# Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates due to Coronavirus



## rteetz

*We are going to keep a central place for updates regarding the parks going forward. Any official word from Disney will be posted here and in this first post.*

*Walt Disney World Reopening Updates (News Only)*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/questions-about-coronavirus-covid19/
*As of March 14th, Disneyland and California Adventure will close to guests.

As of March 16th, Disneyland Resort hotels will close to guests.*

https://variety.com/2020/biz/news/disney-theme-park-closed-coronavirus-1203531795/
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/7-re...dly-in-quarantine-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19
*As of March 16th Walt Disney World Parks will close. Hotels and Disney Springs to remain open.*


*Disney Cruise Line and Disneyland Paris also to face closures.*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...e-parks-march-15-through-the-end-of-march.htm



https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...J1B8h7R_tj-enIInb0Dk5i2V3eG2kosG-23vAGb1I2uFk
Walt Disney World Resort to Continue Offering Select Transportation Options Through the End of March

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/tabl...l4YpbUKF7B1wzJNP89TQPRS4V1zp9--mJjArdxVhligVs
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-harvest-food-bank-during-temporary-closure/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...onating-excess-food-during-temporary-closure/


https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...tctF5-W7jD_L8F7lNpd_GLB0Y56uFaqeS--fL-Pi_qltc
https://www.clickorlando.com/entert...l-closing-citywalk-hotels-due-to-coronavirus/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/home...6MSoL4tP9rl7mTxYWw738xBkJIYU1c1PbmTDLsL4LQMyE
Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort to Close Friday, March 20 Due to Coronavirus Concerns

Disney's Magical Express to Cease Motorcoach Operation this Friday at Walt Disney World

Walt Disney World Transportation to Cease Operations Tonight at 11 p.m.

runDisney Cancels 2020 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend Races

Adventures by Disney Final Payment Extended for Select Summer 2020 Adventures

The Wheel, Madame Tussauds, and Sea Life Aquarium Closing Temporarily Due to Coronavirus Outbreak

LEGOLAND Florida Extends Temporary Closure of its Theme Park and Water Park Through April 14

Give Kids the World Village to Remain Closed Through April 19, 2020

SeaWorld Parks & Resorts in Florida to Remain Closed Until Further Notice

Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force Shares Guidelines For Reopening Businesses in Central Florida

What’s happening:


The Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force met today to once again explore a plan to reopen Orlando’s economy.
They began to devise guidelines and mandates for various industries which will continue to be revised throughout the week.
The first preliminary draft version included hotels, restaurants, small theme parks, and large theme parks.
While the criteria for small and large parks are the same, it is expected that there will be differences as more task force members contribute.
Mayor Demmings shared that he thinks an opening day in June is more realistic than May in order to give time to resolve supply chain issues.
Guidelines and Mandates Discussed by Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force (as of 4/28/20)
Large Theme Parks (Disney, Universal):

Guidelines:
Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
Phase 1 & 2: Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

Mandates:
All employees required to wear facemasks
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
Phase 1: 50% capacity
Phase 2: 75% capacity

Small Theme Parks (Funspot, Gatorland):

Guidelines:
Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
Phase 1 & 2: Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

Mandates:
All employees required to wear facemasks
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
Phase 1: 50% capacity
Phase 2: 75% capacity

Hotels

Guidelines:
Phase 1: Housekeeping services to be limited and allow for minimal guest and employee exposure
Phase 1: Promote, if available, mobile check-in
Phase 1: Housekeeping services only clean upon request, or when guests depart
Phase 1: Allow employees to work from home if not playing a critical role in serving guests
Phase 1: Only deliver room service to guest’s door
Phase 1: Provide self-parking
Promote social distancing for all guests and staff
Recommended touchless sanitizer at entry
Increase cleaning services/additional sanitation services through cleaning companies
Phase 1 & 2: Staff who are 65+ are encourage to stay home

Mandates:
All employees required to wear facemasks
Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
Front desk to sanitize themselves on a regular basis
Consistent cleaning of all guest areas
Front desk to utilize sneeze-guards
Remove all service items in guest rooms to include glassware, coffee cups etc.
Mini bars not to be stocked
Do no offer self food services
Space pool furniture according to distancing guidelines
Pool gates and pool chairs to be sanitized regularly
Door handles, elevator button and railing to be sanitized regularly
Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms
Remove all guest collateral items, except for those that are single use
Sanitize guest keys before and after each use
Sanitize bell carts after each year
Phase 1 & 2: No conferences

Restaurants:

Guidelines:
Paper/disposable menus
Encourage takeout/online orders
Touchless sanitizer at entry
Phase 1 & 2: Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

Mandates:
Hand sanitizer at every table
Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
All employees required to wear facemasks
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
Doors to be wiped regularly
All staff behind counters must wear gloves (except for bartenders)
Bartenders to sanitize hands after making each drink order
Seated tables to be six feet apart
Phase 1: Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 50%
Phase 2: Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 75%


Disney Outlines Plans and Considerations to Reopen Theme Parks and Resorts

The Walt Disney Company Reports Second Quarter Earnings for Fiscal 2020


Disney Springs will begin a phased reopening on May 20. Here's what to know before you go.
Other areas of Walt Disney World Resort remain closed, including theme parks and Disney Resort hotels. Learn about this closure.
Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. View important details.
*Disney Springs opened May 20th, with social distancing, mask requirements and temperature checks.

Universal Orlando Requests to Reopen on June 1; Public Opening on June 5

https://htv-prod-media.s3.amazonaws...r-govt-relations-phase-2-final-1590088608.pdf*
Walt Disney World Confirms It Will Present a Phased Theme Park Reopening Plan on May 27

Universal Studios Orlando, Islands of Adventure, and Volcano Bay reopen to the public on June 5th.

Universal Orlando Resort Officially Confirms that All Three Parks Will Reopen to Guests on June 5

SeaWorld will open on June 11th pending Governor approval

SeaWorld Orlando Plans to Reopen on June 11 with Enhanced Safety Measures

Walt Disney World's reopening will start July 11th pending Governor approval

Walt Disney World Proposed Plan.pdf

UPDATE: Mayor has Approved WDW's Reopening Plan; Now Goes to Governor for Approval
Walt Disney World Presents Proposal to Reopen Parks Beginning July 11th

Disney CEO Bob Chapek Addresses Reopening of WDW: The World is Ready to Get Back to Some Magic

DVC Fan: WDW DVC Resorts Opening June 22 - Vero Beach and Hilton Head June 15

Disney is canceling all dining, and fastpass reservations as well as any dining plans guests may have.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
       Walt Disney World Reveals Significantly Shortened Theme Park Operating Hours for Reopening

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-begins-issuing-refunds-to-annual-passholders/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/shan...dmission-ticket-holders-to-make-reservations/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disneyland-now-accepting-reservations-for-july-15th-and-later/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-cruise-line-extends-future-cruise-credit-to-march-2021/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/shan...y-standby-pass-full-details-and-step-by-step/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/flor...e-2-reopening-date-takeaways-for-theme-parks/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/some...rk-june-14th-list-of-resorts-and-restaurants/
New Reopening Guidelines for Walt Disney World Resort Hotel Guests

New Disney World Dining Modifications Announced; Character Dining Only at Riviera Resort

What we know:


In-park dining will require valid park admission, a park reservation and a dining reservation. Dining reservations do no guarantee a park reservation.
Online resort check-in is strongly recommended
Face coverings for ages 2 and up are required
Theme parks will require a park reservation to enter
Disney resort hotel guests are not guaranteed theme park reservations
Cashless or contactless forms of payment are strongly recommended
Disney is encouraging use of chat features and other forms of communication with cast rather than in person interaction
Housekeeping
High-touch areas like TV remotes, and door handles, housekeeping tools, and floors will be steam cleaned between each guests stay.
Extra linens and towels wrapped in single use packaging
Individually wrapped glassware
Double cased pillows
Light cleaning service every other day will include; removal of trash, new towels, wiping of surfaces, and vacuuming
Guests can decline every other day services

Disney's Magical Express service will operate
Resort Airline Check-In may be unavailable
Fastpass+ service is suspended
Extra Magic Hours are suspended
Before theme parks reopen bus service will be available to Disney Springs
Theme park transportation will be available when the parks reopen
Minnie Van service will not be available
Valet will be unavailable
Bell services will deliver luggage to rooms but not escort guests
Club-level services will be temporarily unavailable
Deliveries will only be made to occupied rooms
In-room celebrations will not be available
Dry-cleaning and laundry services will be unavailable
Shipping services will be unavailable
Character dining will not be available
Topolino's Terrace will offer a modified character experience
Select dining locations will be available at Disney resort hotels
Pools
Feature pools may operate with reduced hours
Leisure pools will be open 24 hours a day
Pools will operate with reduced capacity
Select poolside activities may be available
Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht and Beach Club resorts will not be available during initial opening
Beach Club guests will be able to use the Boardwalk main pool due to Stormalong Bay being unavailable.

Fitness Centers
Fitness centers will be open with guidelines and may have reduced hours
Instructor led classes will not be available
Sports courts will be open
Activity schedules will vary

Swan and Dolphin will be closed until July 29th, 2020
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/rumo...eopen-reservations-will-be-for-a-single-park/
DCL Fan: Disney Cruise Line Cancels Remaining European Sailings Through October 2, 2020

Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Extends Temporary Closure Until July 29

UPDATE: Walt Disney World Calls Back Additional Food and Beverage Workers

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-looks-to-cut-back-on-cast-member-interactions-at-resorts/


----------



## AKNOTTS66

https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/12/...irus-covid19-closure-california-florida-paris
Article:

"As various sports leagues and major conferences decide to postpone seasons and events in wake of the spreading coronavirus pandemic, Disney hasn’t made the decision to close some of its most visited theme parks.

In the United States, there are more than 1,300 confirmed coronavirus cases, and extreme precautions are being taken to contain the spread as that number is expected to rise. As more cases pop up in California and Florida — home of Disney’s two parks in the United States — and visitors continue to enter the resorts, it’s the cast members (the terminology Disney uses to refer to employees) who are left to wonder what happens next. _The Verge _has reached out to Disney for more information about the current plan regarding its parks divisions in the United States; the company has already closed parks in Tokyo, Shanghai, and Hong Kong.

“We have heard very little from management about the response to COVID-19,” one employee with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous out of fear of retaliation, told _The Verge_. “I haven’t heard a single word about other parks closing, almost like it is a dirty secret. I’ve seen a lot of companies talking about extended sick leaves, working from home, and working with insurance to ensure free testing but nothing of the sort from Disney other than ‘wash your hands.’”

Dr. Pamela Hymel, chief medical officer for Disney parks, said in a statement that Disney parks are exceptionally clean destinations, but acknowledged the company is keeping an eye on things.

“I HAVEN’T HEARD A SINGLE WORD ABOUT OTHER PARKS CLOSING, ALMOST LIKE IT IS A DIRTY SECRET”

“As part of our commitment to the health and well-being of our cast, guests and the larger community, we are carefully monitoring the evolving coronavirus situation and are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance,” Hymel said on March 10th. “Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort, are welcoming guests as usual and we continue to implement preventive measures in line with the recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and other health agencies.”

Disneyland Paris issued a formal statement today confirming it will remain open while lowering the number of people who can enter the park in accordance with new country policies. Between March 12th and April 15th, queue lines won’t exceed 1,000 people, which follows France’s coronavirus-fighting measures. While parades at the park have been canceled during the period, restaurants, shops, and attractions remain open. In France, the total number of confirmed coronavirus cases rose from 497 cases on Tuesday to 2,281 cases today. More than 30 people have died, and more than 100 are in serious condition. That number is expected to grow.

Disney’s cast member situation is unique. Many of the cast members live together in apartments near the park. This employee told _The Verge _that although they don’t have day-to-day interactions with guests, they live with a number of cast members who do. “If one gets it, we all get it,” they explained. Due to the unique living arrangements for so many of the park’s employees, there’s fear the virus could spread quickly. It also means that a large number of cast members and employees could have to undergo a two-week quarantine. Full-time Disney park employees receive full health benefits. There is also a clinic on-site that employees can go to that is cheaper, but not free.

“IF ONE GETS IT, WE ALL GET IT”

“Imagine if this breaks out in the college program housing,” they said, referring to a Disney program that pairs a number of people together in one house. “I feel like they have to address these things but that it would dig deep into a culture of underpaying and intern labor.”

Closing Disney parks could also have benefits for public health at large. Past cases show how preventing big gatherings can lead to diminishing cases instead of a rise in infected people. In 1918, during the influenza epidemic, fewer people died in cities that closed places like schools and churches ahead of time. St. Louis was able to reduce the spread of disease by canceling sports games and closing movie theaters when the epidemic was still in its early stages. This helps to explain why a number of major events have been canceled, including SXSW, Emerald City Comic Con, and the Geneva Motor Show.
Disney’s executive team is keenly aware of the issue. Executive chairman Bob Iger told shareholders at the company’s annual shareholder meeting yesterday that “it’s fair to say we’re all sobered by the concern that we feel for everyone affected by this global crisis,” adding that “these are challenging times for everyone.”

“What we’ve demonstrated over the years is that we’re incredibly resilient,” Iger told shareholders. “If you think about the world today, what we create has never been more necessary or more important.”

“IT’S FAIR TO SAY WE’RE ALL SOBERED BY THE CONCERN THAT WE FEEL FOR EVERYONE AFFECTED BY THIS GLOBAL CRISIS
Neither Iger nor Bob Chapek, Disney’s new CEO, addressed future park closures at length. Chapek, who used to run Disney’s parks division before stepping into Iger’s previous role as head of the company, touted the opening of Avengers Campus at Disneyland in July 2020 — a massive extension to the park that brings many of the Marvel Cinematic Universe characters to the physical space. There was no direct talk about the closures of parks in Tokyo, Shanghai, and Hong Kong — or what happens to Paris, Anaheim, and Orlando. Disney currently doesn’t have a new parks head following Chapek’s promotion.

One analyst pointed out that although Disney parks will likely close their doors if the new coronavirus continues to spread throughout Orlando and Anaheim, it’s a $20 billion-a-year business. Disney will continue to operate the parks until it absolutely can’t — like the company did in China and Japan.

Since the outbreak, three emails have gone out: one from HR, one from Chapek, and one from Josh D’Amaro, the newly appointed president of Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, according to the employee. The company also set up a hotline for employees to call. But the teams haven’t received any information about whether they’ll be financially supported if they get sick. “I haven’t been spoken to about it by higher management once,” the employee said. A central hub that employees can use for ongoing information about the parks in general, which now has a COVID-19 portal, was updated today to reflect the state of California’s guidance to limit large gatherings.

“DISNEYLAND RESORT CAST MEMBERS ARE REPORTING TO WORK TODAY”

“Disneyland Resort Cast Members are reporting to work today,” the message reads. “We have a dedicated team across our resort planning and activating to manage our operation and will share more as information becomes available. Walt Disney World Resort [in Orlando] remains open today and scheduled Cast Members should report to work.”
A union contract for employees states that Disney “may decide to pay us up to five days for missed work — ‘may’ being the key word,” according to the employee. Employees are worried that if the parks close, they won’t be able to afford food and rent. But the alternative, working at the parks and dealing with guests who may or may not be carrying the new coronavirus, is just as concerning.
“Everywhere I see the financial impact the virus is having, but almost nothing on the people impact,” the employee said. “Forcing full-time and part-time employees to not work and not get paid for a week to several weeks is incredibly scary. A lot of people here live week-to-week and this could devastate their lives.”"


----------



## tlmadden73

I think that is going to be the problem Disney is going to have going forward .. whether it is "safe" to have the parks open or not doesn't matter anymore. With all these sporting events canceling things "indefinitely" .. if Disney doesn't follow suit, they will get a huge black eye about being "greedy" .. or they will just have tons of employees call out sick in a panic, not wanting to be exposed at work, but at the same time, if the parks close -- they are out of a job for perhaps a long period of time with no other jobs available as the tourist industry basically takes the next 1-2 months off. 
Disney (and their employees) are in a potential lose/lose situation here. 

Either way .. the parks aren't going to be the same for the next 6 months probably.

On the LONG-TERM bright side (and I don't mean to make light of the situation, just looking back) . .since a lot of the discounts and incentives we have enjoyed the past 20 years stemmed from the tourist downturn after 9/11, we could see the same thing here for 2020 and 2021 .. "better" discounts and incentives (like free dining or extra magic hours) to get people back in the parks after this HOPEFULLY passes.


----------



## Remy is Up

Posting something inflammatory from a very politically motivated website isnt fact or news and has nothing to do with this thread.
That being said, Disney has decisions to make and will certainly make them. But, keep in mind, the whole tourism industry is being slammed and the tone form most companies at this point is if you get it, use sick leave and then STD. If you dont have that and cant work, then you arent getting paid. Not to say Disney will follow suit BUT if they do they wont be the only ones.


----------



## 2Gma

Disney where have you been in the past 24 hours?!! Please be part of the solution and not the problem. #canceleverything

Yes, losing out on a vacation and $$$ stinks (myself included) but we all need to do our part to #flattenthecurve...it's our best opportunity for better survival rates.


----------



## Remy is Up

2Gma said:


> Disney where have you been in the past 24 hours?!! Please be part of the solution and not the problem. #canceleverything
> 
> Yes, losing out on a vacation and $$$ stinks (myself included) but we all need to do our part to #flattenthecurve...it's our best opportunity for better survival rates.


As long as people realize the ramifications of making decisions like this. Thats why its taking so long. Because they are trying to find the right solution, not just a solution. The travel industry is already in the toilet, keep in mind what is going to happen in Florida if and when they make a decision to close. Lots of jobs will be lost and the economy will suffer. That in turn will have a ripple effect on other parts of the country. This isnt a simple solution to find.


----------



## rteetz

2Gma said:


> Disney where have you been in the past 24 hours?!! Please be part of the solution and not the problem. #canceleverything
> 
> Yes, losing out on a vacation and $$$ stinks (myself included) but we all need to do our part to #flattenthecurve...it's our best opportunity for better survival rates.


As I have mentioned elsewhere there is so much at play here. They can't just announce we are shutting everything down today without a plan for every aspect impacted.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

Remy is Up said:


> Lots of jobs will be lost


Forgive my ignorance but I don't understand the job loss thing. Obviously places need money coming in to pay their employees, but for something this big...everyone is struggling and they'll need employees to run things when they re-open. I probably just don't get it though.


----------



## 2Gma

Agreed, no simple solution.  There are many logistics at play but they could put something out..."operational hours will be adjusted, more details released soon."

Yes, the virus will cause chain reactions throughout our economy through many companies, the world really, everyone will be affected somehow.


----------



## Krandor

I'll repeat what i sad in the old thread. 

I do expect Disney is planning to close things down but they can't just announce that without having answers for people on refunds, DVC, what happens to people currently on property, etc etc.   and that information needs to be dispersed to staff before they can make an announcement.  As soon as that announcement is made, the phone lines will be lighting up and the people answering those phones need answers to give people.   Otherwise it looks bad when people call for questions and get told "we don't know yet".     Just a lot of logistics that disney has to think through before they could issue a statemet like that


----------



## jknezek

Uggh. Put this info in wrong thread... moving to proper thread.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...oyPdSTAV3SGC_F5sS7-VOY2xOplBtFqyCVKsEFJe-tPLc


----------



## only hope

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I don't understand the job loss thing. Obviously places need money coming in to pay their employees, but for something this big...everyone is struggling and they'll need employees to run things when they re-open. I probably just don't get it though.



Temporary/seasonal employees at WDW could lose their jobs. But the bigger concern to me is the ripple effect, particularly in the areas within a short drive of WDW/Universal. I don’t think WDW would lay off permanent employees, at least not immediately. There are hundreds of hotels, bars, restaurants, shops, and other attractions that get a large part of their business from tourists that the parks bring to Fl. A waiter, housecleaner, cashier, etc are all easily replaceable. If income drops low enough long enough, jobs will be lost. When the economy picks back up, then they’ll hire again.


----------



## Remy is Up

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I don't understand the job loss thing. Obviously places need money coming in to pay their employees, but for something this big...everyone is struggling and they'll need employees to run things when they re-open. I probably just don't get it though.


The tourism industry ( Airlines, Vacation Destinations, etc etc as well as a whole State like Florida where tourism money is huge) is a big piece of the pie and has a ripple effect. When the income to airlines drops and flights are missed or cancelled, when Disney has to shut down, when large events are cancelled, there is no revenue or lost revenue and without a way to create more, the next step is eliminate labor through layoffs, furloughs, or just a sorry we have no hours available. This is a lot bigger than just a virus making people sick and we have to stop things. It has an adverse effect on the economy that will take time to recover from.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> I'll repeat what i sad in the old thread.
> 
> I do expect Disney is planning to close things down but they can't just announce that without having answers for people on refunds, DVC, what happens to people currently on property, etc etc.   and that information needs to be dispersed to staff before they can make an announcement.  As soon as that announcement is made, the phone lines will be lighting up and the people answering those phones need answers to give people.   Otherwise it looks bad when people call for questions and get told "we don't know yet".     Just a lot of logistics that disney has to think through before they could issue a statemet like that


Yep and the CMs will be given a specific script to follow with answers they are given and nothing more. They dont make the decisions, just the front line that people talk to and catch all the heat.


----------



## gatour

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I don't understand the job loss thing. Obviously places need money coming in to pay their employees, but for something this big...everyone is struggling and they'll need employees to run things when they re-open. I probably just don't get it though.


If you are normally scheduled for X number of hours per week, and are now not scheduled for those hours, that is a job loss.  You most likely won't have a job for several weeks or months.  Those employees will most likely move on or worse case be living on the streets, perhaps with no transportation once things open back up


----------



## Remy is Up

gatour said:


> If you are normally scheduled for X number of hours per week, and are now not scheduled for those hours, that is a job loss.  You most likely won't have a job for several weeks or months.  Those employees will most likely move on or worse case be living on the streets, perhaps with no transportation once things open back up


Unfortunate but true. The ripple effect is damaging


----------



## The Jackal

Let’s face the real facts. WDW is a global destination. People from all over the world have been bringing with them to WDW illnesses for decades. Almost every trip, someone in my party gets some kind of illness from there. COVID 19 is very easily transferred and people have different severity of symptoms  when infected.   Should they shut down, I personally don’t think they should. Business for them will slow down.  Everything in life is deadly. Driving in a car is deadly, walking down a road is deadly with impaired and distracted drivers. Should you stop getting the mail out of the mailbox because someone gets hit and killed by a distracted driver?  It happens more than you think.


----------



## freshmanjs

The Jackal said:


> Let’s face the real facts. WDW is a global destination. People from all over the world have been bringing with them to WDW illnesses for decades. Almost every trip, someone in my party gets some kind of illness from there. COVID 19 is very easily transferred and people have different severity of symptoms  when infected.   Should they shut down, I personally don’t think they should. Business for them will slow down.  Everything in life is deadly. Driving in a car is deadly, walking down a road is deadly with impaired and distracted drivers. Should you stop getting the mail out of the mailbox because someone gets hit and killed by a distracted driver?  It happens more than you think.


The last part of this post is absurd. The implication of what you’re saying is that because all of life has some risk, we should accept any risk. I mean why use condoms? Who cares about hiv? Getting the mail is dangerous, so what the heck.


----------



## Remy is Up

The Jackal said:


> Let’s face the real facts. WDW is a global destination. People from all over the world have been bringing with them to WDW illnesses for decades. Almost every trip, someone in my party gets some kind of illness from there. COVID 19 is very easily transferred and people have different severity of symptoms  when infected.   Should they shut down, I personally don’t think they should. Business for them will slow down.  Everything in life is deadly. Driving in a car is deadly, walking down a road is deadly with impaired and distracted drivers. Should you stop getting the mail out of the mailbox because someone gets hit and killed by a distracted driver?  It happens more than you think.


While I agree with you, I also think it comes down to public pressure. The NCAA hasnt cancelled the NCAA tournament yet, but now Duke and Kansas have said they wont play even if it is without fans and every sportscaster is asking why when NBA, NHL, MLB, and MLS have all put things on hold, why hasnt the NCAA. Everyone will start asking why Disney, Busch, Universal, etc are still open when so many others are closing. Whether we agree or not that it seems kind of crazy, the concensus is that it is absolutely going to be a problem and people should stop gatherings.  Lots of moving parts


----------



## Firebird060

One thing I hate about articles published on line, is when they reference that Disney closed parks in Japan.  Disney did no such thing, Disney doesnt own or operate the Japanese Parks, nor do they fully own any Asian park in general.  Disney only  fully owns 3 parks and all are open.  I wish they would put that fact in the articles.


----------



## BostonEd

tlmadden73 said:


> .. if Disney doesn't follow suit, they will get a huge black eye about being "greedy" ..


As much as I *do* think The Disney Corp is greedy, and not merely "doing business to make a profit" like some people here say, I don't think their reluctance to close is purely based on greed, believe it or not. People plan for, sometimes, years for a trip to Disney World. TDC doesn't want to close too soon because of that. But they will close soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Remy is Up

BostonEd said:


> As much as I *do* think The Disney Corp is greedy, and not merely "doing business to make a profit" like some people here say, I don't think their reluctance to close is purely based on greed, believe it or not. People plan for, sometimes, years for a trip to Disney World. TDC doesn't want to close too soon because of that. But they will close soon, I'm sure.


Every corporation is greedy to a degree. They have to be or they wouldnt be successful. But I dont think bottom line has anything to do with the decisions they are pondering.


----------



## Remy is Up

fatmanatee said:


> The virus is already crippling hospitals in Italy. We’re on that track right now and it doesn’t seem like there’s enough enthusiasm to stop it. Some things are bigger than business and I hope Disney realizes that soon.


Its also up to people to be held to that standard as well. Getting on a plane KNOWING you have tested positive is not cool either. Yet people do it. The inherently selfish human being poses just as much of a threat as does Businesses remaining open. Rather than just demonizing businesses for getting a plan together, lets hold individuals accountable even more.


----------



## tlmadden73

Remy is Up said:


> While I agree with you, I also think it comes down to public pressure. The NCAA hasnt cancelled the NCAA tournament yet, but now Duke and Kansas have said they wont play even if it is without fans and every sportscaster is asking why when NBA, NHL, MLB, and MLS have all put things on hold, why hasnt the NCAA. Everyone will start asking why Disney, Busch, Universal, etc are still open when so many others are closing. Whether we agree or not that it seems kind of crazy, the concensus is that it is absolutely going to be a problem and people should stop gatherings.  Lots of moving parts


It's ALL about public pressure now. The NCAA will probably have to cave to pressure and cancel (I mean, really why have the tournament if there isn't fan's there? The broadcast will be so quiet and boring to watch).


----------



## fatmanatee

Lumpy1106 said:


> Let me throw out another scenario for you;
> Right now, decisions are being made based on the assumption that this is like the flu, and it will eventually pass.  The thought is we are cancelling events, quarantining the sick, and hoping the rest of us don't get it - until it passes.  OK, but what if it doesn't?  What if it's like the Chicken Pox?  There is an entire, post-vaccine generation who never went through the Chicken Pox, but at one time it was a question of when, not if you would get it.  Once your siblings got it, kids were often quarantined together so they would ALL get it.  Reason being, once you recovered, you were immune.  Nothing shut down, no events were cancelled, it was just a fact of life.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting that we all purposely get CV, but what if the measures we are taking are just to slow it's spread down enough so that the medical facilities are not overwhelmed, but CV is not going away?  When do we resume activities and who decides?


Follow South Korea's lead. We have enough evidence to see who's been handling this better and obviously who's handling it poorly so listen to the people who have figured it out so far.


----------



## ksdave

Coronavirus, Act Now


----------



## tlmadden73

fatmanatee said:


> But we're still not testing enough people. We have no idea how bad it is but we do know it's getting worse by the day and we're depending on people doing the right thing to reverse the trend. It's not enough right now.


I wonder what would happen if we didn't test anyone? If we didn't have "infected" and "death" numbers broadcast to us 24/7? If it was just "another unnamed virus" with a different severity level. 

We would probably go about our lives, lots of people would catch it (just how a LOT of people get  colds or flus during the winter),  stay home, get better and then continue on with their lives. YES .. a lot of people would catch it .. YES .. it would affect some people more than others ... and YES many would die, but without the "panic" of watching it spread and watching the "numbers" grow, (which we don't for things like the flu) .. would we as a society really care? Probably not. We'd continue to go about our lives, wash hands as much as possible and take care of ourselves IF we get sick. 

I'm not saying we SHOULD do that (ignore it) . .I am just saying if we didn't have the mass communication and data available we do today, would this be causing the "panic" it is now? I would think that it would just be looked at as another "seasonal" virus.  Sometimes ignorance IS bliss sometimes.


----------



## freshmanjs

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we didn't test anyone? If we didn't have "infected" and "death" numbers broadcast to us 24/7? If it was just "another unnamed virus" with a different severity level.
> 
> We would probably go about our lives, lots of people would catch it (just how a LOT of people get  colds or flus during the winter),  stay home, get better and then continue on with their lives. YES .. a lot of people would catch it .. YES .. it would affect some people more than others ... and YES many would die, but without the "panic" of watching it spread and watching the "numbers" grow, (which we don't for things like the flu) .. would we as a society really care? Probably not. We'd continue to go about our lives, wash hands as much as possible and take care of ourselves IF we get sick.
> 
> I'm not saying we SHOULD do that (ignore it) . .I am just saying if we didn't have the mass communication and data available we do today, would this be causing the "panic" it is now? I would think that it would just be looked at as another "seasonal" virus.  Sometimes ignorance IS bliss sometimes.


It sure would when people were dying in hospital hallways and being turned away at the door.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we didn't test anyone? If we didn't have "infected" and "death" numbers broadcast to us 24/7? If it was just "another unnamed virus" with a different severity level.
> 
> We would probably go about our lives, lots of people would catch it (just how a LOT of people get  colds or flus during the winter),  stay home, get better and then continue on with their lives. YES .. a lot of people would catch it .. YES .. it would affect some people more than others ... and YES many would die, but without the "panic" of watching it spread and watching the "numbers" grow, (which we don't for things like the flu) .. would we as a society really care? Probably not. We'd continue to go about our lives, wash hands as much as possible and take care of ourselves IF we get sick.
> 
> I'm not saying we SHOULD do that (ignore it) . .I am just saying if we didn't have the mass communication and data available we do today, would this be causing the "panic" it is now? I would think that it would just be looked at as another "seasonal" virus.  Sometimes ignorance IS bliss sometimes.



It would probably be like that for a bit, you're right. But then the hospitals get overwhelmed and horrific choices may need to be made by medical professionals, then suddenly the problem can no longer be ignored. Then by that point, it's too late to walk it back.

Less panic now, way more panic later.


----------



## Farro

Lumpy1106 said:


> *Now, I'm not suggesting that we all purposely get CV, but what if the measures we are taking are just to slow it's spread down enough so that the medical facilities are not overwhelmed, but CV is not going away?  When do we resume activities and who decides?*



It isn't going to go away. It will be a new seasonal (most likely) disease like the cold of the flu. That's why vaccines are being developed, so we can lessen the impact in years to come, just like the flu. Strains will mutate and new vaccines will need to be made. And we will adapt.


----------



## Dznefreek

*Seminole County has its first case of coronavirus *
Florida health officials said Thursday that a 68-year-old man in Seminole County has tested positive for the *corona virus*. The case is travel related and the man is isolated and being cared for, Florida Department of Health officials said.
We live 35 minutes from the World.
Of course it is where I live in Altamonte Springs to boot.


----------



## VWLforever

Interesting thread, that I'll be following as I'm scheduled to fly down to WDW from Chicago on Saturday. Kinda hoping it doesn't spread fast enough to close the place too soon, but I get that they have to do what they have to do. 

Really hoping that for once I won't have to listen to someone nagging the crowd to "move forward and fill all available space" 30x per every line...


----------



## coasternut22

Lumpy1106 said:


> Let me throw out another scenario for you;
> Right now, decisions are being made based on the assumption that this is like the flu, and it will eventually pass.  The thought is we are cancelling events, quarantining the sick, and hoping the rest of us don't get it - until it passes.  OK, but what if it doesn't?  What if it's like the Chicken Pox?  There is an entire, post-vaccine generation who never went through the Chicken Pox, but at one time it was a question of when, not if you would get it.  Once your siblings got it, kids were often quarantined together so they would ALL get it.  Reason being, once you recovered, you were immune.  Nothing shut down, no events were cancelled, it was just a fact of life.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting that we all purposely get CV, but what if the measures we are taking are just to slow it's spread down enough so that the medical facilities are not overwhelmed, but CV is not going away?  When do we resume activities and who decides?



No one can predict the future or the outcome of the virus, but what you describe is the reason for the isolation.  The immediate need to not overwhelm the hospitals and the ability to treat those who are affected.  If 1,000 people get infected and there is only capacity to care for 1,000 people, then it can be managed. But if it spikes to 10,000 people or 100,000 people, then it can’t be managed and people will die.  The experts and reasonable people don’t want this to happen.

The scenario you are describing is to let natural selection take place. Humanity is better than that.


----------



## tlmadden73

DGsAtBLT said:


> But then the hospitals get overwhelmed and horrific choices may need to be made by medical professionals, then suddenly the problem can no longer be ignored.


Would they though? 
And I am truly asking this .. I don't know the number. 

How many people (percentage) have intensive care-hospital-needed symptoms versus going to the hospital because the publicity this virus is getting? Again .. I truly don't know .. it's really hard to tell from news reports (especially because we aren't in Italy or China). 

I am not trying to underplay the seriousness of it, nor am I saying that we are necessarily overreacting. I am truly curious how much of this is "mass hysteria" because of the data and tracking we have at our fingertips and thrown at us via social and tv media. 

I guess I am saying . .without the publicity, would people go to the doctor for this? Most reports I see the symptoms are "slight fever and dry cough for a few days" .. Obviously MANY elderly people are having critical symptoms, but for the vast majority of people? They don't need hospital care, so how flooded would hospitals be? (Not knowing how many "beds" most local hospitals have).


----------



## freshmanjs

tlmadden73 said:


> Would they though?
> And I am truly asking this .. I don't know the number.
> 
> How many people (percentage) have intensive care-hospital-needed symptoms versus going to the hospital because the publicity this virus is getting? Again .. I truly don't know .. it's really hard to tell from news reports (especially because we aren't in Italy or China).
> 
> I am not trying to underplay the seriousness of it, nor am I saying that we are necessarily overreacting. I am truly curious how much of this is "mass hysteria" because of the data and tracking we have at our fingertips and thrown at us via social and tv media.
> 
> I guess I am saying . .without the publicity, would people go to the doctor for this? Most reports I see the symptoms are "slight fever and dry cough for a few days" .. Obviously MANY elderly people are having critical symptoms, but for the vast majority of people? They don't need hospital care, so how flooded would hospitals be? (Not knowing how many "beds" most local hospitals have).


There is tons of published data about number of beds available and potential demand. Just read a bit. Nothing you are asking is at all hard to find out.


----------



## fatmanatee

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder what would happen if we didn't test anyone? If we didn't have "infected" and "death" numbers broadcast to us 24/7? If it was just "another unnamed virus" with a different severity level.
> 
> We would probably go about our lives, lots of people would catch it (just how a LOT of people get  colds or flus during the winter),  stay home, get better and then continue on with their lives. YES .. a lot of people would catch it .. YES .. it would affect some people more than others ... and YES many would die, but without the "panic" of watching it spread and watching the "numbers" grow, (which we don't for things like the flu) .. would we as a society really care? Probably not. We'd continue to go about our lives, wash hands as much as possible and take care of ourselves IF we get sick.
> 
> I'm not saying we SHOULD do that (ignore it) . .I am just saying if we didn't have the mass communication and data available we do today, would this be causing the "panic" it is now? I would think that it would just be looked at as another "seasonal" virus.  Sometimes ignorance IS bliss sometimes.



Well we're not testing enough people so we might find out what happens as a result. But right now we're trending towards an Italy situation and what's happening there is pretty bad.


----------



## NicolaUK

The US is around 2 weeks behind the UK who are around 2 weeks behind Italy in this.

UK is expected to peak in 10-14 weeks, allegedly 80% of us will get it and less than 1% will die - that’s a lot of people.

I’m supposed to be flying to LA on Saturday, I see Anaheim are announcing ‘something’ in the next couple of days, I hope they restrict numbers at the parks and don’t just shut down, they’re being incredibly vague right now.


----------



## Scottkeon

If Disney shut their parks down everyone else would have to follow suit. The all the businesses that rely on tourist would have to cut way back. 100s of thousands of people out of work for 2 months. Could any tourist destination survive that.


----------



## Jen81NYC

NYtimes is reporting Disneyland is closing as of Friday


----------



## fatmanatee

tlmadden73 said:


> Would they though?
> And I am truly asking this .. I don't know the number.
> 
> How many people (percentage) have intensive care-hospital-needed symptoms versus going to the hospital because the publicity this virus is getting? Again .. I truly don't know .. it's really hard to tell from news reports (especially because we aren't in Italy or China).
> 
> I am not trying to underplay the seriousness of it, nor am I saying that we are necessarily overreacting. I am truly curious how much of this is "mass hysteria" because of the data and tracking we have at our fingertips and thrown at us via social and tv media.
> 
> I guess I am saying . .without the publicity, would people go to the doctor for this? Most reports I see the symptoms are "slight fever and dry cough for a few days" .. Obviously MANY elderly people are having critical symptoms, but for the vast majority of people? They don't need hospital care, so how flooded would hospitals be? (Not knowing how many "beds" most local hospitals have).


Italy is struggling under the caseload and has to make decisions on who to treat (mainly based on age).


----------



## Jen81NYC

Jen81NYC said:


> NYtimes is reporting Disneyland is closing as of Friday


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/business/disneyland-coronavirus.html


----------



## jknezek

Scottkeon said:


> If Disney shut their parks down everyone else would have to follow suit. The all the businesses that rely on tourist would have to cut way back. 100s of thousands of people out of work for 2 months. Could any tourist destination survive that.


Survive? Sure. But it wouldn't be pretty. Italy runs on tourism and they are shut down. Disney and Universal parks in Japan shut down, and the country will survive. It's not easy, and I'm not going to minimize the economic damage, though the government certainly could if they want to spend the money, but they would bounce back. Just like Rome and the Tokyo area parks will.


----------



## Rickat96

Disneyland closing March 14-


----------



## fatmanatee

Scottkeon said:


> If Disney shut their parks down everyone else would have to follow suit. The all the businesses that rely on tourist would have to cut way back. 100s of thousands of people out of work for 2 months. Could any tourist destination survive that.


They'll manage. A lot of industries are already struggling as a result of what's been happening but there's nothing anyone can do.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Lumpy1106 said:


> Let me throw out another scenario for you;
> Right now, decisions are being made based on the assumption that this is like the flu, and it will eventually pass.  The thought is we are cancelling events, quarantining the sick, and hoping the rest of us don't get it - until it passes.  OK, but what if it doesn't?  What if it's like the Chicken Pox?  There is an entire, post-vaccine generation who never went through the Chicken Pox, but at one time it was a question of when, not if you would get it.  Once your siblings got it, kids were often quarantined together so they would ALL get it.  Reason being, once you recovered, you were immune.  Nothing shut down, no events were cancelled, it was just a fact of life.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting that we all purposely get CV, but what if the measures we are taking are just to slow it's spread down enough so that the medical facilities are not overwhelmed, but CV is not going away?  When do we resume activities and who decides?





coasternut22 said:


> No one can predict the future or the outcome of the virus, but what you describe is the reason for the isolation.  The immediate need to not overwhelm the hospitals and the ability to treat those who are affected.  If 1,000 people get infected and there is only capacity to care for 1,000 people, then it can be managed. But if it spikes to 10,000 people or 100,000 people, then it can’t be managed and people will die.  The experts and reasonable people don’t want this to happen.
> 
> The scenario you are describing is to let natural selection take place. Humanity is better than that.


Actually, the scenario I described could be reality.  It was not months, but decades before a Chicken Pox vaccine was developed.  Having gone through the pre-vaccine days I was surprised it ever was.  It will be at least a year after trials start before the CV vaccine in implemented.  We have to do something now because there are not enough people who have gone through it and are immune, but we can't have things like schools closed indefinitely...can we?


----------



## dclpluto

Scottkeon said:


> If Disney shut their parks down everyone else would have to follow suit. The all the businesses that rely on tourist would have to cut way back. 100s of thousands of people out of work for 2 months. Could any tourist destination survive that.



Also with Florida very very low unemployment pay most families couldn’t survive that.


----------



## Thecouch

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disneyland-close-due-coronavirus-1282529


----------



## TwoMisfits

Lumpy1106 said:


> Actually, the scenario I described could be reality.  It was not months, but decades before a Chicken Pox vaccine was developed.  Having gone through the pre-vaccine days I was surprised it ever was.  It will be at least a year after trials start before the CV vaccine in implemented.  We have to do something now because there are not enough people who have gone through it and are immune, but we can't have things like schools closed indefinitely...can we?



Well, online learning would rapidly transform the school industry...just like the movie watching industry might be in for rapid change after this...


----------



## fatmanatee

Italy has hit 1k deaths among 15k total infections. Since the virus can explode at an exponential rate, you want to cut that off ASAP. And a reminder: Italy's hospitals are already squeezed to the brink as a result of this, they literally can't handle more infections in their hospitals. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51852320


----------



## Feralpeg

CNN just announced Disneyland will close beginning Friday due to virus concerns.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Jen81NYC said:


> NYtimes is reporting Disneyland is closing as of Friday


Both the parks and the resorts, so I guess this answers the question of what's going to happen in Florida if they close the parks.  Likely the resorts get closed as well.


----------



## VWLforever

And so it goes...

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## AvidDisReader

Interesting, just went to ABC news website (owned by Disney) and no mention that Disneyland is closing. Wonder why?


----------



## RanDIZ

Disney parks revenue is about 37% of the business. They have other places to offset the short term loss. I’m sure if they’re smart they saved enough from the insanely high prices we pay.


----------



## tidefan

fatmanatee said:


> Italy has hit 1k deaths among 15k total infections. Since the virus can explode at an exponential rate, you want to cut that off ASAP. And a reminder: Italy's hospitals are already squeezed to the brink as a result of this, they literally can't handle more infections in their hospitals.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51852320


The more you look at the numbers, we should be taking a close look at what South Korea is doing vs. Italy...  (Not sure what the answer there is, but their outbreaks started around the same time, but it seems as though its taken two very differing tracks in the two countries...)


----------



## movie77

2Gma said:


> Disney where have you been in the past 24 hours?!! Please be part of the solution and not the problem. #canceleverything
> 
> Yes, losing out on a vacation and $$$ stinks (myself included) but we all need to do our part to #flattenthecurve...it's our best opportunity for better survival rates.


Hype


----------



## mshanson3121

Disneyland is closing due to Covid. Guesses on when WDW follows suit?


----------



## Thecouch

disney world will take a lot longer to arrange because of how many more onsite guest


----------



## movie77

fatmanatee said:


> But we're still not testing enough people. We have no idea how bad it is but we do know it's getting worse by the day and we're depending on people doing the right thing to reverse the trend. It's not enough right now.


How do we know it’s getting worse? More testing means more positives


----------



## Remy is Up

RanDIZ said:


> Disney parks revenue is about 37% of the business. They have other places to offset the short term loss. I’m sure if they’re smart they saved enough from the insanely high prices we pay.


The company will be fine. Effected employees not so much.


----------



## ISUamanda

Any bets on how long until we get a similar announcement for Disney World?


----------



## eandt

Remy is Up said:


> Its also up to people to be held to that standard as well. Getting on a plane KNOWING you have tested positive is not cool either. Yet people do it. The inherently selfish human being poses just as much of a threat as does Businesses remaining open. Rather than just demonizing businesses for getting a plan together, lets hold individuals accountable even more.


What business should remain open?


----------



## fatmanatee

tidefan said:


> The more you look at the numbers, we should be taking a close look at what South Korea is doing vs. Italy...  (Not sure what the answer there is, but their outbreaks started around the same time, but it seems as though its taken two very differing tracks in the two countries...)


Think South Korea took it seriously from the start, tested early and often, knowing what was happening nearby. Italy didn't, the wine and dine culture continued unabated until it was unsustainable. 

Unfortunately, we're WAY behind on testing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Remy is Up said:


> The company will be fine. Effected employees not so much.



From the quote from Disney:
"Disney will continue to pay cast members during this time.”  

https://variety.com/2020/biz/news/d...80S4SWuIoL-GwK8CvEyX19zstNH7ec1o3B5Kp4ikgHPeA


----------



## eandt

freshmanjs said:


> It sure would when people were dying in hospital hallways and being turned away at the door.


Has this happened?


----------



## Thecouch

eandt said:


> What business should remain open?


italy is supermarkets , drug stores , post office and banks (plus a few similar )


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

RanDIZ said:


> Disney parks revenue is about 37% of the business. They have other places to offset the short term loss. I’m sure if they’re smart they saved enough from the insanely high prices we pay.


Disney will almost certainly weather this.  The cruise lines on the other hand are in big big trouble.


----------



## buttersnix

tidefan said:


> The more you look at the numbers, we should be taking a close look at what South Korea is doing vs. Italy...  (Not sure what the answer there is, but their outbreaks started around the same time, but it seems as though its taken two very differing tracks in the two countries...)


Testing. South Korea is testing anyone and everyone and isolating the cases. An article said Italy saw the signs and ignored them until it could no longer be controlled and spiraled out of control.


----------



## dclpluto

RanDIZ said:


> Disney parks revenue is about 37% of the business. They have other places to offset the short term loss. I’m sure if they’re smart they saved enough from the insanely high prices we pay.



what other places?
disney cruise line probably will probably shut down before wdw
Movies.  Movies theatres could possibly shut down.
adventures by Disney not much business there and could possibly shut down.
there hotels who wants to go to their hotels if  no wdw or Disneyland. Except for the three in other places.
disney plus is safe but operates at a loss.
they do have all the tv channels abc,ESPN, Disney channel, free form and lots others.
Hulu and espn plus probably a loss there. 
Most people don’t buy movies like they use to.


----------



## DLgal

Remy is Up said:


> The company will be fine. Effected employees not so much.



Disneyland announced that CMs will continue to be paid during the closure.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mshanson3121 said:


> Disneyland is closing due to Covid. Guesses on when WDW follows suit?


Tomorrow.


----------



## Jennasis

DLgal said:


> Disneyland announced that CMs will continue to be paid during the closure.


Part time too?


----------



## buttersnix

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Disney will almost certainly weather this.  The cruise lines on the other hand are in big big trouble.


Well and the people who do excursions and tours. We sell t shirts all over the USA so we will be out of luck.


----------



## mshanson3121

eandt said:


> What business should remain open?


 Drug stores, gas stations, grocery stores. Essential services basically.


----------



## DLgal

ISUamanda said:


> Any bets on how long until we get a similar announcement for Disney World?



By the end of the day.


----------



## Tandy

I really hope that use this time to fix some stuff... this is a golden opportunity to speed up refurbishments.


----------



## Thecouch

dclpluto said:


> they do have all the tv channels abc,ESPN


sounds like there wont be much on ESPN


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

dclpluto said:


> what other places?
> disney cruise line probably will probably shut down before wdw
> Movies. Movies theatres could possibly shut down.
> adventures by Disney not much business there and could possibly shut down.
> there hotels who wants to go to their hotels of no wdw or Disneyland. Except for the three in other places.
> disney plus is safe but operates at a loss.
> they do have all the tv channels abc,ESPN, Disney channel, free form and lots others.


I actually think the multimedia part of their empire sees a bump sometime next week when our country goes into lockdown like Italy.  Lots of new Disney+ subscriptions...


----------



## Remy is Up

eandt said:


> What business should remain open?


So we should shut down the country all together for 60-90 days because the peak isnt expected for 4-6 weeks and lasts 3-4. Who will have a job? What business will be left? Business has to continue in some form or other.


----------



## fatmanatee

movie77 said:


> How do we know it’s getting worse? More testing means more positives



We're gradually testing more (and yes, getting more and more positive results) but it's still not enough. If I got sick tomorrow I don't think that the hospital literally down the street from me would be able to test me ASAP. And I'm not in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## freshmanjs

eandt said:


> Has this happened?


Yes in places that are a few days ahead of us on the growth curve. So far at every stage people have aske “has that happened here?” As if we are somehow immune. At each stage, it has played out exactly the same here. I guess you’re advocating for just hoping it’s different here. Good luck with that.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

gatour said:


> If you are normally scheduled for X number of hours per week, and are now not scheduled for those hours, that is a job loss.  You most likely won't have a job for several weeks or months.  Those employees will most likely move on or worse case be living on the streets, perhaps with no transportation once things open back up


Yes I understand, but I imagine that Disney will continue to pay their employees. Which, they are at Disneyland so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Remy is Up said:


> So we should shut down the country all together for 60-90 days because the peak isnt expected for 4-6 weeks and lasts 3-4. Who will have a job? What business will be left? Business has to continue in some form or other.



Anything that can - my company has indicated for all of use to work from home.  I know not everyone cane, but for those that can I think they should to at least spread things out a bit


----------



## havoc315

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/davidmack/disneyland-closing-coronavirus
I would expect similar announcement as to Disney World, very soon.


----------



## Jake

AKNOTTS66 said:


> https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/12/...irus-covid19-closure-california-florida-paris
> Article:
> 
> "As various sports leagues and major conferences decide to postpone seasons and events in wake of the spreading coronavirus pandemic, Disney hasn’t made the decision to close some of its most visited theme parks.
> 
> In the United States, there are more than 1,300 confirmed coronavirus cases, and extreme precautions are being taken to contain the spread as that number is expected to rise. As more cases pop up in California and Florida — home of Disney’s two parks in the United States — and visitors continue to enter the resorts, it’s the cast members (the terminology Disney uses to refer to employees) who are left to wonder what happens next. _The Verge _has reached out to Disney for more information about the current plan regarding its parks divisions in the United States; the company has already closed parks in Tokyo, Shanghai, and Hong Kong.
> 
> “We have heard very little from management about the response to COVID-19,” one employee with knowledge of the situation, who asked to remain anonymous out of fear of retaliation, told _The Verge_. “I haven’t heard a single word about other parks closing, almost like it is a dirty secret. I’ve seen a lot of companies talking about extended sick leaves, working from home, and working with insurance to ensure free testing but nothing of the sort from Disney other than ‘wash your hands.’”
> 
> Dr. Pamela Hymel, chief medical officer for Disney parks, said in a statement that Disney parks are exceptionally clean destinations, but acknowledged the company is keeping an eye on things.
> 
> “I HAVEN’T HEARD A SINGLE WORD ABOUT OTHER PARKS CLOSING, ALMOST LIKE IT IS A DIRTY SECRET”
> 
> “As part of our commitment to the health and well-being of our cast, guests and the larger community, we are carefully monitoring the evolving coronavirus situation and are in regular contact with health agencies for information and guidance,” Hymel said on March 10th. “Walt Disney World Resort and Disneyland Resort, are welcoming guests as usual and we continue to implement preventive measures in line with the recommendations of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and other health agencies.”
> 
> Disneyland Paris issued a formal statement today confirming it will remain open while lowering the number of people who can enter the park in accordance with new country policies. Between March 12th and April 15th, queue lines won’t exceed 1,000 people, which follows France’s coronavirus-fighting measures. While parades at the park have been canceled during the period, restaurants, shops, and attractions remain open. In France, the total number of confirmed coronavirus cases rose from 497 cases on Tuesday to 2,281 cases today. More than 30 people have died, and more than 100 are in serious condition. That number is expected to grow.
> 
> Disney’s cast member situation is unique. Many of the cast members live together in apartments near the park. This employee told _The Verge _that although they don’t have day-to-day interactions with guests, they live with a number of cast members who do. “If one gets it, we all get it,” they explained. Due to the unique living arrangements for so many of the park’s employees, there’s fear the virus could spread quickly. It also means that a large number of cast members and employees could have to undergo a two-week quarantine. Full-time Disney park employees receive full health benefits. There is also a clinic on-site that employees can go to that is cheaper, but not free.
> 
> “IF ONE GETS IT, WE ALL GET IT”
> 
> “Imagine if this breaks out in the college program housing,” they said, referring to a Disney program that pairs a number of people together in one house. “I feel like they have to address these things but that it would dig deep into a culture of underpaying and intern labor.”
> 
> Closing Disney parks could also have benefits for public health at large. Past cases show how preventing big gatherings can lead to diminishing cases instead of a rise in infected people. In 1918, during the influenza epidemic, fewer people died in cities that closed places like schools and churches ahead of time. St. Louis was able to reduce the spread of disease by canceling sports games and closing movie theaters when the epidemic was still in its early stages. This helps to explain why a number of major events have been canceled, including SXSW, Emerald City Comic Con, and the Geneva Motor Show.
> Disney’s executive team is keenly aware of the issue. Executive chairman Bob Iger told shareholders at the company’s annual shareholder meeting yesterday that “it’s fair to say we’re all sobered by the concern that we feel for everyone affected by this global crisis,” adding that “these are challenging times for everyone.”
> 
> “What we’ve demonstrated over the years is that we’re incredibly resilient,” Iger told shareholders. “If you think about the world today, what we create has never been more necessary or more important.”
> 
> “IT’S FAIR TO SAY WE’RE ALL SOBERED BY THE CONCERN THAT WE FEEL FOR EVERYONE AFFECTED BY THIS GLOBAL CRISIS
> Neither Iger nor Bob Chapek, Disney’s new CEO, addressed future park closures at length. Chapek, who used to run Disney’s parks division before stepping into Iger’s previous role as head of the company, touted the opening of Avengers Campus at Disneyland in July 2020 — a massive extension to the park that brings many of the Marvel Cinematic Universe characters to the physical space. There was no direct talk about the closures of parks in Tokyo, Shanghai, and Hong Kong — or what happens to Paris, Anaheim, and Orlando. Disney currently doesn’t have a new parks head following Chapek’s promotion.
> 
> One analyst pointed out that although Disney parks will likely close their doors if the new coronavirus continues to spread throughout Orlando and Anaheim, it’s a $20 billion-a-year business. Disney will continue to operate the parks until it absolutely can’t — like the company did in China and Japan.
> 
> Since the outbreak, three emails have gone out: one from HR, one from Chapek, and one from Josh D’Amaro, the newly appointed president of Walt Disney World Resort in Orlando, according to the employee. The company also set up a hotline for employees to call. But the teams haven’t received any information about whether they’ll be financially supported if they get sick. “I haven’t been spoken to about it by higher management once,” the employee said. A central hub that employees can use for ongoing information about the parks in general, which now has a COVID-19 portal, was updated today to reflect the state of California’s guidance to limit large gatherings.
> 
> “DISNEYLAND RESORT CAST MEMBERS ARE REPORTING TO WORK TODAY”
> 
> “Disneyland Resort Cast Members are reporting to work today,” the message reads. “We have a dedicated team across our resort planning and activating to manage our operation and will share more as information becomes available. Walt Disney World Resort [in Orlando] remains open today and scheduled Cast Members should report to work.”
> A union contract for employees states that Disney “may decide to pay us up to five days for missed work — ‘may’ being the key word,” according to the employee. Employees are worried that if the parks close, they won’t be able to afford food and rent. But the alternative, working at the parks and dealing with guests who may or may not be carrying the new coronavirus, is just as concerning.
> “Everywhere I see the financial impact the virus is having, but almost nothing on the people impact,” the employee said. “Forcing full-time and part-time employees to not work and not get paid for a week to several weeks is incredibly scary. A lot of people here live week-to-week and this could devastate their lives.”"


They only tested like 11,000 people. That why so little positivity test


----------



## eandt

mshanson3121 said:


> Drug stores, gas stations, grocery stores. Essential services basically.


Who is forced to work at those businesses and risk exposure?


----------



## AggieDizzer

Just saw this....well I don't suppose anyone really thought they'd be able to continue with business as usual. Especially with the news coming out about California shutting down all other large public gatherings.


----------



## eandt

Remy is Up said:


> So we should shut down the country all together for 60-90 days because the peak isnt expected for 4-6 weeks and lasts 3-4. Who will have a job? What business will be left? Business has to continue in some form or other.


I agree  I was asking those that are saying things should shut down what should remain open.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Just announced - Disneyland and DCA closing starting Saturday March 14 thru March 31 - 

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## Brianstl

RanDIZ said:


> Disney parks revenue is about 37% of the business. They have other places to offset the short term loss. I’m sure if they’re smart they saved enough from the insanely high prices we pay.


Over the last two years even with the mega blockbuster movies the parks and resorts have been responsible for  58% of Disney's profits.


----------



## Krandor

ISUamanda said:


> Any bets on how long until we get a similar announcement for Disney World?



Decision has likely already been made.  They are just figuring out logistics at this point I bet.  Probably sometime today.  Just more moving parts in WDW to figure out.


----------



## fatmanatee

Tandy said:


> I really hope that use this time to fix some stuff... this is a golden opportunity to speed up refurbishments.


They shouldn't. You have to keep everyone safe and get this under control.


----------



## tlmadden73

eandt said:


> Who is forced to work at those businesses and risk exposure?


Anyone that wants their paycheck.


----------



## eandt

freshmanjs said:


> Yes in places that are a few days ahead of us on the growth curve. So far at every stage people have aske “has that happened here?” As if we are somehow immune. At each stage, it has played out exactly the same here. I guess you’re advocating for just hoping it’s different here. Good luck with that.


Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I could have simply been asking a question, either/or.


----------



## Tandy

fatmanatee said:


> They shouldn't. You have to keep everyone safe and get this under control.


They are wanting to avoid crowds.. The world is not going to stop because of this. A few workers here and there in a closed off space is the least of their issues. They are trying to mitigate unknowns flocking in there and grinding up against each other in line.


----------



## fatmanatee

This is the chart. We have to reverse this trend or we're in deep trouble.


----------



## Jake

I agree with Disneyland closing for the month.  But with all  company’s closing, like NBA, MLBB, airlines cruise lines.   They all going to have a bad first quarter and most likely a bad first half.  That they will not be able to recover. And going to have a bad year.  Stock market will not recover until 2021 or more


----------



## fatmanatee

Tandy said:


> They are wanting to avoid crowds.. The world is not going to stop because of this. A few workers here and there in a closed off space is the least of their issues. They are trying to mitigate unknowns flocking in there and grinding up against each other in line.


Countries HAVE shut down because of this. Italy is dead aside from the essentials right now. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## tlmadden73

So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?  How far do we really need to go and disrupt our economy? (That will have way more long-lasting effects to EVERYONE not just to those who get the virus)

Major sporting events have closed -- now major theme parks are likely to close. Colleges are closing or going to online only. 

What's next? Stopping all domestic flights, buses and trains? Close all movie theatres? Restaurants? Public schools? 

Granted a lot of things (like restaurants/hotels, etc.) may just close down naturally because people aren't going out at all for the rest of the month. 

I agree with trying to slow the spread, but how far do you go in a free country like ours?


----------



## Tandy

fatmanatee said:


> Countries HAVE shut down because of this. Italy is dead aside from the essentials right now. I don't know what else to tell you.


Italy is one country.. I said world.. The entire world cannot physically shut down. It is not possible. And Italy is not shut down like you think it is. Cancelling mass gatherings like sporting events and concerts is one thing.. shutting down a grocery store is not going to happen


----------



## Dole_whip_doll

I have been in WDW and Universal the last 5 days. Disney Springs tonight and Universal tomorrow. This is a high school student group on spring break. I know everyone is posting and talking about the hand washing stations, hand sanitizing stations, cleanliness signs and wiping down magicband finger scanners. Let me just say NO parks I went in were wiping down scanners between guests as initially reported. The bathrooms at Disney were filthy. Now Universal doesn’t have all the stations and media Disney does, but their clean measures far exceed Disney.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?  How far do we really need to go and disrupt our economy? (That will have way more long-lasting effects to EVERYONE not just to those who get the virus)
> 
> Major sporting events have closed -- now major theme parks are likely to close. Colleges are closing or going to online only.
> 
> What's next? Stopping all domestic flights, buses and trains? Close all movie theatres? Restaurants? Public schools?
> 
> Granted a lot of things (like restaurants/hotels, etc.) may just close down naturally because people aren't going out at all for the rest of the month.
> 
> I agree with trying to slow the spread, but how far do you go in a free country like ours?



You can't ask these questions or you will be told you don't care about old people dying.


----------



## YesterDark

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anything that can - my company has indicated for all of use to work from home.  I know not everyone cane, but for those that can I think they should to at least spread things out a bit



Major truck manufacturer just cancelled a bunch of outstanding projects that were about to start that I designed/project managed.


----------



## TwoMisfits

tidefan said:


> The more you look at the numbers, we should be taking a close look at what South Korea is doing vs. Italy...  (Not sure what the answer there is, but their outbreaks started around the same time, but it seems as though its taken two very differing tracks in the two countries...)



SK distanced immediately...Italians didn't, even after the initial city quarantine...then the country one that allowed restaurants...and now the full one...

So, they spent an extra week letting their folks wander a ton...

And they are older and smoke more than SK...and they had way more open borders with some of the outbreak countries longer...


----------



## TwoMisfits

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?  How far do we really need to go and disrupt our economy? (That will have way more long-lasting effects to EVERYONE not just to those who get the virus)
> 
> Major sporting events have closed -- now major theme parks are likely to close. Colleges are closing or going to online only.
> 
> What's next? Stopping all domestic flights, buses and trains? Close all movie theatres? Restaurants? Public schools?
> 
> Granted a lot of things (like restaurants/hotels, etc.) may just close down naturally because people aren't going out at all for the rest of the month.
> 
> I agree with trying to slow the spread, but how far do you go in a free country like ours?



Italy's outbreak started from one Iranian food delivery person who blew off self-quarantine...and now you know why everything can shut...


----------



## shh

Dole_whip_doll said:


> I have been in WDW and Universal the last 5 days. Disney Springs tonight and Universal tomorrow. This is a high school student group on spring break. I know everyone is posting and talking about the hand washing stations, hand sanitizing stations, cleanliness signs and wiping down magicband finger scanners. Let me just say NO parks I went in were wiping down scanners between guests as initially reported. The bathrooms at Disney were filthy. Now Universal doesn’t have all the stations and media Disney does, but their clean measures far exceed Disney.


I was just up at the parks...UO (who I love and mean no disrespect to - everyone's doing their best) had a bunch of purell stations throughout parks, but they were ALWAYS out of sanitizer...not a single one had any - so not sure if they've been checking regularly or just can't keep up. But I brought my own and honestly everyone shouldn't rely on that anyway. 

But there was one thing that was very troublesome: when the ticket sensor was having trouble reading my passholder fingerprint on file the first few times, a couple of team members kept trying to get me to wipe my finger (which had just touched the dirty sensor thousands of others had touched) behind my ear and on my arm, so I could try again.  I smiled and just nicely said I don't think that's wise given the recent outbreaks. lol Of course this was a week or so ago...so maybe the awareness has improved. But I can see this spreading faster than it has to because of issues like that.


----------



## AggieDizzer

I hope that in some way Disney will be able to help their employees get through this with some sort of wage protection. This is heartbreaking on so many levels...of course public health and well being are the chief concern but ALL the people out of work who depend on tourism (whether that be in the parks, cruise ships, tourist destinations, etc) are going to be deeply hurt as well. Very, very sad.


----------



## jade1

tlmadden73 said:


> Colleges are closing or going to online only.



On a side note, maybe this will show we can drop college tuition from $40K to $5K per year going forward.


----------



## RanDIZ

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?  How far do we really need to go and disrupt our economy? (That will have way more long-lasting effects to EVERYONE not just to those who get the virus)
> 
> Major sporting events have closed -- now major theme parks are likely to close. Colleges are closing or going to online only.
> 
> What's next? Stopping all domestic flights, buses and trains? Close all movie theatres? Restaurants? Public schools?
> 
> Granted a lot of things (like restaurants/hotels, etc.) may just close down naturally because people aren't going out at all for the rest of the month.
> 
> I agree with trying to slow the spread, but how far do you go in a free country like ours?



It stops when people stop overreacting and freaking out! Good thing it’s not a “deadly” virus outbreak or something of that magnitude. World would really be in chaos. Just shows how the media can incite fear so quickly. Also shows how unprepared the world really is when something much worse happens. And it will. Flu is much worse and more common and even has a vaccine that’s not reliable and doesn’t even cause the smallest public outcry like Coronavirus is.


----------



## freshmanjs

RanDIZ said:


> It stops when people stop overreacting and freaking out! Good thing it’s not a “deadly” virus outbreak or something of that magnitude. World would really be in chaos. Just shows how the media can incite fear so quickly. Also shows how unprepared the world really is when something much worse happens. And it will. Flu is much worse and more common and even has a vaccine that’s not reliable and doesn’t even cause the smallest public outcry like Coronavirus is.


Actually this is worse. Very deadly viruses don’t spread this far. They burn out. This is the perfect combo of easily spread and moderately deadly that makes for a dangerous pandemic.


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?  How far do we really need to go and disrupt our economy? (That will have way more long-lasting effects to EVERYONE not just to those who get the virus)
> 
> Major sporting events have closed -- now major theme parks are likely to close. Colleges are closing or going to online only.
> 
> What's next? Stopping all domestic flights, buses and trains? Close all movie theatres? Restaurants? Public schools?
> 
> Granted a lot of things (like restaurants/hotels, etc.) may just close down naturally because people aren't going out at all for the rest of the month.
> 
> I agree with trying to slow the spread, but how far do you go in a free country like ours?



If we don't control it those other things could happen.  Kuwait has already done most of those - no theaters, restaurants, schools, bars.  Grocery stores are about the only thing open.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/simp...2h2MbFMtJ2K_kwI7zK83LmhTt3JLR4GVGak7Oc80iEBds


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AggieDizzer said:


> I hope that in some way Disney will be able to help their employees get through this with some sort of wage protection. This is heartbreaking on so many levels...of course public health and well being are the chief concern but ALL the people out of work who depend on tourism (whether that be in the parks, cruise ships, tourist destinations, etc) are going to be deeply hurt as well. Very, very sad.



The article did say Disney will continue to pay their cast members during this ... Though obviously a lot of interconnected industries impacted as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> On a side note, maybe this will show we can drop college tuition from $40K to $5K per year going forward.



Or at least $70k to $40k


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. really .. what's next .. when does it stop?


Not with a bang but a whimper.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/simp...2h2MbFMtJ2K_kwI7zK83LmhTt3JLR4GVGak7Oc80iEBds


This is end times... if Simple Plan is turning down work we are all doomed


----------



## anthony2k7

According to sky news an hour before the DL announcement. Perhaps they had no choice but to close?

"California bans non-essential public gatherings of more than 250 people - governor"


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> According to sky news an hour before the DL announcement. Perhaps they had no choice but to close?
> 
> "California bans non-essential public gatherings of more than 250 people - governor"


California has exempted Disney and a couple other select places.


----------



## Tandy

Ill tell you one place that will not close... Vegas


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> According to sky news an hour before the DL announcement. Perhaps they had no choice but to close?
> 
> "California bans non-essential public gatherings of more than 250 people - governor"



It was noted that the CA governor spoke to Iger and they agreed Disneyland was exempt from this so they didn't *have* to close due to the law, but might have felt pressure to do so from it


----------



## ClapYourHands

RanDIZ said:


> It stops when people stop overreacting and freaking out! Good thing it’s not a “deadly” virus outbreak or something of that magnitude. World would really be in chaos. Just shows how the media can incite fear so quickly. Also shows how unprepared the world really is when something much worse happens. And it will. Flu is much worse and more common and even has a vaccine that’s not reliable and doesn’t even cause the smallest public outcry like Coronavirus is.


Flu does not spread like COVID19.  That's the difference.  People get influenza steadily over a period of months, but you don't see insane spikes like with COVID19 where so many people get sick all at the same time. You have a bad case of flu that requires hospitalization during an ordinary (or even a really bad) flu season, and there's probably an ICU bed and mechanical ventilation that can get you through the worst of it.  COVID19 spreads so fast that even if a similar percentage of cases needs acute treatment, there are so many more of them in the same place at the same time that there are not enough rooms in hospitals or healthcare workers to take care of them. 

The danger with COVID19 is not how deadly the disease itself is, but how its exponential spread can overwhelm the healthcare system, and cause a rationing of care that leads to poor outcomes, and death.


----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/03/mulan-new-mutants-antlers-moved-coronavirus-1202881355/


----------



## JoeA

Dole_whip_doll said:


> I have been in WDW and Universal the last 5 days. Disney Springs tonight and Universal tomorrow. This is a high school student group on spring break. I know everyone is posting and talking about the hand washing stations, hand sanitizing stations, cleanliness signs and wiping down magicband finger scanners. Let me just say NO parks I went in were wiping down scanners between guests as initially reported. The bathrooms at Disney were filthy. Now Universal doesn’t have all the stations and media Disney does, but their clean measures far exceed Disney.



My wife and I were at WDW last week and while there I read an article and the new CEO was talking about all the extra sanitizer, etc they already had in the parks.  

Nope

we saw exactly one Purell station and it was in the lobby of the Boardwalk. Bathrooms all had cold water, nobody was cleaning or wiping things down (more than normal), finger print stations sure as heck weren’t being wiped down.

it was really just “business as usual”.   And people
were basically disgusting!  We were walking onto a ride and an adult male was coughing and sneezing and didn’t bother once to cover his mouth.  People would sneeze into their hands and grab a handrail...!


----------



## Brianstl

Tandy said:


> Ill tell you one place that will not close... Vegas


They have started to close some things in Vegas like the buffets.


----------



## Tandy

Brianstl said:


> They have started to close some things in Vegas like the buffets.


Casinos - I know buffets are. My world buffet tracker alerted me


----------



## ejgonz2

JoeA said:


> My wife and I were at WDW last week and while there I read an article and the new CEO was talking about all the extra sanitizer, etc they already had in the parks.
> 
> Nope
> 
> we saw exactly one Purell station and it was in the lobby of the Boardwalk. Bathrooms all had cold water, nobody was cleaning or wiping things down (more than normal), finger print stations sure as heck weren’t being wiped down.
> 
> it was really just “business as usual”.   And people
> were basically disgusting!  We were walking onto a ride and an adult male was coughing and sneezing and didn’t bother once to cover his mouth.  People would sneeze into their hands and grab a handrail...!



Agree. Got back yesterday from 8 nights at Pop and only saw a couple purell stations. And NONE at buffets.

They should always behave like cruises do and encourage sanitizing everywhere.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> https://deadline.com/2020/03/mulan-new-mutants-antlers-moved-coronavirus-1202881355/


I brought this up in the Disney+ thread but I wonder if Disney would consider adding another tier temporarily to Disney+ and Hulu for an additional fee where they could generate cash from these movies as theaters around the world shut down.


----------



## Remy is Up

buttersnix said:


> Well and the people who do excursions and tours. We sell t shirts all over the USA so we will be out of luck.


Try working. For the largest  global excursion and yacht charter company in the world. We have been killed by this. No vacations. Bases closed. Not fun


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was noted that the CA governor spoke to Iger and they agreed Disneyland was exempt from this so they didn't *have* to close due to the law, but might have felt pressure to do so from it



They were definitely starting to get negative press today that they weren't closing


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



I don't see how the florida parks don't close. I know neither company wants that. 

Next up is likely six flags and cedar fair.


----------



## ClapYourHands

rteetz said:


>


Well, that didn't take long.  Waiting on Sea World and Legoland.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> I don't see how the florida parks don't close. I know neither company wants that.
> 
> Next up is likely six flags and cedar fair.



I was just on their FB page, tonnes of comments from people asking them if they're closing or not. Many mad that they haven't already closed. Of course some begging the not to close. This is the prevailing sentiment (the bottom one):


----------



## ClapYourHands

Krandor said:


> I don't see how the florida parks don't close. I know neither company wants that.
> 
> Next up is likely six flags and cedar fair.



Six Flags isn't set to open here until mid April.  Wonder if we'll be through the worst of it by then.


----------



## Krandor

ClapYourHands said:


> Six Flags isn't set to open here until mid April.  Wonder if we'll be through the worst of it by then.



Six flags here opened last weekend (SFoG).  I think Dollywood is scheduled to open this coming weekend.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Tandy said:


> Ill tell you one place that will not close... Vegas


Wanna bet?


----------



## ClapYourHands

Krandor said:


> Six flags here opened last weekend (SFoG).  I think Dollywood is scheduled to open this coming weekend.



We're in New England - takes a little longer to warm up for park weather.  We've been smacked with some good blizzards in March before.


----------



## wareagle57

What is the thought on WDW possible closures? Family is visiting this weekend and the parks are all we had planned.

Since DLR doesnt close until Monday (parks Saturday) and WDW hasn’t announced yet, do you think that’s a pretty good chance they will be open through the weekend?


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> What is the thought on WDW possible closures? Family is visiting this weekend and the parks are all we had planned.
> 
> Since DLR doesnt close until Monday (parks Saturday) and WDW hasn’t announced yet, do you think that’s a pretty good chance they will be open through the weekend?



At the rate things are progressing on closures I'd say no. 

Let's not forget in 2 days we went from basketball tournaments were on to no fans to tournament cancelled along with every major sports league.  At this rate, 3 days (through Sunday) is an enternity.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Krandor said:


> At the rate things are progressing on closures I'd say no.
> 
> Let's not forget in 2 days we went from basketball tournaments were on to no fans to tournament cancelled along with every major sports league.  At this rate, 3 days (through Sunday) is an enternity.


It’s exponential growth.  Every day things are twice as bad as the day before.


----------



## ClapYourHands

wareagle57 said:


> What is the thought on WDW possible closures? Family is visiting this weekend and the parks are all we had planned.
> 
> Since DLR doesnt close until Monday (parks Saturday) and WDW hasn’t announced yet, do you think that’s a pretty good chance they will be open through the weekend?


I think you have a shot. If WDW were closing for the weekend, the time to announce it would have been when they announced Disneyland. 

Of course, I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## Nole95

I'd have to say it is only a matter of "when" WDW will close.  Not "If".

The way things seem to be trending, I think that is where this will end up.  If at any point the governor makes a declaration that any places and all events with a certain amount of people have to shut down, then the decision is taken out of Disney's hands.  They have no choice but to comply.

It will just be a matter of how long it will last.


----------



## Krandor

ClapYourHands said:


> I think you have a shot. If WDW were closing for the weekend, the time to announce it would have been when they announced Disneyland.
> 
> Of course, I’ve been wrong before.



The day isn't over.  I just got emails about a st. Patriick s event i was going to Saturday was cancelled along with the ECHL.  I'm sill expecting a WDW announcement by EOD.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> The day isn't over.  I just got emails about a st. Patriick s event i was going to Saturday was cancelled along with the ECHL.  I'm sill expecting a WDW announcement by EOD.


You'll still be expecting in the morning


----------



## only hope

Krandor said:


> Six flags here opened last weekend (SFoG).  I think Dollywood is scheduled to open this coming weekend.



I keep forgetting theme parks in most of the country close over the winter. It's such a strange concept to me.  The only park that closes in FL is Adventure Island I think, but that's a tiny local water park. The closure time is used to make repairs and put in new things.


----------



## Krandor

only hope said:


> I keep forgetting theme parks in most of the country close over the winter. It's such a strange concept to me.  The only park that closes in FL is Adventure Island I think, but that's a tiny local water park. The closure time is used to make repairs and put in new things.



these days SFoG barely closes.  They run through first week in Jan and then reopen early March.  Maybe 2 months they are down.


----------



## mshanson3121

only hope said:


> I keep forgetting theme parks in most of the country close over the winter. It's such a strange concept to me.  The only park that closes in FL is Adventure Island I think, but that's a tiny local water park. The closure time is used to make repairs and put in new things.



Haha, up here they are buried under 4-5' of snow in the winter. Our ski hills become our theme parks


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> You'll still be expecting in the morning



This. If they were going to announce it they would have done so during regular business hours. Now I wouldn't be surprised if it comes tomorrow.


----------



## looking4themouse2

https://apple.news/AviCHhQ0EQVW5yuwES7H2FgAnyone think Disney World will be next?


----------



## Krandor

looking4themouse2 said:


> https://apple.news/AviCHhQ0EQVW5yuwES7H2FgAnyone think Disney World will be next?



Yes.  I would be a bad look to close the CA park but not the FL park.  PR alone will force FL to close.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> At the rate things are progressing on closures I'd say no.
> 
> Let's not forget in 2 days we went from basketball tournaments were on to no fans to tournament cancelled along with every major sports league.  At this rate, 3 days (through Sunday) is an enternity.



The situation in Florida is very different from California. And Florida has not banned mass gatherings yet, so not the same pressure DL was under to follow suit. On top of that, even with as crazy as things have gotten with the rate of cancelations, DLR still gave guests a 2 days heads up. I can’t see WDW closing effective immediately tomorrow.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Universal Studios just announced closure though. Wouldn't Disney look bad for not following suit?


----------



## CaitWeeks

You can’t tell me mass media hysteria isn’t a factor. The swine flu infected 60 million people in the US and killed over 12,000 and nothing shut down. No one cared. It was just another version of the flu that killed old people. Everyone dying is old or had health issues and compromised immune systems already and children are hardly affected at all by this virus. It’s 100% media based fear.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Oh. NVM I see it's universal hollywood


----------



## TeresaWen

Krandor said:


> Yes.  I would be a bad look to close the CA park but not the FL park.  PR alone will force FL to close.


I would hope that PR alone is not enough to devastate an economy


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> The situation in Florida is very different from California. And Florida has not banned mass gatherings yet, so not the same pressure DL was under to follow suit. On top of that, even with as crazy as things have gotten with the rate of cancelations, DLR still gave guests a 2 days heads up. I can’t see WDW closing effective immediately tomorrow.



I doubt they will close effective tomorrow but starting Sunday? Monday?  Could be.   People are going to ask if it is unsafe for DLR to be open why is it safe for WDW to be open.  Just going to be asked.


----------



## Remy is Up

TeresaWen said:


> I would hope that PR alone is not enough to devastate an economy


It already has. Mass hysteria has now caused everything to tank


----------



## Farro

Remy is Up said:


> It already has. Mass hysteria has now caused everything to tank



I was open to social distancing, cancelling large gatherings, etc. - to curb the spread. I get it. But now someone on another thread is saying that the governor of California is going to tell the people to get full tanks of gas and have cash on hand. People are going to panic, make a run on banks and make things worse. Why? Why would you even suggest that? No country has had computer systems breakdown....I don't understand.

What the heck is going on? Has everyone lost their mind? The reaction at this point is what is actually, really scaring me. 

We are going out to dinner tonight. We are healthy, we will wash our hands and stay away from my elderly parents for a while. We will support our local economy as much as we can right now.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> It already has. Mass hysteria has now caused everything to tank



If it was just the US doing this I'd agree but this is happening all over the world. Some countries have gone to a lot stricter measures then we have. 

The questiont then becomes is the whole world wrong?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238230910249525249


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> If it was just the US doing this I'd agree but this is happening all over the world. Some countries have gone to a lot stricter measures then we have.
> 
> The questiont then becomes is the whole world wrong?


Taking things too far and being careful are two different things. This has another 6-10 weeks to peak out in the us. So we are going to bring the country to a standstill, cost people jobs, cost people homes, cost people savings, and completely tank the economy globally. It will force a horrible recession and at the end of the day. We will be asking for what?  Was it worth it?  I have a feeling most people will say no when this is all said and done.


----------



## fatmanatee

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/us/hospitals-coronavirus.html


----------



## fla4fun

Farro said:


> I was open to social distancing, cancelling large gatherings, etc. - to curb the spread. I get it. But now someone on another thread is saying that the governor of California is going to tell the people to get full tanks of gas and have cash on hand. People are going to panic, make a run on banks and make things worse. Why? Why would you even suggest that? No country has had computer systems breakdown....I don't understand.
> 
> What the heck is going on? Has everyone lost their mind? The reaction at this point is what is actually, really scaring me.
> 
> We are going out to dinner tonight. We are healthy, we will wash our hands and stay away from my elderly parents for a while. We will support our local economy as much as we can right now.



My take on it is they want you to be prepared in case so many people get sick that certain businesses can’t operate.  For example, what if there isn’t anyone available to monitor power plants, or deliver gasoline to stations or fill ATM machines? Since the virus is very contagious it’s possible that a group of people who all work together could all get sick together.  So they want you to be prepared in case the worst happens, even if that worst is a remote possibility.  We go through that every year with hurricane season, and have dealt with the reality of no power or no gas or no food/water for weeks in some areas.  Even though a lot of things seem to be automated, they still require people to monitor and maintain the systems.


----------



## Farro

fla4fun said:


> My take on it is they want you to be prepared in case so many people get sick that certain businesses can’t operate.  For example, what if there isn’t anyone available to monitor power plants, or deliver gasoline to stations or fill ATM machines? Since the virus is very contagious it’s possible that a group of people who all work together could all get sick together.  So they want you to be prepared in case the worst happens, even if that worst is a remote possibility.  We go through that every year with hurricane season, and have dealt with the reality of no power or no gas or no food/water for weeks in some areas.  Even though a lot of things seem to be automated, they still require people to monitor and maintain the systems.



Where has this happened during this virus outbreak? What country lost  electricity, water, ability to pay by credit, gas?

Telling people to basically get cash is going to make people PANIC worse than they already are. Borders on irresponsibility.


----------



## Leigh L

Farro said:


> I was open to social distancing, cancelling large gatherings, etc. - to curb the spread. I get it. But now someone on another thread is saying that the governor of California is going to tell the people to get full tanks of gas and have cash on hand. People are going to panic, make a run on banks and make things worse. Why? Why would you even suggest that? No country has had computer systems breakdown....I don't understand.
> What the heck is going on? Has everyone lost their mind? The reaction at this point is what is actually, really scaring me.
> 
> We are going out to dinner tonight. We are healthy, we will wash our hands and stay away from my elderly parents for a while. We will support our local economy as much as we can right now.


My friend in upstate NY (no confirmed cases in her area) said her grocery is out of basic food staples like pasta, soup, and other canned goods.


----------



## Remy is Up

Media forced panic. Simple as that. Irresponsible and noone to hold them to any accountability


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> Taking things too far and being careful are two different things. This has another 6-10 weeks to peak out in the us. So we are going to bring the country to a standstill, cost people jobs, cost people homes, cost people savings, and completely tank the economy globally. It will force a horrible recession and at the end of the day. We will be asking for what?  Was it worth it?  I have a feeling most people will say no when this is all said and done.



If we can limit that peak so the peak isn't that bad then we may come out of this in good shape.  The time to try to contain this is now not when the peak hits.   We want to avoid or lessen that peak.  Some countries like Italy waited too long to do anything and now are in bad shape.  We don't want to be them.


----------



## jerry557

The Ohio Department of Health says they believe 100,000 people in the state have been exposed to the virus already.
https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...mates-100000-people-in-state-have-coronavirus
We are way past containment.


----------



## mshanson3121

CaitWeeks said:


> You can’t tell me mass media hysteria isn’t a factor. The swine flu infected 60 million people in the US and killed over 12,000 and nothing shut down. No one cared. It was just another version of the flu that killed old people. Everyone dying is old or had health issues and compromised immune systems already and children are hardly affected at all by this virus. It’s 100% media based fear.



No, it's not. For many reasons, that have been covered time and again. Swine flu worked much like seasonal flu - the cases were spread out over a long period of time (those numbers were spread out over 2 years), that didn't overwhelm the health care systems. Covid is causing a huge spike in cases, which are swamping and overwhelming health care systems. It has already killed over 4,000 in 2.5 months. Give it 2 years like swine flu, and that works out to 38000+ deaths. Furthermore, it is more aggressive than swine flu. 15% need hospitalization, 5% of those need life support. Both of those require hospitalization measured in weeks. Swine flu, unlike Covid, DIDN'T target older people any more than others. Swine Flu responded to antivirals that were already available on the market, and the pneumonia that followed, responded to antibiotics - neither of which are the case for Covid. I could go on. But the level of ignorance surrounding Covid will only continue to add to the danger.


----------



## Brianstl

jerry557 said:


> The Ohio Department of Health says they believe 100,000 people in the state have been exposed to the virus already.
> https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...mates-100000-people-in-state-have-coronavirus
> We are way past containment.


Containment is not the goal, slowing the pace of the spread is.


----------



## fla4fun

Farro said:


> Where has this happened during this? What country lost  electricity, water, ability to pay by credit, gas?
> 
> Telling people to basically get cash is going to make people PANIC worse than they already area. Borders on irresponsibility.


I guess I see it differently because of what we go through for hurricanes.  To me, it’s just a practicality to have food, water, gas and cash on hand if there is a possibility of any disruptions. So I don’t see it as something to panic about.  But people in other areas might, because it’s out of their norm.

 To be honest, I don’t know whether areas hit hard by the virus have had those kind of disruptions because the focus has been on the health impact rather than the economic impact.  But, for example, I get my power from an electric cooperative.  I don’t know how many employees they have, but let’s say they have 100 since it’s not huge.  If 25 of them get sick, even mild cases, that’s a quarter of the workforce out for approx two weeks.  On top of that, now the coworkers have to be quarantined for two weeks because they were exposed.  Who does that leave to provide power?  Not saying that will happen, but it’s not impossible either.  Unlike hurricane season, they may not be able to rely on the assistance of other power companies who will be dealing with their own virus issues. Other businesses could have the same problem. It is better to be prepared ahead of time, in a reasonable manner (not 12 years of TP worth) than to need something and no longer be able to get it.


----------



## Animal

Remy is Up said:


> Media forced panic. Simple as that. Irresponsible and noone to hold them to any accountability


The President forced everyone to panic. Did you see the speech last night. Wow


----------



## jerry557

Brianstl said:


> Containment is not the goal, slowing the pace of the spread is.



If 100,000 people in Ohio already have the virus.....there is no slowing the spread. That means millions of Americans are *already* exposed. And within the next 2-4 weeks, the hospitals will blow up.

If that is a true number, then the spread has already happened.


----------



## Farro

fla4fun said:


> I guess I see it differently because of what we go through for hurricanes.  To me, it’s just a practicality to have food, water, gas and cash on hand if there is a possibility of any disruptions. So I don’t see it as something to panic about.  But people in other areas might, because it’s out of their norm.
> 
> To be honest, I don’t know whether areas hit hard by the virus have had those kind of disruptions because the focus has been on the health impact rather than the economic impact.  But, for example, I get my power from an electric cooperative.  I don’t know how many employees they have, but let’s say they have 100 since it’s not huge.  If 25 of them get sick, even mild cases, that’s a quarter of the workforce out for approx two weeks.  On top of that, now the coworkers have to be quarantined for two weeks because they were exposed.  Who does that leave to provide power?  Not saying that will happen, but it’s not impossible either.  Unlike hurricane season, they may not be able to rely on the assistance of other power companies who will be dealing with their own virus issues. Other businesses could have the same problem. It is better to be prepared ahead of time, in a reasonable manner (not 12 years of TP worth) than to need something and no longer be able to get it.



Your answer is reasonable and sane. 

A governor telling everyone to fill up their tanks and have cash on hand is not reasonable and sane.

We are supposed to be able to look to our leaders - all of them - for rational, calm, thought out guidance. Instead everyone is saying anything with no forethought.

We are getting emails from our local restaurants telling us how they are preparing, cleaning, how safe it is to eat there. It's almost heartbreaking.


----------



## Farro

jerry557 said:


> If *100,000 people in Ohio already have the virus.*....there is no slowing the spread. That means millions of Americans are *already* exposed. And within the next 2-4 weeks, the hospitals will blow up.
> 
> If that is a true number, then the spread has already happened.



If 100,000 people already have the virus, I would expect your hospitals in Ohio have already exploded. Unless of course most of the cases did not require any kind of hospitalization.


----------



## DeniseJH

Krandor said:


> If we can limit that peak so the peak isn't that bad then we may come out of this in good shape.  The time to try to contain this is now not when the peak hits.   We want to avoid or lessen that peak.  Some countries like Italy waited too long to do anything and now are in bad shape.  We don't want to be them.



They don't get it. I don't understand why, but they don't get it.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> If we can limit that peak so the peak isn't that bad then we may come out of this in good shape.  The time to try to contain this is now not when the peak hits.   We want to avoid or lessen that peak.  Some countries like Italy waited too long to do anything and now are in bad shape.  We don't want to be them.



Agree, but it has to be done in a rational way. I hope there are plans in place for the long term. We just can't keep businesses closed indefinitely. People are already out jobs without any of the "promised assistance" even being voted on!


----------



## fla4fun

Farro said:


> Your answer is reasonable and sane.
> 
> A governor telling everyone to fill up their tanks and have cash on hand is not reasonable and sane.
> 
> We are supposed to be able to look to our leaders - all of them - for rational, calm, thought out guidance. Instead everyone is saying anything with no forethought.
> 
> And if it's not true, that governor isn't going to say that, then that's symptomatic of another issue. People spreading rumors on social media feeding the frenzy.
> 
> We are getting emails from our local restaurants telling us how they are preparing, cleaning, how safe it is to eat there. It's almost heartbreaking.



I agree that I would like to hear more facts and less of whatever the media has been feeding us, particularly from those in local governments (since they are the ones we depend on most).  There is a lot of conflicting information swirling around out there, and it needs to stop.  Just the facts please!

 I also agree with what you are saying about local restaurants.  I actually have a vacation planned for the next two weeks to visit family and eating out is something we like to do.  I hope we are able to, especially as one of my favorite restaurants in that area is closing on the 22nd due to the owner retiring and I will be crushed if I don’t get to dine there one last time.  That is an experience I can’t reschedule . . .


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238256920361869314


----------



## fatmanatee

Farro said:


> If 100,000 people already have the virus, I would expect your hospitals in Ohio have already exploded. Unless of course most of the cases did not require any kind of hospitalization.


The theory is that they have it but aren’t exhibiting symptoms yet. I don’t know if I buy the 100k figure. But it’s a major warning sign considering I think I saw that they only have five confirmed cases.


----------



## Brianstl

fla4fun said:


> I guess I see it differently because of what we go through for hurricanes.  To me, it’s just a practicality to have food, water, gas and cash on hand if there is a possibility of any disruptions. So I don’t see it as something to panic about.  But people in other areas might, because it’s out of their norm.
> 
> To be honest, I don’t know whether areas hit hard by the virus have had those kind of disruptions because the focus has been on the health impact rather than the economic impact.  But, for example, I get my power from an electric cooperative.  I don’t know how many employees they have, but let’s say they have 100 since it’s not huge.  If 25 of them get sick, even mild cases, that’s a quarter of the workforce out for approx two weeks.  On top of that, now the coworkers have to be quarantined for two weeks because they were exposed.  Who does that leave to provide power?  Not saying that will happen, but it’s not impossible either.  Unlike hurricane season, they may not be able to rely on the assistance of other power companies who will be dealing with their own virus issues. Other businesses could have the same problem. It is better to be prepared ahead of time, in a reasonable manner (not 12 years of TP worth) than to need something and no longer be able to get it.


People tend to have trouble coming to terms with the fact what they think is everyday life and convenience is actually pretty fragile.  My best friend at work came here as a war refugee from Bosnia in mid 90’s.  She just shakes her head when talking about what Americans take for granted and the fact they don’t realize how quickly things can change. She and her husband always make sure they have a supply of emergency essentials.

I remember when I was a kid and how I thought many of things my grandparents did were weird and just a little paranoid. It wasn’t until I was a little  older that I realized it was because they lived through the Great Depression and knew how badly things could change quickly.


----------



## TomServo27

I think the failure is that the US just wasn’t prepared now everyone is playing catch-up. If there was the ability to do testing on the scale the South Korea has done I think things would go much better. They are able to test on a large scale that allows for those who have the virus to know and be quarantined those who don’t can continue to work.


----------



## Brianstl

jerry557 said:


> If 100,000 people in Ohio already have the virus.....there is no slowing the spread. That means millions of Americans are *already* exposed. And within the next 2-4 weeks, the hospitals will blow up.
> 
> If that is a true number, then the spread has already happened.


100,000 exposed his not the same as a 100,000 people have contracted the virus.


----------



## CaitWeeks

mshanson3121 said:


> No, it's not. For many reasons, that have been covered time and again. Swine flu worked much like seasonal flu - the cases were spread out over a long period of time (those numbers were spread out over 2 years), that didn't overwhelm the health care systems. Covid is causing a huge spike in cases, which are swamping and overwhelming health care systems. It has already killed over 4,000 in 2.5 months. Give it 2 years like swine flu, and that works out to 38000+ deaths. Furthermore, it is more aggressive than swine flu. 15% need hospitalization, 5% of those need life support. Both of those require hospitalization measured in weeks. Swine flu, unlike Covid, DIDN'T target older people any more than others. Swine Flu responded to antivirals that were already available on the market, and the pneumonia that followed, responded to antibiotics - neither of which are the case for Covid. I could go on. But the level of ignorance surrounding Covid will only continue to add to the danger.



swine flu had a larger death rate worldwide swine flu killed 12,000 just in the US and was WORSE because it didn’t solely target the elderly; meaning children were at a much larger risk. Yet, no school closures and no one cared. You can try and spin it how you want but stats do not lie. The Coronavirus is not anymore dangerous than the Swine flu was and has the SAME fatality rate for the first 6 months of the disease and we now know this started back in 2019. No one gave two craps about the Swine flu. But please continue to panic and cause hysteria that’s going to be great for our young working class, part-time employees, and low income. The FIRST to be impacted by the huge decline in our economy.


----------



## Ensusieasm

The Walt Disney Company has done the right thing. Bravo for the very difficult, but inevitable decision.


----------



## rteetz

Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238256920361869314


I mean I was pretty sure this was gonna happen but it’s still shocking. All Disney parks around the world and cruise line shut down kinda speechless.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.



Never thought i'd see the day


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.


The statement in the tweet said COB Sunday.


----------



## Searc

Ensusieasm said:


> The Walt Disney Company has done the right thing. Bravo for the very difficult, but inevitable decision.


Now for the details...


----------



## only hope

I wonder if they'll extend passholders expiration dates by the amount of days they are closing the park?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.



I feel nauseous.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> I wonder if they'll extend passholders expiration dates by the amount of days they are closing the park?


I am sure there are a lot of decisions to be made soon.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

We are supposed to fly down for the weekend tomorrow. I’m seeing Parks closed at COB Sunday and I’ve also seen closed Saturday. Can someone please confirm?


----------



## umichigan10

rteetz said:


> I am sure there are a lot of decisions to be made soon.


I’m hoping that’s the case. I go mid may and I’d say it’s spotty at best what things will be like then. Everything’s a mess though so I don’t blame Disney for not having all those answers set right now.


----------



## only hope

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We are supposed to fly down for the weekend tomorrow. I’m seeing Parks closed at COB Sunday and I’ve also seen closed Saturday. Can someone please confirm?



News released minutes ago. Parks last day open is Saturday at WDW. Resorts and Disney Springs remain open.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.



Actually WDW will remains open through the weekend:

_“the Walt Disney World Resort has announced it will temporarily close to guests on Sunday, March 15, effective immediately.”_


----------



## umichigan10

I’m surprised the hotels and Disney springs aren’t closing. Just seems strange. I get they can’t kick everyone out overnight but figured they’d eventually close all the hotels


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I’m hoping that’s the case. I go mid may and I’d say it’s spotty at best what things will be like then. Everything’s a mess though so I don’t blame Disney for not having all those answers set right now.


Disney isn't the only place without answers. There is so much unknown right now.


----------



## Remy is Up

Searc said:


> Now for the details...


Details are simple. Lots of people are going to lose jobs, homes, savings etc.  Its bigger than parks closing.


----------



## Brianstl

What has happened over the last 48 hours isn’t anywhere close to the level of tragedy as 9/11, but I have the same feeling today that many things have forever changed that I had then.


----------



## wareagle57

only hope said:


> I wonder if they'll extend passholders expiration dates by the amount of days they are closing the park?



I feel confident they will. That’s what they did overseas.


----------



## jerry557

The bigger issue is the panic. People are not rational in times like this. I've been through hurricanes and see the fights, actual fist fights, that people get into. Look at what people are doing in the grocery stores. They are panic buying everything. There is no more toilet paper. No more sanitizers. Soaps are gone. And now the cold medicine is starting to go. Vast majority of these people in a panic will not even get the virus!

Businesses also don't have unlimited savings. Sure Disney has the money to close for a few weeks and not miss a beat. But many business will go bankrupt if they do it. Not to mention most people live paycheck to paycheck. They can't just stay home for a month and sit among their mountain of toilet paper rolls and bleach they've horded and wait for the pandemic to end.


----------



## only hope

I wonder why the Disney Blog hasn't posted the official releases? It seems best to update that, the apps, and the websites all at the same time. Nothing on the WDW website or app yet. Or Disneyland's website, and that announcement was hours ago.


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238262069675405314


----------



## Searc

Remy is Up said:


> Details are simple. Lots of people are going to lose jobs, homes, savings etc.  Its bigger than parks closing.


I meant as far as hotels, restaurants, stores, etc closing. But I guess they aren't shutting down the money makers.  Ridiculous. If the parks need to be closed, so do the hotels.


----------



## ClapYourHands

TomServo27 said:


> I think the failure is that the US just wasn’t prepared now everyone is playing catch-up. If there was the ability to do testing on the scale the South Korea has done I think things would go much better. They are able to test on a large scale that allows for those who have the virus to know and be quarantined those who don’t can continue to work.


Exactly! We don’t have the test kits. As of last week, our state had one kit that will allow for 600 tests. I know various labs have been developing their own tests, so the situation is better, but transmission has gone up in that time, too, so we are still way behind. 

Last week, I got an email for health professionals urging practitioners not to send patients to hospitals for testing if their symptoms didn’t warrant hospitalization because there simply aren’t enough tests so they need to be saved for the really sick ones. 

So self quarantine with no real diagnosis and no one monitoring or informing their contacts in the community that they may have been exposed. And thus the exponential spread of the virus.


----------



## Searc

Brianstl said:


> What has happened over the last 48 hours isn’t anywhere close to the level of tragedy as 9/11, but I have the same feeling today that many things have forever changed that I had then.


Interestingly, my DH said the same thing 20 minutes ago.


----------



## only hope

jerry557 said:


> The bigger issue is the panic. People are not rational in times like this. I've been through hurricanes and see the fights, actual fist fights, that people get into. Look at what people are doing in the grocery stores. They are panic buying everything. There is no more toilet paper. No more sanitizers. Soaps are gone. And now the cold medicine is starting to go. Vast majority of these people in a panic will not even get the virus!
> 
> Businesses also don't have unlimited savings. Sure Disney has the money to close for a few weeks and not miss a beat. But many business will go bankrupt if they do it. Not to mention most people live paycheck to paycheck. They can't just stay home for a month and sit among their mountain of toilet paper rolls and bleach they've horded and wait for the pandemic to end.



We had to drop our reserve pallets of toilet paper today. The aisle was closed off while we did so and one person decided they were too good to wait for it to reopen- they started to crawl through from the next aisle to get to the pallets. People have gone nuts. Even in Italy the grocery stores remain open! No need to shop like all the stores all closing down.


----------



## UOAP

andyman8 said:


> Actually WDW will remains open through the weekend:
> 
> _“the Walt Disney World Resort has announced it will temporarily close to guests on Sunday, March 15, effective immediately.”_


"Effective immediately" makes no sense in that sentence. That's kind of funny.


----------



## Farro

jerry557 said:


> The bigger issue is the panic. People are not rational in times like this. I've been through hurricanes and see the fights, actual fist fights, that people get into. Look at what people are doing in the grocery stores. They are panic buying everything. There is no more toilet paper. No more sanitizers. Soaps are gone. And now the cold medicine is starting to go. Vast majority of these people in a panic will not even get the virus!
> 
> Businesses also don't have unlimited savings. *Sure Disney has the money to close for a few weeks and not miss a beat. *But many business will go bankrupt if they do it. Not to mention most people live paycheck to paycheck. They can't just stay home for a month and sit among their mountain of toilet paper rolls and bleach they've horded and wait for the pandemic to end.



Do they though? I'm not sure about that.

One day I think we will look back on all of this and regret the way a whole bunch of things were handled:

Testing
Leadership
Closings
Transparency
Overreactions
Under-reactions


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> If 100,000 people already have the virus, I would expect your hospitals in Ohio have already exploded. Unless of course most of the cases did not require any kind of hospitalization.



Or they are 7 days from needing it...hospitalization happens in week 2...week 1 isn't that bad...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park across the globe closed as of Saturday.



Still so crazy / hard to to wrap my head around it

Just have to trust that people that are exerts in this /paid to make the advice they are given are doing the right thing (and going far enough) and that come April we are in a much more positive position

As much as it sucks (and it does) everything bring closed for 2 weeks is small price to pay in the grand scheme of things


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Do they though? I'm not sure about that.



Well, they won't go out of business or anything but 2020 financials are going to look way down compared to 2019


----------



## mshanson3121

Well, I guess that answers that.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Brianstl said:


> What has happened over the last 48 hours isn’t anywhere close to the level of tragedy as 9/11, but I have the same feeling today that many things have forever changed that I had then.



Last night, on 3/11, I told my husband it felt like 9/11 again...the world changed in a single night...now, just like then, we're getting all the follow-on effects...


----------



## only hope

umichigan10 said:


> I’m surprised the hotels and Disney springs aren’t closing. Just seems strange. I get they can’t kick everyone out overnight but figured they’d eventually close all the hotels



It may have something to do with the very large amount of DVC rooms...


----------



## wareagle57

The hub says “beginning at the close of business Sunday.” That verbiage seems pretty clear. Now we just need to hear from Universal. Was really looking forward to the All American Rejects concert Saturday. Marshmello the next week is definitely out.


----------



## CastAStone

wareagle57 said:


> The hub says “beginning at the close of business Sunday.” That verbiage seems pretty clear. Now we just need to hear from Universal. Was really looking forward to the All American Rejects concert Saturday. Marshmello the next week is definitely out.


Universal is closing this weekend too.


----------



## Spaceguy55

2 weeks at a time is what to expect..TokyoDL just added another 2 weeks today.


----------



## Searc

CastAStone said:


> Universal is closing this weekend too.


Universal in Cali is all I've read.


----------



## rteetz

umichigan10 said:


> I’m surprised the hotels and Disney springs aren’t closing. Just seems strange. I get they can’t kick everyone out overnight but figured they’d eventually close all the hotels


I think we could see this eventually but you can't just force everyone into travel plans. We could very well see them start to phase close them. Disney Springs gives people a place to get supplies/food outside their hotel.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

CaitWeeks said:


> You can’t tell me mass media hysteria isn’t a factor. The swine flu infected 60 million people in the US and killed over 12,000 and nothing shut down. No one cared. It was just another version of the flu that killed old people. Everyone dying is old or had health issues and compromised immune systems already and children are hardly affected at all by this virus. It’s 100% media based fear.


I’m sorry but it’s not and you’re wrong.


----------



## fatmanatee

Searc said:


> I meant as far as hotels, restaurants, stores, etc closing. But I guess they aren't shutting down the money makers.  Ridiculous. If the parks need to be closed, so do the hotels.


I think they will close but right now they can’t bc the rooms are occupied. Would guess that there will be an announcement about this but i have no clue how they’ll handle it.

(note: i know someone down there right now and boy it seemed eerie when photos started popping up on instagram a few days ago)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238267648120676358


----------



## fatmanatee

This needs to change fast.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/inve...0eca1e-63df-11ea-912d-d98032ec8e25_story.html


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> Taking things too far and being careful are two different things. This has another 6-10 weeks to peak out in the us. So we are going to bring the country to a standstill, cost people jobs, cost people homes, cost people savings, and completely tank the economy globally. It will force a horrible recession and at the end of the day. We will be asking for what?  Was it worth it?  I have a feeling most people will say no when this is all said and done.


If our measures work then many people might say that.  But that’s only because our measures worked.  Again what people do not realize is that, with no native immunity, if we just did business as usual EVERYONE would get this.  And while it may only have a 2 percent mortality rate when our hospitals are working and the 20 percent who need hospitalization get what they need, if half of America gets this at the same time millions would die.  It has to be slowed down, at nearly any cost.  Yes we’re going into a recession.  Yes a recession itself will be responsible for killing people because of network effects.  But all of that is not as bad as this could be if we don’t slow it down.


----------



## ejgonz2

only hope said:


> We had to drop our reserve pallets of toilet paper today. The aisle was closed off while we did so and one person decided they were too good to wait for it to reopen- they started to crawl through from the next aisle to get to the pallets. People have gone nuts. Even in Italy the grocery stores remain open! No need to shop like all the stores all closing down.



People are worried about the supply chain of essential items.


----------



## ejgonz2

fatmanatee said:


> I think they will close but right now they can’t bc the rooms are occupied. Would guess that there will be an announcement about this but i have no clue how they’ll handle it.
> 
> (note: i know someone down there right now and boy it seemed eerie when photos started popping up on instagram a few days ago)



I just came home yesterday and it was business as usual. Very sobering to return home and things escalate quickly.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## andyman8

If this closure lasts as long as most think it will, I think it’s likely the hotels at least will start to phase close.



UOAP said:


> "Effective immediately" makes no sense in that sentence. That's kind of funny.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## wareagle57

CastAStone said:


> Universal is closing this weekend too.



when?


----------



## Brianstl

wareagle57 said:


> when?


Same as WDW


----------



## DisneyGirlMI

rteetz said:


> I think we could see this eventually but you can't just force everyone into travel plans. We could very well see them start to phase close them. Disney Springs gives people a place to get supplies/food outside their hotel.


I agree. There’s a big difference between trying to empty 3 hotels at DL and trying to empty 20+ resorts at WDW. It’s going to take time. I expect them to announce resort closures over the next few days. And, a lot of current resort bookings will be canceled with the parks closed.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> View attachment 480558


Every press release begins the same way. Out of an abundance of caution...


----------



## ClapYourHands

Krandor said:


> The day isn't over.  I just got emails about a st. Patriick s event i was going to Saturday was cancelled along with the ECHL.  I'm sill expecting a WDW announcement by EOD.


Okay, we were both right. You called the closing announcement by EOD. I predicted @wareagle57 would be able to go to WDW this weekend.

Hopefully the predictions of our own Italy-like health crisis won’t come to pass. Sometimes being right doesn’t feel very good.


----------



## Moliphino

Well, canceled Pop for 3/21-29 and rebooked for 5/16-24. We'll see how that goes. When I look at my plans, all of my ADRs say to call to cancel.


----------



## Brianstl

TomServo27 said:


> Every press release begins the same way. Out of an abundance of caution...


Focus group tested talking points become stale and start sounding fake pretty quick.


----------



## midaroco

mshanson3121 said:


> No, it's not. For many reasons, that have been covered time and again. Swine flu worked much like seasonal flu - the cases were spread out over a long period of time (those numbers were spread out over 2 years), that didn't overwhelm the health care systems. Covid is causing a huge spike in cases, which are swamping and overwhelming health care systems. It has already killed over 4,000 in 2.5 months. Give it 2 years like swine flu, and that works out to 38000+ deaths. Furthermore, it is more aggressive than swine flu. 15% need hospitalization, 5% of those need life support. Both of those require hospitalization measured in weeks. Swine flu, unlike Covid, DIDN'T target older people any more than others. Swine Flu responded to antivirals that were already available on the market, and the pneumonia that followed, responded to antibiotics - neither of which are the case for Covid. I could go on. But the level of ignorance surrounding Covid will only continue to add to the danger.



You realize in the US alone this flu season, roughly 3,000 deaths a month have occurred - with the CDC projection being approximately 30,000 this flu season alone. Just in the United States. The CDC estimates that annually, the flu kills between 290,000 - 650,000 globally. These figures are much more devastating than the panic driven numbers of COVID-19.


----------



## Thecouch

now it show for restaurants that have to call to cancel reservation ?


----------



## freshmanjs

midaroco said:


> You realize in the US alone this flu season, roughly 3,000 deaths a month have occurred - with the CDC projection being approximately 30,000 this flu season alone. Just in the United States. The CDC estimates that annually, the flu kills between 290,000 - 650,000 globally. These figures are much more devastating than the panic driven numbers of COVID-19.




Sorry you’re wrong. There are places that had more deaths in one day from c-19 than they had during the entire flu season. It’s the intensity of illness in a short time that will be overwhelming. God forbid someone a heart attack when the icus are full. the hospital system is equipped to handle flu. Not this.


----------



## YesterDark

midaroco said:


> You realize in the US alone this flu season, roughly 3,000 deaths a month have occurred - with the CDC projection being approximately 30,000 this flu season alone. Just in the United States. The CDC estimates that annually, the flu kills between 290,000 - 650,000 globally. These figures are much more devastating than the panic driven numbers of COVID-19.



This virus is anywhere from 10 to 100 more deadly. And spreads more rapidly.


----------



## TomServo27

Just found out a quarantined person in my area had many visitors. The person seem to think it was ok because he never left the house. He also had a child staying with him that was going to school.


----------



## pineapplepalms

CaitWeeks said:


> swine flu had a larger death rate worldwide swine flu killed 12,000 just in the US and was WORSE because it didn’t solely target the elderly; meaning children were at a much larger risk. Yet, no school closures and no one cared. You can try and spin it how you want but stats do not lie. The Coronavirus is not anymore dangerous than the Swine flu was and has the SAME fatality rate for the first 6 months of the disease and we now know this started back in 2019. No one gave two craps about the Swine flu. But please continue to panic and cause hysteria that’s going to be great for our young working class, part-time employees, and low income. The FIRST to be impacted by the huge decline in our economy.



There are a lot of articles discussing this comparison. COVID-19 has a higher mortality rate than H1N1. In absolute numbers it doesn't make sense to compare the total number of deaths of swine flu with the beginning stages of COVID-19 in the US. From what I've read, the R0 is also higher than it was for swine flu which means it is spreading more quickly and easily.


----------



## tlmadden73

I wonder when people will reschedule for? When will this be over? May/June may be too soon. 

Crazy times. It is going to be a rough year or two (everywhere .. not just at Disney World)


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Just found out a quarantined person in my area had many visitors. The person seem to think it was ok because he never left the house. He also had a child staying with him that was going to school.


Let's stick to Disney please.


----------



## wareagle57

It’s bothering me that almost every news outlet is reporting that WDW will close on March 15. While that’s technically true, it implies they won’t be open March 15 which is not what was announced. I hope the confusion doesn’t cause Disney to update the dates of closure.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238271013789392896


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder when people will reschedule for? When will this be over? May/June may be too soon.
> 
> Crazy times. It is going to be a rough year or two (everywhere .. not just at Disney World)


I think people on this board for the most part will start rescheduling for May/June pretty quickly.  I think overall most people won’t reschedule at all. They will wait until they feel better about the economy before they do anything.


----------



## Moliphino

Thecouch said:


> now it show for restaurants that have to call to cancel reservation ?



That's what I'm seeing.

I'm hoping they make tickets with dates during the closure good for anytime. Right now it would cost me $100 to change.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

jerry557 said:


> If 100,000 people in Ohio already have the virus.....there is no slowing the spread. That means millions of Americans are *already* exposed. And within the next 2-4 weeks, the hospitals will blow up.
> 
> If that is a true number, then the spread has already happened.


The population of Ohio is 11 million.  100,000 does not mean everyone has it.  It can still be slowed.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Let's stick to Disney please.



And how about a ban on the ignorant comments saying this is all media frenzy and no big deal and how much worse every thing else is?


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> And how about a ban on the ignorant comments saying this is all media frenzy and no big deal and how much worse every thing else is?


How about we all try and work together and keep this thread on topic and informative.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> I think people on this board for the most part will start rescheduling for May/June pretty quickly.  I think overall most people won’t reschedule at all. They will wait until they feel better about the economy before they do anything.



This. I think many just won't reschedule, largely because their economics may not let them by the time this is done. Or because the timing doesn't work out (after all, there's a reason they chose these dates). Or, they're just not comfortable. 

I know myself personally, I don't think I would be comfortable booking anything before July/August. It's been 2.5 months and the situation, while definitely improving in Wuhan, is still ongoing. Another couple months here puts us to mid-May.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From the NYT at 8:58 pm tonight..

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/business/disneyland-coronavirus.amp.html?0p19G=7900


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> That's what I'm seeing.
> 
> I'm hoping they make tickets with dates during the closure good for anytime. Right now it would cost me $100 to change.



I can't imagine they won't do right by everyone directly affected by closure.


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I think people on this board for the most part will start rescheduling for May/June pretty quickly.  I think overall most people won’t reschedule at all. They will wait until they feel better about the economy before they do anything.


I have a trip planned in June (planned well before this mess) .. I feel even THAT is in jeopardy now for a variety of reasons .. either Disney will still be closed -- or will be "half" open and I won't want to go .. or my son's school (which will inevitably be cancelled) will have make up days that dig into that vacation. 

No need to worry about it now being 90 days away still .. but this is just crazy .. crazy.

I just cancelled a trip Texas (guys weekend) .. and I can't even get through to Expedia to cancel.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We are supposed to fly down for the weekend tomorrow. I’m seeing Parks closed at COB Sunday and I’ve also seen closed Saturday. Can someone please confirm?


You should cancel your flight.  Regardless of when it actually closes, the chaos has been getting exponentially worse every day.  You could get stuck and be unable to fly back home.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> You'll still be expecting in the morning



Nope.. I don't think I'll be expecting a statement in the morning.


----------



## jerry557

TomServo27 said:


> Just found out a quarantined person in my area had many visitors. The person seem to think it was ok because he never left the house. He also had a child staying with him that was going to school.



There is no way to enforce quarantine  for every single person who is ill. We don't have the resources for that. In fact they are already telling people who get sick to NOT go to the hospital or doctor unless it's an emergency in order to preserve the resources. 80% of those infected get only mild symptoms. Less than 10% need medical help. Not everyone needs to go to the hospital. Not to mention it may not even be coronavirus. The flu is still going around. The common cold is still going around. If everyone who gets a sore throat goes to the hospital and demands a test, we will have a BIG problem. Not just with overwhelmed hospitals, but you may be introducing a new virus to the mix.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238278465402671104


----------



## Krandor

ClapYourHands said:


> Okay, we were both right. You called the closing announcement by EOD. I predicted @wareagle57 would be able to go to WDW this weekend.
> 
> Hopefully the predictions of our own Italy-like health crisis won’t come to pass. Sometimes being right doesn’t feel very good.



Very true. 

I hate being right about this since I have an April reservation.  While rundisney hasn't made an announcement I'm really tempted to just go on and cancel but I'm still going to wait and see.  Wouldn't be shocked to see rundisney cancel or reschedule in the next few days.  I think it's inevitable at this point. Totally sucks even if I agree with the reasoning for doing it.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

midaroco said:


> You realize in the US alone this flu season, roughly 3,000 deaths a month have occurred - with the CDC projection being approximately 30,000 this flu season alone. Just in the United States. The CDC estimates that annually, the flu kills between 290,000 - 650,000 globally. These figures are much more devastating than the panic driven numbers of COVID-19.


So you’re right and the governments of every major country in the world are wrong?  I think you should take a step back and re-evaluate your opinion.


----------



## Krandor

Six flags here (GA) is still planning to be open this weekend however on facebook I just saw they removed a post they had up earlier today that "we'll be open this weekend and here's all the hygiene steps we are taking".  Now that disney and universal are closing, six flags, cedar fair, etc almost have to follow suit.  This whole thing sucks.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Farro said:


> I can't imagine they won't do right by everyone directly affected by closure.


At this point it’s very difficult to picture what the world is going to look like in 6 months.  Disney has phenomenal customer service and I fully believe that if they can they will try to make everyone whole.  With that said a lot of companies are going to go bankrupt.  I don’t think Disney will, but they may literally not be able to make everyone whole and survive.


----------



## MegaraWink

Am I crazy to drive down for a last big hurrah before the world ends? I've started packing...


----------



## The Jackal

fatmanatee said:


> The virus is already crippling hospitals in Italy. We’re on that track right now and it doesn’t seem like there’s enough enthusiasm to stop it. Some things are bigger than business and I hope Disney realizes that soon.


Is this from everyone running to the hospital with symptoms?  Right now the average age of people in the USA who have died from this virus is 80 years old. Yes 80. Most are from a nursing home.  If your 25 and get it do you have to run to the hospital, odds are no you don’t. Should you visit your 75 year old grandmother and grandfather, no you shouldn’t. Where was all this hype in 2009 when the swine(H1N1) flu was killing people left and right and our Govt. didn’t do anything till 1,000 people died. China has stated that new cases are way down.


----------



## Krandor

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> So you’re right and the governments of every major country in the world are wrong?  I think you should take a step back and re-evaluate your opinion.



That is what I've found frustrating about all this.  I'm as patriotic as they come and love the USA but I'm amazed how many people want to look at this from a US only view and blame the media, politicians, etc for things closing when if you look outside the US we are not alone in what we are doing.  We are not the only one doing this - in face we are one of the last.  It is hard to say the US media is responsible for Italy, SK, Kuwait and so forth.  I don't like a lot of the US media but they don't have that kind of power outside of the US.   We need to look at think beyond the US in something like this.


----------



## freshmanjs

The Jackal said:


> Is this from everyone running to the hospital with symptoms?  Right now the average age of people in the USA who have died from this virus is 80 years old. Yes 80. Most are from a nursing home.  If your 25 and get it do you have to run to the hospital, odds are no you don’t. Should you visit your 75 year old grandmother and grandfather, no you shouldn’t. Where was all this hype in 2009 when the swine(H1N1) flu was killing people left and right and our Govt. didn’t do anything till 1,000 people died. China has stated that new cases are way down.


Why do you think new cases are down in China?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Krandor said:


> Nope.. I don't think I'll be expecting a statement in the morning.


Lol, the post you are responding to did not age well...


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> That is what I've found frustrating about all this.  I'm as patriotic as they come and love the USA but I'm amazed how many people want to look at this from a US only view and blame the media, politicians, etc for things closing when if you look outside the US we are not alone in what we are doing.  We are not the only one doing this - in face we are one of the last.  It is hard to say the US media is responsible for Italy, SK, Kuwait and so forth.  I don't like a lot of the US media but they don't have that kind of power outside of the US.   We need to look at think beyond the US in something like this.



Hey, I don't think anyone except South Korea did a good job!  

My criticisms don't come from me being USA blind, believe me, I'm not. It's the world man. The world is nuts.


----------



## Krandor

The Jackal said:


> Is this from everyone running to the hospital with symptoms?  Right now the average age of people in the USA who have died from this virus is 80 years old. Yes 80. Most are from a nursing home.  If your 25 and get it do you have to run to the hospital, odds are no you don’t. Should you visit your 75 year old grandmother and grandfather, no you shouldn’t. Where was all this hype in 2009 when the swine(H1N1) flu was killing people left and right and our Govt. didn’t do anything till 1,000 people died. China has stated that new cases are way down.



No. Stats are about 15-20% of the people who get the virus NEED to be hospitalized. Then about 8% or so need ICU then about 1-2% die. That 15-20% number is the problem and no that isn't people panicking. Those are people who need to be admitted some few weeks. 

The problem with this thing is when it hits the lungs.  If it gets into the lungs you have a fight and that is where hospitalization and/or ICU are needed.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

MegaraWink said:


> Am I crazy to drive down for a last big hurrah before the world ends? I've started packing...


The president today made a comment along the lines that interstate travel could be shut down at some point.  I would not go anywhere out of your home state right now for fear of getting stuck personally.


----------



## Brianstl

The Jackal said:


> Is this from everyone running to the hospital with symptoms?  Right now the average age of people in the USA who have died from this virus is 80 years old. Yes 80. Most are from a nursing home.  If your 25 and get it do you have to run to the hospital, odds are no you don’t. Should you visit your 75 year old grandmother and grandfather, no you shouldn’t. Where was all this hype in 2009 when the swine(H1N1) flu was killing people left and right and our Govt. didn’t do anything till 1,000 people died. China has stated that new cases are way down.


No it’s not from people running to the hospital with the sniffles.  They have run out of ICU beds and ventilators.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Hey, I don't think anyone except South Korea did a good job!
> 
> My criticisms don't come from me being USA blind, believe me, I'm not. It's the world man. The world is nuts.



I'm not saying they did a great job.  Many didn't.  We need to learn from that and not just blame our media.   My point is we are not the only country that is closing stuff so if we are overreacting so is everybody else.


----------



## TomServo27

Remember the interview Iger and Chapek did together. I think they referred to the Coronavirus as a bump in the road.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The president today made a comment along the lines that interstate travel could be shut down at some point.  I would not go anywhere out of your home state right now for fear of getting stuck personally.


I should add that I think that a ban on interstate travel is clearly unconstitutional, but I have no idea what will happen.


----------



## freshmanjs

TomServo27 said:


> Remember the interview Iger and Chapek did together. I think they referred to the Coronavirus as a bump in the road.


Which it is. Point?


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> Remember the interview Iger and Chapek did together. I think they referred to the Coronavirus as a bump in the road.


At that point I don't think anyone believed what has happened would happen.


----------



## TomServo27

freshmanjs said:


> Which it is. Point?


I have no point. Just rambling.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

freshmanjs said:


> Which it is. Point?


It is a bump in the road in the same way that K-2 is a gentle rolling hill.


----------



## Krandor

TomServo27 said:


> Remember the interview Iger and Chapek did together. I think they referred to the Coronavirus as a bump in the road.



I used to think that before too.  I've learned and read and know better now.


----------



## Farro

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The president today made a comment along the lines that interstate travel could be shut down at some point.  I would not go anywhere out of your home state right now for fear of getting stuck personally.



oh my god...this is unreal. Or just really stupid.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> I'm not saying they did a great job.  Many didn't.  We need to learn from that and not just blame our media.   My point is we are not the only country that is closing stuff so if we are overreacting so is everybody else.


We were set up for a system where you just go to the doctor to get tested for something then he sends the sample to a lab and they take a few days to get the results.  That system was built with a capacity for only so many test being conducted a day.  When the system was stressed with something new it didn’t work.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> oh my god...this is unreal.



It is.  Can anybody here every think they would see the day where "no disney parks are open worldwide" would be a reality?


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> It is.  Can anybody here every think they would see the day where "no disney parks are open worldwide" would be a reality?



That's not what I was referring to.


----------



## freshmanjs

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> It is a bump in the road in the same way that K-2 is a gentle rolling hill.


Nah. It’s bad for now. Ultimately will be fine and a bump in the road.


----------



## MegaraWink

Farro said:


> oh my god...this is unreal. Or just really stupid.



Hey, I asked!


----------



## Remy is Up

TheMaxRebo said:


> Still so crazy / hard to to wrap my head around it
> 
> Just have to trust that people that are exerts in this /paid to make the advice they are given are doing the right thing (and going far enough) and that come April we are in a much more positive position
> 
> As much as it sucks (and it does) everything bring closed for 2 weeks is small price to pay in the grand scheme of things


This will be longer than 2 weeks. Peak for the us is still 4-6 weeks away and then expected to last 2-3 weeks. And the price this is going to cost will be a lot.more than people realize


----------



## Brianstl

freshmanjs said:


> Nah. It’s bad for now. Ultimately will be fine and a bump in the road.


Disney is going to have to find revenue somewhere to make the debt payments on the K2 sized mountain of debt Iger built.  Parks were always Disney safety net for all the risk they took.  That safety isn’t there now.


----------



## mshanson3121

freshmanjs said:


> Which it is. Point?



It's more of a pothole or major detour at this point. Definitely more than a minor bump in the road. They'll recover for sure, but this is still going to be a major hit for them, that is going to affect the parks for awhile.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ClapYourHands

Remy is Up said:


> This will be longer than 2 weeks. Peak for the us is still 4-6 weeks away and then expected to last 2-3 weeks. And the price this is going to cost will be a lot.more than people realize


My kids’ district sent out an email around 7pm closing schools for the next two weeks. Many other districts are doing the same. DH will work from home and the boys can largely look after themselves.  I don’t know what we will do if daycare closes because DH needs to WORK from home; he doesn’t have time to entertain a four-year-old. 

The economic impact is going to be brutal. DH and I were discussing it, and while we are going to feel the reverberations, we won’t be the first to take a direct hit.  Tonight DH’s comment was, “what about all those kids who counted on school for breakfast and lunch?” I can only imagine the panic of lower income parents with no job flexibility who now have to find childcare and more food money on less than a day’s notice.


----------



## Farro

ClapYourHands said:


> My kids’ district sent out an email around 7pm closing schools for the next two weeks. Many other districts are doing the same. DH will work from home and the boys can largely look after themselves.  I don’t know what we will do if daycare closes because DH needs to WORK from home; he doesn’t have time to entertain a four-year-old.
> 
> The economic impact is going to be brutal. DH and I were discussing it, and while we are going to feel the reverberations, we won’t be the first to take a direct hit.  *Tonight DH’s comment was, “what about all those kids who counted on school for breakfast and lunch?” I can only imagine the panic of lower income parents with no job flexibility who now have to find childcare and more food money on less than a day’s notice.*



That's why Chicago is doing everything they can to not close the public schools. I hope it works out okay. So many things can go wrong if the kids don't have school.


----------



## rteetz

Let's stick to Disney operational information, comments and concerns. I understand there is a lot of uncertainty at all levels for this whether its schools, work, etc. 

This is the Disney Rumors and News board. We are looking to stick to that here. I am sure other more appropriate places have discussions on other aspects.


----------



## Farro

Sorry! I'm getting my threads confused!


----------



## HelenParr

We‘re here now, scheduled to be here until Tuesday.  Staying at YC/BC.  Nothing from Disney at the hotel.  No phone message.  No notice under the door.  If I wasn’t watching social media and the Boards, I would not be aware.  Weird.


----------



## rteetz

HelenParr said:


> We‘re here now, scheduled to be here until Tuesday.  Staying at YC/BC.  Nothing from Disney at the hotel.  No phone message.  No notice under the door.  If I wasn’t watching social media and the Boards, I would not be aware.  Weird.


I've got to imagine they are printing signage and working on informational material as we speak. Things are constantly changing. Lots still to be announced/decided too.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I'm curious if "resorts will remain open" means that they will remain open until they get all of the current guests out, but not admit any new check-ins?  Or will they be operating as normal?  At least until further notice... I realize a revised announcement of resort closures could occur at any time.

If the former, is it really fair to announce that resorts will remain open (implying that you can still show up and stay there as scheduled) if that turn out to not be the case?


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> View attachment 480570



what would this mean for CM? Same volunteer skeleton crew they use for hurricane prep? Would be a nice way to make some money at double pay rather than Being out of work for weeks


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> what would this mean for CM? Same volunteer skeleton crew they use for hurricane prep? Would be a nice way to make some money at double pay rather than Being out of work for weeks


I am sure all of these details are being worked out.


----------



## wareagle57

MegaraWink said:


> Am I crazy to drive down for a last big hurrah before the world ends? I've started packing...



I plan to spend the next 3 days getting all my favorite rides in for the last time in the foreseeable future at all 6 parks. I already had DHS and USF/IOA planned. Heading to AK and MK now tomorrow to ride the mountains, Everest and FOP. Maybe Epcot since Spaceship Earth might be closed for good once the park reopens.


----------



## jkh36619

I am glad Disney is standing by it's workforce


----------



## fatmanatee




----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I've got to imagine they are printing signage and working on informational material as we speak. Things are constantly changing. Lots still to be announced/decided too.



Yeah I bet by morning there will be signs in resort lobbies/by bus stops/at park entrances and so forth.  Bet there are crews working overtime on making and deploying those so guests see them all in the morning.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I'm curious if "resorts will remain open" means that they will remain open until they get all of the current guests out, but not admit any new check-ins?  Or will they be operating as normal?  At least until further notice... I realize a revised announcement of resort closures could occur at any time.
> 
> If the former, is it really fair to announce that resorts will remain open (implying that you can still show up and stay there as scheduled) if that turn out to not be the case?


Me too, we are supposed to check in at Boardwalk on the 25th and vero the 29th.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Alice Sr. said:


> Me too, we are supposed to check in at Boardwalk on the 25th and vero the 29th.


We're supposed to check-in on Sunday.  I'm envisioning getting there and being turned away even though the resorts are "open."


----------



## Becky Mouse

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I'm curious if "resorts will remain open" means that they will remain open until they get all of the current guests out, but not admit any new check-ins?  Or will they be operating as normal?  At least until further notice... I realize a revised announcement of resort closures could occur at any time.
> 
> If the former, is it really fair to announce that resorts will remain open (implying that you can still show up and stay there as scheduled) if that turn out to not be the case?




I'm assuming that means they will stay open, just like most other hotels. It's the theme parks that put the large numbers of people all close together and touching the same surfaces. People don't really do that at the hotels except, perhaps, at restaurants, but I don't think people are any more at risk at a Disney restaurant than any other.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Becky Mouse said:


> I'm assuming that means they will stay open, just like most other hotels. It's the theme parks that put the large numbers of people all close together and touching the same surfaces. People don't really do that at the hotels except, perhaps, at restaurants, but I don't think people are any more at risk at a Disney restaurant than any other.


Here's hoping that remains true and the resorts maintain at least semi-normal operations.  We're obviously very disappointed that the parks are closed, but feel that we can salvage the trip if we can at least have a resort-only stay and not be turned away.


----------



## Becky Mouse

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I should add that I think that a ban on interstate travel is clearly unconstitutional, but I have no idea what will happen.



It is not unconstitutional!

"Under section 361 of the Public Health Service Act (42 U.S. Code § 264), the U.S. Secretary of Health and Human Services is authorized to take measures to prevent the entry and spread of communicable diseases from foreign countries into the United States and between states.

"The authority for carrying out these functions on a daily basis has been delegated to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)."


----------



## crvetter

I assume Disney hasn't released much info yet on what they plan on doing about the AP holders yet either or Date Based Tickets. I know at the Asia resorts they extended APs for the length of the closure and Date Based Tickets were converted to Flexible Date tickets. I wonder what they plan on doing at DLR and WDW where the AP bases are fairly large. Has there been any news on this front?


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> I assume Disney hasn't released much info yet on what they plan on doing about the AP holders yet either or Date Based Tickets. I know at the Asia resorts they extended APs for the length of the closure and Date Based Tickets were converted to Flexible Date tickets. I wonder what they plan on doing at DLR and WDW where the AP bases are fairly large. Has there been any news on this front?


Not yet.


----------



## mattpeto

I believe this is the best case scenario: 

Summer heat air kicks the virus to the curb (or at least controls to a manageable spread)  and somehow the economy doesn’t take the hit where millions of people are suddenly unemployed.

Weather the storm for a bit and have a vaccine by next spring.

It’s hard to think Disney World and most theme parks will be open without that scenario.


----------



## wareagle57

mattpeto said:


> I believe this is the best case scenario:
> 
> Summer heat air kicks the virus to the curb (or at least controls to a manageable spread)  and somehow the economy doesn’t take the hit where millions of people are suddenly unemployed.
> 
> Weather the storm for a bit and have a vaccine by next spring.
> 
> It’s hard to think Disney World and most theme parks will be open without that scenario.



You think theme parks won’t open until there is a vaccine over a year away?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tink_83

wareagle57 said:


> You think theme parks won’t open until there is a vaccine over a year away?



Lol and I thought I was pessimistic thinking we were not going to be back at normal again until summer! A whole year, yikes!!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


>


Doesn't help _me _-- those 16 extra days are in a blockout period for my FL pass.


----------



## jbehr12

rteetz said:


> View attachment 480589



They are very explicit that this is only until March 31st. My trip is for April 1st so let’s see how this works out.


----------



## Resident of Jinsy

Will maintenance and construction still be happening while the parks are closed?


----------



## RufusCat

The Jackal said:


> Let’s face the real facts. WDW is a global destination. People from all over the world have been bringing with them to WDW illnesses for decades. Almost every trip, someone in my party gets some kind of illness from there. COVID 19 is very easily transferred and people have different severity of symptoms  when infected.   Should they shut down, I personally don’t think they should. Business for them will slow down.  Everything in life is deadly. Driving in a car is deadly, walking down a road is deadly with impaired and distracted drivers. Should you stop getting the mail out of the mailbox because someone gets hit and killed by a distracted driver?  It happens more than you think.


What a stupid, dangerous argument. It's careless people like you that will willingly spread this disease and get people killed.


----------



## DisneyFan2013

My trip was planned for March 23rd, but I had already decided not to attend. I know it sucks for everyone, but I think closing is the right thing to do. So many people were determined to still go to Disney no matter what, and I understand why, but that can’t happen right now. We’ll just have to be disappointed and start dreaming about an AMAZING trip in the future!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Becky Mouse said:


> It is not unconstitutional!
> 
> "Under section 361 of the Public Health Service Act (42 U.S. Code § 264), the U.S. Secretary of Health and Human Services is authorized to take measures to prevent the entry and spread of communicable diseases from foreign countries into the United States and between states.
> 
> "The authority for carrying out these functions on a daily basis has been delegated to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)."


The Public Health Service Act does not trump the constitution.  The Supreme Court has held that there is a constitutional right to travel between states.  Saenz v. Roe 526 U.S. 489 (1999).  The point is arguable I guess though.


----------



## JaxDad

First, regarding the WDW closing, let me say that I feel so very sorry for the Disney employees and those in the tourist support industries of Orlando. I hope they can all get through this with a minimum of personal hardship.

Now, selfishly, I am wondering how certain tickets will be handled. My son and his girlfriend have 4-day passes that go through the end of June. Does anyone know if that period would be extended the duration of the closing, or is this essentially a force majeure with no obligation to remedy?


----------



## Remy is Up

jbehr12 said:


> They are very explicit that this is only until March 31st. My trip is for April 1st so let’s see how this works out.


And the dates can change between now and then. Considering this womt even peak here till.mid to late april I'd be surprised if anything is back to normal before the end of may


----------



## mshanson3121

JaxDad said:


> First, regarding the WDW closing, let me say that I feel so very sorry for the Disney employees and those in the tourist support industries of Orlando. I hope they can all get through this with a minimum of personal hardship.
> 
> Now, selfishly, I am wondering how certain tickets will be handled. My son and his girlfriend have 4-day passes that go through the end of June. Does anyone know if that period would be extended the duration of the closing, or is this essentially a force majeure with no obligation to remedy?



If you scroll up there is a screen shot of Disney's policy on this


----------



## JaxDad

mshanson3121 said:


> If you scroll up there is a screen shot of Disney's policy on this


Thanks!


----------



## Hopfather28

The real reason NCAA, MLB, NBA, NHL, MLS, Disney, Universal etc NEED to close is because people aren't smart enough to practice social distancing on their own accord. While I think some of this is an overreaction if we lived in a world where people didn't need others to make decisions for them, I also understand that if the park was open or large gatherings allowed, people of all ages and health statuses would keep attending events.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

I wonder if a thread title is appropriate indicating that Disney Parks worldwide are now closed?  You have to scroll halfway through this thread to find that information.

Edit:  Oh I see the first post was updated.  Thanks!


----------



## mshanson3121

Hopfather28 said:


> The real reason NCAA, MLB, NBA, NHL, MLS, Disney, Universal etc NEED to close is because people aren't smart enough to practice social distancing on their own accord. While I think some of this is an overreaction if we lived in a world where people didn't need others to make decisions for them, I also understand that if the park was open or large gatherings allowed, people of all ages and health statuses would keep attending events.



You CAN'T practice social distancing at these places. The seats are inches apart. You can't have lines with hundreds or thousands of people, with everyone spaced 6' apart. Hence why they need to be closed.  Along with the whole spreading of the germs.


----------



## tlmadden73

Hopfather28 said:


> The real reason NCAA, MLB, NBA, NHL, MLS, Disney, Universal etc NEED to close is because people aren't smart enough to practice social distancing on their own accord. While I think some of this is an overreaction if we lived in a world where people didn't need others to make decisions for them, I also understand that if the park was open or large gatherings allowed, people of all ages and health statuses would keep attending events.


The other reason is that this is not about the virus anymore but the "perception" of how you are handling the virus. Disney pretty much was forced to close by simply public perception and public pressure.   A lot of events are being cancelled because they don't want to be THAT one that doesn't do look like they are doing something. Basically we are shutting down our economy and country for 2-3 weeks. I fully expect most public schools in most states to be close by the end of the day .. this is quickly becoming a downward spiral. 

I just find our (the world's) response to this just odd and concerning. The economic destruction will vastly destroy more lives than the virus itself kills.   I don't remember the world coming to a standstill for a month or two for H1N1.


----------



## sw33t_angel

Anyone hear about any wiggle room with the policy on tickets being refundable? We don’t have plans to return by 12/15/2020 and honestly don’t know when we will be back. I can’t be out of almost $800 for tickets that I don’t see using in the foreseeable future. Seems unfair to just hold that balance indefinitely.


----------



## mshanson3121

sw33t_angel said:


> Anyone hear about any wiggle room with the policy on tickets being refundable? We don’t have plans to return by 12/15/2020 and honestly don’t know when we will be back. I can’t be out of almost $800 for tickets that I don’t see using in the foreseeable future. Seems unfair to just hold that balance indefinitely.



Under normal circumstances I would say I think Disney might work with you. In this situation, I don't think they will. They stand to lose too much money. But, really all you can do is call and ask.


----------



## kymom99

ClapYourHands said:


> My kids’ district sent out an email around 7pm closing schools for the next two weeks. Many other districts are doing the same. DH will work from home and the boys can largely look after themselves.  I don’t know what we will do if daycare closes because DH needs to WORK from home; he doesn’t have time to entertain a four-year-old.
> 
> The economic impact is going to be brutal. DH and I were discussing it, and while we are going to feel the reverberations, we won’t be the first to take a direct hit.  Tonight DH’s comment was, “what about all those kids who counted on school for breakfast and lunch?” I can only imagine the panic of lower income parents with no job flexibility who now have to find childcare and more food money on less than a day’s notice.


Our district is making meals that families can pick up


----------



## YesterDark

Glad I cancelled when I did. As soon as I knew the President was going on TV the other night, I straight up cancelled everything.


----------



## CastAStone

sw33t_angel said:


> Anyone hear about any wiggle room with the policy on tickets being refundable? We don’t have plans to return by 12/15/2020 and honestly don’t know when we will be back. I can’t be out of almost $800 for tickets that I don’t see using in the foreseeable future. Seems unfair to just hold that balance indefinitely.


I’d call. Maybe wait a few days, but call. They’ve been known to make occasional exceptions in extreme circumstances.


----------



## DisneyFan2013

CastAStone said:


> I’d call. Maybe wait a few days, but call. They’ve been known to make occasional exceptions in extreme circumstances.


What case could they make for not refunding people for date based park passes? My park hopper pass is specifically for a date range that occurs during the closing.


----------



## PinkiexLi

Does anyone know if you can use the value of your unused WDW ticket for a Disneyland ticket?  I don't see another trip to Florida in the near future and I live in CA.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238319036133326852



@rteetz I just want to say thanks Ryan for keeping us all updated!


----------



## huskies90

tlmadden73 said:


> The other reason is that this is not about the virus anymore but the "perception" of how you are handling the virus. Disney pretty much was forced to close by simply public perception and public pressure.   A lot of events are being cancelled because they don't want to be THAT one that doesn't do look like they are doing something. Basically we are shutting down our economy and country for 2-3 weeks. I fully expect most public schools in most states to be close by the end of the day .. this is quickly becoming a downward spiral.
> 
> I just find our (the world's) response to this just odd and concerning. The economic destruction will vastly destroy more lives than the virus itself kills.   I don't remember the world coming to a standstill for a month or two for H1N1.


You are 100% correct. I don't think people have thought this all the way through. It is nearly impossible to not spread the virus even with all this closure. It will slow down the spread but people will still be getting it and when people see that people are still getting it, everything will remain closed even if it is months down the road. You can say it is just Disney or just sports or whatever but the travel and entertainment sector is a huge part of our economy and everything ties to that - financial institutions, insurance, etc. So many businesses are going to close. So much unemployment is coming.  Nobody is looking that far ahead and if we wait until the virus goes away, it will be months and the economy and people's lives will be destroyed.

Closing everything is the right thing to do right now because there is so much unknown.  My hope is that it is temporary and in the next 2 weeks, we have more knowledge about what is going on to better script out a way to deal with it other than just close everything.  It seems like most people who have been affected seriously have underlying health conditions or are old and/or in nursing homes others who are younger/healthier have had mild symptoms.  That has to be better understood and maybe the plan can be to better protect those at risk.


----------



## sw33t_angel

DisneyFan2013 said:


> What case could they make for not refunding people for date based park passes? My park hopper pass is specifically for a date range that occurs during the closing.



I’m in the same boat- I bought multi day park tickets only good for the dates I am there and honestly won’t be back for several years- I appreciate them closing for the well-being of the public and CMs and I was already considering canceling- but didn’t want to lose my tickets value so I was holding off to see if they would announce anything. 

I would think if you couldn’t schedule by the end of the 2020 they should offer a refund. My tickets are no different than special ticketed events- why refund some and not others?


----------



## CastAStone

PinkiexLi said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the value of your unused WDW ticket for a Disneyland ticket?  I don't see another trip to Florida in the near future and I live in CA.


You cannot. Sorry.


----------



## CastAStone

DisneyFan2013 said:


> What case could they make for not refunding people for date based park passes? My park hopper pass is specifically for a date range that occurs during the closing.


I don’t know. If you do call and ask let us know what happens.


----------



## ellbellthomps

I have a trip booked for memorial day, and I'm really hoping it settles by then.


----------



## osufeth24

Wonder if it's even worth booking a dinner res at disney springs next week.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Just throwing this idea out there. For those who are still planning a resort only stay, perhaps seeing if you can switch to Hilton Head might be a good alternative?


----------



## tlmadden73

My hope is these cancellations CALM us from this hysteria, make us "feel" safer and then help us get back to our normal lives at the end of March. (Because let's face it -- these cancellations aren't going to STOP the spread, just slow it .. people are still meeting in small groups at churches, schools, homes, restaurants). 

But the ripple effect on jobs and businesses from just these 2-3 weeks will be devastating for a long, long time.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> My hope is these cancellations CALM us from this hysteria, make us "feel" safer and then help us get back to our normal lives at the end of March. (Because let's face it -- these cancellations aren't going to STOP the spread, just slow it .. people are still meeting in small groups at churches, schools, homes, restaurants).
> 
> But the ripple effect on jobs and businesses from just these 2-3 weeks will be devastating for a long, long time.



Someone stated the rate of restaurant closures (due to no customers) in Seattle, it's sad.

Honestly, I still see everyone FREAKING OUT if Disney re-opens at end of March if there are still cases being reported. 

Does the common person realize this disease won't ever be eradicated? It will now turn into a cold/flu type virus that ebbs and flows every year.
Perhaps, later down the line,  the news can stop telling us every time someone is diagnosed with the virus.


----------



## atkinstogram

huskies90 said:


> You are 100% correct. I don't think people have thought this all the way through. It is nearly impossible to not spread the virus even with all this closure. It will slow down the spread but people will still be getting it..



These measures aren't to stop the spread of the virus.  That's going to happen no matter what.  This is to try and flatten out the curve and spread out the time period over which people will be overwhelming the hospitals.


----------



## DeniseJH

Farro said:


> Does the common person realize this disease won't ever be eradicated? It will now turn into a cold/flu type virus that ebbs and flows every year.
> Perhaps, later down the line,  the news can stop telling us every time someone is diagnosed with the virus.



Hopefully there will be a vaccine in 12 - 18 months.


----------



## Brianstl

This isn’t some unfounded hysteria.  Italy is the real world example of what can happen if you don’t take drastic action before it is too late.


----------



## Farro

DeniseJH said:


> Hopefully there will be a vaccine in 12 - 18 months.



Disney, or any business, can't wait 12 - 18 months to reopen. And then you'll have the people who won't get the vaccine. And people who will still get it with the vaccine. Yes it will be more spread out, slowed down, but it will still be there.


----------



## tarak

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The Public Health Service Act does not trump the constitution.  The Supreme Court has held that there is a constitutional right to travel between states.  Saenz v. Roe 526 U.S. 489 (1999).  The point is arguable I guess though.



I think it's arguable.  Constitutional rights are not without limits.  Any legislation that infringed the right to travel would presumably subject to the strict scrutiny test, which requires a showing that the restrictions are narrowly tailored to serve a compelling state interest.


----------



## Brianstl

The Supreme Court has been pretty willing to give the government extra powers at times of national emergency in the past.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238271013789392896


I think that is a funny post because two post earlier you told someone to "Let's stick to Disney Please"


----------



## rteetz

Tandy said:


> I think that is a funny post because two post earlier you told someone to "Let's stick to Disney Please"


Trying to keep this thread informative and helpful. Posts like this don’t do that.


----------



## MassJester

Brianstl said:


> The Supreme Court has been pretty willing to give the government extra powers at times of national emergency in the past.



It sure has. Since Jacobson v. Massachusetts in 1905


----------



## Tandy

I understand I just thought the context was funny given the response before


----------



## Disneymom1126

tlmadden73 said:


> The other reason is that this is not about the virus anymore but the "perception" of how you are handling the virus. Disney pretty much was forced to close by simply public perception and public pressure.   A lot of events are being cancelled because they don't want to be THAT one that doesn't do look like they are doing something. Basically we are shutting down our economy and country for 2-3 weeks. I fully expect most public schools in most states to be close by the end of the day .. this is quickly becoming a downward spiral.
> 
> I just find our (the world's) response to this just odd and concerning. The economic destruction will vastly destroy more lives than the virus itself kills.   I don't remember the world coming to a standstill for a month or two for H1N1.



I think you can look to Italy (who had a delayed response like the U.S. has compared to other countries) to see why places are taking drastic measures. The goal isn't to stop the spread, it is to slow the spread, to avoid the decisions that Italy is making now (old person, you don't get a ventilator, single mom of 3, you get a ventilator, etc.). There are a number of useful graphics out there, but essentially, if there is a peak (lots of cases at the same time, which is what happened in Italy) then the health care system will get overwhelmed. At that point, it is not just people with COVID19 who are struggling to get care, but also people who have heart attacks, strokes, cancer patients, people with seizure disorders, people who fall down and break an arm, etc. Slowing the spread will allow for the health care system to keep pace with the demand. Places like Disney have a huge role to play in slowing the spread because people come there from everywhere, stay for a few days/weeks and then leave taking their germs back with them...

H1N1 was not as easily spread as COVID19 as proven to be. There are ways to safeguard the economy as well, but I won't get into that here because it is political and this is a Disney board.


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> My hope is these cancellations CALM us from this hysteria, make us "feel" safer and then help us get back to our normal lives at the end of March. (Because let's face it -- these cancellations aren't going to STOP the spread, just slow it .. people are still meeting in small groups at churches, schools, homes, restaurants).
> 
> But the ripple effect on jobs and businesses from just these 2-3 weeks will be devastating for a long, long time.



Yes this!


----------



## huskies90

atkinstogram said:


> These measures aren't to stop the spread of the virus.  That's going to happen no matter what.  This is to try and flatten out the curve and spread out the time period over which people will be overwhelming the hospitals.


I understand and even wrote that. And I said it is the right thing to do right now until we know more and can devise a better plan. As you said, even with a flatter curve, people will still be contracting the virus. My point was that hysteria will continue until we are more educated in what a flatter curve means to every day life.  And with the hysteria/social media pressure, things will remain closed.  Right now, every time someone hears about a new case anywhere in the country, their heart skips a beat.  If there is one in their state, they start to freak and if there is one in the same town or county...it is panic,  That can't be the case long term or we will be dealing with bigger problems in this county.  Will the hospitals be overwhelmed due to the virus or fall apart under a collapsing economy. At some point, we are gonna have to pick our poison.


----------



## rteetz

Once again let’s stick to operational concerns of the theme parks. This is not a discussion avenue for the ins and outs of the virus or governmental aspects.


----------



## rteetz

If still in the area and looking for something to do



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238461932925042692


----------



## Firebird060

Hmm I wonder how this will effect Swan and Dolphin even though they arent owned by Disney they do have that special relationship with them way more then the other "partner hotels" I mean they even advertise as "Walt Disney World  Swan and Dolphin"  I wonder how they will handle the pressure to be more willing to move reservations and such


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> If still in the area and looking for something to do
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238461932925042692


Fun Spot will be rolling in money these next two weeks


----------



## mattpeto

wareagle57 said:


> You think theme parks won’t open until there is a vaccine over a year away?





Tink_83 said:


> Lol and I thought I was pessimistic thinking we were not going to be back at normal again until summer! A whole year, yikes!!!



Based on the China's Coronvirus cases slowing down, it gives me some hope that it's possible the parks could open again in the summer this year.


----------



## Tandy

mattpeto said:


> Based on the China's Coronvirus cases slowing down, it gives me some hope that it's possible the parks could open again in the summer this year.


They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.



I Ihear a lot of people say this but if these closings accross the world are overreaction and just hyteria why are the scientists and world health organizations out there saying that?


----------



## Searc

JaxDad said:


> First, regarding the WDW closing, let me say that I feel so very sorry for the Disney employees and those in the tourist support industries of Orlando. I hope they can all get through this with a minimum of personal hardship.
> 
> Now, selfishly, I am wondering how certain tickets will be handled. My son and his girlfriend have 4-day passes that go through the end of June. Does anyone know if that period would be extended the duration of the closing, or is this essentially a force majeure with no obligation to remedy?


From what I understand, any tickets with a start date any time during the closure dates will automatically become an anytime ticket through the end of the year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tandy said:


> They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.




They will try to open 4/1, but there is no guarantee. I know they want to, as that will be the busiest month for them until October probably.


----------



## MaC410

Krandor said:


> I Ihear a lot of people say this but if these closings accross the world are overreaction and just hyteria why are the scientists and world health organizations out there saying that?



I don't necessarily think he was saying it's an overreaction. It's just these actions of closing everything won't make this problem go away. It will hopefully slow it and everything will reopen as this virus basically just becomes a common thing that we have to look out for and then eventually get our yearly vaccines for.


----------



## Figvention

Brianstl said:


> This isn’t some unfounded hysteria.  Italy is the real world example of what can happen if you don’t take drastic action before it is too late.



While I agree with safety measures taken, we have to stop using Italy as a measuring stick. It is not, nor has it ever been a first world country. It’s far behind the times in terms of technology and medicine.

South Korea is a better juxtaposition.


----------



## Tandy

Krandor said:


> I Ihear a lot of people say this but if these closings accross the world are overreaction and just hyteria why are the scientists and world health organizations out there saying that?


I did not say closings were an overreaction. I said I believe that them closing was due to pressure. It will calm people down and say "see Disney is doing something too". There was so much talk, even on these boards about them not doing anything that there was no way they could save face.


----------



## Searc

tlmadden73 said:


> My hope is these cancellations CALM us from this hysteria, make us "feel" safer and then help us get back to our normal lives at the end of March. (Because let's face it -- these cancellations aren't going to STOP the spread, just slow it .. people are still meeting in small groups at churches, schools, homes, restaurants).
> 
> But the ripple effect on jobs and businesses from just these 2-3 weeks will be devastating for a long, long time.


All of the closures and cancellations are making me much more unsettled than I was only a few days ago.


----------



## mshanson3121

Tandy said:


> They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.



I wouldn't be too sure. Asia parks are still closed. As cases continue to rise, government mandates will become stricter. It will eventually no longer be Disney's choice.


----------



## Moliphino

Searc said:


> From what I understand, any tickets with a start date any time during the closure dates will automatically become an anytime ticket through the end of the year.



Fingers crossed they make that change in the system soon. My tickets still show up as "Valid: Sat, Mar 21, 2020 – Thu, Apr 2, 2020" and our fastpass day for the rescheduled trip is coming up on Tuesday.

All my existing fastpasses are still there, too, and it's bumming me out. I can't bring myself to cancel them even though I know I can't use them. Canceling MFSR, FOP, MMRR, and Slinky just seems so wrong.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> All of the closures and cancellations are making me much more unsettled than I was only a few days ago.




Same. When Disney closed my switch flipped.


----------



## Remy is Up

Tandy said:


> They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.


I disagree. Anyone thinking this will all be over in 2-3 weeks is shortsighted and kidding themselves. The whole cycle can take months. UK head of med is saying they wont even peak until June on cases and the peak period is 4 weeks. US med experts are saying we will peak in 4-6 weeks, most likely the latter, and the peak lasts 3-4 weeks. This isnt going to be a short term thing as some hope it will be. I think the parks do open again but likely not until sometime in May. The restrictions and numbers of cases will multiply exponentially over the next 6 weeks and only get worse. They arent going to reopen when things are actually worse than they are now. And this is going to have a devestating effect on people, jobs, families, peoples savings, homes, etc. This is one of those triggers that will set off an instant recession as the economy tries to rebound after the peaks pass.


----------



## Searc

Moliphino said:


> Fingers crossed they make that change in the system soon. My tickets still show up as "Valid: Sat, Mar 21, 2020 – Thu, Apr 2, 2020" and our fastpass day for the rescheduled trip is coming up on Tuesday.
> 
> All my existing fastpasses are still there, too, and it's bumming me out. I can't bring myself to cancel them even though I know I can't use them. Canceling MFSR, FOP, MMRR, and Slinky just seems so wrong.


I'm sure IT is slammed right now, trying to make changes on the back end in order for CS to make changes on the front end. Hopefully, they'll get to it soon.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238460304851337219


----------



## Farro

So on another  site, someone who posts a lot said possibly closed until Memorial Day??? I know it's just pure conjecture, but wow...


----------



## Searc

Farro said:


> So on another  site, someone who posts a lot said possibly closed until Memorial Day??? I know it's just pure conjecture, but wow...


Until the end of May? No way.


----------



## Farro

Searc said:


> Until the end of May? No way.



Nothing would surprise me at this point.


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> So on another  site, someone who posts a lot said possibly closed until Memorial Day??? I know it's just pure conjecture, but wow...



Could end up getting there, but I'm willing to bet they'll add 2 weeks at a time


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> I did not say closings were an overreaction. I said I believe that them closing was due to pressure. It will calm people down and say "see Disney is doing something too". There was so much talk, even on these boards about them not doing anything that there was no way they could save face.



They are closig them because that is reccomenddaation of the WHO and CDC for no large scale gatherings which s what these plalces are by definition.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Nothing would surprise me at this point.



Same. I'm half convinced I'll have to reschedule again, but I'm still going full tilt with planning just because I need some hope and something to look forward to.


----------



## Coffee66

Searc said:


> Until the end of May? No way.


Can you think about the impact on Disney stock . today it's at $99.78 . yes it's down by a 1/3 but that would. Send. The stock down another .....


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Could end up getting there, but I'm willing to bet they'll add 2 weeks at a time



What is the endgame? What's the number of cases everyone is looking for to reopen businesses I wonder, when we start to downtrend? What magic bullet makes everyone comfortable? Can't be zero because it will never be zero.


----------



## Searc

Farro said:


> Nothing would surprise me at this point.


If that becomes reality (which after yesterday, nothing would really shock me), I envision hotels shut down and maybe one or two parks. This is a MASSIVE financial hit on Disney, however long it goes on...possibly into the trillions of dollars.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> What is the endgame? What's the number of cases everyone is looking for to reopen businesses I wonder, when we start to downtrend? What magic bullet makes everyone comfortable? Can't be zero because it will never be zero.



They may open earlier but the point people are looking for is what is called the "inflection point" on the graph and it looks like china and SK may be there.


----------



## Farro

Searc said:


> If that becomes reality (which after yesterday, nothing would really shock me), I envision hotels shut down and maybe one or two parks. This is a MASSIVE financial hit on Disney, however long it goes on...possibly into the trillions of dollars.



Oh for sure. Even Disney isn't too big to fail.


----------



## Krandor

and just announced that the Masters is postponing and that was scheduled for after Disney is currently scheduled to reopen which does make me think Apriil 1 reopen is unlikely.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

If the closings go on for months, is there a possibility that Disney may not recover financially ? Could certain parks close indefinitely? Could some resorts shut down completely? Or all ??


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> They may open earlier but the point people are looking for is what is called the "inflection point" on the graph and it looks like china and SK may be there.



I hope that you are right. But my fear is that people will still hear "one new case of virus reported 17 counties away, on another planet" and want everything to stay closed. (yes, I'm using hyperbole  )


----------



## osufeth24

Searc said:


> If that becomes reality (which after yesterday, nothing would really shock me), I envision hotels shut down and maybe one or two parks. This is a MASSIVE financial hit on Disney, however long it goes on...possibly into the trillions of dollars.



Most likely when we're past the peak.  When we start having more recoveries than new cases like SK just announced they have


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm thinking one reason for doing this 2 weeks at a time is just to attempt to limit the number of calls they are dealing with at any one time. If they were to announce a 4-week closure at the outset, that's at least double the number of people who would be calling to make arrangements for their vacations. I'm sure more than just those who are immediately affected are calling, but for example, we're just waiting at this point since our trip isn't until April 25. Nothing to do until they officially close for that week.


----------



## Tandy

mi*vida*loca said:


> If the closings go on for months, is there a possibility that Disney may not recover financially ? Could certain parks close indefinitely? Could some resorts shut down completely? Or all ??


This is why I dont think it will happen. Again this is a voluntary measure they are doing now.. There is no way they will voluntarily go bankrupt.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I hope that you are right. But my fear is that people will still hear "one new case of virus reported 17 counties away, on another planet" and want everything to stay closed. (yes, I'm using hyperbole  )



And if that happens that is when I think you'll see things like CDC speaking out saying they approve of things starting back up, etc. Right now the experts seem to agree with the measures and if it gets to the point where they don't then I do think they'll speak up, issue new guidelines, etc. 

Disney, et al are not making these decsions without talking to places ilke the CDC.


----------



## Mattimation

mi*vida*loca said:


> If the closings go on for months, is there a possibility that Disney may not recover financially ? Could certain parks close indefinitely? Could some resorts shut down completely? Or all ??



I'd imagine Disney would try selling off some of their subsidiaries before shuttering parks or hotels. They own SO many things we don't even talk about, I'm sure there's plenty of fat they could cut. Even if they have to sell off some of the studios like Blue Sky Animation, Searchlight Pictures, or even bigger ones like Pixar or Marvel, I have to think closing Parks or Hotels would be a last resort for them.


----------



## mshanson3121

In all seriousness - how DO we think this will affect pricing moving forward? Are we going to see rate cuts, drastic discounting etc... Or are they going to jack prices?

To my mind, I think jacking prices would be the wrong move, given that the entire national/global economy is going to be tanking for awhile. People just aren't going to have the disposable income that they did even a few months ago. Or today even.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> In all seriousness - how DO we think this will affect pricing moving forward? Are we going to see rate cuts, drastic discounting etc... Or are they going to jack prices?
> 
> To my mind, I think jacking prices would be the wrong move, given that the entire national/global economy is going to be tanking for awhile. People just aren't going to have the disposable income that they did even a few months ago. Or today even.



Everyone is being serious. I think we will see service cuts to entertainment, projects that weren't started, the 50th celebrations, etc.

Who knows what will happen with airlines. New fees and increased pricing after 9/11 never went away, even after it stabilized and more people than ever were flying.


----------



## Krandor

Mattimation said:


> I'd imagine Disney would try selling off some of their subsidiaries before shuttering parks or hotels. They own SO many things we don't even talk about, I'm sure there's plenty of fat they could cut. Even if they have to sell of some of the studios like Blue Sky Animation, Searchlight Pictures, or even bigger ones like Pixar or Marvel, I have to think shuttering Parks, Resorts, or Hotels would be a last resort for them.



I also think that when this is all over that there is a good chance the government tries to provide some relief to places affected. It likely won't come close to their loses but I expect there will be some help. 

I think your smaller companies are the ones in much more danger.  The small mom and pop restaaurant on i-drive or the smaller tourist attraction like the helicopter tours.  Some of those may close and never come back.


----------



## Tandy

Farro said:


> Everyone is being serious. I think we will see service cuts to entertainment, projects that weren't started, the 50th celebrations, etc.


This will most likely follow suit as the gas crisis and then 9/11 - things will be put off (i.e. Art of Animation) for a few years.. BUT with the 50th coming up you never know they may plow through


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> In all seriousness - how DO we think this will affect pricing moving forward? Are we going to see rate cuts, drastic discounting etc... Or are they going to jack prices?
> 
> To my mind, I think jacking prices would be the wrong move, given that the entire national/global economy is going to be tanking for awhile. People just aren't going to have the disposable income that they did even a few months ago. Or today even.



I think short term they may need to offer discounts or perks like free dining to get people to start coming back after this is all over.  I think that is very possible.  I could see incentives to get people to resorts and parks but then higher prices inside the parks and resorts after you get there.


----------



## Remy is Up

Searc said:


> Until the end of May? No way.


Abslutely likely based on the situation. This is only going to get worse over the next 60 days.


----------



## walt17

I could see Disney hastening their work timeline - try to complete projects underway while the park is closed even if workers have to be in masks at all times. Probably will cancel planned but not started construction but try to finish projects well underway


----------



## Remy is Up

walt17 said:


> I could see Disney hastening their work timeline - try to complete projects underway while the park is closed even if workers have to be in masks at all times. Probably will cancel planned but not started construction but try to finish projects well underway


I agree with this. Since there are no crowds, the reality is, and they know the trend of this virus, they have about 2 months to do whatever they can as far as projects and maintenence goes.


----------



## MaC410

Remy is Up said:


> Abslutely likely based on the situation. This is only going to get worse over the next 60 days.



Get worse in what way? Sure the number of known cases will go up but if we actually start mass testing people the overall statistics could become much better and ease people's worries.


----------



## Groovedancer

Any word yet on the status of the Run Disney Star Wars marathon scheduled for April 16-20?


----------



## rteetz

Groovedancer said:


> Any word yet on the status of the Run Disney Star Wars marathon scheduled for April 16-20?


Not yet. As of now still scheduled.


----------



## Tandy

Remy is Up said:


> I agree with this. Since there are no crowds, the reality is, and they know the trend of this virus, they have about 2 months to do whatever they can as far as projects and maintenence goes.


It's funny.. I agree too. I said the same thing yesterday on another thread and people acted like I was nuts...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238484414851624961


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tandy said:


> It's funny.. I agree too. I said the same thing yesterday on another thread and people acted like I was nuts...




You're not nuts. They have a chance, they need to take it if they can.


----------



## Remy is Up

MaC410 said:


> Get worse in what way? Sure the number of known cases will go up but if we actually start mass testing people the overall statistics could become much better and ease people's worries.


The virus will run its course regardless of how much testing gets done. The US peak even with more testing is still 4-6 weeks away. People are selfish and irresponsible ( See the moron who got on the plane knowing he was positive for the virus), so a lot of them wont get tested and will go out to restaurants, bars, grocery stores, etc and spread the virus. Its a fact. Humans are inherently selfish creatures. So no amount of testing will stop people from being people, especially the millenial set that seems to feel well this only effects old people and plane fares are cheap now. So in 4-6 weeks this peaks, the peak period is 3-4 weeks. Do you think Disney is going to reopen when things are actually worse????


----------



## Krandor

Groovedancer said:


> Any word yet on the status of the Run Disney Star Wars marathon scheduled for April 16-20?



Nothing. i want to know as well but honestly I doubt rundisney was involved in the park closing decision so they are likely trying to decide their next move based on that and part of that could be discussions on if changing dates is a possibility. 

I do hope we get some news soon so people are not having to change/cancel plans 1-2 weeks out but with the situation being what it is that is very possible.

What is it with star wars races always being the ones where we are waiting around for news if they are going to happen or not?


----------



## Tandy

SaintsManiac said:


> You're not nuts. They have a chance, they need to take it if they can.


Without people in the park they can get SO much done so fast.. Fix all the breakdowns with more than band-aids, move construction equipment more freely.. This is a HUGE opportunity for them


----------



## Remy is Up

Tandy said:


> Without people in the park they can get SO much done so fast.. Fix all the breakdowns with more than band-aids, move construction equipment more freely.. This is a HUGE opportunity for them


We may not always agree on everything but we certainly agree here. I believe they have 2 - 2 1/2 months of guest free parks. They should finish Rat, do a TON of work on the epcot Spine area, push GoTG and Tron as much as they can, refurbish and fix up older rides. This is a chance to make somethign good come out of a crappy situation


----------



## MaC410

Remy is Up said:


> The virus will run its course regardless of how much testing gets done. The US peak even with more testing is still 4-6 weeks away. People are selfish and irresponsible ( See the moron who got on the plane knowing he was positive for the virus), so a lot of them wont get tested and will go out to restaurants, bars, grocery stores, etc and spread the virus. Its a fact. Humans are inherently selfish creatures. So no amount of testing will stop people from being people, especially the millenial set that seems to feel well this only effects old people and plane fares are cheap now. So in 4-6 weeks this peaks, the peak period is 3-4 weeks. Do you think Disney is going to reopen when things are actually worse????



I never said testing will stop anything about the virus. What I said is once more testing is being done the statistics can become less worrisome. When the people with the worst cases are mainly the ones being tested the statistics are going to look a lot worse than if mass testing is done and the people with mild to no symptoms are being tested as well.


----------



## jbehr12

Remy is Up said:


> And the dates can change between now and then. Considering this womt even peak here till.mid to late april I'd be surprised if anything is back to normal before the end of may



I’m aware dates can change, but I’ll wait for the CDC and blog Disney to tell me that


----------



## mattpeto

Remy is Up said:


> We may not always agree on everything but we certainly agree here. I believe they have 2 - 2 1/2 months of guest free parks. They should finish Rat, do a TON of work on the epcot Spine area, push GoTG and Tron as much as they can, refurbish and fix up older rides. This is a chance to make somethign good come out of a crappy situation



It's a great idea if people are healthy and labor is available.  Disney rushing to get things done in an uncertain time for everyone might not be a greatest strategy either.  I think they will need to wait and see a bit.


----------



## Krandor

MaC410 said:


> I never said testing will stop anything about the virus. What I said is once more testing is being done the statistics can become less worrisome. When the people with the worst cases are mainly the ones being tested the statistics are going to look a lot worse than if mass testing is done and the people with mild to no symptoms are being tested as well.



But at the same time if the numbers go from 1,000 people affecteed to 10,000 in a week due to people finally being tested then that still isn't going to look good.  It may bring down the mortality percentage but that still isn't the major concern.    More people infected is more chance of somebody I love who may be older or in worse condition to get it and not have a good outcome even if I'm fine.  Same thng Mcelroy said yesturday when PGA said fans only.  he wanted all golfers tested because he was concerned about spreading it to his mother.


----------



## Remy is Up

MaC410 said:


> I never said testing will stop anything about the virus. What I said is once more testing is being done the statistics can become less worrisome. When the people with the worst cases are mainly the ones being tested the statistics are going to look a lot worse than if mass testing is done and the people with mild to no symptoms are being tested as well.


But the spread will be significant and we have seen how selfish people are. You only have to look around at Italy, The UK now barreling towards Peak, etc etc to see and understand, the need to keep social isolation in place through the peak. otherwise you just create a recurrence of the cycle and start the process over again. Its very short sighted to think or assume this is a 2-3 week fix. Im not a pessimist, Im a realist based on the facts I see being presented by the medical community. This is absolutely awful and will create HUGE economic issues. That being said, it is what it is and trying to rush things to get parks reopened will only make it worse. This is more important than parks reopening and such. These are peoples lives and this virus is not something that is just going to magically be handled through testing in the next 2-3 weeks. Thats not the way it works


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> We may not always agree on everything but we certainly agree here. I believe they have 2 - 2 1/2 months of guest free parks. They should finish Rat, do a TON of work on the epcot Spine area, push GoTG and Tron as much as they can, refurbish and fix up older rides. This is a chance to make somethign good come out of a crappy situation



My question is - *will" they though? Are they going to continue to pay for stuff like this, when they're losing millions a day?


----------



## Searc

Krandor said:


> I also think that when this is all over that there is a good chance the government tries to provide some relief to places affected. It likely won't come close to their loses but I expect there will be some help.
> 
> I think your smaller companies are the ones in much more danger.  The small mom and pop restaaurant on i-drive or the smaller tourist attraction like the helicopter tours.  Some of those may close and never come back.


The current gov will give bail outs to big businesses only, like cruise lines, airlines, Disney, etc. Some small businesses will never recover and won't receive a dime of help.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238476665698824192


----------



## Tandy

mshanson3121 said:


> My question is - *will" they though? Are they going to continue to pay for stuff like this, when they're losing millions a day?


The maintenance stuff is a no brainier. They are paying them anyway they have already stated that. I think customer facing staff are home.. behind the scenes is business as usual (or more).

Edit.. they stated cast members would still be paid.. nothing about will not be working


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> My question is - *will" they though? Are they going to continue to pay for stuff like this, when they're losing millions a day?


They have agreed to pay all CMs through the closure. I would think construction projects likely had money allocated to a budget. Now sure they have to shift some things around due to closures, but, I would think they could continue those projects and pay the bills knowing once they reopen, the likelyhood is people will applaud Disney for closing and taking it on the chin, and return to the Mouse House in droves. Will it be easy? Nope, but, it would be the smart thing to do


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> The maintenance stuff is a no brainier. They are paying them anyway they have already stated that. I think customer facing staff are home.. behind the scenes is business as usual (or more).



Behindd the scenes staff will be mostly WFH (or at least as much as feasibly possible).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238487861890109440


----------



## Tandy

Krandor said:


> Behindd the scenes staff will be mostly WFH (or at least as much as feasibly possible).


I want to see the guy who can fix Haunted Mansion from home


----------



## MaC410

Krandor said:


> But at the same time if the numbers go from 1,000 people affecteed to 10,000 in a week due to people finally being tested then that still isn't going to look good.  It may bring down the mortality percentage but that still isn't the major concern.    More people infected is more chance of somebody I love who may be older or in worse condition to get it and not have a good outcome even if I'm fine.  Same thng Mcelroy said yesturday when PGA said fans only.  he wanted all golfers tested because he was concerned about spreading it to his mother.



I do agree with you. The number of known cases will absolutely increase to much higher numbers than we know now once we actually start doing more testing. I do think though the mortality rate is a very large concern. People see a high number and it leads to more worrying. It shouldn't diminish the seriousness of it all but when more and more mild or no symptom cases are actually reported it will at least help ease some fears based on the mortality statistics.




Remy is Up said:


> But the spread will be significant and we have seen how selfish people are. You only have to look around at Italy, The UK now barreling towards Peak, etc etc to see and understand, the need to keep social isolation in place through the peak. otherwise you just create a recurrence of the cycle and start the process over again. Its very short sighted to think or assume this is a 2-3 week fix. Im not a pessimist, Im a realist based on the facts I see being presented by the medical community. This is absolutely awful and will create HUGE economic issues. That being said, it is what it is and trying to rush things to get parks reopened will only make it worse. This is more important than parks reopening and such. These are peoples lives and this virus is not something that is just going to magically be handled through testing in the next 2-3 weeks. Thats not the way it works



I never once said anything about a 2-3 week fix or rushing to do anything. I also never said anything about testing magically fixing people's lives. You keep misrepresenting everything I say when you respond to me so I'll just stop replying.


----------



## Krandor

Carrowinds and kinds dominion are delaying their openings (scheduled for april 3 and 4)


----------



## Farro

Tandy said:


> I want to see the guy who can fix Haunted Mansion from home



I want to hire the guy who can fix Haunted Mansion from home!


----------



## Krandor

Cool news about disneyland from https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/202003/7323/

"Meanwhile, the Disneyland Resort announced that during its shutdown, it will be donating its excess food inventory to Second Harvest Food Bank of Orange County. With quite a bit of food ordered for two parks' worth of guests for the next few weeks, I imagine that this will be a substantial donation for a community that will need help with so much tourism income gong away for a while. "


----------



## Krandor




----------



## Krandor




----------



## Remy is Up

MaC410 said:


> I do agree with you. The number of known cases will absolutely increase to much higher numbers than we know now once we actually start doing more testing. I do think though the mortality rate is a very large concern. People see a high number and it leads to more worrying. It shouldn't diminish the seriousness of it all but when more and more mild or no symptom cases are actually reported it will at least help ease some fears based on the mortality statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never once said anything about a 2-3 week fix or rushing to do anything. I also never said anything about testing magically fixing people's lives. You keep misrepresenting everything I say when you respond to me so I'll just stop replying.


You initially asked why it would get worse similar to people saying no way it could be May before WDW reopens. All I am saying is,  this will get worse before it gets better and the cycle according to medical people, even with advanced testing, due to the fact many people are going to continue being irresponsible, is going to be somewhere between 7-12 weeks before the backside of the peak starts to show. Hence why I said it will get worse. Yes, more people will know about it, more people will be quarantined, the mortality rate should improve thankfully, but the public concern over the situation will continue to be high until the results prove that we are seeing a decline in cases. not just contained, but a decline. And in most peoples minds thanks to the media barrage they get, thats the point things are "safe". And with that being the scenario, WDW isnt going to reopen until there is justification that things are "safe". Hence also why I believe we are looking at sometime in May. Maybe not as late as memorial Day Weekend, but, I certainly dont think anyone is reopening in 2 or 3 weeks at the beginning of April. Our government and medical community would have to pull off a miracle to make people feel safe and sell that we are ok even though we havent hit the peak yet. We can see from reactions already to this thing, thats not going to happen.
I hope I clarified it better.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> You initially asked why it would get worse similar to people saying no way it could be May before WDW reopens. All I am saying is,  this will get worse before it gets better and the cycle according to medical people, even with advanced testing, due to the fact many people are going to continue being irresponsible, is going to be somewhere between 7-12 weeks before the backside of the peak starts to show. Hence why I said it will get worse. Yes, more people will know about it, more people will be quarantined, the mortality rate should improve thankfully, but the public concern over the situation will continue to be high until the results prove that we are seeing a decline in cases. not just contained, but a decline. And in most peoples minds thanks to the media barrage they get, thats the point things are "safe". And with that being the scenario, WDW isnt going to reopen until there is justification that things are "safe". Hence also why I believe we are looking at sometime in May. Maybe not as late as memorial Day Weekend, but, I certainly dont think anyone is reopening in 2 or 3 weeks at the beginning of April. Our government and medical community would have to pull off a miracle to make people feel safe and sell that we are ok even though we havent hit the peak yet. We can see from reactions already to this thing, thats not going to happen.
> I hope I clarified it better.



I agree with you.

I feel for people who have postponed the late March trips to early April. I feel pretty confident they are going to wind up disappointed twice. Hope I’m wrong, don’t think I am.


----------



## DeniseJH

Farro said:


> Disney, or any business, can't wait 12 - 18 months to reopen. And then you'll have the people who won't get the vaccine. And people who will still get it with the vaccine. Yes it will be more spread out, slowed down, but it will still be there.



I certainly wasn't saying they should wait till then to reopen the parks! If people don't want to get the vaccine that is on them.


----------



## Drfate102

Remy is Up said:


> They have agreed to pay all CMs through the closure. I would think construction projects likely had money allocated to a budget. Now sure they have to shift some things around due to closures, but, I would think they could continue those projects and pay the bills knowing once they reopen, the likelyhood is people will applaud Disney for closing and taking it on the chin, and return to the Mouse House in droves. Will it be easy? Nope, but, it would be the smart thing to do



My wife knows some cast members, they are being paid their shifts.  But this gives Disney a very rare opportunity, they can expense a lot of maintenance this quarter and have a cover for the investors.  As a leadership transition quarters are always down and now with the virus closures, They can report their Q2 down with explanations and with the reopening, have a great Quarter over Quarter growth.  They are paying the people anyway, get them in there and do some work.  And take photos for marketing as well.


----------



## extreme8

dclpluto said:


> what other places?
> disney cruise line probably will probably shut down before wdw
> Movies.  Movies theatres could possibly shut down.
> adventures by Disney not much business there and could possibly shut down.
> there hotels who wants to go to their hotels if  no wdw or Disneyland. Except for the three in other places.
> disney plus is safe but operates at a loss.
> they do have all the tv channels abc,ESPN, Disney channel, free form and lots others.
> Hulu and espn plus probably a loss there.
> Most people don’t buy movies like they use to.



Disney's reach goes a lot deeper than that.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder if it's even worth booking a dinner res at disney springs next week.


I feel pretty confident that the Disney Springs Restaurants, should they actually still be open, will have walk-in availability.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I was very vocal in my displeasure that Disney picked a Bean Counter like Bob Chapek to be the next CEO.  Well, maybe they knew more than they let on,  because a Bean Counter is exactly what they need to manage this crisis.  Go figure, me supporting a Bean Counter, miracles do happen.


----------



## Jake

Disney springs is the main restaurant for DVC resort


----------



## Searc

A National Emergency is expected to be announced later today, so I don't know what impact that will have on any closings or travel. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## tlmadden73

I just want to say -- this. 

Unplug a bit -- it will help the anxiety, at least for a while. 

Last night I went out with my wife for dinner and to Target. It was nice, it was normal .. people were eating and shopping like normal.
Today, I attended my son's Fun Run at elementary school. The kids, teachers and parents were all having fun. You wouldn't know there is a "deadly virus" ravaging the country and closing down everything. (Because in our neck of the woods, there are no cases yet). It felt good .. it felt "normal', like take a deep breath.

Just don't go to Costco today -- my wife is there and she said it is a mad house .. a LINE to get into the store. There is still plenty of "panic" out there despite no local cases. Everyone is seeing everything shut for weeks and are planning on doing that themselves.


----------



## jade1

Hoping Universal's new park doesn't get delayed, or axed.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> They have agreed to pay all CMs through the closure. I would think construction projects likely had money allocated to a budget. Now sure they have to shift some things around due to closures, but, I would think they could continue those projects and pay the bills knowing once they reopen, the likelyhood is people will applaud Disney for closing and taking it on the chin, and return to the Mouse House in droves. Will it be easy? Nope, but, it would be the smart thing to do



I agree, definitely would be nice to see, and it really is the perfect time.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Tandy said:


> Fun Spot will be rolling in money these next two weeks


Fun Spot will not be open in two weeks.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

SaintsManiac said:


> They will try to open 4/1, but there is no guarantee. I know they want to, as that will be the busiest month for them until October probably.


When Disney World reopens it will be in a new reality that is far different than how we were living 3 weeks ago.  We are almost certainly headed into one of the worst recessions in our history.  I doubt the parks will be as crowded as they were last week for a long time.


----------



## mshanson3121

Searc said:


> A National Emergency is expected to be announced later today, so I don't know what impact that will have on any closings or travel. Guess we'll have to wait and see.



Prime Minister Trudeau is expected to address the nation momentarily as well. His wife has Covid. It's expected he will be shutting down all international travel.
ETA: He just promised financial help for Canadian families.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Prime Minister Trudeau is expected to address the nation momentarily as well. His wife has Covid. It's expected he will be shutting down all international travel.



Oh I hope so. Anything to make our insurance claim for rented points easier .


----------



## SaintsManiac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> When Disney World reopens it will be in a new reality that is far different than how we were living 3 weeks ago.  We are almost certainly headed into one of the worst recessions in our history.  I doubt the parks will be as crowded as they were last week for a long time.




And so many people on these boards wanted a recession so the prices would come down. Never thought we would get there this way.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> And so many people on these boards wanted a recession so the prices would come down. Never thought we would get there this way.



It is so surreal. I can’t even wrap my head around how weeks ago, DAYS ago, these conversations were being had and we have gotten here so rapidly.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> It is so surreal. I can’t even wrap my head around how weeks ago, DAYS ago, these conversations were being had and we have gotten here so rapidly.




I hope we can look back on this in 6 months and be glad we "overreacted" in the end.


----------



## Krandor

So we've heard of closures from disney, universal, and cedar fair.  

Still not heard from is six flags, sea world, and herchend. 

Obviously the difference here is the first category has other revenue streams they can fall back on for a bit but the latter really don't. However especially with even trump finally calling a national emergency (which he was very resistent to) I think that latter category will likely have to announce closures today. 

Been a crazy and weird few days.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I hope so. Anything to make our insurance claim for rented points easier .



No shut down, but he said first and foremost, to curtail ALL non-essential travel. They're going to be limiting incoming flights to only certain airports, there's going to be stricter screening etc... And said, they are still open to shutting down all international travel. Still trying to get caught up on the address.


----------



## jade1

SaintsManiac said:


> And so many people on these boards wanted a recession so the prices would come down. Never thought we would get there this way.



Agreed. My guess is a ticket to a closed park would be pretty cheap. I hope its a short closing.

Way early but a friend of ours just bought a house near WDW. Hope that market stays good.


----------



## Tandy

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Fun Spot will not be open in two weeks.


Right now they are - and will be only option for a lot of people down there


----------



## jknezek

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope we can look back on this in 6 months and be glad we "overreacted" in the end.


We will never know. If these measures, and more that are coming down the pipeline, work, and the spread is slowed and the effect not so bad, people will say we overreacted when really it could have been the measures that succeeded. If these measures don't work, and we feel the brunt of this virus, people will say we didn't do enough soon enough, though it may never have mattered.

This is a darned if you do, darned if you don't situation. And we may never know if we did too little, too much, too soon, too late. If we panicked too much, or weren't serious enough. That's why I'm frustrated not with the media coverage or the actions of places like Disney or the government, but with the attitudes of people.

We used to have a concept of shared sacrifice in this country. We will see if we are able to summon up that concept again or if we will let our individual wants and desires continue to run rampant. The shared sacrifice may be important, or it may not, but having the societal willpower to enact it is important in times of crisis. We will see how America, and the world, does.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jknezek said:


> We will never know. If these measures, and more that are coming down the pipeline, work, and the spread is slowed and the effect not so bad, people will say we overreacted when really it could have been the measures that succeeded. If these measures don't work, and we feel the brunt of this virus, people will say we didn't do enough soon enough, though it may never have mattered.
> 
> This is a darned if you do, darned if you don't situation. And we may never know if we did too little, too much, too soon, too late. If we panicked too much, or weren't serious enough. That's why I'm frustrated not with the media coverage or the actions of places like Disney or the government, but with the attitudes of people.
> 
> We used to have a concept of shared sacrifice in this country. We will see if we are able to summon up that concept again or if we will let our individual wants and desires continue to run rampant. The shared sacrifice may be important, or it may not, but having the societal willpower to enact it is important in times of crisis. We will see how America, and the world, does.




Very well said.


----------



## Moliphino

Fastpasses for the closure period have now been cancelled and no longer show in MDE.

Tickets are still showing up with the original dates.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

mshanson3121 said:


> ETA: He just promised financial help for Canadian families.


 
This is the kind of thing that would help head off the panic in the US if our government could come together to make it happen. It will help convince people who are afraid of losing a paycheck to stay home if they are sick instead of going in.
Some kind of moratorium on attendance based terminations during the next month or so would help too.


----------



## Krandor

Add six flags discorty kingdom and six flags over texas to the list.  Except the rest of the six flags parks to follow soon.


----------



## Krandor




----------



## joelkfla

Remy is Up said:


> See the moron who got on the plane knowing he was positive for the virus), s


Test results were returned while he was on the plane.  It's the fault of CDC for not expediting tests.  The test itself takes a few hours; all the time is wasted getting the specimen to the lab and communicating the results.


----------



## joelkfla

I think SE is a good candidate for postponement to improve cash flow.


----------



## Dole_whip_doll

shh said:


> I was just up at the parks...UO (who I love and mean no disrespect to - everyone's doing their best) had a bunch of purell stations throughout parks, but they were ALWAYS out of sanitizer...not a single one had any - so not sure if they've been checking regularly or just can't keep up. But I brought my own and honestly everyone shouldn't rely on that anyway.
> 
> But there was one thing that was very troublesome: when the ticket sensor was having trouble reading my passholder fingerprint on file the first few times, a couple of team members kept trying to get me to wipe my finger (which had just touched the dirty sensor thousands of others had touched) behind my ear and on my arm, so I could try again.  I smiled and just nicely said I don't think that's wise given the recent outbreaks. lol Of course this was a week or so ago...so maybe the awareness has improved. But I can see this spreading faster than it has to because of issues like that.



One of my kids mentioned the wiping behind the ear part too! Never heard of that and thought it was odd too!


----------



## Brianstl

joelkfla said:


> Test results were returned while he was on the plane.  It's the fault of CDC for not expediting tests.  The test itself takes a few hours; all the time is wasted getting the specimen to the lab and communicating the results.


If you took a test for the virus you don't get on a plane while awaiting the results.  The guy was a rick.


----------



## Remy is Up

joelkfla said:


> Test results were returned while he was on the plane.  It's the fault of CDC for not expediting tests.  The test itself takes a few hours; all the time is wasted getting the specimen to the lab and communicating the results.


If he knew he could be positive he never should've gotten on the plane. Its irresponsible selfish behavior


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/smug...-spread-concerns-at-disneys-hollywood-studios


----------



## AvidDisReader

What jknezek posted really brought back memories.  When I was 12 Chicago had a historic snow fall, there was 23 inches on 1/26 and between 1/26 and 2/5 a total of 36.5 inches fell.  But what I remember most was how incredible everyone was in helping each other.  People came together as I have never seen since.  When we walked to the grocery store, my dad made sure we took only one of what we needed-no hoarding, he reminded us there were others in need.  I can only hope that the best of people comes out in this time of crisis.


----------



## RanDIZ

SaintsManiac said:


> And so many people on these boards wanted a recession so the prices would come down. Never thought we would get there this way.



We don’t need a recession for prices to drop. We have power in numbers! Disney needs us, not the other way around. Their spending is out of control and the pay scale at the top is ridiculous. When they realize there’s less people going to the parks bc they squeeze every penny out of hard working people for a vacation, they will have no choice but to bring prices back down to reality or face further losses.


----------



## tlmadden73

RanDIZ said:


> We don’t need a recession for prices to drop. We have power in numbers! Disney needs us, not the other way around. Their spending is out of control and the pay scale at the top is ridiculous. When they realize there’s less people going to the parks bc they squeeze every penny out of hard working people for a vacation, they will have no choice but to bring prices back down to reality or face further losses.


Prices won't DROP (at least DIRECTLY) -- they will just offer more incentives (like free dining) .. or just more "discounts" from their current prices.


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> Prices won't DROP (at least DIRECTLY) -- they will just offer more incentives (like free dining) .. or just more "discounts" from their current prices.


I checked a few different seven nights stays in the spring, summer and fall, so far all the same prices and discounts apply.  They haven't changed any as of about an hour ago.  They have bigger things to deal with right now.


----------



## Pages26

Krandor said:


> So we've heard of closures from disney, universal, and cedar fair.
> 
> Still not heard from is six flags, sea world, and herchend.
> 
> Obviously the difference here is the first category has other revenue streams they can fall back on for a bit but the latter really don't. However especially with even trump finally calling a national emergency (which he was very resistent to) I think that latter category will likely have to announce closures today.
> 
> Been a crazy and weird few days.


Seeing how teenagers and young adults without underlying health issues are relatively unaffected. Could sea world parks stay open with vulvernuble staff given paid leave. 
The public aren't going to stay indoors for 3 months. With clever marketing/cheap pricing they would be packed. Can you imagine how busy they would be for iron gwazi and ice breaker openings with no other theme parks open. 
Would be controversial but not as controversial as they were for black fish. Free advertising with the amount of press coverage/bloggers talking about it.


----------



## The Pho

Krandor said:


> So we've heard of closures from disney, universal, and cedar fair.
> 
> Still not heard from is six flags, sea world, and herchend.



Fun Spot has stated they intend to remain open for now.  SeaWorld, Six Flags and Cedar Fair closed nationwide.   Dollywood opened today and intends to operate as scheduled.  As does Legoland Florida.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238529008456871940


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> I checked a few different seven nights stays in the spring, summer and fall, so far all the same prices and discounts apply.  They haven't changed any as of about an hour ago.  They have bigger things to deal with right now.



They are not going to make any decisions on that right now.  Only after the parks open back up and they see what crowd levels look like will they start any kind of discounts or perks.


----------



## Remy is Up

RanDIZ said:


> We don’t need a recession for prices to drop. We have power in numbers! Disney needs us, not the other way around. Their spending is out of control and the pay scale at the top is ridiculous. When they realize there’s less people going to the parks bc they squeeze every penny out of hard working people for a vacation, they will have no choice but to bring prices back down to reality or face further losses.


That's a pipe dream. A recession due to the effects of the virus may cause a slight price drop but Disney is going to be fine.


----------



## Krandor

The Pho said:


> Fun Spot has stated they intend to remain open for now.  SeaWorld, Six Flags and Cedar Fair closed nationwide.   Dollywood opened today and intends to operate as scheduled.  As does Legoland Florida.



I am shocked of all companies Herscend is going to be the one to stay open.  I always put them really high on the liist for customer service so very surprising.  I still think they will announce closure before end of day.


----------



## The Pho

Krandor said:


> I am shocked of all companies Herscend is going to be the one to stay open.  I always put them really high on the liist for customer service so very surprising.  I still think they will announce closure before end of day.


Plans can change pretty quick, SeaWorld confirmed it was staying open 2 hours ago, only to just announce closing nationwide.


----------



## Farro

AvidDisReader said:


> What jknezek posted really brought back memories.  When I was 12 Chicago had a historic snow fall, there was 23 inches on 1/26 and between 1/26 and 2/5 a total of 36.5 inches fell.  But what I remember most was how incredible everyone was in helping each other.  People came together as I have never seen since.  When we walked to the grocery store, my dad made sure we took only one of what we needed-no hoarding, he reminded us there were others in need.  I can only hope that the best of people comes out in this time of crisis.



Pretty sure hoarding has been going on since time began! 

That's why the jokes about snowstorms, bread and eggs.

Said in another thread - help out elderly neighbors and friends (or high risk). Do their grocery shopping, bring them some take-out. And if you are healthy and able, try to support your local restaurants and shops if you can. Once lost some will never return and that's also sad.

Again, please stay home if you are sick. People are NOT doing that over here.


----------



## Krandor

The Pho said:


> Plans can change pretty quick, SeaWorld confirmed it was staying open 2 hours ago, only to just announce closing nationwide.



Yeah and weather they want to or not I don't think they want the PR hit of being the only theme park still open.  Would not be a good look for the company or for Dolly either.  I still expect they are going to close with everybody else.


----------



## rteetz

Adventures by Disney trips also suspended.


----------



## The Pho

Krandor said:


> Yeah and weather they want to or not I don't think they want the PR hit of being the only theme park still open.  Would not be a good look for the company or for Dolly either.  I still expect they are going to close with everybody else.


Merlin, second largest park company in the world, hasn’t announced any closures either apart from Legoland Japan, and they own Gardaland in Italy which is scheduled to open for the year in 2 weeks.  When a lot of other US and European parks are slated to start opening/ reopening.

Edit:  Still mostly accurate but Legoland Florida closing now.


----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/03/amc-th...-states-movie-theaters-box-office-1202882609/


----------



## The Pho

Legoland Florida closing for the month.

https://www.legoland.com/florida/about-us/operations-update/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238529860861124610


----------



## Coffee66

Remember President speaking at 3pm. Speaking from the rose garden. Remember the song I never promised you a rose garden.... Rings true


----------



## Krandor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238536560880111619


----------



## The Pho

Dollywood has now closed for the month.


----------



## rteetz

Norwegian has suspended cruises now.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Norwegian has suspended cruises now.



I will say, I did expect the cruiselines to stop operations way before this. That was surprising.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I will say, I did expect the cruiselines to stop operations way before this. That was surprising.



I think it is mostly a matter of they don't have any other real revenue to offset revenue losses from no cruises.  Makes it much tougher to get through a shutdown vs a disney or universal that still have other revenue.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> https://deadline.com/2020/03/amc-th...-states-movie-theaters-box-office-1202882609/


To see WHAT movies? Haven't they all the big releases been canceled for the next month?


----------



## MaC410

Coffee66 said:


> Remember President speaking at 3pm. Speaking from the rose garden. Remember the song I never promised you a rose garden.... Rings true



Well it certainly has been an interesting press commercial...I mean conference.


----------



## Coffee66

MaC410 said:


> Well it certainly has been an interesting press commercial...I mean conference.


Let's hope they sign an aid bill that helps one and all


----------



## MaC410

Coffee66 said:


> Let's hope they sign an aid bill that helps one and all



Hopefully it will be sponsored by Walmart and Target!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI

ABD temporary suspension


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Remy is Up

The travel and tourism industry is getting hammered.


----------



## Aurora0427

huskies90 said:


> You are 100% correct. I don't think people have thought this all the way through. It is nearly impossible to not spread the virus even with all this closure. It will slow down the spread but people will still be getting it and when people see that people are still getting it, everything will remain closed even if it is months down the road. You can say it is just Disney or just sports or whatever but the travel and entertainment sector is a huge part of our economy and everything ties to that - financial institutions, insurance, etc. So many businesses are going to close. So much unemployment is coming.  Nobody is looking that far ahead and if we wait until the virus goes away, it will be months and the economy and people's lives will be destroyed.
> 
> Closing everything is the right thing to do right now because there is so much unknown.  My hope is that it is temporary and in the next 2 weeks, we have more knowledge about what is going on to better script out a way to deal with it other than just close everything.  It seems like most people who have been affected seriously have underlying health conditions or are old and/or in nursing homes others who are younger/healthier have had mild symptoms.  That has to be better understood and maybe the plan can be to better protect those at risk.



If the cdc could get it’s act together and start testing everyone, like they are doing in South Korea, we wouldn’t be in this mess. South Korea has drive up testing stations. They know who to quarantine. They are winning the war against covid-19, while they rest of us are floundering. It’s impossible to make educated decisions when you’re not testing anyone! Blows my mind.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Hopfather28 said:


> The real reason NCAA, MLB, NBA, NHL, MLS, Disney, Universal etc NEED to close is because people aren't smart enough to practice social distancing on their own accord. While I think some of this is an overreaction if we lived in a world where people didn't need others to make decisions for them, I also understand that if the park was open or large gatherings allowed, people of all ages and health statuses would keep attending events.



There is No possibility of sitting 6 feet away in all directions from your neighboring spectator, in the games you mentioned.  No, common sense will not help there.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Norwegian has suspended cruises now.


So did RCCL.


----------



## kymom99

Searc said:


> So did RCCL.


I got off a boat less than one week ago. Seems so unreal


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> So did RCCL.


Yes posted above.


----------



## jade1

kymom99 said:


> I got off a boat less than one week ago. Seems so unreal



No offense, but I just wiped down my keyboard after reading that.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Yes posted above.


I saw the tweet after I posted.


----------



## Krandor

Well that is all the top 25 or more theme parks in the world closed. Wow.  We are watching history.


----------



## The Pho

Krandor said:


> Well that is all the top 25 or more theme parks in the world closed. Wow.  We are watching history.


Not all 25 are closed due to Corona though, it is before the season for multiple of them.  Still significant though.


----------



## only hope

joelkfla said:


> Doesn't help _me _-- those 16 extra days are in a blockout period for my FL pass.



In your case, once they change the expiration date of your passes and they did not account for the blackout, I would call and ask for it to be extended for whatever the number of days the blackout is.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...4QJudGc0BkSxfGqWdGZ3IX_k_wIaJf8e6lZdfGQ5Et84Q


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...J1B8h7R_tj-enIInb0Dk5i2V3eG2kosG-23vAGb1I2uFk


----------



## burg

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread ... but anyone knows what happens with magic band orders for trips cancelled due to the closure? We were going to have them delivered to the hotel and paid for the customized bands. If I change my ticket and hotel dates, will the bands automatically get moved as well? And if I just cancel everything, will Disney reimburse me for the customized bands?


----------



## Redarrow5150

For those of you who got your trip cancelled. He feels your pain.


----------



## Krandor

"Sorry folks, park's closed. Mouse out front shoulda told ya. "


----------



## Remy is Up

Redarrow5150 said:


> For those of you who got your trip cancelled. He feels your pain.


Classic


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The Public Health Service Act does not trump the constitution.  The Supreme Court has held that there is a constitutional right to travel between states.  Saenz v. Roe 526 U.S. 489 (1999).  The point is arguable I guess though.


during winter storms there have been times when all numbered roads in my state have been closed to traffic for safety. yes that did stop travel between states


----------



## Coffee66

MaC410 said:


> Well it certainly has been an interesting press commercial...I mean conference.


Laugh out loud got the pun...too funny and the best response


Betty Rohrer said:


> during winter storms there have been times when all numbered roads in my state have been closed to traffic for safety. yes that did stop travel between states


I retired from a public utility and had to travel when roads were closed but showed our work id and allowed to travel. Other people were ticketed.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Coffee66 said:


> Laugh out loud got the pun...too funny and the best response
> 
> I retired from a public utility and had to travel when roads were closed but showed our work id and allowed to travel. Other people were ticketed.


daughter is hospital and also could travel if she was allowed to leave hospital. in our area they were ticketed and also escourted  off


----------



## Remy is Up

Betty Rohrer said:


> during winter storms there have been times when all numbered roads in my state have been closed to traffic for safety. yes that did stop travel between states


Interstate highways fall under the jurisdiction of the department of defense and they can be closed to interstate traffic. However I dont know if the government can stop the movement of people from one state to another.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> Interstate highways fall under the jurisdiction of the department of defense and they can be closed to interstate traffic. However I dont know if the government can stop the movement of people from one state to another.



I expect that under the extra executive powers the president has under state of emergency that he likely could shut it down if he wanted to.   and even if he filed an executive order to that effect and didn't actually have the power to do it, somebody would have to take it to court and I'm not sure anybody would with what is going on.


----------



## rteetz

Stay on topic please.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disneyland-extending-annual-passes-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19


----------



## RufusCat

Figvention said:


> While I agree with safety measures taken, we have to stop using Italy as a measuring stick. It is not, nor has it ever been a first world country. It’s far behind the times in terms of technology and medicine.
> 
> South Korea is a better juxtaposition.


This must be the dumbest, most ignorant comment I have ever read on these boards and that is saying something. Italy is an advanced, highly developed G7 country with one of the best health care systems in the world. Sorry, I know this is off topic, but this already off topic ignorant post has been left up so it needs some push back. From wikipedia about Italy, please educate yourself:

"Today, Italy is considered to be one of the world's most culturally and economically advanced countries,[28][29][30] with the world's eighth-largest economy by nominal GDP (third in the Eurozone), sixth-largest national wealth and third-largest central bank gold reserve. It ranks very highly in life expectancy, quality of life,[31] healthcare,[32] and education."


----------



## disneygirlsng

DisneyFan2013 said:


> What case could they make for not refunding people for date based park passes? My park hopper pass is specifically for a date range that occurs during the closing.


You can change the dates on your tickets on the app at any time, even under normal circumstances. You would just pay any difference in price.


----------



## Lewisc

DisneyFan2013 said:


> What case could they make for not refunding people for date based park passes? My park hopper pass is specifically for a date range that occurs during the closing.


They can't. I'm sure if you request, demand, a refund you'll get one. Might be some issues if you didn't purchase the tickets directly from Disney


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Lewisc said:


> They can't. I'm sure if you request, demand, a refund you'll get one. Might be some issues if you didn't purchase the tickets directly from Disney


Yeah, people need to stop worrying about this.  Assuming the company survives and doesn’t end up in Bankruptcy, and it *probably* will survive, then they’re going to make everyone whole.


----------



## mshanson3121

Lewisc said:


> They can't. I'm sure if you request, demand, a refund you'll get one. Might be some issues if you didn't purchase the tickets directly from Disney



Will they though? Their policy clearly states what they will do is extend the date to the end of the year, and past that, they'll allow the purchase price to be used towards a new ticket in the future. Tickets have always come with a clear "no refund" attached (unless purchased as part of a package of course).


----------



## Brianstl




----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mshanson3121 said:


> Will they though? Their policy clearly states what they will do is extend the date to the end of the year, and past that, they'll allow the purchase price to be used towards a new ticket in the future. Tickets have always come with a clear "no refund" attached (unless purchased as part of a package of course).


Disney consistently waives it’s policies for guest recovery in even normal times.  There is not a chance in **** that they won’t waive this policy given these events.


----------



## wareagle57

Tandy said:


> They will open 4/1 - This was just a "see we are doing something" and pressure from everyone to show something. As soon as hysteria dies down and the cases curve flattens one degree all will be open.



I agree if that happens they will reopen. But as of now scientists expect this to peak in 4 weeks. So if things are worse in the next 2 weeks I don’t see them opening. And since we weren’t testing people adequately before we are going to discover a LOT of new cases in the next 2 weeks. So even if it’s not worse, it’s going to seem worse.


----------



## Remy is Up

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, people need to stop worrying about this.  Assuming the company survives and doesn’t end up in Bankruptcy, and it *probably* will survive, then they’re going to make everyone whole.


Disney will be fine. Even an extended closure through april and into.may will hurt, but it wont destroy the company. The places hurt will be small businesses and individuals who lose hours or jobs. It also is going to create a forced recession and it will take a while to recover. But disney will get through just fine. No better time to have a number cruncher at the helm


----------



## Remy is Up

wareagle57 said:


> I agree if that happens they will reopen. But as of now scientists expect this to peak in 4 weeks. So if things are worse in the next 2 weeks I don’t see them opening. And since we weren’t testing people adequately before we are going to discover a LOT of new cases in the next 2 weeks. So even if it’s not worse, it’s going to seem worse.


Noone will be reopening april 1st. People.need to realize the gravity of this and understand peaks in number of cases understanding.public.perception of safe will be when reported cases are declining ( likely 6-8 weeks from now)  noone will be reopening when things actually are worse. I'm not expecting anyone reopening until mid may or so.


----------



## wareagle57

Brianstl said:


>



my heart


----------



## wareagle57

Remy is Up said:


> Noone will be reopening april 1st. People.need to realize the gravity of this and understand peaks in number of cases understanding.public.perception of safe will be when reported cases are declining ( likely 6-8 weeks from now)  noone will be reopening when things actually are worse. I'm not expecting anyone reopening until mid may or so.



I agree that’s most likely true. But we simply don’t know what the next 2 weeks will look at. There is at least a possibility that these measures will flatten out the curve and we’ll be safe resume some normalcy at most places.


----------



## Remy is Up

We are headed over to mk this afternoon. Pulled btmrr for 7, space for 8, 7dmt for 915. See hea one last time for a couple of months and do some rides. Why not. We just decided to do it a few minutes ago


----------



## AvidDisReader

So much of the closures are due to Panic and uncertainty.  The 2 weeks is a cooling down period so hopefully the general public can get a handle on what is going on.   No one can know right now how this is going to sort out.  It could be in 2 weeks that we have seen the effects and realize that for the vast majority it is life as normal.  Or it could take a turn for the worse.  The thing is, to make statements that things will open back up in 2 weeks or that they will stay shut down until mid May is just conjecture.


----------



## Brianstl

AvidDisReader said:


> So much of the closures are due to Panic and uncertainty.  The 2 weeks is a cooling down period so hopefully the general public can get a handle on what is going on.   No one can know right now how this is going to sort out.  It could be in 2 weeks that we have seen the effects and realize that for the vast majority it is life as normal.  Or it could take a turn for the worse.  The thing is, to make statements that things will open back up in 2 weeks or that they will stay shut down until mid May is just conjecture.


Nothing that is closed is going to reopen in two weeks.  This will be at least two months.  I don’t understand why people don’t want to believe what Fauci keeps saying.  

Even when we get it under control here, opening the country back up to the rest of the world will depend on how those countries have dealt with the virus and controls the have put into place to stop further spreads.


----------



## DeniseJH

AvidDisReader said:


> So much of the closures are due to Panic and uncertainty.  The 2 weeks is a cooling down period so hopefully the general public can get a handle on what is going on.   No one can know right now how this is going to sort out.  It could be in 2 weeks that we have seen the effects and realize that for the vast majority it is life as normal.  Or it could take a turn for the worse.  The thing is, to make statements that things will open back up in 2 weeks or that they will stay shut down until mid May is just conjecture.



Everything you wrote is conjecture.


----------



## freshmanjs

Brianstl said:


> Nothing that is closed is going to reopen in two weeks.  This will be at least two months.


this statement is clearly false. Some things that have closed have already reopened.


----------



## LaurenT

Brianstl said:


> Nothing that is closed is going to reopen in two weeks.  This will be at least two months.  I don’t understand why people don’t want to believe what Fauci keeps saying.
> 
> Even when we get it under control here, opening the country back up to the rest of the world will depend on how those countries have dealt with the virus and controls the have put into place to stop further spreads.


If Disney knew that for sure, they would have announced closure through mid May. Clearly they don’t know how long this may last - therefore neither do you. But this is the rumors board - so go for it. I’ve also been listening to Fauci - I don’t remember him citing two months - or four months - or two weeks ...


----------



## jlwhitney

wareagle57 said:


> I agree that’s most likely true. But we simply don’t know what the next 2 weeks will look at. There is at least a possibility that these measures will flatten out the curve and we’ll be safe resume some normalcy at most places.



Plus in 2-3 weeks people infected will be showing symptoms and can self quarantine. The bigger issue is schools and companies are going to need to be more generous for missed work so they actually stay home. Its not perfect, it never will be and its not going away anytime soon but our economy can't survive just shutting down for months either and those effects will be far more damaging then the virus.


----------



## Brianstl

freshmanjs said:


> this statement is clearly false. Some things that have closed have already reopened.


If something is open right now it is by definition not closed right now.


----------



## Krandor

First case in Orange County. 25 new Florida cases 
Overnight.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200314-6ylrfwb3kfdj3f65rt5d46achu-story.html


----------



## PetePanMan

Hope I’m wrong but my prediction is that there will be min. 8-10 weeks of significant disruption to travel.  Even if parks open, you may still have to self quarantine and stay away from work, school etc. for 14 days upon your return.  This is case now for where we live in Canada.


----------



## Remy is Up

PetePanMan said:


> Hope I’m wrong but my prediction is that there will be min. 8-10 weeks of significant disruption to travel.  Even if parks open, you may still have to self quarantine and stay away from work, school etc. for 14 days upon your return.  This is case now for where we live in Canada.


Agreed


----------



## Lewisc

AvidDisReader said:


> So much of the closures are due to Panic and uncertainty.  The 2 weeks is a cooling down period so hopefully the general public can get a handle on what is going on.   No one can know right now how this is going to sort out.  It could be in 2 weeks that we have seen the effects and realize that for the vast majority it is life as normal.  Or it could take a turn for the worse.  The thing is, to make statements that things will open back up in 2 weeks or that they will stay shut down until mid May is just conjecture.


Closures are the result of CDC and ID experts who believe closing large gatherings is necessary to slow the spread. The concern is the healthcare system cant handle patients at the projected infection rate. They see a need to flatten the curve, in other words reduce the size of the spike in cases.


----------



## jlwhitney

Lewisc said:


> Closures are the result of CDC and ID experts who believe closing large gatherings is necessary to slow the spread. The concern is the healthcare system cant handle patients at the projected infection rate. They see a need to flatten the curve, in other words reduce the size of the spike in cases.



This! The US's goal is to slow the spread not containment like china. There is no containing it anymore, but slowing will allow hospitals to prep and prepare.


----------



## only hope

jlwhitney said:


> *Plus in 2-3 weeks people infected will be showing symptoms* and can self quarantine. The bigger issue is schools and companies are going to need to be more generous for missed work so they actually stay home. Its not perfect, it never will be and its not going away anytime soon but our economy can't survive just shutting down for months either and those effects will be far more damaging then the virus.



Not everyone has symptoms, let alone ones severe enough to wonder if one has covid-19.


----------



## jlwhitney

only hope said:


> Not everyone has symptoms, let alone ones severe enough to wonder if one has covid-19.



Didn't say everyone, but more will be known then vs now. Plus the goal is to slow not contain.


----------



## clarker99

I have done a complete 180 degree turn on this topic in the last week.  Upon learning about the Covid-19 causing bilateral interstitial pneumonia in 15-20% of cases, this is where the major, major concern is.  You need to treat this type of pneumonia with mechanical ventilators for several weeks.  Hospitals do not have enough ICU beds let alone ventilators to handle what is coming. Major centres are gonna get slammed.

I am in agreement with the few people who said DLR and WDW parks will be closed well passed the end of March.  Planes will be grounded, borders will be closed.  USA is doubling cases every 2-3 days.  By next weekend we will start to see the what Italy experienced this week.


----------



## MichelinMan

PetePanMan said:


> Hope I’m wrong but my prediction is that there will be min. 8-10 weeks of significant disruption to travel.  Even if parks open, you may still have to self quarantine and stay away from work, school etc. for 14 days upon your return.  This is case now for where we live in Canada.


The experts here in the UK reckon another 10-14 weeks to the peak - that places the peak around early June for us, and I dare say the States will be something similar. I was thinking this might all be over for my July trip, but I'm not so sure now. I know there has a been a lot more testing in Europe than other parts of the World, however, which makes our number of cases look high - I suspected if the US tested with the same frequency, it would see that the virus is already more prevalent there than people think. It makes me think that the US and Europe are maybe not so far apart in terms of timescales for dealing with all this.


----------



## Brianstl

Banning travel from the UK and Ireland now.


----------



## Krandor

clarker99 said:


> I have done a complete 180 degree turn on this topic in the last week.  Upon learning about the Covid-19 causing bilateral interstitial pneumonia in 15-20% of cases, this is where the major, major concern is.  You need to treat this type of pneumonia with mechanical ventilators for several weeks.  Hospitals do not have enough ICU beds let alone ventilators to handle what is coming. Major centres are gonna get slammed.
> 
> I am in agreement with the few people who said DLR and WDW parks will be closed well passed the end of March.  Planes will be grounded, borders will be closed.  USA is doubling cases every 2-3 days.  By next weekend we will start to see the what Italy experienced this week.



I think it will be at least end of April they'll be closed and maybe into May. 

However i get WDW doing closures a few weeks at a time.  IF in the very unlikely event things turn around quickly they can reopen.  They certainly don't want to announced closed through end of April and the by mid-april there are no new cases being reported (though that seems unlikely) so they want to have maximum flexibility as to when to reopen based on current situation.  So while I think it will be longer the end of march, totally get not going further then that today.


----------



## DrunkJam

Krandor said:


> The UK response to this has been crazy.  They basically did nothing for a long time (even less then we did) and only now are considering restrictions on mass gatherings.  They have a very good chance of being the next italy.  I hope we are doing enough to avoid that fate.


YES! it is very frightening being here, in our circumstances. We are relatively lucky in that we live rurally, BUT, the kids go to school etc. it's SUCH a worry. I am actually HOPING that school will close, even if it closes til September, which is the current thinking.


----------



## DrunkJam

I KNOW I am not going on my Disney Trip I have been putting off contacting the TA, because I know they have more urgent things on. I shall be emailing them this weekend. 
I am staying on this thread though, because I do feel the community nature of the DIS is, for the most part, really positive.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

My sympathies to all the folks that are having to cancel/ reschedule their vacations. Hopefully we all do our part to stop the spread. My question is, do folks feel like this will last 3 weeks or 3 months? Disney is just one tiny part of this, but I cannot fathom all schools, businesses, and travel being shut down until July.


----------



## Krandor

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> My sympathies to all the folks that are having to cancel/ reschedule their vacations. Hopefully we all do our part to stop the spread. My question is, do folks feel like this will last 3 weeks or 3 months? Disney is just one tiny part of this, but I cannot fathom all schools, businesses, and travel being shut down until July.



Looking at things in china and elsewhere probably 2-3 months i expect.


----------



## jlwhitney

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> My sympathies to all the folks that are having to cancel/ reschedule their vacations. Hopefully we all do our part to stop the spread. My question is, do folks feel like this will last 3 weeks or 3 months? Disney is just one tiny part of this, but I cannot fathom all schools, businesses, and travel being shut down until July.



I am on the side also that it will be sooner than July.


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> I am on the side also that it will be sooner than July.


I m still thinking likely mid to late may and things start reopening


----------



## clarker99

Note to Canadians in the USA:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238876190460477442
Either the border is closing or the USA is grounding planes or both.


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> I m still thinking likely mid to late may and things start reopening



I also seeing things being different in each part of the country.


----------



## Brianstl

freshmanjs said:


> And some things that are closed right now are opening later today. Ridiculous statement.


What has shut down specifically for this current situation that is opening later today?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures



Hate it for them.  You know so many of them likely loved being able to work at disney.  Makes sense though.


----------



## Yarbogash

I don’t understand why the parks are open today and tomorrow. Or why anyone is going.  If I was at the parks today upon my return home I’d be required to do 14 days of quarantine.


----------



## Thecouch

Its good and bad for disney to do this 2 weeks at a time . if they announced it as 4 weeks you would get a lot more people calling up then the 2 weeks . some people will hold up hope that they can go in 3 or 4 weeks . but the people who are ringing up now to transfer to later dates are going to have more options and lower prices


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Yarbogash said:


> I don’t understand why the parks are open today and tomorrow. Or why anyone is going.  If I was at the parks today upon my return home I’d be required to do 14 days of quarantine.



Not everyone is required to do that. Even though the schools, community organizations, professional organizations, and even some churches are completely shut down in our area, I only have to self quarantine from work if I travel to heavily affected countries.

How different states and municipalities are dealing with this varies a lot. WI and IL governors declared that all schools would close.CA and WA banned large gatherings. Other states are not shutting down any thing or letting cities decide.
From the standpoint of Disney reopening, my concern is that FL is not being pro-active despite having a large population of at risk people and being in the top 10 of states for confirmed number of cases. If any states’ health care system is at risk of being overwhelmed, it’s probably FL’s. And if that happens, Disney is not reopening soon.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures



I haven't been able to find the answer...when wasthe College Program term supposed to end?

I'll have different feelings on this if the answer was mid April as opposed to end of May.


----------



## only hope

Yarbogash said:


> I don’t understand why the parks are open today and tomorrow. Or why anyone is going.  If I was at the parks today upon my return home I’d be required to do 14 days of quarantine.



I’m at Universal because it’s my last chance for probably two months, is my guess. I’m a local who normally goes to Disney or Universal 2-3 times a month most of the year. I work at a wholesale club so I’m already being exposed five days a week anyways, and I don’t think we’ll close- in northern Italy, the grocery stores are still open. There have been no community outbreaks in Orlando or my hometown, so I’m enjoying myself one last time. The past week has been nuts at work and next week probably will be too. If there was an imminent threat the parks would not be open- they’d shut sooner than announced, like Paris did. So that’s why I’m here...and while it’s not busy, it’s certainly not a ghost town either.

edit- I won’t be required to quarantine to go back to work.


----------



## rteetz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I haven't been able to find the answer...when wasthe College Program term supposed to end?
> 
> I'll have different feelings on this if the answer was mid April as opposed to end of May.


There typically are at least two end dates. Some CP's get extended and stay longer than others.


----------



## DisneyFanThi

Remy is Up said:


> Yep and the CMs will be given a specific script to follow with answers they are given and nothing more. They dont make the decisions, just the front line that people talk to and catch all the heat.


----------



## rteetz

Walt Disney World Resort to Continue Offering Select Transportation Options Through the End of March


----------



## osufeth24

Now i'll be hoping Disney Springs stays open until at least Friday lol


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238918288203231239


----------



## MickeyWaffles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I haven't been able to find the answer...when wasthe College Program term supposed to end?
> 
> I'll have different feelings on this if the answer was mid April as opposed to end of May.



Usually multiple dates in May (some may go into June).

I think suspending the DCP is a big clue that they expect this closure will be extended through April at least. If I’m wrong, I’m wrong, but this is a huge indicator IMO.


----------



## Yarbogash

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Not everyone is required to do that. Even though the schools, community organizations, professional organizations, and even some churches are completely shut down in our area,* I only have to self quarantine from work if I travel to heavily affected countries.*
> 
> How different states and municipalities are dealing with this varies a lot. WI and IL governors declared that all schools would close.CA and WA banned large gatherings. Other states are not shutting down any thing or letting cities decide.
> From the standpoint of Disney reopening, my concern is that FL is not being pro-active despite having a large population of at risk people and being in the top 10 of states for confirmed number of cases. If any states’ health care system is at risk of being overwhelmed, it’s probably FL’s. And if that happens, Disney is not reopening soon.


In British Columbia it’s recommended for anyone returning from international travel and  as a gov employee for me it would be mandatory. And the US is the main concern right now because of the high volume of cross border traffic and for a failure by the US to do enough testing. There was a hope here for a while the US would ramp up testing a lot but it’s just not happening fast enough.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/tabl...l4YpbUKF7B1wzJNP89TQPRS4V1zp9--mJjArdxVhligVs


----------



## Aurora0427

wareagle57 said:


> my heart



I watched this and cried. DLP is my home park. We will be there the day it reopens, no matter how crowded!


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...e-to-coronavirus-covid-19-theme-park-closures


Not good. Disney is planning on a much longer closure than two weeks if they are terminating the CP and sending the kids home.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> Usually multiple dates in May (some may go imtil
> 
> I think suspending the DCP is a big clue that they expect this closure will be extended through April at least. If I’m wrong, I’m wrong, but this is a huge indicator IMO.



Yeah i think April 1 is optimistic and I think they know that too but just want some flexibility IF by chance things turn around faster.


----------



## SMRT-1

I think people are jumping to conclusions re: suspending the CP. From what I've read, it's about closing CP housing for safety reasons, and not about the parks being closed.


----------



## kymom99

SMRT-1 said:


> I think people are jumping to conclusions re: suspending the CP. From what I've read, it's about closing CP housing for safety reasons, and not about the parks being closed.


Yes same as all the colleges and universities. 
My son’s friend was in Hungary for a study abroad. Her university made her return yesterday. She will be in isolation for 2 weeks.


----------



## Krandor

SMRT-1 said:


> I think people are jumping to conclusions re: suspending the CP. From what I've read, it's about closing CP housing for safety reasons, and not about the parks being closed.



the question becomes though how quickly can you get them back?  That isn't going that will happen quickly and they rely on a lot of the CP people for a lot of operations.  I'm not sure they would have the staff to reopen without them.  I'd bet 1-2 weeks to get everybody back again which puts an april 1 relaunch almost impossible and that is even assuming the ones from overseas could even get back to the US.


----------



## Mumof4mice

France, with their incredible universal healthcare, just closed all non-essential businesses.  This pandemic is not going away in two weeks.

Meanwhile, our PM (Australia) attended a rugby game yesterday.  Our politicians are morons with no spine or balls.  Perhaps they feel that missing so many organs they'd be immune from multi-organ failure?!

Bracing for the exponential part of the curve.


----------



## rpb718

I think once the parks are closed there will be an announcement concerning the actual length of the closure.  I think WDW only stated a short initial length to avoid attracting folks who live closeby and visit often from coming if they knew the closure was to be longer.  Saying the parks are only going to be closed for a couple weeks wouldn't necessarily attract as many.


----------



## disneygirl777

Krandor said:


> the question becomes though how quickly can you get them back?  That isn't going that will happen quickly and they rely on a lot of the CP people for a lot of operations.  I'm not sure they would have the staff to reopen without them.  I'd bet 1-2 weeks to get everybody back again which puts an april 1 relaunch almost impossible and that is even assuming the ones from overseas could even get back to the US.



I think a bigger question is due to the current climate on traveling, do you need them back anytime soon?  Regardless of when the parks reopen, whether that's April 1st, mid-April, or into May, I feel like people are still going to be holding off traveling then or unable to travel at that point. Everybody I know rescheduled their Spring trips for either next year or this fall, and when things return to semi-normal and restrictions are lifted they will be returning to normal working situations and excited to do so.  Even when restrictions are lightened up a bit people aren't going to be able to drop everything and travel and put together a last minute trip, and I think people will still be holding off travel anyway.  The airlines pared down schedules through September I believe, meaning they think the decrease in demand will last until then.  When Disney reopens it's highly unlikely they're going to have the huge crowd levels at first, meaning they may not need their CP employees and may focus on getting their local staff hours.  I also kind of doubt Disney would ask the international participants to return even if they asked the domestic ones to, given the situation with international travel right now.  Airlines and hotels are cutting employees even though they're still running and open and to me this is the same thing Disney is doing.  When they do reopen (assuming it'll be in the next couple months), they won't need their full staff.  

Again this is all conjecture, none of this is fact.  I don't know Disney's current cast numbers, how big of a proportion CP participants make up out of the entire workforce, but it seems to me that knowing demand for travel is going to be lower the next few months regardless of whether they're open, getting rid of the CP participants and giving the local staff hours (and maybe having limited operations) is the move they'd take.  If they do need the CP kids, they can likely quickly get some domestic ones back and going.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Krandor

disneygirl777 said:


> I think a bigger question is due to the current climate on traveling, do you need them back anytime soon?  Regardless of when the parks reopen, whether that's April 1st, mid-April, or into May, I feel like people are still going to be holding off traveling then or unable to travel at that point. Everybody I know rescheduled their Spring trips for either next year or this fall, and when things return to semi-normal and restrictions are lifted they will be returning to normal working situations and excited to do so.  Even when restrictions are lightened up a bit people aren't going to be able to drop everything and travel and put together a last minute trip, and I think people will still be holding off travel anyway.  The airlines pared down schedules through September I believe, meaning they think the decrease in demand will last until then.  When Disney reopens it's highly unlikely they're going to have the huge crowd levels at first, meaning they may not need their CP employees and may focus on getting their local staff hours.  I also kind of doubt Disney would ask the international participants to return even if they asked the domestic ones to, given the situation with international travel right now.  Airlines and hotels are cutting employees even though they're still running and open and to me this is the same thing Disney is doing.  When they do reopen (assuming it'll be in the next couple months), they won't need their full staff.
> 
> Again this is all conjecture, none of this is fact.  I don't know Disney's current cast numbers, how big of a proportion CP participants make up out of the entire workforce, but it seems to me that knowing demand for travel is going to be lower the next few months regardless of whether they're open, getting rid of the CP participants and giving the local staff hours (and maybe having limited operations) is the move they'd take.  If they do need the CP kids, they can likely quickly get some domestic ones back and going.  Just my opinion.



That is true which does lead to an interesting question which a week ago would have sounded crazy.  If the expectation is that traffic will be lower when they reopen do they reopen all parks at the same time?  Could maybe they start with MK and HS (as the two most popular parks right now) and leave AK and EP  to open later?    I wonder if that is even a possibility?  Typically they need all 4 parks to spread out crowds but if crowds are going to be lower anyway...


----------



## disneygirl777

Krandor said:


> That is true which does lead to an interesting question which a week ago would have sounded crazy.  If the expectation is that traffic will be lower when they reopen do they reopen all parks at the same time?  Could maybe they start with MK and HS (as the two most popular parks right now) and leave AK and EP  to open later?    I wonder if that is even a possibility?  Typically they need all 4 parks to spread out crowds but if crowds are going to be lower anyway...



This is interesting, I was imagining more of an open all parks but maybe not the more "seasonal" attractions and not all restaurants and food carts and such, but you bring up an interesting point.  It'd be much easier to manage just a couple parks with a lessened workforce and then they could see how that goes, what the demand is like, and plan staggered openings from there.  I wouldn't be surprised in the least.  I am imagining that as long as we as a country can 'flatten the curve' or whatever they're calling it, if this does slow down in April they'd probably shoot for a full or close-to-it reopening by Memorial Day weekend.  If it continues to get worse and worse in April that may be off the table but I'd think that'd be a date for them to shoot for, because I don't doubt the younger Floridians would come out in full force and the people that are sick of being all cooped up may leave their nerves behind and go travel to celebrate the beginning of the end of all this.  There are so many moving parts and things that may happen.

I did also want to ask if there are any current updates on Disney Springs? I haven't heard much talk about it on here as people seem to be focused on resorts and hotels, but I do find it interesting that they're specifically leaving them open in both California and Florida.  I know there was an update earlier from someone at a resort saying they had time to get plans together, which indicated the resorts may close, but even with the resorts closing for sure in Cali they are still leaving DTD open.  Are we thinking this is likely to change as well, and Florida will follow suit?


----------



## Krandor

disneygirl777 said:


> This is interesting, I was imagining more of an open all parks but maybe not the more "seasonal" attractions and not all restaurants and food carts and such, but you bring up an interesting point.  It'd be much easier to manage just a couple parks with a lessened workforce and then they could see how that goes, what the demand is like, and plan staggered openings from there.  I wouldn't be surprised in the least.  I am imagining that as long as we as a country can 'flatten the curve' or whatever they're calling it, if this does slow down in April they'd probably shoot for a full or close-to-it reopening by Memorial Day weekend.  If it continues to get worse and worse in April that may be off the table but I'd think that'd be a date for them to shoot for, because I don't doubt the younger Floridians would come out in full force and the people that are sick of being all cooped up may leave their nerves behind and go travel to celebrate the beginning of the end of all this.  There are so many moving parts and things that may happen.



Yeah lots of moving parts.  And for EPCOT in paticular it does become and interesting question.  Now that epcot is shut down if it remains closed for 2-4 additional weeks how much construction could be completed?  if epcot could be opened 4 weeks later but with no consturction walls in the main entranceway area would it be worth it?  I'm not sure but it probably is a question worth asking.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238964729948835842


----------



## fla4fun

Krandor said:


> That is true which does lead to an interesting question which a week ago would have sounded crazy.  If the expectation is that traffic will be lower when they reopen do they reopen all parks at the same time?  Could maybe they start with MK and HS (as the two most popular parks right now) and leave AK and EP  to open later?    I wonder if that is even a possibility?  Typically they need all 4 parks to spread out crowds but if crowds are going to be lower anyway...


I believe they did something similar after some of the hurricanes and after 9/11, but not 100% sure.  They sort of alternated days, or opened one park a day or two and then added another.  I definitely remember them closing part or all of some of the resorts, so capacity was less, during the last big recession. After the hurricanes, the big thing was not only tourists wanting to come back, but CMs being able to get to work.  This could be similar in that aspect.  Anything is possible at this point.


----------



## Krandor

fla4fun said:


> I believe they did something similar after some of the hurricanes and after 9/11, but not 100% sure.  They sort of alternated days, or opened one park a day or two and then added another.  I definitely remember them closing part or all of some of the resorts, so capacity was less, during the last big recession. After the hurricanes, the big thing was not only tourists wanting to come back, but CMs being able to get to work.  This could be similar in that aspect.  Anything is possible at this point.



Yeah all air travel being shut down for a week due to 9/11 is the closest parallel we have to this.  And 9/11 brought us a lot of new security measuers as a result.  I wonder if this is going to be bring an extra focus on cleanliness for businesses and more hand sanitizing stations and the like will become more of the norm even after coronaviris has passed?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238964729948835842



ugh.  This is bad.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> ugh.  This is bad.



I expect this is the beginning of planes getting grounded


----------



## Krandor

I live in Georgia and our primaries were scheduled for end of march (early voting was in progress) and it just got moved to May 19.    It is just a reschedule and not a cancellation so I'm good with it.   However since an election can't do a 2 week at a time thing like disney can I think it gives some insight into when people really think things may get back to normal and fits in with the end april/mid may most here are thinking.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> ugh.  This is bad.



Yes it’s everywhere now. I wish people understood this.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes it’s everywhere now. I wish people understood this.



Once we start testing people the numbers are going to be sobbering...


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Krandor said:


> the question becomes though how quickly can you get them back? That isn't going that will happen quickly and they rely on a lot of the CP people for a lot of operations. I'm not sure they would have the staff to reopen without them. I'd bet 1-2 weeks to get everybody back again which puts an april 1 relaunch almost impossible and that is even assuming the ones from overseas could even get back to the US.


I just heard while they are sending the ICP cast members back to their home countries, the cultural exchange program members are staying here for now.  So they should be able to reopen most of the World Showcase pavilions in two weeks.


----------



## rteetz

Douglas Dubh said:


> I just heard while they are sending the ICP cast members back to their home countries, the cultural exchange program members are staying here for now.  So they should be able to reopen most of the World Showcase pavilions in two weeks.


Just a warning but disney is prepping to not reopen in two weeks.


----------



## Remy is Up

Yarbogash said:


> I don’t understand why the parks are open today and tomorrow. Or why anyone is going.  If I was at the parks today upon my return home I’d be required to do 14 days of quarantine.


Why?  We got here about 45 minutes ago and doing epcot tomorrow night. Having fun


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> Why?  We got here about 45 minutes ago and doing epcot tomorrow night. Having fun



Because....it directly goes against what the recommendation is from all professionals and will only in the long run make the situation worse. It's not about fun.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> Just a warning but disney is prepping to not reopen in two weeks.


yep. As I've been saying. I believe this is mid may to memorial day before anything g reopens


----------



## rteetz

Remy is Up said:


> yep. As I've been saying. I believe this is mid may to memorial day before anything g reopens


Disney is prepping for at least April right now.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> yep. As I've been saying. I believe this is mid may to memorial day before anything g reopens



Same here. Sometime in may is most likely scenario which makes me sad since that will be it for star wars weekend this year (unless they can move it to the fall). I know not important in the grand scheme of things but I do enjoy that race weekend.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

rteetz said:


> Just a warning but disney is prepping to not reopen in two weeks.


Yes that is quite possible.


----------



## Krandor

Douglas Dubh said:


> Yes that is quite possible.



I would say likely.  This isn't going to be over in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mumof4mice

rteetz said:


> Disney is prepping for at least April right now.



Yes, unfortunately the timeframe for the closure will be months, not weeks. 

If we all work together to flatten the curve we could hopefully minimize the carnage.


----------



## Madame

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes, unfortunately the timeframe for the closure will be months, not weeks.
> 
> If we all work together to flatten the curve we could hopefully minimize the carnage.


Very grateful to have seen & shared that video before it got deleted


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> Disney is prepping for at least April right now.


Do you have any new information to back this up, or is this just speculation?


----------



## rteetz

SMRT-1 said:


> Do you have any new information to back this up, or is this just speculation?


More than speculation but I can’t tell you from where. I of course would wait until anything is official but don’t be surprised.


----------



## rteetz

Madame said:


> Very grateful to have seen & shared that video before it got deleted


While I understand much of the frustration and what not this thread is for disney related information.


----------



## Madame

rteetz said:


> While I understand much of the frustration and what not this thread is for disney related information.


Absolutely.  I wasn’t questioning that it was deleted (knew it had to be), just expressing my appreciation.  Thx for keeping the thread on track @rteetz I know it can’t be easy right now


----------



## Mumof4mice

rteetz said:


> While I understand much of the frustration and what not this thread is for disney related information.


Sorry @rteetz .  Thanks for all your good work on DIS!


----------



## Krandor

Madame said:


> Absolutely.  I wasn’t questioning that it was deleted (knew it had to be), just expressing my appreciation.  Thx for keeping the thread on track @rteetz I know it can’t be easy right now



Agreed.  It is very easy in threads like this (and I'm guilty of it myself) to move into more general virus related discussions and veer slightly off the specific topic of this thread.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> More than speculation but I can’t tell you from where. I of course would wait until anything is official but don’t be surprised.


Of course. The closure could very well be extended, so Disney would be foolish not to be prepared for more than a two week closure. However, preparing to be closed longer, and planning to be closed longer are two different things. The college where DW works is planning to be closed for two weeks, but actively preparing for the possibility it could be longer; but just because they're prepared for longer doesn't mean they're writing off the plan to reopen in two weeks, it just means they won't be caught off guard if they don't.


----------



## Krandor

SMRT-1 said:


> Of course. The closure could very well be extended, so Disney would be foolish not to be prepared for more than a two week closure. However, preparing to be closed longer, and planning to be closed longer are two different things. The college where DW works is planning to be closed for two weeks, but actively preparing for the possibility it could be longer; but just because they're prepared for longer doesn't mean they're writing off the plan to reopen in two weeks, it just means they won't be caught off guard if they don't.



What it means is they hope to reopen in 2 weeks.  Doesn't mean they expect to though.  Two different things.  For a business the size of disney let's say I'm 80% sure it won't open in 2 weeks and expect it to be longer.  20% would be enough to leave opening in 2 weeks as an option and not take it off the table.


----------



## rteetz

SMRT-1 said:


> Of course. The closure could very well be extended, so Disney would be foolish not to be prepared for more than a two week closure. However, preparing to be closed longer, and planning to be closed longer are two different things. The college where DW works is planning to be closed for two weeks, but actively preparing for the possibility it could be longer; but just because they're prepared for longer doesn't mean they're writing off the plan to reopen in two weeks, it just means they won't be caught off guard if they don't.


If disney was prepping to be back open in two weeks they wouldn’t be sending the college program kids home and saying their program is over.


----------



## SMRT-1

Krandor said:


> What it means is they hope to reopen in 2 weeks.  Doesn't mean they expect to though.  Two different things.  For a business the size of disney let's say I'm 80% sure it won't open in 2 weeks and expect it to be longer.  20% would be enough to leave opening in 2 weeks as an option and not take it off the table.


Unless you have inside information into what Disney "expects" to happen, that's pure conjecture on your part.

I'm not saying they will reopen in two weeks; I'm saying that all we know is that the parks are closed though 3/31. Anything beyond that is speculation until Disney announces otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

SMRT-1 said:


> Unless you have inside information into what Disney "expects" to happen, that's pure conjecture on your part.
> 
> I'm not saying they will reopen in two weeks; I'm saying that all we know is that the parks are closed though 3/31. Anything beyond that is speculation until Disney announces otherwise.


Like I said this is more than speculation but believe what you will.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

SMRT-1 said:


> Unless you have inside information into what Disney "expects" to happen, that's pure conjecture on your part.
> 
> I'm not saying they will reopen in two weeks; I'm saying that all we know is that the parks are closed though 3/31. Anything beyond that is speculation until Disney announces otherwise.


Whether you’re prepping or planning you look at the leading indicators. Ending the CP isn’t proof but it’s definitely an indicator.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Memorial Day is the earliest I believe it will open. Just my opinion

In the meantime, I’m hoping for $299 a night bungalows at poly


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Like I said this is more than speculation but believe what you will.



My closest thing to insider info is the posts I read from you .

But I have been following COVID-19 updates since January or so and knowing what I know at this point, I think 2 weeks is very very unlikely. This doesn’t just go away once you shut things down. This is going to get much worse. I think our count is in months not weeks to get this under control enough to the point Disney can open again. If they had kept it open that would be one thing, but I would be shocked if it’s opened back up before the situation has stabilized and started to improve.

The international and college kids getting sent home is huge.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> Disney will be fine. Even an extended closure through april and into.may will hurt, but it wont destroy the company. The places hurt will be small businesses and individuals who lose hours or jobs. It also is going to create a forced recession and it will take a while to recover. But disney will get through just fine. No better time to have a number cruncher at the helm


Nobody can say this with certainty.  What is happening now is unprecedented in modern times.  That said, I agree they will probably be ok.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Everything was priced for and planned for perfection...this will not be that way for many months followed by some degree of recession.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> Like I said this is more than speculation but believe what you will.


Again, I'm *not* arguing that Disney will reopen in two weeks. I would not be surprised at all if they don't.

I don't "believe" anything. I'm choosing not to speculate beyond what information has actually been released. For some reason, everyone keeps interpreting that as me saying they will open in two weeks, which I've never said once.


----------



## Remy is Up

Again, I'm *not* arguing that Disney will reopen in two weeks. I would not be surprised at all if they don't.

I don't "believe" anything. I'm choosing not to speculate beyond what information has actually been released. For some reason, everyone keeps interpreting that as me saying they will open in two weeks, which I've never said once.
[/QUOTE]
There are people here with insight and more than just one or two are saying they expect this to be more than 2 weeks, more along the lines of 4-6. You can accuse people of speculating but some people speculate based on pretty reliable information. When they post, learn who they are and trust they likely know more than you do.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> Like I said this is more than speculation but believe what you will.


Rteetz is definitely right.  I’m sorry, but we know what our trajectory is going to look like becuase there are countries ahead of us on that trajectory.  In two weeks we’re going to be under an Italy-style total lockdown.


----------



## Krandor

SMRT-1 said:


> Again, I'm *not* arguing that Disney will reopen in two weeks. I would not be surprised at all if they don't.
> 
> I don't "believe" anything. I'm choosing not to speculate beyond what information has actually been released. For some reason, everyone keeps interpreting that as me saying they will open in two weeks, which I've never said once.



So if your only point is we don't know when they will open and all they have said is 2 weeks then you are right. 

Threads like this are going to talk about what people think will happen and speculation is going to happen.  Nature of the thread.  If you don't want to speculate you have the facts we know "2 weeks closure".


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> Again, I'm *not* arguing that Disney will reopen in two weeks. I would not be surprised at all if they don't.
> 
> I don't "believe" anything. I'm choosing not to speculate beyond what information has actually been released. For some reason, everyone keeps interpreting that as me saying they will open in two weeks, which I've never said once.


There are people here with insight and more than just one or two are saying they expect this to be more than 2 weeks, more along the lines of 4-6. You can accuse people of speculating but some people speculate based on pretty reliable information. When they post, learn who they are and trust they likely know more than you do.
[/QUOTE]
4-6 weeks is way too optimistic too.


----------



## randumb0

If the international CM's are being asked to leave there is no way they reopen in 2 weeks


----------



## Remy is Up

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> There are people here with insight and more than just one or two are saying they expect this to be more than 2 weeks, more along the lines of 4-6. You can accuse people of speculating but some people speculate based on pretty reliable information. When they post, learn who they are and trust they likely know more than you do.


4-6 weeks is way too optimistic too.
[/QUOTE]
I dont disagree. I'm thinking memorial.day but wouldnt be surprised if its longer


----------



## Remy is Up

FWIW magic kingdom was nice tonight. Lots of cp kids saying goodbye


----------



## Amymouse13

Seems the burden to reopen is quite great like the virus has subsided and the public health risk and liability are far reduced... But the ramp up curve with 14 day incubation... As nih dude said things will get much much worse.


----------



## MamaBear12

Anyone know yet what Disney will do for those of us cutoff mid-trip? We won’t be able to do two of our park days, but we already started using our tickets. I don’t feel like calling and waiting on hold for forever yet. ;-P


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238963119621357575


----------



## Krandor

MamaBear12 said:


> Anyone know yet what Disney will do for those of us cutoff mid-trip? We won’t be able to do two of our park days, but we already started using our tickets. I don’t feel like calling and waiting on hold for forever yet. ;-P



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
Unexpired  tickets will get extended to Dec 15th and if you cannot attend by then you'll get credit for future tickets.


----------



## Alsty9093

We have a trip planned for July 5-11. We haven’t canceled yet. My thinking right now is if things are ok enough for Disney to reopen by then we should be fine to go. With that said how likely do you think it is they will reopen by then? I’m trying not to get my hopes but still plan like we are going.


----------



## andyman8

Reports already that several EPCOT entertainment groups are being informed by Disney that their contracts are “cancelled indefinitely.” Matsuriza from Japan just posted on their Facebook page that, essentially, their last performance will be tomorrow. Also hearing British Revolution has announced tomorrow will be their last performance. While still unclear, these appear to be lay-offs. At the very least, don’t expect them to be around when the parks reopen at first.

Also a friend of mine who works in Resorts told me tonight that by tomorrow night, average on-site hotel occupancy will be around 40% (and it will only go down from there). Makes you wonder how long the resorts will stay open.


----------



## Brianstl

To give you an idea how long the military thinks travel needs to be restricted, the Pentagon has banned all travel for troops, civilian personal and the families of both until May 11.


----------



## TomicalJM

Alsty9093 said:


> We have a trip planned for July 5-11. We haven’t canceled yet. My thinking right now is if things are ok enough for Disney to reopen by then we should be fine to go. With that said how likely do you think it is they will reopen by then? I’m trying not to get my hopes but still plan like we are going.


There’s a pretty good chance for July to be ok, though nothing is guaranteed. The good news is you have plenty of time to assess the situation and plan accordingly. If things still look rough come Memorial Day timeframe- then look into postponing for a later date, but I wouldn’t stress about it right now, and definitely wouldn’t want to deal with the waits on the phone lines to change anything right now anyways. I rebooked my March trip for the beginning of August, so will evaluate things in June. If it is still iffy, I’m moving it to 2021 and just not dealing with this year anymore. Lol


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Reports already that several EPCOT entertainment groups are being informed by Disney that their contracts are “cancelled indefinitely.” Matsuriza from Japan just posted on their Facebook page that, essentially, their last performance will be tomorrow. Also hearing British Revolution has announced tomorrow will be their last performance. While still unclear, these appear to be lay-offs. At the very least, don’t expect them to be around when the parks reopen at first.
> 
> Also a friend of mine who works in Resorts told me tonight that by tomorrow night, average on-site hotel occupancy will be around 40% (and it will only go down from there). Makes you wonder how long the resorts will stay open.


----------



## Thecouch

I'm starting to wonder if epcot will be closed longer then the rest to finish the renovation work there quicker. I could see the other parks opening while epcot stays closed in a few months


----------



## rteetz

Thecouch said:


> I'm starting to wonder if epcot will be closed longer then the rest to finish the renovation work there quicker. I could see the other parks opening while epcot stays closed in a few months


No, Disney will open all the parks when they are able. Disney isn’t going to keep a park closed longer than needed because that’s lost revenue.


----------



## Thecouch

Parks won't be full when they open but. Pushing people into 3 parks means they can be better staffed and longer hours.


----------



## PaulaSB12

I found this saying the college program has been ended early and other programs suspended
https://attractionsmagazine.com/disney-college-program-ending-early-coronavirus/
I am expecting to go in September not worrying about that though more concerned if the uk is going on lockdown like some of the European countries have.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> That is true which does lead to an interesting question which a week ago would have sounded crazy.  If the expectation is that traffic will be lower when they reopen do they reopen all parks at the same time?  Could maybe they start with MK and HS (as the two most popular parks right now) and leave AK and EP  to open later?    I wonder if that is even a possibility?  Typically they need all 4 parks to spread out crowds but if crowds are going to be lower anyway...


I wonder if they would potentially leave some of the hotels shut much longer? Potentially bookings will be down for many months to come so may make sense to move guests into fewer hotels.


I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying DLP left Sequoia lodge shut for a year after 9/11


----------



## Thecouch

anthony2k7 said:


> I wonder if they would potentially leave some of the hotels shut much longer? Potentially bookings will be down for many months to come so may make sense to move guests into fewer hotels.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm right in saying DLP left Sequoia lodge shut for a year after 9/11


Would be probably easy to shut a all star resort you would think. Besides theming they are almost the same. Music is half way through a reno so closing that while they finish would be a good idea. When it's done you could switch it to sports closing for renovation. Juts put everyone in  2 all star resorts at a time


----------



## MichelinMan

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes, unfortunately the timeframe for the closure will be months, not weeks.
> 
> If we all work together to flatten the curve we could hopefully minimize the carnage.


If the curve is flattened, that will push out the date for the peak - so could actually end up with the parks being closed for longer.

I'm not expecting the parks to be open until June at the earliest.


----------



## MichelinMan

Alsty9093 said:


> We have a trip planned for July 5-11. We haven’t canceled yet. My thinking right now is if things are ok enough for Disney to reopen by then we should be fine to go. With that said how likely do you think it is they will reopen by then? I’m trying not to get my hopes but still plan like we are going.


We are due to go roughly same date. I would put the odds around 50% - we are being told 10-14 weeks before the peak occurs in the UK here - if the States are a couple of weeks behind us, and follows a similar curve, then that would make it around 12-16 weeks from now, which is sometime in June for the peak.

Of course, if every country across the world has similar pandemics, and large numbers of people are affected, would travel bans actually make any difference? I can't see businesses surviving if countries are locked down for months at a time.

I think the only thing that will shorten this massively is finding a vaccine quickly.


----------



## NJlauren

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask but do we think Disney will try to work on some projects/construction/maintenance during this shut down?


----------



## Jacq7414

Alsty9093 said:


> We have a trip planned for July 5-11. We haven’t canceled yet. My thinking right now is if things are ok enough for Disney to reopen by then we should be fine to go. With that said how likely do you think it is they will reopen by then? I’m trying not to get my hopes but still plan like we are going.


We have a trip planned for July 7-13. I’m just hoping it’s open then. If it is we plan to go.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Reports already that several EPCOT entertainment groups are being informed by Disney that their contracts are “cancelled indefinitely.” Matsuriza from Japan just posted on their Facebook page that, essentially, their last performance will be tomorrow. Also hearing British Revolution has announced tomorrow will be their last performance. While still unclear, these appear to be lay-offs. At the very least, don’t expect them to be around when the parks reopen at first.
> 
> Also a friend of mine who works in Resorts told me tonight that by tomorrow night, average on-site hotel occupancy will be around 40% (and it will only go down from there). Makes you wonder how long the resorts will stay open.


I think they’re only keeping them open to let the last of the guests leave over the next week while they decide their next steps. If they implement an extended closure it would make sense to announce resort closures at that time.


----------



## Mumof4mice

MichelinMan said:


> If the curve is flattened, that will push out the date for the peak - so could actually end up with the parks being closed for longer.
> 
> I'm not expecting the parks to be open until June at the earliest.



Even June is optimistic.  Australia is a little behind the US in case numbers.  We're projecting the peak around July.  I can't see how the parks can open at full capacity if case numbers and deaths are still on the rise/high.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Reports already that several EPCOT entertainment groups are being informed by Disney that their contracts are “cancelled indefinitely.” Matsuriza from Japan just posted on their Facebook page that, essentially, their last performance will be tomorrow. Also hearing British Revolution has announced tomorrow will be their last performance. While still unclear, these appear to be lay-offs. At the very least, don’t expect them to be around when the parks reopen at first.
> 
> Also a friend of mine who works in Resorts told me tonight that by tomorrow night, average on-site hotel occupancy will be around 40% (and it will only go down from there). Makes you wonder how long the resorts will stay open.





rteetz said:


> View attachment 480991


----------



## mshanson3121

So....what can we deduce from this? That when Epcot reopens, the entertainment is going to be gone while Disney tries to recuperate? Or, is this just a formality only for the shut down and they'll all be rehired when the parks open up?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> No, Disney will open all the parks when they are able. Disney isn’t going to keep a park closed longer than needed because that’s lost revenue.


Will Disney want all four parks open if attendance is, lets say, 10 percent of the lowest attendance recorded during the peak of the 2008 recession?  There must be some point where it’s not economical to have all four parks open.


----------



## toonaspie

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200314-crtc2wzntrh2nc5g7453ratjty-story.html
If you are still in Orlando, I would not risk flying home.  I would just rent a car.

Remember this virus can stay on surfaces for several days, some sources say longer than that.


----------



## JungleCrews

mshanson3121 said:


> So....what can we deduce from this? That when Epcot reopens, the entertainment is going to be gone while Disney tries to recuperate? Or, is this just a formality only for the shut down and they'll all be rehired when the parks open up?


I read on  Facebook last night, sorry I did not screenshot and can’t find link, the guitarist of British Revolution pretty much stated they were done with their gig at WDW. It’s such a bummer, the great acts in between rides at Disney World is amazing and integral to the experience. I just hope everyone gets home safe and the decisions we all have to make get us through this and back to a place where we can enjoy great things safely.


----------



## Disney Bobby

mshanson3121 said:


> Because....it directly goes against what the recommendation is from all professionals and will only in the long run make the situation worse. It's not about fun.



That is why this is going to be so hard to slow down and impossible to stop.  People refuse to do what they are told to do.  I'm in SC and my kid was out of school this Thursday and Friday.  We are AP holders and had planned to come down but canceled.  None of us are high risk and would likely had no issues even if we did become infected, but I don't think I could live with myself know I brought it back to my area and someone vulnerable died because of it.  We are on lockdown at home until this passes, only doing what is absolutely required.  Got a trip booked for May too for my 50th birthday.  That's probably getting canceled too, but I'm waiting to see.  I hate it, but DW will still be there after this is all done.  How anyone could rationalize going somewhere like DW right now blows my mind.


----------



## Searc

NJlauren said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to ask but do we think Disney will try to work on some projects/construction/maintenance during this shut down?


I would hope so!


----------



## Searc

toonaspie said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200314-crtc2wzntrh2nc5g7453ratjty-story.html
> If you are still in Orlando, I would not risk flying home.  I would just rent a car.
> 
> Remember this virus can stay on surfaces for several days, some sources say longer than that.


If you live in Ireland or the UK, that isn't an option.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Will Disney want all four parks open if attendance is, lets say, 10 percent of the lowest attendance recorded during the peak of the 2008 recession?  There must be some point where it’s not economical to have all four parks open.



I think you underestimate how much of a money maker Epcot is even in this state.


----------



## Coffee66

rteetz said:


> I think you underestimate how much of a money maker Epcot is even in this state.


Well said. Someone who understands just how powerful Disney is.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> I think you underestimate how much of a money maker Epcot is even in this state.


Yeah, If they went down to 3 parks I’m guessing it wouldn’t be Epcot that got the axe, right?  Animal Kingdom or HS?  I think people are really underestimating just how bad the recession we’re about to enter is going to be.  The economic damage we are facing is basically the equivalent of a category 5 hurricane hitting everywhere in the world at once and lasting for months.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, If they went down to 3 parks I’m guessing it wouldn’t be Epcot that got the axe, right?  Animal Kingdom or HS?  I think people are really underestimating just how bad the recession we’re about to enter is going to be.  The economic damage we are facing is basically the equivalent of a category 5 hurricane hitting everywhere in the world at once and lasting for months.


I can’t see them doing that. All four parks are huge money makers. While yes we haven’t seen anything like this before even during hurricanes and after 9/11 they didn’t only open some of the parks. If you did that you would have to change your ticketing. A ticket currently is valid for all four parks. You are decreasing that value if you do this. We are likely to just see minimal staffing and all four parks running.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, If they went down to 3 parks I’m guessing it wouldn’t be Epcot that got the axe, right?  Animal Kingdom or HS?


But Galaxy's Edge is a game-changer, so the thought of keeping DHS closed is highly unlikely.  Continued popularity of Pandora at AKL makes that less likely than perhaps in the past.  But as rteetz said, there's not much chance they would leave any of the parks closed once they have the ability to re-open.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Does anybody know which DW parks are the most profitable and the least?  I would guess that Epcot is one of the most profitable due to all the booked up restaurants.  My order from most profitable to least would be:

Magic Kingdom
Epcot
Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom


----------



## rteetz

Disney Bobby said:


> Does anybody know which DW parks are the most profitable and the least?  I would guess that Epcot is one of the most profitable due to all the booked up restaurants.  My order from most profitable to least would be:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Epcot
> Hollywood Studios
> Animal Kingdom


I don’t think anybody here has the official numbers. I would agree with that though. That said disney isn’t going to leave money on the table.


----------



## jkh36619

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, If they went down to 3 parks I’m guessing it wouldn’t be Epcot that got the axe, right?  Animal Kingdom or HS?  I think people are really underestimating just how bad the recession we’re about to enter is going to be.  The economic damage we are facing is basically the equivalent of a category 5 hurricane hitting everywhere in the world at once and lasting for months.



I believe that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Firebird060

Animal kingdom costs a lot to run with the animal bills and specialized cast members.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I can’t see them doing that. All four parks are huge money makers. While yes we haven’t seen anything like this before even during hurricanes and after 9/11 they didn’t only open some of the parks. If you did that you would have to change your ticketing. A ticket currently is valid for all four parks. You are decreasing that value if you do this. We are likely to just see minimal staffing and all four parks running.



I could see reduced hours and more attractions going "seasonal" - but yeah, you open up a can of worms if you don't have all 4 parks open, to some extent


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Bobby said:


> Does anybody know which DW parks are the most profitable and the least?  I would guess that Epcot is one of the most profitable due to all the booked up restaurants.  My order from most profitable to least would be:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Epcot
> Hollywood Studios
> Animal Kingdom



Probably the order, though do wonder if the lack of alcohol sales and then the higher number of CMs needed to run all the attractions and the parade and the cost of fireworks, etc might make MK look less profitable than we might think


----------



## Disney Bobby

TheMaxRebo said:


> Probably the order, though do wonder if the lack of alcohol sales and then the higher number of CMs needed to run all the attractions and the parade and the cost of fireworks, etc might make MK look less profitable than we might think



Probably true.  Wouldn't surprise me at all if it were the most expensive to run, although I'm sure Animal Kingdom is up there too.  I suspect cost to run from highest to lowest is:

Magic Kingdom
Animal Kingdom
Epcot
Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

Performer in Italy also being ended.


----------



## Disney Bobby

rteetz said:


> Performer in Italy also being ended.



Permanant?


----------



## DeniseJH

rteetz said:


> Performer in Italy also being ended.



I hate to say it...but sometimes I find that whistle annoying.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Bobby said:


> Permanant?


Yes


----------



## Remy is Up

The realities are setting in on people. This isnt a 2 week deal. It will be lucky if its 6 weeks. And the impact is going to be crazy


----------



## SensesFailed

Really curious on what my son's high school band's plan is with this going on. They were supposed to take a trip down to Disney and Universal in April to perform, but I am more or less leaning to that isn't going to happen, but haven't heard anything yet. Would suck to have worked to get all those points to get the trip to be paid for and then have nothing to show for it.


----------



## NYDisneyKid

rteetz said:


> No, Disney will open all the parks when they are able. Disney isn’t going to keep a park closed longer than needed because that’s lost revenue.



Lost revenue?? They will just increase prices on everything to make up for it. And you know what? People will still come


----------



## rteetz

NYDisneyKid said:


> Lost revenue?? They will just increase prices on everything to make up for it. And you know what? People will still come


I wouldn’t be so sure about that...


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/coll...ocked-from-all-disney-world-theme-parks-today


----------



## Remy is Up

Hard for people to go who lose jobs and are dealing with a mass recession. which is what's about to happen


----------



## NJlauren

NYDisneyKid said:


> Lost revenue?? They will just increase prices on everything to make up for it. And you know what? People will still come





Remy is Up said:


> Hard for people to go who lose jobs and are dealing with a mass recession. which is what's about to happen


I think this is going to lead to a recession, and it’s going to be hard on a lot of people.

I expect Disney will be offering discounts to get people to come, but that’s just my guess.

I also think the overall travel industry will be affected (people scared to fly), even when the worst is over the virus isn’t going away that quick.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

rteetz said:


> I can’t see them doing that. All four parks are huge money makers. While yes we haven’t seen anything like this before even during hurricanes and after 9/11 they didn’t only open some of the parks. If you did that you would have to change your ticketing. A ticket currently is valid for all four parks. You are decreasing that value if you do this. We are likely to just see minimal staffing and all four parks running.


If it ever came to that, gotta think it would be things like mini golf and NBA experience that got shut down first followed by the water parks. Then consolidating resorts, underbooked hotels would get closed first and the guest given upgrades to more popular hotels (All stars consolidating to one of the 3, closing all large sections of the mods, maybe closing just Kidani or leaving only the grand destino tower open and closing the rest of coronado) They would trim hours at the main parks but to completely close them once the virus passes wouldn't be likely


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

SensesFailed said:


> Really curious on what my son's high school band's plan is with this going on. They were supposed to take a trip down to Disney and Universal in April to perform, but I am more or less leaning to that isn't going to happen, but haven't heard anything yet. Would suck to have worked to get all those points to get the trip to be paid for and then have nothing to show for it.



Washington State here. 

Before the schools were shut down here, they had travel bans in place. Those came first. Then it was no sporting events, concerts, or any outside of school hours activities.  Now it's full closure statewide starting Tuesday.


----------



## Remy is Up

NJlauren said:


> I think this is going to lead to a recession, and it’s going to be hard on a lot of people.
> 
> I expect Disney will be offering discounts to get people to come, but that’s just my guess.
> 
> I also think the overall travel industry will be affected (people scared to fly), even when the worst is over the virus isn’t going away that quick.


The travel industry is already being destroyed. And it wont lead to a recession ,it already has begun. Layoffs have started and will continue. Not every company can pay employees for the duration. Within 3 months this will be a full blown global recession of disastrous proportions


----------



## mattpeto

Remy is Up said:


> The travel industry is already being destroyed. And it wont lead to a recession ,it already has begun. Layoffs have started and will continue. Not every company can pay employees for the duration. Within 3 months this will be a full blown global recession of disastrous proportions



While all of that is possible, it's also likely we would rebound pretty quickly too.  This will blow over - it could take a year or 18 months.  I wouldn't cancel your 2021 plans to go to Disney just yet.


----------



## NJlauren

Remy is Up said:


> The travel industry is already being destroyed. And it wont lead to a recession ,it already has begun. Layoffs have started and will continue. Not every company can pay employees for the duration. Within 3 months this will be a full blown global recession of disastrous proportions


Exactly my point, if Disney tries to increase prices during a rescission I’m sure some people will still go, but I expect discount to get people to come.

I was more quoting you as a reply to the other post I quoted, and agreeing with you.  It’s going to get very bad for lots of people and industries.


----------



## DrunkJam

I think things are going to be very different moving forward. 
We are likely to see a whole new way of arranging society, and I am not entirely sure what that will really mean. 
Especially given that people are pulling in a variety of directions now. Many people are volunteering to help more vulnerable people to cope. Many people are stripping supermarket shelves of things that may need sharing more if life is to go on comfortably. 
I don't know how this will find equilibrium, but it will not be soon.
Travel is going to be a very different experience in the future.


----------



## wareagle57

Remy is Up said:


> The realities are setting in on people. This isnt a 2 week deal. It will be lucky if its 6 weeks. And the impact is going to be crazy



Its strange to me that that wasn’t apparent to everyone from the beginning of this discussion. I said as soon as the closures started this would absolutely be the start of a huge recession if not worse.


----------



## Remy is Up

wareagle57 said:


> Its strange to me that that wasn’t apparent to everyone from the beginning of this discussion. I said as soon as the closures started this would absolutely be the start of a huge recession if not worse.


Noone has been willing to use the d word yet but I dont see it as out of the realm of possibility depending on how long this lasts. From an economic standpoint. This is very very bad. People are accustomed to everything will be ok. And long term. They will. But people also dont realize the full effects of this just yet


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Its strange to me that that wasn’t apparent to everyone from the beginning of this discussion. I said as soon as the closures started this would absolutely be the start of a huge recession if not worse.



There was a lot of denial and people really wanting to belive it was just the flu.  Shoot even today I know people who still think this is overreaction and the hyterial is being caused by <insert boogeyman here> for their own gain.  (and there are multiple boogeymen people see).

I do agree when disney reopens they are going to need to do more discounts or perks.  Free Dining is always a popular one so we could see them roll that out more often like they used to.


----------



## NJlauren

Krandor said:


> There was a lot of denial and people really wanting to belive it was just the flu.  Shoot even today I know people who still think this is overreaction and the hyterial is being caused by <insert boogeyman here> for their own gain.  (and there are multiple boogeymen people see).
> 
> I do agree when disney reopens they are going to need to do more discounts or perks.  Free Dining is always a popular one so we could see them roll that out more often like they used to.



that’s what I’m thinking, discounts like after 9/11 , it’s going to take a lot IMO to get people to travel so soon after


----------



## TDSAXX

Remy is Up said:


> Hard for people to go who lose jobs and are dealing with a mass recession. which is what's about to happen


I agree with your post; but I can’t bring myself to “like” it.


----------



## Krandor

NJlauren said:


> that’s what I’m thinking, discounts like after 9/11 , it’s going to take a lot IMO to get people to travel so soon after



Yeah and one of the things we could see is a chicken and the egg thing with transportation and destinations. If airlines are worried people are not going to fly they may not have as many flights open and then if due to low inventory your only flight to orlando would be 2 layovers of 3 hours each you may decide it isn't worth booking WDW.    Transportation and events/places people want to go are two industries very dependent on each other and both are in trouble right now.  So how the ramping back up of both happens could be critical and could be a bit of chicken and the egg problem.


----------



## MamaBear12

Krandor said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> Unexpired  tickets will get extended to Dec 15th and if you cannot attend by then you'll get credit for future tickets.


Thanks! Even if we’ve already used some of the days on it? Will they give us a 2-day ticket for the days we can’t use?


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> Noone has been willing to use the d word yet but I dont see it as out of the realm of possibility depending on how long this lasts. From an economic standpoint. This is very very bad. People are accustomed to everything will be ok. And long term. They will. But people also dont realize the full effects of this just yet



It may be my lack of sleep, but what is the d-word?


----------



## Jchoma

We have a trip booked 4/3-4/11. MYW package with 8-day tickets and split stay (AKL part of package, then a room-only reservation at POR. Sounds like WDW will close past 3/31, but even if they do open on 4/1, we will not go. I already booked a second replacement trip in June. My question is, if we canceled our vacation package now I believe we would have to pay the $200 fee. If we do not cancel but Disney closes, I know that we will get our money back. But will our tickets that are part of our package be refunded? Or just extended? And how about our resort stays? 

I haven’t called Disney directly in effort to keep the phone lines free for those with more immediate trips, but would love any input from anyone who knows these answers. Thank you so much!


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> It may be my lack of sleep, but what is the d-word?



depression


----------



## Pages26

I Reckon none of it will reopen to start of June now. 
Will Disney now start the spaceship earth revamp early?
What will be interesting is that Disney (ratoulie), universal (Bourne) SeaWorld (icebreaker) and Busch Gardens (iron gwazi) will probably all be ready before parks reopen. If all parks reopen on same day, wonder if the YouTube bloggers try do unheard of challenge 4 rides on opening day in 4 different parks


----------



## Krandor

MamaBear12 said:


> Thanks! Even if we’ve already used some of the days on it? Will they give us a 2-day ticket for the days we can’t use?



The way i read it is your existing 2 days will just simply be valid through Dec 15th.  I'd look and see if they are marked anyway like that in MDE and you may want to call when you can and confirm.


----------



## Krandor

Jchoma said:


> We have a trip booked 4/3-4/11. MYW package with 8-day tickets and split stay (AKL part of package, then a room-only reservation at POR. Sounds like WDW will close past 3/31, but even if they do open on 4/1, we will not go. I already booked a second replacement trip in June. My question is, if we canceled our vacation package now I believe we would have to pay the $200 fee. If we do not cancel but Disney closes, I know that we will get our money back. But will our tickets that are part of our package be refunded? Or just extended? And how about our resort stays?
> 
> I haven’t called Disney directly in effort to keep the phone lines free for those with more immediate trips, but would love any input from anyone who knows these answers. Thank you so much!



Disney has said there will be no cancellation fees for trips cancelled that are booked through June 30th. So you can cancel right now with no cancellation fee.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## gottalovepluto

NYDisneyKid said:


> Lost revenue?? They will just increase prices on everything to make up for it. And you know what? People will still come


Disney is obviously worried those days are done for now. If this throws us into recession, people aren’t going to be spending nearly as much “fun money” and vacation is one of the easiest things to cutback.


----------



## Krandor

*https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/coll...ocked-from-all-disney-world-theme-parks-today
This is a nice gesture.  *


----------



## fsjking

Firebird060 said:


> Animal kingdom costs a lot to run with the animal bills and specialized cast members.



The animal costs are there if they are open or not. You can't just stop feeding them. 



Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> If it ever came to that, gotta think it would be things like mini golf and NBA experience that got shut down first followed by the water parks. Then consolidating resorts, underbooked hotels would get closed first and the guest given upgrades to more popular hotels (All stars consolidating to one of the 3, closing all large sections of the mods, maybe closing just Kidani or leaving only the grand destino tower open and closing the rest of coronado) They would trim hours at the main parks but to completely close them once the virus passes wouldn't be likely



Can they just close the DVC resorts? What does the contract with the owners say about this kind of thing?


----------



## Krandor

fsjking said:


> The animal costs are there if they are open or not. You can't just stop feeding them.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they just close the DVC resorts? What does the contract with the owners say about this kind of thing?



DVC I don't think they could.  If they had to consolidate resorts you may see something like 1 all-star or pop open and AoA closed or things like that.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> depression



 Sorry, should have known.


----------



## NJlauren

Krandor said:


> Yeah and one of the things we could see is a chicken and the egg thing with transportation and destinations. If airlines are worried people are not going to fly they may not have as many flights open and then if due to low inventory your only flight to orlando would be 2 layovers of 3 hours each you may decide it isn't worth booking WDW.    Transportation and events/places people want to go are two industries very dependent on each other and both are in trouble right now.  So how the ramping back up of both happens could be critical and could be a bit of chicken and the egg problem.


Totally!  

I Will be following closely for many reasons


----------



## MamaBear12

Krandor said:


> The way i read it is your existing 2 days will just simply be valid through Dec 15th.  I'd look and see if they are marked anyway like that in MDE and you may want to call when you can and confirm.


Thanks for clarifying! I just checked our tickets and they now say use before 12/15/2020. Looks like we’ll be planning a return trip this fall!


----------



## Krandor

MamaBear12 said:


> Thanks for clarifying! I just checked our tickets and they now say use before 12/15/2020. Looks like we’ll be planning a return trip this fall!



That is one of the nice things about having things in MDE.  If there is an issue like this they don't have to manually give people replacement tickets one by one.  They can just flip a switch and adjust everybodys tickets all at once.  Really pretty efficient for an issue like this.


----------



## Farro

All the entertainment we are losing at Epcot...I'm actually kind of scared at what it will all become after this.


----------



## Jchoma

Krandor said:


> Disney has said there will be no cancellation fees for trips cancelled that are booked through June 30th. So you can cancel right now with no cancellation fee.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Thank you!! I had not seen this.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Pages26 said:


> If all parks reopen on same day, wonder if the YouTube bloggers try do unheard of challenge 4 rides on opening day in 4 different parks


First world problems.    

Too soon?


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...restaurants-but-interaction-to-be-limited.htm


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...restaurants-but-interaction-to-be-limited.htm


This is the right move. Been seeing some airport pics and it’s a disaster right now. There’s no good solution but you have to control the flow of passengers to minimize the risk of people picking up the virus.


----------



## freshmanjs

fatmanatee said:


> This is the right move. Been seeing some airport pics and it’s a disaster right now. There’s no good solution but you have to control the flow of passengers to minimize the risk of people picking up the virus.



Domestic travel at airports is completely normal (and less crowded than usual, so security lines are faster). International travel into the USA is a mess, but that's not relevant for current WDW guests.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239284935988477960


----------



## osufeth24

I think DS will eventually be closing within a week


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> I think DS will eventually be closing within a week



I think most all resturants and bars will be closing by the end of the week.  Disney springs will be part of it but likely not all.


----------



## kymom99

NYDisneyKid said:


> Lost revenue?? They will just increase prices on everything to make up for it. And you know what? People will still come


People are going to be broke


----------



## kymom99

freshmanjs said:


> Domestic travel at airports is completely normal (and less crowded than usual, so security lines are faster). International travel into the USA is a mess, but that's not relevant for current WDW guests.


My friends husband came home from Florida last night. Security took 1.5 hours


----------



## toonaspie

osufeth24 said:


> I think DS will eventually be closing within a week



Same with the resorts. Hopefully they're giving guests more ample time for checking out/travel arrangements than they did with Disneyland when they just dropped it on everybody.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I think most all resturants and bars will be closing by the end of the week.  Disney springs will be part of it but likely not all.



Hi.  Feds just cut interest rates to zero. What does that mean? Does it help anyone else besides people buying a home or looking for some other line of credit? I just don't really know what that does.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

fsjking said:


> The animal costs are there if they are open or not. You can't just stop feeding them.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they just close the DVC resorts? What does the contract with the owners say about this kind of thing?



Not quite the same thing at DLR because they’re not closing it to consolidate but all resorts are closing, but the DVC at Grand Californian closes tomorrow right?


----------



## SMRT-1

Someone who says they're an ICP student posted on another thread that they were allowed to choose their housing today, and that they are being told that people scheduled to arrive before 4/13 should wait for more information, but that those scheduled for 4/20 or later should plan to report as expected.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...nk-it-will-be-announced.3796777/post-61682053


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Hi.  Feds just cut interest rates to zero. What does that mean? Does it help anyone else besides people buying a home or looking for some other line of credit? I just don't really know what that does.


It is an attempt to force money that is sitting on the sidelines into the economy instead of gaining interest.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> It is an attempt to force money that is sitting on the sidelines into the economy instead of gaining interest.



How? Or is it too complicated to explain on a message board? 

I googled. For the average consumer it doesn't really affect you unless home owner or buying a home or car. 

bummer.


----------



## freshmanjs

kymom99 said:


> My friends husband came home from Florida last night. Security took 1.5 hours



I came home from florida yesterday. Security took 1 minute.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> How? Or is it too complicated to explain on a message board?


When people think it is risky to make investments into the economy they will put their money in the bank/treasury bills and take the sure return of the interest rate offered.  The hope is that by taking that sure return away, they will put that money to work instead creating economic activity.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

NYC schools closed until at least April 20th. Mayor believes it won’t open then. Classes might be closed till September. School year could be canceled.


----------



## Bloor Street Mama

Krandor said:


> Disney has said there will be no cancellation fees for trips cancelled that are booked through June 30th. So you can cancel right now with no cancellation fee.
> 
> **********
> 
> I had 5-day park tickets that were to start today. I called Disney and asked for a full refund instead of having it applied as a future credit (and I don’t know if I’ll be able to come back in 2020). I’m Canadian (our dollar is weak). I’m expecting that there will be discounts next year, so I hope to be able to take advantage of those—if I’m not too impacted by the recession that is sure to come.


----------



## Animal

Grumpy by Birth said:


> First world problems.
> 
> Too soon?


6 parks??


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> How? Or is it too complicated to explain on a message board?
> 
> I googled. For the average consumer it doesn't really affect you unless home owner or buying a home or car.
> 
> bummer.



What is does help is if say disney needs to get a loan to help them through this stretch it will be easier to do at a lower interest rates.  This will help businesses stay afloat which is needed to keep the economy afloat and to help make sure workers can maintain a job and be paid.   So not directly but indirectly it affects all of us.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hertamaniac

Since we can discuss the Fed and interest rates, I think the ability to be at near zero is a good move from the reserve.  I fully expect that my non-equity positions being in cash will earn much less this year with this cut.  But, that is not important right now as injecting monies into corporations is mission critical.


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> Since we can discuss the Fed and interest rates, I think the ability to be at near zero is a good move from the reserve.  I fully expect that my non-equity positions being in cash will earn much less this year with this cut.  But, that is not important right now as injecting monies into corporations is mission critical.



Dropping it a full point is basically the fed admitting a recession is coming and trying to act proactively to lessen the impact which is a good thing. 

Disney/universal might be ok due to having other streams of income but places that rely soley on tourist money like six flags, seaworld, cedar fair and of course small businesses like a helicoper tour company are going to hurt and their ability to get loans cheaply will help a lot to lesson the impact of all of this... at least that's the hope.


----------



## hertamaniac

Krandor said:


> Dropping it a full point is basically the fed admitting a recession is coming and trying to act proactively to lessen the impact which is a good thing.
> 
> Disney/universal might be ok due to having other streams of income but places that rely soley on tourist money like six flags, seaworld, cedar fair and of course small businesses like a helicoper tour company are going to hurt and their ability to get loans cheaply will help a lot to lesson the impact of all of this... at least that's the hope.



Quite possibly.  Companies that have adequate cash reserves are better positioned for this scenario, but the near zero % loan is a solid bridge for the others in my opinion.

Also, the Fed also said that it will buy at least $500 billion in Treasury securities and $200 billion in mortgage-backed securities over the coming months.


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> Quite possibly.  Companies that have adequate cash reserves are better positioned for this scenario, but the near zero % loan is a solid bridge for the others in my opinion.
> 
> Also, the Fed also said that it will buy at least $500 billion in Treasury securities and $200 billion in mortgage-backed securities over the coming months.



More then just cash reserves.  Even with parks closed Disney and Universal have other revenue coming in from movie business and other places so are better able to handle a shutdown.  Places that don't have that are going to be in worse shape since they may have close to zero revenue coming in.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> More then just cash reserves.  Even with parks closed Disney and Universal have other revenue coming in from movie business and other places so are better able to handle a shutdown.  Places that don't have that are going to be in worse shape since they may have close to zero revenue coming in.


Disney has stopped releasing movies for now and theaters are basically empty.  Studios aren’t generating revenues through theatrical releases right now.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> Disney has stopped releasing movies for now and theaters are basically empty.  Studios aren’t generating revenues through theatrical releases right now.



Not on new ones but still residuals from DVD, streaming, disney+, etc.   Disney still has money coming in.  Not as much but they still have revenue streams.    Plus still merchendise and things as well.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> It may be my lack of sleep, but what is the d-word?


Depression


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> Not on new ones but still residuals from DVD, streaming, disney+, etc.   Disney still has money coming in.  Not as much but they still have revenue streams.    Plus still merchendise and things as well.


They still have some streams, but even most of those are going to take a heavy hit.  I canceled my ESPN+ subscription a month early because like the ESPN cable channels, they have no programming.  They lost all kinds of revenue by losing Championship Week.


----------



## fatmanatee

Not sure how new this is but friend spotted this on the CDC website. Something to keep in mind when you’re trying to estimate re-openings.


----------



## ksdave

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure how new this is but friend spotted this on the CDC website. Something to keep in mind when you’re trying to estimate re-openings.


As I stated on another thread, it is quite possible, if the curve continues to grow exponentially and does not start to flatten soon, the President or the state Governors may start declaring Martial Law.  It has happened before and may be necessary again.  At that point, WDW will be one of our lesser worries.


----------



## hertamaniac

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure how new this is but friend spotted this on the CDC website. Something to keep in mind when you’re trying to estimate re-openings.



Circling this back to WDW/DL, I think this sets your earliest target date to have a staged reopening.


----------



## circus4u

freshmanjs said:


> Domestic travel at airports is completely normal (and less crowded than usual, so security lines are faster). International travel into the USA is a mess, but that's not relevant for current WDW guests.


O'Hare had 4 hour lines to get through security yesterday.


----------



## only hope

toonaspie said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200314-crtc2wzntrh2nc5g7453ratjty-story.html
> If you are still in Orlando, I would not risk flying home.  I would just rent a car.
> 
> Remember this virus can stay on surfaces for several days, some sources say longer than that.



But there's no way of knowing if the people who were in the car before you had an illness, whether covid-19 or something else.


----------



## Krandor

ksdave said:


> As I stated on another thread, it is quite possible, if the curve continues to grow exponentially and does not start to flatten soon, the President or the state Governors may start declaring Martial Law.  It has happened before and may be necessary again.  At that point, WDW will be one of our lesser worries.



I hope it doesn't come to that but I think measure like CA just issued in regards to restaurants and bars may spread accrosss the US.  

And I still can't believe there are people who still think this is a media hype and is "just the flu" and all this is overreaction.


----------



## freshmanjs

circus4u said:


> O'Hare had 4 hour lines to get through security yesterday.



Those lines were to get through customs, not security.


----------



## hertamaniac

For those of you that may be trying to plan something around the WDW closure, they just down our SE beaches.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/a...KTQduoF0Gcf_GGU3D801vhej_t2UjLVpjp7Y5lG3MbyYA


----------



## MommaBerd

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure how new this is but friend spotted this on the CDC website. Something to keep in mind when you’re trying to estimate re-openings.



It is so hard to believe - 8 weeks. This is going to hurt. A lot.


----------



## MommaBerd

hertamaniac said:


> For those of you that may be trying to plan something around the WDW closure, they just down our SE beaches.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/a...KTQduoF0Gcf_GGU3D801vhej_t2UjLVpjp7Y5lG3MbyYA



I’m not sure why beaches would be closed as long as social distancing practices are observed. But I’ve never been to these beaches. Are they typically crowded?


----------



## Krandor

Just adding a non-disney comment so feel free to delete.  This just hit real home to me.  I work in a small 4 story office building in the subburbs of atlanta.  We just got told somebody at one of the other companies in the building (not ours) has been confirmed COVID19.   The work I do I can do remotely and was remote most of last week and was only in the office monday so I think/hope I'm good.  Still though for it to hit so close to home is a bit scary.   Makes me appreciate even more what disney is doing even though none of us like it and I'm almost positive my upcoming trip in April isn't happening.  It is one thing to think about Italty.  It is something else when you hear somebody in the building you work in has it.

Sorry for the off-topic to WDW but needed to say that.


----------



## hertamaniac

MommaBerd said:


> I’m not sure why beaches would be closed as long as social distancing practices are observed. But I’ve never been to these beaches. Are they typically crowded?



Since a portion of the WDW audience was going to be Spring Break college students, some may visit these beaches (keeping it WDW related). 

Realistically, those beaches would be packed with Spring Breakers.  Governor DeSantis just finished a press conference about what good is having schools and larger crowd events closed only to have ~500 students at a bar until 2AM in close proximity.  I think closing the beaches might lessen the desire to visit this area.  I suspect he is looking at closing the bars in that region (Broward County) as it currently is among, if not the, highest concentration of cases.


----------



## sethschroeder

ksdave said:


> As I stated on another thread, it is quite possible, if the curve continues to grow exponentially and does not start to flatten soon, the President or the state Governors may start declaring Martial Law.  It has happened before and may be necessary again.  At that point, WDW will be one of our lesser worries.



If there is Martial Law I am glad I don't live in the city/subburbs. Luckily since I travel so much proximity to an office was not a priority. I feel sorry for those in the city if that starts happening.

I think prior to that though they need to take the step of closing all non-essential stores, restaurants, bars. You saw all these people posting on social media about going out.


----------



## Brianstl

Just got the phone call that they are shutting down my son’s school and all other schools in the St. Louis area no later than Wednesday.


----------



## jade1

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/63939666-1d17-4ae0-bcf3-98ea4ce27176#UUiTFlZ01.copy


----------



## fatmanatee

MommaBerd said:


> I’m not sure why beaches would be closed as long as social distancing practices are observed. But I’ve never been to these beaches. Are they typically crowded?



I don’t think social distancing is good enough to be honest. That’s been the rule lately bc local governments didn’t want to lock everything down but were hoping that people would adhere to best practices and... they haven’t. To add to this, since everything else is closed, you’re gonna have people go to whatever is open, creating bigger crowds for those places. 

In other news, looks like Vegas is starting to shut down too.


----------



## Krandor

https://www.8newsnow.com/news/local...utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter_8NewsNow


----------



## rteetz

MK doing a big send off at the Main Street station with characters and WDW president Josh D'Amaro.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> MK doing a big send off at the Main Street station with characters and WDW president Josh D'Amaro.



Can't wait to see video... or actually maybe I don't want to see it...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239373858140020736


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239373858140020736



A fabulous example of social distancing.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

NYC just basically shut down the entire city and this guy is taking photos in that massive crowd, in a state with the highest risk of people to get seriously sick. Smart.


----------



## Coffee66

Krandor said:


> Just adding a non-disney comment so feel free to delete.  This just hit real home to me.  I work in a small 4 story office building in the subburbs of atlanta.  We just got told somebody at one of the other companies in the building (not ours) has been confirmed COVID19.   The work I do I can do remotely and was remote most of last week and was only in the office monday so I think/hope I'm good.  Still though for it to hit so close to home is a bit scary.   Makes me appreciate even more what disney is doing even though none of us like it and I'm almost positive my upcoming trip in April isn't happening.  It is one thing to think about Italty.  It is something else when you hear somebody in the building you work in has it.
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic to WDW but needed to say that.


Good post


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239373858140020736



While it may not be advisable right now I'm still glad he's doing that


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> A fabulous example of social distancing.


Really?  They just closed all their parks. People were enjoying the last evening. They did the same thing at epcot and had all the cp kids at studios. Disney is darned if it does or doesnt with some of you. This is uncharted territory for everyone and people and companies are doing the best they can. Some of these people may not have the ability to make it back for a long time thanks to the recession. Some of the cps formed friendships that they now have to walk away from or a once in a lifetime opportunity to be in dcp and now get sent away. I'd suggest you relax and Take the judgement of others elsewhere.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Washington State is moving into the next phase of closures:


Gov. Jay Inslee released a statement tonight that further expands protections against COVID-19.



> “Given the explosion of COVID-19 in our state and globally, I will sign a statewide emergency proclamation tomorrow to *temporarily shut down restaurants, bars and entertainment and recreational facilities.*





> “Restaurants will be allowed to provide take-out and delivery services but no in-person dining will be permitted.





> “The ban will not apply to grocery stores and pharmacies. Other retail outlets will have reduced occupancy.





> “Additionally, *all gatherings with over 50 participants are prohibited and all gatherings under 50 participants are prohibited unless previously announced criteria for public health and social distancing are met.*





> “These are very difficult decisions, but hours count here and very strong measures are necessary to slow the spread of the virus. I know there will be significant economic impacts to all our communities and we are looking at steps to help address those challenges.





> “Tonight, after consultations with me and with the Department of Health, *King County announced that they will be taking these actions immediately*. King County has been the hotbed of this outbreak and has the largest population center in the state. I have spoken to Executive Dow Constantine and I applaud their decision to act quickly. We will do a joint media announcement with more details tomorrow morning.”


Source: https://keprtv.com/news/local/gov-inslee-to-shut-down-restaurants-and-bars?fbclid=IwAR03Stxb_AtwCeyicirq4mtgjazMlUbyQWU-fC7FfMeGiFq1E1MmzuBzz24

This is the first I've seen a prohibition of ALL gatherings. There's no way Disney is reopening in 2 weeks.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Really?  They just closed all their parks. People were enjoying the last evening. They did the same thing at epcot and had all the cp kids at studios. Disney is darned if it does or doesnt with some of you. This is uncharted territory for everyone and people and companies are doing the best they can. Some of these people may not have the ability to make it back for a long time thanks to the recession. Some of the cps formed friendships that they now have to walk away from or a once in a lifetime opportunity to be in dcp and now get sent away. I'd suggest you relax and Take the judgement of others elsewhere.


The emotion of the moment doesn’t make it the smart thing to do.  I understand it, but moments like those are why governments are ordering closures now instead of just recommending social distancing.


----------



## rteetz

Let's not debate whether its the right thing to do or not. Its a tough time for everyone. I think having leadership that shows they care is important.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> The emotion of the moment doesn’t make it the smart thing to do.  I understand it, but moments like those are why governments are ordering closures now instead of just recommending social distancing.


Smart or not. Most of those people were already there o. Property finishing their vacations and disney did something special for the last night. If they had not people would be complaining they were being cold and greedy. The reality is you can social distance all you want but the damage was done 3 or more weeks ago.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> Let's not debate whether its the right thing to do or not. Its a tough time for everyone. I think having leadership that shows they care is important.


Exactly.


----------



## Brianstl

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Washington State is moving into the next phase of closures:
> 
> 
> Gov. Jay Inslee released a statement tonight that further expands protections against COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://keprtv.com/news/local/gov-inslee-to-shut-down-restaurants-and-bars?fbclid=IwAR03Stxb_AtwCeyicirq4mtgjazMlUbyQWU-fC7FfMeGiFq1E1MmzuBzz24
> 
> This is the first I've seen a prohibition of ALL gatherings. There's no way Disney is reopening in 2 weeks.


Do gatherings of over 50 people include work?  The rule that came out in the St Louis metro area tonight was social gatherings of more than 50 people which wouldn’t include a work location.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> Do gatherings of over 50 people include work?  The rule that came out in the St Louis metro area tonight was social gatherings of more than 50 people which wouldn’t include a work location.


I think some states are even looking at companies or offices of more than 50 people. Work or not you are still putting a lot of people in close proximity to one another sharing space and air. I know many companies are telling anyone who can work from home.to do so. I'm a lucky one that can. My wife however is not because she works in a doctor's office


----------



## Warm Hugs

With nba owners thinking best case scenerio is mid June or late June for the season to restart.. this isn’t looking promising for Disney to reopen anytime soon.


----------



## fsjking

Warm Hugs said:


> With nba owners thinking best case scenerio is mid June or late June for the season to restart.. this isn’t looking promising for Disney to reopen anytime soon.



Yeah as they have an easier avenue to reopen as most of their business is local. They don't depend on people traveling far to support the business.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Let's not debate whether its the right thing to do or not. Its a tough time for everyone. I think having leadership that shows they care is important.



agreed which is why I said I’m glad he’s doing it.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> I think some states are even looking at companies or offices of more than 50 people. Work or not you are still putting a lot of people in close proximity to one another sharing space and air. I know many companies are telling anyone who can work from home.to do so. I'm a lucky one that can. My wife however is not because she works in a doctor's office



I work for an it consulting firm and Friday we were slammed by companies trying to expand wfh with equipment/ setups that were not designed for that many people. At 4pm Friday we had about 5 different customers who wanted out help with wfh type setups and a combination of vpn and collab type setups.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Brianstl said:


> Do gatherings of over 50 people include work?  The rule that came out in the St Louis metro area tonight was social gatherings of more than 50 people which wouldn’t include a work location.



I don't even know, but we're supposed to have a staff meeting on Tuesday and that will be more than 50 people, so I guess we'll have to find out soon. It does say _all _gatherings though, so I'd think work meetings would be included. I don't know about work sites where people are spaced apart. 

I'm fairly certain this WILL include more churches. The current restrictions include spiritual gatherings and the limit is 250 people or more. Small churches still met and I know of one church that added services to bring the numbers down at each individual service.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239382528303271938


----------



## halfpintpeggy

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239382528303271938



Not too surprising I suppose. Do you think this indicates that all of WDW lodging options will close as well?


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239382528303271938


I want to note I have not yet found another source to back this one up.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239379329194360832


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I wonder how the Washington requirements impact planes. More than 50 people are usually on a flight.


----------



## rteetz

Big update here!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239404433525493760


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Big update here!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239404433525493760



GOOD!

Glad to see a solid closing date for the resorts. I cannot believe people were still considering leaving for resort only trips at this time.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

So basically all Disney-owned parks, resorts, and stores are closing nationwide except Aulani and Hilton Head?


----------



## rteetz

Where'sPiglet? said:


> So basically all Disney-owned parks, resorts, and stores are closing nationwide except Aulani and Hilton Head?


Looks that way for now.


----------



## Farro

Brick and mortar store - most people shop online anyways, I don't see that taking a hit.

I actually almost want to block all my usual suspect shopping sites during this quarantine, I may go nuts buying things!


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

There's no end date to the closure on this announcement.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Big update here!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239404433525493760


Son of a biscuit eater! We also have a Vero Beach reservation 4/3 - 4/6 before our WDW trip.  Guess I'll be cancelling that one too!


----------



## Brianstl

Not Disney related, but I thought this is a smart and thoughtful thing to do.

https://www.kmov.com/news/st-louis-...cc.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Let's not debate whether its the right thing to do or not. Its a tough time for everyone. I think having leadership that shows they care is important.



I am torn on the whole thing - though the fact he was trying to make time for the cast members and not addressing the media makes me think at least his heart is in the right place 

Looking back, WDW probably should have just closed up the parks on Friday but since they were open it is what it is I guess


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Not Disney related, but I thought this is a smart and thoughtful thing to do.
> 
> https://www.kmov.com/news/st-louis-...cc.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



A local grocery chain near us (that I frequent as they have a great beer selection) is going to reduced hours and reserving the first 30mins if every day for people over the age of 60 or with compromised health - I think that is great


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yarbogash said:


> Ditto. Between the still totally botched testing program and the general unwillingness of Americans to accept government instruction, I really think the us is completely *bleeped*.



Just saw a video of the police driving down Bourbon St in New Orleans trying to clear the street of people and they are all just staring and taking video (I was just in New Orleans last week for a work event so hit home a bit)

Part that I noticed the most was all the comments to the video of people saying "this is what communism looks like" and things like that .... People just won't accept that this is necessary


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am torn on the whole thing - though the fact he was trying to make time for the cast members and not addressing the media makes me think at least his heart is in the right place
> 
> Looking back, WDW probably should have just closed up the parks on Friday but since they were open it is what it is I guess



I'm not torn.  I applaud his actions from the train station where there was some distance between himself and the characters.  A leader should set a positive example especially when medical officials have repeatedly stated proper precautions.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> A local grocery chain near us (that I frequent as they have a great beer selection) is going to reduced hours and reserving the first 30mins if every day for people over the age of 60 or with compromised health - I think that is great



Granted we're a small, rural area, but some of the local grocery stores here have implemented grocery delivery service. They set up a phone number and email address where you can call and place your order. Sooo good for everyone, but especially seniors and those at risk.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> A local grocery chain near us (that I frequent as they have a great beer selection) is going to reduced hours and reserving the first 30mins if every day for people over the age of 60 or with compromised health - I think that is great


Those are going to be some long lines in the morning, what with everyone writing checks...

Just comic relief, everyone, please don't flame me.


----------



## CastAStone

Where'sPiglet? said:


> So basically all Disney-owned parks, resorts, and stores are closing nationwide except Aulani and Hilton Head?


I am racking my brain so hard to understand why Vero Beach but not Aulani or HHI.

I can’t come up with anything. Especially Vero vs HH.


----------



## CastAStone

mshanson3121 said:


> Granted we're a small, rural area, but some of the local grocery stores here have implemented grocery delivery service. They set up a phone number and email address where you can call and place your order. Sooo good for everyone, but especially seniors and those at risk.


Before the 1950s this is how many people got groceries (minus the email)


----------



## Brianstl

I will probably need a couple of quarantinis to make it through the day.


----------



## hertamaniac

Brianstl said:


> I will probably need a couple of quarantinis to make it through the day.
> 
> View attachment 481366



That's a daily intake?


----------



## JaxDad

Brianstl said:


> I will probably need a couple of quarantinis to make it through the day.
> 
> View attachment 481366


I read the bottle of "Long Beach Water" vodka as "Bleach Water," so I must be too deep into coronavirus thinking...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I don't expect Disney to reopen until May sometime. And most of the USA.

I work for a level 1 trauma center. I work in surgery scheduling elective cases. We have been given the call to cancel all elective surgeries and procedures including cath lab, GI procedures, endoscopies, colonoscopies, etc for the next two weeks. The specific surgeons I work for told us not even to reschedule them yet since they expect this to go longer.

We are cancelling due to low supplies of masks, gowns and gloves. We need every available bed and supplies to prepare for the uptick in admissions and visits.

They expect the peek to hit in 4 weeks. I'm in NJ. We have 99 cases.

This is what we have received via email. We get updates about 2-3 times a day.


----------



## mshanson3121

CastAStone said:


> Before the 1950s this is how many people got groceries (minus the email)



It will be interesting to see if it makes a come back, past this. Even before Covid, there are so many seniors and others out there who do have a hard time getting to the store, that would really benefit from this.


----------



## ksdave

Sin City is closing too.
MGM Vegas


----------



## Renarr

Brianstl said:


> Do gatherings of over 50 people include work?  The rule that came out in the St Louis metro area tonight was social gatherings of more than 50 people which wouldn’t include a work location.



When the rule first came out in Washington (state) at 250, it didn't include schools because they generally met in classrooms of approximately 30 or so at a time. Schools were addressed separately.

My guess would be that "gatherings" that don't include the word social would apply to work meetings as well.

Still hoping for a trip starting July 13.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

sunflare said:


> I don't believe the restrictions affect either. Businesses, as well as schools and "institutes of higher learning" are exempt. The flights might be a bit greyer of an area, but I think would fall under federal rule and therefore be exempt. All the other closures of businesses (restaurants, etc), are state-driven. Remember, CDC notices are recommendations, not backed by power of law, technically. It would be up to the ruling government entity to enforce a recommendation.



The question about impacting work was referring to a new Washington State set of restrictions from the governor restricting _all gatherings_ over 50 and many under 50 as well. 

Schools are shutting down statewide through at least April 24th as of tomorrow. Many closed today, although some are open.


----------



## DeniseJH

hertamaniac said:


> That's a daily intake?



I think the recommended daily allowance is _at least _2 a day, preferably in the evening, not to exceed 5 (or 8, maybe?) per day. Side effects may include slurring your words, overconfidence, giggling (ladies only), and proclaiming how much you LOVE everybody. Drink up!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

ksdave said:


> Sin City is closing too.
> MGM Vegas



You know it's serious when the casinos close.


----------



## Remy is Up

mi*vida*loca said:


> Most of our outpatient visits have gone to phone calls/Skype if possible. They are minimizing who comes in to be seen. If you come in as a patient, no children allowed, and only one person can accompany you who is over 18.
> 
> If we travel internationally we are on a 14 day quarantine.
> 
> Maybe we expect a peak in 4 weeks due to us being close to NYC (I'm in South Jersey, 90 minutes from NYC and 5 minutes from Philadelphia). Lots of people work in NYC that live in the area.
> 
> Either way I don't see the parks, or most of the USA, opening until mid to late May at the earliest. But it could very well go into June/July. I wouldn't be surprised.


Yeah. We are in Florida so I do think we are a bit behind other people. Having all the spring breakers in South Florid likely didnt help but the local governments around Tampa/Sarasota/Bradenton/Clearwater are doing everything they can, inclusive of closing parks, beaches, public gatherings. And soon people will find bars, restaurants etc will be closed or take out only. Hospitals are bailing on anything elective and telling docs, we will not allow elective or non critical surgery. People may as well realize, this is going to be life for the next 8-12 weeks. If it ends up being shorter, great, but, prepare for the worst.


----------



## Krandor

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> You know it's serious when the casinos close.



Exactly. That to me is the bigger news tthen disney springs/resorts shutting down. Casinos will not shut down unless they absolutely have to so this is huge news. 

On the disney side this looks more and more like they are definitely planning for more then a 2 week closing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239534085141340163


----------



## tlmadden73

I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER. 

So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months. 

We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.


----------



## TwoMisfits

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.



It won't happen til we get a handle on getting everyone tested and understanding the scope of the disaster we're in right now...with symptoms sometimes taking 2 weeks from exposure, and then another week-10 days before you know how serious, it will be 4 weeks til we know where we are as of today...

So, I'd say at least 4 weeks...and likely the 8-10 weeks being bandied about (as a MINIMUM)...UNLESS we get a treatment or a cure...


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.



Most businesses and state/federal governments are going to look to the CDC for guidance in situations like this and while I think they have dropped the ball a bit on how this has been handled they are still where guidence will come.   So to your question, I don't think you'll see places being willing to reopen until there is a "go-ahead" signal from CDC.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.



I think the government is slowing moving us into a total shut down like Italy. Baby steps.

That's the feeling I get from the emails I keep receiving from the CEO of my hospital and just by seeing what is going on around the country. Our CEO is in constant communication with our governor and the vibes of the emails keep suggesting that is coming.


----------



## dd316

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.


As odd as it sounds, I think a lot of this hinges on Tom Hanks. He's really the face of this thing, whether he knows it or not. If he improves and moves on, the world will feel comforted. If he takes a turn for the worse, get ready for the world to really panic.   I say this because the media will absolutely latch onto his story no matter the outcome, and the media is already influencing everybody.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.



We are not living in fear we are desperately trying to not become an Italy. The faster these extreme measures are taken the better. The spread needs to be slowed, every single one of us depends on that.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239534085141340163



  So does that mean BGs are still avalable? 

it is sad to see though

I do hope disney has plenty of security deployed.  Will likely be temping for people to try to get pics of an empty WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dd316 said:


> As odd as it sounds, I think a lot of this hinges on Tom Hanks. He's really the face of this thing, whether he knows it or not. If he improves and moves on, the world will feel comforted. If he takes a turn for the worse, get ready for the world to really panic.   I say this because the media will absolutely latch onto his story no matter the outcome, and the media is already influencing everybody.



You’re probably partially right but that is really sad.

We have so many people reporting their experiences in countries like Italy or even in Seattle and what it’s really like on the ground, but people will be comforted by Tom Hanks improving. That is so frustrating. We know Italy is being forced to triage who gets treatment. We know people are dying unnecessarily. But Tom Hanks.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> I just wonder which company, which state, which school system will be the brave one to say "Let's go back to normal" .. because I feel that everyone right now is afraid to be "that" person who elected to stay open during this chaos. Every day it feels someone needs to take an even FURTHER step? Cancel gatherings of more than 100 people? That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of  more than 50 .. That's not good enough! Cancel gatherings of more than 25 people. That's not good enough! Don't leave your house ... EVER.
> 
> So who will have the guts to open back up? And when? I hope it is Disney whenever that time comes (though I doubt it based on current leadership). That will send a big signal to the country (and world) that things are "OK" .... Otherwise, we'll be like this for way too many months.
> 
> We need stability ..this "living in fear" is just not a good philosophy to live by.


You have to wait on the CDC. So long as the CDC and the medical establishment is saying groups of 50, anyone bucking that trend is asking for trouble. So it's going to be a while. And what's wrong with that? I agree fear is bad, but understanding why social distancing is important to prevent disease spread is not fear. It's sound medical policy.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

dd316 said:


> As odd as it sounds, I think a lot of this hinges on Tom Hanks. He's really the face of this thing, whether he knows it or not. If he improves and moves on, the world will feel comforted. If he takes a turn for the worse, get ready for the world to really panic.   I say this because the media will absolutely latch onto his story no matter the outcome, and the media is already influencing everybody.



I've barely heard anything about Tom Hanks. Maybe it’s the news stations I watch but I heard he had it and is doing fine but not much follow up. 

I think a lot of it hinges on athletes. If any of these athletes die from this virus I think there will be hysteria. Athletes are supposed to be some of the healthiest people. If someone that healthy dies from this virus mass hysteria will come.


----------



## Krandor

Iit is kinda sad to pull up the Disney app and not see RotR there as one of the main items on the home screen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Iit is kinda sad to pull up the Disney app and not see RotR there as one of the main items on the home screen.



Disney has been slowly deleting my ADRs. I could do it myself, but I can’t bring myself to do it. FP are long gone. The resort stay will come soon too. 

I’ve been seeing that resort stay there since July .


----------



## circus4u

AZ governor has ordered all schools, including private, to close in the state as of today.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney has been slowly deleting my ADRs. I could do it myself, but I can’t bring myself to do it. FP are long gone. The resort stay will come soon too.
> 
> I’ve been seeing that resort stay there since July .



So far mine for April are still there but not sure for how long longer. Since disney appears to be doing things in orderly steps like they didn't announce resort and springs closure until after the parks closed (or right around that time), I'm expecting we'll get the extension of the park closing after resorts close so friday nigh/saturday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

some video of an empty Walt Disney World:


----------



## DrunkJam

I know they are doing mortgage waivers over this, and other extraordinary measures. 
I don't know how bad it will get. But. It is surely going to get worse than it is now.


----------



## Mascher Family Farm

andyman8 said:


> Actually WDW will remains open through the weekend:
> 
> _“the Walt Disney World Resort has announced it will temporarily close to guests on Sunday, March 15, effective immediately.”_


Announced early this morning. WDW hotels and stores including Disney Springs are closing this coming Friday


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> I'm no expert in anything .. I just have an unpopular opininon in thinking that shutting down a country (world) and affecting BILLIONS of lives (and way more than just 'inconveniencing' them for a few weeks), seems a bit overreaction to save thousands of lives.



That was the attitude the UK had and what they were doing but even they are having to change course as more data comes in.


----------



## Krandor

Mascher Family Farm said:


> Announced early this morning. WDW hotels and stores including Disney Springs are closing this coming Friday



Disney owned stores in disney springs is tuesday. resorts are 5pm friday. 

Which brings up a question.  Does anybody have a list of which DS stores are disney owned/run and which are not?


----------



## Alicefan

dd316 said:


> As odd as it sounds, I think a lot of this hinges on Tom Hanks. He's really the face of this thing, whether he knows it or not. If he improves and moves on, the world will feel comforted. If he takes a turn for the worse, get ready for the world to really panic.   I say this because the media will absolutely latch onto his story no matter the outcome, and the media is already influencing everybody.


You're absolutely right. I thought the same thing myself. It became "real" when he and his wife hit the news.


----------



## dlavender

tlmadden73 said:


> *I'm no expert in anything .. I just have an unpopular opininon in thinking that shutting down a country (world) and affecting BILLIONS of lives (and way more than just 'inconveniencing' them for a few weeks), seems a bit overreaction to save thousands of lives.*
> 
> But in the end .. it doesn't matter. If the virus gets under control everyone can say "look .. these measures worked!" .. we'll never know what REALLY would have happened if we just went about our lives .. been more diligent about staying home when sick and washing hands .. and just helping the health care industry prepare for all the increased sick.
> 
> And maybe that is okay .. maybe the entire economy can just stop .. (I mean .. if you don't have to pay ANY bills for a few months, you don't need an income) .. but I doubt the banks are going to stop collecting mortgage payments or the cable company is going to stop collecting for internet. But who knows? If we do have to shut down, maybe we all will get some sort of deferral on everything.



To the bolded, I'm not sure what to say.......

Are you stating that the dip in the economy is not worth saving lives? I'm hoping I have this wrong.......


----------



## jarestel

Bluster, bravado, and deliberately downplaying a situation in hopes it will just go away will have as much effect on mitigating the current circumstances as it would have on any other... none! Since there are large numbers of folks who would continue to go to WDW regardless of any warnings in effect at the time (and who would happily sue Disney for failing to keep them safe from everything and anything), sometimes people just need to be protected from their own worst impulses.

Hurricanes don't usually live up to the hype surrounding them during the build up but let's face it, luck plays a large part in these things anyway. Thank goodness worst case scenarios don't usually occur, but it never hurts to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## DrunkJam

jbehr12 said:


> I’m not here to argue or go back and forth, especially with a forum of people who can afford Disney and don’t live off of tips so there’s way you can relate. I’m not expecting sympathy. All I’m saying is that we are about to have a couple homeless servers - not exaggerating - and nobody seems to want to bat an eye.


I get it. I didn't grow up affording Disney. I am not going to be able to rebook my trip. 
I definitely see that there are people A LOT of people who can't afford to be out of work. And, if anything, that's harder in USA due to the work set up there.
But, what's the alternative? Better aid (hence state of emergency, I guess?) and a better chance to be able to start again?


----------



## rteetz

Its a fine line here guys. This thread is for operation updates regarding Disney parks. If you want to discuss other things thats fine but take it to the community board.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SensesFailed said:


> Really curious on what my son's high school band's plan is with this going on. They were supposed to take a trip down to Disney and Universal in April to perform, but I am more or less leaning to that isn't going to happen, but haven't heard anything yet. Would suck to have worked to get all those points to get the trip to be paid for and then have nothing to show for it.


My youngest's band trip was cancelled for this week, even before Disney shut down the parks. April looks like "hit-or-miss" at this point. He was disappointed. But, we're trying to see if we can do a DL/CA trip as a family in July.


----------



## jbehr12

rteetz said:


> Its a fine line here guys. This thread is for operation updates regarding Disney parks. If you want to discuss other things thats fine but take it to the community board.



You might want to sift though the rest of this thread a little harder then, it hasn’t been about Disney operations since page one.


----------



## rteetz

jbehr12 said:


> You might want to sift though the rest of this thread a little harder then, it hasn’t been about Disney operations since page one.


I don't think questioning my decisions helps anything in all of this.


----------



## DrunkJam

Searc said:


> Who is?


Measures announced by the govt / Bank of England and other banking establishments. 
next measure is pressure to pass these savings down to renters. Who are potentially a lot more precarious with regard to housing security. Current pressure on govt is also to suspend evictions for non payment of rent in the current climate. We'll see. announcements are happening all the time.


----------



## Searc

DrunkJam said:


> Measures announced by the govt / Bank of England and other banking establishments.
> next measure is pressure to pass these savings down to renters. Who are potentially a lot more precarious with regard to housing security. Current pressure on govt is also to suspend evictions for non payment of rent in the current climate. We'll see. announcements are happening all the time.


Ah. None of that here in the US.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Its a fine line here guys. This thread is for operation updates regarding Disney parks. If you want to discuss other things thats fine but take it to the community board.



I know I've ventured a bit off topic some so apologies.  Thanks for your work and helping keep us as much in line as possible.


----------



## Remy is Up

I think that in light of the new news that Philly is actually shutting the town down to all non essential business, other large cities will likely follow and if Orlando is one of them things will be pushed out even farther.


----------



## DeniseJH

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are not living in fear we are desperately trying to not become an Italy. The faster these extreme measures are taken the better. The spread needs to be slowed, every single one of us depends on that.



I know, right? I wish people would stop with the overreaction talk. Just stop.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

Saw something interesting on the DLR board.  May or may not apply to WDW so treat it as such.   

Evidently the CM at DLR that create the schedules for the workers were told over the weekend not to come in today (on friday had been told to come in today). If they had some in today they would have been working on scheduled for week ending April 11th (Schedules through ween ending April 4th are done and is what CM will be paid off of - hours they were supposed to work). So as of now does not appear any schedules past April 4th are being made for DLR. 

Again this all seems to point to Disney planning for closing to go past April 1.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> Saw something interesting on the DLR board.  May or may not apply to WDW so treat it as such.
> 
> Evidently the CM at DLR that create the schedules for the workers were told over the weekend not to come in today (on friday had been told to come in today). If they had some in today they would have been working on scheduled for week ending April 11th (Schedules through ween ending April 4th are done and is what CM will be paid off of - hours they were supposed to work). So as of now does not appear any schedules past April 4th are being made for DLR.
> 
> Again this all seems to point to Disney planning for closing to go past April 1.


All the signs and markers are pointing to a much longer closure being expected by Disney.


----------



## tidefan

@rteetz do you know if construction is continuing?


----------



## rteetz

tidefan said:


> @rteetz do you know if construction is continuing?


It is for now.


----------



## Aurora0427

If the CDC is officially recommending that we keep gatherings to 50 or less for 8 weeks, there is no way Disney will reopen the parks until May 15 at the earliest. 

Our best bet to get up and running again is for the CDC and the government to get its head out of it rectum and start testing EVERYONE with symptoms and doing the epidemiology traces like South Korea, and testing everyone the symptomatic people came into contact with. So we know what we are dealing with, because the symptoms for COVID-19 are all over the place. I read today that the second player on the Utah Jazz that tested positive is completely asymptomatic. He was only tested because he was in close contact with the first player, who does have symptoms.


----------



## Remy is Up

New Jersey and Pennsylvania order 14 day lockdown for all non essential businesses. The fed will mandate this nationally at some point soon. Further illustrating that no company, even Disney will be back on line in early april and most likely into may.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/draw...at-disney-springs-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

all Disney owned and operated businesses at Disney Springs to close March 17th


----------



## BebopBaloo

It seems that if many places close the 14 days and things do start to get better, April isn't impossible for Disney and other places to start reopening. I think it's too early to say.  I'm aware of the CDC guidelines as they stand today, but we don't know what next week will look like. We didn't know this current day would look the way it does as of last Monday.   We just really have no idea.  I think businesses of all varieties are going to look for the best balance of public health and economic health, with public health prevailing - but with the a level idea of how best to proceed for a variety of reasons with what the following days/ 2 weeks show us.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


>


Oh look, no lines for SDD!


----------



## Coffee66

Since Vegas now close', no betting line now. Best case Disney is closed till at least June 1.


----------



## Krandor

trumps press conference right now focused on the next 15 days which matches with these closure timeframs.

but also stating this could linger through July/August


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> trumps press conference right now focused on the next 15 days which matches with these closure timeframs.
> 
> but also stating this could linger through July/August



I think it is just hard to know how long things will take - we know it will be at least 2 weeks for sure, so lets start with that and then can announce more once more is known

I will be shocked if they are open before Memorial Day but why announce that now when you don't know for sure


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is just hard to know how long things will take - we know it will be at least 2 weeks for sure, so lets start with that and then can announce more once more is known
> 
> I will be shocked if they are open before Memorial Day but why announce that now when you don't know for sure



And let's be honest.. nobody (Disney, governer, president) want these closures to run any longer then they have tp because of how it's hurting the economy so eveybody wants things open as quickly as it is safe to do so.  It still doesn't sounds like it's going to be save until at least end of May but I'll admit that July/August dates thrown out were a bit surprising.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Aurora0427 said:


> If the CDC is officially recommending that we keep gatherings to 50 or less for 8 weeks, there is no way Disney will reopen the parks until May 15 at the earliest.
> 
> Our best bet to get up and running again is for the CDC and the government to get its head out of it rectum and start testing EVERYONE with symptoms and doing the epidemiology traces like South Korea, and testing everyone the symptomatic people came into contact with. So we know what we are dealing with, because the symptoms for COVID-19 are all over the place. I read today that the second player on the Utah Jazz that tested positive is completely asymptomatic. He was only tested because he was in close contact with the first player, who does have symptoms.



Part of the challenge with COVID-19 is viral shedding often occurs before symptoms appear.  So you can be completely symptom free, but testing positive and passing the virus to others, early in the infection.


----------



## Aurora0427

Mumof4mice said:


> Part of the challenge with COVID-19 is viral shedding often occurs before symptoms appear.  So you can be completely symptom free, but testing positive and passing the virus to others, early in the infection.



Yes, I know. That’s why the epidemiology trace that South Korea is doing is so important. It traces everyone a person who tested positive has come in contact with. They quarantine those people and have them tested, whether they are symptomatic or not. It’s not going to catch everyone, but it’s effective .


----------



## Peter Johnson

Our trip is scheduled for May 7-18, so it would be great if Disney reopens by then. But even if they do, our question will be "We _can_ go, but _should_ we?". Assuming we're both hale, hearty and alive by then (we're 65 and 69), would we want to risk that, even if the virus is winding down?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

so if we needed another example of why Disney needed to close the parks vs just asking people to execute "social distancing":


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239618604255059975


----------



## Mumof4mice

Aurora0427 said:


> Yes, I know. That’s why the epidemiology trace that South Korea is doing is so important. It traces everyone a person who tested positive has come in contact with. They quarantine those people and have them tested, whether they are symptomatic or not. It’s not going to catch everyone, but it’s effective .


Agreed testing is important.  It would have helped to delay if not contain the spread like Taiwan and Singapore.

Right now, even without testing data, the pattern of widespread community acquired infection and the growth rate call for immediate action.  Have to give the Americans credit.  When you decide to mobilize, you move hard.  

Testing and tracing will of course be needed to decide when those bans could be relaxed.  Can't see how the Disney parks can be back up in 4 weeks, when we'll just be seeing the result of today's measures.  Late June at the earliest, would be my guess.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239660755248648193


----------



## AgentMama

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/draw...at-disney-springs-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19



Anyone have any idea what the policy is with tickets bought March/April?


----------



## rteetz

AgentMama said:


> Anyone have any idea what the policy is with tickets bought March/April?


I would have to imagine there will be refunds issues and you will likely be contacted.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> so if we needed another example of why Disney needed to close the parks vs just asking people to execute "social distancing":
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239618604255059975



I saw reports on twitter that disney springs is packed today which goes to your point that it is best to just close then trust people to stay away because it just isn't going to happen at places like Disney parks and disney springs.


----------



## AgentMama

rteetz said:


> I would have to imagine there will be refunds issues and you will likely be contacted.


Thanks! Between being in limbo with this, and the SW half marathon, I'm trying to be patient and not overwhelm phone lines figuring out my needs that aren't necessarily immediate, but that I would like to be able to resolve.


----------



## hertamaniac

Krandor said:


> I saw reports on twitter that disney springs is packed today which goes to your point that it is best to just close then trust people to stay away because it just isn't going to happen at places like Disney parks and disney springs.



It's being treated as a snow day.  Repercussions are imminent.


----------



## Gary Stocker

DeniseJH said:


> I think the recommended daily allowance is _at least _2 a day, preferably in the evening, not to exceed 5 (or 8, maybe?) per day. Side effects may include slurring your words, overconfidence, giggling (ladies only), and proclaiming how much you LOVE everybody. Drink up!


..and watching old Disney park videos and sobbing. That one from last night at the MK had me really sad...when he rode Pirates my wife asked me what was wrong.


----------



## Gary Stocker

rteetz said:


>


Something tells me I would still screw up the Boarding Group thing


----------



## mshanson3121

Mumof4mice said:


> Part of the challenge with COVID-19 is viral shedding often occurs before symptoms appear.  So you can be completely symptom free, but testing positive and passing the virus to others, early in the infection.



And they also believe you can shed even after your symptoms resolve for a period of time as well. I forget how long.


----------



## fatmanatee

TheMaxRebo said:


> so if we needed another example of why Disney needed to close the parks vs just asking people to execute "social distancing":
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239618604255059975


Heh, I was just popping in to post the same tweet. Not good.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...kdown-coronavirus-disease-bay-area-2020-3?amp


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/home...6MSoL4tP9rl7mTxYWw738xBkJIYU1c1PbmTDLsL4LQMyE


----------



## freshmanjs

hertamaniac said:


> It's being treated as a snow day.



People keep saying this...what does it mean?


----------



## The Pho

freshmanjs said:


> People keep saying this...what does it mean?


Snow days are treated as bonus vacation days generally.   So going out to do things and not staying home away from people.


----------



## Aurora0427

Mumof4mice said:


> Agreed testing is important.  It would have helped to delay if not contain the spread like Taiwan and Singapore.
> 
> Right now, even without testing data, the pattern of widespread community acquired infection and the growth rate call for immediate action.  Have to give the Americans credit.  When you decide to mobilize, you move hard.
> 
> Testing and tracing will of course be needed to decide when those bans could be relaxed.  Can't see how the Disney parks can be back up in 4 weeks, when we'll just be seeing the result of today's measures.  Late June at the earliest, would be my guess.



I  agree.


----------



## Aurora0427

mshanson3121 said:


> And they also believe you can shed even after your symptoms resolve for a period of time as well. I forget how long.


I 

I know kids shed up to 30 days in their


----------



## freshmanjs

The Pho said:


> Snow days are treated as bonus vacation days generally.   So going out to do things and not staying home away from people.



Around here, if the weather is bad enough for a snow day, people are staying home. Certainly not going to an outdoor shopping mall.


----------



## Brianstl

I posted this earlier in this thread or another, the Pentagon has banned all domestic travel for troops, contractors and the families of both until May 11.  That I think is a good indicator of the earliest things will start to get back to normal.


----------



## Krandor

Just passing along something from my travel agent.  Obviously YMMV.   I am at my 30 day mark where I would normally have to pay the rest of the cost of my package.   She called and verified and said that due to the shutdown that final payment for packages was changed to 7 days out instead of 30 days out. 

Which makes me think if they are going to extend the closing they are going to do it more then 7 days out. So I'm still thinking we'll get something this weekend as to if they are going to extend or not so if people have reservations starting April 1 still have a chance to cancel before final payments are due. 

Again just speculation from what I've learned in working on my mid-April trip.


----------



## Krandor

freshmanjs said:


> People keep saying this...what does it mean?



It means people are using the day to go to the beach and other places they also shouldn't be.


----------



## freshmanjs

Krandor said:


> It means people are using the day to go to the beach and other places they also shouldn't be.



Makes no sense. No one goes to the beach on a snow day.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

freshmanjs said:


> Around here, if the weather is bad enough for a snow day, people are staying home. Certainly not going to an outdoor shopping mall.



Im in NJ and we get snow days for mininal snow at times. Usually the snow is cleared on most roads by the afternoon. Then people use it as a free day to go sledding, to the mall, etc.


----------



## Krandor

freshmanjs said:


> Around here, if the weather is bad enough for a snow day, people are staying home. Certainly not going to an outdoor shopping mall.



I'm in GA and we often get snow days and the main roads are good but they are snow days because a lot of the back roads busses have to go on are Bad so it isn't safe for busses but general travel is still ok.  So people will use a snow day to just go have fun and even if snow is substantial people will go sledding and building snowmen and the like and just use it as a day to have fun.


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I posted this earlier in this thread or another, the Pentagon has banned all domestic travel for troops, contractors and the families of both until May 11.  That I think is a good indicator of the earliest things will start to get back to normal.


I fear the social fabric of society will break down well before that.  People aren't going to quietly sit at home for 2 months watching Netflix. We need to get back to normalcy WELL before 2 months. 
It's a novelty right now being.. I doubt it will be for long.


----------



## mshanson3121

"Snow day" is an expression. 

The vast majority of Canada/US still have snow. When there is a "snow day", most people do fun things. It's treated like a day off - from school, work etc... Often, snow days might start out bad, but after awhile the storm passes and roads are cleared, so people head out and have some fun - skiing, snowmobiling, visiting friends, playing etc...

It probably also helps to remember that a lot of places, northern US and pretty much all of Canada, have a VERY different experience of snow days, than those of you that don't see much snow. You get an inch and the whole city shuts down  Here, it takes pretty much a blizzard to shut everything down. Most storm days, the schools shut down, but everything else is still open (so you can still go skiing, shopping, to the movies etc....). 

So all people mean by saying they treat it like a snow day, is just that they're looking at it as a free day off, to go have some fun. Around other people.


----------



## YesterDark

tlmadden73 said:


> I fear the social fabric of society will break down well before that.  People aren't going to quietly sit at home for 2 months watching Netflix. We need to get back to normalcy WELL before 2 months.
> It's a novelty right now being.. I doubt it will be for long.



That's not going to happen.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> I fear the social fabric of society will break down well before that.  People aren't going to quietly sit at home for 2 months watching Netflix. We need to get back to normalcy WELL before 2 months.


I mean you say this but it's such a small thing. We used to have people drafted into the military for years to go fight. We were told to collect all our scrap metal, not eat meat, not buy gas, not able to buy basic provisions. Forgo any luxury. And we did it for years for the good of the country and the world. 

You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice. 

It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days. 

Will some people lose jobs? Sadly yes. There is assistance in legislation already being passed. Will some people die? Sadly yes. Will some people experience financial distress? Yes. Will we come out slightly poorer as a country? Yes. But all can be rebuilt except the deaths. Those cannot be undone. 

A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Apparently beach’s and cream is pretty full tonight. I’m at the point where I am shocked Disney is being so irresponsible with this situation. From all the people last night to this. I don’t know the situation in Florida but many places in the country are basically getting locked down. I don’t see how this is smart considering the state is full with the most at risk group. Even the beaches in Clearwater today were PACKED. I mean it’s nuts. I won’t be shocked in florida becomes the main hot spot in the coming weeks.

I’m shocked at the photos I’ve seen regarding Disney the past two days.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Apparently beach’s and cream is pretty full tonight. I’m at the point where I am shocked Disney is being so irresponsible with this situation. From all the people last night to this. I don’t know the situation in Florida but many places in the country are basically getting locked down. I don’t see how this is smart considering the state is full with the most at risk group. Even the beaches in Clearwater today were PACKED. I mean it’s nuts. I won’t be shocked in florida becomes the main hot spot in the coming weeks.
> 
> I’m shocked at the photos I’ve seen regarding Disney the past two days.


Disney can't just force everyone home tonight. They also need to have some food open as people need to eat.


----------



## kymom99

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Apparently beach’s and cream is pretty full tonight. I’m at the point where I am shocked Disney is being so irresponsible with this situation. From all the people last night to this. I don’t know the situation in Florida but many places in the country are basically getting locked down. I don’t see how this is smart considering the state is full with the most at risk group. Even the beaches in Clearwater today were PACKED. I mean it’s nuts. I won’t be shocked in florida becomes the main hot spot in the coming weeks.
> 
> I’m shocked at the photos I’ve seen regarding Disney the past two days.


I agree. Our restaurant and bar closures were announced today effective at 5:00 pm. Carry out is still available. 

The whole thing with the beaches is just irresponsible.


----------



## only hope

I bet that the people who were at the beaches, particularly Clearwater beach, are mostly tourists or students at Florida colleges who are on break. Today was a work day for most.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> Disney can't just force everyone home tonight. They also need to have some food open as people need to eat.




No but Disney could keep some sort of social distancing. These people are sitting literally right next to eachother. They are forcing people into group situation. They are not even trying to help the cause and at least keep people slightly away from eachother.


----------



## kymom99

only hope said:


> I bet that the people who were at the beaches, particularly Clearwater beach, are mostly tourists or students at Florida colleges who are on break. Today was a work day for most.


I’m sure that’s the case. My sons college gave an extra week of spring break while they set up online access to classes. My son is sitting his behind here at home but I’m betting a lot of people are not. It’s upsetting because we are trying to follow the guidelines while others ignore them.


----------



## Krandor

jknezek said:


> I mean you say this but it's such a small thing. We used to have people drafted into the military for years to go fight. We were told to collect all our scrap metal, not eat meat, not buy gas, not able to buy basic provisions. Forgo any luxury. And we did it for years for the good of the country and the world.
> 
> You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice.
> 
> It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days.
> 
> Will some people lose jobs? Sadly yes. There is assistance in legislation already being passed. Will some people die? Sadly yes. Will some people experience financial distress? Yes. Will we come out slightly poorer as a country? Yes. But all can be rebuilt except the deaths. Those cannot be undone.
> 
> A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.



I agree. I actually posted on facebook earlier that one good thing about all this is it makes it easier to motive myself to go out and run since it is a chance to get out of the house.  There are days after I get back from work and sit down I don't want to go run or if I get up at 6am I want to hit snooze but being cooped up makes me want to get outside and do a run. And if I'm just running around the neighborhood like I normally do social distanceing isn;'t an issue.  I may pass 1 or 2 people but for the most part just me.   

So one silver lining in a crappy situation at least for me.  So if you don't want to be cooped up go for a walk or for a run.  You can always cross the street to avoid people if you need to.  You don't have to just stay inside.   But wash you hands and so forth after you get back (like you should anyway).


----------



## Brianstl

kymom99 said:


> I agree. Our restaurant and bar closures were announced today effective at 5:00 pm. Carry out is still available.
> 
> The whole thing with the beaches is just irresponsible.


Restaurants in my area are voluntarily shutting down and going to take out or curbside pick up only.


----------



## Mumof4mice

jknezek said:


> I mean you say this but it's such a small thing. We used to have people drafted into the military for years to go fight. We were told to collect all our scrap metal, not eat meat, not buy gas, not able to buy basic provisions. Forgo any luxury. And we did it for years for the good of the country and the world.
> 
> You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice.
> 
> It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days.
> 
> Will some people lose jobs? Sadly yes. There is assistance in legislation already being passed. Will some people die? Sadly yes. Will some people experience financial distress? Yes. Will we come out slightly poorer as a country? Yes. But all can be rebuilt except the deaths. Those cannot be undone.
> 
> A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.



Well said.  Cannot agree more.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...francisco-to-remain-closed-through-april-7th/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...rompting-brief-closure-of-los-angeles-bureau/


----------



## tlmadden73

jknezek said:


> You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice.
> 
> It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days.
> 
> A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.


Saying society will break down may have been a bit of hyperbole on my part. 

I agree this is a hardship, I agree other generations have dealt with hardships far greater. I hope we will toughen up and figure it out, because it is too late now -- our world has changed.

But, it is more than just being asked to "sit on a couch" for a few weeks. 
We are being asked to destroy our economy overnight and sit idly by and watch it happen.

I don't think people will have the patience and understanding (especially the longer it goes) and see this as a "small sacrifice" for a literally invisible threat (that they may never even get themselves) when they lose their jobs, their businesses, their homes, their entire way of life. That is not a SMALL sacrifice. 

If this was a war and you could "see" those sacrifices in action, sure. We could toughen up as a nation and do that. People won't see the sacrifice, they will just see that they are "stuck" at home .. without a job .. and potentially without a job to come back to because the restaurant they worked at closed up. 

And maybe it IS necessary .. maybe this is like "cutting off a limb to save the body", but it may be hard to convince people who are hard hit economically by this that it was worth it. That number will be far greater than those even infected by this virus. 

Maybe I'm wrong .. maybe it won't be that bad, or that long and we will bounce back quickly.

I pray I'm wrong.


----------



## Thecouch

To give you idea what is happening in Australia for shut downs and how long it might be . Our prime minister said we should expect these restriction and change for up to 6 months. We haven't hit lock downs yet just 14 day isolate for international passengers and cancel over 500 events. Schools are still open . Air NZ has stopped international flights for at least 3 months, qantas has cut 90% of international flights till at least may 31st. Both have started redundancy and letting staff go. State governments Festival and events have been cancelled up until end of May and even some June ones.not just toilet paper hording now. The 2major stores have hour in morning for elderly now. Restriction on 2x containers of mince, egg, toilet paper, sanitiser, sugar, oil, flour


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239787126818029568


----------



## Thecouch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239787126818029568


I think we are starting seeing real estimates of how long the main changes will be. It will be a while till everyone can get a shot but once hospital's think we have seen the peak and that they can handle new cases you will see things open up again


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

The problem with Disney World and any conservative estimates is this:  This may get under control in 3 months with extreme measures, but it’s still going to be “out in the wild” ready to pop up as soon as we let our guard down.  Until we can get a vaccine developed we may have to radically restructure the way society functions, and that could be 18 months from now.  That could also be never.  There’s no guarantee we can develop a vaccine.  There are viruses which we have been trying to develop a vaccine for for decades.  Mass gatherings of people for the next 18 months are going to be a really dicey proposition.  Disney World may be in real trouble here.


----------



## mshanson3121

tlmadden73 said:


> Saying society will break down may have been a bit of hyperbole on my part.
> 
> I agree this is a hardship, I agree other generations have dealt with hardships far greater. I hope we will toughen up and figure it out, because it is too late now -- our world has changed.
> 
> But, it is more than just being asked to "sit on a couch" for a few weeks.
> We are being asked to destroy our economy overnight and sit idly by and watch it happen.
> 
> I don't think people will have the patience and understanding (especially the longer it goes) and see this as a "small sacrifice" for a literally invisible threat (that they may never even get themselves) when they lose their jobs, their businesses, their homes, their entire way of life. That is not a SMALL sacrifice.
> 
> If this was a war and you could "see" those sacrifices in action, sure. We could toughen up as a nation and do that. People won't see the sacrifice, they will just see that they are "stuck" at home .. without a job .. and potentially without a job to come back to because the restaurant they worked at closed up.
> 
> And maybe it IS necessary .. maybe this is like "cutting off a limb to save the body", but it may be hard to convince people who are hard hit economically by this that it was worth it. That number will be far greater than those even infected by this virus.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong .. maybe it won't be that bad, or that long and we will bounce back quickly.
> 
> I pray I'm wrong.



China residents did, Italy residents did....people are being asked to do this all over the world. I know some will struggle, some will buckle, but... I think most will actually do okay. 

It was only 150 years ago that our family members were pioneers settling this country. Many lived in total isolation those first years. They might get to town and see neighbors once or twice a YEAR. They had no means of contact with other people outside their home, except for a once or twice a year letter. We on the other hand have social media, email, phones, we can do video chats, we can connect through online gaming platforms, and heck, we can still send an old fashioned letter. Even while social distancing, we still have far more ability to remain connected than any other generation before us. Heck, watch the video of the Italian apartment complex, playing music together. Its beautiful. 

This is a time not to focus on what we can't do, but to focus on what we CAN.


----------



## Remy is Up

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The problem with Disney World and any conservative estimates is this:  This may get under control in 3 months with extreme measures, but it’s still going to be “out in the wild” ready to pop up as soon as we let our guard down.  Until we can get a vaccine developed we may have to radically restructure the way society functions, and that could be 18 months from now.  That could also be never.  There’s no guarantee we can develop a vaccine.  There are viruses which we have been trying to develop a vaccine for for decades.  Mass gatherings of people for the next 18 months are going to be a really dicey proposition.  Disney World may be in real trouble here.


While its slightly possible, the more likelyhood is this peaks in May in the US and then lasts into June. Based on scientific models being done, this seems to be the track. And while the virus will still be around, there will be more of an immunity to it at that point as more people will have had it and recovered. I do think they will push ahead with "vaccines" but the reality is, any virus similar to a flu is a guessing game and as has been seen in China and Japan, there is already a second strain of it. I initially said, 2 weeks and even April was ridiculous to believe. I felt as if Mid May around Memorial Day made sense, but, new models are actually pushing this more to Late June Early July before we see reported cases start to decline, which is where we need to be in order for people to feel safe and things get back to some sense of normal. Unfortunately, for many who will lose jobs, homes, etc, life will never be normal and we will be in such a massive recession that will make the one in the mid 00s look like a cakewalk that it is going to be a very long recovery.


----------



## Kadorto

My reservation for the first of April at OKW, was just magically cancelled.   So as everyone has already figured out, the closure is going to last for awhile.


----------



## mattpeto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The problem with Disney World and any conservative estimates is this:  This may get under control in 3 months with extreme measures, but it’s still going to be “out in the wild” ready to pop up as soon as we let our guard down.  Until we can get a vaccine developed we may have to radically restructure the way society functions, and that could be 18 months from now.  That could also be never.  There’s no guarantee we can develop a vaccine.  There are viruses which we have been trying to develop a vaccine for for decades.  Mass gatherings of people for the next 18 months are going to be a really dicey proposition.  Disney World may be in real trouble here.



This is unfortunately the worst case scenario.  As much I love Disney World, this will probably fall instantly to 1000th place on everyone's worry list unless you are employed here.  

Hopeful that the summer heat knocks this out to a contained spread throughout the fall.  Then hopefully next year we'll have a vaccine.


----------



## Coffee66

Kadorto said:


> My reservation for the first of April at OKW, was just magically cancelled.   So as everyone has already figured out, the closure is going to last for awhile.


Are you saying Disney cancelled it? If so was en email sent?


----------



## Kadorto

Coffee66 said:


> Are you saying Disney cancelled it? If so was en email sent?


Yes..


----------



## Alicefan

jknezek said:


> I mean you say this but it's such a small thing. We used to have people drafted into the military for years to go fight. We were told to collect all our scrap metal, not eat meat, not buy gas, not able to buy basic provisions. Forgo any luxury. And we did it for years for the good of the country and the world.
> 
> You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice.
> 
> It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days.
> 
> Will some people lose jobs? Sadly yes. There is assistance in legislation already being passed. Will some people die? Sadly yes. Will some people experience financial distress? Yes. Will we come out slightly poorer as a country? Yes. But all can be rebuilt except the deaths. Those cannot be undone.
> 
> A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.


----------



## dlavender

jknezek said:


> I mean you say this but it's such a small thing. We used to have people drafted into the military for years to go fight. We were told to collect all our scrap metal, not eat meat, not buy gas, not able to buy basic provisions. Forgo any luxury. And we did it for years for the good of the country and the world.
> 
> You are being asked to sit on your couch, in the comfort of your home, surrounded by technology to communicate with anyone in the world and be entertained in a myriad of ways, and do as little gathering in groups as possible for a few weeks. This is NOTHING in terms of a shared sacrifice.
> 
> It's almost sad when people say that a few weeks of being as quarantined as possible is something that is going to break down society. We are so amazingly spoiled and unable to cope with any kind of hardship these days.
> 
> Will some people lose jobs? Sadly yes. There is assistance in legislation already being passed. Will some people die? Sadly yes. Will some people experience financial distress? Yes. Will we come out slightly poorer as a country? Yes. But all can be rebuilt except the deaths. Those cannot be undone.
> 
> A small sacrifice to keep the deaths to a minimum should be good for our country's soul, not the end of our civilization.



A little louder for those in the back...................

And I'm still perplexed that people can listen to an expert (an undisputed one at that) and still think what they heard some talking head say or some tweet they saw is more convincing................I'll never understand that about this or any other issue....


----------



## Alicefan

tlmadden73 said:


> Saying society will break down may have been a bit of hyperbole on my part.
> 
> I agree this is a hardship, I agree other generations have dealt with hardships far greater. I hope we will toughen up and figure it out, because it is too late now -- our world has changed.
> 
> But, it is more than just being asked to "sit on a couch" for a few weeks.
> We are being asked to destroy our economy overnight and sit idly by and watch it happen.
> 
> I don't think people will have the patience and understanding (especially the longer it goes) and see this as a "small sacrifice" for a literally invisible threat (that they may never even get themselves) when they lose their jobs, their businesses, their homes, their entire way of life. That is not a SMALL sacrifice.
> 
> If this was a war and you could "see" those sacrifices in action, sure. We could toughen up as a nation and do that. People won't see the sacrifice, they will just see that they are "stuck" at home .. without a job .. and potentially without a job to come back to because the restaurant they worked at closed up.
> 
> And maybe it IS necessary .. maybe this is like "cutting off a limb to save the body", but it may be hard to convince people who are hard hit economically by this that it was worth it. That number will be far greater than those even infected by this virus.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong .. maybe it won't be that bad, or that long and we will bounce back quickly.
> 
> I pray I'm wrong.


Agreed. Maybe I could relax a little bit and sit back and just watch Netflix if the Mortgage, Electric, Automobile etc agreed to waive all payments in lieu of this virus....but that's not going to happen so I agree that it is no small sacrifice to people like myself, just a hair stylist trying to make it on my own. I don't have enough money to start over and to survive a month off.  For me, starting over means hoping and praying that my clients weren't affected and can still afford luxuries like hair dos.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/adventures-by-disney-cancels-select-departures-through-june/


----------



## rteetz

Let’s shift the focus back please.


----------



## Krandor

https://people.com/sports/kentucky-derby-postponed-over-coronavirus-outbreak/
This was a May event


----------



## kymom99

Krandor said:


> https://people.com/sports/kentucky-derby-postponed-over-coronavirus-outbreak/
> This was a May event


It falls within the 8 week timeline


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/adventures-by-disney-cancels-select-departures-through-june/


Starting to rethink my thoughts of reopen in May around memorial Day. New models are making me think this could be more of a July 4th or after situation. If it takes that long I expect the Epcot Spine, Spaceship Earth, The Castle paint, GoTG, Tron, and Remy to be ready to go. Haha j/k Trying to lighten the mood in light of the fact this is going to be absolutely awful


----------



## Krandor

https://www.fox13news.com/news/flor...sues-sweeping-changes-for-restaurants-beaches
Could have effect on Disney reopening.


----------



## danc18

I’m hoping for fall but not confident it’ll be very safe even if open.  It pains  me to say that but for all those hoping for May, I hope that happens.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2020/03/walt-disney-world-transportation-to.html


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2020/03/walt-disney-world-transportation-to.html



so dme will be the only thing running?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I'm just glad Disney's already on record about the AP extension.  That's one thing I don't have to worry about.  Yes, we can't go to Disney (or anywhere), but I know our passes will still be valid and out there when everything does come back online and I haven't lost anything.  Now - trying to get reimbursed for our spring break, off-property booking through Sams travel is another story.  I'm trying to go the nice route (email/contact us link) since we're still several weeks away and they're flooded right now, but I'll move on to the never ending on-hold phone call next week.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> so dme will be the only thing running?


Yep


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Halts Construction:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-halts-construction-during-coronavirus-covid-19-closure


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yep



Dang that is crazy. Guess it is a good way to encourage guests to go on and leave.  That would be so weird to be at a resort with no Disney transportation anywhere but the airport.   Definitely sounds like they really don’t want guests hanging around till Friday.


----------



## umichigan10

What I’m gathering from all the coverage about Coronavirus is no one really knows how bad it’s going to get in the US or when the peak is gonna be. I’ve heard everything from may to October when things will get better. I’m not blaming anyone for the vagueness as it’s a fluid situation, but it’s pretty much the definition of “wait and see”


----------



## Krandor

umichigan10 said:


> What I’m gathering from all the coverage about Coronavirus is no one really knows how bad it’s going to get in the US or when the peak is gonna be. I’ve heard everything from may to October when things will get better. I’m not blaming anyone for the vagueness as it’s a fluid situation, but it’s pretty much the definition of “wait and see”



yeah the lack of testing has a lot to do with that.

i saw a chart recently estimating when states would run out of icu beds. Earliest was end of March. Florida was toward end of April. Latest was around May 5 or so. But as with all of these just estimations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Theatrical release of Black Widow has been delayed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239968504981245954


----------



## rteetz

*News*

Disney’s El Capitan Theatre Closes Under Los Angeles Mandate


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Theatrical release of Black Widow has been delayed



Ok.... now this has gone too far.


----------



## Cramden

Kadorto said:


> My reservation for the first of April at OKW, was just magically cancelled.   So as everyone has already figured out, the closure is going to last for awhile.



My reservation for April 19th is still there. I'm 99.99% sure we won't be taking that trip but I just don't have the heart to cancel it. I'm waiting for Disney to make that decision for me.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort to Close Friday, March 20 Due to Coronavirus Concerns


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort to Close Friday, March 20 Due to Coronavirus Concerns



Wonder why they got left off original list just to get added?


----------



## Aurora0427

Cramden said:


> My reservation for April 19th is still there. I'm 99.99% sure we won't be taking that trip but I just don't have the heart to cancel it. I'm waiting for Disney to make that decision for me.



Yeah my mom and I were supposed to take a ladies only trip to the Disneyland Hotel to celebrate my 40th bday April 26-27. I told her not to cancel it. Disney will do it for her. I just can’t bring myself to do it!!!!! It’s silly, I know.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239984414165106688


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

rteetz said:


>



This might be why they haven't announced April yet. They might be feeling out how far they need to extend it and then rip the band-aid off.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



June? dang.  Shouldn't be surprised though


----------



## Thecouch

Australian government just put a don't not travel warning for all countries. There won't be aussie at a disney park for a while. I'm guessing all of our international flights will be cancelled. At least my insurance has to cover me for the bookings i have that are non refundable


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Halts Construction:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-halts-construction-during-coronavirus-covid-19-closure


That is an ominous, if not unexpected, sign.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

https://mynorthwest.com/1772066/sch..._fXYuVRR3mMcgjxFMSUvYSRsg57yaQnQ69YhEo-LtwO4k

Here's another potential timeline out of Washington State. They're expecting the peak in June.


----------



## Aurora0427

Governor Newsome just announced that parents shouldn’t expect the kids to go back for the remainder of the academic year. Disney isn’t opening until maybe June, I bet.


----------



## Karin1984

From Disneyland Paris, with all those starlings (?) it looks like the start of a horror movie.


----------



## mshanson3121

Karin1984 said:


> From Disneyland Paris, with all those starlings (?) it looks like the start of a horror movie.



That's going to require a LOT of scrubbing before park opening


----------



## jlwhitney

We all need to sit back and do the best we can, but the truth is no one knows its all predictions.


----------



## Searc

Krandor said:


> so dme will be the only thing running?


Yes.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-be-coming-soon-to-get-parks-up-and-running/


----------



## Peter Johnson

I bit the bullet yesterday and canceled our May 7-18 reservation at the Riviera . We now have a reservation at OKW in October. There wasn't much available at DVC resorts for the whole 11 days, so it'll be interesting to watch the availability and see if everything books up, or everything opens up as people cancel.

Surprisingly, even though it's more than 180 days out, MDE says I can make dining reservations already.


----------



## umichigan10

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-be-coming-soon-to-get-parks-up-and-running/


I think there’s gonna be limited experiences particularly in Epcot. As others have noted the international CMs were sent home. Especially given the situation with travel overseas it’s not going to be exactly easy to get that workforce back. I also believe the new DCP class trains in may, so that’s really the earliest they could reopen in my view. Too much of the workforce is CP for them to operate without it


----------



## karly05

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-be-coming-soon-to-get-parks-up-and-running/



No, thank you. 

I guess this might appeal to locals and guests who make multiple trips per year. My WDW trips require 2 flights both ways, time scheduled off work, and a splurge of $. Regardless of how the virus situation plays out, I'm not planning to return to WDW until everything is fully operating again. That's just me.


----------



## Bobb_o

umichigan10 said:


> I think there’s gonna be limited experiences particularly in Epcot. As others have noted the international CMs were sent home. Especially given the situation with travel overseas it’s not going to be exactly easy to get that workforce back. I also believe the new DCP class trains in may, so that’s really the earliest they could reopen in my view. Too much of the workforce is CP for them to operate without it



Yeah as soon as I learned that new CP members wouldn't be there until May I knew that's the earliest they would reopen.


----------



## Krandor

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-be-coming-soon-to-get-parks-up-and-running/



Sounds like wishful thinking.  That many changes would be difficult to communicate to people coming and would it really look good to have even a reduced capacity WDW running while the goveerner is saying 10 people in a group on the beach?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

karly05 said:


> No, thank you.
> 
> I guess this might appeal to locals and guests who make multiple trips per year. My WDW trips require 2 flights both ways, time scheduled off work, and a splurge of $. Regardless of how the virus situation plays out, I'm not planning to return to WDW until everything is fully operating again. That's just me.



I agree. We only go every 2-3 years so we would pass on this. We won't even go if too many things are closed or we will change our dates to accommodate closures since we don't go often. We like to do our favorites plus the nighttime shows.


----------



## mattpeto

karly05 said:


> No, thank you.
> 
> I guess this might appeal to locals and guests who make multiple trips per year. My WDW trips require 2 flights both ways, time scheduled off work, and a splurge of $. Regardless of how the virus situation plays out, I'm not planning to return to WDW until everything is fully operating again. That's just me.



This sounds like a major contingency scenario, but on the surface it does make some sense.

Disney World doesn't want to go dark until a vaccine or the virus is exterminated.


----------



## Anchored

Locals would support this idea, I believe.  It could bring revenue still, maybe not in tickets but def resorts, dining, merch, etc


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-be-coming-soon-to-get-parks-up-and-running/



I actually shared this on another thread going. I'm so torn on how it reads. If they're going to try and do this while everything is still going on, I think it'll sink them. It will come across as the ultimate act of selfishness and greed, and many will turn their backs on them during a time like this. However,  if this is how they plan to re-open once things start slowing down, hopefully this summer, that's completely different. It's just not clear in the article what they're thinking.  Regardless, I honestly don't see this working.  Locals might come for this, but anyone who has to travel any amount of distance, isn't going to put the time and money into visiting Disney when it's fractionally operating, unless they're offering tickets at a fraction of the price. I just really don't see how they would make enough revenue to support this model.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...jtFKdL9mjEJDBRXwLY5icO2zRVIa5GvVbfb28TrU_0YMk


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I actually shared this on another thread going. I'm so torn on how it reads. If they're going to try and do this while everything is still going on, I think it'll sink them. It will come across as the ultimate act of selfishness and greed, and many will turn their backs on them during a time like this. However,  if this is how they plan to re-open once things start slowing down, hopefully this summer, that's completely different. It's just not clear in the article what they're thinking.  Regardless, I honestly don't see this working.  Locals might come for this, but anyone who has to travel any amount of distance, isn't going to put the time and money into visiting Disney when it's fractionally operating, unless they're offering tickets at a fraction of the price. I just really don't see how they would make enough revenue to support this model.



I gotta think it is the later and Disney will follow the advice of the CDC ... so maybe they will start a little before "everything" is over, but I can't see them reopening (even with these measures) if the CDC is still advocating social distancing, etc.   I think it is more for easing into things and making people more comfortable when they can "go back into the world"


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> I gotta think it is the later and Disney will follow the advice of the CDC ... so maybe they will start a little before "everything" is over, but I can't see them reopening (even with these measures) if the CDC is still advocating social distancing, etc.   I think it is more for easing into things and *making people more comfortable when they can "go back into the world"*



Good point. I really think this is a key - making people comfortable. I think people are going to be very hesitant to travel/go to places like Disney before a vaccine is available.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/03/18/disney-world-now-could-be-closed-through-mid-april/


----------



## freshmanjs

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/03/18/disney-world-now-could-be-closed-through-mid-april/



Kenny the Pirate should change his name to Captain Obvious


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

I wouldn't be happy with reduced offerings but, that being said, most people tend to focus on the rides.  If there are fewer "peripheral" offerings, but they can still ride everything, I suspect a lot of people wouldn't be tremendously impacted by at least some of the cutbacks.  Shoot... that's largely why Disney is _already _able to get away with cutting a lot of things even before we had a major virus outbreak.

Although it would mean lower availability of TS ADRs, one silver lining is that fewer tables spread out more in the restaurant would be a good thing in terms of the guest experience for those who _do _manage to get in.  I'm looking at you, Le Cellier!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I wouldn't be happy with reduced offerings but, that being said, most people tend to focus on the rides.  If there are fewer "peripheral" offerings, but they can still ride everything, I suspect a lot of people wouldn't be tremendously impacted by at least some of the cutbacks.  Shoot... that's largely why Disney is _already _able to get away with cutting a lot of things even before we had a major virus outbreak.
> 
> Although it would mean lower availability of TS ADRs, one silver lining is that fewer tables spread out more in the restaurant would be a good thing in terms of the guest experience for those who _do _manage to get in.  I'm looking at you, Le Cellier!



I'm not sure you'd get the rides - those would be a pain to sanitize between rides.  And the spacing would mean almost no one could ride.  If they did this, I figure it would be the shows - performers are far away and shows are modified (or like the movie ones - just pre-set) - seating can be removed/taped over and spaced.  The lengths are longer per show...and then you use the preshow in a preset way (again probably with corrals or something spaced) to sanitize the prior show (rather than holding the next show).


----------



## mshanson3121

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I wouldn't be happy with reduced offerings but, that being said, most people tend to focus on the rides.  If there are fewer "peripheral" offerings, but they can still ride everything, I suspect a lot of people wouldn't be tremendously impacted by at least some of the cutbacks.  Shoot... that's largely why Disney is _already _able to get away with cutting a lot of things even before we had a major virus outbreak.
> 
> Although it would mean lower availability of TS ADRs, one silver lining is that fewer tables spread out more in the restaurant would be a good thing in terms of the guest experience for those who _do _manage to get in.  I'm looking at you, Le Cellier!



See, we're the opposite. We don't really care about the rides. We can get the same rides (mechanism wise) for the most part, at any of the many theme parks close to us. We go to Disney for the characters, shows, parades etc... So... if that stuff isn't up and running, no way would we waste our money going.  And honestly, I'm guessing we're not alone in that.


----------



## Katie1174

We are supposed to go mid May and we have already done a backup booking this fall without yet cancelling May, but if they were to open the parks with some rides not operating (besides the ones that were supposed to be down) or drastically reduce hours or even not open all 4, then I will be dumping the May trip for fall. I like entertainment and love fireworks but could live without them, but rides.....no.
We go once a year and its only a 2 hr plane ride,  but for 9-10 days each time and get hoppers. I am not paying for a deluxe resort and 10 day hoppers for a diminished ride experience. Plus how would they handle ADR’s for a full up restaurant, toss a computer coin and throw out half the people every hour and say, sorry, you are the unlucky chosen, go eat elsewhere.  And we dont even book a lot of ADR’s, we like eating in the lounges, but my hubby goes for the food experience so if they did this, ummmm.....no.


----------



## Aurora0427

We live in Southern California now, but used for take one trip annually to WDW when we lived in Texas. There is no way we would pay for flights, hotel, tickets etc for reduced offerings and restrictions to this extent. Now, given that I’m an easy day trip to Disneyland, and an AP holder, we would go there in a heartbeat. How much attendance at WDW is made up of locals? I always thought tourists were a huge majority.


----------



## tinkerhon

mshanson3121 said:


> See, we're the opposite. We don't really care about the rides. We can get the same rides (mechanism wise) for the most part, at any of the many theme parks close to us. We go to Disney for the characters, shows, parades etc... So... if that stuff isn't up and running, no way would we waste our money going.  And honestly, I'm guessing we're not alone in that.



Have to agree here - not much of a ride person - like the characters, but if they stopped the parades/fireworks for the time being, we would cancel our trip -


----------



## only hope

Aurora0427 said:


> How much attendance at WDW is made up of locals? I always thought tourists were a huge majority.



A lot less than DLR, that’s for sure. I don’t know that anyone has numbers, but the way DLR is run (fastpasses, dining reservations, tons of one night special events) vs WDW makes it clear DLR has a higher proportion of locals. I can confidently say Epcot on Fri and Sat evenings and MK on Saturdays are popular with locals. 

I’m a local WDW passholder, have been most years for about 15 years, and when I chat with people, they are _always_ visiting from somewhere else. I don’t think I’ve met another local even once. My one 3.5 day visit to DLR we met some locals.


----------



## Krandor

Shades of green closed through April 15.

https://www.shadesofgreen.org/your-stay/travel-information-covid-19-update


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> I actually shared this on another thread going. I'm so torn on how it reads. If they're going to try and do this while everything is still going on, I think it'll sink them. It will come across as the ultimate act of selfishness and greed, and many will turn their backs on them during a time like this. However,  if this is how they plan to re-open once things start slowing down, hopefully this summer, that's completely different. It's just not clear in the article what they're thinking.  Regardless, I honestly don't see this working.  Locals might come for this, but anyone who has to travel any amount of distance, isn't going to put the time and money into visiting Disney when it's fractionally operating, unless they're offering tickets at a fraction of the price. I just really don't see how they would make enough revenue to support this model.



I don't think anyone would turn their back on them.

I think in two months (less actually) people are going to be climbing walls and desperate to get some sense of normalcy. Provided Disney does it in a as safe (?) a way as possible, people will flock in droves, even to a limited opening.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Good point. I really think this is a key - making people comfortable. I think people are going to be very hesitant to travel/go to places like Disney before a vaccine is available.




Again (sorry) disagree. People aren't going to wait a possible 18 months for a vaccine before they travel, even to crowded places.

We certainly won't.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Again (sorry) disagree. People aren't going to wait a possible 18 months for a vaccine before they travel, even to crowded places.
> 
> We certainly won't.


Especially after being locked in. If people have the means when this is over the first thing they’ll want to do is get out and enjoy life again.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> Especially after being locked in. If people have the means when this is over the first thing they’ll want to do is get out and enjoy life again.


Damn straight. As someone else mentioned somewhere on these boards, it's a small thing in the grand scheme of things, our summer Disney trip, but to my 2 kids, it's the 1 thing they don't want to miss due to this. If this is over in time for our July 1 departure, we are so there.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Especially after being locked in. If people have the means when this is over the first thing they’ll want to do is get out and enjoy life again.


All that depends on us avoiding a huge death toll.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Again (sorry) disagree. People aren't going to wait a possible 18 months for a vaccine before they travel, even to crowded places.
> 
> We certainly won't.



I think there are many people who will hold off. We are DVC and go to WDW every year. We will not go to WDW until coronavirus is suppressed (unlikely) or until there is a vaccine. There are so many families with immunosuppressed individuals who will choose not to go. Of course, there will be people who jump to go the second they can. We reliably go every year and will not until this situation is stabilized for a few different reasons (not financial).

We will definitely be banking our 20/21 DVC points and plan to travel in 2022 instead of 2021 (when we normally would.) Hopefully controlled by then. We see vacationing as very unlikely for us for the next 18 months. I am also related to a public health researcher/expert who is on the front lines of this. I take her guidance very seriously.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think there are many people who will hold off. We are DVC and go to WDW every year. We will not go to WDW until coronavirus is suppressed (unlikely) or until there is a vaccine. There are so many families with immunosuppressed individuals who will choose not to go. Of course, there will be people who jump to go the second they can. We reliably go every year and will not until this situation is stabilized.
> 
> We will definitely be banking our 20/21 DVC points and plan to travel in 2022 instead of 2021 (when we normally would.) Hopefully controlled by then. We see vacationing as very unlikely for us for the next 18 months. I am also related to a public health researcher/expert who is on the front lines of this. I take her guidance very seriously.



Most people arent like you, or majority on this board.
Most people dont go often, if at all. 
People will travel. Most people will not wait 18 months to travel.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Brianstl said:


> All that depends on us avoiding a huge death toll.



It actually probably depends the most on FL avoiding a huge death toll...if they get overwhelmed, and they are one of the states most likely to do so, they will also be one of the last states to reopen and return to normalcy.  Same for CA.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Again (sorry) disagree. People aren't going to wait a possible 18 months for a vaccine before they travel, even to crowded places.
> 
> We certainly won't.



I agree people won't wait 18 months but if they try this april 1 it would be a disaster in the press. Now, once cases stop dropping and it looks like things are under control even if the virus is still out there then this works. 

This kind of plan CAN work but they can't do this too soon.  I still think this is a may plan at best.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I agree people won't wait 18 months but if they try this april 1 it would be a disaster in the press. Now, once cases stop dropping and it looks like things are under control even if the virus is still out there then this works.
> 
> This kind of plan CAN work but they can't do this too soon.  I still think this is a may plan at best.



Agree 4/1 would be too soon.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Most people arent like you, or majority on this board.
> Most people dont go often, if at all.
> People will travel. Most people will not wait 18 months to travel.



There are so many factors of this that are unpredictable. The trajectory and perspective on this has changed entirely in 7 days.

I don’t think a blanket statement that “people won’t wait” can be made. When this is over, my kids are going to be excited to go back to school, play with their friends, eat at a restaurant. That will be exciting.  For us, the little things that we’re already missing will make life feel normal. The big trip can come much later. We will be desperate for our normal routine. We cancelled a vacation for next week and my kids are less concerned about that than they are about how their whole world and everyday life has been rocked.

Maybe you’re right. Maybe no one is like us. I disagree, but time will tell.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Agree 4/1 would be too soon.



Disney needs to tread carefully here.  I know they want things back open but they don't want to look like they are putting profit over health.   I mean these days you have people watching press conferences and going person A touched the same microphone person B touched afterwards.   These things are being noticed right now.  I just hope disney doesn't try to push to re-open too quickly.  Be smart and be safe.


----------



## jjtrinva

Didn’t know much about the CP before diving into this boards for an upcoming trip. How many CP individuals work at the parks? I’m curious about how vital they are to ensuring staffing levels are appropriate to run the park.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone would turn their back on them.
> 
> I think in two months (less actually) people are going to be climbing walls and desperate to get some sense of normalcy. Provided Disney does it in a as safe (?) a way as possible, people will flock in droves, even to a limited opening.



There is already a LOT of backlash about this online. People are NOT happy about it - because they're reading it the way I initially did - that Disney will be doing this soon, even while cases are still rising, while the crisis is still ongoing. Such a move will definitely cost them in the court of public opinion.

However, I'm thinking now the article was less about April 1st, and more about once things have settled down, and CDC feels it's okay for things to start opening. And no, there wouldn't be any reason for for people to turn their backs on them for such a move, then.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Again (sorry) disagree. People aren't going to wait a possible 18 months for a vaccine before they travel, even to crowded places.
> 
> We certainly won't.



I'm sure you're right. I'm sure some will travel asap. We ourselves probably won't wait for a vaccine, but we will definitely wait until we know cases are down to a slow trickle. But I've also seen online, and personally know, many who have said - "I'm not flying again until..." "I won't travel until...." (there's a proven treatment or vaccine).  Everyone has different comfort levels. And there are a lot of people for whom this has turned their world upside down and shaken them up, who aren't going to be comfortable going back to the way things were, in multiple ways.

On the positive side, I do think however we're going to have treatments available before a vaccine. There are already a few trials/studies going. Which hopefully will bode well for people's comfort levels.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Most people arent like you, or majority on this board.



To be fair, the people on this board don't represent the majority of "regular" people. They're a miniscule percent of Disney travelers, and do not in any way represent the norm. And I really don't think they represent the norm of general travelers, either.


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think a blanket statement that “people won’t wait” can be made. When this is over, my kids are going to be excited to go back to school, play with their friends, eat at a restaurant. That will be exciting.  For us, the little things that we’re already missing will make life feel normal. The big trip can come much later.



This is what I'm noticing so far, too. The kids know our vacation this summer probably isn't going to happen. But they could care less. What they ARE upset about is their activities being cancelled, not seeing their friends, and the day to day disruption. When people say everyone is going to want to rush out of the house in 2-3 months when this settles some, I agree! But I agree with you that I think vacations will be the last thing on most people's minds - it'll be getting back to normal, day to day life.  Many won't even be able to afford a vacation when this is all over.


----------



## dlavender

jjtrinva said:


> Didn’t know much about the CP before diving into this boards for an upcoming trip. How many CP individuals work at the parks? I’m curious about how vital they are to ensuring staffing levels are appropriate to run the park.



Last number I saw was 4k


----------



## Madame

mshanson3121 said:


> Many won't even be able to afford a vacation when this is all over.


I think this is going to be a bigger deciding factor than comfort level.  We are heading for 1930s levels of unemployment if governments don’t react properly (even if they do, it will be a recession at least on par with 2008).


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> There is already a LOT of backlash about this online. People are NOT happy about it - because they're reading it the way I initially did - that Disney will be doing this soon, even while cases are still rising, while the crisis is still ongoing. Such a move will definitely cost them in the court of public opinion.
> 
> However, I'm thinking now the article was less about April 1st, and more about once things have settled down, and CDC feels it's okay for things to start opening. And no, there wouldn't be any reason for for people to turn their backs on them for such a move, then.



agreed. In the period of time when lockdown isn’t needed anymore but there still isn’t a vaccine places are going to have to take measures. These would be appropriate in that timeframe which were still a long way from.


----------



## jjtrinva

dlavender said:


> Last number I saw was 4k


Wow, thank you. I had no idea. Now I understand the comments about the park having to remain closed until the new group shows up.


----------



## Brianstl

It took air travel years to recover from 9/11.  I think the impact this has might not last as long but we are talking months not weeks before the country as a whole will have the appetite to travel again.


----------



## PamNC

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone would turn their back on them.
> 
> I think in two months (less actually) people are going to be climbing walls and desperate to get some sense of normalcy. Provided Disney does it in a as safe (?) a way as possible, people will flock in droves, even to a limited opening.


I for one plan to flock !!  I don't have a trip planned but I'm sort of panicked anyway ... because Disneyworld is closed. I know that sounds stupid. I was thinking of a quick weekend trip for my birthday but didn't have anything nailed down. I like last minute trips as well as long planned out trips. Anyway, my birthday is 4/2 so obviously that isn't going to happen. Anyway - I plan on flocking.


----------



## PamNC

I would go for the "reduced plan" if they offered really really good ticket and hotel deals


----------



## Bloor Street Mama

I just joined the boards two weeks ago in preparation for my would-be trip this current week. I have been to WDW three times and DL once over many years, and I love the parks. I, however, am Canadian—and our dollar truly sucks right now. I requested a refund (vs. a future credit) for my trip, as I would prefer to have precious USD in my account at a time when we are headed towards a recession. I, like many of my Canadian friends who were also supposed to be at WDW this week, will not be back unless and until the economy substantially improves. And I would imagine that Disney would offer much better discounts than the 20% Canadian Resident discount that I’d paid for originally if they want Canadian visitors. I’ll wait until next spring or summer if need be. And I might drive if I don’t get over my fear of flying after Covid -19...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PamNC said:


> I would go for the "reduced plan" if they offered really really good ticket and hotel deals



I don't think Disney will ever just cut the ticket prices - I think that opens up issues with people that previously bought tickets wanting refunds, etc. and just sets a precedence I don't think they want to

I actually think they may reopen without tons of deals - figuring that will help them ease into back being open and the people that are "desperate" to get back will be willing to pay full price

Then in the fall (or whenever) I expect big deals on hotels stays and packages (so they can bury ticket discounts without having to actually discount the tickets)

Other thing is I expect more "perks" for AP holders - that was one thing we saw after the financial crisis was ramping up "being nice to AP holders"


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mshanson3121 said:


> To be fair, the people on this board don't represent the majority of *"regular"* people. They're a miniscule percent of Disney travelers, and do not in any way represent the *norm*. And I really don't think they represent the norm of general travelers, either.


We're definitely irregular and abnormal around here!


----------



## vinotinto

PamNC said:


> I would go for the "reduced plan" if they offered really really good ticket and hotel deals


And if they don't? Would regular travelers still pay full price for tickets and a discounted 30% off rooms if they don't have fireworks shows, nighttime shows, meet and greets, and can only participate in a limited number of experiences per day, as they reduce the number of people that can ride per hour, and cannot get the ADRs to your favorite restaurants since they are only filling them to XX capacity? I just don't see the average traveler paying a premium to get a limited experience, even if they feel comfortable traveling.


----------



## fsjking

mshanson3121 said:


> Not a chance we will, and I literally cannot tell you a single person I know in real life, that would travel there for this scenario, either. However, I'm sure distance plays a factor. If you're a local AP holder, then sure why not. But if you have to travel halfway across the country, or heck, from another country, or you're in the vast majority of people that can only afford a trip once in a lifetime, or once every few years, then I just don't see it happening.



My December reservation is paid and non-refundable. I'm going, but wouldn't be happy about the changes. I like the nighttime things at Disney more than about anything else there. So if they have no fireworks, no night shows, no night parades, and probably reduced hours, it'll be a huge letdown.


----------



## mshanson3121

fsjking said:


> My December reservation is paid and non-refundable. I'm going, but wouldn't be happy about the changes. I like the nighttime things at Disney more than about anything else there. So if they have no fireworks, no night shows, no night parades, and probably reduced hours, it'll be a huge letdown.



Why is it non-refundable? Did you not book through Disney?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

In SEC filing, Disney warns of uncertain future due to Covid-19

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-warns-of-uncertain-future-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic


----------



## Lperd

vinotinto said:


> And if they don't? Would regular travelers still pay full price for tickets and a discounted 30% off rooms if they don't have fireworks shows, nighttime shows, meet and greets, and can only participate in a limited number of experiences per day, as they reduce the number of people that can ride per hour, and cannot get the ADRs to your favorite restaurants since they are only filling them to XX capacity? I just don't see the average traveler paying a premium to get a limited experience, even if they feel comfortable traveling.


We’re Canadian and we want the full Disney Magic when we do a WDW trip. Even if they did a 
70% room discount but the parks were open with limited operations we wouldn’t go. There are still other big expenses for international visitors, namely airfares, park tickets (with Canadian dollar these are now very expensive), and food. 
It’s hard enough to get fastpasses and ADRs as it is, if they limit these then then WDW becomes even less magical.


----------



## rteetz

Disney's Magical Express to Cease Motorcoach Operation this Friday at Walt Disney World


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

rteetz said:


> Disney's Magical Express to Cease Motorcoach Operation this Friday at Walt Disney World



It makes sense that this coincides with the resort closures.


----------



## Krandor

Where'sPiglet? said:


> It makes sense that this coincides with the resort closures.



yeah once everybody is out of the resorts and resorts closed no need for the service anymore.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mshanson3121 said:


> On the positive side, I do think however we're going to have treatments available before a vaccine. There are already a few trials/studies going. Which hopefully will bode well for people's comfort levels.



I agree with this. I've been reading about different treatment protocols that seem to be working for some patients. If we could find effective treatments, that would be a real game-changer in this whole crisis!


----------



## Iowamomof4

We will really have to go whenever they reopen. Our APs were set to expire on May 12 and while they seem to be extending them as long as the parks are closed, we will still need to go to WDW within 2 months of them reopening because that's probably how long we'll have to use our tickets. I'll be okay with reduced operations as long as ROTR is online plus enough other things we enjoy. I can live without shows and nighttime fireworks and things like that.


----------



## mshanson3121

Iowamomof4 said:


> I agree with this. I've been reading about different treatment protocols that seem to be working for some patients. If we could find effective treatments, that would be a real game-changer in this whole crisis!



My husband said last night, NOT that there is ever a "good" time for this, or that we ever want a situation like this, but...

In a sense, North America is better set up than the countries before us:

- IF summer is going to slow this down like it does influenza (and we know the jury is out on this), then, we're much closer to that season than China/Italy were when their peaks started.

- We are now able to look at a few different countries, see what happened there, and learn from their mistakes/successes

- We've now had time for several studies to start, for drug trials to start, and we're starting to see some promising results


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> In SEC filing, Disney warns of uncertain future due to Covid-19
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-warns-of-uncertain-future-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic



Oh dear.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Oh dear.


This doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things. Lots of companies will do this. Its to note that the future is uncertain. Doesn't mean the company is closing or selling off or something like that.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

rteetz said:


> This doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things. Lots of companies will do this. Its to note that the future is uncertain. Doesn't mean the company is closing or selling off or something like that.



It might also help them make a case for a bailout.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> This doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things. Lots of companies will do this. Its to note that the future is uncertain. Doesn't mean the company is closing or selling off or something like that.



Correct and per SEC regulations they are requited by law to make a statement when there is a possibility of disruption in their business even if (as in this case) every investor already knows about the situation.  This is simply filing required statements with the SEC to comply with laws.


----------



## vinotinto

mshanson3121 said:


> Why is it non-refundable? Did you not book through Disney?


He may have rented DVC points. Those are non-refundable.


----------



## hertamaniac

What I will find interesting is how these shutdowns effect the vlogging community.  I think, generally speaking, they are finding new angles/news/reports to keep their income stream.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/



This is so sad. And also a great example of why all these measures are being put in place. How many people did he infect that have now returned home and infected others?


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Whoa - He was coughing up blood but STILL got on a cross-country flight, THEN went to the ER?!


----------



## fla4fun

vinotinto said:


> And if they don't? Would regular travelers still pay full price for tickets and a discounted 30% off rooms if they don't have fireworks shows, nighttime shows, meet and greets, and can only participate in a limited number of experiences per day, as they reduce the number of people that can ride per hour, and cannot get the ADRs to your favorite restaurants since they are only filling them to XX capacity? I just don't see the average traveler paying a premium to get a limited experience, even if they feel comfortable traveling.



Well, every traveler goes to WDW for different reasons.  I have a Trip booked for June, one for August and one for December.  August and December are paid in full, so I plan to go if the parks are open.  June is the backup for my scheduled May trip that I expect to be cancelled and it is a room only I can easily move or cancel if necessary.  All the rooms were booked at the discounts available at the time.

As an AP holder, I don’t feel I need to be in the parks from open to close.  My typical park day is three FP, a meal, and some shopping and then back to the resort for R&R.  I am content just to be there.  So my personal touring style would work well under your scenario.  There may be some others who feel the same.  I know for many others, that would not be the case, and I will not judge their decision to postpone for a longer period of time.


----------



## vinotinto

fla4fun said:


> Well, every traveler goes to WDW for different reasons.  I have a Trip booked for June, one for August and one for December.  August and December are paid in full, so I plan to go if the parks are open.  June is the backup for my scheduled May trip that I expect to be cancelled and it is a room only I can easily move or cancel if necessary.  All the rooms were booked at the discounts available at the time.
> 
> As an AP holder, I don’t feel I need to be in the parks from open to close.  My typical park day is three FP, a meal, and some shopping and then back to the resort for R&R.  I am content just to be there.  So my personal touring style would work well under your scenario.  There may be some others who feel the same.  I know for many others, that would not be the case, and I will not judge their decision to postpone for a longer period of time.


I get it. I'm a Passholder too. I've gotten plenty of value out of my AP. It's not like I'm paying $100+ / day to be at the parks. But, most visitors are not Passholders. They have not ridden FoP, seen HEA, or eaten at Cali Grill a bunch of times. It's that demographic I'm not sure will find value out of a limited WDW experience at basically the same price as the full experience.  It would need to be a severe discount to make it worthwhile and I just don't see them discounting that heavily, especially since the point is that they need to thin out the crowds.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/




This terrifies me as I am near that age with Asthma that I feel I outgrew. Very very scary. 

I see he had beaten cancer at a young age so I assume the treatments might be a reason for the passing. The asthma thing scares the hell out of me though. 

Maybe shouldn’t have been let to leave hospital with pneumonia though also


----------



## J-BOY

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This terrifies me as I am near that age with Asthma that I feel I outgrew. Very very scary.
> 
> I see he had beaten cancer at a young age so I assume the treatments might be a reason for the passing. The asthma thing scares the hell out of me though.
> 
> Maybe shouldn’t have been let to leave hospital with pneumonia though also


There are a number of factors that seem to have significantly worsened his outcome just based on the limited information we have here...

1. He was on a work trip and went to Disney World at the end. Extended travel, and especially visits to theme parks can significantly lower immune response due to lack of sleep, exposure to different allergens, recycled plane air, and other illnesses.
2. He does have a history of respiratory illness, and of immune response issues (testicular cancer).
3. He started coughing up blood and waited a full day to be seen by a doctor - in between the two he also traveled again, potentially exposing him to other illnesses while his body was fighting.

It's unfortunate, but a little precaution probably would have helped _a lot. _I think at any point that you start coughing up blood, regardless of coronavirus, you should be headed to a doctor almost immediately. Especially so if you have pre-existing issues.


----------



## Yarbogash

Madame said:


> I think this is going to be a bigger deciding factor than comfort level.  We are heading for 1930s levels of unemployment if governments don’t react properly (even if they do, it will be a recession at least on par with 2008).


This. 100%.
For many many people the struggle will be to just keep their head above water. A Disney vacation is off the table now for all of these people and will be a very low priority going forward.
Will be a long long time before Disney can get back to the kinds of visitor numbers they had prior to this. And yes, when they reopen it will take aggressive discounting to even to begin to recover.
It’s looking more and more like the virus will ravage FL for a long time. WDW is going to be closed for many months. The concern at this point should be whether the company will survive. They are cash poor and the corporate projection reports so many revenue streams are now negatives.  I’m expecting they will be bought up or get a bailout as they near bankruptcy.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/19/34-y...ies-coronavirus-visited-disney-world-florida/



This is frightening.

I think this an example of why Disney needs to be closed until it is socially and ethically acceptable. Disney needs to do the right thing. They should definitely not open the park to a limited capacity early. They should open the limited capacity when it is socially and ethically acceptable.


----------



## fsjking

mshanson3121 said:


> Why is it non-refundable? Did you not book through Disney?



Rented DVC points through an owner.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

vinotinto said:


> He may have rented DVC points. Those are non-refundable.




I’m curious. If Disney is giving back the points to owners who booked, why can’t someone get a refund?


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> This is frightening.
> 
> I think this an example of why Disney needs to be closed until it is socially and ethically acceptable. Disney needs to do the right thing. They should definitely not open the park to a limited capacity early. They should open the limited capacity when it is socially and ethically acceptable.


At the same time though with how many people visit disney parks and how many cases are in the US it was only a matter of time before this happened.


----------



## crvetter

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious. If Disney is giving back the points to owners who booked, why can’t someone get a refund?


Just because points are returned doesn't mean they are useful. Points have expiration dates so if the points refunded happen right before they expire makes them useless or if all rooms are now booked. Also the PP reservation is in December and at this point the resorts/parks haven't been closed so the issue of what DVC is doing right now (only rest of March 2020) with owners is sort of moot for the PP's reservation.

If DVC didn't have the cancellation restrictions the prices would be much much higher, that is partly why Disney Cash rates are higher. You pay for more flexibility.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious. If Disney is giving back the points to owners who booked, why can’t someone get a refund?


There's a whole thread (technically several of them) devoted to this question on the DVC forums.


----------



## Yarbogash

rteetz said:


> At the same time though with how many people visit disney parks and how many cases are in the US it was only a matter of time before this happened.


They let it happen. Imho Disney stayed open way too long and while they were open they failed to take it as seriously as they should have. Most of the precautions they announced failed to materialize on the ground with any consistency. Hindsight is 20/20 but so many people figured it out before Disney finally closed the doors. There will be a lot of cases that can be traced back to WDW.


----------



## jkh36619

fla4fun said:


> Well, every traveler goes to WDW for different reasons.  I have a Trip booked for June, one for August and one for December.  August and December are paid in full, so I plan to go if the parks are open.  June is the backup for my scheduled May trip that I expect to be cancelled and it is a room only I can easily move or cancel if necessary.  All the rooms were booked at the discounts available at the time.
> 
> As an AP holder, I don’t feel I need to be in the parks from open to close.  My typical park day is three FP, a meal, and some shopping and then back to the resort for R&R.  I am content just to be there.  So my personal touring style would work well under your scenario.  There may be some others who feel the same.  I know for many others, that would not be the case, and I will not judge their decision to postpone for a longer period of time.



Thats kind of our touring plan also when we have APs


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Goofy2015 said:


> This is frightening.
> 
> I think this an example of why Disney needs to be closed until it is socially and ethically acceptable. Disney needs to do the right thing. They should definitely not open the park to a limited capacity early. They should open the limited capacity when it is socially and ethically acceptable.



I 100% agree. The only surprising part of this story should be the man's age. It was absolutely inevitable that cases would appear in or be connected to WDW. It's inevitable that will continue if they open before the risk is low. It doesn't matter what this man should have or shouldn't have done, or if people who choose to go out should wash more, etc.

People as a whole will not stay away. There are not realistic measures the general public can take against COVID that allows them to carry on as normal. It is not about just washing your hands enough, or keeping your hands away from your face (although those are helpful). Unless you are renting the park out for your family, you cannot realistically socially distance yourself at WDW even with those rumoured measures they will take. People will make selfish decisions. People will make ignorant decisions. We desperately need the corporations and the government to protect us from ourselves right now. The consequences of not doing that are a lot worse than WDW keeping its doors closed.


----------



## rteetz

Yarbogash said:


> They let it happen. Imho Disney stayed open way too long and while they were open they failed to take it as seriously as they should have. Most of the precautions they announced failed to materialize on the ground with any consistency. Hindsight is 20/20 but so many people figured it out before Disney finally closed the doors. There will be a lot of cases that can be traced back to WDW.


Like you said though hindsight is 20/20. Nothing went into closure until about a week ago. It was too late at that point. There will be a lot of cases tracked back to everything from sporting events, movie theaters, conventions, work events, concerts, etc. this isn’t necessarily disney’s fault.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> At the same time though with how many people visit disney parks and how many cases are in the US it was only a matter of time before this happened.



True but even with a couple of conditions he had. He was 34. It was his age that was a shock factor. I knew this was bound to happen at Disney, but someone at 34 becomes more real. 

With Disney being rumored to try limited capacity, not sure when. But, if it is in April, that feels like poor taste.


----------



## Katie1174

rteetz said:


> Like you said though hindsight is 20/20. Nothing went into closure until about a week ago. It was too late at that point. There will be a lot of cases tracked back to everything from sporting events, movie theaters, conventions, work events, concerts, etc. this isn’t necessarily disney’s fault.


That last sentence is good. We don’t even know if he got it in Disney World, he attended Disney World but he also came from CA where the virus was already going around, he was at a conference where he might have picked it up and he was at Disney. No one will know exactly where he got it.


----------



## Krandor

Katie1174 said:


> That last sentence is good. We don’t even know if he got it in Disney World, he attended Disney World but he also came from CA where the virus was already going around, he was at a conference where he might have picked it up and he was at Disney. No one will know exactly where he got it.



True but by going to WDW while infected he may have spread it to CMs and visitors alike.  Which is why for new WDW should stay closed.


----------



## Katie1174

Krandor said:


> True but by going to WDW while infected he may have spread it to CMs and visitors alike.  Which is why for new WDW should stay closed.


Oh I think Disney should be closed but someone indicated Disney let it happen, implying he got it there, when there is no knowing where he got it.


----------



## freshmanjs

Katie1174 said:


> Oh I think Disney should be closed but someone indicated Disney let it happen, implying he got it there, when there is no knowing where he got it.



Whether he got it at WDW or he merely gave it to others at WDW, there is no doubt that every day WDW stayed open made more people sick.


----------



## Krandor

Katie1174 said:


> Oh I think Disney should be closed but someone indicated Disney let it happen, implying he got it there, when there is no knowing where he got it.



Agreed on that.  Based on the story and timeline likely got it in CA or at his conference and then spread it all around WDW and the timeline was right around things were starting to go crazy.  So I don't think there is anything to blame just disney for.  You could ask is should the country have started these measure earlier but that's all of us and not just disney.


----------



## Yarbogash

freshmanjs said:


> Whether he got it at WDW or he merely gave it to others at WDW, there is no doubt that every day WDW stayed open made more people sick.


Yeah, look at the timeline. This guy was diagnosed and nothing was made public and WDW stayed open for a while. Wow. How does that happen?


----------



## adamkat

WDW is just a piece of his story. 
right now how many spring breakers are heading to FL to gather and do exactly what is being asked not to do? 
Godspeed FL.


----------



## Krandor

adamkat said:


> WDW is just a piece of his story.
> right now how many spring breakers are heading to FL to gather and do exactly what is being asked not to do?
> Godspeed FL.



FL governor has to step in and do something.  I know he doesn't want to hurt tourism but that isn't the prime focus right now.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> FL governor has to step in and do something.  I know he doesn't want to hurt tourism but that isn't the prime focus right now.


It really is unacceptable that something hasn’t been done.


----------



## ZJ5/9D47

rteetz said:


> Like you said though hindsight is 20/20. Nothing went into closure until about a week ago. It was too late at that point. There will be a lot of cases tracked back to everything from sporting events, movie theaters, conventions, work events, concerts, etc. this isn’t necessarily disney’s fault.



Shanghai Disney closed January 25 so there were definitely those in the company who were well aware of the severity of the virus and the measures needed to be taken to slow/stop the spread.  Then Hong Kong and Tokyo closed.  The US parks stayed open as long as they were allowed to and not closed based upon risk to employees and guests.  Disney execs had 20/20 vision the entire time and put money first.  There has been a steady flow of quality info about this virus since January on the internet including pleas from doctors, nurses, and those infected...often with video evidence.


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200319-o6u46i7tbrdo7b6ybo3qkai3rm-story.html


----------



## Krandor

ZJ5/9D47 said:


> Shanghai Disney closed January 25 so there were definitely those in the company who were well aware of the severity of the virus and the measures needed to be taken to slow/stop the spread.  Then Hong Kong and Tokyo closed.  The US parks stayed open as long as they were allowed to and not closed based upon risk to employees and guests.  Disney execs had 20/20 vision the entire time and put money first.  There has been a steady flow of quality info about this virus since January on the internet including pleas from doctors, nurses, and those infected...often with video evidence.



that isn’t just on Disney. All of the us was slow to respond.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Believe me. Disney isn’t the only ones to blame. I don’t like how Florida as a whole has handled this.

i do think Disney will not open in April though. Maybe end of May hopefully. No rush


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Believe me. Disney isn’t the only ones to blame



he’s going to regret that video one day.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/upda...virus-covid-19-and-visiting-walt-disney-world


----------



## nkosiek

Krandor said:


> he’s going to regret that video one day.


I can only hope all future employers see that and he isn't able to get a job. "Not a team player" should be on a note in every file on him.


----------



## Boopuff

Pardon me... but if my college kid said they were going on a Spring Break trip, I'd pull the plug so fast!  At very least I'd discuss the repercussions of travel during this virus outbreak.  Maybe these kids live in a bubble....


----------



## Krandor

Boopuff said:


> Pardon me... but if my college kid said they were going on a Spring Break trip, I'd pull the plug so fast!  At very least I'd discuss the repercussions of travel during this virus outbreak.  Maybe these kids live in a bubble....



if they are in college and have their own money you can't stop them but having a long discussion about why it's a stupid idea would defintiely be warranted.


----------



## WDWNerd

Stupid question, but why do we think they are allowing bookings starting 4/1 if they’re not reopening then?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Boopuff said:


> Pardon me... but if my college kid said they were going on a Spring Break trip, I'd pull the plug so fast!  At very least I'd discuss the repercussions of travel during this virus outbreak.  Maybe these kids live in a bubble....


what happens if your college age child tells you after they left or just tell you they are going and are paying for themselves. you might not be able to stop them even after you talk with them. sounds like a lot of 18 to 25 year old that I have worked with


----------



## Krandor

WDWNerd said:


> Stupid question, but why do we think they are allowing bookings starting 4/1 if they’re not reopening then?



Because they haven't official said they were closing then.  If you couldn't book from 4/1 to 4/15 with no disney announcement it would be clear they were closing those dates.    Announce first - stop booking second.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240815720449150983


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240815720449150983



Anyone who still needs to call Disney, might be a good idea to do it sooner than later. I bet there's a whole new slew of people frantically calling soon.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Anyone who still needs to call Disney, might be a good idea to do it sooner than later. I bet there's a whole new slew of people frantically calling soon.



Yep if they announce an extension to the closing tomorrow or saturday (as I expect) then yeah phone lines will be jammed at disney plus at the DVC rental places and anything like this.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

34:16,  That's how long I was just on the phone with Disney Reservations. I called tonight and after going through all the automated questions, a CM picked up within 1 minute. We did have Vero Beach booked from 4/1-4/6 then WDW from 4/6-4/12.  My first question was will WDW be open on 4/1. He actually put me on hold for a few minutes and when he came back he said yes. I asked "Vero Beach also?" and he said maybe. We chatted about Vero for a minute and he told me I was lucky to get an ocean view room as they sell out quick but anyway, he said Vero Beach is "Probably" going to open but nothing definitive. He said WDW will be open on the 1st so I cancelled VB and changed our YC stay to 4/3-4/12. Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure but if so, why even let me modify my stay? He did seem very knowledgeable but I'm no sucker lol. I remember talking to a CM that assured me that MNSSHP was very limited and rides were "walk on". Well, we all know that's a load of crap. Either way, I have a backup vacation booked for May, June and July.  Just wanted to share the information I received.


----------



## Krandor

Jimmy Mouse said:


> 34:16,  That's how long I was just on the phone with Disney Reservations. I called tonight and after going through all the automated questions, a CM picked up within 1 minute. We did have Vero Beach booked from 4/1-4/6 then WDW from 4/6-4/12.  My first question was will WDW be open on 4/1. He actually put me on hold for a few minutes and when he came back he said yes. I asked "Vero Beach also?" and he said maybe. We chatted about Vero for a minute and he told me I was lucky to get an ocean view room as they sell out quick but anyway, he said Vero Beach is "Probably" going to open but nothing definitive. He said WDW will be open on the 1st so I cancelled VB and changed our YC stay to 4/3-4/12. Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure but if so, why even let me modify my stay? He did seem very knowledgeable but I'm no sucker lol. I remember talking to a CM that assured me that MNSSHP was very limited and rides were "walk on". Well, we all know that's a load of crap. Either way, I have a backup vacation booked for May, June and July.  Just wanted to share the information I received.



They simply haven't been told yet and won't be until it's official.  They will let you book and change up until the point that it is officially closed.  To do otherwise would let people know before the official announcement.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Krandor said:


> They simply haven't been told yet and won't be until it's official.  They will let you book and change up until the point that it is officially closed.  To do otherwise would let people know before the official announcement.


And that would be why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240815720449150983


I expect Disneyland is going to be closed through 4/19/20 at a minimum based on the new shelter in place state order.


----------



## Krandor

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And that would be why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"



You asked a question "why would they let me modify my stay?" And was simply answering. 

If they told the people answering the phones today they would be closed through 4/31 and not to modify reservation to those date and blocked out those dates from being changed that would stay a secret all of 5 minutes before it's all over the news. That is simply why they still let you modify your reservation.  That will be possible up to the very minute disney makes the announcement they are closing longer then 3/31.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Krandor said:


> You asked a question "why would they let me modify my stay?" And was simply answering.


It was a rhetorical question. Not meant to be answered lol.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240537871393501184


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240537871393501184



Was it just me, or did the escalator cleaners look totally staged?

But, we'll see.  A movie theater did try to open in China on Monday and got zero visitors its 1st day.  Not sure how Deadline got that news (and how it got out from the state media) - the theater said they'd try a few days and then close again if no one came and try again later...


----------



## Krandor

TwoMisfits said:


> Was it just me, or did the escalator cleaners look totally staged?
> 
> But, we'll see.  A movie theater did try to open in China on Monday and got zero visitors its 1st day.  Not sure how Deadline got that news (and how it got out from the state media) - the theater said they'd try a few days and then close again if no one came and try again later...



That is going to be a real danger for everybody.  Even after cases go down and the curve is flattened are people going to want to rush right back out to bars, restaurants, even WDW Or are they still going to be more cautious since the virus is still out there?  I don't think anybody knows right now.


----------



## fsjking

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And that would be why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"



As someone who runs a business that hosts outside events where weather plays a huge role in cancellations, you never say anything but everything is still on until it's not. The second you tell someone that it doesn't look good or theres a good chance we'll close, you are cancelled. With the internet, things are shared instantly. Until they officially announce something, they will take your money and make changes like nothing has happened.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

fsjking said:


> As someone who runs a business that hosts outside events where weather plays a huge role in cancellations, you never say anything but everything is still on until it's not. The second you tell someone that it doesn't look good or theres a good chance we'll close, you are cancelled. With the internet, things are shared instantly. Until they officially announce something, they will take your money and make changes like nothing has happened.


And again, That's why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"


----------



## Krandor

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And again, That's why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"



So what was the point of your post then? You called disney to reschedule a vacation plan to dates they currently say they are going to be open and they did so. Why would anybody expect anything different? That is what they should do until things change. 

So you let us know things are business as usual for Disney right now.  Thanks.


----------



## Bleck

As we get closer to mid-May folks like WDW will begin to assess some reopening. Can’t imagine anything happening until at least then.  Hint: watch the Pentagon.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Krandor said:


> So what was the point of your post then? You called disney to reschedule a vacation plan to dates they currently say they are going to be open and they did so. Why would anybody expect anything different? That is what they should do until things change.
> 
> So you let us know things are business as usual for Disney right now.  Thanks.


I shared that the CM said they were going to open on 4/1. I also shared my plans like most people do on forums. I see I was wrong to do so.


----------



## jknezek

Betty Rohrer said:


> what happens if your college age child tells you after they left or just tell you they are going and are paying for themselves. you might not be able to stop them even after you talk with them. sounds like a lot of 18 to 25 year old that I have worked with


If it was my kid he'd be trying to figure out how to pay for his own next couple semesters at school, because he's obviously not smart enough, or mature enough, or responsible enough, to be there at this time. Otherwise he'll be home working or living on his own working if he can swing it until I feel like he's grown in to those attributes and am willing to pay for more schooling. Now if he actually is doing it all on his own right now... more power to him. He's an idiot, but at least he's an idiot with his own responsibility.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Closures starting at Aulani

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/closures-begin-at-aulani-resort-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Closures starting at Aulani
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/closures-begin-at-aulani-resort-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic



I'm shocked they kept that one open as long as they did


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> I'm shocked they kept that one open as long as they did



I'm guessing just because Hawaii had such low case numbers?


----------



## rteetz

https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/



:-(

Needed to be done though. 

I expect this isn't going to be the last disney announcement today


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Krandor said:


> I expect this isn't going to be the last disney announcement today



I agree. I have a DVC reservation for 4/6 and the chat feature says they want you to wait if your issue is not for dates through 3/31. 

Delta is asking you to not contact them unless you're within 72 hours. 

However, once Disney makes more announcements, hold times will rise substantially.


----------



## Goofy2015

With the Star Wars Rival Run Weekend cancelled, it is only a matter of time that I'd believe they would extend the closure of WDW until 4/30. 

I personally believe it will be longer. I hope TWDC does not choose to open the resort to limited capacity before 4/30.


----------



## fsjking

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And again, That's why I said "Now I do know there is a very good chance that Disney will extend the closure"



You also continued that same sentence and asked "why even let me modify my stay?"

You are taking your own statements out of context. You asked a question. People answered it. You can't go back and change what you said because you didn't like the answer.


----------



## Krandor

Goofy2015 said:


> With the Star Wars Rival Run Weekend cancelled, it is only a matter of time that I'd believe they would extend the closure of WDW until 4/30.
> 
> I personally believe it will be longer. I hope TWDC does not choose to open the resort to limited capacity before 4/30.



I stiill think it's coming this weekend maybe even tonight. 

Any star wars weekend people who want to cancel their stays I'd call and cancel right now beause phone lines may be jammed later


----------



## Betty Rohrer

jknezek said:


> If it was my kid he'd be trying to figure out how to pay for his own next couple semesters at school, because he's obviously not smart enough, or mature enough, or responsible enough, to be there at this time. Otherwise he'll be home working or living on his own working if he can swing it until I feel like he's grown in to those attributes and am willing to pay for more schooling. Now if he actually is doing it all on his own right now... more power to him. He's an idiot, but at least he's an idiot with his own responsibility.


with the teens/young 20s I work with at a small park just don't get it. remember last season when one told the department manger she didn't care what he said she would do what she wanted while and he couldn't stop her. and to top that her mother was upset when she was fired because her child needed her job to help family make it


----------



## mi*vida*loca

jknezek said:


> If it was my kid he'd be trying to figure out how to pay for his own next couple semesters at school, because he's obviously not smart enough, or mature enough, or responsible enough, to be there at this time. Otherwise he'll be home working or living on his own working if he can swing it until I feel like he's grown in to those attributes and am willing to pay for more schooling. Now if he actually is doing it all on his own right now... more power to him. He's an idiot, but at least he's an idiot with his own responsibility.



I bet the apple doesn’t fall too far from the tree with this kid so repercussions from his parents will be zero.


----------



## Krandor




----------



## rteetz




----------



## tink2424

ZJ5/9D47 said:


> Shanghai Disney closed January 25 so there were definitely those in the company who were well aware of the severity of the virus and the measures needed to be taken to slow/stop the spread.  Then Hong Kong and Tokyo closed.  The US parks stayed open as long as they were allowed to and not closed based upon risk to employees and guests.  Disney execs had 20/20 vision the entire time and put money first.  There has been a steady flow of quality info about this virus since January on the internet including pleas from doctors, nurses, and those infected...often with video evidence.



I don't think this is a fair statement to say that Disney execs had 20/20 vision the entire time.  This situation very much changed on a day to day, hour by hour rate.  The whole world could have done more when this was discovered in China but did nothing.  To put this on Disney is just wrong.  

There are so many considerations when closing a park like Disney.  The employees for one.  This isn't just about greed.


----------



## tink2424

Goofy2015 said:


> True but even with a couple of conditions he had. He was 34. It was his age that was a shock factor. I knew this was bound to happen at Disney, but someone at 34 becomes more real.
> 
> With Disney being rumored to try limited capacity, not sure when. But, if it is in April, that feels like poor taste.



I think the age is concerning but I think the media did us a HUGE disservice when they kept mentioning the age being a main factor.  The truth is that it is affecting adults in the 30-50 range very seriously as well.  People are being lulled into a false sense of security if they are younger.  

I don't think we should panic (although it is very hard not to...  ).  Do what we can to keep ourselves, our families and our communities safe and we will get through this.


----------



## Krandor

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...unty-wide-curfew-during-coronavirus-pandemic/


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...unty-wide-curfew-during-coronavirus-pandemic/



What’s the reasoning behind this? Very few places have implemented shelter in place so far and this seems like a step further. I’m in Osceola. Do you think it’s likely I’ll see this happen there as well?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind this? Very few places have implemented shelter in place so far and this seems like a step further. I’m in Osceola. Do you think it’s likely I’ll see this happen there as well?


Its inevitable for a lot of places. CA, NY, and IL are statewide now. Many cities and counties are moving towards it.


----------



## dtrain

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-aims-raise-6-billion-debt-offering-1285739


----------



## mshanson3121

dtrain said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disney-aims-raise-6-billion-debt-offering-1285739



I don't really follow market stuff, or necessarily understand it beyond the basics - what exactly does this mean market-wise? And what does it potentially mean when Disney reopens?


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Its inevitable for a lot of places. CA, NY, and IL are statewide now. Many cities and counties are moving towards it.



oh I know. Just wasn’t expecting it here yet since Florida has been so behind compared to a lot of states.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> oh I know. Just wasn’t expecting it here yet since Florida has been so behind compared to a lot of states.


I think Florida needs it more than anyone looking at the beaches and things like that.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...lando-airport-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/


----------



## Krandor

It is kinda sad to think that right now all of WDW is shut down - parks, resorts, all of it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> It is kinda sad to think that right now all of WDW is shut down - parks, resorts, all of it.



Yeah, in a past life today we would have been putting our kids to bed extremely early today and leaving for the airport very early in the morning tomorrow to fly to Orlando. A bummer, for sure.


----------



## rstevens333

I hope Sonny Eclipse and Big Al aren't too lonely.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...lando-airport-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/



How long until they restrict national air travel?


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I think Florida needs it more than anyone looking at the beaches and things like that.



Just got a text and voicemail that Osceola is also now under curfew from 11-5


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Just got a text and voicemail that Osceola is also now under curfew from 11-5



This is just surreal.  I should be off watching auburn basketball at the bar tonight and hoping we can get to the sweet 16 this weekend.  And to think it's only been a week since things really started here..


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> This is just surreal.  I should be off watching auburn basketball at the bar tonight and hoping we can get to the sweet 16 this weekend.  And to think it's only been a week since things really started here..



Yep. I would be at the Auburn Duffy’s watching March madness. I’ve been looking forward to this week for a long time. It’s my wife’s sprint break and I was just going to chill and watch basketball all weekend.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Yep. I would be at the Auburn Duffy’s watching March madness. I’ve been looking forward to this week for a long time. It’s my wife’s sprint break and I was just going to chill and watch basketball all weekend.



I just hate all this for the players.  Wiley and Purjifoy and Okoro all deserved a change to show what they could do in the SEC tournament and the NCAA.  It is horrible they don't get that chance.  And then even baseball with tanner burns and green hill that were poised to do a lot.  All of that wiped away.

Just found out today my mom needs a biopsy for a kidney mass and since it isn't critical it will likely be may at the earliest before it is done since they are not doing any real non-critical procedures right now.

I just hate what this virus has done way beyond just disney stuff and my rundisney race that got cancelled today.  I don't disagree with the measures but it just sucks that they are needed.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> Just found out today my mom needs a biopsy for a kidney mass and since it isn't critical it will likely be may at the earliest before it is done since they are not doing any real non-critical procedures right now.
> 
> I just hate what this virus has done way beyond just disney stuff and my rundisney race that got cancelled today.  I don't disagree with the measures but it just sucks that they are needed.



I'm sorry, that's so hard to have to wait for stuff like that. I've always said with our daughter's health stuff - I can handle whatever you tell me. It's the unknowns that I struggle to deal with. Thinking of you.


----------



## Amymouse13

When the heck is Disney going to announce their plans for closure after 3/31... Like it's 9 days off... Let's go... I mean I'm 99.99999% on them being closed, but let's get on with it.


----------



## Brianstl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241421392962183168


----------



## freshmanjs

Brianstl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241421392962183168



Flights have already resumed to/from EWR


----------



## Brianstl

freshmanjs said:


> Flights have already resumed to/from EWR


Suspension has now been lifted at all the airports.


----------



## tachyonbb

We have DVC reservations for April 20th.  Our magical express envelope arrived today with luggage tags and information.


----------



## rteetz

Aulani finally fully closing as of March 24th

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...avel-plans-your-disney-vacation-what-we-know/


----------



## kayteekt

tachyonbb said:


> We have DVC reservations for April 20th.  Our magical express envelope arrived today with luggage tags and information.



We were to check in on the 19th, DVC too. I just modified the reservation this afternoon. Went back and forth on it all week, but I just don't see them being open. I did console myself, thinking that if something changes availability is likely to be good and maybe we can switch back.


----------



## FireflyJar

Deleted


----------



## Krandor

Amymouse13 said:


> When the heck is Disney going to announce their plans for closure after 3/31... Like it's 9 days off... Let's go... I mean I'm 99.99999% on them being closed, but let's get on with it.



I really thought it would be today.  You think they would want to announce it before those with April 1 arrival dates have to make their final payments.


----------



## FCDub

Amymouse13 said:


> When the heck is Disney going to announce their plans for closure after 3/31... Like it's 9 days off... Let's go... I mean I'm 99.99999% on them being closed, but let's get on with it.



It’s not 99.9999%. It’s 100%.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...lando-airport-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/


I think we’re gonna be lucky to have WDW opened by Memorial at this rate. It’s obviously already spread like wildfire down there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> How long until they restrict national air travel?


With ATC towers dropping like flies to this virus not long...


----------



## fsjking

gottalovepluto said:


> With ATC towers dropping like flies to this virus not long...



Source?
Not doubting, just hadn't heard that one yet.


----------



## Krandor

fsjking said:


> Source?
> Not doubting, just hadn't heard that one yet.



And ATC tower in NY area was shut down for a while due to a trainee with COVID.


----------



## Marionnette

KtP is reporting that Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace in Disney Springs will remain closed until May 1.

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/03/21/disney-springs-hotel-not-reopening-until-the-end-of-april/


----------



## crazy4wdw

The Hilton Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs has announced it's closure will be extended to April 30.    Is WDW next?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

You have to wonder if Disney is putting off extending the closure to the last possible moment because they’re having cash flow issues and can’t afford to issue all the refunds right now.  It wouldn’t be surprising.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You have to wonder if Disney is putting off extending the closure to the last possible moment because they’re having cash flow issues and can’t afford to issue all the refunds right now.  It wouldn’t be surprising.


I don't think thats it. I think these companies are waiting as long as they can. Disney isn't the only one waiting. Universal hasn't done an extension yet either.


----------



## skeeter31

Most everything (judging from the hundreds of emails I’ve received the past 2 weeks) from amusement parks, to stores, to local and nationwide restaurants, etc all only want to say they’re closed until 3/28-3/31. No one wants to be the first to extend that time frame out further. But once one does, we’ll be inundated with the emails of everyone else following suit.


----------



## Jrb1979

Cedar Point announced they won't be opening til at least mid May if not later. So I would imagine most other parks will follow suit. I have a feeling this will go on til mid summer. This isn't going to go away that quickly.


----------



## gharter

FireflyJar said:


> I feel you...our trip is scheduled for 4/14, and we just got our magic bands yesterday. Waiting to cancel unless we absolutely have to (which will happen unless some miracle happens, but we are truly just waiting to get United to cancel the flight. No use for a 'credit'). I guess we won't see you there!


we're a week later.  Holding off on cancelling, but I really don't expect to see the parks open then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Most everything (judging from the hundreds of emails I’ve received the past 2 weeks) from amusement parks, to stores, to local and nationwide restaurants, etc all only want to say they’re closed until 3/28-3/31. No one wants to be the first to extend that time frame out further. But once one does, we’ll be inundated with the emails of everyone else following suit.



If this situation has done nothing else, it has let me know all the companies that have my email address that I was unaware of


----------



## Yarbogash

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You have to wonder if Disney is putting off extending the closure to the last possible moment because they’re having cash flow issues and can’t afford to issue all the refunds right now.  It wouldn’t be surprising.


Good point but they have a ‘solution,’ taking on long term debt to get cash on hand.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.hol...ey-aims-raise-6-billion-debt-offering-1285739


----------



## Chuckdlc

I keep going back and forth on whether my June 18 trip is going to be ok.   Any thoughts?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Chuckdlc said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether my June 18 trip is going to be ok.   Any thoughts?



It's hard to say.  As my dad used to say, "Hope for the best but expect the worst.  That way you're never surprised." The closures are likely to last until at least May, if not longer, depending on how the situation unfolds.


----------



## Remy is Up

Yarbogash said:


> Good point but they have a ‘solution,’ taking on long term debt to get cash on hand.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.hol...ey-aims-raise-6-billion-debt-offering-1285739


Every company is having cash flow issues at the moment. Hence the layoffs and spike in unemployment. Noone could've prepared for a circumstance such as this. Unless you are in healthcare, grocery, or fuel, there is a ripple effect that is destroying the national and global economies. This is staggering damage to everyone. It is going to take a long while to dig out of it. Disney will be ok long term but I dont think anyone comes out of this unscathed and neither individual or companies finances or makeup prior to this will be the same afterwards. Just have to all pull together and get through it.


----------



## Skippyboo

The Mouse got $1100 bucks from me today. Had a week booked starting April 19. Booked it early last year. Booked May 21-26 last week as a back up for April. My FastPass day was today for May trip. Couldn’t see calendar past April. Cancelled April trip and all FPs (probably going to have to do it anyways). Still can’t do May FP. Call passholder hotline. Reason for FP problem is AP expires April 29. So they hooked me up with a temporary fix so I could book the FP for my trip dates. So I did my FPs and then renewed AP.  Don’t know if I get the shutdown time added to end of new AP.


----------



## mshanson3121

Chuckdlc said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether my June 18 trip is going to be ok.   Any thoughts?



Highly unlikely. And if for some reason it is opened, more likely it'll still be resorts only, or minimal stuff in the parks.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> Every company is having cash flow issues at the moment. Hence the layoffs and spike in unemployment. Noone could've prepared for a circumstance such as this. Unless you are in healthcare, grocery, or fuel, there is a ripple effect that is destroying the national and global economies. This is staggering damage to everyone. It is going to take a long while to dig out of it. Disney will be ok long term but I dont think anyone comes out of this unscathed and neither individual or companies finances or makeup prior to this will be the same afterwards. Just have to all pull together and get through it.


At this point, I think all travel, leisure, and entertainment companies worldwide are in danger of bankruptcy and collapse.  Disney is not immune to this.


----------



## Mattimation

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> At this point, I think all travel, leisure, and entertainment companies worldwide are in danger of bankruptcy and collapse.  Disney is not immune to this.



I think Disney is diversified enough that they’ll be safer than similar, smaller companies - home entertainment like Disney+, Hulu, and digital downloads of other movies/shows will probably do incredibly well over these next few months. Of course not well enough to make up for all the losses, but Disney isn’t entirely helpless right now. I think before we see a bankruptcy we’d see them selling off some of their subsidiaries, or at least try to. Of course, if this really does last as long as some people speculate, pretty much every company is doomed. At this exact moment, I think Disney is relatively alright.


----------



## Yarbogash

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> At this point, I think all travel, leisure, and entertainment companies worldwide are in danger of bankruptcy and collapse.  Disney is not immune to this.


Imho this is what people should be concerned about. Not if Disney is going to reopen on April 1. Disney was a cash poor company, carrying substantial debt that was committed to aggressive growth based on very high occupancy and earning estimates. As their corporate report from last week summarized, parks are closed, cruise ships not operating, film and tv production shut down, movie theatres are closed so new releases will go straight to digital, merchandising has been negatively impacted. They are lucky they got Disney+ going before this happened because it's going to be their only serious revenue stream for a while. If the closures extend beyond 3 or 4 months, Disney will end up needing a bailout, getting bought out or going bankrupt. Or a combo of those options.

https://deadline.com/2020/03/disney-risks-sec-debt-1202887541/


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Especially after being locked in. If people have the means when this is over the first thing they’ll want to do is get out and enjoy life again.


A slight correction - no one is locked in their home.


----------



## Chuckdlc

Mattimation said:


> Of course, if this really does last as long as some people speculate, pretty much every company is doomed. At this exact moment, I think Disney is relatively alright.



And that's the part that makes me believe we will see a point where the government chooses the economy over the continued struggle to keep cases at a minimum.  I do not think the July 15 tax extension was simply a matter of adding 90 days.   They wouldn't want taxes to be due right when people are returning to work.   I think they have decided that there is a finite period of time during which the fight against the spread outweighs the need to preserve the financial stability of the population.


----------



## Yarbogash

Yarbogash said:


> Imho this is what people should be concerned about. Not if Disney is going to reopen on April 1. Disney was a cash poor company, carrying substantial debt that was committed to aggressive growth based on very high occupancy and earning estimates. As their corporate report from last week summarized, parks are closed, cruise ships not operating, film and tv production shut down, movie theatres are closed so new releases will go straight to digital, merchandising has been negatively impacted. They are lucky they got Disney+ going before this happened because it's going to be their only serious revenue stream for a while. If the closures extend beyond 3 or 4 months, Disney will end up needing a bailout, getting bought out or going bankrupt. Or a combo of those options.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/03/disney-risks-sec-debt-1202887541/


And I forgot to mention Disney owns 80% of Espn and broadcasts sports are over for now. Disney is basically invested heavily in everything that is taking the heaviest economic hit from the pandemic.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> A slight correction - no one is locked in their home.


You know what I mean...


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-delays-cast-member-scheduling-for-april-1st-and-beyond


----------



## Brianstl

Between the low price and the the number of free subscriptions, Disney is generating much revenue through Disney+.   Disney+ was a long term play that sacrificed initial revenue for rapid market penetration.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> You know what I mean...


Yes, I do, but some will take you literally. Precise words matter, especially right now.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> Yes, I do, but some will take you literally. Precise words matter, especially right now.


This is a Disney discussion board. One shouldn’t be coming here for their news and information regarding what’s happening in their hometown or for scientific information regarding the virus. Let’s continue to focus on Disney and theme park operations in this thread.


----------



## usrtyz

Chuckdlc said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether my June 18 trip is going to be ok.   Any thoughts?


That’s when we are supposed to go too.


----------



## TomServo27

Yarbogash said:


> And I forgot to mention Disney owns 80% of Espn and broadcasts sports are over for now. Disney is basically invested heavily in everything that is taking the heaviest economic hit from the pandemic.


ESPN from what I’ve read should save hundreds of millions in rights fees. So while they are gonna lose a lot in advertising revenue that at least is mitigated by rights fees they don’t have to pay. Also they will still be getting subscription fees from cable but I’m sure there will be more cord cutting going on.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm wondering why Disney doesn't release their upcoming movies onto D+ for a fee. I mean, we were going to spend $40 at the movie theatre seeing it. So, why not release Mulan on time, and charge $9.99 to see it? We'd gladly pay it!




$40 > $9.95.   They'll wait and get the $40.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> $40 > $9.95.   They'll wait and get the $40.



I'm sure they would prefer packed theatres, but it's pretty naive of them to think that people are going to flock to the theatres once they re-open, or that they'll even be allowed to have a full crowd. My guess is theatres will need to continue social distancing measures for awhile and probably run at half capacity. And I was just throwing that number out there. Honestly, we'd probably pay more than that. I would think some income during these months of shut down would be better than none. We're only talking a couple movies for the next few months. They'll have others down the road.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> $40 > $9.95.   They'll wait and get the $40.


That $40 is actually $20 after the theater gets their cut.  The longer this goes on, the more they will need to find ways to generate revenue from the products they have put on the shelf, even at a lower than expected rate.


----------



## VWLforever

Krandor said:


> $40 > $9.95.   They'll wait and get the $40.



Your math is off. Traditionally the studio that created the film gets 55% of ticket prices, whereas the theater gets 45%. So if Disney were to release a film direct to Disney+ and charge $22, they'd break even per each family of 4 who otherwise would've gone to the movie theater and paid $10 per individual. They would be ahead on smaller families, and behind on larger ones.

Now of course such an approach screws the theaters. But if the mass quarantines last for any prolonged period, I fully expect direct to streaming release to become commonplace. It could in fact be the death knell for the public cinema industry, even after COVID subsides.


----------



## Miffy

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You have to wonder if Disney is putting off extending the closure to the last possible moment because they’re having cash flow issues and can’t afford to issue all the refunds right now.  It wouldn’t be surprising.


I agree. Not only that, but they make money on the float, assuming there is a float.


----------



## Miffy

Chuckdlc said:


> And that's the part that makes me believe we will see a point where the government chooses the economy over the continued struggle to keep cases at a minimum.  I do not think the July 15 tax extension was simply a matter of adding 90 days.   They wouldn't want taxes to be due right when people are returning to work.   I think they have decided that there is a finite period of time during which the fight against the spread outweighs the need to preserve the financial stability of the population.


If this does happen, then expect a brand-new epidemic, way worse than what we've got now. I know this isn't Disney-specific, but I didn't want to let this go.


----------



## Krandor

VWLforever said:


> Your math is off. Traditionally the studio that created the film gets 55% of ticket prices, whereas the theater gets 45%. So if Disney were to release a film direct to Disney+ and charge $22, they'd break even per each family of 4 who otherwise would've gone to the movie theater and paid $10 per individual. They would be ahead on smaller families, and behind on larger ones.
> 
> Now of course such an approach screws the theaters. But if the mass quarantines last for any prolonged period, I fully expect direct to streaming release to become commonplace. It could in fact be the death knell for the public cinema industry, even after COVID subsides.



Wasn't meant to be an exact calculation. 

If they did decide to release something like Black Window on D+, it wouldn't be $9.95.


----------



## jknezek

I think they could get $20. Any couple going to theaters is going to spend more than that. Granted not everyone has a max home setup, but enough of us probably come close to make it worth it. I'd pay $20 for Black Widow if my wife wanted to see it. A night at the movies usually costs us over $100 by the time we have a moderate dinner and a babysitter. My own popcorn and picking up some food would cut that in half or more, and for Disney would almost double the money they get off me. 

It could happen. I doubt they'd have billion dollar releases, but given the percentage of revenue they'll keep it might cover costs. Of course it only works so long as social distancing stays in effect. Once people can start inviting people over agin the model blows up quickly.


----------



## Spridell

Chuckdlc said:


> And that's the part that makes me believe we will see a point where the government chooses the economy over the continued struggle to keep cases at a minimum.  I do not think the July 15 tax extension was simply a matter of adding 90 days.   They wouldn't want taxes to be due right when people are returning to work.   I think they have decided that there is a finite period of time during which the fight against the spread outweighs the need to preserve the financial stability of the population.



This is most likely what will happen. 

I have been talking to a lot of friends the last 2 weeks that are in finance and they have all said the same thing.  There will come a time (that time NO ONE knows) where the economy being closed will cause more damage than the actual virus.  Things will be slow to open back up but its going to happen sooner than people might think.  And I think you are right that July date was probably the date that was given internally where most things will be ALLOWED to open again.  It is not a perfect solution but it will be unavoidable.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> This is most likely what will happen.
> 
> I have been talking to a lot of friends the last 2 weeks that are in finance and they have all said the same thing.  There will come a time (that time NO ONE knows) where the economy being closed will cause more damage than the actual virus.  Things will be slow to open back up but its going to happen sooner than people might think.  And I think you are right that July date was probably the date that was given internally where most things will be ALLOWED to open again.  It is not a perfect solution but it will be unavoidable.



The thing is even if things are allowed to open will people go? I did go to a bar I normally go to last thursday when it was allowed to be open (not anymore) and it was completely dead. Maybe 4 people at the bar (when normally on thursday it would be packed) and people at maybe 2 tables. So even when things reopen it doesn't guarantee people will go. 

I was scheduled for mid-april for star wars and I love that race and wanted to go but I did keep asking myself that if the race was on and it was open SHOULD I go. I knew the answer was no but I'm not sure I wouldn't have gone though. 


So if things start opening back up before the public feels it is safe they still may not get many customers.   I don't know how the endgame of this plays out until we start seeing things peak and start to go down.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> The thing is even if things are allowed to open will people go? I did go to a bar I normally go to last thursday when it was allowed to be open (not anymore) and it was completely dead. Maybe 4 people at the bar (when normally on thursday it would be packed) and people at maybe 2 tables. So even when things reopen it doesn't guarantee people will go.
> 
> I was scheduled for mid-april for star wars and I love that race and wanted to go but I did keep asking myself that if the race was on and it was open SHOULD I go. I knew the answer was no but I'm not sure I wouldn't have gone though.
> 
> 
> So if things start opening back up before the public feels it is safe they still may not get many customers.   I don't know how the endgame of this plays out until we start seeing things peak and start to go down.



100% agree with everything you said. 

THis is going to last mentally for many for a very very long time.  After 9/11 people were afraid of planes for a VERY long time.  Same will be this time.  Cruises, crowded places, etc.....

Things will open back up, but like you said who knows when things will get back to the way there were just a month ago.


----------



## Miffy

Spridell said:


> 100% agree with everything you said.
> 
> THis is going to last mentally for many for a very very long time.  After 9/11 people were afraid of planes for a VERY long time.  Same will be this time.  Cruises, crowded places, etc.....
> 
> Things will open back up, but like you said who knows when things will get back to the way there were just a month ago.


It's not just about how people feel about this. It's about the actual virus itself, which, unless it's really something out of our earthly experience, doesn't care what your mental state is. Although there's a sci-fi novel in there somewhere.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> 100% agree with everything you said.
> 
> THis is going to last mentally for many for a very very long time.  After 9/11 people were afraid of planes for a VERY long time.  Same will be this time.  Cruises, crowded places, etc.....
> 
> Things will open back up, but like you said who knows when things will get back to the way there were just a month ago.



Yeah and business will have to try to go the extra mile. When i went to that bar thursday when the bartender didn't have a customer to deal with (which was often) they were cleaning which did make me feel better. 

And to tie to 9/11, I was on the other side of the country when 9/11 happened so I was flying back a few days after airports reopened and walking into the airport and seeing marines with guns made me feel safer. Would they have stopped 9/11? probably not but them being there still made me feel better and safer.

And businesses when things reopen (Disney included to keep on topic) are going to have to implement measures to make people "feel" better and some we will likely argue about if they are effective at doing anything or not but they will still need to happen if it makes people feel safer.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Yeah and business will have to try to go the extra mile. When i went to that bar thursday when the bartender didn't have a customer to deal with (which was often) they were cleaning which did make me feel better.
> 
> And to tie to 9/11, I was on the other side of the country when 9/11 happened so I was flying back a few days after airports reopened and walking into the airport and seeing marines with guns made me feel safer. Would they have stopped 9/11? probably not but them being there still made me feel better and safer.
> 
> And businesses when things reopen (Disney included to keep on topic) are going to have to implement measures to make people "feel" better and some we will likely argue about if they are effective at doing anything or not but they will still need to happen if it makes people feel safer.


I can totally see a place like Disney world taking peoples temperatures before they enter the parks. 

I actually think that's what they will  do in the beginning.


----------



## Miffy

Spridell said:


> I can totally see a place like Disney world taking peoples temperatures before they enter the parks.
> 
> I actually think that's what they will  do in the beginning.


Unfortunately, asymptomatic people carry the virus just as well--maybe better, since they don't know they're carriers--as people who have symptoms.


----------



## Spridell

Miffy said:


> Unfortunately, asymptomatic people carry the virus just as well--maybe better, since they don't know they're carriers--as people who have symptoms.



This all ties in with the above posts.  People are going to have to realize things will open back up with people on the streets that could be infected.  Unfortunately that will have to be a way of life for a while.  WHich is why things will probably be slow for a while even after they open back up.


----------



## Krandor

Miffy said:


> Unfortunately, asymptomatic people carry the virus just as well--maybe better, since they don't know they're carriers--as people who have symptoms.



That is true but doing that will help people feel that disney is doing what they can to protect them from people that are infected.  it isn't perfect but better then nothing.


----------



## rteetz

The Wheel, Madame Tussauds, and Sea Life Aquarium Closing Temporarily Due to Coronavirus Outbreak


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Wasn't meant to be an exact calculation.
> 
> If they did decide to release something like Black Window on D+, it wouldn't be $9.95.



Well, they were charging $19.99 for Onward digital downloads (not via Disney+) and that had already been in the theaters for a few weeks.  

So anything that would go straight to download I think would be at least that much, maybe more


----------



## Amymouse13

Spridell said:


> This is most likely what will happen.
> 
> I have been talking to a lot of friends the last 2 weeks that are in finance and they have all said the same thing.  There will come a time (that time NO ONE knows) where the economy being closed will cause more damage than the actual virus.  Things will be slow to open back up but its going to happen sooner than people might think.  And I think you are right that July date was probably the date that was given internally where most things will be ALLOWED to open again.  It is not a perfect solution but it will be unavoidable.



 Possible, but also possible no one wants to say a really far off date and just keep giving a guesstimate.  I think they will look for the number of cases to start to drop like China did, but then if they start going way up again they may need to restrict again.  Though, maybe at that point folks running show will handle things differently... Maybe...


----------



## wareagle57

mshanson3121 said:


> Highly unlikely. And if for some reason it is opened, more likely it'll still be resorts only, or minimal stuff in the parks.



What are you basing this on? I think it’s likely the parks will be open in June. Not at full capacity but open




Jrb1979 said:


> Cedar Point announced they won't be opening til at least mid May if not later. So I would imagine most other parks will follow suit. I have a feeling this will go on til mid summer. This isn't going to go away that quickly.



Cedar Point is a seasonal park. It makes sense to just delay opening until a date they feel they can be confident in. But year round places like Disney will be looking for the as soon as possible date.


----------



## Remy is Up

wareagle57 said:


> What are you basing this on? I think it’s likely the parks will be open in June. Not at full capacity but open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar Point is a seasonal park. It makes sense to just delay opening until a date they feel they can be confident in. But year round places like Disney will be looking for the as soon as possible date.


Take a look at Italy and if you still believe with the current rate of reported cases in florida increasing exponentially that its june. You are kidding yourself. Disney knows business doesnt override health and the fact that people wont feel safe. Even in June. Itll be july/august. When you live here in florida you see the reality of things.


----------



## Krandor

Amymouse13 said:


> Possible, but also possible no one wants to say a really far off date and just keep giving a guesstimate.  I think they will look for the number of cases to start to drop like China did, but then if they start going way up again they may need to restrict again.  Though, maybe at that point folks running show will handle things differently... Maybe...



I think the issue right now is the USA really didn't take this seriously until about a week ago. That is when we started to cancel and shut things down.  With a 7-14 day incumation period we an't yet really see what effect if any that is having.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Counterpoint to the parks will be able to re-open at something close to normal this summer:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/finance/m...-30-25-fed-e2-80-99s-bullard-says/ar-BB11y3ER
That's the President of one of the Federal Reserve Banks forecasting 30 percent unemployment and a 50 percent drop in GDP.  For reference the highest unemployment ever reached since record-keeping began in the history of our country is 24.9 percent at the height of the Great Depression.  If we get anything even close to that forecast there is no way a place like Disney, even if it goes through bankruptcy and restructuring and is bought out by some other company and re-opened, is opening at anything like the current levels it operates at now.  Nobody will have money for leisure like that.


----------



## Palendat

I am fairly certain that until a vaccine is widespread, Disney will not be reopening.  Further, I wouldn't take the chance of going if I felt I may get sick half way through my vacation (I understand that there is never zero risk, but you know what I mean).

As to the economic hit, the world will look very different after this.  "Disney World - brought to you by Apple"?????


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Palendat said:


> I am fairly certain that until a vaccine is widespread, Disney will not be reopening.  Further, I wouldn't take the chance of going if I felt I may get sick half way through my vacation (I understand that there is never zero risk, but you know what I mean).
> 
> As to the economic hit, the world will look very different after this.  "Disney World - brought to you by Apple"?????


The only companies that have a good chance of surviving this are the mega-retailers that also sell food and medicine, like Walmart and Amazon and grocery stores.  Apple is a lot of luxury items and is in trouble as well.  It’ll be AmazonWorld.


----------



## wallawallakids

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The only companies that have a good chance of surviving this are the mega-retailers that also sell food and medicine, like Walmart and Amazon and grocery stores.  Apple is a lot of luxury items and is in trouble as well.  It’ll be AmazonWorld.



But Apple has HUGE cash reserves which will help them a ton.  I don’t think they will be hurt too badly at all in this.


----------



## Sandiz08

Disney will be probably be ok, but different. A lot of companies will  probably never be the same if this goes on for too long.


----------



## Clockwork

basketking said:


> Many more people are going to have the virus than how many are going to die. I realize that some people are going to die. And I hate that. But just testing positive does not mean you will die. SO many people have it and have no symptoms or very light symptoms.
> 
> You cannot compare the results in other countries to what the results are going to be here. The levels of hygiene are vastly different.
> 
> I think the parks will be open by the end of April, or first part of May at the latest.  The US is not going to remain paused until there are zero cases. Just like it doesn’t pause for colds and flu and strep throat or stomach bugs.
> 
> More people will likely die from hurricanes, flooding and tornadoes than from this.
> 
> JMO. My non-hoarding, non-panic opinion.


Counter argument, see Italy, the healthcare is superior and also free. They are currently sitting at a 9.2% death rate. Hurricanes,flooding and tornadoes can’t touch this. Your right about not hoarding or panicking, but there has to come a point when people look at the evidence realistically and prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If safety is the top priority, I’d guess Disney won’t open till September at the earliest.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s all remember theme parks are the topic here, let’s stick to that.


----------



## Chuckdlc

You think they'd stay closed for 12-18 months waiting on a vaccine?   I cannot see that happening.  It's not just disney that loses money in that scenario, it's the state of Florida also.


----------



## mattpeto

Disney will survive this, have faith my friends.


----------



## mshanson3121

Chuckdlc said:


> You think they'd stay closed for 12-18 months waiting on a vaccine?   I cannot see that happening.  It's not just disney that loses money in that scenario, it's the state of Florida also.



Closed, no. But operating at reduced capacity, possibly significantly so? Yes. And based on modeling scenarios, I think they also very likely face another shut down scenario next flu season (winter/spring) if we don't have a reliable treatment by then, as it is highly anticipated that social restrictions (including limits on the amount of people allowed in a place at once) will continue in some form or another until a vaccine is available, based on spikes in cases.


----------



## PamNC

mattpeto said:


> Disney will survive this, have faith my friends.


I'm happy to read your positive vibe here. I haven't wanted to say it or ask it for the fear of being considered nuts. I'm scared to death that Disney won't reopen. I don't have a trip planned out at this time, but I don't plan way in advance. Nonetheless, I'm terrified that the unthinkable could happen. Anyone else ???  I know this is nothing in the scheme of things and this is a "first world problem" worrying about Disney reopening. But, I need consoling and thoughts, ideas, news.... H E L P


----------



## PamNC

mshanson3121 said:


> Highly unlikely. And if for some reason it is opened, more likely it'll still be resorts only, or minimal stuff in the parks.


I hope it's open in June for your trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PamNC said:


> I'm happy to read your positive vibe here. I haven't wanted to say it or ask it for the fear of being considered nuts. I'm scared to death that Disney won't reopen. I don't have a trip planned out at this time, but I don't plan way in advance. Nonetheless, I'm terrified that the unthinkable could happen. Anyone else ???  I know this is nothing in the scheme of things and this is a "first world problem" worrying about Disney reopening. But, I need consoling and thoughts, ideas, news.... H E L P



I think there is a non-zero chance of them never reopening (I think, basically anything is possible, we just don't know) but I think the chance is really low.  That would signal such economic hardship for the entire country and I think the government will do what is possible to prevent that. 

Maybe this is my Disney-fandom coming through but there has been since the produced cartoons and films during the depression a relationship between Disney and the mood of the country and I feel like the country will want/need Disney to reopen.  

So I think they will reopen - likely at reduced capacity - as early as is possible.  It might be quite and not look great for a while, but seeing the parks reopen, getting video of the "magic" I think can help the mood of the country as well


----------



## PamNC

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there is a non-zero chance of them never reopening (I think, basically anything is possible, we just don't know) but I think the chance is really low.  That would signal such economic hardship for the entire country and I think the government will do what is possible to prevent that.
> 
> Maybe this is my Disney-fandom coming through but there has been since the produced cartoons and films during the depression a relationship between Disney and the mood of the country and I feel like the country will want/need Disney to reopen.
> 
> So I think they will reopen - likely at reduced capacity - as early as is possible.  It might be quite and not look great for a while, but seeing the parks reopen, getting video of the "magic" I think can help the mood of the country as well


Thank you... I am as you well know part of the Disney-fandom and totally agree we NEED DISNEY!! I've literally got butterflies worrying about this.


----------



## Farro

I wish people would quit spreading the misinformation that businesses can't reopen and people must stay quarantined until there is a vaccine.
That is not the goal of the quarantine right now!!! The goal is to slow the spread so hospitals can handle influx of patients. Letting most people get it over time rather than all at once. Once that happens, businesses can slowly start to reopen.

Yes, people may choose to stay in on their own until a vaccine, but most will not. Dr. Fauci himself said that next wave will be more moderate in nature due to people who had the infection developing a natural immunity where either they won't get again or will get much more mild version. He said that is true of all viruses and expects this one to act the same way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I wish people would quit spreading the misinformation that businesses can't reopen and people must stay quarantined until there is a vaccine.
> That is not the goal of the quarantine right now!!! The goal is to slow the spread so hospitals can handle influx of patients. Letting most people get it over time rather than all at once. Once that happens, businesses can slowly start to reopen.
> 
> Yes, people may choose to stay in on their own until a vaccine, but most will not. Dr. Fauci himself said that next wave will be more moderate in nature due to people who had the infection developing a natural immunity where either they won't get again or will get much more mild version. He said that is true of all viruses and expects this one to act the same way.



yeah, I don't think the bans will be until there is a vaccine or anything - though I do think some people will choose not to do so until there is one

I do think the social distancing/working from home/thinks not being closed will wind up being months, not weeks though (whether that is 3 or 9 months is tbd)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From the Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs (Hilton) via their twitter this morning.


----------



## Tandy

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there is a non-zero chance of them never reopening (I think, basically anything is possible, we just don't know) but I think the chance is really low.  That would signal such economic hardship for the entire country and I think the government will do what is possible to prevent that.
> 
> Maybe this is my Disney-fandom coming through but there has been since the produced cartoons and films during the depression a relationship between Disney and the mood of the country and I feel like the country will want/need Disney to reopen.
> 
> So I think they will reopen - likely at reduced capacity - as early as is possible.  It might be quite and not look great for a while, but seeing the parks reopen, getting video of the "magic" I think can help the mood of the country as well


I agree.. no chance they will never reopen. They may shutter some stuff (hotels) for a while but there is no chance they will never open back up again. The money they were printing... someone would buy it before letting it waste away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs (Hilton) via their twitter this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482956



i wouldn't be surprised if that is the time frame Disney starts looking at and the announcement comes out by tomorrow (that is when they were supposed to now get their next CM work schedules out, delaying it until tomorrow)

That seems "reasonable" that is far enough out but not too far (even if in the end they need to delay further)


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I wish people would quit spreading the misinformation that businesses can't reopen and people must stay quarantined until there is a vaccine.



I haven't seen anyone except maybe a couple people say businesses can't reopen, or they must stay quarantined until a vaccine is available?? Maybe I missed some somewhere, but most of what's been said, that I've seen, is that there is the possibility of another shut down later (and there is, doesn't mean it will happen but there is a chance), and that various social distancing measures may likely be in place until there's a vaccine. Maybe some are incorrectly assuming social distancing measures mean shut down?


----------



## mattpeto

PamNC said:


> Thank you... I am as you well know part of the Disney-fandom and totally agree we NEED DISNEY!! I've literally got butterflies worrying about this.



There's a billion dollar revenue maker inside the _World_.   It will be used again.


----------



## fsjking

wareagle57 said:


> edar Point is a seasonal park. It makes sense to just delay opening until a date they feel they can be confident in. But year round places like Disney will be looking for the as soon as possible date.



I see that as backwards. Cp is losing a big chunk of their season. They can't just extend it. If this were to hypothetically last into August, they could lose an entire year of revenues and face bankruptcy. While the same scenario would hurt Disney, they are year round so can still make money after it's over. 



wallawallakids said:


> But Apple has HUGE cash reserves which will help them a ton.  I don’t think they will be hurt too badly at all in this.



But will anyone be able to afford their products after this is over? This will lead to people stretching their phone purchases out and not just buying the new one every year or 2.



Clockwork said:


> Counter argument, see Italy, the healthcare is superior and also free. They are currently sitting at a 9.2% death rate. Hurricanes,flooding and tornadoes can’t touch this. Your right about not hoarding or panicking, but there has to come a point when people look at the evidence realistically and prepare for the worst and hope for the best. If safety is the top priority, I’d guess Disney won’t open till September at the earliest.




9.2% of people who've actually been tested positive. How many people aren't getting tested that have it?


----------



## The Pho

fsjking said:


> Cp is losing a big chunk of their season. They can't just extend it.


Cedar Fair has announced that their plan is very much to extend the later end of their season to make up for the late start.


----------



## Tandy

The Pho said:


> Cedar Fair has announced that their plan is very much to extend the later end of their season to make up for the late start.


The one near me has started going until Christmas now.. there is no issue with them plowing through longer


----------



## fsjking

The Pho said:


> Cedar Fair has announced that their plan is very much to extend the later end of their season to make up for the late start.



I think they are just planning on continuing through September and October daily to keep from refunding annual passes. I have doubts about that working as theres a reason they close those those days. They aren't like their money making Summer days. They can't extend those.


----------



## Amymouse13

Still hitting refresh on disney website for update past 3/31... Just like schools... *** mate let's go already.  It's next week...


----------



## rteetz

Fun Spot America Parks in Orlando and Kissimmee Closing on March 23 Due to Coronavirus Outbreak


----------



## Disney Girl 2020

Hi from Latin America! How are you doing? I need your experts advice.

This March 28 I must pay the balance of the reservation i do through DVC Rental Store and I really do not know whether to do it or not. The parks are closed and Disney will most likely extend the closure and my travel dates will be affected (May 12 to 22), also in my country the borders are closed until further notice.

 Just  when Disney makes the official announcement of the closure extension, my travel advisor, can ask the DVC members if they would be willing to change the dates of my trip or not and it all depends on their good will and their points do not expire. Therefore if I do not pay the balance on March 28, I will lose my reservation and the money already paid and later this year I will have to spend more money on a new reservation. 

On the other hand, if I pay the balance I may also lose the reservation and even lose much more money ( the amount already paid plus the balance) if the parks remain closed and the DVC member can’t help me, but only if I pay there would be a small possibility of rescheduling the trip dates.

The decision is very difficult. I would really appreciate it if you can help me with your honest opinion to make a decision. What would you do in my place? Thank you so much!


----------



## hertamaniac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Buena Vista Palace at Disney Springs (Hilton) via their twitter this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 482956



This doesn't shock me as Mayor Demings is looking into using hotels to hold patients.  They are also investigating using the Orange County Convention Center as another facility.  There are plenty of hotels/rooms in Orlando, but which ones would be acceptable and willing to be used as an external quarantine facility is another question.


----------



## Miffy

Disney Girl 2020 said:


> Hi from Latin America! How are you doing? I need your experts advice.
> 
> This March 28 I must pay the balance of the reservation i do through DVC Rental Store and I really do not know whether to do it or not. The parks are closed and Disney will most likely extend the closure and my travel dates will be affected (May 12 to 22), also in my country the borders are closed until further notice.
> 
> Just  when Disney makes the official announcement of the closure extension, my travel advisor, can ask the DVC members if they would be willing to change the dates of my trip or not and it all depends on their good will and their points do not expire. Therefore if I do not pay the balance on March 28, I will lose my reservation and the money already paid and later this year I will have to spend more money on a new reservation.
> 
> On the other hand, if I pay the balance I may also lose the reservation and even lose much more money ( the amount already paid plus the balance) if the parks remain closed and the DVC member can’t help me, but only if I pay there would be a small possibility of rescheduling the trip dates.
> 
> The decision is very difficult. I would really appreciate it if you can help me with your honest opinion to make a decision. What would you do in my place? Thank you so much!


Hi, @Disney Girl 2020,
What would I do in your place? I'd cancel now and be happy that I'm doing the best I can to minimize my loss. And, for your future reservation, I'd reserve through Disney directly so that I wouldn't be faced with this dilemma since you can cancel a room-only reservation made through Disney up to 5 days before check-in without penalty and even if you don't cancel then, you're still out only one night's payment.

But this is me. For me, there are too many variables at play here. When will WDW reopen? Unknown. Will the person you're renting from want to or be able to move your reservation and if they do and/or will, what if it's moved to another time that the parks and resorts are closed?

I'm assuming you don't have trip insurance? And yet even if you did, it might not cover this.

The question you have to ask yourself is how much money are you willing to lose? For me, I'd minimize my losses right now. You might have a different feeling about this. No one can accurately predict what's going to happen.

I do think that the WDW resorts and parks will still be open and running and thriving at some point, so you can start planning for a vacation next spring.

BTW, I have an upcoming trip that's going to end up canceled, I'm sure. I'm just waiting for the official word before I do anything. But I booked my room through WDW, so I'm not in the same situation you are and I feel your indecision and disappointment. I hope you make the decision that you're most comfortable with. After that, it's up to the gods.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Girl 2020 said:


> Hi from Latin America! How are you doing? I need your experts advice.
> 
> This March 28 I must pay the balance of the reservation i do through DVC Rental Store and I really do not know whether to do it or not. The parks are closed and Disney will most likely extend the closure and my travel dates will be affected (May 12 to 22), also in my country the borders are closed until further notice.
> 
> Just  when Disney makes the official announcement of the closure extension, my travel advisor, can ask the DVC members if they would be willing to change the dates of my trip or not and it all depends on their good will and their points do not expire. Therefore if I do not pay the balance on March 28, I will lose my reservation and the money already paid and later this year I will have to spend more money on a new reservation.
> 
> On the other hand, if I pay the balance I may also lose the reservation and even lose much more money ( the amount already paid plus the balance) if the parks remain closed and the DVC member can’t help me, but only if I pay there would be a small possibility of rescheduling the trip dates.
> 
> The decision is very difficult. I would really appreciate it if you can help me with your honest opinion to make a decision. What would you do in my place? Thank you so much!



I suspect prior to the 28th there will be more info out from Disney on how long they will be closed - or at least officially extending the current closure further, and if that announcement does then include your dates, does that change things?  If so, I would try to hold off until that news comes out (like I said, it should come out shortly).


----------



## vinotinto

Hola @Disney Girl 2020, 

Since your question is specifically about resort reservation, I would ask in the Resort forum:
https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-resorts.12/
Note that a number of guests have had a lot of difficulty with their point rental. Basically, for the closures, WDW has returned the points to the owner, but depending on the Use Year of the Points, the owner may not be able to get it rescheduled (either because the points expire or there isn't availability) and you would be out your $. In my opinion, there is huge risk with renting points right now. I would only book directly with WDW, which allows you to change and cancel your reservation.


----------



## Disney Girl 2020

Miffy said:


> Hi, @Disney Girl 2020,
> What would I do in your place? I'd cancel now and be happy that I'm doing the best I can to minimize my loss. And, for your future reservation, I'd reserve through Disney directly so that I wouldn't be faced with this dilemma since you can cancel a room-only reservation made through Disney up to 5 days before check-in without penalty and even if you don't cancel then, you're still out only one night's payment.
> 
> But this is me. For me, there are too many variables at play here. When will WDW reopen? Unknown. Will the person you're renting from want to or be able to move your reservation and if they do and/or will, what if it's moved to another time that the parks and resorts are closed?
> 
> I'm assuming you don't have trip insurance? And yet even if you did, it might not cover this.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself is how much money are you willing to lose? For me, I'd minimize my losses right now. You might have a different feeling about this. No one can accurately predict what's going to happen.
> 
> I do think that the WDW resorts and parks will still be open and running and thriving at some point, so you can start planning for a vacation next spring.
> 
> BTW, I have an upcoming trip that's going to end up canceled, I'm sure. I'm just waiting for the official word before I do anything. But I booked my room through WDW, so I'm not in the same situation you are and I feel your indecision and disappointment. I hope you make the decision that you're most comfortable with. After that, it's up to the gods.


Hi @Miffy , thank you for your coments!


Miffy said:


> Hi, @Disney Girl 2020,
> What would I do in your place? I'd cancel now and be happy that I'm doing the best I can to minimize my loss. And, for your future reservation, I'd reserve through Disney directly so that I wouldn't be faced with this dilemma since you can cancel a room-only reservation made through Disney up to 5 days before check-in without penalty and even if you don't cancel then, you're still out only one night's payment.
> 
> But this is me. For me, there are too many variables at play here. When will WDW reopen? Unknown. Will the person you're renting from want to or be able to move your reservation and if they do and/or will, what if it's moved to another time that the parks and resorts are closed?
> 
> I'm assuming you don't have trip insurance? And yet even if you did, it might not cover this.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself is how much money are you willing to lose? For me, I'd minimize my losses right now. You might have a different feeling about this. No one can accurately predict what's going to happen.
> 
> I do think that the WDW resorts and parks will still be open and running and thriving at some point, so you can start planning for a vacation next spring.
> 
> BTW, I have an upcoming trip that's going to end up canceled, I'm sure. I'm just waiting for the official word before I do anything. But I booked my room through WDW, so I'm not in the same situation you are and I feel your indecision and disappointment. I hope you make the decision that you're most comfortable with. After that, it's up to the gods.


Hi @Miffy Definitely in the future I will make all my reservations directly with Disney, it‘s not worth the risk of renting points for saving some money .... Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## tlmadden73

Not directly related to WDW, but my state (NC) announced that K-12 schools won't be opening until May 15 -- TWO months after being officially closed just a week ago.  No news on how school will or be made up during the summer (school is officially done for year on June 12th around here).  

If schools around the country do the same thing and just make students go to school throughout the summer to make up the missing two months, you'll see the tourist industry (like WDW) take an even bigger hit once things get going again. 

If a state government is taking steps  to keep students from classrooms for two months, it isn't hard to see that there will be EXTREME social and governmental pressure to keep adults and businesses locked down for at least that long too.

We can argue whether we think it is an overreaction or not, but it is what it is .. we are going to have to deal with a wrecked economy come May/June.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

obviously not an apples to apples comparison but just came down that the 2020 Olympics will be postponed, likely until 2021


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> Not directly related to WDW, but my state (NC) announced that K-12 schools won't be opening until May 15 -- TWO months after being officially closed just a week ago.  No news on how school will or be made up during the summer (school is officially done for year on June 12th around here).
> 
> If schools around the country do the same thing and just make students go to school throughout the summer to make up the missing two months, you'll see the tourist industry (like WDW) take an even bigger hit once things get going again.
> 
> If a state government is taking steps  to keep students from classrooms for two months, it isn't hard to see that there will be EXTREME social and governmental pressure to keep adults and businesses locked down for at least that long too.
> 
> We can argue whether we think it is an overreaction or not, but it is what it is .. we are going to have to deal with a wrecked economy come May/June.


The Federal Government has exempted schools from standardized testing and reporting so long as states apply for a waiver. The declaration of a Federal State of Emergency means the days do not need to be made up. Basically schools will not need to make up the time in the summer and will not be held responsible for doing so. I expect most states will simply write it off, though I do hope they get their stuff together and run some online classes for the rest of the year.

We have been home schooling since the kids came home but Alabama has actually told teachers NOT to provide voluntary learning resources because it sends too confusing a message to parents and students and is unfair for those unable to take part. It's a mess, but Alabama has already secured a waiver for any standardized tests and I expect they could simply cancel the school year if things don't improve in the next couple weeks. We only run through the end of May though.

Finally, teacher contracts at public schools do not run through the summer. It would be almost impossible to simply extend those contracts to make for several more months.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> The Federal Government has exempted schools from standardized testing and reporting so long as states apply for a waiver. The declaration of a Federal State of Emergency means the days do not need to be made up. Basically schools will not need to make up the time in the summer and will not be held responsible for doing so. I expect most states will simply write it off, though I do hope they get their stuff together and run some online classes for the rest of the year.
> 
> We have been home schooling since the kids came home but Alabama has actually told teachers NOT to provide voluntary learning resources because it sends too confusing a message to parents and students and is unfair for those unable to take part. It's a mess, but Alabama has already secured a waiver for any standardized tests and I expect they could simply cancel the school year if things don't improve in the next couple weeks. We only run through the end of May though.
> 
> Finally, teacher contracts at public schools do not run through the summer. It would be almost impossible to simply extend those contracts to make for several more months.



definitely varying by area how it is being handled.  My kids are getting specific work to do each day, covering all subjects, and they have to submit their work online each day / mark it as complete and then the teachers are reviewing it each night.  In addition to regular classes they also have their art, music, and PE classes providing assignments that have to be completed.  This is for my kids in grades kindergarten, 2nd, and 5th

Our school year goes until the very end of June, so I guess a chance they could go back at some point, but not sure how much can get accomplished as the kids will probably just gotten used to doing things online


----------



## Brianstl

vinotinto said:


> Hola @Disney Girl 2020,
> 
> Since your question is specifically about resort reservation, I would ask in the Resort forum:
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-resorts.12/
> Note that a number of guests have had a lot of difficulty with their point rental. Basically, for the closures, WDW has returned the points to the owner, but depending on the Use Year of the Points, the owner may not be able to get it rescheduled (either because the points expire or there isn't availability) and you would be out your $. In my opinion, there is huge risk with renting points right now. I would only book directly with WDW, which allows you to change and cancel your reservation.


Owners can't legally keep rental money for rentals when the resort closed no matter what Disney does with their points.  You can’t keep money from a rental you can't provide.  Keeping the rental money in that case is theft.


----------



## wallawallakids

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely varying by area how it is being handled.  My kids are getting specific work to do each day, covering all subjects, and they have to submit their work online each day / mark it as complete and then the teachers are reviewing it each night.  In addition to regular classes they also have their art, music, and PE classes providing assignments that have to be completed.  This is for my kids in grades kindergarten, 2nd, and 5th
> 
> Our school year goes until the very end of June, so I guess a chance they could go back at some point, but not sure how much can get accomplished as the kids will probably just gotten used to doing things online


Same here...WA state. Online learning and honestly I’m impressed with how our district has been handling it. Standardized tests canceled and I’m wondering how it’s all going to work out for my JR who needs to take the SAT (March and May have been canceled nationally so far). I’m assuming colleges are going to have to be flexible with grades/testing for next year’s seniors.


----------



## wallawallakids

Brianstl said:


> Owners can't legally keep rental money for rentals when the resort closed no matter what Disney does with their points.  You can keep money from a rental you can't provide.  Keeping the rental money in that case is theft.



This is interesting but I’m not sure it is true. I rented points for April (waiting on response from the renter to move it) but the contract does state no refunds... so I’m not sure that it’s true that they can’t keep the money. Sort of a buyer beware situation, right?  On another note, I have been surprised that travel insurance doesn’t cover this. I have insurance and I always assumed it would. I’m not making this mistake again which is unfortunate because I’ve rented several times in the past and it has always been great up until this year. But being burned just once, makes it unlikely I will do it again.


----------



## vinotinto

Brianstl said:


> Owners can't legally keep rental money for rentals when the resort closed no matter what Disney does with their points.  You can keep money from a rental you can't provide.  Keeping the rental money in that case is theft.


I have no stakes in this - have never rented points and unlikely that I ever will. I am just reporting to this poster what I read on the Resorts board - guests were not being refunded their reservation.

Let's keep that discussion on points over in the Resorts board, and this discussion on the operational updates.


----------



## Brianstl

wallawallakids said:


> This is interesting but I’m not sure it is true. I rented points for April (waiting on response from the renter to move it) but the contract does state no refunds... so I’m not sure that it’s true that they can’t keep the money. Sort of a buyer beware situation, right?  On another note, I have been surprised that travel insurance doesn’t cover this. I have insurance and I always assumed it would. I’m not making this mistake again which is unfortunate because I’ve rented several times in the past and it has always been great up until this year. But being burned just once, makes it unlikely I will do it again.


You can put what ever you want in a contract.  It doesn't necessarily make it legal.  DVC owners are viewed as property owners under the law.  That is why they can rent out their points.  Every contract I read states points represent accommodations.  Landlords can't keep rent for accommodations they can't make available to a renter.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely varying by area how it is being handled.  My kids are getting specific work to do each day, covering all subjects, and they have to submit their work online each day / mark it as complete and then the teachers are reviewing it each night.  In addition to regular classes they also have their art, music, and PE classes providing assignments that have to be completed.  This is for my kids in grades kindergarten, 2nd, and 5th
> 
> Our school year goes until the very end of June, so I guess a chance they could go back at some point, but not sure how much can get accomplished as the kids will probably just gotten used to doing things online


I fully expect our school year just to be cancelled (why go back for just a month?) ..  

My point is -- between this and things like the Olympics being cancelled (which is MANY months away) .. it doesn't look good for things like "fun" activities like Walt Disney World to open any time before the summer. The more governments and scientists say "this will last for months" and the more things get cancelled, the less likely ANYTHING will get back to "normal" soon. 

It is beginning to feel like this heavy-handed cure is going to be a lot worse than the disease. I fear the fear of the virus (warranted or not) is going to keep us shut in way longer than we should or need to be and destroy the economy in many different sectors beyond quick repair.


----------



## mshanson3121

tlmadden73 said:


> Not directly related to WDW, but my state (NC) announced that K-12 schools won't be opening until May 15 -- TWO months after being officially closed just a week ago.  No news on how school will or be made up during the summer (school is officially done for year on June 12th around here).
> 
> If schools around the country do the same thing and just make students go to school throughout the summer to make up the missing two months, you'll see the tourist industry (like WDW) take an even bigger hit once things get going again.
> 
> If a state government is taking steps  to keep students from classrooms for two months, it isn't hard to see that there will be EXTREME social and governmental pressure to keep adults and businesses locked down for at least that long too.
> 
> We can argue whether we think it is an overreaction or not, but it is what it is .. we are going to have to deal with a wrecked economy come May/June.



Granted, Canada vs. US, but our provincial government has made no bones about saying our shut down will be measured in months, not weeks. 

Currently it is assumed physical school is done here for the year (would have gone till June 19th normally). So far they have specifically told the parents NOT to worry about "doing school", however, they plan to start implementing online learning in April. No word on if they'll extend the year or not.



TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously not an apples to apples comparison but just came down that the 2020 Olympics will be postponed, likely until 2021
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242140452578406400



Definitely the right move. I know Canada had already pulled out.


----------



## burg

The truth is that no one knows what will happen. While I am on the camp that a late summer timeline looks like the base case, I would push back on comments that WDW will never reopen, or that it will take 18-24 months, or until a vaccine is available. To those who have that opinion, I wonder if you also think that any public transportation system in the country will be shut down for 18-24 months or until a vaccine is available. What is the difference between being on a bus or on the subway vs being in an inside queue at a ride, or next to people during parades and fireworks?


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> That's what I don't get about this closures. What is "proven safe"?
> 
> What guideline will Disney use as "proven safe?" .. and whatever guideline Disney uses (because .. they are a business and want to open sooner than later) .. there will be MANY that will see it as "irresponsible". They have to walk that line (which means they will probably err on the side of caution .. unfortunately (first world problem I know) for us fans.



I would say for starters cases need to have leveled off and likely even be dropping.


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> That's what I don't get about this closures. What is "proven safe"?
> 
> What guideline will Disney use as "proven safe?" .. and whatever guideline Disney uses (because .. they are a business and want to open sooner than later) .. there will be MANY that will see it as "irresponsible". They have to walk that line (which means they will probably err on the side of caution .. unfortunately (first world problem I know) for us fans.


Well considering Shanghai Disney is still (mostly) closed, and China has reported few homegrown new cases over the last week, I suspect we can watch what happens over there and in Japan. Shanghai shut almost 2 months ago, 1/25, but I suspect they will reopen if the reported trend continues over the next week or two. The rest of China is starting to reopen. I do understand the government has greater sway over Shanghai and HK, but those governments want things to start trending back to normal as soon as possible as well.


----------



## Disney Girl 2020

[


wallawallakids said:


> This is interesting but I’m not sure it is true. I rented points for April (waiting on response from the renter to move it) but the contract does state no refunds... so I’m not sure that it’s true that they can’t keep the money. Sort of a buyer beware situation, right?  On another note, I have been surprised that travel insurance doesn’t cover this. I have insurance and I always assumed it would. I’m not making this mistake again which is unfortunate because I’ve rented several times in the past and it has always been great up until this year. But being burned just once, makes it unlikely I will do it again.



Did you rent directly to a DVC member or through an agency? Because I do not understand how you can be waiting for the change of dates if even Disney has not officially announced that it will continue to be closed during April, or do you have any insurance? What they explained to me in the DVC Rental Store is that only once the extension of closure is official, DVC members may be asked to change dates.....I wish  there was some way to ask them earlier.


----------



## mattpeto

It seems like President Trump wants to back off the quarantine after the initial 15 days which I believe takes it to March 31st.  I see cooler heads prevailing here and they exercise two more weeks of a lockdown (although I know it's being done at the state level right now).

Meanwhile by mid April, we will finally see the curve flatten in the United States.  Lockdowns will be lifted, but it's unfortunate and likely everything will be temporary.

In terms of Disney, I could see them open again in May, closed in June, re-open in July and piece-meal it until we have herd immunity or a vaccine.  If they can keep the whole country from being sick at once, at least maybe the medical professional can keep us afloat.   I know it sounds extreme, but that's going to have to be the formula as I see it.

It's going to be a bumpy ride, but if they are all open every-other month at least there will be revenue and jobs will be saved along the way.


----------



## Spridell

My Opinion just like everyone else here, I do believe a May/June opening of Disney world is more than likely.  Full opening probably not, but an opening with measures.  Probably taking peoples temperatures and some other measures. 

Like @mattpeto just said there are some hints here and there this lockdown won't last as long as people actually think.  Is it a perfect solution NO WAY, but, it is extremely likely things (including Disney) will open back up again while there are sick people still walking around.  You simply can not keep a country closed for 12-18 months until every single person is treated or vaccinated.  That is a fictional scenario.  

Remember something, Disney is a business.  The minute the CDC says its safe for Disney to open YOU CAN GUARANTEE THEY WILL AND PEOPLE WILL FLOCK THERE.  

Do you have to leave your house and go to Disney, or the stores, or the malls, etc.....NO that will be your choice.  But they will open again sooner rather than later.


----------



## kymom99

Spridell said:


> My Opinion just like everyone else here, I do believe a May/June opening of Disney world is more than likely.  Full opening probably not, but an opening with measures.  Probably taking peoples temperatures and some other measures.
> Like @mattpeto just said there are some hints here and there this lockdown won't last as long as people actually think.  Is it a perfect solution NO WAY, but, it is extremely likely things (including Disney) will open back up again while there are sick people still walking around.  You simply can not keep a country closed for 12-18 months until every single person is treated or vaccinated.  That is a fictional scenario.
> 
> Remember something, Disney is a business.  The minute the CDC says its safe for Disney to open YOU CAN GUARANTEE THEY WILL AND PEOPLE WILL FLOCK THERE.
> 
> Do you have to leave your house and go to Disney, or the stores, or the malls, etc.....NO that will be your choice.  But they will open again sooner rather than later.


I’m wondering if one of these existing drugs might not serve as a treatment to help keep us from having so many severe cases. I know they are studying this and there is guarded hope


----------



## TropicalDIS

mattpeto said:


> It seems like President Trump wants to back off the quarantine after the initial 15 days which I believe takes it do March 31st.  I see cooler heads prevailing here and they exercise two more weeks of a lockdown (although I know it's being done at the state level right now).
> 
> Meanwhile by mid April, we will finally see the curve flatten in the United States.  Lockdowns will be lifted, but it's unfortunate and likely everything will be temporary.
> 
> In terms of Disney, I could see them open again in May, closed in June, re-open in July and piece-meal it until we have herd immunity or a vaccine.  If they can keep the whole country from being sick at once, at least maybe the medical professional can keep us afloat.   I know it sounds extreme, but that's going to have to be the formula as I see it.
> 
> It's going to be a bumpy ride, but but if they are all open every-other month at least there will be revenue and jobs will be saved along the way.



Yeah saw his tweets, which mostly seem based on Fox news from last night. Personally, I think it's ludicrous to consider ended the lockdown/self-isolation after the initial 15 days. It's only been a week. People are coming back from vacation only now. Reports that a few of the spring breakers who were in Florida have been tested positive for Covid-19. It's only going to get worse before it gets better.

I understand the argument about how the economy can't sustain this, but it has to be monitored carefully. I think the smart thing to do is give it another 2 weeks after the initial 15 day period is over, and then re-evaluate.

As for Disney reopening, my thought are somewhere between mid-May and June 1st. I imagine as others have said, it will not be a full scale reopening, and they will not magically be operating at 100% on Day 1. It's going to take time.


----------



## KayMichigan

I can't see the parks reopening until there's a big downturn in cases, a treatment or a cure. Any vaccine is at least a year away.

The virus is massively contagious and it simply isn't safe to open public places back up until we can control it. It sucks but it's better than ending up sick.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...t-tsa-officer-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200323-qebf2drro5e2xpw3wnr3imgsie-story.html


----------



## mattpeto

KayMichigan said:


> I can't see the parks reopening until there's a big downturn in cases, a treatment or a cure. Any vaccine is at least a year away.
> 
> The virus is massively contagious and it simply isn't safe to open public places back up until we can control it. It sucks but it's better than ending up sick.



In a perfect world, we would all bunker down for months until it’s gone. It’s just not realistic is this civilized world. Not this virus anyway.

The virus will come in waves and that’s the best balanced approach.  A rolling wave will help save the economy and keep the patients in the medical beds somewhat at bay.

Disney and other companies are going to have be ultra conservative.  Make money while the banned is lifted.  In 18 months, it’s back to status quo and the world will all slowly recover.


----------



## birostick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242255772857311232
Since there is no end date on this (until the state of emergency is lifted), it obviously will have an impact on people coming from these states.

I'm also wondering if people from these states know about this or not.


----------



## Amymouse13

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-do...y-or-by-government-order-11585013673?mod=e2fb
This could be big for Disney


----------



## rteetz

*News*

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...wQtnVETOurLvEyekf-qyHGTuZK2_xUK4RILwwMy8ufNQg


----------



## fsjking

Amymouse13 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-do...y-or-by-government-order-11585013673?mod=e2fb
> This could be big for Disney



Even if that happens, they'd start flying again long before Disney was in a position to re-open. Of all the shutdowns, that would be the first to be reversed.


----------



## rpb718

On the mandatory self-isolation order FL issued for folks flying in from NY and surrounding states, it's useless without some sort of enforcement.   And what if someone just drives down rather than flies?   They are free from mandatory self-isolation just because they didn't fly down?  Again, these spur of the moment type mandates are just not that well thought out.


----------



## Thecouch

Florida is only a few weeks behind NY anyway. Add a higher % of people 65+. Eventually every state will be (or should be) in lockdown


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242279238767697920


----------



## FireflyJar

Deleted


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242222693623177221


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> On the mandatory self-isolation order FL issued for folks flying in from NY and surrounding states, it's useless without some sort of enforcement.   And what if someone just drives down rather than flies?   They are free from mandatory self-isolation just because they didn't fly down?  Again, these spur of the moment type mandates are just not that well thought out.



Of people like us - we are from NY but often drive to my in-laws to drop our dog of for them to watch and then fly out of DC or Philly (not saying we are about to do this but just other ways around this)

Guess it is more optics than anything to try and lessen the people heading to FL from the NY (and other) area via guilt and/or a show that they are "doing something" (even if not really effective)


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Of people like us - we are from NY but often drive to my in-laws to drop our dog of for them to watch and then fly out of DC or Philly (not saying we are about to do this but just other ways around this)
> 
> Guess it is more optics than anything to try and lessen the people heading to FL from the NY (and other) area via guilt and/or a show that they are "doing something" (even if not really effective)



I wasn't really singling out NY (or anyone there), just bemoaning giving any value to a useless measure done for the sake of a headline rather than something meaningful to address the problem.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242222693623177221



There is the second company talking about May.   Tomorrow puts disney  just at the 7 day payment deadline for April 1 trips.  we will hear something tomorrow before people have to pay?


----------



## Thecouch

Isn't there restrictions till May 9th for eating inside restaurants. How could they open hotels and theme parks till they are lifted


----------



## brigros

I wonder if they'll be more strict about meet and greets after this? would it even be possible to enforce personal space rules,


----------



## Krandor

brigros said:


> I wonder if they'll be more strict about meet and greets after this? would it even be possible to enforce personal space rules,



i think fewer/no meet and greets is more likeky in least short term.  Didn’t Tokyo or Shanghai do that?


----------



## Thecouch

They might have princess sit on things and you sit next to them. Like frozen ones on a sled


----------



## mshanson3121

brigros said:


> I wonder if they'll be more strict about meet and greets after this? would it even be possible to enforce personal space rules,



In the rumor proposal, they said only meet and greets where the characters are wearing costume heads like Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Chewy etc... no face to face ones like all the princesses etc...


----------



## Henwen88

mshanson3121 said:


> In the rumor proposal, they said only meet and greets where the characters are wearing costume heads like Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, Chewy etc... no face to face ones like all the princesses etc...


 
Would they no longer allow touching/hugging?  All it takes is one infected person or carrier, and the virus (which can live on surfaces for a loooong time) will spread to everyone else in that meet and greet line.


----------



## Alicefan

Krandor said:


> Ok.... now this has gone too far.


 Funny you said that because my best friend had made her vacation around the opening of this movie so that she could come here and we could watch it together.  I had no idea about this until I caught up today. Ugh!


----------



## Alicefan

Henwen88 said:


> Would they no longer allow touching/hugging?  All it takes is one infected person or carrier, and the virus (which can live on surfaces for a loooong time) will spread to everyone else in that meet and greet line.


Surely this means no autographs either. Can't see them letting anyone handle thousands of different books. THIS will not hurt my feelings in the least. I think making characters sign autographs is the stupidest thing they've ever come up with! I mean get your picture and go! Watching those poor people trying to see what the hell they are doing through those eyeholes is bad show and looks pitiful.  I think each character needs a stamp like Buzz has. That would be way cooler as a keepsake than writing. Especially for these little kids who have ZERO idea about the significance of an autograph. Even now I don't care at all about someone writing on a piece of paper no matter who it is. I want a picture to take home. I've always thought having them sign just prolongs the waits. I'm old school and remember the days when characters roamed freely through the parks and there were no lines, you just ran up and gave them a hug and ran off. Nothing is simple anymore.


----------



## Karin1984

In France the measures are getting stricter. People are only allowed 1 hour outside their house and they have to stay within 1 Kilometer (0.6 Miles) their home. So for DLP it's not looking good for the coming weeks. 

Here's a video made from the sky of the empty park:


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

This thread/forum has been great and generally keeping me sane in this difficult time! I’m in the UK and have been indoors now for 14 days, I’m in the fortunate position that myself and my partner can both work from home and we’ve managed to make food last!

We have a Disney World trip (DVC) booked for the first couple of weeks in December and have really bad anxiety that the parks will be closed or have massively reduced operations and we’ll have to cancel, so some of the calm heads in this thread have been really pleasant.

I’m a bit of a pessimist anyway, and on top of that, we nearly missed out on our last WDW trip last year because Thomas Cook (UK based airline) went bankrupt 4 days before we were due to travel, fortunately we managed to find alternate flights that weren’t stupidly overpriced!

And then we went to DLP in March and came back 2 days before those parks shutdown, so that trip was massively doubtful in the run up.

I guess I shouldn’t complain, I’ve not had to cancel a trip (yet), and loads of people have had too! On top of that, it’s Disney World, I guess we have much more important stuff going on right now, but yeah, I’m pretty edgy about that end of year trip!

We’ll get through this together though, sorry for the lengthy ramble! Remember to stay indoors too


----------



## Spridell

Thecouch said:


> Isn't there restrictions till May 9th for eating inside restaurants. How could they open hotels and theme parks till they are lifted


Most restrictions can be lifted just as fast as they were put in place.


----------



## Tandy

Spridell said:


> Most restrictions can be lifted just as fast as they were put in place.


Exactly... from the press conference yesterday you can tell that as soon as things flatten and normalize they (the government) will open stuff (restrictions) up faster then you can imagine.


----------



## FCDub

Alicefan said:


> Surely this means no autographs either. Can't see them letting anyone handle thousands of different books. THIS will not hurt my feelings in the least. I think making characters sign autographs is the stupidest thing they've ever come up with! I mean get your picture and go! Watching those poor people trying to see what the hell they are doing through those eyeholes is bad show and looks pitiful.  I think each character needs a stamp like Buzz has. That would be way cooler as a keepsake than writing. Especially for these little kids who have ZERO idea about the significance of an autograph. Even now I don't care at all about someone writing on a piece of paper no matter who it is. I want a picture to take home. I've always thought having them sign just prolongs the waits. I'm old school and remember the days when characters roamed freely through the parks and there were no lines, you just ran up and gave them a hug and ran off. Nothing is simple anymore.



I, on the other hand, don't know why people wait in line to take a picture with a minimum-wage, overworked employee dressed up like cartoon characters. It works both ways. Let people do what they want.


----------



## tlmadden73

rpb718 said:


> On the mandatory self-isolation order FL issued for folks flying in from NY and surrounding states, it's useless without some sort of enforcement.   And what if someone just drives down rather than flies?   They are free from mandatory self-isolation just because they didn't fly down?  Again, these spur of the moment type mandates are just not that well thought out.


These spur of the moment mandates are purely to make it appear like the government is "doing something". Basically hoping enough people take the toothless mandate seriously enough to make.

All of these things are about optics . .the government doesn't have enough law enforcement to "force" people to stay home . .to force businesses to close and force people into mandatory self-quarantines.


----------



## jlwhitney

FireflyJar said:


> Nerd Alert!
> It's expected that this virus will follow the SIR model (Susceptible-Infectious-Recovered/Removed) often used in epidemiology. So what does that mean? As people get the virus and (hopefully) recover, the number of people who could get it gets smaller over time. Subsequent "waves" of widespread infection will become smaller over time. Hopefully we can get a vaccine in time to further decrease the number of infected persons.
> That said, Covid-19 can kiss my grits, because I just had to cancel my April 14-25 vacation at POR. Haven't been to Disney World in 10 years!  Oh well...don't feel sorry for me. I live within an hour of Disneyland.



I have read about that also, it makes sense for sure. I have been trying to dig up the more science based articles then the media.


----------



## tlmadden73

brigros said:


> I wonder if they'll be more strict about meet and greets after this? would it even be possible to enforce personal space rules,


Whatever Disney does after this . .some of it will just be "theater" just to make their guests feel safer from an invisible virus and want to come to the parks. So they will do whatever they feel their customers and the general public expect them to do. So maybe no face characters, maybe more virtual queues, maybe limit the people that get into the park on a given day (lol). They'll evaluate the risk/reward of changing a lot of the old operating parameters. 

I am sure a LOT of businesses will change their operating procedures (at least for a while) to get people to come out of their homes and into stores, restaurants, cruise ships and theme parks again. A LOT of our culture could be permanently changing after this. Small businesses shops and restaurants could not come back while the big chains that have the cash and supply chains to stay open (Chick Fil-A, Target, Walmart). 

This could be the final death knell for the indoor malls as people just get used to buying things online after this.  Movie theaters could struggle to get customers back after everyone is used to movies at your home. Especially after the studios have shown they can just release these movies straight to streaming (like Onward).


----------



## Spridell

tlmadden73 said:


> Whatever Disney does after this . .some of it will just be "theater" just to make their guests feel safer from an invisible virus and want to come to the parks. So they will do whatever they feel their customers and the general public expect them to do. So maybe no face characters, maybe more virtual queues, maybe limit the people that get into the park on a given day (lol). They'll evaluate the risk/reward of changing a lot of the old operating parameters.
> 
> I am sure a LOT of businesses will change their operating procedures (at least for a while) to get people to come out of their homes and into stores, restaurants, cruise ships and theme parks again. A LOT of our culture could be permanently changing after this. Small businesses shops and restaurants could not come back while the big chains that have the cash and supply chains to stay open (Chick Fil-A, Target, Walmart).
> 
> This could be the final death knell for the indoor malls as people just get used to buying things online after this.  Movie theaters could struggle to get customers back after everyone is used to movies at your home. Especially after the studios have shown they can just release these movies straight to streaming (like Onward).



It will come back.  Slowly but it will come back.  All of this was said after 9/11 but it came back slowly.  Disney after 9/11 took a hit but came back.


----------



## Brianstl

Tandy said:


> Exactly... from the press conference yesterday you can tell that as soon as things flatten and normalize they (the government) will open stuff (restrictions) up faster then you can imagine.


The most restrictive policies in place have been put there by state and local governments. It will be their call on lifting those.


----------



## Goofy2015

TWDC needs to officially make the announcement for extending closing their parks and resorts domestically. The tipping point of this being appropriate is probably today with it being a week out from 4/1. I know they are holding off to relieve their call centers but they need to just bite the bullet because it is going to happen sooner then later.


----------



## hertamaniac

Amymouse13 said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-do...y-or-by-government-order-11585013673?mod=e2fb
> This could be big for Disney



https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ed-under-14-day-quarantine-gov-desantis-says/
I can tell you that flights into MCO from NY/NJ will have all passengers quarantined for 14 days.  Governor DeSantis said that it doesn't mean you get to stay with your family, but will need to go into isolation (whatever/wherever that is).  Apparently, folks were leaving NY area to seek refuge to Florida, but DeSantis said that only moves the problem to Florida. 

Now how are they going to monitor vehicle traffic is another question.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ed-under-14-day-quarantine-gov-desantis-says/
> I can tell you that flights into MCO from NY/NJ will have all passengers quarantined for 14 days.  Governor DeSantis said that it doesn't mean you get to stay with your family, but will need to go into isolation (whatever/wherever that is).  Apparently, folks were leaving NY area to seek refuge to Florida, but DeSantis said that only moves the problem to Florida.
> 
> Now how are they going to monitor vehicle traffic is another question.


It might not even be an issue in couple of days if air traffic controllers keep testing positive for coronavirus.  That is a legitimate threat to ground air travel for a time period.


----------



## hertamaniac

Brianstl said:


> It might not even be an issue in couple of days if air traffic controllers keep testing positive for coronavirus.  That is a legitimate threat to ground air travel for a time period.



The damage was probably already done once those flights made their way into MCO.  Now it's an attempt at damage control after the fact.


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> TWDC needs to officially make the announcement for extending closing their parks and resorts domestically. The tipping point of this being appropriate is probably today with it being a week out from 4/1. I know they are holding off to relieve their call centers but they need to just bite the bullet because it is going to happen sooner then later.


We should learn something today with cast expected to hear about their schedules or lack thereof for next week.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> We should learn something today with cast expected to hear about their schedules or lack thereof for next week.


any idea on a time when schedules should be/are normally released?


----------



## rteetz

birostick said:


> any idea on a time when schedules should be/are normally released?


Not sure but cast is supposed to be told at some point today.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/seco...navirus-covid-19-after-walt-disney-world-trip


----------



## jknezek

tlmadden73 said:


> These spur of the moment mandates are purely to make it appear like the government is "doing something". Basically hoping enough people take the toothless mandate seriously enough to make.
> 
> *All of these things are about optics . .the government doesn't have enough law enforcement to "force" people to stay home . .to force businesses to close and force people into mandatory self-quarantines.*


Well here in Jefferson County AL the police now have the ability to write $500 tickets, per day, to any business that is open when it shouldn't be or isn't following the rules put in place. They have written several already and I suspect it's not that hard to drive through a strip mall and see whose lights are on. Will they get them all? No. But if they make enough examples it becomes real hard to justify paying those fines. Especially as they increase with every offense.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/seco...navirus-covid-19-after-walt-disney-world-trip



Likely not the last one.


----------



## Krandor

jknezek said:


> Well here in Jefferson County AL the police now have the ability to write $500 tickets, per day, to any business that is open when it shouldn't be or isn't following the rules put in place. They have written several already and I suspect it's not that hard to drive through a strip mall and see whose lights are on. Will they get them all? No. But if they make enough examples it becomes real hard to justify paying those fines. Especially as they increase with every offense.



That is the only way you can enforce this to any degree in a democcracy.  Checking everybody walking down the road is impossible but if you put the enforcement on the business side if no businesses are open it is easier to get people to stay home since there is no where to go.  All the places I'd like to go toight are all closed.  So I'll get my run in and then come back home.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> Likely not the last one.



This. What are they saying, for every 1 confirmed there's 10-50 not?


----------



## PamNC

a friend of mine was there during the time the second person that tested positive in the story above was believed to have been there. She has bad allergies and it's high allergy season here in NC. She did go to her doctor but she didn't have the symptoms so they didn't test her.


----------



## jknezek

Krandor said:


> That is the only way you can enforce this to any degree in a democcracy.  Checking everybody walking down the road is impossible but if you put the enforcement on the business side if no businesses are open it is easier to get people to stay home since there is no where to go.  All the places I'd like to go toight are all closed.  So I'll get my run in and then come back home.


Yes. This is basically our situation. There are no entertainment options open, and restaurants are pick up only. So unless we need to buy something, there is nowhere to go anyway. So staying home is less of a requirement than simply the only alternative open. It's about the only way it works and it's why I'm sure Disney World will stay closed until at least the end of May, though I expect more like a July 4th reopening. The disease seems to mostly burn itself out in about 4 months if social distancing is effected going by the Chinese and South Korean examples. So we need to hang in there for about 2 months of hard core social distancing and the numbers should drop precipitously.

Of course the problem we have is not everywhere in the U.S. is going to go through the same 2 months. Obviously the urban areas first, then the rural areas, though the pre-emptive social distance in the rural areas might help quite a bit. So I expect if we look at the window between March and July, that will hopefully cover the bulk of it.


----------



## HairyChest

Rumor is DCP arriving June 1st is pushed back to June 30th


----------



## Iowamomof4

HairyChest said:


> Rumor is DCP arriving June 1st is pushed back to June 30th



That wouldn't include the DCP who were scheduled to arrive around April 20. Maybe they're pushing back each group's arrival date.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> That is the only way you can enforce this to any degree in a democcracy.  Checking everybody walking down the road is impossible but if you put the enforcement on the business side if no businesses are open it is easier to get people to stay home since there is no where to go.  All the places I'd like to go toight are all closed.  So I'll get my run in and then come back home.



would need to close the "nature" places too though.  Some areas are closing parks and stuff as people are flocking there as it is somewhere to go (although NYC is doing the reverse and opening more areas of Central Park to spread the people out while still giving them somewhere to go)

I know we went hiking on Sunday and I've never seen so many people out on the trails - particularly given it is March and still a bit cool (everyone made sure to stay at least 6 feet away from each other)


----------



## HairyChest

Iowamomof4 said:


> That wouldn't include the DCP who were scheduled to arrive around April 20. Maybe they're pushing back each group's arrival date.



Certainly possible. Which would put us at an additional 2 week delayed opening.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> would need to close the "nature" places too though.  Some areas are closing parks and stuff as people are flocking there as it is somewhere to go (although NYC is doing the reverse and opening more areas of Central Park to spread the people out while still giving them somewhere to go)
> 
> I know we went hiking on Sunday and I've never seen so many people out on the trails - particularly given it is March and still a bit cool (everyone made sure to stay at least 6 feet away from each other)


I think the nature places are ok so long as people show some restraint. We've gone to our state park a few times and I agree, it's busier than normal. But people seem to be practicing common sense. Generally people don't like to be that close to strangers unless forced like a subway or Disney World. So the parks are probably ok. Playground equipment would be an issue more than anything. Again, the reason Disney is a problem is because so many things are "touchable". In fact, many things REQUIRE touching.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> would need to close the "nature" places too though.  Some areas are closing parks and stuff as people are flocking there as it is somewhere to go (although NYC is doing the reverse and opening more areas of Central Park to spread the people out while still giving them somewhere to go)
> 
> I know we went hiking on Sunday and I've never seen so many people out on the trails - particularly given it is March and still a bit cool (everyone made sure to stay at least 6 feet away from each other)



Agreed and one reason I've avoided the greenway here even hough I like it and have just been running on sidewalks near by house.  I may pass 1 or 2 people at most and only near them a few seconds.   In fact is some ways its safer now since I don't have dodge cars coming in and out of shopping centers who can care less about pedestrians...lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> I think the nature places are ok so long as people show some restraint. We've gone to our state park a few times and I agree, it's busier than normal. But people seem to be practicing common sense. Generally people don't like to be that close to strangers unless forced like a subway or Disney World. So the parks are probably ok. Playground equipment would be an issue more than anything. Again, the reason Disney is a problem is because so many things are "touchable". In fact, many things REQUIRE touching.


----------



## wareagle57

Nothing big, but I thought I’d report that Disney is now calling all employees to check on them and to let them know they are still working on schedules and do not have any answers at this time.

Nothing definitive but it does at least tell us they haven’t for sure said they are closed next week or not. Also nice they are reaching out to tell us this personally and individually. They said to request a leader callback if you have any questions.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Nothing big, but I thought I’d report that Disney is now calling all employees to check on them and to let them know they are still working on schedules and do not have any answers at this time.
> 
> Nothing definitive but it does at least tell us they haven’t for sure said they are closed next week or not. Also nice they are reaching out to tell us this personally and individually. They said to request a leader callback if you have any questions.



That is nice of them to do but I can't believe they are actually considering opening april 1.


----------



## jknezek

Krandor said:


> That is nice of them to do but I can't believe they are actually considering opening april 1.


No inside information but I'm with you. I wonder if they aren't reviewing all their legal documents right now for what they can and can't do. The original closure caught them somewhat short. If they can convert some cast members to work phone lines, provide some strong guidance to those on the front lines, in general be better prepared with information and technical services, the cancellation extension might be better managed.

Getting all those ducks in a row, testing systems, cleaning up the stuff already in the pipeline, there might be good reasons to delay a bit longer. Anyone still expecting to go April 1 is deluding themselves.


----------



## Krandor

jknezek said:


> No inside information but I'm with you. I wonder if they aren't reviewing all their legal documents right now for what they can and can't do. The original closure caught them somewhat short. If they can convert some cast members to work phone lines, provide some strong guidance to those on the front lines, in general be better prepared with information and technical services, the cancellation extension might be better managed.
> 
> Getting all those ducks in a row, testing systems, cleaning up the stuff already in the pipeline, there might be good reasons to delay a bit longer. Anyone still expecting to go April 1 is deluding themselves.



That is an interesting thought.  If closures extend beyond April 1, I don't think disney is going to keep paying people who are not working.  However, if they can find some of those people other jobs they can do  then that would be a chance to keep paying some of them at least.  That is an interesting thoought and that could cause a delay in schedules in figuring out how many jobs they could give people and doing what.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> That is nice of them to do but I can't believe they are actually considering opening april 1.



I don’t think they are either. But they also have not decided to announce that yet either which says something. I think if they knew it would be months they’d go ahead and extend 2 weeks. If they think it might be early May, maybe they wait a few days and announce that.


----------



## mshanson3121

jknezek said:


> I think the nature places are ok so long as people show some restraint. We've gone to our state park a few times and I agree, it's busier than normal. But people seem to be practicing common sense. Generally people don't like to be that close to strangers unless forced like a subway or Disney World. So the parks are probably ok. Playground equipment would be an issue more than anything. Again, the reason Disney is a problem is because so many things are "touchable". In fact, many things REQUIRE touching.



I know some nature places are being closed around here (Atlantic Canada), they're asking people to please avoid playgrounds, and they just shut down all snowmobiling here in NB


----------



## mshanson3121

jknezek said:


> No inside information but I'm with you. I wonder if they aren't reviewing all their legal documents right now for what they can and can't do. The original closure caught them somewhat short. If they can convert some cast members to work phone lines, provide some strong guidance to those on the front lines, in general be better prepared with information and technical services, the cancellation extension might be better managed.
> 
> Getting all those ducks in a row, testing systems, cleaning up the stuff already in the pipeline, there might be good reasons to delay a bit longer. Anyone still expecting to go April 1 is deluding themselves.



I could see this. Granted, my husband is a government employee (teacher at provincial college), they were told that they may be reassigned to other duties while classes are cancelled. I could definitely see Disney doing this - especially working the phone lines etc...


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> I don’t think they are either. But they also have not decided to announce that yet either which says something. I think if they knew it would be months they’d go ahead and extend 2 weeks. If they think it might be early May, maybe they wait a few days and announce that.



Could be but they are getting inside that 7 days window when april trips have to pay. i have a hard time seeing them making people pay the balance on a package one day and then annoounce an extension the next day. 

Lots of variables in play here. Going too be interesting to see what happens. 

My opinion though is if in a week you see NYC using malls for hospitals and in the split screen shows crowds having fun at WDW, they would get a bunch of public backlash (and rightfully so).


----------



## brigros

jknezek said:


> All you have to do is look at the Spring Break Beaches last week and early this week to realize people have no self-control. I do believe parks would be fine if people used common sense, but there are just too many people who believe this doesn't apply to them, or they don't care. And, unfortunately, if people won't care on their own, they are going to be made to care. I also believe parks shouldn't be a big deal, outside common spaces like pavilions and playgrounds. But if people won't police themselves, we end up with harsher restrictions. A few bad apples ruining whole bunches, yes?


parks should be ok if just walking


----------



## Goofy2015

With how bad New York is right now, it would be an embarrassment if TWDC tries to do any form of business at a Domestic park on 4/1. I would think they would get even more phone calls if they don't close on 4/1. It would be irresponsible, greedy, unhealthy, distasteful. I can go on and on. It is just disappointing that they haven't even mentioned anything on social media whatsoever.  I haven't seen anything been on phone calls all day working from home. The only thing whatsoever is cancelling the Star Wars Half Marathon weekend.


----------



## HairyChest

If TWDC opens in April, I will happily be watching the live streamers in the parks from the comfort and safety of my home to get my Disney fix.  I also can't wait to see the new fantasyland expansion in Tokyo Disney from the comfort of my home.  Thank God for youtube.


----------



## Amymouse13

I'm getting really impatient for them to announce their plan already.  I need them to cancel so I can get my mid April trip cancelled (yeah I used David's SMH).


----------



## lntx

Anxiously awaiting any sort of communication from Disney!!  i have an April 2nd-5th reservation.  Surely they know by now what they are doing?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Krandor said:


> ... if in a week you see NYC using malls for hospitals and in the split screen shows crowds having fun at WDW, they would get a bunch of public backlash (and rightfully so).


Disney could try to avoid those optics with a new marketing campaign:
"What happens at Disney, stays at Disney."


----------



## khmoorefield

Amymouse13 said:


> I'm getting really impatient for them to announce their plan already.  I need them to cancel so I can get my mid April trip cancelled (yeah I used David's SMH).


Same boat as you, just hate the waiting element!  Ready to full on commit to my new September trip! (And see if I can get any of my points money back   )


----------



## Krandor

Amymouse13 said:


> I'm getting really impatient for them to announce their plan already.  I need them to cancel so I can get my mid April trip cancelled (yeah I used David's SMH).



Good luck.  The DVC stuff is a mess right now (as I'm sure you know).  hope it works out for you.


----------



## pplmover4

lntx said:


> Anxiously awaiting any sort of communication from Disney!!  i have an April 2nd-5th reservation.  Surely they know by now what they are doing?



Us aswell!


----------



## gharter

Another one waiting for them to cancel.
That will make refunding my plane tickets easier (hopefully).


----------



## sunflare

My guess? Disney is waiting to see what the unemployment response from the federal government is going to be. That will give them an idea of what they need to protect the employees they keep, and decide who they can let go, based on that safety net.


----------



## Brianstl

sunflare said:


> My guess? Disney is waiting to see what the unemployment response from the federal government is going to be. That will give them an idea of what they need to protect the employees they keep, and decide who they can let go, based on that safety net.


I think this is a very smart guess.


----------



## Dis_Fan

News:

Universal Resorts Orlando closure extended until April 19.

I am guessing Disney will follow suit with the same timeline.


----------



## cmp3400

Orange County just announced a "Stay at Home Order" for 2 weeks starting Thursday


----------



## mshanson3121

cmp3400 said:


> Orange County just announced a "Stay at Home Order" for 2 weeks starting Thursday



So yeah no Disney


----------



## cmp3400

mshanson3121 said:


> So yeah no Disney


And they said Osceola will discuss doing the same tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cmp3400 said:


> Orange County just announced a "Stay at Home Order" for 2 weeks starting Thursday



FYI - article if anyone is interested (they have lifted paywall for this story):

Orange County issues Shelter in Place for 2 weeks starting Thursday:

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200324-2nfuihnaujc6xifbgsyiedffpe-story.html


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...of-cruises-additional-30-days-due-coronavirus


----------



## Krandor

cmp3400 said:


> Orange County just announced a "Stay at Home Order" for 2 weeks starting Thursday



wonder if they have Disney a heads up so they decided to wait till after the order.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242565622111834112


----------



## pinkle

pplmover4 said:


> Us aswell!


I hope you hear soon. I see unreal isn't reopening until mid April


----------



## Spridell

Middle of may is looking more and more likely for a startup of some sort. What that will consist of who knows.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242563567049756676


----------



## Brianstl

That is great that the employees are still getting paid.


----------



## wallawallakids

Wow!  That’s awesome.  Way to go Universal!!


----------



## wareagle57

Hypothetical question: if Disney opened back up but with no rides, just a place to walk around and buy snacks and limited dining opportunities, could they still be profitable? I know some locals would go bbt coukd they buy enough to break even and more? I feel like they could. Especially considering the amount they could save on AP extensions.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Hypothetical question: if Disney opened back up but with no rides, just a place to walk around and buy snacks and limited dining opportunities, could they still be profitable? I know some locals would go bbt coukd they buy enough to break even and more? I feel like they could. Especially considering the amount they could save on AP extensions.



At current ticket rates? No.


----------



## J-BOY

wareagle57 said:


> Hypothetical question: if Disney opened back up but with no rides, just a place to walk around and buy snacks and limited dining opportunities, could they still be profitable? I know some locals would go bbt coukd they buy enough to break even and more? I feel like they could. Especially considering the amount they could save on AP extensions.


It's really hard to tell. Disney has never released numbers for daily admissions of ticket holders versus APs, let alone daily operating costs with or without rides operating. I would guess definitely not for WDW, but Disneyland would be tough. We have a ton of APs out here, but a pretty significant number really only care about the rides given my anecdotal experience. I'm sure a lot of people would come out seeking some semblance of normalcy, but it's tough to say that it would be enough for Disney to make back any money after paying for utilities, food and labor.


----------



## xuxa777

wareagle57 said:


> Hypothetical question: if Disney opened back up but with no rides, just a place to walk around and buy snacks and limited dining opportunities, could they still be profitable? I know some locals would go bbt coukd they buy enough to break even and more? I feel like they could. Especially considering the amount they could save on AP extensions.



 That is what will happen first, by opening Disney Springs and resorts


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> Hypothetical question: if Disney opened back up but with no rides, just a place to walk around and buy snacks and limited dining opportunities, could they still be profitable? I know some locals would go bbt coukd they buy enough to break even and more? I feel like they could. Especially considering the amount they could save on AP extensions.



Instead of saving on AP extensions, I think that would result in a bunch of pissed off AP  phone calls. People didn’t pay hundreds, or thousands for some, for a well themed food court.

If by some chance they did open like that, with no attractions and no anything really (and I personally doubt they would bother), I think they would have to keep the extensions going.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Instead of saving on AP extensions, I think that would result in a bunch of pissed off AP  phone calls. People didn’t pay hundreds, or thousands for some, for a well themed food court.
> 
> If by some chance they did open like that, with no attractions and no anything really (and I personally doubt they would bother), I think they would have to keep the extensions going.



To open without rides then there is no point in opening the parks.   Just stick to disney springs and open some of the restaurants in the resorts like Ohana.


----------



## acciobrain

No update tonight then? It's getting a bit late for an announcement. Watch me put my foot in my mouth if they update right after I post this lol. Am I understanding correctly that those with an April 1st arrival need to make their final payment tomorrow?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

acciobrain said:


> No update tonight then? It's getting a bit late for an announcement. Watch me put my foot in my mouth if they update right after I post this lol. Am I understanding correctly that those with an April 1st arrival need to make their final payment tomorrow?


I remember the first announcement came around close of business in California so like 8-9 pm ET. I really expect something tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Krandor

acciobrain said:


> No update tonight then? It's getting a bit late for an announcement. Watch me put my foot in my mouth if they update right after I post this lol. Am I understanding correctly that those with an April 1st arrival need to make their final payment tomorrow?



Correct on april 1 arrivals.   Don't forget it is only 5pm pacific.  They could still do something tonight but looking like tomorrow.


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Universal just announced closed until April 19th.  Assume Disney will follow.


----------



## rteetz

petalsnpolkadots said:


> Universal just announced closed until April 19th.  Assume Disney will follow.


Usually Universal follows Disney so this was a bit of a surprise. Sort of shocked Disney still has said nothing.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

I mean, Orange County is under a shelter in place order for two weeks...


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

rteetz said:


> Usually Universal follows Disney so this was a bit of a surprise. Sort of shocked Disney still has said nothing.


Ditto!


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, Orange County is under a shelter in place order for two weeks...


Considering Disney is essentially its own entity they sometimes don’t fall under rules of the county. Now I don’t see them opening April 1st but I haven’t found for certain whether they are bound by this rule.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> Considering Disney is essentially its own entity they sometimes don’t fall under rules of the county. Now I don’t see them opening April 1st but I haven’t found for certain whether they are bound by this rule.



Last i remember reading about any type of "curfew" rule is that Disney is exempt as they need to be able to do shows later at night past a curfew. They need to be able to move supplies on their own property across many miles. They need their own bus system to run. So basically they are under either Bay Lake or Lake Buena Vista* rules.

Edit --  https://insidethemagic.net/2020/03/...hat-does-that-mean-for-walt-disney-world-tm1/  was the article i was reading the other day.


----------



## lntx

rteetz said:


> Considering Disney is essentially its own entity they sometimes don’t fall under rules of the county. Now I don’t see them opening April 1st but I haven’t found for certain whether they are bound by this rule.



They're technically not in Orange County, right?  They may not be bound by this particular order.  Although public opinion may dictate that they would be wise to follow it.


----------



## rteetz

lntx said:


> They're technically not in Orange County, right?  They may not be bound by this particular order.  Although public opinion may dictate that they would be wise to follow it.


Part of WDW is in Orange County lines and uses their sales tax rules as the other piece is in Osceola county I believe and uses their sales tax. If I am thinking correctly something like the all stars don’t have the same sales tax as some of the other resorts because of where they are located.


----------



## Thecouch

I think it's great universal said they will pay staff on avg hours. Really puts pressure on disney world to follow or get bad publicity


----------



## Jrb1979

brigros said:


> parks should be ok if just walking


No they are not. The whole point of social distancing is stay home and avoid anyone as much as possible.  Other then going to work and grabbing groceries I don't go out.  How is it so hard to stay home. Here in Ontario Canada they have closed all provincial parks. If you get caught at one you will be charged with trespassing.


----------



## pinkle

I just received an email from Southwest
According to the email because I fly the end of April from New York State we would
be required to quarantine for the first 14’days



​

​




















​


----------



## jkh36619

Jrb1979 said:


> No they are not. The whole point of social distancing is stay home and avoid anyone as much as possible.  Other then going to work and grabbing groceries I don't go out.  How is it so hard to stay home. Here in Ontario Canada they have closed all provincial parks. If you get caught at one you will be charged with trespassing.


I sure hope they don't close our state parks here in Alabama. It's so nice to go out for a walk and enjoy nature. Best social distancing ever.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> No they are not. The whole point of social distancing is stay home and avoid anyone as much as possible.  Other then going to work and grabbing groceries I don't go out.  *How is it so hard to stay home.* Here in Ontario Canada they have closed all provincial parks. If you get caught at one you will be charged with trespassing.



Well, considering they keep telling everyone to make sure they get fresh air and exercise and to look after their mental health... being able to go for a walk is very important for a lot of people. And if you've got a dog... it's a necessity.

We are walking daily. But, since we are in a rural area, we have yet to meet a single soul during our walks, and if we did, we would give them an extremely wide berth (more like 60 feet, than 6 ).

Many people were probably choosing the parks thinking that they're larger and run less risk of having close contact (as opposed to say walking the street in a city or town). Not everyone has the benefit of living in rural areas like we do.

So, while I understand why the public parks like Irving, provincial parks etc... are being closed,(because of stupid idiots who WEREN'T following social distancing and were using them as a place to get together and hang out), I also don't see it making the situation any better. All it accomplishes is forcng the people who absolutely HAVE to walk (ex..dog) out onto public sidewalks, streets etc... where they have a greater chance of contact and contamination, and the idiots who were gathering together as a group to socialize will just continue to do so, somewhere else.


----------



## Remy is Up

At this point, due to the issues and explosion of cases here in florida, a curve that isnt flattening. Hasn't even flattened in italy yet. We are still likely 6-8 weeks away from the peak, Disney opening is further away than people are assuming.


----------



## jkh36619

Huge shout-out to the auto workers who are switching production to ventilators. Much appreciated!


----------



## Tandy

Im not sure exactly why everyone is waiting for an announcement..
They said April 1st and that is what is happening.


AT THE MOMENT.


Sure there should be an announcement. There probably will be. But we are really just assuming. Facts are April 1st at this moment.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Considering Disney is essentially its own entity they sometimes don’t fall under rules of the county. Now I don’t see them opening April 1st but I haven’t found for certain whether they are bound by this rule.



That is true but if WDW opened while all the counties surrounding it were under shelter-in-place that would be horrible optics even though they may be legally able to.  Like you I am surprised Universal went first and disney hasn't said anything especially right at that 7 day payment deadline.  Not sure what is going on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tandy said:


> Im not sure exactly why everyone is waiting for an announcement..
> They said April 1st and that is what is happening.
> 
> 
> AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> 
> Sure they should be an announcement. There probably will be. But we are really just assuming. Facts are April 1st at this moment.



But logically we all realize (or should realize) April 1st is incredibly unlikely given what is going on in Florida, the USA, and the rest of the world. It helps nobody, especially those planning early April trips, to pretend just because there’s no announcement yet April 1st is a go.

Realism is better than blind optimism here, IMO.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> Im not sure exactly why everyone is waiting for an announcement..
> They said April 1st and that is what is happening.
> 
> 
> AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> 
> Sure there should be an announcement. There probably will be. But we are really just assuming. Facts are April 1st at this moment.



Nobody has argued that april 1 is the current date but with everything shut down a lot has to happen before they can reopen like cast schedules, payment deadlines for guests, ordering food, etc.  Disney cannot wait until March 31 to decide we'll open or not on April 1.  Not just possible.  They really need about a week notice for planning to open on April 1.


----------



## Tandy

Krandor said:


> Nobody has argued that april 1 is the current date but with everything shut down a lot has to happen before they can reopen like cast schedules, payment deadlines for guests, ordering food, etc.  Disney cannot wait until March 31 to decide we'll open or not on April 1.  Not just possible.  They really need about a week notice for planning to open on April 1.


I agree - Im saying the board is "what time is the announcement, Im surprised Universal did the announcement and not Disney, etc...".
What I am saying is as far as we are concerned the announcement came. April 1st they are open again.

Do I think that it will be the case? No. Should it be? No
But who knows, maybe they are sticking to the plan. Likely not.


----------



## Tandy

DGsAtBLT said:


> But logically we all realize (or should realize) April 1st is incredibly unlikely given what is going on in Florida, the USA, and the rest of the world. It helps nobody, especially those planning early April trips, to pretend just because there’s no announcement yet April 1st is a go.
> 
> Realism is better than blind optimism here, IMO.


Im not optimistic... I have no skin in an April 1st date.

Just like all the press conferences have been saying.. Data Driven.

After careful data collection from many scientific resources and random clinical trials I conclude the April 1st date.. 

But that should change


----------



## kymom99

Jrb1979 said:


> No they are not. The whole point of social distancing is stay home and avoid anyone as much as possible.  Other then going to work and grabbing groceries I don't go out.  How is it so hard to stay home. Here in Ontario Canada they have closed all provincial parks. If you get caught at one you will be charged with trespassing.


In our state (KY) they are telling us to go out and walk. And that parks are fine for walking but not congregating


----------



## Jrb1979

kymom99 said:


> In our state (KY) they are telling us to go out and walk. And that parks are fine for walking but not congregating


In Canada the message from our leader is to Stay Home. If you need to be outside that's what your backyard is for. Its funny how each State seems to have their own rules.


----------



## kymom99

Jrb1979 said:


> In Canada the message from our leader is to Stay Home. If you need to be outside that's what your backyard is for. Its funny how each State seems to have their own rules.


That’s the way it works here. Local government controls this at the state level.


----------



## rteetz

Ritz-Carlton Orlando Closing Through May 27 in Response to COVID-19 Outbreak


----------



## shoreward

In order to reopen WDW, how much time will be needed to rehire all of the CMs and CPs who were let go?  Many are no longer physically located in the area.


----------



## pepperandchips

kymom99 said:


> That’s the way it works here. Local government controls this at the state level.


And even more localized than that - for example, the Orange County, Florida order. That’s why reporting of these orders and updates are so essential for folks who are planning travel from abroad.


----------



## NoTime42

shoreward said:


> In order to reopen WDW, how much time will be needed to rehire all of the CMs and CPs who were let go?  Many are no longer physically located in the area.


I think I heard the next group of CP’s start in May


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> In order to reopen WDW, how much time will be needed to rehire all of the CMs and CPs who were let go?  Many are no longer physically located in the area.


No regular CM's were let go to my knowledge unless they worked for a third party. Many third party dining locations laid off their employees so they could collect unemployment. CP's and international CMs are a different story.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> I agree - Im saying the board is "what time is the announcement, Im surprised Universal did the announcement and not Disney, etc...".
> What I am saying is as far as we are concerned the announcement came. April 1st they are open again.
> 
> Do I think that it will be the case? No. Should it be? No
> But who knows, maybe they are sticking to the plan. Likely not.



I"m not even sure what you point is. You don't think April 1 is likely but think it is odd people wonder when the extension announcement will be made. If April 1 isn't happening an announcement has to be made. Wondering when that will happen is not odd. 

Ah.. so on a discussion board we should just accept April 1 and not speculate on anything until and unless they make an announcement?  Is that your point?


----------



## Krandor

shoreward said:


> In order to reopen WDW, how much time will be needed to rehire all of the CMs and CPs who were let go?  Many are no longer physically located in the area.



I don't think any other then the CP (which is a lot especially for WS) have been let go at this point but people still need to know schedules and the like.  However, the bigger time issue is things like ordering food and supplies.  Disney gave away all their preshable food when they closed.  They would have to be re-ordered and delivered before they could open.


----------



## shoreward

Krandor said:


> I don't think any other then the CP (which is a lot especially for WS) have been let go at this point but people still need to know schedules and the like.  However, the bigger time issue is things like ordering food and supplies.  Disney gave away all their preshable food when they closed.  They would have to be re-ordered and delivered before they could open.


I have heard of some CMs being released, while some others were reassigned.


----------



## Krandor

shoreward said:


> I have heard of some CMs being released, while some others were reassigned.



Interested on released.  reassigned I could see.  If Disney is going to pay them and they need people to say answer the phones then reassigning CMs to help in other areas where they need bodies makes sense.  You may be answering the phones vs. helping at space mountain but you are getting paid so I have no issue with that.


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

Krandor said:


> To open without rides then there is no point in opening the parks.   Just stick to disney springs and open some of the restaurants in the resorts like Ohana.



Yes. Is it possible that the June 30th date relates to this?

Anyone can cancel without penalty up to June 30th. It could be that the resorts will open before June 30th. 

Perhaps July 1st the the current target date for opening the parks?


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> At this point, due to the issues and explosion of cases here in florida, a curve that isnt flattening. *Hasn't even flattened in italy yet*. We are still likely 6-8 weeks away from the peak, Disney opening is further away than people are assuming.



Cases are still rising, BUT, on the positive side, for the last few days they have seen smaller numbers of new cases. So, hopefully they are starting to slow down and will flatten within the next couple weeks. From what they say, it takes two weeks from the date of implementation of strict measures to start to see any improvement. Their two week mark was yesterday, but apparently they've had a lot of people not obey, too, which drags out the success. But hopefully SOON.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> In Canada the message from our leader is to Stay Home. If you need to be outside that's what your backyard is for. Its funny how each State seems to have their own rules.



It depends where you are. In our province, while the provincial/Irving owned parks are shut down, their message is still that it's fine to go out for a walk, as long as you avoid people.


----------



## mshanson3121

kymom99 said:


> That’s the way it works here. Local government controls this at the state level.



It's the same in Canada, despite how her post reads, it's all controlled provincially here too, with each province setting/enforcing their own rules. The only way that changes is if they invoke the War Time Measures Act.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Jrb1979 said:


> In Canada the message from our leader is to Stay Home. If you need to be outside that's what your backyard is for. Its funny how each State seems to have their own rules.


It’s population density that determines it.  If you live in Utah, yeah parks are fine, they’re not that crowded and they’re huge.  If you live n NYC, no parks are not fine, too many people.


----------



## twinprincesses09

Tandy said:


> Im not sure exactly why everyone is waiting for an announcement..
> They said April 1st and that is what is happening.
> 
> 
> AT THE MOMENT.
> 
> 
> Sure there should be an announcement. There probably will be. But we are really just assuming. Facts are April 1st at this moment.


I am waiting for the announcement because we purchased AH tickets for MK and AK on 4/5 and 4/7.  If they announce they are closed these dates, the cost should be automatically refunded to me.  If for some reason, they are actually going to be open, I will need to call and try to get them refunded.  I work in healthcare and my time off has been revoked, so there's no way I can attend even if the parks are open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tandy said:


> I agree - Im saying the board is "what time is the announcement, Im surprised Universal did the announcement and not Disney, etc...".
> What I am saying is as far as we are concerned the announcement came. April 1st they are open again.
> 
> Do I think that it will be the case? No. Should it be? No
> But who knows, maybe they are sticking to the plan. Likely not.



there was some thinking that yesterday would be the day that news came out because word was that releasing the next the CM calendar with what hours people had was pushed back to yesterday.  So that could coincide with a release of info from Disney about the parks in general

Also was one week out so people who's vacations were scheduled to start on April 1st would need to know by then if their trips were going to be automatically canceled, or not, etc.

So I think that is why people were specifically looking at yesterday as the day more info would come out


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> It’s population density that determines it.  If you live in Utah, yeah parks are fine, they’re not that crowded and they’re huge.  If you live n NYC, no parks are not fine, too many people.



although Central Park in NYC has opened up more areas (specifically Sheep Meadow) to provide room for people to go out - though they are encouraging social distancing while in the park 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241444529850507264


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> No regular CM's were let go to my knowledge unless they worked for a third party. Many third party dining locations laid off their employees so they could collect unemployment. CP's and international CMs are a different story.


I heard info regarding CMs being released from someone with firsthand knowledge.


----------



## ksdave

Universal Extended Closure


----------



## Alicefan

FCDub said:


> I, on the other hand, don't know why people wait in line to take a picture with a minimum-wage, overworked employee dressed up like cartoon characters. It works both ways. Let people do what they want.


Oh you're perfectly free to collect all of the pointless scribble you like. That's not the point. It's just a matter of poor time management and it doesn't look good making them try to hold a pen and see. It makes it completely obvious that it's a person peeping through a hole. And for the record....I don't deal with the characters all all these days other than to point them out as I'm going by.  I'm not waiting in a line for any of it.


----------



## umichigan10

Just saw this in my Facebook feed. I’m surprised they aren’t committing to a more long term closure. I really doubt things will be that much better by then


----------



## Brett Wyman

shoreward said:


> I heard info regarding CMs being released from someone with firsthand knowledge.



Doesn't make sense to save the cash with CM layoffs. You'd lose the gains with the required retraining when the parks open back up. If any thing a temporary furlough would make more sense.


----------



## Alicefan

I'm sorry y'all if I sounded irate the yesterday. It's a really stressful time for us all. For me, I'm out of work,  a roofer fell through my roof and I've had no choice but to have strange people in my house fixing the hole and it wiped my savings, and I'm pretty sure I'm losing my sweet 15 year old pug who's been with me through every bad/sad time and loved me beyond anything I've ever been worthy of and I can't afford to take her to the vet because of the above. I'm just a basket case and I'm snapping at everything and my filter (what little there ever was) is gone. Prayers accepted and I'll be doing the same for all of you.  To say I'm scared is an understatement.


----------



## JaxDad

ksdave said:


> Universal Extended Closure


I read on another site that the employees will continue to be paid. I can't find a link to confirm though.


----------



## mshanson3121

Alicefan said:


> I'm sorry y'all if I sounded irate the yesterday. It's a really stressful time for us all. For me, I'm out of work,  a roofer fell through my roof and I've had no choice but to have strange people in my house fixing the hole and it wiped my savings, and I'm pretty sure I'm losing my sweet 15 year old pug who's been with me through every bad/sad time and loved me beyond anything I've ever been worthy of and I can't afford to take her to the vet because of the above. I'm just a basket case and I'm snapping at everything and my filter (what little there ever was) is gone. Prayers accepted and I'll be doing the same for all of you.  To say I'm scared is an understatement.



I didn't see anything in question from you. But, it happens. I've done it and plenty of others on here have done it, too. Most, if not all of us have let whatever is bugging us in real life, come through in our words online - whether here, Facebook, other places etc.... Hugs to you, that's a lot to be dealing with. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## meremac

JaxDad said:


> I read on another site that the employees will continue to be paid. I can't find a link to confirm though.


 I am a TA and I just got off the phone with Universal. The person I spoke to said that employees are being paid and Universal is protecting our commission for all PIF reservations through April 19. Kudos to Universal for keeping everyone informed and taken care of. Still waiting to hear anything from Disney...


----------



## JaxDad

meremac said:


> I am a TA and I just got off the phone with Universal. The person I spoke to said that employees are being paid and Universal is protecting our commission for all PIF reservations through April 19. Kudos to Universal for keeping everyone informed and taken care of. Still waiting to hear anything from Disney...


Thank you. I'm very glad to hear that! I saw confirmation on another thread in the Universal forums. I just can't link to it, because of firewall issues with my work computer.


----------



## lntx

I thought for sure I'd wake up to a Disney announcement this morning!  I wonder what the delay is?  Surely they're not still planning to open April 1st?  I have a reservation April 2nd-5th.  I may just go ahead and cancel it today, but wanted to wait till an announcment was made.  UGH!


----------



## wareagle57

lntx said:


> I thought for sure I'd wake up to a Disney announcement this morning!  I wonder what the delay is?  Surely they're not still planning to open April 1st?  I have a reservation April 2nd-5th.  I may just go ahead and cancel it today, but wanted to wait till an announcment was made.  UGH!



Yeah it's starting to get annoying. I've had in my mind that it is 100% going to be closed for our April trip but I still would like to get some confirmation before I cancel. I don't get why they are a full day behind Universal when normally Universal follows Disney's lead.


----------



## Iowamomof4

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah it's starting to get annoying. I've had in my mind that it is 100% going to be closed for our April trip but I still would like to get some confirmation before I cancel. I don't get why they are a full day behind Universal when normally Universal follows Disney's lead.



And many of us really can't do anything until we get the official announcement from Disney.   Of course, if they do only extend through April 19 or 20, it won't help me yet since we don't arrive until April 25.


----------



## jknezek

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah it's starting to get annoying. I've had in my mind that it is 100% going to be closed for our April trip but I still would like to get some confirmation before I cancel. I don't get why they are a full day behind Universal when normally Universal follows Disney's lead.


I find this fascinating as well. At this point, it's hard to fathom the reason they haven't announced that WDW is shut down through the shelter in place order at least. There is no way they can define themselves as an essential business activity so it's obvious they will not be open at least that long. I suspect much longer. I can think of a few minor reasons why there has been some delay, and we've come up with a few throughout the thread, but at some point you are just irritating your customers.

On the other hand, I'm not quite sure why people are waiting to cancel. If you are flying in from the Northeast you would have to wait 2 weeks anyway. And, especially during the shelter in place, there won't be any employees to run WDW anyway. So go ahead and cancel. I don't think Disney will give you anything extra, or penalize you any worse, if you hold out until the official cancellation.

** edited to add -- If you are after the shelter in place and driving in I can see why you'd still wait. But that's not in the 7 day window anyway.


----------



## meremac

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah it's starting to get annoying. I've had in my mind that it is 100% going to be closed for our April trip but I still would like to get some confirmation before I cancel. I don't get why they are a full day behind Universal when normally Universal follows Disney's lead.



Agreed. I understand the need to be patient, but we are now one week away from April 1. For us TA's, it been hard because we don't know what to tell our clients. We don't know if our commission will be protected past April 1. And we don't know how to advise our mid-April clients at all! Seeing Universal move forward yesterday with a very clear announcement and straightforward information for TA's only twisted the knife a little more. I find it hard to believe that Disney doesn't have this information internally at this point. It's frustrating that they aren't just releasing it.


----------



## Farro

So - sorry, but I think it's ridiculous for anyone to be thinking of traveling in the next two weeks.

The disease is still spreading and we should all be doing our part to help slow it down. That includes not traveling to crowded theme parks, chancing bringing it with you or taking it home.


----------



## wareagle57

jknezek said:


> I find this fascinating as well. At this point, it's hard to fathom the reason they haven't announced that WDW is shut down through the shelter in place order at least. There is no way they can define themselves as an essential business activity so it's obvious they will not be open at least that long. I suspect much longer. I can think of a few minor reasons why there has been some delay, and we've come up with a few throughout the thread, but at some point you are just irritating your customers.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not quite sure why people are waiting to cancel. If you are flying in from the Northeast you would have to wait 2 weeks anyway. And, especially during the shelter in place, there won't be any employees to run WDW anyway. So go ahead and cancel. I don't think Disney will give you anything extra, or penalize you any worse, if you hold out until the official cancellation.
> 
> ** edited to add -- If you are after the shelter in place and driving in I can see why you'd still wait. But that's not in the 7 day window anyway.




I guess the only reason I am not currently cancelling is 1. not to add to the current call load 2. the off chance it does reopen in some capacity by the end of the month I'd still go since I am local.


----------



## meremac

Farro said:


> So - sorry, but I think it's ridiculous for anyone to be thinking of traveling in the next two weeks.
> 
> The disease is still spreading and we should all be doing our part to help slow it down. That includes not traveling to crowded theme parks.



Totally agree. But for many people, it would be easier to get money back from secondary suppliers if Disney just announced its plans for an extended closure. There are circumstances where that cannot be initiated until Disney makes their announcement. With only one week to go, it doesn't seem unreasonable to expect that they give us some updated information about their plans.


----------



## Farro

meremac said:


> Totally agree. But for many people, it would be easier to get money back from secondary suppliers if Disney just announced its plans for an extended closure. There are circumstances where that cannot be initiated until Disney make their announcement. With only one week to go, it doesn't seem unreasonable to expect that they give us some updated information about their plans.



I sure hope that's the reason people aren't considering cancelling yet!


----------



## meremac

Farro said:


> I sure hope that's the reason people aren't considering cancelling yet!



I think it definitely is. Plus some of our clients are being super patient and letting us wait for Disney's announcement to see if they will protect our commission for their PIF reservation. If we cancel them before the announcement, it's less likely that we would get paid for our work. But I am finding it harder and harder to string them along, so it's putting everyone in a difficult position at this point.


----------



## jknezek

Farro said:


> I sure hope that's the reason people aren't considering cancelling yet!


I just spoke with a travel agent friend. Her best advice right now is to wait on Disney to make an announcement before cancelling though they will cancel anyone who asks. She said it's just cleaner for them if they have the real announcement though she has been telling all her clients with April trips she strongly believes the Parks will not reopen in that timeframe and that Disney is not distinguishing between voluntary and forced cancellations. She is telling her May clients she is unsure if it will open. And post May she is just recommending clients sit tight and wait unless they need whatever deposit they've put down back. 

So I guess that could be a lot of it as well.


----------



## Tandy

meremac said:


> I think it definitely is. Plus some of our clients are being super patient and letting us wait for Disney's announcement to see if they will protect our commission for their PIF reservation. If we cancel them before the announcement, it's less likely that we would get paid for our work. But I am finding it harder and harder to string them along, so it's putting everyone in a difficult position at this point.


Maybe that is what they are doing.. hoping people unknowingly say "screw it Im not waiting - its too close" and cancel. Every day they wait means less commission they have to pay if that happens.


----------



## meremac

jknezek said:


> I just spoke with a travel agent friend. Her best advice right now is to wait on Disney to make an announcement before cancelling though they will cancel anyone who asks. She said it's just cleaner for them if they have the real announcement though she has been telling all her clients with April trips she strongly believes the Parks will not reopen in that timeframe and that Disney is not distinguishing between voluntary and forced cancellations. She is telling her May clients she is unsure if it will open. And post May she is just recommending clients sit tight and wait unless they need whatever deposit they've put down back.
> 
> So I guess that could be a lot of it as well.



Yes to all of that ^^^. It's just getting harder and harder the closer we get though.


----------



## Farro

jknezek said:


> I just spoke with a travel agent friend. Her best advice right now is to wait on Disney to make an announcement before cancelling though they will cancel anyone who asks. She said it's just cleaner for them if they have the real announcement though she has been telling all her clients with April trips she strongly believes the Parks will not reopen in that timeframe and that Disney is not distinguishing between voluntary and forced cancellations. She is telling her May clients she is unsure if it will open. And post May she is just recommending clients sit tight and wait unless they need whatever deposit they've put down back.
> 
> So I guess that could be a lot of it as well.



I get it and I'm sure that's the case for many.

I just read posts on the boards by people who are not cancelling in hopes of parks opening and still being able to go, not because of how their refund would be easier. I think traveling next few weeks isn't the right thing to do (unless somehow things drastically change with Covid).


----------



## meremac

Tandy said:


> Maybe that is what they are doing.. hoping people unknowingly say "screw it Im not waiting - its too close" and cancel. Every day they wait means less commission they have to pay if that happens.



I really hope that's not it. I'm still hopeful we will see an announcement today so we can move forward with everything, but I must admit that it's becoming really stressful. Fingers crossed for today!


----------



## Yarbogash

meremac said:


> Totally agree. But for many people, it would be easier to get money back from secondary suppliers if Disney just announced its plans for an extended closure. There are circumstances where that cannot be initiated until Disney makes their announcement. With only one week to go, it doesn't seem unreasonable to expect that they give us some updated information about their plans.


I hope that’s the reason. There’s a popular view in Canada and I think in many other countries that the us is not taking this as seriously as it should. Country is definitely giving mixed signals so it’s hard to gauge where your heads are at.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I sure hope that's the reason people aren't considering cancelling yet!



Sadly we've already seen people say they would still go


----------



## PamNC

WOW  surely we'll hear something today. I wonder if anyone would go on 4/1 if they do open.


----------



## mshanson3121

PamNC said:


> WOW  surely we'll hear something today. I wonder if anyone would go on 4/1 if they do open.



Guarantee there people who would go. Look at the beaches last week.


----------



## Farro

Yarbogash said:


> I hope that’s the reason. There’s a popular view in Canada and I think in many other countries that the us is not taking this as seriously as it should. Country is definitely giving mixed signals so it’s hard to gauge where your heads are at.



Yeah, I think we can point fingers at every country at who's taking what seriously and the how the individual citizens in each country are behaving. Not a helpful argument.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Sadly we've already seen people say they would still go



Even when it does open there will be mixed emotions.  People will say "you're nuts for going" and others will say "I am going cant stop me"

Everyone is just going to have to live with the decisions people make.  Nothing we can do about it.


----------



## meremac

Yarbogash said:


> I hope that’s the reason. There’s a popular view in Canada and I think in many other countries that the us is not taking this as seriously as it should. Country is definitely giving mixed signals so it’s hard to gauge where your heads are at.



I get that. It's been pretty piecemeal nationally. But I am fortunate to live in Michigan where we have a very strong governor who took decisive action just as soon as she could. I personally haven't left the house in 13 days except for a daily walk with my kids through the neighborhood. Kiddos haven't been in school for 13 days either. DH is a dentist and he is still going to work every day to see patients with emergencies (infections, etc) so they don't end up in the ER, but he comes straight home after treating folks. And we are now under a mandatory statewide stay-at-home order through April 13. Our infection rate is still going up, but we expect (hopefully) to see it decline significantly in the next week or so.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Even when it does open there will be mixed emotions.  People will say "you're nuts for going" and others will say "I am going cant stop me"
> 
> Everyone is just going to have to live with the decisions people make.  Nothing we can do about it.



Yup. But I/we sure know what I/we would like to say/do to them. And it's definitely nothing approved on here.


----------



## jknezek

Yarbogash said:


> I hope that’s the reason. There’s a popular view in Canada and I think in many other countries that the us is not taking this as seriously as it should. Country is definitely giving mixed signals so it’s hard to gauge where your heads are at.


Well... when you have 50 independent states that can act differently you will pretty much never get everyone on the same page. Mixed messages from the top are also a bit of a problem at the moment, especially in how those messages are perceived based on the leanings of various states. But yeah, some areas of the U.S. are taking this very seriously, others less so. In the end, that's a bad way to handle an infectious disease that doesn't recognize states boundaries, but it is how our political system (does/does not) work. 

TWDC has parks in 2 very different states right now. It will be interesting to see how the Parks handle it. Luckily, the 2 U.S. parks also have pretty different clienteles, so tailored responses can be more justified as well. But I still think given Florida's somewhat unique vulnerability with a skewed population, as numbers climb in that state residents will demand protection. If Orlando starts to look like NYC in case numbers, WDW isn't opening until summer at earliest.


----------



## Miffy

Spridell said:


> Everyone is just going to have to live with the decisions people make.  Nothing we can do about it.


There is something that can be done about it--and that's for Disney not to open prematurely. I doubt they want to, no matter how severe the financial hit is, because far more severe would be what could possibly happen to Disney's reputation. Their reputation is their brand--and that's their biggest asset. I can't see them wanting to destroy it.


----------



## JoeT63

wareagle57 said:


> Yeah it's starting to get annoying. I've had in my mind that it is 100% going to be closed for our April trip but I still would like to get some confirmation before I cancel. I don't get why they are a full day behind Universal when normally Universal follows Disney's lead.


And it's giving me hope that our May 16th trip can still happen.  My head says no way, but my heart is optimistic.  I just want to know.  (Gee, I'm the lone ranger there...huh?!?!)


----------



## chewlocca

pinkle said:


> I just received an email from Southwest
> According to the email because I fly the end of April from New York State we would
> be required to quarantine for the first 14’days
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> I’m in the same boat. My trip is May 8 but wondering what happens if Disney World opens but we have to self quarantine for two weeks.  Guess we are out of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Tandy

I bet they will extend it for 14 days and then after that be like "look we have been patient and done what you asked health people". The numbers will more likely be dropping by then so that will be their ticket to do it.
They are taking a hit but will only do so for so long because no matter what people will come. The place could be on fire and people will come.


----------



## Spridell

Miffy said:


> There is something that can be done about it--and that's for Disney not to open prematurely. I doubt they want to, no matter how severe the financial hit is, because far more severe would be what could possibly happen to Disney's reputation. Their reputation is their brand--and that's their biggest asset. I can't see them wanting to destroy it.


Disney as a business will make that decision.  They will put all legal minds together all their financial minds together and they will decide the date that is right.  It will come down to when it is necessary for them to open.  It will come down to we have to open on this date or we have the potential to lose everything.  Not just disney, that will be for most business.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Miffy said:


> There is something that can be done about it--and that's for Disney not to open prematurely. I doubt they want to, no matter how severe the financial hit is, because far more severe would be what could possibly happen to Disney's reputation. Their reputation is their brand--and that's their biggest asset. I can't see them wanting to destroy it.



I would think this would be the case and at that they don't want to risk ruining their reputation ... the optimistic side of me / "Disney colored glasses" is that they are really trying to come up with a firm plan, for the long term, and not wanting to put out anything prematurely with holes/questions/etc

but guess we shall see


----------



## Jrb1979

Tandy said:


> I bet they will extend it for 14 days and then after that be like "look we have been patient and done what you asked health people". The numbers will more likely be dropping by then so that will be their ticket to do it.
> They are taking a hit but will only do so for so long because no matter what people will come. The place could be on fire and people will come.


Yes people will still come but the longer this goes on the amount of people that can go will keep getting smaller. A lot of people won't have the money to go after this. I have a feeling they won't be open til May if not later. I am basing this on Orange county closing down. Till that gets lifted it would look bad on them to re open before that.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes people will still come but the longer this goes on the amount of people that can go will keep getting smaller. A lot of people won't have the money to go after this. I have a feeling they won't be open til May if not later. I am basing this on Orange county closing down. Till that gets lifted it would look bad on them to re open before that.



It's more then just the money. Right now I get nervous just going to the grocery store.  I don't think in April or May I'd be comfortable around the massive crowds at disney which goes back to the possible modified operations to help with that.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mshanson3121 said:


> Sadly we've already seen people say they would still go


One of the problems, though, is: how soon is "too soon?"

I completely agree that people should avoid going to WDW for now.  But no matter when the parks re-open, some will consider it "too soon."  If they wait until July to re-open, is that too soon?  October?  January?  2022?

We're taking a wait and see approach for a previously scheduled trip in October.  If things are still dire then (hopefully not), we'll end up cancelling.  But (barring government mandates remaining in place) everyone will have to make their own assessment of how much things have improved and if it's enough improvement to go back to life as "normal."


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...TvW5OmI9usImEZf006fXUNhGcdr5Gqqd6sCS2CGTY3210


----------



## Spridell

Grumpy by Birth said:


> One of the problems, though, is: how soon is "too soon?"
> 
> I completely agree that people should avoid going to WDW for now.  But no matter when the parks re-open, some will consider it "too soon."  If they wait until July to re-open, is that too soon?  October?  January?  2022?
> 
> We're taking a wait and see approach for a previously scheduled trip in October.  If things are still dire then (hopefully not), we'll end up cancelling.  But (barring government mandates remaining in place) everyone will have to make their own assessment of how much things have improved and if it's enough improvement to go back to life as "normal."


 100%  We will have the debate for months probably when is it safe to do things again.  And as you said, you decide what's best for you and your family.  No one will force people to go to Disney when it reopens again.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

Grumpy by Birth said:


> One of the problems, though, is: how soon is "too soon?"
> 
> I completely agree that people should avoid going to WDW for now.  But no matter when the parks re-open, some will consider it "too soon."  If they wait until July to re-open, is that too soon?  October?  January?  2022?
> 
> We're taking a wait and see approach for a previously scheduled trip in October.  If things are still dire then (hopefully not), we'll end up cancelling.  But (barring government mandates remaining in place) everyone will have to make their own assessment of how much things have improved and if it's enough improvement to go back to life as "normal."



There will be a debate when is the right now but I think it is fair to say while cases per day is rising it is too soon.   We need to at least have a week of fewer new cases per day before it should be considered IMO.   Then the debate can shift to when it is safe to reopen and there will be a concern of spiking the number again if things open too soon.  But IMO that debate doesn't start until new cases per day starts droppiing Like Italy is seeing.   We are just about to the point where we may start seeing the effects of social distancing so I'm hopefully in the next 1-2 weeks we can start to see that cases per day start to drop. Then the reopening debate can start.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> View attachment 483323



Not one I was doing but sad for the runners.  Likely still the right move.   First of may is likely too soon to be putting on a close quarters event like a race.   Feel especially bad for people going for C2C.  Hopefullly most can get refunds and try again next year.


----------



## Jrb1979

To give some of you some hope. Legoland in Japan reopened yesterday after being closed for almost 2 months but they are taking people's temperatures before entry.


----------



## Goofy2015

rteetz said:


> View attachment 483323



This is interesting. This could be a France or European thing. I do not think Wine and Dine will get cancelled. However, in January, I was not worried about the Star Wars run being cancelled or Disney World closing. So anything can happen. I do think things will turn around for the better in May / June.

The biggest impact for the Fall will be a dwindled economy. TWDC is going to struggle getting what makes most of their market, which is casual (guests that come every 5-10 years) guests. Their ticket prices work for a strong demand, but the demand will drastically drop in the Fall.

Anyway went off on a tangent. I think Wine and Dine should be safe.

Might as well say it again, Disney do the right thing close Domestic park for all of April, don't be irresponsible and greedy.


----------



## skyp4WDW

I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!


----------



## Tandy

Goofy2015 said:


> Might as well say it again, Disney do the right thing close the rest of the month, don't be irresponsible and greedy.


What is "rest of the month"
That they are already


----------



## Tandy

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!


Or they are closed now (right thing to do) and working on a plan to close longer to help themselves and employees (right thing to do)
They are not out of line in any way at moment. People wanted them closed, they are closed. Until they open again they are not doing anything wrong.


----------



## jknezek

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!


I think it's too soon to declare that. They currently aren't open. If they delay opening, which almost everyone believes they will, then they are still doing the right thing, they are just doing it in a way I think is annoying to customers and partners. We will see.


----------



## Goofy2015

Tandy said:


> What is "rest of the month"
> That they are already



Sorry my bad, extend the closure for all of April.


----------



## mshanson3121

Grumpy by Birth said:


> One of the problems, though, is: how soon is "too soon?"
> 
> I completely agree that people should avoid going to WDW for now.  But no matter when the parks re-open, some will consider it "too soon."  If they wait until July to re-open, is that too soon?  October?  January?  2022?
> 
> We're taking a wait and see approach for a previously scheduled trip in October.  If things are still dire then (hopefully not), we'll end up cancelling.  But (barring government mandates remaining in place) everyone will have to make their own assessment of how much things have improved and if it's enough improvement to go back to life as "normal."



There's definitely some truth to this. But in general, I think most people will agree that anything before the WHO/CDC says it's advisable to do so, is too soon.


----------



## mattpeto

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!



It's an opinion and a little bit of hyperbole IMO.

Your logic is based on Disney will be open, which they won't.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!


Disney is doing the right thing. They closed and refunded everyone's money for the closure period. They are undoubtedly working right now to figure out how long they should stay closed- I don't think anyone believes they will reopen on April 1st. They are hemorraging money right now, but still trying to help out their customers as best they can. I'm often critical of Disney, but right now I think they're doing very well.

This virus is going to be an issue for the most vulnerable people until the vaccine comes out, but Disney can't stay closed until then, and neither can the rest of our society. After a few weeks of shelter in place, the most vulnerable in our society are going to need to self-quarantine with government and social support, until the vaccine is ready. Otherwise, more would eventually be hurt from poverty (which indirectly causes death & other poor health outcomes) than the virus.


----------



## Krandor

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!



While I think it would be bettter for everybody if Disney made a statement I don't see it is a shameful since at this time they haven't opened the parks or really taken any steps to do so (like schedules). Until they do no room to criticize. Just like I think the easter date to reopen the US is optimistic, no action has been taken yet so I'm not going to criticize until we see what things look like then and if actual action is taken that isn't safe then I'll criticize then. 

Let's be honest though.. unless Disney starts taking action in the next day or two there is no way they could open on April 1 if they wanted to.  Turning on a theme park and reesorts and restaurants  isn't like flipping a switch.


----------



## MassJester

I canceled my trip for the beginning of May. Disney was extremely cooperative.

Open or not, I can’t imagine what would make someone think that planning to go there within the next 8 weeks is a good idea.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> While I think it would be bettter for everybody if Disney made a statement I don't see it is a shameful since at this time they haven't opened the parks or really taken any steps to do so (like schedules). Until they do no room to criticize. Just like I think the easter date to reopen the US is optimistic, no action has been taken yet so I'm not going to criticize until we see what things look like then and if actual action is taken that isn't safe then I'll criticize then.
> 
> Let's be honest though.. unless Disney starts taking action in the next day or two there is no way they could open on April 1 if they wanted to.  Turning on a theme park and reesorts and restaurants  isn't like flipping a switch.


I think why some are upset is that Universal announced they are staying closed longer while Disney hasn't said anything. IMO they are doing that in hopes they do open so they don't lose all the money from the reservations. In my mind that's the not the right thing to do in this situation.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

JoeT63 said:


> And it's giving me hope that our May 16th trip can still happen.  My head says no way, but my heart is optimistic.  I just want to know.  (Gee, I'm the lone ranger there...huh?!?!)



You’re not the lone ranger, no. I haven’t canceled my first week of May trip because I’m hoping something will change. It’s not just ‘if Disney is open, I will be there.’  It’s if the virus is in significant decline (either because of social distancing or warmer weather), if it doesn’t turn out to be as bad as we thought, or if somehow we know we had it and the data says you can’t get reinfected (and no, I’m not trying to get infected, or leaving my house other than to go for walks with appropriate social distancing). There is nothing irresponsible about hoping things change and waiting to see what happens before making a decision as long as you make a responsible decision later. I know nothing I mentioned is likely to happen but it’s not causing any harm for me to make the decision when I have the most up to date and relevant info.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> I think why some are upset is that Universal announced they are staying closed longer while Disney hasn't said anything. IMO they are doing that in hopes they do open so they don't lose all the money from the reservations. In my mind that's the not the right thing to do in this situation.



It could also be they are trying to make a decision on how long to stay closed.   Aprill 9th (stay at home order), April 19th like Universal, or end of April.  So they could be trying to get more data to make the best decision on which date to pick.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> It could also be they are trying to make a decision on how long to stay closed.   Aprill 9th (stay at home order), April 19th like Universal, or end of April.  So they could be trying to get more data to make the best decision on which date to pick.


If it were me it would be to follow Universal and stay closed til the April 19th. I wouldn't reopen til the number of cases start dropping.


----------



## J-BOY

Jrb1979 said:


> I think why some are upset is that Universal announced they are staying closed longer while Disney hasn't said anything. IMO they are doing that in hopes they do open so they don't lose all the money from the reservations. In my mind that's the not the right thing to do in this situation.


That's a lot of judgement you're placing on Disney based on your own speculation of the situation with literally zero information.


----------



## lntx

For those of us with beginning of April reservations (April 2nd-5th, here), the lack of an announcement is adding stress to an already stressful situation.  I am waiting for an announcement so that I can cancel, as I imagine that will make my refunds easier to handle (room/ticket package as well as Villains After Hours tickets), but if we still haven't heard anything in the next few hours, I'm going to call anyway.  I also need to cancel airfare thru the carrier.  #thanksDisney


----------



## Sandiz08

I just don’t see how Disneyworld would be able to open up safely before summer.


----------



## J-BOY

lntx said:


> For those of us with beginning of April reservations (April 2nd-5th, here), the lack of an announcement is adding stress to an already stressful situation.  I am waiting for an announcement so that I can cancel, as I imagine that will make my refunds easier to handle (room/ticket package as well as Villains After Hours tickets), but if we still haven't heard anything in the next few hours, I'm going to call anyway.  I also need to cancel airfare thru the carrier.  #thanksDisney


Disney's already announced that they will cancel bookings through June free of charge, as are most airlines. You don't need to wait for them to make an announcement.


----------



## Jrb1979

J-BOY said:


> That's a lot of judgement you're placing on Disney based on your own speculation of the situation with literally zero information.


How is it a lot of judgement? Universal had no issues updating people. To me it looks bad in Disney the longer they delay it.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

If you have plans in the next few weeks you do not need Disney to tell you they are closed, they are allowing cancellations.  I would have already cancelled if I had a trip coming up in early to mid April but everyone is different.


----------



## Tandy

Jrb1979 said:


> How is it a lot of judgement? Universal had no issues updating people. To me it looks bad in Disney the longer they delay it.


Not sure what Universal updating people has to do with Disney?
Universal gave you their plan. 
Disney has a different plan.
Different companies. They dont have to do things together.


----------



## CvilleDiane

J-BOY said:


> Disney's already announced that they will cancel bookings through June free of charge, as are most airlines. You don't need to wait for them to make an announcement.



Not for DVC. They are still using the normal rules for April, May and June.


----------



## Jrb1979

Tandy said:


> Not sure what Universal updating people has to do with Disney?
> Universal gave you their plan.
> Disney has a different plan.
> Different companies. They dont have to do things together.


They maybe different companies but they are in the same market place. One company is looking better for doing what they did, while the other is dragging their feet.


----------



## Tandy

Jrb1979 said:


> They maybe different companies but they are in the same market place. One company is looking better for doing what they did, while the other is dragging their feet.


Or being thorough and complete. Dragging their feet is an assumption


----------



## BebopBaloo

It's much better for Disney to wait and make one announcement about the future plans/dates/ than to have to make multiple statements, which can more easily be misunderstood, misquoted, and confused. A lot goes into figuring out all the logistics for a company as large as Disney. This is a new situation for everyone including them. Managing something that large, effectively, and fairly, and with the best possible outcome for public safety, health, and economic impact cannot be easy.


----------



## Tandy

BebopBaloo said:


> It's much better for Disney to wait and make one announcement about the future plans/dates/ than to have to make multiple statements, which can more easily be misunderstood, misquoted, and confused. A lot goes into figuring out all the logistics for a company as large as Disney. This is a new situation for everyone including them. Managing something that large, effectively, and fairly, and with the best possible outcome for public safety, health, and economic impact cannot be easy.


True
Plus Universal has what? 2 1/2 parks, 5 hotels and a shopping center?

Disney is MUCH more complicated to coordinate


----------



## PamNC

My thoughts exactly - Disney is extremely larger in terms of hotels, restaurants, shops, parks. I for one am not mad at them but then again I don't have a trip booked. I can understand the restlessness and I may feel differently if I had a trip booked.


----------



## atricks

Tandy said:


> True
> Plus Universal has what? 2 1/2 parks, 5 hotels and a shopping center?
> 
> Disney is MUCH more complicated to coordinate



8 hotels now.  Plus they coordinated with Universal Hollywood.   Even Knott's Berry farm announced their extension already.    Either way though Disney is a bit behind on updates just means more red tape for them (And DCL).  SeaWorld/Busch haven't updated yet either.


----------



## Krandor

PamNC said:


> My thoughts exactly - Disney is extremely larger in terms of hotels, restaurants, shops, parks. I for one am not mad at them but then again I don't have a trip booked. I can understand the restlessness and I may feel differently if I had a trip booked.



Yeah my trip wasn't until Aptil 16th and I was getting nervous and wanting an answer and am glad I got my answer.  If I had a trip in a week I'd be really agitated at not knowing for sure.


----------



## Krandor

atricks said:


> 8 hotels now.  Plus they coordinated with Universal Hollywood.   Even Knott's Berry farm announced their extension already.    Either way though Disney is a bit behind on updates just means more red tape for them (And DCL).  SeaWorld/Busch haven't updated yet either.



Neither has six flags.


----------



## mattpeto

Florida is shutting down the state, I think anyone with early April reservations should do whatever they can now to get their money back.  

Disney will of course work with their customers, but renting points through DVC's, staying off-premise from WDW, flights, car rentals etc - these people should be working on refunds.


----------



## meremac

mattpeto said:


> Florida is shutting down the state, I think anyone with early April reservations should do whatever they can now to get their money back.
> 
> Disney will of course work with their customers, but renting points through DVC's, staying off-premise from WDW, flights, car rentals etc - these people should be working on refunds.



It is not always possible to work on refunds for things like this UNTIL WDW announces that they are shutting down. This is the unfortunate Catch-22 that we are dealing with.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Osceola County issues Stay at Home order that matches that or Orange County (runs through April 9th).  Also supposed to be press conference by officials at 4pm EST

Also in the link is a map of Disney Property that shows what is in Orange County (most of it, to the north) and what is in Osceola Count

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/osce...mpletely-under-local-orders-through-april-9th


----------



## mom2elle

I have reservations (hotel, dining, AK AH all fully paid) April 5-8. I don’t expect
Disney to be open, but haven’t cancelled because I didn’t want to bug my travel agent assuming that if Disney closed they would automatically refund me. If I opted to cancel now, will disney refund me for my AK After hours tix for April 7? Or do I need to wait till they say that they will close?


----------



## Iowamomof4

mom2elle said:


> I have reservations (hotel, dining, AK AH all fully paid) April 5-8. I don’t expect
> Disney to be open, but haven’t cancelled because I didn’t want to bug my travel agent assuming that if Disney closed they would automatically refund me. If I opted to cancel now, will disney refund me for my AK After hours tix for April 7? Or do I need to wait till they say that they will close?



I think you should just wait until Disney makes the official decision. I don't believe they are refunding hard tickets until they officially close, but I could be mistaken about that.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Tandy said:


> Not sure what Universal updating people has to do with Disney?
> Universal gave you their plan.
> Disney has a different plan.
> Different companies. They dont have to do things together.



Universal has traditionally always followed Disney in these kind of announcements. It was very surprising to see Universal be first last night.


----------



## wallawallakids

mom2elle said:


> I have reservations (hotel, dining, AK AH all fully paid) April 5-8. I don’t expect
> Disney to be open, but haven’t cancelled because I didn’t want to bug my travel agent assuming that if Disney closed they would automatically refund me. If I opted to cancel now, will disney refund me for my AK After hours tix for April 7? Or do I need to wait till they say that they will close?



I had tickets to MK and AK after hours for 6 people all in early April and WDW did refund me the prices and that was several weeks ago.


----------



## meremac

mom2elle said:


> I have reservations (hotel, dining, AK AH all fully paid) April 5-8. I don’t expect
> Disney to be open, but haven’t cancelled because I didn’t want to bug my travel agent assuming that if Disney closed they would automatically refund me. If I opted to cancel now, will disney refund me for my AK After hours tix for April 7? Or do I need to wait till they say that they will close?



I know this is stressful, but rest assured that you'll get your money back for everything. It will be easier and cleaner for your TA if you wait until they officially announce that they will be extending the closure.. Personally, I have been asking my clients to wait if they can while also telling them that I am happy to cancel everything now for them if they need the money ASAP. I know it's small potatoes when we look at the suffering that's happening across the globe, but I'm so sorry that your trip isn't going to happen .


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Spridell said:


> Even when it does open there will be mixed emotions.  People will say "you're nuts for going" and others will say "I am going cant stop me"
> 
> Everyone is just going to have to live with the decisions people make.  Nothing we can do about it.


Yeah, when I first started posting about how bad this was going to get in January back when it was still just affecting China there were posters gleefully posting that they were happy this would reduce disney crowd sizes.  Some people are just inconsiderate jerks.  Now I think some of those people who were gleefully bragging that this was going to bring down their crowd sizes ended up having their vacations cancelled, becuase they had late march trips planned, so I guess karma got them in the end.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...TvW5OmI9usImEZf006fXUNhGcdr5Gqqd6sCS2CGTY3210


So the Swan was the last resort standing?


----------



## Spaceguy55

TropicalDIS said:


> Universal has traditionally always followed Disney in these kind of announcements. It was very surprising to see Universal be first last night.


Universal doesn't have 25+ resorts and 4 parks to cancel reservations and tickets..etc. It will take a little bit longer to get their plan together.


----------



## mom2elle

meremac said:


> I know this is stressful, but rest assured that you'll get your money back for everything. It will be easier and cleaner for your TA if you wait until they officially announce that they will be extending the closure.. Personally, I have been asking my clients to wait if they can while also telling them that I am happy to cancel everything now for them if they need the money ASAP. I know it's small potatoes when we look at the suffering that's happening across the globe, but I'm so sorry that your trip isn't going to happen .


This is likely what I will do, I am just getting antsy! I know my TA has just been slammed the last few weeks, so I don’t want to have her do unnecessary work. I won’t go on this trip even if for some reason Dis reopens, I am not comfortable going at this point in time. I’m not concerned about the trip, it’s sad but almost insignificant considering this whole situation. I’ll re-book when it is wise.


----------



## Brianstl

Places like WDW are really going to have to fight the urge to reopen as soon as possible.  If they get  even one story after reopening about a guest returning home and testing positive after visiting, they will be in for even more pain than they have now.  Just imagine if that guest in turn leads to another outbreak somewhere else.  The call to shut down places like theme parks for six months will be so loud politicians will act.  Think Disney is facing a threat to their survival now, what happens then would be twice as bad.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> So the Swan was the last resort standing?


I believe so, Four Seasons also closed within the last few days.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Universal doesn't have 25+ resorts and 4 parks to cancel reservations and tickets..etc. It will take a little bit longer to get their plan together.


While I agree it wasn’t the case during the first closure announcement. Disney announced first then Universal, and the others.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I believe so, Four Seasons also closed within the last few days.


Did I see the Four Seasons is closed at least until mid May?


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Did I see the Four Seasons is closed at least until mid May?


Per the sentinel they are closed until April 6th for now.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> While I agree it wasn’t the case during the first closure announcement. Disney announced first then Universal, and the others.


We dont know how long they had been planning it before.. they may have started earlier the first time. Both may have started at same time this time and Universal took less time to plan.


----------



## KayW

I just cancelled for 4/18-26.  We fly from CT and really don't want to have to self quarentine for the entire vacation.


----------



## rteetz

Tandy said:


> We dont know how long they had been planning it before.. they may have started earlier the first time. Both may have started at same time this time and Universal took less time to plan.


I’m going to guess that’s not how it went. In most cases of anything with theme parks Disney usually leads and universal follows. Not so much with ticketing anymore but Disney used to raise prices and then a day or two later universal would. In the event of a hurricane approaching, Disney will announce first then universal. It’s just how things have gone historically.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> I’m going to guess that’s not how it went. In most cases of anything with theme parks Disney usually leads and universal follows. Not so much with ticketing anymore but Disney used to raise prices and then a day or two later universal would. In the event of a hurricane approaching, Disney will announce first then universal. It’s just how things have gone historically.


To be fair there is NOTHING historical about this


----------



## Moliphino

pinkle said:


> I just received an email from Southwest
> According to the email because I fly the end of April from New York State we would
> be required to quarantine for the first 14’days
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Aww , I just realized this would apply to me if it's still in effect in May. I'm from MA, but booked to fly out of Hartford and CT is included due to proximity to NY. We'd have to change to Providence or something.


----------



## rteetz

Tandy said:


> To be fair there is NOTHING historical about this


Of course but just trying to compare it to what we have. I’m surprised Disney has still said nothing.


----------



## Brianstl

Who gets to make the call about staying shut or opening, Iger or Chapek?


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Who gets to make the call about staying shut or opening, Iger or Chapek?


I’m sure this is a joint decision that impacts the entire company. I would guess the board is involved, as well as resort heads, Chapek and Iger. This isn’t one guy makes a call. They also have to work out financials for what they do with employees and stuff like that.


----------



## stephk1981

Moliphino said:


> Aww , I just realized this would apply to me if it's still in effect in May. I'm from MA, but booked to fly out of Hartford and CT is included due to proximity to NY. We'd have to change to Providence or something.


I would certainly hope you wouldn't really change airports to avoid a MANDATORY quarantine entering our state. There is a reason it has been set, how about respect it If it were the other way around, I would.


----------



## lntx

Well, Disney....got tired of waiting on you!!  Called and cancelled my April 2nd-5th reservation just now.  UGH.  Makes me sad.  Got our room/ticket package fully refunded and after being on hold for 20 minutes for a ticketing agent, they gave me a "one-time only exception" and refunded my Villains After Hours tickets in full.


----------



## Brianstl

stephk1981 said:


> I would certainly hope you wouldn't really change airports to avoid a MANDATORY quarantine entering our state. There is a reason it has been set, how about respect it If it were the other way around, I would.


He isn’t from an area that the quarantine applies to.


----------



## stephk1981

Brianstl said:


> He isn’t from an area that the quarantine applies to.
> [/QUOT
> Peoplenee to stay home


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I’m sure this is a joint decision that impacts the entire company. I would guess the board is involved, as well as resort heads, Chapek and Iger. This isn’t one guy makes a call. They also have to work out financials for what they do with employees and stuff like that.


I would imagine there is a "team" working on this. Lawyers,  financial advisers,  medical advisers,  Chapek, Iger, the board, government officials etc.....


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I would imagine there is a "team" working on this. Lawyers,  financial advisers,  medical advisers,  Chapek, Iger, the board etc.....


Essentially what I just said. This isn’t a one person decision.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Essentially what I just said. This isn’t a one person decision.


Would love to be a fly on that wall lol


----------



## Moliphino

stephk1981 said:


> I would certainly hope you wouldn't really change airports to avoid a MANDATORY quarantine entering our state. There is a reason it has been set, how about respect it If it were the other way around, I would.



As I said, I'm from Massachusetts. There is no restriction on my state.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

At this point you gotta wonder what the hold up is with this announcement. It’s going to happen. Just put us out of our misery already.


----------



## Thecouch

I'm wondering the wait is because instead of just doing 2 weeks at a time there going to pick a date way in the future like June or July. Then set schedules for staff to clean up and maintenance


----------



## polkadotprincess

On hold with them currently, and so far everyone I've been passed around to seems almost surprised when I mention the stay at home order for Orange and Osceola Counties.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Southwest just sent an email for TFGreen till May 14.   From Cape Cod,.  So I'll push things a bit.  I changed my reservation to 8/30.   Last day of current offer.   Although I imagine another offer should hit post crisis.


----------



## only hope

polkadotprincess said:


> On hold with them currently, and so far everyone I've been passed around to seems almost surprised when I mention the stay at home order for Orange and Osceola Counties.



If they've been working since before it was announced and didn't check the news while on a break/lunch, they wouldn't know.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

polkadotprincess said:


> On hold with them currently, and so far everyone I've been passed around to seems almost surprised when I mention the stay at home order for Orange and Osceola Counties.


i am guessing phone CMs are not in the Florida area as usual


----------



## Moliphino

Matthew Shannon said:


> Southwest just sent an email for TFGreen till May 14.   From Cape Cod,.  So I'll push things a bit.  I changed my reservation to 8/30.   Last day of current offer.   Although I imagine another offer should hit post crisis.



My dates are May 16-24, so at least I'd avoid that if I do need to change from BDL to PVD. Or there's always BOS. Of course, this is assuming WDW is even open at that point, so it could very well all be moot. I've also booked a week at Pop in August in case.


----------



## umichigan10

Moliphino said:


> My dates are May 16-24, so at least I'd avoid that if I do need to change from BDL to PVD. Or there's always BOS. Of course, this is assuming WDW is even open at that point, so it could very well all be moot. I've also booked a week at Pop in August in case.


I can feel your pain im the 16-23. I’m expecting the worst, especially since I got really good fast passes. So it definitely feels too good to be true


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Well what's your definition of couple of months? Into May absolutely i see that happening.  Past June or July? I see no chance of that.  They will be open by then.



Well couple means 2 so.....  Which yes, would extend into May.  Though I don't think into June is out of the question either. The slower Americans are to react/comply, the longer it will take to hit the peak. So, the more they drag their feet, the longer shuts downs will last.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Well couple means 2 so.....  Which yes, would extend into May.  Though I don't think into June is out of the question either. The slower Americans are to react/comply, the longer it will take to hit the peak. So, the more they drag their feet, the longer shuts downs will last.



I agree.  And like they said in the DIS UNPLUGGED video today I really think we see a phased opening with maybe certain things opening in May, then some in June, and so on...


----------



## Remy is Up

shoreward said:


> I heard info regarding CMs being released from someone with firsthand knowledge.


Funny noone else has heard that. Even those with"first hand" knowldege that I am in contact with. Reality first hand knowledge means upper management and they arent telling anyone outside the circle anything. It's a violation of their contract.


----------



## JoeT63

umichigan10 said:


> I can feel your pain im the 16-23. I’m expecting the worst, especially since I got really good fast passes. So it definitely feels too good to be true



Same dates, May 16-23.  11 of us, me/wife, 3 adult kids with spouses or sig-o's, and 3 grandkids.  Two of my kids are on active duty and will be deploying later this year.  We threaded the needle to find these dates and there's no way we can reschedule for at least another year, and with military members who ever really knows.  End of the world?  Of course not and omigosh others have far worse problems.  But, if the place opens we're going.  We.  Are.  Going.  I pity the virus that gets between my wife and her grandkids.


----------



## Tandy

Brianstl said:


> Who gets to make the call about staying shut or opening, Iger or Chapek?


I imagine Mickey sitting at a desk crunching numbers with a bottle of whiskey


----------



## TropicalDIS

Spaceguy55 said:


> Universal doesn't have 25+ resorts and 4 parks to cancel reservations and tickets..etc. It will take a little bit longer to get their plan together.



As has been said, Disney reacted first in the original announcement. How much longer can you wait? We are talking a week out here.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

I just got push notifications from both the Disneyland and Disney World My Disney Experience apps.

A notification about updated closures? NO.

Learn to Draw Mickey Mouse!


----------



## jknezek

At this point I'm assuming it will be a Friday afternoon news dump. Give the market a weekend to digest the news.


----------



## Animal

umichigan10 said:


> I can feel your pain im the 16-23. I’m expecting the worst, especially since I got really good fast passes. So it definitely feels too good to be true


This crisis will make "really good fastpasses" quite easy to come by. I wouldn't sweat losing them.


----------



## Alicefan

skyp4WDW said:


> I think it is SHAMEFUL that Disney has not yet extended their closure dates. It is a glaring reminder to all of us that they care much more about money than they do human lives!


Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks. Disney isn't going to keep on extending and bleeding profits because of stupid teenagers on spring break and the like not all coming together to do their part.  There would be no end in sight if they had to do that. The fact is, 2 weeks is not going to stomp out the virus all together, this hiatus is just supposed to keep numbers down so that our medical facilities don't get overloaded AS badly. We can't close the world forever.  If you want them to stay closed until this is gone, I'm afraid there would be no Disney left to come back to.  I personally feel that Disney is going to be the leader in showing the rest of the world when it's safe to go back to normal. When they do open the gates, everyone else will follow. Disney is kind of the pilot light here since it was so jarring that they were one of the firsts to shut down. None of us saw that coming but think about how "real" that made this when you first heard.


----------



## dwbrewster

@Alicefan when Disney announced the temporary closure of WDW and Disneyland CDC was already saying that to get through this we would need to keep groups under 10 for at least 8 weeks.

I understand that concern that they are bleeding cash right now, but if they reopen and guests gets COVID-19 and die, they'll be bleeding even more cash through lawsuits and extremely bad PR.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

I'm also a bit surprised Disney has not yet extended their closures in the US - it seems inevitable it's coming.  But since they are dealing with local governments, 3 state governments, and the federal government, all making late, quick and different decisions on things, it's not going to be easy.

In the end, does it really matter what Disney decides over the upcoming days and weeks?  With everything else going on, it would be foolish to think about any trips, especially a place like WDW or DL, at least through the next 4 weeks (probably longer).  There are way more important things to focus on right now than when the Magic Kingdom will open again.  I truly look forward to that happening, but not today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Alicefan said:


> Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks. Disney isn't going to keep on extending and bleeding profits because of stupid teenagers on spring break and the like not all coming together to do their part.  There would be no end in sight if they had to do that. The fact is, 2 weeks is not going to stomp out the virus all together, this hiatus is just supposed to keep numbers down so that our medical facilities don't get overloaded AS badly. We can't close the world forever.  If you want them to stay closed until this is gone, I'm afraid there would be no Disney left to come back to.  I personally feel that Disney is going to be the leader in showing the rest of the world when it's safe to go back to normal. When they do open the gates, everyone else will follow. Disney is kind of the pilot light here since it was so jarring that they were one of the firsts to shut down. None of us saw that coming but think about how "real" that made this when you first heard.



2 weeks just isn't enough to have the impact needed.  If we look at other countries it has been more like 2 months before the impact needed was seen and things could start opening up

I don't know what the right timeframe is to get to the best intersection of really slowing down the spread (and flattening the curve - and minimizing risk of it respreading/spiking) of the virus while not damaging the economy more than is necessary.  But I think it is more than 2 weeks but less than 18 months. 

Obviously some companies will struggle even with 2 months of closure but Disney should be able to handle it - they just got $6bn in debt to have cash on hand/repay other loans


----------



## Krandor

Alicefan said:


> Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks. Disney isn't going to keep on extending and bleeding profits because of stupid teenagers on spring break and the like not all coming together to do their part.  There would be no end in sight if they had to do that. The fact is, 2 weeks is not going to stomp out the virus all together, this hiatus is just supposed to keep numbers down so that our medical facilities don't get overloaded AS badly. We can't close the world forever.  If you want them to stay closed until this is gone, I'm afraid there would be no Disney left to come back to.  I personally feel that Disney is going to be the leader in showing the rest of the world when it's safe to go back to normal. When they do open the gates, everyone else will follow. Disney is kind of the pilot light here since it was so jarring that they were one of the firsts to shut down. None of us saw that coming but think about how "real" that made this when you first heard.



If Disney opens too soon and becomes a spreading pot for this virus they may never recover.  They will he seen as putting profits over health.


----------



## mshanson3121

Alicefan said:


> Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks.



No one has EVER said it will only be for 2 weeks (to flatten the curve). Every single expert out there has said that it will take weeks, if not months, to flatten the curve and start seeing numbers drop. CDC made it very clear that May is very likely the earliest we'll see that happen. Which in turn means, yes, most businesses are probably going to be closed until at least May, Disney included.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDW Cast Members schedules were updated overnight - and next week is blank (e.g., no assigned work hours), signally a formal extension of closure could be soon

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/cast-members-not-scheduled-to-work-april-1st-and-beyond


----------



## icc2515

Alicefan said:


> Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks. Disney isn't going to keep on extending and bleeding profits because of stupid teenagers on spring break and the like not all coming together to do their part. There would be no end in sight if they had to do that.



Disney is going to have no choice, but to keep on extending.  I have no idea where the only supposed to be for 2 weeks thing is coming from but the facts are very scary.  New Orleans is reporting a skyrocketing in cases and most importantly deaths and are attributing it to Marti Gras.  Huge amounts of people in a relatively small space.  Sounds like a theme park to me.  On March 23rd Louisiana reported 34 deaths and yesterday they reported 65 deaths.  That's almost double the deaths in 2 days.  Not good. 

Source:
http://ldh.la.gov/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/5514http://ldh.la.gov/index.cfm/newsroom/detail/5507
Marti Gras was on the 25th of Feb and 1 month later we are starting to see the surge in deaths.  Disney does not want the bad PR of being the last place a family went on vacation before losing a loved one. 

We are 6 days away from Disney World proposed opening date and we have heard nothing from the company.  It will be very telling as to when they release the dates.  I for one am betting on Friday after the markets close.


----------



## jknezek

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> WDW Cast Members schedules were updated overnight - and next week is blank (e.g., no assigned work hours), signally a formal extension of closure could be soon
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/cast-members-not-scheduled-to-work-april-1st-and-beyond


Hard to report to work when the county has a shelter in place order in effect for your non-essential industry. That's what makes this so idiotic. It has to be extended through the shelter in place. All Disney had to do was say we are following county guidelines and working on a long term plan and they would have rolled another week and spread out some cancellations. 

Yes, maybe they want to announce all at once. And yes, everyone with half a brain and reservations during the shelter in place period knows they aren't going, but you just don't leave your customers and travel agents hanging. I really wonder what the rationale is and I hope, when they finally do announce, it's not simply they wanted to do it on Friday afternoon when they tend to drop the news they want minimized. 

I would think a lot less of them for that, especially if they only announce through the end of the shelter in place and leave it rolling after.


----------



## jlwhitney

Alicefan said:


> Yeah but this flatten the curve thing was supposed to be for 2 weeks. Disney isn't going to keep on extending and bleeding profits because of stupid teenagers on spring break and the like not all coming together to do their part.  There would be no end in sight if they had to do that. The fact is, 2 weeks is not going to stomp out the virus all together, this hiatus is just supposed to keep numbers down so that our medical facilities don't get overloaded AS badly. We can't close the world forever.  If you want them to stay closed until this is gone, I'm afraid there would be no Disney left to come back to.  I personally feel that Disney is going to be the leader in showing the rest of the world when it's safe to go back to normal. When they do open the gates, everyone else will follow. Disney is kind of the pilot light here since it was so jarring that they were one of the firsts to shut down. None of us saw that coming but think about how "real" that made this when you first heard.



I think we will get 2 more weeks after this whole 15 day thing, maybe 3 and then alot of things will probably start reopening. Maybe not theme parks, concerts and things that pack a ton of people in till the end of the 8 week CDC 50 or less.


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> I think we will get 2 more weeks after this whole 15 day thing, maybe 3 and then alot of things will probably start reopening. Maybe not theme parks, concerts and things that pack a ton of people in till the end of the 8 week CDC 50 or less.



Any non-essential business like a restaurant or bar that opens while cases are still increasing I will never go back to again and yes that would include disney.   I'm expecting disney to match universal and say April 19th but I really hope they would just shut it down for all of April.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Krandor said:


> Any non-essential business like a restaurant or bar that opens while cases are still increasing I will never go back to again and yes that would include disney.   I'm expecting disney to match universal and say April 19th but I really hope they would just shut it down for all of April.



I suspect they are waiting on announcing so that the April 30 extension makes sense to even more people.  Still, I'll be JOYFUL if they can safely open by Memorial Day.


----------



## mattpeto

Here's my prediction: Disney will reopen for Memorial Day and will be reopened for good.

Bill Gates said China's timeline was 8 weeks.  He also said that we should start seeing progress in about 20 days.   I think that might be a tad premature, but here in NJ that progress should start the 1st or 2nd week of April.

What he didn't say in the article is the curve remains flat!  I know China is still slow to get back to normal, but this is a very positive sign.


----------



## Krandor

mattpeto said:


> Here's my prediction: Disney will reopen for Memorial Day and will be reopened for good.
> 
> Bill Gates said China's timeline was 8 weeks.  He also said that we should start seeing progress in about 20 days.   I think that might be a tad premature, but here in NJ that progress should start the 1st or 2nd week of April.
> 
> What he didn't say in the article is the curve remains flat!  I know China is still slow to get back to normal, but this is a very positive sign.



NY is starting to see improvement.  While numbers are still going up, the rate they are increasing is going down which is a good thing.  A long way to go but progress is progress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jknezek said:


> Hard to report to work when the county has a shelter in place order in effect for your non-essential industry. That's what makes this so idiotic. It has to be extended through the shelter in place. All Disney had to do was say we are following county guidelines and working on a long term plan and they would have rolled another week and spread out some cancellations.
> 
> Yes, maybe they want to announce all at once. And yes, everyone with half a brain and reservations during the shelter in place period knows they aren't going, but you just don't leave your customers and travel agents hanging. I really wonder what the rationale is and I hope, when they finally do announce, it's not simply they wanted to do it on Friday afternoon when they tend to drop the news they want minimized.
> 
> I would think a lot less of them for that, especially if they only announce through the end of the shelter in place and leave it rolling after.



Only thing I can think is that Disney doesn't want to do it bit by bit and rather is working through a much more concrete plan.  But I agree with you, at least for now say we are extending the current clossure to the April 19th date (or whatever the shelter in place order was for) and that they are continuing to monitor and will do what is necessary to ensure the safety of their guests.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only thing I can think is that Disney doesn't want to do it bit by bit and rather is working through a much more concrete plan.  But I agree with you, at least for now say we are extending the current clossure to the April 19th date (or whatever the shelter in place order was for) and that they are continuing to monitor and will do what is necessary to ensure the safety of their guests.


If this is true, then they are idiots. This COVID-19 experience has been so dynamic, nobody really KNOWS exactly what to expect. Their "concrete plan" would essentially be dead on arrival. They are not epidemiology experts; they are an entertainment corporation. If their plan, when finally announced, is to be conservative and close through some date in May (perhaps coincidental with the CDC recommendation), then fine. Or if they go less conservative to coincide with the Orange County 9 April restrictions, then fine. Waiting until this close to their current closure date seems just plain stupid and inconsiderate to me. And I don't have any pending reservations or plans, so no real skin in the game.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only thing I can think is that Disney doesn't want to do it bit by bit and rather is working through a much more concrete plan.  But I agree with you, at least for now say we are extending the current clossure to the April 19th date (or whatever the shelter in place order was for) and that they are continuing to monitor and will do what is necessary to ensure the safety of their guests.



As much work as it will take to reopen I think phased almost has to happen.  I think you'll see Springs open first since it requires no ticket so even if only half the stores are open people will likely still come and nobody can complain "not worth the money I paid".  Resorts and especially resort hotels likely next and then finally parks.


----------



## DavidHobart

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only thing I can think is that Disney doesn't want to do it bit by bit and rather is working through a much more concrete plan.



The other possibility is that they are waiting to see what is in the stimulus bill after it goes through the House and what implications it might have for them.  

E.g. the Senate bill* makes hotels with less than 500 employees eligible for loans which convert to grants if they are used for payroll, and explicitly notes that this is hotel-specific, not company specific, so that e.g. for an owner with 50 hotels each with less than 500 employees, all these hotels are eligible. However, there will be limitations on layoffs tied to accepting this money.

If they are waiting for the final bill, then the issue is do they announce before it's out a close through April 19th and continue to keep paying all through then, and then change the closure date (and pay policy, perhaps) after they have digested the bill. 

*I have not read it--I am going by WSJ reporting


----------



## Spridell

dwbrewster said:


> @Alicefan when Disney announced the temporary closure of WDW and Disneyland CDC was already saying that to get through this we would need to keep groups under 10 for at least 8 weeks.
> 
> I understand that concern that they are bleeding cash right now, but if they reopen and guests gets COVID-19 and die, they'll be bleeding even more cash through lawsuits and extremely bad PR.


Bad PR 100%, Lawsuits probably not.  No one is forcing a person to go to Disney.  Come at your own risk.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> Bad PR 100%, Lawsuits probably not.  No one is forcing a person to go to Disney.  Come at your own risk.


exactly.  If you don't feel comfortable going don't go.  No one is forcing you to!  Same with restaurants and whatever else.


----------



## Miffy

chicagoshannon said:


> exactly.  If you don't feel comfortable going don't go.  No one is forcing you to!  Same with restaurants and whatever else.


Yes, but it's not just about this. It's about the health of every single person--CMs and guests--who'll be at Disney. Given what's been happening, I'd venture to say that if Disney were to open right now, there'd be plenty of people there. Maybe you'd think this was fine and it's up to them, but perhaps Disney would like to protect their CMs and guests from unnecessary exposure since there's no way there could be social distancing at a Disney park. Impossible.


----------



## Alicefan

Krandor said:


> If Disney opens too soon and becomes a spreading pot for this virus they may never recover.  They will he seen as putting profits over health.


Would that surprise anyone coming from Disney though? lol  I just wonder how much they'll try to jack up the prices after this to make us all pay for this huge loss?


----------



## Alicefan

mshanson3121 said:


> No one has EVER said it will only be for 2 weeks (to flatten the curve). Every single expert out there has said that it will take weeks, if not months, to flatten the curve and start seeing numbers drop. CDC made it very clear that May is very likely the earliest we'll see that happen. Which in turn means, yes, most businesses are probably going to be closed until at least May, Disney included.


Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.


----------



## meremac

Alicefan said:


> Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.


 But not everyone did stay in. Lots of people didn't. It's going to take much much longer now.


----------



## Tandy

Alicefan said:


> Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.


Two weeks would make a difference.
Problem was no one took it serious and two weeks never started anywhere but Disney.
Two weeks started today here in NC. By force


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Six Flags seems to be confirming being closed until Mid May.  Joining Cedar Fair with that timing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> If this is true, then they are idiots. This COVID-19 experience has been so dynamic, nobody really KNOWS exactly what to expect. Their "concrete plan" would essentially be dead on arrival. They are not epidemiology experts; they are an entertainment corporation. If their plan, when finally announced, is to be conservative and close through some date in May (perhaps coincidental with the CDC recommendation), then fine. Or if they go less conservative to coincide with the Orange County 9 April restrictions, then fine. Waiting until this close to their current closure date seems just plain stupid and inconsiderate to me. And I don't have any pending reservations or plans, so no real skin in the game.



"Concrete" is probably the wrong word but just something more substansive vs taking it week by week and keeping people constantly wondering when news about their vacation will come.


----------



## mshanson3121

[


Alicefan said:


> Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.



No _experts_ ever said two weeks. It's been clear from the beginning this was going to be a long effort. What people chatted about on social media, very different unfortunately, I agree.  And many things in different countries originally shut down for two weeks. But even they knew it would be longer than that. The two week was just to buy them some time to get plans in place, do damage control, and to try and initially keep people calm.


----------



## Tandy

mshanson3121 said:


> [
> 
> 
> No _experts_ ever said two weeks. It's been clear from the beginning this was going to be a long effort. What people chatted about on social media, likely different unfortunately.  And many things in different countries originally shut down for two weeks. But even they knew it would be longer than that. The two week was just to buy them some time to get plans in place, do damage control, and to try and initially keep people calm.


Two weeks is the quarantine  period. They didnt want people wondering around without symptoms but spreading.


----------



## Krandor

Alicefan said:


> Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.



I remember this board when the initial closure announcement came out.  Nobody thought it was only going to be 2 weeks.  That is why there was a lot of concern by people doing SWRR in mid-april because most people assumed the parks would still be down then.


----------



## mshanson3121

Tandy said:


> Two weeks is the quarantine  period. They didnt want people wondering around without symptoms but spreading.



I'm aware of this. But never was it said by any expert that this was only going to be a two week effort.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Concrete" is probably the wrong word but just something more substansive vs taking it week by week and keeping people constantly wondering when news about their vacation will come.



And that is where disney/universal are different from six flags/ceder fair.   While some people do travel to those the majority of the people at those places are locals who drive over and not trips planed in advance.  A lot of time I won't decide till the night before or even the day of that I plan to go to six flags.  Disney though people plan these trips sometimes a year out and not knowing 6 days before a trip if it is happening or not is not a good thing.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Six Flags seems to be confirming being closed until Mid May.  Joining Cedar Fair with that timing.
> View attachment 483467


Not as hard for those parks to be closed until mid-May as a lot of their parks are only open on the weekends during the spring anyway, but if OTHER parks are making this call (and as more things (like schools, festivals, etc.) are pretty much already "cancelling April" .. doesn't look good for Disney opening until May.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> And that is where disney/universal are different from six flags/ceder fair.   While some people do travel to those the majority of the people at those places are locals who drive over and not trips planed in advance.  A lot of time I won't decide till the night before or even the day of that I plan to go to six flags.  Disney though people plan these trips sometimes a year out and* not knowing 6 days before a trip if it is happening or not is not a good thing*.



I definitely agree that the notice at the point is too tight - I really thought they would have announced something yesterday which was the 1 week mark

Just trying to think of why they haven't yet, not necessarily agreeing with it


----------



## HuskieJohn

Alicefan said:


> Really? All I kept hearing in the beginning was that if we all stayed in for just two weeks we could make a difference. That's why all theme parks closed "for the rest of the month".  No one at that time was saying anything at all about indefinitely.


Make a difference, yes.  Be enough to go back to normal, not even close


They said 2 weeks because if they would have told us we need to stay inside for 8 weeks then the people would have really panicked, the market would have crashed even harder and this would have snowballed to much worse than it is now.

Now after we start seeing the videos from the NYC and other hard hit hospitals in the US and with the death toll quickly rising then mob will be ok with another week...then another two...then another two...then one more just to be safe

Even after that 8 weeks we will all still need to be careful and will need to have national social distancing (at some level) and extensive disinfecting, all until there is a vaccine/cure.


----------



## Brianstl

DavidHobart said:


> The other possibility is that they are waiting to see what is in the stimulus bill after it goes through the House and what implications it might have for them.
> 
> E.g. the Senate bill* makes hotels with less than 500 employees eligible for loans which convert to grants if they are used for payroll, and explicitly notes that this is hotel-specific, not company specific, so that e.g. for an owner with 50 hotels each with less than 500 employees, all these hotels are eligible. However, there will be limitations on layoffs tied to accepting this money.
> 
> If they are waiting for the final bill, then the issue is do they announce before it's out a close through April 19th and continue to keep paying all through then, and then change the closure date (and pay policy, perhaps) after they have digested the bill.
> 
> *I have not read it--I am going by WSJ reporting


I think this is what the final bill will be.  There isn’t time for the house to make changes and then go to conference to work on a bill that both can agree on.  That would add another week at least.


----------



## Miffy

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just trying to think of why they haven't yet, not necessarily agreeing with it


The cynic in me (under the helmet) says that they're holding on to deposits for as long as possible. The interest on their float must be immense--and they need the cash.
The more reasonable side of me thinks that there's so much at stake here that they're being ultra careful and it's taking them a while. They want to do the right thing in the right way.
The realist side of me says that there are massive disagreements and arguments within the Disney corporation and it's taking them a long time to come to an agreement.


----------



## JaxDad

Brianstl said:


> I think this is what the final bill will be.  There isn’t time for the house to make changes and then go to conference to work on a bill that both can agree on.  That would add another week at least.


Plus, it would look pretty bad on the House when the bill was actually passed unanimously in the Senate.


----------



## kymom99

Miffy said:


> Yes, but it's not just about this. It's about the health of every single person--CMs and guests--who'll be at Disney. Given what's been happening, I'd venture to say that if Disney were to open right now, there'd be plenty of people there. Maybe you'd think this was fine and it's up to them, but perhaps Disney would like to protect their CMs and guests from unnecessary exposure since there's no way there could be social distancing at a Disney park. Impossible.


They might also want to support the government officials and the efforts they are making to slow this whole mess down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Miffy said:


> The cynic in me (under the helmet) says that they're holding on to deposits for as long as possible. The interest on their float must be immense--and they need the cash.
> The more reasonable side of me thinks that there's so much at stake here that they're being ultra careful and it's taking them a while. They want to do the right thing in the right way.
> The realist side of me says that there are massive disagreements and arguments within the Disney corporation and it's taking them a long time to come to an agreement.



I agree with all this - I think I am trying to make my think your middle, reasonable take is the dominant reasoning


----------



## skyp4WDW

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just trying to think of why they haven't yet, not necessarily agreeing with it


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!


----------



## Jchoma

I’m definitely frustrated as we are scheduled to leave a week from today. Clearly we wouldn’t go even if we could, but I’ve been hoping Disney would announce a closure so I don’t have to spend time on the phone cancelling. I’m worried if I cancel online, I won’t get my deposit back. I get that it’s a huge decision but I wish they would at least announce through mid-April, today. I think I’ll call today at this point. 

We have a backup trip scheduled mid-June, but I’m not feeling optimistic it can (or should) happen. I am worried FL is barreling toward being the next big hot spot, based on the delayed response of the governor, the large elderly population and the state drawing so much tourism even until last week. 

I’m in NC and my county (Wake) is announcing a shelter in place order today. School is out through May 15. My family has been home for weeks now but so many in my community and around the country aren’t taking social distancing seriously, and I’m fearful that will really prolong closings everywhere, not just WDW. 

Praying you all stay safe and we’re all enjoying the Disney Magic again before much longer.


----------



## Walt4ever

While everyone waits to see what Disney does, or doesn't, do, I can still make a reservation for the night of 4/1, and the Epcot Garden Rocks concert schedule reflects being closed currently, and that I can watch *Steve Augeri – Former Lead Vocalist of Journey* on 4/1 and 4/2.  As for the county stay at home order, if you read it, the only businesses that really have to close are retail that only sell "non essential", and places with amusement rides.  Large church services, as an example, are okie dokie.    Which pretty much means the order is for show and to get federal funds.  Once all these municipalities and states get their funding, the cynic in me says that there will be a miraculous improvement and things can start reopening.

Specific to Disney, I can't find the article, but I originally read that the order applied to businesses within Orlando city limits and unincorporated areas of Orange County.  Reedy Creek is its own municipality.  The order may not apply.  And the last I read from the Governor, he wasn't going to make a statewide call, but would leave it to the different areas to decide for themselves what was best.  Just something to consider.


----------



## EllieBride

I think it's pretty clear that they are hanging on to people's money for as long as they possibly can.  This is apparent by the fact that they haven't cancelled cruises that are obviously NOT going to set sail (Alaska and Hawaii, and most likely Europe, too).  Canada has closed the port until July 1 and Hawaii has issued quarantines, yet DCL refuses to issue a formal cancellation.  Seeing the same thing with the parks/resorts really makes me shake my head 

This is not about having enough staff to manage the volume of calls.  My TA got right through to cancel my Northern European cruise last week.


----------



## jpakstis

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree with all this - I think I am trying to make my think your middle, reasonable take is the dominant reasoning



My guess is that they are also trying to give their call centers, customer reps, etc. some order and time to process all the cancellations and rescheduling.  Right now it seems that all travel-based service companies (in my experience with a trip that was until recently scheduled for April, Disney, airlines, Undercover Tourist, David's rentals, etc.) are practically pleading with people to wait until they have less than 7 days remaining until their flights/trip/tickets, etc. were scheduled to begin.  I couldn't imagine the crush of calls if they announced they were closed of all of April on top of processing March cancellations.  

I cannot imagine that they will be open for at least first 3-4 weeks of April, but we are trying to be patient before officially cancelling.  I think they are also keeping things close to the vest (i.e. accepting reservations, booking FP+, etc.) because if they stopped, it would set off a wave of cancellations.


----------



## xuxa777

While agreeing money is a somewhat of a driver, they are also probably holding off to make sure they get staffing and procedures in place and correct for the next wave of cancellations. 

They have had to move most workers if not all customer service employees to a WFH scenario since the last announcement of closing.  I can only imagine the nightmare scenario that is in setting up and giving the people working at home access to the reservation system etc. while the rest of the family is streaming netflix and playing online games.


----------



## J-BOY

EllieBride said:


> I think it's pretty clear that they are hanging on to people's money for as long as they possibly can.  This is apparent by the fact that they haven't cancelled cruises that are obviously NOT going to set sail (Alaska and Hawaii, and most likely Europe, too).  Canada has closed the port until July 1 and Hawaii has issued quarantines, yet DCL refuses to issue a formal cancellation.  Seeing the same thing with the parks/resorts really makes me shake my head
> 
> This is not about having enough staff to manage the volume of calls.  My TA got right through to cancel my Northern European cruise last week.


I just don't see how you or anyone can make that assumption, or any assumption, for that matter. How would it help them to hold on to people's money? They'll have to give it back either way, and it's not like they're holding on to late cancellation fees, so they're not profiting off of it. It doesn't necessarily have to be about call volume, either. Disney is one of the biggest employers in the country - they have _a lot_ to figure out right now - and it's not just the parks that they need to handle.


----------



## jknezek

J-BOY said:


> I just don't see how you or anyone can make that assumption, or any assumption, for that matter. How would it help them to hold on to people's money? They'll have to give it back either way, and it's not like they're holding on to late cancellation fees, so they're not profiting off of it. It doesn't necessarily have to be about call volume, either. Disney is one of the biggest employers in the country - they have _a lot_ to figure out right now - and it's not just the parks that they need to handle.


Ah... this is rudimentary finance. They have cash, they earn interest on cash. When they return that cash to people, they don't earn interest on it. So yes, the float, which is the amount of deposits they are holding, is very large. They are earning money on that float every day they hold it. Is it large in the grand scheme of what TWDC usually makes? No. But it is some income right now when they are getting very little comparatively.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

ABD cancels most trips through May


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243192857625866240


----------



## Tandy

jknezek said:


> Ah... this is rudimentary finance. They have cash, they earn interest on cash. When they return that cash to people, they don't earn interest on it. So yes, the float, which is the amount of deposits they are holding, is very large. They are earning money on that float every day they hold it. Is it large in the grand scheme of what TWDC usually makes? No. But it is some income right now when they are getting very little comparatively.


Just like when you "leave" money in your Paypal balance..


----------



## meremac

I agree that Disney has a lot to figure out right now. But the radio silence is increasingly frustrating and somewhat insulting. It is putting tremendous stress on partners, secondary suppliers, and TA's. Even a little e-mail that said "Hey, we know you're waiting for answers and we're working on it" would be much appreciated. ALL of our other suppliers have done at least that.


----------



## xuxa777

WDW and Disneyland won't be open till late may at the earliest IMHO most likely mid to late June. Non essential workers and some small businesses will probably begin opening mid to late April with heavy controls, temperature checks etc. Hot spots will take longer. if things stay stable then larger gatherings might open mid may <500 people malls, shoppping theaters etc, Disney Springs.  Concerts and Sports probably wont open up until late July at the earliest.

I imagine Disney already knows of cases or critically ill people that were at Disney, more cases will pop up. That is going to provide more bad PR for the parks.  It was 17 days or so for the first death to come out. The parks were still open until the 3/16. Hopefully not, but statistically and sadly we are going to hear of more deaths next week or two from recent guests of the parks.

Shanghai Disney has been closed for 8 weeks so far and only its shopping areas and resorts have opened (aware it isn't owned by Disney, but it is operated by them). While those areas are open it is not a pleasant expereince, guest have to wear masks at all times at the resort except when eating. They also have a an app that you are registered with to show you have tested negative and can be contacted if you come into contact with a person that tested positive. Also temperature checks at all entrances. If you ahve a fever you are not allowed in and have to get immediately tested on the spot.


----------



## mshanson3121

EllieBride said:


> I think it's pretty clear that they are hanging on to people's money for as long as they possibly can.  This is apparent by the fact that they haven't cancelled cruises that are obviously NOT going to set sail (Alaska and Hawaii, and most likely Europe, too).  Canada has closed the port until July 1 and Hawaii has issued quarantines, yet DCL refuses to issue a formal cancellation.  Seeing the same thing with the parks/resorts really makes me shake my head
> 
> This is not about having enough staff to manage the volume of calls.  My TA got right through to cancel my Northern European cruise last week.



Which is a really bad look for them if this is what's going on. And only makes it worse that they're dragging it out this long.

But I agree with others, that this is also a multi-faceted issue.


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Which is a really bad look for them if this is what's going on. And only makes it worse that they're dragging it out this long.


What I was trying to say above is that no one knows that this is what's going on, and no one will. You can certainly make assumptions, but pinning them as money-hungry only is reductive towards the immense pressure of such a complicated issue and decision. They've got to worry about their front-line employees (if/how long they're paying them), what they're doing about every current and new project, what they're going to do about Imagineering, communicating with public health officials, and making very calculated PR decisions.

Edit: I just caught your own edit! I agree with you. There's a lot going on here. I wouldn't be surprised if they're trying to hold onto reservations for now (given jknezek's information above - thank you), but there's got to be so much more to this decision.


----------



## Iowamomof4

They can't be earning very much interest at all on their cash right now, can they?


----------



## jknezek

Iowamomof4 said:


> They can't be earning very much interest at all on their cash right now, can they?


It depends on how it is managed. As someone who works in finance I can say corporations don't tend to put money in banks. Even short term money is invested and, depending on how shrewdly it was managed through the last couple days, there were a lot of opportunities. A regular savings account won't earn you anything, but that's not where the money is, I promise you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Iowamomof4 said:


> They can't be earning very much interest at all on their cash right now, can they?



no, although the current market conditions add value to liquidity so cash on hand is worth more than just the interest rate

Still, while I am sure they are happy to get whatever financial benefit they can, I struggle to think that would be the driving factor behind delaying any decision - especially since they already have announced you can cancel any vacation scheduled between now and June 30th with no negative impact


----------



## yulilin3

From CM friends close to the unions
The union is at the table with disney. My guess is that they were waiting for the stimulus package with the payroll tax portion. That's what Disney had asked for, a relief of payroll taxes. Not sure if a deferment of tax is enough to push them to pay the cast


----------



## PamNC

Jchoma said:


> I’m definitely frustrated as we are scheduled to leave a week from today. Clearly we wouldn’t go even if we could, but I’ve been hoping Disney would announce a closure so I don’t have to spend time on the phone cancelling. I’m worried if I cancel online, I won’t get my deposit back. I get that it’s a huge decision but I wish they would at least announce through mid-April, today. I think I’ll call today at this point.
> 
> We have a backup trip scheduled mid-June, but I’m not feeling optimistic it can (or should) happen. I am worried FL is barreling toward being the next big hot spot, based on the delayed response of the governor, the large elderly population and the state drawing so much tourism even until last week.
> 
> I’m in NC and my county (Wake) is announcing a shelter in place order today. School is out through May 15. My family has been home for weeks now but so many in my community and around the country aren’t taking social distancing seriously, and I’m fearful that will really prolong closings everywhere, not just WDW.
> 
> Praying you all stay safe and we’re all enjoying the Disney Magic again before much longer.


Hi there fellow North Carolinian. I'm in Davie County - just west of Forsyth County. Forsyth has the same order but my county doesn't yet. We're a small rural county and only 1 case but I'm very close to Forsyth.  I hope you stay safe and don't worry - you'll get to go back ... I have a feeling June will be the month it opens up.


----------



## xuxa777

I agree it is a cynical view to think "they are holding onto our money" reasoning.  Yes Disney is in business to make money and their prices are crazy on some things, but at this time any delay is purely operational in nature. The short term losses of cancellations of trips in April/May is just a drop in the bucket compared to the long term hit Disney is going to take, with fear of traveling, global recession, is going to hurt the bottom line much more.


----------



## skippytx

yulilin3 said:


> From CM friends close to the unions
> The union is at the table with disney. My guess is that they were waiting for the stimulus package with the payroll tax portion. That's what Disney had asked for, a relief of payroll taxes. Not sure if a deferment of tax is enough to push them to pay the cast



I think this is one of the big things delaying the announcement, if they keep paying CM's or not.    The other is the stock price.  Shares are way up the last week from a record low, I'm going to wager they announce things Friday after the markets close.  If this is a big part of it, it's a disservice to folks with reservations and planned trips.  They've had to have known for a while now, and they're sandbagging the announcement isn't doing anyone any favors.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mattpeto said:


> Here's my prediction: Disney will reopen for Memorial Day and will be reopened for good.
> 
> Bill Gates said China's timeline was 8 weeks.  He also said that we should start seeing progress in about 20 days.   I think that might be a tad premature, but here in NJ that progress should start the 1st or 2nd week of April.
> 
> What he didn't say in the article is the curve remains flat!  I know China is still slow to get back to normal, but this is a very positive sign.



Not sure that this is a realistic comparison by Mr Gates.  It’s apples and oranges.

The difference in the spread of the virus in China as opposed to the spread in the US - is the quick and complete handling of the crisis in China once it was realized what was happening.  It was a full and complete shut down, not piece meal. Everything at the epicenter of Wuhan province was completely & immediately closed from businesses and schools to public transit and Lunar New Years social gatherings. The full closure of the country came very quickly after that. The World Health Organization had the highest praise for how things were done - holding them up as a model to be emulated. 

A lack of national leadership combined with a State by State handling of this crisis in often times slow and incomplete responses and a scary lack of resources could mean a very different outcome in terms of timeline and length.   There are still those who hold the power who believe that this is a gross over reaction.. just last night one State Governor overturned the counties in his state who had enacted their own shelter in place or social distancing requirements.  Not helpful and from what we know works - it’s ill  advised. 

Strong clear limits hopefully in the short term is what will get things returning to normal quicker..  what the new normal is remains to be seen. 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
The US has now passed the cases in Spain, is less then 500 cases from those in Italy.. and at this rate will surpass China in the next few days.  

A frightening reality check


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t think the stock price is a worry on the announcement.  The market doesn’t think the Disney parks are opening soon.


----------



## xuxa777

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think the stock price is a worry on the announcement.  The market doesn’t think the Disney parks are opening soon.



Totally agree, Disney stock is moving on much much larger issues and news and is not going to move on delay in an annoucement or payroll taxes.  The market has already priced in a delay of a closure of at least 3-4 months and loses in the 10s of billions.

Bet they are glad they got Disney+ running before all this


----------



## mshanson3121

If the Sentinel is already reporting, then Disney better hurry up. No excuse anymore. 

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200326-zth6hapgp5cg5aywamfhaki7rq-story.html


----------



## mattpeto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not sure that this is a realistic comparison by Mr Gates.  It’s apples and oranges.
> 
> The difference in the spread of the virus in China as opposed to the spread in the US - is the quick and complete handling of the crisis in China once it was realized what was happening.  It was a full and complete shut down, not piece meal. Everything at the epicenter of Wuhan province was completely & immediately closed from businesses and schools to public transit and Lunar New Years social gatherings. The full closure of the country came very quickly after that. The World Health Organization had the highest praise for how things were done - holding them up as a model to be emulated.
> 
> A lack of national leadership combined with a State by State handling of this crisis in often times slow and incomplete responses and a scary lack of resources could mean a very different outcome in terms of timeline and length.   There are still those who hold the power who believe that this is a gross over reaction.. just last night one State Governor overturned the counties in his state who had enacted their own shelter in place or social distancing requirements.  Not helpful and from what we know works - it’s ill  advised.
> 
> Strong clear limits hopefully in the short term is what will get things returning to normal quicker..  what the new normal is remains to be seen.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> The US has now passed the cases in Spain, is less then 500 cases from those in Italy.. and at this rate will surpass China in the next few days.
> 
> A frightening reality check



If our lockdown is behind what China did, things still should to stabilize at some point in April.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I’m surprised they haven’t announced anything yet, but I’m also guessing this is pretty complicated internally. There could
be a messaging dispute - disagreements on setting another unrealistic date, etc. They wouldn’t necessarily want to say closed until further notice either. And they don’t want to overshoot and stay closed later than they need to be.

My very personal opinion without anything to back it up is that there is an internal disagreement here on how to proceed.


----------



## xuxa777

I am not suprised, they still have another week. Also there isn't an internal struggle, Disney knows they won't be open until late may at the earliest.  Any delay is just to handle the customer service issues. Once they postpone officially, call volume will skyrocket and make many many more customers angry they can't get anyone on the phone.  Just look back at all the panic threads where people did just that the last time,this time will be worse. 

Their staff is working from home and it going to be much more of an issue. Let them get their systems in place, they have another week to do that.  I imagine just figuring out how to route the phone calls to their staff's home/cell phones are just one of many nightmares.

It would be a customer service nightmare to announce to soon. No one is being hurt by the delay, everyone is getting their money back etc etc.


----------



## jarestel

Anyone who knows isn't saying and those who are saying don't know. So at the risk of stating the obvious, each speculative post comes with an implicit IMO. So IMO, Disney isn't up to anything nefarious by not announcing their post April 1 plans, they just haven't announced them yet. But at least it gives us something to do in the meanwhile!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Their isn't an internal struggle, Disney knows they won't be open until late may at the earliest.



I agree, they know they are not opening for a long time. I do think there could be disagreements on what they’re going to say next and when they’re going to do it based on a number of factors since this is unprecedented. And of course, just my opinion


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> It would be a customer service nightmare to announce to soon. No one is being hurt by the delay, *everyone is getting their money back etc etc.*



Actually many people who booked outside of Disney can't get their money back until Disney cancels.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mattpeto said:


> If our lockdown is behind what China did, things still should to stabilize at some point in April.



The problem is that there is no constant national lockdown. People are still moving freely and there are no mandatory 14 day isolation periods for those traveling from deeply infected areas to other parts of the country.  Except in the case of those traveling from the NY state airports to Florida- where they must self isolate for 14 days. (and there are those already figuring out how to circumvent that requirement by driving to another state & flying out from there.)
In China there was no movement around the country at all.  

Without lockdowns of all persons, with the few exceptions of essential service providers..  the virus will be a challenge to contain enough to “flatten the curve”    The other challenge is that without complete self isolation, those who are asymptomatic and very, very contagious- are out there at large unknowingly infecting those they come in contact with.

Disney has not announced a plan to re open because the virus is still on the uptick.  Once cases and deaths stop climbing, flatten out and begin a daily decline in numbers.. an educated decision made with the safety of their guests  first & foremost in mind will be made and announced.

Given what the current data shows.. mid April is likely too optimistic.  Mid June could happen - depending on how this all plays out over the next month to six weeks.

I get the desire to get things going.. we canceled our May 30th to June 6th trip too.  It was heartbreaking.  But as most things in life - wishing doesn’t make it so


----------



## hertamaniac

xuxa777 said:


> The market has already priced in a delay of a closure of at least 3-4 months and loses in the 10s of billions.



I don't see it that way at all.  Once the realization of lost revenue comes to fruition on the quartlery P&L statements, that's when the stock price will reflect it's value.


----------



## fsjking

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not sure that this is a realistic comparison by Mr Gates.  It’s apples and oranges.
> 
> The difference in the spread of the virus in China as opposed to the spread in the US - is the quick and complete handling of the crisis in China once it was realized what was happening.  It was a full and complete shut down, not piece meal. Everything at the epicenter of Wuhan province was completely & immediately closed from businesses and schools to public transit and Lunar New Years social gatherings. The full closure of the country came very quickly after that. The World Health Organization had the highest praise for how things were done - holding them up as a model to be emulated.
> 
> A lack of national leadership combined with a State by State handling of this crisis in often times slow and incomplete responses and a scary lack of resources could mean a very different outcome in terms of timeline and length.   There are still those who hold the power who believe that this is a gross over reaction.. just last night one State Governor overturned the counties in his state who had enacted their own shelter in place or social distancing requirements.  Not helpful and from what we know works - it’s ill  advised.
> 
> Strong clear limits hopefully in the short term is what will get things returning to normal quicker..  what the new normal is remains to be seen.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> The US has now passed the cases in Spain, is less then 500 cases from those in Italy.. *and at this rate will surpass China in the next few days*.
> 
> A frightening reality check



The official Chinese numbers maybe, but those aren't the real numbers. Too much info came out before they locked everyone down. DO some digging. The numbers are a lot scarier than what they appear on the surface.


----------



## Sakiki

xuxa777 said:


> I agree it is a cynical view to think "they are holding onto our money" reasoning.  Yes Disney is in business to make money and their prices are crazy on some things, but at this time any delay is purely operational in nature. The short term losses of cancellations of trips in April/May is just a drop in the bucket compared to the long term hit Disney is going to take, with fear of traveling, global recession, is going to hurt the bottom line much more.


You’re not wrong. Our next planned trip to WDW is for December 2021; hopefully we shall see that happen. So much will depend though on the state of the global economy and as we’re in the UK particularly on the state of the airline industry...


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Actually many people who booked outside of Disney can't get their money back until Disney cancels.



Correct, but the point is Disney is going to cancel and they will get their money back


----------



## xuxa777

hertamaniac said:


> I don't see it that way at all.  Once the realization of lost revenue comes to fruition on the quartlery P&L statements, that's when the stock price will reflect it's value.



 Any investor that hasn't already realized the P&L is shot for the next year isn't paying attention


----------



## hertamaniac

xuxa777 said:


> Any investor that hasn't already realized the P&L is shot for the next year isn't paying attention



Depends on the industry/sector.


----------



## xuxa777




----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Actually many people who booked outside of Disney can't get their money back until Disney cancels.


That's not Disney's responsibility, though. Sounds like it's the fault of whatever company/individual is responsible for the booking.


----------



## Animal

OnceUponATime15 said:


> ...
> 
> A lack of national leadership combined with a State by State handling of this crisis in often times slow and incomplete responses and a scary lack of resources could mean a very different outcome in terms of timeline and length.
> ...


I laughed at your "State by State" comment. In Texas, we leave it up to each *county* to decide what to do. Then if a city doesn't think its county is doing enough, it imposes more stringent regulations.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Animal said:


> I laughed at your "State by State" comment. In Texas, we leave it up to each *county* to decide what to do. Then if a city doesn't think its county is doing enough, it imposes more stringent regulations.



That’s reassuring


----------



## jaimewvu

I've been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks now. I'm a HS marching band director and I had a group of 106 set to arrive at Pop Century on April 15. Our travel agency had us booked through Disney Youth Groups and we've been going back and forth for weeks! Because we are a group we couldn't cancel, just reschedule. And we were responsible for all 32 rooms. So basically we all went, or people lost their money. What a nightmare. Well Disney finally let us cancel for a full refund yesterday, but it's going to be weeks/months before we get the money back. I'm really disappointed that Disney hasn't announced a closure yet. This isn't the way Disney usually operates.


----------



## FCDub

jaimewvu said:


> This isn't the way Disney usually operates.



The country hasn't experienced this sort of pandemic in like 100 years. Everyone is trying to figure it out day by day.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Animal said:


> I laughed at your "State by State" comment. In Texas, we leave it up to each *county* to decide what to do. Then if a city doesn't think its county is doing enough, it imposes more stringent regulations.



This is how many states are handling, which makes the state level leadership look foolish when county and city leaders are taking stronger measures.


----------



## Jchoma

PamNC said:


> Hi there fellow North Carolinian. I'm in Davie County - just west of Forsyth County. Forsyth has the same order but my county doesn't yet. We're a small rural county and only 1 case but I'm very close to Forsyth.  I hope you stay safe and don't worry - you'll get to go back ... I have a feeling June will be the month it opens up.


Hi there! Thanks for the encouragement and hope you stay safe and healthy, too! My fingers are crossed Davie Co doesn’t see more cases.


----------



## Disneytam

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The problem is that there is no constant national lockdown. People are still moving freely and there are no mandatory 14 day isolation periods for those traveling from deeply infected areas to other parts of the country.  Except in the case of those traveling from the NY state airports to Florida- where they must self isolate for 14 days. (and there are those already figuring out how to circumvent that requirement by driving to another state & flying out from there.)
> In China there was no movement around the country at all.
> 
> Without lockdowns of all persons, with the few exceptions of essential service providers..  the virus will be a challenge to contain enough to “flatten the curve”    The other challenge is that without complete self isolation, those who are asymptomatic and very, very contagious- are out there at large unknowingly infecting those they come in contact with.
> 
> Disney has not announced a plan to re open because the virus is still on the uptick.  Once cases and deaths stop climbing, flatten out and begin a daily decline in numbers.. an educated decision made with the safety of their guests  first & foremost in mind will be made and announced.
> 
> Given what the current data shows.. mid April is likely too optimistic.  Mid June could happen - depending on how this all plays out over the next month to six weeks.
> 
> I get the desire to get things going.. we canceled our May 30th to June 6th trip too.  It was heartbreaking.  But as most things in life - wishing doesn’t make it so


I think it will be pretty difficult to circumvent the new Florida requirement for guests that live in NY. We live in NY and a friend of ours who lives in NY as well had a spring break visit booked for April. They had already planned on flying out of Boston Mass. She was planning on canceling but received a phone call yesterday from the hotel they had booked (not Disney) telling them that since they were from NY the hotel booking had been canceled and that they were refunding them their non refundable deposit. She was happy that they were also allowing them to rebook any time in the next year at the discounted rate that they had originally booked at. They were also told that even if the flew down that all ID is being checked at the airports and they would not have been allowed to leave the airport. Sounds like they are serious about this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disneytam said:


> I think it will be pretty difficult to circumvent the new Florida requirement for guests that live in NY. We live in NY and a friend of ours who lives in NY as well had a spring break visit booked for April. They had already planned on flying out of Boston Mass. She was planning on canceling but received a phone call yesterday from the hotel they had booked (not Disney) telling them that since they were from NY the hotel booking had been canceled and that they were refunding them their non refundable deposit. She was happy that they were also allowing them to rebook any time in the next year at the discounted rate that they had originally booked at. They were also told that even if the flew down that all ID is being checked at the airports and they would not have been allowed to leave the airport. Sounds like they are serious about this.



I totally zoned on the checking of documentation. Wasn’t sure it was done as stringently on domestic flights.  

The new normal..  As scary as it is and as upending as it has been..  i’m happy that businesses are being understanding and compassionate (by force or by choice.. lol) 

I just keep reminding myself that it’s in the best interest of all of us to take it seriously, and that it is within our control to help shorten the duration. 
I have a 91 year old Mom who has kidney disease and asthma.  When i’m tempted to say the heck with it..  i remember what an exposure for her could mean.  It’s the reality check I need in that moment to toe the line.


----------



## xuxa777

Strongs rumors going around the DVC community that the park will be closed until at least  6/1. That makes sense, matches with other guidance.


----------



## HuskieJohn

xuxa777 said:


> Strongs rumors going around the DVC community that the park will be closed until at least  6/1. That makes sense, matches with other guidance.



If WDW takes that strong of a stance then...(I wish this GIF would work)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Strongs rumors going around the DVC community that the park will be closed until at least  6/1. That makes sense, matches with other guidance.



That would make a lot of sense and put to bed the ridiculous notion that this can be dealt with quickly and people should be able to go to the parks at their own risk (putting others in danger).


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

EllieBride said:


> I think it's pretty clear that they are hanging on to people's money for as long as they possibly can.  This is apparent by the fact that they haven't cancelled cruises that are obviously NOT going to set sail (Alaska and Hawaii, and most likely Europe, too).  Canada has closed the port until July 1 and Hawaii has issued quarantines, yet DCL refuses to issue a formal cancellation.  Seeing the same thing with the parks/resorts really makes me shake my head
> 
> This is not about having enough staff to manage the volume of calls.  My TA got right through to cancel my Northern European cruise last week.


This is absolutely the case.  These companies are all teetering on the verge of insolvency right now, with significant challenges making payroll with no revenue coming in.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would make a lot of sense and put to bed the ridiculous notion that this can be dealt with quickly and people should be able to go to the parks at their own risk (putting others in danger).



Also matches what the China/Japan/Hong Kong parks have been doing


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

J-BOY said:


> I just don't see how you or anyone can make that assumption, or any assumption, for that matter. *How would it help them to hold on to people's money?* They'll have to give it back either way, and it's not like they're holding on to late cancellation fees, so they're not profiting off of it. It doesn't necessarily have to be about call volume, either. Disney is one of the biggest employers in the country - they have _a lot_ to figure out right now - and it's not just the parks that they need to handle.


Two Ways:

1.  Float interest; or
2.  They literally can't afford the payments right now and continue making payroll without opening additional lines of credit.

Both are possible.


----------



## xuxa777

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is absolutely the case.  These companies are all teetering on the verge of insolvency right now, with significant challenges making payroll with no revenue coming in.


Not quite true there, nowhere near tettering on insolvancy, a bit too much fear mongering. Its market cap it currently 186 billion, stock is way up from its low last week. Have 7 billion or so in cash equivalents, and just raised another $6 billion last week. They will be fine and honestly a good buy in the long run at these prices/


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Strongs rumors going around the DVC community that the park will be closed until at least  6/1. That makes sense, matches with other guidance.



that might be the best way to go. Just announce a realistic date and work toward that vs extending 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## atricks

This lack of update from disney I know is driving a few of my cast member friends crazy. (I.e. paid, reopening, etc)  It's not just people's vacation plans.


----------



## Spridell

Looks like the government will have new guidelines that will be put into place for each State and the counties within the state. 

Low, Medium, High risk.  With lower risk counties being able to reduce their social distancing policies.

Seems more information will follow soon......

So if this news is correct its going to be up to Orange county really to make decisions on what can and can not open.


----------



## xuxa777

atricks said:


> This lack of update from disney I know is driving a few of my cast member friends crazy. (I.e. paid, reopening, etc)  It's not just people's vacation plans.



 Considering pretty much every employee in the country is going through the same thing especially small businesses, we are all in this together.


----------



## mshanson3121

atricks said:


> This lack of update from disney I know is driving a few of my cast member friends crazy. (I.e. paid, reopening, etc)  It's not just people's vacation plans.



Really good point. Pretty much everyone (here) has been looking at it through the eyes of vacation, saying it's not a big deal and doesn't hurt anyone. When in reality - it is a HUGE deal for thousands of people.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Looks like the government will have new guidelines that will be put into place for each State and the counties within the state.
> 
> Low, Medium, High risk.  With lower risk counties being able to reduce their social distancing policies.
> 
> Seems more information will follow soon......
> 
> So if this news is correct its going to be up to Orange county really to make decisions on what can and can not open.




 Stupidest move ever


----------



## Krandor

atricks said:


> This lack of update from disney I know is driving a few of my cast member friends crazy. (I.e. paid, reopening, etc)  It's not just people's vacation plans.



There are a lot of people in limbo due to no announcement from disney - people who have trips, TAs, CMs, third parties that work for disney, even suppliers of Disney don't know if they need to preparing deliveries or not.  It's a lot of people waiting to know.


----------



## Spaceguy55

With the new relief package that will be signed soon, WDW may be able to temporarily lay off a good part of the CM's knowing that here in Florida the high limit on unemployment benefits is only $275, the relief package adds $600 for 4 months. Quick math...that's about $25 an hour pre tax...or up to $875 take home tax free per week for 4 months. This money will also not be taxable income at the end of the year.

Long story short this will be a huge savings to the bottom line and maybe why they are waiting to make an announcement.


----------



## TDSAXX

Spaceguy55 said:


> With the new relief package that will be signed soon, WDW may be able to temporarily lay off a good part of the CM's knowing that here in Florida the high limit on unemployment benefits is only $275, the relief package adds $600 for 4 months. Quick math...that's about $25 an hour pre tax...or up to $875 take home tax free per week for 4 months. This money will also not be taxable income at the end of the year.
> 
> Long story short this will be a huge savings to the bottom line and maybe why they are waiting to make an announcement.


Actually unemployment is considered taxable income by the IRS.


----------



## osufeth24

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not sure that this is a realistic comparison by Mr Gates.  It’s apples and oranges.
> 
> The difference in the spread of the virus in China as opposed to the spread in the US - is the quick and complete handling of the crisis in China once it was realized what was happening.  It was a full and complete shut down, not piece meal. Everything at the epicenter of Wuhan province was completely & immediately closed from businesses and schools to public transit and Lunar New Years social gatherings. The full closure of the country came very quickly after that. The World Health Organization had the highest praise for how things were done - holding them up as a model to be emulated.
> 
> A lack of national leadership combined with a State by State handling of this crisis in often times slow and incomplete responses and a scary lack of resources could mean a very different outcome in terms of timeline and length.   There are still those who hold the power who believe that this is a gross over reaction.. just last night one State Governor overturned the counties in his state who had enacted their own shelter in place or social distancing requirements.  Not helpful and from what we know works - it’s ill  advised.
> 
> Strong clear limits hopefully in the short term is what will get things returning to normal quicker..  what the new normal is remains to be seen.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
> The US has now passed the cases in Spain, is less then 500 cases from those in Italy.. and at this rate will surpass China in the next few days.
> 
> A frightening reality check



Eh, I exepct will be the leader soon, if not already.  We're testing a lot more, plus a much bigger population than Spain and Italy (roughly 330 mil vs 60 mil and 45 mil).  I wouldn't trust anything China is saying.  I bet they have way more than what they're reporting.  I believe our death rate is a lot lower than Italy's at the moment still.


----------



## Marionnette

osufeth24 said:


> Eh, I exepct will be the leader soon, if not already.  We're testing a lot more, plus a much bigger population than Spain and Italy (roughly 330 mil vs 60 mil and 45 mil).  I wouldn't trust anything China is saying.  I bet they have way more than what they're reporting.  I believe our death rate is a lot lower than Italy's at the moment still.


Italy’s death rate is over 10%. The US death rate stands at just under 1.5%.

But statistics can be misleading. Yesterday, my county was at 96 cases and a 0% death rate. Today, we have lost two people and we are up to 156 confirmed positive cases. Suddenly we are at a 1.2% death rate.


----------



## Deploraboo

I’ll raise you One OP.  Have vacation booked in Italy for same week.  Hoping for some solitude.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Eh, I exepct will be the leader soon, if not already.  We're testing a lot more, plus a much bigger population than Spain and Italy (roughly 330 mil vs 60 mil and 45 mil).  I wouldn't trust anything China is saying.  I bet they have way more than what they're reporting.  I believe our death rate is a lot lower than Italy's at the moment still.



We are the leader now.


----------



## Animal

Spaceguy55 said:


> With the new relief package that will be signed soon, WDW may be able to temporarily lay off a good part of the CM's knowing that here in Florida the high limit on unemployment benefits is only $275, the relief package adds $600 for 4 months. Quick math...that's about $25 an hour pre tax...or up to $875 take home tax free per week for 4 months. This money will also not be taxable income at the end of the year.
> 
> Long story short this will be a huge savings to the bottom line and maybe why they are waiting to make an announcement.


Interesting take. Perhaps mgmt waited for clarity on the relief bill so they could be assured CMs would be "taken care of" till Disney World reopens.


----------



## fsjking

Krandor said:


> We are the leader now.



USA USA USA


But no. You'll never convince me that China only had 80K. I'd believe 80k dead. Not 80k infected.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Animal said:


> Interesting take. Perhaps mgmt waited for clarity on the relief bill so they could be assured CMs would be "taken care of" till Disney World reopens.



Ah yes, the old "Why should we take care of our employees when someone else will".  I know they are a business and that profit is both their mistress and deity but it just looks bad.


----------



## Marionnette

Krandor said:


> We are the leader now.


Not yet.


----------



## Krandor

Marionnette said:


> Not yet.
> 
> View attachment 483549



NYT (and other sources) disagee.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/health/usa-coronavirus-cases.html


----------



## Marionnette

Krandor said:


> NYT (and other sources) disagee.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/health/usa-coronavirus-cases.html


My source is https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

And it now shows that we have more reported confirmed cases in the US than China has reported. (I still don’t trust government of China to have been transparent with anything regarding this virus).


----------



## Supermom3

jaimewvu said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks now. I'm a HS marching band director and I had a group of 106 set to arrive at Pop Century on April 15. Our travel agency had us booked through Disney Youth Groups and we've been going back and forth for weeks! Because we are a group we couldn't cancel, just reschedule. And we were responsible for all 32 rooms. So basically we all went, or people lost their money. What a nightmare. Well Disney finally let us cancel for a full refund yesterday, but it's going to be weeks/months before we get the money back. I'm really disappointed that Disney hasn't announced a closure yet. This isn't the way Disney usually operates.



Our marching band is in the same situation, but as of now has been unable to cancel and be issued a refund. We had 105 people arriving on 4/15, also checking into Pop. Were you able to get a full refund on everything including park tickets? I wasn’t sure how park tickets refunds would be handled since these have already been linked to each person’s MyDisney Experience so they could make their fastpass reservations.


----------



## whiporee

It's going to be Easter when it reopens. 

That's what the President said, and his supporters in local and state governments are going to follow suite. 

The "back to work" and "cure worse than the disease" memes and conversations are already out there. As of today they are on the far right, but you're starting to see some slippage to the center. You're also starting to see data that suggests that a) many many many many more people are infected and many others have already had it, survived without serious notice and are now immune and b) the mortality rate is lower, maybe by an order of magnitude. WSJ had researchers saying that yesterday. We'e also starting to see the limits of self isolation and lockdowns that aren't really lockdowns, especially with a virus that can survive on surfaces for a long period of time. When they sold the public on flattening the curve, most of those diagrams didn't actually have durations on them, but if you look into it you'll see that the model for flattening has the duration into April of 2021. Clearly that was never going to be sustainable.  

So what you're going to see over the next week -- probably starting Monday, though maybe on the Sunday shows -- is the conversation going to "we need to diligently protect our most vulnerable," with senior centers and rest homes and such all being on mandatory quarantine. Social services are going to be offered to those most vulnerable outside of controlled facilities, but the responsibility for avoiding infection is going to he shifted towards them. Then, that next week will be slowly ramping things back up for normal operations, and WDW will follow along.


----------



## Krandor

Marionnette said:


> My source is https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
> 
> And it now shows that we have more reported confirmed cases in the US than China has reported. (I still don’t trust government of China to have been transparent with anything regarding this virus).



I don't trust china either. but yeah it was about an hour or so ago that all the media started reporting we were in the lead. Guess that site was just a little behind in updating. 

Still though now a spot we want to be in at all.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marionnette said:


> Not yet.
> 
> View attachment 483549


Unfortunately it just updated


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> I don't trust china either. but yeah it was about an hour or so ago that all the media started reporting we were in the lead. Guess that site was just a little behind in updating.
> 
> Still though now a spot we want to be in at all.


Haven’t we now tested far more people than any other country?


----------



## Remy is Up

whiporee said:


> It's going to be Easter when it reopens.
> 
> That's what the President said, and his supporters in local and state governments are going to follow suite.
> 
> The "back to work" and "cure worse than the disease" memes and conversations are already out there. As of today they are on the far right, but you're starting to see some slippage to the center. You're also starting to see data that suggests that a) many many many many more people are infected and many others have already had it, survived without serious notice and are now immune and b) the mortality rate is lower, maybe by an order of magnitude. WSJ had researchers saying that yesterday. We'e also starting to see the limits of self isolation and lockdowns that aren't really lockdowns, especially with a virus that can survive on surfaces for a long period of time. When they sold the public on flattening the curve, most of those diagrams didn't actually have durations on them, but if you look into it you'll see that the model for flattening has the duration into April of 2021. Clearly that was never going to be sustainable.
> 
> So what you're going to see over the next week -- probably starting Monday, though maybe on the Sunday shows -- is the conversation going to "we need to diligently protect our most vulnerable," with senior centers and rest homes and such all being on mandatory quarantine. Social services are going to be offered to those most vulnerable outside of controlled facilities, but the responsibility for avoiding infection is going to he shifted towards them. Then, that next week will be slowly ramping things back up for normal operations, and WDW will follow along.


I wouldnt put.money on that if I were you


----------



## lntx

Jchoma said:


> I’m definitely frustrated as we are scheduled to leave a week from today. Clearly we wouldn’t go even if we could, but I’ve been hoping Disney would announce a closure so I don’t have to spend time on the phone cancelling. I’m worried if I cancel online, I won’t get my deposit back. I get that it’s a huge decision but I wish they would at least announce through mid-April, today. I think I’ll call today at this point.
> 
> We have a backup trip scheduled mid-June, but I’m not feeling optimistic it can (or should) happen. I am worried FL is barreling toward being the next big hot spot, based on the delayed response of the governor, the large elderly population and the state drawing so much tourism even until last week.
> 
> I’m in NC and my county (Wake) is announcing a shelter in place order today. School is out through May 15. My family has been home for weeks now but so many in my community and around the country aren’t taking social distancing seriously, and I’m fearful that will really prolong closings everywhere, not just WDW.
> 
> Praying you all stay safe and we’re all enjoying the Disney Magic again before much longer.




We were supposed to fly to Disney a week from today too!    So, I feel your pain and I'm sorry we're both missing out on our trips!  I, too, was waiting for Disney to make an announcement because I was afraid that if I cancelled before they made an announcement, it would be more difficult or I wouldn't get my money back.  I called yesterday and cancelled.  Was a pretty quick call to cancel my fully paid for package (got all $$ back).  Had to wait on hold for 20 minutes for a ticketing person so that I could cancel our Disney Villains After Hours tickets for the night of the 3rd.  They made a "one-time only exception" and refunded my tickets in full.  I had to bite my tongue to keep from smarting off to the rep at her acting like she had to get "special permission".  She even put me on hold for 10 seconds.  Whatever.  She was just doing her job, but the charade was unnecessary.  Hope your cancellation goes smoothly and hope you get back to Disney soon!


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> Haven’t we now tested far more people than any other country?


Well, we don't have the numbers of China's testing, but we have overcome South Korea's from what I can tell. However:
"Based on the available data and the population of each country, 1 in 142 South Koreans and 1 in every 786 Americans have been tested for the coronavirus." - from this CNN article.


----------



## xuxa777

whiporee said:


> It's going to be Easter when it reopens.
> 
> That's what the President said, and his supporters in local and state governments are going to follow suite.
> 
> The "back to work" and "cure worse than the disease" memes and conversations are already out there. As of today they are on the far right, but you're starting to see some slippage to the center. You're also starting to see data that suggests that a) many many many many more people are infected and many others have already had it, survived without serious notice and are now immune and b) the mortality rate is lower, maybe by an order of magnitude. WSJ had researchers saying that yesterday. We'e also starting to see the limits of self isolation and lockdowns that aren't really lockdowns, especially with a virus that can survive on surfaces for a long period of time. When they sold the public on flattening the curve, most of those diagrams didn't actually have durations on them, but if you look into it you'll see that the model for flattening has the duration into April of 2021. Clearly that was never going to be sustainable.
> 
> So what you're going to see over the next week -- probably starting Monday, though maybe on the Sunday shows -- is the conversation going to "we need to diligently protect our most vulnerable," with senior centers and rest homes and such all being on mandatory quarantine. Social services are going to be offered to those most vulnerable outside of controlled facilities, but the responsibility for avoiding infection is going to he shifted towards them. Then, that next week will be slowly ramping things back up for normal operations, and WDW will follow along.



Yeah that aint gonna happen,  I will go on record WDW will not be open by Easter or anytime soon thereafter, yes there will loosening of the safer at home rules, non essential businesses can go back to work etc.  But not sports, parks or any other large events.


----------



## Remy is Up

lntx said:


> We were supposed to fly to Disney a week from today too!    So, I feel your pain and I'm sorry we're both missing out on our trips!  I, too, was waiting for Disney to make an announcement because I was afraid that if I cancelled before they made an announcement, it would be more difficult or I wouldn't get my money back.  I called yesterday and cancelled.  Was a pretty quick call to cancel my fully paid for package (got all $$ back).  Had to wait on hold for 20 minutes for a ticketing person so that I could cancel our Disney Villains After Hours tickets for the night of the 3rd.  They made a "one-time only exception" and refunded my tickets in full.  I had to bite my tongue to keep from smarting off to the rep at her acting like she had to get "special permission".  She even put me on hold for 10 seconds.  Whatever.  She was just doing her job, but the charade was unnecessary.  Hope your cancellation goes smoothly and hope you get back to Disney soon!


Cast members follow a script based on what the request is.


----------



## JasonH

whiporee said:


> It's going to be Easter when it reopens.



Nope.


----------



## lntx

Remy is Up said:


> Cast members follow a script based on what the request is.



I'm aware, which is why I didn't say anything to her other than "thank you", but the charade was insulting and unnecessary.


----------



## Spaceguy55

TDSAXX said:


> Actually unemployment is considered taxable income by the IRS.


I believe that the $600 extra relief part is tax free in one of the drafts..
$275 is state funds $600 is federal relief...I guess we'll see. Still a big bump for low wage workers at WDW.

edit just to add...You can bet Chapek is on this like white on rice....


----------



## Spridell

whiporee said:


> It's going to be Easter when it reopens.
> 
> That's what the President said, and his supporters in local and state governments are going to follow suite.
> 
> The "back to work" and "cure worse than the disease" memes and conversations are already out there. As of today they are on the far right, but you're starting to see some slippage to the center. You're also starting to see data that suggests that a) many many many many more people are infected and many others have already had it, survived without serious notice and are now immune and b) the mortality rate is lower, maybe by an order of magnitude. WSJ had researchers saying that yesterday. We'e also starting to see the limits of self isolation and lockdowns that aren't really lockdowns, especially with a virus that can survive on surfaces for a long period of time. When they sold the public on flattening the curve, most of those diagrams didn't actually have durations on them, but if you look into it you'll see that the model for flattening has the duration into April of 2021. Clearly that was never going to be sustainable.
> 
> So what you're going to see over the next week -- probably starting Monday, though maybe on the Sunday shows -- is the conversation going to "we need to diligently protect our most vulnerable," with senior centers and rest homes and such all being on mandatory quarantine. Social services are going to be offered to those most vulnerable outside of controlled facilities, but the responsibility for avoiding infection is going to he shifted towards them. Then, that next week will be slowly ramping things back up for normal operations, and WDW will follow along.



While I do agree with everything you said, that is pretty how much everything will unfold over the next couple of weeks I do think Easter is too soon for Disney.

Mid May "memorial day weekend" that I do see as a real possibility of "SOME" things at Disney being back opened


----------



## Thecouch

How can disney world open when cases are still rising in Florida. If there is a state that needs protection its Florida with it older population. I can't seeing it reopening until Florida numbers start dropping
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ions-elderly-hospitals-scrounging/5083283002/


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> While I do agree with everything you said, that is pretty how much everything will unfold over the next couple of weeks I do think Easter is too soon for Disney.
> 
> Mid May "memorial day weekend" that I do see as a real possibility of "SOME" things at Disney being back opened



I could see disney springs in mid-may and maybe start opening some resorts and resort retaurants. I think June for the parks themselves to open.


----------



## Snwbrdch1k

I rescheduled our April vacation to August - we were CL and bought the extra fast passes. Signature Services is only accepting emails. Anyone have luck getting a refund for the extra fast passes purchased? I’ve called Guest Services, Reservations, and Tickets and have been told to email them, and I have, but still no answer after a few days. Thanks all!


----------



## jerry557

Analysts say the US parks and Disneyland Paris likely to be closed until May 1. Shanghai may reopen as early as April 15. And Hong Kong will stay closed through June.

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/03/...osures-could-stretch-until-may-analysts-warn/


----------



## Remy is Up

Snwbrdch1k said:


> I rescheduled our April vacation to August - we were CL and bought the extra fast passes. Signature Services is only accepting emails. Anyone have luck getting a refund for the extra fast passes purchased? I’ve called Guest Services, Reservations, and Tickets and have been told to email them, and I have, but still no answer after a few days. Thanks


----------



## Remy is Up

Patience with guest services and the call centers. They are having to move them to work from home in orlando and tampa and it's quite a chore. I'd expect they get back to you by monday or so. That's when all the at home set ups should be live


----------



## only hope

Animal said:


> I laughed at your "State by State" comment. In Texas, we leave it up to each *county* to decide what to do. Then if a city doesn't think its county is doing enough, it imposes more stringent regulations.



That's how it has been here in Fl. Many rural counties haven't had a single case, so the governor doesn't want to issue an order for the entire state. The city of Tampa and county of Hillsborough had a spat. The county didn't want to issue an order, so the mayor decided she would issue one for the city...the county said that was illegal...a neighboring county announced a safer at home policy and _now _Hillsborough has too, making the legal issue of whether or not the city of Tampa can issue one a non-issue for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland Union makes plea to Disney to announce something, anything

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...about-theme-park-closures-and-cast-scheduling


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Union makes plea to Disney to announce something, anything
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...about-theme-park-closures-and-cast-scheduling



ugh.  Not a good look.  Deserved though.  Disney is leaving a LOT of people in limbo right now.  Everybody knows they are not opening on April 1.  Announce it.


----------



## Yarbogash

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Union makes plea to Disney to announce something, anything
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...about-theme-park-closures-and-cast-scheduling


Ty for the post.
This is getting surreal.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Union makes plea to Disney to announce something, anything
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...about-theme-park-closures-and-cast-scheduling



I know this isn't a popular opinion here, but I'm in the camp that Disney's mishandling this. I commended them for their swift, proactive decision making a few weeks ago, but the lack of communication when all their other competitors have been able to make statements is unbecoming for a company as large, experienced, and supposedly guest-centric as Disney is. It upsets me even more that they're leaving tens of thousands of CMs in the dark about their future and their pay as we approach a time when many have rent payments to make. Yes, I understand that there are many small business employees right now who are feeling that uncertainty as well but Disney is a multi-billion dollar business that surely can provide more clarity and guidance than it is doing right now. Just look at Universal. They've been upfront and simple about how they're handling this:



> We will do everything we can to ensure you have the support you need during this time. As Tom said, we have developed a plan for this extension, and I’d like to share the essential points with you:
> 
> All Team Members will continue to be paid for scheduled hours through the end of March as previously communicated.
> For the period April 1 – 19, non-exempt and hourly full-time (regular) and part-time (casual) Team Members will be paid based on their average weekly hours for the four weeks prior to closure.
> Salaried Team Members will continue to be paid at their current rate.
> We understand and appreciate that you may have questions. As always, we encourage you to stay connected to your leader or HR representative, and use AskHR.



That took me all of 2 minutes to find online and I'm not a TM. Yes, Universal doesn't really have the same Union-related concerns to deal with, but clearly, Disney's unions are not "in the know" any more so than their CMs are. And then you hear from TAs and stakeholders, like @WebmasterPete and the Dreams TAs, and they're not really getting much communication from WDW/DLR either. Whatever the reason is, it's disappointing for a company that markets their customer service as Fairy Godmother-like.


----------



## Joe in VA

I'm thinking May 1st is likely reopening date at this point, based upon booking availability of neighbor hotels, the article above, and the likely willingness of state/county officials to keep things closed.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> I know this isn't a popular opinion here, but I'm in the camp that Disney's mishandling this. I commended them for their swift, proactive decision making a few weeks ago, but the lack of communication when all their other competitors have been able to make statements is unbecoming for a company as large, experienced, and supposedly guest-centric as Disney is. It upsets me even more that they're leaving tens of thousands of CMs in the dark about their future and their pay as we approach a time when many have rent payments to make. Yes, I understand that there are many small business employees right now who are feeling that uncertainty as well but Disney is a multi-billion dollar business that surely can provide more clarity and guidance than it is doing right now. Just look at Universal. They've been upfront and simple about how they're handling this:
> 
> 
> 
> That took me all of 2 minutes to find online and I'm not a TM. Yes, Universal doesn't really have the same Union-related concerns to deal with, but clearly, Disney's unions are not "in the know" any more so than their CMs are. And then you hear from TAs and stakeholders, like @WebmasterPete and the Dreams TAs, and they're not really getting much communication from WDW/DLR either. Whatever the reason is, it's disappointing for a company that markets their customer service as Fairy Godmother-like.





andyman8 said:


> I know this isn't a popular opinion here, but I'm in the camp that Disney's mishandling this. I commended them for their swift, proactive decision making a few weeks ago, but the lack of communication when all their other competitors have been able to make statements is unbecoming for a company as large, experienced, and supposedly guest-centric as Disney is. It upsets me even more that they're leaving tens of thousands of CMs in the dark about their future and their pay as we approach a time when many have rent payments to make. Yes, I understand that there are many small business employees right now who are feeling that uncertainty as well but Disney is a multi-billion dollar business that surely can provide more clarity and guidance than it is doing right now. Just look at Universal. They've been upfront and simple about how they're handling this:
> 
> 
> 
> That took me all of 2 minutes to find online and I'm not a TM. Yes, Universal doesn't really have the same Union-related concerns to deal with, but clearly, Disney's unions are not "in the know" any more so than their CMs are. And then you hear from TAs and stakeholders, like @WebmasterPete and the Dreams TAs, and they're not really getting much communication from WDW/DLR either. Whatever the reason is, it's disappointing for a company that markets their customer service as Fairy Godmother-like.



Agree 150%


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I know this isn't a popular opinion here, but I'm in the camp that Disney's mishandling this. I commended them for their swift, proactive decision making a few weeks ago, but the lack of communication when all their other competitors have been able to make statements is unbecoming for a company as large, experienced, and supposedly guest-centric as Disney is. It upsets me even more that they're leaving tens of thousands of CMs in the dark about their future and their pay as we approach a time when many have rent payments to make. Yes, I understand that there are many small business employees right now who are feeling that uncertainty as well but Disney is a multi-billion dollar business that surely can provide more clarity and guidance than it is doing right now. Just look at Universal. They've been upfront and simple about how they're handling this:
> 
> 
> 
> That took me all of 2 minutes to find online and I'm not a TM. Yes, Universal doesn't really have the same Union-related concerns to deal with, but clearly, Disney's unions are not "in the know" any more so than their CMs are. And then you hear from TAs and stakeholders, like @WebmasterPete and the Dreams TAs, and they're not really getting much communication from WDW/DLR either. Whatever the reason is, it's disappointing for a company that markets their customer service as Fairy Godmother-like.



I am willing to wait until we actually get something from Disney - maybe there are good read for the delay

But as of now, the optics aren't great and there are a lot of frustrated people


----------



## The Pho

andyman8 said:


> I know this isn't a popular opinion here, but I'm in the camp that Disney's mishandling this. I commended them for their swift, proactive decision making a few weeks ago, but the lack of communication when all their other competitors have been able to make statements is unbecoming for a company as large, experienced, and supposedly guest-centric as Disney is. It upsets me even more that they're leaving tens of thousands of CMs in the dark about their future and their pay as we approach a time when many have rent payments to make. Yes, I understand that there are many small business employees right now who are feeling that uncertainty as well but Disney is a multi-billion dollar business that surely can provide more clarity and guidance than it is doing right now. Just look at Universal. They've been upfront and simple about how they're handling this:



Their silence is surprising, and theres not much excuse for it.  But not all of the park chains have updated us on their closures. Herschend, Cedar Fair, and Universal, among some solo parks like Lagoon and Hershey all have been upfront about not opening right now.  Some of them are still playing it week to week, others have announced opening dates in May.  

Disney, Six Flags*, Merlin (Legoland), and SeaWorld/ Busch have all yet to extend the initial closures, despite it being pretty clear none of them will be opening in a few days. 

*Six Flags did send out a survey to pass holders about extending the closure but have yet to actually say its extended.


----------



## brksmith

FS Orlando now accepting reservations from April 24, which has been pushed back from before.

There is no way Disney is opening in a meaningful way before Mid June.


----------



## FireflyJar

Deleted


----------



## whiporee

brksmith said:


> FS Orlando now accepting reservations from April 24, which has been pushed back from before.
> 
> There is no way Disney is opening in a meaningful way before Mid June.



Why would you think mid June? The flattened curve model shows it peaking until mid July. If you're going to close down until the infection/hospitalization rates drop, then you're talking January. At least as I read the graphs.


----------



## whiporee

Snwbrdch1k said:


> I rescheduled our April vacation to August - we were CL and bought the extra fast passes. Signature Services is only accepting emails. Anyone have luck getting a refund for the extra fast passes purchased? I’ve called Guest Services, Reservations, and Tickets and have been told to email them, and I have, but still no answer after a few days. Thanks all!



We had CL FPs for March 22 (actually were supposed to be at FoP today) and they just credited us back. We rescheduled the trip for June and have tried to do the same thing with the CLFPs, but the only contact with SS has been through email, and they said they'd talk to us when they reopen. Which doesn't give us a lot of head start on the 60+ folks, but what can you do?

But I would not expect to hear anything from them until April 1, assuming the place is back in operation by then.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

whiporee said:


> We had CL FPs for March 22 (actually were supposed to be at FoP today) and they just credited us back. We rescheduled the trip for June and have tried to do the same thing with the CLFPs, but the only contact with SS has been through email, and they said they'd talk to us when they reopen. Which doesn't give us a lot of head start on the 60+ folks, but what can you do?
> 
> But I would not expect to hear anything from them until April 1, assuming the place is back in operation by then.



They’re not going to be open April 1, & you couldn’t pay me to be there in June. Any chance you’ve seen what’s going on in NYC right now? Other areas are starting to look pretty grim too.


----------



## rteetz

I know it’s very easy to discuss US numbers, and China and all of that but that’s not what this thread is for. Let’s stick to what Disney and other theme parks are doing (or not doing).


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I know it’s very easy to discuss US numbers, and China and all of that but that’s not what this thread is for. Let’s stick to what Disney and other theme parks are doing (or not doing).



sorry. This is an easy thread to go off topic. Thanks for being a good mod. Tough thread to mod.


----------



## brksmith

whiporee said:


> Why would you think mid June? The flattened curve model shows it peaking until mid July. If you're going to close down until the infection/hospitalization rates drop, then you're talking January. At least as I read the graphs.


Gut feeling mostly. The charts show way longer, but Trump feels Easter. The half way house feels like mid June now.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Surely Disney will make an announcement today, the last working day of the week and not wait until people are packed and ready to leave on Monday, expecting a 1 April opening?


----------



## Remy is Up

Joe in VA said:


> I'm thinking May 1st is likely reopening date at this point, based upon booking availability of neighbor hotels, the article above, and the likely willingness of state/county officials to keep things closed.


As with the person above who said april first, I wouldnt put money on may 1st either.  That's wishful thinking.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Remy is Up said:


> As with the person above who said april first, I wouldnt put money on may 1st either.  That's wishful thinking.



I love wishful thinking at this point. It feels a lot better than just counting the number of days I've been at my house. My wishful thinking remains Memorial Day! There are so many different models right now -- it's hard to plan ahead (beyond the stay at home) at all.


----------



## Jrb1979

CvilleDiane said:


> I love wishful thinking at this point. It feels a lot better than just counting the number of days I've been at my house. My wishful thinking remains Memorial Day! There are so many different models right now -- it's hard to plan ahead (beyond the stay at home) at all.


Here in Ontario Canada the Premier of our Province is suggesting this will last til June or July.


----------



## Remy is Up

whiporee said:


> We had CL FPs for March 22 (actually were supposed to be at FoP today) and they just credited us back. We rescheduled the trip for June and have tried to do the same thing with the CLFPs, but the only contact with SS has been through email, and they said they'd talk to us when they reopen. Which doesn't give us a lot of head start on the 60+ folks, but what can you do?
> 
> But I would not expect to hear anything from them until April 1, assuming the place is back in operation by then.


I'd expect monday on communication from them.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Jrb1979 said:


> Here in Ontario Canada the Premier of our Province is suggesting this will last til June or July.



In Virginia, our school was supposed to end June 5 and the buildings are already closed through then. Still, models aren't perfect.


----------



## Remy is Up

CvilleDiane said:


> I love wishful thinking at this point. It feels a lot better than just counting the number of days I've been at my house. My wishful thinking remains Memorial Day! There are so many different models right now -- it's hard to plan ahead (beyond the stay at home) at all.


I was one of the few who from day 1 of closure said memorial day and everyone said no way. Itll be April. Mhm. Now I'm actually thinking late june/,july based on some of the choices being made by the company, reading between the lines on some of the comments I have heard, and being realistic about the condition florida is in. Living here makes you more reality based to it. Everyone is talking about ny and understandably so, but florida is catching up quickly.


----------



## Thecouch

I think Florida is more likely to be announcing a 100 dead a day on May 1st then the park opening. Florida is only just starting to take off and with the old population could be hit hard. It's not a quick process of people dieing over night it takes week to go through the stages of getting it, symptoms , hospital, icu, death
Edit but would never be happier to be wrong


----------



## DaBourques4

I wanted to read reviews on Yacht Club so I've been scouring the internet.  I found it interesting that Tripadvisor has a banner across the top of the page that says...*Message from Tripadvisor: *This business is temporarily closed until 04/30/2020.


----------



## hertamaniac

Living in central Florida and seeing the local news reports, I feel confident that WDW won't be reopening for months.  The trickle down effect on I-Drive businesses is brutal and seeing the interviews for those folks effected is staggering.


----------



## CastAStone

DaBourques4 said:


> I wanted to read reviews on Yacht Club so I've been scouring the internet.  I found it interesting that Tripadvisor has a banner across the top of the page that says...*Message from Tripadvisor: *This business is temporarily closed until 04/30/2020.


I just searched hotel availability on Expedia and all the WDW O&O hotels say they’re sold out for all of April.


----------



## meremac

CastAStone said:


> I just searched hotel availability on Expedia and all the WDW O&O hotels say they’re sold out for all of April.



Yet as a TA, I can go on the TA portal right now and book a trip for a client from April 1-8 if I wanted to. Clearly I wouldn't do that because I know that there's no way that they will be open. The uncertainty is so incredibly stressful though. How exactly should I advise my clients? Will they be covering our commission for PIF reservations like our other suppliers are? For how long? The answers will be very impactful to my business and my family. Once I know (whatever the answers may be), I can process it and figure out how best to move forward. But every hour this is dragged out adds an exponential amount of stress, especially during this already uncertain time. I am not an outwardly emotional person, but I was in tears this morning when I woke up to STILL no information. And I know there are tens of thousands of others in my position: other TAs, CMs, secondary suppliers, etc.  I am simply dumbfounded by the way that WDTC has strung everyone along. They are standing out here for all of the wrong reasons.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> I'd expect monday on communication from them.



Omg. If they wait til Monday...  It's pathetic enough they've waited this long.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Closure of Tokyo Parks extended again - hotels now being closed as well


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> Omg. If they wait til Monday...  It's pathetic enough they've waited this long.


Let me clarify. I was responding to the person who asked about her later trip and CL extra FPS.
I have several people close to me who work for Disney or Universal, in management and in other positions, 3 are relatives.

As far as an announcement from Disney on reopening or extending the closure, from the 2 people in management I speak to regularly, as of yesterday one of them had no communication from those above her other than they had been told they would receive further information today. One of them has been involved in discussions on plans as to what to do moving forward but what he told me I cannot relay because that would be inappropriate.

As far as call centers, my daughter works in one of the centers and they were given Thursday-Sunday off and will be working from home starting Monday. They had to do some extra training and find enough hardware to allow the CMs to work from home. There is a HUGE backlog of emails they will be going through and the phone qeue is crazy 2 minutes after lines open so you have to be patient. Waits have been up to an hour. It is not they dont have enough people, but, noone couldve prepared for this and the mass amounts of calls are overwhelming. Yes it is frustrating but they cant just move other people into those positions because A. Not enough hardware and B. the training for the call center varies by department and can be up to 8-12 weeks before they are even allowed on the floor.

And lastly my reasoning for believing this goes into June/July is having a several friends in the healthcare industry, inclusive of a spouse, who KNOWS what the hospital and social situation is in Florida right now and having a brother higher up in Universal management who has already been told not to expect any reopening until Memorial Day or afterwards. They are playing it by ear and are hoping for sooner, but, based on the environment here in Florida, they are preparing for longer.

Hope that clarifies my statement


----------



## D.morrow0084

I know everyone has their own issues going on with trips. I really hate not knowing because we are supposed to get married at paddlefish with a week at fort wilderness campsites on memorial day. And everything is mostly paid for.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> Let me clarify. I was responding to the person who asked about her later trip and CL extra FPS.
> I have several people close to me who work for Disney or Universal, in management and in other positions, 3 are relatives.
> 
> As far as an announcement from Disney on reopening or extending the closure, from the 2 people in management I speak to regularly, as of yesterday one of them had no communication from those above her other than they had been told they would receive further information today. One of them has been involved in discussions on plans as to what to do moving forward but what he told me I cannot relay because that would be inappropriate.
> 
> As far as call centers, my daughter works in one of the centers and they were given Thursday-Sunday off and will be working from home starting Monday. They had to do some extra training and find enough hardware to allow the CMs to work from home. There is a HUGE backlog of emails they will be going through and the phone qeue is crazy 2 minutes after lines open so you have to be patient. Waits have been up to an hour. It is not they dont have enough people, but, noone couldve prepared for this and the mass amounts of calls are overwhelming. Yes it is frustrating but they cant just move other people into those positions because A. Not enough hardware and B. the training for the call center varies by department and can be up to 8-12 weeks before they are even allowed on the floor.
> 
> And lastly my reasoning for believing this goes into June/July is having a several friends in the healthcare industry, inclusive of a spouse, who KNOWS what the hospital and social situation is in Florida right now and having a brother higher up in Universal management who has already been told not to expect any reopening until Memorial Day or afterwards. They are playing it by ear and are hoping for sooner, but, based on the environment here in Florida, they are preparing for longer.
> 
> Hope that clarifies my statement



Sorry, I thought you meant Monday before they publicly announce their plans. That was what I was referring to.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> Let me clarify. I was responding to the person who asked about her later trip and CL extra FPS.
> I have several people close to me who work for Disney or Universal, in management and in other positions, 3 are relatives.
> 
> As far as an announcement from Disney on reopening or extending the closure, from the 2 people in management I speak to regularly, as of yesterday one of them had no communication from those above her other than they had been told they would receive further information today. One of them has been involved in discussions on plans as to what to do moving forward but what he told me I cannot relay because that would be inappropriate.
> 
> As far as call centers, my daughter works in one of the centers and they were given Thursday-Sunday off and will be working from home starting Monday. They had to do some extra training and find enough hardware to allow the CMs to work from home. There is a HUGE backlog of emails they will be going through and the phone qeue is crazy 2 minutes after lines open so you have to be patient. Waits have been up to an hour. It is not they dont have enough people, but, noone couldve prepared for this and the mass amounts of calls are overwhelming. Yes it is frustrating but they cant just move other people into those positions because A. Not enough hardware and B. the training for the call center varies by department and can be up to 8-12 weeks before they are even allowed on the floor.
> 
> And lastly my reasoning for believing this goes into June/July is having a several friends in the healthcare industry, inclusive of a spouse, who KNOWS what the hospital and social situation is in Florida right now and having a brother higher up in Universal management who has already been told not to expect any reopening until Memorial Day or afterwards. They are playing it by ear and are hoping for sooner, but, based on the environment here in Florida, they are preparing for longer.
> 
> Hope that clarifies my statement


This.

The logistics involved here is massive. We are looking at mid June at the earliest and that is if all goes well. Realize that they are going to cancel everything in April and may and refund money. Whether it is announced Monday or Friday of next week really won’t make a difference in the big picture of what is going on in the world.

The cast members were slammed when the closed for two weeks and that was with full staffing in their offices. Now everyone is WFH with a limited staff, I can only imagine  the call wait times Once they announce


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

D.morrow0084 said:


> I know everyone has their own issues going on with trips. I really hate not knowing because we are supposed to get married at paddlefish with a week at fort wilderness campsites on memorial day. And everything is mostly paid for.


Oh my goodness. I am sorry to hear about this extra pressure that you are under. Wedding planning should be a joyous time.  I can’t imagine what you are feeling.


----------



## charmed59

For what it’s worth, I was watching the local Orlando NBC affiliate last night and the screen crawl said Disney, as well what looked like all the other Orlando attractions, would be closed indefinitely.


----------



## meremac

xuxa777 said:


> This.
> 
> Whether it is announced Monday or Friday of next week really won’t make a difference in the big picture of what is going on in the world.



That's 100% true. When you think about the physical suffering and grief that is happening across the world right now, this does all pale in comparison. But for the people whose livelihood depends on Disney's announcement (CM's and TA's in particular), this inexplicable delay really is a big deal. It's much more than a vacation. We were actually supposed to go to WDW next week too as a family, but I can handle the delay in information from that perspective. Clearly we're not going, and I don't think that anybody booked for next week really believes that their trip is happening. At the end of the day, it's just a vacation. There will be others. What is destroying me right now is the uncertainty of how my livelihood will be impacted by Disney's decisions. I don't even care what the decisions are. I would just like to know something so I can process it and figure out how to move forward for my family. We have heard from just about all of our other suppliers, but WDTC is the vast majority of my business. The more time that passes with absolutely zero communication, the more stressful this is. Anxiety is through the roof.


----------



## PamNC

INDEFINITELY!!!!!!!?????? Don't say that. Scares me to death. Although I do think it'll be closed until 6/1. that's my best guess. And then I would suspect partial openings.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

PamNC said:


> INDEFINITELY!!!!!!!?????? Don't say that. Scares me to death. Although I do think it'll be closed until 6/1. that's my best guess. And then I would suspect partial openings.



Might have been referring to the stay-home/shelter in place/whatever they are calling them for the counties WDW is located in.


----------



## mshanson3121

PamNC said:


> INDEFINITELY!!!!!!!?????? Don't say that. Scares me to death. Although I do think it'll be closed until 6/1. that's my best guess. And then I would suspect partial openings.



Indefinitely just means they don't have an end date. It doesn't mean forever!


----------



## xuxa777

meremac said:


> That's 100% true. When you think about the physical suffering and grief that is happening across the world right now, this does all pale in comparison. But for the people whose livelihood depends on Disney's announcement (CM's and TA's in particular), this inexplicable delay really is a big deal. It's much more than a vacation. We were actually supposed to go to WDW next week too as a family, but I can handle the delay in information from that perspective. Clearly we're not going, and I don't think that anybody booked for next week really believes that their trip is happening. At the end of the day, it's just a vacation. There will be others. What is destroying me right now is the uncertainty of how my livelihood will be impacted by Disney's decisions. I don't even care what the decisions are. I would just like to know something so I can process it and figure out how to move forward for my family. We have heard from just about all of our other suppliers, but WDTC is the vast majority of my business. The more time that passes with absolutely zero communication, the more stressful this is. Anxiety is through the roof.



Completely understand the stress on your livelihood, but perspective is important. This virus is bad, it is effecting everyone's livelihood. Personally know many restaurants and business that already are going out of business due to this and will not be able to come back, many will follow. Everyone has uncertainty in the livelihood, except amazon delivery drivers I guess

I honestly believe Disney is trying to do the best they can in unprecedented scenario. Best thing in uncertain times is plan for the "worst" closure until mid summer/fall then limited openings, and hope for the best. Getting worried over dates, announcements not occurring frequently etc.  is not good for anyone's mental state.

Disney will get the info out when they determine is best and will refund everyone but it might take time. We will get through this but it is going to hurt for a while.

edit to add - please don't take this as preaching to you, not my intention at all, I understand this is a really stressful time for everyone and hopefully we can get through it sooner than later


----------



## xuxa777

PamNC said:


> INDEFINITELY!!!!!!!?????? Don't say that. Scares me to death. Although I do think it'll be closed until 6/1. that's my best guess. And then I would suspect partial openings.



That is the news channel language and is correct but Disney will probably mirror what they did for Tokyo Disney today and say closure till 6/1 (or some other date) or beyond.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm also thinking the delay also might have to do with the call centers. They need time time to get CM's up to speed for working from home "connected into the reservation system"
I don't know about anybody else but telemarketing calls I get each day from call centers have really dropped off to almost none.


----------



## meremac

xuxa777 said:


> I honestly believe Disney is trying to do the best they can in unprecedented scenario. Best thing in uncertain times is plan for the "worst" closure until mid summer/fall then limited openings, and hope for the best. Getting worried over dates, announcements not occurring frequently etc.  is not good for anyone's mental state.



Totally agree. It's just somewhat of a bitter pill to swallow when our other suppliers have communicated with us. We haven't even gotten a "thanks for your support over the years wanted to let you know we're working on this but we just don't have answers for you yet" e-mail. There very well may be a good reason for this, but it's hard to understand.


----------



## xuxa777

meremac said:


> Totally agree. It's just somewhat of a bitter pill to swallow when our other suppliers have communicated with us. We haven't even gotten a "thanks for your support over the years wanted to let you know we're working on this but we just don't have answers for you yet" e-mail. There very well may be a good reason for this, but it's hard to understand.



Been too many bitter pills lately, I am ready for some good news.

It is just Disney is the biggest, takes a while to turn a big cruise ship 

They also want to get it right, when they announce, it is worldwide headline news and will somewhat effect the mental state and moral of millions. Disney is about hope and dreams, they have to get it right, especially in these times.


----------



## meremac

xuxa777 said:


> Been too many bitter pills lately, I am ready for some good news.
> 
> It is just Disney is the biggest, takes a while to turn a big cruise ship
> 
> They also want to get it right, when they announce, it is worldwide headline news and will somewhat effect the mental state and moral of millions. Disney is about hope and dreams, they have to get it right, especially in these times.



I hear you, and thank you for being so kind. I've been thinking about this a lot this morning, and I believe that the vast majority of my frustration lies with the complete lack of communication. We are being left totally in the dark. In the past, there's always been SOME sort of communication in emergency situations, even if it's just to say "thank you, we know you're out there trying to support our Guests, and we'll keep you informed as soon as we know something". That little "reach-out" is so impactful, but there's been nothing for days and days. Also in the past, TA's were typically informed about things before it was released to the gen pub so that we could be prepared to field questions. But with the initial closures, I found out about it on the news HOURS and HOURS before we received an e-mail. I don't know what's changed. Obviously, nothing like this has ever happened before. But I find it extremely hard to believe that there hasn't been time to shoot a quick email out to the people supporting them.


----------



## tlmadden73

charmed59 said:


> For what it’s worth, I was watching the local Orlando NBC affiliate last night and the screen crawl said Disney, as well what looked like all the other Orlando attractions, would be closed indefinitely.


That's probably just because they are INFERRING from the "stay at home" order in the Orlando area. These government "orders" are all "indefinitely" (which is pretty awful government overreach in my opinion).  Give end dates .. extend if necessary. Saying "indefinitely" creates panic, overreaction and makes it hard for businesses and people to plan for the future .. which is still very necessary .. especially in these times.


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> Living in central Florida and seeing the local news reports, I feel confident that WDW won't be reopening for months.  The trickle down effect on I-Drive businesses is brutal and seeing the interviews for those folks effected is staggering.


This right here is why you will see things open up in the Orlando area quicker than you think.

Orlando survives on tourism and those local business.  Without them there is no Orlando and most of FL for that matter.

Most other states have done the "shut down" for a month.  Notice how Orange County and neighboring counties are only 2 week shutdowns.  That is done strategically. 

I would bet the Orlando area will open as soon as they possibly can and it's "somewhat safe".  I say somewhat because I can totally see things opening up and the local governments saying older and at risk people stay at home, if you dont feel safe dont go shop or eat out etc......  Will it be crowded like before NO WAY, but any money at all coming into the local business will help.

-Just to edit this:  I in NO WAY think this is the best plan, just what is likely the scenario.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Shades of Green at WDW closing, accepting new reservations for stays starting May 15th (so maybe indication for timeframe for WDW?)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243560131943714823


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> This.
> 
> The logistics involved here is massive. We are looking at mid June at the earliest and that is if all goes well. Realize that they are going to cancel everything in April and may and refund money. Whether it is announced Monday or Friday of next week really won’t make a difference in the big picture of what is going on in the world.
> 
> The cast members were slammed when the closed for two weeks and that was with full staffing in their offices. Now everyone is WFH with a limited staff, I can only imagine  the call wait times Once they announce


That's why they didnt announce a longer closure. Just handling the ones for the time they had was nuts. And they are super limited now.


----------



## Remy is Up

Spridell said:


> This right here is why you will see things open up in the Orlando area quicker than you think.
> 
> Orlando survives on tourism and those local business.  Without them there is no Orlando and most of FL for that matter.
> 
> Most other states have done the "shut down" for a month.  Notice how Orange County and neighboring counties are only 2 week shutdowns.  That is done strategically.
> 
> I would bet the Orlando area will open as soon as they possibly can and it's "somewhat safe".  I say somewhat because I can totally see things opening up and the local governments saying older and at risk people stay at home, if you dont feel safe dont go shop or eat out etc......  Will it be crowded like before NO WAY, but any money at all coming into the local business will help.
> 
> -Just to edit this:  I in NO WAY think this is the best plan, just what is likely the scenario.


Regardless of business and what people want to see and hope for, there is no way things reopen with the current state of florida and the fact it gets worse daily. Public health and safety is more important than business opening at the moment. I've already been laid off. Tourism.industry is getting crushed. I'll bounce back and find something but I also am aware of the implications on people's health and why this is necessary.


----------



## Remy is Up

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm also thinking the delay also might have to do with the call centers. They need time time to get CM's up to speed for working from home "connected into the reservation system"
> I don't know about anybody else but telemarketing calls I get each day from call centers have really dropped off to almost none.


They will be up and running in a limited capacity monday. They did wfh testing wednesday and it worked well for most cms.


----------



## SMRT-1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Shades of Green at WDW closing, accepting new reservations for stays starting May 15th (so maybe indication for timeframe for WDW?)


It's more likely related to the fact that the military has a travel ban until May 15, and not necessarily an indication of Disney's timeframe.


----------



## Spridell

Remy is Up said:


> Regardless of business and what people want to see and hope for, there is no way things reopen with the current state of florida and the fact it gets worse daily. Public health and safety is more important than business opening at the moment. I've already been laid off. Tourism.industry is getting crushed. I'll bounce back and find something but I also am aware of the implications on people's health and why this is necessary.


u have every right to have that opinion.  But remember, like most of us here what we are posting IS OPINION and not much else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

WDW CM union pushes for Disney to pay CMs through April 30th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243572358021099522


----------



## dihenry

I just got a notification that Shades of Green is now closed through May 14th. My reservation has officially been cancelled.
It is on their website also.


----------



## Someone28624

I've pretty much accepted that my April 27th trip isn't happening. I just wish they would make the announcement so I could know for sure. We're working short at work and it would help if I knew I wouldn't be taking vacation time that week.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> That was not published this morning, it was published 2/28/20 see note at the bottom of the page. This is very old information from a month ago.


Was also announced at the briefing YESTERDAY numbers will be lowered than original modeling.


----------



## Redhead5

I think Universal and others who have announced April 19th are just kicking the can down the road. Disney, I believe, is actually thinking about things long term so we don't have to have an announcement every two weeks. I have a resort reservation for April 27th but I expect that Disney will be closed and we won't be going.


----------



## Tandy

They are in a tough spot. If they say too long into the future then people will cancel and workers will look for jobs. Then if there is some development in the risk they are stuck with a gap. It has to be incremental


----------



## joelle89

Disneyland Paris just confirmed that they will not reopen on 4/1. New opening date is said to be 4/15. So my guess is that an announcement for WDW and DL will follow soon.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Closure of Tokyo Parks extended again - hotels now being closed as wellView attachment 483700


Things are getting worse in Japan, not better. That’s why.


----------



## skeeter31

May 15th seems to be the new “hip” date for things to close until. I just got an email from a hotel in Atlanta that I was supposed to be traveling to in May, saying that they’re closing through 5/14 and all reservations are being cancelled. Wouldn’t surprise me if Disney goes with that date as well.


----------



## JaxDad

skeeter31 said:


> May 15th seems to be the new “hip” date for things to close until. I just got an email from a hotel in Atlanta that I was supposed to be traveling to in May, saying that they’re closing through 5/14 and all reservations are being cancelled. Wouldn’t surprise me if Disney goes with that date as well.


I think the May 15th date many are using is based on the CDC recommendation to cancel gatherings of 50 or more for 8 weeks. It was released on March 15th, so people are just saying May 15th (although 8 weeks would actually be May 10th).


----------



## Spridell

JaxDad said:


> I think the May 15th date many are using is based on the CDC recommendation to cancel gatherings of 50 or more for 8 weeks. It was released on March 15th, so people are just saying May 15th (although 8 weeks would actually be May 10th).


Probably right.  Royal Caribbean said May 12 they would be sailing again and IMO cruises will be one of the last things to start going again.


----------



## Kadorto

If this holds true..  my guess is that we're looking at June for a reopen..  Maybe earlier..  we'll see

https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Spridell said:


> Probably right.  Royal Caribbean said May 12 they would be sailing again and IMO cruises will be one of the last things to start going again.


You would have to be certifiable to take a cruise on May 12.


----------



## aibo

Well, over here in Europe we are weeks ahead of the US when it comes to virus challenges, the number of sick and dead are exploding. i hope and pray that the US not will face this monster the way we have. Stay safe and wash hands.


----------



## dwbrewster

Since we all know an extended closure is happening is Disney just waiting for the market to close today to announce?


----------



## Jiminy76

Kadorto said:


> If this holds true..  my guess is that we're looking at June for a reopen..  Maybe earlier..  we'll see
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections



I'm not too sure about June looking at this projection. If you filter it for Florida is shows their peak to be in mid May. They will not be out of this until at least mid to late July from what this projection is showing. It looks like Florida has a later projected peak than the other states in the US who are projected to peak around April.

Granted these are all projections and nobody really knows when it will be over until its over.


----------



## jlwhitney

Kadorto said:


> If this holds true..  my guess is that we're looking at June for a reopen..  Maybe earlier..  we'll see
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections



while I don’t love all the deaths I do love this projection better than most out there. I do think peak is coming fast and sooner than people think.


----------



## lauraleh

I'm expecting a big jump for the date. There's no reason it should have taken this long to announce an additional two week closure.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jiminy76 said:


> I'm not too sure about June looking at this projection. If you filter it for Florida is shows their peak to be in mid May. They will not be out of this until at least mid to late July from what this projection is showing. It looks like Florida has a later projected peak than the other states in the US who are projected to peak around April.
> 
> Granted these are all projections and nobody really knows when it will be over until its over.



but if this holds true for Florida looks like shouldn’t have near the shortage as other statea.


----------



## kc51570

dwbrewster said:


> Since we all know an extended closure is happening is Disney just waiting for the market to close today to announce?


That would be my guess, less immediate impact on their stock price. It looks like they may have filed to issue additional debt today too.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Kadorto said:


> If this holds true..  my guess is that we're looking at June for a reopen..  Maybe earlier..  we'll see
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections


Thanks for that!  Really interesting projections for sure.  I'm amazed at the WILDLY different information that comes out of the daily news conferences.  Granted we are VERY early on the curve.  While it does look like it will get a whole lot worse in the next month, it does look like there is light at the end of the tunnel.  IMHO, we REALLY need that more than anything.


----------



## Lewisc

dwbrewster said:


> Since we all know an extended closure is happening is Disney just waiting for the market to close today to announce?


Also waiting to review signed bill. Disney may decide letting employees collect unemployment instead of paying them makes sense. Might have to review with union.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lewisc said:


> Also waiting to review signed bill. Disney may decide letting employees collect unemployment instead of paying them makes sense. Might have to review with union.



Plus Trump still needs to sign it right?  I mean I am sure it will happen but I could see them wanting it 100% done


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-raises-1-3-billion-in-new-debt


----------



## aj24

Not sure if it's been mentioned earlier in the thread, but Swan/Dolphin cancelled all reservations with check-in dates up to April 9th.  We were due to check-in April 8th.  Bonvoy cancellation email + Swan cancellation email and points all returned to our Bonvoy account.


----------



## meremac

aj24 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned earlier in the thread, but Swan/Dolphin cancelled all reservations with check-in dates up to April 9th.  We were due to check-in April 8th.  Bonvoy cancellation email + Swan cancellation email and points all returned to our Bonvoy account.



Swan/Dolphin, Shades of Green, other area hotels, port hotels, other cruise lines, Universal, other guided tour companies, small and big suppliers...almost everyone else has communicated their plans to TAs and partners. Still complete radio silence from Disney.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Anchored

The governor of Florida just announced that all vacation rentals be suspended for the next 2 weeks, as well as checkpoints on the roads for people traveling in.
https://www.wtxl.com/news/local-new...entals-in-florida-orders-checkpoints-on-roads


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 483747



Indefinitely...That's the right answer.  I wonder how reservations are going to work going forward.

EDIT: You can still make reservations for post March 31st - it will be interesting and telling which dates actually get locked out.


----------



## fsjking

rteetz said:


> View attachment 483747



Wow. Further notice is big. That explains why they haven't announced anything. It'll be interesting how far out they let people cancel reservations.


God save the poor souls answering the phones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> View attachment 483747



do we know what this means for booked vacations?  It just says "indefininately" so are they going to auto cancel any or just have to call?


----------



## Kadorto

Jiminy76 said:


> I'm not too sure about June looking at this projection. If you filter it for Florida is shows their peak to be in mid May. They will not be out of this until at least mid to late July from what this projection is showing. It looks like Florida has a later projected peak than the other states in the US who are projected to peak around April.
> 
> Granted these are all projections and nobody really knows when it will be over until its over.
> [/QUOTE





Jiminy76 said:


> I'm not too sure about June looking at this projection. If you filter it for Florida is shows their peak to be in mid May. They will not be out of this until at least mid to late July from what this projection is showing. It looks like Florida has a later projected peak than the other states in the US who are projected to peak around April.
> 
> Granted these are all projections and nobody really knows when it will be over until its over.



I was thinking the same..  but then looking at the resources Florida has, it doesn't look like they'll be overwhelmed like NY.  Plus, the curve in FL is predicted to be a bit flatter.   To put this whole thing in perspective,  this website is predicting 81,000 deaths in the U.S.   In 2018, there were 61,000 flu related deaths and on average there are nearly 40,000 deaths from motor vehicle accidents each year.   Not that any of that is good..  just a few stats to consider.


----------



## NJlauren

TheMaxRebo said:


> do we know what this means for booked vacations?  It just says "indefininately" so are they going to auto cancel any or just have to call?



indefinitely makes sense, but they should says indefinitely but not before X date for planing reasons


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> do we know what this means for booked vacations?  It just says "indefininately" so are they going to auto cancel any or just have to call?


Not yet I am sure we will find out soon.


----------



## CJK

Where did you find that blurb, @rteetz ? I'm still seeing the same message on the Disney website that says it's closing at the end of March. 
ETA.....I TOTALLY believe you, I just wondered why I can't find anything yet on the Disney website. TIA!


----------



## lauraleh

Indefinitely actually causes more problems. They could have said April X or beyond.


----------



## tellingson

CJK said:


> Where did you find that blurb, @rteetz ? I'm still seeing the same message on the Disney website that says it's closing at the end of March.



https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-world-push-reopen-dates-virus-crisis-1287047
There are other outlets reporting this as well.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-raises-1-3-billion-in-new-debt


Easy - Avengers 5 - clear most of it off books


----------



## fsjking

lauraleh said:


> Indefinitely actually causes more problems. They could have said April X or beyond.



Yeah now people with July vacations are going to call. Hell people with 2021 vacations will be.


----------



## KerryCM

Snwbrdch1k said:


> I rescheduled our April vacation to August - we were CL and bought the extra fast passes. Signature Services is only accepting emails. Anyone have luck getting a refund for the extra fast passes purchased? I’ve called Guest Services, Reservations, and Tickets and have been told to email them, and I have, but still no answer after a few days. Thanks all!


My son got his money refunded for his purchased fastpasses. We were supposed to be there starting today, but rescheduled for my grandchildren’s fall break in October.


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Where did you find that blurb, @rteetz ? I'm still seeing the same message on the Disney website that says it's closing at the end of March.
> ETA.....I TOTALLY believe you, I just wondered why I can't find anything yet on the Disney website. TIA!


Disney posted it on social media


----------



## J-BOY

lauraleh said:


> Indefinitely actually causes more problems. They could have said April X or beyond.


And that's unfortunate, but Disney's job right now isn't to avoid inconveniencing people. They're being as honest as they can and can't commit to a date as this is a huge, complicated situation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Right thing to do, IMO. Better indefinite closure than constantly extending it out. I think an end date just gives false hope and also more stress as the dates approach and someone’s date is right on the other side (as March 31st did for people).


----------



## crazy4wdw

From the WDW website:
We are waving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020


----------



## Farro

fsjking said:


> Yeah now people with July vacations are going to call. Hell people with 2021 vacations will be.



At least they are being honest. They have no idea when or how they will reopen and are giving the people the chance to cancel.

And I'm going 2021, I'm not cancelling!


----------



## rteetz

crazy4wdw said:


> From the WDW website:
> We are waving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30, 2020


That has been there since the initial closure.


----------



## fsjking

Farro said:


> At least they are being honest. They have no idea when or how they will reopen and are giving the people the chance to cancel.
> 
> And I'm going 2021, I'm not cancelling!



I don't disagree with the decision. I just hope they put all the people they have off work on the phones. You won't be able to get through for a month.


----------



## vinotinto

Any date right now would be a pure guess. So much depends on how well people follow the guidelines and do their best to stay at home (except, of course, for gathering essential groceries, medicines, and performing essential work). If people comply, we can slow down the rate of infection. If they don’t, then it’s going to continue spreading exponentially. Disney has no way of knowing when the infections will slow down. I’ve seen models predicting peaks in May, June, and July. So, while I sympathize with all of you because our trips are up in the air, this is the correct announcement for the moment.


----------



## Jacq7414

We booked our flights for our July trip already through JetBlue and they aren’t refunding July departures yet. So I’m going to hold onto my reservation until JetBlue let’s us know what we can do


----------



## mshanson3121

Soooo....they waited till last possible minute on Friday afternoon for stock market purposes?


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Soooo....they waited till last possible minute on Friday afternoon for stock market purposes?


Sure, let me call up Bob Chapek to double check. I'll let you know!


----------



## Remy is Up

fsjking said:


> Wow. Further notice is big. That explains why they haven't announced anything. It'll be interesting how far out they let people cancel reservations.
> 
> 
> God save the poor souls answering the phones.


Monday will be crazy for the cms


----------



## Iowamomof4

I am anxious for them to extend their accommodations for date-based tickets. That's about the only thing I need right now before I cancel our trip.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If people booked in 2021 call that is just silly. I feel horrible for any CM answering phones.


----------



## Amymouse13

Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Wow. I’m glad they said “until further notice,” though. I know that makes it so so hard for people who have trips planned, but if they had set an April date, it would have been extended. Same for May and probably beyond. They truly don’t know, and aren’t giving false hope.

I just feel so bad for everyone who can’t go on their trips, all this uncertainty (when would you even rebook for?) and for all the phone CMs who will be dealing with the upcoming deluge of cancellations. And especially for all the CMs who are unsure what the future holds. What. A. Mess.


----------



## fsjking

Amymouse13 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...



I wouldn't even try till more is known. You are just asking to have to rebook again.


----------



## Amymouse13

fsjking said:


> I wouldn't even try till more is known. You are just asking to have to rebook again.



True, but not to get off topic we booked with David's... (SMH)... So likely we have to rebook to not lose money, but we still might, this is a huge mess for David's


----------



## Remy is Up

Iowamomof4 said:


> I am anxious for them to extend their accommodations for date-based tickets. That's about the only thing I need right now before I cancel our trip.


They will likely post something but again. Most people wont be able to get answers till monday


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lauraleh said:


> Indefinitely actually causes more problems. They could have said April X or beyond.



I think Indefinite sends a strong message though and lets people that were on the fence feel better about cancelling

I do think that it would have been better if they said something like "indefinite and we will automatically cancel all vacations that were set to start before May 15th" or something like that


----------



## meremac

Amymouse13 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...



Yep. I can still book with an April 1 check-in date on the TA site.  TA site still says closed through March 31. CM at the TA call center had no idea about this announcement or what it means for us. Calling back to see if I can get a different answer when I talk to someone else.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Amymouse13 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...



If you’re talking rebooking, it also becomes a question of when you feel safe going. Say they did open when things are still fairly bad in Florida, would you want to be there? And then you’re further limited by DVC ability and whenever your owners points expire.

Personally I am not rebooking (we are sitting and waiting on a refund from David’s and if we don’t get it will take necessary steps afterwards), but if I was I would go pretty far out, like as far as I could.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Indefinite sends a strong message though and lets people that were on the fence feel better about cancelling
> 
> I do think that it would have been better if they said something like "indefinite and we will automatically cancel all vacations that were set to start before May 15th" or something like that



Then you have people counting down the days until May 16th and stressing about late May trips and anxiously waiting those announcements.

I agree that it sends a strong message saying indefinite, and I think that was the right thing to do. Also points to a gradual opening, with Springs and/or hotels coming online, and then parks.


----------



## Krandor

With this being so open ended call center is going to get flooded with people demanding to know if their trip on this date will go ahread or not.


----------



## lauraleh

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Indefinite sends a strong message though and lets people that were on the fence feel better about cancelling
> 
> I do think that it would have been better if they said something like "indefinite and we will automatically cancel all vacations that were set to start before May 15th" or something like that



100% agree.   Would have been a better idea to go with a Tokyo like announcement.  Until XXXX, with the possibility to be further extended.  With this announcement, they could open back up any day.


----------



## Spridell

Amymouse13 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...



On Disney site itself it lets me book first week of May.


----------



## Krandor

Looks like it is a rolling 7 day window on disney auto-cancelling reservations.


----------



## Amymouse13

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you’re talking rebooking, it also becomes a question of when you feel safe going. Say they did open when things are still fairly bad in Florida, would you want to be there? And then you’re further limited by DVC ability and whenever your owners points expire.
> 
> Personally I am not rebooking (we are sitting and waiting on a refund from David’s and if we don’t get it will take necessary steps afterwards), but if I was I would go pretty far out, like as far as I could.



Yes we may have to take that route but I'm not sure how successful it will be... I don't think they will issue refunds...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## fsjking

Spridell said:


> On Disney site itself it lets me book first week of May.



The Disney site will still let you book April 1st.


----------



## wallawallakids

Amymouse13 said:


> Yes we may have to take that route but I'm not sure how successful it will be... I don't think they will issue refunds...


I agree.  I don’t think they will give refunds either.


----------



## Krandor

From thier updated page "If no action is taken by you before your check-in date disney with automatially cancel your reservation within 7 days of the of the original check-in date"


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Amymouse13 said:


> Yes we may have to take that route but I'm not sure how successful it will be... I don't think they will issue refunds...



It depends what the member is willing to do, some will rebook for someone else if possible and then David’s will refund. Don’t know if you saw but they also are rolling out travel credits if that’s something you’re comfortable with.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> With this being so open ended call center is going to get flooded with people demanding to know if their trip on this date will go ahread or not.


And they will be given a strict script to follow.


----------



## vinotinto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think Indefinite sends a strong message though and lets people that were on the fence feel better about cancelling
> 
> I do think that it would have been better if they said something like "*indefinite and we will automatically cancel all vacations that were set to start before May 15th" or something like that*


They did say something like that. Indefinite and they are automatically cancelling reservations within the next 7 days. So, cancellations on a rolling weekly basis.

“If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment.”

Edit to add: @Krandor beat me by 1 minute! ;-)


----------



## Brianstl

J-BOY said:


> And that's unfortunate, but Disney's job right now isn't to avoid inconveniencing people. They're being as honest as they can and can't commit to a date as this is a huge, complicated situation.


Keeping the customer happy is sort of a big part of the business they are in.


----------



## Brianstl

mshanson3121 said:


> Soooo....they waited till last possible minute on Friday afternoon for stock market purposes?



No, every investor in the world already figured out they are closed indefinitely.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.


----------



## Westy239

Just called to cancel our April 5th trip. Told the CM that DW was closed indefinitely according to the website on my phone. She said no one has told them that. So as far as she was concerned it was opening on April 1


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.



Well dang, I picked the right time to become a passholder then. 2 years for the price of one!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.



And if that happens we are in a seriously bad situation all around.


----------



## fsjking

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.



Bold is not the word I'd use.

The scenarios that lead to them not opening in 2020 are almost all going to be the ones that involve them never reopening.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> And if that happens we are in a seriously bad situation all around.



We are in a seriously bad situation.


----------



## mattpeto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.



Will we care about Disney World then?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> We are in a seriously bad situation.



You know what I meant.


----------



## The Pho

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.


Edit: like Ryan said, I don’t want to lead us down this rabbit hole.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> From thier updated page "If no action is taken by you before your check-in date disney with automatially cancel your reservation within 7 days of the of the original check-in date"





vinotinto said:


> They did say something like that. Indefinite and they are automatically cancelling reservations within the next 7 days. So, cancellations on a rolling weekly basis.
> 
> “If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment.”
> 
> Edit to add: @Krandor beat me by 1 minute! ;-)




Thanks - I hadn't seen that.  That is good ... so at least you can kinda just sit still for now and just wait (though 7 days feels like it isn't a ton of time to then cancel flights and stuff, but maybe it is nowadays)


----------



## Krandor

The Pho said:


> If that happens, I imagine most parks around the country will never reopen.



I doubt that.  Maybe not under current ownership but parks that are in good condition somebody will buy them and reopen them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hopefully there won’t be any Jazzlands after this.


----------



## rteetz

Ok, let’s not all speculate about parks never reopening please. We aren’t at that point. If we get there then fine but speculating like that does no good.


----------



## Tandy

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.


Another one of the nonsense posts...


----------



## Brianstl

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.


It will be open in less than six months at the latest.  If containment doesn’t work in this country, by that point there would be herd immunity with how fast this spreads.


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> It will be open in less than six months at the latest.  If containment doesn’t work in this country, by that point there would be herd immunity with how fast this spreads.



This, plus the fact by then medicine to treat it will probably be available and by next year a vaccine.  

Disney world will MOST DEFINITELY open again and like u said within the next 6 months for sure.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Brianstl said:


> It will be open in less than six months at the latest.  If containment doesn’t work in this country, by that point there would be herd immunity with how fast this spreads.


China just had to go back to closing all its movie theatres again after reopening them.  It’s going to be a cycle of outbreaks and then mitigation and then outbreaks and then mitigation for a while.  We might be opening movie theatres and restaurants in less than 6 months but we’re not reopening venues that hold 50,000 people.


----------



## meremac

A little update: CMs at the call centers have not been given any information. At all. One said they "could still" open on April 1 (which is clearly not possible). The other said that they will "probably" not open on April 1. They don't know how long our commission will be protected, if it all. The only thing they are advising us to tell our clients is that their packages will automatically be refunded if their check-in date passes and they have not yet reopened. There is no rolling 7-day period according to both CMs I spoke to. They both suggested that we try to gauge our clients' "comfort level"  (same words both times) with their own trip dates to see how long THEY want to wait. It is not the CMs fault because they can only tell me what they have been trained to say. But...I honestly have no words right now.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Very interesting wording on the site: "If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans. *And soon, we'll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations"*

Wondering what exactly the "additional options" for booking will entail. Our trip is scheduled April 15th. In a PERFECT world, it would be nice if we can reschedule our trip and keep our ADRs/Experiences/FP....now that is some wishful thinking LOL. Any ideas what that could mean?


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> China just had to go back to closing all its movie theatres again after reopening them.  It’s going to be a cycle of outbreaks and then mitigation and then outbreaks and then mitigation for a while.  We might be opening movie theatres and restaurants in less than 6 months but we’re not reopening venues that hold 50,000 people.


Can we stick to WDW and other theme parks please? As far as I know none of us here are experts on this disease and if we were I don’t think we’d be posting here.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

FlagrantFleur said:


> Very interesting wording on the site: "If needed, many reservations can be modified online via My Plans. *And soon, we'll share additional options for booking and modifying vacations"*
> 
> Wondering what exactly the "additional options" for booking will entail. Our trip is scheduled April 15th. In a PERFECT world, it would be nice if we can reschedule our trip and keep our ADRs/Experiences/FP....now that is some wishful thinking LOL. Any ideas what that could mean?


I really don’t think you’re going to have problems with getting ADR’s, Exprerience’s and whatever fastpasses your heart desires if/when Disney reopens.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Can we stick to WDW and other theme parks please? As far as I know none of us here are experts on this disease and if we were I don’t think we’d be posting here.



Sorry.  It's tough to stay on topic in thread like this that is all over the place.  My apologies.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

meremac said:


> A little update: CMs at the call centers have not been given any information. At all. One said they "could still" open on April 1 (which is clearly not possible). The other said that they will "probably" not open on April 1. They don't know how long our commission will be protected, if it all. The only thing they are advising us to tell our clients is that their packages will automatically be refunded if their check-in date passes and they have not yet reopened. There is no rolling 7-day period according to both CMs I spoke to. It is not the CMs fault because they can only tell me what they have been trained to say. But...I honestly have no words right now.



I wonder if this is a product of call center CMs working from home and info not getting to them fast enough. They are, right?

Although how stupid would it be to release the indefinite closure without assuring front line CMs are informed first .


----------



## Spaceguy55

Anchored said:


> The governor of Florida just announced that all vacation rentals be suspended for the next 2 weeks, as well as checkpoints on the roads for people traveling in.
> https://www.wtxl.com/news/local-new...entals-in-florida-orders-checkpoints-on-roads


I live in a resort area and this sounds like a state shut down is coming soon.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> Can we stick to WDW and other theme parks please? As far as I know none of us here are experts on this disease and if we were I don’t think we’d be posting here.


Fair enough.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Sorry.  It's tough to stay on topic in thread like this that is all over the place.  My apologies.


If anything I think here we should try to be somewhat positive. Doom and gloom should be saved for FB or other social media sites where it’s rampant. Our mental states won’t do well if everything we discuss is constantly negative here.


----------



## meremac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if this is a product of call center CMs working from home and info not getting to them fast enough. They are, right?
> 
> Although how stupid would it be to release the indefinite closure without assuring front line CMs are informed first .



I am sure that's a huge part of it. But one CM did an online chat with Guest Services...and even Guest Services had no info beyond the press release. I just don't understand why they waited this long to make the announcement if they had NONE of the logistics figured out. And I felt so bad for the CMs. They just sounded so confused and tired.


----------



## Miffy

vinotinto said:


> They did say something like that. Indefinite and they are automatically cancelling reservations within the next 7 days. So, cancellations on a rolling weekly basis.
> 
> “If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, *Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date* and process any refund due to the original form of payment.”
> 
> Edit to add: @Krandor beat me by 1 minute! ;-)


Does this mean that 7 days before your check-in date they'll automatically cancel your reservation? Or that sometime during the period starting on your check-in date thru 7 days afterward your reservation will get canceled? I feel like it could mean either of these.


----------



## meremac

Miffy said:


> Does this mean that 7 days before your check-in date they'll automatically cancel your reservation? Or that sometime during the period starting on your check-in date thru 7 days afterward your reservation will get canceled? I feel like it could mean either of these.



According to the CM I spoke to, reservations will automatically cancelled and refunded within 7 days OF the check-in date if WDW happens to not be open on your check-in date. It does not refer to a 7-day rolling period.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## meremac

rteetz said:


>



That's awesome. A perfect statement right now. Honestly, I have been incredibly impressed with NBCUniversal throughout this entire crisis. And I was so sad to hear about their audio tech.


----------



## Miffy

meremac said:


> According to the CM I spoke to, reservations will automatically cancelled and refunded within 7 days OF the check-in date if WDW happens to not be open on your check-in date. It does not refer to a 7-day rolling period.


So--excuse me for being dense about this!--if my reservation starts on April 10th then sometime between April 10 and April 17 it will automatically be canceled? Just so I totally understand this. It's the "within" part I don't totally get. Thank you!

And OF COURSE Disney will reopen. We need the Disney parks and resorts! They're an essential part of my existence.


----------



## meremac

Miffy said:


> So--excuse me for being dense about this!--if my reservation starts on April 10th then sometime between April 10 and April 17 it will automatically be canceled? Just so I totally understand this. It's the "within" part I don't totally get. Thank you!
> 
> And OF COURSE Disney will reopen. We need the Disney parks and resorts! They're an essential part of my existence.



I honestly don't know 100% for sure. But that was my understanding. If you were my client, I was advised to tell you that if WDW is not open on April 10, you will automatically be refunded your package price (minus insurance and air) within 7 days of your check-in date. Or you can cancel now if you want, depending on your "comfort level".


----------



## armerida

meremac said:


> According to the CM I spoke to, reservations will automatically cancelled and refunded within 7 days OF the check-in date if WDW happens to not be open on your check-in date. It does not refer to a 7-day rolling period.


So does this mean that they won’t cancel someone’s reservation and then re-open for those dates 7 days later? I.e. they’ll know 7 days ahead of when they’re finally ready to open?


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## fsjking

armerida said:


> So does this mean that they won’t cancel someone’s reservation and then re-open for those dates 7 days later? I.e. they’ll know 7 days ahead of when they’re finally ready to open?



It says within 7 days of your check in date. I read that as up to 7 days after.


----------



## TwoMisfits

I think Disney will reopen in 2020...but I think it will be a Discovery Cove experience for 2020.  I'm sure a lot of smart corporate people are figuring out how Disney can make money, but keep to needed health and sanitation.

I totally see an open of a single park for a guided or pre-set experience - with people driving in, parking, walking in, and staying in groups under 10...and possibly staying for a limited amount of time.

If I was guessing which park could do this 1st...I'd actually think Animal Kingdom.  I mean, the animals and trails are there anyway...and they are all outside...

And I think these would be "tours" and "tour priced", and possibly for only those 18+ (aka, those who can keep their hands to themselves).  Designed for local folks only (so no flying, no hotels, etc)...


----------



## Tandy

choirfarm said:


> My guess is that we should take this new announcement to be, we are closed until we announce we are not.  They will need some lead time to power up. So let's say Florida peaks in middle of April and by middle of May they are seeing numbers declining substantially, they will announce they are opening June 9th.  That is once they have cleared it with the governor, CDC, etc.
> 
> Honestly, this is all Disney can do. So many unanswered questions for them.


Don’t think they can do that. People have reservations. They can’t wait day before to cancel flight or hotels off property or whatnot. It will have to be  incremental but definite


----------



## eliseisawkward

vinotinto said:


> They did say something like that. Indefinite and they are automatically cancelling reservations within the next 7 days. So, cancellations on a rolling weekly basis.
> 
> “If no action is taken by you before your check-in date for arrivals during the closure period, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment.”
> 
> Edit to add: @Krandor beat me by 1 minute! ;-)


 


fsjking said:


> It says within 7 days of your check in date. I read that as up to 7 days after.


 I also read it as 7 days after check in date.


----------



## fsjking

Tandy said:


> Don’t think they can do that. People have reservations. They can’t wait day before to cancel flight or hotels off property or whatnot. It will have to be in incremental but definite



They just set down that they can. They are closed indefinitely. Up to June 30th, you can cancel any time you want. If you don't they will cancel you within a week of your stay. As of now, they are closed till June 30th unless something changes and they can open earlier. If it gets extended past June 30th, they'll make an announcement about that then. Probably in June.


----------



## Krandor

armerida said:


> So does this mean that they won’t cancel someone’s reservation and then re-open for those dates 7 days later? I.e. they’ll know 7 days ahead of when they’re finally ready to open?



It will take time to get things started back up with ordering supplies, calling CMs back, creating schedules, etc.   I expect we'll know 7 days ahead of when they are opening when those kind of things start happening.  The minute schedules go out with attraction CMs having hours, it will hit this site almost immediately.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> It will be open in less than six months at the latest.  If containment doesn’t work in this country, by that point there would be herd immunity with how fast this spreads.


I'm still.leaning to july


----------



## Remy is Up

meremac said:


> I am sure that's a huge part of it. But one CM did an online chat with Guest Services...and even Guest Services had no info beyond the press release. I just don't understand why they waited this long to make the announcement if they had NONE of the logistics figured out. And I felt so bad for the CMs. They just sounded so confused and tired.


Every part of the call center, even from home talk.to one another through chat module and at the moment noone knows a thing.


----------



## ;-)

I hate to say it but the ripple effect hasn’t even begun across the US, which they are expecting it to.  It’s bad here in NY.  But the time we start to get better it will get worse in other states; it will take a long time to completely settle down in our country.  Florida isn’t in the state yet, It really is uncertain and no telling what is going to happen.  We’re supposed to go to Disney in August, and just canceled our Aruba trip for this spring, but the way it’s looking day by day who knows what will happen.  I never thought it would come to this.  I never thought a city like NY would ever shut down the way it has.  A week ago I said “this sucks I have to cancel Aruba...at least there’s Disney is August!” It’s months away, right? But we are so in the dark.  I swear day to day things are getting worse.  Taking it out is good therapy, when it comes down to it we all have our opinions but in reality NO ONE knows what the future holds!


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

choirfarm said:


> I think you might have misunderstood me.  In my example, Disney gave 3-4 weeks notice before they opened. ( if it looks good mid-May, start ramping up to open mid June).  That way people can make reservations. They can hire back who they need, etc.  Otherwise, they have told you they are cancelling 7 days before unless you choose to cancel earlier.



Also it helps with a gradual opening if people who have to travel to get there don’t have a ton of lead time, meaning it would be more of a slow trickle of larger crowds and the early ones would consist of mostly locals.

It would not be a good idea to have a grand opening date of sorts that people actually have time to plan to take advantage of, IMO.


----------



## meremac

choirfarm said:


> Honestly, this is all Disney can do. So many unanswered questions for them.



I have to respectfully disagree here. They didn't have to give us a reopening date because that just might not be possible (and I respect that), but there's a lot more they could have done. They could have prepared their call center CMs to answer basic questions (again, not faulting the CMs here). They could have given TAs a heads up prior to the press release so we didn't have find out about this from our clients or on a discussion board (as an aside, we STILL haven't received an e-mail about the press release). They could have reassured us like Universal did by letting us know that they will be paying our commission for PIF reservations through X date but that they couldn't promise anything beyond that (or at least tell us "sorry, but we can't pay you at all from here on out"). As it stands now, we are spending yet another weekend in the dark in complete uncertainty. I'm sorry, but that just isn't fair to folks who have spent years and years supporting a company's bottom line and who have, more importantly, believed completely in a company.

Edit: I really do apologize for my intensity today. It's just been a really emotional week for lots of reasons. I know in my heart that we will learn more in the coming days and weeks. I'm just a bit frayed, as we all are.


----------



## whiporee

Remy is Up said:


> Let me clarify. I was responding to the person who asked about her later trip and CL extra FPS.
> I have several people close to me who work for Disney or Universal, in management and in other positions, 3 are relatives.
> 
> As far as an announcement from Disney on reopening or extending the closure, from the 2 people in management I speak to regularly, as of yesterday one of them had no communication from those above her other than they had been told they would receive further information today. One of them has been involved in discussions on plans as to what to do moving forward but what he told me I cannot relay because that would be inappropriate.
> 
> As far as call centers, my daughter works in one of the centers and they were given Thursday-Sunday off and will be working from home starting Monday. They had to do some extra training and find enough hardware to allow the CMs to work from home. There is a HUGE backlog of emails they will be going through and the phone qeue is crazy 2 minutes after lines open so you have to be patient. Waits have been up to an hour. It is not they dont have enough people, but, noone couldve prepared for this and the mass amounts of calls are overwhelming. Yes it is frustrating but they cant just move other people into those positions because A. Not enough hardware and B. the training for the call center varies by department and can be up to 8-12 weeks before they are even allowed on the floor.
> 
> And lastly my reasoning for believing this goes into June/July is having a several friends in the healthcare industry, inclusive of a spouse, who KNOWS what the hospital and social situation is in Florida right now and having a brother higher up in Universal management who has already been told not to expect any reopening until Memorial Day or afterwards. They are playing it by ear and are hoping for sooner, but, based on the environment here in Florida, they are preparing for longer.
> 
> Hope that clarifies my statement



Re: CL FP booking for June -- I did get an email back this afternoon that said they understand my concerns, and as soon as they are back and running they'll address them. Not what I had hoped for, but all I could reasonably expect.


----------



## dieumeye

TwoMisfits said:


> I think Disney will reopen in 2020...but I think it will be a Discovery Cove experience for 2020.  I'm sure a lot of smart corporate people are figuring out how Disney can make money, but keep to needed health and sanitation.
> 
> I totally see an open of a single park for a guided or pre-set experience - with people driving in, parking, walking in, and staying in groups under 10...and possibly staying for a limited amount of time.
> 
> If I was guessing which park could do this 1st...I'd actually think Animal Kingdom.  I mean, the animals and trails are there anyway...and they are all outside...
> 
> And I think these would be "tours" and "tour priced", and possibly for only those 18+ (aka, those who can keep their hands to themselves).  Designed for local folks only (so no flying, no hotels, etc)...


This is a really interesting idea for an initial opening. Like, you have a “reservation” for a guided small group tour that will lead you through the park. Extremely limited capacity. Groups timed to avoid each other. It’s almost as if they would only be running guided VIP tours with no “free roaming” guests.

The question is how much it would cost to operate the parks in this manner versus how much they could charge for this experience. Conceptually I think it would work, and it would be a neat experience, but I imagine the cost would require insanely expensive tickets to operate a park that way.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> No, every investor in the world already figured out they are closed indefinitely.



I was mostly just repeating what others had speculated - that they were waiting until late Friday to minimize impact. I agree, they should have already known. But.... there are a lot of things people should already be realizing these days and aren't 



Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold prediction:  Disney World is not re-opening in 2020.



I wouldn't go this far. I think it'll be well into summer before the parks open in any form, and I think it will be a very minimal experience for quite awhile. But...to be fair, I suppose it's possible. Let's be realistic - crowded venues that hold tens of thousands of people are going to be the very last thing to re-open.


----------



## fsjking

mshanson3121 said:


> I was mostly just repeating what others had speculated - that they were waiting until late Friday to minimize impact. I agree, they should have already known. But.... there are a lot of things people should already be realizing these days and aren't ☹
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go this far. I think it'll be well into summer before the parks open in any form, and I think it will be a very minimal experience for quite awhile. But...to be fair, I suppose it's possible. Let's be realistic - crowded venues that hold tens of thousands of people are going to be the very last thing to re-open.



Major league baseball may have something to say about that. I can't see them forcing a whole season to be scrapped.


----------



## andyman8

Interesting email I received from Universal Orlando today about my AP. They are suspending monthly payments, effective today, and will announce at a later date when they will resume. Gotta wonder if Disney will follow suit.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

fsjking said:


> Major league baseball may have something to say about that. I can't see them forcing a whole season to be scrapped.


They can play without fans in the stands.  They make a lot of money from the tv rights.


----------



## fsjking

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> They can play without fans in the stands.  They make a lot of money from the tv rights.



true. People would lose their minds though.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

I really wish they would have picked another ‘not before date’. I realize it’s hard for them to say but now I feel like I won’t be able to make a decision until a week before my trip. It would have been nice to have the closure of knowing it wasn’t possible sooner than 7 days out.


----------



## kymom99

mshanson3121 said:


> I was mostly just repeating what others had speculated - that they were waiting until late Friday to minimize impact. I agree, they should have already known. But.... there are a lot of things people should already be realizing these days and aren't
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go this far. I think it'll be well into summer before the parks open in any form, and I think it will be a very minimal experience for quite awhile. But...to be fair, I suppose it's possible. Let's be realistic - crowded venues that hold tens of thousands of people are going to be the very last thing to re-open.


It seems like things would open back up in the reverse order they closed. Maybe? IDK just a thought


----------



## kymom99

meremac said:


> I have to respectfully disagree here. They didn't have to give us a reopening date because that just might not be possible (and I respect that), but there's a lot more they could have done. They could have prepared their call center CMs to answer basic questions (again, not faulting the CMs here). They could have given TAs a heads up prior to the press release so we didn't have find out about this from our clients or on a discussion board (as an aside, we STILL haven't received an e-mail about the press release). They could have reassured us like Universal did by letting us know that they will be paying our commission for PIF reservations through X date but that they couldn't promise anything beyond that (or at least tell us "sorry, but we can't pay you at all from here on out"). As it stands now, we are spending yet another weekend in the dark in complete uncertainty. I'm sorry, but that just isn't fair to folks who have spent years and years supporting a company's bottom line and who have, more importantly, believed completely in a company.
> 
> Edit: I really do apologize for my intensity today. It's just been a really emotional week for lots of reasons. I know in my heart that we will learn more in the coming days and weeks. I'm just a bit frayed, as we all are.


I totally agree with you


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> I really feel like we are gonna have to learn to live with It. It’s not going anywhere but as more and more get it and become immune which they are stating is a fact will help a lot.



I don't think the doctors and nurses fighting this thing want to "just learn to live with it".  We need to do better for their sakes.


----------



## xuxa777

meremac said:


> I have to respectfully disagree here. They didn't have to give us a reopening date because that just might not be possible (and I respect that), but there's a lot more they could have done. They could have prepared their call center CMs to answer basic questions (again, not faulting the CMs here). They could have given TAs a heads up prior to the press release so we didn't have find out about this from our clients or on a discussion board (as an aside, we STILL haven't received an e-mail about the press release). They could have reassured us like Universal did by letting us know that they will be paying our commission for PIF reservations through X date but that they couldn't promise anything beyond that (or at least tell us "sorry, but we can't pay you at all from here on out"). As it stands now, we are spending yet another weekend in the dark in complete uncertainty. I'm sorry, but that just isn't fair to folks who have spent years and years supporting a company's bottom line and who have, more importantly, believed completely in a company.
> 
> Edit: I really do apologize for my intensity today. It's just been a really emotional week for lots of reasons. I know in my heart that we will learn more in the coming days and weeks. I'm just a bit frayed, as we all are.



I am positive Disney would have loved to have the time to implement all the things you mention. Keep in mind though, they just had to shut down pretty much their entire company (BTW one of the world's largest companies) for months. I get the frustration and stress though. I truly hate it for you personally and the entire TA industry. Millions of people lost their jobs within the past week. To say this is unprecedented in history is an understatement. Disney is doing the best they can. Stay safe and healthy. It is a tough time for all.


----------



## fsjking

lady danger said:


> No one expected that the NBA would cancel its season either until it happened.  If multiple states keep their bans on large gatherings in place, it's not like the MLB would have a choice in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> We're nowhere close to a point where we can just learn to live with it.  We have multiple cities that are likely to run out of hospital beds in the next month.  New York's morgues are already nearly at capacity and they're bringing in refridgerator trucks to handle the extra bodies.  There will come a time when the rate of infection slows down to the point where life can start returning to normal, but we're not anywhere near that point yet.



I cannot believe this will be at the ban on gatherings level 5 months from now. There might be hotspots, but it will not be nationwide at that point.


----------



## Sandisw

Amymouse13 said:


> Has anyone tried to book a date to see if they locked out before some arbitrary date?  I'm not even sure with David's when to try to rebook...



DVC website has not yet been updated to reflect the new change of closing.  It is still listing accepting reservations from April 1st on,

I imagine it will be changed within the next day.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> Florida's peak is likely 6 weeks off per the docs around here



If that is right then we are likely into June for a disney reopening.


----------



## jlwhitney

lady danger said:


> No one expected that the NBA would cancel its season either until it happened.  If multiple states keep their bans on large gatherings in place, it's not like the MLB would have a choice in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> We're nowhere close to a point where we can just learn to live with it.  We have multiple cities that are likely to run out of hospital beds in the next month.  New York's morgues are already nearly at capacity and they're bringing in refridgerator trucks to handle the extra bodies.  There will come a time when the rate of infection slows down to the point where life can start returning to normal, but we're not anywhere near that point yet.



yes but even when it slows we are still going to have to accept the fact that it is still around.


----------



## Yarbogash

jlwhitney said:


> yes but even when it slows we are still going to have to accept the fact that it is still around.


Yes. As somebody who is prone to chronic bronchitis I will not be visiting WDW or anything like it until I have had the virus and recovered or I’ve received a vaccine.


----------



## Elijah Abrams

Given the "stay-at-home" guidelines (that will last until April 9th) issued by the Osceloa and Orange counties of Florida (where Walt Disney World lies), I predict that Disney World will reopen on April 10th.

California's Orange County has similar guidelines that are in effect until March 31st, but the whole aforementioned state also has similar guidelines that will last "until further notice", which is making me unsure of when Disneyland in California will reopen.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Remember that Hong Kong and Shanghai Disneyland have been closed for 2 months and they don't have a reopening date yet.  I expect the same timeline for Disneyland and WDW.  if Hong Kong and Shanghai close for 3 months, then Disneyland and WDW will close for 3 months


----------



## mrsg00fy

The DVC website is now updated with the new rules. They will continue to put borrowed points for cancelled reservations back to their original use year.  They have not changed the rules for banked points or extended the banking deadline for the close in use years.  They are evaluating options for how to better assist with these situations.


----------



## Remy is Up

Elijah Abrams said:


> Given the "stay-at-home" guidelines (that will last until April 9th) issued by the Osceloa and Orange counties of Florida (where Walt Disney World lies), I predict that Disney World will reopen on April 10th.
> 
> California's Orange County has similar guidelines that are in effect until March 31st, but the whole aforementioned state also has similar guidelines that will last "until further notice", which is making me unsure of when Disneyland in California will reopen.



Wishful thinking. I'll give you the whole.month of april. You give me late june to july and let's see who is closer to the date.


----------



## Marionnette

mrsg00fy said:


> The DVC website is now updated with the new rules. They will continue to put borrowed points for cancelled reservations back to their original use year.  They have not changed the rules for banked points or extended the banking deadline for the close in use years.  They are evaluating options for how to better assist with these situations.


But the policy is as clear as mud. Does “closed until further notice” mean I can cancel my July reservation, that uses borrowed points, and they will go back into the UY they were borrowed from? Or do I need to wait until DVC announces that they are closed for July before I’m covered?

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## jlwhitney

Yarbogash said:


> Yes. As somebody who is prone to chronic bronchitis I will not be visiting WDW or anything like it until I have had the virus and recovered or I’ve received a vaccine.



And that is completely fair. Things are going to reopen and its going to be up to people to choose what risk they want to take just like with everything. I will say I hope schools and employers offer more grace with illnesses then they have in the past. I also think parents need to have a better way at getting sick notes from dr.s for school. I have so many friends that just send them because they can't easily afford to shell out $100-150 for a sick visit to essentially get a not so there kid is excused.


----------



## choirfarm

Marionnette said:


> But the policy is as clear as mud. Does “closed until further notice” mean I can cancel my July reservation, that uses borrowed points, and they will go back into the UY they were borrowed from? Or do I need to wait until DVC announces that they are closed for July before I’m covered?
> 
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Yeah, but they cannot do that and this was best for them.  As i said before, the only time they can start making a plan for re-opening is when Florida's numbers start declining substantially.  But even then, I wonder.  Most of the hot spots in the nation right now are prime travel spots ( like skiing in Colorado) So, if numbers are good in Floriday, but still increasing in 10 other states, what then? 

But I digress.  Let's say, we have a vaccine or the cases just miraculously stop in mid- May.  Then, Disney can say we will open in 3 weeks and work toward that.  But right now they have no basis on which to make their decision.  They don't want to remove the option to open if in some miraculous way things get better.  It sucks, but I do not know how else they can do it with this stupid virus.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Not putting out false hope for reopening because I truly think this will go throughout April if not into mid May BUT park hours on the website are blank through April 9 and resume on April 10. Maybe we can expect an update before this...


----------



## hertamaniac

I lean towards a June opening.  If they open in two weeks, they might as well hang signs in front of each park/resort "Welcome Foolish Mortals".


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> I lean towards a June opening.  If they open in two weeks, they might as well hang signs in front of each park/resort "Welcome Foolish Mortals".



Yeah I think Parks opening in June is what they going for now.  I have been thinking that a while now.  

I do think we could see Disney Springs open by Memorial Day.


----------



## Warm Hugs

hertamaniac said:


> I lean towards a June opening.  If they open in two weeks, they might as well hang signs in front of each park/resort "Welcome Foolish Mortals".


You have people thinking it’s my choice and whether I want to take the risk.  Unfortunately, it’s this type of selfish thinking that we are in this mess.. it’s not your risk.. by thinking this way, you put others, especially the elderly and other high risk individuals, at risk.  One reason government has to impose restrictions to prevent people with this type of thinking from harming others... if people who will go to Disney no matter the situation because they have no self control, then you have to force them by closing down Disney.

And when Disney, beaches, etc. open this year after the curve flattens, it will be these selfish people that will help the curve spike again like a wave (Hong Kong and Japan) and government will have to close down Disney, beaches, etc. again due to people not being able to have self control.


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> Yeah I think Parks opening in June is what they going for now.  I have been thinking that a while now.
> 
> I do think we could see Disney Springs open by Memorial Day.



But when I said yesterday it would be months, you quoted me and said it would be sooner than I thought right?  No matter as this is devastating to Orlando regardless.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> Yeah I think Parks opening in June is what they going for now.  I have been thinking that a while now.
> 
> I do think we could see Disney Springs open by Memorial Day.



I agree, Mid to late June For the parks  is really the best case scenerio if everything’s goes right, peaks when expected, no new peaks start appearing, and some anti viral  treatments show some promise. Here’s hoping but as we see A LOT can change in a month


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> But when I said yesterday it would be months, you quoted me and said it would be sooner than I thought right?  No matter as this is devastating to Orlando regardless.



I have always said mid to late May/June.  Look back at all my posts.  I have been saying that since day 1.  If that's what you meant when you said that, I am sorry I misunderstood.

I do thing local business in Orlando area will open BEFORE Disney.


----------



## ;-)

Spridell said:


> I have always said mid to late May/June.  Look back at all my posts.  I have been saying that since day 1.  If that's what you meant when you said that, I am sorry I misunderstood.
> 
> I do thing local business in Orlando area will open BEFORE Disney.


I agree! And when Disney finally is given the green light to open, it will be with limited staff, hours and occupancy.  That’s my prediction, anyways!


----------



## Remy is Up

;-) said:


> I agree! And when Disney finally is given the green light to open, it will be with limited staff, hours and occupancy.  That’s my prediction, anyways!


I initially said after memorial day buy am.noe leaning to late june early july


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Remy is Up said:


> I initially said after memorial day buy am.noe leaning to late june early july



Memorial Day was my initial thought so I am sticking with it (just to be stubborn) but it might just be like Disney Springs and stuff, likely not full opening ... but I do think good chance *something* is open by then


----------



## CogsworthTN

Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear.  Hmmm  I may be rebooking my trip soon.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear.  Hmmm  I may be rebooking my trip soon.


Just noticed the same thing and came on here.


----------



## Animal

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear.  Hmmm  I may be rebooking my trip soon.


Totally selfish of me to think this way, but an 11 week shutdown would be just enough to get us another Spring Break before AP expiration.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

CogsworthTN said:


> Not sure if the website is being wonky or may be a predictor. I put in various dates in May including my already booked dates of May 29-June 6th. Every date I put in to book a stay in May comes up with no rooms available, but when I search using June 1st and forward...room availability appear.  Hmmm  I may be rebooking my trip soon.


There was definitely availability yesterday morning when I was looking to see if I could rebook for a lower rate.  So if everything is showing booked now (and it's not a glitch) then that's new.


----------



## Disney Bobby

According to this website from Washington University, the peak for this virus in Florida is May 14th.  If that is true, I don't see a June 1 opening.  Not sure if that takes in account all the northerners running down south to escape this virus right now.  Weird times we live in right now.

https://covid19.healthdata.org/proj...siE2q-rVG4X7NGRRMe8pnVUsA58nIZ-a1_IvYWEqwICac


----------



## Remy is Up

Disney Bobby said:


> According to this website from Washington University, the peak for this virus in Florida is May 14th.  If that is true, I don't see a June 1 opening.  Not sure if that takes in account all the northerners running down south to escape this virus right now.  Weird times we live in right now.
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/proj...siE2q-rVG4X7NGRRMe8pnVUsA58nIZ-a1_IvYWEqwICac


That falls in line with what docs here have been saying for 2 weeks. Mid may peak. 3 weeks of peak puts any opening into late June early july


----------



## dieumeye

Disney Bobby said:


> According to this website from Washington University, the peak for this virus in Florida is May 14th.  If that is true, I don't see a June 1 opening.  Not sure if that takes in account all the northerners running down south to escape this virus right now.  Weird times we live in right now.
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/proj...siE2q-rVG4X7NGRRMe8pnVUsA58nIZ-a1_IvYWEqwICac


Yeah. I’m not sure how far past peak things need to go before large gatherings like WDW would be safe, but the data on that site looks like end of July until everything closer to over, so I could imagine it could be as late as that.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Hitting the peak number of infections, you are still looking at a leveling off period - then a period of declining numbers before any actions can be taken confidently as to a re opening date.


----------



## Warm Hugs

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Hitting the peak number of infections, you are still looking at a leveling off period - then a period of declining numbers before any actions can be taken confidently as to a re opening date.


Agree on this totally.  It looks like today Florida went from the mid-2000s  to the 4000s.  While it looks like more testing done, I think and cannot imagine Disney or Florida allowing them to open until you see a consistent decrease in positive tests.  Nearly Doubling in one day is a far cry from this.  So the models saying end of July makes a lot of sense.  Of course, if people with no self control keep going out, incorrectly saying it’s their risk, and infecting others keeps going on, this flattening and decreasing of the curve for positives will take that much longer.


----------



## Spridell

dieumeye said:


> Yeah. I’m not sure how far past peak things need to go before large gatherings like WDW would be safe, but the data on that site looks like end of July until everything closer to over, so I could imagine it could be as late as that.



If we are taking that model and that model only, we will probably see the smaller type business opening as the decline happens middle of May beginning of June.  Disney probably limited things being open june to middle of June.  Disney really ramping things up for 4th of july weekend.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Well..  this is on the disney website..

Eligible guests can take advantage of a vacation package offer that includes accommodations at a select Disney Resort hotel, park admission and a Disney dining plan – valid for arrivals most nights *June 1 through September 30, 2020 when you book through May 31, 2020.*

This offer is valid only for Guests who booked a vacation package or room reservation to stay at a Disney Resort hotel from March 16 through May 31, 2020 (even if the park opens before then). The offer not valid for reservations cancelled before March 1, 2020.

Call the Disney Reservation Center today to learn more about his offer, check availability and book.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/travel-information/
Scroll down to Modifications, Cancellations &, Refunds..  then click Disney Resort rooms and package


----------



## CalSea12

Spridell said:


> If we are taking that model and that model only, we will probably see the smaller type business opening as the decline happens middle of May beginning of June.  Disney probably limited things being open june to middle of June.  Disney really ramping things up for 4th of july weekend.


This timeline would be awesome!


----------



## Spridell

CalSea12 said:


> This timeline would be awesome!



Well, if we look at what @OnceUponATime15 just posted, which is official from Disney, it looks like this might very well be the timeline.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Per Blog Mickey WDW accepting new reservations starting June 1st


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244063379532189696


----------



## Brianstl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244006375333781504


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

"Recovery free dining" for those who have to move their vacation due to Covid-19

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/03/28/d...ing-promo-guests-impacted-theme-park-closure/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Just wanted to add for anyone wondering that I got the free dining email offer despite my cancelled stay being booked with (rented) DVC points.


----------



## Rebma512

I haven’t gotten an email. Not using DVC points. I wonder if they reached out to DVC first to try to get points used up as much as possible so that whole point usage/UY/bank/borrow etc (haha) has a chance at being less problematic?


----------



## WL2000

I had a room only reservation, not DVC, and I received my email from Disney Destinations at around 9pm cst.


----------



## jlwise

If we have a reservation already for May 31-June 6th, will it be automatically cancelled since our start date is before June 1st? We figured this trip wouldn’t happen even though it has been planned for a year, but we are trying to be optimistic.


----------



## fsjking

jlwise said:


> If we have a reservation already for May 31-June 6th, will it be automatically cancelled since our start date is before June 1st? We figured this trip wouldn’t happen even though it has been planned for a year, but we are trying to be optimistic.



It wouldn't be automatically cancelled till within 7 days of that. I'm willing to bet the actual reopening dates will change by then, for better or worse.


----------



## jlwise

fsjking said:


> It wouldn't be automatically cancelled till within 7 days of that. I'm willing to bet the actual reopening dates will change by then, for better or worse.


Okay! Thank you! I guess we won’t cancel just yet and see what happens. We already have our CL extra fast passes booked, so I’ll see if they let me book our regular fast passes next week.


----------



## blobula

We have a reservation from June 2 - June 10, 2020 however we are thinking we may push it back a few weeks.

I do appreciate the fact that Disney is waiving all fees up to the day of checkin for travel through June 30. That makes things easier to adjust.  Now to sort out this airline situation....


----------



## Krandor

I got no email yet but reached out to my TA to check.  I had a package and cancelled once SWRR was cancelled.  I'm not sure if I'd want to go by Septermber but I'd like to know if it's an option.  free dining is a good deal.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per Blog Mickey WDW accepting new reservations starting June 1st
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244063379532189696



Honestly Disney is in a no-win situation here.  They either block all new reservations or whatever date they don't block though is what people will assume is when they will re-open.


----------



## Warm Hugs

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> "Recovery free dining" for those who have to move their vacation due to Covid-19
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/03/28/d...ing-promo-guests-impacted-theme-park-closure/



No email here.  Are they still being sent out?


----------



## mirandag819

My trip was supposed to be this week, we rebooked for Memorial Day week (last week in May). I had booked new FPs earlier this week...they are still there now, but when I attempt to modify some of them to other times, it says there is no longer any availability...so far it appears everything that starts with an S or T has no availability (Splash, Soarin, Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania, Test Track, Seven Dwarfs, although that one could really be gone at just under 60 days). Other rides like Jungle Cruise, Navi, and Mission Space show times. FOP doesn’t show any other time slots but that’s normal for this time frame. Safari and Everest also show no other times. There is either a serious glitch or Disney is taking down FP availability without deleting precooked FPs


----------



## anthony2k7

The idea that some have is that Disney will aim for a holiday weekend...

That's a bad plan.

The worst thing Disney could do is aim for business as usual by one of the big holiday dates.

Imagine them opening because they think the new cases rate is "low enough" to then let the usual high attendance numbers in for a holiday and there be one or two infected in the parks. Disaster for all those there and for Disney.

They need to wait it out until there are zero new cases for several days at least and even then start with very low capacity limits and maybe only a couple of resorts open.


----------



## Son of Gadsden

Wonder if we'll see the AP blockout dates change for june/July? Our trip was scheduled for march, then rescheduled for April. If parks don't open until june/july, silver passes are 100% blocked out for those months.

Have to think they wont want to restrict people from coming to the parks when they reopen.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Son of Gadsden said:


> Wonder if we'll see the AP blockout dates change for june/July? Our trip was scheduled for march, then rescheduled for April. If parks don't open until june/july, silver and gold passes are 100% blocked out for those months.
> 
> Have to think they wont want to restrict people from coming to the parks when they reopen.


Whoa! My gold pass is definitely NOT blocked for July and it hasn't been in the past few years either..


----------



## CvilleDiane

Son of Gadsden said:


> Wonder if we'll see the AP blockout dates change for june/July? Our trip was scheduled for march, then rescheduled for April. If parks don't open until june/july, silver and gold passes are 100% blocked out for those months.
> 
> Have to think they wont want to restrict people from coming to the parks when they reopen.



"The following blockout dates apply to the Disney Gold Pass: April 4 - 17, 2020; December 18 - 31, 2020; and January 1 - 2, 2021."


----------



## Son of Gadsden

CvilleDiane said:


> Whoa! My gold pass is definitely NOT blocked for July and it hasn't been in the past few years either..


Lol my mistake, that's what I get for posting before coffee. Only applies to silver.


----------



## skeeter31

What I’m wondering is whether Disney is going to mail the AP magnets from the Flower and Garden festival to AP holders. I know it’s a trivial thing to think about, but we had trips planned to fall during both giveaway time periods and now with the possible 6/1 opening date the festival would be over. Would be a great gesture on Disney’s part to put a couple in an envelope to each AP holder.


----------



## Yarbogash

anthony2k7 said:


> The idea that some have is that Disney will aim for a holiday weekend...
> 
> That's a bad plan.
> 
> The worst thing Disney could do is aim for business as usual by one of the big holiday dates.
> 
> Imagine them opening because they think the new cases rate is "low enough" to then let *the usual high attendance numbers* in for a holiday and there be one or two infected in the parks. Disaster for all those there and for Disney.
> 
> They need to wait it out until there are zero new cases for several days at least and even then start with very low capacity limits and maybe only a couple of resorts open.


I’ve seen a lot of Disney fans talk about expecting high attendance figures after reopening or in the fall.
After a couple weeks of preventative measures we’ve seen the jobless rate soar. After a few months of this the number of people with money to spend on Disney is going to get heavily impacted. 
As deaths increase the number of people with a persistent aversion to crowds and the chance of infection will also rise. This will persist even after an all clear from the government.
Plus there’s the issue of ongoing travel restrictions or fears in various places in the world that may limit people’s ability to even reach Florida.
Imho it’s going to be a long time before Disney is really busy again.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

skeeter31 said:


> What I’m wondering is whether Disney is going to mail the AP magnets from the Flower and Garden festival to AP holders. I know it’s a trivial thing to think about, but we had trips planned to fall during both giveaway time periods and now with the possible 6/1 opening date the festival would be over. Would be a great gesture on Disney’s part to put a couple in an envelope to each AP holder.



Mailing would cost a lot of extra money.  I could see them extending F&G for a while after whenever they open.  I mean, the flowers are there and someone’s there taking care of them.  Why not leave them up for people to actually enjoy?  They’ll give out the magnets then, too.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

mirandag819 said:


> My trip was supposed to be this week, we rebooked for Memorial Day week (last week in May). I had booked new FPs earlier this week...they are still there now, but when I attempt to modify some of them to other times, it says there is no longer any availability...so far it appears everything that starts with an S or T has no availability (Splash, Soarin, Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania, Test Track, Seven Dwarfs, although that one could really be gone at just under 60 days). Other rides like Jungle Cruise, Navi, and Mission Space show times. FOP doesn’t show any other time slots but that’s normal for this time frame. Safari and Everest also show no other times. There is either a serious glitch or Disney is taking down FP availability without deleting precooked FPs



I've been moving around FPs for a couple weeks for the first week of May.  For the past week there have been abundant Tier 1 / E-ticket rides.  SSD was available in the morning. 7DMT was available in the early afternoon, etc.  MMRR was available in the evening (never checked MFSR) but all of those are showing no availability now.  It looks like all Tier 1s at HS as well as 7DMT have been removed from availability.  Others like ETWB (which I happened to have been trying to move up) went from early afternoon availability to only evening availability - which to me is very odd.  It should be there or not if they're removing them.  I wonder if they are experimenting with a scenario where they could with social distancing. Remove the FPs available in the morning where a lot of people already have them, eventually send out FPs adjustments on the biggest rides (so people with am times eventually either get them cancelled or moved back to later in the day to spread things out), and then VQs for anything else.  Or maybe it's glitchy removal of FPs. May starts opening to off-site FP booking in a few days.  It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## mhautz

I really think Disney is trying to set up a soft re-open, perhaps in May.  Regardless of when they re-open, it has to be with a reduced capacity in order to determine the logistics of what crowd control is practical.  You just can't do that with anything resembling a standard crowd.  Their reluctance to set a goal opening date, closing pre-June reservations, and promoting re-scheduling of April and May trips will allow the capacity to reduce "naturally" without Disney having to proactively restrict it (by cancelling active reservations or closing parks due to capacity)



mirandag819 said:


> My trip was supposed to be this week, we rebooked for Memorial Day week (last week in May). I had booked new FPs earlier this week...they are still there now, but when I attempt to modify some of them to other times, it says there is no longer any availability...so far it appears everything that starts with an S or T has no availability (Splash, Soarin, Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania, Test Track, Seven Dwarfs, although that one could really be gone at just under 60 days). Other rides like Jungle Cruise, Navi, and Mission Space show times. FOP doesn’t show any other time slots but that’s normal for this time frame. Safari and Everest also show no other times. There is either a serious glitch or Disney is taking down FP availability without deleting precooked FPs



I noticed this too.  I scheduled my FPs on Thursday for May 25-June 2 in order to get something with the plan to clean them up this weekend, but the availability is _greatly _limited.  Animal Kingdom has next to nothing on the 31st, and that's taking into account that anyone whose trip starts Friday May 29th onward hasn't even hit their 60 day window.  Hollywood Studios similarly has limited FP.  Epcot and MK show slightly better evening availability, but this is still more than 60 days.  This looks more like mid-day "day of" availiability.  I did check June 1st, and it is far more normal in that almost everything is available (I know it's a Monday and that's another day away from the 60 day window, but that's a _dramatic _change in a availability)


----------



## hertamaniac

Are we staring down a mandatory 5 minute park entrance virus test once a date to reopen is set?  I'm talking about the quick testing for the virus that is, as I understand it, about to become more readily available.  No, I don't know how it would be deployed or even if this is feasible given the fact that folks may have the virus without showing symptoms.  Maybe we're looking at folks that have been tested and met the 14-day window, would somehow be allowed to enter the park(s). Of course, I think that would violate so many health privacy regulations. I know I'm really reaching here and think there is no chance this could be done.


----------



## xuxa777

The parks being open June 1st is hoping for a miracle, Disney Springs might reopen by then. best indicator is Shanghai and Tokyo, they still haven’t opened. They closed back in January and are still closed, there is thinking they might open 4/15 if they do then mid June might be feasible. If they don’t and their opening dates slip, the slip will delay WDW.


----------



## Joe in VA

I don't think Disney would make a marketing effort to those who have already had  trips cancelled by Corona unless they think there is a good chance the parks will be open 6/1.


----------



## DebbieB

skeeter31 said:


> What I’m wondering is whether Disney is going to mail the AP magnets from the Flower and Garden festival to AP holders. I know it’s a trivial thing to think about, but we had trips planned to fall during both giveaway time periods and now with the possible 6/1 opening date the festival would be over. Would be a great gesture on Disney’s part to put a couple in an envelope to each AP holder.



I'm sure they did not produce one for every AP holder, only enough for expected Epcot AP attendance.    They are losing $40 million a day, the last thing they are worried about.


----------



## reeceandryleesmom

mhautz said:


> I really think Disney is trying to set up a soft re-open, perhaps in May.  Regardless of when they re-open, it has to be with a reduced capacity in order to determine the logistics of what crowd control is practical.  You just can't do that with anything resembling a standard crowd.  Their reluctance to set a goal opening date, closing pre-June reservations, and promoting re-scheduling of April and May trips will allow the capacity to reduce "naturally" without Disney having to proactively restrict it (by cancelling active reservations or closing parks due to capacity)
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this too.  I scheduled my FPs on Thursday for May 25-June 2 in order to get something with the plan to clean them up this weekend, but the availability is _greatly _limited.  Animal Kingdom has next to nothing on the 31st, and that's taking into account that anyone whose trip starts Friday May 29th onward hasn't even hit their 60 day window.  Hollywood Studios similarly has limited FP.  Epcot and MK show slightly better evening availability, but this is still more than 60 days.  This looks more like mid-day "day of" availiability.  I did check June 1st, and it is far more normal in that almost everything is available (I know it's a Monday and that's another day away from the 60 day window, but that's a _dramatic _change in a availability)


My window for May 28-June 4th opened today, there was only one fp available for my May dates at each park, I gave up and left them empty. I could get anything for my June dates. I have no idea what to do or think about my trip now. If it’s on I don’t want to go 3 days without fp.


----------



## fsjking

anthony2k7 said:


> They need to wait it out until there are zero new cases for several days at least and even then start with very low capacity limits and maybe only a couple of resorts open.



As their customer base is, at least national, and truly international, you are saying they need to close down through 2021.


----------



## Animal

skeeter31 said:


> What I’m wondering is whether Disney is going to mail the AP magnets from the Flower and Garden festival to AP holders. I know it’s a trivial thing to think about, but we had trips planned to fall during both giveaway time periods and now with the possible 6/1 opening date the festival would be over. Would be a great gesture on Disney’s part to put a couple in an envelope to each AP holder.


Disboards is where I go to discuss trivial things! Great idea!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

xuxa777 said:


> The parks being open June 1st is hoping for a miracle, Disney Springs might reopen by then. best indicator is Shanghai and Tokyo, they still haven’t opened. They closed back in January and are still closed, there is thinking they might open 4/15 if they do then mid June might be feasible. If they don’t and their opening dates slip, the slip will delay WDW.


Tokyo Disney isn’t reopening anytime soon.  Things are getting worse, not better in Japan.  In addition, Shanghai re-closed all of their movie theatres a day after re-opening them.  Also not a good sign.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Tokyo Disney isn’t reopening anytime soon.  Things are getting worse, not better in Japan.  In addition, Shanghai re-closed all of their movie theatres a day after re-opening them.  Also not a good sign.



To be fair, Chinese movie theaters may have closed b/c of the riots, not b/c of the virus.  Making sure there are no places people could group together to plan for more rioting would be a current Chinese leadership thing to do...

Edit: Although they did stop all virus testing in Wuhan sometime in late Feb/early March...so what you don't know...


----------



## cakebaker

Joe in VA said:


> I don't think Disney would make a marketing effort to those who have already had  trips cancelled by Corona unless they think there is a good chance the parks will be open 6/1.



I agree. While they can't be 100% sure, no doubt those in charge think changes are very good that they can open at least by then. I wouldn't be surprised to see a sort of soft opening before that date even.


----------



## xuxa777

Joe in VA said:


> I don't think Disney would make a marketing effort to those who have already had  trips cancelled by Corona unless they think there is a good chance the parks will be open 6/1.



Of course Disney is going to market June dates, why not, it is only thing they can do right now, it is easy to cancel the trips once the rolling 7-day cancellations get close to that time.  The marketing is not a indicator of when they think they will be open.

Kirk Herbstreit top ESPN football announcer/Disney employee and is on the board of a major hospital, said just yesterday, he doesn't think there will be football in the fall, both NFL and NCAA without a vaccine. If that holds true no way the parks will be open in June


----------



## kymom99

xuxa777 said:


> Of course Disney is going to market June dates, why not, it is only thing they can do right now, it is easy to cancel the trips once the rolling 7-day cancellations get close to that time.  The marketing is not a indicator of when they think they will be open.
> 
> Kirk Herbstreit top ESPN/NFL announcer and is on the board of a major hospital, said just yesterday, he doesn't think there will be football in the fall, both NFL and NCAA without a vaccine. If that holds true no way the parks will be open in June


I agree, I think they are just trying to keep interest alive


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> Are we staring down a mandatory 5 minute park entrance virus test once a date to reopen is set?  I'm talking about the quick testing for the virus that is, as I understand it, about to become more readily available.  No, I don't know how it would be deployed or even if this is feasible given the fact that folks may have the virus without showing symptoms.  Maybe we're looking at folks that have been tested and met the 14-day window, would somehow be allowed to enter the park(s). Of course, I think that would violate so many health privacy regulations. I know I'm really reaching here and think there is no chance this could be done.


I would bet they might be doing temperature checks.  I can see that happening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The numbers coming from Dr Faucci this morning on the covid crisis were catastrophic, unheard of and devastating. 

Even if his numbers are off by half... I can’t imagine how Disney could open June 1st.


----------



## Spridell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The numbers coming from Dr Faucci this morning on the covid crisis were catastrophic, unheard of and devastating.
> 
> Even if his numbers are off by half... I can’t imagine how Disney could open June 1st.



He did say those were "worst case scenario" numbers


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Spridell said:


> He did say those were "worst case scenario" numbers



He did..  that’s why I added the even by half, which if we have to have a worst case.. 
I’m  hoping for once he might justbe wrong, or at least way off.


----------



## TwoMisfits

xuxa777 said:


> Of course Disney is going to market June dates, why not, it is only thing they can do right now, it is easy to cancel the trips once the rolling 7-day cancellations get close to that time.  The marketing is not a indicator of when they think they will be open.
> 
> Kirk Herbstreit top ESPN football announcer/Disney employee and is on the board of a major hospital, said just yesterday, he doesn't think there will be football in the fall, both NFL and NCAA without a vaccine. If that holds true no way the parks will be open in June



And really, their marketing has involved a few ads and emails...that's about the cheapest marketing campaign ever.  And it gets deposits back in their hands for a few months of cash flow while they keep seeing where the world goes...


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> I would bet they might be doing temperature checks.  I can see that happening.



I want to agree, but don't know if a private company like Disney has the right to take your temperature as a condition for entry?


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> I want to agree, but don't know if a private company like Disney has the right to take your temperature as a condition for entry?



If they did it before entering the cruise ships I would think Disney could.


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t see how Disney can cost effectively do a limited park opening.  They have already sold tickets to these days.  They can’t just go and get more revenue from tickets they already sold. Plus the kind of experience people are talking about would require more cast members than they have ever employed to disinfect constantly and to make sure guest practice proper social distancing.  

My guess is when WDW does finally reopen it won’t be that much different than it was before.  They might limit capacity some at first to limit problems with restarting, but it won’t be limited to the degree people are suggesting.


----------



## fsjking

hertamaniac said:


> I want to agree, but don't know if a private company like Disney has the right to take your temperature as a condition for entry?



It's private property. They can set rules, for the most part, for entry. It's like they can require you to allow them to search your bags. Concerts, arenas, and airports to pat downs. Many businesses have rules about carrying hand guns. Taking your temp doesn't really violate your rights as you can choose to not enter their property. 

But I don't think they ever take a customer's temperature unless its a "probably cause" scenario. Employees would be more likely to undergo temp checks.


----------



## fsjking

choirfarm said:


> Yeah taking your temperature is pretty much worthless with all of the asymptomatic carrier.  Without having a vaccine or a way to see if you are immune, Disney will be hit with lawsuits or mandatory closure by the CDC when people get sick there, and they will!!  If we have a vaccine or a way to tell you are immune, then it is buyer beware.  You know the risks and you are choosing to take them.  The CDC still might close them down if there is a spike, but they would have some protection from lawsuit.



I want to see the lawyer who tries tp prove you got sick at Disney with the incubation period that this thing has. Unless an employee coughs directly on you with witnesses, theres no way you have a case.


----------



## choirfarm

fsjking said:


> I want to see the lawyer who tries tp prove you got sick at Disney with the incubation period that this thing has. Unless an employee coughs directly on you with witnesses, theres no way you have a case.



Possibly.  But the PR will be atrocious.  Regardless, you guys are nuts that are planning trips.


----------



## mattpeto

choirfarm said:


> Yeah taking your temperature is pretty much worthless with all of the asymptomatic carrier.  Without having a vaccine or a way to see if you are immune, Disney will be hit with lawsuits or mandatory closure by the CDC when people get sick there, and they will!!  If we have a vaccine or a way to tell you are immune, then it is buyer beware.  You know the risks and you are choosing to take them.  The CDC still might close them down if there is a spike, but they would have some protection from lawsuit.



Yep, taking a temperature is meaningless.  They only test that could protect guests and cast members will likely never exist (100% immunity) for a quick turnaround at park's entrance.


----------



## kymom99

mattpeto said:


> Yep, taking a temperature is meaningless.  They only test that could protect guests and cast members will likely never exist (100% immunity) for a quick turnaround at park's entrance.


If they do a temp check or anything like that it will be for show so people think they are safe. This is not a slam on Disney, but businesses in general. Perception that they are doing something


----------



## Spridell

Coincidence that the government just said June 1st also just now?

Anyone think the Disney exec's got a little inside information yesterday?  Hmmmm


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@thepiratekenny: *Disney World Free Dining Offer is Available for Annual Passholders *https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ng-offer-is-available-for-annual-passholders/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244385489290838016
from twitter just now


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @thepiratekenny: *Disney World Free Dining Offer is Available for Annual Passholders *https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ng-offer-is-available-for-annual-passholders/
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244385489290838016
> from twitter just now




Right they still have to buy the tickets.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Spridell said:


> Coincidence that the government just said June 1st also just now?
> 
> Anyone think the Disney exec's got a little inside information yesterday?  Hmmmm


It looks like the national (US) guidelines changed today to 4/30. Has someone else come out with June 1st?


----------



## Spridell

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> It looks like the national (US) guidelines changed today to 4/30. Has someone else come out with June 1st?



In the President's remarks he said "everything up and running by June 1"

Thats what I meant


----------



## Joe in VA

No doubt Disney execs had wind of this prior to today’s presser. I wasn’t planning a trip this summer but I’m pent up with frustration so I think I want to be there 6/1.


----------



## Sunelis

Prior to this whole crisis I had June 7th to June 19th planned...  IF they open on June 1st, I don't even know if the borders will be reopened and if it will be safe to drive down. I'm sure ain't flying this time around.


----------



## Thecouch

I think when disney world opens this year it will almost only be people from USA. I get the feeling here in Australia even when they start lifting restrictions locally  overseas travel won't be one of them. Until the virus has gone through all countries overseas travel restrictions will remain


----------



## FCDub

Spridell said:


> In the President's remarks he said "everything up and running by June 1"
> 
> Thats what I meant



And last week, he said Easter. He has no clue, just like everyone else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. There is literally, literally literally literally no way to predict what’s going to happen.


----------



## jlwhitney

FCDub said:


> And last week, he said Easter. He has no clue, just like everyone else. All we can do is wait and see what happens. There is literally, literally literally literally no way to predict what’s going to happen.



most models having us peak by mid April.Start resuming through May has really always been probable.


----------



## FCDub

jlwhitney said:


> most models having us peak by mid April.Start resuming through May has really always been probable.



OK.


----------



## Thecouch

jlwhitney said:


> most models having us peak by mid April.Start resuming through May has really always been probable.


That might be case in new york. But other area have only just starting to get cases. It's a long process from getting it, showing sympton, being sick, needing hospital, needing ventilator, dieing. Plus the spread takes even longer. Areas that could be in trouble mid may might not even have a problem at this time


----------



## jlwhitney

Thecouch said:


> That might be case in new york. But other area have only just starting to get cases. It's a long process from getting it, showing sympton, being sick, needing hospital, needing ventilator, dieing. Plus the spread takes even longer. Areas that could be in trouble mid may might not even have a problem at this time



I get that , but that is part of this whole process is so that other areas don't really get a peak or if they do get some its fully manageable.


----------



## Thecouch

Each area will struggle unless you can move staff and equipment quickly to new area. Every area only has just enough equipment for normal expected injuries and illness. So even if a  rural area gets a few 100 from this virus it will overwhelm them


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Serious question..   where you live, would you say that the stay at home, self isolate, shelter in place or quarantine is being practiced & to what degree? 

I ask because without full compliance to the order, the chance of controlling the spread is minimal at best.  

If the numbers are to be kept in check to give the medical system a fighting chance to save lives.. everyone must understand that the spread is inevitable and do their part.


----------



## Thecouch

In Australia we are down to only 2 people outside of household members can meet in public. Only allowed to leave home for food, medical, exercise and work if unable to work from home, school/child care . Fines are been given out for people breaking rules. Anyone arriving from overseas now is taken straight to hotels and are stuck in the room for 14 days. We went from just keep 1.5m away 2 weeks ago to those rules pretty quick as people still went to pubs and restaurants. Then when they shutdown they went to beaches and parks. Then house parties. Some states are putting restrictions on top of that. They say Australian growth rate is now around 10% and total figure doubling every 7 days at moment


----------



## midaroco

jlwhitney said:


> I get that , but that is part of this whole process is so that other areas don't really get a peak or if they do get some its fully manageable.



Florida is projected to peak May 15th.


----------



## mshanson3121

Joe in VA said:


> I don't think Disney would make a marketing effort to those who have already had  trips cancelled by Corona unless they think there is a good chance the parks will be open 6/1.



Yeah...not like they just started marketing discounts for Disneyland that started in April, even though they won't be open in April....


----------



## lady danger

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Serious question..   where you live, would you say that the stay at home, self isolate, shelter in place or quarantine is being practiced & to what degree?


I live in Oklahoma and we have a shelter-in-place order right now.  I have a job where I still need to go into work a few times a week, and while traffic is much lower than it was two weeks ago, there are still a lot of cars on the road and the parking lot of practically every store that is still open I pass is pretty full.  The local parks appear to be busy too.  So while I assume that many are taking efforts to self-isolate seriously, a lot of people aren't.


----------



## jlwhitney

I’m in NE FL and we don’t have a full shelter in place. It’s hit or miss. Stores and that are open have people but for most part people are keeping space. Some are still doing full
On parties at home others are not.


----------



## Iowamomof4

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Serious question..   where you live, would you say that the stay at home, self isolate, shelter in place or quarantine is being practiced & to what degree?



There are 5 of us living in this house right now: myself, dh, dd20, ds13, dd11. We're all home, all day, everyday. Dh has been working from home for 1 1/2 weeks now after his employer mandated that all employees work from home except a couple who are truly needed at the office. Dd20 has been home since spring break and her college will be finishing the year via online coursework. My other two are homeschooled. The last time I went to a store was this past Monday (a week ago now). At the time, I could tell traffic was way lower and the grocery store was also not terribly busy. Since then, our governor has closed even more businesses, so I'm just going to have to assume even fewer people are out and about. In my small circle, YES it is being practiced very carefully. In the broader sense I can't be completely sure, but I get the feeling that the vast majority of our population is taking this seriously. There will always be a few who think it doesn't apply to them.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

lady danger said:


> I live in Oklahoma and we have a shelter-in-place order right now.  I have a job where I still need to go into work a few times a week, and while traffic is much lower than it was two weeks ago, there are still a lot of cars on the road and the parking lot of practically every store that is still open I pass is pretty full.  The local parks appear to be busy too.  So while I assume that many are taking efforts to self-isolate seriously, a lot of people aren't.



Thanks for the honest reply. I’m in a suburb of Toronto and things here have become eerily quiet over the last 2 weeks.  There are those who are out, but mainly to get groceries or stop at the pharmacy.  Pretty much everything else (except essential service providers) has been ordered closed.  Our numbers here in Canada are low in comparison to other countries - but for how long. We hope that we are doing enough to flatten the curve.  We are kept well informed by all levels of government and when necessary they take necessary actions to safeguard the vulnerable and those who are healthy to help keep us that way.  Being housebound is not fun - but the alternative is just to awful to think of. 

Here’s hoping that the predictions are not met and that the numbers we heard today - are an overstatement..


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Serious question..   where you live, would you say that the stay at home, self isolate, shelter in place or quarantine is being practiced & to what degree?



New Brunswick, Canada. They've closed all borders, even between provinces, and all non essential travel is banned. Anyone entering the province from anywhere outside of NB must legally quarantine for 14 days. Anyone caught not doing so is facing fines and/or jail time. All entrances into the province are manned. All non essential businesses are shut down, and schools are closed for the rest of the school year. We are to stay home except for necessities. NO visiting anybody, unless a necessity. Anyone caught not complying with this may also face fines etc... Thus far, we are allowed to go outside for walks, but most, if not all, parks (including municipal playgrounds etc..) are closed. Snowmobiling season was officially shut down early. We haven't left our home except for walks in two weeks, and we're in a really rural area, so it's hard to say for sure... I know where we live there's a noticeable decrease in traffic and not many people out. But I see reports from nearby towns that grocery stores are still packed and there's still a lot of traffic going around. So...hard to say.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> New Brunswick, Canada. They've closed all borders, even between provinces, and all non essential travel is banned. Anyone entering the province from anywhere outside of NB must legally quarantine for 14 days. Anyone caught not doing so is facing fines and/or jail time. All entrances into the province are manned. All non essential businesses are shut down, and schools are closed for the rest of the school year. We are to stay home except for necessities. NO visiting anybody, unless a necessity. Anyone caught not complying with this may also face fines etc... Thus far, we are allowed to go outside for walks, but most, if not all, parks (including municipal playgrounds etc..) are closed. Snowmobiling season was officially shut down early. We haven't left our home except for walks in two weeks, and we're in a really rural area, so it's hard to say for sure... I know where we live there's a noticeable decrease in traffic and not many people out. But I see reports from nearby towns that grocery stores are still packed and there's still a lot of traffic going around. So...hard to say.



I have family in NB both my parents are from there.  . 
There’s always going to be those who have a hard time with rules thankfully they’re in the minority.


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> most models having us peak by mid April.Start resuming through May has really always been probable.


Florida peak is may 14th or thereabouts on most models. National.models dont matter in this situation. Itll be late june early july at best. People just need to get used to the fact this is a long term deal. Period. I'm in Clearwater tampa and florida is soon to become another New York because the measures are too little too late and noone enforced anything out in place because people think economy is more important than lives and public safety. Cases exponentially increase daily here. Doctors and hospitals are struggling. 6 docs at Tampa general tested positive. Disney isnt going to take chances and it wont matter because noone will be allowed in the state soon enough.


----------



## choirfarm

Remy is Up said:


> 6 docs at Tampa general tested positive. Disney isnt going to take chances and it wont matter because noone will be allowed in the state soon enough.


Yes, PLEASE think about this as you try to rush to get to Disney...  You will be killing doctors or putting them on a vent like our friend.  You get sick and you expose them to this horrible virus.  THIS ISNT LIKE THE FLU.  The flu killed very few healthcare workers.  PLEASE Disney is not that important.

I just cannot be on these boards anymore...


----------



## hertamaniac

I don't think this is heading towards a binary opening at WDW in June.  The peak in Florida is, from what I've read, hovering around mid-May.  The problem has been well documented about some folks disregarding the recommendations from the medical community (including some local springs that are chock full of people partying even this weekend).  In addition, you have had an influx of folks from what Governor DeSantis said are hot spots that have been "air dropped" into our state.  Fortunately, he has attempted to intercept folks driving through our borders on the interstates.  But, folks can drive around them via back roads;  now he is getting ready to address that with a heavier hand.  

If the therapeutic drugs administered to 1,100 patients in NY a couple of days ago yields positive results, it would be an encouraging sign. The administration feels they should be getting those early results by mid-week.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

mirandag819 said:


> My trip was supposed to be this week, we rebooked for Memorial Day week (last week in May). I had booked new FPs earlier this week...they are still there now, but when I attempt to modify some of them to other times, it says there is no longer any availability...so far it appears everything that starts with an S or T has no availability (Splash, Soarin, Spaceship Earth, Tower of Terror, Toy Story Mania, Test Track, Seven Dwarfs, although that one could really be gone at just under 60 days). Other rides like Jungle Cruise, Navi, and Mission Space show times. FOP doesn’t show any other time slots but that’s normal for this time frame. Safari and Everest also show no other times. There is either a serious glitch or Disney is taking down FP availability without deleting precooked FPs


From what I was told today, your trip should be safe. I also rebooked my April trip to May (21-30th).  But I do also have a June trip booked just incase. The reason I was told you cannot modify any of your reservations or FP+ is Disney is not taking any more reservations until June 1st. My source told me not to cancel my trip because Disney is wanting to keep the crowds down the first 2 weeks they open which is tentatively the 19th of May. I was also told they are leaning toward opening to resort guest only in May.  I was able to get the internet help line to move my non inventory FP+ from my April trip to my May trip but they cannot modify any dining or FP+ at this time.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jimmy Mouse said:


> From what I was told today, your trip should be safe. I also rebooked my April trip to May (21-30th).  But I do also have a June trip booked just incase. The reason I was told you cannot modify any of your reservations or FP+ is Disney is not taking any more reservations until June 1st. My source told me not to cancel my trip because Disney is wanting to keep the crowds down the first 2 weeks they open which is tentatively the 19th of May. I was also told they are leaning toward opening to resort guest only in May.  I was able to get the internet help line to move my non inventory FP+ from my April trip to my May trip but they cannot modify any dining or FP+ at this time.


Your Source would be wrong. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> Your Source would be wrong. I'll leave it at that.



Yep.

No way that anyone knows a date at all. This is literally a day to day thing.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Remy is Up said:


> Your Source would be wrong. I'll leave it at that.


I was just sharing what I was told. Same person told me TSL opening date and was right. You can see where I posted it and I was told I was wrong but turns out I wasn't so ….   Either way, Thanks for letting me know they are wrong. Glad you actually know for sure.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep.
> 
> No way that anyone knows a date at all. This is literally a day to day thing.


I know a lot of you actually know things for sure, after all you state it as a fact. I never said it was a for sure thing. If I read back at what I wrote it does say _"tentatively the 19th of May" _which to me means not for sure, just a tentative date. I'm sure Disney is throwing around dates without anything concrete but anyway, I should know better than to post anything I hear. It always turns into this.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I was just sharing what I was told. Same person told me TSL opening date and was right. You can see where I posted it and I was told I was wrong but turns out I wasn't so ….   Either way, Thanks for letting me know they are wrong. Glad you actually know for sure.


This isnt TSL. And your friend wasnt the only one who knew the date. Just some people were smart enough not to run to boards and post it for attention. This is a fluid situation and I can guarantee you, your friend is wrong and at the moment there is no "date" or even a target date. Your friend overheard something and took it completely out of context and likely was listening to something they shouldnt have been anyway.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Remy is Up said:


> This isnt TSL. And your friend wasnt the only one who knew the date. Just some people were smart enough not to run to boards and post it for attention. This is a fluid situation and I can guarantee you, your friend is wrong and at the moment there is no "date" or even a target date. Your friend overheard something and took it completely out of context and likely was listening to something they shouldnt have been anyway.



Tone is hard to convey on the internet, but I just read this in my *best* parenting voice!


----------



## Karin1984

News from Disneyland Paris, after the cancellation of the Disneyland Paris Princess Run (8-10MAY), now also the Marvel season (28MAR-7JUN) will no longer happen.
There is no news yet about other events: Disneyland Paris Pride (6JUN), Electroland (3-5JUL) and The Lion King & Jungle Book Festival (20JUN - 13SEP).


----------



## Remy is Up

emilymad said:


> My state is under stay at home orders and all non life sustaining businesses have been closed.  However, it seems that people are not practicing the social distancing thing.  On nice days there are people everywhere in parks, walking in town, kids from different families playing together, etc.  Officially the parks and playgrounds are closed but there is no enforcement and everyone ignores it.  I am not sure how effective social distancing will truly be if these activities are still allowed.  And in the meantime 2/3rds of my extended family have lost their jobs.


I feel you. I got laid off, my wife is in healthcare but the doctors offices are not seeing as many patients so they are cutting hours heavily. I have 3 relatives who work at Disney, 2 are front line CMs in either park or call center and 1 is in management. We expect the park CMS to get furloughed april 18th the call center to remain open and obviously management isnt going anywhere. And I have another relative in management at universal who isnt going anywhere, though his wife works at one of  the restaurants on City Walk and is currently not working. This is hitting everyone pretty hard yet people still dont want to follow suggested distancing and public gathering guidelines. Its irresponsible and selfish.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is right, opening in late was just a internal talking point at best, like a stretch goal but at this point. Remember last week , when this goal probably was being discussed, some on here were thinking they were going to make their trip next week, no problem.

I do think if they do try to open in mid June you might see a mandate to wear a mask at all times and temperature checks going in, if Disney doesn’t want to do that (not a great disney experience) they open will be later this summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disneyland Paris now also closed indefinitely

https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disneyland-paris-theme-park-closures-extended-indefinitely


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> That and the beaches in St Johns have been the talk here all weekend. People are inherantly stupid and selfish.


This is the truth.  For examples, see the original thread about Shanghai Disney and HK Disney where posters were celebrating that this would lower the crowd sizes at Disney World for their upcoming trips.


----------



## rteetz

Guys, I have no intention of closing this thread but I will if I have too. I’ve said it several times already but this thread is not for discussing vaccines, possible drugs, churches, politics, and anything else like that. This thread is for discussing what the theme parks are doing or what we think they might do in the future.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I know a lot of you actually know things for sure, after all you state it as a fact. I never said it was a for sure thing. If I read back at what I wrote it does say _"tentatively the 19th of May" _which to me means not for sure, just a tentative date. I'm sure Disney is throwing around dates without anything concrete but anyway, I should know better than to post anything I hear. It always turns into this.




I'm trying this again, because I have no idea why my reply was deleted.

Please don't be upset with my post. Things change so much I just think they should not have thrown a date out like that. I know you are ready to get back to WDW, just like everyone else. This whole thing is tough.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Guys, I have no intention of closing this thread but I will if I have too. I’ve said it several times already but this thread is not for discussing vaccines, possible drugs, churches, politics, and anything else like that. This thread is for discussing what the theme parks are doing or what we think they might do in the future.



I 100% agree and understand, can you at least direct us where we are able to have this conversation?  On the Community board, I don't see an official thread for this sort of discussion.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Guys, I have no intention of closing this thread but I will if I have too. I’ve said it several times already but this thread is not for discussing vaccines, possible drugs, churches, politics, and anything else like that. This thread is for discussing what the theme parks are doing or what we think they might do in the future.



Churches perhaps not, but drugs, vaccines, distancing measures etc... all have a very real impact on the future operations of WDW/DL, as most realize.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> I 100% agree and understand, can you at least direct us where we are able to have this conversation?  On the Community board, I don't see an official thread for this sort of discussion.




Threads in the Community forum keep getting shut down. You can try to start another and hope they don't ruin it!


----------



## Remy is Up

CEOs and exec managers are taking pay cuts. Iger is taking 100% chapek 50% other execs 25-30%   this company is doing all it can and you can say it doesnt matter because of what they make but it does


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI 

Disney executives are receiving pay cuts at the company looks to save as much money as possible during the Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures. The pay cuts are as follows:

Bob Iger – Forgoing entire salary
Bob Chapek – 50% pay cut
Executive Vice Presidents – 30% pay cut
Senior Vice Presidents – 25% pay cut
Vice Presidents – 20% pay cut

According to sources, the pay cuts will go into effect April 5th.



https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-executives-take-pay-cuts-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-closures


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Churches perhaps not, but drugs, vaccines, distancing measures etc... all have a very real impact on the future operations of WDW/DL, as most realize.


True, but in support of mods, those specific topics go off the rails super fast and the thread becomes full of statistics, graphs and numbers battles.  There are numerous and plenty of other places on the web to have those discussions. Keeping it to just Disney Parks here is appreciated. Thank you mods.


----------



## Aurora0427

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Serious question..   where you live, would you say that the stay at home, self isolate, shelter in place or quarantine is being practiced & to what degree?
> 
> I ask because without full compliance to the order, the chance of controlling the spread is minimal at best.
> 
> If the numbers are to be kept in check to give the medical system a fighting chance to save lives.. everyone must understand that the spread is inevitable and do their part.



Deleted!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I was just sharing what I was told. Same person told me TSL opening date and was right. You can see where I posted it and I was told I was wrong but turns out I wasn't so ….   Either way, Thanks for letting me know they are wrong. Glad you actually know for sure.



1. This shouldn’t even need to be said, but a pandemic is a vastly different situation than a land opening.
2. Of course projections are just projections, but FL is far from peak. Most likely mid-May. Even if it peaks early there, will be nowhere close to over in mid-May. If WDW opens as FL is hitting or just barely over peak, I will be completely shocked and disgusted.
3. I am sure there are people internally pushing aggressive reopening dates. But I would not tell people that their May vacations “should be fine” in an incredibly fluid day by day, week by week situation. Nobody’s vacation is fine until Disney announces a reopening date.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Churches perhaps not, but drugs, vaccines, distancing measures etc... all have a very real impact on the future operations of WDW/DL, as most realize.


In depth discussions on drugs and vaccines are not relevant to this thread. Saying you won’t travel to WDW until there is a vaccine is one thing. Sharing medical information and links is not something we should be doing here. This is not a medical forum.


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disneyland Paris now also closed indefinitely
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disneyland-paris-theme-park-closures-extended-indefinitely


 No significant change with this news , DLP just mirroring the corporate decision to not set a date for the parks, a good decision, eliminates the customer service issues of having a date and people wondering about canceling etc.


----------



## Remy is Up

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI
> 
> Disney executives are receiving pay cuts at the company looks to save as much money as possible during the Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures. The pay cuts are as follows:
> 
> Bob Iger – Forgoing entire salary
> Bob Chapek – 50% pay cut
> Executive Vice Presidents – 30% pay cut
> Senior Vice Presidents – 25% pay cut
> Vice Presidents – 20% pay cut
> 
> According to sources, the pay cuts will go into effect April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-executives-take-pay-cuts-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-closures


Yeah. This is a move that had to be made. Knowing someone taking the cut, it's something they have had as a plan depending on duration. They enacted it sooner than later and it's the right move.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI
> 
> Disney executives are receiving pay cuts at the company looks to save as much money as possible during the Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures. The pay cuts are as follows:
> 
> Bob Iger – Forgoing entire salary
> Bob Chapek – 50% pay cut
> Executive Vice Presidents – 30% pay cut
> Senior Vice Presidents – 25% pay cut
> Vice Presidents – 20% pay cut
> 
> According to sources, the pay cuts will go into effect April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-executives-take-pay-cuts-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-closures




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244647305011253248


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244641382553333761


----------



## Aurora0427

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI
> 
> Disney executives are receiving pay cuts at the company looks to save as much money as possible during the Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures. The pay cuts are as follows:
> 
> Bob Iger – Forgoing entire salary
> Bob Chapek – 50% pay cut
> Executive Vice Presidents – 30% pay cut
> Senior Vice Presidents – 25% pay cut
> Vice Presidents – 20% pay cut
> 
> According to sources, the pay cuts will go into effect April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-executives-take-pay-cuts-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-closures



I think this is great... I mean Iger could literally never earn another dollar and never run out of money. That guy is loaded. Not sure how much they pay their SvPs and VPs.... they’ll definitely feel it more.


----------



## Remy is Up

Aurora0427 said:


> I think this is great... I mean Iger could literally never earn another dollar and never run out of money. That guy is loaded. Not sure how much they pay their SvPs and VPs.... they’ll definitely feel it more.


They will feel it just like the rest of us would. It's not easy but the life of the company long term is.more important than short term sacrifice.  Big Bob certainly will be ok as will little Bob. But have no doubt other execs are going to feel it. But again. Right thing to do


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI
> 
> Disney executives are receiving pay cuts at the company looks to save as much money as possible during the Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures. The pay cuts are as follows:
> 
> Bob Iger – Forgoing entire salary
> Bob Chapek – 50% pay cut
> Executive Vice Presidents – 30% pay cut
> Senior Vice Presidents – 25% pay cut
> Vice Presidents – 20% pay cut
> 
> According to sources, the pay cuts will go into effect April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disney-executives-take-pay-cuts-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19-closures



This is good, but this signals to me they will announce (this week most likely) cast members furloughs for after April 19th. Pretty much have too. Sea World just furloughed 90% of workforce. Universal will most likely do the same. The furlough would possibly be "good" (all relative of course) for employees, claim unemployment plus the funds from the CARES act etc. If they don't furlough cast members they will only hurt the company worse, furloughs will save over $500M


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aurora0427 said:


> I think this is great... I mean Iger could literally never earn another dollar and never run out of money. That guy is loaded. Not sure how much they pay their SvPs and VPs.... they’ll definitely feel it more.



per Glass Door they are doing all right (saw an estimate of $170k-$300k for VPs) but yeah, 20% will hit them a bit, but still ok.  I think you get to VP at Disney is a pretty high level job


----------



## Aurora0427

Remy is Up said:


> They will feel it just like the rest of us would. It's not easy but the life of the company long term is.more important than short term sacrifice.  Big Bob certainly will be ok as will little Bob. But have no doubt other execs are going to feel it. But again. Right thing to do



 agree. I feel for the lower level execs but it’s definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## Aurora0427

TheMaxRebo said:


> per Glass Door they are doing all right (saw an estimate of $170k-$300k for VPs) but yeah, 20% will hit them a bit, but still ok.  I think you get to VP at Disney is a pretty high level job



People making between $170-$300 will definitely feel this more than the Bobs. We are in that bracket and we’d feel a 20% pay cut.... but that’s why we live below our means and save.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> This is good, but this signals to me they will announce (this week most likely) cast members furloughs for after April 19th. Pretty much have too. Sea World just furloughed 90% of workforce. Universal will most likely do the same. The furlough would possibly be "good" (all relative of course) for employees, claim unemployment plus the funds from the CARES act etc. If they don't furlough cast members they will only hurt the company worse, furloughs will save over $500M


Yep. Furloughs will benefit most cms. The front line park cms will benefit by a furlough. The call center cms will continue working. As will management.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> Yep. Furloughs will benefit most cms. The front line park cms will benefit by a furlough. The call center cms will continue working. As will management.


 I would consider call center CMS essential employees right now


----------



## Remy is Up

Aurora0427 said:


> People making between $170-$300 will definitely feel this more than the Bobs. We are in that bracket and we’d feel a 20% pay cut.... but that’s why we live below our means and save.


Glassdoor is pretty accurate on the numbers even for disney execs.


----------



## MichelinMan

rteetz said:


> Guys, I have no intention of closing this thread but I will if I have too. I’ve said it several times already but this thread is not for discussing vaccines, possible drugs, churches, politics, and anything else like that. This thread is for discussing what the theme parks are doing or what we think they might do in the future.


But I think the mods are being over-zealous with their deletion of posts on this thread. 3 times I have posted stuff (one of which included lots of good data and graphs I have been collecting), which backed up when I thought the parks would be opened. And all of them were deleted. All of them were directly relevant to when the parks might open, and were much more informative than the mass of purely speculative posts I see on here with no data to back them up. So why were they deleted? I have no idea, as I didn't even get a message to say they had been. I suspect this message will also go the same way, as I dare to criticise the mods. But I'm getting a bit fed up with trying to contribute information which adds to this discussion of when the parks might open. If this continues, I'm not going to bother any more, which is sad.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> I would consider call center CMS essential employees right now


They are. One working in my house at the moment since we are all in lockdown and working from home. Or in my case looking for a job due to layoff.


----------



## Remy is Up

MichelinMan said:


> But I think the mods are being over-zealous with their deletion of posts on this thread. 3 times I have posted stuff (one of which included lots of good data and graphs I have been collecting), which backed up when I thought the parks would be opened. And all of them were deleted. All of them were directly relevant to when the parks might open, and were much more informative than the mass of purely speculative posts I see on here with no data to back them up. So why were they deleted? I have no idea, as I didn't even get a message to say they had been. I suspect this message will also go the same way, as I dare to criticise the mods. But I'm getting a bit fed up with trying to contribute information which adds to this discussion of when the parks might open. If this continues, I'm not going to bother any more, which is sad.


I've had posts deleted when I got off topic. I get it and it isnt easy for the mods. Relax a bit it's all good.


----------



## rteetz

MichelinMan said:


> But I think the mods are being over-zealous with their deletion of posts on this thread. 3 times I have posted stuff (one of which included lots of good data and graphs I have been collecting), which backed up when I thought the parks would be opened. And all of them were deleted. All of them were directly relevant to when the parks might open, and were much more informative than the mass of purely speculative posts I see on here with no data to back them up. So why were they deleted? I have no idea, as I didn't even get a message to say they had been. I suspect this message will also go the same way, as I dare to criticise the mods. But I'm getting a bit fed up with trying to contribute information which adds to this discussion of when the parks might open. If this continues, I'm not going to bother any more, which is sad.


I’m sorry you feel that way. For anything remotely crossing the lines I could give warnings with points but I haven’t done that. I think for the most part of the thread has been run well and off topic posts have yes been deleted and we have that authority. The COVID-19 thread on TPAS is operated similarly. Like I’ve said before this is not a medical forum. This is a Disney forum. I appreciate your input but the graphs only lead us down a path of more off topic contribution so that is why they were removed.


----------



## choirfarm

rteetz said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way. For anything remotely crossing the lines I could give warnings with points but I haven’t done that. I think for the most part of the thread has been run well and off topic posts have yes been deleted and we have that authority. The COVID-19 thread on TPAS is operated similarly. Like I’ve said before this is not a medical forum. This is a Disney forum. I appreciate your input but the graphs only lead us down a path of more off topic contribution so that is why they were removed.


So no data so people can make an informed decision.  Just happiness and light...  People we know are dying!


----------



## rteetz

choirfarm said:


> So no data so people can make an informed decision.  Just happiness and light...


I would like the disboards to be a bit of an escape for people yes. Not saying we have to be all cheery and happy all the time though either. This isn’t a medical forum and it’s not a national news site. In today’s day and age everyone gets their info from different sources whether right and wrong and that can take us down a huge rabbit hole I’d rather not deal with.


----------



## Remy is Up

choirfarm said:


> So no data so people can make an informed decision.  Just happiness and light...  People we know are dying!


This is a Disney specific thread and how it effects the reopen. Unfortunately, we all realize the gravity of people being sick and people.passing away it is indirect causation on when the parks open.


----------



## waltfan1957

Spridell said:


> I would bet they might be doing temperature checks.  I can see that happening.


And what will they do about security checks, security going through one bag after another,  any one have any ideas, suggestions ?


----------



## choirfarm

rteetz said:


> I would like the disboards to be a bit of an escape for people yes.


Must be nice to be able to escape it.
I understand and will shut up.


----------



## MichelinMan

rteetz said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way. For anything remotely crossing the lines I could give warnings with points but I haven’t done that. I think for the most part of the thread has been run well and off topic posts have yes been deleted and we have that authority. The COVID-19 thread on TPAS is operated similarly. Like I’ve said before this is not a medical forum. This is a Disney forum. I appreciate your input but the graphs only lead us down a path of more off topic contribution so that is why they were removed.


But surely the one thing that everybody here is looking for is some estimate of when the parks might be open. I used some statistical analysis to show that the 1st June target for re-opening is a realistic date, and I think most people would appreciate that. I've got a holiday planned for July - I aint moving that just yet, because of the data analysis I've been doing, and I just think that other people in the same position as me would benefit from similar info. For some families, especially us Brits, a Florida holiday is not cheap (ours is going to cost around £10,000 - around $13,000) and we could lose out big time by not making the right call at the right time.


----------



## rteetz

MichelinMan said:


> But surely the one thing that everybody here is looking for is some estimate of when the parks might be open. I used some statistical analysis to show that the 1st June target for re-opening is a realistic date, and I think most people would appreciate that. I've got a holiday planned for July - I aint moving that just yet, because of the data analysis I've been doing, and I just think that other people in the same position as me would benefit from similar info. For some families, especially us Brits, a Florida holiday is not cheap (ours is going to cost around £10,000 - around $13,000) and we could lose out big time by not making the right call at the right time.


I completely understand. At the same time things change daily though. It’s a fine line. I think for this board using the information we have and discussing how that impacts the present and the future is the best we can do for now. I understand if you don’t agree with my view on this but it’s not easy either.


----------



## Remy is Up

MichelinMan said:


> But surely the one thing that everybody here is looking for is some estimate of when the parks might be open. I used some statistical analysis to show that the 1st June target for re-opening is a realistic date, and I think most people would appreciate that. I've got a holiday planned for July - I aint moving that just yet, because of the data analysis I've been doing, and I just think that other people in the same position as me would benefit from similar info. For some families, especially us Brits, a Florida holiday is not cheap (ours is going to cost around £10,000 - around $13,000) and we could lose out big time by not making the right call at the right time.


And my response to you as someone living in florida, seeing what's happening here in hospitals and with exponential in tease in cases, and realizing the peak here is may 14th or so,june 1st is not viable. I would assume even july 1 is questionable if you assume peak may 14th and it lasts 4-6 weeks before a decrease in cases. That's on the ground here facts. Not to mention some of us are hearing things from.people who would know and are all saying. Late june early july at the earliest. Apologies for being blunt and if I went off topic but ill.leave it at that.


----------



## xuxa777

choirfarm said:


> So no data so people can make an informed decision.  Just happiness and light...  People we know are dying!


 
This board is not the place to get medical trends, charts and graphs to make an informed decision.  It takes a second or two to go to a plethora of sites to get any information you want. This thread is an oasis from all that. In the spirit of Disney, I agree with the mods in keeping this as an escape from all that news. It is nice to be able to discuss/speculate Disney without all the negative news. There are horror stories out there and will only get worse over the next month before it gets better, hopefully not though.


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> But surely the one thing that everybody here is looking for is some estimate of when the parks might be open. I used some statistical analysis to show that the 1st June target for re-opening is a realistic date, and I think most people would appreciate that. I've got a holiday planned for July - I aint moving that just yet, because of the data analysis I've been doing, and I just think that other people in the same position as me would benefit from similar info. For some families, especially us Brits, a Florida holiday is not cheap (ours is going to cost around £10,000 - around $13,000) and we could lose out big time by not making the right call at the right time.



I would also add you might have trouble flying in from overseas in July more than the park being open. Around that time parks will most likely open but I could see incoming international flights still being banned or most likely requiring a 2 week required quarantine, before you could even enter the country.


----------



## DavidHobart

choirfarm said:


> So no data so people can make an informed decision.  Just happiness and light...  People we know are dying!


Speaking as someone who had a post deleted a few days ago  ...There's plenty of data and models and judicious criticism of the limits of the data and the sensitivity of the models out there from experts, often on venues that have some sort of editorial control.  That's the place for getting data needed for informed guesses.


----------



## Remy is Up

I think even due to the concern people will have the first month will be mainly residents and they will.do specials for the residents to help illustrate to everyone else. It's ok. Then the neighboring states. Then the rest of the us. Then international,mainly due to air travel restrictions.  I agree with xuxa777 completely.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

xuxa777 said:


> I would also add you might have trouble flying in from overseas in July more than the park being open. Around that time parks will most likely open but I could see incoming international flights still being banned or most likely requiring a 2 week required quarantine, before you could even enter the country.


This is a highly likely scenario, plus the UKFCO Advisories against all but essential travel may still be in place, which triggers most insurance exclusion clauses. There are a lot of hurdles to jump before my 1 July trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

waltfan1957 said:


> And what will they do about security checks, security going through one bag after another,  any one have any ideas, suggestions ?



I saw one post on Twitter saying now might be a good time for Disney to put in x-ray scanners like at Universal so security doesn't have to stick their hands in bag after bag


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244673365878734848


----------



## mattpeto

xuxa777 said:


> This board is not the place to get medical trends, charts and graphs to make an informed decision.  It takes a second or two to go to a plethora of sites to get any information you want. This thread is an oasis from all that. In the spirit of Disney, I agree with the mods in keeping this as an escape from all that news. It is nice to be able to discuss/speculate Disney without all the negative news. There are horror stories out there and will only get worse over the next month before it gets better, hopefully not though.



That's not really the point.  People, especially among Disney fans and fellow forumers (sic) want to discuss the grand issues with the Coranavirus and the impacts on re-opening/closing the parks.  I think a good middle ground is to redirect the conversation to a thread that we can have these conversations, even if some of the opinions are doom and gloom. 

Just my perspective, I certainty respect the jobs the moderators are doing around here trying to keep to the central topic.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw one post on Twitter saying now might be a good time for Disney to put in x-ray scanners like at Universal so security doesn't have to stick their hands in bag after bag




Absolutely.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disney is pretty ahead of the curve for innovation,  they are probably working on a solution for screening that will be non invasive but accurate.

Something along the lines of infrared temperature scanning at the gates or at random places throughout the parks.  How they act on findings of fever will need to be worked out. 

Innovation and Disney go hand in hand.


----------



## Krandor

waltfan1957 said:


> And what will they do about security checks, security going through one bag after another,  any one have any ideas, suggestions ?



I wonder if they would consider something like many sports stadiums have gone to and do something like a "clear bag policy" (outside of something like a diaper bag). I know it would be difficult for a lot of people coming to disney to bring so little in but sarifices might be needed.  It makes security go quickly since they can look at the bag and see what's in it and then let people go through.  X-ray machines are certainly an option too.  Whatever route they go security manually going through the bag is likely out.


----------



## hertamaniac

I could very easily draw a lineage relationship to WDW for many posts (including mine).  But, out of an abundance of caution (said intentionally), I will agree that some of my posts might be construed as off-topic.  However, I would like to see uniformity of enforcement to all posters otherwise you open up each poster to become the topic "police".


----------



## xuxa777

Yes they will implement a whole bunch of new security methods and protocols, this is the perfect time to do it.


----------



## hertamaniac

Remy is Up said:


> And my response to you as someone living in florida, seeing what's happening here in hospitals and with exponential in tease in cases, and realizing the peak here is may 14th or so,june 1st is not viable. I would assume even july 1 is questionable if you assume peak may 14th and it lasts 4-6 weeks before a decrease in cases. That's on the ground here facts. Not to mention some of us are hearing things from.people who would know and are all saying. Late june early july at the earliest. Apologies for being blunt and if I went off topic but ill.leave it at that.



I think that with us living in Florida and are hard-wired into the local news should be viewed as a great source of WDW information relating to opening.  If I was a moderator, I would be openly thankful that there are those locals that are monitoring the situation and reporting it as relative to WDW/Universal/Orlando.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> I've had posts deleted when I got off topic. I get it and it isnt easy for the mods. Relax a bit it's all good.



I have too and they deserved to be. Something it is hard not to want to reply to something off-topic even if you know your reply is still going to be off-topic. 

A thread like this is tough to mod since people do want to discuss things outside of just disney at times.  I think the mods here do a good job at being fair about thing.  I have no complaints (even when I have posts deleted).


----------



## hertamaniac

Krandor said:


> I have too and they deserved to be. Something it is hard not to want to reply to something off-topic even if you know your reply is still going to be off-topic.
> 
> A thread like this is tough to mod since people do want to discuss things outside of just disney at times.  I think the mods here do a good job at being fair about thing.  I have no complaints (even when I have posts deleted).



I've had that hand dealt to me as well (and is usually is well-deserved).  I know this....I would not want to be a moderator on this board at this unprecedented time.  I have trouble sleeping now let alone with the mess that would bring.


----------



## JoeA

Is construction still on-going at WDW (i.e. EPCOT) or have they backed off?  If construction is considered essential and they are still working, what a great time to put hammer to nail and make some real progress while you don't have to worry about guests.  They would also hire a bunch of add'l workers to help with the increased work load.

That would also help to get people back into the parks: Come see the whole new stuff we built while you were away!

Assuming they have the stomach to spend...spend...spend during a global shutdown!  And yes, I know I am being optimistic.


----------



## fatmanatee

JoeA said:


> Is construction still on-going at WDW (i.e. EPCOT) or have they backed off?  If construction is considered essential and they are still working, what a great time to put hammer to nail and make some real progress while you don't have to worry about guests.  They would also hire a bunch of add'l workers to help with the increased work load.
> 
> That would also help to get people back into the parks: Come see the whole new stuff we built while you were away!
> 
> Assuming they have the stomach to spend...spend...spend during a global shutdown!  And yes, I know I am being optimistic.


They've halted all construction.


----------



## Animal

waltfan1957 said:


> And what will they do about security checks, security going through one bag after another,  any one have any ideas, suggestions ?


If I hand the screener a fresh pair of gloves, would he put them on??


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> They've halted all construction.


Actually per a report I just got some things have resumed. I would imagine not everything but apparently not nothing either.


----------



## Krandor

fatmanatee said:


> They've halted all construction.



Inside the parks.  I know there have been some pictures of some work going on outside like the cove and some overpass demolition.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Actually per a report I just got some things have resumed. I would imagine not everything but apparently not nothing either.




Do you know if they are still painting the castle?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Actually per a report I just got some things have resumed. I would imagine not everything but apparently not nothing either.



Hopefully Epcot is part of that.  Wiith all those barriers up, it would be almost impossible to do any kind of social distancing which could be an issue if they open in June.  Having room to spread people out will likely be needed and that is an issue in epcot's current state


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you know if they are still painting the castle?


I don’t know specifics. I hope to find out more. Castle painting had stopped for a bit.


----------



## mshanson3121

DavidHobart said:


> Speaking as someone who had a post deleted a few days ago  ...There's plenty of data and models and judicious criticism of the limits of the data and the sensitivity of the models out there from experts, often on venues that have some sort of editorial control.  That's the place for getting data needed for informed guesses.



But why should they not be then allowed to share that data here? When it DIRECTLY relates to the discussion of theme park operations/re-opening etc... Especially when the #1 reply to such a comment often will be: "Source?"


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> I don’t know specifics. I hope to find out more. Castle painting had stopped for a bit.


Specific projects have been resumed but some were halted simply due to the third party and contractor aspects.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> But why should they not be then allowed to share that data here? When it DIRECTLY relates to the discussion of theme park operations/re-opening etc... Especially when the #1 question to such a comment will be: "Source?"


Because much of that data is as one poster used, uk data, or global data, or even us data. None of that is relative to florida or orlando. The virus is progressing at different rates in different places and has a different impact in each. The only information directly relative to WDW truly is what's happening in Florida. Because that has the largest impact on their decisions based on government decisions here.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> Because much of that data is as one poster used, uk data, or global data, or even us data. None of that is relative to florida or orlando. The virus is progressing at different rates in different places and has a different impact in each. The only information relative to WDW truly is what's happening in Florida



Disagree. The decisions of re-opening will be based on the US as a whole. Unless they plan on only allowing Floridians.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Yep. Furloughs will benefit most cms. The front line park cms will benefit by a furlough. The call center cms will continue working. As will management.


Not if they had healthcare for their family through Disney.  Paying for Cobra will leave them in a much worse position.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> Disagree. The decisions of re-opening will be based on the US as a whole. Unless they plan on only allowing Floridians.


If the government in florida isnt allowing people in that does effect the decision. If the peak isnt u til mid may and lasts through june but in georgia it is in mid april and lasts through may. Georgia rules will have no bearing on florida hence Disney. Local and state at the moment have much more effect on disney than national. Orange county is locked down. Florida soon will.be as a state. What is going on here has more bearing on disney than what is going on in Oklahoma. If oklahoma allows foreign flights or opens up travel but florida doesnt. Wdw isnt effected by oklahoma. And as we've seen in the us. Due to the various time frames it is a state by state decision. Not the fed.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> Not if they had healthcare for their family through Disney.  Paying for Cobra will leave them in a much worse position.


Unfortunately that's not something disney can take care of. My company certainly didnt when it laid me off due to the virus impact on corporate financials


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> If the government in florida isnt allowing people in that does effect the decision. If the peak isnt u til mid may and lasts through june but in georgia it is in mid april and lasts through may. Georgia rules will have no bearing on florida hence Disney. Local and state at the moment have much more effect on disney than national. Orange county is locked down. Florida soon will.be as a state. What is going on here has more bearing on disney than what is going on in Oklahoma. If oklahoma allows foreign flights or opens up travel but florida doesnt. Wdw isnt effected by oklahoma. And as we've seen in the us. Due to the various time frames it is a state by state decision. Not the fed.



I understand that. But Disney can't financially survive on Florida attendees only. They rely on the rest of the US and world to support them. So if cases are still exploding elsewhere the in US, they would be fools to open up and allow them to attend. So, they'll either have to a) restrict it to Flordians only while it continues elsewhere. Which begs, can they afford to? or b) wait until it has settled down throughout the US


----------



## jknezek

Remy is Up said:


> If the government in florida isnt allowing people in that does effect the decision. If the peak isnt u til mid may and lasts through june but in georgia it is in mid april and lasts through may. Georgia rules will have no bearing on florida hence Disney. Local and state at the moment have much more effect on disney than national. Orange county is locked down. Florida soon will.be as a state. What is going on here has more bearing on disney than what is going on in Oklahoma. If oklahoma allows foreign flights or opens up travel but florida doesnt. Wdw isnt effected by oklahoma. And as we've seen in the us. Due to the various time frames it is a state by state decision. Not the fed.


This only works if you are assuming FL will be the last hit. If they are in the middle, or if other areas linger longer, then what happens in other areas will absolutely affect FL. WDW is not a FL park like a Six Flags would be. It's a local, national, and international park. So some businesses in FL may open long before WDW would. The supposition that only FL matters to WDW is simply incorrect. It may matter most, since WDW will not open until FL says it can, but it won't be the only factor. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Unfortunately that's not something disney can take care of. My company certainly didnt when it laid me off due to the virus impact on corporate financials


Oh, I completely understand that.  I just think many people thinking people are going to better off because they are getting "more" in unemployment are missing the big picture situation for many of these people.


----------



## Brianstl

jknezek said:


> This only works if you are assuming FL will be the last hit. If they are in the middle, or if other areas linger longer, then what happens in other areas will absolutely affect FL. WDW is not a FL park like a Six Flags would be. It's a local, national, and international park. So some businesses in FL may open long before WDW would. The supposition that only FL matters to WDW is simply incorrect. It may matter most, since WDW will not open until FL says it can, but it won't be the only factor. Not by a long shot.


I think it is going to have to work it's way through the worst for the whole country before they can reopen.  It does no good to reopen only to create a new hotspot that can spread across the country.


----------



## TwoMisfits

For a possible re-open...

Virginia extended a stay at home order through June 10 today...and it's not a current hot spot...June 1 is gonna be a hard date to meet...


----------



## SMRT-1

Just in case anyone was wondering what Pete's take on this was...

On his livestream yesterday, Pete stated his opinion that, while "it's a gamble," the free dining offer was an indication that Disney is "confident they'll open by June 1st," and that there was "no way" that they would have made they offer if they weren't confident.

Obviously it's just speculation on Pete's part (based on his experience) and the situation is very mercurial right now and could change at any time, so who knows what will eventually happen, but I just thought I'd share what the man himself had to say about all of this.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SMRT-1 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering what Pete's take on this was...
> 
> On his livestream yesterday, Pete stated his opinion that, while "it's a gamble," the free dining offer was an indication that Disney is "confident they'll open by June 1st," and that there was "no way" that they would have made they offer if they weren't confident.
> 
> Obviously it's just speculation on Pete's part (based on his experience) and the situation is very mercurial right now and could change at any time, so who knows what will eventually happen, but I just thought I'd share what the man himself had to say about all of this.




Yep I watch his Q&As to get a level headed opinion on this.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> I understand that. But Disney can't financially survive on Florida attendees only. They rely on the rest of the US and world to support them. So if cases are still exploding elsewhere the in US, they would be fools to open up and allow them to attend. So, they'll either have to a) restrict it to Flordians only while it continues elsewhere. Which begs, can they afford to? or b) wait until it has settled down throughout the US


Ok. I was thinking more on the other side. If disney cant open due to florida issues and the rest of the country is past peak. You were looking at it the other way. We were on the same book. Different chapter.


----------



## Remy is Up

SMRT-1 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering what Pete's take on this was...
> 
> On his livestream yesterday, Pete stated his opinion that, while "it's a gamble," the free dining offer was an indication that Disney is "confident they'll open by June 1st," and that there was "no way" that they would have made they offer if they weren't confident.
> 
> Obviously it's just speculation on Pete's part (based on his experience) and the situation is very mercurial right now and could change at any time, so who knows what will eventually happen, but I just thought I'd share what the man himself had to say about all of this.


The offering of free dining is zero indication of an opening date. Noone knows a date right now at all. Hence why the parks are closed indefinitely and even the things they tell you when you book specifically say IF the parks are open prior to or after the date of the reservation. They are not making any  guarantees because they know not to.


----------



## YesterDark

I wouldn't book anything the first half of this summer. Even August is kind of ick for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Remy is Up said:


> The offering of free dining is zero indication of an opening date. Noone knows a date right now at all. Hence why the parks are closed indefinitely and even the things they tell you when you book specifically say IF the parks are open prior to or after the date of the reservation. They are not making any  guarantees because they know not to.



I still would think that if they felt there was a zero percent chance to be open on June 1st they wouldn't let bookings happen then - I think this is an indication of what they *want* to happen and think there is potential to happen, but certainly no guarantee.  I think part of it is also to get people to have the frame of mind that Disney will be open then, and to keep planning trips (and leaving deposit $).


----------



## Krandor

https://thehill.com/homenews/state-...to-issue-stay-at-home-order-for-south-florida
Doesn't affect disney...yet but the timeframe of this being through mid-may could be telling


----------



## SMRT-1

Remy is Up said:


> The offering of free dining is zero indication of an opening date. Noone knows a date right now at all. Hence why the parks are closed indefinitely and even the things they tell you when you book specifically say IF the parks are open prior to or after the date of the reservation. They are not making any  guarantees because they know not to.


Unless you personally know a Disney executive, it's highly unlikely that you know what dates Disney is or is not throwing around internally. None of us do.

Nowhere did I mention a "guarantee." I just shared Pete's opinion that Disney was "confident."   As I said, it's just his opinion, and he admitted that everything is up in the air right now. However, given his extensive experience with Disney travel, and the fact that this is his website, there are a lot of people here who respect his opinion, so I felt it was worth sharing.


----------



## MichelinMan

Remy is Up said:


> Because much of that data is as one poster used, uk data, or global data, or even us data. None of that is relative to florida or orlando. The virus is progressing at different rates in different places and has a different impact in each. The only information directly relative to WDW truly is what's happening in Florida. Because that has the largest impact on their decisions based on government decisions here.


But from the data I've been tracking, virtually every country is following the same sort of curve, albeit some countries are further along the curve than others, once you normalise the data for population size (something that most media outlets don't do).  So we can expect the curve in Florida to follow the same sort of curve as elsewhere, and my statistical analysis shows that Florida is roughly where Italy was on 10th March. So I would put Florida around 3 weeks behind Italy, and given that Italy is peaking just about now, I expect the peak for Florida to come around 3 weeks from now. That would make the Florida peak late April, not mid-May. Then if we assume another 3-4 weeks of numbers dropping after that, I can see the parks opening up late May/early June. Which is why I can see that Disney seem to be aiming for a 1st June opening. If I was a betting man, that is the date I would aim for too. 

Of course, the big question then is will people be allowed to enter Florida? The US seems to be well behind Europe, so I would expect our restrictions to be eased before the US, so I am confident that, as a Brit, we might be allowed into the US, as our numbers are likely to have dropped by then. But will US citizens be allowed into the UK at that point, as numbers of cases will likely be higher in the US than UK by then? In which case, transatlantic flights might not be fully working by that point.

So I can see travel restrictions being the limiting factor on the decision for Disney to re-open, and infection rates outside of Florida, rather than the infection rates in Florida itself, will dictate that.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

The only thing we know lately is how quickly things change from day to day, even hour to hour.  Better to be prepared and optimistic for June and then push it out again, than it is to have things settling down and not be prepared to open the doors again.  Is it likely they'll push back the June 1st date?  Probably.  But at some point, we're going to start things up again, and June 1st is the current line in the sand for many places.  But no one knows - no one - at this point.


----------



## MichelinMan

jknezek said:


> This only works if you are assuming FL will be the last hit. If they are in the middle, or if other areas linger longer, then what happens in other areas will absolutely affect FL. WDW is not a FL park like a Six Flags would be. It's a local, national, and international park. So some businesses in FL may open long before WDW would. The supposition that only FL matters to WDW is simply incorrect. It may matter most, since WDW will not open until FL says it can, but it won't be the only factor. Not by a long shot.


From my number crunching, Florida is roughly in the middle of states. So you are quite correct that some normality may well return to Florida before the whole of the US as a whole. Of course the big question is do you open up the country state by state, or the whole country at once?


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> But from the data I've been tracking, virtually every country is following the same sort of curve, albeit some countries are further along the curve than others, once you normalise the data for population size (something that most media outlets don't do).  So we can expect the curve in Florida to follow the same sort of curve as elsewhere, and my statistical analysis shows that Florida is roughly where Italy was on 10th March. So I would put Florida around 3 weeks behind Italy, and given that Italy is peaking just about now, I expect the peak for Florida to come around 3 weeks from now. That would make the Florida peak late April, not mid-May. Then if we assume another 3-4 weeks of numbers dropping after that, I can see the parks opening up late May/early June. Which is why I can see that Disney seem to be aiming for a 1st June opening. If I was a betting man, that is the date I would aim for too.
> 
> Of course, the big question then is will people be allowed to enter Florida? The US seems to be well behind Europe, so I would expect our restrictions to be eased before the US, so I am confident that, as a Brit, we might be allowed into the US, as our numbers are likely to have dropped by then. But will US citizens be allowed into the UK at that point, as numbers of cases will likely be higher in the US than UK by then? In which case, transatlantic flights might not be fully working by that point.
> 
> So I can see travel restrictions being the limiting factor on the decision for Disney to re-open, and infection rates outside of Florida, rather than the infection rates in Florida itself, will dictate that.



The peak for the state of Florida is generally set at the first week of May. This is also evident with the south Florida stay at home order just announced.

I will take your bet, and I hope I lose. Disney Springs might be open by early June, but the parks won't be until July most likely.

US will not ease restrictions for international travelers faster than UK. There is no way. We will have just come out of shutting everything down for the first wave, US will not risk the start of a second wave by opening up intnernational travel once until world has got it under control.


----------



## MichelinMan

TwoMisfits said:


> For a possible re-open...
> 
> Virginia extended a stay at home order through June 10 today...and it's not a current hot spot...June 1 is gonna be a hard date to meet...


Actually, death rates in Virginia are very similar to Florida at the moment, if you normalise the data for population - so that June 10th stay at home order in Virginia is a very good indicator, and I would say might point to a risk to the 1st June opening. I still think that restrictions lifting late May is more likely, but if some states still have stay at home orders in place, it would be more difficult for Disney to re-open (although not impossible).


----------



## jknezek

MichelinMan said:


> From my number crunching, Florida is roughly in the middle of states. So you are quite correct that some normality may well return to Florida before the whole of the US as a whole. Of course the big question is do you open up the country state by state, or the whole country at once?


I think you mostly open state by state for lifting curfew and shelter in place and opening the vast majority of non-essential businesses. But things like WDW and cruise ships that by their very nature are not bound by states might not be so easy to do that way. They may need to wait a little longer than getting your local barbershop back in business.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> Ok. I was thinking more on the other side. If disney cant open due to florida issues and the rest of the country is past peak. You were looking at it the other way. We were on the same book. Different chapter.



 Gotcha!!! Sorry about that! I was a little surprised, as I felt like I had been agreeing with all your posts lately, LOL.


----------



## Remy is Up

MichelinMan said:


> But from the data I've been tracking, virtually every country is following the same sort of curve, albeit some countries are further along the curve than others, once you normalise the data for population size (something that most media outlets don't do).  So we can expect the curve in Florida to follow the same sort of curve as elsewhere, and my statistical analysis shows that Florida is roughly where Italy was on 10th March. So I would put Florida around 3 weeks behind Italy, and given that Italy is peaking just about now, I expect the peak for Florida to come around 3 weeks from now. That would make the Florida peak late April, not mid-May. Then if we assume another 3-4 weeks of numbers dropping after that, I can see the parks opening up late May/early June. Which is why I can see that Disney seem to be aiming for a 1st June opening. If I was a betting man, that is the date I would aim for too.
> 
> Of course, the big question then is will people be allowed to enter Florida? The US seems to be well behind Europe, so I would expect our restrictions to be eased before the US, so I am confident that, as a Brit, we might be allowed into the US, as our numbers are likely to have dropped by then. But will US citizens be allowed into the UK at that point, as numbers of cases will likely be higher in the US than UK by then? In which case, transatlantic flights might not be fully working by that point.
> 
> So I can see travel restrictions being the limiting factor on the decision for Disney to re-open, and infection rates outside of Florida, rather than the infection rates in Florida itself, will dictate that.


All the models including the most reliable us model from the university of Washington shows florida peak mid may. CDC confirmed that the us has various time frames due to a lot of factors and the UW stat model.is indeed the most accurate. You cant use the time frame from other places to extrapolate any other place due to different quarantine, stay at home, etc timeframes. Each area is individual. So based on the most accurate model which took those factors into account. Mid may peak in florida, 4- 6 week.peak, puts it early july.  Then the decrease in cases moves it to mid july. Those fall in line with what we are actually seeing in florida.


----------



## Brianstl

MichelinMan said:


> From my number crunching, Florida is roughly in the middle of states. So you are quite correct that some normality may well return to Florida before the whole of the US as a whole. Of course the big question is do you open up the country state by state, or the whole country at once?





MichelinMan said:


> But from the data I've been tracking, virtually every country is following the same sort of curve, albeit some countries are further along the curve than others, once you normalise the data for population size (something that most media outlets don't do).  So we can expect the curve in Florida to follow the same sort of curve as elsewhere, and my statistical analysis shows that Florida is roughly where Italy was on 10th March. So I would put Florida around 3 weeks behind Italy, and given that Italy is peaking just about now, I expect the peak for Florida to come around 3 weeks from now. That would make the Florida peak late April, not mid-May. Then if we assume another 3-4 weeks of numbers dropping after that, I can see the parks opening up late May/early June. Which is why I can see that Disney seem to be aiming for a 1st June opening. If I was a betting man, that is the date I would aim for too.
> 
> Of course, the big question then is will people be allowed to enter Florida? The US seems to be well behind Europe, so I would expect our restrictions to be eased before the US, so I am confident that, as a Brit, we might be allowed into the US, as our numbers are likely to have dropped by then. But will US citizens be allowed into the UK at that point, as numbers of cases will likely be higher in the US than UK by then? In which case, transatlantic flights might not be fully working by that point.
> 
> So I can see travel restrictions being the limiting factor on the decision for Disney to re-open, and infection rates outside of Florida, rather than the infection rates in Florida itself, will dictate that.


This site has modeling for each state.  It predicts May 3 for the peak for Florida with a mid June all clear of sorts.

https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

YesterDark said:


> I wouldn't book anything the first half of this summer. Even August is kind of ick for me.



As a Floridian, August is always ick


----------



## xuxa777

TwoMisfits said:


> For a possible re-open...
> 
> Virginia extended a stay at home order through June 10 today...and it's not a current hot spot...June 1 is gonna be a hard date to meet...



That is because VA's peak isn't modeled to be until May 17th or so, Florida's is 2-3 weeks earlier


----------



## Museick

(Reuters) - Walt Disney Inc (DIS.N) Executive Chairman Bob Iger will forgo his salary and newly named Chief Executive Officer Bob Chapek will take a 50% pay cut amid the coronavirus crisis, according to an internal email from Chapek.

Disney will reduce the salaries of its vice presidents by 20%, senior vice presidents by 25%, and executive vice presidents and above by 30% effective April 5, according to the email. “This temporary action will remain in effect until we foresee a substantive recovery in our business,” wrote Chapek.


----------



## friedela

DrunkJam said:


> YES! it is very frightening being here, in our circumstances. We are relatively lucky in that we live rurally, BUT, the kids go to school etc. it's SUCH a worry. I am actually HOPING that school will close, even if it closes til September, which is the current thinking.



Schools here have been closed for 3 weeks already and aren't opening until September, possibly even longer. Considering the US has the highest case numbers of covid in the entire world right now makes me highly doubt that Disneyworld or any other theme park which is a petri dish for disease will be open anytime in the near future. JMO of course


----------



## Busterbailey

I was thinking about the park reopening today and was wondering how long does Disney need to get back into 'operating' mode? There has to be training/refresh for cast members, hiring back some part-time, restaurants etc. I was thinking 2-3 weeks after an all-clear to open? Or do you all think they are just ready to open day 1 that they're able to?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Remy is Up said:


> The offering of free dining is zero indication of an opening date. Noone knows a date right now at all. Hence why the parks are closed indefinitely and even the things they tell you when you book specifically say IF the parks are open prior to or after the date of the reservation. They are not making any  guarantees because they know not to.


If I was someone who wanted free dining.... I might book it on this new deal and then if they are not open they might be able to change the date and still get the same deal later when they re-open..just a thought.


----------



## rteetz

Busterbailey said:


> I was thinking about the park reopening today and was wondering how long does Disney need to get back into 'operating' mode? There has to be training/refresh for cast members, hiring back some part-time, restaurants etc. I was thinking 2-3 weeks after an all-clear to open? Or do you all think they are just ready to open day 1 that they're able to?


They certainly will not be able to open day one and be ready to go. They have a whole load of College Program kids they need to bring on and they’ll need to replenish food stocks and all sorts of other things.


----------



## SMRT-1

Busterbailey said:


> I was thinking about the park reopening today and was wondering how long does Disney need to get back into 'operating' mode? There has to be training/refresh for cast members, hiring back some part-time, restaurants etc. I was thinking 2-3 weeks after an all-clear to open? Or do you all think they are just ready to open day 1 that they're able to?


I was just about to post that same question.

It seems there would need to be some time to ramp up the parks to reopen, since, at the very least, they would need to order food supplies for the restaurants.

Given that there will likely be some lead time, hopefully they will let people know right away once they officially decide on an opening date, rather than wait.


----------



## mhautz

Remy is Up said:


> The offering of free dining is zero indication of an opening date. Noone knows a date right now at all. Hence why the parks are closed indefinitely and even the things they tell you when you book specifically say IF the parks are open prior to or after the date of the reservation. They are not making any  guarantees because they know not to.



There's no way that Disney is "certain" of anything, but that doesn't mean that the June 1st date has NO meaning.  Disney specifically chose to incentivize people who are already dealing with rescheduling their trips (some probably more than once) and chose June 1st as the beginning of that promotion.  This is not about them just taking reservations that can be easily be cancelled.  This is about people who have already suffered a cancellation and it seems kind of reckless of Disney to set them up for further disappointment unless they felt a certain level of certainty.  An educated guess, even one based on optimism, might not be a guarantee, but I think it's more than "zero indication".


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> They certainly will not be able to open day one and be ready to go. They have a whole load of College Program kids they need to bring on and they’ll need to replenish food stocks and all sorts of other things.



Yeah pretty much need a form of “spring training” prior to park opening.


----------



## burg

Not sure this has been mentioned before ... but I called in to have the free dining offer for my rebooking, as I cancelled our early April vacation. After a long wait, when I mentioned my new dates were early October, it was a no-go. They are only offering free dining for stays through September. I didn't try to push back as the CM would probably not be able to do anything, but they did say things could change and that I should check back in the future. I think that they should do better than offer the promotion to a four month period (Jun-Jul-Aug-Sep) ...

ETA: and they should probably put this on the website, defining the dates, so people do not wait over an hour on the phone (I wouldn't have called if that info was clear on the website)


----------



## only hope

waltfan1957 said:


> And what will they do about security checks, security going through one bag after another,  any one have any ideas, suggestions ?





TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw one post on Twitter saying now might be a good time for Disney to put in x-ray scanners like at Universal so security doesn't have to stick their hands in bag after bag



Yes, I hope this motivates Disney to bring in xray machines. When they started to redo the entrances, I thought for sure they would catch up the times and follow the higher standard that Universal has set by having xray machines. It’s faster, more thorough, and more important at this point, is mostly hands off. I try to wipe down my stuff after I go through security at Disney. I do _not_ like them touching my stuff- and I can’t afford to buy food each time I go (local passholder), so bringing nothing is not an option.


----------



## Joe in VA

VA has been wayyyyy ahead of the curve, with not a huge amount of cases. 2nd state to close school for the year. I wouldn't gauge Disney's opening on Va. DeSantis just said he misspoke about his stay at home for South Florida, he meant 4/15 not 5/15.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

These are pretty obvious WDW updates at this point, but just an FYI for park event information since Disney added specific cancelled date notes to their website pages for each event:

All MK Disney After Hours, DAK Disney After Hours, and MK Villains After Hours through the end of May are noted as "cancelled" on their respective event websites.  

For MK DAH and DAK DAH, the last event dates were 5/25 and 5/26 (respectively).    No future dates had been released when the parks closed (we were all waiting for the next chunk of dates to be released).  The last MK VAH date in May was 5/29 and dates had previously been scheduled through 7/10 - the June and July dates are NOT noted as cancelled at the moment.

FWIW


----------



## SMRT-1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> These are pretty obvious WDW updates at this point, but just an FYI for park event information since Disney added specific cancelled date notes to their website pages for each event:
> 
> All MK Disney After Hours, DAK Disney After Hours, and MK Villains After Hours through the end of May are noted as "cancelled" on their respective event websites.
> 
> For MK DAH and DAK DAH, the last event dates were 5/25 and 5/26 (respectively).    No future dates had been released when the parks closed (we were all waiting for the next chunk of dates to be released).  The last MK VAH date in May was 5/29 and dates had previously been scheduled through 7/10 - the June and July dates are NOT noted as cancelled at the moment.
> 
> FWIW


After seeing this, I checked MDE, and my VAH tickets for 5/8 are now gone.


----------



## TDSAXX

Remy is Up said:


> All the models including the most reliable us model from the university of Washington shows florida peak mid may. CDC confirmed that the us has various time frames due to a lot of factors and the UW stat model.is indeed the most accurate. You cant use the time frame from other places to extrapolate any other place due to different quarantine, stay at home, etc timeframes. Each area is individual. So based on the most accurate model which took those factors into account. Mid may peak in florida, 4- 6 week.peak, puts it early july.  Then the decrease in cases moves it to mid july. Those fall in line with what we are actually seeing in florida.


You keep saying the peak will be 4-6 weeks; but the UW model that you quote shows a much shorter peak.


----------



## Remy is Up

TDSAXX said:


> You keep saying the peak will be 4-6 weeks; but the UW model that you quote shows a much shorter peak.


It shows the downside or safe zone where the decrease in cases is into july.


----------



## TDSAXX

Remy is Up said:


> It shows the downside or safe zone where the decrease in cases is into july.


But the peak is not 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Remy is Up

TDSAXX said:


> But the peak is not 4-6 weeks.


Apology for the mistaken verbiage. The peak is may 14 and the "safe" zone after the peak doesnt occur until mid july. They are still not going to open when the CDC and state are saying things are not safe as of yet. And per that data, which at the moment even the CDC says is the most accurate, its mid july.


----------



## Thecouch

Successful lockdown actually pushes peak way back. Australia is doing pretty well this week and they say it slowing down to 10% increase per day (some countries are 30%). Our peak they are now saying will be October. Looks like we will be lockdown restrictions for a while but it will save a lot of people life's


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Museick said:


> (Reuters) - Walt Disney Inc (DIS.N) Executive Chairman Bob Iger will forgo his salary and newly named Chief Executive Officer Bob Chapek will take a 50% pay cut amid the coronavirus crisis, according to an internal email from Chapek.
> 
> Disney will reduce the salaries of its vice presidents by 20%, senior vice presidents by 25%, and executive vice presidents and above by 30% effective April 5, according to the email. “This temporary action will remain in effect until we foresee a substantive recovery in our business,” wrote Chapek.


Are they really forgoing their salary, or just the “salary” portion.  Usually these top CEO’s get like a ton of stock which makes up like 95 percent of what they earn per year and the “salary” portion of it is basically window dressing.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Busterbailey said:


> I was thinking about the park reopening today and was wondering how long does Disney need to get back into 'operating' mode? There has to be training/refresh for cast members, hiring back some part-time, restaurants etc. I was thinking 2-3 weeks after an all-clear to open? Or do you all think they are just ready to open day 1 that they're able to?


I wonder what kind of maintenance they are doing on the rides too at this time.  Like, is it a bad thing if the rides sit totally idle and don’t even get started up for weeks on end?  I guess the cold weather parks are like that.


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> Apology for the mistaken verbiage. The peak is may 14 and the "safe" zone after the peak doesnt occur until mid july. They are still not going to open when the CDC and state are saying things are not safe as of yet. And per that data, which at the moment even the CDC says is the most accurate, its mid july.



Actually it updated today and the peak in Florida is sooner, May 3, but also puts us at having an ICU bed shortage which we didn't have if it was later.


----------



## Jrb1979

I am thinking a June 1st day is not likely. VA just issued a stay in shelter til June 10th. I would bet more states will do the same.


----------



## Krandor

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I wonder what kind of maintenance they are doing on the rides too at this time.  Like, is it a bad thing if the rides sit totally idle and don’t even get started up for weeks on end?  I guess the cold weather parks are like that.



I know at my six flags it is not uncommon for several rides to be down on opening day.  Don't know if that is because of them sitting idle or normal SF being cheap on maintenace though.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm trying this again, because I have no idea why my reply was deleted.
> 
> Please don't be upset with my post. Things change so much I just think they should not have thrown a date out like that. I know you are ready to get back to WDW, just like everyone else. This whole thing is tough.


I'm not upset with your post so no worries. I was just sharing what I heard. This is a thread about what the parks are doing or might do so I was discussing that and nothing else. We are all stressed out about both the virus and WDW. But I will always post my thoughts so I guess I better get used to the bashings lol


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Are they really forgoing their salary, or just the “salary” portion.  Usually these top CEO’s get like a ton of stock which makes up like 95 percent of what they earn per year and the “salary” portion of it is basically window dressing.


It’s just their base salary as far as I know. The stock options are not part of this.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I am thinking a June 1st day is not likely. VA just issued a stay in shelter til June 10th. I would bet more states will do the same.


Maybe. I was surprised by that. I think it might be a bit early to extend that far out. Certainly we may all get there soon but I think the end of April is a good point for now and then extend again as needed.


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> Actually it updated today and the peak in Florida is sooner, May 3, but also puts us at having an ICU bed shortage which we didn't have if it was later.


Yeah. I saw the update a bit ago. It. Compresses the time. At may 14 there wasnt any ICU shortages. At may 3 there will be. So the downside of the curve and the "safe" zone is first week of july


----------



## Thecouch

Disney world has to pick a date and work back from there. So if they want to open parks say June 1st. What day do they open hotels. What day do staff need to clean and get rides up. What day do they Need to order food to arrive in time and so on. Then they can move the opening date and move all dates needed before that. They have to have a plan even if its just a dream date. They also don't want to have no hotel guest at the start so they will offer deals and just rebook them as date moves. Anyone booking at the moment is a disney lover as most people wouldn't bother or risk cancel trip


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> Yeah. I saw the update a bit ago. It. Compresses the time. At may 14 there wasnt any ICU shortages. At may 3 there will be. So the downside of the curve and the "safe" zone is first week of july



but peak cases comes before peak death and resources.


----------



## KayMichigan

I wonder what they do with the water based rides like Pirates and River Journey. Do they drain all the water out or just keep it circulating?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Well, I still believe they will open May 19th And if they do, I will have a lot of crow to prepare.  If they don't, I have a June and July trip booked and if they fall through, Christmas is only 270 days away  
Alright, I'm ready!  Give it to me but make it good!!!


----------



## Remy is Up

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Well, I still believe they will open May 19th And if they do, I will have a lot of crow to prepare.  If they don't, I have a June and July trip booked and if they fall through, Christmas is only 270 days away
> Alright, I'm ready!  Give it to me but make it good!!!


I appreciate your optimism. Have at it.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Maybe. I was surprised by that. I think it might be a bit early to extend that far out. Certainly we may all get there soon but I think the end of April is a good point for now and then extend again as needed.



Even if April isn't the time to remove the order by end of april we likely will have a better sense of where we are and when this might end.


----------



## xuxa777

KayMichigan said:


> I wonder what they do with the water based rides like Pirates and River Journey. Do they drain all the water out or just keep it circulating?


Yes , they drain the water out. They drained it out fairly quickly after they closed.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Remy is Up said:


> I appreciate your optimism. Have at it.


Come on. I said make it good lol


----------



## halfpintpeggy

rteetz said:


> I’m sorry you feel that way. For anything remotely crossing the lines I could give warnings with points but I haven’t done that. I think for the most part of the thread has been run well and off topic posts have yes been deleted and we have that authority. The COVID-19 thread on TPAS is operated similarly. Like I’ve said before this is not a medical forum. This is a Disney forum. I appreciate your input but the graphs only lead us down a path of more off topic contribution so that is why they were removed.



What’s TPAS?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

halfpintpeggy said:


> What’s TPAS?


Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies


----------



## Krandor

halfpintpeggy said:


> What’s TPAS?



Theme Parks Attractions and stragies.  One of the other forums on here.  They have a coronvisus thread on there too which is also heavily moderated to what is happening today.  discusssion on what may happen in the future is here.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

xuxa777 said:


> Yes they will implement a whole bunch of new security methods and protocols, this is the perfect time to do it.



Wonder if they’ll implement a no BYO food policy when they reopen?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

halfpintpeggy said:


> Wonder if they’ll implement a no BYO food policy when they reopen?


That may be a problem for some people. Park food is not cheap.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jimmy Mouse said:


> That may be a problem for some people. Park food is not cheap.



Agree!


----------



## jlwhitney

Jimmy Mouse said:


> That may be a problem for some people. Park food is not cheap.



more so for allergies and special diets also.


----------



## nkosiek

I know the June 1st is the date Disney is letting new bookings happen and whatnot. Forgetting the modeling, etc, you have to figure if things are remotely okay, they want the parks open for the 4th of July, right? The symbolism (yeah, Disney = freedom from repression and people not wanting ot pay their taxes) of being open on that day would be huge.


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> Maybe. I was surprised by that. I think it might be a bit early to extend that far out. Certainly we may all get there soon but I think the end of April is a good point for now and then extend again as needed.


I live in VA too, just outside DC, and my family was definitely thrown off by the June date our governor issued, seems kind of distant of a date (but our schools closed through the end of the year what seems like weeks ago at this point). Just learned this morning Maryland and DC also issued shelter in place orders (but they don't have the June date, Maryland's is unclear and DC's is 4/24 if I understand correctly).

It looks like we'll be definitely canceling our May trip at this point...I knew it was inevitable, but still didn't wanna do it!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

SMRT-1 said:


> After seeing this, I checked MDE, and my VAH tickets for 5/8 are now gone.


Mine are gone as well.  Does anyone know if this means they will issue a refund automatically or do I still need to call?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Jimmy Mouse said:


> That may be a problem for some people. Park food is not cheap.


Also a real problem if you have toddlers and infants.


----------



## TheReal

Jimmy Mouse said:


> That may be a problem for some people. Park food is not cheap.


If they do that in Paris people would starve, considering how few restaurants they have usually open. I already literally walked out of the park there, just so I can eat without waiting in a line that is longer than any ride queue.

Anyways, I see absolutely no reason for such a policy change.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DarthGallifrey said:


> Mine are gone as well.  Does anyone know if this means they will issue a refund automatically or do I still need to call?



They will issue a refund automatically.   The timing of it is unknown at the moment, still waiting on specific reports (I assume it will be soon, and also refunds usually have some variability person to person as its dependent on your bank/credit card as well). Will come back here and post if anyone posts anything on other tracking threads.


----------



## cakebaker

DarthGallifrey said:


> Mine are gone as well.  Does anyone know if this means they will issue a refund automatically or do I still need to call?



I didn't cancel anything myself for our trip that was to have started 3/16. Disney cancelled it all and refunded me without me doing anything. This was for my resort, After Hours and a dessert party.


----------



## hertamaniac

Interesting short article related to WDW and opening, but really nothing new (except the Universal/WDW relationship to me).

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...e-what-to-expect-but-neither-does-anyone-else


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Construction projects at Disney defunded, layoffs underway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244981643468775425


----------



## xuxa777

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting short article related to WDW and opening, but really nothing new (except the Universal/WDW relationship to me).
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...e-what-to-expect-but-neither-does-anyone-else



Takeaway from that article it will take at least 2-4 weeks to open back up, even once they are clear do so, and that is with normal staffing and a limited opening, Might take longer with cast members moving away from Orlando and international cast members not being able to enter the country. Mid July, August is looking more realistic.


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction projects at Disney defunded, layoffs underway
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244981643468775425


Not the best title, (kinda click bait IMO, old info too) not all projects defunded, they are completing the rides that are almost done Ratatouille and Tron etc., and stopping construction on other like the galactic hotel, very prudent and smart choices.


----------



## Remy is Up

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction projects at Disney defunded, layoffs underway
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244981643468775425


Just something I heard and can pass along to go with this since the news has been released now. The space restaurant will also be defunded, play place put on hold, revamp of spaceship earth delayed, harmonious delayed, uk dark ride defunded cancelled for now, star wars hotel defunded. Priority projects ratatouille, tron, gotg, and epcot spine.  Moana is cheap and can be done.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Construction projects at Disney defunded, layoffs underway
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244981643468775425



For how long? Just during the shut down? Or... are basically all non-finished projects now in danger of being significantly delayed? (as in they won't be started up again until some day in the future when Disney financially recovers)?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> Just something I heard and can pass along to go with this since the news has been released now. The space restaurant will also be defunded, play place put on hold, revamp of spaceship earth delayed, harmonious delayed, uk dark ride defunded cancelled for now, star wars hotel defunded. Priority projects ratatouille, tron, gotg, and epcot spine.  Moana is cheap and can be done.




This is totally in line with my thinking.


----------



## rteetz

Remy is Up said:


> Just something I heard and can pass along to go with this since the news has been released now. The space restaurant will also be defunded, play place put on hold, revamp of spaceship earth delayed, harmonious delayed, uk dark ride defunded cancelled for now, star wars hotel defunded. Priority projects ratatouille, tron, gotg, and epcot spine.  Moana is cheap and can be done.


UK wasn’t a dark ride... that I know for sure. Also was having several issues before all of this.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> For how long? Just during the shut down? Or... are basically all non-finished projects now in danger of being significantly delayed? (as in they won't be started up again until some day in the future when Disney financially recovers)?


I would imagine it all depends. They obviously can’t leave the entirety of future world ripped up and behind walls forever. At the same time though the grand plans they had may not happen anytime soon.


----------



## Lewisc

Remy is Up said:


> Just something I heard and can pass along to go with this since the news has been released now. The space restaurant will also be defunded, play place put on hold, revamp of spaceship earth delayed, harmonious delayed, uk dark ride defunded cancelled for now, star wars hotel defunded. Priority projects ratatouille, tron, gotg, and epcot spine.  Moana is cheap and can be done.


I thought the space restaurant was almost ready to open.


----------



## HuskieJohn

xuxa777 said:


> Takeaway from that article it will take at least 2-4 weeks to open back up, even once they are clear do so, and that is with normal staffing and a limited opening, Might take longer with cast members moving away from Orlando and international cast members not being able to enter the country. Mid July, August is looking more realistic.



I believe it been said on here that the next wave of CMs was supposed to arrive on May 15th..correct?  If that is the case then a 2 week training with a resort soft open a few days before the parks open could be what WDW is hoping for in a best case scenario.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> UK wasn’t a dark ride... that I know for sure. Also was having several issues before all of this.


Sorry. Should have just put uk ride and yes there were issues. I should've said uk project. Apologies.


----------



## mshanson3121

HuskieJohn said:


> I believe it been said on here that the next wave of CMs was supposed to arrive on May 15th..correct?  If that is the case then a 2 week training with a *resort soft open a few days before the parks open* could be what WDW is hoping for in a best case scenario.



I expect any preliminary resort soft openings will be measured in weeks, not days.


----------



## Captain Morgan Sparrow

With regard to the projections to the day of a specific peak date, I am calling hogwash. 

This is an unknown disease, a totally unique event (black swan event) and we are taking unprecedented steps in American history to slow the spread of this in ways that were unfathomable in 1918. No one knows what rapid testing availability will be like in a week or month - gamechanger. No one knows how rapidly the hydrochloroquine will have large enough supplies, or even if long term that is a solution - potential gamechanger. 

Could the models be right? Maybe. Could you be right by throwing a dart at a calendar? Also maybe. 

I would just book the trip you want to take, hope for the best, but in terms of using those modelings to make precise predictions about things and plan your travel schedule around that - that is putting too much faith in something that is suspect at best.


----------



## xuxa777

HuskieJohn said:


> I believe it been said on here that the next wave of CMs was supposed to arrive on May 15th..correct?  If that is the case then a 2 week training with a resort soft open a few days before the parks open could be what WDW is hoping for in a best case scenario.



International cast members most likely will not be able to enter the country May 15th or the rest of May for that matter, so that could hold things up a bit


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> I would imagine it all depends. They obviously can’t leave the entirety of future world ripped up and behind walls forever. At the same time though the grand plans they had may not happen anytime soon.



Actually I think the news of de-funding of some of these projects is a very good thing under the circumstances. Probably allows the castmembers to get paid longer, plus continunig the other projects shows the there is good news and progress, things moving forward.


----------



## rteetz

Remy is Up said:


> Sorry. Should have just put uk ride and yes there were issues. I should've said uk project. Apologies.


No worries I didn’t want people to think they were getting a dark ride though.


----------



## NashvilleMama

I've been keeping up with this thread for the most part but quick question: I cancelled our resort stay for end of April, but had already bought a memory maker. Will that get refunded if the official cancel dates extend through then or do I have to call? I assume our tickets will just go into a "hold" status or something (they were date specific) and I don't have to move them right now, correct? I have no idea when we'll go back at this point.


----------



## Remy is Up

Captain Morgan Sparrow said:


> With regard to the projections to the day of a specific peak date, I am calling hogwash.
> 
> This is an unknown disease, a totally unique event (black swan event) and we are taking unprecedented steps in American history to slow the spread of this in ways that were unfathomable in 1918. No one knows what rapid testing availability will be like in a week or month - gamechanger. No one knows how rapidly the hydrochloroquine will have large enough supplies, or even if long term that is a solution - potential gamechanger.
> 
> Could the models be right? Maybe. Could you be right by throwing a dart at a calendar? Also maybe.
> 
> I would just book the trip you want to take, hope for the best, but in terms of using those modelings to make precise predictions about things and plan your travel schedule around that - that is putting too much faith in something that is suspect at best.


Noone knows anything for certain but if you live in a particular area there are certain assumptions that can be made based on current information. We shall see.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> No worries I didn’t want people to think they were getting a dark ride though.


God that would've started a fire storm. Haha


----------



## Remy is Up

NashvilleMama said:


> I've been keeping up with this thread for the most part but quick question: I cancelled our resort stay for end of April, but had already bought a memory maker. Will that get refunded if the official cancel dates extend through then or do I have to call? I assume our tickets will just go into a "hold" status or something (they were date specific) and I don't have to move them right now, correct? I have no idea when we'll go back at this point.


Date specific tickets if not a discover disney ticket is extended through december 15th if you wont be here before december 15th the value of a wholly unused ticket can be applied to a ticket at a later date.
Memory maker is non refundable but there is no expiration date on it so it can be used at any point.

This is per a CM in ecommerce working in my house. Lol


----------



## KayMichigan

xuxa777 said:


> Yes , they drain the water out. They drained it out fairly quickly after they closed.



OK, thanks! Just wondered. I suppose they have to have people go through periodically and dust off the figures and stuff. That's gotta be sort of creepy...


----------



## Tandy

xuxa777 said:


> Actually I think the news of de-funding of some of these projects is a very good thing under the circumstances. Probably allows the castmembers to get paid longer, plus continunig the other projects shows the there is good news and progress, things moving forward.


Delaying Spaceship Earth is a very good thing..
They are barely getting away with the number of rides they have now.


----------



## RossS

We are flying from the UK to the parks 19th August this year for our honeymoon.

Almost certain we won't be going. Once it gets cancelled I will probably book same time next year.


----------



## Remy is Up

RossS said:


> We are flying from the UK to the parks 19th August this year for our honeymoon.
> 
> Almost certain we won't be going. Once it gets cancelled I will probably book same time next year.


Same time next year sounds great. The anniversary year


----------



## mattpeto

RossS said:


> We are flying from the UK to the parks 19th August this year for our honeymoon.
> 
> Almost certain we won't be going. Once it gets cancelled I will probably book same time next year.



You still got a shot for August...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Remy is Up said:


> Just something I heard and can pass along to go with this since the news has been released now. The space restaurant will also be defunded, play place put on hold, revamp of spaceship earth delayed, harmonious delayed, uk dark ride defunded cancelled for now, star wars hotel defunded. Priority projects ratatouille, tron, gotg, and epcot spine.  Moana is cheap and can be done.





Lewisc said:


> I thought the space restaurant was almost ready to open.




I agree with all on the list (plus Moana replaces the existing fountain so I think they want *something* water related) .... only questionable thing to me is I agree with @Lewisc that I thought Space 220 was pretty close to opening - plus restaurants bring in $ so I would think Disney would be willing to put some $ there to get it open


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tandy said:


> Delaying Spaceship Earth is a very good thing..
> They are barely getting away with the number of rides they have now.



at least until Guardians and Rat are open- then I think a smaller scaled project just to give SSE some TLC I think would be good


----------



## Remy is Up

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree with all on the list (plus Moana replaces the existing fountain so I think they want *something* water related) .... only questionable thing to me is I agree with @Lewisc that I thought Space 220 was pretty close to opening - plus restaurants bring in $ so I would think Disney would be willing to put some $ there to get it open


Agreed but it was on the list I was told about and wasnt given reasons for decisions. They want to funnel as much money as they can to immediate need projects and with all the restaurants currently in epcot and whatever was left to spend at that location it may have been a temporary give to get and it ends up being one of the projects that is finished with any money left over. I was told they will not cut corners costs with any of the 4 projects they want completed asap and other things will have to wait.


----------



## RossS

mattpeto said:


> You still got a shot for August...


Really? I'm not sure UK will lift the ban, or whether the parks will be open. Pretty much have the prepare for cancellation, if no cancellation, thrn amazing sort of attitude.


----------



## Firebird060

I can see the temp cut of funding for the restaurant if Disney is planning for a major downturn. You wont need as many restraunts and you wont have to look for staffing right away.   So you can keep your staffing requirement down,  and dont have to run yet another restraunt which depending on the economic fall out wont be full of reservations.  Even with Free Dinning Disney might be expecting a much different park level at least for the rest of the year.  Even if we have super fast recovery of the economy, unless the government actually gurantees everyone who is losing there job the same amount of money they would have been making this year,  there is going to be less domestic guests.  As for international guests,  especially with the Brexit end not being delayed and the already bad effects that has had on the UK economy plus now Covid I can see alot of European Visitors now chosing to save there money and travel domestically if they can or at least within the EU in itself, if they need a Disney fix  DLP is much closer and cheaper than WDW  is.  I wonder what projects at DLP will be scrapped  they really needed to invest in there studios park pretty badly.


----------



## Remy is Up

RossS said:


> Really? I'm not sure UK will lift the ban, or whether the parks will be open. Pretty much have the prepare for cancellation, if no cancellation, thrn amazing sort of attitude.


I think the biggest issue will be if the us is allowing foreign visitors into the country


----------



## Sakiki

Krandor said:


> I wonder if they would consider something like many sports stadiums have gone to and do something like a "clear bag policy" (outside of something like a diaper bag). I know it would be difficult for a lot of people coming to disney to bring so little in but sarifices might be needed.  It makes security go quickly since they can look at the bag and see what's in it and then let people go through.  X-ray machines are certainly an option too.  Whatever route they go security manually going through the bag is likely out.


It would certainly my DW could stop warning the security guys about the spiky hairbrush she always carries...


----------



## Sakiki

RossS said:


> Really? I'm not sure UK will lift the ban, or whether the parks will be open. Pretty much have the prepare for cancellation, if no cancellation, thrn amazing sort of attitude.


Our Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) is historically reluctant to impose no-travel advisories on friendly nations and I would expect that to be lifted iro USA as soon as there are genuine signs that the problem is under control. I would be more worried about the current US administration’s isolationist tendencies - I could certainly see mandatory quarantines for international visitors and/or a requirement for some documentary proof of good health (vaccination certificate as and when a vaccine is available?).

From the UK side of The Pond I cant see how WDW will open before August at the very earliest. I’m just glad our next trip isn’t planned until December 2021...


----------



## TropicalDIS

burg said:


> Not sure this has been mentioned before ... but I called in to have the free dining offer for my rebooking, as I cancelled our early April vacation. After a long wait, when I mentioned my new dates were early October, it was a no-go. They are only offering free dining for stays through September. I didn't try to push back as the CM would probably not be able to do anything, but they did say things could change and that I should check back in the future. I think that they should do better than offer the promotion to a four month period (Jun-Jul-Aug-Sep) ...
> 
> ETA: and they should probably put this on the website, defining the dates, so people do not wait over an hour on the phone (I wouldn't have called if that info was clear on the website)



It is listed on their website. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/special-offers/dining-resort-stay-offer/


----------



## Remy is Up

Sakiki said:


> Our Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) is historically reluctant to impose no-travel advisories on friendly nations and I would expect that to be lifted iro USA as soon as there are genuine signs that the problem is under control. I would be more worried about the current US administration’s isolationist tendencies - I could certainly see mandatory quarantines for international visitors and/or a requirement for some documentary proof of good health (vaccination certificate as and when a vaccine is available?).
> 
> From the UK side of The Pond I cant see how WDW will open before August at the very earliest. I’m just glad our next trip isn’t planned until December 2021...


In the current state of the world everyone has isolationist tendencies. Im not a fan of either party but they are doing nothing different than any other country at this time, But I digress.


----------



## burg

TropicalDIS said:


> It is listed on their website.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/special-offers/dining-resort-stay-offer/



Thanks! is that on the Canada website only? Because the CM wet over the website with me and said the info was not there indeed, so asked me to keep calling back. But I will keep checking the Canada version now.

ETA: now I also see it on the US site ... but I swear it wasn't there two days ago LOL


----------



## Moliphino

burg said:


> Thanks! is that on the Canada website only? Because the CM wet over the website with me and said the info was not there indeed, so asked me to keep calling back. But I will keep checking the Canada version now.



It's on the US site, too, and was in the email. A Special Offer for Eligible Guests

"Eligible Guests can take advantage of a vacation package offer that includes accommodations at a select Disney Resort hotel, park admission and a Disney dining plan—*valid for arrivals most nights June 1 through September 30, 2020* when you book through May 31, 2020. "


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Legoland New York will not open this year. Grand opening delayed until 2021.


----------



## Tandy

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Legoland New York will not open this year. Grand opening delayed until 2021.
> View attachment 484640


I can see that for multiple reasons. NY is BAD and also a not open yet place has less items to rearrange / people to lay off


----------



## The Pho

Tandy said:


> I can see that for multiple reasons. NY is BAD and also a not open yet place has less items to rearrange / people to lay off


It also wasn’t scheduled to open until July 4th.  So construction delays could probably cost them most of the summer, at which point it wasn’t worth opening anyways.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> I can see that for multiple reasons. NY is BAD and also a not open yet place has less items to rearrange / people to lay off



Yeah with it not being open easierr to just push it out and for a new resert having a short first season might be worse then waiting a year and having a more normal opening season.  For a place that isn't yet established the first year is critical.  Though what is interesting is July 4th was when they planned to open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Yeah with it not being open easierr to just push it out and for a new resert having a short first season might be worse then waiting a year and having a more normal opening season.  For a place that isn't yet established the first year is critical.  Though what is interesting is July 4th was when they planned to open.



we had already gotten our annual passes for this year so I have been watching this project and they were going to need all that time up to July 4th to get the construction done do not surprised they pushed it off - guess the figure just easier to not bother with anything for this year even if possible to get it open for a few months


----------



## MichelinMan

Sakiki said:


> Our Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) is historically reluctant to impose no-travel advisories on friendly nations and I would expect that to be lifted iro USA as soon as there are genuine signs that the problem is under control. I would be more worried about the current US administration’s isolationist tendencies - I could certainly see mandatory quarantines for international visitors and/or a requirement for some documentary proof of good health (vaccination certificate as and when a vaccine is available?).
> 
> From the UK side of The Pond I cant see how WDW will open before August at the very earliest. I’m just glad our next trip isn’t planned until December 2021...


I have an Industrial Hygiene specialist colleague at work who is helping the UK Govt with advice on dealing with the Covid outbreak for offshore workers. He has told me that international travel bans now are pretty much pointless - the epidemic has pretty much developed into community outbreaks in virtually every country around the world now. So restrictions on international travel won't really affect international transmission - it has already got around the world. For a time we were insisting on people coming into the UK from affected countries to self isolate for 14 days - that isn't necessary now - they will just need to isolate if they have symptoms like anybody else.

So I can see plane travel starting up earlier than people might think - however, I suspect not all countries will want to open their borders, mainly due to political rather than any good scientific reasons. I think Trump's rhetoric of getting US open for business as soon as possible might point to allowing flights sooner rather than later, but only from countries which appear to be over the hump, which I'm hopeful the UK will be by the time the US is.


----------



## xuxa777

Travel might open up like you say but everyone coming in will be required for a 2 week quarantine for a while, China put their incoming international ban in _after_ the new cases domestically went to zero


----------



## rteetz




----------



## fsjking

rteetz said:


>



I will never book a non-balcony room ever again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



At first glance it seems crazy, but get if you just stay in the ship for a while it is like a floating social distancing


----------



## rteetz

And some perspective on that, that’s roughly 2-3 ships. I believe these are 17+ day cruises too so they’ve been gone quite a while already.


----------



## fsjking

TheMaxRebo said:


> At first glance it seems crazy, but get if you just stay in the ship for a while it is like a floating social distancing



You are not allowed to leave your room. So if you are in an inside room, you are in there 24/7, no sunlight, no windows, no fresh air. meals left on the floor outside your door. No thank you.


----------



## rteetz

https://attractionsmagazine.com/pho...n-continues-in-japan-amid-temporary-closures/


----------



## mshanson3121

fsjking said:


> You are not allowed to leave your room. So if you are in an inside room, you are in there 24/7, no sunlight, no windows, no fresh air. meals left on the floor outside your door. No thank you.



This. In no way would there be anything "good" or "okay" about this. You can't even remotely compare this to already having been on a 17 day cruise - when you were allowed freedom, entertainment, fresh air etc...  You're essentially a prisoner in your room.


----------



## Remy is Up

When all this started a few weeks ago I was in the camp of memorial day or so. Trying to be realistic. Then as it has progressed I modified my thoughts to late june early july. With the recent spikes in florida, from 2k to almost 7Ik in a week and expected to keep rising through mid may, the CDC imploring  the governor to lock down the state for at least 30 days and the common scientific opinion that this lasts through the summer, the reality is looking more and more like August if everything goes well. My wife says I'm always an optimist but the realist logical side has taken over and decided buckle in for a while because this is not good. It isnt doom and gloom. Its living in florida and realizing the true impact on human lives and the health care system.  It certainly sucks and anything sooner would be wonderful but reality and logic based on information at hand says this is post summer late summer before things even get close to normal. Then we will have the economic aspects to contend with.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> When all this started a few weeks ago I was in the camp of memorial day or so. Trying to be realistic. Then as it has progressed I modified my thoughts to late june early july. With the recent spikes in florida, from 2k to almost 7Ik in a week and expected to keep rising through mid may, the CDC imploring  the governor to lock down the state for at least 30 days and the common scientific opinion that this lasts through the summer, the reality is looking more and more like August if everything goes well. My wife says I'm always an optimist but the realist logical side has taken over and decided buckle in for a while because this is not good. It isnt doom and gloom. Its living in florida and realizing the true impact on human lives and the health care system.  It certainly sucks and anything sooner would be wonderful but reality and logic based on information at hand says this is post summer late summer before things even get close to normal. Then we will have the economic aspects to contend with.



The models they showed at Trumps briefing today showed the peak in the next 2-3 weeks and then scaling down. Those models also had other disturbing numbers I'll stay away from in this thread. If things go well we should peak in the next few weeks. Then we can move the question to when do things reopen without risking a second spike. 

The sad reality is April is going to just be horrible.  But hopefully we can move on to a better May.


----------



## stephk1981

Remy is Up said:


> When all this started a few weeks ago I was in the camp of memorial day or so. Trying to be realistic. Then as it has progressed I modified my thoughts to late june early july. With the recent spikes in florida, from 2k to almost 7Ik in a week and expected to keep rising through mid may, the CDC imploring  the governor to lock down the state for at least 30 days and the common scientific opinion that this lasts through the summer, the reality is looking more and more like August if everything goes well. My wife says I'm always an optimist but the realist logical side has taken over and decided buckle in for a while because this is not good. It isnt doom and gloom. Its living in florida and realizing the true impact on human lives and the health care system.  It certainly sucks and anything sooner would be wonderful but reality and logic based on information at hand says this is post summer late summer before things even get close to normal. Then we will have the economic aspects to contend with.


I have read we should possibly expect a second peak as well ( possibly in the fall?) No idea how accurate that is, but if that's true, will theme parks even be able to continue to remain open during another peak of the virus?If they closed a first time, wouldn't they close again?


----------



## Jacq7414

Krandor said:


> The models they showed at Trumps briefing today showed the peak in the next 2-3 weeks and then scaling down. Those models also had other disturbing numbers I'll stay away from in this thread. If things go well we should peak in the next few weeks. Then we can move the question to when do things reopen without risking a second spike.
> 
> The sad reality is April is going to just be horrible.  But hopefully we can move on to a better May.


Yes I saw those models too and am hoping that will be the case


----------



## Remy is Up

Jacq7414 said:


> Yes I saw those models too and am hoping that will be the case


The model has variances for certain areas. Florida was initially may 14 with a slow build but since we havent been diligent with our lockdowns now its showing may 3rd with an overwhelmed healthcare system and app 175 deaths per day. The CDC advised the governor to lock down by the end of the week for at least a month to hopefully push the peak out a bit and give the healthcare system a break. The issue is the so called safe zone where things decrease on reported cases isnt till mid july. And then we could have more spikes here and there. So overwhelm the healthcare system and bring the peak earlier or lockdown. I know the sensible thing to me.


----------



## Joe in VA

If you listen to Dr. Fauci he says that a second wave will not be nearly as bad as we will have better testing to identify and quarantine the sick, and will be better prepared for treatment.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Remy is Up said:


> I appreciate your optimism. Have at it.


Well I am optimistic!  And today someone who knows Disney really well also threw out the 19th of May as an opening date so we shall wait and see.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> When all this started a few weeks ago I was in the camp of memorial day or so. Trying to be realistic. Then as it has progressed I modified my thoughts to late june early july. With the recent spikes in florida, from 2k to almost 7Ik in a week and expected to keep rising through mid may, the CDC imploring  the governor to lock down the state for at least 30 days and the common scientific opinion that this lasts through the summer, the reality is looking more and more like August if everything goes well. My wife says I'm always an optimist but the realist logical side has taken over and decided buckle in for a while because this is not good. It isnt doom and gloom. Its living in florida and realizing the true impact on human lives and the health care system.  It certainly sucks and anything sooner would be wonderful but reality and logic based on information at hand says this is post summer late summer before things even get close to normal. Then we will have the economic aspects to contend with.



Ontario just cancelled all public events through the end of June. And they're ahead of you (as in both, their spike started well before Florida's, and they got a better handle on trying to flatten the curve before Florida). So with that, I think your projections are very realistic. I'm still SHOCKED by the people on FB that think they're going to open in May, and not only that but open back up at 100% capacity just like normal. There's such a huge amount of denial, or being out of touch with reality with this disease. ☹


----------



## CvilleDiane

mshanson3121 said:


> Ontario just cancelled all public events through the end of June. And they're ahead of you (as in both, their spoke started well before Florida's, and they got a better handle on trying to flatten the curve before Florida). So with that, I think your projections are very realistic. I'm still SHOCKED by the people on FB that think they're going to open in May, and not only that but open back up at 100% capacity just like normal. There's such a huge amount of denial, or being out of touch with reality with this disease. ☹



Or perhaps they're just hopeful? It's ok for them to be optimists, if that helps them get through and stay at home. 

I, on the other hand, canceled my June 6 arrival and am now hoping my big birthday trip in late June actually happens. Seems less likely every day. I need to decided by April 30 so I can bank DVC points if I cancel.


----------



## mshanson3121

CvilleDiane said:


> Or perhaps they're just hopeful? It's ok for them to be optimists, if that helps them get through and stay at home.
> 
> I, on the other hand, canceled my June 6 arrival and am now hoping my big birthday trip in late June actually happens. Seems less likely every day. I need to decided by April 30 so I can bank DVC points if I cancel.



Some are trying to be hopeful for sanity sake. Those aren't the ones I'm referring to. Many are really truly believing this will be over and everything goes back to normal. I think because for so long certain people and channels spent so long trying to say this was no big deal and would be over soon etc...


----------



## Thecouch

mshanson3121 said:


> Ontario just cancelled all public events through the end of June. And they're ahead of you (as in both, their spike started well before Florida's, and they got a better handle on trying to flatten the curve before Florida). So with that, I think your projections are very realistic. I'm still SHOCKED by the people on FB that think they're going to open in May, and not only that but open back up at 100% capacity just like normal. There's such a huge amount of denial, or being out of touch with reality with this disease. ☹


The only benefit for not looking down early and not flatten the curve is you actually recover quicker. But you don't plan for this as the top of the curve is devastating and many more people will die as peak period is lot higher in numbers. So Florida could actually recover quicker but only due to poor management of the situation and not looking down quick enough


----------



## rpb718

Thecouch said:


> The only benefit for not looking down early and not flatten the curve is you actually recover quicker. But you don't plan for this as the top of the curve is devastating and many more people will die as peak period is lot higher in numbers. So Florida could actually recover quicker but only due to poor management of the situation and not looking down quick enough



There is no such thing as a "benefit" in any scenario that causes more deaths.


----------



## kiki02

hertamaniac said:


> Are we staring down a mandatory 5 minute park entrance virus test once a date to reopen is set?  I'm talking about the quick testing for the virus that is, as I understand it, about to become more readily available.  No, I don't know how it would be deployed or even if this is feasible given the fact that folks may have the virus without showing symptoms.  Maybe we're looking at folks that have been tested and met the 14-day window, would somehow be allowed to enter the park(s). Of course, I think that would violate so many health privacy regulations. I know I'm really reaching here and think there is no chance this could be done.


Yep  a test mandatory at entrance ...  for a FEE of course.


----------



## Remy is Up

Thecouch said:


> The only benefit for not looking down early and not flatten the curve is you actually recover quicker. But you don't plan for this as the top of the curve is devastating and many more people will die as peak period is lot higher in numbers. So Florida could actually recover quicker but only due to poor management of the situation and not looking down quick enough


What do you consider recover quick? Because if it peaks too fast and the healthcare system breaks down it wont matter. This will easily be july or aigust


----------



## TwoMisfits

CvilleDiane said:


> Or perhaps they're just hopeful? It's ok for them to be optimists, if that helps them get through and stay at home.
> 
> I, on the other hand, canceled my June 6 arrival and am now hoping my big birthday trip in late June actually happens. Seems less likely every day. I need to decided by April 30 so I can bank DVC points if I cancel.



I cancelled my June trip to Hershey and the Columbus Game Convention this weekend...so I'm here with you on the suck of cancelling June events...but I figured I didn't want to be the theme park guinea pig away from home (and get stuck quarantining away from home)...


----------



## mshanson3121

TwoMisfits said:


> I cancelled my June trip to Hershey and the Columbus Game Convention this weekend...so I'm here with you on the suck of cancelling June events...but I figured I didn't want to be the theme park guinea pig away from home (and get stuck quarantining away from home)...



We cancelled our June vacation to New Hampshire yesterday. Still way too many unknowns. And while cases may be on the decline, I think there'll still be too many circulating for us to be comfortable travelling.


----------



## yankeesfan123

I have an August trip and would love to cancel, but rented DVC points and I definitely can’t cancel at this point (not to bring up another topic). Listening or reading any pandemic expert, not just Fauci... there’s no way large gatherings will be open in August. My guess is construction is back up and running and maybe even Disney springs and some resorts, but I’d be shocked if sporting events, concerts, or Disney are going forward in the late summer. We can be optimistic, but we can also be realistic.

China just tried to reopen movie theaters and their basketball league, 4-5 months after their outbreak began, and had to immediately shut them back down.  We are in this for the long haul.

Hopefully Disney can keep pushing out decent product on Disney+ and other platforms to keep us entertained.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> We cancelled our June vacation to New Hampshire yesterday. Still way too many unknowns. And while cases may be on the decline, I think there'll still be too many circulating for us to be comfortable travelling.


I think a lot of people are going to be very tentative about travel and crowds even after peaks pass and most places are in the safe zone on the backside of the curve. I think itll be well into july when things start to reopen and even then, other than locals I dont see a mass rush to disney. Most people wont have the money. Some will be spooked about travelling. There may still be travel bans in place. And it seems many people are rebooking their trips into september and october now. That's why I've amended my opinion that we dont see parks open till mid to late july. And for the first month it will primarily be locals and we have to hope there arent mini spikes that cause regional.or local closures.


----------



## tlmadden73

I guess at this point .. hold on to your May/June WDW vacations and just wait and see if Disney forcibly cancels them (and gives you a similar "come back soon" offer that the people have been cancelled in March/April have gotten). 

My point is .. with all the exception that normal cancellation policies are getting (including airlines), no need to cancel things until it is apparent things will be reopening.


----------



## kiki02

If we book wdw hotel for possible June or July, what is the refund policy now?    thank you


----------



## SaintsManiac

kiki02 said:


> If we book wdw hotel for possible June or July, what is the refund policy now?    thank you




My advice is for you to contact Dreams Unlimited and let them handle it. They are pros and will get you taken care of. Disney has been very gracious about cancellations throughout this process, but it's been very long hold times. Let a TA handle it for you. You also help out the company that runs this site in the process.


----------



## Remy is Up

kiki02 said:


> If we book wdw hotel for possible June or July, what is the refund policy now?    thank you


Click in more info at the top of the reservation screen and it lists all current cancellation and modification policies. Bookings through june 30 have no modification fees. July is standard and recovery bookings are different. So the info will tell you based on what you are booking.


----------



## TropicalDIS

burg said:


> Thanks! is that on the Canada website only? Because the CM wet over the website with me and said the info was not there indeed, so asked me to keep calling back. But I will keep checking the Canada version now.
> 
> ETA: now I also see it on the US site ... but I swear it wasn't there two days ago LOL



No worries. Good question, not sure if it was on the US site at the same time. I didn't get the email, so pretty much relied on the good people of these forums.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi after last nights briefing with the models and projections I think we are in this for the long haul. The administration went up to April 30th for stay at home recommendations but if you listen and look at the graphs their best case scenerio projections are the end of May. I think this administration is doing a little at a time as to not scare people. Those projections were with all states doing this recommendation, which are not and probably not going too. This looks realistically that it could go well into June or even July. I think once the recommendations are listed these theme parks are going to need some time to get up and running at full capacity. I myself have a September trip booked but I am not sure that will be realistic to happen especially if this comes back again this fall. I am thinking by the time we get through this round the next one will be on us. I agree with others that maybe mid late summer we could see some openings.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disn...-fight-against-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic/


----------



## hertamaniac

Guys....here is the WDW/Orlando/Florida projected peak.  Since others are discussing peaks, I presume this is an acceptable to link.  It looks like May 3rd is now a projected date.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/experts-predict-florida-coronavirus-cases-wont-peak-until-may


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-cNXSwjnDO/


----------



## wareagle57

hertamaniac said:


> Guys....here is the WDW/Orlando/Florida projected peak.  Since others are discussing peaks, I presume this is an acceptable to link.  It looks like May 3rd is now a projected date.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/experts-predict-florida-coronavirus-cases-wont-peak-until-may



What do the different color humps in the middle represent? The key seems to only be for the lines/dashes. Which of the humps is most likely?


----------



## Lumpy1106

hertamaniac said:


> Guys....here is the WDW/Orlando/Florida projected peak.  Since others are discussing peaks, I presume this is an acceptable to link.  It looks like May 3rd is now a projected date.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/experts-predict-florida-coronavirus-cases-wont-peak-until-may


I can't believe the FL Governor hasn't issued a "stay at home" order.  His reasoning; CV hasn't hit all areas of the state and farmers still need to milk cows.  Huh?  What about Miami?  No cows there.  Besides, farmers don't leave their property to milk cows - they would be staying at home.  The sooner he takes this seriously the sooner we can ALL go on with our regular lives.  The folks in FL, and Disney in particular, should be livid.


----------



## hertamaniac

wareagle57 said:


> What do the different color humps in the middle represent? The key seems to only be for the lines/dashes. Which of the humps is most likely?



I don't know, but presume it is the variance built into the model(s). When we plotted data, we used an averaging to plot a trend line.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

There was an article online this morning written by an American teacher/Professor living 500 miles from Wuhan China. It is not a statistic filled article, but a first hand account of life during Covid19 and life post peak & into the recovery of life as she now knows it to be.

It was a good read. An informative insight into how things could/will change as the new normal settles in.   Definitely going to take time and adjustment for many facets of our day to day.

I’ve saved the link, but am not sure that posting it will be ok in this thread - it is not disney- centric. Doesn’t fit the criteria for posting in this thread.

The teacher’s account would give those posting re opening predictions a sense though, that it will not likely be a before mid/late summer.. and it will not be as we are used to.


----------



## Lumpy1106

wareagle57 said:


> What do the different color humps in the middle represent? The key seems to only be for the lines/dashes. Which of the humps is most likely?


The graphs are from the official IHME website.  The shaded area represents a statistical max and min projection.  If you go to the IHME website, the graphs are interactive so you can see the effect on each State and the nation as a whole with respect to available resources.


----------



## hertamaniac

Lumpy1106 said:


> I can't believe the FL Governor hasn't issued a "stay at home" order.  His reasoning; CV hasn't hit all areas of the state and farmers still need to milk cows.  Huh?  What about Miami?  No cows there.  Besides, farmers don't leave their property to milk cows - they would be staying at home.  The sooner he takes this seriously the sooner we can ALL go on with our regular lives.  The folks in FL, and Disney in particular, should be livid.



He had stated that parts of the panhandle are not seeing the explosive rates (i.e. hot spots) that would effectively be shut down and cost 100K+ jobs lost.  He is trying to be more strategic on the counties that are exhibiting a higher risk.  So as of this AM, Orange County Convention Center has just lifted the age restriction for testing.  That means Orlando should start to see a massive increase in test results starting today/tomorrow.


----------



## Tandy

yankeesfan123 said:


> I have an August trip and would love to cancel, but rented DVC points and I definitely can’t cancel at this point (not to bring up another topic). Listening or reading any pandemic expert, not just Fauci... there’s no way large gatherings will be open in August. My guess is construction is back up and running and maybe even Disney springs and some resorts, but I’d be shocked if sporting events, concerts, or Disney are going forward in the late summer. We can be optimistic, but we can also be realistic.
> 
> China just tried to reopen movie theaters and their basketball league, 4-5 months after their outbreak began, and had to immediately shut them back down.  We are in this for the long haul.
> 
> Hopefully Disney can keep pushing out decent product on Disney+ and other platforms to keep us entertained.


But China has had no new cases for a long time right?


----------



## Lewisc

One of the specialists thinks restrictions on crowds (I think over 50) may have to stay for 4-6 months.  I'm sure that's why we're reading about contingency plans to open without parades, night shows etc.  Disney is going to have some tough decisions if POTUS and the governor of FL give the all clear to open without restrictions but medical experts suggest avoiding crowds.  Double the issue if some states have restrictions on large gathering.


----------



## Remy is Up

They based the study using varying factors. If situation A. Stay at home through 4/30 statewide is mandated then it would be May 14th. B. If not it is May 3rd. The difference in the two is that in the first case the healthcare system would not be overwhelmed, while in the second it would. In either case, we will not see any sort of "safe" zone with decreasing cases until July at the earliest and people may as well get used to that.  so based on that information, the reality is there wont be mass gatherings/Park openings until at least July. All the treatment drug they are talking about will do is help people who do get it. It doesnt halt or stop the spread. It does help the healthcare industry a great deal, but, optimistic, realistic, pessimistic, this will be July/august for any normalcy and even then it will be get used to the economic ramifications.


----------



## Remy is Up

hertamaniac said:


> He had stated that parts of the panhandle are not seeing the explosive rates (i.e. hot spots) that would effectively be shut down and cost 100K+ jobs lost.  He is trying to be more strategic on the counties that are exhibiting a higher risk.  So as of this AM, Orange County Convention Center has just lifted the age restriction for testing.  That means Orlando should start to see a massive increase in test results starting today/tomorrow.


The state needs to be locked down. Not just parts of it.


----------



## hertamaniac

Remy is Up said:


> The state needs to be locked down. Not just parts of it.



Agreed.  That's also why we are now, finally, seeing cruise ships lined up off the coast of Florida and not allowed to dock per the U.S. Coast Guard.


----------



## Remy is Up

hertamaniac said:


> Agreed.  That's also why we are now, finally, seeing cruise ships lined up off the coast of Florida and not allowed to dock per the U.S. Coast Guard.


We are locked down casually in tampa, st pete etc. But people still ignore it. Going to take a state mandate


----------



## mshanson3121

Tandy said:


> But China has had no new cases for a long time right?



China has new cases, now the numbers are significantly lower, but yes, they have new cases still.


----------



## rteetz

Starting to stray a bit again. Reminder political type posts are not allowed.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disneys-contemporary-resort-heart-coronavirus/


----------



## jerry557

Dont know if it was discussed or not, but apparently Disney is accepting reservations starting June 1 and later and for people who want to change their reservations they can move them to June 1 and later.

Now that obviously doesnt mean the parks/resorts will open on that date. But perhaps its a date the higher-ups are targeting.

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/coronavirus-closures-disney-resorts-bookings-june-1


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> Dont know if it was discussed or not, but apparently Disney is accepting reservations starting June 1 and later and for people who want to change their reservations they can move them to June 1 and later.
> 
> Now that obviously doesnt mean the parks/resorts will open on that date. But perhaps its a date the higher-ups are targeting.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/coronavirus-closures-disney-resorts-bookings-june-1


This has been discussed a bit but this the point where they are accepting new reservations. So anything prior to June 1st isn’t automatically canceled just yet. Depending on how things go they could reopen in May and those already booked would be eligible to go.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-cR75fDvjP/


----------



## npatellye

rteetz said:


> This has been discussed a bit but this the point where they are accepting new reservations. So anything prior to June 1st isn’t automatically canceled just yet. Depending on how things go they could reopen in May and those already booked would be eligible to go.



They automatically canceled my 5/14 Villains tickets already. I only found out because I happened to go in to MDE and notice they had already disappeared.

I called them this morning and the CM said she didn’t think they were canceling. Then she called ticketing and found out they were already refunding those tickets.


----------



## rteetz

npatellye said:


> They automatically canceled my 5/14 Villains tickets already. I only found out because I happened to go in to MDE and notice they had already disappeared.
> 
> I called them this morning and the CM said she didn’t think they were canceling. Then she called ticketing and found out they were already refunding those tickets.


Good to know. I think the special events are a little different than the vacations themselves right now. As far as I know they aren’t canceling vacations for guests until much closer to the date or the date has past. Things are constantly changing though.


----------



## kymom99

npatellye said:


> They automatically canceled my 5/14 Villains tickets already. I only found out because I happened to go in to MDE and notice they had already disappeared.
> 
> I called them this morning and the CM said she didn’t think they were canceling. Then she called ticketing and found out they were already refunding those tickets.


My guess is if they thought they might reopen in May, they wouldn't be able to pull off the extras like the after hours events


----------



## mshanson3121

Going way back for a bit: 

What was permanently cut in Epcot (or other parks) for entertainment? Do we think those acts may someday be replaced with something different? Do we think "permanent" really just means indefinitely until Covid settles down and they'll be back? I just can't imagine World Showcase without it's acts.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

jerry557 said:


> Dont know if it was discussed or not, but apparently Disney is accepting reservations starting June 1 and later and for people who want to change their reservations they can move them to June 1 and later.
> 
> Now that obviously doesnt mean the parks/resorts will open on that date. But perhaps its a date the higher-ups are targeting.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/coronavirus-closures-disney-resorts-bookings-june-1



Tempting, but with Silver pass blockout on June 1, it does us no good.


----------



## Remy is Up

npatellye said:


> They automatically canceled my 5/14 Villains tickets already. I only found out because I happened to go in to MDE and notice they had already disappeared.
> 
> I called them this morning and the CM said she didn’t think they were canceling. Then she called ticketing and found out they were already refunding those tickets.


At this time only special events are being cancelled and refunded automatically. Resort stays are not  until the guest calls to request it or the date comes up and the cancel automatically happens and is refunded. Tickets are non refundable but being extended.


----------



## jerry557

kymom99 said:


> My guess is if they thought they might reopen in May, they wouldn't be able to pull off the extras like the after hours events



Some of the rumors are that whenever they do reopen, not everything will open and return to normal at once. Speculating here but I would imagine things like parades, firework shows, and certain shows will be put off for awhile due to the large crowds they attract and people being very close together.

We may see a lot more virtual queues too. And quick service restaurants may emphasize the mobile ordering they already started to do.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Going way back for a bit:
> 
> What was permanently cut in Epcot (or other parks) for entertainment? Do we think those acts may someday be replaced with something different? Do we think "permanent" really just means indefinitely until Covid settles down and they'll be back? I just can't imagine World Showcase without it's acts.


Three acts were cut, Japan drummers, UK band, and Italy juggler. I think it’s too early to know what the future holds there.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> Some of the rumors are that whenever they do reopen, not everything will open and return to normal at once. Speculating here but I would imagine things like parades, firework shows, and certain shows will be put off for awhile due to the large crowds they attract and people being very close together.
> 
> We may see a lot more virtual queues too. And quick service restaurants may emphasize the mobile ordering they already started to do.


I think it was said they have the ability bandwidth to do 20 virtual queues. Not sure if that's accurate but can find out. Likely wont find out if it's in the plans or not u til theyannounce somethi g closer to reopen.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> Three acts were cut, Japan drummers, UK band, and Italy juggler. I think it’s too early to know what the future holds there.


The contracts were terminated but can be put back in place when deemed appropriate after reopen.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245357134935543810


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245357134935543810



It's been really nice to see so many businesses stepping up to the plate like this.


----------



## xuxa777

I afraid come August and into the fall, we will still be posting in this thread and seeing how naive we were in April regarding the parks opening, Unless they can come up with good anti-virals to treat. It realistically is not viable to have the parks with large crowds being open, even with virtual queues, everyone wearing a mask etc. It would start everything back over again, having to go back into safer at home and be disaster to the economy. The government at whatever level will not allow that to happen.

The Asian parks aren't even near talking about opening and they are at least two months ahead of the US. That already puts us into June.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> I afraid come August and into the fall, we will still be posting in this thread and seeing how naive we were in April regarding the parks opening, Unless they can come up with good anti-virals to treat. It realistically is not viable to have the parks with large crowds being open, even with virtual queues, everyone wearing a mask etc. It would start everything back over again, having to go back into safer at home and be disaster to the economy. The government at whatever level will not allow that to happen.
> 
> The Asian parks aren't even near talking about opening and they are at least two months ahead of the US. That already puts us into June.



In what I believe is now the majority of provinces across Canada, kids aren’t going back to school this year, and we tend to go later than many states, well into June or right up until the end of June. I know there are quite a few states in the same boat. That speaks to very long closures of non essential things IMO, especially where people gather in large numbers.

I tend to agree with you, barring a major breakthrough regarding treatments or vaccines, I think this may end up going far longer than most think.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> I afraid come August and into the fall, we will still be posting in this thread and seeing how naive we were in April regarding the parks opening, Unless they can come up with good anti-virals to treat. It realistically is not viable to have the parks with large crowds being open, even with virtual queues, everyone wearing a mask etc. It would start everything back over again, having to go back into safer at home and be disaster to the economy. The government at whatever level will not allow that to happen.
> 
> The Asian parks aren't even near talking about opening and they are at least two months ahead of the US. That already puts us into June.



This. Quite honestly, I think any trip in 2020 is  wash out, unless we get a firm treatment available. Don't get me wrong - I think Disney will re-open sometime in 2020 (not before summer), and I know people will go, but I don't think they'll be running at full capacity. There'll be a lot of stuff closed/reduced.  I'm honestly worried about our June 2021 trip, if Disney will be fully recovered by then with all entertainment and rides up and running. It sounds a long way off and inconceivable, but it's only 14 months away, and all experts are predicting 18+ months for a vaccine, and almost all are predicting a second wave with the next flu season (which runs Oct-May, with the peak being Dec-March) - so, that will definitely affect them, as well.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Tandy said:


> But China has had no new cases for a long time right?



37 new cases since yesterday- 36 in traveler’s returning to China. 1 case community spread.


----------



## jerry557

xuxa777 said:


> I afraid come August and into the fall, we will still be posting in this thread and seeing how naive we were in April regarding the parks opening, Unless they can come up with good anti-virals to treat. It realistically is not viable to have the parks with large crowds being open, even with virtual queues, everyone wearing a mask etc. It would start everything back over again, having to go back into safer at home and be disaster to the economy. The government at whatever level will not allow that to happen.
> 
> The Asian parks aren't even near talking about opening and they are at least two months ahead of the US. That already puts us into June.



Well we won't have a vaccine until maybe late next year. (And that's assuming the vaccine actually works, no guarantee of that.) Can businesses afford to stay closed that long? Not just Disney, but everything else? Airlines? Cruise lines? What about schools? Sports leagues? Movie theaters? Countless workplaces and places of business. I think you are vastly underestimating the economic damage that would cause. It'd be catastrophic. It won't be just unemployment. Political systems will start to falter. The supply chains that move food and supplies will start to suffer. The United States had to pass a $2 trillion stimulus just to get us through April. They are already talking about needing another one. These are being added directly our national debt. The money isn't unlimited. It will eventually damage the currency.

Eventually things have to reopen. And people will have to weigh the risks for themselves.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Well we won't have a vaccine until maybe late next year. (And that's assuming the vaccine actually works, no guarantee of that.) Can businesses afford to stay closed that long? Not just Disney, but everything else? Airlines? Cruise lines? What about schools? Sports leagues? Movie theaters? Countless workplaces and places of business. I think you are vastly underestimating the economic damage that would cause. It'd be catastrophic. It won't be just unemployment. Political systems will start to falter. The supply chains that move food and supplies will start to suffer. The United States had to pass a $2 trillion stimulus just to get us through April. They are already talking about needing another one. These are being added directly our national debt. The money isn't unlimited. It will eventually damage the currency.
> 
> Eventually things have to reopen. And people will have to weigh the risks for themselves.



Things will reopen, but not in April, not in May, possibly/probably not even in June. I'm sure some non-essential things won't reopen for several months (and while this will be shocking to many, sports, entertainment, theme parks, movie theatres... aren't essential). Things will open slowly. Not all at once. And there'll be various restrictions in place, some that probably come and go depending on case load, yes, until a vaccine arrives, or this thing really slows down etc...  Not sure why people are talking like this, like no one is aware of the economic costs - all officials have already acknowledged that this is going to be extremely damaging. That it's going to take the entire world YEARS to get over. That yes, a depression is likely. So... no one is underestimating anything. We are already well aware of what's going to happen. In fact, it seems to be the other way around - people are surprised we're not just rushing to open things back up. Believe it or not, the world has decided lives matter more than money.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Thinking out loud..   Next year is WDWs 50th anniversary - between that and all the rebooked trips postponed by the virus... it’s going to be a madhouse . 
That’s If we can still afford the cost once the parks reopen.  The optimist in me is really pulling  for the best.  The little devil on my other shoulder has me wondering how disney will make up the financial shortfall caused by a prolonged closure..   that devil says they’ll pass along a good portion of that shortfall to the guests. Canceling projects makes sense - but a 50th Anniversary isn’t a likely time to take it all away..


----------



## Krandor

https://www.nbc-2.com/story/41962630/governor-issues-stayathome-order-for-entire-state-of-florida
Stay at home for all of florida now.


----------



## Remy is Up

Florida now on a 30 day statewide lockdown.that should.push the peak out a week or so and help the healthcare system. It will stretch out the whole.process into july but it's the right thing to do.
And disney bought more land today.  Very interesting news over the last hour.


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> Well we won't have a vaccine until maybe late next year. (And that's assuming the vaccine actually works, no guarantee of that.) Can businesses afford to stay closed that long? Not just Disney, but everything else? Airlines? Cruise lines? What about schools? Sports leagues? Movie theaters? Countless workplaces and places of business. I think you are vastly underestimating the economic damage that would cause. It'd be catastrophic. It won't be just unemployment. Political systems will start to falter. The supply chains that move food and supplies will start to suffer. The United States had to pass a $2 trillion stimulus just to get us through April. They are already talking about needing another one. These are being added directly our national debt. The money isn't unlimited. It will eventually damage the currency.
> 
> Eventually things have to reopen. And people will have to weigh the risks for themselves.



I was addressing the parks not being open in the fall.

Safer at home will be lifted, once the curves pass in the area , meaning stay home will be about 6-8 weeks from when they were put in place. At that point restaurants will open with social distancing etc. , workers will be able to go back to offices, with medical checks and temperature checks. Schools probably open in the fall, but with much stricter rules as far as illnesses. 

The concert and large gatherings will be out for a long time, too big of a risk to even put on those shows. Imagine if an outbreak is traced to the event/park/game that spreads to kill thousands and cause a safer at home rule to be put in place, which would be likely without any effective treatment. No company will be willing to take that risk.

*Edit to add* , airlines will start picking up more capacity (primarily freight now), but travel from zones still in peak will be limited, we will see in other regions what Florida is doing currently within the NY tri-state area.

Also another thing that could speed this up and perhaprs the biggest is a valid anitboides test to detmine immunity for people that already had it. It is the biggest unknown right now and hopefully great strides can be made with one.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Thinking out loud..   Next year is WDWs 50th anniversary - between that and all the rebooked trips postponed by the virus... it’s going to be a madhouse .
> That’s If we can still afford the cost once the parks reopen.  The optimist in me is really pulling  for the best.  The little devil on my other shoulder has me wondering how disney will make up the financial shortfall caused by a prolonged closure..   that devil says they’ll pass along a good portion of that shortfall to the guests. Canceling projects makes sense - but a 50th Anniversary isn’t a likely time to take it all away..



My cynical self thinks that the free dining bone Disney threw at those of us with cancelled trips was because they weren’t seeing the majority rescheduling, rather cancelling.

I don’t know if I’d be so quick to believe Disney is going to be a madhouse next year, not relative to the very high crowd levels we had become used to seeing in the months before this at least. A lot of people are going to be hit really hard by this, and day to day expenses are going to have to come first.


----------



## mshanson3121

Remy is Up said:


> And disney bought more land today.  Very interesting news over the last hour.



Okay so there's a move right out of left field....what the heck??? 1. Why now? 2. What for?


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay so there's a move right out of left field....what the heck??? 1. Why now? 2. What for?


They do it all the time. Occasionally they'll sell off land in certain areas as well. They're dedicated to maintaining a certain proportion of land for environmental conservation, so they may have purchased this for additional offsets.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay so there's a move right out of left field....what the heck??? 1. Why now? 2. What for?



I know.   strange timing.  looks like it is 26.3 acres near magic kingdom on SE shore of reedy lake.  interesting move right now.


----------



## Sakiki

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B-cNXSwjnDO/


I’m British so the Stars & Stripes doesn’t have quite the emotional connection that it no doubt has with you guys in the US, but I actually did find this rather comforting; that the security staff and CMs still working take the time and trouble to honour the tradition...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Last evening - The Contemporary lit up its windows . For the CMs


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> I know.   strange timing.  looks like it is 26.3 acres near magic kingdom on SE shore of reedy lake.  interesting move right now.


It’s near land they already own. News sites often make a bigger deal out of this kind of stuff than need too. Disney is always buying and selling pieces of land like said above.


----------



## burg

jerry557 said:


> Some of the rumors are that whenever they do reopen, not everything will open and return to normal at once. Speculating here but I would imagine things like parades, firework shows, and certain shows will be put off for awhile due to the large crowds they attract and people being very close together.
> 
> We may see a lot more virtual queues too. And quick service restaurants may emphasize the mobile ordering they already started to do.



I still do not fully get why parades and fireworks would be any worse than just going through a ride ... Think about it: on rides, people are screaming and likely emitting fluids that will land on the railings, vehicles and any other objects that are part of the attraction. They are also sneezing on the queues, etc. And thousands of people will go through that same confined area, even it there is a virtual queue. On parades and fireworks, yes, you are packed with the crowd, but it is not like there will be different people next to you all the time (sometime it is only that one very annoying person LOL). So unless they are coughing directly at you or something similar, I honestly do not see how that is different from the rides.

I am on the camp that when it reopens, be it in June, October, or 2021, it will be up to each one to measure the risks.

I also think the vaccine, while necessary, could be a fake illusion. Nothing prevents a mutation to appear next year. Similar to a number of other illnesses like SARS, MERS, etc. Me and my family get all available vaccines to protect ourselves. Yet, I contracted H1N1 in the U.S and happened to develop the illness while in Japan, where I stayed in quarantine for a week.

Things happen, and you need to balance which risks you are willing to take.


----------



## Bryant2108

So with the stay at home order, does that officially close Disney until May 2nd, at the earliest?  Since I know Disney hasn't said anything "official" yet..


----------



## birostick

Bryant2108 said:


> So with the stay at home order, does that officially close Disney until May 2nd, at the earliest?  Since I know Disney hasn't said anything "official" yet..



It hasn't been signed by DeSantis yet (the executive order) but this means there is no way Disney could possibly open before this time.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Bryant2108 said:


> So with the stay at home order, does that officially close Disney until May 2nd, at the earliest?  Since I know Disney hasn't said anything "official" yet..



Should be and same goes for Universal which said previously they were closed until April 19th.


----------



## xuxa777

Bryant2108 said:


> So with the stay at home order, does that officially close Disney until May 2nd, at the earliest?  Since I know Disney hasn't said anything "official" yet..



This order means, Disney will be 'officially' closed into to June at least IMHO. 

There is no way on this earth that Disney would open May 3rd.  It is a folly to even entertain the month of May at this point. 

First, non essential offices, stores and restaurants will be opened with very strict social distancing in place and that is at best, with groups probably no larger than 10, Once that is in place for a few weeks then you might see that ease some up to 50 people etc in June.


----------



## CarolMN

https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...desantis-issues-statewide-stay-at-home-order/


----------



## Bryant2108

xuxa777 said:


> This order means, Disney will be 'officially' closed into to June at least IMHO.
> 
> There is no way on this earth that Disney would open May 3rd.  It is a folly to even entertain the month of May at this point.
> 
> First, non essential offices, stores and restaurants will be opened with very strict social distancing in place and that is at best, with groups probably no larger than 10, Once that is in place for a few weeks then you might see that ease some up to 50 people etc in June.



Yeah, that makes sense.  We are AP and booked a back up trip for mid July.  Hopefully we can go, otherwise we won't be able to return as AP (our passes are set to expire June 1, and we aren't renewing).  Even though they are extending for the time closed, once August hits, we wouldn't be able to go until Christmas at the earliest and I doubt they will be closed for 6 1/2 months


----------



## tink2424

xuxa777 said:


> I afraid come August and into the fall, we will still be posting in this thread and seeing how naive we were in April regarding the parks opening, Unless they can come up with good anti-virals to treat. It realistically is not viable to have the parks with large crowds being open, even with virtual queues, everyone wearing a mask etc. It would start everything back over again, having to go back into safer at home and be disaster to the economy. The government at whatever level will not allow that to happen.
> 
> The Asian parks aren't even near talking about opening and they are at least two months ahead of the US. That already puts us into June.



You may be right but I think this is where the antibody testing may come in.  If we have as a majority of the population been exposed and have some immunity then we can open Disney and other large venues again with little fear.  If we have not as a majority been exposed and recovered from COVID-19 then this will be harder to accomplish.

I'm not sure how soon we will have antibody testing available for everyone and if it will have a cost associated so there are a lot of unknowns but I do think Disney could open sooner rather than later if we are able to get this information.


----------



## tarak

tink2424 said:


> You may be right but I think this is where the antibody testing may come in.  If we have as a majority of the population been exposed and have some immunity then we can open Disney and other large venues again with little fear.  If we have not as a majority been exposed and recovered from COVID-19 then this will be harder to accomplish.
> 
> I'm not sure how soon we will have antibody testing available for everyone and if it will have a cost associated so there are a lot of unknowns but I do think Disney could open sooner rather than later if we are able to get this information.


I do think testing is key. How will anyone know whether to relax the current restrictions if we don’t know who has been infected?  Of course, it would be helpful if all states would issue stay-at-home orders. It’s asinine that not all have done so.


----------



## xuxa777

Now that we are seeing music festivals and major sporting events scheduled for July and August canceling further pushes back the parks to fall at the soonest I would think.


----------



## jkh36619

I wonder if its worth booking early June and if they cancel, you might get another free dining special for a reschedule later in the year.


----------



## Joe in VA

A lot more logistics for music festivals because of getting a plethora of artists in one place in one time, than almost any type of event. As far as sporting events, other than WImbledon almost all have tried to at least still go on at a later date this year. Wimbledon is almost impossible outside of summer because of the natural grass.

I think 6/1 is at least 50% as a betting man.


----------



## Remy is Up

I'd put june 1 at 10%, june 15th 20% july 1st 25% etc. I keep.modofying based on information at hand and living in florida seeing what's going on. I now see august as earliest possible


----------



## xuxa777

Joe in VA said:


> A lot more logistics for music festivals because of getting a plethora of artists in one place in one time, than almost any type of event. As far as sporting events, other than WImbledon almost all have tried to at least still go on at a later date this year. Wimbledon is almost impossible outside of summer because of the natural grass.
> 
> I think 6/1 is at least 50% as a betting man.



A little levity and always fun to hear some CDB. "I'll take your bet...."   and like I said before hope I lose and lose big


----------



## fla4fun

I don’t know.  A lot of the non essential, but not theme park resort related, businesses rely on the theme park resorts being open to have business coming in. I don’t see how one opens here without the other. There aren’t many customers if the tourists, and the people who serve/entertain them aren’t here to spend money.  Non property hotels won’t have customers unless the customers have something to do.  Local restaurants won’t have business if there are no tourists and locals don’t have discretionary income to spend in them.  There’s no discretionary income on unemployment.

I have no opinion on when things will be open, but I think they will have to open fairly close together for any of the businesses to be successful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Exclusive Offer Available for Eligible Disneyland Resort Guests Affected by Coronavirus Cancellations


----------



## Spridell

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Tempting, but with Silver pass blockout on June 1, it does us no good.



Has this been discussed yet?  Does anyone know if Disney will extend the blackout dates?


----------



## rpb718

bobbie68 said:


> I think this administration is doing a little at a time as to not scare people.



This is basically the main problem.  People needed to be scared to start taking this seriously.   It's why you had tons of folks still in the parks in NYC before the hammer came down.  It's also why FL had crowded beaches up until now.  The hammer is going to hit FL hard in the coming weeks.


----------



## whiporee

I've already guessed wrong once, so feel free to mock and criticize. I'll have it coming. 

I don't see a way they stay closed past June 1. One of my favorite websites talked about this last week, because he's a small business owner (he just happens to run a news site, but he employs a dozen people) and he talked about the economy being on life support. I think he's right. This isn't like 9-11 or even the Great Depression, because large portions of the economy are literally being forbidden from functioning. Not by choice but by government decree. I'm not arguing that it's not for the public good, because I'm sure it is. 

But there isn't a method for maintaining this a second -- second -- longer than we absolutely have to. Today's April 1 -- rents and mortgages are due. Bills are due on the 15th. What are we going to do when people do not pay? How are we going to function as a society if we remove money and force majure from the equation? The supply chain is already starting the process of drying up, and all those people who hoarded TP aren't look quite so stupid as deadlines keep getting pushed out and out and out. 

We can all exercise as much caution as we want in our lives. We should. This isn't a patriotic "if we don't play football the terrorists win." But large corporations know that we're approaching a place of non-recoverability. This is about saving our way of life. And part of that starts with returning to some degree of normalcy as soon as we can. So I think WDW will reopen just as soon as it possibly can to try to save as much of Florida's economy as it can.  To me, if the damn thing peaks in May (or late April) then that sounds like June. 

But I was sure about Easter, too. So take it with whatever spices you choose.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Spridell said:


> Has this been discussed yet?  Does anyone know if Disney will extend the blackout dates?



I don't think we have an answer to that yet.  I know the expiration of our pass will extend, in my case from Oct 20 to however many days they are closed.  But not sure on the blackout dates.   In all honesty, I'm in the Tampa area and it's way too hot and crowded for us in summer, which is why we have the Silver pass to begin with, we don't go then normally.


----------



## Spridell

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I don't think we have an answer to that yet.  I know the expiration of our pass will extend, in my case from Oct 20 to however many days they are closed.  But not sure on the blackout dates.   In all honesty, I'm in the Tampa area and it's way too hot and crowded for us in summer, which is why we have the Silver pass to begin with, we don't go then normally.



Yeah I am in Palm Beach and we never go in the summer which is why we have silver.  But I will go in June its not THAT bad yet.  So hoping they will extend it a month or so.


----------



## randumb0

If it peaks in May then June 1st is too soon to reopen. That means that at the end of May you will still have a lot of deaths and a lot of new cases


----------



## jknezek

whiporee said:


> I've already guessed wrong once, so feel free to mock and criticize. I'll have it coming.
> 
> I don't see a way they stay closed past June 1. One of my favorite websites talked about this last week, because he's a small business owner (he just happens to run a news site, but he employs a dozen people) and he talked about the economy being on life support. I think he's right. This isn't like 9-11 or even the Great Depression, because large portions of the economy are literally being forbidden from functioning. Not by choice but by government decree. I'm not arguing that it's not for the public good, because I'm sure it is.
> 
> But there isn't a method for maintaining this a second -- second -- longer than we absolutely have to. Today's April 1 -- rents and mortgages are due. Bills are due on the 15th. What are we going to do when people do not pay? How are we going to function as a society if we remove money and force majure from the equation? The supply chain is already starting the process of drying up, and all those people who hoarded TP aren't look quite so stupid as deadlines keep getting pushed out and out and out.
> 
> We can all exercise as much caution as we want in our lives. We should. This isn't a patriotic "if we don't play football the terrorists win." But large corporations know that we're approaching a place of non-recoverability. This is about saving our way of life. And part of that starts with returning to some degree of normalcy as soon as we can. So I think WDW will reopen just as soon as it possibly can to try to save as much of Florida's economy as it can.  To me, if the damn thing peaks in May (or late April) then that sounds like June.
> 
> But I was sure about Easter, too. So take it with whatever spices you choose.


Things don't all have to reopen at once. That's the rub. I could see tiers of things opening. You will have restaurants first, then retail then... eventually... luxury goods. I expect you will see restaurants in lighter hit areas opening mid May to mid June for most of the country. I think you will see retail start to open around the same time but with a longer tail depending on the type of experience. Stores first, exercise gyms later etc. So May to July. 

But things like Disney? Cruise ships? Concerts? Athletic events? Conventions? Even movie theaters? I think that will be even later. Maybe end of July to the beginning of September. These are luxury goods. They are the last things needed from the demand side. From the employee side? A travesty. But these are also the highest risk items. Huge numbers of people small spaces. Many of them require travel, which will also be high risk to respread.

It has to be logical. And any logical way of thinking about WDW or DL tells you they are a) unnecessary on the demand side and b) massive risk environments for the spread of germs. That should put them among the last things to reopen.


----------



## juice0358

whiporee said:


> I've already guessed wrong once, so feel free to mock and criticize. I'll have it coming.
> 
> I don't see a way they stay closed past June 1. One of my favorite websites talked about this last week, because he's a small business owner (he just happens to run a news site, but he employs a dozen people) and he talked about the economy being on life support. I think he's right. This isn't like 9-11 or even the Great Depression, because large portions of the economy are literally being forbidden from functioning. Not by choice but by government decree. I'm not arguing that it's not for the public good, because I'm sure it is.
> 
> But there isn't a method for maintaining this a second -- second -- longer than we absolutely have to. Today's April 1 -- rents and mortgages are due. Bills are due on the 15th. What are we going to do when people do not pay? How are we going to function as a society if we remove money and force majure from the equation? The supply chain is already starting the process of drying up, and all those people who hoarded TP aren't look quite so stupid as deadlines keep getting pushed out and out and out.
> 
> We can all exercise as much caution as we want in our lives. We should. This isn't a patriotic "if we don't play football the terrorists win." But large corporations know that we're approaching a place of non-recoverability. This is about saving our way of life. And part of that starts with returning to some degree of normalcy as soon as we can. So I think WDW will reopen just as soon as it possibly can to try to save as much of Florida's economy as it can.  To me, if the damn thing peaks in May (or late April) then that sounds like June.
> 
> But I was sure about Easter, too. So take it with whatever spices you choose.



Hate to say it but I see ZERO chance of opening on June 1st. Testing is starting to ramp up in Florida and I know someone who has been waiting 7 days for their results. So basically the numbers you are seeing now are a week behind and they will continue to grow. Once it reaches its apex it will be a couple of months before non essential things will reopen. It makes no sense to sacrifice all of this by staying in for months to ruin all of it because you open it back up a week too early. So because of that I believe they will be extra cautious when to open it back up, especially a state like Florida that will be hit terribly hard by this disease when it is all said and done. 

I apologize because I know it sounds so negative but it is my realistic view of things as they stand.


----------



## only hope

_If _WDW opens before the blackout dates end, not many people come, and they _want _more people in the park, black out dates could be lifted early. There is precedent. The summer they announced without much notice that Ellen’s Energy Adventure and the Great Movie Ride were closing, they allowed passholders in a few weeks early. The rides were closing during the original black out period. Universal lifted blackout dates one summer as well, for a longer period. It may have been the same year.


----------



## hertamaniac

xuxa777 said:


> Now that we are seeing music festivals and major sporting events scheduled for July and August canceling further pushes back the parks to fall at the soonest I would think.



Piggy backing on this as the Indy 500 has been moved to August 23rd.  This is an international event with over 300,000 fans at the track on race day.  I think even that date is in jeopardy.

I tend to agree that fall for WDW is probably more realistic in a phased approach.


----------



## juice0358

jknezek said:


> Things don't all have to reopen at once. That's the rub. I could see tiers of things opening. You will have restaurants first, then retail then... eventually... luxury goods. I expect you will see restaurants in lighter hit areas opening mid May to mid June for most of the country. I think you will see retail start to open around the same time but with a longer tail depending on the type of experience. Stores first, exercise gyms later etc. So May to July.
> 
> But things like Disney? Cruise ships? Concerts? Athletic events? Conventions? Even movie theaters? I think that will be even later. Maybe end of July to the beginning of September. These are luxury goods. They are the last things needed from the demand side. From the employee side? A travesty. But these are also the highest risk items. Huge numbers of people small spaces. Many of them require travel, which will also be high risk to respread.
> 
> *It has to be logical. And any logical way of thinking about WDW or DL tells you they are a) unnecessary on the demand side and b) massive risk environments for the spread of germs. That should put them among the last things to reopen.*



Wow well said. Agree 100%


----------



## Spridell

jknezek said:


> Things don't all have to reopen at once. That's the rub. I could see tiers of things opening. You will have restaurants first, then retail then... eventually... luxury goods. I expect you will see restaurants in lighter hit areas opening mid May to mid June for most of the country. I think you will see retail start to open around the same time but with a longer tail depending on the type of experience. Stores first, exercise gyms later etc. So May to July.
> 
> But things like Disney? Cruise ships? Concerts? Athletic events? Conventions? Even movie theaters? I think that will be even later. Maybe end of July to the beginning of September. These are luxury goods. They are the last things needed from the demand side. From the employee side? A travesty. But these are also the highest risk items. Huge numbers of people small spaces. Many of them require travel, which will also be high risk to respread.
> 
> It has to be logical. And any logical way of thinking about WDW or DL tells you they are a) unnecessary on the demand side and b) massive risk environments for the spread of germs. That should put them among the last things to reopen.



I 100% agree with everything you said but, Orlando and the surrounding area pretty much survives on Disney and DISNEY ALONE.  

So with that being said, I think Disney will open (in some way or form probably very limited) In the month of June.  Orlando is going to want them to open as soon as they possibly can.  

Def going to be in a limited form but they will open I think sometime in June.


----------



## hertamaniac

fla4fun said:


> I don’t know.  A lot of the non essential, but not theme park resort related, businesses rely on the theme park resorts being open to have business coming in. I don’t see how one opens here without the other. There aren’t many customers if the tourists, and the people who serve/entertain them aren’t here to spend money.  Non property hotels won’t have customers unless the customers have something to do.  Local restaurants won’t have business if there are no tourists and locals don’t have discretionary income to spend in them.  There’s no discretionary income on unemployment.
> 
> I have no opinion on when things will be open, but I think they will have to open fairly close together for any of the businesses to be successful.



You bring up excellent points.  It's not just the WDW theme parks/resorts, but the ancillary support infrastructure as well.  The local small businesses are critically attached to the theme parks.  But, this becomes a chicken and the egg scenario as I see it.  The local businesses need to be online when the theme parks open.


----------



## Remy is Up

Spridell said:


> Has this been discussed yet?  Does anyone know if Disney will extend the blackout dates?


At this point they have not extended blackout dates


----------



## Remy is Up

whiporee said:


> I've already guessed wrong once, so feel free to mock and criticize. I'll have it coming.
> 
> I don't see a way they stay closed past June 1. One of my favorite websites talked about this last week, because he's a small business owner (he just happens to run a news site, but he employs a dozen people) and he talked about the economy being on life support. I think he's right. This isn't like 9-11 or even the Great Depression, because large portions of the economy are literally being forbidden from functioning. Not by choice but by government decree. I'm not arguing that it's not for the public good, because I'm sure it is.
> 
> But there isn't a method for maintaining this a second -- second -- longer than we absolutely have to. Today's April 1 -- rents and mortgages are due. Bills are due on the 15th. What are we going to do when people do not pay? How are we going to function as a society if we remove money and force majure from the equation? The supply chain is already starting the process of drying up, and all those people who hoarded TP aren't look quite so stupid as deadlines keep getting pushed out and out and out.
> 
> We can all exercise as much caution as we want in our lives. We should. This isn't a patriotic "if we don't play football the terrorists win." But large corporations know that we're approaching a place of non-recoverability. This is about saving our way of life. And part of that starts with returning to some degree of normalcy as soon as we can. So I think WDW will reopen just as soon as it possibly can to try to save as much of Florida's economy as it can.  To me, if the damn thing peaks in May (or late April) then that sounds like June.
> 
> But I was sure about Easter, too. So take it with whatever spices you choose.


The reality is now that the politicians see the reality of damage to the healthcare industry if they dont act ,lives are more important than economy. Itll be july august before parks reopen. We just got a 30 day lockdown in florida and it plainly said. At least 30 days. Itll be more like 45-60. June 1 isnt feasible.


----------



## xuxa777

whiporee said:


> I've already guessed wrong once, so feel free to mock and criticize. I'll have it coming.
> 
> I don't see a way they stay closed past June 1. One of my favorite websites talked about this last week, because he's a small business owner (he just happens to run a news site, but he employs a dozen people) and he talked about the economy being on life support. I think he's right. This isn't like 9-11 or even the Great Depression, because large portions of the economy are literally being forbidden from functioning. Not by choice but by government decree. I'm not arguing that it's not for the public good, because I'm sure it is.
> 
> But there isn't a method for maintaining this a second -- second -- longer than we absolutely have to. Today's April 1 -- rents and mortgages are due. Bills are due on the 15th. What are we going to do when people do not pay? How are we going to function as a society if we remove money and force majure from the equation? The supply chain is already starting the process of drying up, and all those people who hoarded TP aren't look quite so stupid as deadlines keep getting pushed out and out and out.
> 
> We can all exercise as much caution as we want in our lives. We should. This isn't a patriotic "if we don't play football the terrorists win." But large corporations know that we're approaching a place of non-recoverability. This is about saving our way of life. And part of that starts with returning to some degree of normalcy as soon as we can. So I think WDW will reopen just as soon as it possibly can to try to save as much of Florida's economy as it can.  To me, if the damn thing peaks in May (or late April) then that sounds like June.
> 
> But I was sure about Easter, too. So take it with whatever spices you choose.



All business are not shut down, many people working from home , essential stores, factories are open now, even with stay at home. So the economy is still 'running' even though is is a fraction of what it is normally.  This will increase even more so once the peak has passed in an area, non essentials opening etc. Disney is way ahead of the small business owner you mentioned, they know what the are up against and have much more powerful tools and assets to handle it.  The small business are going to take a big hit. Especially ones running on thin margins which is a significant amount. Orlando will take a big hit more than most of the country due to the tourist industry is primary.

It is not an all or nothing sledgehammer approach, it will be target surgical approach to bring things back online.  As others have stated and it is a bummer for us the parks will literally be the last to come back, but they will.


----------



## CalSea12

I am guessing I am very naive... and I'm trying to get as much information as I can.. but with so many sources its difficult.

The way I look at it is this is a double edged sword.. we are darned if we do and darned if we dont... either this virus takes a ton of lives or our economy falling takes a lot of lives? Is that really the case? It seems from what I gather Florida rely on entertainment to keep them going so if this closure goes on for too long and the economy falls then won't we still lose lives?


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> At this point they have not extended blackout dates



No need to do that until they know for sure how long they will extend it, but they will. Summer blackout dates won't need to be lifted b/c the aprk will still be closed, maybe holiday dates will be lifted.


----------



## rteetz

CalSea12 said:


> I am guessing I am very naive... and I'm trying to get as much information as I can.. but with so many sources its difficult.
> 
> The way I look at it is this is a double edged sword.. we are darned if we do and darned if we dont... either this virus takes a ton of lives or our economy falling takes a lot of lives? Is that really the case? It seems from what I gather Florida rely on entertainment to keep them going so if this closure goes on for too long and the economy falls then won't we still lose lives?


Orlando and surrounding communities are very much driven by its tourism mainly the theme parks. This is a public health emergency like we have never seen before. Its hard because we have nothing to really compare it too.


----------



## xuxa777

CalSea12 said:


> I am guessing I am very naive... and I'm trying to get as much information as I can.. but with so many sources its difficult.
> 
> The way I look at it is this is a double edged sword.. we are darned if we do and darned if we dont... either this virus takes a ton of lives or our economy falling takes a lot of lives? Is that really the case? It seems from what I gather Florida rely on entertainment to keep them going so if this closure goes on for too long and the economy falls then won't we still lose lives?



The main takeway it is not all or nothing, the approach will be in between.


----------



## Brianstl

Spridell said:


> I 100% agree with everything you said but, Orlando and the surrounding area pretty much survives on Disney and DISNEY ALONE.
> 
> So with that being said, I think Disney will open (in some way or form probably very limited) In the month of June.  Orlando is going to want them to open as soon as they possibly can.
> 
> Def going to be in a limited form but they will open I think sometime in June.


I think a realistic goal is probably to open mid June most likely to resort guests only.  That will allow WDW to work through the kinks of reopening with some smaller crowds.  Then throw the gates open to everyone July 4th weekend.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Kennywood, Idlewild, and Sandcastle delaying their May 2, 16, 23 opening dates respectively to an unknown date. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245414729205649413

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245433528352997376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245429812304453634


----------



## Lewisc

CalSea12 said:


> I am guessing I am very naive... and I'm trying to get as much information as I can.. but with so many sources its difficult.
> 
> The way I look at it is this is a double edged sword.. we are darned if we do and darned if we dont... either this virus takes a ton of lives or our economy falling takes a lot of lives? Is that really the case? It seems from what I gather Florida rely on entertainment to keep them going so if this closure goes on for too long and the economy falls then won't we still lose lives?


This is a forum discussing Disney theme parks.  You're not going, nor should you expect to, find answers or even intelligent discussions on the issues you mention.


----------



## CalSea12

Lewisc said:


> This is a forum discussing Disney theme parks.  You're not going, nor should you expect to, find answers or even intelligent discussions on the issues you mention.


Right but if people on this board are calling for parks to be closed until next year... doesn't that involve Disney? Shouldn't they have reasons to back up what they are saying? Or look at the other side of everything being closed for so long?


----------



## KayMichigan

The economy won't matter much if hospitals are flooded to overflowing with the sick and there aren't enough doctors or nurses healthy enough to care for them or enough equipment, supplies and medicine to keep them alive. That's why the shutdowns are needed and they'll last as long as necessary to prevent the collapse of the healthcare systems. Disney will reopen when it's safe to do so and not a day before.


----------



## Thecouch

How much food and other essential supplies does disney world get from interstate. Even if Florida lifted restrictions early may and a couple weeks to get things up and running will they have access to everything the need for day to day running


----------



## xuxa777

Thecouch said:


> How much food and other essential supplies does disney world get from interstate. Even if Florida lifted restrictions early may and a couple weeks to get things up and running will they have access to everything the need for day to day running


 
Essentail supplies are still flowing now between states and the world. It will be completely back to normal by the time Disney opens the parks. The parks opening will be one of the last things to open.


----------



## jamescanuck2001

KayMichigan said:


> The economy won't matter much if hospitals are flooded to overflowing with the sick and there aren't enough doctors or nurses healthy enough to care for them or enough equipment, supplies and medicine to keep them alive. That's why the shutdowns are needed and they'll last as long as necessary to prevent the collapse of the healthcare systems. Disney will reopen when it's safe to do so and not a day before.



Right, and it is incredibly risky for Disney to open again when the virus is still causing issues.  Given the crowd level in a limited space, a surge of infections / covid 19 illnesses originating at Disney is a significant business risk that I doubt Disney will take.  Which is why they closed so early when this thing got started in the US.

With the parks shut down, most staff laid off, and just management and security, Disney can manage the losses for quite some time and open when the business risk allows.  It's going to be awhile.


----------



## rteetz

I know some don’t like how this thread is being moderated but if we all worked together and avoiding discussing things that should be discussed elsewhere nothing would need to be removed.


----------



## xuxa777

jamescanuck2001 said:


> ......
> 
> With the parks shut down, most staff laid off, and just management and security, Disney can manage the losses for quite some time and open when the business risk allows.  It's going to be awhile.



Yes the park expenses have dropped significantly at least, that will help a great deal


----------



## MickeyWaffles

KayMichigan said:


> The economy won't matter much if hospitals are flooded to overflowing with the sick and there aren't enough doctors or nurses healthy enough to care for them or enough equipment, supplies and medicine to keep them alive. That's why the shutdowns are needed and they'll last as long as necessary to prevent the collapse of the healthcare systems. Disney will reopen when it's safe to do so and not a day before.



Exactly this. Disney must be incredibly cautious here. Reopening early would be a huge mistake and hard to recover from. If they open too early, it will endanger CMs & guests and put an even bigger burden on the healthcare system. Besides being devastating, it would be a very bad look to put business before safety.

FL has the highest percentage of elderly people in the country. In many areas there, it’s still been business as usual with non essential businesses open. Finally today, the stay at home order.

I don’t think Disney is opening back up for a very long time.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> I know some don’t like how this thread is being moderated but if we all worked together and avoiding discussing things that should be discussed elsewhere nothing would need to be removed.



And of course that applies to the admin comments too, I'm sure, and the rule will be applied fairly and evenly without any favortism or bias


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> And of COURSE that applies to the admin comments too, I'm sure


In this thread most of my posts have been about keeping this thread on topic or posting Disney or theme park related updates. Nobody has to like me.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> And of course that applies to the admin comments too, I'm sure, and the rule will be applied fairly and evenly without any favortism or bias



Well I saw earlier a mod made a separate post in the rumors forum that should have been in here and it got merged into this thread so it looks to me like rules are being applied to mods as well.


----------



## TDSAXX

rteetz said:


> In this thread most of my posts have been about keeping this thread on topic or posting Disney or theme park related updates. Nobody has to like me.


I think I speak for many when I say I like you and appreciate everything you do on this thread and the boards in general.


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> In this thread most of my posts have been about keeping this thread on topic or posting Disney or theme park related updates. Nobody has to like me.


I think all the moderators are doing an amazing job. It is a daunting task to keep the boards running on topic at a time when the world we live in has been turned upside down.


----------



## whiporee

xuxa777 said:


> All business are not shut down, many people working from home , essential stores, factories are open now, even with stay at home. So the economy is still 'running' even though is is a fraction of what it is normally.  This will increase even more so once the peak has passed in an area, non essentials opening etc. Disney is way ahead of the small business owner you mentioned, they know what the are up against and have much more powerful tools and assets to handle it.  The small business are going to take a big hit. Especially ones running on thin margins which is a significant amount. Orlando will take a big hit more than most of the country due to the tourist industry is primary.
> 
> It is not an all or nothing sledgehammer approach, it will be target surgical approach to bring things back online.  As others have stated and it is a bummer for us the parks will literally be the last to come back, but they will.



I'd agree, except for this. There is no more essential business to Central Florida than the Disney parks. it is the biggest employer in the region, it is the motivator for the region's economy. Other things exist in Central Florida to be sure but none are as crucial to life in Orlando as Disney. 

If there is a way for them to be open -- and not a the-disease-is-almost-all-gone way but an all-reasonable precautions-have-been-taken way -- they'll open. Maybe not full speed, but maybe even full speed. June is a solid 60 days away; we're in about day 25 of this right now. The modeling we've seen has been from countries who did a severe lockdown and those that did almost none. The exponential curves are based on rural China and elderly unprepared rural Italy, a region with nearly no ICU beds (in case you were curious, the US is fifth in the world in per capita ICU beds. One benefit of medicine for profit).  In Seattle, the first hotspot in the US, there have been fewer than 200 deaths in nearly four weeks. New York is averaging about 200 deaths a day. Those are all tragic, but the spike we were told was coming in both places hasn't come. Last week we were warned that the last week of March was going to be horrific. It wasn't. Now they are saying next week will be horrific. Maybe it will be, but there's at least some reason to think that maybe it won't. And at the end of the day, this is still a disease that mostly preys on the already sick -- in New York, 97 percent of the people who have died had underlying conditions. 

I'm not downplaying it; i'm not trying to save my vacation. I'm just saying that when they are projecting curves and peaks, they don't know what is happening until one has actually passed. We're too early to make any projections about what 60 days from now will look like. Except that we still probably won't be able to get toilet paper.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

rteetz said:


> In this thread most of my posts have been about keeping this thread on topic or posting Disney or theme park related updates. Nobody has to like me.



I like ya!


----------



## Thecouch

Yeah I have no problem with mods here. I go on reddit a bit and you find mods there on power trips. On here I do go off topic sometimes but never seen a mod go over the top here


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> In this thread most of my posts have been about keeping this thread on topic or posting Disney or theme park related updates. Nobody has to like me.


Noone likes you anyway. Haha. Jk


----------



## midaroco

whiporee said:


> June is a solid 60 days away; we're in about day 25 of this right now....New York is averaging about 200 deaths a day....
> Last week we were warned that the last week of March was going to be horrific. It wasn't. Now they are saying next week will be horrific.


We are about 70 days in right now. The first known case in the US was 1/20/20.

I live in NY. I’m sorry, but 2,000 of my friends and neighbors dead from this is pretty horrific.


----------



## EmJ

whiporee said:


> I'd agree, except for this. There is no more essential business to Central Florida


"Essential" in the pandemic context means essential to human life - food, heat, medical care, etc. Not essential to Disney shareholders, or Florida, or the economy generally. I am praying for the day Disney opens, and not because I'd really like to go on our August trip. But because I agree with others that Disney and other theme parks, sports stadiums, concerts, and places of (nonessential) mass gathering will be last to reopen and will signify that we survived it.


----------



## JasonH

Imagine - a week ago, there was high speculation that Disney would re-open by Easter.  This stupid virus has changed the world so quickly.  Every day it's almost like a new reality.  Stay safe out there, everyone.  And @rteetz keep up the good job.


----------



## fsjking

JasonH said:


> Imagine - a week ago, there was high speculation that Disney would re-open by Easter.  This stupid virus has changed the world so quickly.  Every day it's almost like a new reality.  Stay safe out there, everyone.  And @rteetz keep up the good job.



A month ago someone posted asking when the parks would close and people looked at him like one of those guys with "the end is near" signs. The parks will never close! This isn't China. Etc. I'm just hoping we aren't sitting here in August talking about how stupid we were thinking the parks would open in June.


----------



## Remy is Up

fsjking said:


> A month ago someone posted asking when the parks would close and people looked at him like one of those guys with "the end is near" signs. The parks will never close! This isn't China. Etc. I'm just hoping we aren't sitting here in August talking about how stupid we were thinking the parks would open in June.


Its possible


----------



## AvidDisReader

I apologise in advance to rteetz for going off topic.  I work in the Mortgage Industry.  If anyone is going to have trouble making their mortgage payments please reach out to your lender.  Most of the mortgage companies are offering 90 days deferments (some at no cost) to those effected by this virus.  This is a global trajedy, there is no need to make it worse by losing your home.


----------



## kiki02

Stay home locked in   The only way you can help yourself and others now.  If your local and state governor won't lock it down, you do it.   Order in foods and needs, watch movies   This will only get worse if we are all out n about.


----------



## cranbiz

Being a moderator is a thankless job. I know as I'm one on a 4 wheel drive forum. Ryan does a remarkable job.

If you don't like the way he moderates, you can try your luck on another forum. I think you will find the grass is not greener on the other side of the fence.

To get back on topic. Disney is not going to open anytime soon. With the paranoia surrounding this outbreak, a premature opening would be a disaster both in a public health sense and in a PR sense. The company has enough money to whether the storm as long as they remain smart.


----------



## hertamaniac

mshanson3121 said:


> And of course that applies to the admin comments too, I'm sure, and the rule will be applied fairly and evenly without any favortism or bias



I thought I would post a reminder about the infraction schedule for our boards. An attack on a moderator incurs a 60 point violation. I do not know what constitutes an attack. So even if I (or anyone else) agrees with your statement, I/they risk violating this policy.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm#INFRACTIONS


----------



## Lewisc

cranbiz said:


> Being a moderator is a thankless job. I know as I'm one on a 4 wheel drive forum. Ryan does a remarkable job.
> 
> If you don't like the way he moderates, you can try your luck on another forum. I think you will find the grass is not greener on the other side of the fence.
> 
> To get back on topic. Disney is not going to open anytime soon. With the *paranoia s*urrounding this outbreak, a premature opening would be a disaster both in a public health sense and in a PR sense. The company has enough money to whether the storm as long as they remain smart.



Paranoia refers to excessive fear, irrational, delusional borderline mental illness.  I hope that's not want you meant.

One expert thinks crowd restriction (more then 50) may be necessary for 6 months.  I'm beginning to think the rumors of modified park operations may wind up being true.


----------



## cranbiz

Lewisc said:


> Paranoia refers to excessive fear, irrational, delusional borderline mental illness.  I hope that's not want you meant.
> 
> One expert thinks crowd restriction (more then 50) may be necessary for 6 months.  I'm beginning to think the rumors of modified park operations may wind up being true.


Unfortunate choice of a word before consuming enough coffee.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Remy is Up said:


> Its possible



Likely


----------



## Remy is Up

cranbiz said:


> Unfortunate choice of a word before consuming enough coffee.


I believe itll now be late July/Early August before parks reopen. And even then in limited capacity. This will have significant reverberations well into the end of the year.


----------



## xuxa777

fsjking said:


> A month ago someone posted asking when the parks would close and people looked at him like one of those guys with "the end is near" signs. The parks will never close! This isn't China. Etc. I'm just hoping we aren't sitting here in August talking about how stupid we were thinking the parks would open in June.



When I posted at the end of February that I thought the WDW parks would close around mid March, lets just say I caught a little grief.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> I believe itll now be late July/Early August before parks reopen. And even then in limited capacity. This will have significant reverberations well into the end of the year.



I too think that is the best case, another concern is once you get in October the flu season kicks in and might cause the 2nd or 3rd wave to fire back up and cause the parks to go back into some level of closure.  Would not be surprised to see a requirement to wear masks in the park in the fall.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

xuxa777 said:


> I too think that is the best case, another concern is once you get in October the flu season kicks in and might cause the 2nd or 3rd wave to fire back up and cause the parks to go back into some level of closure.  Would not be surprised to see a requirement to wear masks in the park in the fall.



That would probably dampen sales of the memory maker!


----------



## Animal

mickeyfanachey1999 said:


> That would probably dampen sales of the memory maker!


It would make for lame (or perhaps really really cool) 7DMT pictures!


----------



## Jake

People who are sick with the virus in FL are increasing every day now.  It’s going to be weeks of this.  Before the number of sick people numbers starts going down. 
Then who is going to have the money or time to go to Disney. Somebody who was out of work four. months are going to ask for vacation time? 
Are people going to get vacation this year ?  A Vacation from not working


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

The reported cases are increasing in Florida because our testing is increasing.  

There are still many people working now (thankfully), some working from home, some in essential businesses.  Some who will be happy to take a little vacation away from the house when it is safe to do so.  Even if it's just a day trip.


----------



## Spridell

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> The reported cases are increasing in Florida because our testing is increasing.
> 
> There are still many people working now (thankfully), some working from home, some in essential businesses.  Some who will be happy to take a little vacation away from the house when it is safe to do so.  Even if it's just a day trip.



That's my plan for my middle of june trip. Even if it's just sitting at OKW for 3 days then I will love it. Will be such a nice change of scenario..


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I have a reservation for Ft Wilderness in May.  I know it's not going to happen.  But it would gladly hang at the camper for 4 nights if I could, even with no parks.


----------



## maxiesmom

JasonH said:


> Imagine - a week ago, there was high speculation that Disney would re-open by Easter.  This stupid virus has changed the world so quickly.  Every day it's almost like a new reality.  Stay safe out there, everyone.  And @rteetz keep up the good job.



I don't think anyone really believed the parks would be open by Easter.  Sometimes you need something positive to look towards to keep you going, and I think that is all it was.


----------



## Remy is Up

Im just looking forward to late July at this point. Because Im thinking thats as soon as we get anything open.


----------



## HairyChest

Remy is Up said:


> Im just looking forward to late July at this point. Because Im thinking thats as soon as we get anything open.


Oh boy.  If that's the case, What are they going to do with all those people currently re-booking the free dining promo for June 1st and after? I know people have been spending hours on the phone changing that already from an affected reservation.  I also think us DVC owners are getting frustrated that we are not getting much options as far as expiring points.


----------



## yankeesfan123

CDC has Florida peaking on 5/3. Then weeks, or months, headed down the hill...


----------



## yankeesfan123

HairyChest said:


> Oh boy.  If that's the case, What are they going to do with all those people currently re-booking the free dining promo for June 1st and after? I know people have been spending hours on the phone changing that already from an affected reservation.  I also think us DVC owners are getting frustrated that we are not getting much options as far as expiring points.



rebook again. We will all still go!


----------



## xuxa777

Disney should do a special Happily Ever After fireworks show and broadcast it a few times during the downtime, at least the next few tough weeks. It would be a nice escape and a dose of Disney in these trying times.


----------



## xuxa777

HairyChest said:


> Oh boy.  If that's the case, What are they going to do with all those people currently re-booking the free dining promo for June 1st and after? I know people have been spending hours on the phone changing that already from an affected reservation.  I also think us DVC owners are getting frustrated that we are not getting much options as far as expiring points.



They will just keep the rolling 7 day cancellations/refunds in place or rebook.  They will sort the points out in the next few months.


----------



## LovesTimone

Local here...

I think that they will open the parks in stages... 

Here are my thoughts..

Bringing food in, and getting cast member tested and retested... and getting everything clean, and maintenance double checked and recheck... all the systems in place will take some time... 

Getting the college program as well as the culinary program up and running... Getting international CM back and making sure everyone is healthy is going to be a challenge in itself... 

Disney Springs might/would be the first to open up, Locals like us would gladly and happily be ready to get back to enjoying some dinner out, shopping and entertainment...and support all the restaurants and all those people coming back to work... 

MK would be first open... it's the face of Disney... so I would imagine it would be first...

Next open... either AK - my reasoning, is that it is a smaller park, and the zookeepers and still there working... so I would imagine, getting this park up and running might prove easier... DHS could be next just due to the new rides, and star wars land being there... It's and either or situation... 

Last would most likely be Epcot... due to the construction, and needing the international CM's back in the world showcase... 

As for the Water Parks, it's heating up here in Orlando,  so maybe one of these would open when they open Disney Springs... or possibly open both with 90 degree temp in the last week... It takes less staff to run these parks, as well all the chlorine, which is basically bleach... will kill most anything... Again Locals would happily hit the water parks... 

Since we live so close to the parks, We drive through there all the time, DH works for an essential services, and drive through there daily, its a short cut from Winter Garden to that part of Orlando... no cars, no visitors anywhere, not a soul on I-drive, or over near Universal... Honestly... It breaks my heart to see it like this... So DH and I are going to start driving on the weekends around looking to see if we can see any activity, such as food trucks delivering, or people moving around at the resorts, or Disney springs... or people we know that work for Disney returning to their office's on-site... Once I see the first glimpse....  I will let everyone know... I will start a thread... 

Pixie Dust...


----------



## xuxa777

LovesTimone said:


> Local here...
> 
> I think that they will open the parks in stages...
> 
> Here are my thoughts..
> 
> Bringing food in, and getting cast member tested and retested... and getting everything clean, and maintenance double checked and recheck... all the systems in place will take some time...
> 
> Getting the college program as well as the culinary program up and running... Getting international CM back and making sure everyone is healthy is going to be a challenge in itself...
> 
> Disney Springs might/would be the first to open up, Locals like us would gladly and happily be ready to get back to enjoying some dinner out, shopping and entertainment...and support all the restaurants and all those people coming back to work...
> 
> MK would be first open... it's the face of Disney... so I would imagine it would be first...
> 
> Next open... either AK - my reasoning, is that it is a smaller park, and the zookeepers and still there working... so I would imagine, getting this park up and running might prove easier... DHS could be next just due to the new rides, and star wars land being there... It's and either or situation...
> 
> Last would most likely be Epcot... due to the construction, and needing the international CM's back in the world showcase...
> 
> As for the Water Parks, it's heating up here in Orlando,  so maybe one of these would open when they open Disney Springs... or possibly open both with 90 degree temp in the last week... It takes less staff to run these parks, as well all the chlorine, which is basically bleach... will kill most anything... Again Locals would happily hit the water parks...
> 
> Since we live so close to the parks, We drive through there all the time, DH works for an essential services, and drive through there daily, its a short cut from Winter Garden to that part of Orlando... no cars, no visitors anywhere, not a soul on I-drive, or over near Universal... Honestly... It breaks my heart to see it like this... So DH and I are going to start driving on the weekends around looking to see if we can see any activity, such as food trucks delivering, or people moving around at the resorts, or Disney springs... or people we know that work for Disney returning to their office's on-site... Once I see the first glimpse....  I will let everyone know... I will start a thread...
> 
> Pixie Dust...



 Agreed, it will be in stages, Disney Springs being first, then the resorts, then water parks, then MK (might be HS studios though because rider queues might be able to be managed better there), might as well keep Epcot closed to fast track/finish construction.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Jake said:


> People who are sick with the virus in FL are increasing every day now.  It
> ’s going to be weeks of this.  Before the number of sick people numbers starts going down.
> Then who is going to have the money or time to go to Disney. Somebody who was out of work four. months are going to ask for vacation time?
> Are people going to get vacation this year ?  A Vacation from not working


A lot of people are working from home, and therefore getting paid and accruing vacation time as usual.


----------



## skeeter31

LovesTimone said:


> Local here...
> 
> I think that they will open the parks in stages...
> 
> Here are my thoughts..
> 
> Bringing food in, and getting cast member tested and retested... and getting everything clean, and maintenance double checked and recheck... all the systems in place will take some time...
> 
> Getting the college program as well as the culinary program up and running... Getting international CM back and making sure everyone is healthy is going to be a challenge in itself...
> 
> Disney Springs might/would be the first to open up, Locals like us would gladly and happily be ready to get back to enjoying some dinner out, shopping and entertainment...and support all the restaurants and all those people coming back to work...
> 
> MK would be first open... it's the face of Disney... so I would imagine it would be first...
> 
> Next open... either AK - my reasoning, is that it is a smaller park, and the zookeepers and still there working... so I would imagine, getting this park up and running might prove easier... DHS could be next just due to the new rides, and star wars land being there... It's and either or situation...
> 
> Last would most likely be Epcot... due to the construction, and needing the international CM's back in the world showcase...
> 
> As for the Water Parks, it's heating up here in Orlando,  so maybe one of these would open when they open Disney Springs... or possibly open both with 90 degree temp in the last week... It takes less staff to run these parks, as well all the chlorine, which is basically bleach... will kill most anything... Again Locals would happily hit the water parks...
> 
> Since we live so close to the parks, We drive through there all the time, DH works for an essential services, and drive through there daily, its a short cut from Winter Garden to that part of Orlando... no cars, no visitors anywhere, not a soul on I-drive, or over near Universal... Honestly... It breaks my heart to see it like this... So DH and I are going to start driving on the weekends around looking to see if we can see any activity, such as food trucks delivering, or people moving around at the resorts, or Disney springs... or people we know that work for Disney returning to their office's on-site... Once I see the first glimpse....  I will let everyone know... I will start a thread...
> 
> Pixie Dust...



I don’t think they’ll open the parks at separate times due to the ticketing aspects. If people spent money on a park hopper they’re going to want to park hop. Also, regardless people buy tickets to have access to 4 parks, not 1 or 2. Springs may very well open first, but I think once they’re ready to open parks, it will be all 4 at once. Otherwise they’re going to have refund/possible class action lawsuits to contend with unfortunately


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608


----------



## mi*vida*loca

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608



I’m glad they furloughed them so they can maintain benefits.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608



Good move, just like I expected once they announced the C's were taking no or a reduced salary.  Very nice to keep their benefits.


----------



## Remy is Up

They are prepping for long term. July august september timeframe


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> They are prepping for long term. July august september timeframe



Exactly, very prudent.


----------



## Lvsdisney

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245834924273348608


Paying their insurance premiums is a BIG deal. Way to go, Disney!


----------



## mattpeto

Remy is Up said:


> They are prepping for long term. July august september timeframe



Still hoping for that...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245840748144189442


How does this affect annual passholders who are not on monthly payments (paid in full when purchased)?  Are they still extending the passes by the time the parks are closed?   I've got an AP I purchased back in February, paid in full (really bad timing I know).


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> How does this affect annual passholders who are not on monthly payments (paid in full when purchased)?  Are they still extending the passes by the time the parks are closed?   I've got an AP I purchased back in February, paid in full (really bad timing I know).


----------



## wareagle57

So what does this furlough mean for union employees? Everyone is much more posative about this news than I was expecting. I actually saw it on reddit first and people there seemed thrilled.


----------



## jkh36619

rteetz said:


> View attachment 485172


So the decision is extend and hope for a deal when you expire or to refund and renew to hedge against a possible AP price increase.


----------



## CarolynFH

wareagle57 said:


> So what does this furlough mean for union employees? Everyone is much more posative about this news than I was expecting. I actually saw it on reddit first and people there seemed thrilled.


I think the fact that Disney will cover health insurance for the furloughed employees is the main factor. I can’t imagine that anyone could be surprised about the furlough itself.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> So what does this furlough mean for union employees? Everyone is much more posative about this news than I was expecting. I actually saw it on reddit first and people there seemed thrilled.


Disney is going to be working with the unions to figure things out.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Disney is going to be working with the unions to figure things out.



impossible to know since we’ve never seen anything like that, but would the unions actually consider threatening a strike when the parks reopen if Disney doesn’t meet their demands? Or will they be a bit more chill about this than salary negations in the past since this is totally different and not really Disney’s fault or control.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> impossible to know since we’ve never seen anything like that, but would the unions actually consider threatening a strike when the parks reopen if Disney doesn’t meet their demands? Or will they be a bit more chill about this than salary negations in the past since this is totally different and not really Disney’s fault or control.


Who knows but I would be surprised if they were looking to strike right now.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Who knows but I would be surprised if they were looking to strike right now.



yes a strike would not be very effective since the park is shut down, not much leverage there


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> So what does this furlough mean for union employees? Everyone is much more posative about this news than I was expecting. I actually saw it on reddit first and people there seemed thrilled.



im not sure thrilled is the right word but I think Disney is being as pro worker as they can in the circumstances.


----------



## DisneyPappy

Very pro worker on Disney's part.


----------



## wareagle57

xuxa777 said:


> yes a strike would not be very effective since the park is shut down, not much leverage there



Well the threat of losing your entire trained staff once you want to open is pretty powerful. But also the union members would not want to strike after being out of work for months already. There would be a lot of "scabs."


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> View attachment 485172



So are we thinking that when they re-open, they will use the # of days since your purchase in full and pro-rate the refund amount?  I think that would make sense.  

My concern is we purchased our AP's within a week or so of the shutdown and when they re-open, it will be a substantially limited experience.


----------



## disney1474

hertamaniac said:


> So are we thinking that when they re-open, they will use the # of days since your purchase in full and pro-rate the refund amount?  I think that would make sense.
> 
> My concern is we purchased our AP's within a week or so of the shutdown and when they re-open, it will be a substantially limited experience.


I'd take a limited experience over what we can do now any day!!


----------



## skyp4WDW

hertamaniac said:


> So are we thinking that when they re-open, they will use the # of days since your purchase in full and pro-rate the refund amount?  I think that would make sense.
> 
> My concern is we purchased our AP's within a week or so of the shutdown and when they re-open, it will be a substantially limited experience.


Disney threw out a couple of options that they hope will be acceptable to the masses. If it doesn't work for you, you will need to make a call and work out another arrangement. (I agree with you when you say the clock should not start ticking again until they are fully operational.)


----------



## jknezek

skyp4WDW said:


> Disney threw out a couple of options that they hope will be acceptable to the masses. If it doesn't work for you, you will need to make a call and work out another arrangement. (I agree with you when you say the clock should not start ticking again until they are fully operational.)


The question is defining fully operational (yes I want to say that in Tarkin's voice from Episode IV). I'd assume you mean all 4 main gates open and at least one waterpark if your AP includes the waterpark. But if you start saying all rides or all cut entertainment replaced that's just not going to happen. Personally I think Disney opens all the parks at the same time (possibly excluding the water park and with reduced World Showcase and restaurant offerings). But there just isn't a good way of saying "fully operational" other than 4 main gates are open.


----------



## skyp4WDW

jknezek said:


> The question is defining fully operational (yes I want to say that in Tarkin's voice from Episode IV). I'd assume you mean all 4 main gates open and at least one waterpark if your AP includes the waterpark. But if you start saying all rides or all cut entertainment replaced that's just not going to happen. Personally I think Disney opens all the parks at the same time (possibly excluding the water park and with reduced World Showcase and restaurant offerings). But there just isn't a good way of saying "fully operational" other than 4 main gates are open.


Of course I am referring to the 4 Parks and at least one Water Park. Some people have suggested that the Parks may be opened in phases which would really not work for many Passholders.


----------



## jknezek

skyp4WDW said:


> Of course I am referring to the 4 Parks and at least one Water Park. Some people have suggested that the Parks may be opened in phases which would really not work for many Passholders.


We are going to get what we are going to get. However, I suspect if a park opens before the others it will be MK and just a couple days max. I could see it happening and Disney just keeping the same essentially no penalty refund rules in place until all parks are open for day tickets. For AP holders, if it's only a few days I suspect it won't matter much. But yeah, if EPCOT opens a month after MK that would be different. I just don't see it happening. 

I do think WS could be severely reduced for a few weeks until they get Int'l cast members back. Basically just the Frozen ride and a few restaurants, maybe the movies. Things that don't require much cast member interaction. Same with some of the restaurants in AK.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> View attachment 485172


Thanks!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

wareagle57 said:


> So what does this furlough mean for union employees? Everyone is much more posative about this news than I was expecting. I actually saw it on reddit first and people there seemed thrilled.


I think that everyone knew layoffs or furloughs were coming.  Furloughs are obviously much better and the CM's can apply for the enhanced unemployment benefits that the stimulus bill allows.  The lower paid CM's will probably be able to keep making close to what they were making as employees on unemployment with full benefits, so it's not that terrible for them.


----------



## xuxa777

I am starting to think mid to late July is possible for the beginning of soft opening, Disney Springs and perhaps resorts with very strict rules. The parks will be much later. Without getting into the details or discussion here, the models with more data coming in are trending a slight bit too aggressive and/or lock downs are helping. Maybe just wishful thinking and probably too early to make any observation but I am looking for hope . We are by no means out of the woods, stay at home should be in place for April or so, but a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> I am starting to think mid to late July is possible for the beginning of soft opening, Disney Springs and perhaps resorts with very strict rules. The parks will be much later. Without getting into the details or discussion here, the models with more data coming in are trending a slight bit too aggressive and/or lock downs are helping. Maybe just wishful thinking and probably too early to make any observation but I am looking for hope . We are by no means out of the woods, stay at home should be in place for April or so, but a glimmer of hope.


I agree with you. I think Mid July at the earliest, most likely late July early August. My daughter is hoping by July 27th so she can do her 21st birthday there.


----------



## piglet1979

xuxa777 said:


> stay at home should be in place for April or so,



Ohio is already "stay at home" until May 1 but they (Governor DeWine and Dr. Amy Acton) have stated many times that this may go through most of summer for us. Just nothing official after May 1 right now.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/04/black-...te-changes-box-office-coronavirus-1202900118/


----------



## LovesTimone

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think they’ll open the parks at separate times due to the ticketing aspects. If people spent money on a park hopper they’re going to want to park hop. Also, regardless people buy tickets to have access to 4 parks, not 1 or 2. Springs may very well open first, but I think once they’re ready to open parks, it will be all 4 at once. Otherwise they’re going to have refund/possible class action lawsuits to contend with unfortunately




I respectfully disagree with you... just getting everything back up in running with be a feat in itself... then getting everyone back to work and now with people beginning to be furloughed in the next few weeks... just seeing who is returning local CM's, and new hires, college program kids, culinary workers, just filling the schedule will be quite a task... then thinking about international cast members getting them back and making sure everyone has a clean bill of health... another matter all in itself...  

Food is another major obstacle, with all the restaurants closed or  practical closed, not just at Disney but Orlando and out lying area ... once things start back up again... the sheer volume of food that will be needed to stock the restaurants... Is going to be insane... plus trying to keep up with the demand with keeping the shelves filled here...  

As far as the park hoppers - Disneyland California offers park hopper and only has 2 parks... Disneyland Paris offers Park Hoppers, and only had 2 parks, As well as Tokyo Disneyland offers park hoppers, and only has 2 parks-  here the park hopping is different... you are only allow to park hop on day 3 or 4, when purchasing a 3 or 4 day ticket... So if there is more than one park open... you can park hop... 

If you know ahead of time what to expect, Which Disney has been forthcoming with what is going on... and once they get the go ahead to open back up... I am certain that they will let everyone know how they plan to proceed, no matter how they go about opening back up... You will have knowledge ahead of time to make your decision.... whether to cancel or come... so it really will be your choice how to proceed... I really think that Disney will let you know what your options are way ahead of time... they are refunding money or changing reservations without any issues... so I think it will be up to you...

Why would there be something so frivolous as bring a class action lawsuit...? if they are up front, and offering refunds, or date changes... what more could you want... ?  They aren't hiding anything... and in no way was this there fault... 

I really think that it is unrealistic to open all 4 parks at once.... While of course I would like to see things get back to normal as soon as possible...and would really love all 4 parks to open... Honestly... I really think that it will take time... 

I believe in magic and pixie dust...


----------



## wallawallakids

LovesTimone said:


> I respectfully disagree with you... just getting everything back up in running with be a feat in itself... then getting everyone back to work and now with people beginning to be furloughed in the next few weeks... just seeing who is returning local CM's, and new hires, college program kids, culinary workers, just filling the schedule will be quite a task... then thinking about international cast members getting them back and making sure everyone has a clean bill of health... another matter all in itself...
> 
> Food is another major obstacle, with all the restaurants closed or  practical closed, not just at Disney but Orlando and out lying area ... once things start back up again... the sheer volume of food that will be needed to stock the restaurants... Is going to be insane... plus trying to keep up with the demand with keeping the shelves filled here...
> 
> As far as the park hoppers - Disneyland California offers park hopper and only has 2 parks... Disneyland Paris offers Park Hoppers, and only had 2 parks, As well as Tokyo Disneyland offers park hoppers, and only has 2 parks-  here the park hopping is different... you are only allow to park hop on day 3 or 4, when purchasing a 3 or 4 day ticket... So if there is more than one park open... you can park hop...
> 
> If you know ahead of time what to expect, Which Disney has been forthcoming with what is going on... and once they get the go ahead to open back up... I am certain that they will let everyone know how they plan to proceed, no matter how they go about opening back up... You will have knowledge ahead of time to make your decision.... whether to cancel or come... so it really will be your choice how to proceed... I really think that Disney will let you know what your options are way ahead of time... they are refunding money or changing reservations without any issues... so I think it will be up to you...
> 
> Why would there be something so frivolous as bring a class action lawsuit...? if they are up front, and offering refunds, or date changes... what more could you want... ?  They aren't hiding anything... and in no way was this there fault...
> 
> I really think that it is unrealistic to open all 4 parks at once.... While of course I would like to see things get back to normal as soon as possible...and would really love all 4 parks to open... Honestly... I really think that it will take time...
> 
> I believe in magic and pixie dust...



I agree.  Furthermore, I can‘t see anyone winning a class action lawsuit?  Every court in the nation is going to know it isn’t Disney’s fault.  Buyer beware.  To me it’s like when you buy a car.  You assume it’s going to work, but if you get in a car accident, it’s not the manufacturer’s fault.  Stuff happens, and this is an unforeseen and unfortunate occurrence, no one is as fault.  Look I am an AP owner, honestly, I am thrilled they are just adding the days on.  I feel like that is MORE than fair.  They don’t have to do that but they are.  Kudos to them


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


>


In addition, Artemis Fowl moving from 5/29 theater release to be released straight on Disney+. Doesn’t sound like Disney even thinks movie theaters will be open by Memorial Day.


----------



## wallawallakids

yankeesfan123 said:


> In addition, Artemis Fowl moving from 5/29 theater release to be released straight on Disney+. Doesn’t sound like Disney even thinks movie theaters will be open by Memorial Day.


 
I know this is sad, but my daughter is going to be so happy to hear this.  She has been waiting for this movie for years.  Originally it was set to be in theaters last year, and got pushed to this May.  She wanted to go for her birthday.  Considering we will might be indoors still this will be an amazing little birthday gift for her.  Although, the thought of being still stuck inside by then does make me sad.


----------



## xuxa777

Not only Disney, Top Gun moved from 6/24 to Christmas, Black Widow also moved, as many more Disney  movies have, Pixar Souls is still 6/19


----------



## Iowamomof4

xuxa777 said:


> Not only Disney, Top Gun moved from 6/24 to Christmas, Black Widow also moved, as many more Disney  movies have, Pixar Souls is still 6/19


I wondered what would happen to Top Gun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Flurry of permits filed for Reflections - so guess work won't be halted too long on this/will be restarted

The permits, which were signed off on by Imagineering on April 2nd, cover a variety of different segments of the project including:


Table Service Restaurant
Bus Stop and Covered Walkway
Security Kiosk
Transportation Dock
Pool Restroom building
Outdoor structures
While construction has been halted due to the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, paperwork seems to be moving along in anticipation of getting back to work. The permits all have an expiration date of April 2021.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/flurry-of-permits-filed-for-reflections-a-disney-lakeside-lodge/


----------



## yankeesfan123

xuxa777 said:


> Not only Disney, Top Gun moved from 6/24 to Christmas, Black Widow also moved, as many more Disney  movies have, Pixar Souls is still 6/19


Right, my point was that a lot of people think Disney world will be open by 6/1... but if disney is canceling the theatrical release of a movie on Memorial Day weekend, it adds to the speculation that Disney realizes things will not be “back to normal” by 6/1, and Disney world will not be open by 6/1.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I work in the museum world in Massachusetts and the Museum of Fine Arts here just announced they will be closed through at least 6/30. Our peak is estimated to be in in the next 2-3 weeks so we are ahead of Florida by a a bit. I think June 1 for WDW seems way too early.


----------



## HerRoyalHighness

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right, my point was that a lot of people think Disney world will be open by 6/1... but if disney is canceling the theatrical release of a movie on Memorial Day weekend, it adds to the speculation that Disney realizes things will not be “back to normal” by 6/1, and Disney world will not be open by 6/1.


Some things could be open and still not be back to normal.  Before all this, movie release dates have been shifted months ahead to not be fighting with another highly anticipated release.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Estimating the parks reopening is a very fluid task, based on ever changing facts.  Where I live just today  (Toronto suburbs) our town and the small city next to us have cancelled all permits to their properties.. both  indoor facilities and parks/conservation areas/trails etc  - up to and including Canada Day Celebrations.. July 1st.

This has been done to extend the social distancing, public distancing that is already in place. Done based on the ever changing statistics and models that track the virus, it’s estimated peak, and the length of a safe recovery period.


----------



## yankeesfan123

HerRoyalHighness said:


> Some things could be open and still not be back to normal.  Before all this, movie release dates have been shifted months ahead to not be fighting with another highly anticipated release.


Of course. But that’s not what happened here. Movie still being released on the same day. The big Memorial Day weekend release... just to people’s homes rather than theaters.


----------



## jlwhitney

SOme of the movies may also be falling into issues of post filming wrap and finishing up stuff before release that can't be done right now.


----------



## xuxa777

jlwhitney said:


> SOme of the movies may also be falling into issues of post filming wrap and finishing up stuff before release that can't be done right now.


 More so the big marketing pushes are not possible now.


----------



## hertamaniac

disney1474 said:


> I'd take a limited experience over what we can do now any day!!



As such, would you or anyone else that agrees, be willing to fund my potential losses via a new external account (said in jest)? I hear crickets without substance.


----------



## rteetz

LEGOLAND Florida Extends Closure Until Further Notice Due to COVID-19 Pandemic


----------



## LovesTimone

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Flurry of permits filed for Reflections - so guess work won't be halted too long on this/will be restarted
> 
> The permits, which were signed off on by Imagineering on April 2nd, cover a variety of different segments of the project including:
> 
> 
> Table Service Restaurant
> Bus Stop and Covered Walkway
> Security Kiosk
> Transportation Dock
> Pool Restroom building
> Outdoor structures
> While construction has been halted due to the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic, paperwork seems to be moving along in anticipation of getting back to work. The permits all have an expiration date of April 2021.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/flurry-of-permits-filed-for-reflections-a-disney-lakeside-lodge/




I was thinking about this last night...

I live in Winter Garden and I can tell you that the construction folks are hard at work... I live in neighborhood in, which is only about 3 years old and they just opened the last phase (4)... and they are working back there, last week... putting in and running the water lines, as well the electric box are going in, the have been marking a walking trail, and laying out the dog walk/park....in the first phase they are working on the lake front homes... all new construction... they just poured 2 or 3 slabs last week....  As well across the street from our development is another new neighborhood going in, they are building like crazy everyday when I walk you can see the all the construction crews working... The only difference that I can see, is that you only see one trade at a time working on a house a couple of guys..normally you see several trades working on a house at the same time...


----------



## kiki02

Winter Garden:  Do you know if the construction on DW property continues?  Roads, parks, etc/


----------



## yankeesfan123

KBoopaloo said:


> I work in the museum world in Massachusetts and the Museum of Fine Arts here just announced they will be closed through at least 6/30. Our peak is estimated to be in in the next 2-3 weeks so we are ahead of Florida by a a bit. I think June 1 for WDW seems way too early.


Here in CT, the statewide “peak” will be in 2-3 weeks, but if you break it down by county, it’s really the county just outside of NYC that will peak in 2-3 weeks, while the northern county (only about 2 hours away) won’t peak until late May.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Agreed, it will be in stages, Disney Springs being first, then the resorts, then water parks, then MK (might be HS studios though because rider queues might be able to be managed better there), might as well keep Epcot closed to fast track/finish construction.


I think the resorts will be in phases as well. They wont fill them all for a long time so why open them all together?


----------



## rteetz

kiki02 said:


> Winter Garden:  Do you know if the construction on DW property continues?  Roads, parks, etc/


In limited capacity I believe.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> In limited capacity I believe.



there have been photographs of maintenance vehicles in the parks. I believe there must be some upkeep in small teams/individually still going on at least.


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> there have been photographs of maintenance vehicles in the parks. I believe there must be some upkeep in small teams/individually still going on at least.


Yes there are still essential cast in the parks running rides and doing maintenance. I was more speaking to actual construction projects.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> Yes there are still essential cast in the parks running rides and doing maintenance. I was more speaking to actual construction projects.


Of course. Didn’t mean to sound like I was disputing you.


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> I think the resorts will be in phases as well. They wont fill them all for a long time so why open them all together?


They are taking reservations to them all. 

I really think when one park at WDW opens, everything at WDW will open. I just don’t think it makes economic or PR sense not to do it that way. If you only open on a limited basis you send a message to your potential customers that everything isn’t normal and you don’t think it is really safe.

I do actually think they might open with the parks open to resort guests only for the first couple of weeks. This would allow them to work through the kinks of reopening and train employees under the reduced stress of smaller crowds.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

To add to what Brianstl said, while reservations to all resorts are being taken, I wonder if the numbers of reservations per resort is being limited for the weeks at the beginning of the period of reopening? Allowing better control and flow as staff ramp up to full speed..


----------



## MichelinMan

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right, my point was that a lot of people think Disney world will be open by 6/1... but if disney is canceling the theatrical release of a movie on Memorial Day weekend, it adds to the speculation that Disney realizes things will not be “back to normal” by 6/1, and Disney world will not be open by 6/1.


I'm not sure you can infer that 6/1 is a non-starter from the postponement of the theatrical release. Every day that the parks are closed will lose Disney more money and more money - if they open on 6/1, then they are unlikely to be fully back to normal, but will at least be bringing in some revenue. By contrast, postponing a theatrical release will just postpone the income from that movie - you will still realise the full benefit of the revenue, just at a slightly later date. Why release the movie on schedule, and only get 75% of what you expected, when you can postpone and potentially get 100%?


----------



## MichelinMan

yankeesfan123 said:


> Here in CT, the statewide “peak” will be in 2-3 weeks, but if you break it down by county, it’s really the county just outside of NYC that will peak in 2-3 weeks, while the northern county (only about 2 hours away) won’t peak until late May.


Countries in Europe are taking about about 4 weeks to peak - and USA is following roughly the same curve. So I would suggest that a late May peak may be quite late - I expect most of the US to peak by end of April/beginning of May.

I've started tracking data for Florida in my data analysis now - I've found historical daily number of cases, but I'm trying to find data for the last few weeks for how many people have died for each day in Florida - can any of you point me to where I might find that data? I've managed to find data for the last 4 days, but not before that.


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> They are taking reservations to them all.
> 
> I really think when one park at WDW opens, everything at WDW will open. I just don’t think it makes economic or PR sense not to do it that way. If you only open on a limited basis you send a message to your potential customers that everything isn’t normal and you don’t think it is really safe.
> 
> I do actually think they might open with the parks open to resort guests only for the first couple of weeks. This would allow them to work through the kinks of reopening and train employees under the reduced stress of smaller crowds.



If before there is a vaccine or proven treatment, there is no "normal" or "safe" place in the world.  Anyone sending a message that it would be "safe" is irresponsible.  And the "normal" you have in mind is gone.   If WDW opens and tries to run "normal" when the 2nd wave hits in the fall, there will not be enough PR in the world to fix that.


----------



## vinotinto

MichelinMan said:


> Countries in Europe are taking about about 4 weeks to peak - and USA is following roughly the same curve. So I would suggest that a late May peak may be quite late - I expect most of the US to peak by end of April/beginning of May.
> 
> I've started tracking data for Florida in my data analysis now - I've found historical daily number of cases, but I'm trying to find data for the last few weeks for how many people have died for each day in Florida - can any of you point me to where I might find that data? I've managed to find data for the last 4 days, but not before that.


These are the trackers that we check. 
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/https://covid19.healthdata.org/


----------



## yankeesfan123

MichelinMan said:


> I'm not sure you can infer that 6/1 is a non-starter from the postponement of the theatrical release. Every day that the parks are closed will lose Disney more money and more money - if they open on 6/1, then they are unlikely to be fully back to normal, but will at least be bringing in some revenue. By contrast, postponing a theatrical release will just postpone the income from that movie - you will still realise the full benefit of the revenue, just at a slightly later date. Why release the movie on schedule, and only get 75% of what you expected, when you can postpone and potentially get 100%?


Not a postponement of a theatrical release, but moving it to Disney+

they will not see the full revenue.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rpb718 said:


> If before there is a vaccine or proven treatment, there is no "normal" or "safe" place in the world.  Anyone sending a message that it would be "safe" is irresponsible.  And the "normal" you have in mind is gone.   If WDW opens and tries to run "normal" when the 2nd wave hits in the fall, there will not be enough PR in the world to fix that.


The hope is that, if there is a second wave (assuming the full wave dissipates and the parks actually open before the Fall, which is arguable), then we will be prepared with hospital beds, PPE, and maybe not a vaccine but at least medicine to treat the disease. 

Doesn’t mean Disney (or other high volume venues such as sports or concerts) should be running just because there’s a treatment.


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> If before there is a vaccine or proven treatment, there is no "normal" or "safe" place in the world.  Anyone sending a message that it would be "safe" is irresponsible.  And the "normal" you have in mind is gone.   If WDW opens and tries to run "normal" when the 2nd wave hits in the fall, there will not be enough PR in the world to fix that.


The world is not going to shut down for a year.  The goal is to get all areas of the country past what will be the high parts of the curve to get to the point that the medical system won’t crash when we return to a somewhat normal life.  This needed to be done, but we can’t keep the country shutdown past the point where the stress on the medical system would be no greater with the return to normal life than a bad seasonal flu season would be.

Nothing in life was completely safe before this and people will accept those same risk after we get past the worst part of this.


----------



## Brianstl

yankeesfan123 said:


> The hope is that, if there is a second wave (assuming the full wave dissipates and the parks actually open before the Fall, which is arguable), then we will be prepared with hospital beds, PPE, and maybe not a vaccine but at least medicine to treat the disease.
> 
> Doesn’t mean Disney (or other high volume venues such as sports or concerts) should be running just because there’s a treatment.


The most important thing to work on now is an antibody test.  Much evidence suggests that there is a massive percentage of people that contract the virus that never develop any symptoms.  When we find how much this has actually already spread through the society we will be much better prepared to make an informed decision about how we go about returning to normal life.


----------



## xuxa777

Still feeling good about a Mid July soft open springs/resorts only etc, the trends in countries ahead of us are looking good, and once we get more testing to get a better handle on it. We really will get a good look and see the light in the US in  about 10 days or so, as long as everyone sits tight at home for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## xuxa777

vinotinto said:


> These are the trackers that we check.
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/https://covid19.healthdata.org/


 Keep in mind the IMHE hasn’t been updated since 4/1 , it will update Today and while good , changes a lot right now, what it says today will change a good bit and then change a good bit the next time, best guess based on limited data etc.


----------



## Joe in VA

Agreed, a vaccine is not guaranteed at all, and could be years away. We can't shut the economy down for that long or the world as we know it is over. The long term effects of us even shutting down for several months are going to be very, very severe, especially for the working class.


----------



## lady danger

MichelinMan said:


> Countries in Europe are taking about about 4 weeks to peak - and USA is following roughly the same curve. So I would suggest that a late May peak may be quite late - I expect most of the US to peak by end of April/beginning of May.



The problem with comparing the US to individual European countries is that we’re significantly bigger in terms of our population and landmass.  Our peak is likely to last longer because different regions will be hitting their peaks at different times.   It’d be much better to look at the state of the entire EU to predict what the US is likely to go through.  Their peak clock may have started a couple of weeks ago with Italy, but it won’t end until the other major EU states (and the U.K.) have passed theirs which is going to at least 8 weeks when all is said and done.


----------



## xuxa777

Also agree, the economy will not be shutdown like this till vaccine, we will wade back into opening things up in May , like non essential businesses etc but with strict social distancing and the ease up a bit more in June, pretty much a reversal of how they shut things down, but much slower in opening. Plus we will see a lot of masks.


----------



## yankeesfan123

xuxa777 said:


> Also agree, the economy will not be shutdown like this till vaccine, we will wade back into opening things up in May , like non essential businesses etc but with strict social distancing and the ease up a bit more in June, pretty much a reversal of how they shut things down, but much slower in opening. Plus we will see a lot of masks.


And, in keeping with the strict social distancing, it is my belief that large gatherings will be the very last thing to get back up and running.

Trump apparently had a phone call with the heads of all major league sports today. I would love to know what that discussion was like. I really think we will see sports (with crowds) starting before Disney re-opens their doors to the parks.


----------



## Jrb1979

yankeesfan123 said:


> And, in keeping with the strict social distancing, it is my belief that large gatherings will be the very last thing to get back up and running.
> 
> Trump apparently had a phone call with the heads of all major league sports today. I would love to know what that discussion was like. I really think we will see sports (with crowds) starting before Disney re-opens their doors to the parks.


With Sports they can play with no crowd if need be and they are also entertainment which people could use to take their minds off things. I have a feeling this is going to last much longer then people are expecting. A lot of that has to do with how different states are reacting to this.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rpb718 said:


> If before there is a vaccine or proven treatment, there is no "normal" or "safe" place in the world.  Anyone sending a message that it would be "safe" is irresponsible.  And the "normal" you have in mind is gone.   If WDW opens and tries to run "normal" when the 2nd wave hits in the fall, there will not be enough PR in the world to fix that.



They stayed open very well into the pandemic this time with little to no negative press.

1. People are allowed to assume risk and can return if they want. 
2. When the second wave hits it will hit just like this one with enough time to plan for shutdown again.

There’s no reason they can’t open for awhile and then close again when needed.


----------



## fsjking

Brianstl said:


> The world is not going to shut down for a year.  The goal is to get all areas of the country past what will be the high parts of the curve to get to the point that the medical system won’t crash when we return to a somewhat normal life.  This needed to be done, but we can’t keep the country shutdown past the point where the stress on the medical system would be no greater with the return to normal life than a bad seasonal flu season would be.
> 
> Nothing in life was completely safe before this and people will accept those same risk after we get past the worst part of this.



I'm concerned that the social distancing and lockdowns are just going to move the big spike to mid to late fall. The initial report that got the governments moving on everything showed that very thing based on 3 months of distancing and closures. 



xuxa777 said:


> Keep in mind the IMHE hasn’t been updated since 4/1 , it will update Today and while good , changes a lot right now, what it says today will change a good bit and then change a good bit the next time, best guess based on limited data etc.



It's good for the historical data that the PP was asking for though. I've been watching that one, but take it with a grain of salt. Predictions are just educated guesses. 



Jrb1979 said:


> With Sports they can play with no crowd if need be and they are also entertainment which people could use to take their minds off things. I have a feeling this is going to last much longer then people are expecting. A lot of that has to do with how different states are reacting to this.



Pro-sports with tv contracts can do that to an extent. There a lot of semi-pro and amateur sports that don't have that luxury. Not to mention, the tv contract doesn't always benefit the venue a great deal and they depend on crowds to pay their bills. I suspect there will be some pushback and teams having to play in different venues due to contracts and building owners refusing to eat the loss.


----------



## xuxa777

MLB will most likely play without crowds at the spring training facilities in AZ and FL starting in May


----------



## yankeesfan123

xuxa777 said:


> MLB will most likely play without crowds at the spring training facilities in AZ and FL starting in May


Correct. That’s an option that was discussed today. Very cheap to do.  But still need the testing in place first.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Brett Wyman said:


> They stayed open very well into the pandemic this time with little to no negative press.
> 
> 1. People are allowed to assume risk and can return if they want.
> 2. When the second wave hits it will hit just like this one with enough time to plan for shutdown again.
> 
> There’s no reason they can’t open for awhile and then close again when needed.


They only stayed open 4-5 days after NHL and NBA suspended play.  They shut down just about the time everything else was shutting down. 

And Disney for some social media backlash, although not really heavy needs coverage.


----------



## xuxa777

yankeesfan123 said:


> Correct. That’s an option that was discussed today. Very cheap to do.  But still need the testing in place first.


 Wouldn’t doubt most MLB players already have been tested


----------



## Dave006

MichelinMan said:


> I've started tracking data for Florida in my data analysis now - I've found historical daily number of cases, but I'm trying to find data for the last few weeks for how many people have died for each day in Florida - can any of you point me to where I might find that data? I've managed to find data for the last 4 days, but not before that.


The best source for all Covad-19 Information for Florida is at the Florida Health Site.

FloridaHealth Covid-19 Home

After you take a look at the latest stats you can scroll down and click on the two buttons shown in the image below to see the Dashboad and the latest Report. Both are  updated twice daily. The historice death reports currently start on page 25 of the generated PDF that is genenrate when you press the "See the report" on the link above.



Note: While the statistics are updated twice daily, there may be a lag of 2-3 days between a death and it being included in the reporting.

Dave


----------



## yankeesfan123

Sports players will need to be tested before every single game.

also, from ESPN regarding Trump’s talk with major league sports higher-ups today:

“Trump also said he hopes to have fans back in stadiums and arenas by August and September, sources said, though it is currently unclear if medical experts find that to be a realistic timeline amid the current coronavirus pandemic.”

No fans in stadiums = no Disney 

(im not saying that why trump reportedly said is accurate in any manner)


----------



## rteetz

Let’s stray back on topic. I love sports but that’s not the topic. Thanks!


----------



## EmJ

This is Disneyland related, but Governor Newsom just strongly implied that NFL games are very unlikely to happen in California in September. I am hard pressed to believe that Disneyland will be opened if sports stadiums are not.


----------



## EmJ

rteetz said:


> Let’s stray back on topic. I love sports but that’s not the topic. Thanks!


I replied before catching up on two pages of posts. I don’t mean to discuss sports, but only to say that if it is unsafe to open sports stadiums, then it is also very likely to be unsafe to open theme parks. It’s the same sort of mass gathering risk.


----------



## MichelinMan

yankeesfan123 said:


> Not a postponement of a theatrical release, but moving it to Disney+
> 
> they will not see the full revenue.


Ah, didn't know that - my bad.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> MLB will most likely play without crowds at the spring training facilities in AZ and FL starting in May


The players association opposes playing at this time. All it takes is one player getting it.  Same with parks. Disney isnt risking it till it's safe. Parks in july August is what in thinking.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...stabilize-the-travel-and-tourism-industry.htm


----------



## CoyoteGum

I wonder what the crowds will be like when they reopen


----------



## xuxa777

With more testing and numbers coming out that are saying many more people have had it upwards of 5x-10x current numbers, the severity of the virus is entering seasonal flu range, still early but it is trending that way.

I tend to believe this otherwise we would have seen more cases come out and traced to the Disney Parks. The closure of the parks was over two weeks ago, surely we would have heard of a case traced back to the parks by now. Other than the one case of the 34 year old becoming ill and dying, there has been no news of any cases or other deaths. He become ill within five days of his trip. With the media and high profile of Disney we would have heard of a few cases if they were severe and statistically there should be by now.  Millions had passed through the parks before they closed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...stabilize-the-travel-and-tourism-industry.htm



I had read last week that the CEOs of Vegas casinos, Airlines, Cruise Lines, & The Disney Corporation had met with Mr Trump.. the dollar amount mentioned for bailouts was quoted as 100 Billion dollars.  I’m guessing that the longer this goes on - the higher the total will climb.

If I can find the article again, I’ll post the link. It may have been in Forbes magazine.


----------



## Jrb1979

MichelinMan said:


> Thanks for that Dave - I had found the dashboard elsewhere, but that didn't include the data I was after. But the report does - so many thanks for that. I can finish my number crunching now to make a better prediction on when I think Florida, rather than the USA as a whole, is likely to peak.
> 
> My latest number crunching is showing that the USA is around 10-12 days behind Europe taken as whole, which is now starting to peak (some countries have already peaked). So I think the peak for the USA may be in as little as 3 weeks time. I don't have a good handle on where Florida sits with that though, so this data will really help me. It could make the difference between me hanging on for my July trip, or trying to re-schedule to next year.


I just don't see how everything will be back to normal that quick if the peak is mid May. I see them slowly opening up things. The last thing will be places that involve big crowds. Restaurants and other retail businesses will be first and probably at limited capacity. Theme parks, arena, and stadiums will be the last to open. I think end of summer at earliest. I just can't see them opening up so quick after cases start going down.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> Let’s stray back on topic. I love sports but that’s not the topic. Thanks!


I of course agree, but the idea of having 50,000 people in one place at one time is entirely synonymous to the Disney parks opening back up and it’s not an awful idea to speculate about Disney park’s opening based on what the major sports are doing.


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> I of course agree, but the idea of having 50,000 people in one place at one time is entirely synonymous to the Disney parks opening back up and it’s not an awful idea to speculate about Disney park’s opening based on what the major sports are doing.


I understand, many aspects of Disney are compared to sporting events. I just don’t want it to go so far off the edge.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> With more testing and numbers coming out that are saying many more people have had it upwards of 5x-10x current numbers, the severity of the virus is entering seasonal flu range, still early but it is trending that way.
> 
> I tend to believe this otherwise we would have seen more cases come out and traced to the Disney Parks. The closure of the parks was over two weeks ago, surely we would have heard of a case traced back to the parks by now. Other than the one case of the 34 year old becoming ill and dying, there has been no news of any cases or other deaths. He become ill within five days of his trip. With the media and high profile of Disney we would have heard of a few cases if they were severe and statistically there should be by now.  Millions had passed through the parks before they closed.



I was thinking that too the other day about the parks, that it’s strange we haven’t heard more links to the parks. Where did you hear about the severity trending towards more likely the flu?


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Knotts Berry Farm extending 2020 annual passes through the end of 2021.  

https://www.knotts.com/passholder-update


----------



## xuxa777

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Knotts Berry Farm extending 2020 annual passes through the end of 2021.
> 
> https://www.knotts.com/passholder-update



Very nice precedent to set, hope Disney picks it up


----------



## The Pho

xuxa777 said:


> Very nice precedent to set, hope Disney picks it up


I think that’s too drastic a move for Disney.   I’m just hoping the rest of Cedar Fair follows Suit.   Maybe Six Flags since they have the same pass structure, although they seem to be doing nothing for their passholders.   Disney, Universal, and SeaWorld have an easier system to just extend by the days closed.  Granted this move was very unexpected and generous so hopefully other follow.


----------



## Jrb1979

The Pho said:


> I think that’s too drastic a move for Disney.   I’m just hoping the rest of Cedar Fair follows Suit.   Maybe Six Flags since they have the same pass structure, although they seem to be doing nothing for their passholders.   Disney, Universal, and SeaWorld have an easier system to just extend by the days closed.  Granted this move was very unexpected and generous so hopefully other follow.


I can see the rest of Cedar Fair follow suit. Six Flags I doubt as they are hurting for money. The only thing I heard Six Flags is doing is free upgrades to memberships.


----------



## The Pho

Jrb1979 said:


> I can see the rest of Cedar Fair follow suit. Six Flags I doubt as they are hurting for money. The only thing I heard Six Flags is doing is free upgrades to memberships.


Memberships are getting a good deal out of it.  Extended month and an upgrade.  Passholders are getting extended days based on closures, but they haven’t really provided much detail on what exactly they’re extending there.  But on my end, I paid less than a day ticket for a 2 year season pass, so I’ve gotten well beyond my value even if they give nothing.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> The world is not going to shut down for a year.  The goal is to get all areas of the country past what will be the high parts of the curve to get to the point that the medical system won’t crash when we return to a somewhat normal life.  This needed to be done, but we can’t keep the country shutdown past the point where the stress on the medical system would be no greater with the return to normal life than a bad seasonal flu season would be.



While I don't disagree about the world not shutting down for a year, I think you need to remember that Disney is not the world. Disney is a non-essential businesses in the grand scheme of things, and the parks will be one of the last things to reopen. So while yes, businesses will start opening up again this summer, again, it will likely be a gradual, staged opening, and that first stage definitely will not include Disney parks.



Brianstl said:


> The most important thing to work on now is an antibody test.  Much evidence suggests that there is a massive percentage of people that contract the virus that never develop any symptoms.  When we find how much this has actually already spread through the society we will be much better prepared to make an informed decision about how we go about returning to normal life.



The problem being they still don't know how long antibodies/immunity lasts, or if they'll be effective if the virus mutates. There's also some question on reinfection. So an antibody test isn't a guarantee that person is safe, either. It might be effective initially, this summer/fall when things are trying to open back up, but in 6 months, a year?? Maybe not.



fsjking said:


> I'm concerned that the social distancing and lockdowns are just going to move the big spike to mid to late fall. The initial report that got the governments moving on everything showed that very thing based on 3 months of distancing and closures.



Yes, this has been discussed as a possibility - that the harder you hit it now with restrictions, means that the second wave might actually be worse. I know that has been discussed for Canada. But they did say a lot will depend on how we see it go in the Asian countries, who did a much better job of shutting things down than North America.



yankeesfan123 said:


> “Trump also said he hopes to have fans back in stadiums and arenas by August and September, sources said, though it is currently unclear if medical experts find that to be a realistic timeline amid the current coronavirus pandemic.”
> 
> No fans in stadiums = no Disney



Agree. If sports aren't open to fans, theme parks won't be open to fans. And if the medical experts aren't even sure if that's possible by September... I know the discussion has moved from a spring re-opening to a summer re-opening, but I think people need to start realizing that Disney parks may not reopen until late this year (well into the fall), if at all.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> Let’s stray back on topic. I love sports but that’s not the topic. Thanks!


Disney couldn't open with instructions to avoid "crowds" of more then 10.  Disney would have to dramatically change operations if the rule was under 50.  Disney could only open, normally, if open air sporting events were allowed.

That suggests even July 4 may be a reach.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I regret starting to read this thread. It's like this rabbit hole that you can't stop yourself going down, and the bad news/predictions just keeps getting worse and worse and worse.

I understand that Disney doesn't know what Disney doesn't know. But, I sure wish they would make a decision. And, if they don't think it's going to be till July or August or September, tell us! So, then people can start preparing and planning ahead. I don't want to have hope, when I could be re-scheduling and DOING. Like many of you, I'm a doer. I don't get too stressed, as long as I can be useful and do something.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mainsail Minnie said:


> We can't continue keeping everything closed for another 18 months, which is the bare minimum for even the most rushed and risky vaccine to be introduced to the public. The world's economy won't survive. More people worldwide would die from hunger, lack of access to medical care and medications, than would die from the virus. Children would be damagaed by missing over a year of education and by missing their developmentally needed socialization (especially children who already have developmental delays). No, sorry, but the steps being taken now just aren't sustainable until a vaccine comes out. At some point within the next few months, policy will have to shirft towards the high risk groups remaining in isolation, while everyone else gets back to normal life.


I think you’ll see the world opening back up in phases. Unfortunately for people on this board, large gatherings for entertainment purposes will be the last thing to get back to “normal”.


----------



## DavidHobart

mmackeymouse said:


> I regret starting to read this thread. It's like this rabbit hole that you can't stop yourself going down, and the bad news/predictions just keeps getting worse and worse and worse.
> 
> I understand that Disney doesn't know what Disney doesn't know. But, I sure wish they would make a decision. And, if they don't think it's going to be till July or August or September, tell us! So, then people can start preparing and planning ahead. I don't want to have hope, when I could be re-scheduling and DOING. Like many of you, I'm a doer. I don't get too stressed, as long as I can be useful and do something.


Despite the often comically firm opinions of  many on this thread, in fact no one knows. 

Epidemiologists don't have anything like the clean data at any level of the inputs to make tight assumptions in their models, and the uncertainties get doubled through each doubling round of the  growth curve. And then all the models aren't just math, but also based on guesses about the effectiveness of our responses as individuals, which can drive R-effective well below 2 and even below 1. No one knows much about the enduring level of immunity.  No one, believe it or not, even knows what your chances of being infected by a contaminated surface are--there is some data on how  long the virus lives on various surfaces, but that's only part of the equation. 

There is no secret store of insight that belongs to the Governor of Virginia, the mayor of Toronto, Disney, the NFL, or anyone else. Any prediction that begins with anything other "while know one knows, my best guess is..." is sketchy..


----------



## Disney Bobby

Maybe they can reopen.  With the magic bands, just include some magic face masks and some magic gloves.


----------



## jade1

Disney Bobby said:


> Maybe they can reopen.  With the magic bands, just include some magic face masks and some magic gloves.



Here we go. I want a Pluto mask.


----------



## mshanson3121

jade1 said:


> Here we go. I want a Pluto mask.



The newest addition to the Disney store. Seriously - any bets here on if they do this? Lol


----------



## OnceUponATime15

People have been cooped up too long... too much tv, too steady a diet of news, news, news... too much time to think & dwell. Too many hours online pouring over the trends & articles.  No judgement here, I’ve often been known to do exactly these things.  Truth is after 3 weeks on lock down I need to figure out a better existence. I want a bit of control in a situation that has imposed itself on me. 

Time to create a new routine, one that limits the amount of constant grim & often scary news.  
So.. maybe a long drive, pick up a coffee or some ice cream from a drive thru & enjoy it!  Take a walk.. but practice social distancing,  do things within the constraints that help life feel a bit more normal.  Surviving this, sanity intact means adapting.  

Happy Sunday folks!


----------



## MassJester

Brett Wyman said:


> They stayed open very well into the pandemic this time with little to no negative press.
> 
> 1. People are allowed to assume risk and can return if they want.
> 2. When the second wave hits it will hit just like this one with enough time to plan for shutdown again.
> 
> There’s no reason they can’t open for awhile and then close again when needed.


 I'm not sure I agree. There are additional unemployment, (re)training, and material costs (food and perishable supplies) associated with a startup / stop / startup strategy. That are impactful.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> People have been cooped up too long... too much tv, too steady a diet of news, news, news... too much time to think & dwell. Too many hours online pouring over the trends & articles.  No judgement here, I’ve often been known to do exactly these things.  Truth is after 3 weeks on lock down I need to figure out a better existence. I want a bit of control in a situation that has imposed itself on me.
> 
> Time to create a new routine, one that limits the amount of constant grim & often scary news.
> So.. maybe a long drive, pick up a coffee or some ice cream from a drive thru & enjoy it!  Take a walk.. but practice social distancing,  do things within the constraints that help life feel a bit more normal.  Surviving this, sanity intact means adapting.
> 
> Happy Sunday folks!


I wish I could do those things. Here in Ontario where I live those things are frowned upon. Our Premier told everyone yesterday for everyone to stay home.


----------



## mickeymom629

Disney Bobby said:


> With the magic bands, just include some magic face masks and some magic gloves.



I have thought that, whenever they reopen, this would be great!  I also think Disney is thinking of these ideas, but not as give-a-ways.   And, of course, the factories to make them need to be open...

I am of the group that thinks it will be a long time until they can reopen.  And I don't see it happening in phases, but who knows.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I think we need to move away from the all or nothing of the current season.  I think it will be a year or more for those who need herd immunity/vaccines to be going to the parks. But as the numbers keep coming in and the models adjusting to be consistently under 1% mortality rate, places have to open. And when it will start small, by  June/July most things will be open for most people including Disney.   How many people are employed by Disney and how many others make a living because of Disney?  We can not shut down the economy for a year, the economy is essential, and that Includes Disney.  How our economy works will not look the same as 2019 and won't for at least two years, but it will be open with newly created norms. Masks, testing, a whole lot of hand washing and less touching, but open.  Depending on actual numbers and how they follow the models as they keep adjusting, June 1st is a good projection based on today's data but of course will keep adjusting.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jrb1979 said:


> I wish I could do those things. Here in Ontario where I live those things are frowned upon. Our Premier told everyone yesterday for everyone to stay home.



I live in Ontario  (gta east).  I listen to Doug Ford daily.  I also listen to John Tory and watch the public health updates.  My understanding is they will allow daily exercise as long as social distancing is being practiced - those caught not practicing social distancing face a $750 fine - for each infraction.  The heavy rhetoric is aimed at those who flat out refuse to cooperate with the restrictions and continue to gather in groups without care or caution being practiced.  There were allot of people out yesterday on the Beaches boardwalk.. being monitored by the TPS mounted division - social distancing or facing the fine.


----------



## jlwhitney

MommyinHonduras said:


> I think we need to move away from the all or nothing of the current season.  I think it will be a year or more for those who need herd immunity/vaccines to be going to the parks. But as the numbers keep coming in and the models adjusting to be consistently under 1% mortality rate, places have to open. And when it will start small, by  June/July most things will be open for most people including Disney.   How many people are employed by Disney and how many others make a living because of Disney?  We can not shut down the economy for a year, the economy is essential, and that Includes Disney.  How our economy works will not look the same as 2019 and won't for at least two years, but it will be open with newly created norms. Masks, testing, a whole lot of hand washing and less touching, but open.  Depending on actual numbers and how they follow the models as they keep adjusting, June 1st is a good projection based on today's data but of course will keep adjusting.



I will say for one thing I will not be going to Disney if masks are required.. If someone wants to wear one they can, but the heat and humidity, yeah not worth it, plus they only do so much and most people will never use them correctly.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I live in Ontario  (gta east).  I listen to Doug Ford daily.  I also listen to John Tory and watch the public health updates.  My understanding is they will allow daily exercise as long as social distancing is being practiced - those caught not practicing social distancing face a $750 fine - for each infraction.  The heavy rhetoric is aimed at those who flat out refuse to cooperate with the restrictions and continue to gather in groups without care or caution being practiced.  There were allot of people out yesterday on the Beaches boardwalk.. being monitored by the TPS mounted division - social distancing or facing the fine.


Here in Niagara they have closed all walking places like the Toronto beaches Boardwalk. The way they have layed it out here is they only want you to walk around your neighborhood. I don't buy that it's heavy rhetoric. There is a reason they keep telling everyone to stay home.


----------



## HerRoyalHighness

yankeesfan123 said:


> Of course. But that’s not what happened here. Movie still being released on the same day. The big Memorial Day weekend release... just to people’s homes rather than theaters.


Some release dates are being moved.  That's what I was replying to.  I meant the dates being moved is not a new thing.


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Time to create a new routine, one that limits the amount of constant grim & often scary news.
> So.. maybe a long drive, pick up a coffee or some ice cream from a drive thru & enjoy it!  Take a walk.. but practice social distancing,  do things within the constraints that help life feel a bit more normal.  Surviving this, sanity intact means adapting.
> 
> Happy Sunday folks!



I think for places not on lockdown, this is doable. But unfortunately for some (many?) it's not. I know personally here (NB, Canada) we are still able to go for neighborhood walks, a fact for which I'm grateful. Drive thru is still available too, but I'm not comfortable doing so. Both personal risk factor, but also, I don't want to be part of their risk factor. 



MommyinHonduras said:


> I think we need to move away from the all or nothing of the current season.  I think it will be a year or more for those who need herd immunity/vaccines to be going to the parks. But as the numbers keep coming in and the models adjusting to be consistently under 1% mortality rate, places have to open. And when it will start small, by  June/July most things will be open for most people including Disney.   How many people are employed by Disney and how many others make a living because of Disney?  We can not shut down the economy for a year, the economy is essential, and that Includes Disney.  How our economy works will not look the same as 2019 and won't for at least two years, but it will be open with newly created norms. Masks, testing, a whole lot of hand washing and less touching, but open.  Depending on actual numbers and how they follow the models as they keep adjusting, June 1st is a good projection based on today's data but of course will keep adjusting.



I'm not sure why everyone keeps equating the two: Disney and the global economy. The reality is, Disney isn't that important to the world economy. It's not essential. Disney could shut down for a year or two and the world would be just fine. Would Orlando area hurt? Yes. But outside of Florida the effect would be negligible except for their employees. 

The world isn't going to shut down for a year+, and no one has ever suggested it will. It has always been very clear that essential businesses, the ones that actually matter to society and life and the world economy, will reopen as soon as safely possible. However, what has been suggested is that Disney is not one of those essential businesses, and that yes, it may take longer for them to reopen.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jrb1979 said:


> Here in Niagara they have closed all walking places like the Toronto beaches Boardwalk. The way they have layed it out here is they only want you to walk around your neighborhood. I don't buy that it's heavy rhetoric. There is a reason they keep telling everyone to stay home.



That is a strategy that works and is what John Tory is asking of those in Toronto to do if they can’t be in public places without practicing social distancing. Parks remain open for now for taking walks only, but play structures and dog parks are off limits. It could certainly evolve to a place here as well where if the small liberties we now have are not being practiced safely.  I think that to those of us who are very stringently practicing the rules - the daily, hourly, reminder on every tv, radio or social media is less needed - since we’ve gotten the message and are already playing by the rules as set out.  And will do as asked if the requirements change at any time.


----------



## TDSAXX

mshanson3121 said:


> I think for places not on lockdown, this is doable. But unfortunately for some (many?) it's not. I know personally here (NB, Canada) we are still able to go for neighborhood walks, a fact for which I'm grateful. Drive thru is still available too, but I'm not comfortable doing so. Both personal risk factor, but also, I don't want to be part of their risk factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why everyone keeps equating the two: Disney and the global economy. The reality is, Disney isn't that important to the world economy. It's not essential. Disney could shut down for a year or two and the world would be just fine. Would Orlando area hurt? Yes. But outside of Florida the effect would be negligible except for their employees.
> 
> The world isn't going to shut down for a year+, and no one has ever suggested it will. It has always been very clear that essential businesses, the ones that actually matter to society and life and the world economy, will reopen as soon as safely possible. However, what has been suggested is that Disney is not one of those essential businesses, and that yes, it may take longer for them to reopen.


It has nothing to do with the world or even national economy.
All requirements for businesses to shut down have come from the local/state government.  Disney and tourism in general are economically essential enough to Florida that they will not be ordered to remain shut down for a year or two.


----------



## Remy is Up

MommyinHonduras said:


> I think we need to move away from the all or nothing of the current season.  I think it will be a year or more for those who need herd immunity/vaccines to be going to the parks. But as the numbers keep coming in and the models adjusting to be consistently under 1% mortality rate, places have to open. And when it will start small, by  June/July most things will be open for most people including Disney.   How many people are employed by Disney and how many others make a living because of Disney?  We can not shut down the economy for a year, the economy is essential, and that Includes Disney.  How our economy works will not look the same as 2019 and won't for at least two years, but it will be open with newly created norms. Masks, testing, a whole lot of hand washing and less touching, but open.  Depending on actual numbers and how they follow the models as they keep adjusting, June 1st is a good projection based on today's data but of course will keep adjusting.


Economy doesnt mean more than lives. Something we all need to get accustomed to. I know from people in varying positions including management at wdw, uni, and sea world/bg parks. They are looking at late late summer/fall as possible reopening.


----------



## mshanson3121

TDSAXX said:


> It has nothing to do with the world or even national economy.
> All requirements for businesses to shut down have come from the local/state government.  Disney and tourism in general are economically essential enough to Florida that they will not be ordered to remain shut down for a year or two.



And no one has suggested they will be. But state government still has to listen to top medical advisories - so if they say no large gatherings, well, that means no Disney.


----------



## Joe in VA

If Disney is shut down, it means likely Las Vegas is shut down, concerts, sporting events, large universities, any large gatherings, etc. That is certainly enough to obliterate the economies of many metro areas in the US and certainly maintain a deep recession. IMHO, sporting events, concerts, and theme parks will likely be back on a state by state basis. Not making this about politics, but I see certain governors permitting said events, and others not. California's loss (financially), may be Texas and Florida's gain when it comes to major sporting events, etc. At what health risk, that is not known yet.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Joe in VA said:


> If Disney is shut down, it means likely Las Vegas is shut down, concerts, sporting events, large universities, any large gatherings, etc. That is certainly enough to obliterate the economies of many metro areas in the US and certainly maintain a deep recession.


You’re right about this part for sure. Not gonna be good.


----------



## NashvilleMama

This is all making me horribly depressed. I'd cancelled our resort stay for late April already, but just rebooked in a Pirate room at Caribbean Beach resort for the week of Thanksgiving (crowd level 10! woohoo! ugh.) just so I'd have something to look forward to....but know it's very, very unlikely things will have returned to normal by then. I can't fathom Disney reopening this year based on everything the experts are saying about the need to keep this contained even after things are relatively under control for awhile. sigh.


----------



## Remy is Up

Joe in VA said:


> If Disney is shut down, it means likely Las Vegas is shut down, concerts, sporting events, large universities, any large gatherings, etc. That is certainly enough to obliterate the economies of many metro areas in the US and certainly maintain a deep recession. IMHO, sporting events, concerts, and theme parks will likely be back on a state by state basis. Not making this about politics, but I see certain governors permitting said events, and others not. California's loss (financially), may be Texas and Florida's gain when it comes to major sporting events, etc. At what health risk, that is not known yet.


Noone is going to risk political backlash to open business at the risk of lives. It's already shown that a little pressure of losing office or being called out publicly over and over has a huge effect on people in power.


----------



## Joe in VA

Whenever business opens up, it will be at the risk of lives. The question is, to what extent. How the needle is threaded will likely be different in different states. There is a good chance that we won't be in the clear for years, Disney will not be closed for years.


----------



## xuxa777

I am still optimistic for a mid July soft opening of Springs and resorts, the model that a lot has been based off of is still trending to be too too aggressive in hospitals being overrun etc. In some cases off by 5-10x even in NY, Coumo even said today they might have peaked still to early to say though. Plus with Italy and Spain new cases decreasing, things are looking better.  Still need to stay home and social distance but these are good signs. 

The IHME model that people and the White House has referenced has not been updated since 4/1, and they said it would be updated yesterday and as of this post still hasn't been updated.  One could think it might because is has trended downward to not be as bad and might cause poeple to break there stay at home, which would not be good.

This all might bode well for everyone and get Disney open sooner, with social distancing of course. Biggest concern is a bounce back in new cases once things are relaxed.


----------



## jerry557

jlwhitney said:


> I will say for one thing I will not be going to Disney if masks are required.. If someone wants to wear one they can, but the heat and humidity, yeah not worth it, plus they only do so much and most people will never use them correctly.



I dont think requiring masks is a good idea. Good luck getting kids to wear them correctly and not constantly fiddle with them. Half of the masks are ultimately going to end up on the ground. And that's a biohazard itself. And these masks you see everyone now wearing are actually not designed to be worn for a long time. They are designed for healthcare workers who frequently change them throughout the day. If you are wearing one for hours straight, it has probably become a germ receptacle and likely not giving you much protection anymore.

There is also a large segment of the population that is not taking the virus seriously. There are a lot of people think all this is one big overreaction. So trying to get everyone on board with mandatory PPE is going to be tough. OK sure, you could say anyone not wearing a mask can be kicked out of the park. But that's not the problem. It's not just making people wear it, it's making them wear it correctly. PPE is useless if not used correctly. If they are constantly touching their mask and their face, it's useless. And you think anyone is going to wear gloves at Disney World in 90 degree heat for very long?


----------



## mshanson3121

Joe in VA said:


> If Disney is shut down, it means likely Las Vegas is shut down, concerts, sporting events, large universities, any large gatherings, etc. That is certainly enough to obliterate the economies of many metro areas in the US and _certainly maintain a deep recession_.



And they have already predicted a bad recession, even possibly a depression, globally, that is going to last years. So, officials are not under any illusions that the economy is going to be back up and running normally any time soon. It's just the rest of the citizens that seem to think so.


----------



## Aurora0427

yankeesfan123 said:


> I think you’ll see the world opening back up in phases. Unfortunately for people on this board, large gatherings for entertainment purposes will be the last thing to get back to “normal”.



I agree, and I’m ok with that. If we can get some things up and running and get people back to work, and I can go to the store without this huge fear of catching this virus, which may or may not make me sick, I’ll be happy. I love Disney, and I rescheduled our trip to Disneyland for Labor Day weekend, but at this point if by summer I can go to a restaurant and my husband still has a job at full pay, and we are healthy, I’ll consider that victory. Disney is just not a huge priority.


----------



## yankeesfan123

While I know I have spouted a lot on these forums recently, I honestly thing the best way to predict opening is to “follow the leader” (as the Disneyland sing-a-long on YouTube goes):

look to Hong Kong and Shanghai Disneyland first for a model as to how and when the US parks open. Look at their timeline. We aren’t in any better of a position than they were.


----------



## mmackeymouse

yankeesfan123 said:


> look to Hong Kong and Shanghai Disneyland first for a model as to how and when the US parks open. Look at their timeline. We aren’t in any better of a position than they were.



I get what you are saying, but I don't know that I would say we aren't in any better of a position than them. 

Hong Kong and Shanghai are much more concentrated population centers than Anaheim and Orlando. While no, our citizens aren't so great at following the proper protocol, there is a natural space and size that a city of 25 million just doesn't have. Also, with each day that passes, epidemiologists learn more and more information and while, no it doesn't seem they have the answers, as always with time, they are closer every day. 

I know that looking at the numbers and the models yes, we can look at the timeline and see where we are, where we should be, where we will be. And according to that, I agree with you. We aren't any further along. 

But, I would say that hopefully we are in a better position.


----------



## MichelinMan

yankeesfan123 said:


> While I know I have spouted a lot on these forums recently, I honestly thing the best way to predict opening is to “follow the leader” (as the Disneyland sing-a-long on YouTube goes):
> 
> look to Hong Kong and Shanghai Disneyland first for a model as to how and when the US parks open. Look at their timeline. We aren’t in any better of a position than they were.


I would say Disneyland Paris is a better guide.

China's outbreak is atypical - they seem to have managed to contain it to a small area of China. But that makes China very susceptible to a big outbreak still, as soon as they lift restrictions.

Whereas the outbreak in the USA is following the same sort of curve as Europe, just about 10-12 days behind.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> And no one has suggested they will be. But state government still has to listen to top medical advisories - so if they say no large gatherings, well, that means no Disney.


Welllllll.......not exactly.

Governors have control over their states.  They have the power to open and close things as they seem fit.  Gov of Georgia yesterday reopened the beaches.  

If the Governor of FL decides it is time to open business and places INCLUDING Disney, he does have that authority.  Should he listen to experts, absolutely, is he required to NO NOT AT ALL.

In fact the Governors can go one step further and actually override local cities and municipalities with an Executive order.  This has already been done in many states.

So in regards to Disney, I would be looking more at what the Gov of Florida does in the future with regards to opening things up more than what federal authorities are doing.  In most cases the Governors will follow CDC guidelines but they are not bound by the CDC.  

This is no being political these are just facts.


----------



## lady danger

mmackeymouse said:


> Hong Kong and Shanghai are much more concentrated population centers than Anaheim and Orlando. While no, our citizens aren't so great at following the proper protocol, there is a natural space and size that a city of 25 million just doesn't have. Also, with each day that passes, epidemiologists learn more and more information and while, no it doesn't seem they have the answers, as always with time, they are closer every day.


Anaheim is part of the Greater Los Angeles area.  It may not be quite as big as Shanghai, but it’s plenty big enough (18 million people!) that following making a great distinction between it and HK and Shanghai because it’s technically not quite as big seems like a risky strategy.  Orlando is a much smaller than all three, but I’m not sure that ultimately matters.  After seeing how COVID-19 was able to take advantage of MardiGras crowds to cause an pretty significant outbreak in the New Orleans area (which currently has an even higher death rate than NY) I don’t think populations size is the key factor here.   It’s the standing practically shoulder to shoulder with strangers, which is a completely unavoidable part of any Disney park day.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/what-construction-projects-are-still-happening-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Thecouch

I'm wondering if disney world Goes to max pass type system like disneyland with no stand bye lines for a few months to stop so many people standing inside. Or move more lines out side and when you hit inside line its is almost walk straight on.
Could also be the time for them to bring out that new planning app with paid fastpass that there was rumors of


----------



## yankeesfan123

Thecouch said:


> I'm wondering if disney world Goes to max pass type system like disneyland with no stand bye lines for a few months to stop so many people standing inside. Or move more lines out side and when you hit inside line its is almost walk straight on.
> Could also be the time for them to bring out that new planning app with paid fastpass that there was rumors of


Definitely more virtual queues to avoid lines.

Disney needs to make up for lost profits? More alcohol (carts in the MK?). Paid fast passes. Raised prices across the board. Paid magical express. After hours events will be more crowded...


----------



## mhautz

Thecouch said:


> I'm wondering if disney world Goes to max pass type system like disneyland with no stand bye lines for a few months to stop so many people standing inside. Or move more lines out side and when you hit inside line its is almost walk straight on.
> Could also be the time for them to bring out that new planning app with paid fastpass that there was rumors of


The problem I foresee is that anything that greatly reduces the number of people actually standing in line means more people elsewhere in the park, and it's not like some common areas aren't already too crowded with people.  It almost feels like a virtual queue or anything like that would just move the problem absent a very significant reduction in capacity.


----------



## TDSAXX

yankeesfan123 said:


> Definitely more virtual queues to avoid lines.
> 
> Disney needs to make up for lost profits? More alcohol (carts in the MK?). Paid fast passes. Raised prices across the board. Paid magical express. After hours events will be more crowded...


I’m not sure that jacking up prices in the midst of a major recession is a great business move,


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/what-construction-projects-are-still-happening-at-walt-disney-world/


With Disney halting construction, I simply can’t get excited about these Reedy Creek Improvement District (RCID) and third-party construction. Parking lots? Sign demolition? McDonald’s? Third Swolphin Hotel? Sorry, but can’t get too enthusiastic about these.


----------



## yankeesfan123

TDSAXX said:


> I’m not sure that jacking up prices in the midst of a major recession is a great business move,


Didn’t say in the middle of a recession. Could be next year or 5 years from now. But they will make up for this. More college program workers, less full timers, less training, less staff at attractions... honestly, they might put on a happy face for the 50th...

But Disney will make up for these losses.


----------



## yankeesfan123

vinotinto said:


> With Disney halting construction, I simply can’t get excited about these Reedy Creek Improvement District (RCID) and third-party construction. Parking lots? Sign demolition? McDonald’s? Third Swolphin Hotel? Sorry, but can’t get too enthusiastic about these.



Ill get excited if the McRib comes back.


----------



## TDSAXX

yankeesfan123 said:


> Didn’t say in the middle of a recession. Could be next year or 5 years from now. But they will make up for this. More college program workers, less full timers, less training, less staff at attractions... honestly, they might put on a happy face for the 50th...
> 
> But Disney will make up for these losses.


So you’re saying that at some point in the future Disney will raise prices? That’s a bold prediction.


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> With Disney halting construction, I simply can’t get excited about these Reedy Creek Improvement District (RCID) and third-party construction. Parking lots? Sign demolition? McDonald’s? Third Swolphin Hotel? Sorry, but can’t get too enthusiastic about these.


All stuff that needs/needed to be done though.


----------



## Brianstl

yankeesfan123 said:


> Didn’t say in the middle of a recession. Could be next year or 5 years from now. But they will make up for this. More college program workers, less full timers, less training, less staff at attractions... honestly, they might put on a happy face for the 50th...
> 
> But Disney will make up for these losses.


That assumes that Disney will have the same management philosophy and that would assume that Chapek, Iger and most of the current board members don’t get removed from their positions over the next 18 months.  I don’t think that is a safe assumption anymore.


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tiger-...20-04-05/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=85882384
Implications for Animal Kingdom? Do we know if they have been taking any special precautions around the animals, requiring testing of employees etc?


----------



## yankeesfan123

TDSAXX said:


> So you’re saying that at some point in the future Disney will raise prices? That’s a bold prediction.


No need for the snark. We’re all just trying to have a reasonable conversation about the effects of this.  We all hope for the best here.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

NashvilleMama said:


> This is all making me horribly depressed. I'd cancelled our resort stay for late April already, but just rebooked in a Pirate room at Caribbean Beach resort for the week of Thanksgiving (crowd level 10! woohoo! ugh.) just so I'd have something to look forward to....but know it's very, very unlikely things will have returned to normal by then. I can't fathom Disney reopening this year based on everything the experts are saying about the need to keep this contained even after things are relatively under control for awhile. sigh.


If Disney is reopened for Thanksgiving, and I think that’s a big if (2021 seems more likely to me), it certainly isn’t going to be a crowd level 10.  We’re not going to see a crowd level 10 again for years.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mmackeymouse said:


> I get what you are saying, but I don't know that I would say we aren't in any better of a position than them.
> 
> Hong Kong and Shanghai are much more concentrated population centers than Anaheim and Orlando. While no, our citizens aren't so great at following the proper protocol, there is a natural space and size that a city of 25 million just doesn't have. Also, with each day that passes, epidemiologists learn more and more information and while, no it doesn't seem they have the answers, as always with time, they are closer every day.
> 
> I know that looking at the numbers and the models yes, we can look at the timeline and see where we are, where we should be, where we will be. And according to that, I agree with you. We aren't any further along.
> 
> But, I would say that hopefully we are in a better position.


Counterpoint:  SHD and HKD don’t have a business model of drawing people from all over the world.  WDW does.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Counterpoint:  SHD and HKD don’t have a business model of drawing people from all over the world.  WDW does.


Even with that though Disney has said that the Asian markets aren't huge for them in the US. Their big markets for domestic parks are central and southern America.


----------



## Disney Bobby

yankeesfan123 said:


> Didn’t say in the middle of a recession. Could be next year or 5 years from now. But they will make up for this. More college program workers, less full timers, less training, less staff at attractions... honestly, they might put on a happy face for the 50th...
> 
> But Disney will make up for these losses.



No way.  They will just reassess and move on.  That money is gone.  Years to recover, even if the economy snaps back quickly, which it won't.  The impacts of this are going to be tough here. Even worse abroad.  It's going to be a while before people get past this, financially and psychologically. Disney is a luxury, and those types of things are some of the first things to go when times get tough.


----------



## xuxa777

Well that main IHME model updated and as I expected dramatically reduced the amounts of deaths/cases. Florida peak is now 4/21 but I am not sure how valid the model is at this point. Even the with update the data still doesn’t match current daily data. That being said this week will tell us a lot, especially re: NY and other hot spots.

I still feel good about a soft, staggered opening starting in July, Springs and resorts and then parks in Aug. If things keep trending better this week might even be sooner. If things keep going like it is going to be real hard to keep the stay at home in place for much longer than April. States will start opening up to get economy going and I could see FL move quicker.

The good news it appears the stay at home is working


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Well that main IHME model updated and as I expected dramatically reduced the amounts of deaths/cases. Florida peak is now 4/21 but I am not sure how valid the model is at this point. Even the with update the data still doesn’t match current daily data. That being said this week will tell us a lot, especially re: NY and other hot spots.
> 
> I still feel good about a soft, staggered opening starting in July, Springs and resorts and then parks in Aug. If things keep trending better this week might even be sooner. If things keep going like it is going to be real hard to keep the stay at home in place for much longer than April. States will start opening up to get economy going and I could see FL move quicker.
> 
> The good news it appears the stay at home is working



Florida is peaking earlier because we took longer to shut down the critical areas that needed to and had travelers flooding in for too long.

The chart shows NY peaking a couple days sooner which lines up with current news. There seems to be more and more positive on the different treatments being treated.


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> Well that main IHME model updated and as I expected dramatically reduced the amounts of deaths/cases. Florida peak is now 4/21 but I am not sure how valid the model is at this point. Even the with update the data still doesn’t match current daily data. That being said this week will tell us a lot, especially re: NY and other hot spots.
> 
> I still feel good about a soft, staggered opening starting in July, Springs and resorts and then parks in Aug. If things keep trending better this week might even be sooner. If things keep going like it is going to be real hard to keep the stay at home in place for much longer than April. States will start opening up to get economy going and I could see FL move quicker.
> 
> The good news it appears the stay at home is working


I was just going to post about this.  This is some great news.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Brianstl said:


> I was just going to post about this.  This is some great news.



While it may mean that Disney World could open sooner than thought, it also likely means more dead people...

If things are peaking sooner that predicted, it means less time to prepare. For a State like FL that didn’t have stay at home orders until weeks after other states (at least they got all their spring break business in!), an earlier peak is likely devastating.

But at least Disney World might be open sooner than later!


----------



## jlwhitney

Brianstl said:


> I was just going to post about this.  This is some great news.



There has been quite a good bit of good news overall lately.


----------



## Remy is Up

yankeesfan123 said:


> While it may mean that Disney World could open sooner than thought, it also likely means more dead people...
> 
> If things are peaking sooner that predicted, it means less time to prepare. For a State like FL that didn’t have stay at home orders until weeks after other states (at least they got all their spring break business in!), an earlier peak is likely devastating.
> 
> But at least Disney World might be open sooner than later!


This. The mistake was made early and while the peak will come sooner, it will overwhelm the healthcare system and create a higher death rate. It will also NOT get Disney open any sooner. There will be repercussions that will last a while in either peak scenario, but, one wont shorten the duration any better than the other. One just has a higher casualty rate.


----------



## hertamaniac

mshanson3121 said:


> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tiger-...20-04-05/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=85882384
> Implications for Animal Kingdom? Do we know if they have been taking any special precautions around the animals, requiring testing of employees etc?



Apparently, it was human contact from the caretaker to the tiger.  I would think that AK, if they haven't before, are now testing the caretakers that may be in closer proximity to the animals.


----------



## Alicefan

I wish I had the money to go back on the day they reopen because it's going to be a ghost town. It's going to take quite a while for the panicked masses to trust going into any kind of crowd.  Alas I will be going nowhere because I'm sitting here jobless for the next month and unable to get any of the unemployment websites to even work.


----------



## jlwhitney

yankeesfan123 said:


> While it may mean that Disney World could open sooner than thought, it also likely means more dead people...
> 
> If things are peaking sooner that predicted, it means less time to prepare. For a State like FL that didn’t have stay at home orders until weeks after other states (at least they got all their spring break business in!), an earlier peak is likely devastating.
> 
> But at least Disney World might be open sooner than later!



According to that model our peak isn't as strong as it was going to be in May, I am wondering if the modeling is starting to account for more of the mild/no symptom cases and that its been here longer than media wants to admit.


----------



## jlwhitney

Alicefan said:


> I wish I had the money to go back on the day they reopen because it's going to be a ghost town. It's going to take quite a while for the panicked masses to trust going into any kind of crowd.  Alas I will be going nowhere because I'm sitting here jobless for the next month and unable to get any of the unemployment websites to even work.



Awe, I hope you can get the site to work today and that as soon as this mess is over can easily get your job or maybe a even better one.


----------



## hertamaniac

Alicefan said:


> I wish I had the money to go back on the day they reopen because it's going to be a ghost town. It's going to take quite a while for the panicked masses to trust going into any kind of crowd.  Alas I will be going nowhere because I'm sitting here jobless for the next month and unable to get any of the unemployment websites to even work.



Florida shutdown their unemployment website over the weekend, but just restarted it this AM.  They are able to make paper applications via printing their forms from their website and some office locations.  Maybe that works for your state?  I watch our Orlando news every AM and just reporting what they say.

I agree. I don't see WDW being packed on the first couple of day upon reopening. You'll probably see our local vloggers in force, though.


----------



## jknezek

I know for a while people were curious why TWDC wasn't just refunding all reservations through a certain date and instead rolling those cancellations and returns unless asked. For comparison purposes, Carnival Cruise Lines had a bond and stock offering last week to raise $6.25 billion. Alongside that offering, Carnival noted they held $4.7 billion in customer deposits as of the end of February.

Now not all of that money will be refunded, some of those cruises will be in the back half of the year and in to next year, but it's likely that a substantial chunk of that $4.7 billion, maybe more than half, will need to be refunded to customers. To also put it in perspective, it's assumed airlines will need to refund close to $33 billion in deposits unless the use of vouchers becomes popular. 

TWDC has fairly lenient deposit schedules. Very little needs to be paid on resort packages until one month before your trip, but its still pretty clear that they would have had a significant amount of money tied up in deposits. One they would not have liked to refund all at once if it was at all possible.


----------



## xuxa777

yankeesfan123 said:


> While it may mean that Disney World could open sooner than thought, it also likely means more dead people...
> 
> If things are peaking sooner that predicted, it means less time to prepare. For a State like FL that didn’t have stay at home orders until weeks after other states (at least they got all their spring break business in!), an earlier peak is likely devastating.
> 
> But at least Disney World might be open sooner than later!



I am by no means saying that Disney should open earlier and risk deaths never have, this model doesn’t either. The peak now modeled is much smaller, and only in the hotspots is the peak going to slightly overwhelm the hospitals if at all. Most states including California will not even overwhelm the hospitals at all now. An earlier peak is not devastating at all in this case.



Remy is Up said:


> This. The mistake was made early and while the peak will come sooner, it will overwhelm the healthcare system and create a higher death rate. It will also NOT get Disney open any sooner. There will be repercussions that will last a while in either peak scenario, but, one wont shorten the duration any better than the other. One just has a higher casualty rate.



The sooner peak will not overwhelm the healthcare system as newly modeled. It actually has much less death cases now with the sooner peak all across the board. 

This primarily shows how little the model knows, what we see this week in the hotspots will be much more Informative. This is good news, and I still feel that mid July soft open is becoming more likely, here is hoping The numbers this week keep trending that way.


----------



## kymom99

hertamaniac said:


> Apparently, it was human contact from the caretaker to the tiger.  I would think that AK, if they haven't before, are now testing the caretakers that may be in closer proximity to the animals.


There aren’t tests for that. At least I hope they aren’t using them for that.


----------



## kymom99

jknezek said:


> I know for a while people were curious why TWDC wasn't just refunding all reservations through a certain date and instead rolling those cancellations and returns unless asked. For comparison purposes, Carnival Cruise Lines had a bond and stock offering last week to raise $6.25 billion. Alongside that offering, Carnival noted they held $4.7 billion in customer deposits as of the end of February.
> 
> Now not all of that money will be refunded, some of those cruises will be in the back half of the year and in to next year, but it's likely that a substantial chunk of that $4.7 billion, maybe more than half, will need to be refunded to customers. To also put it in perspective, it's assumed airlines will need to refund close to $33 billion in deposits unless the use of vouchers becomes popular.
> 
> TWDC has fairly lenient deposit schedules. Very little needs to be paid on resort packages until one month before your trip, but its still pretty clear that they would have had a significant amount of money tied up in deposits. One they would not have liked to refund all at once if it was at all possible.


Yes carnival has $150 of my money


----------



## vinotinto

jknezek said:


> I know for a while people were curious why TWDC wasn't just refunding all reservations through a certain date and instead rolling those cancellations and returns unless asked. For comparison purposes, Carnival Cruise Lines had a bond and stock offering last week to raise $6.25 billion. Alongside that offering, Carnival noted they held $4.7 billion in customer deposits as of the end of February.
> 
> Now not all of that money will be refunded, some of those cruises will be in the back half of the year and in to next year, but it's likely that a substantial chunk of that $4.7 billion, maybe more than half, will need to be refunded to customers. To also put it in perspective, it's assumed airlines will need to refund close to $33 billion in deposits unless the use of vouchers becomes popular.
> 
> *TWDC has fairly lenient deposit schedules. Very little needs to be paid on resort packages until one month before your trip, but its still pretty clear that they would have had a significant amount of money tied up in deposits. One they would not have liked to refund all at once if it was at all possible.*


Disney has been fantastic about processing refunds. They have been cancelling and automatically refunding, starting with the first closing and now on an ongoing basis. And for those that book room-only, they only have to pay a first night deposit and the rest is not due until you check in.

To provide a point for comparison, I was supposed to take an NCL cruise this week that was cancelled (obviously). Full balance (thousands of dollars) had to be paid in full 90 days prior (so I paid in full when I booked it). As the default, they provided everyone with a future cruise credit. If you wanted a refund instead of the future cruise credit, you had to wait until they put up an online form on March 23rd, fill it out, and they will refund you *90 days from when you fill out the form*. That means that someone (like me!) that was sailing end of March or early April paid their full balance in December or early January, and will not see a refund for the cancelled cruise -- for the full balance, thousands of dollars! -- *until late June*.

And to tie this back to WDW operations due to coronavirus, I hope that this situation does not make Disney less lenient in its deposit and cancellation policies. I mean, they could be holding on to much higher deposits. If they made everyone pay their balances (both room only and packages) 60-90 days, they could have more cash in situations like this.


----------



## mattpeto

vinotinto said:


> Disney has been fantastic about processing refunds. They have been cancelling and automatically refunding, starting with the first closing and now on an ongoing basis. And for those that book room-only, they only have to pay a first night deposit and the rest is not due until you check in.
> 
> To provide a point for comparison, I was supposed to take an NCL cruise this week that was cancelled (obviously). Full balance (thousands of dollars) had to be paid in full 90 days prior (so I paid in full when I booked it). As the default, they provided everyone with a future cruise credit. If you wanted a refund instead of the future cruise credit, you had to wait until they put up an online form on March 23rd, fill it out, and they will refund you *90 days from when you fill out the form*. That means that someone (like me!) that was sailing end of March or early April paid their full balance in December or early January, and will not see a refund -- for the full balance, thousands of dollars! -- *until late June*.
> 
> And to tie this back to WDW operations due to coronavirus, I hope that this situation does not make Disney less lenient in its deposit and cancellation policies. I mean, they could be holding on to much higher deposits. If they made everyone pay their balances (both room only and packages) 60-90 days, they could have more cash in situations like this.



Disney always takes the high-road with their guests.  I don't believe that will ever change.


----------



## vinotinto

mattpeto said:


> Disney always takes the high-road with their guests.  I don't believe that will ever change.


I really hope so. They have always made it so easy to book and change and cancel reservations. We probably have taken more trips because it has been so easy to do it. You don't have to overthink it. But, this is going to be tough for Disney. And the finance folks, I'm sure they are thinking, "if only we had more cash on hand...."


----------



## Remy is Up

hertamaniac said:


> Florida shutdown their unemployment website over the weekend, but just restarted it this AM.  They are able to make paper applications via printing their forms from their website and some office locations.  Maybe that works for your state?  I watch our Orlando news every AM and just reporting what they say.
> 
> I agree. I don't see WDW being packed on the first couple of day upon reopening. You'll probably see our local vloggers in force, though.





xuxa777 said:


> I am by no means saying that Disney should open earlier and risk deaths never have, this model doesn’t either. The peak now modeled is much smaller, and only in the hotspots is the peak going to slightly overwhelm the hospitals if at all. Most states including California will not even overwhelm the hospitals at all now. An earlier peak is not devastating at all in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> The sooner peak will not overwhelm the healthcare system as newly modeled. It actually has much less death cases now with the sooner peak all across the board.
> 
> This primarily shows how little the model knows, what we see this week in the hotspots will be much more Informative. This is good news, and I still feel that mid July soft open is becoming more likely, here is hoping The numbers this week keep trending that way.


We can hope. I'm still leaning to late july/august until we get further along in Florida


----------



## wallawallakids

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/ora...onavirus-pandemic/OZOOLR6WKZA2BHT2IHYOI22D4E/
Just saw this.


----------



## tarak

Alicefan said:


> I wish I had the money to go back on the day they reopen because it's going to be a ghost town. It's going to take quite a while for the panicked masses to trust going into any kind of crowd.  Alas I will be going nowhere because I'm sitting here jobless for the next month and unable to get any of the unemployment websites to even work.


I'm so sorry you haven't gotten anything to work for you.  I have friends in Florida who've been trying to help relatives sign up and the site has been completely overloaded.  I'm in Pennsylvania and I'm sure things are the same here.


----------



## KBoopaloo

The college program Instagram page just posted that they are sending any remaining international Cultural Representative participants home by April 18 and that they are unable to welcome any future CP and internship participants scheduled to arrive through “early June.”


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-pLWculYmt/


----------



## JLong06

My Sis, who was scheduled to start the college program on June 1st, just learned that the program will NOT be starting June 1st.


----------



## Brianstl

yankeesfan123 said:


> *While it may mean that Disney World could open sooner than thought, it also likely means more dead people...*
> 
> If things are peaking sooner that predicted, it means less time to prepare. For a State like FL that didn’t have stay at home orders until weeks after other states (at least they got all their spring break business in!), an earlier peak is likely devastating.
> 
> But at least Disney World might be open sooner than later!


Actually in the latest model, predicted deaths were down 13%.  

I still think mid June will be the earliest WDW opens and is probably what Disney is hoping for best case scenario.  That would give them over two weeks to open the parks to resort guest only to work through issues of reopening and then a larger reopening to the general public the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> Apparently, it was human contact from the caretaker to the tiger.  I would think that AK, if they haven't before, are now testing the caretakers that may be in closer proximity to the animals.


My guess is that this is a false positive triggered by a different coronavirus present in felines.


----------



## rteetz

With the college program news if Disney does open in June I don’t think it will be any sort of normal operations. That’s a large piece of their workforce.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disn...ltural-representative-cast-members-sent-home/


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> With the college program news of Disney does open in June I don’t think it will be any sort of normal operations. That’s a large piece of their workforce.


It sure appears that either June, at most, gets bankers hours, or “early June arrivals” means they are considering July as the earliest possible opening.


----------



## xuxa777

As another indicator, PGA is tentatively scheduling a tournament in Mid June, and has announced the Masters will be played Nov 9-15.  They also have the PGA tournament scheduled and confirmed for August 3rd. Expect more sports to announce dates in starting in July and August time frame, in the next few days. 

All this bodes well for Mid July soft open and fall Disney open. Start the college program in July and beginning opening back up.


----------



## Spridell

I could really see Disney Springs being the first place to open.

If the gov of FL starts opening shops again by middle of May early June which I think he will, DS will probably open during that time also.  

There are a lot of locals that shop and eat at Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> As another indicator, PGA is tentatively scheduling a tournament in Mid June, and has announced the Masters will be played Nov 9-15.  They also have the PGA tournament scheduled and confirmed for August 3rd. Expect more sports to announce dates in starting in July and August time frame, in the next few days
> 
> All this bodes well for Mid July soft open and fall Disney open. Start the college program in July and beginning opening back up.


Per what I have come across so far, anyone arriving for college program or internships post June 15th have not yet received the notice of cancelation. I think this indicated a possible slow opening beginning in June. Obviously this all depends on how things progress.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> I could really see Disney Springs being the first place to open.
> 
> If the gov of FL starts opening shops again by middle of May early June which I think he will, DS will probably open during that time also.
> 
> There are a lot of locals that shop and eat at Disney Springs.



I agree with this, I don't see the stay at home, non essential businesses stay closed after the end of April, the will open by May at the latest.  New York might have already peaked. Still we will see a lot of masks being worn in the future


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> I agree with this, I don't see the stay at home, non essential businesses stay closed after the end of April, the will open by May at the latest.  New York might have already peaked. Still we will see a lot of masks being worn in the future


I think mid May to June 1.  I think most areas of the country will wait until all areas of the country are two or more weeks past the peek to lift restrictions.  They don't want to possible encourage travelers from a hot spot to create a new hot spot.


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> I think mid May to June 1.  I think most areas of the country will wait until all areas of the country are two or more weeks past the peek to lift restrictions.  They don't want to possible encourage travelers from a hot spot to create a new hot spot.


I would agree.

If we take that model and ONLY that model, FL is pretty much completely done by Middle of June. 

So June soft opening with July picking up full swing is very much on the table IMO.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> I would agree.
> 
> If we take that model and ONLY that model, FL is pretty much completely done by Middle of June.
> 
> So June soft opening with July picking up full swing is very much on the table IMO.


with the updated model for Florida has Florida clear basically around June 1 since it all shifted a couple weeks sooner


----------



## Jrb1979

I just don't see how they can quickly open things a few weeks after the so called peak. They do that, you should expect a jump in cases very quickly. The smartest thing to do would be to slowly open things. Restaurants and bars first with limited capacity then maybe the Parks if things go well.


----------



## xuxa777

IMHO the Florida peak is going to be sooner than the model, thinking before the 15th if not earlier. That is the trend that is becoming evident from the real info from other states, Louisiana is already 4 days past their peak. This will early peak will allow for a Mid July open of the Springs if not sooner


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> As another indicator, PGA is tentatively scheduling a tournament in Mid June, and has announced the Masters will be played Nov 9-15.  They also have the PGA tournament scheduled and confirmed for August 3rd. Expect more sports to announce dates in starting in July and August time frame, in the next few days.
> 
> All this bodes well for Mid July soft open and fall Disney open. Start the college program in July and beginning opening back up.



pga cancelled British open for July.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247216523304996866


----------



## Sakiki

anthony2k7 said:


> Bill Gates keeps going on about how we may need to get to the point where only people who can prove they have had it and so are immune or that have had a vaccine will be the only people allowed to travel.
> 
> Seems unlikely, but keep in mind that for places where social distancing isnt possible like at disney, Bill's theory may be the only solution.


That’s a non-starter. As soon as someone introduces a certificate of health or whatever, there will be forgeries all over the place because... people. And they will be so new and unknown that it would be impossible for park security, or airport security, or the police, to check them with any accuracy.


----------



## xuxa777

Could Florida have peaked already? IMHO it might have. Today's data is  would be between the height of the last two lines on the chart. Couple more days of this trend of new cases over time, we will know for sure after a few more days. I hope it is true. Looks like the social distancing is working at least.


----------



## rteetz

Guys this isn't a discussion about whether or not we have peaked, will peaked soon, or stuff like that. Let's focus on what Disney is doing now and what they may do soon.


----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


> Guys this isn't a discussion about whether or not we have peaked, will peaked soon, or stuff like that. Let's focus on what Disney is doing now and what they may do soon.


I understand you're trying to thread a narrow line here, but isn't Florida possibly having peaked directly related to what Disney may do soon?


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Guys this isn't a discussion about whether or not we have peaked, will peaked soon, or stuff like that. Let's focus on what Disney is doing now and what they may do soon.


What Disney does is going depend on when we peak across the country and in Florida


----------



## xuxa777

Sorry, just put that out there because If it has already peaked then the chances the Springs, resorts will be opening in July will be greatly increased.  I will focus on keeping it on topic.


----------



## rteetz

J-BOY said:


> I understand you're trying to thread a narrow line here, but isn't Florida possibly having peaked directly related to what Disney may do soon?





Brianstl said:


> What Disney does is going depend on when we peak across the country and in Florida


I understand but at the same time this goes down a rabbit hole too. One source could say this is the peak another could say something else and so on. I want to keep this as "Disney" as possible. Florida peaking doesn't mean other states are or will at the same time and so on.


----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


> I understand but at the same time this goes down a rabbit hole too. One source could say this is the peak another could say something else and so on. I want to keep this as "Disney" as possible. Florida peaking doesn't mean other states are or will at the same time and so on.


Then to be frank, there's no point having this thread open as there isn't anything to discuss until Disney makes further announcements about closures, re-openings or construction. All speculation is going to be based on current public health data, otherwise it's baseless and not really worth discussion IMO. Just my two cents.


----------



## rteetz

J-BOY said:


> Then to be frank, there's no point having this thread open as there isn't anything to discuss until Disney makes further announcements about closures, re-openings or construction. All speculation is going to be based on current public health data, otherwise it's baseless and not really worth discussion IMO. Just my two cents.


Disney announced several things today that I think should be discussed but often get lost in this thread due to other discussions. I’m more or less trying to steer the discussion from going off the deep end.


----------



## Remy is Up

There are a lot of things making noise today that pretty much confirm itll be july, at the earliest. Impending furloughs through late June of all remaining non customer contact cms. Universal is doing the same thing very shortly.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Disney announced several things today that I think should be discussed but often get lost in this thread due to other discussions. I’m more or less trying to steer the discussion from going off the deep end.



Releasing supposed dates for the Moana Water Feature is the best news I've read in a long time, even if there's a chance to be pushed back again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TBH I have a harder time picturing a halfway functioning WDW than a completely closed down one. World showcase not staffed with international CMs? Maybe even 1 park open to start with? Not saying they won’t do it, but that’s really surreal. I don’t know why more so than the current state.

I think the newest CM news out today points to later than June 1 IMO, which I thought was early to begin with. I really would caution against people booking make up trips that quickly, losing one sucks, losing two is going to be that much harder.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

Krandor said:


> pga cancelled British open for July.



The PGA doesn't administer the Open Championship.  The R&A does.  The PGA didn't have a vote in the cancellation.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> I understand but at the same time this goes down a rabbit hole too. One source could say this is the peak another could say something else and so on. I want to keep this as "Disney" as possible. Florida peaking doesn't mean other states are or will at the same time and so on.


Alice went down a rabbit hole to get to Wonderland. Disney has made multiple adaptations of Alice in Wonderland. Therefore, going down a rabbit hole is Disney-related.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> TBH I have a harder time picturing a halfway functioning WDW than a completely closed down one. World showcase not staffed with international CMs? Maybe even 1 park open to start with? Not saying they won’t do it, but that’s really surreal. I don’t know why more so than the current state.
> 
> I think the newest CM news out today points to later than June 1 IMO, which I thought was early to begin with. I really would caution against people booking make up trips that quickly, losing one sucks, losing two is going to be that much harder.



Epcot would be fine, WS doesn't have to have international cast members, won't be as nice, but not having intentional cast members I don't be seeing a deal breaker. I would say most people won't really notice a difference.

What will be hard is staffing.  The international cast members are a huge part of Disney park staffing and they will not be able to enter the country, without a minimum of a two weeks quarantine if they are even allowed in the country.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> There are a lot of things making noise today that pretty much confirm itll be july, at the earliest. Impending furloughs through late June of all remaining non customer contact cms. Universal is doing the same thing very shortly.


I think the June 1 college program decision tells us more about what colleges are willing to let their students do than what Disney’s plans are.  They didn’t send CP kids home in March until a bunch of schools told them that they were recalling their students from the program.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I think the June 1 college program decision tells us more about what colleges are willing to let their students do than what Disney’s plans are.  They didn’t send CP kids home in March until a bunch of schools told them that they were recalling their students.


I think that is part of it too. Disney houses most of these students in basically dorms. Pretty much every single college in the US has cleared their dorms for the semester.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> I think the June 1 college program decision tells us more about what colleges are willing to let their students do than what Disney’s plans are.  They didn’t send CP kids home in March until a bunch of schools told them that they were recalling their students.


It is a lot more than just the CP decision. Its also about the remaining CMs who were not furloughed already, decisions about them, the PI program, and a couple of other things not only at Disney but at Uni that very much make it a put the indicators together and this is what you get. ALL of those indicators based on publicly known info and info not yet known, is pointing heavily to Late July at best for any sort of opening and more likely into August. Things can change quickly with this virus and how things play out, but, the companies are not planning for June openings at this point. That time frame has passed.


----------



## Frogman88

The covid 19 real facts are that no one knows the real facts its novel virus. Its all predictions and likely outcomes pretty much just a bunch of guessing.


----------



## Remy is Up

Frogman88 said:


> The covid 19 real facts are that no one knows the real facts its novel virus. Its all predictions and likely outcomes pretty much just a bunch of guessing.


Absolutely agreed. I will follow that with opening WDW or Uni or even the SW/BG parks isnt like turning on a dime. Its trying to turn a steamship and takes work, planning, and time.  They dont just wake up when things appear to get better in late may/early June and say, hey we will open back up tomorrow. It doesnt work that way. They have logistics of supplies, labor, systems, etc to consider and you can rest assured, that doesnt happen in a day, a week, or even two weeks. That is a 4-6 week process minimum to get things back into place where they can deliver quality service and value. So again, based on decisions we know Disney and Uni have made coupled with decisions that have been made and are not announced publicly yet, the June time frame is no longer feasible. Its now on to the next window ( Late July/August) and hope it works out.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> Absolutely agreed. I will follow that with opening WDW or Uni or even the SW/BG parks isnt like turning on a dime. Its trying to turn a steamship and takes work, planning, and time.  They dont just wake up when things appear to get better in late may/early June and say, hey we will open back up tomorrow. It doesnt work that way. They have logistics of supplies, labor, systems, etc to consider and you can rest assured, that doesnt happen in a day, a week, or even two weeks. That is a 4-6 week process minimum to get things back into place where they can deliver quality service and value. So again, based on decisions we know Disney and Uni have made coupled with decisions that have been made and are not announced publicly yet, the June time frame is no longer feasible. Its now on to the next window ( Late July/August) and hope it works out.



Yes there is no way to unwind the things that have already been (and needed to be done)  put into motion for June, hopefully late July, August works out with if the news gets better like it has been. Telling will be if the Shanghai announces more of an opening later this month or than the resort.


----------



## hertamaniac

Remy is Up said:


> They have logistics of supplies, labor, systems, etc to consider and you can rest assured, that doesnt happen in a day, a week, or even two weeks. That is a 4-6 week process minimum to get things back into place where they can deliver quality service and value.



While I agree with your list, I would add the liability and risk team being central on the decision of when, and perhaps more importantly how, they will reopen.


----------



## yankeesfan123

My favorite peak is Splash Mountain.


----------



## Remy is Up

hertamaniac said:


> While I agree with your list, I would add the liability and risk team being central on the decision of when, and perhaps more importantly how, they will reopen.


They are definitely involved as part of the process. Which is why even more of the indicators point to July or August


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

Brianstl said:


> My guess is that this is a false positive triggered by a different coronavirus present in felines.




https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00984-8
Unfortunately, cats really can get Covid19.   However, it appears that the transmission rate between cats is low. I'm sure Disney, and zoos across the world, are staying abreast of all this research, and will begin taking every precaution with potentially susceptible species.


----------



## fatmanatee

Going to make a prediction: all guests who stay on Disney property once it re-opens will be provided with free masks (and maybe the opportunity to pick from different designs for a premium, like with magic bands). Nearby hotels would be smart to do the same.


----------



## hertamaniac

Remy is Up said:


> They are definitely involved as part of the process. Which is why even more of the indicators point to July or August



That, to me, pushes it into that time frame as well.  Litigation is just waiting around the corner for those public companies that aren't ultra conservative.


----------



## TDSAXX

hertamaniac said:


> That, to me, pushes it into that time frame as well.  Litigation is just waiting around the corner for those public companies that aren't ultra conservative.


I just don’t see litigation:

1)  If someone goes to WDW they are going voluntarily and they know the risks.

2) How do you definitively prove the person caught Coronavirus at WDW?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

TDSAXX said:


> 1)  If someone goes to WDW they are going voluntarily and they know the risks.



Depends on how Disney handles the reopening. If they act like everything is fine and back to normal without expressing any caution, a lawyer will argue the guest relied on Disney's presentation that everything is fine.  I'm not saying it's a winning argument, just what they might go with.



TDSAXX said:


> 2) How do you definitively prove the person caught Coronavirus at WDW?



That wouldn't stop a lawyer from suing.  They would be relying on Disney not wanting the bad PR of the appearance they are responsible, look at the attorney(s) suing RCCL for the tragic death of that little girl.  Disney would have to fight it tooth and nail to prevent an unfavorable verdict that exposes them to further suits.  Again, not saying a plaintiff would win but that nothing stops them from trying.


----------



## Leigh L

OnceUponATime15 said:


> People have been cooped up too long... too much tv, too steady a diet of news, news, news... too much time to think & dwell. Too many hours online pouring over the trends & articles.  No judgement here, I’ve often been known to do exactly these things.  Truth is after 3 weeks on lock down I need to figure out a better existence. I want a bit of control in a situation that has imposed itself on me.
> 
> Time to create a new routine, one that limits the amount of constant grim & often scary news.
> So.. maybe a long drive, pick up a coffee or some ice cream from a drive thru & enjoy it!  Take a walk.. but practice social distancing,  do things within the constraints that help life feel a bit more normal.  Surviving this, sanity intact means adapting.
> 
> Happy Sunday folks!


And a Happy Monday! 
I've started taking my daily walks again, but keeping distance.
We're thinking about taking a picnic in the car next weekend. We're thinking about driving to one of our favorite restaurants (there is one about 2 hours away I'd love to go to, nice weekend drive), get take out and bring our picnic basket with plates and utensils.  Depending on where we're allowed to go of course (Virginia residents), still have to look into that.

I am still canceling our May trip apart in stages, first our extra add on night, then flights, then ADRs and FPs. Last thing to do is call Disney to see about our primary reservation, but there is still some time to reschedule depending upon what Disney's operating hours look like in the next few weeks.


----------



## hertamaniac

TDSAXX said:


> I just don’t see litigation:
> 
> 1)  If someone goes to WDW they are going voluntarily and they know the risks.
> 
> 2) How do you definitively prove the person caught Coronavirus at WDW?



If #1 was 100% correct, why do we consistently see litigation again TWDC from guests?  Whether most win/lose/settle is not my point.

Regarding #2, how can you prove the person did not catch CVID-19 at WDW? That's teeth for a lawyer in my mind.


----------



## fsjking

hertamaniac said:


> If #1 was 100% correct, why do we consistently see litigation again TWDC from guests?  Whether most win/lose/settle is not my point.
> 
> Regarding #2, how can you prove the person did not catch CVID-19 at WDW? That's teeth for a lawyer in my mind.



While I respect there are tons of lawsuits that are filed just hoping for a settlement, the lawyers know Disney is not going to settle out on a covid lawsuit without concrete proof they caused it. If they settle a single one of those, it snowballs into a class action lawsuit with everyone who visited the park. They'd be on the hook for everything from deaths, to hospital stays to mental anguish from those who didn't get sick, but are afraid they did. Disney would bury any lawyer who tried a covid lawsuit in mountains of paperwork. The burden would be on that lawyer to prove their client didn't interact with anyone or anything but Disney. Not going to happen.


----------



## hertamaniac

fsjking said:


> While I respect there are tons of lawsuits that are filed just hoping for a settlement, the lawyers know Disney is not going to settle out on a covid lawsuit without concrete proof they caused it. If they settle a single one of those, it snowballs into a class action lawsuit with everyone who visited the park. They'd be on the hook for everything from deaths, to hospital stays to mental anguish from those who didn't get sick, but are afraid they did. Disney would bury any lawyer who tried a covid lawsuit in mountains of paperwork. The burden would be on that lawyer to prove their client didn't interact with anyone or anything but Disney. Not going to happen.



Hence the reason why I think they are investigating what precautions they need to take to maximize themselves against potential litigation(s) and could be the driver to a reopening date.


----------



## TDSAXX

hertamaniac said:


> If #1 was 100% correct, why do we consistently see litigation again TWDC from guests?  Whether most win/lose/settle is not my point.
> 
> Regarding #2, how can you prove the person did not catch CVID-19 at WDW? That's teeth for a lawyer in my mind.


OK let me clarify. I don’t see there being enough of a threat of litigation for Disney to base their decision on when to re-open on it.
Disney certainly wouldn’t have to prove that the person didn’t catch COVID-19 at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...mbers-to-wear-masks-at-work-from-tomorrow.htm


----------



## JoeA

yankeesfan123 said:


> My favorite peak is Splash Mountain.



Do we need to move this into the “I want to argue” thread in the Community Room because everyone knows Everest a better peak!  

(although my wife may just agree with you!).


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I still believe WDW will open May 19th.  That gives them 12 days before June 1st to get things going. They may only open the parks to resort guest and local AP holders so it won't be crowded. I believe Disney Springs will be fully open as locals will keep the restaurants and shops busy plus a lot of the places at Disney Springs are not Disney owned. By opening on May 19th it will let them slowly restock everything, hire cast members etc. but still generate some revenue. I don't see them opening the parks in stages. It will be all or nothing but they may only open some rides partially like one side of Space Mountain, one side of Pirates, run less boats on Jungle Cruise , only one theatre for Soarin" and Flight of Passage, one or 2 parts of TSMM etc. I also see no add on events, no Fantasmic and possibly only a short firework show but no stage shows at MK.


----------



## jerry557

What do you think of the chances they may do health checks for awhile when they re-open? I've read some speculation that they may do something like that where check to see if people have a fever before being admitted in.

Now obviously this isn't foul-proof since apparently a good number of people that are positive are asymptomatic (especially children). But it could at least keep out the people who are obviously sick and still trying to get in.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

jerry557 said:


> What do you think of the chances they may do health checks for awhile when they re-open? I've read some speculation that they may do something like that where check to see if people have a fever before being admitted in.
> 
> Now obviously this isn't foul-proof since apparently a good number of people that are positive are asymptomatic (especially children). But it could at least keep out the people who are obviously sick and still trying to get in.


I think that's a good possibility. And it would be smart.


----------



## jerry557

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I still believe WDW will open May 19th.  That gives them 12 days before June 1st to get things going. They may only open the parks to resort guest and local AP holders so it won't be crowded. I believe Disney Springs will be fully open as locals will keep the restaurants and shops busy plus a lot of the places at Disney Springs are not Disney owned. By opening on May 19th it will let them slowly restock everything, hire cast members etc. but still generate some revenue. I don't see them opening the parks in stages. It will be all or nothing but they may only open some rides partially like one side of Space Mountain, one side of Pirates, run less boats on Jungle Cruise , only one theatre for Soarin" and Flight of Passage, one or 2 parts of TSMM etc. I also see no add on events, no Fantasmic and possibly only a short firework show but no stage shows at MK.



Well, I think the resorts and Disney Springs will re-open first. Those are things where you can more easily implement social distancing measures. They can limit the number of people in stores and limit the direction of traffic. They can also be logistically opened faster than the parks. The parks may lag behind that. I think there would have to be restrictions on capacities for restaurants, transportation, and attractions. I think attractions will reopen in phases. Shows I think will be closed for quite some time.

But whenever Disney closes and reopens, it's usually a ghost town for a few weeks. And I think that will definitely be the case here. The economy being shut down put people out of work. Everyone's plans are messed up. Flights were cancelled and airlines are a mess. And you'll have people who are scared of the virus for quite some time. So I dont think you'll see big crowds for awhile anyway. Some may think that's a good time to go. But keep in mind a lot of things will still be shut down for awhile and you'll be paying the same ticket price.


----------



## KSL

Regarding the suspension of the College/Intern Program for those who were scheduled to arrive in June:  I am thinking that two major factors in that decision are (1) they would want to reactivate all the furloughed employees first and rehire locals, etc. before bringing in college kids from around the country, and (2) the housing arrangements for those in the DCP being such close quarters and possibly igniting a flare-up (as has been mentioned earlier).  I would think the program facilitators would want as normal a WDW as possible to bring DCP participants into, rather than a soon-to-open or just-recently-reopened scenario.  Just some thoughts....


----------



## Chol

My prediction is: Soft open from June to August with full time staff. Ramp up to full open from August with CP and CEP staff coming on board.


----------



## jerry557

KSL said:


> Regarding the suspension of the College/Intern Program for those who were scheduled to arrive in June:  I am thinking that two major factors in that decision are (1) they would want to reactivate all the furloughed employees first and rehire locals, etc. before bringing in college kids from around the country, and (2) the housing arrangements for those in the DCP being such close quarters and possibly igniting a flare-up (as has been mentioned earlier).  I would think the program facilitators would want as normal a WDW as possible to bring DCP participants into, rather than a soon-to-open or just-recently-reopened scenario.  Just some thoughts....



Yeah I wouldnt read a while lot into that college program decision. I would say it's expected. Many colleges have cleared out their dorms and students have gone back home. Like I said in another post, transportation is going to be messy for awhile anyway even when the country reopens. It's just going to be too hard to get that program going on June 1. And yes I agree that I don't think interns are the type of staff Disney will utilize to re-start operations. There is going to be a process here to restart and employees will be brought back in phases as it ramps up. Interns and performers are going to be the last people brought back on.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

jerry557 said:


> What do you think of the chances they may do health checks for awhile when they re-open? I've read some speculation that they may do something like that where check to see if people have a fever before being admitted in.
> 
> Now obviously this isn't foul-proof since apparently a good number of people that are positive are asymptomatic (especially children). But it could at least keep out the people who are obviously sick and still trying to get in.


Highly unlikely. Where would they do them, at the park gates only? Or also at the resorts? Or also at every restaurant in Disney Springs, etc.? There are too many entrance points into Disney World to make it practical.

In addition, "health checks" (I'm assuming you mean temperature checks, and not refusing entry to every family whose 5 year-old coughed) would only be Covid prevention theater, because a large percentage of cases are completely asymptomatic.


----------



## Krandor

J-BOY said:


> Then to be frank, there's no point having this thread open as there isn't anything to discuss until Disney makes further announcements about closures, re-openings or construction. All speculation is going to be based on current public health data, otherwise it's baseless and not really worth discussion IMO. Just my two cents.



this is a useful thread if we stay on topic which can be tough. Please don’t encourage rteetz to lock it. That does none of us any good. Let’s just stay on topic and if we can’t it may get locked.  Let’s not do that.


----------



## Krandor

jerry557 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt read a while lot into that college program decision. I would say it's expected. Many colleges have cleared out their dorms and students have gone back home. Like I said in another post, transportation is going to be messy for awhile anyway even when the country reopens. It's just going to be too hard to get that program going on June 1. And yes I agree that I don't think interns are the type of staff Disney will utilize to re-start operations. There is going to be a process here to restart and employees will be brought back in phases as it ramps up. Interns and performers are going to be the last people brought back on.



the cp decision is a big deal. Even if they got all


KSL said:


> Regarding the suspension of the College/Intern Program for those who were scheduled to arrive in June:  I am thinking that two major factors in that decision are (1) they would want to reactivate all the furloughed employees first and rehire locals, etc. before bringing in college kids from around the country, and (2) the housing arrangements for those in the DCP being such close quarters and possibly igniting a flare-up (as has been mentioned earlier).  I would think the program facilitators would want as normal a WDW as possible to bring DCP participants into, rather than a soon-to-open or just-recently-reopened scenario.  Just some thoughts....



The problem is Disney relies a lot on the cp for manpower. Even if they bring back all furloughed and local employees first they cannot open 100% with just that. If they open without cp it won’t be all 4 parks.


----------



## MichelinMan

I was pretty optimistic that the parks would be open 1st June, on the basis of how the virus is peaking in both Europe, and also the USA as a whole. I am a safety, risk and statistic expert, and I've been doing quite a lot of number crunching on the figures coming out of various regions, and initially, Florida looked like it was following the trends from other regions. But my latest analysis of data seems to indicate that Florida is being pretty successful in flattening the curve, which will push out the peak date somewhat. So I have now changed my opinion, and think that there is a reducing chance of the parks being open 1st June - I would say that a 1st July date is more likely. We arrive 6th July, so I would place the chances of our trip going ahead no better than 50/50 at the moment.

Even if it does open by the time of our holiday, I'm worried what the experience will be like. The cancellation of the CP does worry me - does this mean that one of the parks might need to close? If so, that could be enough for us to postpone our trip. This is likely to be the last trip we make to WDW as a family, and with the amount we are paying for the trip, we don't really want to it to be compromised on quality. A closure of any of MK, AK, or DHS would be enough for us to cancel, as we want to experience the newer rides that are there since our last visit. EPCOT we could possibly cope without - not much new there at the moment, and the construction going on makes it less appealing. I could see some benefit for Disney in keeping EPCOT closed a bit longer - it would allow them to get on with the construction work much more easily. However the lost revenue from the restaurants might be an issue. But closing a main park would potentially make crowds in the other parks worse. So my gut feeling is that if the parks open, all will open at once, to spread out crowds.

However, I can easily see Disney closing one of the water parks - and closing one of those isn't a deal breaker for us. Likewise other stuff like miniature golf. Individual restaurants or food kiosks might well be closed as well - numbers are likely to be lower than usual (I can't see a flood of people coming in the first few weeks the parks open back up).

But for foreign visitors, it won't just be what is going on at Disney - I'm from the UK, and whether Universal, SeaWorld and Discovery Cove are open as well will factor into our decision - if they aren't, then even if Disney is fully open, we will postpone the trip until next year. However, I suspect all the parks will try to co-ordinate opening, because if they don't, the first park to open is just going to get flooded with guests. One way around this is to limit attendance to resort guests only at WDW - that would be nice for us, as we are staying on-site. But that could end up with more crowds going to the other Orlando parks - so I think it would be better not to do that, for the greater good of Orlando tourism.


----------



## Jrb1979

I think a lot of you are over optimistic on the pent up demand and the amount of people who are going to flood the parks. The demand may be there but the money won't be. Half a million Canadians applied yesterday applied for the wage subsidy for those out of work. There is going to lots of people that won't have the money to do Disney for a long while. I don't Disney or any Orlando park is going to have to worry about attendance for awhile.


----------



## lilypgirl

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I still believe WDW will open May 19th.  That gives them 12 days before June 1st to get things going. They may only open the parks to resort guest and local AP holders so it won't be crowded. I believe Disney Springs will be fully open as locals will keep the restaurants and shops busy plus a lot of the places at Disney Springs are not Disney owned. By opening on May 19th it will let them slowly restock everything, hire cast members etc. but still generate some revenue. I don't see them opening the parks in stages. It will be all or nothing but they may only open some rides partially like one side of Space Mountain, one side of Pirates, run less boats on Jungle Cruise , only one theatre for Soarin" and Flight of Passage, one or 2 parts of TSMM etc. I also see no add on events, no Fantasmic and possibly only a short firework show but no stage shows at MK.


I like your way of thinking!


----------



## Remy is Up

Jrb1979 said:


> I think a lot of you are over optimistic on the pent up demand and the amount of people who are going to flood the parks. The demand may be there but the money won't be. Half a million Canadians applied yesterday applied for the wage subsidy for those out of work. There is going to lots of people that won't have the money to do Disney for a long while. I don't Disney or any Orlando park is going to have to worry about attendance for awhile.


Yep. We are past the june window but people want to remain optimistic.  I understand that. It's just not realistic. Hoping for the july august window to work out


----------



## lilypgirl

jerry557 said:


> What do you think of the chances they may do health checks for awhile when they re-open? I've read some speculation that they may do something like that where check to see if people have a fever before being admitted in.
> 
> Now obviously this isn't foul-proof since apparently a good number of people that are positive are asymptomatic (especially children). But it could at least keep out the people who are obviously sick and still trying to get in.


I think that would be kind of weird . I can assure you if either of my kids walked through  that gate on  a hot summer afternoon both would test for a fever. My daughter in kindergarten would get sent home every afternoon after recess for running a fever. Finally my  pediatrician lost it and called the school letting them know that taking the temperature of a child  who just came in from recess on a hot  Fort Sill,  OK afternoon is pointless and of course she feels like she was burning up its 100 degrees outside. He was French and his bed side manner was not as kind and gentle as one would like but it got the school to stop calling me.


----------



## DavidHobart

TDSAXX said:


> OK let me clarify. I don’t see there being enough of a threat of litigation for Disney to base their decision on when to re-open on it.
> Disney certainly wouldn’t have to prove that the person didn’t catch COVID-19 at WDW.


I believe the principal liability issue would not be re guests, but rather be cast members contracting the disease at work (or arguably at work), especially if there is "pressure" for them to work, because an employer has a duty to provide a safe workplace.  

(There are obvious limits to what can be reasonably expected of an essential employer, as we sadly see in our health care system, but there is a "greater good" argument than can be made there that cannot be made of something as inessential as a theme park.)


----------



## jerry557

They aren't going to reopen everything at once. Even when you look at Shanghai, they are doing it in phases. The resort and areas around it are now open, and the park will reopen in the coming weeks. They can't just pick a day and reopen everything and act like nothing ever happened. It's like a train that is now stopped. They can't just go back to full speed. It's got to build up again.

To get to the point where we have all of WDW fully operational with all experiences open to pre-covid19 levels may take a very long time. Considering the fact that we will likely have a virus spreading to some extent for many months or even years to come, some attractions may never reopen or may need to be modified. If that is the course they take, then they don't need to be fully staffed immediately.

I'm a little surprised that Disney even halted construction. You would think they would take advantage of the shutdown to complete projects that may be harder to complete when fully open. For the most part, construction in Florida is considered "essential" by the governor. And contractors and construction sites are still operating. So Disney did not have to halt construction.


----------



## MichelinMan

Jrb1979 said:


> I think a lot of you are over optimistic on the pent up demand and the amount of people who are going to flood the parks. The demand may be there but the money won't be. Half a million Canadians applied yesterday applied for the wage subsidy for those out of work. There is going to lots of people that won't have the money to do Disney for a long while. I don't Disney or any Orlando park is going to have to worry about attendance for awhile.


Whilst I agree with you in the longer or medium term, for a month or two I think there will be pent up demand.

Lots of people (myself included) are already tied into going for their dates, and could lose money by not going, so are likely to go ahead if they can. Sure, there will be some people cancelling, but that is likely to be offset by others who have had to postpone their trips from earlier.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Remy is Up said:


> Yep. We are past the june window but people want to remain optimistic.  I understand that. It's just not realistic. Hoping for the july august window to work out


Virginia is currently on stay-at-home orders until June 10.  Now that may change in the next two months if there are dramatic improvements, but I would be surprised if Disney reopened while any state had stay-at-home orders in place.  Seems like it would be a PR nightmare, especially if it was subsequently shown that Disney was a source of an outbreak.


----------



## AMW86

jerry557 said:


> What do you think of the chances they may do health checks for awhile when they re-open? I've read some speculation that they may do something like that where check to see if people have a fever before being admitted in.
> 
> Now obviously this isn't foul-proof since apparently a good number of people that are positive are asymptomatic (especially children). But it could at least keep out the people who are obviously sick and still trying to get in.


I would say pretty good!  https://www.marketwatch.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700
Bob Iger: For DIsney parks to reopen, may need to start doing temperature checks of visitors.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> They aren't going to reopen everything at once. Even when you look at Shanghai, they are doing it in phases. The resort and areas around it are now open, and the park will reopen in the coming weeks. They can't just pick a day and reopen everything and act like nothing ever happened. It's like a train that is now stopped. They can't just go back to full speed. It's got to build up again.
> 
> To get to the point where we have all of WDW fully operational with all experiences open to pre-covid19 levels may take a very long time. Considering the fact that we will likely have a virus spreading to some extent for many months or even years to come, some attractions may never reopen or may need to be modified. If that is the course they take, then they don't need to be fully staffed immediately.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that Disney even halted construction. You would think they would take advantage of the shutdown to complete projects that may be harder to complete when fully open. For the most part, construction in Florida is considered "essential" by the governor. And contractors and construction sites are still operating. So Disney did not have to halt construction.


Actually in some cases they did, as they were contracted 3rd party workers and Disney had no say so in whether or not they were working. 3rd party and Union contracts can get in the way sometimes.


----------



## jerry557

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Virginia is currently on stay-at-home orders until June 10.  Now that may change in the next two months if there are dramatic improvements, but I would be surprised if Disney reopened while any state had stay-at-home orders in place.  Seems like it would be a PR nightmare, especially if it was subsequently shown that Disney was a source of an outbreak.



I can tell you Florida won't be staying closed to mid-June. That is for sure. The governor didn't even want to close it for the current 30 days as it is. New models are showing Florida is going to hit the peak earlier than expected, around April 21. So if that happens, most of the state will be open by Mothers Day. I don't think Disney will reopen that soon. But businesses in Florida won't sit around and wait for Virginia.


----------



## Remy is Up

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Virginia is currently on stay-at-home orders until June 10.  Now that may change in the next two months if there are dramatic improvements, but I would be surprised if Disney reopened while any state had stay-at-home orders in place.  Seems like it would be a PR nightmare, especially if it was subsequently shown that Disney was a source of an outbreak.


Yep and a lot of other factors in play. I think even those booked in early to mid July are risky at best on whether or not parks may be open, even in a limited capacity. Each day the window moves out a a bit further.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> the cp decision is a big deal. Even if they got all
> 
> 
> The problem is Disney relies a lot on the cp for manpower. Even if they bring back all furloughed and local employees first they cannot open 100% with just that. If they open without cp it won’t be all 4 parks.



I'm not sure how true this is. Of course none of us have the actual numbers and this is just speculation on my part. You're right that the CPs are a large % of the working CMs. However, there are tons of non CP CM's that are underemployed and never get enough hours because the CP kids are getting them. Disney uses CP as cheap labor and to prevent regular CMs from getting paid OT. So unless CMs make up like 30% of all front line CMs, then I don't think it's true that they are needed to reopen all 4 parks (ignoring the obvious World Showcase problem). They won't be opening at "100%" no matter what. But it won't be because lack of labor.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> I can tell you Florida won't be staying closed to mid-June. That is for sure. The governor didn't even want to close it for the current 30 days as it is. New models are showing Florida is going to hit the peak earlier than expected, around April 21. So if that happens, most of the state will be open by Mothers Day. I don't think Disney will reopen that soon. But businesses in Florida won't sit around and wait for Virginia.


Florida will stay closed as long as it needs to. The governor wants to be re-elected and he felt the pressure of officials and constituents calling him ignorant for leaving things open as long as he did. Florida needs tourism but Florida also cant afford an influx of people from states that are having issues and bring it with them. I could see some things open by mid june as the rebound begins, but, anyplace that allows large gatherings ( sporting events, concerts, festivals, parks etc) will not be up and running because of the fear of out of country or state travellers bringing it with them.


----------



## wareagle57

jerry557 said:


> I can tell you Florida won't be staying closed to mid-June. That is for sure. The governor didn't even want to close it for the current 30 days as it is. New models are showing Florida is going to hit the peak earlier than expected, around April 21. So if that happens, most of the state will be open by Mothers Day. I don't think Disney will reopen that soon. But businesses in Florida won't sit around and wait for Virginia.



Considering our size (3rd most populated state) and the fact that our timeline started about the same time as NYC, I think Florida is doing very well for all the crap we've been given by the media ect. We were supposed to be the next epicenter after NY according to many due to all the snowbirds that migrate between the 2 places and a high elderly population meaning more deaths. But it hasn't happened. The 4 counties that surround Disney still only have a combined 1,300 cases and 20 deaths. Even Miami-Dade county were it's "really bad" only has 40 deaths as of now. 

New York went from 100 cases to 15,000 cases in 15 days. Florida was at 100 cases 24 days ago and we still haven't reached 15,000 cases. Meanwhile they are still riding the subway in NYC...


----------



## wareagle57

Remy is Up said:


> Florida will stay closed as long as it needs to. The governor wants to be re-elected and he felt the pressure of officials and constituents calling him ignorant for leaving things open as long as he did. Florida needs tourism but Florida also cant afford an influx of people from states that are having issues and bring it with them. I could see some things open by mid june as the rebound begins, but, anyplace that allows large gatherings ( sporting events, concerts, festivals, parks etc) will not be up and running because of the fear of out of country or state travellers bringing it with them.



This is the biggest problem for the parks for sure. Only way the parks open is if the President does what we should have done a month earlier than we did and shut down travel from out of country without a test. But even that might not be enough, we might need to close state boarders too.


----------



## Spridell

Iger suggesting possible temperature checks.

I figured they probably will

Edit:
@AMW86 posted before me.  Please delete my post.
https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

jerry557 said:


> I can tell you Florida won't be staying closed to mid-June. That is for sure. The governor didn't even want to close it for the current 30 days as it is. New models are showing Florida is going to hit the peak earlier than expected, around April 21. So if that happens, most of the state will be open by Mothers Day. I don't think Disney will reopen that soon. But businesses in Florida won't sit around and wait for Virginia.


I wasn't opining on what other businesses might do.  I mean, Florida is just catching up to other states that were hit earlier.  This is from this morning's Orlando Sentinel:

"It rolled out its updated projections on Sunday to show Florida could see its biggest surge in COVID-19 deaths in the next three weeks before leveling off in May and into June.  The range shows a low end of 3,629 deaths and high end of 11,242 deaths with the median at 6,770 deaths in the state."

So a peak in late April sounds about right, but deaths "into June" sounds like a problem.  I still think the earliest Disney reopens is mid-June but we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## MichelinMan

AMW86 said:


> I would say pretty good!  https://www.marketwatch.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700
> Bob Iger: For DIsney parks to reopen, may need to start doing temperature checks of visitors.


Doing temperature checks isn't foolproof. We have been doing temperature checks for workers before travelling offshore to work on oil rigs, and we have had some problems with women going through the menopause who have registered higher temperatures and so were not allowed to travel offshore.


----------



## MichelinMan

wareagle57 said:


> This is the biggest problem for the parks for sure. Only way the parks open is if the President does what we should have done a month earlier than we did and shut down travel from out of country without a test. But even that might not be enough, we might need to close state boarders too.


Why limit travel from outside of the US entirely, especially from countries that are further along the curve than the US? I suspect it will be lifting restrictions from other countries on a case by case basis.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247516928559677440


----------



## Spaceguy55

wareagle57 said:


> New York went from 100 cases to 15,000 cases in 15 days. Florida was at 100 cases 24 days ago and we still haven't reached 15,000 cases. *Meanwhile they are still riding the subway in NYC...*


The problem with WDW is that they will have the same problem as NYC when it comes to the buses and monorail..but the Skyliner would be okay, maybe.


----------



## kymom99

MichelinMan said:


> Doing temperature checks isn't foolproof. We have been doing temperature checks for workers before travelling offshore to work on oil rigs, and we have had some problems with women going through the menopause who have registered higher temperatures and so were not allowed to travel offshore.


In my opinion temperature checks would just be for show. By now we all know you can have this virus without an elevated temperature


----------



## Sandiz08

Doing temperature checks on guests would make people feel better about going to Disney. Not going to be perfect , but it’s better than nothing, as the virus isn’t going to go away.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jrb1979 said:


> I think a lot of you are over optimistic on the pent up demand and the amount of people who are going to flood the parks. The demand may be there but the money won't be. Half a million Canadians applied yesterday applied for the wage subsidy for those out of work. There is going to lots of people that won't have the money to do Disney for a long while. I don't Disney or any Orlando park is going to have to worry about attendance for awhile.



And those  numbers are reflective that those applying yesterday were born in January, February or March.

There will be more applications every day this week based on birth month.. 
today - April, May & June
tomorrow - July, August & September 
Thursday - October, November & December 

those who couldn’t get through can apply anytime Friday or over the weekend - it will go this way until all who require assistance are able to get their application in.

A staggering number by the time all is said & done...


----------



## Brett Wyman

Remy is Up said:


> Florida will stay closed as long as it needs to. The governor wants to be re-elected and he felt the pressure of officials and constituents calling him ignorant for leaving things open as long as he did. Florida needs tourism but Florida also cant afford an influx of people from states that are having issues and bring it with them. I could see some things open by mid june as the rebound begins, but, anyplace that allows large gatherings ( sporting events, concerts, festivals, parks etc) will not be up and running because of the fear of out of country or state travellers bringing it with them.



Well Florida is one of the last states to start their "curve". So most states would be much more worried about Floridans entering their states post May 1st. By the time Florida has exited their curve, and can even begin to think about opening tourist attractions, other states will not be the issue.


----------



## jlwhitney

MichelinMan said:


> Doing temperature checks isn't foolproof. We have been doing temperature checks for workers before travelling offshore to work on oil rigs, and we have had some problems with women going through the menopause who have registered higher temperatures and so were not allowed to travel offshore.



My kids from 6 months to 3 years would be denied all the time based on a temperature check since they ran fevers all the time due to teething. But nothing crazy high, like 100.4 , I think if you screen for above 101 it would be a bit better and honestly most people once a fever is that high feels like crap anyways are don't tend to go out.


----------



## lovethesun12

jerry557 said:


> I can tell you Florida won't be staying closed to mid-June. That is for sure. The governor didn't even want to close it for the current 30 days as it is. New models are showing Florida is going to hit the peak earlier than expected, around April 21. So if that happens, most of the state will be open by Mothers Day. I don't think Disney will reopen that soon. But businesses in Florida won't sit around and wait for Virginia.


The thing is people like to live in the present. Reopening the state will be based on two factors - economics and public health/loss of life. Right now to some it probably *feels* like the economy is more important with rates of infections and deaths doubling every 10 days due to all these restrictions (thank you Italy).

But Florida hasn't yet experienced "the surge" some places have  (and perhaps they never will - who knows?) which results from few restrictions and doubling rates of every 2-3 days. If they reopen too early, it would probably take two weeks to a month to get back to those rates but they may experience this (especially if there are no drugs/etc approved) and when you see infections and deaths doubling every 2-3 days suddenly the potential loss of life of those around a person might become more important than the economy leading to a second shut down.

On the other hand they might try to avoid that situation altogether and not reopen. Or there may be things like drugs/tests to control. It's just to unpredictable to know for certain when anything will open.


----------



## xuxa777

Spaceguy55 said:


> The problem with WDW is that they will have the same problem as NYC when it comes to the buses and monorail..but the Skyliner would be okay, maybe.



The subway is critical for people to get around in New York, essential workers etc.  in Disney they would just load people on half full buses and monorail.


----------



## AMW86

Spridell said:


> Iger suggesting possible temperature checks.
> 
> I figured they probably will
> 
> Edit:
> @AMW86 posted before me.  Please delete my post.
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700


Great minds... Yours is easier to read without a paywall!


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> I was pretty optimistic that the parks would be open 1st June, on the basis of how the virus is peaking in both Europe, and also the USA as a whole. I am a safety, risk and statistic expert, and I've been doing quite a lot of number crunching on the figures coming out of various regions, and initially, Florida looked like it was following the trends from other regions. But my latest analysis of data seems to indicate that Florida is being pretty successful in flattening the curve, which will push out the peak date somewhat. So I have now changed my opinion, and think that there is a reducing chance of the parks being open 1st June - I would say that a 1st July date is more likely. We arrive 6th July, so I would place the chances of our trip going ahead no better than 50/50 at the moment.
> 
> Even if it does open by the time of our holiday, I'm worried what the experience will be like. The cancellation of the CP does worry me - does this mean that one of the parks might need to close? If so, that could be enough for us to postpone our trip. This is likely to be the last trip we make to WDW as a family, and with the amount we are paying for the trip, we don't really want to it to be compromised on quality. A closure of any of MK, AK, or DHS would be enough for us to cancel, as we want to experience the newer rides that are there since our last visit. EPCOT we could possibly cope without - not much new there at the moment, and the construction going on makes it less appealing. I could see some benefit for Disney in keeping EPCOT closed a bit longer - it would allow them to get on with the construction work much more easily. However the lost revenue from the restaurants might be an issue. But closing a main park would potentially make crowds in the other parks worse. So my gut feeling is that if the parks open, all will open at once, to spread out crowds.
> 
> However, I can easily see Disney closing one of the water parks - and closing one of those isn't a deal breaker for us. Likewise other stuff like miniature golf. Individual restaurants or food kiosks might well be closed as well - numbers are likely to be lower than usual (I can't see a flood of people coming in the first few weeks the parks open back up).
> 
> But for foreign visitors, it won't just be what is going on at Disney - I'm from the UK, and whether Universal, SeaWorld and Discovery Cove are open as well will factor into our decision - if they aren't, then even if Disney is fully open, we will postpone the trip until next year. However, I suspect all the parks will try to co-ordinate opening, because if they don't, the first park to open is just going to get flooded with guests. One way around this is to limit attendance to resort guests only at WDW - that would be nice for us, as we are staying on-site. But that could end up with more crowds going to the other Orlando parks - so I think it would be better not to do that, for the greater good of Orlando tourism.



Appreciate the optimism, but to logistically open on 6/1 is pretty much impossible at this point (Springs might be able to, but that is it).  That being said I think the US and all other states are already peaking now or have over the weekend. Even with that news I don't think Disney can pull off opening that soon nor should they. Mid July and then august for the parks.

Temperature checks and masks will be happening, Disney looks like they are signaling that. The masks are the last thing they want to do, just for the optics but might be mandated by the government.


----------



## mshanson3121

MichelinMan said:


> Doing temperature checks isn't foolproof. We have been doing temperature checks for workers before travelling offshore to work on oil rigs, and we have had some problems with women going through the menopause who have registered higher temperatures and so were not allowed to travel offshore.



Not only that but, again, the biggest problem with Covid is that many infected people are asymptomatic and not only that, for those who do become symptomatic, they're contagious before they become so.  So... temperature checks really are pointless.  They might catch a few people, while letting dozens of other contagious people through. It's just a PR move to make people feel like they're actually doing something.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Sandiz08 said:


> Doing temperature checks on guests would make people feel better about going to Disney.


I disagree. The kind of people who would be that nervous, that temperature check theater would reassure them, would likely not venture to Disney World while all of this is going on, anyway. As well they shouldn't. And other guests would be anxious about false positives due to heat from spending all day in the summer sun, women's hormone fluctuations, faulty equipment, etc. I recently had a forehead temperature check done by a nurse, and one side of my forehead registered one degree hotter than the other. And every park, hotel, & Disney Springs location at WDW is not going to be manned by nurses, either.

I can also only imagine the scenes and hold-ups caused by families being turned away at the gates due to their overheated 5 year-olds not passing the checks.


----------



## jerry557

Brett Wyman said:


> Well Florida is one of the last states to start their "curve". So most states would be much more worried about Floridans entering their states post May 1st. By the time Florida has exited their curve, and can even begin to think about opening tourist attractions, other states will not be the issue.



Florida isn't last anymore. The models were updated. It was originally showing May 7 for Florida peak. Now the new models are showing it happening April 21.....2 weeks from now. It can change again, but it's hard to imagine DeSantis keeping the Florida economy closed beyond Mothers Day if that is how it pans out.


----------



## xuxa777

With the way things are trending, I imagine Disney corporate is moving to the phase of getting things in place to open back up as oppossed to triaging the shutdown. Lots of things are going to change in the next few weeks. The trend is that the worst is over. I don't think they will be able to set a date for reopening until the end of the month but I feel confident they will be able to then. You will start seeing the stay at home orders lifted earlier especially for the ones going into June.


----------



## MichelinMan

lovethesun12 said:


> The thing is people like to live in the present. Reopening the state will be based on two factors - economics and public health/loss of life. Right now to some it probably *feels* like the economy is more important with rates of infections and deaths doubling every 10 days due to all these restrictions (thank you Italy).
> 
> But Florida hasn't yet experienced "the surge" some places have  (and perhaps they never will - who knows?) which results from few restrictions and doubling rates of every 2-3 days. If they reopen too early, it would probably take two weeks to a month to get back to those rates but they may experience this (especially if there are no drugs/etc approved) and when you see infections and deaths doubling every 2-3 days suddenly the potential loss of life of those around a person might become more important than the economy leading to a second shut down.
> 
> On the other hand they might try to avoid that situation altogether and not reopen. Or there may be things like drugs/tests to control. It's just to unpredictable to know for certain when anything will open.


You are quite correct to state that this will need to be a balancing act between the economy and public health. There was a study done by one of the universities here in the UK, that reckons the tipping point is a reduction of about 6.4% in the economy. If the economy is affected, then that has a long term effect on the health of a nation too. As a point of reference, the financial crash we had a decade ago was a bit more than 6.4%. So if the lockdowns continue for too long, they could actually be stocking up more problems than they solve.

So on that basis I was optimistic that the 1st June date was a realistic date to aim for - but I'm not so convinced now for Florida (although for many countries and states that is a very realistic date).


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> You are quite correct to state that this will need to be a balancing act between the economy and public health. There was a study done by one of the universities here in the UK, that reckons the tipping point is a reduction of about 6.4% in the economy. If the economy is affected, then that has a long term effect on the health of a nation too. As a point of reference, the financial crash we had a decade ago was a bit more than 6.4%. So if the lockdowns continue for too long, they could actually be stocking up more problems than they solve.
> 
> So on that basis I was optimistic that the 1st June date was a realistic date to aim for - but I'm not so convinced now for Florida (although for many countries and states that is a very realistic date).



If any state opens up quicker for the economy it will be Florida.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Spaceguy55 said:


> The problem with WDW is that they will have the same problem as NYC when it comes to the buses and monorail..but the Skyliner would be okay, maybe.


I think the skyliner would be just as bad as the buses and monorail unless they limited them to only those in a traveling party and disinfected between each use which I can’t see them doing because it would cause the cars to have to wait too long between boarding.


----------



## HuskieJohn

TDSAXX said:


> I just don’t see litigation:
> 
> 1)  If someone goes to WDW they are going voluntarily and they know the risks.
> 
> 2) How do you definitively prove the person caught Coronavirus at WDW?



What about the full time CMs?  Are they voluntarily working?

WDW/DL being open should be thought as a workers health & safety issue before a guest health & safety issue.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mzpalmtree said:


> I think the skyliner would be just as bad as the buses and monorail unless they limited them to only those in a traveling party and disinfected between each use which I can’t see them doing because it would cause the cars to have to wait too long between boarding.



You don;t stick your hands in your mouth and on your face you aren't going to get it, assuming its ever proven it will for sure transmit that way (which they haven't, all they know is it can be found on the surfaces for certain periods of time)....now to get small children to not lick everything that may be harder...LOL


----------



## Aurora0427

AMW86 said:


> I would say pretty good!  https://www.marketwatch.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700
> Bob Iger: For DIsney parks to reopen, may need to start doing temperature checks of visitors.



This is so not effective.... just this morning there was news out of China that epidemiologists and doctors there think up to 80% of people were infected by asymptomatic carriers. This is wishful thinking on Iger’s behalf.... and would only serve to make it appear that Disney is “safe”.


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Not only that but, again, the biggest problem with Covid is that many infected people are asymptomatic and not only that, for those who do become symptomatic, they're contagious before they become so.  So... temperature checks really are pointless.  They might catch a few people, while letting dozens of other contagious people through. It's just a PR move to make people feel like they're actually doing something.


That's entirely true, and they'll still do it. It's the same as the "security" they have set up. No doubt it's great for peace of mind, but many people would have no issue getting through with a weapon if they really wanted.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And those  numbers are reflective that those applying yesterday were born in January, February or March.
> 
> There will be more applications every day this week based on birth month..
> today - April, May & June
> tomorrow - July, August & September
> Thursday - October, November & December
> 
> those who couldn’t get through can apply anytime Friday or over the weekend - it will go this way until all who require assistance are able to get their application in.
> 
> A staggering number by the time all is said & done...


Yes it's going to a lot of people. Its up to almost 1 million now. That's a lot of people that won't be taking a vacation let alone a Disney one any time soon. I know some will have Disney vacations already booked but there will be lots that won't be able to afford it.


----------



## xuxa777

Aurora0427 said:


> This is so not effective.... just this morning there was news out of China that epidemiologists and doctors there think up to 80% of people were infected by asymptomatic carriers. This is wishful thinking on Iger’s behalf.... and would only serve to make it appear that Disney is “safe”.


Yet China mandates temperature checks for businesses, travel and restaurants, it is effective, not 100%, but effective.

Even here the CDC's recommendation to wear a mask is not to protect the mask wearer, it is to keep people from spreading it by coughing and sneezing on surfaces or on each other if not able to maintain 6 ft separation.


----------



## JeannieE

How can you rely on temperatures taken in summer heat? As many have already said, there are a variety of reasons the temperature reading would be incorrect.


----------



## TDSAXX

HuskieJohn said:


> What about the full time CMs?  Are they voluntarily working?


Well, technically yes they are.  Slavery was outlawed in this country over 150 years ago.  But my original post was about litigation from customers.
The reality is places are going to reopen and each individual is going to have to decide the risk level they are comfortable with.


----------



## havoc315

TDSAXX said:


> I just don’t see litigation:
> 
> 1)  If someone goes to WDW they are going voluntarily and they know the risks.
> 
> 2) How do you definitively prove the person caught Coronavirus at WDW?



As a lawyer, I see similar litigation all the time. Earlier in my career, I did some work with Asbestos litigation which was even broader.

If you got lung cancer... you could sue employers from 10 years earlier, if that employer 10 years earlier exposed you to asbestos. 
That you were exposed to asbestos.... and that you later developed lung cancer, that was enough to establish that the asbestos at the job caused the lung cancer.

People "assume risks" and still retain the right to sue all the time. If you go to the grocery store, you know there is a risk of spilled messes in the aisles. But lawsuits of slipping on spilled messes are extremely common.

So applying this to Disney:

If Disney has a mini pandemic... a couple hundred people get infected from Coronavirus, showing symptoms 5-10 days after being at Disney World... a dozen of them die.....  That would be ample proof that they got the infection at Disney.
You don't have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt. You just have to prove "more likely than not." Basically, if there is a 51% chance you got the infection at Disney, then that's enough to win a case against Disney.

But then we get into knowing the "risks." 
Let me get to the supermarket example:
If a mess gets spilled, but there is no policy of quickly cleaning it up, placing cones around the mess, etc... then the grocery story will face liability. If a kid knocks over a pickle jar, it breaks and spills, and someone slips 3 seconds later... The grocery store will not face liability. The question is whether reasonable steps were taken. Bad things can happen even if you take reasonable steps. But you have to take the reasonable steps to reduce risk. That's the legal standard of care.

Applying this to Covid:
What are other institutions doing to reduce Coronavirus risk? We know theme parks in China are requiring temperature checks, they are requiring masks, closing high density attractions.
If Disney decides to maximize profits by packing people in like sardines, while their own internal health care advisers are warning of health risks, then they would face enormous legal exposure.


----------



## Aurora0427

xuxa777 said:


> Yet China mandates temperature checks for businesses, travel and restaurants, it is effective, not 100%, but effective.
> 
> Even here the CDC's recommendation to wear a mask is not to protect the mask wearer, it is to keep people from spreading it by coughing and sneezing on surfaces or on each other if not able to maintain 6 ft separation.



It’s been partially effective in China for other viruses.... How in the world does taking people’s temperatures for a virus that has so many asymptomatic carriers that effective in a theme park setting? It’s not. It’s smoke and mirrors to make people feel safe. If you are so sick from COVID that you’re running a temperature, you are not at Disney World. You are very sick at home in bed. It’s the asymptomatic carriers that are the threat in this type of setting.
I agree that wearing masks helps prevent asymptomatic carriers from spreading the virus.... however I wore a mask for 30 minutes yesterday when I did curbside pickup at the grocery store. In 56 degree weather in San Diego. I literally cannot imagine wearing a mask at WDW in August all day while at the parks. Misery.

Quite frankly people just need to accept that you won’t be  safe from this virus at WDW until there’s a vaccine, it goes dormant (wishful thinking), or they develop an effective treatment. If Disney opens before a vaccine, it’s go at your own risk. Some people are ok with that and will accept the risk and go, some won’t and won’t go. Let’s not fool ourselves by thinking temperature checks are going to make the parks safe.


----------



## havoc315

xuxa777 said:


> Yet China mandates temperature checks for businesses, travel and restaurants, it is effective, not 100%, but effective.
> 
> Even here the CDC's recommendation to wear a mask is not to protect the mask wearer, it is to keep people from spreading it by coughing and sneezing on surfaces or on each other if not able to maintain 6 ft separation.



We know the measures being taken by South Korea and China that are WORKING. 

Yet, somehow, there is a chorus of people here saying, "those measures would never work and therefore we might as well not do anything."


----------



## jerry557

And you aren't going to have an immediate flood of people. You aren't going to have a situation where you see massive crowds. I think WDW is going to be quite dead and slow for quite a long time.  I remember the parks closed after 9/11, and when they reopened, it was dead for weeks. Today, a lot of people are out of work. Even people who have a job, it's all screwed up. Everyone's travel plans are disrupted. The airlines are a mess and have even suspended routes because of lack of use. A lot of people already moved their vacations to the fall or later. Not to mention a lot of attractions and experiences will likely not be open for awhile. Many will also still be afraid of the virus and won't go. 

So Disney is not going to be a draw for a ton of people for awhile anyway.

There is going to be a lot of changes. There will be a lot of capacity limits. No more crowding into the buses or monorails like sardines. There will likely be new rules on that in place for maybe permanently. That may be a new challenge they will have to figure out. It may be better (and safer) driving yourself around around Disney World for awhile.


----------



## havoc315

Let's be clear... there are 3 choices:

1. Keep the parks closed for about 9 months to 3 years. At the short end, keeping it closed to the world crushes the virus through social distancing and/or extremely effective therapies are widely available and/or there is herd immunity. On the long end, after an effective vaccine is spread through the entire world.

2. Just throw open the parks normally after the "numbers" have retreated. This poses the high risk of numbers suddenly skyrocketing again. Disney could become a Mardis Gras like epicenter. 

3. Open with restrictions to reduce risk. Temperature checks, masks. other restrictions.

Option 1 might ultimately be required but it would likely bankrupt Disney.
Option 2 would be pure stupidity.
Thus, option 3 is the most feasible option. Exactly what restrictions would be implemented can include a broad range of things. But temperature checks, already being done in many parts of the world, would almost certainly be part of it.


----------



## Twilghtsprkle

Aurora0427 said:


> This is so not effective.... just this morning there was news out of China that epidemiologists and doctors there think up to 80% of people were infected by asymptomatic carriers. This is wishful thinking on Iger’s behalf.... and would only serve to make it appear that Disney is “safe”.



You wouldn’t catch people who have lower temperatures normally.  Not everyone has a base temp of 98.6, mine is 97.  Add someone taking a fever reducer and your temperature checks are worthless.


----------



## J-BOY

Aurora0427 said:


> If you are so sick from COVID that you’re running a temperature, you are not at Disney World. You are very sick at home in bed.


I agree with the rest of your post, except for this part. There's literally another thread on this same board about a guy who potentially visited Disney World while sick with COVID. He was coughing up blood (!) while on a business trip to Orlando and still neglected to visit a doctor until the day after he returned home.

There are still plenty of people that will feel crummy and go. Obviously the most severe cases will need hospitalization, but some that don't will still feel up for going about their day. I know for a fact that others I've spoken with have had fevers with sinus infections, etc. that still went to visit the parks.


----------



## skyp4WDW

Spridell said:


> Iger suggesting possible temperature checks.
> 
> I figured they probably will
> 
> Edit:
> @AMW86 posted before me.  Please delete my post.
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/bob-iger-on-disney-after-coronoavirus-51586252700


My first thought when I read that was.....If people can be infected and CONTAGIOUS for 2 WEEKS before they have any symptoms; what good is it to do temperature checks at the gates...Seems as though they are looking for a way to give the Public a (false) sense of security about returning to the Parks "safely"!


----------



## Aurora0427

J-BOY said:


> I agree with the rest of your post, except for this part. There's literally another thread on this same board about a guy who potentially visited Disney World while sick with COVID. He was coughing up blood (!) while on a business trip to Orlando and still neglected to visit a doctor until the day after he returned home.
> 
> There are still plenty of people that will feel crummy and go. Obviously the most severe cases will need hospitalization, but some that don't will still feel up for going about their day. I know for a fact that others I've spoken with have had fevers with sinus infections, etc. that still went to visit the parks.



Well that’s true. There’s always going to be some jerk going out sick. You are right about that!


----------



## lovethesun12

Mainsail Minnie said:


> I disagree. The kind of people who would be that nervous, that temperature check theater would reassure them, would likely not venture to Disney World while all of this is going on, anyway. As well they shouldn't. And other guests would be anxious about false positives due to heat from spending all day in the summer sun, women's hormone fluctuations, faulty equipment, etc. I recently had a forehead temperature check done by a nurse, and one side of my forehead registered one degree hotter than the other. And every park, hotel, & Disney Springs location at WDW is not going to be manned by nurses, either.
> 
> I can also only imagine the scenes and hold-ups caused by people being turned away at the gates due to their overheated 5 year-olds not passing the checks.


DH currently has to do them daily at work. Completely pointless.


----------



## lovethesun12

MichelinMan said:


> You are quite correct to state that this will need to be a balancing act between the economy and public health. There was a study done by one of the universities here in the UK, that reckons the tipping point is a reduction of about 6.4% in the economy. If the economy is affected, then that has a long term effect on the health of a nation too. As a point of reference, the financial crash we had a decade ago was a bit more than 6.4%. So if the lockdowns continue for too long, they could actually be stocking up more problems than they solve.
> 
> So on that basis I was optimistic that the 1st June date was a realistic date to aim for - but I'm not so convinced now for Florida (although for many countries and states that is a very realistic date).


I'm not sure either - hoping all these factors are left to the hands of health professionals and I can keep living in my happy bubble until it's all over. I hope everyone can =)


----------



## Aurora0427

havoc315 said:


> We know the measures being taken by South Korea and China that are WORKING.
> 
> Yet, somehow, there is a chorus of people here saying, "those measures would never work and therefore we might as well not do anything."



I’m not saying don’t do anything, but I just don’t see how checking temperatures for a virus that has so many asymptomatic carriers is safe and effective for a theme park like WDW.


----------



## J-BOY

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m not saying don’t do anything, but I just don’t see how checking temperatures for a virus that has so many asymptomatic carriers is safe and effective for a theme park like WDW.


That's what they're saying, though. It's better than nothing. Until rapid testing is available, that's the best option there is.


----------



## wallawallakids

But what stops someone from just taking Tylenol or Advil if they have a fever?  It would be totally pointless to take temperatures if people know this beforehand and work to prevent it.  I don’t know, seems like an easy thing to get around for people who are willing to go that route and don’t want to miss out on their vacation.


----------



## havoc315

J-BOY said:


> That's what they're saying, though. It's better than nothing. Until rapid testing is available, that's the best option there is.



Temperature checks are part of the entire response. Even when you have widely available rapid testing, you still won't be testing everyone. You will also have antibody testing. Contact tracing. Greater use of disinfectants. 

Those who are looking for a single magic silver bullet that reduces transmission to risk to 0..... That won't happen.

Instead, there will be a multi-faceted approach, that work together to greatly reduce transmission.

In epidemiology, there is a focus on the R0.... the re-transmission rate. It is is over 1.0, then there is infection growth and you have a developing pandemic. If it's over 0 but under 1, then the infection is slowly disappearing.  SOME people will still get sick, but fewer and fewer.
So the goal is to combine tactics to get the R0 below 1.0.. as far below as possible. 
As to the "R0" on the micro level, at Disney World specifically... the only way to keep it at 0 is to keep the parks closed. If the park opens in the next 6 months, the R0 will be higher than 0... the question is how much higher.
If temperature checks bring the R0 down from 0.9 to 0.8, then temperature checks should be a critical part of the arsenal. (And the parks should NOT open if the R0 would be over 1.0).


----------



## e_yerger

wallawallakids said:


> But what stops someone from just taking Tylenol or Advil if they have a fever?  It would be totally pointless to take temperatures if people know this beforehand and work to prevent it.  I don’t know, seems like an easy thing to get around for people who are willing to go that route and don’t want to miss out on their vacation.



I think the big pissing piece to this is that even mild cases of COVID-19 are at the same level as the flu. idk anyone who would want to go to a theme park with a fever in the summer....


----------



## Aurora0427

J-BOY said:


> That's what they're saying, though. It's better than nothing. Until rapid testing is available, that's the best option there is.



Sometimes the best that’s available isn’t really a solution. But at the end of the day, if they decide to do it, everyone knows the risks, and it’s up to them to decide if it’s worth it or not.

I agree that it’s part of a widespread solution, not the only one. That’s a good point another poster brought up.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Including taking temperatures 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247569661769715712


----------



## wallawallakids

e_yerger said:


> I think the big pissing piece to this is that even mild cases of COVID-19 are at the same level as the flu. idk anyone who would want to go to a theme park with a fever in the summer....



Maybe true, but I absolutely think there are parents who would treat their children who have a fever just so they can still take the other kids.  We have seen it before.  When people spend a lot of money to go on a vacation they often will do things that are not always morally correct.  Now, it might only be one person in thousands, but my point is just this isn't going to change much.  Add to that people can be asymptomatic carriers, and temperature checks are pointless.

ETA; I personally feel like these checks are just to make people feel better about going.  If it looks like it does something and gets people to go, then it’s a win for Disney.


----------



## ajwilhorn

It wouldn't completely take crowds out of it, maybe some, but do you think they'd ever to a "soft reopening" and just open the parks for resort guests only? Or would that be just pointless?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

So you pop a couple Advil's or Tylenol's and the fever is gone in an hour or so. How is taking temps going to help?

And honestly having a fever is awful. Last time I had a fever was 3 years ago when I had the flu. At just 100.5 I was shivering and felt like crap. Once it went to 101-103 I could barely function. How can you go to a theme park with any kind of fever?

If a kid does have a temp it's most likely not Covid, since kids rarely show symptoms of Covid. It's most likely another bug.


----------



## yankeesfan123

mi*vida*loca said:


> So you pop a couple Advil's or Tylenol's and the fever is gone in an hour or so. How is taking temps going to help?
> 
> And honestly having a fever is awful. Last time I had a fever was 3 years ago when I had the flu. At just 100.5 I was shivering and felt like crap. Once it went to 101-103 I could barely function. How can you go to a theme park with any kind of fever?
> 
> If a kid does have a temp it's most likely not Covid, since kids rarely show symptoms of Covid. It's most likely another bug.


Right. If the kid has COVID, he or she is likely not showing any symptoms and putting thousands of people at risk.

which is why taking temperatures would be minimally effective.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mzpalmtree said:


> I think the skyliner would be just as bad as the buses and monorail unless they limited them to only those in a traveling party and disinfected between each use which I can’t see them doing because it would cause the cars to have to wait too long between boarding.



Everyone talks about this mode of transmission: touching things others have touched, the need for disinfecting etc... 

But the fact remains the main mode of transmission is still person to person, via droplets, which is why they are preaching social distancing - maintaining a 6' distance at all times, because it's not just sick people coughing and sneezing that spread it. It's the completely asymptomatic people talking to/near you, breathing near you, that spread it. 

And THIS is why it is going to be so challenging for Disney to reopen anytime soon. Because they are going to have to come up with some way of keeping people distanced from each other. 

Quite honestly, sanitizing the rides and busses and monorails etc... are the least of their concerns.


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Including taking temperatures
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247569661769715712



Pretty much confirms it, especially if they are already floating it out there.


----------



## wallawallakids

mi*vida*loca said:


> So you pop a couple Advil's or Tylenol's and the fever is gone in an hour or so. How is taking temps going to help?
> 
> And honestly having a fever is awful. Last time I had a fever was 3 years ago when I had the flu. At just 100.5 I was shivering and felt like crap. Once it went to 101-103 I could barely function. How can you go to a theme park with any kind of fever?
> 
> If a kid does have a temp it's most likely not Covid, since kids rarely show symptoms of Covid. It's most likely another bug.



Some kids are showing signs and getting sick, but you are correct in saying that if a kid has a fever, it is most likely not Covid.  While you and I would not go to a theme park with a fever, I just don’t put it past people to do what they want and go anyway.  When we were in Aulani (granted, different then a theme park) there was one family with three sick kids.  The mom was giving her kids Advil in the pool a few times and the kids looked bad.  Some were lying on the chairs around the pool and looked sick.  They were in the restaurant later that day as well.  Our family moved to a different area away from them and I am not saying they were at fault, but three days later, I had two sick kids on my hands with fevers and we were stuck inside with them for the rest of our trip.  I am just trying to point out that some people will do whatever it takes to enjoy their vacations even if that means taking their sick kids out and infecting others.  I think this is all more for show anyway, because I don’t think it is an effective means of catching people as they can be contagious for up to 2 weeks before symptoms.  But if Disney can get people through the gates with this measure, then the effectiveness doesn’t mater really.


----------



## mshanson3121

Twilghtsprkle said:


> You wouldn’t catch people who have lower temperatures normally.  Not everyone has a base temp of 98.6, mine is 97.  Add someone taking a fever reducer and your temperature checks are worthless.



Very good point. And actually to expand on this, there is much research showing that the average temperature has dropped, and is lower than the 98.6 that we're told. This means someone may truly have a fever at 99, even though we're told 100.4, based on data from 100+ years ago. 

And, we have a lot of people in this world who take Advil, Tylenol etc... on a regular basis for chronic conditions that would suppress an early fever. 

I definitely feel that temp checks are largely pointless, that said, I still say do them, because, they will catch a few people, and a few is better than none. But I think a lot of people put too much importance or emphasis on the temperature check - it won't mitigate the risk nearly as much as some think.


----------



## mshanson3121

J-BOY said:


> I agree with the rest of your post, except for this part. There's literally another thread on this same board about a guy who potentially visited Disney World while sick with COVID. He was coughing up blood (!) while on a business trip to Orlando and still neglected to visit a doctor until the day after he returned home.
> 
> There are still plenty of people that will feel crummy and go. Obviously the most severe cases will need hospitalization, but some that don't will still feel up for going about their day. I know for a fact that others I've spoken with have had fevers with sinus infections, etc. that still went to visit the parks.



This! I have seems dozens, if not hundreds of posts on SM over the years, from people who are sick (anything from sinus infections to stomach flus to influenza) who STILL travel to Disney. Why? Some because they don't want to lose the money or disappoint the kids etc.. But plenty were just from people that just don't think about or care about infecting people. I have literally seen it said, "Oh well. That's the risk they choose to take travelling during cold/flu season."   There  really are a lot of really selfish, ignorant people out there, who no, won't think twice about exposing others, as long as they get to enjoy their Dole Whip and ride on 7D.


----------



## Sandiz08

xuxa777 said:


> Pretty much confirms it, especially if they are already floating it out there.


Shanghai Disney is already doing this and the actual park isn’t even open. Of course, it’s not going to be 100 percent effective, but it’s something, and some thing is better than nothing. Some may think it’s for show or not, it sounds like this is just one piece of their recovery strategy.


----------



## havoc315

e_yerger said:


> I think the big pissing piece to this is that even mild cases of COVID-19 are at the same level as the flu. idk anyone who would want to go to a theme park with a fever in the summer....



Don't kid yourself. Family trip, planned for months. Thousand spent. There are people who would will themselves to keep going as long as they are physically able to stand.


----------



## Elliot (not the dragon)

I am no longer part of the union or work for WDW, but I used to work for the maintenance team as a ride electrician.  Today the union sent this out:

Brothers and Sisters,
I hope you and all of your families are healthy and safe. This letter is being written to bring you up to date on the continuing work outlook. The Craft Maintenance Council has been working with Disney executives and Labor Relations on what the staffing levels and makeup of maintenance Cast Members will be moving forward. What we know is, maintenance cast members will be affected. Seniority will be the major factor in determining who is furloughed and how workers return to work. At this time Disney intends to keep paying your health insurance for anyone furloughed. Anyone furloughed will be able to draw Florida’s unemployment at $275 a week and federal unemployment benefits of $600 a week by signing up for Florida’s unemployment. There are a lot of variables and we are working through the details with management. We hopefully will be signing a memorandum of understanding soon and will be able to supply more details at that time.

In Solidarity,
IBEW Local Union 606


----------



## Spaceguy55

If they end up doing pre-checks at the parks there needs to be a quick refund for a ticket or some type credit/guest recovery. That would help to discourage guests from adopting the attitude of..... I bought my tickets so I'm going no matter what.

Plus what if a single child in a large group is singled out as a risk..what then ?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...prices-removes-certain-items-despite-closure/


----------



## jerry557

I've seen people at Disney who are obviously sick (this was in the past before COVID-19). They have no business being out. But it's usually because of money. It's hard to cancel a trip because someone has the flu.

However, with COVID-19, the fever even for minor cases can be 101, 102 which is pretty high. Even if you load up on tylenol and mucinex, you are still going to feel like crap. Plus you add in the Florida summer sun....  the only ride you will be on is in the ambulance if you try to wing it.


----------



## Jmljasmine

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Including taking temperatures
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247569661769715712


This makes me wonder if we will have to postpone our August trip indefinitely. Hopefully they will reimburse the tickets since the forms of temp checking they will do read 99 or higher at all times even in low outside temps for my 2 year old. They are unreliable on her. An ear check is a bit better but the only way she won't temp high at Disney is rectal. She will temp at 97 rectal but can be 100.8 temporal. So I don't want to pay when she will always be turned away when they are doing this. I really hope this isn't the case. My kids have so been looking forward to this trip.


----------



## JaxDad

Jmljasmine said:


> This makes me wonder if we will have to postpone our August trip indefinitely. Hopefully they will reimburse the tickets since the forms of temp checking they will do read 99 or higher at all times even in low outside temps for my 2 year old. They are unreliable on her. An ear check is a bit better but the only way she won't temp high at Disney is rectal. She will temp at 97 rectal but can be 100.8 temporal. So I don't want to pay when she will always be turned away when they are doing this. I really hope this isn't the case. My kids have so been looking forward to this trip.


Rectal temperature checks would at least likely keep the crowds low.

(I hope your trip works out!)


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> If they end up doing pre-checks at the parks there needs to be a quick refund for a ticket or some type credit/guest recovery. That would help to discourage guests from adopting the attitude of..... I bought my tickets so I'm going no matter what.
> 
> Plus what if a single child in a large group is singled out as a risk..what then ?


If you don't use your ticket already there is a credit option so that could be very possible.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...prices-removes-certain-items-despite-closure/


Not surprising but also am sort of surprised they are doing this now when we don't know when the parks will reopen just yet.


----------



## Jmljasmine

rteetz said:


> If you don't use your ticket already there is a credit option so that could be very possible.


Although I'm not sure she will ever outgrow this trait so hopefully they wouldn't make it a permanent policy.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-canceling-resort-reservations-through-early-may/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/late-april-villains-nite-postponed-at-disney-california-adventure/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## HeightRequirement

JaxDad said:


> Rectal temperature checks would at least likely keep the crowds low.
> 
> (I hope your trip works out!)




Would you get the option to choose which prince/princess takes your temp?


----------



## e_yerger

JaxDad said:


> Rectal temperature checks would at least likely keep the crowds low.
> 
> (I hope your trip works out!)


i would let disney security do a rectal temp if it means less people in the parks


----------



## friedela

rteetz said:


>



I can't imagine doing 12 hours in the heat with a face mask on, that sounds horrible, especially for kids.


----------



## jlwhitney

friedela said:


> I can't imagine doing 12 hours in the heat with a face mask on, that sounds horrible, especially for kids.



I dont think they will ever become required but many may choose to wear them. As much as I love Disney I won’t be going if a mask is required.


----------



## Aurora0427

friedela said:


> I can't imagine doing 12 hours in the heat with a face mask on, that sounds horrible, especially for kids.



All of this and the masks don’t fit children properly either. You’d have to have one custom made, which would probably be a cloth mask, which is going to get filthy. Are we supposed to now schedule in time at the laundromat while on vacation to wash our masks? Or buy one per each day of our trip?


----------



## Aurora0427

jlwhitney said:


> I dont think they will ever become required but many may choose to wear them. As much as I love Disney I won’t be going if a mask is required.



Me neither. I hate masks.... I wore one to pick up groceries curbside yesterday and couldn’t wait to remove it. I don’t know how Asian people wear these regularly..... I guess I’m just a spoiled American!


----------



## mshanson3121

It's funny to compare the difference in mentality. People here complaining about wearing a mask, how inconvenient they are, how awful it would be etc...  And yet, people in Asia do it every single day, even when Covid wasn't an issue, and never bat an eye. We really are an extremely spoiled society.


----------



## Aurora0427

I wonder if what we are going through will change trip cancellation policies..... if it were easier to cancel airfare for a refund or travel funds, and there were minimal penalties for canceling hotel reservations last minute, would that keep sick people from going?


----------



## Aurora0427

mshanson3121 said:


> It's funny to compare the difference in mentality. People here complaining about wearing a mask, how inconvenient they are, how awful it would be etc...  And yet, people in Asia do it every single day, even when Covid wasn't an issue, and never bat an eye. We really are an extremely spoiled society.



We totally are.... but to be fair I don’t see Asian people at Disneyland wearing masks in the summer when it’s 96 Anaheim. Because that’s miserable.


----------



## MichelinMan

jlwhitney said:


> I dont think they will ever become required but many may choose to wear them. As much as I love Disney I won’t be going if a mask is required.


Ditto. That would definitely be a step too far for me, and would lead me to cancel.

Temperature checks I could live with - although I think they are pointless. We have been testing offshore workers before they go offshore to work on the rigs, but people are still coming down with the virus and have to be evacuated from the rig. Unfortunately one poor sole last week died after coming back onshore.

My personal preference is minimal checks - by now people have enough information to be able to assess what level of risk they are prepared to take. Nothing in this life is risk free. We have a common law principle in the UK called 'volenti non fit injuria' - which is latin for 'to a willing person, no injury is done'. It basically means that if someone willingly places themselves in a position where harm might result, knowing that some degree of harm might result, they are not able to bring a claim against the other party. I beleive there are similar principles in US law.


----------



## MichelinMan

Aurora0427 said:


> I wonder if what we are going through will change trip cancellation policies..... if it were easier to cancel airfare for a refund or travel funds, and there were minimal penalties for canceling hotel reservations last minute, would that keep sick people from going?


Definitely. If I was able to, I would be postponing my trip a year to 2021 if I could (we have to travel in summer due to the length of the vacation). But because I've paid for my flights already from the UK, which cost us £2000 (around $2600), I would lose that money unless the flight was cancelled due to government restrictions. I really wish airlines would allow people to re-book for a year later - but the maximum my airline is allowing people to shift dates is 11 months, which wouldn't be good enough for me. So this is forcing me to go in July, when if I had more flexibility I would be postponing.


----------



## jlwhitney

Aurora0427 said:


> We totally are.... but to be fair I don’t see Asian people at Disneyland wearing masks in the summer when it’s 96 Anaheim. Because that’s miserable.



thays because Asians wear masks more for their awful air pollution then anything else.


----------



## vinotinto

I see Asian students wearing masks at Emory, even when it’s hot in Atlanta. I realize it is more comfortable to not wear a mask, but it can be done, and unlike the temperature check, it does protect those around.


----------



## HeightRequirement

mshanson3121 said:


> It's funny to compare the difference in mentality. People here complaining about wearing a mask, how inconvenient they are, how awful it would be etc...  And yet, people in Asia do it every single day, even when Covid wasn't an issue, and never bat an eye. We really are an extremely spoiled society.



Not true in much of Hong Kong and parts of Japan that I have visited. Some people in parts of Asia may frequently wear masks, but for the vast majority of the population some wear masks when they are sick or want to avoid pollution, not to protect against spreading viruses.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Jmljasmine said:


> This makes me wonder if we will have to postpone our August trip indefinitely. Hopefully they will reimburse the tickets since the forms of temp checking they will do read 99 or higher at all times even in low outside temps for my 2 year old. They are unreliable on her. An ear check is a bit better but the only way she won't temp high at Disney is rectal. She will temp at 97 rectal but can be 100.8 temporal. So I don't want to pay when she will always be turned away when they are doing this. I really hope this isn't the case. My kids have so been looking forward to this trip.


These kinds of temperature spikes are very common with kids. Kids can get over 100 degree fevers for just the common cold, and also in response to hot weather or exertion, etc. This is one reason why temperature checks (a pointless move against a virus that doesn't even cause any fever in many of its hosts) would be extremely impractical at Disney, and it is highly unlikely they would happen there. Iger mentioned it as a possibility once, but brainstorming ideas is different from planning. Once the data comes back to them about how difficult it is to accurately take a surface temperature for childen (Disney's primary clientele), that idea will be scrapped.


----------



## mshanson3121

HeightRequirement said:


> Not true in much of Hong Kong and parts of Japan that I have visited. Some people in parts of Asia may frequently wear masks, but for the vast majority of the population some wear masks when they are sick or want to avoid pollution, not to protect against spreading viruses.



And yet...a mask is a mask. It doesn't matter why you wear it.


----------



## mshanson3121

I think it's far more likely that mask wearing will be required, than not. Again, we're seeing it in other countries. I know there was a Canadian article last week that talked about the interim period between when we start opening up businesses again, but still don't have a vaccine etc...and still need to take certain measures, where they expect that wearing masks in public WILL be part of the requirements to open society back up. I know others have projected this as well. 

I think people need to start getting past their idea of what's comfortable and convenient for them, and realize that life as they knew it is gone for the foreseeable future. That even when society opens back up, there are still going to be restrictions and requirements and changes to how we do things, whether they like it or not. And that will include at Disney as well.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

mshanson3121 said:


> I think it's far more likely that mask wearing will be required, than not. Again, we're seeing it in other countries. I know there was a Canadian article last week that talked about the interim period between when we start opening up businesses again, but still don't have a vaccine etc...and still need to take certain measures, where they expect that wearing masks in public WILL be part of the requirements to open society back up. I know others have projected this as well.
> 
> I think people need to start getting past their idea of what's comfortable and convenient for them, and realize that life as they knew it is gone for the foreseeable future. That even when society opens back up, there are still going to be restrictions and requirements and changes to how we do things, whether they like it or not. And that will include at Disney as well.


Masks would be a health hazard in much of the southern United States, where summer temperatures are in the upper 90's & 100's daily. Especially at a place like Disney World, where people are moving around outside most of the day, in the summer, forcing people to wear masks would trigger heat stroke and possibly death in many people. That's something that cannot be safely forced in certain environments.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Masks would be a health hazard in much of the southern United States, where summer temperatures are in the upper 90's & 100's daily. Especially at a place like Disney World, where people are moving around outside most of the day, in the summer, forcing people to wear masks would trigger heat stroke and possibly death in many people. That's something that cannot be safely forced in certain environments.


If I needed to wear a face mask at Disney World there’s less than zero chance that I would go. Setting aside whether it works, I can just imagine trying to keep a face mask on while riding Test Track or Everest. Or being crammed into a table at Le Cellier and trying to eat and worrying about my face mask while 8 inches away from the next table. Or figuring out how to make the mask work at the pool.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Masks would be a health hazard in much of the southern United States, where summer temperatures are in the upper 90's & 100's daily. Especially at a place like Disney World, where people are moving around outside most of the day, in the summer, forcing people to wear masks would trigger heat stroke and possibly death in many people. That's something that cannot be safely forced in certain environments.



Not even close to true, lol. They may increase your perception of temperature, but do not have an effect on actual body temperature. And again, looking at Asia - they wear them in the summer, and looking at Being for example (where masks are common) their temperatures and humidity levels run very similar to Orlando's in the summer.


----------



## J-BOY

HeightRequirement said:


> Not true in much of Hong Kong and parts of Japan that I have visited. Some people in parts of Asia may frequently wear masks, but for the vast majority of the population some wear masks when they are sick or want to avoid pollution, not to protect against spreading viruses.


Your anecdotal evidence may be true, but Hong Kong and Japan are _*nowhere*_* near *the vast majority of the Asian population, even East Asian.


----------



## wallawallakids

I see so many people who wear masks wrong, touch their faces constantly while wearing them and take them off wrong and actually increase their risk of infection. Not to mention the incorrect fitting for children.   I just don't see how it will work.  Will Disney be purchasing mass quantities of masks and handing them out?  Are people expected to bring their own masks into the parks?  I for one would not attend if a mask is required because I can't see my 4 kids wearing a mask all day in a park.  I know they are going to play with it, and be touching their face and that would be worst for them.  Plus taking them off to eat every 5 min (my kids are constantly eating ).  Then they have to put it back on correctly, without touching the front?  On and off, on and off.  To me that is more risk for them.  I understand the mask prevents infecting others, I am all for protecting others so I would not go then until a mask isn't needed and I hope Disney will be generous with people rescheduling.


----------



## mhautz

I just wonder how well masks work for long term wearing, as there seem to be strict "rules" for their effectiveness, including basically not touching them at all when wearing them and once you do remove them you can't really put them back on because there's too much potential contamination.  It seems like during a day at Disney, there would be numerous times you would need to remove the mask to eat or drink or just plain discomfort.  Now you're talking about needing multiple masks per day, per person, for multiple days.  Not to mention properly disposing of and or storing multiple used masks.  

It could be that "normal" mask use in Asian countries doesn't require such strict adherence to such guidelines as they're normally worn for other purposes/diseases that don't pose the same challenges as Covid-19.


----------



## sky13

For what it’s worth regarding masks and hot weather - I live in Singapore, and our weather is 80-95 Fahrenheit year round and humid (perpetual summer), though admittedly there is a fair amount of air conditioning.

Under normal circumstances we don’t normally wear masks in public. I never thought I would wear a mask in public but I do now because of COVID-19. Even in our hot and humid weather.

Would I wear a mask to WDW? I’m not sure, but then again 2 months ago I would have laughed at the idea of wearing a mask whenever I venture out of the house...



jlwhitney said:


> thays because Asians wear masks more for their awful air pollution then anything else.



I think this is an over generalisation. Asia is a pretty big place and different parts of Asia wear masks for different reasons. Some places do wear masks for air pollution purposes but not in other places. E.g. in Japan it is not uncommon to see people wearing masks - and one of the reasons is that if they are ill they don’t want to spread their illness to others. Oh and last year in Hong Kong during the protests they were wearing masks to avoid facial recognition...

In Singapore... our air quality actually isn’t too bad for the vast majority of the year, unless it is haze/forest fire season. So no need to wear masks for most of the year. We are just one small tiny part of Asia though...


----------



## bookwormde

At least this will give the imagineers something to do as they figure out how and what Disney designs/charterers to get printed on the masks. Probably not good collectible though


----------



## MomOTwins

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...prices-removes-certain-items-despite-closure/



With them giving free dining to so many people I can't say I'm surprised by this.



Jmljasmine said:


> This makes me wonder if we will have to postpone our August trip indefinitely. Hopefully they will reimburse the tickets since the forms of temp checking they will do read 99 or higher at all times even in low outside temps for my 2 year old. They are unreliable on her. An ear check is a bit better but the only way she won't temp high at Disney is rectal. She will temp at 97 rectal but can be 100.8 temporal. So I don't want to pay when she will always be turned away when they are doing this. I really hope this isn't the case. My kids have so been looking forward to this trip.



The temperature concept is going to make getting through security a nightmare.  There are going to be hundreds of angry guests arguing with guest services, some rightly so (with false positives, people who "run hot"), and some trying to sneak in a sick person.  

Also, won't mean anything given people can spread covid before or after symptoms.  It is just another false reassurance like 3oz liquids at the airport.


----------



## HeightRequirement

.


----------



## rteetz

MomOTwins said:


> With them giving free dining to so many people I can't say I'm surprised by this.


I really don't think this has much to do with that. Maybe a piece of it but certainly not the main reason. Those free dining folks are still paying rack rate for their rooms and required to have a ticket so Disney is getting money in other areas. Disney really just needs to make up their losses here. Theme parks make up a HUGE chunk of their revenue. This quarter is going to take a toll on their bottom line. I expect other areas of price increases as well, whether it be merchandise, or other add ons.


----------



## HeightRequirement

J-BOY said:


> Your anecdotal evidence may be true, but Hong Kong and Japan are _*nowhere*_* near *the vast majority of the Asian population, even East Asian.


This is all anecdotal until some entity does a survey of the 4.5 billion people that live on the Asian continent. My response was to the generalization that people of Asia wear masks. While it may be more common in parts of Asia to wear masks, many in Asia do not wear masks. Without doing a formal poll, I would bet money that the majority (>50%) don't.


----------



## jlwhitney

I will be shocked if masks in the us will become required to be out in public. Maybe certain work places will required workers too or places to go but not everywhere.


----------



## HeightRequirement

jlwhitney said:


> I will be shocked if masks in the us will become required to be out in public. Maybe certain work places will required workers too or places to go but not everywhere.


Is now the time to buy 3M stock? https://www.thestreet.com/investing/3m-reaches-deal-with-trump-to-increase-n95-mask-imports


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disn...CTUxiMKsNJlXZGv-VY30xFeO6ZiQpHaGDMIQppk5XehVY


----------



## SMRT-1

My 5/2 FP+ have now disappeared from my MDE account.


----------



## vinotinto

jlwhitney said:


> I will be shocked if masks in the us will become required to be out in public. Maybe certain work places will required workers too or places to go but not everywhere.


We are almost there. It’s a recommendation from the CDC to help prevent spread from asymptomatic people:
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html
If requiring masks means that Disney can reopen earlier, I’m all for it. I don’t think the temperature check does anything and I don’t think they can reopen without a way to prevent asymptomatic/pre-symptomatic guests from spreading COVID.


----------



## jlwhitney

vinotinto said:


> We are almost there. It’s a recommendation from the CDC to help prevent spread from asymptomatic people:
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html
> If requiring masks means that Disney can reopen earlier, I’m all for it. I don’t think the temperature check does anything and I don’t think they can reopen without a way to prevent asymptomatic/pre-symptomatic guests from spreading COVID.



recommendation is one thing legal requirement is another thing. From the looks of my area in ne fl the vast majority are not choosing to wear them, some are but not even all.


----------



## Aurora0427

wallawallakids said:


> I see so many people who wear masks wrong, touch their faces constantly while wearing them and take them off wrong and actually increase their risk of infection. Not to mention the incorrect fitting for children.   I just don't see how it will work.  Will Disney be purchasing mass quantities of masks and handing them out?  Are people expected to bring their own masks into the parks?  I for one would not attend if a mask is required because I can't see my 4 kids wearing a mask all day in a park.  I know they are going to play with it, and be touching their face and that would be worst for them.  Plus taking them off to eat every 5 min (my kids are constantly eating ).  Then they have to put it back on correctly, without touching the front?  On and off, on and off.  To me that is more risk for them.  I understand the mask prevents infecting others, I am all for protecting others so I would not go then until a mask isn't needed and I hope Disney will be generous with people rescheduling.



This. . There’s a reason why medical professionals change their masks.... my uncle is a surgeon. He doesn’t wear the same surgical mask for every surgery and he doesn’t wear them all day. He doesn’t wear one to the cafeteria to eat. Because once you touch it, it’s no longer sterile and is now a risk to the person wearing it. So what’s the point of wearing one at WDW? So you wear one to maybe protect others but then end up getting yourself sick because of all the removal/ cross contamination/ improper fit issues.

Literally no vacation is worth dealing with that with two small kids who will fight me on wearing the mask in the first place.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## xuxa777

Aurora0427 said:


> This. . There’s a reason why medical professionals change their masks.... my uncle is a surgeon. He doesn’t wear the same surgical mask for every surgery and he doesn’t wear them all day. He doesn’t wear one to the cafeteria to eat. Because once you touch it, it’s no longer sterile and is now a risk to the person wearing it. So what’s the point of wearing one at WDW? So you wear one to maybe protect others but then end up getting yourself sick because of all the removal/ cross contamination/ improper fit issues.
> 
> Literally no vacation is worth dealing with that with two small kids who will fight me on wearing the mask in the first place.



Well doing surgery is a bit different then going to an amusement park   The point of the general public wearing a mask in this times is not to create a sterile environment.


----------



## rpb718

jlwhitney said:


> I will be shocked if masks in the us will become required to be out in public. Maybe certain work places will required workers too or places to go but not everywhere.



If I were to go through all the posts from the last month that have a "I will be shocked if..." statement and list them here, I could have a long post.

Now, let's say there are folks that want the economy back up and running, including attending sports games, movie theaters, and theme parks.  And let's say that a condition of this in the short term is mandating the wearing of face masks.  I would not be shocked if that were the case.

20 years ago I would never have thought that I'd have to take off my shoes to go through airport security.  Things change with the times we are in.  Nothing stays the same, even at WDW.


----------



## xuxa777

xuxa777 said:


> Well doing surgery is a bit different then going to an amusement park  The point of the general public wearing a mask in this times is not to create a sterile environment, but to prevent people spreading the virus.


----------



## The Pho

*News*
Long Island’s Adventureland is the second park to extend annual passes through the end of next season.


----------



## Aurora0427

rpb718 said:


> If I were to go through all the posts from the last month that have a "I will be shocked if..." statement and list them here, I could have a long post.
> 
> Now, let's say there are folks that want the economy back up and running, including attending sports games, movie theaters, and theme parks.  And let's say that a condition of this in the short term is mandating the wearing of face masks.  I would not be shocked if that were the case.
> 
> 20 years ago I would never have thought that I'd have to take off my shoes to go through airport security.  Things change with the times we are in.  Nothing stays the same, even at WDW.



You are absolutely correct.... two months ago no one thought they’d close Disneyland. Who knows where we’ll be by June 1! Anything is on the table, and I can see a short term implementation of masks happening.


----------



## vinotinto

The Pho said:


> *News*
> Long Island’s Adventureland is the second park to extend annual passes through the end of next season.
> 
> View attachment 486310


The extensions through the end of the season work very well for parks that have seasons. The challenge with WDW is there’s no seasons. If for example, they extend all passes expiring in 2020 through Dec 31st 2020 (for example), those with an original expiration date of 12/31/20 will get 0 extra days and some that expired right when they closed will get a bunch of days. Someone will always complain.


----------



## The Pho

vinotinto said:


> The extensions through the end of the season work very well for parks that have seasons. The challenge with WDW is there’s no seasons. If for example, they extend all passes expiring in 2020 through Dec 31st 2020 (for example), those with an original expiration date of 12/31/20 will get 0 extra days and some that expired right when they closed will get a bunch of days. Someone will always complain.


Ya it doesn’t work for Disney, Universal, or SeaWorld that well.  But most parks around the country do year to year passes.  Cedar Fair’s Knotts Berry Farm is the other one that’s announced this policy, so it has happened with a major chain (but only with one of their parks so far).


----------



## e_yerger

It's nice to see how many people wont go to the Disney parks and wear a mask.... leave room for the people who will make the "sacrifice" lol. I've postponed this trip 3 times already and gosh be darn I'll be there in a mask.


----------



## Aurora0427

e_yerger said:


> It's nice to see how many people wont go to the Disney parks and wear a mask.... leave room for the people who will make the "sacrifice" lol. I've postponed this trip 3 times already and gosh be darn I'll be there in a mask.


LOL we are spoiled locals and can hold off! I’d actually wear a mask to Disneyland if I could leave my little ones at home! I hope you get your trip!!!!


----------



## bebec22

e_yerger said:


> It's nice to see how many people wont go to the Disney parks and wear a mask.... leave room for the people who will make the "sacrifice" lol. I've postponed this trip 3 times already and gosh be darn I'll be there in a mask.


I wouldn't be opposed to wearing one but I just don't see how it would be feasible.  How would you eat? How would you swim? How would they enforce it? What about babies? Plus, my 6 year old with sensory issues would surely never keep one on.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I could see them requiring masks, but what a nightmare for a family destination. I can’t picture many small children keeping a mask on for any length of time. I know mine wouldn’t. Although, we will not travel there at all if coronavirus is such a concern that masks are required so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## e_yerger

This circles back to the conversations about Chinese culture and their abilities to wear masks in public places.


----------



## skyp4WDW

The Pho said:


> Ya it doesn’t work for Disney, Universal, or SeaWorld that well.  But most parks around the country do year to year passes.  Cedar Fair’s Knotts Berry Farm is the other one that’s announced this policy, so it has happened with a major chain (but only with one of their parks so far).


One of the problems with simply adding extra days for Passholders is that the extended time might be in a "season" that is not usable for some. {For instance, I never go in the summer anymore. Between the heat and rain, it's just not fun}. Additionally, it may be difficult to book a flight and the Resort you would prefer in that short window of time. I think they are going to need to expand the grace period further.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mshanson3121

bebec22 said:


> I wouldn't be opposed to wearing one but I just don't see how it would be feasible.  How would you eat? How would you swim? How would they enforce it? What about babies? Plus, my 6 year old with sensory issues would surely never keep one on.



You would take it off to eat. Wash your hands after removing it, and again after putting it back on. Same as any cancer, CF etc... patient does.  If the restaurants reduce their capacity, it should be easy enough to maintain a 6' distance between tables so the risk is lowered. 

Swimming, my guess is they might limit capacity in the pool. Then again, PtP transmission would be reduced in a pool setting given the moisture (higher moisture makes it harder for droplets to spread, so instead of having a 6' spray, it is reduced). 

Enforcing it would be easy - no mask, no entrance. Catch you in the park without a mask, you either put one on or you're escorted out. 

They don't recommend masks for babies, but that's much easier to manage in a stroller. For starters they don't have the close up, face to face exposure we do and also, a light receiving blanket or even a clear rain shield over the stroller would act as a mask. 

The sensory issues... unfortunately that one would probably mean not going until they either a) learn to wear a mask or b) masks are no longer required.


----------



## Iowamomof4

skyp4WDW said:


> One of the problems with simply adding extra days for Passholders is that the extended time might be in a "season" that is not usable for some. {For instance, I never go in the summer anymore. Between the heat and rain, it's just not fun}. Additionally, it may be difficult to book a flight and the Resort you would prefer in that short window of time. I think they are going to need to expand the grace period further.



Yes! I would love it if they would not just give us back the days the parks were closed, but also tack on an additional period of time to all current AP's. It could be an additional month or whatever they would deem appropriate. I get that they certainly don't have to do it, but it would be a nice gesture. 

It certainly doesn't seem very fair if they only PARTIALLY open the parks yet start the clock on AP's at that same time. Giving AP's additional time to account for the partial opening or slow ramp-up to fully functional parks would be the best way for them to not tick off their AP holders.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

mshanson3121 said:


> You would take it off to eat. Wash your hands after removing it, and again after putting it back on. Same as any cancer, CF etc... patient does.  If the restaurants reduce their capacity, it should be easy enough to maintain a 6' distance between tables so the risk is lowered.
> 
> Swimming, my guess is they might limit capacity in the pool. Then again, PtP transmission would be reduced in a pool setting given the moisture (higher moisture makes it harder for droplets to spread, so instead of having a 6' spray, it is reduced).
> 
> Enforcing it would be easy - no mask, no entrance. Catch you in the park without a mask, you either put one on or you're escorted out.
> 
> They don't recommend masks for babies, but that's much easier to manage in a stroller. For starters they don't have the close up, face to face exposure we do and also, a light receiving blanket or even* a clear rain shield over the stroller *would act as a mask.
> 
> The sensory issues... unfortunately that one would probably mean not going until they either a) learn to wear a mask or b) masks are no longer required.



A clear rain shield gets hot even when it's raining. The kid would cook in the summer heat. It would be like being left in a car.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> Requiring masks is stupid. If people are not going to wear them correctly, then they may as well not even bother. Most of them are ultimately going to end up on the ground.
> 
> And where are we going to get them from? You can't find them in the stores. People are ordering them from overseas. And there is actually a viral video going around social media showing a sweatshop in India making medical masks in unsanitary conditions.
> 
> Trump has also said that masks are not going to be mandatory and he's not going to wear one.



Look at all the gloves now people are throwing on the ground.


----------



## Aurora0427

Jimmy Mouse said:


> A clear rain shield gets hot even when it's raining. The kid would cook in the summer heat. It would be like being left in a car.



Agree. The rain shields are awful. So warm. Quite frankly if COVID is still so dangerous that there’s a train of thought that a baby or small toddler should be behind a rain shield, Disney parks probably shouldn’t be open.


----------



## e_yerger

jerry557 said:


> No way. And that is an awful analogy. Taking off your shoes at the airport is a 10 minute inconvenience. Wearing a mask at Disney World in 90 degree Florida heat is a 10-12 hour inconvenience.  There is NO WAY that is going to fly.


Then don't go to Disney World, if it's going to be that big of an issue for you.

I'm just saying, society as a whole is going to have to compromise and accept that we have to change our natural behaviors. It's going to be hard and uncomfortable and difficult. Maybe masks aren't the end all be all, but change is coming and we need to prepare for it.


----------



## rteetz

I am sure there are numerous ideas being floated around by Disney executives right now. Thats all they are ideas. We are not at the opening of the parks point yet. We are likely at least a month away if not longer. I am sure Disney will have some sort of plan in place before reopening. They have done pretty well so far with how they have handled things. They aren't going to take this lightly nor should they. The parks are a huge revenue stream for them.


----------



## wareagle57

MichelinMan said:


> Why limit travel from outside of the US entirely, especially from countries that are further along the curve than the US? I suspect it will be lifting restrictions from other countries on a case by case basis.



Because not being overly cautious is what got it here in the first place and could be what brings a second wave. You don’t have to limit it completely but you need to limit it to people who are tested.

Its not about one country being “worse” than the other with the virus. It’s about keeping it where it is, just like social distancing is. the less travel allowed, the more contained it will be. If you don’t let people cross state lines, some states can know they are 100% virus free and let people go back to work.


----------



## vinotinto

I’m looking at how/when they reopen Shanghai Disney because it’s likely they will follow the same processes and procedures at WDW. They have reopened the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel and they have reopened some of the restaurants in Shanghai Downtown Disney. They have not yet opened the Park. This suggests they will do a phased opening at WDW, when the time is right.

Note that Temperature checks and Masks are required at Shanghai Disney at all times (except for eating, of course). 
“_The resort will provide an extensive range of measures, designed to ensure a safe and healthy experience for all guests, Cast Members and Disneytown tenant employees, including strict and comprehensive approaches on sanitization, disinfection and cleanliness. In accordance with relevant regulations, every guest entering Shanghai Disney Resort will be required to undergo temperature screening procedures and present their Shanghai QR Code. *Only guests with a green Shanghai QR Code will be allowed to enter the resort. Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants.*_
https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/rules/
It really is not a far fetched idea that they will require wearing masks once they reopen WDW.


----------



## kittlesona

vinotinto said:


> I’m looking at how/when they reopen Shanghai Disney because it’s likely they will follow the same processes and procedures at WDW. They have reopened the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel and they have reopened some of the restaurants in Shanghai Downtown Disney. They have not yet opened the Park. This suggests they will do a phased opening at WDW, when the time is right.
> 
> Note that Temperature checks and Masks are required at Shanghai Disney at all times (except for eating, of course).
> “_The resort will provide an extensive range of measures, designed to ensure a safe and healthy experience for all guests, Cast Members and Disneytown tenant employees, including strict and comprehensive approaches on sanitization, disinfection and cleanliness. In accordance with relevant regulations, every guest entering Shanghai Disney Resort will be required to undergo temperature screening procedures and present their Shanghai QR Code. *Only guests with a green Shanghai QR Code will be allowed to enter the resort. Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants.*_
> https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/rules/
> It really is not a far fetched idea that they will require wearing masks once they reopen WDW.


Thank you so much for bringing this up. This has been on my mind as I read the last few pages. If it’s common practice at another Disney Park it feels highly likely that WDW will do the same.


----------



## fsjking

Almost zero chance Disney forces masks. The only two scenarios where it even gets serious discussion are government mandate forcing people to wear them, or this lasts multiple years, many many more people die than the models predict and all of american society is changed to the point masks are commonplace.


----------



## havoc315

jerry557 said:


> Requiring masks is stupid. If people are not going to wear them correctly, then they may as well not even bother. Most of them are ultimately going to end up on the ground.
> 
> And where are we going to get them from? You can't find them in the stores. People are ordering them from overseas. And there is actually a viral video going around social media showing a sweatshop in India making medical masks in unsanitary conditions.
> 
> Trump has also said that masks are not going to be mandatory and he's not going to wear one.



This isn’t hard. Disney has 2 months to make their own masks. They can give them out with the magic bands. 
I’m seeing lots of ads pop up for customized masks, ready to go. 
lots of instructions on making your own mask from your clothing or a scarf.

The countries that have successfully contained the virus are mandating masks.

hmmm... South Korea mandates masks... the virus is under control. Italy refused to use masks, the virus spiraled out of control.

so it’s stupid to emulate South Korea... much rather be like Italy?

Masks work. No, they don’t 100%eliminate transmission. 
But if an asymptomatic carrier is wearing a mask — including just a scarf over their face — it dramatically reduces their ability to spread in infection. It thereby reduces the retransmission (R0) rate.
If 10 asymptomatic carriers enter the park... would you rather they infect 25 additional people (no stupid masks!) or they re-infect only 3 people (those stupid masks capturing the moisture leaving their mouths).


----------



## havoc315

fsjking said:


> Almost zero chance Disney forces masks. The only two scenarios where it even gets serious discussion are government mandate forcing people to wear them, or this lasts multiple years, many many more people die than the models predict and all of american society is changed to the point masks are commonplace.



masks are now commonplace where I live. Went grocery shopping, 90% of the customers and 100% of the staff were wearing masks.
Some localities already are starting to mandate them.  
If Disney doesn’t mandate masks and people get sick in the park, Disney should be sued by those families for their extraordinary negligence.

Those models — the low numbers assume social distancing,MASKS, etc. if you don’t social distance, don’t do the temperature checks and don’t do masks... that’s when you get a million deaths.


----------



## maxaroni

Getting back to the taking of the temp, I am in the camp of it being pointless.  However, I think it is more for a standpoint of looking like they are doing something, as well as making one feel more  secure in seeing something is being done.  I do think it needs to be in conjunction with other efforts, although, not quite sure what.   When the country starts opening up, it will be in stages, I believe.  This is all new territory and people are figuring out things as we go.  As far as the temp taking, let’s say I enter the park at 8:00 AM, scanned and fine.  10:00 AM comes and I spike a temp.  Now, I am contagious and most probably contagious when I enter the park.


----------



## xuxa777

I wouldn't say zero chance , I heard Disney loses $60 Million a day with the parks closed. If opening sooner requires masks then I bet they open, wearing a mask is trival compared to that.  Also Disney will not be the only place that requires masks, you will see them at malls and major large gatherings for a while. The general public will have to get used to them because the other choice is to continue "stay at home" orders. Wearing a mask (really on a face covering) in public areas is a minor sacrifice to get the economy and the country back open safely.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Disney is not that important to me or my family if the only way we can go is if we wear a mask. We were supposed to be there right now but you know what? It really doesn't bother me and I thought it would. If a mask is optional I will go. No one in my family has underlying health issues.


----------



## xuxa777

maxaroni said:


> Getting back to the taking of the temp, I am in the camp of it being pointless.  However, I think it is more for a standpoint of looking like they are doing something, as well as making one feel more  secure in seeing something is being done.  I do think it needs to be in conjunction with other efforts, although, not quite sure what.   When the country starts opening up, it will be in stages, I believe.  This is all new territory and people are figuring out things as we go.  As far as the temp taking, let’s say I enter the park at 8:00 AM, scanned and fine.  10:00 AM comes and I spike a temp.  Now, I am contagious and most probably contagious when I enter the park.



Taking temperature is not a 100% solution no one has said it is (anyone postulate scenerios where it would not work to catch every case), like others have said, it is one part of mitigation that will allow the stay at home orders to be lifted, parks open, sports played etc.  Other options is to not have Disney open until we have a vaccine , which is next year at the earliest. Yeah some will think it is the worst thing and will not go, but the majority of people will go and glad to have to parks open in a relatively safer environment.


----------



## xuxa777

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Disney is not that important to me or my family if the only way we can go is if we wear a mask. We were supposed to be there right now but you know what? It really doesn't bother me and I thought it would. If a mask is optional I will go. No one in my family has underlying health issues.



Ths is the part that causes the spread or transmission, you could be spreading it to multiple people and not know. The masks are to protect others, not protecting you from getting it.


----------



## maxaroni

xuxa777 said:


> Taking temperature is not a 100% solution no one has said it is (anyone postulate scenerios where it would not work to catch every case), like others have said, it is one part of mitigation that will allow the stay at home orders to be lifted, parks open, sports played etc.  Other options is to not have Disney open until we have a vaccine , which is next year at the earliest. Yeah some will think it is the worst thing and will not go, but the majority of people will go and glad to have to parks open in a relatively safer environment.



yes, that is why I said it needs to be in conjunction with other things. Still see it pointless but it wouldn’t stop Me from going.    I do think that we will be in a new normal.


----------



## rpb718

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Disney is not that important to me or my family if the only way we can go is if we wear a mask. We were supposed to be there right now but you know what? It really doesn't bother me and I thought it would. If a mask is optional I will go. No one in my family has underlying health issues.



See - this is the issue.  I'm happy you and your family have no underlying health issues and the chances are good that even if you contracted COVID-19 you and your family may be asymptomatic.  But you are exactly the people that need to wear masks so you don't spread it to others who may be compromised and get seriously ill.  That's what the masks are for.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

xuxa777 said:


> Ths is the part that causes the spread or transmission, you could be spreading it to multiple peopel and not know. The masks are to protect others, not protecting you from getting it.


All the "Experts" have been wrong so many times, there is no way we really know that for sure.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Disney is not that important to me or my family if the only way we can go is if we wear a mask. We were supposed to be there right now but you know what? It really doesn't bother me and I thought it would. If a mask is optional I will go. No one in my family has underlying health issues.



same. Will be easy to skip if they are required. But I also don’t see them being required for disney , they would spend all day trying to police them. They already have a hard enough time enforcing rules.


----------



## elle21

havoc315 said:


> This isn’t hard. Disney has 2 months to make their own masks. They can give them out with the magic bands.
> I’m seeing lots of ads pop up for customized masks, ready to go.
> lots of instructions on making your own mask from your clothing or a scarf.
> 
> The countries that have successfully contained the virus are mandating masks.
> 
> hmmm... South Korea mandates masks... the virus is under control. Italy refused to use masks, the virus spiraled out of control.
> 
> so it’s stupid to emulate South Korea... much rather be like Italy?
> 
> Masks work. No, they don’t 100%eliminate transmission.
> But if an asymptomatic carrier is wearing a mask — including just a scarf over their face — it dramatically reduces their ability to spread in infection. It thereby reduces the retransmission (R0) rate.
> If 10 asymptomatic carriers enter the park... would you rather they infect 25 additional people (no stupid masks!) or they re-infect only 3 people (those stupid masks capturing the moisture leaving their mouths).


Check out the approach that Sweden is taking. And the science to back up herd immunity.


----------



## Animal

Jimmy Mouse said:


> All the "Experts" have been wrong so many times, there is no way we really know that for sure.


I defer to Doctors on this one. They have much training and experience in such matters.


----------



## jerry557

A recent study suggested that the coronavirus can survive on the outside of face coverings for up to 7 days.

https://www.wtxl.com/news/coronavir...ive-on-outside-of-face-masks-for-up-to-7-days
So you want me to wear a face covering, that I will be breathing in and out, which may harbor the virus for 7 days? No thank you.


----------



## ilanakan

MichelinMan said:


> I was pretty optimistic that the parks would be open 1st June, on the basis of how the virus is peaking in both Europe, and also the USA as a whole. I am a safety, risk and statistic expert, and I've been doing quite a lot of number crunching on the figures coming out of various regions, and initially, Florida looked like it was following the trends from other regions. But my latest analysis of data seems to indicate that Florida is being pretty successful in flattening the curve, which will push out the peak date somewhat. So I have now changed my opinion, and think that there is a reducing chance of the parks being open 1st June - I would say that a 1st July date is more likely. We arrive 6th July, so I would place the chances of our trip going ahead no better than 50/50 at the moment.
> 
> Even if it does open by the time of our holiday, I'm worried what the experience will be like. The cancellation of the CP does worry me - does this mean that one of the parks might need to close? If so, that could be enough for us to postpone our trip. This is likely to be the last trip we make to WDW as a family, and with the amount we are paying for the trip, we don't really want to it to be compromised on quality. A closure of any of MK, AK, or DHS would be enough for us to cancel, as we want to experience the newer rides that are there since our last visit. EPCOT we could possibly cope without - not much new there at the moment, and the construction going on makes it less appealing. I could see some benefit for Disney in keeping EPCOT closed a bit longer - it would allow them to get on with the construction work much more easily. However the lost revenue from the restaurants might be an issue. But closing a main park would potentially make crowds in the other parks worse. So my gut feeling is that if the parks open, all will open at once, to spread out crowds.
> 
> However, I can easily see Disney closing one of the water parks - and closing one of those isn't a deal breaker for us. Likewise other stuff like miniature golf. Individual restaurants or food kiosks might well be closed as well - numbers are likely to be lower than usual (I can't see a flood of people coming in the first few weeks the parks open back up).
> 
> But for foreign visitors, it won't just be what is going on at Disney - I'm from the UK, and whether Universal, SeaWorld and Discovery Cove are open as well will factor into our decision - if they aren't, then even if Disney is fully open, we will postpone the trip until next year. However, I suspect all the parks will try to co-ordinate opening, because if they don't, the first park to open is just going to get flooded with guests. One way around this is to limit attendance to resort guests only at WDW - that would be nice for us, as we are staying on-site. But that could end up with more crowds going to the other Orlando parks - so I think it would be better not to do that, for the greater good of Orlando tourism.


I hope your prediction is right.  Only thing is, will there be international flights?  We are due for a Sep trip from Australia, and I'm really worried that even if the parks do open fully, our flights from and back to Australia will be cancelled.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Ultimately, if Disney opens up...masks will be as pointless as the temp checks.

Since masks are not required in dining...and dining halls are indoors and temp-controlled, any benefit you might get for disease control with the masks gets ruined in all the eating establishments in the parks.  It won't even matter if folks are putting them on and off correctly, keeping them clean, etc...the fact that that people will be eating, touching, breathing in a cool 68 degrees on hard surfaces will just make every dining hall and bathroom the virus traps...and it will be hard for folks not to eat and pee during their trips.

But, that does also avoid the fact that people will drip ice cream on their mask, get it soaked on Splash Mountain or in the rain, chew through it (if disposable), and then just drop it...and you'll have medical waste all through the park.

In the Chinese videos, there are no kids...b/c the folks in China that wear masks are the workers and the adults...and even then, before this broke out, adults never wore them (my brother and his Chinese wife didn't even have masks til they returned after my mom's funeral)...

Masks are worn b/c you have to do something...no one wears them b/c they want to do something...

Disney falls in the want...not the have...so no one will want to wear them...

So, if Disney can't open without masks, Disney can't open.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

mshanson3121 said:


> Not even close to true, lol. They may increase your perception of temperature, but do not have an effect on actual body temperature. And again, looking at Asia - they wear them in the summer, and looking at Being for example (where masks are common) their temperatures and humidity levels run very similar to Orlando's in the summer.


Beijing temperatures are nowhere near the upper 90's & 100's, which we get in the American South. And yes, wearing a mask over your nose and mouth can increase your risk of heat stroke. This is obviously a topic you know little about. You don't seem to be from an area that has to deal with extreme summers.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

e_yerger said:


> Then don't go to Disney World, if it's going to be that big of an issue for you.
> 
> I'm just saying, society as a whole is going to have to compromise and accept that we have to change our natural behaviors. It's going to be hard and uncomfortable and difficult. Maybe masks aren't the end all be all, but change is coming and we need to prepare for it.



There will 100% be families who don’t go to Disney parks if they open and virus is still spreading, masks or not. Going to WDW is optional & a luxury, even though we love it beyond measure. Disney is very important to me, but we absolutely will not go to WDW at all if it is “hard, uncomfortable or difficult.” We will not put our family or potentially high risk son at risk. I would be very sad if we were unable to travel there, but I would never compromise my family’s health to do so.

As long as coronavirus is an issue, we will not go. Little kids touch surfaces then rub their eyes when they’re tired. Little kids set their food on the table without thinking. Things masks do practically nothing to mitigate. 

We will change our natural behaviors at home where we have to, but we won’t go to a place like WDW so long as coronavirus is an issue.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Animal said:


> I defer to Doctors on this one. They have much training and experience in such matters.


I listen to doctors and take their advice seriously, but I don't defer my thinking to them. I now do question them when I don't see something their way, and I will no longer follow their advice if they can't justify it to my satisfaction. As someone who has been harmed by doctors (for example, prescribed a medication that caused a permanent side effect after the doctor assured me it was harmless), I have learned from experience that the human body is very complicated, that there is still a great deal doctors in general don't know about the human body, and that individual doctors vary greatly in their quality of training, expertise and insight.


----------



## havoc315

elle21 said:


> Check out the approach that Sweden is taking. And the science to back up herd immunity.



herd immunity requires either:
1. A long time. 
2. lots and lots of death first.

per capita... Sweden is doing worse than the US.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Beijing temperatures are nowhere near the upper 90's & 100's, which we get in the American South. And yes, wearing a mask over your nose and mouth can increase your risk of heat stroke. This is obviously a topic you know little about. You don't seem to be from an area that has to deal with extreme summers.


 
Beijing most definitely has highs in the upper 90’s. July and August can be oppressive.


----------



## ilanakan

Sandiz08 said:


> Doing temperature checks on guests would make people feel better about going to Disney. Not going to be perfect , but it’s better than nothing, as the virus isn’t going to go away.





Aurora0427 said:


> We totally are.... but to be fair I don’t see Asian people at Disneyland wearing masks in the summer when it’s 96 Anaheim. Because that’s miserable.


Singapore, Vietnam, Thailand and many more Asian countries suffer from very humid and hot weather all year long, and still wear masks - if you have to you get used to it.


----------



## MichelinMan

elle21 said:


> Check out the approach that Sweden is taking. And the science to back up herd immunity.


Too early to say whether Sweden's approach is working. From my data it suggests that maybe the virus is strarting to increase exponentially there too. But no different to other European countries. So all the extra measures being introduced in many countries may not actually have much effect.

The epidemiologists in the UK stated that the single most effective measure that lowers the curve is for people to self isolate for 7 days when they get symptoms. All other measures have a much smaller effect. There are even studies that have been showing shutting schools have a minimal effect.

So it wil be interesting to see how Sweden pans out - that will be a good guide on whether extra measures are really necessary.


----------



## MichelinMan

havoc315 said:


> herd immunity requires either:
> 1. A long time.
> 2. lots and lots of death first.
> 
> per capita... Sweden is doing worse than the US.


Not sure that Sweden is much worse for their position along the 'curve'. From my data, Sweden and USA are following similar curves, but Sweden is about 5 days ahead, so their per capita rate is higher than USA at the moment. There is a problem with Sweden's data, in that it is pretty erratic - for example, hardly any reports on a weekend and then a big spike every Monday. You need to look at trends, rather than single days.


----------



## MichelinMan

I've been tracking data from regions all around the world - and have noticed that Brazil's figures are now starting to ramp up. So that got me thinking - what impact will all this have on tour groups, such as the ones from Brazil, that plague WDW sometimes? I suspect that most of those organised groups may get cancelled or postponed in the short term - it is all very well individual families making a decision about relative levels of risk, but organised groups are bound to be more cautious in their approach.


----------



## Thecouch

Sweden rates are 10x worse then neighbouring countries Finland and Norway who do have restrictions. There countries are very spread out so will have lower rates.

 Australia has been pretty successful with  some of the earliest cases and deaths outside of China and we are down to 2% growth. 50 deaths in the country, 6000 positive cases and a higher test rate % then usa. Our government is telling people only sick people need mask if they do have to go out. But we have pretty strict rules besides mask.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Beijing temperatures are nowhere near the upper 90's & 100's, which we get in the American South. And yes, wearing a mask over your nose and mouth can increase your risk of heat stroke. This is obviously a topic you know little about. You don't seem to be from an area that has to deal with extreme summers.



Beijing 2019 in July. 

https://www.accuweather.com/en/cn/beijing/101924/july-weather/101924?year=2019
Average: 32.7

Orlando 2019 in July. 

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/orlando/32801/july-weather/328169?year=2019
Average: 32.9 

Another fun fact, masks are becoming common in New Delhi due to pollution. Their average temperature for APRIL of last year? 37.6 - almost 5 degrees higher than Orlando's summer high. 


As for your claim of heat stroke, let's examine the facts shall we? 

Now for starters, common sense alone tells us that if your claim was real, then people wearing masks in the summer (which people do all over the world for a variety of reasons, including medical, yes, even in the US, but we'll continue to focus on Asia since it is more common there) would be dropping like flies of heat stroke, and the usage of masks in summer would cease to be recommended. And yet - they don't. 

But moving on... 

Fact 1: Heatstroke is a condition caused by your body overheating, usually as a result of prolonged exposure to or physical exertion in high temperatures. This most serious form of heat injury, heatstroke, can occur if your body temperature rises to 104 F (40 C) or higher.

It is caused by an actual change in core body temperature, NOT perceived temperature. 

Fact: surgical face masks (the type expected to be worn in public, due to the costs associated with N95s) do not significantly impact core temperature.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0emXmjTunSCbhmiacuHRzQ[/URL]

Give it a read. A study done in Hong Kong during the SARS outbreak, determining the effect wearing a mask had on body temperature. For the record, Hong Kings average temperature in July was 32. 

As for the results, N95s affected oral temperature, but the surgical masks had little to no affect. The increase in aural temperature for the N95s was of "no clinical significance". At the end you'll notice that they said even for the N95 masks, the oral temperatures never rose above 38 (100.4), which is the medical threshold for fever. And only 5% of people even rose above 37.5 (99.5). 

Aural rose even less which implies a clinically insignificant effect on core temperature. But even if the core temperature did rise to 37.5, that temperature is not even close to being high enough to cause heat stroke. 

So let's try to move away from unfounded hysterical claims shall we? 

Oh, and just for the record to address your claims that I "lack knowledge" because of where I live...  yes I live in Canada. However,  in my area of Canada while not sustained all summer, we always get temperatures at some point in the high 80s and 90s with humidity levels equal to or HIGHER than Florida's, which create dangerous heat indexes pretty much on par with what Disney sees. My husband, a former contractor, spent many a summer working during those days wearing N95s and respirator masks doing reno's - and guess what? No heat stroke.

Have a good day.


----------



## McKelly

I am wearing a mask now, at work, only when I make contact with the public to protect THEM.  I don't find it comfortable at all.  As much as it PAINS ME, if I have to wear a mask at a theme park, I guess my theme park days are over.  I'm hoping they find a vaccination sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...prices-removes-certain-items-despite-closure/


Bold move Disney, let’s see how it works out for you.


----------



## havoc315

MichelinMan said:


> Not sure that Sweden is much worse for their position along the 'curve'. From my data, Sweden and USA are following similar curves, but Sweden is about 5 days ahead, so their per capita rate is higher than USA at the moment. There is a problem with Sweden's data, in that it is pretty erratic - for example, hardly any reports on a weekend and then a big spike every Monday. You need to look at trends, rather than single days.



Sweden is a horrible test case for many reasons. 
It’s also showing a 8% mortality rate. Has a much steeper curve than the US.

The best example of herd immunity strategy as would apply to the US, is the UK.

They attempted herd immunity... then went social distancing when everything started to get out of control.

How’s the U.K. doing? With very limited testing, they are certainly vastly under counting their death rate. But so far, they are losing 91 out of every million people. (Not every million infected people,out of total population). That number will continue to rise. They are fairly early in their curve.
Despite a much smaller population than the US, their deaths will likely hit a higher peak than the US.
How did herd immunity go in Italy?


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold move Disney, let’s see how it works out for you.



Translation = revenue goes up, park attendance goes down?  I thought that is what they have been chasing for years.


----------



## xuxa777

The masks if needed to open the park will be fine, and the majority of people will be fine wearing them. This discussion reminds me of the discussion on this board of the Skyliner before it opened. Go take a look at that thread In transportation sub forum. There was and still is a very vocal group that has the opinion that the Skyliner is a literal death trap and will be a couple failure. The main reason because they don’t have air conditioners in them. They also created and nitpicked many others scenerios that would cause problems and failure of the the Skyliner. some of the scenarios were quite intricate to say the least. In reality the Skyliner is a big success and a vast majority of guests love and use it.

The masks, or coverings over ones mouth, bandannas, or cute homemade Disney/Etsy ones won’t be a big deal at all to a vast majority of guests. I even remember the uproar that some had over the magic bands and how they were the worst thing in the world, with he rfid chips tracking you etc. People will always want to go to Disney and will adapt quickly to the change.

edit to add - if I was crafty I would be opening a Disney Etsy mask/face covering store asap


----------



## vinotinto

At the end of the day, it will be about what allows Disney to open the earliest while mitigating risk. Self-isolation of those carrying COVID is the best solution. Unfortunately, not an option for WDW. The next option? Masks. It's not about protecting the person wearing the mask. It's about having *everyone* wearing the mask to minimize the spread to others.

"When the WHO recommended against restrictions on travelers from China, officials in Taiwan implemented bans from the original affected areas and later widened them. As the WHO advised that masks weren’t necessary, Taiwan ramped up production and issued them to citizens.

As the pandemic spreads around the world, Taiwan has recorded just 339 cases and 5 deaths, 1  compared to official figures of more than 82,000 cases  in China and more than 10 times that number globally. The vast majority of Taiwan’s cases are of citizens returning from Europe or the Americas."
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/a...e-on-who-in-covid-19-shows-its-place-in-world


----------



## jerry557

The World Health Organization disagrees with the idea of the general public wearing masks. The scientific community can't seem to come to an agreement on whether it is helpful or not. The President of the United States also says he will not be wearing one. I don't see any elected officials in the US wearing them. If this is the "new normal" why isn't the government wearing them?


----------



## lilypgirl

hertamaniac said:


> Translation = revenue goes up, park attendance goes down?  I thought that is what they have been chasing for years.


 Honestly I  would rather pay a little more for lower attendance.


----------



## charmed59

I was in China last summer for 3 weeks, starting in Shanghai, ending in Beijing.  I live in central Florida.  Yes, the weather at that point in time was very similar, and very hot and humid.  That said, we saw no more than 1% of the Chinese public wearing masks.  That could have been because people are instructed to wear them when sick, and summer isn’t flu season there.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hertamaniac said:


> Translation = revenue goes up, park attendance goes down?  I thought that is what they have been chasing for years.


Pretty sure both revenue and park attendance are going to go down.  Then again, I’m in the minority here in believing that Disney World (the parks anyway) isn’t reopening in 2020, so I guess we’ll see.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Remy is Up said:


> Posting something inflammatory from a very politically motivated website isnt fact or news and has nothing to do with this thread.
> That being said, Disney has decisions to make and will certainly make them. But, keep in mind, the whole tourism industry is being slammed and the tone form most companies at this point is if you get it, use sick leave and then STD. If you dont have that and cant work, then you arent getting paid. Not to say Disney will follow suit BUT if they do they wont be the only ones.



Inflammatory isnt necessary.  I agree 100%.  we should all be respectful to one another, even when we disagree.  however, this entire thing has become politicized, unfortunately, in America, so saying politics should not be a part of the conversation is also bias.  having said that, disboards asks that political and Christian discussions not be a thing here, so we should respect that.


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Pretty sure both revenue and park attendance are going to go down.  Then again, I’m in the minority here in believing that Disney World (the parks anyway) isn’t reopening in 2020, so I guess we’ll see.



Maybe.  I think it is likely that the average guest expenditure will be higher even though there will be less guests.


----------



## mhautz

hertamaniac said:


> Maybe.  I think it is likely that the average guest expenditure will be higher even though there will be less guests.



Yeah, I think the people able to go this summer and fall are probably the people who went relatively unscathed financially and there will be a willingness to have a "special" trip.   I just rescheduled for July (I'm a realistic 50/50 on this timeframe) and assuming my current situation stays the same (I don't picture my job disappearing), I intend to add a portion of our stimulus money to our trip budget.  I say this half jokingly, but I kind of feel like it's my "civic duty" to use that money for aspects of the economy that were clearly harmed, such as tourism.


----------



## xuxa777

On a good news, the good trends are continuing, the majority of Europe is post peak and decreasing as expected. NY hospitalizations have continued to decline. The model the WH references now has reduced the projected deaths in the US down another 20K, now down to 60K, which is obviously horrible but now puts it into a really bad flu season numbers.  The fact that COVID last night claimed one of my favorite songwriters, John Prine, make me even hate it more.

That being said the curve is being flattened significantly, nationwide.

This mitigation, stay at home is working great. This should make mid July much more feasible for some type of soft open, IMHO I move my prediction up to Disney Springs (just DS, not resorts or parks) being open June 1st.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

jerry557 said:


> The World Health Organization disagrees with the idea of the general public wearing masks. The scientific community can't seem to come to an agreement on whether it is helpful or not. The President of the United States also says he will not be wearing one. I don't see any elected officials in the US wearing them. If this is the "new normal" why isn't the government wearing them?



Dr Tedros of WHO initially said that we should not worry and it could not pass person to person, but today we are being told something different.   (clearly)  Enough to make you question anything they say.

It is stated by doctors over and over that many people have it and they will never get the "disease". It is also coming out that we are being lied to about the number of deaths it is causing as COVID is being listed as the cause of death regardless of the real cause. So, inflating numbers makes it seem it is much more contagious and scary than it is. I am pretty sure our elected officials know this.  my guess is that is why they are not wearing masks. (not looking to argue stats, just saying we can only guess based on that)

I am an officer of a fairly large PD.  Cities in our state are asking citizens to turn in all of their masks and requesting masks be made for first responders and hospitals.  We have not seen a single mask from the supposed thousands upon thousands that have been collected and donated.  This includes the large company donations.  Nobody is wearing them from our department.  My boss jokes that they are all being delivered to an underground bunker somewhere. hah

Your question/point is valid. I do not think we will get an answer.


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> edit to add - if I was crafty I would be opening a Disney Etsy mask/face covering store asap



right?!?! I was looking on etsy the other day at masks and was surprised by the lack of disney themed masks.  Ended up buying a Marvel themed one, but would have gotten a decent looking Disney one right off the bat


----------



## MichelinMan

havoc315 said:


> Sweden is a horrible test case for many reasons.
> It’s also showing a 8% mortality rate. Has a much steeper curve than the US.
> 
> The best example of herd immunity strategy as would apply to the US, is the UK.
> 
> They attempted herd immunity... then went social distancing when everything started to get out of control.
> 
> How’s the U.K. doing? With very limited testing, they are certainly vastly under counting their death rate. But so far, they are losing 91 out of every million people. (Not every million infected people,out of total population). That number will continue to rise. They are fairly early in their curve.
> Despite a much smaller population than the US, their deaths will likely hit a higher peak than the US.
> How did herd immunity go in Italy?


I just wish that the mods would allow me to post my graphs so I can show that the Swedish curve is virtually the same as the US. But take it from me, there isn't much difference. The Swedish curve is also following UK closely.

On the UK figures, the deaths figures are accurate, and not really affected by numbers tested - comparing deaths from country to country is reasonably consistent, and not many deaths aren't being tested in the UK. You are correct that testing isn't as widespread here in the UK, but that won't really affect the death statistics.

Plus the UK strategy wasn't just based on herd immunity at the start (I know that for a fact due to other briefings I get through my work, and one of my colleagues is involved with the response to this). The strategy was always to isolate on the sign of symptoms, but that would have the effect of building up herd immunity. Sweden's measures are not too different to that strategy, which is why it is really interesting to see what is happening there, like I said. My stats show that the curve in UK is starting to peak - I put our peak about 1 week away.

Finally, whilst everybody keeps going on about Italy, the worst country when you normalise for population size, is actually Spain.

Mods, please can I have permission to post my graph? Debating about when the parks might open is proving very difficult unless we can debate about when peaks might occur, and my graphs would help. Whilst I am confident that the USA as a whole will have peaked early enough to make a 1st June date realistic, I don't think Florida will have peaked early enough to be open by then. Mid June at the earliest for Florida, and more realistically July is my guess. But at the moment we are all just guessing, because whilst the models should now be able to be validated on the upwards part of the curve, we are all still relying on pure models for the downward part of the curve. We need to wait for more info on what happens with Italy and Spain to know how that might look. It is no good looking at China or S Korea - their curves have been very different (and they are susceptible to a large 2nd peak as a result).


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> On a good news, the good trends are continuing, the majority of Europe is post peak and decreasing as expected. NY hospitalizations have continued to decline. The model the WH references now has reduced the projected deaths in the US down another 20K, now down to 60K, which is obviously horrible but now puts it into a really bad flu season numbers.  The fact that COVID last night claimed one of my favorite songwriters, John Prine, make me even hate it more.
> 
> That being said the curve is being flattened significantly, nationwide.
> 
> This mitigation, stay at home is working great. This should make mid July much more feasible for some type of soft open, IMHO I move my prediction up to Disney Springs (just DS, not resorts or parks) being open June 1st.



watch out, you're not allowed to be optimistic about the virus, and if you think we won't be quarantined for at least a year, you're not very bright

At least that's what half the places I go to tell me (can't stand going to Reddit anymore because of that.  If you believe things will lighten up before the new year, then you're an idiot or not taking it seriously)


----------



## xuxa777

I could see for mask usage in the parks is to require them only to be use in the queues. The exposure concern is only if you are inside 6 ft with a person that has it, for over 15 minutes. WH and CDC stated that this morning.
You wouldn't have to wear it on rides or just walking around


----------



## jerry557

MichelinMan said:


> Mods, please can I have permission to post my graph? Debating about when the parks might open is proving very difficult unless we can debate about when peaks might occur, and my graphs would help. Whilst I am confident that the USA as a whole will have peaked early enough to make a 1st June date realistic, I don't think Florida will have peaked early enough to be open by then. Mid June at the earliest for Florida, and more realistically July is my guess. But at the moment we are all just guessing, because whilst the models should now be able to be validated on the upwards part of the curve, we are all still relying on pure models for the downward part of the curve. We need to wait for more info on what happens with Italy and Spain to know how that might look. It is no good looking at China or S Korea - their curves have been very different (and they are susceptible to a large 2nd peak as a result).



Models are suggesting Florida will peak on April 21. Not in June.


----------



## havoc315

MichelinMan said:


> I just wish that the mods would allow me to post my graphs so I can show that the Swedish curve is virtually the same as the US. But take it from me, there isn't much difference. The Swedish curve is also following UK closely.
> 
> On the UK figures, the deaths figures are accurate, and not really affected by numbers tested - comparing deaths from country to country is reasonably consistent, and not many deaths aren't being tested in the UK. You are correct that testing isn't as widespread here in the UK, but that won't really affect the death statistics.
> 
> Plus the UK strategy wasn't just based on herd immunity at the start (I know that for a fact due to other briefings I get through my work, and one of my colleagues is involved with the response to this). The strategy was always to isolate on the sign of symptoms, but that would have the effect of building up herd immunity. Sweden's measures are not too different to that strategy, which is why it is really interesting to see what is happening there, like I said. My stats show that the curve in UK is starting to peak - I put our peak about 1 week away.
> 
> Finally, whilst everybody keeps going on about Italy, the worst country when you normalise for population size, is actually Spain.
> 
> Mods, please can I have permission to post my graph? Debating about when the parks might open is proving very difficult unless we can debate about when peaks might occur, and my graphs would help. Whilst I am confident that the USA as a whole will have peaked early enough to make a 1st June date realistic, I don't think Florida will have peaked early enough to be open by then. Mid June at the earliest for Florida, and more realistically July is my guess. But at the moment we are all just guessing, because whilst the models should now be able to be validated on the upwards part of the curve, we are all still relying on pure models for the downward part of the curve. We need to wait for more info on what happens with Italy and Spain to know how that might look. It is no good looking at China or S Korea - their curves have been very different (and they are susceptible to a large 2nd peak as a result).



I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.


----------



## hertamaniac

mhautz said:


> Yeah, I think the people able to go this summer and fall are probably the people who went relatively unscathed financially and there will be a willingness to have a "special" trip.



I think there will also be another "bucket" of people that will use the recent data/concern as fuel to overspend and make that trip to WDW a reality; they will do it as soon as possible.


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> watch out, you're not allowed to be optimistic about the virus, and if you think we won't be quarantined for at least a year, you're not very bright
> 
> At least that's what half the places I go to tell me (can't stand going to Reddit anymore because of that.  If you believe things will lighten up before the new year, then you're an idiot or not taking it seriously)



Ha so true, reddit is all doomsday like they want it to happen.

Back in late Feb, I was saying the parks would close mid March, and caught a whole bunch a negatively, "your crazy, parks will never close, Vegas will never close etc etc.

Now I say that things are looking up and same people will say you are crazy, the parks will be closed for a year   Disney going bankrupt etc.

Alas the internet!

On a serious note I do appreciate the discourse to pass the time (thanks mods!) and this thread has been great for that, all opinions are valid are fun to discuss. The one thing this has taught us is nobody really knows the answers.

Stay safe out there.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Models are suggesting Florida will peak on April 21. Not in June.



He's talking about a Disney opening date, not the actual peak date.


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> Ha so true, reddit is all doomsday like they want it to happen.
> 
> *Back in late Feb, I was saying the parks would close mid March, and caught a whole bunch a negatively, "your crazy, parks will never close, Vegas will never close etc etc*.
> 
> Now I say that things are looking up and same people will say you are crazy, the parks will be closed for a year   Disney going bankrupt etc.
> 
> Alas the internet!
> 
> On a serious note I do appreciate the discourse to pass the time (thanks mods!) and this thread has been great for that, all opinions are valid are fun to discuss. The one thing this has taught us is nobody really knows the answers.
> 
> Stay safe out there.



I will defend this slightly, and at that time, I think most of us didn't think it'd get to that point.  Like many saying, Disney has never closed before outside of Hurricanes and the one day for 9/11.  This is all uncharted territory.  But yes, you are right about the rest.


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> I just wish that the mods would allow me to post my graphs so I can show that the Swedish curve is virtually the same as the US. But take it from me, there isn't much difference. The Swedish curve is also following UK closely.
> 
> On the UK figures, the deaths figures are accurate, and not really affected by numbers tested - comparing deaths from country to country is reasonably consistent, and not many deaths aren't being tested in the UK. You are correct that testing isn't as widespread here in the UK, but that won't really affect the death statistics.
> 
> Plus the UK strategy wasn't just based on herd immunity at the start (I know that for a fact due to other briefings I get through my work, and one of my colleagues is involved with the response to this). The strategy was always to isolate on the sign of symptoms, but that would have the effect of building up herd immunity. Sweden's measures are not too different to that strategy, which is why it is really interesting to see what is happening there, like I said. My stats show that the curve in UK is starting to peak - I put our peak about 1 week away.
> 
> Finally, whilst everybody keeps going on about Italy, the worst country when you normalise for population size, is actually Spain.
> 
> Mods, please can I have permission to post my graph? Debating about when the parks might open is proving very difficult unless we can debate about when peaks might occur, and my graphs would help. Whilst I am confident that the USA as a whole will have peaked early enough to make a 1st June date realistic, I don't think Florida will have peaked early enough to be open by then. Mid June at the earliest for Florida, and more realistically July is my guess. But at the moment we are all just guessing, because whilst the models should now be able to be validated on the upwards part of the curve, we are all still relying on pure models for the downward part of the curve. We need to wait for more info on what happens with Italy and Spain to know how that might look. It is no good looking at China or S Korea - their curves have been very different (and they are susceptible to a large 2nd peak as a result).



You are correct, However we don't need graphs and charts here, people can easily see the information it is just one click away. All the data is super easy to find. Discussion about the data in detail just gets very tiring and the will turn in to a debate on arguing data, which is even worse. I try to keep it very general and not debate.  I do appreaciate your thoughts and you have great points but IMHO debating the data is not worth it here


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> I will defend this slightly, and at that time, I think most of us didn't think it'd get to that point.  Like many saying, Disney has never closed before outside of Hurricanes and the one day for 9/11.  This is all uncharted territory.  But yes, you are right about the rest.



Yes I get that and completely understand. Personally I didn't think we would have stay at home orders in the US like we do. It got truly scary for a while there, but we are coming out of this.


----------



## MaxSkywalker

fsjking said:


> Almost zero chance Disney forces masks. The only two scenarios where it even gets serious discussion are government mandate forcing people to wear them, or this lasts multiple years, many many more people die than the models predict and all of american society is changed to the point masks are commonplace.



There are already cities and counties - particularly in California - requiring people to wear masks in public, or risk a fine.


----------



## jlwhitney

osufeth24 said:


> watch out, you're not allowed to be optimistic about the virus, and if you think we won't be quarantined for at least a year, you're not very bright
> 
> At least that's what half the places I go to tell me (can't stand going to Reddit anymore because of that.  If you believe things will lighten up before the new year, then you're an idiot or not taking it seriously)



ain’t that the truth!


----------



## MichelinMan

havoc315 said:


> I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I totally agree with you about there being another spike afterwards. In fact, I think we need to prepare ourselves for cases to continue for the next 12-18 months. But the subsequent spikes in most countries will not be as severe as the first one, and critical care will be more able to cope. Some countries, like China and South Korea, have not had a very big initial outbreak, so they are more vulnerable, and relaxation of measures in those places is unlikely to be as quick as other countries. But the economic consequences of continuing the lockdown for too long, and the knock on effect that will have on the health of a nation, could be worse than the virus itself. There is a tipping point that will be reached, and 1st June looks like a reasonable date to aim for in most regions.


----------



## jlwhitney

havoc315 said:


> I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.



but also a month ago we were barely testing and some places not at all. Every person that tests positives that isolates will keep a future spike lower and then hospitals can respond better. We won’t be as blind as we were. The current spike we have right now is from a build up of somewhere between 1-2 months possible more of many many people out and about spreading it.


----------



## jerry557

havoc315 said:


> I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.



So the solution is what? Stay locked down until we get a vaccine, which may never come?


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> You are correct, However we don't need graphs and charts here, people can easily see the information it is just one click away. All the data is super easy to find. Discussion about the data in detail just gets very tiring and the will turn in to a debate on arguing data, which is even worse. I try to keep it very general and not debate.  I do appreaciate your thoughts and you have great points but IMHO debating the data is not worth it here


Trouble is, as a risk, reliability and safety expert, who has spent most of my career doing statistical analysis and research, the way most of the data is presented on the Internet is flawed in some way. Even the UK government briefings present data in a way which is flawed - there were some graphs presented yesterday that had me screaming at the television set which made the USA look much worse than it is, when compared to the UK!


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> Trouble is, as a risk, reliability and safety expert, who has spent most of my career doing statistical analysis and research, the way most of the data is presented on the Internet is flawed in some way. Even the UK government briefings present data in a way which is flawed - there were some graphs presented yesterday that had me screaming at the television set which made the USA look much worse than it is, when compared to the UK!



I totally agree, due to some bad graphic design choices, there have been some very bad charts/graphs out there. Those same bad charts and data would start appearing in here and then the thread really goes off the rails.


----------



## rteetz

I think we need to reel it in a bit.


----------



## MichelinMan

jerry557 said:


> Models are suggesting Florida will peak on April 21. Not in June.


I didn't say Florida will peak in June. My estimate of peak for Florida is early May - then allow another 4 weeks for the curve to decline takes us into June, and you are probably looking at mid-June as the earliest date for re-opening WDW. But more realistically, just to give a bit more confidence, a 1st July date would be a better date to aim for IMO. By allowing people to book for 1st June is giving people false optimism. But of course, all this assumes that the curves reduce at the same rate as what they have gone up. The models I've seen all seem to predict that, but it will be interesting to see if that is what transpires - I suspect it may not come down as quick as some people hope, as many people will start to flout social distancing rules once they see things improving.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rteetz said:


> I think we need to reel it in a bit.


I wonder whether there is any merit in having a dedicated politics, medical theory, charts and predictions thread.... which you can delete in full, everyday,  as the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> I totally agree, due to some bad graphic design choices, there have been some very bad charts/graphs out there. Those same bad charts and data would start appearing in here and then the thread really goes off the rails.


On this I can totally agree. I've seen lots of bad analysis of data on this thread already - whilst I try to correct some of it, I'm going to try to restrain myself, for fear of taking over the thread. So I can understand entirely why the mods are trying to limit my graphs - they are trying to prevent an escalation of bad information.


----------



## Jroceagles

MichelinMan said:


> I didn't say Florida will peak in June. My estimate of peak for Florida is early May - then allow another 4 weeks for the curve to decline takes us into June, and you are probably looking at mid-June as the earliest date for re-opening WDW. But more realistically, just to give a bit more confidence, a 1st July date would be a better date to aim for IMO. By allowing people to book for 1st June is giving people false optimism. But of course, all this assumes that the curves reduce at the same rate as what they have gone up. The models I've seen all seem to predict that, but it will be interesting to see if that is what transpires - I suspect it may not come down as quick as some people hope, as many people will start to flout social distancing rules once they see things improving.


I am hopeful for a mid June to July 1 opening.  With that time frame I could see things at WDW look somewhat similar to what we all know and love by what...August 1?


----------



## rteetz

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I wonder whether there is any merit in having a dedicated politics, medical theory, charts and predictions thread.... which you can delete in full, everyday,  as the clock strikes midnight.


Well that would never work considering politics aren’t allowed at all


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> I am hopeful for a mid June to July 1 opening.  With that time frame I could see things at WDW look somewhat similar to what we all know and love by what...August 1?


 Similar to what we know and love, probably not till vaccine, but parks will be open in August, IMHO


----------



## rteetz

New talking points!  

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/well...-attendance-will-take-two-years-to-normalize/


----------



## lilypgirl

havoc315 said:


> I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.


You say this with such certainty! ? Dr. Fucci himself said that  the next wave will probably be late fall early winter so why not open up let people who want to be there go and then take the necessary precautions   when or if that time happens.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Similar to what we know and love, probably not till vaccine, but parks will be open in August, IMHO


We are booked for 1st week in September so we are just watching and hoping.  Trying to avoid discussing with the kids...they are already struggling with the new norm.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> New talking points!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/well...-attendance-will-take-two-years-to-normalize/



Pretty much what some of us have already been saying - Disney won't be back to normal for a long time. 

This brings discussion back around to - if Disney has to significantly reduce capacity to accommodate social distancing measures, do we think they will jack the prices to compensate? Or is that too risky given the recession we will be in? Or will they just compensate in other ways we've already seen proposed such as cutting back operating hours, staffing, shows and entertainment etc...?


----------



## Joe in VA

Looks like Vegas casinos are really eyeing a 5/1 opening. These are two separate corporations, which both started promoting 5/1 yesterday. I post this because it is a similar industry based on large amounts of people gathering from far away. Nevada's economy is as single industry based as Orlando, imho. 

I would expect casinos to be more aggressive in reopening than Disney, as they don't are not as diversified as Disney.


----------



## yankeesfan123

mshanson3121 said:


> Pretty much what some of us have already been saying - Disney won't be back to normal for a long time. ☹
> 
> This brings discussion back around to - if Disney has to significantly reduce capacity to accommodate social distancing measures, do we think they will jack the prices to compensate? Or is that too risky given the recession we will be in? Or will they just compensate in other ways we've already seen proposed such as cutting back operating hours, staffing, shows and entertainment etc...?


Right, same talking points, just someone from Wells Fargo making them rather than us lol.

I think we will see lower crowds but longer lines thanks to a decrease in staffing and some sort of cleaning measures needed on ride vehicles.

Too bad black lights don’t kill the virus.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> New talking points!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/well...-attendance-will-take-two-years-to-normalize/



Wells Fargo down grade, while done yesterday is based on older info. It is super conservative guidance and an outlier, average target is $137. The economic downturn we are going to face will affect the attendance for the next year or so, but not two years. Economic issues will hurt much worse than any medical/virus issue.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Joe in VA said:


> View attachment 486412View attachment 486413
> 
> Looks like Vegas casinos are really eyeing a 5/1 opening. These are two separate corporations, which both started promoting 5/1 yesterday. I post this because it is a similar industry based on large amounts of people gathering from far away. Nevada's economy is as single industry based as Orlando, imho.
> 
> I would expect casinos to be more aggressive in reopening than Disney, as they don't are not as diversified as Disney.


Yet MLB is talking about playing their entire season, from June-October, in complete isolation from fans and, more importantly, their own family.


----------



## xuxa777

yankeesfan123 said:


> Yet MLB is talking about playing their entire season, from June-October, in complete isolation from fans and, more importantly, their own family.



That will change I bet


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Pretty much what some of us have already been saying - Disney won't be back to normal for a long time. ☹
> 
> This brings discussion back around to - if Disney has to significantly reduce capacity to accommodate social distancing measures, do we think they will jack the prices to compensate? Or is that too risky given the recession we will be in? Or will they just compensate in other ways we've already seen proposed such as cutting back operating hours, staffing, shows and entertainment etc...?


I think that depends on how bad the recession is.


----------



## xuxa777

Joe in VA said:


> View attachment 486412View attachment 486413
> 
> Looks like Vegas casinos are really eyeing a 5/1 opening. These are two separate corporations, which both started promoting 5/1 yesterday. I post this because it is a similar industry based on large amounts of people gathering from far away. Nevada's economy is as single industry based as Orlando, imho.
> 
> I would expect casinos to be more aggressive in reopening than Disney, as they don't are not as diversified as Disney.


 Going to see a lot more of that in the next few days, opening dates in May, A lot of non essentials will be able to go back after the middle of the month. Stay at homes will mostly be lifted by 4/30 if not a bit sooner.


----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


> New talking points!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/well...-attendance-will-take-two-years-to-normalize/


Just wanted to say I appreciate your good attitude while maintaining the thread. I know some of us (especially me) are pains about discussing non-Disney information here. 

In regards to your post, I don't doubt any of it. I can foresee Disney really struggling to get back to the place they were before all of this. They'll definitely be attracting visitors, but it's going to be a long time before we ever see crowds like we have in the past year.


----------



## jerry557

mshanson3121 said:


> Pretty much what some of us have already been saying - Disney won't be back to normal for a long time. ☹
> 
> This brings discussion back around to - if Disney has to significantly reduce capacity to accommodate social distancing measures, do we think they will jack the prices to compensate? Or is that too risky given the recession we will be in? Or will they just compensate in other ways we've already seen proposed such as cutting back operating hours, staffing, shows and entertainment etc...?



I wouldnt think there will be much changing in the pricing model. I think it's more likely they contract on other areas to meet demand (ie: staffing) and save money on that side of it. They are furloughing employees, laying off others, ending contracts, and suspending foreign worker and intern programs. It makes sense to do this until they figure out how much staff they are going to need and at what time. Park hours could be reduced. Certain shows and experiences could be suspended or canceled. Those are all moves that would make sense to meet lower demand.


----------



## MassJester

I am entertained by the fact that even though there is no surety that the parks will be open, it's still not possible to get a brunch reservation at the California Grill on July 17th. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Thecouch

I know in Australia in my state they are pretty confident they have the curve under control (not at peak yet but) and already some talk about lifting restrictions early may on restaurants and out door activities.

I could see disney springs opening up way before the parks. Maybe a few hotels in that area and offer big discount for people within the state who will be looking for some fun after lockdown. Sounds like local politicians weren't in favour of the lockdown so might lift restrictions pretty quick. Being able to travel from other states might be More difficult depending on where on the curve they are. (no chance for us international till probably end of year anyway)


----------



## Dave006

MassJester said:


> I am entertained by the fact that even though there is no surety that the parks will be open, it's still not possible to get a brunch reservation at the California Grill on July 17th. Hope springs eternal.


Well many guests booked their brunch for July 17 at the 180 day mark when the world had a different outlook (pre Covid-19). Just keep watching as the outlook for July becomes a little clearer.

Dave


----------



## Spridell

FWIW

Christmas party tickets and dates were just released this morning.

I highly doubt Disney would do this unless they know they will be in full swing by Holiday Time.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

osufeth24 said:


> right?!?! I was looking on etsy the other day at masks and was surprised by the lack of disney themed masks.  Ended up buying a Marvel themed one, but would have gotten a decent looking Disney one right off the bat


I’m pretty sure opening up a disney-themed mask making business through etsy is a really quick way to get a cease and desist letter from Disney.


----------



## xuxa777

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I’m pretty sure opening up a disney-themed mask making business through etsy is a really quick way to get a cease and desist letter from Disney.


 Have you seen all the quasi "Disney" stuff on Etsy, that is too big of a whack a mole game for them to control, no matter how hard they try.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> FWIW
> 
> Christmas party tickets and dates were just released this morning.
> 
> I highly doubt Disney would do this unless they know they will be in full swing by Holiday Time.


Well, they’re allowing resort bookings for 6/1, yet told CP not to show up to work on 6/1...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Joe in VA said:


> View attachment 486412View attachment 486413
> 
> Looks like Vegas casinos are really eyeing a 5/1 opening. These are two separate corporations, which both started promoting 5/1 yesterday. I post this because it is a similar industry based on large amounts of people gathering from far away. Nevada's economy is as single industry based as Orlando, imho.
> 
> I would expect casinos to be more aggressive in reopening than Disney, as they don't are not as diversified as Disney.


They’re also a pretty predatory industry and likely don’t place the same value on human life as Disney does.


----------



## havoc315

lilypgirl said:


> You say this with such certainty! ? Dr. Fucci himself said that  the next wave will probably be late fall early winter so why not open up let people who want to be there go and then take the necessary precautions   when or if that time happens.



The whole point is to PREVENT another wave. Around 100,000 Americans are likely to perish in this wave.
If we take PREVENTIVE measures, then there won't be another massive wave at all. 
If you wait until you start to see cases, then another 100,000 Americans die.
If you don't take the necessary precautions until you start to see the cases, then it's too late.


----------



## havoc315

MichelinMan said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I totally agree with you about there being another spike afterwards. In fact, I think we need to prepare ourselves for cases to continue for the next 12-18 months. But the subsequent spikes in most countries will not be as severe as the first one, and critical care will be more able to cope. Some countries, like China and South Korea, have not had a very big initial outbreak, so they are more vulnerable, and relaxation of measures in those places is unlikely to be as quick as other countries. But the economic consequences of continuing the lockdown for too long, and the knock on effect that will have on the health of a nation, could be worse than the virus itself. There is a tipping point that will be reached, and 1st June looks like a reasonable date to aim for in most regions.



The size of the subsequent spikes will be entirely dependent on the precautions we take. If we just "go back to normal," then the subsequent spikes will be huge. 
If we adapt significant precautionary measures, then the subsequent spikes can be much smaller.


----------



## havoc315

jerry557 said:


> So the solution is what? Stay locked down until we get a vaccine, which may never come?



No. There is a middle ground between just staying locked down and just opening up. Need to re-open society with infection reduction strategies in place. Things like temperature checks, masks, etc.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> FWIW
> 
> Christmas party tickets and dates were just released this morning.
> 
> I highly doubt Disney would do this unless they know they will be in full swing by Holiday Time.



Honestly, I don't think that means anything. They were still taking reservations for April even when it was clear they wouldn't be open. Disneyland released discounts even though they weren't going to be open. I think they're just moving forward as normal to get some $$$ in the float, hoping that they can follow through, fully aware they may be refunding. But if they have to refund, no real loss to them, since they'll have accumulated the interest on that money over the months.


----------



## havoc315

jlwhitney said:


> but also a month ago we were barely testing and some places not at all. Every person that tests positives that isolates will keep a future spike lower and then hospitals can respond better. We won’t be as blind as we were. The current spike we have right now is from a build up of somewhere between 1-2 months possible more of many many people out and about spreading it.



Correct. But we will never be in a situation where we are administering 300 million tests per week.. testing every American, every week.
Identifying and isolating symptomatic individuals with testing will be a MAJOR part of the next phase. But there must also be strategies to reduce spread from asymptomatic and untested individuals.


----------



## jlwhitney

havoc315 said:


> Correct. But we will never be in a situation where we are administering 300 million tests per week.. testing every American, every week.
> Identifying and isolating symptomatic individuals with testing will be a MAJOR part of the next phase. But there must also be strategies to reduce spread from asymptomatic and untested individuals.



No but every one you does will make an impact.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Spridell said:


> FWIW
> 
> Christmas party tickets and dates were just released this morning.
> 
> I highly doubt Disney would do this unless they know they will be in full swing by Holiday Time.



Dumb question on my part, where are you seeing this info/announcement?  I don’t see any dates or tickets being available on the normal Disney pages.


----------



## havoc315

jlwhitney said:


> No but every one you does will make an impact.



Correct. And everyone wearing masks will have an impact. And maintaining some degree of social distancing will have an impact. And hand washing will have an impact.

You combine enough things that have an impact... and you can function.


----------



## osufeth24

jerry557 said:


> So the solution is what? Stay locked down until we get a vaccine, which may never come?



a vaccine will come, It may not be for a while, but it'll come.  If you look at the virus in a nutshell, it's a pretty weak virus (I don't mean what it does to the body, jus talking about the virus itself), which is why soap and water kills it.  You got the brigestest minds around the entire world working 24/7 trying to kill this thing.  It'll come.  They've already found a few possible vaccines, but the testing and the mass production is what takes forever.


----------



## Jroceagles

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Dumb question on my part, where are you seeing this info/announcement?  I don’t see any dates or tickets being available on the normal Disney pages.


More likely to be open July through November before a 2nd wave may come IMO.  its just my thought though.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Ok, maybe I'm biased being a camper, but Ft Wilderness would be a logical soft open resort facility.   Most campers are self contained, we don't need restaurants and can easily social distance between one campsite to the next.   They could not hold the nightly campfire sing along and the Hoop Dee Doo for the time being.


----------



## yankeesfan123

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Dumb question on my part, where are you seeing this info/announcement?  I don’t see any dates or tickets being available on the normal Disney pages.


Another website reported it but then backed off when the “tickets” weren’t actually for sale. Disney did not “announce” it.


----------



## Jroceagles

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Ok, maybe I'm biased being a camper, but Ft Wilderness would be a logical soft open resort facility.   Most campers are self contained, we don't need restaurants and can easily social distance between one campsite to the next.   They could not hold the nightly campfire sing along and the Hoop Dee Doo for the time being.


booked for Hoop De Doo September 4th.  LOVE that show....been to it 34 times.  Its a MUST do for us!


----------



## xuxa777

havoc315 said:


> The whole point is to PREVENT another wave. Around 100,000 Americans are likely to perish in this wave.
> If we take PREVENTIVE measures, then there won't be another massive wave at all.
> If you wait until you start to see cases, then another 100,000 Americans die.
> If you don't take the necessary precautions until you start to see the cases, then it's too late.



This is not the current projection of deaths, it is around 60K, and I bet that is revised lower in the next few days.  That said there will be another way like the flu every year but it will be mitigated with , washing your hands, masks etc but Disney and other commercial establishments will be open in the fall winter.


----------



## circus4u

Here's more "food for thought" about reopening dates.
https://federalnewsnetwork.com/defe...ove-order-could-go-into-august-goldfein-says/


----------



## jlwhitney

havoc315 said:


> Correct. And everyone wearing masks will have an impact. And maintaining some degree of social distancing will have an impact. And hand washing will have an impact.
> 
> You combine enough things that have an impact... and you can function.



None of these things are going to be 100% done across the board. Many things we do in everyday life, not travel, aren't going to work with social distancing, but if we don't open those areas there will be still more and more jobs lost and other issues.


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> Well, they’re allowing resort bookings for 6/1, yet told CP not to show up to work on 6/1...


I think everyone expects limited experiences if they do open by then.


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> Another website reported it but then backed off when the “tickets” weren’t actually for sale. Disney did not “announce” it.


Yeah My bad

Halloween though is up


----------



## havoc315

jlwhitney said:


> None of these things are going to be 100% done across the board. Many things we do in everyday life, not travel, aren't going to work with social distancing, but if we don't open those areas there will be still more and more jobs lost and other issues.



Many jobs will be lost. We won't be going back to normal for another 18 months to 2 years. 
I was speaking to a concert promoter... they are expecting concerts to be banned in New York City for the next 6-12 months, minimum.


----------



## havoc315

xuxa777 said:


> This is not the current projection of deaths, it is around 60K, and I bet that is revised lower in the next few days.  That said there will be another way like the flu every year but it will be mitigated with , washing your hands, masks etc but Disney and other commercial establishments will be open in the fall winter.



Thankfully, the projections keep coming down, because social distancing it WORKING. End the social distancing, you get much much larger numbers. 

I agree it's likely that most commercial establishment will be open by fall -- But there will be significant mitigation strategies in place.


----------



## mshanson3121

havoc315 said:


> Thankfully, the projections keep coming down, because social distancing it WORKING. End the social distancing, you get much much larger numbers.
> 
> I agree it's likely that most commercial establishment will be open by fall -- But there will be significant mitigation strategies in place.



This. Canada just said today that when Canada reopens, it will be in a very strategic, graduated way. And he said we are many more weeks away from that even remotely starting to happen. 

It's not just going to be a "wave the magic wand" and poof, every thing is back to normal. It's going to take a long time to get everything opened up again. Yes, jobs will be lost. Many of them. I mean, when they say "global recession lasting years".... what do people think that means?!

As far as Disney etc... goes, I'm constantly amazed at the amount of people that don't understand that a) entertainment isn't an essential industry and b) as such, they (theme parks, concerts, sporting events etc...) will likely be the very last thing to reopen and c) it's going to take a long time to re-open them.


----------



## jlwhitney

havoc315 said:


> Many jobs will be lost. We won't be going back to normal for another 18 months to 2 years.
> I was speaking to a concert promoter... they are expecting concerts to be banned in New York City for the next 6-12 months, minimum.



its not going to look the same in every part of the country. Plus there is a big difference between something that attracts people from all over verses    Mainly the local community. I was Referring to kids sports, local clubs, gyms, and such.


----------



## xuxa777

havoc315 said:


> Thankfully, the projections keep coming down, because social distancing it WORKING. End the social distancing, you get much much larger numbers.
> 
> I agree it's likely that most commercial establishment will be open by fall -- But there will be significant mitigation strategies in place.



Not to get to far into the weeds, but the models always from the beginning of the first publishing included the social distancing in place until the end of May.  Even with 1.2 million deaths were projected.  Not saying the stay at home was good and it had an effect.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Canada just said today that when Canada reopens, it will be in a very strategic, graduated way. And he said we are many more weeks away from that even remotely starting to happen.
> 
> It's not just going to be a "wave the magic wand" and poof, every thing is back to normal. It's going to take a long time to get everything opened up again. Yes, jobs will be lost. Many of them. I mean, when they say "global recession lasting years".... what do people think that means?!
> 
> As far as Disney etc... goes, I'm constantly amazed at the amount of people that don't understand that a) entertainment isn't an essential industry and b) as such, they (theme parks, concerts, sporting events etc...) will likely be the very last thing to reopen and c) it's going to take a long time to re-open them.



But is is very much an essential industry to the state of Florida and the residents relying on it for income. I think they will do what they can to get some of the people back to work.


----------



## jerry557

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Canada just said today that when Canada reopens, it will be in a very strategic, graduated way. And he said we are many more weeks away from that even remotely starting to happen.
> 
> It's not just going to be a "wave the magic wand" and poof, every thing is back to normal. It's going to take a long time to get everything opened up again. Yes, jobs will be lost. Many of them. I mean, when they say "global recession lasting years".... what do people think that means?!
> 
> As far as Disney etc... goes, I'm constantly amazed at the amount of people that don't understand that a) entertainment isn't an essential industry and b) as such, they (theme parks, concerts, sporting events etc...) will likely be the very last thing to reopen and c) it's going to take a long time to re-open them.



Well the NFL for right now says they plan to go business as usual when their season opens in August/September. Could change obviously, but that's the direction they are going.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Going to see a lot more of that in the next few days, opening dates in May, A lot of non essentials will be able to go back after the middle of the month. Stay at homes will mostly be lifted by 4/30 if not a bit sooner.


I agree things will be open sooner rather then later but this social distancing will probably be around til there is a vaccine. Which means a lot of places like Disney will probably be limited capacity for awhile.


----------



## Jroceagles

at this point who knows what will happen.  I have a booked vaca for the 1st week in September and I just hope we get to go....4.5 months from now.


----------



## mhautz

This thread is demonstrative of the whole Covid-19 problem.  For days it was doom and gloom and that finally peaked and things were going back to normal and it felt like people were starting to be a little more hopeful.  Then came the second spike of pessimism and it's even stronger.


----------



## Jrb1979

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> But is is very much an essential industry to the state of Florida and the residents relying on it for income. I think they will do what they can to get some of the people back to work.


That maybe the case but they can't go back to normal right away. Otherwise we will be back to where we are now. People will have to get used to a new normal as I have a feeling social distancing will be around til  there is a vaccine. Reality is a lot jobs are going to be lost.


----------



## Jmljasmine

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Disney is not that important to me or my family if the only way we can go is if we wear a mask. We were supposed to be there right now but you know what? It really doesn't bother me and I thought it would. If a mask is optional I will go. No one in my family has underlying health issues.


I'd probably change my 10 day trip to 2-3 days if mask was required. I'd take the hit on tickets I bought. Then likely wouldn't be back for several years. I promised the kids or it wouldn't even be that. I mask in an air-conditioned building all day right now. Masking in that heat would only be tolerated enough to fulfill my promise to the kids. Now if temp checks are required, I'd cancel entirely. Explain that we just can't go since Disney won't let us. Not spending the money to travel down there to be refused admission just because my 2 year old always runs high on surface checks.


----------



## jerry557

Temperature checks is about as far as I see the US parks going. Requiring masks is going to be difficult to enforce.

I know this is something they do a lot in Asia. But it's controversial here. People are not going to wear a mask for 10 hours a day for multiple days. A lot of kids just won't wear them or constantly touching their face. So do you call security and throw them out of the park? They will be doing it all day.


----------



## Leigh L

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Dumb question on my part, where are you seeing this info/announcement?  I don’t see any dates or tickets being available on the normal Disney pages.


After seeing this in this thread, I Google'd the Christmas party since our reschedule date falls in that time frame and I'm thinking of taking DD.  What popped up is a site that I don't think can be named here is reporting 2020 dates and prices (posted today). They link to WDW page, but said it's been "glitchy". When I visited WDW it's not listed for me either.

(Edited to add: Comments under that site's post suggest it maybe got launched prematurely and WDW pulled it back.)


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

e_yerger said:


> Then don't go to Disney World, if it's going to be that big of an issue for you.
> 
> I'm just saying, society as a whole is going to have to compromise and accept that we have to change our natural behaviors. It's going to be hard and uncomfortable and difficult. Maybe masks aren't the end all be all, but change is coming and we need to prepare for it.


I mean, the World Health Organization said today that healthy people shouldn't wear masks because they won't keep you from catching the virus.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Well the NFL for right now says they plan to go business as usual when their season opens in August/September. Could change obviously, but that's the direction they are going.



NFL did not say that. The news article said that TRUMP said he hopes to have fans back in stand by then. Health officials refused to say if that was possible. And goveror of California outright said he highly doubts it. And NFL has said nothing.


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> Temperature checks is about as far as I see the US parks going. Requiring masks is going to be difficult to enforce.
> 
> I know this is something they do a lot in Asia. But it's controversial here. People are not going to wear a mask for 10 hours a day for multiple days. A lot of kids just won't wear them or constantly touching their face. So do you call security and throw them out of the park? They will be doing it all day.



Like I mentioned earlier, I think they might just require masks in the parks only for the queues and transportaion when people ahve to be near each other for over 10-15 minutes, you won't have to wear all day.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mshanson3121 said:


> Did NFL actually say that? The news article said that TRUMP said he hopes to have fans back in stand by then. Health officials refused to say if that was possible. And goveror of California outright said he highly doubts it.



NFL officials have said it.

i can’t link it but it’s in www.nfl.com


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

havoc315 said:


> No. There is a middle ground between just staying locked down and just opening up. Need to re-open society with infection reduction strategies in place. Things like temperature checks, masks, etc.


Deleted since this is identical to my post a few lines above.


----------



## rteetz

My Disney Experience and Disneyland Apps Updated With Fun New Features


----------



## rteetz

Official calendars now show Walt Disney World theme parks closed through May 2


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> Official calendars now show Walt Disney World theme parks closed through May 2


What were the closed dates before?


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> NFL officials have said it.
> 
> i can’t link it but it’s in www.nfl.com



Would love to see the source because there is nothing on their website that says this


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

mshanson3121 said:


> Would love to see the source because there is nothing on their website that says this


Washington Post had an article a few days ago about when sports would restart.  Consensus seemed to be who knows, but it might not be until 2021.  I think everyone WANTS to restart now, but no idea when it will actually happen.  We live in Virginia, and may hit the peak in a few weeks, but there will still be issues for a few months after that. And other states will have later peaks or more problems.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I finally got it to work. 



mshanson3121 said:


> Would love to see the source because there is nothing on their website that says this



https://amp.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3...ry&zoneKeys=s1=story&env&pageKeyValues&sr=amp


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> Would love to see the source because there is nothing on their website that says this


https://www.latimes.com/sports/stor...r-business-as-usual-amid-coronavirus-pandemic


----------



## rteetz

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What were the closed dates before?


I am not sure. At least into early-mid April.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

So according to this article, https://www.reviewjournal.com/sport...ct-major-us-sports-to-return-in-july-1998010/, the Vegas oddsmakers expect sports to start back up in July.  I doubt they know anything more than anyone else, but this was interesting.  As a baseball fan, I think a July 4 opening day for MLB would be all sorts of awesome.


----------



## mhautz

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What were the closed dates before?


Not positive, but I swear it went until April 9 at one point.  Behind the scenes it appears they are matching their dates with local and state stay at home orders.


----------



## xuxa777

mi*vida*loca said:


> I finally got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://amp.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3...ry&zoneKeys=s1=story&env&pageKeyValues&sr=amp



That article is over a week old, so there is that, but I do think they play in the fall


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> I finally got it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> https://amp.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3...ry&zoneKeys=s1=story&env&pageKeyValues&sr=amp





mhautz said:


> https://www.latimes.com/sports/stor...r-business-as-usual-amid-coronavirus-pandemic



That article is over a week old. Since then, they had their meeting with Trump where officially nothing was said by NFL, med advisors refuse to say if it's possible, and again, the governor of CA outright said he does NOT feel it's possible at the very least in their state. And they still aren't officially projecting anything through NFL. So... I would take that with a grain of salt. Just because they hope it happens, doesn't mean it will.


----------



## havoc315

xuxa777 said:


> Not to get to far into the weeds, but the models always from the beginning of the first publishing included the social distancing in place until the end of May.  Even with 1.2 million deaths were projected.  Not saying the stay at home was good and it had an effect.



You are confusing many different models that have been out there. Yes, with no social mitigation, you'd actually have a faster peak. You'd "get it over with."

With social distancing, you reduce the peak. But then if you don't keep social distancing in place, you start it all over. 

Of the popular models you see out there, none of them reflect starting and then stopping social distancing. The models all either assume no mitigation, or mitigation. None of the big popular ones show the effect of stopping mitigation.

With no mitigation -- The numbers drop by May, because you have quickly built herd immunity. Of course, 1-2 million people are dead, but 200 million Americans have survived infection and are carrying around the antibodies.

With mitigation... far fewer death. But also far fewer people carrying around the antibodies. So say 50,000-100,000 deaths... 3-10 million people carrying around the antibodies. Still leaves 98% of Americans vulnerable to infection.... all ready to start the whole model all over again.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mshanson3121 said:


> That article is over a week old. Since then, they had their meeting with Trump where officially nothing was said by NFL, med advisors refuse to say if it's possible, and again, the governor of CA outright said he does NOT feel it's possible at the very least in their state. And they still aren't officially projecting anything through NFL. So... I would take that with a grain of salt. And, just because they hope it happens, doesn't mean it will.



I never said it’ll happen but it’s what the NFL keeps stating. ESPN is on at my house all day long. I tell my son all the time to not get his hopes up.


----------



## havoc315

jlwhitney said:


> its not going to look the same in every part of the country. Plus there is a big difference between something that attracts people from all over verses    Mainly the local community. I was Referring to kids sports, local clubs, gyms, and such.



Correct. It won't be the same everywhere. But in a place with dense concentrations of people -- urban areas, THEME PARKS, we can expect the necessity of extensive mitigating measures.


----------



## yankeesfan123

GeorgiaHoo said:


> So according to this article, https://www.reviewjournal.com/sport...ct-major-us-sports-to-return-in-july-1998010/, the Vegas oddsmakers expect sports to start back up in July.  I doubt they know anything more than anyone else, but this was interesting.  As a baseball fan, I think a July 4 opening day for MLB would be all sorts of awesome.


The article discusses sports without fans from what I can tell. So I don’t see the similarity with Disney if fans aren’t going to be at the sporting events


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What were the closed dates before?



Just FWIW, the progression of the WDW park calendars being changed to "closed" on Disney's website:

3/31 – updated to “closed” for all dates through 4/18 (was previously 4/9)
4/2 - updated to "closed" through 4/30
4/7 - updated to "closed" through 5/2


----------



## Moliphino

GeorgiaHoo said:


> What were the closed dates before?



It was showing through the end of April last time I checked, I think.


----------



## havoc315

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Canada just said today that when Canada reopens, it will be in a very strategic, graduated way. And he said we are many more weeks away from that even remotely starting to happen.
> 
> It's not just going to be a "wave the magic wand" and poof, every thing is back to normal. It's going to take a long time to get everything opened up again. Yes, jobs will be lost. Many of them. I mean, when they say "global recession lasting years".... what do people think that means?!
> 
> As far as Disney etc... goes, I'm constantly amazed at the amount of people that don't understand that a) entertainment isn't an essential industry and b) as such, they (theme parks, concerts, sporting events etc...) will likely be the very last thing to reopen and c) it's going to take a long time to re-open them.



The viral experts would agree with you.. BUT...

Disney got Congress to re-write the whole copyright law just to protect their rights to Mickey Mouse.

Theme parks have an out-sized importance to the Florida economy... And Florida has an out-sized importance to the political landscape, as a must-win swing state for POTUS. 

In other words, there will be IMMENSE political pressure to let them re-open, even if the experts aren't too keen on the idea.

So based on political pressures, I expect the theme parks to potentially open sooner than they really should. But if they are smart, there will at least be some rather tough mitigation measures in effect. 

I feel like, despite what's going on, there is a lack of appreciation by some people as to just how bad this thing is. Especially if you're from an area that isn't getting hit hard, you might not fully appreciate just how bad it is.

I'm living at the epicenter of this thing. My county has a HIGHER concentration of cases than New York City. People I know have been hospitalized, have died. I've heard first hand stories from doctors... for example, letting a patient die with no effort to resuscitate because CPR increases the risk of the medical staff becoming infected.

New York was aggressive in shutting down.... but not aggressive enough. They didn't realize spread was happening until probably 2 weeks too late to prevent it from getting bad. So I have seen firsthand what would happen if a densely crowded place like Disney just went back to business as usual... By the time you realize the infection is spreading again, it's too late. You're back in pandemic mode.


----------



## jerry557

mshanson3121 said:


> NFL did not say that. The news article said that TRUMP said he hopes to have fans back in stand by then. Health officials refused to say if that was possible. And goveror of California outright said he highly doubts it. And NFL has said nothing.



Wrong. I dont think we can link it here. But the NFL as of right now is moving forward with the assumption they will be playing a full season.

The league mentioned they are getting advice from the chief medical officer and the chief medical officer of the players union. As of right now, they believe they will be able to play a full season as normal. Jeff Pash is an NFL Executive VP and he made the comments that the league is preparing to play a full season on time.


----------



## TDSAXX

havoc315 said:


> Of the popular models you see out there, none of them reflect starting and then stopping social distancing. The models all either assume no mitigation, or mitigation. None of the big popular ones show the effect of stopping mitigation.


Actually the University of Washington model assumes social distancing only through May. So they do project the effect of stopping mitigation.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

It would be just the Buccaneers' luck to pay 50-60 million for Tom Brady to hopefully get back into the playoffs, then have no fans in the stadiums to see it .  Especially with the Superbowl  in Tampa next year.


----------



## rteetz

I love sports more than I love Disney. I get the connections made to those things but the ongoing discussion about whether the NFL said this or that should be moved on from.


----------



## havoc315

TDSAXX said:


> Actually the University of Washington model assumes social distancing only through May. So they do project the effect of stopping mitigation.



No... that's not true.

From their FAQ:


Our model suggests that – with social distancing maintained throughout – the end of the first wave of the epidemic could occur by early June.
*The question of whether there will be a second wave of the epidemic will depend on what we do to avoid reintroducing COVID-19 into the population. By the end of the first wave of the epidemic, a substantial proportion of the population of the United States and EEA countries are likely to still be susceptible to the disease and thus measures to avoid a second wave of the pandemic prior to vaccine availability will be necessary.* Maintaining some social distancing measures could be supplemented or replaced by nation-wide efforts such as mass screening, contact tracing, and selective quarantine. We are continuing to develop our modeling framework and are exploring alternate scenarios where social distancing measures are incompletely applied or are lifted before the projected first wave of the epidemic has passed. *We will make these projections available as soon as development is complete.*


So no.. their model does not yet reflect what happens when you lift social distancing.

A major problem is that the mass public is reading these models and graphs without understanding them.


----------



## TDSAXX

havoc315 said:


> No... that's not true.
> 
> From their FAQ:
> 
> 
> Our model suggests that – with social distancing maintained throughout – the end of the first wave of the epidemic could occur by early June.
> *The question of whether there will be a second wave of the epidemic will depend on what we do to avoid reintroducing COVID-19 into the population. By the end of the first wave of the epidemic, a substantial proportion of the population of the United States and EEA countries are likely to still be susceptible to the disease and thus measures to avoid a second wave of the pandemic prior to vaccine availability will be necessary.* Maintaining some social distancing measures could be supplemented or replaced by nation-wide efforts such as mass screening, contact tracing, and selective quarantine. We are continuing to develop our modeling framework and are exploring alternate scenarios where social distancing measures are incompletely applied or are lifted before the projected first wave of the epidemic has passed. *We will make these projections available as soon as development is complete.*
> 
> 
> So no.. their model does not yet reflect what happens when you lift social distancing.
> 
> A major problem is that the mass public is reading these models and graphs without understanding them.


----------



## TDSAXX

COVID-19 projections assuming full social distancing through May 2020.  Directly from their website model.


----------



## havoc315

TDSAXX said:


> COVID-19 projections assuming full social distancing through May 2020.  Directly from their website model.



Again, you're not understanding it correctly. They don't factor in what happens if you end the social distancing. I cited their faq for you where they provide a more detailed explanation. 

Please, if I'm wrong -- Cite to me what measures they are assuming are in place after May???


----------



## anthony2k7

Spaceguy55 said:


> The problem with WDW is that they will have the same problem as NYC when it comes to the buses and monorail..but the Skyliner would be okay, maybe.


This fits with my theory that they will not open all the resorts at once. 

They may all be available to book, but that doesn't mean people wont be upgraded/moved nearer their arrival time. 

Assuming they may only open MK initially, they could open skyliner resorts plus maybe one of the MK resorts.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> This fits with my theory that they will not open all the resorts at once.
> 
> They may all be available to book, but that doesn't mean people wont be upgraded/moved nearer their arrival time.
> 
> Assuming they may only open MK initially, they could open skyliner resorts plus maybe one of the MK resorts.



I can also see Saratoga and Old Key West being opened since they are such sprawling resorts.


----------



## Sean74

havoc315 said:


> Again, you're not understanding it correctly. They don't factor in what happens if you end the social distancing. I cited their faq for you where they provide a more detailed explanation.
> 
> Please, if I'm wrong -- Cite to me what measures they are assuming are in place after May???


Their  model does take that into effect to The end of may as others have shown, and the model covers the first wave.  What they cannot predict is when a reintroduction and second outbreak occurs.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> This fits with my theory that they will not open all the resorts at once.
> 
> They may all be available to book, but that doesn't mean people wont be upgraded/moved nearer their arrival time.
> 
> Assuming they may only open MK initially, they could open skyliner resorts plus maybe one of the MK resorts.



I tend to agree.  I think one option is a single resort, per tier, will be the start of the reopening, but could easily see the MK resorts open all at once too as they are deluxes (sans FW) and command a premium.  That scenario would allow the logistics team to learn what works and doesn't and then propagate the changes to the other park resorts.


----------



## jerry557

havoc315 said:


> Again, you're not understanding it correctly. They don't factor in what happens if you end the social distancing. I cited their faq for you where they provide a more detailed explanation.
> 
> Please, if I'm wrong -- Cite to me what measures they are assuming are in place after May???



It doesn't really matter. The goal right now is to slow the spread so the hospital systems don't get overwhelmed. Once that has happened, there will need to be new strategies implemented as the economy opens back up to manage the spread.
The world cannot stay shutdown for 18 months and assume we will have a vaccine at that time and then have zero public health threat.
We can't function long term like this.

It is not even just economically....but other things you don't think about. Right now we have put a stop to all "elective" and non-emergency surgeries. A lot of those surgeries won't be elective forever. They may turn into bigger problems. Many doctors offices are closed right now or not seeing patients. Dentists are only open for emergencies. These things cannot stay closed forever or we are going to be dealing with a lot of other medical problems beyond COVID-19. (As much as I would love to not go to the dentist for 2 years, I don't think that's very healthy.)

Like I said, there is going to have to be a balancing act here. We will have spikes. We will have outbreaks. And hopefully the system will be prepared to deal with that when they pop up. But we can't stay like this for 2 years.


----------



## xuxa777

TDSAXX said:


> Actually the University of Washington model assumes social distancing only through May. So they do project the effect of stopping mitigation.





havoc315 said:


> No... that's not true.
> 
> From their FAQ:
> 
> 
> Our model suggests that – with social distancing maintained throughout – the end of the first wave of the epidemic could occur by early June.
> *The question of whether there will be a second wave of the epidemic will depend on what we do to avoid reintroducing COVID-19 into the population. By the end of the first wave of the epidemic, a substantial proportion of the population of the United States and EEA countries are likely to still be susceptible to the disease and thus measures to avoid a second wave of the pandemic prior to vaccine availability will be necessary.* Maintaining some social distancing measures could be supplemented or replaced by nation-wide efforts such as mass screening, contact tracing, and selective quarantine. We are continuing to develop our modeling framework and are exploring alternate scenarios where social distancing measures are incompletely applied or are lifted before the projected first wave of the epidemic has passed. *We will make these projections available as soon as development is complete.*
> 
> 
> So no.. their model does not yet reflect what happens when you lift social distancing.
> 
> A major problem is that the mass public is reading these models and graphs without understanding them.



My only point was that model , said 1.2 million people would die with the current social distancing methods and now it says only 60,000 with the same social distancing measure.



hertamaniac said:


> I tend to agree.  I think one option is a single resort, per tier, will be the start of the reopening, but could easily see the MK resorts open all at once too as they are deluxes (sans FW) and command a premium.  That scenario would allow the logistics team to learn what works and doesn't and then propagate the changes to the other park resorts.



They can open all resorts at the same time no reason not to, only issue will be getting staffing rolled into place.


----------



## Lumpy1106

havoc315 said:


> No... that's not true.
> 
> From their FAQ:
> 
> 
> Our model suggests that – with social distancing maintained throughout – the end of the first wave of the epidemic could occur by early June.
> *The question of whether there will be a second wave of the epidemic will depend on what we do to avoid reintroducing COVID-19 into the population. By the end of the first wave of the epidemic, a substantial proportion of the population of the United States and EEA countries are likely to still be susceptible to the disease and thus measures to avoid a second wave of the pandemic prior to vaccine availability will be necessary.* Maintaining some social distancing measures could be supplemented or replaced by nation-wide efforts such as mass screening, contact tracing, and selective quarantine. We are continuing to develop our modeling framework and are exploring alternate scenarios where social distancing measures are incompletely applied or are lifted before the projected first wave of the epidemic has passed. *We will make these projections available as soon as development is complete.*
> 
> 
> So no.. their model does not yet reflect what happens when you lift social distancing.
> 
> A major problem is that the mass public is reading these models and graphs without understanding them.


Not just the mass public.  The Gov. of CA has said, and stands by the estimate that out peak demand is not in about a week like it says on the IHME site, but in another month.  He says it, the media repeats it, that's the source.  Where is he even getting this from?  It makes it impossible to believe anyone.


----------



## zumfelde

I think there is a very easy and simple way the country and Disney can open up within a month. Anyone that is willing to accept the risk that they may catch the virus can go out of their house and start living again. They can still wash their hands and stay away from high risk people.  Anyone who is not willing to accept that risk can just stay in their homes until there is a vaccine available and not have any contact with any people that might be infected.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They can open all resorts at the same time no reason not to, only issue will be getting staffing rolled into place.


There are lots of reasons not to.

Perhaps they wont want to run the buses for example. Likewise the monorail.

Perhaps they will have no where near enough bookings for it to be financially viable to open all the resorts.


----------



## e_yerger

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I mean, the World Health Organization said today that healthy people shouldn't wear masks because they won't keep you from catching the virus.


This is known.
The points of masks is to reduce the spread, not to prevent from catching.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

zumfelde said:


> I think there is a very easy and simple way the country and Disney can open up within a month. Anyone that is willing to accept the risk that they may catch the virus can go out of their house and start living again. They can still wash their hands and stay away from high risk people.  Anyone who is not willing to accept that risk can just stay in their homes until there is a vaccine available and not have any contact with any people that might be infected.



Sure, and then in the meantime continue to overwhelm the already over burdened healthcare system. Just because someone doesn’t mind contracting the virus doesn’t mean they’re not going to have complications and end up needing medical care.


----------



## shanes17

havoc315 said:


> I don't disagree with some of your assessment. But here is the thing about "June 1st realistic" etc etc. You are right that there is a good chance the numbers will be dwindling by June. BUT, if we just go back to business-as-usual, the numbers will skyrocket again. The current curve is based on the distancing measures currently being taken. Go back to business as usual, the numbers spike again... we go back to 2,000-3,000 deaths per day. The death numbers we are seeing now, are based on our behavior 3-4 weeks ago, when distancing was not in effect in most places in the US. If we just "re-open," then 2 months later, we will be right back to where we are now.



So then what are you suggesting?

Everyone stay inside and hide because we might get infected a month or two later? You might as well build a bunker and stay out of site for the rest of 2020 in that case.

The curve has been “flattened”, we don’t need to continue doing the same to the economy due to fear.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

shanes17 said:


> So then what are you suggesting?
> 
> Everyone stay inside and hide because we might get infected a month or two later? You might as well build a bunker and stay out of site for the rest of 2020 in that case.
> 
> The curve has been “flattened”, we don’t need to continue doing the same to the economy due to fear.



If everything goes back to “normal” too soon after peak, there will just be another huge surge. Thousands and thousands seriously ill. Many more deaths. 

The economy is people. People are the economy. You need people to sustain the economy. If things go back to normal too early, it will be absolutely devastating to recover from. The economy will not be thriving.


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> Sure, and then in the meantime continue to overwhelm the already over burdened healthcare system. Just because someone doesn’t mind contracting the virus doesn’t mean they’re not going to have complications and end up needing medical care.



Outside of a few small hospitals in NY, healthcare is not overburdened currently


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yankeesfan123 said:


> The article discusses sports without fans from what I can tell. So I don’t see the similarity with Disney if fans aren’t going to be at the sporting events


Good point.  Which means we are looking at a much later date for Disney to reopen.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> There are lots of reasons not to.
> 
> Perhaps they wont want to run the buses for example. Likewise the monorail.
> 
> Perhaps they will have no where near enough bookings for it to be financially viable to open all the resorts.


 They will absolutely run buses and monorail, maybe just have to wer masks for a while when on bus, as for occupancy you have to start somewhere plus Disney are the best a flex scheduling staff.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

xuxa777 said:


> They will absolutely run buses and monorail, maybe just have to wer masks for a while when on bus, as for occupancy you have to start somewhere plus Disney are the best a flex scheduling staff.


But the masks don't prevent the spread, or at least don't protect the healthy from the virus.


----------



## shanes17

MickeyWaffles said:


> If everything goes back to “normal” too soon after peak, there will just be another huge surge. Thousands and thousands seriously ill. Many more deaths.
> 
> The economy is people. People are the economy. You need people to sustain the economy. If things go back to normal too early, it will be absolutely devastating to recover from. The economy will not be thriving.



How do you know that?


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They will absolutely run buses and monorail, maybe just have to wer masks for a while when on bus, as for occupancy you have to start somewhere plus Disney are the best a flex scheduling staff.


Wait and see, I think you're wrong on both points though.


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> If everything goes back to “normal” too soon after peak, there will just be another huge surge. Thousands and thousands seriously ill. Many more deaths.
> 
> The economy is people. People are the economy. You need people to sustain the economy. If things go back to normal too early, it will be absolutely devastating to recover from. The economy will not be thriving.


The surge is not a known fact, the same people saying this were also saying millions of people were going to die from it just over a week ago. We need to progress carefully but not out of fear.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> The surge is not a known fact, the same people saying this were also saying millions of people were going to die from it just over a week ago. We need to progress carefully but not out of fear.


So..... does anyone really have a guess to a reopening date?  Educated or just out of hope...but a guess.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> So..... does anyone really have a guess to a reopening date?  Educated or just out of hope...but a guess.


 My guess like I have stated previously is perhaps mid June for Disney Springs, July for resorts and August  for parks


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Jroceagles said:


> So..... does anyone really have a guess to a reopening date?  Educated or just out of hope...but a guess.


I can make a guess.  If sporting events with no fans start in July, and there's no vaccine until next year, and the cases die down over the next few months, then I'll say October 31.  At some point the economic pressure will become so great that they'll have to reopen.


----------



## Jroceagles

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I can make a guess.  If sporting events with no fans start in July, and there's no vaccine until next year, and the cases die down over the next few months, then I'll say October 31.  At some point the economic pressure will become so great that they'll have to reopen.


I appreciate the guess, but I disagree with that timeframe... they cannot sustain that long.


----------



## xuxa777

Some states are already closing their emergency field hospitals and returning borrowed ventilators as the peaks have already hit them , just another indicator that Disney will be opening this summer at some point


----------



## Sandiz08

My guess would be July or August at the earliest.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Some states are already closing their emergency field hospitals and returning borrowed ventilators as the peaks have already hit them , just another indicator that Disney will be opening this summer at some point



remember people don’t want optimism


----------



## havoc315

shanes17 said:


> So then what are you suggesting?
> 
> Everyone stay inside and hide because we might get infected a month or two later? You might as well build a bunker and stay out of site for the rest of 2020 in that case.
> 
> The curve has been “flattened”, we don’t need to continue doing the same to the economy due to fear.



I've posted extensively about what I'm suggesting.
The curve UN-flattens if you go back to normal... you get a new spike.

I didn't say you stay in a bunker.

There is a middle ground between "stay locked in your home" and "back to normal"

That middle ground really might make it impossible for places like Disney World to operate, at least operate in the way we have enjoyed for years.

But when I say, "avoid mass gatherings, wear masks, check temperatures" -- how is that staying in a bunker?


----------



## havoc315

xuxa777 said:


> My only point was that model , said 1.2 million people would die with the current social distancing methods and now it says only 60,000 with the same social distancing measure.
> 
> 
> 
> They can open all resorts at the same time no reason not to, only issue will be getting staffing rolled into place.



They never said 1.2 million would die with current social distancing methods. That's a complete and total misunderstanding of the whole parameters. 

They are only projecting based on what they currently see. As they see more, those projections change. When social distancing first started, they weren't yet impacting the data set. So those 1.2 million deaths were based on the numbers that were coming from pre-social distancing.


----------



## havoc315

Sean74 said:


> Their  model does take that into effect to The end of may as others have shown, and the model covers the first wave.  *What they cannot predict is when a reintroduction and second outbreak occurs.*



Bingo..... They make no attempt to predict that. If there is 1 new infection in August... they are making no efforts to understand what that does to the graph. 
In fact, there is no effort to calculate any new cases that WILL arise after the end of social distancing.


----------



## jlwhitney

havoc315 said:


> Bingo..... They make no attempt to predict that. If there is 1 new infection in August... they are making no efforts to understand what that does to the graph.
> In fact, there is no effort to calculate any new cases that WILL arise after the end of social distancing.



which at this point no one can really predict what may or may not happen after or how long or if it would even get as bad. What we are experience now is a build up of somewhere between 1-3 months of the virus just floating around .


----------



## shanes17

havoc315 said:


> I've posted extensively about what I'm suggesting.
> The curve UN-flattens if you go back to normal... you get a new spike.
> 
> I didn't say you stay in a bunker.
> 
> There is a middle ground between "stay locked in your home" and "back to normal"
> 
> That middle ground really might make it impossible for places like Disney World to operate, at least operate in the way we have enjoyed for years.
> 
> But when I say, "avoid mass gatherings, wear masks, check temperatures" -- how is that staying in a bunker?



Sure, the middle ground is those at risk stay in. Continue holding off on international flights, allow those on Disney property to attend the parks and limit the amount of “walk ups” or non AP/Disney property guests. Plenty of logical measures can be taken, but almost never will it be enough for some, people which is fine. So be it.

Even a company like Disney cannot survive a 3-6 month shutdown. You are being naive if you think so, not to mention the hundreds of thousands of workers who lose everything.

The whole objective of this was to “flatten the curve”. Well, outside of a few cities we’ve flattened it so much that nurses and medical workers are being furloughed throughout the country.

So now what? Move the goalposts again and say people can’t have their freedoms back until there are no reports of the virus? Anywhere?? That is absolutely unrealistic and an illogical demand. There will ALWAYS be risks in life, you cannot let it control you.

When the numbers drop we get back to it. Wash your hands, be smart, take precautions and if you are someone that is at risk stay home as long as your heart desires. Isolate as needed.

The rest of us are ready to live life.


----------



## Runnsally

Jroceagles said:


> So..... does anyone really have a guess to a reopening date?  Educated or just out of hope...but a guess.


I think the most likely is mid-August, early September range 
Worst-case scenario...models predict a resurgence of the virus in fall/winter and we could be looking at Spring '21


----------



## hertamaniac

TDSAXX said:


> Florida was one of the last states to implement mitigation measures and has the oldest population in the country, yet it hasn’t become a hot spot nor is it projected to be.  So it doesn’t always play out that way.



That's partially, if not fully, because our governor was satisfied, at that time, with a county by county assessment and execution of a lock down.


----------



## e_yerger

I think the one thing we're all forgetting is that the US is made up of 50 separate governments. This means that they could put travel bans/restrictions on the hot spot areas of the county. So areas such at the NY Tri-State, and similar, may not be able to travel in or out of for a longer period of time. Additionally, similar to what the Florida Gov did, they could put quarantine restrictions on people coming FROM those hot spots. Shanghai is putting 14 day quarantines on anyone coming into the city.

This may be something we have to face. Maybe Disney World will open, but due to government restrictions, only certain people will even be able to fly into MCO.

As someone who lives in the NY Tri-State, I am actively worried about a scenario like this.

There is a large wide net between all or nothing, and it will be interesting to see how the individual states deal with this.


----------



## havoc315

shanes17 said:


> Sure, the middle ground is those at risk stay in. Continue holding off on international flights, allow those on Disney property to attend the parks and limit the amount of “walk ups” or non AP/Disney property guests. Plenty of logical measures can be taken, but almost never will it be enough for some, people which is fine. So be it.
> 
> Even a company like Disney cannot survive a 3-6 month shutdown. You are being naive if you think so, not to mention the hundreds of thousands of workers who lose everything.
> 
> The whole objective of this was to “flatten the curve”. Well, outside of a few cities we’ve flattened it so much that nurses and medical workers are being furloughed throughout the country.
> 
> So now what? Move the goalposts again and say people can’t have their freedoms back until there are no reports of the virus? Anywhere?? That is absolutely unrealistic and an illogical demand. There will ALWAYS be risks in life, you cannot let it control you.
> 
> When the numbers drop we get back to it. Wash your hands, be smart, take precautions and if you are someone that is at risk stay home as long as your heart desires. Isolate as needed.
> 
> The rest of us are ready to live life.



Not saying Disney can survive. Just like the cruise lines will not survive.

I am saying -- "those at risk stay home" was studied -- And it's an inadequate response.

The middle ground is far more robust mitigation measures. 

Here is a good summary of the theme park middle ground, is it's being implemented in countries recovering from virus:

https://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2020/04/06/chinas-theme-parks-ride-again.html


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

havoc315 said:


> Not saying Disney can survive. Just like the cruise lines will not survive.
> 
> I am saying -- "those at risk stay home" was studied -- And it's an inadequate response.
> 
> The middle ground is far more robust mitigation measures.
> 
> Here is a good summary of the theme park middle ground, is it's being implemented in countries recovering from virus:
> 
> https://www.thejakartapost.com/travel/2020/04/06/chinas-theme-parks-ride-again.html


Masks don’t work, and temperature tests are pointless since they don’t catch those asymptomatic.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

At least one Wall Street Analyst disagrees that the cruise lines won't survive

https://thepointsguy.com/news/cruise-lines-survive-shutdown-bankruptcy/


----------



## Jrb1979

shanes17 said:


> Sure, the middle ground is those at risk stay in. Continue holding off on international flights, allow those on Disney property to attend the parks and limit the amount of “walk ups” or non AP/Disney property guests. Plenty of logical measures can be taken, but almost never will it be enough for some, people which is fine. So be it.
> 
> Even a company like Disney cannot survive a 3-6 month shutdown. You are being naive if you think so, not to mention the hundreds of thousands of workers who lose everything.
> 
> The whole objective of this was to “flatten the curve”. Well, outside of a few cities we’ve flattened it so much that nurses and medical workers are being furloughed throughout the country.
> 
> So now what? Move the goalposts again and say people can’t have their freedoms back until there are no reports of the virus? Anywhere?? That is absolutely unrealistic and an illogical demand. There will ALWAYS be risks in life, you cannot let it control you.
> 
> When the numbers drop we get back to it. Wash your hands, be smart, take precautions and if you are someone that is at risk stay home as long as your heart desires. Isolate as needed.
> 
> The rest of us are ready to live life.


They can have their freedom back. I don't everything magically going back to normal once they flatten the curve. They will slowly open things up with Disney and places with large gatherings to be last. If you open everything to quickly there is a good chance you will be back at square one.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Jroceagles said:


> So..... does anyone really have a guess to a reopening date?  Educated or just out of hope...but a guess.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61730772


----------



## OnceUponATime15

So much talk of the prospects of life in the Parks upon reopening .  I’m thinking..,   wonder how the Resorts will handle things? From common areas, to restaurants & snack bars.. from pools. to laundry rooms to bars & lounges...   surfaces.. fabrics.. walls, floors, fridges, microwaves.. coffee makers.. and in & on & on...   How much cleaning & sanitizing,  is enough cleaning & sanitizing to halt the possibility of exposure.  hmmmm... 
Thinking out loud...


----------



## havoc315

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Masks don’t work, and temperature tests are pointless since they don’t catch those asymptomatic.



false and false. 
masks, when universally worn, prevent asymptomatic carriers from transmitting. Go to Taiwan and S. Korea.. you’ll see masks and temperature checks works.
And yes, temperature checks don’t catch asymptomatic carriers (that’s what the masks are for).
But which situation is better: 30 coronavirus carriers walk into the theme park (no temp checks). Or only 10 carriers walk into the park. ( block the 20 symptomatic carriers).

no single mechanism is 100% foolproof. The point is to combine multiple mechanism to reduce the R0 below 1.0.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wallawallakids

Jimmy Mouse said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61730772



Interesting.  Certainly much earlier then I would have thought, but as proven over and over, none of us really know anything!  It’s all best guess for now


----------



## Remy is Up

They furloughed a ton of people today. The parks arent opening until july at least. May as well be prepared for that.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> They furloughed a ton of people today. The parks arent opening until july at least. May as well be prepared for that.


Furloughs have nothing to do with park opening.  Its there to protect jobs and the company.


----------



## Farro

I am so, so glad I already booked our hotel for May 2021. I have a feeling 2021 will book up before the packages even come out!!! 

And if they do limit bookings, at least I'm already in.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Jroceagles said:


> Furloughs have nothing to do with park opening.  Its there to protect jobs and the company.



If you furlough people, that means you have to bring them back and get them back up to speed.  That takes time.


----------



## xuxa777

This thread has gotten so long we are going in circles here


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


> Furloughs have nothing to do with park opening.  Its there to protect jobs and the company.


It has more to do with it than you want to believe. There are a lot of things behind the scenes being discussed and worked on. And none of them involve opening before July. And even that gets more questionable each day.


----------



## wallawallakids

xuxa777 said:


> This thread has gotten so long we are going in circles here


It’s true!!!  It’s like our lives now.  The same.  Everyday.  Lol


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

havoc315 said:


> false and false.
> masks, when universally worn, prevent asymptomatic carriers from transmitting. Go to Taiwan and S. Korea.. you’ll see masks and temperature checks works.
> And yes, temperature checks don’t catch asymptomatic carriers (that’s what the masks are for).
> But which situation is better: 30 coronavirus carriers walk into the theme park (no temp checks). Or only 10 carriers walk into the park. ( block the 20 symptomatic carriers).
> 
> no single mechanism is 100% foolproof. The point is to combine multiple mechanism to reduce the R0 below 1.0.


I guess I’ll trust the World Health Organization on this one. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...stop-healthy-people-getting-covid-19-says-who


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Remy is Up said:


> They furloughed a ton of people today. *The parks arent opening until july at least. *May as well be prepared for that.


You seem so certain. Can you site your source?


----------



## havoc315

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I guess I’ll trust the World Health Organization on this one. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...stop-healthy-people-getting-covid-19-says-who



Psst... Did you actually read the article you linked to?

From your own article:
 "data from Hong Kong indicating that their *widespread use in the community may have reduced the spread of coronavirus* in some regions. "

"the organisation maintained that *while masks could help limit the spread of the disease*, they were insufficient on their own "

WOW!!! Exactly what I said -- Masks DO WORK. Not by themselves, not as a replacement for other methods. But used in conjunction with other types of mitigation, they WORK!!!  

So let's see the the Center for Disease Control (CDC) says:

"In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies)  "

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html
So let's see ----   Both WHO and the CDC are saying that masks help to reduce disease transmission!!!!!
No, they are insufficient on their own. You need to do more than JUST masks. But you absolutely shouldn't be doing LESS than masks.

And no, masks do not stop healthy people from getting sick. If you are healthy, wearing a mask... and get into a crowd with sick-non-masked people, you will get sick. The point is -- if you are healthy, and you get into a crowd of people, and EVERYONE is wearing a mask, then greatly reduces the chance of an infected person from transmitting the disease.


----------



## rteetz

As others have mentioned we are going in circles here. I don’t have intentions to close this thread but the more we do that the more likely I am to do so.


----------



## CAQDaddy

havoc315 said:


> Psst... Did you actually read the article you linked to?
> 
> From your own article:
> "data from Hong Kong indicating that their *widespread use in the community may have reduced the spread of coronavirus* in some regions. "
> 
> "the organisation maintained that *while masks could help limit the spread of the disease*, they were insufficient on their own "
> 
> WOW!!! Exactly what I said -- Masks DO WORK. Not by themselves, not as a replacement for other methods. But used in conjunction with other types of mitigation, they WORK!!!
> 
> So let's see the the Center for Disease Control (CDC) says:
> 
> "In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies)  "
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html
> So let's see ----   Both WHO and the CDC are saying that masks help to reduce disease transmission!!!!!
> No, they are insufficient on their own. You need to do more than JUST masks. But you absolutely shouldn't be doing LESS than masks.
> 
> And no, masks do not stop healthy people from getting sick. If you are healthy, wearing a mask... and get into a crowd with sick-non-masked people, you will get sick. The point is -- if you are healthy, and you get into a crowd of people, and EVERYONE is wearing a mask, then greatly reduces the chance of an infected person from transmitting the disease.


I am skeptical of the CDC and I don't trust the WHO at all, but I still think the masks would be helpful. I also know for a fact that wearing a helmet when driving my car will significantly reduce my chance of serious injury in a car accident, but I don't put on a helmet when I drive. 
When I read what Iger said in the interview I got the feeling he was promoting a situation that would comfort potential guests more than actually trying to legitimately reduce the spread. I'm not suggesting he is not concerned about the spread, just that his first concern I'm making guests feef comfortable so they will return to the resort.


----------



## ilanakan

GeorgiaHoo said:


> But the masks don't prevent the spread, or at least don't protect the healthy from the virus.


What they do is protect the healthy from the sick.  Especially when many have the virus, but are a-symptomatic.


----------



## ilanakan

GeorgiaHoo said:


> But the masks don't prevent the spread, or at least don't protect the healthy from the virus.


What they do is protect the healthy from the sick.  Especially when many have the virus, but are a-symptomatic.


----------



## hertamaniac

In thinking of strategies to potentially mitigate the risk of the virus spreading at WDW, there are several options that came to mind:

Hand sanitizers at each entrance AND exit for each attraction/theater/eatery (with CM enforcement at the entrances)
Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, at attraction/eatery queues
Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, on the MK ferry boats
Taped off every other seat (or proper interval) at theater attractions
Taped off, or Mickey stickers, spaced appropriately on the monorail
I am ignoring costs.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jimmy Mouse said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61730772


so is this like insider info?   I have a family member who worked there for years and still does consulting and he is pretty firm that they will be open and full go by June.  So your source may be right.


----------



## lilypgirl

ILovePixieDust said:


> That is completely offensive. How can you negate an entire culture because of one practice by a certain portion of the population?  That is the definition of stereotyping and racism. Entirely offensive.
> 
> I’m not condoning the markets nor animal cruelty but there are horrible and disgusting practices amidst all cultures, including American and Canadian cultures.
> It is horrible to keep dogs in cages like that. Horrible for any living being. Including children....


I appreciate your response but I stand by mine! Stay healthy and safe!


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> It has more to do with it than you want to believe. There are a lot of things behind the scenes being discussed and worked on. And none of them involve opening before July. And even that gets more questionable each day.


source?


----------



## lilypgirl

hertamaniac said:


> In thinking of strategies to potentially mitigate the risk of the virus spreading at WDW, there are several options that came to mind:
> 
> Hand sanitizers at each entrance AND exit for each attraction/theater/eatery (with CM enforcement at the entrances)
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, at attraction/eatery queues
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, on the MK ferry boats
> Taped off every other seat (or proper interval) at theater attractions
> Taped off, or Mickey stickers, spaced appropriately on the monorail
> I am ignoring costs.


I wish they would do several of these all the time not just when we are dealing with a virus.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jroceagles said:


> so is this like insider info?   I have a family member who worked there for years and still does consulting and he is pretty firm that they will be open and full go by June.  So your source may be right.


Almost everything you read on here is our opinions and beliefs, mostly formed by viewing other countries, listening to the experts, seeing the modeling, and looking to other similar entertainment venues. This leads to many people believing parks will not be open in June (especially June 1 due to the recent CP cancellation that was scheduled to begin that day).


----------



## MichelinMan

havoc315 said:


> Psst... Did you actually read the article you linked to?
> 
> From your own article:
> "data from Hong Kong indicating that their *widespread use in the community may have reduced the spread of coronavirus* in some regions. "
> 
> "the organisation maintained that *while masks could help limit the spread of the disease*, they were insufficient on their own "
> 
> WOW!!! Exactly what I said -- Masks DO WORK. Not by themselves, not as a replacement for other methods. But used in conjunction with other types of mitigation, they WORK!!!
> 
> So let's see the the Center for Disease Control (CDC) says:
> 
> "In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies)  "
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html
> So let's see ----   Both WHO and the CDC are saying that masks help to reduce disease transmission!!!!!
> No, they are insufficient on their own. You need to do more than JUST masks. But you absolutely shouldn't be doing LESS than masks.
> 
> And no, masks do not stop healthy people from getting sick. If you are healthy, wearing a mask... and get into a crowd with sick-non-masked people, you will get sick. The point is -- if you are healthy, and you get into a crowd of people, and EVERYONE is wearing a mask, then greatly reduces the chance of an infected person from transmitting the disease.


Might be worth just sharing the official line from the UK Health and Safety Executive. The experts there are saying that face masks are only required in a clinical setting, and that they are not necessary elsewhere in society.


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Almost everything you read on here is our opinions and beliefs, mostly formed by viewing other countries, listening to the experts, seeing the modeling, and looking to other similar entertainment venues. This leads to many people believing parks will not be open in June (especially June 1 due to the recent CP cancellation that was scheduled to begin that day).


yea I get that, but he said he had a source and I am asking because my family member is pretty consistent with the June 1 thing and he is very close to these decisions.


----------



## Farro

Dr. Fauci now saying Americans may be able to take summer vacations, go to ball games, etc., .... summer opening for Disney looks better and better!


_Speaking to CBS This Morning, Fauci was asked if he could envision a typical summer, filled with vacations, baseball games, weddings and family reunions.

“It can be in the cards,” he said. 

*But he warned:*
_


> _“And I say that with some caution, because as I said, when we do that, when we pull back and try to open up the country, as we often use that terminology, we have to be prepared that when the infections start to rear their heads again that we have it in place a very aggressive and effective way to identify, isolate, contract trace and make sure we don't have those spikes we have now. So the answer to your question is yes, if we do the things that we need to do to prevent the resurgence."_


_Getting back to normal is not like a light switch that you turn on and off, Fauci said, adding it’ll be gradual and depend on where in the country you live. 


“The bottom line of it all is, that what we see looking forward, it is very likely that we will progress towards the steps towards normalization as we get to the end of this thirty days. And I think that’s going to be a good time to look and see how quickly can we make that move to try and normalize. But hopefully, and hopefully, by the time we get to the summer we will have taken many steps in that direction," he added._


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jroceagles said:


> yea I get that, but he said he had a source and I am asking because my family member is pretty consistent with the June 1 thing and he is very close to these decisions.


No problem. His post was 10 days ago, too. A lot has changed.

Everyone can have their unnamed sources. For all I care, that’s the equivalent of the bus driver telling me the Villains Park is definitely still in the works and will be open in a few years. But that’s part of the fun speculation.

Maybe you want to ask your unnamed source why they canceled the CP arrivals on 6/1 if they planned to be open? Was it because they’ll open in phases? Or they don’t want CP living in dorm like apartments?

Can you ask your source if 6/1 is for Disney Springs only to start? All parks open and ready to go? We’d all love more details.


----------



## C&Jx2

Farro said:


> Dr. Fauci now saying Americans may be able to take summer vacations, go to ball games, etc., .... summer opening for Disney looks better and better!
> 
> 
> _Speaking to CBS This Morning, Fauci was asked if he could envision a typical summer, filled with vacations, baseball games, weddings and family reunions.
> 
> “It can be in the cards,” he said.
> 
> *But he warned:*
> 
> 
> Getting back to normal is not like a light switch that you turn on and off, Fauci said, adding it’ll be gradual and depend on where in the country you live.
> 
> 
> “The bottom line of it all is, that what we see looking forward, it is very likely that we will progress towards the steps towards normalization as we get to the end of this thirty days. And I think that’s going to be a good time to look and see how quickly can we make that move to try and normalize. But hopefully, and hopefully, by the time we get to the summer we will have taken many steps in that direction," he added._


Yes! Stay home now so we can enjoy summer later!


----------



## Jroceagles

Farro said:


> Dr. Fauci now saying Americans may be able to take summer vacations, go to ball games, etc., .... summer opening for Disney looks better and better!
> 
> 
> _Speaking to CBS This Morning, Fauci was asked if he could envision a typical summer, filled with vacations, baseball games, weddings and family reunions.
> 
> “It can be in the cards,” he said.
> 
> *But he warned:*
> 
> 
> Getting back to normal is not like a light switch that you turn on and off, Fauci said, adding it’ll be gradual and depend on where in the country you live.
> 
> 
> “The bottom line of it all is, that what we see looking forward, it is very likely that we will progress towards the steps towards normalization as we get to the end of this thirty days. And I think that’s going to be a good time to look and see how quickly can we make that move to try and normalize. But hopefully, and hopefully, by the time we get to the summer we will have taken many steps in that direction," he added._


OPTIMISM!!   This is what we need.  The ramifications of the economy being shut down too long could do more damage in some cases.  We need to get the ball rolling as soon as we can.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

yankeesfan123 said:


> No problem. His post was 10 days ago, too. A lot has changed.


They are still saying the same thing as of last night. May 19th is a tentative day.


----------



## DavidHobart

havoc315 said:


> false and false.
> masks, when universally worn, prevent asymptomatic carriers from transmitting. Go to Taiwan and S. Korea.. you’ll see masks and temperature checks works.
> And yes, temperature checks don’t catch asymptomatic carriers (that’s what the masks are for).
> But which situation is better: 30 coronavirus carriers walk into the theme park (no temp checks). Or only 10 carriers walk into the park. ( block the 20 symptomatic carriers).
> 
> no single mechanism is 100% foolproof. The point is to combine multiple mechanism to reduce the R0 below 1.0.


finally some common sense...


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> No problem. His post was 10 days ago, too. A lot has changed.
> 
> Everyone can have their unnamed sources. For all I care, that’s the equivalent of the bus driver telling me the Villains Park is definitely still in the works and will be open in a few years. But that’s part of the fun speculation.
> 
> Maybe you want to ask your unnamed source why they canceled the CP arrivals on 6/1 if they planned to be open? Was it because they’ll open in phases? Or they don’t want CP living in dorm like apartments?
> 
> Can you ask your source if 6/1 is for Disney Springs only to start? All parks open and ready to go? We’d all love more details.


Like I said I have a family member that worked there for 25 years and now does consulting.  I asked him his opinion from what he has heard  so far and he told me that they need to open ASAP.  June is what he is hearing.  I did not ask for other details.  He told me I was good for my late August trip there barring any unforeseen huge changes.  I will ask him about the CP next time we talk.  I think that is an extension of the furloughs and could be amended if need be?


----------



## kymom99

hertamaniac said:


> In thinking of strategies to potentially mitigate the risk of the virus spreading at WDW, there are several options that came to mind:
> 
> Hand sanitizers at each entrance AND exit for each attraction/theater/eatery (with CM enforcement at the entrances)
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, at attraction/eatery queues
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, on the MK ferry boats
> Taped off every other seat (or proper interval) at theater attractions
> Taped off, or Mickey stickers, spaced appropriately on the monorail
> I am ignoring costs.


I thought of that but what if you had a small child who wanted to sit next to a parent? That’s really the only issue I would see with using every other seat or something like that. Especially in a dark theater type show


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

kymom99 said:


> I thought of that but what if you had a small child who wanted to sit next to a parent? That’s really the only issue I would see with using every other seat or something like that. Especially in a dark theater type show


I think they would separate families by a few seats, not every other seat. They know families are sharing the same room, drove or flew together etc.


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> No problem. His post was 10 days ago, too. A lot has changed.
> 
> Everyone can have their unnamed sources. For all I care, that’s the equivalent of the bus driver telling me the Villains Park is definitely still in the works and will be open in a few years. But that’s part of the fun speculation.
> 
> Maybe you want to ask your unnamed source why they canceled the CP arrivals on 6/1 if they planned to be open? Was it because they’ll open in phases? Or they don’t want CP living in dorm like apartments?
> 
> Can you ask your source if 6/1 is for Disney Springs only to start? All parks open and ready to go? We’d all love more details.


also just as a convo thing...are we overthinking the CP thing?  The arrivals now through June were canceled....could this be a simple as why bring them in if you cant pay them.... and they do pay rent on the dorms...so how can they live if you cannot give them a weekly paycheck?  So why bring them in at all?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Jroceagles said:


> yea I get that, but he said he had a source and I am asking because my family member is pretty consistent with the June 1 thing and he is very close to these decisions.



I am sure my May 6-10 reservations will be cancelled.  AP Silver passes are blocked out starting June 1.   If May 19 were to happen, I'd love to change to then, but reservations can't be made or changed before June 1.   Kinda stuck.  Luckily I was able to grab 5 nights in Oct, just may have to wait until then.


----------



## KBoopaloo

hertamaniac said:


> In thinking of strategies to potentially mitigate the risk of the virus spreading at WDW, there are several options that came to mind:
> 
> Hand sanitizers at each entrance AND exit for each attraction/theater/eatery (with CM enforcement at the entrances)
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, at attraction/eatery queues
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, on the MK ferry boats
> Taped off every other seat (or proper interval) at theater attractions
> Taped off, or Mickey stickers, spaced appropriately on the monorail
> I am ignoring costs.


I think these are all great ideas but the issue will be getting people to follow the instructions. My grocery store has started limiting the number of people who come inside and created a one way path that they want everyone to use navigate the aisles. The instructions are clear as day with giant arrows and signs explaining but when I was last at the store at least 40% of the customers I encountered were ignoring it and just going wherever they wanted.
The parks are just not designed for social distancing and there is only so much they can do to spread people out. Even when things in our local areas start to open up a bit in May and June if recommendations remain that we can start to return to our lives but try to keep some physical distance as much as possible, I think Disney will have a real challenge on their hands to open in a safe way. I keep trying to imagine what a park opening would look like in 6 weeks and I can’t come up with any scenario that makes sense. I am sure they are discussing a million options I haven’t even considered but I still think it is going to be very challenging for them.


----------



## Lewisc

My 2 cents.  Assume Disney (via health recommendations) wants guests to wear masks..  Does that suggest pools and water parks remain closed?  Restaurant tables be spaced out?  If so could Disney set up additional restaurant seating using ballrooms and conference/convention areas?

Add me to the group who thinks, at least initially, the number of potential guests willing and able to vacation may be more limited then we think.  Some people will have health concerns.  Some real and some health based.  Some people will have financial issues.  Some may have trouble getting time off.
I think Disney may delay re-opening some resorts. Disney can move guests who have reservations to a different resort.  What's missed in these discussions.  There is probably a need to open all DVC resorts ASAP.  Some members are losing the ability to use their points.  Those resorts are more likely to filled.  That suggests almost all deluxe resorts would be opened ASAP.  Easy to keep Yacht Club closed.  I guess you could open Bay Lake but not the Contemporary but then you'd have a resort without a restaurant.  Assume bookings suggest closing a resort for a month or more.  More likely to be value and even moderates.  Closing one or more All Stars and all (or part of) PO might make sense.


----------



## havoc315

MichelinMan said:


> Might be worth just sharing the official line from the UK Health and Safety Executive. The experts there are saying that face masks are only required in a clinical setting, and that they are not necessary elsewhere in society.



the U.K. is doing such a smash up job... certainly, let’s follow their lead.

and you’re confusing “not necessary” with “not helpful”

This is the US. The CDC recommend mask-wearing in any situation where social distancing is not feasible (like a Disney Park!)


----------



## TropicalDIS

shanes17 said:


> Sure, the middle ground is those at risk stay in. Continue holding off on international flights, allow those on Disney property to attend the parks and limit the amount of “walk ups” or non AP/Disney property guests. Plenty of logical measures can be taken, but almost never will it be enough for some, people which is fine. So be it.
> 
> Even a company like Disney cannot survive a 3-6 month shutdown. You are being naive if you think so, not to mention the hundreds of thousands of workers who lose everything.
> 
> The whole objective of this was to “flatten the curve”. Well, outside of a few cities we’ve flattened it so much that nurses and medical workers are being furloughed throughout the country.
> 
> So now what? Move the goalposts again and say people can’t have their freedoms back until there are no reports of the virus? Anywhere?? That is absolutely unrealistic and an illogical demand. There will ALWAYS be risks in life, you cannot let it control you.
> 
> When the numbers drop we get back to it. Wash your hands, be smart, take precautions and if you are someone that is at risk stay home as long as your heart desires. Isolate as needed.
> 
> The rest of us are ready to live life.




Except Disney will be shut down for 3 months by the time they reopen, and they will be fine. If Disney opens before mid June, I'll be very surprised.

Nurses and medical workers are not being furloughed because the curve has been flattened so much they are expendable, they are being furloughed due to cost saving measures. This has been going on for weeks, and has nothing do with the flattening of the curve.

We will be back at it in a couple months, but the possibility of another outbreak is going to remain. Everyone has to be smart, and you can't assume others will take precautions, so you have to be even more diligent.


----------



## TropicalDIS

I would not read anything into what the Vegas casinos are saying. They are changing their dates frequently just like everybody else. Two weeks ago, the Wynn was saying they would reopen April 19th. Now they are saying May 1st. I expect that date to change again.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Dr. Fauci now saying Americans may be able to take summer vacations, go to ball games, etc., .... summer opening for Disney looks better and better!
> 
> 
> _Speaking to CBS This Morning, Fauci was asked if he could envision a typical summer, filled with vacations, baseball games, weddings and family reunions.
> 
> “It can be in the cards,” he said.
> 
> *But he warned:*
> 
> 
> Getting back to normal is not like a light switch that you turn on and off, Fauci said, adding it’ll be gradual and depend on where in the country you live.
> 
> 
> “The bottom line of it all is, that what we see looking forward, it is very likely that we will progress towards the steps towards normalization as we get to the end of this thirty days. And I think that’s going to be a good time to look and see how quickly can we make that move to try and normalize. But hopefully, and hopefully, by the time we get to the summer we will have taken many steps in that direction," he added._



Saw that too, since he is floating this out there already, I will adjust my guess to mid/late may for Disney Springs to open, Springs (could even open May 1st) and resorts June 1st and the parks July 1st. These dates could all be shifted two weeks earlier, if they leift the stay at home orders next week.


----------



## xuxa777

TropicalDIS said:


> Except Disney will be shut down for 3 months by the time they reopen, and they will be fine. If Disney opens before mid June, I'll be very surprised.
> 
> Nurses and medical workers are not being furloughed because the curve has been flattened so much they are expendable, they are being furloughed due to cost saving measures. This has been going on for weeks, and has nothing do with the flattening of the curve.
> 
> We will be back at it in a couple months, but the possibility of another outbreak is going to remain. Everyone has to be smart, and you can't assume others will take precautions, so you have to be even more diligent.


Completely agree with this scenario


----------



## disney1474

xuxa777 said:


> Saw that too, since he is floating this out there already, I will adjust my guess to mid/late may for Disney Springs to open, Springs (could even open May 1st) and resorts June 1st and the parks July 1st. These dates could all be shifted two weeks earlier, if they leift the stay at home orders next week.


Opening up like this, Springs first, then resorts and then weeks later parks makes no sense to me.  I'm no expert at all but it seems to me if more is open at the same time, it allows people to spread out more.  What is everyone's thought on this?


----------



## hertamaniac

KBoopaloo said:


> I think these are all great ideas but the issue will be getting people to follow the instructions. My grocery store has started limiting the number of people who come inside and created a one way path that they want everyone to use navigate the aisles. The instructions are clear as day with giant arrows and signs explaining but when I was last at the store at least 40% of the customers I encountered were ignoring it and just going wherever they wanted.
> The parks are just not designed for social distancing and there is only so much they can do to spread people out. Even when things in our local areas start to open up a bit in May and June if recommendations remain that we can start to return to our lives but try to keep some physical distance as much as possible, I think Disney will have a real challenge on their hands to open in a safe way. I keep trying to imagine what a park opening would look like in 6 weeks and I can’t come up with any scenario that makes sense. I am sure they are discussing a million options I haven’t even considered but I still think it is going to be very challenging for them.



For sure, compliance will be more than challenging.  

I was trying to start a thinktank style discussion of ideas on what options could be implemented.  Perhaps even Disney would be watching our thread and ideas?

Thanks for the feedback; I was expecting complete flaming.


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> They are still saying the same thing as of last night. May 19th is a tentative day.


Tentative would be the key word here. I could see that being a date they are bringing employees back to work. That would be a month of furlough. I have a hard time seeing that as the opening date for the resort. And with that I think everyone expects some sort of phased opening meaning something like Disney Springs to start.

With that said too, as someone who following the rumor sphere intently you’re the only one saying May 19th. Not that it’s wrong necessarily but if this was a serious internal date I think it would get out a bit more throughout the inter webs.


----------



## KBoopaloo

disney1474 said:


> Opening up like this, Springs first, then resorts and then weeks later parks makes no sense to me.  I'm no expert at all but it seems to me if more is open at the same time, it allows people to spread out more.  What is everyone's thought on this?


I think the idea is that opening up the Springs first could start bringing in some revenue (likely from locals) before going all in with the parks. People aren’t going to get on a plane to take a trip to WDW for just Disney Springs so this could be a way to open some shops and restaurants and get some revenue flowing with fewer people on the property. They could test out different methods of crowd control in those shops and restaurants first and see what works for when they open across property.


----------



## xuxa777

Like others say Springs open first because it will have to open once non essentails businesses open, restaurants and small stores. The stores and restaurants will demand it if they didn't. Then open the resorts because the are the easiest to open, plus a big money maker. They will not open the park before the resorts, and they won't open the parks and the resorts at the same time, no reason to stress the system that much.

The parks will be last b/c of the exposure risks, the queues  and rides be the most risky. I am now thinking if they do require masks it will be just for the queues and perhaps the buses, monorail only.  (not trying to open a mask debate, everyone has their own opinion if they work or not  )


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Aurora0427 said:


> Me neither. I hate masks.... I wore one to pick up groceries curbside yesterday and couldn’t wait to remove it. I don’t know how Asian people wear these regularly..... I guess I’m just a spoiled American!



I do not view not wanting to wear a mask as being “spoiled.” Wearing masks is not normal. As far as mask wearing in Asian countries like China being the norm, have ya seen their air pollution?


----------



## yankeesfan123

TropicalDIS said:


> Except Disney will be shut down for 3 months by the time they reopen, and they will be fine. If Disney opens before mid June, I'll be very surprised.
> 
> Nurses and medical workers are not being furloughed because the curve has been flattened so much they are expendable, they are being furloughed due to cost saving measures. This has been going on for weeks, and has nothing do with the flattening of the curve.
> 
> We will be back at it in a couple months, but the possibility of another outbreak is going to remain. Everyone has to be smart, and you can't assume others will take precautions, so you have to be even more diligent.


Nurses and staff and being furloughed in part because elective procedures such as surgeries pay a lottttt more than just observing someone in a hospital bed.


----------



## osufeth24

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the idea is that opening up the *Springs first could start bringing in some revenue (likely from locals)* before going all in with the parks. People aren’t going to get on a plane to take a trip to WDW for just Disney Springs so this could be a way to open some shops and restaurants and get some revenue flowing with fewer people on the property. They could test out different methods of crowd control in those shops and restaurants first and see what works for when they open across property.



as a local. I know the first day Springs opens, I'm there


----------



## J-BOY

yankeesfan123 said:


> No problem. His post was 10 days ago, too. A lot has changed.
> 
> Everyone can have their unnamed sources. For all I care, that’s the equivalent of the bus driver telling me the Villains Park is definitely still in the works and will be open in a few years. But that’s part of the fun speculation.
> 
> Maybe you want to ask your unnamed source why they canceled the CP arrivals on 6/1 if they planned to be open? Was it because they’ll open in phases? Or they don’t want CP living in dorm like apartments?
> 
> Can you ask your source if 6/1 is for Disney Springs only to start? All parks open and ready to go? We’d all love more details.


This is exactly the issue - I'm sure a number of people (myself included) have a "source" or some kind of relation to a Disney employee. The issue though, is that the only people who know of these decisions for sure are probably top-line executives and the Chiefs. Anyone else who is claiming to have other information is grasping at straws. Not that I blame them, as it's their job, but I find speculation and rumors about this decision even _more_ unreliable than the usual rumors that get spread on this board sometimes.


----------



## Lewisc

Guests travel to Disney to visit the parks. No way the resorts open a month before at least one park opens. I think at least the MK will open within days of resort opening. I can see MK and DHS opening first with EPCOT opening later.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

WDW will reopen this June.
There, I‘m sharing my prediction. 
Another poster suggested that folks from hot spot areas where travel bans will be in effect will not be able to visit. I concur.


----------



## Jroceagles

halfpintpeggy said:


> WDW will reopen this June.
> There, I‘m sharing my prediction.
> Another poster suggested that folks from hot spot areas where travel bans will be in effect will not be able to visit. I concur.


I am worried about that part.  I am in NJ.  hoping they let me in FL by August


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jroceagles said:


> I am worried about that part.  I am in NJ.  hoping they let me in FL by August



Philly here, I’m wit ya!
Also a bit nervous about being able to go on our early June Cape May vacation.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

halfpintpeggy said:


> Philly here, I’m wit ya!
> Also a bit nervous about being able to go on our early June Cape May vacation.



Im in NJ about 5 minutes over the bridge from Philly. I worry that Philly is expected to be the next epicenter And how it’ll effect our summers.


----------



## dizfan0134

Being realistic, I'm thinking it won't be until August that we see it open up back up. I truly think June is WAY too soon to think this will all blow over.


----------



## jlas00

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-mnuchin-economy-could-reopen-may/5120994002/


----------



## Chuck S

MaxSkywalker said:


> There are already cities and counties - particularly in California - requiring people to wear masks in public, or risk a fine.


Texas, too.  Laredo has instituted  a $1000 fine if you're out and about without a mask.  While it isn't required where I live, many people are doing so, anyway.  A friend's wife kindly made masks for everyone they know.


----------



## Jroceagles

mi*vida*loca said:


> Im in NJ about 5 minutes over the bridge from Philly. I worry that Philly is expected to be the next epicenter And how it’ll effect our summers.


End of May.....You will have your summer


----------



## halfpintpeggy

J-BOY said:


> Well, considering that Disneyland is in California, it seems like relevant information.



I was responding to the posters talk of restrictions by some of their local governments. Ever hear of sarcasm? But...you do you.


----------



## Jrb1979

Its crazy how quick the U.S. wants to go back to normal. Here in Canada they are expecting this to last til summer and after that some sort of social distancing in place til there is a vaccine


----------



## J-BOY

halfpintpeggy said:


> I was responding to the posters talk of restrictions by some of their local governments. Ever hear of sarcasm? But...you do you.


Not seeing any sarcasm there, just being generally accusatory and political. And if your comment was solely to speak negatively about California, why post it at all?

You responded saying that California is not representative of most of the US so it doesn't reflect at all on what Disney might require. If certain counties in California or the state itself mandates the use of masks, that would translate directly to Disneyland, no?


----------



## e_yerger

I don't think we're going to go "back to normal" - but we're going to start moving there. Non-essential businesses will open, but social distancing and other preventative measures (masks, hand washing, sanitizing) will still be enforced.

I know it's dumb, but I would love to just go to the mall to walk around ):


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> Its crazy how quick the U.S. wants to go back to normal. Here in Canada they are expecting this to last til summer and after that some sort of social distancing in place til there is a vaccine


Its NOT crazy.  the economy fall out could be worse then this virus if it goes to long.  that includes deaths and hospitalizations.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> Its crazy how quick the U.S. wants to go back to normal. Here in Canada they are expecting this to last til summer and after that some sort of social distancing in place til there is a vaccine



When  is “til summer?” And what is “...some sort of social distancing?”
It sounds as if here in the U.S. we’ll also be doing some sort of social distancing. What that looks like right now, we don’t know. Ultimately, measures will likely be left up to the individual states, rather than the federal government.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


> Its NOT crazy.  the economy fall out could be worse then this virus if it goes to long.  that includes deaths and hospitalizations.


In Canada they figure 500,000 jobs are permanently lost already. They are giving anybody who is out of work $2000 a month while this is going on. Once the first wave is over they will start reopening some businesses like restaurants but parks and amusement parks will be closed til next season.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

e_yerger said:


> I don't think we're going to go "back to normal" - but we're going to start moving there. Non-essential businesses will open, but social distancing and other preventative measures (masks, hand washing, sanitizing) will still be enforced.
> 
> I know it's dumb, but I would love to just go to the mall to walk around ):



It’s not dumb at all! I think this period of quarantine is making many of us more appreciative of the little things we may have taken for granted just a couple of months ago. We’re all in this together!


----------



## Jrb1979

halfpintpeggy said:


> When  is “til summer?” And what is “...some sort of social distancing?”
> It sounds as if here in the U.S. we’ll also be doing some sort of social distancing. What that looks like right now, we don’t know. Ultimately, measures will likely be left up to the individual states, rather than the federal government.


Our Prime Minister figures sometime in July or August. Some sort of social distancing is bars, restaurants and other stores will be reopened at limited capacity but places like parks, theme parks, concert halls won't be opening any time soon.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> Its NOT crazy.  the economy fall out could be worse then this virus if it goes to long.  that includes deaths and hospitalizations.



I agree and more and more evidence is showing that will be true.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

J-BOY said:


> Not seeing any sarcasm there, just being generally accusatory and political. And if your comment was solely to speak negatively about California, why post it at all?
> 
> You responded saying that California is not representative of most of the US so it doesn't reflect at all on what Disney might require. If certain counties in California or the state itself mandates the use of masks, that would translate directly to Disneyland, no?



Definitely not going to argue with strangers online who don’t get jokes. All I have to say is - have a magical day!


----------



## TropicalDIS

Jroceagles said:


> Its NOT crazy.  the economy fall out could be worse then this virus if it goes to long.  that includes deaths and hospitalizations.


----------



## xuxa777

I agree and more and more evidence is showing that will be true.

The IHME model is going to revise the number of deaths in the US even lower for the second time this week. This according their tweet a few minutes ago. I bet it moves down to 40K or less., which BTW is a regular flu season number.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> Our Prime Minister figures sometime in July or August. Some sort of social distancing is bars, restaurants and other stores will be reopened at limited capacity but places like parks, theme parks, concert halls won't be opening any time soon.



If your Prime Minister doesn’t allow places like theme parks to reopen, it will be interesting to see if Canadians heed these warnings by not visiting WDW should they reopen first.


----------



## Lewisc

xuxa777 said:


> I agree and more and more evidence is showing that will be true.
> 
> The IHME model is going to revise the number of deaths in the US even lower for the second time this week. This according their tweet a few minutes ago. I bet it moves down to 40K or less., which BTW is a regular flu season number.


Not like regular flu with respect to number of hospitalizations, ICU and intubations.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

xuxa777 said:


> I agree and more and more evidence is showing that will be true.
> 
> The IHME model is going to revise the number of deaths in the US even lower for the second time this week. This according their tweet a few minutes ago. I bet it moves down to 40K or less., which BTW is a regular flu season number.



Where can I find their tweet? Thanks!


----------



## xuxa777

and this response is LOL






Going to make it harder for Disney not to open this summer IMHO


----------



## fsjking

I think the problem was the early models were using numbers where the only people getting tested were the ones who were laying there dying already. Now that more and more people are getting tested, the death rate drops accordingly.


----------



## Jfldis

While it is true that the number of deaths is leveling off and will hopefully come in well under the initial, horrifying projections it cannot be viewed in a vacuum.  What I mean by that is there have been extraordinary measures taken by a majority of the country to suppress normal behaviors which have impacted these numbers in a good way.  IMHO from what I can see this disease appears to be more contagious by far than the regular flu.  It is also far more lethal to those that are in poor health.  Diabetes, high blood pressure and heart disease go undiagnosed for many people.  Also obesity appears to be a factor.  What we need is real time home testing to tell if you have had it, have it and data that identifies not just number of deaths but profiles of who has died... also many of these measures are in place to frankly protect us from ourselves.  I know that my family and I have proceeded with trips, going to work and other activities while not feeling our best.  It’s Human nature to push through.  But you can’t with this.  Too infectious and not enough info on who is at risk...


----------



## juice0358

xuxa777 said:


> I agree and more and more evidence is showing that will be true.
> 
> The IHME model is going to revise the number of deaths in the US even lower for the second time this week. This according their tweet a few minutes ago. I bet it moves down to 40K or less., which BTW is a regular flu season number.


Do we quarantine the entire country during a regular flu season and get 40k deaths? SMH


----------



## Lewisc

fsjking said:


> I think the problem was the early models were using numbers where the only people getting tested were the ones who were laying there dying already. Now that more and more people are getting tested, the death rate drops accordingly.


I've read early models assumed 50% compliance with stay at home. Actual compliance is much higher.


----------



## Jrb1979

halfpintpeggy said:


> If your Prime Minister doesn’t allow places like theme parks to reopen, it will be interesting to see if Canadians heed these warnings by not visiting WDW should they reopen first.


I wouldn't worry about that. Over 1 million Canadians applied for the wage subsidy so I doubt many will be able to afford a Disney trip any time soon.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/09/is-disney-planning-to-reopen-in-august/


----------



## xuxa777

fsjking said:


> I think the problem was the early models were using numbers where the only people getting tested were the ones who were laying there dying already. Now that more and more people are getting tested, the death rate drops accordingly.



This probably is the case. Most people are asymptomatic or deal with it like the regular flu albeit a bad case. It is bad especially in NY and Miami and a few other hotspots, but to shut down the entire country was a bit much.

I go back to my thought that if Disney and other theme parks were such the super spreader environments many more people cases would be traced back to it. For example in France they traced a huge breakout to a church convention i one of their cities that led to most cases. The media would be wanting to publicize cases from Disney, as the did for the one person that died, too good of a story. I am thinking that is not the case. What the data is saying is that it is most contagious with repeated exposure, as in  hospitals and caring for family at home. Perhaps the large gatherings of people is not a significant vector for transmission.


----------



## xuxa777

Lewisc said:


> I've read early models assumed 50% compliance with stay at home. Actual compliance is much higher.


 That is not the case with the IHME model.


----------



## fsjking

Jfldis said:


> While it is true that the number of deaths is leveling off and will hopefully come in well under the initial, horrifying projections it cannot be viewed in a vacuum.  What I mean by that is there have been extraordinary measures taken by a majority of the country to suppress normal behaviors which have impacted these numbers in a good way.  IMHO from what I can see this disease appears to be more contagious by far than the regular flu.  It is also far more lethal to those that are in poor health.  Diabetes, high blood pressure and heart disease go undiagnosed for many people.  Also obesity appears to be a factor.  What we need is real time home testing to tell if you have had it, have it and data that identifies not just number of deaths but profiles of who has died... also many of these measures are in place to frankly protect us from ourselves.  I know that my family and I have proceeded with trips, going to work and other activities while not feeling our best.  It’s Human nature to push through.  But you can’t with this.  Too infectious and not enough info on who is at risk...



The initial predictions assumed 3 months of lockdown. Of course they also showed the major spike in November.


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> Its crazy how quick the U.S. *wants* to go back to normal.



Why? Canadians don't *"want"* to get back to normal?

I *"want"* to go to WDW, but obviously can't for now.

Our normal was pretty good.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. Over 1 million Canadians applied for the wage subsidy so I doubt many will be able to afford a Disney trip any time soon.



We’re in bad shape here too, hoping those affected by unemployment come out the other side of this mess stronger than ever. Stay safe neighbor!


----------



## xuxa777

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/09/is-disney-planning-to-reopen-in-august/



It will be sooner than August, August might be what they are thinking in allowing international travelers back.  Also those applications were most likely published today meaning based on decisions from a couple of days ago at least, corporations are slow in decision making, and those decision were made based on info from last week most likely. The info on how things are improving has change dramatically in the past few days even hours.


----------



## Jrb1979

jade1 said:


> Why? Canadians don't *"want"* to get back to normal?
> 
> I *"want"* to go to WDW, but obviously can't for now.


We do want to go back to normal. It seems more Americans are worried about the economy then Canadians are.


----------



## xuxa777

fsjking said:


> The initial predictions assumed 3 months of lockdown. Of course they also showed the major spike in November.



What if that might have been the first wave and we are just finishing the second?


----------



## fsjking

xuxa777 said:


> What if that might have been the first wave and we are just finishing the second?



This coming November.


----------



## Richards716

Remy is Up said:


> As long as people realize the ramifications of making decisions like this. Thats why its taking so long. Because they are trying to find the right solution, not just a solution. The travel industry is already in the toilet, keep in mind what is going to happen in Florida if and when they make a decision to close. Lots of jobs will be lost and the economy will suffer. That in turn will have a ripple effect on other parts of the country. This isnt a simple solution to find.


In addition, all of these students that have to get home in a very short time - daunting task!


----------



## Jrb1979

halfpintpeggy said:


> We’re in bad shape here too, hoping those affected by unemployment come out the other side of this mess stronger than ever. Stay safe neighbor!


Thank you. I am sorry if I come across harsh. I work for a large grocery store and it's been very hard to be out in public every day. I am scared to death to catch this and bring it home to my wife and 6 month old.


----------



## xuxa777

fsjking said:


> This coming November.
> 
> View attachment 486675



Ah, missed that , there was also a spike in nov 19, but no need to discuss as that gets off topic.


----------



## Jfldis

Jrb thank you for going to work.  Our country owes so much to unsung people such as yourself that are keeping us fed and bringing some relief.  I hope you and yours stay safe


----------



## Jmljasmine

hertamaniac said:


> In thinking of strategies to potentially mitigate the risk of the virus spreading at WDW, there are several options that came to mind:
> 
> Hand sanitizers at each entrance AND exit for each attraction/theater/eatery (with CM enforcement at the entrances)
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, at attraction/eatery queues
> Mickey stickers taped/adhered to the ground, spaced appropriately, on the MK ferry boats
> Taped off every other seat (or proper interval) at theater attractions
> Taped off, or Mickey stickers, spaced appropriately on the monorail
> I am ignoring costs.


I like those except the various sized and ages of families will make some of those complicated. My 5 year old will not sit several seats away from me and my lap will be full with my 3 year old and 18 month old for example. I could see how Disney could brainstorm solutions like that taking those things into account during this time.


----------



## focusondisney

e_yerger said:


> I know it's dumb, but I would love to just go to the mall to walk around ):



Not dumb at all.. I would love to go see a movie with my husband & eat some high calorie buttered popcorn.    I saw a saying once that has always stuck with me:

Appreciate  the little things in life, because one day you will look back & realize they were the big things.


----------



## Sakiki

xuxa777 said:


> Like others say Springs open first because it will have to open once non essentails businesses open, restaurants and small stores. The stores and restaurants will demand it if they didn't. Then open the resorts because the are the easiest to open, plus a big money maker. They will not open the park before the resorts, and they won't open the parks and the resorts at the same time, no reason to stress the system that much.
> 
> The parks will be last b/c of the exposure risks, the queues  and rides be the most risky. I am now thinking if they do require masks it will be just for the queues and perhaps the buses, monorail only.  (not trying to open a mask debate, everyone has their own opinion if they work or not  )


Irrelevant to whether masks work or not, how many people - not just adults but teens, preteens and littlies - will want/be willing to wear a mask in Florida’s heat and humidity? Especially if a high summer opening is correct!


----------



## lilypgirl

fsjking said:


> This coming November.
> 
> View attachment 486675


Good we have until then to prepare and resume our normal lives


----------



## jlwhitney

focusondisney said:


> Not dumb at all.. I would love to go see a movie with my husband & eat some high calorie buttered popcorn.    I saw a saying once that has always stuck with me:
> 
> Appreciate  the little things in life, because one day you will look back & realize they were the big things.



Now ain't that the truth. I am sitting here praying hard my daughter gets to go back to dance and have her recital in June while we lost a disney trip in april and probably june, I'll take our day to day activities back in a second even if it means no disney for a long time,


----------



## osufeth24

Jrb1979 said:


> We do want to go back to normal. It seems more Americans are worried about the economy then Canadians are.



Really hate this generalization.  You can worry about the economy while understanding needing to take safety precautions.  I think most understand we can't just open everything and go about how we did 3 months ago.  But at some point you HAVE to slowly open some things up, or the fallout will be worse than the virus.


----------



## wallawallakids

Bottom line....we need more testing.  The fact that we STILL don’t have enough testing in this country is absurd.  No one can know real numbers without prolific testing.  There are places still rationing testing due to lack of tests.  Hopefully, with the rapid test just being improved that will help and we can get a more accurate picture.  I cannot see things returning to any sort of normal until we have more ability to test.  That allows us to see where there is starting to be more cases.  Then you can just lock down individual areas until cases drop again, release areas that have no cases, etc.  I see this as being the only way until we get a vaccine.


----------



## Jrb1979

osufeth24 said:


> Really hate this generalization.  You can worry about the economy while understanding needing to take safety precautions.  I think most understand we can't just open everything and go about how we did 3 months ago.  But at some point you HAVE to slowly open some things up, or the fallout will be worse than the virus.


I agree you have to slowly open things up. From what I have heard here in Canada that is the plan. Once the first wave is over by summer some things will open up. Parks and other places that involve large gatherings will be the last to open. I realize a lot of people want to be hopeful. For me it's easier to take for them to be honest and the expect Disney and Cedar Point and others not to open any time soon. I had plans to go to multiple parks this summer. I am really bummed about what's going on. I'm expecting none of the parks to open til fall at the earliest. I am basing all this on what Knotts has done in adding in next season to this season's pass.


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> We do want to go back to normal.



So the same then. 



Jrb1979 said:


> It seems more Americans are worried about the economy then Canadians are.



I would guess about 10 times as many, since that's the population sizes.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

lovethesun12 said:


> Even with their differences for the most part premiers have come together and have generally supported the prime minister. They are all taking the advice of our health professionals. I'm actually really impressed with some premiers I didn't agree with previously and how they have stepped up and offered support on this.
> 
> WHO called this early January, along with other health professionals and this could have been avoided/stopped many times by many countries but there were many attempts to undermine them. All epidemiologists/health care professionals are in agreement on key factors of this. This thing is not the flu - it seems 50% of people get pneumonia which can cause lung damage in addition to the higher death rate.
> 
> The biggest threat of this isn't the pandemic (that can be managed), or even the economy, it is the same threat we all deal with every day. The ego of those who think they are smarter than everyone else, don't care about anyone but themselves, and disregard sensible advice to make their own self-serving unintelligent decisions.



So do you think that Canadians will not visit WDW if they’re open, but Canadian parks are still closed? I’m just curious.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree you have to slowly open things up. From what I have heard here in Canada that is the plan. Once the first wave is over by summer some things will open up. Parks and other places that involve large gatherings will be the last to open. I realize a lot of people want to be hopeful. For me it's easier to take for them to be honest and the expect Disney and Cedar Point and others not to open any time soon. I had plans to go to multiple parks this summer. I am really bummed about what's going on. I'm expecting none of the parks to open til fall at the earliest. I am basing all this on what Knotts has done in adding in next season to this season's pass.



Parks which are local-ish to me (there are quite a few! Hershey Park, Dorney Park, Sesame Place, Dutch Wonderland, Morey’s Piers, Knoebels)  are still in a holding pattern & aren’t able to give an opening date yet. We’re going to have some totally bummed out kiddos if they remain closed this year, but we’re hopeful things will improve & parks will be open this summer!


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> Its crazy how quick the U.S. wants to go back to normal. Here in Canada they are expecting this to last til summer and after that some sort of social distancing in place til there is a vaccine



Another Canadian.  Yup. I'm shocked (and not in a way) at the attitude difference. Not just in citizens but in officials. They have been very clear that we'll be stuck at home into summer and that yes, various measures will be in place until a vaccine is available. And, for the most part, citizens are far more accepting of it. There isn't the level of shock or outrage that you see here at these ideas.


----------



## Jrb1979

halfpintpeggy said:


> So do you think that Canadians will not visit WDW if they’re open, but Canadian parks are still closed? I’m just curious.


Its not they don't want to, a lot of Canadians won't be able to afford any vacation let alone a Disney one. Over 1 million Canadians are out of work right now.


----------



## Dis_Fan

NEWS:

Universal just tweeted that Parks/Hotels/Citywalk will be closed until at least May 31.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Forget how long Disney will remained closed... What's the over/under on when this thread gets closed?


----------



## Timmy Boy

Universal Orlando has pushed closure date back to May 31st and will be paying Team Members 80% of pay through that time.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248344768087830530


----------



## MichelinMan

Dis_Fan said:


> NEWS:
> 
> Universal just tweeted that Parks/Hotels/Citywalk will be closed until at least May 31.


That’s big news. I did suggest earlier on this thread that the Orlando theme parks might try to coordinate their opening dates. Just wonder if Universal is therefore also aiming for a 1st June opening. I still think that is too early though.


----------



## focusondisney

wallawallakids said:


> Bottom line....we need more testing. The fact that we STILL don’t have enough testing in this country is absurd. No one can know real numbers without prolific testing. There are places still rationing testing due to lack of tests



I live outside Buffalo NY. Our western NY area is doing hardly any testing at all. Pretty much only testing hospitalized patients & health care workers with symptoms.  The lack of available testing is criminal.  Downstate N.Y. has lots of testing. Athletes & celebrities in other states are getting tested with little to no symptoms. And sick people in western N.Y. can’t get a test no  matter who they are.  Family members of + people are just told they should just assume they are + too. Our county executive & dept of health director just keep blowing off questions about it. Disgusting.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

halfpintpeggy said:


> If your Prime Minister doesn’t allow places like theme parks to reopen, it will be interesting to see if Canadians heed these warnings by not visiting WDW should they reopen first.



This Canadian will not be visiting WDW anytime soon. I work with a vulnerable segment of the population and would not risk being a carrier and infecting any of them.   I can wait, it’s not like I’ve missed any opportunity to go over the past few decades. 
I can wait until the first wave is safely past and the second expected wave in the fall as well, if that should become an issue of public health.  I’m sure there will be those who will go, there will be those who assess the risk and act accordingly for them. No different then those from the States, Uk, South America...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Universal : we will be closed through April 19.

Disney : hold my beer. We’re closed indefinitely.

I wonder how Disney will respond to this. If they do at all.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> Universal : we will be closed through April 19.
> 
> Disney : hold my beer. We’re closed indefinitely.
> 
> I wonder how Disney will respond to this. If they do at all.


They shouldn't need too.


----------



## jknezek

mi*vida*loca said:


> Universal : we will be closed through April 19.
> 
> Disney : hold my beer. We’re closed indefinitely.
> 
> I wonder how Disney will respond to this. If they do at all.


Disney hasn't been accepting any new or rescheduled reservations until 6/1 anyway. That's why talk of them opening before 6/1 was... hopeful... if not delusional. I expect Disney will keep doing what they are doing. Planning for a way to open as soon as it is safe and monitoring when it will be safe with the rolling cancellations continuing. The "indefinitely" already covers 6/1 and the CP cancellations and union and non-union furloughs indicate at least a few months, which is 6/1 anyway. 
Personally I'm sticking with what I've said several times... July 4th is the best case date. Labor Day is the cautious date, Fall is the catastrophe plan, and 2021 is the worst case.


----------



## KBoopaloo

jknezek said:


> Disney hasn't been accepting any new or rescheduled reservations until 6/1 anyway. That's why talk of them opening before 6/1 was... hopeful... if not delusional. I expect Disney will keep doing what they are doing. Planning for a way to open as soon as it is safe and monitoring when it will be safe with the rolling cancellations continuing. The "indefinitely" already covers 6/1 and the CP cancellations and union and non-union furloughs indicate at least a few months, which is 6/1 anyway.
> Personally I'm sticking with what I've said several times... July 4th is the best case date. Labor Day is the cautious date, Fall is the catastrophe plan, and 2021 is the worst case.


This date structure is very similar to what some cultural institutions in my area (New England) are looking at. July 1 would be best case, Sept 1 next best and Jan 1 is (hopefully) worst case.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From the Disney Careers Web page.. 
If you scroll down you will see All the World Showcase Countries are listed.
The jobs are to start *August - November 2020*


https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/orlando/norway-cultural-representative-program/391/12022221


----------



## Dave006

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Forget how long Disney will remained closed... What's the over/under on when this thread gets closed?


Well as long as we are close to being "on topic" the thread should survive. So to do my part, I will also vote for a possible June 1 date with some resorts opening a few days earlier.

Dave


----------



## lovethesun12

halfpintpeggy said:


> So do you think that Canadians will not visit WDW if they’re open, but Canadian parks are still closed? I’m just curious.


Selfish and selfless people are everywhere. Most would not. Some would. But I highly doubt the situation where our parks are closed and non-essential travel restrictions between Canada/US are lifted would occur.

As for reopening -  I would predict mid to late June


----------



## anthony2k7

I've heard it said my several experts that social distancing will need to be in place for many months - perhaps until a vaccine is fully available.

Its also been said often in the UK a quote from one of our health experts of something like if your life is unaffected then you are not reacting as you should - nothing should be normal.

On top of this, retail stores and work places open currently have to demonstrably show they have implemented social distancing processes/polices.

That said, I wonder if it will be impossible for disney to open in any kind of normal state this year. When they do open it may only be when they can demonstrate that social distancing is in place. So that may be no shows, no pools (in Florida ouch!), some kind of capacity controls on all shops and food outlets, space markers on floor for all queues.


----------



## rstevens333

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Disney Careers Web page..
> If you scroll down you will see All the World Showcase Countries are listed.
> The jobs are to start *August - November 2020*



I've been wondering if maybe we reopen with only 2-3 parks. EPCOT is long on construction and short on international folks for World Showcase.

I could see them keeping it closed until a grand reopening for Food and Wine. Maybe unveil the entrance plaza / fountain or something small like that, too.


----------



## yankeesfan123

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Disney Careers Web page..
> If you scroll down you will see All the World Showcase Countries are listed.
> The jobs are to start *August - November 2020*
> 
> 
> https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/orlando/norway-cultural-representative-program/391/12022221


Soo... after a few weeks of training...


----------



## Jroceagles

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Disney Careers Web page..
> If you scroll down you will see All the World Showcase Countries are listed.
> The jobs are to start *August - November 2020*
> 
> 
> https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/orlando/norway-cultural-representative-program/391/12022221


I think that has more to do with bringing in from other countries and how the cycle works with the program


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Soo... after a few weeks of training...


It's not a direct correlation


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

focusondisney said:


> I live outside Buffalo NY. Our western NY area is doing hardly any testing at all. Pretty much only testing hospitalized patients & health care workers with symptoms.  The lack of available testing is criminal.  Downstate N.Y. has lots of testing. Athletes & celebrities in other states are getting tested with little to no symptoms. And sick people in western N.Y. can’t get a test ok matter who they are.  Family members of + people are just told they should just assume they are + too. Our county executive & dept of health director just keep blowing off questions about it. Disgusting.



Similar situation in the Chicago metro area. Disgusting is an accurate discription here as well.




rstevens333 said:


> I've been wondering if maybe we reopen with only 2-3 parks. EPCOT is long on construction and short on international folks for World Showcase.
> 
> I could see them keeping it closed until a grand reopening for Food and Wine. Maybe unveil the entrance plaza / fountain or something small like that, too.



I think there a very real possibility EPCOT maty remain closed for a while after other paks open.  I think It's going to be some time before internationaI travel is allowed into the U.S. plus, they could make huge progress on the (revised?) park entrance construction in a very short time...


----------



## KayMichigan

Recently released data indicates that the virus is more contagious than previously thought. It was thought the reproductive number (R0) was 2.2 - 2.7 but new research indicates it's actually 5.7. That number is pretty close to the contagiousness level of smallpox, which is between 5 and 7.

Here's a link to the CDC report, which indicates that due to these new numbers, a population would have to have 82% immunity through vaccination or previous infection to achieve herd immunity, which I think unfortunately means it's going to be a while until Disney can open again:

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article


----------



## Jroceagles

Economy is going to be the deciding factor for a time frame......not the virus.


----------



## wallawallakids

Jroceagles said:


> Economy is going to be the deciding factor for a time frame......not the virus.



I should hope not.

ETA: It has to be both.  You cannot have a working economy with a bunch of dead and sick people.  Just like you cannot have everyone stay home forever and have a working economy.  Hence why TESTING is so important.  Get more tests, figure out where you have a problem, and open the areas you do not have a problem.  It is short sighted to open everything and hope for the best.  You will end up back where you started.


----------



## osufeth24

KayMichigan said:


> Recently released data indicates that the virus is more contagious than previously thought. It was thought the reproductive number (R0) was 2.2 - 2.7 but new research indicates it's actually 5.7. That number is pretty close to the contagiousness level of smallpox, which is between 5 and 7.
> 
> Here's a link to the CDC report, which indicates that due to these new numbers, a population would have to have 82% immunity through vaccination or previous infection to achieve herd immunity, which I think unfortunately means it's going to be a while until Disney can open again:
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248132404885073920


----------



## Farro

Jroceagles said:


> Economy is going to be the deciding factor for a time frame......not the virus.



I think it will be fear of public perception that is going to be the deciding factor. And that's unfortunate.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/04/...source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-ocregister


----------



## jerry557

KayMichigan said:


> Recently released data indicates that the virus is more contagious than previously thought. It was thought the reproductive number (R0) was 2.2 - 2.7 but new research indicates it's actually 5.7. That number is pretty close to the contagiousness level of smallpox, which is between 5 and 7.
> 
> Here's a link to the CDC report, which indicates that due to these new numbers, a population would have to have 82% immunity through vaccination or previous infection to achieve herd immunity, which I think unfortunately means it's going to be a while until Disney can open again:
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article



So what if we don't find a vaccine? Does Disney never reopen?

I've said it before, but if the country stays shut down like that is for 2 years, it's going to cause major major problems that may be worse than the virus. There is going to have to be a balance.


----------



## wallawallakids

rteetz said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/04/...source=facebook.com&utm_content=fb-ocregister



That area is such a bottleneck.  I think this will be great, but I am sure some will be sad to have a new sign.  I assume this will be like what they did in Adventureland but I hope with a nicer new sign~.


----------



## karen4546

rteetz said:


> We are going to keep a central place for updates regarding the parks going forward. Any official word from Disney will be posted here and in this first post.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/questions-about-coronavirus-covid19/
> As of March 14th, Disneyland and California Adventure will close to guests.
> 
> As of March 16th, Disneyland Resort hotels will close to guests.
> 
> https://variety.com/2020/biz/news/disney-theme-park-closed-coronavirus-1203531795/
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> Broadway Venues Close Amid Coronavirus Pandemic, Cancelling Disney on Broadway Performances
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/simp...2h2MbFMtJ2K_kwI7zK83LmhTt3JLR4GVGak7Oc80iEBds
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/7-re...dly-in-quarantine-due-to-coronavirus-covid-19
> As of March 15th Walt Disney World Parks will close. Hotels and Disney Springs to remain open.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238256920361869314
> Disney Cruise Line and Disneyland Paris also to face closures.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...e-parks-march-15-through-the-end-of-march.htm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238267648120676358
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238271013789392896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238476665698824192
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/disn...J1B8h7R_tj-enIInb0Dk5i2V3eG2kosG-23vAGb1I2uFk
> Walt Disney World Resort to Continue Offering Select Transportation Options Through the End of March
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/tabl...l4YpbUKF7B1wzJNP89TQPRS4V1zp9--mJjArdxVhligVs
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-harvest-food-bank-during-temporary-closure/
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...onating-excess-food-during-temporary-closure/
> View attachment 483773
> 
> https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...tctF5-W7jD_L8F7lNpd_GLB0Y56uFaqeS--fL-Pi_qltc
> https://www.clickorlando.com/entert...l-closing-citywalk-hotels-due-to-coronavirus/
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/03/home...6MSoL4tP9rl7mTxYWw738xBkJIYU1c1PbmTDLsL4LQMyE
> Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort to Close Friday, March 20 Due to Coronavirus Concerns
> 
> Disney's Magical Express to Cease Motorcoach Operation this Friday at Walt Disney World
> 
> Walt Disney World Transportation to Cease Operations Tonight at 11 p.m.
> 
> runDisney Cancels 2020 Star Wars Rival Run Weekend Races
> 
> Adventures by Disney Final Payment Extended for Select Summer 2020 Adventures
> 
> The Wheel, Madame Tussauds, and Sea Life Aquarium Closing Temporarily Due to Coronavirus Outbreak
> 
> LEGOLAND Florida Extends Temporary Closure of its Theme Park and Water Park Through April 14
> 
> Give Kids the World Village to Remain Closed Through April 19, 2020
> 
> SeaWorld Parks & Resorts in Florida to Remain Closed Until Further Notice



Thanks to EVERYONE who actually posts about the original topic of Walt Disney World and Disneyland UPDATES and CLOSURES due to Covid-19.


----------



## fsjking

KayMichigan said:


> Recently released data indicates that the virus is more contagious than previously thought. It was thought the reproductive number (R0) was 2.2 - 2.7 but new research indicates it's actually 5.7. That number is pretty close to the contagiousness level of smallpox, which is between 5 and 7.
> 
> Here's a link to the CDC report, which indicates that due to these new numbers, a population would have to have 82% immunity through vaccination or previous infection to achieve herd immunity, which I think unfortunately means it's going to be a while until Disney can open again:
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article



While recently released, that uses Chinese numbers and references a whole lot of January dates. I'd put that up there with China's 80k sick and 3k deaths on confidence in accuracy.


----------



## TomServo27

Interesting technology for scanning body temperature. Wonder if Disney is looking into using something like this. 
https://www.newsweek.com/china-coro...asses-ai-body-temperature-fever-1494481?amp=1


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> So what if we don't find a vaccine? Does Disney never reopen?
> 
> I've said it before, but if the country stays shut down like that is for 2 years, it's going to cause major major problems that may be worse than the virus. There is going to have to be a balance.


There will be a balance. They will slowly open things up with theme parks being the last to do so. The country won't stay shut down for  2 years.


----------



## TDSAXX

KayMichigan said:


> Recently released data indicates that the virus is more contagious than previously thought. It was thought the reproductive number (R0) was 2.2 - 2.7 but new research indicates it's actually 5.7. That number is pretty close to the contagiousness level of smallpox, which is between 5 and 7.
> 
> Here's a link to the CDC report, which indicates that due to these new numbers, a population would have to have 82% immunity through vaccination or previous infection to achieve herd immunity, which I think unfortunately means it's going to be a while until Disney can open again:
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article


If that number is accurate (and I’m not convinced that it is) then that probably means a much higher percentage of the population has already been exposed to it.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I know that conventional wisdom is that Disney Springs will open first, but honestly I see Disney Springs as just as much of a hazard as anything else. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has picked up in the park? Rarely. Occasionally, maybe. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has touched at Disney Springs? All the freaking time. Every 5 seconds. Think about shirt hangers that others have touched. Salt and pepper shakers. There is no way to sanitize every single item and every single hanger and every single doorknob between shoppers at Disney Springs. 

Think about the Lego Store, Pin Trading, All of the many, many, many ornaments in the Christmas Shoppe. The princess statues that people will take pictures with and inevitably put their hands on. And, with the number of restaurants and kiosks there, as compared with one of the parks, it makes policing and monitoring every single transaction nearly impossible. Add to that when DS is crowded, it is crazy crowded and there isn't much way to enforce any sort of reduced capacity the same way there is in the parks. 

I think a lot of this stuff is on individuals to do the right thing and do the smart thing. And I am all for personal responsibility. But, all it takes is one person to put their hand on a counter somewhere, and then 4 or 5 other people to put their hand in the same spot and maybe wipe their sweaty eyes and...then it starts. 

I just see DS as more difficult to enforce changes. Am I crazy?


----------



## Sunelis

Another Canadian here... I have a June 7th check-in planned way before this whole COVID stuff. If by some miracle Disney opens and the parks are operational, my concern would be getting to WDW. I'm in Montreal and planning to drive so that implies crossing a national border and then NY/NJ/MD/VA/NC/SC/GA just to get to Fla. So if any of those states are still in lock down I assume I'm out of luck. Anyway not getting my hopes up even if I did my FP selections yesterday.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Sunelis said:


> Another Canadian here... I have a June 7th check-in planned way before this whole COVID stuff. If by some miracle Disney opens and the parks are operational, my concern would be getting to WDW. I'm in Montreal and planning to drive so that implies crossing a national border and then NY/NJ/MD/VA/NC/SC/GA just to get to Fla. So if any of those states are still in lock down I assume I'm out of luck. Anyway not getting my hopes up even if I did my FP selections yesterday.


Will you be making lots of stops within the states you’re driving through? I think you’ll be just fine!


----------



## Jrb1979

Sunelis said:


> Another Canadian here... I have a June 7th check-in planned way before this whole COVID stuff. If by some miracle Disney opens and the parks are operational, my concern would be getting to WDW. I'm in Montreal and planning to drive so that implies crossing a national border and then NY/NJ/MD/VA/NC/SC/GA just to get to Fla. So if any of those states are still in lock down I assume I'm out of luck. Anyway not getting my hopes up even if I did my FP selections yesterday.


I have a feeling the border is on the list of last things opening up. Especially considering they figure this is lasting til summer.


----------



## SgtTibbs

TomServo27 said:


> Interesting technology for scanning body temperature. Wonder if Disney is looking into using something like this.
> https://www.newsweek.com/china-coro...asses-ai-body-temperature-fever-1494481?amp=1


While some will, most people with active symptoms like fever won't be going to theme parks.  Temperature sensors do not catch people that are asymptomatic.  So I question to worth of implementing this at Disney.  I think it's a better option for airports and train stations where people are more likely to travel while sick (ie trying to get home).


----------



## Jrb1979

karen4546 said:


> yes....you get what you pay for.  The few times that I have not been satisfied with something in regards to WDW the have made it right.  I love it.  I would rather go to WDW than anywhere else in the USA.


I am just the opposite but that's cause I go to parks for high thrilling rides. I would rather ride a 300 foot coaster that goes 95 mph then ride Haunted Mansion


----------



## Jroceagles

jerry557 said:


> So what if we don't find a vaccine? Does Disney never reopen?
> 
> I've said it before, but if the country stays shut down like that is for 2 years, it's going to cause major major problems that may be worse than the virus. There is going to have to be a balance.


2 years ...2 more months and you will see ramifications that will outweigh this virus


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> 2 years ...2 more months and you will see ramifications that will outweigh this virus



No, you won't. Seriously admins, you need to shut down this hysteria. 2-3 months, 6 months of a shut down/economic downturn will not cause more deaths and severe lasting health effects than opening back up too soon. Study the great depression, past recessions - outside of a bit of an increase in suicides, death rates DROPPED. So despite the increase in suicides, there were less heart attacks, less accidents, less illness related deaths, resulting in an overall drop in rate of death. In contrast, deaths actually increase during times of economic expansion.


----------



## fsjking

mmackeymouse said:


> I know that conventional wisdom is that Disney Springs will open first, but honestly I see Disney Springs as just as much of a hazard as anything else. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has picked up in the park? Rarely. Occasionally, maybe. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has touched at Disney Springs? All the freaking time. Every 5 seconds. Think about shirt hangers that others have touched. Salt and pepper shakers. There is no way to sanitize every single item and every single hanger and every single doorknob between shoppers at Disney Springs.
> 
> Think about the Lego Store, Pin Trading, All of the many, many, many ornaments in the Christmas Shoppe. The princess statues that people will take pictures with and inevitably put their hands on. And, with the number of restaurants and kiosks there, as compared with one of the parks, it makes policing and monitoring every single transaction nearly impossible. Add to that when DS is crowded, it is crazy crowded and there isn't much way to enforce any sort of reduced capacity the same way there is in the parks.
> 
> I think a lot of this stuff is on individuals to do the right thing and do the smart thing. And I am all for personal responsibility. But, all it takes is one person to put their hand on a counter somewhere, and then 4 or 5 other people to put their hand in the same spot and maybe wipe their sweaty eyes and...then it starts.
> 
> I just see DS as more difficult to enforce changes. Am I crazy?



Every time you get on a ride you touch something many people just touched.


----------



## TropicalDIS

The Universal news is huge. Pretty much guarantees that we won't see Disney opening in May. June 1st is the next big date, so we will see. My bet is still on July 1st.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

mshanson3121 said:


> I am wondering about this myself. Obviously the discussion of whether Canadians will come to Disney or not is completely moot if the borders don't open back up. I can see Trudeau keeping them closed as long as possible, and I can see Trump wanting to open them back up asap. Unfortunately this is very hard on US border towns that relied on Canadian consumers. And of course there's the snowbirds. Though I would really hope that the borders would be opened back up by next fall/winter.



I assume the borders will be staying closed for awhile, given what was said during the press conference today.    We were supposed to leave from the Toronto area to drive down March 14, but rescheduled for the week before Labor Day.  I'm not sure that week is even feasible right now....  Heck, I'm just hoping our PEI and Bay of Fundy camping trip in July will be able to happen...


----------



## xuxa777

rstevens333 said:


> I've been wondering if maybe we reopen with only 2-3 parks. EPCOT is long on construction and short on international folks for World Showcase.
> 
> I could see them keeping it closed until a grand reopening for Food and Wine. Maybe unveil the entrance plaza / fountain or something small like that, too.



International CM's while adding to the experience, are not required for World Showcase, they easily can open with domestic CM's and will if possible.


----------



## Jrb1979

Sarah_Rose said:


> I assume the borders will be staying closed for awhile, given what was said during the press conference today.    We were supposed to leave from the Toronto area to drive down March 14, but rescheduled for the week before Labor Day.  I'm not sure that week is even feasible right now....  Heck, I'm just hoping our PEI and Bay of Fundy camping trip in July will be able to happen...


I was hoping to go to Cedar Point this summer and I am not expecting to go to any parks any time soon. With the way Trudeau was talking today camping trips will one of the things that won't be happening. It sounds like mid summer when some restrictions will be lifted.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> International CM's while adding to the experience, are not required for World Showcase, they easily can open with domestic CM's and will if possible.



Aren't they though? I mean really the World Showcase wouldn't be the World Showcase without them. It goes beyond just "adding" to it, they are rather an integral part of the very essence of what the WS is.


----------



## The Pho

halfpintpeggy said:


> None have been lifted anywhere around us!


From your posts it sounds like you are from Philly.  Restrictions have absolutely been lifted due to lawsuits there.   But this is a rabbit hole that’ll only lead to unpleasant political talk so that’s as far as I’ll go here.


----------



## fsjking

xuxa777 said:


> International CM's while adding to the experience, are not required for World Showcase, they easily can open with domestic CM's and will if possible.



Yeah, there's too much money to be made there for them to leave it closed IMO.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Apex becomes the first park chain to file for Chapter 11 post Coronavirus, although they were in trouble beforehand. 

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apex-parks-group-announces-financial-044800755.html


----------



## TrexTrav

TropicalDIS said:


> The Universal news is huge. Pretty much guarantees that we won't see Disney opening in May. June 1st is the next big date, so we will see. My bet is still on July 1st.


My bet is August 6th


----------



## kymom99

The Pho said:


> From your posts it sounds like you are from Philly.  Restrictions have absolutely been lifted due to lawsuits there.   But this is a rabbit hole that’ll only lead to unpleasant political talk so that’s as far as I’ll go here.


nothing lifted here


----------



## JPM4

My guess is June 1. Resort Guests only til 9/1. They will open all 4 parks with some sort of virtual queue limited capacity perhaps no hopping? With the free dining offer they must have some confidence in being able to roll then. Perhaps roll in AP holders starting July 1? Also could see them extending all APs expiring in 2019 through the end of the year. Just my take


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> I know that conventional wisdom is that Disney Springs will open first, but honestly I see Disney Springs as just as much of a hazard as anything else. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has picked up in the park? Rarely. Occasionally, maybe.



"Pull on the yellow strap"


----------



## Sunelis

halfpintpeggy said:


> Will you be making lots of stops within the states you’re driving through? I think you’ll be just fine!


My plans is to stop for gas and maybe 1 night... Since I'm solo an almost 24 hours drive is rough to do straight through. I'm more worried about the border not being open for travelers.


----------



## karen4546

Jrb1979 said:


> I am just the opposite but that's cause I go to parks for high thrilling rides. I would rather ride a 300 foot coaster that goes 95 mph then ride Haunted Mansion



To each his/her own.  I like the resorts at WDW.  I am not a "thrill" rider.  I will ride everything at WDW.  I am terrified of crazy coasters, not that i would not ride them, because I probably would- but SDD scares me and my 5yo grandson loves it.  

I think the value of the park tickets for WDW is good.  I know that if I go to Silver Dollar City, Six Flags, etc. those are one day parks-maybe even half days.  But WDW has something for most everyone.  I am on a WDW/Disneyland update page and right now I only look at WDW updates not DL or Universal.  

Sorry to the OP not to have an update due to CV-19.  Hopefully, there will be a great update soon.


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> I have a feeling the border is on the list of last things opening up. Especially considering they figure this is lasting til summer.



As it should. I would think a long time after after things reopen.


----------



## Bullseye

fsjking said:


> Every time you get on a ride you touch something many people just touched.


Yep, that's the thing. Not just rides, benches, tables, railings, serving stations too. Everyone's going to be walking around with a baggie of wipes. If they open in summer I would expect a lot of people trying to wear a face mask, which will be unbearable. It's definitely going to be strange going back there once we can. You can't really social distance in a theme park...too many people.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Aren't they though? I mean really the World Showcase wouldn't be the World Showcase without them. It goes beyond just "adding" to it, they are rather an integral part of the very essence of what the WS is.



While they are great and really add to it, I love it and enjoy speaking to them in their native language for the few I know. But if you asked the average Epcot guest (not people that post on a Disney message boards), the vast majority would easily have no idea that there are international cast members specific to the “countries” nor would the notice if they were gone. Guests run into international CM at all parks, restaurants and hotels etc so it isn’t that special.


----------



## xuxa777

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Apex becomes the first park chain to file for Chapter 11 post Coronavirus, although they were in trouble beforehand.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apex-parks-group-announces-financial-044800755.html



Big big difference between Apex “parks” and real theme parks


----------



## OnceUponATime15

CDC has just extended the no sail order by 100 more days.. that would put cruise sailings on hold until July 13th.


----------



## xuxa777

mmackeymouse said:


> I know that conventional wisdom is that Disney Springs will open first, but honestly I see Disney Springs as just as much of a hazard as anything else. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has picked up in the park? Rarely. Occasionally, maybe. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has touched at Disney Springs? All the freaking time. Every 5 seconds. Think about shirt hangers that others have touched. Salt and pepper shakers. There is no way to sanitize every single item and every single hanger and every single doorknob between shoppers at Disney Springs.
> 
> Think about the Lego Store, Pin Trading, All of the many, many, many ornaments in the Christmas Shoppe. The princess statues that people will take pictures with and inevitably put their hands on. And, with the number of restaurants and kiosks there, as compared with one of the parks, it makes policing and monitoring every single transaction nearly impossible. Add to that when DS is crowded, it is crazy crowded and there isn't much way to enforce any sort of reduced capacity the same way there is in the parks.
> 
> I think a lot of this stuff is on individuals to do the right thing and do the smart thing. And I am all for personal responsibility. But, all it takes is one person to put their hand on a counter somewhere, and then 4 or 5 other people to put their hand in the same spot and maybe wipe their sweaty eyes and...then it starts.
> 
> I just see DS as more difficult to enforce changes. Am I crazy?



There will be no pin trading or LEGO building, salt shakers will be gone , trying on clothes might not happen , stores will limit capacity, kiosks and countertops will be wiped after every use. All of these things are already in practice in grocery stores wal marts, targets etc today. It will be very simple to implement.


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> CDC has just extended the no sail order by 100 more days.. that would put cruise sailings on hold until July 13th.


 Reading the order it appears to be 6/22 , 100 days from the date of the order filing 3/14, this is not a new order just a modification and  the order can be lifted earlier.


----------



## jerry557

OnceUponATime15 said:


> CDC has just extended the no sail order by 100 more days.. that would put cruise sailings on hold until July 13th.



Cruise ships are going to be shut down even longer than theme parks....perhaps much longer. It's literally impossible to contain a spread on a cruise ship. You can't isolate anything. One infected person with COVID-19 can literally lead to 33% of the ship infected in a matter of days. I think maybe they could do limited capacities in the fall if they have some type of testing of passengers and take mitigation strategies into practice. They are trying to come out more with those 5-minute tests. If a cruise can get that, test every passenger before they go on, that might be doable.

But the cruise industry is going to be absolutely hammered from this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> Reading the order it appears to be 6/22 , 100 days from the date of the order filing 3/14, this is not a new order just a modification and  the order can be lifted earlier.



From USA Today.,


----------



## OnceUponATime15

jerry557 said:


> Cruise ships are going to be shut down even longer than theme parks....perhaps much longer. It's literally impossible to contain a spread on a cruise ship. You can't isolate anything. One infected person with COVID-19 can literally lead to 33% of the ship infected in a matter of days. I think maybe they could do limited capacities in the fall if they have some type of testing of passengers and take mitigation strategies into practice. They are trying to come out more with those 5-minute tests. If a cruise can get that, test every passenger before they go on, that might be doable.
> 
> But the cruise industry is going to be absolutely hammered from this.



Carnival alone is estimating $1B losses per month.. it will be hard if not impossible to rebound from that.


----------



## anthony2k7

Wells Fargo expert suggests October at the earliest for parks to open.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-disney-parks-wake-me-up-when-fiscal-202.aspx


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> International CM's while adding to the experience, are not required for World Showcase, they easily can open with domestic CM's and will if possible.



Two caveats here though. The way Attractions CMs at WDW are trained, they are based in a particular area of a particular park and cannot work in another area unless they transfer over and are trained (there are temporary exceptions when a CM is transitioning from one area to another), and remember that Attractions CMs operate not only the rides in WS but the theaters, shows, American Adventure, and even some of the Meet & Greets. Deployment doesn’t really exist within Attractions for the most part, and the same can be said for Full-Service F&B for the most part. That doesn’t mean it can’t for this special circumstance, but at the moment there aren’t nearly enough CMs trained in those areas to operate them. Merchandise and QSFBs could operate, but Disney would need to train CMs for Attractions and many FS F&B roles. For each CM that’s anywhere from 5 to 8 days, and while they could train a bunch of them at the same time, that will most certainly delay the opening of WS by a bit.

The other wrinkle is that WDW doesn’t actually operate all of the WS pavilions. Mexico and Japan, for example, are operated by third parties (and they have also sent all of the international employees home), so they would either need to “hire” and then train some Disney CMs or hire and train all new employees from the ground up from the Orlando area (which they don’t have a ton of experience with. And what would happen to those employees when the next batch of Cultural Representatives come in the fall? All of this is to say that they’re a lot of kinks Disney has to iron out with WS in particular. I think it’ll open but I’d expect a lag. It’s possible they might open some of the stores and QSFB locations but it will probably happen after some of the other parks reopen.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> The other wrinkle is that WDW doesn’t actually operate all of the WS pavilions. Mexico and Japan, for example, are operated by third parties (and they have also sent all of the international employees home)



This is a key point here. 

We already know Disney terminated contracts with some of the 3rd party entertainment companies. What other contracts have been terminated by either side due to breach of terms or other reasons? It's happening everywhere outside of disney right now so likely within Disney as well.

Disney uses 3rd party companies in many areas where most guests wouldn't even consider them to be 3rd party. Some of them may be quite fundamental to the parks reopening.


----------



## MichelinMan

mshanson3121 said:


> No, you won't. Seriously admins, you need to shut down this hysteria. 2-3 months, 6 months of a shut down/economic downturn will not cause more deaths and severe lasting health effects than opening back up too soon. Study the great depression, past recessions - outside of a bit of an increase in suicides, death rates DROPPED. So despite the increase in suicides, there were less heart attacks, less accidents, less illness related deaths, resulting in an overall drop in rate of death. In contrast, deaths actually increase during times of economic expansion.


I'm not sure that this is true. There have been studies in the UK that has shown the effect of austerity after the financial crash has resulted in adverse health effects for the nation - for example reduced life expectancy and suicides. Building on those models, one University has put the tipping point for this virus at a 6.4% reduction in the economy - which is around the amount the economy dropped in the financial crash. This virus will likely have a much bigger effect than that even. So this is difficult juggling act - knowing just when the economic factors will outweigh the effects of the virus itself.

Good article here:

https://www.theweek.co.uk/106338/why-economic-crash-could-cost-more-lives-than-coronavirus


----------



## MichelinMan

mmackeymouse said:


> I know that conventional wisdom is that Disney Springs will open first, but honestly I see Disney Springs as just as much of a hazard as anything else. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has picked up in the park? Rarely. Occasionally, maybe. Do you know how many times I pick something up that someone else has touched at Disney Springs? All the freaking time. Every 5 seconds. Think about shirt hangers that others have touched. Salt and pepper shakers. There is no way to sanitize every single item and every single hanger and every single doorknob between shoppers at Disney Springs.
> 
> Think about the Lego Store, Pin Trading, All of the many, many, many ornaments in the Christmas Shoppe. The princess statues that people will take pictures with and inevitably put their hands on. And, with the number of restaurants and kiosks there, as compared with one of the parks, it makes policing and monitoring every single transaction nearly impossible. Add to that when DS is crowded, it is crazy crowded and there isn't much way to enforce any sort of reduced capacity the same way there is in the parks.
> 
> I think a lot of this stuff is on individuals to do the right thing and do the smart thing. And I am all for personal responsibility. But, all it takes is one person to put their hand on a counter somewhere, and then 4 or 5 other people to put their hand in the same spot and maybe wipe their sweaty eyes and...then it starts.
> 
> I just see DS as more difficult to enforce changes. Am I crazy?


Agree 100%. Restaurants in particular are some of the worst places - people crammed into a room together, all touching the same surfaces. Similarly hotels - yes, the rooms might be ok, but all the rest of the public spaces, such as the restaurants, will be just as bad as the parks.

So I see no reason scientifically why the parks and Disney Springs can't open at the same time. However, from a PR perspective, it might play better in the narrative to open DS first, as an indication they are 'opening back up gradually'.


----------



## aibo

Don´t make any plans until you are willing to bring your own family into a crowded movie theater. Here in Europe people and the health authorities are talking bout lifting the travel bands outside your own country fall 2021


----------



## yankeesfan123

MichelinMan said:


> Agree 100%. Restaurants in particular are some of the worst places - people crammed into a room together, all touching the same surfaces. Similarly hotels - yes, the rooms might be ok, but all the rest of the public spaces, such as the restaurants, will be just as bad as the parks.
> 
> So I see no reason scientifically why the parks and Disney Springs can't open at the same time. However, from a PR perspective, it might play better in the narrative to open DS first, as an indication they are 'opening back up gradually'.


Restaurants don’t have to be crammed... simply limit capacity and wash down tables and chairs between meals.


----------



## lovethesun12

MichelinMan said:


> I'm not sure that this is true. There have been studies in the UK that has shown the effect of austerity after the financial crash has resulted in adverse health effects for the nation - for example reduced life expectancy and suicides. Building on those models, one University has put the tipping point for this virus at a 6.4% reduction in the economy - which is around the amount the economy dropped in the financial crash. This virus will likely have a much bigger effect than that even. So this is difficult juggling act - knowing just when the economic factors will outweigh the effects of the virus itself.
> 
> Good article here:
> 
> https://www.theweek.co.uk/106338/why-economic-crash-could-cost-more-lives-than-coronavirus


Perhaps they shouldn't use austerity then since it has been proven not to work effectively.


----------



## kiki02

anthony2k7 said:


> I've heard it said my several experts that social distancing will need to be in place for many months - perhaps until a vaccine is fully available.
> 
> Its also been said often in the UK a quote from one of our health experts of something like if your life is unaffected then you are not reacting as you should - nothing should be normal.
> 
> On top of this, retail stores and work places open currently have to demonstrably show they have implemented social distancing processes/polices.
> 
> That said, I wonder if it will be impossible for disney to open in any kind of normal state this year. When they do open it may only be when they can demonstrate that social distancing is in place. So that may be no shows, no pools (in Florida ouch!), some kind of capacity controls on all shops and food outlets, space markers on floor for all queues.



Does the virus survive in warm chlorinated water?


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> Wells Fargo expert suggests October at the earliest for parks to open.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....-disney-parks-wake-me-up-when-fiscal-202.aspx



My question from this: how WILL Disney achieve reducing capacity? I honestly do see them only allowing admission to on site guests only. I mean, you can't expect people to spend thousands of dollars and travel potentially thousands of miles, without there being a guarantee they get into the park that day. (Normal) people won't do it. 

So my guess is, for quite a while, on site guests only will be allowed into the parks.  They can track potential attendees for the day through the amount of registered hotel guests, and of course through the booking of FP+. They would obviously have to limit the amount of resort rooms allowed to be booked, which I think is in line with the speculation that only a few resorts open initially. Maybe a couple in each category? 

Maybe allow the Florida resident AP holders a certain allotment, too? Or, once resort guests have met their quota, locals could show up that day and take a chance on getting in if there's extra spots? Not sure. 

I'm guessing park hopping won't be allowed, since that would make it a lot harder to predict attendance at each park, and people aren't going to want to build plans around park hopping only to be told later, sorry, we're full, go somewhere else. Easier to just not allow it. 

But who knows 

My take away: the chance of us taking our vacation to WDW in 2021 is looking pretty slim


----------



## mshanson3121

kiki02 said:


> Does the virus survive in warm chlorinated water?



No. They've said for awhile now that the virus doesn't appear to transmit through regular water, and properly chlorinated swimming pools definitely kill/inactivate the virus. So swimming in the pool itself is perfectly safe - as long as you don't come within 6' of another person, and remember to wash your hands well after touching anything.


----------



## kymom99

OnceUponATime15 said:


> CDC has just extended the no sail order by 100 more days.. that would put cruise sailings on hold until July 13th.


I hope they push it out farther so I get my deposit back


----------



## mshanson3121

yankeesfan123 said:


> Restaurants don’t have to be crammed... simply limit capacity and wash down tables and chairs between meals.



This. Restaurants are actually relatively easy to achieve social distancing in - reduce capacity by half, which means people are then easily seated 6' apart. Restaurants in many places have already done this, across the globe. For quick serve, make sure the tills open are 6' apart, and place stickers on the floor 6' apart to show where to stand. One person per group/family in line only. Staff wear masks. No cash allowed. Hand sanitizer on the tables to "wash" with before eating. Disposable utensils in plastic packaging so you know it's clean. Or, even regular silverware that's been sterilized, in wrapping so you know it's clean.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

mshanson3121 said:


> My question from this: how WILL Disney achieve reducing capacity? I honestly do see them only allowing admission to on site guests only. I mean, you can't expect people to spend thousands of dollars and travel potentially thousands of miles, without there being a guarantee they get into the park that day. (Normal) people won't do it.
> 
> So my guess is, for quite a while, on site guests only will be allowed into the parks.  They can track potential attendees for the day through the amount of registered hotel guests, and of course through the booking of FP+. They would obviously have to limit the amount of resort rooms allowed to be booked, which I think is in line with the speculation that only a few resorts open initially. Maybe a couple in each category?
> 
> Maybe allow the Florida resident AP holders a certain allotment, too? Or, once resort guests have met their quota, locals could show up that day and take a chance on getting in if there's extra spots? Not sure.
> 
> I'm guessing park hopping won't be allowed, since that would make it a lot harder to predict attendance at each park, and people aren't going to want to build plans around park hopping only to be told later, sorry, we're full, go somewhere else. Easier to just not allow it.
> 
> But who knows
> 
> My take away: the chance of us taking our vacation to WDW in 2021 is looking pretty slim


I’ve been seeing quite a bit of theorizing about park hopping. It will be interesting to see if they don’t allow this anymore. (Or strictly limit it) I was surprised to see the “Recovery” free dining deal only requires base tickets. Perhaps that’s foretelling?


----------



## halfpintpeggy

aibo said:


> Don´t make any plans until you are willing to bring your own family into a crowded movie theater. Here in Europe people and the health authorities are talking bout lifting the travel bands outside your own country fall 2021


If this actually happens, Disneyland Paris is in big trouble!


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> My question from this: how WILL Disney achieve reducing capacity? I honestly do see them only allowing admission to on site guests only. I mean, you can't expect people to spend thousands of dollars and travel potentially thousands of miles, without there being a guarantee they get into the park that day. (Normal) people won't do it.
> 
> So my guess is, for quite a while, on site guests only will be allowed into the parks.  They can track potential attendees for the day through the amount of registered hotel guests, and of course through the booking of FP+. They would obviously have to limit the amount of resort rooms allowed to be booked, which I think is in line with the speculation that only a few resorts open initially. Maybe a couple in each category?
> 
> Maybe allow the Florida resident AP holders a certain allotment, too? Or, once resort guests have met their quota, locals could show up that day and take a chance on getting in if there's extra spots? Not sure.
> 
> I'm guessing park hopping won't be allowed, since that would make it a lot harder to predict attendance at each park, and people aren't going to want to build plans around park hopping only to be told later, sorry, we're full, go somewhere else. Easier to just not allow it.
> 
> But who knows
> 
> My take away: the chance of us taking our vacation to WDW in 2021 is looking pretty slim


DOOM AND GLOOM!

I expect to be there for my August vaca in 4 months!!!   Dr. Fauci is already discussing plans to get things going again by May 1st (in a methodical layed out plan).  WDW would not survive if it waited until 2021.


----------



## choirfarm

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Restaurants are actually relatively easy to achieve social distancing in - reduce capacity by half, which means people are then easily seated 6' apart. Restaurants in many places have already done this, across the globe. For quick serve, make sure the tills open are 6' apart, and place stickers on the floor 6' apart to show where to stand. One person per group/family in line only. Staff wear masks. No cash allowed. Hand sanitizer on the tables to "wash" with before eating. Disposable utensils in plastic packaging so you know it's clean. Or, even regular silverware that's been sterilized, in wrapping so you know it's clean.



In our small town, that will make not be financially viable.  They will have to remain closed.  They cannot pay their overhead doing that.


----------



## choirfarm

Jroceagles said:


> DOOM AND GLOOM!
> 
> I expect to be there for my August vaca in 4 months!!!   Dr. Fauci is already discussing plans to get things going again by May 1st (in a methodical layed out plan).  WDW would not survive if it waited until 2021.


I am looking forward to seeing this well thought out methodical plan you speak of.  As of now, I haven't seen it.  If and when I do, I believe you will be disappointed as theme parks, football stadiums, etc will be some of the last places to return to normal.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> I am looking forward to seeing this well thought out methodical plan you speak of.  As of now, I haven't seen it.  If and when I do, I believe you will be disappointed as theme parks, football stadiums, etc will be some of the last places to return to normal.


The task force will announce the plan when they are ready.  Im not on the task force!  LOL.   They may be last but they will still be up and running for the summer.


----------



## lovethesun12

aibo said:


> Don´t make any plans until you are willing to bring your own family into a crowded movie theater. Here in Europe people and the health authorities are talking bout lifting the travel bands outside your own country fall 2021


That does not surprise me. We are in Canada (depends on province of course) but we were recently told to prepare to remain under restrictions until November, and a few have mentioned the possibility of extending restrictions up to two years.

ETA: *travel restrictions


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> DOOM AND GLOOM!
> 
> I expect to be there for my August vaca in 4 months!!!   Dr. Fauci is already discussing plans to get things going again by May 1st (in a methodical layed out plan).  WDW would not survive if it waited until 2021.



No one said they'd be waiting till 2021, so not sure where you pulled this from. 



choirfarm said:


> In our small town, that will make not be financially viable.  They will have to remain closed.  They cannot pay their overhead doing that.



Perhaps, but I was referring to Disney 



lovethesun12 said:


> That does not surprise me. We are in Canada (depends on province of course) but we were recently told to prepare to remain under restrictions until November, and a few have mentioned the possibility of extending up to two years.



Not sure where you heard that. Trudeau said the current wave should pass by mid-summer, when they expect current restrictions to be lessened and things to start opening back up. We will remain under various restrictions until there's a vaccine, but that doesn't mean the full lock down that is going on now. It just means that certain things like large gatherings, sports, theme parks etc... Will likely remain closed or will need to take strict measures to ensure distancing/precautions, restaurants, theatres etc... will need to take measures to try and ensure distancing etc... And that heavier shut  downs *may* be *occasionally* needed in *isolated* places when flare ups occur. But they are not anticipating this current national lock down to last past summer, or to be needed again.


----------



## kelly7adria

Wait......what are the requirements for the free dining plan?


----------



## The Pho

xuxa777 said:


> Big big difference between Apex “parks” and real theme parks


Most of their properties aren’t really parks, but they do own legitimate amusements parks.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jroceagles said:


> DOOM AND GLOOM!
> 
> I expect to be there for my August vaca in 4 months!!!   Dr. Fauci is already discussing plans to get things going again by May 1st (in a methodical layed out plan).  WDW would not survive if it waited until 2021.


Right. A “methodical layed out plan” of which no details have been discussed. Having antibody testing to allow a certain segment of the population get back to work is incredibly different than having massive gatherings at a theme park. But we can all hope things are okay for August!


----------



## Sandiz08

Just read that antibody tests should be out within a week from now.


----------



## rteetz

kelly7adria said:


> Wait......what are the requirements for the free dining plan?


You had to be booked between March 16th and May 31st. In order to receive the free dining you just need to rebook a package from June to September and have at least a two day base ticket.


----------



## lovethesun12

lilypgirl said:


> Are you  OK with this?


A ban on travel restrictions? Not what I would prefer at all but I could live with it if it's what had to be done.


mshanson3121 said:


> No one said they'd be waiting till 2021, so not sure where you pulled this from.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but I was referring to Disney
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you heard that. Trudeau said the current wave should pass by mid-summer, when they expect current restrictions to be lessened and things to start opening back up. We will remain under various restrictions until there's a vaccine, but that doesn't mean the full lock down that is going on now. It just means that certain things like large gatherings, sports, theme parks etc... Will likely remain closed or will need to take strict measures to ensure distancing/precautions, restaurants, theatres etc... will need to take measures to try and ensure distancing etc... And that heavier shut  downs *may* be *occasionally* needed in *isolated* places when flare ups occur. But they are not anticipating this current national lock down to last past summer, or to be needed again.


Cbc. Our province was told to prepare for restrictions until November; we are expected to peak later than many. But I was referring to travel restrictions like the poster had commented on. And "preparing" for restrictions doesn't necessarily mean they will happen though hopefully. Who knows what will happen.


mshanson3121 said:


> That isn't what has been said at all. See my comment. No one is predicting a full shut down for 2 years.


I didn't predict a full 2 year shut down. I said it doesn't surprise me that the possibility of travel restrictions for 2 years were were mentioned somewhere in Europe when  people have said a vaccine could take that long. I really hope it doesn't take that long and there are tons of other possibilities with testing/drugs/etc and I'm optimistic about those other possibilities. I just meant the announcement of possible travel restrictions didn't surprise me.


----------



## mshanson3121

lovethesun12 said:


> Cbc. Our province was told to prepare for restrictions until November; we are expected to peak later than many. But I was referring to travel restrictions like the poster had commented on. And "preparing" for restrictions doesn't necessarily mean they will happen though hopefully. Who knows what will happen.
> 
> I didn't predict a full 2 year shut down. I said it doesn't surprise me that the possibility of travel restrictions for 2 years were were mentioned somewhere in Europe when  people have said a vaccine could take that long. I really hope it doesn't take that long and there are tons of other possibilities with testing/drugs/etc and I'm optimistic about those other possibilities. I just meant the announcement of possible travel restrictions didn't surprise me.



Sorry, I misunderstood. I guess it seems when most speak of restrictions today, they seem to be thinking of the full shut down, stay home orders we're under right now. 

What province are you in?


----------



## lovethesun12

mshanson3121 said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood. I guess it seems when most speak of restrictions today, they seem to be thinking of the full shut down, stay home orders we're under right now.
> 
> What province are you in?


Reread my post and it was definitely my fault you misunderstood. I wasn't very clear and used restrictions pretty liberally...I'm going to edit it!


----------



## yorkieteacher

I've got to take a break from the boards for a while, at least until I learn whether or not our June 19 convention is canceled.  All the speculation keeps me anxious. I am a planner, and this pandemic has really been teaching me to take one day at the time. Even if we do have the convention, I'm not sure I can have a feasible touring plan in place like I have previously for every trip since 2003. How can anyone plan not knowing what will be available-so I will make our fast passes April 20, then wait and see what happens with the convention. Then wait and see what is going on the week before we go, or see what we can do to get park tickets we purchased applied toward tickets for an unknown date-I do need to find out how that would work-I am trying to focus on all our blessings and not worry about something that will really not detract from our quality of life in the long run. We will go back to Disney one day God willing-I will be 67 soon, and praying I can still go on my own two feet, but hey, that can be managed if I can't!


----------



## jlas00

Disney just canceled all cruises through May 17th.


----------



## jerry557

If we have social distancing until we get a vaccine, just imagine how everyone is going to look. No haircuts for 2 years?


----------



## osufeth24

yorkieteacher said:


> I've got to take a break from the boards for a while, at least until I learn whether or not our June 19 convention is canceled.  All the speculation keeps me anxious. I am a planner, and this pandemic has really been teaching me to take one day at the time. Even if we do have the convention, I'm not sure I can have a feasible touring plan in place like I have previously for every trip since 2003. How can anyone plan not knowing what will be available-so I will make our fast passes April 20, then wait and see what happens with the convention. Then wait and see what is going on the week before we go, or see what we can do to get park tickets we purchased applied toward tickets for an unknown date-I do need to find out how that would work-I am trying to focus on all our blessings and not worry about something that will really not detract from our quality of life in the long run. We will go back to Disney one day God willing-I will be 67 soon, and praying I can still go on my own two feet, but hey, that can be managed if I can't!



I've found the more I've read message boards the more frustrated i get or the more anxiety I get.

We all have our opinions on the matter and when it should/will open back up.  But the thing that is frustrating is on both sides, people will go find any source to back up their opinion and treat as gospel, then talk down to you as to why you're crazy to believe it.

My official stance is, I don't care what needs to be done, I just want my sports back and disney to open.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jlas00 said:


> Disney just canceled all cruises through May 17th.


There’s actually a no sail order per the CDC for 100 days (with the caveat that it could be lifted early if the pandemic dies down).


----------



## yankeesfan123

osufeth24 said:


> I've found the more I've read message boards the more frustrated i get or the more anxiety I get.
> 
> We all have our opinions on the matter and when it should/will open back up.  But the thing that is frustrating is on both sides, people will go find any source to back up their opinion and treat as gospel, then talk down to you as to why you're crazy to believe it.
> 
> My official stance is, I don't care what needs to be done, I just want my sports back and disney to open.


No offense, but the statement of “I don’t care what needs to be done,” is dangerous. I hope there’s some degree of exaggeration of a tongue-in-cheek tone.  Things need to be done safely and with the advice of infectious disease experts.  I don’t have an official stance, but I hope no one just does something irrational just so people can get their sports and vacations back.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> If we have social distancing until we get a vaccine, just imagine how everyone is going to look. No haircuts for 2 years?



Social distancing doesn't necessarily mean everything shut down, 6" apart like today. It means various forms of precautions. I'm sure you'll be allowed to get your shag cut eventually  In the meantime, learn from my husband's mistake and for the love of Peter, don't use a beard trimmer to try and cut your son's hair 

In all seriousness, I imagine you'll see a combination of measures - the barbers/hair dressers will have to wear masks, space clients out 6' within the salon as much as possible etc... Perhaps change how appointments are booked, only so many allowed in the salon at a time etc ...


----------



## osufeth24

yankeesfan123 said:


> No offense, but the statement of “I don’t care what needs to be done,” is dangerous. I hope there’s some degree of exaggeration of a tongue-in-cheek tone.  *Things need to be done safely and with the advice of infectious disease experts.*  I don’t have an official stance, but I hope no one just does something irrational just so people can get their sports and vacations back.



Obviously.  I didn't mean just say screw it and lets go back to normal tomorrow.  I mean whatever the best course of action is to be able to have these things for, I'm down.  Whether that's quarantine longer, or if they think we can start opening up soon.  I don't have an opinion one way or the other


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I know we would all like nothing better than to get back to our normal before the virus. What ever guidelines, restrictions Disney puts in place I am sure will be well thought out. 
For my family and I it will not be enough to travel this year. I have an asthmatic son who  ended up getting tested for covid 19 took a very stressfull  9 days to get results fortunately negative. Helping him stay healthy is my priority right now. We will wait till there is a proven treatment/vaccine and do our  social distancing . It is what we choose to do for our family.
 My hope is that all of us can get back to the place that brings us much joy and happiness safely and healthy.


----------



## xuxa777

choirfarm said:


> In our small town, that will make not be financially viable.  They will have to remain closed.  They cannot pay their overhead doing that.



that is true, some restaraunts won’t be able to survive but that is going to be what it takes, better then losing all of them.


----------



## lovethesun12

jerry557 said:


> If we have social distancing until we get a vaccine, just imagine how everyone is going to look. No haircuts for 2 years?


We are almost a month in and it's looking really, really bad already!


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> View attachment 486791
> From USA Today.,


  reading the actual amended order it reads the opposite, I would believe the order over USA today reporter. discussing further in the DCL thread..


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> reading the actual amended order it reads the opposite, I would believe the order over USA today reporter. discussing further in the DCL thread..


I’ve read all nine pages of the CDC order.  
Its a dry read and about as clear as mud. lol.


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

Lewisc said:


> I've read early models assumed 50% compliance with stay at home. Actual compliance is much higher.



I left the house today for the first time in a month to go to Target, was expecting a ghost town. Was shocked at how busy it was out, looked like a business as usual day.


----------



## KayMichigan

I know they're looking into several treatment possibilities. If they find an effective treatment, that will speed the reopening process considerably.


----------



## Micca

jerry557 said:


> If we have social distancing until we get a vaccine, just imagine how everyone is going to look. No haircuts for 2 years?


 The time has come to resurrect The Flobee!


----------



## rteetz

https://dclfan.com/2020/04/10/disne...ntasy-disney-magic-departures-through-may-17/


----------



## Lewisc

Micca said:


> The time has come to resurrect The Flobee!


https://www.flowbee.com/
Still available.
Posted to soon. Closed due covid19


----------



## eeyoresmom

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Restaurants are actually relatively easy to achieve social distancing in - reduce capacity by half, which means people are then easily seated 6' apart. Restaurants in many places have already done this, across the globe. For quick serve, make sure the tills open are 6' apart, and place stickers on the floor 6' apart to show where to stand. One person per group/family in line only. Staff wear masks. No cash allowed. Hand sanitizer on the tables to "wash" with before eating. Disposable utensils in plastic packaging so you know it's clean. Or, even regular silverware that's been sterilized, in wrapping so you know it's clean.


This is already being done in every essential business currently in Massachusetts. I do think we will see this continue as non essential businesses are allowed to open up, and not just in Massachusetts.


----------



## aibo

imagine 2 weeks Covid 19 quarantine one way then 2 weeks quarantine back........ that´s 2020.


----------



## Mouse_in_the_Longhouse

mshanson3121 said:


> My question from this: how WILL Disney achieve reducing capacity? I honestly do see them only allowing admission to on site guests only. I mean, you can't expect people to spend thousands of dollars and travel potentially thousands of miles, without there being a guarantee they get into the park that day. (Normal) people won't do it.
> 
> So my guess is, for quite a while, on site guests only will be allowed into the parks.  They can track potential attendees for the day through the amount of registered hotel guests, and of course through the booking of FP+. They would obviously have to limit the amount of resort rooms allowed to be booked, which I think is in line with the speculation that only a few resorts open initially. Maybe a couple in each category?
> 
> Maybe allow the Florida resident AP holders a certain allotment, too? Or, once resort guests have met their quota, locals could show up that day and take a chance on getting in if there's extra spots? Not sure.
> 
> I'm guessing park hopping won't be allowed, since that would make it a lot harder to predict attendance at each park, and people aren't going to want to build plans around park hopping only to be told later, sorry, we're full, go somewhere else. Easier to just not allow it.
> 
> But who knows
> 
> My take away: the chance of us taking our vacation to WDW in 2021 is looking pretty slim


This is kind of how I thought re-opening might go. Not sure of a date, but maybe resort guests first, expanding upon that over time, with AP having specific days or overflow spots at first. It would stink for so many, but it does make sense that they could use this for crowd control, and it guarantees they are filling up resorts to recoup some of this lost revenue also.


----------



## JPM4

Mouse_in_the_Longhouse said:


> This is kind of how I thought re-opening might go. Not sure of a date, but maybe resort guests first, expanding upon that over time, with AP having specific days or overflow spots at first. It would stink for so many, but it does make sense that they could use this for crowd control, and it guarantees they are filling up resorts to recoup some of this lost revenue also.


This was my thinking as well. The big question is how many people is that roughly? Like the average daily attendance at MK is like 56000. How many rooms would be full? Do they run half full busses? There are about 36000 rooms on property that includes good neighbor hotels. If every room is full and an average of 4 per room that’s 144,000 people. If all those rooms are full that averages out to 36000 people per park per day if and that’s a huge if all those rooms are full and people actually descend upon WDW at the same time. I feel they could somewhat control crowds if they just do resort only guests through the summer. Let’s say half the rooms are full and thats 72000 people with  4 parks and resorts( they have to open all the parks at once cause even with free dining people paying and I don’t see them only opening a few parks) I think they could handle it. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## KSL

rteetz said:


> You had to be booked between March 16th and May 31st. In order to receive the free dining you just need to rebook a package from June to September and have at least a two day base ticket.



I would like to think that the decision-makers put this offer out there in good faith, anticipating that all parks and resorts would be open by June 1 (though I know there has been speculation that the incentive was to get new deposit money for the interest earned, even if they have to refund deposits later).  As time goes on, it seem less and less likely that WDW will be fully open by June 1.  But I hope WDW leaders wouldn't knowingly dupe their customers (especially those who already had to cancel, which this offer is directed to), even if only to avoid the PR disaster that would result from closing out these folks twice.  It seems like, at least as of the time this offer was first extended, they had a reasonable expectation that all resorts and parks would be open by June 1.  If their intention was to reopen in phases with only select resorts or some of the parks, how could their offer include free dining when there are restaurants at all the parks and (I think) most of the resorts?


----------



## xuxa777

Seeing everything continue to decline, even in the hardest hit state of NY, summer is looking good still for Disney.  You will see some extensions and stricter lockdowns rules in the next few days but they will be outliers and just lagging from last week from the sheer momentum of the government.

Already some state leaders are calling for the lifting of stay at home orders and that will only increase next week.  Florida will be one of the first to start to open. It looks like Florida peaked 4/3 in new cases and possibly earlier with the lag of test results taking 5-7 days. May 1st might be the easiest to lift stay at home but it might be a week sooner.  South Florida might be a bit longer because that is where the majority of cases are.  Also the a studies going on in California theorizing that we are in the second wave already, first wave was back in November 19 and German studies are saying Europe might be closer to herd immunity than previously thought. Typically 2500-2800 people in Florida die annual of the flu. Current "models" say it will be 4300 due to covid, but that will be lowered this week, I imagine to about 2500-3000. The real amount after all said and done will be less than that.

All that said, once the data trends get even clearer next week you will see Disney start making more moves around 4/15, maybe not public but insde announcements and rumors, dates, when they will begin to unfurlough CM's (most likely in early May). Honestly there is no reason not to start bringing them back , especially non high risk people at this point. They can't and won't at this time but it will be sooner than later.

At the earliest you will see Disney Springs open mid May (maybe may 1st but that is an outside shot), if that happens July 1st open at latest for the parks. There will be some social distancing elements in place but they will be open.


----------



## xuxa777

IMHO they will also find out that large gatherings, concerts, sports, parks are not as much of a super spreader contagious concern as they are being made out to be. Most cases will come from close and sustained exposure to the infected person, own household, caregivers etc.  Otherwise we would see reports of large #'s of cases traced from the parks and sports events and we have not seen anything of the sort.

The case and sadly death of the man that was in Disney World while highly contagious, going by some of the guidelines, should have infected tens if not hundreds of people in Disney and there is no evidence to say that happened.

Yes, you can still get infected from brief exposure but those will be the outliers and rarer. Which mean people at high risk should be careful until vaccine.

This will also allow the parks to open sooner.


----------



## Jmljasmine

halfpintpeggy said:


> I’ve been seeing quite a bit of theorizing about park hopping. It will be interesting to see if they don’t allow this anymore. (Or strictly limit it) I was surprised to see the “Recovery” free dining deal only requires base tickets. Perhaps that’s foretelling?


Would they refund if people already have park hoppers?


----------



## aibo

Well, the moment people are willing to use their own families as guinea pigs this will be over... Until then Disney+


----------



## xuxa777

Jmljasmine said:


> Would they refund if people already have park hoppers?


They won't stop park hopping, no reason to, Disney already manages and tracks park attendance the best in the business


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO they will also find out that large gatherings, concerts, sports, parks are not as much of a super spreader contagious concern as they are being made out to be. Most cases will come from close and sustained exposure to the infected person, own household, caregivers etc.  Otherwise we would see reports of large #'s of cases traced from the parks and sports events and we have not seen anything of the sort.
> 
> The case and sadly death of the man that was in Disney World while highly contagious, going by some of the guidelines, should have infected tens if not hundreds of people in Disney and there is no evidence to say that happened.
> 
> Yes, you can still get infected from brief exposure but those will be the outliers and rarer.
> 
> This will also allow the parks to open sooner.



This is just wishful thinking, since it just isn't how this virus works at all. It spreads incredibly easily. Most transmission cases are community transmission, which means from being in public. Running errands here and there. Not prolonged contact with someone contagious. Factor in that most contagious people don't know they're contagious.

As far as not hearing reports traced back to Disney, that's just common sense. This virus is very easily transmitted in public and has been spreading rapidly.  Except for rare cases (such as the sick doctor who knowingly went to a party) there is absolutely no way to trace back community acquired cases to the source with any amount of certainty. 

The reason we have these social distancing in the first place is because of how easily this is picked up out in the public, and how dangerous they know large gatherings are.


----------



## xuxa777

Yes as I said IMHO, but not wishful thinking, just looking at the latest data trends. First there is no proof that it is spread mostly by community transmission, everyone is still trying to figure it out.  Tracing can absolutely be traced back to to Disney, plenty of proof of that happening with this and other viral outbreaks in the past.

The reason we have social distancing is as the CDC says is an overabundance of caution.  That overabundance of caution was based on very icoorect data models.  

I am only sharing that opinion as it pertains to Disney opening sooner than later. No need to debate it any more as it will go off topic, and you might be right , as no one knows for sure either way currently.


----------



## Redhead5

Frankly, my husband and I are waiting for the antibody test. We were at Disney Feb 10 - Feb 15. When we got back there was something strange that tried to get us but went away after 3 or 4 days. I remember our meal at Liberty Tavern and the family seated behind us coughing most of the time. It wasn't like a cold and we wonder if it was covid-19. If we knew we'd had it we'd be more likely to go to Disney earlier rather than later when it reopens. I believe Disney won't be opening anytime soon but I enjoy reading everyone's opinion.


----------



## KBoopaloo

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO they will also find out that large gatherings, concerts, sports, parks are not as much of a super spreader contagious concern as they are being made out to be. Most cases will come from close and sustained exposure to the infected person, own household, caregivers etc.  Otherwise we would see reports of large #'s of cases traced from the parks and sports events and we have not seen anything of the sort.
> 
> The case and sadly death of the man that was in Disney World while highly contagious, going by some of the guidelines, should have infected tens if not hundreds of people in Disney and there is no evidence to say that happened.
> 
> Yes, you can still get infected from brief exposure but those will be the outliers and rarer. Which mean people at high risk should be careful until vaccine.
> 
> This will also allow the parks to open sooner.



The CDC is only now coming out with various reports about superspread incidents. The common denominator in more than a few of them is sharing communal food at a party which will certainly have some implications for buffets especially at the parks and resorts. But even beyond the types of events where people had closer physical contact than one would normally have with strangers at the parks (funerals have been an issue where people hug), there are other cases like the church choir in Washington state where the people attending said they used hand sanitizer, avoided handshakes and hugs and didn't touch each other's music and 45 of them still came down with the virus and two died.  I also personally know of someone who caught the virus after attending a funeral where at least 5 others became ill (one died). I wont't get into detail but my own personal experience with the tracing that you would expect to be happening to find the origin of cases is that it is often not happening at all so it would not surprise me if there are other clusters of infection that originated at sporting events or theme parks and we just don't know about them because no one is really doing the tracing work. 

I think the issue is that we still don't know enough about this virus to truly understand how it spreads and why some people seem to be superspreaders and others do not and why some people seem to be more susceptible than others and this will be the main issue for places like sporting arenas, movie theaters and theme parks in deciding their path forward. I would love to think that we'll be back to some semblance of regular life by summer but every time I picture the way people move through Disney World  - the turnstiles, the transportation, the queues, I can't imagine a scenario that would make it safe anytime very soon. 

https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2020-03-29/coronavirus-choir-outbreak
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/us/coronavirus-westport-connecticut-party-zero.html
https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...rty-super-spread-covid-19-in-chicago/2253006/
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/30/us/coronavirus-funeral-albany-georgia.html
https://www.kut.org/post/44-70-aust...pring-break-have-now-tested-positive-covid-19


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Tracing can absolutely be traced back to to Disney, plenty of proof of that happening with this and other viral outbreaks in the past.



Outside of early on, with international travel (ex. cases coming from China, Italy etc...) confirmed community tracing has only happened in very few instances with Covid. The incubation period for this virus is 1-14 days, which makes it incredibly difficult to narrow down. And since it does spread so easily, almost impossible to prove it was caught at Disney versus the airplane, the gas station, the grocery store etc...


----------



## mshanson3121

Redhead5 said:


> Frankly, my husband and I are waiting for the antibody test. We were at Disney Feb 10 - Feb 15. When we got back there was something strange that tried to get us but went away after 3 or 4 days. I remember our meal at Liberty Tavern and the family seated behind us coughing most of the time. It wasn't like a cold and we wonder if it was covid-19. If we knew we'd had it we'd be more likely to go to Disney earlier rather than later when it reopens. I believe Disney won't be opening anytime soon but I enjoy reading everyone's opinion.



Same. DD and I were VERY sick in late Feb/early March. I was the first to get it and DH took me to ER about 4 days in. The doctor asked if I had traveled, but I hadn't, so I wasn't tested. Ultimately they diagnosed me with a sinus infection - but I have to tell you, I get sinus infections every year, bad ones, and I have NEVER been as sick with them, as I was with this one. Even the doctor said I seemed to be far sicker than is normal for a sinus infection. DD picked it up about a week after me, and while not as sick as me, it definitely was hard on her. It took both of us almost 3 weeks to be back to normal.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO they will also find out that large gatherings, concerts, sports, parks are not as much of a super spreader contagious concern as they are being made out to be. Most cases will come from close and sustained exposure to the infected person, own household, caregivers etc.  Otherwise we would see reports of large #'s of cases traced from the parks and sports events and we have not seen anything of the sort.
> 
> The case and sadly death of the man that was in Disney World while highly contagious, going by some of the guidelines, should have infected tens if not hundreds of people in Disney and there is no evidence to say that happened.
> 
> Yes, you can still get infected from brief exposure but those will be the outliers and rarer. Which mean people at high risk should be careful until vaccine.
> 
> This will also allow the parks to open sooner.



This has me thinking too.  Here in Florida we had hundreds of Spring Training Games in Feb and beginning of March with NO mass outbreaks.  Here in Palm Beach we had a major Golf Tournament first week of March with 200,000 people attending with NO mass outbreaks.  Daytona 500 NO mass outbreaks.  

All outdoor events.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mshanson3121 said:


> Same. DD and I were VERY sick in late Feb/early March. I was the first to get it and DH took me to ER about 4 days in. The doctor asked if I had traveled, but I hadn't, so I wasn't tested. Ultimately they diagnosed me with a sinus infection - but I have to tell you, I get sinus infections every year, bad ones, and I have NEVER been as sick with them, as I was with this one. Even the doctor said I seemed to be far sicker than is normal for a sinus infection. DD picked it up about a week after me, and while not as sick as me, it definitely was hard on her. It took both of us almost 3 weeks to be back to normal.



Same thing happened to me in early March. They also told me I had a cold and sinus infection. I also had a horrible dry cough which exhausted me and one night I woke up completely soaked in sweat so I know I had to have had a fever during the night. It wasn't until a week or two later that I found out a dry cough is a big symptom of Covid. It took me about 3 weeks to feel normal again. No one else in my family caught it but some of my coworkers had a weird cough but none of us were tested because it was "just a cold."


----------



## osufeth24

I will say it does surprise me Florida hasn't become the hot bed of mass outbreak that everyone was predicting 2 to 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jrb1979

osufeth24 said:


> I will say it does surprise me Florida hasn't become the hot bed of mass outbreak that everyone was predicting 2 to 3 weeks ago.


Its in other places instead cause of all the spring breakers took it with them. There is probably a lot of people that have this that don't know it so it keeps numbers artificially lower. I just don't see how they can open up everything back to normal so quickly. IMO its a big mistake opening Disney and other parks already. I'm afraid of the amount of cases that will come from this. 

What they should be doing is opening up things slowly. Start with bars, restaurants and regular stores first with limited capacity. If cases stay low after a few weeks then open up places that involve mass gatherings. That is the plan here in Canada. Our Prime Minister has come out the last few days saying this is going to last til there is a vaccine.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I'd be perfectly happy to camp at Fort Wilderness and social distance if they would let me. Just came home with a new travel trailer ordered before this mess and nowhere to take it.  I'll be making Mickey waffles in the driveway soon.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> Seeing everything continue to decline, even in the hardest hit state of NY, summer is looking good still for Disney.  You will see some extensions and stricter lockdowns rules in the next few days but they will be outliers and just lagging from last week from the sheer momentum of the government.
> 
> Already some state leaders are calling for the lifting of stay at home orders and that will only increase next week.  Florida will be one of the first to start to open. It looks like Florida peaked 4/3 in new cases and possibly earlier with the lag of test results taking 5-7 days. May 1st might be the easiest to lift stay at home but it might be a week sooner.  South Florida might be a bit longer because that is where the majority of cases are.  Also the a studies going on in California theorizing that we are in the second wave already, first wave was back in November 19 and German studies are saying Europe might be closer to herd immunity than previously thought. Typically 2500-2800 people in Florida die annual of the flu. Current "models" say it will be 4300 due to covid, but that will be lowered this week, I imagine to about 2500-3000. The real amount after all said and done will be less than that.
> 
> All that said, once the data trends get even clearer next week you will see Disney start making more moves around 4/15, maybe not public but insde announcements and rumors, dates, when they will begin to unfurlough CM's (most likely in early May). Honestly there is no reason not to start bringing them back , especially non high risk people at this point. They can't and won't at this time but it will be sooner than later.
> 
> At the earliest you will see Disney Springs open mid May (maybe may 1st but that is an outside shot), if that happens July 1st open at latest for the parks. There will be some social distancing elements in place but they will be open.



FWIW Florida's new numbers just came out.

Peak pushed back a little until 26th BUT.... Hospital beds, ICU Beds, and Deaths all DROPPED also.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> FWIW Florida's new numbers just came out.
> 
> Peak pushed back a little until 26th BUT.... Hospital beds, ICU Beds, and Deaths all DROPPED also.


And it will continue to fall as real data comes in, as it appears the new cases in Florida have already peaked back on 4/3. Good news all around for Disney opening sooner.


----------



## Sarah_Rose

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I'd be perfectly happy to camp at Fort Wilderness and social distance if they would let me. Just came home with a new travel trailer ordered before this mess and nowhere to take it.  I'll be making Mickey waffles in the driveway soon.



I'm right here, as well.  We bought our trailer in October and have only taken it for one night to try it out before the season ended here.  We were supposed to camp at Fort Wilderness in mid-March and debated hard whether we should go just to camp even after the parks were announced closed.  In the end, I'm glad we didn't because it would have been too nerve-wracking, but we considered it for a few hours...  Right now we're booked for the end of August/early September and I said I'd never do Disney or FW in the summer (especially peak hurricane season) but I have the bug so badly....  We'll see.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> This has me thinking too.  Here in Florida we had hundreds of Spring Training Games in Feb and beginning of March with NO mass outbreaks.  Here in Palm Beach we had a major Golf Tournament first week of March with 200,000 people attending with NO mass outbreaks.  Daytona 500 NO mass outbreaks.
> 
> All outdoor events.


Right. Same with Mardis Gras.


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right. Same with Mardis Gras.



Inside bars and nightclubs.  Much different


----------



## Runnsally

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO they will also find out that large gatherings, concerts, sports, parks are not as much of a super spreader contagious concern as they are being made out to be. Most cases will come from close and sustained exposure to the infected person, own household, caregivers etc.  Otherwise we would see reports of large #'s of cases traced from the parks and sports events and we have not seen anything of the sort.
> 
> The case and sadly death of the man that was in Disney World while highly contagious, going by some of the guidelines, should have infected tens if not hundreds of people in Disney and there is no evidence to say that happened.
> 
> Yes, you can still get infected from brief exposure but those will be the outliers and rarer. Which mean people at high risk should be careful until vaccine.
> 
> This will also allow the parks to open sooner.


IMHO’s should be reserved for thoughts on the best ride at Disney, not a once-a-century pandemic

Let’s defer to the experts...


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> FWIW Florida's new numbers just came out.
> 
> Peak pushed back a little until 26th BUT.... Hospital beds, ICU Beds, and Deaths all DROPPED also.


There is literally nothing stopping this immediately growing if we get lax on the restrictions. This is only working because of the stay at home orders and social distancing.

Until there’s widespread antibody testing, a real treatment, and/or a vaccine, Disney will remain closed.

And just imagine how widespread the testing is going to be. You’re talking hundreds of millions of tests.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> This has me thinking too.  Here in Florida we had hundreds of Spring Training Games in Feb and beginning of March with NO mass outbreaks.  Here in Palm Beach we had a major Golf Tournament first week of March with 200,000 people attending with NO mass outbreaks.  Daytona 500 NO mass outbreaks.
> 
> All outdoor events.



So many factors here:

1. The US was still fairly early on at that time, so, there wasn't nearly as much community transmission happening in general.

2. However, considering how many people catch Covid but remain asymptomatic, or have very mild, typical cold symptoms, you have absolutely no way of saying how many did/didn't catch Covid at those events. Thousands could have, but we have no way of knowing. I mean, let's call a spade a spade, back then, certain people and media were still dismissing Covid as a media ploy. Americans as a whole were very slow to realize the seriousness of Covid and to start taking action. I'm sure that many a mild "cold" was brushed off as just that - a cold. 

3. And of course, you have to remember that symptoms can take two weeks to develop... March 1st there were 75 confirmed cases. Just two weeks later there were 3600. That's a 4700% increase. It stands to reason that it's possible some of those were caught at those events.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> Inside bars and nightclubs.  Much different


No. It’s not. Disney also has indoor environments. So do sporting venues.

Also, the events you listed were all in February and early March. Why would there have been a mass outbreak if there were only a handful of cases in the entire state of Florida? Only 1 case in all of Florida as of 3/1. Of course there wasn’t any mass outbreak.


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> There is literally nothing stopping this immediately growing if we get lax on the restrictions. This is only working because of the stay at home orders and social distancing.
> 
> Until there’s widespread antibody testing, a real treatment, and/or a vaccine, Disney will remain closed.
> 
> And just imagine how widespread the testing is going to be. You’re talking hundreds of millions of tests.



I can GUARANTEE you Disney WILL NOT remained closed until there is a vaccine.  That is a fictional scenario.  That is just straight out not going to happen.  That you can 100% take to the bank.


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> I can GUARANTEE you Disney WILL NOT remained closed until there is a vaccine.  That is a fictional scenario.  That is just straight out not going to happen.  That you can 100% take to the bank.



I agree with you.    And even if there is a vaccine, you can't force everyone to get it. Just like with the flu.

I'm sure Disney will open with restrictions for a while. I'll go as far to say they will have restrictions in place until the next flu/cold/covid season and see how it plays out. But by 2021 things will be back to normal, more or less, vaccine or no vaccine.


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> Same thing happened to me in early March. They also told me I had a cold and sinus infection. I also had a horrible dry cough which exhausted me and one night I woke up completely soaked in sweat so I know I had to have had a fever during the night. It wasn't until a week or two later that I found out a dry cough is a big symptom of Covid. It took me about 3 weeks to feel normal again. No one else in my family caught it but some of my coworkers had a weird cough but none of us were tested because it was "just a cold."



Yes, our symptoms were primarily fever, dry cough, exhaustion, headache. I did have some post nasal drainage, and slight sinus pain, which is why I got the diagnosis of sinus infection. They then assumed DD just had the same thing as me. I would love to take the antibody test to _know_.


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> I agree with you.    And even if there is a vaccine, you can't force everyone to get it. Just like with the flu.



This is a good point that no one really talks about.  THere are many people who will refuse to take a flu shot.  I am sure it will be the same with this vaccine also.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They won't stop park hopping, no reason to, Disney already manages and tracks park attendance the best in the business


Again, wait and see.....


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Again, wait and see.....



But why? What would be the reasoning? If you wanted to hop to another park and it was at their set capacity, then you can't get in. But if later on in the day people leave said park, thus lowering the capacity, then why would they stop you from hopping on over to it?

I don't understand why people think they'd get rid of hopping.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> I can GUARANTEE you Disney WILL NOT remained closed until there is a vaccine.  That is a fictional scenario.  That is just straight out not going to happen.  That you can 100% take to the bank.


Almost like you didn’t read my post.


----------



## anthony2k7

yankeesfan123 said:


> There is literally nothing stopping this immediately growing if we get lax on the restrictions. This is only working because of the stay at home orders and social distancing.
> 
> Until there’s widespread antibody testing, a real treatment, and/or a vaccine, Disney will remain closed.
> 
> And just imagine how widespread the testing is going to be. You’re talking hundreds of millions of tests.


Correction - disney should remain closed.

Disney wont want to remain closed though, and I doubt anyone in Florida or wider government will have the guts to force them to remain closed.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Y


Farro said:


> I agree with you.    And even if there is a vaccine, you can't force everyone to get it. Just like with the flu.
> 
> I'm sure Disney will open with restrictions for a while. I'll go as far to say they will have restrictions in place until the next flu/cold/covid season and see how it plays out. But by 2021 things will be back to normal, more or less, vaccine or no vaccine.


You are 100% correct that I can’t force people to get the vaccine.

But, technically, Disney can require you to be vaccinated to enter their hotels or parks as a private business. (They definitely won’t do this, but they technically can).


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> But why? What would be the reasoning? If you wanted to hop to another park and it was at their set capacity, then you can't get in. But if later on in the day people leave said park, thus lowering the capacity, then why would they stop you from hopping on over to it?
> 
> I don't understand why people think they'd get rid of hopping.



If I had to guess, they are going to really need to take advantage of the MDE app.  The app will be able to tell people which parks are at capacity, which areas are closed, which rides are VQ etc.....

Thats how I would do it.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> But why? What would be the reasoning? If you wanted to hop to another park and it was at their set capacity, then you can't get in. But if later on in the day people leave said park, thus lowering the capacity, then why would they stop you from hopping on over to it?
> 
> I don't understand why people think they'd get rid of hopping.



Because with park hopping they don't know the attendance numbers within a park until it's too late. Also, people aren't going to be okay with planning their whole day and booking FP+ months ahead based on park hopping, only to get to the gate and be told, "Sorry, we've reached our max for the day. Go somewhere else." Then going somewhere else and being told the same thing.

If you keep it to one park per day, Disney is going to have a lot more control over the numbers ahead of time, just based on FP+ bookings, hotel occupancy etc... And of course, less potential upset to customers.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> But why? What would be the reasoning? If you wanted to hop to another park and it was at their set capacity, then you can't get in. But if later on in the day people leave said park, thus lowering the capacity, then why would they stop you from hopping on over to it?
> 
> I don't understand why people think they'd get rid of hopping.




I'm not sure it's ever been used, but isnt banning hopping one of the phases of closure for busy days of the year? 

I assume the logic is that if your already in a park then you should stay there and allow others to use the occupancy numbers of whichever park you were wanting to go to.

Basically if they limit capacity you need to consider every day to potentially have the new years eve closure policies triggered - but for much lower guest numbers.


----------



## anthony2k7

yankeesfan123 said:


> Y
> 
> You are 100% correct that I can’t force people to get the vaccine.
> 
> But, technically, Disney can require you to be vaccinated to enter their hotels or parks as a private business. (They definitely won’t do this, but they technically can).




Yep there is more and more talk of immunity certificates for those who have antibodies. If people have been issued with them then its viable for Disney etc to begin requiring them - or proof of vaccination.


----------



## Sandiz08

We were at Disneyland at the end of November into December, felt kinda funny after, my kids got sick. Would be interesting to see what the antibody test says.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep there is more and more talk of immunity certificates for those who have antibodies. If people have been issued with them then its viable for Disney etc to begin requiring them -* or proof of vaccination.*



That's a slippery slope. If they are going to require proof of vaccination or even immunity certificates, they will have to do that with influenza, whooping cough, measles, etc.


----------



## Dave006

xuxa777 said:


> And it will continue to fall as real data comes in, as it appears the new cases in Florida have already peaked back on 4/3. Good news all around for Disney opening sooner.


While the models will continue to be revised downward as real data is reflected in the modeling, don't get too excited just yet about Florida and WDW reopening sooner.

The "new" cases are not a good indication in Florida as the testing rates have not really increased here & have actually decreased this week. The best indicator is that the ratio of positive vs negative results has and is still hovering around only being 10% positive.

Dave


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm not sure it's ever been used, but isnt banning hopping one of the phases of closure for busy days of the year?
> 
> I assume the logic is that if your already in a park then you should stay there and allow others to use the occupancy numbers of whichever park you were wanting to go to.
> 
> Basically if they limit capacity you need to consider every day to potentially have the new years eve closure policies triggered - but for much lower guest numbers.



Well, I hope they don't do that. Hoppers are such a great thing. And it's a money-maker for them!

Perhaps they can institute a no hopping until evening policy, when a lot of families with small children have left for the day. Or something.
I'll send them my suggestions.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> That's a slippery slope. If they are going to require proof of vaccination or even immunity certificates, they will have to do that with influenza, whooping cough, measles, etc.


Have to? The potential is there of course. Slightly different severity of the virus though but let's not get back into that on this thread.


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep there is more and more talk of immunity certificates for those who have antibodies. If people have been issued with them then its viable for Disney etc to begin requiring them - or proof of vaccination.



And this is the slippery slope I'm not okay with. Regardless of my personal thoughts on vaccination etc... I will NEVER be okay with government placing mandates on people's choices for their body. I'm also not okay with the level of tracking that this could end up being.


----------



## anthony2k7

Dave006 said:


> While the models will continue to be revised downward as real data is reflected in the modeling, don't get too excited just yet about Florida and WDW reopening sooner.
> 
> The "new" cases are not a good indication in Florida as the testing rates have not really increased here & have actually decreased this week. The best indicator is that the ratio of positive vs negative results has and is still hovering around only being 10% positive.
> 
> Dave


Makes you wonder if they are testing all the dead as well or not? In which case the reported deaths number is irrelevant as well.


----------



## CAQDaddy

yankeesfan123 said:


> No offense, but the statement of “I don’t care what needs to be done,” is dangerous. I hope there’s some degree of exaggeration of a tongue-in-cheek tone.  Things need to be done safely and with the advice of infectious disease experts.  I don’t have an official stance, but I hope no one just does something irrational just so people can get their sports and vacations back.


I identify with what the op was saying. To me it means my opinion and others on this board and elsewhere make absolutely no difference in how this virus is handled. Decisions will have to be made taking many factors into account. Infectious disease experts have provided very inconsistent information and have contradicted not only other experts, but themselves throughout this crisis. I, like the op just want things to get handled. Doesn't mean we're not taking things seriously.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm not sure it's ever been used, but isnt banning hopping one of the phases of closure for busy days of the year?
> 
> I assume the logic is that if your already in a park then you should stay there and allow others to use the occupancy numbers of whichever park you were wanting to go to.
> 
> Basically if they limit capacity you need to consider every day to potentially have the new years eve closure policies triggered - but for much lower guest numbers.



This is exactly right, they have park levels of closure for capacity procedures already in place and have used the multiple times, one of the most recent was NYE 19. the went into phase 1 at the MK. MK averages about 6 days a year of some sort of level of closure.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Farro said:


> That's a slippery slope. If they are going to require proof of vaccination or even immunity certificates, they will have to do that with influenza, whooping cough, measles, etc.


I agree with you...and this comment might come off as callous (and I really, really hope it doesn’t because I feel so much for the families of those who have lost loved ones) but this slippery slope with immunity certificates makes me feel icky...like maybe we would even see people run out to expose themselves or their families in order to get the freedom that an immunity certificate would provide. While I understand the necessity of the situation we are in, when we talk about stuff like this it makes me ask, “Am I really in America right now?”


----------



## xuxa777

Mzpalmtree said:


> I agree with you...and this comment might come off as callous (and I really, really hope it doesn’t because I feel so much for the families of those who have lost loved ones) but this slippery slope with immunity certificates makes me feel icky...like maybe we would even see people run out to expose themselves or their families in order to get the freedom that an immunity certificate would provide. While I understand the necessity of the situation we are in, when we talk about stuff like this it makes me ask, “Am I really in America right now?”



No doubt, this happened in the sixties up to the ninties with chicken pox parties until a vaccine was in place.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mzpalmtree said:


> I agree with you...and this comment might come off as callous (and I really, really hope it doesn’t because I feel so much for the families of those who have lost loved ones) but this slippery slope with immunity certificates makes me feel icky...like maybe we would even see people run out to expose themselves or their families in order to get the freedom that an immunity certificate would provide. While I understand the necessity of the situation we are in, when we talk about stuff like this it makes me ask, “Am I really in America right now?”



In no way am I trying to make this political, this is just a general comment. However,  I *do* think one of the dangers of Covid, is the potential power the government gets, that will be hard to get back. I watched a short video on CBC News yesterday, with a historian that focuses on war and it's effect on society, government etc... And the big take away from it was that:

1. Every time there has been a war/threat etc... the government always imposes new policies/restrictions to personal freedoms, that eventually become the new normal - they do not go away. From taxes to the increased screenings we saw after 9/11. The government inches in that much more, and stays there.

2. Covid-19 is another one of those times. She fully expects that there will be permanent policy changes come from this.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


>



That pretty much settles the "Will Disney require masks" debate....


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> No doubt, this happened in the sixties up to the ninties with chicken pox parties until a vaccine was in place.


For some reason the chicken pox vaccine isnt standard in the uk so parties are still a thing here.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> That pretty much settles the "Will Disney require masks" debate....


Well not necessarily. I’m not sure how this impacts WDW because while part of WDW is in Osceola not all of it is. Also Disney doesn’t always have to abide by everything counties do because they are basically their own entity/city.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> That pretty much settles the "Will Disney require masks" debate....



That will not last long 2-3 weeks at most, they will lift it, plus isn't WDW private property.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Well not necessarily. I’m not sure how this impacts WDW because while part of WDW is in Osceola not all of it is. Also Disney doesn’t always have to abide by everything counties do because they are basically their own entity/city.



Having to legally, and having to in the court of public opinion and press are two different things. I think if Osceola still has an order to wear masks in public when Disney opens, you'll see Disney requiring masks.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> That will not last long 2-3 weeks at most, they will lift it, plus isn't WDW private property.


Why?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



I normally am a positive person. Really. 

But some of the "moves" made by federal/state governments lately seem so disingenuous to me. It's as if who can look like they are taking better care of their city than the other. One-upmanship.
What constitutes out in public? Just walking around outside? Never has it been said that you can get covid by breathing fresh air while out for a walk.

We wore our masks to Target today to pick up a few things. I was sweating under that thing by the time we were done and it wasn't 10 minutes!!!

Sigh. If it came to having to wear a mask at Disney...I can't even picture it. They'd have to close all their food locations. And people would only travel in the cooler months!  How would they enforce it? How would they stop all the kids from taking their masks off?

How will they stop everyone from touching their face to adjust their mask and then touching other things?

Just a mess!


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Having to legally, and having to in the court of public opinion and press are two different things. I think if Osceola still has an order to wear masks in public when Disney opens, you'll see Disney requiring masks.


But like I said WDW as a whole isn’t in Osceola county. I’m not sure disney would have to follow this guideline. If all surrounding counties adopt this maybe they would be forced too but as it stands it’s a big grey area.


----------



## fsjking

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep there is more and more talk of immunity certificates for those who have antibodies. If people have been issued with them then its viable for Disney etc to begin requiring them - or proof of vaccination.



There was until it became clear people were going to cause a spike in cases to get the virus and the resulting antibody certificate. That stopped the talk by anyone who could order that. 



mshanson3121 said:


> That pretty much settles the "Will Disney require masks" debate....




Lol, no it doesn't. That order is not forever. It will be rescinded at some point. I'm willing to bet it will be well short of whenever Disney reopens.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I normally am a positive person. Really.
> 
> But some of the "moves" made by federal/state governments lately seem so disingenuous to me. It's as if who can look like they are taking better care of their city than the other. One-upmanship.
> What constitutes out in public? Just walking around outside? Never has it been said that you can get covid by breathing fresh air while out for a walk.
> 
> We wore our masks to Target today to pick up a few things. I was sweating under that thing by the time we were done and it wasn't 10 minutes!!!
> 
> Sigh. If it came to having to wear a mask at Disney...I can't even picture it. They'd have to close all their food locations. And people would only travel in the cooler months!


If you read the following tweet there are scenarios to that. For example if you are outside exercising but practicing social distancing you don’t need a mask.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> If you read the following tweet there are scenarios to that. For example if you are outside exercising but practicing social distancing you don’t need a mask.



Gotcha.

I still don't like it, but makes more sense.


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> My question from this: how WILL Disney achieve reducing capacity? I honestly do see them only allowing admission to on site guests only. I mean, you can't expect people to spend thousands of dollars and travel potentially thousands of miles, without there being a guarantee they get into the park that day. (Normal) people won't do it.
> 
> So my guess is, for quite a while, on site guests only will be allowed into the parks.  They can track potential attendees for the day through the amount of registered hotel guests, and of course through the booking of FP+. They would obviously have to limit the amount of resort rooms allowed to be booked, which I think is in line with the speculation that only a few resorts open initially. Maybe a couple in each category?
> 
> Maybe allow the Florida resident AP holders a certain allotment, too? Or, once resort guests have met their quota, locals could show up that day and take a chance on getting in if there's extra spots? Not sure.
> 
> I'm guessing park hopping won't be allowed, since that would make it a lot harder to predict attendance at each park, and people aren't going to want to build plans around park hopping only to be told later, sorry, we're full, go somewhere else. Easier to just not allow it.
> 
> But who knows
> 
> My take away: the chance of us taking our vacation to WDW in 2021 is looking pretty slim


It's all 1 big crap shoot!!!   

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## xuxa777

One thing that may be a problem for opening is the fact Disney is headquartered in CA and Newsom is very pro lockdown and shutdowns, he called Disney personally to get them to not allow ESPN to partner with UFC and have fights with no audience on a Indian reservation and Disney agreed.

He potentially could leverage his power to force Disney to not open WDW due to bad optics like he did with UFC. Newsom had no authority of the Indian reservation, but he found a way to shut it down.


----------



## MichelinMan

Sandiz08 said:


> Just read that antibody tests should be out within a week from now.


They are completely unreliable, so won't be much use.

I got some statistics through my work this week (don't really want to say who I work for, but I get a lot of info that the general public doesn't) about the reliability of testing.

The swabs that are taken from in the mouth are only 32% reliable. The ones taken in the nose are better - just over 60%. But that is massive un-reliability, and could explain why we aren't doing more testing here in the UK - the results just aren't reliable.

And every single one of the antibody tests that have been tested have proven to be completely unreliable.

So I don't think we can rely on testing to prove that somebody is safe at the moment.


----------



## TomServo27

Mzpalmtree said:


> I agree with you...and this comment might come off as callous (and I really, really hope it doesn’t because I feel so much for the families of those who have lost loved ones) but this slippery slope with immunity certificates makes me feel icky...like maybe we would even see people run out to expose themselves or their families in order to get the freedom that an immunity certificate would provide. While I understand the necessity of the situation we are in, when we talk about stuff like this it makes me ask, “Am I really in America right now?”


I could definitely see once a vaccine is a available that countries require proof for entry. So it’s possible those traveling to the US may need to show proof of vaccination for entry.


----------



## Farro

TomServo27 said:


> I could definitely see once a vaccine is a available that countries require proof for entry. So it’s possible those traveling to the US may need to show proof of vaccination for entry.



How can they require proof for this vaccination, but not for other diseases though?


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Why?


Because they aren't going to be able to enforce it, already a video going viral of a person being forcibly pulled off a bus in Philly for not having a mask on. If they enforce it hard there will be more and more videos etc. the public outrage alone will be enough to get it lifted.

This is just example what I mentioned eariler upthread about further restirctions rules that will come out this week. These decisions are based on older infomation and the local government moving slowly and in this case too aggressively.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


>



Personally don't agree with it. But whatever


----------



## fsjking

xuxa777 said:


> One thing that may be a problem for opening is the fact Disney is headquartered in CA and Newsom is very pro lockdown and shutdowns, he called Disney personally to get them to not allow ESPN to partner with UFC and have fights with no audience on a Indian reservation and Disney agreed.
> 
> He potentially could leverage his power to force Disney to not open WDW due to bad optics like he did with UFC. Newsom had no authority of the Indian reservation, but he found a way to shut it down.



The pennies they were going to make on that PPV are not the billions they are losing on the parks being closed. A more likely scenario is that they told him they'd cancel the ppv for him to save face in exchange for him allowing them to open the parks earlier. And even if not, they are going to tell him to pound salt if FL says they can open WDW and he tries to get them not to.


----------



## choirfarm

Farro said:


> How can they require proof for this vaccination, but not for other diseases though?


Well, to go to Africa I had to prove I had the yellow fever vaccination.  Didn't have to prove it for other parts of the world that I have gone for mission work.  Countries can require whatever vaccinations they wish.


----------



## Farro

choirfarm said:


> Well, to go to Africa I had to prove I had the yellow fever vaccination.  Didn't have to prove it for other parts of the world that I have gone for mission work.  Countries can require whatever vaccinations they wish.



I realized after the post said coming into the country. My head was still wrapped around requiring it for Disney.


----------



## Jroceagles

osufeth24 said:


> Personally don't agree with it. But whatever


Doing it in NJ.  Very easy to comply with


----------



## xuxa777

fsjking said:


> The pennies they were going to make on that PPV are not the billions they are losing on the parks being closed. A more likely scenario is that they told him they'd cancel the ppv for him to save face in exchange for him allowing them to open the parks earlier. And even if not, they are going to tell him to pound salt if FL says they can open WDW and he tries to get them not to.



This is true, losing $60M a day.  I was suprised by the overreach of Newsom over a private business over land use outside his jurisdiction.


----------



## xuxa777

Here in the US most states if not all require proof of vaccinations already for their child to attend school.


----------



## TomServo27

Farro said:


> How can they require proof for this vaccination, but not for other diseases though?


I’m not sure I understand the question. Are you worried about discriminating against other diseases?


----------



## Farro

TomServo27 said:


> I’m not sure I understand the question. Are you worried about discriminating against other diseases?



First, I was thinking in terms of Disney not allowing guests in w/out proof of vaccination.

But yes, I suppose discrimination would be the word...I guess?

If I wasn't allowed in because I wasn't vaccinated for Covid, but I am vaccinated for influenza and someone else was allowed in who was vaccinated for Covid, but not vaccinated for the flu - is that fair? 

And then someone else who wasn't vaccinated for the flu catches the flu at Disney by someone else Disney let in without a flu vaccination, would Disney then be at fault? (obviously I don't think so, we all take chances, but I'm just saying what will people may do)


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Because they aren't going to be able to enforce it, already a video going viral of a person being forcibly pulled off a bus in Philly for not having a mask on. If they enforce it hard there will be more and more videos etc. the public outrage alone will be enough to get it lifted.
> 
> This is just example what I mentioned eariler upthread about further restirctions rules that will come out this week. These decisions are based on older infomation and the local government moving slowly and in this case too aggressively.


And yet in more and more countries they are becoming a requirement and people are accepting that.

Certainly required in most east Asia countries and now many European countries in the last couple of weeks have also made it a requirement to wear one when out of the house.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> First, I was thinking in terms of Disney not allowing guests in w/out proof of vaccination.
> 
> But yes, I suppose discrimination would be the word...I guess?
> 
> If I wasn't allowed in because I wasn't vaccinated for Covid, but I am vaccinated for influenza and someone else was allowed in who was vaccinated for Covid, but not vaccinated for the flu - is that fair?


I guess requiring for the flu is a bit questionable because more often than not the flu vaccines issued each year turn out to be for the wrong strains of flu!


----------



## sunflare

xuxa777 said:


> Here in the US most states if not all require proof of vaccinations already for their child to attend school.


Yeah, but there are really easy ways to get around that - just claim "religious or philosophic exemption" and the requirement is waived


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> I guess requiring for the flu is a bit questionable because more often than not the flu vaccines issued each year turn out to be for the wrong strains of flu!



Oh sure. I'm against requiring proof for any of it. I expanded a bit after you quoted me.

Covid will probably mutate strains each year too. I think best bet will be treatment options eventually. 

Actually eventually everyone will just live with the fact we have now have flu/covid/cold seasons every year and take whatever precautions they deem necessary.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> How can they require proof for this vaccination, but not for other diseases though?



My guess is because those other diseases are under control, and honestly, not really a big public health threat anymore. 



Jroceagles said:


> Doing it in NJ.  Very easy to comply with



This. Not sure why people think it's such a big deal. Almost everyone is wearing masks here in public - adults, kids etc... It's really not that big of a deal.  It's the idea of it more than anything. People don't like change. And Covid is about to cause a LOT of change, lol.


----------



## TomServo27

Farro said:


> First, I was thinking in terms of Disney not allowing guests in w/out proof of vaccination.
> 
> But yes, I suppose discrimination would be the word...I guess?
> 
> If I wasn't allowed in because I wasn't vaccinated for Covid, but I am vaccinated for influenza and someone else was allowed in who was vaccinated for Covid, but not vaccinated for the flu - is that fair?
> 
> And then someone else who wasn't vaccinated for the flu catches the flu at Disney by someone else Disney let in without a flu vaccination, would Disney then be at fault? (obviously I don't think so, we all take chances, but I'm just saying what will people may do)


Seems we were talking about something different. I was just thinking it could effect those from outside the US trying to travel to Disney. Not that Disney itself would require it.


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/south...ZkuZvVua3f5hx2CksG6EehGLeDAriY2--PkBQMG7E2RQI
Sharing this for two reasons: 

1. The discussion has always been focused on herd immunity, whether through vaccination or infection. If the virus is able to reactivate, that poses a big problem. To me, this is one of the most pressing questions we now need answered. 

2. Look at the photo of the dining tables. Do we think Disney could possibly install some sort of shield/barrier similar to this in their restaurants for example?


----------



## jerry557

Jroceagles said:


> Doing it in NJ.  Very easy to comply with



It's a waste of time and effort. A virus will pass right through that fabric. Only the N95 rated masks will stop a virus.


----------



## yankeesfan123

sunflare said:


> Yeah, but there are really easy ways to get around that - just claim "religious or philosophic exemption" and the requirement is waived


Not anymore in some places in the US... and not for private schools or colleges. But I don’t want to get too off topic!


----------



## yankeesfan123

jerry557 said:


> It's a waste of time and effort. A virus will pass right through that fabric. Only the N95 rated masks will stop a virus.


If a mask can stop even one particle from landing on a surface, then it helped (albeit a nominal amount).


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> It's a waste of time and effort. A virus will pass right through that fabric. Only the N95 rated masks will stop a virus.



Except that the officials are saying it DOES help reduce the transmission of the virus. 100%? No. But even 50% is better than nothing.


----------



## yankeesfan123

MichelinMan said:


> They are completely unreliable, so won't be much use.
> 
> I got some statistics through my work this week (don't really want to say who I work for, but I get a lot of info that the general public doesn't) about the reliability of testing.
> 
> The swabs that are taken from in the mouth are only 32% reliable. The ones taken in the nose are better - just over 60%. But that is massive un-reliability, and could explain why we aren't doing more testing here in the UK - the results just aren't reliable.
> 
> And every single one of the antibody tests that have been tested have proven to be completely unreliable.
> 
> So I don't think we can rely on testing to prove that somebody is safe at the moment.


Also, antibody testing being developed does not mean testing is available for everyone who needs it (or wants it). It’ll take weeks or, more likely, months to ramp the scaling up to what will be required.


----------



## jerry557

mshanson3121 said:


> Except that the officials are saying it DOES help reduce the transmission of the virus. 100%? No. But even 50% is better than nothing.



There is no scientific evidence of that.


----------



## Farro

yankeesfan123 said:


> Also, antibody testing being developed does not mean testing is available for everyone who needs it (or wants it). It’ll take weeks or, more likely, months to ramp the scaling up to what will be required.



I'm more interested in seeing (more) rapid-covid tests developed and being made available to all who want.

At least for me, that's more helpful than knowing if I have antibodies that may or may not mean something in the long run. If people can find out quickly if they have covid, the quicker they can isolate themselves, and the less chance of spread. 

Sorry for anyone who liked before I edited this!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> View attachment 486944



No bad news on Friday please.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm more interested in seeing (more) rapid-covid tests developed and being made available to all who want.
> 
> At least for me, that's more helpful than knowing if I have antibodies that may or may not mean something in the long run. If people can find out quickly if they have covid, the quicker they can isolate themselves, and the less chance of spread.
> 
> Sorry for anyone who liked before I edited this!


I dont see the point in testing like that.

If you have any symptoms then isolate immediately. There is no need for a test to tell you to isolate.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Farro said:


> I'm more interested in seeing (more) rapid-covid tests developed and being made available to all who want.
> 
> At least for me, that's more helpful than knowing if I have antibodies that may or may not mean something in the long run. If people can find out quickly if they have covid, the quicker they can isolate themselves, and the less chance of spread.
> 
> Sorry for anyone who liked before I edited this!


Agreed!


----------



## yankeesfan123

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont see the point in testing like that.
> 
> If you have any symptoms then isolate immediately. There is no need for a test to tell you to isolate.


Sure there is. To confirm the virus and contact anyone you have been in contact with for the two weeks prior to showing symptoms.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jerry557 said:


> Masks will work if you are interacting with someone who is sick. If you are going out in the public taking a walk and maintaining social distancing....a face covering is a total waste.


Right. If everyone is healthy and no one is touching anything or going near anyone... fine, masks are useless.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> View attachment 486944


Ouch!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> No bad news on Friday please.


I don't necessarily think that is bad news. Shows Disney is worst case expecting September. I don't think anyone right now is thinking these parks could open tomorrow no problem either. They are going to need days if not weeks to prep the parks for the reopening.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> View attachment 486944


Actually sounds like good news. Earlier than I thought! (But too late for my August trip and I’d be out $3400 possibly)


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I don't necessarily think that is bad news. Shows Disney is worst case expecting September. I don't think anyone right now is thinking these parks could open tomorrow no problem either. They are going to need days if not weeks to prep the parks for the reopening.


Perhaps not bad news, but kinda a dose of realism.

If parks are opening in phases then they surely wont want all resorts open initially either.

Interesting about lack of maintenance and rides being drained of fluids. Turn around from that sounds potentially into several weeks.


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps not bad news, but kinda a dose of realism.
> 
> If parks are opening in phases then they surely wont want all resorts open initially either.
> 
> Interesting about lack of maintenance and rides being drained of fluids. Turn around from that sounds potentially into several weeks.



Okay, is it bad that one thought that crossed my mind is the huge amount of bird poo that is going to need to be cleaned?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I don't necessarily think that is bad news. Shows Disney is worst case expecting September. I don't think anyone right now is thinking these parks could open tomorrow no problem either. They are going to need days if not weeks to prep the parks for the reopening.



Okay, I'll look at it that way!


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps not bad news, but kinda a dose of realism.
> 
> If parks are opening in phases then they surely wont want all resorts open initially either.
> 
> Interesting about lack of maintenance and rides being drained of fluids. Turn around from that sounds potentially into several weeks.


I take from that is park hopping probably won't be happening for awhile since they don't plan on reopening all the parks at once. From the sounds of it Disney won't be back to normal for awhile. I'm thinking those modified experiences are going to be happening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, is it bad that one thought that crossed my mind is the huge amount of bird poo that is going to need to be cleaned?


Power washers are going to be impossible to find because WDW is going to need them ALL!


----------



## KBoopaloo

I've been wondering for a while if they might scrap Food and Wine this year. If they are already considering opening in phases with Epcot last, it might make sense to skip an event that typically crowds a lot of people in World Showcase eating and drinking in close proximity on shared tables (and trash can tops ). I wonder if they just might extend Flower and Garden instead since it was barely open a week or two before the parks closed. They could save themselves some work that way and either not reopen the food booths at all or only open a few of them - lines and crowds always seemed shorter for the Flower and Garden Festival booths. It would also be a way to save on staffing costs not having to staff all of those booths.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I take from that is park hopping probably won't be happening for awhile since they don't plan on reopening all the parks at once. From the sounds of it Disney won't be back to normal for awhile. I'm thinking those modified experiences are going to be happening.



I'm curious to watch it all. We are going back May 2021. I would hope everything would be up and running by then, but honestly who knows anything anymore!!!


----------



## jknezek

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps not bad news, but kinda a dose of realism.
> 
> If parks are opening in phases then they surely wont want all resorts open initially either.
> 
> Interesting about lack of maintenance and rides being drained of fluids. Turn around from that sounds potentially into several weeks.


Yes. As many have said... you don't just flip switches on staffing and these rides and restaurants and turn things back on.  With lockdowns running to May 1 at this point you need at least a month to get going again. That's June 1. And that assumes a business like a theme park, one of the riskiest business types for disease transmission and the least essential for every day life of consumers, is going to get started at the first wave of openings. 

Logically it makes no sense. I get the tourism dollars argument and the need on the employment side, but it's a real tough sell, logically, to put a theme park anywhere near one of the first businesses to get permission to fire back up. 

July is the best case by any kind of logic. Essential consumer businesses like dentists and hair salons open first with distance restrictions. Give them a few weeks to see what happens. If it's relatively safe, then open common retail and restaurants with restrictions. A few more weeks and maybe you can start opening gyms and non-spectator sporting events and start dropping restrictions. Then we can open close encounter type places like schools. Then mass encounter places like Disney and sports stadiums and concerts. Finally you get to contained and sustained environments like cruise ships. 

That's the kind of plan we should expect to see. It would put WDW somewhere between July and October. We will see if logic wins out.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep there is more and more talk of immunity certificates for those who have antibodies. If people have been issued with them then its viable for Disney etc to begin requiring them - or proof of vaccination.


the issue here is the unavailability of testing.. it is unlikely antibody testing will be available to the masses in time for june or july opening.. I work for a diagnostics company and we are just making a kit available but only to the acute care hospitals as there is not enough available yet to roll out to the doc offices etc.  I will be months before that can happen is what I am being told..... unfortunately... time will tell.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> I've been wondering for a while if they might scrap Food and Wine this year. If they are already considering opening in phases with Epcot last, it might make sense to skip an event that typically crowds a lot of people in World Showcase eating and drinking in close proximity on shared tables (and trash can tops ). I wonder if they just might extend Flower and Garden instead since it was barely open a week or two before the parks closed. They could save themselves some work that way and either not reopen the food booths at all or only open a few of them - lines and crowds always seemed shorter for the Flower and Garden Festival booths. It would also be a way to save on staffing costs not having to staff all of those booths.


Iv never been to flower and garden - do they have a lot of plant/flower displays? If so with no maintenance taking place I wonder if they are still looking good enough to continue the festival?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Interesting about lack of maintenance and rides being drained of fluids. Turn around from that sounds potentially into several weeks.


Hard to keep everything up when you are only employing a skeleton crew right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

Kim Gillihan said:


> the issue here is the unavailability of testing.. it is unlikely antibody testing will be available to the masses in time for june or july opening.. I work for a diagnostics company and we are just making a kit available but only to the acute care hospitals as there is not enough available yet to roll out to the doc offices etc.  I will be months before that can happen is what I am being told..... unfortunately... time will tell.


Which may be one reason wdw opening gets pushed back to September


----------



## rteetz

Discussing whether WDW will require masks or recommend people wear masks is one thing. The discussion on whether masks work or not is a whole other thing not relevant to this thread.


----------



## J-BOY

Farro said:


> First, I was thinking in terms of Disney not allowing guests in w/out proof of vaccination.
> 
> But yes, I suppose discrimination would be the word...I guess?
> 
> If I wasn't allowed in because I wasn't vaccinated for Covid, but I am vaccinated for influenza and someone else was allowed in who was vaccinated for Covid, but not vaccinated for the flu - is that fair?
> 
> And then someone else who wasn't vaccinated for the flu catches the flu at Disney by someone else Disney let in without a flu vaccination, would Disney then be at fault? (obviously I don't think so, we all take chances, but I'm just saying what will people may do)


I apologize as this is a couple pages behind, but there are plenty of countries that require proof of vaccination, and Disney could do the same. Certain countries require certain vaccinations, just like Disney could - it all depends on what the risk is in any given area. 

Personally, I don't see why it would be considered unfair because each disease is entirely different as are their infection rate, etc. It can be considered discrimination, but people have control over it. When I went to visit South America, I _had_ to get vaccinated for Yellow Fever. I'm not going to sue a country's government because they're infringing on my right to be unvaccinated. It's their country, just as Disney resorts are Disney's property. If they want to enforce such a requirement, they should be allowed to (not saying that I think they would).


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

If they don't open up all the rooms at once at the resorts how will they determine who gets to keep their reservation and who doesn't?  Probably a lot will cancel anyway that it might not be an issue.


----------



## Farro

J-BOY said:


> I apologize as this is a couple pages behind, but there are plenty of countries that require proof of vaccination, and Disney could do the same. Certain countries require certain vaccinations, just like Disney could - it all depends on what the risk is in any given area.
> 
> Personally, I don't see why it would be considered unfair because each disease is entirely different as are their infection rate, etc. It can be considered discrimination, but people have control over it. When I went to visit South America, I _had_ to get vaccinated for Yellow Fever. I'm not going to sue a country's government because they're infringing on my right to be unvaccinated. It's their country, just as Disney resorts are Disney's property. If they want to enforce such a requirement, they should be allowed to (not saying that I think they would).



Honestly I have no idea what they can and can't do.

It just all seems so bizarre that I would have to show proof of vaccination to visit Disney, it's hard to envision.


----------



## JPM4

Mrs Grumpy said:


> If they don't open up all the rooms at once at the resorts how will they determine who gets to keep their reservation and who doesn't?  Probably a lot will cancel anyway that it might not be an issue.


I’m guessing the same thing most are going to cancel. Will there be enough cancellations to just upgrade people to the monorail loop and/or skyliner/beach and yacht/boardwalk. That way you don’t open DAK at all and you wouldn’t have to run busses really if it all. That way they can just focus on cleaning the monorail/skyliner?


----------



## Farro

JPM4 said:


> I’m guessing the same thing most are going to cancel. Will there be enough cancellations to just upgrade people to the monorail loop and/or skyliner/beach and yacht/boardwalk. That way you don’t open DAK at all and you wouldn’t have to run busses really if it all. That way they can just focus on cleaning the monorail/skyliner?



Shhh. Don't put not opening Animal Kingdom into the universe.


----------



## juice0358

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right. A “methodical layed out plan” of which no details have been discussed. Having antibody testing to allow a certain segment of the population get back to work is incredibly different than having massive gatherings at a theme park. But we can all hope things are okay for August!


You get it!


----------



## Pucks104

Farro said:


> Honestly I have no idea what they can and can't do.
> 
> It just all seems so bizarre that I would have to show proof of vaccination to visit Disney, it's hard to envision.



“We’re not in Kansas anymore.”


----------



## Farro

Pucks104 said:


> “We’re not in Kansas anymore.”



That's for sure!


----------



## DisneyElite4

I wanted to comment briefly on the general sentiment that wearing masks are no big deal, and everyone can easily do it. This is simply untrue for many, many people with special needs/disabilities. I have a child with autism/sensory issues. He does not have the mental capacity to understand wearing a mask at this time - he would rip it off. The answer is not for him to stay home indefinitely either - he needs to continue his therapies/schooling with his highly qualified teachers/therapists in-person eventually. He does not learn well at home long-term. Obviously he isn’t going anywhere right now, but I am avidly against masks being required (not talking about Disney, just general life) for people like him. The rest of my family could handle this - but it will probably take him years to be in compliance. I am fearful if this becomes a new thing, what it could mean for our family.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> I'm more interested in seeing (more) rapid-covid tests developed and being made available to all who want.
> 
> At least for me, that's more helpful than knowing if I have antibodies that may or may not mean something in the long run. If people can find out quickly if they have covid, the quicker they can isolate themselves, and the less chance of spread.
> 
> Sorry for anyone who liked before I edited this!


By the time you have symptoms (which would trigger your need for a test), you will have infected a bunch of people. Which is why social distancing works so well - not waiting to have symptoms to quarantine. Unless you could test everyone daily when they arrive at the park. But, will that be feasible? Probably not.



anthony2k7 said:


> I dont see the point in testing like that.
> 
> If you have any symptoms then isolate immediately. There is no need for a test to tell you to isolate.


Exactly.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> By the time you have symptoms (which would trigger your need for a test), you will have infected a bunch of people. Which is why social distancing works so well - not waiting to have symptoms to quarantine. Unless you could test everyone when they arrive daily. But, will that be feasible? Probably not.
> 
> 
> Exactly.



Contact tracing. Best defense against spread and best chance at containment. And much more sustainable than social distancing.

I'm not speaking of just for Disney, I'm speaking in general.

It's better to be able to get the test and confirm the disease so they can contact everyone you may have come in contact with and everyone quarantines.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess is because those other diseases are under control, and honestly, not really a big public health threat anymore.


This is one of the great disconnects throughout this entire episode... every year, tens of thousands die in the U.S. alone from Influenza (not sure of the stats for Canada and other countries off the top of my head) and no one seems to blink an eye.  We've accepted that number of deaths as "normal."  Those diseases are considered "under control" and "not really a big threat" (not criticizing your choice of words, just quoting them because they are a good illustration of the general thinking).

We have vaccinations available for these other diseases but, despite that, there are MANY deaths from those diseases.  So, even if we get a vaccine for COVID, that's not going to eliminate people dying from it.  There will still be some who advocate for everything to remain closed because "people are still dying."

Disney (and the rest of the world) cannot remain closed indefinitely.  There will never be zero deaths from this or any other disease.  At what point are we, as a society, "comfortable" with the number of deaths?  What would that number even be?  As long as it's no more than typical flu season?  Or do we become even more risk averse to ANY disease that's potentially life-threatening?  How long before we start to see similar restrictions proposed for other "under control" diseases?


----------



## gottalovepluto

J-BOY said:


> I apologize as this is a couple pages behind, but there are plenty of countries that require proof of vaccination, and Disney could do the same. Certain countries require certain vaccinations, just like Disney could - it all depends on what the risk is in any given area.
> 
> Personally, I don't see why it would be considered unfair because each disease is entirely different as are their infection rate, etc. It can be considered discrimination, but people have control over it. When I went to visit South America, I _had_ to get vaccinated for Yellow Fever. I'm not going to sue a country's government because they're infringing on my right to be unvaccinated. It's their country, just as Disney resorts are Disney's property. If they want to enforce such a requirement, they should be allowed to (not saying that I think they would).


I know one thing for sure on Disney World’s re-opening: they won’t require proof of a vaccine that doesn’t even exist.

Boom! Case closed on that one!


----------



## xuxa777

Governor of Texas said today he is putting together guidelines on opening the state of Texas back up albeit slowly, will announce next week.  More good news, this will help Florida move forward.


----------



## JPM4

Farro said:


> Shhh. Don't put not opening Animal Kingdom into the universe.


Lol. I’m booked for July and November and we don’t go to DAK between June and September because it’s sooo hot there. It was half me thinking strategic and what would work for us anyway. Lol


----------



## Jrb1979

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This is one of the great disconnects throughout this entire episode... every year tens of thousands die in the U.S. alone from Influenza (not sure of the stats for Canada and other countries off the top of my head) and no one seems to blink an eye.  We've accepted that number of deaths as "normal."  Those diseases are considered "under control" and "not really a big threat" (not criticizing your choice of words, just quoting them because they are a good illustration of the general thinking).
> 
> We have vaccinations available for these other diseases, but despite that there are MANY deaths from those diseases.  So, even if we get a vaccine for COVID, that's not going to eliminate people dying from it. So there will still be some who advocate for everything to remain closed because "people are still dying."
> 
> Disney (and the rest of the world) cannot remain closed indefinitely.  There will never be zero deaths from this or any other disease.  At what point are we, as a society, "comfortable" with the number of deaths?  What would that number even be?  As long as it's no more than typical flu season?  Or do we become even more risk averse to ANY disease that's potentially life-threatening?  How long before we start to see similar restrictions proposed for other "under control" diseases?


No one said everything will remained closed indefinitely. Disney will reopen but it won't be back to normal for awhile. People need to start understanding this is the new normal. 

Its never been the amount of deaths they are worried about. Its trying to keep the amount of people that need to hospitalized low so hospitals don't get overwhelmed to the point they pick who they can save.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Governor of Texas said today he is putting together guidelines on opening the state of Texas back up albeit slowly, will announce next week.  More good news, this will help Florida move forward.


While that is good news. Slowly to me means bars, restaurants and shops will be open. Sport fields, parks and concert venues will be last on the list.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Jrb1979 said:


> No one said everything will remained closed indefinitely. Disney will reopen but it won't be back to normal for awhile. People need to start understanding this is the new normal.
> 
> Its never been the amount of deaths they are worried about. Its trying to keep the amount of people that need to hospitalized low so hospitals don't get overwhelmed to the point they pick who they can save.


I understand about preventing hospitals from getting overwhelmed.  There are many reports that they aren't.  Yet, things are still remaining closed to prevent that from happening.  This cannot be the "new normal" because some will always feel that the threat of hospitals getting overwhelmed is going to increase again if we reduce the restrictions.  They will maintain that the threat is right around the corner unless we keep up these measures as the "new normal."


----------



## Runnsally

Farro said:


> I normally am a positive person. Really.
> 
> But some of the "moves" made by federal/state governments lately seem so disingenuous to me. It's as if who can look like they are taking better care of their city than the other. One-upmanship.
> What constitutes out in public? Just walking around outside? Never has it been said that you can get covid by breathing fresh air while out for a walk.
> 
> We wore our masks to Target today to pick up a few things. I was sweating under that thing by the time we were done and it wasn't 10 minutes!!!
> 
> Sigh. If it came to having to wear a mask at Disney...I can't even picture it. They'd have to close all their food locations. And people would only travel in the cooler months!  How would they enforce it? How would they stop all the kids from taking their masks off?
> 
> How will they stop everyone from touching their face to adjust their mask and then touching other things?
> 
> Just a mess!


The mess is not nor will it ever be WDW. The mess is what’s going on in the areas hardest hit. Listen to the experts people...


----------



## Farro

Runnsally said:


> The mess is not nor will it ever be WDW. The mess is what’s going on in the areas hardest hit. Listen to the experts people...



I don't understand your post. We are discussing how wearing a mask would work at Disney parks.


----------



## Jrb1979

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I understand about preventing hospitals from getting overwhelmed.  There are many reports that they aren't.  Yet, we need to remain closed to prevent that from happening.  This cannot be the "new normal" because some will always feel that the threat of hospitals getting overwhelmed is going to increase again if we reduce the restrictions.


Here in Canada our Prime Minister has said some restrictions will be lifted by summer. But they expect some sort of social distancing to stay in effect til there is a vaccine.


----------



## juice0358

xuxa777 said:


> Seeing everything continue to decline, even in the hardest hit state of NY, summer is looking good still for Disney.  You will see some extensions and stricter lockdowns rules in the next few days but they will be outliers and just lagging from last week from the sheer momentum of the government.
> 
> Already some state leaders are calling for the lifting of stay at home orders and that will only increase next week.  Florida will be one of the first to start to open. It looks like Florida peaked 4/3 in new cases and possibly earlier with the lag of test results taking 5-7 days. May 1st might be the easiest to lift stay at home but it might be a week sooner.  South Florida might be a bit longer because that is where the majority of cases are.  Also the a studies going on in California theorizing that we are in the second wave already, first wave was back in November 19 and German studies are saying Europe might be closer to herd immunity than previously thought. Typically 2500-2800 people in Florida die annual of the flu. Current "models" say it will be 4300 due to covid, but that will be lowered this week, I imagine to about 2500-3000. The real amount after all said and done will be less than that.
> 
> All that said, once the data trends get even clearer next week you will see Disney start making more moves around 4/15, maybe not public but insde announcements and rumors, dates, when they will begin to unfurlough CM's (most likely in early May). Honestly there is no reason not to start bringing them back , especially non high risk people at this point. They can't and won't at this time but it will be sooner than later.
> 
> At the earliest you will see Disney Springs open mid May (maybe may 1st but that is an outside shot), if that happens July 1st open at latest for the parks. There will be some social distancing elements in place but they will be open.


LOL when you say Disney Springs might open May 1st, you expose yourself to be completely illiterate on the topic. IF SPRINGS OPENS ON MAY 1st? I will ban myself from the boards.


----------



## xuxa777

Appreciate your candor  , just to be clear I said mid May at earliest (may 1st is an long/outside shot). If I am wrong all good, we are all just guessing here anyway. Lets keep it all light, as I do like this thread.


----------



## Lewisc

juice0358 said:


> LOL when you say Disney Springs might open May 1st, you expose yourself to be completely illiterate on the topic. IF SPRINGS OPENS ON MAY 1st? I will ban myself from the boards.


Disney Springs is essentially an outdoor mall.  I think Disney Springs will be open 7 days or less after Florida allows malls to open, assuming no adverse local regulations.  Many of the establishments are run by third parties.  Some may open later, some might not re-open at all.  Florida is the state which waited until after Spring Break crowds to issue stay at home orders.  I'd be slightly surprised, but not shocked, if Disney Springs opened by May 1.  I think Florida will be one of the first states to open things up.  I'd be very surprised if Trump doesn't suggest opening by the middle to end of April.

Disney Springs could open for locals.  

I don't know if Disney resorts and theme parks could/would open if there were significant travel restrictions.


----------



## Farro

b2k1121 said:


> I don't understand all these absolute statements like 'the country is opening up soon' and 'Disney World is opening sooner than later' from many on here.  The people running the country and those running Disney operations don't even know when they are going to open, so how can a random poster on The Dis know definitively what is going to happen?  Is it just trying to wish it into existence?  The only argument I hear is 'Well, you can't stay closed forever!' as if anyone is arguing for that.



Well, I imagine nobody on these boards is an expert. We are all just discussing, guessing, biding our time until something/anything happens, changes.

I think it helps us to deal with the closure to speculate when it will open.


----------



## Farro

Does anyone know, are the hotels empty, as in no one working? Or is there staff running heating/cooling systems, pool filters, etc.?


----------



## b2k1121

Farro said:


> Well, I imagine nobody on these boards is an expert. We are all just discussing, guessing, biding our time until something/anything happens, changes.
> 
> I think it helps us to deal with the closure to speculate when it will open.


Right, but a lot posts don't come off as an opinion.  They come off as 'this is what is going to happen and you are dumb for thinking otherwise'.  Similar to when this virus first started and if anyone asked if the parks might close they were laughed at for even suggesting it.


----------



## mshanson3121

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This is one of the great disconnects throughout this entire episode... every year, tens of thousands die in the U.S. alone from Influenza (not sure of the stats for Canada and other countries off the top of my head) and no one seems to blink an eye.  We've accepted that number of deaths as "normal."  Those diseases are considered "under control" and "not really a big threat" (not criticizing your choice of words, just quoting them because they are a good illustration of the general thinking).
> 
> We have vaccinations available for these other diseases but, despite that, there are MANY deaths from those diseases.  So, even if we get a vaccine for COVID, that's not going to eliminate people dying from it.  There will still be some who advocate for everything to remain closed because "people are still dying."
> 
> Disney (and the rest of the world) cannot remain closed indefinitely.  There will never be zero deaths from this or any other disease.  At what point are we, as a society, "comfortable" with the number of deaths?  What would that number even be?  As long as it's no more than typical flu season?  Or do we become even more risk averse to ANY disease that's potentially life-threatening?  How long before we start to see similar restrictions proposed for other "under control" diseases?



I wasn't thinking influenza, as much as those other diseases.

There aren't "many deaths" in the US from the diseases we vaccinate for (outside of influenza). Case in point, no one has died from measles in the US since 2015. In 2019 there were only 1282 cases nation-wide, basically all in small isolated pockets. Pertussis poses more of a threat, there's normally still 15,000+ cases a year, but less than 20 of them die. So they really don't pose a threat the way Covid does.


----------



## osufeth24

yankeesfan123 said:


> At this point I feel like they should just repurpose Alien Encounter to have it seem like a person is coming close to you, patting you on the shoulder, and breathing on your neck because they are so close.
> 
> Frightening!!



I was 8 when I went on that ride and I still get PTSD from it (Im 32).  The ride scared the you know what out of me.  I still remember just balling my eyes out the entire time (I was so afraid of aliens , I hated movies like Independence Day, Mars attacks, etc)


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Does anyone know, are the hotels empty, as in no one working? Or is there staff running heating/cooling systems, pool filters, etc.?


I believe skeleton crews so security and maybe a few maintenance people or stuff like that. Definitely not full employee loads. With attractions in the parks going in full shutdown mode I doubt pools are being run at hotels.


----------



## xuxa777

With even the President saying today that people can start to consider elective surgeries today, and more Governors even California going to announcing they are setting up steps to open business back up. that with more and more evidence that the virus was around Nov/Dec last year  and all data trending down. If things keep going like they are and most likely will, we will likely see even greater number of announcements by governors and mayors on Monday. Maybe even some of the major sports leagues.

We will probably see an announcement from Disney by the end of next week giving some guidance on opening.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> With even the President saying today that people can start to consider elective surgeries today, and more Governors even California going to announcing they are setting up steps to open business back up. that with more and more evidence that the virus was around Nov/Dec last year  and all data trending down. If things keep going like they are and most likely will, we will likely see even greater number of announcements by governors and mayors on Monday. Maybe even some of the major sports leagues.
> 
> We will probably see an announcement from Disney by the end of next week giving some guidance on opening.


I don’t think so. Disney waited until the last possible minute to announce the last closure. They’ll wait as long as they can to announce any sort of opening time frame. Things are still very much changing day to day on what Disney’s reopening plans are.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> I don’t think so. Disney waited until the last possible minute to announce the last closure. They’ll wait as long as they can to announce any sort of opening time frame. Things are still very much changing day to day on what Disney’s reopening plans are.



Yes I could see that, they definitely plays their cards close to the vest and do not issue guidance until they know 110% for sure. I do anticipate a big uptick of rumor and chatter though.


----------



## kymom99

xuxa777 said:


> Governor of Texas said today he is putting together guidelines on opening the state of Texas back up albeit slowly, will announce next week.  More good news, this will help Florida move forward.


Ohio says something similar.


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> With even the President saying today that people can start to consider elective surgeries today, and more Governors even California going to announcing they are setting up steps to open business back up. that with more and more evidence that the virus was around Nov/Dec last year  and all data trending down. If things keep going like they are and most likely will, we will likely see even greater number of announcements by governors and mayors on Monday. Maybe even some of the major sports leagues.
> 
> We will probably see an announcement from Disney by the end of next week giving some guidance on opening.



Also saw a model that said Ohio is now 2-3 days past the peak with many other states hitting peak this weekend.  So we should start seeing a slowly downward trend over the next few weeks.


----------



## juice0358

Lewisc said:


> Disney Springs is essentially an outdoor mall.  I think Disney Springs will be open 7 days or less after Florida allows malls to open, assuming no adverse local regulations.  Many of the establishments are run by third parties.  Some may open later, some might not re-open at all.  Florida is the state which waited until after Spring Break crowds to issue stay at home orders.  I'd be slightly surprised, but not shocked, if Disney Springs opened by May 1.  I think Florida will be one of the first states to open things up.  I'd be very surprised if Trump doesn't suggest opening by the middle to end of April.
> 
> Disney Springs could open for locals.
> 
> I don't know if Disney resorts and theme parks could/would open if there were significant travel restrictions.


I agree with you, but I do not see malls opening up on May 1st though. I think we see a progressive opening of places like, dentists, barbershops etc...


----------



## Farro

Let's just say I can speak from, ahem, experience , but I find rteetz to be quite a fair and lenient moderator in comparison to other boards. Sure, some of our posts can get off topic, but for the most part he keeps us in line without reprimand.

This is one of my favorite threads. 

(edited to add) Laugh if you want! Bothers me none.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-county-businesses-could-be-closed-into-june/


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-county-businesses-could-be-closed-into-june/


That sounds very similar to here. Disney and theme parks are going to be some of the last things to open.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> That sounds very similar to here. Disney and theme parks are going to be some of the last things to open.


And Disney itself will open in phases. When they first open the gates they won’t have everything operating as normal.


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-county-businesses-could-be-closed-into-june/


Yeah that is not going to fly, political pressure alone, if not real data will change his opinion much faster than June. I imagine he is still working off the bad IHME model as that is post peak for Florida, that model will change dramatically by then.

Also the mayor said that last night, before the model was revised even lower and Governers of multiple states are announcing opening plans next week.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> Yeah that is not going to fly, political pressure alone, if not real data will change his opinion much faster than June. I imagine he is still working off the bad IHME model as that is post peak for Florida, that model will change dramatically by then.


No matter the current models you can’t rush everything back open. It will have to be gradual. I’d assume some areas of Florida and the country open things sooner than others too.


----------



## Spridell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-county-businesses-could-be-closed-into-june/


The Governor of Florida can override this with an Executive order.  So don't put too much stock in it.

Since I live in South Florida and see what's going on down here, I would say, the Gov will open up Central and Northern FL before Southern.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> No matter the current models you can’t rush everything back open. It will have to be gradual. I’d assume some areas of Florida and the country open things sooner than others too.


Totally agree on the gradual open, especially in areas in south Florida.


----------



## osufeth24

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-county-businesses-could-be-closed-into-june/



meh, if many other states are starting to open up, and DeSantis says to open up, he's gonna have no choice as the backlash would be too great.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Totally agree on the gradual open, especially in areas in south Florida.


That is why I don't think Disney will be one of the places opening with everything else. It's easier to control the spread with opening restaurants and stores at first. Theme parks will be last if cases stay low after opening restaurants and bars.


----------



## Spridell

I do think it is safe to say though, Disney Springs will be the first place to open.  Probably sometime mid May or end of May.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I do think it is safe to say though, Disney Springs will be the first place to open.  Probably sometime mid May or end of May.


Yeah I think everyone thinks that will be the first thing to open. Easier to operate in a gradual open and Disney can learn from that and help translate it to the parks.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think everyone thinks that will be the first thing to open. Easier to operate in a gradual open and Disney can learn from that and help translate it to the parks.



Exactly!!!


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> That is why I don't think Disney will be one of the places opening with everything else. It's easier to control the spread with opening restaurants and stores at first. Theme parks will be last if cases stay low after opening restaurants and bars.



The actual parks yes, everything else falls outside that. 

I am begining think the parks should open sooner (they won't though, most likely) because they are not as big of a issues as far as transmission as they are being made out to be , more info in the weeks coming will help us realize if that is true or not.  Also the fact it is appearing the virus has been around much longer than we thought.


----------



## TomServo27

rteetz said:


> No matter the current models you can’t rush everything back open. It will have to be gradual. I’d assume some areas of Florida and the country open things sooner than others too.


How long has the downtown Disney area been open now in Shanghai? Seems like three or four weeks. But admittedly time seems to be moving much slower now so I could be way off. Not saying World will progress like Shanghai but it’s the only comp we really have right now.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think everyone thinks that will be the first thing to open. Easier to operate in a gradual open and Disney can learn from that and help translate it to the parks.



That and they are not responsible for most of the staffing and training with the distancing procedures that will be put in place, it will be on the third parties/stores. Pretty much can guarantee no pin trading


----------



## rteetz

TomServo27 said:


> How long has the downtown Disney area been open now in Shanghai? Seems like three or four weeks. But admittedly time seems to be moving much slower now so I could be way off. Not saying World will progress like Shanghai but it’s the only comp we really have right now.


It’s been a couple weeks already but I don’t believe everything in Disney Town over there is open either. Just certain dining and shops and they are requiring a temperature check I believe.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> It’s been a couple weeks already but I don’t believe everything in Disney Town over there is open either. Just certain dining and shops and they are requiring a temperature check I believe.



Disneytown, Wishing Star Park and Shanghai Disneyland Hotel in limited capacity about a month ago March 9th with temp checks full time mask for guests and digital QR codes showing you are safe


----------



## Jmljasmine

mshanson3121 said:


> Because with park hopping they don't know the attendance numbers within a park until it's too late. Also, people aren't going to be okay with planning their whole day and booking FP+ months ahead based on park hopping, only to get to the gate and be told, "Sorry, we've reached our max for the day. Go somewhere else." Then going somewhere else and being told the same thing.
> 
> If you keep it to one park per day, Disney is going to have a lot more control over the numbers ahead of time, just based on FP+ bookings, hotel occupancy etc... And of course, less potential upset to customers.


How is park hopping any different from mid day breaks and returning to the same first park? My family has to take mid day breaks. Often we park hop because we like dining other places then MK (and with my kids ages, most mornings are MK). Many on property resort people, especially who choose the monorail resorts, would take mid day breaks.


----------



## midnight star

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/04/...iBv-nSj8pMQGEiNY3yL3eV6CyT0ZDXrSZ_J088Zh3q8XE
Posted this on the Avengers Campus superthread over on the DL board. But opening is being delayed


----------



## JPM4

Jmljasmine said:


> How is park hopping any different from mid day breaks and returning to the same first park? My family has to take mid day breaks. Often we park hop because we like dining other places then MK (and with my kids ages, most mornings are MK). Many on property resort people, especially who choose the monorail resorts, would take mid day breaks.


Once you scan in you could come and go as you please. But once you scan into MK you can’t go to a different park you count as at MK


----------



## mshanson3121

Jmljasmine said:


> How is park hopping any different from mid day breaks and returning to the same first park? My family has to take mid day breaks. Often we park hop because we like dining other places then MK (and with my kids ages, most mornings are MK). Many on property resort people, especially who choose the monorail resorts, would take mid day breaks.



Again, this is all speculation. But if they use FP+ to help track numbers, you book your FP+ for that park 2 months in advance. Disney now knows you're going to be there for that day. But even if you just get counted when you first enter the park in the morning, you're now counted in that daily limit. Whether you come or go back and forth at that park is irrelevant since Disney has no way of knowing if you leave (currently). So, you're now  one person towards the total headcount they can allow for that park, that day. 

So, if you were to park hop, they have no way of tracking you ahead of time for the second  park until you pass through the gates. So, they wouldn't be able to know ahead of time what their numbers are going to be for that park, which matters if they're trying to allot say x-amount for onsite guests, x-amount for locals etc...  Now,  they can easily turn people away at the gate and say, "Sorry, capacity has been reached." But my point is, that's going to lead to a lot of complaints from guests. 

It will be easier for their tracking purposes, and for guest planning purposes, to only allow one park per day.


----------



## whiporee

Farro said:


> Let's just say I can speak from, ahem, experience , but I find rteetz to be quite a fair and lenient moderator in comparison to other boards. Sure, some of our posts can get off topic, but for the most part he keeps us in line without reprimand.
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads.
> 
> (edited to add) Laugh if you want! Bothers me none.



I agree, and I think rtweetz is doing a great job. Sincerely, honestly, no sarcasm. The mods are doing great. 

And that's from someone who's had a half-dozen posts removed. 

All of this stuff is so hard to navigate, with differing opinions of not just options, but data. Differing countries and differing parts of a country, too. And yet the tone is civil, the discourse often enlightening (and often frtustrating) and just an overall welcome way to pass some time. 

So thanks. Very much.


----------



## charmed59

The projections from UW show Florida isn’t peaking until April 26th, and May 1st there would still be over 100 deaths a day in Florida.  Even June 1st has a few deaths a day.

I do think one of the businesses they will open up early is construction, so the silver lining is Disney may be able to get some major construction done before they are allowed to let crowds in.


----------



## JPM4

mshanson3121 said:


> Again, this is all speculation. But if they use FP+ to help track numbers, you book your FP+ for that park 2 months in advance. Disney now knows you're going to be there for that day. Whether you come or go back and forth at that park is irrelevant. You're counted in as one person towards the total headcount they can allow for that park, that day. They can know that they're going to have 25,000 on site guests at MK that day.
> 
> However, if you were to park hop, they have no way of tracking you ahead of time for the second (non-FP+ booking) park until you pass through the gates. So, they wouldn't be able to know ahead of time what their numbers are going to be for that park.  Which really isn't such a big deal for them - they can easily turn people away at the gate and say, "Sorry, capacity has been reached." But my point is, that's going to lead to a lot of complaints from guests.
> 
> It will be easier for their tracking purposes, and for guest planning purposes, to only allow one park per day.


I do think they’ll keep park hopping because I truly think it’s going to start as on site only guests for the first month or so. They’ll know how many people are at the resort. If MK usually has 55K or so go thru the gates daily on average. But if there is only 55K staying on property total they could have people just come and go and it wouldn’t be a concern. My 2 big things are the confined space of the internal busses as well as the magical express. How do they deal with that? Even on the deadest of park days somehow when you’re waiting for a bus almost every bus is stacked in like sardines. That’s a huge concern


----------



## xuxa777

The magic bands track you throughout the parks not only when you scan in.  Disney has a much more robust crowd level tracking than what is apparent to the guests.  They have a plan to handle guests capacity for years and have used it many times. Trying to armchair engineering the park hopping here is a bit pointless but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## xuxa777

charmed59 said:


> The projections from UW show Florida isn’t peaking until April 26th, and May 1st there would still be over 100 deaths a day in Florida.  Even June 1st has a few deaths a day.
> 
> I do think one of the businesses they will open up early is construction, so the silver lining is Disney may be able to get some major construction done before they are allowed to let crowds in.


 Wouldn't give that model much weight as it changes almost daily


----------



## Runnsally

xuxa777 said:


> Wouldn't give that model much weight as it changes almost daily


A dynamic model?...that’s kinda the point.


----------



## mshanson3121

JPM4 said:


> I do think they’ll keep park hopping because I truly think it’s going to start as on site only guests for the first month or so. They’ll know how many people are at the resort. If MK usually has 55K or so go thru the gates daily on average. But if there is only 55K staying on property total they could have people just come and go and it wouldn’t be a concern. My 2 big things are the confined space of the internal busses as well as the magical express. How do they deal with that? Even on the deadest of park days somehow when you’re waiting for a bus almost every bus is stacked in like sardines. That’s a huge concern



They can't just have people come and go though - they are going to need to strictly cap attendance at each park. So they're going to need some way of making sure crowds remain spread out through the parks. They can't have 35,000 of the 55,000 all at MK. 

For busses the only thing I can think of is they're going to run at half capacity, and they'll just have to run more of them, and they'll have to have the lines spaced out (stickers on the ground showing where to stand etc...). Some vinyl company is about to get one heckuva contract come through for Mickey head ground stickers


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> The magic bands track you throughout the parks not only when you scan in.  Disney has a much more robust crowd level tracking than what is apparent to the guests.  They have a plan to handle guests capacity for years and have used it many times. Trying to armchair engineering the park hopping here is a bit pointless but I guess anything is possible.



Except not everyone uses Magic Bands... And yes, they track you on rides, shopping etc... But it doesn't track you when you leave the park, other than of course if you scan into another location.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Except not everyone uses Magic Bands... And yes, they track you on rides, shopping etc... But it doesn't track you when you leave the park, other than of course if you scan into another location.


 The bands are tracked without you having to scan in , there are many sensors in and around disney that pick up movement.


----------



## JPM4

mshanson3121 said:


> They can't just have people come and go though - they are going to need to strictly cap attendance at each park. So they're going to need some way of making sure crowds remain spread out through the parks. They can't have 35,000 of the 55,000 all at MK.
> 
> For busses the only thing I can think of is they're going to run at half capacity, and they'll just have to run more of them, and they'll have to have the lines spaced out (stickers on the ground showing where to stand etc...). Some vinyl company is about to get one heckuva contract come through for Mickey head ground stickers


That’s very true because that would happen you would have 35000 cramming into HEA which they’ll will try very hard to prevent. This is also why I feel all 4 parks will open at the same time. Spread everyone out as much as possible.


----------



## Spridell

charmed59 said:


> The projections from UW show Florida isn’t peaking until April 26th, and May 1st there would still be over 100 deaths a day in Florida.  Even June 1st has a few deaths a day.
> 
> I do think one of the businesses they will open up early is construction, so the silver lining is Disney may be able to get some major construction done before they are allowed to let crowds in.


Construction is open right now and allowed here in Florida. It was designated as an essential business. 

Disney chose themselves on their own to stop all work.


----------



## Dave006

xuxa777 said:


> The bands are tracked without you having to scan in , there are many sensors in and around disney that pick up movement.


Not quite as many as you might think or in the way you think they are tracked.

Oh and by the way only MBs with an active battery can even be detected by the long range receivers. Many guests chose to use their favorite MBs even after the battery in their MB has given it's last broadcast to the Mouse.

Dave


----------



## Dave006

Spridell said:


> Construction is open right now and allowed here in Florida. It was designated as an essential business.
> 
> Disney chose themselves on their own to stop all work.


What you might not be considering is that Disney may have stopped all construction work to save cash since their major revenue stream stopped suddenly with an unknown restart date.

Disney is evaluating all construction projects and we don't expect* all* of them to be restarted any time soon.

Dave


----------



## Spridell

Dave006 said:


> What you might not be considering is that Disney may have stopped all construction work to save cash since their major revenue stream stopped suddenly with an unknown restart date.
> 
> Disney is evaluating all construction projects and we don't expect* all* of them to be restarted any time soon.
> 
> Dave


Yes I am aware of that. 

The poster said that maybe construction business will open first, I was just saying here in Florida construction businesses never stopped.


----------



## CAQDaddy

yankeesfan123 said:


> If a mask can stop even one particle from landing on a surface, then it helped (albeit a nominal amount).


It has been empirically demonstrated that wearing a helmet while you drive reduces your chance of death/injury in a car crash. I haven't seen anyone wearing on on the highway. 
I agree that one particle avoided means that it helped, but is it worth the trouble to avoid one particle?


----------



## mshanson3121

CAQDaddy said:


> It has been empirically demonstrated that wearing a helmet while you drive reduces your chance of death/injury in a car crash. I haven't seen anyone wearing on on the highway.
> I agree that one particle avoided means that it helped, but is it worth the trouble to avoid one particle?



Except they stop a lot more than one particle. That's been shown in studies for years, long before COVID.  But we're not allowed to discuss whether masks work or not.


----------



## shanes17

Anyone know how to contact a moderator or site admin?

If you are one and reading this, reach out to me via PM please.

TIA


----------



## mshanson3121

shanes17 said:


> Anyone know how to contact a moderator or site admin?
> 
> If you are one and reading this, reach out to me via PM please.
> 
> TIA



I think you can just use the @ sign and tag them:

@rteetz


----------



## shanes17

mshanson3121 said:


> I think you can just use the @ sign and tag them:
> 
> @rteetz



thank you


----------



## CAQDaddy

mshanson3121 said:


> Except they stop a lot more than one particle. That's been shown in studies for years, long before COVID.  But we're not allowed to discuss whether masks work or not.


I'm not suggesting that masks won't help, it's just in the grand scheme of things at the parks, I don't think they will help that much. All the things that guests touch like hand rails and lap bars and on and on. To me masks just seem like more futility.


----------



## nate6966

My post is gone. Did I break some rule and an admin deleted it?


----------



## mshanson3121

CAQDaddy said:


> I'm not suggesting that masks won't help, it's just in the grand scheme of things at the parks, I don't think they will help that much. All the things that guests touch like hand rails and lap bars and on and on. To me masks just seem like more futility.



I think it's more a matter of needing a multi-faceted approach. Masks on their own won't be enough. Just like hand washing or staying 6' apart on their own aren't enough. In the real world, in Disney, we'll see multiple methods used, for sure.


----------



## rteetz

nate6966 said:


> My post is gone. Did I break some rule and an admin deleted it?


The more we stay on topic the less we have to remove.  

As a reminder for everyone this thread is about Walt Disney World and Disneyland (and even other theme park operations). We can and should discuss current news regarding COVID-19 and what Disney is doing. We also can discuss rumors about potential things Disney may do to reopen the parks. 

Thanks!


----------



## mshanson3121

An interesting read, and something to consider re: Disney: 

"On the basis of these results the scientist advises that for walking the distance of people moving in the same direction in 1 line should be at least 4–5 meter"

https://medium.com/@jurgenthoelen/b...alk-run-bike-close-to-each-other-a5df19c77d08


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> An interesting read, and something to consider re: Disney:
> 
> "On the basis of these results the scientist advises that for walking the distance of people moving in the same direction in 1 line should be at least 4–5 meter"
> 
> https://medium.com/@jurgenthoelen/b...alk-run-bike-close-to-each-other-a5df19c77d08



I understand the science. 

To put into everyday practice is just unrealistic and unenforceable.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I understand the science.
> 
> To put into everyday practice is just unrealistic and unenforceable.


Especially at Disney. They would go through a lot of masking tape for the ground.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Especially at Disney. They would go through a lot of masking tape for the ground.


I think we might see a lot of spots/lines painted on the ground on open as Disney makes some attempts at social distance. And then over the years as the ground gets torn up and replaced it could be integrated into the walkways/lines as a different color or something.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I think we might see a lot of spots/lines painted on the ground on open as Disney makes some attempts at social distance. And then over the years as the ground gets torn up and replaced it could be integrated into the walkways/lines as a different color or something.


Oh I definitely think there will be areas of that. I just don’t think you can do it in every possible space. There is a lot of talk about mass use of more boarding group/virtual queue usage. I think some if not all shows will be looked at for how they can space people or change seating arrangements too.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Burning Man (August 30th - September 7) has been cancelled.  https://www.rgj.com/story/life/arts...an-2020-canceled-tickets-refunded/5132668002/

It draws around 80,000 people.  Less than Disney World on an average day.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I understand the science.
> 
> To put into everyday practice is just unrealistic and unenforceable.



Of course nobody is going to enforce that outside of closing parks and trails. 

The bottom line here is we have enough people in america that are just not going to ever do any kind of lockdown, masks, etc. Just not going to happen. So in the US we are going to simply have to deal with this thing for a long while which sucks. Things will open back up in a month or two but until there is a vaccine we are going to always be taking a risk anytime we go out and it will be up to us to decide what level of risk we are comfortable with. Businesses like disney are going to have to adapt and make people feel more comfortable in order to get more businesss. There are going to be people that say "I'm not a wimp. I'd be back today if I could" but also people who will be hesitant. I'm in the latter. I have recovery reservations for september and season tickets for auburn football in the fall. As of today I'm nervous about going to either. While I'd likely be mild to moderate from hearing people talk mild to moderate is still a horrible time. I don't want to deal with that if I can avoid it. 

So Disney/bars/restuarants are going to need to do things to help make people feel safe.  We can argue how effective they are but people are going to want that.  Same goes for football and the like.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> An interesting read, and something to consider re: Disney:
> 
> "On the basis of these results the scientist advises that for walking the distance of people moving in the same direction in 1 line should be at least 4–5 meter"
> 
> https://medium.com/@jurgenthoelen/b...alk-run-bike-close-to-each-other-a5df19c77d08



That is not a peer reviewed study or even a scientific study, it is a simulation by aerodynamic experts not biologist etc. It is pretty close to opinions by posters on here, it is basically what these guys think could happen.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> That is not a peer reviewed study or even a scientific study, it is a simulation by aerodynamic experts not biologist etc. It is pretty close to opinions by posters on here, it is basically what these guys think could happen.



Simulating what could happen is not in the same category as an opinion.  No it isn't peer reviewed but there is data there you an look at and from where I look the date looks pretty good and is something I have thought about when I run.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Of course nobody is going to enforce that outside of closing parks and trails.
> 
> The bottom line here is we have enough people in america that are just not going to ever do any kind of lockdown, masks, etc. Just not going to happen. So in the US we are going to simply have to deal with this thing for a long while which sucks. Things will open back up in a month or two but until there is a vaccine we are going to always be taking a risk anytime we go out and it will be up to us to decide what level of risk we are comfortable with. Businesses like disney are going to have to adapt and make people feel more comfortable in order to get more businesss. There are going to be people that say "I'm not a wimp. I'd be back today if I could" but also people who will be hesitant. I'm in the latter. I have recovery reservations for september and season tickets for auburn football in the fall. As of today I'm nervous about going to either. While I'd likely be mild to moderate from hearing people talk mild to moderate is still a horrible time. I don't want to deal with that if I can avoid it.
> 
> So Disney/bars/restuarants are going to need to do things to help make people feel safe.  We can argue how effective they are but people are going to want that.  Same goes for football and the like.




I respect your stance.

Myself, I will feel comfortable in crowds, at Disney, at restaurants and bars. I will certainly be more aware of touching face, washing hands, etc., but I certainly will be happy to go ahead with life as close to normal as possible with or without vaccine. It's just my guess more than half of others will too. 

I'm not advocating for it all to happen now, but certainly not waiting for a vaccine. Or even more outlandish, a zero death-rate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Burning Man (August 30th - September 7) has been cancelled.  https://www.rgj.com/story/life/arts...an-2020-canceled-tickets-refunded/5132668002/
> 
> It draws around 80,000 people.  Less than Disney World on an average day.


The uh... “closeness”  factor of burning man far exceeds contact of people at WDW... shockingly enough


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I respect your stance.
> 
> Myself, I will feel comfortable in crowds, at Disney, at restaurants and bars. I will certainly be more aware of touching face, washing hands, etc., but I certainly will be happy to go ahead with life as close to normal as possible with or without vaccine. It's just my guess more than half of others will too.
> 
> I'm not advocating for it all to happen now, but certainly not waiting for a vaccine. Or even more outlandish, a zero death-rate.



Nobody is advocating we cannot open until there is a vaccine. But between when things open and when there is a vaccine I don't think it can be business as usual. 

We are going to have to accept some risk until a vaccine is available even after things open up. No way around that. Am i going to be comfortable going to six flags or to a football game on day 1? If they are operating in a business as usual stance I'm just not so sure. A resturant, bar, or my office with a few people probably but still have to be a lot safer then I have been in the past. 

I just don't think business as usual is going to be an option.  What things look like we'l have to see.


----------



## dieumeye

Hey everyone, I have a thought.

What if, once WDW starts to reopen, and especially if they reopen in phases and/or with lots of restrictions... they KEEP EPCOT CLOSED for an extra few months and fast track all the future world construction to just get it done?

I mean, it’s already closed. What’s a few more months if they can get all the work done much quicker with a closed park? Just a thought.


----------



## xuxa777

dieumeye said:


> Hey everyone, I have a thought.
> 
> What if, once WDW starts to reopen, and especially if they reopen in phases and/or with lots of restrictions... they KEEP EPCOT CLOSED for an extra few months and fast track all the future world construction to just get it done?
> 
> I mean, it’s already closed. What’s a few more months if they can get all the work done much quicker with a closed park? Just a thought.



They need money and will make more with it open


----------



## CvilleDiane

When they canceled Moonlight Magic for May this week, I was happy they didn't include the June date. It would be easy enough to just cancel both Epcot MM events in one email, but they didn't... so maybe it'll still happen?


----------



## yankeesfan123

dieumeye said:


> Hey everyone, I have a thought.
> 
> What if, once WDW starts to reopen, and especially if they reopen in phases and/or with lots of restrictions... they KEEP EPCOT CLOSED for an extra few months and fast track all the future world construction to just get it done?
> 
> I mean, it’s already closed. What’s a few more months if they can get all the work done much quicker with a closed park? Just a thought.


I mentioned this in another thread: they could open just world showcase. They’d have two headliner attractions (Rat almost ready) and rake in lots of money with all the restaurants and alcohol sales. Obviously capacity would be very limited.

I also think you’ll see construction start back up at least a month or two before parks open. At least.


----------



## mshanson3121

dieumeye said:


> Hey everyone, I have a thought.
> 
> What if, once WDW starts to reopen, and especially if they reopen in phases and/or with lots of restrictions... they KEEP EPCOT CLOSED for an extra few months and fast track all the future world construction to just get it done?
> 
> I mean, it’s already closed. What’s a few more months if they can get all the work done much quicker with a closed park? Just a thought.



The Wells Fargo analyst article actually suggested not all parks open up at once, and that Epcot may be last. 



yankeesfan123 said:


> I mentioned this in another thread: they could open just world showcase. They’d have two headliner attractions (Rat almost ready) and rake in lots of money with all the restaurants and alcohol sales.



Honestly? I doubt it. I don't think Disney is going to be "raking in the money" right away. Again, outside of some select, financially secure hardcore fans, some who rescheduled their trips and can't change things again, and perhaps some locals with APs, people just aren't going to be flocking to Disney. And even if they manage to get there, it's unlikely they'll be spending the way they used to.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

I know how they could spread out crowds in the future.
A 5th gate. 
(ps don’t yell at me lol)


----------



## anthony2k7

yankeesfan123 said:


> Sure there is. To confirm the virus and contact anyone you have been in contact with for the two weeks prior to showing symptoms.


Contact tracing is an absolutely great plan when there are limited numbers involved and can be assisted by team of experts to help trace people you have been near out and about.

But that only works when the numbers are manageable.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They need money and will make more with it open


Will they though? 

Epcot requires a huge number of CMs to run it. So they equally need a huge number of guests to make that financially viable. Its quite an assumption right now to think that there will be guests in a significant enough number for it to be viable to open epcot.


----------



## Lewisc

I'm excluding a "soft" openings at parks before resorts.  I'm also excluding the first few days, maybe even a week, after opening.  I don't see Disney getting rid of park hopping. Disney has had to lose a lot of revenue.  I don't see having to refund existing ticket revenue as being in the cards.  Guests might be told re-entry to any park might not be available if you leave.  

Transportation.  I don't see Disney opening if buses can't run with every seat filled. I can see a no standing policy. There isn't any way Disney can open if a 6 foot rule or a limit of 10 people in an ares is in effect.

Resort only.  Maybe extended EMH.  Remember a number of non-Disney hotel guests are allowed EMH and 60 day FP.  I suspect those hotels would probably be included,  There might be contractual issues.  Disney runs the hotel gift shops in some (all?) of those hotels. 

MK and DHS would have to open first, assuming a phased opening.   I read after 9-11, read on the internet so it must be true, Disney was considering only opening the AK a few days a week.  The cost savings wouldn't have been dramatic.  The expense to take care of the animals isn't cheap.  That was before Pandora.  I'm sure there would be savings but AK can absorb a lot of guests.


----------



## anthony2k7

CAQDaddy said:


> I'm not suggesting that masks won't help, it's just in the grand scheme of things at the parks, I don't think they will help that much. All the things that guests touch like hand rails and lap bars and on and on. To me masks just seem like more futility.


Masks not only stop what's in the air though, they help stop you touching your own face after you have touched all those other surfaces you mentioned.


----------



## lilypgirl

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Burning Man (August 30th - September 7) has been cancelled.  https://www.rgj.com/story/life/arts...an-2020-canceled-tickets-refunded/5132668002/
> 
> It draws around 80,000 people.  Less than Disney World on an average day.


Honestly I would  worry  far more about catching a ton of other things at Burning Man and  not covid-19.


----------



## mshanson3121

halfpintpeggy said:


> I know how they could spread out crowds in the future.
> A 5th gate.
> (ps don’t yell at me lol)



A Villains themed 5th gate. My son would beg us to sell the house if necessary to visit such a park.


----------



## jerry557

Krandor said:


> Nobody is advocating we cannot open until there is a vaccine.



Yeah a lot of people sort of are without really saying it out loud. Some people are saying schools can't reopen until there is a vaccine.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The accuracy of the state posted numbers called into question..  accuracy paramount in making decisions regarding any lessening of restrictions.. 

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241882491.html


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The accuracy of the state posted numbers called into question..  accuracy paramount in making decisions regarding any lessening of restrictions..
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241882491.html



 The lack of including the backlog they are talking about with testing would only help things to open sooner. I wouldn’t doubt there is a significant delay in reporting testing. More people would be shown as being positive or negative and the hospital are still not being overrun. This would make the models off even more and show the peak is sooner or has already passed.   They could lift stay at homes earlier. I think that is the case and will be more evident as time passes.


----------



## jlwhitney

CA extended stay at home till May 15.


----------



## vinotinto

dieumeye said:


> Hey everyone, I have a thought.
> 
> What if, once WDW starts to reopen, and especially if they reopen in phases and/or with lots of restrictions... they KEEP EPCOT CLOSED for an extra few months and fast track all the future world construction to just get it done?
> 
> I mean, it’s already closed. What’s a few more months if they can get all the work done much quicker with a closed park? Just a thought.


They *could* be fast tracking all the construction *now.* Construction is an essential business in FL and WDW is allowed to continue construction during the closures. But, they have opted to not do construction while the parks are closed. It's a money issue.

It has been reported that at some point, they will continue working on those projects that were far along, and potentially scrape/postpone at least some of the projects that have not yet been started.

Ratatouille was very far along. I would love to see that open when the parks reopen, but yes, there are a lot of rumors that the reopening park phases will start with MK reopening, and Epcot being the last to reopen.

Here is a good article on what projects will likely remain:
https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...-likely-to-be-canceled-because-of-coronavirus


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> The lack of including the backlog they are talking about with testing would only help things to open sooner. I wouldn’t doubt there is a significant delay in reporting testing. More people would be shown as being positive or negative and the hospital are still not being overrun. This would make the models off even more and show the peak is sooner or has already passed.   They could lift stay at homes earlier. I think that is the case and will be more evident as time passes.





Important to remember that every case is not a worst case scenario and most resolve at home, in isolation and with medical supervision.  Those people can still spread the virus if those they live with do not practice isolation as well & if leaving the home for essential needs - practice social distancing diligently. 

Hospitals would not become overrun by asymptomatic, or symptomatic people who have mild symptoms.. there’d be no need for them to attend a hospital for care or treatment.  Asymptomatic & mildly symptomatic results will definitely impact the overall numbers as they transmit unknowingly.  the hospital/public health system would remain minimally impacted in those cases. 

But none of this negates the need for full and complete numbers and real transparency before making decisions that will impact masses of people.


----------



## xuxa777

jlwhitney said:


> CA extended stay at home till May 15.


 I saw LA County did , but haven’t seen California news yet


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> I saw LA County did , but haven’t seen California news yet



Hmm..maybe its just LA county so far, saw a post in a disney FB group and said all of CA.

I feel like this is just going to drag on forever, more and more states are tightening restrictions. I live in Florida and so thankful I do now.


----------



## iamfathom

Any rumours yet on what will happen with the Halloween parties at both MK and Universal? 

Universal especially I can see as being a problem with the huge house queues and the conga lines through the houses. And scare actors have to get right up in peoples faces.


----------



## xuxa777

My thoughts is you still will see a bit more restrictions announced here and there over the next few days, just from sheer momentum of the government not getting good info. As the new data is looked at, announcements of plans to start opening up and lessening will occur next week, with a significant amount choosing May 1 for the first phase, elective surgeries and regulars hospital will began to open late next week in regions outside the hotspots, they have to hospitals are having to close or have closed due to lack of patients. I do think most school systems will close for the rest of the school year, back in fall though sad to say.


----------



## rteetz

iamfathom said:


> Any rumours yet on what will happen with the Halloween parties at both MK and Universal?
> 
> Universal especially I can see as being a problem with the huge house queues and the conga lines through the houses. And scare actors have to get right up in peoples faces.


Nothing as of yet.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Krandor said:


> Nobody is advocating we cannot open until there is a vaccine.


Your stance on leaving some modifications in place is a more reasonable one, but there are some "experts" and media advocating that we have to keep things as they are until there's a vaccine, which is not going to be sustainable for the 12-18 months (or more) that it will take before we have a proven vaccine.

ETA:  And you need go no further than these forums to find lots of "average" citizens who are shocked and dismayed at the thought of reopening anything before we have a vaccine.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> Hmm..maybe its just LA county so far, saw a post in a disney FB group and said all of CA.


Just LA. But people tend to forget there is more to CA than LA


----------



## KBoopaloo

I don’t think there is any way they can open the parks with the same operational style they have right now just because of the way things like park opening/rope drop cause large bottlenecks of people all on top of each other. I know crowds won’t be overwhelmingly high when they first open but I do think they will still have too many people to make it safe to do things the way they always have.

I wonder if they might consider a timed ticket entry to help limit the number of people gathered outside the gates at once. It would require a different pricing structure for sure but I honestly don’t think they can open on June 1 and have the news that evening showing photos of hundreds of people standing on top of each other at the gates. And I know lots of people will say “it is not worth it for me to go at all if I can’t enter until noon even at a lower ticket price” but I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney won’t mind if it keeps some people away because it will help them with the crowd control if park attendance is low at first. 

Obviously they want and need the money that comes with a full park but a full park on June 1 is going to be a logistical nightmare for them and not an entirely safe situation for their CMs either. I manage a team that provides front facing customer service in a much, much, much quieter environment than WDW and they are already asking what kind of changes we might implement to create more distance between them and our visitors when we reopen. Cast members obviously want to get back to work but many are not going to want to do it in what feels like it could be an unsafe environment. A slow ramp up makes a lot of sense.  

Once inside the parks they can limit capacity inside shows and seat only every other row on rides and count the number of people inside restaurants but there are still a lot of issues and places where it is difficult to control the way crowds gather and that is going to be their biggest issue. They can put all the tape on the ground they want but a percentage of people will unfortunately still do whatever they want especially if it means getting better access to attractions or getting in first. I am sure they are considering a million different options and I am super curious to see what they come up with (and how people respond to it).


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


>


.... “and now they are laid off”

 Just kidding (hopefully)


----------



## xuxa777

KBoopaloo said:


> I don’t think there is any way they can open the parks with the same operational style they have right now just because of the way things like park opening/rope drop cause large bottlenecks of people all on top of each other. I know crowds won’t be overwhelmingly high when they first open but I do think they will still have too many people to make it safe to do things the way they always have.
> 
> I wonder if they might consider a timed ticket entry to help limit the number of people gathered outside the gates at once. It would require a different pricing structure for sure but I honestly don’t think they can open on June 1 and have the news that evening showing photos of hundreds of people standing on top of each other at the gates. And I know lots of people will say “it is not worth it for me to go at all if I can’t enter until noon even at a lower ticket price” but I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney won’t mind if it keeps some people away because it will help them with the crowd control if park attendance is low at first.
> 
> Obviously they want and need the money that comes with a full park but a full park on June 1 is going to be a logistical nightmare for them and not an entirely safe situation for their CMs either. I manage a team that provides front facing customer service in a much, much, much quieter environment than WDW and they are already asking what kind of changes we might implement to create more distance between them and our visitors when we reopen. Cast members obviously want to get back to work but many are not going to want to do it in what feels like it could be an unsafe environment. A slow ramp up makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Once inside the parks they can limit capacity inside shows and seat only every other row on rides and count the number of people inside restaurants but there are still a lot of issues and places where it is difficult to control the way crowds gather and that is going to be their biggest issue. They can put all the tape on the ground they want but a percentage of people will unfortunately still do whatever they want especially if it means getting better access to attractions or getting in first. I am sure they are considering a million different options and I am super curious to see what they come up with (and how people respond to it).



They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree. 

Sooner  than later we will realize the virus isn’t as contagious or as bad as was originally thought. Don’t get me wrong it is horrible and super deadly to people with high risk factors etc. however it does not warrant all of these changes to the park experience. There will be a few, more hand cleaning stations and maybe masks inthe queues , buses for a while but nothing much more


----------



## TwoMisfits

anthony2k7 said:


> Masks not only stop what's in the air though, they help stop you touching your own face after you have touched all those other surfaces you mentioned.



In 99 degree humid heat as sweat is pouring down your face...it really won't matter what anyone's wearing - they are touching their faces, pouring water over their heads, putting their hands through their hair, etc...

Just wanted to make sure we understand FL summer...it might be why September is the "worst case" date for an MK reopen...at least waiting til schools are back in session and the heat lets up "just" a touch (October would be better...


----------



## kymom99

osufeth24 said:


> Even if it was ok, not sure why at this point schools would even bother to go back.  By this time of the year a lot of schools are getting ready to wrap up semesters anyway.  Just don't see the point.  Just wait til Fall to start fresh.


Our governor cancelled schools until may 1 for now. He said he wanted to leave the possibility for us to go back at the end of the year if conditions allowed it. At this point though, I don’t believe we will go back. Our cases are still escalating slowly, which is what we want but it draws out the whole process.


----------



## KBoopaloo

xuxa777 said:


> They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree.
> 
> Sooner  than later we will realize the virus isn’t as contagious or as bad as was originally thought. Don’t get me wrong it is horrible and super deadly to people with high risk factors etc. however it does not warrant all of these changes to the park experience. There will be a few, more hand cleaning stations and maybe masks inthe queues , buses for a while but nothing much more



I think whenever things reopen (and I want them to!) it is going to be a long while before a lot of people feel “excitement” from a large crowd and not at least a mild sense of apprehension. And viruses aside, some of my favorite WDW experiences have come in quieter times so . 

Also a study released just this week seems to indicate that the virus could be twice as contagious as previously thought so I am not sure why you keep saying we are going to find out it is less contagious than everyone thinks? 

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree.



There are many people who disagree with this


----------



## mshanson3121

KBoopaloo said:


> Also a study released just this week seems to indicate that the virus could be twice as contagious as previously thought so I am not sure why you keep saying we are going to find out it is less contagious than everyone thinks?
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article



Because some people are like the Ozzy song... Which in all seriousness if you listen to the lyrics is actually a highly appropriate song.


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> There are many people who disagree with this



yeah, I’d pay 10x more to have a half filled park experience. There Is absolutely no joy and excitement having to fight your way through thousands of aimlessly wandering people to get to a ride you want to ride and then have to wait 75 minutes to ride it.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

skeeter31 said:


> yeah, I’d pay 10x more to have a half filled park experience. There Is absolutely no joy and excitement having to fight your way through thousands of aimlessly wandering people to get to a ride you want to ride and then have to wait 75 minutes to ride it.



Part of what makes the Disney experience so magical for me is seeing kids having a great time (the tantrums not so much) but half as many super-excited, high-on-Disney kids would be just as magical too.


----------



## xuxa777

KBoopaloo said:


> I think whenever things reopen (and I want them to!) it is going to be a long while before a lot of people feel “excitement” from a large crowd and not at least a mild sense of apprehension. And viruses aside, some of my favorite WDW experiences have come in quieter times so .
> 
> Also a study released just this week seems to indicate that the virus could be twice as contagious as previously thought so I am not sure why you keep saying we are going to find out it is less contagious than everyone thinks?
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article


That is a pre print/Non peer reviewed study just based on Wuhan data , that is why


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> That is a pre print/Non peer reviewed study just based on Wuhan data , that is why



 It doesn't make the information any less true.


----------



## xuxa777

Oh I get it on crowd levels, I have been to many of the extra hour parties where the park is empty that is great , because it is unique and I hate the lines etc etc. 

But once 50% capacity is the standard, people are going to complain that it is not the same Disney experience, not worth it, place felt dead, should be open like this, no fun etc. You even saw those compaints during the extra parties on slow nights. HAving that be the standard level of expericence is something Disney will stay far away from. Posters in this thread are already saying that, not going for a halfway experience.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> It doesn't make the information any less true.


In science it absolutely does


----------



## TDSAXX

mshanson3121 said:


> It doesn't make the information any less true.


When one single study contradicts multiple previous studies; it’s far more likely that the single study is the outlier.  But if it is accurate that probably means far more people have already been exposed to it.


----------



## TomServo27

xuxa777 said:


> Oh I get it on crowd levels, I have been to many of the extra hour parties where the park is empty that is great , because it is unique and I hate the lines etc etc.
> 
> But once 50% capacity is the standard, people are going to complain that it is not the same Disney experience, not worth it, place felt dead, should be open like this, no fun etc. You even saw those compaints during the extra parties on slow nights. HAving that be the standard level of expericence is something Disney will stay far away from. Posters in this thread are already saying that, not going for a halfway experience.


That’s crazy talk 50% capacity sounds great to me. I’ve been going since the 70s and I long for those times when the park was completely dead.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> In science it absolutely does



Nope. It means it's not confirmed. Big difference.


----------



## mshanson3121

TDSAXX said:


> When one single study contradicts multiple previous studies; it’s far more likely that the single study is the outlier.  But if it is accurate that probably means far more people have already been exposed to it.



Definitely. But as continues to be said, this is a fluid situation and information is changing rapidly. The one thing that has been consistent, is an R value of 2.2-2.7. And now, evidence is starting to show it's even higher, not less. Will it be confirmed? Time will tell. But we know enough now to know that that person's claim that we're going to discover it wasn't as contagious as thought, is foolish.


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> It doesn't make the information any less true.



except its not.  Almost every model has the infection rate about half what this said.  It's a one off review.  It's like that random hurricane model that you when you look at spaghetti models and you go, what is that one doing?!


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> except its not.  Almost every model has the infection rate about half what this said.  It's a one off review.  It's like that random hurricane model that you when you look at spaghetti models and you go, what is that one doing?!



Except you don't know it's not. Nor did I say it was. I'm well aware of what the other models say. But they were also from several weeks ago. Will it be confirmed? We don't know. But my point was, just because it's not peer reviewed (yet) doesn't mean the information is wrong. And again, what we do know is that the poster's claim that it's going to come back that this disease "wasn't that contagious" is ludicrous, given as you say - every model confirms an R value of at least 2.2-2.7, and now we even have one showing a higher rate, not less.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Oh I get it on crowd levels, I have been to many of the extra hour parties where the park is empty that is great , because it is unique and I hate the lines etc etc.
> 
> But once 50% capacity is the standard, people are going to complain that it is not the same Disney experience, not worth it, place felt dead, should be open like this, no fun etc. You even saw those compaints during the extra parties on slow nights. HAving that be the standard level of expericence is something Disney will stay far away from. Posters in this thread are already saying that, not going for a halfway experience.


People better get used to it. It will be that way for awhile. i can't see how Disney can go back to normal right away. Til there is a vaccine or a way to treat this, some sort of social distancing will be the norm. Not saying to stay home but the 6 ft rule will be around for awhile. Would it really be that bad if Disney had to have limited capacity for the next 6 months?


----------



## UkDisney73

Is it possible that Disney World parks would only open to Disney hotel guests and partner hotel guests to begin with, or at least extend EMH.
If they only partially open the parks, maybe two out of the four, surely they should give people the choice to refund their holidays.


----------



## rteetz

UkDisney73 said:


> Is it possible that Disney World parks would only open to Disney hotel guests and partner hotel guests to begin with, or at least extend EMH.
> If they only partially open the parks, maybe two out of the four, surely they should give people the choice to refund their holidays.


Anything is possible at this point.


----------



## J-Dog

Jrb1979 said:


> People better get used to it. It will be that way for awhile. i can't see how Disney can go back to normal right away. Til there is a vaccine or a way to treat this, some sort of social distancing will be the norm. Not saying to stay home but the 6 ft rule will be around for awhile. *Would it really be that bad if Disney had to have limited capacity for the next 6 months?*


 
If a family flies halfway across the country and spends $10K to stand outside of MK for half the day, then yes, it would be "that bad".


----------



## SaintsManiac

My bold prediction is that all 4 parks are in full swing by Christmas week.


----------



## rteetz

J-Dog said:


> If a family flies halfway across the country and spends $10K to stand outside of MK for half the day, then yes, it would be "that bad".


And it’s that bad for all the people who have had to cancel vacations during the closure already. I think we should expect that some experiences may not be open or the same when the parks reopen. I don’t know how they could just open as normal.


----------



## J-Dog

The problem with "phased opening" as I see it, (other than maybe locals and AP holders) is that no one is going to go during that time. PR aside, I doubt Disney's accountants are going to be happy about that for very long.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> My bold prediction is that all 4 parks are in full swing by Christmas week.


I could see that. Of course Disney would want that too. The initial hurdle is opening the resort at all. After that it’s a gradual ramp up.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> My bold prediction is that all 4 parks are in full swing by Christmas week.



I'll go with this!

(you know I'll be happy with anything that allows it all to normal by May 2021  )


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> My bold prediction is that all 4 parks are in full swing by Christmas week.



I don't agree with your prediction, but I would really love to see it come true.


----------



## rteetz

J-Dog said:


> The problem with "phased opening" as I see it, (other than maybe locals and AP holders) is that no one is going to go during that time. PR aside, I doubt Disney's accountants are going to be happy about that for very long.


That doesn’t matter right now. Disney’s accountants need to realize and I’m sure they already do that they are in the midst of something that’s never happened before. You cannot just open all the parks as normal tomorrow if they were given the all clear.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree.
> 
> Sooner  than later we will realize the virus isn’t as contagious or as bad as was originally thought. Don’t get me wrong it is horrible and super deadly to people with high risk factors etc. however it does not warrant all of these changes to the park experience. There will be a few, more hand cleaning stations and maybe masks inthe queues , buses for a while but nothing much more


Wait and see. I predict you're very wrong on this.

Social distancing will need to continue for many months - that's a common statement from many experts.

That simply isnt possible with what you are predicting.


----------



## aibo

How to display merchandise in a Corona Covid 19 times, will you buy a mug or a Mickey plush if hundreds of persons has touched it. Fitting rooms are gone, for clothes etc. Disney Springs and Disney stores has a lot on their plate. Focus on living, Disney will return when the time is right.


----------



## J-Dog

rteetz said:


> *That doesn’t matter right now.* Disney’s accountants need to realize and I’m sure they already do that they are in the midst of something that’s never happened before. You cannot just open all the parks as normal tomorrow if they were given the all clear.


Maybe I misunderstand your post. Are you saying that revenue doesn't matter to a major corporation?


----------



## mshanson3121

Okay, outside of the fact that this takes place in what looks like Florida, this isn't on topic. But darnit, it's Easter weekend, many here were probably supposed to be celebrating with family, maybe even at Disney and are lonely.  This whole situation just sucks, and I figure we could all use a little light hearted humor. So.... I'm taking the chance and sharing it


----------



## rteetz

J-Dog said:


> Maybe I misunderstand your post. Are you saying that revenue doesn't matter to a major corporation?


Of course it does. It especially matters to Disney when one of their largest sources of revenue is closed. Like I said Disney can’t just open the parks tomorrow. They have to ease back into things. They have to retrain cast. They have to restart attractions. There will have to be new procedures in place. Disney’s lawyers aren’t going to allow them to just act as normal. If an outbreak were to be traced back to WDW that would be detrimental to their PR. There is strategy involved here. Much like reopening anything after this. We likely will get back to as close to normal as it was before this but it’s not going to be overnight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

43,000 WDW CMs to be furloughed starting April 19th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248998443265200128


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> 43,000 WDW CMs to be furloughed starting April 19th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248998443265200128


Not unexpected at all. Florida unemployment website and phone lines are going to be tough to access on the 19th.


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> except its not.  Almost every model has the infection rate about half what this said.  It's a one off review.  It's like that random hurricane model that you when you look at spaghetti models and you go, what is that one doing?!





mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely. But as continues to be said, this is a fluid situation and information is changing rapidly. The one thing that has been consistent, is an R value of 2.2-2.7. And now, evidence is starting to show it's even higher, not less. Will it be confirmed? Time will tell. But we know enough now to know that that person's claim that we're going to discover it wasn't as contagious as thought, is foolish.




Anyone who claims go know how infectious this is right now and what the R0 is will probably be guessing.

With social distancing in place and the lockdown it is surely impossible to guess how infectious it would be right now with it being this widespread had the distancing and lockdown not been in place.


----------



## Spridell

you  know there is a lot of bickering going on back and forth on this thread.  90% of this thread is all opinionated.  Everyone has the right to have their own opinion but don't bash other people if their opinion is different than yours.  

Things will start to open up pretty soon.  Some states will open sooner than others.  Parts of some states will open sooner than others.  

ALWAYS do what's best for you and your family.  If you feel its not safe to go out THEN DO NOT GO OUT.  If someone else feels it is safe to go, it's their right to go and you really have no say in that just as they shouldn't bash you for staying home.

If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Jrb1979

J-Dog said:


> The problem with "phased opening" as I see it, (other than maybe locals and AP holders) is that no one is going to go during that time. PR aside, I doubt Disney's accountants are going to be happy about that for very long.


Let's say they open as normal and a bunch of cases pop up from people being there and being too close to others. That would be really bad PR for Disney. At this point I bet Disney accountants will be happy for any sort of income to be coming in.


----------



## choirfarm

Spridell said:


> you
> If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


Except that those that had fun will bring it back to my town, infect 4 or 5 people, who then infect me, and who then kills her mother.  Or one of those 4 or 5 works in a nursing home and ....

Yeah sometimes people having fun can kill other people.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> you  know there is a lot of bickering going on back and forth on this thread.  90% of this thread is all opinionated.  Everyone has the right to have their own opinion but don't bash other people if their opinion is different than yours.
> 
> Things will start to open up pretty soon.  Some states will open sooner than others.  Parts of some states will open sooner than others.
> 
> ALWAYS do what's best for you and your family.  If you feel its not safe to go out THEN DO NOT GO OUT.  If someone else feels it is safe to go, it's their right to go and you really have no say in that just as they shouldn't bash you for staying home.
> 
> If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


I agree but I think why this thread is like this is not all cause of it being safe. A lot of that people keep believing that come June 1st Disney will open the doors like normal and nothing will be changed. Nobody likes change but this is the new normal. Social distancing is here to stay for awhile.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> Masks not only stop what's in the air though, they help stop you touching your own face after you have touched all those other surfaces you mentioned.



Just for a bit of info most don’t have about mask wearing.  I wasn’t sure about sharing but after some thought, felt it couldn’t hurt.  @rteetz please feel free to delete if you feel to - no offense will be taken 
I just had to do a training at work on the use of masks and the safe proper handling & wear of both surgical and homemade masks.  It was facilitated by our public health unit with written guidance from our federal government public health unit. 

Mask wearing is not as simple as covering your mouth and nose & hoping for the best.
Only 95N masks will keep out droplet and secretion infections - all 95N masks are now restricted to use by first responders.

Any gaps or a mask not worn snuggly poses a risk for contamination. Both for those wearing a mask to save an exposure and those who may have been exposed but don’t feel sick or sick enough to stay home.  Airborne/droplets are drawn by breathing in and if the mask has no seal or is not well fitted it doesn’t do what it is supposed to. 

Touching your mask to adjust or re- adjust (in the heat of the day in the parks..)  puts any contaminant directly on to your mask from your hands,  most of the masks that will be in use are porus enough for an exposure - the length of time the virus lives on a soft surface is longer then on hard surfaces.
Big one here for theme parks.. you need to change masks once the one you are wearing becomes wet, soiled or can’t be snuggly worn. In the heat you perspire, and just breathing into your mask in & out of air conditioning can also create moisture.. 

Handling your mask is another concern in a theme park setting.. to put it on and adjust & after you take it off - you need to have clean sanitized hands. Not hands that have been on railings, counter service counters, grab bars on rides etc..  again - cross contamination. How many hand washing stations or sanitizer stations will that require. Cross contamination from surface to mask is a real and is a high risk situation. 

These are just a few things that disney needs to look into & plan for.   There are quite a few more take aways from my recent eye opener training... but in a theme park setting these are the ones that seem most relevant. 

fwiw.. You’d probably be better off if you are just aware of your surroundings and social distancing  & hand washing or using hand sanitizer frequently.


----------



## choirfarm

Spridell said:


> Then you are in the group that needs to stay home because you dont feel safe to be out.
> 
> You simply can not force other people to do things.  It just does not work like that in this country.  I am sorry.


No, not true. Places like Disney and football games infect TONS more people then gently opening a little at a time.  We need to have gatherings of 10, then 50, then 100 with no big spikes. If there is a spike, back off a little.  So Disney would be irresponsible and liable for suits if they spread it.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Of course it does. It especially matters to Disney when one of their largest sources of revenue is closed. Like I said Disney can’t just open the parks tomorrow. They have to ease back into things. They have to retrain cast. They have to restart attractions. There will have to be new procedures in place. Disney’s lawyers aren’t going to allow them to just act as normal. If an outbreak were to be traced back to WDW that would be detrimental to their PR. There is strategy involved here. Much like reopening anything after this. We likely will get back to as close to normal as it was before this but it’s not going to be overnight.



Exactly this. I think that what most of us are trying to say is that the idea that they will swing the gates open on the date they finally decide is right and simply say “We installed some new hand washing stations and put some tape on the ground to recommend how people space themselves, now step right up for FOP rope drop the way you always have!”  is naive.
 I get almost daily email updates from my local grocery store about their operational changes and I expect that will continue as they start modifying their operations back towards their pre-COVID model to provide reassurances about what they are doing to keep customers safe. Every closed organization right now that caters to large crowds of customers in their space is having extensive conversations about what reopening would look like - considering multiple dates and all different levels of operation. To think that WDW is sitting around just waiting for the FL Governor to say it is okay to open so they can fire up the Mickey tapstiles and go back to business as usual is madness. They likely have 5-10 working scenarios they are plotting out right now for what the future will hold with various levels of restrictions and operational changes and we should all be prepared for the idea that when the parks reopen our WDW trips will be a little different for at least a few months.


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree but I think why this thread is like this is not all cause of it being safe. A lot of that people keep believing that come June 1st Disney will open the doors like normal and nothing will be changed. Nobody likes change but this is the new normal. Social distancing is here to stay for awhile.



I agree.  Things will be much different.  Social distancing will be here for a while and people will have to adapt with things being open and still maintaining social distancing


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree but I think why this thread is like this is not all cause of it being safe. A lot of that people keep believing that come June 1st Disney will open the doors like normal and nothing will be changed. Nobody likes change but this is the new normal. Social distancing is here to stay for awhile.



This. There's positive thinking, then there's just plain old head in the sand naivete.  What's hard to tell is if it's from ignorance or just a personal coping mechanism.


----------



## dynastyyanks

Obviously whether Disney opens its gates is relevant to the superfans like us waiting to get in, but I think that the discussion of whether they or local governments decide to "open things up" misses the fact that the economy won't open until the coronavirus is no longer in wide circulation (or, if there is sufficient testing to track and isolate cases). I personally wouldn't go to Disney World for free tomorrow if they opened up, and I believe many people feel the same way. And, until people feel comfortable going to crowded spaces, workers in many sectors will continue to be furloughed or unemployed, further reducing their odds of spending money at a place like Disney. Is there a certain break-even point at which attendance is low enough that it wouldn't justify the operational costs of opening the parks?


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Exactly this. I think that what most of us are trying to say is that the idea that they will swing the gates open on the date they finally decide is right and simply say “We installed some new hand washing stations and put some tape on the ground to recommend how people space themselves, now step right up for FOP rope drop the way you always have!”  is naive.
> I get almost daily email updates from my local grocery store about their operational changes and I expect that will continue as they start modifying their operations back towards their pre-COVID model to provide reassurances about what they are doing to keep customers safe. Every closed organization right now that caters to large crowds of customers in their space is having extensive conversations about what reopening would look like - considering multiple dates and all different levels of operation. To think that WDW is sitting around just waiting for the FL Governor to say it is okay to open so they can fire up the Mickey tapstiles and go back to business as usual is madness. They likely have 5-10 working scenarios they are plotting out right now for what the future will hold with various levels of restrictions and operational changes and we should all be prepared for the idea that when the parks reopen our WDW trips will be a little different for at least a few months.



Speaking to retailer's right now, they are taking the steps they are taking firstly so customers feel safe and secondly because they believe if they dont they will be told to close.

When it comes to opening elsewhere up I would expect the same from them including disney parks. If they arent implementing social distancing then they should be forced to close again.

This is the new normal, and if companies cant comply they shouldn't be open really.


----------



## Jrb1979

lilypgirl said:


> I really hope all the people who are uncomfortable really do stay home when the parks open this summer! Less crowds will mean less restrictions.  The  we shouldn’t leave our houses until we have a vaccine crowd are  really interesting to me. I don’t know if they don’t understand basic economics or understand that  the death  toll of a closed economy will be far worse. There was direct increase in cancer deaths after the 2008 economic crisis . It’s documented, goggle it, read it!


Yes there is some saying that. Things will reopen but social distancing is here til there is a vaccine. I can't see Disney going against that.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Spridell said:


> you  know there is a lot of bickering going on back and forth on this thread.  90% of this thread is all opinionated.  Everyone has the right to have their own opinion but don't bash other people if their opinion is different than yours.
> 
> Things will start to open up pretty soon.  Some states will open sooner than others.  Parts of some states will open sooner than others.
> 
> ALWAYS do what's best for you and your family.  If you feel its not safe to go out THEN DO NOT GO OUT.  If someone else feels it is safe to go, it's their right to go and you really have no say in that just as they shouldn't bash you for staying home.
> 
> If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


By the same token I have seen some people argue that Disney can’t require temp checks because their kids temp always runs hot or that they can’t require masks because it will be too hot for people to wear them in the summer. Or that offering limited experiences will cause a riot of upset guests. Or limiting park hopping would not work for the way they plan their trips. I’ve seen a lot of claims of things that Disney “can’t” do because people will not like it or accept it. All of those people arguing against any kinds of new restrictions or changes will also have to realize that Disney can do what it feels is necessary and then decide if they can live with those changes on their vacation or stay home.


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just for a bit of info most don’t have about mask wearing.  I wasn’t sure about sharing but after some thought, felt it couldn’t hurt.  @rteetz please feel free to delete if you feel to - no offense will be taken
> I just had to do a training at work on the use of masks and the safe proper handling & wear of both surgical and homemade masks.  It was facilitated by our public health unit with written guidance from our federal government public health unit.
> 
> Mask wearing is not as simple as covering your mouth and nose & hoping for the best.
> Only 95N masks will keep out droplet and secretion infections - all 95N masks are now restricted to use by first responders.
> 
> Any gaps or a mask not worn snuggly poses a risk for contamination. Both for those wearing a mask to save an exposure and those who may have been exposed but don’t feel sick or sick enough to stay home.  Airborne/droplets are drawn by breathing in and if the mask has no seal or is not well fitted it doesn’t do what it is supposed to.
> 
> Touching your mask to adjust or re- adjust (in the heat of the day in the parks..)  puts any contaminant directly on to your mask from your hands,  most of the masks that will be in use are porus enough for an exposure - the length of time the virus lives on a soft surface is longer then on hard surfaces.
> Big one here for theme parks.. you need to change masks once the one you are wearing becomes wet, soiled or can’t be snuggly worn. In the heat you perspire, and just breathing into your mask in & out of air conditioning can also create moisture..
> 
> Handling your mask is another concern in a theme park setting.. to put it on and adjust & after you take it off - you need to have clean sanitized hands. Not hands that have been on railings, counter service counters, grab bars on rides etc..  again - cross contamination. How many hand washing stations or sanitizer stations will that require. Cross contamination from surface to mask is a real and is a high risk situation.
> 
> These are just a few things that disney needs to look into & plan for.   There are quite a few more take aways from my recent eye opener training... but in a theme park setting these are the ones that seem most relevant.
> 
> fwiw.. You’d probably be better off if you are just aware of your surroundings and social distancing  & hand washing or using hand sanitizer frequently.


Good info but it paints it as being black or white.

I do not believe that there isnt a middle ground of other masks helping to some extent.


----------



## Spridell

KBoopaloo said:


> By the same token I have seen some people argue that Disney can’t require temp checks because their kids temp always runs hot or that they can’t require masks because it will be too hot for people to wear them in the summer. Or that offering limited experiences will cause a riot of upset guests. Or limiting park hopping would not work for the way they plan their trips. I’ve seen a lot of claims of things that Disney “can’t” do because people will not like it or accept it. All of those people arguing against any kinds of new restrictions or changes will also have to realize that Disney can do what it feels is necessary and then decide if they can live with those changes on their vacation or stay home.



Yes.  Disney is a private company and when you enter Disney property it is private property.  They can make different changes as they seem fit.  Actually Disney has adapted over the years and have made many changes in the way they operate the parks.  For example over the last 2 years with all their new security checkpoints.


----------



## yankeesfan123

anthony2k7 said:


> Anyone who claims go know how infectious this is right now and what the R0 is will probably be guessing.
> 
> With social distancing in place and the lockdown it is surely impossible to guess how infectious it would be right now with it being this widespread had the distancing and lockdown not been in place.


No it’s not. Up to 2.2 million dead per the models if no social distancing.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes there is some saying that. Things will reopen but social distancing is here til there is a vaccine. I can't see Disney going against that.



There is so many activities and buinesses that still won’t be able to open with strict social distancing. Kids won’t be able to play sports, restaurants can’t  make enough of half full at best, same with movie theaters and so much more.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> Good info but it paints it as being black or white.
> 
> I do not believe that there isnt a middle ground of other masks helping to some extent.



I don’t disagree... if the masks r being used properly   I was just sharing a perspective that some would not have had. 

If disney does their part in providing everything needed from a clean enough environment and enough sanitizer & hand washing to help mitigate the potential spread... we will all be in a less risky situation.


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> There is so many activities and buinesses that still won’t be able to open with strict social distancing. Kids won’t be able to play sports, restaurants can’t  make enough of half full at best, same with movie theaters and so much more.


That's the sad reality. I can't see how they can just get rid of social distancing. If they do there is a good chance we will be back to where we started


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> you  know there is a lot of bickering going on back and forth on this thread.  90% of this thread is all opinionated.  Everyone has the right to have their own opinion but don't bash other people if their opinion is different than yours.
> 
> Things will start to open up pretty soon.  Some states will open sooner than others.  Parts of some states will open sooner than others.
> 
> ALWAYS do what's best for you and your family.  If you feel its not safe to go out THEN DO NOT GO OUT.  If someone else feels it is safe to go, it's their right to go and you really have no say in that just as they shouldn't bash you for staying home.
> 
> If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


I respectfully disagree. You shouldn’t just do what is best for you. You should keep others in mind. You shouldn’t just go out because you want to go out at the risk of your friends, family, neighbors, and coworkers. Society survives on the understanding that people are going to be responsible.

Im not saying people shouldn’t go to Disney when it is safe to do so. But I disagree with the statement that you should only do what’s best for you and your family. You really should keep others in mind, too. But that’s my opinion.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> That's the sad reality. I can't see how they can just get rid of social distancing. If they do there is a good chance we will be back to where we started



Social distancing will go away on it's own over the summer. I live in a big city, even if they close the parks or keep the lakefront closed, people will still find a way to gather.

Right or wrong, it's just how it is. There will be parties in backyards, on people's back porches, at a park until it's broken up. It will be near impossible to enforce social distancing once the warm weather is here. Our city lives for summer.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jrb1979 said:


> That's the sad reality. I can't see how they can just get rid of social distancing. If they do there is a good chance we will be back to where we started


Testing testing testing. A real, proven treatment. Then, eventually, a cure.

It’ll be a while (in my opinion).


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Spridell said:


> I agree.  Things will be much different.  Social distancing will be here for a while and people will have to adapt with things being open and still maintaining social distancing


I agree that some form of social distancing should remain in place for "a while" (I'm sure we all have different ideas on how long that is).  But what form "social distancing" takes has to also adapt from the current situation.  

In it's current form, "social distancing" is putting millions of people out of work.  I'm all in favor of saving lives, but is it an acceptable trade-off for millions to lose their homes and be out on the street?  What becomes of those homeless families?  

We have to find a middle ground that mitigates the risks without making the cure worse than the disease.  I'm not suggesting that the economy is more important than people's lives... but in many ways the economy IS lives.  All of the potentially homeless families on the street because they lost their jobs as a result of social distancing measures deserve some care and compassion too!  People need to get back to work.  We have to accept some level of risk for that to happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Not unexpected at all. Florida unemployment website and phone lines are going to be tough to access on the 19th.



no, not unexpected for sure ... still *feels* like a big number when you see it in print though


----------



## Jrb1979

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I agree that some form of social distancing should remain in place for "a while" (I'm sure we all have different ideas on how long that is).  But what form "social distancing" takes has to also adapt from the current situation.
> 
> In it's current form, "social distancing" is putting millions of people out of work.  I'm all in favor of saving lives, but is it an acceptable trade-off for millions to lose their homes and be out on the street?  What becomes of those homeless families?
> 
> We have to find a middle ground that mitigates the risks without making the cure worse than the disease.  I'm not suggesting that the economy is more important than people's lives... but in many ways the economy IS lives.  All of the potentially homeless families on the street because they lost their jobs as a result of social distancing measures deserve some care and compassion too!  People need to get back to work.  We have to accept some level of risk for that to happen.


Some businesses will reopen soon but places with mass gatherings won't be opening soon. The economy will come back.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I agree that some form of social distancing should remain in place for "a while" (I'm sure we all have different ideas on how long that is).  But what form "social distancing" takes has to also adapt from the current situation.
> 
> In it's current form, "social distancing" is putting millions of people out of work.  I'm all in favor of saving lives, but is it an acceptable trade-off for millions to lose their homes and be out on the street?  What becomes of those homeless families?
> 
> We have to find a middle ground that mitigates the risks without making the cure worse than the disease.  I'm not suggesting that the economy is more important than people's lives... but in many ways the economy IS lives.  All of the potentially homeless families on the street because they lost their jobs as a result of social distancing measures deserve some care and compassion too!  People need to get back to work.  We have to accept some level of risk for that to happen.


A middle ground likely doesn’t include opening theme parks with hundreds of thousands of people visiting each day.

And that’s why we are all here.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Jrb1979 said:


> Some businesses will reopen soon but places with *mass gatherings *won't be opening soon. The economy will come back.


I hope so.  I fully understand about "mass gatherings" but there are an awful lot of naysayers out there who seem to consider this the "new normal" and re-opening any of these everyday businesses that people rely on for their livlihood is going to result in massive deaths so we can't risk it.  A "mass gathering" of 10, 50, or 100 people is too dangerous to many.  That precludes most of the currently closed businesses from reopening.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yankeesfan123 said:


> A middle ground likely doesn’t include opening theme parks with hundreds of thousands of people visiting each day.


I agree that places like Disney probably will (and should) be one of the last things to open.  But to many, even the day to day businesses that we _need _to reopen are far too dangerous.


----------



## anthony2k7

Changing the subject a bit - I wonder what the impact will be on with investment in the parks. I guess pretty much everything already being worked on will be completed as planned.

But with however many million hole in the budget I guess future investments in the parks will be under review. No new monorail for a few more years? No replacements for all the parades we have lost over the years?


----------



## anthony2k7

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I hope so.  I fully understand about "mass gatherings" but there are an awful lot of naysayers out there who seem to consider this the "new normal" and re-opening any of these everyday businesses that people rely on for their livlihood is going to result in massive deaths so we can't risk it.  A "mass gathering" of 10, 50, or 100 people is too dangerous to many.  That precludes most of the currently closed businesses from reopening.


I'm happy for any business to re open, they just need to figure out how they can do that and have social distancing.


----------



## jknezek

Farro said:


> Social distancing will go away on it's own over the summer. I live in a big city, even if they close the parks or keep the lakefront closed, people will still find a way to gather.
> 
> Right or wrong, it's just how it is. There will be parties in backyards, on people's back porches, at a park until it's broken up. It will be near impossible to enforce social distancing once the warm weather is here. Our city lives for summer.



There are lots of areas that are beautiful right now weather wise and we are managing just fine. People can choose to exercise self control or not. The weather is just a selfish excuse to do what you want instead of what you should. We are losing our best weather days right now in AL, but mostly people are following the rules. I hope other areas will do the same.


----------



## Farro

jknezek said:


> There are lots of areas that are beautiful right now weather wise and we are managing just fine. People can choose to exercise self control or not. The weather is just a selfish excuse to do what you want instead of what you should. We are losing our best weather days right now in AL, but mostly people are following the rules. I hope other areas will do the same.



Chicago is doing awesome actually. Our numbers are way better than was expected, thanks!
This disease has shown we do have a lot work to do with the poorer communities employment, healthcare access and food deserts, but that's not for this thread.

Again, selfish or not, people will be outside in their yards, etc. this summer. Especially if cases go down.

I'm not saying Disney, etc. shouldn't try to practice social distancing, but I am saying if people start to relax on their own, it's not going to matter what businesses end up doing.


----------



## kiki02

lilypgirl said:


> Honestly I would  worry  far more about catching a ton of other things at Burning Man and  not covid-19.



They could adjust the time limit via magic bands -   reserve park for yourself, family from 9 am to 2 pm or whatever -      new groups can reserve 2 pm until 7 pm .....      less people in a park but somewhat enjoyable and half the price of course.


----------



## Farro

I can't imagine how counter service will work.

If we all stand 6 feet apart the lines will be in the parking lot!


----------



## xuxa777

choirfarm said:


> No, not true. Places like Disney and football games infect TONS more people then gently opening a little at a time.  We need to have gatherings of 10, then 50, then 100 with no big spikes. If there is a spike, back off a little.  So Disney would be irresponsible and liable for suits if they spread it.



That has not been proven with this virus and only is an assumption at this point, long sustained exposure appears to be the primary vector of transmission according to the data.

and as a data point Denmark is opening schools and day care centers on the 15th, they peaked about the same time it appears Florida did early April, and have had more deaths per capita than Florida , be interesting to see how that plays out


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> Some businesses will reopen soon but places with mass gatherings won't be opening soon. The economy will come back.



I guess what is hard to say is what is considered a mass gathering , like how many? There is a big difference between say a kids soccer game, or dance recital vs a Full arena packed for a concert. Same thing with a local town festival vs a theme park.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Farro said:


> I can't imagine how counter service will work.
> 
> If we all stand 6 feet apart the lines will be in the parking lot!


Pre-ordering via MDE app only is one idea that's been floated here to reduce the lines at QS. The problem with that is how do those without a smartphone order their food?  A touchscreen kiosk as an alternative is problematic since everyone has to touch it.  Perhaps install drive-thru like speaker/menu?  But then you'll still have lines backed up behind that.  

There's no simple answer... except limit attendance to me and NPH!


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> I would LOVE to see proof of this, because this is contrary to everything everyone has said. I mean, obviously common sense says the greatest risk is long sustained exposure. An elementary school child could tell you that. But, that doesn't mean that mass gatherings are safe, because the majority of cases are being contracted through public exposure. Better yet, show me data that says mass gatherings and being in public is safe, and *not* a risk factor for transmission. I expect I'll be waiting a long time...



It was said in the Presidential briefing last Tuesday or Wednesday as the new CDC guidance coming out.

_Deborah Birx explained why the White House and CDC considered the change.
“It looks at degree of exposure and really making it clear that exposure occurs within 6 feet for more than 15 minutes, so really understanding where you shouldn’t be within 6 feet of people right now," Birx told._

As for mass gatherings, no one officially will say that but now of course, we have to get the small business back open first , but from what the data looks like it doesn't look like that is going to be the case, again opinion.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Changing the subject a bit - I wonder what the impact will be on with investment in the parks. I guess pretty much everything already being worked on will be completed as planned.
> 
> But with however many million hole in the budget I guess future investments in the parks will be under review. No new monorail for a few more years? No replacements for all the parades we have lost over the years?


Lots of discussion on this taking place already. I have posted updates to that in this thread but tends to get buried. I also have posted about it in other threads. 

Lots of changes are in the works with projects. Nothing is official yet I believe.


----------



## b2k1121

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I agree that some form of social distancing should remain in place for "a while" (I'm sure we all have different ideas on how long that is).  But what form "social distancing" takes has to also adapt from the current situation.
> 
> In it's current form, "social distancing" is putting millions of people out of work.  I'm all in favor of saving lives, but is it an acceptable trade-off for millions to lose their homes and be out on the street?  What becomes of those homeless families?
> 
> We have to find a middle ground that mitigates the risks without making the cure worse than the disease.  I'm not suggesting that the economy is more important than people's lives... but in many ways the economy IS lives.  All of the potentially homeless families on the street because they lost their jobs as a result of social distancing measures deserve some care and compassion too!  People need to get back to work.  We have to accept some level of risk for that to happen.


Aren't we doing the 'middle ground' right now?  Most people are getting a stimulus check with likely more on the way.  Almost everyone with a mortgage can defer payments or be granted forbearance.  Foreclosures and evictions are being paused.  Small businesses can get forgivable PPP loans and EIDL grants/loans that don't have to be paid back at all.  Unemployment is getting started and paying everyone on unemployment $600/week on top of the normal state unemployment so most unemployed people are making more than they did when they were working.  This is expanded to independent contractors and self employed individuals.  

Obviously this isn't sustainable forever, but I believe this is the middle ground you are suggesting.  

People are creating a false choice between a good economy and stay at home orders.  Simply proclaiming 'Everything is open now!' isn't going to help the economy much when half the people are still too scared to go out in public and hospitals are now not able to handle the influx of patients.  It's not as simple as just 'getting back to work'.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> It was said in the Presidential briefing last Tuesday or Wednesday as the new CDC guidance coming out.
> 
> _Deborah Birx explained why the White House and CDC considered the change.
> “It looks at degree of exposure and really making it clear that exposure occurs within 6 feet for more than 15 minutes, so really understanding where you shouldn’t be within 6 feet of people right now," Birx told._



Oh that's a huge relief then because nobody is ever within 6' of someone else for more than 15 minutes at Disney, arenas, dance recitals, movie theatres, sporting events.... So they're definitely low risk.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Pre-ordering via MDE app only is one idea that's been floated here to reduce the lines at QS. The problem with that is how do those without a smartphone order their food?  A touchscreen kiosk as an alternative is problematic since everyone has to touch it.  Perhaps install drive-thru like speaker/menu?  But then you'll still have lines backed up behind that.
> 
> There's no simple answer... except limit attendance to me and NPH!


...Disney can’t even figure out how to accept gift cards or charge to the room from the app. I don’t think they’re ready for big league mobile ordering.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh that's a huge relief then because nobody is ever within 6' of someone else for more than 15 minutes at Disney, arenas, dance recitals, movie theatres, sporting events.... So they're definitely low risk.



Realistically outside the queues, and waiting for fireworks in the masses there generally aren't that many places in the parks where you are next to the same person for 15 minutes or more. Yes I didn't name all the places, but overall it is not that many. In places that you are adjustments can be made. No fireworks or parades for the time being, spacing on transportation, etc.  Also keep in mind CDC's guidance is very  conservative, I expect it to loosen even more as we learn more.


----------



## Runnsally

Spridell said:


> you  know there is a lot of bickering going on back and forth on this thread.  90% of this thread is all opinionated.  Everyone has the right to have their own opinion but don't bash other people if their opinion is different than yours.
> 
> Things will start to open up pretty soon.  Some states will open sooner than others.  Parts of some states will open sooner than others.
> 
> ALWAYS do what's best for you and your family.  If you feel its not safe to go out THEN DO NOT GO OUT.  If someone else feels it is safe to go, it's their right to go and you really have no say in that just as they shouldn't bash you for staying home.
> 
> If Disney does open sooner than people think (or want it to for that point) NO ONE is forcing you to go.  If you don't want to go then don't go.  If you want to go and you think its safe then have fun and enjoy your vacation.


It’s also nice to think about public health and the effect you and your family’s decisions may have on public health. It’s also why there is rule of law...folks can’t always exercise  their individual freedoms if it creates an immediate danger to others.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Realistically outside the queues, and waiting for fireworks in the masses there generally aren't that many places in the parks where you are next to the same person for 15 minutes or more. Yes I didn't name all the places, but overall it is not that many. In places that you are adjustments can be made. No fireworks or parades for the time being, spacing on transportation, etc.  Also keep in mind CDC's guidance is very  conservative, I expect it to loosen even more as we learn more.


Oh be serious. Disney is full of people stood/sat almost still. Trams/monorail/boats/buses/bag check queue/park entrance queue. And that's just before you get into the parks!!!!

Also, the 15 minutes just increases the odds. The more minutes you're near someone with it the more likely they will cough etc near you. That's not to say that someone wont cough near you within a few seconds of being near you.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh be serious. Disney is full of people stood/sat almost still. Trams/monorail/boats/buses/bag check queue/park entrance queue. And that's just before you get into the parks!!!!
> 
> Also, the 15 minutes just increases the odds. The more minutes you're near someone with it the more likely they will cough etc near you. That's not to say that someone wont cough near you within a few seconds of being near you.



Yes, as I said above outside the queues and transportation, not many and those situations can be mitigated.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, as I said above outside the queues and transportation, not many and those situations can be mitigated.



Festival of Lion King
Nemo
Bird show
Rivers of Light
Fantasmic
For the First Time in Forever
Voyage of the Little Mermaid
Indiana Jones
Carousel of Progress

Shall I continue? Because there's a lot more...


----------



## lovethesun12

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, as I said above outside the queues and transportation, not many and those situations can be mitigated.


How would you do disney without queues, fireworks or transportation? 

I'm having trouble thinking of a time I'm not within 6' of someone at a Disney park.


----------



## b2k1121

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, as I said above outside the queues and transportation, not many and those situations can be mitigated.


So what you're saying is the only thing that is 'safe' is the time you spend walking between waiting in queues and taking some type of transportation.  So about 30 minutes of your total Disney day is safe.


----------



## mhautz

I don't think Disney will have to be closed for 12-18 months.  They just need to....<list of mitigation that for all intents and purposes would make it impossible for Disney to open>


----------



## xuxa777

As always, I understand and respect everyone's different opinion. 

edited this post, no need to get into a debate over this, just rehashing the same things/opinions.


----------



## xuxa777

as far as a normal Disney at Christmas, Dr. Fauci just said this morning 

"I would hope that by November we would have things under such control that we could have a real degree of normality."


----------



## PetePanMan

TomServo27 said:


> That’s crazy talk 50% capacity sounds great to me. I’ve been going since the 70s and I long for those times when the park was completely dead.



I like lower crowds too but won’t they also significantly reduce staff levels and ride capacity which impacts wait time and other guest experiences


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> as far as a normal Disney at Christmas, Dr. Fauci just said this morning
> 
> "I would hope that by November we would have things under such control that we could have a real degree of normality."


A "degree of" doesn't mean 100% back to normal.

It could mean only with social distancing.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> No need to continue, I said I didn't name all cases knowing everyone would chime in, no need to do that, close those shows easy fix.



Yeah you also said there weren't that many situations where it would even happen, which of course was very wrong


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> No need to continue, I said I didn't name all cases knowing everyone would chime in, no need to do that, close those shows easy fix.
> 
> 
> mask in queues and trans , six feet spacing like stores are doing now
> 
> 
> Not what I am saying at all


But it is what you are saying.

The only time you're not stationary near people for a number of minutes is when you're walking between locations.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I agree that places like Disney probably will (and should) be one of the last things to open.  But to many, even the day to day businesses that we _need _to reopen are far too dangerous.


Agreed! I just tried to keep as much of my response Disney related to keep @rteetz happy!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

gottalovepluto said:


> The uh... “closeness”  factor of burning man far exceeds contact of people at WDW... shockingly enough


Have you ever been at Magic Kingdom on a crowd level 8 or above day lol?  I’m not sure I agree with you.


----------



## Farro

I wonder after Disney reopens, how long will it take for conventions and cheer competitions, etc., to start having conferences again?

We booked Gran Destino for May (21) and are going the weekend of a cheer competition - I wonder if it won't happen....god I can't wait to stay there!


----------



## Farro

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Have you ever been at Magic Kingdom on a crowd level 8 or above day lol?  I’m not sure I agree with you.



I think they mean a different...kind...of closeness.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I think they mean a different...kind...of closeness.



I have been at Disney on a level 8/9 day, and definitely was not *that* close to anyone


----------



## karly05

Farro said:


> I can't imagine how counter service will work.
> 
> If we all stand 6 feet apart the lines will be in the parking lot!



Apologies if this has been discussed, but I'm wondering if we'll see the CMs seating people at QS locations to keep guests spread out.


----------



## Farro

karly05 said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed, but I'm wondering if we'll see the CMs seating people at QS locations to keep guests spread out.



I don't know, but I wonder if maybe at buffets they will have cast members serving instead of self-serve?


----------



## Nvrgrowup

We were at MK this past Christmas day. We did mobile ordering for Columbia Harbor House and the line for pickup was out the door. Not even mentioning the stalking for a table that was going on! Not everyday is like that but Disney definitely has a tough job ahead to make decisions to get the parks back open safely. I dont envy them.


----------



## Farro

So, I'm just reading other planning threads on the happy dance board.

I know a lot of people won't feel comfortable going back to Disney until there's a vaccine and that's totally okay. But the talk of low crowds because of Covid I think is not going to happen. People do not want to cancel now and if they are, most are rebooking just for later this year!

So Disney is really going to be in a pickle if they go the limiting amount of people who can come route. I can't imagine having to rebook, and then be told we can't come because too many other people will be there at same time. 

Also, in terms of discounts, if they do limit amount of people to come, I think there will be zero discounts.

Ugh. I feel bad for everyone going this year.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> So, I'm just reading other planning threads on the happy dance board.
> 
> I know a lot of people won't feel comfortable going back to Disney until there's a vaccine and that's totally okay. But the talk of low crowds because of Covid I think is not going to happen. People do not want to cancel now and if they are, most are rebooking just for later this year!
> 
> So Disney is really going to be in a pickle if they go the limiting amount of people who can come route. I can't imagine having to rebook, and then be told we can't come because too many other people will be there at same time.
> 
> Also, in terms of discounts, if they do limit amount of people to come, I think there will be zero discounts.
> 
> Ugh. I feel bad for everyone going this year.


Yes, I completely agree. 

Also, we have flexible date tickets, and I'm sure other people do too. If Disney isn't up and running until next year, they will need to consider extending all those tickets that are set to expire on 12/31/2020 - which will create even more of a problem.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Farro said:


> So, I'm just reading other planning threads on the happy dance board.
> 
> I know a lot of people won't feel comfortable going back to Disney until there's a vaccine and that's totally okay. But the talk of low crowds because of Covid I think is not going to happen. People do not want to cancel now and if they are, most are rebooking just for later this year!
> 
> So Disney is really going to be in a pickle if they go the limiting amount of people who can come route. I can't imagine having to rebook, and then be told we can't come because too many other people will be there at same time.
> 
> Also, in terms of discounts, if they do limit amount of people to come, I think there will be zero discounts.
> 
> Ugh. I feel bad for everyone going this year.


I agree also. I dont know how I would feel if I had a vacation planned in the next  few months, especially if the parks and overall experiences were limited. I feel for the people who have already had to change their plans. For me I wouldn't want to go if I couldn't experience Disney full throttle. I feel very fortunate we were there last December.


----------



## jlwhitney

I had been staying fairly Optimistic , but lately feeling like we really won’t have much life back till fall to winter.


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> I had been staying fairly Optimistic , but lately feeling like we really won’t have much life back till fall to winter.



Stay positive! I think in the summer that restaurants will be opening again (tables a bit further apart  ), small businesses can hopefully start up again...maybe not huge festivals like Taste of Chicago or the like, but maybe block parties can happen, weddings can happen...


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Stay positive! I think in the summer that restaurants will be opening again (tables a bit further apart  ), small businesses can hopefully start up again...maybe not huge festivals like Taste of Chicago or the like, but maybe block parties can happen, weddings can happen...



All I want to happen is for my daughter to have her dance recital on June but no clue if even something is open that will happen and we are a small studio.


----------



## osufeth24

Texas gov signing an executive order next week for a plan to start reopening

Could be the beginning of a trend


----------



## CAQDaddy

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Important to remember that every case is not a worst case scenario and most resolve at home, in isolation and with medical supervision.  Those people can still spread the virus if those they live with do not practice isolation as well & if leaving the home for essential needs - practice social distancing diligently.
> 
> Hospitals would not become overrun by asymptomatic, or symptomatic people who have mild symptoms.. there’d be no need for them to attend a hospital for care or treatment.  Asymptomatic & mildly symptomatic results will definitely impact the overall numbers as they transmit unknowingly.  the hospital/public health system would remain minimally impacted in those cases.
> 
> But none of this negates the need for full and complete numbers and real transparency before making decisions that will impact masses of people.


I think you're missing an important underlying issue. Governments/bureaucracies are limited in their ability to be transparent or secretive for that matter. They can't force private entities to report to them and they can't completely control the flow of data. The state government could very well be attempting total transparency, but that doesn't mean all numbers will be perfectly accurate or complete.
As for "full and complete numbers and real transparency" you speak of, I wish we had some of that in the models that have been wildly inaccurate and have left millions if not billions of people around the world in financial peril.


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> Texas gov signing an executive order next week for a plan to start reopening
> 
> Could be the beginning of a trend



It is


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> Texas gov signing an executive order next week for a plan to start reopening
> 
> Could be the beginning of a trend



Unlikely. The situation in Texas is very different than it is in FL, NY, NJ, PA, MA, VA, MD, DC, LA, and other coastal locations (from which WDW pulls a substantial amount of its guests). Officials from all those locations have said they won't even start to think about mass re-openings until at least the end of the month (even Florida).


----------



## wallawallakids

I am trying to not loose hope and this thread has helped keep me busy while my husband is at work (and my mind off worrying about him) but honestly, I am starting to and when Disney will open just seems so small compared to the rest of the issues going on around us. I really wanted to have one last big family trip before my oldest left for college. When April got canceled I thought for sure July would be fine. Now I’m not sure. Today there are 20,000 plus Americans that have lost their lives and I just find it so heartbreaking.  Here I sit debating these issues and people are suffering, loosing loved ones and their livelihoods.  It makes my problems seem so small. Even my daughter having her senior year canceled seems small. Disney can wait.  Our vacations can wait. I just pray we get this all under control. I never thought in my life I would see 2000 Americans die in a day from a virus. Anyway, I want to thank you all for keeping my mind off all the realities going on but I’m giving the Disney talk a break. It will be a happy day for sure when the parks open back up, whenever that is. Hopefully sooner then later, because that means we are over all this sooner and I really would love that!


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> Unlikely. The situation in Texas is very different than it is in FL, NY, NJ, PA, MA, VA, MD, DC, LA, and other coastal locations (from which WDW pulls a substantial amount of its guests). Officials from all those locations have said they won't even start to think about mass re-openings until at least the end of the month (even Florida).



Gurantee once more states start doing it, the rest will follow

Also, FL isn't really all that bad, at least compared to what they were projecting.  Plus, I'm pretty sure DeSantis never said that.  The orange county mayor said that, but not the gov.


----------



## b2k1121

xuxa777 said:


> It is


It's wishful thinking at best.  It's essentially 'We are announcing a plan to start coming up with a plan'. This is all day to day so any plan about what is going to happen in the future is a guess.  Remember the president said we would be open by Easter? And WDW was only going to be closed for 2 weeks?  Nobody knows.


----------



## Farro

wallawallakids said:


> I am trying to not loose hope and this thread has helped keep me busy while my husband is at work (and my mind off worrying about him) but honestly, I am starting to and when Disney will open just seems so small compared to the rest of the issues going on around us. I really wanted to have one last big family trip before my oldest left for college. When April got canceled I thought for sure July would be fine. Now I’m not sure. Today there are 20,000 plus Americans that have lost their lives and I just find it so heartbreaking.  Here I sit debating these issues and people are suffering, loosing loved ones and their livelihoods.  It makes my problems seem so small. Even my daughter having her senior year canceled seems small. Disney can wait.  Our vacations can wait. I just pray we get this all under control. I never thought in my life I would see 2000 Americans die in a day from a virus. Anyway, I want to thank you all for keeping my mind off all the realities going on but I’m giving the Disney talk a break. It will be a happy day for sure when the parks open back up, whenever that is. Hopefully sooner then later, because that means we are over all this sooner and I really would love that!



It can get depressing.
I think we are reaching a point where the news is becoming more harmful than helpful.
There has to come a time when they stop with the death tickers. Honestly, everyone will become immune to that eventually anyways, it's human nature.

If it helps, try and look at the hundreds of thousands who survived!!! So many survived!!!

Take a break and stay sane!!!


----------



## osufeth24

b2k1121 said:


> It's wishful thinking at best.  It's essentially 'We are announcing a plan to start coming up with a plan'. This is all day to day so any plan about what is going to happen in the future is a guess.  Remember the president said we would be open by Easter? And WDW was only going to be closed for 2 weeks?  Nobody knows.



Guarantee states will start reopening some business in May


----------



## b2k1121

osufeth24 said:


> Guarantee states will start reopening some business in May


That's a pretty low bar but guaranteeing anything right now is silly.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Unlikely. The situation in Texas is very different than it is in FL, NY, NJ, PA, MA, VA, MD, DC, LA, and other coastal locations (from which WDW pulls a substantial amount of its guests). Officials from all those locations have said they won't even start to think about mass re-openings until at least the end of the month (even Florida).



Gov of Florida yesterday said schools in northern Florida might reopen soon. Golf courses and boat ramps reopened last week in parts of central florida.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> Gov of Florida yesterday said schools in northern Florida might reopen soon. Golf courses and boat ramps reopened last week in parts of central florida.



I am in ne fl and people
Are already getting frustrated with what is going on


----------



## JPM4

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Have you ever been at Magic Kingdom on a crowd level 8 or above day lol?  I’m not sure I agree with you.


This! Was there Christmas Eve. Didn’t move for a legit 5 minutes after parade because of the sea of people shoulder to shoulder and hip to hip


----------



## MichelinMan

UkDisney73 said:


> Is it possible that Disney World parks would only open to Disney hotel guests and partner hotel guests to begin with, or at least extend EMH.
> If they only partially open the parks, maybe two out of the four, surely they should give people the choice to refund their holidays.


You know what, I hadn't thought of extending EMH. That is a great idea - could help to spread out the crowds with longer opening hours. We are not morning people on vacation, and would welcome extra late park hours every day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwhitney said:


> I am in ne fl and people
> Are already getting frustrated with what is going on



People everywhere are getting frustrated. I am frustrated. I don’t want all these rules. I worry about the economy. I am afraid of the virus. I agree with the stay at home orders. 

It is fine to feel all of this at the same time.


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> Gurantee once more states start doing it, the rest will follow
> 
> Also, FL isn't really all that bad, at least compared to what they were projecting.  Plus, I'm pretty sure DeSantis never said that.  The orange county mayor said that, but not the gov.



I will keep this in terms of Disney since that's what the mods have requested and focus on Florida. As a Floridian myself, I have to adamantly disagree that it really isn't "all that bad." First and foremost, Florida has an older population with more than a quarter of its citizens being over 60. It's not uncommon to encounter CMs over 60, even working labor-intensive roles alongside CPs. That fact in and of itself means the number of severe cases and deaths (i.e. "that bad") will be very high and stay very high. This is part of the reason why Florida started to see more cases before many other states in its vicinity. Also, I'd be wary of saying anything that kill 20,000+ Americans is "not that bad." Just my personal opinion I suppose.

Number two: Florida is still not testing at the rates of any of those other states, including Texas. Right now, Florida (at over 18,000 cases) is way ahead of Texas, but even so, Texas is testing at a much higher and faster rate than Florida. I know a number of people myself who are experiencing symptoms who either can't get tested at all or are being asked to wait a week. Texas is in a much better position to "reopen" sooner than Florida (and that has nothing to do with out "restless" people are getting.) WDW will not reopen until they have a firm idea of just how many cases there are in the area and can be confident that they know they don't have CMs reporting to work who could have it or be carriers. That doesn't mean they'll be testing CMs or guests (they most certainly won't) but they have to be confident in the precautions local officials are taking to ensure they have the most accurate data. And the FL governor has said that there won't be any efforts to start a reopening at this time. He discussed potentially having kids return to school in mid-May but also said that planning for that wouldn't start until towards the end of the month _if_ they decide to move forward with that.

Also don't underestimate the power of local authorities in Orange and Osceola Counties. Even if the State is saying their reopening edict is superior, Disney almost always errs on the side of caution and would side with the Counties (that's essentially what happened before the closures). They know the counties Counties can make their reopening (and much beyond that) much, much harder.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Also, Disney world closed weeks before Florida “closed”. So what the governor there decides to do doesn’t really matter. As someone else mentioned, construction could still be going on at Disney, but it’s not (other than non-Disney owned projects on site).


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> Gov of Florida yesterday said schools in northern Florida might reopen soon. Golf courses and boat ramps reopened last week in parts of central florida.



Um...golf course and some boat facilities have been listed as exemptions in the stay-at-home order since it was issued earlier this month, so they were never asked to close. Heck, you could go golfing at WDW right now. Their courses are still open (and never closed). And as I said, the governor did not say schools were reopening "soon." He said they were _exploring_ having them open sometime in mid-ish May. The State has said they wouldn't start even planning for a reopening sometime in May until _at least_ the end of this month. While some businesses in your area may be changing their independent decisions, nothing has changed in terms of state and federal guidance. Likewise, nothing has changed for WDW's reopening prospects.


----------



## MichelinMan

It would seem a lot of people are placing a lot of emphasis on the IHME models in their prediction of park opening. At first, I was very impressed with the site - it looked like it had a lot of great data. But I have been testing a lot of the outputs from their models against my own statistics I've been collating, and now concluded that their models are flawed. I won't bore everybody with how I've come to that conclusion, but I now have little faith in their predictions, and I think their models are overly optimistic about what is going to happen in the USA. In particular I think they are overly optimistic with how quickly numbers are going to drop after the peak (their estimate for Italy was way off, for example). So on that basis, I think there is now zero chance of opening on 1st June. I would place 1st July as best case scenario, but mid to late July as a more realistic date. Which would be bad news for me, as we are meant to arrive 6th July for 2 weeks. But on the positive side, August looks like a dead cert to me, and all this talk of will it be open for Xmas is just unnecessary scaremongering.

But I do worry that a lot of businesses in the US seem to be putting a lot of faith in the IHME models on when to re-open, and I just think that faith is a touch misplaced.


----------



## TomServo27

I know everyone is thinking Springs will open up first in some capacity. Which is what happened at Shanghai’s Disneytown. That was March 9 they did that. So it’s possible it could be quite a while before the parks open after Springs open.


----------



## JPM4

I have 2 reservations. One for July 4th week and one for November 8-14. I am heavily leaning towards November right now judging by rumors and innuendo. Basically have to wait to see how the AP stuff shakes out too. The plus in this whole thing is my 180 is May 12. Should be able to pull a California grille out of this!


----------



## kittlesona

MichelinMan said:


> It would seem a lot of people are placing a lot of emphasis on the IHME models in their prediction of park opening. At first, I was very impressed with the site - it looked like it had a lot of great data. But I have been testing a lot of the outputs from their models against my own statistics I've been collating, and now concluded that their models are flawed. I won't bore everybody with how I've come to that conclusion, but I now have little faith in their predictions, and I think their models are overly optimistic about what is going to happen in the USA. In particular I think they are overly optimistic with how quickly numbers are going to drop after the peak (their estimate for Italy was way off, for example). So on that basis, I think there is now zero chance of opening on 1st June. I would place 1st July as best case scenario, but mid to late July as a more realistic date. Which would be bad news for me, as we are meant to arrive 6th July for 2 weeks. But on the positive side, August looks like a dead cert to me, and all this talk of will it be open for Xmas is just unnecessary scaremongering.
> 
> But I do worry that a lot of businesses in the US seem to be putting a lot of faith in the IHME models on when to re-open, and I just think that faith is a touch misplaced.


I am very interested in your thoughts on this since the IHME model estimates have been reduced many times now. Most people seem to think that model was TOO aggressive. I have my first Disney cruise in July and a WDW trip in August and I really hope at least one of them happens. (For the record I currently believe that both are possible)


----------



## whiporee

wallawallakids said:


> I am trying to not loose hope and this thread has helped keep me busy while my husband is at work (and my mind off worrying about him) but honestly, I am starting to and when Disney will open just seems so small compared to the rest of the issues going on around us. I really wanted to have one last big family trip before my oldest left for college. When April got canceled I thought for sure July would be fine. Now I’m not sure. Today there are 20,000 plus Americans that have lost their lives and I just find it so heartbreaking.  Here I sit debating these issues and people are suffering, loosing loved ones and their livelihoods.  It makes my problems seem so small. Even my daughter having her senior year canceled seems small. Disney can wait.  Our vacations can wait. I just pray we get this all under control. I never thought in my life I would see 2000 Americans die in a day from a virus. Anyway, I want to thank you all for keeping my mind off all the realities going on but I’m giving the Disney talk a break. It will be a happy day for sure when the parks open back up, whenever that is. Hopefully sooner then later, because that means we are over all this sooner and I really would love that!



I don't know if you're still here or you're still reading, but there is nothing small about what you've lost. 

We have, as a country, handled this better than I would have thought possible. We have all made sacrifices, and the ones you've given up are not as bad as the tragedies that have hit others, but they are sad none the less. Your problems aren't small, and I'm sorry if the continual blast of doomsday has made you think they are. It IS awful that you're worried about missing a last trip before someone leaves home. It's sad that the effort you put into April was wasted. 

Yes, there are others who have it worse. And yes, there are others who have it better (and FWIW, I think your July trip is fine). But we have all made sacrifices. My wife is a very devout Catholic; Holy Week is an important part of her year. And we're watching Masses on TV, hoping the internet streaming holds up. My boys had performances of shows they'd worked on for months cancelled out from under them. My daughter loves softball and her season is shot. Are they as bad as someone dying? of course not. But they are sad just the same. and there's nothing at all wrong in mourning them. 

As i said above, I think there's nothing at all wrong with planning and looking forward to a July trip, and I sincerely hope you get to take it and it makes up a little smidge of what has been lost to you and yours.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Also don't underestimate the power of local authorities in Orange and Osceola Counties. Even if the State is saying their reopening edict is superior,



The State's power IS superior.  An EO from a governor overrules COUNTY and local authority.  Not saying it would happen but the state does have power to overrule local decisions. They can't force a business to open but if a business wants to open and the county says NO state can override that.   

However, I do agree with you that Disney will wait longer than need be to re-open just as they did by closing before all the Local businesses around orlando.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

JPM4 said:


> I have 2 reservations. One for July 4th week and one for November 8-14. I am heavily leaning towards November right now judging by rumors and innuendo. Basically have to wait to see how the AP stuff shakes out too. The plus in this whole thing is my 180 is May 12. Should be able to pull a California grille out of this!



Well our weather is certainly better that week in Nov, that would be my choice if I had to pick between those two dates anyway.      Our May backup plans are Oct 24-29, just waiting to get the official cancellation of May email.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Farro said:


> So, I'm just reading other planning threads on the happy dance board.
> 
> I know a lot of people won't feel comfortable going back to Disney until there's a vaccine and that's totally okay. But the talk of low crowds because of Covid I think is not going to happen. People do not want to cancel now and if they are, most are rebooking just for later this year!
> 
> So Disney is really going to be in a pickle if they go the limiting amount of people who can come route. I can't imagine having to rebook, and then be told we can't come because too many other people will be there at same time.
> 
> Also, in terms of discounts, if they do limit amount of people to come, I think there will be zero discounts.
> 
> Ugh. I feel bad for everyone going this year.


The people who post on these boards are a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.


----------



## TDSAXX

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The people who post on these boards is a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.


I agree between the economy, fear of the virus and the ban on international travel; I think demand is going to be down significantly.  Jacking up food prices isn’t going to help any either.


----------



## e_yerger




----------



## kymom99

osufeth24 said:


> Gurantee once more states start doing it, the rest will follow
> 
> Also, FL isn't really all that bad, at least compared to what they were projecting.  Plus, I'm pretty sure DeSantis never said that.  The orange county mayor said that, but not the gov.


Not mine. Governor said today we haven’t even hit the peak yet. It’s not time to start talking about reopening.


----------



## Farro

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The people who post on these boards are a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.





TDSAXX said:


> I agree between the economy, fear of the virus and the ban on international travel; I think demand is going to be down significantly.  Jacking up food prices isn’t going to help any either.



We'll see.
Hey, for selfish reasons I hope you are right and people stay away for fear of Covid, I'd like to see discounts. No one knows what restrictions will still be in place later in the year.

But you are right, the longer we are shutdown like this, the worse it will be for everyone and more and more people will be laid off.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The people who post on these boards are a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.



So true.  
Some of us are faced with closed borders, and we and others face the possibility of not being able to get travel medical insurance that includes coverage for Covid 19...


----------



## mhautz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The people who post on these boards are a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.


If the people who post on these boards are our sample, Disney World isn't opening for 18 months, at which point only two rides are going to be open and you'll have to hope you're one of the first 100 people to show up in a hazmat suit if you want to be let in.


----------



## skeeter31

You’re still going to get locals who will go when it reopens. I know I’ll be there shortly after it opens. Between APs and DVC it doesn’t cost us much to go for a couple of nights or for a day trip. And once things have calmed down it’ll be nice to get out of the house. But I’m thinking that will be more in August or September.


----------



## Farro

mhautz said:


> If the people who post on these boards are our sample, Disney World isn't opening for 18 months, at which point only two rides are going to be open and you'll have to hope you're one of the first 100 people to show up in a hazmat suit if you want to be let in.



You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## zumfelde

Maybe Disney could make everyone sign a waiver before they go into the parks. That way the people that want to live their life can and people who are too  afraid to get the virus can just stay in their house until there is a vaccine


----------



## yankeesfan123

mhautz said:


> If the people who post on these boards are our sample, Disney World isn't opening for 18 months, at which point only two rides are going to be open and you'll have to hope you're one of the first 100 people to show up in a hazmat suit if you want to be let in.


You’re joking... but I think you’re a lot closer to the truth than people who think Disney is going to be fully open on 6/1

At the end of February, my office of 30 people had our weekly lunch and we were laughing about the crazed idea of old people in the office learning how to use a computer from home, and we joked at a co worker who was supposed to go to Disney in May about avoiding the China pavilion...


----------



## JPM4

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The people who post on these boards are a very small sample size of people who are really really really into Disney World. It is not representative of the world at large.  When Disney World is able to reopen demand is going to to be MUCH reduced because of economic conditions.  You cant’ go to Disney World if you’re unemployed and have no money.


I agree 100%. Us here on the boards are .000001 of the people who are going to Disney. I feel once thru the end of the year it’s gonna be AP holders and a few select people who just go. I see 9/11 dips plus 100 after this. There are soooo many people who will wait for an actual vaccine that it’s gonna be as dead as Disney can possibly be for a long time. Again could be wrong but I doubt it


----------



## Farro

yankeesfan123 said:


> You’re joking... but I think you’re a lot closer to the truth than people who think Disney is going to be fully open on 6/1
> 
> At the end of February, my office of 30 people had our weekly lunch and we were laughing about the crazed idea of old people in the office learning how to use a computer from home, and we joked at a co worker who was supposed to go to Disney in May about avoiding the China pavilion...



I think there's one poster, possibly, who thinks Disney is going to be fully operational by June 1? The rest of us are quite rational in our thinking that they will open in some capacity sometime during the summer. They most likely will not wait for a vaccine.

I guess this is all situational. There is no one in my life, no one, that is going to wait for a vaccine before they can start living a normal life again. Maybe because we live somewhere that we are all already so close together, all the time. The CTA is just one example. There isn't even 6 feet between our apartment buildings.

Again, I have no issue with those who will. I just think those numbers will be much lower than some people are predicting.


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> The State's power IS superior.  An EO from a governor overrules COUNTY and local authority.  Not saying it would happen but the state does have power to overrule local decisions. They can't force a business to open but if a business wants to open and the county says NO state can override that.
> 
> However, I do agree with you that Disney will wait longer than need be to re-open just as they did by closing before all the Local businesses around orlando.



Since this is a Disney discussion forum, I'm talking about things from the Disney perspective. The State cannot force Disney, as a private entity, to reopen. I'm not saying this will happen (it most likely won't), but if it came down to the State encouraging all businesses to reopen and Osceola and Orange Counties asking Disney not to, I'm fairly confident Disney wouldn't open. No, the counties might not have any legal authority over Disney, but WDW would not override them, based on their past behaviors in public affairs and even in crises and natural disasters. They're going to be a lot more reserved and cautious in their reopening than they were in their closing (and I'm not saying Disney acted wrongly in the days leading up to the closing; I'm just saying that if people thought that was cautious, get ready for the caution you'll see when they start reopening).


----------



## osufeth24

kymom99 said:


> Not mine. Governor said today we haven’t even hit the peak yet. It’s not time to start talking about reopening.



Obviously each state will be different.  I'm not saying this gonna happen next week.  It's just the plan is being set in motion to start the reopening process (at least in Texas, I think other states will soon follow).  I know the peak for the country as a whole is thought to be this weekend (with some states already past it, like Ohio, with others coming up in the next week or so)


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Since this is a Disney discussion forum, I'm talking about things from the Disney perspective. The State cannot force Disney, as a private entity, to reopen. I'm not saying this will happen (it most likely won't), but if it came down to the State encouraging all businesses to reopen and Osceola and Orange Counties asking Disney not to, I'm fairly confident Disney wouldn't open. No, the counties might not have any legal authority over Disney, but WDW would not override them, based on their past behaviors in public affairs and even in crises and natural disasters. They're going to be a lot more reserved and cautious in their reopening than they were in their closing (and I'm not saying Disney acted wrongly in the days leading up to the closing; I'm just saying that if people thought that was cautious, get ready for the caution you'll see when they start reopening).



and I agree with you.


----------



## mshanson3121

How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives. 

Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.
> 
> Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.



Oh no. Nothing matters when it hits close to home. My sincere hopes that she will be back to healthy in no time!!!


----------



## Nvrgrowup

mshanson3121 said:


> How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.
> 
> Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.


 Sending positive thoughts and prayers to your sister and family. Having a high risk family member definitely gives one a different prospective. Hang in there.


----------



## xuxa777

Same here, wishing her a quick recovery!


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. *That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.*
> 
> Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.



First, and most importantly, I'm sorry, and I hope she ends up being ok.

I don't think anyone here is suggesting we open up now, and if people die , then oh well, i get to enjoy Disney.  It's just we have different opinion on exactly the severity of the trends, etc.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.
> 
> Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.



That kind of news sure gives perspective and puts you right in the real moment.   Sending your sister strength & healing energy.  Sending you a virtual hug..


----------



## juice0358

kittlesona said:


> I am very interested in your thoughts on this since the IHME model estimates have been reduced many times now. Most people seem to think that model was TOO aggressive. I have my first Disney cruise in July and a WDW trip in August and I really hope at least one of them happens. (For the record I currently believe that both are possible)


I can tell you for a fact that you will not be on a cruise in July. Sorry to give you the bad news, but no cruises will be operating in the US this summer and that has been decided already.


----------



## mshanson3121

Editing with an update (and then I won't say more about it since it is off topic):

The hospital called my mother, and it's not Covid. It's in fact worse, she is severely septic due to a cellulitis infection in her leg. She is in ICU and they feel she will need to be intubated as her vitals are not good and she's struggling to breathe. The doctor has warned us that she is very critical, and they're not sure she's going to make it (due to her other complicating issues). We are all heart broken, and welcome all prayers, positive thoughts etc... It is heartbreaking that thanks to Covid she has to go through this alone. And I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  I really do appreciate them. And for everyone who is making early projections... here's praying you're right. The sooner Covid goes away the better.


----------



## juice0358

zumfelde said:


> Maybe Disney could make everyone sign a waiver before they go into the parks. That way the people that want to live their life can and people who are too  afraid to get the virus can just stay in their house until there is a vaccine


I hope the best for you. You sound like a great person.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Thanks. We're waiting on word from the hospital. My sister is very mentally handicapped, functioning level more like a child. She only has one functioning kidney, high blood pressure, diabetes, and other issues. She is a nursing home resident.
> 
> Anyways, they said her symptoms started this morning and progressed very rapidly. By this evening her heart rate was bad, oxygen low and her breathing raspy. She was taken in immediately.
> 
> They've just taken her for x-rays but the doctor said her lungs sound like pneumonia, which in their opinion definitely makes Covid likely.  Results from the swab will be 24-48 hours.
> 
> Anyone of the mind, please pray. My mother's brother just died two weeks ago, and now this. She/we are all very upset.



Ugh. I feel so bad for you, your family and your sister.   We will be thinking of you over here.


----------



## Animal

mshanson3121 said:


> How quickly it all changes. This discussion. The pointlessness of it. The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.
> 
> Just had a phone call - my extremely high risk sister has just been taken to the hospital and admitted for suspected Covid.


I'm sorry. Thank you for sharing and please keep us updated!


----------



## whiporee

Farro said:


> I think there's one poster, possibly, who thinks Disney is going to be fully operational by June 1? The rest of us are quite rational in our thinking that they will open in some capacity sometime during the summer. They most likely will not wait for a vaccine.



That's me. I think the mortality rate is going to decline through the month, and by the middle of May people are going to think the storm has passed. In 35 days -- which is longer than we've already been doing this in most of the country --  with the death rate declining and everyone going crazy being at home, plus shelter in places being lifted through most of the country, the rationale for staying closed won't be as powerful as the need to start proving we'll all be okay. I think WDW will open June 1 not in spite of public pressure, but because of it.

mshanson, you and i have argued for years on this board, but i sincerely send my best thoughts and prayers to you, your sister and your family. Godspeed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> Anyone of the mind, please pray. My mother's brother just died two weeks ago, and now this. She/we are all very upset.


 
Consider it done..


----------



## xuxa777

whiporee said:


> From what i have seen, the IMHE model has been consistent with the data coming out of New York, the only true epicenter of this oubreak in the US. The thing the IMHE hasn't been is full of anecdotal and personal data, but its numbers have been consistently right in the United States so far. They just haven't been as apocalyptic (62,000 deaths is plenty) as many has projected the pandemic to be, and that leads some to consider them overly optimistic.



The IHME model has consistently been way off across the board, even for NY, the only thing somewhat close was the deaths in the revised versions. IT is about 2% off on hospitalization today even after being revised yesterday.  It also predicted 200K deaths in the US a little over a week ago.  The upper range was 1.2 million deaths, this was with social distancing , stay at home in place.   I am saying this as I wouldn't rely on that model too much for Florida and Disney opening. For example the model is off by about 50% on the number of deaths in Florida today.


----------



## Thecouch

Aussie government just hinted that overseas tourist travel won't be allowed for the rest of the year. The said once restrictions start to lift in a few months only plan travel with in your own state and later on in the year maybe to other places with in the country. I guess many countries will be like this so I think when the parks do start to reopen it will be only locals at first and then the rest of the year will be almost no overseas guest


----------



## Thecouch

xuxa777 said:


> The IHME model has consistently been way off across the board, even for NY, the only thing somewhat close was the deaths in the revised versions. IT is about 2% off on hospitalization today even after being revised yesterday.  It also predicted 200K deaths in the US a little over a week ago.  The upper range was 1.2 million deaths, this was with social distancing , stay at home in place.   I am saying this as I wouldn't rely on that model too much for Florida and Disney opening. For example the model is off by about 50% on the number of deaths in Florida today.


What you have to look at but is overseas places that thought they had it under control. This is just round 1. Japan, norway and China are in a 2nd wave


----------



## CAQDaddy

b2k1121 said:


> It's wishful thinking at best.  It's essentially 'We are announcing a plan to start coming up with a plan'. This is all day to day so any plan about what is going to happen in the future is a guess.  Remember the president said we would be open by Easter? And WDW was only going to be closed for 2 weeks?  Nobody knows.


I missed the one about the president. I heard him say he hoped we would be open by Easter.


----------



## CAQDaddy

mshanson3121 said:


> Thanks. We're waiting on word from the hospital. My sister is very mentally handicapped, functioning level more like a child. She only has one functioning kidney, high blood pressure, diabetes, and other issues. She is a nursing home resident.
> 
> Anyways, they said her symptoms started this morning and progressed very rapidly. By this evening her heart rate was bad, oxygen low and her breathing raspy. She was taken in immediately.
> 
> They've just taken her for x-rays but the doctor said her lungs sound like pneumonia, which in their opinion definitely makes Covid likely.  Results from the swab will be 24-48 hours.
> 
> Anyone of the mind, please pray. My mother's brother just died two weeks ago, and now this. She/we are all very upset.


So sorry to hear. Prayers your way.


----------



## Jroceagles

Negative negative negative. 

Let's be positive people!

I'm going to WDW first week in September.... cant wait!!!!!!   

Let's go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jroceagles

CAQDaddy said:


> So sorry to hear. Prayers your way.


Prayers with you


----------



## Ariel 1715

mshanson3121 said:


> Thanks. We're waiting on word from the hospital. My sister is very mentally handicapped, functioning level more like a child. She only has one functioning kidney, high blood pressure, diabetes, and other issues. She is a nursing home resident.
> 
> Anyways, they said her symptoms started this morning and progressed very rapidly. By this evening her heart rate was bad, oxygen low and her breathing raspy. She was taken in immediately.
> 
> They've just taken her for x-rays but the doctor said her lungs sound like pneumonia, which in their opinion definitely makes Covid likely.  Results from the swab will be 24-48 hours.
> 
> Anyone of the mind, please pray. My mother's brother just died two weeks ago, and now this. She/we are all very upset.


Sending thoughts and prayers to your sister and your family!!!


----------



## kittlesona

Jroceagles said:


> Negative negative negative.
> 
> Let's be positive people!
> 
> I'm going to WDW first week in September.... cant wait!!!!!!
> 
> Let's go!!!!!!!!


This is why I’m choosing to believe that my July cruise and August trip are still happening. Until the cancellation email comes I’m keeping the positivity up! I appreciate companies like Disney taking the closures a little at a time instead of throwing in the towel on the whole summer as some have done.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Thanks. We're waiting on word from the hospital. My sister is very mentally handicapped, functioning level more like a child. She only has one functioning kidney, high blood pressure, diabetes, and other issues. She is a nursing home resident.
> 
> Anyways, they said her symptoms started this morning and progressed very rapidly. By this evening her heart rate was bad, oxygen low and her breathing raspy. She was taken in immediately.
> 
> They've just taken her for x-rays but the doctor said her lungs sound like pneumonia, which in their opinion definitely makes Covid likely.  Results from the swab will be 24-48 hours.
> 
> Anyone of the mind, please pray. My mother's brother just died two weeks ago, and now this. She/we are all very upset.


Will pray. I cannot imagine


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> The IHME model has consistently been way off across the board, even for NY, the only thing somewhat close was the deaths in the revised versions. IT is about 2% off on hospitalization today even after being revised yesterday.  It also predicted 200K deaths in the US a little over a week ago.  The upper range was 1.2 million deaths, this was with social distancing , stay at home in place.   I am saying this as I wouldn't rely on that model too much for Florida and Disney opening. For example the model is off by about 50% on the number of deaths in Florida today.


Are you going away from your July 1 prediction?


----------



## kymom99

osufeth24 said:


> Obviously each state will be different.  I'm not saying this gonna happen next week.  It's just the plan is being set in motion to start the reopening process (at least in Texas, I think other states will soon follow).  I know the peak for the country as a whole is thought to be this weekend (with some states already past it, like Ohio, with others coming up in the next week or so)


Ohio is expected to peak April 19


----------



## Jroceagles

Yankeesfan....post was deleted.  But look back.   And I will pull it up if you want!!   I said I have a family member close to the decisions and he is sticking with a June opening and he still is.  Never said management or anything else.... said he is sticking with his thoughts and opinions.  Is that part of the park or Springs....who knows.  But June is what he is hearing.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> Are you going away from your July 1 prediction?


 MId July, July 1st at the earliest, if springs open May 1st , a long shot then probably July 1st for parks


----------



## Jroceagles

OhanaWoman said:


> That is an inappropriate topic. This topic is disney operational updates not personal life events. Please take that elsewhere.
> Now to be on topic, I think the parks will open mid july for ALL PARKS to open. They may do a staggard opening in June. But if i booked free dining in june id be pretty upset if epcot wasn’t open...


Ouch.  This thread should be closed IMO


----------



## choirfarm

OhanaWoman said:


> That is an inappropriate topic. This topic is disney operational updates not personal life events. Please take that elsewhere.
> Now to be on topic, I think the parks will open mid july for ALL PARKS to open. They may do a staggard opening in June. But if i booked free dining in june id be pretty upset if epcot wasn’t open...


You are heartless and cruel.


----------



## midaroco

mshanson3121 said:


> The fact that we're arguing over when Disney will open. That people wanting to rush it open, even at the potential sake of lives.



You’re projecting here. People don’t want Disney World to open at the risk of losing lives.
People want DW to open to allow life to return to a sense of normal.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> MId July, July 1st at the earliest, if springs open May 1st , a long shot then probably July 1st for parks


I think by July 1 they are a full go


----------



## CogsworthTN

mshanson3121 said:


> Editing with an update (and then I won't say more about it since it is off topic):
> 
> The hospital called my mother, and it's not Covid. It's in fact worse, she is severely septic due to a cellulitis infection in her leg. She is in ICU and they feel she will need to be intubated as her vitals are not good and she's struggling to breathe. The doctor has warned us that she is very critical, and they're not sure she's going to make it (due to her other complicating issues). We are all heart broken, and welcome all prayers, positive thoughts etc... It is heartbreaking that thanks to Covid she has to go through this alone. And I just wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers.  I really do appreciate them. And for everyone who is making early projections... here's praying you're right. The sooner Covid goes away the better.


Praying for your family.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> I think by July 1 they are a full go


 I like the optimism, hope it happens, next week will tell us a lot, if states start setting dates to slowly open soon, the  better.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> I like the optimism, hope it happens, next week will tell us a lot, if states start setting dates to slowly open soon, the  better.



I hope you are right on this, it just feels so depressing right now, especially being a holiday weekend.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> I like the optimism, hope it happens, next week will tell us a lot, if states start setting dates to slowly open soon, the  better.


We need more optimism here!!!


----------



## Farro

Saw this on Facebook!


----------



## chad_1138

2319!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

KBoopaloo said:


> I think whenever things reopen (and I want them to!) it is going to be a long while before a lot of people feel “excitement” from a large crowd and not at least a mild sense of apprehension. And viruses aside, some of my favorite WDW experiences have come in quieter times so .
> 
> Also a study released just this week seems to indicate that the virus could be twice as contagious as previously thought so I am not sure why you keep saying we are going to find out it is less contagious than everyone thinks?
> 
> https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/26/7/20-0282_article


That article is dated July 2020, 2½ months from now. All I want to know is where is the DeLorean?


----------



## KBoopaloo

Jimmy Mouse said:


> That article is dated July 2020, 2½ months from now. All I want to know is where is the DeLorean?


It is the pre-publication release of an article that will be published in print in the July edition of an academic journal. The actual date on the article itself is 4/7.


----------



## Jroceagles

OPTIMISM!!!!   Let's go people!


----------



## mickeymom629

https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...kers-after-coronavirus-shutdown/#7995ad294773
No time soon will anything be opening.  I am surprised at how many people on these boards have been thinking anything in the near future could be possible, no matter how much we all wish it was otherwise. I am so proud of Disney for doing the right thing as much as they can.  This is so incredibly sad and scary and, obviously, unlike anything we've ever seen.


----------



## Jroceagles

mickeymom629 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...kers-after-coronavirus-shutdown/#7995ad294773
> No time soon will anything be opening.  I am surprised at how many people on these boards have been thinking anything in the near future could be possible, no matter how much we all wish it was otherwise. I am so proud of Disney for doing the right thing as much as they can.  This is so incredibly sad and scary and, obviously, unlike anything we've ever seen.


There is an article for every arguement!  The furloughs are necessary.   Every company did it.  My company is calling some back next week.

WDW this summer!!!!

OPTIMISM!!!!!


----------



## Jroceagles

mickeymom629 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...kers-after-coronavirus-shutdown/#7995ad294773
> No time soon will anything be opening.  I am surprised at how many people on these boards have been thinking anything in the near future could be possible, no matter how much we all wish it was otherwise. I am so proud of Disney for doing the right thing as much as they can.  This is so incredibly sad and scary and, obviously, unlike anything we've ever seen.


https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...t-thinks-that-disney-world-could-reopen-soon/


----------



## fsjking

KBoopaloo said:


> It is the pre-publication release of an article that will be published in print in the July edition of an academic journal. The actual date on the article itself is 4/7.



It's an article that uses exclusively Chinese numbers and only numbers from January. In January, China was still saying it couldn't be transferred person to person. It's a safe bet to say the conclusions are questionable.


----------



## xuxa777

It still looks like Florida peaked back on April 3rd, if that keeps up great news


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> It still looks like Florida peaked back on April 3rd, if that keeps up great news



I sure hope so. I know our deaths have been below
Projected most of the time. I’m so thankful that at least as of know we haven’t become the hotspot like they thought we would be by now.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> The magic bands track you throughout the parks not only when you scan in.  Disney has a much more robust crowd level tracking than what is apparent to the guests.  They have a plan to handle guests capacity for years and have used it many times. Trying to armchair engineering the park hopping here is a bit pointless but I guess anything is possible.


You'd be surprised at what they have history of and can track with those bands just by looking at your account.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> It still looks like Florida peaked back on April 3rd, if that keeps up great news


That wasnt the peak. It's still late april early may depending on how things go


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


> I think by July 1 they are a full go


July 4th would be nice but I'll stick to july 12th


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


> There is an article for every arguement!  The furloughs are necessary.   Every company did it.  My company is calling some back next week.
> 
> WDW this summer!!!!
> 
> OPTIMISM!!!!!


It's more than just furloughs. There is a lot more to it


----------



## WeatherLights

Is the furlough of 43,000 Disneyworld employees old news? I know there was already a furlough announcement made last week but not sure if this is a new round of furloughs?  The articles I read just came out today.

Edit: LOL, sorry, nevermind,I should have started reading a few pages back on this thread and would have seen the articles posted there!


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> That wasnt the peak. It's still late april early may depending on how things go



 Yes I get where you are coming from and know I totally respect it  I just don’t see it being late April like they are thinking with how the numbers are trending over the past week. Who really knows but hoping for the best. 

Maybe it is just me wanting Art Smith’s Homecomin’ fried chicken sooner than later


----------



## xuxa777

WeatherLights said:


> Is the furlough of 43,000 Disneyworld employees old news? I know there was already a furlough announcement made last week but not sure if this is a new round of furloughs?  The articles I read just came out today.
> 
> Edit: LOL, sorry, nevermind,I should have started reading a few pages back on this thread and would have seen the articles posted there!



The furloughs in articles  today are primarily the Union employees of Disney. It was expected but they had to go through contract negotiations and was announced Friday I believe. This is in addition to the furloughs of the non union employees and executives that was announced a little over a week ago


----------



## mikejuliestl

Scheduled and plan on taking our middle of June trip to WDW!


----------



## WeatherLights

xuxa777 said:


> The furloughs in articles  today are primarily the Union employees of Disney. It was expected but they had to go through contract negotiations and was announced Friday I believe. This is in addition to the furloughs of the non union employees and executives that was announced a little over a week ago



Thanks, that makes sense.  I saw in one of the articles that the parks will retain only 200 "essential" employees to work on-site during the furlough.  That would be wild, to be one of only a couple hundred people in the parks everyday for months on end!


----------



## tinkerhon

We are booked for July 14 and have all fingers and toes crossed !


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> MId July, July 1st at the earliest, if springs open May 1st , a long shot then probably July 1st for parks


I agree 100%. I'm basing my estimate on what has happened in Italy so far, and the fact that most regions, including the USA, follow similar curves.

The important fact, for me, is not how quickly the curve rises, but how quickly the curve comes down again, and there are signs from Italy that the rate of coming down is far slower than going up - hence why I changed my view from 1st June being realistic, to a 1st July date now.


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> It still looks like Florida peaked back on April 3rd, if that keeps up great news


I think you might be right on number of new cases - not on deaths just yet. But definitely good signs. 

Florida does look like it has managed to flatten the curve, but this does have the effect of pushing out the whole curve to the right a touch, which is another factor why, like you, I don't believe 1st June is a viable date. I'm more optimistic about a 1st July date with the last few days of data. I just wonder whether Florida has been successful in flattening the curve BECAUSE of the higher age population. From my experience so far, elderly people went into isolation voluntarily well before any government instructions (I know my own parents did).

However, I would urge caution about any figures released over this Easter weekend. I have noticed a 'weekend effect' in many places (particularly Sweden) where numbers of cases and deaths are under-reported over a weekend (I presume because of less staff to process the paperwork), and then numbers spike up again in the start of a new work week. This could be even worse over this Easter weekend (in the UK we have a 4 day holiday weekend).


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...t-thinks-that-disney-world-could-reopen-soon/



I saw that last night and was coming back to share this morning.


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...n-irishtown-covid-physical-distance-1.5528190
The parks could fairly easily adopt something similar could they not? Lines on the ground to designate separate sides? Signage with CMs to enforce...


----------



## yankeesfan123

MichelinMan said:


> I agree 100%. I'm basing my estimate on what has happened in Italy so far, and the fact that most regions, including the USA, follow similar curves.
> 
> The important fact, for me, is not how quickly the curve rises, but how quickly the curve comes down again, and there are signs from Italy that the rate of coming down is far slower than going up - hence why I changed my view from 1st June being realistic, to a 1st July date now.


I agree with you (except the opening date), but I don’t the “coming down” of the curve really matters without antibody testing. The second we release restrictions because the downtrend of the curve, the curve spikes right back up without the appropriate testing in place.

Until there’s widespread testing, in my opinion, no Disney.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw that last night and was coming back to share this morning.



Lots of interesting points in the comments...

JP Morgan Chase have links to disney so its in their interest to get it all open as soon as possible.

Also worth considering how many "high risk" people visit Disney on a normal day.


----------



## charmed59

If I were to take a wild swag, I’d say Florida will start opening for Floridians in mid May.  That means hair salons and restaurants and shops would re-open at half capacity.  Tables at restaurants would be 6 feet apart.  Salons would use every other chair.  Shops would limit customers in the store.  Outdoor children’s parks, beach parking, and sport courts would reopen with the caveat that no groups of over 10 congregate.  Some restaurants and shops in Disney Springs would reopen.

If that experiment goes well, three or four weeks later they may open hotels again, and welcome tourists looking for a day at the beach.  After two weeks if numbers don’t spike they would increase the size of groups to 100 and allow small concerts and youth sports.  Disney Springs would bring back outdoor entertainment.  That would be about July.

Football season will open with arenas at half capacity.  If the parks are willing to open with much smaller capacity, I think they would be allowed to by August.  It’s going to come down to how few people can you allow in and still make it economically feasible.  The smaller the number of people per square foot the earlier it could open.  

This is the rub.  You could safely let 100 people into any park right now, assuming you had properly outfitted staff to follow them around and disinfect everything they touched or breathed on.  But it would be way more expensive than closing down the park.


----------



## anthony2k7

charmed59 said:


> If I were to take a wild swag, I’d say Florida will start opening for Floridians in mid May.  That means hair salons and restaurants and shops would re-open at half capacity.  Tables at restaurants would be 6 feet apart.  Salons would use every other chair.  Shops would limit customers in the store.  Outdoor children’s parks, beach parking, and sport courts would reopen with the caveat that no groups of over 10 congregate.  Some restaurants and shops in Disney Springs would reopen.
> 
> If that experiment goes well, three or four weeks later they may open hotels again, and welcome tourists looking for a day at the beach.  After two weeks if numbers don’t spike they would increase the size of groups to 100 and allow small concerts and youth sports.  Disney Springs would bring back outdoor entertainment.  That would be about July.
> 
> Football season will open with arenas at half capacity.  If the parks are willing to open with much smaller capacity, I think they would be allowed to by August.  It’s going to come down to how few people can you allow in and still make it economically feasible.  The smaller the number of people per square foot the earlier it could open.
> 
> This is the rub.  You could safely let 100 people into any park right now, assuming you had properly outfitted staff to follow them around and disinfect everything they touched or breathed on.  But it would be way more expensive than closing down the park.


Exactly.

Definitely no big bang reopening going to happen anywhere. Anywhere that reopens will have to work very differently to how they used to work. For many businesses that simply may not be financially viable.


----------



## Remy is Up

charmed59 said:


> If I were to take a wild swag, I’d say Florida will start opening for Floridians in mid May.  That means hair salons and restaurants and shops would re-open at half capacity.  Tables at restaurants would be 6 feet apart.  Salons would use every other chair.  Shops would limit customers in the store.  Outdoor children’s parks, beach parking, and sport courts would reopen with the caveat that no groups of over 10 congregate.  Some restaurants and shops in Disney Springs would reopen.
> 
> If that experiment goes well, three or four weeks later they may open hotels again, and welcome tourists looking for a day at the beach.  After two weeks if numbers don’t spike they would increase the size of groups to 100 and allow small concerts and youth sports.  Disney Springs would bring back outdoor entertainment.  That would be about July.
> 
> Football season will open with arenas at half capacity.  If the parks are willing to open with much smaller capacity, I think they would be allowed to by August.  It’s going to come down to how few people can you allow in and still make it economically feasible.  The smaller the number of people per square foot the earlier it could open.
> 
> This is the rub.  You could safely let 100 people into any park right now, assuming you had properly outfitted staff to follow them around and disinfect everything they touched or breathed on.  But it would be way more expensive than closing down the park.


May Is a pipe dream for any normalcy


----------



## yankeesfan123

charmed59 said:


> If I were to take a wild swag, I’d say Florida will start opening for Floridians in mid May.  That means hair salons and restaurants and shops would re-open at half capacity.  Tables at restaurants would be 6 feet apart.  Salons would use every other chair.  Shops would limit customers in the store.  Outdoor children’s parks, beach parking, and sport courts would reopen with the caveat that no groups of over 10 congregate.  Some restaurants and shops in Disney Springs would reopen.
> 
> If that experiment goes well, three or four weeks later they may open hotels again, and welcome tourists looking for a day at the beach.  After two weeks if numbers don’t spike they would increase the size of groups to 100 and allow small concerts and youth sports.  Disney Springs would bring back outdoor entertainment.  That would be about July.
> 
> Football season will open with arenas at half capacity.  If the parks are willing to open with much smaller capacity, I think they would be allowed to by August.  It’s going to come down to how few people can you allow in and still make it economically feasible.  The smaller the number of people per square foot the earlier it could open.
> 
> This is the rub.  You could safely let 100 people into any park right now, assuming you had properly outfitted staff to follow them around and disinfect everything they touched or breathed on.  But it would be way more expensive than closing down the park.


aaaaand if anything goes wrong, like it did in China when they first started to reopen... everything goes down again.

I think you laid out the best case scenario. Which is very possible.


----------



## mhautz

I guess I have the pessimistic/optimistic view that once we get past this curve and have a little more knowledge and time to plan, we might change up the strategy to establish herd immunity.  A few months of shut down is certainly not going to destroy the economy and was the correct thing for the current outbreak, but it just can't be the long term solution.  It's easy to say we can live with out theme parks, we can live without sports, we can live without <blank>.  It's true, but these things do add up, and their toll on everyone does start to cause harm, even if it's not tangible.   As a part of our general quality of life, we assume some risk (as people point out, fatality rates generally go down during times of recession/depression due to decreased activity) and if we can reach a point where we can "live with it" without overwhelming the health system, we might.  

Of course, this is based on assumptions that immunity actually exists and the fatality rate, especially when well treated, is relatively low.  I could be wrong and maybe this will not be practical (maybe there's no way to let this play out without a heath system burden), but all of the pessimistic outlooks of how it looks to "successfully" mitigate just don't look any better or practical.


----------



## Kadorto

mshanson3121 said:


> Actually, yes there is. Various viruses are known to be able to reactivate, including causing symptoms. Herpes, Epstein-Barr (mono), parvo, varicella and others are all known to be able to reactivate. My husband in particular has had two reactivations of EB.



As far as this thread is concerned,the only thing I'd like to see re-activated is WDW.   Preferably by June..


----------



## lovethesun12

Newcastle said:


> Can someone possibly give me the Reader’s Digest/layperson’s explanation as to what happened with SARS? Is it completely gone save for maybe some specimens tucked away in laboratories somewhere? I’ve been curious about this since the COVID-19 situation started.
> 
> ETA - oops, I realized after posting that this is off topic so please feel free to disregard .


-*believed* to have been "cured" with the same cure we have for coronavirus - strict quarantine/isolation/contact tracing
-reason why many of us are worried politicians will feel pressured by the people that elected them (don't blame them for listening; that is what they were elected to do afterall) to "reopen" the economy too early before they have all cases documented and are able to quarantine and isolate with contact tracing (hopefully technology will make this easier) rather than listen to the advice of health care/math/science experts

I want this to be over but I'm skeptical of how well people will follow these measures and listen to experts rather than what they *want* which makes me think it could go on much longer.


----------



## xuxa777

One thing that Disney will probably have to do to open is to not have CM over 60 , maybe 50 not be in any public facing positions, which will make things difficult in staffing as there is a good bit of CM’s in that age group.


----------



## yankeesfan123

xuxa777 said:


> One thing that Disney will probably have to do to open is to not have CM over 60 , maybe 50 not be in any public facing positions, which will make things difficult in staffing as there is a good bit of CM’s in that age group.


Right. And a large portion of their cast members are either (a) retirees or (b) college program (who we know have been called off for the 6/1 starting “class”). Also, no foreign cast members until at least 8/1...


----------



## xuxa777

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right. And a large portion of their cast members are either (a) retirees or (b) college program (who we know have been called off for the 6/1 starting “class”). Also, no foreign cast members until at least 8/1...


 International cast members will be much sooner but will have to go through 2 week quarantine upon arrival


----------



## Kadorto

xuxa777 said:


> One thing that Disney will probably have to do to open is to not have CM over 60 , maybe 50 not be in any public facing positions, which will make things difficult in staffing as there is a good bit of CM’s in that age group.



I'm over 50 and would gladly take a front line position. I think each person is going to have to make that decision for themselves.   I doubt there will be a shortage of CMs


----------



## mhautz

anthony2k7 said:


> Tell that to the 90 south koreans who had it then tested negative and were symptom free to then develop symptoms and test positive again.


I think most experts still "assume" immunity.  This information just proves that we should be cautious in that assumption for now, but there are definitely plausible explanations for this such as issues with testing.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> “Reactivations” are most likely bad testing, testing too soon etc and anecdotal.
> 
> I am think the second wave concerns are also being given to much weight but understand why they are. The regular flu “second” wave is every fall



Maybe but I believe the south Korean testing regime is supposed to be the absolute best. Including 2x negative tests after symptoms pass to prove clear.

So if the issue there is bad testing then we really shouldn't add any hope to testing being a way out of this in any way.


----------



## xuxa777

Kadorto said:


> I'm over 50 and would gladly take a front line position. I think each person is going to have to make that decision for themselves.   I doubt there will be a shortage of CMs


 
I sure many would say and do that but the liability of Disney alone will dictate it, not the CM.


----------



## shanes17

anthony2k7 said:


> Tell that to the 90 or more south koreans who had it then tested negative and were symptom free to then develop symptoms and test positive again.



It’s very possible the first test was faulty.


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> One thing that Disney will probably have to do to open is to not have CM over 60 , maybe 50 not be in any public facing positions, which will make things difficult in staffing as there is a good bit of CM’s in that age group.


I see 2 issues with that
1) age discrimination, especially since these CMs have proved they can do those jobs prior
2) Young and middle age people are just as likely to catch and spread this. The only benefit to the young is fewer end up dead after getting it. If Disney thinks CMs in those positions will be subject to catching It, they will need precautions in place. Once the precautions are in place, all CMs should be able to do the job who could prior to the pandemic.

And most likely if Disney feels precautions like that need to be in place, they won’t be operating.


----------



## shanes17

mickeymom629 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/carlie...kers-after-coronavirus-shutdown/#7995ad294773
> No time soon will anything be opening.  I am surprised at how many people on these boards have been thinking anything in the near future could be possible, no matter how much we all wish it was otherwise. I am so proud of Disney for doing the right thing as much as they can.  This is so incredibly sad and scary and, obviously, unlike anything we've ever seen.



I don’t think it’s nearly as scary as you think.

The parks hopefully open sooner rather than later.

Keep an eye on Texas the next week or so. Looks like they will be the first state to open up officially. Should that experience go well then you will see others follow and while Disney likely opens in phases, it could start the process sooner. Parks could be opened in June.

There are a lot of smart people in charge of the company. I doubt they are getting numbers from some of the same “public places” we do. Now we have real data that can be used rather than some projections that have been wildly inaccurate, and the data suggests this isn’t nearly as spooky or scary as we were told, which means we should have our parks back soon.

Hang in there everyone and happy Easter!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone know what percentage of WDW CMs are international and CP?


----------



## Remy is Up

mhautz said:


> I guess I have the pessimistic/optimistic view that once we get past this curve and have a little more knowledge and time to plan, we might change up the strategy to establish herd immunity.  A few months of shut down is certainly not going to destroy the economy and was the correct thing for the current outbreak, but it just can't be the long term solution.  It's easy to say we can live with out theme parks, we can live without sports, we can live without <blank>.  It's true, but these things do add up, and their toll on everyone does start to cause harm, even if it's not tangible.   As a part of our general quality of life, we assume some risk (as people point out, fatality rates generally go down during times of recession/depression due to decreased activity) and if we can reach a point where we can "live with it" without overwhelming the health system, we might.
> 
> Of course, this is based on assumptions that immunity actually exists and the fatality rate, especially when well treated, is relatively low.  I could be wrong and maybe this will not be practical (maybe there's no way to let this play out without a heath system burden), but all of the pessimistic outlooks of how it looks to "successfully" mitigate just don't look any better or practical.


The economy is already destroyed. Layoffs. Business that will not reopen, etc etc. Damage is done already. Being closed another 2-3 months wont make it better or worse. But reopening too soon and causing closures to last 6 more months beyond the 2 or 3 would. DisCo realizes that.


----------



## Remy is Up

shanes17 said:


> I don’t think it’s nearly as scary as you think.
> 
> The parks hopefully open sooner rather than later.
> 
> Keep an eye on Texas the next week or so. Looks like they will be the first state to open up officially. Should that experience go well then you will see others follow and while Disney likely opens in phases, it could start the process sooner. Parks could be opened in June.
> 
> There are a lot of smart people in charge of the company. I doubt they are getting numbers from some of the same “public places” we do. Now we have real data that can be used rather than some projections that have been wildly inaccurate, and the data suggests this isn’t nearly as spooky or scary as we were told, which means we should have our parks back soon.
> 
> Hang in there everyone and happy Easter!


Nice optimism however misplaced. The company has contingencies and targets and sooner isnt one of them at this point. Itll be later. Windows on targets close off daily. We are in july at this point and quickly.moving towards august.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Any guesses if DLR and WDW will open at the same time?  We're supposed to go to both this summer.  DLR is the last week of July and can't really be moved.  WDW was supposed to be May and I now have several backup ressies for WDW in June and July.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Nice optimism however misplaced. The company has contingencies and targets and sooner isnt one of them at this point. Itll be later. Windows on targets close off daily. We are in july at this point and quickly.moving towards august.


Source?


----------



## shanes17

Remy is Up said:


> Nice optimism however misplaced. The company has contingencies and targets and sooner isnt one of them at this point. Itll be later. Windows on targets close off daily. We are in july at this point and quickly.moving towards august.



Curious how you would know this as fact?


----------



## SaintsManiac

shanes17 said:


> Curious how you would know this as fact?




It's not fact.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I have noticed that the posters who think things will open later present their opinions as facts.  In truth I don't think anyone, even Disney, knows at this point when they're reopening.  It's interesting to read everyone's opinions though!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Remy is Up said:


> Nice optimism however misplaced. The company has contingencies and targets and sooner isnt one of them at this point. Itll be later. Windows on targets close off daily. We are in july at this point and quickly.moving towards august.


Well that’s a whole lot of IMHO speculation...

As far as Disney parks are concerned, they are accepting reservations starting June 1. That could change any day but as of today it has not.


----------



## Jroceagles

gottalovepluto said:


> Well that’s a whole lot of IMHO speculation...
> 
> As far as Disney parks are concerned, they are accepting reservations starting June 1. That could change any day but as of today it has not.


That's the optimism we need!!!!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Remy is Up said:


> Nice optimism however misplaced. The company has contingencies and targets and sooner isnt one of them at this point. Itll be later. Windows on targets close off daily. We are in july at this point and quickly.moving towards august.


Well if this is all so set in stone as you suggest and any trips scheduled prior to July are definitely not going to happen and we are quickly progressing into August, it would be nice if Disney would share this info with the consumers, stop allowing them to book trips during those time frames and stop holding the money hostage of those who have. I mean if it’s all so set in stone...


----------



## gottalovepluto

magickingdomprincess said:


> Any guesses if DLR and WDW will open at the same time?  We're supposed to go to both this summer.  DLR is the last week of July and can't really be moved.  WDW was supposed to be May and I now have several backup ressies for WDW in June and July.


I think they will open together. They closed at the same time despite their states being at seemingly different stages of pandemic.

(You saw the news Disney changed Marvel Land from the July opening date to “coming soon” on the website?)


----------



## mshanson3121

Mzpalmtree said:


> Well if this is all so set in stone as you suggest and any trips scheduled prior to July are definitely not going to happen and we are quickly progressing into August, it would be nice if Disney would share this info with the consumers, stop allowing them to book trips during those time frames and stop holding the money hostage of those who have. I mean if it’s all so set in stone...



That's just not how Disney works. They left people hanging until what 24 hours out for April 1st? Disney Land was accepting bookings and offering a sale on trips that weren't going to happen. Disney needs to hang onto every dollar for every day that they can right now. After all, as people love to say here, they are first and foremost a business with shareholders to answer to.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

mshanson3121 said:


> That's just not how Disney works. They left people hanging until what 24 hours out for April 1st? Disney Land was accepting bookings and offering a sale on trips that weren't going to happen. Disney needs to hang onto every dollar for every day that they can right now. After all, as people love to say here, they are first and foremost a business concerned with shareholders to answer to.


With all due respect, I understand how Disney works and I do know that they need money and will hold on to as much of it as they can, but I also really think they want to open as soon as it is safe and will be profitable to do so.

Edited to add:
I don’t have any insider connections etc. Just a guess like everyone else. I also don’t think Disney likes angering (and potentially alienating their customers) and refunding loads of money if they can help it.


----------



## jknezek

Mzpalmtree said:


> Well if this is all so set in stone as you suggest and any trips scheduled prior to July are definitely not going to happen and we are quickly progressing into August, it would be nice if Disney would share this info with the consumers, stop allowing them to book trips during those time frames and stop holding the money hostage of those who have. I mean if it’s all so set in stone...


What money are they keeping hostage? Anybody can have their full refund from Disney at any time right now. Just ask for it. 

Now if your optimism is such that you believe a trip in May or June will happen, Disney isn't holding your money hostage... you are choosing to allow them to keep it.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they will open together. They closed at the same time despite their states being at seemingly different stages of pandemic.
> 
> (You saw the news Disney changed Marvel Land from the July opening date to “coming soon” on the website?)



Yeah, I saw that unfortunately   

Your rationale does make sense to open at the same time. It's funny, I see the idea for WDW to only opening WDW to hotel guests and maybe AP holders, and I'm like yeah, good idea (because I'm both).  But for DLR I'm really hoping they don't use the same approach because I'm neither!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

jknezek said:


> What money are they keeping hostage? Anybody can have their full refund from Disney at any time right now. Just ask for it.
> 
> Now if your optimism is such that you believe a trip in May or June will happen, Disney isn't holding your money hostage... you are choosing to allow them to keep it.


IF they absolutely know without a shadow of a doubt that at this point they are not opening until July or August, then there is absolutely no reason for them to be keeping any bookings prior to that and doing so knowing that you will not deliver and, moreover, do not even intend to is disingenuous. And that I do have an issue with. Not that it matters, but I do not have a trip booked in May or June. I do have a trip booked in July. I don’t know if that trip will happen at all. I am in the same camp as everyone else and don’t know—no optimism here, but what I am saying is that if Disney knows it isn’t going to happen already without a shadow of a doubt then it’s wrong to keep stringing us along to keep our money. That is ALL I am saying. If you disagree with me then that’s fine.

Edited to add: I am NOT a Disney hater. I LOVE Disney. Which is why I am hopeful that they are “preparing” to be closed through August but don’t know they WILL be closed through through August as suggested.


----------



## gottalovepluto

magickingdomprincess said:


> Yeah, I saw that unfortunately
> 
> Your rationale does make sense to open at the same time. It's funny, I see the idea for WDW to only opening WDW to hotel guests and maybe AP holders, and I'm like yeah, good idea (because I'm both).  But for DLR I'm really hoping they don't use the same approach because I'm neither!


Hahaha I totally get that limited/not limited feeling


----------



## tfiga

Praying my son gets to go on his trip June 28th. He was a senior in high school and has saved for years for this trip. He has already lost his basketball playoffs, banquet, prom, clap out, his graduation and all night grad party. Currently he is watching videos of WDW rides.


----------



## mhautz

Remy is Up said:


> The economy is already destroyed. Layoffs. Business that will not reopen, etc etc. Damage is done already. Being closed another 2-3 months wont make it better or worse. But reopening too soon and causing closures to last 6 more months beyond the 2 or 3 would. DisCo realizes that.


I respectfully disagree.  Without being political, the idea of the $2 trillion stimulus plan is that the government can afford to subsidize a good chunk of the population doing nothing because we NEED them to do nothing.  While I'm not denying there is real damage (there definitely is), the hope is for it to be a "pause" button on the economy.  The longer this goes, the less sustainable it is for the government to subsidize such a large portion of the population and the more businesses that will not be able to un-pause it.  

I do agree that Disney being closed another 2-3 months probably won't be catastrophic, but it seems like a lot the proposed strategies for dealing with coronavirus don't allow for even that.  There seems to be this general view that Disney will "need" to stay closed for much longer, which is where the risk that it does cause major damage comes in.



magickingdomprincess said:


> I have noticed that the posters who think things will open later present their opinions as facts.  In truth I don't think anyone, even Disney, knows at this point when they're reopening.  It's interesting to read everyone's opinions though!



Pessimism is more based in "realism" which makes it easier to mistake for objectivity and facts.   It's also generally harder to "disprove".  I'm generally fine with pessimism (I'm usually a pessimist), but being realistic does not make it any less an opinion.  It's not just semantics to say there is a huge difference between "At the earliest Disney won't open until 2021" and "I just think the earliest Disney can open is 2021".


----------



## xuxa777

mhautz said:


> I respectfully disagree.  Without being political, the idea of the $2 trillion stimulus plan is that the government can afford to subsidize a good chunk of the population doing nothing because we NEED them to do nothing.  While I'm not denying there is real damage (there definitely is), the hope is for it to be a "pause" button on the economy.  The longer this goes, the less sustainable it is for the government to subsidize such a large portion of the population and the more businesses that will not be able to un-pause it.
> 
> I do agree that Disney being closed another 2-3 months probably won't be catastrophic, but it seems like a lot the proposed strategies for dealing with coronavirus don't allow for even that.  There seems to be this general view that Disney will "need" to stay closed for much longer, which is where the risk that it does cause major damage comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Pessimism is more based in "realism" which makes it easier to mistake for objectivity and facts.   It's also generally harder to "disprove".  I'm generally fine with pessimism (I'm usually a pessimist), but being realistic does not make it any less an opinion.  It's not just semantics to say there is a huge difference between "At the earliest Disney won't open until 2021" and "I just think the earliest Disney can open is 2021".



Totally agree to say the economy is already destroyed so Disney will take their time is a bit hyperbolic.  If things don't open sooner the economy will get much much worse.  Disney will survive but their customers won't.

Also if there was a magic wand and next week that everythig was totally safe and was no doubt the DIsney Parks could open in less than a month if not sooner, in some shape or form.


----------



## Kadorto

Mzpalmtree said:


> Well if this is all so set in stone as you suggest and any trips scheduled prior to July are definitely not going to happen and we are quickly progressing into August, it would be nice if Disney would share this info with the consumers, stop allowing them to book trips during those time frames and stop holding the money hostage of those who have. I mean if it’s all so set in stone...



Disney promptly refunded my money for our April trip...  and we rebooked for later this year, knowing that these are uncertain times and our future trip may not happen.   Whether or not you want to book a trip is completely up to you.. no hostage taking necessary.   But here's some pixie dust to cheer you up!


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> That's the optimism we need!!!!


Optimism is one thing, realism is another. I don’t think anyone is being overly pessimistic. I think many realize that this isn’t going to be a fast reopening process.


----------



## dtrain

If they open too soon and there's an outbreak in the parks, people will relentlessly bash Disney for not waiting until it was safe.  If they make a statement saying the parks will remain closed until 2021, people will bash Disney for being overly cautious and not opening for the Holidays.  It really is a no win situation for them right now.

In my opinion, the smart play is to shut it down for the rest of the year.


----------



## xuxa777

dtrain said:


> If they open too soon and there's an outbreak in the parks, people will relentlessly bash Disney for not waiting until it was safe.  If they make a statement saying the parks will remain closed until 2021, people will bash Disney for being overly cautious and not opening for the Holidays.  It really is a no win situation for them right now.
> 
> In my opinion, the smart play is to shut it down for the rest of the year.



That will be quite the opposite of a smart play. Making that decision now would be reckless and a very bad business move.


----------



## jamescanuck2001

Fact is, tomorrow there may be an announcement of a $10 test kit that can test for the presence of the virus, or antibodies.  Which, after mass production and distribution of the kits, would allow for isolation of the infected to a reasonable level of accuracy (reducing the fatality risk to similar to other communicable diseases).

Given this, Disney has no choice but to continue to book rooms and packages, on the chance that a resolution to the matter will come soon.  They certainly do not want to see a resolution come, and nothing has been booked!

Smart money, though, is no Disney for months yet


----------



## xuxa777

jamescanuck2001 said:


> ....
> 
> Smart money, though, is no Disney for months yet



While I don't know about how smart Wall Street is but judging from last week they are generally thinking sooner than later


----------



## jamescanuck2001

xuxa777 said:


> While I don't know about how smart Wall Street is but judging from last week they are generally thinking sooner than later



Going by history, not very smart.  I wouldn't consider Wall Street actions as indicative of anything wrt Disney Parks.


----------



## xuxa777

jamescanuck2001 said:


> Going by history, not very smart.  I wouldn't consider Wall Street actions as indicative of anything wrt Disney Parks.


,  at least they are putting money on the line with their opinion.


----------



## anthony2k7

shanes17 said:


> It’s very possible the first test was faulty.


And the 2nd? Two negative tests are required by WHO guidelines to be classed as recovered.


----------



## choirfarm

Jroceagles said:


> That's the optimism we need!!!!


Optimism is ok.  We don't know, but optimism that leads to dangerous actions for others can be deadly.  I cannot wish the sun to shine.


----------



## Kadorto

jamescanuck2001 said:


> Fact is, tomorrow there may be an announcement of a $10 test kit that can test for the presence of the virus, or antibodies.  Which, after mass production and distribution of the kits, would allow for isolation of the infected to a reasonable level of accuracy (reducing the fatality risk to similar to other communicable diseases).
> 
> Given this, Disney has no choice but to continue to book rooms and packages, on the chance that a resolution to the matter will come soon.  They certainly do not want to see a resolution come, and nothing has been booked!
> 
> Smart money, though, is no Disney for months yet



Well..  as a Disney shareholder, I like to think of myself as smart money.   I still believe we're on track for a June opening, maybe a bit earlier.


----------



## WeatherLights

Mzpalmtree said:


> With all due respect, I understand how Disney works and I do know that they need money and will hold on to as much of it as they can, but I also really think they want to open as soon as it is safe and will be profitable to do so.
> 
> Edited to add:
> I don’t have any insider connections etc. Just a guess like everyone else. I also don’t think Disney likes angering (and potentially alienating their customers) and refunding loads of money if they can help it.



The profitable part is, in my opinion, also going to be very important in determining a re-opening date.  If the need for social distancing continues, and businesses can only "safely" open if certain distancing measures are implemented, it might not be profitable for Disneyworld to open any time soon.  Their profits come from packing people in!  

Anyone on this board have a good estimate of the average attendance numbers and average spend per person per day? We could then do some back of the envelope math to see how much Disney would need to charge per person if they limited  attendance by, for example, 50% or 75%.


----------



## aibo

Dr. Anthony Fauci hope it will be safe to vote i November, i say wash hands, read a good book, be kind to your family and friends. Sitt still in the boat.


----------



## Runnsally

aibo said:


> Dr. Anthony Fauci hope it will be safe to vote i November, i say wash hands, read a good book, be kind to your family and friends. Sitt still in the boat.


Finally some clarity.


----------



## dynastyyanks

Mzpalmtree said:


> Well if this is all so set in stone as you suggest and any trips scheduled prior to July are definitely not going to happen and we are quickly progressing into August, it would be nice if Disney would share this info with the consumers, stop allowing them to book trips during those time frames and stop holding the money hostage of those who have. I mean if it’s all so set in stone...



They’ve done this before though, when they were accepting reservations for April 1st until the last days of March. There are a lot of advantages to them for doing it this way. It allows them to be more reactive to the to present state of the virus, which with projections swinging significantly week to week now is a necessity. Plus, it drastically reduces the stress on their phone lines that a long term cancellation would cause. Definitely annoying for us, but I wouldn’t put a ton of stock into when they are accepting reservations.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> Optimism is ok.  We don't know, but optimism that leads to dangerous actions for others can be deadly.  I cannot wish the sun to shine.


I can!


----------



## juice0358

Kadorto said:


> Well..  as a Disney shareholder, I like to think of myself as smart money.   I still believe we're on track for a June opening, maybe a bit earlier.


How will they open before June? They just agreed to furlough their service workers, Universal has announced they will be closed until June 1 st. What from this points to you thinking they will ramp everything up before June?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Truly curious. What signs, outside of an outright announcement, would we see for an opening? For example if they were to open on June 1 by what date would we see increased CM activity at the parks and/or resorts. And by extension if it would take X amount of time from an increase in activity to open can we use that as a reliable benchmark to be on the lookout for?


----------



## jknezek

WonderlandisReality said:


> Truly curious. What signs, outside of an outright announcement, would we see for an opening? For example if they were to open on June 1 by what date would we see increased CM activity at the parks and/or resorts. And by extension if it would take X amount of time from an increase in activity to open can we use that as a reliable benchmark to be on the lookout for?


For parks I'd say 3-6 weeks minimum to hire people back, get food and supplies delivered. Restart and check ride mechanisms. Give everything a polish and work out the procedure adjustments they will have to make for virus mitigation and cast worker and employee safety. 

For resorts and restaurants 1-3 weeks. Mostly hiring people back and getting supplies back in.


----------



## Redhead5

Just because Disney is taking reservations starting June 1st means nothing. Any company as big as Disney has to continue to plan in case they can open but it doesn't mean they will.


----------



## yankeesfan123

WonderlandisReality said:


> Truly curious. What signs, outside of an outright announcement, would we see for an opening? For example if they were to open on June 1 by what date would we see increased CM activity at the parks and/or resorts. And by extension if it would take X amount of time from an increase in activity to open can we use that as a reliable benchmark to be on the lookout for?


Great question! I’d expect to see college program workers NOT be canceled and actually head down at least a few weeks before opening. With social media, we’d all know if that was occurring. Just like we know the CP employees for 6/1 were canceled. 

I’d also expect to see Disney construction in parks occurring for quite some time before parks opening. If a dozen painters aren’t even there painting the castle, I don’t think they’d have 50,000 guests in the MK. 
I also think if the actual parks are opening, we’d have official notice at least a month ahead of time.

just guesses though


----------



## Mzpalmtree

dynastyyanks said:


> They’ve done this before though, when they were accepting reservations for April 1st until the last days of March. There are a lot of advantages to them for doing it this way. It allows them to be more reactive to the to present state of the virus, which with projections swinging significantly week to week now is a necessity. Plus, it drastically reduces the stress on their phone lines that a long term cancellation would cause. Definitely annoying for us, but I wouldn’t put a ton of stock into when they are accepting reservations.


I don’t want to keep having this argument because everyone is going to believe what they want, but when they closed on March 16, they had to have time to come up with a plan. Yes, I know they were still selling rooms, etc for dates they were probably sure they could not keep, however, I think they were trying to come up with an announcement of what they could do before they took a stance on what happened after April 1–at this point we were working within less than a two week time frame.  Then they stopped selling rooms, etc until after June 1. What the previous poster stated was that Disney KNOWS they will not open until July or probably August and that there is no possibility that it will be sooner. That implies that any rooms etc being sold for June (which is still a month and a half out—not two weeks) are being sold pretty far in advance with no plans to be fulfilled. I am sorry but I would like to think they wouldn’t do that if they didn’t think there was even a remote possibility that they could fulfill them in some fashion. I think there is a big difference between what happened with April and what is being implied is happening now. I’m not saying they wouldn’t do it, what I’m saying is that I’d like to THINK they wouldn’t. Take it as you will, but I’m entitled to my opinion as anyone else.


----------



## Carol_

Farro said:


> Saw this on Facebook!
> 
> View attachment 487302


That’s totally me. I have reservations. I’ll wear the PAPR and undergo hosing down procedures. Let me back into the Bubble!


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mzpalmtree said:


> I don’t want to keep having this argument because everyone is going to believe what they want, but when they closed on March 16, they had to have time to come up with a plan. Yes, I know they were still selling rooms, etc for dates they were probably sure they could not keep, however, I think they were trying to come up with an announcement of what they could do before they took a stance on what happened after April 1–at this point we were working within less than a two week time frame.  Then they stopped selling rooms, etc until after June 1. What the previous poster stated was that Disney KNOWS they will not open until July or probably August and that there is no possibility that it will be sooner. That implies that any rooms etc being sold for June (which is still a month and a half out—not two weeks) are being sold pretty far in advance with no plans to be fulfilled. I am sorry but I would like to think they wouldn’t do that if they didn’t think there was even a possibility that they could fulfill them in some fashion. I think there is a big difference between what happened with April and what is being implied is happening now. I’m not saying they wouldn’t do it, what I’m saying is that I’d like to THINK they wouldn’t. Take it as you will, but I’m entitled to my opinion as anyone else.


No offense and I hope to not rude, but no one had a plan on 3/16 or, if they did, it’s rubbish. Even the NBA hoped to only close for two weeks and actually finish the season! I’m an MLS season ticket holder and I got an email on 3/16 saying that only 1 game would need to be rescheduled lol.

Disney was hoping to be ready to reopen on 6/1, and maybe they still are hoping so. We don’t know. But what we do know is that they have a lot of people’s money for check-in starting 6/1, and many of them will just rebook again and again and again (rather than cancel) if they can’t open by then.

China just finally restarted their baseball league. 5-6 months after their outbreak started. And with zero fans. Zero. And I don’t see any announcement of HK of Shanghai starting up operations anytime soon.

I think Disney had hopes. Not a plan.


----------



## Kadorto

juice0358 said:


> How will they open before June? They just agreed to furlough their service workers, Universal has announced they will be closed until June 1 st. What from this points to you thinking they will ramp everything up before June?



Oh.. that's easy..   supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!!


----------



## WeatherLights

yankeesfan123 said:


> .....I think Disney had hopes. Not a plan.



Agree.  The theory that Disney is operating with secret information that allows them to plan to a grater degree of certainty than any other business or government agency is just not accurate.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

yankeesfan123 said:


> No offense and I hope to not rude, but no one had a plan on 3/16 or, if they did, it’s rubbish. Even the NBA hoped to only close for two weeks and actually finish the season! I’m an MLS season ticket holder and I got an email on 3/16 saying that only 1 game would need to be rescheduled lol.
> 
> Disney was hoping to be ready to reopen on 6/1, and maybe they still are hoping so. We don’t know. But what we do know is that they have a lot of people’s money for check-in starting 6/1, and many of them will just rebook again and again and again (rather than cancel) if they can’t open by then.
> 
> China just finally restarted their baseball league. 5-6 months after their outbreak started. And with zero fans. Zero. And I don’t see any announcement of HK of Shanghai starting up operations anytime soon.
> 
> I think Disney had hopes. Not a plan.


I really need to stop responding and I will leave this thread and not do so ongoing, but what I actually said what that they needed time to come up with a plan after they closed on March 16. Not that they had a plan. That they needed time to develop one which is why they did not stop selling rooms in April at that point and waited to do so...I really can’t understand why everyone has such a problem with what I am saying. I do think Disney has hopes and plans for their future. I’m sure they have best case scenario hopes/plans and worst case which change all the time. My only issue was that the previous poster indicated that he/she somehow had inside information that without a shadow of a doubt Disney will not open before July or likely August. Clearly, many on this thread disagree with my belief/hope that Disney would not defraud people by selling them a product this far out that they had 0 intent to fulfill.


----------



## Kadorto

Not sure of the accuracy of these..  but I could see the parks being reopened in reverse order starting with phase 3 and then working up from there depending on how it goes.   


*Phase A Closure*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no admission of guests even with FastPass+ reservations unless they have one of the following:

Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
Those staying at a Disney Resort
Annual Passholders
Those re-entering the park that day.
Those "hopping" from another park.
Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
*Phase B Closure*
No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or hopping from another park unless they have one of the following:

Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
Those staying at a Disney Resort with FastPass+ reservations
Annual Passholders
Those re-entering the park that day.
Those "hopping" from another park.
Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
*Phase 1 Closure*
Casual visitors are turned away at the automobile toll plazas. This means that people without tickets, those with one-day, single-park tickets, and those intending to use cast member passes will not be allowed to park.
Other guests may enter such as:

Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
Those staying at a Disney Resort
Annual Passholders
Those re-entering the park that day.
Those "hopping" from another park.
Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
Those arriving via Disney transportation
Phase 1 is the most common closure level over the past 10 years and frequently happens during busy times like the Christmas and Easter periods.
*Phase 2 Closure*
The only guests allowed through the turnstiles and into the parking lots are:

Those staying at a Disney Resort
Annual Passholders
Those re-entering the park that day.
Those "hopping" from another park.
Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
Those arriving via Disney transportation
*Phase 3 Closure*
The only guests allowed through the turnstiles and into the parking lots are:

Those staying at a Disney Resort
Annual Passholders
Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
*Phase 4 Closure*
The park and parking lot are closed to all arriving guests. It is very rare that any of the parks get to Phase 4 and has only happened a few times in the past 15 years.


----------



## Jroceagles

WonderlandisReality said:


> Truly curious. What signs, outside of an outright announcement, would we see for an opening? For example if they were to open on June 1 by what date would we see increased CM activity at the parks and/or resorts. And by extension if it would take X amount of time from an increase in activity to open can we use that as a reliable benchmark to be on the lookout for?


Furloughed employees can be called back at any time....


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Remy is Up said:


> The economy is already destroyed. Layoffs. Business that will not reopen, etc etc. Damage is done already. Being closed another 2-3 months wont make it better or worse.


I'd agree that there has already been damage done to the economy.  But the assertion that remaining closed another 2-3 months will not cause any further damage is highly unlikely.  The longer this goes on, the worse it's going to get.


----------



## jade1

I'm planning to go when they reopen. 

My guess is there will be an announcement of some kind.


----------



## aibo

My daughter...."Someday nothing will be like before"


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> Furloughed employees can be called back at any time....


Of course, but some will need to travel I assume even USA CMs so I would guess they will be given at least a weeks notice before their due back at work


----------



## xuxa777

There most likely won’t be an issue with crowds, people will come. remember with the virus actively spreading and concern already high about it already. MK was packed the last night. All major league sports had already shut down the previous week.


----------



## elleherself

I think it will be several months longer before we see the Florida parks back open. I think they will be among the LAST things to open, after things like schools and office buildings are back to normal, after sports teams are back to playing with fans in the stadiums. I think the only thing that won't be open before theme parks is cruise ships. I am planning to look to Shanghai and Tokyo for an idea of timeline-- once those reopen we will have a very good idea of what we can expect as far as our US timeline goes.

I think even if huge strides are made in identifying, treating, and preventing the virus, the order of things opening back up would still put things like theme parks among the last things to fully come back up, we will see many other things come back before them. It won't be a day like "Society's open!" We'll see hospitals performing non emergency, and then elective procedures. We'll see restaurants back. We'll see movie theaters back. And we'll have an idea of what our post-coronavirus world will look like before the gates reopen.

I never imagined they'd be closed this long when they did, so my guess is probably a poor one, but for now I'm going with September for theme parks.


----------



## Lumpy1106

On our last trip back from WDW. we faced a REALLY long security line at the airport.  We were just getting ready for the long wait when a dog handler walked by us, telling us to keep our phones put away and keep our shoes on.  They then walked a dog by us and - BINGO,we were through, in minutes.  So I got to thinking, could they do the same thing with COVID?  Turns out I'm not the only one with this thought;

https://www.citylab.com/life/2020/0...-dogs-smell-detect-covid-19-infection/609403/

Imagine if simply walking a dog by the security screening line would be all it would take to identify anyone with COVID?  That would get the parks, airports, you name it, back up and running in no time.  Not only that, but the article states that the dogs could be trained in 4-6 weeks, not months.


----------



## Pucks104

Lumpy1106 said:


> On our last trip back from WDW. we faced a REALLY long security line at the airport.  We were just getting ready for the long wait when a dog handler walked by us, telling us to keep our phones put away and keep our shoes on.  They then walked a dog by us and - BINGO,we were through, in minutes.  So I got to thinking, could they do the same thing with COVID?  Turns out I'm not the only one with this thought;
> 
> https://www.citylab.com/life/2020/0...-dogs-smell-detect-covid-19-infection/609403/
> 
> Imagine if simply walking a dog by the security screening line would be all it would take to identify anyone with COVID?  That would get the parks, airports, you name it, back up and running in no time.  Not only that, but the article states that the dogs could be trained in 4-6 weeks, not months.


Could happen. Dogs have amazing scenting abilities. I have done some tracking with dogs and their ability to hone in on specific scents something.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

jknezek said:


> For parks I'd say 3-6 weeks minimum to hire people back, get food and supplies delivered. Restart and check ride mechanisms. Give everything a polish and work out the procedure adjustments they will have to make for virus mitigation and cast worker and employee safety.
> 
> For resorts and restaurants 1-3 weeks. Mostly hiring people back and getting supplies back in.


I don't know for sure but would rides need to be inspected again before opening and if so how long would that take


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> There most likely won’t be an issue with crowds, people will come. remember with the virus actively spreading and concern already high about it already. MK was packed the last night. All major league sports had already shut down the previous week.


Again, wait and see, but I'm fairly sure you're wrong.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Again, wait and see, but I'm fairly sure you're wrong.



If Disney were to open tomorrow there would be thousands of VLOGGERS alone that would show up.  Add another couple of thousand locals.  I mean would be nowhere near full but it would be more than you think I would bet.  Another thread or someone on twitter put out a poll and something like 60% said they would go back right away when it opened.


----------



## GeneralTso

I think these closures are going to extend for a lot longer than people think, or imagine.
Without a vaccine, it is unsafe to open a public gathering space, especially the scale of a theme park or sports arena.

Call me crazy, but I think it will be sometime in 2021 when Disney reopens anything. It's just too risky.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeneralTso said:


> I think these closures are going to extend for a lot longer than people think, or imagine.
> *Without a vaccine, it is unsafe to open a public gathering space*, especially the scale of a theme park or sports arena.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think it will be sometime in 2021 when Disney reopens anything. It's just too risky.


TX would like a word


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> If Disney were to open tomorrow there would be thousands of VLOGGERS alone that would show up.  Add another couple of thousand locals.  I mean would be nowhere near full but it would be more than you think I would bet.  Another thread or someone on twitter put out a poll and something like 60% said they would go back right away when it opened.


Ok opening day a few thousand vloggers and locals turn up and make MK worth opening. What about the other parks, or MK on day 2?


----------



## TDSAXX

GeneralTso said:


> I think these closures are going to extend for a lot longer than people think, or imagine.
> Without a vaccine, it is unsafe to open a public gathering space, especially the scale of a theme park or sports arena.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think it will be sometime in 2021 when Disney reopens anything. It's just too risky.


You’re crazy (no offense you asked for it).


----------



## Farro

GeneralTso said:


> I think these closures are going to extend for a lot longer than people think, or imagine.
> Without a vaccine, it is unsafe to open a public gathering space, especially the scale of a theme park or sports arena.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think it will be sometime in 2021 when Disney reopens anything. It's just too risky.



Okay, you're crazy!


----------



## jlwhitney

GeneralTso said:


> I think these closures are going to extend for a lot longer than people think, or imagine.
> Without a vaccine, it is unsafe to open a public gathering space, especially the scale of a theme park or sports arena.
> 
> Call me crazy, but I think it will be sometime in 2021 when Disney reopens anything. It's just too risky.



I think the opposite and people are going to be surprised that things do open up earlier. I agree theme parks are gonna take longer than most of our local stuff, but bottom line is that 98% of people survive it, possibly more and there is no guarantee a vaccine will ever happen. Sure there may be one in 12-18 months or could take 2 plus years or things could change and no attempts produce the results they need.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Spridell said:


> If Disney were to open tomorrow there would be thousands of VLOGGERS alone that would show up.  Add another couple of thousand locals.  I mean would be nowhere near full but it would be more than you think I would bet.  Another thread or someone on twitter put out a poll and something like 60% said they would go back right away when it opened.


That’s why when the parks first open they need to open to resort guests only and not AP (just keep extending the AP end dates) or off site guests.

Also WDW also needs to not allow new reservations at the resorts for the sake of having a soft opening until they are actually ready.

Re-opening is going to be a logistical challenge which they can’t just drop right in and would benefit from some sort of soft opening.


----------



## dmband

Kadorto said:


> Not sure of the accuracy of these..  but I could see the parks being reopened in reverse order starting with phase 3 and then working up from there depending on how it goes.
> 
> 
> *Phase A Closure*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no admission of guests even with FastPass+ reservations unless they have one of the following:
> 
> Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
> Those staying at a Disney Resort
> Annual Passholders
> Those re-entering the park that day.
> Those "hopping" from another park.
> Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
> *Phase B Closure*
> No admission of guests with one day tickets, and no re-entering or hopping from another park unless they have one of the following:
> 
> Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
> Those staying at a Disney Resort with FastPass+ reservations
> Annual Passholders
> Those re-entering the park that day.
> Those "hopping" from another park.
> Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
> *Phase 1 Closure*
> Casual visitors are turned away at the automobile toll plazas. This means that people without tickets, those with one-day, single-park tickets, and those intending to use cast member passes will not be allowed to park.
> Other guests may enter such as:
> 
> Those with multi-day or multi-park tickets
> Those staying at a Disney Resort
> Annual Passholders
> Those re-entering the park that day.
> Those "hopping" from another park.
> Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
> Those arriving via Disney transportation
> Phase 1 is the most common closure level over the past 10 years and frequently happens during busy times like the Christmas and Easter periods.
> *Phase 2 Closure*
> The only guests allowed through the turnstiles and into the parking lots are:
> 
> Those staying at a Disney Resort
> Annual Passholders
> Those re-entering the park that day.
> Those "hopping" from another park.
> Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
> Those arriving via Disney transportation
> *Phase 3 Closure*
> The only guests allowed through the turnstiles and into the parking lots are:
> 
> Those staying at a Disney Resort
> Annual Passholders
> Those with in-park reservations or appointments.
> *Phase 4 Closure*
> The park and parking lot are closed to all arriving guests. It is very rare that any of the parks get to Phase 4 and has only happened a few times in the past 15 years.


This is exactly what I have been thinking.
Makes sense and would control crowds


----------



## dm1996

Disney Springs should be able to open up with restrictions in late May. If that goes well, I think they will open selected resorts that they can staff quickly. 
I would think mid June for MK and probably HS. I don’t think they will be able to staff all four parks nor do I think they will need it until fears die down a bit. I think Epcot and AK are likely to stay closed until they can get the college program at full capacity. 
Who knows what science will bring us tomorrow or next week. So many brilliant people out there working on this that I can only think somebody will find the answer.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Ok opening day a few thousand vloggers and locals turn up and make MK worth opening. What about the other parks, or MK on day 2?



I would bet we are going to see a lot of people coming that are within driving distance to the World.  Very very similar to what happened after 9/11.  First couple of months lots of people driving instead of flying.  So could be half to quarter full depending on whats open.


----------



## mshanson3121

Lumpy1106 said:


> On our last trip back from WDW. we faced a REALLY long security line at the airport.  We were just getting ready for the long wait when a dog handler walked by us, telling us to keep our phones put away and keep our shoes on.  They then walked a dog by us and - BINGO,we were through, in minutes.  So I got to thinking, could they do the same thing with COVID?  Turns out I'm not the only one with this thought;
> 
> https://www.citylab.com/life/2020/0...-dogs-smell-detect-covid-19-infection/609403/
> 
> Imagine if simply walking a dog by the security screening line would be all it would take to identify anyone with COVID?  That would get the parks, airports, you name it, back up and running in no time.  Not only that, but the article states that the dogs could be trained in 4-6 weeks, not months.



Honestly it wouldn't surprise me. After all they are able to detect brain tumors, seizures before they happen and a host of other things. And maybe I'm crazy, but I could easily see this being implemented in Disney at security.


----------



## JPM4

dm1996 said:


> Disney Springs should be able to open up with restrictions in late May. If that goes well, I think they will open selected resorts that they can staff quickly.
> I would think mid June for MK and probably HS. I don’t think they will be able to staff all four parks nor do I think they will need it until fears die down a bit. I think Epcot and AK are likely to stay closed until they can get the college program at full capacity.
> Who knows what science will bring us tomorrow or next week. So many brilliant people out there working on this that I can only think somebody will find the answer.


I don’t see them opening anything unless they can open all 4 parks at once. They would have to refund even more money for the people who go and already purchased tickets under the assumption all 4 parks are available.


----------



## Spridell

JPM4 said:


> I don’t see them opening anything unless they can open all 4 parks at once. They would have to refund even more money for the people who go and already purchased tickets under the assumption all 4 parks are available.



Disney Springs WILL DEFINITELY open first and possibly next month or end of Next Month. 

Disney Springs has a lot of locals that frequent it and as soon as some of the restrictions are lifted in Florida I see it opening fairly quickly.

The parks and hotels are a different story.


----------



## HuskieJohn

JPM4 said:


> I don’t see them opening anything unless they can open all 4 parks at once. They would have to refund even more money for the people who go and already purchased tickets under the assumption all 4 parks are available.


They close the parks for hurricanes but the resorts are still open...so why wouldn’t that be an option here?

Also with the DVC contracts WDW is going to push to open those first before they worry about anything else.

If the parks are closed they don’t need to give out any refunds...the tickets will be good for future dates for when they come back.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> Disney Springs WILL DEFINITELY open first and possibly next month or end of Next Month.
> 
> Disney Springs has a lot of locals that frequent it and as soon as some of the restrictions are lifted in Florida I see it opening fairly quickly.
> 
> The parks and hotels are a different story.



 I agree, its mostly a fancy shopping mall, so if restarante and stores can open there is no reason they won't. Plus with out all the hotel/park traffic it won't be nearly as busy. If they open in May I know we are planning a day trip down from NE Fl for lunch and such as something to do.


----------



## e_yerger

I really like the idea of parks being open to resort guests only.


----------



## xuxa777

HuskieJohn said:


> They close the parks for hurricanes but the resorts are still open...so why wouldn’t that be an option here?
> 
> Also with the DVC contracts WDW is going to push to open those first before they worry about anything else.
> 
> If the parks are closed they don’t need to give out any refunds...the tickets will be good for future dates for when they come back.



This is a bit different  than a hurricane , they can’t close the resorts immediately when they close the parks, the aren’t going to kick people out, it took a while for the resorts to close this time too once the park closed.


----------



## xuxa777

I know most everyone thinks they need to limit attendance in some way, but I don’t see a need to do that at all. They wont open without the staffing and that won’t be as big of an issue as people are making it out to be. It is the last thing Disney would want to do.


----------



## C&Jx2

Betty Rohrer said:


> I don't know for sure but would rides need to be inspected again before opening and if so how long would that take


I have heard there are employees still running rides and keeping them up to date. I’m no expert though and I am definitely “in the know” so take that for what’s it worth... lol


----------



## mshanson3121

C&Jx2 said:


> I have heard there are employees still running rides and keeping them up to date. I’m no expert though and I am definitely “in the know” so take that for what’s it worth... lol



It was reported a few ((several?) pages back they're draining the hydraulics and preparing the rides for long term storage/shut down.


----------



## mhautz

JPM4 said:


> I don’t see them opening anything unless they can open all 4 parks at once. They would have to refund even more money for the people who go and already purchased tickets under the assumption all 4 parks are available.



I kind of agree.   Even if Disney intentionally reduces the number of guests entering it's resort, it doesn't do much good if you're cramming them into one or two parks.  If you have half the demand, but half the supply, you're in the same place you were before.


----------



## Vern60

e_yerger said:


> I really like the idea of parks being open to resort guests only.


I wonder how that would work though? I mean I suppose there are already a good amount of people who already have reservations but I mean do you think they would advertise? Such as, opening soon, but only to resort guests?


----------



## e_yerger

Vern60 said:


> I wonder how that would work though? I mean I suppose there are already a good amount of people who already have reservations but I mean do you think they would advertise? Such as, opening soon, but only to resort guests?


Probably yes, exactly like that. Even if every hotel on property was sold out it still wouldnt max capacity. It would help them get more rooms filled (due to parks incentive), without risking maxing capacity.


----------



## Vern60

I do think that would be a nice incentive, oh and if they threw in free dining too! 
But ... I'm one of those who thinks the crowds are going to be quite low for awhile, they might not need to limit to resort guests only, though I do see your point about getting guests back into the resorts.


----------



## e_yerger

Vern60 said:


> I do think that would be a nice incentive, oh and if they threw in free dining too!
> But ... I'm one of those who thinks the crowds are going to be quite low for awhile, they might not need to limit to resort guests only, though I do see your point about getting guests back into the resorts.


It also helps A LOT with the “disney bubble”. They could do checkpoints at Magical Express, at hotel check-in etc to screen temperatures/whatever protective measures they take

please dont restart the argument about if taking temps makes a difference or not


----------



## BridgetR3

anthony2k7 said:


> Ok opening day a few thousand vloggers and locals turn up and make MK worth opening. What about the other parks, or MK on day 2?



MK on Day 2 - I'm there!!   



Spridell said:


> I would bet we are going to see a lot of people coming that are within driving distance to the World.  Very very similar to what happened after 9/11.  First couple of months lots of people driving instead of flying.  So could be half to quarter full depending on whats open.



YES, I do think people are willing to drive in.  We don't fly typically as we live fairly close but we would definitely make our trip!


----------



## Runnsally

e_yerger said:


> It also helps A LOT with the “disney bubble”. They could do checkpoints at Magical Express, at hotel check-in etc to screen temperatures/whatever protective measures they take
> 
> please dont restart the argument about if taking temps makes a difference or not


I would be very surprised if any type of checkpoint or other medical requirement is part of the opening strategy.  If that is actually necessary, then too early to open...


----------



## e_yerger

Runnsally said:


> I would be very surprised if any type of checkpoint or other medical requirement is part of the opening strategy.  If that is actually necessary, then too early to open...


Unless we implement some type of QR code system like China has, I think checkpoints make sense? Disney is also a private property and has the ability to implement whatever strategies they want.

There are going to be way way way more people that would pass a checkpoint than those that don't - think security screenings.


----------



## karen4546

e_yerger said:


> I really like the idea of parks being open to resort guests only.



Yes this could work for the first several months.  Resort reservation only and valid park admission.


----------



## Runnsally

e_yerger said:


> Unless we implement some type of QR code system like China has, I think checkpoints make sense? Disney is also a private property and has the ability to implement whatever strategies they want.
> 
> There are going to be way way way more people that would pass a checkpoint than those that don't - think security screenings.


Of course Disney can do whatever they want, but the optics of checking temps at the turnstiles is not great.  And I should hope the majority of people would pass whatever low-bar theoretical checkpoint is put in place - otherwise we’re in zombie apocalypse territory.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Could you imagine going to Disney and your kid having a low grade fever due to teething and they don’t let you in?? I would be livid.

I’ve actually been known to run a low grade temp when I have severe allergies. 

I won’t risk WDW if they’re taking temps.


----------



## e_yerger

mi*vida*loca said:


> Could you imagine going to Disney and your kid having a low grade fever due to teething and they don’t let you in?? I would be livid.
> 
> I’ve actually been known to run a low grade temp when I have severe allergies.
> 
> I won’t risk WDW if they’re taking temps.


This is all hypothetical and I mentioned when I brought this up that I didn't want to get into the discussion about if taking temps makes sense or not. 

I merely mentioned taking temps as an example of what type of checkpoint they would put in place, hypothetically.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

e_yerger said:


> This is all hypothetical and I mentioned when I brought this up that I didn't want to get into the discussion about if taking temps makes sense or not.
> 
> I merely mentioned taking temps as an example of what type of checkpoint they would put in place, hypothetically.



Since Iger mentioned it I think there’s a strong possibility it will happen. I don’t see him just throwing that out there if it hasn’t been seriously discussed.


----------



## juice0358

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly it wouldn't surprise me. After all they are able to detect brain tumors, seizures before they happen and a host of other things. And maybe I'm crazy, but I could easily see this being implemented in Disney at security.


I'm sorry, but wow at this post. A bomb is one thing, you can find it and back it up with evidence. But how the hell do you sniff someone and not allow them into the park after they have traveled half the country to get in and prove that you are a hundred percent sure they have the virus,? If just one sniff is incorrect you have a hell of a lawsuit on your hands. A lot of you must not own businesses or live in the real world lol.


----------



## e_yerger

I have a really strong feeling that a large percentage of the US doesn't really fully grasp the severity of COVID-19. Yes it's all over the news, and yes we're all discussing it now. But unless you live in a state, or part of a state, that has a heavy impact, it's really _really _hard to grasp the severity of it. 

I live in Northern NJ, about 45 minutes out of Manhattan. My county has one of the highest amount of cases. The fear is real - I haven't seen my family that lives 10 minutes away in over a month. I have friends who are nurses in NYC and come home crying every day from work; they are surrounded by death every moment of their work day.

Because of what I've experienced, I do not feel that virus sniffing dogs & temperature checks prior to getting into a Disney park is an insane thing for them to implement. I don't think that ANY protective/preventative measure before entering a private property is insane. As a society, we need to change the way we interact with one another for a while - at least until we have a vaccine.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> If Disney were to open tomorrow there would be thousands of VLOGGERS alone that would show up.  Add another couple of thousand locals.  I mean would be nowhere near full but it would be more than you think I would bet.  Another thread or someone on twitter put out a poll and something like 60% said they would go back right away when it opened.


Which I why I think there’s no way they open before June 1st, as local AP (silver and below) being blocked will be helpful in managing crowds as they slowly adjust back to higher crowds. But, that’s just speculation like everything else!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Are any of the 3rd party operated eateries at Disney Springs currently offering take out? I’m just curious as I know many, many restaurant, coffee shops, etc are open for take out.


----------



## Spridell

halfpintpeggy said:


> Are any of the 3rd party operated eateries at Disney Springs currently offering take out? I’m just curious as I know many, many restaurant, coffee shops, etc are open for take out.


 
From a quick search on google maps YES some eateries are still open doing takeout.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Spridell said:


> From a quick search on google maps YES some eateries are still open doing takeout.


Interesting! Thanks so much for checking!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Spridell said:


> If Disney were to open tomorrow there would be thousands of VLOGGERS alone that would show up.  Add another couple of thousand locals.  I mean would be nowhere near full but it would be more than you think I would bet.  Another thread or someone on twitter put out a poll and something like 60% said they would go back right away when it opened.


The US is currently shedding 6 million + jobs a week.  The people saying they are going to go to disney right away are just the ones who haven’t been laid off yet.  Give it another few weeks.


----------



## twinprincesses09

Our spring break trip was canceled and I'm hoping we get to take our make-up trip in August.  I feel pretty good about the parks being open with a mostly normal experience by then, but it's really hard to guess at this point.  One thing that keeps popping into my mind as I read through these boards about Disney not opening until there is a vaccine, not until 2021, etc. is that the whole point of the social distancing as we have heard many times is to "flatten the curve".  In epidemiology, the purpose of flattening a curve is to spread the *rate* of infection out over a greater period of time.  The area under the curve is the same, meaning the number of actual cases of infection is expected to be the same, just over a longer period of time so as to not overwhelm the hospitals.  Then, hospital staff would hopefully not have to make the life and death decisions we have seen taking place in Italy, of deciding who gets a ventilator and who doesn't.  So, they are still expecting the same number of individuals to ultimately get this virus.  The goal was to just prevent this from happening in our hospitals.  This virus is something that we will have to learn to live with, even when/if there is an effective vaccine.  There will be those who will refuse to be vaccinated, as well as those who still get it due to the vaccine not being 100% effective.  As sad as it is, people will still die from COVID-19, as they still die from the flu, and other respiratory viruses. I have seen young, healthy patients without any underlying medical conditions get the common cold and end up in respiratory failure and die.  The idea of shutting everything down for an extended time (not just Disney) to me sounds ridiculous.  And this is coming from someone who works in a large hospital with critical care patients.  I have always been extra paranoid about my children touching things and washing their hands because I know what can happen to even the healthiest of kids.  So yes, we need to take precautions, especially with those who are at highest risk (which should have been done pre-COVID-19 anyway), but life has to get back to some semblance of normal soon.  

As I said, I'm optimistic about our August trip to Disney, but really don't know much about how long it takes to get the parks back open after closure.  If it's canceled, then I will be sad, but hopefully Disneyland will be there next year (that's our current plan).  And I'll spend August at the beach!


----------



## Spridell

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The US is currently shedding 6 million + jobs a week.  The people saying they are going to go to disney right away are just the ones who haven’t been laid off yet.  Give it another few weeks.



That's just completely inaccurate and inappropriate post. 

I won't take anymore of my time responding to it.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/12/business/media/disney-ceo-coronavirus.html


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/12/business/media/disney-ceo-coronavirus.html


Very interesting article indeed.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/12/business/media/disney-ceo-coronavirus.html


After reading that, Disney is not in as good a shape as lot of people think they are. They may not go bankrupt but the fact the mood at Disney is "dire" as was posted in the article is not good.


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> After reading that, Disney is not in as good a shape as lot of people think they are. They may not go bankrupt but the fact the mood at Disney is "dire" as was posted in the article is not good.


So now the question becomes, if they are that "dire" do they do everything they could to open as soon as they can? Or do they wait it out for months until its 100% safe no questions asked?

Should be interesting to see what they do in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Vern60

Yeah, I haven't even read the article yet but I just don't see them being able to wait until 2021 to reopen - Frankly I doubt they could survive that long. I mean everyone of their parks is closed, all the hotels, the cruise lines, that's what, 40% of their revenue? Plus they paid the employees for an extra month with nothing coming in and just agreed to keep paying medical benefits, (not cheap). ESPN has nothing to cover and they're also postponing new movies from what I've read. EPCOT is a mess with all the construction going on, (or not going on), not to mention all the others still needing work like Guardians, Remmy's, TRON etc etc All this after the HUGE star wars investment that they are at this time unable to recoup any profit from and of course there is no way I can know but I imagine crowd size is going to be waaaay down for many months to come. Sure Disney has a great safety first record but if they don't start opening up some stuff soon .... they'll be folding up like a big book (as my Dad used to say).


----------



## CAQDaddy

e_yerger said:


> Unless we implement some type of QR code system like China has, I think checkpoints make sense? Disney is also a private property and has the ability to implement whatever strategies they want.
> 
> There are going to be way way way more people that would pass a checkpoint than those that don't - think security screenings.


I agree that they very well may do some sort of check. Iger suggested it in his recent interview. They will take whatever reasonable measures to make guests feel more comfortable regardless of it actually prevents anything (much like the security screenings).


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> So now the question becomes, if they are that "dire" do they do everything they could to open as soon as they can? Or do they wait it out for months until its 100% safe no questions asked?
> 
> Should be interesting to see what they do in the next couple of weeks.



I have so many thoughts on this pandemic and the way we handled it. I think in hindsight things would have been done differently, etc., etc. but won't get into it here, but boy just had a great conversation with some friends about it. And yes in the end when we finally get the testing done that we need (if ever) I think we may see that the "cure" was worse than the disease (yeah, I'm starting to lean that way). But I don't know...we need numbers. We need to know how many people have had it, we need to know how many people were cured, we need to know how many ended up needing hospitalizations, we need to know how many people didn't. What we don't need anymore is just numbers of deaths without the rest of the numbers - it's sensationalism, click-bait and only ups people's fears (rational or not).

I just hope Disney doesn't cave to pressure from a vocal few who want to wait for a vaccine to open. I don't know who these people are, who think life can't go on until there's a vaccine. We need to open businesses again once the amount of cases goes down (no, I'm not saying now). Then deal with hot spots if/when they occur.

So flippant the way people talk...open next year, wait for a vaccine....and if they never open again? Sure, life would go on, but it would be a lot less magical.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> After reading that, Disney is not in as good a shape as lot of people think they are. They may not go bankrupt but the fact the mood at Disney is "dire" as was posted in the article is not good.


“Dire” is strong language indeed. I do believe that they’ll be okay though. As iconic as this company is, they’ll certainly receive plenty of  stimulus funds to ensure they don’t fail.


----------



## CAQDaddy

juice0358 said:


> I'm sorry, but wow at this post. A bomb is one thing, you can find it and back it up with evidence. But how the hell do you sniff someone and not allow them into the park after they have traveled half the country to get in and prove that you are a hundred percent sure they have the virus,? If just one sniff is incorrect you have a hell of a lawsuit on your hands. A lot of you must not own businesses or live in the real world lol.


You make a good point, but I've gone through airport security when they use the dog. I'm sure if the dog indicated they would only separate the suspected person and further investigate.
I totally appreciated the last sentence of your post.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> So now the question becomes, if they are that "dire" do they do everything they could to open as soon as they can? Or do they wait it out for months until its 100% safe no questions asked?
> 
> Should be interesting to see what they do in the next couple of weeks.


I think something in the middle.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I just hope Disney doesn't cave to pressure from a vocal few who want to wait for a vaccine to open. I don't know who these people are, who think life can't go on until there's a vaccine. We need to open businesses again once the amount of cases goes down (no, I'm not saying now). Then deal with hot spots if/when they occur.
> 
> So flippant the way people talk...open next year, wait for a vaccine....and if they never open again? Sure, life would go on, but it would be a lot less magical.



I could be wrong but I don't think Disney will have a choice in the matter if they want to survive as a company. I did just read that article and wow, they just took out a what was it? 6 billion loan? 
I do think they will attempt to implement some sort of safety measures, such as temp checks, if nothing else than for perception, but I just don't see them being able to wait indefinitely. I enjoyed a post on the previous page, I think maybe twin princess(es)? about flattening the curve to avoid overwhelming the hospitals. I've been reading some articles that claim with the exception of several hot spots, NY, NJ, Michigan and Louisiana, to name several, that most states hospitals are far from being overwhelmed.
I can't help but feel things are going to start opening up sooner rather than later and it might be left up to the most vulnerable to isolate themselves. Otherwise I do think the cure would be worse than the virus.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Jrb1979 said:


> After reading that, Disney is not in as good a shape as lot of people think they are. They may not go bankrupt but the fact the mood at Disney is "dire" as was posted in the article is not good.


Did anyone really think it was anything other than dire?  Cruising as an industry is probably teetering on total collapse after this.  Even if the parks reopen soon, and that’s a big *if*, there is no way at this point that this doesn’t at least equal the Great Recession of ‘08, and everything points to it being worse.  And they delayed all their movie releases. 


Vern60 said:


> Yeah, I haven't even read the article yet but I just don't see them being able to wait until 2021 to reopen - Frankly I doubt they could survive that long. I mean everyone of their parks is closed, all the hotels, the cruise lines, that's what, 40% of their revenue? Plus they paid the employees for an extra month with nothing coming in and just agreed to keep paying medical benefits, (not cheap). ESPN has nothing to cover and they're also postponing new movies from what I've read. EPCOT is a mess with all the construction going on, (or not going on), not to mention all the others still needing work like Guardians, Remmy's, TRON etc etc All this after the HUGE star wars investment that they are at this time unable to recoup any profit from and of course there is no way I can know but I imagine crowd size is going to be waaaay down for many months to come. Sure Disney has a great safety first record but if they don't start opening up some stuff soon .... they'll be folding up like a big book (as my Dad used to say).


Their revenue has to be down a lot more than 40 percent.  The only part of their empire at this point that is still functioning is Disney+, and that was a long term investment that the article indicated wasn’t necessarily even profitable yet.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Their revenue has to be down a lot more than 40 percent. The only part of their empire at this point that is still functioning is Disney+, and that was a long term investment that the article indicated wasn’t necessarily even profitable yet.


Their TV business is still functioning. Espn yes likely has less viewership but they also own ABC and a few other smaller networks. People are watching a lot of TV right now.


----------



## Thecouch

I think AK will be one of the early reopening parks. The animals can't be just shut down like rides. They need the same care if open or closed. I could see fastpass only for rides and shows. Spread out seating for the shows


----------



## Thecouch

rteetz said:


> Their TV business is still functioning. Espn yes likely has less viewership but they also own ABC and a few other smaller networks. People are watching a lot of TV right now.


If my aussie disney Facebook group I'm in is anything to go by there selling a lot of puzzles


----------



## rteetz

Thecouch said:


> I think AK will be one of the early reopening parks. The animals can't be just shut down like rides. They need the same care if open or closed. I could see fastpass only for rides and shows. Spread out seating for the shows


Animal care never stopped. That is still very much on going and is an essential job.


----------



## Jrb1979

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Did anyone really think it was anything other than dire?  Cruising as an industry is probably teetering on total collapse after this.  Even if the parks reopen soon, and that’s a big *if*, there is no way at this point that this doesn’t at least equal the Great Recession of ‘08, and everything points to it being worse.  And they delayed all their movie releases.
> 
> Their revenue has to be down a lot more than 40 percent.  The only part of their empire at this point that is still functioning is Disney+, and that was a long term investment that the article indicated wasn’t necessarily even profitable yet.


There was alot of people that were thinking Disney was fine and this won't affect them. I think a lot of what they had planned construction wise at this point is not happening.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> There was alot of people that were thinking Disney was fine and this won't affect them. I think a lot of what they had planned construction wise at this point is not happening.


Anything not already underway for sure. Anything already started can’t just be left.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Anything not already underway for sure. Anything already started can’t just be left.



Poor Epcot. I was so looking forward to what it was going to become. 

Let's hope that once the revenue starts coming in again, the projects come to life again.


----------



## fsjking

Farro said:


> Poor Epcot. I was so looking forward to what it was going to become.
> 
> Let's hope that once the revenue starts coming in again, the projects come to life again.



 I have a trip in December. I probably get to ride SSE again and Rat.  

That outside shot for a soft opening of GotG is pretty toast though.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Anything not already underway for sure. Anything already started can’t just be left.


I wonder if they don't open Epcot when they do reopen.


----------



## Farro

fsjking said:


> I have a trip in December. I probably get to ride SSE again and Rat.
> 
> That outside shot for a soft opening of GotG is pretty toast though.



I'm speaking more of the spine project, the new water features, even the two-story festival center? I really wanted to see all of that happen.


----------



## fsjking

Farro said:


> I'm speaking more of the spine project, the new water features, even the two-story festival center? I really wanted to see all of that happen.



Oh I know. But after December, we don't have another trip to Disney on the radar, so those don't appeal to me. lol


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I just hope Disney doesn't cave to pressure from a vocal few who want to wait for a vaccine to open. I don't know who these people are, who think life can't go on until there's a vaccine. We need to open businesses again once the amount of cases goes down (no, I'm not saying now). Then deal with hot spots if/when they occur.



Are there a lot people who are saying WDW should wait for a vaccine to open back up? I’ve followed this thread and haven’t seen much of that. I’ve probably missed a page here or there, though.

I have seen more posts about people not being *personally* comfortable going until the situation is stable, but are they saying WDW shouldn’t open until then either? 

With a potentially high risk kid, we probably will not travel to WDW until there is a safe vaccine (or Covid 19 somehow mutates and disappears out of existence, there’s solid herd immunity, a good antiviral med, etc.) I think they’ll be able to open long before someone like me is comfortable bringing my family back. I don’t think WDW is opening for quite some time, but I do believe it will be before a vaccine is available.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are there a lot people who are saying WDW should wait for a vaccine to open back up? I’ve followed this thread and haven’t seen much of that.
> 
> I have seen more posts about people not being *personally* comfortable going until the situation is stable, but are they saying WDW shouldn’t open until then either?
> 
> With a potentially high risk kid, we probably will not travel to WDW until there is a safe vaccine (or Covid 19 somehow mutates and disappears out of existence, there’s solid herd immunity, a good antiviral med, etc.) I think they’ll be able to open long before someone like me is comfortable bringing my family back. I don’t think WDW is opening for quite some time, but I do believe it will be before a vaccine is available.



Yes, a lot of people are implying that they should not or will not open until there's a vaccine.

I do understand your reasoning for wanting to wait for a vaccine before you visit.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Poor Epcot. I was so looking forward to what it was going to become.
> 
> Let's hope that once the revenue starts coming in again, the projects come to life again.


I know, seems like things couldn't have happened at a worse time for EPCOT. At least World Showcase is still intact right?
Sorry to stray off topic for a second, hope the moderator doesn't mind but for whatever reason, reading your post and all this Disney stuff reminded me of the old Cool Hand Luke movie, near the end George Kennedy blurts out to Luke, maybe they'll even let us have our old bunks back too! hehe I dunno, seemed relevant somehow


----------



## Vern60

Jrb1979 said:


> I wonder if they don't open Epcot when they do reopen.


That's an interesting thought Jrb1979 but seems any extra revenue they could generate will be much needed. On top of that, wouldn't that sort of devastate interest in the Epcot resorts? I'd much rather stay at the monorail resorts if Epcot's closed.
I guess these tough decisions are why the CEO's make the big bucks


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> That's an interesting thought Jrb1979 but seems any extra revenue they could generate will be much needed. On top of that, wouldn't that sort of devastate interest in the Epcot resorts? I'd much rather stay at the monorail resorts if Epcot's closed.
> I guess these tough decisions are why the CEO's make the big bucks



That is very true. We looooove the Epcot resort area. It would certainly lose it's luster if Epcot was closed.

Perhaps World Showcase could open while Future World stayed closed?


----------



## rteetz

Vern60 said:


> That's an interesting thought Jrb1979 but seems any extra revenue they could generate will be much needed. On top of that, wouldn't that sort of devastate interest in the Epcot resorts? I'd much rather stay at the monorail resorts if Epcot's closed.
> I guess these tough decisions are why the CEO's make the big bucks


There are several rumors floating about what will reopen when they do reopen WDW. I have seen several where Epcot is not the first thing to open.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Farro said:


> Poor Epcot. I was so looking forward to what it was going to become.
> 
> Let's hope that once the revenue starts coming in again, the projects come to life again.



I was just thinking about the new Epcot preview area today and how beautifully they highlighted all of the new things to come!  DS12 and I were so excited.  And also thinking how the nighttime show "Epcot Forever" might actually become "Epcot Forever" if they stop work on the new permanent show.  Dang, this pandemic is a real bummer!


----------



## rteetz

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was just thinking about the new Epcot preview area today and how beautifully they highlighted all of the new things to come!  DS12 and I were so excited.  And also thinking how the nighttime show "Epcot Forever" might actually become "Epcot Forever" if they stop work on the new permanent show.  Dang, this pandemic is a real bummer!


Harmonious pretty far along. It would be hard to just abandon that now. Delayed sure but don't see it scraped.


----------



## GeneralTso

Farro said:


> I have so many thoughts on this pandemic and the way we handled it. I think in hindsight things would have been done differently, etc., etc. but won't get into it here, but boy just had a great conversation with some friends about it. And yes in the end when we finally get the testing done that we need (if ever) I think we may see that the "cure" was worse than the disease (yeah, I'm starting to lean that way). But I don't know...we need numbers. We need to know how many people have had it, we need to know how many people were cured, we need to know how many ended up needing hospitalizations, we need to know how many people didn't. What we don't need anymore is just numbers of deaths without the rest of the numbers - it's sensationalism, click-bait and only ups people's fears (rational or not).
> 
> I just hope Disney doesn't cave to pressure from a vocal few who want to wait for a vaccine to open. I don't know who these people are, who think life can't go on until there's a vaccine. We need to open businesses again once the amount of cases goes down (no, I'm not saying now). Then deal with hot spots if/when they occur.
> 
> So flippant the way people talk...open next year, wait for a vaccine....and if they never open again? Sure, life would go on, but it would be a lot less magical.




I don't think people are prioritizing "magical" over not dying of a pandemic.


----------



## Farro

GeneralTso said:


> I don't think people are prioritizing "magical" over not dying of a pandemic.



This is what I'm talking about.

People don't want to have real, rational discussions about re-opening businesses, such as Disney. They want to use hyperbole and dramatics to prove a point rather than real data.

We need real data to make these decisions. It's not just "magic". It's people's jobs. Heck, how would Orlando survive without the theme parks? Florida even?
What would happen? Look no further than Detroit to see what happens when the main driver of a city's economy is gone.

Losing the Disney parks would be life altering for many, many people.
But, I don't think that will happen. They will open, modified for a bit, but eventually back to business as usual.

(please don't delete this  )


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disney will not be closed forever. It’s been less than a month.

I realize this thread is just people speculating and there isn’t any real news to share, but man this is a tough crowd.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Disney will not be closed forever. It’s been less than a month.
> 
> I realize this thread is just people speculating and there isn’t any real news to share, but man this is a tough crowd.


NYT just shared some news worth discussing I think...


----------



## jerry557

The parks have almost certainly taken out loans to finance all these new projects. Those payments are going to get expensive when no revenue is coming in. And these are not projects that can be easily canceled. Most of them are already half-way through construction. The Tron coaster is half-done and the track is already laid. They've already torn EPCOT apart. You can't cancel those now. And even if they did, they'd still owe the bank for what was spent.

The cruise line is also probably looking really bad because they've got 2 new ships already under construction. There is going to be payments due on them. And there is no revenue coming in.

The studios are the least affected at the moment.

Everything depends on how long the shutdowns last. But money isn't infinite. Even Disney will have a limit to how long it can stay shutdown. They will almost certainly open before they reach that limit. But the financials are probably not going to be rosy for awhile.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Disney will not be closed forever. It’s been less than a month.
> 
> I realize this thread is just people speculating and there isn’t any real news to share, but man this is a tough crowd.



I get what you are saying, but I also find it alarming how easily people are willing to let businesses stay closed for an indefinite amount of time. It's actually mind-boggling.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I get what you are saying, but I also find it alarming how easily people are willing to let businesses stay closed for an indefinite amount of time. It's actually mind-boggling.



Not every business is going to stay closed. I am not one of those who is saying that. I can't see WDW opening before any of the Asian Disney parks do.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Not every business is going to stay closed. I am not one of those who is saying that. I can't see WDW opening before any of the Asian Disney parks do.



I have no idea about that. I don't know what parameters our country would use compared to other countries for reopening.

 Again, it would be helpful if we could get true data to make these decisions.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> NYT just shared some news worth discussing I think...


Can you give info on it, I cant get the article to open


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> Can you give info on it, I cant get the article to open


Bob Iger has retaken some of the responsibilities of the CEO role he had resigned from amid the Coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has retaken some of the responsibilities of the CEO role he had resigned from amid the Coronavirus outbreak.


Thank you! That may be a good thing...


----------



## Jrb1979

Ariel 1715 said:


> Thank you! That may be a good thing...


It maybe but the bigger thing out of that article is that things aren't as good as reported for Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> It maybe but the bigger thing out of that article is that things aren't as good as reported for Disney.


I don’t think anyone reported that things were amazing for the company...


----------



## Jrb1979

fsjking said:


> It doesn't. But my post is in response to those who say leave the country shut down till we have a vaccine in 18 months. In that scenario, no one is safe. If that's alarmist, so be it. I will scream that at the top of my lungs. Our country and the world will not survive an 18 month lockdown.


No country would. I know some are thinking that but it's no better then the ones who want to open everything tomorrow. There is has to be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I don’t think anyone reported that things were amazing for the company...


No but at the same time there is a lot of people who think Disney is going to be ok.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> No but at the same time there is a lot of people who think Disney is going to be ok.


You don’t think they will? They’ll struggle for a bit like many companies but they’ll be fine in the long run. Sure certain pieces of their business will hurt more than others but it’s not like Disney is going to crumble. It’s not your local mom and pop shop.


----------



## basketking

Please remember that it is not a death sentence for all who test positive. Asymptotic cases98% recovery rate. Yes if you are in the high risk category, it may take longer for your “normal” life to resume. That will not be the case with everyone. 

Disney will not remain closed “until it’s 100% safe”. What in today’s world is 100% safe?
Disney will not remain closed until there is a vaccine. People will assess the risks and make individual decisions. No one is forcing you to go if you feel it’s too risky. Some people choose to not take the risk of flying. Some people choose to not risk driving. Both of which can result in multiple fatalities. 

My opinion- all US parks will open at the same time, in June. Possibly to resort guests only. That sounds like a good idea, but only for a few weeks, not a few months. And without medical checks. People also die from the flu and pneumonia, and there aren’t checks for those before allowing entry. Again going is a decision made of your own free will. No one is forcing you. We have got to stop allowing fear to rob us of common sense and retake control. Before freedom are forever lost.


----------



## rteetz

Before we start to stray again just want to throw out the reminder to stay on topic.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger has retaken some of the responsibilities of the CEO role he had resigned from amid the Coronavirus outbreak.



That article is pretty much a rehash of the interview with Iger from last week where he said then he was taking on more responsibility, which is expected and a great thing. Can’t beat that experience in an emergency. Also answers those tin foil rumors that he left because he knew the virus was coming.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> You don’t think they will? They’ll struggle for a bit like many companies but they’ll be fine in the long run. Sure certain pieces of their business will hurt more than others but it’s not like Disney is going to crumble. It’s not your local mom and pop shop.


I don't think they will go bankrupt but I can them selling off some the media properties they bought. I think everything they planned on doing will be gone forever. They will finish the projects they have already started but I don't see any new ones starting for a long while.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think they will go bankrupt but I can them selling off some the media properties they bought. I think everything they planned on doing will be gone forever. They will finish the projects they have already started but I don't see any new ones starting for a long while.


I disagree. I don’t think they sell off anything. Yes parks projects will change but that’s inevitable. They’ll start new projects again in the future but again we likely will see changes with those as well. No idea ever dies at Disney, there is no gone forever.  An idea may be canceled one day but five years from now could be brought back up and pushed through. It’s happened several times throughout Disney history.


----------



## xuxa777

The worst part of the article that everyone picked up is things are “dire” at Disney. That random quote was from “someone who has done projects with Disney” not an employee and could be virtually anybody, that quote is strictly for clickbait and has no business being in the article.

Note:  The writer was the founding editor at buzzfeed (pretty much invented clickbait) for the past 8 years, so not giving that random comment any weight.

Yes thing are obviously going to be tough for Disney but they will be fine in the long haul. 

ETA if anything happened it wouldn’t be bankruptcy, it would be something like Apple buying Disney, but that won’t happen either.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> The worst part of the article that everyone picked up is things are “dire” at Disney. That random quote was from “someone who has done projects with Disney” not an employee and could be virtually anybody, that quote is strictly for clickbait and has no business being in the article.
> 
> Note:  The writer was the founding editor at buzzfeed (pretty much invented clickbait) for the past 8 years, so not giving that random comment any weight.
> 
> Yes thing are obviously going to be tough for Disney but they will be fine in the long haul.
> 
> ETA if anything happened it wouldn’t be bankruptcy, it would be something like Apple buying Disney, but that won’t happen either.


They are also not in great financial shape either. I don't think they will go bankrupt or get bought out either. I do think a lot of the magic will be gone for awhile. To make up for the lost money I have a feeling a lot more of the entertainment will be cut. Less parades, fireworks and even less meet and greets. I could see Disney being more of a rides only park for awhile. The money they lost has to come from somewhere.


----------



## ilanakan

Thecouch said:


> Aussie government just hinted that overseas tourist travel won't be allowed for the rest of the year. The said once restrictions start to lift in a few months only plan travel with in your own state and later on in the year maybe to other places with in the country. I guess many countries will be like this so I think when the parks do start to reopen it will be only locals at first and then the rest of the year will be almost no overseas guest


Well, that certainly puts a lid on our Sep 2020 trip to WDW.  Now just waiting for our flights to be cancelled, so we can at least get a full refund for that.  Insurance money gone, MNSSHP tickets gone, at least we can cancel WDW booking with full refund.


----------



## Thecouch

ilanakan said:


> Well, that certainly puts a lid on our Sep 2020 trip to WDW.  Now just waiting for our flights to be cancelled, so we can at least get a full refund for that.  Insurance money gone, MNSSHP tickets gone, at least we can cancel WDW booking with full refund.


You will be surprised on what will refund. I was suppose to leave Wed for disney world. I had 4400 in non refundable or cancellation bookings. Looks like I will get 4200 of that back. I had airfare and 2 hotel booking that I could cancel with no problem . Then had the stuff I was worried about like mystery hotel booking with priceline (the dolphin) and hot wire with both just taking one email. Discount booking with agoda was hardest and took 8 emails. Universal tickets through klook I got on great sale but got refund.. Run disney entry which are very hard normally with refund or moving but they refunded. Only waiting on refund for my 14 day disney world ticket I got from UK site. I had to post tickets back but they said I should get a refund once they get tickets . only waiting on tickets to arrive back there as mail is very slow at moment with cancel flights.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> They are also not in great financial shape either. I don't think they will go bankrupt or get bought out either. I do think a lot of the magic will be gone for awhile. To make up for the lost money I have a feeling a lot more of the entertainment will be cut. Less parades, fireworks and even less meet and greets. I could see Disney being more of a rides only park for awhile. The money they lost has to come from somewhere.



Iger mentioned the cuts , office space reductions , they already moved their CS to work from home bet that is where most will be from now on. They can sell office space , stop leasing etc. Also staff reductions, put a hold on new projects, I don’t think they cut forward customer facing experience, that will be last.


----------



## ilanakan

Thecouch said:


> You will be surprised on what will refund. I was suppose to leave Wed for disney world. I had 4400 in non refundable or cancellation bookings. Looks like I will get 4200 of that back. I had airfare and 2 hotel booking that I could cancel with no problem . Then had the stuff I was worried about like mystery hotel booking with priceline (the dolphin) and hot wire with both just taking one email. Discount booking with agoda was hardest and took 8 emails. Universal tickets through klook I got on great sale but got refund.. Run disney entry which are very hard normally with refund or moving but they refunded. Only waiting on refund for my 14 day disney world ticket I got from UK site. I had to post tickets back but they said I should get a refund once they get tickets . only waiting on tickets to arrive back there as mail is very slow at moment with cancel flights.


Did you have travel insurance?  If we cancel the trip, do we get a refund on the insurance policy?


----------



## Thecouch

ilanakan said:


> Did you have travel insurance?  If we cancel the trip, do we get a refund on the insurance policy?


I had 2 policies . One I bought last year but late January I could see what was going to happen and saw my policy didn't cover pandemics. Found another on that did so bought 2nd policy. march I knew my trip was no chance so started cancelling free cancel things and sent emails to the others. I know insurance say you first have to request or try and get refund before they will pay. Surprised that most have been pretty easy. Only problem I had I change credit cards chasing award points so have had to deal with old card companies but they have been transferring to my bank


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> They are also not in great financial shape either. I don't think they will go bankrupt or get bought out either. I do think a lot of the magic will be gone for awhile. To make up for the lost money I have a feeling a lot more of the entertainment will be cut. Less parades, fireworks and even less meet and greets. I could see Disney being more of a rides only park for awhile. The money they lost has to come from somewhere.


Surely they cant cut parades even more?! We've already lost AK/DHS and MK (and DLP) night time parades. There isnt much left to cut!


----------



## anthony2k7

I know it's off topic for this thread (sorry) but with all the sudden "dire" talk, that's got me real worried about DLP.

Considering it's only made a profit in a couple of its 28 years it's been open, why would Disney reopen it now knowing it's just going to keep losing money?


----------



## J-BOY

xuxa777 said:


> Iger mentioned the cuts , office space reductions , they already moved their CS to work from home bet that is where most will be from now on. They can sell office space , stop leasing etc. Also staff reductions, put a hold on new projects, I don’t think they cut forward customer facing experience, that will be last.


Just a heads-up, Disney owns nearly all of their offices for Corporate, Studios and Imagineering, and don’t lease. I can’t see them selling any of it off.

When he mentioned cuts, I was under the assumption that frontline parks cast members will be significantly cut back to just the bare minimum for semi-smooth operation. I’m thinking of those cast members that don a giant Mickey glove and wave to people as they enter the parks...


----------



## joelanza5

basketking said:


> Please remember that it is not a death sentence for all who test positive. Asymptotic cases98% recovery rate. Yes if you are in the high risk category, it may take longer for your “normal” life to resume. That will not be the case with everyone.
> 
> Disney will not remain closed “until it’s 100% safe”. What in today’s world is 100% safe?
> Disney will not remain closed until there is a vaccine. People will assess the risks and make individual decisions. No one is forcing you to go if you feel it’s too risky. Some people choose to not take the risk of flying. Some people choose to not risk driving. Both of which can result in multiple fatalities.
> 
> My opinion- all US parks will open at the same time, in June. Possibly to resort guests only. That sounds like a good idea, but only for a few weeks, not a few months. And without medical checks. People also die from the flu and pneumonia, and there aren’t checks for those before allowing entry. Again going is a decision made of your own free will. No one is forcing you. We have got to stop allowing fear to rob us of common sense and retake control. Before freedom are forever lost.



Should an asymptomatic person visit (or a person w/COVID who has yet to present symptoms visit)  the parks, and unknowingly leave COVID droplets on surfaces.  And then some park-goers who haven't yet been infected pick up those germs in the park, then they go back to their respective states or countries and start possibly transmitting it there...then we're back in the mess that we're currently in.  (I don't know if you saw the data tracking map of the Florida beach-going spring breakers who didn't adhere to social distancing suggestions -- but i think it's a similar projection of how one location could be a breeding ground to affect multiple locations around the US). 

This is why I don't believe Disney will say "we're open if you want to come".

Ultimately, the virus is the dictator here and then individual States will advise, and then Disney as a business will tell us whenever they feel ready to open. That could be June, that could be later this summer -- time will tell.  Until then, we're all just speculating, cause that's all we can do.  It's probably gonna be a touch a go process - states in their own time.  As Disney is a destination for Americans all over the US (and others around the world), if they want to open for all of the USA at the same time, I would take a guess to say that stabilization of the virus across all of the US (whether in new cases, dropping death numbers, etc.) may play a big part...but that is just a guess on my part; maybe anti-body testing will come in to play, maybe temperature checks; etc.  Time will tell.

I also assume that Disney Springs will open things first with social distancing measures.


----------



## DavidHobart

Farro said:


> This is what I'm talking about.
> 
> People don't want to have real, rational discussions about re-opening businesses, such as Disney. They want to use hyperbole and dramatics to prove a point rather than real data.
> 
> 
> (please don't delete this  )



Concur.  It's hard to say as there is not enough data about actual infections, but likely <1% of those who have the illness die, and of those who die, 90%+ are 60 or older in most--but not all--geographies (outcomes in inner cities for people younger than 60 are much worse).

 So the personal risks for the typical family are quite small, and their risk to others back at home can be mitigated by continued 6' distancing and face mask behaviors.    The biggest open issue is a second wave, which seems more and more to be forecast for September and later. 

If this theorizing holds up, a limited lower-capacity summer opening, followed by a fall closure, (or greater restrictions in the fall) seems more likely than a closure that goes through the summer and a fall opening.

Anyone who has been to an After Hours event knows that Disney World can have positive cash flow even with quite low offered capacity.


----------



## Thecouch

People have said it will be hard for disney only open one park as people have annual passes and park hoppers. Wonder if they would offer limited tickets for magic kingdom like after hour but do half days . The could have shorter opening hours like 11-8pm . limited people in park to onsite guest keeping crowds lower and having people eat breakfast and maybe dinner at hotel . Keep Extend annual passes just like now so they don't miss out. Even for a few weeks this would help them ramp up parks and hotels


----------



## mshanson3121

juice0358 said:


> I'm sorry, but wow at this post. A bomb is one thing, you can find it and back it up with evidence. But how the hell do you sniff someone and not allow them into the park after they have traveled half the country to get in and prove that you are a hundred percent sure they have the virus,? If just one sniff is incorrect you have a hell of a lawsuit on your hands. A lot of you must not own businesses or live in the real world lol.



The EXACT same way Iger has already said they likely are going to implement temperature screenings. If you have a fever...you don't enter. Which yes means you may have just flown thousands of miles for nothing. And the last time I checked Iger was pretty familiar with businesses and lived in the real world.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

e_yerger said:


> I have a really strong feeling that a large percentage of the US doesn't really fully grasp the severity of COVID-19. Yes it's all over the news, and yes we're all discussing it now. But unless you live in a state, or part of a state, that has a heavy impact, it's really _really _hard to grasp the severity of it.
> 
> I live in Northern NJ, about 45 minutes out of Manhattan. My county has one of the highest amount of cases. The fear is real - I haven't seen my family that lives 10 minutes away in over a month. I have friends who are nurses in NYC and come home crying every day from work; they are surrounded by death every moment of their work day.
> 
> Because of what I've experienced, I do not feel that virus sniffing dogs & temperature checks prior to getting into a Disney park is an insane thing for them to implement. I don't think that ANY protective/preventative measure before entering a private property is insane. As a society, we need to change the way we interact with one another for a while - at least until we have a vaccine.



I’m also in NJ and work for a hospital. I still would not go to Disney if they’re doing temp checks. I won’t go back until it’s back to “normal.” (Whatever the new normal will be)

I have zero issues with them doing temp checks or others enjoying the parks if that’s the case. It’s their theme park and they can do as they please. But I do think taking temps is just to make people feel better since there’s so many asymptomatic people running around.


----------



## e_yerger

mi*vida*loca said:


> I’m also in NJ and work for a hospital. I still would not go to Disney if they’re doing temp checks. I won’t go back until it’s back to “normal.” (Whatever the new normal will be)
> 
> I have zero issues with them doing temp checks or others enjoying the parks if that’s the case. It’s their theme park and they can do as they please. But I do think taking temps is just to make people feel better since there’s so many asymptomatic people running around.


To each their own - I can respect your not wanting to go to the parks if there is some type of checkpoint.

i would probably still go. I have a trip at the end of July booked.

i’ll make a decision late June on if I still want to go or not.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> You don’t think they will? They’ll struggle for a bit like many companies but they’ll be fine in the long run. Sure certain pieces of their business will hurt more than others but it’s not like Disney is going to crumble. It’s not your local mom and pop shop.


THANK YOU!!!   The doom and gloom opinions in this thread are just mind boggling.  If i worked/lived around this much negativity I would need depression meds!


----------



## TinkB278

I just don’t understand how things will ever be back to normal and it makes me so sad. I just want to be able to plan my Disney trips, this unknown is awful


----------



## Jen_K

There is no point in Disney opening up again until they can do it "normally".  There is no way to social distance there, no way to clean every surface constantly.  People are packed in and close everywhere you go there, and there is no way to change that effectively.  Sure, do the temp. checks.  It's pointless, but whatever.  It's really sad, but that's the reality of the situation we are in.


----------



## rojen

We're not putting 20,000 people in one space until there's a vaccine or a better screening procedure.  Taking temperatures doesn't work.  

A lot of you seem to be in denial about what our future holds.  You're not going to a park, movie, or sporting event in 2020.  No matter how much you want to.


----------



## lilypgirl

rojen said:


> We're not putting 20,000 people in one space until there's a vaccine or a better screening procedure.  Taking temperatures doesn't work.
> 
> A lot of you seem to be in denial about what our future holds.  You're not going to a park, movie, or sporting event in 2020.  No matter how much you want to.


I would be willing to bet your wrong on this.


----------



## rpb718

Someone asked for some optimism, so I'll offer the following prediction...

WDW to open sometime next week!

Now if I post this same message every week, I know that at some point I will be right - which is a lot more than I can say for 99% of the posters in this thread.


----------



## choirfarm

jlas00 said:


> "Nothing is opening" is asinine.  Fauci himself said rolling back of social distancing in some places will start next month.  Do you know something he doesn't?


He meant nothing at Disney.  We shall see.  I should probably just leave the board for awhile.  I've given my predictions.  I will come back June1st and say, I'm sorry I told you so.  And August...  Believe me, I would love some optimism.  I want my daughter to go away to school to study musical theater in August.  Just because I badly want it, does not make my magical thinking true.  So I am making plan B.  Because barring a divine intervention, she won't be going which breaks my heart.  All those students not able to stay in dorms... I want to cry.


----------



## skeeter31

People, please. No one here is an expert in any of this, nor is anyone posting here making the decisions for the nations or companies they are speaking about. Therefore no one here can post things as “for certain” and thus everyone should take everything posted with a grain of salt. It’s all opinions and everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you don’t agree with it, scroll past it and move on. The tit for tat arguments on here are so tiresome.


----------



## Cramden

rpb718 said:


> Someone asked for some optimism, so I'll offer the following prediction...
> 
> WDW to open sometime next week!
> 
> Now if I post this same message every week, I know that at some point I will be right - which is a lot more I can say for 99% of the posters in this thread.



Brilliant! Maybe they could open the Parks do to Antibody Testing? Hmm, I wonder if Character Costumes protect against Coronavirus? That could be a game changer. Imagine pulling up to a testing site and having your test administered by Chip and Dale. 

Not trying to make light of this situation. Antibody Testing will be a big determining factor to when things can start getting back to normal.


----------



## rojen

jlas00 said:


> "Nothing is opening" is asinine.  Fauci himself said rolling back of social distancing in some places will start next month.  Do you know something he doesn't?



Rolling back some social distancing in some places does not equal packed movie theaters or people standing in 90 minute lines for 7DMT.  He also said he hopes for some sense of normalcy in November.  7 months from now.  

You can't put 5,000 people through character meals everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  You can't get 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  WDW can't operate or turn a profit without 5,000 people at character meals and 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday.  It stinks, but that's the reality.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> He meant nothing at Disney.  We shall see.  I should probably just leave the board for awhile.  I've given my predictions.  I will come back June1st and say, I'm sorry I told you so.  And August...  Believe me, I would love some optimism.  I want my daughter to go away to school to study musical theater in August.  Just because I badly want it, does not make my magical thinking true.  So I am making plan B.  Because barring a divine intervention, she won't be going which breaks my heart.  All those students not able to stay in dorms... I want to cry.


No he said anywhere!  Not just Disney.   The absolutes are just wrong.  Have an opinion but do not speak in absolutes.


----------



## Jroceagles

rojen said:


> Rolling back some social distancing in some places does not equal packed movie theaters or people standing in 90 minute lines for 7DMT.  He also said he hopes for some sense of normalcy in November.  7 months from now.
> 
> You can't put 5,000 people through character meals everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  You can't get 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  WDW can't operate or turn a profit without 5,000 people at character meals and 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday.  It stinks, but that's the reality.


Stop the absolutes.  Its your opinion not fact!


----------



## choirfarm

Jroceagles said:


> Stop the absolutes.  Its your opinion not fact!


Not true.  Having that amount of people is NOT social distancing .  That is a fact. Period.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jen_K said:


> There is no point in Disney opening up again until they can do it "normally".  There is no way to social distance there, no way to clean every surface constantly.  People are packed in and close everywhere you go there, and there is no way to change that effectively.  Sure, do the temp. checks.  It's pointless, but whatever.  It's really sad, but that's the reality of the situation we are in.



To open "normally" means waiting until there's a vaccine and then some. Disney can't afford to stay closed for 2 years. I promise you they WILL open before that, and, no, it won't be "normal". Iger and every other Disney analyst has already made that clear.


----------



## jlas00

choirfarm said:


> He meant nothing at Disney.  We shall see.  I should probably just leave the board for awhile.  I've given my predictions.  I will come back June1st and say, I'm sorry I told you so.  And August...  Believe me, I would love some optimism.  I want my daughter to go away to school to study musical theater in August.  Just because I badly want it, does not make my magical thinking true.  So I am making plan B.  Because barring a divine intervention, she won't be going which breaks my heart.  All those students not able to stay in dorms... I want to cry.



Did he say that?


----------



## lilypgirl

a


choirfarm said:


> He meant nothing at Disney.  We shall see.  I should probably just leave the board for awhile.  I've given my predictions.  I will come back June1st and say, I'm sorry I told you so.  And August...  Believe me, I would love some optimism.  I want my daughter to go away to school to study musical theater in August.  Just because I badly want it, does not make my magical thinking true.  So I am making plan B.  Because barring a divine intervention, she won't be going which breaks my heart.  All those students not able to stay in dorms... I want to cry.


I am not sure where you are getting this from. I have an upcoming freshmen and her school  a big SEC one is preceding as normal. They even have rescheduled their Spring graduation for a summer date.


----------



## rojen

jlas00 said:


> Did he say that?


I said parks (theme), movie theaters, and sporting events.


----------



## jlas00

rojen said:


> Rolling back some social distancing in some places does not equal packed movie theaters or people standing in 90 minute lines for 7DMT.  He also said he hopes for some sense of normalcy in November.  7 months from now.
> 
> You can't put 5,000 people through character meals everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  You can't get 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday until there is a vaccine or guaranteed test.  WDW can't operate or turn a profit without 5,000 people at character meals and 10,000 people on the monorail/ferry everyday.  It stinks, but that's the reality.



Not Disney nor any other company can afford to be closed for another 12-18 months.  They will fold and no amount of government intervention will work because without taxes to support the spending, there can only be hyperinflation.


----------



## jlas00

rojen said:


> I said parks (theme), movie theaters, and sporting events.



You said "nothing is opening."


----------



## choirfarm

jlas00 said:


> Not Disney nor any other company can afford to be closed for another 12-18 months.  They will fold and no amount of government intervention will work because without taxes to support the spending, there can only be hyperinflation.


Yep, welcome to the future.  The Great Depression on steriods.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> Not true.  Having that amount of people is NOT social distancing .  That is a fact. Period.


the predicted NEVER opening without testing is NOT fact!


----------



## choirfarm

As I said, I just need to leave this board for awhile.  Going to Disney will NOT be happening for a long, long time.  Maybe I will come back in the summer and see how all of your wonderful plans turned out.  I'm sorry.  I wish I could be optimistic, but I am   preparing for the worst.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> As I said, I just need to leave this board for awhile.  Going to Disney will NOT be happening for a long, long time.  Maybe I will come back in the summer and see how all of your wonderful plans turned out.  I'm sorry.  I wish I could be optimistic, but I am   preparing for the worst.


I will send you a pic of me in WDW in August!  good luck to ya!


----------



## lilypgirl

choirfarm said:


> As I said, I just need to leave this board for awhile.  Going to Disney will NOT be happening for a long, long time.  Maybe I will come back in the summer and see how all of your wonderful plans turned out.  I'm sorry.  I wish I could be optimistic, but I am   preparing for the worst.


Well if it is open this summer I would gladly send you a care package from there because I feel like you could some “pixie dust” !


----------



## Jroceagles

lilypgirl said:


> Well if it is open this summer I would gladly send you a care package from there because I feel like you could some “pixie dust” !


YES!!!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

I think EVERYONE needs to take a break from this thread.  People are getting nasty with each other over differences of opinion.  Otherwise, the mods may have no choice but to close it.


----------



## jlas00

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I think EVERYONE needs to take a break from this thread.  People are getting nasty with each other over differences of opinion.  Otherwise, the mods may have no choice but to close it.



I think this is exactly the point, and it's just the internet.  We've been shut down for a month.  A long-term shut down is going to result in much worse than online disagreements.


----------



## Jroceagles

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I think EVERYONE needs to take a break from this thread.  People are getting nasty with each other over differences of opinion.  Otherwise, the mods may have no choice but to close it.


agreed!  opinions are 1 thing but speaking in absolutes and about others situations is just wrong.


----------



## Farro

Thinking along lines of some businesses having restrictions eased starting May-ish (which there now rumblings of this happening), perhaps construction would be one of them?
I can't see them going forward with projects not started, but maybe they will be able to finish/work on the ones already deep in progress.

Projects that already had the funds allocated.


----------



## mattpeto

rojen said:


> We're not putting 20,000 people in one space until there's a vaccine or a better screening procedure.  Taking temperatures doesn't work.
> 
> A lot of you seem to be in denial about what our future holds.  You're not going to a park, movie, or sporting event in 2020.  No matter how much you want to.



I think this isn't even as the worst-case scenario, honestly.  Vaccines can take way longer then 18 months to mass produce.  If we are waiting for the vaccine or serological, it doesn't paint a good light.  Disney will suffer, but overall tourism will really take a huge hit.

Here's the good news:  Humanity will prevail.  At some point, the curve will flatten out due to successful social distancing and we're start to take small steps and that includes open theme parks like DW.

It's possible we might have to do this shutdown again until something permanent.  But that doesn't mean there won't be some "green periods" ahead.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A lot of people in here are perfectly showcasing the double edged sword that is successful slowing of the virus. Allllllllllll the people who will come out of the woodwork complaining that this was no big deal, sacrifices were made for nothing, major overreaction, etc. That’s the thing if all our measures work, it looks like we didn’t need to do them.


----------



## tlmadden73

rojen said:


> We're not putting 20,000 people in one space until there's a vaccine or a better screening procedure.  Taking temperatures doesn't work.
> 
> A lot of you seem to be in denial about what our future holds.  You're not going to a park, movie, or sporting event in 2020.  No matter how much you want to.


There is no way .. companies .. or even individuals would be okay with this.  We don't have a vaccine for every virus out there ..  Companies AND people (especially in areas that are not affected) would be okay with getting back out there.  People are CURRENTLY going to parks ... people ARE gathering together .. (just not hugging or touching like they used to). This Easter weekend we saw family. We didn't have a huge meal together, but we still hung out. Why? Because we aren't infected .. we haven't been anywhere in a month and our county has a handful of cases (most of which have recovered already).  We CAN get together in groups .. within reason. 

I mean .. just look at the places that ARE open right now . .they are more crowded NOW than they are normally (Home improvement, Wal-mart, grocery stores, etc.) . because there is nowhere else to go.

People will be willing to risk exposure .. if the virus hasn't impacted them PERSONALLY ..which for a vast, vast, vast majority of the country the virus itself hasn't impacted people . .just the strict government rules have.


----------



## Farro

Also - question for about needing to wait for Asian parks to open first.

If for whatever reason our government eases restrictions, while Asian governments don't - why would Disney here need to wait on the Asian parks to open?


----------



## jlas00

tlmadden73 said:


> There is no way .. companies .. or even individuals would be okay with this.  We don't have a vaccine for every virus out there ..  Companies AND people (especially in areas that are not affected) would be okay with getting back out there.  People are CURRENTLY going to parks ... people ARE gathering together .. (just not hugging or touching like they used to). This Easter weekend we saw family. We didn't have a huge meal together, but we still hung out. Why? Because we aren't infected .. we haven't been anywhere in a month and our county has a handful of cases (most of which have recovered already).  We CAN get together in groups .. within reason.
> 
> I mean .. just look at the places that ARE open right now . .they are more crowded NOW than they are normally (Home improvement, Wal-mart, grocery stores, etc.) . because there is nowhere else to go.
> 
> People will be willing to risk exposure .. if the virus hasn't impacted them PERSONALLY ..which for a vast, vast, vast majority of the country the virus itself hasn't impacted people . .just the strict government rules have.



Well said.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Temperature checks are another level of security theatre IMO. If they’re done they’re done and that’s that, and honestly I think they may be more useful in slowing the spread of the seasonal flu that rears it’s ugly head every year at WDW.

I do wonder what happens when someone fails though. They just get right back on (maybe crowded) Disney transport? They head back to their resort to hang out in crowded areas? They go to Disney Springs? They try again at a different park or make an attempt to bring down the fever?


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> Thinking along lines of some businesses having restrictions eased starting May-ish (which there now rumblings of this happening), perhaps construction would be one of them?
> I can't see them going forward with projects not started, but maybe they will be able to finish/work on the ones already deep in progress.
> 
> Projects that already had the funds allocated.



Quoting myself. 

Tokyo Disney is still doing construction during this, so hopefully if construction workers can start again here (before parks can open), WDW can get back to finishing the started projects!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Also I get people are very upset about what this virus has done to their lives (we also lost a Disney trip, plenty of really hard changes in our day to day lives), but that doesn’t mean being realistic about what the next bit of our lives looks like is being negative.

I will take realism over blind “positivity” any day. Need I remind people there have always been those who swore Disney would never close at all stateside? That they were definitely opening April 1? That they had a pretty good chance of opening mid April? We all hope for this to just disappear overnight and the normal switch to be flipped, but accepting the reality of the situation doesn’t make one negative.


----------



## OKWFan88

If Disney did do the temperature checks and one shows they have a fever... I would assume Disney would refund whoever shows a fever since they wouldn't be allowed in the park?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

twinprincesses09 said:


> Our spring break trip was canceled and I'm hoping we get to take our make-up trip in August.  I feel pretty good about the parks being open with a mostly normal experience by then, but it's really hard to guess at this point.  One thing that keeps popping into my mind as I read through these boards about Disney not opening until there is a vaccine, not until 2021, etc. is that the whole point of the social distancing as we have heard many times is to "flatten the curve".  In epidemiology, the purpose of flattening a curve is to spread the *rate* of infection out over a greater period of time.  The area under the curve is the same, meaning the number of actual cases of infection is expected to be the same, just over a longer period of time so as to not overwhelm the hospitals.  Then, hospital staff would hopefully not have to make the life and death decisions we have seen taking place in Italy, of deciding who gets a ventilator and who doesn't.  *So, they are still expecting the same number of individuals to ultimately get this virus.*  The goal was to just prevent this from happening in our hospitals.  This virus is something that we will have to learn to live with, even when/if there is an effective vaccine.  There will be those who will refuse to be vaccinated, as well as those who still get it due to the vaccine not being 100% effective.  As sad as it is, people will still die from COVID-19, as they still die from the flu, and other respiratory viruses. I have seen young, healthy patients without any underlying medical conditions get the common cold and end up in respiratory failure and die.  The idea of shutting everything down for an extended time (not just Disney) to me sounds ridiculous.  And this is coming from someone who works in a large hospital with critical care patients.  I have always been extra paranoid about my children touching things and washing their hands because I know what can happen to even the healthiest of kids.  So yes, we need to take precautions, especially with those who are at highest risk (which should have been done pre-COVID-19 anyway), but life has to get back to some semblance of normal soon.
> 
> As I said, I'm optimistic about our August trip to Disney, but really don't know much about how long it takes to get the parks back open after closure.  If it's canceled, then I will be sad, but hopefully Disneyland will be there next year (that's our current plan).  And I'll spend August at the beach!


Thank you for this. My friend who has a friend in the hot zone in NY and I were discussing this same thing.

This is here. And it will stay here. Stay at home measures/shelter in place/quarantine/closing businesses/canceling events was all to simply SLOW the spread and not eliminate the threat.

It's like when you were a kid and your parents gave you the choice of getting a spanking and getting it over with or being grounded for a week.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Also I get people are very upset about what this virus has done to their lives (we also lost a Disney trip, plenty of really hard changes in our day to day lives), but that doesn’t mean being realistic about what the next bit of our lives looks like is being negative.
> 
> I will take realism over blind “positivity” any day. Need I remind people there have always been those who swore Disney would never close at all stateside? That they were definitely opening April 1? That they had a pretty good chance of opening mid April? We all hope for this to just disappear overnight and the normal switch to be flipped, but accepting the reality of the situation doesn’t make one negative.



Like everybody here, I have no way to know for sure but my opinion is we'll start seeing some things open in may like resstaurants and maybe some store but with new procedures like limits on how many people can be inside possibly things like no bar seating and then slowly more things will open like nonessential stores and the like assuming the curse stays flattened.  Large gatherings like sports, theaters, and theme parks will be the very last things to open and I have no idea what that timetable looks like but I think June/July is the earliest we're looking at and that is only if we can start opening other things up without spiking cases.


----------



## Farro

Here's just some basic maintenance stuff that's still happening while parks are closed. It doesn't mean anything, but it's still a little pick me up. And yes I'm linking to a food blog for news -   
And hey, you can still golf!

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...niRHTBulAAqFdCmfBJEabXmvUXtBVbXYnn1eOG5_r4xCw


----------



## mshanson3121

OKWFan88 said:


> If Disney did do the temperature checks and one shows they have a fever... I would assume Disney would refund whoever shows a fever since they wouldn't be allowed in the park?



I'm not sure. I was thinking this morning that perhaps the temp check will just be part of it. Maybe they register a temp and then they get tested for Covid. If they show as negative, they can enter the parks after test results come back negative? In which case they may not have to refund. But that assumes we're talking people who are there for awhile and can come back another day. And it still doesn't factor in the inconvenience that person faces for the hassle they went through planning ADRs, FP+ etc... for nothing.

I wouldn't be surprised if moving forward, the fine print of Disney tickets includes something about being excluded from park entry if you do not pass a temperature check and Disney is not responsible for refunds etc... Something to exempt them from the potential onslaught of customer service complaints. Who knows?


----------



## jlwhitney

zebrastreyepz said:


> Thank you for this. My friend who has a friend in the hot zone in NY and I were discussing this same thing.
> 
> This is here. And it will stay here. Stay at home measures/shelter in place/quarantine/closing businesses/canceling events was all to simply SLOW the spread and not eliminate the threat.
> 
> It's like when you were a kid and your parents gave you the choice of getting a spanking and getting it over with or being grounded for a week.



I think this concept is confusing people. Asian countries as a whole have been trying to aim for zero, but it really isn't possible and probably never will be. Eradication is rare. The goal here has never been zero but to have some control over the virus.


----------



## Lewisc

DIS member aren't your typical Disney vacationer.  Years ago I read the typical Disney family will have one or two vacations in their lifetime.  I suspect the number today is higher.  I suspect  some (many?)  members of DIS visit Disney more times in a year (or two) then the typical family will take in their lifetime.

I think posters are greatly over-estimating the number of guests who will rush to Disney. Current resort bookings are irrelevant.  Cancellation penalties are lenient.  Some of the guests booked more as a placeholder.  

Some (many) potential guests will have financial issues.

Some won't be able to get time off from work.  Months of elective surgery will be rescheduled.  Those healthcare workers won't be getting vacations. Many people won't get time off once they get back to works.  Just one example.

Assume, after WDW opens,  people considered at high risk are advised to avoid crowded areas like Disney.  I understand some people will listen and others won't.  How many families visiting include a grandparent over age 60?  10% of the population has diabetes.  My observation suggests a fair number of guests would come under the obesity risk factor.  I don't know what % of the guests have moderate asthma.

Now add people who aren't high risk but won't travel out of fear.



DVC members, at risk of losing their points, will probably fill DVC resorts.  That suggests all of the Disney Deluxe resorts, maybe excluding YC, will open first.  I wouldn't be surprised if one or more value and moderate resorts are closed for months.  

For the most part resort guests are looking to visit theme parks.  I think the resorts might open days, not weeks, before at least one theme park.


----------



## Brianstl

I would expect that we may see the 15 minute COVID test become mandatory before you are allowed to do things like board a plane or come onto Disney property.


----------



## jlwhitney

Krandor said:


> Like everybody here, I have no way to know for sure but my opinion is we'll start seeing some things open in may like resstaurants and maybe some store but with new procedures like limits on how many people can be inside possibly things like no bar seating and then slowly more things will open like nonessential stores and the like assuming the curse stays flattened.  Large gatherings like sports, theaters, and theme parks will be the very last things to open and I have no idea what that timetable looks like but I think June/July is the earliest we're looking at and that is only if we can start opening other things up without spiking cases.



Also what do people def as large gatherings? I NFL game that packs in thousands is totally different then a kids soccer game, or a local dance recital, and so on. 

I do see things coming back in stages, but it has to be logical. Kids need summer camps so parents can work, day cares need to open for same reasons.


----------



## rojen

Epidemiologists have been tracing the disease all over the world.  They're exceptionally good at it.  Some huge percent (90%?) of South Korea's cases came from a single carrier going to church and it spreading from there.  

If you're the Walt Disney Company, how many deaths are you willing to be let traced back to a family trip to WDW?  Cause that will 100% happen.  They know it.  

I'm super bummed about it.  I average 3 trips a year to WDW.  I'm hoping we get lucky with an instant read test within the next 12 months.  I think that's about as optimistic as is reasonable.


----------



## lilypgirl

rojen said:


> Epidemiologists have been tracing the disease all over the world.  They're exceptionally good at it.  Some huge percent (90%?) of South Korea's cases came from a single carrier going to church and it spreading from there.
> 
> If you're the Walt Disney Company, how many deaths are you willing to be let traced back to a family trip to WDW?  Cause that will 100% happen.  They know it.
> 
> I'm super bummed about it.  I average 3 trips a year to WDW.  I'm hoping we get lucky with an instant read test within the next 12 months.  I think that's about as optimistic as is reasonable.


How may deaths have currently been traced back  to WDW? I know of the one and that man visited many places while in Orlando so it’s hard to say actually where he got it .


----------



## rojen

lilypgirl said:


> How may deaths have currently been traced back  to WDW? I know of the one and that man visited many places while in Orlando so it’s hard to say actually where he got it .



I was referring to the future, if they open it back up.  Our testing wasn't robust enough in March to really trace things.  But it's getting there now.


----------



## xuxa777

rojen said:


> Epidemiologists have been tracing the disease all over the world.  They're exceptionally good at it.  Some huge percent (90%?) of South Korea's cases came from a single carrier going to church and it spreading from there.
> 
> If you're the Walt Disney Company, how many deaths are you willing to be let traced back to a family trip to WDW?  Cause that will 100% happen.  They know it.
> 
> I'm super bummed about it.  I average 3 trips a year to WDW.  I'm hoping we get lucky with an instant read test within the next 12 months.  I think that's about as optimistic as is reasonable.



My opinion is if it is that contagious in an amusement park setting, we should already have seen evidence of a spread in the parks, we know there was a symptomatic contagious person in the parks in early March. Maybe they already have traced it back to the parks, who knows. Again my opinion and yes I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I would expect that we may see the 15 minute COVID test become mandatory before you are allowed to do things like board a plane or come onto Disney property.



The problem is the logistics. They simply don't have enough tests to do that. Be it government red-tape holding it up, accuracy issues, etc. - that's just not a viable option yet. 
I think airlines(open, but bookings way down), Disney and everything may open with a strong show of testing (be it actual tests, taking temps, etc.) but then it will fall by the wayside rather quickly.


----------



## TropicalDIS

tlmadden73 said:


> There is no way .. companies .. or even individuals would be okay with this.  We don't have a vaccine for every virus out there ..  Companies AND people (especially in areas that are not affected) would be okay with getting back out there.  People are CURRENTLY going to parks ... people ARE gathering together .. (just not hugging or touching like they used to). This Easter weekend we saw family. We didn't have a huge meal together, but we still hung out. Why? Because we aren't infected .. we haven't been anywhere in a month and our county has a handful of cases (most of which have recovered already).  We CAN get together in groups .. within reason.
> 
> I mean .. just look at the places that ARE open right now . .they are more crowded NOW than they are normally (Home improvement, Wal-mart, grocery stores, etc.) . because there is nowhere else to go.
> 
> People will be willing to risk exposure .. if the virus hasn't impacted them PERSONALLY ..which for a vast, vast, vast majority of the country the virus itself hasn't impacted people . .just the strict government rules have.



Some people are going to parks, some are getting together. Some people also took spring break trips and came back with Covid-19.

I did not see my family this Easter weekend and haven’t seen them in quite a while. Not something I’m willing to risk. 

The “strict government rules” are in place for a reason. If the vast majority of the country hasn’t been impacted by the virus, then that means the rules are working. 

Things will start to reopen, I believe in mid May-early June. Still saying Disney July 1st. I’d hope people will still be smart, social distance, and be mindful of where they go, what they touch, and who they come in contact with. When things reopen, the virus isn’t magically going to disappear. It will still be out there and the potential for it to impact you personally will remain.


----------



## aibo

OKWFan88 said:


> If Disney did do the temperature checks and one shows they have a fever... I would assume Disney would refund whoever shows a fever since they wouldn't be allowed in the park?


A Tylenol or an Advil will fix the fever symptoms, but you can still bring the virus. Forget scanning. :-(


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> The problem is the logistics. They simply don't have enough tests to do that. Be it government red-tape holding it up, accuracy issues, etc. - that's just not a viable option yet.
> I think airlines(open, but bookings way down), Disney and everything may open with a strong show of testing (be it actual tests, taking temps, etc.) but then it will fall by the wayside rather quickly.


You're looking at the situation now and not what the situation will be in three to four months.  I have no doubt that demand for rapid tests will lead to an abundant supply of rapid tests in a few months.  There is a huge financial incentive for that to be the case.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> I don’t think anyone reported that things were amazing for the company...


Things aren’t amazing for any company right now, except maybe health care companies, amazon, walmart, and grocery stores.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> You're looking at the situation now and not what the situation will be in three to four months.  I have no doubt that demand for rapid tests will lead to an abundant supply of rapid tests in a few months.  There is a huge financial incentive for that to be the case.



I hope so! I don't have much confidence based on track record of testing so far though.


----------



## xuxa777

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Things aren’t amazing for any company right now, except maybe health care companies, amazon, walmart, and grocery stores.



Agree , add healthcare to not amazing , they are not making any money all of their money making services are shut down nationwide.


----------



## dmband

DGsAtBLT said:


> Temperature checks are another level of *security theatre *IMO. If they’re done they’re done and that’s that, and honestly I think they may be more useful in slowing the spread of the seasonal flu that rears it’s ugly head every year at WDW.
> 
> I do wonder what happens when someone fails though. They just get right back on (maybe crowded) Disney transport? They head back to their resort to hang out in crowded areas? They go to Disney Springs? They try again at a different park or make an attempt to bring down the fever?


bingo
just like 99% of “security“ it is designed to give a feel good feeling and not much more.
taking temps is a big gamble too based on what your response is. For example, if Dad fails do you let the mom and the kids in but tell dad to leave? Do you let no one in?
do you allow them back at the resort, on transportation?? The backlash/lawsuits could be massive ex if you remove someone who then gets a negative test result


----------



## xuxa777

For positivity, all trends are going in a great direction as expected. I still thinking mid May for Springs to open and then parks by July 1st, but then again who knows. I am also thinking temp checks will be considered but deemed to much of an issue just like posters have described it in this thread. 

This week will tell us a lot

Side note, from all my posting I learned I hate spellcheck


----------



## rojen

I could see a fortress Disney with accurate testing.  The accountants would love it.  Get tested at MCO, bused in on MDE, then you can't leave property for the duration of your trip so you don't bring in infection.  No more day trips over to the competition.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> For postivity, all trends are going in a great direction as expected. I still thinking mid May for Springs to open and then parks by July 1st, but then again who knows. This week will tell us a lot



I’m interested in the next 2-3 weeks and if we see spikes from this weekend. What happens after a weekend where some people relaxed their social distancing, a weekend where just before it started grocery stores were very busy, could give us hints of what we may see when things start opening back up.

Disney Springs can potentially be a good test for Disney, and I agree with your timeframe between Springs and everything else opening, but I think this past weekend may be a small test to gauge when things like malls (Disney Springs) can attempt to open. As an aside, I would be very surprised to see places like Disney open up before schools do. I’m looking to that before the Asian parks, although I think the Asian parks are good to watch to see the method used when opening.


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> For postivity, all trends are going in a great direction as expected. I still thinking mid May for Springs to open and then parks by July 1st, but then again who knows. This week will tell us a lot


I would urge some great caution with any numbers released last 3-4 days because of the Easter break. If numbers are still low by Thursday, I will jump onto your optimism bandwagon. For example, the UK figures look like they peaked a few days ago, but I'm not convinced - I suspect we may see a bit of an increase in the figures Tuesday to Thursday due to delays in admin over the Easter weekend. Does the US have any public holidays over the Easter weekend - we have Good Friday and Easter Monday off in the UK. It is noticeable that weekends have an effect in numbers of confirmed cases, and an even longers Easter weekend is bound to exacerbate that.

If these numbers stay low, though, then I might just revise my 1st July estimate. 1st June will still be too much to hope for, but I can easily see late May for Disney Springs to open, then sometime in June for the parks - maybe 3rd week. The interesting question is do you open resorts before the parks - personally, I think that is a waste of time - no point going to a hotel if the parks aren't open. But they opened the hotels in Shanghai, without the parks being open (which I can't really understand).


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> Also what do people def as large gatherings? I NFL game that packs in thousands is totally different then a kids soccer game, or a local dance recital, and so on.
> 
> I do see things coming back in stages, but it has to be logical. Kids need summer camps so parents can work, day cares need to open for same reasons.



I think inititally it will be in the 50-100 range as the limit for restaurants/stores/etc. Even if the number was below that I think things any kind of team sports will be in a later phase. Kids soccer games probably before something like the nfl but after restaurants and the like. 

Basically there needs to be a phased approach to it.  Implement phase 1, if in a few weeks things look good then move to phase 2 and so on.  Ideally the whole list of phases are released at the same time.


----------



## DavidHobart

Krandor said:


> I think inititally it will be in the 50-100 range as the limit for restaurants/stores/etc. Even if the number was below that I think things any kind of team sports will be in a later phase. Kids soccer games probably before something like the nfl but after restaurants and the like.
> 
> Basically there needs to be a phased approach to it.  Implement phase 1, if in a few weeks things look good then move to phase 2 and so on.  Ideally the whole list of phases are released at the same time.


"Mass gatherings" are banned generically based on numbers because it is simple to do that, rather than to evaluate each on a case by case basis, which is what WHO recommends. 

What looks like a "mass gathering," from the quantities involved, if managed properly (6 feet, temp checks, face masks) is not all that different than my grocery store, which after the governor of Ohio required limits on entry based on among other things square feet, now has a maximum capacity of 1,000.  

MK could easily operate with 15,000 people in the park (after a lot of operational changes to make the 6 feet do-able.)

Another way to think of this is that the key is physical distance and ventilation.*  Everything beyond those (mass gatherings, stay-at-home, work-at-home, close inessential businesses) is a way to make violations of physical distancing concepts less likely.

If you think of it this way, "mass gatherings" becomes a bit of a red herring in the arguments about whether or not the parks will open, and when.  The issue is physical distancing.**

*You still need to act as though you are infectious of course--take your temp, stay home if you are sick. And you still need to protect yourself-- try not to touch anything you don't have to, wash your hands, don't touch your face between handwashings.... 

**My grocery store does not require temp checks or face masks, although the work setting I lead does, and you will get a funny look at the grocery store if you don't have a face mask on.  WDW will be doing temp checks and face masks, I'd guess, based on the liability it otherwise creates for its cast members if they don't. Those not willing to abide by whatever rules are in place at the time, including whatever refund policies they promulgate, should stay home.


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> I would expect that we may see the 15 minute COVID test become mandatory before you are allowed to do things like board a plane or come onto Disney property.



Some logistical problems with this.

- PR problem for one.  Might be going a little too far.
- the 14 day incubation period.  They test negative today tomorrow the symptoms come and they are positive.

The immune testing is more important than the 15 min test.


----------



## shanes17

rojen said:


> We're not putting 20,000 people in one space until there's a vaccine or a better screening procedure.  Taking temperatures doesn't work.
> 
> A lot of you seem to be in denial about what our future holds.  You're not going to a park, movie, or sporting event in 2020.  No matter how much you want to.



Not everyone is going to voluntarily inject themselves with some random vaccine that is supposed to “work the same for all”.

Not everyone is genetically the same, nor should they be “required” to vaccinate. It’s a freedom of choice.

Disney will open without that stipulation.

Things will open sooner than later, buckle up. Texas is starting very soon and they will prove a point also.


----------



## tlmadden73

Basically .. things should open up and people should take their own precautions. If someone is afraid of going to a mass gathering and getting the virus, then don't go. People were and are already (voluntarily) making that choice. 

If you don't want to risk getting the virus, don't go anywhere. If you are healthy and you feel the place you are going is taking adequate safety precautions (like EVERYONE is doing now with grocery stores, take-out, doctor's offices, pharamcies, etc.) .. then you go. Simple as that. If you catch the virus, stay home to prevent it from spreading. 

If you can go to an essential grocery store (where everyone in your neighborhood goes about once a week or so) ... you should be able to make the choice to go to a sit-down restaurant, nail salon, gym, etc ..  where FAR less people congregate in far lesser numbers. Stores should be able to be open and make their OWN safety precautions (sit people at every other table, enhanced cleaning, etc.) in order to get their restaurant back up and running.  Disney should eventually do the same.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

shanes17 said:


> Not everyone is going to voluntarily inject themselves with some random vaccine that is supposed to “work the same for all”.
> 
> Not everyone is genetically the same, nor should they be “required” to vaccinate. It’s a freedom of choice.
> 
> Disney will open without that stipulation.
> 
> Things will open sooner than later, buckle up. Texas is starting very soon and they will prove a point also.


Texas opening up soon is absolutely going to prove a point, it’s just not the point you think it is.


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> Basically .. things should open up and people should take their own precautions. If someone is afraid of going to a mass gathering and getting the virus, then don't go. People were and are already (voluntarily) making that choice.
> 
> If you don't want to risk getting the virus, don't go anywhere. If you are healthy and you feel the place you are going is taking adequate safety precautions (like EVERYONE is doing now with grocery stores, take-out, doctor's offices, pharamcies, etc.) .. then you go. Simple as that. If you catch the virus, stay home to prevent it from spreading.
> 
> If you can go to an essential grocery store (where everyone in your neighborhood goes about once a week or so) ... you should be able to make the choice to go to a sit-down restaurant, nail salon, gym, etc ..  where FAR less people congregate in far lesser numbers. Stores should be able to be open and make their OWN safety precautions (sit people at every other table, enhanced cleaning, etc.) in order to get their restaurant back up and running.  Disney should eventually do the same.



This! You said it great.


----------



## shanes17

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Texas opening up soon is absolutely going to prove a point, it’s just not the point you think it is.



We’ll see, love your optimism though!


----------



## TexasErin

Farro said:


> I'm speaking more of the spine project, the new water features, even the two-story festival center? I really wanted to see all of that happen.



I really was excited for Mary Poppins, but I wouldn’t be surprised if that ends up on the chopping block.


----------



## rteetz

Remember the topic at hand folks.


----------



## jamescanuck2001

Tests that take 1 hr, 100% accurate, and cost $9 have been approved and production is scaling up.  Employers, of course, are eager to get their hands on these.  The tests will continue to be optimized for time and cost.

It will take a few months, but there will be a day where testing and certification (there will be an app for that) will be commonplace until a vaccine is available.

For full risk control, Disney Parks could require a test before you can enter the property.  The logistics can be worked out.


----------



## yankeesfan123

To be fair... one wrong


Brianstl said:


> You're looking at the situation now and not what the situation will be in three to four months.  I have no doubt that demand for rapid tests will lead to an abundant supply of rapid tests in a few months.  There is a huge financial incentive for that to be the case.


Right. And it’ll take 3-4 months for ramp that testing up to scale as you said.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Remember the topic at hand folks.


Thanks for cleaning up the messes that keep getting started here! It seems like a very thankless job but I appreciate having someplace to discuss this stuff with relation to the parks without going down rabbit trails of arguments with no ends- and I know I'm not alone!

And also for updating the first post with new info as it comes out for those who just want the news without the discussions!


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> Also what do people def as large gatherings? I NFL game that packs in thousands is totally different then a kids soccer game, or a local dance recital, and so on.
> 
> I do see things coming back in stages, but it has to be logical. Kids need summer camps so parents can work, day cares need to open for same reasons.


I can see gatherings under 50 being ok at the start. Maybe by November as Dr. Fauci said they open it up more. Here in Canada they are talking of having some sort of social distancing in place til there is a vaccine. Things will open but you need to keep a 6 ft distance from people.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

tlmadden73 said:


> Basically .. things should open up and people should take their own precautions. If someone is afraid of going to a mass gathering and getting the virus, then don't go. People were and are already (voluntarily) making that choice.
> 
> If you don't want to risk getting the virus, don't go anywhere. If you are healthy and you feel the place you are going is taking adequate safety precautions (like EVERYONE is doing now with grocery stores, take-out, doctor's offices, pharamcies, etc.) .. then you go. Simple as that. If you catch the virus, stay home to prevent it from spreading.
> 
> If you can go to an essential grocery store (where everyone in your neighborhood goes about once a week or so) ... you should be able to make the choice to go to a sit-down restaurant, nail salon, gym, etc ..  where FAR less people congregate in far lesser numbers. Stores should be able to be open and make their OWN safety precautions (sit people at every other table, enhanced cleaning, etc.) in order to get their restaurant back up and running.  Disney should eventually do the same.



I understand this sentiment, but it does bypass the major problems with this virus. It has a long incubation period where it is still transmittable, up to 1/4 of infected will not show symptoms, and it affects people in vastly different ways. I could get this and be ok, maybe feel mildly sick for a bit. So sure, I can choose to put myself in crowds of varying sizes that I feel comfortable with. But I live with a highly immune compromised boyfriend and it could be lethal to him if I pass it on (perhaps without even knowing Im infected). And my case is an obvious example. You have no idea how many immune compromised folks you would be around during the day. Maybe they MUST go to the grocery store b/c they live alone, or they must work their job at the salon in order to make rent. Some place are also not a matter of numbers of people in one place, but time spent touching things or people. Gyms are seen as one of the hotbeds of virus transmission because of all the sweat and handled equipment. 

So what is our responsibility to our family and neighbors? I can voluntarily take precautions that are right for me, but they could be deadly for people around around me. This is why things aren't just opening up, and why Disney is going to take a bit to do so. Imagine the PR nightmare they would have if they open the parks all of a sudden and 100s of deaths are traced back to a few park goers?


----------



## xuxa777

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> .....
> 
> So what is our responsibility to our family and neighbors? I can voluntarily take precautions that are right for me, but they could be deadly for people around around me. This is why things aren't just opening up, and why Disney is going to take a bit to do so. Imagine the PR nightmare they would have if they open the parks all of a sudden and 100s of deaths are traced back to a few park goers?



Disney was open with packed crowds before the stay at home orders and during the spread and had a known active contagious person in the parks (most likely a lot more), yet there is no evidence of anything of near 100 deaths traced to the parks, there is not one, or even a possibility of one.  We would see cases like that to appear by now. There might be cases and yes this is my opinion but I think we would have seen at a minimum of one death or supposed or possibilty of a death traced back to the parks at this point. Again opinion only.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> Imagine the PR nightmare they would have if they open the parks all of a sudden and 100s of deaths are traced back to a few park goers?



Exactly. And also thinking of CMs. CPs and international CMs live in groups and in very close quarters (I know, I was one.) CPs make up a large contingent of the parks’ front line workforce. They need them to run at full speed. There are many older part time and full time CMs as well who are likely high risk due to age, and of course there are CMs with underlying conditions. 

Aside from guests, the optics of WDW opening too early and endangering their own CMs would be pretty bad. And with CMs contracting it, needing to quarantine if exposed, etc. there could be a real staffing issue as well. 

Disney needs to tread very carefully.


----------



## GeneralTso

I think they are treading carefully. I'd really like to think they are anyway! Bringing Iger back is a solid first step. They need proven leadership and trust in that leader. 

No matter when they reopen any of the parks, throngs of true believers (Disney nuts)  will line up in droves. Many will stay away because they know better. This is a huge problem and that's what all these meetings are about right now. How to mitigate risk and keep their customer base happy. They are hemorrhaging money daily and need more than a bandaid fix. 

I can't wait to return but won't until I'm convinced it's safe. Safe is relative to each person and we will all make our own decisions.  You can't bully someone into thinking something is OK until they believe it. For all those who can't wait to get back in and do your Disney thing.....rock on. Me? I'm waiting.


----------



## Jmljasmine

xuxa777 said:


> They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree.
> 
> Sooner  than later we will realize the virus isn’t as contagious or as bad as was originally thought. Don’t get me wrong it is horrible and super deadly to people with high risk factors etc. however it does not warrant all of these changes to the park experience. There will be a few, more hand cleaning stations and maybe masks inthe queues , buses for a while but nothing much more


I fully disagree. I would like an emptier park. When I was younger it was. The crowds that now exist detract greatly. I suppose some people get "energy" from them. I find it suffocating. I'm really hoping crowds are much lower when we get back.


----------



## Brianstl

GeneralTso said:


> I think they are treading carefully. I'd really like to think they are anyway! Bringing Iger back is a solid first step. They need proven leadership and trust in that leader.
> 
> No matter when they reopen any of the parks, throngs of true believers (Disney nuts)  will line up in droves. Many will stay away because they know better. This is a huge problem and that's what all these meetings are about right now. How to mitigate risk and keep their customer base happy. They are hemorrhaging money daily and need more than a bandaid fix.
> 
> I can't wait to return but won't until I'm convinced it's safe. Safe is relative to each person and we will all make our own decisions.  You can't bully someone into thinking something is OK until they believe it. For all those who can't wait to get back in and do your Disney thing.....rock on. Me? I'm waiting.


After reading more on this, Iger isn't really back.  He never stopped being executive chairman and he hasn't stepped back into the role of running day to day operations of the company.  This is just really Disney letting everybody know Iger is still around.


----------



## xuxa777

Jmljasmine said:


> I fully disagree. I would like an emptier park. When I was younger it was. The crowds that now exist detract greatly. I suppose some people get "energy" from them. I find it suffocating. I'm really hoping crowds are much lower when we get back.



Of course everyone would like an emptier park. I am not saying run it at 90-110% like it has been running. If they parks was run at 50% or less capacity like others have suggested here it would be dead though. Yes, before everyone chimes in, I know some would love that but on a large scale it would not work. once the novelty wore off, it would get old quick.


----------



## JPM4

I can’t wait til the day comes we can complain about virtual queues and Be our guest availability again.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

xuxa777 said:


> Of course everyone would like an emptier park. I am not saying run it at 90-110% like it has been running. If they parks was run at 50% or less capacity like others have suggested here it would be dead though. Yes, before everyone chimes in, I know some would love that but on a large scale it would not work. once the novelty wore off, it would get old quick.



Why do you think it wouldn't work?  Most people would probably enjoy their visit and be able to do more than they can with the park packed to the gills.  I think more people would enjoy the change than we would imagine.  What would get old about being able to ride all the rides you want without having to pick, choose and prioritize in the hopes of doing as many as possible?


----------



## Searc

Farro said:


> Also - question for about needing to wait for Asian parks to open first.
> 
> If for whatever reason our government eases restrictions, while Asian governments don't - why would Disney here need to wait on the Asian parks to open?


Local and state leaders will be the ones to open things up, gradually, not federal. 

The Asia parks are a good barometer for how things are progressing. It would be foolish for WDW and DLR to open before them, when we are months/weeks behind them in the curve.


----------



## Luxurious_Lumiere

xuxa777 said:


> Disney was open with packed crowds before the stay at home orders and during the spread and had a known active contagious person in the parks (most likely a lot more), yet there is no evidence of anything of near 100 deaths traced to the parks, there is not one, or even a possibility of one.  We would see cases like that to appear by now. There might be cases and yes this is my opinion but I think we would have seen at a minimum of one death or supposed or possibilty of a death traced back to the parks at this point. Again opinion only.



Here's your one case. How many people did he infect while at WDW?
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241348121.html


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Of course everyone would like an emptier park. I am not saying run it at 90-110% like it has been running. If they parks was run at 50% or less capacity like others have suggested here it would be dead though. Yes, before everyone chimes in, I know some would love that but on a large scale it would not work. once the novelty wore off, it would get old quick.


That's how I think Disney will be run for awhile. If you read the fast pass thread sounds like they are already planning on it. Wonder if standby lines will be a thing of the past for awhile.


----------



## lilypgirl

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> Here's your one case. How many people did he infect while at WDW?
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241348121.html


He was also at a  large convention and visited Universal while there .


----------



## Farro

Searc said:


> Local and state leaders will be the ones to open things up, gradually, not federal.
> 
> The Asia parks are a good barometer for how things are progressing. It would be foolish for WDW and DLR to open before them, when we are months/weeks behind them in the curve.



So if Florida's governor decides come June/July that Disney can start to reopen, but the Asia parks are still closed for whatever reason, we should still not open?

I don't think we should look to anyone in regards to disease/illnesses curve anymore. 
We need to just focus on our own numbers and make these decisions. Different countries, cities even will reach their peak and then flatten at different rates based on testing, size, demographics, etc. 
Test, Test, TEST!!! Open things in waves, close if a hotspot, etc.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## xuxa777

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> Here's your one case. How many people did he infect while at WDW?
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article241348121.html



That is the case I mentioned/referred to. Read my post again.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Searc

xuxa777 said:


> Disney was open with packed crowds before the stay at home orders and during the spread and had a known active contagious person in the parks (most likely a lot more), yet there is no evidence of anything of near 100 deaths traced to the parks, there is not one, or even a possibility of one.  We would see cases like that to appear by now. There might be cases and yes this is my opinion but I think we would have seen at a minimum of one death or supposed or possibilty of a death traced back to the parks at this point. Again opinion only.


I am 100% certain there were cases picked up at WDW or DLR, but once everyone went home to their respective states, no one had any way to trace exactly where it came from. The grocery store, the plane, etc.


----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/04/soul-d...ease-in-wake-of-distribution-cuts-1202907103/


----------



## xuxa777

Many people in this thread sadly have personal cases and concerns that are truly tragic and valid regarding the covid disease, no one is disputing that and knowing this Disney community cares for them. My take is we are discussing this strictly on a general macro level with no intention of diminishing or offending anyone.   In my opinion, which is often wrong  This is not the place to make anything personal one way or another.


----------



## aibo

Well, summer gone. If Disney don´t think they can pack a movie theater, they will not open the parks.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Jrb1979 said:


> That's how I think Disney will be run for awhile. If you read the fast pass thread sounds like they are already planning on it. Wonder if standby lines will be a thing of the past for awhile.


That seems like one of the easiest to implement changes they could make to help control capacity in lines. They already have the FP+ infrastructure in place.

And before people chime in with how it would be unfair to limit what people have paid to do in the parks, I think Disney is going to have to be very up front and transparent about the limitations guests can expect, let people make their own decisions if they find a limited experience worth it, perhaps offer discounted tickets and extend cancellation/refund policies for those who feel it is not worth the trip. 

My totally speculative thoughts about what we could see at least for a little bit: limited resorts open once they look at occupancy rates past the date they plan to open (much like after 9/11), more prepackaged grab and go food items in both resorts and parks to limit contact, increasing capacity for mobile ordering and scaling back capacity for face to face ordering, no buffets, no face character meets, no parades or fireworks or similar type events that cause people to all gather in one spot, FP or boarding group only for attractions with tight queues especially. But like I have posted earlier in this thread, I am sure they have multiple teams working many, many scenarios and adjusting based on new information as it comes in. We are all just guessing here.


----------



## gottalovepluto

--
NVM deadline reporting Iger says he does not recall ever having said he expected a smaller workforce


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> I am 100% certain there were cases picked up at WDW or DLR, but once everyone went home to their respective states, no one had any way to trace exactly where it came from. The grocery store, the plane, etc.



I understand you feel that and totally get it, but that is not known 100%. Just as much as I don't know 100%. My take is maybe it has but we would have heard about by now.


----------



## karly05

rteetz said:


>



THANK YOU, Disney, for moving Soul out and not making it the sacrificial Guinea Pig to see how reopening theatres would go. I did not want to see another Pixar film branded a "flop" due to circumstances out of its control.


----------



## Spridell

aibo said:


> Well, summer gone. If Disney don´t think they can pack a movie theater, they will not open the parks.


I think there is a big difference between a small theater and a spread out park.  

Movies, everyone is in one place and one room for hours.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> I think there is a big difference between a small theater and a spread out park.
> 
> Movies, everyone is in one place and one room for hours.



Yup, plus there is other factors involved in the moving of the movie. If movie theaters are open that time, people are going to be afraid to go. Also can't do any effective marketing, and many others reasoning for the move.


----------



## rteetz

A Disney World musician, soon to be furloughed, still finds a way to share joy during coronavirus


----------



## xuxa777

lilypgirl said:


> He was also at a  large convention and visited Universal while there .



Yes , but we are discussing Disney here and he was a Disney, and from the bases that this is highly contagious like others have opined, we should have many cases in Disney and for that matter, Universal and Convention etc.


----------



## Jroceagles

SO many rumors who knows what to believe.  I was just told that a DVC member on FB stated they have info that things wont open until the end of the FY (end of September).  that seems like a stretch but who knows.


----------



## wareagle57

MickeyWaffles said:


> CPs make up a large contingent of the parks’ front line workforce. They need them to run at full speed.



1. I don't think we will see full speed for quite some time.

2. CPs take away tons of hours from underemployed full and part time local CMs. CPs are used more as a cost saving measure than they are in an actual need for staffing. Not saying they aren't needed. But I do think it's possible to run the parks at a limited capacity without them for a while. And I actually would hope they do that to give other CMs the chance to make up hours after losing out on so much work.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> --
> NVM deadline reporting Iger says he does not recall ever having said he expected a smaller workforce



Further proof that that Nytimes writer was just putting in clickbait material and that article was half bogus.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Yes , but we are discussing Disney here and he was a Disney, and from the bases that this is highly contagious like others have opined, we should have many cases in Disney and for that matter, Universal and Convention etc.


We probably did but there is also probably a lot of people who have had the virus but never go tested as there symptoms never got that bad. Til there is a vaccine or a way to cure people who do get sick I think there will be some sort of social distancing. Disney will open sooner than later but you will probably see lower capacity and a virtual que for most attractions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jroceagles said:


> SO many rumors who knows what to believe.  I was just told that a DVC member on FB stated they have info that things wont open until the end of the FY (end of September).  that seems like a stretch but who knows.


Considering how many DVC members are floating around here if that was something DVC members were informed of it would have Blown Up on the DIS...


----------



## Spridell

gottalovepluto said:


> Considering how many DVC members are floating around here if that was something DVC members were informed of it would have Blown Up on the DIS...



I did get an email from DVC today, but all it said was "Stay safe and we will see you soon"


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Honestly I’ve read a lot of off the wall stuff on this board over the years, but I have NEVER seen anyone even close to imply they would be sad with a less crowded WDW. Literally alone would probably be creepy yes, but WDW is not going to open if they need to make sure people don’t see other people and had the illusion they were near alone in the parks.

Im thinking low crowds will be a problem for almost 0 guests.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m interested in the next 2-3 weeks and if we see spikes from this weekend. What happens after a weekend where some people relaxed their social distancing, a weekend where just before it started grocery stores were very busy, could give us hints of what we may see when things start opening back up.
> 
> *Disney Springs can potentially be a good test for Disney*, and I agree with your timeframe between Springs and everything else opening, but I think this past weekend may be a small test to gauge when things like malls (Disney Springs) can attempt to open. As an aside, I would be very surprised to see places like Disney open up before schools do. I’m looking to that before the Asian parks, although I think the Asian parks are good to watch to see the method used when opening.



I think what's tough is Disney Springs will be a lot of locals-only traffic. Actually, if resorts are closed, it will definitely be locals-only traffic. And, that really isn't much of a test. Because, I doubt there will be a lot of people will be flying into Orlando for a Disney Springs only vacation. The true test will be when the resorts/parks open, but at that point, it will actually be mostly tourist and very few locals (assuming that parks will be resort-only guests for a significant while) So, opening Disney Springs won't really prepare the parks opening at all. There won't be a direct correlation. Maybe as far as looking at spacing and the protocol at restaurants, it may help. But, it's not really going to be informative on how to translate that to park traffic. 




jamescanuck2001 said:


> Tests that take 1 hr, 100% accurate, and cost $9 have been approved and production is scaling up.  Employers, of course, are eager to get their hands on these.  The tests will continue to be optimized for time and cost.
> 
> It will take a few months, but there will be a day where testing and certification (there will be an app for that) will be commonplace until a vaccine is available.
> 
> *For full risk control, Disney Parks could require a test before you can enter the property.  The logistics can be worked out.*



I agree with this, but I think the trouble is...the where of it. To me, the obvious answer would be at the airport prior to boarding DME. BUT...what if people were exposed on the airplane, but still too early to test positive? Then, they will be exposing an entire bus full of people. Who would then be exposing an entire lobby full of people at a resort. And so on and so forth. 

If airlines require tests before boarding, that would take away the need to do it at the DME counter. BUT, what if someone is exposed at their departing airport? And, the test was too early to catch it before they board the plane. Then, they have exposed those people on the plane....who could then expose other people on the plane, or the people in line at DME, or the people on the DME bus....or someone in the bathroom who would then go on to the DME counter. And so on and so forth. 

Not only that, but even if they get on and off the plane scot free, between the gate and the DME counter, there are so many people and/or surfaces they could interact with. The escalator railing, elevator buttons, restroom surfaces, etc etc. And if you are exposed 5 minutes before you report to be tested, then it could be a few days into it, conceivably your whole vacation even, before you would even test positive. 

So...ultimately, what's the point. Yes, you would likely catch a lot of people before they get on the DME buses, but if even 1 or 2 people are missed, or have a false negative...then the chain reaction from that could be hugely damaging.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Thecouch said:


> I think AK will be one of the early reopening parks. The animals can't be just shut down like rides. They need the same care if open or closed. I could see fastpass only for rides and shows. Spread out seating for the shows



This was the plan I suggested a week ago - AK will be the 1st or 2nd park open...probably the 1st...it's the easiest to spread and yet still give folks something to do (walking trails and taking open air safaris)...


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> We probably did but there is also probably a lot of people who have had the virus but never go tested as there symptoms never got that bad. Til there is a vaccine or a way to cure people who do get sick I think there will be some sort of social distancing. Disney will open sooner than later but you will probably see lower capacity and a virtual que for most attractions.



 Yes , totally agree. He probably infected many who received a asymptonmatic or mild case or even a severe case, no doubt at all, but no deaths have been traced even on a possibility basis even on a second or third infection basis from an asymptomatic carrier. It is not hard to trace it back, tracing is being done with deaths, no doubt about that.

Again could be totally wrong and we will see how it plays out and leave it like that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I think what's tough is Disney Springs will be a lot of locals-only traffic. Actually, if resorts are closed, it will definitely be locals-only traffic. And, that really isn't much of a test. Because, I doubt there will be a lot of people will be flying into Orlando for a Disney Springs only vacation. The true test will be when the resorts/parks open, but at that point, it will actually be mostly tourist and very few locals (assuming that parks will be resort-only guests for a significant while) So, opening Disney Springs won't really prepare the parks opening at all. There won't be a direct correlation. Maybe as far as looking at spacing and the protocol at restaurants, it may help. But, it's not really going to be informative on how to translate that to park traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, but I think the trouble is...the where of it. To me, the obvious answer would be at the airport prior to boarding DME. BUT...what if people were exposed on the airplane, but still too early to test positive? Then, they will be exposing an entire bus full of people. Who would then be exposing an entire lobby full of people at a resort. And so on and so forth.
> 
> If airlines require tests before boarding, that would take away the need to do it at the DME counter. BUT, what if someone is exposed at their departing airport? And, the test was too early to catch it before they board the plane. Then, they have exposed those people on the plane....who could then expose other people on the plane, or the people in line at DME, or the people on the DME bus....or someone in the bathroom who would then go on to the DME counter. And so on and so forth.
> 
> Not only that, but even if they get on and off the plane scot free, between the gate and the DME counter, there are so many people and/or surfaces they could interact with. The escalator railing, elevator buttons, restroom surfaces, etc etc. And if you are exposed 5 minutes before you report to be tested, then it could be a few days into it, conceivably your whole vacation even, before you would even test positive.
> 
> So...ultimately, what's the point. Yes, you would likely catch a lot of people before they get on the DME buses, but if even 1 or 2 people are missed, or have a false negative...then the chain reaction from that could be hugely damaging.



DS can be a good test not in that it shows what park crowds will look like and behave like on a smaller scale, but that they’ll be able to see that if opening Disney Springs led to too many cases, too many crowd control issues, and those kind of things they will almost certainly see those problems magnified with the theme parks opening and they can tweak their plans as needed.


----------



## fatmanatee

xuxa777 said:


> Further proof that that Nytimes writer was just putting in clickbait material and that article was half bogus.


NYT got a quote direct from Iger so if Disney wanted to dispute anything in the story they definitely had the opportunity. In any case, I wouldn't take Iger's statement about the workforce at face value. He said the right thing but I refuse to believe that cutting personnel wouldn't be in the discussion internally. Him saying he doesn't recall talking about it is a weird denial.


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> This was the plan I suggested a week ago - AK will be the 1st or 2nd park open...probably the 1st...it's the easiest to spread and yet still give folks something to do (walking trails and taking open air safaris)...



I would go on our trip and spend 9 days at AK if I had to!    My favorite park!


----------



## xuxa777

Disney is not going to get into testing to open the parks, primarily for all the reason new procedures that poster have outlined, would be too difficult and hard to implement. Average guest has a hard time with virtual queues and ROTR boarding times, can you imagine what a nightmare testing and new health procedures would be. They won't even need to when they open. Temp checks will be the most they do (i don't think they will) and that probably won't last long, maybe 3-4 months max. Once we know whee the high risk areas/people are and how to contatin and treat it and we will in < 6 months I bet, it will be moot.


----------



## CAQDaddy

Luxurious_Lumiere said:


> I understand this sentiment, but it does bypass the major problems with this virus. It has a long incubation period where it is still transmittable, up to 1/4 of infected will not show symptoms, and it affects people in vastly different ways. I could get this and be ok, maybe feel mildly sick for a bit. So sure, I can choose to put myself in crowds of varying sizes that I feel comfortable with. But I live with a highly immune compromised boyfriend and it could be lethal to him if I pass it on (perhaps without even knowing Im infected). And my case is an obvious example. You have no idea how many immune compromised folks you would be around during the day. Maybe they MUST go to the grocery store b/c they live alone, or they must work their job at the salon in order to make rent. Some place are also not a matter of numbers of people in one place, but time spent touching things or people. Gyms are seen as one of the hotbeds of virus transmission because of all the sweat and handled equipment.
> 
> So what is our responsibility to our family and neighbors? I can voluntarily take precautions that are right for me, but they could be deadly for people around around me. This is why things aren't just opening up, and why Disney is going to take a bit to do so. Imagine the PR nightmare they would have if they open the parks all of a sudden and 100s of deaths are traced back to a few park goers?


The op pointed out that we're already going to grocery stores. Immune compromised have to get food too. A lot of people touch things in a grocery store.
If this virus has the long incubation period that has been discussed, it would be extremely difficult to trace a single infection accurately.
I think as for Disney reopening, when it does there will still be many people who are uncomfortable going. Like everything we do in life, we just have to do a risk assessment for ourselves and those close to us.


----------



## xuxa777

fatmanatee said:


> NYT got a quote direct from Iger so if Disney wanted to dispute anything in the story they definitely had the opportunity. In any case, I wouldn't take Iger's statement about the workforce at face value. He said the right thing but I refuse to believe that cutting personnel wouldn't be in the discussion internally. Him saying he doesn't recall talking about it is a weird denial.



Iger release him saying he doesn't remember it, within hours after the article is posted is his denial.  That said there is no doubt the are looking at reducing staff internally. But the notion that thinkg are "dire" "clothes being torn" is hyperbolic and clickbait.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> A Disney World musician, soon to be furloughed, still finds a way to share joy during coronavirus


Can you summarise rteetz? Your link is blocked in UK


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Can you summarise rteetz? Your link is blocked in UK


The pianist from the UK pavilion is doing online concerts on her FB page.


----------



## Sakiki

Lewisc said:


> DIS member aren't your typical Disney vacationer.  Years ago I read the typical Disney family will have one or two vacations in their lifetime.  I suspect the number today is higher.  I suspect  some (many?)  members of DIS visit Disney more times in a year (or two) then the typical family will take in their lifetime.
> 
> I think posters are greatly over-estimating the number of guests who will rush to Disney. Current resort bookings are irrelevant.  Cancellation penalties are lenient.  Some of the guests booked more as a placeholder.
> 
> Some (many) potential guests will have financial issues.
> 
> Some won't be able to get time off from work.  Months of elective surgery will be rescheduled.  Those healthcare workers won't be getting vacations. Many people won't get time off once they get back to works.  Just one example.
> 
> Assume, after WDW opens,  people considered at high risk are advised to avoid crowded areas like Disney.  I understand some people will listen and others won't.  How many families visiting include a grandparent over age 60?  10% of the population has diabetes.  My observation suggests a fair number of guests would come under the obesity risk factor.  I don't know what % of the guests have moderate asthma.
> 
> Now add people who aren't high risk but won't travel out of fear.
> 
> 
> 
> DVC members, at risk of losing their points, will probably fill DVC resorts.  That suggests all of the Disney Deluxe resorts, maybe excluding YC, will open first.  I wouldn't be surprised if one or more value and moderate resorts are closed for months.
> 
> For the most part resort guests are looking to visit theme parks.  I think the resorts might open days, not weeks, before at least one theme park.


I think this is exactly right. IMHO/YMMV etc.

The folks who frequent these boards are mostly hard-core fans. I don’t think John & Debbie Smith and their three children from Poughkeepsie will be rushing to book (or rebook if they had a trip cancelled) anything like as quickly as some people seem to think. The economic hit to family finances and the ongoing risk from the virus will put off a *lot* of people until jobs are reclaimed and there’s a vaccine so you pretty much know you’ll be safe. And if (as someone here has suggested), park tickets carry some sort of ‘we’ll bar you if you have a temperature, with no refund’ that will just deter another tranche of people - who’s going to book an expensive Disney vacation (probably anything up to a year out) if they might get to the entry readers and then get turned away?

Lets hope the lab in Cambridge here in the UK that have hopes of a vaccine by the autumn are correct about that (you can google it if you want to know more).

I‘m a Disney fan - that’s why I follow these boards - but I also try to be realistic, much as it hurts sometimes...


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jroceagles said:


> SO many rumors who knows what to believe.  I was just told that a DVC member on FB stated they have info that things wont open until the end of the FY (end of September).  that seems like a stretch but who knows.


Yea a little early.


----------



## Arym

This is my first post. I am a long time lurker and finally registered a few weeks back. I admit I have not read all 194 pages so maybe someone already brought this up; forgive me if they did.

A lot of people are mentioning that they will not feel comfortable until a vaccine is released. What if there never is a vaccine? And, what if herd immunity never develops or we find people can get it again after a year or so? A lot of people are putting all their hopes in a vaccine. If none ever comes, we have to decide to live with a certain risk.

I really don't think people will be willing to live with extreme social distancing and/or lockins for months on end. At some point, people will weight the risk of getting the virus vs. living their lives and being able to work and be done with the restrictions. It will be hard to continue asking this of people through months and months. Maybe loosening restrictions for a month or so and moving toward sports and theme parks opening after another month or so passes will be a compromise?

I have mixed feelings about it to be honest. I see people suffering job wise and their lives being upended but I weigh that against people dying. There is no easy answer, obviously.

My guess, which is as good as anyone else's (in other words, it means nothing), for WDW opening is sometimes in June or July.


----------



## fsjking

Arym said:


> This is my first post. I am a long time lurker and finally registered a few weeks back. I admit I have not read all 194 pages so maybe someone already brought this up; forgive me if they did.
> 
> A lot of people are mentioning that they will not feel comfortable until a vaccine is released. What if there never is a vaccine? And, what if herd immunity never develops or we find people can get it again after a year or so? A lot of people are putting all their hopes in a vaccine. If none ever comes, we have to decide to live with a certain risk.
> 
> I really don't think people will be willing to live with extreme social distancing and/or lockins for months on end. At some point, people will weight the risk of getting the virus vs. living their lives and being able to work and be done with the restrictions. It will be hard to continue asking this of people through months and months. Maybe loosening restrictions for a month or so and moving toward sports and theme parks opening after another month or so passes will be a compromise?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about it to be honest. I see people suffering job wise and their lives being upended but I weigh that against people dying. There is no easy answer, obviously.
> 
> My guess, which is as good as anyone else's (in other words, it means nothing), for WDW opening is sometimes in June or July.



Well if theres never a vaccine, and people can get it again, we'll get desensitized to it and go on with our lives. It'll become like cancer, heart disease, the flu and everything else that can kill us. People will just live with it. 

Or it will kill us all and it won't matter any more.


----------



## WDWFan0813

I've read or skimmed almost every post.  Lots of opinions, and I will add my $.02, broken into two posts, so $.04 if you will.  

I personally don't think Disney is at a high risk of bankruptcy.  I think it is likely that revenue will start picking up as summer hits.

Operationally speaking, I think it's likely we will see Disney Springs open first as it is the easiest to open.  Some, but possibly not all resorts will open second.  However I just don't see enough people flocking to the resorts to make it financially viable for long without the parks being open.  Because of this, the parks will open shortly after the resorts.  Although there is potential for phased park openings, I don't see any park opening more than a week or two after the first park opens.     

Now even once everything is open, whether capacity is limited by Disney or just by people not traveling due to economic or health concerns, it will likely be a while before they return to profitability.  However, with the debt they have just taken on, if they can get some of the revenue they should be able to operate for quite a while even if those operations are at a loss. 

As for construction, although they may do limited projects, I don't see a massive building boom while the parks are closed as they will try to preserve the cash they have.

Now things are changing so fast I could be wrong, but only time will tell how many of our opinions were right or wrong.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Arym said:


> A lot of people are mentioning that they will not feel comfortable until a vaccine is released. What if there never is a vaccine? And, what if herd immunity never develops or we find people can get it again after a year or so? A lot of people are putting all their hopes in a vaccine. If none ever comes, we have to decide to live with a certain risk.



As someone with a potentially high risk kid who feels this way (needs to be a vaccine, good antiviral med, herd immunity or for the virus to magically mutate and disappear for us to feel comfortable going back to a place like WDW), we would just not go to a place like WDW.

IF none of that ever happens (hopefully unlikely) and coronavirus stays as is/dangerous for high risk individuals, we will simply not go to a place like WDW. We are DVC members. We love Disney beyond measure. We go every year. But it’s not a necessity. It’s a luxury. We would be devastated, but a place as vast and tightly crowded with travelers like WDW isn’t worth risking my kid’s life, plain and simple.

We would calculate the risk for the things that we do. Theme parks wouldn’t make the cut.


----------



## MichelinMan

aibo said:


> Well, summer gone. If Disney don´t think they can pack a movie theater, they will not open the parks.


Not similar at all. By moving the movie release, it maximises revenue generated by having larger audiences at a more appropriate time. Whereas for every week the theme parks are closed, they will lose money. The economics are very different. Moving movie releases is mainly an economic decision.


----------



## Jrb1979

The one thing I don't like the most when they do reopen is its going to involve much more planning. I have a 6 month old and was hoping to take her sometime in the next year. Planning my vacation down to the minute I arrive, I have no interest in. I go on vacation do what I want when I want. A


----------



## WDWFan0813

Personally speaking, we have a trip planned mid/late July.  I hope it happens, and if the parks are open we will likely go.  If it is a "limited" experience we would evaluate exactly what that means.  We would have to weigh what is open vs. what discounts are being offered.

As with many people on this board, we have been there several times, so a limited experience would be OK to a degree.  Now if you told me SWGE, Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railroad, and the Skyliner were all going to be shut down, that would be a big deal since that is all new to us.

As many have said, a lot of this is about calculated risk.  We are fortunate that we are not high risk.  And we can take steps to ensure we are not spreading it upon our return.  Additionally my DW and I have not had nor are we likely to have negative impacts to our jobs due to this.  If anything, we have saved money by working from home and having reduced childcare expenses. 

We all have to measure our risks, and from my end if enough people feel it is safe to open WDW before our trip and we can take a chance to get away from all of the craziness and being couped up for so long we will.  If by doing that we help keep the economy moving along, then that is a small bonus. 

With all that said, I feel terrible for all those who are not as fortunate as us, and will continue to pray that things improve quickly in all regards!


----------



## gotomu212

mmackeymouse said:


> I think what's tough is Disney Springs will be a lot of locals-only traffic. Actually, if resorts are closed, it will definitely be locals-only traffic. And, that really isn't much of a test. Because, I doubt there will be a lot of people will be flying into Orlando for a Disney Springs only vacation. The true test will be when the resorts/parks open, but at that point, it will actually be mostly tourist and very few locals (assuming that parks will be resort-only guests for a significant while) So, opening Disney Springs won't really prepare the parks opening at all. There won't be a direct correlation. Maybe as far as looking at spacing and the protocol at restaurants, it may help. But, it's not really going to be informative on how to translate that to park traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, but I think the trouble is...the where of it. To me, the obvious answer would be at the airport prior to boarding DME. BUT...what if people were exposed on the airplane, but still too early to test positive? Then, they will be exposing an entire bus full of people. Who would then be exposing an entire lobby full of people at a resort. And so on and so forth.
> 
> If airlines require tests before boarding, that would take away the need to do it at the DME counter. BUT, what if someone is exposed at their departing airport? And, the test was too early to catch it before they board the plane. Then, they have exposed those people on the plane....who could then expose other people on the plane, or the people in line at DME, or the people on the DME bus....or someone in the bathroom who would then go on to the DME counter. And so on and so forth.
> 
> Not only that, but even if they get on and off the plane scot free, between the gate and the DME counter, there are so many people and/or surfaces they could interact with. The escalator railing, elevator buttons, restroom surfaces, etc etc. And if you are exposed 5 minutes before you report to be tested, then it could be a few days into it, conceivably your whole vacation even, before you would even test positive.
> 
> So...ultimately, what's the point. Yes, you would likely catch a lot of people before they get on the DME buses, but if even 1 or 2 people are missed, or have a false negative...then the chain reaction from that could be hugely damaging.



If Disney Springs is open to locals only, and so many people in Orlando have been furloughed or unemployed due to the tourism hit, will they be going out to retail stores and restaurants at DS? I just wonder if it will show accurate demand, or maybe it will be a very good gauge of demand?


----------



## Spridell

gotomu212 said:


> If Disney Springs is open to locals only, and so many people in Orlando have been furloughed or unemployed due to the tourism hit, will they be going out to retail stores and restaurants at DS? I just wonder if it will show accurate demand, or maybe it will be a very good gauge of demand?



Many of the restaurants at Disney Springs are OPEN right now, but for takeout only.

I am really curious to know how busy they have been the last couple of weeks.


----------



## mmackeymouse

gotomu212 said:


> If Disney Springs is open to locals only, and so many people in Orlando have been furloughed or unemployed due to the tourism hit, will they be going out to retail stores and restaurants at DS? I just wonder if it will show accurate demand, or maybe it will be a very good gauge of demand?



I am sorry I didn't mean to say that it would intentionally be locals-only. I just meant....with no resorts open, I doubt there will be very many tourists, flocking in to go go to Disney Springs. 

For that reason, I think it will end up being primary locals.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Many of the restaurants at Disney Springs are OPEN right now, but for takeout only.
> 
> I am really curious to know how busy they have been the last couple of weeks.


I wouldn't say many. Very select. Many are fully closed.


----------



## Krandor

To tie into the movie release schedule changes.   Theaters may have a long road to get back.

https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/reports-amc-may-close-theatres-file-for-bankruptcy


----------



## e_yerger

Another thing with pushing movies is that it's in Disney's next Fiscal Year. This mean that they can show a better performing year in 2021 to make up for the wash that 2020 is turning into.


----------



## Brianstl

Spridell said:


> Many of the restaurants at Disney Springs are OPEN right now, but for takeout only.
> 
> I am really curious to know how busy they have been the last couple of weeks.


I think everything at Disney Springs is completely shutdown.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't say many. Very select. Many are fully closed.


What is still open?


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> What is still open?


I want to say Erin McKenna's or one of those smaller shops was open for delivery. I can't speak to anything else. All major dining locations are fully closed and most have laid off or furloughed employees already.


----------



## jlwhitney

Krandor said:


> To tie into the movie release schedule changes.   Theaters may have a long road to get back.
> 
> https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/reports-amc-may-close-theatres-file-for-bankruptcy



That is only one chain of many, and AMC has had issues long before this.


----------



## whiporee

Arym said:


> A lot of people are mentioning that they will not feel comfortable until a vaccine is released. What if there never is a vaccine? And, what if herd immunity never develops or we find people can get it again after a year or so? A lot of people are putting all their hopes in a vaccine. If none ever comes, we have to decide to live with a certain risk.



Vaccines also have side effects, and they can sometimes (rarely) infect people who weren't already sick.  As a result, they need to go through long-term testing on animal subjects, and then human subjects before they are released to the public. Remember that vaccines aren't antibiotics that kill the virus; they are usually small amounts of the dead virus injected to encourage antibodies without doing ourselves more damage. It's why a lot of people feel lousy for a day or two after a flu shot. I think a LOT of people are banking on a vaccine to kill this thing, but in most cases that's not what vaccines do. They simply help our bodies fight things.

One of the things that will help dictate when WDW reopens is actually abandoning the mentality that a vaccine is coming that will safeguard people from the disease. That and adopting a new mentality around mortailty rates. I think Tom Hanks did a lot this weekend just by appearing on SNL -- he was healthy, fine, in good spirits, no real side effects. The same thing with Boris Johnson getting sick, going to ICU and coming out of it okay. Those are the kinds of stories the public needs to hear more of in order to get over some of the fear. The actual mortality rate needs to be discussed much more often than it is. If people start understanding that this is a disease that mostly effects the elderly and even of them, mostly effects those with underlying conditions, then they'll be more willing to accept getting back to normal. No one wants to risk the lives of our most vulnerable, but we also need to understand -- and really believe -- that for the vast majority of us catching this thing is no big deal.

There needs to be some reporting outside of New York about it.  New York is unique in America for its density and its human intermingling; no other city is as dependent on mass and shared transportation as New York; there is no where else in America where people are as jammed together as often as they are there. WDW on a 10 really has nothing on a Manhattan sidewalk most days at noon.  So far this has been national reaction to what has been so far primarily a New York disaster. More than half the deaths in America so far have come from New York and New Jersey. There was a projected shortage of 8000 ICU beds in the country, which is why flattening the curve became so important. But of that 8000 shortage, 6900 were in New York and New Jersey. And if the current projections are to be believed, of the 62,000 American deaths to COVID 19, 18,000 of them will have been in New York and New Jersey. That's 28 percent of the deaths from a region that makes up less than 10 percent of the national population.

Now, some of that might work against WDW reopening, because population density might be the key in the virus spreading. So why cram a bunch of people into a smaller space if you don't have to? There's certainly validity to that. But the flip of it is that despite the weeks of crowds before the shutdown -- despite the beach shots the news all showed --despite Mardi Gras going on, and despite sporting events that  were all happening even after the virus reached America -- the only dramatic spikes we've seen have been in New York. The good news -- really great news, actually -- is that New York is starting to decrease in reported cases and deaths.  Not dramatically yet, and certainly way too many. But the number is starting to head downward. And as it does, so will the attitude of those who influence our society so strongly. As the media (and various celebrities and influencers and such) start to feel more confident about life getting back to normal, so will we all. 

So there are a lot of things that have to happen to the national perception of this disease to make it possible for WDW to reopen. But I do think we're starting to see some of them. New York rates going down; nowhere else spiking. Famous people having caught the disease and having recovered. There is still along way to go, but as I've said before, I think June 1 is still a long way away.


----------



## xuxa777

whiporee said:


> Vaccines also have side effects, and they can sometimes (rarely) infect people who weren't already sick.  As a result, they need to go through long-term testing on animal subjects, and then human subjects before they are released to the public. Remember that vaccines aren't antibiotics that kill the virus; they are usually small amounts of the dead virus injected to encourage antibodies without doing ourselves more damage. It's why a lot of people feel lousy for a day or two after a flu shot. I think a LOT of people are banking on a vaccine to kill this thing, but in most cases that's not what vaccines do. They simply help our bodies fight things.
> 
> One of the things that will help dictate when WDW reopens is actually abandoning the mentality that a vaccine is coming that will safeguard people from the disease. That and adopting a new mentality around mortailty rates. I think Tom Hanks did a lot this weekend just by appearing on SNL -- he was healthy, fine, in good spirits, no real side effects. The same thing with Boris Johnson getting sick, going to ICU and coming out of it okay. Those are the kinds of stories the public needs to hear more of in order to get over some of the fear. The actual mortality rate needs to be discussed much more often than it is. If people start understanding that this is a disease that mostly effects the elderly and even of them, mostly effects those with underlying conditions, then they'll be more willing to accept getting back to normal. No one wants to risk the lives of our most vulnerable, but we also need to understand -- and really believe -- that for the vast majority of us catching this thing is no big deal.
> 
> There needs to be some reporting outside of New York about it.  New York is unique in America for its density and its human intermingling; no other city is as dependent on mass and shared transportation as New York; there is no where else in America where people are as jammed together as often as they are there. WDW on a 10 really has nothing on a Manhattan sidewalk most days at noon.  So far this has been national reaction to what has been so far primarily a New York disaster. More than half the deaths in America so far have come from New York and New Jersey. There was a projected shortage of 8000 ICU beds in the country, which is why flattening the curve became so important. But of that 8000 shortage, 6900 were in New York and New Jersey. And if the current projections are to be believed, of the 62,000 American deaths to COVID 19, 18,000 of them will have been in New York and New Jersey. That's 28 percent of the deaths from a region that makes up less than 10 percent of the national population.
> 
> Now, some of that might work against WDW reopening, because population density might be the key in the virus spreading. So why cram a bunch of people into a smaller space if you don't have to? There's certainly validity to that. But the flip of it is that despite the weeks of crowds before the shutdown -- despite the beach shots the news all showed --despite Mardi Gras going on, and despite sporting events that  were all happening even after the virus reached America -- the only dramatic spikes we've seen have been in New York. The good news -- really great news, actually -- is that New York is starting to decrease in reported cases and deaths.  Not dramatically yet, and certainly way too many. But the number is starting to head downward. And as it does, so will the attitude of those who influence our society so strongly. As the media (and various celebrities and influencers and such) start to feel more confident about life getting back to normal, so will we all.
> 
> So there are a lot of things that have to happen to the national perception of this disease to make it possible for WDW to reopen. But I do think we're starting to see some of them. New York rates going down; nowhere else spiking. Famous people having caught the disease and having recovered. There is still along way to go, but as I've said before, I think June 1 is still a long way away.


 Exactly and well put


----------



## WeatherLights

My (highly inexpert) opinion is that Disneyworld and Disneyland will not reopen until there is either a game changing treatment protocol or a vaccine.  Or, possibly, if/when an inexpensive rapid test becomes available that can be administered (each day?) to all guests and employees. Remaining closed for the rest of 2020 wouldn't surprise me at all.  I know that's pessimistic but I also think it realistic in light of what is currently known. 

I've seen a few posts in which hopeful disney goers are tying the opening to being "past the peak" but getting past the peak only means that the social distancing measures are actually working to reduce the rate of spread, not that the virus has become less transmissible or less fatal or that it is "safer" to open crowded venues.  While businesses that produce and sell consumer goods and services may reopen sooner, with social distancing measures in place for employees and customers, I think large entertainment venues that bring in crowds of people will be some of the last businesses to re-open. 

Similarly, there is discussion about Disney parks opening with social distancing measures in place but that would only happen if Disney can do so with sufficient number of guests and sufficiently high prices to make it profitable.  Higher overhead _and_ reduced number of customers as a result of social distancing requirements does not keep a business functioning.

But I do very much hope Disney as a company, and all the parks, make it through this pandemic intact!


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Many of the restaurants at Disney Springs are OPEN right now, but for takeout only.
> 
> I am really curious to know how busy they have been the last couple of weeks.



If I can judge just by our small-town local places - very.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I want to say Erin McKenna's or one of those smaller shops was open for delivery. I can't speak to anything else. All major dining locations are fully closed and most have laid off or furloughed employees already.



From Google maps, this is what is still open for takeout and Disney Springs:

- 4r Cantina Food Truck
- The Boathouse
- Erin McKenna's Bakery
- Frontera Cocina
- Planet Hollywood
- Enzo's Hideaway


Again this is just what Google Maps is reporting so don't know how accurate it is.  

It says all others are CLOSED when you click on them.


----------



## xuxa777

One thing for sure this thread is going to be fascinating either way to look back on in a few months.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Spridell said:


> From Google maps, this is what is still open for takeout and Disney Springs:
> 
> - 4r Cantina Food Truck
> - The Boathouse
> - Erin McKenna's Bakery
> - Frontera Cocina
> - Planet Hollywood
> - Enzo's Hideaway
> 
> 
> Again this is just what Google Maps is reporting so don't know how accurate it is.
> 
> It says all others are CLOSED when you click on them.


I think Erin Mckenna’s might be the only place open on that list. I went to the actual websites for Enzo’s, the Boathouse and Frontera Cocina and they are all closed.


----------



## WeatherLights

xuxa777 said:


> One thing for sure this thread is going to be fascinating either way to look back on in a few months.



Right!  That's why I decided to post my own prediction--mostly to remember where my head was today and to be able to look back at my well-reasoned prescience or, more likely, my gross ignorance!


----------



## Spridell

KBoopaloo said:


> I think Erin Mckenna’s might be the only place open on that list. I went to the actual websites for Enzo’s, the Boathouse and Frontera Cocina and they are all closed.


you could be right


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> From Google maps, this is what is still open for takeout and Disney Springs:
> 
> - 4r Cantina Food Truck
> - The Boathouse
> - Erin McKenna's Bakery
> - Frontera Cocina
> - Planet Hollywood
> - Enzo's Hideaway
> 
> 
> Again this is just what Google Maps is reporting so don't know how accurate it is.
> 
> It says all others are CLOSED when you click on them.


Boathouse is closed per their FB page.


----------



## yankeesfan123

xuxa777 said:


> One thing for sure this thread is going to be fascinating either way to look back on in a few months.


When Disney first closed in mid March, I predicted June in response to a tweet and was bombarded with people calling me a buffoon and it would only be closed for the two weeks...


----------



## Brianstl

Spridell said:


> From Google maps, this is what is still open for takeout and Disney Springs:
> 
> - 4r Cantina Food Truck
> - The Boathouse
> - Erin McKenna's Bakery
> - Frontera Cocina
> - Planet Hollywood
> - Enzo's Hideaway
> 
> 
> Again this is just what Google Maps is reporting so don't know how accurate it is.
> 
> It says all others are CLOSED when you click on them.


According to the website of each or their Facebook page everyone of those restaurants is shut down completely with the exception of Erin McKenna's which appears to be open only for delivery.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> According to the website of each or their Facebook page everyone of those restaurants is shut down completely with the exception of Erin McKenna's which appears to be open only for delivery.



One of the comments I'm seeing regularly among women on social media, one that I myself share, is how much they are sick of cooking and miss eating out. I can see Disney Springs being very busy and making a good chunk of change just on dining when they open back up, even if they do have to reduce capacity. I've already told DH the day we're allowed back out - we're going out for supper to my fave pub, and I do not care how much it costs


----------



## gotomu212

mmackeymouse said:


> I am sorry I didn't mean to say that it would intentionally be locals-only. I just meant....with no resorts open, I doubt there will be very many tourists, flocking in to go go to Disney Springs.
> 
> For that reason, I think it will end up being primary locals.



No worries, I got what you were saying. I was just wondering further how many locals would visit DS given that Orlando has been hit particularly early and hard economically due to the collapse in tourism.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mshanson3121 said:


> One of the comments I'm seeing regularly among women on social media, one that I myself share, is how much they are sick of cooking and miss eating out. I can see Disney Springs being very busy and making a good chunk of change just on dining when they open back up, even if they do have to reduce capacity. I've already told DH the day we're allowed back out - we're going out for supper to my fave pub, and I do not care how much it costs


Those of us men that do all the cooking feel the same way..  I also am spending money one meal a day at a local restaurant.  Never had a steak be hand walked to my vehicle but I can't say that anymore.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> One of the comments I'm seeing regularly among women on social media, one that I myself share, is how much they are sick of cooking and miss eating out. I can see Disney Springs being very busy and making a good chunk of change just on dining when they open back up, even if they do have to reduce capacity. I've already told DH the day we're allowed back out - we're going out for supper to my fave pub, and I do not care how much it costs


Iv told the wife to get used to it, we wont be able to afford to eat out any time soon!


----------



## xuxa777

Updated IHME model out, only posting about FL, it moved the peak to May 3rd now.  Still sticking by my earlier opinion the peak was already at the beginning of April


----------



## Tigger's ally

xuxa777 said:


> Updated IHME model out, only posting about FL, it moved the peak to May 3rd now.  Still sticking by my earlier opinion the peak was already at the beginning of April


Does Florida get credit for all those cases getting off them cruise ships?


----------



## shanes17

xuxa777 said:


> Updated IHME model out, only posting about FL, it moved the peak to May 3rd now.  Still sticking by my earlier opinion the peak was already at the beginning of April



Is that the same 'model' that has been wrong, pretty much every single time so far?

I wish people would stop wasting time with that thing. Its been a lie since the beginning.  

No offense to you, I'm certain you didn't create the model!


----------



## rteetz

Let's not debate models now please...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/13/disneyland-paris-likely-wont-open-until-mid-summer/


----------



## dynastyyanks

Florida's surgeon general: "Until we get a vaccine, which is a while off, this is going to be our new normal and we need to adapt and protect ourselves".

https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...-until-a-vaccine-exists-surgeon-general-says/


----------



## jdrasin

CAQDaddy said:


> The op pointed out that we're already going to grocery stores. Immune compromised have to get food too. A lot of people touch things in a grocery store.
> If this virus has the long incubation period that has been discussed, it would be extremely difficult to trace a single infection accurately.
> I think as for Disney reopening, when it does there will still be many people who are uncomfortable going. Like everything we do in life, we just have to do a risk assessment for ourselves and those close to us.



I think what makes this situation a little different is that the risk is not fully on the individual. If I decide to skydive, i'm largely internalizing the risk, no one else is going to get hurt (unless I land on them). However, in this situation, I could be causing a new vector, which can lead to a lot of people being hurt who did not make that choice. My family comes back, then my kids go to school, then other kids get it, then their parents get it, etc....


----------



## Jroceagles

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/13/disneyland-paris-likely-wont-open-until-mid-summer/


Mid July.    I could see that for an opening of all the Disney resorts


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yankeesfan123 said:


> When Disney first closed in mid March, I predicted June in response to a tweet and was bombarded with people calling me a buffoon and it would only be closed for the two weeks...



I resisted posting my guess because I knew I’d get flamed.. lol.

I’m not an alarmist and from the start of the different closures here at home and abroad since mid-March  I’ve just taken things a day or two at a time, adjusting as new info comes along.

I questioned early how the Parks could safely re open during the busiest months of the year - summer break. I haven’t seen a strong enough argument yet for how that would happen - either from a profit making business standpoint or a public health standpoint.  Both have to work together in order for success. 
People predicted the Springs would re open first and that seemed logical until the reality of who would shop there was a thought. The locals are particularly hard hit in the Orlando area - furloughed, jobs lost or living on the supports provided by the government to stay afloat.  Maybe the Springs first.. but again it has to be viable with foot traffic (guests) in order to be a business success.  Businesses need to cover their operating costs and turn a profit for it to make sense.
Resorts opening will likely happen when the Parks open, not many people who are not disney diehards are going to go to WDW with the main draws closed...  then try to figure out how to fill their days. 

I think that between Bob Iger (the idea/logistics man) and Bob Chapek (the numbers guy) the plan that comes together will not only address the when - but it will do it in a way that covers all the necessary bases and has the vacationing public willing excitedly to take that longed for Disney vacation. Guaranteed Disney magic - I wouldn’t expect less from a company who provides magic on a grand scale all around the world in many different ways. 

I wouldn’t hesitate a guess on the how... I just know that they and their teams of dreamers and doers - will get it right. 

The when...   late summer/fall.   Magic takes time even with pixie dust flying


----------



## osufeth24

whiporee said:


> Vaccines also have side effects, and they can sometimes (rarely) infect people who weren't already sick.  As a result, they need to go through long-term testing on animal subjects, and then human subjects before they are released to the public. Remember that vaccines aren't antibiotics that kill the virus; they are usually small amounts of the dead virus injected to encourage antibodies without doing ourselves more damage. It's why a lot of people feel lousy for a day or two after a flu shot. I think a LOT of people are banking on a vaccine to kill this thing, but in most cases that's not what vaccines do. They simply help our bodies fight things.
> 
> One of the things that will help dictate when WDW reopens is actually abandoning the mentality that a vaccine is coming that will safeguard people from the disease. That and adopting a new mentality around mortailty rates. I think Tom Hanks did a lot this weekend just by appearing on SNL -- he was healthy, fine, in good spirits, no real side effects. The same thing with Boris Johnson getting sick, going to ICU and coming out of it okay. Those are the kinds of stories the public needs to hear more of in order to get over some of the fear. The actual mortality rate needs to be discussed much more often than it is. If people start understanding that this is a disease that mostly effects the elderly and even of them, mostly effects those with underlying conditions, then they'll be more willing to accept getting back to normal. No one wants to risk the lives of our most vulnerable, but we also need to understand -- and really believe -- that for the vast majority of us catching this thing is no big deal.
> 
> There needs to be some reporting outside of New York about it.  New York is unique in America for its density and its human intermingling; no other city is as dependent on mass and shared transportation as New York; there is no where else in America where people are as jammed together as often as they are there. WDW on a 10 really has nothing on a Manhattan sidewalk most days at noon.  So far this has been national reaction to what has been so far primarily a New York disaster. More than half the deaths in America so far have come from New York and New Jersey. There was a projected shortage of 8000 ICU beds in the country, which is why flattening the curve became so important. But of that 8000 shortage, 6900 were in New York and New Jersey. And if the current projections are to be believed, of the 62,000 American deaths to COVID 19, 18,000 of them will have been in New York and New Jersey. That's 28 percent of the deaths from a region that makes up less than 10 percent of the national population.
> 
> Now, some of that might work against WDW reopening, because population density might be the key in the virus spreading. So why cram a bunch of people into a smaller space if you don't have to? There's certainly validity to that. But the flip of it is that despite the weeks of crowds before the shutdown -- despite the beach shots the news all showed --despite Mardi Gras going on, and despite sporting events that  were all happening even after the virus reached America -- the only dramatic spikes we've seen have been in New York. The good news -- really great news, actually -- is that New York is starting to decrease in reported cases and deaths.  Not dramatically yet, and certainly way too many. But the number is starting to head downward. And as it does, so will the attitude of those who influence our society so strongly. As the media (and various celebrities and influencers and such) start to feel more confident about life getting back to normal, so will we all.
> 
> So there are a lot of things that have to happen to the national perception of this disease to make it possible for WDW to reopen. But I do think we're starting to see some of them. New York rates going down; nowhere else spiking. Famous people having caught the disease and having recovered. There is still along way to go, but as I've said before, I think June 1 is still a long way away.



I think this is the most reasonable post I've seen in here.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249760113063268352


Sure doesn’t sound like Disney thinks Movie Theatres are going to be open in June...


----------



## whiporee

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I resisted posting my guess because I knew I’d get flamed.. lol.
> 
> I’m not an alarmist and from the start of the different closures here at home and abroad since mid-March  I’ve just taken things a day or two at a time, adjusting as new info comes along.
> 
> I questioned early how the Parks could safely re open during the busiest months of the year - summer break. I haven’t seen a strong enough argument yet for how that would happen - either from a profit making business standpoint or a public health standpoint.  Both have to work together in order for success.
> People predicted the Springs would re open first and that seemed logical until the reality of who would shop there was a thought. The locals are particularly hard hit in the Orlando area - furloughed, jobs lost or living on the supports provided by the government to stay afloat.  Maybe the Springs first.. but again it has to be viable with foot traffic (guests) in order to be a business success.  Businesses need to cover their operating costs and turn a profit for it to make sense.
> Resorts opening will likely happen when the Parks open, not many people who are not disney diehards are going to go to WDW with the main draws closed...  then try to figure out how to fill their days.
> 
> I think that between Bob Iger (the idea/logistics man) and Bob Chapek (the numbers guy) the plan that comes together will not only address the when - but it will do it in a way that covers all the necessary bases and has the vacationing public willing excitedly to take that longed for Disney vacation. Guaranteed Disney magic - I wouldn’t expect less from a company who provides magic on a grand scale all around the world in many different ways.
> 
> I wouldn’t hesitate a guess on the how... I just know that they and their teams of dreamers and doers - will get it right.
> 
> The when...   late summer/fall.   Magic takes time even with pixie dust flying



I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?

If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? I'm not being sarcastic -- do you not think the models that show the death rate at almost zero by mid June are accurate? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so if we've all been social distancing for a month or two, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?

Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?


----------



## jerry557

dynastyyanks said:


> Florida's surgeon general: "Until we get a vaccine, which is a while off, this is going to be our new normal and we need to adapt and protect ourselves".
> 
> https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...-until-a-vaccine-exists-surgeon-general-says/



In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Sure doesn’t sound like Disney thinks Movie Theatres are going to be open in June...


At the very least they don't think the box office will be strong at that point to debut a big movie like this.


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The when...   late summer/fall.   Magic takes time even with pixie dust flying



So much this.  Water has all been drained, hydraulics drained... some rides will need formal safety inspections, not to mention all rides will need general maintenance and testing again before they can open back up. There'll be a tonne of cleaning to do. Restocking to do. Staff to rehire and train - and not just train on the basic stuff they used to do, but all the new policies. Disney's good, but they're not God, lol.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.


SeaWorld would be the one to worry about the most. 

Universal is backed by Comcast which is still getting plenty of money. 

Disney will struggle more but I don't see them filing anytime soon either.


----------



## e_yerger

mshanson3121 said:


> So much this.  Water has all been drained, hydraulics drained... some rides will need formal safety inspections, not to mention all rides will need general maintenance and testing again before they can open back up. There'll be a tonne of cleaning to do. Restocking to do. Staff to rehire and train - and not just train on the basic stuff they used to do, but all the new policies. Disney's good, but they're not God, lol.


Other than the safety inspections, I think they can work faster than we're giving them. Think about the Halloween to Christmas switch over at MK.


----------



## Spridell

jerry557 said:


> In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.



Nah.  They are just going to have to adapt to social distancing.

And I think the definition of "social distancing" is going to change many times going forward.


----------



## e_yerger

Spridell said:


> Nah.  They are just going to have to adapt to social distancing.
> 
> And I think the definition of "social distancing" is going to change many times going forward.


to echo this,

social distancing =/= self isolation or quarantining


----------



## jerry557

rteetz said:


> SeaWorld would be the one to worry about the most.
> 
> Universal is backed by Comcast which is still getting plenty of money.
> 
> Disney will struggle more but I don't see them filing anytime soon either.



A vaccine will not be a year away. That's the most optimistic estimate assuming all goes right and it's placed on a massive fast track. A more realistic timeline is 3 years or more.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.


I don't think that says that at all. Here in Canada they have been saying that all along. You won't be required to stay in your house but social distancing will be around for awhile to come. Parks can still operate but they will have think outside the box to do it. Maybe now is the time to put virtual que into action.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think that says that at all. Here in Canada they have been saying that all along. You won't be required to stay in your house but social distancing will be around for awhile to come. Parks can still operate but they will have think outside the box to do it. Maybe now is the time to put virtual que into action.



If you have a mandate to avoid crowds of 10+ people, how does any theme park operate?


----------



## osufeth24

jerry557 said:


> A vaccine will not be a year away. That's the most optimistic estimate assuming all goes right and it's placed on a massive fast track. A more realistic timeline is 3 years or more.



If it all.  More likely they'll be widespread drugs to help you survive/lesson symptoms once you get it

I'd probably put money on the virus burning out before a vaccine


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

jlwhitney said:


> That is only one chain of many, and AMC has had issues long before this.


Yeah, but pretty much all movie chains were having problems before this.  It had nothing to do with the pandemic or the economy, it was just that Americans viewing habits have changed.  Large screen HD tv’s are cheap and plentiful and streaming is easy.  This is likely going to push a lot of cinemas over the edge, but they were probably heading there anyway.


----------



## WDWFan0813

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Businesses need to cover their operating costs and turn a profit for it to make sense.


As a general business rule this is the case, but at this point Disney, and potentially other businesses may need to run at an operating loss.  As long as they are covering their variable operating costs and eating away at fixed costs it is better than just burning fixed costs.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> A vaccine will not be a year away. That's the most optimistic estimate assuming all goes right and it's placed on a massive fast track. A more realistic timeline is 3 years or more.


A vaccine is one thing. I didn't mention that at all in my post either. The US and World economy for the matter will crumble if nothing opens until there is a vaccine. I am certainly not saying we should open everything today. We certainly need to wait yet and open things meticulously. Many places are in that peak time frame right now. No not all are either of course. Vaccines will not solve everything either. The biggest thing is to get this under control to reopen businesses. I don't think anyone even the worst projections are saying we should be in this state for three years. I surely won't be able to afford to survive if that is the case I think many are in that same boat.


----------



## mshanson3121

whiporee said:


> I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?
> 
> If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so *if we've all been social distancing for a month or two*, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?



Because we haven't all been social distancing for a month or two. Millions upon millions of people are still out there every single day passing it on. Case numbers aren't dropping - they're still rising by the tens of thousands every single day. The curve is flattening, but the US as a whole has still not hit it's peak. And even hitting the peak isn't enough, they have to wait until daily cases have dropped significantly. The US is still a long ways out from that. 

Also, the disease doesn't cycle through in 14 days. People are contagious for up to 14 days before symptoms start, and then are contagious for roughly 10 days after symptoms start. So it's actually more like 3-4 weeks.



jerry557 said:


> In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.



Social distancing doesn't mean shut down. Disney CAN enact several viable social distancing measures and be able to open. It just won't be "normal", no. But again, experts and governments from around the world have been stressing that normal as we knew it is GONE. That's all there is to it. Gone, for probably at least 2 years.


----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> If you have a mandate to avoid crowds of 10+ people, how does any theme park operate?



not much can function keeping crowds 10 or less.

are people really not going to have weddings, funerals, kids play sports , charity functions, races,  almost any entertainment.


----------



## mshanson3121

e_yerger said:


> Other than the safety inspections, I think they can work faster than we're giving them. Think about the Halloween to Christmas switch over at MK.



Can they work quickly with maintaining social distancing measures?


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> Because we haven't all been social distancing for a month or two. Millions upon millions of people are still out there every single day passing it on. Case numbers aren't dropping - they're still rising by the tens of thousands every single day. The curve is flattening,* but the US as a whole h*a*s still not hit it's peak*. And even hitting the peak isn't enough, they have to wait until daily cases have dropped significantly. The US is still a long ways out from that.
> 
> Also, the disease doesn't cycle through in 14 days. People are contagious for up to 14 days before symptoms start, and then are contagious for roughly 10 days after symptoms start. So it's actually more like 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Social distancing doesn't mean shut down. Disney CAN enact several viable social distancing measures and be able to open. It just won't be "normal", no. But again, experts and governments from around the world have been stressing that normal as we knew it is GONE. That's all there is to it. Gone, for probably at least 2 years.



Yes we have.  It was over the weekend.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> If you have a mandate to avoid crowds of 10+ people, how does any theme park operate?


They slowly get to that point of large gatherings again. Start at 50 and see how things are.


----------



## WeatherLights

whiporee said:


> I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?
> 
> If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? I'm not being sarcastic -- do you not think the models that show the death rate at almost zero by mid June are accurate? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so if we've all been social distancing for a month or two, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?



The deaths go down *because of* the social distancing measures.  But the virus cannot be entirely eradicated.  So once the social distancing measures ease, the deaths go back up. From my limited understanding, a cure is not likely, but a better understanding of effective treatment could be the next best thing.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> If you have a mandate to avoid crowds of 10+ people, how does any theme park operate?





jlwhitney said:


> not much can function keeping crowds 10 or less.
> 
> are people really not going to have weddings, funerals, kids play sports , charity functions, races,  almost any entertainment.



No one has said crowds will stay limited to 10 people.


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> Yes we have.  It was over the weekend.



https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...-coronavirus-peak-as-deaths-climb-over-22-000
Not according to this or several others. They all say "approaching" or "nearing".


----------



## dtrain

I see this as pertaining to theme parks as well:
https://consequenceofsound.net/2020/04/health-expert-concerts-wont-return-fall-2021/


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...-coronavirus-peak-as-deaths-climb-over-22-000
> Not according to this



https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

e_yerger said:


> to echo this,
> 
> social distancing =/= self isolation or quarantining


You are correct, it definitely doesn’t mean self isolation or quarantining.  It also definitely doesn’t mean going to places where tens of thousands of people gather.


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america



Yeah... as many others have said, the accuracy of that site is debatable. The health authorities all say otherwise.


----------



## rteetz

I am sorry I contributed it to myself but lets reign it in before we get too far off topic here. Back to Disney theme park operations.


----------



## e_yerger

mshanson3121 said:


> Can they work quickly with maintaining social distancing measures?


I mean, yes but I don't think we should under estimate their abilities - they are Disney after all


----------



## GeneralTso

Let me ask you this (all y'all) 

How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue. 

Really curious what you guys think would work.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

whiporee said:


> I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?
> 
> If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? I'm not being sarcastic -- do you not think the models that show the death rate at almost zero by mid June are accurate? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so if we've all been social distancing for a month or two, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?



I can’t speak for anyone else.  My thinking has nothing to do with waiting for a vaccine, if and when a safe vaccine arrives is a bonus. I don’t see the parks being closed for the length of time that will take. There are many many steps involved in getting FDA approval of new medications. Social distancing being successful is great, but what happens when social distancing is no longer being practiced as diligently as we are required to do now?  We know how the disease is behaving right now, that may or may not be so for how it will behave in a month or six weeks - we only know what it is right now.  Time is the one thing that tells the tale with this virus. 

You’ve asked if I believe that 0% death rate will be achieved by mid June - I’d have to go with no on this one.  When I look at the situation as a whole,  accurate numbers are dependent on testing. Testing is still not being done universally, so how can you place your faith in the numbers when data can not be universally collected.  I also watch and keep informed on how it is going with those who are ahead of North America on the curve. Not one country who has weathered this virus is anywhere near back to business as usual. How can we expect anything different here.  

As I said earlier, the solution to reopening a venue as large as Disney will take time. I don’t think that a late summer/fall opening is unreasonable - not from a business or public health standpoint.  Both are paramount for any opening to be successful and ongoing.  Make a mistake when the stakes are this high and have to repeat a shutdown for a second time in just a few weeks would be a disaster from a PR point of view. Who would be comfortable booking a vacation that costs thousands of dollars with a company who got it wrong and had to shut down a second time.


----------



## e_yerger

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.


Limit capacity & set up virtual queues


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.


The problem isn’t even just that.  Social distancing isn’t just keeping people 6 people apart (although that’s a big piece of it).  It’s also not having hundreds or thousands of people handling the same things.  Ride cars are going to be a big vector for infection unless they figure out a way to sterilize the omnimovers.  I guess they could try to install some kind of disinfectant sprays like they have in China that blast and spray the ride cars after people exit but before they enter, but that sounds pretty expensive.


----------



## Farro

Spain is allowing non-essential workers to go back to work this week. Restaurants still closed. There, numbers are nowhere near zero.
This is how it will start here. Most importantly, getting as many people back to work as possible. Then restaurants can start to open - maybe with new rules on how many people at one time.
I do not think we will be waiting for cases to get to zero.

I predict, , Disney will be able to have more than 10 people working at a time come mid-May. They will start getting the parks in shape for a mid-summer reopen. Obviously they can't possibly enforce social distancing, so something else will be decided upon. That, I don't know.

I can only think those wanting everything (not just Disney) to stay closed must not be in fear of any economic repercussions.

As for what local Governors are saying - they are all in office. They want to stay in office. Right now public opinion is still one of fear and wanting to stay locked down. Once that opinion starts to sway in the other direction, watch how fast the Governors/Mayors change their tune.


----------



## Spridell

jerry557 said:


> If you have a mandate to avoid crowds of 10+ people, how does any theme park operate?


This is what I meant when I said the "definition of social distance will change many times going forward"

 Guidelines will be changed from 10 to 50 to 75 to 100 etc..... moving forward.


----------



## e_yerger

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The problem isn’t even just that.  Social distancing isn’t just keeping people 6 people apart (although that’s a big piece of it).  It’s also not having hundreds or thousands of people handling the same things.  Ride cars are going to be a big vector for infection unless they figure out a way to sterilize the omnimovers.  I guess they could try to install some kind of disinfectant sprays like they have in China that blast and spray the ride cars after people exit but before they enter, but that sounds pretty expensive.


Unless they put hand sanitizer stations upon leaving the ride. It will be on the guests to not touch their faces.


----------



## rteetz

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.


First off they would have to limit capacity. You may even see things like no fireworks or parades for a time. You won’t be able to maintain social distancing in all areas. But you can put in procedures to help with it. Removing tables from dining venues would be another thing.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

e_yerger said:


> Unless they put hand sanitizer stations upon leaving the ride. It will be on the guests to not touch their faces.


Not really feasible for a park that caters to children...


----------



## mshanson3121

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.



For starters, I don't think there'll be tens of thousands allowed in any of the parks, period. Attendance in each park will be measured in thousands. Can Disney make it work financially on thousands? Not at full capacity, which is why I think we're seeing talks of entertainment cut backs, ride cut backs, cut operating hours, staffing cut backs etc... If they drastically cut into the experience, I would think that they could probably make it work with say, 10,000 per park, when you add in the money they'll make off merchandise, food etc... 10,000 sounds like a huge number, but when you spread those people out throughout the entire MK on rides, in shops, restaurants etc... I don't think it's that unfeasible.

Mickey head stickers on the floor in all queues (rides and restaurants, entrances etc...) to space people out. Virtual queues. No entertainment (parades, fireworks etc...). Theatre-style seating attractions run at limited capacity with each person/family seated 6' apart, every other row. Restaurants are very easy to set up to maintain distance. Maybe even staggered park entrance - let so many  in from 9-3 and then again from 3-9. Doubles their daily totals while maintaining necessary limits.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> Unless they put hand sanitizer stations upon leaving the ride. It will be on the guests to not touch their faces.


Which is on people already. I definitely see more hand sanitizer locations or hand washing stations throughout the parks when they do reopen.


----------



## e_yerger

I think a big part of this is that people need to take responsibility of their own actions. If it's known that the virus can be spread via touching a surface, than touching your face, then we as people need to be more mindful of that and stop that behavior.

I think my favorite quote from Dr. Fauci during all of this is his call to stop hand shaking, forever.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

e_yerger said:


> I think a big part of this is that people need to take responsibility of their own actions. If it's known that the virus can be spread via touching a surface, than touching your face, then we as people need to be more mindful of that and stop that behavior.
> 
> I think my favorite quote from Dr. Fauci during all of this is his call to stop hand shaking, forever.


Right, and that’s great for adults but Disney caters to children.  You can’t put it on children to not touch their faces.


----------



## aibo

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.


A sneezes travels 25ft


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Right, and that’s great for adults but Disney caters to children.  You can’t put it on “children” to not touch their faces.


Even adults don’t always listen so you’re never going to get everyone to do everything they are supposed to. However if you get some to that’s better than none. There are people today who still go out and about like nothing is going on when they are being told to stay home. Disney can do their part tho to help.


----------



## e_yerger

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Right, and that’s great for adults but Disney caters to children.  You can’t put it on “children” to not touch their faces.


I respect that, but this is a reality of the situation.

I'm not a parent (childless millennial if you would), so I don't want to tell people how to parent. But all of my nieces & nephews favorite thing to tell me on Facetime is to yell at me to stop touching my face. They're all under the age of 6. So yeah, it's possible.


----------



## jlwhitney

choirfarm said:


> Yep. I'm not sure college dorms will be able to open. I HATE it. But a previous poster is correct. We will not be back to normal for a long, long time.  We will have to figure out how to adjust.





Farro said:


> Spain is allowing non-essential workers to go back to work this week. Restaurants still closed. There numbers are nowhere near zero.
> This is how it will start here. Most importantly, getting as many people back to work as possible. Then restaurants can start to open - maybe with new rules on how many people at one time.
> I do not think we will be waiting for cases to get to zero.
> 
> I predict, , Disney will be able to have more than 10 people working at a time come mid-May. They will start getting the parks in shape for a mid-summer reopen. Obviously they can't possibly enforce social distancing, so something else will be decided upon. That, I don't know.
> 
> I can only think those wanting everything (not just Disney) to stay closed must not be in fear of any economic repercussions.
> 
> As for what local Governors are saying - they are all in office. They want to stay in office. Right now public opinion is still one of fear and wanting to stay locked down. Once that opinion starts to sway in the other direction, watch how fast the Governors/Mayors change their tune.




It is already starting to sway in the other direction....not many people are going to tolerate this much longer and more and more will be speaking up.


----------



## Spridell

Just said during the daily briefing (and this does pertain to Disney) that going Forward EACH STATE will have a new set of guidelines from the CDC for social distancing and crowd sizes.  

So it looks like its going to be SPECIFIC to each State and circumstances.


----------



## Kadorto

osufeth24 said:


> https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america






e_yerger said:


> Unless they put hand sanitizer stations upon leaving the ride. It will be on the guests to not touch their faces.



Wait!!??   I'm going to be responsible for my own face??


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> Even adults don’t always listen so you’re never going to get everyone to do everything they are supposed to.


It's also not Disney's responsibility to make us not touch our own faces... it's our responsibility...... as human beings.....


----------



## e_yerger

Kadorto said:


> Wait!!??   I'm going to be responsible for my own face??


I know, blasphemy


----------



## WeatherLights

mshanson3121 said:


> For starters, I don't think there'll be tens of thousands allowed in any of the parks, period. Attendance in each park will be measured in thousands. Can Disney make it work financially on thousands? Not at full capacity, which is why I think we're seeing talks of entertainment cut backs, ride cut backs, staffing cut backs etc... If they drastically cut into the experience, I would think that they could probably make it work with say, 10,000 per park, when you add in the money they'll make off merchandise, food etc... 10,000 sounds like a huge number, but when you spread those people out throughout the entire MK on rides, in shops, restaurants etc... I don't think it's that unfeasible.
> 
> Mickey head stickers on the floor in all queues (rides and restaurants, entrances etc...) to space people out. Virtual queues. No entertainment (parades, fireworks etc...). Theatre-style seating attractions run at limited capacity with each person/family seated 6' apart, every other row. Restaurants are very easy to set up to maintain distance. Maybe even staggered park entrance - let so many  in from 9-3 and then again from 3-9. Doubles their daily totals while maintaining necessary limits.



The balance between limiting attendance and turning a profit will be interesting to see if/when the parks reopen.  I keep waiting for someone on this thread to throw out some numbers on this!  I, personally, have no idea what those numbers would be


----------



## rteetz

WeatherLights said:


> The balance between limiting attendance and turning a profit will be interesting to see if/when the parks reopen.  I keep waiting for someone on this thread to throw out some numbers on this!  I, personally, have no idea what those numbers would be


Nobody does because disney doesn’t release any of that. We can see their public financial reports but we don’t know all the details and they don’t release attendance numbers.


----------



## e_yerger

WeatherLights said:


> The balance between limiting attendance and turning a profit will be interesting to see if/when the parks reopen.  I keep waiting for someone on this thread to throw out some numbers on this!  I, personally, have no idea what those numbers would be


Numbers! I want numbers! idk what they mean but I want them!

(i'm totally joking with you, I just found your comment hilarious )


----------



## jerry557

rteetz said:


> Even adults don’t always listen so you’re never going to get everyone to do everything they are supposed to.



No kidding. You know how many times I've been to Disney World and see some idiot (an adult) go to the bathroom and not wash their hands? It's all the time.


----------



## Remy is Up

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else.  My thinking has nothing to do with waiting for a vaccine, if and when a safe vaccine arrives is a bonus. I don’t see the parks being closed for the length of time that will take. There are many many steps involved in getting FDA approval of new medications. Social distancing being successful is great, but what happens when social distancing is no longer being practiced as diligently as we are required to do now?  We know how the disease is behaving right now, that may or may not be so for how it will behave in a month or six weeks - we only know what it is right now.  Time is the one thing that tells the tale with this virus.
> 
> You’ve asked if I believe that 0% death rate will be achieved by mid June - I’d have to go with no on this one.  When I look at the situation as a whole,  accurate numbers are dependent on testing. Testing is still not being done universally, so how can you place your faith in the numbers when data can not be universally collected.  I also watch and keep informed on how it is going with those who are ahead of North America on the curve. Not one country who has weathered this virus is anywhere near back to business as usual. How can we expect anything different here.
> 
> As I said earlier, the solution to reopening a venue as large as Disney will take time. I don’t think that a late summer/fall opening is unreasonable - not from a business or public health standpoint.  Both are paramount for any opening to be successful and ongoing.  Make a mistake when the stakes are this high and have to repeat a shutdown for a second time in just a few weeks would be a disaster from a PR point of view. Who would be comfortable booking a vacation that costs thousands of dollars with a company who got it wrong and had to shut down a second time.


Anyone in a rush at this point needs to slow down and relax. Possible reactivation issues in patients, high failure rate of tests, etc etc. We are a but further along than we were 2 weeks ago but the peak in florida is still late april at best. Too many unknowns and medical reasoning will override any rushing. Disney was actually smart in how they handled this internally. Setting various windows based on to date information. Knowing how long it would take to get things restarted once there was an understanding of each aspect. It's a rolling window. As a week goes by the window shifts based on expected response by local and state government. They dont have inside information. They are just very meticuous and careful about how to proceed. Late july early august at best currently.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

e_yerger said:


> I respect that, but this is a reality of the situation.
> 
> I'm not a parent (childless millennial if you would), so I don't want to tell people how to parent. But all of my nieces & nephews favorite thing to tell me on Facetime is to yell at me to stop touching my face. They're all under the age of 6. So yeah, it's possible.



them saying it and not doing it are two different things. They’re kids. They’ll be at WDW. Having fun. Being in the moment. I guarantee you they forget.

heck it’s hard for me to stay 6 feet away from people and I touch my face a lot. It’s a hard habit to break. I have to be very mindful to not do these things. And I’m an adult.

I wouldn’t put that on small excited kids in a theme park.


----------



## e_yerger

Maybe they will put bathroom attendants that will check guests leaving for wet hands.... like how our moms used to check our toothbrush if it was wet before bed


----------



## Kadorto

WeatherLights said:


> The balance between limiting attendance and turning a profit will be interesting to see if/when the parks reopen.  I keep waiting for someone on this thread to throw out some numbers on this!  I, personally, have no idea what those numbers would be



Here you go..
893,456.003.74/1243(1567-4509)+345,054/16~492,875.35= open in June


----------



## xuxa777

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The problem isn’t even just that.  Social distancing isn’t just keeping people 6 people apart (although that’s a big piece of it).  It’s also not having hundreds or thousands of people handling the same things.  Ride cars are going to be a big vector for infection unless they figure out a way to sterilize the omnimovers.  I guess they could try to install some kind of disinfectant sprays like they have in China that blast and spray the ride cars after people exit but before they enter, but that sounds pretty expensive.



I think over time, next few months we are going to find out that it will not be a vector for infection (surface infections), so that will no be an issue. Overall the parks will not be an infectous vector or environment as people currently think. I do reallize many people think that is not the case, just putting my opinion out there.


----------



## e_yerger

mi*vida*loca said:


> them saying it and not doing it are two different things. They’re kids. They’ll be at WDW. Having fun. Being in the moment. I guarantee you they forget.
> 
> heck it’s hard for me to stay 6 feet away from people and I touch my face a lot. It’s a hard habit to break. I have to be very mindful to not do these things. And I’m an adult.
> 
> I wouldn’t put that on small excited kids in a theme park.


It takes 30 days to make a habit (for adults, idk about kids), so now is a good time to start something new. This is coming from a nail biter of 26 years who stopped last year.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> Just said during the daily briefing (and this does pertain to Disney) that going Forward EACH STATE will have a new set of guidelines from the CDC for social distancing and crowd sizes.
> 
> So it looks like its going to be SPECIFIC to each State and circumstances.



I hope they are still planning on letting governors make decisions within the state, since each state has different demographics throughout it.


----------



## joelanza5

Reading this thread, I was reminded of how a psychologist on the news said that people were grieving right now (and may not know that they are). They weren't referring to grief in the sense of losing a loved one, but more in the sense of grieving the loss of "normalcy".
I'm not a psychologist or expert, by any means, but if feels like there's a lot of denial on here...maybe quiet anger. 

This has led to a lot of educated guesses (which I'll admit - I added my opinion last night.), but it has also led to a fair amount of "well I think you're wrong, and I'm right."

How does this serve any of us?

None of us actually know when the parks are going to re-open or how they're going to re-open. 
Let us move into acceptance of that.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jmljasmine said:


> I fully disagree. I would like an emptier park. When I was younger it was. The crowds that now exist detract greatly. I suppose some people get "energy" from them. I find it suffocating. I'm really hoping crowds are much lower when we get back.


That’s what I’m thinking. We are Ap holders & fortunate to go often. I would be ok going with limited experiences available (within reason) with the hope that maybe it’ll be way less crowded. Part of the complaint right before all this is how much the crowds took away from the atmosphere.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> It takes 30 days to make a habit (for adults, idk about kids), so now is a good time to start something new. This is coming from a nail biter of 26 years who stopped last year.



I think more importantly this should be a catalyst for people to start taking better care of themselves. Quit smoking, lose weight if needed - lower your risk of HTN, later onset diabetes and other diseases which can make Covid more deadly.
Our minority/poor neighborhoods need access to better healthcare. They need access to better grocery stores with fresh produce. Food deserts in cities are a real problem.

There is a LOT we can do to lessen the death-rate of Covid and a lot of it has nothing to do with social-distancing. I mean, if we want to have a real discussion about it.

Disney can't possibly stop the spread of Covid no matter what they do. Just like they can't stop the spread of flu. But we can better prepare ourselves and take necessary precautions. They will open and we can all do our part.


----------



## e_yerger

I posted this in another thread, but I think it would be an interesting talking point here and more on topic.

This is my big, pie in the sky, prediction for openings:

Phase 1. Disney Springs will open mid-late May
Phase 2. Disney Hotels will open mid-late June with parks open with limited hours, and open to resort (and good neighbor) hotels only. AP dates will continue to extend throughout this period. There will be social distancing & check point measures such as temperature checks, mask wearing requirements, and virtual queues for high demand rides. There will be no ride with a 10 min or longer standby queue.
Phase 3. Parks expand hours, and then open to people with multi-day tickets & AP. Social distancing perimeters still in place. Probably late July, early August. This is when the APs will stop extending. Disney will definitely have some APs that will get extra time (because they will come during Phase 2), but I believe they will eat those costs.
Phase 4. August & onward, open for full capacity, but still with social distancing perimeters. 
Phase 5. Once new cases of COVID are at 0 for multiple weeks, they will remove social distancing perimeters.

This give Disney time to test their virtual queues, get some revenue coming through the parks & resorts, and also mediate the amount of gathering sizes.


----------



## rojen

Farro said:


> Disney can't possibly stop the spread of Covid no matter what they do. Just like they can't stop the spread of flu.


Staying closed would definitely help stop the spread of covid.  

Or are we gonna move into the dead center of the room, but 6 feet away from each other?


----------



## Farro

rojen said:


> Staying closed would definitely help stop the spread of covid.
> 
> Or are we gonna move into the dead center of the room, but 6 feet away from each other?



Okay then.


----------



## WeatherLights

Kadorto said:


> Here you go..
> 893,456.003.74/1243(1567-4509)+345,054/16~492,875.35= open in June



You mock me!  Also, you put the decimal in the wrong place on the denominator so opening is actually not until September


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it would be an interesting talking point here and more on topic.
> 
> This is my big, pie in the sky, prediction for openings:
> 
> Phase 1. Disney Springs will open mid-late May
> Phase 2. Disney Hotels will open mid-late June with parks open with limited hours, and open to resort (and good neighbor) hotels only. AP dates will continue to extend throughout this period. There will be social distancing & check point measures such as temperature checks, mask wearing requirements, and virtual queues for high demand rides. There will be no ride with a 10 min or longer standby queue.
> Phase 3. Parks expand hours, and then open to people with multi-day tickets & AP. Social distancing perimeters still in place. Probably late July, early August. This is when the APs will stop extending. Disney will definitely have some APs that will get extra time (because they will come during Phase 2), but I believe they will eat those costs.
> Phase 4. August & onward, open for full capacity, but still with social distancing perimeters.
> Phase 5. Once new cases of COVID are at 0 for multiple weeks, they will remove social distancing perimeters.
> 
> This give Disney time to test their virtual queues, get some revenue coming through the parks & resorts, and also mediate the amount of gathering sizes.



I'm going to say your phase 5 - they won't wait for 0 cases as that's almost an impossibility!


----------



## Sunelis

I think this article is on topic:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...2-aHt5sjGvJtEf1Ae3nwITEhDl9DjGEy68UDhSKrHZmFM

Admins feel free to remove  if not. But it's interesting.


----------



## Disneylandmuggle

e_yerger said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it would be an interesting talking point here and more on topic.
> 
> This is my big, pie in the sky, prediction for openings:
> 
> Phase 1. Disney Springs will open mid-late May
> Phase 2. Disney Hotels will open mid-late June with parks open with limited hours, and open to resort (and good neighbor) hotels only. AP dates will continue to extend throughout this period. There will be social distancing & check point measures such as temperature checks, mask wearing requirements, and virtual queues for high demand rides. There will be no ride with a 10 min or longer standby queue.
> Phase 3. Parks expand hours, and then open to people with multi-day tickets & AP. Social distancing perimeters still in place. Probably late July, early August. This is when the APs will stop extending. Disney will definitely have some APs that will get extra time (because they will come during Phase 2), but I believe they will eat those costs.
> Phase 4. August & onward, open for full capacity, but still with social distancing perimeters.
> Phase 5. Once new cases of COVID are at 0 for multiple weeks, they will remove social distancing perimeters.
> 
> This give Disney time to test their virtual queues, get some revenue coming through the parks & resorts, and also mediate the amount of gathering sizes.


You’re  not factoring in the second and third wave in late summer and fall and what about asymptomatic people. I’m sorry to be negative but I’m a realist and I just don’t think people are getting it.


----------



## Farro

Sunelis said:


> I think this article is on topic:
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...2-aHt5sjGvJtEf1Ae3nwITEhDl9DjGEy68UDhSKrHZmFM
> 
> Admins feel free to remove  if not. But it's interesting.



Is this a good thing or a bad thing? I can't tell!
Definitely interesting!


----------



## Gordon Gekko

I think you can bet on one thing in regards to businesses (Disney) and the economy in general. At some point soon things have to open up or a good percent of businesses won't survive period and unfortunately the money printing press has consequences.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Is this a good thing or a bad thing? I can't tell!
> Definitely interesting!



While I would like to say otherwise,  I think it's a bad thing. My guess is it indicates Disney realizes their financial loss (from shut down) is going to last longer than planned/hoped for, and they're trying to secure funds now. Let's face it, if they really thought they'd be back up and running,  generating income soon, they wouldn't need to do this.


----------



## dynastyyanks

WeatherLights said:


> The balance between limiting attendance and turning a profit will be interesting to see if/when the parks reopen.  I keep waiting for someone on this thread to throw out some numbers on this!  I, personally, have no idea what those numbers would be



Halve attendance and double price? Kidding, I hope.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

e_yerger said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it would be an interesting talking point here and more on topic.
> 
> This is my big, pie in the sky, prediction for openings:
> 
> Phase 1. Disney Springs will open mid-late May
> Phase 2. Disney Hotels will open mid-late June with parks open with limited hours, and open to resort (and good neighbor) hotels only. AP dates will continue to extend throughout this period. There will be social distancing & check point measures such as temperature checks, mask wearing requirements, and virtual queues for high demand rides. There will be no ride with a 10 min or longer standby queue.
> Phase 3. Parks expand hours, and then open to people with multi-day tickets & AP. Social distancing perimeters still in place. Probably late July, early August. This is when the APs will stop extending. Disney will definitely have some APs that will get extra time (because they will come during Phase 2), but I believe they will eat those costs.
> Phase 4. August & onward, open for full capacity, but still with social distancing perimeters.
> Phase 5. Once new cases of COVID are at 0 for multiple weeks, they will remove social distancing perimeters.
> 
> This give Disney time to test their virtual queues, get some revenue coming through the parks & resorts, and also mediate the amount of gathering sizes.



I would never buy an AP again if they did this. 

They have my money and there were no blackout dates when I purchased it.


----------



## e_yerger

zebrastreyepz said:


> I would never buy an AP again if they did this.
> 
> They have my money and there were no blackout dates when I purchased it.


You would still get the same amount of days to use your AP. People that stay on property during the phase 2 would have extra days on their APs.


----------



## aibo

e_yerger said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I think it would be an interesting talking point here and more on topic.
> 
> This is my big, pie in the sky, prediction for openings:
> 
> Phase 1. Disney Springs will open mid-late May
> Phase 2. Disney Hotels will open mid-late June with parks open with limited hours, and open to resort (and good neighbor) hotels only. AP dates will continue to extend throughout this period. There will be social distancing & check point measures such as temperature checks, mask wearing requirements, and virtual queues for high demand rides. There will be no ride with a 10 min or longer standby queue.
> Phase 3. Parks expand hours, and then open to people with multi-day tickets & AP. Social distancing perimeters still in place. Probably late July, early August. This is when the APs will stop extending. Disney will definitely have some APs that will get extra time (because they will come during Phase 2), but I believe they will eat those costs.
> Phase 4. August & onward, open for full capacity, but still with social distancing perimeters.
> Phase 5. Once new cases of COVID are at 0 for multiple weeks, they will remove social distancing perimeters.
> 
> This give Disney time to test their virtual queues, get some revenue coming through the parks & resorts, and also mediate the amount of gathering sizes.


How will the parks and the Disney stores be able to sell merchandise ? Mickey plushies, corona virus can live for days....Vacuum pack everything ?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> Even adults don’t always listen so you’re never going to get everyone to do everything they are supposed to. However if you get some to that’s better than none. There are people today who still go out and about like nothing is going on when they are being told to stay home. Disney can do their part tho to help.


Right, I wasn’t being facetious when I said they should consider installing automatic disinfecting systems on their omnimovers.  It’s possible.  Office buildings in China now have them installed, they spray everyone who comes in.  No reason you couldn’t design a system to spray down every boat on Peter Pan or every doom buggy on haunted mansion in between guests.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

e_yerger said:


> You would still get the same amount of days to use your AP. People that stay on property during the phase 2 would have extra days on their APs.


I don't care. If they are open, I should be able to use my pass.


----------



## Farro

aibo said:


> How will the parks and the Disney stores be able to sell merchandise ? Mickey plushies, corona virus can live for days....Vacuum pack everything ?



If people are nervous about it, they don't have to buy anything. No one is forcing them to, but it should be available for those of us who will want to make purchases.

I will buy the plushies. I will buy ALL the plushies...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

e_yerger said:


> It's also not Disney's responsibility to make us not touch our own faces... it's our responsibility...... as human beings.....


Yeah the problem is, as a society, this is not something that can be beaten on an individual level. Because the inconsiderate 22 year old at Disney who doesn’t care and touches his face and doesn’t get that sick will go ont o infect a 60 year old, a 70 year old, etc. etc.  So everyone talking about “personal freedom” is really talking about the freedom to get a lot of other older people or people with pre-existing conditions, or random people who are just plain unlucky, killed.  So we can’t just say “personal responsibility,” we have to design systems that minimize the risk as much as possible.


----------



## e_yerger

aibo said:


> How will the parks and the Disney stores be able to sell merchandise ? Mickey plushies, corona virus can live for days....Vacuum pack everything ?


You can buy the plush, put it in a bag, then wash or sanitize your hands. The big thing is not putting your hands in your face after they’ve touched a surface that possibly has the virus.


----------



## jamescanuck2001

mmackeymouse said:


> I agree with this, but I think the trouble is...the where of it. To me, the obvious answer would be at the airport prior to boarding DME. BUT...what if people were exposed on the airplane, but still too early to test positive? Then, they will be exposing an entire bus full of people. Who would then be exposing an entire lobby full of people at a resort. And so on and so forth.
> 
> If airlines require tests before boarding, that would take away the need to do it at the DME counter. BUT, what if someone is exposed at their departing airport? And, the test was too early to catch it before they board the plane. Then, they have exposed those people on the plane....who could then expose other people on the plane, or the people in line at DME, or the people on the DME bus....or someone in the bathroom who would then go on to the DME counter. And so on and so forth.
> 
> Not only that, but even if they get on and off the plane scot free, between the gate and the DME counter, there are so many people and/or surfaces they could interact with. The escalator railing, elevator buttons, restroom surfaces, etc etc. And if you are exposed 5 minutes before you report to be tested, then it could be a few days into it, conceivably your whole vacation even, before you would even test positive.
> 
> So...ultimately, what's the point. Yes, you would likely catch a lot of people before they get on the DME buses, but if even 1 or 2 people are missed, or have a false negative...then the chain reaction from that could be hugely damaging.



In a scenario where cheap, fast testing for coronavirus is widely available and a negative test gives you a certification, mandatory regular re-testing, and Disney implements testing on arrival as a prerequisite to enter the property out of an abundance of caution, with that scale of testing I think the risk associated with your scenarios would be low, maybe not nuclear plant disaster risk low, and maybe on par with the risk of death by lightning strike, and acceptably low for liability purposes.  Which is the cover Disney needs to re-open.


----------



## e_yerger

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah the problem is, as a society, this is not something that can be beaten on an individual level. Because the inconsiderate 22 year old at Disney who doesn’t care and touches his face and doesn’t get that sick will go ont o infect a 60 year old, a 70 year old, etc. etc.  So everyone talking about “personal freedom” is really talking about the freedom to get a lot of other older people or people with pre-existing conditions, or random people who are just plain unlucky, killed.  So we can’t just say “personal responsibility,” we have to design systems that minimize the risk as much as possible.


I completely agree, BUT I also know that businesses need to start opening soon and need to find ways to do it as safe as possible.

edit: by soon i mean in the next 30+ days.


----------



## e_yerger

jamescanuck2001 said:


> In a scenario where cheap, fast testing for coronavirus is widely available and a negative test gives you a certification, regular re-testing is required, and Disney implements this testing as a prerequisite to enter the property out of an abundance of caution, with that scale of testing I think the risk associated with your scenarios would be low, maybe not nuclear plant disaster risk low, and maybe on par with the risk of death by lightning strike, and acceptably low for liability purposes.  Which is the cover Disney needs to re-open.


This is exactly what they’re doing in China - everyone is being tested and getting a pass that says they are healthy & clear to move. And they have to show their status when entering places like malls & stores.


----------



## jlwhitney

choirfarm said:


> But then there will be a big spike and the hospitals will be overrun and then we will be locked down again. The virus will not care that you will not stand for it.  I wish and hope that isn't so.



but we also have more knowledge of it. We did nothing basically for up to 2 months based on coast. Now there is more awareness of it and testing, which once we can test easily will help a lot.

bottom line is what we are doing now isnt sustainable.


----------



## TomServo27

GeneralTso said:


> Let me ask you this (all y'all)
> 
> How do YOU propose tens of thousands of people in a Disney park maintain social distancing of 6 feet?
> I've actually thought about it, and can't imagine a scenario even with virtual queue.
> 
> Really curious what you guys think would work.


Len Testa mentioned on today’s Disney Dish that he believes that with social distancing you could fit 15,000 to 30,000 people in the MK.


----------



## e_yerger

TomServo27 said:


> Len Testa mentioned on today’s Disney Dish that he believes that with social distancing you could fit 15,000 to 30,000 people in the MK.


This just made me smile so much!!!! To the other poster, here are some numbers!!


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> but we also have more knowledge of it. We did nothing basically for up to 2 months based on coast. Now there is more awareness of it and testing, which once we can test easily will help a lot.
> 
> bottom line is what we are doing now isnt sustainable.


And opening things up too soon will cause more deaths and make it worse.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Remy is Up said:


> And opening things up too soon will cause more deaths and make it worse.


Yeah, I think this is why the decision to open or not open disney world is a false dichotomy.  Like, what do people think would happen if they lifted social distancing and re-opened disney tomorrow?  Because it would be just as bad, f not worse, for businesses, if even more people died and then we end up with people cowering in their homes not because they are ordered to, but because nobody is paying to go to a place like disney world when there is a real chance you can catch a lethal bug and die.  The economic damage from uncontrolled spread of this disease is way worse to businesses, including disney, then the economic damage of shutting down.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My thing throughout this entire ordeal has been if it’s so easy to prevent much of this with personal responsibility over things like standing away from people, washing hands, not touching faces, that is all it would have taken to slow/stop this in the first place. There are not thousands and thousands of deaths because people just didn’t do this right. It’s ignorant to think that IMO. And then as people have touched on, it’s not a risk individuals are choosing whether or not to take on themselves when they go to a crowded place. This is exactly why we’re in this mess in the first place. Thousands and thousands of people whose decisions impacted more than just themselves.

How on one hand can we say Disney just needs to be able to keep people 6 feet apart and people need to wash their hands, but then also understand why they needed to shut down what may end up being all their parks worldwide for months? Why would this not have been done already, if that’s all it took? Why as a society did we not all do this instead of shutting down nearly everything? It is way harder than it sounds to do everything right. It is way easier to slip up (despite being responsible) than people make it seem.

Like people have pointed out, before this kind of thing can really work we need accurate numbers. Preventative measures are great but they need to go hand in hand with the vast majority of people who are infected staying home, even the vast majority of the infected people knowing to stay home (whether or not they actually do it) would be a start. I think Disney will open up with some form of new preventative measures in place, if for nothing else PR, whenever they open. But it’s way more complicated than just being able to keep people apart, if that’s even possible.


----------



## JPM4

TomServo27 said:


> Len Testa mentioned on today’s Disney Dish that he believes that with social distancing you could fit 15,000 to 30,000 people in the MK.


Yeah I did the math way earlier in this thread. With 36K rooms on property and all of the filled with an average of 4 people per room its 144000 people. Which divides down to 36k per park per day. If they keep it on property guests only to start. Firstly they are not going to fill the rooms right away obviously. If Len thinks they can do it that way you’re prob looking at a cap of about 25K at MK and maybe 15-20 at the other 3.


----------



## Remy is Up

JPM4 said:


> Yeah I did the math way earlier in this thread. With 36K rooms on property and all of the filled with an average of 4 people per room its 144000 people. Which divides down to 36k per park per day. If they keep it on property guests only to start. Firstly they are not going to fill the rooms right away obviously. If Len thinks they can do it that way you’re prob looking at a cap of about 25K at MK and maybe 15-20 at the other 3.


But from a financial standpoint it may not be feasible and you still have to consider. If the county or state says no gatherings over 50 or even 100 people, they still can't open.


----------



## e_yerger

I don't think any of us are saying that the parks should open before June 1st.


----------



## yankeesfan123

whiporee said:


> I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?
> 
> If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? I'm not being sarcastic -- do you not think the models that show the death rate at almost zero by mid June are accurate? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so if we've all been social distancing for a month or two, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?


The be fair, I actually think August is on the early scale.

I think the answer is quit simple (although I don’t put faith in anything): “reopening” our country is going to be a slow rollout. That’s almost unanimous amongst absolutely everyone, either on the medical side or the economic side. It’s going to be slow.

Mass gatherings, especially for purely entertainment purposes, will be the absolute last part of our existence to get back to normal. You’ll see restaurants and churches slowly open (with restrictions), local parks reopening, playgrounds reopening, movie theaters, office buildings, clothing stores... all of that will reopen, slowly, with restrictions. All those restrictions will slowly get loosened, allowing more and more people enter.

And finally... sports venues and theme parks.

And all this depends on rapid testing, available in a snap to anyone who needs or wants it, and accurate and allowed tracing.

I don’t think just have a lot of purell stations and minimizing parking capacity to 15,000 is going to do the trick.


----------



## Pucks104

anthony2k7 said:


> Iv told the wife to get used to it, we wont be able to afford to eat out any time soon!



I hope you are sharing in the cooking duties.


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> In other words, Disney, Universal, and Sea World all better prepare for bankruptcy.


Idk money talks & I’m sure Disney & Universal are well connected politically to whomever they need to be in each state & will have significant influence on what local governments decide to do.  I think whenever Disney feels it’s safe PR wise to open, they will & local governments will suddenly be on board.


----------



## yankeesfan123

e_yerger said:


> I completely agree, BUT I also know that businesses need to start opening soon and need to find ways to do it as safe as possible.
> 
> edit: by soon i mean in the next 30+ days.


Yea. Not Disney parks.  They can go bring back Robert Downey Jr and make a bunch more avenger movies if they need more money. On top of that, they can start charging more, charge for magical express, charge for fast passes, add more beer to the MK... 

Opening soon to make money is not smart.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> I don't think any of us are saying that the parks should open before





LSUmiss said:


> Idk money talks & I’m sure Disney & Universal are well connected politically to whomever they need to be in each state & will have significant influence on what local governments decide to do.  I think whenever Disney feels it’s safe PR wise to open, they will & local governments will suddenly be on board.


Disney doesn't control local government or state government safety standards. Their business will have no bearing on public safety. Nor do they want the appearance of that in the case things open up too soon and there is a second wave and then how do you think people will respond?  They will be very careful with this.  And at the moment, July or August appears to be the window.


----------



## e_yerger

Remy is Up said:


> Disney doesn't control local government or state government safety standards. Their business will have no bearing on public safety. Nor do they want the appearance of that in the case things open up too soon and there is a second wave and then how do you think people will respond?  They will be very careful with this.  And at the moment, July or August appears to be the window.


Let me rephrase, I don't think any of us think disney are go against local & state governments to open their parks.

They will absolutely work with the officials in Anaheim & Orlando to make the best decisions. But I think this is going to happen sooner than end of Summer.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> I completely agree, BUT I also know that businesses need to start opening soon and need to find ways to do it as safe as possible.
> 
> edit: by soon i mean in the next 30+ days.


Business can WANT all they want. But if there is any relaxing of restrictions and the second breakout begins. Who will we blame then?  The businesses, the politicians, or those who keep.pushing for it when the scientific community has said any reopening in may will cause a secondary wave or spike and create more death. Who is going to explain that to the loved ones of those who die?  Who is accountable?  Life is more important than business  and a lot of people still don't get the gravity of this situation and how it progresses, how the virus morphs, reactivated, etc. You are putting business before life so you can go to a park. I'm glad management at Disney doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> Let me rephrase, I don't think any of us think disney are go against local & state governments to open their parks.
> 
> They will absolutely work with the officials in Anaheim & Orlando to make the best decisions. But I think this is going to happen sooner than end of Summer.


I'll take odds on it opening prior to July at the earliest.


----------



## e_yerger

Remy is Up said:


> I'll take odds on it opening prior to July at the earliest.


July works for me because I have a trip planned the 23-28th


----------



## e_yerger

yankeesfan123 said:


> Yea. Not Disney parks.  They can go bring back Robert Downey Jr and make a bunch more avenger movies if they need more money. On top of that, they can start charging more, charge for magical express, charge for fast passes, add more beer to the MK...
> 
> Opening soon to make money is not smart.


I didn't say that Disney Parks are going to open in the next 30 days.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Disney doesn't control local government or state government safety standards. Their business will have no bearing on public safety. Nor do they want the appearance of that in the case things open up too soon and there is a second wave and then how do you think people will respond?  They will be very careful with this.  And at the moment, July or August appears to be the window.


Like I said, $$ talks & I am certain Disney & Universal contribute to local campaigns as happens in most states with most big businesses. In reality, big business runs this country not the government. Disney won’t open prematurely if it will cause a PR problem. But, I am certain Disney & other major corporations will have some “input” as to when things are allowed to open.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> July works for me because I have a trip planned the 23-28th


You may be right on the edge. I'm still leaning mid July opening as long as things in Florida keep going  the direction they are.


----------



## Joe in VA

To those who think Disney financial influence wouldn’t matter. Consider the WWE, who is being allowed to produce new live wrestling shows in Orange County while pretty much all live entertainment nationwide is shutdown.  Consider the close contact and the fact that a WWE tv personality tested positive this week. Money talks.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> Like I said, $$ talks & I am certain Disney & Universal contribute to local campaigns as happens in most states with most big businesses. In reality, big business runs this country not the government. Disney won’t open prematurely if it will cause a PR problem. But, I am certain Disney & other major corporations will have some “input” as to when things are allowed to open.


And the scientific projections and health and welfare of people will have a larger "input"


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Park still closed, has been since March 9/20 - no reopening date as of today.  

New health screening as of today

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Brianstl

The goal can’t be to have zero risk. That is unobtainable.  The goal is to create a situation where it doesn’t create more stress on the healthcare system than a bad flu season.  We aren’t that far away from being able to start opening stuff and not surpassing that point.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Business can WANT all they want. But if there is any relaxing of restrictions and the second breakout begins. Who will we blame then?  The businesses, the politicians, or those who keep.pushing for it when the scientific community has said any reopening in may will cause a secondary wave or spike and create more death. Who is going to explain that to the loved ones of those who die?  Who is accountable?  Life is more important than business  and a lot of people still don't get the gravity of this situation and how it progresses, how the virus morphs, reactivated, etc. You are putting business before life so you can go to a park. I'm glad management at Disney doesn't see it that way.


I’m not sure Disney doesn’t see it that way. The issues is no one wants the liability or PR nightmare of opening too soon. But whenever it is deemed acceptable to open, they will.


----------



## Remy is Up

Joe in VA said:


> To those who think Disney financial influence wouldn’t matter. Consider the WWE, who is being allowed to produce new live wrestling shows in Orange County while pretty much all live entertainment nationwide is shutdown.  Consider the close contact and the fact that a WWE tv personality tested positive this week. Money talks.


They are risking their employees. They are not allowing fans or the public. BIG difference. And they are getting killed for it by even their own employees,many of which are refusing to be part of it. Yep. Money talks.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> And the scientific projections and health and welfare of people will have a larger "input"


The scientific projections say zero deaths nationwide in the last week of June.


----------



## e_yerger

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Park still closed, has been since March 9/20 - no reopening date as of today.
> 
> New health screening as of today
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Call me crazy, but I'd love if the US implemented something like this


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I’m not sure Disney doesn’t see it that way. The issues is no one wants the liability or PR nightmare of opening too soon. But whenever it is deemed acceptable to open, they will.


Disney does see it that way. They have an army of risk assessment people. People who are careful and conservative. They won't take undue risks and will.listen to the scientific projections as well as what health officials advise them.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> The scientific projections say zero deaths nationwide in the last week of June.


So add 4-6 weeks to that. Hence why the current window of mid July to August is sensible.


----------



## jlwhitney

e_yerger said:


> Call me crazy, but I'd love if the US implemented something like this



No thank you, and I know a lot that would not go for it either.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> And the scientific projections and health and welfare of people will have a larger "input"


Only for a certain amount of time. Society & companies will grow weary with it all. It’s getting there now already. Like another poster said, we can’t wait til the risk is 0.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Disney does see it that way. They have an army of risk assessment people. People who are careful and conservative. They won't take undue risks and will.listen to the scientific projections as well as what health officials advise them.


Right which is basically what I’m saying. It’s not b/c they care about life over $$. I think it’s quite the opposite if they could get away with it. But it would be a liability & PR nightmare if they opened too early.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> So add 4-6 weeks to that. Hence why the current window of mid July to August is sensible.


Why would add four to six weeks to that?  You are never going to have zero risk.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> Only for a certain amount of time. Society & companies will grow weary with it all. It’s getting there now already. Like another poster said, we can’t wait til the risk is 0.


And we won't. Things will start to cycle around in some forms for large gatherings mid july/August. Things will work backwards in phases. Large gatherings or places where they happen will be the last to open up


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> Why would add four to six weeks to that?  You are never going to have zero risk.


You'll need 4-6 weeks or prep time, getting things in place. Again. Noone is going to allow large gatherings until the very last thing. So parks, concerts, etc etc will be the last thing to come back on line.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> You'll need 4-6 weeks or prep time, getting things in place. Again. Noone is going to allow large gatherings until the very last thing. So parks, concerts, etc etc will be the last thing to come back on line.





Remy is Up said:


> You'll need 4-6 weeks or prep time, getting things in place. Again. Noone is going to allow large gatherings until the very last thing. So parks, concerts, etc etc will be the last thing to come back on line.


Disney will be prepping for reopening by Memorial Day weekend we will already be at the bottom of the curve at that point.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> Thinking along lines of some businesses having restrictions eased starting May-ish (which there now rumblings of this happening), perhaps construction would be one of them?
> I can't see them going forward with projects not started, but maybe they will be able to finish/work on the ones already deep in progress.
> 
> Projects that already had the funds allocated.





Farro said:


> Quoting myself.
> 
> Tokyo Disney is still doing construction during this, so hopefully if construction workers can start again here (before parks can open), WDW can get back to finishing the started projects!


You ma have missed this earlier in the thread. Disney has stopped all major construction at WDW, not because of the restrictions. Florida sees construction as an essential business and construction *can* take place. They have halted construction to preserve cash. They’ve taken a 6 billion dollar loan and another 5 billion dollar loan recently. It’s not a restriction issue, it’s a money issue.



Farro said:


> Also - question for about needing to wait for Asian parks to open first.
> 
> If for whatever reason our government eases restrictions, while Asian governments don't - why would Disney here need to wait on the Asian parks to open?


WDW does not *need* to wait for the Asia Parks to open first. But, the Asia Parks closed earlier and it’s presumed that China, Korea, etc., are further along the flattening of the curve than the US is. As such, the assumption is that they will open first and we can gain a glimpse of what the parks opening will be like in the US from the Asia Parks. For example, Disney Shanghai Parks is still closed, but the hotel and some of the Shanghai Downtown Disney restaurants have reopened. They are also requiring masks and temperature checks to be in these areas.


tlmadden73 said:


> Basically .. things should open up and people should take their own precautions. If someone is afraid of going to a mass gathering and getting the virus, then don't go. People were and are already (voluntarily) making that choice.
> 
> If you don't want to risk getting the virus, don't go anywhere. If you are healthy and you feel the place you are going is taking adequate safety precautions (like EVERYONE is doing now with grocery stores, take-out, doctor's offices, pharamcies, etc.) .. then you go. Simple as that. If you catch the virus, stay home to prevent it from spreading.
> 
> If you can go to an essential grocery store (where everyone in your neighborhood goes about once a week or so) ... you should be able to make the choice to go to a sit-down restaurant, nail salon, gym, etc ..  where FAR less people congregate in far lesser numbers. Stores should be able to be open and make their OWN safety precautions (sit people at every other table, enhanced cleaning, etc.) in order to get their restaurant back up and running.  Disney should eventually do the same.


I agree that everyone does need to take responsibility for deciding whether to go to Disney or not once they reopen (and yes, I’m making the assumption will be this summer or fall). But, I would be shocked if guests heed this advice.  Based on just observing the amount of guests that include multi-generation groups, I’m betting many guests 65+ won’t stay home. And, once we add other risk factors, such as diabetes, obesity, asthma, coronary disease and lung disease, uff, you have a lot of people that should stay away, but not all will.

And then, on top of that, those who have no risk factors, when they return home from WDW, are they going to self quarantine so they don’t pass the virus to those in their community that are in high risk groups?



jamescanuck2001 said:


> Tests that take 1 hr, *100% accurate*, and cost $9 have been approved and production is scaling up.  Employers, of course, are eager to get their hands on these.  The tests will continue to be optimized for time and cost.
> 
> It will take a few months, but there will be a day where testing and certification (there will be an app for that) will be commonplace until a vaccine is available.
> 
> For full risk control, Disney Parks could require a test before you can enter the property.  The logistics can be worked out.


A *100% accurate *test does not exist. No test is 100% sensitive. But, yes, I think testing, especially the antibodies test is a promising way of starting the path to normalcy.



Jmljasmine said:


> I fully disagree. I would like an emptier park. When I was younger it was. The crowds that now exist detract greatly. I suppose some people get "energy" from them. I find it suffocating. I'm really hoping crowds are much lower when we get back.


Agreed.


Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah the problem is, as a society, this is not something that can be beaten on an individual level. Because the inconsiderate 22 year old at Disney who doesn’t care and touches his face and doesn’t get that sick will go ont o infect a 60 year old, a 70 year old, etc. etc.  So everyone talking about “personal freedom” is really talking about the freedom to get a lot of other older people or people with pre-existing conditions, or random people who are just plain unlucky, killed.  So we can’t just say “personal responsibility,” we have to design systems that minimize the risk as much as possible.


Yup. This. The personal responsibility would need to include the person going to Disney taking precautions to minimize that they become an asymptomatic carrier and minimize the possibility of passing the virus when they return home.


I miss Disney and even though IHEM is not super accurate, I still look at it daily, hoping it is correct and that the peak is indeed in early May and that it’s flattened  by June.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

I’m not sure if looking at when Disney opens the parks in Asia is an accurate indicator to a timeline on when they reopen in the US. Disney owns the US parks outright— they are only a partial owner in the Asian parks, with either another company controlling it or the government owning close to 1/2.


----------



## rteetz

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m not sure if looking at when Disney opens the parks in Asia is an accurate indicator to a timeline on when they reopen in the US. Disney owns the US parks outright— they are only a partial owner in the Asian parks, with either another company controlling it or the government owning close to 1/2.


Yep, both Chinese parks they are minority owners in. Shanghai is majority owned by the Shendi group which is basically the government. Tokyo they don't own at all but get a licensing fee from the Oriental Land Company. Paris they are majority owners of so that would be a property to watch.


----------



## Farro

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m not sure if looking at when Disney opens the parks in Asia is an accurate indicator to a timeline on when they reopen in the US. Disney owns the US parks outright— they are only a partial owner in the Asian parks, with either another company controlling it or the government owning close to 1/2.



Thanks for saying this, I thought that was the case!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I think that looking to the reopening of the Asian parks won’t be as much of an exact  template for the other Disney parks.. I see it more about a chance to watch and observe the things done right and the things that need reworking or scraping - then using that as a guideline going forward here for the best outcome.  Save the other Parks a few misfires and some time perhaps..


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Now at $13B of secured credit through March 2021 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think for the US parks the more important thing to watch for an opening timeline is schools rather than the Asia parks (and of course other large crowd events). Opening theme parks while schools are still closed is a hard justification IMO. Of course this doesn’t apply if we’re already well into what would have been summer vacation.

The Asia parks are good to watch IMO for method of opening and possibly measures put in place.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Now at $13B of secured credit through March 2021
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


That says to me they think they will be closed longer then they planned for. They wouldn't need that if they planned on opening soon.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> That says to me they think they will be closed longer then they planned for. They wouldn't need that if they planned on opening soon.


Maybe, I think this is more of a planning in case type thing. Disney doesn't plan on being closed long term but if they have to this will help. If Disney gets to open sooner than later this won't matter as much. They have to make strategic moves to better their position.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

DavidHobart said:


> Concur.  It's hard to say as there is not enough data about actual infections, but likely <1% of those who have the illness die, and of those who die, 90%+ are 60 or older in most--but not all--geographies (outcomes in inner cities for people younger than 60 are much worse).
> 
> So the personal risks for the typical family are quite small, and their risk to others back at home can be mitigated by continued 6' distancing and face mask behaviors.    The biggest open issue is a second wave, which seems more and more to be forecast for September and later.
> 
> If this theorizing holds up, a limited lower-capacity summer opening, followed by a fall closure, (or greater restrictions in the fall) seems more likely than a closure that goes through the summer and a fall opening.
> 
> Anyone who has been to an After Hours event knows that Disney World can have positive cash flow even with quite low offered capacity.


Where are you seeing a second wave being forecast for September?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think for the US parks the more important thing to watch for an opening timeline is schools rather than the Asia parks (and of course other large crowd events). Opening theme parks while schools are still closed is a hard justification IMO. Of course this doesn’t apply if we’re already well into what would have been summer vacation.
> 
> The Asia parks are good to watch IMO for method of opening and possibly measures put in place.


at least in our area most schools have some kind of a summer program so schools could still measure about opening even in summer


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Maybe, I think this is more of a planning in case type thing. Disney doesn't plan on being closed long term but if they have to this will help. If Disney gets to open sooner than later this won't matter as much. They have to make strategic moves to better their position.


Agreed. Even as a small business owner we are applying for loans for when/if things go south. Better to have those lines of credits and not need then than the other way around.


----------



## Jhoyer5150

The secured credit lines are good but as some other posters mentioned, you really don't want to hit them unless you must.  We've seen some retailers (Nordstrom, etc), cyclical names (Boeing, Ford, GM), and travel/leisure names (Carnival) hit their credit lines in recent weeks.  These companies have less options than Disney at present and in some instances even more massive funding needs.  Disney raised $6B in debt in mid-March at reasonable levels - they could and should do another bond offering now where rates would be even lower.  Exxon issued on 3/17 and did another one today, for example.  In Disney's case, this might preclude a downgraded credit rating, they could even fall to "BBB" status from current 'A' ratings, but this would be such a time that that trade-off is worthwhile.  I'd rather have the cash in hand and lock in low interest rates.  

What is really crippling the company is the vast debt from the Fox assets purchase.  Yes, Disney needed content for Disney+, but this was a costly acquisition and early returns have been poor.  Moreover, it ultimately saddled the company with a lot of debt at what is now clearly the top of the market.  

In terms of the parks re-opening, I think it is telling there is still no public dates for reopening any of the three Asian parks.  Yes, Disney does not control Japan at all or majorities in the others, but it is noteworthy those countries are either farther along in this (China) or have does a substantially better job than the U.S (or France, for DLP fans) in containment.  Moreover, the parks have been closed substantially longer.  I agree with some others that a July or even August timeframe sounds more realistic to me than June 1.  Don't see that happening at all.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

e_yerger said:


> I don't think any of us are saying that the parks should open before June 1st.


I am.  I'm still sticking with my magic 8 ball.  Resorts will open May 19th. MK, AK and HS will open with them. EP will be later, one water park will open. Disney Springs will open.  All TS restaurants will have tables spaced out. Buffets will be CM served or not opened at all. Parks will be open to resort guest and AP holders only. No tickets or ticket sales. SW:GE will be accessed as a whole with a boarding pass and a capacity limit. Once people leave, others will be able to come in. Also no after hours events or tours. Rides will run reduced capacity. One side of space, one side of pirates, 1 theatre on Soarin' and FOP,  no single rider line etc.  This is all tentative of course so it may change but for now, this is what I'm sticking with so flame away! I have thick skin


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I am.  I'm still sticking with my magic 8 ball.  Resorts will open May 19th. MK, AK and HS will open with them. EP will be later, one water park will open. Disney Springs will open.  All TS restaurants will have tables spaced out. Buffets will be CM served or not opened at all. Parks will be open to resort guest and AP holders only. No tickets or ticket sales. SW:GE will be accessed as a whole with a boarding pass and a capacity limit. Once people leave, others will be able to come in. Also no after hours events or tours. Rides will run reduced capacity. One side of space, one side of pirates, 1 theatre on Soarin' and FOP,  no single rider line etc.  This is all tentative of course so it may change but for now, this is what I'm sticking with so flame away! I have thick skin



I've been thinking, why not the opposite for after hours/EMM events?  I assume they're profitable and have limited attendance by definition.  I would think they'd want to have more of these type of events to bring in revenue.  I was thinking the same with private tours also.  Just a thought.


----------



## rojen

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I am.  I'm still sticking with my magic 8 ball.  Resorts will open May 19th. MK, AK and HS will open with them. EP will be later, one water park will open. Disney Springs will open.  All TS restaurants will have tables spaced out. Buffets will be CM served or not opened at all. Parks will be open to resort guest and AP holders only. No tickets or ticket sales. SW:GE will be accessed as a whole with a boarding pass and a capacity limit. Once people leave, others will be able to come in. Also no after hours events or tours. Rides will run reduced capacity. One side of space, one side of pirates, 1 theatre on Soarin' and FOP,  no single rider line etc.  This is all tentative of course so it may change but for now, this is what I'm sticking with so flame away! I have thick skin



Can Disney profitably run the parks while adhering to social distancing?  I'd guess no.  It may cost them more to open up and have 25% capacity than to not open at all.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I am.  I'm still sticking with my magic 8 ball.  Resorts will open May 19th. MK, AK and HS will open with them. EP will be later, one water park will open. Disney Springs will open.  All TS restaurants will have tables spaced out. Buffets will be CM served or not opened at all. Parks will be open to resort guest and AP holders only. No tickets or ticket sales. SW:GE will be accessed as a whole with a boarding pass and a capacity limit. Once people leave, others will be able to come in. Also no after hours events or tours. Rides will run reduced capacity. One side of space, one side of pirates, 1 theatre on Soarin' and FOP,  no single rider line etc.  This is all tentative of course so it may change but for now, this is what I'm sticking with so flame away! I have thick skin


It’s clear that this is what you want to happen, as you have a trip planned near that date, but it really doesn’t make it so. Or if it is so, wouldn’t they need to start bringing back their CMs and training on new protocol and getting prepped for an opening that will see the parks running completely different in a month? Seeing as how they’ve chosen to furlough their employees starting 4/19, I don’t see how it adds up for a May re-opening. You also assume that only allowing APs staying on-site in the parks would create enough demand and financial incentive to reopen to only that small group. While I think they do want to keep crowds lower at first as they test thing, not allowing new ticket sales would be a huge blow to trying to get back to making money.


----------



## Karin1984

France has extended the lock down, all public places, bars, restaurants, theaters, movie theaters etc. will remain closed till mid July. No festivals till then, so it's safe to say, no Disneyland Paris till then.

From May 11 (after the Spring break) France will start re-opening schools for children up to highschool.


----------



## gotomu212

whiporee said:


> I want to ask this question to you and others who think the opening will be later. Why?
> 
> If we're at least a year from any vaccine, and if the death rates in the country are dropping, why do you think Disney would/should wait? I'm not being sarcastic -- do you not think the models that show the death rate at almost zero by mid June are accurate? The disease apparently cycles through the body in 14 days or so, so if we've all been social distancing for a month or two, why do you think it makes a difference for WDW to wait until the fall instead of the summer? If you think the disease isn't spreading because of social distancing, then why would returning anytime before a cure be better than any other?
> 
> Not trying to be snarky, it's just a line of reasoning I don't understand. I know people are adamant about delaying opening things up. I just don't understand why.  What is the theory you're putting your faith in?



From my perspective their are 2 factors pointing towards a much later opening for Disney. First, I think any mass gathering of 10k plus is far down the road and will be after they let 50, 100, 500 people meet and each of those stages will take at least a month to see if they lead to spiking cases. They almost assuredly won’t say let’s try going to the dentist May 1st and maybe try a restaurant with 50 diners, and then maybe a few weeks after that actually hold small funerals and weddings, and then jump to a 30k baseball game in 4 weeks.

More importantly if we move back into low numbers the focus will be back on containment and contract tracing, and adjusting to individual hot spots. A vacation like Disney brings people from all over the country, smooches them together, and then sends them back out to individual communities. It has super spreader written all over it because there is no way for them to sanitize every handrail, table, doorknob, and kiosk after each touch. I’m also really doubtful that in Florida’s July heat, people won’t be touching their faces to wipe sweat out of their eye every three steps. The image of people standing at rope drop will be a PR disaster if there’s any kind of reemergence happening.

Our large company is already talking about really initial reopening plans. We canceled all travel in early March, and anyone returning from overseas required a 2 week quarantine before returning from work. Now senior management is trying to come up with ways for people to sit in open offices with sufficient distancing, and how we’ll handle people that don’t have childcare yet, and there would still be zero travel for anything (a huge deal in our company), and anyone taking a personal plane ride would be quarantined for 2 weeks. Thats the new ”normal” that I’m hearing in planning meetings which sounds like other major companies are collaborating with us on. That may not be universal, but I do think many people will be surprised at how different things will be over this summer even after things start to reopen, I believe it will be drastically different from February for some time.


----------



## anthony2k7

e_yerger said:


> You can buy the plush, put it in a bag, then wash or sanitize your hands. The big thing is not putting your hands in your face after they’ve touched a surface that possibly has the virus.


And then re-santize your hand (or your kids hands) every time you are they touch it for at least the next 24 hrs.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> That says to me they think they will be closed longer then they planned for. They wouldn't need that if they planned on opening soon.


Why?

Perhaps they just do not think they will be profitable when they open for a while.


----------



## kymom99

Sports Illustrated says there won't be any sports until there is a vaccine, for those who have said Disney won't open until sports start back up. Take it for what it is worth. I found it to be sad and depressing.


----------



## yankeesfan123

kymom99 said:


> Sports Illustrated says there won't be any sports until there is a vaccine, for those who have said Disney won't open until sports start back up. Take it for what it is worth. I found it to be sad and depressing.


All that.. but also just speculation about the sports on SIs part.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Brianstl said:


> Disney will be prepping for reopening by Memorial Day weekend we will already be at the bottom of the curve at that point.


Well, that’s over 13 months away.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> It’s clear that this is what you want to happen, as you have a trip planned near that date, but it really doesn’t make it so. Or if it is so, wouldn’t they need to start bringing back their CMs and training on new protocol and getting prepped for an opening that will see the parks running completely different in a month? Seeing as how they’ve chosen to furlough their employees starting 4/19, I don’t see how it adds up for a May re-opening. You also assume that only allowing APs staying on-site in the parks would create enough demand and financial incentive to reopen to only that small group. While I think they do want to keep crowds lower at first as they test thing, not allowing new ticket sales would be a huge blow to trying to get back to making money.


Wording can be easily misinterpreted. I said parks open to resort guest and AP holders and did say no ticket sales but I wasn’t meaning you had to have AP and a resort stay. Tickets can be purchased with a resort stay. I meant they wouldn’t let off site buy tickets or have the walk up ticket sales. And I do have an upcoming trip but I have backup trips just incase for June and July. By chance they do not open by August, we have a Christmas trip booked.


----------



## kiki02

Spridell said:


> Nah.  They are just going to have to adapt to social distancing.
> 
> And I think the definition of "social distancing" is going to change many times going forward.



Simplistic note here, no flames :  what if everyone wore masks and glvoes in a park?


----------



## kiki02

Brianstl said:


> Disney will be prepping for reopening by Memorial Day weekend we will already be at the bottom of the curve at that point.



I also think by June 1, we will see DW open certain locations.   At OUR RISK.    STores can practice social distancing, screens, walls and bouncer at the front of all to watch hawk style diners and shoppers, but it's your risk, our risk.   We all know this.


----------



## Brianstl

kiki02 said:


> I also think by June 1, we will see DW open certain locations.   At OUR RISK.    STores can practice social distancing, screens, walls and bouncer at the front of all to watch hawk style diners and shoppers, but it's your risk, our risk.   We all know this.


I don’t think they will be opening Memorial Day, but I do think they will be gearing up to open.  I think they open the parks to resort guest  two to four weeks after that.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they will be opening Memorial Day, but I do think they will be gearing up to open.  I think they open the parks to resorts to resort guest  two to four weeks after that.


I think they need to be avoiding any of the big holiday dates rather than aiming for them!

Open when the crowds will be most manageable and make sure whatever processes are in place do work and work well.


----------



## osufeth24

kymom99 said:


> Sports Illustrated says there won't be any sports until there is a vaccine, for those who have said Disney won't open until sports start back up. Take it for what it is worth. I found it to be sad and depressing.



meh, It's still someone's opinion.  I think they'll be sports in the fall, in what fashion, I have no idea.

There's other doctors that have said opposite.  At the end of the day, it's still their opinions, no matter what field they're in.  All that matters is the people who are making the decisions


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> Disney will be prepping for reopening by Memorial Day weekend we will already be at the bottom of the curve at that point.


Somewhere in that time frame I agree with you...probably closer to mid June early July (2020 for the sarcastic posters), but prep will probably start then yes.  Have to wait for FL to lift the at home order.


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Well, that’s over 13 months away.


or 7 weeks away for most!!!


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> Yep, both Chinese parks they are minority owners in. Shanghai is majority owned by the Shendi group which is basically the government. Tokyo they don't own at all but get a licensing fee from the Oriental Land Company. Paris they are majority owners of so that would be a property to watch.


did I just see something about July for Disney Paris?


----------



## MichelinMan

Right, so this is my considered opinion on what could (and in some places should) happen. This might be a bit long, so I apologise in advance! If you want my summary, I think the parks will open mid-June. Now onto my longer version!

First - all business, and that includes Disney theme parks, need to get back up and running as soon as possible, because the wider impacts of a catastrophic economic downturn on the health of a nation will end up being even worse than the effects of the virus itself. All of these lockdown measures were necessary to avoid healthcare systems becoming overloaded during the first peak. Yes, there will be further peaks after lockdown measures are relaxed, but they will be lower than the initial first peak, so healthcare systems in most places should be able to cope, without the drastic measures as we have seen in this first wave. There are some places where this won't be the case, however - for example China, where the first peak wasn't particularly widespread, and this leaves the country still vulnerable - and hence why Shanghai isn't yet open.

Next, let's examine when Florida might be back open for business. Ignore the IHME models - they are not particularly helpful as many of us have said on other posts. But the lower numbers of cases and deaths per capita in Florida suggests to me that Florida may well have this under control better than some other states. It doesn't look like Florida is going to get anywhere near to ICU capacity from this - in fact, I think there is a distinct possibility that Florida may well have peaked already - there is no evidence to me in the numbers of cases or deaths of an exponential rise in Florida, which is really good news. It may take a while for the curve to come back down again, but I am more optimistic that Florida could start to relax measures sooner than some people might think.

So, I think businesses will start to open back up again during May in Florida. I can see Disney Springs shops opening first, then the restaurants, by the end of May.

Next, the resorts and parks. It is pointless opening the resorts if the parks aren't open - so both will need to open at the same time. When though? I initially thought that 1st June was overly optimistic, and thought 1st July was more realistic. But I do detect a sense that businesses want to get back to normal as soon as possible - so I think opening sometime in June is possibly viable. I would suggest mid-June is more realistic than 1st June though.

How many parks will open? This is a tricky one - you want as much social distancing as possible in the early stages of re-opening. So to maximise social distancing, you need to minimise crowd density - and the best way to do that would be to re-open all 4 parks at once. Do I think Disney will do this? No I don't. But that is what I would do. I think what Disney will actually do is open maybe 2 parks on day 1 - MK and AK. Only opening one park, even to resort guests only, would swamp that park. Opening MK and AK would at least spread out the crowds a touch, and AK is such a big park, it is perfect for social distancing. Furthermore, AK already has a lot of staff working to look after the animals. DHS could open a week or two later, and EPCOT some while after that. I think only one water park would open - my guess is Typhoon Lagoon.

Who would you admit? Initially it would be resort guests only. Then expand this to partner hotels and AP holders as time goes on (only once 3 parks minimum are open).

What about opening hours? I would extend opening hours at every park, to help spread out crowds during the day. Do I think Disney will do this though? No I don't - if anything, they might reduce hours - if they do, that would be a sign they are putting profits before safety.

What attractions would be open? To me this is a no-brainer - EVERY attraction should be open in each park at maximum capacity, to enable spreading out the crowds, and numbers of people in line. I would also modify the fastpass system into a virtual queue system, to avoid people standing in queues. I see no reason why the fireworks and parades couldn't go ahead - people standing outside are less likely to transmit this than in enclosed spaces, and with reduced numbers in the parks, it should be easier to get space between people to watch them.

What about requirements for park entry? Temperature testing I can see being in place, although isn't really that much use. But it would at least give some people some comfort. However, as a family from Scotland, who will be frying in the hot Florida summer heat, I would worry that our temperatures might be too high for entry though! Face masks have little benefit, unless they are of the respirator type, and re-usable ones are a waste of time, and could even be harmful due to contamination from continued use, from recent research done at the Health and Safety Laboratory in the UK. So IMO they shouldn't be mandated. Similarly, testing is so un-reliable at the moment, that any strategy that attempts to use testing as one of the controls should be avoided.

As I warned, sorry for the long post!


----------



## MichelinMan

Jroceagles said:


> did I just see something about July for Disney Paris?


Not specifically about Disney, but Macron appeared to state in his address yesterday extending the France lockdown that leisure activities will still be banned until mid-July. So that would include DLP I would suggest. Personally, I think that is a bit too soon to make that call - but I guess they are wanting to give people some certainty so that they can plan.

I wish the UK government would be just as specific - it might allow me to re-schedule my July trip to Florida to July 2021, which is what I would really like to do now. At the moment, I am tied into the date, because of my flights which I can't cancel and get a refund on yet.


----------



## PrestonatorSR

Reading through dozens of posts, it remains very clear that confirmation bias is alive and well for many. If you're anxious for the parks to re-open, you can cite expert opinions about flattening curves, extremely low/lessening death rates to advocate for a rather quick return to "somewhat" normal, including Disney parks by this Memorial Day weekend. 

If you prefer to base your entire life practices on science, you religiously subscribe to WHO and/or the CDC as your gospel for extreme and lasting caution--let's wait for late 2021 to go outside again.  It occurs to me there is likely to be a more balanced view--which, by the way, many of you have asserted more eloquently than I am doing here--one that acknowledges the importance of reasonable restraint before diving back into "normal" but at the same time further acknowledges that living life does come with accepting an appropriate level of risk. 

So, for me, I'm going to watch a little less news, which is tainted with so much politicizing that distorts facts on both sides of the equation, and wait just a little while longer before making bold predictions or declarations about how and when our country--and Disney--should re-open. It's sort of like predicting the weather--anything beyond a 3-day forecast, 7 at the most, is really a bunch of guess work.


----------



## xuxa777

On my opinion front, for the good news, all the data is still trending in a very positive and good direction, still looking like Florida has peaked back in early April. You will see more sports announce some non public opening like WWE is doing, UFC will do they same. Also very telling in the WWE is being named essential business, pretty much solidifies Disney as an essential business, which I think everyone here would agree 

_A spokesperson from DeSantis' office told ESPN on Monday that such services were characterized as essential "because they are critical to Florida's economy."_

---from the ESPN article about WWE

No way they can't say Disney isn't essential with this precedent. Now they have to be closed to the public but I don't think we will see the state or local government holding back Disney in opening down the road, like has been speculated.

Once more data about the infection rate and vectors come out in the next two weeks ,we will see much quicker progress towards getting open. It is looking more and more like May 1st that most of the stay at home orders will expire and not be extended. That will alllow Disney Springs to open. within the month of May and then everythig else will open in stages, still holding  onto my guest the first part of July for all the parks.

If things keep trending as they are, for Florida you are looking at less than 100 new cases and very very few deaths if any by the end of the month, around or below regular flu mortality. Here's hoping that happens for all the reasons.  If new cases stay low for 2-3 months with very  low deaths like the data is showing there is no way they will keep the parks closed.


----------



## xuxa777

Also with that WWE precedent, being an essential business Disney could have its workers come back this week, they won't but they could, and begin operations in getting the park open. Customer service reps could start working in their offices and not from home. You will probably see that happening in two weeks or so.


----------



## KSL

xuxa777 said:


> ... Also very telling in the WWE is being named essential business, pretty much solidifies Disney as an essential business, which I think everyone here would agree
> _A spokesperson from DeSantis' office told ESPN on Monday that such services were characterized as essential "because they are critical to Florida's economy."_
> ---from the ESPN article about WWE
> No way they can't say Disney isn't essential with this precedent. ...


Interesting.  I hadn't seen that.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Also with that WWE precedent, being an essential business Disney could have its workers come back this week, they won't but they could, and begin operations in getting the park open. Customer service reps could start working in their offices and not from home. You will probably see that happening in two weeks or so.



https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowrqkBMKBFMJGBAg?hl=en-GB&gl=GB&ceid=GB:en
Dont get too excited about WWE returning just yet - might not have anyone willing to fight!


----------



## jerry557

Some think it was a mistake to close everything to begin with. Some people have the opinion that we won't be able to open anything until there is a vaccine. They think as soon as we start to relax restrictions and open up, the virus will spread and the hospitals will flood.

I've seen others suggest that we may be able to open up for awhile but the virus is likely to return in the fall and winter and things will have to shut down again.

People are all over the map right now. Not a lot of consensus anywhere.


----------



## Remy is Up

anthony2k7 said:


> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...GCAowrqkBMKBFMJGBAg?hl=en-GB&gl=GB&ceid=GB:en
> Dont get too excited about WWE returning just yet - might not have anyone willing to fight!


Disney is still furloughing the remaining customer facing cms effective 4/19 for an indefinite period. They are not planning on being back soon.


----------



## Remy is Up

KSL said:


> Interesting.  I hadn't seen that.  Thanks for posting.


Wwe can film without crowds if the stars agree to participate.. Disney can't operate empty parks.


----------



## marinejjh

mshanson3121 said:


> For starters, I don't think there'll be tens of thousands allowed in any of the parks, period. Attendance in each park will be measured in thousands. Can Disney make it work financially on thousands? Not at full capacity, which is why I think we're seeing talks of entertainment cut backs, ride cut backs, cut operating hours, staffing cut backs etc... If they drastically cut into the experience, I would think that they could probably make it work with say, 10,000 per park, when you add in the money they'll make off merchandise, food etc... 10,000 sounds like a huge number, but when you spread those people out throughout the entire MK on rides, in shops, restaurants etc... I don't think it's that unfeasible.
> 
> Mickey head stickers on the floor in all queues (rides and restaurants, entrances etc...) to space people out. Virtual queues. No entertainment (parades, fireworks etc...). Theatre-style seating attractions run at limited capacity with each person/family seated 6' apart, every other row. Restaurants are very easy to set up to maintain distance. Maybe even staggered park entrance - let so many  in from 9-3 and then again from 3-9. Doubles their daily totals while maintaining necessary limits.


I can see what your talking about, but if you take all of those items away to put social distancing in effect, then why would I pay to go. I would just wait until I can enjoy everything and plan a different trip. I think many other people would do the same.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Disney is still furloughing the remaining customer facing cms effective 4/19 for an indefinite period. They are not planning on being back soon.


They can recall any furloughs at any point.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


> They can recall any furloughs at any point.


Yes they can but they wouldn't be doing furloughs on the 19th to bring them back in 2 weeks. They are planning on longer time periods. People really don't get the situation and how long social distancing orders will be in place. You won't see gatherings of over 50 people in orange county and other parts of Florida until at least July and Disney knows that. They just enacted curfews in various places because we are 3 weeks from the peak. This is will open backwards from closings and places like Disney, Busch, uni will be the last things opening back up. And again. Disney has windows and they work to those. And currently. The window is july.


----------



## whiporee

English soccer clubs are talking about restarting the season/reopening June 6. No crowds, though.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Yes they can but they wouldn't be doing furloughs on the 19th to bring them back in 2 weeks. They are planning on longer time periods. People really don't get the situation and how long social distancing orders will be in place. You won't see gatherings of over 50 people in orange county and other parts of Florida until at least July and Disney knows that. They just enacted curfews in various places because we are 3 weeks from the peak. This is will open backwards from closings and places like Disney, Busch, uni will be the last things opening back up. And again. Disney has windows and they work to those. And currently. The window is july.


source on that window?  How are you so certain or is it an opinion?


----------



## anthony2k7

whiporee said:


> English soccer clubs are talking about restarting the season/reopening June 6. No crowds, though.


So are we saying Disney should be fine to open by start of June - as long as there are no guests?!


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> So are we saying Disney should be fine to open by start of June - as long as there are no guests?!


not what they said at all.


----------



## woody337

Remy is Up said:


> Yes they can but they wouldn't be doing furloughs on the 19th to bring them back in 2 weeks. They are planning on longer time periods. People really don't get the situation and how long social distancing orders will be in place. You won't see gatherings of over 50 people in orange county and other parts of Florida until at least July and Disney knows that. They just enacted curfews in various places because we are 3 weeks from the peak. This is will open backwards from closings and places like Disney, Busch, uni will be the last things opening back up. And again. Disney has windows and they work to those. And currently. The window is july.


If Disney really believed it will be July there is ZERO reasons as to why they are booking trips for June.


----------



## Jacq7414

On trip advisor all of the Disney hotels say closed until 7/31


----------



## whiporee

anthony2k7 said:


> So are we saying Disney should be fine to open by start of June - as long as there are no guests?!



I'm not saying anything except there are indications that the world is looking to reopen in early June.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jacq7414 said:


> On trip advisor all of the Disney hotels say closed until 7/31


where?  I am looking on there and cannot find that.  very interesting though.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jroceagles said:


> where?  I am looking on there and cannot find that.  very interesting though.


----------



## Jacq7414




----------



## Jroceagles

Jacq7414 said:


> View attachment 487932


I saw it. Thanks!  curious if you can still book directly through Disney?


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Why?
> 
> Perhaps they just do not think they will be profitable when they open for a while.


The fact Disney has borrowed $13B in such a short time is troubling. Yes Disney will get through this but it won't be as magical a place like it was in the past. I have a feeling there will lots of cuts when they do reopen.


----------



## Jacq7414

Jroceagles said:


> I saw it. Thanks!  curious if you can still book directly through Disney?


It looks like you can


----------



## Jroceagles

Jacq7414 said:


> It looks like you can


maybe just preventing booking through outside parties?  Harder for reimbursing?  I dont know...


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> The fact Disney has borrowed $13B in such a short time is troubling. Yes Disney will get through this but it won't be as magical a place like it was in the past. I have a feeling there will lots of cuts when they do reopen.


I don’t find it troubling but it’s a strategic move. They need the credit line in case. I’m sure they don’t want to have to use it but better to have it than not.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> *Yes they can but they wouldn't be doing furloughs on the 19th to bring them back in 2 weeks. *They are planning on longer time periods. People really don't get the situation and how long social distancing orders will be in place. You won't see gatherings of over 50 people in orange county and other parts of Florida until at least July and Disney knows that. They just enacted curfews in various places because we are 3 weeks from the peak. This is will open backwards from closings and places like Disney, Busch, uni will be the last things opening back up. And again. Disney has windows and they work to those. And currently. The window is july.


Yes they would.  They have raised $12.5 billion in debt over the last two weeks.  Every damn dollar saved matters right now.  I don't think the will open May 1, but this is about saving as much money as possible and doesn't tell us anything about when they will actually reopen.


----------



## Jacq7414

Jroceagles said:


> maybe just preventing booking through outside parties?  Harder for reimbursing?  I dont know...


Maybe. Or a way to limit people when they do reopen? Part of the gradual strategy?


----------



## Remy is Up

woody337 said:


> If Disney really believed it will be July there is ZERO reasons as to why they are booking trips for June.


Not true


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> Yes they would.  They have raised $12.5 billion in debt over the last two weeks.  Every damn dollar saved matters right now.  I don't think the will open May 1, but this is about saving as much money as possible and doesn't tell us anything about when they will actually reopen.


I'm telling you. Its not happening anytime soon guys. The window is July and I'll leave it at that


----------



## Lewisc

Expedia is letting you book Disney resorts in June.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Just saw Carnival pushed back till July 1. Just saying.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> Wwe can film without crowds if the stars agree to participate.. Disney can't operate empty parks.



Yes, I still think the parks will be July.  They will start bringing back some employees in May, not opening parks etc. Employees, Execs, Customer Service, maintenance and slowly ramp up for the July open I am thinking.

The furlough decision was made around 2 weeks ago, which is a lifetime the way things are moving and changing. They won't bring everyone back immediately but there will be more working at the office and not at home in two weeks maybe sooner.

As far as the debt, not concerning at all, it is the smart move to make, the fact they can raise it easily shows how strong the company is, also maturity for the note is a year another good sign  Plus the debt on the level that Disney is a whole different ballgame than the average company small business or person taking out a loan.


----------



## xuxa777

Oldnewfan said:


> Just saw Carnival pushed back till July 1. Just saying.



Considering the CDC closing ports in the US in that time period last week no surprise there at all


----------



## woody337

Remy is Up said:


> Not true


Do explain


----------



## xuxa777

woody337 said:


> Do explain



For one, things could open sooner, there are no absolutes in these times


----------



## yankeesfan123

https://www.forbes.com/sites/susana...ay-postpone-its-fall-term-until-january-2021/
I hope this doesn't get deleted, but there’s at least some areas of “mass gatherings”, such a Disney, that are planning to postpone things in the fall.

Edit so people don’t misunderstand since most wont read the article: planning to postpone if health officials deem it to still be unsafe.


----------



## marinejjh

Jrb1979 said:


> The fact Disney has borrowed $13B in such a short time is troubling. Yes Disney will get through this but it won't be as magical a place like it was in the past. I have a feeling there will lots of cuts when they do reopen.


Exactly why our family is waiting to book anything. For the cost I can have a very magical trip to Hawaii. If Disney doesn't open like normal what would be the point of spending any money to go? I can take my family to a local amusement park for the day and be done. Disney has always taken pride in service and the experience, can't see them opening at all if that is in question. I see them waiting until late fall.


----------



## xuxa777

yankeesfan123 said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/susana...ay-postpone-its-fall-term-until-january-2021/
> I hope this doesn't get deleted, but there’s at least some areas of “mass gatherings”, such a Disney, that are planning to postpone things in the fall.
> 
> Edit so people don’t misunderstand since most wont read the article: planning to postpone if health officials deem it to still be unsafe.



Well that article is full of *may* postpone, *if* the can't have mass gatherings, pretty obvious stuff, not indicative of anything, 

It even says 

_- The BU Today article says the January start date would happen in the “unlikely event” that health officials advise that social distancing should extend through the fall._


----------



## xuxa777

marinejjh said:


> Exactly why our family is waiting to book anything. For the cost I can have a very magical trip to Hawaii. If Disney doesn't open like normal what would be the point of spending any money to go? I can take my family to a local amusement park for the day and be done. Disney has always taken pride in service and the experience, can't see them opening at all if that is in question. I see them waiting until late fall.



 Don't too put too much weight on the debt offering, normal business especially in these times. If it was concerning the stock would be dropping dramatically, but it is not and actually going up.


----------



## mshanson3121

marinejjh said:


> I can see what your talking about, but if you take all of those items away to put social distancing in effect, then why would I pay to go. I would just wait until I can enjoy everything and plan a different trip. I think many other people would do the same.



Definitely. I won't go without the entertainment open. But I do think there are enough that will to keep them going for awhile.


----------



## mshanson3121

woody337 said:


> If Disney really believed it will be July there is ZERO reasons as to why they are booking trips for June.



Sure there is - $.


----------



## xuxa777

One thing we know for sure, throughout history, Disney strives and focuses on putting out an excellent product/service and that will continue even through this.  It is pretty much the reason everyone posts here, we are all fans of Disney. I have no worries about a less than great experience going forward.


----------



## PrestonatorSR

Ok, I lied about not making any bold predictions for awhile. The first date of ALMOST "fully normal" WDW programming will be Oct. 29, 2021--50th anniversary date. There will be a number of "phases" between now and that time. (Note: I will change this prediction tomorrow or perhaps even later today )


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Maybe, I think this is more of a planning in case type thing. Disney doesn't plan on being closed long term but if they have to this will help. If Disney gets to open sooner than later this won't matter as much. They have to make strategic moves to better their position.


I also wonder if it’s b/c they expect to open with modifications & will have to spend money to implement these things. And I’m sure they expect to have a significant dip in attendance just based on the economy & the fact the international guests will probably not be allowed into the country for some time.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Yes they would.  They have raised $12.5 billion in debt over the last two weeks.  Every damn dollar saved matters right now.  I don't think the will open May 1, but this is about saving as much money as possible and doesn't tell us anything about when they will actually reopen.


Plus furloughs are not layoffs. So you can easily bring ppl back b/c they’re still employed. The co just saved $ while they were able to.


----------



## J-BOY

woody337 said:


> Do explain


There's no explanation. Not to come off as aggressive, but this user has consistently said they have "sources" and speaking very vaguely yet definitively, despite the fact that no other rumors or leaks (despite there being only a few) corroborate the statements.


----------



## juice0358

Brianstl said:


> Disney will be prepping for reopening by Memorial Day weekend we will already be at the bottom of the curve at that point.
> [/
> 
> 
> OnceUponATime15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now at $13B of secured credit through March 2021
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks they are opening June 1st, this pretty much guarantees they won't. They aren't taking on that kind of debt if they think everything will be up and running again in a month and a half.
Click to expand...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From yesterday’s briefing & updated today 

https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-wearing-masks-could-last-for-the-next-year/32143786


----------



## juice0358

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I am.  I'm still sticking with my magic 8 ball.  Resorts will open May 19th. MK, AK and HS will open with them. EP will be later, one water park will open. Disney Springs will open.  All TS restaurants will have tables spaced out. Buffets will be CM served or not opened at all. Parks will be open to resort guest and AP holders only. No tickets or ticket sales. SW:GE will be accessed as a whole with a boarding pass and a capacity limit. Once people leave, others will be able to come in. Also no after hours events or tours. Rides will run reduced capacity. One side of space, one side of pirates, 1 theatre on Soarin' and FOP,  no single rider line etc.  This is all tentative of course so it may change but for now, this is what I'm sticking with so flame away! I have thick skin


No way this happens, Universal already announced closures through May 31st. Disney is not opening up two weeks before that.


----------



## Spridell

Everyone is linking articles, but remember, ALL THESE THINGS CAN CHANGE.

One person says we may need to wear masks for a year that is not set in stone.  

Closures, social distancing,  crowd sizes etc...ALL can change. Nothing it set it stone so they should not be taken as gospel.


----------



## rpb718

Spridell said:


> Everyone is linking articles, but remember, ALL THESE THINGS CAN CHANGE.
> 
> One person says we may need to wear masks for a year that is not set in stone.
> 
> Closures, social distancing,  crowd sizes etc...ALL can change. Nothing it set it stone so they should not be taken as gospel.



Very true, things can get better or worse.  Mandatory masks AND temp checks or even more.  Nobody knows.


----------



## Vern60

xuxa777 said:


> _A spokesperson from DeSantis' office told ESPN on Monday that such services were characterized as essential "because they are critical to Florida's economy."_
> 
> ---from the ESPN article about WWE
> 
> No way they can't say Disney isn't essential with this precedent. Now they have to be closed to the public but I don't think we will see the state or local government holding back Disney in opening down the road, like has been speculated.



Yeah, this is interesting and I have to admit I was chuckling a bit when people were arguing a bit ago about whether Disney money was buying the politicians. My view is the politicians realize that Disney is vital to the Florida economy, how many do they employ in Fl? Like 177k I think? Something like that, anyway this is good evidence that DeSantis would like to have the parks open sooner rather than later.
Also, I thought the original goal of the lockdown was to NOT overwhelm the healthcare system. I think it's evident that that is not happening in all but a handful of places and even those, such as NY are settling down. So why are people now saying the goal is to stay in lockdown until there is zero risk of getting sick? It makes no practical sense to me, the old thought should we wrap everyone in space suits and bubble wrap? No bike riding as you might fall and get hurt? I dunno, it's getting ridiculous to me.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...with-new-health-screenings-for-resort-guests/


----------



## e_yerger

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...with-new-health-screenings-for-resort-guests/


The QR system in Shanghai seems so fascinating to me.


----------



## b2k1121

Vern60 said:


> Yeah, this is interesting and I have to admit I was chuckling a bit when people were arguing a bit ago about whether Disney money was buying the politicians. My view is the politicians realize that Disney is vital to the Florida economy, how many do they employ in Fl? Like 177k I think? Something like that, anyway this is good evidence that DeSantis would like to have the parks open sooner rather than later.
> Also, I thought the original goal of the lockdown was to NOT overwhelm the healthcare system. I think it's evident that that is not happening in all but a handful of places and even those, such as NY are settling down. *So why are people now saying the goal is to stay in lockdown until there is zero risk of getting sick?* It makes no practical sense to me, the old thought should we wrap everyone in space suits and bubble wrap? No bike riding as you might fall and get hurt? I dunno, it's getting ridiculous to me.


Are people saying this though?  Where?


----------



## e_yerger

b2k1121 said:


> Are people saying this though?  Where?


There are a couple people in this thread that have said that Disney should stay locked down until there is a vaccine.


----------



## Vern60

e_yerger said:


> There are a couple people in this thread that have said that Disney should stay locked down until there is a vaccine.


What she said


----------



## b2k1121

e_yerger said:


> There are a couple people in this thread that have said that Disney should stay locked down until there is a vaccine.


That's not the same thing though.  That poster wasn't talking about Disney opening.


----------



## HuskieJohn

e_yerger said:


> There are a couple people in this thread that have said that Disney should stay locked down until there is a vaccine.



There is a big difference between the public being on lockdown VS large gatherings of people like WDW (or sport/concert venues with fans) should not be opened.


----------



## aibo

Paramount Pictures has moved _Infinite_ from its August 7 date to May 28, 2021


----------



## jlwhitney

HuskieJohn said:


> There is a big difference between the public being on lockdown VS large gatherings of people like WDW (or sport/concert venues with fans) should not be opened.



There is also a huge difference in movie theaters/ community theater vs a NFL game.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

J-BOY said:


> There's no explanation. Not to come off as aggressive, but this user has consistently said they have *"sources" *and speaking very vaguely yet definitively, despite the fact that no other rumors or leaks (despite there being only a few) corroborate the statements.


WDW bus driver.   

Or perhaps Remy is actually NPH!


----------



## xuxa777

We can get through this with responsible, social distancing , Taiwan had zero new cases today, they never had a lockdown, schools, malls all stayed open. The citizens were responsible, they have experience from going through SARS. They do require a 14 day monitored quarantine for anyone traveling into Taiwan. US could do the same.

All that said, now that the US is hyper aware of social distancing, wearing mask if you choose and washing hands etc. we can achieve this in the US doing the same things. Disney and the parks etc can get back to normal.

ETA to add of course the testing needs to be ramped up as that is the best info


----------



## xuxa777

Grumpy by Birth said:


> WDW bus driver.
> 
> Or perhaps Remy is actually NPH!



I was thinking the same, the style of writing and times of posting does seem to match up with Remy being NPH. I think you might be right


----------



## Sakiki

kiki02 said:


> Simplistic note here, no flames :  what if everyone wore masks and glvoes in a park?


People pass out from the heat, or the masks are rendered useless because they’re soaked through with sweat (masks have to be dry to work).


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> We can get through this with responsible, social distancing , Taiwan had zero new cases today, they never had a lockdown, schools, malls all stayed open. The citizens were responsible, they have experience from going through SARS. They do require a 14 day monitored quarantine for anyone traveling into Taiwan. US could do the same.
> 
> All that said, now that the US is hyper aware of social distancing, wearing mask if you choose and washing hands etc. we can achieve this in the US doing the same things. Disney and the parks etc can get back to normal.
> 
> ETA to add of course the testing needs to be ramped up as that is the best info



14 day quarantine? So basically no international guests to wdw. That's a huge % of the visitors excluded.

With no international visitors and domestic visitors massively down due to the economy that may already mean reopening isnt financially viable.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> 14 day quarantine? So basically no international guests to wdw. That's a huge % of the visitors excluded.
> 
> With no international visitors and domestic visitors massively down due to the economy that may already mean reopening isnt financially viable.


opening in some capacity is much more economically viable then not at all.  I would think.


----------



## e_yerger

anthony2k7 said:


> 14 day quarantine? So basically no international guests to wdw. That's a huge % of the visitors excluded.
> 
> With no international visitors and domestic visitors massively down due to the economy that may already mean reopening isnt financially viable.


If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


----------



## anthony2k7

e_yerger said:


> If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


Flights resumed after a few days after 9/11 didnt they though?

A 14 day quarantine would presumably be in place much longer than a few days. This would have a much bigger impact.


----------



## juice0358

Jroceagles said:


> opening in some capacity is much more economically viable then not at all.  I would think.


If you think that, than you're not thinking properly. Every business has a threshold it needs to pass to turn a profit. Certain restaurants will not be able to open up, if their max capacity will be 50% from what it was before. As a business owner I know the exact number I need in order to turn a profit, operating at a number less than this would be burning money and useless to me.


----------



## yankeesfan123

e_yerger said:


> If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


Yes... but this is much much more difficult to climb out of than 9/11. It affects the entire country, every family, every employer.. we are headed to a recession and potentially a depression. People are losing their jobs and are relying on mortgage and rent deferment to survive.

I agree with your statement that Disney will survive. But this is going to be incredibly more difficult than rebounding after 9/11.


----------



## yankeesfan123

juice0358 said:


> If you think that, than you're not thinking properly. Every business has a threshold it needs to pass to turn a profit. Certain restaurants will not be able to open up, if their max capacity will be 50% from what it was before. As a business owner I know the exact number I need in order to turn a profit, operating at a number less than this would be burning money and useless to me.


Well, he said, “I would think”... so he covered himself.


----------



## Sakiki

e_yerger said:


> If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


This is *nothing* like 9/11. Flights were operating and people were flying into Florida within weeks if not days (I know - DW and I were there) and could then go about their business normally. A (presumably) worldwide mandatory 14-day quarantine would completely kill international tourism (and the world’s airlines) and for those reasons alone it isn’t a practicable solution.


----------



## HuskieJohn

jlwhitney said:


> There is also a huge difference in movie theaters/ community theater vs a NFL game.



That goes along with my point.  What am I missing?


----------



## HuskieJohn

Also DVC is its own business arm.  They could spend a few weeks with ONLY the DVC resorts open so they no longer lose out on the points being forwarded.


----------



## marinejjh

yankeesfan123 said:


> Yes... but this is much much more difficult to climb out of than 9/11. It affects the entire country, every family, every employer.. we are headed to a recession and potentially a depression. People are losing their jobs and are relying on mortgage and rent deferment to survive.
> 
> I agree with your statement that Disney will survive. But this is going to be incredibly more difficult than rebounding after 9/11.


Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.


----------



## Searc

anthony2k7 said:


> Flights resumed after a few days after 9/11 didnt they though?
> 
> A 14 day quarantine would presumably be in place much longer than a few days. This would have a much bigger impact.


Yes, flights resumed in US airspace on September 14th to the public. Flights allowed on the 13th were mainly for repositioning planes.


----------



## Searc

marinejjh said:


> Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.


They reopened 9/12 after being closed for one day.


----------



## yankeesfan123

marinejjh said:


> Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.


It opened 9/12 if I remember correctly. Different animal.


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.


WDW had opened for the day on 9/11 but once the attacks happened the parks were evacuated and closed for the day. Disneyland never opened for the day. Both coasts reopened on 9/12.


----------



## cmmelzer

marinejjh said:


> Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.



"At Disney World, without informing guests what happened unless they specifically asked, cast members formed “human walls” to gently push guests out of each of the theme parks. Each guest received a complimentary ticket as they exited, and Disney went out of their way to accommodate stranded travelers. *The parks reopened the following day, albeit with a slew of new security features at their entrances, many of which remain today."*


----------



## anthony2k7

marinejjh said:


> Just curious as to how long Disney was closed after 9/11 if anyone knows? That would give some idea of how long it will take to rebound. A few days closed Vs months is a completely different animal.


It reopened the next day I believe on the 12th


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> WDW had opened for the day on 9/11 but once the attacks happened the parks were evacuated and closed for the day. Disneyland never opened for the day. Both coasts reopened on 9/12.


So, sadly, posters on the DIS back then were denied the opportunity to trade reopening rumors, opinions, articles, conspiracy theories, etc for weeks and weeks and weeks...


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> We can get through this with responsible, social distancing , Taiwan had zero new cases today, they never had a lockdown, schools, malls all stayed open. The citizens were responsible, they have experience from going through SARS. They do require a 14 day monitored quarantine for anyone traveling into Taiwan. US could do the same.
> 
> All that said, now that the US is hyper aware of social distancing, wearing mask if you choose and washing hands etc. we can achieve this in the US doing the same things. Disney and the parks etc can get back to normal.
> 
> ETA to add of course the testing needs to be ramped up as that is the best info



They also responded far better and far differently than the US did. It is far too late for the US to achieve what they did.


----------



## e_yerger

Sorry to bringing up 9/11 and starting this rabbit hole. My statement was more related to the drop in travel post 9/11. The US may implement a 14 day quarantine for international travelers, so that would definitely impact # of guests visiting Disney parks. But it would be interesting comparing post 9/11 attendance numbers and post covid attendance numbers. If only Disney released attendance stats ):


----------



## juice0358

The IHME model predicts the peak for Florida will be May 3rd, how will Disney open on May 19th or even June 1st according to that?


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> If only Disney released attendance stats ):


We get yearly estimates but thats about it. We have yet to get the 2019 numbers but we have 2018.


----------



## aibo

MSNBC talking bout Disney world and fever/temperature now.

- _We can_'_t return_ to _normal because normal_ was the _problem_ in the _first place_


----------



## Farro

juice0358 said:


> The IHME model predicts the peak for Florida will be May 3rd, how will Disney open on May 19th or even June 1st according to that?



Very few people believe it would open May 19th!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250139611810185222


----------



## juice0358

Farro said:


> Very few people believe it would open May 19th!


I was referring to the person who said it would open May 19th, forgot the username.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CA governor Newsom announced 6 things CA is focusing on in order to re-open. Among them

Make plans for how businesses and outdoor areas can ensure physical distancing when they reopen​That's definitely going to affect Disneyland. source: CNET


----------



## Lumpy1106

Well, Gov. Newsom has spoken, and it's pretty confusing in terms of "when";
Newsom Plans for lifting lockdown 
Includes these six criteria which leaves it really open ended;


> The ability to monitor and protect our communities through testing, contact tracing, isolating, and supporting those who are positive or exposed
> The ability to prevent infection in people who are at risk for more severe COVID-19
> The ability of the hospital and health systems to handle surges
> The ability to develop therapeutics to meet the demand
> The ability for businesses, schools, and child care facilities to support physical distancing
> The ability to determine when to reinstate certain measures, such as the stay-at-home orders, if necessary.



He's also said, check back in 2 weeks.  Let the speculation begin...


----------



## Lumpy1106

gottalovepluto said:


> CA governor Newsom announced 6 things CA is focusing on in order to re-open. Among them
> 
> Make plans for how businesses and outdoor areas can ensure physical distancing when they reopen​That's definitely going to affect Disneyland. CNET article


Apologies - you beat me to it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lumpy1106 said:


> Apologies - you beat me to it.


You got the list! I need to edit out my link, looks like it was just to their news blog lol


----------



## anthony2k7

Lumpy1106 said:


> Well, Gov. Newsom has spoken, and it's pretty confusing in terms of "when";
> Newsom Plans for lifting lockdown
> Includes these six criteria which leaves it really open ended;
> 
> 
> He's also said, check back in 2 weeks.  Let the speculation begin...


Which is all stuff already in place really. Which to me suggests they haven't really got a clue how to proceed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lumpy1106 said:


> Well, Gov. Newsom has spoken, and it's pretty confusing in terms of "when";
> Newsom Plans for lifting lockdown
> Includes these six criteria which leaves it really open ended;
> 
> 
> He's also said, check back in 2 weeks.  Let the speculation begin...


I really look forward to seeing all my fellow Californians party it up at disneyland and on the beaches again... *reads list*... in 2023


----------



## Lumpy1106

Yeah, his response to questions was A LOT more telling.  He described the possibility of mass gatherings as "remote" until heard immunity and a vaccine are available.  He's been VERY, VERY conservative the whole time though, including using a model that had the peak happening mid-May (not early April as is the reality).  He left open the possibility saying things can change quickly.  IMHO, without getting political, this is the kind of statement I was expecting.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250139611810185222



Yeah, I may keep my 2020 tickets now, and replan for spring 2021...I have an email where they promised a refund, but I still have never been to Hershey, and do still want to see the whole area for a few days...

Funny enough, I suggested this plan to them on their Facebook page 6 weeks ago...guess it takes awhile to face reality...


----------



## Nvrgrowup

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250139611810185222


Thanks @rteetz For me this personally good news because my ds attends college not far from Hershey Park*.*
I was starting to get concerned about the fall semester but it gives me hope and will give the kid something to smile about.
And yes I know anything can happen. There is just so much unknown with Covid 19. One thing I have to believe  that Disney will find their way back so all of us can enjoy the magic we love so much.


----------



## MichelinMan

anthony2k7 said:


> 14 day quarantine? So basically no international guests to wdw. That's a huge % of the visitors excluded.
> 
> With no international visitors and domestic visitors massively down due to the economy that may already mean reopening isnt financially viable.


It makes no sense to quarantine International guests, unless they are coming from a country which has a currently high rate of infections. For example, by the time Disney opens, Europe will also have reached the bottom of the curve, so why would there be any extra risk for somebody from Europe coming than somebody from any of the US states?


----------



## The Pho

*News*

All Cedar Fair season passes and add ons extended through next year, excluding Canada’s Wonderland.

https://www.cedarpoint.com/passholder-update


----------



## HuskieJohn

Lumpy1106 said:


> Well, Gov. Newsom has spoken, and it's pretty confusing in terms of "when";
> Newsom Plans for lifting lockdown
> Includes these six criteria which leaves it really open ended;
> 
> 
> He's also said, check back in 2 weeks.  Let the speculation begin...



After reading that it doesnt seem like DL will open before WDW.


----------



## MichelinMan

juice0358 said:


> The IHME model predicts the peak for Florida will be May 3rd, how will Disney open on May 19th or even June 1st according to that?


Because that IHME model isn't that great. For example, it was predicting peak for the UK in another 5 days time at one point, when in reality we have already peaked.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

MichelinMan said:


> Because that IHME model isn't that great. For example, it was predicting peak for the UK in another 5 days time at one point, when in reality we have already peaked.


Have we? I apologise if this is a stupid question, but how do we know that we have peaked until we start coming down consistently?


----------



## Lumpy1106

HuskieJohn said:


> After reading that it doesnt seem like DL will open before WDW.


I would agree, and in fact, I think WDW is better suited for the kind of measures that need to be taken.  For example, you could, once testing is more readily available, test everyone before they enter "the bubble" and control who gets in.  DL is wide open to all of So Cal, and is mostly attended by AP's, not visitors.  i.e., there is no real bubble.  Of course, FL is about 2 weeks behind CA peak-wise so there is that.  To that end, I think it will be on Disney to figure this out, not FL.


----------



## Jroceagles

TwoMisfits said:


> Yeah, I may keep my 2020 tickets now, and replan for spring 2021...I have an email where they promised a refund, but I still have never been to Hershey, and do still want to see the whole area for a few days...
> 
> Funny enough, I suggested this plan to them on their Facebook page 6 weeks ago...guess it takes awhile to face reality...


Well that's good news.  Love Hershey!


----------



## LSUmiss

Sakiki said:


> People pass out from the heat, or the masks are rendered useless because they’re soaked through with sweat (masks have to be dry to work).


And am I supposed to get my 2 yr old to wear a mask??? Good luck with that!


----------



## fsjking

LSUmiss said:


> And am I supposed to get my 2 yr old to wear a mask??? Good luck with that!



I want to see the pile of masks under all of the roller coasters.


----------



## rteetz

Just a reminder this is not a place to debate models.


----------



## fsjking

rteetz said:


> Just a reminder this is not a place to debate models.



Good thing too. Models just want to debate about which mascara and hair care products are better anyway.


----------



## Vern60

e_yerger said:


> Sorry to bringing up 9/11 and starting this rabbit hole. My statement was more related to the drop in travel post 9/11. The US may implement a 14 day quarantine for international travelers, so that would definitely impact # of guests visiting Disney parks. But it would be interesting comparing post 9/11 attendance numbers and post covid attendance numbers. If only Disney released attendance stats ):


Honestly, I think I would rather fly now than just after 9/11. Somehow getting a virus with very good odds of surviving doesn't seem as frightening as slamming into a building at 500 mph.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> And am I supposed to get my 2 yr old to wear a mask??? Good luck with that!



Besides the fact that I know my youngest would not keep a mask on (he won’t even let me try the Mickey mask on that my MIL made for him), one of my favorite things about Disney trips is my kids’ smiles & reactions to everything. As sappy as that sounds ...


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250139611810185222


That sounds encouraging! I just made reservations for August, about the latest we can go in the summer before band camp starts. I am feeling guilty though, wishing for diminished crowds and a free dining plan!!


----------



## Brianstl

Wearing mask at the parks isn't going to be practical.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Not the place for the facemask debate, so I'll just say I'd be much more open to a scenario where everyone is tested and given a wristband to show they are negative before entering "the World", then require everyone to use hand sanitizer before entering any cue, similar to what they do when you get on a cruise ship.


----------



## Brianstl

People have to stop thinking about the parks reopening with a set up that will stop anyone from getting the virus.  That isn't going to happen.  The same when it comes to opening up society again.  You will have to take into count your risk factors before you go to the parks.  If you are among the most vulnerable, you will still have to isolate yourself from everyone if you don't want to get the virus.


----------



## e_yerger

Brianstl said:


> I think a test before you come onto WDW property has a 50/50 chance of being a requirement.


Similarly to Shanghai's QR code system


----------



## Spridell

Interesting piece of information just now at the Florida Daily Press Conference.  Don't know if it's been mentioned here...

Disney asked the State of Florida to classify some employees as essential so things can be maintained around all the properties.

Agricultural was one of them


----------



## Krandor

MichelinMan said:


> I've been doing a lot of statistical analysis on the raw data (my area of expertise is applying statistical techniques to risk and reliability), and UK has definitely peaked. We will probably get a spike in numbers tomorrow, due to delays in the data over the Easter weekend, as there is always a weekend effect, but if you analyse the trends, then we have peaked - and now the IHME model agrees with that (but that is stating the obvious - easy to update the model when something has actually occurred!). I'm not sure that the USA has actually peaked yet from my statistics - I think it possibly has, but need a few more days of data to be certain. Today is likely to be a big spike - which is what I was warning people about over the weekend - due to the weekend effect on statistics.
> 
> I think that the IHME models are far too pessimistic on the growth in countries - but then conversely far too optimistic on how quickly the numbers come back down, if Italy is anything to go by.
> 
> For Florida, the IHME model just looks plain wrong. I think Florida is showing signs of peaking already - but I need another 3-4 days of data to be absolutely sure. Florida hasn't been following the same curve as most other countries. The reason I think that Florida has peaked is the number of new cases, using a 7 day average, has been dropping for a number of days now. Even accounting for the weekend effect, it is looking more and more like Florida might have peaked already. If I am correct, then that is a game changer for Disney. I am getting increasingly optimistic that Florida - and hence Disney - might be open for business much sooner than I expected.
> 
> What I will say is that if I have done this number crunching, then you can bet that Disney, who will employ statisticians and researchers more intelligent than myself, will be doing similar. And maybe why they are aiming for that 1st June date. I still think it is a bit early - but now not outside the realms of possibility like I thought last week.



I still think mid-june is most likely but I do agree the numbers are looking better.   the danger of course if to open things in general too early and get a new spike so likely are going to want to see a bit on the downward side of things before large scale things like disney, sports, theaters open up.  But things definitely appear to be getting better.


----------



## MichelinMan

Vern60 said:


> Honestly, I think I would rather fly now than just after 9/11. Somehow getting a virus with very good odds of surviving doesn't seem as frightening as slamming into a building at 500 mph.


Really? I'm the complete opposite. The one part of our trip which is filling me with dread is the fact I will have to spend 8 hours in a metal tin can knowing that at least some of the passengers are likely carrying the virus. Being at Disney would be the least of my worries.


----------



## Aurora0427

Disneyland is not going to open this summer, I can almost guarantee it.

Newsome’s exact quote when asked about opening larger places:
“The prospect of mass gatherings is negligible at best until we get to herd immunity and until we get to a vaccine.   So large scale events that bring in hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands of strangers... is not in the cards based on our current guidelines and current expectations."

Attached are 6 things that must be met in order to lift the stay at home order.


----------



## marinejjh

With all of these dates thrown out, I still think a fall opening is more realistic. The facts are that almost all sporting events scheduled on Disney through July are getting canceled. I can't speak for other sports, except the one organization I coach with, but a major event schedule the first 2 weeks in July is being canceled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

9/11 is really hard to compare to this beyond being a major event that impacted WDW in some fashion. Nearly every aspect is more complicated with COVID-19, from park operations and protection of guests/CMs to the direct impact of the pandemic making it hard for people to even go on a vacation.

With COVID-19 I think it’s a lot less about fear/desire to travel, fear of flying (like 9/11), and a lot more about having to pick up the pieces of the mess it made before an expensive vacation is even an option again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lumpy1106 said:


> I would agree, and in fact, I think WDW is better suited for the kind of measures that need to be taken.  For example, you could, once testing is more readily available, test everyone before they enter "the bubble" and control who gets in.  DL is wide open to all of So Cal, and is mostly attended by AP's, not visitors.  i.e., there is no real bubble.  Of course, FL is about 2 weeks behind CA peak-wise so there is that.  To that end, I think it will be on Disney to figure this out, not FL.


I think the biggest difference is actually space. WDW has the potential to spread guests out somewhat. DLR flat out does not.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Interesting piece of information just now at the Florida Daily Press Conference.  Don't know if it's been mentioned here...
> 
> Disney asked the State of Florida to classify some employees as essential so things can be maintained around all the properties.
> 
> Agricultural was one of them


I think that’s fair. Grass needs to be cut and things need to be maintained so they don’t get out of control. Don’t necessarily need them to work full hours either. They can work limited and or only certain numbers of people at a time to go within social distancing guidelines and such.


----------



## Vern60

MichelinMan said:


> Really? I'm the complete opposite. The one part of our trip which is filling me with dread is the fact I will have to spend 8 hours in a metal tin can knowing that at least some of the passengers are likely carrying the virus. Being at Disney would be the least of my worries.


Yes, I sure understand that, I guess everyone will just need to access their own risk tolerance when the parks reopen.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> I think that’s fair. Grass needs to be cut and things need to be maintained so they don’t get out of control. Don’t necessarily need them to work full hours either. They can work limited and or only certain numbers of people at a time to go within social distancing guidelines and such.


I had heard that obviously some of the CM's for AK stuck around to care for the animals but I can't help but wonder if any of these extra folks might be for things like living with the land, the aquariums and what not ... you know how Disney grows or farms a lot of their own food.


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> I had heard that obviously some of the CM's for AK stuck around to care for the animals but I can't help but wonder if any of these extra folks might be for things like living with the land, the aquariums and what not ... you know how Disney grows or farms a lot of their own food.



i know I read that CMs are there to care for the sealife in the seas as well. Living with the land I'd expect as well.


----------



## Lumpy1106

If the Disney employees are living on-property, I really can't think of a safer place for them to be.


----------



## anthony2k7

2082 deaths in USA today. Even if FL/NY are near their peak it seems other states are a long way from it.

I dont see how they can even think of setting realistic provisional opening dates for wdw until most states are past their peak.


----------



## TomServo27

Vern60 said:


> Yes, I sure understand that, I guess everyone will just need to access their own risk tolerance when the parks reopen.


I am someone who is not risk adverse. I flew after 9/11 flights were cheap I could not pass it up. The problem with this is I don’t feel that there is much risk to me but it’s the risk of giving it someone else that I am struggling with.


----------



## dynastyyanks

TomServo27 said:


> I am someone who is not risk adverse. I flew after 9/11 flights were cheap I could not pass it up. The problem with this is I don’t feel that there is much risk to me but it’s the risk of giving it someone else that I am struggling with.



Absolutely. I’m young and relatively fit...if I catch it I won’t die. If I was only considering my personal risk tolerance, I would be on the first flight to Disney when it opened and would be over the moon happy with potential discounts and low crowds. However, I can’t shake my fear that if I catch it, I’ll pass it to someone who dies, or I’ll pass it to someone who passes it to 6 people and eventually I’ll have been the infection vector for my entire apartment building, many of whom are seniors.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lumpy1106 said:


> Yeah, his response to questions was A LOT more telling.  He described the possibility of mass gatherings as "remote" until heard immunity and a vaccine are available.  He's been VERY, VERY conservative the whole time though, including using a model that had the peak happening mid-May (not early April as is the reality).  He left open the possibility saying things can change quickly.  IMHO, without getting political, this is the kind of statement I was expecting.


As far as theme parks go it’s worth remembering theme parks are specifically excluded from CA’s ban on mass gatherings. Now that I remember that I expect them to open earlier than all other mass gathering type events. Disney and Newsom have mentioned how closely they are working with each other on multiple occasions.


----------



## Searc

Lumpy1106 said:


> If the Disney employees are living on-property, I really can't think of a safer place for them to be.


What CM's live on property? None I've ever heard about. The animal keepers don't live with the animals, they all go home at some point.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/flor...bers-into-states-crushed-unemployment-system/


----------



## AvidDisReader

Lots of ideas being floated around.  One that seems to be gaining some steam is that Disney will open to only those who are on property.  When will they open, probably a lot sooner than everyone thinks.  The President has a task force that is reviewing how and when.  There are several states that have already stated they want to open up BEFORE the end of April.   Many states have been closed up over 5 weeks and people are people, they do not want to be quarantined anymore.  There are those who are thinking of starting law suites due to violation of Civil Liberties--as far as I know there has been no state on Federal law passed requiring people to be quarantined.  As for me, I am high risk and if I could go to Disney, would go but if for no other reason to get away and sit in the sun by a high chlorine pool--with a cold beverage.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/flor...bers-into-states-crushed-unemployment-system/


I hope so. That many people all once- no way can the FL system handle it.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> I hope so. That many people all once- no way can the FL system handle it.


 Consider the million of other florida residents already trying to file has already crushed the system


----------



## J-BOY

Farro said:


> I can only speak for Illinois, but this looks promising:
> 
> _We are bending the curve and have a deceleration of the virus transmission - As of March 22, the number of new known cases was doubling every two days. As of Sunday, the number of new known cases is doubling every eight days. Likewise, the number of deaths was doubling every 2 1/2 days at the beginning of April, while it’s now taking more than five days for the number of fatalities to double._
> 
> I mean, no that will have no meaning for Disney, but our state is passing it's peak.


It's not past the peak until the number of new/active cases is decreasing, not decelerating. This is just saying that the peak has been lowered.


----------



## Farro

J-BOY said:


> It's not past the peak until the number of new/active cases is decreasing, not decelerating. This is just saying that the peak has been lowered.



I said passing, not passed. And we have been lower than our highest day.

My god, can anything ever just be positive???.


----------



## snappy

It’s 90 degrees at the moment in Orlando. Sure would like to see how Covid reacts in that heat and humidity.


----------



## andyman8

There seems to be two broad competing narratives emerging (we’re turning the corner; things are going to get better soon vs. hunker down things are not going to be anywhere near normal anytime soon), which isn’t surprising. What is surprising is that we seem to be seeing some individuals (generally politicians and local officials) embracing both. For example:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disn...nt-comments-from-governor-on-mass-gatherings/
My takeaway is that while shopping malls, restaurants (at very limited capacity), and offices may resume operation in May (or June in some parts of the country), unnecessary, larger gatherings (sporting events, concerts, music festivals, and yes theme parks like WDW) may not be resuming operation until potentially much later, like the late summer or fall. Still holding out hope for June (got a Fourth of July trip planned), but we’ll see.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I said passing, not passed. And we have been lower than our highest day.
> 
> My god, can anything ever just be positive???.


Well, I'm looking at Disney restaurant menu's, that's certainly got me feeling pretty positive! (and hungry, hehe)


----------



## rteetz

snappy said:


> It’s 90 degrees at the moment in Orlando. Sure would like to see how Covid reacts in that heat and humidity.


It’s been warm/hot for a decent amount of time. I believe it’s been said the heat won’t impact it too much but we likely shouldn’t get into that discussion.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> Well, I'm looking at Disney restaurant menu's, that's certainly got me feeling pretty positive! (and hungry, hehe)


That just makes my pocketbook hurt


----------



## lilypgirl

snappy said:


> It’s 90 degrees at the moment in Orlando. Sure would like to see how Covid reacts in that heat and humidity.


Yes me too.


----------



## Ngwira

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/local-governments-begin-talks-about-reopening-the-economy


----------



## Vern60

Ngwira said:


> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/local-governments-begin-talks-about-reopening-the-economy


I liked this quote out of that article, (Thanks for posting by the way)
"
But the question on everyone’s mind is how soon could it happen?
“Hopefully, we’ll see some of this in May and accelerated into June. And by July time period, [we'll] have most of the economy open for business again,” Snaith said."
I know it doesn't specifically mention Disney, but still, I think things are starting to move, yay.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> I liked this quote out of that article, (Thanks for posting by the way)
> "
> But the question on everyone’s mind is how soon could it happen?
> “Hopefully, we’ll see some of this in May and accelerated into June. And by July time period, [we'll] have most of the economy open for business again,” Snaith said."
> I know it doesn't specifically mention Disney, but still, I think things are starting to move, yay.



I would be happy to just to have majority of people back to work and restaurants around the country functioning in some capacity in June at this point.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Not sure how far behind I am today, but did anyone hear the Florida surgeon general’s statements? And the Florida governor’s reaction?


----------



## Runnsally

snappy said:


> It’s 90 degrees at the moment in Orlando. Sure would like to see how Covid reacts in that heat and humidity.


It does pretty well...stays hydrated, takes breaks, but still thinks the skyliner should have had AC


----------



## MassJester

yankeesfan123 said:


> Not sure how far behind I am today, but did anyone hear the Florida surgeon general’s statements? And the Florida governor’s reaction?



sure did. Let’s just say they weren’t at all promising.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yankeesfan123 said:


> Not sure how far behind I am today, but did anyone hear the Florida surgeon general’s statements? And the Florida governor’s reaction?



I did & my posted reaction to it got deleted! lol


----------



## MassJester

From what I’ve seen of the planning process from much smaller enterprises, we will see the opening process unfold weeks in advance. Awakening an operation the size of WDW will be a Herculean effort. The volume of food and supply orders alone will sound the opening bell weeks in advance—never mind allowing for the problems we are having with supply chains. If anything is going to be open in June, news reports of them “firing up the boilers” will surface soon.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lumpy1106 said:


> Yeah, his response to questions was A LOT more telling.  He described the possibility of mass gatherings as "remote" until heard immunity and a vaccine are available.  He's been VERY, VERY conservative the whole time though, including using a model that had the peak happening mid-May (not early April as is the reality).  He left open the possibility saying things can change quickly.  IMHO, without getting political, this is the kind of statement I was expecting.


I understand things have changed but it’s interesting that when California first announced their gathering ban they exempted Disneyland. Disney then voluntarily closed the parks of course. But it could provide some insight into where Disney parks will rank when things slowly start to reopen as perhaps they aren’t deemed as risky as say a movie theater where people are all in one room for hours. Just a thought...

edit: just saw this was already mentioned!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lumpy1106 said:


> Not the place for the facemask debate, so I'll just say I'd be much more open to a scenario where everyone is tested and given a wristband to show they are negative before entering "the World", then require everyone to use hand sanitizer before entering any cue, similar to what they do when you get on a cruise ship.


We are far, far off from having testing that available and results that rapid to usher in thousands of people in mere minutes. You’re better off hoping for the vaccine to be developed first.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

juice0358 said:


> I was referring to the person who said it would open May 19th, forgot the username.


That would be me


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

MassJester said:


> The volume of food and supply orders alone will sound the opening bell weeks in advance—



This will definitely be a challenge.  Crops that would normally be on the way to processors to be forwarded on to restaurants and places like Disney are sitting the fields rotting or are being diverted to charitable organizations because the farmers have nowhere to send it to process/stage sending out to their normal customers.  I'm not a farmer but I assume they cycle crops where they can to have something they can sell as close to year round as possible but they would have to wait for those other crops to be ready to harvest and have somewhere to send them.
Disney can certainly tweak their menus for some missing items or source them somewhere else but it takes time to get those things done.  I would assume they are probably planning for this already to some extent.


----------



## MassJester

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> This will definitely be a challenge.  Crops that would normally be on the way to processors to be forwarded on to restaurants and places like Disney are sitting the fields rotting or are being diverted to charitable organizations because the farmers have nowhere to send it to process/stage sending out to their normal customers.  I'm not a farmer but I assume they cycle crops where they can to have something they can sell as close to year round as possible but they would have to wait for those other crops to be ready to harvest and have somewhere to send them.


Supply chain issues are legion.

Our organization needs tens of thousands of PPE items and we’re getting end of May delivery dates. Same with many paper products. I can’t imagine what the logistical challenges facing a theme park reopening Are like.

And no, they don’t have an internal organization that is expert at managing this—nobody does. We haven’t seen supply chain problems like this since 1942. And the move to “just in time” ordering has made everything worse.

it’s a fascinating mess, and it’s going to provide fodder for a lot of business school case studies.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Will mnsshp be cancelled?


----------



## rteetz

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Will mnsshp be cancelled?


If closures go into August then yes.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

what about f&w


----------



## shanes17

Parks in Florida will open by July.

Tide is turning.

Tag me and bookmark it.

It’ll be magical


----------



## hereforthechurros

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> This will definitely be a challenge.  Crops that would normally be on the way to processors to be forwarded on to restaurants and places like Disney are sitting the fields rotting or are being diverted to charitable organizations because the farmers have nowhere to send it to process/stage sending out to their normal customers.  I'm not a farmer but I assume they cycle crops where they can to have something they can sell as close to year round as possible but they would have to wait for those other crops to be ready to harvest and have somewhere to send them.
> Disney can certainly tweak their menus for some missing items or source them somewhere else but it takes time to get those things done.  I would assume they are probably planning for this already to some extent.


There’s a large farm/institute near me that supplies WDW with produce. One of many I’m sure. They’re growing their crops as usual and doing a CSA/produce delivery type situation with what they have until restaurants are ordering again. Hope that if I see a reduction in their advertising of that service that it means they’re receiving orders again.


----------



## whodatdare

I know some have been mentioning that WDW could start by opening just for resort guests. How hard would it be to get a room if that happened? Do you think they'd get swamped or would it be pretty easy? Considering rebooking our trip for July.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> There’s a large farm/institute near me that supplies WDW with produce. One of many I’m sure. They’re growing their crops as usual and doing a CSA/produce delivery type situation with what they have until restaurants are ordering again. Hope that if I see a reduction in their advertising of that service that it means they’re receiving orders again.



Ouch. In the produce world that stuff doesn’t keep


----------



## Aurora0427

hereforthechurros said:


> I understand things have changed but it’s interesting that when California first announced their gathering ban they exempted Disneyland. Disney then voluntarily closed the parks of course. But it could provide some insight into where Disney parks will rank when things slowly start to reopen as perhaps they aren’t deemed as risky as say a movie theater where people are all in one room for hours. Just a thought...
> 
> edit: just saw this was already mentioned!



Disneyland didn’t voluntarily close. They had to close due to the order issued by the City of Anaheim. They probably would’ve closed anyway, but it wasn’t just this voluntary thing Disney did.


----------



## Searc

MassJester said:


> From what I’ve seen of the planning process from much smaller enterprises, we will see the opening process unfold weeks in advance. Awakening an operation the size of WDW will be a Herculean effort. The volume of food and supply orders alone will sound the opening bell weeks in advance—never mind allowing for the problems we are having with supply chains. If anything is going to be open in June, news reports of them “firing up the boilers” will surface soon.


They won't furlough 70,000 employees only to call them back 10 days later.


----------



## juice0358

hereforthechurros said:


> There’s a large farm/institute near me that supplies WDW with produce. One of many I’m sure. They’re growing their crops as usual and doing a CSA/produce delivery type situation with what they have until restaurants are ordering again. Hope that if I see a reduction in their advertising of that service that it means they’re receiving orders again.


This is good info. Keep us updated.


----------



## juice0358

xuxa777 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, sports will be announcing starts this week, PGA is announcing they will start June 11th, first tournament will have no crowds.
> 
> Things are in motion
> https://www.golfdigest.com/story/sources-pga-tour-to-announce-june-restart-to-2020-season


I admire your enthusiasm/optimism, but Golf starting without crowds in mid June only reassures me that Disney will not open before July.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Disneyland didn’t voluntarily close. They had to close due to the order issued by the City of Anaheim. They probably would’ve closed anyway, but it wasn’t just this voluntary thing Disney did.


I must have missed that. I still can’t find it. Can you link the City of Anaheim’s closure/stay at home notice from before DLR closed please?


----------



## CAQDaddy

e_yerger said:


> If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


My family of 5 went in early November 2001 and it was FANTASTIC!
The security seemed strange to us, but it went pretty smoothly.
The crowds were so low. It was the best trip we ever had.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I must have missed that. I still can’t find it. Can you link the City of Anaheim’s closure/stay at home notice from before DLR closed please?


Same. Both CA and Anaheim banned large gatherings but I can’t find anything saying an order was issued for Disneyland to close. Only that Disneyland was exempt from that ruling. Perhaps Anaheim was set to ask them to close but I can’t find any documentation of that.


----------



## xuxa777

juice0358 said:


> I admire your enthusiasm/optimism, but Golf starting without crowds in mid June only reassures me that Disney will not open before July.



My guess Is still parks in July , Disney Springs mid May


----------



## Josh125

I will be surprised if they open prior to a therapeutic drug being approved.  Potentially not before a vaccine.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> I must have missed that. I still can’t find it. Can you link the City of Anaheim’s closure/stay at home notice from before DLR closed please?



@DLgal ???? I think you told me this on another post???? Am I getting the information incorrect?? I may be! Apologies if I misunderstood something. She is local to OC and is more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## Aurora0427

hereforthechurros said:


> Same. Both CA and Anaheim banned large gatherings but I can’t find anything saying an order was issued for Disneyland to close. Only that Disneyland was exempt from that ruling. Perhaps Anaheim was set to ask them to close but I can’t find any documentation of that.



I asked the poster who is local to OC and very knowledgeable. I may be misunderstanding. Apologies if I am!


----------



## rteetz

Roughly 800 Equity Actors from Walt Disney World Will Join Thousands of Cast Members to be Furloughed April 19th


----------



## hereforthechurros

Aurora0427 said:


> I asked the poster who is local to OC and very knowledgeable. I may be misunderstanding. Apologies if I am!


No apologies needed! If they closed by order it’s news to me, but doesn’t mean it’s not true.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

e_yerger said:


> If Disney can survive the US post 9/11, they can survive post COVID-19


We are currently having a greater than 9/11 fatality level in the US every 48 hours.  This is many orders of magnitude worse than 9/11.


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> @DLgal ???? I think you told me this on another post???? Am I getting the information incorrect?? I may be! Apologies if I misunderstood something. She is local to OC and is more knowledgeable than I.





hereforthechurros said:


> No apologies needed! If they closed by order it’s news to me, but doesn’t mean it’s not true.


https://thekingdominsider.com/calif...t-exempt-from-recent-ban-on-large-gatherings/
There was an article by the OC Register but I can't find it. But here is an article stating places like DL, casinos, and theaters were exempt from the initial ban.


----------



## DLgal

Aurora0427 said:


> @DLgal ???? I think you told me this on another post???? Am I getting the information incorrect?? I may be! Apologies if I misunderstood something. She is local to OC and is more knowledgeable than I.



No, they were not ordered to close. They chose to, likely for PR reasons, because they were getting serious backlash for the fact that they were "exempt" from the order. However, the City of Anaheim DID make a public statement via Twitter that the city intended to enforce the order as it applied to all entertainment and sporting venues as well as the convention center. Disneyland announced their closure later that same day, so it's unclear if they knew they would be forced closed by the city or not.


----------



## Aurora0427

DLgal said:


> No, they were not ordered to close. They chose to, likely for PR reasons, because they were getting serious backlash for the fact that they were "exempt" from the order. However, the City of Anaheim DID make a public statement via Twitter that the city intended to enforce the order as it applied to all entertainment and sporting venues as well as the convention center. Disneyland announced their closure later that same day, so it's unclear if they knew they would be forced closed by the city or not.



Ahhhh ok! I misunderstood. Thanks for the clarification. I thought they had to close. My bad!!! Sorry guys!


----------



## whodatdare

Not Disney, but Big Park... Planning to open in early June. Obviously that could change.

Hersheypark Pa


----------



## mshanson3121

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Will mnsshp be cancelled?



Honestly I don't see F&W, MNSSHP or MVMCP happening this year. Not with the amount of rumored cut backs, social distancing measures and crowd limits that will need to be in place. *Maybe* MVMCP depending on how it goes with drug trials and treatments etc..., but not the other two.


----------



## iamfathom

This wont be of concern to most on here, but I will also be surprised if the yearly Epcot pin event goes ahead in August, but for us serious pin collectors this is sad.

The event packs 2000 people into crammed queues in the event hall by the UK pavillion. So I see little chance of that happening this year.

Im guessing the pins may already be locked in though, so Im wondering if there might still be some form of online RSP selection for them.


----------



## MichelinMan

anthony2k7 said:


> 2082 deaths in USA today. Even if FL/NY are near their peak it seems other states are a long way from it.
> 
> I dont see how they can even think of setting realistic provisional opening dates for wdw until most states are past their peak.


That spike is likely to be more with the 'weekend effect' where there is a spike after a weekend, which is attributed to poorer administration of a weekend. It is very noticeable in most European countries - particularly Sweden for some reason. The overall trend for USA is that it has probably peaked, although isolated states migt not have done yet.


----------



## yulilin3

I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days. 
My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year. 
They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue. 
Any questions lmk, I'm bored


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> That spike is likely to be more with the 'weekend effect' where there is a spike after a weekend, which is attributed to poorer administration of a weekend. It is very noticeable in most European countries - particularly Sweden for some reason. The overall trend for USA is that it has probably peaked, although isolated states migt not have done yet.


 
Yes that is most likely the case as it was Easter weekend as well. That is why the trend 3 day or more is the better way to look at it


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> Yes that is most likely the case as it was Easter weekend as well. That is why the trend 3 day or more is the better way to look at it


I tried using a 3 day, and even 4 day trend, but found that the weekend effect was too big. I have found you need to use a 7 day average to really get a true trend - but then the data you get out of that lags a lot. But if you do use a 7 day trend, and the curve peaks, you can be pretty certain that a region has peaked. USA hasn't yet peaked by that measure, but my feeling is that it probably has peaked in the last couple of days.

The 7 day trend for number of new cases in Florida is now coming down - which is really good news. The 7 day trend for deaths is up still - not surprising, as there is a lag between cases and deaths. But the fact number of new cases is coming down in Florida is what has led me to believe that Florida might just be peaking, and the IHME prediction of another 21 days until the peak in Florida is massively pessimistic.


----------



## lilypgirl

We have 15 day tirp to FL planned which includes Weeki Wachee and if  I don't get to see those real live mermaids I may just cry!


----------



## MichelinMan

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
> Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days.
> My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
> I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year.
> They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue.
> Any questions lmk, I'm bored


Interesting news. If quarantine is still in place in June, then there is no point in opening the parks then.

What about international flights? Are all of those people being asked to quarantine for 14 days as well, or is it just certain countries - if so which? I know people from EU Schengen zone, UK and Ireland are not allowed in but what about other nations?

Also, are they going to be doing any checks to see if people follow those quarantine instructions?

FWIW, according to an expert on this who I work with, quarantining people coming from elsewhere is not much point when the virus is already spreading in the community. But I guess it gives people an additional level of comfort that 'something is being done'. The time for quarantining was when this all first took off weeks ago.


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
> Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days.
> My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
> I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year.
> They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue.
> Any questions lmk, I'm bored


that quarantine part will be a big factor of people coming in...yikes


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
> Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days.
> My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
> I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year.
> They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue.
> Any questions lmk, I'm bored




Is there a list of the areas they are checking for as time goes by that we can follow.  We are not in a hot spot now but where our flight connects might be at some point.


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> Interesting news. If quarantine is still in place in June, then there is no point in opening the parks then.
> 
> What about international flights? Are all of those people being asked to quarantine for 14 days as well, or is it just certain countries - if so which? I know people from EU Schengen zone, UK and Ireland are not allowed in but what about other nations?
> 
> Also, are they going to be doing any checks to see if people follow those quarantine instructions?
> 
> FWIW, according to an expert on this who I work with, quarantining people coming from elsewhere is not much point when the virus is already spreading in the community. But I guess it gives people an additional level of comfort that 'something is being done'. The time for quarantining was when this all first took off weeks ago.



No offense to the poster about the airport notification, glad you are working. But the source of the timeframe is a temporary/staffing company position’s supervisor. While the info is probably correct no need to take that for more than it is.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> No offense to the poster about the airport notification, glad you are working. But the source of the timeframe is a temporary/staffing company position’s supervisor. While the info is probably correct no need to take that for more than it is.


but it could come into play for those flying to FL in July August etc ...no?


----------



## xuxa777

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Is there a list of the areas they are checking for as time goes by that we can follow.  We are not in a hot spot now but where our flight connects might be at some point.


The state of Florida website will have that, it was announced weeks ago.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

@yulilin3 different work for you. I find it very interesting. When we fly to MCO it's either Philly or out of NY.
 Whenever Florida starts to reopen let alone Disney I wonder how this will effect future travel. 
Please stay safe and healthy we need you on these boards and for those of you not aware @yulilin is one with the force when it comes to Galaxy Edge.
 Because of her knowledge and Intel this past year my family and others had wonderful experiences.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> but it could come into play for those flying to FL in July August etc ...no?



Of course, but it is nowhere near official information and in the same token, in my opinion it will not be going on in July or after that.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

xuxa777 said:


> No offense to the poster about the airport notification, glad you are working. But the source of the timeframe is a temporary/staffing company position’s supervisor. While the info is probably correct no need to take that for more than it is.



If the information is "probably correct", why dump on the source?  What does the source matter if it's "probably correct"?  People are sharing information that they are given.  We can all independently evaluate the sources for ourselves.  We don't even know that it came from a a supervisor employed by the temp/staffing agency.  The poster just said "supervisor" and is working for the Fl Dept of Health through the staffing agency.  For all we know, it came from someone with the gov't agency and not the staffing agency.


----------



## yulilin3

MichelinMan said:


> Interesting news. If quarantine is still in place in June, then there is no point in opening the parks then.
> 
> What about international flights? Are all of those people being asked to quarantine for 14 days as well, or is it just certain countries - if so which? I know people from EU Schengen zone, UK and Ireland are not allowed in but what about other nations?
> 
> Also, are they going to be doing any checks to see if people follow those quarantine instructions?
> 
> FWIW, according to an expert on this who I work with, quarantining people coming from elsewhere is not much point when the virus is already spreading in the community. But I guess it gives people an additional level of comfort that 'something is being done'. The time for quarantining was when this all first took off weeks ago.





Mrs Grumpy said:


> Is there a list of the areas they are checking for as time goes by that we can follow.  We are not in a hot spot now but where our flight connects might be at some point.


Here in Florida they're monitoring only NY, NJ, LA and a couple of others i forget.  No international flights. 



xuxa777 said:


> No offense to the poster about the airport notification, glad you are working. But the source of the timeframe is a temporary/staffing company position’s supervisor. While the info is probably correct no need to take that for more than it is.


None taken.  Im also questioning the timeframe,  this feels like a huge water off money tbh. We're working with nurses and national guard and we're all given the same timeframe.  Like i said they can,  at any moment just stop the monitoring,  but for now that's our timeframe
I expect the quarantine to drop once the state "reopens" the monitoring might be useful if these visitors end up going to the hospital


----------



## mhautz

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Is there a list of the areas they are checking for as time goes by that we can follow.  We are not in a hot spot now but where our flight connects might be at some point.



Here's a list of travel related restrictions according to Southwest.  Not exhaustive, especially internationally, but I think it's pretty informative for an idea of how travel within the United States is affected.  

https://www.southwest.com/Coronavirus/?clk=CORONAVIRUS_TA&cbid=4348124
One interesting note is that a significant number of U.S. states with some sort of quarantine/travel restriction were states that were more hesitant to implement a stay at home order.  Without too much commentary, these orders were mostly implemented as a last ditch effort to keep coronavirus out of the state before there was a spike.  

I just feel whatever issues/restrictions there will be with travel this summer (which there will be), it won't be blanket quarantines from individual states.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Yes that is most likely the case as it was Easter weekend as well. That is why the trend 3 day or more is the better way to look at it



Easter weekend has no impact on the numbers yet. What happened over Easter will show up in 10-14 days.


----------



## xuxa777

No dumping on the source at all, just clarifying, primarily for international posters who I replied to


----------



## yulilin3

Nvrgrowup said:


> @yulilin3 different work for you. I find it very interesting. When we fly to MCO it's either Philly or out of NY.
> Whenever Florida starts to reopen let alone Disney I wonder how this will effect future travel.
> Please stay safe and healthy we need you on these boards and for those of you not aware @yulilin is one with the force when it comes to Galaxy Edge.
> Because of her knowledge and Intel this past year my family and others had wonderful experiences.


Lol im so tempted to go live right now . Thank you for your kind words,  they give us the masks,  gloves ans hand sanitizer so we're pretty safe and the airport is so empty anyways


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> Lol im so tempted to go live right now . Thank you for your kind words,  they give us the masks,  gloves ans hand sanitizer so we're pretty safe and the airport is so empty anyways


 Ha, you are correct airports are really one of the safest areas now, be safe and thanks for being out there.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
> Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days.
> My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
> I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year.
> They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue.
> Any questions lmk, I'm bored


Not sure how WDW can open if guests from NY area, CA and presumably soon IL are effectively banned.  International visitors are also effectively banned.  The Jul;y date suggested by some posters may wind up being the earliest.

POTUS wants to start opening things up in weeks.  The governor of FL will follow.  FL already made "exceptions" to suggested policy for spring breakers and WWE.  I think DS will be opening earlier then some of us think.  I'll speculate the goal date is still May 1.


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Here in Florida they're monitoring only NY, NJ, LA and a couple of others i forget.  No international flights.




so flights coming in from Philly?  a lot of NJ peeps fly out of there


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> so flights coming in from Philly?  a lot of NJ peeps fly out of there


Im not sure,  today is my first day and there aren't many flights anyways,  but today we have a LA and NY coming in during my shift


----------



## anthony2k7

The more I hear the more I think August is going to be the earliest for any kind of park opening and even then it will be very low guest numbers.

For Springs, I think a few shops may open in june but most restaurants wont be ready until July. Somehow they have got to source food supplies first which could take weeks.


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Im not sure,  today is my first day and there aren't many flights anyways,  but today we have a LA and NY coming in during my shift


let us know if they even check the Philly flights or if every flight you have to show a license when landing


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> The more I hear the more I think August is going to be the earliest for any kind of park opening and even then it will be very low guest numbers.


I am in the mid June/early July camp


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> let us know if they even check the Philly flights or if every flight you have to show a license when landing


On our end,  you fill out a questionnaire on flight and then you hand that to us,  we don't check i.d.s


----------



## Karin1984

Karin1984 said:


> France has extended the lock down, all public places, bars, restaurants, theaters, movie theaters etc. will remain closed till mid July. No festivals till then, so it's safe to say, no Disneyland Paris till then.
> 
> From May 11 (after the Spring break) France will start re-opening schools for children up to highschool.


Disneyland Paris has now announced the cancellation of the two big events, 6 June Disneyland Paris Pride and 3-5 July Electroland. Next emotions for these events are planned around the same time 2021.


----------



## mhautz

yulilin3 said:


> Im not sure,  today is my first day and there aren't many flights anyways,  but today we have a LA and NY coming in during my shift


I'm just curious what kind of people are coming in anyway?  This might be outside the scope of what you can or are allowed to say (or the scope of this thread).  It's just a thing I've been wondering in general these days.


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> I'm just curious what kind of people are coming in anyway?  This might be outside the scope of what you can or are allowed to say (or the scope of this thread).  It's just a thing I've been wondering in general these days.


Me too. I'll let you guys know,  first flight is at 1:20, I'm assuming people for work or family of someone living here


----------



## yankeesfan123

Lewisc said:


> Not sure how WDW can open if guests from NY area, CA and presumably soon IL are effectively banned.  International visitors are also effectively banned.  The Jul;y date suggested by some posters may wind up being the earliest.
> 
> POTUS wants to start opening things up in weeks.  The governor of FL will follow.  FL already made "exceptions" to suggested policy for spring breakers and WWE.  I think DS will be opening earlier then some of us think.  I'll speculate the goal date is still May 1.


WWE with no fans... no correlation whatsoever with a Disney park.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Disneyland Paris has now announced the cancellation of the two big events, 6 June Disneyland Paris Pride and 3-5 July Electroland. Next emotions for these events are planned around the same time 2021.


Still very little news from the eastern parks. Surely they would open before anywhere else with China supposedly having very few cases for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## xuxa777

You can find all this info on the State of Florida site. This has been in place for weeks, nothing new. It is the same when driving in as well, they have "checkpoints" on the interstates at the state line, with people doing the same thing as yulilin3 is doing at the airport*.*

All persons traveling to Florida from New York, New Jersey, or Connecticut are required upon entry to Florida to self-isolate or quarantine for 14 days, or for the duration of their presence in the state, whichever is shorter. Click here for more information.

https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Me too. I'll let you guys know,  giddy flight is at 1:20, I'm assuming people for work or family of someone living here


Possibly still flights trying to get people home from where ever they have been stuck?


----------



## Miffy

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> We are currently having a greater than 9/11 fatality level in the US every 48 hours.  This is many orders of magnitude worse than 9/11.


I flew from NYC to London in October 2001, and in fact the flight was on 10/11/2001. I was scared of flying but somehow managed to overcome it and go. London was empty. There were almost no other American tourists there and very few tourists from anywhere.

However, there's a gigantic difference between 9/11 and covid-19, and although I hardly need to point this out, there's no comparison between a terrorist attack and a contagious disease.

Yes, people, including me, were afraid of more terrorists attacks after 9/11, but they weren't a certainty. The novel coronavirus is a certainty. It exists, it's incredibly contagious, people are dying, and there's no treatment known to be effective. And no vaccine. Yet.

People were hesitant to travel after 9/11 but there's no way of knowing if people are going to be hesitant to travel a couple of months from now. For one thing, people's idea of "facts" are widely divergent, so what seems like a risk to some might seem like nothing at all to someone else.

Disney, though, isn't going to base its decisions on concepts unsubstantiated by science and empirical evidence. If they do, they're going to be exposing themselves to way worse problems than merely losing income. Because if they open too soon--whenever that will turn out to be, and I have no crystal ball--and there are clusters of infections that can be traced back to the parks, trust in the Disney organization will plummet. Trust is an essential part of their brand. I doubt they want to destroy that.


----------



## MichelinMan

anthony2k7 said:


> Possibly still flights trying to get people home from where ever they have been stuck?


Believe it or not, some key workers need to do so for work. I work in the oil and gas industry, and a number of workers who work offshore in the North Sea live overseas, and travel to the UK before going offshore for their 2 or 3 week trip. Those workers have been finding it increasingly difficult to travel to and from their workplace.


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> The State of Florida website only lists countries whose residents are banned from entry - not many on that list. Currently just : China, Iran, Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Monaco, San Marino, Vatican City, United Kingdom & Ireland
> 
> Then there is this statement which would seem to apply to all other countries:
> 
> _If you traveled internationally in the last 14 days:_
> 
> 
> _*Stay home*, monitor your health, and practice social distancing for 14 days after you return from travel. Social distancing means staying out of crowded places, avoiding group gatherings, and maintaining distance (approximately 6 feet or 2 meters) from others when possible._
> That stops short of telling people to quarantine for 14 days - not sure if the OP just misused words - but quarantine implies something tougher than social distancing. I was just wondering if there were tougher measures being put in place for some other countries, short of a total ban on entry, because I haven't seen that yet. Brazil for example, where numbers are starting to creep up.
> 
> Looking at the State of Florida website, I have spotted a flaw in their guidance - Isle of Man is not part of United Kingdom, which consists of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. So are they technically still allowed to enter the US! I suspect this speaks more about the knowledge of US government officials about the geography of the rest of the world.



I added the link to the state of Florida info to a more recent post.

You and others  highlight the difficulty in these types of advisements and bans etc. They will never catch anything and will always be a workaround, like flying in from Isle of Man, Philadelphia etc. These rules and advisements are being enacted and set in place quickly and will have errors and unintended consequences. The government doesn't usually operate in this speed which is immediate in these this. Nothing will be perfect under these conditions. The situation is extremely fluid, you will find many flaws right now but over time things will be dialed in and in most cases lifted.


----------



## MichelinMan

Miffy said:


> I flew from NYC to London in October 2001, and in fact the flight was on 10/11/2001. I was scared of flying but somehow managed to overcome it and go. London was empty. There were almost no other American tourists there and very few tourists from anywhere.
> 
> However, there's a gigantic difference between 9/11 and covid-19, and although I hardly need to point this out, there's no comparison between a terrorist attack and a contagious disease.
> 
> Yes, people, including me, were afraid of more terrorists attacks after 9/11, but they weren't a certainty. The novel coronavirus is a certainty. It exists, it's incredibly contagious, people are dying, and there's no treatment known to be effective. And no vaccine. Yet.
> 
> People were hesitant to travel after 9/11 but there's no way of knowing if people are going to be hesitant to travel a couple of months from now. For one thing, people's idea of "facts" are widely divergent, so what seems like a risk to some might seem like nothing at all to someone else.
> 
> Disney, though, isn't going to base its decisions on concepts unsubstantiated by science and empirical evidence. If they do, they're going to be exposing themselves to way worse problems than merely losing income. Because if they open too soon--whenever that will turn out to be, and I have no crystal ball--and there are clusters of infections that can be traced back to the parks, trust in the Disney organization will plummet. Trust is an essential part of their brand. I doubt they want to destroy that.


Agree with virtually everything you say here. Apart from the clusters of infections part. I think it would be very difficult to identify whether there are any clusters resulting from Disney opening. For example, we are finding it very hard to even identify that there is transmission going on in the workforce working offshore at the moment, and that is in a totally contained environment with lots of testing going on. Trying to identify clusters from Disney with so much movement in and out will be nigh on impossible, IMO.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> You can find all this info on the State of Florida site. This has been in place for weeks, nothing new. It is the same when driving in as well, they have "checkpoints" on the interstates at the state line, with people doing the same thing as yulilin3 is doing at the airport*.*
> 
> All persons traveling to Florida from New York, New Jersey, or Connecticut are required upon entry to Florida to self-isolate or quarantine for 14 days, or for the duration of their presence in the state, whichever is shorter. Click here for more information.
> 
> https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html


hope that gets lifted!


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> we were discussing the admin lag of actual data reporting by the government , and how it is delayed overall the weekends and holidays, not the virus results



Ahhhh, gotcha.


----------



## juice0358

Lewisc said:


> Not sure how WDW can open if guests from NY area, CA and presumably soon IL are effectively banned.  International visitors are also effectively banned.  The Jul;y date suggested by some posters may wind up being the earliest.
> 
> POTUS wants to start opening things up in weeks.  The governor of FL will follow.  FL already made "exceptions" to suggested policy for spring breakers and WWE.  I think DS will be opening earlier then some of us think.  I'll speculate the goal date is still May 1.


If they were opening May 1st, they would be calling employees back to start preparing things and retrain. You honestly think an amusement park is going to open on May 1st? That would undo all the progress made by the quarantine.


----------



## xuxa777

juice0358 said:


> If they were opening May 1st, they would be calling employees back to start preparing things and retrain. You honestly think an amusement park is going to open on May 1st? That would undo all the progress made by the quarantine.



I think they mean Disney Springs (DS) May 1st not the parks


----------



## Lewisc

yankeesfan123 said:


> Well... kinda. UFC did find a place to host events, the Tachi casino. 100% a go as far as that was concerned. It was DISNEY that stopped the UFC. Again, events that were to be put on without fans.
> 
> And you’re correct that the governor of Florida was an idiot and allowed spring break to continue. But do you know who wasn’t that stupid? Disney. They shut Disney World down even before Florida was on “lock down”.


My point...Evidence suggests the governor of FL may be one of the earlier states to relax restrictions.  That suggests FL may be one of the first states to relax rules allowing malls to open.  I'll speculate Disney will open DS within a week of other malls in the Orlando area opening.  I think the May 1 date is still a goal.

I can't see the resorts and theme park opening if guests from areas like NY and CA are restricted from entering FL.

FWIW--If without fans was the only issue TV shows and movies, without live audiences, would be shooting.


----------



## xuxa777

Lewisc said:


> My point...Evidence suggests the governor of FL may be one of the earlier states to relax restrictions.  That suggests FL may be one of the first states to relax rules allowing malls to open.  I'll speculate Disney will open DS within a week of other malls in the Orlando area opening.  I think the May 1 date is still a goal.
> 
> I can't see the resorts and theme park opening if guests from areas like NY and CA are restricted from entering FL.
> 
> FWIW--If without fans was the only issue TV shows and movies, without live audiences, would be shooting.



At this time Florida's "restriction" is just an advisory and notification to self quarantine, that is all. It would still hinder Disney opening for sure though.

and you are  correct, TV shows will start shooting in the next few weeks, movies might take a bit longer with logistics due to the amount of travel to locations


----------



## kelly7adria

There is an animal rescue group in China that I follow on Instagram. I first heard about COVID from them back in December. They just posted that China is getting their 2nd wave and everything is shutting down again. Looks like this is going to take a lot longer than we think


----------



## mhautz

I think one distinction needs to be made that it will likely be at different times that Disney World will be "allowed" to start bringing back cast members and when they are "allowed" to open up.  For instance, if we start "opening up the economy" at the beginning of May and there's a sense that Disney World could be open for relatively normal business at the beginning of June, a lot of the necessary ramp up work could be done in May under loosening rules that allow more employees but not mass gatherings.  My time frames are purely hypothetical (likely both too soon and too short), I just think that once it becomes "clear" that Disney can open at a certain point, there will be time and a path to get to that point.


----------



## Jacq7414

Jroceagles said:


> hope that gets lifted!


I wonder when it’ll get lifted. When the cases in NY go down? We have a July trip so if WDW is open, I hope it’s lifted by then


----------



## JPM4

I’m curious what is going to happen with APs? They have said they’ll extend them for days that the park is closed but say you’re coming from NY or NJ and realistically can’t go or you will have to quarantine so what’s the point? I could see them extending all through the end of the calendar year at this point. It’s one thing for the parks to open it’s another for out of state aps to actually get there


----------



## rteetz

JPM4 said:


> I’m curious what is going to happen with APs? They have said they’ll extend them for days that the park is closed but say you’re coming from NY or NJ and realistically can’t go or you will have to quarantine so what’s the point? I could see them extending all through the end of the calendar year at this point. It’s one thing for the parks to open it’s another for out of state aps to actually get there


Disney has announced what is happening with APs already. There are options for those who paid in full and those who live in Florida and pay monthly.


----------



## lovethesun12

MichelinMan said:


> I tried using a 3 day, and even 4 day trend, but found that the weekend effect was too big. I have found you need to use a 7 day average to really get a true trend - but then the data you get out of that lags a lot. But if you do use a 7 day trend, and the curve peaks, you can be pretty certain that a region has peaked. USA hasn't yet peaked by that measure, but my feeling is that it probably has peaked in the last couple of days.
> 
> The 7 day trend for number of new cases in Florida is now coming down - which is really good news. The 7 day trend for deaths is up still - not surprising, as there is a lag between cases and deaths. But the fact number of new cases is coming down in Florida is what has led me to believe that Florida might just be peaking, and the IHME prediction of another 21 days until the peak in Florida is massively pessimistic.


I've been doing similar to you; I was running exponential regressions since mid March to predict future numbers (of cases/deaths) and in the beginning the predictions were easy and I was incredibly close to the actual values when you extrapolate the data (first two weeks of shut down). After the shut downs, the % growth dropped significantly so the regressions don't work for predicting as the curves start to flatten unless you toss the previous week from the data but I find just a % increase day to day gives a good prediction at this point because it has lowered so much. The % increases in the states has lowered substantially across the board. I find it interesting to look at how different measures affect different places in both cases and deaths. Of course everyone that has it isn't tested, but the % growth from those that are tested are likely representative of the % growth of the entire population that has it.

Hopefully trends continue, this is over soon and we all get to have our Dole Whip


----------



## Jacq7414

lovethesun12 said:


> I've been doing similar to you; I was running exponential regressions since mid March to predict future numbers (of cases/deaths) and in the beginning the predictions were easy and I was incredibly close to the actual values when you extrapolate the data (first two weeks of shut down). After the shut downs, the % growth dropped significantly so the regressions don't work for predicting as the curves start to flatten unless you toss the previous week from the data but I find just a % increase day to day gives a good prediction at this point because it has lowered so much. The % increases in the states has lowered substantially across the board. I find it interesting to look at how different measures affect different places in both cases and deaths. Of course everyone that has it isn't tested, but the % growth from those that are tested are likely representative of the % growth of the entire population that has it.
> 
> Hopefully trends continue, this is over soon and we all get to have our Dole Whip


The cases should actually follow a logistic regression.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> Lol im so tempted to go live right now . Thank you for your kind words,  they give us the masks,  gloves ans hand sanitizer so we're pretty safe and the airport is so empty anyways


MCO has said their passenger traffic is down 97%.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> Lol im so tempted to go live right now . Thank you for your kind words,  they give us the masks,  gloves ans hand sanitizer so we're pretty safe and the airport is so empty anyways


Interesting information about what you're doing. Thank you for sharing
So glad they have enough PPE. Stay safe .


----------



## JPM4

rteetz said:


> Disney has announced what is happening with APs already. There are options for those who paid in full and those who live in Florida and pay monthly.


I know about that I’m just saying let’s say the parks are closed for 80 days and your pass gets extended those 80 days and your pass expired on May 1. That would give you access til mid July but you from a hot zone that can’t realistically get down there to use it. Will they extend them further is what I’m asking.


----------



## mhautz

Jroceagles said:


> hope that gets lifted!


Pure speculation (but I'd put a lot of money on it): Any domestic quarantine requirement by the state of Florida will be lifted well before Disney World is open to the public.


----------



## Jacq7414

JPM4 said:


> I know about that I’m just saying let’s say the parks are closed for 80 days and your pass gets extended those 80 days and your pass expired on May 1. That would give you access til mid July but you from a hot zone that can’t realistically get down there to use it. Will they extend them further is what I’m asking.


NY cases are already going down since they were a “hot zone” first. (Maybe not deaths yet, but hospitalizations have been declining). Hopefully by like June it’s no longer a hot zone. I think the governor said on Sunday (ir was it Monday?) that he feels the worst is over.


----------



## xuxa777

Good news update, things are still trending down around the world, as expected, hoping it continues. All good news for Disney opening sooner this year than later.  Study coming out of China that show that outdoor spread/infection is very rare, not peer reviewed, not a fact yet though, so who knows but that would be great news.  If that comes to be evident Disney parks will be open by July, hoping so.  

MMA and WWE doing events in early may. PGA golf tournament in June

In my opinion still thinking mid May Disney Springs, resorts June and then parks July.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> MCO has said their passenger traffic is down 97%.


It's crazy empty.  A pilot just came in and ask how many people were on his flight.  The answer was 5 :0


----------



## rteetz

JPM4 said:


> I know about that I’m just saying let’s say the parks are closed for 80 days and your pass gets extended those 80 days and your pass expired on May 1. That would give you access til mid July but you from a hot zone that can’t realistically get down there to use it. Will they extend them further is what I’m asking.


I doubt they would extend you further. That would be a logistical nightmare trying to figure out where each Passholder is from and to determine if they are from a “hot spot” or not.


----------



## MichelinMan

lovethesun12 said:


> I've been doing similar to you; I was running exponential regressions since mid March to predict future numbers (of cases/deaths) and in the beginning the predictions were easy and I was incredibly close to the actual values when you extrapolate the data (first two weeks of shut down). After the shut downs, the % growth dropped significantly so the regressions don't work for predicting as the curves start to flatten unless you toss the previous week from the data but I find just a % increase day to day gives a good prediction at this point because it has lowered so much. The % increases in the states has lowered substantially across the board. I find it interesting to look at how different measures affect different places in both cases and deaths. Of course everyone that has it isn't tested, but the % growth from those that are tested are likely representative of the % growth of the entire population that has it.
> 
> Hopefully trends continue, this is over soon and we all get to have our Dole Whip


If you fit a 4th order polynomial, that seems to fit quite well.

I also did some number crunching to see how population densities affected figures - it was very crude, but it did suggest that more densely populated countries such as Belgium, NL, Italy and UK, are doing worse. I didn't expand this to individual US states - but it could explain why NYC has suffered so much. I'm not sure what population density is like in Florida, but it could explain why the numbers in Florida aren't that bad at the moment. However, localised crowd density - such as at WDW - would be a worry.


----------



## Moliphino

JPM4 said:


> I’m curious what is going to happen with APs? They have said they’ll extend them for days that the park is closed but say you’re coming from NY or NJ and realistically can’t go or you will have to quarantine so what’s the point? I could see them extending all through the end of the calendar year at this point. It’s one thing for the parks to open it’s another for out of state aps to actually get there



You can also get a refund for the # of days the closure lasts.


----------



## jlwhitney

MichelinMan said:


> If you fit a 4th order polynomial, that seems to fit quite well.
> 
> I also did some number crunching to see how population densities affected figures - it was very crude, but it did suggest that more densely populated countries such as Belgium, NL, Italy and UK, are doing worse. I didn't expand this to individual US states - but it could explain why NYC has suffered so much. I'm not sure what population density is like in Florida, but it could explain why the numbers in Florida aren't that bad at the moment. However, localized crowd density - such as at WDW - would be a worry.



I have seen multiple reports that said density is why NYC is so bad. CA and NY had first cases around same time but CA never took off like NYC. NYC is much like the bad European cultures where people live squished in and relay on public transportation (bus,subway), and a lot of European cities and NYC are overall filthy and yucky.

Florida is highly populated as a state but we are much more spread out and don't overly depend on public transportation.


----------



## MichelinMan

xuxa777 said:


> Good news update, things are still trending down around the world, as expected, hoping it continues. All good news for Disney opening sooner this year than later.  Study coming out of China that show that outdoor spread/infection is very rare, not peer reviewed, not a fact yet though, so who knows but that would be great news.  If that comes to be evident Disney parks will be open by July, hoping so.
> 
> MMA and WWE doing events in early may. PGA golf tournament in June
> 
> In my opinion still thinking mid May Disney Springs, resorts June and then parks July.


Whilst I agree with your scientific reasoning, is there much point in opening the resorts if the parks aren't open? I can't imagine many people would want to go in that scenario. If there was any demand still, then maybe just open one or two of the deluxe resorts - some people might get a nice upgrade. I can't see them opening all the resorts if the parks aren't open.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder to try and keep the posts about Disney. I know there are a lot of things around the country the could impact disney but at the same time we aren’t quite sure yet what those impacts will be. Thanks!


----------



## Remy is Up

anthony2k7 said:


> The more I hear the more I think August is going to be the earliest for any kind of park opening and even then it will be very low guest numbers.
> 
> For Springs, I think a few shops may open in june but most restaurants wont be ready until July. Somehow they have got to source food supplies first which could take weeks.


Thats the next window. The July window is still possible however its closing quickly and comments by the orange county mayor saying likely no large gatherings till july/August is going to have a huge impact on when the July window closes.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> Some data is beginning to show that transmission maybe more likely in living quarters/homes over long exposure,  and not in outdoor casual settings like parks, large events and beaches, even if crowded.  If that continues to become more prevalent will benefit Disney greatly in being able to open the parks sooner than later.


Other data disputes that greatly. I can tell you thats not what the parks in Florida are being advised by health officials. They are being advised no large gatherings until July at the earliest most likely August and the window keeps moving out. Disney, uni, and sw are going to err on the side of extreme caution.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Lewisc said:


> My point...Evidence suggests the governor of FL may be one of the earlier states to relax restrictions.  That suggests FL may be one of the first states to relax rules allowing malls to open.  I'll speculate Disney will open DS within a week of other malls in the Orlando area opening.  I think the May 1 date is still a goal.
> 
> I can't see the resorts and theme park opening if guests from areas like NY and CA are restricted from entering FL.
> 
> FWIW--If without fans was the only issue TV shows and movies, without live audiences, would be shooting.



Edited to delete my response to keep @rteetz happy


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

MichelinMan said:


> Whilst I agree with your scientific reasoning, is there much point in opening the resorts if the parks aren't open? I can't imagine many people would want to go in that scenario. If there was any demand still, then maybe just open one or two of the deluxe resorts - some people might get a nice upgrade. I can't see them opening all the resorts if the parks aren't open.



And Ft Wilderness.  There are a lot of campers who stay there even without visiting the parks.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jlwhitney said:


> I have seen multiple reports that said density is why NYC is so bad. CA and NY had first cases around same time but CA never took off like NYC. NYC is much like the bad European cultures where people live squished in and relay on public transportation (bus,subway), and a lot of European cities and NYC are overall filthy and yucky.
> 
> Florida is highly populated as a state but we are much more spread out and don't overly depend on public transportation.


Thank goodness Disney world isn’t a dense area.


----------



## yankeesfan123

MichelinMan said:


> Whilst I agree with your scientific reasoning, is there much point in opening the resorts if the parks aren't open? I can't imagine many people would want to go in that scenario. If there was any demand still, then maybe just open one or two of the deluxe resorts - some people might get a nice upgrade. I can't see them opening all the resorts if the parks aren't open.


I’d hope Disney would still honor late cancelations, but I’m sure there’s enough people who would want to stay on Disney property to visit the restaurants, bars, Disney springs, golf, etc to open at least some resorts at a reduced capacity.

Not saying it’s going to happen though.


----------



## rteetz

DCL now has canceled Disney Magic sailings into June.


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


> DCL now has canceled Disney Magic sailings into June.


To june 7th


----------



## MichelinMan

jknezek said:


> Except for the confirmed super spreader events like the Pro soccer games in Italy and Spain that were a huge cause of those 2 outbreaks? I think we can say prolonged exposure indoors might be worse, but given what is already confirmed, it's hard to say outdoor exposure over a short time is not a significant risk. You just can't ignore those games. They were massive, massive causes of community spread and they happened in exactly the type of environment that would occur during fireworks or parades at a theme park.


There is evidence that in outdoors settings the risk is lower. But the trouble with large events like football games is that persons are in close confinement in other aspects associated with the event, not whilst actually watching the game - for example public transport to and from the event, or packed bars drinking before and after a game (if they are anything like Pompey fans!) etc.

So translating that to Disney, just wandering around the parks probably wouldn't be too bad - and somewhere like AK could still be a pleasurable experience. But it is things like transport to and from the parks - whether that be planes, buses, monorail, skyliner etc. - and enclosed buildings such as ride buildings, theaters and restaurants which will be the tricky areas.


----------



## Lewisc

MichelinMan said:


> Whilst I agree with your scientific reasoning, is there much point in opening the resorts if the parks aren't open? I can't imagine many people would want to go in that scenario. If there was any demand still, then maybe just open one or two of the deluxe resorts - some people might get a nice upgrade. I can't see them opening all the resorts if the parks aren't open.


Opening the DVC resorts would accommodate members with expiring  points.  I suspect it would lead to complaints and other issues.  I think DVC and deluxe resorts associated with DVC properties might open weeks before parks.  Otherwise I think resorts will open at about the same time phased opening of parks occurs.


jknezek said:


> Except for the confirmed super spreader events like the Pro soccer games in Italy and Spain that were a huge cause of those 2 outbreaks? I think we can say prolonged exposure indoors might be worse, but given what is already confirmed, it's hard to say outdoor exposure over a short time is not a significant risk. You just can't ignore those games. They were massive, massive causes of community spread and they happened in exactly the type of environment that would occur during fireworks or parades at a theme park.


I think it's a given Disney may have to open without parades and fireworks.  Might have to do away with long standby lines at attractions like FoP.  Space out restaurant tables.


----------



## Lewisc

juice0358 said:


> If they were opening May 1st, they would be calling employees back to start preparing things and retrain. You honestly think an amusement park is going to open on May 1st? That would undo all the progress made by the quarantine.


I referred to DS (Disney Springs).  Many (most) of the establishments at DS aren't run by Disney.  Calling a store manager or clerk back to work isn't rocket science. Discarding spoiled food and ordering new food for a restaurant may take a little time.  

I think the governor at FL is going to want to open shopping close to May 1.  I think Disney will want to open DS around the same time malls in Orlando open.  Some places may open later.  Some may never open.  

Opening stores and restaurants too early (May 1) might undo all the progress.  States like NY are going to err on the side of health and open later. States like FL are going to favor economic concerns and err on the side of possibly opening too early.

I honestly think POTUS is going to suggest states start to open up toward  the end of April, beginning of May.  I honestly think the governor of FL wants to be among the first states. 

To be clear my  logic doesn't apply to the resorts and theme parks.  I can see Disney opening DS for locals.  I can't see Disney opening the parks if residents from some states and countries are being told to self quarantine upon entering Florida.


----------



## xuxa777

MichelinMan said:


> There is evidence that in outdoors settings the risk is lower. But the trouble with large events like football games is that persons are in close confinement in other aspects associated with the event, not whilst actually watching the game - for example public transport to and from the event, or packed bars drinking before and after a game (if they are anything like Pompey fans!) etc.
> 
> So translating that to Disney, just wandering around the parks probably wouldn't be too bad - and somewhere like AK could still be a pleasurable experience. But it is things like transport to and from the parks - whether that be planes, buses, monorail, skyliner etc. - and enclosed buildings such as ride buildings, theaters and restaurants which will be the tricky areas.



Exactly, and in those areas, adjust for social distancing, every other seat, masks and other mitigation methods


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> Other data disputes that greatly. I can tell you thats not what the parks in Florida are being advised by health officials. They are being advised no large gatherings until July at the earliest most likely August and the window keeps moving out. Disney, uni, and sw are going to err on the side of extreme caution.



 Totally agree with you, as that is the best policy.


----------



## themostuniquedisneyfamily

will disney open in summer?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Lewisc said:


> My point...Evidence suggests the governor of FL may be one of the earlier states to relax restrictions.  That suggests FL may be one of the first states to relax rules allowing malls to open.  I'll speculate Disney will open DS within a week of other malls in the Orlando area opening.  I think the May 1 date is still a goal.
> 
> *I can't see the resorts and theme park opening if guests from areas like NY and CA are restricted from entering FL.*
> 
> FWIW--If without fans was the only issue TV shows and movies, without live audiences, would be shooting.



Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.

That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially. 

*not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state. 

So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions. 






kelly7adria said:


> There is an animal rescue group in China that I follow on Instagram. I first heard about COVID from them back in December. They just posted that China is getting their 2nd wave and everything is shutting down again. Looks like this is going to take a lot longer than we think



Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times. 

Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go. 





whodatdare said:


> I know some have been mentioning that WDW could start by opening just for resort guests. How hard would it be to get a room if that happened? Do you think they'd get swamped or would it be pretty easy? Considering rebooking our trip for July.



So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks. 

There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort. 

Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay. 

Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.
> 
> That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially.
> 
> *not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state.
> 
> So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times.
> 
> Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks.
> 
> There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort.
> 
> Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay.
> 
> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.


See now I would think OKW and SSR would remain open because they’re DVC and people who have them as their home resort would want to stay there, and being so big and spread out would be a bonus to people wanting to avoid close contact. I know when we return to the parks we’ll plan on staying in OKW because I’ll feel much more comfortable in an outdoor entry, no need to walk through a crowded entryway/lobby setting to get to my room. Plus, we spend a lot of time at the resort, so OKW presents a lot of walking and exploring opportunities.


----------



## whodatdare

mmackeymouse said:


> Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.
> 
> That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially.
> 
> *not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state.
> 
> So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times.
> 
> Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks.
> 
> There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort.
> 
> Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay.
> 
> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.


Wow, this is really informative. So, I should probably book soon because if I wait it'll be hard to get a room if it happens! 
Thank you!


----------



## Spridell

skeeter31 said:


> See now I would think OKW and SSR would remain open because they’re DVC and people who have them as their home resort would want to stay there, and being so big and spread out would be a bonus to people wanting to avoid close contact. I know when we return to the parks we’ll plan on staying in OKW because I’ll feel much more comfortable in an outdoor entry, no need to walk through a crowded entryway/lobby setting to get to my room. Plus, we spend a lot of time at the resort, so OKW presents a lot of walking and exploring opportunities.



I specifically have a reservation at OKW in June and July for this exact reason.

OKW and SSR are so spread out they are by far the 2 easiest resorts to open first.  Social Distancing can DEF happen at these resorts.

I would think they would be 2 of the resorts that would open first.


----------



## mhautz

mmackeymouse said:


> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.



I don't KNOW if Disney would do this, but this concern is why I finally officially moved my May reservation to mid-July even though I was considering just waiting for a little more information.  Basically, there is so much unknown about this summer with Disney World, the only thing I would say with "certainty" is that IF you are considering a summer trip, it's advantageous to put that reservation in sooner rather than later.  It very well could just end up being cancelled with further delays in WDW's opening, but that reservation now might be the best way to guarantee you'll get in if they do open.


----------



## Lewisc

mmackeymouse said:


> Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.
> 
> That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially.
> 
> *not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state.
> 
> So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times.
> 
> Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks.
> 
> There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort.
> 
> Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay.
> 
> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.





skeeter31 said:


> See now I would think OKW and SSR would remain open because they’re DVC and people who have them as their home resort would want to stay there, and being so big and spread out would be a bonus to people wanting to avoid close contact. I know when we return to the parks we’ll plan on staying in OKW because I’ll feel much more comfortable in an outdoor entry, no need to walk through a crowded entryway/lobby setting to get to my room. Plus, we spend a lot of time at the resort, so OKW presents a lot of walking and exploring opportunities.





mmackeymouse said:


> Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.
> 
> That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially.
> 
> *not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state.
> 
> So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times.
> 
> Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks.
> 
> There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort.
> 
> Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay.
> 
> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.


Once Disney decides to open resorts I'll predict all the DVC resorts will open as soon as staffing allows.  DVC members have points which have, or will shortly, expire.   Disney needs to give them an opportunity to book.  Opening the associated deluxe resort at the same time makes a lot of sense.  Does it make sense to open AKL Jambo House DVC but not the rest of the resort.  Light bookings.  Guests who booked at a moderate resort could get a complimentary upgrade.


----------



## Remy is Up

themostuniquedisneyfamily said:


> will disney open in summer?


Questionable at this point


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

skeeter31 said:


> See now I would think OKW and SSR would remain open because they’re DVC and people who have them as their home resort would want to stay there, and being so big and spread out would be a bonus to people wanting to avoid close contact. I know when we return to the parks we’ll plan on staying in OKW because I’ll feel much more comfortable in an outdoor entry, no need to walk through a crowded entryway/lobby setting to get to my room. Plus, we spend a lot of time at the resort, so OKW presents a lot of walking and exploring opportunities.




OKW is the best resort on property anyway


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> See now I would think OKW and SSR would remain open because they’re DVC and people who have them as their home resort would want to stay there, and being so big and spread out would be a bonus to people wanting to avoid close contact. I know when we return to the parks we’ll plan on staying in OKW because I’ll feel much more comfortable in an outdoor entry, no need to walk through a crowded entryway/lobby setting to get to my room. Plus, we spend a lot of time at the resort, so OKW presents a lot of walking and exploring opportunities.



You make a great point. But, I was looking at it as a way to get those numbers down within manageable capacity. If you leave those resorts open, which resorts could close? I couldn't see any on the monorail line closing. I don't see Yacht and Beach or Boardwalk closing. Wilderness Lodge? Maybe. I think it really could go either way. More spread out, more outdoor areas, outdoor entryways definitely go in their favor. Being able to slash capacity all in one fell swoop would go against them. 

Also, like I said, I see them trying to minimize buses as much as possible. Not only for safety reasons, but financial reasons as well. 







whodatdare said:


> Wow, this is really informative. So, I should probably book soon because if I wait it'll be hard to get a room if it happens!
> Thank you!




Oh please don't misunderstand. Not informative at all. This is complete speculation. I do think if you have a July reservation, you will probably be in decent shape, because they'll take care of you. I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## UkDisney73

If they opened the more expensive resorts first as many are thinking does that mean people like me in the all stars would have our reservations cancelled, although I don't go until the beginning of August which means they could all be open be then. I actually believe the parks will open in July, If I am able to still go, I'm quite excited by quieter parks because normally when I go (July and august) I spend most of my time in queues.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Like Pete likes to say, I think it's 6 to 5 and pick em on that. There are a lot of American travelers outside those states who travel to the theme parks. But, obviously NY and CA would be a huge chunk of people.
> 
> That said, I think people from outside those locales may be MORE likely to travel, knowing that tourists are not coming in from those hot zones. I tend to think people will be more hesitant to travel, knowing that they will be intermingling with people from NYC especially.
> 
> *not for nothing or nothing, but California cases per capita is actually not terrible, so I hate to single them out. In fact, number of cases is about equal to Florida, despite being a couple of weeks ahead on the curve and being a much more populated state.
> 
> So, yes, you might lose out on some big numbers from areas that will typically travel to WDW. But, you might gain numbers from people who feel safer traveling because of those restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, not to be too hopeful or give false hope, but I think second wave is a bit of a misnomer. China is a HUGE country. And, for the most part, it's not like the parts hit hard the first time are getting hit again. It looks like there are other areas of the country getting it, most notably near the Russian border. So, essentially, this is their first wave. It's similar to the States. Different areas are having it crop up at different times.
> 
> Not to say it isn't serious, and not to say it isn't sad. It is both those things. But, I think the best thing to do is just wait for more information to come out and see where things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is something I have been mulling over. If WDW works at reduced capacity, which I assume they would, they would almost have to shut down certain resorts. Of course, not all people will be going to the parks every day. But, they have to be prepared for the number of people going to the parks.
> 
> There are appx. 30-35 K hotel rooms on property, depending if you count DS/Wyndham/Swalphin. Imagine 4 people per room, give or take, and do the math. They can't book to capacity. They just can't. Not even close. For those reasons, and also to consolidate transportation/food/etc, I imagine they'd have to shut some resorts down. But, then, of course, the people at those resorts would have to get moved somewhere. Maybe someone at OKW gets moved to BC. Maybe someone at POR gets moved to Caribbean Beach resort.
> 
> Here is how I would see it shaking out: OKW and SSR would be closed, because of their huge capacity and being bus transportation only. I think they are going to minimize bus service as much as possible. I see POR shutting down, also because of its capacity, POFQ is smaller and more manageable, so I can see it staying open. CBR, although it has huge capacity, I could see staying open, because of its proximity to the Skyliner. It would also help to have the capacity to move other value/mod ressies to. I think some of the values get moved to Art of Animation/Pop Century. Maybe they leave one All Star Resort open. I could see AKV remaining open, just because it is such a good resort-only resort. Plus, the savannah and animals are already there and have to be cared for and maintained anyway. I think resorts that are on the monorail/Skyliner/walking distance to parks are gonna be what they will gravitate to leaving open. FW, because of the seclusion of individual campers/cabins I also think would be okay.
> 
> Because of all this, I would anticipate resorts to be very difficult to get into. You could have fewer resorts to choose from, but also there will be people moved from other resorts into the available vacancies. So, while I do think the parks may be light in capacity, resort reservations could be tough.



Blech!!! If this goes on until May 2021 (which I seriously doubt) I would cancel if they switched us from Gran Destino to any other moderate. I would ask if I could pay for upgrade if I could, or cancel.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Questionable at this point


----------



## mhautz

UkDisney73 said:


> If they opened the more expensive resorts first as many are thinking does that mean people like me in the all stars would have our reservations cancelled, although I don't go until the beginning of August which means they could all be open be then. I actually believe the parks will open in July, If I am able to still go, I'm quite excited by quieter parks because normally when I go (July and august) I spend most of my time in queues.



The one thing that makes me wonder if Disney is going to do some sort of limited opening is they don't appear to be proactively taking steps in that direction.  Other than rumors about limiting fastpasses (which from anecdotal evidence appears at least somewhat true), it seems like they are business as usual when it comes to reservations after June 1.   Maybe I'm being naive, but I don't think Disney would just flat out cancel Resort reservations when they are also open for business.  If they are going to do something like that, they need to be more proactive with their plan and actually limit reservations before they come in.  An established reservation can be moved/upgraded to consolidate, but it would be a bad business move to cancel (this might be the ONE thing Disney could do to me that would guarantee I don't come back)


----------



## mmackeymouse

UkDisney73 said:


> If they opened the more expensive resorts first as many are thinking does that mean people like me in the all stars would have our reservations cancelled, although I don't go until the beginning of August which means they could all be open be then. I actually believe the parks will open in July, If I am able to still go, I'm quite excited by quieter parks because normally when I go (July and august) I spend most of my time in queues.



So, I don't believe the preference for the more expensive resorts over the value resorts would necessarily be because they are giving the more expensive resorts preferential treatment, and leaving value guests out to dry. IF they did it that way, I would say it's just the logistics of transportation and lower guest numbers make it easier to manage. This is all blanket guessing on my part. Please take it with a grain of salt. 

I think a number of value guests may get upgraded to mods or maybe even SSR if it is left open. I can't see them just cancelling them completely....without offering some sort of incentive or compensation. 




Farro said:


> Blech!!! If this goes on until May 2021 (which I seriously doubt) I would cancel if they switched us from Gran Destino to any other moderate. I would ask if I could pay for upgrade if I could, or cancel.



I could see them leaving Gran Destino open, but closing the rest of CSR. Or maybe upgrade to Riviera, if there is capacity. Hopefully, you won't be affected by this.


----------



## juice0358

Lewisc said:


> I referred to DS (Disney Springs).  Many (most) of the establishments at DS aren't run by Disney.  Calling a store manager or clerk back to work isn't rocket science. Discarding spoiled food and ordering new food for a restaurant may take a little time.
> 
> I think the governor at FL is going to want to open shopping close to May 1.  I think Disney will want to open DS around the same time malls in Orlando open.  Some places may open later.  Some may never open.
> 
> Opening stores and restaurants too early (May 1) might undo all the progress.  States like NY are going to err on the side of health and open later. States like FL are going to favor economic concerns and err on the side of possibly opening too early.
> 
> I honestly think POTUS is going to suggest states start to open up toward  the end of April, beginning of May.  I honestly think the governor of FL wants to be among the first states.
> 
> To be clear my  logic doesn't apply to the resorts and theme parks.  I can see Disney opening DS for locals.  I can't see Disney opening the parks if residents from some states and countries are being told to self quarantine upon entering Florida.


Oh, I thought you meant the parks.


----------



## DavidHobart

mmackeymouse said:


> You make a great point. But, I was looking at it as a way to get those numbers down within manageable capacity. If you leave those resorts open, which resorts could close? I couldn't see any on the monorail line closing. I don't see Yacht and Beach or Boardwalk closing. Wilderness Lodge? Maybe. I think it really could go either way. More spread out, more outdoor areas, outdoor entryways definitely go in their favor. Being able to slash capacity all in one fell swoop would go against them.
> 
> Also, like I said, I see them trying to minimize buses as much as possible. Not only for safety reasons, but financial reasons as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please don't misunderstand. Not informative at all. This is complete speculation. I do think if you have a July reservation, you will probably be in decent shape, because they'll take care of you. I don't think it would hurt.



I don;t have an answer to propose yet, but my thinking about resorts is guided by the following:

The initial opening will be experimental, to see if Disney's operational planning actually works. Experience and revision will then guide further re-opening.

The key is to limit as much as possible settings where staying 6 feet away is hardest. Re the parks, this means (probably) limiting how much room capacity is available.

This privileges certain resorts (e.g. Fort Wilderness) and complicates opening for resorts with e.g. limited food court/food court substitute  space--all the values and mods would fall into this, except for Coronado Springs.

DVC resorts--especially DVC resorts paired with deluxes--may open first. I get to the paired point because if the DVC opens before the deluxe, then all the amenity space can be assigned to the DVC folks, which  will make 6 feet easier.  DVC first also because of the expiring point issues, and the in-room dining facilities.  

Altho it is off topic with which resorts open when, I'd also note that if the goal is to open the parks with 6 feet of distance, then it actually also makes sense to open them only to Florida residents at first, using that as part of the operational experiment. This limits demand, limits somewhat translation difficulties on social distance requirements, simplifies the options for guests who are not allowed to enter because of fever, or required to exit for not following social distancing rules, and manages a bit the risk of importing folks from hot spots.


----------



## JPM4

UkDisney73 said:


> If they opened the more expensive resorts first as many are thinking does that mean people like me in the all stars would have our reservations cancelled, although I don't go until the beginning of August which means they could all be open be then. I actually believe the parks will open in July, If I am able to still go, I'm quite excited by quieter parks because normally when I go (July and august) I spend most of my time in queues.


No. In this scenario they would move you to AOA or Pop. If somehow those weren’t available you would be upgraded to a mod probably. There is NO way of Disney is open they would cancel anybody willing to go if the all stars weren’t open. They could consolidate everyone into one All Star though probably movies because all the renos are done there.


----------



## mhautz

JPM4 said:


> No. In this scenario they would move you to AOA or Pop. If somehow those weren’t available you would be upgraded to a mod probably. There is NO way of Disney is open they would cancel anybody willing to go if the all stars weren’t open. They could consolidate everyone into one All Star though probably movies because all the renos are done there.



Have a Music family suite reserved for July.  I have no problem getting exactly what we paid for, but I wouldn't turn down an upgrade to an AOA suite (we had one reserved for May with a passholder discount, but that was our upper limit in cost, and there is no AP discount right now in mid-July.)


----------



## Aurora0427

yulilin3 said:


> Me too. I'll let you guys know,  giddy flight is at 1:20, I'm assuming people for work or family of someone living here



Regarding who is flying.... my sister had a co worker who had to fly in order to say goodbye to her dying mother.

Stay safe!!!! What an interesting job!!!! Grill the nurses. Nurses ALWAYS have all the good information!


----------



## mattpeto

xuxa777 said:


> Good news update, things are still trending down around the world, as expected, hoping it continues. All good news for Disney opening sooner this year than later.  Study coming out of China that show that outdoor spread/infection is very rare, not peer reviewed, not a fact yet though, so who knows but that would be great news.  If that comes to be evident Disney parks will be open by July, hoping so.
> 
> MMA and WWE doing events in early may. PGA golf tournament in June
> 
> In my opinion still thinking mid May Disney Springs, resorts June and then parks July.



_Obi-Wan once thought as you do..._

I've been sort of optimistic especially away from the "doom and gloomers".  I initially predicted MDW (that's out now for sure).  But there are articles from popular websites indicating that we will be in this mess until 2022.  It's echoed by the Florida Surgeon General, "no mass crowds until vaccine".  

I really hope we find a good middle ground on at least trying to kick start things again when our line flattens.   Worst case scenario, we have to hop back into a lockdown again.

But circling back to Disney:

I probably won't return to DW until the threat is of this virus is near null.  That's my reality.  When I return, it will be with family members who are in their middle 70's.  I just hope Disney can weather the storm.  Getting nervous about their revenue stream (it's all dried up except for Disney+).  Really, it should be low on my list of worries, but I admit it's a passion for many of us and I hope to live it again.


----------



## Spridell

mattpeto said:


> It's echoed by the Florida Surgeon General, "no mass crowds until vaccine".



Again we have to be careful about taking these remarks as set in stone.  

They can change at anytime.  Also, when this all first started GOV of California excluded Disney from the order that pertained to large crowds.  

FL and CA governors for that matter, CAN exclude Disney from any orders that are in place.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


>


I'm responding more to the people thinking June is possible. Still on July window but moving quickly to august


----------



## jerry557

Remy is Up said:


> I'm responding more to the people thinking June is possible. Still on July window but moving quickly to august


And will be summer 2022 by the end of the week?


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> Again we have to be careful about taking these remarks as set in stone.
> 
> They can change at anytime.  Also, when this all first started GOV of California excluded Disney from the order that pertained to large crowds.
> 
> FL and CA governors for that matter, CAN exclude Disney from any orders that are in place.


They can do whatever they want. But they SHOULD be listening to their own health experts.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jerry557 said:


> And will be summer 2022 by the end of the week?


According to some new reports I won’t discuss because of the rules of the board... yea, not out of the question.


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> They can do whatever they want. But they SHOULD be listening to their own health experts.



I am sure they will take all their recommendations and make a decision.  In the end it will be the Governors of the states call.


----------



## jerry557

yankeesfan123 said:


> According to some new reports I won’t discuss because of the rules of the board... yea, not out of the question.



According to the NYT, Disney is losing $30 million or more each day it's parks are shut down.

How long do you realistically think this can go on before the company goes into financial trouble? 2022, you'll have bankruptcy.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Disneyworld will not re open in May. Even June would be iffy. Once furloughed workers are invited back Disney is going to have train and retrain for the new systems in place. Also, they have to stock restaurants and even with talks of re opening businesses they exclude bars and dine in restaurants. How will that fair? I would not count on the parks re opening until at least mid June. Theres just too much to prepare for. We may even be looking at July or August. I know people are anxious but we have to do what is wise so we don't re infect with a new mutated version of this virus.


----------



## jerry557

yankeesfan123 said:


> They can do whatever they want. But they SHOULD be listening to their own health experts.



If we listen to only doctors and health experts, NOTHING would reopen until we have a vaccine or there is zero threat from the virus to public health. In which case it could be years locked down. That is probably the safest thing to do, but it's not economically possible. Somewhere there is going to have to be a balance and compromise.


----------



## mhautz

yankeesfan123 said:


> They can do whatever they want. But they SHOULD be listening to their own health experts.


They SHOULD be listening to their health experts AND all of their other experts.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> And will be summer 2022 by the end of the week?


No. Its still this summer just moving payer as windows close. No reason mid July isn't feasible at this point and that's what is being worked towards


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> If we listen to only doctors and health experts, NOTHING would reopen until we have a vaccine or there is zero threat from the virus to public health. In which case it could be years locked down. That is probably the safest thing to do, but it's not economically possible. Somewhere there is going to have to be a balance and compromise.


They are very much listening to them and its not going to be years. Its mid summer currently but is moving towards late summer


----------



## Remy is Up

Disneytrippin' said:


> Disneyworld will not re open in May. Even June would be iffy. Once furloughed workers are invited back Disney is going to have train and retrain for the new systems in place. Also, they have to stock restaurants and even with talks of re opening businesses they exclude bars and dine in restaurants. How will that fair? I would not count on the parks re opening until at least mid June. Theres just too much to prepare for. We may even be looking at July or August. I know people are anxious but we have to do what is wise so we don't re infect with a new mutated version of this virus.


We are in the July window currently. August is becoming a possibility based on what health advisors and orange county advise.


----------



## jerry557

Remy is Up said:


> They are very much listening to them and its not going to be years. Its mid summer currently but is moving towards late summer



That's the point. They will continue to push the date back further and further. We will be talking about fall pretty soon.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Remy is Up said:


> We are in the July window currently. August is becoming a possibility based on what health advisors and orange county advise.


So what the Florida surgeon general opines means nothing for Disney?


----------



## Spridell

yankeesfan123 said:


> So what the Florida surgeon general opines means nothing for Disney?


Well you just answered your own question, it is his OPINION. 

99% of this thread is OPINION.


----------



## WeatherLights

jerry557 said:


> If we listen to only doctors and health experts, NOTHING would reopen until we have a vaccine or there is zero threat from the virus to public health. In which case it could be years locked down. That is probably the safest thing to do, but it's not economically possible. Somewhere there is going to have to be a balance and compromise.



But do you think that balance and compromise includes opening large, crowded, entertainment venues like disney parks?


----------



## BridgetR3

rteetz said:


> Disney has announced what is happening with APs already. There are options for those who paid in full and those who live in Florida and pay monthly.



So when you go to renew, you would renew from your new end date correct?  As in, if my AP was to expire May 4 and it gets extended to July 29.  Then, when I renew it will expire July 29 of the next year correct?


----------



## jerry557

yankeesfan123 said:


> So what the Florida surgeon general opines means nothing for Disney?



The governor has the absolute authority, even over counties. The county has to follow the governor, not the surgeon general. The county can go further than the governor, but the governor can always override it.

It's very likely considering how big Disney and Universal are and how important they are to the Florida economy, they are likely going to coordinate any opening with the governor. The county is probably not going to have a lot of say in that decision.


----------



## Tigger's ally

WeatherLights said:


> But do you think that balance and compromise includes opening large, crowded, entertainment venues like disney parks?


I would think it would, starting with limited numbers.  As big as WDW is, letting each hotel open up with 50% capacity, letting the parks open up with limited capacity, letting the restaurants only have limited capacity will enable people to stay at social distancing.   Nobody  is saying things will be the same as they were.  But the economy has to return.


----------



## Jrb1979

WeatherLights said:


> But do you think that balance and compromise includes opening large, crowded, entertainment venues like disney parks?


I think eventually it will happen. I can't see how they will allow everything to go back to normal that quickly especially if they plan on keeping some sort of social distancing in place.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> If we listen to only doctors and health experts, NOTHING would reopen until we have a vaccine or there is zero threat from the virus to public health. In which case it could be years locked down. That is probably the safest thing to do, but it's not economically possible. Somewhere there is going to have to be a balance and compromise.



Not a single health expert or doctor has suggested keeping everything shut down that long.


----------



## Jroceagles

WeatherLights said:


> But do you think that balance and compromise includes opening large, crowded, entertainment venues like disney parks?


yes at some point soon.  YES.  I am not sure everyone understands the economical ramifications of a shut down the length that some are suggesting on here


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> That's the point. They will continue to push the date back further and further. We will be talking about fall pretty soon.



I think the pushing the date back further is becoming less of a case, tide is turning, maybe to august. If anything we will start seeing things move up in two weeks or so as we get a better handle on it.


----------



## rteetz

BridgetR3 said:


> So when you go to renew, you would renew from your new end date correct?  As in, if my AP was to expire May 4 and it gets extended to July 29.  Then, when I renew it will expire July 29 of the next year correct?


That’s only if you choose the extension version via the monthly payment plan I believe. Otherwise you get a partial refund for the time the parks are closed and your renewal date stays the same.


----------



## yulilin3

Aurora0427 said:


> Regarding who is flying.... my sister had a co worker who had to fly in order to say goodbye to her dying mother.
> 
> Stay safe!!!! What an interesting job!!!! Grill the nurses. Nurses ALWAYS have all the good information!


First flight down.  Only 4 people.  One gentleman didn't want to fill out the questionnaire,  national guard firmly handled it.  Basically telling him he had to or he couldn't leave the airport.  I don't understand people sometimes.  
The nurse was telling me actually last week someone came in with symptoms and they were taken straight to the hospital and in fact they had the virus


----------



## Spridell

jerry557 said:


> The governor has the absolute authority, even over counties. The county has to follow the governor, not the surgeon general. The county can go further than the governor, but the governor can always override it.
> 
> It's very likely considering how big Disney and Universal are and how important they are to the Florida economy, they are likely going to coordinate any opening with the governor. The county is probably not going to have a lot of say in that decision.



Well we do know for a fact from yesterday news conference The State of Florida is in contact with Disney over certain things.

"most likely" the counties will do what the state tells them to do.  So when it comes to Disney reopening they will most likely go in line with the State.  

Now having said that, just because the state say YES THEY CAN OPEN doesn't necessarily mean they will.


----------



## zumfelde

mshanson3121 said:


> Not a single health expert or doctor has suggested keeping everything shut down that long.


Yes they have Dr Fauci and Dr Acton in Ohio


----------



## yankeesfan123

Spridell said:


> Well we do know for a fact from yesterday news conference The State of Florida is in contact with Disney over certain things.
> 
> "most likely" the counties will do what the state tells them to do.  So when it comes to Disney reopening they will most likely go in line with the State.
> 
> Now having said that, just because the state say YES THEY CAN OPEN doesn't necessarily mean they will.


Correct. They also did not need to close when they closed.


----------



## yankeesfan123

zumfelde said:


> Yes they have Dr Fauci and Dr Acton in Ohio


And the Florida surgeon general. No vaccine = restrictions remain. Not ALL restrictions, but restrictions.


----------



## aibo

To open the parks Disney must say it is safe. The opposite is not safe.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> That's the point. They will continue to push the date back further and further. We will be talking about fall pretty soon.


It is possible but they aren't planning on that currently. Based on today's information as they know it and have been advised July August is still the window. Could that move to the next window. Absolutely based on information and advice provided


----------



## woody337

Remy is Up said:


> It is possible but they aren't planning on that currently. Based on today's information as they know it and have been advised July August is still the window. Could that move to the next window. Absolutely based on information and advice provided


What was todays information that would lead you to believe it will be August?


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, i*n my opinio*n the stay at home orders will be lifted most likely in two weeks or less, you can see the demand for that from the protests that are occurring now in multiple states. With the stay at home order not being extended that will enable Disney Springs to open in May. All this needs to be done with social distancing and other mitigations but like you said too much damage is being done, to Disney and moreover the economy to last significantly long for non essentials being closed.


Extremely unlikely.

Disney springs restaurants are not going to be opening in May in my opinion. Right now July would be my guess.

Shops may open in May, but supply chain for those shops will be opening at same time so shops may run low on stock quickly. Assuming they have any customers.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Extremely unlikely.
> 
> Disney springs restaurants are not going to be opening in May in my opinion. Right now July would be my guess.
> 
> Shops may open in May, but supply chain for those shops will be opening at same time so shops may run low on stock quickly. Assuming they have any customers.



I would agree on this simply because the shops most likely have their inventory already where restaurants need to order. 

Disney springs will get lots of locals when it opens up.  It does on normal days. 

From what I am hearing here in Florida, shops will probably be allowed to open in May with a limit of how many people are inside at once.  The 10 guideline they have in place now will probably be raised to somewhere around 20-50.

Oh and masks too most likely required in the beginning.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> I would agree on this simply because the shops most likely have their inventory already where restaurants need to order.
> 
> Disney springs will get lots of locals when it opens up.  It does on normal days.
> 
> From what I am hearing here in Florida, shops will probably be allowed to open in May with a limit of how many people are inside at once.  The 10 guideline they have in place now will probably be raised to somewhere around 20-50.
> 
> Oh and masks too most likely required in the beginning.




I remember when it first hit china they said masks were required in all public places including restaurants - really not sure how that was supposed to work!


As a interesting point on restaurants, it's been said in the UK that when bars and restaurants are allowed to reopen most probably wont have any beer because it may well have gone out of date! Same may apply in florida?


----------



## xuxa777

Restaurants can order and get supply in 2-3 days


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Restaurants can order and get supply in 2-3 days


Only if suppliers have stock.


----------



## Farro

yankeesfan123 said:


> According to some new reports I won’t discuss because of the rules of the board... yea, not out of the question.



One study that was based on assumptions no one knows about virus. I wouldn't put too much faith in that. 

From article:

_The study acknowledged that prolonged distancing would most likely have profoundly negative economic, social and educational consequences._


----------



## xuxa777

They have stock, restaurants have been open maybe not at Springs but they are, that supply chain never closed. Anyhow, if they get word later this week early next week plenty of lead time to get supplies and stock in place for an early May open


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They have stock, restaurants have been open maybe not at Springs but they are, that supply chain never closed. Anyhow, if they get word later this week early next week plenty of lead time to get supplies and stock in place for an early May open


Ok again, we'll wait and see.

Pretty sure you're wrong and not seeing the bigger picture. Entire supply chains are massively impacted by this.


----------



## lluv3971

aibo said:


> How will the parks and the Disney stores be able to sell merchandise ? Mickey plushies, corona virus can live for days....Vacuum pack everything ?



Fewer shops open. Mandatory hand sanitizing, staffed by a cast member (a la DCL)  before you enter the store and when you leave.


----------



## gottalovepluto

lluv3971 said:


> Fewer shops open. Mandatory hand sanitizing, staffed by a cast member (a la DCL)  before you enter the store and when you leave.


DCL has some sort of mandatory hand sanitizing situation? (I've never been on DCL)


----------



## Animal

mshanson3121 said:


> Not a single health expert or doctor has suggested keeping everything shut down that long.


Good of you to point out a "strawman" argument.


----------



## jerry557

anthony2k7 said:


> Ok again, we'll wait and see.
> 
> Pretty sure you're wrong and not seeing the bigger picture. Entire supply chains are massively impacted by this.



You understand that most restaurants in Florida are still open giving take-out, right? There hasn't been any evidence of a supply chain issue in Florida.


----------



## shanes17

yankeesfan123 said:


> So what the Florida surgeon general opines means nothing for Disney?



Is he an elected official?

If not, he needs to consider other factors and not just “his beliefs”. Making decisions this huge on “beliefs” rather than “factual data” is a slippery slope.

Disney is going to reopen no matter what he or anyone else that’s not an elected official says.  

Vaccines aren’t going to happen anytime soon and when they do it won’t matter, people will decline it. We will have to live with the virus and the sooner that begins the sooner we can all get back to our lives.


----------



## anthony2k7

jerry557 said:


> You understand that most restaurants in Florida are still open giving take-out, right? There hasn't been any evidence of a supply chain issue in Florida.


But the scale of current takeout operations is tiny compared to normal restaurant consumption though right? So suppliers will have had to dump stocks that were not needed due to all the restaurants being shut.


----------



## rteetz

shanes17 said:


> Is he an elected official?
> 
> If not, he needs to consider other factors and not just “his beliefs”. Making decisions this huge on “beliefs” rather than “factual data” is a slippery slope.
> 
> Disney is going to reopen no matter what he or anyone else that’s not an elected official says.
> 
> Vaccines aren’t going to happen anytime soon and when they do it won’t matter, people will decline it. We will have to live with the virus and the sooner that begins the sooner we can all get back to our lives.


Disney isn't just going to open May 1st either though. They are basing their opening on data and information from people like the Florida Surgeon General.


----------



## bobbie68

As I watch the news and do more research things change often and it can be hard to keep up with. With that,   IMHOP Disney will try to open in stages, capacity restrictions, install extra sanitary stations  and have to curb different activities probably in  July. I think with what they will have to abide by is going to take some time to figure out and implement. I can't see any way that the theme parks can open as they were and operate like they were before this. 

Thank you to who post who are living down in Florida, I like hearing what you are experiencing. I believe you would have a lot of information on how things are going.

I understand the economy can't stay shut down for 18 months or so but I do believe we need to find a balance for economic recovery and the health and safety of people. There are always ways to make money but you only have one life. I also feel that the theme parks will use their best judgement in making a decision.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mshanson3121 said:


> Not a single health expert or doctor has suggested keeping everything shut down that long.





zumfelde said:


> Yes they have Dr Fauci and Dr Acton in Ohio


And let's not forget all of the self-appointed "experts" posting here on the DIS!


----------



## whiporee

In regards to WDW opening, I don't know whether it's a national decision or a Florida one.

In Florida, cases per day have been declining since March 30. In Orange and Osceola Counties, the same. Hospitals are at about 40 percent capacity. So if it's strictly a Florida decision, there doesn't seem to be much reason to wait past May 1 other than waiting is apparently good in this thing. 

Nationally, Bill gates hasn't released today's data, so I don't know what it's going to show. But New York -- where more than half the hospitalizations and deaths are occurring -- apparently is flattening or declining. 

I think the reason Disney is taking June reservations is that they fully expect to be open in a serious way June 1. I imagine parts of the company -- like DSS or other ancillaries that have shut down -- to be back in action mid May. As for opening to guests, I don't know if that's limited capacity, or resorts only, or Katie-Bar-the-Door, but I'm confident they'll be open in some way. I know a lot of people think that is a bad decision, but the actual numbers I'm seeing suggest that's the decision they've made.


----------



## Jen_K

I'd love to see the handwashing stations that they have in the kids clubs on DCL in the parks.  Those things are wonderful!


----------



## mattpeto

I think it's really bad luck we finally get an official attraction for Mickey and Minnie and a new theme song to beat and Disney World and Disneyland remain shutdown.

_Nothing can stop us now..._

WTH


----------



## shanes17

rteetz said:


> Disney isn't just going to open May 1st either though. They are basing their opening on data and information from people like the Florida Surgeon General.



Understood, however the information used in determining whether or not to open up should be actual data, not assumptions or projections that can easily be manufactured or manipulated.

The Surgeon General from my understanding stated things will never be normal until there is a vaccine. That, is nothing more than his “belief”. The average age of the person who has passed from this virus outside of NY, is over 80. That’s a fact, not a belief or projection.

Parks will be and should be opened soon. Those at higher risk or nervous or scared have the freedom to stay in and isolate, just like those of us who are ready to go out can do so. One side can’t hold the other hostage as the virus isn’t going away anytime soon.

EDIT - Agree May 1 is not an option, it’ll have to be phased as other parts of the economy reopen. Amusement parks are likely last on that list.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

whiporee said:


> In Florida, cases per day have been declining since March 30. In Orange and Osceola Counties, the same. Hospitals are at about 40 percent capacity. So if it's strictly a Florida decision, there doesn't seem to be much reason to wait past May 1 other than waiting is apparently good in this thing.



As a Floridian, this statement is completely incorrect.  While we haven't had a major peak again, there have been days of increases and not just decline since April 1st.


And there are hospitals overloaded.


----------



## Remy is Up

Dis_Yoda said:


> As a Floridian, this statement is completely incorrect.  While we haven't had a major peak again, there have been days of increases and not just decline since April 1st.
> 
> And there are hospitals overloaded.


Peak is late April early may. When you live here the noise about what Florida is dealing with and how the politics here work is just that. Noise. If you don't live here you don't have a clue


----------



## jkh36619

Dis_Yoda said:


> As a Floridian, this statement is completely incorrect.  While we haven't had a major peak again, there have been days of increases and not just decline since April 1st.
> View attachment 488204
> 
> And there are hospitals overloaded.


But was he referencing new cases or active cases?


----------



## rteetz

Trying to reign it in a bit with some news. 

Disney will be opening Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend registration on May 12th, 2020. This race weekend takes place in January but its something to note as the registration was moved due to COVID-19.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Trying to reign it in a bit with some news.
> 
> Disney will be opening Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend registration on May 12th, 2020. This race weekend takes place in January but its something to note as the registration was moved due to COVID-19.



Was registration moved ahead or back? Do you think this means they are planning on the race?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Was registration moved ahead or back? Do you think this means they are planning on the race?


Moved back. It was originally April 7th I believe.

To note as well: Star Wars Rival Run Weekend would be this weekend and was canceled. Disneyland Paris Princess Run Weekend would have been in early May and was also canceled. The next race on the calendar is Paris Half Marathon Weekend in September and then Wine and Dine in WDW in November.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Moved back. It was originally April 7th I believe.



Well, at least they set a new date!


----------



## juice0358

whiporee said:


> In regards to WDW opening, I don't know whether it's a national decision or a Florida one.
> 
> In Florida, cases per day have been declining since March 30. In Orange and Osceola Counties, the same. Hospitals are at about 40 percent capacity. So if it's strictly a Florida decision, there doesn't seem to be much reason to wait past May 1 other than waiting is apparently good in this thing.
> 
> Nationally, Bill gates hasn't released today's data, so I don't know what it's going to show. But New York -- where more than half the hospitalizations and deaths are occurring -- apparently is flattening or declining.
> 
> I think the reason Disney is taking June reservations is that they fully expect to be open in a serious way June 1. I imagine parts of the company -- like DSS or other ancillaries that have shut down -- to be back in action mid May. As for opening to guests, I don't know if that's limited capacity, or resorts only, or Katie-Bar-the-Door, but I'm confident they'll be open in some way. I know a lot of people think that is a bad decision, but the actual numbers I'm seeing suggest that's the decision they've made.


They have not made a decision and just because numbers are declining slightly doesn't mean you just open everything up like a theme park. The reason numbers are declining are the sacrifices we made quarantining. Florida had 1100 new cases on Monday while under quarantine. If you open a theme park up, I can guarantee you the cases will start to increases again within 14 days.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Trying to reign it in a bit with some news.
> 
> Disney will be opening Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend registration on May 12th, 2020. This race weekend takes place in January but its something to note as the registration was moved due to COVID-19.



Definitely some good news in all this that they think they can have the arace.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Definitely some good news in all this that they think they can have the arace.



I think so! At least it feels like a positive, which is just nice on it's own.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I think so! At least it feels like a positive, which is just nice on it's own.



When you consider last year registration was in June/July I was expecting them to do that again and wait a bit.  So only pushing it a month really does seem positive.. or art least I want it to be a positive.  Which I need since my phone just taunted me with a reminder of a POP century checkin tomorrow. :-(


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read on twitter, (kenny the pirate)  Mid May resort reservations are now being cancelled by disney 

Not posting to be grim.. I just post what I see that is relevant to this thread...  no opinion added


----------



## Jrb1979

shanes17 said:


> Again, you need to stop with this.
> 
> By this I mean passing off your opinion as fact. You do not know if that will happen, people aren’t going to hide forever and you’re not helping the situation by posting these types of hypotheticals. You cannot post one piece of factual data that says “this will happen if we do that”.
> 
> This virus was in circulation well before we started all this and outside of a few highly populated metros, no hospital was overrun. They are actually laying off workers.
> 
> Average age of death outside of NY = over 80 years old.
> 
> Stop with the nonsense please


So you're saying open up everything and let what happens happens. Money talks that's all the matters. . Good thing you don't live in Canada. They plan on keeping some sort of social distancing til we have vaccine or a cure. Restaurants bars and stores will open first with limited capacity and they will go from there. Disney will reopen at some point but with limited capacity, virtual ques and anything that involves large groups in one place will be gone. Disney is going to be on the safe side for awhile @shanes17


----------



## mshanson3121

zumfelde said:


> Yes they have Dr Fauci and Dr Acton in Ohio



They've said we won't get back to normal until there's a vaccine. HUGE difference.


----------



## aibo

The only thing that will get the parks open are testing, tens of million of tests. Disney will open when it is safe, and yes the only word is *SAFE*. 

A sneeze travels 25 ft.


----------



## aibo

Los Angeles mayor says 'very difficult to see' large gatherings like concerts and sporting events until 2021


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> Trying to reign it in a bit with some news.
> 
> Disney will be opening Walt Disney World Marathon Weekend registration on May 12th, 2020. This race weekend takes place in January but its something to note as the registration was moved due to COVID-19.


Agh, that’s a bit earlier than i would have liked, would have preferred to have more time to see what the virus situation was.


----------



## xuxa777

At the Presidential briefing today, it was said some states will be opening before the end of the month. He will announce more tomorrow. From the actions of the Florida governor closely in line with the President, I would imagine Florida likely to be one of them.  If so Disney Springs being open by mid-May at the latest.


----------



## dynastyyanks

xuxa777 said:


> At the Presidential briefing today, it was said some states will be opening before the end of the month. He will announce more tomorrow. From the actions of the governor closely in line with the President, I would imagine Florida likely to be one of them.  If so Disney Springs being open by mid-May at the latest.



I think there will be a significant lag in between when Disney is legally allowed to open and when they do open.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what thread to post this or how this affects WDW, so @rteetz if you need to move or delete that's fine
> Today I started working for the Florida Dpt of Health through a staffing agency.  I'm at the airport right now,  along with nurses and national guard,  my job is basically waiting for flights from the hot zones (ny,nj,la,etc) and handing them a pamphlet once they get off the airplane explaining covid symptoms and what to do if they experience them and retrieving from them personal information, address,  number of people in group,  ages,  where they are staying  that they filled out during thr flight and telling them they need to isolate for 14 days.
> My shift is 6:30am to 3:30pm and the first flight coming from a hot zone is at 1:40pm and only 13 people in it
> I asked my supervisor if they have an idea on how long they'll be collecting people's info and she said the government told them about 6 months to maybe a year.
> They could obviously drop the quarantine requirement but the gathering of info i believe will continue.
> Any questions lmk, I'm bored


Which to me is ridiculous as FL has its own hotspots. So with this nonsense, if things continue to calm down here as they have & wdw opens, we can’t go??!


----------



## mhautz

fatmanatee said:


> Agh, that’s a bit earlier than i would have liked, would have preferred to have more time to see what the virus situation was.


I'd be curious to see if Disney directly addresses this concern in some sort of change in the terms to give piece of mind.  It was gracious of them to refund the Star Wars Run fees, but that was hardly necessary.  I had a half marathon canceled for May and they made it clear they were not able to offer refunds as it would destroy the underlying non-profit (which is probably true and why I personally am not mad about it).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

dynastyyanks said:


> I think there will be a significant lag in between when Disney is legally allowed to open and when they do open.



I agree. The optics/PR nightmare if they open too early ... they are going to need to tread carefully. If Disney opens too early and causes a spike/is the source of massive spread to guests and CMs, they will be viewed as villains putting profits over lives. 

They need to be very careful.


----------



## Cramden

xuxa777 said:


> At the Presidential briefing today, it was said some states will be opening before the end of the month. He will announce more tomorrow. From the actions of the Florida governor closely in line with the President, I would imagine Florida likely to be one of them.  If so Disney Springs being open by mid-May at the latest.



I'd be shocked if Florida was one of them. He mentioned 20 States that are in relatively good condition and Florida has the 8th highest total in the Country.


----------



## maciemouse

How do we know that there will be a vaccine?  I watched DeSantis’ press conference and he mentioned this.  We were never able to come up with one for SARS.  There has to be a time we have to take risks.  Most are not willing to sit around and wait for a possible vaccine.


----------



## Jrb1979

maciemouse said:


> How do we know that there will be a vaccine?  I watched DeSantis’ press conference and he mentioned this.  We were never able to come up with one for SARS.  There has to be a time we have to take risks.  Most are not willing to sit around and wait for a possible vaccine.


I don't think there has to be a vaccine to return to normal but I do think there needs to be some sort of medication to help people who get it though. Til we get even that I think you will see social distancing


----------



## Spridell

Cramden said:


> I'd be shocked if Florida was one of them. He mention 20 States that are in relatively good condition and Florida has the 8th highest total in the Country.



60% of the cases in Florida are in South Florida, Palm Beach, Broward, Miami.  Central and Northern Florida very likely to open BEFORE South Florida.


----------



## only hope

yankeesfan123 said:


> So what the Florida surgeon general opines means nothing for Disney?





shanes17 said:


> Is he an elected official?
> 
> If not, he needs to consider other factors and not just “his beliefs”. Making decisions this huge on “beliefs” rather than “factual data” is a slippery slope.



The Florida surgeon general is appointed. The current one is primarily a pediatrician. He has also done pediatric drug research. He has no public health or epidemiology experience.


----------



## fsjking

maciemouse said:


> How do we know that there will be a vaccine?  I watched DeSantis’ press conference and he mentioned this.  We were never able to come up with one for SARS.  There has to be a time we have to take risks.  Most are not willing to sit around and wait for a possible vaccine.



There was never a SARS vaccine because cases died off before they completed it. No reason to spend millions making a vaccine if no one need it. I suspect if this one takes 18 months, it'll be a similar scenario.


----------



## mshanson3121

fsjking said:


> There was never a SARS vaccine because cases died off before they completed it. I suspect if this one takes 18 months, it'll be a similar scenario.



Oh don't we all hope!


----------



## Farro

Aw. I thought this was fitting for this thread. (from a Facebook fan-page)

The faces behind our discussions! CSR managers send messages to the staff! Crap I can't wait to goooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cramden

Spridell said:


> 60% of the cases in Florida are in South Florida, Palm Beach, Broward, Miami.  Central and Northern Florida very likely to open BEFORE South Florida.



Maybe but it would be surprising if it were before May 1st. Especially considering that Hillsborough and Orange Counties combined account for more cases than 17 States.


----------



## Spridell

Cramden said:


> Maybe but it would be surprising if it were before May 1st. Especially considering that Hillsborough and Orange Counties combined account for more cases than 17 States.


No dont think It will be before May 1.  But very likely will be sometime in May.  And I think the Governors wont go so much by the cases but by the deaths and by Hospital Capacities.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

LSUmiss said:


> Which to me is ridiculous as FL has its own hotspots. So with this nonsense, if things continue to calm down here as they have & wdw opens, we can’t go??!



I’m wondering the same.


----------



## Cramden

Spridell said:


> No dont think It will be before May 1.  But very likely will be sometime in May.  And I think the Governors wont go so much by the cases but by the deaths and by Hospital Capacities.


Would love for you to be right! 

Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think there has to be a vaccine to return to normal but I do think there needs to be some sort of medication to help people who get it though. Til we get even that I think you will see social distancing


Our gov today said we won’t go back to normal until there is a vaccine .


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> Our gov today said we won’t go back to normal until there is a vaccine .


That's what the Canadian government has been saying all along. It doesn't mean we will be on stay at home orders the whole time. Come summer we will be allowed out just with social distancing still in place. People will have to get used to it. Its the new normal.


----------



## choirfarm

Jrb1979 said:


> That's what the Canadian government has been saying all along. It doesn't mean we will be on stay at home orders the whole time. Come summer we will be allowed out just with social distancing still in place. People will have to get used to it. Its the new normal.


Yep.


----------



## aibo

LSUmiss said:


> Our gov today said we won’t go back to normal until there is a vaccine .


we won’t get back to normal because normal was the problem


----------



## jlwhitney

aibo said:


> we won’t get back to normal because normal was the problem



You have to define normal then? What normal was the problem. I think when people think of normal they think of going back to work, kids to school, summer camps, vacations, kids sports and other activities, church bible studies and other church events. A trip to the zoo, or roaming the mall and the list goes on.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> No one is saying that we will be locked down til then. Things will open up in the coming months. Social distancing will be the new normal. I don't see how that would be difficult to live with.



Depends how strict it is. For example, if restaurants can only operate on 50% capacity, they probably wont be able to turn profit. Restaurants live on small profit margins to begin with.

Theme parks can't stay shut down till a vaccine comes out. Disney is losing $30 million per DAY. And the mayor of LA says he doesn't see large gatherings possible until 2021? Disney will go bankrupt. That's an economic reality.


----------



## Boopuff

I just moved my June trip to August.  I don't think the park will be wide open.  My guess, BIG guess, is that Disney may just be open to resort guests only.  Maybe some pass holders, but maybe not the general public. That would keep the parks open, smaller crowds possibly shorter days.  I have read on other posts that people who've tried to get FP feel that there is a much smaller pool of available FP.  If this is indeed true, then maybe some shrinking of the guest pool is happening.  IMO.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> Depends how strict it is. For example, if restaurants can only operate on 50% capacity, they probably wont be able to turn profit. Restaurants live on small profit margins to begin with.
> 
> Theme parks can't stay shut down till a vaccine comes out. Disney is losing $30 million per DAY. And the mayor of LA says he doesn't see large gatherings possible until 2021? Disney will go bankrupt. That's an economic reality.


That might be the case at first but the will keep lifting restrictions as long as new cases stay low. I see theme parks eventually opening. I think there is a reason why Cedar Fair is extending season passes to include next season.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

What about guests coming from New York, New Jersey and so on? Was thinking of visiting in August how would we know it’s ok to go (I live in NY).


----------



## Spridell

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about guests coming from New York, New Jersey and so on? Was thinking of visiting in August how would we know it’s ok to go (I live in NY).



According to the FL Gov press conference today, we will know more about that in the coming week or so.


----------



## e_yerger

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about guests coming from New York, New Jersey and so on? Was thinking of visiting in August how would we know it’s ok to go (I live in NY).


I'm from NJ. I'm expecting by then our Governors and the FL Governor will have a plan in place regarding travel.

If FL still has the 14 day quarantine in place for us, then no people from the tri-state will be having Disney vacations until that's not longer required.

Edit: I have a trip currently planned for end of July and have no intentions of changing it until we know more. We'll make decisions late June/early July.


----------



## Boopuff

I really wonder about international travelers.  Will the US just throw open the borders? doubtful...


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

Spridell said:


> According to the FL Gov press conference today, we will know more about that in the coming week or so.



Thank you. I have flight credit for (United Airlines) Newark Airport, so that’s where I would be flying out of.


----------



## e_yerger

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> Thank you. I have flight credit for (United Airlines) Newark Airport, so that’s where I would be flying out of.


Do you have to fly out of Newark? I don't think flight credits are tied to any airport.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

e_yerger said:


> I'm from NJ. I'm expecting by then our Governors and the FL Governor will have a plan in place regarding travel.
> 
> If FL still has the 14 day quarantine in place for us, then no people from the tri-state will be having Disney vacations until that's not longer required.
> 
> Edit: I have a trip currently planned for end of July and have no intentions of changing it until we know more. We'll make decisions late June/early July.



Yes, no way we will be going until that’s no longer the case.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about guests coming from New York, New Jersey and so on? Was thinking of visiting in August how would we know it’s ok to go (I live in NY).


FL will make if very clear if you are required to quarantine upon entry, it won't be a secret. And you will definitely know if the stay at home order is lifted where you live 

(Honestly, I can't see Disney operating if any of the 50 states are under quarantine for 2 week orders from the FL government.)


----------



## WeatherLights

jerry557 said:


> Depends how strict it is. For example, if restaurants can only operate on 50% capacity, they probably wont be able to turn profit. Restaurants live on small profit margins to begin with.
> 
> Theme parks can't stay shut down till a vaccine comes out. Disney is losing $30 million per DAY. And the mayor of LA says he doesn't see large gatherings possible until 2021? Disney will go bankrupt. That's an economic reality.



I do fear Disney won't survive the pandemic, at least not in its current form.  Theme parks CAN stay shut down till a vaccine comes out--they just might not ever come back at that point.  I agree that long term closure will likely mean bankruptcy and possible dissolution of companies who pull large portions of their revenue from high volume entertainment facilities.  The magnitude of this pandemic is such that even Disney might not pull through.  It's entirely possible that theme parks, arenas, concert halls, and other mass crowd events just don't happen for a year or more.  I'm not predicting that will happen, just that it is not a certainty that those businesses and facilities will continue to exist as they currently are.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

e_yerger said:


> Do you have to fly out of Newark? I don't think flight credits are tied to any airport.



Sorry I worded that wrong. The credits are for United, and to my knowledge, that’s the closest airport that flies with them to Orlando?


----------



## fatmanatee

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about guests coming from New York, New Jersey and so on? Was thinking of visiting in August how would we know it’s ok to go (I live in NY).


We’re probably going to need testing. That’s the way forward for hot zones and unfortunately it seems like we’re not making enough movement on that end.


----------



## e_yerger

One way that we would be able to have mass gatherings and things to go back to semi normal would be to implement a similar system to Shanghai's QR program. Each person who lives there is given a QR code determined by their health status. If they are proven to be negative, they are able to populate public areas.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

fatmanatee said:


> We’re probably going to need testing. That’s the way forward for hot zones and unfortunately it seems like we’re not making enough movement on that end.



What about people driving to places? I wouldn’t drive to Florida anyway did it once and not again, just curious.


----------



## mhautz

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about people driving to places? I wouldn’t drive to Florida anyway did it once and not again, just curious.


They currently have checkpoints on the Interstate, mostly to check for Louisiana visitors, but presumably also NY, NJ, etc. people.


----------



## shanes17

e_yerger said:


> One way that we would be able to have mass gatherings and things to go back to semi normal would be to implement a similar system to Shanghai's QR program. Each person who lives there is given a QR code determined by their health status. If they are proven to be negative, they are able to populate public areas.



Something like this, on your phone, I think everyone would be okay with. I’ve been meaning to research a little more on this QR system.

As long as it’s not some implanted chip or anything on my body, I’m good with as  if it gets us back to normal, ie Park Hoppin and Dole Whippin at Disney!


----------



## jerry557

Boopuff said:


> I really wonder about international travelers.  Will the US just throw open the borders? doubtful...



Probably on a per country basis. I don't see Europe flights restarting until sometime next month maybe. France just extended their lockdown. Most European flights fly right into our current hot spots like NYC, which is a bad thing.

(International travel would be a call made by the president, by the way. The Feds control the airports.)


----------



## e_yerger

shanes17 said:


> Something like this, on your phone, I think everyone would be okay with. I’ve been meaning to research a little more on this QR system.
> 
> As long as it’s not some implanted chip or anything on my body, I’m good with as  if it gets us back to normal, ie Park Hoppin and Dole Whippin at Disney!


Exactly! Here is more about how the system works in Shanghai:

_"To start traveling again, people have to fill out a questionnaire that asks for details like body temperature and health background. The software then analyzes it and generates a color code — green, yellow, or red — that identifies a person's health status.

Anyone with a red or yellow code is not allowed to travel. A red code means you either have or likely have the coronavirus, while a yellow code means you have had contact with another infected person.

A green code means you're symptom-free and allowed to travel. Anyone with a green code can go past checkpoints in subway stations, restaurants, hotels, and apartment blocks.

"_
https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...y-link&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=topbar
edit: Add sentence about green code


----------



## MassJester

I sure would love to see a documentary about the planning, process and work that goes into reopening WDW. I’d bet that would be fascinating.


----------



## TDSAXX

WeatherLights said:


> I do fear Disney won't survive the pandemic, at least not in its current form.  Theme parks CAN stay shut down till a vaccine comes out--they just might not ever come back at that point.  I agree that long term closure will likely mean bankruptcy and possible dissolution of companies who pull large portions of their revenue from high volume entertainment facilities.  The magnitude of this pandemic is such that even Disney might not pull through.  It's entirely possible that theme parks, arenas, concert halls, and other mass crowd events just don't happen for a year or more.  I'm not predicting that will happen, just that it is not a certainty that those businesses and facilities will continue to exist as they currently are.


Disney will reopen long before there is a vaccine.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

mhautz said:


> They currently have checkpoints on the Interstate, mostly to check for Louisiana visitors, but presumably also NY, NJ, etc. people.



Makes sense.


----------



## vinotinto

e_yerger said:


> Exactly! Here is more about how the system works in Shanghai:
> 
> _"To start traveling again, people have to fill out a questionnaire that asks for details like body temperature and health background. The software then analyzes it and generates a color code — green, yellow, or red — that identifies a person's health status.
> 
> Anyone with a red or yellow code is not allowed to travel. A red code means you either have or likely have the coronavirus, while a yellow code means you have had contact with another infected person.
> 
> A green code means you're symptom-free and allowed to travel. Anyone with a green code can go past checkpoints in subway stations, restaurants, hotels, and apartment blocks.
> 
> "_
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...y-link&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=topbar
> edit: Add sentence about green code


Fascinating. Not sure how I feel about this yet. It raises privacy concerns, depending on the questions on the health questionnaire, not to mention how to keep all that data safe and the black box aspect of how someone may get a yellow code. But, this is one of the modifications that may allow Shanghai Disney to open, so it may be what allows WDW to open.

Here is another article that indicates Apple and Google are working on something similar:
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...-covid-19-pandemic-alarming/story?id=70131355


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> Restaurants can order and get supply in 2-3 days


Before, yes. My friend owns a chain of restaurants and was told his orders had to be limited as supply chain efforts were being funneled to grocery stores due to demand.

I have no idea of the many relationships WDW has but limited menus would not be surprising when they first reopen. Things are not what they were even a few weeks ago.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jerry557 said:


> You understand that most restaurants in Florida are still open giving take-out, right? There hasn't been any evidence of a supply chain issue in Florida.


Here most restaurants are offering takeout but almost no one is offering a full menu, very limited in fact, and some have instead moved to family style meals that are easier to prepare and have items they can easily order.

The more we all talk about this I just can’t imagine the web Disney has to untangle with all of this. Such a massive disruption across the board


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Before, yes. My friend owns a chain of restaurants and was told his orders had to be limited as supply chain efforts were being funneled to grocery stores due to demand.
> 
> I have no idea of the many relationships WDW has but limited menus would not be surprising when they first reopen. Things are not what they were even a few weeks ago.


Yes mine say the same, during the stay at home but as they are opening back up the supply chain will funnel back to the restaurants. The will be order as normal. Also Lots of restaurants have excess supply and are delivering groceries (eggs, Bread, milk etc) in addition to their menu. One example is Panera among others.


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Here most restaurants are offering takeout but almost no one is offering a full menu, very limited in fact, and some have instead moved to family style meals that are easier to prepare and have items they can easily order.
> 
> The more we all talk about this I just can’t imagine the web Disney has to untangle with all of this. Such a massive disruption across the board


The big reason for the family meals is because that is what people were ordering to go, so it is easier to just make it family style. Restaurants are great to adjust to the market. Take out is not as much a cook to order experience as dining in a restaurant


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> But like a pp said what if there is never a vaccine??


There will probably be at least away to treat this virus at some point even if there isn't a vaccine.


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> The big reason for the family meals is because that is what people were ordering to go, so it is easier to just make it family style. Restaurants are great to adjust to the market. Take out is not as much a cook to order experience as dining in a restaurant


Absolutely that’s one reason. But another is to keep large orders down. Easy to braise up a bunch of lamb or beef for tacos and make that a meal vs. 27 different menu items.

Bottom line is across the board the wheels will take a while to turn the other way once they can, as frustrating as that is.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Another theme park making contingency plans.. this one just outside Toronto 

https://www.blogto.com/sports_play/2020/04/this-years-canadas-wonderland-pass-be-used-2021-season/


----------



## Disneylover99

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another theme park making contingency plans.. this one just outside Toronto
> 
> https://www.blogto.com/sports_play/2020/04/this-years-canadas-wonderland-pass-be-used-2021-season/


I saw that. Great news! We have passes this year.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disneylover99 said:


> I saw that. Great news! We have passes this year.



We’ve been holding off.. lol.


----------



## fatmanatee

I understand the frustration from people who don't live in a hot spot but I just want to note that living down the street from a hospital getting hammered by this isn't great either. We shut down over a month ago and I'm not convinced we've turned the corner yet.


----------



## mshanson3121

Boopuff said:


> I really wonder about international travelers.  Will the US just throw open the borders? doubtful...



Canada border will be opened up first, and Soo. I imagine. I would guess that the other international borders will be slower.


----------



## Disneylover99

OnceUponATime15 said:


> We’ve been holding off.. lol.


We bought ours last fall to go to Halloween Haunt and Winterfest. 
Otherwise, we wouldn’t have one.


----------



## Jrb1979

Disneylover99 said:


> We bought ours last fall to go to Halloween Haunt and Winterfest.
> Otherwise, we wouldn’t have one.


I've had a platinum pass for years now. I live an hour from Wonderland but go to Cedar Point more often. I tell people all the time how much better Cedar Point is.


----------



## Vern60

e_yerger said:


> Exactly! Here is more about how the system works in Shanghai:
> 
> _"To start traveling again, people have to fill out a questionnaire that asks for details like body temperature and health background. The software then analyzes it and generates a color code — green, yellow, or red — that identifies a person's health status.
> 
> Anyone with a red or yellow code is not allowed to travel. A red code means you either have or likely have the coronavirus, while a yellow code means you have had contact with another infected person.
> 
> A green code means you're symptom-free and allowed to travel. Anyone with a green code can go past checkpoints in subway stations, restaurants, hotels, and apartment blocks.
> 
> "_
> https://www.businessinsider.com/cor...y-link&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=topbar
> edit: Add sentence about green code


I wonder where I'll be able to buy my green code hack!


----------



## focusondisney

Remy is Up said:


> I'm responding more to the people thinking June is possible. Still on July window but moving quickly to august



And yet, Disney is actively booking a resort/ dining/ theme park ticket package to guests with check in dates starting June 1st.  If they seriously thought parks won’t be open, I believe they wouldn’t be offering this.  And how do you sell a package that requires  you to buy theme park tickets if the parks are closed.   And remember, this package is guest recovery for people who have already had to cancel once.  Disney had to be pretty sure of their plans before rolling this out, IMO.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Yes mine say the same, during the stay at home but as they are opening back up the supply chain will funnel back to the restaurants. The will be order as normal. Also Lots of restaurants have excess supply and are delivering groceries (eggs, Bread, milk etc) in addition to their menu. One example is Panera among others.


That "funnel back to the restaurants" isnt going to happen overnight. Or even in a couple of days. It's going to take weeks before the normal choice of products is available again.


----------



## MichelinMan

MassJester said:


> I sure would love to see a documentary about the planning, process and work that goes into reopening WDW. I’d bet that would be fascinating.


You can bet they are already working on that for Disney+.


----------



## Delite

Food is fine. So you can't get pork. Wooop. Oh no lobster isn't on the menu for 4 months. 

Staffing is more the issue. You'd be silly if your a server aged 60 going to work once things open. 

So 4/5 food spots are open at a specific resort.

Pools might be closed with not enough life guards. The staff would be rotated around to have pools open a few days a week each. Until the college kids are back. 

Hotels won't be closed. The maid staff will be moved around. 

Anything that spreads out guests. The ideas yall have aren't thought out. No consolidation. Horrible move. 

Still people in tin cans traveling with covid. Can we jail or fine them.. Coughing blood? No. Fever? No. 

Quarantine the hot spots and old. Open the rest up. Keep up info gathering on the plane trust-ters. 

Unemployment websites are crashing. Which means economy crashing to me. Half+ the population can't pull benefits.


----------



## yankeesfan123

focusondisney said:


> And yet, Disney is actively booking a resort/ dining/ theme park ticket package to guests with check in dates starting June 1st.  If they seriously thought parks won’t be open, I believe they wouldn’t be offering this.  And how do you sell a package that requires  you to buy theme park tickets if the parks are closed.   And remember, this package is guest recovery for people who have already had to cancel once.  Disney had to be pretty sure of their plans before rolling this out, IMO.


Ok. So they canceled CP that were supposed to start on 6/1. International CMs aren’t starting until 8/1 at the earliest.  Disney announced this free dining promo back in March when they were hoping to be open by 6/1. I don’t doubt that. But it just doesn’t seem possible for parks to be open by then if  even the PGA won’t be starting until mid-June at the earliest and without fans and all other sports are merely discussing possible plans to start back up, and all those plans involve no fans. Nothing that is happening at Disney world or in society would possibly suggest a 6/1 opening date. I understand they offered this package, but at least Disney now has your money and will just rebook you again and again and again and again.


----------



## anthony2k7

Delite said:


> Food is fine. So you can't get pork. Wooop. Oh no lobster isn't on the menu for 4 months.
> 
> Staffing is more the issue. You'd be silly if your a server aged 60 going to work once things open.
> 
> So 4/5 food spots are open at a specific resort.
> 
> Pools might be closed with not enough life guards. The staff would be rotated around to have pools open a few days a week each. Until the college kids are back.
> 
> Hotels won't be closed. The maid staff will be moved around.
> 
> Anything that spreads out guests. The ideas yall have aren't thought out. No consolidation. Horrible move.
> 
> Still people in tin cans traveling with covid. Can we jail or fine them.. Coughing blood? No. Fever? No.
> 
> Quarantine the hot spots and old. Open the rest up. Keep up info gathering on the plane trust-ters.
> 
> Unemployment websites are crashing. Which means economy crashing to me. Half+ the population can't pull benefits.


I saw somewhere yesterday that 25% of Michigan's previously working people are now unemployed. Crazy numbers.

Opening all resorts to allow for distancing sounds great but then you have to have every resort well staffed up - doesn't sound economically viable if all the resorts are less than half full.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

yankeesfan123 said:


> Ok. So they canceled CP that were supposed to start on 6/1. International CMs aren’t starting until 8/1 at the earliest.  Disney announced this free dining promo back in March when they were hoping to be open by 6/1. I don’t doubt that. But it just doesn’t seem possible for parks to be open by then if  even the PGA won’t be starting until mid-June at the earliest and without fans and all other sports are merely discussing possible plans to start back up, and all those plans involve no fans. Nothing that is happening at Disney world or in society would possibly suggest a 6/1 opening date. I understand they offered this package, but at least Disney now has your money and will just rebook you again and again and again and again.



They are still offering this package as of yesterday, I got the email myself for my cancelled May dates.  Valid for reservations starting June 1.


----------



## Cramden

Delite said:


> Food is fine. So you can't get pork. Wooop. Oh no lobster isn't on the menu for 4 months.



Food is not fine. Distributors are running at about 50% capacities to pre lock down levels. It will take weeks to get their par levels back to normal especially with more processing plants starting to close. In addition to Smithfield you see disruptions at such giants as Tyson, National Beef, JB Swift and Aurora Packing with more coming.  From what I'm hearing the largest Food Distributor in the Country, Sysco Foods will no longer be selling fresh meat, only frozen. They are contracted months in advance with the Meat Packers and all that fresh product is going right into Cold Storage. Kill rates are also down at the Packing Plants that are open and it will  take a while to ramp those back up. 

You can't flip a switch and have Disney Restaurants stocked and ready to go overnight. My guess is it will take 2-3 weeks once the decision is made to get back anywhere close to normal.


----------



## mshanson3121

focusondisney said:


> And yet, Disney is actively booking a resort/ dining/ theme park ticket package to guests with check in dates starting June 1st.  If they seriously thought parks won’t be open, I believe they wouldn’t be offering this.  And how do you sell a package that requires  you to buy theme park tickets if the parks are closed.   And remember, this package is guest recovery for people who have already had to cancel once.  Disney had to be pretty sure of their plans before rolling this out, IMO.





wdw_dine_junkie said:


> They are still offering this package as of yesterday, I got the email myself for my cancelled May dates.  Valid for reservations starting June 1.




This has been discussed. This means absolutely nothing. Disneyland was offering packages for April remember? And there was 0 chance of them being open then. It's for money, nothing else. They may have hoped to be open by June 1 back in March, but there is no hope now. But they'll continue to allow bookings until May 31, just like they allowed people to book/stay booked for April, until the very end of March even though they knew they wouldn't be open. Disney wants and needs every penny they can get/keep right now.


----------



## e_yerger

Would someone be able to explain/tell the story of how Disney consolidated resorts post 9/11 - did this happen? How were guests informed?


----------



## lilypgirl

Any new actual info on Disney opening yet?


----------



## e_yerger

lilypgirl said:


> Any new actual info on Disney opening yet?


nope ):


----------



## MissPotts

We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...


----------



## lilypgirl

MissPotts said:


> We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...


That is interesting I wonder what that is all about.


----------



## anthony2k7

MissPotts said:


> We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...


For which hotels?

I imagine this is just them canceling all bookings encompassing a day by day range but equally it could be to do with specific hotels remaining closed


----------



## MissPotts

lilypgirl said:


> That is interesting I wonder what that is all about.



I’m not sure, and with the shortage of rooms right now, it’s slim pickings to try and find something to replace it with...if we will even replace it.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

We're meant to be there at the start of December, I am 50/50 on whether things will be open by then let alone next month, but I guess i'm a 'glass is half empty' kind of guy.


----------



## MissPotts

anthony2k7 said:


> For which hotels?
> 
> I imagine this is just them canceling all bookings encompassing a day by day range but equally it could be to do with specific hotels remaining closed



All-Star Music


----------



## anthony2k7

lilypgirl said:


> Any new actual info on Disney opening yet?


Not that I'm aware of - for any of the parks/resorts around the world.


----------



## Sandiz08

MissPotts said:


> All-Star Music


Could it be that they are actually thinking of opening up and they need rooms for summit.  I know the summit cheer event was postponed  May until June. With final word April 24th I believe on the decision.


----------



## lilypgirl

MissPotts said:


> All-Star Music


I know that Varsity cheer and USAF are trying to have them reschedule Worlds and The Summit  for around that same time and they use the All Star hotels for this madness.  Just a conspiracy theory but maybe !!!!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

They should not be cancelling an existing reservation to accommodate a bunch of screaming kids.  Had they modified the reservation, moving them to another resort, I might think that is what is going on.  But straight up cancelling it?  That would be a very un-Disney thing to do, not that that is unheard of.


----------



## fatmanatee

Another country to keep an eye on:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250580422502879232


----------



## Ariel 1715

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We're meant to be there at the start of December, I am 50/50 on whether things will be open by then let alone next month, but I guess i'm a 'glass is half empty' kind of guy.


I have been trying to stay positive but all the new lately is so negative I am not sure they will open at all in 2020


----------



## Aron1012

xuxa777 said:


> Like others have said you are spreading misinformation, the other posters are exactly right hospitals census in Florida are way under 50%, The majority of  staffs are being laid offer furloughed not just in Florida but nationwide , even the hospitals in the hotspots in NJ are not over 100% now.  This info is easily seen in the states dept. of health And in news articles.
> 
> you are correct in hospital cannot run under 50% census , that is the reason thus are laying off and furloughing there staffs. This financially hurting the medical  system severely,



This is absolutely the case for our local hospital.  They were forced to cancel all elective surgeries and sick patients were routed to their free standing clinics for initial screening depending on symptoms.  The plan was to save all available resources at main facility for the pandemic.  Our county has had 6 cases, 3 of which are recovered and other 3 are at home in quarantine.  Two bordering counties have no positive tests yet.  

Now the hospital is trying to figure if it can financially stay open given it has had virtually no revenue for over a month.  I understand why we prepared for worst, but doesn't mean there won't be consequences to those decisions.


----------



## Jroceagles

Thegoatfeeder said:


> We're meant to be there at the start of December, I am 50/50 on whether things will be open by then let alone next month, but I guess i'm a 'glass is half empty' kind of guy.


they will be open for months come December.   fill that glass my friend!!!


----------



## Jroceagles

Ariel 1715 said:


> I have been trying to stay positive but all the new lately is so negative I am not sure they will open at all in 2020


they will!


----------



## Jroceagles

MissPotts said:


> We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...


keep us posted if they give you a reason.  Did you call?


----------



## Ariel 1715

Jroceagles said:


> they will be open for months come December.   fill that glass my friend!!!


I sure hope you are right! Fingers crossed for October!


----------



## Jroceagles

Ariel 1715 said:


> I sure hope you are right! Fingers crossed for October!


you are fine for October!   I am a glass near full person!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Ariel 1715 said:


> I have been trying to stay positive but all the new lately is so negative I am not sure they will open at all in 2020



Same here, it's been really stressing me out. I figure if I resign myself to it, then maybe i'll be less fed up if we don't get to go, and really thrilled if we do.



Jroceagles said:


> they will be open for months come December.   fill that glass my friend!!!



I need this level of positivity! Probably need something other than water in my glass to achieve it though


----------



## Ariel 1715

Jroceagles said:


> you are fine for October!   I am a glass near full person!


Thanks for your positivity  I am hoping you are right!!!


----------



## lilypgirl

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> They should not be cancelling an existing reservation to accommodate a bunch of screaming kids.  Had they modified the reservation, moving them to another resort, I might think that is what is going on.  But straight up cancelling it?  That would be a very un-Disney thing to do, not that that is unheard of.


As someone who participated in this for 8 years I agree.


----------



## focusondisney

e_yerger said:


> Would someone be able to explain/tell the story of how Disney consolidated resorts post 9/11 - did this happen? How were guests informed?



Disney closed resorts or sections of resorts because bookings were down. They did consolidate & moved reservations  to open resorts.  For example, POFQ was totally closed & sections of other resorts were closed. I don’t remember how guests were notified because I wasn’t affected.  But at a certain point, FQ was listed as closed & you  couldn’t make reservations there.  However parks were only closed for a day, not for months.


----------



## tink2424

aibo said:


> we won’t get back to normal because normal was the problem



How was normal the problem?  I'm genuinely curious as I see people say this and really don't understand.


----------



## lilypgirl

tink2424 said:


> How was normal the problem?  I'm genuinely curious as I see people say this and really don't understand.



I am interested in this as well!


----------



## Farro

tink2424 said:


> How was normal the problem?  I'm genuinely curious as I see people say this and really don't understand.



It wasn't. Covid is the problem.


----------



## xuxa777

tink2424 said:


> How was normal the problem?  I'm genuinely curious as I see people say this and really don't understand.


We don’t  need to go down that discussion path here as that will go off the rails fast. Like others say Covid is the problem we are discussing here


----------



## tink2424

Farro said:


> It wasn't. Covid is the problem.


Exactly!  Let's not give away our freedoms because everyone is afraid.  COVID is here to stay so while I'm supportive of the current shut down we need to realize life has to go on and we need to figure out a way to go back to normal.

Disney needs to come back and be what is was again - Fireworks, shows, parades, etc.  Maybe they are not that way at first due to cost cutting and social distancing but normal was NOT the problem.

EDIT: Sorry I didn't want to start a rabbit hole but was looking for a genuine answer.  I know we will get through this and back to Disney that we love.


----------



## mmackeymouse

anthony2k7 said:


> For which hotels?
> 
> I imagine this is just them canceling all bookings encompassing a day by day range but equally it could be to do with specific hotels remaining closed



Yeah...the thing is...I would imagine if they were doing this, they would make sure to take care of existing reservations by moving them or offering them another resort. 

Not just cancel them and leave them high and dry. I would be very disappointed in Disney if that were the case.


----------



## imjustafatkid

MissPotts said:


> We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...



Wow. We have a reservation for May 4-9 at Animal Kingdom Lodge and have not yet gotten a notification that it has been cancelled, so I'm sure they haven't cancelled May stays starting May 4 yet which would mean they also haven't cancelled June stays yet.


----------



## MissPotts

lilypgirl said:


> I know that Varsity cheer and USAF are trying to have them reschedule Worlds and The Summit  for around that same time and they use the All Star hotels for this madness.  Just a conspiracy theory but maybe !!!!


 Hmmmm!


----------



## sromanello815

We are due to be in Disney on August 16 at the Poly. I'm half excited and half nervous that our trip won't happen. I don't know how to feel about all of this


----------



## xuxa777

lilypgirl said:


> I know that Varsity cheer and USAF are trying to have them reschedule Worlds and The Summit  for around that same time and they use the All Star hotels for this madness.  Just a conspiracy theory but maybe !!!!



That is a good observation, makes sense for Disney. They could still hold the competitions, maybe no crowd (which would be a bummer) but very doable. Plus they could do this without the park being open, which probably wont be open in June, answers the questions that some had, why would anyone stay at the resorts without the park, well this is one big case. Lends more credance to the resorts being open in June.


----------



## KBoopaloo

imjustafatkid said:


> Wow. We have a reservation for May 4-9 at Animal Kingdom Lodge and have not yet gotten a notification that it has been cancelled, so I'm sure they haven't cancelled May stays starting May 4 yet which would mean they also haven't cancelled June stays yet.


Over on the Theme Parks board some folks have reported their reservations being canceled for early May and a lot of the Disney news sites have reported cancellation emails starting to go out for stays through May 16. It seems like some May stays are being cancelled now but lots of people are reporting not receiving anything from Disney yet.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

KBoopaloo said:


> Over on the Theme Parks board some folks have reported their reservations being canceled for early May and a lot of the Disney news sites have reported cancellation emails starting to go out for stays through May 16. It seems like some May stays are being cancelled now but lots of people are reporting not receiving anything from Disney yet.



Was just about to post the same.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> That is a good observation, makes sense for Disney. They could still hold the competitions, maybe no crowd (which would be a bummer) but very doable. Plus they could do this without the park being open, which probably wont be open in June, answers the questions that some had, why would anyone stay at the resorts without the park, well this is one big case. Lends more credance to the resorts being open in June.



A crowd of cheer families is still a crowd.  Until the restrictions on large group gatherings are lifted, resort or park or ESPN Sports complex won’t make a difference.


----------



## Sandiz08

The cheer competitions are a big deal. A lot of money and preparation go into routines. It would depend on how many gyms are actually participating. I know some gyms have pulled out. The National cheer org has already said the competitions will not happen past June 30. The new season would start July 1, so there may just not be any this year.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Farro said:


> It wasn't. Covid is the problem.


CoViD exposed the problems...

People being overall not hygienic was the problem. 
My shop went from using 1 tub a soap in a month to 4-5 and that is with a few less people.

People coming to work even if they are sick was the problem.
My shop/office frequently has sick people come in to work to power through...heck even now people are still coming in sick

People who are sick are not being able to get tested immediately is the problem.
My dad and his wife had CoViD and it took them 6 different calls and 4 different Dr virtual visits before they would agree to testing.  Once tested it took 12 days to get them their positive results. 

Many more problems exposed but this is just to give an idea


----------



## HuskieJohn

MissPotts said:


> We had a split-stay reservation for June 22-29 and last night we got a notification that Disney was canceling our first night (no explanation and today it was removed from MDE). They still haven’t canceled our second stay...



What resorts were you booked for?  

I wondering if the rumors from the other site that shall not be named about room cancellations if that is true for only some resorts.

My guess is the canceled room was from a non-DVC resort and your good reservation if from a resort that has DVC...but just a guess.


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A crowd of cheer families is still a crowd.  Until the restrictions on large group gatherings are lifted, resort or park or ESPN Sports complex won’t make a difference.



By no crowd, I meant no cheer families or friends in the building, which at these competitions is pretty much the crowd


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

KBoopaloo said:


> Over on the Theme Parks board some folks have reported their reservations being canceled for early May and a lot of the Disney news sites have reported cancellation emails starting to go out for stays through May 16. It seems like some May stays are being cancelled now but lots of people are reporting not receiving anything from Disney yet.


I imagine they are doing it in waves--canceling all of May at one time would result in a flood of calls, so cancel in increments and deal with those individuals.  I cannot imagine Disney reopening in May, especially since Universal has announced it is closed through the end of May.


----------



## Moliphino

KBoopaloo said:


> Over on the Theme Parks board some folks have reported their reservations being canceled for early May and a lot of the Disney news sites have reported cancellation emails starting to go out for stays through May 16. It seems like some May stays are being cancelled now but lots of people are reporting not receiving anything from Disney yet.



My May 16-24 is still showing in MDE, as are all my fastpasses and ADRs. I'm pretty sure it won't be happening, but it's not canceled yet.


----------



## Farro

HuskieJohn said:


> CoViD exposed the problems...
> 
> People being overall not hygienic was the problem.
> My shop went from using 1 tub a soap in a month to 4-5 and that is with a few less people.
> 
> People coming to work even if they are sick was the problem.
> My shop/office frequently has sick people come in to work to power through...heck even now people are still coming in sick
> 
> People who are sick are not being able to get tested immediately is the problem.
> My dad and his wife had CoViD and it took them 6 different calls and 4 different Dr virtual visits before they would agree to testing.  Once tested it took 12 days to get them their positive results.
> 
> Many more problems exposed but this is just to give an idea



Would love to expand on your list - especially some of the causes of your above problems, but can't on this thread.

Post on another forum!


----------



## anthony2k7

HuskieJohn said:


> What resorts were you booked for?
> 
> I wondering if the rumors from the other site that shall not be named about room cancellations if that is true for only some resorts.
> 
> My guess is the canceled room was from a non-DVC resort and your good reservation if from a resort that has DVC...but just a guess.


Makes sense. Far more sense than the cheer event theory.

I predicted a while ago several resorts would remain closed - especially the ones with only buses for transport and no DVC.


----------



## mmackeymouse

HuskieJohn said:


> What resorts were you booked for?
> 
> I wondering if the rumors from the other site that shall not be named about room cancellations if that is true for only some resorts.
> 
> *My guess is the canceled room was from a non-DVC resort and your good reservation if from a resort that has DVC...but just a guess.*



This entirely makes sense. The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is that it was cancelled, with no explanation. And, Disney wasn't even offering any sort of re-schedule option. 

If they start shutting down resorts, I fully expect/expected them to make good on those reservations, and move them around, even if it is to a mod, even if it is to a Deluxe, like SSR. I would not expect them to just cancel, with absolutely no help to the guest.


----------



## lilypgirl

anthony2k7 said:


> Makes sense. Far more sense than the cheer event theory.
> 
> I predicted a while ago several resorts would remain closed - especially the ones with only buses for transport and no DVC.


Lots of money to be had by both Disney and Varsity at these competitions so don’t  count it out so quickly.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> By no crowd, I meant no cheer families or friends in the building, which at these competitions is pretty much the crowd



Speaking  as someone who for many years attended national & International competitions.  (dance not cheer) The audience is only a small part of the competition, cheer groups tend to be very large onto themselves, many studios and many age levels competing. Not unusual to have several thousand kids at a large meet. 

I’ve been during Pop Warner a few times, you have kids all over the resorts practicing their routines - how do you take the group (who are not practicing right now due to the group size restrictions & social distancing) to a competition and expect them not to socialize or practice before hitting the stage to compete.  Add in crowded dressing areas, arrivals at the venue about two hours before your time slot in case of last minute scheduling changes and the kid’s themselves watching their competitors..  it’s always a crowd. 

It’s great to be optimistic but the logistics of group gathering still come into play.


----------



## Sandiz08

lilypgirl said:


> Lots of money to be had by both Disney and Varsity at these competitions so don’t  count it out so quickly.


Yep, my daughter does cheer. She isn’t competing this year. The only thing that’s confusing is why the previous poster wasn’t notified about the cancellation.


----------



## MissPotts

HuskieJohn said:


> What resorts were you booked for?
> 
> I wondering if the rumors from the other site that shall not be named about room cancellations if that is true for only some resorts.
> 
> My guess is the canceled room was from a non-DVC resort and your good reservation if from a resort that has DVC...but just a guess.



actually both were Value - Music and Movies. Music was canceled


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

MissPotts said:


> actually both were Value - Music and Movies. Music was canceled



Have you called to find out why yet?


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Speaking  as someone who for many years attended national & International competitions.  (dance not cheer) The audience is only a small part of the competition, cheer groups tend to be very large onto themselves, many studios and many age levels competing. Not unusual to have several thousand kids at a large meet.
> 
> I’ve been during Pop Warner a few times, you have kids all over the resorts practicing their routines - how do you take the group (who are not practicing right now due to the group size restrictions & social distancing) to a competition and expect them not to socialize or practice before hitting the stage to compete.  Add in crowded dressing areas, arrivals at the venue about two hours before your time slot in case of last minute scheduling changes and the kid’s themselves watching their competitors..  it’s always a crowd.
> 
> It’s great to be optimistic but the logistics of group gathering still come into play.



Yes I sadly know from experience too, plus we have all seen CHEER on netflix by now  (for those that haven't you should, it is good).  There will be ways to mitigate around any issues to handle these events in June. It might not happen because of other issues, but the are probably trying to see if they can do it.


----------



## Jroceagles

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Have you called to find out why yet?


yes love to hear what they say


----------



## MissPotts

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Have you called to find out why yet?



DH is calling today to get more info. Our magical express reservation was not canceled, but is now showing for arrival for our second stay. Very strange.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

MissPotts said:


> DH is calling today to get more info. Our magical express reservation was not canceled, but is now showing for arrival for our second stay. Very strange.



Keep us posted, like others I’m curious why a cancellation and not a relocation.


----------



## HuskieJohn

mmackeymouse said:


> This entirely makes sense. The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is that it was cancelled, with no explanation. And, Disney wasn't even offering any sort of re-schedule option.
> 
> If they start shutting down resorts, I fully expect/expected them to make good on those reservations, and move them around, even if it is to a mod, even if it is to a Deluxe, like SSR. I would not expect them to just cancel, with absolutely no help to the guest.



Agreed.  If that were me and was flying in/out and now had a day or two without a room I would be upset and on the phone until it was resolved.


----------



## HuskieJohn

MissPotts said:


> actually both were Value - Music and Movies. Music was canceled



Well there goes my DVC theory.  Anyways, please keep us updated.

Were you flying in or were you planning on driving?


----------



## MissPotts

HuskieJohn said:


> Well there goes my DVC theory.  Anyways, please keep us updated.
> 
> Were you flying in or were you planning on driving?


 Will do! We were flying into MCO after midnight on the 22nd, switching to ASM on Tuesday.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandiz08 said:


> Could it be that they are actually thinking of opening up and they need rooms for summit.  I know the summit cheer event was postponed  May until June. With final word April 24th I believe on the decision.


I was wondering if it’s bc of staffing shortages they plan to consolidate & not open up all hotels. So maybe that hotel won’t be one that’s open?


----------



## mmackeymouse

HuskieJohn said:


> Agreed.  If that were me and was flying in/out and now had a day or two without a room I would be upset and on the phone until it was resolved.



Well, me too. That said, I feel like Disney should be taking care of their guests and those existing reservations. I, the guest, shouldn't HAVE to call to get it resolved. Not to compare World and Cruise Line, but I feel like..."We will offer you a refund OR you can call to re-book at one of these three resorts." sounds much better than just cancelling, point blank, period. 

It's going to affect their call center, either way. Either people are going to be calling to re-book or choose the resort they want to stay at. Or they are going to be calling, upset that they are being cancelled with no explanation. An even better solution would be, "Hey, your resort is going to be closed, we are moving you to Port Orleans Riverside." Sure, there will still probably be people calling upset or wanting to book somewhere else. But, I think a lot of people will just be thankful and take the re-booking. 

I am sure once people call, they will be taken care of. But, they shouldn't have to. Disney should be proactive in offering re-bookings.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> I was wondering if it’s bc of staffing shortages they plan to consolidate & not open up all hotels. So maybe that hotel won’t be one that’s open?



I could absolutely see in June Disney not having all 3 all-stars open but in that case you think you would move people to one of the open ones and not completely cancel it.


----------



## xuxa777

Still on my prediction that the Disney parks will open in July, and Disney Springs in May. As expected PGA officially released it schedule starting June 8th - no crowds of course, but this shows things are moving forward. Trends in data worldwide continue to improve. COuntries like Spain and Germany are starting to open back up

At this point what is going to affect Disney much much more than any virus/infection issue after these next 2 months is the 22 million+ people being unemployed. There will be a whole lot of families that won't be going to Disney for the next year or so. Social distancing in the parks won't be a problem


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

LSUmiss said:


> I was wondering if it’s bc of staffing shortages they plan to consolidate & not open up all hotels. So maybe that hotel won’t be one that’s open?



Possibly but they should have moved them to an open hotel, not cancelled the night altogether.  Maybe there was a mix up.


----------



## xuxa777

mmackeymouse said:


> Well, me too. That said, I feel like Disney should be taking care of their guests and those existing reservations. I, the guest, shouldn't HAVE to call to get it resolved. Not to compare World and Cruise Line, but I feel like..."We will offer you a refund OR you can call to re-book at one of these three resorts." sounds much better than just cancelling, point blank, period.
> 
> It's going to affect their call center, either way. Either people are going to be calling to re-book or choose the resort they want to stay at. Or they are going to be calling, upset that they are being cancelled with no explanation. An even better solution would be, "Hey, your resort is going to be closed, we are moving you to Port Orleans Riverside." Sure, there will still probably be people calling upset or wanting to book somewhere else. But, I think a lot of people will just be thankful and take the re-booking.
> 
> I am sure once people call, they will be taken care of. But, they shouldn't have to. Disney should be proactive in offering re-bookings.



Disney is handling a unprecendented closure of their parks, extremely fluid data and all reps are working from home. Expectations of the standard level of service that you describe is a bit much under these circumstances. I am sure it will be sorted in the next few days, the trip isn't for another month and a half. It hasn't even been 24 hours since they got the notice. I expect great service from Disney but perspective here.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Still on my prediction that the Disney parks will open in July, and Disney Springs in May. As expected PGA officially released it schedule starting June 8th - no crowds of course, but this shows things are moving forward. Trends in data worldwide continue to improve. COuntries like Spain and Germany are starting to open back up
> 
> At this point what is going to affect Disney much much more than any virus/infection issue after these next 2 months is the 22 million+ people being unemployed. There will be a whole lot of families that won't be going to Disney for the next year or so. Social distancing in the parks won't be a problem


A PGA event is much different then Disney opening. With no crowds and only the golfers around its easy to keep social distancing. Its a whole different ballgame when it comes to Disney.


----------



## juice0358

lilypgirl said:


> Lots of money to be had by both Disney and Varsity at these competitions so don’t  count it out so quickly.


If you think the "lots of money" (drop in the bucket for Disney to be frank) that could be made for holding an event with thousands of kids vs the optics of those kids get sick a couple weeks after is worth it? You must not own a business, not all revenue equals profit.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> A PGA event is much different then Disney opening. With no crowds and only the golfers around its easy to keep social distancing. Its a whole different ballgame when it comes to Disney.


Exactly. I dont understand why they are even bringing PGA into the conversation at all.


----------



## mmackeymouse

xuxa777 said:


> Disney is handling a unprecendented closure of their parks, extremely fluid data and all reps are working from home. Expectations of the standard level of service that you describe is a bit much under these circumstances. I am sure it will be sorted in the next few days, the trip isn't for another month and a half. It hasn't even been 24 hours since they got the notice. I expect great service from Disney but perspective here.



I completely understand. And I am not saying I would call and chew them out. 

And I am not suggesting that they go above and beyond...offering unlimited FPs and free dining for people displaced by a room being moved. 

All I am saying is I would expect the very basic level of service, which is for Disney to take care of the people that have existing reservations. 

I give Disney some grace here in a very difficult situation, I do. But, what this strikes me as is "We are going to cancel reservations at resorts we will be shutting down, and if they call, we'll take care of them. But, if they don't call, and they just accept the cancellation, that's one less room we have to worry about." I do hope that's not the case here. But, it's just what it strikes me as.


----------



## Searc

Sandiz08 said:


> The cheer competitions are a big deal. A lot of money and preparation go into routines. It would depend on how many gyms are actually participating. I know some gyms have pulled out. The National cheer org has already said the competitions will not happen past June 30. The new season would start July 1, so there may just not be any this year.


The Olympics are a much bigger deal and cost billions of dollars, and they aren't happening until next year.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> The Olympics are a much bigger deal and cost billions of dollars, and they aren't happening until next year.


But they are also an international event.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. I dont understand why they are even bringing PGA into the conversation at all.



It is the first major sports organization in the country to officially announce events. An indicator that is the first step that things are starting to open, which will direclty affect when Disney will be opening, sets the timeline somewhat.


----------



## Sandiz08

Searc said:


> The Olympics are a much bigger deal and cost billions of dollars, and they aren't happening until next year.


For some reason these cheer gyms are being told to wait until the end of April to get an answer. I don't believe these events should be held, but its also very strange they are still holding out hope for this.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> It is the first major sports organization in the country to officially announce events. A indicator that is a step that things are starting to open,


It maybe an indicator but to me it's an indicator that social distancing is also going to be around for awhile. Cause of that I don't see how any theme park let alone Disney can open with social distancing in place. People don't do it now at grocery stores.


----------



## AndreaDM

Isn't Music in the middle of renovations? Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> It maybe an indicator but to me it's an indicator that social distancing is also going to be around for awhile. Cause of that I don't see how any theme park let alone Disney can open with social distancing in place. People don't do it now at grocery stores.



New guidelines are coming out today about social distancing.  They will probably change many times in the coming months.  So we really need to see what the definition of "social distancing" looks like everytime it changes.


----------



## marinejjh

Sandiz08 said:


> Could it be that they are actually thinking of opening up and they need rooms for summit.  I know the summit cheer event was postponed  May until June. With final word April 24th I believe on the decision.


Just my 2 cents, but AAU track is scheduled the 1st 10 days of July at Disney,and a very reputable person I'm in contact with said its not going to happen. If Disney isn't open to full capacity, they aren't going to have the Cheer or any events. More people are packed together during those events than a parade.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> New guidelines are coming out today about social distancing.  They will probably change many times in the coming months.  So we really need to see what the definition of "social distancing" looks like everytime it changes.


I agree but til there is a way to treat this virus in some way, I doubt you will see Disney go back to the way it was. There is no way they can go back to having people shoulder to shoulder. I do think they will open sooner rather than later but it won't be the same magical place people are used to.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Spridell said:


> New guidelines are coming out today about social distancing.  They will probably change many times in the coming months.  So we really need to see what the definition of "social distancing" looks like everytime it changes.



Unless it is redefined to a margin lower than 2 feet or so, there is no way Disney crowds are manageable.  People are packed in like sardines in queue lines, restaurant lines, on buses, in the security lines.  Spread those lines out more than a few feet between unrelated parties and they become longer than sustainable.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I





Jrb1979 said:


> A PGA event is much different then Disney opening. With no crowds and only the golfers around its easy to keep social distancing. Its a whole different ballgame when it comes to Disney.


I just dont know what Disneys version of social distancing will be. I was at my local grocery store this am and trust me there are a lot of people who do not have a clue or may not care. Dont get me started on the mask wearing. I live in Pa where as of Sunday night businesses will have the right to refuse you entry if you are not wearing mask. I agree people playing golf without the crowds is a lot easier to enforce and manage. I know that Disney will do what they feel they need to do but I don't envy them or the cms that will have to enforce the guidelines.


----------



## Sandiz08

marinejjh said:


> Just my 2 cents, but AAU track is scheduled the 1st 10 days of July at Disney,and a very reputable person I'm in contact with said its not going to happen. If Disney isn't open to full capacity, they aren't going to have the Cheer or any events. More people are packed together during those events than a parade.


Agree, I don't see it happening. The teams haven't even been practicing or showing up to their gyms. They are just all held in limbo with no word on if the events are actually happening, which most don't see happening. The money from all the reservations and competition is probably just being held back for other reasons.


----------



## xuxa777

Sandiz08 said:


> For some reason these cheer gyms are being told to wait until the end of April to get an answer. I don't believe these events should be held, but its also very strange they are still holding out hope for this.



Probably because we will have much more info on the virus by then, and will make it easier to green light the events. Look how much has changed over the past two weeks. The US government predicted even *after* the lock-downs,  at the beginning of April that 100,000-240,000 could die in the next two weeks. In reality only 33,000 have died since February. Things are changing dramatically.


----------



## chad_1138

Orange County Mayor Says Walt Disney World Will Play Key Role in Post-Pandemic Reopening Process


----------



## Tigger's ally

We have a split stay in late June for the same timeframe as the previous poster and have not had anything cancelled.  Ours is a split with the Riv/OKW.  It is the promo offer because we had to re-schedule our early May trip.  Will let you all know if I hear anything about ours.


----------



## Spridell

chad_1138 said:


> Orange County Mayor Says Walt Disney World Will Play Key Role in Post-Pandemic Reopening Process



Looks like tomorrow Orange County will lay out its plan to reopen


----------



## JPM4

We were there for Christmas this past year. We were shoulder to shoulder with guests after parades,the corridor between iasw and ppf.


Tigger's ally said:


> We have a split stay in late June for the same timeframe as the previous poster and have not had anything cancelled.  Ours is a split with the Riv/OKW.  It is the promo offer because we had to re-schedule our early May trip.  Will let you all know if I hear anything about ours.


We also switched ours with offer to first week of July. Still on the fence about what we are going to do. I know we won’t hear anything anytime soon and I do feel it will be open by then but haven’t decided if we want to go and everything is scaled down.


----------



## Krandor

Sandiz08 said:


> Agree, I don't see it happening. The teams haven't even been practicing or showing up to their gyms. They are just all held in limbo with no word on if the events are actually happening, which most don't see happening. The money from all the reservations and competition is probably just being held back for other reasons.



That is a good point on all athletic events.  Even if you can hold the event has there been sufficent time for athlethers to train/condition.  You can't just throw even pro players out there without practice time or you are risking a lot of injurues.


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> Looks like tomorrow Orange County will lay out its plan to reopen



I couldn't read it- short summary please?


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Probably because we will have much more info on the virus by then, and will make it easier to green light the events. Look how much has changed over the past two weeks. The US government predicted even *after* the lock-downs,  at the beginning of April that 100,000-240,000 could die in the next two weeks. In reality only 33,000 have died since February. Things are changing dramatically.



The big thing is we need some kind of threatment.  I know we have heard about several drugs with promise but none so far have completed field trials for covid.  Right now treatment seems to be help with oxygen to give the body time to fight it,   If we can get a viable treatment for it that would change the situation a lot.


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> I couldn't read it- short summary please?



Basically the mayor said he is working with Disney.  Disney will help with guidance on how to re-open the small business around Orlando.  Mayor hopes by June most small business will be open again with some restrictions.  Detailed plan to be laid out tomorrow. 

 FWIW Florida as whole plan will also be laid out tomorrow.


----------



## gotomu212

xuxa777 said:


> Probably because we will have much more info on the virus by then, and will make it easier to green light the events. Look how much has changed over the past two weeks. The US government predicted even *after* the lock-downs,  at the beginning of April that 100,000-240,000 could die in the next two weeks. In reality only 33,000 have died since February. Things are changing dramatically.



Just to clarify those predictions of 100-200k were not for the next two weeks, they were through August. They did not say or think 20k a day were going to die.


----------



## xuxa777

Krandor said:


> The big thing is we need some kind of threatment.  I know we have heard about several drugs with promise but none so far have completed field trials for covid.  Right now treatment seems to be help with oxygen to give the body time to fight it,   If we can get a viable treatment for it that would change the situation a lot.



In my opinion and hopefully the data will continue to show it, is we will need to protect the elderly and be generally more hygenic and wash hands like we are doing now. I don't think in the fall social distancing will be as important nor will masks. this will make things much easier for Disney and of course like you said treatment will also help. Just my opinion and I know people will disagree strongly with this, no need to argue it because no one knows for sure.


----------



## C&Jx2

Farro said:


> I couldn't read it- short summary please?





> According to Click Orlando, Mayor Jerry Demings is taking the first steps to explore the potential reopening of some businesses in the aftermath of the pandemic, assembling a team of 45 business leaders to guide the way.
> 
> While the team will recruit small business owners from hair salons and barber shops, it will also look to theme park operators for advice on how to manage business as things begin to reopen. Demings noted that Disney could play a key role due to their experience as Orange County’s largest employer, as well as their experiences abroad with theme parks in Hong Kong, Shanghai, and Tokyo. Demings stated about Disney’s global experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “They’ve experienced some things — in terms of the planning process — that I believe could be beneficial and constructive to us as we begin to respond to the very uniqueness of our county.”
> 
> 
> 
> Demings is working in conjunction with neighboring Seminole, Osceola, and Lake counties, since so many of their residents commute to Orange County for work.
> 
> At some point today, President Trump will be announcing his timetable for the governors of some states to possibly reopen some businesses before May 1. Plans for Orange County are expected to be announced on Friday. Disney has yet to make any official statements regarding a potential re-opening date or process
Click to expand...


----------



## Tigger's ally

JPM4 said:


> We were there for Christmas this past year. We were shoulder to shoulder with guests after parades,the corridor between iasw and ppf.
> 
> We also switched ours with offer to first week of July. Still on the fence about what we are going to do. I know we won’t hear anything anytime soon and I do feel it will be open by then but haven’t decided if we want to go and everything is scaled down.


IF the hotel is open, we will go.  However, we have been many times and often do trips with no parks or one day at the parks.  As long as we can go to DS and eat in a comfortable manner, and shop at our leisure we will go.  If we have to wear masks so be it.   I think mandatory masks might be the key to opening sooner.  Even if you have to wear them at the restaurant until you get seated and they have open spaces.  I do think they will limit guests, both hotel and parks when they open.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> In my opinion and hopefully the data will continue to show it, is we will need to protect the elderly and be generally more hygenic and wash hands like we are doing now. I don't think in the fall social distancing will be as important nor will masks. this will make things much easier for Disney and of course like you said treatment will also help. Just my opinion and I know people will disagree strongly with this, no need to argue it because no one knows for sure.



Hopefully so.  Hard to know.  I just know for me I don't want to go to the hospital.   try to avoid that at all costs so I'm doing what I can not to get this thing.  Now if I knew if I got it I could go to a doctor and get a perscrption for widget powder then rest 2-3 days and be fine that would be a totally different situation then looking at 10-20% chance of going to the hospital.     For me at least.


----------



## xuxa777

gotomu212 said:


> Just to clarify those predictions of 100-200k were not for the next two weeks, they were through August. They did not say or think 20k a day were going to die.



Sure, but the vast majority were going to be in April due to the forecast peak at the time.


----------



## yulilin3

Not Disney directly,  but a friend of mine is housekeeping manager at the Swan  and she got an email from management (Marriott) that they are trying to open up the first week of May


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> Not Disney directly,  but a friend of mine is housekeeping manager at the Swan  and she got an email from management (Marriott) that they are trying to open up the first week of May



That makes sense I could see the Marriott properties open first in May. If true Disney Springs will definitely open in early May


----------



## Nvrgrowup

NYS  L.A. and DC just extended stay at home order till at least May 15th. I wonder how that will affect the travel restrictions in Florida and Disney.


----------



## Spridell

Nvrgrowup said:


> NYS  L.A. and DC just extended stay at home order till at least May 15th. I wonder how that will affect the travel restrictions in Florida and Disney.


We should know the answer to that by tomorrow


----------



## xuxa777

Nvrgrowup said:


> NYS  L.A. and DC just extended stay at home order till at least May 15th. I wonder how that will affect the travel restrictions in Florida and Disney.


 Not surprised by that at all, I imagine the travel "restrictions" from NY area will stay in place at least until then.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Spridell said:


> We should know the answer to that by tomorrow


Why tomorrow?


----------



## Spridell

CvilleDiane said:


> Why tomorrow?



Florida is laying out their plan tomorrow and it was mentioned yesterday that this topic would be addreessed.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Not Disney directly,  but a friend of mine is housekeeping manager at the Swan  and she got an email from management (Marriott) that they are trying to open up the first week of May



I have a friend from a CP years ago that works Front Desk at Dolphin and she told me the same thing.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> It is the first major sports organization in the country to officially announce events. An indicator that is the first step that things are starting to open, which will direclty affect when Disney will be opening, sets the timeline somewhat.


But its possibly the most obvious sport with social distancing built in already! It proves nothing.


----------



## vinotinto

Krandor said:


> The big thing is we need some kind of threatment.  I know we have heard about several drugs with promise but none so far have completed field trials for covid.  Right now treatment seems to be help with oxygen to give the body time to fight it,   If we can get a viable treatment for it that would change the situation a lot.


Agreed. Viable treatment will reduce the concerns about waiting for a vaccine.

Emory is starting a clinical trial that sounds very promising. Clinical trials will start later this spring, so won't be helpful for anyone thinking about Disney in the near future, but they think this treatment could be effective against other coronaviruses, and given that there's been 3 major coronaviruses in the last 20 years, this is important.
https://news.emory.edu/stories/2020/04/covid_eidd_2801_lung/index.html


----------



## LSUmiss

Nvrgrowup said:


> NYS  L.A. and DC just extended stay at home order till at least May 15th. I wonder how that will affect the travel restrictions in Florida and Disney.


Yeah that’s my concern. So far I still live in a hotspot & FL won’t let us in without quarantine. We don’t have a trip booked til end of July so I’m hoping all that nonsense is lifted by then.


----------



## rteetz

Food for thought...

https://sports.yahoo.com/why-walt-d...-the-nba-to-salvage-its-season-142557713.html


----------



## imjustafatkid

KBoopaloo said:


> Over on the Theme Parks board some folks have reported their reservations being canceled for early May and a lot of the Disney news sites have reported cancellation emails starting to go out for stays through May 16. It seems like some May stays are being cancelled now but lots of people are reporting not receiving anything from Disney yet.



In my case I still have resort reservation, fastpasses, and dining reservations and nothing has been cancelled yet. If Disney had already decided to close my week, I would think the fastpasses would not be showing at the very least.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah that’s my concern. So far I still live in a hotspot & FL won’t let us in without quarantine. We don’t have a trip booked til end of July so I’m hoping all that nonsense is lifted by then.


Hope so for you and many others.  We all definitely need some sunshine and something happy to look forward to.


----------



## andyman8

Also worth noting: if we were following Shanghai Disney’s timeline, we would see DS open and at least some Disney Resort Hotels open at the very beginning of May. I’m not saying we are or that would be the case; I don’t know at what point in the outbreak/curve SDR closed versus when we did nor if the outbreak here bares enough similarities to provide a reliable indication of what’s to come. But I thought about it this morning and thought that was interesting.

P.S. At the same time, UOR has said its entire “destination” will remain closed through at least May 31, including CityWalk and all of its hotels. It surprises me they’d be that bold. Disney clearly has a little more wiggle room to test the waters with a potential DS reopening.


----------



## wallawallakids

Nvrgrowup said:


> NYS  L.A. and DC just extended stay at home order till at least May 15th. I wonder how that will affect the travel restrictions in Florida and Disney.



WA state has an order until May 4, but the governor spoke yesterday about extending it again. I’m surprised at the report of the Swan opening May 1 with so many states extending these stay at home orders but maybe they think they can get enough locals and people from states in the south to fill rooms that they don’t need the northern and western states?  It’s interesting. I feel like our side of the country and the NE is a long way from opening which makes me nervous about our Disney trip in July. Guess it just goes to show how different the feelings are depending on the location within the US.


----------



## Jrb1979

wallawallakids said:


> WA state has an order until May 4, but the governor spoke yesterday about extending it again. I’m surprised at the report of the Swan opening May 1 with so many states extending these stay at home orders but maybe they think they can get enough locals and people from states in the south to fill rooms that they don’t need the northern and western states?  It’s interesting. I feel like our side of the country and the NE is a long way from opening which makes me nervous about our Disney trip in July. Guess it just goes to show how different the feelings are depending on the location within the US.


Here in Ontario Canada they extended ours for 28 more days. Seeing all these places keeping it in place til mid May is telling. With these restrictions in place this long I can't see how we jump right to opening the parks in a month.


----------



## anthony2k7

My take away from the swan etc was that the poster I think said that they hope to open then. So that's just the current plan. Could yet change....


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> My take away from the swan etc was that the poster I think said that they hope to open then. So that's just the current plan. Could yet change....


or it may not change and we see signs of moving forward


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Jrb1979 said:


> Here in Ontario Canada they extended ours for 28 more days. Seeing all these places keeping it in place til mid May is telling. With these restrictions in place this long I can't see how we jump right to opening the parks in a month.


UK just extended lockdown for at least another three weeks.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I can see Marriott/Bonvoy calling back their housekeeping staff in May.. both the Swan & Dolphin will require major cleaning & disinfection before welcoming guests back. It would also provide potential guests reassurance that all has been done to ensure their safety. 
It would re-employ the staff and give both hotels the chance to thoroughly clean while no guests are present.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Food for thought...
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/why-walt-d...-the-nba-to-salvage-its-season-142557713.html


Picturing a bunch of NBA players trying to make themselves comfortable in the tiny bathrooms at Pop Century gives me a fun visual at least.


----------



## rteetz

KBoopaloo said:


> Picturing a bunch of NBA players trying to make themselves comfortable in the tiny bathrooms at Pop Century gives me a fun visual at least.


True but if they are going to do the single site model WDW is probably the best option there is.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> True but if they are going to do the single site model WDW is probably the best option there is.



Agreed, plus it would give Disney an influx of cash they surely need right now. If they determine that opening the parks will be impossible for a few more months but they have the opportunity to host the rest of the NBA season, I hope that's a deal that can be worked out.


----------



## charmed59

xuxa777 said:


> As expected PGA officially released it schedule starting June 8th - no crowds of course, but this shows things are moving forward.



I’m surprised the PGA didn’t just drop the crowds and continue.  In many areas golf is labeled a essential service, as with minor modifications it can be the perfect social distancing recreation.  Even at Disney World right now the golf courses are open.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Connecticut lock down orders were extended through 5/20 a few days ago.


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Connecticut lock down orders were extended through 5/20 a few days ago.


that was expected. CT, NY, NJ and PA will start phased opening together late may early June


----------



## yankeesfan123

charmed59 said:


> I’m surprised the PGA didn’t just drop the crowds and continue.  In many areas golf is labeled a essential service, as with minor modifications it can be the perfect social distancing recreation.  Even at Disney World right now the golf courses are open.


I agree with this, but there was probably an initial hope it would only last two weeks and maybe they could start back up with crowds.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> I agree we can't go quickly  back to normal for Disney or anywhere based on the information we have today. My opinion is we will find out so much more as far as infection rate, method of infection etc. that will allow us to smartly reopen.  We will learn that even as soon as two weeks and even more in two months.
> 
> Two weeks ago our leading scientists said to expect *at least *100K deaths from this virus *with* the strict lockdowns/stay at home. As we learned more information they don't say that today. This is nothing more to illlustrate how quickly the changes are.


disney will be open with a "new" normal.  I think that is what xuxa777 has always said.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> disney will be open with a "new" normal.  I think that is what xuxa777 has always said.


That's not what iv got from their posts.

They have suggested it doesn't really spread outdoors and so no real mitigation is needed previously.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> That's not what iv got from their posts.
> 
> They have suggested it doesn't really spread outdoors and so no real mitigation is needed previously.


when they open July, August...it will be with safe measure put in place.  Nothing 100% but with  precautions


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> That's not what iv got from their posts.
> 
> They have suggested it doesn't really spread outdoors and so no real mitigation is needed previously.



My opinion is Disney will open mid July, with social distancing , with some mix of virtual queues and/or masks in queues, hand washing important, maybe wipes like the cruises. no fireworks or parades for the time being, also possible temp checks on entry. Over time those things will relax because you are correct, in my opinion I think we will find out it doesn't spread outdoors in any meaningful way or over a short period of time etc.


----------



## TwoMisfits

charmed59 said:


> I’m surprised the PGA didn’t just drop the crowds and continue.  In many areas golf is labeled a essential service, as with minor modifications it can be the perfect social distancing recreation.  Even at Disney World right now the golf courses are open.



It was probably the logistics of flying from tourney to tourney and hotel stays...and international players getting in...

I'm assuming to restart, they are gonna contract with single empty hotels at each site...and charter flights from one tourney to the other for the players...


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmackeymouse said:


> I completely understand. And I am not saying I would call and chew them out.
> 
> And I am not suggesting that they go above and beyond...offering unlimited FPs and free dining for people displaced by a room being moved.
> 
> All I am saying is I would expect the very basic level of service, which is for Disney to take care of the people that have existing reservations.
> 
> I give Disney some grace here in a very difficult situation, I do. But, what this strikes me as is "We are going to cancel reservations at resorts we will be shutting down, and if they call, we'll take care of them. But, if they don't call, and they just accept the cancellation, that's one less room we have to worry about." I do hope that's not the case here. But, it's just what it strikes me as.


That would be awful. I expected Disney to proactively reaccomodate booked guests if they opted not to open certain resorts- outright canceling when you have other accommodations for sale is wrong.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tigger's ally said:


> We have a split stay in late June for the same timeframe as the previous poster and have not had anything cancelled.  Ours is a split with the Riv/OKW.  It is the promo offer because we had to re-schedule our early May trip.  Will let you all know if I hear anything about ours.


Ditto. CSR/Poly for me. All is well for now.


----------



## fatmanatee

xuxa777 said:


> Probably because we will have much more info on the virus by then, and will make it easier to green light the events. Look how much has changed over the past two weeks. The US government predicted even *after* the lock-downs,  at the beginning of April that 100,000-240,000 could die in the next two weeks. In reality only 33,000 have died since February. Things are changing dramatically.


That number is going to jump as hospitals and morgues account for people who either clearly had coronavirus but weren't officially tested or died under mysterious circumstances.


----------



## jdrasin

fatmanatee said:


> Another country to keep an eye on:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250580422502879232



I read that. Germany has had a remarkable response in terms of distancing and especially testing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Not Disney directly,  but a friend of mine is housekeeping manager at the Swan  and she got an email from management (Marriott) that they are trying to open up the first week of May


Being a Marriott property they may have a different reason to open non-park related like providing housing for front line personnel who want to quarantine away from their families.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Emirates is testing passengers in Dubai prior to boarding and hopes to extend the program. Blood testing.

We already give tracking data and our fingerprint to Disney. Why not our blood?


----------



## vinotinto

yankeesfan123 said:


> Emirates is testing passengers in Dubai prior to boarding and hopes to extend the program. Blood testing.
> 
> We already give tracking data and our fingerprint to Disney. Why not our blood?


I saw this and I'm really scratching my head. The blood tests do not test for the presence of the virus. It just tests whether you have developed antibodies. How exactly does that help determine whether someone can enter a flight (or a theme park)? If you don't have the antibody, it doesn't mean that you are *not* carrying the virus and doesn't mean either that you are carrying it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

FWIW...  Curiosity got the better of me so I went to the Marriott website and checked availability for the Swan.  Dates in May between the 1st and 19th all show “unavailable to book”
Reservations are available from May 20th going forward - I didn’t check the Dolphin.  As things were being shut down Marriott closed one of the two & moved remaining guests to the other - can’t remember which was closed.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> My opinion is Disney will open mid July, with social distancing , with some mix of virtual queues and/or masks in queues, hand washing important, maybe wipes like the cruises. no fireworks or parades for the time being, also possible temp checks on entry. Over time those things will relax because you are correct, in my opinion I think we will find out it doesn't spread outdoors in any meaningful way or over a short period of time etc.


Why will those things relax? After how long?

As for not spreading outdoors - you're so wrong.


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> FWIW...  Curiosity got the better of me so I went to the Marriott website and checked availability for the Swan.  Dates in May between the 1st and 19th all show “unavailable to book”
> Reservations are available from May 20th going forward - I didn’t check the Dolphin.  As things were being shut down Marriott closed one of the two & moved remaining guests to the other - can’t remember which was closed.


Interesting so perhaps they are just planning on opening for key workers?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From the Swan/Dolphin website regarding reservations 

https://www.swandolphin.com/importantinfo/index.html


----------



## stephk1981

My cousin and his family were originally going to drive down to stay with us for a few days then head over to Disney May 9-13 at Yacht Club. He just called me this morning to let me know Disney cancelled the reservation. We have a reservation starting the end of May, I haven't received any cancellation emails as of right now.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> True but if they are going to do the single site model WDW is probably the best option there is.


Not a prayer using POP and AoA, probably not even for the support people.
I think Vegas would be the overall best option.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lewisc said:


> Not a prayer using POP and AoA, probably not even for the support people.
> I think Vegas would be the overall best option.


Yeah- those players don't need to be sleeping on value/mod beds for weeks on end.

But honestly... it's not like they're gonna stay quarantined very well in Vegas...


----------



## anthony2k7

Trump just tweeted he had a major announcement about opening up america at 6pm ET


----------



## Krandor

Ohio is going to start reopening some things May 1st.


----------



## Sandiz08

Yep the nba players need the Grand Floridian and Yacht club , not pop and the all stars.


----------



## rteetz

Lewisc said:


> Not a prayer using POP and AoA, probably not even for the support people.
> I think Vegas would be the overall best option.


I think WDW works better than Vegas. All three buildings the NBA would use are very close together. The two hotel properties if they use Pop/AoA are right next to each other and are able to bus players in and out of WWoS easily. This is about finishing the season not luxury.


----------



## MissPotts

Update - we called Disney to ask why our room was canceled and they were unable to give us any information. Very upsetting, especially since we now don’t have a hotel for our first night of arrival. 

There’s also no availability for any value resorts. While we would typically have no problem paying extra for a moderate resort, our plane comes in at 12 AM, so we don’t want to pay twice as much for a room we will be staying in for only half a day. 

We were able to order our magic bands today. We were getting error messages all week that they weren’t taking any orders. Hoping that is a tiny silver lining??


----------



## mmackeymouse

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep the nba players need the Grand Floridian and Yacht club , not pop and the all stars.



Yacht Club maybe, but I'd even say Old Key West would be good. OKW, since it is a dedicated DVC property would have more 1/2BR suite-style accommodations, which I am sure NBA players would prefer the privacy. At YC, there are some suites, but it would be mostly hotel rooms. 

But, here's an outlier. I wouldn't count out Gran Destino. The proximity would be excellent. And the rooms are pretty deluxe-adjacent quality.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Food for thought...
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/why-walt-d...-the-nba-to-salvage-its-season-142557713.html



This exact idea was floated by our local ESPN radio show on March 31st.  It was a good listen as they were discussing the players doing normal Disney stuff in between games.  

It seems like games occurring in one location is gaining steam across several leagues, but I wonder how that revenue would compare for Disney vs limited park openings.  If NBA comes it will likely be for few months at least, which I'm assuming means no other guests on property.  How much is the NBA willing to spend?


----------



## SMRT-1

FYI, park hours have been updated to show the parks as closed through 5/9.

Let the wild speculation commence about what people "know" that means for Disney's plans.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Krandor said:


> Ohio is going to start reopening some things May 1st.


TN as well.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> It seems like games occurring in one location is gaining steam across several leagues, but I wonder how that revenue would compare for Disney vs limited park openings. If NBA comes it will likely be for few months at least, which I'm assuming means no other guests on property. How much is the NBA willing to spend?


I think any revenue coming in for Disney is good right now.


----------



## mshanson3121

I have to say the comments on this thread are increasing faster than Covid itself  I've been away from the board most of the day. Come back and it's jumped by 5-6 pages!


----------



## Lewisc

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah- those players don't need to be sleeping on value/mod beds for weeks on end.
> 
> But honestly... it's not like they're gonna stay quarantined very well in Vegas...


I'm sure the quarantine area would include a private dedicated casino.


----------



## Sarahslay

vinotinto said:


> Agreed. Viable treatment will reduce the concerns about waiting for a vaccine.
> 
> Emory is starting a clinical trial that sounds very promising. Clinical trials will start later this spring, so won't be helpful for anyone thinking about Disney in the near future, but they think this treatment could be effective against other coronaviruses, and given that there's been 3 major coronaviruses in the last 20 years, this is important.
> https://news.emory.edu/stories/2020/04/covid_eidd_2801_lung/index.html


My husband and I have a friend who is working on this, and it seems very promising (she is extremely excited about it). There is also a clinical trial for a vaccine already underway, they've already finished their recruiting for the "younger" volunteers and are now recruiting for older individuals for a second trial. Of course that trial last for an entire year so it will be at least May 2021 at the earliest if everything goes perfectly, then they have to mass produce it. I think people would feel better if there was an effective treatment though, even if there were no vaccine, because we can't keep the country locked down for the next year+.


----------



## Krandor

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep the nba players need the Grand Floridian and Yacht club , not pop and the all stars.



The only approriate place to put NBA players is in the "stretching room".


----------



## mmackeymouse

MissPotts said:


> Update - we called Disney to ask why our room was canceled and they were unable to give us any information. Very upsetting, especially since we now don’t have a hotel for our first night of arrival.
> 
> There’s also no availability for any value resorts. While we would typically have no problem paying extra for a moderate resort, our plane comes in at 12 AM, so we don’t want to pay twice as much for a room we will be staying in for only half a day.
> 
> We were able to order our magic bands today. We were getting error messages all week that they weren’t taking any orders. Hoping that is a tiny silver lining??




Oh wow....I would be madder than a hornet's nest at this point. Yes, I want to give Disney the benefit of the doubt; I know they've got a lot on their place. But, I truly, truly thought Disney would take care of people. 

Not that I advocate for lying usually, but perhaps you could stay at the airport when you get in...and re-do your DME reservation with an incoming flight that would be coming in the following morning, so you can get transportation to WDW. Sometimes you can get some good deals at the airport. Sometimes not. 

You might look into renting DVC points...it's not going to be as cheap as the All Stars, but it will likely be a little less than the mods, considering the rental points is the total price, no tax tacked on. (Or tax is baked in the cake so to speak) It's a risk, because most of the time DVC point rentals are non-refundable. But, if you find an owner looking to try to unload points that are going to expire, you might get lucky and get a deal.


----------



## Minnie368

MissPotts said:


> Update - we called Disney to ask why our room was canceled and they were unable to give us any information. Very upsetting, especially since we now don’t have a hotel for our first night of arrival.
> 
> There’s also no availability for any value resorts. While we would typically have no problem paying extra for a moderate resort, our plane comes in at 12 AM, so we don’t want to pay twice as much for a room we will be staying in for only half a day.
> 
> We were able to order our magic bands today. We were getting error messages all week that they weren’t taking any orders. Hoping that is a tiny silver lining??


Just a thought but do you think the cancellation of your first night could have something to do with your flight arriving after midnight?  because technically it looks like your flight and Magical Express reservation is for the day after your arrival even though actually it isn't?


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> I think WDW works better than Vegas. All three buildings the NBA would use are very close together. The two hotel properties if they use Pop/AoA are right next to each other and are able to bus players in and out of WWoS easily. This is about finishing the season not luxury.


I think most athletes want luxury...


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> I think most athletes want luxury...


We all want something right now but thats not completely possible. Many want to play as well. This could be the only viable option to finish this season.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Playing on the MDE app.. the only restaurant appearing for the entire month of May (1-31)  is Ravello at the Four Seasons.  As of June 1st things return to the status quo.  
Like all things with this covid 19 situation things can change in a heartbeat.. but for balance in this thread - the positive and the not so positive deserve to be highlighted


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I think WDW works better than Vegas. All three buildings the NBA would use are very close together. The two hotel properties if they use Pop/AoA are right next to each other and are able to bus players in and out of WWoS easily. This is about finishing the season not luxury.



Disney, through ABC and ESPN, is also the huge monetary televised rights carrier...and I'm sure the NBA is looking to make televising these games easy and cheap...and looking to work with its existing partners...

So, just like baseball in Arizona (the spring training partner, along with Florida), basketball in Florida (and Orlando) seems like the no-brainer option...


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> I think any revenue coming in for Disney is good right now.


Would this be a boost for ESPN as well? I really don't know, just curious. But it would give them live games to broadcast no? Definitely agree that any revenue for Disney would be a plus.


----------



## rteetz

Vern60 said:


> Would this be a boost for ESPN as well? I really don't know, just curious. But it would give them live games to broadcast no? Definitely agree that any revenue for Disney would be a plus.


ESPN and ABC is a big NBA broadcaster so yes it would help.


----------



## Krandor

TwoMisfits said:


> Disney, through ABC and ESPN, is also the huge monetary televised rights carrier...and I'm sure the NBA is looking to make televising these games easy and cheap...and looking to work with its existing partners...
> 
> So, just like baseball in Arizona (the spring training partner, along with Florida), basketball in Florida (and Orlando) seems like the no-brainer option...



Yeah and if the building are already broadcast ready it would be cheap and easy for disney to use their own facilities to broadcast things from.  Similar to the WWE doing their shows from the WWE training facility.  Why pay somebody else for a building when you can basically pay yourself?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> We all want something right now but thats not completely possible. Many want to play as well. This could be the only viable option to finish this season.



I imagine a lot of them are going through something similar to many of us. We want some semblance of normal life and the things we love to come back, even if we have to lower our standards to get it.

As hardcore Disney fans, some of us are willing to take a barebones experience we would have absolutely not accepted in life before covid just to get there. Same concept.


----------



## rteetz

UPDATE: Disneyland, Walt Disney World Share Passholder Refund Information


----------



## WishesCameTrue

Just want to share my experience today. I have YC booked 5 nights starting 5-24, haven’t received any cancellations of resort, ADRs, or the 2 prepaid events (dessert part and Epcot fireworks dinner). I don’t have tickets because I was going to by military tix on base in mid March and base closed before I got back from NC on 3-18 (Mother’s funeral). Tried to buy tix over phone but CS Reps can’t even get them to process as nothing will sell before 6-1. So keeping this reservation as an option just in case they are open and I feel okay to go and I able to drive from AL.
Called today to book room only for 7-15 to have a back up. Staying BC and there seemed to be plenty of availability (I use military room only discount). Had to list the 4 folks going again which is my DD 16 and a friend and her DD16. They have my address which was verified but needed zip code for other adult and it was not an optional piece of info. Maybe I don’t remember supplying this in the past for the May reservation.  Just found it interesting


----------



## MMSM

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah that’s my concern. So far I still live in a hotspot & FL won’t let us in without quarantine. We don’t have a trip booked til end of July so I’m hoping all that nonsense is lifted by then.


Me too. I go to Florida in June and I will be upset if Florida hasn’t lifted this ban.  All of NY isn’t NYC. I live in NY but I am not in a hot spot (about 6hrs
From city). I would fly out of buffalo and I shouldn’t be treated any differently.


----------



## kiki02

What is BC?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

kiki02 said:


> What is BC?



Beach Club Resort


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> We all want something right now but thats not completely possible. Many want to play as well. This could be the only viable option to finish this season.


Playing all the games in one location is plausible. Disney bidding to host the games is possible. Housing the players in POP and AoA sounds like someone's idea of a joke. Believe that...I have a bridge to sell you.

One or more real hotels on or off site would be booked. Think about making a deal to rent private residences by 4 Seasons. Book entire 4 Seasons.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MissPotts said:


> Update - we called Disney to ask why our room was canceled and they were unable to give us any information. Very upsetting, especially since we now don’t have a hotel for our first night of arrival.
> 
> There’s also no availability for any value resorts. While we would typically have no problem paying extra for a moderate resort, our plane comes in at 12 AM, so we don’t want to pay twice as much for a room we will be staying in for only half a day.
> 
> We were able to order our magic bands today. We were getting error messages all week that they weren’t taking any orders. Hoping that is a tiny silver lining??


Availability for values that time has been darn near non-existent.

It is absurd they did not tell you why they cancelled your room! Have you thought about mentioning it on Twitter and tagging some of the louder Disney bloggers?


----------



## gottalovepluto

WishesCameTrue said:


> Just want to share my experience today. I have YC booked 5 nights starting 5-24, haven’t received any cancellations of resort, ADRs, or the 2 prepaid events (dessert part and Epcot fireworks dinner). I don’t have tickets because I was going to by military tix on base in mid March and base closed before I got back from NC on 3-18 (Mother’s funeral). Tried to buy tix over phone but CS Reps can’t even get them to process as nothing will sell before 6-1. So keeping this reservation as an option just in case they are open and I feel okay to go and I able to drive from AL.
> Called today to book room only for 7-15 to have a back up. Staying BC and there seemed to be plenty of availability (I use military room only discount). Had to list the 4 folks going again which is my DD 16 and a friend and her DD16. They have my address which was verified but needed zip code for other adult and it was not an optional piece of info. Maybe I don’t remember supplying this in the past for the May reservation.  Just found it interesting


Could be they were trying to link the reservation to their MDE profiles?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Lewisc said:


> Playing all the games in one location is plausible. Disney bidding to host the games is possible. Housing the players in POP and AoA sounds like someone's idea of a joke. Believe that...I have a bridge to sell you.
> 
> One or more real hotels on or off site would be booked. Think about making a deal to rent private residences by 4 Seasons. Book entire 4 Seasons.



They could use DVC with a deal with DVC (so DVC can refund dues for months folks couldn't use their places and extend contracts out by those amount of months) - those would be nice enough arrangements...and again, it keeps all the money in house and uses resources that are currently dormant...

Or they could just use the deluxe hotels...


----------



## mmackeymouse

TwoMisfits said:


> They could use DVC with a deal with DVC (so DVC can refund dues for months folks couldn't use their places and extend contracts out by those amount of months) - those would be nice enough arrangements...and again, it keeps all the money in house and uses resources that are currently dormant...
> 
> Or they could just use the deluxe hotels...



Agreed on the first point. But, if they start displacing/cancelling people so that they can host NBA players while "lesser" hotel rooms remain available....it's not going to be pretty.

If they cancelled my Grand Floridian reservation so they could host the NBA players, unless they put me in the Cinderella Castle suite, let's just say I would be not be very happy.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> We all want something right now



Put me down for Yuengling!  Can't get it here and I want a fix!


----------



## TDSAXX

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep the nba players need the Grand Floridian and Yacht club , not pop and the all stars.


Since CJ McCollum the NBA Player’s Association’s VP believes that about a third of the league’s players live paycheck to paycheck, there may be a lot of players who would be willing to stay at Pop if it gets them back to work.


----------



## rojen

When your flight gets stuck on the tarmac for 4 hours, they never tell you it's going to be a 4 hour delay.  If they did people would riot and open the emergency door.  They tell you just a few more moments every 15 minutes for however long you're stuck.

This quarantine is the same thing.  Unless the mechanic figures out the glitch (instant testing/vaccine) we're stuck on the tarmac for just a few more minutes...

I predict everyday will bring this thread new posters who are 6 weeks out from their vacation pinning their hopes on random news stories.  "The Topeka Public Library is opening back up on a limited basis!  This means Disney Springs should be open next week at the latest"


----------



## woody337

rojen said:


> When your flight gets stuck on the tarmac for 4 hours, they never tell you it's going to be a 4 hour delay.  If they did people would riot and open the emergency door.  They tell you just a few more moments every 15 minutes for however long you're stuck.
> 
> This quarantine is the same thing.  Unless the mechanic figures out the glitch (instant testing/vaccine) we're stuck on the tarmac for just a few more minutes...
> 
> I predict everyday will bring this thread new posters who are 6 weeks out from their vacation pinning their hopes on random news stories.  "The Topeka Public Library is opening back up on a limited basis!  This means Disney Springs should be open next week at the latest"


Well said, in other words........hurry up and wait.


----------



## jerry557

rojen said:


> When your flight gets stuck on the tarmac for 4 hours, they never tell you it's going to be a 4 hour delay.  If they did people would riot and open the emergency door.  They tell you just a few more moments every 15 minutes for however long you're stuck.
> 
> This quarantine is the same thing.  Unless the mechanic figures out the glitch (instant testing/vaccine) we're stuck on the tarmac for just a few more minutes...
> 
> I predict everyday will bring this thread new posters who are 6 weeks out from their vacation pinning their hopes on random news stories.  "The Topeka Public Library is opening back up on a limited basis!  This means Disney Springs should be open next week at the latest"



I've been saying that since day one that this isn't just a few weeks type of deal. It's a lot easier to get compliance for two weeks of inconvenience than to come right and say 2+ years. Andrew Cuomo saying today basically, "we are doing good, but we need another month of lockdowns." Of course in a month it will be extended another month. And so on and so on. But eventually this is going to reach a point where people won't take anymore. Already you are seeing that in some states people are pushing back.


----------



## MissPotts

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh wow....I would be madder than a hornet's nest at this point. Yes, I want to give Disney the benefit of the doubt; I know they've got a lot on their place. But, I truly, truly thought Disney would take care of people.
> 
> Not that I advocate for lying usually, but perhaps you could stay at the airport when you get in...and re-do your DME reservation with an incoming flight that would be coming in the following morning, so you can get transportation to WDW. Sometimes you can get some good deals at the airport. Sometimes not.
> 
> You might look into renting DVC points...it's not going to be as cheap as the All Stars, but it will likely be a little less than the mods, considering the rental points is the total price, no tax tacked on. (Or tax is baked in the cake so to speak) It's a risk, because most of the time DVC point rentals are non-refundable. But, if you find an owner looking to try to unload points that are going to expire, you might get lucky and get a deal.



Great ideas, thank you!! I was thinking about DVC points too! We might just wait and see what deals we can get closer to the date. Maybe an airport hotel like you mentioned.


----------



## MissPotts

Minnie368 said:


> Just a thought but do you think the cancellation of your first night could have something to do with your flight arriving after midnight?  because technically it looks like your flight and Magical Express reservation is for the day after your arrival even though actually it isn't?



that is the confusing thing. I linked the magical express to the first night (canceled one) and I received a confirmation 12 hours after we received the cancellation. It’s all very strange. I’m not sure!


----------



## acciobrain

I think I've read through most of this thread but definitely not everything so I may have missed this. Are there thoughts on how Disney would address the usage of masks once they reopen? Would they hand out disposable ones at the gates and at restaurants? Is there a precedence for mask necessity at any of the overseas parks?


----------



## MissPotts

gottalovepluto said:


> Availability for values that time has been darn near non-existent.
> 
> It is absurd they did not tell you why they cancelled your room! Have you thought about mentioning it on Twitter and tagging some of the louder Disney bloggers?



It is definitely upsetting, but that is a good idea!


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> I've been saying that since day one that this isn't just a few weeks type of deal. It's a lot easier to get compliance for two weeks of inconvenience than to come right and say 2+ years. Andrew Cuomo saying today basically, "we are doing good, but we need another month of lockdowns." Of course in a month it will be extended another month. And so on and so on. But eventually this is going to reach a point where people won't take anymore. Already you are seeing that in some states people are pushing back.


I agree they can't keep this going forever. We can't go back to the way things were right away either. Start with non-essential businesses first like construction, restaurants, and malls first with limited capacity. If cases stay low then open more things. IMO there is a reason Cedar Fair is extending season passes til next season. They don't think they will be open much this season. I think Disney parks will be closed til late summer at the earliest. Disney Springs will probably be opening sooner though


----------



## FCDub

rojen said:


> When your flight gets stuck on the tarmac for 4 hours, they never tell you it's going to be a 4 hour delay.  If they did people would riot and open the emergency door.  They tell you just a few more moments every 15 minutes for however long you're stuck.
> 
> This quarantine is the same thing.  Unless the mechanic figures out the glitch (instant testing/vaccine) we're stuck on the tarmac for just a few more minutes...
> 
> I predict everyday will bring this thread new posters who are 6 weeks out from their vacation pinning their hopes on random news stories.  "The Topeka Public Library is opening back up on a limited basis!  This means Disney Springs should be open next week at the latest"



Yes, well said. And all of this should be framed as a need to get people back to work – instead of figuring out the first moment people can go on vacation. Once this is over, I will be doing as much as I can to help lift local businesses affected by this instead of the billion-dollar international media conglomerate. I shouldn’t be surprised by some of the short sightedness, but gosh.


----------



## Krandor

MissPotts said:


> Great ideas, thank you!! I was thinking about DVC points too! We might just wait and see what deals we can get closer to the date. Maybe an airport hotel like you mentioned.



If you do DVC points don't use a broker right now.  They are in a mess of trouble right now sorting through the current closures.  If doing it, I'd try to work directly with an owner.... and make sure there is a clause in the contract for what happens if resorts are closed (which many brokers did not have which is why they are a mess right now)


----------



## J-BOY

FCDub said:


> Yes, we’ll said. And all of this should be framed as a need to get people back to work – instead of figuring out the first moment people can go on vacation. I shouldn’t be surprised by some of the short sightedness, but gosh.


It's not most people's intent when discussing this, but you should note that employees of travel destinations should be included in "getting back to work."


----------



## gottalovepluto

acciobrain said:


> I think I've read through most of this thread but definitely not everything so I may have missed this. Are there thoughts on how Disney would address the usage of masks once they reopen? Would they hand out disposable ones at the gates and at restaurants? Is there a precedence for mask necessity at any of the overseas parks?


Everybody has a thought on that running the gauntlet from no mask to as close to N95 as you can get. There isn't even a decent rumor on IF masks will be required in that lovely FL weather. Reality is there have been no substantiated rumors as to what Disney may or may not require.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MissPotts said:


> Great ideas, thank you!! I was thinking about DVC points too! We might just wait and see what deals we can get closer to the date. Maybe an airport hotel like you mentioned.



Good luck! I hope it all works out. 

I would still be pretty upset with Disney though. You'd think if it was something about you arriving after midnight, they would have been able to tell you that...not just leave you in the dark and give you no information.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Everybody has a thought on that running the gauntlet from no mask to as close to N95 as you can get. There isn't even a decent rumor on IF masks will be required in that lovely FL weather. Reality is there have been no substantiated rumors as to what Disney may or may not require.



If they let me wear a darth vader mark I'm happy.


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> I've been saying that since day one that this isn't just a few weeks type of deal. It's a lot easier to get compliance for two weeks of inconvenience than to come right and say 2+ years. Andrew Cuomo saying today basically, "we are doing good, but we need another month of lockdowns." Of course in a month it will be extended another month. And so on and so on. But eventually this is going to reach a point where people won't take anymore. Already you are seeing that in some states people are pushing back.


Right but ppl will catch on eventually & compliance will go way down. It’s already starting.


----------



## FCDub

J-BOY said:


> It's not most people's intent when discussing this, but you should note that employees of travel destinations should be included in "getting back to work."



Yes, definitely. The people who work at WDW also need to get back to work ASAP!


----------



## TwoMisfits

woody337 said:


> Well said, in other words........hurry up and wait.



Man, you must have been military, b/c that is the actual slogan of the rank and file...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> If they let me wear a darth vader mark I'm happy.


So you're saying the real question here is did Disney already place washable mask orders featuring Disney IP for sale in their US parks?... Maybe we'll get a $2 discount if we buy a mask + ears!


----------



## rpb718

In retrospect, just telling folks at the beginning that WDW was closing a couple weeks until April 1 was a brilliant move.  Had they come out and say, "Oh we're closing the parks for 6 months", I think those last few days would have been different.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Right but ppl will catch on eventually & compliance will go way down. It’s already starting.



True. When I went for a run yesturday there was a marked increasse in number of cars of the road... and I'm not sure where they were going since very little is open. 

I remember several years back here in atlanta where we got a lot of snow for here and we were stuck inside for 3-4 days.  The day I could finally get out I went to my local bar... everybody else had the same idea and it was 3-4 deep at the bar.  I'm worried we may see stuff like that when things start to open but I'm not sure how you avoid it either since people will want to go back to a bar or resturant (I know I do).  Maybe initially make things "by reservation only"?  I'm not sure how you avoid a flood of "I'm glad to get out of the house" people.


----------



## woody337

FCDub said:


> Yes, well said. And all of this should be framed as a need to get people back to work – instead of figuring out the first moment people can go on vacation. Once this is over, I will be doing as much as I can to help lift local businesses affected by this instead of the billion-dollar international media conglomerate. I shouldn’t be surprised by some of the short sightedness, but gosh.


This billion dollar company you speak of employees THOUSANDS of people that are in need of jobs. But i guess looking at it that way is short sighted?


----------



## woody337

TwoMisfits said:


> Man, you must have been military, b/c that is the actual slogan of the rank and file...


I never made it but I often considered it


----------



## Farro

FCDub said:


> Yes, well said. And all of this should be framed as a need to get people back to work – instead of figuring out the first moment people can go on vacation. Once this is over, I will be doing as much as I can to help lift local businesses affected by this instead of the billion-dollar international media conglomerate. I shouldn’t be surprised by some of the short sightedness, but gosh.



Come to the community board, we are having those exact discussions.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

MissPotts said:


> that is the confusing thing. I linked the magical express to the first night (canceled one) and I received a confirmation 12 hours after we received the cancellation. It’s all very strange. I’m not sure!



We’ve arrived at our resort after midnight quite a few times and had no problem with the reservation being booked for technically a previous day.. we prefer to fly in the night before our vacation “officially” starts get some sleep then hit the ground running the next morning.  Even if the stay is split, the single night reservation needs to be weighted the same way as the multi night part of the split. 

I’d be tempted to call back and escalate the call to a manager, explain that you would like to know the reason for the cancellation and why another workable option was not offered.  Disney is all about keeping their customers happy. Anytime I’ve had any kind of issue or concern they’ve always come through for me.
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Spridell

According to rumors coming out of what will be said at 6PM during the news conference.....

Large gathering will be approved and "layered and phased " in over the next several months. Whatever that means. 

I guess we will learn more soon.


----------



## vinotinto

acciobrain said:


> I think I've read through most of this thread but definitely not everything so I may have missed this. Are there thoughts on how Disney would address the usage of masks once they reopen? Would they hand out disposable ones at the gates and at restaurants? Is there a precedence for mask necessity at any of the overseas parks?


Everything is speculation at this point - when they are going to open and what modifications and safety measures will be in place when they reopen.

From the overseas park, we are watching what is happening in Shanghai Disneyland. What we know from Shanghai Disneyland is that they are re-opening in phases. The Park remains closed, but the Disney Hotel and some restaurants and shops in their Downtown Disney reopened back in March.

To enter the Disney Shanghai bubble, guests have to 1) wear masks (except when eating), 2) maintain social distance 3) have their temperature checked and 4) present their green QR code.

Note that the QR code was not developed by Disney. It was developed in China to determine who can travel, get on the subway, etc., and it is based on the data on your phone on your "health habits" and a health questionnaire. If you have a yellow or red QR code you cannot travel. Note that Apple and Google are working in similar technology outside of China.

Here is the info on Shanghai Disney's page:

_"Shanghai Disneyland remains closed as we continue to closely monitor health and safety conditions and follow the direction of government regulators. However, as the first step of a phased reopening, Shanghai Disney Resort will partially resume operations on March 9, 2020 with a limited number of shopping, dining, and recreational experiences available in Disneytown, Wishing Star Park and Shanghai Disneyland Hotel. Each of these resort locations will operate under limited capacity and reduced hours of operation. The Disney Car and Coach Park and the Disneytown Parking Lot will also reopen.

The resort will provide an extensive range of measures, designed to ensure a safe and healthy experience for all guests, Cast Members and Disneytown tenant employees, including strict and comprehensive approaches on sanitization, disinfection and cleanliness. In accordance with relevant regulations, *every guest entering Shanghai Disney Resort will be required to undergo temperature screening procedures and present their Shanghai QR Code. Only guests with a green Shanghai QR Code will be allowed to enter the resort. Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants.*"_


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> According to rumors coming out of what will be said at 6PM during the news conference.....
> 
> Large gathering will be approved and "layered and phased " in over the next several months. Whatever that means.
> 
> I guess we will learn more soon.



30 of us will be able to go at a time!


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> I've been saying that since day one that this isn't just a few weeks type of deal. It's a lot easier to get compliance for two weeks of inconvenience than to come right and say 2+ years. Andrew Cuomo saying today basically, "we are doing good, but we need another month of lockdowns." Of course in a month it will be extended another month. And so on and so on. But eventually this is going to reach a point where people won't take anymore. Already you are seeing that in some states people are pushing back.



In two weeks or so when other states are open going to be real hard for NY and others to stay closed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Spridell said:


> According to rumors coming out of what will be said at 6PM during the news conference.....
> 
> Large gathering will be approved and "layered and phased " in over the next several months. Whatever that means.
> 
> I guess we will learn more soon.


I’m also watching CNN and their coverage - I’m wondering if the “layered and phased” openings apply to the States that are being re opened first as a test case for others..


----------



## eeyoresmom

rteetz said:


> UPDATE: Disneyland, Walt Disney World Share Passholder Refund Information


How are they reimbursing for paid in full AP' s if they dont know how many days they will be closed?  I bought an AP on Feb 20. Does that mean I would be reimbursed for all but 3 1/2 weeks worth of that pass?


----------



## Spridell

More coming out now....

Gyms will be allowed to open under social distancing rules

"Large venues including some restaurants" will be allowed to open under social distances rules.

Movie theaters allowed to reopen

Phase 2.....

SPorting arenas allowed to reopen

Bars have to remain closed for now

allowed groups of 50 or more

I think this is really setting up for Disney Springs to reopen next month if these all hold true.


----------



## Spridell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m also watching CNN and their coverage - I’m wondering if the “layered and phased” openings apply to the States that are being re opened first as a test case for others..



Possibly i can see that


----------



## yulilin3

eeyoresmom said:


> How are they reimbursing for paid in full AP' s if they dont know how many days they will be closed?  I bought an AP on Feb 20. Does that mean I would be reimbursed for all but 3 1/2 weeks worth of that pass?


You need to call


----------



## Krandor

eeyoresmom said:


> How are they reimbursing for paid in full AP' s if they dont know how many days they will be closed?  I bought an AP on Feb 20. Does that mean I would be reimbursed for all but 3 1/2 weeks worth of that pass?



I read it as they are offering to just refund whatever is left on your AP.    So if you bought one 2 months before the closure you'd get 10 months refunded.  That is what it read like to me.   So sounds like 3 options now 1) extension 2) refund for time closed 3) refund of all unused time.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> More coming out now....
> 
> Gyms will be allowed to open under social distancing rules
> 
> "Large venues including some restaurants" will be allowed to open under social distances rules.
> 
> Bars have to remain closed for now.
> 
> I think this is really setting up for Disney Springs to reopen next month if these all hold true.


@Jroceagles @xuxa777 this is the kind of thing most people are saying should happen. Most know we can't stay like this til there is a vaccine but we also can't reopen everything all at once like you want either. I can't see how Disney or other theme parks can open under social distancing rules.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> @Jroceagles @xuxa777 this is the kind of thing most people are saying should happen. Most know we can't stay like this til there is a vaccine but we also can't reopen everything all at once like you want either. I can't see how Disney or other theme parks can open under social distancing rules.



A lot of things can't open under social distancing, which is going to keep so many out of jobs.


----------



## juice0358

FCDub said:


> Yes, well said. And all of this should be framed as a need to get people back to work – instead of figuring out the first moment people can go on vacation. Once this is over, I will be doing as much as I can to help lift local businesses affected by this instead of the billion-dollar international media conglomerate. I shouldn’t be surprised by some of the short sightedness, but gosh.


MIC DROP.


----------



## JacknSally

*Not Disney, but large-crowd/event related.

New Orleans Jazz Fest was originally scheduled for the weekends of April 24 and May 1. They announced a few weeks ago that it was being pushed to the fall, as were all of New Orleans other big spring festivals. Yesterday their mayor announced that she didn't expect any large festivals or events to happen for the rest of 2020. The Jazz & Heritage Foundation announced today that in an abundance of caution, Jazzfest will be cancelled completely this year, for the first time in its 51-year history.

While I'm heartbroken, it's totally the right decision - it draws in hundreds of thousands of domestic and international visitors over two weekends (last year, total attendance was 450,000 people) and has a ton of musical acts with their crews every day. There's just no way to enforce social distance at the event, and even if you required everyone wear masks and use hand sanitizer, the risks are too high. It's a huge draw and revenue boost for the city, but the emphasis is on risk mitigation. Yes, we may be in a completely different boat come October, but those plans, decisions, and bookings have to be made now with the information we have now. They're shifting all of their big-event-plans to 2021. *

https://www.nojazzfest.com/


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> A lot of things can't open under social distancing, which is going to keep so many out of jobs.


Retail will open as well as restaurants. Construction, landscaping and things like that. Arenas, theatres and theme parks will have a difficult time with this. Its a start, they can't open it all at once in case there is a spike in cases.


----------



## xuxa777

eeyoresmom said:


> How are they reimbursing for paid in full AP' s if they dont know how many days they will be closed?  I bought an AP on Feb 20. Does that mean I would be reimbursed for all but 3 1/2 weeks worth of that pass?


 i would imagine so if you wanted to cancel your pass


----------



## Spridell

jlwhitney said:


> A lot of things can't open under social distancing, which is going to keep so many out of jobs.



It seems under phase 2 they will up the gatherings to 50 or more people allowed in one place at a time.

That will help a lot businesses.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> @Jroceagles @xuxa777 this is the kind of thing most people are saying should happen. Most know we can't stay like this til there is a vaccine but we also can't reopen everything all at once like you want either. I can't see how Disney or other theme parks can open under social distancing rules.


I never said all at once...but some on here want things shut down until 2021 or 2022...and that's laughable.  Wont happen.  WDW will open this summer....with guidelines but they will open.  They are a huge part of the economy in FL and CA.  And thousands of jobs as well.


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *Not Disney, but large-crowd/event related.
> 
> New Orleans Jazz Fest was originally scheduled for the weekends of April 24 and May 1. They announced a few weeks ago that it was being pushed to the fall, as were all of New Orleans other big spring festivals. Yesterday their mayor announced that she didn't expect any large festivals or events to happen for the rest of 2020. The Jazz & Heritage Foundation announced today that in an abundance of caution, Jazzfest will be cancelled completely this year, for the first time in its 51-year history.
> 
> While I'm heartbroken, it's totally the right decision - it draws in hundreds of thousands of domestic and international visitors over two weekends (last year, total attendance was 450,000 people) and has a ton of musical acts with their crews every day. There's just no way to enforce social distance at the event, and even if you required everyone wear masks and use hand sanitizer, the risks are too high. It's a huge draw and revenue boost for the city, but the emphasis is on risk mitigation. Yes, we may be in a completely different boat come October, but those plans, decisions, and bookings have to be made now with the information we have now. They're shifting all of their big-event-plans to 2021. *
> 
> https://www.nojazzfest.com/


No surprise. NOLA got burned pretty badly with Mardi Gras. 

Mardi Gras is the reason why I don't think the argument that just being outside prevents COVID from spreading. If that were the case, we would not have seen the spreading of COVID from those attending Madi Gras and the Spring Breakers hanging out at the beach and bringing COVID back to their towns.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> Retail will open as well as restaurants. Construction, landscaping and things like that. Arenas, theatres and theme parks will have a difficult time with this. Its a start, they can't open it all at once in case there is a spike in cases.



Dance studios, gymnastics places, karate studios, team sports, alot of recreation based places and the list can go on and on.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> It seems under phase 2 they will up the gatherings to 50 or more people allowed in one place at a time.
> 
> That will help a lot businesses.


If that's the case I can't see how Disney parks open by summer unless phase 2 is then.


----------



## karen4546

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah that’s my concern. So far I still live in a hotspot & FL won’t let us in without quarantine. We don’t have a trip booked til end of July so I’m hoping all that nonsense is lifted by then.



Do you drive?  I was looking at the travel ban and the way that it is worded is for driving from LA to FL and self quarantine.  We live in NELA and fly.  Usually, with Delta via Atlanta, but this trip is United via Houston.  

My daughter is a PPO in Tangipahoa Parish but she is working in NO right now at a hotel that is housing the homeless.  There are several hotels doing this.  From Hilton to Comfort Inn-housing, meals, etc.  I say she is working "at" the hotel, but she is "on duty" and remains in her state car unless something happens----like someone smoking too much MOJO  (synthetic marijuana) and happened Tuesday.


----------



## Spridell

In order to go from Phase 1, 2, 3 ......

"Under the guidelines, states will need to demonstrate a downward trajectory of COVID-19 cases over a 14-day period and a “robust” system for testing healthcare workers before they can proceed to a phased opening."


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> In order to go from Phase 1, 2, 3 ......
> 
> "Under the guidelines, states will need to demonstrate a downward trajectory of COVID-19 cases over a 14-day period and a “robust” system for testing healthcare workers before they can proceed to a phased opening."


 Makes total sense


----------



## juice0358

Spridell said:


> More coming out now....
> 
> Gyms will be allowed to open under social distancing rules
> 
> "Large venues including some restaurants" will be allowed to open under social distances rules.
> 
> Movie theaters allowed to reopen
> 
> Phase 2.....
> 
> SPorting arenas allowed to reopen
> 
> Bars have to remain closed for now
> 
> allowed groups of 50 or more
> 
> I think this is really setting up for Disney Springs to reopen next month if these all hold true.


I dont get opening up sporting arenas but bars staying closed? Did you read that write?


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's the case I can't see how Disney parks open by summer unless phase 2 is then.


Disney springs will open first.

And according to the guidlines in order to go from Phase to Phase a 14 day period of downward trend must be obtained from the State.

So technically if all goes well for FLorida July is not out of the question at all for parts of Disney WOrld to reopen.


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> Dance studios, gymnastics places, karate studios, team sports, alot of recreation based places and the list can go on and on.


They can't open all of these things at once. I know a lot of people have their own agenda on what should be open and why. They can't jump to gatherings of over 50 right away. Maybe come summer they will open it up to more as long as cases stay low.


----------



## Spridell

juice0358 said:


> I dont get opening up sporting arenas but bars staying closed? Did you read that write?



I am thinking like school sporting arenas and smaller ones they might mean.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> In order to go from Phase 1, 2, 3 ......
> 
> "Under the guidelines, states will need to demonstrate a downward trajectory of COVID-19 cases over a 14-day period and a “robust” system for testing healthcare workers before they can proceed to a phased opening."



Where are you getting this?


----------



## Spridell

For those wondering about traveling from state to state.

"non-essential travel can begin again in Phase 2"


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Where are you getting this?



I don't know if I am allowed to post these links so if I am not @rteetz please delete this post and I apologise.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/politics/donald-trump-reopening-guidelines-coronavirus/index.html
https://nypost.com/2020/04/16/trump...campaign=SocialFlow&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> They can't open all of these things at once. I know a lot of people have their own agenda on what should be open and why. They can't jump to gatherings of over 50 right away. Maybe come summer they will open it up to more as long as cases stay low.


No agenda

Still think mid june to early july for this...


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Where are you getting this?


It is the readout from the Presidential advisement to the Governors on reopening the country, it will be announced in 10 -15 minutes from the WH


----------



## RufusCat

I'm in the UK and have used a N95 type mask here when I've gone out and about.  Those masks are not pleasant, even in ideal, cool conditions.  If you have to do anything other than gently amble about they make it difficult to breathe and glasses get fogged up pretty quickly.  I guess they work well because they filter out very small particles very well, however this feature makes breathing a real chore and I would _hate_ having to wear one all day in the Florida heat and humidity.  Anything less, like a surgical mask is just cosmetic.  I don't know what the solution is but masks in the Florida heat aren't it.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> They can't open all of these things at once. I know a lot of people have their own agenda on what should be open and why. They can't jump to gatherings of over 50 right away. Maybe come summer they will open it up to more as long as cases stay low.



Many of those places I listed the 50 wouldn't be as much of an issue but its the keeping 6ft apart that is.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> It is the readout from the Presidential advisement to the Governors on reopening the country, it will be announced in 10 -15 minutes from the WH


Actually 6pm eastern time


----------



## rteetz

Just a reminder political posts are not allowed. Posting a piece of news is one thing, discussing the source, whether the president is right or not and anything else like that will not be allowed.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

Spridell said:


> For those wondering about traveling from state to state.
> 
> "non-essential travel can begin again in Phase 2"



What does that mean for people like me who live in a hotspot like NY?


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> Actually 6pm eastern time


 ah yes you are correct


----------



## xuxa777

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What does that mean for people like me who live in a hotspot like NY?


Depends on what you governor does, and he said today until may 15th for the time being until phase 1 can start


----------



## juice0358

Spridell said:


> I am thinking like school sporting arenas and smaller ones they might mean.


Oh ok, I need the local bar to open up soon lol.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

For those on twitter - the full document was just posted by Jake Tapper - he photographed each page


----------



## TDSAXX

xuxa777 said:


> Depends on what you governor does, and he said today until may 15th for the time being until phase 1 can start


I can see keeping NYC and the surrounding area closed till May 15; but I don’t understand why other parts of New York State can’t open up sooner?


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> For those on twitter - the full document was just posted by Jake Tapper - he photographed each page


 Full document 

https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6840663-Governmentpacket.html#document/p3


----------



## xuxa777

juice0358 said:


> Oh ok, I need the local bar to open up soon lol.


June 1st will be at the earliest unless they call themselves a restaurant, which i imagine a lot of them will try to pivot to in May


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> Full document
> 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6840663-Governmentpacket.html#document/p3



That’s exactly what’s on the twitter timeline page by page.,


----------



## MissPotts

Krandor said:


> If you do DVC points don't use a broker right now.  They are in a mess of trouble right now sorting through the current closures.  If doing it, I'd try to work directly with an owner.... and make sure there is a clause in the contract for what happens if resorts are closed (which many brokers did not have which is why they are a mess right now)



Great advice, thank you! Any idea how far in advance I should book with an owner? Just wondering if it’s something I should figure out ASAP or if I can wait until we get a little closer to my end of June travel date.


----------



## mmackeymouse

One issue I see is this. 

The IHME model has not been released yet. It was delayed from yesterday to today, and still has not been released. I find it had to believe the model being delayed and this big announcement are not related. I just don't believe in coincidences. 

If the models news was good, I have to imagine that those models would have been released before a big social distancing announcement. It does make me worry that the models are going to show another increase, delay in flattening.


----------



## MissPotts

mmackeymouse said:


> Good luck! I hope it all works out.
> 
> I would still be pretty upset with Disney though. You'd think if it was something about you arriving after midnight, they would have been able to tell you that...not just leave you in the dark and give you no information.



Thanks! Hopefully we get it figured out!


----------



## xuxa777

Overall I think this is great news for the possibility of the Disney parks to be open by mid July , July 1st is looking better to me. Theoretically it could be as early as June 15th for the parks with some element of social distancing and if rates continually drop

ETA I don't think it will be that early though , still going with mid July


----------



## xuxa777

mmackeymouse said:


> One issue I see is this.
> 
> The IHME model has not been released yet. It was delayed from yesterday to today, and still has not been released. I find it had to believe the model being delayed and this big announcement are not related. I just don't believe in coincidences.
> 
> If the models news was good, I have to imagine that those models would have been released before a big social distancing announcement. It does make me worry that the models are going to show another increase, delay in flattening.


There is no way that model is going to supersede this document. individual Governors will but not that model.


----------



## jlwhitney

mmackeymouse said:


> One issue I see is this.
> 
> The IHME model has not been released yet. It was delayed from yesterday to today, and still has not been released. I find it had to believe the model being delayed and this big announcement are not related. I just don't believe in coincidences.
> 
> If the models news was good, I have to imagine that those models would have been released before a big social distancing announcement. It does make me worry that the models are going to show another increase, delay in flattening.



I heard the model will update today and that it is good news with less death predicted


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> According to rumors coming out of what will be said at 6PM during the news conference.....
> 
> Large gathering will be approved and "layered and phased " in over the next several months. Whatever that means.
> 
> I guess we will learn more soon.



Great, but I thought trump had no authority over opening states back up?

So it means nothing?


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Overall I think this is great news for the possibility of the Disney parks to be open by mid July , July 1st is looking better to me. Theoretically it could be as early as June 15th for the parks with some element of social distancing and if rates continually drop


Yea in 2021.  Lol.  Jk jk!!!

I agree!!!


----------



## TomServo27

anthony2k7 said:


> Great, but I thought trump had no authority over opening states back up?
> 
> So it means nothing?


They are just guidelines.


----------



## xuxa777

On a side note, a lot of manufacturing like Boeing, Nissan will be returning to work Monday


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Great, but I thought trump had no authority over opening states back up?
> 
> So it means nothing?



This was the "guidelines" given to the governors.  The governors will go off this guideline.  What they do and don't is up to them and the rest is political and not appropriate to talk about in this thread.


----------



## Spridell

Also lets not forget these are just "guidelines"

There is a possibility the Gov could EXEMPT Disney from these guidelines.  Also the possibility the Gov might suggest it stays closed longer than these guidelines.

We just dont know yet.......


----------



## mmackeymouse

jlwhitney said:


> I heard the model will update today and that it is good news with less death predicted




I hope so! That would be great news. 

Again, if that were the case, I would think those numbers would be released before the big press conference. That way they have the numbers to back it up.

Now, something I saw was that IHME is planning to add predictions related to relaxing of social distancing with this new update which could definitely be sticky.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> I don't know if I am allowed to post these links so if I am not @rteetz please delete this post and I apologise.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/politics/donald-trump-reopening-guidelines-coronavirus/index.html
> https://nypost.com/2020/04/16/trump...campaign=SocialFlow&__twitter_impression=true



Ahh k. I didn't realized it had already been announced. I didn't think it was for another hour.


----------



## Vern60

A bit more positive news .... This could also affect a Disney opening
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/sp-...owing-effectiveness-treating-coronavirus.html


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> June 1st will be at the earliest unless they call themselves a restaurant, which i imagine a lot of them will try to pivot to in May



My normal bar had bar and restaurant areas.  So even if the bar seating is closed (whhich I expect), I'll still just go and get a table.  Don't normally like taking a whole table for just me especially if mainly drinking but if that's the only option thats the only option.  Will help the restaurat maintain social distanicng.


----------



## Dave006

SMRT-1 said:


> FYI, park hours have been updated to show the parks as closed through 5/9.
> 
> Let the wild speculation commence about what people "know" that means for Disney's plans.


Well that would allow WDW to open for Mother's Day on 5/10...

Dave


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Ahh k. I didn't realized it had already been announced. I didn't think it was for another hour.


 hasn't officailly been announced but "leaked" by the governors


----------



## mshanson3121

So he's leaving it up to each governor. I think he's going to find a lot less places open than he thinks.


----------



## Spridell

Listening to the Florida news conference right now, the Governor is talking a lot about "phase 2" and going into "phase 2" quickly

Don't know what that means, don't shoot the messenger just talking a lot about Phase 2 .


----------



## xuxa777

The stay at home orders were to" lessen the curve" not to wait until there is a vaccine or treatments. If it is monitored appraoch like in the guideline it is the smart way to get out of this.


----------



## mshanson3121

What I'm wondering, what is meant by gatherings of no more than 50? Will that be the maximum capacity of any place - bar, restaurant, theatre etc?  Or are they talking about weddings, parties, fundraising events etc...?


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> So he's leaving it up to each governor. I think he's going to find a lot less places open than he thinks.



That is how it should be (leave it up to governers).  Some states are in better shape then others.  and I like the downward trajectory for 14 days before moving phases which means is some inventive not to try to go more quickly then they should (though I bet we do have some states that do wind up going too quickly and get some spikes).


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> That is how it should be (leave it up to governers).  Some states are in better shape then others.  and I like the downward trajectory for 14 days before moving phases which means is some inventive not to try to go more quickly then they should (though I bet we do have some states that do wind up going too quickly and get some spikes).



*Cough, cough* Florida *cough, cough*


----------



## Vern60

Spridell said:


> Listening to the Florida news conference right now, the Governor is talking a lot about "phase 2" and going into "phase 2" quickly
> 
> Don't know what that means, don't shoot the messenger just talking a lot about Phase 2 .



Well, that makes sense. I think a lot of Governors or states are already ready to hit phase 2, or will be soon. I know some of the hardest hit areas will want to take more time, but if their numbers are dropping and other states are opening, their citizenry will put some serious pressure on them to open soon as well. It's all sounding rather promising to me, though I'm still happy I made my summer reservation later rather than earlier. 
We have to remember, a LOT of states never even had a first wave ... my understanding is hospitals are sitting empty. That was sad to me reading an earlier post that some hospitals are laying folks off as they cancelled all non emergency surgeries.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> What I'm wondering, what is meant by gatherings of no more than 50? Will that be the maximum capacity of any place - bar, restaurant, theatre etc?  Or are they talking about weddings, parties, fundraising events etc...?


Here you go

there is an out in this where it says "unless precautionary measures are observed"  

That opens it up to a lot of interpretation


----------



## xuxa777

Florida will move on these guidelines most likely, I mean they deemed WWE an essential business earlier this week.

Also on the call it is reported Trump wants sports open ASAP, stadiums and ballparks to open with fans with empty seats for social distancing, that will be interesting how that would work


----------



## LSUmiss

vinotinto said:


> No surprise. NOLA got burned pretty badly with Mardi Gras.
> 
> Mardi Gras is the reason why I don't think the argument that just being outside prevents COVID from spreading. If that were the case, we would not have seen the spreading of COVID from those attending Madi Gras and the Spring Breakers hanging out at the beach and bringing COVID back to their towns.


I just have a hard time believing Mardi Gras is the only reason here. I guess it’s odds but everyone I know attended Mardi Gras for several days & no one has gotten sick.
ETA: but if it was that, Mardi Gras is more than just ppl outside together. It’s ppl outside, in close proximity, with no place to wash their hands, eating & drinking & touching things off the floats & usually partying or on the go in some form for hours each day & days at a time wearing ppl down.


----------



## tlmadden73

It's pretty obvious we "flattened the curve" (it some places .. EXTREMELY) compared to the scary projections. Time to now not destroy the economy and take some precautions and calculated risks to get people back to work. 

Some states... and MANY counties are in so good shape that it is barely a blip on the radar. (Like in my county, after 3+ weeks of lockdown there are 60 cases of a population of 250k people and over half of those people have already recovered. 

The odds of it spreading is very very very very low right now. Our county should be able to soon slowly open up beaches and restaurants and office buildings.


----------



## Vern60

xuxa777 said:


> Florida will move on these guidelines most likely, I mean they deemed WWE an essential business earlier this week.
> 
> Also on the call it is reported Trump wants sports open ASAP, stadiums and ballparks to open with fans with empty seats for social distancing, that will be interesting how that would work


The optimist in me wants to rewrite your post to read ... "Disney will move on these guidelines most likely very quickly! I mean the governor deemed it an essential business earlier this week"   Prepare those exemptions I say!!


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> The stay at home orders were to" lessen the curve" not to wait until there is a vaccine or treatments. If it is monitored appraoch like in the guideline it is the smart way to get out of this.


I agree but they also can't do this quickly. I know people are in hurry for the magic of Disney to come back. I can't see how they can open up everything this quick. IMO its going to take months before any businesses that involve large gatherings will open. I can't see how Disney, Arenas, or festivals can run with social distancing.


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> It's pretty obvious we "flattened the curve" (it some places .. EXTREMELY) compared to the scary projections. Time to now not destroy the economy and take some precautions and calculated risks to get people back to work.
> 
> Some states... and MANY counties are in so good shape that it is barely a blip on the radar. (Like in my county, after 3+ weeks of lockdown there are 60 cases of a population of 250k people and over half of those people have already recovered.
> 
> The odds of it spreading is very very very very low right now. Our county should be able to soon slowly open up beaches and restaurants and office buildings.



Don;t quite agree it is very very very low.  A spike is still very possible if we are not careful but these guidelines look like a very good plan to slowly reopen as long as things stay in good shape.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Here you go
> 
> there is an out in this where it says "unless precautionary measures are observed"
> 
> That opens it up to a lot of interpretation



Okay so by that it sounds like Disney would be phase 3 for sure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What’s going on with Florida schools? Are they an indefinite closure state, one with a tentative opening date, or have they already been cancelled for the remainder of the year?

That’s got to come before Disney (and of lot of non essential businesses) IMO, if for nothing else because a ton of people rely on school for childcare.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree but they also can't do this quickly. I know people are in hurry for the magic of Disney to come back. I can't see how they can open up everything this quick. IMO its going to take months before any businesses that involve large gatherings will open. I can't see how Disney, Arenas, or festivals can run with social distancing.



Most businesses can't wait for "months." Disney is no exception. If they don't open as soon as Florida allows them to, it won't be long after.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.


----------



## Krandor

imjustafatkid said:


> Most businesses can't wait for "months." Disney is no exception. If they don't open as soon as Florida allows them to, it won't be long after.



Even if the governer said they could open in phase 1, disney wouldn't.  Would be horrible optics.  they are phase 3 and not a phase earlier.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> Don;t quite agree it is very very very low.  A spike is still very possible if we are not careful but these guidelines look like a very good plan to slowly reopen as long as things stay in good shape.



*Agreed. Numbers in our county look great... but that's because we're barely testing.*


----------



## xuxa777

tlmadden73 said:


> It's pretty obvious we "flattened the curve" (it some places .. EXTREMELY) compared to the scary projections. Time to now not destroy the economy and take some precautions and calculated risks to get people back to work.
> 
> Some states... and MANY counties are in so good shape that it is barely a blip on the radar. (Like in my county, after 3+ weeks of lockdown there are 60 cases of a population of 250k people and over half of those people have already recovered.
> 
> The odds of it spreading is very very very very low right now. Our county should be able to soon slowly open up beaches and restaurants and office buildings.



I agree,  be smart protect the elderly and high risk individuals, for example in Florida for people less  <55 yrs old only 44 deaths total due to covid as of today, since the first case. The population of Florida is 20 million people. all deaths are tragic and sad but take things in perspective.


----------



## Tandy

OnceUponATime15 said:


> How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.


None but according to most they have a friend who has a friend in "corporate"


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.



I should be checking into my hotel at disney right now after going to ESPNWWS to get my race packet and getting ready to head over to disney springs for a beer and dinner.


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.



None of the above and no friends in "corporate"


----------



## xuxa777

JacknSally said:


> *Agreed. Numbers in our county look great... but that's because we're barely testing.*



They should look better with more testing, we are only testing people that are sick or very sick


----------



## woody337

Krandor said:


> I should be checking into my hotel at disney right now after going to ESPNWWS to get my race packet and getting ready to head over to disney springs for a beer and dinner.


That has to be a horrible feeling right now. Hopefully you get to do that soon. We are planned for July 17th.........


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> Listening to the Florida news conference right now, the Governor is talking a lot about "phase 2" and going into "phase 2" quickly
> 
> Don't know what that means, don't shoot the messenger just talking a lot about Phase 2 .


That's great news!


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> They should look better with more testing, we are only testing people that are sick or very sick



That is one thing I liked in the gating criteria.  One of the criteria is percentage of people tested beig positive dropping which is a good way to encourage more testing.  My state has a testing to positive average that is WAY too high since we've dropped the ball compltely on testing,


----------



## Vern60

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay so by that it sounds like Disney would be phase 3 for sure.


So that makes opening mid May? Woo Hoo, okay, well maybe June


----------



## Jrb1979

imjustafatkid said:


> Most businesses can't wait for "months." Disney is no exception. If they don't open as soon as Florida allows them to, it won't be long after.


Yes that's true but don't see how Disney fits in the gatherings of 50 or less phase.


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay so by that it sounds like Disney would be phase 3 for sure.


Which falls in that mid June early July time frame


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> That has to be a horrible feeling right now. Hopefully you get to do that soon. We are planned for July 17th.........



Races are already cancelled. :-(

But I did take a free dining offer for after labor day (no kids so picking a time after schools opened seemed the good choice) and I'll be back in january for marathon weekend.


----------



## mshanson3121

What is baffling me is how do you have large venues, sporting arenas, churches etc... which all easily hold more than 50 people opening in stage 1.... 

When stage 2 still restricts gatherings to no more than 50 ppl? 

You can seat people 6' apart in the venue, but you're still going to have a "gathering of more than 50" waiting in line for concessions, tickets, bathrooms, communion at churches etc....


----------



## Jroceagles

OnceUponATime15 said:


> How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.


Nope


----------



## LSUmiss

karen4546 said:


> Do you drive?  I was looking at the travel ban and the way that it is worded is for driving from LA to FL and self quarantine.  We live in NELA and fly.  Usually, with Delta via Atlanta, but this trip is United via Houston.
> 
> My daughter is a PPO in Tangipahoa Parish but she is working in NO right now at a hotel that is housing the homeless.  There are several hotels doing this.  From Hilton to Comfort Inn-housing, meals, etc.  I say she is working "at" the hotel, but she is "on duty" and remains in her state car unless something happens----like someone smoking too much MOJO  (synthetic marijuana) and happened Tuesday.


Yeah but a pp maybe on another thread said ppl’s info is being collected when they get off the plane at mco if they are from a “hotspot” area being made to say where they are staying & told to self quarantine for 14 days. The ridiculous part about that is that those ppl sat on the same plane with other ppl not from a hotspot area so really they should all quarantine.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> Which falls in that mid June early July time frame



July for sure. Each phase will very likely last a few to several weeks. So assuming Florida starts Phase 1 on May 1, if they wait even just 3 weeks for each phase, you're into July. China is still on Phase 1 after what, 6 weeks?


----------



## JacknSally

xuxa777 said:


> They should look better with more testing, we are only testing people that are sick or very sick



*In your county, maybe. Here even sick people aren't getting tested, they're being advised to quarantine at home and only seek testing and treatment if symptoms get really bad. *


----------



## kymom99

Each state will be asked to look at certain metrics before reopening things. That is according to the KY governor. As it should be. We are all in different spots


----------



## b2k1121

mshanson3121 said:


> What is baffling me is how do you have large venues, sporting arenas, churches etc... which all easily hold more than 50 people opening in stage 1....
> 
> When stage 2 still restricts gatherings to no more than 50 ppl?
> 
> You can seat people 6' apart in the venue, but you're still going to have a "gathering of more than 50" waiting in line for concessions, tickets, bathrooms, communion at churches etc....


Right.  I think people are going to be pretty disappointed if they take these new 'guidelines' as gospel.


----------



## TwoMisfits

JacknSally said:


> *In your county, maybe. Here even sick people aren't getting tested, they're being advised to quarantine at home and only seek testing and treatment if symptoms get really bad. *



Same for my county...my friend has classic Covid, he tested neg for flu and strep and doc wanted him to get tested...he got turned down b/c his symptoms were not in a "hospitalization state" (even though they sucked) and he was under 50 and not a medical employee...and this was this week...


----------



## rpb718

TomServo27 said:


> They are just guidelines.



To bring it back to Disney, it's like the "pirates code".


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Even if the governer said they could open in phase 1, disney wouldn't.  Would be horrible optics.  they are phase 3 and not a phase earlier.



Well actually, DVC, legally, might have no choice but to open their hotels.  

BUt that is being discussed now in the DVC forums which you can go to.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> Well actually, DVC, legally, might have no choice but to open their hotels.
> 
> BUt that is being discussed now in the DVC forums which you can go to.



Hotels are different.  and yes they likely will open soon especially DVC as will disney springs.  The parks are the problem


----------



## Vern60

mshanson3121 said:


> July for sure. Each phase will very likely last a few to several weeks. So assuming Florida starts Phase 1 on May 1, if they wait even just 3 weeks for each phase, you're into July. China is still on Phase 1 after what, 6 weeks?


Why would they wait so long to start phase 1? I thought a previous poster was talking about the Florida Governor going to phase 2 very quickly. They could just as easily hit phase 2 May 1. 
My understanding is Trump wants to leave it to the individual Governors, not sure Disney would do this, but very possible especially knowing how important Disney and tourism is to Florida.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Hotels are different.  and yes they likely will open soon especially DVC as will disney springs.  The parks are the problem



I do agree


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> Why would they wait so long to start phase 1? I thought a previous poster was talking about the Florida Governor going to phase 2 very quickly. They could just as easily hit phase 2 May 1.
> My understanding is Trump wants to leave it to the individual Governors, not sure Disney would do this, but very possible especially knowing how important Disney and tourism is to Florida.



Does florida meet the criteria to start phase 1?


----------



## xuxa777

JacknSally said:


> *In your county, maybe. Here even sick people aren't getting tested, they're being advised to quarantine at home and only seek testing and treatment if symptoms get really bad. *


 That is exactly what I meant, they are only testing really sick people


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> How many of our daily contributors on the thread are either disney employees or work in a disney reliant job? Or perhaps have a disney trip within the next month or two...   Just wondering what drives some of the opinions shared.


My daughter works at Disney,  my son works entertainment venues at Disney, universal and around central Florida,  my soon to be DiL works for both Disney and universal,  some part of my income comes from the parks being opened. 
Central Florida as a whole is almost 100% dependent on the parks and tourism,  not only have CM and TM been affected,  the entire area,  restaurants,  gift shops,  stores,  mom and pop places,  hotels, conventions... all rely heavily on tourism


----------



## xuxa777

b2k1121 said:


> Right.  I think people are going to be pretty disappointed if they take these new 'guidelines' as gospel.


 Yet people are taking wear a mask, stay away from each other by 6 feet, stay at home as gospel, works both ways. All those guidelines came from the same place.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter works at Disney,  my son works entertainment venues at Disney, universal and around central Florida,  my soon to be DiL works for both Disney and universal,  some part of my income comes from the parks being opened.
> Central Florida as a whole is almost 100% dependent on the parks and tourism,  not only have CM and TM been affected,  the entire area,  restaurants,  gift shops,  stores,  mom and pop places,  hotels, conventions... all rely heavily on tourism



@yulilin3 glad you are posing in this thread.

ALways love hearing your perspective since you are right there in the middle of everything

thanks


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> My daughter works at Disney,  my son works entertainment venues at Disney, universal and around central Florida,  my soon to be DiL works for both Disney and universal,  some part of my income comes from the parks being opened.
> Central Florida as a whole is almost 100% dependent on the parks and tourism,  not only have CM and TM been affected,  the entire area,  restaurants,  gift shops,  stores,  mom and pop places,  hotels, conventions... all rely heavily on tourism



plus you are a front line worker during this crisis. Seriously thank you.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> I just have a hard time believing Mardi Gras is the only reason here. I guess it’s odds but everyone I know attended Mardi Gras for several days & no one has gotten sick.
> ETA: but if it was that, Mardi Gras is more than just ppl outside together. It’s ppl outside, in close proximity, with *no place to wash their hands* & usually partying or on the go in some form for hours each day & days at a time wearing ppl down.


I'm sure all that exacerbated the problem. Especially the lack of hand washing.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> @yulilin3 glad you are posing in this thread.
> 
> ALways love hearing your perspective since you are right there in the middle of everything
> 
> thanks


I tend to avoid these type of threads cause I don't enjoy partaking in speculation and the continual back and forth with no real info.  It'll be a hard balance and I can only imagine how much hair pulling is going on inside Disney management right now,  whatever they decide to do they won't win and people will be upset either way.


----------



## FreeTime

I would project that with the phases the WH announced that it will take a bit of time to get to gate phase for florida. And under phase three, large venues must use distancing.


----------



## mshanson3121

Vern60 said:


> Why would they wait so long to start phase 1? I thought a previous poster was talking about the Florida Governor going to phase 2 very quickly. They could just as easily hit phase 2 May 1.
> My understanding is Trump wants to leave it to the individual Governors, not sure Disney would do this, but very possible especially knowing how important Disney and tourism is to Florida.



The article I read said that May 1st is the date Trump has set out that governors can start deciding to open if they want. It's not that far away - 2 weeks.


----------



## Spridell

I dont know if this has been mentioned here but

"The current federal guidelines on _social distancing are not expected to be renewed_ when they expire on April 30."


----------



## xuxa777

Jacksonville Florida partially opening their beaches and parks for walking and exercise, tomorrow with limited hours.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Jacksonville Florida partially opening their beaches and parks for walking and exercise, tomorrow with limited hours.



yes this! But Daytona beaches and a bunch in georgia have already done that for awhile now with their beaches.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> The article I read said that May 1st is the date Trump has set out that governors can start deciding to open if they want. It's not that far away - 2 weeks.



And most of the gating criteria is for 14 day periods si what happens between now and May 1 will determine who can move to phase 1 on May 1


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## choirfarm

double post


----------



## xuxa777

The guidelines can be handled on a county by county basis in Florida. Might be slower to implement in south Florida Miami hotspot.

For that are concerned about meeting the gating requirements, they just announced that we are using the same systems that we use to track the regular flu, these systems are very robust and have been using for years.

The city by city, county by county monitoring will greatly help Disney to open.


----------



## wallawallakids

So these states that are opening in two weeks, will they have the testing needed?  Both our governor and the governor of NY have repeatedly had issues with getting testing ramped up and over and over have said that’s a huge stonewall to opening. And it’s not just the tests. It’s getting the facilities to read the results, the swabs for the tests and the agents. I know this is an issue here. (My husband is a physician). I’m so confused as to how isolation can happen for groups of positive people if we can’t have an accurate number of positives. Do we just immediately isolate when someone is sick?  I’m not sure what Disney can do, if anything and the more we discuss this, I’m not even sure they should. I’m not sure how much, if any of this falls on them. I just see no way of keeping it out of public spaces without enough ability to test.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> I dont know if this has been mentioned here but
> 
> "The current federal guidelines on _social distancing are not expected to be renewed_ when they expire on April 30."


I don't think thats a good idea at all. I fear for my neighbors to the south. I know Disney and the rest of the economy needs to come back. The fact there was over 2500 deaths yesterday is scary.


----------



## xuxa777

wallawallakids said:


> So these states that are opening in two weeks, will they have the testing needed?  Both our governor and the governor of NY have repeatedly had issues with getting testing ramped up and over and over have said that’s a huge stonewall to opening. And it’s not just the tests. It’s getting the facilities to read the results, the swabs for the tests and the agents. I know this is an issue here. (My husband is a physician). I’m so confused as to how isolation can happen for groups of positive people if we can’t have an accurate number of positives. Do we just immediately isolate when someone is sick?  I’m not sure what Disney can do, if anything and the more we discuss this, I’m not even sure they should. I’m not sure how much, if any of this falls on them. I just see no way of keeping it out of public spaces without enough ability to test.


 Might be why NY will be closed until May 15th for now.


----------



## juice0358

xuxa777 said:


> Florida will move on these guidelines most likely, I mean they deemed WWE an essential business earlier this week.
> 
> Also on the call it is reported Trump wants sports open ASAP, stadiums and ballparks to open with fans with empty seats for social distancing, that will be interesting how that would work


Where did you see that he wants stadiums to open with fans ASAP? I haven't seen anything on that yet and am curious. Please post link if you have it, thanks.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

themostuniquedisneyfamily said:


> will disney open in summer?


Summer of 2021 maybe.


----------



## xuxa777

Dr. Brix just stated Phase three will be getting back to our old normal. That pretty much says the parks will be allowed to open in Phase 3


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> What’s going on with Florida schools? Are they an indefinite closure state, one with a tentative opening date, or have they already been cancelled for the remainder of the year?
> 
> That’s got to come before Disney (and of lot of non essential businesses) IMO, if for nothing else because a ton of people rely on school for childcare.


This is a great point. I read they are closed through May 1st, but the Teacher's Union is petitioning for them to close through the end of the year. Now, schools in the south end earlier than in the north. Our last day in GA was May 21st. We are closed through the end of the year and the last day of the school year is now May 15th. But, summer camps and summer childcare will likely also be impacted.


LSUmiss said:


> Yeah but a pp maybe on another thread said ppl’s info is being collected when they get off the plane at mco if they are from a “hotspot” area being made to say where they are staying & told to self quarantine for 14 days. *The ridiculous part about that is that those ppl sat on the same plane with other ppl not from a hotspot area so really they should all quarantine.*


Whether they ask you to quarantine or not, is NOT based on whether you are from a hotspot, but whether the flight *originated* in a hot spot. So, if you live in Rhode Island, but flew out of NJ, you will be asked to self-quarantine when you get off the plane.


----------



## Tigger's ally

xuxa777 said:


> Dr. Brix just stated Phase three will be getting back to our old normal. That pretty much says the parks will be allowed to open in Phase 3


 That is not how I take it.  Phase 1 could be hotel and some restaurants.  Phase 2 could be limited park entrance.  Phase 3 is everybody come on down.


----------



## anthony2k7

From what Fauci is saying FL has some way to go before it even its into the gating for phase 1.


----------



## yulilin3

xuxa777 said:


> Dr. Brix just stated Phase three will be getting back to our old normal. That pretty much says the parks will be allowed to open in Phase 3


Im pretty sure she said new normal


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Dr. Brix just stated Phase three will be getting back to our old normal. That pretty much says the parks will be allowed to open in Phase 3



No, she said “new normal.” Dr. Fauci also said that Phase 3 is NOT totally out of the woods.


----------



## anthony2k7

Tigger's ally said:


> That is not how I take it.  Phase 1 could be hotel and some restaurants.  Phase 2 could be limited park entrance.  Phase 3 is everybody come on down.


Not what I got. Parks are phase 3 regardless.

Social distancing is are requirement of all phases. Phase 3 is the "new normal".


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Dr. Brix just stated Phase three will be getting back to our old normal. That pretty much says the parks will be allowed to open in Phase 3


No, NEW normal.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> From what Fauci is saying FL has some way to go before it even its into the gating for phase 1.


But he also just said Phase 3 is when it looks like Disney will have no problem opening.


----------



## mmackeymouse

anthony2k7 said:


> From what Fauci is saying FL has some way to go before it even its into the gating for phase 1.




My question is....who is overseeing this? What would stop a governor from opening up because the state as a whole is fulfilling those requirements, even if certain counties or pockets within the state haven't?


----------



## Kadorto

yankeesfan123 said:


> Imagine Disney world opening because they have an incompetent governor, but Disneyland staying closed because they actually act smarter? Not to mention all the other parks across the world closed...



The reverse could be very easily said..  time will tell!


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> No, NEW normal.


New normal will be in place til there is a treatment or vaccine. IMO social distancing is here to stay. Maybe not at 6 feet but at some sort of distance.


----------



## xuxa777

Trump just said some states could go to phase one tomorrow, already met criteria


----------



## Spridell

mmackeymouse said:


> My question is....who is overseeing this? What would stop a governor from opening up because the state as a whole is fulfilling those requirements, even if certain counties or pockets within the state haven't?


Nothing really. These are just guidelines from federal. 

Governors are the ones that have the power for their state.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> But he also just said Phase 3 is when it looks like Disney will have no problem opening.


I didnt hear him say disney.... i heard him talk about sporting events.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Spridell said:


> Nothing really. These are just guidelines from federal.
> 
> Governors are the ones that have the power for their state.




Right. But, what is the system of checks and balances? To make sure the governors are making the right decisions and aren't jumping ahead of where they are in the phases? 

If the governor of Fl said, "Let's open Disney World!" tomorrow....who can stop that?


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Trump just said some states could go to phase one tomorrow, already met criteria


Which definitely does NOT include FL


----------



## Spridell

mmackeymouse said:


> Right. But, what is the system of checks and balances? To make sure the governors are making the right decisions and aren't jumping ahead of where they are in the phases?
> 
> If the governor of Fl said, "Let's open Disney World!" tomorrow....who can stop that?



Well Disney themselves can say no.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Right. But, what is the system of checks and balances? To make sure the governors are making the right decisions and aren't jumping ahead of where they are in the phases?
> 
> If the governor of Fl said, "Let's open Disney World!" tomorrow....who can stop that?



states would likeky have feds threaten future money if that happened which whould then go to court and be a mess


----------



## LSUmiss

vinotinto said:


> This is a great point. I read they are closed through May 1st, but the Teacher's Union is petitioning for them to close through the end of the year. Now, schools in the south end earlier than in the north. Our last day in GA was May 21st. We are closed through the end of the year and the last day of the school year is now May 15th. But, summer camps and summer childcare will likely also be impacted.
> 
> Whether they ask you to quarantine or not, is NOT based on whether you are from a hotspot, but whether the flight *originated* in a hot spot. So, if you live in Rhode Island, but flew out of NJ, you will be asked to self-quarantine when you get off the plane.


Are you sure? That makes the most sense, but I didn’t think that’s what I heard. So if I drive to a neighboring state to fly out then I’m not quarantined? That also doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> I didnt hear him say disney.... i heard him talk about sporting events.


Well if we are talking about people in large arenas, I think its safe to say Disney would be able to open at some capacity at that point.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> Well if we are talking about people in large arenas, I think its safe to say Disney would be able to open at some capacity at that point.


But disney still has some very unique problems to overcome the achieve social distancing - which is still a requirement for phase 3.


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> Are you sure? That makes the most sense, but I didn’t think that’s what I heard. So if I drive to a neighboring state to fly out then I’m not quarantined? That also doesn’t make sense.



It is all voluntary either way, but to do a work around might not be the best thing for everyone. I wouldn't want to be the person who brought it from a hotspot to Florida or Disney unknowingly


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> Trump just said some states could go to phase one tomorrow, already met criteria


He was talking about Wyoming, Utah & North Dakota at the time.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> But disney still has some very unique problems to overcome the achieve social distancing - which is still a requirement for phase 3.


Maybe Disney becomes a fast pass park for now. No standby lines, no fireworks, no parades. Limit capacity to onsite guests only. Disney is not going to the magical place it once for awhile.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> OK, the fox news chyon was wrong.



Certainly wouldn't be the first time...



xuxa777 said:


> Trump just said some states could go to phase one tomorrow, already met criteria



As in, sure, they've already met criteria and are in good shape. Not that they're actually going to be able to.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> But disney still has some very unique problems to overcome the achieve social distancing - which is still a requirement for phase 3.



But we dont know what "Social Distancing" will be when we get to phase 3.

Remember "Current CDC guidelines for social distancing WILL NOT be renewed and expire on April 30"

So really a new definition will have to be made for Phase 3 and we dont know what that will be yet.


----------



## jlwhitney

We should know more tomorrow where Florida stands.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> But disney still has some very unique problems to overcome the achieve social distancing - which is still a requirement for phase 3.



yeah three will need to be sone modified operations at least for a time.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Are you sure? That makes the most sense, but I didn’t think that’s what I heard. So if I drive to a neighboring state to fly out then I’m not quarantined? That also doesn’t make sense.


The passengers coming in flights from the hot spots will be asked to be in isolation for 14 days,  no matter if you're coming from Wisconsin but flying out of JFK,  you will be asked to isolate
The only exception is that if you arrive at MCO but are transferring to another flight to go to another state,  then obviously you won't be asked since it's outside of Florida


----------



## yankeesfan123

Frontierland is very similar to Wyoming and Utah. Maybe that land can open??


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> We should know more tomorrow where Florida stands.



I'm waiting for somebody on reddit to make a charrt of where every state stands in all of these gating criteria.  I'm sure somebody is already working on it.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> But we dont know what "Social Distancing" will be when we get to phase 3.
> 
> Remember "Current CDC guidelines for social distancing WILL NOT be renewed and expire on April 30"
> 
> So really a new definition will have to be made for Phase 3 and we dont know what that will be yet.


 Yes the social distancing guidelines will change over time, give us plenty to speculate here


----------



## yankeesfan123

This might get lost here, but don’t forget the rights of PRIVATE employers. My firm, in early March before anything shut down, said that if any employee traveled outside of the state, they’d have to quarantine for 14 days before returning to work.

Thats also at play for people visiting Disney.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe Disney becomes a fast pass park for now. No standby lines, no fireworks, no parades.


But even then you have the carpark trams/buses/monorail/boats/ticket queue to somehow socially distance even before you get into the parks. Then shops etc - do you have maximum capacities in shops? If so you may end up having to have queues a the way down mainstreet just to get into the shops. What about "attractions" without fast pass - how do you stop people gathering around the castle for example?


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> Frontierland is very similar to Wyoming and Utah. Maybe that land can open??



There have been no reports of any issues outside of earth so Batuu and Pandora are good.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Yes the social distancing guidelines will change over time, give us plenty to speculate here


No they wont. It is what it is. 6ft/2 meters apart.


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> It is all voluntary either way, but to do a work around might not be the best thing for everyone. I wouldn't want to be the person who brought it from a hotspot to Florida or Disney unknowingly


Like a pp stated what they’re calling hotspots are very broad in terms of the policy. A pp lives in New York but not nyc so not the same. Our trip isn’t until July so I hope it’s better everywhere by then.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Spridell said:


> But he also just said Phase 3 is when it looks like Disney will have no problem opening.



Did he actually say Disney, or is that your own inference? Your post implies that he did say Disney, but I did not hear the word Disney come out of his mouth. He was talking about sporting events.

Did he actually say something specifically about Disney?


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> No they wont. It is what it is. 6ft/2 meters apart.



That ends on April 30


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> There have been no reports of any issues outside of earth so Batuu and Pandora are good.


Cannot wait to visit Batuu again,  my daughter really misses her boss,  Hondo Ohnaka, working for his very legitimate business


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Yes the social distancing guidelines will change over time, give us plenty to speculate here


I think by changing is how many people can be in one place. Changing it to 50 is the next step.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> But even then you have the carpark trams/buses/monorail/boats/ticket queue to somehow socially distance even before you get into the parks. Then shops etc - do you have maximum capacities in shops? If so you may end up having to have queues a the way down mainstreet just to get into the shops. What about "attractions" without fast pass - how do you stop people gathering around the castle for example?


Then Disney has a lot of work to do and it's also why I don't see how they can open in July. Its going to take awhile to put measures in place.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> But we dont know what "Social Distancing" will be when we get to phase 3.
> 
> Remember "Current CDC guidelines for social distancing WILL NOT be renewed and expire on April 30"
> 
> So really a new definition will have to be made for Phase 3 and we dont know what that will be yet.


If they stray from 6ft distancing and the generally accepted scientific advice then its pointless and is socially distancing in name only.


----------



## Aurora0427

I think it’s pretty obvious that Disney being open during these 3 phases is a stretch.... I think the question is, will they choose to open in spite of not being able to meet all of the federally recommended criteria, because I have a feeling the Florida Governor is going to allow them to open regardless.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> If they stray from 6ft distancing and the generally accepted scientific advice then its pointless and is socially distancing in name only.



That is a possible scenario


----------



## merdie

Spridell said:


> That ends on April 30


Does Covid start containing itself to a 3 foot spread on May 1?


----------



## juice0358

Tigger's ally said:


> Wherever you live must have some really small Walmarts and grocery stores if you interpret no groups of ten to be no matter what size the building venue or outside area.  Beaches can be open for walking etc.  You telling me only 10 people can be on the beach?  You can laugh your AO if you want i guess.  Laughter is good.    Oh, by the way, my high school graduating class was bigger than 10.  We had 19.


Walmart and grocery stores were deemed essential so capacity isn't limited to ten, keep up please.


----------



## Spridell

Aurora0427 said:


> I think it’s pretty obvious that Disney being open during these 3 phases is a stretch.... I think the question is, will they choose to open in spite of not being able to meet all of these criteria, because I have a feeling the Florida Governor is going to allow them to open.



Certain parts will open for sure.  Disney Springs will.  DVC hotels Legally have to if they are allowed to.  Some hotels also.

Parks are the real question mark.


----------



## Spridell

merdie said:


> Does Covid start containing itself to a 3 foot spread on May 1?


 Would have to ask the CDC that.  I dont have that answer.


----------



## Aurora0427

Spridell said:


> Certain parts will open for sure.  Disney Springs will.  DVC hotels Legally have to if they are allowed to.  Some hotels also.
> 
> Parks are the real question mark.



Definitely.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> That ends on April 30


The official guidance may end on 30th April. The scientific guidance has no end date. It is what it is.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Spridell said:


> Well if we are talking about people in large arenas, I think its safe to say Disney would be able to open at some capacity at that point.



We don’t know that. They may half fill arenas, direct people to different entrances, assigned seats spaced out, etc. A single event for a few hours is much different than a theme park in many ways.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> That is a possible scenario


In which case cases will spiral out of control again into a 2nd peak.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> Then Disney has a lot of work to do and it's also why I don't see how they can open in July. Its going to take awhile to put measures in place.


Sticking my neck out there since I really do hate speculation
But
The safety of yourself and your family fails on you.  Disney will have contingencies,   whatever that might be,  they can easily tape queues for some sense of social distancing,  they can separate tables at restaurants,  they can cancel big shows and fireworks
But
When they reopen and I go i won't expect Disney to take care of my health,  i will use a mask if that makes me comfortable,  i will avoid large crowds,  and believe me or not,  that's easily done even on very crowded days,  i will take sanitizing wipes and clean my table and the lap bar on the ride,  i will wash my hands and not touch my face...
I was assuming that there would be an outbreak on Disney related cases from cm and guests and we didn't get that,  weeks before the parks closed Disney had upped their hand washing stations,  they had alerted guests and cm to the virus,  I assume that had an impact on the low numbers we actually saw from the parks
I was at  mk the ladt night before the parks closed and in that crowd of people that had the varsity cheer after hours party,  i hugged cp cm ad they left, I was at DS the last day of operations when world of Disney was packed like it was Christmas, I'm alright. I took my precautions and im sure the virus was floating around. None of my family or friends that work at the parks have gotten sick,  knock on wood,  obviously some have not been so lucky 
In closing,  it's up to each one of us and not Disney to take care of ourselves,  we decided how comfortable we are in going or not going and I'm sure once the parks reopen there will be a lot of work for us mods to close haste talk against people that decide to go


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> The passengers coming in flights from the hot spots will be asked to be in isolation for 14 days,  no matter if you're coming from Wisconsin but flying out of JFK,  you will be asked to isolate
> The only exception is that if you arrive at MCO but are transferring to another flight to go to another state,  then obviously you won't be asked since it's outside of Florida


For how long?


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> For how long?


We have not been given an end date,  Florida's health department just told us  it's probably on for at least 2 months to 6 months,  for now


----------



## Nvrgrowup

yulilin3 said:


> Sticking my neck out there since I really do hate speculation
> But
> The safety of yourself and your family fails on you.  Disney will have contingencies,   whatever that might be,  they can easily tape queues for some sense of social distancing,  they can separate tables at restaurants,  they can cancel big shows and fireworks
> But
> When they reopen and I go i won't expect Disney to take care of my health,  i will use a mask if that makes me comfortable,  i will avoid large crowds,  and believe me or not,  that's easily done even on very crowded days,  i will take sanitizing wipes and clean my table and the lap bar on the ride,  i will wash my hands and not touch my face...
> I was assuming that there would be an outbreak on Disney related cases from cm and guests and we didn't get that,  weeks before the parks closed Disney had upped their hand washing stations,  they had alerted guests and cm to the virus,  I assume that had an impact on the low numbers we actually saw from the parks
> In closing,  it's up to each one of us and not Disney to take care of ourselves,  we decided how comfortable we are in going or not going and I'm sure once the parks reopen there will be a lot of work for us mods to close haste talk against people that decide to go


As always @yulilin3 the voice of reason.
Well said!
Thank you !


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Frontierland is very similar to Wyoming and Utah. Maybe that land can open??


Just don't go!  How about that


----------



## lilypgirl

I am so surprised at how negative so many of you are. It’s almost as if you want  Disney to fail because for whatever reason your too scared to leave you are  house so no fun for anyone. It’s been said a billion  times but the data does not line up with making people prisoners in their homes until there is vaccine. It’s also not the governments job to take care us.  Personally  responsibility  is a real thing practice it!


----------



## Farro

juice0358 said:


> One question for the optimist here and I know I come of as a pessimist but I am just analytical, Florida has 938 new confirmed cases during a quarantine, how do you honestly think the numbers will go down with loosening restrictions? I personally think we are back to triple the amount of cases daily two weeks after we open.



What number would you be comfortable with? Serious question.

It will never be zero.


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> Sticking my neck out there since I really do hate speculation
> But
> The safety of yourself and your family fails on you.  Disney will have contingencies,   whatever that might be,  they can easily tape queues for some sense of social distancing,  they can separate tables at restaurants,  they can cancel big shows and fireworks
> But
> When they reopen and I go i won't expect Disney to take care of my health,  i will use a mask if that makes me comfortable,  i will avoid large crowds,  and believe me or not,  that's easily done even on very crowded days,  i will take sanitizing wipes and clean my table and the lap bar on the ride,  i will wash my hands and not touch my face...
> I was assuming that there would be an outbreak on Disney related cases from cm and guests and we didn't get that,  weeks before the parks closed Disney had upped their hand washing stations,  they had alerted guests and cm to the virus,  I assume that had an impact on the low numbers we actually saw from the parks
> I was at  mk the ladt night before the parks closed and in that crowd of people that had the varsity cheer after hours party,  i hugged cp cm ad they left, I was at DS the last day of operations when world of Disney was packed like it was Christmas, I'm alright. I took my precautions and im sure the virus was floating around. None of my family or friends that work at the parks have gotten sick,  knock on wood,  obviously some have not been so lucky
> In closing,  it's up to each one of us and not Disney to take care of ourselves,  we decided how comfortable we are in going or not going and I'm sure once the parks reopen there will be a lot of work for us mods to close haste talk against people that decide to go


I am fine with anything Disney does. I would still go the parks but thats cause I only go for the rides. All that other junk does nothing for me. People need to get used to the fact the Magic won't be the same for awhile.


----------



## Krandor

lilypgirl said:


> I am so surprised at how negative so many of you are. It’s almost as if you want  Disney to fail because for whatever reason your too scared to leave your house so no fun for anyone. It’s been said a billion  times but the data does not line up with making people prisoners in their homes until there is vaccine. It’s also not the governments job to take care us.  Personally  responsibility  is a real thing practice it!



I'm the opposte.  I want disney to be succesful which is why I don't want them to open too early.  They could be a huge negative PR backlash if they did that.  They won't and shouldn't stay closed till their is a vaccine but if they decided to open in phase 1 because the gov said they could it would not be a good look and would hurt them a lot.  I'd rather that not happen and that they open in a safe manner when appropriate which is likely opening the parks in phase 3 and even then maybe even having their own phased approach to park openings with modified operations.


----------



## aibo

What will happen if people in a phase 1 state will travel to a phase 3 state ?


----------



## Vern60

mmackeymouse said:


> Right. But, what is the system of checks and balances? To make sure the governors are making the right decisions and aren't jumping ahead of where they are in the phases?
> 
> If the governor of Fl said, "Let's open Disney World!" tomorrow....who can stop that?


Um, I think Disney could. Ultimately it's up to them. I do believe they will get the go ahead sooner rather than later though, they are vital to the Florida economy.


----------



## marinejjh

mmackeymouse said:


> My question is....who is overseeing this? What would stop a governor from opening up because the state as a whole is fulfilling those requirements, even if certain counties or pockets within the state haven't?


Nothing would stop them. Trump even said he was leaving it up to individual governors how/when to open states up. He stated each knows there state because they are physically there. States like Florida and Michigan waited so long to chang anything and are behind many other states.


----------



## anthony2k7

aibo said:


> What will happen if people in a phase 1 state will travel to a phase 3 state ?


Presumably they will be required to do a 14 day quarantine?

Does the same apply from a phase 2 to phase 3 though?


----------



## lilypgirl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do you think the only people who have caught and/or died of COVID 19 have just not been responsible enough? Guess someone should tell all the medical professionals who have fallen victim to it they were just too lazy to save themselves.
> 
> If personal responsibility and hand washing was enough we wouldn’t have a pandemic and shutdowns all over the globe. Come on. Why does optimistic have to mean ignorance?


That’s not what I said so don’t twist it. I am talking about now if you aren’t comfortable going out especially around groups stay home.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> There have been no reports of any issues outside of earth so Batuu and Pandora are good.


Phew!


----------



## Vern60

Krandor said:


> I'm waiting for somebody on reddit to make a charrt of where every state stands in all of these gating criteria.  I'm sure somebody is already working on it.


I think this was shown at the start of the President's presentation today? I believe when Dr Birx began speaking ... it wasn't really up long enough to analyze closely though I did notice Florida was green.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

lilypgirl said:


> That’s not what I said so don’t twist it. I am talking about now if you aren’t comfortable going out especially around groups stay home.



This isn’t just every man for themselves. This cannot be prevented enough with letting people make their own choices regarding everything (which spoiler alert, people will make terrible ones that greatly impact others).

I am confident Disney is not going to adopt this viewpoint and is going to do what they can to keep a balance between their own immediate needs (and peoples desires) and the greater good. And I’m glad for that. I don’t wish Disney anything negative, obviously, I love Disney. I’m sure all the “negative” people here share similar thoughts.


----------



## mshanson3121

lilypgirl said:


> I am so surprised at how negative so many of you are. It’s almost as if you want  Disney to fail because for whatever reason your too scared to leave your house so no fun for anyone. It’s been said a billion  times but the data does not line up with making people prisoners in their homes until there is vaccine. It’s also not the governments job to take care us.  Personally  responsibility  is a real thing practice it!



Likewise, I imagine many are surprised at how naive and out of touch with reality some people are... 

Being realistic and negative are NOT the same thing. There are very few people here who have suggested that Disney stay closed until there's a vaccine. Very few. There are however many people who realize that doesn't mean Disney can open up again right away no matter how much they may wish otherwise, and that even when they do, social distancing restrictions will be in place for a long time.


----------



## rteetz

Folks, reminder this is not a place to discuss what the guidelines mean for each state. This thread is about impacts on Disney. Each state also will act differently. Let’s stick to impacts on Disney and theme parks. Not the place to discuss the ins and outs of the guidelines.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tigger's ally said:


> And why does pessimistic have to mean name calling, smartellic replies and failure to admit that anybody can implement social distancing even while opening businesses, buildings, etc?  Yeah, I don't know how to spell smartellic but didn't want to resort to namecalling.



Ignorance isn’t name calling. It means a lack of knowledge or information (direct from google ). You can be optimistic without being ignorant regarding our reality. Plenty have been in here, we have lots of posters who are glass half full without being ignorant.


----------



## jlwhitney

Vern60 said:


> I think this was shown at the start of the President's presentation today? I believe when Dr Birx began speaking ... it wasn't really up long enough to analyze closely though I did notice Florida was green.



what does green mean?


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> Folks, reminder this is not a place to discuss what the guidelines mean for each state. This thread is about impacts on Disney. Each state also will act differently. Let’s stick to impacts on Disney and theme parks. Not the place to discuss the ins and outs of the guidelines.


Thank you.   questions about how or who can fly in relevant?


----------



## anthony2k7

Worth remembering at this point that all these guidelines only cover the safety aspect of opening back up.

There is still the logistical viability and also the economic viability that may also lead to very different opening dates for disney than what the phases suggest.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> Thank you.   questions about how or who can fly in relevant?


Right now it’s more speculation because we done have all those answers yet. Let’s just try to stick to disney as much as possible until we have more answers.


----------



## anthony2k7

Vern60 said:


> I dunno, I think the plan going forward, I mean once things start opening up more is not so much separation, but early detection and follow up, what do they call it? Tracing I think? Makes me think of how people say the safest place to have a heart attack is in Las Vegas because they have cameras everywhere and you are constantly monitored, therefore they have by far have the fastest response time of anywhere in the nation should a medical emergency occur. I envision thermal scanners at not only Disney but airports as well.
> Face it, if you wear a magic band, Disney already knows everywhere you have been, (and probably everywhere you are going to go too!). If someone shows up "hot" on a thermal scanner they can probably easily identify 99% of the people who came in contact with them in the last several days. Who knows, you could get a knock on your door or even an email when you get back to your resort, or home .... "we believe you have come in contact with a suspected covid 19 carrier", and so forth.


Thermal scanners will achieve nothing if the rumoured number of 80% being asymptomatic is correct.

Likewise testing - unless we somehow get to the point of testing most people most days it isnt going to help if the asymptomatic numbers are that high.


----------



## Vern60

jlwhitney said:


> what does green mean?


I don't know, again it wasn't up that long but there were also colors fading into red so I assumed green meant good. Wyoming, N Dakota and Montana as well as others were also green. Sorry I can't describe more.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ignorance isn’t name calling. It means a lack of knowledge or information (direct from google ). You can be optimistic without being ignorant regarding our reality. Plenty have been in here, we have lots of posters who are glass half full without being ignorant.




My argument is that only optimists were accused of the ignorance. (edit- and now being Naive)  That term swings both ways.  I just wouldn't put it that way.  

I'm far from ignorant on the situation.  My only daughter is a CCU nurse and has been putting in 14 hour days.  I talk with her daily.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Thermal scanners will achieve nothing if the rumoured number of 80% being asymptomatic is correct.
> 
> Likewise testing - unless we somehow get to the point of testing most people most days it isnt going to help if the asymptomatic numbers are that high.



So what is your answer? It sounds like as long as there are asymptomatic people out there, you don't think they should open?

No, I don't think Disney will open soon.

But what are you looking for to have them open? There will always be asymptomatic cases


----------



## Runnsally

they should just expand the thing that scans for Pandoran microparasites to all four parks


----------



## e_yerger

My prediction is that Disney will open sometime in the future  I’m 100% sure i’m right and because i’m right it’s a fact


----------



## mhautz

e_yerger said:


> My prediction is that Disney will open sometime in the future  I’m 100% sure i’m right and because i’m right it’s a fact


That's just wishful thinking.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> Right now it’s more speculation because we done have all those answers yet. Let’s just try to stick to disney as much as possible until we have more answers.


Completely respect this. But in the same manner that knowledge of when Jersey week is each year is very important for planning purposes, it is equally important for people of this board to know how each individual state is handling their respective guidelines. My state is closed until 5/20. Members of this hoard might want to know that if they are for some reason planning a May trip. If my state extends that to mid June, members of this board will want to know that if they plan to return in early June (which apparently many plan to do so).


----------



## jlwhitney

Vern60 said:


> I don't know, again it wasn't up that long but there were also colors fading into red so I assumed green meant good. Wyoming, N Dakota and Montana as well as others were also green. Sorry I can't describe more.



Thank You! I live in NE FL, so anxiously awaiting our governors announcement tomorrow.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> So what is your answer? It sounds like as long as there are asymptomatic people out there, you don't think they should open?
> 
> No, I don't think Disney will open soon.
> 
> But what are you looking for to have them open? There will always be asymptomatic cases


In my opinion it has to be significantly limited capacities - maybe start at 10% of actual park capacities.

Maybe only sky liner resorts and one monorail resort for day 1.

Start with very low numbers so processes can be perfected before any increase is considered.

Obviously no parades/fireworks.

Maybe only MK open daily with DHS/AK open alternate days. Leave epcot shut because they wont have the international CMs and it's a construction site anyway right now.


Social distancing is the only prevention we really have right now. If we abandon that we are back to the start.


----------



## Busterbailey

I was thinking today that when Disney does reopen just how "packed" the park will be? With no conventions, conferences, little international travel and people not going to Disney whether it's economic or still not comfortable going to the park, I'm thinking the parks will lend to some space (of course not 6ft at all times) even during what normally are 8,9 or 10 days.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> In my opinion it has to be significantly limited capacities - maybe start at 10% of actual park capacities.
> 
> Maybe only sky liner resorts and one monorail resort for day 1.
> 
> Start with very low numbers so processes can be perfected before any increase is considered.
> 
> Obviously no parades/fireworks.
> 
> Maybe only MK open daily with DHS/AK open alternate days. Leave epcot shut because they wont have the international CMs and it's a construction site anyway right now.
> 
> 
> Social distancing is the only prevention we really have right now. If we abandon that we are back to the start.


If what we are talking about in the dvc forums is Correct, ALL DVC hotels would have to open as soon as all of these bans are lifted. 

So add them to your list.


----------



## only hope

Krandor said:


> There have been no reports of any issues outside of earth so Batuu and Pandora are good.



The wizarding world has plenty of dittany, so Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley are safe to visit. You just have to use the floo network to get into the Leaky Cauldron since it is inadvisable to have a run in with the Muggle police.

Ok, back to Disney operations.  Or lack of.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> If what we are talking about in the dvc forums is Correct, ALL DVC hotels would have to open as soon as all of these bans are lifted.
> 
> So add them to your list.


So perhaps you just end up with DVC plus pop initially.


----------



## shanes17

Jrb1979 said:


> I am fine with anything Disney does. I would still go the parks but thats cause I only go for the rides. All that other junk does nothing for me. People need to get used to the fact the Magic won't be the same for awhile.



That is your opinion.

Not a fact, magic to someone might not mean magic to you.

Relax, take a walk, everything is going to be ok.

We will all get through this, some sooner than others.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> A bit more positive news .... This could also affect a Disney opening
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/sp-...owing-effectiveness-treating-coronavirus.html


WOW. Excellent news. A cure would be a game changer and could definitely get us back in the parks sooner rather than later


----------



## Jrb1979

shanes17 said:


> That is your opinion.
> 
> Not a fact, magic to someone might not mean magic to you.
> 
> Relax, take a walk, everything is going to be ok.
> 
> We will all get through this, some sooner than others.


Yes it is my opinion but I don't see how Disney keeps everything the way it was. If some kind of social distancing is in place how can they have fireworks, parades and meet and greets?


----------



## jlwhitney

I think we all need to just be patient and see what Disney does. At this point We know they aren't opening in the next couple weeks and probably not till June at the very earliest. A lot can change between now and then. Today has been good news overall and showing a way out of all this, while I know we all want to go back to Disney at some point I think many of us are going to also appreciate the little things coming in the short term: restaurants, local parks, going back to work, a favorite shop and so on that are much sooner than Disney.


----------



## shanes17

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes it is my opinion but I don't see how Disney keeps everything the way it was. If some kind of social distancing is in place how can they have fireworks, parades and meet and greets?



No idea, what I do know is they have people that make a living off figuring these things out.

People are resilient, they find solutions, this won’t be much different.

We’ll be back sooner than you might imagine.


----------



## rteetz

One hour I’ll come here and won’t have to do any clean up. It’s not that hard to follow the guidelines people. Last warning or the thread is locked and only opened when a news item is posted.


----------



## Krandor

Busterbailey said:


> I was thinking today that when Disney does reopen just how "packed" the park will be? With no conventions, conferences, little international travel and people not going to Disney whether it's economic or still not comfortable going to the park, I'm thinking the parks will lend to some space (of course not 6ft at all times) even during what normally are 8,9 or 10 days.



My guess is that initially there will be limits on attendence to the parks.  I'm thinking maybe restrictions on AP, only pre-purchased for that day tickets, and no walk-up sales.  Stuff like that.


----------



## PetePanMan

I have no idea when WDW will open again (suspect later rather than sooner) and I do not envy decision makers at different levels.  When it does open it definitely won’t be business as usual. I just don’t see how distancing can work effectively with large crowds without major impact on experience.  Even if major league sports open up they are likely to not have fans in seats this summer (per Fauci). I’m as much or more worried about wave two that is expected in fall (most of what I’ve seen has Nov / Dec peak for second wave).


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> My guess is that initially there will be limits on attendence to the parks.  I'm thinking maybe restrictions on AP, only pre-purchased for that day tickets, and no walk-up sales.  Stuff like that.



Agree. I think you'll probably have to make exceptions for resort guests too. I am thinking of resort guests who may have N-E tickets, or Anyday hopper tickets that were purchased prior to the current day ticket structure.


----------



## Krandor

PetePanMan said:


> I have no idea when WDW will open again (suspect later rather than sooner) and I do not envy decision makers at different levels.  When it does open it definitely won’t be business as usual. I just don’t see how distancing can work effectively with large crowds without major impact on experience.  Even if major league sports open up they are likely to not have fans in seats this summer (per Fauci). I’m as much or more worried about wave two that is expected in fall (most of what I’ve seen has Nov / Dec peak for second wave).



Yeah there will likely be some kind of new normal.  How many places in disney do they say things like "move forward and use all the available space"?  Those types of places are just going to have to reduce capacity in at least the short term which may then trickle into needing to reduce park capacity since you don't have those "crowd eater" things to eat crowds.


----------



## Jrb1979

mmackeymouse said:


> Agree. I think you'll probably have to make exceptions for resort guests too. I am thinking of resort guests who may have N-E tickets, or Anyday hopper tickets that were purchased prior to the current day ticket structure.


Not only that, I think fireworks, parades, some meet and greets will all be gone for now.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> Not only that, I think fireworks, parades, some meet and greets will all be gone for now.



Yeah probably only M&G for characters with costumes and then behind the scenes some kind of more stringent sanitation procedure for the costume in between it being used and the "handlers" likely with gloves.  Some stuff we'll see and some we won't but likely a ton of new procedure both in front of and behind the scenes.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Jrb1979 said:


> Not only that, I think fireworks, parades, some meet and greets will all be gone for now.



Yeah, it really stinks as this next trip, with a 5 and 2 year old is such a prime age for those experiences. Character meets and character buffets were the name of the game this trip, like I said, because they are at just the right age for it. By the next time we can get back, who knows. 

Secondarily, the parades and fireworks would be nice, because they are at that age of wonder and amazement. But, it's understandable if that is a concession that must be made.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Vern60 said:


> A bit more positive news .... This could also affect a Disney opening
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/16/sp-...owing-effectiveness-treating-coronavirus.html


Just adding more information here since it is positive news and very encouraging!

https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/16...uggests-patients-are-responding-to-treatment/


----------



## Jrb1979

mmackeymouse said:


> Yeah, it really stinks as this next trip, with a 5 and 2 year old is such a prime age for those experiences. Character meets and character buffets were the name of the game this trip, like I said, because they are at just the right age for it. By the next time we can get back, who knows.
> 
> Secondarily, the parades and fireworks would be nice, because they are at that age of wonder and amazement. But, it's understandable if that is a concession that must be made.


Sorry to hear that. I'm lucky my little is only 6 months so I have a little while til we will be doing Disney


----------



## rpb718

Yeah, I can't see any meet and greets where anyone is allowed to touch the character and pass along this virus to the next person to touch the character.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I'm ever wondering about something like Hoop-dee Do Revue. (Side note: does it lose its distinction as America's longest running dinner show because of this?)

I think they can probably space out the tables and lower capacity easy enough. But...the interaction and everything is half the fun. I wonder if/how they would be able to continue it.


----------



## rpb718

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm ever wondering about something like Hoop-dee Do Revue. (Side note: does it lose its distinction as America's longest running dinner show because of this?)
> 
> I think they can probably space out the tables and lower capacity easy enough. But...the interaction and everything is half the fun. I wonder if/how they would be able to continue it.



It would need to be slightly modified - maybe temporarily become a "Hoop-Dee-Don't" revue.


----------



## choirfarm

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm ever wondering about something like Hoop-dee Do Revue. (Side note: does it lose its distinction as America's longest running dinner show because of this?)
> 
> I think they can probably space out the tables and lower capacity easy enough. But...the interaction and everything is half the fun. I wonder if/how they would be able to continue it.


The problem will be with all the singing shows.  Apparently singing is one of the best ways to spread the virus. ( Look up the choir in Washington) if you have some performers that are asymptomatic, it won't be pretty.


----------



## DizDaD7

Guys, & gals, you have to remember if we have to social distance at all, *(especially at restaurants there and or parades, or rides) then there is no way that anything will be open for us to enjoy, because that is 99.999% impossible. Give it another week, or 2 and lets just see how this pandemic starts to pan out..

BTW, I'm very sorry for all the people that had to cancel so far due to this or any other reason.

Here's to the magic of ~~~~~> so that we do possibly put an end to this for good.


----------



## tlmadden73

Krandor said:


> Don;t quite agree it is very very very low.  A spike is still very possible if we are not careful but these guidelines look like a very good plan to slowly reopen as long as things stay in good shape.


My point is .. if 30 people in my county has reported cases .. and so maybe 10x that many people have it but are untested. That is only 300 people out of a county of 300k.  My "odds" of running into one of those 300 people on my normal daily travels within my county WHILE being extra careful .. is very low. I will take those odds if it means we can get business opening again. 

Now those odds are way different when you talk about a theme park that pulls in people from all over the world. That's tough. I don't know if a lot of people will feel truly "safe" at WDW for a while, but that doesn't mean it can't open.


----------



## Searc

mmackeymouse said:


> Yacht Club maybe, but I'd even say Old Key West would be good. OKW, since it is a dedicated DVC property would have more 1/2BR suite-style accommodations, which I am sure NBA players would prefer the privacy. At YC, there are some suites, but it would be mostly hotel rooms.
> 
> But, here's an outlier. I wouldn't count out Gran Destino. The proximity would be excellent. And the rooms are pretty deluxe-adjacent quality.


I can't speak for NBA, but when MLB teams travel, they have roommates and stay in regular hotels.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Krandor said:


> Even if the governer said they could open in phase 1, disney wouldn't.  Would be horrible optics.  they are phase 3 and not a phase earlier.



Of course they would. They might phase experiences (example: not have fireworks shows during phase 1 and "bars" clearly wouldn't be able to open), but if they can open they are going to open.


----------



## imjustafatkid

tlmadden73 said:


> Now those odds are way different when you talk about a theme park that pulls in people from all over the world. That's tough. I don't know if a lot of people will feel truly "safe" at WDW for a while, but that doesn't mean it can't open.



I'd feel safe going right now, today.


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> Yeah, I can't see any meet and greets where anyone is allowed to touch the character and pass along this virus to the next person to touch the character.



Maybe masked characters only with a hand sanitizer station when you exit?


----------



## mmackeymouse

tlmadden73 said:


> My point is .. if 30 people in my county has reported cases .. and so maybe 10x that many people have it but are untested. That is only 300 people out of a county of 300k.  My "odds" of running into one of those 300 people on my normal daily travels within my county WHILE being extra careful .. is very low. I will take those odds if it means we can get business opening again.
> 
> Now those odds are way different when you talk about a theme park that pulls in people from all over the world. That's tough. I don't know if a lot of people will feel truly "safe" at WDW for a while, but that doesn't mean it can't open.



Yes, your chance of running into one of those 300 people isn't great. But, if business as usual opens up, and those 270 asymptomatic people go back to work and each infect 3 other people who infect 3 other people, now it's up to 2,500 people. I think your chance of running into one of 2,500 is much greater. If one of those 2,500 people work at a grocery store or a bank...maybe they don't infect 3 people...maybe they infect 20 people in the course of a day. And so on and so forth. 

That's why I am so torn about business opening versus staying isolated. Frankly, I just don't trust anyone.


----------



## mmackeymouse

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe masked characters only with a hand sanitizer station when you exit?



Perhaps the handler could spray the costume with lysol between guests? I wish I was kidding, but at this point, nothing is outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If they open when social distancing is still the name of the game, I could see all meet and greets being put on hold. Could you imagine if the friend of the character was actually the contagious one? I would rather see them just put them on hold rather than the handlers having to be the hug police, or some sad situation where you have to take a picture 6 feet away from Mickey and wave lol.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rpb718 said:


> It would need to be slightly modified - maybe temporarily become a "Hoop-Dee-Don't" revue.



True, BUT....if you start looking at lesser capacity, then the price gets jacked up. And is anyone really going to want to pay those prices for half a dinner show? Barely any singing or even no singing? No interaction? It would be really, really sad.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they open when social distancing is still the name of the game, I could see all meet and greets being put on hold. Could you imagine if the friend of the character was actually the contagious one? I would rather see them just put them on hold rather than the handlers having to be the hug police, or some sad situation where you have to take a picture 6 feet away from Mickey and wave lol.



Might be some folks would really want to get a picture with "hazmat suit" Mickey.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's the case I can't see how Disney parks open by summer unless phase 2 is then.


My best guess is late summer. It's when we rebooked..


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> Might be some folks would really want to get a picture with "hazmat suit" Mickey.



We laugh but.....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-protect-American-kids-chemical-warfare.html


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Might be some folks would really want to get a picture with "hazmat suit" Mickey.



The irony of a huge crowd wanting to see hazmat suit Mickey .


----------



## karen4546

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah but a pp maybe on another thread said ppl’s info is being collected when they get off the plane at mco if they are from a “hotspot” area being made to say where they are staying & told to self quarantine for 14 days. The ridiculous part about that is that those ppl sat on the same plane with other ppl not from a hotspot area so really they should all quarantine.


Yea I saw where they said zip code .  We have one case so far in my zip code and not that many in the town we fly out of.  But you are right. Why even allow ANY passengers at  right?all.  Gov.  Said things will start to reopen on May 1.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Even after 9/11 when there were things put into place to take precautions in Disney, they still weren’t really visible after you went through the gates into a park.

I know it’s a really small nitpick in the scope of all of this, but I wonder if the different visible measures they may have to take inside the parks is going to burst the Disney bubble a bit. Maybe we’ll all just be used to it by the time WDW opens again.


----------



## imjustafatkid

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe masked characters only with a hand sanitizer station when you exit?



Would have to use it when you arrive also, but yeah that could work.


----------



## fsjking

DGsAtBLT said:


> The irony of a huge crowd wanting to see hazmat suit Mickey .



I hate meet and greets but I'd blow a FP on that!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

We have new federal guidelines on phased reopenings that could affect Disney’s plan. I didn’t post a link because I don’t know all the rules on link-posting, but the guidelines are easy to find online.

Phase 1 could start as early as May 1st, and Phase 2 could start two weeks after that, if cases drop. If Phase 3 starts two weeks after that, then we could have a Phase 3 in early June (provided cases continue to drop). That’s pretty optimistic, but I am known for my optimism. 

What do you think? What could this mean for Disney?


----------



## dynastyyanks

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> We have new federal guidelines on phased reopenings that could affect Disney’s plan. I didn’t post a link because I don’t know all the rules on link-posting, but the guidelines are easy to find online.
> 
> Phase 1 could start as early as May 1st, and Phase 2 could start two weeks after that, if cases drop. If Phase 3 starts two weeks after that, then we could have a Phase 3 in early June (provided cases continue to drop). That’s pretty optimistic, but I am known for my optimism.
> 
> What do you think? What could this mean for Disney?



I think the guidelines won't have a TON of impact on Disney, except for the fact that it might push Florida's governor to try to convince Disney to open sooner. I do think that Disney will be more cautious, because if Disney is open during an upswing in infections and many can get traced back there, it would devastate the company financially in the long-term at least as bad as this short-term devastation. I believe they will do what they can to open this summer, but cautiously and likely in a more limited way than is required under the letter of law.


----------



## Lewisc

Krandor said:


> There have been no reports of any issues outside of earth so Batuu and Pandora are good.


Batuu and Pandora are expected to implement a 14 day quarantine policy for arriving guests.


----------



## jade1

..


Lewisc said:


> Batuu and Pandora are expected to implement a 14 day quarantine policy for arriving guests.



I could ride FoP and Navi for 14 days straight.


----------



## Krandor

Lewisc said:


> Batuu and Pandora are expected to implement a 14 day quarantine policy for arriving guests.



Star Tours are the ones who have the 14 day quarantine since the flights leave from a hotspot (Earth).


----------



## Krandor

dynastyyanks said:


> I think the guidelines won't have a TON of impact on Disney, except for the fact that it might push Florida's governor to try to convince Disney to open sooner. I do think that Disney will be more cautious, because if Disney is open during an upswing in infections and many can get traced back there, it would devastate the company financially in the long-term at least as bad as this short-term devastation. I believe they will do what they can to open this summer, but cautiously and likely in a more limited way than is required under the letter of law.



Agree. Disney wants to open the parks but they also don't want a PR nightmare on their hands either. There were already a bunch of videos that went around on the last day before the shutdown which didn't make them look good. If things like concerts and sporting events still don't have crowds it would be tough for disney to re-open. 

As was talked about in rundisney threads about who will be first to have a big race and the consensis was it won't be disney... disney also won't be the first to be a mass gathering place to open.  I think they will let places like Cedar Fair and Six flags be the first to go along with things like MLB.  This is not a place where disney wants to be the trendsetter.


----------



## EmJ

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> We have new federal guidelines on phased reopenings that could affect Disney’s plan. I didn’t post a link because I don’t know all the rules on link-posting, but the guidelines are easy to find online.
> 
> Phase 1 could start as early as May 1st, and Phase 2 could start two weeks after that, if cases drop. If Phase 3 starts two weeks after that, then we could have a Phase 3 in early June (provided cases continue to drop). That’s pretty optimistic, but I am known for my optimism.
> 
> What do you think? What could this mean for Disney?


The guidelines don’t recommend a strict two-week, two-week, two-week timeline. Rather, Phase I is the opening of places where social distancing can be enforced by the venue; i.e., restaurants can space tables far apart, movie theaters can sell every other seat in every other row. After beginning Phase I, the State is then recommended to stabilize the inevitable rise in COVID cases, re-flatten the curve, and after cases start to fall again and decline for two more weeks, then they can start Phase II. Phase II is the opening of essential services where social distancing cannot practically be strictly enforced, such as schools and daycares. Then again, the State manages the rise in cases, flattens the curve, and waits for two weeks of decline. Only then should Phase III start, which includes nonessential mass gathering venues where enforced social distancing is impractical; so, Disney.

I think it is extraordinarily unlikely that following this plan, there is a straight-line, week-over-week reduction in cases that gives Disney the confidence to reopen in June. I’m not an epidemiologist and don’t have a crystal ball, but I think the best case scenario is 6-10 weeks between phases because managing a surge and destabilizing between each phase is part of the plan. So sometime August-October if Phase I starts May 1 everything goes really well.


ETA: Places like Disney Springs could conceivably be Phase I, especially the restaurants. I would think the resorts could be Phase II with reduced capacity. So the parks themselves would be Phase III.


----------



## xuxa777

dynastyyanks said:


> I think the guidelines won't have a TON of impact on Disney, except for the fact that it might push Florida's governor to try to convince Disney to open sooner. I do think that Disney will be more cautious, because if Disney is open during an upswing in infections and many can get traced back there, it would devastate the company financially in the long-term at least as bad as this short-term devastation. I believe they will do what they can to open this summer, but cautiously and likely in a more limited way than is required under the letter of law.



Do remember Disney is losing around $30-40 million a day with the park closures, I am thinking they will want to open sooner than later, even with the PR risk.


----------



## HuskieJohn

anthony2k7 said:


> In my opinion it has to be significantly limited capacities - maybe start at 10% of actual park capacities.
> 
> Maybe only sky liner resorts and one monorail resort for day 1.
> 
> Start with very low numbers so processes can be perfected before any increase is considered.
> 
> Obviously no parades/fireworks.
> 
> Maybe only MK open daily with DHS/AK open alternate days. Leave epcot shut because they wont have the international CMs and it's a construction site anyway right now.
> 
> 
> Social distancing is the only prevention we really have right now. If we abandon that we are back to the start.



This with only DVC resorts open and parks limited to those DVC resort guests for 4-8 weeks to get everything just right.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Do remember Disney is losing around $30-40 million a day with the park closures, I am thinking they will want to open sooner than later, even with the PR risk.



I think your estimation of june/july is about right.  Yes they are losing money but they don't want the PR hit either.  They will be cautious.  open disney springs and some resorts especially DVC as hotels and retauratants in may and then parks probably June/July (probably more on July side).  I think CF and SF will open  mid-June and disney can see how that goes and open a bit after them in likely early July time frame (and universal will likely be around the same time).


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> Do remember Disney is losing around $30-40 million a day with the park closures, I am thinking they will want to open sooner than later, even with the PR risk.


True & it’s Disney. They can bounce back from any backlash of opening too soon.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> True & it’s Disney. They can bounce back from any backlash of opening too soon.



If disney comes out of this looking like they are putting profit over health that is not something you bounce back from easily... even disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> If disney comes out of this looking like they are putting profit over health that is not something you bounce back from easily... even disney.


I don’t think so b/c ppl have a choice & responsibility to not put their own health in danger. So just b/c they’re open doesn’t mean ppl have to go. Now if it’s a lot staff that end up sick, then that would look bad.


----------



## mirandag819

When I watched the briefing today, I sadly got the impression that Disney/other theme parks/concerts/sporting events aren’t even part of phase 3. Phase 3 mentioned gatherings of 50 people not 10s of thousands. They talked like phase 3 is the new normal until a vaccine comes out and only then can we get back to life before all of this. Hopefully I’m misinterpreting what they said, I can’t wait to reschedule my March trip, that we moved to Memorial Day and now need to reschedule, but I don’t feel like there is any day this year that we can move it to based on the guidelines presented today....hopefully I’m wrong and they open sooner than I’m thinking.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think so b/c ppl have a choice & responsibility to not put their own health in danger. So just b/c they’re open doesn’t mean ppl have to go. Now if it’s a lot staff that end up sick, then that would look bad.



EDIT: By that logic why even close?  Why not stay open and just state we will let every guest decide if they want to come or not.  We are here if they want to come and accept the risk.  If they don't we'll refund.  We are going to stand by personal responsibility and let everybody decide if they want to come or not and be open for everybody who wants to come.   Why did they not do that to start with?

Florida didn't have to have beaches open for spring break. They still got a lot of heat for having beaches open with the whole "if I get corona I get corna" videoes. Disney doesn't now want to be there.

We all want disney to open... but they can really hurt themselves if they open too soon.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> EDIT: By that logic why even close?  Why not stay open and just state we will let every guest decide if they want to come or not.  We are here if they want to come and accept the risk.  If they don't we'll refund.  We are going to stand by personal responsibility and let everybody decide if they want to come or not and be open for everybody who wants to come.   Why did they not do that to start with?
> 
> Florida didn't have to have beaches open for spring break. They still got a lot of heat for having beaches open with the whole "if I get corona I get corna" videoes. Disney doesn't now want to be there.
> 
> We all want disney to open... but they can really hurt themselves if they open too soon.


I disagree. Closing at all was in response to the flatten the curve idea.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> I disagree. Closing at all was in response to the flatten the curve idea.



So you think they should have closed.  When do you think they should open again and tell people "your choice if you want to come or not"?  Tomorrow?  Next week?  When is it acceptable to just say "come if you want to and it is on you"?


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> So you think they should have closed.  When do you think they should open again and tell people "your choice if you want to come or not"?  Tomorrow?  Next week?  When is it acceptable to just say "come if you want to and it is on you"?


When most things are opened & stay at home orders are lifted.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> When most things are opened & stay at home orders are lifted.



so Disney should only open when Florida hits phase 3?  I agree with that.


----------



## aibo

Phase 3 will be a long time from now, the moment people feel safe enough to sit down with a beer in phase 2 they will hug an old friend and we will be back to phase 0. Testing in the tens of millions are the only way out of this horror. Till then wash hands and camp down  with Disney +


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris has released the 'at home' website with games, recipes from restaurants (I will start with the carrot cake  ), tutorial video's on drawing, dancing etc. And some background video's about the park. 

https://athome.disneylandparis.com/en/


----------



## yankeesfan123

mirandag819 said:


> When I watched the briefing today, I sadly got the impression that Disney/other theme parks/concerts/sporting events aren’t even part of phase 3. Phase 3 mentioned gatherings of 50 people not 10s of thousands. They talked like phase 3 is the new normal until a vaccine comes out and only then can we get back to life before all of this. Hopefully I’m misinterpreting what they said, I can’t wait to reschedule my March trip, that we moved to Memorial Day and now need to reschedule, but I don’t feel like there is any day this year that we can move it to based on the guidelines presented today....hopefully I’m wrong and they open sooner than I’m thinking.


I agree with your interpretation. And good. Let’s not forget that a man who was part of the briefing said, just hours before the three tier plan was released, that sports can only come back this year without fans.

But the most important part for Disney fans who want the parks back open: those new guidelines don’t mean a single thing. It’s up to the governors. And the governor of Florida is consulting with Disney.

I think we will have a lot more to speculate about today.


----------



## WawaCoffee

Krandor said:


> so Disney should only open when Florida hits phase 3?  I agree with that.



I agree. This is ultimately up to the governor of FL. However, assuming the governor of FL will adhere to the guidelines, then it definitely won't be until at least Phase 3 when Disney re-opens.


----------



## MMSM

WawaCoffee said:


> I agree. This is ultimately up to the governor of FL. However, assuming the governor of FL will adhere to the guidelines, then it definitely won't be until at least Phase 3 when Disney opens their doors. Phase 2 recommends gatherings of no more than 50, so I don't expect Disney Springs to open in Phase 2, either.
> 
> Potential timing:
> 
> Stay at home order ends April 30th
> Phase 1 begins May 1st
> Phase 2 begins June 1st
> Phase 3 begins July 1st - the earliest date WDW will open their gates
> This is, of course, BEST case scenario, assuming Disney is OK with opening in Phase 3, despite the guideline for this Phase suggesting "minimizing exposure to social settings". I personally expect Disney Springs to open in Phase 3, and the park gates to open around August.


I hope this is not correct.


----------



## charmed59

For those that would like to crunch data for Florida to guess phase one openings, Florida puts out some very detailed info twice a day on testing, new cases and deaths.  Start with https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/#latest-stats and hit the report and dashboard buttons on the bottom for more info.

My take is statewide Florida is pretty consistently testing 11 or 12 percent positive of however many they are able to test.  If they really want the new cases to look like they are dropping they could just slowly drop the number of tests being performed. Thus far they are going in the other direction and trying to test more some days, and less some days.  I know yesterday it was windy and stormy so the big outdoor testing in my community was called off.

Orange County is testing lower, 5 to 11 percent positive of those tested in the last two weeks.  The local news says they are ramping up testing in neighborhoods where they are getting lots of positives, so their numbers might go up, but that means they are working toward being able to track new cases.


----------



## woody337

WawaCoffee said:


> I agree. This is ultimately up to the governor of FL. However, assuming the governor of FL will adhere to the guidelines, then it definitely won't be until at least Phase 3 when Disney re-opens. Phase 2 recommends gatherings of no more than 50, so I don't expect Disney Springs to open in Phase 2, either.
> 
> Potential timing:
> 
> Stay at home order ends April 30th
> Phase 1 begins May 1st
> Phase 2 begins June 1st
> Phase 3 begins July 1st - the earliest date WDW will open their gates
> This is, of course, BEST case scenario, assuming Disney is OK with opening in Phase 3, despite the guideline for this Phase suggesting "minimizing exposure to social settings". I personally expect Disney Springs to open in Phase 3, and the park gates to open around August.


Why does phase 1 have to start on May 1st, why not sooner? I heard somewhere the Gov could accelerate this? Also, are these phases required by the US government or are they simply a recommendation?


----------



## DizDaD7

mmackeymouse said:


> True, BUT....if you start looking at lesser capacity, then the price gets jacked up. And is anyone really going to want to pay those prices for half a dinner show? Barely any singing or even no singing? No interaction? It would be really, really sad.


Those seats on the 2nd floor aren't LQQKIN so bad now, are they  ...I'm joking of course... I really don't think it'll ever get to this....


----------



## DizDaD7

Lewisc said:


> Batuu and Pandora are expected to implement a 14 day quarantine policy for arriving guests.


Even if you're from Tatooine???


----------



## Cramden

woody337 said:


> Why does phase 1 have to start on May 1st, why not sooner? I heard somewhere the Gov could accelerate this? Also, are these phases required by the US government or are they simply a recommendation?



Might have something to due with Florida once again moving it's peak date, this time back from April 21st to May 6th?https://www.wfla.com/news/by-the-nu...s-peak-resource-date-moved-back-to-early-may/

I hope I'm wrong but I have a feeling Florida will be studied for years on how not to handle a Pandemic.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Cramden said:


> Might have something to due with Florida once again moving it's peak date, this time back from April 21st to May 6th?https://www.wfla.com/news/by-the-nu...s-peak-resource-date-moved-back-to-early-may/
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I have a feeling Florida will be studied for years on how not to handle a Pandemic.



Floridian here, Hillsborough County (Tampa area).  People seem to ignore the fact that the larger counties of Florida were already implementing local stay at home orders for weeks before the statewide order affected the smaller non affected counties.  The state is not in terrible shape, you make it sound like we are NYC.  The ICU beds as of yesterday are still well under capacity.

I personally know someone who flew here from NYC 'because he was bored' , got here and tested positive a week later after feeling ill.   So I appreciate the quarantine happening for those flying in from hotspots, although hard to control.


----------



## AvidDisReader

The Federal Guidelines state a minimum of 2 weeks between phases, not a month.  If the Florida Governor feels comfortable, he could start phase 1 today.  Which would mean it is possible (but not probable) Disney could open by May 15th of so.   If there are those who want to shame people for wanting to get out and open up because there could be horrid consequences, that is their right.  For the rest of us, we should be able to exercise our Civil Liberties to go to Disney and enjoy life---that is our choice and our rights.   The bottom line is everyone will have to wait to see what the Florida governor/legislature decide and how comfortable Corporate Disney feels about opening their doors.


----------



## MassJester

AvidDisReader said:


> The Federal Guidelines state a minimum of 2 weeks between phases, not a month.  If the Florida Governor feels comfortable, he could start phase 1 today.  Which would mean it is possible (but not probable) Disney could open by May 15th of so.   If there are those who want to shame people for wanting to get out and open up because there could be horrid consequences, that is their right.  For the rest of us, we should be able to exercise our Civil Liberties to go to Disney and enjoy life---that is our choice and our rights.   The bottom line is everyone will have to wait to see what the Florida governor/legislature decide and how comfortable Corporate Disney feels about opening their doors.



I may not have a crystal clear memory of everything we studied in law school, but I'm pretty sure that going to Disney doesn't rise to the level of Civil Liberty.


----------



## lilypgirl

MassJester said:


> I may not have a crystal clear memory of everything we studied in law school, but I'm pretty sure that going to Disney doesn't rise to the level of Civil Liberty.


I would think that moving about freely is addressed.


----------



## MassJester

lilypgirl said:


> I would think that moving about freely is addressed.



Actually, it's movement between the states that is covered. Attending Theme parks oddly didn't make the list.


----------



## lilypgirl

MassJester said:


> Actually, it's movement between the states that is covered. Attending Theme parks oddly didn't make the list.


Again I don't necessarily think that she meant theme parks specifically.  I think she/he was just speaking in general terms.


----------



## woody337

MassJester said:


> Actually, it's movement between the states that is covered. Attending Theme parks oddly didn't make the list.


Freedom of assembly


----------



## MassJester

woody337 said:


> Freedom of assembly



There is, in fact, a right to freedom of assembly. It is, as a matter of law, retractable in times of public emergency--and was thoroughly litigated during the Spanish flu.


----------



## woody337

MassJester said:


> There is, in fact, a right to freedom of assembly. It is, as a matter of law, retractable in times of public emergency--and was thoroughly litigated during the Spanish flu.


how convenient


----------



## AvidDisReader

Correct, Civil Liberties is a broad term which is why I purposely used it.  But we do not want to get in trouble by not sticking to the purpose of this forum and discuss how things relate to Disney.


----------



## Brocktoon

lilypgirl said:


> Again I have hard time understanding the fear so many have over a disease with as of today they say has  a 98.54 % survival rate. I was always under the impression the original stay at home to  slow the spread was to gain control so hospitals would be prepared. All info points that we are at the point so it's time to resume normal life.



The questions have currently shifted from hospitals being prepared and ventilator supplies to moving on with having proper testing protocols.  It won't be time to return to any sort of normalcy until there is rapid and accurate testing available in sufficient amounts.  The fear of this virus is unique based on its' potential high infection rate even while people may be asymptomatic.  Even with a high survival rate, without proper testing in place across the country (not state by state), someone could visit WDW, contract the virus and spread it back home being asymptomatic.  Meanwhile the small percentage of vulnerable people who were unknowing infected could end up on ventilators a or potentially die.  I'm sure people done't want to intentionally put others at risk with this virus, but without proper testing in place at airports and back home (not just at WDW) that's just what could happen.  It's not the high percentage of people who can weather this virus, it's the vulnerable who can catch this due to no fault of their actions.

I'm not saying things need to stay closed forever, but large places like WDW should probably stay closed until we have proper testing protocols set up in all areas people will be travelling from ... and that may be a long while off.


----------



## charmed59

Cramden said:


> Might have something to due with Florida once again moving it's peak date, this time back from April 21st to May 6th?https://www.wfla.com/news/by-the-nu...s-peak-resource-date-moved-back-to-early-may/
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I have a feeling Florida will be studied for years on how not to handle a Pandemic.


When the peak date moves out it means Florida is better at flattening the curve.  The good news is we won’t have more ICU patients at peak than we have ICU beds.  The bad news is our peak moves out.


----------



## mhautz

Well, the Declaration of Independence gives us the right to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness, which means the Happiest Place of Earth is a civil right.  (I am aware of the two technical issues with my statement  )


----------



## HuskieJohn

What is the start of the pay week for CMs?

Just thinking that WDW will first open (whatever it is they decide to open) on that day rather than have to have a partial pay week for payroll.


----------



## HuskieJohn

mhautz said:


> Well, the Declaration of Independence gives us the right to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness, which means the Happiest Place of Earth is a civil right.  (I am aware of the two technical issues with my statement  )



It doesn't guarantee happiness.  Just the pursuit of it.


----------



## lilypgirl

Brocktoon said:


> The questions have currently shifted from hospitals being prepared and ventilator supplies to moving on with having proper testing protocols.  It won't be time to return to any sort of normalcy until there is rapid and accurate testing available in sufficient amounts.  The fear of this virus is unique based on its' potential high infection rate even while people may be asymptomatic.  Even with a high survival rate, without proper testing in place across the country (not state by state), someone could visit WDW, contract the virus and spread it back home being asymptomatic.  Meanwhile the small percentage of vulnerable people who were unknowing infected could end up on ventilators a or potentially die.  I'm sure people done't want to intentionally put others at risk with this virus, but without proper testing in place at airports and back home (not just at WDW) that's just what could happen.  It's not the high percentage of people who can weather this virus, it's the vulnerable who can catch this due to no fault of their actions.
> 
> I'm not saying things need to stay closed forever, but large places like WDW should probably stay closed until we have proper testing protocols set up in all areas people will be travelling from ... and that may be a long while off.


The 3 phase plan specifically discusses the small percentage of vulnerable people and ask for them to remain safe and at home. Sometimes what is good for the group is good for the individual.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

EmJ said:


> The guidelines don’t recommend a strict two-week, two-week, two-week timeline. Rather, Phase I is the opening of places where social distancing can be enforced by the venue; i.e., restaurants can space tables far apart, movie theaters can sell every other seat in every other row. After beginning Phase I, the State is then recommended to stabilize the inevitable rise in COVID cases, re-flatten the curve, and after cases start to fall again and decline for two more weeks, then they can start Phase II. Phase II is the opening of essential services where social distancing cannot practically be strictly enforced, such as schools and daycares. Then again, the State manages the rise in cases, flattens the curve, and waits for two weeks of decline. Only then should Phase III start, which includes nonessential mass gathering venues where enforced social distancing is impractical; so, Disney.
> 
> I think it is extraordinarily unlikely that following this plan, there is a straight-line, week-over-week reduction in cases that gives Disney the confidence to reopen in June. I’m not an epidemiologist and don’t have a crystal ball, but I think the best case scenario is 6-10 weeks between phases because managing a surge and destabilizing between each phase is part of the plan. So sometime August-October if Phase I starts May 1 everything goes really well.
> 
> 
> ETA: Places like Disney Springs could conceivably be Phase I, especially the restaurants. I would think the resorts could be Phase II with reduced capacity. So the parks themselves would be Phase III.


There is not a strict two-week timeline, but there is a possible two-week timeline.  That is encouraging. 

I know it requires a drop in cases for the two weeks between the phases, so that is what could create more than two weeks between phases.  

The Mayor of Orange County also seems to be more positive now than he was a week ago.  He was just saying on April 10th that the parks could be closed through summer, but two days ago, he just announced that he taking the first steps to get businesses reopened.  He seems like he is trying to encourage the parks to open sooner rather than later.  

There seems to be more positivity in general this week than there has been in the last couple of weeks. 

No guarantees of anything of course, but it is good to see the optimism.


----------



## mhautz

HuskieJohn said:


> It doesn't guarantee happiness.  Just the pursuit of it.


Well then, let me pursue it!


----------



## lilypgirl

mhautz said:


> Well then, let me pursue it!


And what better place to do it!!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> There’s so much talk about the phases, but not a word about the gating criteria required in order to move into each phase. It’s not an automatic start at phase one and run through the phases.. states must meet the criteria and hold the criteria in order to progress.
> Where some states will fall short of even attaining phase one will be the ability to test both symptomatic (already being done) and asymptomatic persons - then doing contact tracing/tracking for all who test positive. In many places contact tracing has been hit or miss and will need to be tightened up on.  I’m not saying it’s impossible - far from it.. but there is still work to be done if phase one is to be rolled out May 1st
> 
> View attachment 488532



I'm thinking maybe they should have stopped at "...serve older individuals, lower-income Americans" cause everything after that comes across as kinda racist.  While those other listed groups may be disproportionately affected (I don't know one way or the other), it's not what the kids today call a good look to call it out like that.


----------



## Brocktoon

lilypgirl said:


> The 3 phase plan specifically discusses the small percentage of vulnerable people and ask for them to remain safe and at home. Sometimes what is good for the group is good for the individual.



Phase 3 guidelines will be certainly be interesting to watch as they develop over the coming weeks and months.  We'll eventually get more guidelines on the testing and classifying who may be vulnerable.  It's a bit of a minefield to make sure those who could be locked down are still treated fairly.  For large venues like WDW, I do envision some sort of travel ban from areas that may be a hot spot or still in Phase 1.


----------



## woody337

lilypgirl said:


> And what better place to do it!!


There is no better place


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I've seen posters referencing that the mayor would be announcing a guide/path to reopening today, is that correct?  Is there a press conference scheduled?  I googled but didn't find anything other than forming a task force.


----------



## AvidDisReader

The Federal Guidelines are purposely broad.  They are designed to give local states and communities (and businesses like Disney) a large degree of room to make decisions as they see fit.  There is no certainty that Florida and Orange county give their OK , and Disney goes along.  It very may well be that Disney decides more needs to be put in place before they open their doors.  We just do not know.  So we can sit back and chat on these forums as it gives us something to do until we get the OK to once again visit the Happiest Place on Earth.


----------



## EmJ

One other factor that I think is missing from the discussion whether it’s each individual’s choice to “take the risk” and the civil liberty (or not) of going to theme parks is that Disney doesn’t just have to keep the health and safety of its guests in mind, but also those 233,000 employees. There are stories every day about grocery workers, Amazon delivery people, truckers, and meat packers that do not feel safe at their jobs. Many have become sick. A historic number of OSHA complaints have been filed due to unsafe working conditions related to COVID. So in order to open, Disney has to be able to demonstrate that it is safe enough for its tens of thousands of employees to be there, mixing with the public and each other, or risk *being* those headlines.


----------



## yulilin3

magickingdomprincess said:


> I've seen posters referencing that the mayor would be announcing a guide/path to reopening today, is that correct?  Is there a press conference scheduled?  I googled but didn't find anything other than forming a task force.


The governor is speaking today


----------



## EmJ

...


----------



## chad_1138

EmJ said:


> Do you know what time?


10:30 AM


----------



## karen4546

Krandor said:


> So you think they should have closed.  When do you think they should open again and tell people "your choice if you want to come or not"?  Tomorrow?  Next week?  When is it acceptable to just say "come if you want to and it is on you"?


It is always a person's choice to go or not.  It is also their responsibility to use antibacterial wipes and to wash hands.


----------



## yulilin3

EmJ said:


> Do you know what time?


I don't.  Yesterday he spoke at 5pm
ETA saw he's speaking at 10:30


----------



## karen4546

park hours were updated.  They now start May 10.  Several tours are still on previous days, but they probably just have not removed them yet.


----------



## tlmadden73

The President's plan (while some states may not even consider it) is at least a PLAN .. a goalpost .. a vision .. a HOPE on how and when things get moving again. 

Basically it looks like (if Florida adopted these guidelines) that Disney could open in Phase 1 even .. with "strict physical distancing and sanitation protocols"

Now Disney (or Florida) may choose to wait .. but at least they have guidelines of (X days of declining cases) to help them make some decisions rather than the generic "when its safe" target.

Since the re-opening has to be regional, there will probably be areas of the country that shouldn't (though probably no way to stop them) do "non-essential travel". In other words .. Florida probably doesn't want New Yorkers coming down for tourist season for a while.


----------



## xuxa777

woody337 said:


> Why does phase 1 have to start on May 1st, why not sooner? I heard somewhere the Gov could accelerate this? Also, are these phases required by the US government or are they simply a recommendation?



you are correct it doesn’t , florida has or at the least met most of the gating requirements. Disney wont for all the reason that others have mentioned  but it will be sooner than later


----------



## charmed59

lilypgirl said:


> Again I have hard time understanding the fear so many have over a disease with as of today they say has  a 98.54 % survival rate. I was always under the impression the original stay at home to  slow the spread was to gain control so hospitals would be prepared. All info points that we are at the point so it's time to resume normal life.



As of yesterday my county, Sumter, had  a total of 117 cases and 11 deaths.  That’s a quite a bit below your 98.54% recovery rate.

I live in a really large retirement area.  The percentage of people over 65 is staggering.  However, these retirees are above average in income, and are an economic engine in themselves.  While Disney has stoped construction, here it goes on every day, 7 days a week.  They are still selling 5 to 7 new houses every week,  sight unseen, closing online.

Now how does this relate to Disney?  We are about an hour from Disney.  There are tons of individual retirement communities about an hour from Disney or less.  Right now these communities have surprised the experts in that the rate of Covid19 is surprisingly low.  But it lines up directly with the closing of the central Florida parks.  It seems without the parks, the families visiting Grama and Grampa goes way, way, way down.  

When they open Disney the visiting grandchildren will go up.  If the visiting grandchildren bring visiting Corona Virus the numbers of sick and dying Florida residents goes up.  The number of seniors buying new houses goes down.  So the parks add to the economy while America’s top selling master community as well as other senior home construction grinds to a halt.

Though Disney and the other parks are needed for the economy, it has to be phased in not to hurt the economy.  That’s why the governor has such a hard decision on when to open up things.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Canada/US border to remain closed to non-essential travel for another 30 days.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

WESH website has live TV shot set up on their website and is steaming now...................

No governor yet, but everybody is waiting.


----------



## Brett Wyman

I know Floridans in this thread keep mentioning how lightly hit their area is, and thats true for some of Florida, but South Florida alone has more cases than a large majority of entire states. Im not too excited about packing into a park with those folks until those numbers drop some more.


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> The President's plan (while some states may not even consider it) is at least a PLAN .. a goalpost .. a vision .. a HOPE on how and when things get moving again.
> 
> Basically it looks like (if Florida adopted these guidelines) that Disney could open in Phase 1 even .. with "strict physical distancing and sanitation protocols"
> 
> Now Disney (or Florida) may choose to wait .. but at least they have guidelines of (X days of declining cases) to help them make some decisions rather than the generic "when its safe" target.
> 
> Since the re-opening has to be regional, there will probably be areas of the country that shouldn't (though probably no way to stop them) do "non-essential travel". In other words .. Florida probably doesn't want New Yorkers coming down for tourist season for a while.



It is going to look very different in every area. Even within a state. I would expect the panhandle and NE Fl to open faster than South Florida. I also won't be surprised if as we go and hospitals don't go crazy or death rate gets lowered (which can play out in lots of ways) that most of these guidelines will get pushed aside . But at this point its a start and shows some hope.

I am not sure I expect the theme parkts to open till into Phase 3 and I don't expect to be stuck in phase 3 till a vaccine.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Live now............

https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus/32175043


----------



## Brett Wyman

jlwhitney said:


> *I am not sure I expect the theme parkts to open till into Phase 3 and I don't expect to be stuck in phase 3 till a vaccine*.



This simply wont happen. Nothing is going to be closed, with exception of maybe cruises, for the next 18 months.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

I think it’s interesting that the word liability is not frequently used in this forum yet. While WDW has to first follow federal, state, and local requirements before considering anything, I guarantee that the next concern WDW is facing is liability. What happens if a large portion of their employees contract the virus? So they need to put into place all of the necessary OSHA requirements. What happens if a guest gets sick and spreads it to thousands of guests? They need to put into place procedures for guests now. Let alone the legal ramifications and just simple logistics of reopening. They have likely not restocked food for over a month. They need to do maintenance on all of the rides that have been shut down for over a month. They need to find employees who may not be willing to come back during this situation. They lost their entire college program. This is not just reopening a “business” but it is the reopening of essentially an entire town/city, that has literally been closed off from civilization for weeks. While the new phased guidelines are for reopening businesses, I personally don’t consider WDW a business, it is much more and that is why I believe they will need to consider much more than most. Don’t get me wrong, it will open but it will not be on the phased timeline provided yesterday. Again, just my two cents.


----------



## Lvsdisney

mmackeymouse said:


> Yeah, it really stinks as this next trip, with a 5 and 2 year old is such a prime age for those experiences. Character meets and character buffets were the name of the game this trip, like I said, because they are at just the right age for it. By the next time we can get back, who knows.
> 
> Secondarily, the parades and fireworks would be nice, because they are at that age of wonder and amazement. But, it's understandable if that is a concession that must be made.


I know this is a late response but, although I think 5 is pretty magical, we were just at DL and , my daughter at 6.5 year old was still enamored by the characters! She couldn't believe she got to meet Ariel, Snow White, and Cinderella in one shot and also WOULD NOT leave the park until she got to see Minnie! The magic is still there even though she is older!


----------



## rteetz

This thread will now only be opened when there is a theme park related news item.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/seni...o-orange-county-task-force-to-reopen-economy/
https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/bob-iger-added-to-california-task-force-to-reopen-economy/


----------



## lilypgirl

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/seni...o-orange-county-task-force-to-reopen-economy/
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/bob-iger-added-to-california-task-force-to-reopen-economy/


Is this positive news in term of Disney opening in the near future.


----------



## J-BOY

lilypgirl said:


> Is this positive news in term of Disney opening in the near future.


No one knows. It just means that these Disney execs will be giving input. But it certainly shows that Disney is important to the plans of both Florida and California, and their experience and input is valued.


----------



## yankeesfan123

J-BOY said:


> No one knows. It just means that these Disney execs will be giving input. But it certainly shows that Disney is important to the plans of both Florida and California, and their experience and input is valued.


Right. They have global experience handling reopening plans that a governor or city mayor may not have.


----------



## Kadorto

New stats available...  continued downward trend for hospitalizations and deaths

https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america/florida


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Some Florida beaches are starting to reopen.


----------



## Spridell

Kadorto said:


> New stats available...  continued downward trend for hospitalizations and deaths
> 
> https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america/florida



@rteetz I know we are not allowed to talk about the models, BUT this update IS SUCH A DRASTIC change for Florida is should be at least mentioned. 

Florida Peaked 3 days ago, deaths per day peaked 15 days ago and now expected last death in Florida to be on May 23rd.

This is much better news for Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

lilypgirl said:


> Is this positive news in term of Disney opening in the near future.


I hope it at least means Disney isn’t gonna go rogue, open up, and then get shutdown the next day by government officials.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Florida is not among the first states (early May)  pegged to reopen - not in the second group either (June).  Makes it very hard to estimate a date for WDW reopening, but mid summer/late summer still on the table 

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/17/health/us-coronavirus-friday/index.html


----------



## Spridell

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Florida is not among the first states (early May)  pegged to reopen - not in the second group either (June).  Makes it very hard to estimate a date for WDW reopening, but mid summer/late summer still on the table
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/17/health/us-coronavirus-friday/index.html


Not according to the new IHME model that came out about an hour ago. And that is the model everyone always loves and uses. 

That model would put disney in the june time frame for sure in some capacity.


----------



## Vern60

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Florida is not among the first states (early May)  pegged to reopen - not in the second group either (June).  Makes it very hard to estimate a date for WDW reopening, but mid summer/late summer still on the table
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/17/health/us-coronavirus-friday/index.html


Inside the above article there is link which is titled, "This is where all 50 US states stand on reopening",
From that linked article, I pulled this about Florida, for what it's worth:

*Florida*
Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis issued a stay-at-home order for Floridians until April 30.
DeSantis plans to announce his reopening plan for the state of Florida next week, he said Thursday.
During a news conference Thursday, he suggested it could start with allowing elective surgeries.
DeSantis said he will meet Friday with a task force that includes experts across various industries throughout the state.
Southeast Florida, which is the epicenter of the outbreak in the state, could be treated differently than other parts, the governor said.


----------



## Cramden

New cases spiked in Florida today. 1,413 new cases surpassing the previous high recorded on April 3rd of 1,300 cases. Hopefully it's an aberration..


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> Not according to the new IHME model that came out about an hour ago. And that is the model everyone always loves and uses.
> 
> That model would put disney in the june time frame for sure in some capacity.



And guess what that model now says, Florida peaked in early April, I might have heard that somewhere before .  More data comes in and the model gets better. That really bodes well for DIsney Springs in Mid May at the latest.


----------



## TomServo27

jlwhitney said:


> Yes we are testing more, and anyone can get a test now as long as they have some sort of symptoms, regardless of age, and some can also test based on exposure.


There is more testing but not anyone can get tested where I live. You have to be someone who is an essential worker and is showing symptoms. So I think testing is not where it needs to be for Disney to open right now at least.


----------



## Spridell

TomServo27 said:


> There is more testing but not anyone can get tested where I live. You have to be someone who is an essential worker and is showing symptoms. So I think testing is not where it needs to be for Disney to open right now at least.



Here in Florida ANYONE can now be tested no matter if any symptoms and no matter if they are a worker or not.  Has been like that all week.


----------



## TomServo27

Spridell said:


> Here in Florida ANYONE can now be tested no matter if any symptoms and no matter if they are a worker or not.  Has been like that all week.


Hopefully that happens where I live soon.


----------



## kiki02

Spridell said:


> Here in Florida ANYONE can now be tested no matter if any symptoms and no matter if they are a worker or not.  Has been like that all week.


that's great  where does one go?


----------



## Spridell

kiki02 said:


> that's great  where does one go?



There are a bunch of places throughout Florida.  Look at each individual county website.


----------



## yulilin3

kiki02 said:


> that's great  where does one go?


For example here in orange county you can go to the convention center.


----------



## whiporee

I've said it before. I think WDW is open for some form or business June 1, and they resume the business of being open the first week of May. 

Take it however anyone wants, but opening the beaches is a very big first step, and the IMHE results today were very good news.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

mmackeymouse said:


> Perhaps the handler could spray the costume with lysol between guests? I wish I was kidding, but at this point, nothing is outside the realm of possibility.


not saying I would visit but spraying the costume between guests with lysol would have me down waiting for EMTs with what looks like the virus but would be an allergic reaction. and yes it would be that bad


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



If they could actually test everyone accurately with a 15 min test that would probably solve all the problems, no? Assuming such a test exists of course. No need for most other preventative measures in parks? 

Also Universal attractions without 3D glasses seems like it eliminates a lot of them, doesn’t it?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they could actually test everyone accurately with a 15 min test that would probably solve all the problems, no? Assuming such a test exists of course. No need for most other preventative measures in parks?
> 
> Also Universal attractions without 3D glasses seems like it eliminates a lot of them, doesn’t it?


I think any surveys going out are checking the extremes. These companies want to see what is possible in order to get these parks back open. I am certain Disney if not surveying is thinking of doing so and wondering these same questions.


----------



## skeeter31

It’s amazing that the thread can be shut down for almost a whole day, reopened with some Disney news, and then go for pages without actually discussing that Disney news. It’s as if people didn’t get the message that this topic has been going so far off the rails. We don’t need to discuss every county within Florida’s testing requirements. That has nothing to do with Disney.

As for the survey, I got one from Universal in my email today as well. I’m waiting for Disney to follow suit and send them out.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/furl...o-enrolled-into-floridas-unemployment-system/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/upda...eak-and-can-relax-social-distancing-june-1st/


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/upda...eak-and-can-relax-social-distancing-june-1st/


While I agree that's good news, IMO relaxing social distancing doesn't mean parks can open. Maybe Disney Springs can open but can't see some sort of social distancing working in parks.


----------



## wallawallakids

Jrb1979 said:


> While I agree that's good news, IMO relaxing social distancing doesn't mean parks can open. Maybe Disney Springs can open but can't see some sort of social distancing working in parks.



I agree. It’s great news for Florida but not everyone who visits WDW is from Florida. I would think there would still need to be measures in place to protect the public from others.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> While I agree that's good news, IMO relaxing social distancing doesn't mean parks can open. Maybe Disney Springs can open but can't see some sort of social distancing working in parks.


 
Social distancing will probably change a great deal when the parks open from what we now know it as.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/furl...o-enrolled-into-floridas-unemployment-system/


It is great to see the news finally catch up to what the data has been saying for the past week or so  , but seriously this is good news, hope things get open sooner and smartly


----------



## TDSAXX

I’m curious what “relaxing social distancing” means? Does it mean stay three feet apart instead of six feet apart?


----------



## Jrb1979

TDSAXX said:


> I’m curious what “relaxing social distancing” means? Does it mean stay three feet apart instead of six feet apart?


I am guessing relaxing the amount of people allowed in a group.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

“It’s about the data and not the date” Bob Iger - April 17/2020

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-says-disney-chairman-bob-iger-to-nba-owners/


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they could actually test everyone accurately with a 15 min test that would probably solve all the problems, no? Assuming such a test exists of course. No need for most other preventative measures in parks?
> 
> Also Universal attractions without 3D glasses seems like it eliminates a lot of them, doesn’t it?


I remember screamscape said a few months ago that universal were trialling 3d attractions in 2d mode with the suggestion that some of the guests preferred them in 2d.

So presumably at least some of the attractions have 2d ready visuals already.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Social distancing will probably change a great deal when the parks open from what we now know it as.


It shouldnt else we'll see the 2nd wave very soon.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> It is great to see the news finally catch up to what the data has been saying for the past week or so  , but seriously this is good news, hope things get open sooner and smartly


I dont see how your comment applies at all with the article???


----------



## juice0358

Good to read Iger's comments, glad he is back at the helm to guide Disney through this storm.


----------



## Cramden

OnceUponATime15 said:


> “It’s about the data, not the date” Bob Iger - April 17/2020
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-says-disney-chairman-bob-iger-to-nba-owners/


Well it appears that Disney and the NBA will be operating on their own time frame and not opening the doors as soon as local jurisdictions would technically allow them to. While selfishly upset that I'm missing my vacation that was to start tomorrow and potentially the one I have booked at the end of September, Silver and Iger prioritizing Public Safety is refreshing.


----------



## juice0358

Florida schools to remain closed for the rest of the school year.

Figured it would happen, but here is confirmation today.


----------



## jerry557

xuxa777 said:


> Social distancing will probably change a great deal when the parks open from what we now know it as.



Well there are still going to be lots of changes....
No more buffets
Lots of virtual queues
Sanitizer stations everywhere
Temperature checks
Online ordering for quick service
No more preshows on rides. (I don't know what you call it but you jam into a room with a group of people and watch the video)
I doubt you see firework shows for awhile.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> Well there are still going to be lots of changes....
> No more buffets
> Lots of virtual queues
> Sanitizer stations everywhere
> Temperature checks
> Online ordering for quick service
> No more preshows on rides. (I don't know what you call it but you jam into a room with a group of people and watch the video)
> I doubt you see firework shows for awhile.


Probably add in character meet and greets and parades.


----------



## Aron1012

anthony2k7 said:


> It shouldnt else we'll see the 2nd wave very soon.



Love how some posters spout this idea of the impending 2nd wave as absolute fact.  The reality is nobody knows.  It is very likely people were thinking SARs would have a second wave or resurgence, I did.  The only thing that is clear we don't know exactly.  Science has ideas and those may very well bear out, but to declare it as fact is naive at best.  

I'm sure lots of places (Disney included) that open will be sensitive to changes in the curve, make necessary adjustments, and be flexible in case we need to draw back.  You are right in the only way to guaranty no 2nd wave is to keep lockdowns in force until a vaccine is develop, assuming it can be.  But that doesn't balance the other factors like the economy, mental health, jobs, etc.   Disney (and others) are very likely to open at some point in the coming months and I feel confident they will base that decision on careful consideration not blind fear.


----------



## anthony2k7

Aron1012 said:


> Love how some posters spout this idea of the impending 2nd wave as absolute fact.  The reality is nobody knows.  It is very likely people were thinking SARs would have a second wave or resurgence, I did.  The only thing that is clear we don't know exactly.  Science has ideas and those may very well bear out, but to declare it as fact is naive at best.
> 
> I'm sure lots of places (Disney included) that open will be sensitive to changes in the curve, make necessary adjustments, and be flexible in case we need to draw back.  You are right in the only way to guaranty no 2nd wave is to keep lockdowns in force until a vaccine is develop, assuming it can be.  But that doesn't balance the other factors like the economy, mental health, jobs, etc.   Disney (and others) are very likely to open at some point in the coming months and I feel confident they will base that decision on careful consideration not blind fear.


SARS only had 8000 cases total didnt it? Once it was wiped out it was gone for good I believe.

With Covid, we're up to 2.3m and that's just the cases tested. We cant keep the entire world locked down until we're down to zero active cases to wipe it out so chances of a 2nd wave are significantly higher than with SARs I would have thought.


----------



## Aron1012

anthony2k7 said:


> SARS only had 8000 cases total didnt it? Once it was wiped out it was gone for good I believe.
> 
> With Covid, we're up to 2.3m and that's just the cases tested. We cant keep the entire world locked down until we're down to zero active cases to wipe it out so chances of a 2nd wave are significantly higher than with SARs I would have thought.


 
I won't disagree that chances may be higher, but you have stated multiple times as fact that relaxing social distancing will create a second wave.  My point is nobody knows if that is really true.  

The point of lockdown was to flatten the curve so hospitals were not overwhelmed, not end the virus.  Hard to argue against the evidence that has been achieved with possible exception of NY initially.


----------



## Aron1012

anthony2k7 said:


> Ok, but do you agree a 2nd wave is highly likely, especially if social distancing is relaxed whilst there are still significant numbers of existing cases?



No I don't know that.  Possible yes, likely?  That's only speculation.  I think it is much more widespread than we know as Stanford study suggests.

Bringing this back to Disney specifically I feel like some want to hold them responsible for any potential cases that might result from them opening.  I think that is entirely unfair.  As long as they take reasonable precautions I think that is all we can ask.  Then it is up to individuals if they want to take the risk of going.


----------



## LSUmiss

Cramden said:


> Well it appears that Disney and the NBA will be operating on their own time frame and not opening the doors as soon as local jurisdictions would technically allow them to. While selfishly upset that I'm missing my vacation that was to start tomorrow and potentially the one I have booked at the end of September, Silver and Iger prioritizing Public Safety is refreshing.


I honestly don’t think that statement means much. He truly can’t give a date til we see what’s going to happen but that goes for local governments implementing the phases too. They only know when they can start phase one & after that it’ll depend on what happens. Imo, it doesn’t mean they won’t open as soon as they’re allowed to.


----------



## mshanson3121

Aron1012 said:


> I won't disagree that chances may be higher, but you have stated multiple times as fact that relaxing social distancing will create a second wave.  My point is nobody knows if that is really true.
> 
> The point of lockdown was to flatten the curve so hospitals were not overwhelmed, not end the virus.  Hard to argue against the evidence that has been achieved with possible exception of NY initially.



We DO know it's true, because it's happening in multiple countries that have tried to relax restrictions. And is something Disney is going to need to take into strong consideration.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_IO-ZODWb1/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...er-to-cast-members-as-furlough-period-begins/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disneyland-hotel-illuminated-with-heart-and-mickey-during-closure/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-doesnt-anticipate-a-closure-of-more-than-6-months/


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-doesnt-anticipate-a-closure-of-more-than-6-months/



Not many folks are going to like hearing that Disney is anticipating being closed a bit longer than they thought.  They could have said 3 or 4 or 5 - but to come out with 6 must be worse case.  They don't say they think it would last at least 6 months, but that 6 makes me think folks expecting parks open before 6 is doubtful.


----------



## Jrb1979

rpb718 said:


> Not many folks are going to like hearing that Disney is anticipating being closed a bit longer than they thought.  They could have said 3 or 4 or 5 - but to come out with 6 must be worse case.  They don't say they think it would last at least 6 months, but that 6 makes me think folks expecting anything under 6 is doubtful.


I agree. Part of that might be is trying to figure out how to implement some of the rumored measures in place. A lot of people are going to be upset when they have to reschedule their trip for a second time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree. Part of that might be is trying to figure out how to implement some of the rumored measures in place. A lot of people are going to be upset when they have to reschedule their trip for a second time.




I would have rescheduled to next year, but that's just me.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> I would have rescheduled to next year, but that's just me.


Me too cause of the uncertainty of what's going its not worth taking a chance. Also hopefully by then we are more back to normal.


----------



## Sandiz08

I read it as 6 months worse case scenario. Not so sure about Florida unemployment policy, but 6 months could be the max before you have to reenroll. They seem to be assuring them that this won't have to happen, and if it does, they will be auto enrolled.


----------



## Peter Johnson

As soon as WDW closed, we rescheduled our May trip to October. Fingers crossed that the furlough isn't quite six months.


----------



## Aurora0427

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/disney-doesnt-anticipate-a-closure-of-more-than-6-months/



Based on that interview with Iger, where he said they need widespread testing and contact tracing in order for things to open up, Disney probably knows that the states will have that in place hopefully within 6 months. 6 months is probably worst case scenario, it’ll be sometime within that time frame. We just aren’t there yet.


----------



## nickoley

Did you all see that UBS analyst downgraded Disney stock today with expectation parks not open until 2021? Oof.


----------



## Aurora0427

SaintsManiac said:


> I would have rescheduled to next year, but that's just me.



We rescheduled our little weekend jaunt to Disneyland for Labor Day, and I told my family the chances of going are 90/10 at best. 90% chance we won’t go. I’m actually all for a longer extension because I don’t feel safe going at all this summer, and I don’t want to waste those months on my AP.


----------



## Jrb1979

The more articles that are coming out about when Disney is opening the more it looks like it's going to later rather then sooner.


----------



## yankeesfan123

SaintsManiac said:


> I would have rescheduled to next year, but that's just me.


To be fair, the free dining deal Disney offered to those affected couldn’t be rebooked for 2021.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yankeesfan123 said:


> To be fair, the free dining deal Disney offered to those affected couldn’t be rebooked for 2021.




Fair enough. I don't need tickets, so I would not have booked that.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandiz08 said:


> I read it as 6 months worse case scenario. Not so sure about Florida unemployment policy, but 6 months could be the max before you have to reenroll. They seem to be assuring them that this won't have to happen, and if it does, they will be auto enrolled.


That’s how I read it as that’s the max & the rules would be different if they expected to be closed more than 6 mos.


----------



## mmackeymouse

The headline is a bit misleading, because it actually says the furlough is not expected to be longer than 6 months. But, the closure date and the furlough date are two completely different dates. 

I have a September reservation and this is definitely worrisome. It also means that great deal they put out, for free dining, which ends September 30th, might be a moot point. I didn't participate in that deal, because I have a points reservation, but still.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I read it as that’s the max & the rules would be different if they expected to be closed more than 6 mos.


I am guessing it's going to be closer to the max if 6 months. That's based on the Iger article talking about people not feeling safe in the parks til there is widespread testing.


----------



## Moliphino

yankeesfan123 said:


> To be fair, the free dining deal Disney offered to those affected couldn’t be rebooked for 2021.



Plus dated tickets were only extended through December 15, 2020.


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Plus dated tickets were only extended through December 15, 2020.


They never lose their value though. They can be applied to any future trip and you just pay any difference in price if there is one.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> They never lose their value though. They can be applied to any future trip and you just pay any difference in price if there is one.



Yeah, but with how often ticket prices increase and the dated ticket model the same ticket could be hundreds of dollars more for a rescheduled trip. Definitely not as good as being able to use the ticket you already have.


----------



## goofynut41

I have reservations for Dec 2020 and  don't know if Disney will be open by then, what does everyone think Disney will open?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m not surprised at a possible 6 month closure. There is so very much to be done on so many levels in order to open *safely.  *

Disney has spent decades building a brand that has come to be trusted by millions around the world.  Trusted that you book a vacation to one of their locations and you can be certain you are getting a stellar experience that makes you want to come back again, and again, and again...

The will do the right thing for their business and as importantly for their customers. °o°


----------



## Jroceagles

goofynut41 said:


> I have reservations for Dec 2020 and  don't know if Disney will be open by then, what does everyone think Disney will open?


July 2020


----------



## rteetz

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, but with how often ticket prices increase and the dated ticket model the same ticket could be hundreds of dollars more for a rescheduled trip. Definitely not as good as being able to use the ticket you already have.


Of course but if moving to 2021 I don't see exponential price increases especially if we are in a recession. Prices may increase some but not by hundreds.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I would have rescheduled to next year, but that's just me.



I was supposed to be in WDW right now.  When I cancelled I had no plans to rebook until things sorted out.  the free dining offer got me to book in Sep, but I'm still 50/50 on if I'll go.   I'll see what things look like around the 30 day cancellation mark and make a decision then.


----------



## fla4fun

Sandiz08 said:


> I read it as 6 months worse case scenario. Not so sure about Florida unemployment policy, but 6 months could be the max before you have to reenroll. They seem to be assuring them that this won't have to happen, and if it does, they will be auto enrolled.


Florida unemployment benefits are currently maximum of three months and maximum $275 per week, not counting any federal benefits.  Doesn’t the extra $600 per week from the Feds expire sometime in May?  Then if I remember correctly (it’s been a while since I was on unemployment) you can’t just reenroll if you haven’t found a job yet.  I think there was a very long waiting period, possibly a year or more or there was some employment requirement before you could reenroll.  I remember being very nervous because I got right down to the last week before I got another job, and the employment situation is much, much worse now than it was then.

 I hope the parks open before the benefits run out.


----------



## yulilin3

fla4fun said:


> Florida unemployment benefits are currently maximum of three months and maximum $275 per week, not counting any federal benefits.  Doesn’t the extra $600 per week from the Feds expire sometime in May?  Then if I remember correctly (it’s been a while since I was on unemployment) you can’t just reenroll if you haven’t found a job yet.  I think there was a very long waiting period, possibly a year or more or there was some employment requirement before you could reenroll.  I remember being very nervous because I got right down to the last week before I got another job, and the employment situation is much, much worse now than it was then.


The $600 I believe ends in June.  And the governor has canceled a bunch of prequalifications right now,  like showing that your actively looking for work,  so if by the end of the 3 months thr situation is still closed here I'm sure qualifications will be relaxed again.  The real issue is that only 4% of people that have applied for unemployment since March have gotten any money


----------



## yankeesfan123

goofynut41 said:


> I have reservations for Dec 2020 and  don't know if Disney will be open by then, what does everyone think Disney will open?


No one knows.

If you want peoples thoughts as to when Disney will open, you can read the first 255 pages! It’s a fun, emotional read with a twist ending.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Of course but if moving to 2021 I don't see exponential price increases especially if we are in a recession. Prices may increase some but not by hundreds.



Still, the optics of it, isn't great. Even if it's only a $50 difference, for a family of 5, for example, that's $250. So, they'd be asking for more money for less of an experience. If it were me, and I had to spend more to get less, I'd be pretty put off. I'd already be put off that the tickets I purchased are essentially worth much less because I am getting half an experience. I think Disney has to extend the date. They have to, for PR and good will reasons. 


https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...-world-to-remain-closed-for-the-rest-of-2020/
Obviously this is a rumor. But, what do you guys make of this whole Secure Circuit protocol?


----------



## ChimneyJim

fla4fun said:


> Doesn’t the extra $600 per week from the Feds expire sometime in May?


The Federal $600 ends the week of July 25.  

There is also an additional 13 weeks of unemployment available at regular state rate but paid by the Federal Govt.


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> Obviously this is a rumor. But, what do you guys make of this whole Secure Circuit protocol?


This is being discussed heavily in the rumored modified experiences thread. Its very much a plan within Disney.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Is Ft Wilderness considered a MK resort?   With the boat transportation to and from.


----------



## Moliphino

mmackeymouse said:


> Still, the optics of it, isn't great. Even if it's only a $50 difference, for a family of 5, for example, that's $250. So, they'd be asking for more money for less of an experience. If it were me, and I had to spend more to get less, I'd be pretty put off. I'd already be put off that the tickets I purchased are essentially worth much less because I am getting half an experience. I think Disney has to extend the date. They have to, for PR and good will reasons.



Before the dates were extended in the system I was looking at modifying the dates on my tickets to our rescheduled dates (9 day park hopper, originally purchased from UT in January) and it was over $100 per ticket already to move it two months later to another low time.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> I am guessing it's going to be closer to the max if 6 months. That's based on the Iger article talking about people not feeling safe in the parks til there is widespread testing.


I think that could change depending on what happens as states start to open up. If rates skyrocket again, ppl will freak out. But, if not, then I think ppl will start to feel more comfortable. Also, if these studies hold up that many more ppl have already had it than we know, that will help too. I also guess I’m not understanding the idea of widespread testing is the answer. How would that help? It’s my understanding that you can get false negatives especially in those who are asymptomatic.


----------



## ChimneyJim

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Is Ft Wilderness considered a MK resort?   With the boat transportation to and from.


Yes it is.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

What about Swan and Dolphin?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/20/man-arrested-for-breaking-into-disneyland/


----------



## dina444444

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about Swan and Dolphin?


Those are Marriott resorts and would fall under their discretion to reopen


----------



## mshanson3121

Out of curiosity - how much weight do we give the market analysts? There are more than one that predict a long shut down (one said not until next fiscal year, now this one says January)...  How much insight and knowledge do they truly have?

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20


----------



## yulilin3

Once.Upon.A.Time said:


> What about Swan and Dolphin?


I believe those will open first or along with the epcot resorts.  They're Marriot so independent of Disney


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Out of curiosity - how much weight do we give the market analysts? There are more than one that predict a long shut down (one said not until next fiscal year, now this one says January)...  How much insight and knowledge do they truly have?
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20


Well Iger himself reportedly said Disney doesn't expect a closure longer than about 6 months so that would be Fall 2020.


----------



## npatellye

I don’t think central Florida’s economy can handle WDW being closed for that long.


----------



## ajksmom

mmackeymouse said:


> Still, the optics of it, isn't great. Even if it's only a $50 difference, for a family of 5, for example, that's $250. So, they'd be asking for more money for less of an experience. If it were me, and I had to spend more to get less, I'd be pretty put off. I'd already be put off that the tickets I purchased are essentially worth much less because I am getting half an experience. I think Disney has to extend the date. They have to, for PR and good will reasons.



I don’t follow you’re thinking on this. Do you also expect your air carrier/rental car-gasoline/other misc. costs be “frozen in time” to the timeframe of when you booked?


----------



## Joe in VA

Orlando area would not recover for decades, if ever. That is why you see major Vegas casinos pushing to reopen within a few weeks, their entire state is dependent upon one industry as the Orlando Metro area is on theme parks.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://amp.cinemablend.com/news/24...ect-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-plans


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Out of curiosity - how much weight do we give the market analysts? There are more than one that predict a long shut down (one said not until next fiscal year, now this one says January)...  How much insight and knowledge do they truly have?
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20



The analyst only put out his guidance based on the *assumption* that Disney may not open till a vaccine, the headline spun it a bit too dramatic based on what he said.


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> Out of curiosity - how much weight do we give the market analysts? There are more than one that predict a long shut down (one said not until next fiscal year, now this one says January)...  How much insight and knowledge do they truly have?
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20


I wouldn't put a lot of thought to it, honestly. Analysts are not really privy to insider information, and are guessing just as much as we are. They can go off of market information, but that is drastically different than public health information or operations decisions.


----------



## xuxa777

Hopefully we will know more from the Desantis' press conference here in about an hour.  Hearing it will lead off with the economic impact the virus is having on the state, he probably will begin opening the state soon, but on a county by county, city by city level. Probably won't confirm it but will begin setting the stage. I could see Orlando much sooner than south Florida.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

jerry557 said:


> Well there are still going to be lots of changes....
> No more buffets
> Lots of virtual queues
> Sanitizer stations everywhere
> Temperature checks
> Online ordering for quick service
> No more preshows on rides. (I don't know what you call it but you jam into a room with a group of people and watch the video)
> I doubt you see firework shows for awhile.


Your source?


----------



## DanielleC

Why is everyone so gung ho about waiting for a vaccine to go to DW?  Does anyone really think every person out there is going to run out and get a vaccine?

My dad was a pharmacist and he always said that the only people who get vaccines are those who need them, kids and people over 60.  A 20 to 30 something is going to think "Well, my friend came down with the virus and only had a cough and couldn't work for 2 days so nah, I don't need it.  If I get it I get a couple days off from work."


----------



## e_yerger

DanielleC said:


> Why is everyone so gung ho about waiting for a vaccine to go to DW?  Does anyone really think every person out there is going to run out and get a vaccine?
> 
> My dad was a pharmacist and he always said that the only people who get vaccines are those who need them, kids and people over 60.  A 20 to 30 something is going to think "Well, my friend came down with the virus and only had a cough and couldn't work for 2 days so nah, I don't need it.  If I get it I get a couple days off from work."


I’m 27. 3 of my friends got the virus and 2 of them were hospitalized.

I will be getting a vaccine when it is released.


----------



## J-BOY

DanielleC said:


> Why is everyone so gung ho about waiting for a vaccine to go to DW?  Does anyone really think every person out there is going to run out and get a vaccine?
> 
> My dad was a pharmacist and he always said that the only people who get vaccines are those who need them, kids and people over 60.  A 20 to 30 something is going to think "Well, my friend came down with the virus and only had a cough and couldn't work for 2 days so nah, I don't need it.  If I get it I get a couple days off from work."


I think you underestimate the younger crowd's understanding of healthcare, science in general and this virus specifically. I am 26, and I can guarantee you that if a vaccine is readily available, at least 90% of the people I know within my age group of 20s and 30s will get vaccinated.


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://amp.cinemablend.com/news/24...ect-walt-disney-worlds-50th-anniversary-plans




I think many of us saw this coming. At the very least as a possibility.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> I think many of us saw this coming. At the very least as a possibility.


Yes even if the parks open next month, the 50th anniversary plans are affected but the virus/park shutdown. The article might as well been titled "If it is cloudy it might rain"


----------



## mmackeymouse

ajksmom said:


> I don’t follow you’re thinking on this. Do you also expect your air carrier/rental car-gasoline/other misc. costs be “frozen in time” to the timeframe of when you booked?



Let me preface this by saying...yes, I know life's not fair. And no, I know there was no way for Disney to be able to prepare for this. 

For us, not only will the prices go up, but we will have to buy a second child's ticket, because one of the children will age up if we have to re-schedule. Is that Disney's fault? No. But, it's not my fault either. 

Let's say I had a fancy meal scheduled at a local restaurant. And it was a special occasion meal that you had to prepay for, so I already paid for it. But, the restaurant shut down...so they issue us a gift card which can be used by, let's say December 1st. But, then the restaurant doesn't even open until November 15th. So, they are expecting me to try to cram in a meal in a short amount of time. But, cramming in a meal is infinitely easier than trying to cram in a vacation in a matter of weeks. 

So, let's say I can't get to the restaurant till January 20th. But, by then the prices have gone up. Now...I can expect that the prices have gone up. But, now I don't get free bread. Or free drink refills. And the steak is half the size. And, it doesn't come with sides. Well, now, I'm feeling pretty let down, and like the restaurant didn't take care of me. Sure, they can come back and say...."Welll you could have come in before December 1st" But, they need to be reasonable about people's schedules and time and realize not everyone can drop everything on a dime and make it work. 

I think the December time frame was set when they thought things would be open by May or June. But, if it's running into fall or even late fall.....it's unreasonable to say that people can re-arrange their schedules accordingly. The right thing to do is just extend the date.


----------



## mattpeto

mmackeymouse said:


> Let me preface this by saying...yes, I know life's not fair. And no, I know there was no way for Disney to be able to prepare for this.
> 
> For us, not only will the prices go up, but we will have to buy a second child's ticket, because one of the children will age up if we have to re-schedule. Is that Disney's fault? No. But, it's not my fault either.
> 
> Let's say I had a fancy meal scheduled at a local restaurant. And it was a special occasion meal that you had to prepay for, so I already paid for it. But, the restaurant shut down...so they issue us a gift card which can be used by, let's say December 1st. But, then the restaurant doesn't even open until November 15th. So, they are expecting me to try to cram in a meal in a short amount of time. But, cramming in a meal is infinitely easier than trying to cram in a vacation in a matter of weeks.
> 
> So, let's say I can't get to the restaurant till January 20th. But, by then the prices have gone up. Now...I can expect that the prices have gone up. But, now I don't get free bread. Or free drink refills. And the steak is half the size. And, it doesn't come with sides. Well, now, I'm feeling pretty let down, and like the restaurant didn't take care of me. Sure, they can come back and say...."Welll you could have come in before December 1st" But, they need to be reasonable about people's schedules and time and realize not everyone can drop everything on a dime and make it work.
> 
> I think the December time frame was set when they thought things would be open by May or June. But, if it's running into fall or even late fall.....it's unreasonable to say that people can re-arrange their schedules accordingly. The right thing to do is just extend the date.



Honestly, we're in uncharted territory with all of this.

My advice to you, is get your deposit back if you have one and then wait until things cool down.  See what has been impacted and it's still worth your money and time.


----------



## Pucks104

Disney is in ‘the eye of the storm’ — analyst warns parks may not open until January
Published: Apr. 20, 2020, 10:37 a.m. EDT
By Emily Bary

Disney stock gets at least its third downgrade so far in April


----------



## mattpeto

DanielleC said:


> Why is everyone so gung ho about waiting for a vaccine to go to DW?  Does anyone really think every person out there is going to run out and get a vaccine?
> 
> My dad was a pharmacist and he always said that the only people who get vaccines are those who need them, kids and people over 60.  A 20 to 30 something is going to think "Well, my friend came down with the virus and only had a cough and couldn't work for 2 days so nah, I don't need it.  If I get it I get a couple days off from work."



When the vaccine is widely available, it will be equivalent as "herd immunity".  If you decide not to get it, you are aware of the risk you are taking.


----------



## mmackeymouse

mattpeto said:


> Honestly, we're in uncharted territory with all of this.
> 
> My advice to you, is get your deposit back if you have one and then wait until things cool down.  See what has been impacted and it's still worth your money and time.



Thank you but it really doesn't affect me a ton. We are booked on points, so either we'll be able to use the points or we won't....we'll see if DVC gets their act together. The biggest thing will be the added costs of a child aging up. We specifically booked this timing so that we could get the 2 year old as much bang for the (non) buck as possible. The added ticket for the parks, special events, and meals will be a chunk that we are not looking forward to. 

We actually don't have dated tickets either. So, again, this doesn't affect us. Other than....do we really want to waste our non-dated park tickets on half a park? I can't really get a refund on the tickets, but I don't know that I would want to anyway, because the value of those tickets will only increase. But, like I said, are they really worth spending a day of that ticket on a park with no shows, no fireworks, no character greetings? I don't know about that. 

I was just empathizing with people who would be affected, who do have dated tickets. Because I could see how frustrating it would be.


----------



## lilypgirl

Anything new on opening?


----------



## jerry557

DanielleC said:


> Why is everyone so gung ho about waiting for a vaccine to go to DW?  Does anyone really think every person out there is going to run out and get a vaccine?



Not quite sure why everyone is putting all their eggs in that basket. A vaccine may never come. Some experts have been talking about how coronaviruses are very difficult to get effective vaccines against. Those 12-18 month estimates are based on typical testing guidelines if a vaccine works and is on a fast-track. If the vaccine is not effective or safe, then you are back to drawing board and clock starts all over again. There are some vaccine candidates, but not are certain to work or be safe. They have a long way to go in testing phases.

If you are going to wait for a vaccine before re-opening Disney, it may never reopen.


----------



## Jmljasmine

mmackeymouse said:


> Thank you but it really doesn't affect me a ton. We are booked on points, so either we'll be able to use the points or we won't....we'll see if DVC gets their act together. The biggest thing will be the added costs of a child aging up. We specifically booked this timing so that we could get the 2 year old as much bang for the (non) buck as possible. The added ticket for the parks, special events, and meals will be a chunk that we are not looking forward to.
> 
> We actually don't have dated tickets either. So, again, this doesn't affect us. Other than....do we really want to waste our non-dated park tickets on half a park? I can't really get a refund on the tickets, but I don't know that I would want to anyway, because the value of those tickets will only increase. But, like I said, are they really worth spending a day of that ticket on a park with no shows, no fireworks, no character greetings? I don't know about that.
> 
> I was just empathizing with people who would be affected, who do have dated tickets. Because I could see how frustrating it would be.


How do you know if you have dated tickets or not? I'm set for August and am doubtful we would go since we will be traveling with my almost 70 year old parents.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jmljasmine said:


> How do you know if you have dated tickets or not? I'm set for August and am doubtful we would go since we will be traveling with my almost 70 year old parents.



All tickets are dated unless you have old unused ones from a few years ago or before.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Josh Dimauro is on the reopen task force per the Florida governor’s call today. As well as (someone whose name I didn’t understand) from Universal. They are apparently to confer every day at 2pm.


----------



## Kadorto

SaintsManiac said:


> All tickets are dated unless you have old unused ones from a few years ago or before.


Actually.. those expire as well..  in the year 2030.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Kadorto said:


> Actually.. those expire as well..  in the year 2030.




Ok but that's 10 years from now. We are discussing DATED tickets that are purchased for specific dates.


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> Josh Dimauro is on the reopen task force per the Florida governor’s call today. As well as (someone whose name I didn’t understand) from Universal. They are apparently to confer every day at 2pm.


D’Amaro


----------



## yulilin3

yankeesfan123 said:


> Josh Dimauro is on the reopen task force per the Florida governor’s call today. As well as (someone whose name I didn’t understand) from Universal. They are apparently to confer every day at 2pm.


Rich Costales is the one from Universal. Josh D'amaro is the best thing to happen to WDW management in a while. He's a real great manager that cares about the CMs


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

We're scheduled to go Christmas 2020 and haven't cancelled --- yet.  We won't until we get closer and see what the landscape looks like.   If things loosen up and there's another outbreak it could totally change things yet again...

A lot of people are saying a vaccine must be ready ---- but these take a long time to develop, test, and validate scientifically, plus add the time to scale up manufacturing, distribution, and administration in a number large enough to be effective --- it really will be a year to 18 months --- if all goes well.   

Maybe the real key is an effective treatment... which (from what I've read) can have a shorter time frame than a vaccine.  

Maybe there should be a mechanism to test that WDW could require --- where people can prove either they've had it and they have immunity or that they're not currently infected (testing in either case...)


----------



## Krandor

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/20/man-arrested-for-breaking-into-disneyland/



I'm honestly surprised some youtuber hasn't tried this yet.


----------



## Kadorto

SaintsManiac said:


> Ok but that's 10 years from now. We are discussing DATED tickets that are purchased for specific dates.


You brought it up..  I was merely answering..


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> I'm honestly surprised some youtuber hasn't tried this yet.



I gotta admit... the temptation would be huge, LOL


----------



## JasonH

lilypgirl said:


> Anything new on opening?


Only so far, a stock analyst is predicting that the parks won't reopen until Jan and has downgraded Disney's stock, causing a pretty decent drop in the stock price:

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/disney-analyst-downgrades-stock-projects-144959277.html


----------



## bebec22

mmackeymouse said:


> https://www.piratesandprincesses.ne...-world-to-remain-closed-for-the-rest-of-2020/Obviously this is a rumor. But, what do you guys make of this whole Secure Circuit protocol?



Does anyone know how much work needs to be done on the GF walking path? I feel like they might want to speed up that project if this Secure Circuit/no Monorail rumor were true.


----------



## Spridell

bebec22 said:


> Does anyone know how much work needs to be done on the GF walking path? I feel like they might want to speed up that project if this Secure Circuit/no Monorail rumor were true.



Just from Listening to the FL press conferences everyday, like the article say, they really want to work towards opening up World as quickly and safely as possible.

With that being said, I do think "parts of Disney world, DVC Hotels and some resorts" WILL open this summer sometime.  It's going to look MUCH MUCH different with lots of new rules and restrictions in place.  But Orlando and the surrounding area WILL NOT survive with a complete shutdown of Disney World for another 8 months.


----------



## MrsBooch

I thought this was interesting - Hershey Park has stated that they anticipate, while working closely with Federal and Local guidance - reopening in early June. I know it's not Disney, But Hershey Park does a lot of business around the northeast, and has two resorts directly tied to its operation. 

The notice was posted on their website as of April 14.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Not cancelled our December trip yet, but its using our DVC points and to be honest, even if parks are open we'd be flying over from the UK, with the massively limited offerings i'm just not sure it is going to be worth it for us. If we cancelled now, we can rebook for 11 months time which would be next March and i'd anticipate parks may be fully open by then. It's all ifs and buts which is the most frustrating part.


----------



## Lewisc

bebec22 said:


> Does anyone know how much work needs to be done on the GF walking path? I feel like they might want to speed up that project if this Secure Circuit/no Monorail rumor were true.


The path itself is almost done but I think the second bridge hasn't been installed


----------



## tarak

MrsBooch said:


> I thought this was interesting - Hershey Park has stated that they anticipate, while working closely with Federal and Local guidance - reopening in early June. I know it's not Disney, But Hershey Park does a lot of business around the northeast, and has two resorts directly tied to its operation.
> 
> The notice was posted on their website as of April 14.



Our governor just extended the closure of most businesses through May 8, at which point some will reopen.  I could see Hershey Park opening in June.


----------



## only hope

fla4fun said:


> Florida unemployment benefits are currently maximum of three months and maximum $275 per week, not counting any federal benefits.  Doesn’t the extra $600 per week from the Feds expire sometime in May?  Then if I remember correctly (it’s been a while since I was on unemployment) you can’t just reenroll if you haven’t found a job yet.  I think there was a very long waiting period, possibly a year or more or there was some employment requirement before you could reenroll.  I remember being very nervous because I got right down to the last week before I got another job, and the employment situation is much, much worse now than it was then.
> 
> I hope the parks open before the benefits run out.



The length of benefits goes up with unemployment rate in Fl. It was at 12 weeks before the closures started but it’ll go up when official numbers come in.

I can’t imagine a Disney with no characters as that one plan talks about. That, to me, is the heart of Disney and a huge part of what differentiates it from other parks and makes it a _theme_ park. Take away that and most/all of the entertainment and you’re left with a fancy amusement park.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jmljasmine

SaintsManiac said:


> All tickets are dated unless you have old unused ones from a few years ago or before.


Are you able to change the dates? Such as if they aren't closed in August but we aren't comfortable going yet?


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...-first-meeting-of-re-open-florida-task-force/
So basically nothing said today that really gives any insight into when Disney could even begin to think of re-opening Disney Springs and hotels, let alone the parks. But it does sound as they're they're trying to rein DeSantis in a bit, and have him not rush it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jmljasmine said:


> Are you able to change the dates? Such as if they aren't closed in August but we aren't comfortable going yet?



You can, but if you don’t use them this year you can apply what you paid to new ones in 2021.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> https://www.news4jax.com/news/local...-first-meeting-of-re-open-florida-task-force/
> So basically nothing said today that really gives any insight into when Disney could even begin to think of re-opening Disney Springs and hotels, let alone the parks. But it does sound as they're they're trying to rein DeSantis in a bit, and have him not rush it.


 Did you listen to the call, I did and got a completely different takeaway, that said I can see how someone could get your take.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



That's some good news!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> That's some good news!!!



can you post what it said? I can't access twitter - sorry!!


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> can you post what it said? I can't access twitter - sorry!!



It just said Shanghai Disney is speeding up internal testing and that they've started testing (what I assume) social distancing strategies in their theatres.

I probably got over excited about it, sorry!


----------



## hereforthechurros

goofynut41 said:


> I have reservations for Dec 2020 and  don't know if Disney will be open by then, what does everyone think Disney will open?


Call me crazy but I would rather a hard date way later in the future vs. this guessing game. If it’s January 2021 at least we know and can start a countdown. But I truly believe Disney doesn’t have a hard date yet. How could they?


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> It just said Shanghai Disney is speeding up internal testing and that they've started testing (what I assume) social distancing strategies in their theatres.
> 
> I probably got over excited about it, sorry!


Shanghai park will open in May most likely with that news.


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> Call me crazy but I would rather a hard date way later in the future vs. this guessing game. If it’s January 2021 at least we know and can start a countdown. But I truly believe Disney doesn’t have a hard date yet. How could they?



I agree. I find the unknowns so hard. Not just with Disney, but every thing.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Did you listen to the call, I did and got a completely different takeaway, that said I can see how someone could get your take.


What was your take?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

xuxa777 said:


> Did you listen to the call, I did and got a completely different takeaway, that said I can see how someone could get your take.



Same


----------



## Brianstl

This might go a long way to explain while we know guest at WDW and Disneyland had COVID-19, no outbreaks have been traced back to them.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.04.20053058v1


----------



## SierraT

xuxa777 said:


> Did you listen to the call, I did and got a completely different takeaway, that said I can see how someone could get your take.


It sounded to me that the intent is to open up businesses in Florida as soon as possible.  I really think people who think Disney World is going to be closed until next year are going to be surprised.  The state wants to get people back to work ASAP.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

In a few weeks we will have some good data from Georgia and Tennessee about what happens when they open things up. Georgia is opening up gyms, hair salons, nail salons, and bowling alleys this Friday. The following Monday, theaters and restaurants will reopen. Our shelter in place order will expire April 30th and will not be renewed. By May 8th, most everything else will begin reopening.

I don’t know about Six Flags. It’s possible it will be open in May. That will be interesting. 

What happens here will give some good data for other places including Disney,  I imagine.


----------



## xuxa777

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> In a few weeks we will have some good data from Georgia and Tennessee about what happens when they open things up. Georgia is opening up gyms, hair salons, nail salons, and bowling alleys this Friday. The following Monday, theaters and restaurants will reopen. Our shelter in place order will expire April 30th and will not be renewed. By May 8th, most everything else will begin reopening.
> 
> I don’t know about Six Flags. It’s possible it will be open in May. That will be interesting.
> 
> What happens here will give some good data for other places including Disney,  I imagine.



I just can't see Florida not being open to at the same time. Maybe not by Monday but by May 4th for sure. At most Georgia will be ahead by a week or so.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> I just can't see Florida not being open to at the same time. Maybe not by Monday but by May 4th for sure. At most Georgia will be ahead by a week or so.


Maybe by then but what is reopening is smaller businesses with social distancing in place. Its still a long ways from a theme park or sporting events with crowds returning.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe by then but what is reopening is smaller businesses with social distancing in place. Its still a long ways from a theme park or sporting events with crowds returning.


 Yup , I am still thinking mid July for the parks.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Yup , I am still thinking mid July for the parks.


I am thinking fall at the earliest. Its mostly to do with putting the measures that have been talked about in place.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe by then but what is reopening is smaller businesses with social distancing in place. Its still a long ways from a theme park or sporting events with crowds returning.





xuxa777 said:


> Yup , I am still thinking mid July for the parks.


I tthink DS will reopen late May, the parks, with some limited capacity and social distancing efforts in queue and theaters, in June
People tend to think that walking around the parks is a shoulder to shoulder situation all the time, it's not, you can easily maintain a 6ft buffer between your group and the groups around you. Now queueing will be the biggest challenge in social distancing but if the keep the crowds low it should be fine to maintain 6 gt apart even in a queue


----------



## foreUT

Since the recommendations go to Governor on Friday, I think we should know a lot more by next Monday or so. Florida's State of Emergency ends 5/8 and some state employees in Tallahassee (state Capital) have been told to return to work 5/1 (which seems strange to me bc that's a Friday.) Sounded like a concerted effort was being made to bring things back as soon as possible. My fingers are crossed for plans for a safe, but soon, opening.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> This might go a long way to explain while we know guest at WDW and Disneyland had COVID-19, no outbreaks have been traced back to them.
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.04.20053058v1



There are many flaws with trying to use that study to say Disney doesn't pose a risk, or why we haven't heard of any outbreaks traced back to Disney. 



Jrb1979 said:


> I am thinking fall at the earliest. Its mostly to do with putting the measures that have been talked about in place.



I agree, it's going to take some time to get so many changes implemented. My guess though is probably MK opens this summer, July probably, then HS and AK this fall, and then EP...  who knows. Since we know that some form of measures will need to stay in place until there's a vaccine, my guess honestly is I can see EP staying closed until the construction work is done. I don't really think it's that big of a stretch to see it shut down until the 50th. The re-opening of EP could become part of the celebrations. So much of Epcot's "success" relied on festivals, shows and entertainment that are going to be impossible to do with gathering restrictions in place.


----------



## yulilin3

Update from work.  We have been told by our lead from the Florida department of health that new states will unlikely be added to our procedure here at the airport.  So it looks like it'll only be flights from NY, NJ, CT and LA, no end date has been given,  I'll keep you posted


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Shanghai park will open in May most likely with that news.


When you say "open" it will likely be in a very limited form.

"Normal" isnt going to resume this year anywhere in the world (without causing a 2nd wave anyway)


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> I just can't see Florida not being open to at the same time. Maybe not by Monday but by May 4th for sure. At most Georgia will be ahead by a week or so.


May 4th being less than 2 week away now.

Even if anywhere in Florida is allowed to open (most likely only limited small businesses) it remains to be seen how many will actually be ready to with supplies etc.


----------



## Cramden

yulilin3 said:


> Update from work.  We have been told by our lead from the Florida department of health that new states will unlikely be added to our procedure here at the airport.  So it looks like it'll only be flights from NY, NJ, CT and LA, no end date has been given,  I'll keep you posted


Surprised they haven't added Massachusetts yet. We've got a much bigger surge happening than LA.


----------



## sromanello815

yulilin3 said:


> Update from work.  We have been told by our lead from the Florida department of health that new states will unlikely be added to our procedure here at the airport.  So it looks like it'll only be flights from NY, NJ, CT and LA, no end date has been given,  I'll keep you posted


Does anyone know how long that order is in place for? We are due to travel to Disney in August


----------



## yulilin3

Cramden said:


> Surprised they haven't added Massachusetts yet. We've got a much bigger surge happening than LA.


Yeah,  I don't understand the logic of it all.  Im assuming they have found that the screening this way is yielding little result. 


sromanello815 said:


> Does anyone know how long that order is in place for? We are due to travel to Disney in August


No end date yet


----------



## Mattimation

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  I don't understand the logic of it all.  Im assuming they have found that the screening this way is yielding little result.



I heard on the news this morning that our doctors here in MA think we've come through the worst of it and peaked over the weekend (obviously too soon to tell, but a glimmer of hope) so _if _there's any logic being applied to no travel-restrictions on MA residents specifically I'd imagine it _might_ be for that reason - by the time anything in Florida reopens MA could potentially have improved quite a lot. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if it's just because screening wasn't proving worth it though, since (as many have pointed out) how do you screen for a disease that doesn't present symptoms in the majority of those infected


----------



## yulilin3

Mattimation said:


> I heard on the news this morning that our doctors here in MA think we've come through the worst of it and peaked over the weekend (obviously too soon to tell, but a glimmer of hope) so _if _there's any logic being applied to no travel-restrictions on MA residents specifically I'd imagine it _might_ be for that reason - by the time anything in Florida reopens MA could potentially have improved quite a lot. I definitely wouldn't be surprised if it's just because screening wasn't proving worth it though, since (as many have pointed out) how do you screen for a disease that doesn't present symptoms in the majority of those infected


Yeah,  i only know of 3 people that have become symptomatic after arriving (at least those that actually said they were during thre check up phone call )and screenings began early April.


----------



## npatellye

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  I don't understand the logic of it all.  Im assuming they have found that the screening this way is yielding little result.
> 
> No end date yet


I’m really surprised because most of NY, NJ, CT are all quite different from NYC and the immediate metro area. With the number of people from those states who travel to Florida in the summer, I wonder if this will impact WDW until it is lifted. I’m hoping for more WDW updates by the end of this week, at least.

There goes my trip


----------



## Jrb1979

Its been brought up before but Canadians are going to have a hard time getting medical insurance while covid-19 is around. That's a big amount of people Disney will lose for awhile.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I find the screening very interesting . We usually fly out of Philly easier travel . But have flown out of NY too. Philly has had some very high  numbers of positive covid cases.





npatellye said:


> I’m really surprised because most of NY, NJ, CT are all quite different from NYC and the immediate metro area. With the number of people from those states who travel to Florida in the summer, I wonder if this will impact WDW until it is lifted.
> 
> There goes my trip


I also wonder how Disney and Florida will respond to all the travelers from those area too. We usually fly out of Philly from where we live. Philadelphia has had some very high  virus numbers but never made the list. There is so much for Disney to consider to get back open and for the state of Florida to consider with all the people who vacation there . I dont envy them.


----------



## Jrb1979

Nvrgrowup said:


> I find the screening very interesting . We usually fly out of Philly easier travel . But have flown out of NY too. Philly has had some very high  numbers of positive covid cases.
> I also wonder how Disney and Florida will respond to all the travelers from those area too. We usually fly out of Philly from where we live. Philadelphia has had some very high  virus numbers but never made the list. There is so much for Disney to consider to get back open and for the state of Florida to consider with all the people who vacation there . I dont envy them.


Its looking more like when Disney does open it will be locals only at first.


----------



## 2Lunds

Apologies if this has been posted already...

https://www.barrons.com/articles/disney-stock-downgrade-theme-parks-reopen-2021-51587402754


----------



## karen4546

Nvrgrowup said:


> I find the screening very interesting . We usually fly out of Philly easier travel . But have flown out of NY too. Philly has had some very high  numbers of positive covid cases.
> I also wonder how Disney and Florida will respond to all the travelers from those area too. We usually fly out of Philly from where we live. Philadelphia has had some very high  virus numbers but never made the list. There is so much for Disney to consider to get back open and for the state of Florida to consider with all the people who vacation there . I dont envy them.



Concerned here also.  I am from Louisiana.  The majority of the numbers are from the NOLA area.  I live in NELA and we have no where near the cases in that area.  We fly out of MLU and our layover is IAH.  If they check according to zipcode and then that is fine because our numbers are low in my area- i think less than 10.  If they are not going to allow us to enjoy our vacation without quarantine then United should not even allow us to fly there and they should give us a refund and not a voucher.


----------



## Ddtao87

Jrb1979 said:


> Its looking more like when Disney does open it will be locals only at first.




I am worried about this also. Obviously people’s health and safety come first and I would never jeopardize that. We are supposed to be flying from the tri state area in September. United Airlines is giving until the end of April to cancel and get a credit. I have a few days to make the decision, but I am just so disappointed to hear that the travel ban will be until further notice. I have been planning our trip for over a year now and haven’t been to WDW since 2009. This was going to be our big family trip for a while


----------



## Jroceagles

Ddtao87 said:


> I am worried about this also. Obviously people’s health and safety come first and I would never jeopardize that. We are supposed to be flying from the tri state area in September. United Airlines is giving until the end of April to cancel and get a credit. I have a few days to make the decision, but I am just so disappointed to hear that the travel ban will be until further notice. I have been planning our trip for over a year now and haven’t been to WDW since 2009. This was going to be our big family trip for a while


I would think that ban would be lifted by June to July time frame.


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> Concerned here also.  I am from Louisiana.  The majority of the numbers are from the NOLA area.  I live in NELA and we have no where near the cases in that area.  We fly out of MLU and our layover is IAH.  If they check according to zipcode and then that is fine because our numbers are low in my area- i think less than 10.  If they are not going to allow us to enjoy our vacation without quarantine then United should not even allow us to fly there and they should give us a refund and not a voucher.


We're screening everyone coming out of the flight regardless of zip code or even origin.  Unless they're here on a layover and they won't leave the airport
For example right now we're waiting for a flight that originated in Atlanta but is going to New Orleans first and then coming to Orlando.  So all passengers coming on that flight will be required to fill out the questionnaire and self isolate for 14 day


----------



## karen4546

yulilin3 said:


> We're screening everyone coming out of the flight regardless of zip code or even origin.  Unless they're here on a layover and they won't leave the airport
> For example right now we're waiting for a flight that originated in Atlanta but is going to New Orleans first and then coming to Orlando.  So all passengers coming on that flight will be required to fill out the questionnaire and self isolate for 14 day



Wait... What??  Just because the flight WENT to New Orleans then ATL then to MCO they have to self quarantine for 14 DAYS ?  That is ridiculous.  How in the world does that make a difference?  If you are not a resident of FL then why are they even allowing anyone to fly there if they must isolate 14 days?  And just to be clear EVERY PASSENGER must isolate for 14 days?  I called United over the weekend to ask about the travel restriction and of course they said nothing about the mandatory 14 day isolation.  Will you please direct me to the source so that I can use that as leverage with them to get a refund?  I am not staying in FL for 14 days - only 7 and so i can not isolate even if I did not go to the parks.  Of course, my resort stay has a slim to none chance of happening.

on the plus side though: Park hours for WDW are still up starting May 10


----------



## Jroceagles

karen4546 said:


> Wait... What??  Just because the flight WENT to New Orleans then ATL then to MCO they have to self quarantine for 14 DAYS ?  That is ridiculous.  How in the world does that make a difference?  If you are not a resident of FL then why are they even allowing anyone to fly there if they must isolate 14 days?  And just to be clear EVERY PASSENGER must isolate for 14 days?  I called United over the weekend to ask about the travel restriction and of course they said nothing about the mandatory 14 day isolation.  Will you please direct me to the source so that I can use that as leverage with them to get a refund?  I am not staying in FL for 14 days - only 7 and so i can not isolate even if I did not go to the parks.  Of course, my resort stay has a slim to none chance of happening.
> 
> on the plus side though: Park hours for WDW are still up starting May 10


when are you going?


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> Wait... What??  Just because the flight WENT to New Orleans then ATL then to MCO they have to self quarantine for 14 DAYS ?  That is ridiculous.  How in the world does that make a difference?  If you are not a resident of FL then why are they even allowing anyone to fly there if they must isolate 14 days?  And just to be clear EVERY PASSENGER must isolate for 14 days?  I called United over the weekend to ask about the travel restriction and of course they said nothing about the mandatory 14 day isolation.  Will you please direct me to the source so that I can use that as leverage with them to get a refund?  I am not staying in FL for 14 days - only 7 and so i can not isolate even if I did not go to the parks.  Of course, my resort stay has a slim to none chance of happening.
> 
> on the plus side though: Park hours for WDW are still up starting May 10


The reasoning is that you can potential get infected on the plane
If you are leaving Florida before the 14 days that's fine,  you just can't go anywhere other than where you're staying while in isolation.
LA was added to this executive order later
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/23/politics/florida-coronavirus-new-york-new-jersey/index.html


----------



## karen4546

Jroceagles said:


> when are you going?



That is a tricky question.   I would love to make our May  trip, but small chance for that.  Next trip is the end of September and then December.  So far, WDW nor DVC has canceled none of our reservations for May 23-29.  United has not canceled our flight but they are offering no change fee and travel voucher.  My daughter, who lives in Tangipahoa parish but flies out of New Orleans has the same vacation dates.  

I tried to find the travel restriction on the MCO site, but I guess I am overlooking it.


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> That is a tricky question.   I would love to make our May  trip, but small chance for that.  Next trip is the end of September and then December.  So far, WDW nor DVC has canceled none of our reservations for May 23-29.  United has not canceled our flight but they are offering no change fee and travel voucher.  My daughter, who lives in Tangipahoa parish but flies out of New Orleans has the same vacation dates.
> 
> I tried to find the travel restriction on the MCO site, but I guess I am overlooking it.


Look on the governor's site for the actually executive order. MCO has nothing to do with this policy/ procedure


----------



## bebec22

yulilin3 said:


> Update from work.  We have been told by our lead from the Florida department of health that new states will unlikely be added to our procedure here at the airport.  So it looks like it'll only be flights from NY, NJ, CT and LA, no end date has been given,  I'll keep you posted


So it's just the arriving flights and not based on your address? I ask because a lot of people from CT (and MA where I live) fly out of TF Green in RI.


----------



## yulilin3

bebec22 said:


> So it's just the arriving flights and not based on your address? I ask because a lot of people from CT (and MA where I live) fly out of TF Green in RI.


Yeah it's from the airport of origin not zip code


----------



## TJA

yulilin3 said:


> Update from work.  We have been told by our lead from the Florida department of health that new states will unlikely be added to our procedure here at the airport.  So it looks like it'll only be flights from NY, NJ, CT and LA, no end date has been given,  I'll keep you posted



Thank you for the updates on this!  I have a question for you - do you guys go by zip code or simply by state on Driver's License?  I ask because we live in New York, but on the Western tip and we've had very few cases of Covid in our area (right now I believe we have 3 active cases all recovering at home).

Edit:  Shoot, sorry, I see a lot of people beat me to the question.  I hope this rule gets revised quickly......


----------



## yulilin3

TJA said:


> Thank you for the updates on this!  I have a question for you - do you guys go by zip code or simply by state on Driver's License?  I ask because we live in New York, but on the Western tip and we've had very few cases of Covid in our area (right now I believe we have 3 active cases all recovering at home).


We go by airport of origin,  not zip code or address,  we don't check id, we ask you to fill a questionnaire , name,  address,  phone,  how long you're staying in Florida,  where are you starting in Florida.
Then we give you a pamphlet that explains the self isolation requirement and the symptoms to look for and the number to call if you feel sick. 
During the isolation period they call you to check on you


----------



## Sandiz08

Does the questionnaire also ask if you’ve visited any of these forbidden states recently? By the way, thank you for this info.


----------



## Ddtao87

yulilin3 said:


> We go by airport of origin,  not zip code or address,  we don't check id, we ask you to fill a questionnaire , name,  address,  phone,  how long you're staying in Florida,  where are you starting in Florida.
> Then we give you a pamphlet that explains the self isolation requirement and the symptoms to look for and the number to call if you feel sick.
> During the isolation period they call you to check on you



Do you know what airports are included in this? Is it all airports in New York, or just those closest to NYC? Same for PA and NJ (is it just those closest to NYC?)


----------



## choirfarm

karen4546 said:


> Wait... What??  Just because the flight WENT to New Orleans then ATL then to MCO they have to self quarantine for 14 DAYS ?  That is ridiculous.  How in the world does that make a difference?  If you are not a resident of FL then why are they even allowing anyone to fly there if they must isolate 14 days?  And just to be clear EVERY PASSENGER must isolate for 14 days?


Yes, that has been happening for other places. My husband got flagged for a stopover in Germany.  Thankfully he was allowed on the flight with us because it had been 16 days. ( This is when all the flight restrictions just started a month or so ago.). The idea is that while you are on that airport where the hotspot is, you have a larger chance of being exposed.


----------



## Jroceagles

choirfarm said:


> Yes, that has been happening for other places. My husband got flagged for a stopover in Germany.  Thankfully he was allowed on the flight with us because it had been 16 days. ( This is when all the flight restrictions just started a month or so ago.). The idea is that while you are on that airport where the hotspot is, you have a larger chance of being exposed.


you would have to think as we progress into Phase 2 that this would be lifted from state to state travel


----------



## jerry557

Just thought it was interesting to note... Denmark is announcing Tivoli Gardens, in Copenhagen, will open on May 11.

(Tivoli is one of the world's oldest theme parks, opened in 1843, and gave inspiration to Walt Disney.)


----------



## yulilin3

Sandiz08 said:


> Does the questionnaire also ask if you’ve visited any of these forbidden states recently? By the way, thank you for this info.


No


Ddtao87 said:


> Do you know what airports are included in this? Is it all airports in New York, or just those closest to NYC? Same for PA and NJ (is it just those closest to NYC?)


I just asked the nurses,  they think most flights have been canceled from a lot of places,  i believe delta stopped flights this week
Anyways,  I've been on the job one week tomorrow and I've seen flights from JFK, LGD, buffalo,  Atlantic city,  Trenton , hartford and new Orleans. From southwest,  spirit and jetblue, i believe thats been it. Not sure if all others have been canceled.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> Its been brought up before but Canadians are going to have a hard time getting medical insurance while covid-19 is around. That's a big amount of people Disney will lose for awhile.


Well if Canadians have issues then surely all international visitors will have issues?


----------



## Ddtao87

yulilin3 said:


> No
> 
> I just asked the nurses,  they think most flights have been canceled from a lot of places,  i believe delta stopped flights this week
> Anyways,  I've been on the job one week tomorrow and I've seen flights from JFK, LGD, Atlantic city,  Trenton , hartford and new Orleans.  Not sure if all others have been canceled



Thanks so much for the info. Now I guess I just have to decide if I should cancel before the end of April and receive a credit for flying in the future or wait until September to see if there is still a ban in effect, and wait for the airline to cancel to receive a full refund back to original payment method.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Well if Canadians have issues then surely all international visitors will have issues?


Most likely. Til cases start dropping significantly that will probably be the way. Not saying they have to be zero but more in line with the other viruses.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> you would have to think as we progress into Phase 2 that this would be lifted from state to state travel


 Yes it is listed as one of the things removed moving between phases


----------



## Spridell

If anyone is interested.  Live call with officials going on right now talking about reopening florida tourism.


https://cbs12.com/watch
Talking about how "local floridians" will be the first people to get the tourism and economy going again in FLorida.

4 phases

Phase 2 is business open to LOCALS

Phase 3 is out of state and international.

Phase 3 will be within 3 to 6 months


I will update as much as i can......

Phase 2 begins as soon as Home at Stay order is lifted

Phase 4 is mass marketing to get people around the world back to Florida


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested.  Live call with officials going on right now talking about reopening florida tourism.
> 
> 
> https://cbs12.com/watch


Are you listening? I can't. If you are could you take notes?


----------



## Spridell

Yes I am.  I just updated my post


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Are you listening? I can't. If you are could you take notes?



I just updated my post


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested.  Live call with officials going on right now talking about reopening florida tourism.
> 
> 
> https://cbs12.com/watch
> Talking about how "local floridians" will be the first people to get the tourism and economy going again in FLorida.
> 
> 4 phases
> 
> Phase 2 is business open to LOCALS
> 
> Phase 3 is out of state and international.
> 
> Phase 3 will be within 3 to 6 months
> 
> 
> I will update as much as i can......
> 
> Phase 2 begins as soon as Home at Stay order is lifted


Still no mention of theme parks.


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> Still no mention of theme parks.



From what I gathered Josh Damaro is on the line


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Still no mention of theme parks.



I think it all includes theme parks though.

No out of state until phase 3 which is 3 to 6 months away!!!!!! 

Wow.


----------



## Jroceagles

Farro said:


> I think it all includes theme parks though.
> 
> No out of state until phase 3 which is 3 to 6 months away!!!!!!
> 
> Wow.


July- 3 months...lets hope!


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> I think it all includes theme parks though.
> 
> No out of state until phase 3 which is 3 to 6 months away!!!!!!
> 
> Wow.


Phase 2 it seems will start May.  So we dont know how long until it gets to Phase 3.  Could be 1 month could be 3 months.  They said WITHIN 3-6 months


----------



## npatellye

Farro said:


> I think it all includes theme parks though.
> 
> No out of state until phase 3 which is 3 to 6 months away!!!!!!
> 
> Wow.


I think they will likely aim for the 3 month end of that (or maybe even go shorter than that). I don’t see how the economy in central Florida can survive without out of state visitors.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Phase 2 it seems will start May.  So we dont know how long until it gets to Phase 3.  Could be 1 month could be 3 months.  They said WITHIN 3-6 months


Yes,  our stay at home order is until April 30th so may 1st should see business reopening.


----------



## Jrb1979

I'm not against Disney or any theme park opening. I just don't see many out of state people wanting to travel to Disney if the measures being talked about are in place.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> July- 3 months...lets hope!


Surely that's 2 months, we're at the end of april, so may, june is 2, end of july would be 3. So more likely August at the earliest.


----------



## foreUT

sromanello815 said:


> Does anyone know how long that order is in place for? We are due to travel to Disney in August


All of the Executive Orders addressing travelers from various hot-spot States (EO-80, -82, -86) expire w the State of Emergency (EO-52) on 5/8, unless specifically extended.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> Surely that's 2 months, we're at the end of april, so may, june is 2, end of july would be 3. So more likely August at the earliest.


end of July is still July.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> end of July is still July.


Just... but 3 to 6 months so unlikely.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> Just... but 3 to 6 months so unlikely.


will be a lot closer to 3.  So likely!


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Just... but 3 to 6 months so unlikely.


I think that's best case scenario if cases keep dropping. There will be spikes cause of more people being out in public then before. The key to everything they were talking about was doing it safely. Its going to take time to bring back the CM'S plus then training them all on the new policies in place.


----------



## xuxa777

Please be aware before all the confusion starts, these are dates above from the conference call are still just the task force working on some ideas, I think these will be implemented soon, but these timeframes* are not* set or official.

This information is an early look as to the thought process. great transparency by the state.

That being said pretty much lines up with what I have been thinking for the past few weeks.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Please be aware before all the confusion starts, these are dates form the conference call are still just the task force working on some ideas, I think these will be implemented soon, but these timeframes* are not* set or official.
> 
> This information is an early look as to the thought process.
> 
> That being said pretty much lines up with what I have been thinking for the past few weeks.


If this lines up with your thinking does that include the measures that are rumored to be implemented?


----------



## xuxa777

foreUT said:


> All of the Executive Orders addressing travelers from various hot-spot States (EO-80, -82, -86) expire w the State of Emergency (EO-52) on 5/8, unless specifically extended.


Thre is way to much concern on here on the screenings at the airport, the screenings most likely will be relaxed pretty soon after or with the stay at home. By the time Disney is open and people want to travel this screenings willl be over.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> If this lines up with your thinking does that include the measures that are rumored to be implemented?



Yes on a general basis


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not against Disney or any theme park opening. I just don't see many out of state people wanting to travel to Disney if the measures being talked about are in place.



From what is being said on the call, FLorida will have a marketing campaign for out of State people outlining the steps they are making to make it safe, what the people need to do to be safe etc.....

So that will be the first step.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> will be a lot closer to 3.  So likely!


You assume.... wait and see. I say unlikely.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I think that's best case scenario if cases keep dropping. There will be spikes cause of more people being out in public then before. The key to everything they were talking about was doing it safely. Its going to take time to bring back the CM'S plus then training them all on the new policies in place.


Cm training can be done in less than a week. 
I think the big issue will be 4th of July.  I don't think they're comfortable enough to open to everyone by then. If so,  it'll be the chillest 4th I've  ever experienced


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> You assume.... wait and see. I say unlikely.


of course you do


----------



## chad_1138

I could see Disney going for in state and resort guests (in or out of state) only.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Please be aware before all the confusion starts, these are dates form the conference call are still just the task force working on some ideas, I think these will be implemented soon, but these timeframes* are not* set or official.
> 
> This information is an early look as to the thought process. great transparency by the state.
> 
> That being said pretty much lines up with what I have been thinking for the past few weeks.


I thought you said DS fully open in may, parks and resorts fully open in june. No phased opening, everything back to normal straight away. I'm sure that's what you said many pages ago.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> From what is being said on the call, FLorida will have a marketing campaign for out of State people outlining the steps they are making to make it safe, what the people need to do to be safe etc.....
> 
> So that will be the first step.


I believe it will be safe. My point is how many are going to want to pay for 1/4 of a Disney experience from out of state? There is talk the measures they are talking of putting in place are going to be in effect for awhile.


----------



## yulilin3

I also think we might see a phase one plan for reopening wdw during the first week in may


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Cm training can be done in less than a week.
> I think the big issue will be 4th of July.  I don't think they're comfortable enough to open to everyone by then. If so,  it'll be the chillest 4th I've  ever experienced




I was in the MK last year for July 4th and I am having a tough time picturing it with all of this going on. Man that was a crazy walk through the Hub!!!


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> I also think we might see a phase one plan for reopening wdw during the first week in may


I doubt it. They haven't even called back anyone yet.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> I thought you said DS fully open in may, parks and resorts fully open in june. No phased opening, everything back to normal straight away. I'm sure that's what you said many pages ago.



Yes I think Disney Springs will be open in May, and still do.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> Yes I think Disney Springs will be open in May, and still do.



I do think this is VERY likely.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Yes I think Disney Springs will be open in May, and still do.


It's not the springs bit I'm focusing on, although even if allowed I still think a lot of springs will stay shut to start with, restaurants especially.


----------



## rojen

There are so many moving pieces with this plan.  I don't think an accurate opening prediction is realistic.

I know a lot of you want to be optimistic.  I'd start looking at the progress of testing technology.  I think an accurate and speedy test that can be mass produced is the place you want to pin your hopes.  I'll never go to MK with a mask and gloves and miss 75% of the experience.  I will absolutely go for the full experience where I'm forced to stay on site after a brief quarantine (<60mins) and testing off site.  I think most people are in that boat.

A speedy test that quarantines the sick solves the billions of issues getting WDW back open faces.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested.  Live call with officials going on right now talking about reopening florida tourism.
> 
> 
> https://cbs12.com/watch
> Talking about how "local floridians" will be the first people to get the tourism and economy going again in FLorida.
> 
> 4 phases
> 
> *Phase 2 is business open to LOCALS*
> 
> Phase 3 is out of state and international.
> 
> Phase 3 will be within 3 to 6 months
> 
> 
> I will update as much as i can......
> 
> Phase 2 begins as soon as Home at Stay order is lifted
> 
> Phase 4 is mass marketing to get people around the world back to Florida



Wonder if WDW will interpret "locals" to include DVC owners.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> It's not the springs bit I'm focusing on, although even if allowed I still think a lot of springs will stay shut to start with, restaurants especially.


 
To clarify again, my opinion has and is, Disney Springs will be open in mid-May with stores and restaurants open with social distancing methods in place.


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> You assume.... wait and see. I say unlikely.


You assume that we will delay opening everything back up until it is safe again for everyone.  It won't be safe again until there is a safe and effective vaccine.  That will most likely be years if not a decade plus away.  We aren't shutting down for that long.  A few more months of this and half the country will be destitute and destitute voters mean elected officials losing their jobs.  We are quickly approaching the point where the public and the politicians are going to say that we did what we had to do to prevent the healthcare system from collapsing under the weight of an initial surge, but continuing to do what we are doing is going to cause more harm than good.


----------



## foreUT

xuxa777 said:


> Thre is way to much concern on here on the screenings at the airport, the screenings most likely will be relaxed pretty soon after or with the stay at home. By the time Disney is open and people want to travel this screenings willl be over.


I agree it's short-term, not forever. The EO-52, State of Emergency, was signed 3/9 and sunsets 60 days from that date. I'm sure the government hoped there would be no need to extend anything when the Traveler EO's were first linked to the SOE. Currently, I'd say any extension would be bc the DOH demanded it. Those officials sounded pretty upbeat yesterday, so sounds promising.


----------



## Spridell

HuskieJohn said:


> Wonder if WDW will interpret "locals" to include DVC owners.



I think (and most others that have discussed it in the DVC forums) DVC hotels will be one of the first places to open when allowed by the state and county.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I doubt it. They haven't even called back anyone yet.


Schedules only come out a week in advance,  on sundays.  So currently cm would have scheduled for the week of April 26 through the 2nd


----------



## Aurora0427

[


karen4546 said:


> Wait... What??  Just because the flight WENT to New Orleans then ATL then to MCO they have to self quarantine for 14 DAYS ?  That is ridiculous.  How in the world does that make a difference?  If you are not a resident of FL then why are they even allowing anyone to fly there if they must isolate 14 days?  And just to be clear EVERY PASSENGER must isolate for 14 days?  I called United over the weekend to ask about the travel restriction and of course they said nothing about the mandatory 14 day isolation.  Will you please direct me to the source so that I can use that as leverage with them to get a refund?  I am not staying in FL for 14 days - only 7 and so i can not isolate even if I did not go to the parks.  Of course, my resort stay has a slim to none chance of happening.
> 
> on the plus side though: Park hours for WDW are still up starting May 10



I mean, if the state of Florida is this worried, maybe they should halt all incoming flights. Because this is ridiculous.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> To clarify again, my opinion has and is, Disney Springs will be open in mid-May with stores and restaurants open with social distancing methods in place.


Ok... let's see....


----------



## yulilin3

As a moderator and trying to help rteez as much as possible , remember that if there are any posters you don't particularly agree with/ enjoy our area just tired of seeing their posts,  there's a handy dandy way to ignore. Just click on their name and ignore and you won't see their posts.  Much easier than going back and forth with the same argument over and over.  It'll allow the moderator of this forum to go through comments quicker


----------



## marinejjh

Spridell said:


> I think (and most others that have discussed it in the DVC forums) DVC hotels will be one of the first places to open when allowed by the state and county.


Isn't there a DVC specific forum to ask these question. I had comments deleted by the Moderator for not staying onto task, so please keep comments to what is on this board.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> You assume that we will delay opening everything back up until it is safe again for everyone.  It won't be safe again until there is a safe and effective vaccine.  That will most likely be years if not a decade plus away.  We aren't shutting down for that long.  A few more months of this and half the country will be destitute and destitute voters mean elected officials losing their jobs.  We are quickly approaching the point where the public and the politicians are going to say that we did what we had to do to prevent the healthcare system from collapsing under the weight of an initial surge, but continuing to do what we are doing is going to cause more harm than good.


You're making assumptions that you know what I assume!

My opinion is they nothing is fixed right now.  Stuff will reopen, most of it not as soon as some posters here claim. From that there may be new spikes in cases which may push things back again.

Nothing is set in stone, everything is a variable right now.


----------



## yulilin3

The HUB is still silent on any reopening plans,  but unfortunately the cm are usually the last to know things


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> The HUB is still silent on any reopening plans,  but unfortunately the cm are usually the last to know things


Isnt there potential that CMs are more displaced than usual week to week? Potentially gone home to family etc. So perhaps a little more notice would be needed than usual on the schedule?


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> Isnt there potential that CMs are more displaced than usual week to week? Potentially gone home to family etc. So perhaps a little more notice would be needed than usual on the schedule?


If i called my furloughed employees back today..they wouldnt ask when they would ask what time.  people want to get back to work


----------



## Spridell

Here is Video this morning of the Gov. of Florida talking about Disney.  Saying that "Disney is so far ahead of the curve" on reopening.  In constant talks with Disney. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252593593916817411


----------



## jamescanuck2001

yulilin3 said:


> As a moderator and trying to help rteez as much as possible , remember that if there are any posters you don't particularly agree with/ enjoy our area just tired of seeing their posts,  there's a handy dandy way to ignore. Just click on their name and ignore and you won't see their posts.  Much easier than going back and forth with the same argument over and over.  It'll allow the moderator of this forum to go through comments quicker



But how will I know if I got the last word in.


----------



## aibo

xuxa777 said:


> To clarify again, my opinion has and is, Disney Springs will be open in mid-May with stores and restaurants open with social distancing methods in place.


How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

A lot of the debate is around when Disney will reopen, so for example lets say 4 months from now, parks, resorts everything. So the 21st August, what are peoples thoughts on the parks actually operating as intended though? We're kicking about this 3-6 month time-frame as a possibility, fantastic, but I think as other people have said, wold non-locals really want to visit if more than 50% of the 'stuff' to do is missing (Parades, shows, fireworks, character meets etc)?

I just wonder if we'll see normal park operation before the end of 2020? It seems likely parks will be open, but it still seems really unclear when they will be fully functioning again. I wonder how many more months they'll operate with a severely restricted offering.


----------



## HuskieJohn

marinejjh said:


> Isn't there a DVC specific forum to ask these question. I had comments deleted by the Moderator for not staying onto task, so please keep comments to what is on this board.



I went looking through the DVC threads and I did not see any with any rumor info, so if someone knows what thread we should look please post a link.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> If i called my furloughed employees back today..they wouldnt ask when they would ask what time.  people want to get back to work



Perhaps, but some might need to go through quarantine.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps, but some might need to go through quarantine.


some might and some have....that doesnt stop business and we make do until that point


----------



## anthony2k7

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?


Merch is an interesting problem for disney. They will have a huge backlog of stock - some of it with 2020 on that they need to get rid of.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Spridell said:


> Here is Video this morning of the Gov. of Florida talking about Disney.  Saying that "Disney is so far ahead of the curve" on reopening.  In constant talks with Disney.


Why on earth would Miami hotels be the choice for “leading the way back” when Miami has been one of if not the biggest hotspot in the state? Miami should be one of the last places to re-open, no?


----------



## foreUT

KBoopaloo said:


> Why on earth would Miami hotels be the choice for “leading the way back” when Miami has been one of if not the biggest hotspot in the state? Miami should be one of the last places to re-open, no?


My understanding of the Governor's statement is Miami hotels are being creative and innovative on how to proceed to opening.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Isnt there potential that CMs are more displaced than usual week to week? Potentially gone home to family etc. So perhaps a little more notice would be needed than usual on the schedule?


Most cm live in central Florida,  we've been under stay at home since mid March,  and being furloughed means they can call you back at any time


----------



## sromanello815

foreUT said:


> All of the Executive Orders addressing travelers from various hot-spot States (EO-80, -82, -86) expire w the State of Emergency (EO-52) on 5/8, unless specifically extended.


Thank you for the info! We're traveling in August so wanted to check


----------



## mattpeto

Really not trying to add anything to the rumor mill, but I believe the NBA in Disney is the story we should be watching closely in terms of Disney of re-opening.

If a deal gets struck, I would assume that Disney would believe they won't be opening in any immediate time frame.   It also sounds like the NBA commissioner is not quite ready to pull the trigger on something, but I'd expect closure on that situation over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JacknSally

Thegoatfeeder said:


> A lot of the debate is around when Disney will reopen, so for example lets say 4 months from now, parks, resorts everything. So the 21st August...




*Another thing to consider is that Disney's fiscal year is not the same as the calendar year. @Thegoatfeeder, I know you threw out August as a hypothetical (it's all a hypothetical right now ) and this isn't really directed at you specifically,  your post was just handy to quote. 

Disney's fiscal year starts over in October... the longer this goes, the more sense it makes for them to just stay closed for the remainder of the fiscal year. It allows them more time to get their ducks in a row, see how everything pandemically and economically is shaking out, see what can be implemented across the parks, come up with replacements for anything that has to be eliminated, work out any supply chain issues, etc. - and they may be able to write this fiscal year off as a net operating loss (I think that's the right term, I'm not a tax professional so forgive me if I use the wrong jargon). Writing off the year as a loss may help them financially, and we all know they'll be looking for all the financial help they can get. July starts their fourth quarter and it may not make sense for them to reopen in the fourth quarter, especially the later into the fourth quarter things get. Maybe they stay closed to guests, but recall some CMs over the summer and get maintenance projects and some construction finished up.

October is also an anniversary month for WDW, so from a marketing/PR perspective, if Florida is in phase 4 by October, they can also spin the timing as a reason to have a larger "parks grand reopening" ceremony, and maybe promotion, in an anniversary month. The marketing really writes itself. WDW originally opened on October 1, and now it poignantly REopens, after an unprecedented closure, on October 1 - the magic never dies, come see our freshly painted castle, our new rides, our new merch, etc., etc.

A recent article posted in the thread mentioned an email from Disney that said they "didn't expect the furlough to last longer than 6 months", which at face value puts the furlough ending around October (though an October reopening would obviously mean CMs likely start being recalled in August or September to prepare for reopening).

Just something to consider.*


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?


I am not sure that merchandise will be an issue.  People have been ordering merchandise like crazy online. That merchandise has been handled by a lot of people to get it to people who ordered it. 

Most of what I have seen lately says don't worry too much about packaging and merchandise you receive in the mail.  They think the biggest transmission is person to person contact.  At least, that is what I have seen lately.  These things keep changing.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> some might and some have....that doesnt stop business and we make do until that point


In disneys case they will already be making do without many international CMs and DCP.

So CMs will probably need to be working in areas they perhaps dont usually work in - how multi skilled are CMs? Potentially additional training needed?


----------



## jerry557

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I agree with all of this except I'd add that the government absolutely can require vaccination.  And I fully expect that they will do so.  A disease this deadly and this contagious is not something that people are going to be allowed to be inconsiderately ignorant about given the risk unvaccinated people will pose to everyone else including those with weakened immune systems who can't get a vaccine.



Considering the vaccine will be rushed, it's very unlikely it will be forced on people on day one. Maybe after several years of proof that the vaccine is safe and effective and easily distributed, then they may be able to enforce it some. But keep in mind, scientists have never found a vaccine that works against any virus in the coronavirus family. There is a lot of work that needs to be done before they get a vaccine. And 18 month time frame everyone keeps repeating is likely an optimistic estimate.


----------



## anthony2k7

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I am not sure that merchandise will be an issue.  People have been ordering merchandise like crazy online. That merchandise has been handled by a lot of people to get it to people who ordered it.
> 
> Most of what I have seen lately says don't worry too much about packaging and merchandise you receive in the mail.  They think the biggest transmission is person to person contact.  At least, that is what I have seen lately.  These things keep changing.


Most stuff ordered online though has been in the outer packaging over 24 hrs before it reaches the customer. So the inner item is probably safe after 24 hours.

So the only risk is from the outer packaging which I would hope most people wash their hands after they have opened and disposed of the outer packaging.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

KBoopaloo said:


> Why on earth would Miami hotels be the choice for “leading the way back” when Miami has been one of if not the biggest hotspot in the state? Miami should be one of the last places to re-open, no?



He didn't say that at all. He's talking about innovation coming out of that region


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Most cm live in central Florida,  we've been under stay at home since mid March,  and being furloughed means they can call you back at any time


While that’s technically true, Disney is going to have give their CMs a little notice (a day or two).
As a former CM, I still know many CMs, and most of the younger ones (which make up a disproportionate part of their workforce) have left the area to be with family (as many young people are doing right now, regardless of the industry). While Disney definitely has the “right” to call those workers back on a moment’s notice, they’re realistic enough to know a little notice will be necessary for a smooth return to work. That said, I fully expect it to be a rolling callback of workers (based on lines of business, seniority, etc) as they ramp up towards an initial reopening and then reopening other elements of WDW.

I think an overlooked element of that six month furlough timeline is that when Disney anticipates no more ongoing furloughs, not when the first sets of furloughed workers return to work. I think we can all agree that WDW will reopen in phases in some way (DS and some resorts, MK, other parks, etc), which means that not all CMs are going to be needed back to work when WDW accepts it first guests since March. If only one of the four parks is operational for example, you only need 25% of your park ops workforce. Given the financial situation Disney Parks are now in, they’re not going to bring individual workers off furlough unless they need them. What Disney, to me, essentially is saying in that leaked email is that by six months, we expect to have most operations at WDW resumed in enough of a capacity that no CMs are on furlough. Now, those places all can be operating at a limited capacity and with limited hours and each CM may not necessarily be getting their 40 hours, but they’re not anticipating them to be furloughed. 

I remain in the June camp about some sort of operations resuming at WDW, not saying what or how much.


----------



## DavidHobart

JacknSally said:


> *Another thing to consider is that Disney's fiscal year is not the same as the calendar year. @Thegoatfeeder, I know you threw out August as a hypothetical (it's all a hypothetical right now ) and this isn't really directed at you specifically,  your post was just handy to quote.
> 
> Disney's fiscal year starts over in October... the longer this goes, the more sense it makes for them to just stay closed for the remainder of the fiscal year. It allows them more time to get their ducks in a row, see how everything pandemically and economically is shaking out, see what can be implemented across the parks, come up with replacements for anything that has to be eliminated, work out any supply chain issues, etc. - and they may be able to write this fiscal year off as a net operating loss (I think that's the right term, I'm not a tax professional so forgive me if I use the wrong jargon). *



Write-offs on the income statement matter less than cash flow.


----------



## 2Lunds

Article I posted earlier was behind a paywall.  Here's another version.  

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20


----------



## e_yerger

If they open the parks to locals only, how will this work with APs? I live out of state.


----------



## jade1

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?



Are we the only state with cub foods (grocery) home depot and target Wal-Mart open?

Not sure how a wdw store is any different. Maybe work on spacing etc like these stores do kinda.


----------



## JPM4

e_yerger said:


> If they open the parks to locals only, how will this work with APs? I live out of state.


I’m out of state as well. I would hope that the extension would continue until they are 100% open to all out of state guests.


----------



## Brett Wyman

2Lunds said:


> Article I posted earlier was behind a paywall.  Here's another version.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...s-parks-may-not-open-until-january-2020-04-20



Don't know about some random analyst but the Governor of Florida, who is both in a rush to open things in his state back up and working directly with Disney, says Disney is "way ahead of the curve".


----------



## jerry557

In the past, when the parks start to get close to reaching capacity, there are different levels that start to get denied admission. APs are on a certain level. On property resort guests are on a level, off property resort guests are on another level, etc, etc, etc...  What I would expect is the capacity thresholds for these levels are going to be lowered quite a bit for the foreseeable future. And that's likely how they will limit the people in the parks at any one time.

It used to be we saw these thresholds hit during Christmas time or during Star Wars events. But we may see them hit quite often now.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/21/disneys-readiness-to-reopen-is-ahead-of-the-curve/


----------



## Jake

Think there is other problems.  We people want to fly, being in a plane for hours.  or Magic Express., Disney  buss ?

if you do spend the time and money and risk , you must be sure you are going to get into the parks


----------



## mattpeto

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/04/21/disneys-readiness-to-reopen-is-ahead-of-the-curve/



I honestly don't know what  "Ahead of the curve" means exactly.

My assumption is that they already have social distancing procedures in place to re-open the parks.  Going to get real interesting when Disney goes public with that info.


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> I honestly don't know what  "Ahead of the curve" means exactly.
> 
> My assumption is that they already have social distancing procedures in place to re-open the parks.  Going to get real interesting when Disney goes public with that info.


That's what I am thinking too. I am wondering if its taking so long is now they have to work on canceling or having to get people to move their trips again. Especially if the rumored measures are put in place.


----------



## Brett Wyman

mattpeto said:


> I honestly don't know what  "Ahead of the curve" means exactly.
> 
> My assumption is that they already have social distancing procedures in place to re-open the parks.  Going to get real interesting when Disney goes public with that info.



It means his constituents want things to open ASAP so he's going to bend facts to make it happen


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> That's what I am thinking too. I am wondering if its taking so long is now they have to work on canceling or having to get people to move their trips again. Especially if the rumored measures are put in place.



ugh. All those poor people! I can't imagine having a trip planned, knowing the park is open but having to cancel because it's locals only.

I get why, but what a disappointment.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> ugh. All those poor people! I can't imagine having a trip planned, knowing the park is open but having to cancel because it's locals only.
> 
> I get why, but what a disappointment.


I agree. Its why they should have taken a page from Universal and not announced any rebooking.


----------



## JaxDad

Brett Wyman said:


> It means his constituents want things to open ASAP so he's going to bend facts to make it happen


It's pretty clear what was meant if one just reads the article:

“It’s amazing the ideas that the businesses are already thinking about. They’ve been thinking deeply about this for weeks and weeks… there’s a lot of great ideas that I’ve already seen put on the table. *I’m in discussions with places like Disney. They are so far ahead of the curve, and I think everyone wants to make sure we do it safely.*“


----------



## lilypgirl

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?


I think this will come down to personal choice. If you are afraid of catching something don’t purchase anything if you aren’t shop to your hearts content. The crippling fear so many have is astonishing.


----------



## mattpeto

JaxDad said:


> It's pretty clear what was meant if one just reads the article:
> 
> “It’s amazing the ideas that the businesses are already thinking about. They’ve been thinking deeply about this for weeks and weeks… there’s a lot of great ideas that I’ve already seen put on the table. *I’m in discussions with places like Disney. They are so far ahead of the curve, and I think everyone wants to make sure we do it safely.*“



Flattening the curve can mean so many things but glad you sorted it out for us all.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

mattpeto said:


> I honestly don't know what  "Ahead of the curve" means exactly.
> 
> My assumption is that they already have social distancing procedures in place to re-open the parks.  Going to get real interesting when Disney goes public with that info.



Agreed.  When I listened to it, I took it as Disney has already been working on their own procedures well ahead of Florida and federal guidelines. 'They got this'


----------



## Sakiki

anthony2k7 said:


> Well if Canadians have issues then surely all international visitors will have issues?


Does anyone have any idea when the ban on flights from Europe will be lifted/expire?


----------



## TomicalJM

I just can’t see the parks being even appealing to go to until after the phase when face masks are mandatory. Maybe if I lived in Orlando, I’d be ok with that just to go and support the parks. But I’d be hard pressed to spend the money for a dream vacation just to sweat behind an uncomfortable mask the whole time. No matter how cute Disney might try to merchandise them, I can’t imagine many people want a family photo in front of the castle where you can’t see anyone’s face.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree. Its why they should have taken a page from Universal and not announced any rebooking.



Honestly, I think it was merely a financial move. I suspect Uni is in a better place financially than Disney (less debt etc...). I pity all phone CMs when they finally announce the re-opening and new measures.


----------



## anthony2k7

If its locals only, will they be spending much on merch/dining I wonder?

Isnt that where wdw makes the majority of its money?


----------



## Brett Wyman

anthony2k7 said:


> If its locals only, will they be spending much on merch/dining I wonder?
> 
> Isnt that where wdw makes the majority of its money?



Not just locals only but anyone who can drive Im guessing. We are only 6 1/2 hours away.


----------



## merry_nbright

Following along.


----------



## jlwhitney

TomicalJM said:


> I just can’t see the parks being even appealing to go to until after the phase when face masks are mandatory. Maybe if I lived in Orlando, I’d be ok with that just to go and support the parks. But I’d be hard pressed to spend the money for a dream vacation just to sweat behind an uncomfortable mask the whole time. No matter how cute Disney might try to merchandise them, I can’t imagine many people want a family photo in front of the castle where you can’t see anyone’s face.



have they 100% confirmed masks will be required? Or still speculation?


----------



## whiporee

Spridell said:


> Phase 2 is business open to LOCALS



Article Four of the Constitution guarantees the citizens of one state the privileges of any state they travel to, The Constitution does not directly guarantee the right to travel between states, but it does say that if you are visiting another state, you can expect to be treated like any other citizen of that state. This gets tricky sometimes, but it is an actual part of the Constitution. The Supreme Court has allowed that states can have residency requirements, and in some cases they have allowed that benefits can be awarded state residents, but allowing access to something to residents opens serious constitutional questions. 

If Florida -- or Disney -- wants to restrict access to only Florida residents, they might be opening up for bigger questions as to citizens of a state versus citizens of the country. Could be a very interesting debate.


----------



## Krandor

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Agreed.  When I listened to it, I took it as Disney has already been working on their own procedures well ahead of Florida and federal guidelines. 'They got this'



That almost seems like common sense.  From the moment they annouonced they were closing they likely had teams working on how and what kind of changes coud/would need to be made to re-open.  And disney is a large company. They could have a few people just focused on procedures/policies\queue\FP changes for one ride.  I'd be shocked if that hasn't been going on for a while and disney is just going to have more resources to do that then most companies so if there were not ahead of others I'd be shocked.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> If its locals only, will they be spending much on merch/dining I wonder?
> 
> Isnt that where wdw makes the majority of its money?


Dining will likely be limited to begin with.


----------



## westie55

So Florida businesses will only be open to locals for several months or however long it takes to get to phase 3? In all seriousness, because I don't know the answer, is that possible? I thought people have the constitutional right to travel between the states, so how would it work for businesses to deny customers who reside elsewhere? I don't picture the parks opening if only Florida residents are permitted entry.


----------



## yankeesfan123

JaxDad said:


> It's pretty clear what was meant if one just reads the article:
> 
> “It’s amazing the ideas that the businesses are already thinking about. They’ve been thinking deeply about this for weeks and weeks… there’s a lot of great ideas that I’ve already seen put on the table. *I’m in discussions with places like Disney. They are so far ahead of the curve, and I think everyone wants to make sure we do it safely.*“


I honestly think he meant as far as understanding this virus from a business standpoint. Foreign Disney parks were closed long before the US parks closed, making Disney “ahead of the curve” regarding the effect on businesses.


----------



## anthony2k7

westie55 said:


> So Florida businesses will only be open to locals for several months or however long it takes to get to phase 3? In all seriousness, because I don't know the answer, is that possible? I thought people have the constitutional right to travel between the states, so how would it work for businesses to deny customers who reside elsewhere? I don't picture the parks opening if only Florida residents are permitted entry.


Has it been defined as to what "local" mean for this?


----------



## karen4546

anthony2k7 said:


> Has it been defined as to what "local" mean for this?



what about DVC members?


----------



## JenM

TomicalJM said:


> I just can’t see the parks being even appealing to go to until after the phase when face masks are mandatory. Maybe if I lived in Orlando, I’d be ok with that just to go and support the parks. But I’d be hard pressed to spend the money for a dream vacation just to sweat behind an uncomfortable mask the whole time. No matter how cute Disney might try to merchandise them, I can’t imagine many people want a family photo in front of the castle where you can’t see anyone’s face.



That‘s us right now. We had my nephews’ first-ever trip, that we’d been trying to get off the ground for years, planned for July. It‘s still booked, but as much as we still want to take the trip at some point this year, we don’t want to have spent all of this money to visit a park that’s only at part-capacity with all of these restrictions in place. We‘d rather wait until next year, when it’s hopefully better.


----------



## WeatherLights

westie55 said:


> So Florida businesses will only be open to locals for several months or however long it takes to get to phase 3? In all seriousness, because I don't know the answer, is that possible? I thought people have the constitutional right to travel between the states, so how would it work for businesses to deny customers who reside elsewhere? I don't picture the parks opening if only Florida residents are permitted entry.



All rights granted in the Constitution can be limited for "compelling" government reasons, including the total suspension of habeas corpus, which is scary, but there is precedent for it.  For example, speedy trial rights are currently suspended in many courts across the country because juries cannot be impaneled and, so far, those measures have not been overturned. To tie this in to the original thread topic, I expect the travel restrictions and confining Disney entry to Florida residents would be permissible if the State can make a strong showing that it's necessary for public health.


----------



## LSUmiss

Cramden said:


> Surprised they haven't added Massachusetts yet. We've got a much bigger surge happening than LA.


Yes that’s why I find the whole thing so ridiculous.


----------



## anthony2k7

Completely off topic but still hopefully relevant enough to not get deleted...

Massive UK retailer Primark is asking our government for at least 2 to 4 weeks notice before shops are allowed go reopen to allow them to "make stores safe".

The idea that disney can just open up straight after they're allowed seems impossible to me.


----------



## Spridell

Part 2 of Florida conference call just ended.

Only thing new that pertains to Disney, it seems the State wants to limit capacity at first in hotels to 25%-30%.  If after a 2 week or so period things are going smoothly they will raise capacity limits.


----------



## Spridell

whiporee said:


> If Florida -- or Disney -- wants to restrict access to only Florida residents, they might be opening up for bigger questions as to citizens of a state versus citizens of the country. Could be a very interesting debate.


My take on the conference call this morning was for phase 2 they were going to be "marketing" FOR LOCALS.  Wanting the locals to visit different parts of the state for "staycations"

That was my take at least.  I dont see a way FL would be able to enforce ONLY locals going into shops, restaurants, etc...

Disney I guess COULD find a way but......


----------



## LSUmiss

npatellye said:


> I think they will likely aim for the 3 month end of that (or maybe even go shorter than that). I don’t see how the economy in central Florida can survive without out of state visitors.


Yeah b/c I would think many have APs already if they go often &, if not, how many are going to start going now.


----------



## Sandiz08

I think when they said "local" they are talking about the idea that they do not expect Florida tourism overall to be at the point that it was, so they will be catering towards the local crowds at the beginning. The "local" crowds are who they have to make feel safe patronizing these sectors of the economy. The phone call was not just about Disney but different businesses that make up Florida tourism. No plans are concrete, they were just throwing around ideas and sharing their experiences thus far.


----------



## whodatdare

I love reading this thread. It's got everything... 
* Plenty of news/rumors
* People who are so far on the OPEN SOON side of things
*People who are on the "We can't open until 2030 and a vaccine is here" side of things
* People in the middle just watching this like a ping pong match. 
Now, on the other side, I've talked to some people that work high up in HersheyPark (Brown tags), and they fully expect to be up and running in mid early to mid June with the Governor here being the only possible stumbling block. (I used to work there). Now, their version of training isn't anything like DW, but when I worked there I got two days of training and was considered ready to work. LOL.


----------



## mattpeto

yankeesfan123 said:


> I honestly think he meant as far as understanding this virus from a business standpoint. Foreign Disney parks were closed long before the US parks closed, making Disney “ahead of the curve” regarding the effect on businesses.



This could be valid too.  That's why I thought it was a tad murky and wasn't clear cut at all.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> My take on the conference call this morning was for phase 2 they were going to be "marketing" FOR LOCALS.  Wanting the locals to visit different parts of the state for "staycations"
> 
> That was my take at least.  I dont see a way FL would be able to enforce ONLY locals going into shops, restaurants, etc...
> 
> Disney I guess COULD find a way but......


That's what I took from it too. Its not that they saying locals only. They probably figure out of state traveling is not happening anytime soon. 

Something I want I don't understand is more people are focused on when Disney is opening rather then what Disney is going to look like.


----------



## LSUmiss

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I agree with all of this except I'd add that the government absolutely can require vaccination.  And I fully expect that they will do so.  A disease this deadly and this contagious is not something that people are going to be allowed to be inconsiderately ignorant about given the risk unvaccinated people will pose to everyone else including those with weakened immune systems who can't get a vaccine.


I would expect that mandate to be tied up in the courts for years then.


----------



## disny_luvr

whodatdare said:


> I love reading this thread. It's got everything...
> * Plenty of news/rumors
> * People who are so far on the OPEN SOON side of things
> *People who are on the "We can't open until 2030 and a vaccine is here" side of things
> * People in the middle just watching this like a ping pong match.
> Now, on the other side, I've talked to some people that work high up in HersheyPark (Brown tags), and they fully expect to be up and running in mid early to mid June with the Governor here being the only possible stumbling block. (I used to work there). Now, their version of training isn't anything like DW, but when I worked there I got two days of training and was considered ready to work. LOL.



Good to know. I live about five minutes from HP and have season passes. We look forward to going once its open.

I’d guess a lot more goes into training a Disney CM vs. a Hersheypark employee.


----------



## Aurora0427

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?



omg everyone needs to STOP with the gloves. All they do is spread germs.... you get Germs on the gloves and then spread them to everything you touch. Buy your items at Disney Springs, don’t touch your face, put them in a bag and then go wash your hands. Then sanitize them however you see fit afterwards. Covid isn’t going to jump off the Elsa doll and crawl up your nose!


----------



## TwoMisfits

For merchandise...they could go the way of gamestop, and the only merchandise "on the floor" is the display cases.  You take your desired display case (or just know what it is - probably even more likely) to a salesperson and they get the product for you (while sanitizing and putting back the display) and bring the product(s) to the register (never giving it to you until you have purchased it and it goes in your disposable bag).  At the register, the cashier probably gives you a squirt of sanitizer with your bag and sends you on your way.

A much slower process, but if store audiences are limited, not an overwhelming one...heck, you might look at displays in a store window or varied glass cases and tell the storeperson what you want from the window/case (which can be quickly cleaned)...an even easier clean and execute plan...


----------



## Jrb1979

TwoMisfits said:


> For merchandise...they could go the way of gamestop, and the only merchandise "on the floor" is the display cases.  You take your desired display case (or just know what it is - probably even more likely) to a salesperson and they get the product for you (while sanitizing and putting back the display) and bring the product(s) to the register (never giving it to you until you have purchased it and it goes in your disposable bag).  At the register, the cashier probably gives you a squirt of sanitizer with your bag and sends you on your way.
> 
> A much slower process, but if store audiences are limited, not an overwhelming one...heck, you might look at displays in a store window or varied glass cases and tell the storeperson what you want from the window/case (which can be quickly cleaned)...an even easier clean and execute plan...


Again like I said earlier, why aren't more focusing on what Disney is going to look like instead of opening day?


----------



## mshanson3121

westie55 said:


> So Florida businesses will only be open to locals for several months or however long it takes to get to phase 3? In all seriousness, because I don't know the answer, is that possible? I thought people have the constitutional right to travel between the states, so how would it work for businesses to deny customers who reside elsewhere? I don't picture the parks opening if only Florida residents are permitted entry.



1. Just curious as I missed some pages, where was it said Stage 1/2 are locals only? 

2. Re: constitutional rights - some of those (such as travel rights) are easily overrided during specific times (war acts, States of emergencies etc...)


----------



## anthony2k7

Aurora0427 said:


> omg everyone needs to STOP with the gloves. All they do is spread germs.... you get Germs on the gloves and then spread them to everything you touch. Buy your items at Disney Springs, don’t touch your face, put them in a bag and then go wash your hands. Then sanitize them however you see fit afterwards. Covid isn’t going to jump off the Elsa doll and crawl up your nose!


That's easy for adults buying merch to take home for themselves or others not part of their party.

I'm not sure that's going to work too well with kids in the parks though that want to touch everything and play with it immediately after purchasing!


----------



## mshanson3121

Also, is Florida not shut down for incoming travelers right now? Or can anyone from another state visit?


----------



## Skili9111

anthony2k7 said:


> Merch is an interesting problem for disney. They will have a huge backlog of stock - some of it with 2020 on that they need to get rid of.


I will buy it. I wanted the Orange Bird stuff so bad!!!!!!


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Completely off topic but still hopefully relevant enough to not get deleted...
> 
> Massive UK retailer Primark is asking our government for at least 2 to 4 weeks notice before shops are allowed go reopen to allow them to "make stores safe".
> 
> The idea that disney can just open up straight after they're allowed seems impossible to me.


You do realize Disney Parks is literally on the open Florida task force group. I think they have have the heads up notice on opening since they are the ones helping to plan when and how.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. Just curious as I missed some pages, where was it said Stage 1/2 are locals only?
> 
> 2. Re: constitutional rights - some of those (such as travel rights) are easily overrided during specific times (war acts, States of emergencies etc...)



The conference call this morning here in Florida talked about tourism and Phase 2.  Like I said previously, I think they were talking about "MARKETING" phase 2 to locals.  Have a sort of "locals come out and support your state during this time"


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> Again like I said earlier, why aren't more focusing on what Disney is going to look like instead of opening day?



Could be there's a separate thread for that.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ntial-modifications-being-considered.3797114/


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Also, is Florida not shut down for incoming travelers right now? Or can anyone from another state visit?


 Anybody can visit, if from hotpost states, voluntary 14 day quarantine is advised.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Also, is Florida not shut down for incoming travelers right now? Or can anyone from another state visit?



Anyone can come in from any state.  Those coming in from, NY, NJ, CT and LA must quarantine for 14 days.  All other states NO quarantine.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> The conference call this morning here in Florida talked about tourism and Phase 2.  Like I said previously, I think they were talking about "MARKETING" phase 2 to locals.  Have a sort of "locals come out and support your state during this time"




Gotcha. But not actually restricting it to Florida residents only? Though I could see that. That's how it's being done here in Canada. Provinces will open up locally first, before travel restrictions will be lifted. There is currently not inter-provincial travel allowed in Canada.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> The conference call this morning here in Florida talked about tourism and Phase 2.  Like I said previously, I think they were talking about "MARKETING" phase 2 to locals.  Have a sort of "locals come out and support your state during this time"


 
Exactly, I knew the call was going to be misinterpreted six ways to Sunday, especially the locals comment.


----------



## npatellye

Spridell said:


> Anyone can come in from any state.  Those coming in from, NY, NJ, CA, and LA must quarantine for 14 days.  All other states NO quarantine.


I thought people arriving on CT flights were also under a quarantine order? Is that no longer the case? I am not being rude, but I am genuinely curious as I live in CT.


----------



## Aurora0427

anthony2k7 said:


> That's easy for adults buying merch to take home for themselves or others not part of their party.
> 
> I'm not sure that's going to work too well with kids in the parks though that want to touch everything and play with it immediately after purchasing!



People have to take responsibility for their kids and other people need to recognize that some people won’t..... if your kids touch a bunch of merchandise and get sick, then I mean that’s the risk you as a parent took taking them to Disney during a pandemic.  Other people should be fine as long as they wash hands and don’t touch their faces. And quite frankly, if someone is that concerned, they shouldn’t be going to Disney. You have the risk of catching this if you go....it just is what it is. No perfect solution.


----------



## xuxa777

npatellye said:


> I thought people arriving on CT flights were also under a quarantine order? Is that no longer the case? I am not being rude, but I am genuinely curious as I live in CT.


Here is all the info on Florida travel updated daily, no need to ask here. Check the official sites

https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> The conference call this morning here in Florida talked about tourism and Phase 2.  Like I said previously, I think they were talking about "MARKETING" phase 2 to locals.  Have a sort of "locals come out and support your state during this time"



That said... Do we think it's possible DISNEY may open to locals only initially? Especially as a way to enforce reduced capacities?


----------



## MoeJ

Spridell said:


> My take on the conference call this morning was for phase 2 they were going to be "marketing" FOR LOCALS.  Wanting the locals to visit different parts of the state for "staycations"
> 
> That was my take at least.  I dont see a way FL would be able to enforce ONLY locals going into shops, restaurants, etc...
> 
> Disney I guess COULD find a way but......



I live in a tourist area in a different part of Florida. After 9/11 and during the Great Recession, they didn't expect a bunch of people choosing to travel from out-of-state, so they marketed to locals to stay at a hotel at the beach, etc. Sounds like similar. 

Plus, people now being shy of cruises and conventions is another big drain on the local economy. Those drew a LOT of people here (SE Fla.).

And there are so many people from the northeast who've relocated down here, you'd be hard-pressed to demand papers from everybody with a New York accent!


----------



## Spridell

npatellye said:


> I thought people arriving on CT flights were also under a quarantine order? Is that no longer the case? I am not being rude, but I am genuinely curious as I live in CT.


Yes CT too sorry


----------



## xuxa777

MoeJ said:


> I live in a tourist area in a different part of Florida. After 9/11 and during the Great Recession, they didn't expect a bunch of people choosing to travel from out-of-state, so they marketed to locals to stay at a hotel at the beach, etc. Sounds like similar.



That was exactly how it was discussed on the call, using that example. That is all it was.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Any word on construction starting back up at Disney? That, technically, could be going on now but isn’t (at least not the Disney projects, I know private entities are proceeding). I think you’d see 10 people painting the castle before you saw the parks open.


----------



## dina444444

Spridell said:


> Anyone can come in from any state.  Those coming in from, NY, NJ, CA, and LA must quarantine for 14 days.  All other states NO quarantine.


It’s CT not CA. CA is not on the Florida list.


----------



## Spridell

We could see DIsney push hard this summer with "Florida resident" specials

- School is out
- Camps most likely NOT happening this summer
- Overseas travel unlikely
- Cruises are 50/50 by end of summer

FLorida has 22 million people

If Disney can market themselves as being safe enough, and having specials for locals this could be a win for them

Edit:  I just looked online and some of the Moderate hotels have over $200 off per night in July for Florida residents.


----------



## Spridell

dina444444 said:


> It’s CT not CA. CA is not on the Florida list.


sorry i will edit


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> That said... Do we think it's possible DISNEY may open to locals only initially? Especially as a way to enforce reduced capacities?



I definitely think so.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> Anyone can come in from any state.  Those coming in from, NY, NJ, CT and LA must quarantine for 14 days.  All other states NO quarantine.
> 
> 
> xuxa777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can visit, if from hotpost states, voluntary 14 day quarantine is advised.
Click to expand...


Voluntary or not?


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Voluntary or not?



It is a mandate


----------



## only hope

Spridell said:


> Edit:  I just looked online and some of the Moderate hotels have over $200 off per night in July for Florida residents.



Is this on the Disney site? Is it through one of the special offer links? Thanks! I'm checking random dates under each offer and haven't found anything more than $74 off for moderates.


----------



## lluv3971

aibo said:


> How will Disney sell merchandise in Disney Springs ? The virus sticks to everything, will we need to use glows and face masks ?


It's not a cure-all, but requiring guests to wash/sanitize hands before they enter the store (and again on the way out), can help decrease the amount of germs coming in and out.

It's not a perfect solution, but it's something.


----------



## HuskieJohn

yankeesfan123 said:


> Any word on construction starting back up at Disney? That, technically, could be going on now but isn’t (at least not the Disney projects, I know private entities are proceeding). I think you’d see 10 people painting the castle before you saw the parks open.



I still am surprised that the Castle painting and Ratatouille ride work was not continued/finished.  They could have kept within the rules to finish.  Pausing the work only increases the job costs.


----------



## Spridell

only hope said:


> Is this on the Disney site? Is it through one of the special offer links? Thanks! I'm checking random dates under each offer and haven't found anything more than $74 off for moderates.



I am sorry my mistake.  I meant DELUXE hotels.  My mistake

Grand FLoridian
Boardwalk


The others are at about $175 off


----------



## karen4546

yulilin3 said:


> The reasoning is that you can potential get infected on the plane
> If you are leaving Florida before the 14 days that's fine,  you just can't go anywhere other than where you're staying while in isolation.
> LA was added to this executive order later
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/23/politics/florida-coronavirus-new-york-new-jersey/index.html




Just read through that executive order and it states it it expires in 60 days unless renewed.  If it has not been renewed, then it expires May 8.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm fairly local and did not renew my family's APs after they started charging for resort parking because that really ticked me off, but I've always known we'd be back eventually; we just won't stay on property. This might get us back to Disney. The kids' summer camps have been cancelled. My work is definitely remaining virtual throughout the summer. We're tired of being cooped up. I haven't been spending nearly as much money as usual and have plenty to spare. Our income hasn't been impacted and we're not at high risk for illness. There may never be a better time for us. 

I won't wear a mask, though. No fireworks, fine; no characters, fine; reduced shopping and dining, fine; but I would be miserable in a mask.


----------



## UOAP

Spridell said:


> We could see DIsney push hard this summer with "Florida resident" specials
> 
> - School is out
> - Camps most likely NOT happening this summer
> - Overseas travel unlikely
> - Cruises are 50/50 by end of summer
> 
> FLorida has 22 million people
> 
> If Disney can market themselves as being safe enough, and having specials for locals this could be a win for them
> 
> Edit:  I just looked online and some of the Moderate hotels have over $200 off per night in July for Florida residents.


I hear what you are saying, but how on earth can they market themselves as safe enough? The nature of a theme park is crowds. They simply cannot eliminate that aspect. Businesses  and beaches are opening again, but ONLY with social distancing rules in place.


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> Just read through that executive order and it states it it expires in 60 days unless renewed.  If it has not been renewed, then it expires May 8.


May 23rd would be the expiration date if it doesn't get extended
Like ive said before everything it's very fluent,  the order could be extended,  cancelled or end at 60 days.  The nurses contracts are through the end of may


----------



## UOAP

xuxa777 said:


> To clarify again, my opinion has and is, Disney Springs will be open in mid-May with stores and restaurants open with social distancing methods in place.


I think it is likely they will open the restaurants. Not sure how to enforce social distancing in stores though.


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> I think it is likely they will open the restaurants. Not sure how to enforce social distancing in stores though.


They will limit the number of poeple in a store per sq. ft. like the majority of stores are doing now, 6 foot spacing in checkout lines. We re already doing it


----------



## Jrb1979

UOAP said:


> I think it is likely they will open the restaurants. Not sure how to enforce social distancing in stores though.


Simple, you limit how many come in at one time.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> They will limit the number of poeple in a store per sq. ft. like the majority of stores are doing now, 6 foot spacing in checkout lines. We re already doing it


Will be interesting to see how that works with many of the MK stores that have multiple store fronts and entrances.


----------



## UOAP

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. Just curious as I missed some pages, where was it said Stage 1/2 are locals only?
> 
> 2. Re: constitutional rights - some of those (such as travel rights) are easily overrided during specific times (war acts, States of emergencies etc...)


You are correct, but a state cannot override it for people in other states. So they can say "everyone in Texas needs to stay home" but they cannot say "Everyone from another state needs to stay home while in Texas but Texans don't have to." They would have better luck trying to close borders. But that would keep Texans IN just as much as it would keep everyone else out.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Will be interesting to see how that works with many of the MK stores that have multiple store fronts and entrances.


They can close doors,  they do this at the end of the night to make people come on through one door and exit another


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> They can close doors,  they do this at the end of the night to make people come on through one door and exit another


Of course. But if most doors are shut down mainstreet and there is a queue the length of mainstreet of people 6ft apart waiting to go into the one door - its definitely going to feel very different in mainstreet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> Of course. But if most doors are shut down mainstreet and there is a queue the length of mainstreet of people 6ft apart waiting to go into the one door - its definitely going to feel very different in mainstreet.



Everything at Disney will feel different for a long time.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

If they open in June, I wonder if there could be an option for the Silver AP holders to purchase a month or two during blockout dates.  A lot of locals have Silvers (myself included), although it is another way to keep the number of entrants down by keeping them out for another few months.  Ordinarily I don't have a lot of interest in going in summer.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> Everything at Disney will feel different for a long time.


Oh I know. I'm not one of the posters who thinks/thought everything would be back to normal on opening day!


----------



## UOAP

Jrb1979 said:


> Simple, you limit how many come in at one time.


That doesn't stop them from clustering, touching the clothes, etc.


----------



## gottalovepluto

UOAP said:


> I think it is likely they will open the restaurants. Not sure how to enforce social distancing in stores though.


50% of tables and chairs will meet long term storage. Boom! done, if they need to assign every other booth because they can't move tables, easily done as well... but they may not be thinking like that- have there been any signs Disney is cutting ADR capacity signaling less availability at restaurants?


----------



## SaintsManiac

UOAP said:


> That doesn't stop them from clustering, touching the clothes, etc.



And people are in stores touching things that you buy now. You have to be smart. Leave things in their bags and wash your hands after shopping.


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> That doesn't stop them from clustering, touching the clothes, etc.


Just like it happens today in grocery stores during stay at home orders, if that concerns you wear a mask, at some point people have to take personal responsibility to live and function in society.


----------



## CarolynFH

UOAP said:


> You are correct, but a state cannot override it for people in other states. So they can say "everyone in Texas needs to stay home" but they cannot say "Everyone from another state needs to stay home while in Texas but Texans don't have to."


Hawaii requires everyone arriving now, both residents and non-residents, to go directly to their home or hotel and stay there for 14 days. They're not allowed to stop off at grocery or anywhere on the way and not allowed to leave to pick up food - only to seek medical care if they develop symptoms. https://www.hawaiipublicradio.org/p...rantine-visitors-returning-residents#stream/0. Texas has the same restriction on people arriving from Louisiana. https://gov.texas.gov/uploads/files..._quarantine_for_COVID-19_IMAGE_03-29-2020.pdf. 

People already in Hawaii or Texas are supposed to stay home as much as possible but can go to grocery or other essential services - they aren't quarantined.


----------



## katmigordon

Better than all the snakes and gators that will have had time to run wild.



mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, is it bad that one thought that crossed my mind is the huge amount of bird poo that is going to need to be cleaned?


----------



## mshanson3121

katmigordon said:


> Better than all the snakes and gators that will have had time to run wild.



Okay that literally gave me shivers thinking of the potential surprises


----------



## MoeJ

Spridell said:


> I am sorry my mistake.  I meant DELUXE hotels.  My mistake
> 
> Grand FLoridian
> Boardwalk
> 
> 
> The others are at about $175 off



FL Resident Sun & Fun rate... when I re-booked our March trip, I booked that for our first night (June 2, totally prepared for it to be cancelled/postponed) in an AKV savannah-view room for a splurge surprise for DD before moving to Pop. $405.30. Not bad, IMO. No way I'd pay that every night of our trip but a nice kick-off. I'll be very interested to see if FL Resident discounts get deeper as this goes on since the Florida Sun & Fun rate is only bookable through July 9th.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> That said... Do we think it's possible DISNEY may open to locals only initially? Especially as a way to enforce reduced capacities?


No. Impossible to enforce. And probably very few non-locals are going to be there when Disney first opens anyway given non locals have to travel to Orlando to go to WDW...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

gottalovepluto said:


> No. Impossible to enforce. And probably very few non-locals are going to be there when Disney first opens anyway given non locals have to travel to Orlando to go to WDW...




I think enough locals are on unemployment right now and aren’t really thinking about buying those Disney tickets. 

AP holders might be different.


----------



## mmackeymouse

mshanson3121 said:


> That said... Do we think it's possible DISNEY may open to locals only initially? Especially as a way to enforce reduced capacities?



I hesitate to think about the logistics, because it either makes me really sad or really stressed, but alas, here we are....

The easiest way to control capacity is for resort guests only. They know how many resorts they can keep open, they'll know how many rooms to fill, they'll know how many guests on property at any one time (give or take, ya know). 

On top of that, they have to open resorts. Not only is the revenue a major thing, but for DVC points purposes, they have to open the resorts. So, for the fact that I do believe the resorts opening is a must, then I think it would be pretty difficult to make it locals-only. 

And allowing resort guests AND locals in certainly won't help control capacity. And, I don't foresee a lot of locals booking rooms at the resorts.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> I hesitate to think about the logistics, because it either makes me really sad or really stressed, but alas, here we are....
> 
> The easiest way to control capacity is for resort guests only. They know how many resorts they can keep open, they'll know how many rooms to fill, they'll know how many guests on property at any one time (give or take, ya know).
> 
> On top of that, they have to open resorts. Not only is the revenue a major thing, but for DVC points purposes, they have to open the resorts. So, for the fact that I do believe the resorts opening is a must, then I think it would be pretty difficult to make it locals-only.
> 
> And allowing resort guests AND locals in certainly won't help control capacity. And, I don't foresee a lot of locals booking rooms at the resorts.



Or they control it by advance ticket sale by date as the only means of entrance.  That's the easiest and most certain from a revenue standpoint...


----------



## MoeJ

I think "locals" is a matter of interpretation... to me, I'm _kind of_ local, in that I'm only a 3-hour drive to Orlando. People in Tampa/St. Pete are what? 1.5 hours? Then you have Tallahassee, Jacksonville, Ft. Myers, etc. 

"Locals", IMO, doesn't neccessarily just mean people who live in the greater Orlando area.


----------



## LSUmiss

westie55 said:


> So Florida businesses will only be open to locals for several months or however long it takes to get to phase 3? In all seriousness, because I don't know the answer, is that possible? I thought people have the constitutional right to travel between the states, so how would it work for businesses to deny customers who reside elsewhere? I don't picture the parks opening if only Florida residents are permitted entry.


I am wondering if they just don’t plan to open hotels at first. Imo that would be the only way to limit it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> My take on the conference call this morning was for phase 2 they were going to be "marketing" FOR LOCALS.  Wanting the locals to visit different parts of the state for "staycations"
> 
> That was my take at least.  I dont see a way FL would be able to enforce ONLY locals going into shops, restaurants, etc...
> 
> Disney I guess COULD find a way but......


This is what our lt gov said a few days ago. That they would be encouraging staycations throughout  our state asking Louisiana residents to help support the state since it’ll take a big hit since tourism is such a part of our economy.


----------



## CMac72

gottalovepluto said:


> No. Impossible to enforce. And probably very few non-locals are going to be there when Disney first opens anyway given non locals have to travel to Orlando to go to WDW...


Well, we are a family of non-locals and we would be driving, avoiding the airport. Also, we are not coming from a hot spot. We had to rebook for May 30th as our March trip was cancelled. Then we had to adjust that to June 1st not long afterwards. I have very little hope that we be able to keep this lastest booking and will be moving it again.  We would be ok with an abbreviated experience if not all parks/attractions are open. We have two preschoolers that would be making their first trip. They have no big expectations like the rest of us do and it would be nice to have a trip where we could stretch out our activities over the course of a week.


----------



## karen4546

yulilin3 said:


> May 23rd would be the expiration date if it doesn't get extended
> Like ive said before everything it's very fluent,  the order could be extended,  cancelled or end at 60 days.  The nurses contracts are through the end of may



No, It says it expires when the 20-52 expires, right?


----------



## Moliphino

I just got an email that my May trip is impacted by the closure (16-24). There are still park hours showing for those days, so I'm not sure where their cutoff dates are now. Everything is still showing in MDE (resort, ADRs, FP+).


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> No, It says it expires when the 2052 expires.  right?


you're right, it does say 2052 which was enacted on March 9th. I guess we'll find out soon. Like I said before the nurses contracts got extended tothe last week of May. 
I'll ask the Florida health dept guy tomorrow and see if he has a clear answer


----------



## karen4546

yulilin3 said:


> you're right, it does say 2052 which was enacted on March 9th. I guess we'll find out soon. Like I said before the nurses contracts got extended tothe last week of May.
> I'll ask the Florida health dept guy tomorrow and see if he has a clear answer



I doubt anyone has a clear answer for a while and my May trip is probably just a pipe dream.  But please let us know what you can find out.  thanks, Yuliln3


----------



## gatechfan99

I don't see how they would only open the resort to Florida residents. I live in Alabama, 30 minutes from the Florida border and drive to Disney every trip. I'm also a DVC owner so if I have a reservation, how would they have the legal right from barring me from entering something that is open to others and I am an equal owner?

They've also got to think through the perception and how they treat their customers with all this? No matter how it is explained, there would still be people confused and show up from out of state and would have to be turned away at the gate. How is that going to look? Same with requiring testing to enter the parks or resorts. An extended family of 10 has flown from Seattle but is turned away at the gates because Little Johnny is found to be an asymptomatic carrier of Covid? Or better yet, a false positive? I've seen people lose their minds when they get turned away early from the Fastpass line. How do you think these issues would play out?


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> They can close doors,  they do this at the end of the night to make people come on through one door and exit another



Fire department would have a say in this depending on how many folks are allowed in the store.  They'd probably all need to be exits at least.  The problem is someone can come in the exit when someone leaves the store and opens it.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> Fire department would have a say in this depending on how many folks are allowed in the store.  They'd probably all need to be exits at least.  The problem is someone can come in the exit when someone leaves the store and opens it.


When they do this at closing time there's a cm stationed at each of the "locked" doors,  but yes they are set to exit only


----------



## FCDub

gatechfan99 said:


> I don't see how they would only open the resort to Florida residents. I live in Alabama, 30 minutes from the Florida border and drive to Disney every trip. I'm also a DVC owner so if I have a reservation, how would they have the legal right from barring me from entering something that is open to others and I am an equal owner?
> 
> They've also got to think through the perception and how they treat their customers with all this? No matter how it is explained, there would still be people confused and show up from out of state and would have to be turned away at the gate. How is that going to look? Same with requiring testing to enter the parks or resorts. An extended family of 10 has flown from Seattle but is turned away at the gates because Little Johnny is found to be an asymptomatic carrier of Covid? Or better yet, a false positive? I've seen people lose their minds when they get turned away early from the Fastpass line. How do you think these issues would play out?



why not wait until there’s an actual announcement before concocting what-if scenarios?


----------



## UOAP

xuxa777 said:


> Just like it happens today in grocery stores during stay at home orders, if that concerns you wear a mask, at some point people have to take personal responsibility to live and function in society.


But the store also bears responsibility, because it is bad PR to be the source of a spike. Remember, this isn't like being obese. It affects more than just the individual.


----------



## gatechfan99

FCDub said:


> why not wait until there’s an actual announcement before concocting what-if scenarios?


Couldn't you say that for the entire 271 page thread of this? The whole point is thinking through what-if scenarios and whether they are realistic or not.


----------



## UOAP

gatechfan99 said:


> I don't see how they would only open the resort to Florida residents. I live in Alabama, 30 minutes from the Florida border and drive to Disney every trip. I'm also a DVC owner so if I have a reservation, how would they have the legal right from barring me from entering something that is open to others and I am an equal owner?
> 
> They've also got to think through the perception and how they treat their customers with all this? No matter how it is explained, there would still be people confused and show up from out of state and would have to be turned away at the gate. How is that going to look? Same with requiring testing to enter the parks or resorts. An extended family of 10 has flown from Seattle but is turned away at the gates because Little Johnny is found to be an asymptomatic carrier of Covid? Or better yet, a false positive? I've seen people lose their minds when they get turned away early from the Fastpass line. How do you think these issues would play out?


These are all really important questions. Perhaps they could require proof of recent negative test or positive antibody which people would need to get before they went, with liberal cancellation policies.


----------



## Lewisc

rpb718 said:


> Fire department would have a say in this depending on how many folks are allowed in the store.  They'd probably all need to be exits at least.  The problem is someone can come in the exit when someone leaves the store and opens it.


You can have alarmed fire exit only doors. You can have CMs stationed by doors to enforce exit only policy


----------



## HuskieJohn

Moliphino said:


> I just got an email that my May trip is impacted by the closure (16-24). There are still park hours showing for those days, so I'm not sure where their cutoff dates are now. Everything is still showing in MDE (resort, ADRs, FP+).


What resort are you booked for?


----------



## jerry557

UOAP said:


> These are all really important questions. Perhaps they could require proof of recent negative test or positive antibody which people would need to get before they went, with liberal cancellation policies.



That's only a viable option if the tests are readily available and anyone can easily get one. Right now, they won't give you a test unless you show specific symptoms. And the antibody test hasn't been approved by the FDA yet.


----------



## rpb718

Lewisc said:


> You can have alarmed fire exit only doors. You can have CMs stationed by doors to enforce exit only policy



Well any alarms would be going off constantly due to folks not paying attention.  Otherwise they would require more CM staff working then they would have normally used in the store to staff some store exits.   So far a lot of the suggestions for what WDW needs to do requires higher staffing levels than they might have at the start.   If they limit the number of folks in the store, they wouldn't need as many cashiers but the lines for the few cashiers would be long so customer throughput would be slow and sales would plummet.  

What they should do is have sample product in the stores and folks use their phone to scan a code or use their magic band to select and buy it for pick up later (or delivery to their room if staying onsite).  Or have setups for self check-outs like grocery stores, only they can't leave with the items - all items would need to be picked up later.


----------



## mshanson3121

gatechfan99 said:


> I don't see how they would only open the resort to Florida residents. I live in Alabama, 30 minutes from the Florida border and drive to Disney every trip. I'm also a DVC owner so if I have a reservation, how would they have the legal right from barring me from entering something that is open to others and I am an equal owner?



Easily. They state: only open to Florida residents. You already have to provide your address when you buy tickets, book a room etc... so it's extremely simple. Don't have a Florida address, you can't book/buy tickets etc... 

As far as DVC, maybe it would be Florida residents and DVC owners.


----------



## MoeJ

CMac72 said:


> Well, we are a family of non-locals and we would be driving, avoiding the airport. Also, we are not coming from a hot spot. We had to rebook for May 30th as our March trip was cancelled. Then we had to adjust that to June 1st not long afterwards. I have very little hope that we be able to keep this lastest booking and will be moving it again.  We would be ok with an abbreviated experience if not all parks/attractions are open. We have two preschoolers that would be making their first trip. They have no big expectations like the rest of us do and it would be nice to have a trip where we could stretch out our activities over the course of a week.


I hear you.  and you are totally justified in being bummed, especially because of having a couple of little ones.

We did similar... back when the closure were announced and I realized DD16 and I would be cancelled (we were originally March 21-24), I re-booked for June 2-6, adding an extra day because I have a little extra scratch from not going out and spending money.

TOTALLY prepared for it to be cancelled and DD and I will put on our big-girl pants, but it is still kind of sad. I haven't been since January 2010. DD has been here and there for class trips, band trips, choir trips, etc. but no overnights for her since she was 6. But honestly, because of the lack of expectations, it would probably be OK for us as well. 

So... yay guinea pigs?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I don’t know.. I have questions.  Is opening WDW to just locals & not allowing out of state or international visitors really viable. Locals that include 73,000 who are employed by Disney & maybe just being called back off furlough..  Thousands of others who have not been able to access stimulus money or unemployment insurance and will be playing catch up with monthly bills for months to come... many more who are not like those of us on this forum that make disney a priority.   Is that really a good way to restart?  Do those who live within an hour or two stay on property at the resorts? Do they shop at DS which is a pretty high end collection of retailers.. Are they attending on discounted tickets that don’t add allot to the bottom line? 

I guess I don’t see how it makes economic sense. It looks more like locals being used as guinea pigs to see how the steps being put in place work out before adding others to the mix. Also allowing CMs to adapt to the new constant sanitization practices or changes in operating procedures that will have to be put in place.

I’m a disney lifer, it is my happy place 100%. Nothing would make me happier then to see things go so well that I could start planning & make my annual birthday/christmas trip in December.   My June trip is now a no go and I won’t book anything before a December trip - so I can get a solid handle on how things will change and what the virus is going to do.  So much has happened in the last six weeks and there has been so much speculation without much real hard info, info which has to come from disney.. just  bits & random pieces from media, almost all of it very open to interpretation.

It would be nice to have a few words from the lips of the Mouse.


----------



## mshanson3121

FCDub said:


> why not wait until there’s an actual announcement before concocting what-if scenarios?



LOL. You must be new to this thread


----------



## Moliphino

HuskieJohn said:


> What resort are you booked for?



Pop.


----------



## sun2shine

I got the same email and I am at Pop too.  11th-17th


----------



## Brett Wyman

I respect whatever Disney feels is the best way to ease back into operations. BUT if they have several weeks or months with "Florida Residents" only allowed Im asking for a full refund on our out of state APs.


----------



## Jfldis

Since we are all speculating I’ll throw mine out there.  And it will not be popular.   WDW will remain closed all summer.  Believe me I don’t want this.  I want to make my trip at the end of August.  Why do I think I wont
1) can you imagine the PR hit if they open the park and it becomes a hotspot?   Taking your temp at the gates means nothing.  You can have it and be asymptomatic.  
2) Risk management.   If they open the park they have to ramp up the expense to re-staff, clean, introduce new procedures and install safeguards etc.   huge outlay.  and they do all that and then have to close again.  Huge expenditure for nothing
3) the airline principal.  If they have to extend the current closure past June first they are going to be dealing with tons of po’d customers.  Does anybody think June 1 is a real possibility?   So they say August First.  Then they have to move it again, and tick off more people.  Just set a date far enough out that you tick off less customers.   Like the airline keeps bumping already cancelled fliers rather than tick off new ones
4). If they open with limited experiences it will cost them n terms of customer satisfaction as well as people cancelling.  Can you imagine having to deal with 50% capacity on rides/in restaurants?   See the thread bout limited FP availability in June.  People will be bailing in droves

hope I’m wrong.  Really want to go.  Think we will be lucky if they are open by Christmas.  I will be following those states opening up soon to see what happens.  And for reasons much greater than my vacation plans I wish all those people well in those statea


----------



## jamescanuck2001

Disney can only open when testing can separate out the infected from the non-infected at the property entrances.  IMHO.

Or if and when the virus disappears, a viable treatment, or vaccine.  Those things aren't likely anytime soon.


----------



## marinejjh

I'm still going with a January 2021 opening. With the CDC chief prediction another round later, I dont see Disney opening with a chance of closing again in the fall, they couldn't afford to do it twice, they would never recover. I follow Disney stock a little, that's not the one I would worry about as much as oil prices dropping, that impacts about everything. I still see Disney stock dropping much more, but don't think it will open until 2021.


----------



## wallawallakids

marinejjh said:


> I'm still going with a January 2021 opening. With the CDC chief prediction another round later, I dont see Disney opening with a chance of closing again in the fall, they couldn't afford to do it twice, they would never recover. I follow Disney stock a little, that's not the one I would worry about as much as oil prices dropping, that impacts about everything. I still see Disney stock dropping much more, but don't think it will open until 2021.



I saw that today and I actually thought this exact same thing.  I don’t want this to happen, but with some colleges already talking about canceling fall, with the conversations about moving college football to spring.....I have been worried that Disney might say the same thing.   I do wish they would say something about some sort of timeline.  I mean if they know for sure they aren’t opening in the summer, I wish they would just say so.  Or they could say they would like to open in July and are working hard to do so, but they might not be able to.  I get that might get people’s hopes up and maybe people would complain more, but it is really hard to have a reservation that has already been moved because of the closure and to feel so conflicted about it. I don’t see how we can go in July, but I have everything tied up in DVC points which have to be used by October now.  I would like to move on if we aren’t able to go.  Do something locally or have some other plan.  The not knowing is really, really hard for those of us who have already pushed our plans out and sort of know in the back of our heads that this can happen again.  I wish I could have scheduled it later, but again, I am stuck with the points.


----------



## Spridell

Brett Wyman said:


> I respect whatever Disney feels is the best way to ease back into operations. BUT if they have several weeks or months with "Florida Residents" only allowed Im asking for a full refund on our out of state APs.



If Florida decides to do what was said in the conference call this morning (20% -30% occupancy at first in hotels and then 2 weeks later increase if all is well) and Disney decides to open to locals only at first, I don't think it would be more than 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Kadorto

marinejjh said:


> I'm still going with a January 2021 opening. With the CDC chief prediction another round later, I dont see Disney opening with a chance of closing again in the fall, they couldn't afford to do it twice, they would never recover. I follow Disney stock a little, that's not the one I would worry about as much as oil prices dropping, that impacts about everything. I still see Disney stock dropping much more, but don't think it will open until 2021.



Let's hope you're wrong..   the economic damage which has already been done is terrible.  The damage from a prolonged closure into 2021 would be devastating.   At that point, I don't think any of us will be taking Disney vacations.


----------



## mshanson3121

wallawallakids said:


> I saw that today and I actually thought this exact same thing.  I don’t want this to happen, but with some colleges already talking about canceling fall, with the conversations about moving college football to spring.....I have been worried that Disney might say the same thing.   I do wish they would say something about some sort of timeline.  I mean if they know for sure they aren’t opening in the summer, I wish they would just say so.  Or they could say they would like to open in July and are working hard to do so, but they might not be able to.  I get that might get people’s hopes up and maybe people would complain more, but it is really hard to have a reservation that has already been moved because of the closure and to feel so conflicted about it. I don’t see how we can go in July, but I have everything tied up in DVC points which have to be used by October now.  I would like to move on if we aren’t able to go.  Do something locally or have some other plan.  The not knowing is really, really hard for those of us who have already pushed our plans out and sort of know in the back of our heads that this can happen again.  I wish I could have scheduled it later, but again, I am stuck with the points.



Honestly, I don't see it getting people's hopes up any more than they already are! I mean right now, many people literally think they're going to be in the parks in June, because after all - Disney is allowing bookings for June 1st. They actually think there will be a Halloween party, a Christmas party, Food & Wine etc... because "Disney hasn't said otherwise". So they're tying up money in tickets, hotels, planes etc...  What Disney should have done was shut down all bookings until further notice. That would have been the honorable thing to do, since they've known since March they would have absolutely zero assurance of a June 1st opening. But they didn't, and we all know why, and honestly, IMO it's pretty crappy of them.... but, I do "get it", too.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/walt-disney-world-reopening-could-let-florida-residents-return-first/


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/walt-disney-world-reopening-could-let-florida-residents-return-first/


I wonder what will be leaked from the meeting?


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> I wonder what will be leaked from the meeting?


There was a public call this morning but Josh D'Amaro was not on the call today. Universal did have an exec on the call. Details on what was discussed by them is in the other thread but they did mention employee health screenings, masks, virtual queues, outdoor queues, ride cleaning/distancing, and more.


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

I would 100% agree with this kind of re-opening. The tricky part is probably going to be the international phase of letting guests in. Let all FL residents in and start testing what the new procedures will be and then possibly every 30 days or so to go to the next phase. Going to be interesting to see what comes out of this meeting.


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> I wonder what will be leaked from the meeting?


You can listen to the call,  it's not closed door,  they have live streamed every one so far


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

yulilin3 said:


> You can listen to the call,  it's not closed door,  they have live streamed every one so far


Do you know where and a time?


----------



## yulilin3

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Do you know where and a time?


----------



## Spridell

WinnieAndMinnie17 said:


> Do you know where and a time?



Here is the website where the calls can be listened to live

They have 2 meetings.  1 every morning at 10am with the owners, ceo's, etc... to discuss topics.  Then at 2pm another live call that goes over everything that was said at the 10am meeting




https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> Here is the website where the calls can be listened to live
> 
> They have 2 meetings.  1 every morning at 10am with the owners, ceo's, etc... to discuss topics.  Then at 2pm another live call that goes over everything that was said at the 10am meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


Thank you

Any dates discussed?


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> Thank you
> 
> Any dates discussed?


They started these meetings on Monday,  DeSantis has said they'll have more info by the end of the week


----------



## Spridell

Jroceagles said:


> Thank you
> 
> Any dates discussed?



No dates.  

Universal Exec said they hope to open "sooner rather than later"

That's about it.


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> No dates.
> 
> Universal Exec said they hope to open "sooner rather than later"
> 
> That's about it.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

Spridell said:


> No dates.
> 
> Universal Exec said they hope to open "sooner rather than later"
> 
> That's about it.


June 1st seems to be the date I see thrown out there, but that also could be because of when disney is first accepting reservations. Also could be sometime in May on letting Florida residents in as they don't necessarily need to stay on property which is another option, which also makes a lot of sense to start testing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> No dates.
> 
> Universal Exec said they hope to open "sooner rather than later"
> 
> That's about it.



I mean, I know that is the type of thing he has to say, but at the same time, what else could he say? "I really hope this drags on as long as possible and we don't open any time soon"?


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, I know that is the type of thing he has to say, but at the same time, what else could he say? "I really hope this drags on as long as possible and we don't open any time soon"?


He could say something along the lines of "I am hopeful we can open soon, but we will open when it is safe to do so". Not exact wording obviously, but you would expect any exec in that position to make it clear they are at least somewhat focused on safety.


----------



## yorkieteacher

This falls into the category of "For what it's worth". Our regional convention coordinator just emailed us about our June 20-24 convention. The Disney convention coordinator told her our convention was still scheduled, and "could" be part of a "soft" opening for some groups rather than the general public. The Disney coordinator said they were implementing ways to socially distance during the conventions (smh!) Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to have the convention if Disney was open, so all plans should proceed. If for some reason only the hotels are open, and not the parks, lots of families will be terribly upset. I have purchased 3 four-day park hopper tickets. The convention is scheduled to be held at the Boardwalk Inn, and includes a fireworks dessert party at Epcot, a reception featuring Mickey and Minnie, and a banquet in one of the parks. These are events we have paid for, but we shall see.


----------



## xuxa777

yorkieteacher said:


> This falls into the category of "For what it's worth". Our regional convention coordinator just emailed us about our June 20-24 convention. The Disney convention coordinator told her our convention was still scheduled, and "could" be part of a "soft" opening for some groups rather than the general public. The Disney coordinator said they were implementing ways to socially distance during the conventions (smh!) Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to have the convention if Disney was open, so all plans should proceed. If for some reason only the hotels are open, and not the parks, lots of families will be terribly upset. I have purchased 3 four-day park hopper tickets. The convention is scheduled to be held at the Boardwalk Inn, and includes a fireworks dessert party at Epcot, a reception featuring Mickey and Minnie, and a banquet in one of the parks. These are events we have paid for, but we shall see.


 Totally could see a limited soft open happen in late June, would make a lot of sense


----------



## Sarahslay

yorkieteacher said:


> This falls into the category of "For what it's worth". Our regional convention coordinator just emailed us about our June 20-24 convention. The Disney convention coordinator told her our convention was still scheduled, and "could" be part of a "soft" opening for some groups rather than the general public. The Disney coordinator said they were implementing ways to socially distance during the conventions (smh!) Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to have the convention if Disney was open, so all plans should proceed. If for some reason only the hotels are open, and not the parks, lots of families will be terribly upset. I have purchased 3 four-day park hopper tickets. The convention is scheduled to be held at the Boardwalk Inn, and includes a fireworks dessert party at Epcot, a reception featuring Mickey and Minnie, and a banquet in one of the parks. These are events we have paid for, but we shall see.


I have a friend going to a convention at YC around the same time (not sure of the dates, we were just talking about this over a lunch call and she said "kinda late June"), and what she said it sounded like they are testing out having conventions back but it sounded like that was after already having the resorts open. Kinda like just have regular guests come in at first without conventions, but then a few weeks later have some conventions return which would increase crowd level. She knows I have a trip in July so she keeps me posted on if they have canceled her convention, so my fingers are still crossed still that this is a good sign.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> You can listen to the call,  it's not closed door,  they have live streamed every one so far


I'm refreshingly shocked at the transparency.


----------



## Searc

Spridell said:


> No dates.
> 
> Universal Exec said they hope to open "sooner rather than later"
> 
> That's about it.


Universal has announced they are closed through at least May 31st, right? So the earliest they'd open would be June 1st.


----------



## JaxDad

Searc said:


> I'm refreshingly shocked at the transparency.


The Florida Sunshine Law has been around since the 1960s.


----------



## Searc

JaxDad said:


> The Florida Sunshine Law has been around since the 1960s.


1995.


----------



## whiporee

Searc said:


> 1995.



Just the new ones. The olds have been around much longer.


----------



## UOAP

Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend going to a convention at YC around the same time (not sure of the dates, we were just talking about this over a lunch call and she said "kinda late June"), and what she said it sounded like they are testing out having conventions back but it sounded like that was after already having the resorts open. Kinda like just have regular guests come in at first without conventions, but then a few weeks later have some conventions return which would increase crowd level. She knows I have a trip in July so she keeps me posted on if they have canceled her convention, so my fingers are still crossed still that this is a good sign.


The idea of conventions  - with crowds traveling from all over, milling together, then traveling back, starting this soon is, quite frankly, horrific. I am exhausted from dealing with this virus at the hospital. I worked 86 hours last week. We are FINALLY seeing some light. And this is going to send us back into a second spike. If someone isn't from a hotspot, they have the luxury of not seeing how horrific it is. But there is absolutely no reason their location won't become a hotspot next if we are turning Disney into some COVID stew and everyone takes a spoonful.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...changes-that-will-take-place-when-it-reopens/


----------



## LSUmiss

UOAP said:


> The idea of conventions  - with crowds traveling from all over, milling together, then traveling back, starting this soon is, quite frankly, horrific. I am exhausted from dealing with this virus at the hospital. I worked 86 hours last week. We are FINALLY seeing some light. And this is going to send us back into a second spike. If someone isn't from a hotspot, they have the luxury of not seeing how horrific it is. But there is absolutely no reason their location won't become a hotspot next if we are turning Disney into some COVID stew and everyone takes a spoonful.


Yeah this is crazy to me. But I guess it would be a small enough group if there is no one else in the parks yet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yorkieteacher said:


> ...Our coordinator said we were contractually obligated to have the convention if Disney was open, so all plans should proceed...


Very interesting that while Disney has offered refunds to everyone else they've kept conventions locked in.


----------



## shanes17

UOAP said:


> The idea of conventions  - with crowds traveling from all over, milling together, then traveling back, starting this soon is, quite frankly, horrific. I am exhausted from dealing with this virus at the hospital. I worked 86 hours last week. We are FINALLY seeing some light. And this is going to send us back into a second spike. If someone isn't from a hotspot, they have the luxury of not seeing how horrific it is. But there is absolutely no reason their location won't become a hotspot next if we are turning Disney into some COVID stew and everyone takes a spoonful.



Which hospital are you at?


----------



## UOAP

shanes17 said:


> Which hospital are you at?


I'm in New Orleans.


----------



## SaintsManiac

UOAP said:


> I'm in New Orleans.



Thanks for the work you’re doing. My friend works at Ochsner.


----------



## yorkieteacher

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah this is crazy to me. But I guess it would be a small enough group if there is no one else in the parks yet.


Our convention is a group of about 40 small independent communication companies all located in rural Georgia towns, so, yes, if will be a smaller group compared to most conventions.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> I'm refreshingly shocked at the transparency.


Right? It's pretty cool.  Im at work at the time of these meetings but i might listen to them going to and coming from,  instead of the radio


----------



## shanes17

UOAP said:


> I'm in New Orleans.



Gotcha, I get it then. You all got hit pretty hard.

Fortunately that didn’t happen everywhere.

I don’t know the answer for opening up Disney. Truth is, reports are circulating now that this virus has been around a lot longer than we initially thought. To me, that is a good sign as we move forward. The virus won’t go away, we just have to manage it better and be aware. My coworker who sits directly next to me also visited Disney 3 days before it shut down, never got sick, got lucky I guess.

I get the hesitation though when you worked a hot spot like that. My family and I visited NO the weekend after Mardi Gras. Youngest had a gymnastics meet in Baton Rouge so on our open day we went over and visited French Q and has some beignets and gumbo. Also checked out the shopping tent deal there (can’t recall the name). Very cool experience for our family though, look forward to getting back someday.


----------



## HuskieJohn

So based on cancellations, park hours and these daily meetings going on it seems BEST case scenario...

May 1st DVC reservations not yet canceled open (need more input here)
May 10th MK opens to FL residents
May 17th Resorts reservations already made open


----------



## Krandor

shanes17 said:


> Gotcha, I get it then. You all got hit pretty hard.
> 
> Fortunately that didn’t happen everywhere.
> 
> I don’t know the answer for opening up Disney. Truth is, reports are circulating now that this virus has been around a lot longer than we initially thought. To me, that is a good sign as we move forward. The virus won’t go away, we just have to manage it better and be aware. My coworker who sits directly next to me also visited Disney 3 days before it shut down, never got sick, got lucky I guess.
> 
> I get the hesitation though when you worked a hot spot like that. My family and I visited NO the weekend after Mardi Gras. Youngest had a gymnastics meet in Baton Rouge so on our open day we went over and visited French Q and has some beignets and gumbo. Also checked out the shopping tent deal there (can’t recall the name). Very cool experience for our family though, look forward to getting back someday.



We will know a lot more in the next few weeks as states start to open back up.  Think it may be too soon for some but will be interesting to see what happens to numbers as that happens... which will have a lot to say about when disney opens.  Crossing my fingers things stay steady to down as things reopen.


----------



## LSUmiss

UOAP said:


> I'm in New Orleans.


Which hospital? My sister is at the VA & she says it is actually slow. It had gotten bad for a while when we were in our peak but said it’s basically nothing now.


----------



## LSUmiss

shanes17 said:


> Gotcha, I get it then. You all got hit pretty hard.
> 
> Fortunately that didn’t happen everywhere.
> 
> I don’t know the answer for opening up Disney. Truth is, reports are circulating now that this virus has been around a lot longer than we initially thought. To me, that is a good sign as we move forward. The virus won’t go away, we just have to manage it better and be aware. My coworker who sits directly next to me also visited Disney 3 days before it shut down, never got sick, got lucky I guess.
> 
> I get the hesitation though when you worked a hot spot like that. My family and I visited NO the weekend after Mardi Gras. Youngest had a gymnastics meet in Baton Rouge so on our open day we went over and visited French Q and has some beignets and gumbo. Also checked out the shopping tent deal there (can’t recall the name). Very cool experience for our family though, look forward to getting back someday.


I think our hotspot here has much more to do with the unhealthy hard-living lifestyle (and excessive poverty) here than it has to do with anything else.


----------



## yankeesfan123

HuskieJohn said:


> So based on cancellations, park hours and these daily meetings going on it seems BEST case scenario...
> 
> May 1st DVC reservations not yet canceled open (need more input here)
> May 10th MK opens to FL residents
> May 17th Resorts reservations already made open


What?


----------



## DavidHobart

UOAP said:


> The idea of conventions  - with crowds traveling from all over, milling together, then traveling back, starting this soon is, quite frankly, horrific. I am exhausted from dealing with this virus at the hospital. I worked 86 hours last week. We are FINALLY seeing some light. And this is going to send us back into a second spike. If someone isn't from a hotspot, they have the luxury of not seeing how horrific it is. But there is absolutely no reason their location won't become a hotspot next if we are turning Disney into some COVID stew and everyone takes a spoonful.


There's  guidance emerging on how to do a convention while still implementing social distancing, e.g. in the framework of this Johns Hopkins report: https://www.centerforhealthsecurity...pening-during-covid-19-guidance-for-governors  which notes a high potential for mitigation of convention risks.

The short version is you need more space per person to allow for the 6 feet, and that a whole set of risk-assessment tools (e.g. via WHO) need to be reviewed and acted on (or the proposed event needs to be canceled)...

The important thing to keep in mind is that conventions, like everything else, will be different in the medium term future than they were in the past...


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

HuskieJohn said:


> So based on cancellations, park hours and these daily meetings going on it seems BEST case scenario...
> 
> May 1st DVC reservations not yet canceled open (need more input here)
> May 10th MK opens to FL residents
> May 17th Resorts reservations already made open



People are reporting getting cancellation emails for resort reservations later than the 17th of May. I think the 23rd that the latest I have seen.    Mine was checkout on the 10th, my MK FP+ are still there for the 10th though.


----------



## charmed59

HuskieJohn said:


> So based on cancellations, park hours and these daily meetings going on it seems BEST case scenario...
> 
> May 1st DVC reservations not yet canceled open (need more input here)
> May 10th MK opens to FL residents
> May 17th Resorts reservations already made open



I’m not sure 1 week is long enough to see if there are any repercussions from opening a theme park.


----------



## juice0358

https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-computer-modelers-revise-dates-021424815.html

The model was updated today and shows Florida now in the last wave of states that should ease restrictions. Georgia is also in the group of states that should hold off easing restrictions and we all know that they are opening up on Friday, so I guess the governors aren't paying attention to the model anymore and I'm pretty sure Desantis won't be taking the model into consideration either. I think what the business panel tells him this week will definitely carry the heaviest weight in his decision making process and will probably announce something by Friday. Ultimately Disney makes the final call on their openings but, I'm sure it will be inline with Desantis since they are also part of the panel making suggestions. Either way I hope Disney makes an announcement soon on a target date of a soft opening to give their workers and customers some sort of timeline on what to expect.


----------



## yulilin3

If Disney goes back to releasing CM schedules on time,  this Sunday they will get scheduled for May 3rd to 9th and then May 3rd wil be 10th to 16th.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> If Disney goes back to releasing CM schedules on time,  this Sunday they will get scheduled for April 3rd to 9th and then April 3rd wil be 10th to 16th.


May 3rd, not April.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> May 3rd, not April.


Darn,  lol. I'll edit


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> Darn,  lol. I'll edit


I had to double check it was April already. LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> I had to double check it was April already. LOL


The longest April ever!!


----------



## mshanson3121

I didn't listen to the phone call, but can we assume that basically nothing really substantial was said re: Disney?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

HuskieJohn said:


> So based on cancellations, park hours and these daily meetings going on it seems BEST case scenario...
> 
> May 1st DVC reservations not yet canceled open (need more input here)
> May 10th MK opens to FL residents
> *May 17th Resorts reservations already made open*




Not the 17th of May .  Emails are going out to Resort guests right now to guests who have reservations the week of May 16th..  with the regret to inform you your reservation is affected by our closure - and info for the offer to rebook with the free dining deal..
Affected resorts posted so far are across the range from value to deluxe

Still taking reservations for June 1st forward so that it’s a go then.


----------



## shanes17

juice0358 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-computer-modelers-revise-dates-021424815.html
> 
> The model was updated today and shows Florida now in the last wave of states that should ease restrictions. Georgia is also in the group of states that should hold off easing restrictions and we all know that they are opening up on Friday, so I guess the governors aren't paying attention to the model anymore and I'm pretty sure Desantis won't be taking the model into consideration either. I think what the business panel tells him this week will definitely carry the heaviest weight in his decision making process and will probably announce something by Friday. Ultimately Disney makes the final call on their openings but, I'm sure it will be inline with Desantis since they are also part of the panel making suggestions. Either way I hope Disney makes an announcement soon on a target date of a soft opening to give their workers and customers some sort of timeline on what to expect.



To be fair, those models have been widely inaccurate since first introduced.

Cant really blame anyone in a leadership position to disregard.


----------



## merry_nbright

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not the 17th of May .  Emails are going out to Resort guests right now to guests who have reservations the week of May 16th..  with the regret to inform you your reservation is affected by our closure - and info for the offer to rebook with the free dining deal..
> Affected resorts posted so far are across the range from value to deluxe
> 
> Still taking reservations for June 1st forward so that it’s a go then.



I’ve got a reservation for May 21st, haven’t gotten anything yet.


----------



## Disney Girl 2020

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not the 17th of May .  Emails are going out to Resort guests right now to guests who have reservations the week of May 16th..  with the regret to inform you your reservation is affected by our closure - and info for the offer to rebook with the free dining deal..
> Affected resorts posted so far are across the range from value to deluxe
> 
> Still taking reservations for June 1st forward so that it’s a go then.



I have a reservation for May 12 at the Polynesian villas and it is still active in My Disney Experience. I rented points so I have no control over the reservation, I have to wait for the owner or Disney to cancel it.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...patents-new-sanitizing-method-for-3d-glasses/


----------



## juice0358

shanes17 said:


> To be fair, those models have been widely inaccurate since first introduced.
> 
> Cant really blame anyone in a leadership position to disregard.


I agree, they have projected down several times and now projecting up. Hard to put faith in it when it continues to vary so widely.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

merry_nbright said:


> I’ve got a reservation for May 21st, haven’t gotten anything yet.






Disney Girl 2020 said:


> I have a reservation for May 12 at the Polynesian villas and it is still active in My Disney Experience. I rented points so I have no control over the reservation, I have to wait for the owner or Disney to cancel it.



Here’s a link for the thread where people are posting their May reservations canceled by Disney, you might find more info there... 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/l...ontinued-resort-closure-news-updates.3800034/


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> I didn't listen to the phone call, but can we assume that basically nothing really substantial was said re: Disney?


no not on the 2pm phone call. 

Desantis did say in his 5pm news conference though that Disney has come up with ideas going forward and he is in contact with them daily.  That is all.


----------



## UOAP

LSUmiss said:


> Which hospital? My sister is at the VA & she says it is actually slow. It had gotten bad for a while when we were in our peak but said it’s basically nothing now.


I'm in one of the COVID ICUs (a redeployed provider). Census is down for new admits but I manage just as many patients as always and they are extremely sick. And they still aren't allowing me to return to my usual job and see my usual patients. My hospital is weird about social media rules so I will decline to say but I'm sure you can guess. Anyway, I want to get back to practicing my specialty. The idea of a second spike makes me want to take early retirement. We got hit hard this time because we are a travel destination and people hang in crowds. People visiting a travel destination like Orlando and hanging out in crowds? Orlando and New Orleans aren't *that* different. And I will say one more thing and then shut my fingers for the day because I know I am bringing everyone down: people will not do social distancing once they are "released" unless they are absolutely forced to. They are tired of it and it is considered rude in this country. All the models that allow for reopening are assuming social distancing and tracking that will not happen unless part of very strict policy. I'm not against working towards reopening. But I do think they should keep it local for a while. Limit travel in and out of the state. See what happens after a month. Then take another baby step. I actually think the water parks can open earlier as long as they utilize virtual lines and people stay in designated spots otherwise.  Ok rant over!


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> I'm in one of the COVID ICUs (a redeployed provider). Census is down for new admits but I manage just as many patients as always and they are extremely sick. And they still aren't allowing me to return to my usual job and see my usual patients. My hospital is weird about social media rules so I will decline to say but I'm sure you can guess. Anyway, I want to get back to practicing my specialty. The idea of a second spike makes me want to take early retirement. We got hit hard this time because we are a travel destination and people hang in crowds. People visiting a travel destination like Orlando and hanging out in crowds? Orlando and New Orleans aren't *that* different. And I will say one more thing and then shut my fingers for the day because I know I am bringing everyone down: people will not do social distancing once they are "released" unless they are absolutely forced to. They are tired of it and it is considered rude in this country. All the models that allow for reopening are assuming social distancing and tracking that will not happen unless part of very strict policy. I'm not against working towards reopening. But I do think they should keep it local for a while. Limit travel in and out of the state. See what happens after a month. Then take another baby step. I actually think the water parks can open earlier as long as they utilize virtual lines and people stay in designated spots otherwise.  Ok rant over!


 All the cruise ships didn't help New Orleans either


----------



## mshanson3121

I was reading the discussion here on airborne transmission, roller coasters, masks etc... Anyways, went to check FB and saw this. New, just out today, from the main news source is NZ:

Remains aiborne for 12+ hours

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12326743

How much might this just throw a curve ball in plans?


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> I was reading the discussion here on airborne transmission, roller coasters, masks etc... Anyways, went to check FB and saw this. New, just out today, from the main news source is NZ:
> 
> Remains aiborne for 12+ hours
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12326743
> 
> How much might this just throw a curve ball in plans?



Not much IMO.  As the article says, they dont know IF you can get infected this way, how much it would take if you could, etc....

and mostly this line....

"The virus is thought to mostly spread through close contact in large droplets from coughing or sneezing. This essentially means that although research shows the pathogen is airborne, you can't get it from passing someone in the street".


----------



## HuskieJohn

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not the 17th of May .  Emails are going out to Resort guests right now to guests who have reservations the week of May 16th..  with the regret to inform you your reservation is affected by our closure - and info for the offer to rebook with the free dining deal..
> Affected resorts posted so far are across the range from value to deluxe
> 
> Still taking reservations for June 1st forward so that it’s a go then.


I haven’t heard of any reservations that start on the 17th being canceled.  If there are I hope they list their info in my other thread.  On that thread several who check in on the 16th were offered to have their dates modified & not canceled.

that is why for now I’m saying we are at the 17th for resort opening best case scenario.  I would not be surprised if it gets delayed but that’s the info we have right now.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

juice0358 said:


> I agree, they have projected down several times and now projecting up. Hard to put faith in it when it continues to vary so widely.



Part of that is the fact the virus and it's effects are a moving target.  The model works with the data available and when that changes, it changes.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Not much IMO.  As the article says, they dont know IF you can get infected this way, how much it would take if you could, etc....
> 
> and mostly this line....
> 
> "The virus is thought to mostly spread through close contact in large droplets from coughing or sneezing. This essentially means that although research shows the pathogen is airborne, you can't get it from passing someone in the street".



If you read though, they preface that by saying "Last month scientists said...." indicating that is the "old" info. The new info today they have said needs to be paid attention to and explored more.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/04/22/royal-caribbean-trademarks-name-sanitary-masks


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> I was reading the discussion here on airborne transmission, roller coasters, masks etc... Anyways, went to check FB and saw this. New, just out today, from the main news source is NZ:
> 
> Remains aiborne for 12+ hours
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12326743
> 
> How much might this just throw a curve ball in plans?


12+ hours airborne with the number of dark rides at Disney (and indoor queues) to me seems like a big issue.

Can they do virtual queues for every single attraction from opening day in MK? Or will opening day only be a small number of attractions open all of which with virtual queues?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/04/22/royal-caribbean-trademarks-name-sanitary-masks


Seems ridiculous. Why did they need a special name for their masks at all? Just concentrate on making guests safe rather than wasting time and money on naming things!


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> If you read though, they preface that by saying "Last month scientists said...." indicating that is the "old" info. The new info today they have said needs to be paid attention to and explored more.


And goes to reinforce social distancing is critical and cannot be relaxed at all.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

HuskieJohn said:


> I haven’t heard of any reservations that start on the 17th being canceled.  If there are I hope they list their info in my other thread.  On that thread several who check in on the 16th were offered to have their dates modified & not canceled.
> 
> that is why for now I’m saying we are at the 17th for resort opening best case scenario.  I would not be surprised if it gets delayed but that’s the info we have right now.



I admire your optimism 
I just went into MDE to make dining reservations for May 17th onward - I did breakfast, lunch & dinner for every day (table for 2 and 4)  starting on the 17th through May 31st.   The message was the same on each try - Sorry there are no breakfast/lunch/dinner times available.. Not one restaurant, not a single meal, on any of the dates.  But everything becomes available on June 1st.  I understand not being able to make a new resort reservation (I tried - you can’t) but I’d think that dining reservations should be available for those already booked if the resorts are accepting guests.  Not everyone makes their dining reservations at 180..  and some want to change once there.


----------



## DavidHobart

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Part of that is the fact the virus and it's effects are a moving target.  The model works with the data available and when that changes, it changes.


1. As you note, good models change when the data changes. Would someone rather they didn't?
2. Despite much attention to this model on this thread, the issue for Disney World/Florida (and everywhere else) is not when deaths/ICU use peak, which is what to date this model predicts. That's a variable that lags the actual epidemic by 2-4 weeks.  The issue is either a. declining positive tests under a consistent testing regimen, or b. declining % positives under an increasing testing regimen. That's the indication that you can lessen the wide ranging restrictions--although 6 feet, and cloth masks when you can't be assured of 6 feet, to protect others, ain't going away for a while...


----------



## gottalovepluto

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> People are reporting getting cancellation emails for resort reservations later than the 17th of May. I think the 23rd that the latest I have seen.    Mine was checkout on the 10th, my MK FP+ are still there for the 10th though.


My FPs stuck around for a week or two after my March trip was cancelled so if people are pinning hopes on that... yikes...


----------



## Spridell

DavidHobart said:


> 1. Good models change when the data changes. Would you rather they didn't?
> 2. Despite much attention to this model on this thread, the issue for Disney World/Florida (and everywhere else) is not when deaths/ICU use peak, which is what to date this model predicts. That's a variable that lags the actual epidemic by 2-4 weeks.  The issue is either a. declining positive tests under a consistent testing regimen, or b. declining % positives under an increasing testing regimen. That's the indication that you can lessen the wide ranging restrictions--although 6 feet, and cloth masks when you can't be assured of 6 feet, to protect others, ain't going away for a while...



This is exactly what the Gov of Florida said in his news conference tonight.  They are mainly looking at Hospital capacity and declining % of positives rate with more testing being done.  The 2 main factors going forward.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

HuskieJohn said:


> I haven’t heard of any reservations that start on the 17th being canceled.  If there are I hope they list their info in my other thread.  On that thread several who check in on the 16th were offered to have their dates modified & not canceled.
> 
> that is why for now I’m saying we are at the 17th for resort opening best case scenario.  I would not be surprised if it gets delayed but that’s the info we have right now.


Out of curiosity, is it all resorts getting canceled? I assume it will be, but I hadn't seen any Deluxe resorts listed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Out of curiosity, is it all resorts getting canceled? I assume it will be, but I hadn't seen any Deluxe resorts listed.



I’ve seen Campgrounds, POP, GDT, POR, AK - Kidani


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

DavidHobart said:


> 1. Good models change when the data changes. Would you rather they didn't?



I'm not sure why you are asking me that because what you quoted in no way inferred it.  Someone else was talking about the shifting projections for the model and I gave an explanation for why that might be happening.  I made no comment whatsoever on whether I like it or not.  All I said was that the model's projections change as that data does.  That is a completely neutral statement.

For the record, I prefer predictions from any source update themselves as new data becomes available so they are  as accurate as possible.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems ridiculous. Why did they need a special name for their masks at all? Just concentrate on making guests safe rather than wasting time and money on naming things!



If disney does decide to reccomend masks, do you really think they wouldn't make their own line of masks to sell to people.  Get your choice of vader, kylo, stormtrooper, iron man and captain america masks to buy and wear.


----------



## Krandor

DavidHobart said:


> 1. Good models change when the data changes. Would you rather they didn't?



Also they are only as good as the data given to them.  In my state we have low reported numbers on weekend that they "catch-up" on monday.  It appears that monday "spike" that really isn't an actual spike on mondays has scewed the model some.    So how good the input data is also has a lot to do with the results of the model.


----------



## vinotinto

mshanson3121 said:


> I didn't listen to the phone call, but can we assume that basically nothing really substantial was said re: Disney?


Is it me, or is Disney being a lot more tight-lipped than Universal? Universal put out that survey gathering Passholder feedback on how comfortable they would be with modifications and they have participated in these calls and being more proactive in indicating what the modifications may be. We’ve heard nothing from Disney other than Iger saying masks may be required.


----------



## DavidHobart

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I'm not sure why you are asking me that because what you quoted in no way inferred it.  Someone else was talking about the shifting projections for the model and I gave an explanation for why that might be happening.  I made no comment whatsoever on whether I like it or not.  All I said was that the model's projections change as that data does.  That is a completely neutral statement.
> 
> For the record, I prefer predictions from any source update themselves as new data becomes available so they are  as accurate as possible.


Sorry, I was quoting you in SUPPORT of your point. Will edit!!!


----------



## HuskieJohn

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I admire your optimism
> I just went into MDE to make dining reservations for May 17th onward - I did breakfast, lunch & dinner for every day (table for 2 and 4)  starting on the 17th through May 31st.   The message was the same on each try - Sorry there are no breakfast/lunch/dinner times available.. Not one restaurant, not a single meal, on any of the dates.  But everything becomes available on June 1st.  I understand not being able to make a new resort reservation (I tried - you can’t) but I’d think that dining reservations should be available for those already booked if the resorts are accepting guests.  Not everyone makes their dining reservations at 180..  and some want to change once there.



Right...WDW already announced you cant make new reservations.  Nothing I said was about making new reservations.  Honestly I am surprised at this point they are allowing people to make resort reservations for June.


----------



## DavidHobart

Krandor said:


> Also they are only as good as the data given to them.  In my state we have low reported numbers on weekend that they "catch-up" on monday.  It appears that monday "spike" that really isn't an actual spike on mondays has scewed the model some.    So how good the input data is also has a lot to do with the results of the model.


This--and other more routine day to day fluctuations-- has been known for some time, so people of some analytic capability look at seven day or fourteen day moving averages.


----------



## HuskieJohn

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’ve seen Campgrounds, POP, GDT, POR, AK - Kidani


The AK Kidani was a DVC room that the owner canceled...not WDW.  So that should be excluded.


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> Is it me, or is Disney being a lot more tight-lipped than Universal? Universal put out that survey gathering Passholder feedback on how comfortable they would be with modifications and they have participated in these calls and being more proactive in indicating what the modifications may be. We’ve heard nothing from Disney other than Iger saying masks may be required.



I agree.  I mean I would of thought 100% D'amaro would of been on the phone call this morning.  Was surprised he was not.

I will be listening to them everyday this week to see if he is on any of them.


----------



## Sarahslay

UOAP said:


> The idea of conventions  - with crowds traveling from all over, milling together, then traveling back, starting this soon is, quite frankly, horrific. I am exhausted from dealing with this virus at the hospital. I worked 86 hours last week. We are FINALLY seeing some light. And this is going to send us back into a second spike. If someone isn't from a hotspot, they have the luxury of not seeing how horrific it is. But there is absolutely no reason their location won't become a hotspot next if we are turning Disney into some COVID stew and everyone takes a spoonful.


I work in the healthcare industry, I know, trust me. I've also had the virus myself and know how horrible it is, I was not fortunate enough to be one of the lucky ones with no or minor symptoms. That being said, conventioneers are no different than anyone else coming to the parks. We don't know what Disney is planning, and I'm hopeful that our current precautionary measures work enough by mid summer to not cause a huge problem. Social distancing will not keep this contained 100%, we all just need to do the best we can, and that's about it. My friend is also not really interested in going to this convention (she wasn't anyway) so she will probably end up not going, and already wasn't going to go to the parks at all, I'm sure she won't be the only one who decides not to go in the current climate.


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’ve seen Campgrounds, POP, GDT, POR, AK - Kidani




sorry idk what GDT is for sure is that Coronado Springs?  And KIdani was canceled ? was that for an arrival after My 17?  still grasping at those elusive paper straws for my May 23 reservation at Wilderness Lodge and then moving to Copper Creek May 24-29.  fingers crossed.  

I have noticed several All Star reservations being canceled.  This makes me wonder if they are canceling them for a particular reason.  Because, not everyone is staying there and more people post about that than any other resort that I have seen-  Especially in the May 2020 thread.   Hanging on to my reservation (Steven Tyler voice)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@karen4546 Yes GDT is the new tower at Coronado Springs.   The AK cancellation along with a few others were ones I saw on a disney fans FB page I belong to so I’m not sure if it’s the same one in the thread I linked to in another post.


----------



## e_yerger

karen4546 said:


> sorry idk what GDT is for sure is that Coronado Springs?  And KIdani was canceled ? was that for an arrival after My 17?  still grasping at those elusive paper straws for my May 23 reservation at Wilderness Lodge and then moving to Copper Creek May 24-29.  fingers crossed.
> 
> I have noticed several All Star reservations being canceled.  This makes me wonder if they are canceling them for a particular reason.  Because, not everyone is staying there and more people post about that than any other resort that I have seen-  Especially in the May 2020 thread.   Hanging on to my reservation (Steven Tyler voice)


I can’t imagine disney cancelling some resorts and not others. That seems very.... classist? to me. That they would keep deluxe (dvc aside) open and close values without trying to move the people in value resorts into another resort. If that’s really the case I would expect a PR nightmare.

Edit: grammar


----------



## karen4546

e_yerger said:


> I can’t imagine disney cancelling some resorts and not others. That seems very.... classist? to me. That they would keep deluxe (dvc aside) open and close values without trying to move the people in value resorts into another resort. If that’s really the case I would expect a PR nightmare.
> 
> Edit: grammar



Nothing to do with "class"  but maybe for some event or group?


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @karen4546 Yes GDT is the new tower at Coronado Springs.   The AK cancellation along with a few others were ones I saw on a disney fans FB page I belong to so I’m not sure if it’s the same one in the thread I linked to in another post.



Got it.  I am a member of so many Disney groups that I had to "unfollow" a couple.  Just trying to keep the "pixie dust" flying.


----------



## e_yerger

karen4546 said:


> Nothing to do with "class"  but maybe for some event or group?


Hmmm. Still odd to me if they’re cancelling values & moderates but not deluxe. And if they’re trying not to accommodate the value & moderate reservations by moving them.


----------



## HuskieJohn

e_yerger said:


> I can’t imagine disney cancelling some resorts and not others. That seems very.... classist? to me. That they would keep deluxe (dvc aside) open and close values without trying to move the people in value resorts into another resort. If that’s really the case I would expect a PR nightmare.
> 
> Edit: grammar


One of the things I am wondering about is if WDW is canceling all the non-DVC resorts before any of the DVC ones.

To me WDW needs to open the DVC resorts before any of the others just so the points are spent rather than to be used later from a pool that is already full.  So if the DVC resorts are open they might as well have the people with cash rooms who have not canceled go ahead and come in too...as long as capacity is not too high.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

karen4546 said:


> Got it.  I am a member of so many Disney groups that I had to "unfollow" a couple.  Just trying to keep the "pixie dust" flying.



Crossing my fingers for you!  WL is my favorite resort 
We had to cancel our June reservation and it was heartbreaking.  Hoping that things somehow get to a place that feels comfortable and safe by December. that’s our back up plan if all is better.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/flor...-were-doing-a-lot-of-stuff-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I saw @rteetz had posted & thought it might be time for our nightly lockdown! lol 

No offense Ryan.. just having a little fun.


----------



## andyman8

While Disneyland (and WDW) will most likely still be closed May 11, Disneyland's original inspiration in Copenhagen will be operating!

https://ekstrabladet.dk/nyheder/samfund/tivoli-aabner-11.-maj/8096572#fnTalkContainer
("Tivoli opens May 11")

Of course, we can't extrapolate too much from this opening date, given that it's a different country with a different curve, a very different park than WDW/DL, a different medical system, and unique regulations, but Tivoli might give us a clue of what other protocols we might see implemented in the parks to enforce social distancing. In sort of a circle of life moment, perhaps Tivoli will inspire/guide what Disney does to maintain social distancing in their parks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> I can’t imagine disney cancelling some resorts and not others. That seems very.... classist? to me. That they would keep deluxe (dvc aside) open and close values without trying to move the people in value resorts into another resort. If that’s really the case I would expect a PR nightmare.
> 
> Edit: grammar


It *really* isn’t a great PR look- unless they’re gambling nobody will care enough to make an issue of it?


----------



## bebec22

e_yerger said:


> I can’t imagine disney cancelling some resorts and not others. That seems very.... classist? to me. That they would keep deluxe (dvc aside) open and close values without trying to move the people in value resorts into another resort. If that’s really the case I would expect a PR nightmare.
> 
> Edit: grammar


Let’s not forget about the “secure circuit” rumor that just happens to include only deluxe resorts.


----------



## e_yerger

I’m okay with them doing deluxe only......... if they comp my Pop room up to deluxe


----------



## only hope

The fairest way would be to cut capacity in each hotel group (deluxe, moderate, value) by the same percentage.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

gottalovepluto said:


> Very interesting that while Disney has offered refunds to everyone else they've kept conventions locked in.



They haven't offered refunds to anyone for June yet.  Not for conventions, not for sports tournaments, and not for personal reservations.  

They are waiting to the last minute for everything.

They are, however, still telling people who get their May reservations cancelled that they can book free dining staring June 1st.  So strange that they are still doing this if they don't actually plan to open June 1st.


----------



## Sandiz08

Just an FYI, Summit cheer event is supposed to know this Friday the 24th if their competition goes on in late June. Not sure if it’s based on them cancelling or Disney notifying them if it can still go on.
They are a very large travel group with a large amount of room blocks at the mods and values. Will be very interesting to know if the event gets cancelled.


----------



## jlwhitney

Sandiz08 said:


> Just an FYI, Summit cheer event is supposed to know this Friday the 24th if their competition goes on in late June. Not sure if it’s based on them cancelling or Disney notifying them if it can still go on.
> They are a very large travel group with a large amount of room blocks at the mods and values. Will be very interesting to know if the event gets cancelled.



Part of me will be shocked if they have it. I am in NE FL and a handful of gyms here have ended their season even ones with summit bids.


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah I don’t think it will happen, but if it does, those gyms will be scrambling to practice as I know my daughters gym hasn’t been practicing. Very weird that they haven’t cancelled and left hope out there for this to still happen.


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> All the cruise ships didn't help New Orleans either


Guess everyone I know has just been lucky. We all went to Mardi Gras & DS, DH & I then went to Disney World the week after.


----------



## LSUmiss

UOAP said:


> I'm in one of the COVID ICUs (a redeployed provider). Census is down for new admits but I manage just as many patients as always and they are extremely sick. And they still aren't allowing me to return to my usual job and see my usual patients. My hospital is weird about social media rules so I will decline to say but I'm sure you can guess. Anyway, I want to get back to practicing my specialty. The idea of a second spike makes me want to take early retirement. We got hit hard this time because we are a travel destination and people hang in crowds. People visiting a travel destination like Orlando and hanging out in crowds? Orlando and New Orleans aren't *that* different. And I will say one more thing and then shut my fingers for the day because I know I am bringing everyone down: people will not do social distancing once they are "released" unless they are absolutely forced to. They are tired of it and it is considered rude in this country. All the models that allow for reopening are assuming social distancing and tracking that will not happen unless part of very strict policy. I'm not against working towards reopening. But I do think they should keep it local for a while. Limit travel in and out of the state. See what happens after a month. Then take another baby step. I actually think the water parks can open earlier as long as they utilize virtual lines and people stay in designated spots otherwise.  Ok rant over!


Hmm I get you can’t discuss but my sister has friends & drs at many other hospitals around town & most have said things have calmed down dramatically so I’m curious where you are still seeing it that bad.  At umc, they had converted trauma icu to a Covid icu & now there are no more Covid patients there. Can you give me a hint ?What area of the city are you in?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> They haven't offered refunds to anyone for June yet.  Not for conventions, not for sports tournaments, and not for personal reservations.
> 
> They are waiting to the last minute for everything.
> 
> They are, however, still telling people who get their May reservations cancelled that they can book free dining staring June 1st.  So strange that they are still doing this if they don't actually plan to open June 1st.


Wrong. For personal reservations through June 30 there are no cancellation fees. (Tickets outside of packages are a separate issue.) That was literally my point in contrasting how personal reservations are being dealt with differently than conventions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> Just an FYI, Summit cheer event is supposed to know this Friday the 24th if their competition goes on in late June. Not sure if it’s based on them cancelling or Disney notifying them if it can still go on.
> They are a very large travel group with a large amount of room blocks at the mods and values. Will be very interesting to know if the event gets cancelled.


Wouldn’t be surprised if the event is still technically on simply because Disney allows it, leaving everyone on the hook for the costs even if the teams decide not to attend for safety


----------



## andyman8

For what it’s worth, with all the talk of MK and the MK Resorts being open, I ran some numbers.

If we keep things within the monorail loop (even though the monorail would supposedly not operate in a “secure circuit” scenario), we’re talking about about 2,104 rooms in circulation. If you include the DVC units, they have 2,969 rooms in circulation. Now, let’s expand that out to WL since MK resorts would be supposedly operating with boat transportation. Excluding DVC from all four resorts, that’s a total of 2,833 rooms in circulation. With DVC units, including BRV and CCV, that’s 4,064 rooms in circulation. Given that FW seems ideal for social distancing, let’s throw the campgrounds and cabins in there. That’s a total of 5,273 “rooms” in circulation (I’m counting every campsite and cabin as its own separate “room”). To put that in perspective, that’s just under the total amount of rooms between all three All Star Resorts.

Now, WDW generally maintains an average room occupancy of 3.1 guests per room. Since that number is generally dragged down by a number of the smaller rooms at the Values and Mods that can only accommodate 4 or 3 guests, let’s up that to an average of 4 guests per room, especially given the weight DVC units (some of which acocomdoating up to 12 guests) would potentially add. If every resort was 100% full, here’s how many resort guests would have access (we assume guaranteed access) to MK. Again, in this scenario, we’re assuming MK is the only park operating initially.

*100% Occupancy Scenario: *

A) GF, PV, and CR - 8,416 guests
B) GF, PV, and CR plus DVC - 11,876 guests
C) GF, PV, CR, and WL - 11,332 guests
D) GF, PV, CR, and WL plus DVC - 16,256 guests
E) GF, PV, CR, WL, and FW plus DVC - 21,092 guests

Of course, given social distancing guidelines, it’s extremely unlikely Disney would allow resorts to operate at 100% occupancy even if they could fill every room. To provide for space in resort restaurants, shops, lounges, and at the Front Desk, they probably would operate with no more than 75% occupancy. Here are some other scenarios and what those numbers look like.

*75% Occupancy Scenario:*

A) GF, PV, and CR - 6,312 guests
B) GF, PV, and CR plus DVC - 8,907 guests
C) GF, PV, CR, and WL - 8,499 guests
D) GF, PV, CR, and WL plus DVC - 12,192 guests
E) GF, PV, CR, WL, and FW plus DVC - 15,819 guests

*50% Occupancy Scenario:*

A) GF, PV, and CR - 4,208 guests
B) GF, PV, and CR plus DVC - 5,938 guests
C) GF, PV, CR, and WL - 5,666 guests
D) GF, PV, CR, and WL plus DVC - 8,128 guests
E) GF, PV, CR, WL, and FW plus DVC - 10,546 guests

*25% Occupancy Scenario:*

A) GF, PV, and CR - 2,104 guests
B) GF, PV, and CR plus DVC - 2,969 guests
C) GF, PV, CR, and WL - 2,833 guests
D) GF, PV, CR, and WL plus DVC - 4,064 guests
E) GF, PV, CR, WL, and FW plus DVC - 5,273 guests

Of course, it wouldn’t make financial sense to operate the WDW Resorts at 25% occupancy or less for multiple nights (they’d be spending way more money than they’d be making, unless they raised the prices tremendously and forced any existing reservations to be charged at the new rate, which they wouldn’t do). So that leaves the 75 and 50 Scenarios.

Touring Plans did a calculation to see how many guests would fit into MK if each needed about 6 square feet for social distancing (Len Testa explains this in a recent edition of the Disney Dish), and they estimated that Disney would have to limit MK to about 15,000 guests for those social distancing protocols to be strictly enacted. Let’s assume they’re correct and that Disney caps MK at 15,000 guests. That assumedly eliminates Scenario 75E.

If they only opened the park to Resort Guests, that would leave Scenarios 75A, 75B, 75C, 75D, 50A, 50B, 50C, 50D, and 50E. That would put the number of guests onsite anywhere from 4,208 to 12,192 guests. Disney still wants as many people on property as they can safely have, so I’d guess 75D and 50E would be the most optimal scenarios for them. Both scenarios would give them some wiggle room to potentially bring non-Resort guests into the park, though if they were determined to keep MK resort-guests-only, they’d probably go with something closest to 75D.

If they were to open up a park reservation system (similar to the one DLR uses for its FlexPass passholders) for APs or FL Residents, then I could see them going with something closer to 50E at some point, given that scenario would give them just under 5,000 “reservations” to distribute each day. My guess is they start with one baseline and slowly start tinkering and expanding it.

I want to emphasize though that these numbers are not predictions or meant to reflect precisely what Disney will do. There’s a lot of assumptions and loose math involved here to simplify things. Disney could operate different combinations of these resorts or could operate at another level of occupancy than the ones listed here. Heck, they could operate each hotel at different occupancies. And who knows what they’ll do with existing reservations or DVC for that matter. I’m sure they want to get at least a few DVC wings open to do anything to alleviate the pending inventory problems. It could be a situation where they have the DVC resorts operate at 100% capacity in exchange for only operating the cash-side of the resorts at 50 or 60%. It could also be that they just decide to pause on DVC resorts for a bit longer for staffing reasons. Nobody knows. *The purpose of this math is just to give a ballpark of the kind of numbers we can expect in terms of how many guests the WDW resorts rumored to open first could accommodate and what that might look like. These are just my opinions, so take it with a grain of salt.*


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

Are they looking at the fact that families/parties don’t reasonably need to distance from one another? Walking/queues/shows

At WDW I am very rarely by myself. I am usually with at least one other family member who is staying in the same hotel room as me.


----------



## marinejjh

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> They haven't offered refunds to anyone for June yet.  Not for conventions, not for sports tournaments, and not for personal reservations.
> 
> They are waiting to the last minute for everything.
> 
> They are, however, still telling people who get their May reservations cancelled that they can book free dining staring June 1st.  So strange that they are still doing this if they don't actually plan to open June 1st.


Not sure why they haven't started issuing refunds for sports, AAU wrestling already canceled and it's in June, after that is a 10 day track meet, which will be canceled next week.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. Just curious as I missed some pages, where was it said Stage 1/2 are locals only?
> 
> 2. Re: constitutional rights - some of those (such as travel rights) are easily overrided during specific times (war acts, States of emergencies etc...)


If we’re talking about the live call by the governor, I listened. There was no plan put forward to limit out of state guests going anywhere. It was a marketing campaign discussion talking about offering incentives to FL residents in phase 1, moving to out of state in phase 2- not restrictions at all. They simply think they’re more like to attract FL residents at the very beginning.  Disney has already offered an incentive to previously cancelled guests with no restrictions on where you live.


----------



## charmed59

Somewhere in the Florida local news I saw when they first open hotels to go with a 25% to 30% occupancy.  I think it had something to do with cleaning between guests and crowding and cleaning elevators.  Then increase occupancy as they get good at new protocols.


----------



## Krandor

charmed59 said:


> Somewhere in the Florida local news I saw when they first open hotels to go with a 25% to 30% occupancy.  I think it had something to do with cleaning between guests and crowding and cleaning elevators.  Then increase occupancy as they get good at new protocols.



And as they see there (hopefully) isn't a new spike in numbers. If numbers can stay steady at 25-30 then it should be safe to increase them some and see that 40-50% looks like. 

Even when things start to reopen in our states, the more percautions we still take as a society to help keep this from spreading the faster things will be able to open up and that is disney and everywhere else.


----------



## npatellye

charmed59 said:


> Somewhere in the Florida local news I saw when they first open hotels to go with a 25% to 30% occupancy.  I think it had something to do with cleaning between guests and crowding and cleaning elevators.  Then increase occupancy as they get good at new protocols.



Makes sense. I wonder how they will decide whose reservations to cancel if they have too many reservations for that occupancy. I’m curious to see what other details come out in the next week.


----------



## lilypgirl

jlwhitney said:


> Part of me will be shocked if they have it. I am in NE FL and a handful of gyms here have ended their season even ones with summit bids.


And yet having been in the cheer world for years I know tons of parents and gym owners hoping both Summit and Worlds happens this year.  ACP still has their rescheduled big Ohio comp for June 13th/14th now.


----------



## Jrb1979

lilypgirl said:


> And yet having been in the cheer world for years I know tons of parents and gym owners hoping both Summit and Worlds happens this year.  ACP still has their rescheduled big Ohio comp for June 13th/14th now.


I don't understand the wait to cancel them all. Other parts of the country and here in Canada have cancelled all festivals and fairs to avoid large gatherings. A cheer competition would fall into that.


----------



## Sandiz08

Not saying it’s right or wrong, but those teams have already had to reschedule from May. Disney allowed them to push into June, much like a lot of families who were offered to reschedule into June so everyone is holding onto hope still.


----------



## Jrb1979

Sandiz08 said:


> Not saying it’s right or wrong, but those teams have already had to reschedule from May. Disney allowed them to push into June, much like a lot of families who were offered to reschedule into June so everyone if holding onto hope still.


I've said all along the was the worst thing Disney has done. There is going to be a lot of upset people that will have to reschedule again or cancel cause there is no way they are opening the whole resort by June


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I've said all along the was the worst thing Disney has done. There is going to be a lot of upset people that will have to reschedule again or cancel cause there is no way they are opening the whole resort by June



Allowing that free dining trip to be taken even until the end of 2020 may have encouraged people to book later. I think the limits on that offer were a mistake.


----------



## UkDisney73

For a company that prides itself on its customer service I genuinely think they’ve been left wanting. I guess they take money off people knowing they’re more likely to rearrange than cancel. That way they make money either way. They have such influence on the reopening committee, it’s reasonable to think they know far more about dates and reopening


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

marinejjh said:


> Not sure why they haven't started issuing refunds for sports, AAU wrestling already canceled and it's in June, after that is a 10 day track meet, which will be canceled next week.



At this point, I think AAU really hopes the June volleyball event at ESPN will go forward.  There may be a difference in wrestling and volleyball because the kids don't actually have to touch in other in volleyball.  They can stay apart.  Track?  I don't know.  

The event coordinators keep holding out hope.  Which I understand.  Maybe we will know more tomorrow.  It would be so nice to have a plan so we can solidify our own plans.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't understand the wait to cancel them all. Other parts of the country and here in Canada have cancelled all festivals and fairs to avoid large gatherings. A cheer competition would fall into that.


 As of yesterday, it was reaffirmed The national 4th of July party on the Mall in D.C. and in NYC is still planning to be held, with less capacity but some festival are happening, So all festivals are not cancelled here.


----------



## whiporee

Orange County announced their plan this morning. saying they are going to use three weeks for phases rather than two. So if they put themselves in Phase 1 today, that puts phase three six weeks away. So June 5 or so.

However, I am sticking to June 1, because I do not think that if Florida says the parks can be open earlier that WDW will acquiesce to Orange County. But that is the actual news out of Orange County this morning.


----------



## Jrb1979

whiporee said:


> Orange County announced their plan this morning. saying they are going to use three weeks for phases rather than two. So if they put themselves in Phase 1 today, that puts phase three six weeks away. So June 5 or so.
> 
> However, I am sticking to June 1, because I do not think that if Florida says the parks can be open earlier that WDW will acquiesce to Orange County. But that is the actual news out of Orange County this morning.


From that I am thinking its going to be much later then June 5. There will spikes after every phase which will extend each phase from 3 weeks to more like 4 or 5.


----------



## lilypgirl

Jrb1979 said:


> From that I am thinking its going to be much later then June 5. There will spikes after every phase which will extend each phase from 3 weeks to more like 4 or 5.


I am not trying to  be argumentative but how could you possibly know this? Models have been wrong , the numbers are way off and even health officials are In disagreement on so many things related to this virus  so while the theory may be that  there will be a spike no one can say with any certainty  for sure what’s going to happen.


----------



## Jrb1979

lilypgirl said:


> I am not trying to  be argumentative but how could you possibly know this? Models have been wrong , the numbers are way off and even health officials are In disagreement on so many things related to this virus  so while the theory may be that  there will be a spike no one can say with any certainty  for sure what’s going to happen.


First I will say I agree with Florida's plan to reopen and it's a lot better then some other states. Yes the models have been wrong but the reason I see a spike is that most people were staying home before this, now more people will be out shopping and out in the community. I don't see how cases can stay low in that situation.


----------



## Kadorto

In the voice of Obi Wan as Luke made his attack run on the Death Star...

_Stay on topic.....    Stay on topic...  _ 

And in my best Yoda impersonation..   

_Or this thread will be shut down again, it will _(insert Yoda/Moderator laugh).


----------



## LSUmiss

lilypgirl said:


> I am not trying to  be argumentative but how could you possibly know this? Models have been wrong , the numbers are way off and even health officials are In disagreement on so many things related to this virus  so while the theory may be that  there will be a spike no one can say with any certainty  for sure what’s going to happen.


And spikes in positive cases doesn’t necessarily mean they won’t move forward with the phases unless the hospitals start to see an influx again.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> From that I am thinking its going to be much later then June 5. There will spikes after every phase which will extend each phase from 3 weeks to more like 4 or 5.


 Spikes are not a factor, it is trends


----------



## lilypgirl

xuxa777 said:


> Spikes are not a factor, it is trends


Can u explain what that means please?


----------



## whiporee

Jrb1979 said:


> From that I am thinking its going to be much later then June 5. There will spikes after every phase which will extend each phase from 3 weeks to more like 4 or 5.



I know that's a theory, but I don't buy it. Orange County has been less than 40 new cases a day for two weeks, and for the last week it's been closer to 20. And running at about 2 percent positives for the amount of tests given. So they might show a graph spike, but actual numbers would still be small. For example, Duval's number of cases  went from 26 to 41 to 16 -- it looks like a spike, but the actual numbers are still small. But we're all guessing as to what happens, and since we're guessing I think we'll get some sort of data about the effects of reopening from Georgia in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## xuxa777

lilypgirl said:


> Can u explain what that means please?


 
The analysis does not look at the difference betweeen two days, but overall in whatever period , 2-3 weeks.


----------



## marinejjh

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> At this point, I think AAU really hopes the June volleyball event at ESPN will go forward.  There may be a difference in wrestling and volleyball because the kids don't actually have to touch in other in volleyball.  They can stay apart.  Track?  I don't know.
> 
> The event coordinators keep holding out hope.  Which I understand.  Maybe we will know more tomorrow.  It would be so nice to have a plan so we can solidify our own plans.


I agree, AAU is supposed to make an announcement April 30th. A close source of mine that is a VP for track and field said It isnt gonna happen.


----------



## Shoshana

" -- Earlier this week a prominent UBS analyst, *John Hodulik*, said he doesn't expect Disney to reopen U.S. theme parks until January 2021 at the earliest."
CNN Business Reliable Sources Newsletter


----------



## whiporee

Jrb1979 said:


> First I will say I agree with Florida's plan to reopen and it's a lot better then some other states. Yes the models have been wrong but the reason I see a spike is that most people were staying home before this, now more people will be out shopping and out in the community. I don't see how cases can stay low in that situation.



That's not Florida's plan. It's Orange County's, which has jurisdiction over unincorporated Orange County.


----------



## xuxa777

Things keep trending in the right way. All numbers worldwide trending down, plans are being made, should know more with the news coming out today and tomorrow about Florida opening with dates etc. As much testing that Shanghai Disney is doing they should be opening in a few weeks.

Still holding with my prediction of a mid July date, though I am leaning towards perhaps earlier late June soft opening., Resorts will open mid to early June (swan and Dolphin will open in May), Disney Springs I am still thinking will open in 2-3 weeks fro now.

Disney is leading the way on opening as expected, as they are the state of the art as far as theme parks. It is looking like they will lean heavily on social distancing, recommend (not require) mask, virtual queues, no contact pay methods, and limited capacity.  All my opinion.  I do think the social distancing/capacity limits will not last that long maybe through summer but will ease once we get into the fall and have much more info on the virus.

Another study came out today that says of 318 outbreaks in China found transmission occurred out-of-doors in at most one. Most occurred in home or public transport. If we find this to be even more evident, it is great news for the parks. The transportation can be mitigated to handle any concerns there.  This is more info on my opinion all along, people very rarely get infected in a casual theme parks, outdoor, stadium setting. Desantis even said yesterday how the parks were a safe environment yesterday, commenting on how the park had a packed house during the height of the virus on closing day and no cases have been tracked back to the park.

You will see this evident as Disney and the government will recommend to start moving a lot of events outside whenever possible


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

If one of the reopening guidelines is to not use 3D glasses, then does that mean anything involving 3D or 4D wont be operating? Im thinking of Universal in particular, Spiderman is one of my favorite rides ever. I was taking my son for the first time & very eager to ride that with him. It seems like quite a few universal rides use 3D glasses, how would that work?


----------



## mshanson3121

whiporee said:


> Orange County announced their plan this morning. saying they are going to use three weeks for phases rather than two. So if they put themselves in Phase 1 today, that puts phase three six weeks away. So June 5 or so.
> 
> However, I am sticking to June 1, because I do not think that if Florida says the parks can be open earlier that WDW will acquiesce to Orange County. But that is the actual news out of Orange County this morning.



3 weeks, MINIMUM 



LSUmiss said:


> And spikes in positive cases doesn’t necessarily mean they won’t move forward with the phases unless the hospitals start to see an influx again.



Yes actually they do, by the criteria set out. They have to see consistently declining CASE numbers.


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyJColeMom said:


> If one of the reopening guidelines is to not use 3D glasses, then does that mean anything involving 3D or 4D wont be operating? Im thinking of Universal in particular, Spiderman is one of my favorite rides ever. I was taking my son for the first time & very eager to ride that with him. It seems like quite a few universal rides use 3D glasses, how would that work?


On another thread or maybe this one,  was shown a prototype for 3d glasses sanitation method.  But it's a wait and see


----------



## rpb718

Looking for a silver lining in all this.  In the short term I have a feeling that the parks, and especially the bathrooms, will be the cleanest they have ever been.


----------



## whiporee

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes actually they do, by the criteria set out. They have to see consistently declining CASE numbers.



The problem with Orange County is they don't have far to go. Daily positives last week were 54, 33, 23, 24,13, 24, 23, testing 900 or so a day. That's 3 percent positive. Three weeks of decline puts that number at under 10. So if they test after three weeks and you get 15 positives, things get shut down again?


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Things keep trending in the right way. All numbers worldwide trending down, plans are being made, should know more with the news coming out today and tomorrow about Florida opening with dates etc. As much testing that Shanghai Disney is doing they should be opening in a few weeks.
> 
> Still holding with my prediction of a mid July date, though I am leaning towards perhaps earlier late June soft opening., Resorts will open mid to early June (swan and Dolphin will open in May), Disney Springs I am still thinking will open in 2-3 weeks fro now.
> 
> Disney is leading the way on opening as expected, as they are the state of the art as far as theme parks. It is looking like they will lean heavily on social distancing, recommend (not require) mask, virtual queues, no contact pay methods, and limited capacity.  All my opinion.  I do think the social distancing/capacity limits will not last that long maybe through summer but will ease once we get into the fall and have much more info on the virus.
> 
> Another study came out today that says of 318 outbreaks in China found transmission occurred out-of-doors in at most one. Most occurred in home or public transport. If we find this to be even more evident, it is great news for the parks. The transportation can be mitigated to handle any concerns there.  This is more info on my opinion all along, people very rarely get infected in a casual theme parks, outdoor, stadium setting. Desantis even said yesterday how the parks were a safe environment yesterday, commenting on how the park had a packed house during the height of the virus on closing day and no cases have been tracked back to the park.
> 
> You will see this evident as Disney and the government will recommend to start moving a lot of events outside whenever possible



Disney Springs won't be open in 2-3 weeks.  Not even close.


----------



## UkDisney73

whiporee said:


> The problem with Orange County is they don't have far to go. Daily positives last week were 54, 33, 23, 24,13, 24, 23, testing 900 or so a day. That's 3 percent positive. Three weeks of decline puts that number at under 10. So if they test after three weeks and you get 15 positives, things get shut down again?


They’ll just change the criteria to open, the advantages of being on the council that will determine the opening strategy,


----------



## SJMajor67

xuxa777 said:


> Things keep trending in the right way. All numbers worldwide trending down, plans are being made, should know more with the news coming out today and tomorrow about Florida opening with dates etc. As much testing that Shanghai Disney is doing they should be opening in a few weeks.
> 
> Still holding with my prediction of a mid July date, though I am leaning towards perhaps earlier late June soft opening., Resorts will open mid to early June (swan and Dolphin will open in May), Disney Springs I am still thinking will open in 2-3 weeks fro now.
> 
> Disney is leading the way on opening as expected, as they are the state of the art as far as theme parks. It is looking like they will lean heavily on social distancing, recommend (not require) mask, virtual queues, no contact pay methods, and limited capacity.  All my opinion.  I do think the social distancing/capacity limits will not last that long maybe through summer but will ease once we get into the fall and have much more info on the virus.
> 
> Another study came out today that says of 318 outbreaks in China found transmission occurred out-of-doors in at most one. Most occurred in home or public transport. If we find this to be even more evident, it is great news for the parks. The transportation can be mitigated to handle any concerns there.  This is more info on my opinion all along, people very rarely get infected in a casual theme parks, outdoor, stadium setting. Desantis even said yesterday how the parks were a safe environment yesterday, commenting on how the park had a packed house during the height of the virus on closing day and no cases have been tracked back to the park.
> 
> You will see this evident as Disney and the government will recommend to start moving a lot of events outside whenever possible


Here is the link for the study if anyone wants to read it: https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.04.20053058v1


----------



## marinejjh

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't understand the wait to cancel them all. Other parts of the country and here in Canada have cancelled all festivals and fairs to avoid large gatherings. A cheer competition would fall into that.


With AAU, they have many events scheduled at Disney over the summer, but the Junior Olympics in August is another event. It comes down to money, if they wait maybe they can salvage some events. If they cancel everything AAU has zero money coming in.


----------



## mshanson3121

whiporee said:


> The problem with Orange County is they don't have far to go. Daily positives last week were 54, 33, 23, 24,13, 24, 23, testing 900 or so a day. That's 3 percent positive. Three weeks of decline puts that number at under 10. So if they test after three weeks and you get 15 positives, things get shut down again?



My guess is one or two days of increased cases, no. But if in that 2 week period that is the criteria, you see a higher average of new cases than you did the two weeks before, yes. As far as specific numbers... I don't know. Maybe they'll have a specific percentage increase. I believe China shut down again when they were getting 30-40+ new cases daily. That said, my guess (just based on some things that have been discussed here in Canada, as well as articles I've seen elsewhere), is if cases start spiking, it doesn't necessarily mean they get shut down again, BUT, it does prohibit them from moving to the next phase. Also, certain protocols may get stricter (ex. instead of masks being recommended, they're now required) etc...


----------



## wallawallakids

DisneyJColeMom said:


> If one of the reopening guidelines is to not use 3D glasses, then does that mean anything involving 3D or 4D wont be operating? Im thinking of Universal in particular, Spiderman is one of my favorite rides ever. I was taking my son for the first time & very eager to ride that with him. It seems like quite a few universal rides use 3D glasses, how would that work?





yulilin3 said:


> On another thread or maybe this one,  was shown a prototype for 3d glasses sanitation method.  But it's a wait and see



I think they will still be able to have the rides, even without the 3d glasses they are still fun and the experience isn't too limited.  I have ridden without the glasses before because my youngest is visually impaired and has no 3d vision so...no need for the glasses!!  I wanted to see what he saw, so I went without on a few different rides.  Yeah, it's not as great, but it is still fun.  That being said, I was going to mention the new sanitation prototype Universal just applied for but yulilin3 beat me to it.  I am betting that both Disney and Universal will be able to come up with something like that to get people on those rides with clean glasses.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess is one or two days of increased cases, no. But if in that 2 week period that is the criteria, you see a higher average of new cases than you did the two weeks before, yes. As far as specific numbers... I don't know. Maybe they'll have a specific percentage increase. I believe China shut down again when they were getting 30-40+ new cases daily. That said, my guess (just based on some things that have been discussed here in Canada, as well as articles I've seen elsewhere), is if cases start spiking, it doesn't necessarily mean they get shut down again, BUT, it does prohibit them from moving to the next phase. Also, certain protocols may get stricter (ex. instead of masks being recommended, they're now required) etc...



True.  There are a lot of places like my state that have real low numbers on weekends that then "catch up" on monday/tuesday making monday look like a spike when it really isn't.    So need to look longer then day by day.


----------



## Jroceagles

Pickle Rick said:


> Disney Springs won't be open in 2-3 weeks.  Not even close.


If FL opens restaurants then yes it could be 2-3 weeks or at least part of it


----------



## shanes17

Pickle Rick said:


> Disney Springs won't be open in 2-3 weeks.  Not even close.



Do you know this as fact or just speculating?


----------



## wallawallakids

whiporee said:


> The problem with Orange County is they don't have far to go. Daily positives last week were 54, 33, 23, 24,13, 24, 23, testing 900 or so a day. That's 3 percent positive. Three weeks of decline puts that number at under 10. So if they test after three weeks and you get 15 positives, things get shut down again?



I feel like the more difficult part for WDW is the country as a whole.  Yes Florida numbers mean something, but WDW is such a destination for the whole country.  I feel like the national numbers would really mater in terms of how they go about opening etc. and I have no idea how they will watch that or control those numbers.  Every state is in such a different situation.  Heck, it changes within each state daily.  Eastern Washington was doing far better case numbers wise compared to Western WA, now it has switched and Eastern WA is spiking while Western WA is declining.  I won't pretend to know how Disney should handle this when it comes to having people come to their parks.


----------



## Krandor

Jroceagles said:


> If FL opens restaurants then yes it could be 2-3 weeks or at least part of it



yeah once florida opens resturats you'll likely see some places in disney springs start to open.


----------



## yulilin3

wallawallakids said:


> I feel like the more difficult part for WDW is the country as a whole.  Yes Florida numbers mean something, but WDW is such a destination for the whole country.  I feel like the national numbers would really mater in terms of how they go about opening etc. and I have no idea how they will watch that or control those numbers.  Every state is in such a different situation.  Heck, it changes within each state daily.  Eastern Washington was doing far better case numbers wise compared to Western WA, now it has switched and Eastern WA is spiking while Western WA is declining.  I won't pretend to know how Disney should handle this when it comes to having people come to their parks.


Over on the rumors board there's a whole thread on reopening procedures,  there's a task force that includes government,  local government and businesses getting together to formulate the plan.  Phase 2 is catering especially to locals and incite local staycations,  when Florida is comfortable they will move into ther next phase which is when they give incentive for national and international travel
Right now there are still restrictions on NY NJ CT and LA where they can come but they have to self isolate for 14 days


----------



## yulilin3

Also remember that most of Disney springs is not Disney,  when DS closed on March 17th only Disney owned places closed,  everyone else was left to decide for themselves if to close or not. A couple of places stayed open until that weekend


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the rumors board there's a whole thread on reopening procedures,  there's a task force that includes government,  local government and businesses getting together to formulate the plan.  Phase 2 is catering especially to locals and incite local staycations,  when Florida is comfortable they will move into ther next phase which is when they give incentive for national and international travel


any time frame speculation over there?


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> any time frame speculation over there?


Tomorrow or Monday thr governor will give an update


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> any time frame speculation over there?



A bit


----------



## mshanson3121

wallawallakids said:


> I feel like the more difficult part for WDW is the country as a whole.  Yes Florida numbers mean something, but WDW is such a destination for the whole country.  I feel like the national numbers would really mater in terms of how they go about opening etc. and I have no idea how they will watch that or control those numbers.  Every state is in such a different situation.  Heck, it changes within each state daily.  Eastern Washington was doing far better case numbers wise compared to Western WA, now it has switched and Eastern WA is spiking while Western WA is declining.  I won't pretend to know how Disney should handle this when it comes to having people come to their parks.



Another reason why I think we're going to see attendance limited to Florida residents only until things settle down nationally. Stage 1: Florida Stage 2: all domestic Stage 3: international


----------



## Dsny4fun

Shoshana said:


> " -- Earlier this week a prominent UBS analyst, *John Hodulik*, said he doesn't expect Disney to reopen U.S. theme parks until January 2021 at the earliest."
> CNN Business Reliable Sources Newsletter


Analyst from JP Morgan says it will open 6/1


----------



## JaxDad

Dsny4fun said:


> Analyst from JP Morgan says it will open 6/1


I wonder what the analysts' DIS user names are?


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> Looking for a silver lining in all this.  In the short term I have a feeling that the parks, and especially the bathrooms, will be the cleanest they have ever been.


Like it used to be!


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> As of yesterday, it was reaffirmed The national 4th of July party on the Mall in D.C. and in NYC is still planning to be held, with less capacity but some festival are happening, So all festivals are not cancelled here.


Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## dynastyyanks

mshanson3121 said:


> Another reason why I think we're going to see attendance limited to Florida residents only until things settle down nationally. Stage 1: Florida Stage 2: all domestic Stage 3: international



I don't quite understand why Disney would allow all domestic before international. True, there are some nations that would make sense to restrict, but only 9 countries have worse death rates than the United States.


----------



## Jrb1979

I think so many are hung up on June 1st cause of Disney opening reservations then.


----------



## Kadorto

shanes17 said:


> Do you know this as fact or just speculating?


The whole thread is speculation!   With a healthy dose of optimism!


----------



## Dsny4fun

JaxDad said:


> I wonder what the analysts' DIS user names are?


LOL....I don't know what her DIS user name is...but her real name is Alexia Quadrani


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I think so many are hung up on June 1st cause of Disney opening reservations then.


Also universal said it's closed through may 31st


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> Also universal said it's closed through may 31st


Yes they did but they also aren't allowing and bookings yet cause they don't know if they will open June 1st.


----------



## xuxa777

Normally wouldn't add this here, but news like this will allow Disney the confidence to open sooner than later.

Great new coming out of New York from antibody tests, around 20% showing positive, hotspots up to 30-40%, going to make opening up a lot easier. "Death rate may be approximately 0.5% of people infected of which 95% are elderly or at risk so for everyone else its more like .025%"- Gov. Coumo from today's press conference


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Normally wouldn't add this here, but news like this will allow Disney the confidence to open sooner than later.
> 
> Great new coming out of New York from antibody tests, around 20% showing positive, hotspots up to 30-40%, going to make opening up a lot easier. "Death rate may be approximately 0.5% of people infected of which 95% are elderly or at risk so for everyone else its more like .025%"- Gov. Coumo from today's press conference


You fail to mention he said they need to do a lot more testing to know for sure. We are still a long away from normal happening. Physical distancing will most likely be around for awhile even at Disney.


----------



## Jennasis

DH sent me a photo of the social distancing marks on the queue floors at Shanghai prepping for reopening.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> You fail to mention he said they need to do a lot more testing to know for sure. We are still a long away from normal happening. Physical distancing will most likely be around for awhile even at Disney.



I believe that is universally obvious, testing should always be continued and increased. No one is saying we should not test more or social distancing.  Disney will be smart about it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Normally wouldn't add this here, but news like this will allow Disney the confidence to open sooner than later.
> 
> Great new coming out of New York from antibody tests, around 20% showing positive, hotspots up to 30-40%, going to make opening up a lot easier. "Death rate may be approximately 0.5% of people infected of which 95% are elderly or at risk so for everyone else its more like .025%"- Gov. Coumo from today's press conference



Can you link? I thought I read yesterday the one from CA was showing something like 4 or 5% of the population had antibodies, could be remembering wrong.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Normally wouldn't add this here, but news like this will allow Disney the confidence to open sooner than later.
> 
> Great new coming out of New York from antibody tests, around 20% showing positive, hotspots up to 30-40%, going to make opening up a lot easier. "Death rate may be approximately 0.5% of people infected of which 95% are elderly or at risk so for everyone else its more like .025%"- Gov. Coumo from today's press conference


But how confident are they that the anti body tests work?

Plus do they work for all strains of it?

There had been numerous stories about many people showing no antibodies and those that do we have no idea how long immunity lasts.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> You fail to mention he said they need to do a lot more testing to know for sure. We are still a long away from normal happening. Physical distancing will most likely be around for awhile even at Disney.


thats fine I can live with that!  rather be restricted then not allowed to do at all!


----------



## xuxa777

I just posted the news as it will help Disney in its confidence in reopening sooner, there are other threads on this board were we can discuss the details of these results , probably best to keep that discussion there, not here.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jroceagles said:


> If FL opens restaurants then yes it could be 2-3 weeks or at least part of it



I disagree, but we shall see.  Citywalk for instance is closed through at least the 31st.  Different companies, but still.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> I believe that is universally obvious, testing should always be continued and increased. No one is saying we should not test more or social distancing.  Disney will be smart about it.


You keep making it sound as if normal will be here by summer.


----------



## xuxa777

Pickle Rick said:


> I disagree, but we shall see.  Citywalk for instance is closed through at least the 31st.  Different companies, but still.


 
Not saying they Universal/City Walk will, but they can always open earlier, not like they have to wait until May 31st.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> You keep making it sound as if normal will be here by summer.


That has been their opinion since this began. Resorts will all open at once. Buses/monorail will be running. Absolutely no reason to limit capacity. Social distancing and masks will only be for a couple of weeks. Halloween/christmas will go ahead as normal!


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Not saying they Universal/City Walk will, but they can always open earlier, not like they have to wait until May 31st.



True...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

shanes17 said:


> Do you know this as fact or just speculating?



I think it is safe for you to proceed as if every person here is speculating, because until there is an announcement from Disney themselves ... every single person here is speculating.

Safe to assume everything is an opinion.


----------



## mshanson3121

aibo said:


> How will the parks tackle this ? COVID-19 Outbreak Associated with Air Conditioning in Restaurants.
> Testing everybody must be the rule.



There's also a lot of evidence that it can be spread through toilets and aerosolized feces. (Let that one sink in lol). So...curious how they'll manage that risk.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> There's also a lot of evidence that it can be spread through toilets. So...what are they going to do about those? Have them sanitized after every user?


Yep ive seen articles about air conditioning being a spreader - nightmare scenario for FL.


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> That has been their opinion since this began. Resorts will all open at once. Buses/monorail will be running. Absolutely no reason to limit capacity. Social distancing and masks will only be for a couple of weeks. Halloween/christmas will go ahead as normal!


not my opinion at all!!   I think there will be restrictions and some "non normal" things.  My opinion is that the country (Disney included) must open sooner than later.  Not 2021 not Fall 2020...soon!  WE have to accept the new normal and restrictions and then decide if we want to go out.  I will go out.  I am fine with restrictions and other social distancing measures...which will eventually be lifted.  I dont think anyone has simply said rip off the band aid and go immediately back to February 1 normal??


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> That has been their opinion since this began. Resorts will all open at once. Buses/monorail will be running. Absolutely no reason to limit capacity. Social distancing and masks will only be for a couple of weeks. Halloween/christmas will go ahead as normal!


The same way that your opinions can be shared here,  anyone else can do that.  Just because you don't agree doesn't mean they can't share them. 
I can say that the parks are reopening this weekend and i would be allowed,  by Dis guidelines,  to do so
If you don't agree you are in your right to move on and ignore,  or just post the same argument over and over again


----------



## Sarahslay

xuxa777 said:


> Things keep trending in the right way. All numbers worldwide trending down, plans are being made, should know more with the news coming out today and tomorrow about Florida opening with dates etc. As much testing that Shanghai Disney is doing they should be opening in a few weeks.
> 
> Still holding with my prediction of a mid July date, though I am leaning towards perhaps earlier late June soft opening., Resorts will open mid to early June (swan and Dolphin will open in May), Disney Springs I am still thinking will open in 2-3 weeks fro now.
> 
> Disney is leading the way on opening as expected, as they are the state of the art as far as theme parks. It is looking like they will lean heavily on social distancing, recommend (not require) mask, virtual queues, no contact pay methods, and limited capacity.  All my opinion.  I do think the social distancing/capacity limits will not last that long maybe through summer but will ease once we get into the fall and have much more info on the virus.
> 
> Another study came out today that says of 318 outbreaks in China found transmission occurred out-of-doors in at most one. Most occurred in home or public transport. If we find this to be even more evident, it is great news for the parks. The transportation can be mitigated to handle any concerns there.  This is more info on my opinion all along, people very rarely get infected in a casual theme parks, outdoor, stadium setting. Desantis even said yesterday how the parks were a safe environment yesterday, commenting on how the park had a packed house during the height of the virus on closing day and no cases have been tracked back to the park.
> 
> You will see this evident as Disney and the government will recommend to start moving a lot of events outside whenever possible


I agree with pretty much all of this, and I also find it good news that studies are showing low transmission in outdoor areas. I have also been reading studies on tests being done regarding heat and humidity and how the virus can not survive very long in a hot and humid environment, which is obviously good news for WDW and Universal Florida. I still say if it was going to spread like wild fire from the parks it would have done it before they shut down, it would have been horrible. I am honestly more afraid to go to a grocery store than I am to go to WDW at this point (people need to stop licking their fingers to open the produce bags and then touching all the things). I live in GA and will see first hand how bad it can get in the next couple of weeks, hoping we don't end up as bad off as I fear, thankfully I can still stay home, and hopefully FL fairs better since they have been trending better than GA has overall with more of a flattened curve.


----------



## rpb718

mshanson3121 said:


> There's also a lot of evidence that it can be spread through toilets and *aerosolized feces*. (Let that one sink in lol). So...curious how they'll manage that risk.



I haven't seen this term since some old RCL cruise review about 10 years ago.

I hope they aren't talking about getting it from "flatulence", because if I get this thing everyone around me is a goner.


----------



## JaxDad

rpb718 said:


> I haven't seen this term since some old RCL cruise review about 10 years ago.
> 
> I hope they aren't talking about getting it from "flatulence", because if I get this thing everyone around me is a goner.


Breaking news: CDC warns against eating beans around the campfire...


----------



## wallawallakids

JaxDad said:


> Breaking news: CDC warns against eating beans around the campfire...
> View attachment 490187



Thank you for the Blazing Saddles photo. My dad would be so proud of your post. . ( and I needed the laugh).


----------



## SierraT

DisneyJColeMom said:


> If one of the reopening guidelines is to not use 3D glasses, then does that mean anything involving 3D or 4D wont be operating? Im thinking of Universal in particular, Spiderman is one of my favorite rides ever. I was taking my son for the first time & very eager to ride that with him. It seems like quite a few universal rides use 3D glasses, how would that work?


I read somewhere yesterday Universal currently has a patent for disinfecting glasses.  I think I found it but not sure I can link.  Let’s see if this works, side note I do not know this source or if it’s accurate but it looks interesting.

kennythepirate.com/2020/04/22/universal-studios-patents-new-sanitizing-method-for-3d-glasses/


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep ive seen articles about air conditioning being a spreader - nightmare scenario for FL.


From one restaurant in China where the individuals were all seated near each other, and after researching it it's almost like "well we don't know how they got it, everyone says they weren't sick before so it must be the a/c". As far as toilets, RNA has been found in patients fecal matter well after they have been  "recovered", but research keeps showing it is unlikely to be a cause of spread. Heck, I had the virus and my husband never got sick (granted, he could have been lucky and been asymptomatic) and he had to use the same bathroom as me. I did wash my hands like a crazy person, but as long as people aren't going all over the seat you should be fine. WDW toilets have automatic flushers, much to the dismay of my youngest DD, so touching a flusher isn't a problem, more so a problem with touching the door to get out. I can see them simply cleaning a lot more frequently, which is needed anyway IMO. As far as the a/c spreading the virus, we would have A LOT more people sick if that was the case.....a lot. Of course there is nothing anyone can do about that since most buildings in the US have circulated air, aside from putting in higher grade air filters there isn't much you can do about that.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> not my opinion at all!!   I think there will be restrictions and some "non normal" things.  My opinion is that the country (Disney included) must open sooner than later.  Not 2021 not Fall 2020...soon!  WE have to accept the new normal and restrictions and then decide if we want to go out.  I will go out.  I am fine with restrictions and other social distancing measures...which will eventually be lifted.  I dont think anyone has simply said rip off the band aid and go immediately back to February 1 normal??


I didnt say it was your opinion. PP that I replied to was replying to xuxa777. So unless you are the same person then I wasnt talking about you.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sarahslay said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this, and I also find it good news that studies are showing low transmission in outdoor areas. I have also been reading studies on tests being done regarding heat and humidity and how the virus can not survive very long in a hot and humid environment, which is obviously good news for WDW and Universal Florida. I still say if it was going to spread like wild fire from the parks it would have done it before they shut down, it would have been horrible. I am honestly more afraid to go to a grocery store than I am to go to WDW at this point (people need to stop licking their fingers to open the produce bags and then touching all the things). I live in GA and will see first hand how bad it can get in the next couple of weeks, hoping we don't end up as bad off as I fear, thankfully I can still stay home, and hopefully FL fairs better since they have been trending better than GA has overall with more of a flattened curve.


That’s my opinion that Wdw would have already  been tied to a huge outbreak.


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> The same way that your opinions can be shared here,  anyone else can do that.  Just because you don't agree doesn't mean they can't share them.
> I can say that the parks are reopening this weekend and i would be allowed,  by Dis guidelines,  to do so
> If you don't agree you are in your right to move on and ignore,  or just post the same argument over and over again



The difference is the person(s) he's referring to, has more or less attacked him for his views.


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> The difference is the person(s) he's referring to, has more or less attacked him for his views.


And that's when each of us can use that report button.  The mod wil see if the post was against Dis rules and proceed accordingly
Btw and without knowing the actual posts,  not agreeing with you doesn't mean attacked


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> The same way that your opinions can be shared here,  anyone else can do that.  Just because you don't agree doesn't mean they can't share them.
> I can say that the parks are reopening this weekend and i would be allowed,  by Dis guidelines,  to do so
> If you don't agree you are in your right to move on and ignore,  or just post the same argument over and over again


Whatever. I was just agreeing with the poster I replied to and expanding on the suggestions that the person in question had suggested previously.


----------



## J-BOY

yulilin3 said:


> And that's when each of us can use that report button.  The mod wil see if the post was against Dis rules and proceed accordingly
> Btw and without knowing the actual posts,  not agreeing with you doesn't mean attacked


The issue here is that everyone has already made their opinions well-known, over 100 pages ago. Opinions are not changing. The thread is constantly updated, multiple times per day, by the same users posting data that affirms their opinion and rejects others. This is being done by both sides. 

There is no worthwhile discussion here. Maybe 20 pages worth of actual, worthy discussion. The rest is people airing their frustrations, attempting to combat opinions outside of their own, and the longer it goes on, calling each other out repeatedly. It's a nearly 300-page thread for a topic in which Disney has been basically mum.


----------



## yulilin3

J-BOY said:


> The issue here is that everyone has already made their opinions well-known, over 100 pages ago. Opinions are not changing. The thread is constantly updated, multiple times per day, by the same users posting data that affirms their opinion and rejects others. This is being done by both sides.
> 
> There is no worthwhile discussion here. Maybe 20 pages worth of actual, worthy discussion. The rest is people airing their frustrations, attempting to combat opinions outside of their own, and the longer it goes on, calling each other out repeatedly. It's a nearly 300-page thread for a topic in which Disney has been basically mum.


100% agree,  this would be the time to ignore repeat offenders (user the ignore button when you hit their name)   that way you as the reader don't have to read through the back and forth.


----------



## Moliphino

rpb718 said:


> I haven't seen this term since some old RCL cruise review about 10 years ago.
> 
> I hope they aren't talking about getting it from "flatulence", because if I get this thing everyone around me is a goner.



Lids on all toilet seats! I'd like to see that everywhere anyway. I never flush without the lid down if there is one.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

marinejjh said:


> I agree, AAU is supposed to make an announcement April 30th. A close source of mine that is a VP for track and field said It isnt gonna happen.


 So what is the point in waiting until April 30th if they already know what they are going to do? Why not make the announcement now?

That has been a frustrating choice that a lot of places, including Disney, are making.  I understand waiting to make an announcement if they really don't know what they are going to do.  However, it seems almost cruel to hold off on an announcement when they already know what they are going to do.


----------



## Lewisc

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So what is the point in waiting until April 30th if they already know what they are going to do? Why not make the announcement now?
> 
> That has been a frustrating choice that a lot of places, including Disney, are making.  I understand waiting to make an announcement if they really don't know what they are going to do.  However, it seems almost cruel to hold off on an announcement when they already know what they are going to do.


A business (Disney for example) may already know they won't open as per their last announced date but wait to make an announcement (hoping) until the announcement will also offer the  projected opening date.  That will allow the business to (attempt) to rollover reservations as opposed to refunding deposits.

It is starting to look like FL might start to open up before the models suggest they will.  That suggests an projected date based on the models might be weeks after an actual date.

edited to add.  In other words should Disney announce a projected opening date based on a review of POTUS guidelines and the models or a consideration of what Disney thinks FL will allow.

People who frequent Disney fan sites already know the June 1 opening date is iffy.  We already know Disney is likely to have limited experiences the first few weeks (maybe months or more) after opening. I feel sorry for the average guest who may not be aware of either.


----------



## Sarahslay

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So what is the point in waiting until April 30th if they already know what they are going to do? Why not make the announcement now?
> 
> That has been a frustrating choice that a lot of places, including Disney, are making.  I understand waiting to make an announcement if they really don't know what they are going to do.  However, it seems almost cruel to hold off on an announcement when they already know what they are going to do.


This is JMO so take it with a heavy pinch of salt, but they may be waiting in case they have to change something due to any changes in the current climate. Things remain on a certain projection? Keep the plan you have and announce it. Things start to go south and aren't looking too good? Change the plan asap accordingly. I'd rather they wait until they are certain rather than announce something too early and possibly keep having to change positions, that would get really old really fast.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Lewisc said:


> A business (Disney for example) may already know they won't open as per their last announced date but wait to make an announcement (hoping) until the announcement will also offer the  projected opening date.  That will allow the business to (attempt) to rollover reservations as opposed to refunding deposits.
> 
> It is starting to look like FL might start to open up before the models suggest they will.  That suggests an projected date based on the models might be weeks after an actual date.



That may be it.  Thanks for the info.

I can see how that would good for the business, but it is selfish and does not consider the needs of the consumer. They are essentially tying up the consumers' money and preventing the consumer from making other plans (i.e., if Disney knows at this point that they will not open by mid-June and they aren't telling us, then they are tying up our deposit, possibly preventing us from rescheduling to July or August (there are some annoying fastpass issues that come up with this), and worst of all, keeping us false-hoping for something that they know is not going to happen.

Maybe Disney isn't doing this.  There is a good chance that they do believe there is strong potential for them to open in June.  But any company that is intentionally withholding operating information from us in an effort to take advantage of us- that just makes me angry.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jroceagles said:


> No not what I am saying.  3 or 4 have made it a point to say the opposite of what everyone else says.  Its over I have hit ignore.  I want what you want.  For WDW to open ASAP in whatever format it deems safe.



I want Disney to open up when they feel the time is right, and not do it because of pressure from anyone, including politicians (who are the ones with the real agenda, IMO).  Just my two cents.


----------



## Jrb1979

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That may be it.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> I can see how that would good for the business, but it is selfish and does not consider the needs of the consumer. They are essentially tying up the consumers' money and preventing the consumer from making other plans (i.e., if Disney knows at this point that they will not open by mid-June and they aren't telling us, then they are tying up our deposit, possibly preventing us from rescheduling to July or August (there are some annoying fastpass issues that come up with this), and worst of all, keeping us false-hoping for something that they know is not going to happen.
> 
> Maybe Disney isn't doing this.  There is a good chance that they do believe there is strong potential for them to open in June.  But any company that is intentionally withholding operating information from us in an effort to take advantage of us- that just makes me angry.


It is why it was a bad idea to announce any rebooking. Its one thing to put it on your site like Universal. To actually go out and announce it along with free dining when they don't know for sure when they open. Now all these people have their hopes up and there is a good chance that what they booked isn't going to happen.


----------



## tlmadden73

LSUmiss said:


> That’s my opinion that Wdw would have already  been tied to a huge outbreak.


Right .. considering that this virus was floating around for months before we started truly locking down and that Disney is such an international destination  .. there wasn't a huge outbreak in or around WDW in its guests or employees (I mean . .if there was .. we would have heard it- the news media would have eaten that up). That is a good sign for the future. 

We just have to realize that SOME places are safer to go than others. ..WDW is a mix of safe places (walking down Main Street) and questionable places (on the monorail at park open or close).  So it will be interesting to see how cautious people will be and what actions Disney will take.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jroceagles said:


> agreed but we all know politics and economy will play a part then we have to decide if we want to go


You're forgetting that it needs to be safe for CMs as well. They dont get to decide if they go or not if they want to keep their jobs.


----------



## marinejjh

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> So what is the point in waiting until April 30th if they already know what they are going to do? Why not make the announcement now?
> 
> That has been a frustrating choice that a lot of places, including Disney, are making.  I understand waiting to make an announcement if they really don't know what they are going to do.  However, it seems almost cruel to hold off on an announcement when they already know what they are going to do.


I agree, but AAU already knows, as well as many other organizations. My opinion is they are trying to see if another location can host tournaments, but with most of the events the schools wont allow the events to be held. I can't see Disney or any of the host organizations taking that liability at this point. I love sports, but know body want the liability. Many big universities are starting to question if fall sports will even happen.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> Reopeing just because the government says you can't isn't always wise. My state is opening restaurants monday. A LOT around me have said they are not opening then. Many haven't said. I know of only one near me I've checked that has said they are going to offer dine-in service come monday. There there is the question of how many will go. I saw an article that reported numbers from opentable where even before restaurants had to close dine-in most were down in attendance by 80-90%.
> 
> Government saying "you can open if you want" is the start not the end.


Exactly.

Once places are allowed to open they need to figure out if they have enough employees healthy to open with (some companies were running around 30% sick at one point). They then need to see if they can get the stock they require and potentially wait for the deliveries. Then they need to figure out how social distancing affects them. Finally they need to figure out if after all the above it is financially viable to open right now.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Once places are allowed to open they need to figure out if they have enough employees healthy to open with (some companies were running around 30% sick at one point). They then need to see if they can get the stock they require and potentially wait for the deliveries. Then they need to figure out how social distancing affects them. Finally they need to figure out if after all the above it is financially viable to open right now.



and simply if they feel it is safe for them and their customers to re-open dine-in.  That is what many around here have said - they think it is too soon so are going to wait at least a few more weeks before they consider re-opening dine-in.   Just because you can doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## xuxa777

One big issues upcoming will be staffing, more people are making more being furloughed and collecting unemployment with the federal Cares act $600/week kicker than what there job pays. On average if your make less than $50K $26/hour a year you make more in unemployment doing nothing than you do by working. A lot of Disney CMs probably make less than that.  A lot of employees are figuring that out and are saying why go back to work. Even better on furlough because you don't have to pay you medical insurance so your breakeven is even higher.  That is if you can get into the unemployment system.


----------



## Krandor

whiporee said:


> But there is no way to know when that will be. We don't know if there will be another spike, or if there won't be. And yet there are plenty who are willing to both say that there definitively be another spike, and that opening anytime sooner than they personally deem acceptable is irresponsible.



Which is why the next 2-3 weeks as some states start to re-open are going to tell us A LOT.  We just don't know yet what the results of limited reopening of businesses with social distancing is going to yet.  I have guesses but there are at best educated guesses.  We're just going to have to keep an eye on things and see.   Mid/late May we will have a much better view on things.


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> One big issues upcoming will be staffing, more people are making more being furloughed and collecting unemployment with the federal Cares act $600/week kicker than what there job pays. On average if your make less than $50K $26/hour a year you make more in unemployment doing nothing than you do by working. A lot of Disney CMs probably make less than that.  A lot of employees are figuring that out and are saying why go back to work. Even better on furlough because you don't have to pay you medical insurance so your breakeven is even higher.  That is if you can get into the unemployment system.



I disagree with this.  For one, I believe that extra $600 lasts only until July.  Two, many people are worried about their benefits, seniority, etc, and despite what some people think, I believe most people do like working and feeling productive and not living off "the government".  Also, Unemployment doesn't last forever, and I guarantee most, if not damn near all workers, especially Disney CM's (who get great perks) will happily go back to work the moment Disney calls them, even if they were already receiving unemployment checks.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> and simply if they feel it is safe for them and their customers to re-open dine-in.  That is what many around here have said - they think it is too soon so are going to wait at least a few more weeks before they consider re-opening dine-in.   Just because you can doesn't mean you have to.



Doesn't mean there wouldn't be massive pressure "behind the scenes" to open things up faster, especially when it comes to big companies like Disney who are a huge part of Central Florida's economy.  I'm not saying they will cave into the pressure if they don't feel it's safe to open, at least I hope not.


----------



## TDSAXX

xuxa777 said:


> One big issues upcoming will be staffing, more people are making more being furloughed and collecting unemployment with the federal Cares act $600/week kicker than what there job pays. On average if your make less than $50K $26/hour a year you make more in unemployment doing nothing than you do by working. A lot of Disney CMs probably make less than that.  A lot of employees are figuring that out and are saying why go back to work. Even better on furlough because you don't have to pay you medical insurance so your breakeven is even higher.  That is if you can get into the unemployment system.


You can’t choose to remain unemployed.  If the company calls you back to work and you refuse you won’t be able to collect benefits.


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> Doesn't mean there wouldn't be massive pressure "behind the scenes" to open things up faster, especially when it comes to big companies like Disney who are a huge part of Central Florida's economy.  I'm not saying they will cave into the pressure if they don't feel it's safe to open, at least I hope not.



One different there is Disney and Universal are so big they are going to be working with the government on things.  Even if the governer thinks they should open sooner, if Disney and universal are not on board with it, he isn't going to announce it.   There will be discussions and stuff taking place back behind closed door and all parties will be fine with the date before it is announced... at least that is how it should work.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> One different there is Disney and Universal are so big they are going to be working with the government on things.  Even if the governer thinks they should open sooner, if Disney and universal are not on board with it, he isn't going to announce it.   There will be discussions and stuff taking place back behind closed door and all parties will be fine with the date before it is announced... at least that is how it should work.



I definitely do believe both Disney and Universal will open in some form around the same time, maybe even on the same day.


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> I definitely do believe both Disney and Universal will open in some form around the same time, maybe even on the same day.



I would be shocked if it isn't the exact same day.  It make sense for everybody to appear to be on the same page.  Good for the PR for the companies and in giving confidence to the public.  Then it isn't one company doing this and another doing that but both of the big players on the same page doing the same thing.  And I also expect whatever new procedures and policies are put into place will be almost identical between the two as well.    No good reason not to.


----------



## aibo

*S&P Lowers Disney’s Credit Rating On COVID-19 Economic Uncertainty, Closed Parks*


----------



## Shellyred8

rpb718 said:


> Looking for a silver lining in all this.  In the short term I have a feeling that the parks, and especially the bathrooms, will be the cleanest they have ever been.


This is exactly the reason that I want to be there when it first opens up.  WDW will be cleaner than it has ever been!


----------



## stephk1981

xuxa777 said:


> One big issues upcoming will be staffing, more people are making more being furloughed and collecting unemployment with the federal Cares act $600/week kicker than what there job pays. On average if your make less than $50K $26/hour a year you make more in unemployment doing nothing than you do by working. A lot of Disney CMs probably make less than that.  A lot of employees are figuring that out and are saying why go back to work. Even better on furlough because you don't have to pay you medical insurance so your breakeven is even higher.  That is if you can get into the unemployment system.


Unfortunately a large percentage of people haven't gotten anything yet. 1 in 4 weren't eligible for unemployment benefits in Florida, but the other 3/4 still have a large percentage that haven't seen a dime of the federal $600 unemployment. I'm sure they'd rather go to work with a reliable check coming in.


----------



## xuxa777

TDSAXX said:


> You can’t choose to remain unemployed.  If the company calls you back to work and you refuse you won’t be able to collect benefits.



That is the way it is supposed to work correct.


----------



## xuxa777

stephk1981 said:


> Unfortunately a large percentage of people haven't gotten anything yet. 1 in 4 weren't eligible for unemployment benefits in Florida, but the other 3/4 still have a large percentage that haven't seen a dime of the federal $600 unemployment. I'm sure they'd rather go to work with a reliable check coming in.


Exactly why I said the last line "That is if you can get into the unemployment system"


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-sDTBa1FWLCOdKHIH9kQgR1VunP8ZaspLSJ2mCchMRrzg


----------



## stephk1981

xuxa777 said:


> Exactly why I said the last line "That is if you can get into the unemployment system"


Isn't them having a valid claim they have submitted ' being in the system'? Many do, but still haven't received checks
I am speaking of people that have been able to get through and file, not the ones that haven't due to overloaded system


----------



## xuxa777

stephk1981 said:


> Isn't them having a valid claim they have submitted ' being in the system'? Many do, but still haven't received checks


We are saying the same thing. I agree with you.


----------



## stephk1981

xuxa777 said:


> We are saying the same thing. I agree with you.


Ah, okay, sorry. I hope they rectify this so people will get their unemployment benefits soon


----------



## Pumbaa_

So let’s assume things slowly start reopening. Currently, anyone exposed is to self-quarantine for 14 days. Is the assumption this will rule will end?

so if a guest does come down w it, will the housekeepers who cleaned their room have to self-quarantine For 14 days? If so, the housekeeping staffing numbers will be decimated within what a week? 2?

same for all other staffing.

everyone is anxious to resume normal life. How is that possible?


----------



## Cramden

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-sDTBa1FWLCOdKHIH9kQgR1VunP8ZaspLSJ2mCchMRrzg



Unless the models change again I can't see Disney starting the reopening process before mid June. I doubt they'd be willing to risk the PR hit that would come with ignoring reports like this. It's not worth the few weeks of limited revenue that would come with a what I'd imagine would be pretty light crowds.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> I would be shocked if it isn't the exact same day.  It make sense for everybody to appear to be on the same page.  Good for the PR for the companies and in giving confidence to the public.  Then it isn't one company doing this and another doing that but both of the big players on the same page doing the same thing.  And I also expect whatever new procedures and policies are put into place will be almost identical between the two as well.    No good reason not to.



They did close the same day so you're likely right.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Pumbaa_ said:


> So let’s assume things slowly start reopening. Currently, anyone exposed is to self-quarantine for 14 days. Is the assumption this will rule will end?
> 
> so if a guest does come down w it, will the housekeepers who cleaned their room have to self-quarantine For 14 days? If so, the housekeeping staffing numbers will be decimated within what a week? 2?
> 
> same for all other staffing.
> 
> everyone is anxious to resume normal life. How is that possible?



Some really good points.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-sDTBa1FWLCOdKHIH9kQgR1VunP8ZaspLSJ2mCchMRrzg



Interesting map, but whether one thinks it’s good or bad, a great many states are paying little attention to the guidelines. My state, Oklahoma, is set to let limited businesses open tomorrow, a full lift the end of the month with some guidelines likely to not be followed. The 2 bigger cities, OKC and Tulsa are keeping their restrictions fully in effect until May 1. But according to that chart, June is the soonest we should even begin to lighten up.


----------



## jerry557

Cramden said:


> Unless the models change again I can't see Disney starting the reopening process before mid June. I doubt they'd be willing to risk the PR hit that would come with ignoring reports like this. It's not worth the few weeks of limited revenue that would come with a what I'd imagine would be pretty light crowds.



And what happens in June if the same models show October?

These models don't seem to want to hold a date steady because the situation is too fluid. That's going to be a problem because businesses don't like fluid situations. They want a date. And the date needs to stick.


----------



## whiporee

Cramden said:


> Unless the models change again I can't see Disney starting the reopening process before mid June. I doubt they'd be willing to risk the PR hit that would come with ignoring reports like this. It's not worth the few weeks of limited revenue that would come with a what I'd imagine would be pretty light crowds.



Did I read that right? I positive test per million people is the guideline they are using?

Might as well call everything off then.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-sDTBa1FWLCOdKHIH9kQgR1VunP8ZaspLSJ2mCchMRrzg



They should allow dual reactions. On one hand this probably isn't a bad thing, so, . On the other, it's not a great thing either


----------



## UkDisney73

If they don't manage to open June 1st like they said, then that has lots of issues like all the rebooking and refunding they'll need to take care of, but what about if they only partially open with lots of restrictions and attractions not running. Will they offer  people the option of a refund or rebooking next year. A appreciate that this is just speculation and they could open in June with everything open as normal, however unlikely that may be.


----------



## Cramden

jerry557 said:


> And what happens in June if the same models show October?
> 
> These models don't seem to want to hold a date steady because the situation is too fluid. That's going to be a problem because businesses don't like fluid situations. They want a date. And the date needs to stick.



I imagine we'll have bigger problems than figuring when we can visit theme parks if that's the case.


----------



## rpb718

Pumbaa_ said:


> So let’s assume things slowly start reopening. Currently, anyone exposed is to self-quarantine for 14 days. Is the assumption this will rule will end?
> 
> so if a guest does come down w it, will the housekeepers who cleaned their room have to self-quarantine For 14 days? If so, the housekeeping staffing numbers will be decimated within what a week? 2?
> 
> same for all other staffing.
> 
> everyone is anxious to resume normal life. How is that possible?



Not only that, but housekeeping cleaned the next room right after.  

I assume housekeeping will be wearing masks and washing up between doing rooms.  However I have no idea how they'll gather sheets and towels without having it touch their clothes - and I doubt they'll be changing clothes between rooms.


----------



## Warm Hugs

Washington modeling just updated and made the recommended date later for Florida.  Florida should wait until June 14  to ease restrictions at the earliest.   Think June 1 is looking to be optimistic at this point


----------



## C&Jx2

There are so many different models. For every five that say to wait, there is an equal amount that say sooner is just as safe.


----------



## yulilin3

Pumbaa_ said:


> So let’s assume things slowly start reopening. Currently, anyone exposed is to self-quarantine for 14 days. Is the assumption this will rule will end?
> 
> so if a guest does come down w it, will the housekeepers who cleaned their room have to self-quarantine For 14 days? If so, the housekeeping staffing numbers will be decimated within what a week? 2?
> 
> same for all other staffing.
> 
> everyone is anxious to resume normal life. How is that possible?





rpb718 said:


> Not only that, but housekeeping cleaned the next room right after.
> 
> I assume housekeeping will be wearing masks and washing up between doing rooms.  However I have no idea how they'll gather sheets and towels without having it touch their clothes - and I doubt they'll be changing clothes between rooms.


That's if resorts open up,  also they could go to no housekeeping for now,  only delivering toiletries and towels,  they do this during hurricanes


----------



## Cramden

rpb718 said:


> Not only that, but housekeeping cleaned the next room right after.
> 
> I assume housekeeping will be wearing masks and washing up between doing rooms.  However I have no idea how they'll gather sheets and towels without having it touch their clothes - and I doubt they'll be changing clothes between rooms.



Good points and brings up the issue of what happens when CMs in the Parks, Chefs or Waitstaff start testing positive? Where I live if a staff member of a restaurant providing take out tests positive the restaurant is usually voluntarily shut right down. Would/should Disney have to do the same? 

This is an awful situation and must be keeping many a Disney Exec up at night.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> That's if resorts open up,  also they could go to no housekeeping for now,  only delivering toiletries and towels,  they do this during hurricanes



I thought of that after.  Anyway they'll need the housekeeping staff for other cleaning duties at the parks and all public places.


----------



## abnihon

So is there evidence that they are canceling regular rooms and not DVC?  Or just speculation?
Currently I have both booked for July!  Nice to know I would be covered either way!


----------



## yulilin3

Specific to the model posted above,  the govenor had said that the state will reopen "soon" but that south Florida will be a different timeline because that's where the majority of cases are.  Well find out for sure tomorrow or Monday but he is aware that not all of Florida has high number of cases and i think we'll see us here in central Florida starting to open things may 1st with south Florida being held back


----------



## shanes17

xuxa777 said:


> One big issues upcoming will be staffing, more people are making more being furloughed and collecting unemployment with the federal Cares act $600/week kicker than what there job pays. On average if your make less than $50K $26/hour a year you make more in unemployment doing nothing than you do by working. A lot of Disney CMs probably make less than that.  A lot of employees are figuring that out and are saying why go back to work. Even better on furlough because you don't have to pay you medical insurance so your breakeven is even higher.  That is if you can get into the unemployment system.



That is a major problem and a loophole the system needs to address.

If you don’t want to work that’s fine, but making more than you did before for doing nothing is completely reckless and will cause more issues than its fixing.


----------



## rpb718

Cramden said:


> Good points and brings up the issue of what happens when CMs in the Parks, Chefs or Waitstaff start testing positive? Where I live if a staff member of a restaurant providing take out tests positive the restaurant is usually voluntarily shut right down. Would/should Disney have to do the same?
> 
> This is an awful situation and must be keeping many a Disney Exec up at night.



Depends on where the CM was working and when they are tested - do they test when you come off a shift and/or before starting a shift?  I could see if a worker that may have been in one of the restaurants, like BOG, tested positive they would want to do extra extra cleaning there before letting folks in.  Would be a mess for ADRs depending on when the worker is tested.

Every scenario you can think of generates more questions than answers.


----------



## yulilin3

Cramden said:


> Good points and brings up the issue of what happens when CMs in the Parks, Chefs or Waitstaff start testing positive? Where I live if a staff member of a restaurant providing take out tests positive the restaurant is usually voluntarily shut right down. Would/should Disney have to do the same?
> 
> This is an awful situation and must be keeping many a Disney Exec up at night.


Reopening phases has a specific number of expected positive cases,  i mean it makes sense,  people start going out and gathering again the cases will go up.  
The uniqueness of Disney is that it's not a required destination,  you don't have to come to Disney, you come at your own risk,  same way you might be infected at a supermarket.  The PR repercussions will come,  no matter when Disney opens it'll be too soon for some. For those that do come,  if you get infected,  it was your own choice,  sorry you take the risk by coming.  You don't want the risk,  don't come.  Disney will have contingencies to deal with whatever lawsuits are to come


----------



## MichelinMan

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep ive seen articles about air conditioning being a spreader - nightmare scenario for FL.


Not true. The design of most air conditioning systems means that the virus wouldn't spread. The air in AC systems goes through filters and cooling coils which helps to filter out the virus. So AC in restaurants and attractions is a bit of red herring - it is purely the proximity of customers in those spaces.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Reopening phases has a specific number of expected positive cases,  i mean it makes sense,  people start going out and gathering again the cases will go up.
> The uniqueness of Disney is that it's not a required destination,  you don't have to come to Disney, you come at your own risk,  same way you might be infected at a supermarket.  The PR repercussions will come,  no matter when Disney opens it'll be too soon for some. For those that do come,  if you get infected,  it was your own choice,  sorry you take the risk by coming.  You don't want the risk,  don't come.  Disney will have contingencies to deal with whatever lawsuits are to come



New tagline for advertisements: "Come to family-friendly WDW, but leave the grandparents at home"

Can't wait for those WDW commercials like all those drug ads on TV - you know the ones that with the fast-talking part with all the side-effects "may cause extreme sickness or death".


----------



## jknezek

shanes17 said:


> That is a major problem and a loophole the system needs to address.
> 
> If you don’t want to work that’s fine, but making more than you did before for doing nothing is completely reckless and will cause more issues than its fixing.



It's only until the middle of July. If you are going to give up a long term job for an extra amount of money in essentially one or two months, and then have to subsist on the much lower state unemployment benefits and pay for healthcare, well... you didn't think things through and will be much poorer in just a few months.

And if you are furloughed, like the Disney folks, as soon as you choose NOT to go back when called, you have then chosen to quit your job and are no longer eligible for unemployment. 

People simply don't understand how this works. You don't get unemployment when you quit a job, only if you are fired or, as in today's case, are furloughed. They CAN'T choose to stay home and continue to get the benefit if their job is calling for them.

I know it really annoys people that for a very short period some people in a crisis situation are making more at home by not working, but it won't last by the legislation and you can't actually CHOOSE to be in that situation. You were forced into it, and you will be forced out or will time out in a pretty short period of time.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> The uniqueness of Disney is that it's not a required destination,  you don't have to come to Disney, you come at your own risk,  same way you might be infected at a supermarket.  The PR repercussions will come,  no matter when Disney opens it'll be too soon for some. For those that do come,  if you get infected,  it was your own choice,  sorry you take the risk by coming.  You don't want the risk,  don't come.  Disney will have contingencies to deal with whatever lawsuits are to come



That’s all fine, but the scary part is that people from areas with very few cases may go to WDW, pick it up and bring it home, starting outbreaks in communities that had done very well. Sadly, it’s not only the person who goes to WDW that is affected if they pick it up. These people aren’t going to go home & quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s all fine, but the scary part is that people from areas with very few cases may go to WDW, pick it up and bring it home, starting outbreaks in communities that had done very well. Sadly, it’s not only the person who goes to WDW that is affected if they pick it up. These people aren’t going to go home & quarantine for 14 days.


And that can happen anywhere


----------



## Warm Hugs

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s all fine, but the scary part is that people from areas with very few cases may go to WDW, pick it up and bring it home, starting outbreaks in communities that had done very well. Sadly, it’s not only the person who goes to WDW that is affected if they pick it up. These people aren’t going to go home & quarantine for 14 days.


Agree with MickeyWaffles.  It’s not just your risk.. if it was just YOUR risk, then I would be go for it.  But it’s not just your risk as MickeyWaffle says.  You risk giving it to others by your actions and therefore not just your risk... by people thinking it’s their risk only selfishly, they endanger others who aren’t willing to take that risk.  The key is to limit this risk. Grocery stores are sometimes needed.. but Disney is not.  You take an unnecessary risk going to Disney and that is what is trying to be limited.. the unnecessary risk to others from other people’s actions.


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s all fine, but the scary part is that people from areas with very few cases may go to WDW, pick it up and bring it home, starting outbreaks in communities that had done very well. Sadly, it’s not only the person who goes to WDW that is affected if they pick it up. These people aren’t going to go home & quarantine for 14 days.


Someone could go visit a family member in the next town and bring it home, that why my town is currently seeing a rise in cases, people just had to go and visit family for Easter.


----------



## Pickle Rick

yulilin3 said:


> And that can happen anywhere


 So, what if one park greeter tests positive, does everyone he or she came into contact with including managers, co workers, etc, have to go into self quarantine for 14 days?


----------



## yulilin3

Warm Hugs said:


> Agree with MickeyWaffles.  It’s not just your risk.. if it was just YOUR risk, then I would be go for it.  But it’s not just your risk as MickeyWaffle says.  You risk giving it to others by your actions and therefore not just your risk... by people thinking it’s their risk only selfishly, they endanger others who aren’t willing to take that risk.  The key is to limit this risk. Grocery stores are sometimes needed.. but Disney is not.  You take an unnecessary risk going to Disney and that is what is trying to be limited.. the unnecessary risk to others from other people’s actions.


Do you take precautions when going to the grocery store? Wear mask? Sanitize your cart? Sanitizer everything you touch? Sanitize your steering wheel? Get back home and take your clothes off and take a shower right away? 
You can take the same precautions when visiting anywhere.


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> Do you take precautions when going to the grocery store? Wear mask? Sanitize your cart? Sanitizer everything you touch? Sanitize your steering wheel? Get back home and take your clothes off and take a shower right away?
> You can take the same precautions when visiting anywhere.


You beat me to a reply. We are ALL currently taking risks going out today. Going out to work, grocery store, visiting family, getting take-out, going to the drug store, etc.   

It is simply unsustainable to stay "locked up" until this all goes away. Does it mean Disney should open tomorrow with no restrictions? No, but it means they should look at re-opening and let their guests take the risk of coming or not.


----------



## Cramden

yulilin3 said:


> Do you take precautions when going to the grocery store? Wear mask? Sanitize your cart? Sanitizer everything you touch? Sanitize your steering wheel? Get back home and take your clothes off and take a shower right away?
> You can take the same precautions when visiting anywhere.


I do all that but it will be tougher for guests at Disney to change out of their cloths each time after heading out in public. Families will be traveling with 10 pieces of luggage.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Do you take precautions when going to the grocery store? Wear mask? Sanitize your cart? Sanitizer everything you touch? Sanitize your steering wheel? Get back home and take your clothes off and take a shower right away?
> You can take the same precautions when visiting anywhere.



I mean ... I don’t go to the grocery store. So I order my grocery items online and someone puts them in my trunk, lined with a garbage bag. I disinfect the groceries in my garage. I haven’t walked into a building that was not my home since 3/13, when our state announced schools were closing. Grocery stores are clearly necessary but way less people are actually going inside them, at least where I live. I don’t want to get it and I especially don’t want to spread it to others. People are taking this very seriously here.


----------



## yulilin3

Cramden said:


> I do all that but it will be tougher for guests at Disney to change out of their cloths each time after heading out in public. Families will be traveling with 10 pieces of luggage.


Then that family should not come,  it's that easy, the rumored plan is for Disney to reopen to locals at the beginning, encouraging staycations and then wait and see when they can open to everyone else


----------



## yankeesfan123

UkDisney73 said:


> If they don't manage to open June 1st like they said, then that has lots of issues like all the rebooking and refunding they'll need to take care of, but what about if they only partially open with lots of restrictions and attractions not running. Will they offer  people the option of a refund or rebooking next year. A appreciate that this is just speculation and they could open in June with everything open as normal, however unlikely that may be.


No one said they’d open June 1st.... but yes they invited rebooking and stayed open for booking. Wishful thinking. We will see what they do. We are all on the edge of our seats!


----------



## Warm Hugs

yulilin3 said:


> Do you take precautions when going to the grocery store? Wear mask? Sanitize your cart? Sanitizer everything you touch? Sanitize your steering wheel? Get back home and take your clothes off and take a shower right away?
> You can take the same precautions when visiting anywhere.


You only look at the precautions instead of the actual event.  Is going to the grocery store, eating, etc a necessity? Yes.. we need to eat last I checked.  Is going to Disney a necessity?  Some would say yes on this board but really... we do not need to go to Disney to survive.

You cannot completely eliminate the risk but you can limit it by not going or preventing unnecessary risks.  By going to Disney and other non-essential activities, you increase the risk for yourself and others.

I can completely understand the frustration of having to stay at home and the impact on families financially.  And that frustration may be clouding people’s logic on this.  The main point is people cannot go on thinking it’s only their risk... it’s not just your risk... people have to understand that.  That is all I would have to say on this.. so I’m off to other forums.  Stay safe for yourself and others.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> But Covid is never going away. You will ALWAYS have a chance of getting it.
> 
> What's your solution? Not trying to be rude, trying to understand. No one is saying open while cases are still high. What number of positives are you comfortable with?
> 
> It only takes one.



My opinion is ... of course we cant all stay locked up forever. When the time is right, I believe in phased openings of businesses and making strides to a new normal.

I definitely see a difference in someone going to a grocery store if they need to vs. traveling to a theme park vacation destination. Because of the size, number of people, travelers etc. I think it has to be later than when many other businesses have the ok to open. There are people here who are still pushing a pretty aggressive opening timeline for WDW. Social distancing ideas sound fine, but are going to be very difficult to implement on that scale.

I don’t have the answers. This is just my opinion. Time will tell.

ETA: I’m ok being wrong. In fact, in this case, I very much hope I am wrong and things can get back to normal more quickly than I expect.


----------



## yulilin3

Warm Hugs said:


> You only look at the precautions instead of the actual event.  Is going to the grocery store, eating, etc a necessity? Yes.. we need to eat last I checked.  Is going to Disney a necessity?  Some would say yes on this board but really... we do not need to go to Disney to survive.
> 
> You cannot completely eliminate the risk but you can limit it by not going or preventing unnecessary risks.  By going to Disney and other non-essential activities, you increase the risk for yourself and others.
> 
> I can completely understand the frustration of having to stay at home and the impact on families financially.  And that frustration may be clouding people’s logic on this.  The main point is people cannot go on thinking it’s only their risk... it’s not just your risk... people have to understand that.  That is all I would have to say on this.. so I’m off to other forums.  Stay safe for yourself and others.


If you didn't read i posted above that going to Disney is not a necessity, it's someones choice


----------



## Jrb1979

tlmadden73 said:


> You beat me to a reply. We are ALL currently taking risks going out today. Going out to work, grocery store, visiting family, getting take-out, going to the drug store, etc.
> 
> It is simply unsustainable to stay "locked up" until this all goes away. Does it mean Disney should open tomorrow with no restrictions? No, but it means they should look at re-opening and let their guests take the risk of coming or not.


Agreed and it's why I think the measures they are putting in place in Shanghai will happen here. You have to imagine if one person is already asking these questions, there is probably thousands more.


----------



## mshanson3121

I don't even remember who said it, but the comment came up again that we don't "know" there will be 2nd waves. Except we do. Because every country that has reopened so far has had outbreaks.

https://trib.al/k7y3rhL

Now, take the source for what you will... The NY Post has published the story as well (same caveat)... 

I'm definitely NOT saying to stay shut down until it's gone.  But... I think this is also so far from over. It'll be interesting to see what Disney's plans are for dealing with secondary and third waves, as well. I wonder if it's something they'll address in their announcements (whenever they come).

It's definitely something they really need to be considering. You can't just hire ppl back and then furlough them again in a couple months when cases spike again and keep doing that over and over.


----------



## LSUmiss

C&Jx2 said:


> There are so many different models. For every five that say to wait, there is an equal amount that say sooner is just as safe.


Right. That’s the thing. In all reality, it makes sense that it doesn’t really matter if it’s now or June. With no treatment of vaccine, I can’t see how it matters.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> That's if resorts open up,  also they could go to no housekeeping for now,  only delivering toiletries and towels,  they do this during hurricanes


I do hope that when they decide to open they put out all the info of what they’ll offer & not offer. There are some things that will be a deal breaker for us,  but for the most part, we want to still go.


----------



## wallawallakids

yulilin3 said:


> If you didn't read i posted above that going to Disney is not a necessity, it's someones choice



Which is true, and why I would hope Disney would be better about DVC owners who have had to move trips and are at risk of loosing points.  You can say only go if you are comfortable, but then Disney needs to help out those who cashed out points and had to move dates.  Taking away points people cashed out or making them go seems wrong.  Some owners are going to go because they don’t want to loose their points even if they are not 100% comfortable with going.  I think Disney has been great about offering to reschedule regular visits but the DVC response has not been great.  I know this isn’t about DVC, I know its about park opening but DVC needs to be addressed as well.  So yes, attend if you feel comfortable which means Disney needs to have more leeway then average with everyone who attends, not just those customers paying cash.


----------



## Spridell

Dont know if its been mentioned, but the study Pete was talking about in this weeks (or might of been last weeks) video about heat, humidity, and the sun is officially going to be published next week. 

It seems that SUNLIGHT DOES infact destroy COVID-19.  

Could be good news for Disney and why they are talking about keeping as mush possible outside. Article mentioning how "Outdoor daytime environments are lower risk for transmission"

Official data will be released next week, but here is the article from last week.

https://news.yahoo.com/sunlight-des...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html
If this has been posted already mods please delete it.


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> If you didn't read i posted above that going to Disney is not a necessity, it's someones choice


And that persons choice affects his friends, family, co-workers, neighbors....


----------



## jarestel

It's easy to dismiss any potential ill effects when we're all just looking at the numbers as statistics, but if/when it becomes personal you can bet tunes will change quickly. Sure, nobody has to go to WDW but if the trip doesn't end with "and they all lived happily after", you can bet folks will be looking for someone (not themselves of course) to blame and to pay.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Dont know if its been mentioned, but the study Pete was talking about in this weeks (or might of been last weeks) video about heat, humidity, and the sun is officially going to be published next week.
> 
> It seems that SUNLIGHT DOES infact destroy COVID-19.
> 
> Could be good news for Disney and why they are talking about keeping as mush possible outside. Article mentioning how "Outdoor daytime environments are lower risk for transmission"
> 
> Official data will be released next week, but here is the article from last week.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/sunlight-des...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html
> If this has been posted already mods please delete it.


They're talking about this right now in the press briefing


----------



## juice0358

Spridell said:


> Dont know if its been mentioned, but the study Pete was talking about in this weeks (or might of been last weeks) video about heat, humidity, and the sun is officially going to be published next week.
> 
> It seems that SUNLIGHT DOES infact destroy COVID-19.
> 
> Could be good news for Disney and why they are talking about keeping as mush possible outside. Article mentioning how "Outdoor daytime environments are lower risk for transmission"
> 
> Official data will be released next week, but here is the article from last week.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/sunlight-des...ould-still-last-through-summer-200745675.html
> If this has been posted already mods please delete it.


This is great news but it doesn't kill the virus living within the carrier, so any indoor activity would still be a breeding ground for spread. Basically it is great news for beaches and parks, but unless Disney moves to only outdoor attractions the point is moot.


----------



## disney1474

Isn't it interesting though that with the many people who visited Disney World from Dec-mid March, from across the globe, that they couldn't trace people who were sick directly from visiting the parks?
I know they said one person unfortunately died and did visit Disney, i don't think there was any more.


----------



## yulilin3

juice0358 said:


> This is great news but it doesn't kill the virus living within the carrier, so any indoor activity would still be a breeding ground for spread. Basically it is great news for beaches and parks, but unless Disney moves to only outdoor attractions the point is moot.


The point isn't moot.  They can still use social distancing in indoor queues and attractions,  virtual queues,  fast passes....


----------



## whodatdare

So, 


juice0358 said:


> This is great news but it doesn't kill the virus living within the carrier, so any indoor activity would still be a breeding ground for spread. Basically it is great news for beaches and parks, but unless Disney moves to only outdoor attractions the point is moot.


So, masks on indoor attractions only? Makes sense to me  LOL.


----------



## juice0358

yulilin3 said:


> The point isn't moot.  They can still use social distancing in indoor queues and attractions,  virtual queues,  fast passes....


Agree to disagree, you have proven in this thread to have a very bias opinion. I understand that your loved ones work directly for the parks and you work indirectly for them, but peoples health should not be in jeopardy because a place as non-essential as Disney opened too soon and that is my opinion.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SJMajor67 said:


> Being talked about at the White House press briefing tonight that sunlight does kill the virus (as the yahoo article says as well). View attachment 490256


Hey-- thank you for this information. What is the location/timestamp for this infographic?


----------



## jerry557

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't even remember who said it, but the comment came up again that we don't "know" there will be 2nd waves. Except we do. Because every country that has reopened so far has had outbreaks.
> 
> https://trib.al/k7y3rhL
> 
> Now, take the source for what you will... The NY Post has published the story as well (same caveat)...
> 
> I'm definitely NOT saying to stay shut down until it's gone.  But... I think this is also so far from over. It'll be interesting to see what Disney's plans are for dealing with secondary and third waves, as well. I wonder if it's something they'll address in their announcements (whenever they come).
> 
> It's definitely something they really need to be considering. You can't just hire ppl back and then furlough them again in a couple months when cases spike again and keep doing that over and over.



I think it will become evident pretty soon they will have to start reopening things somehow. The protests are increasing around the world. France has had riots for the past 4 nights. They burned down a school last night.

Millions of people are out of work and can't find new jobs because everything is shut down. The news is absolutely nothing but negativity. No one can do anything because they are suppose to stay home. Government leaders and doctors refuse to give a solid timeframe and constantly moving the goalposts. It's just not going to be sustainable to keep what we are doing much longer....psychologically speaking. It's starting to wear people down.


----------



## yulilin3

juice0358 said:


> Agree to disagree, you have proven in this thread to have a very bias opinion. I understand that your loved ones work directly for the parks and you work indirectly for them, but peoples health should not be in jeopardy because a place as non-essential as Disney opened too soon and that is my opinion.


I don't think if you read through any of my posts you will read that i said i want them to open early,  i have said i miss it and I'll be there day one but i have never pushed for an immediate opening.  Regardless of what i want,   Disney will open,  too soon in most people's minds,  they will have measures in place that will not eliminate all risk (that's impossible) BUT if you decide to go take your own precautions,  i have said that it boils down to personal responsibility
And yes i have said that Disney being closed impacts the entire state economically,  especially central Florida,  90% of business from huge companies to mom and pop depend on Disney, and yes health comes before money,  but with measures in place and personal responsibility they can open and the risk will be the same as you going out in your own neck of the woods 
Again,  if you're afraid of the risk don't come. It really is that simple
I don't understand why the responsibility of people's health depends on Disney,  it doesn't,  it's on you


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> I think it will become evident pretty soon they will have to start reopening things somehow. The protests are increasing around the world. France has had riots for the past 4 nights. They burned down a school last night.
> 
> Millions of people are out of work and can't find new jobs because everything is shut down. The news is absolutely nothing but negativity. No one can do anything because they are suppose to stay home. Government leaders and doctors refuse to give a solid timeframe and constantly moving the goalposts. It's just not going to be sustainable to keep what we are doing much longer....psychologically speaking. It's starting to wear people down.



People riot when their sports team loses.   Theres never an excuse to riot.  If people riot, its because they want to, period.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think if you read through any of my posts you will read that i said i want them to open early,  i have said i miss it and I'll be there day one but i have never pushed for an immediate opening.  Regardless of what i want,   Disney will open,  too soon in most people's minds,  they will have measures in place that will not eliminate all risk (that's impossible) BUT if you decide to go take your own precautions,  i have said that it boils down to personal responsibility
> And yes i have said that Disney being closed impacts the entire state economically,  especially central Florida,  90% of business from huge companies to mom and pop depend on Disney, and yes health comes before money,  but with measures in place and personal responsibility they can open and the risk will be the same as you going out in your own neck of the woods
> Again,  if you're afraid of the risk don't come. It really is that simple
> I don't understand why the responsibility of people's health depends on Disney,  it doesn't,  it's on you



The biggest issue is that by going there and exposing yourself you then put other people at risk. Hopefully people self quarantine for 14 days after their trips once they reopen.


----------



## rteetz

I want to stop it before it becomes a thing but let’s refrain from the sunlight could kill the virus conversations. Thanks!


----------



## UOAP

Sarahslay said:


> That being said, conventioneers are no different than anyone else coming to the parks. We don't know what Disney is planning, and I'm hopeful that our current precautionary measures work enough by mid summer to not cause a huge problem. Social distancing will not keep this contained 100%, we all just need to do the best we can, and that's about it. My friend is also not really interested in going to this convention (she wasn't anyway) so she will probably end up not going, and already wasn't going to go to the parks at all, I'm sure she won't be the only one who decides not to go in the current climate.


Except conventions by their nature and design involve people from separate households interacting. Conventions have been linked to major outbreaks already.


----------



## xuxa777

cakebaker said:


> Interesting map, but whether one thinks it’s good or bad, a great many states are paying little attention to the guidelines. My state, Oklahoma, is set to let limited businesses open tomorrow, a full lift the end of the month with some guidelines likely to not be followed. The 2 bigger cities, OKC and Tulsa are keeping their restrictions fully in effect until May 1. But according to that chart, June is the soonest we should even begin to lighten up.



 The author of that model specifically said the government(s) should not make any decisions on just their model in regards to opening.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I want to stop it before it becomes a thing but let’s refrain from the sunlight could kill the virus conversations. Thanks!


My bad. I'll take the heat for starting it.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think if you read through any of my posts you will read that i said i want them to open early,  i have said i miss it and I'll be there day one but i have never pushed for an immediate opening.  Regardless of what i want,   Disney will open,  too soon in most people's minds,  they will have measures in place that will not eliminate all risk (that's impossible) BUT if you decide to go take your own precautions,  i have said that it boils down to personal responsibility
> And yes i have said that Disney being closed impacts the entire state economically,  especially central Florida,  90% of business from huge companies to mom and pop depend on Disney, and yes health comes before money,  but with measures in place and personal responsibility they can open and the risk will be the same as you going out in your own neck of the woods
> Again,  if you're afraid of the risk don't come. It really is that simple
> I don't understand why the responsibility of people's health depends on Disney,  it doesn't,  it's on you



I don't know what "personal responsibility" means above other than how it affects you.  I think the argument others are giving is how it may affect others.

Say you go to WDW, and you're careful but somehow it comes home with you.  Sure you took the precautions, but there are none that protect 100% and it was on your clothes or whatever you use to livestream.  OK a few days later now you have it but you don't know it because you are asymptomatic.  Now what?  Do you know you have it? No - so you have no reason to be tested.   But the next day you need some groceries at the store.  Oops, somehow you touched something after putting your mask on and getting virus on your hands, a can or a jar or a piece of fruit or a vegetable that you moved to get to the one you wanted.   Someone else has now grabbed it and will bring it home.  Yes, they were careful too, but nothing is 100%.  The difference here is that they only chose to go somewhere that was necessary - a grocery store, while you chose to go somewhere that was unnecessary - WDW.   They did not choose to go to WDW, maybe because they didn't think it was safe, but they got it from WDW anyway.  And you'll go back to WDW the following Monday still yes?  And so it goes.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't even remember who said it, but the comment came up again that we don't "know" there will be 2nd waves. Except we do. Because every country that has reopened so far has had outbreaks.
> 
> https://trib.al/k7y3rhL
> 
> Now, take the source for what you will... The NY Post has published the story as well (same caveat)...
> 
> I'm definitely NOT saying to stay shut down until it's gone.  But... I think this is also so far from over. It'll be interesting to see what Disney's plans are for dealing with secondary and third waves, as well. I wonder if it's something they'll address in their announcements (whenever they come).
> 
> It's definitely something they really need to be considering. You can't just hire ppl back and then furlough them again in a couple months when cases spike again and keep doing that over and over.



If you read the article. That is not a 2nd wave, it is an 'outbreak' from a person traveling from New York. They put more restrictions on inbound travelers and, if you test positive you get quarantined for 28 days and it looks like it went in place last week. Pretty much the plan we are doing here if gating criteria is not met/outbreak occurs, but with socialist flavor.


----------



## xuxa777

Endless scenarios can be concocted to try to justify any point, having everyone post different infection/non infection scenarios with shopping at a grocery store, after a Disney trip is getting a bit much.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/walt-disney-world-theme-park-hours-removed-through-may-16th/


----------



## charmed59

xuxa777 said:


> If you read the article. That is not a 2nd wave, it is an 'outbreak' from a person traveling from New York. They put more restrictions on inbound travelers and, if you test positive you get quarantined for 28 days and it looks like it went in place last week. Pretty much the plan we are doing here if gating criteria is not met/outbreak occurs, but with socialist flavor.


I read that article and it was terrifying.  Apparently the person traveling from New York, by the time they suspected her she did not test positive, but later they tested for antibodies and she did test positive which implies she had it at one time.  So their theory is she got home, with no symptoms, and immediately went into quarantine because she was coming from New York.  But some how, someone from her building got it from a hallway or door or elevator that she had been in despite not leaving her apartment after getting home.  

That neighbor did not become very sick, but got Mrs. Chan sick, who then went to the hospital, but was not immediately assumed to have COVID19 because she wasn’t around anyone who had left the country.  Mrs. Chan then infected people in the hospital, and from there it spread.

So the asymptomatic person, who quarantined anyway, was patient zero for something like 100 cases.  Imagine a asymptomatic person touching a queue line bar, or a jar of pasta sauce at the market, or the handle at the gas station.  It could happen anywhere.

We got to assume that’s not the usual transmission.  That would imply we could never go anywhere safely.


----------



## xuxa777

charmed59 said:


> I read that article and it was terrifying.  Apparently the person traveling from New York, by the time they suspected her she did not test positive, but later they tested for antibodies and she did test positive which implies she had it at one time.  So their theory is she got home, with no symptoms, and immediately went into quarantine because she was coming from New York.  But some how, someone from her building got it from a hallway or door or elevator that she had been in despite not leaving her apartment after getting home.
> 
> That neighbor did not become very sick, but got Mrs. Chan sick, who then went to the hospital, but was not immediately assumed to have COVID19 because she wasn’t around anyone who had left the country.  Mrs. Chan then infected people in the hospital, and from there it spread.
> 
> So the asymptomatic person, who quarantined anyway, was patient zero for something like 100 cases.  Imagine a asymptomatic person touching a queue line bar, or a jar of pasta sauce at the market, or the handle at the gas station.  It could happen anywhere.
> 
> We got to assume that’s not the usual transmission.  That would imply we could never go anywhere safely.



Most of if not all the articles in the Daily Mail are precisly written to intentionally terrify people. There is a off chance that "story" might be a tad exaggerated


----------



## mshanson3121

charmed59 said:


> I read that article and it was terrifying.  Apparently the person traveling from New York, by the time they suspected her she did not test positive, but later they tested for antibodies and she did test positive which implies she had it at one time.  So their theory is she got home, with no symptoms, and immediately went into quarantine because she was coming from New York.  But some how, someone from her building got it from a hallway or door or elevator that she had been in despite not leaving her apartment after getting home.
> 
> That neighbor did not become very sick, but got Mrs. Chan sick, who then went to the hospital, but was not immediately assumed to have COVID19 because she wasn’t around anyone who had left the country.  Mrs. Chan then infected people in the hospital, and from there it spread.
> 
> So the asymptomatic person, who quarantined anyway, was patient zero for something like 100 cases.  Imagine a asymptomatic person touching a queue line bar, or a jar of pasta sauce at the market, or the handle at the gas station.  It could happen anywhere.
> 
> We got to assume that’s not the usual transmission.  That would imply we could never go anywhere safely.



She would be a super-spreader, for sure. Thankfully there hasn't been a lot of them, but there definitely have been some.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> If you read the article. That is not a 2nd wave, it is an 'outbreak' from a person traveling from New York. They put more restrictions on inbound travelers and, if you test positive you get quarantined for 28 days and it looks like it went in place last week. Pretty much the plan we are doing here if gating criteria is not met/outbreak occurs, but with socialist flavor.



We can quibble over what to call it. The fact (and the point of sharing) is one person has infected over 70 people and has single handedly shut down a city of millions. But, since I know it's coming, please go ahead and tell us all why its not a big deal and why the possibility of it happening here isn't something that needs to be taken into consideration


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> I want to stop it before it becomes a thing but let’s refrain from the sunlight could kill the virus conversations. Thanks!


Not exactly the same...I read Universal is considering using UV to sanitize 3 D glasses


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Another update.. re: Moonlight Magic at Typhoon Lagoon

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/mem...n-lagoon-moonlight-magic-registration-delayed


----------



## rpb718

You can't argue with or against a closed mind.  Everyone needs to chill and open their minds.  Everyone wants WDW to open.  The when or how is out of our control.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

disney1474 said:


> Isn't it interesting though that with the many people who visited Disney World from Dec-mid March, from across the globe, that they couldn't trace people who were sick directly from visiting the parks?
> I know they said one person unfortunately died and did visit Disney, i don't think there was any more.



I spent a week at WDW in early Feb.  About a week after I got home, had a low fever for a few days, pounding headache and dry cough. Luckily it didn't last long, about 3-4 days.  I'd love to get the antibody test.


----------



## LSUmiss

yankeesfan123 said:


> And that persons choice affects his friends, family, co-workers, neighbors....


Couldn’t you just choose to stay away from those ppl when you return? And those ppl who aren’t going out b/c they’re at risk or still concerned would likely still stay quarantined so my choice shouldn’t effect anyone who isn’t already be out & about.


----------



## LSUmiss

disney1474 said:


> Isn't it interesting though that with the many people who visited Disney World from Dec-mid March, from across the globe, that they couldn't trace people who were sick directly from visiting the parks?
> I know they said one person unfortunately died and did visit Disney, i don't think there was any more.


I keep saying this & we were there during that period. Perhaps we are among the asymptomatic group or have just been lucky, but as far as I know, there hasn’t been an outbreak reported among CMs either.


----------



## Aron1012

@yulilin3 u made my year educating me about the ignore button.  That makes reading this thread so much better. 

I'm on Board of a local Y.  Was incredible to see the varying opinions about when to reopen it at meeting today.  There is just so many unknowns at this point.  And we're a small facility in a county with less than 10 total cases where none were hospitalized and all have already recovered.  I can't imagine how grueling this decision (and it's countless number of variations and impacts) must be for a Global icon like Disney. 

It's going to be very easy for people to criticize leaders for decisions they make either way, but given all the unknowns of this situation I certainly don't envy them trying to make a balanced choice.


----------



## Minnie368

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I spent a week at WDW in early Feb.  About a week after I got home, had a low fever for a few days, pounding headache and dry cough. Luckily it didn't last long, about 3-4 days.  I'd love to get the antibody test.


My family was at wdw in January. While there DH and DS became sick with low fever and sore throat that lasted just a couple days. When we came home DD18 got so sick. Fever that lasted 9 days, worst sore throat she’s ever had, and difficulty breathing. Strep, influenza A and B all negative. I would love to get my family tested. I never had any symptoms. We could be the perfect example of covid ranging from asymptomatic, to mild symptoms, to more severe. None of us bad enough to be hospitalized but none of us in a high risk category.


----------



## mshanson3121

Minnie368 said:


> My family was at wdw in January. While there DH and DS became sick with low fever and sore throat that lasted just a couple days. When we came home DD18 got so sick. Fever that lasted 9 days, worst sore throat she’s ever had, and difficulty breathing. Strep, influenza A and B all negative. I would love to get my family tested. I never had any symptoms. We could be the perfect example of covid ranging from asymptomatic, to mild symptoms, to more severe. None of us bad enough to be hospitalized but none of us in a high risk category.



I'm sure there were many cases linked to Disney. They just went unrealized because they went undiagnosed. We can't forget, the US didn't really start to take Covid seriously until shortly before Disney shut down. And, initially, the only people being tested were those who had traveled internationally. And the US wasn't good at contact tracing as a whole. 

Even here in Canada, it was similar - the only people they would test initially were those who had traveled. DD and I both had illnesses in late Feb/early March that fit Covid, but they wouldn't test us because we hadn't travelled.


----------



## orangetree

Jrb1979 said:


> No they aren't but for the most part the people of Sweden are staying home by choice, practicing social distancing and not going to work if sick. None of which would work here. Most Americans wouldn't do any of those if they were only asked instead of forced too.


exactly this. As with everyone here, I'd love if disney could open up without having to worry about people who wouldn't follow social distancing guidelines or self identify symptoms after spending thousands on a flight and hotel, but unfortunately we just can't trust that everyone will do it. Look at how beaches were crowded as soon as they were opened in places. It's going to be a challenge for everyone as it has been with social distancing and self quarantining, but I believe we can continue along the path we have for at least as long as our experts think is sane, and we can save as many lives as possible along the way. 

Disney will happen eventually, let's all just focus on how many people we can keep safe until it makes sense to open the parks again. We are all eager to have some pixie dust again!


----------



## Lewisc

jerry557 said:


> (Or how some people in this forum here think Disney should throw people out of the parks if they aren't wearing a mask.)


I think people who aren't willing to follow whatever rules Disney sets up should skip a trip. Other guests should respect policy and other guests.

Optional face mask. Don't hassle guests who choose not to wear one.

Disney requires a mask. Wear one or don't go. Yes, if its required Disney should evict guests who don't comply.


----------



## jerry557

orangetree said:


> exactly this. As with everyone here, I'd love if disney could open up without having to worry about people who wouldn't follow social distancing guidelines or self identify symptoms after spending thousands on a flight and hotel, but unfortunately we just can't trust that everyone will do it. Look at how beaches were crowded as soon as they were opened in places. It's going to be a challenge for everyone as it has been with social distancing and self quarantining, but I believe we can continue along the path we have for at least as long as our experts think is sane, and we can save as many lives as possible along the way.
> 
> Disney will happen eventually, let's all just focus on how many people we can keep safe until it makes sense to open the parks again. We are all eager to have some pixie dust again!



But shouldnt there be some self-responsibility and judgement here? I mean if you are 70 and have COPD, I don't think you'll be spending thousands of dollars to visit Disney World this June or July. If you do, and you catch it, then I don't think there is anyone to blame but yourself. No one forced you to take that trip when you knew it was high risk.

Anyone that is going to Disney when they first reopen is likely going to be people who at least believe that they are low risk. Most people who are young, healthy, and have strong immune systems are not even getting any symptoms. So being around those people and being high risk is a bad idea. This is not fair, but that's how this virus is. The 1918 Spanish Flu killed mainly young people. COVID is going after the old.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> But shouldnt there be some self-responsibility and judgement here? I mean if you are 70 and have COPD, I don't think you'll be spending thousands of dollars to visit Disney World this June or July. If you do, and you catch it, then I don't think there is anyone to blame but yourself. No one forced you to take that trip when you knew it was high risk.
> 
> Anyone that is going to Disney when they first reopen is likely going to be people who at least believe that they are low risk. Most people who are young, healthy, and have strong immune systems are not even getting any symptoms. So being around those people and being high risk is a bad idea. This is not fair, but that's how this virus is. The 1918 Spanish Flu killed mainly young people. COVID is going after the old.


I'm guessing you are against the measures that being talked about being put in place?


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm guessing you are against the measures that being talked about being put in place?



I don't have a problem with most of it. But I'm not in favor of mandatory masks for guests. It can be encouraged. That's fine. And if people want to wear them, that's fine. But I think the overall benefit is statistically insignificant and not worth the problems and energy with trying to enforce it. CMs at re-opening at going to be busy enough and lot put on their shoulders. Constantly yelling at people to "PUT ON YOUR MASK!" in 90 degree Florida humid heat is going to be a taxing and a futile endeavor.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> Says someone who has ignored the studies of outdoor transmission and the virus half-life when exposed to UV rays/heat/humidity.



Says someone who doesn't understand how that works. It's not killed instantly. It has to land on a surface and be exposed in direct sunlight for a full 2 minutes in perfect conditions. A cram-packed 4th of July event is still going to be a big risk, sunshine or not. 

The article specifically said: "He (the scientist) also said it would be ‘irresponsible’ to say that summer weather would kill the virus, meaning people could ignore current social distancing guidelines and stay at home orders to go out and see friends as well as family. He also warned that the virus could survive outside in warm weather if it was not exposed to direct sunlight."

Is it good news? Yes, definitely. Does it mean large crowds and gathering are safe? Nope.


----------



## orangetree

jerry557 said:


> I don't have a problem with most of it. But I'm not in favor of mandatory masks for guests. It can be encouraged. That's fine. And if people want to wear them, that's fine. But I think the overall benefit is statistically insignificant and not worth the problems and energy with trying to enforce it. CMs at re-opening at going to be busy enough and lot put on their shoulders. Constantly yelling at people to "PUT ON YOUR MASK!" in 90 degree Florida humid heat is going to be a taxing and a futile endeavor.


this is exactly why we need to hold off on opening the parks for a while longer. people don't listen. even if they have the best intentions, some folks might spread things without knowing. also, id argue some people will see the parks opening as a sign that it isn't as big of a deal as it is. again, id love the parks to open soon, but it just doesn't seem like a good idea, especially considering the trade off.


----------



## jerry557

orangetree said:


> this is exactly why we need to hold off on opening the parks for a while longer. people don't listen. even if they have the best intentions, some folks might spread things without knowing. also, id argue some people will see the parks opening as a sign that it isn't as big of a deal as it is. again, id love the parks to open soon, but it just doesn't seem like a good idea, especially considering the trade off.



But that won't matter. If you want to open in July or October, it doesn't make any difference. If people don't want to wear masks in June, they wont want to wear them in October either.


----------



## UOAP

LSUmiss said:


> Couldn’t you just choose to stay away from those ppl when you return? And those ppl who aren’t going out b/c they’re at risk or still concerned would likely still stay quarantined so my choice shouldn’t effect anyone who isn’t already be out & about.


I think the issue is after we try to reopen offices. The majority of Americans fall into a higher risk category. Their businesses won't support the majority staying home after that. So Joe Office Worker goes to work. But Disney Dave who works with Joe brings back the virus from Disney and exposes Joe in the elevator. Not sure how Dave can take another 2 weeks off work to quarantine after his Disney trip. If I were Joe and Dave's company, I would be pretty upset that Dave brought back a virus that infected my staff because he wanted to go to a theme park. This is the problem I see. I see companies wanting to restrict high risk travel among their workers for a while.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I don't understand minimizing the fear, desperation and uncertainty of the people who are out of work right now. I'm watching it unfold with friends and family members.



And I don't understand the amount of people unable to read or understand the context of what they're reading. Yet, here we are.


----------



## rpb718

I think masks should not be mandatory.  But I also I think Disney CMs should be walking around the parks, and for those groups they observe following the social distancing suggestions and all wearing masks they can stop them and give them some anytime FP+s (or allow their MDE to select anytime virtual queue - I think we need a new VQ acronym if virtual queues are the next thing).


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I say screw it all. Open everything up. Disney, Universal, Sea World, everything.  If your scared you will catch Covid-19 then stay home. I for one will be out at my favorite restaurant as soon as they open on Monday. Disney? Maybe not. Though we have upcoming trips, if the experience is less but the price is the same we will cancel. Already sold off some Disney stock and with the refunds I will get from our reservations, a new in ground pool is right around the corner.


----------



## Jrb1979

rpb718 said:


> I think masks should not be mandatory.  But I also I think Disney CMs should be walking around the parks, and for those groups they observe following the social distancing suggestions and all wearing masks they can stop them and give them some anytime FP+s (or allow their MDE to select anytime virtual queue - I think we need a new VQ acronym if virtual queues are the next thing).


Social distancing is not going to a suggestion. If you look at what Shanghai is doing, its going to be a mandatory thing in queues. If you don't like wearing a mask then don't go.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Social distancing is not going to a suggestion. If you look at what Shanghai is doing, its going to be a mandatory thing in queues. If you don't like wearing a mask then don't go.



I just can't imagine that mask in 96 degrees with a dew point of 79. People will pass out!


----------



## Jrb1979

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I say screw it all. Open everything up. Disney, Universal, Sea World, everything.  If your scared you will catch Covid-19 then stay home. I for one will be out at my favorite restaurant as soon as they open on Monday. Disney? Maybe not. Though we have upcoming trips, if the experience is less but the price is the same we will cancel. Already sold off some Disney stock and with the refunds I will get from our reservations, a new in ground pool is right around the corner.


There's only a small percentage that are wanting a lockdown til there is a vaccine. Most agree with slowly reopening the economy. It feels like there is more on the other side with opening everything now and let the chips fall where they may. IMO the plan they have to reopen things is the right one. I hope they implement what they are doing in Shanghai Disney here. Maybe not the QR thing but the rest would make everyone feel safe and that's what Disney would like.


----------



## UOAP

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I say screw it all. Open everything up. Disney, Universal, Sea World, everything.  If your scared you will catch Covid-19 then stay home. I for one will be out at my favorite restaurant as soon as they open on Monday. Disney? Maybe not. Though we have upcoming trips, if the experience is less but the price is more we will cancel. Already sold off some Disney stock and with the refunds I will get from our reservations, a new in ground pool is right around the corner.


The problem is that all those people can't stay at home forever and they are the majority of the American workforce. They will need to go to work when their businesses open up. And all those "screw it all- open everything up" people will bring the virus to them. And even if you don't care about them, you are putting yourself at higher risk if you fall and shatter your leg and there isn't a clean OR to fix you up because we are have been overwhelmed with COVID patients. No one gets out of this unaffected. We have to be thoughtful about this.


----------



## dynastyyanks

Minnie368 said:


> My family was at wdw in January. While there DH and DS became sick with low fever and sore throat that lasted just a couple days. When we came home DD18 got so sick. Fever that lasted 9 days, worst sore throat she’s ever had, and difficulty breathing. Strep, influenza A and B all negative. I would love to get my family tested. I never had any symptoms. We could be the perfect example of covid ranging from asymptomatic, to mild symptoms, to more severe. None of us bad enough to be hospitalized but none of us in a high risk category.



My family was also in WDW in January. Apparently when my mom went home, she had a case of the flu worse than any she's ever had. It knocked her out of commission for a couple weeks and primarily manifested through a bad cough. I think there's a bit too much of "I've been sick in the last 4 months, I wonder if I had it", but I DO wonder.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> But there is a possibility of Dave getting the virus from anywhere once restrictions are lifted. Could be from nurse Nancy who went to Walmart to get groceries after her shift.


There is but that's also why Disney is most likely going to put measures in to limit the chance of exposure.


----------



## UOAP

LSUmiss said:


> But there is a possibility of Dave getting the virus from anywhere once restrictions are lifted. Could be from nurse Nancy who went to Walmart to get groceries after her shift.


True. But at Walmart she is being forced to social distance, forced to wear a mask, only touches the product she buys. Most healthcare workers are changing either in the hospital or go directly home and change before entering their home. They are worried about this disease. There is a much lower risk of spread than in a crowded theme park where people (especially kids) are touching everything, and there is a new opportunity for viral influx from every group coming from out of town. And where people by definition aren't very worried about the disease (or else they wouldn't be there).


----------



## LSUmiss

UOAP said:


> True. But at Walmart she is being forced to social distance, forced to wear a mask, only touches the product she buys. Most healthcare workers are changing either in the hospital or go directly home and change before entering their home. They are worried about this disease. There is a much lower risk of spread than in a crowded theme park where people (especially kids) are touching everything, and there is a new opportunity for viral influx from every group coming from out of town. And where people by definition aren't very worried about the disease (or else they wouldn't be there).


I guess I’m picturing it where Disney wouldn’t be open until most places are. So, at that point, infection can come from anywhere.


----------



## rteetz

Can’t even enjoy myself for a couple hours...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## kittlesona

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253753187363946496


Have we heard if this auto enrollment is helping or hurting the unemployment system? I'd hate to think that this isn't helping people get money that I'm sure they need.


----------



## rteetz

kittlesona said:


> Have we heard if this auto enrollment is helping or hurting the unemployment system? I'd hate to think that this isn't helping people get money that I'm sure they need.


I have not seen specifics but I have heard its quite a slow process in Florida.


----------



## yulilin3

kittlesona said:


> Have we heard if this auto enrollment is helping or hurting the unemployment system? I'd hate to think that this isn't helping people get money that I'm sure they need.


Wdw workers were put into the system this past Monday and no one has received answer yet.  Someone posted to be patient and they should have a way to login to check status on Monday.  As of now the state had only paid 14% of people enrolled since March


----------



## mikebb

kittlesona said:


> Have we heard if this auto enrollment is helping or hurting the unemployment system? I'd hate to think that this isn't helping people get money that I'm sure they need.



Per the linked article, that's precisely what this is supposed to help alleviate:

_Gov. Ron DeSantis has said the plan to auto-enroll workers from Disney and other large companies is a way the help the state's unemployment benefits system, which has been overwhelmed with new claims and technical issues. He added that the auto-enroll process would not mean Disney workers would skip ahead of those who have applied. _


----------



## rteetz

*News from DVC*

“Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,

I hope you and your family are staying healthy and doing well during these trying times. The impacts of COVID-19 are testing us all in ways we never imagined, yet we continue to be inspired by stories of care and compassion in our local communities and around the world.

Our team at Disney Vacation Club is deeply appreciative of the patience and understanding shown by our Members – and the helpful feedback and kind thoughts shared with our Cast.

Looking ahead to better days, our team is committed to keeping you informed and providing flexibility in your membership given the unique circumstances of this crisis. Based on your feedback, we are taking additional actions beyond those we previously shared with you:

We know that some Members had reservations for Disney Vacation Club resort stays during the closure period using points that are set to expire. 2019 Use Year points for April and June that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for these reservations will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. 2018 Use Year points for April and June that were banked into 2019 and used for these reservations will be extended for six months from their current expiration date. Please note this temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. In addition, to better support Member availability, Disney Vacation Club will not extend the life of our expiring developer points.

In light of this and to help with resort availability in the coming year, beginning today Members who want to borrow points to complete a reservation will temporarily only be able to borrow up to 50 percent of their future Use Year points per contract, as permitted by your Home Rules and Regulations. Doing this will help manage inventory and accommodate more Members who want to schedule their vacations once the resorts reopen. Points already borrowed for a stay outside the closure period will be honored, even if they are above the 50 percent threshold. We will continue to monitor our inventory and re-evaluate, with the goal of returning to our standard policy as soon as it is appropriate to do so.

Finally, some Members have had questions about how the closure is affecting their association’s annual dues. While lower operating costs are anticipated for each condominium association because of the closures, there are many unknowns ahead as the resorts return to operation. Our commitment to Guest and Cast safety remains our top priority, and changes may be implemented to the way we operate, which may add some new costs. Given the unique circumstances of this situation, the proposal is to issue a credit to Members in mid-December as part of the distribution of Annual Dues Statements for 2021 if their association has an operating surplus (as opposed to rolling all surpluses into reserves).

These changes should provide helpful support to the entire membership as our team works toward making Disney magic for you and your loved ones just as soon as possible. We will continue to evaluate the situation, make changes to policies as they become necessary and keep you updated. More information on these policy changes can be found on our website, www.disneyvacationclub.com.

All of us at Disney Vacation Club are thinking of you and your families and can’t wait to welcome you home.

All the best,

Signature
Terri A. Schultz
Senior Vice President”


----------



## jcf8037

rteetz said:


> *News from DVC*
> 
> “Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> 
> I hope you and your family are staying healthy and doing well during these trying times. The impacts of COVID-19 are testing us all in ways we never imagined, yet we continue to be inspired by stories of care and compassion in our local communities and around the world.
> 
> Our team at Disney Vacation Club is deeply appreciative of the patience and understanding shown by our Members – and the helpful feedback and kind thoughts shared with our Cast.
> 
> Looking ahead to better days, our team is committed to keeping you informed and providing flexibility in your membership given the unique circumstances of this crisis. Based on your feedback, we are taking additional actions beyond those we previously shared with you:
> 
> We know that some Members had reservations for Disney Vacation Club resort stays during the closure period using points that are set to expire. 2019 Use Year points for April and June that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for these reservations will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. 2018 Use Year points for April and June that were banked into 2019 and used for these reservations will be extended for six months from their current expiration date. Please note this temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. In addition, to better support Member availability, Disney Vacation Club will not extend the life of our expiring developer points.
> 
> In light of this and to help with resort availability in the coming year, beginning today Members who want to borrow points to complete a reservation will temporarily only be able to borrow up to 50 percent of their future Use Year points per contract, as permitted by your Home Rules and Regulations. Doing this will help manage inventory and accommodate more Members who want to schedule their vacations once the resorts reopen. Points already borrowed for a stay outside the closure period will be honored, even if they are above the 50 percent threshold. We will continue to monitor our inventory and re-evaluate, with the goal of returning to our standard policy as soon as it is appropriate to do so.
> 
> Finally, some Members have had questions about how the closure is affecting their association’s annual dues. While lower operating costs are anticipated for each condominium association because of the closures, there are many unknowns ahead as the resorts return to operation. Our commitment to Guest and Cast safety remains our top priority, and changes may be implemented to the way we operate, which may add some new costs. Given the unique circumstances of this situation, the proposal is to issue a credit to Members in mid-December as part of the distribution of Annual Dues Statements for 2021 if their association has an operating surplus (as opposed to rolling all surpluses into reserves).
> 
> These changes should provide helpful support to the entire membership as our team works toward making Disney magic for you and your loved ones just as soon as possible. We will continue to evaluate the situation, make changes to policies as they become necessary and keep you updated. More information on these policy changes can be found on our website, www.disneyvacationclub.com.
> 
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club are thinking of you and your families and can’t wait to welcome you home.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Signature
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President”


This actually implies an impending resort opening - they must have a clear idea of how many points will be extended forward, and that it won't affect the August use year. May cause some booking difficulties in DVC, but good news for an idea of opening time frame!


----------



## rteetz

Let's stick to theme park operations here please. Discussing what the parks may look like can be held in the other thread.


----------



## kittlesona

jcf8037 said:


> This actually implies an impending resort opening - they must have a clear idea of how many points will be extended forward, and that it won't affect the August use year. May cause some booking difficulties in DVC, but good news for an idea of opening time frame!


I think it also shows another data point that October is the absolute worst case scenario at the moment.  April use year points extended by 6 months gets you to October.


----------



## shanes17

rteetz said:


> *News from DVC*
> 
> “Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> 
> I hope you and your family are staying healthy and doing well during these trying times. The impacts of COVID-19 are testing us all in ways we never imagined, yet we continue to be inspired by stories of care and compassion in our local communities and around the world.
> 
> Our team at Disney Vacation Club is deeply appreciative of the patience and understanding shown by our Members – and the helpful feedback and kind thoughts shared with our Cast.
> 
> Looking ahead to better days, our team is committed to keeping you informed and providing flexibility in your membership given the unique circumstances of this crisis. Based on your feedback, we are taking additional actions beyond those we previously shared with you:
> 
> We know that some Members had reservations for Disney Vacation Club resort stays during the closure period using points that are set to expire. 2019 Use Year points for April and June that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for these reservations will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. 2018 Use Year points for April and June that were banked into 2019 and used for these reservations will be extended for six months from their current expiration date. Please note this temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. In addition, to better support Member availability, Disney Vacation Club will not extend the life of our expiring developer points.
> 
> In light of this and to help with resort availability in the coming year, beginning today Members who want to borrow points to complete a reservation will temporarily only be able to borrow up to 50 percent of their future Use Year points per contract, as permitted by your Home Rules and Regulations. Doing this will help manage inventory and accommodate more Members who want to schedule their vacations once the resorts reopen. Points already borrowed for a stay outside the closure period will be honored, even if they are above the 50 percent threshold. We will continue to monitor our inventory and re-evaluate, with the goal of returning to our standard policy as soon as it is appropriate to do so.
> 
> Finally, some Members have had questions about how the closure is affecting their association’s annual dues. While lower operating costs are anticipated for each condominium association because of the closures, there are many unknowns ahead as the resorts return to operation. Our commitment to Guest and Cast safety remains our top priority, and changes may be implemented to the way we operate, which may add some new costs. Given the unique circumstances of this situation, the proposal is to issue a credit to Members in mid-December as part of the distribution of Annual Dues Statements for 2021 if their association has an operating surplus (as opposed to rolling all surpluses into reserves).
> 
> These changes should provide helpful support to the entire membership as our team works toward making Disney magic for you and your loved ones just as soon as possible. We will continue to evaluate the situation, make changes to policies as they become necessary and keep you updated. More information on these policy changes can be found on our website, www.disneyvacationclub.com.
> 
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club are thinking of you and your families and can’t wait to welcome you home.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Signature
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President”



Good info, does this mean they anticipate staying closed through June? It would appear that way, but would like to hear others thoughts on the mention of June points being banked.


----------



## little_orange_bird

jcf8037 said:


> This actually implies an impending resort opening - they must have a clear idea of how many points will be extended forward, and that it won't affect the August use year. May cause some booking difficulties in DVC, but good news for an idea of opening time frame!



that’s EXACTLY what I thought- they’re getting ready and gearing up for something.


----------



## jcf8037

kittlesona said:


> I think it also shows another data point that October is the absolute worst case scenario at the moment.  April use year points extended by 6 months gets you to October.



The 6 month extension appears to be for banked 2018 points that were set to expire.  I think we're looking at a June - July at the latest- opening, because of the timing of this release and the absence of the August use year being involved.


----------



## little_orange_bird

shanes17 said:


> Good info, does this mean they anticipate staying closed through June? It would appear that way, but would like to hear others thoughts on the mention of June points being banked.



Im wondering if the resorts will be open in June, but they’re allowing that for people who might not feel comfortable yet?(unlike me. I have a July reservation and if they’re open I’m going!)


----------



## jcf8037

shanes17 said:


> Good info, does this mean they anticipate staying closed through June? It would appear that way, but would like to hear others thoughts on the mention of June points being banked.



June 2019 use year points would expire May 31.  So this implies the possibility of a June 1 or later opening, but not getting too close to that August 2019 use year expiration


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> I have not seen specifics but I have heard its quite a slow process in Florida.



I've only seen lots of anecdotal evidence and experienced it myself. I doubt the people it's worked for are online talking about how great it was though. But it seems like it's impossible for anyone to even get in or talk to anyone. I still have no idea if I am even eligible to receive the unemployment I am autoenrolled for.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> *News from DVC*
> 
> “Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> 
> I hope you and your family are staying healthy and doing well during these trying times. The impacts of COVID-19 are testing us all in ways we never imagined, yet we continue to be inspired by stories of care and compassion in our local communities and around the world.
> 
> Our team at Disney Vacation Club is deeply appreciative of the patience and understanding shown by our Members – and the helpful feedback and kind thoughts shared with our Cast.
> 
> Looking ahead to better days, our team is committed to keeping you informed and providing flexibility in your membership given the unique circumstances of this crisis. Based on your feedback, we are taking additional actions beyond those we previously shared with you:
> 
> We know that some Members had reservations for Disney Vacation Club resort stays during the closure period using points that are set to expire. 2019 Use Year points for April and June that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for these reservations will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. 2018 Use Year points for April and June that were banked into 2019 and used for these reservations will be extended for six months from their current expiration date. Please note this temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. In addition, to better support Member availability, Disney Vacation Club will not extend the life of our expiring developer points.
> 
> In light of this and to help with resort availability in the coming year, beginning today Members who want to borrow points to complete a reservation will temporarily only be able to borrow up to 50 percent of their future Use Year points per contract, as permitted by your Home Rules and Regulations. Doing this will help manage inventory and accommodate more Members who want to schedule their vacations once the resorts reopen. Points already borrowed for a stay outside the closure period will be honored, even if they are above the 50 percent threshold. We will continue to monitor our inventory and re-evaluate, with the goal of returning to our standard policy as soon as it is appropriate to do so.
> 
> Finally, some Members have had questions about how the closure is affecting their association’s annual dues. While lower operating costs are anticipated for each condominium association because of the closures, there are many unknowns ahead as the resorts return to operation. Our commitment to Guest and Cast safety remains our top priority, and changes may be implemented to the way we operate, which may add some new costs. Given the unique circumstances of this situation, the proposal is to issue a credit to Members in mid-December as part of the distribution of Annual Dues Statements for 2021 if their association has an operating surplus (as opposed to rolling all surpluses into reserves).
> 
> These changes should provide helpful support to the entire membership as our team works toward making Disney magic for you and your loved ones just as soon as possible. We will continue to evaluate the situation, make changes to policies as they become necessary and keep you updated. More information on these policy changes can be found on our website, www.disneyvacationclub.com.
> 
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club are thinking of you and your families and can’t wait to welcome you home.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Signature
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President”


They’ll get killed by owners for this but this is much more generous than I expected.


----------



## xuxa777

With this news from DVC and the cheer and volleyball competitions it is becoming more evident that they have a working date of June for the resorts and July for the parks, with a possible soft opening the parks in late June, so sticking with my prediction of Springs May, resorts June, and parks July.


----------



## Searc

CastAStone said:


> They’ll get killed by owners for this but this is much more generous than I expected.


I only know the basics about DVC, but I think what they're doing is pretty generous, all considering. There is obviously some catch I'm missing.


----------



## Searc

xuxa777 said:


> With this news from DVC and the cheer and volleyball competitions it is becoming more evident that they have a working date of June for the resorts and July for the parks, with a possible soft opening the parks in late June, so sticking with my prediction of Springs May, resorts June, and parks July.


The cheer and VB competitions were confirmed to be continuing? I have not seen that information.


----------



## CastAStone

Searc said:


> I only know the basics about DVC, but I think what they're doing is pretty generous, all considering. There is obviously some catch I'm missing.


Suspending borrowing to 50% is going to hurt people who go every other year. They’ll either have to have a shorter stay or stay at Old Key West, with its more generous points chart.


----------



## khmoorefield

It's nice that DVC is extending points 6-12 months depending, but what's the likelihood that dates are going to have availability in that time frame (especially the 6 month window).  Guess using up some points is a "better than nothing" situation. We've rented points from DVC Store (April originally, rebooked to July) and the members points expire July 31.  Hoping everything opens early June so I can feel it out before I take my toddler into the parks and DH is a cancer survivor  (mostly concerned for airplane than WDW)


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> The cheer and VB competitions were confirmed to be continuing? I have not seen that information.



Over in the modifications thread


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Searc said:


> The cheer and VB competitions were confirmed to be continuing? I have not seen that information.



The Summit Cheer website says they’re working on a tentative date with Disney for late June. Nothing firm yet, still in discussion with more info to follow next week.  Also says that if June dates can not be worked out, that they will not go into July and consider the season completed as it stands now.


----------



## jerry557

Still speculation of course. But it would seem possible that DVC expects a reopening of some kind by June 1. Maybe at least the DVC resorts, even if the parks are still closed. If they extend this offer into the August UY, the math gets messy. So they must believe the damage will be largely limited to April and June UYs.


----------



## joelanza5

someone just posted this on another thread.  Not sure if this is the one everyone's talking about...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253533682566148096


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

joelanza5 said:


> someone just posted this on another thread.  Not sure if this is the one everyone's talking about...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253533682566148096


Looks like Worlds cancelled, Summit still is on. 
I am parroting the other Convo.


----------



## Searc

CastAStone said:


> Suspending borrowing to 50% is going to hurt people who go every other year. They’ll either have to have a shorter stay or stay at Old Key West, with its more generous points chart.


They had to do something to curb reservations, because otherwise demand will far exceed supply. At least it's only temporary, though they don't say for how long.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> *News from DVC*
> 
> “Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> 
> I hope you and your family are staying healthy and doing well during these trying times. The impacts of COVID-19 are testing us all in ways we never imagined, yet we continue to be inspired by stories of care and compassion in our local communities and around the world.
> 
> Our team at Disney Vacation Club is deeply appreciative of the patience and understanding shown by our Members – and the helpful feedback and kind thoughts shared with our Cast.
> 
> Looking ahead to better days, our team is committed to keeping you informed and providing flexibility in your membership given the unique circumstances of this crisis. Based on your feedback, we are taking additional actions beyond those we previously shared with you:
> 
> We know that some Members had reservations for Disney Vacation Club resort stays during the closure period using points that are set to expire. 2019 Use Year points for April and June that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for these reservations will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. 2018 Use Year points for April and June that were banked into 2019 and used for these reservations will be extended for six months from their current expiration date. Please note this temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. In addition, to better support Member availability, Disney Vacation Club will not extend the life of our expiring developer points.
> 
> In light of this and to help with resort availability in the coming year, beginning today Members who want to borrow points to complete a reservation will temporarily only be able to borrow up to 50 percent of their future Use Year points per contract, as permitted by your Home Rules and Regulations. Doing this will help manage inventory and accommodate more Members who want to schedule their vacations once the resorts reopen. Points already borrowed for a stay outside the closure period will be honored, even if they are above the 50 percent threshold. We will continue to monitor our inventory and re-evaluate, with the goal of returning to our standard policy as soon as it is appropriate to do so.
> 
> Finally, some Members have had questions about how the closure is affecting their association’s annual dues. While lower operating costs are anticipated for each condominium association because of the closures, there are many unknowns ahead as the resorts return to operation. Our commitment to Guest and Cast safety remains our top priority, and changes may be implemented to the way we operate, which may add some new costs. Given the unique circumstances of this situation, the proposal is to issue a credit to Members in mid-December as part of the distribution of Annual Dues Statements for 2021 if their association has an operating surplus (as opposed to rolling all surpluses into reserves).
> 
> These changes should provide helpful support to the entire membership as our team works toward making Disney magic for you and your loved ones just as soon as possible. We will continue to evaluate the situation, make changes to policies as they become necessary and keep you updated. More information on these policy changes can be found on our website, www.disneyvacationclub.com.
> 
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club are thinking of you and your families and can’t wait to welcome you home.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Signature
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President”



As a DVC member who often borrows points, I am happy to see they didn’t completely suspend borrowing, which I feared could be the solution. A 50% borrowing restriction seems reasonable to solve the problem.

Who knows when we will feel personally comfortable enough to use our points & go back, but IMO this is a reasonable solution to extend the life of points for those who would have completely lost them due to the closure.

I’m just happy they didn’t totally suspend borrowing.


----------



## joelanza5

I know nothing about the world of cheer.  But the varsity.com website has this language on it....

*"Updated 4.24.20:* All #AllStarStrong events scheduled through June 30, 2020 have been cancelled. Teams may transfer funds for these events to end-of-season event options, the 2020-2021 season, or request a refund. We are going to do our very best to meet our standard company refund policy of approximately 4-6 weeks; however, due to the 100+ events that have been cancelled or postponed, as well as social distancing and our employees working from home, it could extend to 6-8 weeks. We ask that you please bear with us as we work through these requests.

An update regarding The Summit Championships was sent out to Gym Owners and Coaches. Out of respect for programs and their ability to communicate with their teams, this page will be updated with more information early next week."

Doesn't that earliest post from Cheer Updates, apologizing for leaking information before individual gyms could speak to their teams, allude to the fact that that would be cancelled too?


----------



## tinkerhon

little_orange_bird said:


> Im wondering if the resorts will be open in June, but they’re allowing that for people who might not feel comfortable yet?(unlike me. I have a July reservation and if they’re open I’m going!)



Right there with ya !!!


----------



## Sandiz08

joelanza5 said:


> I know nothing about the world of cheer.  But the varsity.com website has this language on it....
> 
> *"Updated 4.24.20:* All #AllStarStrong events scheduled through June 30, 2020 have been cancelled. Teams may transfer funds for these events to end-of-season event options, the 2020-2021 season, or request a refund. We are going to do our very best to meet our standard company refund policy of approximately 4-6 weeks; however, due to the 100+ events that have been cancelled or postponed, as well as social distancing and our employees working from home, it could extend to 6-8 weeks. We ask that you please bear with us as we work through these requests.
> 
> An update regarding The Summit Championships was sent out to Gym Owners and Coaches. Out of respect for programs and their ability to communicate with their teams, this page will be updated with more information early next week."
> 
> Doesn't that earliest post from Cheer Updates, apologizing for leaking information before individual gyms could speak to their teams, allude to the fact that that would be cancelled too?


A private letter was sent out to individual teams and coaches on Summit. I believe someone posted the letter in another thread. This is something else.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

shanes17 said:


> Good info, does this mean they anticipate staying closed through June? It would appear that way, but would like to hear others thoughts on the mention of June points being banked.


Wouldn't this mean through May? As a June use year expires May 31st? So ... June 1st....


----------



## CvilleDiane

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wouldn't this mean through May? As a June use year expires May 31st? So ... June 1st....



Exactly. Anticipating DVC resorts are closed through May 31, but definitely not through July 31 or August UY would have been included.


----------



## pangyal

I am cautiously optimistic as well about a June reopening (if even resort-only) since DVC’s position from the start of the situation has been that they will announce a solution, or something approximating one, at the point where the true length of the closure is known. My heart wants to think that they have now received information regarding an opening date for the DVC resorts, so they finalized the policy for members as a result. My head tells me that they can easily continue to extend the policy on a month-to-month basis depending on how long the closure goes and how many more use years will be affected.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> Let's stick to theme park operations here please. Discussing what the parks may look like can be held in the other thread.


Do we not have a specific thread for DVC members, some on here are not members and could care less about the impact on them. Can they create a page.


----------



## e_yerger

marinejjh said:


> Do we not have a specific thread for DVC members, some on here are not members and could care less about the impact on them. Can they create a page.


DVC can be rented by non-owners & gives us an idea of when resorts may open.


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> Do we not have a specific thread for DVC members, some on here are not members and could care less about the impact on them. Can they create a page.


There is a DVC board but that’s beside the point. DVC news is relevant to this the operations of DL and WDW. Not every piece of news will impact every single person in the world.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> There is a DVC board but that’s beside the point. DVC news is relevant to this the operations of DL and WDW. Not every piece of news will impact every single person in the world.


True, but when the DVC members post a bunch on this forum, another one specific to that issue needs started. Not my problem or many others that they are DVC members. I'd just like to see another page started specifically for then, so I dont have to spend the time thumbing through until I get the info I need.


----------



## mmackeymouse

pangyal said:


> I am cautiously optimistic as well about a June reopening (if even resort-only) since D*VC’s position from the start of the situation has been that they will announce a solution, or something approximating one, at the point where the true length of the closure is known. *My heart wants to think that they have now received information regarding an opening date for the DVC resorts, so they finalized the policy for members as a result. My head tells me that they can easily continue to extend the policy on a month-to-month basis depending on how long the closure goes and how many more use years will be affected.



This is true. And, I don't mean to take this optimism away from you. But....while this has been their stance, they have also been getting absolutely clobbered PR-wise, and by the membership, rightfully so, for not coming out and saying anything at all. They had to come out and say something. People were losing their patience. 

So, yes, maybe this came about because the length of closure has been made known to the DVC brass. But, it equally could have came about because they had to come out with SOME information or else they would have a full-scale mutiny on their hands.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> They’ll get killed by owners for this but this is much more generous than I expected.


Im an owner and it seems like this is a pretty fair way to go about it.  This takes care of the people who would lose points and the 50% borrowing rule may help with the availability issues going forward.  The borrowing may hurt me a bit in the future, but I’m not upset.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Eric Smith said:


> Im an owner and it seems like this is a pretty fair way to go about it.  This takes care of the people who would lose points and the 50% borrowing rule may help with the availability issues going forward.  The borrowing may hurt me a bit in the future, but I’m not upset.




Honestly....I could be wrong. But, I think they may have came up with the 50% rule anyway next year, with or without Covid. 

With it being the 50th, I am sure they anticipated a LOT of borrowing from 2022, much more than normal. So, I tend to think they may have curtailed it anyway. Maybe not, but, I think there is a decent chance.


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> Im an owner and it seems like this is a pretty fair way to go about it.  This takes care of the people who would lose points and the 50% borrowing rule may help with the availability issues going forward.  The borrowing may hurt me a bit in the future, but I’m not upset.


Unless they limit banking, I think the availability fix is a band aid. It makes 2021 availability worse because all the points being banked this year by people with canceled vacations will stack with the points that couldn’t be borrowed into 2020.


----------



## Karin1984

Latest news from Europe, Belgium is looking into reopening theme parks earliest 8 June.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Just posted this on another thread.
I have the news on while drinking my morning tea. They just did a Disney segment & said it is “rumored” that WDW won’t reopen until 2021. Although they said it was “rumor,” I found it interesting as I haven’t seen this reported on our local news before. (Philly area)


----------



## DanM3

Where’s the information on European parks? Mid july at the earliest is what the news/rumours are for DLP. You can’t even book DLP until July 1st and this could soon change.
I’ve seen countless news stories on Disney parks not opening until 2021 but it’s nothing official it’s all analysts. Although the I doubt the parks will be open in June like some do.


----------



## Mit88

halfpintpeggy said:


> Just posted this on another thread.
> I have the news on while drinking my morning tea. They just did a Disney segment & said it is “rumored” that WDW won’t reopen until 2021. Although they said it was “rumor,” I found it interesting as I haven’t seen this reported on our local news before. (Philly area)



It was speculated by a market strategist. Far from a confirmed report. Disney, and Florida can’t afford those parks being closed the rest of the year. Not to mention they wouldn’t discuss plans to reopen if they weren’t planning on reopening soon (6-12 weeks). California parks might be longer as their governor seems to want the state to continue to be on lockdown far longer than any other state, while DeSantis seems to want to open backup ASAP


----------



## Mit88

jerry557 said:


> Still speculation of course. But it would seem possible that DVC expects a reopening of some kind by June 1. Maybe at least the DVC resorts, even if the parks are still closed. If they extend this offer into the August UY, the math gets messy. So they must believe the damage will be largely limited to April and June UYs.



I love Disney, but I’m not sure i’d use my points to go down there without any parks open. I’m sure I’m in the minority. I love the resorts and they provide an exceptional experience while taking mid-day breaks and night caps after park closure, but my next trip is an 8 day split stay between Poly and Beach Club. I’m not sure theres enough to keep entertained for 8 days thats also worth the points spent on those nights if the parks arent open. I fully understand why they would do it, its just not for me, not unless at least 1 of the parks were open


----------



## OnceUponATime15

halfpintpeggy said:


> Just posted this on another thread.
> I have the news on while drinking my morning tea. They just did a Disney segment & said it is “rumored” that WDW won’t reopen until 2021. Although they said it was “rumor,” I found it interesting as I haven’t seen this reported on our local news before. (Philly area)



Here’s the news link to the same story but from Orlando’s WESH TV station.  The original article surfaced about a week ago.  WESH _updated_ the article late last night to add info.  The info is, that they hope for more detail on May 5th when stock information is updated for the quarter by Disney

https://www.wesh.com/amp/article/di...21-independent-financial-report-says/32273537


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Here’s the news link to the same story but from Orlando’s WESH TV station.  The original article surfaced about a week ago.  WESH _updated_ the article late last night to add info.  The info is, that they hope for more detail on May 5th when stock information is updated for the quarter by Disney
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/amp/article/di...21-independent-financial-report-says/32273537


ALLLLLLL of these "rumors" came from one person that claims to be a financial analyst. The source has ZERO affiliation with the theme parks.


----------



## Karin1984

DanM3 said:


> Where’s the information on European parks? Mid july at the earliest is what the news/rumours are for DLP. You can’t even book DLP until July 1st and this could soon change.
> I’ve seen countless news stories on Disney parks not opening until 2021 but it’s nothing official it’s all analysts. Although the I doubt the parks will be open in June like some do.


What do you want to know? There is some information on the Disneyland Paris board https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ntil-further-notice-updated-30-march.3794566/
And I sometimes post some European news here or on the Cruise line board. Depends a bit on my news and my mood.

France had a very strict lockdown, but will start easing things after the Spring Holidays with schools restarting on May 11th.
Events are cancelled for the entire summer. That doesn't mean that DLP can't re-open sooner, but like WDW and DL it really depends on how the flattening of the curve is going, will there be a good treatment in the near future etc. I suspect they will first start with French guests or French AP holders only to control how many guests enter the park. I can imagine that there will be some kind of reservation system (regardless if you have to buy tickets or have an AP), to reduce having to send away guests at the gate.
My other guess like with the other parks is no or very limited entertainment, less stores/restaurants open.

I do not think that Disneyland Paris will follow Shanghai's example of opening hotels & Downtown Disney first with limited capacity. To me it would be torture to stay in a Disney hotel and not be able to go into the park ;-)


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

halfpintpeggy said:


> Just posted this on another thread.
> I have the news on while drinking my morning tea. They just did a Disney segment & said it is “rumored” that WDW won’t reopen until 2021. Although they said it was “rumor,” I found it interesting as I haven’t seen this reported on our local news before. (Philly area)


That rumor comes from a news article with that in the headline. The news article quoted one financial analyst who guessed the parks wouldn't open until 2021. The article also quoted a different financial analyst who guessed the parks would open this summer. They only quoted the 2021 guess in the headlines, because that's what's going to get the most clicks, naturally. But neither analyst works for Disney in any way or had any background knowledge for their guess beyond what the general public knows. Their guesses are as good as ours, and vice versa, at this point.


----------



## Mit88

woody337 said:


> ALLLLLLL of these "rumors" came from one person that claims to be a financial analyst. The source has ZERO affiliation with the theme parks.


Yup. And it’s the basis of almost every article that pops up when you google search “Disney Parks”. So of course it’s spreading like wildfire because it’s a flashy “ prediction” and the casual Disney fanbase that doesn’t know about informative sites like this sees and article that says “Disney won’t open until 2021”, relays that information as fact when it’s just one person saying what he thinks will happen.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

woody337 said:


> ALLLLLLL of these "rumors" came from one person that _claims to be a financial analyst_. The source has ZERO affiliation with the theme parks.



Having an affiliation with theme parks is not required in order to have an opinion, this opinion was based on the financial impact the closures are/could/may have on reopening the parks — opinion. No one is claiming it is a fact. It states opinion right in the article. 

As far as the analyst, it’s not a matter of claim to be.. He is a Wall St Analyst.  It’s easily substantiated. USB the company this analyst works for is a global entity. A Swiss multinational investment bank and financial services company based in Switzerland with a strong international presence  It has an S&P rating of A+. 
Not exactly a news reporter making things up as they go.


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Having an affiliation with theme parks is not required in order to have an opinion, this opinion was based on the financial impact the closures are/could/may have on reopening the parks — opinion. No one is claiming it is a fact. It states opinion right in the article.
> 
> As far as the analyst, it’s not a matter of claim to be.. He is a Wall St Analyst.  It’s easily substantiated. USB the company this analyst works for is a global entity. A Swiss multinational investment bank and financial services company based in Switzerland with a strong international presence  It has an S&P rating of A+.
> Not exactly a news reporter making things up as they go.


And we know Wall st loves to devalue stocks all in the name of profit


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

OnceUponATime15 said:


> As far as the analyst, it’s not a matter of claim to be.. He is a Wall St Analyst.  It’s easily substantiated. USB the company this analyst works for is a global entity. A Swiss multinational investment bank and financial services company based in Switzerland with a strong international presence  It has an S&P rating of A+.


And the other financial analyst quoted in the same article, who predicted the parks would reopen this summer, is a Wall Street analyst who works for JP Morgan. So expert financial analyst opinions vary, just like they do on these boards.


----------



## Dsny4fun

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Having an affiliation with theme parks is not required in order to have an opinion, this opinion was based on the financial impact the closures are/could/may have on reopening the parks — opinion. No one is claiming it is a fact. It states opinion right in the article.
> 
> As far as the analyst, it’s not a matter of claim to be.. He is a Wall St Analyst.  It’s easily substantiated. USB the company this analyst works for is a global entity. A Swiss multinational investment bank and financial services company based in Switzerland with a strong international presence  It has an S&P rating of A+.
> Not exactly a news reporter making things up as they go.


Analyst from JP Morgan, also with a S&P rating of A+ predicts a June opening.  Neither knows for sure, they are just making their best guess as neither has direct knowledge from Disney.


----------



## kittlesona

Karin1984 said:


> I do not think that Disneyland Paris will follow Shanghai's example of opening hotels & Downtown Disney first with limited capacity. To me it would be torture to stay in a Disney hotel and not be able to go into the park ;-)


This is the thing that has confused me about opinions that the resorts will reopen first. Are there that many people who want to spend that kind of money (let’s ignore the DVC expiring points situation for the purposes of this) to just hang out at a Disney Hotel without being able to visit the main attraction?


----------



## only hope

kittlesona said:


> This is the thing that has confused me about opinions that the resorts will reopen first. Are there that many people who want to spend that kind of money (let’s ignore the DVC expiring points situation for the purposes of this) to just hang out at a Disney Hotel without being able to visit the main attraction?



My mom and I would for one or two nights (we live about an hour away and have passes) but only in certain conditions. There would have to be a very steep discount on a value or moderate room; Disney Springs needs to be open (we’re not shoppers but the fake spring is pretty and it’d be something to do); and resort hopping to enjoy other resorts needs to be allowed as it normally is.


----------



## Farro

GPC0321 said:


> This won't be popular, but as someone who frequents this site, I think there are a lot of self-proclaimed "experts" here who think they know better than anyone what Disney will and will not do. When this all started, the loudest voices here claimed WDW would not close at all. They cited all their reasons for why it would never happen.
> 
> COVID-19 doesn't give a rip about Disney's financial distress. It's still killing thousands of people a day. It is the leading cause of death in the nation *even with everything shut down*. Think about that.




Well this entire thread is made up of us self-proclaimed experts, giving our thoughts and predictions.
 Rteetz keeps us on topic when we stray, but of course it's going to be a bunch of people giving their opinion on any nugget of news we get about reopening. 
It's not supposed to be where we discuss how deadly the virus is...


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

The only way opening resorts first makes sense to me would be if either they have some sports events and conventions they are trying to accommodate,
or if the resorts open just a few days before the parks and they are trying to accommodate people whose arrival dates fall just before the parks plan to open. For example, if they are opening the parks on June 10th, it would be bad for people who had arrival dates on June 7-9 to just cancel their entire vacations.  For those people, it might be better to have a few park days than none at all.
That being said, resorts would be much easier. There is already a protocol for them to be open. Some hotels never closed.  There are resorts open in the Orlando area already. So there is already a protocol for reopening resorts, while there is no protocol yet for theme parks (at least, nothing official they have released).


----------



## whiporee

woody337 said:


> And we know Wall st loves to devalue stocks all in the name of profit



brokers make commission on buys and sells. Trying to promote movement on a stock isn’t in his worst interest.  Also, if he’s right he looks like a genius. If he’s wrong no one remembers.  It’s an outlier position, but if he turns out to be right he could be the one who can claim it.  Literally no one else is.


----------



## kittlesona

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> The only way opening resorts first makes sense to me would be if either they have some sports events and conventions they are trying to accommodate,
> or if the resorts open just a few days before the parks and they are trying to accommodate people whose arrival dates fall just before the parks plan to open. For example, if they are opening the parks on June 10th, it would be bad for people who had arrival dates on June 7-9 to just cancel their entire vacations.  For those people, it might be better to have a few park days than none at all.
> That being said, resorts would be much easier. There is already a protocol for them to be open. Some hotels never closed.  There are resorts open in the Orlando area already. So there is already a protocol for reopening resorts, while there is no protocol yet for theme parks (at least, nothing official they have released).


I hadn’t thought about a 1-2 day scenario.  That’s a really good point. Sports and Conventions makes complete sense too. Especially if the NBA deal goes through. I was mostly referring to the opinions that seemed to indicate a belief that the resorts would open to general guests roughly a month before the parks did. That scenario doesn’t make sense to me (unless I’m missing something).


----------



## whiporee

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> The only way opening resorts first makes sense to me would be if either they have some sports events and conventions they are trying to accommodate,
> or if the resorts open just a few days before the parks and they are trying to accommodate people whose arrival dates fall just before the parks plan to open. For example, if they are opening the parks on June 10th, it would be bad for people who had arrival dates on June 7-9 to just cancel their entire vacations.  For those people, it might be better to have a few park days than none at all.
> That being said, resorts would be much easier. There is already a protocol for them to be open. Some hotels never closed.  There are resorts open in the Orlando area already. So there is already a protocol for reopening resorts, while there is no protocol yet for theme parks (at least, nothing official they have released).



I don’t think they open the resorts without the parks.  but I do think they will limit the parks to resort guests for a while when they do open.


----------



## Karin1984

kittlesona said:


> This is the thing that has confused me about opinions that the resorts will reopen first. Are there that many people who want to spend that kind of money (let’s ignore the DVC expiring points situation for the purposes of this) to just hang out at a Disney Hotel without being able to visit the main attraction?


I never have understood 'resorts days' or 'resort hopping', could be as in Disneyland Paris we don't have resorts, we have hotels. All I need is a room with a bed and a shower. I do not care for decor. But there are other people who think differently  

A reason from WDW's pov could be to test how it is working to reduce guests etc. How is the mood of the guests, what are they thinking, what do they want. Do people want to eat at Chef Mickey, if Mickey isn't there.


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

kittlesona said:


> This is the thing that has confused me about opinions that the resorts will reopen first. Are there that many people who want to spend that kind of money (let’s ignore the DVC expiring points situation for the purposes of this) to just hang out at a Disney Hotel without being able to visit the main attraction?


No, there aren't enough people who would do that to make it financially worthwhile for Disney. It isn't going to happen that way imo.


----------



## Vern60

I'm sure I'll probably get flamed for this thought but if the operational updates aren't too severe and you're not terribly frightened of the virus, later this summer, such as August time frame might actually make for a great trip. 
If nice discounts are offered and most things are open save a few buffets, I'm thinking half the usual crowds would be incredibly awesome, no? Of course if transportation is severely limited that could be off putting, and if no fireworks, but otherwise ...


----------



## karen4546

I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.

There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.

He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.

I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information. 

i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


----------



## woody337

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


Whats the timeline for additional phases ?

Also, can someone explain why No Fast passes?


----------



## chiisai

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.



Will they cancel June dvc and/or resort reservations for those outside of the MK area? E.g., beach club...


----------



## xuxa777

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


 Sounds good , seems like that is a working date, like we thought. Then again CMs are known to say wrong information before, but more smoke to add with all the other data points


----------



## wallawallakids

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.



No Fps really surprises me.  Wouldn't that help with people in line?  Limited restaurants is interesting but confusing.  Wouldn't more open be better than less?  Spread people out?  Unless they are thinking QS only so no one is sitting inside?

ETA: outdoor only seating in the summer would be unbearable though!  Just thought of that.  I wonder if that whole air conditioning spread of COVID thing is part of it though?


----------



## SaintsManiac

The digital registry for rides is really interesting.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


We have a DVC resort-only stay scheduled for Saratoga Springs for arrival on 6/14. It was a planned trip without any other park visits, just activities on property and a SeaWorld visit. I wonder if SSR will still be open for us to stay at?


----------



## woody337

wallawallakids said:


> No Fps really surprises me.  Wouldn't that help with people in line?  Limited restaurants is interesting but confusing.  Wouldn't more open be better than less?  Spread people out?  Unless they are thinking QS only so no one is sitting inside?
> 
> ETA: outdoor only seating in the summer would be unbearable though!  Just thought of that.  I wonder if that whole air conditioning spread of COVID thing is part of it though?


None of the stuff in that post makes sense


----------



## karen4546

wallawallakids said:


> No Fps really surprises me.  Wouldn't that help with people in line?  Limited restaurants is interesting but confusing.  Wouldn't more open be better than less?  Spread people out?  Unless they are thinking QS only so no one is sitting inside?
> 
> ETA: outdoor only seating in the summer would be unbearable though!  Just thought of that.  I wonder if that whole air conditioning spread of COVID thing is part of it though?



I am only posting what the CM said.  I am still on hold - one hour and 15 minutes on call so far.  Before he put me on hold, I guess I was asking the right questions and he started telling me about the phase 1 and no FP+, etc.  This is all during Phase 1.  I canceled my whole summer trip since I really don't want to be so limited.  That is why the call is taking so long.


----------



## xuxa777

wallawallakids said:


> No Fps really surprises me.  Wouldn't that help with people in line?  Limited restaurants is interesting but confusing.  Wouldn't more open be better than less?  Spread people out?  Unless they are thinking QS only so no one is sitting inside?


Most likely not profitable to run the non QS restaurants to even worry about staffing etc when running at 50% or less tables/seats, that is case with most restaurants, Disney or not


----------



## Jacq7414

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


Well if this true then I’m totally cancelling my July trip. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Sounds good , seems like that is a working date, like we thought. Then again CMs are known to say wrong information before, but more smoke to add with all the other data points


Its still far from what you have been proclaiming. That everything would be open June 1st with everything back to normal.


----------



## armerida

How would a call center CM have all that information about Phase 1? I didn’t think they were privy to stuff like that...


----------



## wallawallakids

karen4546 said:


> I am only posting what the CM said.  I am still on hole - one hour and 15 minutes on call so far.  Before he put me on hold, I guess I was asking the right questions and he started telling me about the phase 1 and no FP+, etc.  This is all during Phase 1.  I canceled my whole summer trip since I really don't want to be so limited.  That is why the call is taking so long.


Thank you for asking and posting. It’s nice to have some information. I’m sorry about your trip.


----------



## whiporee

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.



While I don’t doubt your honesty, there is no possible way a phone CM knows this right now, and certainly no way a phone CM has been authorized to release it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

whiporee said:


> While I don’t doubt your honesty, there is no possible way a phone CM knows this right now, and certainly no way a phone CM has been authorized to release it.




Is DVC Member Services from the same pool of phone CMs?


----------



## armerida

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.


Could you ask him if Phase 1 will be limited to resort guests, or if they’ll let anyone in? Maybe also if they’ll be capping the number of guests allowed in the park?


----------



## hereforthechurros

(Regardless of the accuracy of the info) No true FPs makes sense. It allows for two different lines entering a ride, more room to put people, and seems if a virtual queue or "digital registry" is a thing then we wouldn't need FPs anyway.


----------



## woody337

Jacq7414 said:


> Well if this true then I’m totally cancelling my July trip. Thanks for the info.


Thats what i'm think too. Although we have the time to and see how this actually pans out


----------



## wallawallakids

hereforthechurros said:


> No true FPs makes sense. It allows for two different lines entering a ride, more room to put people, and seems if a virtual queue or "digital registry" is a thing then we wouldn't need FPs anyway.



That is true. I didn’t think of that. Good point.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> The digital registry for rides is really interesting.



It is interesting! It would give more control over the queues, perhaps scheduling when you ride keeping numbers of people 6 feet apart in line?


----------



## karen4546

woody337 said:


> None of the stuff in that post makes sense



If you mean my post then please elaborate.  I can tell you what the CM said.


----------



## karen4546

armerida said:


> Could you ask him if Phase 1 will be limited to resort guests, or if they’ll let anyone in? Maybe also if they’ll be capping the number of guests allowed in the park?



I told him that my daughter has a cash reservation at Beach Club the first week in JUne with free dining.  He said she should reschedule it for much later in within the offer dates because she would probably be canceled.


----------



## armerida

karen4546 said:


> I am only posting what the CM said.  I am still on hole - one hour and 15 minutes on call so far.  Before he put me on hold, I guess I was asking the right questions and he started telling me about the phase 1 and no FP+, etc.  This is all during Phase 1.  I canceled my whole summer trip since I really don't want to be so limited.  That is why the call is taking so long.


Sorry one more question - did the CM imply that Phase 1 could last all summer? I have a trip planned for the first week of August. Thanks!


----------



## karen4546

whiporee said:


> While I don’t doubt your honesty, there is no possible way a phone CM knows this right now, and certainly no way a phone CM has been authorized to release it.



He has some very detailed information.  He is still helping me at this very moment.  He just banked my 2019 points and is using those to cover my September and December reservations along with my 2020.  My UY is August.


----------



## fbb

SaintsManiac said:


> Is DVC Member Services from the same pool of phone CMs?


Sounds like the bus drivers have the weekend shift


----------



## karen4546

armerida said:


> Sorry one more question - did the CM imply that Phase 1 could last all summer? I have a trip planned for the first week of August. Thanks!



He said that August should be a relatively whole opening-  fingers crossed (that is from me)


----------



## SaintsManiac

karen4546 said:


> He has some very detailed information.  He is still helping me at this very moment.  He just banked my 2019 points and is using those to cover my September and December reservations along with my 2020.  My UY is August.




We have all been conditioned not to trust phone CMs, but I find his info too detailed to dismiss.


----------



## woody337

karen4546 said:


> If you mean my post then please elaborate.  I can tell you what the CM said.


I was more or less questioning how all of this will work. Not questioning you at all


----------



## SaintsManiac

fbb said:


> Sounds like the bus drivers have the weekend shift




It lines up with the predictions...


----------



## Mit88

Wouldn’t Disney want to get ahead of this situation by outlining everything in entirety in a press release before they told cast members the insider details that could be relayed to guests at the expense of possibly giving out unconfirmed information?


----------



## karen4546

woody337 said:


> Thats what i'm think too. Although we have the time to and see how this actually pans out



If you have a cash stay booked or the Free Dining, I would make it for August.


----------



## woody337

karen4546 said:


> He said that August should be a relatively whole opening-  fingers crossed (that is from me)


I'm supposed to be there the 3rd week of July, any input on the planned phase at that point?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@karen4546 are you able to ask if the digital registry is to lock you in to certain areas of the park at a time - like so many directed to fantasy land and others sent to adventure land in the same time window?   thanks!


----------



## C&Jx2

This is exactly the issue with cast members giving out info like that, true or false.


----------



## Jrb1979

C&Jx2 said:


> This is exactly the issue with cast members giving out info like that, true or false.


I happen to believe most of what she was told cause it lines up the rumored reopening plans that were posted @rteetz. There is going to be a lot of upset people when this happens. Encouraging booking for June 1st was a bad idea.


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @karen4546 are you able to ask if the digital registry is to lock you in to certain areas of the park at a time - like so many directed to fantasy land and others sent to adventure land in the same time window?   thanks!



I am sorry I just saw this and did not have the opportunity to ask "Finn" .


----------



## C&Jx2

Jrb1979 said:


> I happen to believe most of what she was told cause it lines up the rumored reopening plans that were posted @rteetz. There is going to be a lot of upset people when this happens. Encouraging booking for June 1st was a bad idea.


That’s fine, but people should get their “official“ information from Disney. Not a poster on a message board.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

karen4546 said:


> I am sorry I just saw this and did not have the opportunity to ask "Finn" .



No problem! Thanks for sharing what you did, it certainly gives some insight into how things will look this summer.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> I happen to believe most of what she was told cause it lines up the rumored reopening plans that were posted @rteetz. There is going to be a lot of upset people when this happens. Encouraging booking for June 1st was a bad idea.



Even worse when you consider that the CM apparently said the June 15th date could change to later, but not sooner.  Also wonder where Disney Springs stands in all of this.


----------



## armerida

karen4546 said:


> He said that August should be a relatively whole opening-  fingers crossed (that is from me)


Hmm maybe I’ll move my trip to the end of August instead of the beginning. Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## karen4546

C&Jx2 said:


> That’s fine, but people should get their “official“ information from Disney. Not a poster on a message board.



Agree.  Because I only repeated what "Finn' told me.  I was trying to help.  But EVERYONE should get first hand information.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Im finding this very interesting and will cling onto every last thread of hope. Thank you for posting


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> Even worse when you consider that the CM apparently said the June 15th date could change to later, but not sooner.  Also wonder where Disney Springs stands in all of this.




I definitely think Springs will open first, slowly. I agree with those who said May for that.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> I definitely think Springs will open first, slowly. I agree with those who said May for that.



We'll see.


----------



## Jrb1979

C&Jx2 said:


> That’s fine, but people should get their “official“ information from Disney. Not a poster on a message board.


Yes we should wait for official information from Disney. I will add I think a lot of people are in denial of things being changed at Disney parks and don't like change.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

It sounds legit.
The whole "Governor received plans Friday and will look them over and announce next week" thing is why I am curious to see if it is truly legit. 
Glad I have my August back up plans almost complete tho.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes we should wait for official information from Disney. I will add I think a lot of people are in denial of things being changed at Disney parks and don't like change.



Or have trips that will be impacted by the changes/limitations.


----------



## DisSurfer878

This sucks. 
i have a trip at the end of June. I was always open to moving it, but it's a free dining trip. If they reopen the 15th, we won't even get the"rebook with free dining offer". 
that would be so incredibly unfair to guests who have long stays (8 days here), who Wouldn't be willing to fly 2,000 miles to go to one park for 6 days to just tell them "come and do this or you get nothing."

seriously. Really not okay.


----------



## whiporee

Jrb1979 said:


> I happen to believe most of what she was told cause it lines up the rumored reopening plans that were posted @rteetz. There is going to be a lot of upset people when this happens. Encouraging booking for June 1st was a bad idea.



Theres no way that a CM on a phone knows this now. Disney has stock analysts and investors — not to mention the entire state of Florida — waiting on their plans.  They are not going to risk any info slipping out before they are ready to announce it. You’re talking MAJOR operational changes, you’re talking MAJOR perception issues, you’re talking MAJOR financial implications.

it would have leaked somewhere. It would not be a DVC CM just happening to tell someone who happened to call Florida’s most anticipated secret/policy statement. 

Maybe Igper happened to on the phone this morning and he thought he was talking to DeSantis. But otherwise, theres no way Disney releases this info this way.


----------



## Jrb1979

whiporee said:


> Theres no way that a CM on a phone knows this now. Disney has stock analysts and investors — not to mention the entire state of Florida — waiting on their plans.  They are not going to risk any info slipping out before they are ready to announce it. You’re talking MAJOR operational changes, you’re talking MAJOR perception issues, you’re talking MAJOR financial implications.
> 
> it would have leaked somewhere. It would not be a DVC CM just happening to tell someone who happened to call Florida’s most anticipated secret/policy statement.
> 
> Maybe Igper happened to on the phone this morning and he thought he was talking to DeSantis. But otherwise, theres no way Disney releases this info this way.


I never said what the CM did was right. All I said is I agree with most of what was said as it matches up with what was rumored to happen when reopening.


----------



## C&Jx2

While not Disney owned, Shades of Green just announced on their FB page that their opening has been extender to June 1st.


----------



## Mit88

whiporee said:


> Theres no way that a CM on a phone knows this now. Disney has stock analysts and investors — not to mention the entire state of Florida — waiting on their plans.  They are not going to risk any info slipping out before they are ready to announce it. You’re talking MAJOR operational changes, you’re talking MAJOR perception issues, you’re talking MAJOR financial implications.
> 
> it would have leaked somewhere. It would not be a DVC CM just happening to tell someone who happened to call Florida’s most anticipated secret/policy statement.
> 
> Maybe Igper happened to on the phone this morning and he thought he was talking to DeSantis. But otherwise, theres no way Disney releases this info this way.



CM’s answering phones would likely know the plans before any public announcement because the calls will come flying in after they make the public announcement, and they want CMs to be informed to answer any questions the guest may have. But I don’t see any CM not realizing they weren’t given the OK to give out this type of information yet.


----------



## xuxa777

There are going to be a lot of edge cases that will occur when things will be unfair even very unfair when opening an operation of the size of WDW, considering is one of the if not largest and most complex operations in the world in one location.  Overall in the history of the Disney company they excel in customer service, one of the best in the world. It is why we are posting on a Disney fan board. They will not be able to please everyone and but will no doubt please most.

If they run reduced experience, one park or some variation, they will have plenty of people come, where the issues will be having to manage capacity coming in, they don't want something llike the ROTR reservation experience at HS every morning to happen at the gates of MK.  That will happen if they cap it too much.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> But I don’t see any CM not realizing they weren’t given the OK to give out this type of information yet.



Happens all the time in every company , especially one as large as Disney

I imagine Finn might get a call to the principals office though, via Zoom of course


----------



## hereforthechurros

karen4546 said:


> I am sorry I just saw this and did not have the opportunity to ask "Finn" .


The the reindeer in Frozen is Sven  Since you mentioned it earlier!


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Happens all the time in every company , especially one as large as Disney


Absolutely, but a company like Disney reopening their parks for the first time in 3 months, in a situation where there’s going to be a lot of “They’re opening too soon” backlash, I think this situation is much different than typical leaked information

not to mention there are tons of travel agencies on the phone with Disney at all hours, especially this weekend with the looming possibility of announced plans sometime this week, you don’t think any of those agents would have been able to get ahold of this type of information?

im not saying none of this is true, as I said in that post, phone operating CMs will likely know everything there is to know before an official statement is released in order to fulfill the questions that guests have when they inevitably get bombarded with calls after the announcement is made


----------



## karen4546

whiporee said:


> Theres no way that a CM on a phone knows this now. Disney has stock analysts and investors — not to mention the entire state of Florida — waiting on their plans.  They are not going to risk any info slipping out before they are ready to announce it. You’re talking MAJOR operational changes, you’re talking MAJOR perception issues, you’re talking MAJOR financial implications.
> 
> it would have leaked somewhere. It would not be a DVC CM just happening to tell someone who happened to call Florida’s most anticipated secret/policy statement.
> 
> Maybe Igper happened to on the phone this morning and he thought he was talking to DeSantis. But otherwise, theres no way Disney releases this info this way.



I called the DVC member services.  This is what the CM told me.  LIke i said, I did not have my skype on for the entirety of the call, but I did turn it on so that I could go back and listen to what he said.  I am not a Disney CM or corporate office for WDW.  I personally took the information from the CM as true and canceled my entire Summer plans.  Good news is he late banked my posts and used them for my end of September and December trips so that I did not have to borrow and got my OTU points refunded to my card.  and if you are inferring that I am lying, then please DM me and I can send you the portion of the call that I did get on skype.


----------



## karen4546

hereforthechurros said:


> The the reindeer in Frozen is Sven  Since you mentioned it earlier!


yea that is what i meant sorry


----------



## DisSurfer878

karen4546 said:


> yea that is what i meant sorry


So his name is Sven? Or his name is Finn? I'm confused now lol. You said Finn like 5 times, but now "this is what you meant"


----------



## juice0358

C&Jx2 said:


> That’s fine, but people should get their “official“ information from Disney. Not a poster on a message board.


Where in her post did she say this was "official" information. She passed along what a CM told her on the phone and it is up to us to decide what to think of the information. I mean this is a "rumor" thread not an "official" information announcement thread.


----------



## karen4546

DisSurfer878 said:


> So his name is Sven? Or his name is Finn? I'm confused now lol. You said Finn like 5 times, but now "this is what you meant"



no he said Sven, my brain just wrote Finn-lol.  because he said reindeer from Frozen.


----------



## DisSurfer878

karen4546 said:


> no he said Sven, my brain just wrote Finn-lol.  because he said reindeer from Frozen.


Lol thanks for clarifying haha


----------



## Vern60

hereforthechurros said:


> The the reindeer in Frozen is Sven  Since you mentioned it earlier!


Yes, Finn is a star wars character if I remember correctly


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Are we sure the phone CM spoke out of turn?  We have no real proof either way... 

Perhaps today is the day the info changed and so did the “script”.   Phone CMs are first contact and should have the most updated info in order to assist guests.  If I’m changing my reservations I’d want all the info available in order to do what is right for my vacation. And the changes posted are not small changes - they are very impactful to an expensive trip changing the scope of what we get for what we pay. 

Perhaps someone else calling Member services will post as well - for comparison.


----------



## C&Jx2

juice0358 said:


> Where in her post did she say this was "official" information. She passed along what a CM told her on the phone and it is up to us to decide what to think of the information. I mean this is a "rumor" thread not an "official" information announcement thread.


She didn’t say that. She’s been very good at NOT saying that... But others seem to be taking it as fact.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely, but a company like Disney reopening their parks for the first time in 3 months, in a situation where there’s going to be a lot of “They’re opening too soon” backlash, I think this situation is much different than typical leaked information
> 
> not to mention there are tons of travel agencies on the phone with Disney at all hours, especially this weekend with the looming possibility of announced plans sometime this week, you don’t think any of those agents would have been able to get ahold of this type of information?
> 
> im not saying none of this is true, as I said in that post, phone operating CMs will likely know everything there is to know before an official statement is released in order to fulfill the questions that guests have when they inevitably get bombarded with calls after the announcement is made



Yes agree with all that, look back when they announced the different closures, how many reported cases on thse boards of CMs just hearing about it after the press release. Like you said it is unprecedented, communication snafus happen even more so.  That said it is probably true like I have been saying, with all the other info that has been coming out , sports groups in June, conventions this is another data point that lines up with a mid June for the resorts and a soft opening of the park(s)

Also when they "give the for internal use only" guidance to the CMs they 100% expect for it to leak, might hope it doesn't but knows it will.

And no doubt they are monitoring this thread heavily.


----------



## MI_firefighter

My dumb question for the day.......Is Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek considered part of the Magic Kingdom area?


----------



## whiporee

Finn Ryder is the hero/con man from Tangled.


----------



## karen4546

MI_firefighter said:


> My dumb question for the day.......Is Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek considered part of the Magic Kingdom area?


YES.


----------



## Farro

whiporee said:


> Finn Ryder is the hero/con man from Tangled.



Flynn!

Who's on first?


----------



## karen4546

whiporee said:


> Finn Ryder is the hero/con man from Tangled.


no it's Flynn.  or Eugene   He definitely said Sven because he said reindeer from Frozen.


----------



## yulilin3

whiporee said:


> Finn Ryder is the hero/con man from Tangled.


Flynn Rider
Only on the Dis can there be a 15 post response to a correction of a name where the name is really not important 
toying with the tolerance line that Ryan has on off topic  sorry


----------



## MI_firefighter

karen4546 said:


> YES.



Thanks Karen! Now back to watching the tennis match that is this thread.


----------



## Jrb1979

I am surprised with how quickly most are dismissing these rumors. As if Disney isn't going to have major changes when they do open.


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> I will add I think a lot of people are in denial of things being changed at Disney parks and don't like change.



I believe the poster on what the CM said.  I think what put me over the edge was the CM specifying no FP+ and using the term "digital registry" for ride selection instead of FP+.  I can't imagine any CM just pulling that out of thin air.

I try to be a realist, but not a pessimist.  Anyone with any sense of what's going on in the world is in total denial if they think WDW would just open back up the same as it was before.   Just MK is the smartest move as it has the most rides and the most that can be considered outdoor rides.   

I also didn't think any parks would be open until late July or beginning of August - so mid-June is really good news.   In the end I'd rather end up being happily surprised rather than disappointed.   There will be a LOT of disappointed folks.


----------



## whiporee

karen4546 said:


> I called the DVC member services.  This is what the CM told me.  LIke i said, I did not have my skype on for the entirety of the call, but I did turn it on so that I could go back and listen to what he said.  I am not a Disney CM or corporate office for WDW.  I personally took the information from the CM as true and canceled my entire Summer plans.  Good news is he late banked my posts and used them for my end of September and December trips so that I did not have to borrow and got my OTU points refunded to my card.  and if you are inferring that I am lying, then please DM me and I can send you the portion of the call that I did get on skype.



I’m no doubting you.  But I do doubt them. Could be a bored CM guessing, or trying to be nice by repeating what he’s heard so you can plan accordingly.  But I am fairly certain that he has not been told by anyone in authority at Disney what you described is what will happen.  

Been wrong before, though. I would hesitate about anyone making changes based on this report. But it was very cool of you to share it.


----------



## DavidHobart

xuxa777 said:


> Happens all the time in every company , especially one as large as Disney
> 
> I imagine Finn might get a call to the principals office though, via Zoom of course


Never fully attribute to unlikelihood what can perhaps be explained by incompetence


----------



## Jrb1979

rpb718 said:


> I believe the poster on what the CM said.  I think what put me over the edge was the CM specifying no FP+ and using the term "digital registry" for ride selection instead of FP+.  I can't imagine any CM just pulling that out of thin air.
> 
> I try to be a realist, but not a pessimist.  Anyone with any sense of what's going on in the world is in total denial if they think WDW would just open back up the same as it was before.   Just MK is the smartest move as it has the most rides and the most that can be considered outdoor rides.
> 
> I also didn't think any parks would be open until late July or beginning of August - so mid-June is really good news.   In the end I'd rather end up being happily surprised rather than disappointed.   There will be a LOT of disappointed folks.


I have been in the boat of not expecting any parks to open at all this year especially with how they are cancelling a lot of festivals and fairs this year so far.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rpb718 said:


> I believe the poster on what the CM said.  I think what put me over the edge was the CM specifying no FP+ and using the term "digital registry" for ride selection instead of FP+.  I can't imagine any CM just pulling that out of thin air.
> 
> I try to be a realist, but not a pessimist.  Anyone with any sense of what's going on in the world is in total denial if they think WDW would just open back up the same as it was before.   Just MK is the smartest move as it has the most rides and the most that can be considered outdoor rides.
> 
> I also didn't think any parks would be open until late July or beginning of August - so mid-June is really good news.   In the end I'd rather end up being happily surprised rather than disappointed.   There will be a LOT of disappointed folks.



From my understanding of what the poster said, he said that June 15th is the date they are looking to (partially?) open up MK, but it could change to later.  What she was said he was adamant about is that it won't be earlier than June 15th, which is a Monday.


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> I am surprised with how quickly most are dismissing these rumors. As if Disney isn't going to have major changes when they do open.



People are coping in various ways.  Some choose the hard way.


----------



## merry_nbright

karen4546 said:


> I called the DVC member services.  This is what the CM told me.  LIke i said, I did not have my skype on for the entirety of the call, but I did turn it on so that I could go back and listen to what he said.  I am not a Disney CM or corporate office for WDW.  I personally took the information from the CM as true and canceled my entire Summer plans.  Good news is he late banked my posts and used them for my end of September and December trips so that I did not have to borrow and got my OTU points refunded to my card.  and if you are inferring that I am lying, then please DM me and I can send you the portion of the call that I did get on skype.



Thanks for sharing! So, it’s just Magic Kingdom Resorts? Or all? I’ve got this messy June 13-20 at AKL that I’m dying to change, but can’t until things are closed or a plan is released due to renting points, regrettably, through David’s.


----------



## little_orange_bird

karen4546 said:


> I am on the phone with DVC member services right now. I wanted to modify my trip. The CM said that the parks are scheduled to open June 15. They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15. Magic Kingdom area is the ONLY area that will be open. Magic KIngdom will be the only park open. This will be Phase one. They will open other parks as they see how Phase one goes.
> 
> There will be NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. There will be a "digital registry" for rides. Again, MK is the only park opening JUne 15 until later phases.
> 
> He (the CM) also said that EPCOT will be the LAST park to open. I am on hold right now getting my OTU points refunded.
> 
> I have never had a CM (during this closure) be so candid and forthright with information.
> 
> i am on hold so if you ask quickly then i may can get your question in to him.



this is fascinating. We have July 12-21st at the Poly. Magic kingdom area so this seems like good news.


----------



## abnihon

I’m booked at Beach Club in July.
If they announce they are only opening MK area resorts though July should I scramble to
change resorts?
Or will they switch everyone even if it means a free upgrade?
There just won’t be space to accommodate all those people at the MK area resorts...
That will be a nightmare..


----------



## Jrb1979

abnihon said:


> I’m booked at Beach Club in July.
> If they announce they are only opening MK area resorts though July should I scramble to
> change resorts?
> Or will they switch everyone even if it means a free upgrade?
> There just won’t be space to accommodate all those people at the MK area resorts...
> That will be a nightmare..


I'm wouldn't be surprised if they cancel some of them.


----------



## little_orange_bird

abnihon said:


> I’m booked at Beach Club in July.
> If they announce they are only opening MK area resorts though July should I scramble to
> change resorts?
> Or will they switch everyone even if it means a free upgrade?
> There just won’t be space to accommodate all those people at the MK area resorts...
> That will be a nightmare..



that’s a good point. Not at all questioning the original poster who shared the news, but rather wondering myself- if spreading people out is the goal, wouldn’t it make more sense for more parks and more resorts?


----------



## KBoopaloo

abnihon said:


> I’m booked at Beach Club in July.
> If they announce they are only opening MK area resorts though July should I scramble to
> change resorts?
> Or will they switch everyone even if it means a free upgrade?
> There just won’t be space to accommodate all those people at the MK area resorts...
> That will be a nightmare..


My guess is that if just the MK is open a lot of people will cancel their reservations entirely so there won’t actually be all that many people to accommodate.


----------



## Pickle Rick

KBoopaloo said:


> My guess is that if just the MK is open a lot of people will cancel their reservations entirely so there won’t actually be all that many people to accommodate.



I agree, especially that it seems like MK won't even be fully open any way.  Basically a half open park.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Keep inmind that these details today are phase one (federal guidelines) details,  best case is that after the fourteen days needed to go to a phase 2 they can or be very close to being able to.  By then we will be discussing (and disagreeing ) about a whole new list of how’s/what’s/when’s..

Stay tuned...


----------



## little_orange_bird

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Keep inmind that these details today are phase one (federal guidelines) details,  best case is that after the fourteen days needed to go to a phase 2 they can or be very close to being able to.  By then we will be discussing (and disagreeing ) about a whole new list of how’s/what’s/when’s..
> 
> Stay tuned...



do you mean what was described might not stay that way for long, if that is what ends up happening?


----------



## abnihon

I think I may snag a WL room for my July dates just in case.
I already have a DVC rental booked and room at Beach Club for the same dates and was going to cancel 1.  What’s one more?  Lol.

We would probably go if all parks but Epcot were open.  
Water parks would be nice too and that shouldn’t be as much of an issue as theme parks.

If it’s literally only MK open we may cancel..
I just don’t know yet..

We had some plans out of Beach Club like the Pirate Adventure Cruise and Captain Hook Pirate Cruise.  My son will be sad about those.  But assume they won’t run if resort is closed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

little_orange_bird said:


> do you mean what was described might not stay that way for long, if that is what ends up happening?



Just reminding that no matter what disney wants to do, they still have guidelines to be followed as well as the virus that got us here to be contended with.

I believe in disney’s ability to get this done in a safe and intelligent way - without a doubt. They are known innovators, proven track record 

The unknown is the virus itself and how it behaves once social distancing is relaxed.  That will still be the biggest driving factor going forward.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Keep inmind that these details today are phase one (federal guidelines) details,  best case is that after the fourteen days needed to go to a phase 2 they can or be very close to being able to.  By then we will be discussing (and disagreeing ) about a whole new list of how’s/what’s/when’s..
> 
> Stay tuned...


I don't think that changes physical distancing. I it will be here for awhile.


----------



## karen4546

merry_nbright said:


> Thanks for sharing! So, it’s just Magic Kingdom Resorts? Or all? I’ve got this messy June 13-20 at AKL that I’m dying to change, but can’t until things are closed or a plan is released due to renting points, regrettably, through David’s.


I am sorry to say that the CM said MK resorts.  This is not set in stone and it is only the information he gave me.  sorry again


----------



## abnihon

Did he say specifically WL will be open?


----------



## little_orange_bird

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just reminding that no matter what disney wants to do, they still have guidelines to be followed as well as the virus that got us here to be contended with.
> 
> I believe in disney’s ability to get this done in a safe and intelligent way - without a doubt.
> 
> The unknown is the virus itself and how it behaves once social distancing is relaxed.  That will be the biggest driving factor going forward.


i see! Thank you for explaining!


----------



## karen4546

abnihon said:


> I think I may snag a WL room for my July dates just in case.
> I already have a DVC rental booked and room at Beach Club for the same dates and was going to cancel 1.  What’s one more?  Lol.
> 
> We would probably go if all parks but Epcot were open.
> Water parks would be nice too and that shouldn’t be as much of an issue as theme parks.
> 
> If it’s literally only MK open we may cancel..
> I just don’t know yet..
> 
> We had some plans out of Beach Club like the Pirate Adventure Cruise and Captain Hook Pirate Cruise.  My son will be sad about those.  But assume they won’t run if resort is closed.



He did tell me that if the reservation is a cash reservation then there is no need to do anything because the reservation 5 days prior but if you want to reschedule then sooner is better than later.  I doubt the PAC will be happening but I have not information on those.  Sorry


----------



## Jacq7414

abnihon said:


> Did he say specifically WL will be open?


It is MK area isn’t it? Or that’s what I thought. But you do need a boat to get to MK


----------



## abnihon

Jacq7414 said:


> It is MK area isn’t it? Or that’s what I thought. But you do need a boat to get to MK



It is but maybe he meant “monorail”.  Maybe I should book Contemporary.  Or both.  I don’t know, I’m all over the place!  Lol.


----------



## merry_nbright

karen4546 said:


> I am sorry to say that the CM said MK resorts.  This is not set in stone and it is only the information he gave me.  sorry again



Don’t be sorry! This is EXACTLY what I was hoping for! I want to change to November!  I just have to play the waiting game until it’s “closed.”


----------



## Jacq7414

abnihon said:


> It is but maybe he meant “monorail”.  Maybe I should book Contemporary.  Or both.  I don’t know, I’m all over the place!  Lol.


We actually have a WL stay booked for 7/7, but I can’t imagine going to Disney and my 4 year old not being able to see the characters. That’s what she gets really excited about.

we will probably push out the trip to next year then


----------



## Jacq7414

merry_nbright said:


> Don’t be sorry! This is EXACTLY what I was hoping for! I want to change to November!  I just have to play the waiting game until it’s “closed.”


I’m just waiting for JetBlue to extend their no fee cancellation policy to july


----------



## e_yerger

Hmm I have a lot of feelings about this. 
1. I'm not being dismissive, and I'm grateful that this poster shared her conversation she had with the DVC Member Services CM. But I personally am not going to change my vacation plans until I get a direct press release from Disney outlying their plans.
2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)


----------



## merry_nbright

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I have a lot of feelings about this.
> 1. I'm not being dismissive, and I'm grateful that this poster shared her conversation she had with the DVC Member Services CM. But I personally am not going to change my vacation plans until I get a direct press release from Disney outlying their plans.
> 2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)



Fort Wilderness is considered a MK resort and it’s a Moderate. Still, I see where you’re coming from. I want to change my reservation because my Dad, who’s almost 70, will be going with me and I’d just enjoy myself more at Christmas time.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I have a lot of feelings about this.
> 1. I'm not being dismissive, and I'm grateful that this poster shared her conversation she had with the DVC Member Services CM. But I personally am not going to change my vacation plans until I get a direct press release from Disney outlying their plans.
> 2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)


It does coincide with the rumored opening measures that were put out on this site. Disney shouldn't have encouraged booking for June 1st. Now they will most likely have lots of people upset. Their intentions may have been good at the time but with so much unknown they would have been better off not mentioning it.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I worked for Disney phone customer service for 7 years and I can honestly say we were the last folks to ever know something. Half the time we found out from morning callers when events became available. This must be done intentionally as to stop an agent from spilling the beans. That CM was probably just itching to share their best guess.  We are specially told not to speculate.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I have a lot of feelings about this.
> 1. I'm not being dismissive, and I'm grateful that this poster shared her conversation she had with the DVC Member Services CM. But I personally am not going to change my vacation plans until I get a direct press release from Disney outlying their plans.
> 2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)



I feel like people who already have reservations in the values/mods should automatically be moved over to the MK resorts, even the DVC rooms, before any new bookings are allowed. Even then won't be enough rooms probably, but maybe a lot would cancel.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Ever business is encouraging booking. It is easy interest money. The casinos, hotel, airlines etc all are playing that game. Wynn casino let me know my May 21st reservation was cancelled. The same date of the email I could still book the dates online.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Jacq7414 said:


> I’m just waiting for JetBlue to extend their no fee cancellation policy to july



they’ve extended it! I canceled October today with no fee


----------



## goofystitch

Disney has been known to under-promise in order to over-deliver, so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## UkDisney73

A holiday to Disney from the UK is such a financial undertaking that it would make absolutely no sense to go unless you're able to enjoy the full disney experience, shows, parades, fireworks and in all the parks. Disney should let people know what's happening so that they can rearrange or cancel their plans. It's a holiday of a lifetime and you should be able to experience just that. 
My holiday date is August 4 and it seems incredibly far fetched as things stand at the moment that Disney will get everything up and running by that time.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Farro said:


> I feel like people who already have reservations in the values/mods should automatically be moved over to the MK resorts, even the DVC rooms, before any new bookings are allowed. Even then won't be enough rooms probably, but maybe a lot would cancel.


I do wonder how this would effect those in June who booked free dining if they were moved (read:upgraded)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m guessing.. guessing. that all guests who booked summer trips before this covid nightmare began will be taken care of by disney somehow - could be upgraded,  now if possible or later if necessary..  pretty sure something will be done, if past history is the predictor.

For those who made new bookings once covid hit hoping for the best - that could be a technicality that may not be ignored.  Time will tell.

For those who rebooked using the free dining for previously cancelled spring trips - disney made good once - there is no reason to think there isn’t a new offer coming if your trip is affected.

Phase one will not last months if the viral spread is managed or contained.  Once phase two hits it should mean more resorts and additional parks.  

Disney needs a way to test the waters - what was posted allows that and allows things to be modified both good and not so good.  Guest safety has to be the priority or the PR nightmare created could damage the standing of the company.


----------



## Mandy91

Thinking about how Disney decides to handle opening makes me wonder if all parks in the area will do the same, such as Universal. I know they’re kind of apples and oranges, but at the end of the day they’re both still theme parks. Would Disney do resort guests only and Universal not? I can imagine that would make Universal look better in the eyes of a local. I imagine what one park does the other would have to do something similar. Interesting to speculate all this and look at all the angles either way.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

There is a disney statement (perhaps a shareholder video chat?) happening May 5/20 there may be more info about how things will be moving forward then from an official standpoint


----------



## DisSurfer878

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m guessing.. guessing. that all guests who booked summer trips before this covid nightmare began will be taken care of by disney somehow - could be upgraded,  now if possible or later if necessary..  pretty sure something will be done, if past history is the predictor.
> 
> For those who made new bookings once covid hit hoping for the best - that could be a technicality that may not be ignored.  Time will tell.
> 
> For those who rebooked using the free dining for previously cancelled spring trips - disney made good once - there is no reason to think there isn’t a new offer coming if your trip is affected.
> 
> Phase one will not last months if the viral spread is managed or contained.  Once phase two hits it should mean more resorts and additional parks.
> 
> Disney needs a way to test the waters - what was posted allows that and allows things to be modified both good and not so good.  Guest safety has to be the priority or the PR nightmare created could damage the standing of the company.


I have to feel the same way. There are plenty of people who booked for June/July back in 2019 before we even had reports of Covid coming out of China. Seems incredibly unfair to just say "tough nuts" to those folks especially.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

My brain hurts from all of this today.. lol

I have a virtual cruise I should get back to.. a distraction     Something lighthearted & uncomplicated!


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> There is a disney statement (perhaps a shareholder video chat?) happening May 5/20 there may be more info about how things will be moving forward then from an official standpoint


Disney’s earnings report is May 5th.


----------



## Jacq7414

DisSurfer878 said:


> I have to feel the same way. There are plenty of people who booked for June/July back in 2019 before we even had reports of Covid coming out of China. Seems incredibly unfair to just say "tough nuts" to those folks especially.


We booked July 4 2019 . I’ve been planning for so long. I’m really sad. I had a really good plan and dining reservations for this trip. I was so excited.


----------



## godisney14

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely, but a company like Disney reopening their parks for the first time in 3 months, in a situation where there’s going to be a lot of “They’re opening too soon” backlash, I think this situation is much different than typical leaked information
> 
> not to mention there are tons of travel agencies on the phone with Disney at all hours, especially this weekend with the looming possibility of announced plans sometime this week, you don’t think any of those agents would have been able to get ahold of this type of information?
> 
> im not saying none of this is true, as I said in that post, phone operating CMs will likely know everything there is to know before an official statement is released in order to fulfill the questions that guests have when they inevitably get bombarded with calls after the announcement is made



From my experience, people working in customer support over the phone for the vast majority of companies generally have less knowledge of upcoming information and the validity of rumors than loyal followers of the brand. In fact, I’d put my money on the people making a living as Disney trip planners than the phone CMs.
I’d be pleasantly surprised if Disney was somehow uniquely different in that aspect.


----------



## wdwlver

Jacq7414 said:


> Well if this true then I’m totally cancelling my July trip. Thanks for the info.


Same. We are DVC scheduled for BCV 7/30-8/8. What CM described sounds awful.


----------



## sghokie

OnceUponATime15 said:


> My brain hurts from all of this today.. lol
> 
> I have a virtual cruise I should get back to.. a distraction     Something lighthearted & uncomplicated!



Ha, maybe there should be one of those memory implant places like that movie Total Recall.


----------



## katmigordon

Can we talk about having a secondary test if surface temps are high?
Several folks with kids here have talked about issues with kids & Surface vs core body temps.  And then on top of that I just found out from my Doctor that when a woman has a hot flash her surface temp can go up anywhere between 5 and 7 degrees, not the core - just the surface temps.  Disney denying women of a certain age the ability to access what we paid for would be a really bad practice.



e_yerger said:


> please dont restart the argument about if taking temps makes a difference or not


----------



## Kadorto

Farro said:


> Well this entire thread is made up of us self-proclaimed experts, giving our thoughts and predictions.
> Rteetz keeps us on topic when we stray, but of course it's going to be a bunch of people giving their opinion on any nugget of news we get about reopening.
> It's not supposed to be where we discuss how deadly the virus is...


And for those that do.. please stick to the facts!


----------



## e_yerger

katmigordon said:


> Can we talk about having a secondary test if surface temps are high?
> Several folks with kids here have talked about issues with kids & Surface vs core body temps.  And then on top of that I just found out from my Doctor that when a woman has a hot flash her surface temp can go up anywhere between 5 and 7 degrees, not the core - just the surface temps.  Disney denying women of a certain age the ability to access what we paid for would be a really bad practice.


I posted this 14 days ago........... my opinion still stands. Lets not bring up this temperature conversation again. It’s off topic and we’re gonna get the thread shut down again.


----------



## mhautz

Just something stupid but gives me reason to speculate: Maybe it's just my app, but I just noticed that on my Disney World app it stopped showing park hours on the front page.  When I checked as recently as a couple days ago, it was still showing hours information (or more accurately it showed Magic Kingdom was "Closed" for the day) and clicking on it allowed you to view the calendar of future park hours.   This is a minor detail, but in a world where all we have is little pieces of information, I still can't help but think this doesn't happen unless Disney specifically chose to remove this information from the app.  My speculation is that this suggests Disney is not planning on opening any time soon.  The current calendar shows the parks open on May 17th and because they don't want to "officially" over-extend their closure for several reasons (to allow flexibility if things get better and also to spread cancellations so they can be better managed), they would just prefer to hide the information so nobody reads too much into it.  Of course, this info is still on their website, but it's not as easily accessible.


----------



## e_yerger

mhautz said:


> Just something stupid but gives me reason to speculate: Maybe it's just my app, but I just noticed that on my Disney World app it stopped showing park hours on the front page.  When I checked as recently as a couple days ago, it was still showing hours information (or more accurately it showed Magic Kingdom was "Closed" for the day) and clicking on it allowed you to view the calendar of future park hours.   This is a minor detail, but in a world where all we have is little pieces of information, I still can't help but think this doesn't happen unless Disney specifically chose to remove this information from the app.  My speculation is that this suggests Disney is not planning on opening any time soon.  The current calendar shows the parks open on May 17th and because they don't want to "officially" over-extend their closure for several reasons (to allow flexibility if things get better and also to spread cancellations so they can be better managed), they would just prefer to hide the information so nobody reads too much into it.  Of course, this info is still on their website, but it's not as easily accessible.


I’ve found that Disney is trying to find new ways to use one of their assets (MDE app) in a way to continue traffic and usage. Showing parks hours is useless to all users current (since the parks are closed), so they are using high traffic areas of the app to show other things that users will find valuable now.

tldr: i wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## Farro

mhautz said:


> Just something stupid but gives me reason to speculate: Maybe it's just my app, but I just noticed that on my Disney World app it stopped showing park hours on the front page.  When I checked as recently as a couple days ago, it was still showing hours information (or more accurately it showed Magic Kingdom was "Closed" for the day) and clicking on it allowed you to view the calendar of future park hours.   This is a minor detail, but in a world where all we have is little pieces of information, I still can't help but think this doesn't happen unless Disney specifically chose to remove this information from the app.  My speculation is that this suggests Disney is not planning on opening any time soon.  The current calendar shows the parks open on May 17th and because they don't want to "officially" over-extend their closure for several reasons (to allow flexibility if things get better and also to spread cancellations so they can be better managed), they would just prefer to hide the information so nobody reads too much into it.  Of course, this info is still on their website, but it's not as easily accessible.



Maybe they are tweaking to update when ready with new hours, probably shortened days and not all parks opening at once.


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> Just something stupid but gives me reason to speculate: Maybe it's just my app, but I just noticed that on my Disney World app it stopped showing park hours on the front page.  When I checked as recently as a couple days ago, it was still showing hours information (or more accurately it showed Magic Kingdom was "Closed" for the day) and clicking on it allowed you to view the calendar of future park hours.   This is a minor detail, but in a world where all we have is little pieces of information, I still can't help but think this doesn't happen unless Disney specifically chose to remove this information from the app.  My speculation is that this suggests Disney is not planning on opening any time soon.  The current calendar shows the parks open on May 17th and because they don't want to "officially" over-extend their closure for several reasons (to allow flexibility if things get better and also to spread cancellations so they can be better managed), they would just prefer to hide the information so nobody reads too much into it.  Of course, this info is still on their website, but it's not as easily accessible.


You mean this is gone from your front page?


----------



## abnihon

Well thanks to all this craziness I now have 3 different reservations booked for July 11-19!  Lol.
BLT/Kidani split stay using points I rented for April trip. I can cancel this one by May 27th with minimal penalty so may do that unless DVC only resorts is the official word.  I just don’t want to be locked into a DVC rental again with this fluid situation.
So booked a back up Beach Club room and now a Wilderness Lodge room in case MK area only resorts is for real.
Maybe will end up doing split stay if both are open.
I’m all over the place!  
But at least I’m covering all my bases!  Lol.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

e_yerger said:


> 2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)



I think that if MK is the ONLY park that will be open, it makes sense for MK resorts to be open, from an operational perspective - opening the property up one area at a time rather than scattered about.

What the CM said today does line up with rumored phases, but still ... I wouldn’t do anything major until something is confirmed. Maybe he is right, maybe he enjoys speculating.

I think the thing to remember is that this truly is unprecedented (I know, most overused word right now), and no matter how they phase things in, it will be unfair to some.

Sadly, many things may not feel like Disney for quite some time


----------



## mhautz

e_yerger said:


> I’ve found that Disney is trying to find new ways to use one of their assets (MDE app) in a way to continue traffic and usage. Showing parks hours is useless to all users current (since the parks are closed), so they are using high traffic areas of the app to show other things that users will find valuable now.
> 
> tldr: i wouldnt worry about it too much


Yeah, I know.  I just found it curious because it's been there for a month now.  The other thing is that I can't seem to find another way to find that info in app.  

I have just been checking the closed dates recently out of morbid curiosity to see what the "official" stance is.  I also check because we have some tickets that start on May 26th and a re-scheduled trip for July 11th, so I'm just waiting for Disney to update the calendar so they are they are officially closed on May 26th so our tickets can convert to anytime tickets in time for our 60 day window.  Which of course seem ridiculous since even planning for a mid-July trip feels like an exercise in futility.



yulilin3 said:


> You mean this is gone from your front page?



Yep.  I shouldn't be surprised if it's just me.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> You mean this is gone from your front page?
> View attachment 490670



Try opening it again. I had that too, closed my app, reopened and it was gone! Just happened.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242289281.html
From the article Movie theatres and no in person sports will be opening in phase 1. That pretty much confirms no Disney opening in phase 1.


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> Whats the timeline for additional phases ?
> 
> Also, can someone explain why No Fast passes?


To me it makes more sense to be fast pass only.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242289281.html
> From the article Movie theatres and no in person sports will be opening in phase 1. That pretty much confirms no Disney opening in phase 1.



while I never thought Disney would be in phase 1 I will be interested to see what full plans are.


----------



## cakebaker

C&Jx2 said:


> While not Disney owned, Shades of Green just announced on their FB page that their opening has been extender to June 1st.


I find it interesting that they’re saying it’s a re-opening date, not that they’re closed until  June 1. Maybe I’m reading too much into that verbiage, but there’s no way they open with WDW still closed.....is there?


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242289281.html
> From the article Movie theatres and no in person sports will be opening in phase 1. That pretty much confirms no Disney opening in phase 1.


I wouldn't say that,  i heard this particular press conference and the governor said he doesn't want any indoor activities with large crowds but he did say that outdoor activities and locations are fine,  he said they were expecting an outbreak from outdoor places that had thousands of people crammed together before the closing and that never came. 
Now of course he didn't name Disney in particular.  He also said we (in Florida) have been functioning basically on phase 1 already,


----------



## C&Jx2

cakebaker said:


> I find it interesting that they’re saying it’s a re-opening date, not that they’re closed until  June 1. Maybe I’m reading too much into that verbiage, but there’s no way they open with a WDW still closed.....is there?


You could do a resort only trip sure... Same as anywhere. I doubt most people will though.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242289281.html
> From the article Movie theatres and no in person sports will be opening in phase 1. That pretty much confirms no Disney opening in phase 1.



Not really anything new there. He says he doesn't like movie theaters because it's an "enclosed environment." And you aren't moving. If you are in there with someone infected sitting near you, there is a good chance of being exposed.

One of the people on the task force this week, I think it was the guy from Universal, pointed out that theme parks are open areas and mostly outside. Social distancing is possible.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Try opening it again. I had that too, closed my app, reopened and it was gone! Just happened.


I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it's there,  i have an android


----------



## Mit88

jerry557 said:


> Not really anything new there. He says he doesn't like movie theaters because it's an "enclosed environment." And you aren't moving. If you are in there with someone infected sitting near you, there is a good chance of being exposed.
> 
> One of the people on the task force this week, I think it was the guy from Universal, pointed out that theme parks are open areas and mostly outside. Social distancing is possible.



Which doesn’t really make much sense. Let’s say movie theaters open with 50% theater capacity. You’ll find far more people at a grocery store, target, or Walmart, literally at any given time during business hours.And those people are touching things, putting them back on shelves. 100s of hands could touch a box of cereal before it’s purchased. Not to mention how many people you’re passing without 6 feet of space. While at movie theaters you’re sitting in one seat, isolated by at least 6 feet from anyone other than people you’re already in close contact with at home. What are you touching in a movie theater? Seat, arm rest, maybe the railing on the stairs walking up to your seat?

the difference between those stores and a movie theater is that they’re essential businesses, while movie theaters aren’t. But if you ask me where I’d feel safer from catching a virus? It’s movie theater every day


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Which doesn’t really make much sense. Let’s say movie theaters open with 50% theater capacity. You’ll find far more people at a grocery store, target, or Walmart, literally at any given time during business hours.And those people are touching things, putting them back on shelves. 100s of hands could touch a box of cereal before it’s purchased. Not to mention how many people you’re passing without 6 feet of space. While at movie theaters you’re sitting in one seat, isolated by at least 6 feet from anyone other than people you’re already in close contact with at home. What are you touching in a movie theater? Seat, arm rest, maybe the railing on the stairs walking up to your seat?
> 
> the difference between those stores and a movie theater is that they’re essential businesses, while movie theaters aren’t. But if you ask me where I’d feel safer from catching a virus? It’s movie theater every day



Being in a store for 30 minutes is better than sitting in a movie theater with 200 people for 3 hours.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> The digital registry for rides is really interesting.


What does that mean? Like a virtual queue?


----------



## jlwhitney

SaintsManiac said:


> Being in a store for 30 minutes is better than sitting in a movie theater with 200 people for 3 hours.



the theater closest to me Doesn’t even have 1 theater that seats 200 not since they put the huge recliners in


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwhitney said:


> the theater closest to me Doesn’t even have 1 theater that seats 200 not since they put the huge recliners in



Cool.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> What does that mean? Like a virtual queue?



I have no idea.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> It lines up with the predictions...


But couldn’t that be where he got it?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Being in a store for 30 minutes is better than sitting in a movie theater with 200 people for 3 hours.




What theaters have capacity to fill 200 seats at 50% capacity? (So 400 seats).

if you’re in a store for 30 minutes, that’s a lot of variable change with new potential carriers entering the store. Movie theaters aren’t haven’t interchangeable viewers throughout the movie. You’re in there for 90-180 minutes with the same people, at 6 feet of distance. If you have 200 interchangeable customers in a store, you’re far more likely to encounter a carrier while having much less space to avoid 6 feet of Distance


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> But couldn’t that be where he got it?



Maybe? Again I have no idea. However, I don’t think a CM was being sinister and giving out fake info just to do it.

People are going to believe what they want until official announcements are made.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> What theaters have capacity to fill 200 seats at 50% capacity? (So 400 seats).
> 
> if you’re in a store for 30 minutes, that’s a lot of variable change with new potential carriers entering the store. Movie theaters aren’t haven’t interchangeable viewers throughout the movie. You’re in there for 90-180 minutes with the same people, at 6 feet of distance. If you have 200 interchangeable customers in a store, you’re far more likely to encounter a carrier while having much less space to avoid 6 feet of Distance



Sigh. Not going to continue this inane argument.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> CM’s answering phones would likely know the plans before any public announcement because the calls will come flying in after they make the public announcement, and they want CMs to be informed to answer any questions the guest may have. But I don’t see any CM not realizing they weren’t given the OK to give out this type of information yet.


But I would think they would know pretty much right before (so it’s not leaked) so if we don’t see this announced officially by the end of the week then it seems even more unlikely that it’s official.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe? Again I have no idea. However, I don’t think a CM was being sinister and giving out fake info just to do it.
> 
> People are going to believe what they want until official announcements are made.


I’m thinking more along the lines of believing rumors he heard from other cms & repeating them vs a sinister plot. Surely there is one cm who claims to know someone in corporate .


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Sigh. Not going to continue this inane argument.



because there is no argument to make. You have a better chance at catching a virus when you walk by 200 different people, while also touching items on a shelf than you do sitting in one chair, 6 feet away from 200 people for the duration of the movie. It’s really not that difficult. More common sense than anything


----------



## LSUmiss

whiporee said:


> Finn Ryder is the hero/con man from Tangled.


No that’s Flynn


----------



## LSUmiss

little_orange_bird said:


> this is fascinating. We have July 12-21st at the Poly. Magic kingdom area so this seems like good news.


We have 7/26-8/2 at poly. But if it’s still just mk, we’ll cut trip a little short. Don’t need that many days.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DVC members all got emails yesterday detailing how DVC bookings, borrowing, banking  or holding points from year to year will be changing for the foreseeable future.. .

With these changes and the number of members needing to make changes to current bookings now, it only makes sense that Member services CMs would have information needed to advise members and help with their queries 
(and not book them into DVC resorts that will not be open due to opening restrictions that must be met)


----------



## godisney14

Mit88 said:


> Which doesn’t really make much sense. Let’s say movie theaters open with 50% theater capacity. You’ll find far more people at a grocery store, target, or Walmart, literally at any given time during business hours.And those people are touching things, putting them back on shelves. 100s of hands could touch a box of cereal before it’s purchased. Not to mention how many people you’re passing without 6 feet of space. While at movie theaters you’re sitting in one seat, isolated by at least 6 feet from anyone other than people you’re already in close contact with at home. What are you touching in a movie theater? Seat, arm rest, maybe the railing on the stairs walking up to your seat?
> 
> the difference between those stores and a movie theater is that they’re essential businesses, while movie theaters aren’t. But if you ask me where I’d feel safer from catching a virus? It’s movie theater every day



At least in my area, it would have to be less than 50%. Half of the theaters near me aren’t even 6ft apart between alternating seats and not 6 ft apart between rows.

But, I don’t know how stringent the 6ft recommendations will be when airlines are at the very best only 2 ft apart in economy, even with just 50% capacity.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Mit88 said:


> because there is no argument to make. You have a better chance at catching a virus when you walk by 200 different people, while also touching items on a shelf than you do sitting in one chair, 6 feet away from 200 people for the duration of the movie. It’s really not that difficult. More common sense than anything


All of the movie theaters in my area have the large, reclining seats that you mentioned. They really do not hold a lot of people. But beside all that - whenever we go there might be between 5 & 10 other people there watching the movie? They’re just never crowded. Maybe because there are so many different screens? IDK?


----------



## juice0358

Mit88 said:


> Which doesn’t really make much sense. Let’s say movie theaters open with 50% theater capacity. You’ll find far more people at a grocery store, target, or Walmart, literally at any given time during business hours.And those people are touching things, putting them back on shelves. 100s of hands could touch a box of cereal before it’s purchased. Not to mention how many people you’re passing without 6 feet of space. While at movie theaters you’re sitting in one seat, isolated by at least 6 feet from anyone other than people you’re already in close contact with at home. What are you touching in a movie theater? Seat, arm rest, maybe the railing on the stairs walking up to your seat?
> 
> the difference between those stores and a movie theater is that they’re essential businesses, while movie theaters aren’t. But if you ask me where I’d feel safer from catching a virus? It’s movie theater every day


I disagree with this strongly, I'll take my chances in a grocery store where i pass someone for a second that may be infected versus sitting by someone for 3 hours that maybe infected. It's not close, not to mention going to watch a movie is not on my MUST do list weekly, Netflix and Disney+ are just fine for the time being.


----------



## juice0358

Mit88 said:


> because there is no argument to make. You have a better chance at catching a virus when you walk by 200 different people, while also touching items on a shelf than you do sitting in one chair, 6 feet away from 200 people for the duration of the movie. It’s really not that difficult. More common sense than anything


Dude nothing about your argument involves common sense. It is the most non essential thing you can do and you're in a room for hours, with the AC just circulating the virus if just ONE person is infected.


----------



## Mit88

godisney14 said:


> At least in my area, it would have to be less than 50%. Half of the theaters near me aren’t even 6ft apart between alternating seats and not 6 ft apart between rows.
> 
> But, I don’t know how stringent the 6ft recommendations will be when airlines are at the very best only 2 ft apart in economy, even with just 50% capacity.



which is likely (opening theaters to less than 50%), i was just making a reference point.In all likelihood, because right now the only 3 major tent pole films coming out between July and August are Tenent, Mulan, and Wonder Woman. And those are each individually rumored to play on most, if not all screens while they’re in theaters to offer more showings to lessen capacity in each individual theater.

Let’s say, a 200 seat theater. 10 seats per row, 20 rows. Depending on group size, you could have between 4-6 people per row, while skipping every other row which would give you 20-25% capacity, which seems more likely than 50%.


----------



## Mit88

juice0358 said:


> Dude nothing about your argument involves common sense. It is the most non essential thing you can do and you're in a room for hours, with the AC just circulating the virus if just ONE person is infected.



Grocery stores arent going to have AC circulating the virus? And thats many more people that are interchanging, touching things. Theres a far better chance that you’re going to encounter someone with the virus if youre in a store for 30 minutes than you ever will in one room, with the same people for the entire duration. 

Do you feel safer while in a HM buggy, or in line waiting for one?

You’re assuming that people are going to be packed into movie theaters like sardines. You can regulate spacing in a movie theater. You cant regulate spacing when there are physically moving parts


----------



## sghokie

halfpintpeggy said:


> All of the movie theaters in my area have the large, reclining seats that you mentioned. They really do not hold a lot of people. But beside all that - whenever we go there might be between 5 & 10 other people there watching the movie? They’re just never crowded. Maybe because there are so many different screens? IDK?


Dont you remember that movie outbreak where all the people in a movie theater get infected? Well it was just a movie.
But more recently wasn't there an incident were 75 people went to a choir practice and they were trying to practice safety. Most of them became infected and several people have died since.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Dont you remember that movie outbreak where all the people in a movie theater get infected? Well it was just a movie.
But more recently wasn't there an incident were 75 people went to a choir practice and they were trying to practice safety. Most of them became infected and several people have died since.
[/QUOTE]

Choirs purposely stand very close together...and in singing, they normally lose spit into the air...

An hour long practice, and yeah, that's gonna be an issue, even if everyone isn't shaking hands...


----------



## Mit88

godisney14 said:


> At least in my area, it would have to be less than 50%. Half of the theaters near me aren’t even 6ft apart between alternating seats and not 6 ft apart between rows.
> 
> But, I don’t know how stringent the 6ft recommendations will be when airlines are at the very best only 2 ft apart in economy, even with just 50% capacity.



Thats how my local theater is. If I see a new release on a Sunday, theres more often times that there are 10 people or less, many times its just the two of us, than a packed theater. Outside of seeing Marvel movies on opening night, I always choose seats that has 1-2 extra seats between me. For the most part, theater goers will choose an empty row, if they can, not sit in a seat next to strangers, and thats before this pandemic. I’ve never met anyone that goes to a movie and seeks out sitting next to a bunch of strangers if they have the ability to have empty seat(s) between.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I have a lot of feelings about this.
> 1. I'm not being dismissive, and I'm grateful that this poster shared her conversation she had with the DVC Member Services CM. But I personally am not going to change my vacation plans until I get a direct press release from Disney outlying their plans.
> 2. It kinda bothers me that they are saying MK area resorts only.... so only deluxe. I feel bad for people who have trips booked at moderate & values that may have their vacations cancelled because only the expensive resorts are open. Doesn't seem fair to me. (and before anyone starts, I know life's not fair - but it doesn't seem very "Disney" to me)



I get your point with #2, but at the same time even if they are opening in this way (MK only, partial MK really) everyone's vacations are "cancelled" in a way. Anyone who wants a vacation and not just a taste of Disney should be moving their own vacation. It's such a limited experience, that I don't think you'll find too many people annoyed their resort was closed, as I think we would see most people who have full blown vacations planned in this phase postponing.


----------



## Music City Mama

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242289281.html
> From the article Movie theatres and no in person sports will be opening in phase 1. That pretty much confirms no Disney opening in phase 1.



I didn't take it that the "phase 1" that the CM referenced was the state of Florida's phase 1 -- I would assume that Florida's will happen much sooner than June 15th -- I took it to mean WDW's internal phase 1.

With that said, who knows how accurate this is.


----------



## Mit88

sghokie said:


> Dont you remember that movie outbreak where all the people in a movie theater get infected? Well it was just a movie.
> But more recently wasn't there an incident were 75 people went to a choir practice and they were trying to practice safety. Most of them became infected and several people have died since.



A Walmart in Colorado closed down because 3 workers died, and 6 additional workers tested positive. When you walk into an essential business, youre not walking into a safety bubble where the virus cant go. There is risk of infection wherever you go, essential or not, except your own house, not touching mail, not ordering food, just sheltered with nothing. Thats the only way youre 100% safe from this thing. You can do measures than make you *feel *safe, but you’ll never be 100% safe if you go to places, interacting with potential vessels.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m guessing.. guessing. that all guests who booked summer trips before this covid nightmare began will be taken care of by disney somehow - could be upgraded,  now if possible or later if necessary..  pretty sure something will be done, if past history is the predictor.
> 
> For those who made new bookings once covid hit hoping for the best - that could be a technicality that may not be ignored.  Time will tell.
> 
> For those who rebooked using the free dining for previously cancelled spring trips - disney made good once - there is no reason to think there isn’t a new offer coming if your trip is affected.
> 
> Phase one will not last months if the viral spread is managed or contained.  Once phase two hits it should mean more resorts and additional parks.
> 
> Disney needs a way to test the waters - what was posted allows that and allows things to be modified both good and not so good.  Guest safety has to be the priority or the PR nightmare created could damage the standing of the company.



I don't think Disney is going to do anything for cancelled reservations beyond an average discount like they did for those of us already impacted by the closure. My guess is an extension of the free dining discount for people impacted. I don't see upgrades, unless it's needed to move people from a closed resort to an open one during the phased opening process.

The free dining discount ranges from great to useless depending who you ask. It certainly was not an across the board "Disney taking care of impacted guests". I don't necessarily think they needed to do more, but I wouldn't count on them going above and beyond for bookings June 1st and on that may be impacted.


----------



## xuxa777

Why is there a debate about walmarts, choir practices, and movie theaters here? Let keep in on topic.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Why is there a debate about walmarts, choir practices, and movie theaters here? Let keep in on topic.



I take the blame, I apologize.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

I am a little stuck on the no-fastpasses plan that Finn or Flynn or whatever his name talked about.  If there are going to be no fastpasses and they are certain of that already, then what a disservice they are doing to all of us who plan and get up early and spend a lot of time booking the perfect fastpasses.  If there is some sort of new system, maybe they can roll people's existing fastpasses over into the new system?

Maybe fastpasses won't even be necessary, if as many people don't go who say they aren't going based on all of the rumored modifications and extreme limitations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Why is there a debate about walmarts, choir practices, and movie theaters here? Let keep in on topic.



I think the problem throughout has been off topic is kind of grey and that's why it happens so often.

Someone brings up some non Disney venue or COVID development to support their opinion on some Disney related point, which IMO is as on topic as any other speculation. Still kind of grey as people talk about why said venue or development does or does not apply to Disney. Then it turns into an entirely off topic when the back and forth surrounding *just* Walmart or whatever starts.


----------



## abnihon

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I am a little stuck on the no-fastpasses plan that Finn or Flynn or whatever his name is talked about.  If there are going to be no fastpasses and they are certain of that already, then what a disservice they are doing to all of us who plan and get up early and spend a lot of time booking the perfect fastpasses.  If there is some sort of new system, maybe they can roll people's existing fastpasses over into the new system?
> 
> Maybe fastpasses won't even be necessary, if as many people don't go who say they aren't going based on all of the rumored modifications and extreme limitations.


 His name is Sven! Keep up!


----------



## Searc

Jacq7414 said:


> Well if this true then I’m totally cancelling my July trip. Thanks for the info.


Phone CM's have no credibility. None.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I am a little stuck on the no-fastpasses plan that Finn or Flynn or whatever his name is talked about.  If there are going to be no fastpasses and they are certain of that already, then what a disservice they are doing to all of us who plan and get up early and spend a lot of time booking the perfect fastpasses.  If there is some sort of new system, maybe they can roll people's existing fastpasses over into the new system?
> 
> Maybe fastpasses won't even be necessary, if as many people don't go who say they aren't going based on all of the rumored modifications and extreme limitations.



If the rumour is true, I expect too bad so sad for those who have already booked FP, at least you get to go to Disney. I imagine most people who are willing to go to Disney in this state are already of the mindset that details don't matter they just want whatever Disney can give them.

There are tons of people who spent a lot of time and effort planning vacations that never happened at all. I don't think Disney would treat people who had FP booked if they are not using the FP system any differently than all those other people.


----------



## jerry557

Mit88 said:


> Which doesn’t really make much sense. Let’s say movie theaters open with 50% theater capacity. You’ll find far more people at a grocery store, target, or Walmart, literally at any given time during business hours.And those people are touching things, putting them back on shelves. 100s of hands could touch a box of cereal before it’s purchased. Not to mention how many people you’re passing without 6 feet of space. While at movie theaters you’re sitting in one seat, isolated by at least 6 feet from anyone other than people you’re already in close contact with at home. What are you touching in a movie theater? Seat, arm rest, maybe the railing on the stairs walking up to your seat?
> 
> the difference between those stores and a movie theater is that they’re essential businesses, while movie theaters aren’t. But if you ask me where I’d feel safer from catching a virus? It’s movie theater every day



So you are saying you feel safer SITTING in a movie theater for 3 hours (because it seems that's the length of movies these days) than moving quickly through a grocery store?

You don't catch a virus by walking by someone in a store aisle. But if a guy behind you in the theater has coronavirus, you are going to be exposed for a long period of time.


----------



## disney1474

For what it's worth, I called DVC member services and I asked the CM on the phone about opening on July 15th and he said he didn't know anything and that I would probably know before he does!!!


----------



## cakebaker

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I am a little stuck on the no-fastpasses plan that Finn or Flynn or whatever his name is talked about.  If there are going to be no fastpasses and they are certain of that already, then what a disservice they are doing to all of us who plan and get up early and spend a lot of time booking the perfect fastpasses.  If there is some sort of new system, maybe they can roll people's existing fastpasses over into the new system?
> 
> Maybe fastpasses won't even be necessary, if as many people don't go who say they aren't going based on all of the rumored modifications and extreme limitations.


You could be us. I spent 2 months perfecting our FP line up. I even lucked out and was online when they dropped FP’s for Mmrr. We lost them all. I don’t believe, even if it turns out to be true, that it’s currently the definite plan they have in mind to go with. This is just the chance we take when booking  in the time frame when we don’t know what will happen. We have the choice not to take the chance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> You could be us. I spent 2 months perfecting our FP line up. I even lucked out and was online when they dropped FP’s for Mmrr. We lost them all. I don’t believe, even if it turns out to be true, that it’s currently the definite plan they have in mind to go with. This is just the chance we take when booking  in the time frame when we don’t know what will happen. We have the choice not to take the chance.



I lost a hugely anticipated stay at the Poly. I lost what I consider the perfect FP and ADR line up, also the trip being a March one was caught up in 2 (3?) major DHS changes after my window opened. We were in the planning phase for at least a year. I spent tons of time planning the "perfect" trip, and that's not even including all the time I spent learning about freaking boarding groups. Worrying about RotR being reliable was the biggest hurdle, good times.

I've got nothing to show for it. I don't expect Disney to do anything about that.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I lost a hugely anticipated stay at the Poly. I lost what I consider the perfect FP and ADR line up, also the trip being a March one was caught up in 2 (3?) major DHS changes after my window opened. We were in the planning phase for at least a year. I spent tons of time planning the "perfect" trip, and that's not even including all the time I spent learning about freaking boarding groups. Worrying about RotR being reliable was the biggest hurdle, good times.
> 
> I've got nothing to show for it. I don't expect Disney to do anything about that.


Same here!  We had to work harder and make more last minute changes than we ever had to- tiers changing, new ride, changes in SR- you name it, they threw it at us. And ours was at a time no one was even thinking WDW would ever close until just before they did.  I’m with you- worrying about getting a boarding group was the only thing up in the air. What I wouldn’t give ....


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Same here!  We had to work harder and make more last minute changes than we ever had to- tiers changing, new ride, changes in SR- you name it, they threw it at us. And ours was at a time no one was even thinking WDW would ever close until just before they did.  I’m with you- worrying about getting a boarding group was the only thing up in the air. What I wouldn’t give ....


All of that sounds like to much work for a vacation. I'm hoping they do go to virtual queues for awhile. I would be more inclined to go more often if they went back to the way it used to be.


----------



## godisney14

Mit88 said:


> Thats how my local theater is. If I see a new release on a Sunday, theres more often times that there are 10 people or less, many times its just the two of us, than a packed theater. Outside of seeing Marvel movies on opening night, I always choose seats that has 1-2 extra seats between me. For the most part, theater goers will choose an empty row, if they can, not sit in a seat next to strangers, and thats before this pandemic. I’ve never met anyone that goes to a movie and seeks out sitting next to a bunch of strangers if they have the ability to have empty seat(s) between.



Got it.
Yea, we live in different parts of the country. More densely populated area where I am I guess.
Our theaters are always pretty much full for the first month of any decent new release. On the very slow times, it’s probably still at least 25% full.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> All of that sounds like to much work for a vacation. I'm hoping they do go to virtual queues for awhile. I would be more inclined to go more often if they went back to the way it used to be.


 I usually enjoy every minute of planning- even that trip. It was highly unusual to have so many changes for 1 trip though. But if I’m looking for a relaxing vacation, WDW isn’t my choice. It never was.


----------



## pinkle

DGsAtBLT said:


> I lost a hugely anticipated stay at the Poly. I lost what I consider the perfect FP and ADR line up, also the trip being a March one was caught up in 2 (3?) major DHS changes after my window opened. We were in the planning phase for at least a year. I spent tons of time planning the "perfect" trip, and that's not even including all the time I spent learning about freaking boarding groups. Worrying about RotR being reliable was the biggest hurdle, good times.
> 
> I've got nothing to show for it. I don't expect Disney to do anything about that.


I did the exact same thing. We were supposed to arrive Monday with the most perfect plan.  It’s so sad. We have rebooked in September but we were not able to get all the ADRs we had hoped for.  I hope it’s all a go by then


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Searc said:


> Phone CM's have no credibility. None.


I’ve definitely had far more inaccurate info from them than from the bus drivers.
Just yesterday a phone CM told me that no one ever holds more than ten days of fastpasses at a time. Never. Not ever.  The system does not allow it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Another change due to covid 19

No more visits to the front desk at check in..,

This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.

Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I usually enjoy every minute of planning- even that trip. It was highly unusual to have so many changes for 1 trip though. But if I’m looking for a relaxing vacation, WDW isn’t my choice. It never was.


I have never put much effort into a vacation. I book my hotel and my flight. The rest I figure it out as I go. Last February I had a week at Universal and never planned anything. It was the best vacation ever.


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694



Makes total sense. And, a good sign for July!


----------



## cakebaker

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694


I read this earlier and check our 3 resorts and don’t have that notification yet.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

The easiest way to confirm the CM DVC info is for someone to call. If it is official info any CM will have it.  
I have four trips booked this year. I wish I could say I hope to go this year, but 2021 looks more the reality.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694


I really hope another change will be the daily room checks. If we opt out of mousekeeping, the last thing I want are people going from room to room & then entering ours.
Quite frankly, I don’t want anyone else in our room - particularly after I disinfect it as best I can.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

That online check in thing makes me wonder if the resorts may be partially open when they do open. The straight to your room thing reads 2 ways IMO, you must check in online and therefore can proceed directly to your room without having to do anything else, or you must check in online and then *must* go directly to your room and not wander, hang out in formerly public areas, visit the pool, etc. Wonder if the resorts will be very bare bones initially.


----------



## Jrb1979

halfpintpeggy said:


> I really hope another change will be the daily room checks. If we opt out of mousekeeping, the last thing I want are people going from room to room & then entering ours.
> Quite frankly, I don’t want anyone else in our room - particularly after I disinfect it as best I can.


I'm thinking it will be like what the rumors of hotels in Vegas are going to do. No housekeeping during your stay and towels to be left at your door everyday.


----------



## Sandiz08

DGsAtBLT said:


> That online check in thing makes me wonder if the resorts may be partially open when they do open. The straight to your room thing reads 2 ways IMO, you must check in online and therefore can proceed directly to your room without having to do anything else, or you must check in online and then *must* go directly to your room and not wander, hang out in formerly public areas, visit the pool, etc. Wonder if the resorts will be very bare bones initially.


Maybe there is an information packet waiting for you in the room, health questionnaire, rules and guidelines etc, that they don't want anyone roaming around/ filling out/ or reading in the lobby. However, this is strange, don't think anyone else has come across that on their MDE.


----------



## cakebaker

Halloweenqueen said:


> The easiest way to confirm the CM DVC info is for someone to call. If it is official info any CM will have it.
> I have four trips booked this year. I wish I could say I hope to go this year, but 2021 looks more the reality.


Someone did and was told they didn’t know anything. Yulilin’s DVC source didn’t confirm either.


----------



## zemmer

Yes, I’m hesitant to listen to phone CM. One insisted that AS Sports has been fully remodeled and has queen beds.


----------



## mhautz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694



I saw this and checked my July 11-19 reservation (so same time frame) for All-Star Music and I do not get this message.  Then again, I've already established today on this thread that everyone's MDE is different.  But I'll keep an eye out for that.  

Or maybe I'm just staying at one of the resorts that isn't going to be open during this timeframe.  That's a huge leap in logic, but I'll gladly take that leap into an upgrade to an AOA Family Suite.


----------



## xuxa777

Halloweenqueen said:


> The easiest way to confirm the CM DVC info is for someone to call. If it is official info any CM will have it.
> I have four trips booked this year. I wish I could say I hope to go this year, but 2021 looks more the reality.


It it is official, guarantee it will be posted here and https://disneyworld.disney.go.com faster than any call to CMs.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

We are staying at BWV in July and ours doesn’t say that. It looks as normal. This is the second time today I’ve seen this for Pop though.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> That online check in thing makes me wonder if the resorts may be partially open when they do open. The straight to your room thing reads 2 ways IMO, you must check in online and therefore can proceed directly to your room without having to do anything else, or you must check in online and then *must* go directly to your room and not wander, hang out in formerly public areas, visit the pool, etc. Wonder if the resorts will be very bare bones initially.



If they are going to say you can't use the pool at the resort in the middle of summer then good lord, don't open.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm thinking it will be like what the rumors of hotels in Vegas are going to do. No housekeeping during your stay and towels to be left at your door everyday.


That would work for me!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694


No! Now I can’t go tell them I don’t like the 90’s section and I really want to move to the 50’s section and can they please me to the 50’s section- lake view, top floor, preferably.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> It it is official, guarantee it will be posted here and https://disneyworld.disney.go.com faster than any call to CMs.



Do tell how you know?


----------



## mhautz

Farro said:


> If they are going to say you can't use the pool at the resort in the middle of summer then good lord, don't open.


LOL...every other rumor on this thread about greatly reduced experiences could be true and my daughters wouldn't care, but all things could be open and the pools closed and we'd have to cancel our trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> If they are going to say you can't use the pool at the resort in the middle of summer then good lord, don't open.



Pure speculation on my end so I don’t want to start any panic for anyone who reads this later lol, but I don’t see it as that different than the major things rumoured to be missing from the parks when they open.


----------



## Jacq7414

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694



hmmm mine doesn’t say that


----------



## KayMichigan

I wonder if that means things like the gift shops and dining areas are going to be closed or severely limited? I imagine the lobbies would have to be open but they might only have a few people at the desks.


----------



## mshanson3121

mhautz said:


> LOL...every other rumor could on this thread about great reduced experiences could be true and my daughters wouldn't care, but all things could be open and the pools closed and we'd have to cancel our trip.



This. Florida in summer without a pool... no thanks. 

I've been sitting here considering how they could social distance in the pool and the only thing I can come up with is just strictly limit how many go in it at once? They already have lifeguards, so, I suppose they could easily blow the whistle on anyone that is too close to someone else? They could then evict them from the pool after a warning if they fail to comply?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KayMichigan said:


> I wonder if that means things like the gift shops and dining areas are going to be closed or severely limited? I imagine the lobbies would have to be open but they might only have a few people at the desks.



Limited resort amenities makes more sense than throwing the entire thing open at once IMO. Just like when the parks closed and before the resorts did, people are already talking about going for resort only “vacations”. To me it makes sense to want to limit this behaviour at first and only have them open to people who are there because of the parks. Goes hand in hand with the limited park experience, MK resorts only to begin with, etc.

Baby steps.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

KayMichigan said:


> I wonder if that means things like the gift shops and dining areas are going to be closed or severely limited? I imagine the lobbies would have to be open but they might only have a few people at the desks.


They’ve got to have food. Restaurants in Florida will probably be open by mid-to-late May at the latest. Surely they will be able to handle people in the food courts.


----------



## Jrb1979

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> They’ve got to have food. Restaurants in Florida will probably be open by mid-to-late May at the latest. Surely they will be able to handle people in the food courts.


I picture it being setup like most grocery stores are now. Markers on the floor on where to stand and most food prepackaged.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Can’t open a resort without feeding the guests, but I won’t be surprised if that looks a lot different than it did beforehand at first.

My guess is selection is very limited, resorts with multiple spots may have locations closed, and dining areas are heavily modified and cleaned better with people being encouraged to eat in their rooms.


----------



## jlwhitney

All the possible changes are just so depressing, guess will cancel trips for now and maybe next year things will be better.


----------



## Farro

Why prepackaged food? If they are testing employees, using stringent cleaning practices, workers wearing gloves/masks why on earth can't they cook food to order?

Same with housekeeping. It makes no sense! They are CLEANING for goodness sake. Again, have them wear a mask and gloves while cleaning.

A lot of this, if it comes to fruition, is really just placating those who are nervous to travel. Some of it seems just for show and isn't necessary. 

Ugh. Hotels with barely any food, no pool, no gift shops, no bars...sound so fun.


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can’t open a resort without feeding the guests, but I won’t be surprised if that looks a lot different than it did beforehand at first.
> 
> My guess is selection is very limited, resorts with multiple spots may have locations closed, and dining areas are heavily modified and cleaned better with people being encouraged to eat in their rooms.


I think within the resorts, especially the Deluxe resorts, Disney's going to have a harder time limiting things too greatly without it negatively affecting guest experience.  I feel like people will be understanding of park limitations, but they still are going to expect something of value from their resort, especially ones that are hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Why prepackaged food? If they are testing employees, using stringent cleaning practices, workers wearing gloves/masks why on earth can't they cook food to order?
> 
> Same with housekeeping. It makes no sense! They are CLEANING for goodness sake. Again, have them wear a mask and gloves while cleaning.
> 
> A lot of this, if it comes to fruition, is really just placating those who are nervous to travel. Some of it seems just for show and isn't necessary.
> 
> Ugh. Hotels with barely any food, no pool, no gift shops, no bars...sound so fun.


I don't agree. Its the world we live in now. This would be the new normal.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't agree. Its the world we live in now. This would be the new normal.



I don't agree. There is a new normal and there is just being ridiculous.

You can social distance in a restaurant.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't agree. Its the world we live in now. This would be the new normal.



Nah. I get takeout once a week and it’s not pre-packaged food. It’s all going to be fine in its own time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Why prepackaged food? If they are testing employees, using stringent cleaning practices, workers wearing gloves/masks why on earth can't they cook food to order?
> 
> Same with housekeeping. It makes no sense! They are CLEANING for goodness sake. Again, have them wear a mask and gloves while cleaning.
> 
> A lot of this, if it comes to fruition, is really just placating those who are nervous to travel. Some of it seems just for show.



Prepackaged is fast. Gets people in and out quicker. I don’t think that’s necessarily how it will be, my guess is limited menu, but I don’t think it’s completely out of the question.

The rumoured housekeeping thing I think is not for show. Less exposure for the CMs to possibly contaminated surfaces, less chance for them to transfer germs from room to room, I don’t think it’s realistic to think they can completely decontaminate themselves and their gear from room to room.

Nothing would really surprise me at this point.


----------



## goofystitch

I've been gone two hours and just read the posts again. I'm glad we are no longer talking about movie theaters.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Prepackaged is fast. Gets people in and out quicker.
> 
> The rumoured housekeeping thing I think is not for show. Less exposure for the CMs to possibly contaminated surfaces, less chance for them to transfer germs from room to room, I don’t think it’s realistic to think they can completely decontaminate themselves and their gear from room to room.
> 
> Nothing would really surprise me at this point.



Sorry, I think that's just getting crazy. Then there should be no one working at the hotels or parks. I mean, maybe someone with something touched something somewhere.

(not directed at you, I know you are just guessing like the rest of us  )


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Why prepackaged food? If they are testing employees, using stringent cleaning practices, workers wearing gloves/masks why on earth can't they cook food to order?
> 
> Same with housekeeping. It makes no sense! They are CLEANING for goodness sake. Again, have them wear a mask and gloves while cleaning.
> 
> A lot of this, if it comes to fruition, is really just placating those who are nervous to travel. Some of it seems just for show and isn't necessary.
> 
> Ugh. Hotels with barely any food, no pool, no gift shops, no bars...sound so fun.



i agree. People act like this virus is going to jump out at them every where they go


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> i agree. People act like this virus is going to jump out at them every where they go



I know!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Sorry, I think that's just getting crazy.



That’s fine. Not too long ago the rumours we’ve pretty much accepted as gospel around here seemed insane too.

I’m team anything is possible.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Same with housekeeping. It makes no sense! They are CLEANING for goodness sake. Again, have them wear a mask and gloves while cleaning.



Sure they can clean.  But how would they change the bed and pick up all the towels without it touching their arms or clothes.  And you'd have them change clothes before going into the next room?


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s fine. Not too long ago the rumours we’ve pretty much accepted as gospel around here seemed insane too.
> 
> I’m team anything is possible.



I'm not directing at you. I agree, anything is possible.

I just hate to see Disney and elsewhere give in to some of the irrational fears that some people have.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Sure they can clean.  But how would they change the bed and pick up all the towels without it touching their arms or clothes.  And you'd have them change clothes before going into the next room?



That's a chance as a customer I would be willing to take.

What about the park CMs? What will they do? What if they touch a railing, touch another railing, then I touch that railing and then someone touches me....

We can be safe without being paranoid.


----------



## abnihon

I saw the same notice but then when I refreshed it it was gone!
So weird!
But I got a screen shot!


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I'm not directing at you. I agree, anything is possible.
> 
> I just hate to see Disney and elsewhere give in to some of the irrational fears that some people have.



I don't think it's fair to call them irrational fears, when these are the very things being discussed by pretty much every health authority world wide. Instead, what we're seeing is what was also discussed and predicted by those same people: strict measures worked, so now we're getting the whole "We overreacted" comments.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I'm not directing at you. I agree, anything is possible.
> 
> I just hate to see Disney and elsewhere give in to some of the irrational fears that some people have.


Here is the way I see it. Food courts will be open but with physical distancing and everything will be made to order. I doubt you will see anything premade unless it's prepackaged.


----------



## goofystitch

I think this will all play out in the next couple of weeks. We will see how some states are doing when they open up some businesses. Have you not gone to a grocery store? There are people everywhere but I think now everyone is conscious of social distancing and hand sanitizing, etc. I am confident that Disney will do the right thing. And, as others have said, don't go if you don't feel safe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

halfpintpeggy said:


> I really hope another change will be the daily room checks. If we opt out of mousekeeping, the last thing I want are people going from room to room & then entering ours.
> Quite frankly, I don’t want anyone else in our room - particularly after I disinfect it as best I can.


I don’t see the daily checks disappearing, maybe they modify them somehow. We all know why they were put into place and this threat hasn’t gotten rid of that threat.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Here is the way I see it. Food courts will be open but with physical distancing and everything will be made to order. I doubt you will see anything premade unless it's prepackaged.



Well then we agree! I think they will be open with markers on the floors and people will still be able to order what they want and have it made then and there. 

I think there will be restaurants open and they will have worked out social distancing between the tables. They may be harder to get into as reservations may be limited to keep down the number of people in at once.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Well then we agree! I think they will be open with markers on the floor and people will still be able to order what they want and have it made then and there.
> 
> I think there will be restaurants open and they will have worked out social distancing between the tables.


I agree. Bars might be a different story. Pools are probably going to be a no go for the time being.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree. Bars might be a different story. Pools are probably going to be a no go for the time being.



I think with bars they will no longer allow seating at the bar, it will probably more restaurant like. You can sit with your own party a table, but you know, socially distant from everyone else. You'd either have a waitress or perhaps we order on our phones and someone just brings to table.

Who knows!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My guess is we see more limited and standard food offerings across the board in Disney, at least at first. Not out of fear or thinking it prevents spread, but they are notorious for doing this anyways, I won’t be surprised to see it as cost cutting/stream lining measure.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Farro said:


> I think some are.



I mean you could say the same thing about potential restrictions at Disney, that people say when they say they are afraid to go out because of the virus.  If you don't like the restrictions, don't go.


----------



## goofystitch

rpb718 said:


> Sure they can clean.  But how would they change the bed and pick up all the towels without it touching their arms or clothes.  And you'd have them change clothes before going into the next room?



Tag team? One person takes away all the dirty linens and towels, cleans the room, and then another person is the designated clean towels/linens?


----------



## Farro

Pickle Rick said:


> I mean you could say the same thing about potential restrictions at Disney, that people say when they say they are afraid to go out because of the virus.  If you don't like the restrictions, don't go.



I said this above - I have to wonder if a lot of people just don't live in densely populated areas. Where I live, how I commute to work, I'm packed in with more people everyday than I've ever been at Disney! 

Perhaps that colors how people view the restrictions.


----------



## e_yerger

i can’t wait until we get some real updates and operational news


----------



## sromanello815

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe? Again I have no idea. However, I don’t think a CM was being sinister and giving out fake info just to do it.
> 
> People are going to believe what they want until official announcements are made.


What was the info he gave out?


----------



## Farro

Pickle Rick said:


> Some of it may last, especially if they open quicker to appease the masses.



Social distancing, I'm sure they will do their best. Hand sanitizing stations, absolutely. Wiping down rides, that would be nice if stays for good!


----------



## Pickle Rick

Farro said:


> I said this above - I have to wonder if a lot of people just don't live in densely populated areas. Where I live, how I commute to work, I'm packed in with more people everyday than I've ever been at Disney!
> 
> Perhaps that colors how people view the restrictions.



Doesn't matter what we think.  Disney, if they plan to open, are going to do what they think is the safest and most feasible way to re-open.  If people don't like the restrictions?  They don't have to go.


----------



## xuxa777

The things you see in stores right now are the biggest changes we will see, markings on the floor, spacing etc , masks recommended, very frequent cleaning of surfaces. My favorite is the one way aisles in stores, lets just say that while good effort in practice doesn't work so well, that discussion is for another thread though.

These new procedures etc. will ease once we get more info on the virus on the most effective way to protect from it and who to protect. Over the next few months you will see them ease up in the general public and in the parks, parks will lag about 1-2 months.  There will be concern about the fall winter flu season, so that might cause some of the things to hang around until next spring.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s going to have to take a complete overhaul in what has been standard practice at Disney in recent years for any of this to work.

They’re going to have to be willing to staff things at a level that they previously wouldn’t have, because they would cut the cost of it instead. They’re going to have to be willing to back their CMs during “disagreements” with guests. They’re going to have to empower these CMs to actually enforce the rules. They may have to rely on their tech working well in a way they didn’t previously.

Going to be interesting to see what they can pull off when they’ve got no choice.


----------



## Farro

Pickle Rick said:


> Doesn't matter what we think.  Disney, if they plan to open, are going to do what they think is the safest and most feasible way to re-open.  If people don't like the restrictions?  They don't have to go.



I thought we were just discussing and speculating. Obviously they are going to do whatever, but I can still express my thoughts about it.


----------



## e_yerger

Pickle Rick said:


> Doesn't matter what we think.  Disney, if they plan to open, are going to do what they think is the safest and most feasible way to re-open.  If people don't like the restrictions?  They don't have to go.


SCREAM IT LOUDER FOR THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s going to have to take a complete overhaul in what has been standard practice at Disney in recent years for any of this to work.
> 
> They’re going to have to be willing to staff things at a level that they previously wouldn’t have, because they would cut the cost of it instead. They’re going to have to be willing to back their CMs during “disagreements” with guests. They’re going to have to empower these CMs to actually enforce the rules. They may have to rely on their tech working well in a way they didn’t previously.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what they can pull off when they’ve got no choice.



Man, I feel bad for the CM's who have to be enforcing these rules to guests who undoubtedly won't listen.  But that's where security comes in.  Follow the rules, or leave.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> SCREAM IT LOUDER FOR THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK



I heard?

I'll make a decision if I want to go when the time comes. I'm not worried. But I don't see what's wrong with discussing what we think is needed and what would be overkill.

I mean if we wait for Disney to announce something before we could post we'd all have to leave the thread!


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s going to have to take a complete overhaul in what has been standard practice at Disney in recent years for any of this to work.
> 
> They’re going to have to be willing to staff things at a level that they previously wouldn’t have, because they would cut the cost of it instead. They’re going to have to be willing to back their CMs during “disagreements” with guests. They’re going to have to empower these CMs to actually enforce the rules. They may have to rely on their tech working well in a way they didn’t previously.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what they can pull off when they’ve got no choice.



There is no need for a "complete overhaul", changes yes "complete overhaul" not so much


----------



## mshanson3121

Any guesses on what time the thread gets shut down tonight?


----------



## SaintsManiac

sromanello815 said:


> What was the info he gave out?



Did you read the entire thread? There’s a big post pages back about what a CM said today to someone here.


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> I heard?
> 
> I'll make a decision if I want to go when the time comes. I'm not worried. But I don't see what's wrong with discussing what we think is needed and what would be overkill.
> 
> I mean if we wait for Disney to announce something before we could post we'd all have to leave the thread!


lol no hard feelings - my comment wasn’t directed to you! This thread is just getting so long and hard to filter through for actual update & news.

It’s all the same “if there are restrictions i’m not going”. Which is fine, but why do we have to keep have the same convo each and every day. I’m just desperate for actual news and facts.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I said this above - I have to wonder if a lot of people just don't live in densely populated areas. Where I live, how I commute to work, I'm packed in with more people everyday than I've ever been at Disney!
> 
> Perhaps that colors how people view the restrictions.



I really don't see social distancing lasting overall, sure they may say to try and maintain distance but being in NE FL I see so many examples where they could be further apart and they aren't and no one really seems to care or say anything. Heck our police station even posted a pic with the guy that brought them a free meal from their restaurant shoulder to shoulder.

I don't think a lot of Disney things are gonna last because I honestly don't think many people are going to pay the prices if no pools, and limited what not. Maybe some dvc and frequent , but all those once in a lifetime to only go every year or more apart are just gonna end up waiting. I really hope they are only for the first few weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> There is no need for a "complete overhaul", changes yes "complete overhaul" not so much



I think it’s a complete overhaul particularly when it comes to enforcing rules. They are notorious for letting guests walk all over CMs and giving in to them.


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> There is no need for a "complete overhaul", changes yes "complete overhaul" not so much



They are going to have to spend more money and hire more staff though. Disney doesn't love to do that. They are going to have to enforce rules in uncomfortable situations - they don't love to do that either.


----------



## OKWFan88

Have Disney or the State of FL given a hint as to when we should be given more info on what's going to happen with the phases or when those start?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> Any guesses on what time the thread gets shut down tonight?



I’ll take 8:10pm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> lol no hard feelings - my comment wasn’t directed to you! This thread is just getting so long and hard to filter through for actual update & news.
> 
> It’s all the same “if there are restrictions i’m not going”. Which is fine, but why do we have to keep have the same convo each and every day. I’m just desperate for actual news and facts.



As long as you follow some of the major Disney news type accounts on social media you won’t miss actual news. You’ll just get it with approximately 50 pages less to read lol.

They even report the same little scraps we’re all clinging too and speculating from in here.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it’s a complete overhaul particularly when it comes to enforcing rules. They are notorious for letting guests walk all over CMs and giving in to them.



I don't see Disney enforcing the new "rules" anymore than they already did the previous ones. There are a myriad of legal and business reasons as you say "they let the guests walk all over them"


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> As long as you follow some of the major Disney news type accounts on social media you won’t miss actual news. You’ll just get it with approximately 50 pages less to read lol.
> 
> They even report the same little scraps we’re all clinging too and speculating from in here.


I know.   I always find it funny when actual news gets posted to this thread, because I'm like, "I knew that several hours ago...now let's go back to speculating about when Disney is opening and how horrible the experience will be when they do"


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I'm not worried. But I don't see what's wrong with discussing what we think is needed and what would be overkill.


 It’s not like I’ve got anything better to do. We’ve been locked down for over a month and I’ve run out of things to entertain myself with. Idle chatter seems as productive as anything else I’ve done in the last month.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> I don't see Disney enforcing the new "rules" anymore than they already did the previous ones.



I don’t necessarily disagree with you, which is why I say it will require a complete overhaul to actually do a lot of this.

Some of the rumours and suggestions are a lot to ask from a company who mere months ago couldn’t be completely trusted to stop people from line jumping or from entering with strollers that are too big lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> It’s not like I’ve got anything better to do. We’ve been locked down for over a month and I’ve run out of things to entertain myself with. Idle chatter seems as productive as anything else I’ve done in the last month.



Oddly enough, unproductive chatter on the Disboards, even about COVID-19 related topics, makes me feel a little more normal and like the “before times”.


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’ll take 8:10pm



Wait, I need a time zone with that. It's already 9:10 here


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> Wait, I need a time zone with that. It's already 9:10 here



Hahaaaa!   oops.

I would say Eastern (daylight savings version) but that time has passed - and.I.was. wroooooong! lol!


----------



## Farro

goofystitch said:


> Tag team? One person takes away all the dirty linens and towels, cleans the room, and then another person is the designated clean towels/linens?



So I was thinking more about this. 

Yes, one person goes in and gets towels, linens. For every room. Then another person does the cleaning? Or something like that.

I'm sure more people will utilize the no house-keeping choice if they are worried, so it should be easier to give housekeeping services in a safe manner to those of us that do want it.

That would be the most fair way to do it?


----------



## Pickle Rick

jlwhitney said:


> I really don't see social distancing lasting overall, sure they may say to try and maintain distance but being in NE FL I see so many examples where they could be further apart and they aren't and no one really seems to care or say anything. Heck our police station even posted a pic with the guy that brought them a free meal from their restaurant shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> I don't think a lot of Disney things are gonna last because I honestly don't think many people are going to pay the prices if no pools, and limited what not. Maybe some dvc and frequent , but all those once in a lifetime to only go every year or more apart are just gonna end up waiting. I really hope they are only for the first few weeks.



I could see it lasting if cases start to flare up again.


----------



## abnihon

Just scored ‘Ohana dinner and Storybook Dining for July when before there was nothing!


----------



## jerry557

Pickle Rick said:


> I could see it lasting if cases start to flare up again.



I'm sure it will. This could go on for years. I think people who are banking on a quick vaccine is going to be very disappointed. I know people disagree with me, but I still feel we need to figure out a way to just live with the virus. I don't think this is leaving us for a long time. If Disney is not safe this year, it won't be any safer next year.


----------



## Farro

jerry557 said:


> I'm sure it will. This could go on for years. I think people who are banking on a quick vaccine is going to be very disappointed. I know people disagree with me, but I still feel we need to figure out a way to just live with the virus. I don't think this is leaving us for a long time. If Disney is not safe this year, it won't be any safer next year.



I'm so hesitant to post this because I'm sure people won't like it, but I agree with your post, but...

Disney and all of us will be dealing with the virus for always, here on out. But where people won't like what I say - I think when we finally get testing where it should be and and we start to really see numbers of people who have infections but weren't hospitalized, or had no symptoms, when we see true ratio of deaths to positives, when the news stops the daily tallies of infections and deaths I think people will ease back into life. Not that any deaths are acceptable, not that this illness isn't serious, but the initial panic will turn into more rational thought and ways to deal with it. Acceptance and working on ways to prevent the serious complications due to co-morbidities. 

Dare I say, this disease may force us all to become healthier!

Yes, we will be more mindful of washing hands, some forms of social distancing and some things will change. But a lot will be normal again. Even Disney, kind of?


----------



## Mellymc

Catching up on the thread. I have a June reservation booked. I called today to book a room only reservation for next April. The CM I spoke with said that no one knows when they will open. She has spoken to friends in other departments and they have no idea either. She stated that the situation is ever changing and no one knows when the parks will open or in what capacity. Also, I was pleasantly surprised to learn I only needed to put down a $200 deposit instead of the typical one night stay. She said that Disney understands people may not have the funds available to do a whole night stay deposit.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm so hesitant to post this because I'm sure people won't like it, but I agree with your post, but
> 
> Disney and all of us will be dealing with the virus for always, here on out. But where people won't like what I say - I think when we finally get testing where it should be and and we start to really see numbers of people who have infections but weren't hospitalized, or had no symptoms, when we see true ratio of deaths to positives, when the news stops the daily tallies of infections and deaths I think people will ease back into life.
> 
> Yes, we will be more mindful of washing hands, some forms of social distancing and some things will change. But a lot will be normal again. Even Disney, kind of?



Widespread and easy to access testing is a game changer for nearly everything COVID-19 ruined.

Vaccine is far away, treatment isn’t a guarantee, so major breakthroughs in testing is what I want. If people know they need to be home and shouldn’t be traveling to Disney (or going to school, work, movies, etc), I think that would be huge. So much of this stems from not knowing who is actually contagious.


----------



## Farro

Mellymc said:


> Catching up on the thread. I have a June reservation booked. I called today to book a room only reservation for next April. The CM I spoke with said that no one knows when they will open. She has spoken to friends in other departments and they have no idea either. She stated that the situation is ever changing and no one knows when the parks will open or in what capacity. Also, I was pleasantly surprised to learn I only needed to put down a $200 deposit instead of the typical one night stay. She said that Disney understands people may not have the funds available to do a whole night stay deposit.



Yes, we were discussing on another thread. They are calling it a package -lite, or lite- package....you get it!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Widespread and easy to access testing is a game changer for nearly everything COVID-19 ruined.
> 
> Vaccine is far away, treatment isn’t a guarantee, so major breakthroughs in testing is what I want. If people know they need to be home and shouldn’t be traveling to Disney (or going to school, work, movies, etc), I think that would be huge. So much of this stems from not knowing who is actually contagious.



And I don't know about you, but for the first time I am starting to feel more positive that we may get there. FDA is approving more and more testing every day!

I agree, would be a game-changer and a lot of the restrictions being discussed for Disney may not be needed when it happens.


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> Dare I say, this disease may force us all to become healthier!


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I'm so hesitant to post this because I'm sure people won't like it, but I agree with your post, but...
> 
> Disney and all of us will be dealing with the virus for always, here on out. But where people won't like what I say - I think when we finally get testing where it should be and and we start to really see numbers of people who have infections but weren't hospitalized, or had no symptoms, when we see true ratio of deaths to positives, when the news stops the daily tallies of infections and deaths I think people will ease back into life. Not that any deaths are acceptable, not that this illness isn't serious, but the initial panic will turn into more rational thought and ways to deal with it. Acceptance and working on ways to prevent the serious complications due to co-morbidities.
> 
> Dare I say, this disease may force us all to become healthier!
> 
> Yes, we will be more mindful of washing hands, some forms of social distancing and some things will change. But a lot will be normal again. Even Disney, kind of?



I sure hope so!


----------



## jlwhitney

DGsAtBLT said:


> Widespread and easy to access testing is a game changer for nearly everything COVID-19 ruined.
> 
> Vaccine is far away, treatment isn’t a guarantee, so major breakthroughs in testing is what I want. If people know they need to be home and shouldn’t be traveling to Disney (or going to school, work, movies, etc), I think that would be huge. So much of this stems from not knowing who is actually contagious.



Vaccine isn't a guarantee either.


----------



## Mellymc

Farro said:


> Yes, we were discussing on another thread. They are calling it a package -lite, or lite- package....you get it!



Thanks. I’m behind on all the news. I’ll have to check out the other threads!


----------



## Farro

Mellymc said:


> Thanks. I’m behind on all the news. I’ll have to check out the other threads!



It was our trip-planning thread, sorry, I should have said that. Yours is the first post I've seen mentioning it otherwise!


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> I'm sure it will. This could go on for years. I think people who are banking on a quick vaccine is going to be very disappointed. I know people disagree with me, but I still feel we need to figure out a way to just live with the virus. I don't think this is leaving us for a long time. If Disney is not safe this year, it won't be any safer next year.



Maybe.  Time will tell.  But there will be restrictions.  Disney is likely not going to say "screw it, open everything back up risks be damned".  If that was the case, they'd probably be open already, or next week.


----------



## KayMichigan

A quick at-home test that you could take and know the results in minutes whether you were sick or not would be ideal. Like pregnancy tests. Not sure if that'll be possible, though.

I know the FDA approved home test kits but you still have to send the samples in to be tested and wait for the results.


----------



## lovethesun12

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s fine. Not too long ago the rumours we’ve pretty much accepted as gospel around here seemed insane too.
> 
> I’m team anything is possible.


Wasn't too long ago everyone was convinced Disney would never close. I should know, I was one of them  .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KayMichigan said:


> A quick at-home test that you could take and know the results in minutes whether you were sick or not would be ideal. *Like pregnancy tests*. Not sure if that'll be possible, though.
> 
> I know the FDA approved home test kits but you still have to send the samples in to be tested and wait for the results.



[At the gates to the Magic Kingdom]

Alright folks, before we can let you in to start your magical day we just need to all to pee of these sticks


----------



## mjpwhite

armerida said:


> Could you ask him if Phase 1 will be limited to resort guests, or if they’ll let anyone in? Maybe also if they’ll be capping the number of guests allowed in the park?



Can you ask him when the Yeti will be working?


----------



## jerry557

mjpwhite said:


> Can you ask him when Yeti will be working?



He went back home. They canceled his contract.


----------



## cakebaker

lovethesun12 said:


> Wasn't too long ago everyone was convinced Disney would never close. I should know, I was one of them  .


Guilty here! We we’re scheduled to leave for WDW the day they closed. That Friday morning before we were sure they’d never close. Only when DLR announced closing did I finally think WDW would close. But, the last txt I got from her on it was , don’t be silly, they’ll never close WDW. 2 hrs later, they announced. So take my predictions with a grain of salt!


----------



## basketking

cakebaker said:


> Guilty here! We we’re scheduled to leave for WDW the day they closed. That Friday morning before we were sure they’d never close. Only when DLR announced closing did I finally think WDW would close. But, the last txt I got from her on it was , don’t be silly, they’ll never close WDW. 2 hrs later, they announced. So take my predictions with a grain of salt!



SAME!  We were at Disneyland for the first time. Wednesday 3/11 or Tuesday,when the sporting events were being cancelled, I was in shock. Someone asked about DL closing and I said No way will that happen. Thursday 3/12 was our last day, and that’s when the closing announcement came out. I was shocked again!


----------



## SaintsManiac

For me the idea of WDW closing made this thing reality. I wasn’t ready for that!


----------



## LSUmiss

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694


Interesting. I checked my poly reservation & it doesn’t say that. But it is for later (7/26-8/2) so maybe that’s why.


----------



## xuxa777

Seeing a lot more rumors popping up tonight on various Disney Facebook groups, amc Disney Springs theaters getting word to start prepping for opening , non Disney employees being called back to work to prepare to open in May, rental fleets, trucks being called to move back on property to being work to work on opening.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Seeing a lot more rumors popping up tonight on various Disney Facebook groups, amc Disney Springs theaters getting word to start prepping for opening , rental fleets, trucks being called to move back on property to being work to work on opening.



amc seems odd since DeSantis made it sound like movie theaters for May.


----------



## xuxa777

May is in less than a week 

This is all prep work, they most likely won't open Disney Springs until May, first few weeks of May.

I imagine we will get an announcement this week from Disney right around when the schedules go out for CM's for Disney Springs for the next week or two.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> May is in less than a week
> 
> This is all prep work, they most likely won't open Disney Springs until May, first few weeks of May.
> 
> I imagine we will get an announcement this week from Disney right around when the schedules go out for CM's for Disney Springs for the next week or two.


Ack! I meant he said he doesn’t expect them opening in may


----------



## xuxa777

jlwhitney said:


> Ack! I meant he said he doesn’t expect them opening in may



I agree all movie theaters statedie probably won't be until late May, just mentioning the rumor that is out there. Since that facility is so large perhaps they can operate easily at 50% or less capacity there, close small screens/theaters etc.


----------



## xuxa777

duplicate post


----------



## xuxa777

With this news still sticking with my predictions of Springs early to mid May, resorts June, and parks in July, with now adding a soft open of MK in late June.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
June 1st WDW opens.
MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.

This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.

For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


----------



## whiporee

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.



thanks for posting. It’s in line with what I think so I like it. I hope you’re right.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


Thank you for sharing this. I would be content with that.


----------



## andersonsc

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


Any info on Disneyland?


----------



## xuxa777

Your info aligns with what I am hearing as well, makes sense, all the mitigation’s sound very reasonable. Thanks for the update

you are going to surprise some people with that news


----------



## xuxa777

andersonsc said:


> Any info on Disneyland?



The governor is going to be the hold back there


----------



## cakebaker

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


 Interesting. I could easily accept those conditions but would definitely change the CL portion of our stay if those rules were still in effect in early July regarding CL. Hopefully Disney announces  what they’re doing soon. I appreciate your post, skeptical as always but hoping you’re right!


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Your info aligns with what I am hearing as well, makes sense, all the mitigation’s sound very reasonable. Thanks for the update
> 
> you are going to surprise some people with that news



Seems a lot of different people have "sources" with different "news", just sayin'...


----------



## BellaBaby

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


I'm assuming Skyliner running as well? Loved it when we were there in Feb.!


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.nme.com/news/film/amc-c...ew-blockbusters-begin-to-be-shown-2653656?amp


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


I’ve been watching for your updates.


----------



## hulk51382

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


If buffets are closed I wonder if places like Chef Mickeys will still do some type of service.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.



So Phase 1 opening is really a WDW Phase 3 closure...

I do not see why the arcades would be open.  That seems like the worst place for spreading the virus on property.

I have several dessert parties and the WAT booked and really not bothered if they are canceled.  The only thing is that I would expect the firework/projection shows to also be canceled which I do not see on your list.  If my parties are canceled but the fireworks still happen then that is questionable.


----------



## chad_1138

mshanson3121 said:


> https://www.nme.com/news/film/amc-c...ew-blockbusters-begin-to-be-shown-2653656?amp



I would be happy with my first trip back to the theater in 5 months being TENET!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


any word on masks being mandatory for CM or guests?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


Any hope of a fireworks show at MK for the 4th of July ? That would be worth going for even if a lot of other things are cut back.


----------



## skeeter31

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


I think what bothers me the most about your posts is to have this information your source would have to be pretty high in the food chain at Disney and that person isn’t going to divulge this much information to someone they know is going to go and spread it on a message board. Disney for sure monitors sites like this for leaks (all companies have staff on the lookout for leaks) and it would be easy for them to track who leaked this info and your source would be fired. Especially when you’re so blatant in telling us its a high ranking employee. Plus, unless your source is Chapek or someone on that level, they’re not going to know the abundance of info you’re posting.


----------



## ogfalconsr

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


I am hoping as my family reservations start on June 1. Appreciate the updates.


----------



## Music City Mama

I would love if @Jimmy Mouse's info was accurate, but I have a feeling what we'll wind up seeing is kind of an in-between scenario of what he posted and what @karen4546 posted; although, I think (or maybe just wishful hoping), that it's closer to what @Jimmy Mouse posted.


----------



## ogfalconsr

Music City Mama said:


> I would love if @Jimmy Mouse's info was accurate, but I have a feeling what we'll wind up seeing is kind of an in-between scenario of what he posted and what @karen4546 posted; although, I think (or maybe just wishful hoping), that it's closer to what @Jimmy Mouse posted.


Agreed! at least it is a glass half full approach rather than a pessimistic glass half empty like some folks.


----------



## karen4546

I hope you are right @Music City Mama.  I love WDW and I look forward to every single trip.  I plan a year in advance since I book DVC rooms.  I am saying this so that you know that it took a lot for me to cancel my trip May 24-29.  This was going to be a huge trip with many extras and we were staying at Copper Creek for the first time in a 2br.  My conversation with the DVC CM was finally the line that was drawn in the sand.  After spending so much money on flights (that got canceled and had to be rebooked) and all the in betweens, I did not want to have a limited Disney experience. We love Flower and Garden and wanted to bring DH's mom.  We won't make it this year to F & G but maybe our September and December trips will be the full Disney experience.


----------



## yulilin3

Music City Mama said:


> I would love if @Jimmy Mouse's info was accurate, but I have a feeling what we'll wind up seeing is kind of an in-between scenario of what he posted and what @karen4546 posted; although, I think (or maybe just wishful hoping), that it's closer to what @Jimmy Mouse posted.


I agree we're going to see some version of both scenarios
Disney has always had problems with keeping the public informed (heck they have problems with having their cast informed) On their end they have always been hesitant and late to share info because they don't want the visitors to start planning and then having to change plans. But at this point, and with the article from that one person that came out saying it wouldn't open until 2021, I think they should at least address that, come out and say something to the effect of "we're working hard to open in a safe and efficient way, we will share our plans with you as soon as we have everything figured out" 
This is another area where Universal is superior, I have always said they treat their Team Members better and are better in the communication front.
We still have potentially a whole month to go until we see the parks opening but it would be nice to come out and say "hey, we didn't forget about you, we're working on something, stay tuned" even if it doesn't give us any real info it would be nice to hear from them directly and hopefully appease everyone for the time being


----------



## abnihon

Interesting new info!  I hope it’s true!
Where does this leave face characters, fireworks, parades and shows?
Also I wonder if you will still be able to eat at a buffet restaurant (we have Tusker House booked) and they will just change the way they serve?
All very interesting and gives me hope!!!
Very different from the rumor that it will be only FL residents at first...


----------



## juice0358

skeeter31 said:


> I think what bothers me the most about your posts is to have this information your source would have to be pretty high in the food chain at Disney and that person isn’t going to divulge this much information to someone they know is going to go and spread it on a message board. Disney for sure monitors sites like this for leaks (all companies have staff on the lookout for leaks) and it would be easy for them to track who leaked this info and your source would be fired. Especially when you’re so blatant in telling us its a high ranking employee. Plus, unless your source is Chapek or someone on that level, they’re not going to know the abundance of info you’re posting.


Bingo, he has been adamant it would be May 19th now pushed it back 2 weeks. What makes you think in two weeks he isn’t on here again saying the source says it will be June 15th. One thing is obvious though, if you give the people good news on here you are very believable to some.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

skeeter31 said:


> I think what bothers me the most about your posts is to have this information your source would have to be pretty high in the food chain at Disney and that person isn’t going to divulge this much information to someone they know is going to go and spread it on a message board. Disney for sure monitors sites like this for leaks (all companies have staff on the lookout for leaks) and it would be easy for them to track who leaked this info and your source would be fired. Especially when you’re so blatant in telling us its a high ranking employee. Plus, unless your source is Chapek or someone on that level, they’re not going to know the abundance of info you’re posting.



Unless they want it leaked. There has been so much negative info rumored and so many negative responses about the potential modifications. They need people associating positive thoughts with them again.


----------



## Jrb1979

juice0358 said:


> Bingo, he has been adamant it would be May 19th now pushed it back 2 weeks. What makes you think in two weeks he isn’t on here again saying the source says it will be June 15th. One thing is obvious though, if you give the people good news on here you are very believable to some.


Exactly cause alot of people don't want to believe Major changes are coming. This virus will be around for awhile and so will physical distancing.


----------



## 2Lunds

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.



I have no "insider knowledge", just sharing my own personal info.  My neighbor works for Starbucks, and they've been told not to expect their on-site stores to open for at least a full year.  My niece was accepted for the international program this year, which was obviously canceled, and when she asked if she could apply for 2021, she was told no (not because she was a poor candidate, because there would be no international program).  I could imagine canceling the international program could indicate WDW's preference for full-time local CMs, but the Starbucks thing doesn't sound promising for re-opening any time soon.


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> I agree we're going to see some version of both scenarios
> Disney has always had problems with keeping the public informed (heck they have problems with having their cast informed) On their end they have always been hesitant and late to share info *because they don't want the visitors to start planning and then having to change plans*. But at this point, and with the article from that one person that came out saying it wouldn't open until 2021, I think they should at least address that, come out and say something to the effect of "we're working hard to open in a safe and efficient way, we will share our plans with you as soon as we have everything figured out"
> This is another area where Universal is superior, I have always said they treat their Team Members better and are better in the communication front.
> We still have potentially a whole month to go until we see the parks opening but it would be nice to come out and say "hey, we didn't forget about you, we're working on something, stay tuned" even if it doesn't give us any real info it would be nice to hear from them directly and hopefully appease everyone for the time being



I agree with what you said. However, as soon as they allowed guests to book starting June 1st, they allowed guests to start planning knowing they'd possibly (and now likely) have to change plans. Honestly at this point, I don't think they have much to lose by saying _something_. There comes a point where the silence will hurt them more PR-wise, than a statement that is made clear that it is conditional/subject to change.


----------



## whodatdare

Regarding the "leaks", information in business is often intentionally leaked and tracked for public response. It happens in the Tech world by Apple, sports world with trades, and the business world ("will free dining be coming out??? Rumor is...). Companies in general don't mind a leak because it will give them a way to test the waters... and if they don't like the response.. it doesn't have to happen and they can say "we never said that". 
As for me, I am keeping my hopes high for July. Of course, I'll believe the optimistic posts more because I want to, not because they are more reliable  LOL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> For me the idea of WDW closing made this thing reality. I wasn’t ready for that!


----------



## mshanson3121

whodatdare said:


> Regarding the "leaks", information in business is often intentionally leaked and tracked for public response. It happens in the Tech world by Apple, sports world with trades, and the business world ("will free dining be coming out??? Rumor is...). Companies in general don't mind a leak because it will give them a way to test the waters... and if they don't like the response.. it doesn't have to happen and they can say "we never said that".
> As for me, I am keeping my hopes high for July. Of course, I'll believe the optimistic posts more because I want to, not because they are more reliable  LOL



Definitely. But if this were the case - why put out leaks that are light years apart?


----------



## e_yerger

whodatdare said:


> As for me, I am keeping my hopes high for July. Of course, I'll believe the optimistic posts more because I want to, not because they are more reliable  LOL


shamelessly plugging the thread I started of people who are hopeful for their Summer trips & plan on going if parks are open! https://www.disboards.com/threads/summer-2020-trips-if-wdw-is-open-were-going.3799694/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abnihon said:


> Interesting new info!  I hope it’s true!
> Where does this leave face characters, fireworks, parades and shows?
> Also I wonder if you will still be able to eat at a buffet restaurant (we have Tusker House booked) and they will just change the way they serve?
> All very interesting and gives me hope!!!
> Very different from the rumor that it will be only FL residents at first...



If you are interested, the latest edition of the DIS Unplugged Dining show is focused on buffets and how they could look going forward - no insider information just their theories based on experience

Ideas went from being largely the same but a CM behind the counters would put the food on your plate that you ask for to having a list be shown to you of all the opens and then a server brings you a plate to your table to changing to more of family style

One other point brought up (by Deni I believe) would be the elimination of all paper menus to more of a digital approach 

Just another example of logistic type things that need to be thought through


----------



## KBoopaloo

Why would Uber and regular Lyft not be available? Is the idea that using Uber and regular Lyft would potentially bring in non resort guests from outside property? That seems sort of goofy considering that anyone with a rental car staying at a resort could still drive off property at any time and there are plenty of AP holders who will be coming in from off property as well. You would think they would want people using services like these more to lessen the number of people of Disney transport.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you are interested, the latest edition of the DIS Unplugged Dining show is focused on buffets and how they could look going forward - no insider information just their theories based on experience
> 
> Ideas went from being largely the same but a CM behind the counters would put the food on your plate that you ask for to having a list be shown to you of all the opens and then a server brings you a plate to your table to changing to more of family style
> 
> One other point brought up (by Deni I believe) would be the elimination of all paper menus to more of a digital approach
> 
> Just another example of logistic type things that need to be thought through


I think a CM serving/handing out food will be the procedure as we move forward. 
During the press event for MMRR we had a dinner party and usually we would just walk up to the table and grab the pre plated offerings, this time they had CM wearing gloves handing us the items (this was obviously during the time period when we all knew of the virus and Disney had started taking steps to minimize spread in the parks)
at buffets this would be helpful as it will also minimize loss of food, people tend to go overboard in buffets and fill up plates that they end up tossing, with a CM the portions will be better regulated


----------



## yulilin3

KBoopaloo said:


> Why would Uber and regular Lyft not be available? Is the idea that using Uber and regular Lyft would potentially bring in non resort guests from outside property? That seems sort of goofy considering that anyone with a rental car staying at a resort could still drive off property at any time and there are plenty of AP holders who will be coming in from off property as well. You would think they would want people using services like these more to lessen the number of people of Disney transport.


I think reason number one is money. They want you using Minnie vans. They have been trying to get rid of outside transportation sources for a while now
Safety would be the other issue, Disney can clean each and every Minnie van after use, outside cars can't be controlled and it would be up to the driver to clean


----------



## whodatdare

mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely. But if this were the case - why put out leaks that are light years apart?


All about reaction. Get debate going. Maybe help generate an in between for what people on both sides agree with. Sports teams do it all the time.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> I think a CM serving/handing out food will be the procedure as we move forward.
> During the press event for MMRR we had a dinner party and usually we would just walk up to the table and grab the pre plated offerings, this time they had CM wearing gloves handing us the items (this was obviously during the time period when we all knew of the virus and Disney had started taking steps to minimize spread in the parks)
> at buffets this would be helpful as it will also minimize loss of food, people tend to go overboard in buffets and fill up plates that they end up tossing, with a CM the portions will be better regulated



THe one character breakfast buffet inn Disneyland park had CM serving the hot portion, and they put way way more food on our plates then we ever did. And they were giving the same portion to kids as adults.


----------



## whodatdare

Also, not sure how many people follow NBA, but yesterday they said teams can start using their facilities again if their state opens them up. Why Disney related? Because they are going to need to practice before getting into games again... possibly at Disney   that timing would line up with NBA season continuing at WDW in Mid May and playoffs starting in June.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I think a CM serving/handing out food will be the procedure as we move forward.
> During the press event for MMRR we had a dinner party and usually we would just walk up to the table and grab the pre plated offerings, this time they had CM wearing gloves handing us the items (this was obviously during the time period when we all knew of the virus and Disney had started taking steps to minimize spread in the parks)
> at buffets this would be helpful as it will also minimize loss of food, people tend to go overboard in buffets and fill up plates that they end up tossing, with a CM the portions will be better regulated



Yeah, I agree to this as minimum thing they would do.  Other option I could see is pre portioned servings in little plastic cups or plates that you just go and grab it vs needing to handle shared servings utensils

Point Pete brought up was how do you enforce social distancing in the buffet lines while waiting to get served?  Deni mentioned often seeing backups at the carving stations and things like that.  Guess if they reduce capacity at the restaurant that could ease things a bit and just have to regulate, but still could be some challenges - but guess there will be challenges with any solutions


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I agree to this as minimum thing they would do.  Other option I could see is pre portioned servings in little plastic cups or plates that you just go and grab it vs needing to handle shared servings utensils
> 
> Point Pete brought up was how do you enforce social distancing in the buffet lines while waiting to get served?  Deni mentioned often seeing backups at the carving stations and things like that.  Guess if they reduce capacity at the restaurant that could ease things a bit and just have to regulate, but still could be some challenges - but guess there will be challenges with any solutions



That’s why my guess is family style to start with, unless buffets just remain closed at first. Seems easier to just keep people seated rather than trying to maintain social distancing in line.


----------



## stayathomehero

[


TheMaxRebo said:


> At the gates to the Magic Kingdom]
> 
> Alright folks, before we can let you in to start your magical day we just need to all to pee of these sticks



A Happy Mickey means you're good to go in, an Angry Donald means two more weeks of quarantine.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Why on earth would they open the resort arcades? That would be so unnecessary. Those feel like germ boxes even when there isn’t a pandemic going on


----------



## whiporee

whodatdare said:


> All about reaction. Get debate going. Maybe help generate an in between for what people on both sides agree with. Sports teams do it all the time.



I don’t know about Jimmys  leak, but I am fairly certain the CM one was some one speaking out of turn. If they intentionally got someone to cancel plans just to test reaction, that’s a large scale dick move, and I can’tsee a situation where Disney would, as a company, intentionally lie and disrupt a family‘s vacation just to see how they’d react.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

BellaBaby said:


> I'm assuming Skyliner running as well? Loved it when we were there in Feb.!


Probably but it wasn’t mentioned


----------



## whodatdare

whiporee said:


> I don’t know about Jimmys  leak, but I am fairly certain the CM one was some one speaking out of turn. If they intentionally got someone to cancel plans just to test reaction, that’s a large scale dick move, and I can’tsee a situation where Disney would, as a company, intentionally lie and disrupt a family‘s vacation just to see how they’d react.



I don't disagree. I'm guessing this CM went way over the line. There are so many rumors out there it is hard to see the truth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s why my guess is family style to start with, unless buffets just remain closed at first. Seems easier to just keep people seated rather than trying to maintain social distancing in line.



The one point against doing family style is that part of the reason buffets are so popular is the amount of choices people and how "everyone in the family can find something they will eat" - so will people still want to go to Tusker House if they just got 5-7 things served family style?

Maybe try that at a few places but keep others closed to start?

Either way just another thing they need to figure out how to do handle - so many aspects not just about getting people in the gates


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


I think the best way to minimize crowds is to open multiple parks at once to better distribute crowds so that part makes sense. Banning Uber and Lyft does not, that’s just spiteful business as they compete with Minnie Vans. And also how to enforce that?

Hmmm gonna have a lot of cancelled CL reservations if they don’t figure out something better than coffee and a nature valley bar fairly quick... I think there is room there to ramp offerings by using the CMs to bring food to the guests from a limited menu. Big change though because those serving guests couldn’t turn around and prep food. Normally WDW CL might be too booked for that but they aren’t exactly booked to capacity these days.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

juice0358 said:


> Bingo, he has been adamant it would be May 19th now pushed it back 2 weeks. What makes you think in two weeks he isn’t on here again saying the source says it will be June 15th. One thing is obvious though, if you give the people good news on here you are very believable to some.



And May 19th is still tentative. I still have my May 21st reservation just incase.


----------



## gottalovepluto

whodatdare said:


> I don't disagree. I'm guessing this CM went way over the line. There are so many rumors out there it is hard to see the truth.


The truth is whatever I want it to be and everyone else is WRONG


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> The one point against doing family style is that part of the reason buffets are so popular is the amount of choices people and how "everyone in the family can find something they will eat" - so will people still want to go to Tusker House if they just got 5-7 things served family style?
> 
> Maybe try that at a few places but keep others closed to start?
> 
> Either way just another thing they need to figure out how to do handle - so many aspects not just about getting people in the gates


That's why I think it's going to awhile til they open. Its going to take a lot of work to implement these things on top of training all the CM's.


----------



## LSUmiss

halfpintpeggy said:


> That would work for me!





Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


i like your person’s info more than Finn/Flynn/Sven’s!


----------



## TomServo27

https://sanduskyregister.com/news/2...ment-parks-face-challenges-in-pandemics-wake/
I thought this quote from the Cedar Point CEO was relevant.
"None of the major park operators at this time know when they're going to be able to open officially," Spiegel said.


----------



## Jessj0012

My family isn't planned to do until December but still worried about what Disney will be then. If there are no character meet and greets it will be a deal breaker for us for sure. My girls are so into meeting the princesses right now.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Until it comes from the mouth of the Mouse.. it’s all just the stuff good discussion is made of.  Even if the stuff being posted is “reliable” it is probably a long way from being set in stone.. 

At first it will have to be a pretty controlled opening however it ends up looking, it only makes sense.  The rest will come as things are proven to be working - safely.  What that actually means is to be decided as the climate around this virus is monitored as other places open.  I can’t imagine the task of watching all the data, making decisions and then revising as the info requires.. over & over. 

#IMO


----------



## Jrb1979

TomServo27 said:


> https://sanduskyregister.com/news/2...ment-parks-face-challenges-in-pandemics-wake/
> I thought this quote from the Cedar Point CEO was relevant.
> "None of the major park operators at this time know when they're going to be able to open officially," Spiegel said.


The other relevant thing is it taking 4 to 6 weeks to get rides open cause of the amount of testing needed. Disney won't need that long but will need a few weeks as all rides haven't been running for awhile.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> I think what bothers me the most about your posts is to have this information your source would have to be pretty high in the food chain at Disney and that person isn’t going to divulge this much information to someone they know is going to go and spread it on a message board. Disney for sure monitors sites like this for leaks (all companies have staff on the lookout for leaks) and it would be easy for them to track who leaked this info and your source would be fired. Especially when you’re so blatant in telling us its a high ranking employee. Plus, unless your source is Chapek or someone on that level, they’re not going to know the abundance of info you’re posting.


Hmm idk. My cousin is pretty high up at Seaworld & has given family updates in email. She has no idea that I post on Dis although I haven’t posted anything about seaworld b/c I just don’t care that much. But if she had wdw intel I would!


----------



## Searc

xuxa777 said:


> May is in less than a week
> 
> This is all prep work, they most likely won't open Disney Springs until May, first few weeks of May.
> 
> I imagine we will get an announcement this week from Disney right around when the schedules go out for CM's for Disney Springs for the next week or two.


@yulilin3  That would be today, right?


----------



## halfpintpeggy

2Lunds said:


> I have no "insider knowledge", just sharing my own personal info.  My neighbor works for Starbucks, and they've been told not to expect their on-site stores to open for at least a full year.  My niece was accepted for the international program this year, which was obviously canceled, and when she asked if she could apply for 2021, she was told no (not because she was a poor candidate, because there would be no international program).  I could imagine canceling the international program could indicate WDW's preference for full-time local CMs, but the Starbucks thing doesn't sound promising for re-opening any time soon.


Does your neighbor work for a Starbucks located on WDW property? I’m curious, when DS opens, why wouldn’t at least the Starbucks location there open. And also - people want their coffee! If onsite Starbucks aren’t open, WDW needs to step up their coffee game in a BIG way!


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> Hmm idk. My cousin is pretty high up at Seaworld & has given family updates in email. She has no idea that I post on Dis although I haven’t posted anything about seaworld b/c I just don’t care that much. But if she had wdw intel I would!



Right but the problem is companies have ways of figuring out where the leak is coming from and have people scanning online message boards, Twitter, Reddit, etc. if enough info is included in a post (like the one we’re discussing) if it’s accurate of what they’re discussing, only a few people will be privy to that info and the company would quickly be able to discern who leaked it. By posting it here, this poster could legitimately putting his source at risk of losing their job. That’s why I don’t think it’s accurate at all.

If Disney wanted the info leaked, they would do it on their terms, not through a poster getting leaked info from a “source”


----------



## mshanson3121

TomServo27 said:


> https://sanduskyregister.com/news/2...ment-parks-face-challenges-in-pandemics-wake/
> I thought this quote from the Cedar Point CEO was relevant.
> "None of the major park operators at this time know when they're going to be able to open officially," Spiegel said.



As well as:

_"The government plans to start reopening the economy, but Alexakos said parks would need four to six weeks notice to prepare for openings.

"You can't flip a switch and open. You have to start the engines slowly," Speigel said."_

So, if DeSantis decides to give the go ahead Monday (for example), that would definitely mean June. Though Disney is also a much bigger company with a lot more pieces that need to fall into place, and I could see it taking even longer.

Also:

_"When some of the bans are lifted, and people start going out, parks have to evaluate if it makes sense to partially open for the season," Speigel said. "One of the questions they need to find an answer to is: If we open, will they come?" _

While I know they were discussing this from the viewpoint of dealing with partial year seasons, I think it's a valid question for Disney, too. I know we all have thoughts on the recent analyst forecast, but, this is the very thing he was discussing in his prediction - would it even make sense for Disney to open if they have to take such stringent measures that will greatly reduce the park experience? Will enough people still come for that? Will the extra operating costs for following such measures really make opening for reduced crowds worth it? Will there be enough people for them with international borders still shut down? Many states still struggling with the virus etc? Can they really survive initially on locals only?

I don't think he's right, but I think his reasoning is valid. If Disney opens and they lose $10M a day, that's better than $30M a day, as it seems to me anyways. But, does Disney see it that way?


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Right but the problem is companies have ways of figuring out where the leak is coming from and have people scanning online message boards, Twitter, Reddit, etc. if enough info is included in a post (like the one we’re discussing) if it’s accurate of what they’re discussing, only a few people will be privy to that info and the company would quickly be able to discern who leaked it. By posting it here, this poster could legitimately putting his source at risk of losing their job. That’s why I don’t think it’s accurate at all.
> 
> If Disney wanted the info leaked, they would do it on their terms, not through a poster getting leaked info from a “source”


Another possibility is that the source doesn’t know he posts &/or doesn’t expect he would post so doesn’t realize they could be jeopardizing anything. That’s my point about my cousin.


----------



## 2Lunds

halfpintpeggy said:


> Does your neighbor work for a Starbucks located on WDW property? I’m curious, when DS opens, why wouldn’t at least the Starbucks location there open. And also - people want their coffee! If onsite Starbucks aren’t open, WDW needs to step up their coffee game in a BIG way!


She's a district manager here in Canada, she doesn't work in any particular location.


----------



## UkDisney73

Just guessing, but I'm thinking it would be roughly a month after CMs go back to work when parks open, and possibly a bit longer after all maintenance goes back. So that will at least give some people some warning of what to do concerning their own plans. If no one is back yet and they haven't told anyone they're coming back then the beginning of June is incredibly unlikely. No basis for this other than being an opinionated Brit lol.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

LSUmiss said:


> Hmm idk. My cousin is pretty high up at Seaworld & has given family updates in email. She has no idea that I post on Dis although I haven’t posted anything about seaworld b/c I just don’t care that much. But if she had wdw intel I would!


We’d love some info on the Sea World forum. Just sayin


----------



## Searc

whodatdare said:


> Also, not sure how many people follow NBA, but yesterday they said teams can start using their facilities again if their state opens them up. Why Disney related? Because they are going to need to practice before getting into games again... possibly at Disney   that timing would line up with NBA season continuing at WDW in Mid May and playoffs starting in June.


One person at a time, no team practices and only if their state is not under stay at home orders. Not much difference than currently.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> @yulilin3  That would be today, right?


today's schedule covers the week of May 3rd through the 9th


----------



## rteetz

Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


----------



## yulilin3

UkDisney73 said:


> Just guessing, but I'm thinking it would be roughly a month after CMs go back to work when parks open, and possibly a bit longer after all maintenance goes back. So that will at least give some people some warning of what to do concerning their own plans. If no one is back yet and they haven't told anyone they're coming back then the beginning of June is incredibly unlikely. No basis for this other than being an opinionated Brit lol.


it won't be a month. The attractions have been getting maintenance through out this, also custodial staff (although limited) has been on property making sure everything stays clean
All other operational CM will need less than a week to learn any new procedures


----------



## Searc

whodatdare said:


> I don't disagree. I'm guessing this CM went way over the line. There are so many rumors out there it is hard to see the truth.


Until Disney announces opening, there is no truth. I really hope people are not foolish enough to change their plans based on posts from a message board.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


Exactly. Most "leaked" info doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


maybe by blocking people from requesting from Disney property/going to Disney property? I don't know how that works, just spitballing


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

LSUmiss said:


> Hmm idk. My cousin is pretty high up at Seaworld & has given family updates in email. She has no idea that I post on Dis although I haven’t posted anything about seaworld b/c I just don’t care that much. But if she had wdw intel I would!


Out of curiosity, what has your cousin said? I presumed that Universal, Disney, & SeaWorld would have similar procedures for reopening since they are all on the committee.


----------



## jknezek

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


I was wondering this as well. You could keep making the drop off point worse but not sure how you ban them. Especially given the partnership with Lyft.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


That would be an awkward phone call... “hey Lyft! Disney here. Say, can you block everything but Minnie Vans for all of the WDW radius?”


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> maybe by blocking people from requesting from Disney property/going to Disney property? I don't know how that works, just spitballing


That still doesn’t make sense especially when you have to use the Lyft app to get a Minnie Van. I’m sure Lyft isn’t going to let Disney use their app but then not allow their drivers to be used on property either.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> That still doesn’t make sense especially when you have to use the Lyft app to get a Minnie Van. I’m sure Lyft isn’t going to let Disney use their app but then not allow their drivers to be used on property either.



Agree. I would be more inclined to believe that all ridesharing services would be paused somehow. Having a CM in such close, closed proximity to guests is pretty risky, IMO ... masks or not.

ETA: just adding that I have no idea if Disney can limit Uber/Lyft’s operations on property at all - I just don’t see them running Minnie Vans in the first phase of opening.


----------



## TomServo27

MickeyWaffles said:


> Agree. I would be more inclined to believe that all ridesharing services would be paused. Having a CM in such close, closed proximity to guests is pretty risky, IMO ... masks or not.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TomServo27 said:


> View attachment 490851



Well that’s certainly ... something!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jessj0012 said:


> My family isn't planned to do until December but still worried about what Disney will be then. If there are no character meet and greets it will be a deal breaker for us for sure. My girls are so into meeting the princesses right now.



Call me optimistic/naive but I would think by December they will have character meets ... Structure of the meets might be a bit different but I think that is such a core part of a Disney trip I just can't picture Disney going forward for the long term with no character meets.

I could see when they first open in the initial phases there not being any, but not beyond a month or two


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Call me optimistic/naive but I would think by December they will have character meets ... Structure of the meets might be a bit different but I think that is such a core part of a Disney trip I just can't picture Disney going forward for the long term with no character meets.
> 
> I could see when they first open in the initial phases there not being any, but not beyond a month or two


Bet they’re already thinking about what they could spray to sanitize outfits with between guests that won’t harm the CMs, the outfits or the guests. If they can figure that out, they’ll have a shot.


----------



## whodatdare

TomServo27 said:


> https://sanduskyregister.com/news/2...ment-parks-face-challenges-in-pandemics-wake/
> I thought this quote from the Cedar Point CEO was relevant.
> "None of the major park operators at this time know when they're going to be able to open officially," Spiegel said.



True, but hersheypark from yesterday... funny.. it's what i shared from my friend last week... now in article format... especially the part about wolf being the biggest obstacle. 


Hersheypark has not opened yet for the season due to the novel coronavirus shutdown, but a spokesperson said they are working toward an early June reopening date. 

"Given the uncertainty created by the pandemic, the situation remains very fluid and there is still a great deal of unpredictability on the horizon," said Garrett Gallia, vice president for communications and corporate relations for Hershey Entertainment and Resorts Company.

"As we begin taking small steps necessary for operations to eventually come back online, we do so while keeping in mind our overriding priority and commitment to the safety of our team members, guests and community."

*Opening the park is contingent on Gov. Tom Wolf lifting his order to close all non-life sustaining businesses, Hersheypark said in a statement. Wolf announced earlier this week a "Red, Yellow, Green" plan the state will follow to gradually reopen Pennsylvania, county by county.*

Wolf warned that reopening Pennsylvania wouldn't be like flipping a switch, and that the first reopening phase will still keep indoor recreation, health and wellness facilities and all entertainment closed. Criteria for moving into the "green" phase have not been announced.


Gallia said they are preparing for the implementation of preventative measures to "address coronavirus prevention in public places."

"These initiatives will enhance our existing high standards of sanitation, which have been supplemented through additional rigorous cleaning procedures," Gallia said in an email. "We anticipate that the Governor will be providing guidance and necessary operational protocols related to reopening."


----------



## Vern60

Supposing this most recent leak has merit and the parks, (save Epcot), did open on June 1st to only AP holders and resort guests, I wonder how long that policy would be in place?
Any thoughts?
I'm selfishly wondering as I'd love for my early August trip to be less crowded! (Of course that might be the case even if it is open to all by then).


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.



Since they are private property they can restrict who comes into their property, and how they do so, can they not? I mean, they managed to get their airspace a no fly zone... I think they can manage Uber/Lyft.


----------



## mhautz

Reading all of the proposed changes feels to me like death by a thousand cuts.  Each and everyone on it's own sounds reasonable, but together they essentially create something that not only doesn't resemble Disney, but doesn't resemble any sort of vacation.  I don't want to buy into the Disney can't open until 2021 or a vaccine hysteria, but it feels like people are expecting the impossible here.  It feels like Disney's reopening is going to be more contingent on the ability to "reasonably" keep out potentially sick people.  The problem is, a system to do this hasn't really been established yet (I mean, there are ideas, but nothing concrete), but I'm optimistic that this will happen and will be the road to something more closely resembling "normal".


----------



## BryGuy415

mhautz said:


> Reading all of the proposed changes feels to me like death by a thousand cuts.  Each and everyone on it's own sounds reasonable, but together they essentially create something that not only doesn't resemble Disney, but doesn't resemble any sort of vacation.  I don't want to buy into the Disney can't open until 2021 or a vaccine hysteria, but it feels like people are expecting the impossible here.  It feels like Disney's reopening is going to be more contingent on the ability to "reasonably" keep out potentially sick people.  The problem is, a system to do this hasn't really been established yet (I mean, there are ideas, but nothing concrete), but I'm optimistic that this will happen and will be the road to something more closely resembling "normal".



We as a family have decided that if they are open we're going to go but it's going to be a different experience not just based on Disney's decisions but ours as well.  We will stay on property but not do the park(s) every day, go to the coast, golf/other activities.  We're excited to go back in whatever form it is in, but also understand it will not be parks rope drop to kiss goodnight


----------



## LSUmiss

halfpintpeggy said:


> We’d love some info on the Sea World forum. Just sayin


I emailed my cousin. We’ll see what I get. I haven’t asked about opening b/c we weren’t planning anything. She told us about closing & furloughs etc before it was official.


----------



## DisSurfer878

Spaceguy55 said:


> Any hope of a fireworks show at MK for the 4th of July ? That would be worth going for even if a lot of other things are cut back.


Something I've thought about is them closing the park on the 4th at say, 11, and doing the fireworks after everyone is out. You can see them from so many places around property, but it eliminates thre bottlenecking in the parks


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Since they are private property they can restrict who comes into their property, and how they do so, can they not? I mean, they managed to get their airspace a no fly zone... I think they can manage Uber/Lyft.


Like I said though they use the Lyft platform for Minnie vans. I can’t see how Lyft would be pleased to allow that but not their drivers on property.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.





gottalovepluto said:


> That would be an awkward phone call... “hey Lyft! Disney here. Say, can you block everything but Minnie Vans for all of the WDW radius?”



on the contrary, Lyft says sure no problem to keep the nice exclusive contract for Minnie Vans. Plus at that point they are the only rideshare company operating in the parks. To do the shutdown , close drop off locations by the parks for the ride shares like some airports do currently. most Hotels already  have security to enter they can prevent it etc. there are still workarounds I am sure but that would eliminate a major amount of usage


----------



## LSUmiss

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Out of curiosity, what has your cousin said? I presumed that Universal, Disney, & SeaWorld would have similar procedures for reopening since they are all on the committee.


I just emailed her & specifically asked her if they had an official plan for reopening yet & when.  We’ll see what she says. Most of the info I had previously gotten was just random updates she gave family when all of this was starting.


----------



## DavidHobart

Mit88 said:


> What theaters have capacity to fill 200 seats at 50% capacity? (So 400 seats).
> 
> if you’re in a store for 30 minutes, that’s a lot of variable change with new potential carriers entering the store. Movie theaters aren’t haven’t interchangeable viewers throughout the movie. You’re in there for 90-180 minutes with the same people, at 6 feet of distance. If you have 200 interchangeable customers in a store, you’re far more likely to encounter a carrier while having much less space to avoid 6 feet of Distance


1. In a standard theater layout, it's more like 25% capacity, as not only would every other row need to be closed but also typically you need 3 empty seats between groups of people to get to six feet.
2. To count as a close contact it is not just distance but also duration. In my day job I run a health care facility and our definition of close contact, as provided by our county Board of Health, is less than six feet for 2 hours or more. CDC says 30 minutes.  We use a much tighter definition of  <6 feet for 15 minutes or more, but neither approaches anything you'd run into in a grocery store.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> on the contrary, Lyft says sure no problem to keep the nice exclusive contract for Minnie Vans and the shutdown drop off locations for the ride shares like some airports do currently. there are still workarounds I am sure but that would eliminate a major amount of usage


Just seems like a slippery slope to me. Would this just be parks too or everything? Would this include town car drivers? What about family dropping off other family? There are a lot of variables with limiting drop offs. Tons of people use services to get from the airport to resorts.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Like I said though they use the Lyft platform for Minnie vans. I can’t see how Lyft would be pleased to allow that but not their drivers on property.



Probably not. Though I could see it going the was Xuxa777 just mentioned, too. I think Disney definitely CAN do it if they want to. But will they....??? I think that's the bigger question.


----------



## Searc

mshanson3121 said:


> Since they are private property they can restrict who comes into their property, and how they do so, can they not? I mean, they managed to get their airspace a no fly zone... I think they can manage Uber/Lyft.


The roads are public, I think.


----------



## HuskieJohn

So the 2 updated rumors this weekend have my trip either canceled due to not being a MK resort or on and everything doesnt look too...lol


yulilin3 said:


> today's schedule covers the week of May 3rd through the 9th


Are you saying that CMs are scheduled?  or just the schedule that comes out today will cover 5/3-5/9


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> on the contrary, Lyft says sure no problem to keep the nice exclusive contract for Minnie Vans. Plus at that point they are the only rideshare company operating in the parks. To do the shutdown , close drop off locations by the parks for the ride shares like some airports do currently. most Hotels already  have security to enter they can prevent it etc. there are still workarounds I am sure but that would eliminate a major amount of usage


I can’t imagine the contract for Disney’s official rideshare company conveniently came up for negotiation right now


----------



## TomServo27

whodatdare said:


> True, but hersheypark from yesterday... funny.. it's what i shared from my friend last week... now in article format... especially the part about wolf being the biggest obstacle.
> 
> 
> Hersheypark has not opened yet for the season due to the novel coronavirus shutdown, but a spokesperson said they are working toward an early June reopening date.
> 
> "Given the uncertainty created by the pandemic, the situation remains very fluid and there is still a great deal of unpredictability on the horizon," said Garrett Gallia, vice president for communications and corporate relations for Hershey Entertainment and Resorts Company.
> 
> "As we begin taking small steps necessary for operations to eventually come back online, we do so while keeping in mind our overriding priority and commitment to the safety of our team members, guests and community."
> 
> *Opening the park is contingent on Gov. Tom Wolf lifting his order to close all non-life sustaining businesses, Hersheypark said in a statement. Wolf announced earlier this week a "Red, Yellow, Green" plan the state will follow to gradually reopen Pennsylvania, county by county.*
> 
> Wolf warned that reopening Pennsylvania wouldn't be like flipping a switch, and that the first reopening phase will still keep indoor recreation, health and wellness facilities and all entertainment closed. Criteria for moving into the "green" phase have not been announced.
> 
> 
> Gallia said they are preparing for the implementation of preventative measures to "address coronavirus prevention in public places."
> 
> "These initiatives will enhance our existing high standards of sanitation, which have been supplemented through additional rigorous cleaning procedures," Gallia said in an email. "We anticipate that the Governor will be providing guidance and necessary operational protocols related to reopening."


Reading that seems to align with what the CEO of Cedar Point said. They don’t know when they are gonna open either.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> The roads are public, I think.


Disney can restrict access to certain roads I believe. I’m not sure how all of that works but they have more ability to close roads than say Universal would.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Just seems like a slippery slope to me. Would this just be parks too or everything? Would this include town car drivers? What about family dropping off other family? There are a lot of variables with limiting drop offs. Tons of people use services to get from the airport to resorts.


agree, I could see it just for the parks


----------



## yulilin3

HuskieJohn said:


> So the 2 updated rumors this weekend have my trip either canceled due to not being a MK resort or on and everything doesnt look too...lol
> 
> Are you saying that CMs are scheduled?  or just the schedule that comes out today will cover 5/3-5/9


The schedule came out today covering that time frame


----------



## mshanson3121

Searc said:


> The roads are public, I think.



Most are actually private, aside from the obvious main interstates etc... that cross through.  Some I believe are maintained by Reedy. I'm sure Rteetz or someone can confirm that.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Disney can restrict access to certain roads I believe. I’m not sure how all of that works but they have more ability to close roads than say Universal would.


They could close access to resorts and right outside toll booths, but there are public roads through property they'd have a very difficult time getting permission to close.


----------



## SaintsManiac

This thread is the wildest ride on the internet. 

We went from bored, lying CM Sven who was just reading the first post of this thread to a "source" from a DISer saying everything most people want to hear.

I wish there was a way to get an alert for when DISNEY announces something on their website.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> They could close access to resorts and right outside toll booths, but there are public roads through property they'd have a very difficult time getting permission to close.


Yes exactly. They can close some but not all.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread is the wildest ride on the internet.
> 
> We went from bored, lying CM Sven who was just reading the first post of this thread to a "source" from a DISer saying everything most people want to hear.
> 
> I wish there was a way to get an alert for when DISNEY announces something on their website.


I’m sure you’ll see a huge blow up not only here but all over the internet when something is officially announced. Until then we just have rumor which is what this board is for.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I’m sure you’ll see a huge blow up not only here but all over the internet when something is officially announced. Until then we just have rumor which is what this board is for.




I was thinking more of a Google alert, but I can't see how to word it without getting a million alerts a day.


----------



## DisSurfer878

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule came out today covering that time frame


Anything interesting about it?


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Yes exactly. They can close some but not all.



I just don’t see them closing anymore roads than are closed right now.


----------



## yulilin3

xuxa777 said:


> I just don’t see them closing anymore roads than are closed right now.


There are no roads closed right now


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> I’m sure you’ll see a huge blow up not only here but all over the internet when something is officially announced. Until then we just have rumor which is what this board is for.



I, honestly, cannot wait. Then I can finally move forward with rebooking for November and I really hope it will put people in better spirits! This whole closure seems to have people up in arms and it’s disheartening. I’ve been watching this thread for days and it really is the wildest ride on the internet.


----------



## abnihon

I wonder how many people reading this thread booked Wilderness Lodge after Sven’s bombshell?  
My dates for July 11-19 are now sold out of the $357 rate!  Glad I booked!
Even if everything is open we may do split stay between WL and BC.  Cheaper that way too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

abnihon said:


> I wonder how many people reading this thread booked Wilderness Lodge after Sven’s bombshell?
> My dates for July 11-19 are now sold out of the $357 rate!  Glad I booked!
> Even if everything is open we may do split stay between WL and BC.  Cheaper that way too.




Either he's going to get rewarded for causing rooms to get booked or fired for outright lying. Which one will it be???


----------



## yulilin3

DisSurfer878 said:


> Anything interesting about it?


Nope. The hub has no info on reopening,  free webinars on coping without a job,  budgeting, childcare,  healthcare and dealing with being furloughed


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> There are no roads closed right now


Well we can’t drive into parking lots right now can we?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Well we can’t drive into parking lots right now can we?


Lol, correct but you can drive all around property and even the road that leads to the mk resorts


----------



## mshanson3121

abnihon said:


> I wonder how many people reading this thread booked Wilderness Lodge after Sven’s bombshell?
> My dates for July 11-19 are now sold out of the $357 rate!  Glad I booked!
> Even if everything is open we may do split stay between WL and BC.  Cheaper that way too.



What is this bombshell from Sven I keep seeing mentioned? Lol


----------



## abnihon

mshanson3121 said:


> What is this bombshell from Sven I keep seeing mentioned? Lol



Only MK and MK area resorts will open June 1st


----------



## Tbella

So if I am staying at Universal first. I can't use a ride share to get to Disney property? Can I use a taxi or a car/transportation service? If I can, what is the difference between using a ride share and taxi/car service? Maybe they will allow ride share to resorts but not to parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> What is this bombshell from Sven I keep seeing mentioned? Lol




post 5826 in this thread


----------



## rteetz

Tbella said:


> So if I am staying at Universal first. I can't use a ride share to get to Disney property? Can I use a taxi or a car/transportation service? If I can, what is the difference between using a ride share and taxi/car service? Maybe they will allow ride share to resorts but not to parks.


Nothing confirmed yet. If this is the case there would definitely have to be a set of rules because like you said what about taxi or car service. Definitely need clarification on this point if true.


----------



## juice0358

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule came out today covering that time frame


So if the schedule came out and CMs are being called back to work, when do you think they open the parks? I never thought they'd open before June but if CMs are returning to work already it is very possible at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

juice0358 said:


> So if the schedule came out and CMs are being called back to work, when do you think they open the parks? I never thought they'd open before June but if CMs are returning to work already it is very possible at this point.


No,  you misunderstood.  No one has been called back.  The schedule comes out every Sunday morning,  no one is scheduled yet.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Out of curiosity, what has your cousin said? I presumed that Universal, Disney, & SeaWorld would have similar procedures for reopening since they are all on the committee.


My cousin responded & said she is in weekly talks with Disney, Universal & fl government. Said no one has a confirmed date yet. Said Seaworld is hoping to open no later than July 4th but everyone’s goal is mid-June. Seaworld is considering all the same rumored modifications too, but no one 100% knows what they’ll do just yet. I suspect this is why wdw hasn’t released any official info b/c they don’t know. She said they are all working toward the same, but she thinks ultimately it’ll be up to the FL/local governments.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> What is this bombshell from Sven I keep seeing mentioned? Lol



Remember the bombshell yesterday from “Finn”?
Turns out Finn’s name was actually Sven! lol..


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Remember the bombshell yesterday from “Finn”?
> Turns out Finn’s name was actually Sven! lol..


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> My cousin responded & said she is in weekly talks with Disney, Universal & fl government. Said no one has a confirmed date yet. Said Seaworld is hoping to open no later than July 4th but everyone’s goal is mid-June. Seaworld is considering all the same rumored modifications too, but no one 100% knows what they’ll do just yet. I suspect this is why wdw hasn’t released any official info b/c they don’t know. She said they are all working toward the same, but she thinks ultimately it’ll be up to the FL/local governments.


Exactly the whole reason there's a task force to reopen and all of these organizations are in it.  It'll be a combined effort,  and the governor is set to talk about reopening this coming week.
Our stay at home order expires on the 30th. We'll have an answer by then on reopening the state and then probably next week I believe we'll hear from the theme parks


----------



## bks9581

Not sure if it’s been mentioned, but someone in a FB annual pass holder group posted that his company just delivered a fleet units to Disney that will be used to start the reopen process. Maybe they are trying to ramp up?


----------



## juice0358

yulilin3 said:


> No,  you misunderstood.  No one has been called back.  The schedule comes out every Sunday morning,  no one is scheduled yet.


Oh sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Believing what people on Facebook say is where I draw the line.


----------



## juice0358

LSUmiss said:


> My cousin responded & said she is in weekly talks with Disney, Universal & fl government. Said no one has a confirmed date yet. Said Seaworld is hoping to open no later than July 4th but everyone’s goal is mid-June. Seaworld is considering all the same rumored modifications too, but no one 100% knows what they’ll do just yet. I suspect this is why wdw hasn’t released any official info b/c they don’t know. She said they are all working toward the same, but she thinks ultimately it’ll be up to the FL/local governments.


This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## BeatingtheOdds

I wonder if the rumors are true about either 1. Only MK resorts or 2 WDW resort guests in general with tickets  being allowed to come in the first phase of opening, what that means for Shades of Green. We’re booked at there at the end of June but haven’t bought the military salute tickets yet not knowing what’s going on.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

SaintsManiac said:


> Believing what people on Facebook say is where I draw the line.



Although I also look at FB stuff with a (large) grain of salt, I take away 2 things from the post:
1- it was a first hand account, instead of.........."a coworker of my brother has a cousin that said......."
2- it is believable that the ball is now being moved in the right direction.


----------



## SaintsManiac

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Although I also look at FB stuff with a (large) grain of salt, I take away 2 things from the post:
> 1- it was a first hand account, instead of.........."a coworker of my brother has a cousin that said......."
> 2- it is believable that the ball is now being moved in the right direction.




 I mean I can go post in that group anything I want. There's no way to prove whether I am telling the truth or not. That was my point.


----------



## mhautz

Odd consideration for the question of whether they would allow APs in first or Resort guests in first...what if you're both?  We're going down in July and what if they specifically only allow resort guests into the parks?  I could picture a scenario where we are part of the group allowed to go to the parks as resort guests, but our "tickets" are no good because APs are still paused and blocked (or if we are allowed in, what does that mean for the AP extension since we were allowed to use our pass during a time they generally weren't allowed).  Not sure where I'm going here...maybe just the point that all these scenarios have such complicated technicalities that I'm hesitant to believe Disney's plans will be so convoluted.


----------



## Mit88

DisSurfer878 said:


> Something I've thought about is them closing the park on the 4th at say, 11, and doing the fireworks after everyone is out. You can see them from so many places around property, but it eliminates thre bottlenecking in the parks



New York is still holding their Macy’s 4th of July fireworks. Granted, it’s not a scenario where you can’t help but have thousands of people in a small space, but fireworks and 4th of July just go hand in hand. I could see something like your idea where park guests are asked to leave and the fireworks occur afterwards. It’s a big money production for no in park guests, but I think Disney would do it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> Odd consideration for the question of whether they would allow APs in first or Resort guests in first...what if you're both?  We're going down in July and what if they specifically only allow resort guests into the parks?  I could picture a scenario where we are part of the group allowed to go to the parks as resort guests, but our "tickets" are no good because APs are still paused and blocked (or if we are allowed in, what does that mean for the AP extension since we were allowed to use our pass during a time they generally weren't allowed).  Not sure where I'm going here...maybe just the point that all these scenarios have such complicated technicalities that I'm hesitant to believe Disney's plans will be so convoluted.




I took it to mean you have to be a resort guest with either kind of entry, but you're right. There are several ways to interpret it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here we go. As most of you remember I posted up about the May 19th opening and all the guidelines I was given by my insider source. Here is the latest update I received yesterday. And to clarify, my source works for Disney though not a CM the way we view most CM's. My source is not front line, not phone, not DVC. Think above all that.  Anyway,
> June 1st WDW opens.
> MK, AK, HS, DS and 1 water park. Mini Golf also opens.  EP is on the table but may not open for a few weeks only because of the international employees they will need to bring back.
> All WDW resorts open including the Wyndham resorts. Pools and Arcades will be open.  Club Level lounges will be open only for coffee, soft drinks and adult beverages. Pre packaged snacks and fruits will be made available. No Breakfast, evening small plates or any CM prepared foods.
> To enter a park you have to either be a resort guest with tickets or an AP holder. Everyone will be required to wear a Magic Band. If you don't have one, a complementary gray one will be issued.
> All restaurants on property, except buffets, will be open with strict social distancing enforced.
> Ride ques will enforce spacing between groups.
> All walkways will operate like a road. Stay to the right.
> No dessert parties or private tours with the exception of the VIP tour.
> FP+ will be available but No single rider lines.
> Busses, ferry boats, Monorail and Minnie Vans will be in operation. Uber and regular Lyft will not be available.
> 
> This is all tentative so please don't make any plans based on what I wrote. Things at WDW are very fluid and changing daily. I will update if I get any more information.
> 
> For now I am still keeping our May 21st trip because the May 19th date is "Still on the table" but will most likely not happen. I do have a June trip booked as a backup so I'm not really worried either way.


Is your source confirming that this aligns with government phases or is WDW going to act on their own? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ngwira

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.go...9752/when-is-starbucks-reopening-coronavirus/Starbucks workers called back next month, all stores will be open by June.


----------



## UOAP

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Florida in summer without a pool... no thanks.
> 
> I've been sitting here considering how they could social distance in the pool and the only thing I can come up with is just strictly limit how many go in it at once? They already have lifeguards, so, I suppose they could easily blow the whistle on anyone that is too close to someone else? They could then evict them from the pool after a warning if they fail to comply?


The problem is that families who share a household will still want to be close. Maybe shared colored wristbands if they want to be thorough but I suspect they will just have a rule for the pool and hope people follow it.


----------



## MMSM

yulilin3 said:


> The schedule came out today covering that time frame


So CM has people working that week? How do we know those aren’t the workers that have been there the whole time?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

bks9581 said:


> Not sure if it’s been mentioned, but someone in a FB annual pass holder group posted that his company just delivered a fleet units to Disney that will be used to start the reopen process. Maybe they are trying to ramp up?View attachment 490864


Okay, dumb question: rental fleets-- like rental cars?


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I agree to this as minimum thing they would do.  Other option I could see is pre portioned servings in little plastic cups or plates that you just go and grab it vs needing to handle shared servings utensils
> 
> Point Pete brought up was how do you enforce social distancing in the buffet lines while waiting to get served?  Deni mentioned often seeing backups at the carving stations and things like that.  Guess if they reduce capacity at the restaurant that could ease things a bit and just have to regulate, but still could be some challenges - but guess there will be challenges with any solutions


This is why I truly believe it will be family style. Items will be limited to a set buffet themed menu (think salmon, pork, mealie pap, vegetables, bread, salad at Boma). Keep people seated. Even going through a line to get food, while spaced apart, creates log jams. Less CMs you're in contact with as well. One server, maybe a hostess for family style. Where in a buffet they'd need 10 different CMs back there to be serving food.


----------



## bks9581

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Okay, dumb question: rental fleets-- like rental cars?


I looked through the comments and someone asked as well.


----------



## yulilin3

MMSM said:


> So CM has people working that week? How do we know those aren’t the workers that have been there the whole time?


Ok, just to put this one to rest
The op that prompted my response on schedules wanted to know what week was put out today on the schedule
The answer was may 3rd through ther 9th
No  cm have been scheduled to work other than security and light custodial  which have been working since the closure.


----------



## mhautz

UOAP said:


> The problem is that families who share a household will still want to be close. Maybe shared colored wristbands if they want to be thorough but I suspect they will just have a rule for the pool and hope people follow it.


I know it's crazy, but we might have to acknowledge that to some extent, self-policing is going to be required.  CMs will need to be in a position to call out obvious behavior (and have more discretion to act on it), but it just seems like it's unreasonable to expect Disney to control everything in the way everyone thinks is "necessary".


----------



## Mit88

mhautz said:


> I know it's crazy, but we might have to acknowledge that to some extent, self-policing is going to be required.  CMs will need to be in a position to call out obvious behavior (and have more discretion to act on it), but it just seems like it's unreasonable to expect Disney to control everything in the way everyone thinks is "necessary".



Exactly, we shouldn’t expect CMs and Disney to tell grown adults what measures should/need to be taken to keep yourself safe. Yes, people tend to do dumb things from time to time, but I also think in times like these there will be a little more self awareness. I could be giving the human race too much credit, but CMs aren’t babysitters, nor should they feel they need to. They’re going to be under a lot of additional pressure when parks open up, I hope people stay smart and diligent to make the work of CMs a _little _bit easier


----------



## Boardwalk III

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread is the wildest ride on the internet.
> 
> We went from bored, lying CM Sven who was just reading the first post of this thread to a "source" from a DISer saying everything most people want to hear.
> 
> I wish there was a way to get an alert for when DISNEY announces something on their website.



Indeed. At the very least it’s highly entertaining during Covid boredom


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread is the wildest ride on the internet.
> 
> We went from bored, lying CM Sven who was just reading the first post of this thread to a "source" from a DISer saying everything most people want to hear.
> 
> I wish there was a way to get an alert for when DISNEY announces something on their website.


C’mon. You know love this roller coaster


----------



## Sandiz08

I read that first line from Saints Maniac in the BTMRR ride voice . So fun.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Exactly, we shouldn’t expect CMs and Disney to tell grown adults what measures should/need to be taken to keep yourself safe. Yes, people tend to do dumb things from time to time, but I also think in times like these there will be a little more self awareness. I could be giving the human race too much credit, but CMs aren’t babysitters, nor should they feel they need to. They’re going to be under a lot of additional pressure when parks open up, I hope people stay smart and diligent to make the work of CMs a _little _bit easier


They shouldn't have to, but by reopening during a pandemic they have a duty to keep guests safe. If people are acting in a way that is dangerous to others, then WDW has an obligation to correct that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

juice0358 said:


> This makes a lot of sense.


Then it’s obviously fake!!

(Ok, sorry I’m going overboard with my sarcasm today  we all cope differently lol)


----------



## TomServo27

An interesting travel survey. Also it’s a fairly large sample for a survey just over 30,000 people.
https://www.piplsay.com/covid-19-travel-impact-how-soon-will-americans-hit-the-road/


----------



## JenM

mhautz said:


> LOL...every other rumor on this thread about greatly reduced experiences could be true and my daughters wouldn't care, but all things could be open and the pools closed and we'd have to cancel our trip.



My nephew is the same way. We’re more or less resigned to the fact that we’ll need to postpone our July trip, but he asked if we can reschedule for a time when we can still go to the pool.


----------



## SteffyLou

I’m just wondering what the thoughts are on Vero Beach. We have a summer trip planned there.


----------



## birostick

Delete.


----------



## MamaBrace

halfpintpeggy said:


> Does your neighbor work for a Starbucks located on WDW property? I’m curious, when DS opens, why wouldn’t at least the Starbucks location there open. And also - people want their coffee! If onsite Starbucks aren’t open, WDW needs to step up their coffee game in a BIG way!


We were there the weekend it closed in March. While most of Disney Springs was still open, Starbucks was closed already. Thinking they must operate differently than the rest of the places in DS.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mit88 said:


> New York is still holding their Macy’s 4th of July fireworks. Granted, it’s not a scenario where you can’t help but have thousands of people in a small space, but fireworks and 4th of July just go hand in hand. I could see something like your idea where park guests are asked to leave and the fireworks occur afterwards. It’s a big money production for no in park guests, but I think Disney would do it.


New York sloowwwllyy starting to talk about reopening. Construction and manufacturing first. Then other businesses slowly if things go well.

Except nothing will reopen that would attract a non-local crowd. If Florida does something similar, Disney world would be the last place to open.

(I know most people here don’t think Florida will do anything similarly to New York)


----------



## gottalovepluto

bks9581 said:


> I looked through the comments and someone asked as well.
> View attachment 490874


Ah! Makes more sense now.


----------



## 2Lunds

To clarify: the reason I keep bringing up this Starbucks thing is because if licensees are being told to plan for at least 1yr closure, that doesn't bode well for the parks to be open any time soon.  I can only imagine that the other third party restaurant operators in the parks and DS are probably being told the same.  

**My own opinion**: I  dont think we'll see any of these "special operations" in effect. My hunch is that there will be no WDW until there's a vaccine, or reliable treatment protocol.


----------



## Pickle Rick

hereforthechurros said:


> This is why I truly believe it will be family style. Items will be limited to a set buffet themed menu (think salmon, pork, mealie pap, vegetables, bread, salad at Boma). Keep people seated. Even going through a line to get food, while spaced apart, creates log jams. Less CMs you're in contact with as well. One server, maybe a hostess for family style. Where in a buffet they'd need 10 different CMs back there to be serving food.



Family style wouldn't work for the Buffet's with large menu's.  You could easily have culinary CM's serving food in different stations.


----------



## TDSAXX

TomServo27 said:


> An interesting travel survey. Also it’s a fairly large sample for a survey just over 30,000 people.
> https://www.piplsay.com/covid-19-travel-impact-how-soon-will-americans-hit-the-road/


54% of people don’t plan to travel once the lockdowns are ended.  I wonder what percent won’t travel from fear of COVID-19 and what percentage won’t travel because of the their financial situation?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> Family style wouldn't work for the Buffet's with large menu's.  You could easily have culinary CM's serving food in different stations.



Or you change the menu.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> Or you change the menu.



They'll definitely have to reduce the prices then.  Especially in the larger character buffets.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> They'll definitely have to reduce the prices then.  Especially in the larger character buffets.



Maybe. You would be surprised at what people are willing to pay.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe. You would be surprised at what people are willing to pay.



You could be right.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## mhautz

Pickle Rick said:


> They'll definitely have to reduce the prices then.  Especially in the larger character buffets.


Assuming they still have the characters, I imagine they would see no reason to lower the prices. While there is some variation, the prices for character dining are relatively uniform throughout property and seem to derive so much of their "value" from the characters, not the food.  

Also, let's not forget all that "free dining" that's going to be redeemed.  Disney wants people to think they're getting value from that.


----------



## 2Lunds

"


DisSurfer878 said:


> Which is an incredibly naive viewpoint to have as less than 15 states have any kind of vaccine enforcement and less than 50% of Americans receive annual vaccines like the flu shot, which this would be an annual vaccine. Disney ain't staying closed until a vaccine with zero enforcement and a crapshot at working (because there are multiple strains) POSSIBLY hits the market. That's some crazy talk.


"Or a reliable treatment protocol". I'm sure I am being naive as you said, but I just don't see Disney wanting to continue risking public health, nor do any of the concessions/operational plans sound remotely fun.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> You could be right.  We'll see what happens.



I looked up Garden Grill and Crystal Palace breakfast pricing and they are identical at $42, so CP could totally get away with going family style.


----------



## rteetz

Back to theme parks please


----------



## Pickle Rick

mhautz said:


> Assuming they still have the characters, I imagine they would see no reason to lower the prices. While there is some variation, the prices for character dining are relatively uniform throughout property and seem to derive so much of their "value" from the characters, not the food.
> 
> Also, let's not forget all that "free dining" that's going to be redeemed.  Disney wants people to think they're getting value from that.



True, but will the character interactions be the same?  Doubtful, at least for a while.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Back to theme parks please



Just saw this.  My apologies.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> Just saw this.  My apologies.



Well you and I are discussing the theme parks, so I don’t think that’s directed towards you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> True, but will the character interactions be the same?  Doubtful, at least for a while.



It would be a shame if they aren’t. Some of our very best interactions were at character meals.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> It would be a shame if they aren’t. Some of our very best interactions were at character meals.



I just can't see them coming up to tables, hugging, taking multiple pictures, etc, at least not for a while.  If Disney opens up as soon as a lot of people here want, it will be with some pretty strong restrictions.


----------



## mhautz

Pickle Rick said:


> I just can't see them coming up to tables, hugging, taking multiple pictures, etc, at least not for a while.  If Disney opens up as soon as a lot of people here want, it will be with some pretty strong restrictions.


Yeah, characters are going to be problematic, especially since you will have to explain to a child why they can't actually interact with the character.


----------



## LSUmiss

Pickle Rick said:


> Family style wouldn't work for the Buffet's with large menu's.  You could easily have culinary CM's serving food in different stations.


Or they can easily change the menu offerings.


----------



## xuxa777

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Okay, dumb question: rental fleets-- like rental cars?


 deleted , saw it was already answered


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe. You would be surprised at what people are willing to pay.


Food offerings have little do with what character dining we do. It’s based on the characters for us. We try to stick to breakfast b/c it’s the cheapest.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I looked up Garden Grill and Crystal Palace breakfast pricing and they are identical at $42, so CP could totally get away with going family style.


I prefer family style with DS. We don’t want to miss any character interactions with DS b/c one of us is at the buffet. And since DS doesn’t last long in restaurants, family style is quicker too.


----------



## LSUmiss

mhautz said:


> Yeah, characters are going to be problematic, especially since you will have to explain to a child why they can't actually interact with the character.


I think only if kids have been to that particular restaurant before. But if they do a show of some type that’s more easily explained.


----------



## Jessj0012

I would be fine doing family style over buffet as long as they were still character interactions.


----------



## xuxa777

Just convert buffets to be like cafeteria lines with spacing, problem solved , yes a few more CMs but doable.


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Just convert buffets to be like cafeteria lines with spacing, problem solved , yes a few more CMs but doable.



That's what I was thinking.  Also makes it more feasible to retain the larger menu's.  Character interaction is a different story.


----------



## mhautz

LSUmiss said:


> I think only if kids have been to that particular restaurant before. But if they do a show of some type that’s more easily explained.


True, but at least for my daughters, they seem to know, especially since quarantine has resulted in more WDW videos watched on Youtube. LOL


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

hereforthechurros said:


> They shouldn't have to, but by reopening during a pandemic they have a duty to keep guests safe. If people are acting in a way that is dangerous to others, then WDW has an obligation to correct that.


What could be problematic is guests thinking they should be policing other guests. I’ve seen that happen before.  Lectures to strangers about how they should or shouldn’t be acting.  So awkward. That could cause issues.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Just convert buffets to be like cafeteria lines with spacing, problem solved , yes a few more CMs but doable.


I don't think Buffet's will be back for awhile and it all has to do with the food. Sanitation will be a huge deal going forward. Leaving food sitting out for hours on end doesn't scream sanitary to me.


----------



## mhautz

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> What could be problematic is guests thinking they should be policing other guests. I’ve seen that happen before.  Lectures to strangers about how they should or shouldn’t be acting.  So awkward. That could cause issues.



Yeah, this might be part of the new "normal" and not just at Disney. When "people's lives are at sake", even minor transgressions cannot be overlooked.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think Buffet's will be back for awhile and it all has to do with the food. Sanitation will be a huge deal going forward. Leaving food sitting out for hours on end doesn't scream sanitary to me.



You're supposed to change out the food after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Jrb1979

Pickle Rick said:


> You're supposed to change out the food after a certain amount of time.


You're supposed to but I am sure it doesn't happen that often.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> You're supposed to but I am sure it doesn't happen that often.



In Disney?  I'm betting it does.  I've been to numerous Disney buffets, and I see the cooks changing out pans to new ones all the time.


----------



## Busterbailey

I think everyone wearing magic band is smart for Disney business and tracing purposes. I remember the first time I received a magic pass photo without knowing one was taken (Buzz Lightyear) and thinking of the possibilities for what they can do with it and it is quite a lot. I can believe the no uber or Lyft rumor because Disney can't really control that part of the bubble, where if only personal vehicles and Disney transportation, Disney is able to control and track what is happening in the Disney 'bubble'.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> You're supposed to but I am sure it doesn't happen that often.



They change them frequently at Disney.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think Buffet's will be back for awhile and it all has to do with the food. Sanitation will be a huge deal going forward. Leaving food sitting out for hours on end doesn't scream sanitary to me.


If you weren't worried about food sanitation prior to March 15th absolutely no reason to worry about that now.


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> If you weren't worried about food sanitation prior to March 15th absolutely no reason to worry about that now.



I'm confused by this comment? Obviously, nobody wants to get sick from any sort of shared common spaces (which buffets are most certainly), but with a dangerous virus with a high rate of transmissibility going around, people would understandably be more cautious or concerned about the tongs, pans, utensils and other tools they'd be sharing with other patrons to obtain the food as well as the physical layout of the process of obtaining food (i.e. how much space is between you and other patrons). If these locations remain "serve yourself," people also can understandably be worried about an asymptomatic child touching the food or tongs . This definitely happens at Disney. Just ask a buffet chef. For very, very serious food allergies, chefs ask guests if they can just prepare the food individually for that guest, because of this exact concern over cross-contamination (a kid taking the tongs from a cheese-dressed salad and using them to grab other nearby cheese-free food for example).

As far as I can tell, nobody is raising concerns with food quality but rather the means of obtaining the food. Buffets as they traditionally operate can be problematic in that sense.


----------



## mhautz

andyman8 said:


> I'm confused by this comment? Obviously, nobody wants to get sick from any sort of shared common spaces (which buffets are most certainly), but with a dangerous virus with a high rate of transmissibility going around, people would understandably be more cautious or concerned about the tongs, pans, utensils and other tools they'd be sharing with other patrons to obtain the food as well as the physical layout of the process of obtaining food (i.e. how much space is between you and other patrons). If these locations remain "serve yourself," people also can understandably be worried about an asymptomatic child touching the food or tongs . This definitely happens at Disney. Just ask a buffet chef. For very, very serious food allergies, chefs ask guests if they can just prepare the food individually for that guest, because of this exact concern (a kid taking the tongs from a cheese-dressed salad and using them to grab other nearby cheese-free food).
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody is raising concerns with food quality but rather the means of obtaining the food. Buffets as they traditionally operate can be problematic in that sense.


I think the post he was responding to was talking about the food quality of a buffet.  Food sitting around for a long time certainly is reason to not want to go to a buffet, but not necessarily because of corona.

But yeah, there are plenty of reasons a buffet is problematic if we're concerned about the virus.


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> I'm confused by this comment? Obviously, nobody wants to get sick from any sort of shared common spaces (which buffets are most certainly), but with a dangerous virus with a high rate of transmissibility going around, people would understandably be more cautious or concerned about the tongs, pans, utensils and other tools they'd be sharing with other patrons to obtain the food as well as the physical layout of the process of obtaining food (i.e. how much space is between you and other patrons). If these locations remain "serve yourself," people also can understandably be worried about an asymptomatic child touching the food or tongs . This definitely happens at Disney. Just ask a buffet chef. For very, very serious food allergies, chefs ask guests if they can just prepare the food individually for that guest, because of this exact concern (a kid taking the tongs from a cheese-dressed salad and using them to grab other nearby cheese-free food).
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody is raising concerns with food quality but rather the means of obtaining the food. Buffets as they traditionally operate can be problematic in that sense.



The poster replied to/quoted my post about serving it cafeteria style. The general public does not touch any serving utensils that way if served cafeteria style.


----------



## Pluginbaby

I think it’s really encouraging to at least hear some rumblings of things starting to move - rumour or not, at least they’re positive/optimistic rumours for a change!

I am from the UK so whilst we have a reservation for two weeks in September, we’re being quite pessimistic still as to the chances of international travel being allowed (be that UK side or whether the US even allows international arrivals at airports by then).

Be that as it may, seeing some of the things we all love start to come alive again will truly be a lovely thing to see. This is an awful time for everyone and seeing a little bit of optimism and happiness is something that a lot of us need right now.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

The buffets ARE Disney World. If they’re not going to have buffets they might as well not even open. We eat at buffets for every dinner - I have a standing reservation at my local Golden Corral, and while on vacation we eat at buffets for both lunch AND dinner. This move disgusts me. I will be keeping my family far from Disney until they bring back our beloved buffets, which is the most magical part of the trip that surely Walt would want us to enjoy. Maybe Universal will be a better spot to spend our money if they’re going to be sensible and give we the people what we want - which is buffets!


----------



## xuxa777

JayhawkCruiser said:


> The buffets ARE Disney World. If they’re not going to have buffets they might as well not even open. We eat at buffets for every dinner - I have a standing reservation at my local Golden Corral, and while on vacation we eat at buffets for both lunch AND dinner. This move disgusts me. I will be keeping my family far from Disney until they bring back our beloved buffets, which is the most magical part of the trip that surely Walt would want us to enjoy. Maybe Universal will be a better spot to spend our money if they’re going to be sensible and give we the people what we want - which is buffets!


So we will put you as a yes for buffets


----------



## RWinNOLA

JayhawkCruiser said:


> The buffets ARE Disney World. If they’re not going to have buffets they might as well not even open. We eat at buffets for every dinner - I have a standing reservation at my local Golden Corral, and while on vacation we eat at buffets for both lunch AND dinner. This move disgusts me. I will be keeping my family far from Disney until they bring back our beloved buffets, which is the most magical part of the trip that surely Walt would want us to enjoy. Maybe Universal will be a better spot to spend our money if they’re going to be sensible and give we the people what we want - which is buffets!


With all due respect, I think you are in the minority in saying that the “Buffets are Disney World”.
Disney offers so much and dining is a big part of it but I doubt that many would refuse to go to WDW without buffets.  
My family always plans several dining reservations in advance and we always try to get Tusker House which is a buffet.  But I would be fine with some altered version of the Tusker House experience if the food was similar (but perhaps limited).  
With all the other modifications being discussed, buffers are wayyyyy down on the list for me.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

RWinNOLA said:


> With all due respect, I think you are in the minority in saying that the “Buffets are Disney World”.
> Disney offers so much and dining is a big part of it but I doubt that many would refuse to go to WDW without buffets.
> My family always plans several dining reservations in advance and we always try to get Tusker House which is a buffet.  But I would be fine with some altered version of the Tusker House experience if the food was similar (but perhaps limited).
> With all the other modifications being discussed, buffers are wayyyyy down on the list for me.



I believe the poster saying "buffets are Disney World" had their tongue firmly in their cheek when typing.  For those who may not be familiar with the term tongue in cheek, it means they don't really mean it; i.e. they are being sarcastic, joking.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

RWinNOLA said:


> With all due respect, I think you are in the minority in saying that the “Buffets are Disney World”.
> Disney offers so much and dining is a big part of it but I doubt that many would refuse to go to WDW without buffets.
> My family always plans several dining reservations in advance and we always try to get Tusker House which is a buffet.  But I would be fine with some altered version of the Tusker House experience if the food was similar (but perhaps limited).
> With all the other modifications being discussed, buffers are wayyyyy down on the list for me.



Sir/Madam!
With all due respect I believe you are in the minority here! Buffets at Disney World are as American as Apple Pie and Baseball! George Washington didn’t cross the Delaware so that you and I could be brought limited portions of food - no! He braved the icy waters so that you and I could use plastic and metal tongs to load up our own plates with copious amounts of food...any number of plates we want in-fact!


----------



## DavidHobart

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I believe the poster saying "buffets are Disney World" had their tongue firmly in their cheek when typing.  For those who may not be familiar with the term tongue in cheek, it means they don't really mean it; i.e. they are being sarcastic, joking.


I will only return to Disney World if I can have a buffet, in a pool.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I believe the poster saying "buffets are Disney World" had their tongue firmly in their cheek when typing.  For those who may not be familiar with the term tongue in cheek, it means they don't really mean it; i.e. they are being sarcastic, joking.



So, they are serving tongue in the buffets, now?


----------



## Pickle Rick

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I believe the poster saying "buffets are Disney World" had their tongue firmly in their cheek when typing.  For those who may not be familiar with the term tongue in cheek, it means they don't really mean it; i.e. they are being sarcastic, joking.



Obviously he's being sarcastic, but I'd argue that character Buffet dining are some of the most popular things at WDW.


----------



## andyman8

mhautz said:


> I think the post he was responding to was talking about the food quality of a buffet.  Food sitting around for a long time certainly is reason to not want to go to a buffet, but not necessarily because of corona.
> 
> But yeah, there are plenty of reasons a buffet is problematic if we're concerned about the virus.





xuxa777 said:


> The poster replied to/quoted my post about serving it cafeteria style. The general public does not touch any serving utensils that way if served cafeteria style.



Ah gotcha. That's still not by all means the complete solution here, because you're still trying to avoid crowding and chokepoints. Some buffets are better than others with that, but the only real way to guarantee avoiding that is to significantly reduce the capacity of buffet restaurants. I don't know what that does to profitability margins for Disney and at what point it makes sense to operate them.

I'm pretty convinced that we won't see buffets reopen in the first phase of WDW reopening. If you look to the Shanghai Disney model, which I am by no means saying is indicative of how WDW will reopen, you saw them open other restaurants at Shanghai Disneyland Hotel and Disneytown (their version of Disney Springs/DTD) two or three weeks before the Shanghai Disneyland Hotel buffet opened. I'm sorry but I just don't see the lack of buffets as much of a turn-off for the average guests (they probably wouldn't even know they're not operating them beforehand ). Maybe the lack of character dining might have an effect, but I think requirements for face masks, being in spaces even perceived as somewhat crowded, and economic effects from all these closures are far more likely reasons any large sum of people would stay away from WDW.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Sir/Madam!
> With all due respect I believe you are in the minority here! Buffets at Disney World are as American as Apple Pie and Baseball! George Washington didn’t cross the Delaware so that you and I could be brought limited portions of food - no! He braved the icy waters so that you and I could use plastic and metal tongs to load up our own plates with copious amounts of food...any number of plates we want in-fact!


Is it possible to have sarcasm be sarcastic?

it's... Sarception...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pickle Rick said:


> Obviously he's being sarcastic, but I'd argue that character Buffet dining are some of the most popular things at WDW.


Both with guests and the Accounting Department


----------



## juice0358

andyman8 said:


> I'm confused by this comment? Obviously, nobody wants to get sick from any sort of shared common spaces (which buffets are most certainly), but with a dangerous virus with a high rate of transmissibility going around, people would understandably be more cautious or concerned about the tongs, pans, utensils and other tools they'd be sharing with other patrons to obtain the food as well as the physical layout of the process of obtaining food (i.e. how much space is between you and other patrons). If these locations remain "serve yourself," people also can understandably be worried about an asymptomatic child touching the food or tongs . This definitely happens at Disney. Just ask a buffet chef. For very, very serious food allergies, chefs ask guests if they can just prepare the food individually for that guest, because of this exact concern over cross-contamination (a kid taking the tongs from a cheese-dressed salad and using them to grab other nearby cheese-free food for example).
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody is raising concerns with food quality but rather the means of obtaining the food. Buffets as they traditionally operate can be problematic in that sense.


XUXA is the board scientist, anything they say is gospel and fact, you can not question them. Their opinion is superior to everyone.


----------



## mhautz

juice0358 said:


> XUXA is the board scientist, anything they say is gospel and fact, you can not question them. Their opinion is superior to everyone.


I hope so.  I like the idea of WDW opening soon with minimal restrictions and no danger of getting Covid-19.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So, they are serving tongue in the buffets, now?



Tomorrow, while scrolling through Instagram stories, a swipe up link with a click bait-y headline... “The STRANGE new must try item heading to WDW buffets in 2020!”


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

DGsAtBLT said:


> Tomorrow, while scrolling through Instagram stories, a swipe up link with a click bait-y headline... “The STRANGE new must try item heading to WDW buffets in 2020!”


I see you follow DFB on insta too


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Tomorrow, while scrolling through Instagram stories, a swipe up link with a click bait-y headline... “The STRANGE new must try item heading to WDW buffets in 2020!”



This is a bit off-topic but does anybody remember those two weeks a number of years ago when WDW was selling "animal poop" (chocolate) at Zuri's Sweets in DAK lol? Talk about decedent Disney desserts!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I wouldn't really miss any of the buffets except Boma. I would really miss that, and I doubt they'd maintain the current variety if they went to family style or small plates. What I like most is the ability to take just a tiny taste of many different things. I know buffets are kind of gross but for the ability to take small portions of lots of things according to how good they look to me (rather than ordering something sight unseen) I manage to put it out of my head, much like I do in public swimming pools because to me those are even more disgusting than buffets. 

Most of the other buffets at Disney just aren't that special, food-wise. Except maybe Tusker House, but that's just Boma Lite with characters.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think if they feel it’s helpful to their goals, whether that’s safety or cost, they won’t be afraid to streamline individual restaurant menus as well as more standardized menus across property.

Even in good times most people* didn’t go to Chef Mickeys for the food.

*I said most guys. Chef Mickey foodies don’t come for me.


----------



## orangetree

They'll likely turn some of the current buffet spaces into "all you care to enjoy" at your table, like Garden Grill, with a limited menu. That would allow them to maintain the same sort of value (get as much as you want) while avoiding the issues with buffets.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Pickle Rick said:


> Family style wouldn't work for the Buffet's with large menu's.  You could easily have culinary CM's serving food in different stations.



No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone. 




JayhawkCruiser said:


> The buffets ARE Disney World. If they’re not going to have buffets they might as well not even open. We eat at buffets for every dinner - I have a standing reservation at my local Golden Corral, and while on vacation we eat at buffets for both lunch AND dinner. This move disgusts me. I will be keeping my family far from Disney until they bring back our beloved buffets, which is the most magical part of the trip that surely Walt would want us to enjoy. Maybe Universal will be a better spot to spend our money if they’re going to be sensible and give we the people what we want - which is buffets!



Your snideness is noted. 

I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."

So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding. 

Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mmackeymouse said:


> No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snideness is noted.
> 
> I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."
> 
> So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?



...and this is why we cannot make light of things online, or have nice things.


----------



## e_yerger

mmackeymouse said:


> No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snideness is noted.
> 
> I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."
> 
> So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?


I think the OP original comment was more so directed to the 4+ pages of discussions about buffets.

We're bored ya'll - it's been a quiet Sunday.


----------



## mmackeymouse

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ...and this is why we cannot make light of things online, or have nice things.



Not at all. Here is the thing. I sit by and watch poster after poster after poster talk about how gross buffets are. Fine. I haven't said a peep. People are entitled to their opinion. 

The other poster's comment struck me much more as making fun of the people. The reference to Golden Corral, and what not. When it comes across as mocking people, that's sort of where I draw the line. 

Anyway, you can take or leave my comment. I don't want the thread to get locked so...I said my piece and I am done with that.


----------



## Pickle Rick

mmackeymouse said:


> No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snideness is noted.
> 
> I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."
> 
> So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?



Love Boma and Tusker House.  Would rather eat at those places than any of the "signature" restaurants, IMO.  More bang for your buck.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snideness is noted.
> 
> I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."
> 
> So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?



We do a lot of buffets too. I don’t think there’s anything wrong with them (but that post was funny ).

I think it’s no coincidence that the most expensive ones are not the ones with the best or most interesting food options, or the largest variety, but the ones with the big character or location draws. If they want to scale back on variety for whatever reason, I think people will still pay $$$ if they can manage to have the character experience largely unaffected.

I have no insider in my ear, but I think Disney is creative enough they could transition the buffets temporarily to family style if they wanted to. Whispering Canyon already operates with multiple platter options.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Back to buffets...

If the parks run at reduced capacity, and transportation runs at reduced capacity, couldn't a buffet theoretically run at reduced capacity? I don't know what Tusker House's capacity is, but let's say 300. 

Going by the assumption that the parks might have a 20% capacity allowed...this is just a random shot in the dark guess, but 20%....why couldn't they do 20% at the buffets? Say 50 people in the restaurant at any one time. Maybe they only let one family up to the buffet at a time. You have to wear masks when you go up there. Hand sanitizer before and after you go through the line. 

Yes, it might sound crazy, but at this point, everything sounds crazy anymore.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Pickle Rick said:


> Obviously he's being sarcastic, but I'd argue that character Buffet dining are some of the most popular things at WDW.



my apologies to Jayhawkcruiser.

I’m not a regular but very interested in the news recently as we have a Polynesian Bungalow/Riviera 2 BR reserved in late June. So I’ve been following pretty intently the last couple of weeks looking for news.

In hindsight, I should have picked up on the sarcasm.  But, as someone that is not so familiar with the regulars on this board, I’ve read enough posts in the last couple of weeks that the idea of someone being serious about not attending Disney if buffets were not available didn’t really seem to be that far fetched, lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Back to buffets...
> 
> If the parks run at reduced capacity, and transportation runs at reduced capacity, couldn't a buffet theoretically run at reduced capacity? I don't know what Tusker House's capacity is, but let's say 300.
> 
> Going by the assumption that the parks might have a 20% capacity allowed...this is just a random shot in the dark guess, but 20%....why couldn't they do 20% at the buffets? Say 50 people in the restaurant at any one time. Maybe they only let one family up to the buffet at a time. You have to wear masks when you go up there. Hand sanitizer before and after you go through the line.
> 
> Yes, it might sound crazy, but at this point, everything sounds crazy anymore.



I don’t think it sounds crazy. Anything is possible IMO.

There‘s a ton of options when it comes to how they choose to open dining locations (some more likely than others obviously), they could open them all with little to no changes, they could put social distancing measures in place like capacity limits and controlled queues, they could leave certain locations/types of dining completely closed at the beginning, they could transition locations to seasonal, they could alter menus, etc. There’s a lot of wiggle room to make it work in some way or another if the old normal is no longer feasible.

I feel like I’m watching Big Brother all the time now. Expect the unexpected is my new motto, I think .


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

mmackeymouse said:


> Not at all. Here is the thing. I sit by and watch poster after poster after poster talk about how gross buffets are. Fine. I haven't said a peep. People are entitled to their opinion.
> 
> The other poster's comment struck me much more as making fun of the people. The reference to Golden Corral, and what not. When it comes across as mocking people, that's sort of where I draw the line.
> 
> Anyway, you can take or leave my comment. I don't want the thread to get locked so...I said my piece and I am done with that.



The GC reference was because it’s the only real notable buffet off the tip of my tongue, but I could have easily said Shoneys or something like that. The poster above  was correct, the satire was prompted after 4+ pages of buffet battles. Obviously I added nothing of value to the discussion, but it at least gave you an opening to explain to others why buffets can be important to some guests while visiting Disney World - completely unrelated to volume of food which is what we typically associate with buffets - and I know I for one never would have seen that perspective if it hadn’t been for you.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> No...and there is a reason the large menus are so popular. Look at places like Boma and Tusker House...their charm (other than characters for TH) is in the fact that there is a wide variety of foods for a wide variety of palates. And people can sample and try things out of their comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your snideness is noted.
> 
> I don't eat pork products, red meat, or seafood. My mom doesn't eat chicken. My dad is on a low-fat and low-salt diet. They both have very bland palates. My sister and brother-in-law by contrast have much more adventurous palates. I am somewhere in the middle. Then, there are the kiddos. There is no family-style menu on property that is going to work for all of us, except for maybe Hoop dee doo. I'd LOVE to do Garden Grill someday, but the fact is there is only 1 or 2 things on the platter that I will eat. This is why a buffet works for so many people. So, for those of you talking like buffets are gross and the people who go to them are gross...I just wanted to explain why we are "buffet people."
> 
> So maybe instead of turning your nose down at people who prefer buffets and thinking less of them, you should maybe try to be a bit more understanding.
> 
> Bringing it back to park operations, I know that mobile order only has been a large rumor, and it makes total sense. BUT...what do they do about people with no phones, or maybe their phone died? Or what do they do about maybe older people who don't have the smart phone and don't have the app? It seems there would have to be a backup plan. Thoughts?


These are talks of temporary modifications WDW may have to make to reopen. Of course buffets are a favorite but we are trying to be realistic about what that looks like when/if social distancing is being enforced. If the option is to change over to family style for a few months to get things open safely then we’ll just all have to deal. Another option is employing a lot more CMs to dish out food although with a lean reopening this may not prove worth it to Disney. Guess we’ll see.

There will be changes and some sacrifices when the parks first reopen. They most likely won’t stay that way.


----------



## mshanson3121

I'm just getting caught up. Went fishing with the fam, slipped on rocks, fell in a freezing cold river... I thought that was pretty interesting! But man... look what I missed while away! We've progressed to arguing about buffets - AND the thread is still open!


----------



## mmackeymouse

JayhawkCruiser said:


> The GC reference was because it’s the only real notable buffet off the tip of my tongue, but I could have easily said Shoneys or something like that. The poster above  was correct, the satire was prompted after 4+ pages of buffet battles. Obviously I added nothing of value to the discussion, but it at least gave you an opening to explain to others why buffets can be important to some guests while visiting Disney World - completely unrelated to volume of food which is what we typically associate with buffets - and I know I for one never would have seen that perspective if it hadn’t been for you.



I appreciate the response. I may have been a tad oversensitive. See, y'all? We can get along around here. 

Trust me, I know that the image a lot of people have of buffet-dwellers are...somewhat like the floating people in Wall-E. Honestly, I get it. And, I am also fully aware that my family's situation is probably more the exception than the rule. 





hereforthechurros said:


> There will be changes and some sacrifices when the parks first reopen. They most likely won’t stay that way.



This is where I reluctantly disagree....or at least worry. It's hard, especially when it comes to Disney, to put the toothpaste back in the tube, you know? If they know they can get the same amount of money, with no characters, with less food options....why WOULD they want to go back to the buffet model?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> This is where I reluctantly disagree....or at least worry. It's hard, especially when it comes to Disney, to put the toothpaste back in the tube, you know? If they know they can get the same amount of money, with no characters, with less food options....why WOULD they want to go back to the buffet model?



I think this is a concern with a lot of the measures they may take here. It may or may not end up being something dining related, but I think there’s almost no chance we come out of this without some temporary cutback or change becoming permanent.

Some attraction goes “seasonal” and then becomes permanently closed, nighttime entertainment is scaled way down either the show itself or the frequency, service cutbacks in the name of safety stick around, character meet changes become permanent (remember that “test” where they gave out already autographed cards I believe instead of signing), perfect time to roll out unsavoury automated things in the name of safety (welcome back, photo pass boxes), the options are endless.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Not quite sure how Disney could stop Uber and Lyft from operating. They don’t have any management over those. Those are completely separate from Disney and Disney uses the Lyft platform for Minnie Vans.


They just wouldn’t let them through the gates at the resorts.  That would put an end to it really quick.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> If Disney wanted the info leaked, they would do it on their terms


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think this is a concern with a lot of the measures they may take here. It may or may not end up being something dining related, but I think there’s almost no chance we come out of this without some temporary cutback or change becoming permanent.
> 
> Some attraction goes “seasonal” and then becomes permanently closed, nighttime entertainment is scaled way down either the show itself or the frequency, service cutbacks in the name of safety stick around, character meet changes become permanent (remember that “test” where they gave out already autographed cards I believe instead of signing), perfect time to roll out unsavoury automated things in the name of safety (welcome back, photo pass boxes), the options are endless.


You just voiced exactly what I’m most concerned about - that at least some of the cut backs and modifications will become the new normal, way after the reopening under COVID is done - because they will represent huge cost savings. I’m still sad that the nighttime parade at MK went bye bye.  And ya’ll remember when fireworks and Fantasmic were not nightly? They have already reduced the street entertainers and laid off some of the bands and entertainment at Epcot and AK. I can see them maintaining some of these cut backs, maybe some additional entertainment is cut back, maybe the fireworks or parades don’t take place every day/night, etc.

There is a lot everyone should be concerned about more than temperature checks or masks. And some think this won’t affect them  because their trip is not until 2021, but if WDW looks for cost cutting after all the millions lost, this will affect everyone’s trips.


----------



## jlwhitney

vinotinto said:


> You just voiced exactly what I’m most concerned about - that at least some of the cut backs and modifications will become the new normal, way after the reopening under COVID is done - because they will represent huge cost savings. I’m still sad that the nighttime parade at MK went bye bye.  And ya’ll remember when fireworks and Fantasmic were not nightly? They have already reduced the street entertainers and laid off some of the bands and entertainment at Epcot and AK. I can see them maintaining some of these cut backs, maybe some additional entertainment is cut back, maybe the fireworks or parades don’t take place every day/night, etc.
> 
> There is a lot everyone should be concerned about more than temperature checks or masks. And some think this won’t affect them  because their trip is not until 2021, but if WDW looks for cost cutting after all the millions lost, this will affect everyone’s trips.



And some of those things will come back as travel comes back more and more. It will take time a few years probably, but in time the parks will be slammed packed again till they are not, its all a cycle.


----------



## EveDallas

RWinNOLA said:


> With all due respect, I think you are in the minority in saying that the “Buffets are Disney World”.
> Disney offers so much and dining is a big part of it but I doubt that many would refuse to go to WDW without buffets.
> My family always plans several dining reservations in advance and we always try to get Tusker House which is a buffet.  But I would be fine with some altered version of the Tusker House experience if the food was similar (but perhaps limited).
> With all the other modifications being discussed, buffers are wayyyyy down on the list for me.



That post was screaming "sarcasm".


----------



## Louis morrell

Maybe that post was on their own terms. Think about it, Jimmy Mouse, Who might his brother be?


----------



## Vern60

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think this is a concern with a lot of the measures they may take here. It may or may not end up being something dining related, but I think there’s almost no chance we come out of this without some temporary cutback or change becoming permanent.
> 
> Some attraction goes “seasonal” and then becomes permanently closed, nighttime entertainment is scaled way down either the show itself or the frequency, service cutbacks in the name of safety stick around, character meet changes become permanent (remember that “test” where they gave out already autographed cards I believe instead of signing), perfect time to roll out unsavoury automated things in the name of safety (welcome back, photo pass boxes), the options are endless.


I understand what you're saying and definitely valid points. But, we do have to realize that even before the shut down Disney is always changing things, tweaking this and that. Look at the whole Epcot redo, or how many folks got up in arms about the old Poly waterfall going away. Haven't Extra Magic Hours been on the decline recently too? My point is, as with many things in life, the one thing you can count on is things will change. 
Will Covid-19 be the catalyst for a lot of permanent changes? Perhaps, but there were a lot of changes already in the works so I'm trying to just take things as they come and make my own determination if we're getting value or not.


----------



## buttersnix

Jimmy Mouse said:


> And May 19th is still tentative. I still have my May 21st reservation just incase.


They haven’t canceled you yet?  They just canceled my May 16th-21 this week.


----------



## rteetz

buttersnix said:


> They haven’t canceled you yet?  They just canceled my May 16th-21 this week.


Disney is currently canceling up to May 16th vacations so I would assume yours is because you have the 16th. Trips after have yet to be officially canceled.


----------



## buttersnix

TDSAXX said:


> 54% of people don’t plan to travel once the lockdowns are ended.  I wonder what percent won’t travel from fear of COVID-19 and what percentage won’t travel because of the their financial situation?


Well and I mentioned earlier my work and my husbands are making people who travel out of state stay at home for 14 days. They may lift that restriction when the state does but it would play into our vacation decisions for the year.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

little_orange_bird said:


> that’s a good point. Not at all questioning the original poster who shared the news, but rather wondering myself- if spreading people out is the goal, wouldn’t it make more sense for more parks and more resorts?


thats what I was thinking!!!


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think this is a concern with a lot of the measures they may take here. It may or may not end up being something dining related, but I think there’s almost no chance we come out of this without some temporary cutback or change becoming permanent.
> 
> Some attraction goes “seasonal” and then becomes permanently closed, nighttime entertainment is scaled way down either the show itself or the frequency, service cutbacks in the name of safety stick around, character meet changes become permanent (remember that “test” where they gave out already autographed cards I believe instead of signing), perfect time to roll out unsavoury automated things in the name of safety (welcome back, photo pass boxes), the options are endless.



Wasn't there something last year about WDW having fewer photographers and moving towards using some "non-human" photography in some areas - I can't remember what it was called?  There was an outcry then and the photographers were brought back.  I'm thinking they are going to reverse that decision to go back to what they were trying before.


----------



## CAQDaddy

andyman8 said:


> I'm confused by this comment? Obviously, nobody wants to get sick from any sort of shared common spaces (which buffets are most certainly), but with a dangerous virus with a high rate of transmissibility going around, people would understandably be more cautious or concerned about the tongs, pans, utensils and other tools they'd be sharing with other patrons to obtain the food as well as the physical layout of the process of obtaining food (i.e. how much space is between you and other patrons). If these locations remain "serve yourself," people also can understandably be worried about an asymptomatic child touching the food or tongs . This definitely happens at Disney. Just ask a buffet chef. For very, very serious food allergies, chefs ask guests if they can just prepare the food individually for that guest, because of this exact concern over cross-contamination (a kid taking the tongs from a cheese-dressed salad and using them to grab other nearby cheese-free food for example).
> 
> As far as I can tell, nobody is raising concerns with food quality but rather the means of obtaining the food. Buffets as they traditionally operate can be problematic in that sense.


99% of the time I'm not a germaphobe, but my family seldom asks me to go to buffets because I have always thought they were disgusting. I've seen guys in the restroom that don't wash their hands then I see same said guy at the buffet filling his plate. Just gross. I tell my wife that eating at a buffet is the equivalent of licking the doorknob at a busy office building. COVID or not, no buffet for this guy.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> Wasn't there something last year about WDW having fewer photographers and moving towards using some "non-human" photography in some areas - I can't remember what it was called?  There was an outcry then and the photographers were brought back.  I'm thinking they are going to reverse that decision to go back to what they were trying before.



There are still meet and greets without human photographers - our Darth Vader meet & greet in Feb. had the automated cameras.


----------



## jerry557

A lot of things are going to need twerking and reworking...
For example, I think virtual queues have a lot of promise, and they can really help in this situation with social distancing. BUT I do think they need to figure out a better way of doing it rather than having crowds of people standing outside the park at 6am. They just as well have lines if that's what they are going to do.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> A lot of things are going to need twerking and reworking...
> For example, I think virtual queues have a lot of promise, and they can really help in this situation with social distancing. BUT I do think they need to figure out a better way of doing it rather than having crowds of people standing outside the park at 6am. They just as well have lines if that's what they are going to do.


Virtual queues help spread the people out throughout the day. So while yes there would still be a theoretical line the line would be the same throughout no eb and flow like a normal standby. With limited attendance you wouldn’t need to stand outside a park at 6AM either.


----------



## CastAStone

rpb718 said:


> Wasn't there something last year about WDW having fewer photographers and moving towards using some "non-human" photography in some areas - I can't remember what it was called?  There was an outcry then and the photographers were brought back.  I'm thinking they are going to reverse that decision to go back to what they were trying before.


Ugh my meet Mickey photos from the auto camera are mostly just my family meandering and me/my wife trying to corral my kids. My dad took a photo with his Android and it turned out 5x better. If they go back to that it’s a lock that I’ll never buy photopass again. 

But I imagine that once meet and greets are OK having a photog in the room would be OK too.


----------



## jerry557

rteetz said:


> Virtual queues help spread the people out throughout the day. So while yes there would still be a theoretical line the line would be the same throughout no eb and flow like a normal standby. With limited attendance you wouldn’t need to stand outside a park at 6AM either.



Which brings up another issue. If the park is severely limited in capacity, will that just create large crowds before opening every morning? People could start lining up outside before 6am to make sure they get in.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> Which brings up another issue. If the park is severely limited in capacity, will that just create large crowds before opening every morning? People could start lining up outside before 6am to make sure they get in.


Not if they are limiting to resort guests or have other limitations in places. Disney is certainly going to think about this from every aspect. This isn’t something they are going to do without careful consideration. I think some if not many people are going to reconsider vacations to begin with if there are restrictions on place and/or limited attractions and experiences.


----------



## AndyApps

HI all, new here (long time unplugged listener though) and wanted to get people thoughts on when international visitors will be able to come back to the world?

We've got a holiday booked for mid August with a 14 day stay at CBR, does anyone think realistically that we could be at a stage where we'll be able to fly over from the UK by then? I know no one knows for sure but curious what the thoughts are for people over in the states.

I've seen the phase 1 opening rumours but heard that international visitors would be approx stage 3 so I have no idea what that would actually mean.

Thanks


----------



## Pluginbaby

We are booked for 15th-29th September flying from Manchester, and I am very optimistic that the parks/resorts will be open (with social distancing obviously), but pessimistic as to the chances of flying. I hope I am totally wrong obviously as if the US is accepting international visitors (and the UK has opened it's airports) then it means we have succeeded as a society on both sides of the Atlantic in flattening the curve and halting the spread of the virus - the question would for me be whether the world is ready to risk a potential second wave/peak by allowing international flights again.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## TDSAXX

jerry557 said:


> A lot of things are going to need twerking and reworking...


I hope you meant to say tweaking!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

vinotinto said:


> You just voiced exactly what I’m most concerned about - that at least some of the cut backs and modifications will become the new normal, way after the reopening under COVID is done - because they will represent huge cost savings. I’m still sad that the nighttime parade at MK went bye bye.  And ya’ll remember when fireworks and Fantasmic were not nightly? They have already reduced the street entertainers and laid off some of the bands and entertainment at Epcot and AK. I can see them maintaining some of these cut backs, maybe some additional entertainment is cut back, maybe the fireworks or parades don’t take place every day/night, etc.
> 
> There is a lot everyone should be concerned about more than temperature checks or masks. And some think this won’t affect them  because their trip is not until 2021, but if WDW looks for cost cutting after all the millions lost, this will affect everyone’s trips.



Our next trip isn't until June 2021, and I *am* worried about it. Especially since for us, Disney is the entertainment (shows, characters, fireworks, performers etc...). I am worried that some, maybe too many for us,  of the cutbacks will end up being permanent. Let's face it, Disney is going to be in cost-cutting mode for years trying to recover from this.


----------



## lovethesun12

rteetz said:


> Not if they are limiting to resort guests or have other limitations in places. Disney is certainly going to think about this from every aspect. This isn’t something they are going to do without careful consideration. I think some if not many people are going to reconsider vacations to begin with if there are restrictions on place and/or limited attractions and experiences.


With my very limited knowledge, I wonder if at the initial reopening with much lower number of guests they could run the park like a system of ocean currents with cinderella castle down being the equator. They could number the entry lines at rope drop and give you yours with your entry time. Funnel you through the park clockwise from left and/or counterclockwise from right following arrows in a one way direction and exit from castle down. All stores/restaurants could follow similar patterns as you enter in and move out. You would have to skip anything you don't want to do. Once you make your way around you can start over. Wipes/Sanitizer available as you come to a new surface.


----------



## Oldnewfan

mshanson3121 said:


> Our next trip isn't until June 2021, and I *am* worried about it. Especially since for us, Disney is the entertainment (shows, characters, fireworks, performers etc...). I am worried that some, maybe too many for us,  of the cutbacks will end up being permanent. Let's face it, Disney is going to be in cost-cutting mode for years trying to recover from this.


I think its probably more than just cost cutting mode. This has probably set a permenant tone with leadership and their responsibility to stockholders as to how they remain operational through the next one. We never went back to a pre 9/11 world concerning security as the preparation was for the next terrorist attack. When people talk about the new normal this is what they are referring to. Social distancing is our new normal and I think the amusement park business will look nothing like it did pre COVID 19. Just my opinion but this has shut down the world and corporate leadership would be irresponsible to their shareholders not to recognize and prepare for a future event. I would assume that means what is put in place stays in place going forward. Question is.... is that something they can afford to do and people still consider it an entertainment value worthy of the cost.


----------



## AndyApps

Pluginbaby said:


> We are booked for 15th-29th September flying from Manchester, and I am very optimistic that the parks/resorts will be open (with social distancing obviously), but pessimistic as to the chances of flying. I hope I am totally wrong obviously as if the US is accepting international visitors (and the UK has opened it's airports) then it means we have succeeded as a society on both sides of the Atlantic in flattening the curve and halting the spread of the virus - the question would for me be whether the world is ready to risk a potential second wave/peak by allowing international flights again.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



We're also flying from Manchester just a month earlier and it is a concern whether we will be open to leave the uk or allowed to land in the US. So many moving pieces of the puzzle. Just got to keep hoping really.


----------



## Wakey

Virtually zero chance IMO this summer (I’m already cancelling what I can, ready to claim the balance on insurance), and have put in a chargeback on the flights as they were changed to Heathrow from Manchester and they refuse to refund.
I have a trip booked for Xmas and not confident at all.
Next summer not confident either- will book the DVC but wait until late on to book the flights (if any airlines still flying from UK).
Hoping and expecting a Dec 2021 trip to come off.


----------



## nana1765

I have an annual pass and we do have reservations August 22-28 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (we have a timeshare) treating our adult kids and 2 grandkids.  I’m not feeling to optimistic about the parks being open or resorts.  I’m torn on canceling and then there’s my annual pass that is due for a renewal in September not sure what I want to  Do with that either.  Decisions, decisions


----------



## AndyApps

Wakey said:


> Virtually zero chance IMO this summer (I’m already cancelling what I can, ready to claim the balance on insurance), and have put in a chargeback on the flights as they were changed to Heathrow from Manchester and they refuse to refund.
> I have a trip booked for Xmas and not confident at all.
> Next summer not confident either- will book the DVC but wait until late on to book the flights (if any airlines still flying from UK).
> Hoping and expecting a Dec 2021 trip to come off.



Wow, that's the most depressing reply I've seen lol! I hope it isn't that bad but I have no idea what to expect. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BadPinkTink

I'm in Ireland, trip to California booked for end of June/ start of July. Right now, I just taking things day by day trying to stay positive.

ESTA's are still being approved even with the travel bans.

Walt Disney World relies much more on International visitors than Disneyland California, however, the lack of international visitors might just be a selling point to get the gates open at Walt Disney World. Everyone is wondering how to reduce numbers so the international travel bans might solve this problem in the short term. 

I'm mindful of the DIS rules about being political, so I'm trying to word this carefully. One of the main points of the current lockdown is that the American economy is hurting, which is why certain people want the restrictions lifted and America back in business. The two top people at Disney, Bob Iger and Josh D'amaro  are on their respective states Covid 19 task forces. The task forces will be looking at all aspects of how to reopen their economies and you can bet that tourists will be high on the agenda. I'm sure that both of them will want the international travel bans lifted so I'm sure that part of the behind the scenes work right now is lobbying The White House about a timeline for reducing the international travel restrictions. 

Once the USA reduces the international travel restrictions, then you will see the European countries doing the same.


----------



## xuxa777

Oldnewfan said:


> I think its probably more than just cost cutting mode. This has probably set a permenant tone with leadership and their responsibility to stockholders as to how they remain operational through the next one. We never went back to a pre 9/11 world concerning security as the preparation was for the next terrorist attack. When people talk about the new normal this is what they are referring to. Social distancing is our new normal and I think the amusement park business will look nothing like it did pre COVID 19. Just my opinion but this has shut down the world and corporate leadership would be irresponsible to their shareholders not to recognize and prepare for a future event. I would assume that means what is put in place stays in place going forward. Question is.... is that something they can afford to do and people still consider it an entertainment value worthy of the cost.



I think they will not shut down as fast or at all because we will learn how to manage exposure and understand more effectively handle the spread of infection. Social distancing will last some this year but will fade Over time and not last forever. When another virus appears it will be back as needed.


----------



## merry_nbright

nana1765 said:


> I have an annual pass and we do have reservations August 22-28 at Wyndham Bonnet Creek (we have a timeshare) treating our adult kids and 2 grandkids.  I’m not feeling to optimistic about the parks being open or resorts.  I’m torn on canceling and then there’s my annual pass that is due for a renewal in September not sure what I want to  Do with that either.  Decisions, decisions



Honestly, I would just wait and see. I’ve got a reservation for June 13th and I’m dying to reschedule for November, but it’s all just a waiting game right now. Give it some time and then decide. The parks may be open in June, they may not open until August. We truly don’t know. Just try and keep positive and hold onto a little hope. That’s all I can do, too.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

lovethesun12 said:


> With my very limited knowledge, I wonder if at the initial reopening with much lower number of guests they could run the park like a system of ocean currents with cinderella castle down being the equator. They could number the entry lines at rope drop and give you yours with your entry time. Funnel you through the park clockwise from left and/or counterclockwise from right following arrows in a one way direction and exit from castle down. All stores/restaurants could follow similar patterns as you enter in and move out. You would have to skip anything you don't want to do. Once you make your way around you can start over. Wipes/Sanitizer available as you come to a new surface.



Something very much like this is suggested in one of this past weekends posts..  (CM Finn/Sven)
It mentioned a “digital registry”
I think that could possibly be something linked into your magic band and allow for traffic control/flow.  Could be as simple as assigning a timeframe for your visit to an area of the park. ie: Tomorrowland from 10am to 12 noon. Added touch points to scan MBs would be installed throughout the parks. 
Or it could even be simple as  controlling the number of guests per area and redirecting guests to other areas of the park when some areas fill up using your MB.   Similar to what is done during phased closures of the parks at busy times where say - MK is at capacity please attend EP, HS, or AK today...

With social distancing in some form being necessary for a while within the government phases for reopening - the MBs are a usable tool to help control numbers, with CMs monitoring spacing.

*edit for clarity (was half asleep when I posted.. #covidLife)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> I think they will not shut down as fast or at all because we will learn how to manage exposure and understand more effectively handle the spread of infection. Social distancing will last some this year but will fade Over time and not last forever. When another virus appears it will be back as needed.



I agree with this. I think it’s different than 9/11 response in the way that there is so much we will learn about exposure, herd immunity, if there ends up being a vaccine or a treatment, etc.

I think there are some things that could go away completely forever (finger scanners, for example) but I think they will find a way to bring experiences back safely (again, over time.) If Disney opens without meet & greets, I think they will find a way over time. Same with parades, fireworks etc. I don’t think how they open in their first phase will be completely indicative of what’s to come. I do think there will be changes but I think they will try to phase more normalcy back in. I don’t personally see it as comparable to 9/11 security, but time will tell. The experience will still be important to Disney. It may not look exactly the same in a couple years but I don’t think the way the parks open initially will be exactly how they look over time at all.

They also will be so much more prepared for the next one.


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree with this. I think it’s different than 9/11 response in the way that there is so much we will learn about exposure, herd immunity, if there ends up being a vaccine or a treatment, etc.
> 
> I think there are some things that could go away completely forever (finger scanners, for example) but I think they will find a way to bring experiences back safely (again, over time.) If Disney opens without meet & greets, I think they will find a way over time. Same with parades, fireworks etc. I don’t think how they open in their first phase will be completely indicative of what’s to come. I do think there will be changes but I think they will try to phase more normalcy back in. I don’t personally see it as comparable to 9/11 security, but time will tell. The experience will still be important to Disney. It may not look exactly the same in a couple years but I don’t think the way the parks open initially will be exactly how they look over time at all.
> 
> They also will be so much more prepared for the next one.



yes, fingerprint scans should be gone no doubt about that


----------



## JaxDad

OnceUponATime15 said:


> With social distancing in some form being necessary for a while within the government phases for reopening - the MBs are a usable tool to help control numbers, with CMs monitoring spacing.


Wouldn't it be cool if families/groups linked their MBs, and if an unlinked MB comes within six feet, the wearers receive a small shock like a dog-training collar...


----------



## cakebaker

I'm not usually the one who thinks things may be better than predicted, but here goes....I don't think there's a way Disney opens without some kind of character meets, although face characters may be out, I don't see how they control contact with the princesses! There comes a point where the experience changes so drastically that people will just say nope, not doing it, then opening when you can't get enough people in to cover the cost of operations makes no sense. The idea of having to loop in one direction, not allowed to back track, no parades, no fireworks, no shows, no parties...I just don't see it. I expect some changes, but I think a vast majority of it will be crowd control - limiting the number of people in the hub and main street to watch fireworks for example. Buffets could easily be switched to cafeteria style or family service. I think they're going to do their best to not make changes so onerous than it turns people off. As always, time will tell.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

JaxDad said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if families/groups linked their MBs, and if an unlinked MB comes within six feet, the wearers receive a small shock like a dog-training collar...



Hadn’t thought of that possibility.. lol! ️

(I should have had my coffee before jumping onto the forums this morning.)


----------



## JaNelson38

I suspect international travel to Europe will be done on a reciprocal, one-on-one basis with most countries with high levels of screening and testing.  The airlines that travel internationally will want that open ASAP.  Because of the limited number of gateways from America to Europe with regards to airports, that actually could be done in pretty short order once European countries feel comfortable they're ready to resume somewhat normal life.

Can't speak for how European and other countries will act with regards to China, but I don't think we're going to see any non-essential or non-business travel from the US to China or vice-versa for a long, long time.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I'm not usually the one who thinks things may be better than predicted, but here goes....I don't think there's a way Disney opens without some kind of character meets, although face characters may be out, I don't see how they control contact with the princesses! There comes a point where the experience changes so drastically that people will just say nope, not doing it, then opening when you can't get enough people in to cover the cost of operations makes no sense. The idea of having to loop in one direction, not allowed to back track, no parades, no fireworks, no shows, no parties...I just don't see it. I expect some changes, but I think a vast majority of it will be crowd control - limiting the number of people in the hub and main street to watch fireworks for example. Buffets could easily be switched to cafeteria style or family service. I think they're going to do their best to not make changes so onerous than it turns people off. As always, time will tell.


yes, it has to be a happy medium.
IF Disney in fact opens in June that will basically control crowds from a lot of state who will still be under stay at home orders, and also international visitors. Along with people that had a reservation but are not willing to come for whatever reason, so I think reopening will be ok as far as crowds go. Basically mostly local ap.
Like I posted what feels like 100 of pages before I can see them doing a test week where they invite CM and their families to be test dummies, come in for free and experience the new Disney. CM and family will know about the limited offerings and about how things might not operate properly but they will be warned of that (they do this all the time for CM previews of rides and shows) Disney though  the HUB will be able to control the number of invitees and the working CM will have a chance to practice the new guidelines
Tons of managers will be out to see what works and what doesn't


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> yes, it has to be a happy medium.
> IF Disney in fact opens in June that will basically control crowds from a lot of state who will still be under stay at home orders, and also international visitors. Along with people that had a reservation but are not willing to come for whatever reason, so I think reopening will be ok as far as crowds go. Basically mostly local ap.
> Like I posted what feels like 100 of pages before I can see them doing a test week where they invite CM and their families to be test dummies, come in for free and experience the new Disney. CM and family will know about the limited offerings and about how things might not operate properly but they will be warned of that (they do this all the time for CM previews of rides and shows) Disney though  the HUB will be able to control the number of invitees and the working CM will have a chance to practice the new guidelines
> Tons of managers will be out to see what works and what doesn't


 
opening in June to lessen crowds b/c of international and stay at homes makes sense, built in crowd control


----------



## kiki02

cakebaker said:


> I'm not usually the one who thinks things may be better than predicted, but here goes....I don't think there's a way Disney opens without some kind of character meets, although face characters may be out, I don't see how they control contact with the princesses! There comes a point where the experience changes so drastically that people will just say nope, not doing it, then opening when you can't get enough people in to cover the cost of operations makes no sense. The idea of having to loop in one direction, not allowed to back track, no parades, no fireworks, no shows, no parties...I just don't see it. I expect some changes, but I think a vast majority of it will be crowd control - limiting the number of people in the hub and main street to watch fireworks for example. Buffets could easily be switched to cafeteria style or family service. I think they're going to do their best to not make changes so onerous than it turns people off. As always, time will tell.



In all honesty, is a take out place with wrapped food any different than food we're buying in grocery stores for the home?  All foods are touched by humans from there to wherever.  Wear masks 100%  wear them.     Disney owns a huge amount of land in Florida.  They can spread people out for eating, take away lots of things.   Those Epcot buildings that are empty have been empty forEVER.  Years...     imho whoever has the more land, space, land space is getting my reservation.


----------



## ronpaladino

Its not only a consideration on a Federal Level for International Travel, but what Operational Modifications that the Governors of each State feel like imposing here in the States. For instance in 3 days some States may be able to legally travel to Florida without a 14 day Quarantine. We can not legally leave my State for travel until the 15 of May. Other States, such as Hawaii, have imposed 14 day quarantines upon landing through the 31 of May. Depending on what County you are staying in; these quarantines are either A. Not enforced at all, or B. The Sheriffs of these localities will check up on your whereabouts vigorously.


----------



## Yooperroo

merry_nbright said:


> Honestly, I would just wait and see. I’ve got a reservation for June 13th...


We are also scheduled to arrive June 13


----------



## gatour

rteetz said:


> Virtual queues help spread the people out throughout the day. So while yes there would still be a theoretical line the line would be the same throughout no eb and flow like a normal standby. With limited attendance you wouldn’t need to stand outside a park at 6AM either.


I have experienced the Jimmy Fallon/Tonight show ride virtual queue at Universal.  While it eliminated long lines of queues there was still people clumped up.   You get your virtual queue "ticket".  When you return at the assign time.  They give you a colored card (red, green, etc).  You then enter rooms with artifacts from the Tonight show and wait for your groups color to be called.  You are in this room for around 10-15 minutes with a bunch of other people.  So there is definitely an ebb and flow.


----------



## goofystitch

Just got back on since early yesterday afternoon. Glad we aren't talking about buffets - so please don't start up again


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another change due to covid 19
> 
> No more visits to the front desk at check in..,
> 
> This is posted on my FB page - did not direct link because my page is locked down & I don’t want to make it public.
> 
> Check your upcoming reservations on MDE..
> 
> View attachment 490694


Ours says the same thing for our Aug 8-17 Pop reservation also.


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> yes, fingerprint scans should be gone no doubt about that


Another thing I won’t miss is the CM asking me if I am sure I am using the same finger when their stupid machine malfunctions.


----------



## UkDisney73

Is there any information yet on when MCO or SFB will be accepting international visitors again, for us UK visitors, there needs to be lots of things that have to fall into place for this summer to become a reality. I suppose I'm just hoping a new week, new info.


----------



## e_yerger

UkDisney73 said:


> Is there any information yet on when MCO or SFB will be accepting international visitors again, for us UK visitors, there needs to be lots of things that have to fall into place for this summer to become a reality. I suppose I'm just hoping a new week, new info.


I'm not sure this decision is made on the airport level - I believe it's a federal government level. Once we hear that our President & your PM are deciding to open boarders again, then we will hear about the airports.

There have been no updates about opening boarders yet.


----------



## Eric Smith

Oldnewfan said:


> I think its probably more than just cost cutting mode. This has probably set a permenant tone with leadership and their responsibility to stockholders as to how they remain operational through the next one. We never went back to a pre 9/11 world concerning security as the preparation was for the next terrorist attack. When people talk about the new normal this is what they are referring to. Social distancing is our new normal and I think the amusement park business will look nothing like it did pre COVID 19. Just my opinion but this has shut down the world and corporate leadership would be irresponsible to their shareholders not to recognize and prepare for a future event. I would assume that means what is put in place stays in place going forward. Question is.... is that something they can afford to do and people still consider it an entertainment value worthy of the cost.


I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time.  It's not feasible to expect people to stay 6 feet apart in most settings.  That would mean the end of sporting events, cities, public transit and theme parks.  It's not like we're going to have pandemics like this on a regular basis.  The last one of this scale was a century ago.


----------



## elle21

gatour said:


> I have experienced the Jimmy Fallon/Tonight show ride virtual queue at Universal.  While it eliminated long lines of queues there was still people clumped up.   You get your virtual queue "ticket".  When you return at the assign time.  They give you a colored card (red, green, etc).  You then enter rooms with artifacts from the Tonight show and wait for your groups color to be called.  You are in this room for around 10-15 minutes with a bunch of other people.  So there is definitely an ebb and flow.


This is why it seems pointless to me to eliminate things like parades and fireworks. People are going to come into contact with other people constantly during the day. It’s the nature of being in public. Everything you do at Disney you do with people surrounding you. Logically you pass by and come into contact with hundreds/ thousands of people each day. By the time the fireworks happen, you’ve interacted with that same crowd all day long.
So why eliminate things except to appease a worried public and make it seem like you are doing something to protect them?


----------



## whodatdare

Does anyone know what time today the daily phone conference will be? Hoping we get at least a little something from it


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time.  It's not feasible to expect people to stay 6 feet apart in most settings.  That would mean the end of sporting events, cities, public transit and theme parks.  It's not like we're going to have pandemics like this on a regular basis.  The last one of this scale was a century ago.




Yes I see a lot of "this is permanent" and it just won't be. From cutbacks, distancing, reduced experiences, nothing will be permanent. It might take 5 years, but things will be the way they were for the most part.

For years and years people have gone to concerts, festivals, sporting events, theme parks, museums, etc. This too shall pass.


----------



## cdurham1

Everyone has an opinion, so I guess I will throw mine out there.  These are businesses that have a responsibility to shareholders.

My guess is that they will open as quickly as possible.  As soon as the state gives a thumbs up, they will be open.

They have very little liability for an illness like this spreading at their facility once the state has set guidelines.  So, don't expect them to limit crowds, lines, etc. to anything past the requirements.

They will have extra people cleaning, etc., but that will be, essentially, for show.  They will get the revenue generating as soon as legally possible.

I think these ideas that they won't open until 2021 are beyond ludicrous.  Americans will get used to the high death rate and just accept it.  People will start returning to normal despite the numbers.  That is just how we work.  Sure, we are going to have some longer lasting guidelines that people will follow, but places, including Disney World, will reopen as quickly as possible.


----------



## stayathomehero

Eric Smith said:


> I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time



I agree with this. As soon as we can act normal around each other again, we will. There's a singular virus that shook us up for a few months (hopefully done with soon) then back to business as usual slowly but surely. Companies will put on the air of caution for a bit and then ease up as soon as they can.

That's my opinion of course, but I'd like to think we're more resilient than making masks and social distancing the new normal for us. 

On topic:

I was wondering about what Disney has to do with animatronics during this time. Maybe I've played too much Five Nights at Freddy's, but will the servos lock up if not moved regularly. Could a lucky CM be rubbing the pirates and ghosts that we know and love every day in empty attractions?


----------



## yulilin3

whodatdare said:


> Does anyone know what time today the daily phone conference will be? Hoping we get at least a little something from it


I believe the task force meetings have ended.  They were scheduled to give the governor their input this weekend.  Nothing is scheduled for today on thefloridachannel.org


----------



## Anthony Vito

JaxDad said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if families/groups linked their MBs, and if an unlinked MB comes within six feet, the wearers receive a small shock like a dog-training collar...



Ahhh . . . but, how will they differentiate between the approach-or and the approach-ee.


----------



## Eric Smith

jerry557 said:


> Which brings up another issue. If the park is severely limited in capacity, will that just create large crowds before opening every morning? People could start lining up outside before 6am to make sure they get in.


I don't think virtual queues would do that necessarily.  That's a special case due to ROTR.  I think there is a legitimate issue with virtual queues that the people who would normally be in line for rides will now be walking around the parks.  Unless capacity isn't drastically reduced, the rest or the park could end up as crowded as the queues would have been.


----------



## yulilin3

stayathomehero said:


> I agree with this. As soon as we can act normal around each other again, we will. There's a singular virus that shook us up for a few months (hopefully done with soon) then back to business as usual slowly but surely. Companies will put on the air of caution for a bit and then ease up as soon as they can.
> 
> That's my opinion of course, but I'd like to think we're more resilient than making masks and social distancing the new normal for us.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> I was wondering about what Disney has to do with animatronics during this time. Maybe I've played too much Five Nights at Freddy's, but will the servos lock up if not moved regularly. Could a lucky CM be rubbing the pirates and ghosts that we know and love every day in empty attractions?


Attractions are getting regular maintenance


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I see a lot of "this is permanent" and it just won't be. From cutbacks, distancing, reduced experiences, nothing will be permanent. It might take 5 years, but things will be the way they were for the most part.
> 
> For years and years people have gone to concerts, festivals, sporting events, theme parks, museums, etc. This too shall pass.


I hope the only thing that is permanent out of all this is that people start washing their hands correctly and start coughing/sneezing in to their elbows.  That alone will help reduce the spread of a lot of different diseases.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I hope the only thing that is permanent out of all this is that people start washing their hands correctly and start coughing/sneezing in to their elbows.  That alone will help reduce the spread of a lot of different diseases.




Yes I said that on one of the other zillion threads. I sure hope people are more hygienic in the future. I see some nasty stuff, especially at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Attractions are getting regular maintenance


Not in all instances to my knowledge. It was said that hydraulic fluid had been drained from many attractions to keep them in “shut down” mode. Of course some maintenance is being done but not a full nightly routine like if the parks were open.


----------



## Anthony Vito

As for using MagicBands to trace everyone/shock offenders/assert world domination - am I the only one who wishes that the government borrows the technology and issues MagicBands to everyone and uses the technology for contact tracing (placing Mickey-eared MagicBand towers for the signal)?  Yeah, yeah, I know they could just do it with a cell phone app, but maybe this would finally realize my dream of being able to utilize my massive MB collection outside of WDW!


----------



## yankeesfan123

Anthony Vito said:


> As for using MagicBands to trace everyone/shock offenders/assert world domination - am I the only one who wishes that the government borrows the technology and issues MagicBands to everyone and uses the technology for contact tracing (placing Mickey-eared MagicBand towers for the signal)?  Yeah, yeah, I know they could just do it with a cell phone app, but maybe this would finally realize my dream of being able to utilize my massive MB collection outside of WDW!


Some people don’t even like driving through a toll booth due to “tracking”... don’t think this would fly lol. But your thought is a good one!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the task force meetings have ended.  They were scheduled to give the governor their input this weekend.  Nothing is scheduled for today on thefloridachannel.org


Just a follow up,  Desantis will talk at 11:30 from Tampa.  Usually wftv live streams his press conference


----------



## cmmelzer

Anthony Vito said:


> *As for using MagicBands to trace everyone/shock offenders/assert world domination - am I the only one who wishes that the government borrows the technology and issues MagicBands to everyone and uses the technology for contact tracing* (placing Mickey-eared MagicBand towers for the signal)?  Yeah, yeah, I know they could just do it with a cell phone app, but maybe this would finally realize my dream of being able to utilize my massive MB collection outside of WDW!



I know i want no part of that. I know that the government can pretty much track me whenever they want. But i dont care for them to have openly do it to that extreme.


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> I hope the only thing that is permanent out of all this is that people start washing their hands correctly and start coughing/sneezing in to their elbows.  That alone will help reduce the spread of a lot of different diseases.




Honestly - this. People don't realize how impactful this will be in the long run. Mostly, I'm guessing, because people thought that it was happening already but I assure you - the level to which hand washing has risen, as well as consciousness of coughing and sneezing, that is huge. Awareness of how germs pass is something we all "know" but I think this has ramped it up. And I think it will make a huge difference.


----------



## jlwhitney

Eric Smith said:


> I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time.  It's not feasible to expect people to stay 6 feet apart in most settings.  That would mean the end of sporting events, cities, public transit and theme parks.  It's not like we're going to have pandemics like this on a regular basis.  The last one of this scale was a century ago.



I agree with this. Its barely working now with the restrictions and constant reminders. Now I wouldn't mind it to cause people to be more mindful of where they are in relation to others. There is no need to stand on top of others when there is plenty of space...lol. Or sit right next to somone at the movies when the theater has 10 people out of 100 in it (yes have had that happen...LOL).



SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I see a lot of "this is permanent" and it just won't be. From cutbacks, distancing, reduced experiences, nothing will be permanent. It might take 5 years, but things will be the way they were for the most part.
> 
> For years and years people have gone to concerts, festivals, sporting events, theme parks, museums, etc. This too shall pass.



It will all come back, some things will be different in some ways but It could be a good different. Things like this force people to think out of the box and some things that will come out of it will be much better.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> Honestly - this. People don't realize how impactful this will be in the long run. Mostly, I'm guessing, because people thought that it was happening already but I assure you - the level to which hand washing has risen, as well as consciousness of coughing and sneezing, that is huge. Awareness of how germs pass is something we all "know" but I think this has ramped it up. And I think it will make a huge difference.


At this point, I'm paranoid about coughing and sneezing in public just because people will probably assume I have COVID.   I've always tried to cough/sneeze in to my elbow though.  It just makes sense.


----------



## Lumpy1106

Not really sure where to put this, and honestly, not really any new info - BUT - seems like good news and we need that, so here you go;
Gov. DeSantis - "parts of FL on OTHER side of outbreak"
In particular;


> The governor mentioned central Florida in particular, which includes cities like Orlando and its world-known amusement parks, as a region that is now emerging “on the other side” of the virus outbreak.



Unfortunately, that doesn't sell ink, so his comment about "God's Waiting Room", taken out of context, is what is making headlines.  Asinine IMHO...


----------



## whodatdare

yulilin3 said:


> Just a follow up,  Desantis will talk at 11:30 from Tampa.  Usually wftv live streams his press conference


Thank you!


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Not in all instances to my knowledge. It was said that hydraulic fluid had been drained from many attractions to keep them in “shut down” mode. Of course some maintenance is being done but not a full nightly routine like if the parks were open.


If that's the cases it will take awhile to get them back up and running. That makes Disney on the same level as regional parks in that the attractions are going to need to run so many cycles before they can open. That's what parks like Cedar Point have to do in spring.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

“It’s permanent” is not really about social distancing measures and the like being needed for safety reasons, and more about temporary changes becoming permanent due to things like cost savings IMO.

I think of things like entertainment cutbacks, automating certain CM positions, closures, menu changes, service reduction, and things of that nature that if they are implemented may end up sticking around long past when they are necessary in terms of safety. I’m not worried about physical distancing becoming a part of Disney parks.


----------



## Searc

Lumpy1106 said:


> Not really sure where to put this, and honestly, not really any new info - BUT - seems like good news and we need that, so here you go;
> Gov. DeSantis - "parts of FL on OTHER side of outbreak"
> In particular;
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that doesn't sell ink, so his comment about "God's Waiting Room", taken out of context, is what is making headlines.  Asinine IMHO...


FL did "better" than expected because the residents took it upon themselves to stay home.

It may have been mentioned previously, but who is on this committee to open FL? Scientists, infectious diseases experts, virologists, etc? Or are they all people who have a vested interest in opening, ie business owners?


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the task force meetings have ended.  They were scheduled to give the governor their input this weekend.  Nothing is scheduled for today on thefloridachannel.org


 That is good those meetings were getting to be pointless after the first few, probably why Disney stopped attending


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> “It’s permanent” is not really about social distancing measures and the like being needed for safety reasons, and more about temporary changes becoming permanent due to things like cost savings IMO.
> 
> I think of things like entertainment cutbacks, automating certain CM positions, closures, menu changes, service reduction, and things of that nature that if they are implemented may end up sticking around long past when they are necessary in terms of safety. I’m not worried about physical distancing becoming a part of Disney parks.


I agree and I think the biggest changes will be in attractions not built yet. A lot of cutbacks on what was promised for the 50th


----------



## DGsAtBLT

elle21 said:


> This is why it seems pointless to me to eliminate things like parades and fireworks. People are going to come into contact with other people constantly during the day. It’s the nature of being in public. Everything you do at Disney you do with people surrounding you. Logically you pass by and come into contact with hundreds/ thousands of people each day. By the time the fireworks happen, you’ve interacted with that same crowd all day long.
> So why eliminate things except to appease a worried public and make it seam like you are doing something to protect them?



In October we stood in a crowd close to the same people for 2+ hours to see HEA. People spend a lot longer in the proximity of the same group of strangers during entertainment than just walking around the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's the cases it will take awhile to get them back up and running. That makes Disney on the same level as regional parks in that the attractions are going to need to run so many cycles before they can open. That's what parks like Cedar Point have to do in spring.


Yes they’ll have to bring in Cast to get the parks to show ready. These parks were designed for long periods of downtime like a regional park.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Eric Smith said:


> I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time.  It's not feasible to expect people to stay 6 feet apart in most settings.  That would mean the end of sporting events, cities, public transit and theme parks.  It's not like we're going to have pandemics like this on a regular basis.  The last one of this scale was a century ago.



As the parent of a teenage daughter, I have to say that there is great value in social distancing for the next several years.  The idea of no touching, no kissing . . . Yes. I like it.

I wonder how dating websites will fare under prolonged social distancing.  It is a hard time to be single and lonely, I suppose.

With a new normal of social distancing, there are a lot of problems.  Too many problems, I think.  I am joking about my daughter and young, single people of course- but seriously-  how does that work? 

We are human beings.  We need touch.  For those of us who are already married with kids, social distancing may be fine.  But what about all of those people who live alone?  What are they supposed to do? 

And back to a little more on-topic but not as on-topic as the moderators would like:

Places like theme parks that depend on squeezing as many people as possible into rides, theaters, restaurants, etc.- they don't survive with long-term social distancing.  They can't make the profit they need to make- unless they charge a fortune for entry and only the super-wealthy can afford to go with low crowds.  I don't think most people really want that.  Same for sporting events and concerts and festivals. I just honestly can't see how social distancing works long-term.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> FL did "better" than expected because the residents took it upon themselves to stay home.
> 
> It may have been mentioned previously, but who is on this committee to open FL? Scientists, infectious diseases experts, virologists, etc? Or are they all people who have a vested interest in opening, ie business owners?



https://www.local10.com/news/politi...en-florida-task-force-industry-group-members/


----------



## Lumpy1106

xuxa777 said:


> That is good those meetings were getting to be pointless after the first few, probably why Disney stopped attending


Be thankful you are not in So Cal. I'd like to elaborate but you really can't without getting political.  I'll just say the new restrictions EVERY DAY are getting old, and have little to do with the crisis at this point.


----------



## xuxa777

With the trends worldwide continuing to decline (in some cases dramatically) and the rumors becoming more prevalent of activity in preparing to open WDW even earlier than my earlier predictions, I am still sticking with Disney Springs mid-May, resorts in June and parks in July, however a soft open of the park(s) in June is looking more and more possible.

Hopefully, we will have more guidance today ofter Desantis' press conference in a few minutes.

I have to say, it is nice that the tone has shifted in this thread, people are talking about the June/July opening of the parks. When before, any predictions that the parks would possibly open before fall was met with significant backlash. With the information coming out and everyone learning about the dangers, Disney will open sooner than later but still safely.


----------



## xuxa777

Lumpy1106 said:


> Be thankful you are not in So Cal. I'd like to elaborate but you really can't without getting political.  I'll just say the new restrictions EVERY DAY are getting old, and have little to do with the crisis at this point.


 No joke, getting a bit out of hand, I don't see Disneyland opening anytime soon


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> With the trends worldwide continuing to decline (in some cases dramatically) and the rumors becoming more prevalent of activity in preparing to open WDW even earlier than my earlier predictions, I am still sticking with Disney Springs mid-May, resorts in June and parks in July, however a soft open of the parks in June is looking more and more possible.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have more guidance today ofter Desantis' press conference in a few minutes.
> 
> I have to say, it is nice that the tone has shifted in this thread, people are talking about the June/July opening of the parks. When before, any predictions that the parks would possibly open before fall was met with significant backlash. With the information coming out and everyone learning about the dangers, Disney will open sooner than later but still safely.




There's nothing wrong with things opening in phases *as long as testing is widely available to EVERYONE. *


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.local10.com/news/politi...en-florida-task-force-industry-group-members/


Thank you, exactly as I suspected.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> As the parent of a teenage daughter, I have to say that there is great value in social distancing for the next several years.  The idea of no touching, no kissing . . . Yes. I like it.
> 
> I wonder how dating websites will fare under prolonged social distancing.  It is a hard time to be single and lonely, I suppose.
> 
> With a new normal of social distancing, there are a lot of problems.  Too many problems, I think.  I am joking about my daughter and young, single people of course- but seriously-  how does that work?
> 
> We are human beings.  We need touch.  For those of us who are already married with kids, social distancing may be fine.  But what about all of those people who live alone?  What are they supposed to do?
> 
> And back to a little more on-topic but not as on-topic as the moderators would like:
> 
> Places like theme parks that depend on squeezing as many people as possible into rides, theaters, restaurants, etc.- they don't survive with long-term social distancing.  They can't make the profit they need to make- unless they charge a fortune for entry and only the super-wealthy can afford to go with low crowds.  I don't think most people really want that.  Same for sporting events and concerts and festivals. I just honestly can't see how social distancing works long-term.



There’s talk of something along the lines of allowing two households to see each other (and only each other) in a province here that is doing well as restrictions are slowly loosened. Not to mention there are many people who just flat out dont listen and spent time with people outside their households.

And to relate it back to theme parks, I think the definition of social distancing will be ever evolving. We’re already seeing that in places that are trying to slowly open back up. It won’t always mean things like what we have seen as prep in Shanghai. Eventually the stricter measures will fade.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> There's nothing wrong with things opening in phases *as long as testing is widely available to EVERYONE. *


We are still a very long way from that happening.


----------



## whodatdare

xuxa777 said:


> With the trends worldwide continuing to decline (in some cases dramatically) and the rumors becoming more prevalent of activity in preparing to open WDW even earlier than my earlier predictions, I am still sticking with Disney Springs mid-May, resorts in June and parks in July, however a soft open of the park(s) in June is looking more and more possible.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have more guidance today ofter Desantis' press conference in a few minutes.
> 
> I have to say, it is nice that the tone has shifted in this thread, people are talking about the June/July opening of the parks. When before, any predictions that the parks would possibly open before fall was met with significant backlash. With the information coming out and everyone learning about the dangers, Disney will open sooner than later but still safely.



So, let's say you are right. What happens to a reservation package in june? Do they cancel that automtically because no parks are open? I have a June 1st date booked fully expecting it to be cancelled : )


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> There's nothing wrong with things opening in phases *as long as testing is widely available to EVERYONE. *


 
They will open before that, even if everyone was tested Disney would not require testing or testing results to enter the park, for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> They will open before that, even if everyone was tested Disney would not require testing or testing results to enter the park, for a myriad of reasons.




I'm not talking about testing people AT Disney. I am saying that it is completely irresponsible to open businesses and not have testing readily available to people everywhere. 

If I go to Disney and feel sick when I come home I want to be able to get a test easily. Luckily in my state (Louisiana) we will have free testing sites up and running TODAY. No doctor referral needed. That is not the same situation in every state.


----------



## xuxa777

whodatdare said:


> So, let's say you are right. What happens to a reservation package in june? Do they cancel that automtically because no parks are open? I have a June 1st date booked fully expecting it to be cancelled : )


If they announce resorts opening sans parks they will have options to cancel etc.


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm not talking about testing people AT Disney. I am saying that it is completely irresponsible to open businesses and not have testing readily available to people everywhere.
> 
> If I go to Disney and feel sick when I come home I want to be able to get a test easily. Luckily in my state (Louisiana) we will have free testing sites up and running TODAY. No doctor referral needed. That is not the same situation in every state.



Neither am I,  testing being available everywhere is not any of Disney's concerns, can't be.

ETA - change the phrasing to not be obtuse in any way


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> We are talking about Disney here, testing being available everywhere is not any of Disney's concerns, can't be.



I can't tell if you're purposely being obtuse, but either way I am done.


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> With the trends worldwide continuing to decline (in some cases dramatically) and the rumors becoming more prevalent of activity in preparing to open WDW even earlier than my earlier predictions, I am still sticking with Disney Springs mid-May, resorts in June and parks in July, however a soft open of the park(s) in June is looking more and more possible.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have more guidance today ofter Desantis' press conference in a few minutes.
> 
> I have to say, it is nice that the tone has shifted in this thread, people are talking about the June/July opening of the parks. When before, any predictions that the parks would possibly open before fall was met with significant backlash. With the information coming out and everyone learning about the dangers, Disney will open sooner than later but still safely.



Huh?  It's always been the people who think the parks would stay closed longer who got the backlash.  I remember not too long ago when most people thought Disney would never close...


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> With the trends worldwide continuing to decline (in some cases dramatically) and the rumors becoming more prevalent of activity in preparing to open WDW even earlier than my earlier predictions, I am still sticking with Disney Springs mid-May, resorts in June and parks in July, however a soft open of the park(s) in June is looking more and more possible.
> 
> Hopefully, we will have more guidance today ofter Desantis' press conference in a few minutes.
> 
> I have to say, it is nice that the tone has shifted in this thread, people are talking about the June/July opening of the parks. When before, any predictions that the parks would possibly open before fall was met with significant backlash. With the information coming out and everyone learning about the dangers, Disney will open sooner than later but still safely.


I guess you missed the part about hydraulic fluid drained for most attractions. It takes time to refill that on top of that rides will need to do so many cycles to get up in running. I doubt your optimistic June timeline.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I guess you missed the part about hydraulic fluid drained for most attractions. It takes time to refill that on top of that rides will need to do so many cycles to get up in running. I doubt your optimistic June timeline.



Not a ride expert but if they start the first weeks of May, doubt it will take a month and a half refill hydraulic fluid and test to get rides up and running.


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> No joke, getting a bit out of hand, I don't see Disneyland opening anytime soon



Personally, I think it's possible they'll re-open on the same day as WDW, regardless of the states governors.


----------



## xuxa777

Pickle Rick said:


> Personally, I think it's possible they'll re-open on the same day as WDW, regardless of the states governors.


I hope so, going to be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> “It’s permanent” is not really about social distancing measures and the like being needed for safety reasons, and more about temporary changes becoming permanent due to things like cost savings IMO.
> 
> I think of things like entertainment cutbacks, automating certain CM positions, closures, menu changes, service reduction, and things of that nature that if they are implemented may end up sticking around long past when they are necessary in terms of safety. I’m not worried about physical distancing becoming a part of Disney parks.



This is exactly how I feel, and why I made the toothpaste back in the tube comment. 

Of course hopefully they go back to life as normal, with the exception of more sanitary procedures. But, if they think they can get the same money or more for less experiences, why would they go back? 








AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> I wonder how dating websites will fare under prolonged social distancing.  It is a hard time to be single and lonely, I suppose.



I can answer this part. It stinks. Haha. 

The thing with online dating/apps is that prevailing wisdom is that you need to meet as soon as possible, or at least as soon as you both feel comfortable. If you wait too long, things often get stale and people lose interest.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> FL did "better" than expected because the residents took it upon themselves to stay home.
> 
> It may have been mentioned previously, but who is on this committee to open FL? Scientists, infectious diseases experts, virologists, etc? Or are they all people who have a vested interest in opening, ie business owners?


How do you know it’s b/c ppl in Florida stayed home on their own?


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Not a ride expert but if they start the first weeks of May, doubt it will take a month and a half refill hydraulic fluid and test to get rides up and running.



Some inspections have also expired, so those will also need to be redone before they can reopen.


----------



## Louis morrell

I have to say I don't believe there would be any reason to drain hydraulic flùid from equipment other than to change that fluid periodically. Maybe someone with an engineering or hydraulic background could chime in As to the potential truth of this story.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> This is exactly how I feel, and why I made the toothpaste back in the tube comment.
> 
> Of course hopefully they go back to life as normal, with the exception of more sanitary procedures. But, if they think they can get the same money or more for less experiences, why would they go back?



Oh how I would love to go back to everyone complaining about cost cutting measures and money grabbing at Disney. I prefer that to speculation on when and how the parks will open!


----------



## rteetz

Louis morrell said:


> I have to say I don't believe there would be any reason to drain hydraulic flùid from equipment other than to change that fluid periodically. Maybe someone with an engineering or hydraulic background could chime in As to the potential truth of this story.


Comes from WDWmagic.com not a poster but the site owner. They typically don't put things out unless backed up.


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh how I would love to go back to everyone complaining about cost cutting measures and money grabbing at Disney. I prefer that to speculation on when and how the parks will open!


 It is getting there, slowly but it is starting to turn back to that


----------



## rteetz

Rumor and speculation should be kept to the other threads. This thread is supposed to be for the factual information coming from Disney and theme park operators.


----------



## rteetz

DCL Extends Cancellations on the Magic Through July 2; Dream & Fantasy through June 18


----------



## mshanson3121

So, when do we expect DeSantis to announce his re-open Florida plan? And how soon after that do we think we might actually hear something from Disney?


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Not a ride expert but if they start the first weeks of May, doubt it will take a month and a half refill hydraulic fluid and test to get rides up and running.


They haven't call any CM's back yet. Til that happens I wouldn't keep my hopes up.


----------



## yulilin3

Press conference about to start for those interested 
https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## Cfiiitz

mmackeymouse said:


> This is exactly how I feel, and why I made the toothpaste back in the tube comment.
> 
> Of course hopefully they go back to life as normal, with the exception of more sanitary procedures. But, if they think they can get the same money or more for less experiences, why would they go



I totally agree with some of the cuts and cost saving measures being more or less permanent. That is just the way big corporations work. They have a “duty to their shareholders” to maximize profit. So if you can have one person doing a job that two people used to do - boom! You’re doing it. You’re saving money. If you can have two cooks in a QS location, one less cashier at the check outs of a store, four fewer agents at the ticket booths... You are going to take advantage of that.

A perfect example of this is the Frozen Show at the Hyperion in California Adventure. I was shocked that they only do it four days a week but I planned to get there on a Thursday to see it (it ended up that when we went the only show we could make it to was cancelled ).  We will keep seeing those types of shows cut down or even parks being open on certain days only and we will make our trip plans around it and it will seem normal going forward.


----------



## Lumpy1106

mshanson3121 said:


> So, when do we expect DeSantis to announce his re-open Florida plan? And how soon after that do we think we might actually hear something from Disney?


Won't go back and re-post, but "soon" and no idea.  Did you see the length of the list of people on the advisory board?  It's gonna take some time just to get everyone's input, let alone any sort of buy-in.  At least it's progress.  Frankly I kinda like the approach - open the beaches and parks, see how that goes.  Does anyone really think that's where it's being spread?  I don't.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> Rumor and speculation should be kept to the other threads. This thread is supposed to be for the factual information coming from Disney and theme park operators.


Does anyone have any factual information? Most info at this point is all speculation.


----------



## armerida

whodatdare said:


> Does anyone know what time today the daily phone conference will be? Hoping we get at least a little something from it


Where can we listen to this? Is it on "the Florida Channel?"


----------



## whodatdare

yulilin3 said:


> Press conference about to start for those interested
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


did it start yet? I'm only seeing a message screen


----------



## chad_1138

whodatdare said:


> did it start yet? I'm only seeing a message screen


No.  I'm watching channel 2's stream, and it is just showing the table and chairs.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Both California and Florida have Disney executives on the committees working on re opening of businesses.  There is no way Disneyland will open without the committee and California Gov being fully on board.


----------



## yulilin3

whodatdare said:


> did it start yet? I'm only seeing a message screen


just went live


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Rumor and speculation should be kept to the other threads. This thread is supposed to be for the factual information coming from Disney and theme park operators.


LOL There is none.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Louis morrell said:


> I have to say I don't believe there would be any reason to drain hydraulic flùid from equipment other than to change that fluid periodically. Maybe someone with an engineering or hydraulic background could chime in As to the potential truth of this story.



Somewhere up thread Ryan (moderator for this thread) posted an article about the CM furlough that contained this info..


----------



## lovethesun12

I'm watching the conference. Is it the wrong time to ask him "Would you let me be an honorary citizen of Florida/USA if I promise to drop down annually and give you all my money? Pretty please?".


----------



## gottalovepluto

cmmelzer said:


> I know i want no part of that. I know that the government can pretty much track me whenever they want. But i dont care for them to have openly do it to that extreme.


It was a joke...


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Eric Smith said:


> At this point, I'm paranoid about coughing and sneezing in public just because people will probably assume I have COVID.   I've always tried to cough/sneeze in to my elbow though.  It just makes sense.


OMG I know, forget it if you have allergies...I am so paranoid that people will think I am sick. LOL


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I guess you missed the part about hydraulic fluid drained for most attractions. It takes time to refill that on top of that rides will need to do so many cycles to get up in running. I doubt your optimistic June timeline.



That's done because it can't sit unused for extended periods. That can lead to damage of parts.

It doesn't take months to refill that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pickle Rick said:


> Personally, I think it's possible they'll re-open on the same day as WDW, regardless of the states governors.


Iger and Newsom have both said they are in direct contact with each other. DLR will not open if the state says no.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh how I would love to go back to everyone complaining about cost cutting measures and money grabbing at Disney. I prefer that to speculation on when and how the parks will open!


Remember back when getting rid of the rolls at table service was THE WORST?


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> Does anyone have any factual information? Most info at this point is all speculation.


I posted a link to factual Disney Cruise Line info not too long ago.


----------



## Pickle Rick

gottalovepluto said:


> Iger and Newsom have both said they are in direct contact with each other. DLR will not open if the state says no.



I don't believe WDW will open immediately in FL even if DeSantis gives the thumbs up to do so.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> I posted a link to factual Disney Cruise Line info not too long ago.


That isn't  related to WDW or DLR ops.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> That isn't  related to WDW or DLR ops.


Sarcasm doesn’t help the situation.


----------



## Sadeesmom

whodatdare said:


> So, let's say you are right. What happens to a reservation package in june? Do they cancel that automtically because no parks are open? I have a June 1st date booked fully expecting it to be cancelled : )



This is what I’m waiting on. We booked a bounce back checking in June 7th. Since I lose the bounce back discount AND he becomes a Disney adult in July, I’m hoping they offer us extended free dining or something since my nephew cannot miss school. (Although I’m still hoping for a June 1 opening)


----------



## Jmljasmine

Jacq7414 said:


> We actually have a WL stay booked for 7/7, but I can’t imagine going to Disney and my 4 year old not being able to see the characters. That’s what she gets really excited about.
> 
> we will probably push out the trip to next year then


This is a big one for us too. We can't do Disney without Elsa and Anna not to mention the others so for us Epcot must be open.


----------



## DisSurfer878

gottalovepluto said:


> Iger and Newsom have both said they are in direct contact with each other. DLR will not open if the state says no.


Yeah i don't really get the insinuations in here that Iger is gonna rogue and throw his relationship with Newsom in the garbage. Newsom has been very helpful to Iger (even originally allowing Disney to remain open despite the Stay at Home order). No reason for Iger to start dramz.


----------



## disneyin3

Any ideas how they will handle Savis or Droid Depot with social distancing? Anyone been to either activity? Is there enough room to spread out or to place dividers between builders?


----------



## SaintsManiac

disneyin3 said:


> Any ideas how they will handle Savis or Droid Depot with social distancing? Anyone been to either activity? Is there enough room to spread out or to place dividers between builders?



Droid Depot is tight, but they could use every other station.


----------



## rteetz

disneyin3 said:


> Any ideas how they will handle Savis or Droid Depot with social distancing? Anyone been to either activity? Is there enough room to spread out or to place dividers between builders?


Savi’s is a pretty intimate experience so it may be easier there. Droid depot is more chaotic.


----------



## J-BOY

disneyin3 said:


> Any ideas how they will handle Savis or Droid Depot with social distancing? Anyone been to either activity? Is there enough room to spread out or to place dividers between builders?


Savi's is already pretty spread out, but the Droid Depot is quite cramped. No idea how they'll handle either at this point, as we don't even know how they'll handle a park opening or traditional merchandise.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> That's done because it can't sit unused for extended periods. That can lead to damage of parts.
> 
> It doesn't take months to refill that.


No but once refilled they still need to run so many cycles to pass inspection. Its the same as seasonal parks when they reopen in the spring. All rides have to run a number of cycles to pass state inspection to reopen. I'm guessing since Disney has been closed for so long it's the same for them.


----------



## jerry557

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yeah i don't really get the insinuations in here that Iger is gonna rogue and throw his relationship with Newsom in the garbage. Newsom has been very helpful to Iger (even originally allowing Disney to remain open despite the Stay at Home order). No reason for Iger to start dramz.



But that doesn't mean CA and FL both have to agree. They both likely will not open at the same time because there are different populations and different situations and different conditions.

Iger has also said he will not be the one that makes the decision to reopen or not. He's leaving that decision completely up to Chapek. And Josh D’Amaro will likely be the main decision maker for WDW in Florida since he's on the governor's committee.


----------



## DisSurfer878

jerry557 said:


> But that doesn't mean CA and FL both have to agree. They both likely will not open at the same time because there are different populations and different situations and different conditions.
> 
> Iger has also said he will not be the one that makes the decision to reopen or not. He's leaving that decision completely up to Chapek. And Josh D’Amaro will likely be the main decision maker for WDW in Florida since he's on the governor's committee.


Yes. That's literally what I'm talking about. People are saying CA Disneyland will open same day as WDW, Gavin Newsom's rules be darned.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

xuxa777 said:


> Not a ride expert but if they start the first weeks of May, doubt it will take a month and a half refill hydraulic fluid and test to get rides up and running.


depends on how many runs and how long between runs and I do not know any of requirements but it could take that long. think about how much they go thru to start a new ride. granted it wont be that long but it is not a once and done thing


----------



## JaNelson38

Pickle Rick said:


> I don't believe WDW will open immediately in FL even if DeSantis gives the thumbs up to do so.



If DeSantis gives Disney the thumbs up to open, they will.  It means he has given the green light to whatever measures they're going to put in place.  WDW will be coming to him with their safety measures that he will have to sign off on, not the other way around.

WDW is the largest private employer in the state of Florida.  This isn't a mom and pop restaurant on the corner.  And if they're shedding tens of millions every day they are shut down, they won't be closed one day longer than they have to.  Now, we'll see what kind of restrictions they may have with regards to attendance and who is let in the parks, but when they're told its OK to open, they will.  Undoubtedly.  They just need to have the spine to stay open under what will certainly be immense pressure from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd that wouldn't visit WDW anyway.

Likewise, every other theme park/resort will take the lead from Disney with regards to how to open up.  Its not just about WDW...its about Universal.  And Sea World.  And Legoland.  And all of the other large-scale resorts in the state.  Its a domino effect.


----------



## Ddtao87

Was there anything of note that was said during the live press conference?


----------



## disneyin3

Yes, the reason I asked for ideas


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> If DeSantis gives Disney the thumbs up to open, they will.  It means he has given the green light to whatever measures they're going to put in place.  WDW will be coming to him with their safety measures that he will have to sign off on, not the other way around.
> 
> WDW is the largest private employer in the state of Florida.  This isn't a mom and pop restaurant on the corner.  And if they're shedding tens of millions every day they are shut down, they won't be closed one day longer than they have to.  Now, we'll see what kind of restrictions they may have with regards to attendance and who is let in the parks, but when they're told its OK to open, they will.  Undoubtedly.  They just need to have the spine to stay open under what will certainly be immense pressure from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd that wouldn't visit WDW anyway.
> 
> Likewise, every other theme park/resort will take the lead from Disney with regards to how to open up.  Its not just about WDW...its about Universal.  And Sea World.  And Legoland.  And all of the other large-scale resorts in the state.  Its a domino effect.



that’s fine and everything, your opinion is duly noted.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> Rumor and speculation should be kept to the other threads. This thread is supposed to be for the factual information coming from Disney and theme park operators.


Does anyone have any factual information? Most info at this point is all speculation.





rteetz said:


> I posted a link to factual Disney Cruise Line info not too long ago.


Thanks, probably the only factual info on this thread. Nobody has any idea when Disney will open back up. I'm a betting man and would be will to take a few thousand dollar bet with someone that  it doesn't open back up until January.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yes. That's literally what I'm talking about. People are saying CA Disneyland will open same day as WDW, Gavin Newsom's rules be darned.



I meant that it’s entirely possible WDW doesn’t open right away even if DeSantis gives the ok.


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> If DeSantis gives Disney the thumbs up to open, they will.  It means he has given the green light to whatever measures they're going to put in place.  WDW will be coming to him with their safety measures that he will have to sign off on, not the other way around.
> 
> WDW is the largest private employer in the state of Florida.  This isn't a mom and pop restaurant on the corner.  And if they're shedding tens of millions every day they are shut down, they won't be closed one day longer than they have to.  Now, we'll see what kind of restrictions they may have with regards to attendance and who is let in the parks, but when they're told its OK to open, they will.  Undoubtedly.  They just need to have the spine to stay open under what will certainly be immense pressure from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd that wouldn't visit WDW anyway.
> 
> Likewise, every other theme park/resort will take the lead from Disney with regards to how to open up.  Its not just about WDW...its about Universal.  And Sea World.  And Legoland.  And all of the other large-scale resorts in the state.  Its a domino effect.



If Disney thinks they have a good plan to open up, and DeSantis gives them the thumbs up, I dont think theres any way that Disney says “Nah, we’ll wait a little bit longer”. They’re losing a ton of money every day, even if that 30M number isnt true, I’m sure its not far off, and could even be higher. They’re going to receive backlash whether they open May 15th, or if they open May 15th 2022. There are a lot of people that dont want *anything *open until theres a vaccine, let alone Disney parks where theres joyful people congregated together in massive numbers.


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> I meant that it’s entirely possible WDW doesn’t open right away even if DeSantis gives the ok.


 I think it depends on what date they are given that they can open by. If it’s tomorrow , no. But I’m assuming there will be some lead time and they’ll open as quickly as they possibly can. I don’t think it will take them all that long to ramp up. I have no doubt they’ve been putting plans in place all along.


----------



## Tedwash

This may be indirectly related to Disneyland in California.   The governing board for the Orange County Fair (Costa Mesa, CA) just announced the cancellation of the 2020 Summer Fair due to Covid 19.   

_"The fair was scheduled to take place from July 17 to Aug. 16. But because of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s guidelines for physical distancing, the board decided the fair, which last year brought nearly 1.4 million attendees, would not be able to accommodate its usual operation while preserving public health. "_​https://www.latimes.com/socal/daily...s-summer-because-of-coronavirus-board-decides

This doesn't bode well for us hang on hopes for a possible summer opening at Disneyland.


----------



## Spaceguy55

JaNelson38 said:


> If DeSantis gives Disney the thumbs up to open, they will.  It means he has given the green light to whatever measures they're going to put in place.  WDW will be coming to him with their safety measures that he will have to sign off on, not the other way around.
> 
> WDW is the largest private employer in the state of Florida.  This isn't a mom and pop restaurant on the corner.  And if they're shedding tens of millions every day they are shut down, they won't be closed one day longer than they have to.  Now, we'll see what kind of restrictions they may have with regards to attendance and who is let in the parks, but when they're told its OK to open, they will.  Undoubtedly.  They just need to have the spine to stay open under what will certainly be immense pressure from the lockdown-until-the-end-of-time crowd that wouldn't visit WDW anyway.
> 
> Likewise, every other theme park/resort will take the lead from Disney with regards to how to open up.  Its not just about WDW...its about Universal.  And Sea World.  And Legoland.  And all of the other large-scale resorts in the state.  Its a domino effect.


I expect WDW will set the bar for not only other parks but also cities, since they are pretty much a small to medium city.


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> I think it depends on what date they are given that they can open by. If it’s tomorrow , no. But I’m assuming there will be some lead time and they’ll open as quickly as they possibly can. I don’t think it will take them all that long to ramp up. I have no doubt they’ve been putting plans in place all along.



For sure they’ve been brainstorming, likely even before they closed.


----------



## JaNelson38

Mit88 said:


> If Disney thinks they have a good plan to open up, and DeSantis gives them the thumbs up, I dont think theres any way that Disney says “Nah, we’ll wait a little bit longer”. They’re losing a ton of money every day, even if that 30M number isnt true, I’m sure its not far off, and could even be higher. They’re going to receive backlash whether they open May 15th, or if they open May 15th 2022. There are a lot of people that dont want *anything *open until theres a vaccine, let alone Disney parks where theres joyful people congregated together in massive numbers.



Exactly right.  At some point, it becomes pointless to "wait" longer.  And at some point, you have to worry about solvency of the company.  Even a name as powerful as Disney doesn't have an endless checkbook or balance sheet that doesn't need revenue to offset liabilities.

People still give me funny looks when I tell them that a vaccine is not guaranteed to come, so we best learn to live WITH this, because we may have no choice.  Very similarly to how we as a society learned to live with HIV.


----------



## jerry557

Also just to note.... Cruise line and the parks are different species. So don't automatically connect the actions of the two.

The chances any of the cruise lines restart this summer is pretty dire right now. So the cruise line extending cancellations is not a shocker.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> Also just to note.... Cruise line and the parks are different species. So don't automatically connect the actions of the two.
> 
> The chances any of the cruise lines restart this summer is pretty dire right now. So the cruise line extending cancellations is not a shocker.


While I agree Disney Cruise Line is under the Parks, Experiences and Products division of Disney. This is also a news thread. I broadened the title because some took issue with there being no news and that when cruise info was posted it doesn’t “fit”.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> For sure they’ve been brainstorming, likely even before they closed.



They’ve likely been planning for the US parks before Shanghai closed. You dont get to the position theyre in as a company without foresight to see what was going on and what could potentially occur. They probably didnt have the same plan in January that they do today, but I’m sure options were being discussed. They were taking precautions at the parks weeks before they closed down, it just wasnt big enough for people to talk about, it was overlooked because it didnt seem “real” here until the week prior to parks closures.


----------



## dina444444

Tedwash said:


> This may be indirectly related to Disneyland in California.   The governing board for the Orange County Fair (Costa Mesa, CA) just announced the cancellation of the 2020 Summer Fair due to Covid 19.
> 
> _"The fair was scheduled to take place from July 17 to Aug. 16. But because of Gov. Gavin Newsom’s guidelines for physical distancing, the board decided the fair, which last year brought nearly 1.4 million attendees, would not be able to accommodate its usual operation while preserving public health. "_​https://www.latimes.com/socal/daily...s-summer-because-of-coronavirus-board-decides
> 
> This doesn't bode well for us hang on hopes for a possible summer opening at Disneyland.


I responded to this on the Disneyland board, the fair is in part being canceled also because of vendor related issues. The fair is like a convention which involved lots of vendors to operate and coordinate. It's different from a theme park reopening.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Sarcasm doesn’t help the situation.


One last response and then I'm done with this particular discussion ~ it isn't sarcasm.


----------



## J-BOY

Searc said:


> One last response and then I'm done with this particular discussion ~ it isn't sarcasm.


I think you missed that the title of the thread was updated after your first comment.


----------



## Searc

J-BOY said:


> I think you missed that the title of the thread was updated after your first comment.


Oh, I saw it.


----------



## DantePD

Mit88 said:


> If Disney thinks they have a good plan to open up, and DeSantis gives them the thumbs up, I dont think theres any way that Disney says “Nah, we’ll wait a little bit longer”. They’re losing a ton of money every day, even if that 30M number isnt true, I’m sure its not far off, and could even be higher. They’re going to receive backlash whether they open May 15th, or if they open May 15th 2022. There are a lot of people that dont want *anything *open until theres a vaccine, let alone Disney parks where theres joyful people congregated together in massive numbers.


I could pretty easily see them holding out a little longer. Nothing on the scale of half the year, but a few more weeks anyway.

Disney is super image conscious. They won't run the risk of headlines reading "Second Wave Corona Virus Outbreak at Disney!"


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> They’ve likely been planning for the US parks before Shanghai closed. You dont get to the position theyre in as a company without foresight to see what was going on and what could potentially occur. They probably didnt have the same plan in January that they do today, but I’m sure options were being discussed. They were taking precautions at the parks weeks before they closed down, it just wasnt big enough for people to talk about, it was overlooked because it didnt seem “real” here until the week prior to parks closures.



was it overlooked, or was your casual guest in denial?


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> Exactly right.  At some point, it becomes pointless to "wait" longer.  And at some point, you have to worry about solvency of the company.  Even a name as powerful as Disney doesn't have an endless checkbook or balance sheet that doesn't need revenue to offset liabilities.
> 
> People still give me funny looks when I tell them that a vaccine is not guaranteed to come, so we best learn to live WITH this, because we may have no choice.  Very similarly to how we as a society learned to live with HIV.



People think of Disney as a company that has unlimited money and resources. They charge $200 for a 1 day park hopper, so how could they possibly ever go broke? If you have 10,000 dollars and 30 dollars falls out of your pocket every day for 90 days, it adds up. You might not be living on the streets when you finally put your cash in the bank instead of keeping it in your pocket, but its still money lost. Terrible analogy, I know. But its the only one I could think of on the spot lol

Talk of Vaccine’s and continuous reports on the possibility of one is the only “good” news you see on news stations, thats why people cling on to it being an eventual reality rather than a distant _possibility. _How many times in the last month have we seen “(so and so) has made strides in finding a vaccine for COVID-19”. First it was Canadians that were “close”, then it was Johnson and Johnson that would have one by Fall 2020 and distributed in Spring 2021, now its Tom Hanks’ sample that will lead to a vaccine. People buy into it as an inevitability because its some of the only good news you’re receiving in a dark time like this. But the truth is, its far from inevitable, and more possible that we never get one.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So... Nothing released today, I assume?


----------



## JaNelson38

DantePD said:


> I could pretty easily see them holding out a little longer. Nothing on the scale of half the year, but a few more weeks anyway.
> 
> Disney is super image conscious. They won't run the risk of headlines reading "Second Wave Corona Virus Outbreak at Disney!"



Other states are opening up right now or by the end of the week, including the two states directly to the north of Florida.

I think June 1, which is the earliest date WDW is taking reservations for, is probably the date.  Even if Florida has a phased reopening through the month of May, WDW and the other theme parks can be last in line for that.

To be honest, I don't think Florida can announce a re-opening plan without WDW announcing it's plans as well.  The two are intertwined too closely to the economic and employment success of Florida.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> was it overlooked, or was your casual guest in denial?



A little column A, a little column B



DantePD said:


> I could pretty easily see them holding out a little longer. Nothing on the scale of half the year, but a few more weeks anyway.
> 
> Disney is super image conscious. They won't run the risk of headlines reading "Second Wave Corona Virus Outbreak at Disney!"



Like I said, if they (Disney) don’t think they’re 100% ready, yes, they’ll wait after the OK from DeSantis until they are ready. They’re not going to be hasty in opening up just to open up, because they ARE image conscious. But they also know that they’re never going to please everyone. They never have, they never will. There are a lot of people that are loving the struggled position Disney is in right now and hope they never reopen, and they’ll be the first to claim Disney “re-opened too soon” without even knowing the steps Disney is taking for safety. 

The media was chomping at the bit to find people from the final few days that Disney was open after making the closure announcement that became infected. They found one person, who was also at a conference in Orlando and said “He got it from Disney!”. Hundreds of Thousands of people in those parks the last few days, and only one confirmed case came “from” Disney. There were likely far more, but it could have been much worse


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> A little column A, a little column B
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if they (Disney) don’t think they’re 100% ready, yes, they’ll wait after the OK from DeSantis until they are ready. They’re not going to be hasty in opening up just to open up, because they ARE image conscious. But they also know that they’re never going to please everyone. They never have, they never will. There are a lot of people that are loving the struggled position Disney is in right now and hope they never reopen, and they’ll be the first to claim Disney “re-opened too soon” without even knowing the steps Disney is taking for safety.
> 
> The media was chomping at the bit to find people from the final few days that Disney was open after making the closure announcement that became infected. They found one person, who was also at a conference in Orlando and said “He got it from Disney!”. Hundreds of Thousands of people in those parks the last few days, and only one confirmed case came “from” Disney. There were likely far more, but it could have been much worse



Do you have any evidence that people are “loving” the struggled position Disney is in now?


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> Do you have any evidence that people are “loving” the struggled position Disney is in now?



The millions of people that dont post on Disney boards that think the company is nothing more than a greedy corporation.


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> Also just to note.... Cruise line and the parks are different species. So don't automatically connect the actions of the two.
> 
> The chances any of the cruise lines restart this summer is pretty dire right now. So the cruise line extending cancellations is not a shocker.


I have little hope our October cruise will be a go. Cruising is a completely different beast.


Mit88 said:


> The millions of people that dont post on Disney boards that think the company is nothing more than a greedy corporation.


There are plenty who post here that feel that way. lol


----------



## JaNelson38

Mit88 said:


> People think of Disney as a company that has unlimited money and resources. They charge $200 for a 1 day park hopper, so how could they possibly ever go broke? If you have 10,000 dollars and 30 dollars falls out of your pocket every day for 90 days, it adds up. You might not be living on the streets when you finally put your cash in the bank instead of keeping it in your pocket, but its still money lost. Terrible analogy, I know. But its the only one I could think of on the spot lol
> 
> Talk of Vaccine’s and continuous reports on the possibility of one is the only “good” news you see on news stations, thats why people cling on to it being an eventual reality rather than a distant _possibility. _How many times in the last month have we seen “(so and so) has made strides in finding a vaccine for COVID-19”. First it was Canadians that were “close”, then it was Johnson and Johnson that would have one by Fall 2020 and distributed in Spring 2021, now its Tom Hanks’ sample that will lead to a vaccine. People buy into it as an inevitability because its some of the only good news you’re receiving in a dark time like this. But the truth is, its far from inevitable, and more possible that we never get one.



Yep.

This is a tad off topic, but I think its important to the overall conversation.  Many here are too young to remember the beginnings of the HIV epidemic.  When HIV was identified back in 1984, the US government was confident they would have a vaccine within 2 years (sound familiar?)  Well, fast forward to today....something like 40 different vaccines have been trialed, with no success.  Tens of billions of dollars have been spent on research and treatment.  Now, some wonderful medicines have been developed to allow those who contract HIV to, for the most part, live a decent life.  Likewise, we identified how HIV was transmitted to help quell fears about it.  Now, obviously HIV is a different type of virus than COVID-19, but the point remains the same...there may never be a vaccine.  Which is why its important to me that we find a way to live with this disease....and if we find a vaccine, great!  Finding a vaccine should be a goal, but not a roadblock to living life.

And your point about Disney's finances are correct.  All their ships are in port.  They have a couple of movies due out in the fall, but there isn't a movie currently in production.  There is no live sporting events going on (Disney owns ESPN).  And their biggest moneymaker, the parks, are closed for weeks.  They've laid off CM's until they re-open, but lets consider the possibility some have floated that they will be closed until next year....that means suits will start getting axed.  Imagineers.  The people behind the scenes that really make WDW go.  Even if they could financially survive that, the brain drain would be catastrophic.

So yes....they'll be open as soon as they can.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I would be content with that.


I would be too.. any idea if still have fireworks?


----------



## Kadorto

marinejjh said:


> Does anyone have any factual information? Most info at this point is all speculation.



Here you go.. 

Both Donald and Daisy Duck made their first screen appearances in the month of June, 1934 and 1940 respectively.   Specifically, the anniversary dates are June  7th for Daisy and the 9th for Donald.   For this reason, WDW will be open in June.


----------



## cakebaker

Kadorto said:


> Here you go..
> 
> Both Donald and Daisy Duck made their first screen appearances in the month of June, 1934 and 1940 respectively.   Specifically, the anniversary dates are June  7th for Daisy and the 9th for Donald.   For this reason, WDW will be open in June.


 It’s a sign!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Kentucky Kingdom theme park opening early June: https://www.wthr.com/article/kentucky-kingdom-open-june


----------



## Vern60

DisSurfer878 said:


> Yes. That's literally what I'm talking about. People are saying CA Disneyland will open same day as WDW, Gavin Newsom's rules be darned.


Now that would give me a hearty laugh!


----------



## kymom99

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Kentucky Kingdom theme park opening early June: https://www.wthr.com/article/kentucky-kingdom-open-june


The governor mentioned that in a daily update. We aren't holding our breath.


----------



## Pickle Rick

osufeth24 said:


> BTW, the gov of Ohio is currently laying out his reopening procedures.  Just something interesting to look at as he was one of the first to lock down and been considered one of the better governors to lead the charge against the virus.
> 
> May 1- Dentists and Vets can open, and all outpaitent health procedures
> 
> May 4 Construction and Manufacturing can open up
> 
> May 12 Retail can reopen (unsure if restaurants are included in this, he didn't make any mention)
> 
> Five protocols for all businesses to open up:
> 1. Require all employees AND customers to have face coverings at all times.
> 2. Daily health assessments.
> 3. Hand washing/social distancing
> 4. Sanitizing daily
> 5. No more than 50% of the fire code of capacity.



He’s done a very good job despite heavy political pressure.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> The millions of people that dont post on Disney boards that think the company is nothing more than a greedy corporation.


Except that like most “greedy” corporations the every day wage employee is who will suffer the most. The ppl at the top will be on.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Except that like most “greedy” corporations the every day wage employee is who will suffer the most. The ppl at the top will be on.



I don’t disagree. In the end, Disney will be fine, especially once the ball gets rolling on re-opening while their employees will be digging themselves out of a hole for a while. But without pointing out the members at the top of the food chain at Disney, they have done a pretty good job with their lower level employees during this, with all things considered.


----------



## Anthony Vito

As far as Disney opening as soon as FL does or not, didn't Disney announce WDW closure weeks before Gov. DeSantis issued his stay-at-home/closure order, and some time before Orange and Osceola Conties issued theirs?


----------



## dynastyyanks

Anthony Vito said:


> As far as Disney opening as soon as FL does or not, didn't Disney announce WDW closure weeks before Gov. DeSantis issued his stay-at-home/closure order, and some time before Orange and Osceola Conties issued theirs?



Yes. I think there’s a fundamental difference between those who think closures are mostly a result of government mandates and those who think they are mostly a result of market/PR/medical determinations. Those who subscribe to the former are likely to think Disney and other businesses will open as soon as they are allowed. Those who subscribe to the latter see this as being a much longer, more drawn out recovery, with many businesses and events remaining closed/cancelled for months after they can legally go on.


----------



## jerry557

dynastyyanks said:


> Yes. I think there’s a fundamental difference between those who think closures are mostly a result of government mandates and those who think they are mostly a result of market/PR/medical determinations. Those who subscribe to the former are likely to think Disney and other businesses will open as soon as they are allowed. Those who subscribe to the latter see this as being a much longer, more drawn out recovery, with many businesses and events remaining closed/cancelled for months after they can legally go on.



For many businesses, it'll become a financial issue eventually if it isn't already.


----------



## dynastyyanks

jerry557 said:


> For many businesses, it'll become a financial issue eventually if it isn't already.



No doubt, that’ll be the main factor driving the re-openings that will happen. I think most companies will weigh whether to open to what’s likely to be significantly lower revenue because the financial concerns still trump all others. A lot of businesses will see that as necessary and will open, and I think a fair amount won’t (yet). I’m really not sure where Disney will come down. For example, if Disney thinks it can open the parks at a significant profit, I think they’ll do it ASAP. If they think attendance will be low enough that they are still losing $10 million per day, vs the $30 million per day they are losing now, it’s a much tougher determination when you add in the PR factor etc.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://chipandco.com/disneys-const...ff-hundreds-due-to-theme-park-closure-387882/


----------



## mattpeto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> https://chipandco.com/disneys-const...ff-hundreds-due-to-theme-park-closure-387882/



Interesting quote within the article:

_"*We do not know currently know how long the cessation of construction *and maintenance projects services by the affected project workers will last, but we will continue to communicate with the unions halls throughout the process and during our anticipated efforts to ramp the business back up _*within 6 months."*


----------



## Searc

mattpeto said:


> Interesting quote within the article:
> 
> _"*We do not know currently know how long the cessation of construction *and maintenance projects services by the affected project workers will last, but we will continue to communicate with the unions halls throughout the process and during our anticipated efforts to ramp the business back up _*within 6 months."*


I believe that's the best indicator we've had so far of how long Disney will be closed. The construction *hopes* to restart before the year is over.

ETA: There is no reason they couldn't be doing construction at Disney right now. It's the perfect time without guests. The only reason construction was stopped was $$$$$$. This puts all current projects for the 50th months behind schedule.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> I believe that's the best indicator we've had so far of how long Disney will be closed. The construction *hopes* to restart before the year is over.


Nah. Rumor was Disney is stopping all construction to conserve $$$$$$. And that when they resumed it would only be the most important ones (like Ratatouille that is *this* close to being done). I believe the rumor is they straight up de-funded their big projects like the Star Wars hotel. Personally I think that means they want money in the coffers before resuming major construction projects.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago 

Cleaning up Toy Story Land


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago




This will sound ridiculous, but I wish I was him.


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago
> 
> Cleaning up Toy Story Land


Is it wrong to be excited about that?


----------



## MassJester

Just heard from a colleague in FL that Disney has suspended, until further notice, one of its service contracts due to their shutdown--that would not be indicative of an organization that is preparing to open.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

woody337 said:


> Is it wrong to be excited about that?


I am, too!


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> Is it wrong to be excited about that?




Not wrong at all in my opinion.


----------



## Searc

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago
> 
> Cleaning up Toy Story Land


Silly me, I thought that type of cleaning was done every night.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MassJester said:


> Just heard from a colleague in FL that Disney has suspended, until further notice, one of its service contracts due to their shutdown--that would not be indicative of an organization that is preparing to open.


What type of service contract?


----------



## MrsBooch

MassJester said:


> Just heard from a colleague in FL that Disney has suspended, until further notice, one of its service contracts due to their shutdown--that would not be indicative of an organization that is preparing to open.



without knowing any of the details - it might have more to do with the service provider than with Disney. It's possible that without their Disney contract they had to shrink services? My point being - we can't infer based on information like this.


----------



## MassJester

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What type of service contract?



It is a labor-on-demand service that has been running consistently for years.


----------



## MassJester

MrsBooch said:


> without knowing any of the details - it might have more to do with the service provider than with Disney. It's possible that without their Disney contract they had to shrink services? My point being - we can't infer based on information like this.



People here infer based on a lot less.


----------



## woody337

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What type of service contract?


Thats what I'm wondering


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Is there any ETA on an announcement? I know that they said Friday there would be an announcement today; what is the date of the next possible announcement?

EDIT: the open Florida commission announcement (of any variety).


----------



## woody337

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Is there any ETA on an announcement? I know that they said Friday there would be an announcement today; what is the date of the next possible announcement?


Them pressure washing is a good sign to me


----------



## Joe in VA

DeSantis, a lifelong Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan, said he hoped to see Tom Brady play at Raymond James Stadium -- when it’s a football palace and not a testing site -- later this fall.

“If we can get far enough along we can watch the new quarterback of the Bucs play,” DeSantis said, “and host the Super Bowl.”


----------



## Joe in VA

I have to say whether the Bucs have full stadiums or not this fall, it is VERY refreshing to hear optimism in the midst of such doom and gloom. If the Bucs are hosting 70k ppl sitting shoulder to shoulder, Disney will sure as heck be open w parades and meet and greets.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> Silly me, I thought that type of cleaning was done every night.


Right now it isn't but walkways are cleaned overnight in normal operation.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Sadeesmom said:


> This is what I’m waiting on. We booked a bounce back checking in June 7th. Since I lose the bounce back discount AND he becomes a Disney adult in July, I’m hoping they offer us extended free dining or something since my nephew cannot miss school. (Although I’m still hoping for a June 1 opening)



I’m in your exact situation.  Booked with a bounce back for June 2.  My DD becomes a Disney adult later in the month.  Now I’m going to lose my discount and have to pay extra for her .   So bummed.  I did book a backup trip for March 2021, but if there’s still no fireworks etc at that time we won’t go.  Also if people didn’t know, they booked my 2021 as a package not a room only ressie so I only had to put $200 down, not the full one night amount.


----------



## juice0358

If that ONE guy is in charge of pressure cleaning the entire theme park, I can see why analyst don't think it will open until 2021 LOL


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> Is it wrong to be excited about that?


 What’s sad is I keep re-playing it.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> I’m in your exact situation.  Booked with a bounce back for June 2.  My DD becomes a Disney adult later in the month.  Now I’m going to lose my discount and have to pay extra for her .   So bummed.  I did book a backup trip for March 2021, but if there’s still no fireworks etc at that time we won’t go.  Also if people didn’t know, they booked my 2021 as a package not a room only ressie so I only had to put $200 down, not the full one night amount.


they have no way of knowing your kid had a birthday.. I would not worry about that one bit.  Especially under these crazy circumstances.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> What’s sad is I keep re-playing it.


I do too, Just seeing life in the parks is nice


----------



## Searc

Kim Gillihan said:


> they have no way of knowing your kid had a birthday.. I would not worry about that one bit.  Especially under these crazy circumstances.


Um, yes they do.


----------



## vinotinto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago
> 
> Cleaning up Toy Story Land


Two questions:
Why is that floor so dirty?
What has my life become that I’m so excited about pressure washing?


----------



## vinotinto

MassJester said:


> It is a labor-on-demand service that has been running consistently for years.


It’s entirely possible that they don’t see their operations ramping up any time soon to the pre-closure levels to need this on-demand labor.


----------



## woody337

vinotinto said:


> Two questions:
> Why is that floor so dirty?
> What has my life become that I’m so excited about pressure washing?


I understand your pain. My thoughts about the cleaning, I bet they have scaled back cleaning until its very dirty. This cleaning could be a positive sign.....one can hope


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> What’s sad is I keep re-playing it.


First thing I thought when I read this was "there are others like meee!"


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Searc said:


> Um, yes they do.


how?


----------



## Searc

Kim Gillihan said:


> how?


Every guest is entered into MDE for package/room reservations, including their birthdate if under 18.


----------



## DantePD

Mit88 said:


> The media was chomping at the bit to find people from the final few days that Disney was open after making the closure announcement that became infected. They found one person, who was also at a conference in Orlando and said “He got it from Disney!”. Hundreds of Thousands of people in those parks the last few days, and only one confirmed case came “from” Disney. There were likely far more, but it could have been much worse



YUP. Same reason if you hear about some big thing in the mobile space, every headline will only mention Apple, because invoking their name gets the clicks. "If it bleeds, it leads", even if there's no actual bleeding.



Pickle Rick said:


> Do you have any evidence that people are “loving” the struggled position Disney is in now?



Check Twitter. Some of them are people with legitimate, well thought out concerns about media consolidation and corporate power. Most, however, are edgy internet people who think that hating on something popular or well liked is a usable substitute for a personality.




Kadorto said:


> Here you go..
> 
> Both Donald and Daisy Duck made their first screen appearances in the month of June, 1934 and 1940 respectively.   Specifically, the anniversary dates are June  7th for Daisy and the 9th for Donald.   For this reason, WDW will be open in June.



Half-Life 3 confirmed?


----------



## wallawallakids

Joe in VA said:


> DeSantis, a lifelong Tampa Bay Buccaneers fan, said he hoped to see Tom Brady play at Raymond James Stadium -- when it’s a football palace and not a testing site -- later this fall.
> 
> “If we can get far enough along we can watch the new quarterback of the Bucs play,” DeSantis said, “and host the Super Bowl.”



Putting Brady and Tampa in the same sentence makes me angry.  lol.   But yeah, that makes Disney look good if they think they can see him play there.  

ETA: Boston born and raised.  So....


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Searc said:


> Every guest is entered into MDE for package/room reservations, including their birthdate if under 18.


OK.. so if she doesn't update that... then she should be good for tickets she has.. or she can go to the trouble of upgrading tickets etc.. totally up to her.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Searc said:


> Every guest is entered into MDE for package/room reservations, including their birthdate if under 18.


You enter that birth date yourself...


----------



## Searc

Kim Gillihan said:


> OK.. so if she doesn't update that... then she should be good for tickets she has.. or she can go to the trouble of upgrading tickets etc.. totally up to her.


The birth year is put in, so unless you check the over 18 box, Disney knows exactly how old your child is. I don't know what Disney will do in this situation as far as making her upgrade and pay the difference, but under normal circumstances, she would have to pay for the difference for having a child age up.


----------



## Searc

HuskieJohn said:


> You enter that birth date yourself...


You enter it once, the first time you register someone into a room. After that, Disney knows the age.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Searc said:


> You enter it once, the first time you register someone into a room. After that, Disney knows the age.


My age has always been "adult- 0 years." No idea...


----------



## jerry557

Searc said:


> I believe that's the best indicator we've had so far of how long Disney will be closed. The construction *hopes* to restart before the year is over.
> 
> ETA: There is no reason they couldn't be doing construction at Disney right now. It's the perfect time without guests. The only reason construction was stopped was $$$$$$. This puts all current projects for the 50th months behind schedule.



Correct. Construction and contractor work in Florida is considered "essential." So the state did not make them stop construction in WDW. Either Disney made that decision or some decision made with their particular contractors. I live by a residential development that is under construction here in Florida. They haven't skipped a beat. So It's not the government that's stopping them.

But when they restart construction in Disney World is likely a financial decision, not necessarily one that has to do with the virus.


----------



## yulilin3

I know it's not Disney but construction on The Cove has continued, each time I drive by I see people working


----------



## rpb718

I have a sinking feeling we'll be staring at that unfinished construction at EPCOT for a long time.


----------



## Tandy

stayathomehero said:


> I agree with this. As soon as we can act normal around each other again, we will. There's a singular virus that shook us up for a few months (hopefully done with soon) then back to business as usual slowly but surely. Companies will put on the air of caution for a bit and then ease up as soon as they can.
> 
> That's my opinion of course, but I'd like to think we're more resilient than making masks and social distancing the new normal for us.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> I was wondering about what Disney has to do with animatronics during this time. Maybe I've played too much Five Nights at Freddy's, but will the servos lock up if not moved regularly. Could a lucky CM be rubbing the pirates and ghosts that we know and love every day in empty attractions?


It will be for a while but just like 9-11, things will get back to normal / routine. The world was different and everyone said it will be different forever with "no more bad music and movies, etc..." and changes of that nature but after a few mons / year it was no different.


----------



## jessie32

do u think Disney world and disney land will reopen this year? and also do u think  they will allow people to come in from a nother  country? just wondering if any has changed that they wont allow it because all boards are closed


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> I have a sinking feeling we'll be staring at that unfinished construction at EPCOT for a long time.



My doom and gloom negative self (  ) feels that way too.

It hurt my little Epcot loving heart to see it all torn up, especially the fountain. But I had accepted and started to get excited for the new plans. Now I’m just hoping they didn’t tear it all (the spine) up for a really dumbed down version of their plans.

Epcot needs to be done right. I’d rather see Tron go the way of the legendary years lol


----------



## only hope

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Flip side of my last post.. this was live an hour ago
> 
> Cleaning up Toy Story Land



Wonder if that cast member knows that he is in a video that has been seen over a thousand times?
I was doing ok with my Disney withdrawal until I saw that! I'm a passholder who goes 1-2 times a month- it's part of my normal routine, not a vacation destination. Wow, that was a dirty path!


----------



## Tandy

only hope said:


> Wonder if that cast member knows that he is in a video that has been seen over a thousand times?
> I was doing ok with my Disney withdrawal until I saw that! I'm a passholder who goes 1-2 times a month- it's part of my normal routine, not a vacation destination. Wow, that was a dirty path!


Getting it ready for people to come back 

Just like a final car wash before a big date


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> I believe that's the best indicator we've had so far of how long Disney will be closed. The construction *hopes* to restart before the year is over.
> 
> ETA: There is no reason they couldn't be doing construction at Disney right now. It's the perfect time without guests. The only reason construction was stopped was $$$$$$. This puts all current projects for the 50th months behind schedule.



Just pointing out again the article is on old info, the construction layoffs occured 3/15 the date the park closed, not today. Things were a lot different then, as in over 1 million people were thought could die at that time.


----------



## Sunelis

DGsAtBLT said:


> My doom and gloom negative self (  ) feels that way too.
> 
> It hurt my little Epcot loving heart to see it all torn up, especially the fountain. But I had accepted and started to get excited for the new plans. Now I’m just hoping they didn’t tear it all (the spine) up for a really dumbed down version of their plans.
> 
> Epcot needs to be done right. I’d rather see Tron go the way of the legendary years lol



I think that Tron is too far along to go the way of the Legendary Years.
But the Spine at EPCOT has to be finished before the 50th, I would be more worried about all the EPCOT side project... like the Mary Poppins attraction and the Moana water feature. And of course the Star Wars hotel will probably be put on hold for a couple of years.

At this point if they reopen soon I would accept them keeping EPCOT closed a couple of months more so they could finish the center and get rid of all the construction walls.


----------



## dina444444

Sunelis said:


> I think that Tron is too far along to go the way of the Legendary Years.
> But the Spine at EPCOT has to be finished before the 50th, I would be more worried about all the EPCOT side project... like the Mary Poppins attraction and the Moana water feature. And of course the Star Wars hotel will probably be put on hold for a couple of years.
> 
> At this point if they reopen soon I would accept them keeping EPCOT closed a couple of months more so they could finish the center and get rid of all the construction walls.


I think that Tron, Rat, and Guardians coaster will be completed as scheduled. The SW hotel I think could go either way and it's the rest of the other construction that's going to see delays or modifications going forward.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sunelis said:


> I think that Tron is too far along to go the way of the Legendary Years.
> But the Spine at EPCOT has to be finished before the 50th, I would be more worried about all the EPCOT side project... like the Mary Poppins attraction and the Moana water feature. And of course the Star Wars hotel will probably be put on hold for a couple of years.
> 
> At this point if they reopen soon I would accept them keeping EPCOT closed a couple of months more so they could finish the center and get rid of all the construction walls.



I was joking about Tron, I think it’s almost guaranteed to be safe since it’s come so far already.

I would just rather see it sit there almost built teasing us for 10 years than see the big plans for Epcot lessened. Obviously this won’t happen, and if anything like you said it’s the not yet begun projects at Epcot that will take the hit. But a girl can dream!

Speaking of, anyone know how far along if at all Play pavilion is? That one is intriguing, hope it doesn’t get lessened.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was joking about Tron, I think it’s almost guaranteed to be safe since it’s come so far already.
> 
> I would just rather see it sit there almost built teasing us for 10 years than see the big plans for Epcot lessened. Obviously this won’t happen, and if anything like you said it’s the not yet begun projects at Epcot that will take the hit. But a girl can dream!
> 
> Speaking of, anyone know how far along if at all Play pavilion is? That one is intriguing, hope it doesn’t get lessened.


It was getting roof work prior to closure and there had been permits filed for interior set installation.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Searc said:


> You enter it once, the first time you register someone into a room. After that, Disney knows the age.


interesting.. every time I make a reservation or update MDE I thought you could update age.... oh well.. I have had a different experience.  I'll pay more attention next time I am in the system.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Oldnewfan said:


> I think its probably more than just cost cutting mode. This has probably set a permenant tone with leadership and their responsibility to stockholders as to how they remain operational through the next one. We never went back to a pre 9/11 world concerning security as the preparation was for the next terrorist attack. When people talk about the new normal this is what they are referring to. Social distancing is our new normal and I think the amusement park business will look nothing like it did pre COVID 19. Just my opinion but this has shut down the world and corporate leadership would be irresponsible to their shareholders not to recognize and prepare for a future event. I would assume that means what is put in place stays in place going forward. Question is.... is that something they can afford to do and people still consider it an entertainment value worthy of the cost.


We’ve visited DL and WDW 14 times in the past three years. Wonderful memories made, of course, but the main thing that sticks out to me every visit? Unsustainable. The crowds. The lines. Moving people through areas like literal cattle. Free for all for space to see shows/parades/fireworks. Stuck in lines for hours in close proximity to so many others. More than once I’ve felt genuinely unsafe in the hordes of people. It was only a matter of time before something happened and Disney was forced to react to since they weren’t being proactive with this issue. So I agree, not sure anyone will be comfortable going back to those type of crowds.


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> I have a sinking feeling we'll be staring at that unfinished construction at EPCOT for a long time.


I think they may scale back what they are doing, but they won’t leave the front of Epcot torn up for the 40th. I think Mary Poppins is gone though.


----------



## khmoorefield

Searc said:


> Every guest is entered into MDE for package/room reservations, including their birthdate if under 18.



When I booked my would-have-been April trip (back in August 2019) I wasn’t asked to enter anyone’s birth date? I also recently booked new back-up trips (and added other party members) and wasn’t asked for any birth dates. Am I missing something?


----------



## e_yerger

khmoorefield said:


> When I booked my would-have-been April trip (back in August 2019) I wasn’t asked to enter anyone’s birth date? I also recently booked new back-up trips (and added other party members) and wasn’t asked for any birth dates. Am I missing something?


If all members of the party already have a profile on MDE, you will not need to add their birthday. When i book trips, my family & friends are already in there from previous trips and i just select then from a drop down menu.


----------



## ksdave

hereforthechurros said:


> We’ve visited DL and WDW 14 times in the past three years. Wonderful memories made, of course, but the main thing that sticks out to me very visit? Unsustainable. The crowds. The lines. Moving people through areas like literal cattle. Free for all for space to see shows/parades/fireworks. Stuck in lines for hours in close proximity to so many others. More than once I’ve felt genuinely unsafe in the hordes of people. It was only a matter of time before something happened and Disney was forced to react to since they weren’t being proactive with this issue. So I agree, not sure anyone will be comfortable going back to those type of crowds.


I think the economy near term will keep the crowds down.  Close to 30 million people unemployed, many not paying house payments or rent that will need to be made up, businesses that are still operating are starting to furlough or layoff employees due to cash flow issues.  IMHO, many middle class families will not be able to justify a WDW vacation for several years.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MassJester said:


> Just heard from a colleague in FL that Disney has suspended, until further notice, one of its service contracts due to their shutdown--that would not be indicative of an organization that is preparing to open.


Just now? I thought Disney suspended most outside vendor contracts over a month ago?


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> My doom and gloom negative self (  ) feels that way too.
> 
> It hurt my little Epcot loving heart to see it all torn up, especially the fountain. But I had accepted and started to get excited for the new plans. Now I’m just hoping they didn’t tear it all (the spine) up for a really dumbed down version of their plans.
> 
> Epcot needs to be done right. I’d rather see Tron go the way of the legendary years lol


I feel like I need EP more than ever now. I can’t go to Italy. Can’t go to France. (I was supposed to be embarking on my European adventure today) But even the Disneyfied versions staffed by Americans would soothe my sad traveler soul right now


----------



## Searc

khmoorefield said:


> When I booked my would-have-been April trip (back in August 2019) I wasn’t asked to enter anyone’s birth date? I also recently booked new back-up trips (and added other party members) and wasn’t asked for any birth dates. Am I missing something?


It's irrelevant if you're all over 18.


----------



## Brianstl

Searc said:


> It's irrelevant if you're all over 18.


When I booked my son’s first trip last year I had to enter his age, but the system didn’t ask for his birthday.


----------



## jerry557

Eric Smith said:


> I think they may scale back what they are doing, but they won’t leave the front of Epcot torn up for the 40th. I think Mary Poppins is gone though.



Things that have already started will eventually be completed. Some of these projects are half done and already funded. Which means it would cost more to cancel them.

BUT.. not all new construction projects are paused either...

According to this report, construction is starting on Reflections, the new 900-room DVC resort where River Country once was. The contractor just filed notice of commencement.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/disney-business-continues-coronavirus


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> According to this report, construction is starting on Reflections, the new 900-room DVC resort where River Country once was. The contractor just filed notice of commencement.
> 
> https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/disney-business-continues-coronavirus


Construction was well underway on reflections before this began. The new horse barn/stable was set to open this spring. Balfour-Beatty who is the contractor on this project said they are following social distancing practices and such as well. I would expect some delays because of that but Disney hadn't said anything other than 2022 for this resort anyways.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Sunelis said:


> I think that Tron is too far along to go the way of the Legendary Years.
> But the Spine at EPCOT has to be finished before the 50th, I would be more worried about all the EPCOT side project... like the Mary Poppins attraction and the Moana water feature. And of course the Star Wars hotel will probably be put on hold for a couple of years.
> 
> At this point if they reopen soon I would accept them keeping EPCOT closed a couple of months more so they could finish the center and get rid of all the construction walls.



Interesting coincidence. The 2 buildings that were done for the legendary years, then sat, then eventually became 2/3 of The Little Mermaid section at AOA were in the stages of a room renovation and have been caught up in this shutdown too I believe. The building on the skyliner/lake side is/was only partially completed before mid March. 
I actually hope they do finish that, new rooms look much easier to keep sanitary.


----------



## Karin1984

Ok, I've got some more news from Disneyland Paris. The drummers, who were going to participate in the reprise of the JungleBook Jive show (Rhythms of the Jungle) this summer, mentioned on Social Media that their gig got cancelled. As the drummers are a major part (and in my opinion the best part ;-) ) of the show, either it's going to be heavily modified or cancelled completely. 

I think it could work to keep the show with just the characters and maybe the dancers operating/pulling the large animals. Maybe just the lead singer can still join on stage, maybe with two dancers, I think each stage section is big enough to have distance between the singer and the dancers.  Other idea I had was to clear the hub entirely for guests and use the space on the hub for some additional dancers. 

Of course the crowds will still be a problem, but I think the show itself can be done.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Karin1984 said:


> Ok, I've got some more news from Disneyland Paris. The drummers, who were going to participate in the reprise of the JungleBook Jive show (Rhythms of the Jungle) this summer, mentioned on Social Media that their gig got cancelled. As the drummers are a major part (and in my opinion the best part ;-) ) of the show, either it's going to be heavily modified or cancelled completely.
> 
> I think it could work to keep the show with just the characters and maybe the dancers operating/pulling the large animals. Maybe just the lead singer can still join on stage, maybe with two dancers, I think each stage section is big enough to have distance between the singer and the dancers.  Other idea I had was to clear the hub entirely for guests and use the space on the hub for some additional dancers.
> 
> Of course the crowds will still be a problem, but I think the show itself can be done.


Or their gig was canceled because they don’t expect the parks to be open? Or they decided to hire cheaper drummers? There’s any number of reasons really.


----------



## nana1765

Eric Smith said:


> I would disagree that social distancing is our new normal for the rest of time.  It's not feasible to expect people to stay 6 feet apart in most settings.  That would mean the end of sporting events, cities, public transit and theme parks.  It's not like we're going to have pandemics like this on a regular basis.  The last one of this scale was a century ago.


I agree!!  I can’t imagine young children following all these rules and parents would be stressed out trying to get them to do so.  What kind of vacation would that be??   My guess is Disney will change some things  in the beginning of the reopening until things slowly get back to some normalcy.  I’m also thinking they won’t reopen until this virus starts to weaken and dissipate.  These are just guesses.  Who really knows for sure what will be?


----------



## khmoorefield

Searc said:


> It's irrelevant if you're all over 18.



DS is 2 and when I entered the ages of my stepkids for the second trip I wasn't asked either.  Just had to fill in ages.


----------



## Karin1984

yankeesfan123 said:


> Or their gig was canceled because they don’t expect the parks to be open? Or they decided to hire cheaper drummers? There’s any number of reasons really.


These drummers are from a very specific region in India (Rajasthan). I do not think there are many of these groups in France. I would be surprised if the reason is there is a cheaper group. 

The park still being closed is more likely, in my opinion. However, the summer season with this show is planned for June 20th to September 13th. I wouldn't be surprised when Disneyland Paris will be closed at the beginning of this season, but I can see that late August & September the park will be open again. With modifications. Maybe they will extend the season when they are fully up and running.


----------



## nana1765

LeeLee'sMom said:


> OMG I know, forget it if you have allergies...I am so paranoid that people will think I am sick. LOL


Lol!  Me too!  I sneezed in Target last week due to allergies and cleared out an aisle!!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Karin1984 said:


> These drummers are from a very specific region in India (Rajasthan). I do not think there are many of these groups in France. I would be surprised if the reason is there is a cheaper group.
> 
> The park still being closed is more likely, in my opinion. However, the summer season with this show is planned for June 20th to September 13th. I wouldn't be surprised when Disneyland Paris will be closed at the beginning of this season, but I can see that late August & September the park will be open again. With modifications. Maybe they will extend the season when they are fully up and running.



Or, couldn’t they just be cutting the show completely to save $$$ or avoid people standing shoulder to shoulder to watch a performance? Rumored changes at WDW include no parades, shows or fireworks.


----------



## Karin1984

MickeyWaffles said:


> Or, couldn’t they just be cutting the show completely to save $$$ or avoid people standing shoulder to shoulder to watch a performance? Rumored changes at WDW include no parades, shows or fireworks.


Exactly, it's what I said in my first post modification or cancellation, I just love this show so much I hope for modification ;-) 

It's just hard to predict what would be best and what would be worthwhile to invest in. Even though this festival and this show are repeats of last year, and everything is already available, would it be worth it to invest time into rehearsals and special dancers and musicians etc.? If a park goes back to 25 or 50% attendance, they probably do not need special seasons and shows to attract additional guests. I think Disneyland Paris has enough AP holders to fill a park for 25 - 50% who want to go back, regardless of what is offered, and guests who just want to get out.


----------



## jknezek

France just shut down all "large public events" until September. I don't think Disneyland Paris is opening any time before that.


----------



## Searc

jknezek said:


> France just shut down all "large public events" until September. I don't think Disneyland Paris is opening any time before that.


I think we've found the reason why the drummers had their contract cancelled.


----------



## UkDisney73

jknezek said:


> France just shut down all "large public events" until September. I don't think Disneyland Paris is opening any time before that.


I dare say Disney will still take money off people for bookings between now and then knowing fully well that they can't open. Seems to be the way at the moment.


----------



## Brianstl

jknezek said:


> France just shut down all "large public events" until September. I don't think Disneyland Paris is opening any time before that.


I don't know where you saw that, but the French PM  just said they are still proceeding ahead with the plan to start easing restrictions on May 11.  

https://www.france24.com/en/2020042...veils-france-s-plan-to-ease-covid-19-lockdown


----------



## e_yerger

Shanghai did a full run through of their nighttime fireworks show, Ignite the Dream tonight (today? time zones man....)


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_hsdVwHORA/

You can view it on instagram on @ mollay's page.

Edit: typo


----------



## jknezek

Brianstl said:


> I don't know where you saw that, but the French PM  just said they are still proceeding ahead with the plan to start easing restrictions on May 11.
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/2020042...veils-france-s-plan-to-ease-covid-19-lockdown


Unfortunately it's on my Bloomberg and I can't link the article, but here is the quote...

" Philippe said French restaurants and cafes may be allowed to reopen from June 2, and pupils can start returning to school from May 11 but with strict rules. Public events of more than 5,000 people are outlawed until September and working from home is encouraged for at least three more weeks, he said. "


----------



## jknezek

Not good news if you are Disney... I know this board lots of people are willing to go, but we might not be representative of most of America...

https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/pol...ive-events-before-coronavirus-vaccine-reuters
"Enthusiasm for amusement and theme parks was even bleaker. Fifty-nine percent of respondents said they should not reopen until a vaccine is available. Only 20% said they would visit a theme park when they reopen."

I expect those numbers will improve as things drag on... but you are starting from a very, very low base. I personally have no interest in returning to Disney, going to a movie, or sitting in a sports stadium. I suspect it will be 18 months or some medical advances before I'd want to be in a large unknown crowd.


----------



## Tandy

UkDisney73 said:


> I dare say Disney will still take money off people for bookings between now and then knowing fully well that they can't open. Seems to be the way at the moment.


Sure they will. Why not have the money work for them sitting in their bank


----------



## Eric Smith

jknezek said:


> Not good news if you are Disney... I know this board lots of people are willing to go, but we might not be representative of most of America...
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/pol...ive-events-before-coronavirus-vaccine-reuters
> "Enthusiasm for amusement and theme parks was even bleaker. Fifty-nine percent of respondents said they should not reopen until a vaccine is available. Only 20% said they would visit a theme park when they reopen."
> 
> I expect those numbers will improve as things drag on... but you are starting from a very, very low base. I personally have no interest in returning to Disney, going to a movie, or sitting in a sports stadium. I suspect it will be 18 months or some medical advances before I'd want to be in a large unknown crowd.



Disney will release discounts after they open and suddenly more people will be willing to go to a theme park.  It's going to be like flying after 9/11 as Pete said a few podcasts ago.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> I don't know where you saw that, but the French PM  just said they are still proceeding ahead with the plan to start easing restrictions on May 11.
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/2020042...veils-france-s-plan-to-ease-covid-19-lockdown



Easing restrictions and allowing large gatherings aren't the same thing. Our province is easing restrictions, but large gatherings have been cancelled for the rest of the year.


----------



## wallawallakids

And it’s not just about people being worried about the virus that are going to be avoiding the theme parks, it’s also going to be the sheer number of people who just can’t afford it now.  I know they have been saying once we open up, unemployment will be fine but I highly doubt all of those jobs will be back. This will be affecting people and employment for at least a year IMO. How can anyone justify a vacation when they have to worry about paying their mortgage?

Eta: Also it’s not just people who have lost jobs who are worried. The stock market and consumer confidence has been hit hard. Lots of people who were close to retirement are now looking at working longer. Those people aren’t going to choose a vacation right now either. People have been really affected by this, even those who haven’t lost their jobs.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> Disney will release discounts after they open and suddenly more people will be willing to go to a theme park.  It's going to be like flying after 9/11 as Pete said a few podcasts ago.


I don't know about that.  I don't think fear is going to keep people away that long.  Fear tends to fade quickly, but I think the economic impact of this will last a while.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder this is not the place to discuss treatments or vaccines. Those discussions can take place on the community board.


----------



## jerry557

jknezek said:


> Not good news if you are Disney... I know this board lots of people are willing to go, but we might not be representative of most of America...
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/pol...ive-events-before-coronavirus-vaccine-reuters
> "Enthusiasm for amusement and theme parks was even bleaker. Fifty-nine percent of respondents said they should not reopen until a vaccine is available. Only 20% said they would visit a theme park when they reopen."
> 
> I expect those numbers will improve as things drag on... but you are starting from a very, very low base. I personally have no interest in returning to Disney, going to a movie, or sitting in a sports stadium. I suspect it will be 18 months or some medical advances before I'd want to be in a large unknown crowd.



Not sure how much I believe that poll.

The demand for fast passes still seems high in June. DVC reservations are still largely booked up in June and July. NFL teams are still selling season tickets.

You can't wait for a vaccine either. That may never come.


----------



## Ponderer

smmco said:


> I say it's fake news. I don't know any young people that feel this way. As soon as Disney opens its parks and stadiums open people will show up. Just look at the beaches.



A younger Broadway performer, Nick Cordero, just had his leg amputated because of widespread clotting, which is apparently becoming more and more of a symptom.

It's NOT just about mortality. Young people are surviving this, but they're not coming away unscarred. They're being left with lifelong lung damage, the aftereffects of massive organ failure including permanent kidney failure, etc. The focus on deaths here did a real disservice to the public because this virus is savage. I have a formerly healthy friend in Paris in her late 20s left with heart damage from this.

And yes, they'll show up if places are open. The parks will, without a doubt. That's inevitable. And I think there will likely be an enormous cost to that.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

wallawallakids said:


> I know they have been saying once we open up, unemployment will be fine but I highly doubt all of those jobs will be back.



This is true as I'm sure many small businesses will go under due to the extended closures.  Larger businesses may trim operations/payroll to make back money lost during the extended closures.


----------



## dina444444

jerry557 said:


> Not sure how much I believe that poll.
> 
> The demand for fast passes still seems high in June. DVC reservations are still largely booked up in June and July. NFL teams are still selling season tickets.
> 
> You can't wait for a vaccine either. That may never come.


There is definitely a reduction in FP availability for June.


----------



## rteetz

Theme park guidelines beginning to come out 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255154004549492736


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Theme park guidelines beginning to come out




Just a highlight I think that's worth pointing out here:

*Mayor Demmings shared that he thinks an opening day in June is more realistic than May in order to give time to resolve supply chain issues.*


----------



## mshanson3121

Ponderer said:


> A younger Broadway performer, Nick Cordero, just had his leg amputated because of widespread clotting, which is apparently becoming more and more of a symptom.
> 
> It's NOT just about mortality. Young people are surviving this, but they're not coming away unscarred. They're being left with lifelong lung damage, the aftereffects of massive organ failure including permanent kidney failure, etc. The focus on deaths here did a real disservice to the public because this virus is savage. I have a formerly healthy friend in Paris in her late 20s left with heart damage from this.
> 
> And yes, they'll show up if places are open. The parks will, without a doubt. That's inevitable. And I think there will likely be an enormous cost to that.



This. A woman in her 40s not too far from us spent 2 weeks on the vent, and is now in therapy trying to relearn how to walk.


----------



## BadPinkTink

thanks @rteetz
https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...florida-economic-recovery-task-force-meeting/
*What’s happening:*


The Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force met today to once again explore a plan to reopen Orlando’s economy.
They began to devise guidelines and mandates for various industries which will continue to be revised throughout the week.
The first preliminary draft version included hotels, restaurants, small theme parks, and large theme parks.
While the criteria for small and large parks are the same, it is expected that there will be differences as more task force members contribute.
Mayor Demmings shared that he thinks an opening day in June is more realistic than May in order to give time to resolve supply chain issues.
*Guidelines and Mandates Discussed by Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force (as of 4/28/20)*
*Large Theme Parks (Disney, Universal):*


*Guidelines:*
Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
*Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

*Mandates:*
All employees required to wear facemasks
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
*Phase 1: *50% capacity
*Phase 2: *75% capacity

*Small Theme Parks (Funspot, Gatorland):*



*Guidelines:*
Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
*Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

*Mandates:*
All employees required to wear facemasks
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
*Phase 1: *50% capacity
*Phase 2: *75% capacity

*Hotels*


*Guidelines:*
*Phase 1: *Housekeeping services to be limited and allow for minimal guest and employee exposure
*Phase 1: *Promote, if available, mobile check-in
*Phase 1: *Housekeeping services only clean upon request, or when guests depart
*Phase 1: *Allow employees to work from home if not playing a critical role in serving guests
*Phase 1: *Only deliver room service to guest’s door
*Phase 1: *Provide self-parking
Promote social distancing for all guests and staff
Recommended touchless sanitizer at entry
Increase cleaning services/additional sanitation services through cleaning companies
*Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encourage to stay home

*Mandates:*
All employees required to wear facemasks
Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
Front desk to sanitize themselves on a regular basis
Consistent cleaning of all guest areas
Front desk to utilize sneeze-guards
Remove all service items in guest rooms to include glassware, coffee cups etc.
Mini bars not to be stocked
Do no offer self food services
Space pool furniture according to distancing guidelines
Pool gates and pool chairs to be sanitized regularly
Door handles, elevator button and railing to be sanitized regularly
Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms
Remove all guest collateral items, except for those that are single use
Sanitize guest keys before and after each use
Sanitize bell carts after each year
*Phase 1 & 2: *No conferences

*Restaurants:*



*Guidelines:*
Paper/disposable menus
Encourage takeout/online orders
Touchless sanitizer at entry
*Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home

*Mandates:*
Hand sanitizer at every table
Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
All employees required to wear facemasks
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
Doors to be wiped regularly
All staff behind counters must wear gloves (except for bartenders)
Bartenders to sanitize hands after making each drink order
Seated tables to be six feet apart
*Phase 1: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 50%
*Phase 2: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 75%


----------



## Tandy

BadPinkTink said:


> *Mandates:*
> Sanitize bell carts after each year



That will be a germy cart


----------



## wallawallakids

rteetz said:


> Theme park guidelines beginning to come out



Am I the only one who is going to loose my mind if they remove the coffee maker from my room?!?!


----------



## jerry557

Going by those guidelines... looks like face masks and temperature checks required for CMs, not guests.


----------



## Searc

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks @rteetz
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...florida-economic-recovery-task-force-meeting/
> *What’s happening:*
> 
> 
> The Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force met today to once again explore a plan to reopen Orlando’s economy.
> They began to devise guidelines and mandates for various industries which will continue to be revised throughout the week.
> The first preliminary draft version included hotels, restaurants, small theme parks, and large theme parks.
> While the criteria for small and large parks are the same, it is expected that there will be differences as more task force members contribute.
> Mayor Demmings shared that he thinks an opening day in June is more realistic than May in order to give time to resolve supply chain issues.
> *Guidelines and Mandates Discussed by Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force (as of 4/28/20)*
> *Large Theme Parks (Disney, Universal):*
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
> Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
> *Phase 1: *50% capacity
> *Phase 2: *75% capacity
> 
> *Small Theme Parks (Funspot, Gatorland):*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
> Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
> *Phase 1: *50% capacity
> *Phase 2: *75% capacity
> 
> *Hotels*
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> *Phase 1: *Housekeeping services to be limited and allow for minimal guest and employee exposure
> *Phase 1: *Promote, if available, mobile check-in
> *Phase 1: *Housekeeping services only clean upon request, or when guests depart
> *Phase 1: *Allow employees to work from home if not playing a critical role in serving guests
> *Phase 1: *Only deliver room service to guest’s door
> *Phase 1: *Provide self-parking
> Promote social distancing for all guests and staff
> Recommended touchless sanitizer at entry
> Increase cleaning services/additional sanitation services through cleaning companies
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encourage to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
> Front desk to sanitize themselves on a regular basis
> Consistent cleaning of all guest areas
> Front desk to utilize sneeze-guards
> Remove all service items in guest rooms to include glassware, coffee cups etc.
> Mini bars not to be stocked
> Do no offer self food services
> Space pool furniture according to distancing guidelines
> Pool gates and pool chairs to be sanitized regularly
> Door handles, elevator button and railing to be sanitized regularly
> Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms
> Remove all guest collateral items, except for those that are single use
> Sanitize guest keys before and after each use
> Sanitize bell carts after each year
> *Phase 1 & 2: *No conferences
> 
> *Restaurants:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Paper/disposable menus
> Encourage takeout/online orders
> Touchless sanitizer at entry
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> Hand sanitizer at every table
> Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
> Doors to be wiped regularly
> All staff behind counters must wear gloves (except for bartenders)
> Bartenders to sanitize hands after making each drink order
> Seated tables to be six feet apart
> *Phase 1: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 50%
> *Phase 2: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 75%


Thank you for the summary. I can't believe they didn't mention the biometrics scan at the entrance.


----------



## merry_nbright

I’m glad we’ve got some outlines, now just waiting for dates. I’m hoping it’s after my scheduled June trip. Ugh. I want it cancelled so badly and yet can’t do anything yet.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

All those guidelines sound reasonable to me.


----------



## JenM

mshanson3121 said:


> This. A woman in her 40s not too far from us spent 2 weeks on the vent, and is now in therapy trying to relearn how to walk.



I know two people going through similar recoveries - both under 50, both were in good health before this happened. It’s very real, and very scary.

Even if the parks do open, and we’re able to go this summer (which doesn’t sound likely), I would quarantine for two weeks after coming home just to make sure I didn‘t pick it up there. I enjoy bringing back souvenirs for my parents, but this isn’t something I’d like to bring back for them.


----------



## Lewisc

Searc said:


> Thank you for the summary. I can't believe they didn't mention the biometrics scan at the entrance.


Touch less hand sanitizer required at park entrances and turnstiles.

That said I suspect Disney will, at least temporarily, discontinue finger scan.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

So, maybe those photos we saw yesterday of the guy in Toy Story Land power-washing the concrete was in preparation for taping off the 6 foot lines distance lines that they describe in the guidelines??


----------



## ruthies12

wallawallakids said:


> Am I the only one who is going to loose my mind if they remove the coffee maker from my room?!?!



I never use those things anyway, the ones in the rooms are so dirty IMO. If you go on amazon you can get a single serve coffee maker for super cheap.  It is tiny and just makes one cup at a time with regular coffee grounds and is very lightweight, fits in luggage super easy.  Highly recommend it!

If you want a link to the one I'm talking about feel free to PM me

edited to add: I hate the way keurig coffee (which is what most hotels seem to have) tastes is another reason I carry my own coffee maker


----------



## Searc

Lewisc said:


> Touch less hand sanitizer required at park entrances and turnstiles.
> 
> That said I suspect Disney will, at least temporarily, discontinue finger scan.


That's referring to an automatic sanitizer dispenser, nothing about the actual biometrics scan.


----------



## xuxa777

Looks like the are thinking pools will be open for those that were concerned


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> Going by those guidelines... looks like face masks and temperature checks required for CMs, not guests.


 makes total sense, the logistics and liability issue alone make that a big problem


----------



## Ddtao87

ruthies12 said:


> I never use those things anyway, the ones in the rooms are so dirty IMO. If you go on amazon you can get a single serve coffee maker for super cheap.  It is tiny and just makes one cup at a time with regular coffee grounds and is very lightweight, fits in luggage super easy.  Highly recommend it!
> 
> If you want a link to the one I'm talking about feel free to PM me



It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.


----------



## UkDisney73

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...new-illness-that-may-be-linked-to-coronavirus


merry_nbright said:


> I’m glad we’ve got some outlines, now just waiting for dates. I’m hoping it’s after my scheduled June trip. Ugh. I want it cancelled so badly and yet can’t do anything yet.


I think anyone with a holiday booked in the near future should be given the choice of a full refund. Any organisation that holds people to ransom and ignores what are genuine worries and concerns should be ashamed of themselves. There have been lots of people on here saying that if you don't like it then don't go, which if fair but why should they lose out financially for just putting their health first.


----------



## KayMichigan

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> So, maybe those photos we saw yesterday of the guy in Toy Story Land power-washing the concrete was in preparation for taping off the 6 foot lines distance lines that they describe in the guidelines??



Makes a lot of sense!!


----------



## jerry557

Lewisc said:


> Touch less hand sanitizer required at park entrances and turnstiles.
> 
> That said I suspect Disney will, at least temporarily, discontinue finger scan.



I think that's done. I don't think you'll see that anymore.


----------



## merry_nbright

UkDisney73 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...new-illness-that-may-be-linked-to-coronavirus
> I think anyone with a holiday booked in the near future should be given the choice of a full refund. Any organisation that holds people to ransom and ignores what are genuine worries and concerns should be ashamed of themselves. There have been lots of people on here saying that if you don't like it then don't go, which if fair but why should they lose out financially for just putting their health first.



Exactly, the stress makes me sick. I just want to reschedule to November! 

For future reference, this is the last time I’m going to be using David’s Vacation Club Rentals. I just want to get this taken care of, but they refuse to until it’s officially “cancelled.”


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> That's referring to an automatic sanitizer dispenser, nothing about the actual biometrics scan.


Probably have to keep the biometric scan, they will just wipe it down every time. It is so integral to prevent fraud in their system, something that would be hard to change in a few months. Other solution of taking everyones picutre or matching a picture, like what happens when the finger scan doesn't work would cause huge problems/backups at the entrance if they did it for everyone.

That said I bet they will change it sooner than later in the next year or so.


----------



## gatour

merry_nbright said:


> I’m glad we’ve got some outlines, now just waiting for dates. I’m hoping it’s after my scheduled June trip. Ugh. I want it cancelled so badly and yet can’t do anything yet.


That may be Orange county's plans, but if they conflict with the governor's, it was for naught.

The Jacksonville Mayor is currently holding a news conference.  He said Duval county is holding off to see what the State decides between now and Thursday when Florida's current Safer at Home is set to expire.  He wants to see what happens before offering guidance/requirements to local businesses.  His opinion is it could be a waste of time for businesses to develops plans before the State issue their guidance.


----------



## Searc

xuxa777 said:


> Probably have to keep the biometric scan, they will just wipe it down every time. It is so integral to prevent fraud in their system, something that would be hard to change in a few months. OTher solution of taking everyones picutre or matching a picture, like what happens when the finger scan doesn't work would cause huge problems/backups at the entrance if they did it for everyone.
> 
> That said I bet they will change it sooner than later in the next year or so.


The scans are regularly turned off at opening to get people through faster or when they aren't working. It can easily be done.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DeSantis & the President along with Dr Birx are speaking from the WH right now.  Streaming online.. 
Will post if WDW or theme parks are mentioned


----------



## Nvrgrowup

gatour said:


> That may be Orange county's plans, but if they conflict with the governor's, it was for naught.
> 
> The Jacksonville Mayor is currently holding a news conference.  He said Duval county is holding off to see what the State decides between now and Thursday when Florida's current Safer at Home is set to expire.  He wants to see what happens before offering guidance/requirements to local businesses.  His opinion is it could be a waste of time for businesses to develops plans before the State issue their guidance.


And Govenor DeSantis is meeting with POTUS today.


----------



## C&Jx2

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.


Maybe they will have disposable ones in villas?


----------



## Kadorto

BadPinkTink said:


> *Mandates:*
> *Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.



I wonder if that includes all the pots and pans in the DVC villas too. At least you could order paper cups, plates, utensils, but I’m wondering what they’ll about cookware. If they remove cookware, it will force more people who would normally cook some meals in their villa to go eat in public.


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> The scans are regularly turned off at opening to get people through faster or when they aren't working. It can easily be done.


Yes, the could shut it off but they can just as easily wipe them down. There is already a CM standing staffed there


----------



## mshanson3121

UkDisney73 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...new-illness-that-may-be-linked-to-coronavirus



I know (so far) this is UK only, but this worries me greatly as a mother to a child with a history of heart disease and heart failure, current GI disorder etc... 

And really this just highlights the issue with Covid, and why the world, and of course, Disney, must proceed cautiously - again, Covid is novel. We are only a few month in. We have NO idea what is going to happen long term, with possible mutations etc... The risk is we are going to start seeing more situations like this, and then what? We can't stay shut down forever no, but... do I feel we're rushing things a bit? Yes. I would FAR rather someday down the road say we went overboard with our social distancing requirements (requiring tests, masks, extensive distancing etc...) than to have to look back and say we didn't do enough - and look how many lives our mistake cost.


----------



## Aurora0427

Kadorto said:


>



You never want to use a coffee maker in a hotel room.... I have a friend that used to manage Marriott brand hotels before she “retired” to be a mom. She said never ever use a hotel coffee maker and always wipe down the remote and the telephone.


----------



## Aurora0427

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> All those guidelines sound reasonable to me.



I came here to say the exact same thing- I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I'm so happy to have my own camper with my own supplies right now when we come.


----------



## Kadorto

Aurora0427 said:


> You never want to use a coffee maker in a hotel room.... I have a friend that used to manage Marriott brand hotels before she “retired” to be a mom. She said never ever use a hotel coffee maker and always wipe down the remote and the telephone.



With what I've been exposed to throughout my life, a little dirt in a coffee maker isn't a concern.   I'd be more worried about the micro dose of radiation you get going through TSA first.


----------



## TDSAXX

wallawallakids said:


> Am I the only one who is going to loose my mind if they remove the coffee maker from my room?!?!


Yes.  Some people may lose their minds; but you’ll be the only one to loose your mind.


----------



## kymom99

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.


They would probably stock with paper products


----------



## goofystitch

The no dishes or coffee maker shouldn't affect the villas, at least 1BR and up since there is a dishwasher.


----------



## yulilin3

Just lived stream driving around property,  no issues at all but Disney security and oc sheriff are stationed at the entrances to the parking lots.  It's so empty and sad


----------



## jlwhitney

OnceUponATime15 said:


> 15 minutes of watching, Nothing so far of any real info in a reopening plan for Florida or Theme Parks or anything else. Ventilators, testing - most testing anywhere, travel ban early..
> 
> Just allot of the same old “stuff” patting themselves on the back for the great job they’ve done.  And a bit of lashing out at reporters by the usual suspect.



Read tomorrow is the annoucement for Florida.


----------



## Redhead5

I find it interesting that many of you think that the hearings you are following are making mandatory guidelines for the state of Florida. The real purpose of this commission is to discuss various scenarios and make recommendations to the Governor and then he will decide what the state wants to do. You also are not going to hear a reopening date for Disney during these discussions.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

wallawallakids said:


> Am I the only one who is going to loose my mind if they remove the coffee maker from my room?!?!


Literally just looked into getting a bigger suitcase to fit a coffee maker.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Literally just looked into getting a bigger suitcase to fit a coffee maker.


We're driving- not a problem  Keurig makes an little tiny one though.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Redhead5 said:


> I find it interesting that many of you think that the hearings you are following are making mandatory guidelines for the state of Florida. The real purpose of this commission is to discuss various scenarios and make recommendations to the Governor and then he will decide what the state wants to do. You also are not going to hear a reopening date for Disney during these discussions.


That's what they call progress, dear...

...it's something. Something that isn't "until 2021." I find it interesting that you don't believe many of us can read the first paragraph, which clearly states that these are discussion points. It's something!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

yulilin3 said:


> Just lived stream driving around property,  no issues at all but Disney security and oc sheriff are stationed at the entrances to the parking lots.  It's so empty and sad


It’s empty except for the Turkeys - they’re taking over! I’ve seen no less than 10 the few times I’ve driven around the property the last few weeks.


----------



## Shellyred8

* Remove all guest collateral items, except for those that are single use 

It's a good thing they started getting rid of all of the single-use shampoo, conditioners, and body wash containers huh?


----------



## skyp4WDW

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks @rteetz
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...florida-economic-recovery-task-force-meeting/
> *What’s happening:*
> 
> 
> The Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force met today to once again explore a plan to reopen Orlando’s economy.
> They began to devise guidelines and mandates for various industries which will continue to be revised throughout the week.
> The first preliminary draft version included hotels, restaurants, small theme parks, and large theme parks.
> While the criteria for small and large parks are the same, it is expected that there will be differences as more task force members contribute.
> Mayor Demmings shared that he thinks an opening day in June is more realistic than May in order to give time to resolve supply chain issues.
> *Guidelines and Mandates Discussed by Orange County Florida Economic Recovery Task Force (as of 4/28/20)*
> *Large Theme Parks (Disney, Universal):*
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
> Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
> *Phase 1: *50% capacity
> *Phase 2: *75% capacity
> 
> *Small Theme Parks (Funspot, Gatorland):*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Tape marking of 6 feet apart in ride/attraction queues
> Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles
> Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> Wipe down of all railing and surfaces regularly
> *Phase 1: *50% capacity
> *Phase 2: *75% capacity
> 
> *Hotels*
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> *Phase 1: *Housekeeping services to be limited and allow for minimal guest and employee exposure
> *Phase 1: *Promote, if available, mobile check-in
> *Phase 1: *Housekeeping services only clean upon request, or when guests depart
> *Phase 1: *Allow employees to work from home if not playing a critical role in serving guests
> *Phase 1: *Only deliver room service to guest’s door
> *Phase 1: *Provide self-parking
> Promote social distancing for all guests and staff
> Recommended touchless sanitizer at entry
> Increase cleaning services/additional sanitation services through cleaning companies
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encourage to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
> Front desk to sanitize themselves on a regular basis
> Consistent cleaning of all guest areas
> Front desk to utilize sneeze-guards
> Remove all service items in guest rooms to include glassware, coffee cups etc.
> Mini bars not to be stocked
> Do no offer self food services
> Space pool furniture according to distancing guidelines
> Pool gates and pool chairs to be sanitized regularly
> Door handles, elevator button and railing to be sanitized regularly
> Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms
> Remove all guest collateral items, except for those that are single use
> Sanitize guest keys before and after each use
> Sanitize bell carts after each year
> *Phase 1 & 2: *No conferences
> 
> *Restaurants:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Guidelines:*
> Paper/disposable menus
> Encourage takeout/online orders
> Touchless sanitizer at entry
> *Phase 1 & 2: *Staff who are 65+ are encouraged to stay home
> 
> *Mandates:*
> Hand sanitizer at every table
> Hand sanitizer at entry to be in plain visible sight
> All employees required to wear facemasks
> Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)
> All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home
> Doors to be wiped regularly
> All staff behind counters must wear gloves (except for bartenders)
> Bartenders to sanitize hands after making each drink order
> Seated tables to be six feet apart
> *Phase 1: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 50%
> *Phase 2: *Limit restaurant and bar capacity to 75%


There are SO many problems with this... The verbiage alone tells anyone with half a brain that the mandates are more for "show" than actual remediation. For instance, when ever you see a word like "regularly", what it really means is, do whatever you like! Define Regularly: 1)after each use, 2)once per hour,  3)once per day. They all mean "Regularly". Now let's talk about compliance and enforcement...In a word: Impossible. The actual goal of this Task-Force is to figure out how to put thousands of people at risk; and at the same time make them feel as though they are safe!


----------



## mattpeto

Big news.

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/...twitter&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
ETA:

*Disney and Universal will be mandated to:*


All employees must wear face masks.
Touchless hand sanitizer must be stationed at each ticketing entry/turnstile.
Touchless hand sanitizer at each attraction entrance and exit.
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift. (Those with temperatures over 100.4 will not be allowed to enter premises.)
All employees with flu-like symptoms will be advised to stay at home.
Wipe down all railings and surfaces after every use.
Phase 1: 50% capacity
Phase 2: 75% capacity
*Guidelines include: *


Tape marking 6 ft apart in attraction queues.
Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random.
Phase 1 and Phase 2: Staff 65 years or older are encouraged to stay at home.
*Hotel guidelines will include: *


Phase 1: Housekeeping services to be limited and allow for limited guest and employee exposure
Phase 1: Promote, if available, mobile check-in
Phase 1: Housekeepers only clean upon request, or when a guest departs
Phase 1: Allow employees to work from home if they are not playing a critical role in serving guests.
Phase 1: Only deliver room service to guests doors.
Phase 1: Provide self parking
Promote social distancing for guests and staff
Recommended touchless hand sanitizer at entry
Increased cleaning services/additional sanitation services through cleaning companies
Phase 1 and Phase 2: Staff 65 years or older are encouraged to stay at home.
*Hotel mandates: *


All employees will be required to wear face masks
Hand sanitizer at entry to be available in plain sight.
All employees with flu-like symptoms will be advised to stay home.
Front desk to sanitize themselves on a regular basis.
Consistent cleaning of all guest areas.
Front desk to utilize sneeze guards.
Remove all service items in guests hotel rooms including glassware, coffee cups, etc.
Mini bars are not to be stocked.
Do not offer self food services.
Space pool furniture according to distancing guidelines.
Pool gates and pool chairs to be sanitized regularly.
Door handles, elevator buttons, and railings to be sanitized regularly.
Remove all coffee makers from guest rooms.
Remove all guest collateral items, except those that are single use.
Sanitize guest keys before and after each use.
Sanitize bell carts after each use.
Phase 1 and 2: No conferences.
Promote social distancing for all guests and staff.
*As far as restaurants are concerned, guidelines are:*


Paper/disposable menus
Encourage takeout/online orders
Touchless sanitizer at entry
Phase 1 and Phase 2: Staff 65 years or older are encouraged to stay at home.
*Restaurant mandates are: *


Hand sanitizer at every table.
Hand sanitizer at entry in visible sight.
All employees required to wear facemasks.
Temperature checks for staff prior to shift. (Those with temperatures over 100.4 will not be allowed to enter premises.)
All employees with flu-like symptoms will be advised to stay home.
Doors to be wiped regularly.
All staff behind counters must wear gloves, except for bartenders.
Bartenders must sanitize hands after making each drink.
Seated tables to be six feet apart.
 Phase 1: Limit restaurant to 50% capacity
Phase 2: Limit restaurant to 75% capacity


----------



## Aurora0427

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That's what they call progress, dear...
> 
> ...it's something. Something that isn't "until 2021." I find it interesting that you don't believe many of us can read the first paragraph, which clearly states that these are discussion points. It's something!



Absolutely, and it’s much more than what’s being discussed out here in California, which is essentially nothing.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

skyp4WDW said:


> There are SO many problems with this... The verbiage alone tells anyone with half a brain that the mandates are more for "show" than actual remediation. For instance, when ever you see a word like "regularly", what it really means is, do whatever you like! Define Regularly: 1)after each use, 2)once per hour,  3)once per day. They all mean "Regularly". Now let's talk about compliance and enforcement...In a word: Impossible. The actual goal of this Task-Force is to figure out how to put thousands of people at risk; and at the same time make them feel as though they are safe!



‘Randomly’  is also part of the cleaning section as well.  So not everything to be cleaned and wiped consistently...  just randomly - but regularly .. 

Not sure that doesn’t already happen on some level


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Thought this was helpful We were a wish family and went to give the kids the world. We just got a email from them saying they expect to be closed  till Saturday June 27th after communicating with there theme park partners

_*please see the important message from Give Kids The World President and CEO Pamela Landwirth below;*_

The COVID-19 pandemic continues to be a challenge for everyone and impacts each of us in ways we never anticipated.  It is so hard to believe that the Village has now been closed for 6 weeks.  While we don’t know what will happen next, we are working on plans for how we will reemerge from this crisis.  One thing is for sure…we will get through this together and be stronger on the other side.  

At this point we anticipate that the Village will remain closed through Saturday, June 27, at which time we will reassess the situation.  We are communicating closely with our wish granting and theme park partners as well as other trusted advisors to help guide us in our decision-making. 

If you are scheduled for volunteer shifts May 1- June 27, we will cancel your shift and reach out to you to confirm.  If you would like to log into Volgistics and cancel your shift(s) on your own, feel free to do that.  We will be sure to keep in touch regarding any updates and when we will begin to reopen shifts and welcome families back to the Village.  If you have any questions regarding your scheduled shifts, please email our Volunteer Services team at volunteer@gktw.org. 

Please know that I continue to hold you all close to my heart and hope that you and your loved ones are safe, healthy, and staying engaged.  

With love and gratitude, 
Pam 
President and CEO 
Give Kids The World 
Phone: 407.396.0770


----------



## rteetz

skyp4WDW said:


> There are SO many problems with this... The verbiage alone tells anyone with half a brain that the mandates are more for "show" than actual remediation. For instance, when ever you see a word like "regularly", what it really means is, do whatever you like! Define Regularly: 1)after each use, 2)once per hour,  3)once per day. They all mean "Regularly". Now let's talk about compliance and enforcement...In a word: Impossible. The actual goal of this Task-Force is to figure out how to put thousands of people at risk; and at the same time make them feel as though they are safe!


I’m sure Disney and Universal will have even more specific rules for this. Much of this is a guideline. Companies can do even more if they want.


----------



## BadPinkTink

rteetz said:


> I’m sure Disney and Universal will have even more specific rules for this. Much of this is a guideline. Companies can do even more if they want.



exactly. My guess is that Disney will use this as a base and give these guidelines to the heads of each department, who will than come up with specific and detailed rules and policies for their specific department. These to me are just generic guidelines, to give a starting point.


----------



## Pluginbaby

How will they be mandated, though? Mystery shoppers in the Magic Kingdom staking out Adventureland handrails?


----------



## skyp4WDW

rteetz said:


> I’m sure Disney and Universal will have even more specific rules for this. Much of this is a guideline. Companies can do even more if they want.


Correct ... "IF"


----------



## rteetz

skyp4WDW said:


> Correct ... "IF"


Disney is on these task forces and is heavily involved in what’s going on. You think they are just going to open the flood gates and what happens happens? Disney would be asking for lawsuits at that point. Disney is being very methodical about this and that why we have seen such extreme rumors. They are going to do this as safe and best as possible.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Disney is on these task forces and is heavily involved in what’s going on. You think they are just going to open the flood gates and what happens happens? Disney would be asking for lawsuits at that point. Disney is being very methodical about this and that why we have seen such extreme rumors. They are going to do this as safe and best as possible.



There's a ton of unknown too.  

50% of capacity - what does that mean exactly?  
Parades/Nightshows/Character Interactions - etc - Disney will have to figure out what to do next.


----------



## skyp4WDW

rteetz said:


> Disney is on these task forces and is heavily involved in what’s going on. You think they are just going to open the flood gates and what happens happens? Disney would be asking for lawsuits at that point. Disney is being very methodical about this and that why we have seen such extreme rumors. They are going to do this as safe and best as possible.


I expect them do reply heavily on the premise: Perception IS reality!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> You think they are just going to open the flood gates and what happens happens?


I actually think there are a lot of people on here that think that and hope that so that they can point fingers.  Over the last two months, I have seen a growing group on here that post negatively every single post.  It's definitely their prerogative, but it has definitely been noticed.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Thought this was helpful We were a wish family and went to give the kids the world. We just got a email from them saying they expect to be closed  till Saturday June 27th after communicating with there theme park partners
> 
> _*please see the important message from Give Kids The World President and CEO Pamela Landwirth below;*_
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic continues to be a challenge for everyone and impacts each of us in ways we never anticipated.  It is so hard to believe that the Village has now been closed for 6 weeks.  While we don’t know what will happen next, we are working on plans for how we will reemerge from this crisis.  One thing is for sure…we will get through this together and be stronger on the other side.
> 
> At this point we anticipate that the Village will remain closed through Saturday, June 27, at which time we will reassess the situation.  We are communicating closely with our wish granting and theme park partners as well as other trusted advisors to help guide us in our decision-making.
> 
> If you are scheduled for volunteer shifts May 1- June 27, we will cancel your shift and reach out to you to confirm.  If you would like to log into Volgistics and cancel your shift(s) on your own, feel free to do that.  We will be sure to keep in touch regarding any updates and when we will begin to reopen shifts and welcome families back to the Village.  If you have any questions regarding your scheduled shifts, please email our Volunteer Services team at volunteer@gktw.org.
> 
> Please know that I continue to hold you all close to my heart and hope that you and your loved ones are safe, healthy, and staying engaged.
> 
> With love and gratitude,
> Pam
> President and CEO
> Give Kids The World
> Phone: 407.396.0770



I can see where these type of programs would not be included in the initial phases.  Would probably wait till they can give these kids more hands on treatment (so to speak), with guides, etc.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tigger's ally said:


> I actually think there are a lot of people on here that think that and hope that so that they can point fingers.  Over the last two months, I have seen a growing group on here that post negatively every single post.  It's definitely their prerogative, but it has definitely been noticed.




Well I, for one, hope they open successfully and without a spike in cases. The sooner they get going the better off us fans are, no matter when our trips might be.


----------



## Tandy

skyp4WDW said:


> I expect them do reply heavily on the premise: Perception IS reality!


100%

They can do more... and also less but optics will be what eases peoples minds


----------



## MassJester

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.


You could bring your own.


----------



## MassJester

Does anyone have any understanding of what percentage of CMs were CP and/or over 65 years old?


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> There's a ton of unknown too.
> 
> 50% of capacity - what does that mean exactly?
> Parades/Nightshows/Character Interactions - etc - Disney will have to figure out what to do next.


Of course and they are well underway with that. These guidelines were the first step. Now Disney and Universal work to fit this to their parks and create other requirements.


----------



## rteetz

MassJester said:


> Does anyone have any understanding of what percentage of CMs were CP and/or over 65 years old?


No Disney doesn’t really release numbers on those. Overall Disney employs about 77,000 at WDW alone.


----------



## Pickle Rick

MassJester said:


> Does anyone have any understanding of what percentage of CMs were CP and/or over 65 years old?



There's definitely a decent amount of "Elderly" CM's at WDW.  What percentage, I don't know.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Well I, for one, hope they open successfully and without a spike in cases. The sooner they get going the better off us fans are, no matter when our trips might be.



I, a huge Disney fan, is hoping to see massive failure and maybe even a bankruptcy. 

But for real, and speaking of people who are hoping to have them open ASAP with little modifications, the only people who have voiced anything approaching that are those who believe this is all overblown, and the individual responsibility of people who are “scared” to deal with, basically the polar opposite of those who hold “negative” opinions.

I will be absolutely shocked if Disney isn’t extremely cautious with this opening, however and whenever it may be. I definitely expect precautions over and above whatever they are required to do by the state.


----------



## joelanza5

I'm kinda confused by the phases listed under these "guidelines and mandates"

*Phase 1 & 2 - *is that the government mandated phase 1 and phase 2?  Or is that a phase 1 and 2 being created and imposed by the parks?   Because on the White House's Website it say's for Phase 1:

"All individuals, *WHEN IN PUBLIC* (e.g., parks, outdoor recreation areas, shopping areas), should maximize physical distance from others. Social settings of more than 10 people, where appropriate distancing may not be practical, should be avoided unless precautionary measures are observed.

Avoid *SOCIALIZING* in groups of more than 10 people in circumstances that do not readily allow for appropriate physical distancing (e.g., receptions, trade shows)

*MINIMIZE NON-ESSENTIAL TRAVEL* and adhere to CDC guidelines regarding isolation following travel."

50% capacity of any park is definitely a lot more than 10 people, lol.  And theme parks are non-essential travel.  So I'm assuming this Phase 1 and Phase 2 is just something the parks are coming up with????

Also, why is there social distancing in line queues, but not on Main Street USA??  Do you just completely shut that down?

And I was surprised that there were temperature checks only for employees and not for park guests.  I'm wondering if that help relieves Disney from any liability?

Just thoughts I'm having.  Seems faulty to me...


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I, a huge Disney fan, is hoping to see massive failure and maybe even a bankruptcy.
> 
> But for real, and speaking of people who are hoping to have them open ASAP with little modifications, the only people who have voiced anything approaching that are those who believe this is all overblown, and the individual responsibility of people who are “scared” to deal with, basically the polar opposite of those who hold “negative” opinions.
> 
> I will be absolutely shocked if Disney isn’t extremely cautious with this opening, however and whenever it may be. I definitely expect precautions over and above whatever they are required to do by the state.




Those are the people who would try and sue them, too. Seriously.


----------



## Tandy

DGsAtBLT said:


> I, a huge Disney fan, is hoping to see massive failure and maybe even a bankruptcy.
> 
> But for real, and speaking of people who are hoping to have them open ASAP with little modifications, the only people who have voiced anything approaching that are those who believe this is all overblown, and the individual responsibility of people who are “scared” to deal with, basically the polar opposite of those who hold “negative” opinions.
> 
> I will be absolutely shocked if Disney isn’t extremely cautious with this opening, however and whenever it may be. I definitely expect precautions over and above whatever they are required to do by the state.


Then again we will see....

I just remember when they were trying to stay open before and had that list of things they were doing and there were a lot of people reporting on here that in reality they saw none of them in place.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Craig and Ryno are discussing now:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tandy said:


> Then again we will see....
> 
> I just remember when they were trying to stay open before and had that list of things they were doing and there were a lot of people reporting on here that in reality they saw none of them in place.



A lot has changed since then.

The public perception of this virus being a huge one, IMO. Also what we’ve learned about it since. It is being taken a lot more seriously than it was at the beginning of March. We can even look to Shanghai and see the distancing measures being put in, i really don’t think they’re just going to throw in some neW sanitizing stations, clean more, and be done with it.


----------



## yulilin3

joelanza5 said:


> I'm kinda confused by the phases listed under these "guidelines and mandates"
> 
> *Phase 1 & 2 - *is that the government mandated phase 1 and phase 2?  Or is that a phase 1 and 2 being created and imposed by the parks?   Because on the White House's Website it say's for Phase 1:
> 
> "All individuals, *WHEN IN PUBLIC* (e.g., parks, outdoor recreation areas, shopping areas), should maximize physical distance from others. Social settings of more than 10 people, where appropriate distancing may not be practical, should be avoided unless precautionary measures are observed.
> 
> Avoid *SOCIALIZING* in groups of more than 10 people in circumstances that do not readily allow for appropriate physical distancing (e.g., receptions, trade shows)
> 
> *MINIMIZE NON-ESSENTIAL TRAVEL* and adhere to CDC guidelines regarding isolation following travel."
> 
> 50% capacity of any park is definitely a lot more than 10 people, lol.  And theme parks are non-essential travel.  So I'm assuming this Phase 1 and Phase 2 is just something the parks are coming up with????
> 
> Also, why is there social distancing in line queues, but not on Main Street USA??  Do you just completely shut that down?
> 
> And I was surprised that there were temperature checks only for employees and not for park guests.  I'm wondering if that help relieves Disney from any liability?
> 
> Just thoughts I'm having.  Seems faulty to me...


just my point of view
you can distance yourself and your family while walking around the parks by 6ft, not hard to do even on super packed days, same as if you are in the grocery store and you pass someone that stopped to look at something, you are less than 6ft away only for seconds.
Queues are a different thing cause you're stopped, they might be taping these to allow for each family to separate 6ft, so you should be fine
As for the temps check, it would've required the hiring of nurses by WDW, which they apparently won't do
Personal accountability is the key here


----------



## yulilin3

Tandy said:


> Then again we will see....
> 
> I just remember when they were trying to stay open before and had that list of things they were doing and there were a lot of people reporting on here that in reality they saw none of them in place.


hand washing stations were all around the park, hand sanitizing stations as well, I will admit some didn't were out but you could walk a bit and find another one, also better than hand sanitizer is simple water and soap. All restrooms had newly installed signage explaining to wash your hands for 20 secs (still unbelievable people didn't know this before) 
Over at Universal they also had already hand sanitizer before and after turnstiles where you had to put your fingerprint.
If people didn't see these they were not paying attention which is not abnormal as most seem to lose commons sense when they enter the Disney bubble


----------



## cakebaker

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.


They'll provide paper plates and utensils I'm sure. We have a villa reserved and not the least bit concerned about that.


----------



## rteetz

Task Force bullet points have been added to the first post.


----------



## TDSAXX

One thing I'm curious about. When you're in line it's not too difficult to keep 6' from the people in front of you and behind you; but since many of the lines "zigzag" you are going to have people "beside" you closer than 6'.  I wonder how Disney will handle that?


----------



## DisSurfer878

Tigger's ally said:


> I can see where these type of programs would not be included in the initial phases.  Would probably wait till they can give these kids more hands on treatment (so to speak), with guides, etc.


Also... many WISH kids are extremely ill. Under proposed guidelines announced today, Phase 1 already has provisions for protect more at risk CMs. I imagine in the interest of protecting at risk children, Make A Wish, Give Kids the World, and Disney, would work together to keep these sick and at risk children out until they know the success of Phase 1.
Imagine the PR optics if they didn't.


----------



## Ariel620

Ddtao87 said:


> It seems like from the guidelines that they are taking away ALL plates, glasses, utensils, etc from rooms. That would affect those of us who are in villas or one bedroom suites that purposely booked those to make breakfasts/some meals in rooms in order to save some money. Defeats the purpose of the upcharge of the room to receive those things.



they will provide disposable ones


----------



## Cfiiitz

TDSAXX said:


> One thing I'm curious about. When you're in line it's not too difficult to keep 6' from the people in front of you and behind you; but since many of the lines "zigzag" you are going to have people "beside" you closer than 6'.  I wonder how Disney will handle that?



If you look at the pictures from Shanghai they have actually gone through the trouble of taping boxes with an X in the line to indicate where groups should stand/not stand. So, if the line is corralled or zig zagged I’m sure the boxes will be staggered with the people beside you too.

I think the guidelines are reasonable and probably a lot less extreme than what people were expecting? I’m feeling encouraged.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cfiiitz said:


> If you look at the pictures from Shanghai they have actually gone through the trouble of taping boxes with an X in the line to indicate where groups should stand/not stand. So, if the line is corralled or zig zagged I’m sure the boxes will be staggered with the people beside you too.
> 
> I think the guidelines are reasonable and probably a lot less extreme than what people were expecting? I’m feeling encouraged.



I expect Disney to be stricter than these guidelines.


----------



## Marionnette

TDSAXX said:


> One thing I'm curious about. When you're in line it's not too difficult to keep 6' from the people in front of you and behind you; but since many of the lines "zigzag" you are going to have people "beside" you closer than 6'.  I wonder how Disney will handle that?


They’ll stagger the stopping points so that you’re not standing right next to someone further ahead or behind in the serpentine.

I’m more curious as to how they will handle holding areas for shows like Muppets, Philharmagic, etc.


----------



## jerry557

Ariel620 said:


> they will provide disposable ones



Which seems like a waste. Dishwashers in the rooms can sanitize the dishes.


----------



## TDSAXX

Cfiiitz said:


> If you look at the pictures from Shanghai they have actually gone through the trouble of taping boxes with an X in the line to indicate where groups should stand/not stand. So, if the line is corralled or zig zagged I’m sure the boxes will be staggered with the people beside you too.
> 
> I think the guidelines are reasonable and probably a lot less extreme than what people were expecting? I’m feeling encouraged.


Thanks.  I assumed Disney would have something figured out.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> I’m sure Disney and Universal will have even more specific rules for this. Much of this is a guideline. Companies can do even more if they want.



They can even do less too, doubt they will, but they are just draft guidelines


----------



## SaintsManiac

Marionnette said:


> They’ll stagger the stopping points so that you’re not standing right next to someone further ahead or behind in the serpentine.
> 
> I’m more curious as to how they will handle holding areas for shows like Muppets, Philharmagic, etc.



I would be very surprised if the indoor shows happen at first.


----------



## Eric Smith

jerry557 said:


> Not sure how much I believe that poll.
> 
> The demand for fast passes still seems high in June. DVC reservations are still largely booked up in June and July. NFL teams are still selling season tickets.
> 
> You can't wait for a vaccine either. That may never come.


DVC is almost fully booked out through October right now.  I would expect DVC will be full through the end of the year.


----------



## Kadorto

Simon Property group is opening up a bunch of shopping malls this weekend.  Will Disney Springs be far behind?


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Whats going to happen when we get one of Floridas notorious downpours of rain? Everyone will just run for cover inside,could be a problem!


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I would be very surprised if the indoor shows happen at first.


I wouldn’t . All they have to do is limit the number and space people out, Thats an easy one.


----------



## RamblingMad

If capacity is limited to 50%, who gets inside?


----------



## mshanson3121

RamblingMad said:


> If capacity is limited to 50%, who gets inside?



This is why think it's going to be resort guests only, and probably MK only at first. That way they can easily control/limit how many people are going to the park.


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> This is why think it's going to be resort guests only, and probably MK only at first. That way they can easily control/limit how many people are going to the park.



If it’s only one park, then you have a lot more angry people. It will be much easier to spread them through all of the parks. This way if you get turned away at the gate, you have somewhere else to go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

RamblingMad said:


> If capacity is limited to 50%, who gets inside?



Everyone who wants to, probably. 50% of actual capacity, not 50% of average daily crowd levels, is pretty high. I’m thinking enough people stay away on their own to make it a non issue if that’s the true number they operate with.


----------



## JaNelson38

Kadorto said:


> Simon Property group is opening up a bunch of shopping malls this weekend.  Will Disney Springs be far behind?



I'd be willing to bet Disney Springs will be open in May.


----------



## JaNelson38

mshanson3121 said:


> This is why think it's going to be resort guests only, and probably MK only at first. That way they can easily control/limit how many people are going to the park.



Why would opening only one park help limit control?

If anything, Disney should have as much open as possible.  Perhaps limit the amount of reservations in on-site resorts and keep attendance counts in each park, but having only 1 option out of 4 open just lends itself to overcrowding.

Lets say you have 10,000 people on site.  What's better, having 10,000 in MK, or have 10,000 spread out over 4 parks?

If the goal is to keep distance as much as possible, the goal should be having as much as possible open.


----------



## Marionnette

Another question I have is how Disney will handle social distancing on their transportation vehicles? Will the nights of standing butt cheeks to butt cheeks on a bus returning to your resort following park closing be over for a while? Will we have extended waits while monorail cars are limited to one family unit each?  I know that Disney will figure this out, if they haven’t already, but I’m curious to see how it works IRL.


----------



## yankeesfan123

JaNelson38 said:


> Why would opening only one park help limit control?
> 
> If anything, Disney should have as much open as possible.  Perhaps limit the amount of reservations in on-site resorts and keep attendance counts in each park, but having only 1 option out of 4 open just lends itself to overcrowding.
> 
> Lets say you have 10,000 people on site.  What's better, having 10,000 in MK, or have 10,000 spread out over 4 parks?
> 
> If the goal is to keep distance as much as possible, the goal should be having as much as possible open.


You don’t have 10,000 on site. You only open a few hotels. Only those guests can enter the 1 park.

You have now controlled how many people enter the park. Of course, spreading even those people amongst all 4 parks would make capacity even less in each park... but you can’t make capacity too small.


----------



## Aurora0427




----------



## Kim Gillihan

JaNelson38 said:


> Why would opening only one park help limit control?
> 
> If anything, Disney should have as much open as possible.  Perhaps limit the amount of reservations in on-site resorts and keep attendance counts in each park, but having only 1 option out of 4 open just lends itself to overcrowding.
> 
> Lets say you have 10,000 people on site.  What's better, having 10,000 in MK, or have 10,000 spread out over 4 parks?
> 
> If the goal is to keep distance as much as possible, the goal should be having as much as possible open.


I agree.. I don't see the point of the staggered park openings... makes no sense to me... limit the people but spread over all parks ....


----------



## JaNelson38

cakebaker said:


> I wouldn’t . All they have to do is limit the number and space people out, Thats an easy one.



Agreed.  People are really over-thinking a lot of this stuff.  Its really not going to be as difficult as one thinks with regards to indoor shows.

Think about this, as far as real-life goes: the whole notion of "social distancing" that Disney and everyone else will seem to have to follow for a while really isnt that much different than what we have faced in all our lives.  Other than maybe sitting next to a stranger on a bus/plane or sporting event/concert, how many times do you really get closer than 6 feet to someone you don't know for longer than 10 minutes?  Doesn't happen very often.  Even when standing in lines - we aren't usually standing right on top of the person ahead of us.  We're always a few feet away in most cases.  So while attending Disney or anything else we may have to make some slight behavioral changes or adjustments, they're really not much different than what we face in daily life.  So we as a society I think will have no trouble adapting to stuff like this, and the adjustments Disney and other places have to make will be a quick study as well.


----------



## RamblingMad

Marionnette said:


> Another question I have is how Disney will handle social distancing on their transportation vehicles? Will the nights of standing butt cheeks to butt cheeks on a bus returning to your resort following park closing be over for a while? Will we have extended waits while monorail cars are limited to one family unit each?  I know that Disney will figure this out, if they haven’t already, but I’m curious to see how it works IRL.



I’m guessing they will either discontinue them, or the lines will be a lot longer with limits on number of riders. I’d opt to drive.

The challenge is getting to the parking lot at MK.


----------



## JaNelson38

yankeesfan123 said:


> You don’t have 10,000 on site. You only open a few hotels. Only those guests can enter the 1 park.
> 
> You have now controlled how many people enter the park. Of course, spreading even those people amongst all 4 parks would make capacity even less in each park... but you can’t make capacity too small.



I understand that, I just used the 10,000 number as a figure.  Im well aware there will likely be more.

My point is that while attendance may be capped at the parks for a time period, I don't think you'll see a staggered opening.  They'll all open at once and be operational.


----------



## mshanson3121

RamblingMad said:


> If it’s only one park, then you have a lot more angry people. It will be much easier to spread them through all of the parks. This way if you get turned away at the gate, you have somewhere else to go.



There's going to be angry people no matter what they do and when they do it


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> I understand that, I just used the 10,000 number as a figure.  Im well aware there will likely be more.
> 
> My point is that while attendance may be capped at the parks for a time period, I don't think you'll see a staggered opening.  They'll all open at once and be operational.



Maybe.  They also may open 1 or 2 parks as a test run.


----------



## mshanson3121

TDSAXX said:


> One thing I'm curious about. When you're in line it's not too difficult to keep 6' from the people in front of you and behind you; but since many of the lines "zigzag" you are going to have people "beside" you closer than 6'.  I wonder how Disney will handle that?



They'll have to either space out the side by side portions (every other row) or install barriers.


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> They'll have to either space out the side by side portions (every other row) or install barriers.



How would that work on the monorail?


----------



## JaNelson38

Pickle Rick said:


> Maybe.  They also may open 1 or 2 parks as a test run.



I could see them doing that as a soft open with annual passholders in late May/early June.

Once people are staying in their resorts and paying for packages, they can't only be partially open.  Its all or nothing at that point.


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> I could see them doing that as a soft open with annual passholders in late May/early June.
> 
> Once people are staying in their resorts and paying for packages, they can't only be partially open.  Its all or nothing at that point.



They can do what they feel is best.  The guests will have to deal with it.


----------



## JaNelson38

Pickle Rick said:


> They can do what they feel is best.  The guests will have to deal with it.



They can't charge full price theme park packages for parks that aren't open.


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> They can't charge full price theme park packages for parks that aren't open.



They have yet to release any info last I checked regarding that.  Even the guidelines we saw today could very well be merely a start.


----------



## rpb718

On the subject of indoor attractions, I'm thinking of an indoor theater like Philharmagic.   You just know the CMs will be wanting folks to go all the way to the end of a row - especially if there's social distancing spaces between seats and rows - and you just know families will just stop in the middle of the row.  Will the CMs do anything?

Say it's known that the CMs will force folks to go all the way to the end of the row.   I can see a bottleneck at the beginning because no one will want to be the first to go down the row knowing they'll have to go all the way to the end.

No win either way.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> just my point of view
> you can distance yourself and your family while walking around the parks by 6ft, not hard to do even on super packed days, same as if you are in the grocery store and you pass someone that stopped to look at something, you are less than 6ft away only for seconds.
> Queues are a different thing cause you're stopped, they might be taping these to allow for each family to separate 6ft, so you should be fine
> As for the temps check, it would've required the hiring of nurses by WDW, which they apparently won't do
> Personal accountability is the key here


You can possibly distance yourself from other people, but you can't control what other people do around you. Let's face it, we've all seen idiotic behavior at Disney on any given normal day.


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> On the subject of indoor attractions, I'm thinking of an indoor theater like Philharmagic.   You just know the CMs will be wanting folks to go all the way to the end of a row - especially if there's social distancing spaces between seats and rows - and you just know families will just stop in the middle of the row.  Will the CMs do anything?
> 
> Say it's known that the CMs will force folks to go all the way to the end of the row.   I can see a bottleneck at the beginning because no one will want to be the first to go down the row knowing they'll have to go all the way to the end.
> 
> No win either way.


They have constantly moved people and say move to the end of a row even before all this.


----------



## Searc

Cfiiitz said:


> If you look at the pictures from Shanghai they have actually gone through the trouble of taping boxes with an X in the line to indicate where groups should stand/not stand. So, if the line is corralled or zig zagged I’m sure the boxes will be staggered with the people beside you too.
> 
> I think the guidelines are reasonable and probably a lot less extreme than what people were expecting? I’m feeling encouraged.


If boxes are 6 feet apart on one side, 6 feet apart in the line beside you but staggered, then you're only 3 feet apart from the people in the line next to you.


----------



## JaNelson38

Pickle Rick said:


> They have yet to release any info last I checked regarding that.  Even the guidelines we saw today could very well be merely a start.



They're taking reservations and selling packages as normal for June 1 and later.

They are still offering refunds and free changes for packages through June 30, so perhaps there would be an opening there for some sort of soft opening for resort guests.  But it would be really bad form to allow full reservations to guests after a certain date and then not follow through with it.  We'll have to see.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> They have constantly moved people and say move to the end of a row even before all this.



Yes, you’re right they say that. And guests don’t listen.


----------



## rpb718

xuxa777 said:


> They have constantly moved people and say move to the end of a row even before all this.



Sure they always say to move to the end of the row.  But personal experience has shown me otherwise.


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> They're taking reservations and selling packages as normal for June 1 and later.
> 
> They are still offering refunds and free changes for packages through June 30, so perhaps there would be an opening there for some sort of soft opening for resort guests.  But it would be really bad form to allow full reservations to guests after a certain date and then not follow through with it.  We'll have to see.



I imagine they are closely monitoring the situation to see what their final decisions will be.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Searc said:


> You can possibly distance yourself from other people, but you can't control what other people do around you.



Sadly could lead to guest confrontations. “You’re standing too close to me,” etc.

CMs will have their hands full, that’s for sure


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, you’re right they say that. And guests don’t listen.


 And it will probably be the same case now, and they won't confront those people anymore than they did before.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jknezek said:


> France just shut down all "large public events" until September. I don't think Disneyland Paris is opening any time before that.


Depends if DL Paris is considered a large public event. I don’t think it is. Didn’t they stay open after those were banned?


----------



## KBoopaloo

Kim Gillihan said:


> I agree.. I don't see the point of the staggered park openings... makes no sense to me... limit the people but spread over all parks ....


As someone who has been working on a reopening plan for a much, much, much, much smaller organization that caters to visitors, I would guess it is because they want to give themselves a little time to test things out and see how everything works before implementing all the new procedures across four theme parks. I am working on 3 different versions of a plan with 3 different potential opening dates with all different levels of required staffing and procedure changes. We can hypothesize about how a lot of things will work but we won’t know for sure until we are open and dealing with people in the space and then we will make adjustments. Right now when my organization reopens we will not reopen all of our usual amenities for this reason. If Disney does go this route my guess is they are treating having the Magic Kingdom open under new guidelines as a soft opening that can help inform what they do across property. They also probably know they will be opening with less staffing - no trained CPs, no international program participants and potentially no one over 65 so they have to deploy their staff efficiently.


----------



## rpb718

xuxa777 said:


> And it will probably be the same case now, and they won't confront those people anymore than they did before.



Using just a fraction of the rows and seats?  No - likely they will need to have folks moving if there are still folks waiting to get into the row.  They don't do SRO in Philharmagic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Theme park guidelines beginning to come out
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255154004549492736


REAL NEWS!!!!


----------



## lovethesun12

Aurora0427 said:


> Absolutely, and it’s much more than what’s being discussed out here in California, which is essentially nothing.


I can see how that's frustrating. I think all the leaders from our prime minister here, to the president, to those in charge of our states and provinces are all really being pulled in a million directions trying to do what they think is best. 

I have to say I will really be very surprised if WDW and DLR don't open up together.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wallawallakids said:


> Am I the only one who is going to loose my mind if they remove the coffee maker from my room?!?!


I’m sensing a large increase in PJs at the quick service places worn by those people just there for coffee


----------



## mmackeymouse

50% seems really high to me. Really high. Not sure if they are counting CMs in that number. 

But if you look at max capacity as 100,000. And "average" capacity as 60,000. Even on the low number, 50% is 30,000 inside the Magic Kingdom, which just seems like way, way too many to try social distancing and virtual queues with. 

I was expecting 10,000 per park maybe 15,000. 30,000 is just too much. 

I know like many people, my decision on whether to keep our trip depended on what all would be open and closed. But, this is equally troublesome for keeping our trip. I am not sure I could go forward with 30,000+ in park attendance.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MickeyWaffles said:


> I wonder if that includes all the pots and pans in the DVC villas too. At least you could order paper cups, plates, utensils, but I’m wondering what they’ll about cookware. If they remove cookware, it will force more people who would normally cook some meals in their villa to go eat in public.


DVC might not have to run under the same guidelines for hotels seeing as those rooms are timeshares?


----------



## EmJ

mmackeymouse said:


> 50% seems really high to me. Really high. Not sure if they are counting CMs in that number.
> 
> But if you look at max capacity as 100,000. And "average" capacity as 60,000. Even on the low number, 50% is 30,000 inside the Magic Kingdom, which just seems like way, way too many to try social distancing and virtual queues with.
> 
> I was expecting 10,000 per park maybe 15,000. 30,000 is just too much.
> 
> I know like many people, my decision on whether to keep our trip depended on what all would be open and closed. But, this is equally troublesome for keeping our trip. I am not sure I could go forward with 30,000+ in park attendance.


Disney is between a rock and a hard place on this one. Many people have said that they would not visit the parks unless "everything" (or nearly so) is running. It costs a lot of money to run "everything", which means they need a critical mass of ticket-buying guests to pay for the CMs, maintenance, training, and overhead. Maybe 50% attendance is what they need just to _run_.

They could cut it down to something a lot lower, but then they would likely have to cut ride, attraction, shopping, and dining options proportionately, which also makes everyone twitchy. So they can't win.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Absolutely, and it’s much more than what’s being discussed out here in California, which is essentially nothing.


I’ve come to the conclusion DLR is so far from opening it’s not even funny


----------



## whodatdare

So, what would one of these "average" days (say 45000) be in terms of of number on touring plans, etc.? A five? A 7?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Thought this was helpful We were a wish family and went to give the kids the world. We just got a email from them saying they expect to be closed  till Saturday June 27th after communicating with there theme park partners
> 
> _*please see the important message from Give Kids The World President and CEO Pamela Landwirth below;*_
> 
> The COVID-19 pandemic continues to be a challenge for everyone and impacts each of us in ways we never anticipated.  It is so hard to believe that the Village has now been closed for 6 weeks.  While we don’t know what will happen next, we are working on plans for how we will reemerge from this crisis.  One thing is for sure…we will get through this together and be stronger on the other side.
> 
> At this point we anticipate that the Village will remain closed through Saturday, June 27, at which time we will reassess the situation.  We are communicating closely with our wish granting and theme park partners as well as other trusted advisors to help guide us in our decision-making.
> 
> If you are scheduled for volunteer shifts May 1- June 27, we will cancel your shift and reach out to you to confirm.  If you would like to log into Volgistics and cancel your shift(s) on your own, feel free to do that.  We will be sure to keep in touch regarding any updates and when we will begin to reopen shifts and welcome families back to the Village.  If you have any questions regarding your scheduled shifts, please email our Volunteer Services team at volunteer@gktw.org.
> 
> Please know that I continue to hold you all close to my heart and hope that you and your loved ones are safe, healthy, and staying engaged.
> 
> With love and gratitude,
> Pam
> President and CEO
> Give Kids The World
> Phone: 407.396.0770


Those poor families and kids. That’s going to be a very difficult program to restart anytime soon given who they’re hosting.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> 50% seems really high to me. Really high. Not sure if they are counting CMs in that number.
> 
> But if you look at max capacity as 100,000. And "average" capacity as 60,000. Even on the low number, 50% is 30,000 inside the Magic Kingdom, which just seems like way, way too many to try social distancing and virtual queues with.
> 
> I was expecting 10,000 per park maybe 15,000. 30,000 is just too much.
> 
> I know like many people, my decision on whether to keep our trip depended on what all would be open and closed. But, this is equally troublesome for keeping our trip. I am not sure I could go forward with 30,000+ in park attendance.



I would love to know how they'll handle an MK leaving scenario with 25,000 people at the same time, let alone 50,000...it's a mob scene already without having to accommodate worry about germ transmission...


----------



## jerry557

TwoMisfits said:


> I would love to know how they'll handle an MK leaving scenario with 25,000 people at the same time, let alone 50,000...it's a mob scene already without having to accommodate worry about germ transmission...



If no firework show, it likely won't be that big of a mob.


----------



## TwoMisfits

jerry557 said:


> If no firework show, it likely won't be that big of a mob.



It will be with any kinda shorter hours...or when any kinda storm is approaching at the end of the night...


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> They can do what they feel is best.  The guests will have to deal with it.


 Yes, they can do whatever they want but guests don’t have to deal with it. They can say no. Disney has to find a balance between safety and the guest experience or they’ll open and no one will come- at least not in the numbers Disney needs to make opening worthwhile.  I have no doubt making modifications guests can live with is  their goal.


----------



## mmackeymouse

EmJ said:


> Disney is between a rock and a hard place on this one. Many people have said that they would not visit the parks unless "everything" (or nearly so) is running. It costs a lot of money to run "everything", which means they need a critical mass of ticket-buying guests to pay for the CMs, maintenance, training, and overhead. Maybe 50% attendance is what they need just to _run_.
> 
> They could cut it down to something a lot lower, but then they would likely have to cut ride, attraction, shopping, and dining options proportionately, which also makes everyone twitchy. So they can't win.




I get it. I don't necessarily agree that 50% is "needed" to run. After all, they make $100+ for limited-attraction After Hour events. But I understand the rock and hard place thing. 

Would I want to see a half-open park? Gosh no. But, between the two, I would choose half-open over dangerously, impossibly full every time.


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> Yes, they can do whatever they want but guests don’t have to deal with it. They can say no. Disney has to find a balance between safety and the guest experience or they’ll open and no one will come- at least not in the numbers Disney needs to make opening worthwhile.  I have no doubt making modifications guests can live with is  their goal.



I dunno, if this has taught me anything, it's that a lot of people just want Disney period, just in some form.  I think people will go.


----------



## cakebaker

TwoMisfits said:


> I would love to know how they'll handle an MK leaving scenario with 25,000 people at the same time, let alone 50,000...it's a mob scene already without having to accommodate worry about germ transmission...



Guests never all leave at the same time. They can control the number of guests in the hub watching fireworks. They can control the flow into the area after fireworks to control exit crowds. In reality, they're never going  to constantly have a 6 ft spread between guests, but coming in closer contact for a few minutes outdoors isn’t the same as hours together indoors. It can be done. They can’t eliminate everything and expect guests to actually come.


----------



## Brianstl

TwoMisfits said:


> I would love to know how they'll handle an MK leaving scenario with 25,000 people at the same time, let alone 50,000...it's a mob scene already without having to accommodate worry about germ transmission...


I am sure they have reviewed all kinds of crowd behavioral studies and crowd management studies before they came up with these numbers.  Disney and Universal have done all kinds of studies on these things over the years that I assume they would have share with the working group while working on the guidelines.


----------



## cdurham1

We had a trip planned starting May 17th.  I have all great fastpasses, etc.  I haven't bothered cancelling anything yet.  May 16th happens to be the last day Disney has "officially" cancelled from what I can tell.  

Now, all of a sudden, I am wondering if they might try opening starting May 17th with an ultra low capacity (maybe 10%) and only let in people that still have existing plans.  They will need some sort of soft open to start ramping up crowds, right?  Seems like a reasonable way to see how crowds are going to behave with the new "normal."

They haven't been allowing plans before June 1 for a while now.  I wonder how many people still have plans on the books right now for May 17th to June 1st.


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> Guests never all leave at the same time.



????

I've got several night time experiences at Disney that say otherwise. Does literally every single person leave at the same time? No. Do the vast majority? Yup. Especially at AK, HS, and EP. It's often literally a shoulder to shoulder mass of people.


----------



## mhautz

Here's an idea to reduce capacity while still making sufficient admissions, just do something like Disney After Hours, multiple times a day? Maybe 9-noon, 1-4, 5-8, 9-12?  It's so ridiculous it might work!


----------



## mhautz

cdurham1 said:


> We had a trip planned starting May 17th.  I have all great fastpasses, etc.  I haven't bothered cancelling anything yet.  May 16th happens to be the last day Disney has "officially" cancelled from what I can tell.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, I am wondering if they might try opening starting May 17th with an ultra low capacity (maybe 10%) and only let in people that still have existing plans.  They will need some sort of soft open to start ramping up crowds, right?  Seems like a reasonable way to see how crowds are going to behave with the new "normal."
> 
> They haven't been allowing plans before June 1 for a while now.  I wonder how many people still have plans on the books right now for May 17th to June 1st.



That was always my hope until I finally rescheduled my May 26th trip a couple days ago.  If our flights wouldn't have been effectively cancelled (a three hour flight became two four hour flights with a two hour layover in between), I would have stuck it out just in case.  As we enter May without any sign they are taking back on non-essential cast members, I just don't know if they could if they want to.


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> ????
> 
> I've got several night time experiences at Disney that say otherwise. Does literally every single person leave at the same time? No. Do the vast majority? Yup. Especially at AK, HS, and EP. It's often literally a shoulder to shoulder mass of people.



Then you have lines to all of the transportation. And if you drove, you then have to take additional parking lot transportation to your car. It’s a big production to get back to ones hotel.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> ????
> 
> I've got several night time experiences at Disney that say otherwise. Does literally every single person leave at the same time? No. Do the vast majority? Yup. Especially at AK, HS, and EP. It's often literally a shoulder to shoulder mass of people.


There have been times yes, but the really huge mass of humanity happens when the crowd from the fireworks is dispersing. Once that thins out, exiting gets more manageable. Limiting the number allowed in the hub and Main Street during fireworks would fox that. My comments were in regards to the MK only. Haven’t given any thought to the other parks, but I’m sure Disney has.


----------



## randumb0

50% capacity is way too high. The Haunted Mansion line would back up to Thunder Mountain. I don't expect Disney to adhere to this


----------



## cdurham1

mhautz said:


> That was always my hope until I finally rescheduled my May 26th trip a couple days ago.  If our flights wouldn't have been effectively cancelled (a three hour flight became two four hour flights with a two hour layover in between), I would have stuck it out just in case.  As we enter May without any sign they are taking back on non-essential cast members, I just don't know if they could if they want to.



Yeah, our flights got changed to a different day after all of our other plans were already in place. So, I cancelled the flights.  In the event that they did open on May 17th, we are now in for a 12 hour drive instead of our direct 2 hour flights.  Yuck.  But I might still do it.


----------



## aladdin94

Encouraging news, and WDW may be able to pull it off with limited capacity at MK, HS and AK. No way Epcot will open any time soon with all the construction going on over there/no international students to work the pavillions. Hopefully, they will have Epcot ready for food and wine


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> REAL NEWS!!!!


This still really isn’t real news. The guidelines outlined during this call did not come from the mouths of WDW President or Universal’s representative (I can’t remember their role). These guidelines came from someone else as the starting point/beginning discussions. We still have no idea what any of this means in direct fact for Disney. The only thing this has given us is more to speculate.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> This still really isn’t real news. The guidelines outlined during this call did not come from the mouths of WDW President or Universal’s representative (I can’t remember their role). These guidelines came from someone else as the starting point/beginning discussions. We still have no idea what any of this means in direct fact for Disney. The only thing this has given us is more to speculate.


Actually the task force that presented these guidelines is comprised by many including Josh D'Amaro president of WDW  and John Sprouls CEO of UOR


----------



## MoeJ

cdurham1 said:


> Now, all of a sudden, I am wondering if they might try opening starting May 17th with an ultra low capacity (maybe 10%) and only let in people that still have existing plans.  They will need some sort of soft open to start ramping up crowds, right?  Seems like a reasonable way to see how crowds are going to behave with the new "normal."
> 
> They haven't been allowing plans before June 1 for a while now.  I wonder how many people still have plans on the books right now for May 17th to June 1st.



I've been wondering something similar for our June 2-6 trip, but with attendance ramped up a bit more than your period in late May.

SE Fla., where I live, just announced limited openings for parks & golf courses starting tomorrow (with restrictions, of course). And this tri-county area of the state is the hotspot.

The Orlando area has really seemed to do well and I sincerely believe the parks closing is a large part of that.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> Actually the task force that presented these guidelines is comprised by many including Josh D'Amaro president of WDW  and John Sprouls CEO of UOR


Yes but they are not the one who presented these guidelines during the call. It was someone else.


----------



## e_yerger

These calls are not press conferences - they are internal meetings that are required by some Florida law to be presented publicly.


----------



## Eric Smith

e_yerger said:


> These calls are not press conferences - they are internal meetings that are required by some Florida law to be presented publicly.


This is still news.  Its what was discussed in the call.  It gives an idea of what the rules could be for parks to reopen.


----------



## e_yerger

Eric Smith said:


> This is still news.  Its what was discussed in the call.  It gives an idea of what the rules could be for parks to reopen.


Yeahh - i’m not trying to be a negative nacey. I am excited to see discussions about moving forward with opening up the Florida economy. But we have to be real with ourselves that this news don’t leave us in any different situation than where we were before them. It’s still speculation and Disney has every right to do something differently for when they open. We won’t have any clear idea what Disney’s re-opening procedures will look like until we get a direct press release from them.


----------



## C&Jx2

So are the mandates listed in various articles just proposed mandates? Or actual ones?


----------



## e_yerger

C&Jx2 said:


> So are the mandates listed in various articles just proposed mandates? Or actual ones?


Just proposed and is just the beginning of the discussion. There has been no official press release from Disney or Universal for what their parks will look like upon opening.


----------



## only hope

Marionnette said:


> They’ll stagger the stopping points so that you’re not standing right next to someone further ahead or behind in the serpentine.
> 
> I’m more curious as to how they will handle holding areas for shows like Muppets, Philharmagic, etc.



They can have everyone wait in the queue except for a handful of people spread out in the "lobby" area,  pass glasses out at the entrance, and have guests go directly from the queue to the theater from the queue instead of gathering together in front of the doors. It would mean less shows per hour but it's better than not running.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Pickle Rick said:


> I dunno, if this has taught me anything, it's that a lot of people just want Disney period, just in some form.  I think people will go.


This was known eons ago.


----------



## Tigger's ally

e_yerger said:


> This still really isn’t real news. The guidelines outlined during this call did not come from the mouths of WDW President or Universal’s representative (I can’t remember their role). These guidelines came from someone else as the starting point/beginning discussions. We still have no idea what any of this means in direct fact for Disney. The only thing this has given us is more to speculate.


Was in new information?  Then it was news.


----------



## Runnsally

aladdin94 said:


> Encouraging news, and WDW may be able to pull it off with limited capacity at MK, HS and AK. No way Epcot will open any time soon with all the construction going on over there/no international students to work the pavillions. Hopefully, they will have Epcot ready for food and wine


World Showcase with walking in one direction only is probably the best WDW locale for social distancing.


----------



## Vern60

Runnsally said:


> World Showcase with walking in one direction only is probably the best WDW locale for social distancing.


I hope we can have a debate about which direction would be best! Are you a clockwiser or a counter? And what if it's counter, you enter enter through the International gateway and want to go to Britain for some fish n chips? Long walk there.


----------



## Kadorto

Vern60 said:


> I hope we can have a debate about which direction would be best! Are you a clockwiser or a counter? And what if it's counter, you enter enter through the International gateway and want to go to Britain for some fish n chips? Long walk there.


They'll have a boat for that


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> This still really isn’t real news. The guidelines outlined during this call did not come from the mouths of WDW President or Universal’s representative (I can’t remember their role). These guidelines came from someone else as the starting point/beginning discussions. We still have no idea what any of this means in direct fact for Disney. The only thing this has given us is more to speculate.


They beat the crap out of “my friend the insider” rumors


----------



## Mit88

There are (from my quick calculation, so they may be off) 29,805 “rooms” on Disney property. All Disney resorts, including Swan+Dolphin, but not including off-site. 

Assuming the average room will have 4 people in it (I realize some may have more, some less), that puts us at 119,220 people staying in on property, Disney owned and operated hotels. 

(These are just google capacity numbers, so, just guesstimating)

Magic Kingdom Capacity - ~100,000
Epcot - ~50,000 
Hollywood Studios ~75,000
Animal Kingdom ~ 60,000

Cut those in half, and you get a WDW wide capacity of 142,500

Excluding EPCOT since its widely speculated on here that it wont open until much later

WDW Parks Capacity - without EPCOT — 117,500

Let’s just say the water parks open, which they probably wont be. There’s no capacity number, so I’ll say 25,000 for each at 100%, so 25,000 for both

WDW Parks Capacity — With EPCOT — With Waterparks — 167,500
WDW Parks Capacity — Without EPCOT — With Waterparks — 142,500


Reminder, this is just what I found doing a quick search and assuming its 4 people per room occupied at Disney.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> There are (from my quick calculation, so they may be off) 29,805 “rooms” on Disney property. All Disney resorts, including Swan+Dolphin, but not including off-site.
> 
> Assuming the average room will have 4 people in it (I realize some may have more, some less), that puts us at 119,220 people staying in on property, Disney owned and operated hotels.
> 
> (These are just google capacity numbers, so, just guesstimating)
> 
> Magic Kingdom Capacity - ~100,000
> Epcot - ~50,000
> Hollywood Studios ~75,000
> Animal Kingdom ~ 60,000
> 
> Cut those in half, and you get a WDW wide capacity of 142,500
> 
> Excluding EPCOT since its widely speculated on here that it wont open until much later
> 
> WDW Parks Capacity - without EPCOT — 117,500
> 
> Let’s just say the water parks open, which they probably wont be. There’s no capacity number, so I’ll say 25,000 for each at 100%, so 25,000 for both
> 
> WDW Parks Capacity — With EPCOT — With Waterparks — 167,500
> WDW Parks Capacity — Without EPCOT — With Waterparks — 142,500
> 
> 
> Reminder, this is just what I found doing a quick search and assuming its 4 people per room occupied at Disney.


EPCOT is not 50,000 capacity.. more like 125,000


----------



## WishesCameTrue

cdurham1 said:


> We had a trip planned starting May 17th.  I have all great fastpasses, etc.  I haven't bothered cancelling anything yet.  May 16th happens to be the last day Disney has "officially" cancelled from what I can tell.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, I am wondering if they might try opening starting May 17th with an ultra low capacity (maybe 10%) and only let in people that still have existing plans.  They will need some sort of soft open to start ramping up crowds, right?  Seems like a reasonable way to see how crowds are going to behave with the new "normal."
> 
> They haven't been allowing plans before June 1 for a while now.  I wonder how many people still have plans on the books right now for May 17th to June 1st.


Our trip is May 24-29, YC and everything is still on MDE. I just checked and I could check in hotel if I wanted and order magic bands but haven’t done either. Cancelled flights after they were changing things around so an 8 1/2 drive for us which is very doable. I guess I haven’t cancelled as I thought maybe a soft opening as well but I am thinking we will know for sure by the end of the week. I have a trip for June 14-19 just in case, but would move to earlier in June if it‘s available.  Suggested modifications are very doable as far as I am concerned. My only no go was a required mask all the time. Although Epcot not being open would be a huge disappointment, and I would need to change resorts. I could use some pixie dust (as could we all) so here’s hoping for some Disney soon!


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> EPCOT is not 50,000 capacity.. more like 125,000



50,000 according to the Orlando Sentinal and 95,000 according to someone who has “confidential” access to numbers on Quora. I went with the small 50,000 number, though its a very questionable number as there are a lot of people at EPCOT and its very spread out but you will never be in a completely empty area of the park. 

95,000 people at 100% Capacity changes the numbers to 

With EPCOT, With Water Parks - 190,000 people
Without EPCOT, Without Water Parks - 165,000

100,000 people at 100% Capacity

With EPCOT, With Water Parks - 192,500 people
With EPCOT, Without Water Parks - 167,500 people

125,000 people at 100% Capactiy


With EPCOT, With Water Parks - 205,000 people
With EPCOT, Without Waterparks - 180,000 people



These calculations are all under assumptions that the numbers are right. But it seems are though they could potentially allow more than just Disney Resort guests into 50% combined capacity parks. This also doesnt include people that spend the day off property, and no one at Disney Springs, or people that hang out for the day at the Hotel. But it doesnt take into account the amount of Castmembers and whether or not theyre factored into the capacity, I would assume they are though

Personally, I dont think they go with 50% capacity, I think it’ll be around 35-40%, and I don’t believe EPCOT will be open to start, I DO think the other 3 COULD realistically be open day 1, I’m almost certain the Water Parks wont be open during Phase 1 or 2.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Runnsally said:


> World Showcase with walking in one direction only is probably the best WDW locale for social distancing.



Wasn't there some kind of potential plan released that had Epcot down as the park not to open right away? Was posted a while back. I think it also had MK down as the sole park to open in Phase 1.

Even if that doesn't happen, I can't see Epcot opening right away. MK/AK/HS, I can see these 3 parks all opening at once.

Anybody know what I'm talking with that potential plan that came out?


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> Just proposed and is just the beginning of the discussion. There has been no official press release from Disney or Universal for what their parks will look like upon opening.


Both companies were involved in discussions for this though.


----------



## gotomu212

For DL, read Gov Newsome’s phased reopening plan. He said Phase 3 for CA is months, not weeks away and includes spas, gyms, and live sports without audience. 
Phase 4 would be lifting of all restrictions and allowing concerts, conventions and live audiences. Phase 4 requires that therapeutics have been developed but I couldn’t find what exactly that encompasses.  

Unless DL gets a special exception they sound like a Phase 4 to me, and just looking at how conversions seem to be progressing it seems there’s a high chance WDW opens well before DL.


----------



## Mit88

gotomu212 said:


> For DL, read Gov Newsome’s phased reopening plan. He said Phase 3 for CA is months, not weeks away and includes spas, gyms, and live sports without audience.
> Phase 4 would be lifting of all restrictions and allowing concerts, conventions and live audiences. Phase 4 requires that therapeutics have been developed but I couldn’t find what exactly that encompasses.
> 
> Unless DL gets a special exception they sound like a Phase 4 to me, and just looking at how conversions seem to be progressing it seems there’s a high chance WDW opens well before DL.



I hope Newsom has an open mind about reopening and hes not dead set on opening California as slow as his plans seem. He’s taking a very safe approach, which is smart. Better to be safe, than sorry. But if we start opening states up and dont see spikes and more big gatherings come into play in those states and cases still dont spike, and California is still opening up at a snails pace, the people that were once worshipping Newsom’s COVID-19 approach, will turn on him very quickly. 

Then again, he says things that seem strict, but look at their beaches over the weekend. Yet you hear from Californians how Florida citizens are “Morons” when they go to beaches and how California residents are doing what is told and staying home, which is very far from the truth. 

At Newsom’s pace, the market strategist that said January 1st would be when Disney would reopen their parks would seem like a generous prediction.


----------



## EmJ

Mit88 said:


> I hope Newsom has an open mind about reopening and hes not dead set on opening California as slow as his plans seem. He’s taking a very safe approach, which is smart. Better to be safe, than sorry. But if we start opening states up and dont see spikes and more big gatherings come into play in those states and cases still dont spike, and California is still opening up at a snails pace, the people that were once worshipping Newsom’s COVID-19 approach, will turn on him very quickly.
> 
> Then again, he says things that seem strict, but look at their beaches over the weekend. Yet you hear from Californians how Florida citizens are “Morons” when they go to beaches and how California residents are doing what is told and staying home, which is very far from the truth.
> 
> At Newsom’s pace, the market strategist that said January 1st would be when Disney would reopen their parks would seem like a generous prediction.


Newsom said the data and science would drive how fast the state progresses through the phases. If things start to reopen and there is no spike in cases, no second wave, hospitals and first responders are coping, PPE is available (not just to medial professionals, but police, daycare workers, grocery clerks, etc.), then I would expect him to move rapidly through the phases. If those things don’t happen and there is a surge in cases/hospitalizations/deaths instead, then he would move more slowly.


----------



## Jrb1979

EmJ said:


> Newsom said the data and science would drive how fast the state progresses through the phases. If things start to reopen and there is no spike in cases, no second wave, hospitals and first responders are coping, PPE is available (not just to medial professionals, but police, daycare workers, grocery clerks, etc.), then I would expect him to move rapidly through the phases. If those things don’t happen and there is a surge in cases/hospitalizations/deaths instead, then he would move more slowly.


That's the way we are doing it here in Canada. IMO that's the best way to go. I hope Disney doesn't rush to open and takes every safety precaution.


----------



## jerry557

So phase 4 requires basically a treatment or a vaccine.

So the question is....if there is never any vaccine, does Disneyland never reopen?


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> So phase 4 requires basically a treatment or a vaccine.
> 
> So the question is....if there is never any vaccine, does Disneyland never reopen?



I think it's clear he'll amend his guidelines if things go well in the earlier phases.  If they don't, it will take longer.  He's taking the safe approach unlike others.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

I wonder at what stage of the year it is feasible for overseas guests to visit, I could potentially see that kicked down the road until there are more treatment options. I am not entirely sure whether travel bans are part of the 'phased' process or whether that is more a governmental decision.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jerry557 said:


> So phase 4 requires basically a treatment or a vaccine.
> 
> So the question is....if there is never any vaccine, does Disneyland never reopen?


Your own post said “treatment or vaccine”... I think having a good treatment would suffice.


----------



## anthony2k7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255432116755628032
Now that's how to do social distancing!


----------



## Eric Smith

Thegoatfeeder said:


> I wonder at what stage of the year it is feasible for overseas guests to visit, I could potentially see that kicked down the road until there are more treatment options. I am not entirely sure whether travel bans are part of the 'phased' process or whether that is more a governmental decision.


International travel will be a national level decision.  I would expect that international travel will be the last thing to open back up.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> Both companies were involved in discussions for this though.


I know this. I can read and I can see that both companies were involved in the discussion. But this does not mean that it is an official press release coming from these companies. Unless I’m wrong? If so I’d really want to see the press releases, with company titleheads or links from company websites, outlying the procedures for opening.


Not to get off topic, but this is such an issue with mainstream media right now. The information we’ve gotten from this task force is not direct news from Disney and Universal. It is still beginning discussions that the president of WDW and CEO of UOR happen to be a part of. Those are 2 very different things.


----------



## Eric Smith

e_yerger said:


> I know this. I can read and I can see that both companies were involved in the discussion. But this does not mean that it is an official press release coming from these companies. Unless I’m wrong? If so I’d really want to see the press releases, with company titleheads or links from company websites, outlying the procedures for opening.
> 
> 
> Not to get off topic, but this is such an issue with mainstream media right now. The information we’ve gotten from this task force is not direct news from Disney and Universal. It is still beginning discussions that the president of WDW and CEO of UOR happen to be a part of. Those are 2 very different things.


I don't believe anyone thinks this is an official press release from Universal or Disney.   Also, the source for this isn't the "mainstream media".   Take it for what it is worth but this tells us where things are likely to be headed for park openings.


----------



## e_yerger

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe anyone thinks this is an official press release from Universal or Disney.   Also, the source for this isn't the "mainstream media".   Take it for what it is worth but this tells us where things are likely to be headed for park openings.


I totally agree with what you’re saying. But there are people on the boards that think this is the gospel truth and are making vacation plans based on it. I’m just trying to keep this in perspective that this is NOT Disney’s official procedures.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe anyone thinks this is an official press release from Universal or Disney.   Also, the source for this isn't the "mainstream media".   Take it for what it is worth but this tells us where things are likely to be headed for park openings.



Oh yes they do on social media. Seriously this is being passed around as a release directly from Disney.


----------



## JaNelson38

Eric Smith said:


> International travel will be a national level decision.  I would expect that international travel will be the last thing to open back up.



Tough to say.  Certain places may take longer than others, but just like in this country, a "one size fits all" process might not be appropriate with regards to international travel resuming.  You may see the US reach agreements with individual countries with regards to international travel resuming based on each country's situation.  There's a limited amount of international airports in the country, so I would think some strict testing measures will be put in place and running before international travel resumes, which shouldn't be too difficult to implement.

I suspect the border and travel with Canada will resume in short order sometime in the next few weeks.  But Europe may be a bit sketchy.  I don't anticipate any non-essential, non-business travel between the US and China/Asia for a long time.


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh yes they do on social media. Seriously this is being passed around as a release directly from Disney.


Just like last week when all I saw were mainstream new sources saying Disney wouldn't open until 2021 as if an external analyst's statements taken slightly out of context are fact.


----------



## Farro

gotomu212 said:


> For DL, read Gov Newsome’s phased reopening plan. He said Phase 3 for CA is months, not weeks away and includes spas, gyms, and live sports without audience.
> *Phase 4 would be lifting of all restrictions and allowing concerts, conventions and live audiences. Phase 4 requires that therapeutics have been developed but I couldn’t find what exactly that encompasses. *
> 
> Unless DL gets a special exception they sound like a Phase 4 to me, and just looking at how conversions seem to be progressing it seems there’s a high chance WDW opens well before DL.



Well, California will be closing soon.
No conventions until treatments for Covid discovered? There goes all their money. 

And for sure Disneyland won't be opening. I agree from the way it's worded seems as if Disneyland would be a no go until a treatment.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Farro said:


> Well, California will be closing soon.
> No conventions until treatments for Covid discovered? There goes all their money.
> 
> And for sure Disneyland won't be opening. I agree from the way it's worded seems as if Disneyland would be a no go until a treatment.


But thousands of lives will be saved...

To be fair, opening Disneyland is probably a lot safer than opening Disney world. As we all know, it’s much more of a local park so the possibility that it would be a haven for the spreading of the disease would likely be significantly less. But given that the two parks are in two different states, on opposite sides of the country, with different responses to the pandemic, it’s fascinating to see how this is dealt.

And it will be incredible to see how Disney may handle opening Disney world possibly several months before Disney land in the media and with PR. Disney world is just so much bigger and, on its face, should be harder to control than Disneyland just given the size of it and the national audience it caters to.


----------



## mhautz

Farro said:


> Well, California will be closing soon.
> No conventions until treatments for Covid discovered? There goes all their money.
> 
> And for sure Disneyland won't be opening. I agree from the way it's worded seems as if Disneyland would be a no go until a treatment.


I feel like Disneyland is a Phase 3.5 business.  It has large crowds, but they're not contained in the way of a concert or sporting event.  If you were going to categorize it, it's probably more accurate to treat Disneyland like a large, crowded shopping center with 50-100 different businesses (or more), and each "business" has to follow necessary protocol to insure they meet proper social distancing requirements.  Some attractions/dining/shopping might not be able to open until Phase 4, but some could reasonably be open sooner.


----------



## Eric Smith

JaNelson38 said:


> Tough to say.  Certain places may take longer than others, but just like in this country, a "one size fits all" process might not be appropriate with regards to international travel resuming.  You may see the US reach agreements with individual countries with regards to international travel resuming based on each country's situation.  There's a limited amount of international airports in the country, so I would think some strict testing measures will be put in place and running before international travel resumes, which shouldn't be too difficult to implement.
> 
> I suspect the border and travel with Canada will resume in short order sometime in the next few weeks.  But Europe may be a bit sketchy.  I don't anticipate any non-essential, non-business travel between the US and China/Asia for a long time.


I totally agree.  I just meant that international travel wouldn't be a decision that is left up to individual states.  It would be handled by the federal government.  I do think you'll see it handled on a country by country basis.


----------



## Hjs33

Mit88 said:


> There are (from my quick calculation, so they may be off) 29,805 “rooms” on Disney property. All Disney resorts, including Swan+Dolphin, but not including off-site.
> 
> Assuming the average room will have 4 people in it (I realize some may have more, some less), that puts us at 119,220 people staying in on property, Disney owned and operated hotels.
> 
> (These are just google capacity numbers, so, just guesstimating)
> 
> Magic Kingdom Capacity - ~100,000
> Epcot - ~50,000
> Hollywood Studios ~75,000
> Animal Kingdom ~ 60,000
> 
> Cut those in half, and you get a WDW wide capacity of 142,500
> 
> Excluding EPCOT since its widely speculated on here that it wont open until much later
> 
> WDW Parks Capacity - without EPCOT — 117,500
> 
> Let’s just say the water parks open, which they probably wont be. There’s no capacity number, so I’ll say 25,000 for each at 100%, so 25,000 for both
> 
> WDW Parks Capacity — With EPCOT — With Waterparks — 167,500
> WDW Parks Capacity — Without EPCOT — With Waterparks — 142,500
> 
> 
> Reminder, this is just what I found doing a quick search and assuming its 4 people per room occupied at Disney.


Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, and Hollywood Studios had a total attendance of 47 million last year.  That averages to about 129,000 a day.  If the above numbers are correct and the total capacity of those parks is 235,000, doesn’t that mean that those parks usually average about 55% of capacity.  So a 50% limit isn’t much of a limit, it’s just slightly less than an average day.


----------



## mhautz

Hjs33 said:


> Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom, and Hollywood Studios had a total attendance of 47 million last year.  That averages to about 129,000 a day.  If the above numbers are correct and the total capacity of those parks is 235,000, doesn’t that mean that those parks usually average about 55% of capacity.  So a 50% limit isn’t much of a limit, it’s just slightly less than an average day.


That's what I was thinking.  I would hope that the consideration is more along the lines of 50% of a typical crowd, not the maximum. 

It's like stores limiting customers to 20%-50% of capacity.  Maybe I'm just lucky where I live, but I have yet to go to a store with such a limit and seen anybody waiting (other than to insure spacing).  The inside feels just as busy as normal, it's just a reminder that capacity is ridiculously high.


----------



## Searc

TropicalDIS said:


> Wasn't there some kind of potential plan released that had Epcot down as the park not to open right away? Was posted a while back. I think it also had MK down as the sole park to open in Phase 1.
> 
> Even if that doesn't happen, I can't see Epcot opening right away. MK/AK/HS, I can see these 3 parks all opening at once.
> 
> Anybody know what I'm talking with that potential plan that came out?


I don't see Epcot reopening right away, strictly due to workforce. Their international students were all sent home, and those students would need to get work visas/permits to return, not to mention travel restrictions from their own countries on travel out of their country and into the US.


----------



## Farro

Searc said:


> I don't see Epcot reopening right away, strictly due to workforce. Their international students were all sent home, and those students would need to get work visas/permits to return, not to mention travel restrictions from their own countries on travel out of their country and into the US.



While it would lose some of it's "authenticity" and charm, they can open the World Showcase with other furloughed cast members if they wanted.

I think Epcot will be the last to open though.


----------



## Searc

e_yerger said:


> I know this. I can read and I can see that both companies were involved in the discussion. But this does not mean that it is an official press release coming from these companies. Unless I’m wrong? If so I’d really want to see the press releases, with company titleheads or links from company websites, outlying the procedures for opening.
> 
> 
> Not to get off topic, but this is such an issue with mainstream media right now. The information we’ve gotten from this task force is not direct news from Disney and Universal. It is still beginning discussions that the president of WDW and CEO of UOR happen to be a part of. Those are 2 very different things.


----------



## Searc

Eric Smith said:


> *I don't believe anyone thinks this is an official press release from Universal or Disney*.   Also, the source for this isn't the "mainstream media".   Take it for what it is worth but this tells us where things are likely to be headed for park openings.


Then we aren't reading the same thread. Some posters are treating this info like it's some kind of official missive from Disney as far as what they'll be doing on reopening. It isn't. They are ideas thrown out in a meeting. Two very different things.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

gottalovepluto said:


> Those poor families and kids. That’s going to be a very difficult program to restart anytime soon given who they’re hosting.


We were told over 3000 wish trips were rescheduled in the last 6 weeks... i really hope those kids /families can tough it out... it was all started because of one girls wish and it took so long to come together she did not make it to her wish, they(he) did not want that to ever happen again.  Our son is a survivor but many people we met along the way were not.  Definitely prayers going there way.


----------



## goofystitch

cdurham1 said:


> We had a trip planned starting May 17th.  I have all great fastpasses, etc.  I haven't bothered cancelling anything yet.  May 16th happens to be the last day Disney has "officially" cancelled from what I can tell.
> 
> Now, all of a sudden, I am wondering if they might try opening starting May 17th with an ultra low capacity (maybe 10%) and only let in people that still have existing plans.  They will need some sort of soft open to start ramping up crowds, right?  Seems like a reasonable way to see how crowds are going to behave with the new "normal."
> 
> They haven't been allowing plans before June 1 for a while now.  I wonder how many people still have plans on the books right now for May 17th to June 1st.


I cancelled our DVC SSR for May 25 to June 1 last week and at times I wish I wouldn't have. But, my adult kids are worried about losing their jobs so they are fine with not going. I'm sure lots of other people are in the same boat.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

goofystitch said:


> I cancelled our DVC SSR for May 25 to June 1 last week and at times I wish I wouldn't have. But, my adult kids are worried about losing their jobs so they are fine with not going. I'm sure lots of other people are in the same boat.


I canceled our July trip and am glad I did.  We would have liked to go but there's still a lot of uncertainty and the virus isn't going away between now and the fall.  Fauci said yesterday that we shouldn't restart sports any time soon and that seems applicable to Disney as well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Searc said:


> I don't see Epcot reopening right away, strictly due to workforce. Their international students were all sent home, and those students would need to get work visas/permits to return, not to mention travel restrictions from their own countries on travel out of their country and into the US.


They could still open like they do every morning with half the park roped off.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?


----------



## goofystitch

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?


Yes, Gov DeSantis is supposed to announce plans today.


----------



## xuxa777

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?


Yes he is outlining his plan for Florida opening today


----------



## cakebaker

Disneyfan754321 said:


> We were told over 3000 wish trips were rescheduled in the last 6 weeks... i really hope those kids /families can tough it out... it was all started because of one girls wish and it took so long to come together she did not make it to her wish, they(he) did not want that to ever happen again.  Our son is a survivor but many people we met along the way were not.  Definitely prayers going there way.


My daughter is a teacher. The brother of one of her students was a wish kid and was scheduled to visit just after the closing. They had never been and her student talked to her about the upcoming trip for months, so excited to get to go. He will not make it to his trip. It's heartbreaking and really puts into perspective just how small our concerns are regarding our upcoming trip.


----------



## randumb0

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?



Yes later today


----------



## tinkerhon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?



He was on one of the news shows last night, but didn't specifically mention Disney - one thing that he would not commit to is lifting the travel ban from hotspots ( we are in nyc) - the 14 day quarantine still active with no end in sight


----------



## TDSAXX

randumb0 said:


> Yes later today


Does anyone know what time he’ll be speaking?


----------



## Jacq7414

tinkerhon said:


> He was on one of the news shows last night, but didn't specifically mention Disney - one thing that he would not commit to is lifting the travel ban from hotspots ( we are in nyc) - the 14 day quarantine still active with no end in sight


I wonder how long that will last for.


----------



## tinkerhon

Jacq7414 said:


> I wonder how long that will last for.



All he could commit to is saying that it's being discussed - would not commit to ANY timeframe at all - just said they don't want to have the cases in the state spike because of visitors from hotspots


----------



## jlwhitney

He has also said Phase 1 wouldn't be a big jump since we have been doing half of Phase 1 already. I suspect Phase 1 will be offically friday/monday date with Mid may for retail, salons, phase 2 stuff. Since phase 1 is basically what we are there shouldn't be any major spikes or issues so getting to Phase 2 should be easy.


----------



## Searc

Tigger's ally said:


> They could still open like they do every morning with half the park roped off.


People will not be satisfied with three rides (assuming SE stays closed) available for the entire day and literally nothing else to do.


----------



## SierraT

Jacq7414 said:


> I wonder how long that will last for.


There was talk yesterday that flights from Brazil/South America could be cut off, but haven’t they been coming in all this time?  I sincerely don’t know the answer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> People will not be satisfied with three rides (assuming SE stays closed) available for the entire day and literally nothing else to do.




I have a feeling the SE refurb will not be happening.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> I have a feeling the SE refurb will not be happening.


You may be right. I have a feeling a lot of things will not be happening.


----------



## mhautz

tinkerhon said:


> He was on one of the news shows last night, but didn't specifically mention Disney - one thing that he would not commit to is lifting the travel ban from hotspots ( we are in nyc) - the 14 day quarantine still active with no end in sight


Travel bans seem to be the only thing DeSantis has consistently advocated as a means of reducing spread, so I guess that shouldn't be too surprising that he would consider keeping them in place.  (Just an observation, I'm trying really hard to avoid my opinion on this )


----------



## OnceUponATime15

New Mickey Blog .. 

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/04/28/few-hard-truths-about-re-opening-disney-parks/


----------



## rpb718

OnceUponATime15 said:


> New Mickey Blog ..
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/04/28/few-hard-truths-about-re-opening-disney-parks/



They need to change their tagline to "Less Magic. More Stress."


----------



## SierraT

mhautz said:


> Travel bans seem to be the only thing DeSantis has consistently advocated as a means of reducing spread, so I guess that shouldn't be too surprising that he would consider keeping them in place.  (Just an observation, I'm trying really hard to avoid my opinion on this )


It sounds like you may know the answer.  Have flights from South America been allowed in to Florida through this?  There are so many families in South Florida with family from Brazil, etc..  I’m more curious and earnestly have no opinion on it either way.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> New Mickey Blog ..
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/04/28/few-hard-truths-about-re-opening-disney-parks/




I always love his take.


----------



## xuxa777

From the Orange County task force meeting this morning, they feel the parks, Disney and Universal should open at their own discretion, not the county's

_They will be permitted to open at their own discretion with their internally determined level of safe capacities throughout the various [reopening] phases.

Demings said that large venues like Disney, Universal, Orlando City soccer, and more have the capacity to practice social distancing and “be ready to go with short notice”._


----------



## armerida

TDSAXX said:


> Does anyone know what time he’ll be speaking?


And where we can listen? The Florida Channel again?


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> And where we can listen? The Florida Channel again?


they haven't announced yet. Nothing on the Florida Channel or any of the news organizations


----------



## gotomu212

mhautz said:


> I feel like Disneyland is a Phase 3.5 business.  It has large crowds, but they're not contained in the way of a concert or sporting event.  If you were going to categorize it, it's probably more accurate to treat Disneyland like a large, crowded shopping center with 50-100 different businesses (or more), and each "business" has to follow necessary protocol to insure they meet proper social distancing requirements.  Some attractions/dining/shopping might not be able to open until Phase 4, but some could reasonably be open sooner.



To me, DL feels more like a very large convention where people are visiting many booths/exhibits and mix together for large periods of time. I think the shopping center analogy isnt the best fit since I go to a shopping center to visit 2 or 3 stores and maybe 1 restaurant and leave and don’t wander in and out of every store (at least not since I was 15 and Mall Rats was my movie). Phase 3 seems like anywhere that thousands gather at once would be off limits (but like everyone said that’s today’s guidance and bound to change as time passes).


----------



## Eric Smith

Searc said:


> Then we aren't reading the same thread. Some posters are treating this info like it's some kind of official missive from Disney as far as what they'll be doing on reopening. It isn't. They are ideas thrown out in a meeting. Two very different things.


This info does give insight as to what the restrictions are likely to be when the parks reopen.  You can disagree, but people are free to think what they want.


----------



## Eric Smith

Searc said:


> People will not be satisfied with three rides (assuming SE stays closed) available for the entire day and literally nothing else to do.


Spaceship Earth hadn't closed before the park closed.


----------



## mhautz

SierraT said:


> It sounds like you may know the answer.  Have flights from South America been allowed in to Florida through this?  There are so many families in South Florida with family from Brazil, etc..  I’m more curious and earnestly have no opinion on it either way.


Honestly I don't know.  My comment was directed at domestic travel bans implemented by Florida Governor DeSantis.  He implemented mandatory 14 day quarantines for visitors from certain parts of the United States.  He technically does not have the power to make any such requirements of international travelers, as those decisions are made at the United States government level, and not by the states. 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/from-other-countries.htmlThe above link shows the current international travel bans.  It does not appear that travel is currently banned from South America to the United States, but I can't speak to whether there actually is any travel.


----------



## SierraT

mhautz said:


> Honestly I don't know.  My comment was directed at domestic travel bans implemented by Florida Governor DeSantis.  He implemented mandatory 14 day quarantines for visitors from certain parts of the United States.  He technically does not have the power to make any such requirements of international travelers, as those decisions are made at the United States government level, and not by the states.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/from-other-countries.htmlThe above link shows the current international travel bans.  It does not appear that travel is currently banned from South America to the United States, but I can't speak to whether there actually is any travel.


Thank you very much, I didn’t think so.  It kind of shocked me when I heard it asked yesterday.


----------



## Searc

Eric Smith said:


> Spaceship Earth hadn't closed before the park closed.


It's closed right now, isn't it?


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> While it would lose some of it's "authenticity" and charm, they can open the World Showcase with other furloughed cast members if they wanted.
> 
> I think Epcot will be the last to open though.


Disney is going to have to plan opening without the exchange program worker and plan to operate that way for a long time. It isn’t just travel restrictions.  We are coming up on election and the vast majority of Americans are  not going to have an appetite to issue visas to people for jobs with a sky high unemployment rate.  I expect this to become a big issue in the next couple months.  It makes a good sound bite for candidates.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> It's closed right now, isn't it?



The official closure was end of May I think. Unless you mean it's closed because everything is.


----------



## RamblingMad

yankeesfan123 said:


> But thousands of lives will be saved...
> 
> To be fair, opening Disneyland is probably a lot safer than opening Disney world. As we all know, it’s much more of a local park so the possibility that it would be a haven for the spreading of the disease would likely be significantly less. But given that the two parks are in two different states, on opposite sides of the country, with different responses to the pandemic, it’s fascinating to see how this is dealt.
> 
> And it will be incredible to see how Disney may handle opening Disney world possibly several months before Disney land in the media and with PR. Disney world is just so much bigger and, on its face, should be harder to control than Disneyland just given the size of it and the national audience it caters to.



Disneyland is far more compressed than MK. It’s much faster to go ride to ride, which means social distancing will be far more difficult. I think it’s likely we’ll see MK open before DL.


----------



## Eric Smith

Searc said:


> It's closed right now, isn't it?


Everything is closed right now obviously.  If you actually want to discuss this, Spaceship Earth was due to close on May 26.  The refurb hasn't started yet and they may back off of it if money is an issue.  I think finishing all the construction in future world will take precedence over a Spaceship Earth rehab.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> The official closure was end of May I think. Unless you mean it's closed because everything is.


I meant because everything is closed right now, so it possibly may not be reopening with everything else when Epcot opens...I thought that was obvious (thank you for getting it, btw), but I guess not.


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> Disneyland is far more compressed than MK. It’s much faster to go ride to ride, which means social distancing will be far more difficult. I think it’s likely we’ll see MK open before DL.


I don't know how they could make some of those Disneyland queues work.  Older rides have switchbacks that are maybe one person wide.  They'd have to use like every four rows just to maintain six feet of distance.


----------



## mikejuliestl

Eric Smith said:


> Everything is closed right now obviously.  If you actually want to discuss this, Spaceship Earth was due to close on May 26.  The refurb hasn't started yet and they may back off of it if money is an issue.  I think finishing all the construction in future world will take precedence over a Spaceship Earth rehab.



This makes me happy - we have a June and a July trip planned and seeing SE refurb made me sad that we wouldnt be able to ride it before the changes.   At least now we have a chance** - two actually to get on it before it gets updated.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

mhautz said:


> Honestly I don't know.  My comment was directed at domestic travel bans implemented by Florida Governor DeSantis.  He implemented mandatory 14 day quarantines for visitors from certain parts of the United States.  He technically does not have the power to make any such requirements of international travelers, as those decisions are made at the United States government level, and not by the states.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/from-other-countries.htmlThe above link shows the current international travel bans.  It does not appear that travel is currently banned from South America to the United States, but I can't speak to whether there actually is any travel.


Argentina has banned all commercial flights until Sept. 1.  Various other South American countries have imposed less onerous restrictions.  Of course, that's different that a US ban.


----------



## rpb718

mikejuliestl said:


> This makes me happy - we have a June and a July trip planned and seeing SE refurb made me sad that we wouldnt be able to ride it before the changes.   At least now we have a chance** - two actually to get on it before it gets updated.



I have a feeling the ride won't be refurbed for a few years, at least.  If they do anything, it's provide some TLC to what they have to make it last.


----------



## yulilin3

For those interested in the Orange Co task force, here's the call from yesterday, some has been already discussed here but the main guy says that they are waiting for the Gov. announcement to give a go for all the industries, but he thinks that giving everyone guidelines this weekend, will give companies time to prepare for reopening and he thinks that would occur May 11th (not necessarily WDW but malls which would include Disney Springs) 
He also spoke about how long to wait between phases, they are looking at 2 to 3 weeks per phase then look at the numbers for a couple of days then move onto the next phase if the numbers are satisfactory
*http://netapps.ocfl.net/Mod/meetings/17/1156*


----------



## chad_1138

mikejuliestl said:


> This makes me happy - we have a June and a July trip planned and seeing SE refurb made me sad that we wouldnt be able to ride it before the changes.   At least now we have a chance** - two actually to get on it before it gets updated.


We are hoping the same thing for our July trip.  I am really hoping they will open Epcot.  Honestly, it makes sense simply from a social distancing standpoint, so much space for people to spread out (at least in world showcase).  Not to mention the sheer number of restaurants that I'm sure people have reservations at that would get cancelled.


----------



## RamblingMad

Eric Smith said:


> I don't know how they could make some of those Disneyland queues work.  Older rides have switchbacks that are maybe one person wide.  They'd have to use like every four rows just to maintain six feet of distance.



I think, they’re going to have to switch to virtual queues. It’s the classic dark rides, where I see them having the biggest challenge with queues with the switch backs that you mention.


----------



## Eric Smith

mikejuliestl said:


> This makes me happy - we have a June and a July trip planned and seeing SE refurb made me sad that we wouldnt be able to ride it before the changes.   At least now we have a chance** - two actually to get on it before it gets updated.


This makes me happy as well.  We had a trip planned for April 26 which would have been our last chance to ride it as it currently stands.  I'd like to ride it at least one more time before it changes.


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> For those interested in the Orange Co task force, here's the call from yesterday, some has been already discussed here but the main guy says that they are waiting for the Gov. announcement to give a go for all the industries, but he thinks that giving everyone guidelines this weekend, will give companies time to prepare for reopening and he thinks that would occur May 11th (not necessarily WDW but malls which would include Disney Springs)
> He also spoke about how long to wait between phases, they are looking at 2 to 3 weeks per phase then look at the numbers for a couple of days then move onto the next phase if the numbers are satisfactory
> *http://netapps.ocfl.net/Mod/meetings/17/1156*



With Simon Property already planning malls reopening, I can see Disney Springs opening too.

The challenge is where to go when it rains. That’s when I see people getting close to stay dry.

The other challenge is what retailers will be ready to open up. I can see some staying closed longer than others.


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

mhautz said:


> Honestly I don't know.  My comment was directed at domestic travel bans implemented by Florida Governor DeSantis.  He implemented mandatory 14 day quarantines for visitors from certain parts of the United States.  He technically does not have the power to make any such requirements of international travelers, as those decisions are made at the United States government level, and not by the states.



Unfortunately, this may be true.  We have reservations for late June. Coming from southern New Jersey could impact this. Sadly we always get lumped with northern Jersey.  The cases in southern Jersey have been manageable and really shouldn't impact us in the same way as the north.  Wouldn't it be ironic to allow people from another continent, South America, yet not allow a US citizen to visit.


----------



## dina444444

Eric Smith said:


> This makes me happy as well.  We had a trip planned for April 26 which would have been our last chance to ride it as it currently stands.  I'd like to ride it at least one more time before it changes.


Disney’s fp system still think SE is going down for refurb FYI. It wasn’t available for FPs when we booked ours for our hopeful 4th of July trip.


----------



## Mit88

Spaceship Earth was supposed to go down on May 25th, or 26th with Ratatouille rumored to open up around the date of SE’s closure. The latter obviously isn’t happening on the same date.

SE plans seemed far enough along planned that I think they still go through with it, but maybe not as soon as they were supposed to. They know it needs updating, so eventually it’ll have to be done.


----------



## yulilin3

RamblingMad said:


> With Simon Property already planning malls reopening, I can see Disney Springs opening too.
> 
> The challenge is where to go when it rains. That’s when I see people getting close to stay dry.
> 
> The other challenge is what retailers will be ready to open up. I can see some staying closed longer than others.


Simon (Florida Mall) has not reopened here, I think everyone is just waiting on the Governor's guidelines. DS is unique because more than half of the stores are not Disney, I'm sure some will be ready to go as soon as they get the go ahead


----------



## Mit88

4Ds4Diz said:


> Unfortunately, this may be true.  We have reservations for late June. Coming from southern New Jersey could impact this. Sadly we always get lumped with northern Jersey.  The cases in southern Jersey have been manageable and really shouldn't impact us in the same way as the north.  Wouldn't it be ironic to allow people from another continent, South America, yet not allow a US citizen to visit.



I live in Orange County, NY which is about 60 miles north of NYC, we had 0 new reported cases in the last 24 hours. But I’m sure we’d be lumped into the NYC ban


----------



## yankeesfan123

RamblingMad said:


> I think, they’re going to have to switch to virtual queues. It’s the classic dark rides, where I see them having the biggest challenge with queues with the switch backs that you mention.


Switchbacks are incredibly easy to manipulate with the chains. Even the queues with the solid metal beams separating the switchbacks have chains consistently in every lane.


----------



## ryman471

RamblingMad said:


> I think, they’re going to have to switch to virtual queues. It’s the classic dark rides, where I see them having the biggest challenge with queues with the switch backs that you mention.


any switchbacks or standby lines close to each other can install plexiglass so there is a physical barrier between the 2 rows beside each other.


----------



## RamblingMad

ryman471 said:


> any switchbacks or standby lines close to each other can install plexiglass so there is a physical barrier between the 2 rows beside each other.



How do you keep that plexiglass sanitary?


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> I think, they’re going to have to switch to virtual queues. It’s the classic dark rides, where I see them having the biggest challenge with queues with the switch backs that you mention.



DL is also behind WDW in technology. Maybe it's improved some since I've been there (2017), but they were still using hand stamps! WDW may have an advantage here because of the magic bands and technology for VQs are already in place.


----------



## SierraT

I hope I can post links.  Unsure how accurate this linked site is and the last map update was 4/8.  I found it so odd that CA didn’t have a quarantine mandate for out of state visitors given the lockdowns they have in place for residents.  Anyway, it’s interesting, if anything.  For the record, I don’t think people (at least I hope not) will be still confined to their houses 4 to 5 weeks from now and made to quarantine for driving to the next state.  God, I hope not anyway.  People will go insane.

https://www.pewtrusts.org/en/resear...eckpoints-discourage-travelers-between-states


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> DL is also behind WDW in technology. Maybe it's improved some since I've been there (2017), but they were still using hand stamps! WDW may have an advantage here because of the magic bands and technology for VQs are already in place.


DL has improved. Disneyland uses boarding groups for Rise as well. Disneyland also has a digital FP system in MaxPass.


----------



## Ariel620

Is there a list of US places that are included in the travel ban (besides NYC)?


----------



## ryman471

RamblingMad said:


> How do you keep that plexiglass sanitary?


same way they are going to keep the hand rails sanitary, cleaning but not often, lol. just need to keep your hands off of it


----------



## SierraT

Ariel620 said:


> Is there a list of US places that are included in the travel ban (besides NYC)?


According to the map, NJ, NY, CT and LA.


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel620 said:


> Is there a list of US places that are included in the travel ban (besides NYC)?


For Florida people coming from NY, NJ, CT and LA will be asked to self isolate for 14 days. This executive order expires May 9th but the National Guard are on mission until the end of May. National Guard is the one screening passengers and giving them the guidelines
So it's not really a ban of coming, people just have to self isolate for 14 days


----------



## yulilin3

ryman471 said:


> same way they are going to keep the hand rails sanitary, cleaning but not often, lol. just need to keep your hands off of it


No Winnie the Pooh virus, ahem, I mean honey wall


----------



## Ddtao87

yulilin3 said:


> For Florida people coming from NY, NJ, CT and LA will be asked to self isolate for 14 days. This executive order expires May 9th but the National Guard are on mission until the end of May. National Guard is the one screening passengers and giving them the guidelines”
> So it's not really a ban of coming, people just have to self isolate for 14 days



We are supposed to be flying into MCO from Newark end of September. Hoping the self quarantine for 14 days mandate will be lifted before then. I’ve been closely watching this thread for updates, but I guess it doesn’t really make a difference for me personally whether or not Disney is open if those of us from “hotspots“ cant travel there anyway


----------



## Mit88

Ddtao87 said:


> We are supposed to be flying into MCO from Newark end of September. Hoping the self quarantine for 14 days mandate will be lifted before then. I’ve been closely watching this thread for updates, but I guess it doesn’t really make a difference for me personally whether or not Disney is open if those of us from “hotspots“ cant travel there anyway



September you should definitely be OK, unless things get much worse once things open back up, which is a possibility. But I think they’ll extend the ban until around Memorial Day weekend, depending of course how things are going. If Disney opens in June, I would assume everyone from the tri-state area would be given the OK to travel down there without the 14 day quarantine.


----------



## SierraT

Ddtao87 said:


> We are supposed to be flying into MCO from Newark end of September. Hoping the self quarantine for 14 days mandate will be lifted before then. I’ve been closely watching this thread for updates, but I guess it doesn’t really make a difference for me personally whether or not Disney is open if those of us from “hotspots“ cant travel there anyway


Nah, they know a lot of their revenue comes from the NY area.  I really don’t think Florida will extend it longer than they have to.  Again, could be wrong but it seems like Desantis has been pretty reasonable and wants things back to somewhat normal sooner than later.  Some states are mandating people stay in indefinitely and that just isn’t feasible in my opinion.

Sorry if I’m off topic, hard to do in this case.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> I live in Orange County, NY which is about 60 miles north of NYC, we had 0 new reported cases in the last 24 hours. But I’m sure we’d be lumped into the NYC ban


I have friends upstate and same thing.  Very low cases, no deaths but they are still bound to the mandate.  It stinks for them.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Not sure where the black lines came from
*Guidelines:*


“Tape marking of six feet apart in ride/attraction queues”
[*]“Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random”

*Mandates:*




“All employees required to wear face masks”
“Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles”
“Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit”
“Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)”
“All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home”
“Wipe down of all railings and surfaces regularly”

The task force is also mandating a two-phased reopening plan. In Phase 1, the parks would only be able to operate at 50-percent capacity. In Phase 2, parks would be allowed to operate at 75-percent capacity.

The group also recommended that parks discourage anyone 65 or older from visiting the park during both phases.

Currently, however, the task force did not reveal a time frame for each phase of reopening. 

“I’m not sure how that’s going to be governed, but these are our recommendations,” said Chuck Whittall, the president of Unicorp National Development, who presided over the meeting.


----------



## RamblingMad

ryman471 said:


> same way they are going to keep the hand rails sanitary, cleaning but not often, lol. just need to keep your hands off of it



Easier for the adults than the kids.

It’s going to be interesting to see what it looks like reopened. What does 50% capacity look like?  The last time I saw really low attendance was during the last recession. But during the last one, we didn’t have a pandemic going on.


----------



## jrsharp21

Just read that the Venitian in Las Vegas is going to put in thermal cameras at every entry point to gauge temperatures of guests coming in. I wonder if theme parks may do something similar.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Disneyfan754321 said:


> *Guidelines:*
> 
> 
> “Tape marking of six feet apart in ride/attraction queues”
> [*]“Staff to regularly wipe down surfaces at random”
> 
> *Mandates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “All employees required to wear face masks”
> “Touchless hand sanitizer at each ticketing entry and turnstiles”
> “Touchless hand sanitizer at each ride/attraction entry and exit”
> “Temperature checks for staff prior to shift (temp above 100.4 must not enter premises)”
> “All employees with flu-like symptoms advised to stay home”
> “Wipe down of all railings and surfaces regularly”
> 
> The task force is also mandating a two-phased reopening plan. In Phase 1, the parks would only be able to operate at 50-percent capacity. In Phase 2, parks would be allowed to operate at 75-percent capacity.
> 
> The group also recommended that parks discourage anyone 65 or older from visiting the park during both phases.
> 
> Currently, however, the task force did not reveal a time frame for each phase of reopening.
> 
> “I’m not sure how that’s going to be governed, but these are our recommendations,” said Chuck Whittall, the president of Unicorp National Development, who presided over the meeting.


So im guessing its kinda like the parties? Does anyone know what the percentage of guest allowed to parties compared to daily?


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> Nah, they know a lot of their revenue comes from the NY area.  I really don’t think Florida will extend it longer than they have to.  Again, could be wrong but it seems like Desantis has been pretty reasonable and wants things back to somewhat normal sooner than later.  Some states are mandating people stay in indefinitely and that just isn’t feasible in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry if I’m off topic, hard to do in this case.



Eventually things were going to reopen. Its impossible to keep people in until there was a vaccine. But there are many that don’t want the country to reopen until there’s a vaccine. The media sells the vaccine as a certainty when its far from one. Cuomo has been very stern with his stay at home orders in NY. I watched our local PD give out fines to the parents of kids playing basketball down the street for congregating outside. But NY is going to open back up on May 15th which is a nice middle ground between too soon and too long. We couldn’t open up on May 1st like other states, it would have been irresponsible even if some counties are reporting 0 cases


----------



## Redhead5

The black lines over the text usually mean that those parts are not included in a final report.


----------



## KayMichigan

jrsharp21 said:


> Just read that the Venitian in Las Vegas is going to put in thermal cameras at every entry point to gauge temperatures of guests coming in. I wonder if theme parks may do something similar.



I wonder what their cutoff temperature is for when they'd stop people? 100.4 is regarded as a fever.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Eventually things were going to reopen. Its impossible to keep people in until there was a vaccine. But there are many that don’t want the country to reopen until there’s a vaccine. The media sells the vaccine as a certainty when its far from one. Cuomo has been very stern with his stay at home orders in NY. I watched our local PD give out fines to the parents of kids playing basketball down the street for congregating outside. But NY is going to open back up on May 15th which is a nice middle ground between too soon and too long. We couldn’t open up on May 1st like other states, it would have been irresponsible even if some counties are reporting 0 cases


I agree we have to reopen. I think the way California is doing it is the best way. I can't see how we can jump from lockdown to opening Disney within a month. I just don't see how you can jump from groups of 5 to groups of 10000 by June 1st.


----------



## Aurora0427

RamblingMad said:


> Disneyland is far more compressed than MK. It’s much faster to go ride to ride, which means social distancing will be far more difficult. I think it’s likely we’ll see MK open before DL.



If the governor of California gets his way, Disneyland won’t open until 2021. I think it’s a pretty safe assumption that MK opens months before Disneyland! I’m out here in Southern California and it’s going to be months before nail salons open, let alone Disneyland!


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> So phase 4 requires basically a treatment or a vaccine.
> 
> So the question is....if there is never any vaccine, does Disneyland never reopen?


It’s like everyone has forgotten theme parks were excluded from large gathering bans. With Iger literally on the council for re-opening I’m amazed people think theme parks won’t get similar treatment as they did when they chose closing.


----------



## travelplanningnerd

Both DL and WDW are now cancelling room reservations for arrivals between 5/17 and 5/23, so closures are now at least through 5/24.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s like everyone has forgotten theme parks were excluded from large gathering bans. With Iger literally on the council for re-opening I’m amazed people think theme parks won’t get similar treatment as they did when they chose closing.



You kind of have to be living here to get it.

I just mean I think it’s obvious based on what he’s said and the culture of this state, that he won’t give them an exemption but I could be  wrong! And that sometimes living here is the only way to understand the culture of this state. I’ve only been here a year and it’s a big change from where we came!


----------



## Jrb1979

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s like everyone has forgotten theme parks were excluded from large gathering bans. With Iger literally on the council for re-opening I’m amazed people think theme parks won’t get similar treatment as they did when they chose closing.


It makes no sense other then financial reasons they wouldn't be included. Social distancing is very difficult to implement at any theme park


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255504357929476098


----------



## J-BOY

Aurora0427 said:


> You kind of have to be living here to get it......  I can’t say more here, as it’s not appropriate.


I live in SoCal, and I disagree with your distaste for the governor's decisions. I don't think personal locale matters. I'd rather not get lumped in to your statement. Lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

goofystitch said:


> Yes, Gov DeSantis is supposed to announce plans today.


 ? Check!
? Check!

I’m ready!!


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

4Ds4Diz said:


> Unfortunately, this may be true.  We have reservations for late June. Coming from southern New Jersey could impact this. Sadly we always get lumped with northern Jersey.  The cases in southern Jersey have been manageable and really shouldn't impact us in the same way as the north.  Wouldn't it be ironic to allow people from another continent, South America, yet not allow a US citizen to visit.


We are from south jersey as well! I have reservations for late august-September! Wonder whats the chances I will be able to actually come to Florida and actually be able to enjoy the wonderful world of disney lol. Also not sure if anyone spoke about this but can anyone speculate to what the parks might look like on a given day? I know disney has stated with a ticket you are guaranteed entry to "A" park but if you slash attendance by 25 or 50% early on, I can't see that being guaranteed. But I am sure I am looking at Disney for what it was before this chaos started and not thinking about how many people are not even able to come to disney due to the horrible amount of job losses and things of that nature! Just keep refreshing all of the sites to see what the next updates will be, seems to we are getting closer to a date possibly being announced for at least phase 1.


----------



## merry_nbright

cakebaker said:


> We're driving- not a problem  Keurig makes an little tiny one though.





travelplanningnerd said:


> Both DL and WDW are now cancelling room reservations for arrivals between 5/17 and 5/23, so closures are now at least through 5/24.



Finally got an email about my May 21-25th reservation and had to cancel. Knew it was coming, but took forever! June is the one I want to cancel, but can’t yet.


----------



## jrsharp21

KayMichigan said:


> I wonder what their cutoff temperature is for when they'd stop people? 100.4 is regarded as a fever.



That is what their temperature cut off is. Here is what their full guidance is:


Thermal cameras at every resort entry point, with secondary screening of anyone reading 100.4 degrees or more. Those confirmed with a high temperature will be referred for medical treatment.
Hospital-grade disinfectant and UV lights will be used in high-touch areas and items like bell carts and luggage.
Providing a face mask for all guests. Guests can also use their own face mask, though masks that obscure the whole face are prohibited. Every guest suite will also receive gloves, hand sanitizer and disinfecting wipes.
Hotel desks and offices will abide by six feet of social distance.
Guest queuing areas, like front desk lines or taxi lines, will have markings to encourage social distancing.
Hotel elevators will be limiting to four people at a time.
Gondola rides will be capped at four riders.
All restaurants and bars will have reduced seating.
Meeting and convention areas will have seating separated to accommodate social distancing.
Pool seating will be rearranged to accommodate distancing between groups.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> If the governor of California gets his way, Disneyland won’t open until 2021. I think it’s a pretty safe assumption that MK opens months before Disneyland! I’m out here in Southern California and it’s going to be months before nail salons open, let alone Disneyland!


I just want to get my hair cut. And not get sick. 2 months ago I had no idea this was such a big ask of the Universe


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> You kind of have to be living here to get it......  I can’t say more here, as it’s not appropriate.


What? I’ve lived in CA all my life lol


----------



## WinnieAndMinnie17

gottalovepluto said:


> ? Check!
> ? Check!
> 
> I’m ready!!


where is this going to be? Any links lol


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree we have to reopen. I think the way California is doing it is the best way. I can't see how we can jump from lockdown to opening Disney within a month. I just don't see how you can jump from groups of 5 to groups of 10000 by June 1st.



Theme parks are different though. A concert or a sporting event or even a movie theater you have a lot of people in close proximity all the time. In a theme park, it is outside, people are moving. There is space. Social distancing is possible.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> What? I’ve lived in CA all my life lol



Haha.... sorry.... I don’t know where you stand but from my perspective I just don’t see Newsome granting an exception. Just based off things he’s recently said and his attitude about the beaches. I have so many thoughts on this but reetz will not be happy if I express them here!


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> I just want to get my hair cut. And not get sick. 2 months ago I had no idea this was such a big ask of the Universe



I’m with you . My kids need to go to the dentist. Contemplating a road trip to Arizona when they open for a weekend of personal care and a pediatric dentist! I feel like Disneyland opening is like 75 years away


----------



## JenM

Ddtao87 said:


> We are supposed to be flying into MCO from Newark end of September. Hoping the self quarantine for 14 days mandate will be lifted before then. I’ve been closely watching this thread for updates, but I guess it doesn’t really make a difference for me personally whether or not Disney is open if those of us from “hotspots“ cant travel there anyway



We’re supposed to be flying to MCO from Newark in early July, and this would obviously cancel our trip as well. We’ve been running on the assumption that this trip would likely be postponed anyway, since we’re not sure if the parks will even be open, or what state they’ll be in if they do...but curious to see how this all goes.


----------



## e_yerger

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...low-disney-to-reopen-at-their-own-discretion/
“Thomas Mazloum took the opportunity to clarify that “the guidelines given were intended to be a starting block for conversation and did not constitute the initial recommendation by the task force or the county for the opening of Walt Disney World.””


----------



## scurry9515

travelplanningnerd said:


> Both DL and WDW are now cancelling room reservations for arrivals between 5/17 and 5/23, so closures are now at least through 5/24.


Did you have a reservation cancelled? Where was it? I haven't heard anything about my 5/18-5/21 AKL ressie (although we don't expect to be able to go).


----------



## Jrb1979

Aurora0427 said:


> Haha.... sorry.... I don’t know where you stand but from my perspective I just don’t see Newsome granting an exception. Just based off things he’s recently said and his attitude about the beaches. I have so many thoughts on this but reetz will not be happy if I express them here!


I hope he doesn't grant an exception. I want parks to come back too. I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point next weekend for a special event. I don't see how you can jump to opening parks so quick after a lockdown like we've been in. If people can't practice social distancing at a beach there is no way they do it at Disney.


----------



## mhautz

SierraT said:


> Nah, they know a lot of their revenue comes from the NY area.  I really don’t think Florida will extend it longer than they have to.  Again, could be wrong but it seems like Desantis has been pretty reasonable and wants things back to somewhat normal sooner than later.  Some states are mandating people stay in indefinitely and that just isn’t feasible in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry if I’m off topic, hard to do in this case.


IMO, I think he'll probably lift any domestic ban/quarantine requirements before/when any major travel destinations are opened up in Florida.  But his insistence on holding onto to the possibility still seems odd, especially if in the near future, he's going to be encouraging these same people to come pump money in the economy.


----------



## Aurora0427

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope he doesn't grant an exception. I want parks to come back too. I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point next weekend for a special event. I don't see how you can jump to opening parks so quick after a lockdown like we've been in. If people can't practice social distancing at a beach there is no way they do it at Disney.



I actually agree with you.... we won’t be going anytime soon. From an economic perspective, it just stinks, but I don’t see how opening this summer or maybe even in the fall is a good idea from a health standpoint. I don’t know.... so many mixed feelings. Will just have to see what happens I guess as social distancing becomes relaxed in phases. It’s still shocking to think theme parks, conventions etc could be closed here until next year.


----------



## travelplanningnerd

scurry9515 said:


> Did you have a reservation cancelled? Where was it? I haven't heard anything about my 5/18-5/21 AKL ressie (although we don't expect to be able to go).



No. A Disney travel agent on another board shared the information, so I was just passing it along. I don't have any more specifics than that. Sorry.


----------



## SierraT

mhautz said:


> IMO, I think he'll probably lift any domestic ban/quarantine requirements before/when any major travel destinations are opened up in Florida.  But his insistence on holding onto to the possibility still seems odd, especially if in the near future, he's going to be encouraging these same people to come pump money in the economy.


Totally agree.


----------



## JaNelson38

e_yerger said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...low-disney-to-reopen-at-their-own-discretion/
> “Thomas Mazloum took the opportunity to clarify that “the guidelines given were intended to be a starting block for conversation and did not constitute the initial recommendation by the task force or the county for the opening of Walt Disney World.””



Translation: we're not going to tell Disney what they're going to do.  They're going to tell us what they are going to do, and we will go along with it because we trust them and their success is vital to our survival.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> DL has improved. Disneyland uses boarding groups for Rise as well. Disneyland also has a digital FP system in MaxPass.


They have improved a lot, but I really wish they would go to Magic Bands.  Perhaps this situation will push them to make the change.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-world-needs-to-reopen-for-travel-to-resume/


----------



## e_yerger

JaNelson38 said:


> Translation: we're not going to tell Disney what they're going to do.  They're going to tell us what they are going to do, and we will go along with it because we trust them and their success is vital to our survival.


Exxxccaaattllyyy


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-world-needs-to-reopen-for-travel-to-resume/


It's not OUR fault we lost a crapton of money- it's Disney's!!


----------



## 4Ds4Diz

Beyond when are they opening, what about my dining plans?  Who gets to enter a park?  What if I don't want to do rope drop, but have dining in a park?  Do I miss out?  Who decides who gets into a restaurant if they limit the number of guests? Lots of questions for us as we are considering moving our reservation to another date.  Shame that we have been planning for over 18 months or more for the June trip. Taking great niece for her First Visit and 4th birthday. Life throws you curve balls at times, we will roll with it.


----------



## mhautz

JaNelson38 said:


> Translation: we're not going to tell Disney what they're going to do.  They're going to tell us what they are going to do, and we will go along with it because we trust them and their success is vital to our survival.


This was always going to be the case.  In fairness, everything points to Disney being more cautious than the government was ever going to require of them, so they probably "earned" that discretion.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> They have improved a lot, but I really wish they would go to Magic Bands.  Perhaps this situation will push them to make the change.


Disneyland is such a different animal though. Their base is locals and shorter stay vacations whereas WDW is the destination traveler who stays for 4+ days usually.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Searc said:


> People will not be satisfied with three rides (assuming SE stays closed) available for the entire day and literally nothing else to do.


We would go there for a morning to do Soaring and test track.  Guess we are not people.  Thanks.


----------



## JaNelson38

gottalovepluto said:


> It's not OUR fault we lost a crapton of money- it's Disney's!!



I don't think that was his main point.  His point is that this economy is all intertwined.  We all depend on each other for success.  It makes no sense for airlines to operate at full capacity if travel and leisure areas are not open.  There's only so much business travel, and even that has basically been eliminated now with so many people moving to virtual meetings....something like that is going to become a lot more commonplace than it used to be.

I don't think its understating it by saying how early the typical travel and leisure spots in America re-open will determine the fate of many airlines in this country.


----------



## Brianstl

e_yerger said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...low-disney-to-reopen-at-their-own-discretion/
> “Thomas Mazloum took the opportunity to clarify that “the guidelines given were intended to be a starting block for conversation and did not constitute the initial recommendation by the task force or the county for the opening of Walt Disney World.””


There will be some tweaking, but this "starting block" is going to be really close to what we actually get.  We are too close to point when actual money has to be spent and actual preparations have to begin for any kind of reopening at any point in June.  The logistics of it all will require them to have final guidelines in place in days not weeks.


----------



## RamblingMad

4Ds4Diz said:


> Beyond when are they opening, what about my dining plans?  Who gets to enter a park?  What if I don't want to do rope drop, but have dining in a park?  Do I miss out?  Who decides who gets into a restaurant if they limit the number of guests? Lots of questions for us as we are considering moving our reservation to another date.  Shame that we have been planning for over 18 months or more for the June trip. Taking great niece for her First Visit and 4th birthday. Life throws you curve balls at times, we will roll with it.



It’s going to be tough. I bet Disney will change how they do things as they learn what works and doesn’t work for guests. It’s easy to plot it out on paper, but it’s a whole different story when guests show up. The next six months should be super interesting. It’s like buying software in the 90s that was still beta, but it was released anyway


----------



## gottalovepluto

JaNelson38 said:


> I don't think that was his main point.  His point is that this economy is all intertwined.  We all depend on each other for success.  It makes no sense for airlines to operate at full capacity if travel and leisure areas are not open.  There's only so much business travel, and even that has basically been eliminated now with so many people moving to virtual meetings....something like that is going to become a lot more commonplace than it used to be.
> 
> I don't think its understating it by saying how early the typical travel and leisure spots in America re-open will determine the fate of many airlines in this country.


*sigh* things get lost on the internet, it was a joke sir/m'am.

Even a kid could tell you travel and leisure need to open up in order to get people back on planes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tigger's ally said:


> We would go there for a morning to do Soaring and test track.  Guess we are not people.  Thanks.


Obviously. You are a Tigger. I am jealous.


----------



## e_yerger

Brianstl said:


> There will be some tweaking, but this "starting block" is going to be really close to what we actually get.  We are too close to point when actual money has to be spent and actual preparations have to begin for any kind of reopening at any point in June.  The logistics of it all will require them to have final guidelines in place in days not weeks.


Agreed - I think the next week or two are going to be heavy on information coming out of these tasks forces and we'll have procedures in place by Mother's Day for the parks.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> It's not OUR fault we lost a crapton of money- it's Disney's!!


Exactly haha! Also (and this goes without saying) it’s not his decision, it’s Disney’s lol.


----------



## KayMichigan

jrsharp21 said:


> That is what their temperature cut off is. Here is what their full guidance is:
> 
> 
> Thermal cameras at every resort entry point, with secondary screening of anyone reading 100.4 degrees or more. Those confirmed with a high temperature will be referred for medical treatment.
> Hospital-grade disinfectant and UV lights will be used in high-touch areas and items like bell carts and luggage.
> Providing a face mask for all guests. Guests can also use their own face mask, though masks that obscure the whole face are prohibited. Every guest suite will also receive gloves, hand sanitizer and disinfecting wipes.
> Hotel desks and offices will abide by six feet of social distance.
> Guest queuing areas, like front desk lines or taxi lines, will have markings to encourage social distancing.
> Hotel elevators will be limiting to four people at a time.
> Gondola rides will be capped at four riders.
> All restaurants and bars will have reduced seating.
> Meeting and convention areas will have seating separated to accommodate social distancing.
> Pool seating will be rearranged to accommodate distancing between groups.


Thanks!


----------



## hertamaniac

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...y-world-needs-to-reopen-for-travel-to-resume/



I think this applies to many airlines with flights going to MCO.


----------



## JaNelson38

Brianstl said:


> There will be some tweaking, but this "starting block" is going to be really close to what we actually get.  We are too close to point when actual money has to be spent and actual preparations have to begin for any kind of reopening at any point in June.  The logistics of it all will require them to have final guidelines in place in days not weeks.



Yep.  This stuff has been talked about/in the works for a while.  It was simply made public for the first time.


----------



## mhautz

4Ds4Diz said:


> Beyond when are they opening, what about my dining plans?  Who gets to enter a park?  What if I don't want to do rope drop, but have dining in a park?  Do I miss out?  Who decides who gets into a restaurant if they limit the number of guests? Lots of questions for us as we are considering moving our reservation to another date.  Shame that we have been planning for over 18 months or more for the June trip. Taking great niece for her First Visit and 4th birthday. Life throws you curve balls at times, we will roll with it.


I think existing reservations is going to be a very tricky area for Disney to deal with if they have to greatly limit capacity, and it's one of the few areas where it kind of feels like it would be "their fault" that they didn't proactively try to address it sooner.  I think people are forgiving of cancellations when everything is closed.  People might be less forgiving if _their_ reservation is cancelled and other people's are not for the same time.   It's the reason I'm doubtful of plans to only open a few hotels, unless they can reasonably accommodate (by moving or upgrading) all resort reservations for that time period.  Unless they have sufficient plans to make the excluded whole, that is dangerous from a P.R. standpoint.  Likewise, I'm sure since they were made mostly 180 days before, most of the popular restaurants are already booked for well over 50% capacity during the summer.  Do they just cancel them at random?  Do they cancel them all and then open up a new set of reservations?    

It just feels like Disney has been "business as usual" after June 1st, without any clear indication they were trying to reduce capacity from the backend.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Disneyland is such a different animal though. Their base is locals and shorter stay vacations whereas WDW is the destination traveler who stays for 4+ days usually.


Definitely true, but I would love to not have to dig around my wallet to pull my ticket out every time I need to enter a fastpass line.  I'm also paranoid about losing the ticket.  On our first trip, we ended up with paper tickets and those didn't hold up too well.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/202004/7416/


----------



## HuskieJohn

mhautz said:


> I think existing reservations is going to be a very tricky area for Disney to deal with if they have to greatly limit capacity, and it's one of the few areas where it kind of feels like it would be "their fault" that they didn't proactively try to address it sooner.  I think people are forgiving of cancellations when everything is closed.  People might be less forgiving if _their_ reservation is cancelled and other people's are not for the same time.   It's the reason I'm doubtful of plans to only open a few hotels, unless they can reasonably accommodate (by moving or upgrading) all resort reservations for that time period.  Unless they have sufficient plans to make the excluded whole, that is dangerous from a P.R. standpoint.  Likewise, I'm sure since they were made mostly 180 days before, most of the popular restaurants are already booked for well over 50% capacity during the summer.  Do they just cancel them at random?  Do they cancel them all and then open up a new set of reservations?
> 
> It just feels like Disney has been "business as usual" after June 1st, without any clear indication they were trying to reduce capacity from the backend.


WDW should first announce what the plans are.  Once anything is announced then a chunck of people will start canceling based off of that information.

We are 51% going to not go on our trip no matter what (even if we have to eat our DVC rented points room) but we are holding out for actual information from WDW & FL.


----------



## birostick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255562928067170306
4pm we should hear more about this


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

jerry557 said:


> Theme parks are different though. A concert or a sporting event or even a movie theater you have a lot of people in close proximity all the time. In a theme park, it is outside, people are moving. There is space. Social distancing is possible.


Eh, I'm not sure that's true.  If I go to a baseball game then I'm going to be sitting next to the same handful of people for much of the game, although I'll have to pass a lot of people to get to my seat.  At Disney I'm going to be exposed to thousands of people throughout the day--at the resort, on the bus/boat/monorail, at the restaurants, and at the parks themselves.  I think Disney can make this work, I just don't think it is any easier than the same thing at a baseball game.


----------



## Moliphino

scurry9515 said:


> Did you have a reservation cancelled? Where was it? I haven't heard anything about my 5/18-5/21 AKL ressie (although we don't expect to be able to go).



People are reporting getting The Email for reservations starting 5/21 and 5/22 in the "List your WDW canceled rooms here for continued resort closure news/updates" thread. Resort reservations won't be automatically canceled until your check in date, though. Fastpasses and ADRs are canceled as Disney extends the closure dates on the calendar (so my stuff for 5/16 is gone, but 5/17-5/24 still shows up).


----------



## SaintsManiac

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Eh, I'm not sure that's true.  If I go to a baseball game then I'm going to be sitting next to the same handful of people for much of the game, although I'll have to pass a lot of people to get to my seat.  At Disney I'm going to be exposed to thousands of people throughout the day--at the resort, on the bus/boat/monorail, at the restaurants, and at the parks themselves.  I think Disney can make this work, I just don't think it is any easier than the same thing at a baseball game.




Exactly. You will sit next to/near 100 different people on a busy day in the MK. Country Bears, CoP, Philharmagic, Mine Train (if you are an odd number party), etc. Then there are all the people in front of you, behind you. It's crazy when you stop and think about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

scurry9515 said:


> Did you have a reservation cancelled? Where was it? I haven't heard anything about my 5/18-5/21 AKL ressie (although we don't expect to be able to go).


Here’s the link the thread where people are posting cancellations. Keep in mind Disney has been a bit hit or miss on sending people email notifications.

TAs were officially notified today reservations up to 5/23 will be cancelled, I’m sorry


----------



## J-BOY

Eric Smith said:


> They have improved a lot, but I really wish they would go to Magic Bands.  Perhaps this situation will push them to make the change.


If only. I don't think Magic Bands would be a necessity, but it'd certainly be a quality of life improvement, even for locals that visit only on occasion. It's not hard to imagine how crazy APs out here would go for limited edition Magic Bands.


----------



## Brianstl

Yeah, this could have a big impact on all the guidelines in a couple months if it proves to be as effective as it appears it could be, especially for Disneyland.  This would fill the therapeutic step Newsome is demanding for stage 4.  

FDA to approve Remdesivir as an emergency treatment for COVID-19.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...-coronavirus-drug/ar-BB13nS85?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Don't know how topical this is, but the way Florida is handling some COVID19-related issues is interesting.  https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...onavirus-death-data-the-state-made-them-stop/


----------



## RamblingMad

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, this could have a big impact on all the guidelines in a couple months if it proves to be as effective as it appears it could be, especially for Disneyland.  This would fill the therapeutic step Newsome is demanding for stage 4.
> 
> FDA to approve Remdesivir as an emergency treatment for COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...-coronavirus-drug/ar-BB13nS85?ocid=spartanntp



I think this translates into if you get it, you might get better faster, and you’re less likely to die. I still don’t think you want to catch it.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> For Florida people coming from NY, NJ, CT and LA will be asked to self isolate for 14 days. This executive order expires May 9th but the National Guard are on mission until the end of May. National Guard is the one screening passengers and giving them the guidelines
> So it's not really a ban of coming, people just have to self isolate for 14 days


So is there a huge traffic back up coming into the state b/c of this? Anyone know?


----------



## Brianstl

RamblingMad said:


> I think this translates into if you get it, you might get better faster, and you’re less likely to die. I still don’t think you want to catch it.


It is exactly what it potentially means.  It fills the toughest qualification for Newsome letting Disneyland reopen.

Look none of us what to get the virus, but you are living a dream world if you don't think at some point you will get it.  The shutdowns were never meant to eliminate the virus.  It spreads too easy for that with too many asymptomatic carriers. They are meant to slow the spread of the virus to not overwhelm the medical system.  The virus will always be with us.  Even a vaccine, most likely years away, won't eliminate it.  Resistance to Coronaviruses are only temporary.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, this could have a big impact on all the guidelines in a couple months if it proves to be as effective as it appears it could be, especially for Disneyland.  This would fill the therapeutic step Newsome is demanding for stage 4.
> 
> FDA to approve Remdesivir as an emergency treatment for COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...-coronavirus-drug/ar-BB13nS85?ocid=spartanntp



From acquaintances I know in the front lines administering this drug, much of it's effectiveness is when it is administered early.  If the virus is vastly progressed it does little.   Which makes sense as it blocks the viral load. Still very positive and I hope it helps many from getting to the severe illness stage, but unfortunately not going to be a cure.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Social distancing at Disney..problem solved


----------



## LSUmiss

JaNelson38 said:


> Translation: we're not going to tell Disney what they're going to do.  They're going to tell us what they are going to do, and we will go along with it because we trust them and their success is vital to our survival.


Which is what I predicted about a week ago & some posters insisted the government would decide.


----------



## Farro

RamblingMad said:


> I think this translates into if you get it, you might get better faster, and you’re less likely to die. I still don’t think you want to catch it.



Isn't that a good thing?.... There will never be a cure for a virus, but can be a good treatment.

And if all comes to fruition, qualifies as a therapeutic for phase 4 openings in CA - Disneyland right?


----------



## Brianstl

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> From acquaintances I know in the front lines administering this drug, much of it's effectiveness is when it is administered early.  If the virus is vastly progressed it does little.   Which makes sense as it blocks the viral load. Still very positive and I hope it helps many from getting to the severe illness stage, but unfortunately not going to be a cure.


I didn't mean to imply it was a cure for every case.  Newsome's stage 4 mandates don't require a cure, they require a vaccine or a therapeutic.  This would fill that mandate if it has the same results in wide use as it had in the trials.


----------



## LSUmiss

I think this could make a 6/1 opening possible, if not probable.  If it’s up to wdw & they know it now, then I think they can work to make a 6/1 opening happen since that’s when they have allowed ppl to start booking again. Now I want to know what the modifications will be & when they’ll go from 50% to 75% b/c I’d like to get in at the 50% part.


----------



## jlwhitney

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Don't know how topical this is, but the way Florida is handling some COVID19-related issues is interesting.  https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...onavirus-death-data-the-state-made-them-stop/



Reporting is a mess everywhere (us and overseas). No consistencies at all.


----------



## SierraT

LSUmiss said:


> So is there a huge traffic back up coming into the state b/c of this? Anyone know?


The google traffic at the GA/FL line looks clear.  haha. In all seriousness, I live in a heavy tourist area with the same 14 day stipulation and law enforcement aren’t policing vehicles.  There are billboards up if you are from a hotspot, to quarantine for 14 days.  I tend to believe more people have common sense than don’t, unfortunately we only hear about the idiots.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spaceguy55 said:


> Social distancing at Disney..problem solved
> View attachment 491615


They could be like magic bands! Free for some colors, $$ for custom ones


----------



## mentos

RamblingMad said:


> I think this translates into if you get it, you might get better faster, and you’re less likely to die. I still don’t think you want to catch it.



I'm going to postulate that it will be as effective as something like oseltamivir (Tamiflu) vs. influenza. It'll knock a day off your flu symptoms if you take it early, but once you're hospitalized for full blown pneumonia and cytokine storm, it's not even the virus anymore that's the enemy... it's your own body.

But yes, a checkbox for phase 4, methinks.


----------



## NJlauren

SierraT said:


> The google traffic at the GA/FL line looks clear.  haha. In all seriousness, I live in a heavy tourist area with the same 14 day stipulation and law enforcement aren’t policing vehicles.  There are billboards up if you are from a hotspot, to quarantine for 14 days.  I tend to believe more people have common sense than don’t, unfortunately we only hear about the idiots.



love this!  

Honestly if someone is going to break the rules they probably aren't going to advertise it.... but i have seen some not so smart people around here... so you never know.  

However i will admit before any states were locked down and we saw the writing on the wall we debating going to Florida, for a host of reasons, we didn't and i wouldn't go now either.

However i will say if come June or July i still have to self isolate for 14 days to travel to Florida i will be annoyed.  My family lives there, we go to Disney often... i would not be happy, and i would not go, and i am sure many others would skip out too, they aren't going to be able to restart tourism if they are making large numbers of people self isolate for 14 days, because people aren't going to come.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wasn't there some talk about Desantis commenting today?


https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...s-hell-make-reopening-announcement-wednesday/


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> Isn't that a good thing?.... There will never be a cure for a virus, but can be a good treatment.
> 
> And if all comes to fruition, qualifies as a therapeutic for phase 4 openings in CA - Disneyland right?



I hope so. I miss DL. I was planning to go back for Halloween.


----------



## mhautz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Social distancing at Disney..problem solved
> View attachment 491615


If Disney makes me wear those, I just won't go.


----------



## juice0358

Rumor I keep hearing from different people is "it is actually Desantis who is trying to nudge Disney to open up sooner rather than later, knowing that the optics of Disney reopening shows it is safe out there and helps make things seem normal again." He is thinking people will say if Disney can operate safely, going to a local retail store, restaurant, etc.. can not be as risky as once thought a couple weeks ago. 

Now I have not heard that Disney is super receptive to just opening for the sake of opening, so I will assume they will make it on their own terms, as most of us own here think. I do feel for Disney though, a lot is on their shoulders with this reopening and perception is everything nowadays.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://columbuszoo.org/home/about/...tatement-amid-coronavirus-(covid-19)-concerns
That's not a good sign for other amusement parks.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, this could have a big impact on all the guidelines in a couple months if it proves to be as effective as it appears it could be, especially for Disneyland.  This would fill the therapeutic step Newsome is demanding for stage 4.
> 
> FDA to approve Remdesivir as an emergency treatment for COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...-coronavirus-drug/ar-BB13nS85?ocid=spartanntp



It is great news but the issue is that is a drug that can't be made in mass quantities easily so will likely remain something only for severe cases.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> https://columbuszoo.org/home/about/...tatement-amid-coronavirus-(covid-19)-concerns
> That's not a good sign for other amusement parks.


Zoos all around the world are laying people off and desperately trying to figure out to survive 

ETA: I shrugged because I see no relation to this phenomenon and WDW re-opening


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> I think this could make a 6/1 opening possible, if not probable.  If it’s up to wdw & they know it now, then I think they can work to make a 6/1 opening happen since that’s when they have allowed ppl to start booking again. Now I want to know what the modifications will be & when they’ll go from 50% to 75% b/c I’d like to get in at the 50% part.



6/1 still seems too soon. Mass gatherings are still not till phase 3 so things would have to almost go perfect to hit phase 3 by then. 

Sounds though like we'll find out soon.


----------



## Lewisc

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, this could have a big impact on all the guidelines in a couple months if it proves to be as effective as it appears it could be, especially for Disneyland.  This would fill the therapeutic step Newsome is demanding for stage 4.
> 
> FDA to approve Remdesivir as an emergency treatment for COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...-coronavirus-drug/ar-BB13nS85?ocid=spartanntp


This is definitely an encouraging development.  From what I read it reduced the recovery time from 15 days to 11 days.  I'm not sure that's enough of an improvement to justify, by itself, a policy change.


----------



## rteetz

I just want to caution the discussions on possible COVID treatments. Let's try to stick to the topics as best as possible.


----------



## Krandor

juice0358 said:


> Rumor I keep hearing from different people is "it is actually Desantis who is trying to nudge Disney to open up sooner rather than later, knowing that the optics of Disney reopening shows it is safe out there and helps make things seem normal again." He is thinking people will say if Disney can operate safely, going to a local retail store, restaurant, etc.. can not be as risky as once thought a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Now I have not heard that Disney is super receptive to just opening for the sake of opening, so I will assume they will make it on their own terms, as most of us own here think. I do feel for Disney though, a lot is on their shoulders with this reopening and perception is everything nowadays.




Those are optics that could help desantis but hurt disney. They already took some heat for staying open as long as they did and that goodbye party thing they did one lasst day. If they open while other places are still mostly closed down I'm not sure that is an optic that is good for disney long term. I know things need to open as quickly as it is safe but I'd hate to see disney become the poster child for opening too early not because people trace cases back to disney but once something like disney can open is there a rationale to keep baseball, concets, etc. closed? If everything else then opens following disney's lead and cases spike they could get the blame. On the flip side if disney opens and other big events stay closed, they could get looked at at putting money over safety. 

it is a tough toough decision.  Glad I'm not the one having to make it.


----------



## aibo

5 ways Florida’s theme parks will be different when they open again Experts forecast what Disney, Universal, Busch Gardens and others will do once they are allowed to reopen to visitors.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

juice0358 said:


> Rumor I keep hearing from different people is "it is actually Desantis who is trying to nudge Disney to open up sooner rather than later, knowing that the optics of Disney reopening shows it is safe out there and helps make things seem normal again." He is thinking people will say if Disney can operate safely, going to a local retail store, restaurant, etc.. can not be as risky as once thought a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Now I have not heard that Disney is super receptive to just opening for the sake of opening, so I will assume they will make it on their own terms, as most of us own here think. I do feel for Disney though, a lot is on their shoulders with this reopening and perception is everything nowadays.



I am not in a place where I would hear these same rumours, but the impression I've gotten throughout is Disney is in general behaving more cautiously than the state. Your rumour makes a lot of sense to me.

This is why I am assuming the guidelines released, although created in part by Disney, are baseline and bare minimum and more (stricter) details are coming. It's also why I'm relieved hearing they're leaving it up to Disney to decide when to open. I trust them more to do this right. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Vern60

I thought I've already read a lot of discussion on who's call it is, or will be to open. Sure, the government could pressure a company to open, or even force it under something like the war powers act, but other than that, it's totally up to the company. 
So yes, the Governor can allow the companies to open but it's always been each's own decision. That goes for a barber shop to Disney, right?


----------



## WhitneyMB

mhautz said:


> I think existing reservations is going to be a very tricky area for Disney to deal with if they have to greatly limit capacity, and it's one of the few areas where it kind of feels like it would be "their fault" that they didn't proactively try to address it sooner. I think people are forgiving of cancellations when everything is closed. People might be less forgiving if _their_ reservation is cancelled and other people's are not for the same time. It's the reason I'm doubtful of plans to only open a few hotels, unless they can reasonably accommodate (by moving or upgrading) all resort reservations for that time period. Unless they have sufficient plans to make the excluded whole, that is dangerous from a P.R. standpoint. Likewise, I'm sure since they were made mostly 180 days before, most of the popular restaurants are already booked for well over 50% capacity during the summer. Do they just cancel them at random? Do they cancel them all and then open up a new set of reservations?



I think this is a real issue for Disney. We have an October trip booked and when I made my reservations first thing at 180 days out, there seemed to be WAY less availability than I have ever seen before. I think they realized they would have to social distance in restaurants and reduced capacity for September & October ADRs, but what can they do for all the June-August ones, except for hope enough people cancel? If I still showed up for my trip because Disney was open and they cancelled my reservations but not other people's, I'd be really angry. It's hard to make it work for everyone.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> 6/1 still seems too soon. Mass gatherings are still not till phase 3 so things would have to almost go perfect to hit phase 3 by then.
> 
> Sounds though like we'll find out soon.


I don’t think they’ll count that as a mass gathering with the proposed “modifications”. And with today’s news, it seems wdw can decide to open whenever they feel like they can.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

WhitneyMB said:


> I think this is a real issue for Disney. We have an October trip booked and when I made my reservations first thing at 180 days out, there seemed to be WAY less availability than I have ever seen before. I think they realized they would have to social distance in restaurants and reduced capacity for September & October ADRs, but what can they do for all the June-August ones, except for hope enough people cancel? If I still showed up for my trip because Disney was open and they cancelled my reservations but not other people's, I'd be really angry. It's hard to make it work for everyone.



If the only people allowed in the parks are Disney resort guests (as rumored), then no off site guests would be able to dine in the parks. All reservations made by off site guests in the parks would then be freed up.

ETA: I’m not saying this is what is happening, just offering a potential theory.


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> I thought I've already read a lot of discussion on who's call it is, or will be to open. Sure, the government could pressure a company to open, or even force it under something like the war powers act, but other than that, it's totally up to the company.
> So yes, the Governor can allow the companies to open but it's always been each's own decision. That goes for a barber shop to Disney, right?



Right.  Where I am almost no retaurants are open even though they can.  In the end, it will be up to Disney to decide when they want to open.  The governer can force them to close or operate under certain regulations but can't force them to open.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think they’ll count that as a mass gathering with the proposed “modifications”. And with today’s news, it seems wdw can decide to open whenever they feel like they can.



Who is "they"? The government or the public? Both are involved here. The public could very well decide it looks like a mass gathering and Disney take a PR hit for it. The optics of disney being open while smaller things are shutdown could be an issue. 

Like I said, glad it's not my decision to make.


----------



## SierraT

gottalovepluto said:


> Zoos all around the world are laying people off and desperately trying to figure out to survive


Awful, I always think about the animals at Animal Kingdom.   I’m not big on zoos in general but the animals are very well cared for in most of them around the country.   I do hope they aren’t being caged this entire time.  The poor animals are probably having withdrawals from not seeing people, or maybe they are having a vacation.  Ha!


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> Awful, I always think about the animals at Animal Kingdom.   I’m not big on zoos in general but the animals are very well cared for in most of them around the country.   I do hope they aren’t being caged this entire time.  The poor animals are probably having withdrawals from not seeing people, or maybe they are having a vacation.  Ha!



They probably are happy not to have people around.  I saw an article recently aboout Yosimite and it said the wildwife was venturing out a lot more then they normally do when people were there and it had kinda become their park again.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Who is "they"? The government or the public? Both are involved here. The public could very well decide it looks like a mass gathering and Disney take a PR hit for it. The optics of disney being open while smaller things are shutdown could be an issue.
> 
> Like I said, glad it's not my decision to make.


I meant the government. Some in the public are going to say what they’re going to say. I think there are 2 camps now. Those who thinks it’s fine to open in June (or sooner) & those who think they should wait indefinitely til things are “better”. I think those in the 2nd camp won’t ever be satisfied. Disney & the other parks are working hard to implement modifications that should help to ensure social distancing. If they can successfully do that, then I think they’ll open especially since they have the ok from the government now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Who is "they"? The government or the public? Both are involved here. The public could very well decide it looks like a mass gathering and Disney take a PR hit for it. The optics of disney being open while smaller things are shutdown could be an issue.
> 
> Like I said, glad it's not my decision to make.


PR doesn’t matter much right now. There’s too many people screaming on both sides to pick one to cater to. What will matter to Disney is if people show up willing to spend money or not.


----------



## juice0358

Vern60 said:


> I thought I've already read a lot of discussion on who's call it is, or will be to open. Sure, the government could pressure a company to open, or even force it under something like the war powers act, but other than that, it's totally up to the company.
> So yes, the Governor can allow the companies to open but it's always been each's own decision. That goes for a barber shop to Disney, right?


Of course, that's why I said I heard they are nudging them to open soon, (not forcing them lol). What I hadn't heard or thought of before hearing this today, was the optics of Disney opening may make other things seem safe to consumers as well. It makes sense (from the governments perspective),not to mention if people start traveling to Disney it will stimulate the entire travel industry in Florida which is a HUGE part of Florida's economy obviously.


----------



## whodatdare

LSUmiss said:


> I meant the government. Some in the public are going to say what they’re going to say. I think there are 2 camps now. Those who thinks it’s fine to open in June (or sooner) & those who think they should wait indefinitely til things are “better”. I think those in the 2nd camp won’t ever be satisfied. Disney & the other parks are working hard to implement modifications that should help to ensure social distancing. If they can successfully do that, then I think they’ll open especially since they have the ok from the government now.


And those of us who are neutral and just waiting to see if they open so we can see the "new norm" and the effectiveness of the new rules. I'd love to go at the end of July like my current plans are... but, it would be nice to see what things actually look like if they open even mid June and give us later folks a chance to peak it : )


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Zoos all around the world are laying people off and desperately trying to figure out to survive
> 
> ETA: I shrugged because I see no relation to this phenomenon and WDW re-opening



This is the issue with prolonged closures. Many businesses cant sustain long term closures. Businesses dont just “pause” when the shutdown occurred and the day everything opens back up theyre in the same position the day they reopen whether its 2 months or 2 years, it gets worse  for them with every day theyre closes. For instance, Disney would have to be closed for a long time in order for permanent ramifications to occur, but the amount they’re losing from not being open is not chump change, even for them. You’re already seeing smaller businesses coming out and announcing permanent closure. For the health and safety of people, long term lockdowns are smart. But for the future of this country, if these closures continue, its going to cause havoc on businesses moving forward. 2 of my favorite local restaurants and my gym have announced they wont be able to reopen when things get better.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

live streaming now 

https://www.wtxl.com/live2


----------



## WDWTRAVELLER

I just seen a post saying Breaking news that orange county Florida has been given the ok to reopen all the theme parks.  He did say that each park will be responsible for coming up with there own plans to make sure everyone is safe.   Do you think that this is true and realistic.  The person giving the info thought that the parks would open sooner than he expected.....    MCO is down 96% for people arriving and need to get these attractions open.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I just want to caution the discussions on possible COVID treatments. Let's try to stick to the topics as best as possible.


Since a therapeutic is one of the requirements for Newsome allowing places like Disneyland to reopen, isn't the FDA's pending approval of a emergency therapeutic treatment sticking to the topic at hand?


----------



## rteetz

WDWTRAVELLER said:


> I just seen a post saying Breaking news that orange county Florida has been given the ok to reopen all the theme parks.  He did say that each park will be responsible for coming up with there own plans to make sure everyone is safe.   Do you think that this is true and realistic.  The person giving the info thought that the parks would open sooner than he expected.....    MCO is down 96% for people arriving and need to get these attractions open.


Orange County has said Disney and other theme parks can basically open as they wish when safely but no they haven’t said hey come on and open tomorrow or something.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Redhead5 said:


> The black lines over the text usually mean that those parts are not included in a final report.


Was not there when i copied it just when i pasted it..lol

So say you book a resort room... what if you cant get in the park.
I have memories of trying to get a boarding pass and not being able to... i dont know if i could do that  to my kids they were heartbroke over one ride cant imagine a whole park


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Since a therapeutic is one of the requirements for Newsome allowing places like Disneyland to reopen, isn't the FDA's pending approval of a emergency therapeutic treatment sticking to the topic at hand?


I just don’t want a full fledged discussion on whether drugs/treatments work, and rabbit holes that go along with that. The discussion is valid but should be kept to a minimum. This isn’t Facebook.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Orange County has said Disney and other theme parks can basically open as they wish when safely but no they haven’t said hey come on and open tomorrow or something.



 A lot of people think they will open when given the “ok”.  I personally am not convinced that will be the case.


----------



## LSUmiss

whodatdare said:


> And those of us who are neutral and just waiting to see if they open so we can see the "new norm" and the effectiveness of the new rules. I'd love to go at the end of July like my current plans are... but, it would be nice to see what things actually look like if they open even mid June and give us later folks a chance to peak it : )


I agree there are plenty of ppl in the wait & see camp too. I was referring more to the pp’s comments about the optics of it. I think the neutral ppl are still in the camp of not caring when disney opens. I guess i should say there are 2 camps, those who think disney should stay closed indefinitely til things are “better” & everyone else.


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> A lot of people think they will open when given the “ok”.  I personally am not convinced that will be the case.


They can’t just open when given the go ahead either. They need to bring employees back, train, practice any new procedures, etc.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> A lot of people think they will open when given the “ok”.  I personally am not convinced that will be the case.



The same people who thought the closure was 2 weeks and the parks were opening April 1st because nobody said otherwise.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> They can’t just open when given the go ahead either. They need to bring employees back, train, practice any new procedures, etc.



And get food supplies back.


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> They can’t just open when given the go ahead either. They need to bring employees back, train, practice any new procedures, etc.



Yep. It takes time to reopen. I’m looking to head back into the office in two weeks. We’re taking things nice and slow. The last thing we want is some coming in sick.  I think that’s the new normal. Instead of coming in sick and doing your best, the new response is to not come in at all.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> They can’t just open when given the go ahead either. They need to bring employees back, train, practice any new procedures, etc.



yep.  I also think they will monitor things at first, how things are going in Florida and even in other states that start opening.  Last thing WDW wants is to open and then later close again if a massive outbreak or spike happens.  It would be worse than staying closed a bit longer.


----------



## Pickle Rick

RamblingMad said:


> Yep. It takes time to reopen. I’m looking to head back into the office in two weeks. We’re taking things nice and slow. The last thing we want is some coming in sick.  I think that’s the new normal. Instead of coming in sick and doing your best, the new response is to not come in at all.



that should have always been the normal.  You should never go into work sick and risk infecting others.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I just don’t want a full fledged discussion on whether drugs/treatments work, and rabbit holes that go along with that. The discussion is valid but should be kept to a minimum. This isn’t Facebook.


Understood and completely agree.


----------



## AvidDisReader

So Disney has been given the green light to open but have not made an announcement.  For all those that think Disney is just a money hungry Corp, there would have been an immediate come on in.  This company cares about its reputation.  When they do make an announcement it will be carefully worded and with specific guidelines.


----------



## Vern60

AvidDisReader said:


> So Disney has been given the green light to open but have not made an announcement.  For all those that think Disney is just a money hungry Corp, there would have been an immediate come on in.  This company cares about its reputation.  When they do make an announcement it will be carefully worded and with specific guidelines.


Well surely they'll at least wait until Desantis is done speaking, haha


----------



## Dave006

All FL Counties will open gradually (slowly) beginning on Monday, (May 4) except for Miami-Dade, Broward, and Palm Beach, they are not yet ready to open just yet.

From the Press conference..

Dave


----------



## mshanson3121

Pickle Rick said:


> that should have always been the normal.  You should never go into work sick and risk infecting others.



Agree. But we all know that's not reality. Many employees more or less force their sick employees to work. And many others can't afford to take time off without pay.


----------



## choirfarm

Pickle Rick said:


> that should have always been the normal.  You should never go into work sick and risk infecting others.


Yeah, but the truth is how sick? Do I have a cold or allergies?  I probably have IBS, so any kind of stress gives me diareah or sometimes I ate too much chocolate, etc. If I stayed home for every mild illness/maybe not illness I wouldn't be employable.  Or one semester I had respiratory issues that would not go away(antibiotics galore).was probably allergies because of the construction (paint, carpet glue) about a month after it ended my symptoms went away.  Pretty sure it was allergies


----------



## jlwhitney

mshanson3121 said:


> Agree. But we all know that's not reality. Many employees more or less force their sick employees to work. And many others can't afford to take time off without pay.



schools do it also, the our parents/kids in situations that make it less than ideal to stay home so off they go sick.


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> Agree. But we all know that's not reality. Many employees more or less force their sick employees to work. And many others can't afford to take time off without pay.



It’s an American work ethic thing. You suck it up and don’t let anyone down. I know folks that have been going into the office this whole time. Now, this mentality is finally going away at least for a bit.  But it’s a huge cultural change. Imagine the Disney employees in the future sent home with a fever during flu season. It’s going to take some time to adjust to this change.


----------



## birostick




----------



## Dave006

and that was all that was announced.. Phase 1...

Now on to Q & A.

The full report will be available later tonight or early in the morning, Phase 1, 2, 3.

Dave


----------



## HuskieJohn

So in terms of WDW parks... SWGE Cantina and BBB cannot reopen...right?


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> It’s an American work ethic thing. You suck it up and don’t let anyone down. I know folks that have been going into the office this whole time. Now, this mentality is finally going away at least for a bit.  But it’s a huge cultural change. Imagine the Disney employees in the future sent home with a fever during flu season. It’s going to take some time to adjust to this change.



Some of that is because of financials. Some people don't have sick pay and cant afford to miss work (especially part-time employees). But also it is because many companies tend to run on basically skeleton crews for their staffing. So there is tremendous pressure for employees not to miss work.


----------



## jlwhitney

Dave006 said:


> and that was all that was announced.. Phase 1...
> 
> Now on to Q & A.
> 
> The full report will be available later tonight or early in the morning, Phase 1, 2, 3.
> 
> Dave



How much time do they need to get this done? Should have had the whole report ready for the press conference.


----------



## rteetz

HuskieJohn said:


> So in terms of WDW parks... SWGE Cantina and BBB cannot reopen...right?


Theme parks likely won’t be opening in Phase 1 anyways.


----------



## Dave006

HuskieJohn said:


> So in terms of WDW parks... SWGE Cantina and BBB cannot reopen...right?


Not in Phase 1 as of now but the metrics in the "Safe. Smart. Step-by-Step Plan for Florida's Recovery Plan" will be continuously evaluated as we go forward.

Dave


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Theme parks likely won’t be opening in Phase 1 anyways.


100% Phase 1 starts Monday, the theme parks are not opening then. I believe we are still looking at June for parks reopening, with their own guidelines


----------



## cakebaker

I’m surprised he didn’t address tourism or theme parks specifically at all. What you see on the screenshot above is all the information we have.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Theme parks likely won’t be opening in Phase 1 anyways.



if gyms and salons aren’t, definitely not theme parks.  Probably phase 3 for them.


----------



## Dave006

jlwhitney said:


> How much time do they need to get this done? Should have had the whole report ready for the press conference.


The report is done just not available to the public at this moment. Appears to be a distributed process to allow all invested parties to have the information first.

Dave


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> if gyms and salons aren’t, definitely not theme parks.  Probably phase 3 for them.


There’s no way to know what phase will allow them to open, but he did say he hoped a matter of weeks between phases. If that’s true, phase 3 could easily be reached within a month - still setting WDW to open by June. Maybe the report will shed more light.


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> if gyms and salons aren’t, definitely not theme parks.  Probably phase 3 for them.



Yeah phase 3 had always been the time for theme parks.  Until concerts and theaters and the like can open theme parks are going to be a tough sale.  and I'l love to see them open but only when it's safe which is likely june/july IF all this reopening doesn't spike cases.   The next 2 weeks in many states the numbers are going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## jerry557

DeSantis says he sees this progressing in "weeks, not months." So we will likely be phase two by mid to late May.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Was hoping to hear about FL state parks system but nothing yet.   Perhaps Phase 2.


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> There’s no way to know what phase will allow them to open, but he did say he hoped a matter of weeks between phases. If that’s true, phase 3 could easily be reached within a month - still setting WDW to open by June. Maybe the report will shed more light.



the phases will go by the actual data.  And i said probably phrase 3.  And Disney will open when they feel it’s safe to do so.


----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> DeSantis says he sees this progressing in "weeks, not months." So we will likely be phase two by mid to late May.



I bet 2 weeks for phase1, so little is changing so will make it easy for numbers to go up


----------



## jerry557

Pickle Rick said:


> if gyms and salons aren’t, definitely not theme parks.  Probably phase 3 for them.



It's not really being done necessarily by business type but by whether or not a business can abide by the guidelines of the phase. In other words, like DeSantis said, a hair salon can stay open even right now and sell their hair products. But because of the social distancing issue, they can't cut the hair.

Basically, Disney can open whenever it wants as long as they are ready to do so and they can hold to the guidelines of that phase. Theme parks likely are not going to open in Phase 1. Phase 2 they could possibly depending on the guidelines they develop and are approved by the governor.


----------



## RamblingMad

jerry557 said:


> Some of that is because of financials. Some people don't have sick pay and cant afford to miss work (especially part-time employees). But also it is because many companies tend to run on basically skeleton crews for their staffing. So there is tremendous pressure for employees not to miss work.



True. But now they will be sent home. It’s a new normal that will take some time to get used too.

But I think it will psychologically help get people back out shopping and to theme parks. If you know the employees aren’t sick, you might feel better shopping and riding rides.

I’m optimistic.


----------



## Pickle Rick

jlwhitney said:


> I bet 2 weeks for phase1, so little is changing so will make it easy for numbers to go up



Isn’t the federal guidelines every 2 weeks, assuming there’s no spikes?


----------



## jlwhitney

Pickle Rick said:


> Isn’t the federal guidelines every 2 weeks, assuming there’s no spikes?



Yes! Which is why I said 2 weeks.


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> It's not really being done necessarily by business type but by whether or not a business can abide by the guidelines of the phase. In other words, like DeSantis said, a hair salon can stay open even right now and sell their hair products. But because of the social distancing issue, they can't cut the hair.
> 
> Basically, Disney can open whenever it wants as long as they are ready to do so and they can hold to the guidelines of that phase. Theme parks likely are not going to open in Phase 1. Phase 2 they could possibly depending on the guidelines they develop and are approved by the governor.



we will see.  I personally think they will wait to phase 3 to open the actual parks.  By then they will have seen how things went in other, smaller venues.  If it’s successful with no spiked in cases, they’ll look to open.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Any thoughts for Disney Springs in this?  Retail and indoor dining at 25%, plus outdoor dining areas?  Seems like a reasonable testing of the waters for a few weeks, including on Disney property. 
Naturally, supply orders won’t be ready for Monday dining.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

jerry557 said:


> DeSantis says he sees this progressing in "weeks, not months." So we will likely be phase two by mid to late May.



From the press conference - 

DeSantis said there will not be a firm time frame for a move into phase two, but said he is *hoping* it will be weeks, not months. He said the move into the next phase will be data driven.


----------



## SierraT

cakebaker said:


> There’s no way to know what phase will allow them to open, but he did say he hoped a matter of weeks between phases. If that’s true, phase 3 could easily be reached within a month - still setting WDW to open by June. Maybe the report will shed more light.


According the the guidelines on whitehouse.gov, I believe Phase 2 would be where theme parks could open.  This is the verbiage.

*LARGE VENUES* (e.g., sit-down dining, movie theaters, sporting venues, places of worship) can operate under moderate physical distancing protocols.

Either way, I don’t see them opening before June (maybe the tail end of May).  I do wonder about Disney Springs though as retail is included in Phase 1.  It would be good for some to return to work I’m sure.


----------



## Dave006

The governor said Phase One involves the following:

Schools continue distance learning until further notice
Visits to senior living facilities are prohibited
Elective surgeries can resume
Restaurants may offer outdoor seating with 6-foot space between tables and indoor seating at 25 percent capacity
Large venues like movie theaters will remain closed
Retail can operate at 25 percent of indoor capacity
No change for bars, gyms, and personal services such as hair dressers (they will remain closed until further notice)
Vulnerable individuals should avoid close contact with people outside the home
All individuals, when in public, should maximize physical distance from others
Avoid socializing in groups of more than 10 people in circumstances that do not readily allow for physical distancing
Face masks are recommended for all those in face-to-face interactions and where you can't social distance
The image above from @*birostick did not have the last 4 times on the list...*

Dave


----------



## Sandiz08

Theme parks have never been lumped into the large venue category because there is space for everyone to spread out, unlike a movie theatre/ watching a sports game.


----------



## cakebaker

Not familiar with FL laws, but are individual cities and towns allowed to make their own decisions regarding re-opening? I know in our state, our governor has basically opened the flood gates, but our larger cities         ( including mine) have kept us on stay at home orders.


----------



## xuxa777

One thing the governor also said was it might be possible late June/July to have sports with some fans in the stands. fans not next to each other but spread out


----------



## jerry557

SierraT said:


> According the the guidelines on whitehouse.gov, I believe Phase 2 would be where theme parks could open.  This is the verbiage.
> 
> *LARGE VENUES* (e.g., sit-down dining, movie theaters, sporting venues, places of worship) can operate under moderate physical distancing protocols.
> 
> Either way, I don’t see them opening before June.



I don't think anyone really expects it to be before June 1. (Except MAYBE parts of Disney Springs. Even right right under Phase 1, retail can reopen with 25% capacity.)

But you got some people here who don't think the parks will reopen until 2021.


----------



## cakebaker

SierraT said:


> According the the guidelines on whitehouse.gov, I believe Phase 2 would be where theme parks could open.  This is the verbiage.
> 
> *LARGE VENUES* (e.g., sit-down dining, movie theaters, sporting venues, places of worship) can operate under moderate physical distancing protocols.
> 
> Either way, I don’t see them opening before June (maybe the tail end of May).  I do wonder about Disney Springs though as retail is included in Phase 1.  It would be good for some to return to work I’m sure.


 Theme parks aren’t considered larger venues. That said, I’ve expected a June opening for quite some time.


----------



## NJlauren

Can I be extremely selfish and hope for June 2nd or later... then my season pass covers my next large trip in November.


----------



## jerry557

cakebaker said:


> Not familiar with FL laws, but are individual cities and towns allowed to make their own decisions regarding re-opening? I know in our state, our governor has basically opened the flood gates, but our larger cities         ( including mine) have kept us on stay at home orders.



Yes the cities and counties can go above and beyond. But the governor can override it. Typically though as being someone who has lived in Florida for quite some time, most counties rarely go very far on their own. They tend to follow Tallahassee, especially in emergency management.

For example, if Disney submits a reopening plan and it's endorsed by the task force and has the governor's blessing, the county is likely not going to try to stand in the way.


----------



## mhautz

NJlauren said:


> Can I be extremely selfish and hope for June 2nd or later... then my season pass covers my next large trip in November.


As long it's open for my July 12th trip so I can get one last trip in before the July 21st expiration date so I can use my pass one last time AND get the prorated refund, I'm good with that


----------



## yulilin3

Mayor Demmings said he's announcing plans tomorrow


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demmings said he's announcing plans tomorrow


Drat, haha, seems we've been getting a lot of "announcements coming tomorrow!"


----------



## Pickle Rick

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demmings said he's announcing plans tomorrow



Friday according to this:https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cl...nnounce-reopening-plan-friday/?outputType=amp


----------



## yulilin3

Pickle Rick said:


> Friday according to this:https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.clickorlando.com/news/local/2020/04/29/orange-county-mayor-plans-to-announce-reopening-plan-friday/?outputType=amp


Yes sorry,  my days are messed up.  The OC task force is meeting tomorrow again


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demmings said he's announcing plans tomorrow


 Never did I think I’d be following the page of a FL mayor, but here we are. :/


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> For Florida people coming from NY, NJ, CT and LA will be asked to self isolate for 14 days. This executive order expires May 9th but the National Guard are on mission until the end of May. National Guard is the one screening passengers and giving them the guidelines
> So it's not really a ban of coming, people just have to self isolate for 14 days



Yea , hope I made that clear in my original post - would have to quarantine for the two weeks, which would basically end any chance of us going to wdw


----------



## tinkerhon

mhautz said:


> As long it's open for my July 12th trip so I can get one last trip in before the July 21st expiration date so I can use my pass one last time AND get the prorated refund, I'm good with that



July 14 for us !  Elbow bump !


----------



## cakebaker

Interesting quote by the mayor regarding the task force’s decision to let Disney decide when and how to open:

“Orange County Mayor Jerry Demmings said he agreed with Whittall’s approach, adding the large theme parks are like cities themselves and could phase in reopening of shops and restaurants when the county’s small businesses begin operating again. 

“Why wouldn’t they be allowed to open?” he said. “I think when you talk about them you’re not talking about those large entities as if they’re one large conglomerate, and they certainly have the ability to be able to phase in opening.”

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brie...sk-force-proposes-disney-world-universal-open


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Those are optics that could help desantis but hurt disney. They already took some heat for staying open as long as they did and that goodbye party thing they did one lasst day. If they open while other places are still mostly closed down I'm not sure that is an optic that is good for disney long term. I know things need to open as quickly as it is safe but I'd hate to see disney become the poster child for opening too early not because people trace cases back to disney but once something like disney can open is there a rationale to keep baseball, concets, etc. closed? If everything else then opens following disney's lead and cases spike they could get the blame. On the flip side if disney opens and other big events stay closed, they could get looked at at putting money over safety.
> 
> it is a tough toough decision.  Glad I'm not the one having to make it.


They took some heat as in a few ppl on social media? Who really cares. They take heat on social media on any given day about a number of topics.


----------



## Brianstl

Pickle Rick said:


> we will see.  I personally think they will wait to phase 3 to open the actual parks.  By then they will have seen how things went in other, smaller venues.  If it’s successful with no spiked in cases, they’ll look to open.


It will take places like WDW and Universal weeks to ramp up to open from a shut down this long.  So there is no reason for anyone to expect them into even attempt to reopen this early.  They weren’t going to be open until phase 3 any way because of the logistics of reopening.  What this does signal is a June 1 to June 15 reopening.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> They took some heat as in a few ppl on social media? Who really cares. They take heat on social media on any given day about a number of topics.



It was not a few on social media.  There were several articles written about it.  PR in a time like this matters.  If Disney decides opening matters no matter what the optics then they deserve what they get.  I expect though they are smarter then that.


----------



## dismom58

tinkerhon said:


> Yea , hope I made that clear in my original post - would have to quarantine for the two weeks, which would basically end any chance of us going to wdw


There is one outside shot he is asking the president to have travelers from South America be fast tested by the airlines prior to boarding maybe the northeast can do that too


----------



## dynastyyanks

LSUmiss said:


> They took some heat as in a few ppl on social media? Who really cares. They take heat on social media on any given day about a number of topics.



I don't think it would just be a few people. In a Reuters poll (the only one I've seen on the subject), 59% of respondents said theme parks should not reopen until a vaccine is available, and only 20% said they would open a theme park as soon as it opened. I'm sure those numbers will shift as conditions improve, but I'm sure Disney will strongly take into account the fact that opening right now might anger a majority of the country, ie. their potential customers.


----------



## disney1474

tinkerhon said:


> July 14 for us !  Elbow bump !



Thats my birthday!!
July 15th is the start of our Disney trip


----------



## Brianstl

dynastyyanks said:


> I don't think it would just be a few people. In a Reuters poll (the only one I've seen on the subject), 59% of respondents said theme parks should not reopen until a vaccine is available, and only 20% said they would open a theme park as soon as it opened. I'm sure those numbers will shift as conditions improve, but I'm sure Disney will strongly take into account the fact that opening right now might anger a majority of the country, ie. their potential customers.


Disney isn’t going to and shouldn’t wait to open until a vaccine is available.  That poll result is the result of the media giving the impression that a vaccine is months away instead of the much more likely years away.  Disney isn’t shutting down for five or more years.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Disney isn’t going to and shouldn’t wait to open until a vaccine is available.  That poll result is the result of the media giving the impression that a vaccine is months away instead of the much more likely years away.  Disney isn’t shutting down for five or more years.



 I agree they can’t stay closed until a vaccine is available, but the poll itself noted to respondents that a vaccine could be a year or more away. I’m sure those numbers will change dramatically as numbers keep falling.


----------



## LSUmiss

dynastyyanks said:


> I don't think it would just be a few people. In a Reuters poll (the only one I've seen on the subject), 59% of respondents said theme parks should not reopen until a vaccine is available, and only 20% said they would open a theme park as soon as it opened. I'm sure those numbers will shift as conditions improve, but I'm sure Disney will strongly take into account the fact that opening right now might anger a majority of the country, ie. their potential customers.


That’s without any modifications b/c as of now they don’t exist. Wonder what it would be if ppl knew what measures were going to be taken?  I would also like to see a poll of theme park goers. It’s easier to have an opinion on something you have no interest in.


----------



## tinkerhon

disney1474 said:


> Thats my birthday!!
> July 15th is the start of our Disney trip



Sweet ! Then it HAS to happen !


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> For Florida people coming from NY, NJ, CT and LA will be asked to self isolate for 14 days. This executive order expires May 9th but the National Guard are on mission until the end of May. National Guard is the one screening passengers and giving them the guidelines
> So it's not really a ban of coming, people just have to self isolate for 14 days



So if you fly in on May 31 you need to quarantine for 14 days, but if you fly in on June 1 you are good to go - no quarantine?  Or is it May 9 and 10.


----------



## SierraT

cakebaker said:


> Theme parks aren’t considered larger venues. That said, I’ve expected a June opening for quite some time.


I did as well, still think they may squeak in late May.


tinkerhon said:


> Yea , hope I made that clear in my original post - would have to quarantine for the two weeks, which would basically end any chance of us going to wdw


I think you will be all set by July.  It’s a full two months from now.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> So if you fly in on May 31 you need to quarantine for 14 days, but if you fly in on June 1 you are good to go - no quarantine?  Or is it May 9 and 10.


I only know that the executive order ends may 9th but the Guard was told they would be screening until the end of the month.
Im not working with that program anymore


----------



## TropicalDIS

I've been saying July 1st for a while now, but based on what I am reading it appears June 1st is becoming likely.

I can't see any date prior to June 1st. Universal announced they were closed to the end of May, and I don't see them reversing that.

The next two weeks will be key to a June opening.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

WDWTRAVELLER said:


> I just seen a post saying Breaking news that orange county Florida has been given the ok to reopen all the theme parks.  He did say that each park will be responsible for coming up with there own plans to make sure everyone is safe.   Do you think that this is true and realistic.  The person giving the info thought that the parks would open sooner than he expected.....    MCO is down 96% for people arriving and need to get these attractions open.


Actually, phase one starts Monday by reopening retail shopping and restaurants. They will be required to operate at 25% capacity and restaurants will be able to offer outdoor dining. Theme parks will not be reopening during this phase but, this should mean Disney Springs will.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Funtown Splashdown USA will not open this season due to the virus. The owner has stated that if the virus winds up effecting next season, it’ll likely never reopen.

https://www.newscentermaine.com/art...demic/97-a745e832-3c09-4785-a2d5-0d996e301181
I believe this is the second US park to announce being definitively closed for the year.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-compared-to-disneyland/32322727
Saw this in this post... maybe we will know more May 5th.... hope so.. really tired of being in limbo.  

Miller said a Disney earnings call scheduled for May 5 is expected to reveal significant information about future plans for the parks.


----------



## NoTime42

RamblingMad said:


> It’s an American work ethic thing. You suck it up and don’t let anyone down. I know folks that have been going into the office this whole time. Now, this mentality is finally going away at least for a bit.  But it’s a huge cultural change. Imagine the Disney employees in the future sent home with a fever during flu season. It’s going to take some time to adjust to this change.


In online meetings with a VP and the CEO of my company they have both have said they are surprised how well working from home has been going.


----------



## rteetz

Kim Gillihan said:


> https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-compared-to-disneyland/32322727
> Saw this in this post... maybe we will know more May 5th.... hope so.. really tired of being in limbo.
> 
> Miller said a Disney earnings call scheduled for May 5 is expected to reveal significant information about future plans for the parks.


They’ll at the very least have to answer investor questions about it.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> They’ll at the very least have to answer investor questions about it.



I read this one this afternoon.. May 5th should bring a few answers.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I read this one this afternoon.. May 5th should bring a few answers.  Fingers crossed.



 “That’s a great question, and we’re working on a number of plans to reopen in a safe manner as quickly as possible, but at this time we’re not ready to talk about or set any specific timelines for reopening”.

but I’m cynical because I’ve listened to too many earnings calls lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



I wish Disney would follow suit with the extensions for international guests. Way to go, Sea World!


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

NJlauren said:


> love this!
> 
> Honestly if someone is going to break the rules they probably aren't going to advertise it.... but i have seen some not so smart people around here... so you never know.
> 
> However i will admit before any states were locked down and we saw the writing on the wall we debating going to Florida, for a host of reasons, we didn't and i wouldn't go now either.
> 
> However i will say if come June or July i still have to self isolate for 14 days to travel to Florida i will be annoyed.  My family lives there, we go to Disney often... i would not be happy, and i would not go, and i am sure many others would skip out too, they aren't going to be able to restart tourism if they are making large numbers of people self isolate for 14 days, because people aren't going to come.



Same here. As long as we have to quarantine, we won’t be able to go.


----------



## fla4fun

NJlauren said:


> Can I be extremely selfish and hope for June 2nd or later... then my season pass covers my next large trip in November.


I will be selfish with you . . . My trip starts the 9th.

Personally, I do not see them opening until after Memorial Day weekend, not only to avoid holiday crowds, but there is supposed to be a manned space launch around the same time and Brevard County says they are keeping their hotels and restaurants closed until after that to discourage tourists from coming to see it in person.  That could push more people into Orlando as a result, and it might be difficult to limit capacity as a result.  If they open after both of those late May events, the crowds may be more spread out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Kim Gillihan said:


> https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-compared-to-disneyland/32322727
> Saw this in this post... maybe we will know more May 5th.... hope so.. really tired of being in limbo.
> 
> Miller said a Disney earnings call scheduled for May 5 is expected to reveal significant information about future plans for the parks.


TLDR: a Wall St analyst expects Disney to announce reopening plans at the most convenient time for him to break the news to his firm/clients first


----------



## RamblingMad

NoTime42 said:


> In online meetings with a VP and the CEO of my company they have both have said they are surprised how well working from home has been going.



I think, it's going pretty good.  The first two weeks were pretty rough trying to get the technology working properly.  Now, everything is working good.  But I think a lot of people want to go back to escape their homes.

I can't even go camping as the campgrounds around me are closed.

But back to Disney, I think, it's going to be challenging initially with reopening.  I wouldn't expect super smooth operations.


----------



## sunflare

Eric Smith said:


> Definitely true, but I would love to not have to dig around my wallet to pull my ticket out every time I need to enter a fastpass line.  I'm also paranoid about losing the ticket.  On our first trip, we ended up with paper tickets and those didn't hold up too well.



You don't need to...it's all on your phone now. In fact, I feel that DL's system is actually more streamlined and cheaper than the Magic Band system, especially considering the amount of locals and semi-locals. I don't see DL management thinking that the bands will solve any of their specific problems in a post-COVID world.


----------



## gotomu212

dynastyyanks said:


> I don't think it would just be a few people. In a Reuters poll (the only one I've seen on the subject), 59% of respondents said theme parks should not reopen until a vaccine is available, and only 20% said they would open a theme park as soon as it opened. I'm sure those numbers will shift as conditions improve, but I'm sure Disney will strongly take into account the fact that opening right now might anger a majority of the country, ie. their potential customers.



I don’t mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I do think a message board of Disney fanatics (I’m one too) is causing a skewed perception of where the general public is. I think if I stopped a 100 random people on the street and asked “do you think you could maintain social distancing at WDW” they would look at me like I had two heads. Not everyone, but the majority of people in my social circle/coworkers/extended family are too nervous to send their kids to the daycare down the street or pick up takeout food and are attending virtual funerals. I just can’t see communities that aren’t allowed to have a play date today thinking that 30-60 days from now a 25k mass of people at a theme park is good optics.

In so many ways I want to be wrong, but I just can’t realistically see the opening that many people on here are starting to predict.


----------



## only hope

sunflare said:


> You don't need to...it's all on your phone now. In fact, I feel that DL's system is actually more streamlined and cheaper than the Magic Band system, especially considering the amount of locals and semi-locals. I don't see DL management thinking that the bands will solve any of their specific problems in a post-COVID world.



Even if WDW let us use our phones, I wouldn't. I don't touch my phone unless my hands are clean. I'd think maybe more people would be concerned about this. With a magicband, I can go from on fastpass directly to another without washing my hands since I don't need to pull out a ticket or phone. It seems like having to pull your phone out is a good way to spread illness since so many people touch their phone after touching public things.


----------



## sunflare

only hope said:


> I don't touch my phone unless my hands are clean. I'd think maybe more people would be concerned about this.


Considering how integrated mobile technology is in our lives (and how a lot of post COVID solutions encourage contactless and mobile payments such as Apple and Google Pay - especially at Disney), I'd say you are part of an extremely small minority of people who behave in this fashion.


----------



## dina444444

sunflare said:


> You don't need to...it's all on your phone now. In fact, I feel that DL's system is actually more streamlined and cheaper than the Magic Band system, especially considering the amount of locals and semi-locals. I don't see DL management thinking that the bands will solve any of their specific problems in a post-COVID world.


It’s more streamlined but it takes longer for them to scan the ticket barcodes then it does for a magic band reader to read the magic band.


----------



## sunflare

dina444444 said:


> It’s more streamlined but it takes longer for them to scan the ticket barcodes then it does for a magic band reader to read the magic band.


I'm not sure speed is a management concern as much as cost is.


----------



## wallawallakids

only hope said:


> Even if WDW let us use our phones, I wouldn't. I don't touch my phone unless my hands are clean. I'd think maybe more people would be concerned about this. With a magicband, I can go from on fastpass directly to another without washing my hands since I don't need to pull out a ticket or phone. It seems like having to pull your phone out is a good way to spread illness since so many people touch their phone after touching public things.



Even if DL had magic bands, you would still have to use your phone for Max Pass.   Personally, I LOVE Max Pass and believe it is much better then scheduling FPs months in advance, so if the suggestion is to get rid of it in favor of Magic bands with scheduled FPS, I would be very much against that and I would be shocked if others didn’t feel the same way.


----------



## rich dream vacations

WDW will take into consideration safety of its guests as its number 1 objective. There is a way to do this and make the economics work for them. Less capacity at resorts and parks with restricted hours means fewer CMs and lower operating costs per day. I am sure there are some very smart people who are studying labor, occupancy, pricing models, etc.. as well as stronger health and social distancing protocols than the state requires to make guests feel comfortable, safe and where they are not operating at a significant loss.


----------



## Brianstl

gotomu212 said:


> I don’t mean to be a Debbie Downer, but I do think a message board of Disney fanatics (I’m one too) is causing a skewed perception of where the general public is. I think if I stopped a 100 random people on the street and asked “do you think you could maintain social distancing at WDW” they would look at me like I had two heads. Not everyone, but the majority of people in my social circle/coworkers/extended family are too nervous to send their kids to the daycare down the street or pick up takeout food and are attending virtual funerals. I just can’t see communities that aren’t allowed to have a play date today thinking that 30-60 days from now a 25k mass of people at a theme park is good optics.
> 
> In so many ways I want to be wrong, but I just can’t realistically see the opening that many people on here are starting to predict.


The fear will start to fade soon and then will come the realization that we are going to have to live with this virus.  The virus isn’t going away.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> The fear will start to fade soon and then will come the realization that we are going to have to live with this virus.  The virus isn’t going away.




And what is "soon" to you? I mean come August I am ready to send my kid to school and watch football, but it's been 6 weeks? When is an "acceptable" time for people to just live with it? Genuinely curious.


----------



## basketking

wallawallakids said:


> Even if DL had magic bands, you would still have to use your phone for Max Pass.   Personally, I LOVE Max Pass and believe it is much better then scheduling FPs months in advance, so if the suggestion is to get rid of it in favor of Magic bands with scheduled FPS, I would be very much against that and I would be shocked if others didn’t feel the same way.


Oh man I SO SO agree! After experiencing DL and MP for the first time just barely before the shutdown (3/10-3/12), I completely fell in love with MP!!  It is far superior to FP+ in my opinion. I loved it. I found it reminiscent of the old FP system but with the added convenience of getting FP on your phone. I am a total fan. I am a WDW vet but thoroughly enjoyed DL and I do hope to return....someday.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> And what is "soon" to you? I mean come August I am ready to send my kid to school and watch football, but it's been 6 weeks? When is an "acceptable" time for people to just live with it? Genuinely curious.


We have already seen the fear fade away among some in society and since we are talking almost six weeks before the earliest the parks would open a much larger segment of the society will have moved to that point by then.  Fear is a strong emotion built into to our DNA, but the fact we are social beings is built into our DNA too.  The primal needs to gather, experience and explore are just as strong as or stronger than fear.  Those needs will eventually bring most people around to the need for acceptance that we will need to live with the virus.

You or no one else has to accept anything.  It is just the vast majority will because it is human nature.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> We have already seen the fear fade away among some in society and since we are talking almost six weeks before the earliest the parks would open a much larger segment of the society will have moved to that point by then.  Fear is a strong emotion built into to our DNA, but the fact we are social beings is built into our DNA too.  The primal needs to gather, experience and explore are just as strong as or stronger than fear.  Those needs will eventually bring most people around to the need for acceptance that we will need to live with the virus.
> 
> You or no one else has to accept anything.  It is just the vast majority will because it is human nature.



That all depends how things go within the next couple of weeks.  Public perception could swing either way depending.


----------



## Brianstl

Pickle Rick said:


> That all depends how things go within the next couple of weeks.  Public perception could swing either way depending.


I really don’t think what happens in the next couple weeks is going to make a difference.  We are talking about emotions/needs that are built into our DNA. We only have so much conscience control over.  Even societies that use/used fear for control realize that you have to feed those needs for that fear to not be overcome by other emotions.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> And what is "soon" to you? I mean come August I am ready to send my kid to school and watch football, but it's been 6 weeks? When is an "acceptable" time for people to just live with it? Genuinely curious.


For me, I say June, with things opening up very slowly between now & then.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> I really don’t think what happens in the next couple weeks is going to make a difference.  We are talking about emotions/needs that are built into our DNA. We only have so much conscience control over.  Even societies that use/used fear for control realize that you have to feed those needs for that fear to not be overcome by other emotions.



We'll see.  Regardless, I don't see Disney opening up because of what people want.  They'll do what's best for them and the safety of their cast members and guests.


----------



## Brianstl

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Your fear will also depend on how closely you've been affected by the virus. For someone who doesnt know anyone whos been hospitalised or died from COVID-19 their emotions are going to be different to someone who has! Its built into some peoples DNA that if theyve not been affected by something their emotions/needs are different.



There is definite truth in this.  

I am not saying everyone is going to be ready to go to WDW in June or even close to the majority of people.  I’m not even sure I will be comfortable by that point.  Plus, I think some people are really under estimating how much the economy impact of this all is going to hurt interest in going to Disney for the next year plus.

It is just that while I think crowds will be pretty small for a while there is definitely going to be enough people willing to go for it to make sense for them to open at some point in the first couple weeks of June. 

I think crowds will continue to grow slowly as time goes on, but I think it will be a very long time before we see crowds like the last two years. 
At first the major reason will be fear in a large segment of society, but as that fades the economic impact will be the main driver of Disney not being able to hit their previous attendance numbers.


----------



## kittlesona

So now that the “official” guidelines for Disney to reopen are basically, “do whatever you want to do,” how many of the rumored ideas do you think they’ll implement? A lot of people had said that they would be more stringent than the rumored guidelines but I think I’m now leaning toward the rumored guidelines being what actually happens. What are your thoughts?


----------



## woody337

kittlesona said:


> So now that the “official” guidelines for Disney to reopen are basically, “do whatever you want to do,” how many of the rumored ideas do you think they’ll implement? A lot of people had said that they would be more stringent than the rumored guidelines but I think I’m now leaning toward the rumored guidelines being what actually happens. What are your thoughts?


Watch Disney come out and do absolutely NOTHING. Judging by the going away party, it wouldnt surprise me


----------



## JaNelson38

Brianstl said:


> I think crowds will continue to grow slowly as time goes on, but I think it will be a very long time before we see crowds like the last two years.
> At first the major reason will be fear in a large segment of society, but as that fades the economic impact will be the main driver of Disney not being able to hit their previous attendance numbers.



Not only that, but the lack of international visitors will be a factor as well.  I have a hard time believing international travel will be the same for a long while.

Luckily for Disney, they have info on what happened after 9/11 so they know what worked and what didn't in getting people to the parks.  This is a slightly different situation, but a lot of the same types of issues are the same with regards to the fear of travel.  

Later this summer and this fall will probably be fantastic opportunities to get to WDW for those who can go.  The crowds will almost certainly be proportionately lower, and Disney will almost certainly be running some nice discounts.  As someone who plans to take their family around November, I'm genuinely excited for the opportunity.


----------



## kittlesona

woody337 said:


> Watch Disney come out and do absolutely NOTHING. Judging by the going away party, it wouldnt surprise me


They were already starting to do things  I imagine that there will be a whole lot of hand washing stations around at the absolute very least. I don’t think they’re going to be reckless (in my opinion).


----------



## vinotinto

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm retired so it's not an issue for me, but I can't imagine that a lot of companies will be granting vacations within a couple of months of reopening. I know that many people have been working from home, but there has to be a period of time where everyone has to reassemble and update records/deal with potential backlog/etc. onsite....or am I totally out of touch with technology?





emilymad said:


> It depends on the company.  Our issue is that people haven't been able to take vacations so how do you manage everyone being out at once over the summer, etc.  But companies have to let you use your vacation days so something has be to worked out.   Management is preparing for a large part of the workforce being on vacation in November/December in order to not loose vacation days.
> 
> DH and I both work for companies that can done almost entirely at home.  DH's company told them this week to expect to work from home until at least the end of the year since the whole office has to be reconfigured for social distancing and there isn't space for everyone.


My DH and I have vacation we have to use or lose this summer, so not everyone is on the boat of not being able to take vacation over the summer - in our case we will have to use it over the summer or we will lose it. My DH has to use it by August, and I have to use it by December (but so many people in my Company will want to take it at the end of the year, I will do better taking vacation with my DH).  Our kids' schools restart on August 3rd. So, that means we have to use or lose vacation in June or July.

My work can be done 100% virtually from home, and I don't expect to go back to my office for months.


----------



## JaNelson38

kittlesona said:


> So now that the “official” guidelines for Disney to reopen are basically, “do whatever you want to do,” how many of the rumored ideas do you think they’ll implement? A lot of people had said that they would be more stringent than the rumored guidelines but I think I’m now leaning toward the rumored guidelines being what actually happens. What are your thoughts?



They'll implement everything they possibly can.  But there are still so many guidelines that may prove impossible to police.

In every facet of life, people will just have to trust each other.  Respect other's personal space.  Do what you can to protect yourself, and assume others are doing the same.  In the end, that's really the long and short of it.


----------



## cakebaker

kittlesona said:


> So now that the “official” guidelines for Disney to reopen are basically, “do whatever you want to do,” how many of the rumored ideas do you think they’ll implement? A lot of people had said that they would be more stringent than the rumored guidelines but I think I’m now leaning toward the rumored guidelines being what actually happens. What are your thoughts?



I'm actually glad they're allowing Disney and other theme parks to set their own guidelines. They know their operations better than anyone else. Disney won't go against general mandates- they closed before they were required to do so. I think they'll go as far as they can with safety measures without dramatically affecting the guest experience any more than they have to. I think they'll rely heavily on the recommendations, but adjust where they have to. I don't think we're going to see massive cuts like no fireworks, no shows, partial park openings, rather leaning more towards a general cap on numbers in the parks, not allowing masses to gather for rope drop etc. It will be interesting to see just exactly how they do that.


----------



## TwoMisfits

New rumor is CA may be shutting all beaches on May 1...seems CA and FL are going in reverse directions...https://abc7news.com/newsom-closes-beaches-california-beach-covid-19-coronavirus/6139115/


----------



## SierraT

AvidDisReader said:


> So Disney has been given the green light to open but have not made an announcement.  For all those that think Disney is just a money hungry Corp, there would have been an immediate come on in.  This company cares about its reputation.  When they do make an announcement it will be carefully worded and with specific guidelines.


I’m sure their priority right now is ensuring there isn’t a line of lawyers waiting outside the gates, sadly.  


kittlesona said:


> So now that the “official” guidelines for Disney to reopen are basically, “do whatever you want to do,” how many of the rumored ideas do you think they’ll implement? A lot of people had said that they would be more stringent than the rumored guidelines but I think I’m now leaning toward the rumored guidelines being what actually happens. What are your thoughts?


I think they will attempt most of what is suggested, if anything to make people feel safe.  Let’s face it, this is what Disney is really good at and why a lot of people take their young families there.  In reality though, if a person doesn’t feel like they will be safe, they really shouldn’t be venturing out and certainly not to a crowded theme park.  Even with no fear of this myself, the crowds are sometimes overwhelming without a virus floating around.  Truth be told, I’m kind of looking forward to a trip where someone isn’t breathing down my neck in line.


----------



## BadPinkTink

TwoMisfits said:


> New rumor is CA may be shutting all beaches on May 1...seems CA and FL are going in reverse directions...https://abc7news.com/newsom-closes-beaches-california-beach-covid-19-coronavirus/6139115/



I saw something about this on Facebook, someone posted a screencap of a document from The California Police Chiefs. There was a meeting yesterday between The California Police Chiefs Executive Committee, CHP Commissioner and representatives of the California State Parks. Govenor Newson will be announcing at Thursdays pres conference that all beaches and state parks in California will be closed effective May 1


----------



## vinotinto

Back to Disney operational news, Disney is now canceling onsite reservations for May 17th through May 23rd. (May 23rd is Memorial Day Saturday and the start of the "summer" here in the south). 

So, where is that guy that said he had inside knowledge that Disney would open May 19th? I guess we can cross off those rumors.


----------



## SierraT

vinotinto said:


> Back to Disney operational news, Disney is now canceling onsite reservations for May 17th through May 23rd. (May 23rd is Memorial Day Saturday and the start of the "summer" here in the south).
> 
> So, where is that guy that said he had inside knowledge that Disney would open May 19th? I guess we can cross off those rumors.


ha! and I received an e-mail this morning from Disney reminding me that I have a payment due for my June trip.

Still not sure I should pay it especially if I don't have a definitive date when they are opening.


----------



## woody337

vinotinto said:


> Back to Disney operational news, Disney is now canceling onsite reservations for May 17th through May 23rd. (May 23rd is Memorial Day Saturday and the start of the "summer" here in the south).
> 
> So, where is that guy that said he had inside knowledge that Disney would open May 19th? I guess we can cross off those rumors.


I feel the general consensus is leaning towards June 1


----------



## MassJester

I think the opening schedule is interesting, June 1 or whatever, but I think I have become more interested in what the opening offerings will be. "Open" can mean a lot of things.

Sure, it's possible for 25,000 people to maintain social distancing--but possible and practical are two very different things. I have a July trip, that I'm very hopeful about, but would very much like to understand what the reality is going to be.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

BadPinkTink said:


> I saw something about this on Facebook, someone posted a screencap of a document from The California Police Chiefs. There was a meeting yesterday between The California Police Chiefs Executive Committee, CHP Commissioner and representatives of the California State Parks. Govenor Newson will be announcing at Thursdays pres conference that all beaches and state parks in California will be closed effective May 1



The California State Parks weren't already closed?  The FL state parks have been closed since March.  No open date has been announced, but camping reservations were only cancelled through May 15th.  I had tough reservations to get at Anastasia State Park in St Augustine cancelled on me in March.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> Back to Disney operational news, Disney is now canceling onsite reservations for May 17th through May 23rd. (May 23rd is Memorial Day Saturday and the start of the "summer" here in the south).
> 
> So, where is that guy that said he had inside knowledge that Disney would open May 19th? I guess we can cross off those rumors.


I think it was the same guy who posted again changed his "insider info" to June 1, I think.  I'll be interested to see if all the draconian measures he said were going to happen actually come to pass.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Sigh...Ok, we're stepping into the world of wild conspiracy theories and I'm stepping out of it. I never get a reasonable answer to the question of why and it hasn't changed yet.
> Sooo....When do we think Disney will make some kind of formal announcement on plans?


I expect we'll hear something late next week.  Seems like the stars are aligning for Disney Springs to open sometime in may with the parks coming after that.


----------



## BadPinkTink

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> The California State Parks weren't already closed?  The FL state parks have been closed since March.  No open date has been announced, but camping reservations were only closed through May 15th.  I had tough reservations to get at Anastasia State Park in St Augustine cancelled on me in March.



Yes but some counties reopened the beaches last weekend, Ventura County and Orange County and it was all over the news, with people travelling from other counties. Thats why this announcement will be made


----------



## merry_nbright

vinotinto said:


> Back to Disney operational news, Disney is now canceling onsite reservations for May 17th through May 23rd. (May 23rd is Memorial Day Saturday and the start of the "summer" here in the south).
> 
> So, where is that guy that said he had inside knowledge that Disney would open May 19th? I guess we can cross off those rumors.



Accurate. Mine was for May 21-25 at Pop. I received my email yesterday informing me to cancel as the resorts would be closed. I said this before, but it got lost in the mess of conspiracies and treatments.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A


----------



## OnceUponATime15

It didn’t take long... 

https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?start=0&sz=24


----------



## HuskieJohn

So according to the Phase 1 announced by the FL Gov yesterday...Disney Springs could open May 4th right?

I think it will be interesting to see when things actually open up vs when they could.


----------



## Cramden

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It didn’t take long...
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?start=0&sz=24


LOL. That's the company I know and love!

Ready by 6/15. Wonder if that's a hint to their plans?


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

HuskieJohn said:


> So according to the Phase 1 announced by the FL Gov yesterday...Disney Springs could open May 4th right?
> 
> I think it will be interesting to see when things actually open up vs when they could.



DS could, but I don’t think they will. At least not the Disney owned stores and restaurants. I could see third party stores and restaurants trying to open their doors next week or shortly after.


----------



## yulilin3

HuskieJohn said:


> So according to the Phase 1 announced by the FL Gov yesterday...Disney Springs could open May 4th right?
> 
> I think it will be interesting to see when things actually open up vs when they could.


The orange county task force was talking about this yesterday.  They said most businesses would need at least a week to get supplies,  employees back and new training. 
Small businesses might open Monday,  but bigger ones may need more time
Disney springs being a bunch of different companies presents a unique situation,  i think we'll see scattered openings


----------



## DavidHobart

Kim Gillihan said:


> Saw this in this post... maybe we will know more May 5th.... hope so.. really tired of being in limbo.
> 
> Miller said a Disney earnings call scheduled for May 5 is expected to reveal significant information about future plans for the parks.



While anything is possible, I doubt that in the earnings call Disney will get much into specifics re its reopening plans, for two reasons:

a. if it does, this simple topic will dominate the call, and Disney has a lot of other issues to talk about too, and 

b. as states re-open, risks increase, and smart organizations are taking a wait and see approach, wanting to see what the new case trends (in a consistent testing environment) or the positive test percentage trends (in an increasing tests environment) are suggesting.

FWIW I still think a limited opening June 1, possibly designated as a special soft open so that Disney has a better reason to cancel reservations if enough people don't cancel after they understand just how limited it will be, is my best guess--though not informed by any special info from mysterious higher up, bus drivers, or DVC call center staff...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Cramden said:


> LOL. That's the company I know and love!
> 
> Ready by 6/15. Wonder if that's a hint to their plans?



GO SVEN!!

Im rooting for him, guys. He’ll be a legend. The first time a phone CM gave accurate info and broke news.


----------



## NJlauren

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A



but how do i know what size to get


----------



## SierraT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It didn’t take long...
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?start=0&sz=24



There is no way I could get my kids to wear those.   

The page is so popular on shop Disney that you are in a queue to buy them.  Crazy town.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

NJlauren said:


> but how do i know what size to get



Theres a sizing guide on the shop Disney page.


----------



## rpb718

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It didn’t take long...
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?start=0&sz=24



I'm waiting to see them as an item to pick in MDE like the Magicbands.  Welcome to the future.


----------



## HuskieJohn

NJlauren said:


> but how do i know what size to get


There is a size guide on the page.


----------



## e_yerger

rpb718 said:


> I'm waiting to see them as an item to pick in MDE like the Magicbands.  Welcome to the future.


ooooo I would _love _that!!


----------



## NJlauren

HuskieJohn said:


> There is a size guide on the page.



Found it and got the tape measure out!


----------



## Moliphino

Cramden said:


> LOL. That's the company I know and love!
> 
> Ready by 6/15. Wonder if that's a hint to their plans?



At least they're donating all the profits from selling masks to Medshare.


----------



## Sandiz08

I ordered some for my 7 year old, Disney open or not, he is going to need a 4 pack because he is a child and they will not be staying clean.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A


They're actually not nearly as expensive as I would have thought.


----------



## merry_nbright

DGsAtBLT said:


> GO SVEN!!
> 
> Im rooting for him, guys. He’ll be a legend. The first time a phone CM gave accurate info and broke news.



Wait, wasn’t it Finn? Or Flynn? I kid.


----------



## JaNelson38

JayhawkCruiser said:


> DS could, but I don’t think they will. At least not the Disney owned stores and restaurants. I could see third party stores and restaurants trying to open their doors next week or shortly after.



On the other hand, it could be a good way to roll out a phase of re-opening if they decided to open all Disney Springs, even the Disney-owned entities.  Assuming they have the workers to make it happen, of course. 

Any retail store that has the workers available and has the means to open up will almost certainly open up when given the green light.  Restaurants may need some time depending on if they need to add fresh inventory.  In any event, no matter what happens with the parks and resorts, it wouldn't shock me in the least to see DS fully operational (and by fully operational, meaning the stores/restaurants that are able to open under the guidelines) by Memorial Day.


----------



## yulilin3

Moliphino said:


> At least they're donating all the profits from selling masks to Medshare.


Up to 1 million,  which is nice and they'll probably hit that in a week. After that it's profit which is perfectly acceptable being a business


----------



## JaNelson38

MassJester said:


> I think the opening schedule is interesting, June 1 or whatever, but I think I have become more interested in what the opening offerings will be. "Open" can mean a lot of things.
> 
> Sure, it's possible for 25,000 people to maintain social distancing--but possible and practical are two very different things. I have a July trip, that I'm very hopeful about, but would very much like to understand what the reality is going to be.



I said this elsewhere once, but since you bring it up, I think it can be revisited here - with regards to "social distancing".  "Social distancing" is staying six feet apart and preventing close contact with anyone for longer than 10 minutes.  In your daily normal life, this isn't hard to do.  Even in a theme park setting - like, standing in line for an attraction for example - how often are we NOT six feet apart?  I mean, we're not standing on top of one another.  Six feet apart is two yards - basically two decent size steps.  We wouldn't have to "adjust" to much....we as a society might just have to be a little bit more aware of personal space.  Maybe wear a mask if forced to sit next to someone in confined space.    Perhaps there will have to be some imagination with regards to character photo ops.  But other than maybe sitting next to a stranger on a bus/plane or maybe in a sporting event/concert, when are we ever sitting right next to someone we don't know for longer than 10 minutes?  Not very often.  When we hear "six feet apart", we think that is some long distance that makes having large gatherings impossible....which, its not.

My point being that as long as Disney does something with attendance in the parks early on, "social distancing" may not be as difficult or life-altering as many think it is, even in a theme park setting.  Shoulder-to-shoulder crowds might not happen for a while at Disney, but I think Disney can re-open safely, smartly, and still allow a great experience for everyone who comes.

We just have to keep things in perspective.  Sometimes we let our brains get the best of us.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Eric Smith said:


> They're actually not nearly as expensive as I would have thought.



I thought they were well priced 
(then I did my order.. did the exchange rate .. added international shipping..  and bam!! tripled the price in one shot... lol!!)

Ordered anyway..


----------



## disney1474

MassJester said:


> I think the opening schedule is interesting, June 1 or whatever, but I think I have become more interested in what the opening offerings will be. "Open" can mean a lot of things.
> 
> Sure, it's possible for 25,000 people to maintain social distancing--but possible and practical are two very different things. I have a July trip, that I'm very hopeful about, but would very much like to understand what the reality is going to be.


I agree with you here.  We have a trip July 15th.  It depends if we feel safe going and also what rides/attractions /parks will be open to make it feel worth while.  We are taking my nephew for the first time.


----------



## goofystitch

Good morning everyone. I just want to say that everyone's opinion on this board is correct. The truth is we have no way of knowing yet what really works for this virus - is it social distancing or is the virus just running its natural course. Can we at the least agree that we are all looking forward to Disney reopening?


----------



## MassJester

disney1474 said:


> I agree with you here.  We have a trip July 15th.  It depends if we feel safe going and also what rides/attractions /parks will be open to make it feel worth while.  We are taking my nephew for the first time.



Hopefully we will be there at the same time.


----------



## marinejjh

TwoMisfits said:


> New rumor is CA may be shutting all beaches on May 1...seems CA and FL are going in reverse directions...https://abc7news.com/newsom-closes-beaches-california-beach-covid-19-coronavirus/6139115/


Nothing like waiting until after the fact to make decisions.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Wasn’t there a rumor a couple of weeks ago in this thread that the Swan and Dolphin were calling employees back for a May opening? Has there been on news on that? The message on their website still just says closed through April 30 which is today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If you’re planning on wearing a mask to Disney and haven’t been wearing them yet I suggest you “practice.” If you wear glasses you will need to look up ways to keep your glasses from fogging up.

I wore a plain cotton mask to Target yesterday and had tons of issues. It was the wrong size and kept slipping. It was also super hot, so maybe try different materials.

Might be trial and error until you get it right.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

SaintsManiac said:


> If you’re planning on wearing a mask to Disney and haven’t been wearing them yet I suggest you “practice.” If you wear glasses you will need to look up ways to keep your glasses from fogging up.
> 
> I wore a plain cotton mask to Target yesterday and had tons of issues. It was the wrong size and kept slipping. It was also super hot, so maybe try different materials.
> 
> Might be trial and error until you get it right.


Check these out... so so cute.
https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0423200429200023F
Ordered mine for our trip.. the great thing is they are donating mask and 1m proceeds.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Check these out... so so cute.
> https://www.shopdisney.com/face-masks/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0423200429200023F
> Ordered mine for our trip



I have my own Disney ones from somewhere else and I would never wear a mask in Disney anyway. But yes I saw the link.


----------



## BadPinkTink

SaintsManiac said:


> I have my own Disney ones from somewhere else and I would never wear a mask in Disney anyway. But yes I saw the link.



well if Disney are selling them on Shop Disney, its a very big likely hood they will sell them in the parks and make them mandatory for guests. So you will have to choose, wear the mask and go to Disney or not wear a mask and not go to Disney


----------



## SaintsManiac

BadPinkTink said:


> well if Disney are selling them on Shop Disney, its a very big likely hood they will sell them in the parks and make them mandatory for guests. So you will have to choose, wear the mask and go to Disney or not wear a mask and not go to Disney



lol

I've been over this several times. I would not go if they require masks. I don't think they would make it mandatory anyway and I hope for everyone's sake that they don't. It is not a fun experience to wear one.


----------



## Searc

Moliphino said:


> At least they're donating all the profits from selling masks to Medshare.


Profits and proceeds are two different things.


----------



## DavidHobart

JaNelson38 said:


> I said this elsewhere once, but since you bring it up, I think it can be revisited here - with regards to "social distancing".  "Social distancing" is staying six feet apart and preventing close contact with anyone for longer than 10 minutes.



Per CDC, it is actually "not being within 6 feet of someone for longer than 15 minutes" *--which strengthens your point. 

*this was "longer than 30 minutes" as recently as the weekend


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> Profits and proceeds are two different things.


And they don’t have to donate either, but are choosing to donate profits along with the masks themselves. Good for them.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> lol
> 
> I've been over this several times. I would not go if they require masks. I don't think they would make it mandatory anyway and I hope for everyone's sake that they don't. It is not a fun experience to wear one.


I 100% agree with you. If a mask is required, I won't be visiting, especially in the summer. Yuck.


----------



## Moliphino

Searc said:


> Profits and proceeds are two different things.



Ok. But the Parks Blog said profits. "Disney will also donate all profits from the sales in the U.S. of Disney’s cloth face masks to Medshare, up to $1 million, now through September 30, 2020." I did miss the "up to $1 million" part my first time reading it. Got mixed up with the 1 million masks being donated.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Moliphino said:


> At least they're donating all the profits from selling masks to Medshare.


Well the first mil of the profits...which are earned by September 30th anyways.  Still a great gesture.


----------



## tinkerhon

Searc said:


> I 100% agree with you. If a mask is required, I won't be visiting, especially in the summer. Yuck.



Totally agree, and our scheduled trip in July - that being said, the Disney ones would make it a little easier - just a tad


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> I 100% agree with you. If a mask is required, I won't be visiting, especially in the summer. Yuck.




I really thought I would be in the minority on that, but I saw plenty of people saying the same thing. I was ready to cry out of frustration with it at Target yesterday and that was the 2nd time I've gone with one on.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> If you’re planning on wearing a mask to Disney and haven’t been wearing them yet I suggest you “practice.” If you wear glasses you will need to look up ways to keep your glasses from fogging up.
> 
> I wore a plain cotton mask to Target yesterday and had tons of issues. It was the wrong size and kept slipping. It was also super hot, so maybe try different materials.
> 
> Might be trial and error until you get it right.



I also wear glasses or sunglasses when wearing contacts.. find a mask that you can pinch tight across the bridge of the nose.  It “closes” the top of the mask and you shouldn’t get the fogging


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I also wear glasses or sunglasses when wearing contacts.. find a mask that you can pinch tight across the bridge of the nose.  It “closes” the top of the mask and you shouldn’t get the fogging




Yes I looked it up when I got home. I have a good pleated one with a filter pocket and metal nose bridge, but I had to wash it and it was still damp.  

I also read that you can put a tissue in above your mouth to help seal it a bit.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

When we go skiing we buy this anti fog cream for our goggles it works great. You should try that...its on Amazon


----------



## JaNelson38

marinejjh said:


> Nothing like waiting until after the fact to make decisions.



Insane what's going on in California if that actually comes to fruition.

Stuff like this is why I've said many times that whatever decision Disney makes with regards to opening - they better have a stiff spine and an even stiffer upper lip.  Because the pressure from the doomsayers will be immediate, immense, and Disney will be accused of wanting people to get sick and die.  Has nothing to do with "science" at this point, it really doesn't.  Doesnt matter if Disney wants to open on June 1 of this year or June 1, 2021. 

Set your guidelines Disney, stick to them, and have no issues supporting them.  Tell people you have faith in your staff and cast members.  Tell people you have faith in the people visiting that they will take care of themselves and help take care of each other.  Tell people who may not be comfortable visiting yet that they will be there when they are comfortable.  And be confident in your policies.  Across the country, businesses are now waged in a PR war with media and heavy-handed government in order to simply open their doors.  Its just insanity.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wdwlver

Searc said:


> I 100% agree with you. If a mask is required, I won't be visiting, especially in the summer. Yuck.


Same. We go every summer and wearing a mask in that heat with sunglasses is a no go for us.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> I really thought I would be in the minority on that, but I saw plenty of people saying the same thing. I was ready to cry out of frustration with it at Target yesterday and that was the 2nd time I've gone with one on.



I have the added bonus of having Rosacea, which is the under control 90% of the time.  The mask I wear has caused a lovely flare up 
So I’m looking for a lighter weight option that will still do the job.  Modern life problems.. lol


----------



## NJlauren

I'm shocked at how many are saying if Disney requires a mask you wont go. 

Frankly i hope they are required for everyone over 4.  Do i like wearing a mask?  No, but i know that if someone who is sick and doesn't know it (asymptomatic) is wearing a mask my chance of getting sick is significantly reduced.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I have the added bonus of having Rosacea, which is the under control 90% of the time.  The mask I wear has caused a lovely flare up
> So I’m looking for a lighter weight option that will still do the job.  Modern life problems.. lol




Ugh I feel you. I am enjoying the lovely world of adult acne on my lower face, so the mask really doesn't help!


----------



## SaintsManiac

NJlauren said:


> I'm shocked at how many are saying if Disney requires a mask you wont go.
> 
> Frankly i hope they are required for everyone over 4.  Do i like wearing a mask?  No, but i know that if someone who is sick and doesn't know (asymptomatic) it is wearing a mask my chance of getting sick is significantly reduced.




Why is that shocking? My overall comfort level is more important to me than being at Disney.


----------



## Jrb1979

JaNelson38 said:


> Insane what's going on in California if that actually comes to fruition.
> 
> Stuff like this is why I've said many times that whatever decision Disney makes with regards to opening - they better have a stiff spine and an even stiffer upper lip.  Because the pressure from the doomsayers will be immediate, immense, and Disney will be accused of wanting people to get sick and die.  Has nothing to do with "science" at this point, it really doesn't.  Doesnt matter if Disney wants to open on June 1 of this year or June 1, 2021.
> 
> Set your guidelines Disney, stick to them, and have no issues supporting them.  Tell people you have faith in your staff and cast members.  Tell people you have faith in the people visiting that they will take care of themselves and help take care of each other.  Tell people who may not be comfortable visiting yet that they will be there when they are comfortable.  And be confident in your policies.  Across the country, businesses are now waged in a PR war with media and heavy-handed government in order to simply open their doors.  Its just insanity.


Its not insanity. This virus is just going to disappear when we open things. Its the government's fault idiots can't practice social distancing. It really isn't difficult to stay 6ft away from people.


----------



## DisneyElite4

I really hope the Disney ones fit kids better then the ones I’ve bought for mine so far. All the ones I’ve bought for them so far fall off their little faces, and they keep adjusting them and touching them when we practice at home, defeating the purpose entirely. I hope people are kind when we begin to venture out again and know that us parents are trying to get our little ones to keep them on - it’s hard for them!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DisneyElite4 said:


> I really hope the Disney ones fit kids better then the ones I’ve bought for mine so far. All the ones I’ve bought for them so far fall off their little faces, and they keep adjusting them and touching them when we practice at home, defeating the purpose entirely. I hope people are kind when we begin to venture out again and know that us parents are trying to get our little ones to keep them on - it’s hard for them!




I got one for my daughter that fits behind the head. It can be adjusted. She still doesn't want to wear it AND she wears glasses which is a double whammy, but at least I can get it to fit properly. I don't bring her out right now, so I'm glad she doesn't have to struggle with it.


----------



## fbb

BadPinkTink said:


> well if Disney are selling them on Shop Disney, its a very big likely hood they will sell them in the parks and make them mandatory for guests.



I try to explain this to my wife every time I see the credit card statement. Items on ShopDisney are not mandatory.


----------



## NJlauren

SaintsManiac said:


> Why is that shocking? My overall comfort level is more important to me than being at Disney.



I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?


----------



## NJlauren

DisneyElite4 said:


> I really hope the Disney ones fit kids better then the ones I’ve bought for mine so far. All the ones I’ve bought for them so far fall off their little faces, and they keep adjusting them and touching them when we practice at home, defeating the purpose entirely. I hope people are kind when we begin to venture out again and know that us parents are trying to get our little ones to keep them on - it’s hard for them!



My almost 6 year old loves hers, its strange to be honest.  Younger then that and its causing a real issue.  I do think kids are going to take a long time to adjust to this.


----------



## charmed59

If I were Disney I’d wait a week or two for any opening announcement to see how the phase 1ish goes in Central Florida. I believe the governor said this wasn’t a full phase one, as they might open more things as the numbers come in.  They also might be watching Georgia.  Too few days to call it a trend, but the numbers thus far on new cases aren’t really promising.

These southern states may be going for a modified Swedish version.  I know we here in Florida have lots of hospital capacity that could handle a spike, and the more immune people we get the more that could go back to work.  The governor said they would be watching hospital admittance by the hour in case they need to rein things back in.  Disney and Universal might want to wait and see if it’s a stable situation before they open up.


----------



## yulilin3

Executive Order from DeSantis extends airport screenings and screenings at the border, what I can't find is for how long (section 2 point D)
https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-112.pdf


----------



## SaintsManiac

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?




I will limit it as much as possible. Running to the store is not the same as wearing one in a theme park for 10 hours.


----------



## wdwlver

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?


I live in NJ too, and yes have to wear one when I go to the store, but like I said we go in the summer and no, I’d rather not go than be in 90 degree weather with 100 percent humidity and a mask on.


----------



## DisneyElite4

NJlauren said:


> My almost 6 year old loves hers, its strange to be honest.  Younger then that and its causing a real issue.  I do think kids are going to take a long time to adjust to this.



My 7 year old also enjoys wearing his! It’s still too big though, and won’t stay on. My twin 5 year olds are a different story - my daughter will wear hers for two minutes tops right now. My son is autistic, and won’t even touch it.


----------



## JaNelson38

NJlauren said:


> I'm shocked at how many are saying if Disney requires a mask you wont go.
> 
> Frankly i hope they are required for everyone over 4.  Do i like wearing a mask?  No, but i know that if someone who is sick and doesn't know it (asymptomatic) is wearing a mask my chance of getting sick is significantly reduced.



I don't think Disney can require masks for certain things.  How are you supposed to wear a mask swimming in a resort pool or at Blizzard Beach, for example?  What about roller coasters or other attractions where it can easily fall off?  What about while eating?  

I could see masks being encouraged, and certain staff wearing them based on their possible interactions with the public.  But not mandatory.  

You're never going to prevent illness, from COVID-19 or anything else.  If you're afraid of getting sick in a certain setting, you're just either going to have to accept the risk or don't go.  That's the lesson a lot of people are going to have to learn.


----------



## Runnsally

My read of the tea leaves...
Although I don’t agree with it, the parks open early June with surprisingly close-to-normal operations.  Most of the changes fall on the backs of cast members - masks, increased cleaning, etc.  Biggest effect on guests is no nighttime shows  and some distancing in lines, theaters, etc.


----------



## Farro

BadPinkTink said:


> *well if Disney are selling them on Shop Disney, its a very big likely hood they will sell them in the parks and make them mandatory for guests.* So you will have to choose, wear the mask and go to Disney or not wear a mask and not go to Disney



Or...they see everyone is buying knock-off Disney ones so decided to get in on the game while at the same time doing something nice.


----------



## NJlauren

SaintsManiac said:


> I will limit it as much as possible. Running to the store is not the same as wearing one in a theme park for 10 hours.



Valid point, i guess we will wait and see. 



JaNelson38 said:


> I don't think Disney can require masks for certain things.  How are you supposed to wear a mask swimming in a resort pool or at Blizzard Beach, for example?  What about roller coasters or other attractions where it can easily fall off?  What about while eating?
> 
> I could see masks being encouraged, and certain staff wearing them based on their possible interactions with the public.  But not mandatory.
> 
> You're never going to prevent illness, from COVID-19 or anything else.  If you're afraid of getting sick in a certain setting, you're just either going to have to accept the risk or don't go.  That's the lesson a lot of people are going to have to learn.



All valid points, but i think they may make it mandatory at the start, not necessarily forever, but if they want to open June 15th they may say its mandatory.  Of course while eat or swimming not the case.  It may be a strongly encouraged thing.  It is of course a wait and see but i do feel like lots of places are going to make it mandatory if they want to open sooner rather then later...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Or...they see everyone is buying knock-off Disney ones so decided to get in on the game while at the same time doing something nice.




The woman I bought mine from usually makes ears. She turned her business into mask making. She's donating and selling. She had a link set up where you could order a donated one to cover the costs. I was happy to help out. Her quality is top notch, too.


----------



## NJlauren

DisneyElite4 said:


> My 7 year old also enjoys wearing his! It’s still too big though, and won’t stay on. My twin 5 year olds are a different story - my daughter will wear hers for two minutes tops right now. My son is autistic, and won’t even touch it.



We got an adjustable one for the kids, you can pull it tighter on the side, i don't know what the piece would be called but it plastic and slides to tighten it, i am going to try and get more of them if other masks don't fit as well.

It will be a struggle, and the baby screams every time one of us puts on a mask!  so thats been fun


----------



## hertamaniac

charmed59 said:


> If I were Disney I’d wait a week or two for any opening announcement to see how the phase 1ish goes in Central Florida. I believe the governor said this wasn’t a full phase one, as they might open more things as the numbers come in.  They also might be watching Georgia.  Too few days to call it a trend, but the numbers thus far on new cases aren’t really promising.
> 
> These southern states may be going for a modified Swedish version.  I know we here in Florida have lots of hospital capacity that could handle a spike, and the more immune people we get the more that could go back to work.  The governor said they would be watching hospital admittance by the hour in case they need to rein things back in.  Disney and Universal might want to wait and see if it’s a stable situation before they open up.



Additionally, he is looking to open some state parks starting next Monday.  He did mention watching how other states do with a more liberal phase 1 opening.  

With the salons/barber shops still closed as part of our phase 1, I certainly don't see the barber shop at MK being open even with a broader opening.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> The woman I bought mine from usually makes ears. She turned her business into mask making. She's donating and selling. She had a link set up where you could order a donated one to cover the costs. I was happy to help out. Her quality is top notch, too.



Same here! We bought a Marvel one and a Mickey Mouse one!

Then I bought myself a pretty chiffon scarf one because it will be cooler/lighter and because I'm silly.


----------



## Searc

NJlauren said:


> I'm shocked at how many are saying if Disney requires a mask you wont go.
> 
> Frankly i hope they are required for everyone over 4.  Do i like wearing a mask?  No, but i know that if someone who is sick and doesn't know it (asymptomatic) is wearing a mask my chance of getting sick is significantly reduced.


LOL I am not required to visit Disney. If they insist all guests must wear masks, I won't visit there. It's pretty simple to understand.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_m-RC4DB0c/


----------



## Mit88

At the top of the Everest spike there will now be a bunch of masks in place of the hair ties.


----------



## Searc

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?


I won't go anywhere that requires a mask.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> At the top of the Everest spike there will now be a bunch of masks in place of the hair ties.



The Yeti better have a mask on. I'm sure lots of spittle flies out of his/her mouth.
Maybe Yetis can't transmit to humans, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Eric Smith

BadPinkTink said:


> well if Disney are selling them on Shop Disney, its a very big likely hood they will sell them in the parks and make them mandatory for guests. So you will have to choose, wear the mask and go to Disney or not wear a mask and not go to Disney


I don't think Disney selling masks is an indication that masks will be mandatory.  I think they will be up to the choice of the guest.


----------



## Sandiz08

Did you all see the lodge cast member wearing a mask ?


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Or...they see everyone is buying knock-off Disney ones so decided to get in on the game while at the same time doing something nice.



Nothing new for Disney. Stylish Ears on Etsy? Disney starts making them.“Hip” Disney T-Shirt designs on various websites? Disney starts making them.


----------



## crazy4wdw

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nities-in-need/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200002A


Wish I had seen these earlier.  The Star Wars themed masks are already sold out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Same here! We bought a Marvel one and a Mickey Mouse one!
> 
> Then I bought myself a pretty chiffon scarf one because it will be cooler/lighter and because I'm silly.




You should see my awesome new Disney handkerchiefs!


----------



## stayathomehero

Farro said:


> The Yeti better have a mask on. I'm sure lots of spittle flies out of his/her mouth.
> Maybe Yetis can't transmit to humans, but better to be safe than sorry.



The Yeti actually is patient one of Covid-19. He's had it for years, but the virus mutated and is transmittable to humans due to his sendetary lifestyle. Joe Rhode tried to warn us all, but we didn't listen.


----------



## Dutch Inn '76

JaNelson38 said:


> Insane what's going on in California if that actually comes to fruition.
> 
> Stuff like this is why I've said many times that whatever decision Disney makes with regards to opening - they better have a stiff spine and an even stiffer upper lip.  Because the pressure from the doomsayers will be immediate, immense, and Disney will be accused of wanting people to get sick and die.  Has nothing to do with "science" at this point, it really doesn't.  Doesnt matter if Disney wants to open on June 1 of this year or June 1, 2021.
> 
> Set your guidelines Disney, stick to them, and have no issues supporting them.  Tell people you have faith in your staff and cast members.  Tell people you have faith in the people visiting that they will take care of themselves and help take care of each other.  Tell people who may not be comfortable visiting yet that they will be there when they are comfortable.  And be confident in your policies.  Across the country, businesses are now waged in a PR war with media and heavy-handed government in order to simply open their doors.  Its just insanity.



Preach!


----------



## JaNelson38

NJlauren said:


> Valid point, i guess we will wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> All valid points, but i think they may make it mandatory at the start, not necessarily forever, but if they want to open June 15th they may say its mandatory.  Of course while eat or swimming not the case.  It may be a strongly encouraged thing.  It is of course a wait and see but i do feel like lots of places are going to make it mandatory if they want to open sooner rather then later...



The problem you run into with that is the problem the country currently has with the lockdowns - if you require a mask, when do you plan on lifting that restriction, and what drives that decision on when you lift them?  Its easy to say "we wont have it forever"....until it becomes forever.  You're seeing that with states now petrified to lift lockdowns despite saying "this is only temporary" when they were put in place.

I understand wanting to keep things as safe as possible, and masks in some situations will help with that.  But as you just pointed out, it isn't possible in every situation.  You can't prevent illness.  You can only do what you can to limit your exposure to it.  That's why the main defense Disney will have in whatever policy they have is that if you don't feel comfortable coming, then don't come.  Nobody is forcing anyone to come to WDW.  The easy thing to say from Disney's point of view is this:  these are the policies we are putting in place to keep our staff and guests as safe as possible while allowing all guests to enjoy their experience as much as possible.  If you're not comfortable yet with our policies, we will still be here when you are comfortable.  But for those that want to come, welcome.  That's the attitude WDW, or any business for that matter, should have.  In the end its up to each individual person or family to decide what is best for them or their family, without infringing on the rights of others who may feel more comfortable than you in certain situations.


----------



## Farro

stayathomehero said:


> The Yeti actually is patient one of Covid-19. He's had it for years, but the virus mutated and is transmittable to humans due to his sendetary lifestyle. Joe Rhode tried to warn us all, but we didn't listen.



I did have what I _thought_ was the flu after our 2017 trip...and I thought the Yeti looked right at me and coughed.


----------



## SierraT

Can I be the Debbie Downer to mention the probability cotton masks do not prevent covid?   I’m ducking and don’t hate me, totally not suggesting anyone not do what makes them feel comfortable and safe.


----------



## wdwlver

JaNelson38 said:


> The problem you run into with that is the problem the country currently has with the lockdowns - if you require a mask, when do you plan on lifting that restriction, and what drives that decision on when you lift them?  Its easy to say "we wont have it forever"....until it becomes forever.  You're seeing that with states now petrified to lift lockdowns despite saying "this is only temporary" when they were put in place.
> 
> I understand wanting to keep things as safe as possible, and masks in some situations will help with that.  But as you just pointed out, it isn't possible in every situation.  You can't prevent illness.  You can only do what you can to limit your exposure to it.  That's why the main defense Disney will have in whatever policy they have is that if you don't feel comfortable coming, then don't come.  Nobody is forcing anyone to come to WDW.  The easy thing to say from Disney's point of view is this:  these are the policies we are putting in place to keep our staff and guests as safe as possible while allowing all guests to enjoy their experience as much as possible.  If you're not comfortable yet with our policies, we will still be here when you are comfortable.  But for those that want to come, welcome.  That's the attitude WDW, or any business for that matter, should have.  In the end its up to each individual person or family to decide what is best for them or their family, without infringing on the rights of others who may feel more comfortable than you in certain situations.


Well said.


----------



## Mit88

Should be interesting the “rules” required for masks in the parks. I could see masks flying off peoples faces on numerous rides if they’re required to be worn on rides. Do they provide you with new masks if you lose one on RNRC, or do they make you buy replacements for $5? That could add up quickly for guests that ride thrill attractions.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting the “rules” required for masks in the parks. I could see masks flying off peoples faces on numerous rides if they’re required to be worn on rides. Do they provide you with new masks if you lose one on RNRC, or do they make you buy replacements for $5? That could add up quickly for guests that ride thrill attractions.




Fit is very important. My suggestion to try different sizes was probably already buried, but it is very important to do so.


----------



## NJlauren

JaNelson38 said:


> The problem you run into with that is the problem the country currently has with the lockdowns - if you require a mask, when do you plan on lifting that restriction, and what drives that decision on when you lift them?  Its easy to say "we wont have it forever"....until it becomes forever.  You're seeing that with states now petrified to lift lockdowns despite saying "this is only temporary" when they were put in place.
> 
> I understand wanting to keep things as safe as possible, and masks in some situations will help with that.  But as you just pointed out, it isn't possible in every situation.  You can't prevent illness.  You can only do what you can to limit your exposure to it.  That's why the main defense Disney will have in whatever policy they have is that if you don't feel comfortable coming, then don't come.  Nobody is forcing anyone to come to WDW.  The easy thing to say from Disney's point of view is this:  these are the policies we are putting in place to keep our staff and guests as safe as possible while allowing all guests to enjoy their experience as much as possible.  If you're not comfortable yet with our policies, we will still be here when you are comfortable.  But for those that want to come, welcome.  That's the attitude WDW, or any business for that matter, should have.  In the end its up to each individual person or family to decide what is best for them or their family, without infringing on the rights of others who may feel more comfortable than you in certain situations.



It will be interesting to see what they put in place.  I for one see masks as something they will be putting in place, i could be wrong.  Frankly i will be happy to be wrong.

I could see it as on transportation, because of space, or some guidelines for certain activities that require them.  but the on and off is an issue, so just not sure.


----------



## KayMichigan

SierraT said:


> Can I be the Debbie Downer to mention the probability cotton masks do not prevent covid?   I’m ducking and don’t hate me, totally not suggesting anyone not do what makes them feel comfortable and safe.



It's more to prevent people from spreading it if they're asymptomatic carriers, I think. You're right that none of the cotton masks on the market will keep you from picking it up, at least by themselves.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Fit is very important. My suggestion to try different sizes was probably already buried, but it is very important to do so.



fitting them to your size only works for general use. Riding rides, unless you hold onto it, it’s still going to fly off. Unless you get the ones that strap around your head as opposed to just your ears


----------



## NJlauren

SierraT said:


> Can I be the Debbie Downer to mention the probability cotton masks do not prevent covid?   I’m ducking and don’t hate me, totally not suggesting anyone not do what makes them feel comfortable and safe.



Its about you spreading it to others.  My understanding is if i wear a mask and have it the chance of me spreading it to you is significantly reduced.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> fitting them to your size only works for general use. Riding rides, unless you hold onto it, it’s still going to fly off. Unless you get the ones that strap around your head as opposed to just your ears




I have learned my ears are "floppy," so I definitely need one that fits behind the head. I can only imagine how many will be lost on RnR.


----------



## stayathomehero

Imagine what panic would ensue if someone's mask flies off and lands smack onto someone else's face during a thrill ride....


----------



## Duck143

Wearing masks for all guests in a theme park is not feasible.  I believe they are selling these to make money, not any inclination that they will be forcing guests to wear them when the park opens.   Can you picture wearing one of these loose masks on ToT or SDD, RnR, EE, SM, BTMR and you can name numerous others?!   People would be taking these on/off and on/off all day, they'd be soaked with sweat, water from rides and just be totally useless.


----------



## MassJester

I wonder what social distancing means for Disney Transportation.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MassJester said:


> I wonder what social distancing means for Disney Transportation.




This is what I am wondering about the most.


----------



## yulilin3

Haven't listened to it yet, just sharing for those interested


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> Can I be the Debbie Downer to mention the probability cotton masks do not prevent covid?   I’m ducking and don’t hate me, totally not suggesting anyone not do what makes them feel comfortable and safe.



They’ve never served protection from YOU contracting the virus, or any virus, it’s to prevent droplets from the person wearing the mask. It’s mostly a placebo anyway, giving you the false comfort that you can’t catch it while wearing one.


----------



## JaNelson38

NJlauren said:


> It will be interesting to see what they put in place.  I for one see masks as something they will be putting in place, i could be wrong.  Frankly i will be happy to be wrong.
> 
> I could see it as on transportation, because of space, or some guidelines for certain activities that require them.  but the on and off is an issue, so just not sure.



Yep.  I could see them mandatory on WDW busses.  Or in attractions with theatre-style seating that may be full or where you have to sit next to a stranger (the Indiana Jones attraction a DHS, for example).  I could see restaurant staff or janitorial staff wear them for obvious reasons.  And then certain staff that come in frequent close contact with quests have to wear them.  You're just going to have a really tough time making the paying public actually wear one while just walking through/attending the park.  It will actually be easier to just promote social distancing, which people will undoubtedly be thinking of anyway.


----------



## Mit88

Duck143 said:


> Wearing masks for all guests in a theme park is not feasible.  I believe they are selling these to make money, not any inclination that they will be forcing guests to wear them when the park opens.   Can you picture wearing one of these loose masks on ToT or SDD, RnR, EE, SM, BTMR and you can name numerous others?!   People would be taking these on/off and on/off all day, they'd be soaked with sweat, water from rides and just be totally useless.



And if they’re mandatory forever, say goodbye to Waterparks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> And if they’re mandatory forever, say goodbye to Waterparks.




They won't be mandatory forever.


----------



## RamblingMad

MassJester said:


> I wonder what social distancing means for Disney Transportation.



I’m interested in most how they handle MK. Getting into the park involves either taking the monorail or boat over. This is unique to this park. The rest don’t have this experience.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Or...they see everyone is buying knock-off Disney ones so decided to get in on the game while at the same time doing something nice.



You’ve got a point. This is how park merch has been the last few years. They were like 2 years late to the game when the small shops all had quirky merch displaying Disney inside jokes and obsessions for big fans, then they started making their own.


----------



## JaNelson38

SaintsManiac said:


> This is what I am wondering about the most.



More busses will be out and about with lower max capacity.  That would be my guess.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

SaintsManiac said:


> They won't be mandatory forever.


I'd go further to say, they won't be mandatory EVER. I think they can strongly encourage it, but will never make it mandatory for all the reasons discussed in prior posts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> You’ve got a point. This is how park merch has been the last few years. They were like 2 years late to the game when the small shops all had quirky merch displaying Disney inside jokes and obsessions for big fans, then they started making their own.




The new buttons they put out last year killed me. Parkbound has been doing them for years.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'd go further to say, they won't be mandatory EVER. I think they can strongly encourage it, but will never make it mandatory for all the reasons discussed in prior posts.




I agree with you. No way to enforce it.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?



To me, there is a huge difference between wearing a mask to run to the grocery store and wearing a mask at a theme park all day.

I will wear a mask when required in everyday life. No big deal. But I’m not going out of my way to spend thousands on a trip to WDW if masks are necessary. If covid is still so much of a risk that masks are necessary, there’s no way we’re going. My son is potentially high risk, but even if he wasn’t, we still would wait and see how things evolve.

Let’s say adults have to wear masks and kids don’t. My kids (3.5 & 5) need a lot of guidance & direction in the parks. When I have my mask on, they have trouble hearing what I am saying, especially since they can’t see my mouth. Honestly it would be very difficult to parent in the parks with a mask on. My 5 year old would wear one (but not sure for how long) and my 3.5 year old panics if we put one on him. Masks would significantly impact our WDW experience, and for us would not be worth it. I think many people underestimate how frustrating communication is with masks on, especially with children.

We love WDW. We are DVC. We go every year. Even though we love it beyond measure, it is a luxury. I don’t NEED to go there, even though we love it so much. I’m ok waiting a while and seeing how this all goes. Hope we can go sometime in 2022.

Thankful to everyone who is brave enough to go and report back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> The new buttons they put out last year killed me. Parkbound has been doing them for years.



Those parkbound copy cat ones were exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## Mit88

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'd go further to say, they won't be mandatory EVER. I think they can strongly encourage it, but will never make it mandatory for all the reasons discussed in prior posts.



I don’t think they’ll be mandatory at all, just going through every option of possibility. Id wear one if it made everyone around the parks feel more comfortable, but I know for myself that there’s a small chance that wearing a mask is going to prevent spreading it if I had it (unknowingly) or from catching it from someone else


----------



## yankeesfan123

SaintsManiac said:


> I agree with you. No way to enforce it.


I also think it will be optional and recommended... but saying “no way to enforce it” certainly isn’t correct. If it was mandatory, and someone didn’t follow the rules, it’s quite easy to enforce it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yankeesfan123 said:


> I also think it will be optional and recommended... but saying “no way to enforce it” certainly isn’t correct. If it was mandatory, and someone didn’t follow the rules, it’s quite easy to enforce it.



They are terrible at enforcing rules.


----------



## TwoMisfits

SaintsManiac said:


> Why is that shocking? My overall comfort level is more important to me than being at Disney.



I've decided that this summer, if I'm outside, I'm maskless...and if I'm inside, it's gloves and masks...

The immune system needs to interact with at least a certain number of germs/bacteria to stay healthy and active and ready to fight viruses correctly...and outside and open is the best place to do it...so, I'll be at a pool swimming b/c viruses hate the sun, heat, water (and chlorine) combo...so, at those places, I can interact closely with a small group of people (my nieghborhood) and get my immune system back in 100% working order...

After an entire spring away from people, I'll need the immune boost of the summer to handle any potential 2nd fall wave...


----------



## Searc

yankeesfan123 said:


> I also think it will be optional and recommended... but saying “no way to enforce it” certainly isn’t correct. If it was mandatory, and someone didn’t follow the rules, it’s quite easy to enforce it.


Have you been to Disney? LOL They don't enforce anything.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yankeesfan123 said:


> I also think it will be optional and recommended... but saying “no way to enforce it” certainly isn’t correct. If it was mandatory, and someone didn’t follow the rules, it’s quite easy to enforce it.


Well you have to remove the mask to eat, drink, etc.  so it would be pretty impossible to enforce.   Plus Disney is notorious for not enforcing their own rules even if they could.


----------



## rpb718

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'd go further to say, they won't be mandatory EVER. I think they can strongly encourage it, but will never make it mandatory for all the reasons discussed in prior posts.



I heard something similar a couple months back.  I think it was WDW wouldn't EVER close.


----------



## UkDisney73

JaNelson38 said:


> More busses will be out and about with lower max capacity.  That would be my guess.


or much longer waits if you're in a value resort, although if it means the all star resorts not having to share a bus any longer, then that can only be a good thing


----------



## Mit88

yankeesfan123 said:


> I also think it will be optional and recommended... but saying “no way to enforce it” certainly isn’t correct. If it was mandatory, and someone didn’t follow the rules, it’s quite easy to enforce it.



Unless they’re giving you replacements if you lose yours on a ride, I don’t think it’s easy to enforce. Forcing people to continuously spend money on masks if theirs fall off from the force of your ride or else you have to leave the parks is a risky business move. I for one sometimes go to the parks without my wallet so I know I don’t spend money on stuff I don’t need. What if I lose my mask, and don’t have my wallet on me? I have to leave the parks, but I also can’t use transportation to get back to the hotel because I don’t have a mask. Do I have to walk from DHS to the Poly?


----------



## Vern60

I'm curious if the brewing fight in congress, whether to provide covid liability protection or not, could have an influence on opening the parks, (as well as other businesses).
If Disney is worried about lawsuits from people contracting the virus, (or other issues, say from mandatory face masks for instance), that could go a long way in determining when they might open.


----------



## cakebaker

MassJester said:


> I wonder what social distancing means for Disney Transportation.


I think in the beginning at least, crowds are going to be low and/or very limited by Disney. They'll just carry fewer passengers, run more busses if they need to. The Skyliner works really well for social distancing and if things turn out well for us, really really glad that a good portion of our trip is at the Riviera.


----------



## JaNelson38

TwoMisfits said:


> I've decided that this summer, if I'm outside, I'm maskless...and if I'm inside, it's gloves and masks...
> 
> The immune system needs to interact with at least a certain number of germs/bacteria to stay healthy and active and ready to fight viruses correctly...and outside and open is the best place to do it...so, I'll be at a pool swimming b/c viruses hate the sun, heat, water (and chlorine) combo...so, at those places, I can interact closely with a small group of people (my nieghborhood) and get my immune system back in 100% working order...



This is a wonderful point.  And why the edicts basically taking away every reasonable way to get outside is lunacy, when outside in open spaces is literally the safest place to be with regards to avoiding illness.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Unless they’re giving you replacements if you lose yours on a ride, I don’t think it’s easy to enforce. Forcing people to continuously spend money on masks if theirs fall off from the force of your ride or else you have to leave the parks is a risky business move. I for one sometimes go to the parks without my wallet so I know I don’t spend money on stuff I don’t need. What if I lose my mask, and don’t have my wallet on me? I have to leave the parks, but I also can’t use transportation to get back to the hotel because I don’t have a mask. Do I have to walk from DHS to the Poly?



Maybe they'll have disposable ones they'll give you for free.  If you're worried about masks falling off on a ride, use what folks use to keep glasses on for a ride.


----------



## rteetz

Comcast Reports Theme Park Revenue Down 32% in Q1; Epic Universe Construction Delayed


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DisneyElite4 said:


> I really hope the Disney ones fit kids better then the ones I’ve bought for mine so far. All the ones I’ve bought for them so far fall off their little faces, and they keep adjusting them and touching them when we practice at home, defeating the purpose entirely. I hope people are kind when we begin to venture out again and know that us parents are trying to get our little ones to keep them on - it’s hard for them!



I found this on Etsy.  Allows several adjustments so the mask doesn’t wrap around ears.  It or one of the many others available might be helpful for children’s masks and their fit.  
You can find them listed as Ear Savers on etsy


----------



## OnceUponATime15

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I found this on Etsy.  Allows several adjustments so the mask doesn’t wrap around ears.  It or one of the many others available might be helpful for children’s masks and their fit.
> You can find them listed as Ear Savers on etsy
> 
> View attachment 491788



Or if you are handy...


----------



## JaNelson38

Vern60 said:


> I'm curious if the brewing fight in congress, whether to provide covid liability protection or not, could have an influence on opening the parks, (as well as other businesses).
> If Disney is worried about lawsuits from people contracting the virus, (or other issues, say from mandatory face masks for instance), that could go a long way in determining when they might open.



This would be more of an issue for Disney and others businesses in the form of between employer/employee, not guests. 

No guest is being forced to visit WDW.  But an employer has certain responsibilities to its employees with regards to safety, and if this isn't addressed you could see the opening to where scores of employees will sue their employer for safety negligence, whether they contract the virus or not.  I believe that is what this potential legislation would address.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Searc said:


> Have you been to Disney? LOL They don't enforce anything.



I’ll say it again, there’s a lot of high expectations for a company who months ago couldn’t be trusted to stop people from cutting in lines, talking their way past cast members, doing what they want, etc. People even doubted their ability to follow their self imposed stroller rules.

They need an overhaul if they want to impose mandatory mask wearing, otherwise its just going to result in guests fighting with other guests while CMs are powerless to enforce Disney’s own rule. I see recommended mask wearing, not mandatory. Maybe they can swing mandatory in close contact places like transport. Maybe.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll say it again, there’s a lot of high expectations for a company who months ago couldn’t be trusted to stop people from cutting in lines, talking their way past cast members, doing what they want, etc. People even doubted their ability to follow their self imposed stroller rules.
> 
> They need an overhaul if they want to impose mandatory mask wearing, otherwise its just going to result in guests fighting with other guests while CMs are powerless to enforce Disney’s own rule. I see recommended mask wearing, not mandatory. Maybe they can swing mandatory in close contact places like transport. Maybe.



Yes - masks would pretty much be a requirement for any of the transportation offerings at WDW.  No mask - no ride.


----------



## jerry557

Costco is requiring masks now and they are being slaughtered on social media. People are canceling memberships and posting pictures of them cutting up their member cards. And that's only asking people to wear a mask for the 1/2 hour they are in the store!

Asking people to wear a mask all day in a theme park in 95 degree Florida summer heat inside and outside......  that's not going to happen. That's going to be impossible. And the benefits are insignificant anyway. The masks don't work. Have you been to the grocery store? Have you seen how often people are touching their masks, moving it around, touching their face, touching their eyes, and then they are touching all the products on the shelf. If adults are doing that and don't know how to wear PPE, you expect kids to do it right?


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll say it again, there’s a lot of high expectations for a company who months ago couldn’t be trusted to stop people from cutting in lines, talking their way past cast members, doing what they want, etc. People even doubted their ability to follow their self imposed stroller rules.


None of those things could potentially affect guest or cast member health. I would expect if they add requirements for things like masks and social distancing, they empower their cast members to enforce them.


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> Costco is requiring masks now and they are being slaughtered on social media. People are canceling memberships and posting pictures of them cutting up their member cards. And that's only asking people to wear a mask for the 1/2 hour they are in the store!


 And you have just as many applauding them for doing it- including me. You just hear from the complainers more.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> None of those things could potentially affect guest or cast member health. I would expect if they add requirements for things like masks and social distancing, they empower their cast members to enforce them.




Hopefully. I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mit88

jerry557 said:


> Costco is requiring masks now and they are being slaughtered on social media. People are canceling memberships and posting pictures of them cutting up their member cards. And that's only asking people to wear a mask for the 1/2 hour they are in the store!



Wearing masks in NY has been mandatory for 2 weeks.

“No shirt, No shoes, No mask, No service”


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> None of those things could potentially affect guest or cast member health. I would expect if they add requirements for things like masks and social distancing, they empower their cast members to enforce them.


Unfortunately that won't happen,  CM won't have the authority to do that.  They can't even enforce people from smoking


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Costco is requiring masks now and they are being slaughtered on social media. People are canceling memberships and posting pictures of them cutting up their member cards. And that's only asking people to wear a mask for the 1/2 hour they are in the store!
> 
> Asking people to wear a mask all day in a theme park in 95 degree Florida summer heat inside and outside......  that's not going to happen. That's going to be impossible. And the benefits are insignificant anyway. The masks don't work. Have you been to the grocery store? Have you seen how often people are touching their masks, moving it around, touching their face, touching their eyes, and then they are touching all the products on the shelf. If adults are doing that and don't know how to wear PPE, you expect kids to do it right?



Kids are absolutely able to wear them correctly, if taught to do so.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255884749308137475


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately that won't happen,  CM won't have the authority to do that.  They can't even enforce people from smoking



As a smoker, I wish they did. It’s disrespectful to smoke wherever the hell you want, especially when kids are present. People light up in Tomorrowland and just walk around with lit cigarettes. Its your choice to smoke, and it’s their choice to tell you to leave the park to smoke. It’s not like you have to leave property, it’s at most a 15 minute walk from wherever you are in any park to the front of the park where you have to smoke. A mild inconvenience to make the parks even just a little more “magical”


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255853096980418561


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately that won't happen,  CM won't have the authority to do that.  They can't even enforce people from smoking


I actually had a CM do just that with a guy right smoking right next to us while we were waiting for the fireworks to start. It's the only time I've ever complained to a CM about a smoker so just anecdotal, but it happened. lol What she would have done if they didn't comply, I don't know. But if they don't allow a process in which to enforce guidelines, they might as well not have them. Some guests will just do as they please and then it's all pointless.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I actually had a CM do just that with a guy right smoking right next to us while we were waiting for the fireworks to start. It's the only time I've ever complained to a CM about a smoker so just anecdotal, but it happened. lol What she would have done if they didn't comply, I don't know. But if they don't allow a process in which to enforce guidelines, they might as well not have them. Some guests will just do as they please and then it's all pointless.


Which is why i don't think masks will be mandatory for guests


----------



## DisneyElite4

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Or if you are handy...
> 
> View attachment 491796



Thanks, not handy at all sadly. I have spent a small fortune on masks right now, including the newly released ones from Disney, but if those also fit my kids poorly then I will look into the Etsy ones you shared.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

stayathomehero said:


> Imagine what panic would ensue if someone's mask flies off and lands smack onto someone else's face during a thrill ride....


Been thinking about that during this whole conversation, along with the issue of enduring the heat while wearing at Disney.  I have been wearing a mask on daily exercise walks when temps are in upper 50's/low 60's to see if I could adjust to continuous use, and it gets HOT.  Usage required during errands has not been as bad because I am not exerting myself as with a fast-paced walk.  Comfort is one issue (which matters to me on vacation), but practicality is another.  Masks will fly off during some rides!  Ughhh if it lands on you!!  Many people, myself included, will inevitably try to adjust the mask if wearing all day, and you will have to remove to eat/drink......more touching of the mask.  Disney will make its decision about guest mask usage, and if required, those who can endure a mask will go and have a great time, and others like myself will have to wait until masks are not mandatory.


----------



## jerry557

There was a study a few weeks ago that showed the coronavirus can live on the outside of face masks for up to 7 days! And you know most people are not cleaning these masks.....  They put it on to go in the store for a few minutes because the government or the company makes them, then they throw it back in the glove compartment for next time. So it's just turning into a germ magnet.

So say an infected person sneezes and the mask stops the big droplets from getting through.. Great, right? But then that virus is still on the mask. Every time they touch their mask with their hands and then touch something else, it could be equivalent to sneezing on it. They have just transferred the virus.

Really all this does is make some people feel safer. But that false sense of security can also be dangerous.


----------



## Farro

Also imagine how many times everyone would take their masks off during a dark ride, like Haunted Mansion, just to give themselves a break.

Masks would be rendered useless if people did not have them on at all times.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Which is why i don't think masks will be mandatory for guests



I agree. I think the worst thing they can do is set up “rules” that they don’t enforce.


----------



## ryman471

SaintsManiac said:


> lol
> 
> I've been over this several times. I would not go if they require masks. I don't think they would make it mandatory anyway and I hope for everyone's sake that they don't. It is not a fun experience to wear one.


I agree. I dont think they will require it. If so, they will have a hard time get 25% capacity, let alone 50%, especially in the summer time. not happening for most people.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Which is why i don't think masks will be mandatory for guests



If you are going to use WDW transportation, I definitely see masks as mandatory.


----------



## ryman471

A couple huge deal-breakers for the MAJORITY of the public would be if they cancel all the firework shows and require masks to everyone. I think 90% of people will not go if these 2 items are put in place alone, no matter what else is or isn't in place.


----------



## rpb718

ryman471 said:


> A couple huge deal-breakers for the MAJORITY of the public would be if they cancel all the firework shows and require masks to everyone. I think 90% of people will not go if these 2 items are put in place alone, no matter what else is or isn't in place.



Link?


----------



## Mit88

ryman471 said:


> A couple huge deal-breakers for the MAJORITY of the public would be if they cancel all the firework shows and require masks to everyone. I think 90% of people will not go if these 2 items are put in place alone, no matter what else is or isn't in place.



My only requirement would be more than 1 park open, preferably 3 of the 4, but at least MK and DHS. I love the fireworks, more HEA than anything else, but I would completely understand if they didn’t take place in the next 3-6 months. And a mask would be a mild inconvenience, as long as I didn’t have to wear them on the rides, but I don’t think they’ll be mandatory.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255894708905283584


----------



## SierraT

yulilin3 said:


> Which is why i don't think masks will be mandatory for guests


Agree, I believe they will either mandate the cast members wear them or provide the option to choose after a signed waiver.   There are clerks in stores today without them on.   

I don’t believe masks will be mandatory for guests either.


----------



## cakebaker

Wearing masks would not be a deal breaker for me. I hope they’re not required, but that wouldn’t stop me. Partial park openings, no fireworks, no shows...that’s where I balk.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



“We are preparing to welcome back our guests”

pretty much confirming that the early 2021 timeline for reopening is out the window, which should have been obvious from the moment that market strategist posted his opinion.


----------



## jknezek

I speak only for myself. I'm not going to Disney anytime soon. The thought of being in a crowd right now just gives me the shakes. I also will not go if masks are still necessary for non-home activities. Not because I think masks are a bad idea, we wear them for required errands right now, but simply because it would cut into my enjoyment. Disney is way too expensive to ruin by being uncomfortable, either mentally due to the crowds or physically by the masks. It's basically the same reason I won't go in the heat of the summer or over major holidays, it's just not worth it to me not to enjoy. 

I love Disney and we will be back at some point. However, not while I'm concerned about catching a possible life threatening virus and certainly not while it's considered important to wear a mask for mine, and everyone else's safety, when in public.

We will be camping for our vacations this year. Probably state parks and the less crowded and more spaced out commercial campgrounds we have frequented for years. We probably won't wear masks in the great outdoors and I'm sure my kids will enjoy fishing, hiking, and swimming in places with lots of social distance built in.

I understand other people have other opinions, but I don't think I'll be in the minority outside communities like this board. Theme parks are going to be a tough sell for a while. Whether that is 6 months or 12 months or 24 months I'm not sure.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> “We are preparing to welcome back our guests”
> 
> pretty much confirming that the early 2021 timeline for reopening is out the window, which should have been obvious from the moment that market strategist posted his opinion.


Agreed. I think the June 1st opening isn't happening though. From the sounds of that they aren't close to opening either


----------



## DisneyElite4

mshanson3121 said:


> Kids are absolutely able to wear them correctly, if taught to do so.



No, not all kids. Special needs children specifically. Some may be able to learn over time, many will not. I realize this is something people don’t think about when they don’t have special needs children - I have one, and I know many. Some of them will be incapable of wearing masks.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


>


Sure sounds like they aren’t intending to extend their closure.


----------



## Mit88

How long do we feasibly think it’ll take for employees to be trained in the new protocols? 2-3 weeks? I’d guess we’re at least another 2+ weeks from that training even starting. Early to Mid June seems like a reasonable timeframe for reopening, however they may approach it


----------



## mshanson3121

DisneyElite4 said:


> No, not all kids. Special needs children specifically. Some may be able to learn over time, many will not. I realize this is something people don’t think about when they don’t have special needs children - I have one, and I know many. Some of them will be incapable of wearing masks.



My autistic daughter and son with SPD wear them without any issue. I am fully aware that not all kids with special needs will be able to. But, those aren't the kids that we referring to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Self deleted as mask speculation belongs in the rumor thread & I’m gonna try to be good today...


----------



## Jrb1979

Anyone else catch the " we will strongly encourage and in some cases require face masks." I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney do the same.


----------



## katherine52478

ryman471 said:


> A couple huge deal-breakers for the MAJORITY of the public would be if they cancel all the firework shows and require masks to everyone. I think 90% of people will not go if these 2 items are put in place alone, no matter what else is or isn't in place.



I never watch the fireworks show so that wouldn’t be a dealbreaker for me. In Indiana, masks are not required anywhere and maybe 25% of people are wearing them in stores. I already have a June trip booked and will be there as soon as the doors open, mask or no mask (although I don’t see them being required).


----------



## RamblingMad

ryman471 said:


> A couple huge deal-breakers for the MAJORITY of the public would be if they cancel all the firework shows and require masks to everyone. I think 90% of people will not go if these 2 items are put in place alone, no matter what else is or isn't in place.



I think people will still go. I don’t think the mask requirement is a no go item. I can see people missing fireworks though, but that’s still not a no go item.

What will deter people from going is either they can’t afford it due to unemployment or they think it’s not worth the risk right now.

I have friends in Florida that can’t wait to go.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else catch the " we will strongly encourage and in some cases require face masks." I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney do the same.



Where we are, right now masks are "encouraged", with the expectation to fully be required within 2-4 weeks, for any place where maintaing social distance (a minimum of 6') is not possible - so stores, businesses, public transportation etc... The only reason they're not requiring them yet, is basically to give people time to buy/make them etc...


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. I think the June 1st opening isn't happening though. From the sounds of that they aren't close to opening either



Depends on your definition of “close”.I think June 1st is still a possibility, though far from guaranteed. They’re not releasing this information or saying they’re preparing to welcome back guests if it wasn’t happening in the near(ish) future. Really depends on if they have all of their procedures set, and how long training cast members takes. Could be another month, could be 45-50 days. But from that wording, I think we’re looking at June, whether it’s June 1st, June 30th, or somewhere in between will depend on how far along they are in their planning


----------



## DisneyElite4

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else catch the " we will strongly encourage and in some cases require face masks." I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney do the same.



It said for team members, not guests.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m so excited to take a kid to WDW in a mask. The fights about not touching it, “take it off LIKE I SHOWED you” “Bob he dropped the mask! Again!!” “yes you have to wear it or you can’t X, Y, Z” “where did your mask go?!” “YOU CAN BREATHE JUST FINE, NOW SHUTUP AND GET IN THIS LINE” followed shortly by “HELP!! My kid fainted!”... such special memories those will be...



Bingo. I’m pretty hardline with my grandson about him doing what he’s supposed to do, but that doesn’t mean it’s always an enjoyable experience. And yes, I can say you wear the mask, you don’t complain about it or we don’t go, but then I have to enforce that and then I don’t go.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. I think the June 1st opening isn't happening though. From the sounds of that they aren't close to opening either


Nothing in that post implies that they arent close


----------



## Jrb1979

mshanson3121 said:


> Where we are, right now masks are "encouraged", with the expectation to fully be required within 2-4 weeks, for any place where maintaing social distance (a minimum of 6') is not possible - so stores, businesses, public traensportation etc... The only reason they're not requiring them yet, is basically to give people time to buy/make them etc...


Where I work its mandatory for all employees to wear masks. This virus doesn't just disappear once everything is open again. Physical distancing is here to stay for the time being. If you can't be 6ft away from some one a mask helps.


----------



## SierraT

Has anyone heard anything about the restaurants or stores in Disney Springs?  I caught a blurb where the Mayor of Orlando said they could start opening on Monday under Governor guidance.

I understand Disney is being treated as a separate entity but wasn’t sure if there was anything interesting in the conference call.  I wasn’t able to listen to it.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. I think the June 1st opening isn't happening though. From the sounds of that they aren't close to opening either


 I don’t think you’d see that letter at all if they were planning on extending the closure past their May 31 date. June 1 is plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think masks are useless if not worn properly, because the reason for the general public wearing them is mostly to contain your own germs. So even if you are only wearing it 10% of the time you should be, that’s still some containment versus not wearing it at all. It’s better to be worn properly all the time obviously, but it’s not all or nothing. It’s helpful with the large number of asymptomatic carriers.  Non medical grade ones still somewhat protect the wearer, but the wearer screwing up and not wearing it properly doesn’t render them useless. Just less useful.

Think of it kind of like a baby and a diaper. A baby wearing a diaper properly half the time is still going to contain more mess than if you just gave up and kept it off 100% of the time because you can’t properly fasten it every single time. (Yes I’m aware fastening a diaper properly isn’t that challenging but go with me here)


----------



## charmed59

SierraT said:


> Agree, I believe they will either mandate the cast members wear them or provide the option to choose after a signed waiver.   There are clerks in stores today without them on.
> 
> I don’t believe masks will be mandatory for guests either.



If they require cast members to wear masks it is for the safety of guests.  Wearing a mask is to save others from you, not you from others.  For that reason a waiver means nothing.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Masks aren’t required in my state, just recommended. Hardly anyone is doing it. We seem to be the only ones.


----------



## Jrb1979

DisneyElite4 said:


> It said for team members, not guests.


It said they would be encouraged and sometimes required for many others of you. That to me says guests too. I realize a lot of you don't want to hear that.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Jrb1979 said:


> It said they would be encouraged and sometimes required for many others of you. That to me says guests too. I realize a lot of you don't want to hear that.



This is a letter written to Universal Team Members, not guests. Therefore, the language “others of you” is referring to only team members. They go on to reference guests in the next sentence, using the term guests.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> It said they would be encouraged and sometimes required for many others of you. That to me says guests too. I realize a lot of you don't want to hear that.



People are going by what the tasks force is saying. So far that task force has said masks and temperature checks on staff, not guests.


----------



## TDSAXX

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else catch the " we will strongly encourage and in some cases require face masks." I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney do the same.


Since the letter is addressed to Team Members I don’t think he means they’ll be requiring customers to wear masks.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Well you have to remove the mask to eat, drink, etc.  so it would be pretty impossible to enforce.   Plus Disney is notorious for not enforcing their own rules even if they could.


Masks are currently mandatory at Shanghai Disney, though I don't have a good sense of what remains closed there.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think masks are useless if not worn properly, because the reason for the general public wearing them is mostly to contain your own germs. So even if you are only wearing it 10% of the time you should be, that’s still some containment versus not wearing it at all. It’s better to be worn properly all the time obviously, but it’s not all or nothing. It’s helpful with the large number of asymptomatic carriers.  Non medical grade ones still somewhat protect the wearer, but the wearer screwing up and not wearing it properly doesn’t render them useless. Just less useful.
> 
> Think of it kind of like a baby and a diaper. A baby wearing a diaper properly half the time is still going to contain more mess than if you just gave up and kept it off 100% of the time because you can’t properly fasten it every single time. (Yes I’m aware fastening a diaper properly isn’t that challenging but go with me here)



I saw this last night, and your analogy kind of is in line with it. You're welcome for the mental image


----------



## Moliphino

WDW park calendar closure is extended through 5/23 now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw this last night, and your analogy kind of is in line with it. You're welcome for the mental image
> 
> View attachment 491818



Hah, that’s perfect!


----------



## TwoMisfits

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw this last night, and your analogy kind of is in line with it. You're welcome for the mental image
> 
> View attachment 491818



But if you're running around, and wear the pants around your face, you'll breathe in excess carbon dioxide...and while you may pee on everyone, you may also collapse from hyperventilation before you ever feel the urge to pee...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else catch the " we will strongly encourage and in some cases require face masks." I wouldn't be surprised to see Disney do the same.


In case anyone didn’t read the letter this specific line is in reference to their employees.

I can definitely see employees being required to wear them in places like restaurants or indoor areas that have guests.


----------



## charmed59

Here in Central Florida there are stores that require masks, and when our recreation centers open on Monday masks will be required for indoor and outdoor activities, including masks required on pool decks.

Even before stores required them, about 70% were wearing masks.

I am not in Orange County, so there rules may be different.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Masks are currently mandatory at Shanghai Disney, though I don't have a good sense of what remains closed there.


The park.

And masks are mandatory in all of Shanghai.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Following up on masks being mandatory at Shanghai Disney, here's the website quote - "Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants."


----------



## Moliphino

Moliphino said:


> WDW park calendar closure is extended through 5/23 now.



So far only MK is showing no park hours from 5/17-5/23. The other parks still show hours and MK parade still shows. Guess it's a work in progress.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Isn't it pretty normal for people to wear masks in China? Seriously asking.

I am just waiting for Mr. "I paid 10k for this trip I won't wear a mask if I don't want to." CM says, "sir you agreed to wear a mask when you paid the 10k." Mr. 10k asks for the manager. They give him extra FPs and he never has to wear one.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Following up on masks being mandatory at Shanghai Disney, here's the website quote - "Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants."



This is not surprising but I don’t think this means anything in terms of the US parks.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

SaintsManiac said:


> Isn't it pretty normal for people to wear masks in China? Seriously asking.
> 
> I am just waiting for Mr. "I paid 10k for this trip I won't wear a mask if I don't want to." CM says, "sir you agreed to wear a mask when you paid the 10k." Mr. 10k asks for the manager. They give him extra FPs and he never has to wear one.


I doubt Disney would make masks mandatory and then allow guests who whined not to wear one.  I imagine that if they make masks mandatory then they'll enforce it.  If they don't enforce it, and someone gets sick, they might have some legal exposure, and at the very least bad publicity.


----------



## rpb718

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw this last night, and your analogy kind of is in line with it. You're welcome for the mental image
> 
> View attachment 491818



The only "crossing swords" allowed at WDW are with light-sabers.


----------



## Jrb1979

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Following up on masks being mandatory at Shanghai Disney, here's the website quote - "Guests must wear a mask during their entire visit (except when dining), and will also be reminded to maintain respectful social distances at all times while in stores, queues and restaurants."


I would to see that happen here too. Its hot and humid there and they have no issue with it. Before anyone says they are used to it. Times are changing, it will take time to get used to. IMO to reopen safely is to keep measures in place to keep it from spreading too fast. Keep social distancing and wear masks


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> My autistic daughter and son with SPD wear them without any issue. I am fully aware that not all kids with special needs will be able to. But, those aren't the kids that we referring to.



My sweet 6 yr old grandson who has SPD was told by his baby sis that if he went outside “the nasty virus” would make him sick and die ( She’s 5 and is our resident drama queen )  No convincing him otherwise... 
When I dropped of the package of school worksheets & learning tools the other day, I included masks for both of them, with a note for the GS that he could now go outside to play and ride his bike - that the mask along with his really good hand washing and sticking to playing with just his sister while outside would help him feel safer.  Like wearing his bike helmet does. 
 An hour later I got a pic from my daughter, GS out in the sunshine on his bike, wearing his new mask (and bike helmet) giving a big thumbs up and a thanks gram.. lol.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> It said they would be encouraged and sometimes required for many others of you. That to me says guests too. I realize a lot of you don't want to hear that.


There is nothing in that that remotely sounds that way, All I hear is someone trying to bring everyone down


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Here’s a thought... Disney isn’t selling masks because it’s cool or trendy right now, and don’t care that you might want them for at home..  Selling these ahead of reopening is a disney cash grab - and will continue to be one if masks are mandatory in the parks.  Recouping some lost revenue


----------



## Jrb1979

woody337 said:


> There is nothing in that that remotely sounds that way, All I hear is someone trying to bring everyone down


I'm not trying to bring anyone down.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Here’s a thought... Disney isn’t selling masks because it’s cool or trendy right now, and don’t care that you might want them for at home..  Selling these ahead of reopening is a disney cash grab - and will continue to be one if masks are mandatory in the parks.  Recouping some lost revenue



I believe they are donating the proceeds.

EDIT: I swear I meant profits! I'm sorry.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not trying to bring anyone down.


You are picking apart a letter meant for team members only and trying to make it into something its not


----------



## mshanson3121

TwoMisfits said:


> But if you're running around, and wear the pants around your face, you'll breathe in excess carbon dioxide...and while you may pee on everyone, you may also collapse from hyperventilation before you ever feel the urge to pee...



Well the good news is, masks aren't made from denim, but a nice breathable cotton material, that many people wear in hot and sticky climates without issue


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> I believe they are donating the proceeds.



Yes.. 1 million masks to disadvantaged areas for kids and up to 1 million dollars by September 30th to a medical charity.  Very honorable


----------



## jknezek

SaintsManiac said:


> I believe they are donating the proceeds.


No. They are donating the PROFITS. Completely different. Proceeds are the money paid on the sale, profits are the difference between what it cost and what it sold for. It's still a good thing to do, but profits are way less than proceeds. It's also capped at $1MM. But again, it's still a good thing to do.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

from shop disney..

_Disney is committed to serving the communities where we live and work. During these challenging times, we’re using the power of our timeless stories and beloved characters to address our guests’ needs for family-friendly reusable cloth face masks.

Disney is donating one million cloth face masks for children and families in underserved and vulnerable communities across the U.S. that will be distributed by MedShare (www.medshare.org). Disney will also donate all profits from the sales in the U.S. of Disney’s cloth face masks to Medshare, up to $1 million, now through September 30, 2020._


----------



## Jrb1979

woody337 said:


> You are picking apart a letter meant for team members only and trying to make it into something its not


Most of you are doing the same saying it's opening soon. Its not saying that either.


----------



## LSUmiss

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?


Walking around a theme park all day is different than dealing with it a few places for a little while. Imo the whole mask thing is out of control anyway. Staying away from ppl is the most important protection. Masks should be only if that can’t be avoided.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> Walking around a theme park all day is different than dealing with it a few places for a little while. Imo the whole mask thing is out of control anyway. Staying away from ppl is the most important protection. Masks should be only if that can’t be avoided.


Thats hard to do at a theme park.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Isn't it pretty normal for people to wear masks in China? Seriously asking.
> 
> I am just waiting for Mr. "I paid 10k for this trip I won't wear a mask if I don't want to." CM says, "sir you agreed to wear a mask when you paid the 10k." Mr. 10k asks for the manager. They give him extra FPs and he never has to wear one.



In many parts of Asia, yes. And, as my husband pointed out today... women all over the middle east (and other parts of the world) wear heavy face coverings year round, even in the heat of summer.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> Most of you are doing the same saying it's opening soon. Its not saying that either.


When he says "we are preparing to welcome guests back" ???? That would typically mean sooner not later


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> Masks should be only if that can’t be avoided.



As in all WDW transportation - buses, monorails, boats, etc.


----------



## JaNelson38

Jrb1979 said:


> Thats hard to do at a theme park.



Then that is something each individual is going to have to weigh as to whether or not to visit.  If its not comfortable to you, maybe not coming to a theme park is for you.

When you break your leg, you don't ask everyone else to wear a cast.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Executive Order from DeSantis extends airport screenings and screenings at the border, what I can't find is for how long (section 2 point D)
> https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-112.pdf


Well that’s obnoxious. Does this include the self quarantine mandate? Texas just lifted theirs for us so ridiculous imo that fl has extended theirs.


----------



## NJlauren

LSUmiss said:


> Walking around a theme park all day is different than dealing with it a few places for a little while. Imo the whole mask thing is out of control anyway. Staying away from ppl is the most important protection. Masks should be only if that can’t be avoided.


Fair point, but how do you expect to stay away on a bus or monorail?

People have made some good points after my comments, and I understand some, but I also don’t see how no masks is going to work either.... but the on and off of masks isn’t good... at the end of the day I’m happy I’m not the one making the call.


----------



## mshanson3121

JaNelson38 said:


> Then that is something each individual is going to have to weigh as to whether or not to visit.  If its not comfortable to you, maybe not coming to a theme park is for you.
> 
> When you break your leg, you don't ask everyone else to wear a cast.



Breaking a leg isn't a highly communicable disease.


----------



## midnight star

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s obnoxious. Does this include the self quarantine mandate? Texas just lifted theirs for us so ridiculous imo that fl has extended theirs.


D. This order extends Executive Order 20-80 (Airport Screening and Isolation) and Executive Order 20-82 (Isolation oflndividuals Traveling to Florida), with exceptions for persons involved in military, emergency, health or infrastructure response or involved in commercial activity. This order extends Sections 1 (C) and 1 (D) of Executive Order 20-86 (Additional Requirements of Certain Individuals Traveling to Florida), which authorize the Department of Transportation, with assistance from the Florida Highway Patrol and county sheriffs, to continue to implement checkpoints on roadways as necessary.

Copied and pasted it. It includes the Isolation of Individuals, so I think so? (Correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> In many parts of Asia, yes. And, as my husband pointed out today... women all over the middle east (and other parts of the world) wear heavy face coverings year round, even in the heat of summer.




I have a friend from Jordan. They actually have different thickness of materials based on time of year.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s obnoxious. Does this include the self quarantine mandate? Texas just lifted theirs for us so ridiculous imo that fl has extended theirs.


Yes


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s obnoxious. Does this include the self quarantine mandate? Texas just lifted theirs for us so ridiculous imo that fl has extended theirs.


It looks like it now places the screenings inside the phased openings order, now with no date expiring, and yes it is ridiculous


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I have a friend from Jordan. They actually have different thickness of materials based on time of year.



Yes, I know. Though some still wear the thicker, darker ones year round. My point was though - they wear their coverings year round, in the heat of summer. And even with a light-weight chador or hijab etc... they have far more body surface covered up (retaining heat) than someone in Florida wearing shorts and a tshirt. People are being way too overly dramatic about the whole "heat" issue.


----------



## JaNelson38

mshanson3121 said:


> Breaking a leg isn't a highly communicable disease.



My point is you can't expect everyone else to change their habits just because you feel uncomfortable with something, especially if there is nothing wrong with those habits.

If WDW encourages masks but doesn't make them mandatory, that's exactly what that means.  Its up to the individual to decide if it works for them.  No amount of masks is going to prevent communicable disease, whether its COVID-19 or something else.

In the end, people have to remember that WDW (or any travel/leisure destination) is meant to be a vacation.  we're not talking about the essential trip to the grocery store that everyone has to make every week....coming to WDW is a choice.  Every restriction that Disney imposes means that probably a certain segment of people won't come.  Now, whether that is 'right' or 'wrong' way of thinking is another debate, but the whole point of Disney having theme parks is for large amounts of people to visit.  You're simply not going to get away from it, masks or no masks.  Therefore, its up to Disney to put in place the best safety protocols they can for their employees, but its up to the individual who is visiting to decide whether those protocols are good enough for them to come.


----------



## e_yerger

It really fascinates me the amount of people that say “wearing a mask makes me feel uncomfortable, so I will not do it”.  There are so many things we do in our lives that make us feel uncomfortable, but we still do them. It’s like no one is willing to change and adapt to a new way of life.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, I know. Though some still wear the thicker, darker ones year round. My point was though - they wear their coverings year round, in the heat of summer. And even with a light-weight chador or hijab etc... they have far more body surface covered up (retaining heat) than someone in Florida wearing shorts and a tshirt. People are being way too overly dramatic about the whole "heat" issue.




 People have different levels of tolerance I guess. I hate the heat and I am from south Louisiana. It's terrible and I try to avoid it if I can.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> It really fascinates me the amount of people that say “wearing a mask makes me feel uncomfortable, so I will not do it”.  There are so many things we do in our lives that make us feel uncomfortable, but we still do them. It’s like no one is willing to change and adapt to a new way of life.


I think the reason is that coming to Disney "shouldn't" feel uncomfortable. 
We all do uncomfortable things because we have to,  coming to Disney is not a "have to" experience


----------



## J-BOY

yulilin3 said:


> I think the reason is that coming to Disney "shouldn't" feel uncomfortable.
> We all do uncomfortable things because we have to,  coming to Disney is not a "have to" experience


There are plenty of things that are not comfortable about being in Disney, if we want to nitpick. People said the same about security screenings way back when. It's inconvenient and uncomfortable, but we adapt. Always have and always will.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> It looks like it now places the screenings inside the phased openings order, now with no date expiring, and yes it is ridiculous



Can’t imagine it doesnt expire before the parks reopen, unless theyre only opening to local’s, which is certainly possible. But figuring most local’s have AP’s, it would be almost pointless to reopen since they wouldnt get ticket or resort revenue. Many locals also just go home to eat rather than eat in the parks, and theres less souvenir purchases from locals. So their profit margins would be almost non existent if they open it up to Fl residents only.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> It really fascinates me the amount of people that say “wearing a mask makes me feel uncomfortable, so I will not do it”.  There are so many things we do in our lives that make us feel uncomfortable, but we still do them. It’s like no one is willing to change and adapt to a new way of life.




I'll wear one when I have to like at the store, doctor's office, or visiting the nursing home (if they ever allow us back). Short periods of time are fine.

Disney is not a necessary destination for me, so I don't want to wear one there. It would not be enjoyable to me. 

It fascinates me that people don't understand that.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll say it again, there’s a lot of high expectations for a company who months ago couldn’t be trusted to stop people from cutting in lines, talking their way past cast members, doing what they want, etc. People even doubted their ability to follow their self imposed stroller rules.
> 
> They need an overhaul if they want to impose mandatory mask wearing, otherwise its just going to result in guests fighting with other guests while CMs are powerless to enforce Disney’s own rule. I see recommended mask wearing, not mandatory. Maybe they can swing mandatory in close contact places like transport. Maybe.


Speaking of cutting. I was thinking of that & all the line coming & going that goes on so much. Most queues aren’t wide enough for ppl to push past & remain socially distanced.


----------



## MassJester

yulilin3 said:


> I think the reason is that coming to Disney "shouldn't" feel uncomfortable.
> We all do uncomfortable things because we have to,  coming to Disney is not a "have to" experience



I'd prefer a little discomfort to a closed theme park.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> People have different levels of tolerance I guess. I hate the heat and I am from south Louisiana. It's terrible and I try to avoid it if I can.



And that's valid. But what's not valid is all the people trying to claim people are going to drop dead from heat stroke because they have to wear a mask  That's just not even remotely close to reality, lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> And that's valid. But what's not valid is all the people trying to claim people are going to drop dead from heat stroke because they have to wear a mask  That's just not even remotely close to reality, lol.




True. TBH I have skimmed many of the more dramatic posts.


----------



## xuxa777

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I doubt Disney would make masks mandatory and then allow guests who whined not to wear one.  I imagine that if they make masks mandatory then they'll enforce it.  If they don't enforce it, and someone gets sick, they might have some legal exposure, and at the very least bad publicity.



There is the rub, enforcement, kick people out of the park sure, but where is the line though, take mask off for a few minutes is ok? or not , will they time people. Take it off to better talk to someone for a few minutes, take it off for eating but get up to go to restroom and forget to put it on, got too hot and had to take it off for a few minutes for relief etc. Then you have a bunch of people without masks on for whatever 'legitimate' reason and then others guests walking from place to place see people without masks and take theirs off.  They say well others aren't wearing masks why should they etc. It will be an enforcement nightmare.

This is why they will only recommend masks.

Also in my opinion the mask guidance from the CDC will relax in the new few weeks and by June will only be recommended at most.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> True. TBH I have skimmed many of the more dramatic posts.



Yeah, I was just going to edit my comment, to make sure I was clear that I didn't think you were one of them! lol.


----------



## TDSAXX

jknezek said:


> No. They are donating the PROFITS. Completely different. Proceeds are the money paid on the sale, profits are the difference between what it cost and what it sold for. It's still a good thing to do, but profits are way less than proceeds. It's also capped at $1MM. But again, it's still a good thing to do.


It also doesn’t hurt that they’re probably getting millions of dollars of positive PR out of it.


----------



## Candlelady

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, I know. Though some still wear the thicker, darker ones year round. My point was though - they wear their coverings year round, in the heat of summer. And even with a light-weight chador or hijab etc... they have far more body surface covered up (retaining heat) than someone in Florida wearing shorts and a tshirt.* People are being way too overly dramatic about the whole "heat" issue*.


 
 Who are you to judge what others are able to tolerate?  I won't go if I have to wear a mask, and I will go if masks are not mandatory.  That's my choice and it is not being dramatic.  You need to respect others reasons and not make light of their "heat" issues.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

LSUmiss said:


> Speaking of cutting. I was thinking of that & all the line coming & going that goes on so much. Most queues aren’t wide enough for ppl to push past & remain socially distanced.


This is so important. We need some signs saying you won’t be able to rejoin your party if you leave or no “catching up to your party” if they went and got in line ahead of you. Normally I don’t mind one or two people doing it, it’s the big groups of people who squeeze past trying to catch up to the one person holding their spot, but with COVID we can’t be having any kind of this behavior.


----------



## JaNelson38

e_yerger said:


> It really fascinates me the amount of people that say “wearing a mask makes me feel uncomfortable, so I will not do it”.  There are so many things we do in our lives that make us feel uncomfortable, but we still do them. It’s like no one is willing to change and adapt to a new way of life.



You shouldn't feel "uncomfortable" when you're going somewhere on vacation.  That's a point I was trying to make earlier.  I would be willing to bet that mandatory mask wearing for guests at WDW will be a deal breaker for a lot of folks.  It just will.  Kids are hard enough to control normally....having to worry about them keep a mask on for hours every day?  Yeesh.  From Disney's point of view, that's why I think that masks may be encouraged, but not required.  

Coming to WDW isnt the essential trip to the grocery store.  It shouldnt be treated as such.  It has to be thought of differently than just regular activities, as weird as it sounds.


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> You shouldn't feel "uncomfortable" when you're going somewhere on vacation.  That's a point I was trying to make earlier.  I would be willing to bet that mandatory mask wearing for guests at WDW will be a deal breaker for a lot of folks.  It just will.  Kids are hard enough to control normally....having to worry about them keep a mask on for hours every day?  Yeesh.  From Disney's point of view, that's why I think that masks may be encouraged, but not required.
> 
> Coming to WDW isnt the essential trip to the grocery store.  It shouldnt be treated as such.  It has to be thought of differently than just regular activities, as weird as it sounds.



You don’t like what they are enforcing?  Don’t go.  That’s all there is to it.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I think the reason is that coming to Disney "shouldn't" feel uncomfortable.
> We all do uncomfortable things because we have to,  coming to Disney is not a "have to" experience



If saving lives is uncomfortable, I'd rather be uncomfortable.


----------



## jerry557

SaintsManiac said:


> Isn't it pretty normal for people to wear masks in China? Seriously asking.
> 
> I am just waiting for Mr. "I paid 10k for this trip I won't wear a mask if I don't want to." CM says, "sir you agreed to wear a mask when you paid the 10k." Mr. 10k asks for the manager. They give him extra FPs and he never has to wear one.



Different cultural psychology...
Masks became more culturally accepted in China back during the SARS epidemic with that theory that they could help prevent spread. And it just sort of caught on and became more socially acceptable during period of illness. It never really caught on in the west though, even during H1N1. Even today, parts of Europe are fully against wearing masks. In Sweden, very few people are wearing them.

Will COVID force a change in this? Only time will tell. But I doubt it for the long term. The western world is very difficult to change on a mass scale. People here value independence, freedom, civil liberties, etc.. more than their own lives. China on the other hand is more communal and doesn't put those things before public health. And we seem to be starting to have a debate about that in this country right now trying to weigh public health vs civil liberties. That's a political debate that won't be decided anytime soon and goes beyond this forum. How long will Americans tolerate it? By my guess...not long. It's just how the cultures are.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I'll wear one when I have to like at the store, doctor's office, or visiting the nursing home (if they ever allow us back). Short periods of time are fine.
> 
> Disney is not a necessary destination for me, so I don't want to wear one there. It would not be enjoyable to me.
> 
> It fascinates me that people don't understand that.



Everyone has their limits. I understand anyone not wanting to go to a place as expensive as Disney, presumably on their vacation, and for many, their “once in the lifetime” vacation, and have to wear a mask. If I _have _to wear one to go to Disney, I will. But thats only because I have the luxury of being able to go there 2-3 times a year, so for me, it wouldnt really impact my love for the Disney Parks, especially if its just impacting 1 or 2 of my trips there and the experiences at the parks are still plentiful. But I definitely dont judge anyone for saying they wont go if masks are mandatory. Its expensive, you should experience what you love in the comfort you prefer


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Mit88 said:


> Can’t imagine it doesnt expire before the parks reopen, unless theyre only opening to local’s, which is certainly possible. But figuring most local’s have AP’s, it would be almost pointless to reopen since they wouldnt get ticket or resort revenue. Many locals also just go home to eat rather than eat in the parks, and theres less souvenir purchases from locals. So their profit margins would be almost non existent if they open it up to Fl residents only.



They would be able to turn back on the annual pass holder monthly payment plans.  Although I admit to being an AP holder who doesn't spend a lot of money in the parks, but we do pay for a campsite on site.


----------



## Tigger's ally

NJlauren said:


> Fair point, but how do you expect to stay away on a bus or monorail?



It's called "limit capacity".


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Jrb1979 said:


> That's what I took from it too. Its not that they saying locals only. They probably figure out of state traveling is not happening anytime soon.
> 
> Something I want I don't understand is more people are focused on when Disney is opening rather then what Disney is going to look like.


Until Disney announces an opening, it doesn’t matter what Disney is going to look like. I’m booked June 1-6. Right now, my main focus is, are those dates even possible. Whenever, they announce that they are opening, they will also have to provide the picture of what it’s going to look like. I have to get past, is the date even possible before I can evaluate, is it going to worth the experience offered. And nothing drives me more crazy right now than the insane amount of speculation and rumors about what the experience offered is going to be. Disney has not said ANYTHING about it yet. But to read threads, you’d be sure masks are required, half the rides are closed, no dining, ect.


----------



## e_yerger

J-BOY said:


> There are plenty of things that are not comfortable about being in Disney, if we want to nitpick. People said the same about security screenings way back when. It's inconvenient and uncomfortable, but we adapt. Always have and always will.


Exactly.

Things that make us uncomfortable at Disney:
- the summer heat (wear light clothing)
- the afternoon rain showers (pack extra sneaker or wear special ones that dry fast)
- insane crowds (pack our patience)
- long standby wait times (bring games to play in line, heck Disney even made an app for it)
- security check points (getting to parks early to plan for time to get through security)
- increased pricing (adjust lifestyle to accommodate) 

... i’m sure there is more but you get the point lol


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw this last night, and your analogy kind of is in line with it. You're welcome for the mental image
> 
> View attachment 491818


But it’s pretty hard to pee on someone from 6 ft away. So there’s that.


----------



## NJlauren

Tigger's ally said:


> It's called "limit capacity".



I’m not sure with buses and monorails it will be that easy.  That’s like 2 families of 4 per bus, maybe 3


----------



## JaNelson38

Pickle Rick said:


> You don’t like what they are enforcing?  Don’t go.  That’s all there is to it.



And I don't have a problem with that.  If WDW mandates masks, I won't go until they time they drop the mask mandate.  There are plenty of vacation spots that wont mandate mask-wearing that will be just as fun with regards to family destinations.

Im not saying mandating masks is right or wrong, I'm just providing an opinion on why I don't think they will.  I personally think it will be a deal breaker for lots of people, especially families with young kids.


----------



## RolloTomasi

I don’t mean to interrupt the serious discussion, I’m giggling imagining all the face mask tan lines.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Things that make us uncomfortable at Disney:
> - the summer heat (wear light clothing)
> - the afternoon rain showers (pack extra sneaker or wear special ones that dry fast)
> - insane crowds (pack our patience)
> - long standby wait times (bring games to play in line, heck Disney even made an app for it)
> - security check points (getting to parks early to plan for time to get through security)
> - increased pricing (adjust lifestyle to accommodate)
> 
> ... i’m sure there is more but you get the point lol




And everyone has a tipping point.


----------



## Mit88

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> They would be able to turn back on the annual pass holder monthly payment plans.  Although I admit to being an AP holder who doesn't spend a lot of money in the parks, but we do pay for a campsite on site.



True, but at Disney World, how many people in each park are full paying customers vs annual passholders on payment plans? Disneyland I’m sure skews towards being 50/50, if not more towards AP holders, but WDW I’m sure theres a lot more money coming in from out of state park goers than daily AP holders. Theres no way the payment plans could hold them over very long without having additional daily park tickets. 

Outside of DVC members, there probably arent many that stay on property outside of a weekend getaway here or there. Probably not enough to even fit in one resort on a weekend. Campground is one thing, but they cant expect locals to pay 500+ dollars a night at the Poly.


----------



## Pickle Rick

JaNelson38 said:


> And I don't have a problem with that.  If WDW mandates masks, I won't go until they time they drop the mask mandate.  There are plenty of vacation spots that wont mandate mask-wearing that will be just as fun with regards to family destinations.
> 
> Im not saying mandating masks is right or wrong, I'm just providing an opinion on why I don't think they will.  I personally think it will be a deal breaker for lots of people, especially families with young kids.



the sooner they open, the more restrictions that will be put in place.  That’s reality, they can’t please everyone.


----------



## e_yerger

Ya know what...... idk why I’m tryin to convince people that wearing masks isn’t going to be that bad. More room for me when I visit in July  mask & all!


----------



## mshanson3121

RolloTomasi said:


> I don’t mean to interrupt the serious discussion, I’m giggling imagining all the face mask tan lines.



Haha, I was thinking that earlier too. We have the farmer's tan, the sandal tan, now we'll have the Covid tan...


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Ya know what...... idk why I’m tryin to convince people that wearing masks isn’t going to be that bad. More room for me when I visit in July  mask & all!




I don't know why either? I also don't know why people keep saying "if you don't like it, don't go." I think that's a given.


----------



## J-BOY

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't know why either? I also don't know why people keep saying "if you don't like it, don't go." I think that's a given.


It's just funny to me that so many people judging others for "inciting panic" about coronavirus being a real threat are the same that think they'll faint or die after wearing a mask for more than 2 hours at time.


----------



## LSUmiss

Pickle Rick said:


> You don’t like what they are enforcing?  Don’t go.  That’s all there is to it.


And that’s what most ppl are saying that if it’s required they won’t go. But wdw needs $ so  their policy is most likely going to be what will be the most amenable to most of the ppl who will be in the parks.


----------



## Mit88

No one is ever going to convince anyone that wants to go to Disney regardless of if they have to wear a facemask not to go, and likewise for people that dont want to go if they have to wear a face mask. Other people going, or not going to Disney, or anywhere for that matter, has never impacted my choice of going somewhere. Making someone else’s, especially a stranger’s decision for them seems very selfish. How does someone else’s decision impact what you do?


----------



## KBoopaloo

I know that Disney is notoriously bad at confronting guests over breaking rules or ignoring guidelines but a good number of customer focused businesses are that way because the stakes are generally low and the fight is often not worth it. I am in the very early stages of planning reopening for my much, much, much smaller visitor focused attraction and one of the main things we are discussing is becoming more comfortable with making people leave if they do not follow the guidelines we put in place or behave in a way that might put our staff or other visitors at risk. I imagine Disney is having a similar conversation and I would guess that the unions are going to play a role in determining what is done to protect the cast members when they return to work. I am virtually meeting with my staff weekly and they are all very nervous about returning to front facing positions and anxious about protecting their health.

So much of the conversation here is about what we as guests are willing or not willing to tolerate to visit to Disney or our own personal comfort level and there is not much consideration for the safety of the cast members whose exposure to potentially ill guests will be much higher than any of our exposure would be as guests. Yes, Disney has to make a profit and they will not want to make guests angry with a lot of uncomfortable regulations but they also need to have people willing to come back to work and feel safe doing it.


----------



## Pickle Rick

J-BOY said:


> It's just funny to me that so many people judging others for "inciting panic" about coronavirus being a real threat are the same that think they'll faint or die after wearing a mask for more than 2 hours at time.


Also, the people who want Disney to open up right away are the first ones complaining about any possible mandatory restrictions.


----------



## e_yerger

Mit88 said:


> No one is ever going to convince anyone that wants to go to Disney regardless of if they have to wear a facemask not to go, and likewise for people that dont want to go if they have to wear a face mask. Other people going, or not going to Disney, or anywhere for that matter, has never impacted my choice of going somewhere. Making someone else’s, especially a stranger’s decision for them seems very selfish. How does someone else’s decision impact what you do?


The issue is that if someone is asymptomatic, and not wearing a mask, they are putting other people at risk.

Society will eventually get to a point where people who don’t wear masks will be looked at weird. Almost to where we are at with cigarette smoking.


----------



## skyp4WDW

Mit88 said:


> No one is ever going to convince anyone that wants to go to Disney regardless of if they have to wear a facemask not to go, and likewise for people that dont want to go if they have to wear a face mask. Other people going, or not going to Disney, or anywhere for that matter, has never impacted my choice of going somewhere. Making someone else’s, especially a stranger’s decision for them seems very selfish. How does someone else’s decision impact what you do?


It's a Pandemic! Everyone's behavior effects us all.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think that poster may have been asking how someone’s choice to go or not to Disney under whatever rules they have in place impacts you, not how someone’s choice to wear a mask or not impacts you. Could be wrong though.


----------



## wdwlver

[


J-BOY said:


> It's just funny to me that so many people judging others for "inciting panic" about coronavirus being a real threat are the same that think they'll faint or die after wearing a mask for more than 2 hours at time.


I don’t think I’ll either faint or die. I live in the epicenter here in NY suburbs so pretty used to wearing a mask. Don’t want to in WDW in summer. What is so difficult to understand about that?


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> And that’s what most ppl are saying that if it’s required they won’t go. But wdw needs $ so  their policy is most likely going to be what will be the most amenable to most of the ppl who will be in the parks.



they will lose money if an outbreak occurs and causes them to close again.  They will make sure that won’t happen.  Guarantee it.


----------



## Farro

charmed59 said:


> Here in Central Florida there are stores that require masks, and when our recreation centers open on Monday masks will be required for indoor and outdoor activities, i*ncluding masks required on pool decks.*
> 
> Even before stores required them, about 70% were wearing masks.
> 
> I am not in Orange County, so there rules may be different.



So they are required on pool decks, but in the pool? I understand why not in the pool, but then what's the need on the pool deck? Do we not cough, sneeze or just accidentally spit at each in pools? Does the virus not transmit in pools? Do we not touch our faces and then grab the railings to get out of pools?


----------



## mshanson3121

Candlelady said:


> You can roll your eyes all you want and try to turn it around on me.   You're the one who made the snarky rude statement.
> 
> Have a magical day!



Sure, except that isn't what I was doing, if you had actually followed the conversation. But, yes, by all means, have a magical day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> So they are required on pool decks, but in the pool? I understand why not in the pool, but then what's the need on the pool deck? Do we not cough, sneeze or just accidentally spit at each in pools? Does the virus not transmit in pools? Do we not touch our faces and then grab the railings to get out of pools?



Lots won’t hold up in pools, and breathing through a wet cloth mask seems like it would be difficult if not dangerous. But that doesn’t mean it wouldn’t help if it were practical.

I think it circles back to the goal not being perfection but prevention. Pool deck is still better than nothing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mrsap said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/04/walt...wide-world-of-sports-to-nba-to-finish-season/




So... How 'bout them ballers?


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> So they are required on pool decks, but in the pool? I understand why not in the pool, but then what's the need on the pool deck? Do we not cough, sneeze or just accidentally spit at each in pools? Does the virus not transmit in pools? Do we not touch our faces and then grab the railings to get out of pools?


 Well the chlorine in the pool helps quite a bit I imagine.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> The issue is that if someone is asymptomatic, and not wearing a mask, they are putting other people at risk.
> 
> *Society will eventually get to a point where people who don’t wear masks will be looked at weird. Almost to where we are at with cigarette smoking.*



Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.

Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.




Yep. We will not be a society that wears masks forever. You should see some of the insane things people are saying on Facebook about it.


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.



The biggest problem with masks is finding good, comfortable ones.


----------



## MoeJ

e_yerger said:


> It really fascinates me the amount of people that say “wearing a mask makes me feel uncomfortable, so I will not do it”.  There are so many things we do in our lives that make us feel uncomfortable, but we still do them. It’s like no one is willing to change and adapt to a new way of life.


Like wearing pants again after this is all over.


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.


Well yes, when COVID goes away that will be true. But i think we will see it become more of the norm in cold/flu season. I hope that the days of people sneezing and coughing all openly at the grocery store will be part of the past & we will see masks become more incorporated with American culture.


----------



## MassJester

There seems to be an idea that Disney won't put in certain requirements because they are imperfect.

An example could be, masks may be required except when you are seated at your table, swimming in a pool, or some other place where wearing one makes the activity impossible.

It is not incongruous to require them on a pool deck, where it is possible to walk and wear a mask, and yet not in a pool where it would not be (easily) possible. The additional protection afforded to the first activity is no less valuable simply because you cannot protect the second to the same degree.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> So they are required on pool decks, but in the pool? I understand why not in the pool, but then what's the need on the pool deck? Do we not cough, sneeze or just accidentally spit at each in pools? Does the virus not transmit in pools? Do we not touch our faces and then grab the railings to get out of pools?


Well, I think the chlorine in the pools should eliminate most risks of COVID in and around the pools. Here's a quick article I found about it....
https://baptisthealth.net/baptist-health-news/can-covid-19-spread-via-swimming-pools/


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lots won’t hold up in pools, and breathing through a wet cloth mask seems like it would be difficult if not dangerous. But that doesn’t mean it wouldn’t help if it were practical.
> 
> I think it circles back to the goal not being perfection but prevention. Pool deck is still better than nothing.





xuxa777 said:


> Well the chlorine in the pool helps quite a bit I imagine.



I think it's silly. I can be floating on a raft spreading Covid all over the pool. Unless I'm swishing chlorine up my nose or in my mouth, I can still spread it in the air (isn't that what people are worried about, not just droplets landing on things?) if I cough or sneeze and give to someone. What if I'm standing at end of pool talking to someone outside of pool?

Hey, it it's required, it's required. I just think it's useless to require on deck outside of pool, but not in pool. Just social distance on the pool deck and then I suppose in the pool too.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.



I think you're right...I go on walks by the lake and in the forest every day.  Every walk, I see 2 people wearing masks, 4-6 people with the masks pulled down around their necks when they realize no one's gonna scream at them if they keep distance, and everyone else is mask free.  I'm not in the biggest, nor smallest, outbreak area...but just a normal suburb...

Ain't gonna last at outdoor activities...


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.



I agree. Though, I do think moving forward we may see it become more common when people are sick, and I can see it becoming formal workplace policy - if sick or exhibing symptoms, wear a mask.


----------



## jerry557

Farro said:


> So they are required on pool decks, but in the pool? I understand why not in the pool, but then what's the need on the pool deck? Do we not cough, sneeze or just accidentally spit at each in pools? Does the virus not transmit in pools? Do we not touch our faces and then grab the railings to get out of pools?



See. This is the problem. You think about this too long, you will go literally insane thinking up every conceivable route a virus can transmit to you. Eventually, you'll be terrified to even walk outside your door.

There is no way you can eliminate all risk unless you have a vaccine and makes you immune, which we do not have. So if you want to walk outside your house, you have to accept some risk. No other way around that reality. There is nothing Disney can do to eliminate all risk.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I think it's silly. I can be floating on a raft spreading Covid all over the pool. Unless I'm swishing chlorine up my nose or in my mouth, I can still spread it in the air (isn't that what people are worried about, not just droplets landing on things?) if I cough or sneeze and give to someone. What if I'm standing at end of pool talking to someone outside of pool?
> 
> Hey, it it's required, it's required. I just think it's useless to require on deck outside of pool, but not in pool. Just social distance on the pool deck and then I suppose in the pool too.



This is like saying because you can’t wear them while eating they won’t require/recommend them in the parks at all.

There are some areas and situations where masks don’t work. Some mask wearing is better than no mask wearing.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Farro said:


> Disagree. When Covid coverage calms down eventually, people will stop wearing masks. Actually as soon as it's not required in stores, most people will stop wearing masks.
> 
> Right or wrong, the way it's going, most states won't require masks by July.



that all depends on the data.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> I agree. Though, I do think moving forward we may see it become more common when people are sick, and I can see it becoming formal workplace policy - if sick or exhibing symptoms, wear a mask.




We can hope so! If you knew the people I used to work with...ugh.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> See. This is the problem. You think about this too long, you will go literally insane thinking up every conceivable route a virus can transmit to you. Eventually, you'll be terrified to even walk outside your door.
> 
> There is no way you can eliminate all risk unless you have a vaccine and makes you immune, which we do not have. So if you want to walk outside your house, you have to accept some risk. No other way around that reality. There is nothing Disney can do to eliminate all risk.


 They can put in a lot of measures to eliminate as much risk as possible.


----------



## Tbella

You're wearing a mask and dripping sweat. You go to wipe your face with a towel, sleeve, paper towel...whatever, you pick up your mask to wipe your face. It seems to me, wearing masks in heat and humidity is going to make me touch my face more. I am perplexed with the people that are so certain that wearing masks in the Florida summer heat and humidity won't increase the numbers for heat exhaustion. I would be willing to wear masks on Disney transportation, shows, stores (air conditioned areas) but, I don't think it will help as people won't take them off and store them properly, and use the safety measures that medical personals use.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> I think it's silly. I can be floating on a raft spreading Covid all over the pool. Unless I'm swishing chlorine up my nose or in my mouth, I can still spread it in the air (isn't that what people are worried about, not just droplets landing on things?) if I cough or sneeze and give to someone. What if I'm standing at end of pool talking to someone outside of pool?
> 
> Hey, it it's required, it's required. I just think it's useless to require on deck outside of pool, but not in pool. Just social distance on the pool deck and then I suppose in the pool too.


 I agree it is silly on the pool deck too, for these exact reasons


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is like saying because you can’t wear them while eating they won’t require/recommend them in the parks at all.
> 
> There are some areas and situations where masks don’t work. Some mask wearing is better than no mask wearing.



But then how are you protected in the same park where you can take it off to eat lunch at a counter service, then put it back on to go on a ride?
It's just not possible to protect from it.

I'm not saying they won't do it, but if they do, it's just to placate people, not for any real protection.


----------



## rteetz

Lets all take a deep breath. This is not a place to debate whether masks work, how comfortable they are, etc. Disney has not said whether the will be required yet. You can speculate on that rumor in the RUMOR thread.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Yes


So what exactly happens at the airport now if you come from a “hotspot” as deemed by the state of Fl?


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> They can put in a lot of measures to eliminate as much risk as possible.



But you admit that going to Disney world regardless of the measures, there would be an understanding that you are taking on some element of risk, correct?


----------



## skyp4WDW

People seem to be putting a lot of stock into the "Guidelines" Disney will put into place in order to Re-Open. "Guidelines" are very different than "Requirements". People will do whatever they want once they are in the Parks....and Disney will let them. Disney has a policy of being Non-Confrontational with their Guests. They will NOT eject people for refusing to comply with Social Distancing "Guidelines" aka suggestions.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> But you admit that going to Disney world regardless of the measures, there would be an understanding that you are taking on some element of risk, correct?


Yes there is some risk but I should expect the same risk as when going to get groceries.


----------



## Pickle Rick

skyp4WDW said:


> People seem to be putting a lot of stock into the "Guidelines" Disney will put into place in order to Re-Open. "Guidelines" are very different than "Requirements". People will do whatever they want once they are in the Parks....and Disney will let them. Disney has a policy of being Non-Confrontational with their Guests. They will NOT eject people for refusing to comply with Social Distancing "Guidelines" aka suggestions.



that may change.  Guests don’t have a right to do whatever they want, especially if it puts other people’s health at risk


----------



## skyp4WDW

LSUmiss said:


> So what exactly happens at the airport now if you come from a “hotspot” as deemed by the state of Fl?


NOTHING if they can possibly get away with it! Without the tourists...Florida's economy is in big trouble. Everything hinges on keeping people coming to Florida   at all costs.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skyp4WDW said:


> NOTHING if they can possibly get away with it! Without the tourists...Florida's economy is in big trouble. Everything hinges on keeping people coming to Florida   at all costs.


14 day quarentine, right?


----------



## skyp4WDW

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> 14 day quarentine, right?


They will drop that when Disney re-opens.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So what exactly happens at the airport now if you come from a “hotspot” as deemed by the state of Fl?


The same as before  . You fill out a questionnaire with your home address,  your Orlando address,  if your'e here as a visitor or live here. 
Then you're handed the paper telling you to self isolate for 14 days. You're are asked to go straight from the airport to where your staying


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skyp4WDW said:


> They will drop that when Disney re-opens.


Doubtful...


----------



## Jrb1979

skyp4WDW said:


> They will drop that when Disney re-opens.


This virus isn't just going to disappear. Social distancing is going to be in place for awhile.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Doubtful...



Then what’s the point of opening? They’re not going to make enough money from locals to make it worth opening. And you’re not going to get people to spend $500 a night at a Disney hotel and not be able to leave the room because you’re in forced quarantine.


----------



## gatour

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes there is some risk but I should expect the same risk as when going to get groceries.


That would be impossible.

Going to a grocery store you have different risks than going to Walt Disney World.

Going to Walt Disney World in July you have a potential for heat stroke if you stay in the parks for  the entire day.

Going to a Publix in Orlando, the odds of heat stroke is almost nil.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> Then what’s the point of opening? They’re not going to make enough money from locals to make it worth opening. And you’re not going to get people to spend $500 a night at a Disney hotel and not be able to leave the room because you’re in forced quarantine.


You do realize that they said "hotspots," right?

NY, NJ, CT, LA


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Then what’s the point of opening? They’re not going to make enough money from locals to make it worth opening. And you’re not going to get people to spend $500 a night at a Disney hotel and not be able to leave the room because you’re in forced quarantine.


The point of reopening is to make those losses smaller. You may not make a profit right away but you aren't losing as much.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> The same as before  . You fill out a questionnaire with your home address,  your Orlando address,  if your'e here as a visitor or live here.
> Then you're handed the paper telling you to self isolate for 14 days. You're are asked to go straight from the airport to where your staying


So it means you have to stay in FL for 14 days to self isolate or can you leave & go back home? Also, I’m guessing we’ll see, but if you say your fl address will be wdw that won’t work b/c they’ll know your not going to isolate?


----------



## gatour

Mit88 said:


> Then what’s the point of opening? They’re not going to make enough money from locals to make it worth opening. And you’re not going to get people to spend $500 a night at a Disney hotel and not be able to leave the room because you’re in forced quarantine.


The only people from out of the state of Florida  that the state of Florida is strongly encouraging to self-quarantine is are from New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.

I know this may be hard to believe for New Yorkers, but Florida does get visitors from other states.


----------



## Ariel 1715

gatour said:


> The only people from out of the state of Florida  that the state of Florida is strongly encouraging to self-quarantine is are from New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.
> 
> I know this may be hard to believe for New Yorkers, but Florida does get visitors from other states.


So if you are from a state not on the hotspot list you don't have to quarantine?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

deleted


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> The same as before  . You fill out a questionnaire with your home address,  your Orlando address,  if your'e here as a visitor or live here.
> Then you're handed the paper telling you to self isolate for 14 days. You're are asked to go straight from the airport to where your staying


Is there any oversight on making sure that really happens once you leave the airport? How do they handle that if you are driving from another state?


----------



## cakebaker

Ariel 1715 said:


> So if you are from a state not on the hotspot list you don't have to quarantine?



No, you don’t. I’m actually at more risk going to Florida- their spread is many times larger than here. And everyone should remember, the restrictions are in place for this phase. We won’t be in phase 1 when they open and they could lift that ban in a subsequent phase.


----------



## LSUmiss

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Doubtful...


Why? It’s mostly ridiculous right now anyway.


----------



## Mit88

gatour said:


> The only people from out of the state of Florida  that the state of Florida is strongly encouraging to self-quarantine is are from New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.
> 
> I know this may be hard to believe for New Yorkers, but Florida does get visitors from other states.



Sure, but they also get a lot of visitors from out of the country, which definitely wont be lifted any time soon


----------



## LSUmiss

gatour said:


> The only people from out of the state of Florida  that the state of Florida is strongly encouraging to self-quarantine is are from New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.
> 
> I know this may be hard to believe for New Yorkers, but Florida does get visitors from other states.


Louisiana too. At least it was.


----------



## gottalovepluto

gatour said:


> The only people from out of the state of Florida  that the state of Florida is strongly encouraging to self-quarantine is are from New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut.
> 
> I know this may be hard to believe for New Yorkers, but Florida does get visitors from other states.


The executive order I read did not strongly encourage. It straight up said violating it can result in jail and or a fine.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So it means you have to stay in FL for 14 days to self isolate or can you leave & go back home? Also, I’m guessing we’ll see, but if you say your fl address will be wdw that won’t work b/c they’ll know your not going to isolate?


You have to isolate for 14 days or go to the airport if your flight is before the 14 days
It's basically a trust system.  Florida trusts you'll self isolate . I agree with others that I don't think the mandate will stay once we hit phase 3 unless these hot zones are still really bad.


----------



## jerry557

The 14-day quarantine is a governor's order. Disney has nothing to do with it.

And right now, it only applies to NY, NJ, CT, and LA. It was put in place because for awhile, people from those states were running to Florida in order to evade quarantines or get away from hot spots in their own state. That ticked off the governor because not only could that be bringing the virus with them, but if they get very sick while down here it takes up more hospital beds than they were planning for.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> You do realize that they said "hotspots," right?
> 
> NY, NJ, CT, LA



Ok, but just because cities in those states are technically hotspots doesnt mean that everyone from there is a liability. I live in a county in NY that has gone 48 hours without a single reported case. Thats less than many counties in Florida itself I would presume.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

NJlauren said:


> I'm shocked at how many are saying if Disney requires a mask you wont go.
> 
> Frankly i hope they are required for everyone over 4.  Do i like wearing a mask?  No, but i know that if someone who is sick and doesn't know it (asymptomatic) is wearing a mask my chance of getting sick is significantly reduced.


We go in August and there is no way we could tolerate the heat/humidity with a mask on.  Will just reschedule to another time when wearing a mask is more tolerable.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> Why? It’s mostly ridiculous right now anyway.



Not from NY for sure-- they could alter the order once it expires, I'm sure.



Mit88 said:


> Ok, but just because cities in those states are technically hotspots doesnt mean that everyone from there is a liability. I live in a county in NY that has gone 48 hours without a single reported case. Thats less than many counties in Florida itself I would presume.



True-- it's not fair, but it's already a nightmare to enforce. Could you imagine if it were only from specified counties?


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> The executive order I read did not stronger encourage. It straight up said violating it can result in jail and or a fine.


Right & I just checked & Massachusetts & Rhode Island are ahead of LA on cases per capita. Maybe it’ll lifted by the time it matters to me anyway.


----------



## cakebaker

For future reference, unless you see


Mit88 said:


> Sure, but they also get a lot of visitors from out of the country, which definitely wont be lifted any time soon



We don’t know that either.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not from NY for sure-- they could alter the order once it expires, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> True-- it's not fair, but it's already a nightmare to enforce. Could you imagine if it were only from specified counties?



But it becomes even more of a headache when airlines get stuck in the middle of this. All these states are able to fly to florida, but they still need to ground all flights from these hotspot states and refund their passengers, something a lot of these airlines already dont want to do. Theres a lot more to it than just Disney fans from Ny, NJ, CT, and LA


----------



## abnihon

Thankful right now I moved to SC from NYC 7 years ago


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Something else to consider is that if you have a connecting flight through an airport in a hot spot - you will be hit with the 14 day quarantine as well.  Be careful when you book your flight - direct may be better for now. If not possible be wary of where you connect.

(@yulilin3 correct me if i’ve misunderstood )


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> We don’t know that either.



Its much easier to assume international travel will take longer to continue than hotspot states being able to travel without quarantine. I think there might be a work visa type clause for international travelers, but the recourse of telling certain US states that youre not welcome in other states while saying “Welcome to Orlando, Brazilian travel group” would cause a whole lot of issues.


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Something else to consider is that if you have a connecting flight through an airport in a hot spot - you will be hit with the 14 day quarantine as well.  Be careful when you book your flight - direct may be better for now. If not possible be wary of where you connect.
> 
> (@yulilin3 correct me if i’ve misunderstood )


Correct,  doesn't matter where your coming from zip code wise,  if you're flying from LA, NY, NJ or CT you'l be asked to self isolate


----------



## skyp4WDW

None of the provisions are there to be enforced; they are there to provide the public with a FALSE sense of security. The only way for Disney to entice people to bring their families back to Florida=WDW, is to make them believe they are safe (right in the middle of a Pandemic)! It's all smoke and mirrors. And the Disney Bubble. I have to say, if they are able to pull it off, I will be impressed. But I will be watching this play out from home.  #NOT MY FAMILY!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... How 'bout them ballers?


This would be awesome. My DS says the three things he really misses is visiting family, school, and watching sports on tv. Having some live games would really lift his spirits, and bring back a little normalcy in his life. The revenue from players staying oniste would be a great way for disney to make some money while the parks are closed, and obviously would benefit espn.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Is there any oversight on making sure that really happens once you leave the airport? How do they handle that if you are driving from another state?


People are called a couple of times during the 14 days to check on them.  I worked for them for 2 weeks and at least 3 positive cases were recorded from people that were being monitored.  Im not sure about drivers,  I'm assuming the same calls took place


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> People are called a couple of times during the 14 days to check on them.  I worked for them for 2 weeks and at least 3 positive cases were recorded from people that were being monitored.  Im not sure about drivers,  I'm assuming the same calls took place



Scary as it may seem, its fairly easy to track people’s movements, especially if you have their phone number. If enforcing the quarantine is a priority, it wouldnt be very difficult to see if someone is disobeying. And how many people are willing to leave their phones behind in order to not be tracked? Probably not many


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> Scary as it may seem, its fairly easy to track people’s movements, especially if you have their phone number. If enforcing the quarantine is a priority, it wouldnt be very difficult to see if someone is disobeying. And how many people are willing to leave their phones behind in order to not be tracked? Probably not many


TWO WORDS 
Burner Phone


----------



## sunflare

charmed59 said:


> If they require cast members to wear masks it is for the safety of guests.  Wearing a mask is to save others from you, not you from others.  For that reason a waiver means nothing.



Make no mistake... if masks for employees are required, it has very little to do with the "safety of the guests" and more to do with "lessening liability." Requiring masks on employees reduces the legal argument by both employees and guests that the company isn't doing enough to "protect" them. In reality, that's really the root to all the current and proposed guidelines.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Was this posted already? The follow up to the letter posted on Twitter?

https://universal.wdwinfo.com/universal-implementing-mandatory-temperature-check-for-team-members/
It explains the procedures for CMs at Universal and will start tomorrow. Highlights include:
-temp check mandatory, must not exceed 99.9. will be conducted in car or using proper social distancing where that's not possible. will be done with infrared contactless digital thermometers
-employees to check their own temperatures at home as well
-protocols are only for people currently showing up to work at universal, no reopening info or guest safety protocol info has been released
-"As for face masks, Universal is recommending team members voluntarily continue to wear face masks if they are concerned about social distancing, and team members can obtain a mask on-site if they don’t have their own. Universal also reminds team members that gloves are not recommended unless they are issued as part of wardrobe."
^that is a direct quote from the article. It includes a four letter word (m*$k) that I am done discussing but here is the entire sentence so there is no confusion amongst the 100 people who do want to say that word a dozen times each but don't want to read the article


----------



## Mit88

Starting tomorrow? I would guess preliminary at-home checks would tomorrow. Maybe a “walk through” tutorial in the coming days where CMs come to get their temp checked on site and then go home. Can’t imagine they’d already start training employees tomorrow.

EDIT: wow, does sound like its starting tomorrow, or at least a test run


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> Starting tomorrow? I would guess preliminary at-home checks would tomorrow. Maybe a “walk through” tutorial in the coming days where CMs come to get their temp checked on site and then go home. Can’t imagine they’d already start training employees tomorrow.


I wish... That would be amazing. Or Disney could give us an update, that would be great, too!


----------



## goofystitch

Never mind


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I wish... That would be amazing. Or Disney could give us an update, that would be great, too!



I’d imagine Disney is going to start without much fanfare. Obviously sites like this would pick up on the news immediately from CMs getting the “OK” to start coming in to ramp up. Things are seemingly coming together a lot quicker than I thought. If theyre training employees by this time next week, or early the following week, that June 1st date seems more and more likely


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

These temperature checks are not very useful imo. It’s not the symptomatic people everyone is concerned about. It’s the ones showing none that everyone is scared of.

While it’s great to know if someone has a temp, that’s not huge on the list of concerns for me, considering most people won’t be going out if they actually feel sick. It’s the ones who don’t that make this spread so much

Every little bit helps though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Starting tomorrow? I would guess preliminary at-home checks would tomorrow. Maybe a “walk through” tutorial in the coming days where CMs come to get their temp checked on site and then go home. Can’t imagine they’d already start training employees tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: wow, does sound like its starting tomorrow, or at least a test run


Not quite. For employees CURRENTLY working at Universal they say this starts tomorrow. The skeleton staff. I think they clarify that so they don't get swamped with questions from their staff that is not currently working as procedures could be different by the time they are brought back.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Starting tomorrow? I would guess preliminary at-home checks would tomorrow. Maybe a “walk through” tutorial in the coming days where CMs come to get their temp checked on site and then go home. Can’t imagine they’d already start training employees tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: wow, does sound like its starting tomorrow, or at least a test run


There are team members and cast members working in the parks right now,  custodial,  maintenance and security


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Right & I just checked & Massachusetts & Rhode Island are ahead of LA on cases per capita. Maybe it’ll lifted by the time it matters to me anyway.


Driving or flying? If you're flying the airline will probably route you through Minnesota on your way there at this point with how ridiculous they're getting so you'd be good lol.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Not quite. For employees CURRENTLY working at Universal they say this starts tomorrow. The skeleton staff. I think they clarify that so they don't get swamped with questions from their staff that is not currently working as procedures could be different by the time they are brought back.



That’s what I figured. The wording made it seem like it was for all employees. Would seem like a strange way for them to present it. “Here’s the testing guidelines, we expect you to come back in to work tomorrow”.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Starting tomorrow? I would guess preliminary at-home checks would tomorrow. Maybe a “walk through” tutorial in the coming days where CMs come to get their temp checked on site and then go home. Can’t imagine they’d already start training employees tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: wow, does sound like its starting tomorrow, or at least a test run


There are employees currently still working at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255954000979144708


----------



## Tbella

Talked to a Universal phone agent today and she was saying how jealous she was that some of her coworkers were at a meeting at the parks yesterday.


----------



## Mit88

SDCC cancelled, Newsom saying no large gatherings (conventions, sporting events, theme parks etc) until theres a vaccine. I seriously doubt SW Celebration takes place as scheduled. SDCC waited as long as they could before cancelling, but it was inevitable as this is to be cancelled


----------



## volfan1978

skyp4WDW said:


> None of the provisions are there to be enforced; they are there to provide the public with a FALSE sense of security. The only way for Disney to entice people to bring their families back to Florida=WDW, is to make them believe they are safe (right in the middle of a Pandemic)! It's all smoke and mirrors. And the Disney Bubble. I have to say, if they are able to pull it off, I will be impressed. But I will be watching this play out from home.  #NOT MY FAMILY!



I was all ready to go, but if skyp4WDW is out then I'm out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> SDCC cancelled, Newsom saying no large gatherings (conventions, sporting events, theme parks etc) until theres a vaccine. I seriously doubt SW Celebration takes place as scheduled. SDCC waited as long as they could before cancelling, but it was inevitable as this is to be cancelled


Until there's a THERAPEUTIC. Big difference, even he's not throwing all his eggs in the vaccine basket.


----------



## dischris11

I've been watching this board with great interest because I'm taking my young kids to Disney for the first time and our stay is scheduled for June 13-19 (staying at AKL). It looks like there may be some signs that it could be open then but they would need a decent amount of time to gear up and train everyone. When is the latest CM schedule for that that showed only essential workers?


----------



## rteetz

dischris11 said:


> I've been watching this board with great interest because I'm taking my young kids to Disney for the first time and our stay is scheduled for June 13-19 (staying at AKL). It looks like there may be some signs that it could be open then but they would need a decent amount of time to gear up and train everyone. When is the latest CM schedule for that that showed only essential workers?


All non-essential cast has been furloughed. If they were to be brought back that would be big news.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dischris11 said:


> I've been watching this board with great interest because I'm taking my young kids to Disney for the first time and our stay is scheduled for June 13-19 (staying at AKL). It looks like there may be some signs that it could be open then but they would need a decent amount of time to gear up and train everyone. When is the latest CM schedule for that that showed only essential workers?


That's @yulilin3 's department 

I think schedules come out every Sunday, two weeks in advance?


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Just asking,
Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides? 

Anyone?


----------



## dischris11

rteetz said:


> All non-essential cast has been furloughed. If they were to be brought back that would be big news.


Right, but I remember many pages back that someone said the week that was recently released for the essential workers (cleaners and maintenance). I'm just wondering what week Disney is up to with their CM schedule since they would need to bring people back for training at least a few weeks before opening.


----------



## merry_nbright

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Just asking,
> Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides?
> 
> Anyone?



My mom does! She even wipes down all the surfaces in the hotel room before we unpack. She always has. We used to make fun of her for being so extra but, as always, mother knows best.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> That's @yulilin3 's department
> 
> I think schedules come out every Sunday, two weeks in advance?


I think it's a week in advance?


----------



## yulilin3

dischris11 said:


> I've been watching this board with great interest because I'm taking my young kids to Disney for the first time and our stay is scheduled for June 13-19 (staying at AKL). It looks like there may be some signs that it could be open then but they would need a decent amount of time to gear up and train everyone. When is the latest CM schedule for that that showed only essential workers?


Schedule comes out every Sunday
This Sunday they will have a schedule from may 10th through 16th
Retraining would only take a couple of days


----------



## JenM

Mit88 said:


> SDCC cancelled, Newsom saying no large gatherings (conventions, sporting events, theme parks etc) until theres a vaccine. I seriously doubt SW Celebration takes place as scheduled. SDCC waited as long as they could before cancelling, but it was inevitable as this is to be cancelled



I have SW Celebration tickets, as well as tickets to the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars night, and two-day passes to DL for after the convention...and I just want them to cancel/postpone it. I’m not taking my 70-year-old dad on cross country flight to go a crowded convention center and a theme park. I can’t imagine they’ll even have any guests at the convention, and with productions closed down they won’t have anything new to promote anyway. It breaks my heart, but i hope they postpone it. We’ll go another time.


----------



## dischris11

yulilin3 said:


> Schedule comes out every Sunday
> This Sunday they will have a schedule from may 10th through 16th
> Retraining would only take a couple of days


Thank you!! You only think retraining will take a couple of days? I know I saw others speculate that it would take a few weeks.


----------



## mamapenguin

wallawallakids said:


> Even if DL had magic bands, you would still have to use your phone for Max Pass.   Personally, I LOVE Max Pass and believe it is much better then scheduling FPs months in advance, so if the suggestion is to get rid of it in favor of Magic bands with scheduled FPS, I would be very much against that and I would be shocked if others didn’t feel the same way.


I would like both. I like Magic Bands and I love Maxpass!


----------



## cranbiz

dischris11 said:


> Thank you!! You only think retraining will take a couple of days? I know I saw others speculate that it would take a few weeks.


No, training will be pretty quick. 

We had some significant safety changes in buses when I was a CM. The training for all drivers was about 2 hours of classroom, a couple hours of practical and all drivers were trained in about a week.


----------



## disny_luvr

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Just asking,
> Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides?
> 
> Anyone?



You are not alone. We always, always wash our hands before eating and wipe down tables before we eat. We don’t always sanitize our hands after rides, especially if we are going on another one right away.


----------



## MassJester

The C last Deployment System they use will make it obvious when people are being brought back in for retraining, and schedules that would have otherwise gone to CP CMs are being put out for seniority bids. But I don't think we will need to wait for that activity to know--if they're going to be putting out schedules for the CMs to come back to work, their going to let the world know--afterall, they will want us to come.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Schedule comes out every Sunday
> This Sunday they will have a schedule from may 10th through 16th
> Retraining would only take a couple of days


Shanghai have been training/testing for 6 weeks and still have no reopen date. What makes you think wdw can do it in a couple of days?


----------



## rteetz

dischris11 said:


> Thank you!! You only think retraining will take a couple of days? I know I saw others speculate that it would take a few weeks.


I think it really depends. I think it will be longer than a few days though.


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> How long do we feasibly think it’ll take for employees to be trained in the new protocols? 2-3 weeks? I’d guess we’re at least another 2+ weeks from that training even starting. Early to Mid June seems like a reasonable timeframe for reopening, however they may approach it


Regular training for new hires is like two days, so I'd expect about the same for this, maybe less.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Searc said:


> Regular training for new hires is like two days, so I'd expect about the same for this, maybe less.



depends on the position actually.


----------



## HuskieJohn

If not already posted all WDW park hours from May 17-23rd have been removed.

This is the earliest possible open according to the Phase 1/2/3...with theme parks being part of phase 2

Phase 1 opening, gather 2 weeks of data, review for 1 week then if ok open to Phase 2 the week after that.


----------



## yulilin3

dischris11 said:


> Thank you!! You only think retraining will take a couple of days? I know I saw others speculate that it would take a few weeks.


A brand new CM for a position they've never done befor takes 4 to 5 days,  that's including their final assessment.  Retraining for new queue procedures,  cleaning of attractions should not take more than 3 days


----------



## anthony2k7

Searc said:


> Regular training for new hires is like two days, so I'd expect about the same for this, maybe less.


Even if it was that short, surely it would need to be in batches? 

I have no idea of the structure of training at disney - is all training done by a specific training team or do they do more of a "train a trainer" system?

Either way they somehow need to train every single one of the however many thousand CMs they bring back for day 1.


----------



## Searc

woody337 said:


> You are picking apart a letter meant for team members only and trying to make it into something its not


*Literally every single post in this thread beyond #1


----------



## rpb718

>Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides? 

Occasionally - depends on the ride.  Except for Small World - no germ could survive through that.


----------



## Searc

TDSAXX said:


> It also doesn’t hurt that they’re probably getting millions of dollars of positive PR out of it.


Not to mention the tax benefits.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Shanghai have been training/testing for 6 weeks and still have no reopen date. What makes you think wdw can do it in a couple of days?


There are too many government optics in the China parks to read into that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Are there any news updates planned for today? I know OC mayor is tomorrow, Disney is supposedly saying something may 5th...


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> There are too many government optics in the China parks to read into that.


True. Although they are also far more lax on safety and labour laws in china so equally you could suggest it should be easier for them to open up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ...Disney is supposedly saying something may 5th...


Yes. Their earnings.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes. Their earnings.


Thank you, my allusion indicated that I was looking for something other than those two...


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Driving or flying? If you're flying the airline will probably route you through Minnesota on your way there at this point with how ridiculous they're getting so you'd be good lol.


Most likely flying & as of now there are still nonstop flights to mco.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s obnoxious. Does this include the self quarantine mandate? Texas just lifted theirs for us so ridiculous imo that fl has extended theirs.


I’m confused. This is not new. It has been in place since the restrictions were put in place for travelers from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut. There’s been checkpoints set on the highways into FL from GA and AL. @yulilin3 is the new part that it was extended?

“Drivers and their passengers coming from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut will be required to fill out a “traveler form” at the checkpoint that includes their contact information and the details of their trip. They will also be required to stay isolated for the first 14 days they are in the state. If their visit is shorter than that, they have to stay isolated the entire time, according to a DOT news release.”


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> True. Although they are also far more lax on safety and labour laws in china so equally you could suggest it should be easier for them to open up.


Not with this. China is taking COVID dead serious now. It is a TOTALLY different situation China parks face than WDW so I really caution people against comparisons.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Most likely flying & as of now there are still nonstop flights to mco.


Don’t worry. They’ll update your flight the night before or morning of to cause max chaos to your life


----------



## Mit88

JenM said:


> I have SW Celebration tickets, as well as tickets to the Disneyland After Dark Star Wars night, and two-day passes to DL for after the convention...and I just want them to cancel/postpone it. I’m not taking my 70-year-old dad on cross country flight to go a crowded convention center and a theme park. I can’t imagine they’ll even have any guests at the convention, and with productions closed down they won’t have anything new to promote anyway. It breaks my heart, but i hope they postpone it. We’ll go another time.


 
Promote Mandalorian, or announce their future projects, but nothing they can’t just announce in a press release. It’s obviously more exciting in a convention type platform, but it’s not important enough to not cancel the convention. Maybe they move the convention a few months, maybe October, and hold it in Orlando? But August, in Anaheim, I think it’s a less than 10% chance it happens


----------



## jerry557

anthony2k7 said:


> Shanghai have been training/testing for 6 weeks and still have no reopen date. What makes you think wdw can do it in a couple of days?



We aren't China. And we don't know the situation going on there.

I can tell you it does not take 6 weeks to train staff on social distancing. Something else there (likely related to the government) holding it up.


----------



## Farro

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Just asking,
> Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides?
> 
> Anyone?



I practically vaporize and rebuild the airline seats before we sit down. We do wipe down tables before we eat and always have been hand washers. I do only use hand sanitizer at Disney (until now of course).
Of course none of that stopped us from getting the worst flu we've ever had - even though we were vaccinated.

I would be happy to see them use a disinfecting wipe on the rides - lap bars, things we grab etc. Not seats themselves necessarily.
But that would become expensive and I can't imagine how many wipes they'd need a day!


----------



## midnight star

CuteAsMinnie said:


> Just asking,
> Is there anyone besides me and my family who always wash their hands before they eat? Wipe down tables at Disney before we get comfy? Hand sanitize after rides?
> 
> Anyone?


Yes I sanitize before eating and carry wipes with me to wipe down tables. 

My mom when traveling brings her own sets of sheets, shower shoes, strips the beds to check for bed bugs, and wipes down the main surfaces. She would bring her own towels but you would need to wash them everyday. lol


----------



## TomServo27

jerry557 said:


> We aren't China. And we don't know the situation going on there.
> 
> I can tell you it does not take 6 weeks to train staff on social distancing. Something else there (likely related to the government) holding it up.


I think it’s reasonable though to see what is going on in all the Asian parks and maybe wonder if we are still a ways away from US parks opening. I’m not saying that is necessarily the case but it does give me reason for at least some concern.


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> I’m confused. This is not new. It has been in place since the restrictions were put in place for travelers from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut. There’s been checkpoints set on the highways into FL from GA and AL. @yulilin3 is the new part that it was extended?
> 
> “Drivers and their passengers coming from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut will be required to fill out a “traveler form” at the checkpoint that includes their contact information and the details of their trip. They will also be required to stay isolated for the first 14 days they are in the state. If their visit is shorter than that, they have to stay isolated the entire time, according to a DOT news release.”


It's the same  as before,  they just extended it in time nor for more areas
It was supposed to expire may 9th, now it's part of phase 1


----------



## choirfarm

jerry557 said:


> We aren't China. And we don't know the situation going on there.


Yes and China "opened up" is more severe than our worst locked down mode.   You re right they are not telling us everyting but their actions do.  What what they do, which is pretty much on lockdown still as we would term it.  ( Before it was seal you into your apartment.)  It isn't over there either despite what they say. Watch what they do.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> A brand new CM for a position they've never done befor takes 4 to 5 days,  that's including their final assessment.  Retraining for new queue procedures,  cleaning of attractions should not take more than 3 days


Yes but, they may have to retrain as if everyone is brand new. They also have never had to basically restarted the parks from the ground up. It’s going to be a process not turning on a light switch.


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> It's the same  as before,  they just extended it in time nor for more areas
> It was supposed to expire may 9th, now it's part of phase 1


Have to think that expires as part of Phase 2?


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> Have to think that expires as part of Phase 2?


I think it'll depend on how those areas are doing


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> I practically vaporize and rebuild the airline seats before we sit down. We do wipe down tables before we eat and always have been hand washers. I do only use hand sanitizer at Disney (until now of course).
> Of course none of that stopped us from getting the worst flu we've ever had - even though we were vaccinated.
> 
> I would be happy to see them use a disinfecting wipe on the rides - lap bars, things we grab etc. Not seats themselves necessarily.
> But that would become expensive and I can't imagine how many wipes they'd need a day!


I expect them to use a hospital grade disinfectant followed by a wipe with a normal towel.


----------



## Farro

Jroceagles said:


> Have to think that expires as part of Phase 2?



I also wonder how are they determining "hot spots"? Here in Chicago/Illinois we are consistently getting 2200-2500 new positives a day for last 7 days. But, that's because we are consistently now testing 12000 -14000 a day, resulting in more positives.
Would we now be a hot spot, even thought it's only due to more testing?

I wonder process behind it.


----------



## TropicalDIS

woody337 said:


> When he says "we are preparing to welcome guests back" ???? That would typically mean sooner not later


Nothing about this situation is typical. There's alot of work to do, new protocols to put in place, and training to be done. 
Universal's closure could very well be extended into June. They could also open June 1st. 
The letter to employees doesn't lean one way or another. It's designed to motivate and give hope to their employees, most of which are not working at the moment.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I expect them to use a hospital grade disinfectant followed by a wipe with a normal towel.



Yes, probably makes more sense than my idea.


----------



## Aurora0427

midnight star said:


> Yes I sanitize before eating and carry wipes with me to wipe down tables.
> 
> My mom when traveling brings her own sets of sheets, shower shoes, strips the beds to check for bed bugs, and wipes down the main surfaces. She would bring her own towels but you would need to wash them everyday. lol



Same.... we wash hands with soap and water before we eat, and I bring disinfectant wipes and wipe the tables and chairs down!


----------



## Brianstl

choirfarm said:


> Yes and China "opened up" is more severe than our worst locked down mode.   You re right they are not telling us everyting but their actions do.  What what they do, which is pretty much on lockdown still as we would term it.  ( Before it was seal you into your apartment.)  It isn't over there either despite what they say. Watch what they do.


It is never going to be over anywhere . It is going to be with us forever just like it’s Coronavirus cousins the common cold.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Yes, probably makes more sense than my idea.


I just noticed your title in your post header, “But I thought I was on topic...“.  Awesome and I know how you feel.


----------



## vinotinto

Don’t kill the messenger. Delta now joins JetBlue in requiring face masks to be worn. I think we are going to continue seeing businesses requiring it:

https://news.delta.com/facecoverings


----------



## dina444444

vinotinto said:


> Don’t kill the messenger. Delta now joins JetBlue in requiring face masks to be worn. I think we are going to continue seeing businesses requiring it:
> 
> https://news.delta.com/facecoverings


Frontier and American are also requiring them.


----------



## abnihon

I’m happy about airlines requiring it.  Makes me feel better about flying in the near future.


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Don’t kill the messenger. Delta now joins JetBlue in requiring face masks to be worn. I think we are going to continue seeing businesses requiring it:
> 
> https://news.delta.com/facecoverings


Air conditioned planes, air conditioned stores... anyone else notice a pattern?


----------



## Mit88

If Florida isnt allowing hotspot state residents into their state, then I’d assume that would have to impact the extension of Annual Passholders in those states. Let’s say I had a trip planned for June 15th, and thats when they open their doors back up, I have an AP, but I live in NY and they say I cant go down there without 14 days of self quarantine. Would they continue the extension until hotspot states are allowed in Florida (and logically unless I pay for hotels for longer than 14 days) allowed in Disney parks? That wouldnt seem fair that if I have a trip planned down there to use my pass, but Florida says I’m not allowed to come down and use it.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Air conditioned planes, air conditioned stores... anyone else notice a pattern?


 I’m beginning to think the riskiest place to be will be in my resort room. Seriously.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> If Florida isnt allowing hotspot state residents into their state, then I’d assume that would have to impact the extension of Annual Passholders in those states. Let’s say I had a trip planned for June 15th, and thats when they open their doors back up, I have an AP, but I live in NY and they say I cant go down there without 14 days of self quarantine. Would they continue the extension until hotspot states are allowed in Florida (and logically unless I pay for hotels for longer than 14 days) allowed in Disney parks? That wouldnt seem fair that if I have a trip planned down there to use my pass, but Florida says I’m not allowed to come down and use it.


You can use it... After 14 days. I bet that this is the loophole legally speaking.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> If Florida isnt allowing hotspot state residents into their state, then I’d assume that would have to impact the extension of Annual Passholders in those states. Let’s say I had a trip planned for June 15th, and thats when they open their doors back up, I have an AP, but I live in NY and they say I cant go down there without 14 days of self quarantine. Would they continue the extension until hotspot states are allowed in Florida (and logically unless I pay for hotels for longer than 14 days) allowed in Disney parks? That wouldnt seem fair that if I have a trip planned down there to use my pass, but Florida says I’m not allowed to come down and use it.


 I’m betting that by the time they open, the travel restrictions will be lifted. But yes, I agree if they weren’t, the clock shouldn’t start on your AP.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> I’m beginning to think the riskiest place to be will be in my resort room. Seriously.


Filters in between rooms will clean the air; the spread in the air-conditioned restaurant in China was due to horizontal airflow that had not yet been through the ventilation system.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Filters in between rooms will clean the air; the spread in the air-conditioned restaurant in China was due to horizontal airflow that had not yet been through the ventilation system.


 So just stay out of the common areas then.


----------



## Kadorto

vinotinto said:


> Don’t kill the messenger. Delta now joins JetBlue in requiring face masks to be worn. I think we are going to continue seeing businesses requiring it:
> 
> https://news.delta.com/facecoverings



I'm in the anti-mask camp..  but this actually makes sense and I'd have no problem with it.   IMHO Delta has been doing a phenomenal job with this whole situation.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> I’m betting that by the time they open, the travel restrictions will be lifted. But yes, I agree if they weren’t, the clock shouldn’t start on your AP.



Unless they do a soft open before the travel restrictions are lifted.  This would let them test with lower crowd levels their new procedures for locals.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> If Florida isnt allowing hotspot state residents into their state, then I’d assume that would have to impact the extension of Annual Passholders in those states. Let’s say I had a trip planned for June 15th, and thats when they open their doors back up, I have an AP, but I live in NY and they say I cant go down there without 14 days of self quarantine. Would they continue the extension until hotspot states are allowed in Florida (and logically unless I pay for hotels for longer than 14 days) allowed in Disney parks? That wouldnt seem fair that if I have a trip planned down there to use my pass, but Florida says I’m not allowed to come down and use it.


I really think the quarantine will be over by the time they open.


----------



## cakebaker

RamblingMad said:


> Unless they do a soft open before the travel restrictions are lifted.  This would let them test with lower crowd levels their new procedures for locals.


 Right, but a soft opening wouldn’t start the clock on AP’s.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> You can use it... After 14 days. I bet that this is the loophole legally speaking.



So if I were staying on property, I’d have to spend thousands of dollars to sit in a hotel room for 14 days, and on the 15th day, I’m allowed to use the pass. Lol. Ive never had any complaints towards Disney, but they’d surely hear it from me if they told me I was SOL unless I stayed at a hotel for 14 days before I could use my pass. And if I decided to stay home solely because of the 14 day self quarantine from coming there from NY and didnt offer an extra extension to the AP holders in hotspot states, I cant be alone in thinking that would be a whole lot of BS


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> Right, but a soft opening wouldn’t start the clock on AP’s.



I have no idea how they'll handle the clock on the APs.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> If Florida isnt allowing hotspot state residents into their state, then I’d assume that would have to impact the extension of Annual Passholders in those states. Let’s say I had a trip planned for June 15th, and thats when they open their doors back up, I have an AP, but I live in NY and they say I cant go down there without 14 days of self quarantine. Would they continue the extension until hotspot states are allowed in Florida (and logically unless I pay for hotels for longer than 14 days) allowed in Disney parks? That wouldnt seem fair that if I have a trip planned down there to use my pass, but Florida says I’m not allowed to come down and use it.



You'd have to take this up with the state of FL.  This is not a WDW restriction so they have no say about it.


----------



## cakebaker

RamblingMad said:


> I have no idea how they'll handle the clock on the APs.


I don’t have any inside info, but I know a soft opening , by any definition, isn’t a full opening.


----------



## Mit88

The AP clock should only start when the parks are open for everyone. Playing prejudice when it comes to where people live, and their money is a dicey game to play.


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> You'd have to take this up with the state of FL.  This is not a WDW restriction so they have no say about it.


But they do have a say in how they handle the AP extensions. It would look really bad if they said tough, you can’t  realistically get here, but we don’t care.


----------



## rpb718

cakebaker said:


> But they do have a say in how they handle the AP extensions. It would look really bad if they said tough, you can’t  realistically get here, but we don’t care.



Folks should know ahead of time about FL restrictions.  If they choose to go that's on them - not WDW.


----------



## wdwlver

abnihon said:


> I’m happy about airlines requiring it.  Makes me feel better about flying in the near future.


But they’re still offering water and snacks so people will be taking them off.


----------



## kiki02

yulilin3 said:


> Correct,  doesn't matter where your coming from zip code wise,  if you're flying from LA, NY, NJ or CT you'l be asked to self isolate


so that leaves out a looooooooootttttt of people who won't be entering into Dis park and spending $$$$$


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> Folks should know ahead of time about FL restrictions.  If they choose to go that's on them - not WDW.



Not when trips were booked necessarily. I could have booked a June trip last July and got an AP in September. Pretty sure no one last July knew there would be a virus outbreak that would close every Disney park


----------



## rpb718

wdwlver said:


> But they’re still offering water and snacks so people will be taking them off.



Once the airlines realize that little detail the water and snacks will stop being offered.  I take that back because I usually pick up something at the airport to eat.  Yeah, it's no win.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

wdwlver said:


> But they’re still offering water and snacks so people will be taking them off.


Many airlines are not offering anymore, anyway-- for awhile. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...erican-reduce-food-drink-services/5077902002/


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> But they do have a say in how they handle the AP extensions. It would look really bad if they said tough, you can’t  realistically get here, but we don’t care.



Dont get me wrong, Disney technically didnt even have to provide these extensions, or for the period of time that they are, and definitely not partial refunds. But if youre laying out the plan to everyone, then you need to make sure that its fair for everyone. You cant say 4 states arent allowed into your state without 14 day quarantine and realistically stay long enough to go through 14 days of quarantine on top of a vacation period after that, and also hold it against them when they say theyre not going to come down and spend the amount of money it would take to do that.


----------



## kiki02

wdwlver said:


> But they’re still offering water and snacks so people will be taking them off.


?  no snacks , no water.  Have you flown lately?


----------



## wdwlver

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Many airlines are not offering anymore, anyway-- for awhile.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...erican-reduce-food-drink-services/5077902002/


Jet Blue is the only press release I’ve read and they are still offering water and snacks. Not sure about other airlines.


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> Folks should know ahead of time about FL restrictions.  If they choose to go that's on them - not WDW.


Since every current AP that is eligible for an extension was bought before they made issued the travel restrictions, it wouldn’t be possible to have known this would happen. I’m not sure I even understand your point. We’re talking strictly about when Disney would consider the parks open to everyone in order to issue extensions. If the state is effectively preventing people from coming, they shouldn’t be considered fully open.


----------



## Mit88

If the parks were closed for the trip I had planned, thats one thing. But if they’re open but I’m not allowed in because of where I live, and they still expect to close the doors to those not allowed in, while starting the AP clock on them, thats a problem. It might be a state mandate, but its still potentially bad PR for Disney by essentially saying “Oh well, maybe you should live in another state”. I personally plan out my 2-3 trips around my AP to make it worthwhile, and when I have vacation time. I dont have the luxury of waiting for their perfect time to let us back into their state and hoping theres still rooms available


----------



## orangetree

even if you have to take your mask off to eat or such, having it on is just another tool to help slow the spread. It seems like another thing to do to help, rather than a solution to the problem. I don't think anyone believes that masks are all that we can do, more-so it's something to do along side social distancing / washing your hands a lot / not touching your face. The CDC has recommended them for a reason. Especially in a place like disney, where sometimes physical distancing will be impossible!


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Not when trips were booked necessarily. I could have booked a June trip last July and got an AP in September. Pretty sure no one last July knew there would be a virus outbreak that would close every Disney park



Probably doesn't matter.  I expect the restrictions will be dropped enough ahead of time before WDW opens.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Dont get me wrong, Disney technically didnt even have to provide these extensions, or for the period of time that they are, and definitely not partial refunds. But if youre laying out the plan to everyone, then you need to make sure that its fair for everyone. You cant say 4 states arent allowed into your state without 14 day quarantine and realistically stay long enough to go through 14 days of quarantine on top of a vacation period after that, and also hold it against them when they say theyre not going to come down and spend the amount of money it would take to do that.



I actually think they did. Whether it was their fault or not, they were not giving AP holders what they paid for. It’s nice they did it proactively, but they owed AP holders either  a refund or replacement of days lost.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I actually think they did. Whether it was their fault or not, they were not giving AP holders what they paid for. It’s nice they did it proactively, but they owed AP holders either  a refund or replacement of days lost.



I agree, they had to do something. But it could have easily been less than an extension period or partial refund. They’re now giving people that had passes that expired in March and had no intention of using it again before expiring they opportunity to come back down and use it if they can/want to.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> I agree, they had to do something. But it could have easily been less than an extension period or partial refund. They’re now giving people that had passes that expired in March and had no intention of using it again before expiring they opportunity to come back down and use it if they can/want to.


I don’t believe you get the additional days beyond when your AP expires. If it expired in March you really aren’t getting a great deal and that affects a very small percentage.

On the opposite end, you have people like me. I have a voucher I was going to activate on my trip that was scheduled to start the day after they closed. No added days for me. Everyone else in my family has AP’s that expire in late summer. So they do get the extension/ refund.  I’m not complaining, I’m not entitled to them, just saying if they’d pushed that closing just 1 week......


----------



## orangetree

I wonder what they'll do for folks who moved? IE say you got your AP while you lived in New York, but you moved to Florida 8 months ago. I definitely feel bad for the CMs on the phone trying to manage all of this with as little information as we have


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> The AP clock should only start when the parks are open for everyone. Playing prejudice when it comes to where people live, and their money is a dicey game to play.



It could be quite some time after the parks open that international AP's can actually get into the country. If parks are operating as normal they can't really put everyone on hold for those people.

That said I'm glad they've given the two options they have for APs, but I hope they will be willing to work with guests on an individual level who are in more unique situations.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I don’t believe you get the additional days beyond when your AP expires. If it expired in March you really aren’t getting a great deal and that affects a very small percentage.
> 
> On the opposite end, you have people like me. I have a voucher I was going to activate on my trip that was scheduled to start the day after they closed. No added days for me. Everyone else in my family has AP’s that expire in late summer. So they do get the extension/ refund.  I’m not complaining, I’m not entitled to them, just saying if they’d pushed that closing just 1 week......


Mine expires in October, and I have 2 trips planned before then, the latter of which coincides with my current expiration, so I’m just going to opt for the refund and use it to renew. But if I’m missing out on one of those trips just because of where I live, I’m more inclined to take the refund, pocket it and not worry about planning my future trips


----------



## mattpeto

Nothing new here, but even the media prepping the masses.

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/tra...t-could-look-like-after-reopening/3053137001/
Disney World, Disneyland: What parks could look like after reopening


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Mine expires in October, and I have 2 trips planned before then, the latter of which coincides with my current expiration, so I’m just going to opt for the refund and use it to renew. But if I’m missing out on one of those trips just because of where I live, I’m more inclined to take the refund, pocket it and not worry about planning my future trips


My family is debating whether to refund or take the extension. If they open in time for our June 27th trip, they'll probably take the refund as they wouldn't be returning to use those days. If not, they'd extend. So it's wait and see for them. Our dates never match because I go a lot more than them and don't usually skip a renewal. It just timed out right when the new prices came out months ago that I could let it expire and go with a voucher from Sam's at the old price. I never thought it would be this long before I'd activate it though.


----------



## kymom99

abnihon said:


> I’m happy about airlines requiring it.  Makes me feel better about flying in the near future.


Yep it makes total sense in an airplane. people are packed in tight for several hours.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

orangetree said:


> I wonder what they'll do for folks who moved? IE say you got your AP while you lived in New York, but you moved to Florida 8 months ago. I definitely feel bad for the CMs on the phone trying to manage all of this with as little information as we have


I don't think it'll make any difference when you're trying to get into the parks-- it's the State of Florida asking for the 14-day quarantine, not Disney parks.


----------



## Jroceagles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't think it'll make any difference when you're trying to get into the parks-- it's the State of Florida asking for the 14-day quarantine, not Disney parks.


I would think that 14 day quarantine would be lifted by June maybe July at the latest.


----------



## Runnsally

cakebaker said:


> I actually think they did. Whether it was their fault or not, they were not giving AP holders what they paid for. It’s nice they did it proactively, but they owed AP holders either  a refund or replacement of days lost.


As a comparison, we bought annual passes for the new NY Legoland - initially slated to open this summer. Opening delayed until Summer 2021 (if Merlin actually survives that long), but Legoland won’t refund the cost of the annual passes.   They’ve only offered to make them valid for the year the park actually opens.


----------



## cakebaker

Runnsally said:


> As a comparison, we bought annual passes for the new NY Legoland - initially slated to open this summer. Opening delayed until Summer 2021 (if Merlin actually survives that long), but Legoland won’t refund the cost of the annual passes.   They’ve only offered to make them valid for the year the park actually opens.


 I’d be pretty unhappy about that. They get to keep your money for a year and who knows if you’ll even want an AP a year later.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Right, but a soft opening wouldn’t start the clock on AP’s.


We hope


----------



## jlwhitney

Runnsally said:


> As a comparison, we bought annual passes for the new NY Legoland - initially slated to open this summer. Opening delayed until Summer 2021 (if Merlin actually survives that long), but Legoland won’t refund the cost of the annual passes.   They’ve only offered to make them valid for the year the park actually opens.



Do you think Merlin will go out of buisness and the park won't open?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I don’t believe you get the additional days beyond when your AP expires. If it expired in March you really aren’t getting a great deal and that affects a very small percentage.
> 
> On the opposite end, you have people like me. I have a voucher I was going to activate on my trip that was scheduled to start the day after they closed. No added days for me. Everyone else in my family has AP’s that expire in late summer. So they do get the extension/ refund.  I’m not complaining, I’m not entitled to them, just saying if they’d pushed that closing just 1 week......


Disney has told people both they will have the extension offer and they will not. Disney AP services is a circus right now. Darn freaking straight I will raise hell if all the other AP holders get an extension but I don’t because of the when mine expired.

Personally I think they need to get their IT ducks lined up and it will process the extensions for everyone so I’m not even bothering to pester Disney until we have an opening date. In the meantime phone CMs are being phone CMs and handing out bad info like candy at a Halloween party.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Runnsally said:


> As a comparison, we bought annual passes for the new NY Legoland - initially slated to open this summer. Opening delayed until Summer 2021 (if Merlin actually survives that long), but Legoland won’t refund the cost of the annual passes.   They’ve only offered to make them valid for the year the park actually opens.


I’d file a cc dispute in your case. You only have like 6 months from date of purchase for that FYI so by making everyone wait the consumers are giving up their right to dispute the purchase...


----------



## The Pho

jlwhitney said:


> Do you think Merlin will go out of buisness and the park won't open?


Concerns have been raised on their future recently.  

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/legoland-owner-sounds-the-alarm-over-its-future-ms6b6kh8z
But Merlin did also change ownership hands recently to the Lego (Kristiansen) family.  I think that puts them in much more stable hands than a few other park chains.


----------



## Runnsally

The Pho said:


> Concerns have been raised on their future recently.
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/legoland-owner-sounds-the-alarm-over-its-future-ms6b6kh8z
> But Merlin did also change ownership hands recently to the Lego (Kristiansen) family.  I think that puts them in much more stable hands than a few other park chains.


And the NY Park is pretty far along although I could see them scrapping the hotel for now..


----------



## LSUmiss

vinotinto said:


> I’m confused. This is not new. It has been in place since the restrictions were put in place for travelers from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut. There’s been checkpoints set on the highways into FL from GA and AL. @yulilin3 is the new part that it was extended?
> 
> “Drivers and their passengers coming from Louisiana, New York, New Jersey or Connecticut will be required to fill out a “traveler form” at the checkpoint that includes their contact information and the details of their trip. They will also be required to stay isolated for the first 14 days they are in the state. If their visit is shorter than that, they have to stay isolated the entire time, according to a DOT news release.”


Yes it’s new that it was extended & on the same day that TX cancelled their restrictions for ppl coming from Louisiana. So that’s why I think it’s obnoxious. There are states with more cases per capita that aren’t on the list too.


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> As a comparison, we bought annual passes for the new NY Legoland - initially slated to open this summer. Opening delayed until Summer 2021 (if Merlin actually survives that long), but Legoland won’t refund the cost of the annual passes.   They’ve only offered to make them valid for the year the park actually opens.



At least that pass is only like $100, or I think it was under $100 for the season pass for a little while. Still money that they shouldn’t be withholding from you. I live 20 minutes from where the park is, their residents are still not happy about it being built lol


----------



## jlwhitney

The Pho said:


> Concerns have been raised on their future recently.
> 
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/legoland-owner-sounds-the-alarm-over-its-future-ms6b6kh8z
> But Merlin did also change ownership hands recently to the Lego (Kristiansen) family.  I think that puts them in much more stable hands than a few other park chains.


 
I haven't followed them at all. Were hoping to go to the florida one in sept so we shall see


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Yes it’s new that it was extended & on the same day that TX cancelled their restrictions for ppl coming from Louisiana. So that’s why I think it’s obnoxious. There are states with more cases per capita that aren’t on the list too.



Not to mention they’re lumping in everyone from a state. Sorry, I know non NYers tend to think that the entire state of NY is just NYC, but its not. NYC is as bad as it is because everyone literally lives on top of each other. The population in NYC is almost double that of LA in half the amount of sq miles. I live an hour north of NYC and there hasn’t been a single confirmed case in our area in almost 3 days. I can also fly to Orlando from my local International Airport thats 5 miles from my house.

I get these restrictions while the state is closed, but discriminating against an entire state because of NYC and keeping the gates closed to the state of Florida after they open the parks up would be wrong. We dont know what the restriction limits will be when the parks open back up, so this could easily be premature belly-aching


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.dailynews.com/six-flags-rolls-out-plan-for-post-covid-19-new-normal
The plan Six Flags is rolling out is a good indication of what theme parks will look like. The good news they hope to open soon. The one part no one wants to hear is "Protective face masks and temperature checks will be part of the “new normal” at Six Flags parks."


----------



## Runnsally

Mit88 said:


> At least that pass is only like $100, or I think it was under $100 for the season pass for a little while. Still money that they shouldn’t be withholding from you. I live 20 minutes from where the park is, their residents are still not happy about it being built lol


Small amount, but pretty big customer service fail. Why aren’t the residents happy?  Typically stuff like traffic or more of a playmobil crowd?


----------



## Mit88

“Half of Six Flags passholders and members surveyed said they would visit the parks today if they were open. Approximately 80% of those surveyed said they would visit a Six Flags park in 2020 if the company implemented health and safety measures.”

I think masks are going to be encouraged at Disney, but not mandatory until next Spring. The only problem is that people that are wearing masks and are still weary about the situation might cause problems with people that dont wear masks, and those might not be issues Disney wants to deal with


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> “Half of Six Flags passholders and members surveyed said they would visit the parks today if they were open. Approximately 80% of those surveyed said they would visit a Six Flags park in 2020 if the company implemented health and safety measures.”
> 
> I think masks are going to be encouraged at Disney, but not mandatory until next Spring. The only problem is that people that are wearing masks and are still weary about the situation might cause problems with people that dont wear masks, and those might not be issues Disney wants to deal with


It won't go over well if Six Flags is requiring it and Disney isn't. Judging from what the CEO of Six Flags said masks are part of the new normal.


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> Small amount, but pretty big customer service fail. Why aren’t the residents happy?  Typically stuff like traffic or more of a playmobil crowd?



Yup, like I said, money is money. They have no right to hold on to your money until next year. Who’s to say you dont live close to the park now, which is why you bought the pass, and move across the country next year and its no longer easily accessible? 

Traffic. Its very close to the most popular outlet mall in the country, which also brings in a ton of people from Asia at all times throughout the year. The park is built in a small town and they dont want the extra traffic of people and cars its going to bring.


----------



## TomServo27

https://www.valuepenguin.com/news/americans-cancel-travel-coronavirus


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> It won't go over well if Six Flags is requiring it and Disney isn't. Judging from what the CEO of Six Flags said masks are part of the new normal.



Eh, Six Flags and Disney are generally two different types of crowds of people. But theres going to be people that are mad either way. If theres no mask mandate, people will complain. If everyone has to wear a mask, people will complain. Just gotta hope that you chose what you think is safe enough, and hope its the lesser of two evils you have to get complaints from


----------



## vinotinto

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.dailynews.com/six-flags-rolls-out-plan-for-post-covid-19-new-normal
> The plan Six Flags is rolling out is a good indication of what theme parks will look like. The good news they hope to open soon. The one part no one wants to hear is "Protective face masks and temperature checks will be part of the “new normal” at Six Flags parks."


First ones to actually come out and say what we’ve been rumoring.

“The new normal at Six Flags Magic Mountain and other locations in the national amusement park chain will include face masks, temperature checks, reduced attendance, virtual queueing, mobile ordering, cashless transactions, social distancing and constant sanitization.”


----------



## Mit88

I wonder if Newsom is aware that the Six Flags CEO is planning to open up an amusement park in his state that isnt allowing mass gatherings lol


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I wonder if Newsom is aware that the Six Flags CEO is planning to open up an amusement park in his state that isnt allowing mass gatherings lol


Its for Six Flags as a whole. Magic Mountain might not open early.


----------



## RamblingMad

TomServo27 said:


> https://www.valuepenguin.com/news/americans-cancel-travel-coronavirus



Given that 30 million people are unemployed, I'm not shocked.

Let's see how the small reopens go.  I'm hope we're in a far better place in June.

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of WDW reopened this summer.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.dailynews.com/six-flags-rolls-out-plan-for-post-covid-19-new-normal
> The plan Six Flags is rolling out is a good indication of what theme parks will look like. The good news they hope to open soon. The one part no one wants to hear is "Protective face masks and temperature checks will be part of the “new normal” at Six Flags parks."



WDW and UO should pay close attention to this, especially since it appears Six Flags will open before.  If things go well, excellent.  If they don't...


----------



## Eric Smith

Pickle Rick said:


> WDW and UO should pay close attention to this, especially since it appears Six Flags will open before.  If things go well, excellent.  If they don't...


It’s Six Flags, so it won’t go well.  Those guys can barely keep their rides running.


----------



## StevieB81

NJlauren said:


> I just think its going to be the norm.  Here you can not go into any store with out one already.  If everywhere requires it for a while are you going to stay home?


Wasn't part of the guidelines put out the other day-employees only


----------



## Pickle Rick

Eric Smith said:


> It’s Six Flags, so it won’t go well.  Those guys can barely keep their rides running.



Will admit I've never been.


----------



## Jrb1979

Pickle Rick said:


> Will admit I've never been.


Don't you go to any other amusement parks?


----------



## rpb718

StevieB81 said:


> Wasn't part of the guidelines put out the other day-employees only



True - the guest guidelines haven't been published yet.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pickle Rick said:


> Will admit I've never been.


They’re some of the most poorly run parks in the country.


----------



## midnight star

Pickle Rick said:


> Will admit I've never been.


My grad night was at Magic Mountain..that was 9 years ago, and I have no desire to go back lol. Rides were fun though!


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> They’re some of the most poorly run parks in the country.


Yes poorly run but they have some of the best coasters in the country.


----------



## midnight star

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes poorly run but they have some of the best coasters in the country.


X2 and Tatsu! Amazing!


----------



## StevieB81

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think they’ll be mandatory at all, just going through every option of possibility. Id wear one if it made everyone around the parks feel more comfortable, but I know for myself that there’s a small chance that wearing a mask is going to prevent spreading it if I had it (unknowingly) or from catching it from someone else


I don't think those of us wanting to go sooner rather than later will need anyone to wear a mask to make US feel better. We know what we are getting ourselves into. At least we should. Life is full of risk. I'm actually very much more likely to die on the way down than I am to even contract the illness while I'm there.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.dailynews.com/six-flags-rolls-out-plan-for-post-covid-19-new-normal
> The plan Six Flags is rolling out is a good indication of what theme parks will look like. The good news they hope to open soon. The one part no one wants to hear is "Protective face masks and temperature checks will be part of the “new normal” at Six Flags parks."



"New normal" has become the code phrase for _"we are taking your rights away. Get used to it."_ Just like after 9/11.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> Don't you go to any other amusement parks?



Lived in Florida since I was 6.  I've only ever been to WDW, UO, Busch Gardens, and Sea World, not including water parks.


----------



## Mit88

StevieB81 said:


> I don't think those of us wanting to go sooner rather than later will need anyone to wear a mask to make US feel better. We know what we are getting ourselves into. At least we should. Life is full of risk. I'm actually very much more likely to die on the way down than I am to even contract the illness while I'm there.



Well, I dont know how accurate those statistics are unless your way of getting down there is far more dangerous than by car, train, bus, or airplane. But I agree, if you’re going to Disney when the parks first open up, chances are you know what youre getting into and the potential risk youre taking. And not everyone thinks selfishly that you only think youre affecting yourself. I know that I can potentially contract the virus, and affect someone else, and if my plans still go ahead and I go down there, I have every intention to quarantine myself as much as possible for 2-3 weeks when I return.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Well, I dont know how accurate those statistics are unless your way of getting down there is far more dangerous than by car, train, bus, or airplane. But I agree, if you’re going to Disney when the parks first open up, chances are you know what youre getting into and the potential risk youre taking. And not everyone thinks selfishly that you only think youre affecting yourself. I know that I can potentially contract the virus, and affect someone else, and if my plans still go ahead and I go down there, I have every intention to quarantine myself as much as possible for 2-3 weeks when I return.


Ppl keep saying this, but more than likely wdw won’t be open until most states have most or a lot of things opened too. I could just as easily infect someone else from a trip to my hair salon or local restaurant provided those are open by then & ppl are out & about more. Ppl are acting like wdw will be one of the first things to open, but I don’t think that’s the case.


----------



## jlwhitney

Official document from Florida is out and phases have already changed. No theme parks for phase 1. They can open in 2 and by 3 will be close to normal Ian.

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Ta...oZn5pRnMMUUoDvqHWCacO9EZ9aowiPExpYWYTWjNT4PvK


----------



## StevieB81

NJlauren said:


> I’m not sure with buses and monorails it will be that easy.  That’s like 2 families of 4 per bus, maybe 3


It's 6 ft distance between family group, right? More like 8-10 families? CDC guidelines for masks is if distance can't be maintained for >15 minutes. Shorter trips would be OK for more people?


----------



## StevieB81

NJlauren said:


> I’m not sure with buses and monorails it will be that easy.  That’s like 2 families of 4 per bus, maybe 3


It's 6 ft distance between family group, right? More like 8-10 families? CDC guidelines for masks is if distance can't be maintained for >15 minutes. Shorter trips would be OK for more people?


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Ppl keep saying this, but more than likely wdw won’t be open until most states have most or a lot of things opened too. I could just as easily infect someone else from a trip to my hair salon or local restaurant provided those are open by then & ppl are out & about more. Ppl are acting like wdw will be one of the first things to open, but I don’t think that’s the case.



You can contract it a grocery store now. Theres literally no knowing what surface is infected or not. But I’d still say theres still probably a lot more of a possibility getting it at WDW than dying traveling down to Florida. That was my argument lol. Disney and Universal were open 4 days after they announced they’d be closing, and the virus was already in a majority of states and yet only one confirmed case came from someone that went to Disney. And he was also at a conference in Orlando, so he didn’t necessarily contract it while at Disney


----------



## xuxa777

Looks like phase 2 is the theme park opening phase at 50% capacity. No hot spot screening at the airport (NY, Mass. etc.) in phase two. Masks not required for staff or guest, suggested for employees facing public. Theaters at 75% capacity, mask not required but suggested for employees.

Early June opening for the parks is looking real good at this point. Could hit phase 2 in Mid -May but I don't see Disney opening  the parks that fast.


----------



## Mit88

The Phases are moving along depending on progress, but I believe they’re saying 2-3 weeks for each phase. I’d Phase 1 starts Monday, unless numbers just skyrocket, I’m not sure the entire month of May is Phase 1. But would Disney/UO/Sea World and Busch Gardens be allowed to get their staff in order during Phase 1, or are they not even allowed to bring employees back until Phase 2?


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> The Phases are moving along depending on progress, but I believe they’re saying 2-3 weeks for each phase. I’d Phase 1 starts Monday, unless numbers just skyrocket, I’m not sure the entire month of May is Phase 1. But would Disney/UO/Sea World and Busch Gardens be allowed to get their staff in order during Phase 1, or are they not even allowed to bring employees back until Phase 2?



2 weeks per phase IF not spikes. Once spikes start happening then timelines change.


----------



## xuxa777

Krandor said:


> 2 weeks per phase IF not spikes. Once spikes start happening then timelines change.



As Desnatis said spikes are not what they are watching , they monitor trends (downward trajectory is the keyword) , hospitalizations etc.

Also it has been close to two weeks since they opened the beach in Jacksonville, Florida, and they have had a complete downward trajectory since then.


----------



## hellow

jlwhitney said:


> Official document from Florida is out and phases have already changed. No theme parks for phase 1. They can open in 2 and by 3 will be close to normal Ian.
> 
> https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Ta...oZn5pRnMMUUoDvqHWCacO9EZ9aowiPExpYWYTWjNT4PvK



THanks for providing the official document.  The speculation and doom and gloom is not healthy for anyone.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Looks like phase 2 is the theme park opening phase at 50% capacity. No hot spot screening at the airport (NY, Mass. etc.) in phase two. Masks not required for staff or guest, suggested for employees facing public. Theaters at 75% capacity, mask not required but suggested for employees.
> 
> Early June opening for the parks is looking real good at this point. Could hit phase 2 in Mid -May but I don't see Disney opening  the parks that fast.


 
Seeing that I live in Florida I’m super excited for the updates phase 1. I suspect phase 2 will start by mid May.


----------



## jlwhitney

hellow said:


> THanks for providing the official document.  The speculation and doom and gloom is not healthy for anyone.



Your welcome! Feels encouraging.


----------



## Mandy91

jlwhitney said:


> Official document from Florida is out and phases have already changed. No theme parks for phase 1. They can open in 2 and by 3 will be close to normal Ian.
> 
> https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Ta...oZn5pRnMMUUoDvqHWCacO9EZ9aowiPExpYWYTWjNT4PvK


Isn’t this just the document the Task Force gave to the governor? And not what he went with.


----------



## Mit88

I don’t anticipate the Theme parks, at least not Disney or Universal to open right when Phase 2 starts. If they start bringing employees back within the next week or two, it’s more possible, but still unlikely. But I do think the June 1st date is sounding more and more likely. Maybe a Secret soft opening Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## hellow

Mandy91 said:


> Isn’t this just the document the Task Force gave to the governor? And not what he went with.


The document is dated 4/29/2020...


----------



## Jrb1979

hellow said:


> The document is dated 4/29/2020...


If you read it, its from the task force.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mandy91 said:


> Isn’t this just the document the Task Force gave to the governor? And not what he went with.



 It was Shared in a dvc group


----------



## jlwhitney

Mandy91 said:


> Isn’t this just the document the Task Force gave to the governor? And not what he went with.



 It was Shared in a dvc group


Mit88 said:


> I don’t anticipate the Theme parks, at least not Disney or Universal to open right when Phase 2 starts. If they start bringing employees back within the next week or two, it’s more possible, but still unlikely. But I do think the June 1st date is sounding more and more likely. Maybe a Secret soft opening Memorial Day weekend.



I agree somewhere between June 1-15.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> If you read it, its from the task force.



I suspect changes will still end up happening. There are so many petitions going on and 25% capacity isn’t worth for most to reopen.


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> I suspect changes will still end up happening. There are so many petitions going on and 25% capacity isn’t worth for most to reopen.


More then 25% capacity is too many people at this point.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> More then 25% capacity is too many people at this point.



EH, depends on spacing . Each place would be different. Some could do higher better then others.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> My grad night was at Magic Mountain..that was 9 years ago, and I have no desire to go back lol. Rides were fun though!


I had a pass to magic mountain from 2013-2016, love the roller coasters but oof service is so subpar compared to disney and universal.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> I had a pass to magic mountain from 2013-2016, love the roller coasters but oof service is so subpar compared to disney and universal.


It's also not as clean. I remember at Grad Nite thinking it was really dirty. And the fact that I was 17/18 noticing cleanliness didn't sit well with me lol. Maybe I was just spoiled by my parents taking me to DL every year lol.


----------



## cakebaker

Mandy91 said:


> Isn’t this just the document the Task Force gave to the governor? And not what he went with.


I believe that’s what this is. The governor went with most of their recommendations , not all. The task force had already said the the large theme parks would have wide discretion as to what their protocols would be and we knew they couldn’t open in phase 1. This is just their complete report they sent to the governor, but gives us a few more general details.


----------



## Jrb1979

The part I don't see happening is in phase 3 parks going back to full capacity with limited social distancing in place. Do they think the virus will be gone by then?


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> I think the reason is that coming to Disney "shouldn't" feel uncomfortable.
> We all do uncomfortable things because we have to,  coming to Disney is not a "have to" experience



This is something I have been thinking about quite a bit lately. I was wearing a shirt the other day, with one of my favorite all time WDW quotes on it, one we have all seen and loved, I'm sure. "Here, you leave today..."

Now, I know this is a naive concept. We can never really "leave today." There is still security, still safety measures, still rude people. But...even if we can never truly leave today, we kind of do, don't we? The second we walk through those gates, the real world fades away. The current events of the world fade away. It doesn't matter who's fighting who. Or what awful tragedy has occurred. Or what the latest social media craze is. Those are all gone from our minds. All that matters is this moment and this place with our loved ones (or hey, by yourself) To me, that's what "Here, you leave today..." has always meant. Whatever's going on outside, leave it at the door, and experience the magic. 

But...just imagining walking into that park, everyone with masks on...I understand why it would be recommended or even mandated. And I would probably wear a mask myself. But, gosh....it just feels like the opposite of leaving today. It feels like "today" completely permeating the Disney experience. I guess for that reason, I would like to see Disney wait until they can open in such a way to not have facemasks be the norm. 

But, with a trip planned in September, obviously sooner than later is ideal too.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> As Desnatis said spikes are not what they are watching , they monitor trends (downward trajectory is the keyword) , hospitalizations etc.
> 
> Also it has been close to two weeks since they opened the beach in Jacksonville, Florida, and they have had a complete downward trajectory since then.



They are both about the same.  A spike isn't a downward trajectory.  I do agree trends are what matters and when phase 2 and 3 starts depends on the trends.   I think that he meant (and I agree) is they are looking more at 7 and 14 day trends then day to day and with the way testing is going those are what to watch.  But still 2 weeks to next phase only happens if numbers still keep looking good.


----------



## chewlocca

JaNelson38 said:


> I don't think Disney can require masks for certain things.  How are you supposed to wear a mask swimming in a resort pool or at Blizzard Beach, for example?  What about roller coasters or other attractions where it can easily fall off?  What about while eating?
> 
> I could see masks being encouraged, and certain staff wearing them based on their possible interactions with the public.  But not mandatory.
> 
> You're never going to prevent illness, from COVID-19 or anything else.  If you're afraid of getting sick in a certain setting, you're just either going to have to accept the risk or don't go.  That's the lesson a lot of people are going to have to learn.


People are eating and drinking while walking in the park. Not sure how people will eat a turkey leg with a mask on.


----------



## xuxa777

mmackeymouse said:


> This is something I have been thinking about quite a bit lately. I was wearing a shirt the other day, with one of my favorite all time WDW quotes on it, one we have all seen and loved, I'm sure. "Here, you leave today..."
> 
> Now, I know this is a naive concept. We can never really "leave today." There is still security, still safety measures, still rude people. But...even if we can never truly leave today, we kind of do, don't we? The second we walk through those gates, the real world fades away. The current events of the world fade away. It doesn't matter who's fighting who. Or what awful tragedy has occurred. Or what the latest social media craze is. Those are all gone from our minds. All that matters is this moment and this place with our loved ones (or hey, by yourself) To me, that's what "Here, you leave today..." has always meant. Whatever's going on outside, leave it at the door, and experience the magic.
> 
> But...just imagining walking into that park, everyone with masks on...I understand why it would be recommended or even mandated. And I would probably wear a mask myself. But, gosh....it just feels like the opposite of leaving today. It feels like "today" completely permeating the Disney experience. I guess for that reason, I would like to see Disney wait until they can open in such a way to not have facemasks be the norm.
> 
> But, with a trip planned in September, obviously sooner than later is ideal too.


 Come September , i bet you most likely will not see that many masks at all in the parks.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

MassJester said:


> It is a labor-on-demand service that has been running consistently for years.


Like a temp agency/service?


----------



## MassJester

halfpintpeggy said:


> Like a temp agency/service?


No—a series of jobs that have been contracted out.


----------



## Britty2

There is no way Disney is gonna open before other major gatherings. And then you’ll have to wait the two-three weeks to see if things are steady. First off if they open to thousands of people the backlash they’ll endure will be bad enough but imagine if they opened and numbers started to increase terribly. They’d be the top blame for this to get even more out of hand then it already is. We all want it open soon but I think some people thinking June 1st are insane. There’s absolutely no reason to rush this because this could cause things to go back to the way they were in March and we will be starting all over. Florida is hiding corona numbers from the public too which is shady enough. We can’t even have people attending a sporting event yet. Even with a small crowd of hundreds hasn’t been tested yet. I can’t believe the thought that thousands are going to gather daily in 30 days.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.dailynews.com/six-flags-rolls-out-plan-for-post-covid-19-new-normal
> The plan Six Flags is rolling out is a good indication of what theme parks will look like. The good news they hope to open soon. The one part no one wants to hear is "Protective face masks and temperature checks will be part of the “new normal” at Six Flags parks."


I'm still not getting an opening timeline from that really. They say mobile ordering and virtual queues are months away, so are they going to open without or wait? If without then how will food ordering work?


As for masks.... it'll only be for a couple of weeks and then they'll be dropped right??


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm still not getting an opening timeline from that really. They say mobile ordering and virtual queues are months away, so are they going to open without or wait? If without then how will food ordering work?
> 
> 
> As for masks.... it'll only be for a couple of weeks and then they'll be dropped right??



What I picked up on in that article was where it said "25% of normal operating capacity". I'm thinking the same thing for Disney - not 50% of total capacity, but 50% of what normal day to day capacity/attendance was. 



anthony2k7 said:


> Crazy isnt it. Absolute "head in the sand" mentality.



So, did I miss a new prediction of what would be required in the phases/when they would be happening?


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> What I picked up on in that article was where it said "25% of normal operating capacity". I'm thinking the same thing for Disney - not 50% of total capacity, but 50% of what normal day to day capacity/attendance was.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did I miss a new prediction of what would be required in the phases/when they would be happening?



25% sounds like a more sensible number to me.

And no, I've not seen any more predictions other than the one I quoted above. General opinion seems to be wdw opening sooner rather than later now though and with very few measures in place.


----------



## yankeesfan123

To bring this back to Disney, the governor did say that he believed many of the cases in Florida were brought from out of state (yes, NY specifically), and also that was a reason why he wanted Wrestlemania in Tampa canceled. He did not want a lot of out of state people coming to Florida to bring the virus. This may be telling about his internal conversations with Disney.

I also like to keep an eye on Shanghai. I know the have a different management and ownership scheme, but I think watching their slow opening can be seen as somewhat of a guideline. Their slow reopening has been occurring for about a month now, and they just finally introduce a bare-bones character dining experience. I know Disney world is a completely different animal, but it’s worth looking at.

I also expect many non-Disney owner Disney springs restaurants and some retail to open in a week or two, unless something in their lease contract with Disney would prevent this.

I also think you’ll see Disney construction back up and running for quite some time before the parks open to guests. But I’ve been saying that since the beginning.


----------



## Pickle Rick

yankeesfan123 said:


> To bring this back to Disney, the governor did say that he believed many of the cases in Florida were brought from out of state (yes, NY specifically), and also that was a reason why he wanted Wrestlemania in Tampa canceled. He did not want a lot of out of state people coming to Florida to bring the virus. This may be telling about his internal conversations with Disney.
> 
> I also like to keep an eye on Shanghai. I know the have a different management and ownership scheme, but I think watching their slow opening can be seen as somewhat of a guideline. Their slow reopening has been occurring for about a month now, and they just finally introduce a bare-bones character dining experience. I know Disney world is a completely different animal, but it’s worth looking at.
> 
> *I also expect many non-Disney owner Disney springs restaurants and some retail to open in a week or two, unless something in their lease contract with Disney would prevent this.*
> 
> I also think you’ll see Disney construction back up and running for quite some time before the parks open to guests. But I’ve been saying that since the beginning.



City Walk will be even more interesting, considering UO announced in April it was also closed through at least May 31st.  I believe they have third party restaurants and retail stores as well.


----------



## cakebaker

yankeesfan123 said:


> To bring this back to Disney, the governor did say that he believed many of the cases in Florida were brought from out of state (yes, NY specifically), and also that was a reason why he wanted Wrestlemania in Tampa canceled. He did not want a lot of out of state people coming to Florida to bring the virus. This may be telling about his internal conversations with Disney.


He did say it, but all states have been affected and many of them, including mine, are far from vacation destinations or have a high population of part time residents. I think he was directing his comments towards the hot spot states, not states in general. I'm at a higher risk coming to Florida than residents of Florida are from me coming and that's true of many states. No doubt there was spread from travel, but it doesn't explain the majority of infections. Florida was going to get hit regardless.

Florida, however the infection spread, has handled it very well, no doubt about it. I was surprised the Gov's plan was as slow and measured as it was. I'm also glad they seem to be allowing the theme parks a great deal of discretion on when and how they open. I'm not expecting massive changes in policies as some have suggested. Time will tell.


----------



## woody337

Does anyone know the status of the Castle painting? Wonder if they finish before opening?


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

merry_nbright said:


> My mom does! She even wipes down all the surfaces in the hotel room before we unpack. She always has. We used to make fun of her for being so extra but, as always, mother knows best.


I do too.  As soon as we get on the plane, lysol wipes for all the seats, arm rests, tray table, buttons, window shades, etc. Once we are at hotel...it gets the travel size Lysol spray and wipe down especially the remote, phone, door knobs.  They all used to call me OCD


----------



## HuskieJohn

Mit88 said:


> “Half of Six Flags passholders and members surveyed said they would visit the parks today if they were open. Approximately 80% of those surveyed said they would visit a Six Flags park in 2020 if the company implemented health and safety measures.”
> 
> I think masks are going to be encouraged at Disney, but not mandatory until next Spring. The only problem is that people that are wearing masks and are still weary about the situation might cause problems with people that dont wear masks, and those might not be issues Disney wants to deal with



I am a Six Flags season passholder and frequently get & take surveys from them.  I did not receive one for this.


----------



## Lewisc

yankeesfan123 said:


> I also think you’ll see Disney construction back up and running for quite some time before the parks open to guests. But I’ve been saying that since the beginning.


Why? Disney didn't have to stop construction.  They did it to save money.


----------



## yankeesfan123

woody337 said:


> Does anyone know the status of the Castle painting? Wonder if they finish before opening?


Not happening. Stopped a couple of days after the parks closed.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Lewisc said:


> [QUOTE="yankeesfan123, post: 61838742, member: 455107"
> 
> I also think you’ll see Disney construction back up and running for quite some time before the parks open to guests. But I’ve been saying that since the beginning.


Why? Disney didn't have to stop construction.  They did it to save money.
[/QUOTE]
For the inverse of what you just mentioned. If they plan to open the parks soon, they can get construction back up and running. I’m not starting another conversation about what projects will or will not be halted, but we all know the castle will be painted. Once the rides start being tested and the property actually being prepared for opening, I expect those construction projects that they plan to continue to also start. And this will, in my opinion, be weeks (at a minimum) before parks open.


----------



## yankeesfan123

HuskieJohn said:


> I am a Six Flags season passholder and frequently get & take surveys from them.  I did not receive one for this.


Nor did I. Oh well, I only go twice a year regardless. Maybe they know that.


----------



## Eric Smith

Lewisc said:


> Why? Disney didn't have to stop construction.  They did it to save money.


They absolutely did.  I think they might start construction back up once they know an opening date.  I would assume that they stopped construction because they didn't know how long they would be closed and needed to save as much cash as possible.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm still not getting an opening timeline from that really. They say mobile ordering and virtual queues are months away, so are they going to open without or wait? If without then how will food ordering work?
> 
> 
> As for masks.... it'll only be for a couple of weeks and then they'll be dropped right??


Lol. Yeah cause come phase 3 with pixie dust the virus will be gone. 

I took it as virtual queues are awhile away but the will implement social distancing in queues. Mobile ordering is already in some parks so it's just a matter of implementing it at the rest of them.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> Lol. Yeah cause come phase 3 with pixie dust the virus will be gone.
> 
> I took it as virtual queues are awhile away but the will implement social distancing in queues. Mobile ordering is already in some parks so it's just a matter of implementing it at the rest of them.


According to some sources it might open in phase two:
https://www.wftv.com/news/local/loo...ke-when-reopening/PE3Q27G22VCP7ISBH3FRG3HNOU/


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> According to some sources it might open in phase two:
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/loo...ke-when-reopening/PE3Q27G22VCP7ISBH3FRG3HNOU/


I meant no matter when the parks open the virus.will still be here. The plans Six Flags put out include masks and social distancing. Their CEO said it was the new normal.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I meant no matter when the parks open the virus.will still be here. The plans Six Flags put out include masks and social distancing. Their CEO said it was the new normal.



That's fine. Six Flags can do whatever it wants. It doesn't mean Disney or Universal are going to follow them. The Florida task force which includes executives from Disney and Universal have so far only recommended masks and temperatures for staff. Other than that, nothing else is officially said.

Also, typically the theme park world follows Disney, not the other way around.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Best case scenario for my families WDW trip is that my Six Flags opens up June 1st and we are able to go to see how we feel about the precautions (compared to what WDW is doing).  If my kids are not comfortable/having fun with being at a familiar park then I do not think its worth spending the expenses of the park tickets/food/airplane even if we have to eat the Davids DVC room cost.


Also reading the Phase 2 plan in the article that seems way too fast of an open.  Bars from close to 75% open??? "Sporting events could also resume with half-capacity."...lol what???


----------



## anthony2k7

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> According to some sources it might open in phase two:
> https://www.wftv.com/news/local/loo...ke-when-reopening/PE3Q27G22VCP7ISBH3FRG3HNOU/


Gonna be needing some extra strong pixie dust if its phase 2!


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> That's fine. Six Flags can do whatever it wants. It doesn't mean Disney or Universal are going to follow them. The Florida task force which includes executives from Disney and Universal have so far only recommended masks and temperatures for staff. Other than that, nothing else is officially said.
> 
> Also, typically the theme park world follows Disney, not the other way around.


In this case I hope Disney and Universal follow Six Flags.


----------



## Jrb1979

HuskieJohn said:


> Best case scenario for my families WDW trip is that my Six Flags opens up June 1st and we are able to go to see how we feel about the precautions (compared to what WDW is doing).  If my kids are not comfortable/having fun with being at a familiar park then I do not think its worth spending the expenses of the park tickets/food/airplane even if we have to eat the Davids DVC room cost.
> 
> 
> Also reading the Phase 2 plan in the article that seems way too fast of an open.  Bars from close to 75% open??? "Sporting events could also resume with half-capacity."...lol what???


I think it's way too fast. It feels like they think once Disney opens the pixie dust will make everything ok.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Pickle Rick said:


> Lived in Florida since I was 6.  I've only ever been to WDW, UO, Busch Gardens, and Sea World, not including water parks.


I can tell you you are missing NOTHING at Six Flags.


----------



## Eric Smith

figmentfinesse said:


> I can tell you you are missing NOTHING at Six Flags.


Agreed, if you want to go to a more traditional amusement park then you should try a Cedar Fair property.


----------



## anthony2k7

figmentfinesse said:


> I can tell you you are missing NOTHING at Six Flags.


Depends what you're after! If it's more beer, more coasters, more girls wearing less then six flags has some things going for it.


----------



## Jrb1979

figmentfinesse said:


> I can tell you you are missing NOTHING at Six Flags.


I disagree. They have some of the best coasters in the country.


----------



## anthony2k7

HuskieJohn said:


> Also reading the Phase 2 plan in the article that seems way too fast of an open.  Bars from close to 75% open??? "Sporting events could also resume with half-capacity."...lol what???


Crazy. Just crazy.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

HuskieJohn said:


> Best case scenario for my families WDW trip is that my Six Flags opens up June 1st and we are able to go to see how we feel about the precautions (compared to what WDW is doing).  If my kids are not comfortable/having fun with being at a familiar park then I do not think its worth spending the expenses of the park tickets/food/airplane even if we have to eat the Davids DVC room cost.
> 
> 
> Also reading the Phase 2 plan in the article that seems way too fast of an open for me.  Bars from close to 75% open??? "Sporting events could also resume with half-capacity."...lol what???



That’s a sound plan.. we cancelled our June trip once the border closed between Canada/USA. Even if the border had not been shut down we would have cancelled or delayed out trip to a much later date in 2020 or early 2021.
The expense of the trip and not being willing to give anything in terms of cutting back - it was an easier decision then I thought it would be.

I was so sad for a few days - but now reading about the way things will likely look in the foreseeable future... I’m fine with my choice.  This would have been my grandkids first trip, it has to be Magical 

When it comes to making that hard decision, know what you want, what you can live with and what will make you happiest.  Then follow your


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> I think it's way too fast. It feels like they think once Disney opens the pixie dust will make everything ok.



At the moment I'll give WDW (and Universal) the benefit of the doubt to judge when best to open.  We're still hoping for our late October trip and really hope they aren't closed down again by then.


----------



## HuskieJohn

figmentfinesse said:


> I can tell you you are missing NOTHING at Six Flags.


We go 10 times a year.  If it were not for Harry Potter and Star Wars my kids would have not wanted to go back to FL to Univ/WDW.


----------



## Ariel620

Is there an announcement expected today?  If so, what time?


----------



## Jrb1979

rpb718 said:


> At the moment I'll give WDW (and Universal) the benefit of the doubt to judge when best to open.  We're still hoping for our late October trip and really hope they aren't closed down again by then.


I never said they can't open. What I was talking about is the how in phase 3 the task force implied that everything would be open as normal. Pretty much saying the virus will have no impact on us by then. .


----------



## Brianstl

Ariel620 said:


> Is there an announcement expected today?  If so, what time?


I will be announcing my random thoughts throughout the day today. Stay tuned........


----------



## woody337

anthony2k7 said:


> Depends what you're after! If it's more beer, more coasters, more girls wearing less then six flags has some things going for it.


Thats accurate.............more or less a permanent county fair


----------



## Sara W

HuskieJohn said:


> I am a Six Flags season passholder and frequently get & take surveys from them.  I did not receive one for this.


I also frequently take their surveys, and have been a passholder for 3 years. I haven't been sent anything either, but maybe it's because I always comment on how dirty the park is.


----------



## TDSAXX

I read the article about Six Flags and all they said is face masks and temperature checks will be part of the new normal; but they did not specify that those will be required for customers.
For all we know they may just require them for employees, which is what Universal already announced they will do.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Ariel620 said:


> Is there an announcement expected today?  If so, what time?


There is, from OC mayor-- anyone know the time?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

If I am being honest: Disney could probably be like: we are going to open, but you and your cabin fever crazed children are going to have to quarantine in your value resort room for 2 weeks wearing a full hazmat suit and we’ll slide Mickey waffles under the door a few times a day and we’d be like:

YESSSSS! MICKEY WAFFLES!

Honestly, any Disney trip is better than none at this point.


----------



## charmed59

The Governor announced restaurants at 25% inside and no gyms, the recommendations have restaurants at 50% and gyms at 50%.   Going off the task force recommendations, on Monday we are going to pre phase 1?  Is full phase 1 a week later?  I’m confused.


----------



## rpb718

WonderlandisReality said:


> If I am being honest: Disney could probably be like: we are going to open, but you and your cabin fever crazed children are going to have to quarantine in your value resort room for 2 weeks wearing a full hazmat suit and we’ll slide Mickey waffles under the door a few times a day and we’d be like:
> 
> YESSSSS! MICKEY WAFFLES!
> 
> Honestly, any Disney trip is better than none at this point.



I still think they'd be a long line to get a picture with "Hazmat Suit" Mickey too.


----------



## Sarahslay

Jrb1979 said:


> I never said they can't open. What I was talking about is the how in phase 3 the task force implied that everything would be open as normal. Pretty much saying the virus will have no impact on us by then. .


I think they're pretty much just saying "by this point what is going to happen will just have to happen" which is a pretty big jump from the first two phases. I was hopeful reading some other states plans, especially the ones who are really giving strict guidelines for each phase, but Florida is just like "we'll deal with it, this is enough" like they couldn't figure out what to do once they got to that point or something. I'm hopeful that even in phase 3 the parks will continue to take more precautions than is mandated.


----------



## e_yerger

charmed59 said:


> The Governor announced restaurants at 25% inside and no gyms, the recommendations have restaurants at 50% and gyms at 50%.   Going off the task force recommendations, on Monday we are going to pre phase 1?  Is full phase 1 a week later?  I’m confused.


The task force recommendations are just that, recommendations. The phase structure announced by the Governor is the official phases.


----------



## yulilin3

charmed59 said:


> The Governor announced restaurants at 25% inside and no gyms, the recommendations have restaurants at 50% and gyms at 50%.   Going off the task force recommendations, on Monday we are going to pre phase 1?  Is full phase 1 a week later?  I’m confused.


The governor said he scaled back from the 50% recommendation,  to 25% do phase 1 wil be 25% . It starts this Monday


----------



## LSUmiss

Britty2 said:


> There is no way Disney is gonna open before other major gatherings. And then you’ll have to wait the two-three weeks to see if things are steady. First off if they open to thousands of people the backlash they’ll endure will be bad enough but imagine if they opened and numbers started to increase terribly. They’d be the top blame for this to get even more out of hand then it already is. We all want it open soon but I think some people thinking June 1st are insane. There’s absolutely no reason to rush this because this could cause things to go back to the way they were in March and we will be starting all over. Florida is hiding corona numbers from the public too which is shady enough. We can’t even have people attending a sporting event yet. Even with a small crowd of hundreds hasn’t been tested yet. I can’t believe the thought that thousands are going to gather daily in 30 days.


I think you would be surprised. Think it’s about 50/50. Think about 1/2 the ppl will criticize & the other 1/2 are over it & want to see stuff opened. Everywhere I go I see more & more ppl out around town. Yesterday I saw ppl tailgating in a local restaurant parking lot eating to go food. Ppl are done.


----------



## WDWTRAVELLER

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Was not there when i copied it just when i pasted it..lol
> 
> So say you book a resort room... what if you cant get in the park.
> I have memories of trying to get a boarding pass and not being able to... i dont know if i could do that  to my kids they were heartbroke over one ride cant imagine a whole park


I would think that they will open the parks and hotels at the same time


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> I think you would be surprised. Think it’s about 50/50. Think about 1/2 the ppl will criticize & the other 1/2 are over it & want to see stuff opened. Everywhere I go I see more & more ppl out around town. Yesterday I saw ppl tailgating in a local restaurant parking lot eating to go food. Ppl are done.


Its one thing it open up small businesses, restaurants bars and stores. Its entirely another to open places of large gatherings. I get it people are done but there is a safe way to open things. This virus will probably be around for awhile.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

TwoMisfits said:


> New rumor is CA may be shutting all beaches on May 1...seems CA and FL are going in reverse directions...https://abc7news.com/newsom-closes-beaches-california-beach-covid-19-coronavirus/6139115/


However, the Sheriff in Orange Co California has publicly announced that his department will not enforce the governor’s beach closure.


----------



## Dave006

charmed59 said:


> The Governor announced restaurants at 25% inside and no gyms, the recommendations have restaurants at 50% and gyms at 50%.   Going off the task force recommendations, on Monday we are going to pre phase 1?  Is full phase 1 a week later?  I’m confused.


Don't get to caught up in the Recommendations. The governor took their input and put at the official Phase 1.

Miami-Dade, Broward, and Palm Beach counties are still Pre-Phase 1.

The rest of the state will follow these guidelines:

Schools continue distance learning until further notice
Visits to senior living facilities are prohibited
Elective surgeries can resume
*Restaurants may offer outdoor seating with 6-foot space between tables and indoor seating at 25 percent capacity*
Large venues like movie theaters will remain closed
Retail can operate at 25 percent of indoor capacity
No change for bars, gyms, and personal services such as hair dressers (they will remain closed until further notice)
Vulnerable individuals should avoid close contact with people outside the home
All individuals, when in public, should maximize physical distance from others
Avoid socializing in groups of more than 10 people in circumstances that do not readily allow for physical distancing
Face masks are recommended for all those in face-to-face interactions and where you can't social distance
ETA: State Parks will open on Monday ( just announced this morning with the exception of Miami-Dade, Broward, Palm Beach) (they will only have some parks opening on Monday).

Dave


----------



## mshanson3121

Dave006 said:


> Don't get to caught up in the Recommendations. The governor took their input and put at the official Phase 1.
> 
> Miami-Dade, Broward, and Palm Beach counties are still Pre-Phase 1.
> 
> The rest of the state will follow these guidelines:
> 
> Schools continue distance learning until further notice
> Visits to senior living facilities are prohibited
> Elective surgeries can resume
> *Restaurants may offer outdoor seating with 6-foot space between tables and indoor seating at 25 percent capacity*
> Large venues like movie theaters will remain closed
> Retail can operate at 25 percent of indoor capacity
> No change for bars, gyms, and personal services such as hair dressers (they will remain closed until further notice)
> Vulnerable individuals should avoid close contact with people outside the home
> All individuals, when in public, should maximize physical distance from others
> Avoid socializing in groups of more than 10 people in circumstances that do not readily allow for physical distancing
> Face masks are recommended for all those in face-to-face interactions and where you can't social distance
> ETA: State Parks will open on Monday ( just announced this morning with the exception of Miami-Dade, Broward, Palm Beach) (they will only have some parks opening on Monday).
> 
> Dave



So is this the official Stage 1? Or still just the recommendations? And I'm assuming this would mean Disney doesn't open till at least stage 2?


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> Its one thing it open up small businesses, restaurants bars and stores. Its entirely another to open places of large gatherings. I get it people are done but there is a safe way to open things. This virus will probably be around for awhile.


I agree but think wdw can manage opening in June with some of the proposed modifications. We already know they’re close til the end of May so no one is suggesting they should open any earlier. The pp stated they’ll get a lot of backlash if they open. But I don’t think that will be the case with a June opening b/c many ppl are already over it & that’s a month from now. That could change if there is a spike, but if that’s the case, they probably won’t open yet.


----------



## Dave006

mshanson3121 said:


> So is this the official Stage 1? Or still just the recommendations? And I'm assuming this would mean Disney doesn't open till at least stage 2?


It is a summary of what the governor has announced in his executive order. Local counties & cities can make additional requirements but not conflict what the Executive Order contains.

Link: https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-112.pdf

Note: He just announced the State Park update this morning.

Dave


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I never said they can't open. What I was talking about is the how in phase 3 the task force implied that everything would be open as normal. Pretty much saying the virus will have no impact on us by then. .


If they get thru the first 2 phases with no significant increases, there’s not much reason for them not to move to 3. I disagree that 3 is just a free for all. They’ll be monitoring this virus for months to come - maybe years. But the more they relax the restrictions, the more people will push past them. And with all that , if there’s little or no increase, you just don’t have justification to keep things restricted. The key here is no increases- I suspect at some point we’ll see them and have to tighten down again.


----------



## Aurora0427

halfpintpeggy said:


> However, the Sheriff in Orange Co California has publicly announced that his department will not enforce the governor’s beach closure.



Nevermind! Too off topic!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Searc said:


> I won't go anywhere that requires a mask.


We won’t be visiting WDW if they require guests to wear masks. (I seriously don’t think they will.) 
That being said, I’ve seen many people on here talking about mask wearing not being practical for certain people such as some with autism, etc. I re-read our state guidelines on masks. Folks are exempt from wearing them if there are outlying reasons such as medical conditions. Claustrophobia, autism, anxiety, asthmatics, etc etc etc


----------



## midnight star

Aurora0427 said:


> People are getting very restless out here in some parts of California..... people are nervous because no timeline has been given. Huntington Beach is suing him, the OC sheriff won’t enforce the closures, and he was totally going to close ALL beaches until the memo was leaked and the local mayors lost their minds, so he backed off. It’s going to be VERY interesting to see how all of this unfolds.... I personally don’t think he can keep us in phase 1 much longer than 2 more weeks before the counties revolt and start opening up. Going to be interesting to see how Disney and the reopening of Disneyland fits into everything, and if they truly won’t open until phase 4.


Omg I'm going nuts around here up in LA! Quarantine fatigue is real! lol


----------



## KBoopaloo

I know they are looking at trends not spikes for the phases but there was a big spike in new cases in Florida yesterday (biggest in 2 weeks) so it is not yet a downward trend.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article242425641.html


----------



## dischris11

A lot of states have closed their schools for the remainder of the year. How do you think it plays out if Disney opens even when schools are still closed?


----------



## Dave006

KBoopaloo said:


> I know they are looking at trends not spikes for the phases but there was a big spike in new cases in Florida yesterday (biggest in 2 weeks) so it is not yet a downward trend.


DeSantis' plan says the next phases will come when Florida maintains health benchmarks, hospital bed capacity goals and the number of people who test positive for coronavirus does not jump vs negative tests.

Dave


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> I think you would be surprised. Think it’s about 50/50. Think about 1/2 the ppl will criticize & the other 1/2 are over it & want to see stuff opened. Everywhere I go I see more & more ppl out around town. Yesterday I saw ppl tailgating in a local restaurant parking lot eating to go food. Ppl are done.


I think everyone wants it over.  Hopefully people will show common sense and follow the health guidelines that are in place.


----------



## SaintsManiac

dischris11 said:


> A lot of states have closed their schools for the remainder of the year. How do you think it plays out if Disney opens even when schools are still closed?




I don't think it matters what other states are doing. In FL school year ends end of May/1st week of June.


----------



## mshanson3121

Dave006 said:


> It is a summary of what the governor has announced in his executive order. Local counties & cities can make additional requirements but not conflict what the Executive Order contains.
> 
> Link: https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-112.pdf
> 
> Note: He just announced the State Park update this morning.
> 
> Dave



So Disney can't just "do what they want" then?


----------



## jerry557

dischris11 said:


> A lot of states have closed their schools for the remainder of the year. How do you think it plays out if Disney opens even when schools are still closed?



When they say schools are closed "for the rest of the year," they mean the rest of the school year, not the calendar year.

Dr. Fauci has already said that it is probable that kids can return to school in the fall.


----------



## Dave006

mshanson3121 said:


> So Disney can't just "do what they want" then?


Correct while they have wide flexibility within Orange Co, they still have to meet the FL State Executive minimums. 

Dave


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> That's fine. Six Flags can do whatever it wants. It doesn't mean Disney or Universal are going to follow them. The Florida task force which includes executives from Disney and Universal have so far only recommended masks and temperatures for staff. Other than that, nothing else is officially said.
> 
> Also, typically the theme park world follows Disney, not the other way around.


I still can't get over screaming on a roller coast in a mask. You're going X mph, every which way... mouth wide open- and full of mask (IF your mask didn't go flying off lol).


----------



## gottalovepluto

rpb718 said:


> At the moment I'll give WDW (and Universal) *the benefit of the doubt* to judge when best to open.  We're still hoping for our late October trip and really hope they aren't closed down again by then.


does not compute


----------



## KBoopaloo

C&Jx2 said:


> More tests=more positive results.



I agree completely and know that the the positive cases will go even higher - that is to be expected. The issue is that testing in Florida has not increased by all that much and they have still not met the President's suggested benchmark of testing 2% of the state's population.  I know the moderators don't want this to turn into a debate about testing so this may have to be deleted but with the exception of three days the week of 4/19, the number of daily tests has not changed much in April at all.  In fact 4/28 saw the lowest number of daily tests since 4/14. Those higher testing days that week might be the catalyst for the spike in positive cases reported today depending on lag time for results but they still need to be doing more testing. 

Additionally health experts in Florida have said they need to double daily testing rates to determine the real level of infection and safely move forward.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/health-care/article242399481.html


----------



## LSUmiss

dischris11 said:


> A lot of states have closed their schools for the remainder of the year. How do you think it plays out if Disney opens even when schools are still closed?


Why does that matter? Our school yr ends May 22nd. Disney won’t probably be open til June.


----------



## Dave006

Governor Delivering update live now.

Link: https://www.wftv.com/video/live-stream/

Dave


----------



## rteetz

https://www.southwest.com/promise/?...9c2de908512db84b6ef11&src=MAILNOTCVPR20200501


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://www.southwest.com/promise/?...9c2de908512db84b6ef11&src=MAILNOTCVPR20200501


I also just received an email from American Airlines saying they would require passengers to wear masks starting on May 11


----------



## Dave006

Eric Smith said:


> I also just received an email from American Airlines saying they would require passengers to wear masks starting on May 11


And United sent me an email with the following key customer data: 

_When you're ready to fly, you'll see that a lot has changed at the airport and on board our aircraft. We're boarding fewer customers at a time and starting from the back of the plane to avoid crowding in the gate area, on the jet bridge and in the aisle. We're automatically blocking middle seats to give you enough space on board, requiring all our employees on board, including our flight attendants, to wear masks and, *in early May, making masks available to our customers*. _

Dave


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> I also just received an email from American Airlines saying they would require passengers to wear masks starting on May 11


Anyone else notice that with reopening things a lot of businesses are being more strict. Having to wear masks and more emphasis on social distancing.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else notice that with reopening things a lot of businesses are being more strict. Having to wear masks and more emphasis on social distancing.



Well of course they are.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> Anyone else notice that with reopening things a lot of businesses are being more strict. Having to wear masks and more emphasis on social distancing.



It's an airplane. Where everyone is squished in like sardines in a very enclosed environment. It's worse than movie theaters (which aren't even allowed to be open yet.)

None of these places are requiring masks OUTSIDE while social distancing. The masks are only being mandated in places where it is enclosed and social distancing is not possible.


----------



## Redhead5

Disney is not part of any phase. Before the commission rendered it's report they said Disney would work on its own procedures and the opening time frame was up to the company. I believe Disney will require masks for guests because otherwise Cast Members are sitting ducks for the virus. Remember, the cloth masks just keep your germs in, they don't prevent you from picking up the virus from others. Both customers and Cast Members will need masks.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Well of course they are.


I only said that cause a lot seem to think Disney won't go that far.


----------



## e_yerger

jerry557 said:


> It's an airplane. Where everyone is squished in like sardines in a very enclosed environment. It's worse than movie theaters (which aren't even allowed to be open yet.)
> 
> None of these places are requiring masks OUTSIDE while social distancing. The masks are only being mandated in places where it is enclosed and social distancing is not possible.


like the queue for space mountain?


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I only said that cause a lot seem to think Disney won't go that far.


Disney has always been very lenient. Just as an example between WDW and UOR.
WDW allows you to take pictures/video/have your phones out in almost all attractions and shows
UOR requires people to leave things in lockers, even going far to install metal detectors in entrances of some attractions

Opposite WDW is known as a more family friendly destination so
WDW is a bit more stern in smoking at non smoking areas. CM may approach and ask people to stop
UOR even though they have smoking section the enforcement is not that prominent


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> I only said that cause a lot seem to think Disney won't go that far.



There's a lot of denial out there.  They could be in for a surprise while getting on the DME bus when masks get handed out.  I would expect masks to be required for all WDW transportation, at least the busses and monorail and EPCOT resort area boats.


----------



## Mit88

jerry557 said:


> It's an airplane. Where everyone is squished in like sardines in a very enclosed environment. It's worse than movie theaters (which aren't even allowed to be open yet.)
> 
> None of these places are requiring masks OUTSIDE while social distancing. The masks are only being mandated in places where it is enclosed and social distancing is not possible.



I think Airplanes might take extra measures as well. 2 in one row (window and aisle) and 1 in the row behind (middle seat) and rotate throughout the plane and have the opposite on the adjacent side. Masks would be completely pointless if you have 6 people in each row.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I think Airplanes might take extra measures as well. 2 in one row (window and aisle) and 1 in the row behind (middle seat) and rotate throughout the plane and have the opposite on the adjacent side. Masks would be completely pointless if you have 6 people in each row.



If you read the SWA guidelines they cover that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Dave006 said:


> Governor Delivering update live now.
> 
> Link: https://www.wftv.com/video/live-stream/
> 
> Dave


Any news??


----------



## e_yerger

Hmm now that we're discussing it, I guess I can see Disney doing a happy medium. Masks required only in indoor queues/spaces.


----------



## Dave006

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Any news??


Nothing that we don't already know here. He is answering reporter questions.

Dave


----------



## yulilin3

Mayor Demmings will speak at 4:30


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> I think Airplanes might take extra measures as well. 2 in one row (window and aisle) and 1 in the row behind (middle seat) and rotate throughout the plane and have the opposite on the adjacent side. Masks would be completely pointless if you have 6 people in each row.


Delta sent out an email, I think it was last week or week before last (they're all running together) stating that they will not book middle seats. I think most airlines I doing this, and I think there just aren't as many people flying anyway, will probably be a while until people are packed in again.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Mit88 said:


> I think Airplanes might take extra measures as well. 2 in one row (window and aisle) and 1 in the row behind (middle seat) and rotate throughout the plane and have the opposite on the adjacent side. Masks would be completely pointless if you have 6 people in each row.



Would be the only time I willingly choose a middle seat


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> If you read the SWA guidelines they cover that.


I wonder how that will work if there are 3 ppl in your party. I can’t sit a seat apart from DS. He’s 2.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> I wonder how that will work if there are 3 ppl in your party. I can’t sit a seat apart from DS. He’s 2.


They said people traveling together can still sit next to each other so I would assume that you could just take a whole row.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I wonder how that will work if there are 3 ppl in your party. I can’t sit a seat apart from DS. He’s 2.



No reason to distance from your traveling party.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> They said people traveling together can still sit next to each other so I would assume that you could just take a whole row.


But then I guess they’ll have to skip the row behind & in front completely.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> But then I guess they’ll have to skip the row behind & in front completely.



I don’t think we need to worry about overcrowded flights for a while.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> But then I guess they’ll have to skip the row behind & in front completely.


They won't.  They're going to have people in every aisle and window seat.  Their plan does not say anything about leaving empty rows.


----------



## SMRT-1

On today's live Dining Show, @WebmasterPete said that he's heard from multiple sources that June 1 is a "hard date" that is still currently being targeted for park opening.

Not agreeing or disagreeing, just sharing Pete's statement for those who might be interested.


----------



## TomServo27

e_yerger said:


> Hmm now that we're discussing it, I guess I can see Disney doing a happy medium. Masks required only in indoor queues/spaces.


I would think this is something they are least considering.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> They won't.  They're going to have people in every aisle and window seat.  Their plan does not say anything about leaving empty rows.



SWA is leaving empty rows in the front and back only.


----------



## jerry557

rpb718 said:


> There's a lot of denial out there.  They could be in for a surprise while getting on the DME bus when masks get handed out.  I would expect masks to be required for all WDW transportation, at least the busses and monorail and EPCOT resort area boats.



Transportation maybe. But I'm telling you. It's not going to work for a whole day. Making everyone wear a mask before going on an airplane or going into Costco for a limited period of time, both with air conditioning, is much different than forcing a theme park of thousands of people to wear a mask outside in Florida heat when already socially distancing.

I mean they can "require" it all they want, enforcement will simply be impossible. What do you tell the guy who's bandana or homemade fabric mask is soaking with sweat and can't breathe through it anymore? Once you feel like you are being waterboarded, it's going to come off. I guarantee you that. (and yes, some people do sweat that much)


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Disney has always been very lenient. Just as an example between WDW and UOR.
> WDW allows you to take pictures/video/have your phones out in almost all attractions and shows
> UOR requires people to leave things in lockers, even going far to install metal detectors in entrances of some attractions
> 
> Opposite WDW is known as a more family friendly destination so
> WDW is a bit more stern in smoking at non smoking areas. CM may approach and ask people to stop
> UOR even though they have smoking section the enforcement is not that prominent


I didn’t even think about the sanitizing nightmare those UOR lockers are going to be... much less the crush of people getting a ride...


----------



## Yooperroo

Just saw on twitter that Villains After Hours events are getting cancelled


----------



## dischris11

Yooperroo said:


> Just saw on twitter that Villains After Hours events are getting cancelled


Through July!


----------



## C&Jx2

dischris11 said:


> Through July!


I just called and got right through. The cast member in special tickets hasn’t heard that yet... Maybe they just haven’t been updated?


----------



## Yooperroo

C&Jx2 said:


> I just called and got right through. The cast member in special tickets hasn’t heard that yet... Maybe they just haven’t been updated?


Yeah someone else said on the twitter thread that they chose a random date (July 10) and it would have let then purchase tickets for it. So was this a mistake? An email that got sent our prematurely?


----------



## C&Jx2

Yooperroo said:


> Yeah someone else said on the twitter thread that they chose a random date (July 10) and it would have let then purchase tickets for it. So was this a mistake? An email that got sent our prematurely?


Well, WDW isn’t super consistent with the cancellation emails. I have tickets for VAH for June 26 that I fully expect will be cancelled. I’ll post here if I hear anything.


----------



## Yooperroo

C&Jx2 said:


> Well, WDW isn’t super consistent with the cancellation emails. I have tickets for VAH for June 26 that I fully expect will be cancelled. I’ll post here if I hear anything.


Clarification:
The blog now updated it's headline to say July 6th
https://magicoftomorrow.info/index....ins-after-hours-event-cancelled-through-july/


----------



## HuskieJohn

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think we need to worry about overcrowded flights for a while.



My flights on June 19 and 28th still have the economy section at 80% full.  
I dont expect many people to cancel until WDW announces their plans...even if they dont know a date.


----------



## yulilin3

C&Jx2 said:


> I just called and got right through. The cast member in special tickets hasn’t heard that yet... Maybe they just haven’t been updated?


It still shows on the HUB (internal CM site) means very little as the CM are the last to know and their site is last to update


----------



## gottalovepluto

HuskieJohn said:


> My flights on June 19 and 28th still have the economy section at 80% full.
> I dont expect many people to cancel until WDW announces their plans...even if they dont know a date.


Not accounting for the blocked seats?


----------



## HuskieJohn

Yooperroo said:


> Clarification:
> The blog now updated it's headline to say July 6th
> https://magicoftomorrow.info/index....ins-after-hours-event-cancelled-through-july/



Odd that on the MDE site you can still select all the June dates.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HuskieJohn said:


> My flights on June 19 and 28th still have the economy section at 80% full.
> I dont expect many people to cancel until WDW announces their plans...even if they dont know a date.



I have a flight to DC booked in 3 weeks. I will not be on it.


----------



## HuskieJohn

gottalovepluto said:


> Not accounting for the blocked seats?



The flight was 95% full 1 month ago...and I have been OCD checking the seating chart every few days as more seats have become available.

If AA is holding back canceled seats they are doing it in an odd way.

Also the row in front and in back of me are for sale along with the seat next to my daughter...so I highly doubt they are actually holding any seats back.


----------



## yulilin3

HuskieJohn said:


> Odd that on the MDE site you can still select all the June dates.


Not really odd, the WDW/MDE and the HUB are the last to update calendars unfortunately


----------



## gottalovepluto

HuskieJohn said:


> The flight was 95% full 1 month ago...and I have been OCD checking the seating chart every few days as more seats have become available.
> 
> If AA is holding back canceled seats they are doing it in an odd way.
> 
> Also the row in front and in back of me are for sale along with the seat next to my daughter...so I highly doubt they are actually holding any seats back.


Ah. AA is using a more dynamic approach to seat blocking and they have only announced it through 5/31 so your flight might actually be 80% full!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I have a flight to DC booked in 3 weeks. I will not be on it.


Waiting it out for a full refund in case it cancelled?


----------



## merry_nbright

So, are they cancelled? I’m silently hoping for July opening so I can reschedule my June... my Dad, who is older and has diabetes and mesothelioma, is panicking about it and it’s making me panic so the sooner I can rebook, the more relaxed I will be.


----------



## junderwood99

I'm thinking the July 6th Villains cancellation is more so due to the July 4th holiday crowds than anything else. Since other dates have not been cancelled in June or July.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Relevant shots from today’s orange country reopen task force meeting.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yankeesfan123 said:


> Relevant shots from today’s orange country reopen task force meeting.


Well, focus on "staycations" means that resorts will be open... DVC, at least, legally has to open for all its owners when it can.


----------



## andyman8

Yooperroo said:


> Clarification:
> The blog now updated it's headline to say July 6th
> https://magicoftomorrow.info/index....ins-after-hours-event-cancelled-through-july/



I have two tickets for the July 6 DVAH event and have not received any sort of cancelation email from Disney and the tickets are still appearing in my MDE account.

Unrelated, but FWIW, the owner of these boards Pete Werner said today he has heard "from multiple sources" that June 1st is a "hard deadline" for WDW reopening. Color me very skeptical, but we'll see.


----------



## LSUmiss

C&Jx2 said:


> Well, WDW isn’t super consistent with the cancellation emails. I have tickets for VAH for June 26 that I fully expect will be cancelled. I’ll post here if I hear anything.


They might cancel hard ticket events so they can spread out the regular day crowd more & it could be b/c so many ppl cancelled that it wasn’t worth having.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> I have two tickets for the July 6 DVAH event and have not received any sort of cancelation email from Disney and the tickets are still appearing in my MDE account.
> 
> Unrelated, but FWIW, the owner of these boards Pete Werner said today he has heard "from multiple sources" that June 1st is a "hard deadline" for WDW reopening. Color me very skeptical, but we'll see.


What does “hard deadline” even mean?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> What does “hard deadline” even mean?


It ain't budging... Immovable.


----------



## Dave006

County update for Orange County will stream here when it starts, right now it is the 4 PM News.

https://www.wftv.com/video/live-stream/
Dave


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Waiting it out for a full refund in case it cancelled?


 
Yup


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> What does “hard deadline” even mean?





SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It ain't budging... Immovable.


He then also said "that could change" (which sort of nullifies the definition of a hard deadline) but the way I took it was that Disney management is making plans with suppliers, CMs, third parties, etc for a definite June 1 reopening. That's very possible, I don't know. While I think some sort of opening on WDW property in June is likely, I don't have that level of confidence about a robust operation the very first day of the month.


----------



## Aurora0427

yankeesfan123 said:


> Relevant shots from today’s orange country reopen task force meeting.



Super smart to focus on staycations! We are new residents to San Diego, and I have an entire list of local resorts we are trying out if our governor ever lets them open! Offering hotel and dining incentives to state residents who live within driving distance won’t take the place of out of state travel, but it’ll help. We don’t really want to fly right now.... lots to explore here in Southern California, and if the Grand Californian Hotel runs any mega specials for locals, I’d consider going just for the pools and to get out of my house.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t think the phrase “hard deadline” should be used during a pandemic. Maybe that’s just me, though.


----------



## Yooperroo

Morocco Pavilion is hiring. According to Indeed, it was posted today 
http://www.moroccopavilion.com/employment/#.XqwBi08zZp8


----------



## Pickle Rick

Yooperroo said:


> Morocco Pavilion is hiring. According to Indeed, it was posted today
> http://www.moroccopavilion.com/employment/#.XqwBi08zZp8



This is good news, because I never particularly bought into the notion that Epcot was going to be closed much longer than the rest of the parks.  Maybe a few weeks later at most.


----------



## Aurora0427

Yooperroo said:


> Morocco Pavilion is hiring. According to Indeed, it was posted today
> http://www.moroccopavilion.com/employment/#.XqwBi08zZp8




Ahhhhhh Restaurant Marrakesh how I miss thee!


----------



## andyman8

Yooperroo said:


> Morocco Pavilion is hiring. According to Indeed, it was posted today
> http://www.moroccopavilion.com/employment/#.XqwBi08zZp8


Key takeaway from that posting is what it _doesn't_ include: table-service dining (Restaurant Marrakesh or Spice Road Table). I find that very interesting..


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aurora0427 said:


> Super smart to focus on staycations! We are new residents to San Diego, and I have an entire list of local resorts we are trying out if our governor ever lets them open! Offering hotel and dining incentives to state residents who live within driving distance won’t take the place of out of state travel, but it’ll help. We don’t really want to fly right now.... lots to explore here in Southern California, and if the Grand Californian Hotel runs any mega specials for locals, I’d consider going just for the pools and to get out of my house.



Agreed. I would not bring my kid on a plane right now, so unless we can drive (a reasonable distance) to a destination we would not be going.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

andyman8 said:


> Key takeaway from that posting is what it _doesn't_ include: table-service dining (Restaurant Marrakesh or Spice Road Table). I find that very interesting..


Spice Road Table is outdoors, too... Hmm. If ANY restaurant were to open...


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Key takeaway from that posting is what it _doesn't_ include: table-service dining (Restaurant Marrakesh or Spice Road Table). I find that very interesting..



Ya.  I don't know.  I don't think they should open Epcot until they are able to allow restaurants to open - sit down, quick service, everything.


----------



## Farro

Jfldis said:


> So I think it might be time for me to take a break from this board cause frankly I’m getting kinda cranky.  I’ll tell you why. I could care less what any politician outlines as how they want to proceed.  I’m listening to the medical experts.  And they have pretty consistently said it’s too early to throw the doors open.  Politicians are motivated differently.  I could talk about certain statistics not being reported by govts but last time I did that here I was censored.  WDW is an amusement park.  A great amusement park.  One I want to go to.  But here is where I get cranky.  I’m not going to treat cms as essential workers and ask them to assume the risk of mingling in huge crowds of people so I can be amused.  Especially considering how many seniors I seem to recall working the parks.  And honestly some of the opinions expressed here: “they can’t make me wear a mask” make it abundantly clear that some people would be really self centered regarding safety measures and would have no problem putting others at risk for their own amusement. WDW is a private entity.  They could refuse you entry for any violation of their policy.  We don’t want to wear masks either.  Nothing about this situation does not suck. And it is unlike anything we have ever seen.  I feel so bad for those losing their jobs and businesses.  Newsflash, Disney will be fine.   Someday this virus will be gone.  Either by vaccine or just dying out.  But I laugh at people that think this is nothing or say they are done.  If you say you are done and going out than I wish they would make you sign a waiver that as a result of your assuming the risk you waive all medical treatment for Covid.  Would you?  There are 65000 dead people that would probably advise otherwise.



I think you need a break. Everyone does sometimes.


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> He then also said "that could change" (which sort of nullifies the definition of a hard deadline) but the way I took it was that Disney management is making plans with suppliers, CMs, third parties, etc for a definite June 1 reopening. That's very possible, I don't know. While I think some sort of opening on WDW property in June is likely, I don't have that level of confidence about a robust operation the very first day of the month.





SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think the phrase “hard deadline” should be used during a pandemic. Maybe that’s just me, though.



Especially considering he also said "that could change". Doesn't sound like a "hard deadline" to me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Key takeaway from that posting is what it _doesn't_ include: table-service dining (Restaurant Marrakesh or Spice Road Table). I find that very interesting..


Are those run by this Morocco Pavilion outfit?
Edit: looks like they might be. They show on the website along with all the other stuff in the Pavilion.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Yooperroo said:


> http://www.moroccopavilion.com/employment/#.XqwBi08zZp8


This seems like Epcot will open at the same time as all the parks and it will be sooner than later ...maybe June 1st is a "hard deadline" for the first phase...


----------



## shanes17

Excited for the parks to open.

I have a feeling the crowds will be extremely low initially, so for those who are fine with the situation we will be rewarded with fast pass type lines for nearly every attraction.

Im confident it’ll be plenty safe. We won’t be bringing grandparents with us for a bit but that’s ok. We will be out there ready to have fun and enjoy life as soon as they are ready to host us.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think the phrase “hard deadline” should be used during a pandemic. Maybe that’s just me, though.


Yeah I don’t think that’s a thing. I do think Disney is very hopeful for June 1st. I also think we will learn more on Tuesday.


----------



## andyman8

Spaceguy55 said:


> This seems like Epcot will open at the same time as all the parks and it will be sooner than later ...maybe June 1st is a "hard deadline" for the first phase...


Based on those I've talked to, I think Disney is working towards June as a goal for reopening practices to be solidified and ready to implement_ if it is safe to do so_. The last part is integral and still very much to be determined; this is such a fluid and evolving situation that I would be very hesitant to associate anything with having a hard deadline.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> It still shows on the HUB (internal CM site) means very little as the CM are the last to know and their site is last to update


same for my small park we are the last to know


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Are those run by this Morocco Pavilion outfit?
> Edit: looks like they might be. They show on the website along with all the other stuff in the Pavilion.


Yeah they are operated by this third-party and also rely heavily on Disney International Programs participants. Very interesting. I'm most curious if this positions are full-time staff or temporary.

ALSO, while I haven't heard anything about DVAH on July 6. I did just get this notification in MDE:


> Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed until further notice which still includes Disney Springs being closed for all Guests at this time.


----------



## Music City Mama

Anyone want to speculate on a tour I have scheduled? It's not an after-hours event, but a tour during the park day: Marceline to Magic Kingdom. It's scheduled for June 30th. Assuming the parks open by mid-June, do you think they'd still have this? I haven't received a cancellation yet, but I wonder if it will still happen.


----------



## jerry557

I don't think attendance will be anywhere near 50% capacity for awhile (that's actually more people than you think it is). Majority of WDW visitors fly in. And most people aren't going to fly for awhile unless they have to. A lot of people will also still be scared of the virus. Not to mention this virus has put a lot of people out of work. It's totally screwed up everyone's travel plans.

Sure there are die hards that will go no matter what. DVC members will go (otherwise points may expire). Some locals may pop in. But there isn't going to be a flood of people on day one. Some people keep assuming you will find these packed crowds. I don't think you'll see that for awhile.


----------



## zemmer

Music City Mama said:


> Anyone want to speculate on a tour I have scheduled? It's not an after-hours event, but a tour during the park day: Marceline to Magic Kingdom. It's scheduled for June 30th. Assuming the parks open by mid-June, do you think they'd still have this? I haven't received a cancellation yet, but I wonder if it will still happen.


I have this tour scheduled a couple of days before you. I’ve still got my fingers crossed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> I don't think attendance will be anywhere near 50% capacity for awhile (that's actually more people than you think it is). Majority of WDW visitors fly in. And most people aren't going to fly for awhile unless they have to. A lot of people will also still be scared of the virus. Not to mention this virus has put a lot of people out of work. It's totally screwed up everyone's travel plans.
> 
> Sure there are die hards that will go no matter what. DVC members will go (otherwise points may expire). Some locals may pop in. But there isn't going to be a flood of people on day one. Some people keep assuming you will find these packed crowds. I don't think you'll see that for awhile.



Agree and I think that’s the only reason they would feel it’s ok to open in June.

My opinion is that September seems like a safer bet for an opening. Maybe even August, but I’m not in charge thankfully!


----------



## yulilin3

New pop up on mde not sure If it's been posted


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Ads were placed on Disney World’s own hiring website for most of the International pavilions for CMs about two weeks ago.  Start dates for these jobs was posted as August 2020 through November 2020. 

Orange county press conference - reporter asked directly about theme parks..  Mayor Demmings said he doesn’t have specific dates, opening in phases, mentioned it will take “considerable time” to bring back the “many thousands“ of furloughed employees...
Nothing of substance in other words.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yulilin3 said:


> New pop up on mde not sure If it's been posted
> View attachment 492114




Was just about to post it! lol..  guess they’ve been getting calls


----------



## dina444444

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Ads were placed on Disney World’s own hiring website for most of the International pavilions for CMs about two weeks ago.  Start dates for these jobs was posted as August 2020 through November 2020.
> 
> Orange county press conference - reporter asked directly about theme parks..  Mayor Demmings said he doesn’t have specific dates, opening in phases, mentioned it will take “considerable time” to bring back the “many thousands“ of furloughed employees...
> Nothing of substance in other words.


There are also supposedly listings out there not through disney for some of the pavilions by the vendors that run them.


----------



## SierraT

Someone did ask Mayor Demings a few minutes ago about the theme parks re-opening and he said he could not provide a specific date.  What he did say is the openings would be phased as in restaurants, resorts and parks (probably reconfirmed information everyone already has here).  Outside of theme parks, he is pushing for the hair and nail salons to open along with everything else in Phase 1 as soon as possible.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

dina444444 said:


> There are also supposedly listings out there not through disney for some of the pavilions by the vendors that run them.



Oops.. was responding to that earlier Morocco pavillion post & forgot to quote & reply...


----------



## whiporee

Yooperroo said:


> Clarification:
> The blog now updated it's headline to say July 6th
> https://magicoftomorrow.info/index....ins-after-hours-event-cancelled-through-july/



I posted this on the "rumors" thread, but I just booked for June 5, and July 6 was still available. I think the blogger was duped.


----------



## disneyin3

JaNelson38 said:


> I don't think Disney can require masks for certain things.  How are you supposed to wear a mask swimming in a resort pool or at Blizzard Beach, for example?  What about roller coasters or other attractions where it can easily fall off?  What about while eating?
> 
> I could see masks being encouraged, and certain staff wearing them based on their possible interactions with the public.  But not mandatory.
> 
> You're never going to prevent illness, from COVID-19 or anything else.  If you're afraid of getting sick in a certain setting, you're just either going to have to accept the risk or don't go.  That's the lesson a lot of people are going to have to learn.





Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting the “rules” required for masks in the parks. I could see masks flying off peoples faces on numerous rides if they’re required to be worn on rides. Do they provide you with new masks if you lose one on RNRC, or do they make you buy replacements for $5? That could add up quickly for guests that ride thrill attractions.


could you imagine someone getting sick on a ride and vomiting with a mask on!? I personally hope we could have nighttime and seated attractions, fireworks and parades with use of masks but wearing all day and on rides seems unrealistic


----------



## RamblingMad

disneyin3 said:


> could you imagine someone getting sick on a ride and vomiting with a mask on!? I personally hope we could have nighttime and seated attractions, fireworks and parades with use of masks but wearing all day and on rides seems unrealistic



I can see mask being required while in the parks.  You can take them off when you return to your room. 

The reality is that as we reopen masks will become the norm.  I need to pick one up for my return to the office.  The expectation is that we wear them in the common areas, but we are free to take them off while in our offices with the door closed.


----------



## KayMichigan

I think masks will be strongly encouraged for guests but not required because there won't be any way to enforce it. Are they going to hire security to go through the crowds and check every single person's face and throw out the people who aren't wearing a mask? They'd have to do that all day every day and you'd need dozens of security people just for Main Street. 

And good luck with getting people to wear them when it's 102 and 95% humidity, especially the little kids. If Disney made it a requirement, those people simply wouldn't come to the parks, and they can't afford to lose that revenue stream.


----------



## Jrb1979

KayMichigan said:


> I think masks will be strongly encouraged for guests but not required because there won't be any way to enforce it. Are they going to hire security to go through the crowds and check every single person's face and throw out the people who aren't wearing a mask? They'd have to do that all day every day and you'd need dozens of security people just for Main Street.
> 
> And good luck with getting people to wear them when it's 102 and 95% humidity, especially the little kids. If Disney made it a requirement, those people simply wouldn't come to the parks, and they can't afford to lose that revenue stream.


As some else said. Its one way to keep crowds low. If other parks around the country are doing it I am sure Disney will follow.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> As some else said. Its one way to keep crowds low. If other parks around the country are doing it I am sure Disney will follow.



If they do it won’t be a long term thing.


----------



## juice0358

KayMichigan said:


> I think masks will be strongly encouraged for guests but not required because there won't be any way to enforce it. Are they going to hire security to go through the crowds and check every single person's face and throw out the people who aren't wearing a mask? They'd have to do that all day every day and you'd need dozens of security people just for Main Street.
> 
> And good luck with getting people to wear them when it's 102 and 95% humidity, especially the little kids. If Disney made it a requirement, those people simply wouldn't come to the parks, and they can't afford to lose that revenue stream.


People said the same thing after 9/11. What are they going to hire security guards to check EVERYONES bags before entering the park? YEP


----------



## jerry557

juice0358 said:


> People said the same thing after 9/11. What are they going to hire security guards to check EVERYONES bags before entering the park? YEP



I keep seeing this but it's a horrible analogy. Checking your backs through security is a 10 minute thing. Taking your shoes off in the airport is a 10-minute thing. Walking through a metal detector is a 10 second thing.

Wearing a face mask all day in a theme park in 95 degree Florida heat and humidity for hours and hours is something very different.

No one likes the security. But it takes only a few minutes, you are done. And you enjoy your day. A face mask is an inconvenience that will never end. And it's completely pointless. As I've said, these homemade masks YOU CAN SEE THROUGH! What possible protection is that offering?


----------



## Mit88

Looking back on the security measures what they are now, vs what they were before 9/11. I can’t believe it hasn’t ALWAYS been this way, and it’s very scary.

I don’t envision in 20 years thinking we should have been wearing masks to Disney before 2020


----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> I keep seeing this but it's a horrible analogy. Checking your backs through security is a 10 minute thing. Taking your shoes off in the airport is a 10-minute thing. Walking through a metal detector is a 10 second thing.
> 
> Wearing a face mask all day in a theme park in 95 degree Florida heat and humidity for hours and hours is something very different.
> 
> No one likes the security. But it takes only a few minutes, you are done. And you enjoy your day. A face mask is an inconvenience that will never end.



and security at the parks you can easily avoid most of it by not bringing anyThing in.
Even airports has pre check and clear now that drastically lowers the hassle and the time to go through


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> Looking back on the security measures what they are now, vs what they were before 9/11. I can’t believe it hasn’t ALWAYS been this way, and it’s very scary.
> 
> I don’t envision in 20 years thinking we should have been wearing masks to Disney before 2020



so you are saying masks will be temporary?


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> and security at the parks you can easily avoid most of it by not bringing anyThing in.
> Even airports has pre check and clear now that drastically lowers the hassle and the time to go through


Depends on what I’m doing at the parks and that determines what I bring with me. If I’m staying at Beach Club of BW, I don’t bring anything with me to EPCOT or DHS because I know I’m just a 20 minute walk away from the hotel. Same for when I stay at Poly for MK. But if I’m not in walking or monorail away from the park, I bring a backpack. It’s mostly empty so it’s a quick run through security, but with the lines it can generate sometimes, I don’t like bringing anything but my phone and wallet


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> Depends on what I’m doing at the parks and that determines what I bring with me. If I’m staying at Beach Club of BW, I don’t bring anything with me to EPCOT or DHS because I know I’m just a 20 minute walk away from the hotel. Same for when I stay at Poly for MK. But if I’m not in walking or monorail away from the park, I bring a backpack. It’s mostly empty so it’s a quick run through security, but with the lines it can generate sometimes, I don’t like bringing anything but my phone and wallet



I guess I’m saying there are ways people can choose to make it less of an issue. But how can anyone with a mask, comes down to go or never go, plus all the people that can’t wear them.


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> I guess I’m saying there are ways people can choose to make it less of an issue. But how can anyone with a mask, comes down to go or never go, plus all the people that can’t wear them.



When it comes down to it, if Disney says masks are mandatory, and you’re a Disney fan that loves the parks, you’ll gladly wear a mask to go visit. Maybe not at first, or for a whil, but eventually every Disney fan gets the itch that needs to be scratched and all of a sudden wearing a mask won’t seem like a big deal. But that’s assuming we’re talking a long period of time, even permanence to the mask mandate. If it’s like 3-6 months, people that dont want to wear a mask wont go, and they shouldn’t be judged for their decision.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> When it comes down to it, if Disney says masks are mandatory, and you’re a Disney fan that loves the parks, you’ll gladly wear a mask to go visit. Maybe not at first, or for a whil, but eventually every Disney fan gets the itch that needs to be scratched and all of a sudden wearing a mask won’t seem like a big deal. But that’s assuming we’re talking a long period of time, even permanence to the mask mandate. If it’s like 3-6 months, people that dont want to wear a mask wont go, and they shouldn’t be judged for their decision.


 I can easily wait till next year. I really don’t see it becoming mandatory for life .


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I dont either, I was just saying that its a permanent mandate, eventually those that dont want to wear a mask will get over it and return with a mask. I dont want to speak for everyone, and for some I’m sure its a line in the sand and the last straw and they wouldnt return, but for the majority, as they say “time heals all wounds”. I’m mainly talking like 2-3 years down the line when the itch gets more unbearable. I think even the biggest Disney fans could live without going to the parks for a year. But I know for myself that the longest ive gone before saying “I need to get back to Disney” is probably about 18 months. I’m 32, have lived in NY, Colorado, and Oregon and my first trip to Disney was when I was 4 months old, and I’ve only not gone to a Disney park 1 year of my life, and thats when I had the 18 month itch



Maybe time will tell, but I can’t ever see myself wearing a mask and I know my husband won’t. I’ve been plenty of times. Eventually things will go back to normal and I can wait it out. Social distancing is not sustainable, especially at a theme park.

I have a trip booked for May 2021. I am fully prepared to postpone it if needed.


----------



## rteetz

Again not a thread to debate masks. Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Again not a thread to debate masks. Thanks!



Tough to avoid the topic when Disney is selling masks now.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Tough to avoid the topic when Disney is selling masks now.


I understand but we have a rumor thread to discuss the possibility of masks in the parks. This thread is for factual information. The mask debates are endless and nobody is wrong in their opinion but we don’t need to continue to go in circles either.


----------



## TomServo27

Hasn’t been much cruise talk on here but WSJ has pretty critical piece on the cruise industry. Disney is probably the only major cruise operator not named in the article.
https://apple.news/AZApYD2oYSpeedHyTubtYvQ


----------



## charmed59

I think Disney won’t make a call on guest PPE until closer to opening to take the temperature on what is going on around them. 

For instance, right now most airlines are requiring passengers wear masks.  It would look odd if these folks then came off the airplanes and crowded onto magical express buses without masks.

Right now in Central Florida masks are not required everywhere, but are required for some stores.  If phase one reveals that masks are required for all stores then Disney would look weird not requiring masks in their stores.  Presently masks are not required for activities such as golf.  Assuming they can provide similar social distancing it would not look out of place to not require masks for outdoor activities.


----------



## Spaceguy55

The mask debate is spreading like a virus into a lot of the threads...


----------



## yulilin3

charmed59 said:


> I think Disney won’t make a call on guest PPE until closer to opening to take the temperature on what is going on around them.
> 
> For instance, right now most airlines are requiring passengers wear masks.  It would look odd if these folks then came off the airplanes and crowded onto magical express buses without masks.
> 
> Right now in Central Florida masks are not required everywhere, but are required for some stores.  If phase one reveals that masks are required for all stores then Disney would look weird not requiring masks in their stores.  Presently masks are not required for activities such as golf.  Assuming they can provide similar social distancing it would not look out of place to not require masks for outdoor activities.


Phase 1 has already been announced (if by Phase 1 you mean the Governor's/Mayor) and face masks are encouraged but not mandatory. Both DeSantis and Mayor Demmings have said that all the theme parks have basically free reign on when and how to open, they will not mandate anything from them.


----------



## yulilin3

Spaceguy55 said:


> The mask debate is spreading like a virus into a lot of the threads...


the virus or more like a strong flu? I kid, I kid
In all honesty, it's the facts you want and the problem is that scientist are pretty 50/50 on them
When I was working at the airport receiving passengers from the hot zones I thought it would be mandatory for me to wear a mask all the time. I found out by talking to the nurses that I worked with that I only needed to wear them when 6ft couldn't be achieved. SO we wore them when we were going through employee TSA (it's a tiny room) and then when we were actually greeting the passengers because some of them needed help filing out the questionaire , other than that we would spread out and we didn't need the mask, I would put it back on if a flight arrived with a lot of people that were walking past me, but the nurses never did, only for the two close situations I described above.
Again, I don't think Disney will make mask wearing mandatory, I will wear it when I see I need it at the parks, but if I'm walking around and I can keep my distance from others I won't
It's all a matter of learning HOW to wear it and what to do and not do. 
Publix didn't require employees to wear masks   until last week when I believe 3 employees were tested positive, I went yesterday and there was an employee not only with her mask under her nose but constantly touching WHILE stocking fruit. It makes it worse sometimes, there is more touching with the mask because people are uncomfortable and fidget with it. So if you chose to wear a mask learn how to put it on, off and store it properly, or else it's just worse.
I asked the nurses I worked with what is the main thing to do and it is to constantly wash your hands and don't touch your face


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> the virus or more like a strong flu? I kid, I kid
> In all honesty, it's the facts you want and the problem is that scientist are pretty 50/50 on them
> When I was working at the airport receiving passengers from the hot zones I thought it would be mandatory for me to wear a mask all the time. I found out by talking to the nurses that I worked with that I only needed to wear them when 6ft couldn't be achieved. SO we wore them when we were going through employee TSA (it's a tiny room) and then when we were actually greeting the passengers because some of them needed help filing out the questionaire , other than that we would spread out and we didn't need the mask, I would put it back on if a flight arrived with a lot of people that were walking past me, but the nurses never did, only for the two close situations I described above.
> Again, I don't think Disney will make mask wearing mandatory, I will wear it when I see I need it at the parks, but if I'm walking around and I can keep my distance from others I won't
> It's all a matter of learning HOW to wear it and what to do and not do.
> Publix didn't require employees to wear masks   until last week when I believe 3 employees were tested positive, I went yesterday and there was an employee not only with her mask under her nose but constantly touching WHILE stocking fruit. It makes it worse sometimes, there is more touching with the mask because people are uncomfortable and fidget with it. So if you chose to wear a mask learn how to put it on, off and store it properly, or else it's just worse.
> I asked the nurses I worked with what is the main thing to do and it is to constantly wash your hands and don't touch your face



That is because the mask recommendation from CDC is for when proper social distancing can't be followed, which is under 6ft for 15 mins or more.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> That is because the mask recommendation from CDC is for when proper social distancing can't be followed, which is under 6ft for 15 mins or more.


exactly


----------



## cdurham1

The technology for rapid testing exists already.  I wonder if Disney has ordered any of these machines -

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/rapid...est-provide-results-minutes/story?id=69875037
I don't know what testing costs would be like for a high volume place like WDW, but this could be interesting.  Maybe you could carry results with you that shows you tested negative within the last 48 hours or something to be allowed entrance to the park.

It would be a logistical nightmare and huge expense for Disney, but it could make the experience in the parks much more normal.

I don't know what their internal marketing/forecasts show, but if people are hesitant to come to the parks out of fear other people may have it, this would be a confidence booster.


----------



## armerida

My friend texted me this yesterday about her sister’s Halloween party in October...the info was from a phone CM but still found it interesting...


----------



## C&Jx2

armerida said:


> My friend texted me this yesterday about her sister’s Halloween party in October...the info was from a phone CM but still found it interesting...
> View attachment 492273


I find that hard to believe... But I’ve been surprised before so...


----------



## Farro

C&Jx2 said:


> I find that hard to believe... But I’ve been surprised before so...



CM probably meant that Halloween Party may not happen this year, not parks will not open this year.

If Disney decides not to open parks this year then they are being the most overly-cautious company on the planet!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

armerida said:


> My friend texted me this yesterday about her sister’s Halloween party in October...the info was from a phone CM but still found it interesting...
> View attachment 492273



It says pretty clearly when you purchase tickets for the Halloween party that they are nonrefundable. I’ve never asked for a refund on such tickets, so I don’t know if they bend that rule frequently, but I would think they wouldn’t.

“They always let me cancel this tix though” sounds wrong- and more than just grammatically. 

If this actually happened, sounds like maybe a CM was  making an easier excuse to get the guest off the phone than just giving her a hard no.


----------



## armerida

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> It says pretty clearly when you purchase tickets for the Halloween party that they are nonrefundable. I’ve never asked for a refund on such tickets, so I don’t know if they bend that rule frequently, but I would think they wouldn’t.
> 
> “They always let me cancel this tix though” sounds wrong.
> 
> If this actually happened, sounds like maybe a CM was  making an easier excuse to get the guest off the phone than just giving her a hard no.


I didn’t realize the tickets are non-refundable; sounds like you may be right about that then. Haha I guess my friend is very persuasive if she’s gotten them refunded in the past!


----------



## ruthies12

For more news from Phone CM's- I've been helping a friend of my mom's plan a trip with her grandkids which is scheduled for June 1st and she emailed me yesterday that she called Disney and the girl on the phone told her they were "opening on May 16th for sure" and that her trip was a "definite go."


----------



## charmed59

yulilin3 said:


> Phase 1 has already been announced (if by Phase 1 you mean the Governor's/Mayor) and face masks are encouraged but not mandatory. Both DeSantis and Mayor Demmings have said that all the theme parks have basically free reign on when and how to open, they will not mandate anything from them.



They did announce phase one, it has not started yet.  We have yet to see if the phase one recommendations will work to 1) keep the hospitalization rates within a workable range, 2) keep those in the workforce (shop keepers and waiters) safe, 3)get the general population to feel comfortable taking advantage of the new services.

If they don’t work the recommendations will need tweaking.  

Though Disney has free reign, I can’t see them being less strict than the community around them.  If June 1st rolls around and Orlando is freeing restaurants to 50% capacity I can’t see Disney opening restaurants in parks with full capacity.   If when Disney open hair salons are not open I don’t see Disney opening BBB.  If movie theaters are still closed by edict in Florida when Disney opens I can’t see them opening theaters inside the park.


----------



## ruthies12

To throw my 2 cents into the mask debate- I think Disney will recommend but not require EXCEPT on magical express and bus transport, I could easily see them requiring them in those enclosed spaces and having disposable ones to hand out to those getting on the bus if they don't have one.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Farro said:


> CM probably meant that Halloween Party may not happen this year, not parks will not open this year.
> 
> If Disney decides not to open parks this year then they are being the most overly-cautious company on the planet!


THIS. 

I wouldn’t be surprised if parties and festivals were cancelled for the rest of the year.  I’ve read on another Disney forum that the epcot festivals would not be happening at all this year, and I would imagine that the after-hours parties will be discontinued as well.


----------



## woody337

ruthies12 said:


> To throw my 2 cents into the mask debate- I think Disney will recommend but not require EXCEPT on magical express and bus transport, I could easily see them requiring them in those enclosed spaces and having disposable ones to hand out to those getting on the bus if they don't have one.


That seems very logical and I could see that happening in more places around the park


----------



## Farro

ruthies12 said:


> To throw my 2 cents into the mask debate- I think Disney will recommend but not require EXCEPT on magical express and bus transport, I could easily see them requiring them in those enclosed spaces and having disposable ones to hand out to those getting on the bus if they don't have one.



I could live with that.

Although by the time I go either it won't be an issue anymore or we'll all be welded into our homes.


----------



## ruthies12

With most airlines requiring the masks I just can't see Disney not requiring them on the magical express.  I think they may also have boxes of disposable masks at the entrances to stores and other indoor places as a strong recommendation kinda thing.  I really don't think they would force guests to wear them in outdoor spaces but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Searc

More examples of why you should not believe phone CM's.


----------



## TomServo27

ruthies12 said:


> With most airlines requiring the masks I just can't see Disney not requiring them on the magical express.  I think they may also have boxes of disposable masks at the entrances to stores and other indoor places as a strong recommendation kinda thing.  I really don't think they would force guests to wear them in outdoor spaces but that's just my opinion.


It’s been suggested on here that masks be required indoors and in queues. Seems a reasonable compromise.


----------



## whiporee

The problem with recommending masks is that it sets up inter-guest conflict.  I think they’ll want to make it purely guest choice, with no official stance one way or the other so if you’re complaining about it,  it’s a matter of others not making your choice as opposed to ignoring official suggestions.


----------



## Farro

whiporee said:


> The problem with recommending masks is that it sets up inter-guest conflict.  I think they’ll want to make it purely guest choice, with no official stance one way or the other so if you’re complaining about it,  it’s a matter of others not making your choice as opposed to ignoring official suggestions.



If they don't make it mandatory and those who choose to wear masks think they aren't going to be able to control the dirty looks or comments to those who choose not to wear masks, then those people should stay home.

I actually hope they either don't say anything, or make mandatory. Not "recommended" - agreeing with what you said.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

whiporee said:


> The problem with recommending masks is that it sets up inter-guest conflict.  I think they’ll want to make it purely guest choice, with no official stance one way or the other so if you’re complaining about it,  it’s a matter of others not making your choice as opposed to ignoring official suggestions.


i can see it now, a sneeze or a cough in the wrong direction and CMs will be breaking up a brawl


----------



## Disneyfan754321

WDWTRAVELLER said:


> I would think that they will open the parks and hotels at the same time


Yes i know..  but what would assure me entrance into a park


----------



## gottalovepluto

ChipnDaleRule said:


> i can see it now, a sneeze or a cough in the wrong direction and CMs will be breaking up a brawl


Anyone scared of catching it isn’t gonna brawl with someone sneezing or coughing. They’ll scream family un-friendly words at them from 6 feet away and then whisk their party away so the cougher doesn’t come after them


----------



## LSUmiss

armerida said:


> My friend texted me this yesterday about her sister’s Halloween party in October...the info was from a phone CM but still found it interesting...
> View attachment 492273


A coupe years ago, I had trouble getting the regular phone CM to cancel Halloween tickets, but once transferred to guest relations or something (don’t recall) was able to cancel them. Point is that phone cm probably couldn’t cancel them but didn’t offer to transfer to someone who could/would. As far as the rest of the info, think it’s was just her opinion.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Yes i know..  but what would assure me entrance into a park


Nothing. Even possession of a ticket you bought a minute before does not guarantee you entrance to a Disney park. You can hedge your bets by booking an on-site hotel but that’s pretty much all you can do (aside from being first through the park gate in the morning and not leaving the park).

If that’s not an uncertainty you can deal with I would shy away from booking until we get ideas of what the capacity constraints are upon opening.


----------



## C&Jx2

This all has me so up and down... The worst emotional rollercoaster ever! Sometimes I’m like “yes! I think we’ll be good by June 20!” And then I read more and I’m like, “ughhh...This isn’t going to work out.”


----------



## CvilleDiane

C&Jx2 said:


> This all has me so up and down... The worst emotional rollercoaster ever! Sometimes I’m like “yes! I think we’ll be good by June 20!” And then I read more and I’m like, “ughhh...This isn’t going to work out.”



Me too! I have canceled a trip arriving June 6 and one arriving June 28. Hoping for August now!!


----------



## npatellye

gottalovepluto said:


> Nothing. Even possession of a ticket you bought a minute before does not guarantee you entrance to a Disney park. You can hedge your bets by booking an on-site hotel but that’s pretty much all you can do (aside from being first through the park gate in the morning and not leaving the park).
> 
> If that’s not an uncertainty you can deal with I would shy away from booking until we get ideas of what the capacity constraints are upon opening.


This. And possibly having a meal reservation in the park or an AP. It’s probably going to be similar to what they do on busy days when they hit capacity. I don’t know the exact rules as to who gets in but I know being on site with an AP or multi-day ticket increases the chances of getting in at certain levels.


----------



## C&Jx2

CvilleDiane said:


> Me too! I have canceled a trip arriving June 6 and one arriving June 28. Hoping for August now!!


I hope you get to go!

I want to get excited and read blogs, and watch YouTube, but I just can’t.
Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## LSUmiss

whiporee said:


> The problem with recommending masks is that it sets up inter-guest conflict.  I think they’ll want to make it purely guest choice, with no official stance one way or the other so if you’re complaining about it,  it’s a matter of others not making your choice as opposed to ignoring official suggestions.


I think the worst part of that is ppl should mind their business! Wdw is plenty large enough that you can stay away from someone who chose not to wear a mask.


----------



## NWOhiogal

LSUmiss said:


> I think the worst part of that is ppl should mind their business! Wdw is plenty large enough that you can stay away from someone who chose not to wear a mask.



Not in Magic Kingdom. That place gets really crowded, and when it does, there's nowhere to go to get away from people.  One asymptomatic person walks in with COVID not wearing a mask, and 100+ people walk out with it. They get on a bus, an airplane, go home, and by that time you might be up to a thousand infections. No treatment, no cure, no vaccine. Big risk.


----------



## TDSAXX

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone scared of catching it isn’t gonna brawl with someone sneezing or coughing. They’ll scream family un-friendly words at them from 6 feet away and then whisk their party away so the cougher doesn’t come after them


The new FP, just sneeze your way to the front of the line.


----------



## NWOhiogal

TomServo27 said:


> It’s been suggested on here that masks be required indoors and in queues. Seems a reasonable compromise.



Queues, OK. Indoors? At the gift shops and attractions that makes sense, but obviously you aren't going to be able to wear a mask and eat in the restaurants. Not sure what they're going to do about that.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

NWOhiogal said:


> Not in Magic Kingdom. That place gets really crowded, and when it does, there's nowhere to go to get away from people.  One asymptomatic person walks in with COVID not wearing a mask, and 100+ people walk out with it. They get on a bus, an airplane, go home, and by that time you might be up to a thousand infections. No treatment, no cure, no vaccine. Big risk.


Guessing you’re not booking soon?


----------



## Brianstl

I really don’t think, with maybe the exception of the first few days, that parks maxing out at the lower capacity numbers is going to be an issue.  I think early to mid June is the right call for opening the parks, but I just question how many people are going to be going.  

I think they will have enough to make it worth their while to reopen, but I think crowds will be low and only slowly build.  The economy is going to be just as much of a drag on attendance as the virus and the economy’s impact will be longer lasting on attendance.


----------



## TomServo27

NWOhiogal said:


> Queues, OK. Indoors? At the gift shops and attractions that makes sense, but obviously you aren't going to be able to wear a mask and eat in the restaurants. Not sure what they're going to do about that.


I think common sense dictates you can take them off while eating indoors or outdoors.


----------



## NWOhiogal

Cdn Jeff said:


> Guessing you’re not booking soon?



Actually I booked over the weekend for early October.  The airfares were so low I couldn't resist.   My thinking is that when WDW opens back up it will be at a drastically reduced capacity, which will make MK a LOT more pleasant than when I went last year and it was shoulder-to-shoulder just about everywhere.  If it doesn't look worth it I'll just cancel and wait. Also, by October I think there'll at least be widespread testing available, which is the biggest problem right now: there's no way to know who has it. If we know that, it'll make travel a lot easier.


----------



## LSUmiss

NWOhiogal said:


> Not in Magic Kingdom. That place gets really crowded, and when it does, there's nowhere to go to get away from people.  One asymptomatic person walks in with COVID not wearing a mask, and 100+ people walk out with it. They get on a bus, an airplane, go home, and by that time you might be up to a thousand infections. No treatment, no cure, no vaccine. Big risk.


Disagree with the limited capacity proposal. Masks are not a replacement for social distancing. Disney will not be able to open until mass gatherings like sports, concerts, etc are allowed if they cannot assure someone level social distancing.
ETA: Wear an n95 mask if you’re concerned about infection. Take personal responsibility for your own safety & don’t rely on Disney or other ppl to keep you safe.


----------



## epcotobsessed

I'm sure most CMs are well-meaning but on our very first trip back in 2008ish I booked the Caribbean Beach Resort because the lovely CM I spoke with assured me that we could walk to Epcot from there. I enjoy reading this thread, and I don't even mind the speculation, but I add this for what it's worth.


----------



## gottalovepluto

epcotobsessed said:


> I'm sure most CMs are well-meaning but on our very first trip back in 2008ish I booked the Caribbean Beach Resort because the lovely CM I spoke with assured me that we could walk to Epcot from there. I enjoy reading this thread, and I don't even mind the speculation, but I add this for what it's worth.


Holy smokes! That would have been a system shock!


----------



## yankeesfan123

TomServo27 said:


> I think common sense dictates you can take them off while eating indoors or outdoors.


A lifeguard CM made a public comment during the Orange County task force call asking whether he or she would be able to take off her mask if he or she had to jump into the water to save someone.. said he or she didn’t want to drown because of wearing the mask...

Apparently common sense doesn’t exist.


----------



## SierraT

I know not Disney, but Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria are allowing resort reservations from May 21.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yankeesfan123 said:


> A lifeguard CM made a public comment during the Orange County task force call asking whether he or she would be able to take off her mask if he or she had to jump into the water to save someone.. said he or she didn’t want to drown because of wearing the mask...
> 
> Apparently common sense doesn’t exist.


While on the surface the comment appears crazy it’s not. The comment about drowning is after the initial dunk when they would come up for air because they wouldn’t be able to get any. Time would be wasted getting their mask off at some point instead of focused solely on rescue operations. Life guards in masks is idiotic but I can see a politician declaring it because they didn’t think it through all the way.


----------



## yulilin3

NWOhiogal said:


> Not in Magic Kingdom. That place gets really crowded, and when it does, there's nowhere to go to get away from people.  One asymptomatic person walks in with COVID not wearing a mask, and 100+ people walk out with it. They get on a bus, an airplane, go home, and by that time you might be up to a thousand infections. No treatment, no cure, no vaccine. Big risk.


disagree with you. I have gotten away from people on NYE at WDW inside the parks. It's not that hard on a regular crowded day, it'll be even easier if they implement some sort of capacity


----------



## gottalovepluto

SierraT said:


> I know not Disney, but Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoris are allowing resort reservations from May 21.


Is this a change?


----------



## SierraT

gottalovepluto said:


> Is this a change?


I really don’t know the answer to that.  I was just curious if they were allowing bookings at all.


----------



## Palendat

LSUmiss said:


> I think the worst part of that is ppl should mind their business! Wdw is plenty large enough that you can stay away from someone who chose not to wear a mask.



I think the next few weeks of gradual opening will answer a lot of questions.  If we see an uptick in cases of Covid, then more steps will be necessary when Disneyworld opens back up, which could include mandatory masks.  If at that point, they decide masks are required, masks are required.  If you won't / don't want to, don't go.  Plain and simple.  Regardless of whether YOU think it makes a difference or not.


----------



## epcotobsessed

gottalovepluto said:


> Holy smokes! That would have been a system shock!


It was definitely annoying but we didn't really understand how close we could have been had we been staying at BC, YC, etc. After we stayed at BC for the first time, I just laughed. It *does* look like CBR and Epcot are walkable if you look at a map, but CMs should be have a list of which resorts are walkable to which parks!


----------



## LSUmiss

Palendat said:


> I think the next few weeks of gradual opening will answer a lot of questions.  If we see an uptick in cases of Covid, then more steps will be necessary when Disneyworld opens back up, which could include mandatory masks.  If at that point, they decide masks are required, masks are required.  If you won't / don't want to, don't go.  Plain and simple.  Regardless of whether YOU think it makes a difference or not.


I don’t think they should open if there is an uptick in cases. And there are ppl who won’t go (us included). Disney will have to decide if they will have enough guests to make the parks profitable with those willing to go under those conditions. I don’t think they’ll make them mandatory since they aren’t required in the state of Fl.


----------



## TomServo27

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think they should open if there is an uptick in cases. And there are ppl who won’t go (us included). Disney will have to decide if they will have enough guests to make the parks profitable with those willing to go under those conditions. I don’t think they’ll make them mandatory since they aren’t required in the state of Fl.


Also the pr hit they would take if there is an uptick. If Disney opened when the general perception is things are getting worse there would a lot bad press.


----------



## Aurora0427

whiporee said:


> Only theoretically, and only from the New York media. (lest anyone think my hats are all red, I'm a lifelong liberal commie Democrat. And a former reporter).  I think the vast majority of people in this country are TIRED of this thing, and they aren't going to punish any company perceived to be moving forward, unless there are dramatic consequences. A lot of deaths or hospitalizations, not just increased cases. If that happens, all bets are off. But I think the general reaction from the public is moving towards an acceptance of this thing and away from avoidance of it, and by the time Disney opens, that will be even more pronounced.



Even Californians are starting to revolt.... there were 2500-3000 people at a protest in Huntington Beach, and there are a lot of silent protestors leaving home. Anxiously awaiting any Disneyland updates and hoping we get out of phase 1 really soon.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Even Californians are starting to revolt.... there were 2500-3000 people at a protest in Huntington Beach, and there are a lot of silent protestors leaving home. Anxiously awaiting any Disneyland updates and hoping we get out of phase 1 really soon.


Governor said yesterday we’re “days not weeks” away from some loosening, but we’ll have to keep social distancing. I doubt it will be much but hopefully it will be noticeable.


----------



## TropicalDIS

yulilin3 said:


> disagree with you. I have gotten away from people on NYE at WDW inside the parks. It's not that hard on a regular crowded day, it'll be even easier if they implement some sort of capacity



It's alot harder to do at MK than it is at Epcot or AK. The stroller crowd alone in Fantasyland seems impossible to get away from.


----------



## mmackeymouse

armerida said:


> My friend texted me this yesterday about her sister’s Halloween party in October...the info was from a phone CM but still found it interesting...
> View attachment 492273





So I have no explanation for this other than sometimes conversations happen differently than they are conveyed to us. I have a hard time believing that a CM would actively tell a guest things may not re-open this year.

With your friend's sister, it could be that she asked, "Hey are you going to be open before January?" and the CM responded that there would be an announcement this week that would address that, and the friend's sister sort of just embellished on that. 

It could also be that she asked the CM about cancelling, and the CM said that an announcement would be made about the rest of this year. Perhaps the CM meant the schedule, the special events, etc, but the friend's sister assumed that it was about if they were even opening at all. There easily could have some confusion there. 


Regardless of all this, I do hope that IF the Halloween party isn't cancelled, which I think they will be. But, if they aren't, I hope Disney does the right thing and allows cancellation of those tickets. Yes, I KNOW that when it was purchased, it says it is non-refundable. I know, "them's the rules." But, this is clearly an extenuating circumstance. If someone doesn't feel comfortable coming to Disney because of the virus, that's understandable. Maybe tickets were purchased for 65+ family members who won't be coming. I think Disney should probably practice some grace on that front.


----------



## EveDallas

cdurham1 said:


> The technology for rapid testing exists already.  I wonder if Disney has ordered any of these machines -
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/rapid...est-provide-results-minutes/story?id=69875037
> I don't know what testing costs would be like for a high volume place like WDW, but this could be interesting.  Maybe you could carry results with you that shows you tested negative within the last 48 hours or something to be allowed entrance to the park.
> 
> It would be a logistical nightmare and huge expense for Disney, but it could make the experience in the parks much more normal.
> 
> I don't know what their internal marketing/forecasts show, but if people are hesitant to come to the parks out of fear other people may have it, this would be a confidence booster.



This is what would be a deal breaker for me. No way am I spending $$$$ on my vacation to possibly be turned away due to a test that may or may not be accurate.


----------



## marinejjh

gottalovepluto said:


> Governor said yesterday we’re “days not weeks” away from some loosening, but we’ll have to keep social distancing. I doubt it will be much but hopefully it will be noticeable.


I think most states are days not weeks. Look at Michigan yesterday and the amount of armed people that got into the statehouse. Most governors dont want it to escalate to that point.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Sandusky is planning on Cedar Point to remain closed through at least late June.

https://nbc24-com.cdn.ampproject.or...to-compensate-for-delayed-cedar-point-opening
San Diego parks plan openings, in a few months...

https://www.micechat.com/258485-breaking-news-san-diego-theme-parks-devise-reopening-plans/


----------



## Jrb1979

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Sandusky is planning on Cedar Point to remain closed through at least late June.
> 
> https://nbc24-com.cdn.ampproject.or...to-compensate-for-delayed-cedar-point-opening
> San Diego parks plan openings, in a few months...
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/258485-breaking-news-san-diego-theme-parks-devise-reopening-plans/


People aren't going to be happy to see that masks and temp checks for guests and employees are part of the San Diego theme park reopening plans.


----------



## SDDatNightFan

Long time lurker, first time poster.  I hope everybody is keeping sane.  I think the NBA is a big concern here.  Disney is going to need a win on the earnings call and I would imagine this is probably it.  The NBA bubble being at WWOS will probably lead to, IMO, one of two scenarios.  1 - no parks open until the NBA is done so that Joe Schmo doesn't cough on Lebron's foie gras.  2 - Sven Finn Flynn was right and it's MK area only to keep the hoi poloi as far from Steph Curry's curry as possible.  Apparently I am hungry and not feeling to hopeful of parks in the next 60 days.  Oh, and masks suck.  Cue the "no mask or no go" chant.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SDDatNightFan said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.  I hope everybody is keeping sane.  I think the NBA is a big concern here.  Disney is going to need a win on the earnings call and I would imagine this is probably it.  The NBA bubble being at WWOS will probably lead to, IMO, one of two scenarios.  1 - no parks open until the NBA is done so that Joe Schmo doesn't cough on Lebron's foie gras.  2 - *Sven Finn Flynn *was right and it's MK area only to keep the hoi poloi as far from Steph Curry's curry as possible.  Apparently I am hungry and not feeling to hopeful of parks in the next 60 days.  Oh, and masks suck.  Cue the "no mask or no go" chant.



 at the bolded/underlined...


----------



## Mit88

SDDatNightFan said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.  I hope everybody is keeping sane.  I think the NBA is a big concern here.  Disney is going to need a win on the earnings call and I would imagine this is probably it.  The NBA bubble being at WWOS will probably lead to, IMO, one of two scenarios.  1 - no parks open until the NBA is done so that Joe Schmo doesn't cough on Lebron's foie gras.  2 - Sven Finn Flynn was right and it's MK area only to keep the hoi poloi as far from Steph Curry's curry as possible.  Apparently I am hungry and not feeling to hopeful of parks in the next 60 days.  Oh, and masks suck.  Cue the "no mask or no go" chant.



These players are supposed to be isolated before and after games anyway, so I dont see how it would matter if the parks were open and also the NBA season goes on at WWoS. Give the players their own resort, wherever that may be and just have that closed off to the general public


----------



## cakebaker

SDDatNightFan said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster.  I hope everybody is keeping sane.  I think the NBA is a big concern here.  Disney is going to need a win on the earnings call and I would imagine this is probably it.  The NBA bubble being at WWOS will probably lead to, IMO, one of two scenarios.  1 - no parks open until the NBA is done so that Joe Schmo doesn't cough on Lebron's foie gras.  2 - Sven Finn Flynn was right and it's MK area only to keep the hoi poloi as far from Steph Curry's curry as possible.  Apparently I am hungry and not feeling to hopeful of parks in the next 60 days.  Oh, and masks suck.  Cue the "no mask or no go" chant.


If they host the NBA, I don’t think players are going to be visiting the parks. I’m guessing it’s going to be very limited as to who comes with them and they don’t roam the parks. I think Sven whoever puts out a new prediction every time the last one looks like it’s going to be wrong.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> People aren't going to be happy to see that masks and temp checks for guests and employees are part of the San Diego theme park reopening plans.



It is only plans and whats being talked about nothing set in stone, plus they are planning for stage 3 which is months away for them.


----------



## Jrb1979

jlwhitney said:


> It is only plans and whats being talked about nothing set in stone, plus they are planning for stage 3 which is months away for them.


The parks themselves put those plans out. Its not the same as the task force of Orlando.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> The parks themselves put those plans out. Its not the same as the task force of Orlando.



It is still nothing set in stone, the parks in CA are trying to find anyway to try and get to open before stage 4 also.

Also they can be putting ideas out to get feedback.


----------



## SierraT

So has there been any additional updates related to operation today?


----------



## rteetz

Take it to the community board friends, not here.


----------



## Jrb1979

SierraT said:


> So has there been any additional updates related to operation today?


Yeah did you miss what the San Diego parks put out for what their measures are going to be? Its a good indicator of what Disney will probably put in place. I can't see Disney putting in less stricter measures.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


----------



## Runnsally

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


Yes


----------



## TomServo27

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


I’d say plan ski vacation. Safest trip possible since everyone will be wearing masks and goggles.


----------



## chad_1138

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


Honestly, I would wait until we hear official word from Disney.  We have a trip the first half of July.  As of now we are planning to go.  Once we hear specifics, we will make our final decision.


----------



## CalSea12

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


We had an early July trip booked... we decided to move it (at least for now) to October. Instead in July, I am hoping to go to Arizona to visit my mom and Sedona


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?



I told my husband last night that if we were planning a vacation this summer it would be in the mountains. I have no desire to be in any type of crowded place right now. I want open spaces and fresh air.


----------



## Mit88

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


If even the possibility of having to wear a mask is a definitive no-go for you, then I’d say cancel. But I’m guessing we’re very close to getting an official announcement FROM Disney regarding the procedures. Seems like last week was the crack of the dam and either this upcoming week or the following week we’ll get something official, or close to from all the Florida parks.


----------



## Aurora0427

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?



If you’re going to Florida, yes. Don’t come to California.... we will still have restrictions in July! Go to Rosemary Beach in the Florida panhandle. Most gorgeous beach ever!!!!


----------



## cakebaker

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


It depends. Do you want to go to WDW if any changes are ones you can live with? If so, wait for Disney to make an announcement. All the talk you’re reading is pure conjecture. None of us have a clue what they’re going to do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


Any chance you can book both refundable? That’s my go to move right now.


----------



## koszmok

Hi I have a couple of thoughts I`d like to share here....

- I`m curious.... everyone is hung up on masks. What about bag check? The virus spread on surfaces (maybe even more than in the air). So when security touches EVERYTHING in an infected person bag picking up a virus and touches again EVERYTHING in the next person`s bag than  in the next person`s bag than in the next person`s bag.... would be much worst. 

-Or when you touch anything in the park with virus on it than touch your mask with the virus when want to have a drink which you should in the Florida heat quite frequently is a bigger risk (I drink in every 5-10 min)... Getting  dehydrated is a much bigger risk.  In my opinion wearing a mask in a heat in a theme park settings would cost more harm than good. I can hardly do a shopping run wearing a mask and I live in London, UK.

-The park shouldn`t be open until they can open normally. 

-If Disney allows you to cancel in every case when you want to and won`t force you to take your holiday than it should be your decision to take the chance to go or not.

-If you are afraid of the virus stay at home or go some place else.

-If I make my choice to go I don`t want to be forced to wear mask because some other park goers is afraid.

-To go on Holiday is not a MUST it` a CHOICE. Other people fears shouldn`t affect one WDW experience 

-Making the experience miserable is not acceptable. Some people save up for years to get to WDW. Offering a reduced and not complete experience it`s not fair. If you worried just stay at home. That`s it.

-I don`t see kids to be forced to wear mask when they go to school (in Europe in some country already opened back schools)


I`m sorry If the above seems random my first language in not English.


----------



## Lewisc

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


Yes.


----------



## cakebaker

koszmok said:


> I`m curious.... everyone is hung up on masks. What about bag check? The virus spread on surfaces (maybe even more than in the air). So when security touches EVERYTHING in an infected person bag picking up a virus and touches again EVERYTHING in the next person`s bag than in the next person`s bag than in the next person`s bag.... would be much worst.


That occurred to me and my solution is to go bagless. We don't need to pack a home away from home to enter the parks. I realize others have things that they must be bring in, but this works for us. The only solution I have is that you stop after entering and wipe down the items in your bag. Time consuming, but there you are.



koszmok said:


> The park shouldn`t be open until they can open normally.


If by normal, you mean back to the way it was pre-virus, they'd probably never open.



koszmok said:


> If I make my choice to go I don`t want to be forced to wear mask because some other park goers is afraid.


It has nothing to do with other park goers being afraid. Disney is going to set the rules, not guests. Honestly, I'm really tired of people saying that being sensible and cautious is being afraid. It's no more fair than those who do want more safety measures in place calling others reckless and willing to put people at risk. Btw, I'm not in favor of masks and I don't think they're going to be mandatory. Just sick of the insults. But if they do require them, we'll adjust and go. 



koszmok said:


> Making the experience miserable is not acceptable. Some people save up for years to get to WDW. Offering a reduced and not complete experience it`s not fair. If you worried just stay at home. That`s it.


The same could be said for those who think some changes would make the experience miserable. If you don't like them, stay home. That's it.



koszmok said:


> I don`t see kids to be forced to wear mask when they go to school (in Europe in some country already opened back schools)


We're not back in school here yet. We don't know what schools will do or what conditions will be like. Lots of schools are discussing now what measures they will put in place.


----------



## yulilin3

koszmok said:


> Hi I have a couple of thoughts I`d like to share here....
> 
> - I`m curious.... everyone is hung up on masks. What about bag check? The virus spread on surfaces (maybe even more than in the air). So when security touches EVERYTHING in an infected person bag picking up a virus and touches again EVERYTHING in the next person`s bag than  in the next person`s bag than in the next person`s bag.... would be much worst.
> 
> -Or when you touch anything in the park with virus on it than touch your mask with the virus when want to have a drink which you should in the Florida heat quite frequently is a bigger risk (I drink in every 5-10 min)... Getting  dehydrated is a much bigger risk.  In my opinion wearing a mask in a heat in a theme park settings would cost more harm than good. I can hardly do a shopping run wearing a mask and I live in London, UK.
> 
> -The park shouldn`t be open until they can open normally.
> 
> -If Disney allows you to cancel in every case when you want to and won`t force you to take your holiday than it should be your decision to take the chance to go or not.
> 
> -If you are afraid of the virus stay at home or go some place else.
> 
> -If I make my choice to go I don`t want to be forced to wear mask because some other park goers is afraid.
> 
> -To go on Holiday is not a MUST it` a CHOICE. Other people fears shouldn`t affect one WDW experience
> 
> -Making the experience miserable is not acceptable. Some people save up for years to get to WDW. Offering a reduced and not complete experience it`s not fair. If you worried just stay at home. That`s it.
> 
> -I don`t see kids to be forced to wear mask when they go to school (in Europe in some country already opened back schools)
> 
> 
> I`m sorry If the above seems random my first language in not English.


They can sanitize their gloves after each bag, they also use a stick now to move things around the inside of bag without having to stick their hand in,  I'm sure they're thinking about every aspect of experience from the moment people cross the wdw arch on the road


----------



## jlwhitney

koszmok said:


> Hi I have a couple of thoughts I`d like to share here....
> 
> - I`m curious.... everyone is hung up on masks. What about bag check? The virus spread on surfaces (maybe even more than in the air). So when security touches EVERYTHING in an infected person bag picking up a virus and touches again EVERYTHING in the next person`s bag than  in the next person`s bag than in the next person`s bag.... would be much worst.
> 
> -Or when you touch anything in the park with virus on it than touch your mask with the virus when want to have a drink which you should in the Florida heat quite frequently is a bigger risk (I drink in every 5-10 min)... Getting  dehydrated is a much bigger risk.  In my opinion wearing a mask in a heat in a theme park settings would cost more harm than good. I can hardly do a shopping run wearing a mask and I live in London, UK.



The hard part with that is they know it lives on surfaces for a period of time, they don't know how likely transmission occurs, it is not the most common way. The most common way is being repeatably exposed to the virus in a small period of time.  Plus it comes down to wash your hands don't touch your face. We can't go through life avoiding touching everything.


----------



## vinotinto

koszmok said:


> -The park shouldn`t be open until they can open normally.



It's very unlikely that they will reopen without at least *some* measures in place. We are not expecting "normality" to return...possibly not until next year...possibly not until 2022...


----------



## vinotinto

I keep seeing allusions to "fear." Why should Disney put measures in place? If you are "afraid" to catch this virus, you should not go.

It's not as simple as that. My family is not concerned at all about catching the virus. My DH is a healthcare worker and has seen multiple patients with COVID that were not yet diagnosed with COVID when he saw them, but were diagnosed once they were admitted. We have all been just fine. We are under 65, we are not in any of the high risk groups, we live 1500+ miles away from family members that are high risk, and we lead a healthy lifestyle.

But, I completely believe that measures have to be put into place because I would not want anyone visiting WDW to become an asymptomatic carrier and bring the virus back to the most vulnerable people in their community. And this is not something Disney is going to compromise. And they are not going to wait until the "virus goes away," or until there's "a vaccine," or "treatments" because that is not a solution that will allow them to open this year.

They are going to put measures in place, but guests will have to help in creating a culture of effectiveness. One measure by itself will do little. But, multiple measures together will effectively reduce the chance of transmitting the virus. Guests will have to pay attention to social distance guidelines in the park. They will have to wash hands frequently and use sanitizer. They will have to comply with any guidelines regarding mask use.

Over the past few weeks, we have been wearing masks on a regular basis. My DH walks to the hospital and he wears his mask all the way from home to the hospital, all day there, and back home, and he is very sensitive to heat and has not had any issues (and today's high in ATL is 85).  If Disney requires masks, we will put on our masks to protect those around us.  If Disney makes masks optional, we will likely not wear them because the point of the mask is to have everyone wear their mask to protect those around them.


----------



## koszmok

I`m afraid I don`t know how to replay separately so I just write down my answers within the quote 




cakebaker said:


> That occurred to me and my solution is to go bagless. We don't need to pack a home away from home to enter the parks. I realize others have things that they must be bring in, but this works for us. The only solution I have is that you stop after entering and wipe down the items in your bag. Time consuming, but there you are.
> 
> _*You just can`t wipe down everything. Soft surfaces can`t be wipe down. I`d be so happy If I could go to the parks without bag. Unfortunately I can`t....*_
> 
> 
> If by normal, you mean back to the way it was pre-virus, they'd probably never open.
> 
> *This virus can mutate and be as mild as the other corona viruses which cause common cold. Vaccine can be find. Yes, it takes time but we will go back pre-virus. (In a personal note I do not think this virus is that horrendous)*
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with other park goers being afraid. Disney is going to set the rules, not guests. Honestly, I'm really tired of people saying that being sensible and cautious is being afraid. It's no more fair than those who do want more safety measures in place calling others reckless and willing to put people at risk. Btw, I'm not in favor of masks and I don't think they're going to be mandatory. Just sick of the insults. But if they do require them, we'll adjust and go.
> 
> 
> The same could be said for those who think some changes would make the experience miserable. If you don't like them, stay home. That's it.
> 
> *I meant wearing a face mask in a heat and humidity would make me miserable.*
> 
> 
> We're not back in school here yet. We don't know what schools will do or what conditions will be like. Lots of schools are discussing now what measures they will put in place.



*Yes, but in Europe we are and kids are not wearing mask.

I don`t see the point to argue just wanted to share my thoughts. Clearly I don`t know how to answer properly anyways    Have a lovely Sunday everyone!*


----------



## cakebaker

koszmok said:


> I`m afraid I don`t know how to replay separately so I just write down my answers within the quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, but in Europe we are and kids are not wearing mask.
> 
> I don`t see the point to argue just wanted to share my thoughts. Clearly I don`t know how to answer properly anyways    Have a lovely Sunday everyone!*



You actually answer quite clearly, no problems at all! Much better than I would ever be able to do in whatever your language is. There is absolutely no need to argue, exchanging thoughts and different opinions is always good.


----------



## KBoopaloo

vinotinto said:


> I keep seeing allusions to "fear." Why should Disney put measures in place? If you are "afraid" to catch this virus, you should not go.
> 
> It's not as simple as that. My family is not concerned at all about catching the virus. My DH is a healthcare worker and has seen multiple patients with COVID that were not yet diagnosed with COVID when he saw them, but were diagnosed once they were admitted. We have all been just fine. We are under 65, we are not in any of the high risk groups, we live 1500+ miles away from family members that are high risk, and we lead a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> But, I completely believe that measures have to be put into place because I would not want anyone visiting WDW to become an asymptomatic carrier and bring the virus back to the most vulnerable people in their community. And this is not something Disney is going to compromise. And they are not going to wait until the "virus goes away," or until there's "a vaccine," or "treatments" because that is not a solution that will allow them to open this year.
> 
> They are going to put measures in place, but guests will have to help in creating a culture of effectiveness. One measure by itself will do little. But, multiple measures together will effectively reduce the chance of transmitting the virus. Guests will have to pay attention to social distance guidelines in the park. They will have to wash hands frequently and use sanitizer. They will have to comply with any guidelines regarding mask use.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, we have been wearing masks on a regular basis. My DH walks to the hospital and he wears his mask all the way from home to the hospital, all day there, and back home, and he is very sensitive to heat and has not had any issues (and today's high in ATL is 85).  If Disney requires masks, we will put on our masks to protect those around us.  If Disney makes masks optional, we will likely not wear them because the point of the mask is to have everyone wear their mask to protect those around them.


For me it is all of what you said here AND guests doing their part to protect the cast members who are the ones truly putting themselves at the most risk. For one thing they will be exposed to far more potential asymptomatic carriers than any one guest will. And for all the talk of personal responsibility and how people should just remove themselves from situations where another guest is not respecting distancing guidelines or behaving responsibly, the CMs don’t have the same kind of choices guests do in that manner. I’ve mentioned before that I manage a frontline staff in a hospitality/cultural setting. The number one question my staff has right now is how to balance providing high quality service with protecting their own safety from visitors who will not abide by guidelines. We know that the bulk of our visitors will be respectful but we also know that there will undoubtedly be a segment of them who will not. We saw it even in the last few days we were open when we tried to distance as much as possible and had many instances of people not respecting space and being put off by our subtle attempts to create that space and this was on a much smaller scale than WDW. I know from my own experience as a CP a million years ago that most guests will be great but there will always be some who will be challenging. 

While I don’t plan to visit WDW until I personally feel comfortable getting on a plane and being in a crowd, if I were to go soon after they reopen I would be willing to go along with whatever safety measures Disney implements without complaint in order to protect other guests and the cast members because not everything is about me. And if I was not comfortable with some of the measures they implement because they seemed too intrusive or likely to make my trip less enjoyable then I just wouldn’t go.


----------



## vinotinto

KBoopaloo said:


> For me it is all of what you said here AND guests doing their part to protect the cast members who are the ones truly putting themselves at the most risk. For one thing they will be exposed to far more potential asymptomatic carriers than any one guest will. And for all the talk of personal responsibility and how people should just remove themselves from situations where another guest is not respecting distancing guidelines or behaving responsibly, the CMs don’t have the same kind of choices guests do in that manner. I’ve mentioned before that I manage a frontline staff in a hospitality/cultural setting. The number one question my staff has right now is how to balance providing high quality service with protecting their own safety from visitors who will not abide by guidelines. We know that the bulk of our visitors will be respectful but we also know that there will undoubtedly be a segment of them who will not. We saw it even in the last few days we were open when we tried to distance as much as possible and had many instances of people not respecting space and being put off by our subtle attempts to create that space and this was on a much smaller scale than WDW. I know from my own experience as a CP a million years ago that most guests will be great but there will always be some who will be challenging.
> 
> While I don’t plan to visit WDW until I personally feel comfortable getting on a plane and being in a crowd, if I were to go soon after they reopen I would be willing to go along with whatever safety measures Disney implements without complaint in order to protect other guests and the cast members because not everything is about me. And if I was not comfortable with some of the measures they implement because they seemed too intrusive or likely to make my trip less enjoyable then I just wouldn’t go.


Agreed! Who is protecting the CMs? The measures are not only to protect guests, and those back in their communities, but the CMs as well.


----------



## Jrb1979

I think a lot of people are afraid the Disney Magic Bubble won't be the escape it used to be. Not being able to hug characters or seeing the smiles on the littles faces is all part of the escape for many. For me my escape at parks is hearing the screams on roller coasters.


----------



## Searc

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?


I would.


----------



## dynastyyanks

Searc said:


> I would.



If this is a not uncommon sentiment on a forum of Disney park fanatics, I think park attendance will stay under 50% capacity without any blockout policies from Disney.


----------



## Kp128

TomServo27 said:


> I’d say plan ski vacation. Safest trip possible since everyone will be wearing masks and goggles.


In July?


----------



## NashvilleMama

Tiki Birdland said:


> With all the discussion about masks and modified experiences, I'm thinking I made a mistake booking for a mid-July trip. Should I just forget it and plan a beach vacation?



Yep. We moved ours to November - I just don't think this summer is realistic or safe, no matter what measures they put in place.


----------



## mshanson3121

Kp128 said:


> In July?



In California, Oregon, and British Columbia, yes


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> I think a lot of people are afraid the Disney Magic Bubble won't be the escape it used to be. Not being able to hug characters or seeing the smiles on the littles faces is all part of the escape for many.



I will add that I feel bad for anybody in that situation, and that it would most likely only be temporary with vaccines/cures etc at a high priority. 



Jrb1979 said:


> For me my escape at parks is hearing the screams on roller coasters.



Were a bit more in that group as well. But will be asking for the front row to minimize the covid streaming through the cars from the screamers in front of us.  Dang you EE.


----------



## Kp128

mshanson3121 said:


> In California, Oregon, and British Columbia, yes


It must of been a good snowfall year. We had a condo in Mammoth Lakes growing up I remember a skiing a couple of times early July, but it didn't happen every year.


----------



## dina444444

Kp128 said:


> It must of been a good snowfall year. We had a condo in Mammoth Lakes growing up I remember a skiing a couple of times early July, but it didn't happen every year.


Mammoth got 57” of snow in April but has had a so so season for snow with only 278” total. The last few times they were open late into the summer they received a lot more snow than that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> They can sanitize their gloves after each bag, they also use a stick now to move things around the inside of bag without having to stick their hand in,  I'm sure they're thinking about every aspect of experience from the moment people cross the wdw arch on the road


Any rumblings they’ll go xray?


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Any rumblings they’ll go xray?


That would certainly cut down the number of bags they had to manually examine.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> That would certainly cut down the number of bags they had to manually examine.


Yes but are they willing to pony up $$$$$ ?....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Did everyone catch CSR is unavailable for booking until Aug 10? Google says the Tower has 545 rooms in total and the NBA has 450 players. So dangit, math works. All the rest of the resort could definitely house the media, the team’s personnel and the NBA’s personnel...

CSR reservations are still intact for those of us who already had them. If the NBA rumors are true I hope Disney moves people to appropriate alternative accommodations instead of just cancelling their hotel. (I have a reservation in June so obviously I will find a GF RPC reservation the only “appropriate alternative” ).

ETA: someone on the NBA rumor thread says it went unavailable around Thursday


----------



## BadPinkTink

gottalovepluto said:


> Any rumblings they’ll go xray?



They have had xray conveyor belt security checks at Disneyland Paris since at least 2013


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Did everyone catch CSR is unavailable for booking until Aug 10? Google says the Tower has 545 rooms in total and the NBA has 450 players. So dangit, math works. All the rest of the resort could definitely house the media, the team’s personnel and the NBA’s personnel...
> 
> CSR reservations are still intact for those of us who already had them. If the NBA rumors are true I hope Disney moves people to appropriate alternative accommodations instead of just cancelling their hotel. (I have a reservation in June so obviously I will find a GF RPC reservation the only “appropriate alternative” ).


 I don’t think I ever heard of them just cancelling people. You usually get a phone call and quite often it results in a nice upgrade...I somehow doubt it’ll be that nice though. lol


----------



## Lewisc

BadPinkTink said:


> They have had xray conveyor belt security checks at Disneyland Paris since at least 2013


Universal has been using x ray for years.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Any rumblings they’ll go xray?


That would be awesome.  All of the  things universal does better than Disney


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think I ever heard of them just cancelling people. You usually get a phone call and quite often it results in a nice upgrade...I somehow doubt it’ll be that nice though. lol


Having vacation after vacation blow up in my face this summer I’m just expecting the worst, being walked   Which logically doesn’t make sense. Anyone booked now probably really wants to spend money at their theme park so keeping their trip intact is to Disney’s benefit as they have lots of availability elsewhere.

But since they would need to call everyone they’re moving or cancelling it could be awhile before we find out, as they’ll need to bring back more staff for that operation.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes but are they willing to pony up $$$$$ ?....



X-ray specs are 50 cents in the back of comic books. How cheap are these people anyway?


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Having vacation after vacation blow up in my face this summer I’m just expecting the worst, being walked



I know exactly how you feel. I never worked as hard planning a trip as I did our March one. I had to re-do fast passes over and over because of so many changes- finally got it all lined up and exactly what we needed and then 24 hrs before we were supposed to leave, they announced they were closing. 

So now, we wait and hope we’ll get this trip in. It was already planned before we were cancelled or I would’ve made it for a little later. It’s hard to let yourself get excited for a trip when you know what a letdown it is if it blows up. My grandson doesn’t even know it’s on the books, just in case.


----------



## EveDallas

Lewisc said:


> Universal has been using x ray for years.



The x ray machines are great! Security at Universal just zooms along compared to WDW.


----------



## Dave006

But it is so impersonal at Universal. Disney had always wanted you to have a personal touch. As in someone rifling through your personal belongings is so much more personal than just laying your items on a conveyor belt for a machine based scan.  

Dave


----------



## Leigh L

EveDallas said:


> The x ray machines are great! Security at Universal just zooms along compared to WDW.


We went to Universal for the first time last year, and we were amazed at how security was such a breeze! I'm so hoping Disney will go this route.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Leigh L said:


> We went to Universal for the first time last year, and we were amazed at how security was such a breeze! I'm so hoping Disney will go this route.




I would have preferred they installed x-ray machines rather than building a silly Star Wars hotel, but anyway. 

We stayed at the Hard Rock in November and loved it so much. Beautiful walk to the parks. Easy security with the x-ray. That hotel puts Disney deluxes to shame.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> I would have preferred they installed x-ray machines rather than building a silly Star Wars hotel, but anyway.
> 
> We stayed at the Hard Rock in November and loved it so much. Beautiful walk to the parks. Easy security with the x-ray. That hotel puts Disney deluxes to shame.


We are huge SW fans, but I'd definitely prefer x-rays! 
Aside from the whole touching thing, it'll keep those lines moving for social distancing naturally. We were at Universal Christmas week and it was packed, but there was basically no wait at security. 

(We've not stayed at a Disney Deluxe yet so can't compare, but Royal Pacific was a fab stay!)


----------



## SierraT

Leigh L said:


> We went to Universal for the first time last year, and we were amazed at how security was such a breeze! I'm so hoping Disney will go this route.


Security at the gates is so great though I wish they would find a way to have one entry ticket (the resort and ticket merged).  Our first trip to Universal I wasn’t really a fan of the lockers at some of the rides, but got used to it and then after the third and fourth trip back, Universal was our new Disney (well, my kids’ favorite anyway, Disney will always be my place).   I do love the convenience of walking into the parks from Hard Rock and the pool there is fantastic.  Off on a tangent, sorry.

I understand the real security at Disney is behind the scenes, but it may change going forward and that’s ok with me.  The parks are so crowded and the cast members at bag check are so so kind (I don’t really mind the whole process).  I hope they make it as easy as possible for them going forward though.


----------



## jlwhitney

EveDallas said:


> The x ray machines are great! Security at Universal just zooms along compared to WDW.



I agree, I think the big hurdle is building shelter for them. Universals main section is in the indoor garage. The ones at the resorts for walking path and boats and such all have coverings to protect against rain.


----------



## RamblingMad

EveDallas said:


> The x ray machines are great! Security at Universal just zooms along compared to WDW.



Universal has this down.  It's smoother than at the airport.


----------



## Dave006

We are drifting off "Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates due to Coronavirus" again. Please consider joining us on another thread to assist the Mods in keeping this thread open.

Rumor about “modified experiences” when Disney reopens (read 1st post for potential modifications being considered)

Dave


----------



## Jiminy76

NashvilleMama said:


> Yep. We moved ours to November - I just don't think this summer is realistic or safe, no matter what measures they put in place.


Do you honestly think November will be any better than June, July or August? I keep seeing this sentiment that people are pushing visits off until later in the year as the summer is too risky. There will still be no vaccine in place later in the year and we could be coming into the second wave some believe could be coming. Realistically nothing will be fully safe until there is a vaccine and it is widely administered. If you go before a vaccine is in place you have to be willing to accept the risks and the risks will be no more or less on any given month until a vaccine is available.


----------



## Runnsally

Jiminy76 said:


> Do you honestly think November will be any better than June, July or August? I keep seeing this sentiment that people are pushing visits off until later in the year as the summer is too risky. There will still be no vaccine in place later in the year and we could be coming into the second wave some believe could be coming. Realistically nothing will be fully safe until there is a vaccine and it is widely administered. If you go before a vaccine is in place you have to be willing to accept the risks and the those risks will be no more or less on any given month until a vaccine is available.


Agree November will have similar constraints, but this should not be a decision based on individual risk tolerance, but rather public health.


----------



## Kp128

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think I ever heard of them just cancelling people. You usually get a phone call and quite often it results in a nice upgrade...I somehow doubt it’ll be that nice though. lol


I have two reservations at CSR. One in July and one starting August 10. I haven’t heard from Disney.


----------



## cakebaker

Kp128 said:


> I have two reservations at CSR. One in July and one starting August 10. I haven’t heard from Disney.


Disney is pretty good at waiting until the last minute to notify.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jiminy76 said:


> Do you honestly think November will be any better than June, July or August? I keep seeing this sentiment that people are pushing visits off until later in the year as the summer is too risky. There will still be no vaccine in place later in the year and we could be coming into the second wave some believe could be coming. Realistically nothing will be fully safe until there is a vaccine and it is widely administered. If you go before a vaccine is in place you have to be willing to accept the risks and the risks will be no more or less on any given month until a vaccine is available.


A couple more months for a legit treatment? Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Kp128

gottalovepluto said:


> Having vacation after vacation blow up in my face this summer I’m just expecting the worst, being walked   Which logically doesn’t make sense. Anyone booked now probably really wants to spend money at their theme park so keeping their trip intact is to Disney’s benefit as they have lots of availability elsewhere.
> 
> But since they would need to call everyone they’re moving or cancelling it could be awhile before we find out, as they’ll need to bring back more staff for that operation.


I don’t want to be moved to another mod. I booked for the indoor corridors and the gym. I don’t think any of the mods are comparable to the tower.
 I don’t mind paying the difference for a deluxe. I just hope the give us options with a good discount. I would prefer to know sooner rather than later. 
If they do offer us an upgrade I hope it’s not Animal Kingdom lodge.  I don’t consider that an upgrade.


----------



## preemiemama

Kp128 said:


> I have two reservations at CSR. One in July and one starting August 10. I haven’t heard from Disney.





cakebaker said:


> Disney is pretty good at waiting until the last minute to notify.


I would add that there is still not an official agreement/announcement for this with Disney or the NBA (yet?).  So they can't notify anyone until they know/can confirm it is happening.


----------



## cakebaker

Kp128 said:


> I don’t want to be moved to another mod. I booked for the indoor corridors and the gym. I don’t think any of the mods are comparable to the tower.
> I don’t mind paying the difference for a deluxe. I just hope the give us options with a good discount. I would prefer to know sooner rather than later.
> If they do offer us an upgrade I hope it’s not Animal Kingdom lodge.  I don’t consider that an upgrade.


 In my experience, they seem to want to move you to whatever matches the reason you chose your resort originally and is an upgrade, but the least expensive one. For example, we picked AOA suites for the separate br and 2 baths. The only option that gave us that were the villas. They offered Saratoga Springs or OKW. We ended up at OKW in a 2 br Villa. I was happy with that. We weren’t going to get the more expensive DVC resorts and I didn’t expect it.


----------



## TomServo27

cakebaker said:


> In my experience, they seem to want to move you to whatever matches the reason you chose your resort originally and is an upgrade, but the least expensive one. For example, we picked AOA suites for the separate br and 2 baths. The only option that gave us that were the villas. They offered Saratoga Springs or OKW. We ended up at OKW in a 2 br Villa. I was happy with that. We weren’t going to get the more expensive DVC resorts and I didn’t expect it.


I got moved from CBR to the Poly once but they did charge me an extra $10 a night.


----------



## kelly7adria

We’ve got a mid July reservation for CSR. I saw an earlier post that there may be an NBA event going on, so I thought I would check other resorts. I’m leaning towards Polynesian.....but there was a notice that the monorail may  be modified or unavailable during our stay????


----------



## cakebaker

kelly7adria said:


> We’ve got a mid July reservation for CSR. I saw an earlier post that there may be an NBA event going on, so I thought I would check other resorts. I’m leaning towards Polynesian.....but there was a notice that the monorail may  be modified or unavailable during our stay????


If it were me,  I would not change resorts.  No one knows for sure they are going to host the event or use CSR if they do, though it sure looks like it.  If Disney moves you, they will work with where you move to and it won’t cost you anything. I haven’t heard anything about the monorail not being available.


----------



## midnight star

kelly7adria said:


> We’ve got a mid July reservation for CSR. I saw an earlier post that there may be an NBA event going on, so I thought I would check other resorts. I’m leaning towards Polynesian.....but there was a notice that the monorail may  be modified or unavailable during our stay????


I agree with a PP, I wouldn't change anything until there are specific announcements from Disney or they cancel your reservation. The NBA thing is a rumor/speculation. No one knows how things are going to be.


----------



## Mit88

Even though it does look like their plan is to have the remainder of the NBA season at WWoS, and CSR definitely seems to be the hotel the players and personnel stay at, Disney could have also blocked those rooms out of purely the possibility that plan comes to fruition. Blocking off those rooms from being booked now makes it less of a headache for them than to have to wait until its made official to make those plans and cancel/relocate even more guests.


----------



## Kadorto

https://dnyuz.com/2020/05/04/for-disney-a-stricken-empire/


----------



## kelly7adria

midnight star said:


> I agree with a PP, I wouldn't change anything until there are specific announcements from Disney or they cancel your reservation. The NBA thing is a rumor/speculation. No one knows how things are going to be.


Definitely!!!! I’m just checking out my options for an upgrade


----------



## cakebaker

kelly7adria said:


> Definitely!!!! I’m just checking out my options for an upgrade


If they follow what they normally do, they'll give you a couple of options to choose from. It's not like you actually get to pick a specific resort. It's usually an upgrade of some kind, but it's not liike you move from All Stars to a GF suite. lol


----------



## xuxa777

Disney Springs service parking lots are full of cars and it appears they are taking deliveries.  Probably getting supplies in and ready to open in a week or two, at least the third party stores/restaurants


----------



## SierraT

xuxa777 said:


> Disney Springs service parking lots are full of cars and it appears they are taking deliveries.  Probably getting supplies in and ready to open in a week or two, at least the third party stores/restaurants


This makes me happy.  I’m not a big shopper but absolutely love going to Disney Springs.  Sometimes I’ll go there to walk around in the morning and just sit and have a coffee.


----------



## han22735

vinotinto said:


> I keep seeing allusions to "fear." Why should Disney put measures in place? If you are "afraid" to catch this virus, you should not go.



I couldn't agree more with your first sentence.


----------



## FloridaFun83

I was browsing menus and paddlefish is showing a mother's day special. I am not sure if this was present prior to shutdown and just not removed or if it is new. Good sign?


----------



## xuxa777

With everything trending down, Florida looking good, even after some FL beaches have already been open for over two weeks with no spikes and downward trends, still thinking the same on opening. Disney Springs mid May, resorts in June with maybe parks opening soft in mid June (maybe earlier) and parks open in early July with some social distancing. As we continue to learn more and more i imagine that the social distancing and mask recommendations will fade away sooner than later.

I do think we will get some announcement this week, some hint/idea tomorrow during the investment call, but also officially later this week.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

When you click through the Paddlefish page to lunch on May 10/2020 it shows only one menu item... lobster ravioli - The father’s day menu is offering the full compliment of menu items.

When I tried to reserve for Mother’s day - it gives me the not available message that shows for all restaurants during the month of May..

edit/update..   Father’s day also showing a single menu item now - but a full general lunch  menu is posted.  I wanted to double check to be sure.  Reservations are open in the app for Father’s day   with lots of availability


----------



## Lewisc

xuxa777 said:


> Disney Springs service parking lots are full of cars and it appears they are taking deliveries.  Probably getting supplies in and ready to open in a week or two, at least the third party stores/restaurants


A poster on a different Disney Board said the service parking lot in question has been full of cars since the shutdown.  Said the signage directing deliveries has been on since the shutdown.

That said I'd be surprised if DS doesn't start opening around the same time malls in the Orlando area open.


----------



## SierraT

FloridaFun83 said:


> View attachment 492613
> I was browsing menus and paddlefish is showing a mother's day special. I am not sure if this was present prior to shutdown and just not removed or if it is new. Good sign?


I don’t know anything about this in particular, but I can’t believe I’ve never eaten here.  Putting this on my list now, thanks!


----------



## woody337

Lewisc said:


> A poster on a different Disney Board said the service parking lot in question has been full of cars since the shutdown.  Said the signage directing deliveries has been on since the shutdown.
> 
> That said I'd be surprised if DS doesn't start opening around the same time malls in the Orlando area open.


Who exactly said that and where?


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

woody337 said:


> Who exactly said that and where?


I mean I don’t know where it was posted, but I can confirm this as a fact since I drive by there a couple times a week since the shutdown.


----------



## Pickle Rick

_As business and pollical leaders continue to work together to devise a safe plan to reopen Orange County Florida, the task force met again this morning. During the meeting, Senior Vice President of Walt Disney World Resorts and Transportation Operations Thomas Mazloum gave an update (sort of) from Walt Disney World. Here’s the latest:

We do not have any opening date yet. As some of you may know, at this point we’re taking bookings that were in June but that does not mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I want to make it clear that we don’t have any plans to share [on reopening] for Walt Disney World or any of our other parks. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point I want to be clear that we don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.
When asked about some of the wildly speculative articles that say that Disney won’t open until 2021, Mazloum said he didn’t want to comment on speculation and that Disney isn’t in a position to comment on a reopening date or timeframe. 
The Disney theme parks remain closed indefinitely at this time._

       Disney Senior VP: We're Taking Reservations for June, but That Doesn't Mean We're Opening in June


----------



## kelly7adria

cakebaker said:


> If they follow what they normally do, they'll give you a couple of options to choose from. It's not like you actually get to pick a specific resort. It's usually an upgrade of some kind, but it's not liike you move from All Stars to a GF suite. lol


Maybe....but I’ve been given a decent upgrade before by asking


----------



## Sarahslay

Pickle Rick said:


> _As business and pollical leaders continue to work together to devise a safe plan to reopen Orange County Florida, the task force met again this morning. During the meeting, Senior Vice President of Walt Disney World Resorts and Transportation Operations Thomas Mazloum gave an update (sort of) from Walt Disney World. Here’s the latest:
> 
> We do not have any opening date yet. As some of you may know, at this point we’re taking bookings that were in June but that does not mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I want to make it clear that we don’t have any plans to share [on reopening] for Walt Disney World or any of our other parks. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point I want to be clear that we don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.
> When asked about some of the wildly speculative articles that say that Disney won’t open until 2021, Mazloum said he didn’t want to comment on speculation and that Disney isn’t in a position to comment on a reopening date or timeframe.
> The Disney theme parks remain closed indefinitely at this time._
> 
> Disney Senior VP: We're Taking Reservations for June, but That Doesn't Mean We're Opening in June


Well that's depressing


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> _As business and pollical leaders continue to work together to devise a safe plan to reopen Orange County Florida, the task force met again this morning. During the meeting, Senior Vice President of Walt Disney World Resorts and Transportation Operations Thomas Mazloum gave an update (sort of) from Walt Disney World. Here’s the latest:
> 
> We do not have any opening date yet. As some of you may know, at this point we’re taking bookings that were in June but that does not mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I want to make it clear that we don’t have any plans to share [on reopening] for Walt Disney World or any of our other parks. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point I want to be clear that we don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.
> When asked about some of the wildly speculative articles that say that Disney won’t open until 2021, Mazloum said he didn’t want to comment on speculation and that Disney isn’t in a position to comment on a reopening date or timeframe.
> The Disney theme parks remain closed indefinitely at this time._
> 
> Disney Senior VP: We're Taking Reservations for June, but That Doesn't Mean We're Opening in June



Disney is the best at saying a lot without telling us something we did’t already know.  “We don’t have plans to share”- translation: We know, but we’re not telling you today.


----------



## Jrb1979

Pickle Rick said:


> _As business and pollical leaders continue to work together to devise a safe plan to reopen Orange County Florida, the task force met again this morning. During the meeting, Senior Vice President of Walt Disney World Resorts and Transportation Operations Thomas Mazloum gave an update (sort of) from Walt Disney World. Here’s the latest:
> 
> We do not have any opening date yet. As some of you may know, at this point we’re taking bookings that were in June but that does not mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I want to make it clear that we don’t have any plans to share [on reopening] for Walt Disney World or any of our other parks. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point I want to be clear that we don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.
> When asked about some of the wildly speculative articles that say that Disney won’t open until 2021, Mazloum said he didn’t want to comment on speculation and that Disney isn’t in a position to comment on a reopening date or timeframe.
> The Disney theme parks remain closed indefinitely at this time._
> 
> Disney Senior VP: We're Taking Reservations for June, but That Doesn't Mean We're Opening in June


A lot of people are going to upset with this news. It looks bad on Disney for encouraging reservations for June 1st.


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> Well that's depressing



Not really. That was a lot of talking without revealing anything. They haven’t set an official opening date yet at worst, or they’re just not sharing it. People are reading a whole lot that just isn’t there.

I’m curious though- the article was published today. Seems awfully early for the task force to have met, but there several sources for this so they must have. I’d love to see the actually meeting and know when it was.


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> Not really. That was a lot of talking without revealing anything. They haven’t set an official opening date yet at worst, or they’re just not sharing it.



They may not have a date yet.  This is a very fluid situation.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> A lot of people are going to upset with this news. It looks bad on Disney for encouraging reservations for June 1st.




So you've said. Many times. 

No one knew what was going to happen when they offered the rebooking deal. Anyone booking that should have been prepared for it not to happen.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sarahslay said:


> Well that's depressing


And very disappointing. They should stop taking bookings, dining reservations & fast passes until they have it figured out. It’s fine if they can’t open or don’t know when, but it’s not ok to waste ppl’s time & tie up ppl’s money.


----------



## unbanshee

cakebaker said:


> Not really. That was a lot of talking without revealing anything. They haven’t set an official opening date yet at worst, or they’re just not sharing it. People are reading a whole lot that just isn’t there.
> 
> I’m curious though- the article was published today. Seems awfully early for the task force to have met, but there several sources for this so they must have. I’d love to see the actually meeting and know when it was.



According to the Orange County website, the task force meeting started at 9am today


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> So you've said. Many times.
> 
> No one knew what was going to happen when they offered the rebooking deal. Anyone booking that should have been prepared for it not to happen.


I feel like some posters are enjoying news that disappoints other ppl.


----------



## Tandy

LSUmiss said:


> it’s not ok to waste ppl’s time & tie up ppl’s money.


* By Choice.. They are not forcing anyone to make the reservations or put down money / deposits.
No different than pre-ordering an item online.


----------



## LSUmiss

unbanshee said:


> According to the Orange County website, the task force meeting started at 9am today


Is the article from today?


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> Is the article from today?



Yes.


----------



## unbanshee

LSUmiss said:


> Is the article from today?



This Blog Mickey article, which has the info we're all discussing, was from this morning, yes

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...ne-but-that-doesnt-mean-were-opening-in-june/


----------



## LSUmiss

Tandy said:


> * By Choice.. They are not forcing anyone to make the reservations or put down money / deposits.
> No different than pre-ordering an item online.


Disagree if they know they will not be open. If they don’t know yet that’s fine. But if they know that’s unacceptable. You shouldn’t take preorders online for something on a date that you have no intention of delivering on that date either.


----------



## cakebaker

People are getting awfully upset over something that isn’t really news. All he said was 1) they don’t have an opening date and 2) Because they’re taking reservations doesn’t mean they’re opening on that date. 

These are things we already knew. Deep breaths.


----------



## Jrb1979

Tandy said:


> * By Choice.. They are not forcing anyone to make the reservations or put down money / deposits.
> No different than pre-ordering an item online.


Its one thing if they were doing like Universal and allowing reservations for June 1st. Disney offering free dining to encourage people to rebook is totally different. The Mouse doesn't always do everything right.


----------



## LSUmiss

unbanshee said:


> This Blog Mickey article, which has the info we're all discussing, was from this morning, yes
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...ne-but-that-doesnt-mean-were-opening-in-june/


So the task force met a couple hours ago & this came out after?


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> A lot of people are going to upset with this news. It looks bad on Disney for encouraging reservations for June 1st.


 What news is that? I didn’t read any new news there.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Pickle Rick said:


> _As business and pollical leaders continue to work together to devise a safe plan to reopen Orange County Florida, the task force met again this morning. During the meeting, Senior Vice President of Walt Disney World Resorts and Transportation Operations Thomas Mazloum gave an update (sort of) from Walt Disney World. Here’s the latest:
> 
> We do not have any opening date yet. As some of you may know, at this point we’re taking bookings that were in June but that does not mean that we’re opening in June. At this time, I want to make it clear that we don’t have any plans to share [on reopening] for Walt Disney World or any of our other parks. Clearly, regulatory guidance is an important element of this in each area and country where we work, and at this point I want to be clear that we don’t have any plans to share about Walt Disney World yet.
> When asked about some of the wildly speculative articles that say that Disney won’t open until 2021, Mazloum said he didn’t want to comment on speculation and that Disney isn’t in a position to comment on a reopening date or timeframe.
> The Disney theme parks remain closed indefinitely at this time._
> 
> Disney Senior VP: We're Taking Reservations for June, but That Doesn't Mean We're Opening in June


Translation:
He’s giving an “update” without giving an update.


----------



## jerry557

I agree that it's bad practice. 
If you know you will not be open June 1, do not take reservations for June 1.

We are 27 days until June 1st. I can assure you the executives have a very good idea whether they will be open or not on that day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Disagree if they know they will not be open. If they don’t know yet that’s fine. But if they know that’s unacceptable. You shouldn’t take preorders online for something on a date that you have no intention of delivering on that date either.




Nah. We are literally going week to week with this thing. There is no way to tell when they can open safely.


----------



## cakebaker

Here’s the live link, I think.... https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.XrAxSxBOmf0


----------



## Tandy

LSUmiss said:


> Disagree if they know they will not be open. If they don’t know yet that’s fine. But if they know that’s unacceptable. You shouldn’t take preorders online for something on a date that you have no intention of delivering on that date either.


But that is you assuming they have no intention of opening. They could have every intention of opening


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> People are getting awfully upset over something that isn’t really news. All he said was 1) they don’t have an opening date and 2) Because they’re taking reservations doesn’t mean they’re opening on that date.
> 
> These are things we already knew. Deep breaths.



I think there are a lot of people in serious denial about #2. Not necessarily on this board, but in Facebook groups and the like.

I think that’s an important message to get out into the general public if they feel they’re going to have to cushion the blow with a later than June 1 opening. I hope whatever they do they let people know sooner than later.


----------



## SierraT

LSUmiss said:


> Is the article from today?


I’m looking at the Economic Recovery Task Force site via Mayor Demings page and the next meeting isn’t scheduled until May 6 at 2pm.  The last one on the schedule was May 1 and they are accessible to the public.

Of course, who knows what is accurate at this point, but I’m still going with a June 1 opening based on all the data being released over the last couple of weeks.  We shall all see though.

Edit - There is one posted from today I’m watching now.  Let me see if I can link it.


----------



## MassJester

I think Disney deserves some slack here. I'd wager that there is no group on the planet more focused on finding a path to reopen than Disney executives. They have a robust safety culture, and a lot of conflicting advice. It's hard to believe that they are not managing this as fastidiously as they can.


----------



## Sarahslay

cakebaker said:


> Not really. That was a lot of talking without revealing anything. They haven’t set an official opening date yet at worst, or they’re just not sharing it. People are reading a whole lot that just isn’t there.
> 
> I’m curious though- the article was published today. Seems awfully early for the task force to have met, but there several sources for this so they must have. I’d love to see the actually meeting and know when it was.


The "we are taking reservations starting in June but that doesn't mean we're opening" comment is what I was saying is depressing. I don't have a trip in June, mine is in July, but this isn't a very good PR statement for Disney to make. If they were that uncertain about their opening dates they should have set the rebooking period for those with canceled/affected trips for later. If I had a trip in June I would be very disheartened by that statement, especially if I had an affected trip. People have confidence in Disney, that's why they rebooked for that time period when Disney said they could starting June 1, if Disney had said "we may not be open in June" people probably would have been like "they're not confident so I'll book for later". All they had to say this morning was "we do not have an opening date set at this time, we will inform everyone when we have made a decision."


----------



## Sarahslay

deleted duplicate post


----------



## mattpeto

2020 packages was available on Tuesday, June 18, 2019. 

That's an interesting date to watch for in mid June.  Would Disney open 2021 packages while they are closed?


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> People are getting awfully upset over something that isn’t really news. All he said was 1) they don’t have an opening date and 2) Because they’re taking reservations doesn’t mean they’re opening on that date.
> 
> These are things we already knew. Deep breaths.


I guess context would help. Did he say that in response to be probed & asked about a June opening date b/c they’re accepting reservations or was it just info he volunteered.


----------



## Redhead5

It's a pandemic people. It's not a static situation. Disney doesn't have a drop dead date for reopening. I'm sure if they will open as soon as they can when they feel it's safe for both cast members and visitors.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Redhead5 said:


> It's a pandemic people. It's not a static situation. Disney doesn't have a drop dead date for reopening. I'm sure if they will open as soon as they can when they feel it's safe for both cast members and visitors.



This x1000.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I guess context would help. Did he say that in response to be probed & asked about a June opening date b/c they’re accepting reservations or was it just info he volunteered.


I’m watching the archived video. I’d like to hear what he says in context.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Disagree if they know they will not be open. If they don’t know yet that’s fine. But if they know that’s unacceptable. You shouldn’t take preorders online for something on a date that you have no intention of delivering on that date either.


My guess is June 1 is their target date.  They won't announce an official date until they see how the next 10 or so days go.  They want to see where they can be logistically at the point, how the first week of Florida's reopening plays out and to see where public opinion is at.  They aren't going to announce an opening day until they are sure they won't have to move it.


----------



## Lewisc

woody337 said:


> Who exactly said that and where?


A poster on WDWMAGIC. I note a poster in this thread said the same thing, with respect to signage. Cars have been in the service lot for weeks.

I, and  others, are speculating businesses in DS will start to open around the same time malls in the Orlando area start to open


----------



## JaNelson38

Disney is a publicly traded company,  They aren't going to speculate on anything until plans are set in stone.  They're gonna be very careful what they say in public, because it could swing their stock price one way or the other very violently.

I still maintain there's a reason they are accepting new reservations on June 1.  As I understand it, theme parks can start opening at lower capacity in phase 2 of Florida's plan.  But as DeSantis has said more than once, he expects that to come in "weeks".  Wouldn't shock me if they get there by mid-May (around May 18 or so) if phase 1 goes well and Florida doesn't see any problems.  If Disney knows this is coming, they can start calling back help they've furloughed and start prepping parks and resorts for people again.  

A June 1 opening actually makes more sense to me considering the likely timing of Florida's phases.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think Disney would leave people hanging on purpose and I also think they don’t know with certainty what they’re doing yet, but I think back to the March 31st cut off and while most people realized there was no way they could open April 1, yet it was pretty close to April 1 when it was made official.

I have to think in that situation they did know it wasn’t opening. So I just hope June guests get as much lead time as possible.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> I feel like some posters are enjoying news that disappoints other ppl.


It's the whole "I was right you were wrong mentally" pretty childish imo
Im of the belief the parks will open in June,  if they do,  I'm not gonna come here and say "see, I got it right" 
If they don't,  I won't pay any mind to posters who come here to say "see, I was right"


----------



## Eric Smith

Sarahslay said:


> Well that's depressing


I think you'll hear something tomorrow one way or the other.


----------



## Brianstl

jerry557 said:


> I agree that it's bad practice.
> If you know you will not be open June 1, do not take reservations for June 1.
> 
> We are 27 days until June 1st. I can assure you the executives have a very good idea whether they will be open or not on that day.


I can assure you they don't.  I doubt they are even close to knowing at this point if they will have the staffing levels and supply chains needed in place for a June 1 opening.


----------



## JaNelson38

Redhead5 said:


> It's a pandemic people. It's not a static situation. Disney doesn't have a drop dead date for reopening. I'm sure if they will open as soon as they can when they feel it's safe for both cast members and visitors.



Nobody has said otherwise.  But I guarantee they have a plan in place for June 1 opening.  Otherwise they wouldn't be taking new reservations starting then....they would be just declining new reservations 'until further notice' if they were truly clueless as to when they were going to open up.

They have plans for any number of scenarios I'm sure.  But its important to keep in mind that even a name like Disney doesn't have an endless checkbook.  This idea that they are going to be closed long into the summer is a fallacy.  They will be open sooner rather than later.


----------



## C&Jx2

yulilin3 said:


> It's the whole "I was right you were wrong mentally" pretty childish imo
> Im of the belief the parks will open in June,  if they do,  I'm not gonna come here and say "see, I got it right"
> If they don't,  I won't pay any mind to posters who come here to say "see, I was right"


Yep. Lots of these people lately...



Eric Smith said:


> I think you'll hear something tomorrow one way or the other.


Can I ask why you predict tomorrow?


----------



## KBoopaloo

Redhead5 said:


> It's a pandemic people. It's not a static situation. Disney doesn't have a drop dead date for reopening. I'm sure if they will open as soon as they can when they feel it's safe for both cast members and visitors.


Exactly this. I think he is being an honest when he says they don’t have a set date to reopen. I know that is true of many organizations - mine is planning for at least 3 different possibilities right now and we honestly have very little idea which is the most likely. I am sure they have a date they would like to open (probably June 1) but they are still not sure if that is possible. They are also probably still working out a million different plans for what a reopening looks like. All of this is a giant planning challenge and nightmare - it’s not like reopening after a natural disaster or a fire or really any other scenario.


----------



## Eric Smith

C&Jx2 said:


> Yep. Lots of these people lately...
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you predict tomorrow?


They're making an earnings report tomorrow and they'll probably make an announcement about where they stand with re-opening the parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

C&Jx2 said:


> Yep. Lots of these people lately...
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you predict tomorrow?




Earnings call is tomorrow.


----------



## C&Jx2

Eric Smith said:


> They're making an earnings report tomorrow and they'll probably make an announcement about where they stand with re-opening the parks.


Oh that’s right. Thank you


----------



## SierraT

Watched the part of the conference from today where the Disney guy would absolutely not commit to a date.  This is just so typical of Disney so I’m not surprised.  The Universal and Seaworld guys said they are waiting for the data and are all kind of just in limbo. 

I didn’t take it as a negative after listening to it.  It’s the same information we already know.  In other words, absolutely of no help and I want my 10 minutes back.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I guess context would help. Did he say that in response to be probed & asked about a June opening date b/c they’re accepting reservations or was it just info he volunteered.


He was being pressured to give dates, as was Universal. The head of the task force also said Universal has said they were opening June 1. Their guy jumped in and said, nope, we are not announcing an opening date. That's really all this is- neither park is ready to announce an opening date. I'll look at the time stamp and try and post where to look for those comments. It was kind of hard to find exactly where they started talking.


----------



## Tandy

JaNelson38 said:


> Nobody has said otherwise.  But I guarantee they have a plan in place for June 1 opening.  Otherwise they wouldn't be taking new reservations starting then....they would be just declining new reservations 'until further notice' if they were truly clueless as to when they were going to open up.
> 
> They have plans for any number of scenarios I'm sure.  But its important to keep in mind that even a name like Disney doesn't have an endless checkbook.  This idea that they are going to be closed long into the summer is a fallacy.  They will be open sooner rather than later.


I assure you.
They have a plan for June 1, and June 2, and June 3rd, and so on... 
The issue is they have to find out when to enact the plan safely. Whatever day that falls on they are not going to be blindsided with no reservations in place.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SierraT said:


> Watched the part of the conference from today where the Disney guy would absolutely not commit to a date.  This is just so typical of Disney so I’m not surprised.  The Universal and Seaworld guys said they are waiting for the data and are all kind of just in limbo.
> 
> I didn’t take it as a negative after listening to it.  It’s the same information we already know.  In other words, absolutely of no help and I want my 10 minutes back.



Why should he commit to a date if he or Disney aren't 100% sure if they will open on that date?


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> They may not have a date yet.  This is a very fluid situation.



Exacly.  Mostly likely they are going to watch what happens to the numbers as rettaurants and things start to open up.  They may have a current projected date they want to open that is subject to change based on the numbers.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I guess context would help. Did he say that in response to be probed & asked about a June opening date b/c they’re accepting reservations or was it just info he volunteered.


He was being pressured to give dates, as was Universal. The head of the task force also said Universal has said they were opening June 1. Their guy jumped in and said, nope, we are not announcing an opening date. Because the head of the task force mentioned the June 1 bookings, I think Disney felt forced to make sure that wasn't assumed to be the opening date. They don't want it announced yet, whether it's true or not. That's really all this is- neither park is ready to announce an opening date. I'll look at the time stamp and try and post where to look for those comments. It was kind of hard to find exactly where they started talking.


----------



## SierraT

Edit - Scroll down for a better link to the conference.


----------



## cakebaker

Here's the archived video. Start at around 29:20 for the start of the theme park discussion. https://netapps.ocfl.net/Mod/meetin...AjSwKC_VoK1JdvnpkVjvk1nRYWnVUkjoHpCQKvX9-uijA


----------



## woody337

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I mean I don’t know where it was posted, but I can confirm this as a fact since I drive by there a couple times a week since the shutdown.


So basically no change


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> The "we are taking reservations starting in June but that doesn't mean we're opening" comment is what I was saying is depressing. I don't have a trip in June, mine is in July, but this isn't a very good PR statement for Disney to make. If they were that uncertain about their opening dates they should have set the rebooking period for those with canceled/affected trips for later. If I had a trip in June I would be very disheartened by that statement, especially if I had an affected trip. People have confidence in Disney, that's why they rebooked for that time period when Disney said they could starting June 1, if Disney had said "we may not be open in June" people probably would have been like "they're not confident so I'll book for later". All they had to say this morning was "we do not have an opening date set at this time, we will inform everyone when we have made a decision."



And yet, I can’t imagine anyone booking for June 1 thinking their trip was 100% safe, even if Disney allowed them to book it. I know I wouldn’t. I think it was good for him to say that one thing doesn’t mean the other. It’s transparent. Anyone uncertain can move their trip later. But, I also truly believe they don’t know exactly when they will open. I think they’re planning for different timing scenarios.

I’ve always thought this June 1 stuff was optimistic, but a distant possibility that it was a goal for opening resorts. I don’t think they want to cancel reservations that could *potentially* happen.

Honestly, I think people need to be looking at the situation as a whole. Everything is fluid. Even if Disney made a statement and announcement, things could still change during this historic and unprecedented event.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> Exacly.  Mostly likely they are going to watch what happens to the numbers as rettaurants and things start to open up.  They may have a current projected date they want to open that is subject to change based on the numbers.



They probably have a few "dates" where they may want to open.  If one falls through, then onto the next.  Probably why they won't commit yet.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> It's the whole "I was right you were wrong mentally" pretty childish imo
> Im of the belief the parks will open in June,  if they do,  I'm not gonna come here and say "see, I got it right"
> If they don't,  I won't pay any mind to posters who come here to say "see, I was right"


Aren't people just making guesses?  Has Disney even made a decision yet?  The medical advice keeps evolving.  I'm assuming Disney will have to start recalling CM's 2-4 weeks before opening.  I don't know how long it will take to install the plexiglass shields protecting cashiers.  They went up overnight in NY area stores.

It sure looks like June 1 the earliest, and possibly target date.

Some random thoughts.

I keep reading about disposable menus.  I'm not sure why restaurants can't either have a menu board or app based menus.  
I keep reading about a minimum contact time necessary for transmission.  If social distancing is less important if people are near for under 15 minutes running resort buses might be doable.

Most experts suggest masks help protect others.  Many posters don't think mask use will be widely ignored and not enforced.  Not sure how that will work for Disney.  * IF* Disney thinks masks are needed and doesn't enforce it Disney might have moral, and possible legal, liability


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> The "we are taking reservations starting in June but that doesn't mean we're opening" comment is what I was saying is depressing. I don't have a trip in June, mine is in July, but this isn't a very good PR statement for Disney to make. If they were that uncertain about their opening dates they should have set the rebooking period for those with canceled/affected trips for later. If I had a trip in June I would be very disheartened by that statement, especially if I had an affected trip. People have confidence in Disney, that's why they rebooked for that time period when Disney said they could starting June 1, if Disney had said "we may not be open in June" people probably would have been like "they're not confident so I'll book for later". All they had to say this morning was "we do not have an opening date set at this time, we will inform everyone when we have made a decision."



Universal refused to give any opening date either. I always knew just because they were booking starting June 1, it didn't mean they would definitely open. They offered that in late March. Things can change. I think what he said was completely appropriate. To say that there were opening when they aren't ready to announce it would be irresponsible. Do I think they have an opening date target? Yup, and I think it's June 1. Nothing in this meeting changes my mind about that.


----------



## SierraT

Pickle Rick said:


> Why should he commit to a date if he or Disney aren't 100% sure if they will open on that date?


I don’t believe I said that. 

I will say that I also did not take the conference as a negative as is being portrayed here.  Disney is very noncommittal and secretive so this should be of no surprise to anyone. There are no guarantees and most people are aware of that fact.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SierraT said:


> I don’t believe I said that.
> 
> I will say that I also did not take the conference as a negative as is being portrayed here.  Disney is very non-commitall and secretive so this should be of no surprise to anyone. There are no guarantees and most people are aware of that fact.



I agree it wasn't a negative.  It's clear that they are going to go by the data, and open when they feel it's safe, and not be pressured by anyone else to do otherwise.  Which is a good thing.  They very likely see this as a one time deal, so they have to get it right.  Doubt they want to shutdown again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SierraT said:


> I don’t believe I said that.
> 
> I will say that I also did not take the conference as a negative as is being portrayed here.  Disney is very non-commitall and secretive so this should be of no surprise to anyone. There are no guarantees and most people are aware of that fact.



To that last sentence, I really don’t think so.

If they cannot open June 1st, get your popcorn out and join some Disney Facebook groups. There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go. And before anyone says anything, please nobody interpret that as me wanting their trips to be cancelled. It really sucks.


----------



## Searc

cakebaker said:


> People are getting awfully upset over something that isn’t really news. All he said was 1) they don’t have an opening date and 2) Because they’re taking reservations doesn’t mean they’re opening on that date.
> 
> These are things we already knew. Deep breaths.


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> I agree it wasn't a negative.  It's clear that they are going to go by the data, and open when they feel it's safe, and not be pressured by anyone else to do otherwise.  Which is a good thing.  They very likely see this as a one time deal, so they have to get it right.  Doubt they want to shutdown again.



Exacrly.  Let's put this is perspective.  FL is just today really starting to reopen.  Some think it's too soon and there will be a spike in cases.  Some think the lockdown did what was needed and things will be fine.   As of today, we don't know which is true and what is going to happen.  It is prudent for a place like disney to wait and see what happens with places that do reopen before committing to a date for themselves outside of say disney springs which will likely be on the same timetable as other outdoor malls.


----------



## chad_1138

cakebaker said:


> People are getting awfully upset over something that isn’t really news. All he said was 1) they don’t have an opening date and 2) Because they’re taking reservations doesn’t mean they’re opening on that date.
> 
> These are things we already knew. Deep breaths.


Also, if you watch the video when he is giving the statement, he is pretty clearly reading from a prepared statement.  Disney wasn't going to give anything new today that wasn't already known.  They will not give anything new until they make an official announcement.  Fingers still crossed for June 1 open!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> To that last sentence, I really don’t think so.
> 
> If they cannot open June 1st, get your popcorn out and join some Disney Facebook groups. There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go. And before anyone says anything, please nobody interpret that as me wanting their trips to be cancelled. It really sucks.




It's possible they are waiting to see if cases spike 2 weeks from now. Didn't FL "reopen" today?


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go.



Anyone who booked who believed anything more than it was a very good indication of what they were going to attempt to do, has no one to blame but themselves. They can get angry for not recognizing that all they want. People are going to be angry and complaining no matter what. The virus hasn't changed that at least.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> It's possible they are waiting to see if cases spike 2 weeks from now. Didn't FL "reopen" today?



Somewhat, yes.


----------



## SierraT

DGsAtBLT said:


> To that last sentence, I really don’t think so.
> 
> If they cannot open June 1st, get your popcorn out and join some Disney Facebook groups. There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go. And before anyone says anything, please nobody interpret that as me wanting their trips to be cancelled. It really sucks.


Either way, we’ll probably know more in a couple of weeks after the experts have had an opportunity to evaluate all the data.  It’s looking positive in Jacksonville so hopefully the other larger cities will be as successful.  

I don’t have an Annual Pass anymore and I realize there were some questions surrounding that, but as far as cancelling if they need to move my trip to a later date then so be it.  I think Disney has been pretty reasonable with moving/rescheduling due to this situation.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> It's possible they are waiting to see if cases spike 2 weeks from now. Didn't FL "reopen" today?



Phase 1 reopening, except for a few SE counties. Summary: retail/restaurants at 25% with social distancing, state parks w/distancing, elective medical procedures allowed including dental, and if you’re not high risk you can now be within six feet of friends/extended family as long as the group is ten or smaller. No gatherings of more than 10.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> It's possible they are waiting to see if cases spike 2 weeks from now. Didn't FL "reopen" today?



I think this too. The longer they wait the more results they can see.

They can watch Florida, but they can also watch other states and even other countries now that places are relaxing or people are just getting fed up and doing it anyways. It would be smart to get a feel for the effects of smaller openings before they commit to opening their entire resort, which despite the speculation with certain parks/resorts remaining closed, we have no reason to believe isn’t the goal on June 1.


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> To that last sentence, I really don’t think so.
> 
> If they cannot open June 1st, get your popcorn out and join some Disney Facebook groups. There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go. And before anyone says anything, please nobody interpret that as me wanting their trips to be cancelled. It really sucks.


If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Searc said:


> If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.



Agreed.  Considering what's going on, they should know that the June 1st date was very fluid.  Who knows maybe it will happen, but if it doesn't, so be it.  This is an unprecedented situation, and these parks deserve some slack in that regard.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Searc said:


> If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.



I 100% agree, I don’t think it’s Disney’s fault if people took an “opening” date from March as law. But yeah, people are going to be pissed so I just disagree that most realized it was always a maybe.

I think a lot of people don’t realize it. There are a lot more people in the this is stupid just open up camp than is represented on these boards IMO.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


>



WDW discussion begins at 30:00 mark.. for those not wanting to listen to the entire conversation


----------



## SierraT

chad_1138 said:


> Also, if you watch the video when he is giving the statement, he is pretty clearly reading from a prepared statement.  Disney wasn't going to give anything new today that wasn't already known.  They will not give anything new until they make an official announcement.  Fingers still crossed for June 1 open!!



I noticed that as well and believe he was also smirking.  Then the meeting organizer said “well, thought you’d give us a little nugget“ and his smile read “no way buddy.”


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed.  Considering what's going on, they should know that that June 1st date was very fluid.  Who knows maybe it will happen, but if it doesn't, so be it.  This is an unprecedented situation, and these parks deserve some slack in that regard.



They'll never cut them slack. If they don't open on June 1st people will roast them. Same people who would roast them if they catch the virus at WDW.


----------



## dischris11

I listened and it just seemed like he was sticking close to the talking points. There's not much to glean from that yet. Basically, they aren't ready to share their plans, whatever they may be.


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> I 100% agree, I don’t think it’s Disney’s fault if people took an “opening” date from March as law. But yeah, people are going to be pissed so I just disagree that most realized it was always a maybe.
> 
> I think a lot of people don’t realize it. There are a lot more people in the this is stupid just open up camp than is represented on these boards IMO.



Oh, I know, I read their incoherent rantings and ravings online every single day.  No one should have taken the June 1st as an open date and if they did, well  .


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.


I agree with most of what  you said, except I  don't think it was foolish to book June 1- as long as you realize you're taking a chance they won't be open. We had our June trip already booked long before the closure. We got our mid March trip cancelled. I didn't change the June trip except to add on more days at the end. I thought at the time, there was no way they'd still be closed at the end of June. Back then people were talking a few weeks. But, I still knew it was a possibility and as time went by, became more of one. I'll be terribly disappointed, but I won't be angry. There's no one to blame. Not even me.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eric Smith said:


> I think you'll hear something tomorrow one way or the other.


I honestly don't think we'll know anything past tomorrow, I'm sure they are waiting to see how Florida responds to the phased openings and what the numbers say. They don't want to say they're opening June 1 and then all hell breaks loose and they have to retract. I just think his wording is depressing, usually they give a little hope when they make statements like "we're doing everything we can to assure we can open safely when the time is right" instead of "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open". What they should have done is give people affected by the closures a coupon code or something they could use in the future once the parks are back open, not date specific. I am still holding out hope that they open at some point in June, but I honestly doubt that tomorrow will give us any insight at all.


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> WDW discussion begins at 30:00 mark.. for those not wanting to listen to the entire conversation


I thought I had the link set to auto start at that mark but maybe I didn't.


----------



## Searc

cakebaker said:


> I agree with most of what  you said, except I  don't think it was foolish to book June 1- as long as you realize you're taking a chance they won't be open. We had our June trip already booked long before the closure. We got our mid March trip cancelled. I didn't change the June trip except to add on more days at the end. I thought at the time, there was no way they'd still be closed at the end of June. Back then people were talking a few weeks. But, I still knew it was a possibility and as time went by, became more of one. I'll be terribly disappointed, but I won't be angry. There's no one to blame. Not even me.


Let me clarify that a bit ~ I am talking about people that rescheduled to June 1st, not people like yourself that had plans in place long before any of this happened.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are a lot more people in the this is stupid just open up camp than is represented on these boards IMO.



Unfortunatly agree.  There are things people can do to reduce their risk of getting it but there are also a lot of people that won't/don't that will then put others at risk.  That's why I'm a bit concerned about reopening now but the die is cast and all we can do now is just hope it is going to all work out and hope there are a lot less people in that group then I expect there are.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

With the shareholder call scheduled for tomorrow, that is where we are likely to get a sense of how Disney plans to move forward.  


rteetz said:


> I thought I had the link set to auto start at that mark but maybe I didn't.



It didn’t for me .  That’s why I posted the time stamp


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> Unfortunatly agree.  There are things people can do to reduce their risk of getting it but there are also a lot of people that won't/don't that will then put others at risk.  That's why I'm a bit concerned about reopening now but the die is cast and all we can do now is just hope it is going to all work out and hope there are a lot less people in that group then I expect there are.



I always said if there ever was an outbreak at Disney, it wouldn't be because WDW didn't have strict enough guidelines and measure put into place, but because of guests there who didn't follow them, or don't believe the virus is serious and not care in general.


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> Let me clarify that a bit ~ I am talking about people that rescheduled to June 1st, not people like yourself that had plans in place long before any of this happened.



Anybody who booked June 1st after the parks were closed should have known that was not guaranteed.  Yeah some may get upset but my synpatthy is low since you knew the sitation at the time.  I had an  april trip.  Orginzally wasn't going to rebook  but when free dining came out I did rebook but to september to give as much time as possible and I still consider the trip 50/50 because we have no clue what things will look like in september.  I always looked at it is "i'll decide at the 30 day cancellation deadline"


----------



## rpb718

The opening date will be June 1 until the last possible moment to prevent the stock price from taking more of a hit. If they are planning to change the date, why have the stock price go down now when you can wait until the last possible moment. In the grand scheme of things, stock price outweighs goodwill.


----------



## DisneyElite4

If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.


----------



## Sandiz08

Looks like Disney has some target dates, they just aren’t ready for it to be anyone’s business yet   .


----------



## Pickle Rick

DisneyElite4 said:


> If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.



Nah, people will book again, easily.


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> Let me clarify that a bit ~ I am talking about people that rescheduled to June 1st, not people like yourself that had plans in place long before any of this happened.



Had we not already had plans in place, I would have booked it anyway and probably for that time frame. I wouldn't have booked June 1, that's just too close a call for me. But remember at the time, when that offer was put out, I don't think anyone thought it was going to last this long. I certainly didn't. I have chats where I was discussing the time frame back in late March and the general consensus was a few weeks- they'll clean up, add some safety measures and we'll be back in business. That sounds silly now, it wasn't then. Even on our cancelled trip, just days before closing, we had no clue they'd close. It all happened very quickly. This country went from eh, no big deal to we're all going to die in a matter of days. If I were booking a few weeks ago, I would've moved into mid July- just to be safe. But in the end, even that's not a guarantee. So I don't think anyone was foolish for booking as soon as they could, but they sure needed to realize it wasn't a sure thing. I still think we'll see a June 1 opening, at the lastest mid-June. But what do I know, I didn't think they'd ever close. lol


----------



## Minnie368

Searc said:


> If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.





Searc said:


> Let me clarify that a bit ~ I am talking about people that rescheduled to June 1st, not people like yourself that had plans in place long before any of this happened.


Let me just say that I rebooked for June and I am in no way a fool. Our March trip was cancelled so I rescheduled for the only other possible time this year we could go. I knew full well that it may get cancelled but it was worth taking the chance. In the end if it’s open I’ll be glad I did. If it’s closed I’ll look to the future. Please don’t throw everyone who rebooked for June into your foolish category.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyElite4 said:


> If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.


Not me. We've been cancelled before, not our first time at the rodeo. We'll just book again. One day, it'll actually happen.


----------



## midnight star

Dumb question: is the shareholder meeting just for WDW or does in include DL as well?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I still think that free dining offer should have gone until at least the end of the year. They kind of forced peoples hands with it. If you wanted the special offer they were giving they were basically saying you had to deal with possible COVID-19 issues, Florida summer, hurricane season, or (hopefully!) the beginning of the school year.

Again, not saying it gives people a right to riot on June 1 if they don’t get to go, but it would have been nice to give that option.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Minnie368 said:


> Let me just say that I rebooked for June and I am in no way a fool. Our March trip was cancelled so I rescheduled for the only other possible time this year we could go. I knew full well that it may get cancelled but it was worth taking the chance. In the end if it’s open I’ll be glad I did. If it’s closed I’ll look to the future. Please don’t throw everyone who rebooked for June into your foolish category.



I can't speak for that poster, but I'd argue it would be foolish to be upset at Disney for not opening June 1st considering this is a very fluid and unprecedented situation.  I understand booking in June if that's the time you can go, but also understanding it can change. Not directing it at you, but others who seem to be upset about it.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DisneyElite4 said:


> If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.



Really? Given the current uncertain state of the nation and world? I totally disagree. It’s easy to rebook for future. We’re in the middle of a pandemic! People should be cautious about absolutely anything they plan right now.


----------



## woody337

DGsAtBLT said:


> To that last sentence, I really don’t think so.
> 
> If they cannot open June 1st, get your popcorn out and join some Disney Facebook groups. There are going to be a lot of angry and upset people who genuinely thought accepting reservations meant it was a go. And before anyone says anything, please nobody interpret that as me wanting their trips to be cancelled. It really sucks.


NOBODY knows how to handle this situation, but the people that were allowed to book or reschedule trips have a partial right to be upset. Disney shouldnt have let anyone book a vacation if they didnt know when they would actually be open. Thats just bad optics. Come June 1st if they arent open, you couldnt pay me enough to be on the other end of those phone calls as a CM.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

midnight star said:


> Dumb question: is the shareholder meeting just for WDW or does in include DL as well?



Disney as a whole, includes all their holdings


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> NOBODY knows how to handle this situation, but the people that were allowed to book or reschedule trips have a partial right to be upset. Disney shouldnt have let anyone book a vacation if they didnt know when they would actually be open. Thats just bad optics. Come June 1st if they arent open, you couldnt pay me enough to be on the other end of those phone calls as a CM.



How could they possibly have known without a doubt they could open June 1, or any date?


----------



## rpb718

DisneyElite4 said:


> If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.



The folks that rebooked for the next possible opening date are the ones that are most addicted to WDW.  They are having serious withdrawal symptoms and need their "hit" ASAP.  If the June 1 date changes, you'll see a lot of upset folks saying they just won't go to WDW anymore.  Don't believe a single one, the addiction is too strong.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

woody337 said:


> NOBODY knows how to handle this situation, but the people that were allowed to book or reschedule trips have a partial right to be upset. Disney shouldnt have let anyone book a vacation if they didnt know when they would actually be open. Thats just bad optics. Come June 1st if they arent open, you couldnt pay me enough to be on the other end of those phone calls as a CM.



It is possible that they don’t know when they will actually open and are preparing for different timing scenarios. Should they cancel ALL future trips? Not let anyone rebook at all?


----------



## shanes17

My 2 cents (and posted this weeks ago in another thread), Disney will open up in June. 

Weeks ago that seemed crazy to think. Once states began opening up it started a domino effect, similar to the shutdowns initially that we all agreed to do so that we could help not overwhelm hospitals (ie 'flatten the curve').

7 weeks worth of data suggests this isn't worth staying shut down for any longer. We will get Disney and our country back sooner than most think. If you have a res in June, I'd recommend keeping it.


----------



## BryGuy415

woody337 said:


> NOBODY knows how to handle this situation, but the people that were allowed to book or reschedule trips have a partial right to be upset. Disney shouldnt have let anyone book a vacation if they didnt know when they would actually be open. Thats just bad optics. Come June 1st if they arent open, you couldnt pay me enough to be on the other end of those phone calls as a CM.


I disagree re: Disney shouldn't have let anyone book a vacation.  I think part of being able to reopen is understanding if the crowds will come - you can't just blindly open the parks and then no one shows...They have to have confidence that when they start tossing around dates people will come.  Seeing reservations is a sign of confidence.  They can always give the money back.


----------



## Krandor

midnight star said:


> Dumb question: is the shareholder meeting just for WDW or does in include DL as well?



It is all of disney.  Not even just the parks.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> It is possible that they don’t know when they will actually open and are preparing for different timing scenarios. Should they cancel ALL future trips? Not let anyone rebook at all?



Honestly, I'm of the opinion once they closed they should have stopped taking reservations or rebooking.


----------



## midnight star

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Disney as a whole, includes all their holdings





Krandor said:


> It is all of disney.  Not even just the parks.


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## woody337

DGsAtBLT said:


> How could they possibly have known without a doubt they could open June 1, or any date?


They could have said they were closed period. Not take any reservations at all.


----------



## Minnie368

Pickle Rick said:


> I can't speak for that poster, but I'd argue it would be foolish to be upset at Disney for not opening June 1st considering this is a very fluid and unprecedented situation.  I understand booking in June if that's the time you can go, but also understanding it can change. Not directing it at you, but others who seem to be upset about it.


I agree it would be foolish to be upset with Disney if they don’t open. My issue was being labeled as foolish as someone who rebooked for June. Many who rebooked were hopeful but also realistic. I hate generalizations.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> NOBODY knows how to handle this situation, but the people that were allowed to book or reschedule trips have a partial right to be upset. Disney shouldnt have let anyone book a vacation if they didnt know when they would actually be open. Thats just bad optics. Come June 1st if they arent open, you couldnt pay me enough to be on the other end of those phone calls as a CM.


I much prefer being able to book for a time they think they might be open rather than wait until what is probably going to be a weeks notice, maybe 2 that they are opening and then scramble for a reservation and make last minute plans. As it is, I have my reservation, my FP's are in place. The things I could book that I want to book are. If they don't open by my date, I don't do anything. Disney cancels and refunds me and I book at the next projected date. I think most people who booked after the closing would agree. Waiting until they have an absolutely announced date would be really inconvenient- just as much as having to re-book. Honestly, I think they do have a date. I think they had it in March when they put out the offer. They just aren't telling us.


----------



## J-BOY

woody337 said:


> They could have said they were closed period. Not take any reservations at all.


They could have, but they didn't. Disneyland started offering hotel discounts in April back when they closed in March, and that obviously didn't pan out.


----------



## ifitzger

Krandor said:


> Unfortunatly agree.  There are things people can do to reduce their risk of getting it but there are also a lot of people that won't/don't that will then put others at risk.  That's why I'm a bit concerned about reopening now but the die is cast and all we can do now is just hope it is going to all work out and hope there are a lot less people in that group then I expect there are.


This is a constant thing with inconsiderate people, how often do you see people leave a bathroom without washing their hands and putting people at risk for norovirus, e-coli, etc...  Yet we still go out


----------



## Britty2

How can they commit to a date when they will need to see how the reopening is working. We won’t get a date until 3 weeks from now. If things are going well then they’ll announce a day. If things aren’t going well then they don’t have to look foolish announcing fo the world they’ll be open in a month and having people make plans just for them to cancel them. And not just Florida. They need cases to be going down everywhere in America because having just pass holders coming won’t be a reason for them to open. Do you really think someone 2-4 hours away who doesn’t have a passholder and has been to Disney before is gonna be ponying up 500 dollars to take his family to Disney for a day?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> Honestly, I'm of the opinion once they closed they should have stopped taking reservations or rebooking.



I disagree but respect your opinion


----------



## cakebaker

I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> My guess is June 1 is their target date.  They won't announce an official date until they see how the next 10 or so days go.  They want to see where they can be logistically at the point, how the first week of Florida's reopening plays out and to see where public opinion is at.  They aren't going to announce an opening day until they are sure they won't have to move it.


I guess what I didn’t like about the quote is that he didn’t say we aren’t sure if we will open June 1st but “in June”.


----------



## Krandor

Britty2 said:


> How can they commit to a date when they will need to see how the reopening is working. We won’t get a date until 3 weeks from now. If things are going well then they’ll announce a day. If things aren’t going well then they don’t have to look foolish announcing fo the world they’ll be open in a month and having people make plans just for them to cancel them.



Agree which is why I think the June 1 date is unlikely.  Things would have to go perfectly to hit that.   They would need 2-3 weeks of very good data and that leaves 1-2 week to reacall CMs, train, implement new procedures (install 6 ftt markets, plexiglss, etc).   Not saying it's impossible but that is a very tight timeframe.  I think mid-june  is likely the earliest.


----------



## Sarahslay

rpb718 said:


> The folks that rebooked for the next possible opening date are the ones that are most addicted to WDW.  They are having serious withdrawal symptoms and need their "hit" ASAP.  If the June 1 date changes, you'll see a lot of upset folks saying they just won't go to WDW anymore.  Don't believe a single one, the addiction is too strong.


I have several teacher friends who had to rebook for June/July after their spring break trips were cancelled simply because that's the only time they knew they could go. Now the ones that rebooked for June feel they are just out of luck since they can't go any other time when the free dining deal was given for them to use. It really is unfortunate, and I know they aren't addicted since most only go every few years and just wanted to take their kids. I know they will go again, but it'll probably be a while since it looks like our state is looking to make education budget cuts.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I think you'll hear something tomorrow one way or the other.


Why tomorrow?


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> The folks that rebooked for the next possible opening date are the ones that are most addicted to WDW. They are having serious withdrawal symptoms and need their "hit" ASAP.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Why tomorrow?



People are thinking there will be news at the disney shareholder earning call tomorrow.  I'm expecting more vague information with no specifics.


----------



## andyman8

I had no problem with them continuing to take reservations (unlike TDR, which is not accepting any new reservations or ticket purchases), but I do think it might have been a bit of a miscalculation to  launch a recovery offer that starts June 1 (mostly because the offer is centered around dining, which will probably not be operating as usual). If you release a special offer for guests affected by the closure, people are going to deduce that this means a June opening. You can’t just really turnaround months later and then say “that doesn’t mean anything.”

Knowing what I know now, I would’ve made it a fall offer, but to be fair, I think most people had a very different idea of this crisis in mid-March than we do now. It’s proven to be a very fluid situation and I don’t envy anyone at Disney right now,

As I’ve said earlier, I still think they’re working toward some sort of small opening sometime in June if the situation continues to improve. That could change and I think they are prepared for that. I think that the SVP’s comments were to accomplish a few things: 1) To dispel the rumor that some Disney fans are getting behind that a June 1 opening is a hard date, 2) To avoid a “rush” of bookings for early June; they don’t want Disney fans swarming the park when it reopens, 3) To “protect” themselves as things evolve and change and finally 4) they don’t want the mainstream media to start picking up this speculation of a June reopening, which could launch some criticism, especially if Disney doesn’t get ahead of the coverage. Whenever we see a reopening, Disney will probably not give much notice for these reasons as well.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I have a reservation for June, I made it after my cruise was canceled. When I made that reservation, I understood that it was not guaranteed that my trip will be able to happen. If Disney isn't open I will just rebook. That would be kind of a bummer but really not a huge deal. Flights are easy to change and cancel right now. I'm willing to bet a lot of people booked for June feel the same way - if we can go great, if not, we'll go some other time. 

I don't think there is anything foolish about booking something while understanding the risks and being willing to be flexible if needed. The situation is fluid, they definitely could open June 1, or depending on what happens in a few weeks there could be no chance. Nobody knows right now.


----------



## Sarahslay

cakebaker said:


> I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?


I don't but I have multiple friends who do, and I know at least two of them have been saving for several years to take their families. I have a trip in July that has been booked since they opened reservations last June, so I obviously want them open but understand if they don't. I just feel bad for those who really have no other time to go and feel let down. (I also just think Disney should have given a coupon code or something to people affected to use at a future date instead of giving a hard starting point date, it instills false hope in those that are already upset).


----------



## whiporee

LSUmiss said:


> I guess context would help. Did he say that in response to be probed & asked about a June opening date b/c they’re accepting reservations or was it just info he volunteered.



That would be my guess. If he says we’re opening in June, that’s news. He did not say Disney wasn’t going to open in June, he just said it wasn’t guaranteed.  Disney has not said when they’ll open, and he wasn’t going to say they were when asked.  

im always amazed around here about the number people who actively push for bad news.  This statement was innocuous, and it’s being promoted as gospel.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sarahslay said:


> I don't but I have multiple friends who do, and I know at least two of them have been saving for several years to take their families. I have a trip in July that has been booked since they opened reservations last June, so I obviously want them open but understand if they don't. I just feel bad for those who really have no other time to go and feel let down. (I also just think Disney should have given a coupon code or something to people affected to use at a future date instead of giving a hard starting point date, it instills false hope in those that are already upset).




Probably safest for them to rebook for 2021 if they are limited on their dates. I do hope WDW gives some kind of deal to people who cannot travel this year IF they remain closed through June and July.


----------



## ugagal07

cakebaker said:


> I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?



I would be upset if they wait til the last minute to announce it. We were booked in March, moved to June because that was what fit our family’s schedule.  I have been working and checking for FP+ and ADR to re-plan the trip, I have rescheduled vacation time, moved the pet sitter, etc. 

 If they announce today my June trip isn’t happening, I’ll be sad but deal with it. If they wait until the week before or less, I’ll be upset due to lack of communication from Disney. I get that this is a pandemic and uncharted waters, but give us some heads up, please.  Even if it’s a “we hope to open June 1 and will make the final call May 15”. That’s something.


----------



## Sarahslay

SaintsManiac said:


> Probably safest for them to rebook for 2021 if they are limited on their dates. I do hope WDW gives some kind of deal to people who cannot travel this year IF they remain closed through June and July.


Their only problem is that if there are cuts to education they don't know exactly what that means, they don't know if they'll need the money at some point due to job cuts, furloughs, etc.. I don't envy them at all, I know it's hard, and I'm sure Disney will offer something if they have to cancel on them once again I just hope it's useful beyond this year. I'll just reschedule my July trip to next summer, I'm not bothered by it because I go enough, but I know it's heart breaking for others who don't get to go often.


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

cakebaker said:


> I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?


I have a reservation June 9-15, if it gets cancelled I will not be angry. I will be sad but am also adult enough to understand why. I have been an AP for the past 3 years and will continue to come to Disney regardless.


----------



## cakebaker

ugagal07 said:


> I would be upset if they wait til the last minute to announce it. We were booked in March, moved to June because that was what fit our family’s schedule.  I have been working and checking for FP+ and ADR to re-plan the trip, I have rescheduled vacation time, moved the pet sitter, etc.
> 
> If they announce today my June trip isn’t happening, I’ll be sad but deal with it. If they wait until the week before or less, I’ll be upset due to lack of communication from Disney. I get that this is a pandemic and uncharted waters, but give us some heads up, please.  Even if it’s a “we hope to open June 1 and will make the final call May 15”. That’s something.


I agree, if they aren't going to open- and they'll know more than a week before that happens. They should say so asap or at least as you say, give a heads up of some kind.


----------



## UkDisney73

Disney have been given far more say on their own destiny than any other company it would seem, just over two weeks ago, DeSantis was waxing lyrical about them about how they were so far ahead of the curve and how they could bring an expertise that no one else could. With this in mind, there is absolutely no chance that Disney have no idea if they're opening in just over three weeks time. So if they take bookings today for the beginning of June and don't open, there's a certain level of dishonesty about it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> If they truly thought June 1st was the opening date, that's on them. They'll get over it if their trips are cancelled. Rescheduling for that date was risky and foolish of them, especially considering how the last 3-4 weeks have gone in regards to data and knowledge.


I agree as far as those trips rescheduled from March but to continue to allow ppl to book 6/1 trips even as of today is wrong if they know they won’t be open then. BUT, I agree they may not know .


----------



## cakebaker

UkDisney73 said:


> With this in mind, there is absolutely no chance that Disney have no idea if they're opening in just over three weeks time.


I absolutely think they're shooting for June 1. But 3 weeks is a long time- just long enough to see if people getting out more is going to blow up in our faces. It just may do it. If it happens they don't open June 1, I don't think we can assume they never thought they were going to. If they just silently cancel reservations, like they're currently doing, 1 week at a time with no announcement of any kind, I can see where people would resent that. It's been a long time in the world of covid-19. They really need to make some sort of provisional statement soon, and I think they will.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

There is a link in this article for those who want to listen to tomorrow’s earnings call.

It’s scheduled to happen tomorrow at 4:30pm eastern - after the markets close for the day.


https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...company-q2-2020-earnings-call-may-5-2020/amp/


----------



## dischris11

I have a reservation for June 13-19. It is the first Disney World trip for my kids and we booked it back in early December before we knew anything about the virus. I will not be mad at Disney if it is closed but I did rent DVC points through Davids so I'm looking at potentially losing that money or hopefully rebooking via their weird voucher. If I had a Disney booking, I think we would have already rebooked. I do know, I won't rent points in the future but that is another story.


----------



## Jfldis

So here’s the thing. As someone pointed out to me last week they never said they were opening June 1.  The parks were noted, and are still noted, as closed indefinitely.  It’s semantics, but that is accurate. And it’s not unreasonable as I believe the parks shut down before the resorts so there is precedence to some degree.  
I don’t blame them for not knowing what to do. They have to consider not only the safety and enjoyment of the guests, but the safety of the cms.  Daunting to think about.  I’m sure they have a risk management department trying to assess all of this.  As far as people being upset I think that is something they live with every day.  Honestly people have been lining up to be treated badly for years.  For example why do people pay extra to stay on sight when the perks of doing so continue to diminish?  Because as somebody said they are hooked.  And Disney knows they would remain hooked
We too are hooked but within reason.  Rebooked April to August and grabbed free dining.  But was fully aware that this situation is unprecedented and nobody knows what is going to happen


----------



## KBoopaloo

This may have been posted earlier in the thread but the Swan and Dolphin website now says they are closed through May 19. It previously said April 30. However when I try to search for available rooms I get a sold out message for every date I try until June 1.


----------



## cakebaker

Jfldis said:


> We too are hooked but within reason.


By your definition of course. Your definition probably isn't everyone's.


----------



## rpb718

whiporee said:


> im always amazed around here about the number people who actively push for bad news.



That's where you are wrong.  Delaying the opening further is GOOD news.  We are the ones that don't understand the bad news folks that just want everything to open now.


----------



## Searc

DisneyElite4 said:


> If Disney has to cancel all of those June people who already were cancelled and rebooked on the special offer, one of the consequences to the company will be that all guests will most likely be hesitant to book anything with them for a long time.


That's their choice to pout about Disney putting safety first.


----------



## merry_nbright

dischris11 said:


> I have a reservation for June 13-19. It is the first Disney World trip for my kids and we booked it back in early December before we knew anything about the virus. I will not be mad at Disney if it is closed but I did rent DVC points through Davids so I'm looking at potentially losing that money or hopefully rebooking via their weird voucher. If I had a Disney booking, I think we would have already rebooked. I do know, I won't rent points in the future but that is another story.



SAME HERE! Booked June 13-20 and want nothiNg more than to cancel because my dad, who is meant to be going with me, is close to 70 and has a lot of underlying problems. David’s isn’t letting me do anything right now and it’s driving me insane.


----------



## UkDisney73

cakebaker said:


> I absolutely think they're shooting for June 1. But 3 weeks is a long time- just long enough to see if people getting out more is going to blow up in our faces. It just may do it. If it happens they don't open June 1, I don't think we can assume they never thought they were going to. If they just silently cancel reservations, like they're currently doing, 1 week at a time with no announcement of any kind, I can see where people would resent that. It's been a long time in the world of covid-19. They really need to make some sort of provisional statement soon, and I think they will.


 
I absolutely agree three weeks is a long time and it's of course an unknown how opening up is going to effect the situation but with the arrangements that Disney would have to make in terms of getting everyone back on site and everything ready for opening, they would know three weeks ahead of opening if it was going to happen or not.


----------



## Pickle Rick

UkDisney73 said:


> I absolutely agree three weeks is a long time and it's of course an unknown how opening up is going to effect the situation but with the arrangements that Disney would have to make in terms of getting everyone back on site and everything ready for opening, they would know three weeks ahead of opening if it was going to happen or not.



Florida literally just "sort of" re-opened today.  They are likely taking it day by day, monitoring the fluid situation.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Why tomorrow?


The earnings report.  We'll probably hear some kind of update on how they plan to reopen their parks and what kind of procedures they will have in place.   I don't expect exact dates, but probably a rough timeline.  I still think we're looking at some sort of opening in June with Disney Springs opening up in a week or two.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

There was a report that Carnival is going to restart some cruises out of Port Canaveral on 8/1.


----------



## Aurora0427

cakebaker said:


> I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?



We have a reservation at Disneyland for Labor Day weekend, and I won’t be upset if it’s cancelled. It just is what it is.... I have no idea if it’ll be safer to go to the parks then..... we were cancelled in April and the CM asked me if I wanted to book in June, and Labor Day weekend was the earliest I thought it would be possibly safer, and I knew that there was a 99% chance Disneyland would still be closed June 1. It boggles my mind that anyone out there would be mad at Disney for not opening up June 1. If someone is really so dumb as to have not thought there was at least a 50/50 chance of a June 1 opening not happening, then all I can offer is thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mit88

June 1st was just a target date from the start. When they made that target date, it was purely out of hope. Theres no way they knew exactly when things were going to be good to go. If I remember correctly, they started accepting reservations with free dining for June 1st back in late March or early April, before NY even hit its peak. 

I’m sure at this point they have a date in mind, but because things could rapidly change in a matter of days, they’re not going to announce something official until they know they have full authority to make that decision. An announcement could come tomorrow, could come next week, or a month from now, we dont know. The date could still be June 1st, but if he said on that conference call this morning that they were opening June 1st, theres no going back.


----------



## Sandiz08

WonderlandisReality said:


> There was a report that Carnival is going to restart some cruises out of Port Canaveral on 8/1.


Out of Texas too, that surprised me. Well the “plan” Is to begin sailing then.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> Well that's depressing


Shouldn't be. He's literally parroting Disney's policy that has been their policy for the last month... if he deviated from that- YIKES! His career would get shortened lol.


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> Shouldn't be. He's literally parroting Disney's policy that has been their policy for the last month... if he deviated from that- YIKES! His career would get shortened lol.



Yeah you knew when they sent out this guy, nothing big was going to be announced. I predict Josh D’Amaro and Rebecca Campbell will personally make the big announcements for their respective parks. So when Disney trots them out, pay attention.


----------



## Shellyred8

cakebaker said:


> I'm curious...who here has a reservation for June that will be angry at WDW for allowing you to book if they aren't open? Not looking to go after you, just wondering if most of those complaining that they did allow booking even have reservations for June?


I rebooked to June knowing full well that it might not happen.  I am not upset at Disney for allowing me to book.  Right now, it's giving me something to look forward to.  If we get closer to our dates and Disney says "Nope, we're not opening yet", I will definitely be disappointed, but I won't be angry at Disney for it.  By now, people should realize that we are in a Pandemic situation and things are subject to change from day to day and new findings come about.  Nobody can say for certain what's going to happen in a month from now.


----------



## rteetz

Can't even leave to eat lunch these days...


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Can't even leave to eat lunch these days...


Wait...mods leave the boards to eat lunch? I guess you sleep some too. Wow... Who knew????


----------



## The Pho

*News*

It seems Six Flags will be requiring reservations to go to their parks upon reopening.  This is found on the park hours section of their site for each park:


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Shouldn't be. He's literally parroting Disney's policy that has been their policy for the last month... if he deviated from that- YIKES! His career would get shortened lol.


People keep calling me out on this statement. I should have simply replied the first time with "that statement was depressing, not an ounce of hope in it" I know it's nothing new, but so far Disney has said pretty much nothing at the meetings, and I was hoping that the first time they did it would be a little more positive than this statement. As I just told my husband "this is a 'manage your expectations' time period", I just really long for a more positive statement (something, anything).


----------



## aibo

*Disney Stock Gets Downgraded By Longtime Bull On Eve Of Q2 Earnings Report*

*Disney’s parks should reopen by July 1, Nathanson estimates, though that’s an optimistic timeline given the uncertainty about public spaces and still-evolving health protocols. Even once the gates swing open, though, there is likely to be a hangover from the months of closure as well as the broader economic meltdown, which has quickly forced tens of millions in the U.S. into unemployment.*


----------



## JaNelson38

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> It seems Six Flags will be requiring reservations to go to their parks upon reopening.  This is found on the park hours section of their site:
> View attachment 492692



I could see WDW doing something like this to start...annual passholders and those staying on-site with ticket packages, for example.  It would be the easiest way to control crowds.  But I don't know if big crowds will be an issue anyway, with the combination of people being scared to go anywhere combined with those who economically can't go.


----------



## cakebaker

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> It seems Six Flags will be requiring reservations to go to their parks upon reopening.  This is found on the park hours section of their site for each park:
> View attachment 492692


Not that Disney follows the lead of Six Flags, but resort guests only would be the exact same thing.


----------



## whiporee

rpb718 said:


> That's where you are wrong.  Delaying the opening further is GOOD news.  We are the ones that don't understand the bad news folks that just want everything to open now.



In what universe is it good news? If it’s delayed it means they think the problem persists in too big a manner for it to be managed.


----------



## woody337

aibo said:


> *Disney Stock Gets Downgraded By Longtime Bull On Eve Of Q2 Earnings Report*
> 
> *Disney’s parks should reopen by July 1, Nathanson estimates, though that’s an optimistic timeline given the uncertainty about public spaces and still-evolving health protocols. Even once the gates swing open, though, there is likely to be a hangover from the months of closure as well as the broader economic meltdown, which has quickly forced tens of millions in the U.S. into unemployment.*


Given this news, I believe they almost have to give some kind of a window as to when they hope to open( sooner/later). I'm sure the shareholders of the company anxiously wanting some return on investment.


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> I could see WDW doing something like this to start...annual passholders and those staying on-site with ticket packages, for example.  It would be the easiest way to control crowds.  But I don't know if big crowds will be an issue anyway, with the combination of people being scared to go anywhere combined with those who economically can't go.



Didnt Disneyland do advanced park reservations with one of their new Annual passes last year where you had reserve when you wanted to go visit the park?


----------



## rpb718

cakebaker said:


> Wait...mods leave the boards to eat lunch? I guess you sleep some too. Wow... Who knew????



I'd of had lunch too, but somehow filled up on popcorn.


----------



## JaNelson38

Mit88 said:


> Didnt Disneyland do advanced park reservations with one of their new Annual passes last year where you had reserve when you wanted to go visit the park?



I seem to remember something like that, but I can't say for certain, perhaps someone else knows for certain.

They would have a hard time doing that for WDW just because of sheer logistics and numbers, along with the fact that there are 4 parks.  The best way for WDW to control crowds early on will be allow access to AP, those staying on site at WDW resorts, and then after those numbers are calculated, make everything else first-come, first-serve to the general public until capacity is reached.  Almost like how a sports team handles season tickets and then single-game tickets....season ticketholders get first dibs on seats, and then they sell the others on a game-by-game basis.  Perhaps WDW will have a set amount of park tickets to sell on a daily basis based on population of the resorts, a number they will have on hand at all times, and that number will change daily.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Didnt Disneyland do advanced park reservations with one of their new Annual passes last year where you had reserve when you wanted to go visit the park?


I think wdw did for Pandora I recall.


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> I'd of had lunch too, but somehow filled up on popcorn.


It was a little early, but I opted for something else.


----------



## J-BOY

Mit88 said:


> Didnt Disneyland do advanced park reservations with one of their new Annual passes last year where you had reserve when you wanted to go visit the park?


Yes, the Flex Passport allows you to reserve dates for visits in advance. From what I've heard from friends who have purchased it, the system is pretty straightforward, easy to use and reliable.


----------



## Mit88

The Disneyland Flex Passport is what I was talking about


*Reservation-required dates and blockout dates apply* (including holidays and other peak days) and vary by theme park. An advance reservation is required for admission to a park on a reservation-required date. Reservations are subject to availability.

I think this could be a possible way they go about reopening, to start at least. Maybe not for everyone. Maybe resort guests are “guaranteed” entry into at least one of the parks and everyone else has to reserve a spot


----------



## Joe in VA

For what it's worth, VA just announced Phase one with gyms, restaurants, and salons allowed to reopen w/ limited capacity. Set to begin next Friday as of now. VA has been on the more draconian side of shelter in place thus far.


----------



## Krandor

Sarahslay said:


> People keep calling me out on this statement. I should have simply replied the first time with "that statement was depressing, not an ounce of hope in it" I know it's nothing new, but so far Disney has said pretty much nothing at the meetings, and I was hoping that the first time they did it would be a little more positive than this statement. As I just told my husband "this is a 'manage your expectations' time period", I just really long for a more positive statement (something, anything).



I think we all do botth from disney and other places and so far most news isn't good. After losing STar Wars Half marathon, my July 4th race got cancelled last week. I'd love to know when I can go do a race again but right now not sure when that will be. While I'm not running it I hope the rescheduled Boston Marathon happens because I think that would help give hope to people. 

Some restaurants near me open up this weekend and I did go to one I often go to (even though I knew I likely shouldn't) and all the changes they had made with so few tables, every other booth with the seats upside down, a huge thing of tables with no chairs down the middle of the restaurant  as a divider was actually a bit depressing.   Does make one wonder what Disney in June would look like.  I appreciate them taking all appropriate percautions which they should have but after you do so if it makes the place depressing was it worth it?  I'm not sure.


----------



## Mit88

Joe in VA said:


> For what it's worth, VA just announced Phase one with gyms, restaurants, and salons allowed to reopen w/ limited capacity. Set to begin next Friday as of now. VA has been on the more draconian side of shelter in place thus far.



originally their stay at home order was until June 8th. Showing that the situation is very fluid and it might not be longer timelines, but also shorter


----------



## Jfldis

I wonder if people would have a problem with the reserve park days in advance option.  We always buy a park hopper so we can evaluate/make park choices on the fly for certain days.  So personally this would cause me to re-evaluate dropping the money to go. Maybe more so than the dreaded m word
More and more everyday I’m a little less interested in when they are going to open and more interested in what the limitations will be as I can see us putting off our summer trip until things hopefully settle down a bit and maybe normalize more.  If that’s after a vaccine so be it...


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Mit88 said:


> Didnt Disneyland do advanced park reservations with one of their new Annual passes last year where you had reserve when you wanted to go visit the park?


Yes, it is the Flex pass. You make reservations for the weekends basically and can’t hold more than 2 in a rolling 30 day period. Works out pretty well!


----------



## andyman8

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> It seems Six Flags will be requiring reservations to go to their parks upon reopening.  This is found on the park hours section of their site for each park:
> View attachment 492692





Mit88 said:


> The Disneyland Flex Passport is what I was talking about
> 
> 
> *Reservation-required dates and blockout dates apply* (including holidays and other peak days) and vary by theme park. An advance reservation is required for admission to a park on a reservation-required date. Reservations are subject to availability.
> 
> I think this could be a possible way they go about reopening, to start at least. Maybe not for everyone. Maybe resort guests are “guaranteed” entry into at least one of the parks and everyone else has to reserve a spot


I've been saying this since the closure began. Whenever WDW reopens, they'll probably use a FlexPass-like system for APs at least to make reservations before entering the parks. Resort Guests and APs only at the start maybe.


----------



## Sarahslay

Krandor said:


> I think we all do botth from disney and other places and so far most news isn't good. After losing STar Wars Half marathon, my July 4th race got cancelled last week. I'd love to know when I can go do a race again but right now not sure when that will be. While I'm not running it I hope the rescheduled Boston Marathon happens because I think that would help give hope to people.
> 
> Some restaurants near me open up this weekend and I did go to one I often go to (even though I knew I likely shouldn't) and all the changes they had made with so few tables, every other booth with the seats upside down, a huge thing of tables with no chairs down the middle of the restaurant  as a divider was actually a bit depressing.   Does make one wonder what Disney in June would look like.  I appreciate them taking all appropriate percautions which they should have but after you do so if it makes the place depressing was it worth it?  I'm not sure.


I personally would love to have less people sat near me, have always hated going to certain Disney retaurants and having a table sat so close I could hit them with my elbow when I cut my meat (I'm looking at you Coral Reef and Le Cellier). We don't eat out much, but I'm not sure I would find it all that depressing. I think it's more depressing seeing my friends and family in the Orlando area lose their jobs and not receiving their unemployment. Obviously it's more ideal to continue to keep more strict measures in place for a while, it's just not possible, we just all have to do the best we can and adjust to what things are like for the time being.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I still think that free dining offer should have gone until at least the end of the year. They kind of forced peoples hands with it. If you wanted the special offer they were giving they were basically saying you had to deal with possible COVID-19 issues, Florida summer, hurricane season, or (hopefully!) the beginning of the school year.
> 
> Again, not saying it gives people a right to riot on June 1 if they don’t get to go, but it would have been nice to give that option.


But that was the whole point- to “force” people back to the parks after they open. If they need to add incentives later, they will. The free offer wasn’t because they felt bad for cancelled guests. They want a guaranteed number in the parks.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jfldis said:


> I wonder if people would have a problem with the reserve park days in advance option.  We always buy a park hopper so we can evaluate/make park choices on the fly for certain days.  So personally this would cause me to re-evaluate dropping the money to go. Maybe more so than the dreaded m word
> More and more everyday I’m a little less interested in when they are going to open and more interested in what the limitations will be as I can see us putting off our summer trip until things hopefully settle down a bit and maybe normalize more.  If that’s after a vaccine so be it...


I really wouldn’t mind b/c lately we haven’t been bothering with park hoppers. And it would be nice if the point of the reservation would be to limit capacity. But, it seems like there would also be no point in selling park hoppers.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> originally their stay at home order was until June 8th. Showing that the situation is very fluid and it might not be longer timelines, but also shorter



It's still in effect through June 10...what's changed is that there will no longer be an essential/non essential marker for businesses on May 15 (all can open under current guidelines)...but all gathering numbers and "safer at home" stay...


----------



## Jfldis

LSUmiss said:


> I really wouldn’t mind b/c lately we haven’t been bothering with park hoppers. And it would be nice if the point of the reservation would be to limit capacity. But, it seems like there would also be no point in selling park hoppers.


Yes I guess you are right.  Would all be personal preference I suppose.  Only issue I see is people would be juggling park res based on fp snagging so would be in constant flux.  Maybe that’s why a few days ago somebody posted a rumor there would be no FP.   I really think there are 4 camps here 1) those that will go when they open, no questions asked. 2) those that won’t for a long time 3) those that want to see what the deal is and what the restrictions are before deciding 4) those that hope they stay closed so they don’t have to decide!


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> I've been saying this since the closure began. Whenever WDW reopens, they'll probably use a FlexPass-like system for APs at least to make reservations before entering the parks. Resort Guests and APs only at the start maybe.



It would work to limit the crowds and having to deny people at the gates. Yes, people would show up claiming they didnt know about the reservation system, whether thats true or not, but it would help control how many people get in for the day. They would Probably have to give resort guests “first dibs” unless they count all of them towards the capacity left and make the reservation system for non On-Property guests and locals. I would think that they’d want to make sure their resort guests have the ability to visit the parks as telling them that they’re spending hundreds, if not thousands on hotels that they have to get up early in the morning hoping that theyre lucky enough to reserve a spot to go to the parks might not go over well.


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> It's still in effect through June 10...what's changed is that there will no longer be an essential/non essential marker for businesses on May 15 (all can open under current guidelines)...but all gathering numbers and "safer at home" stay...



Well yes, but thats the case for every state that opens up. None of the states reopening are encouraging people to flood non essential stores, or beaches, or parks, theyre still telling people to make sure they proceed with caution and safety. But a lot of mandatory stay at home, and business reopening dates are being pushed up. There are some states still holding firm, or pushing the dates back.


----------



## Eric Smith

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> It seems Six Flags will be requiring reservations to go to their parks upon reopening.  This is found on the park hours section of their site for each park:
> View attachment 492692


I would guess that this would be a means for controlling the crowd level.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> It would work to limit the crowds and having to deny people at the gates. Yes, people would show up claiming they didnt know about the reservation system, whether thats true or not, but it would help control how many people get in for the day. They would Probably have to give resort guests “first dibs” unless they count all of them towards the capacity left and make the reservation system for non On-Property guests and locals. I would think that they’d want to make sure their resort guests have the ability to visit the parks as telling them that they’re spending hundreds, if not thousands on hotels that they have to get up early in the morning hoping that theyre lucky enough to reserve a spot to go to the parks might not go over well.


I would think the reservation system would only be able to apply to pass holders.  There is no way the could apply to people who purchased tickets for specific dates.


----------



## RamblingMad

Krandor said:


> People are thinking there will be news at the disney shareholder earning call tomorrow.  I'm expecting more vague information with no specifics.



I’m expecting they’ll focus on Disney+. What I don’t know is how badly ESPN will be hit by this virus given the subscribers for Netflix. I think this virus is accelerating cord cutting.


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> I’m expecting they’ll focus on Disney+. What I don’t know how badly ESPN will be hit by this virus given the subscribers for Netflix. I think this virus is accelerating cord cutting.


I read something this morning saying ABC and ESPN have outperformed their competitors since COVID hit.


----------



## yulilin3

Some news
WDW does several CM only events throughout the year,  all events had been canceled and nothing was on the schedule until now.
There's dates for mobile mammograms around property for June
And a couple of other events scheduled for July
ETA the mobile mammograms are usually scheduled year long,  but the events in July have definitely been added as new


----------



## jerry557

Not Disney, but interesting to note...

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/04/cor...se-line-says-it-will-sail-again-august-1.html


----------



## RWinNOLA

I have a reservation starting June 18 with 3 nights at Poly Bungalows and 4 nights at Riviera.  Was really looking forward to this trip.  Booked well before parks shut down but hoped the June 1 opening would stick.  

Was feeling pretty optimistic about that until today as new projections coming out suggest the total death toll in the US is going to much higher than reported in recent weeks.  Who knows whether these new projections are accurate but it doesn’t bode well for opening theme parks in a few weeks.


----------



## Krandor

So this is interesting, iaapa (international association of amusement parks and attractions)  has put out a set of guidelines.  This group  has no ability to enforce anything so this are simply guidelines and reccomendations but they do in places have very specific formulas for things like taking the square footage of an facility and determine what your capacity number should be.  

They do reccomend guests wear masks (nothing about mandatory but reccomended)
They don't reccomend temp screenings.  They say point blank "assume everybody is positive and build procceddurs like sanitation, social distancing  and other measures to control spread"

Interestingly disney isn't listed as helping make these guidelines, but all the other major payers (cedar fair, six flags, seaworld, universal) are so this should give us an idea of what thigns may look like.

https://www.iaapa.org/sites/default/files/2020-05/IAAPA_COVID-19_ReopeningGuidance_rev1_final.pdf


----------



## BellaBaby

Brianstl said:


> I would think the reservation system would only be able to apply to pass holders.  There is no way the could apply to people who purchased tickets for specific dates.


 We have our 10 day PH tickets purchased for an end of May trip starting May 26, will likely get the cancelled message this week. Have a backup for July 14 booked. Would not be happy since we paid for PH for 4 adults, not to be able to PH. I would definitely expect a refund for that part of my tix.
I understand Disney doing what is safest for everyone and we would probably go and deal with the reservations but it would not be fair for those of us who paid for PH to pay more to get into the parks then those who didn't KWIM?


----------



## chad_1138

BellaBaby said:


> Right. We have our 10 day PH tickets purchased for an end of May trip starting May 26, will likely get the cancelled message this week. Have a backup for July 14 booked. Would not be happy since we paid for PH for 4 adults, not to be able to PH. I would definitely expect a refund for that part of my tix.
> I understand Disney doing what is safest for everyone and we would probably go and deal with the reservations but it would not be fair for those of us who paid for PH to pay more to get into the parks then those who didn't KWIM?


That is where we are.  We booked with Park Hoppers for July 5-17 to get the free dining promo from back in January.  If they don't allow PH-ing, as long as they refund the amount the PH cost, we are fine with that.


----------



## wallawallakids

dischris11 said:


> I have a reservation for June 13-19. It is the first Disney World trip for my kids and we booked it back in early December before we knew anything about the virus. I will not be mad at Disney if it is closed but I did rent DVC points through Davids so I'm looking at potentially losing that money or hopefully rebooking via their weird voucher. If I had a Disney booking, I think we would have already rebooked. I do know, I won't rent points in the future but that is another story.



Same.  We were booked in April originally.  At first Davids only offered to rebook if the owner was willing, so I moved it to July.  (Also I had rented points from a friend as well and Disney told her she had to use her points by October or lose them).  In March I thought for sure July would be fine, now I want nothing more then to cancel it.  I have travel insurance but come to find out even if WDW is still closed in July my insurance will not reimburse me for the amount out of pocket paid for lodging which is insane.  Covid 19 is not  “covered” by my policy regardless if they are closed. Which is insane.  So no, I won’t be mad if Disney is closed. (Honestly, I don’t even feel safe going in July).  However, because when I rebooked they were not yet closed in April (only in March), I was charged to upgrade my tickets. I also was only given my party ticket prices back on a gift card because again, it hadn’t been canceled yet, so I have a $700 Disney gift card now.  I am not mad, it is my fault for not just waiting for Disney to cancel it, but at the time I knew we wouldn’t be going April 3 from WA state.  I feel like others will be in my situation and it is really hard on people to know what to do with their trips.  I feel badly for Disney having to make these tough chooses but there a lot of other third party factors for people and having to wait for them to cancel (which in a lot of cases you have to) in order to get money back or vouchers makes it really difficult on those visiting too.  Party tickets, rental cars, airfare etc. Not everyone is driving distance.  So I think some transparency would be really appreciated.


----------



## wallawallakids

Eric Smith said:


> I read something this morning saying ABC and ESPN have outperformed their competitors since COVID hit.



This.  Thank Last Dance.  The only great thing on television right now!


----------



## RamblingMad

RWinNOLA said:


> I have a reservation starting June 18 with 3 nights at Poly Bungalows and 4 nights at Riviera.  Was really looking forward to this trip.  Booked well before parks shut down but hoped the June 1 opening would stick.
> 
> Was feeling pretty optimistic about that until today as new projections coming out suggest the total death toll in the US is going to much higher than reported in recent weeks.  Who knows whether these new projections are accurate but it doesn’t bode well for opening theme parks in a few weeks.



I heard about the NYT article today. I haven’t read it yet. This virus should resume its exponential growth once we reopen.

Concerning WDW I still think in order for them to open, they will need to be able to have 100% occupancy in their restaurants and retail stores.


----------



## katherine52478

Flex Pass works for Disneyland because the majority of their AP holders are local and don’t have to stay in hotels when they visit.

Disney World is different in that a lot of AP live out of state or have a pretty far drive to get to Orlando. I live in Indiana and have a trip planned for June. I also have an AP. It wouldn’t make sense to say only guests with a dated park ticket would get in without a reservation as I am staying onsite and I paid plenty for my AP.


----------



## cakebaker

wallawallakids said:


> In March I thought for sure July would be fine, now I want nothing more then to cancel it.



Same here as far as thinking July- even June for me, would be fine. I think some people forget what the general mindset was back in March- it seems like a lifetime ago. But I seriously thought, as did a lot of other people, this would last a few weeks at most. Never ever did I think I'd be worrying about whether a trip in late June would happen or that maybe the changes would be so severe I wouldn't want to go. Keep that in mind when I'm spouting off my "predictions". lol


----------



## J-BOY

katherine52478 said:


> Flex Pass works for Disneyland because the majority of their AP holders are local and don’t have to stay in hotels when they visit.
> 
> Disney World is different in that a lot of AP live out of state or have a pretty far drive to get to Orlando. I live in Indiana and have a trip planned for June. I also have an AP. It wouldn’t make sense to say only guests with a dated park ticket would get in without a reservation as I am staying onsite and I paid plenty for my AP.


Wouldn't it work better for people that live out of state than those taking spur of the moment trips? Just imagine you can book your park days well in advance, around when you book their hotel or dining reservations.


----------



## Krandor

katherine52478 said:


> Flex Pass works for Disneyland because the majority of their AP holders are local and don’t have to stay in hotels when they visit.
> 
> Disney World is different in that a lot of AP live out of state or have a pretty far drive to get to Orlando. I live in Indiana and have a trip planned for June. I also have an AP. It wouldn’t make sense to say only guests with a dated park ticket would get in without a reservation as I am staying onsite and I paid plenty for my AP.



Maybe I'm missing something but if you know you are going why would it be a big deal to make reservations?

For disney though I could see them easily say "if you book a FP for a park on a certain day that also creates a reservation for that park" so having a FP gives you a reservation and if you don't book a FP then there would be a separate option for just a reservation.


----------



## elle21

RWinNOLA said:


> I have a reservation starting June 18 with 3 nights at Poly Bungalows and 4 nights at Riviera.  Was really looking forward to this trip.  Booked well before parks shut down but hoped the June 1 opening would stick.
> 
> Was feeling pretty optimistic about that until today as new projections coming out suggest the total death toll in the US is going to much higher than reported in recent weeks.  Who knows whether these new projections are accurate but it doesn’t bode well for opening theme parks in a few weeks.


I would try to stay optimistic. All the initial projections were wrong. The actual death rates and numbers have been lower than they predicted. Things are opening up, people are realizing that it’s not as dangerous as initially feared. Risks are very low for people under 65. 
I hope you get to go on your trip.


----------



## charmed59

Krandor said:


> So this is interesting, iaapa (international association of amusement parks and attractions)  has put out a set of guidelines.  This group  has no ability to enforce anything so this are simply guidelines and reccomendations but they do in places have very specific formulas for things like taking the square footage of an facility and determine what your capacity number should be.
> 
> They do reccomend guests wear masks (nothing about mandatory but reccomended)
> They don't reccomend temp screenings.  They say point blank "assume everybody is positive and build procceddurs like sanitation, social distancing  and other measures to control spread"
> 
> Interestingly disney isn't listed as helping make these guidelines, but all the other major payers (cedar fair, six flags, seaworld, universal) are so this should give us an idea of what thigns may look like.
> 
> https://www.iaapa.org/sites/default/files/2020-05/IAAPA_COVID-19_ReopeningGuidance_rev1_final.pdf



I didn’t even consider the full PPE and COVID training for first aid.  And they talked about needing to train front of house employees on procedures in case a guest becomes ill.  Now I really feel for these parks, so much to think about.


----------



## xuxa777

charmed59 said:


> I didn’t even consider the full PPE and COVID training for first aid.  And they talked about needing to train front of house employees on procedures in case a guest becomes ill.  Now I really feel for these parks, so much to think about.


 
the procedures are easy and most Disney cast members already know it, just call out "we have a 2319"


----------



## counselormom

Some much needed good news!
https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-citywalk-planning-partial-reopening/


----------



## RamblingMad

counselormom said:


> Some much needed good news!
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-citywalk-planning-partial-reopening/



Good news.


----------



## SDDatNightFan

rteetz said:


> Can't even leave to eat lunch these days...



Please keep off-topic lunch discussions in the appropriate thread so the mods don't lock this one.

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## gotomu212

counselormom said:


> Some much needed good news!
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-citywalk-planning-partial-reopening/



I’m not local, but I never got the impression that locals went to Citywalk like they did DS. Without stores that seems like a real hassle to go all the way into CityWalk for Starbucks.


----------



## woody337

gotomu212 said:


> I’m not local, but I never got the impression that locals went to Citywalk like they did DS. Without stores that seems like a real hassle to go all the way into CityWalk for Starbucks.


There isn't a whole lot there but its a step


----------



## katherine52478

J-BOY said:


> Wouldn't it work better for people that live out of state than those taking spur of the moment trips? Just imagine you can book your park days well in advance, around when you book their hotel or dining reservations.



sorry, I was responding to the posts above where it was stated that PH tickets should have priority over other Guests and that Disneyland Flex Pass has a max of two days a month.

Yes, if everyone could have access to the same reservation system regardless of type of ticket, I would be ok with that. But if the posts were saying that those with a date specific tickets get priority over AP than I disagree with that theory.


----------



## yulilin3

gotomu212 said:


> I’m not local, but I never got the impression that locals went to Citywalk like they did DS. Without stores that seems like a real hassle to go all the way into CityWalk for Starbucks.


locals go after 6pm since you have to pay for parking up until then, unless you have an ap that covers parking. Most locals go for the restaurants, Hard Rock, Bubba Gumps, Cowfish, Toothsome Chocolate Emporium, Margaritaville are all very popular. Also there's a movie theater and 2 mini golf courses, along with a variety of nightclubs.
Without the night clubs it would be popular from 6pm to 11pm unless they wave the parking fee while the parks are closed


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.ocregister.com/disney-t...n-coronavirus-loss-through-2022-analysts-warn
More reason for Disney to open sooner rather than later. The only I wonder is how much they will be cutting from the projects they planned.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/disney-t...n-coronavirus-loss-through-2022-analysts-warn
> More reason for Disney to open sooner rather than later. The only I wonder is how much they will be cutting from the projects they planned.



I'm interested to see what the future holds for the Star Wars hotel.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Jfldis said:


> I wonder if people would have a problem with the reserve park days in advance option.  We always buy a park hopper so we can evaluate/make park choices on the fly for certain days.  So personally this would cause me to re-evaluate dropping the money to go. Maybe more so than the dreaded m word
> More and more everyday I’m a little less interested in when they are going to open and more interested in what the limitations will be as I can see us putting off our summer trip until things hopefully settle down a bit and maybe normalize more.  If that’s after a vaccine so be it...


I feel as if I’ve already made park reservations- When I made fastpass and dining reservations. 

If they were to take those- great. If I had to make more reservations- after having already put so much time into making resort, fastpass, and dining reservations, then I would be quite annoyed.


----------



## BellaBaby

katherine52478 said:


> sorry, I was responding to the posts above where it was stated that PH tickets should have priority over other Guests and that Disneyland Flex Pass has a max of two days a month.
> 
> Yes, if everyone could have access to the same reservation system regardless of type of ticket, I would be ok with that. But if the posts were saying that those with a date specific tickets get priority over AP than I disagree with that theory.


Sorry about that. I edited my post since it looked like I was agreeing with APs only having to have reservations. More to my point was spending additional for a PH for a specific time that was basically useless for PH-ing. If they do go to reservations, I'm fine with everyone having the same access, I just would want a refund for the PH part for 4 adults. 
We had APs 2 years ago and live out of state, so I get it.


----------



## Krandor

BellaBaby said:


> Sorry about that. I edited my post since it looked like I was agreeing with APs only having to have reservations. More to my point was spending additional for a PH for a specific time that was basically useless for PH-ing. If they do go to reservations, I'm fine with everyone having the same access, I just would want a refund for the PH part for 4 adults.
> We had APs 2 years ago and live out of state, so I get it.



if they remove park hopping im sure they will refund that part.


----------



## charmed59

xuxa777 said:


> the procedures are easy and most Disney cast members already know it, just call out "we have a 2319"



That’s good to know.  Next time I hear “we have a 2319” I’ll know highly contagious case in the park.  What is the procedure for that?  Do they get contact info of all nearby guests so Disney can get ahold of them if the sick person tests positive?


----------



## preemiemama

charmed59 said:


> That’s good to know.  Next time I hear “we have a 2319” I’ll know highly contagious case in the park.  What is the procedure for that?  Do they get contact info of all nearby guests so Disney can get ahold of them if the sick person tests positive?


I'm pretty sure the OP was being funny by quoting the movie Monsters, Inc.


----------



## rteetz

I’m just going to throw this out there. I think I’m pretty lenient when it comes to moderating but it’s getting to the point where I just can’t do that anymore.

Just because an article/video says Florida doesn’t mean it’s relevant to Disney. I completely understand there are different sides to this. I completely understand this is a stressful time for everyone. I myself have seen a large income decrease. I myself had to cancel my first Disneyland trip. I get it, I truly do. That doesn’t mean we can discuss politics here. That doesn’t mean we can attack other posters because they disagree with you. That doesn’t mean we can discuss all these different studies and statistical numbers regarding the virus. Those things do nothing good here and are irrelevant to the thread in most cases.

Many if not all people use Disney and Disney related content/sites like these boards as an escape. Yes this is very much reality but let’s just take a breath and pause to think before posting.


----------



## sunflare

katherine52478 said:


> Flex Pass works for Disneyland because the majority of their AP holders are local and don’t have to stay in hotels when they visit.



Flex Pass is actually geared for the passholder who lives farther away (3+ hour drive). Most really local passholders don't like to be stuck in a reservation system, especially since it's not guaranteed that there will be open reservations the day or week of. Those of us that live farther away have to make plans in advance anyway, so the Flex Pass is a wonderful option for us.


----------



## sunflare

katherine52478 said:


> sorry, I was responding to the posts above where it was stated that PH tickets should have priority over other Guests and that Disneyland Flex Pass has a max of two days a month.



Flex has a max of two reservation days at a time, in a 30 day period. Once you use one of the days, you can reserve another. That, combined with the "good to go" dates, is how flexpass holders can have trips that span more than 2 days at a time. I can see this being adaptable to WDW, especially with 4 parks to choose from.


----------



## rteetz

I will be updating this thread tomorrow

Walt Disney Company Quarter 2 Earnings Report 2020


----------



## Mit88

Too bad the report is after the tuesday show. Seems like all of the juicy info comes out on tuesday after 2pm EST. Maybe Craig and Pete/Ryno will have an live stream like Craig and Ryno did last week after the Florida guidelines came out


----------



## jessiegirl1982

sunflare said:


> Flex Pass is actually geared for the passholder who lives farther away (3+ hour drive). Most really local passholders don't like to be stuck in a reservation system, especially since it's not guaranteed that there will be open reservations the day or week of. Those of us that live farther away have to make plans in advance anyway, so the Flex Pass is a wonderful option for us.


I personally love it! We save literally $150 a month with this pass, but can still use it on Saturday's when we mainly go (we have the Signature Plus previously). I live in LA, but never take spontaneous trips (hard with 2 kids). You can reserve both parks if there is availability. I am assuming WDW could roll the same system out relatively easily.


----------



## dina444444

Mit88 said:


> Too bad the report is after the tuesday show. Seems like all of the juicy info comes out on tuesday after 2pm EST. Maybe Craig and Pete/Ryno will have an live stream like Craig and Ryno did last week after the Florida guidelines came out


This is a regular occurrence with the earnings calls.


----------



## Mit88

dina444444 said:


> This is a regular occurrence with the earnings calls.



oh, I know. But many of them don’t feel as potential big as tomorrow’s. Then again, there’s a good chance they say a lot without giving out any real information regarding opening. I think there’s a better chance they announce the “NBA plan” during the earnings than an official reopening date of the parks


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> oh, I know. But many of them don’t feel as potential big as tomorrow’s. Then again, there’s a good chance they say a lot without giving out any real information regarding opening. I think there’s a better chance they announce the “NBA plan” during the earnings than an official reopening date of the parks



I think anybody expecting a "big" announcement at the earning call is going to be dissapointed. We'll learn how bad their losses are looking with everything shut down and what they would like to do to get things restarted but nothing different then what we already know and no dates around anything. I think in most cases Disney doesn't know anything yet in regards to things like dates and while lying to customers may be unethical lying to investors is illegal and they are not going to risk promising anything to investors they cannot 100% delivery. If you ever real stock reports they often have a long list of "potential things that can go wrong" including a lot that are very very unlikely but even unlikely has to be included. Misleading investors is a big deal and if disney straight doesn't know (which I expect is the case) they cannot and will not promise anything to investors. 

I expect we'll mostly get a lot of "if this and if that then maybe we can do this" type stuff.  Nothing concrete and nothing big other then how big they estimate their losses to be.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Mit88 said:


> oh, I know. But many of them don’t feel as potential big as tomorrow’s. Then again, there’s a good chance they say a lot without giving out any real information regarding opening. I think there’s a better chance they announce the “NBA plan” during the earnings than an official reopening date of the parks


I think if they were to announce the “NBA plan,” that would be huge news! If this plan comes to fruition, it could provide needed funds to help their reopening strategy.


----------



## Mit88

I think they have a very good idea of a target date at this point, but like you said, they cant and wont say anything regarding an official date until they KNOW they can open. I think Disney has to inform the public of a date as soon as they know they can definitely open on a certain date because you have to give some people out of town enough of a heads up, rather than a few days to a week. I would say more closer to 3 weeks at minimum that theyd have to give people, and an extra few for people to cancel or reschedule their trips.


----------



## Krandor

halfpintpeggy said:


> I think if they were to announce the “NBA plan,” that would be huge news! If this plan comes to fruition, it could provide needed funds to help their reopening strategy.



Something like the NBA plan would be its own press conference/announcement from the NBA commissioner and likely broadcast on ESPN.  You just don't get those announcements in an earnings call.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I’m just going to throw this out there. I think I’m pretty lenient when it comes to moderating but it’s getting to the point where I just can’t do that anymore.
> 
> Just because an article/video says Florida doesn’t mean it’s relevant to Disney. I completely understand there are different sides to this. I completely understand this is a stressful time for everyone. I myself have seen a large income decrease. I myself had to cancel my first Disneyland trip. I get it, I truly do. That doesn’t mean we can discuss politics here. That doesn’t mean we can attack other posters because they disagree with you. That doesn’t mean we can discuss all these different studies and statistical numbers regarding the virus. Those things do nothing good here and are irrelevant to the thread in most cases.
> 
> Many if not all people use Disney and Disney related content/sites like these boards as an escape. Yes this is very much reality but let’s just take a breath and pause to think before posting.



@rteetz while I know I have been part of the problem at times I think you've done a great job at moding this thread.   I would have locked it a long time ago.  If you do 21 marathon weekend, I'll buy you a beer.  Your work is appreciated.


----------



## C&Jx2

Florida Mall opened (with limited stores). DS soon?
https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...ed-as-phase-one-gets-underway-simon-announces


----------



## Mit88

C&Jx2 said:


> Florida Mall opened (with limited stores). DS soon?
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...ed-as-phase-one-gets-underway-simon-announces


Someone said yesterday that DS Starbucks employees were getting called in for next Friday, presumably to be retrained, so earliest the 16th, more likely the 18th. But that’s assuming they open with Starbucks. Some will open later than that, some might open before


----------



## JaNelson38

C&Jx2 said:


> Florida Mall opened (with limited stores). DS soon?
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...ed-as-phase-one-gets-underway-simon-announces



With retail stuff opening up, I don't think its long before every DS retail shop that wants to open up does so.

People are talking about announcements today or perhaps dates on re-opening the parks during the earnings call....one announcement that could be set in stone would be the re-opening of Disney Springs stores, as the state of Florida has given the go-ahead for that.  That would whet the appetite of people looking for positive news, and it would give shareholders news that they are moving forward with plans to re-open even though the parks wouldn't necessarily get mentioned specifically.


----------



## JaNelson38

Krandor said:


> Something like the NBA plan would be its own press conference/announcement from the NBA commissioner and likely broadcast on ESPN.  You just don't get those announcements in an earnings call.



Disney has no bearing on the decisions of the NBA with regards to re-starting the season.  I'm sure they'd love to host something if they could, but the logistics of such a plan would be really hard.  It's the main reason why the MLB talk of playing all games in Arizona/Florida never really gained traction.

Before any plan moves forward, the NBA would need approval from the owners and the players union.  If Disney was truly an outlet to re-start the season, it probably would have happened by now.  With WDW now, by most accounts, preparing for re-opening in the coming weeks, I don't think it works.


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> Disney has no bearing on the decisions of the NBA with regards to re-starting the season.  I'm sure they'd love to host something if they could, but the logistics of such a plan would be really hard.  It's the main reason why the MLB talk of playing all games in Arizona/Florida never really gained traction.
> 
> Before any plan moves forward, the NBA would need approval from the owners and the players union.  If Disney was truly an outlet to re-start the season, it probably would have happened by now.  With WDW now, by most accounts, preparing for re-opening in the coming weeks, I don't think it works.



MLB is different. Their players union is more difficult to deal with to come up with a plan. They’re also trying to start a season, not finish one. Plus the multiple state plan takes a lot more work to tidy everything up than having one site for every team.


----------



## hertamaniac

gotomu212 said:


> I’m not local, but I never got the impression that locals went to Citywalk like they did DS. Without stores that seems like a real hassle to go all the way into CityWalk for Starbucks.



Our experience as local is that we avoid Citywalk for dinner.  Additionally, most other locals I know go to more "Mom and Pop" restaurants to support community establishments at far less cost.

That being said, I do agree the offerings now at DS is far superior in terms of eateries and with free parking regardless of time of day.


----------



## randumb0

hertamaniac said:


> Our experience as local is that we avoid Citywalk for dinner.  Additionally, most other locals I know go to more "Mom and Pop" restaurants to support community establishments at far less cost.
> 
> That being said, I do agree the offerings now at DS is far superior in terms of eateries and with free parking regardless of time of day.



I agree I don't know many people that visit City Walk unless it's to go to the park. However, I do eat at Margaritaville about once a year.


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> oh, I know. But many of them don’t feel as potential big as tomorrow’s. Then again, there’s a good chance they say a lot without giving out any real information regarding opening. I think there’s a better chance they announce the “NBA plan” during the earnings than an official reopening date of the parks


I don't think they have a reopening date. For now, it's a day by day thing.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


>


They closed 8 weeks before WDW and DLR.


----------



## Jroceagles

Searc said:


> They closed 8 weeks before WDW and DLR.


so that would put WDW on a path for July?


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> They closed 8 weeks before WDW and DLR.


Yes, that is why I have been thinking July 1st all along for the parks, maybe soft open in mid June


----------



## Tjddis

Anyone know what time earnings call is?


----------



## Jroceagles

Tjddis said:


> Anyone know what time earnings call is?


430pm


----------



## Searc

Jroceagles said:


> so that would put WDW on a path for July?


Possibly, but it all depends on numbers. And with FL opening back up, that could change. Eight weeks after WDW closure would be late May, but since they have started canceling reservations through the 23rd, I think, it doesn't look like it will be anytime in May.


----------



## Searc

Jroceagles said:


> 430pm


EST


----------



## Tjddis

An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?


----------



## Tjddis

Searc said:


> EST


Gracias!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200505-p5l5wcqz2je67bbbsnvxwcsqym-story.html


----------



## xuxa777

Tjddis said:


> An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?



They most likely will give a general guidance saying they are working with local governments to open safely, within the phases system, not ready to put a date on it. I would say the dates you gave are their worst case scenerios they are working with, and are pushing for much sooner. The good news though, even without an announcement there will be plenty of things in the call to give us at least 100 more pages of speculating


----------



## xuxa777

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200505-p5l5wcqz2je67bbbsnvxwcsqym-story.html


They might have gone bankrupt even without the pandemic, no surprise.


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?



Setting a timeline for 1/1/21 is far riskier than the summer given the likely reemergence of the virus in the winter. Theres no way they could say that in 7 months we’ll be in any better of a position than they would be if they opened in July, or August. There have been countless rumors stemming from a friend of a friend of a relative that spoke to a magic genie that knows Bob Iger’s niece’s best friend. Theres a better chance that none of the 100 rumors of reopening dates are true than any one of them


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> so that would put WDW on a path for July?


Not sure that we can make any kind of comparisons between how long Shanghai was closed and how long WDW will be closed.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> They might have gone bankrupt even without the pandemic, no surprise.



I agree. The pandemic is going to rush the inevitable for some companies. Many of the ones facing bankruptcy were already doing so this will just get them to file sooner than later. And while I hate that it means jobs are gone it is good to weed out the poorly operating companies so new growth can come.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Not sure that we can make any kind of comparisons between how long Shanghai was closed to how long WDW will be closed.



Agreed. Its two completely different situations, in 2 very different countries with very, very different laws. Outlines of in park experiences such as 6ft markers in queues is probably the closest comparison you’ll find between the Asian parks and the US parks.


----------



## DisneyElite4

Tjddis said:


> An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?



This rumor is in-line with the one from WDWMagic posted on the Earnings Call thread.


----------



## woody337

DisneyElite4 said:


> This rumor is in-line with the one from WDWMagic posted on the Earnings Call thread.


They must have the same relative


----------



## Yooperroo

DisneyElite4 said:


> This rumor is in-line with the one from WDWMagic posted on the Earnings Call thread.


They could have the same friend of a friend.


----------



## DisneyElite4

woody337 said:


> They must have the same relative



I really hope it’s a false rumor!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

How can you tell when a rumour or source is reliable? When it confirms what you believe to be true, of course.


----------



## Lewisc

DGsAtBLT said:


> How can you tell when a rumour or source is reliable? When it confirms what you believe to be true, of course.


Or when the source has previously posted rumors which wound up being true.


----------



## xuxa777

https://www.tampabay.com/arts-enter...plans-to-reopen-june-1-with-limited-capacity/
Somewhat nearby park with some rides going to open June 1st at 50% capacity, 25% indoor venues, no mask required but recommended for guests.


----------



## tlmadden73

No way I see DL being shuttered until 2021. 

Eventually we are going to have to just go out there. Businesses can't wait for some miracle vaccine. We are just going to have to take precautions, isolate the vulnerable and just get out there. 

I have never felt a theme park is less safe from other viruses. Highly trafficked stores, kids coming home from school, going to my office, eating at a restaurant, probably all just as likely to catch a virus than a mainly outdoor theme park that ALREADY had high cleanliness standards.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

www.Disney.com/investors  for the 4:30 pm EDT earnings call.

The call will be live for those wanting to listen.


----------



## BryGuy415

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, that is why I have been thinking July 1st all along for the parks, maybe soft open in mid June



My guess has been July 6 - it removes the need to have to deal with a National Holiday and potential crowds


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> They closed 8 weeks before WDW and DLR.


I don’t think that’s as relevant b/c besides not being the majority owners or the fact they’re in China, a lot of the time it took them to come up with strategies to make the parks safer can now be implemented here. I think it’s a good sign actually b/c I think it would be bad optics to open wdw before China.


----------



## tlmadden73

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/arts-enter...plans-to-reopen-june-1-with-limited-capacity/
> Somewhat nearby park with some rides going to open June 1st


That is good news .. I feel zoos should be open up sooner than later. A lot of them are mainly outdoors .. you can use gloves/hand sanitizers to open doors. You don't have to touch the railings or glass.  You are rarely right next to people (unless you crowd a spot at a certain exhibit. A lot of them are like being at a park .. with just more things to look at. 

Let's put it this way .. the more things open up .. the less people will crowd into the places that ARE open. You see it all over. A city  closes the parks, people go to the beaches. The beaches get closed and people go find a state park still open. Everything should try and open up near the same time. Whether it is "safe" or not .. most people are done with this. The more places to go the more spread out people will be.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?


I posted this last week or so, but my cousin is high up in Seaworld & they are preparing for 7/1 opening at the latest but shooting more for mid June opening. She said Universal & WDW are all working toward trying to open around the same time.


----------



## JaNelson38

tlmadden73 said:


> No way I see DL being shuttered until 2021.
> 
> Eventually we are going to have to just go out there. Businesses can't wait for some miracle vaccine. We are just going to have to take precautions, isolate the vulnerable and just get out there.
> 
> I have never felt a theme park is less safe from other viruses. Highly trafficked stores, kids coming home from school, going to my office, eating at a restaurant, probably all just as likely to catch a virus than a mainly outdoor theme park that ALREADY had high cleanliness standards.




Its just not possible.  Why people even think DL or WDW can just stay indefinitely closed until the end of time and remain solvent is absurd.  They're still a business.  A business that's bleeding millions every day they are closed.  Its a publicly traded company.  You can't just press "pause" on business and hit "play" at some arbitrary date in the future and have nothing change. 

People that normally don't follow business or finances are going to be shocked to hear the earnings call later today and find out just how much $ Disney has lost from being shut down just 6 weeks.  And they'll understand what I mean when I say they'll be open pretty much as soon as they're given the green light to do so (publicly or privately) by the state of Florida, and how staying shut down for months on end is simply not sustainable.


----------



## Mit88

Sheltering billions of people will only get more difficult as the temperature gets warmer. In NY we’ve maybe had 5 days over 60 degrees and outdoor activity spots are already crowded. With consistent warm temperature, it’ll get worse and worse because the options stay slim while the people going outside increases.


----------



## C&Jx2

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/arts-enter...plans-to-reopen-june-1-with-limited-capacity/
> Somewhat nearby park with some rides going to open June 1st at 50% capacity, 25% indoor venues, no mask required but recommended for guests.


I’m trying to think about what indoor venues they really have... Not many.

Even on busy days, guests are pretty spread out.

Such a nice establishment though  . I grew up in the Tampa area and have been there many times. Love it!


----------



## JaNelson38

LSUmiss said:


> I posted this last week or so, but my cousin is high up in Seaworld & they are preparing for 7/1 opening at the latest but shooting more for mid June opening. She said Universal & WDW are all working toward trying to open around the same time.



It would make sense that all of the major attractions try to open around the same time, as many travelers try to do more than one thing if they make a trip to Florida, especially out-of-staters.


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> Its just not possible.  Why people even think DL or WDW can just stay indefinitely closed until the end of time and remain solvent is absurd.  They're still a business.  A business that's bleeding millions every day they are closed.  Its a publicly traded company.  You can't just press "pause" on business and hit "play" at some arbitrary date in the future and have nothing change.
> 
> People that normally don't follow business or finances are going to be shocked to hear the earnings call later today and find out just how much $ Disney has lost from being shut down just 6 weeks.  And they'll understand what I mean when I say they'll be open pretty much as soon as they're given the green light to do so (publicly or privately) by the state of Florida, and how staying shut down for months on end is simply not sustainable.



Disney closed its US parks 50 days ago. If they’re losing 30M a day, that’s 1.5B that they’ve lost in revenue in 6 weeks. We may think Disney has an endless supply of money, but 1.5 Billion dollars is not “chump change”. If they open up on June 1st, it’ll be around 2.3 Billion dollars. That’s assuming that 30M per day estimate is correct


----------



## SierraT

Speaking of zoos and apologies if this doesn’t belong here but does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has been letting the animals roam?  I sincerely do not know the operating procedures there, only that they are housed when they aren’t on the savannah.

I would imagine that the closer they get to opening with a normal operating schedule, the animals would need to be circulated out to become adjusted?  Probably a silly question, just curious.


----------



## TwoMisfits

tlmadden73 said:


> That is good news .. I feel zoos should be open up sooner than later. A lot of them are mainly outdoors .. you can use gloves/hand sanitizers to open doors. You don't have to touch the railings or glass.  You are rarely right next to people (unless you crowd a spot at a certain exhibit. A lot of them are like being at a park .. with just more things to look at.
> 
> Let's put it this way .. the more things open up .. the less people will crowd into the places that ARE open. You see it all over. A city  closes the parks, people go to the beaches. The beaches get closed and people go find a state park still open. Everything should try and open up near the same time. Whether it is "safe" or not .. most people are done with this. The more places to go the more spread out people will be.



I agree...and more than zoos, but botanical gardens and sculpture/art parks should also open for the same reason...you walk through and look at outdoor things, which is perfect in the current environment...


----------



## JaNelson38

Mit88 said:


> Disney closed its US parks 50 days ago. If they’re losing 30M a day, that’s 1.5B that they’ve lost in revenue in 6 weeks. We may think Disney has an endless supply of money, but 1.5 Billion dollars is not “chump change”. If they open up on June 1st, it’ll be around 2.3 Billion dollars. That’s assuming that 30M per day estimate is correct



Yep.

Disney no doubt has cash on hand, but they're also borrowing a ton.  No business the size of Disney doesn't borrow lots of money....whether its for operating costs, construction/development, etc.  And that's just the parks arm of the company.  The movies/sports arm of the company is bleeding profusely too.  And we all know there won't be a cruise ship leaving port for weeks if not months.

Sooner or later, banks will start saying no.  And when banks start saying no is when businesses go bankrupt.  Yes, this can happen to Disney.  You can't keep operating a business with nothing on the revenue side of the profit/loss statement.


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> Speaking of zoos and apologies if this doesn’t belong here but does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has been letting the animals roam?  I sincerely do not know the operating procedures there, only that they are housed when they aren’t on the savannah.
> 
> I would imagine that the closer they get to opening with a normal operating schedule, the animals would need to be circulated out to become adjusted?  Probably a silly question, just curious.



its been business as usual with the animals at AK. They have caretakers there all day


----------



## Brianstl

SierraT said:


> Speaking of zoos and apologies if this doesn’t belong here but does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has been letting the animals roam?  I sincerely do not know the operating procedures there, only that they are housed when they aren’t on the savannah.
> 
> I would imagine that the closer they get to opening with a normal operating schedule, the animals would need to be circulated out to become adjusted?  Probably a silly question, just curious.


My guess is that the animals' schedule at AK hasn't changed all that much.  I would think they would try to avoid things like schedule changes that can increase the stress on captive animals.


----------



## yulilin3

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/arts-enter...plans-to-reopen-june-1-with-limited-capacity/
> Somewhat nearby park with some rides going to open June 1st at 50% capacity, 25% indoor venues, no mask required but recommended for guests.


And to bring it back to Disney related, you can watch the series about this zoo on Disney+


----------



## Mit88

JaNelson38 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Disney no doubt has cash on hand, but they're also borrowing a ton.  No business the size of Disney doesn't borrow lots of money....whether its for operating costs, construction/development, etc.  And that's just the parks arm of the company.  The movies/sports arm of the company is bleeding profusely too.
> 
> Sooner or later, banks will start saying no.  And when banks start saying no is when businesses go bankrupt.  Yes, this can happen to Disney.



They just got a credit loan for 5B. Half of that is already wiped out for nothing, potentially more than half if they stay closed longer than June. Theres no forgiveness period during the closure. They have nothing to gain from staying closed, and everything to lose. People are going to complain and say its “too soon” whether Disney opens tomorrow, or on January 1st. Last year the movies were a very big revenue stream last year because of big blockbusters like Endgame, Lion King, TS4, Frozen 2, and Aladdin. Their next big movie is Mulan in late July (if that sticks) and then not until November with Soul and Black Widow.


----------



## xuxa777

JaNelson38 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Disney no doubt has cash on hand, but they're also borrowing a ton.  No business the size of Disney doesn't borrow lots of money....whether its for operating costs, construction/development, etc.  And that's just the parks arm of the company.  The movies/sports arm of the company is bleeding profusely too.  And we all know there won't be a cruise ship leaving port for weeks if not months.
> 
> Sooner or later, banks will start saying no.  And when banks start saying no is when businesses go bankrupt.  Yes, this can happen to Disney.  You can't keep operating a business with nothing on the revenue side of the profit/loss statement.



You are correct, but companies operate losing money all the time, see all the tech companies. Uber has yet to make a profit, lost $1.2 Billion in Q4, Q2 2019 lost $5.2 billion in just three months and may never make a profit.  Yes, Disney is differnet than Uber and Disney needs to open asap but does have more runway than most think.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> You are correct, but companies operate losing money all the time, see all the tech companies. Uber has yet to make a profit, lost $1.2 Billion in Q4, Q2 2019 lost $5.2 billion in just three months and may never make a profit.  Yes, Disney is differnet than Uber and Disney needs to open asap but does have more runway than most think.



Yes, they have a lot of runway, but its not an endless runway. Bleeding money just because other companies arent turning quarterly profits isnt a smart strategy


----------



## BryGuy415

xuxa777 said:


> Attendance will not be an issue, especially operating at 50%



I contend their hesitation is their fear of being associated with a spike in Coronavirus cases.  Cruise Lines will take years to recover from this because of their association of the spread.  They could open tomorrow and people will flock...how do they open without being blamed for the inevitable spike in cases we will see - that's the question to answer.


----------



## Mit88

BryGuy415 said:


> I contend their hesitation is their fear of being associated with a spike in Coronavirus cases.  Cruise Lines will take years to recover from this because of their association of the spread.  They could open tomorrow and people will flock...how do they open without being blamed for the inevitable spike in cases we will see - that's the question to answer.



People will be looking to blame them no matter when they decide to open. They could open back up in 2022 and people will write articles claiming that the virus will return because Disney opened back up. 

If they truly fear the backlash of a possible spike in numbers because they opened their parks back up, then theyre probably better off selling the company


----------



## LSUmiss

NWOhiogal said:


> And the next spike will be a LOT worse, because hospitals are low on supplies.  If there's a spike everything will slam shut again and won't open until September at the earliest. Did we  learn anything from the 1918 flu pandemic? Maybe not!
> 
> *For me the saddest result of all this is the loss of the "Disney Bubble". Many people go to Disney World to escape reality. Hard to do that when everyone's wearing masks and keeping social distance! And it might be like that for years to come.*


I’ve been thinking about this part. We are booked in June & will most likely still go IF they’re open & there are a few things that will be deal breakers so we are waiting to see what wdw will do. But I started thinking about the bolded last night & how sad it is b/c it’ll be so different from what it was on last trip just this past Feb/March. Lower crowds will be better, but it’s just a reminder of how things have changed so much in such a short period of time .


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I’ve been thinking about this part. We are booked in June & will most likely still go IF they’re open & there are a few things that will be deal breakers so we are waiting to see what wdw will do. But I started thinking about the bolded last night & how sad it is b/c it’ll be so different from what it was on last trip just this past Feb/March. Lower crowds will be better, but it’s just a reminder of how things have changed so much in such a short period of time .



It’ll be strange, but temporary. Certain things will change forever, but nothing that will make  the Disney experience lose its magic forever. That’s how I personally feel, and to me, it’ll suck to see the major changes in place if my trip in June still takes place, but there would have to be excessive changes (more than mandatory “M” word, no fireworks/parades, no FP) for me not to go if I’m able to.


----------



## DLgal

BryGuy415 said:


> I contend their hesitation is their fear of being associated with a spike in Coronavirus cases.  Cruise Lines will take years to recover from this because of their association of the spread.  They could open tomorrow and people will flock...how do they open without being blamed for the inevitable spike in cases we will see - that's the question to answer.



It would be near impossible to trace ANY given case of this virus or even an outbreak directly to any specific theme park. There are just way too many other places a theme park visitor can acquire the virus en route to the park. Think about it. How do you know whether you got the virus in your hometown before you left? Your home airport? The airplane? MCO? And for locals, how do you know you didn't get it at the supermarket that week? I mean, I am local to Disneyland. I go out once a week now to get groceries. If Disneyland opens tomorrow and I go, and then get sick anytime in the next 14 days, I could have just as easily gotten the virus at the supermarket during my weekly run. There is no way to really know. 

A cruise ship, where everyone is sharing the same space for days on end is completely different.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tjddis said:


> An extremely third party person (friend of a relative that is high up in park operations) has told us that right now WDW is preparing for 8/1 open and DL for 1/1/21.  They indicated that this was influenced by local govt: FLA gov wants to open CA not so much.  Person was not sure this would be announced today.   Thought it was more likely statement made about no opening date being set yet would stand. For what it’s worth.  Which is admittedly not much. It does make sense to me and seems consistent but who knows.  Would they withhold that timeline from investors?


I love people predicting 1/1/21 reopening dates   How stupid of Disney would it be to open on New Years Day 2021? (a Friday next year so this would guarantee the most packed opening weekend basically possible)

If they don't want to tank their stock and be accused of fraud (they're still selling non-refundable tickets for the parks this summer and DLR this year) they'll stick with "no date yet but we want to open as soon as possible in a safe matter".


----------



## DLgal

I had a dream a few weeks ago that Disneyland would open on June 18, so that is what I'm going with.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Sheltering billions of people will only get more difficult as the temperature gets warmer. In NY we’ve maybe had 5 days over 60 degrees and outdoor activity spots are already crowded. With consistent warm temperature, it’ll get worse and worse because the options stay slim while the people going outside increases.


Don't think you'll have trouble with that this weekend!


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> It’ll be strange, but temporary. Certain things will change forever, but nothing that will make  the Disney experience lose its magic forever. That’s how I personally feel, and to me, it’ll suck to see the major changes in place if my trip in June still takes place, but there would have to be excessive changes (more than mandatory “M” word, no fireworks/parades, no FP) for me not to go if I’m able to.



Yeah some of the things like minimizing touch points and sanitizing things well in between people using it are procedures and thought processes I hope say around because it will also help with spread of other things too.   Things like social distencing and trying to avoid cfrowds are things that will be temproary and eventully lessen and go away mostly.


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> People will be looking to blame them no matter when they decide to open. They could open back up in 2022 and people will write articles claiming that the virus will return because Disney opened back up.
> 
> If they truly fear the backlash of a possible spike in numbers because they opened their parks back up, then theyre probably better off selling the company


All due respect do you see any reasonable difference between complaints in 2022 and complaints after about 2 months where almost 70000 people died?  I’m in no way advocating closure until 2022 or even 2021 but can we agree it’s not completely unreasonable from a public health stand point to say it’s a little too soon?


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> All due respect do you see any reasonable difference between complaints in 2022 and complaints after about 2 months where almost 70000 people died?  I’m in no way advocating closure until 2022 or even 2021 but can we agree it’s not completely unreasonable from a public health stand point to say it’s a little too soon?



Exactly.  A couple of weeks of actual declining numbers is not a lot to ask for.


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> Exactly.  A couple of weeks of actual declining numbers is not a lot to ask for.


and hopefully we will see that. IF they decide to open on June 1st that's a whole month where they can see number trends. IF they focus only on getting Fl visitors we have been declining since April 1st, that's a month of data and then add this month.


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> All due respect do you see any reasonable difference between complaints in 2022 and complaints after about 2 months where almost 70000 people died?  I’m in no way advocating closure until 2022 or even 2021 but can we agree it’s not completely unreasonable from a public health stand point to say it’s a little too soon?


Who determines when its not too soon for a place like Disney to open up? At some point business sense has to come into play. They’re not losing a couple of dollars in this time period, we’re literally talking about Billions of dollars being lost. I can’t stress enough that that is not good. I’m not downplaying the virus, I have left my home 3 times to get groceries since March 13th, so I’m taking this very seriously, but at some point livelihoods come into play. The well will run dry for unemployment. Then what? Homelessness in masses becomes the norm because people don’t want the economy reopened. I never said Disney should have been opened already, or should open tomorrow. I don’t disagree that right now it’s a little too soon, but life needs to move forward at some point. There’s no way we can wait until the virus is dormant. Small businesses are closing for good left and right. Those are jobs that people don’t have to go back to


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tjddis said:


> All due respect do you see any reasonable difference between complaints in 2022 and complaints after about 2 months where almost 70000 people died?  I’m in no way advocating closure until 2022 or even 2021 but can we agree it’s not completely unreasonable from a public health stand point to say it’s a little too soon?


Why don’t we wait on that never ending argument until we have a date to judge Disney from our armchairs?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Who determines when its not too soon for a place like Disney to open up? At some point business sense has to come into play. They’re not losing a couple of dollars in this time period, we’re literally talking about Billions of dollars being lost. I can’t stress enough that that is not good. I’m not downplaying the virus, I have left my home 3 times to get groceries since March 13th, so I’m taking this very seriously, but at some point livelihoods come into play. The well will run dry for unemployment. Then what? Homelessness in masses becomes the norm because people don’t want the economy reopened. I never said Disney should have been opened already, or should open tomorrow. I don’t disagree that right now it’s a little too soon, but life needs to move forward at some point. There’s no way we can wait until the virus is dormant. Small businesses are closing for good left and right. Those are jobs that people don’t have to go back to


There is a big difference in small businesses, restaurants, and the places that are opening to opening places of large gatherings like theme parks. If people could follow social distancing and wearing masks when they can't be 6ft apart we could open everything now. Its sad the government had to put this measures in place cause people can't voluntarily do social distancing.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> There is a big difference in small businesses, restaurants, and the places that are opening to opening places of large gatherings like theme parks. If people could follow social distancing and wearing masks when they can't be 6ft apart we could open everything now. Its sad the government had to put this measures in place cause people can't voluntarily do social distancing.



So Disney waits until people don’t need to socially distance or wear masks. Sorry, Disney, you cant open until the virus is gone, which may be never


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DLgal said:


> It would be near impossible to trace ANY given case of this virus or even an outbreak directly to any specific theme park. There are just way too many other places a theme park visitor can acquire the virus en route to the park. Think about it. How do you know whether you got the virus in your hometown before you left? Your home airport? The airplane? MCO? And for locals, how do you know you didn't get it at the supermarket that week? I mean, I am local to Disneyland. I go out once a week now to get groceries. If Disneyland opens tomorrow and I go, and then get sick anytime in the next 14 days, I could have just as easily gotten the virus at the supermarket during my weekly run. There is no way to really know.
> 
> A cruise ship, where everyone is sharing the same space for days on end is completely different.



You seem to be forgetting about the thousands of CMs who work in the WDW parks and are around tens of thousands of guests every day.  Could they trace it back to a WDW park?  Maybe not, but if they have numerous CMs getting sick, it will be bad for WDW on many levels.


----------



## DaBourques4

LSUmiss said:


> I posted this last week or so, but my cousin is high up in Seaworld & they are preparing for 7/1 opening at the latest but shooting more for mid June opening. She said Universal & WDW are all working toward trying to open around the same time.


I've heard the same from others who work at Disney (not in the parks, but that's all I'll comment).


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> So Disney waits until people don’t need to socially distance or wear masks. Sorry, Disney, you cant open until the virus is gone, which may be never


Not at all. I think they need to take their time in opening and Mickey has to grow a set and enforce the rules they put in place.


----------



## zemmer

I keep reading that Disney doesn’t enforce rules. They do for height limits on rides. They might for rules deemed necessary for health and safety.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> Not at all. I think they need to take their time in opening and Mickey has to grow a set and enforce the rules they put in place.


This right here - Disney theme parks need to step up and say what is right. If the major grocery store in your town can deny entry due to lack of mask, so can Disney.

(I'm using masks as an example, this can be replaced with whatever rules Disney seems fit for operations upon park open)


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Mit88 said:


> So Disney waits until people don’t need to socially distance or wear masks. Sorry, Disney, you cant open until the virus is gone, which may be never



I don't think it will be necessary.  Disney already knows how to lower capacity significantly and make a profit.  They've proven they can do it through AH hard-ticket events, EMM and even some pass holder events (I've attended some that were very sparsely attended).  Would it mean selling hard tickets to enter the parks?  Maybe.  And I'm sure they would get a ton of push-back from those who purchased regular park tickets.  I, myself, would love it.  Give me an AH-type of event any day/time of the week!  Low crowds, walk-on rides, "free" snacks!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

zemmer said:


> I key reading that Disney doesn’t enforce rules. They do for height limits on rides. They might for rules deemed necessary for health and safety.



Good point.  Most of the rules I've seen unenforced are not rules around health and safety (line-cutting for example).


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Not at all. I think they need to take their time in opening and Mickey has to grow a set and enforce the rules they put in place.



They are taking their time opening, hence why there’s no opening date yet. Well, other than the dates passed on by 5th removed uncles that have friends that have cousins that get inside information different from the other people that have had 4th removed aunts with a hair dresser that has a son that once worked with a janitor that cleans the offices that these high profile meetings are taking place


----------



## Sarahslay

LSUmiss said:


> I’ve been thinking about this part. We are booked in June & will most likely still go IF they’re open & there are a few things that will be deal breakers so we are waiting to see what wdw will do. But I started thinking about the bolded last night & how sad it is b/c it’ll be so different from what it was on last trip just this past Feb/March. Lower crowds will be better, but it’s just a reminder of how things have changed so much in such a short period of time .


It's still escaping reality for me even if there are changes/everyone is wearing a mask. My current reality is being in my home day in and day out, even if I have to expend more energy to keep myself safe it's still better than just continuing to sit here in my house all day every day. I go to the store, I come home. Next week, I go to the store and I come home. Rinse, Repeat. We just want to go and be there even if it is modified for the time being. I got the virus before the parks even closed, this has been my reality before most people were ever forced to stay home, I just need something positive/semi-positive to escape to, even if it means dealing with drastic change.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> They are taking their time opening, hence why there’s no opening date yet. Well, other than the dates passed on by 5th removed uncles that have friends that have cousins that get inside information different from the other people that have had 4th removed aunts with a hair dresser that has a son that once worked with a janitor that cleans the offices that these high profile meetings are taking place


Yes they are taking their time. Either way Mickey has to grow a set and enforce the social distancing rules. If that means taking some of the Magic away so be it.


----------



## joelanza5

yulilin3 said:


> he Florida Dpt of Health, and of course the number will go up and down, but the new cases are going down, and more importantly people dying are going down. The concentration of cases here in Florida is in the south and those county's have not reached phase 1 yet. I won't add on the subject cause this thread is for WDW operations not disease stats but you can go look for yourself. Go to the dashboard and you can see all sorts of charts and numbers by county, even by zipcode


I get that it's mainly for WDW operations and apologies if I missed this - but if Disney did open up strictly to Florida residents, how would they discern who's a Florida resident and who is not.  I assume checkpoints haven't been placed over the state border, so are they going to check IDs for every person in a party at the front gate?  
And would WDW even be profitable by solely opening to Florida residents (cost of staff needing to be employed, food prep, etc). I assume it's not like every Florida resident is going to go every day or every week -- but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes they are taking their time. Either way Mickey has to grow a set and enforce the social distancing rules. If that means taking some of the Magic away so be it.


Whose to say they aren’t going to enforce it? This is a little bit more serious than things that are typically let slide. Someone smoking in the park and not being kicked out isn’t the same as people disobeying guidelines set by the state that are to decrease the odds of contracting a highly contagious and deadly virus


----------



## Sarahslay

SierraT said:


> Speaking of zoos and apologies if this doesn’t belong here but does anyone know if Animal Kingdom has been letting the animals roam?  I sincerely do not know the operating procedures there, only that they are housed when they aren’t on the savannah.
> 
> I would imagine that the closer they get to opening with a normal operating schedule, the animals would need to be circulated out to become adjusted?  Probably a silly question, just curious.


There have been videos and pictures on social media of the animals out on the savannah, the rhinos even had their mud wallows redone. I saw pictures overnight of pictures of the parks empty and you can see animals out on the savannah, they won't just keep them in cages, they do have CMs there caring for them daily.


----------



## LSUmiss

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Good point.  Most of the rules I've seen unenforced are not rules around health and safety (line-cutting for example).


And unless the CM sees it & is 100% sure they know what they saw, it’s a he said/she said situation with things like line cutting so that doesn’t seem worth the drama for CMs to get involved in.
As for the mask debate, they can issue a policy that says they strongly recommend them & that they mandatory when social distancing can’t be maintained. Something as simple as that will look good PR wise & cover them.


----------



## xuxa777

https://www.holidayworld.com/covid-19/
another large theme park opening June 14th with limited capacity most likely


----------



## Sean74

Mit88 said:


> Hopeful, is the key word. And even if one magically appears in January, how long does it take to produce and distribute to Billions of people? Probably about 6-9 months





DisneyWishes14 said:


> You seem to be forgetting about the thousands of CMs who work in the WDW parks and are around tens of thousands of guests every day.  Could they trace it back to a WDW park?  Maybe not, but if they have numerous CMs getting sick, it will be bad for WDW on many levels.


Also, instead of thinking about WDW as a theme park, perhaps


Jrb1979 said:


> There is a big difference in small businesses, restaurants, and the places that are opening to opening places of large gatherings like theme parks. If people could follow social distancing and wearing masks when they can't be 6ft apart we could open everything now. Its sad the government had to put this measures in place cause people can't voluntarily do social distancing.


WDW does employ 77,000 though.

Maybe instead of thinking of it as a theme park, think of it like it is a small city is appropriate.  There are parts of it that could be opened relatively safely. Get some of the employees back to work and money flowing through the economy.  

Also today may be too soon to open, but people advocating moving towards opening realize that once you start the process it will be another month (at least) before WDW would open to the public, Florida (and most places in the US) peaked in April so is June to early to open?


----------



## SarahC97

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.holidayworld.com/covid-19/
> another large theme park opening June 14th with limited capacity most likely


I'm a passholder at this park as well (I live about 1.5 hours away). This has actually given me hope that Disney may open in June sometime.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> However, while it’s still tragic, that’s still just .02% of the US population.


This isn't just aimed at the QP, but I just wanted to reiterate what @rteetz said. While I'm not a moderator, this board is supposed to be a means of escape and a place to discuss something we're all passionate about: Disney. Though the current crisis has created a somewhat uncomfortable crossroads here, the moderators and ownership of this Board have made it clear that its original mission (and all of the rules that are in place to ensure it) is still in place. Everyone is going through their own individual struggles at the moment and really could use a place like The DIS for relief and escape from extremely stressful, and for some very scary, times.

This crisis is affecting everyone in a different way. For example, while it's easy to dismiss that number or imply it is not super significant, it's a lot harder to dismiss or minimize it when it includes friends and family members. It's a lot harder to ask "what's the big deal" when you've experienced the loss of a number of people you care about in what feels like a millisecond. Suddenly, a still tragic just .02% death toll is a heartbreaking loss of a friend, a loved one, or family member, or worse, some combination. Again, I'm not a moderator, but I've been around here for some time and have found that The DIS is at its absolute best when, in the midst of passionate discussion about Disney, the community leans on each other, supports each other, and stands together. I've seen some of the most heartwarming virtual displays of solidarity on this forum. Just remember there are people, with their own anxieties and problems, on the other side of the screen.

Trust me, I get it; it can be so tempting to insert politics or economics or personal opinions on an issue like this, but I've really tried to focus to keep myself "on topic" and discussing Disney-centered COVID-19 news and speculation and asking myself "is this post really about Disney or something larger?" There are other avenues for those types of posts, but I really hope we can try to keep The DIS a Disney-focused escape from which we can walk away feeling better than we did when we arrived. While that's not always possible, we can all play a part in trying to make that happen.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Sean74 said:


> Also, instead of thinking about WDW as a theme park, perhaps
> 
> WDW does employ 77,000 though.
> 
> Maybe instead of thinking of it as a theme park, think of it like it is a small city is appropriate.  There are parts of it that could be opened relatively safely. Get some of the employees back to work and money flowing through the economy.
> 
> Also today may be too soon to open, but people advocating moving towards opening realize that once you start the process it will be another month (at least) before WDW would open to the public, Florida (and most places in the US) peaked in April so is June to early to open?



I think most people agree WDW will open in phases.  Springs first.  Some think either this month, or early next month.


----------



## e_yerger

andyman8 said:


> This isn't just aimed at the QP, but I just wanted to reiterate what @rteetz said. While I'm not a moderator, this board is supposed to be a means of escape and a place to discuss something we're all passionate about: Disney. Though the current crisis has created a somewhat uncomfortable crossroads here, the moderators and ownership of this Board have made it clear that its original mission (and all of the rules that are in place to ensure it) is still in place. Everyone is going through their own individual struggles at the moment and really could use a place like The DIS for relief and escape from extremely stressful, and for some very scary, times.
> 
> This crisis is affecting everyone in a different way. For example, while it's easy to dismiss that number or imply it is not super significant, it's a lot harder to dismiss or minimize it when it includes friends and family members. It's a lot harder to ask "what's the big deal" when you've experienced the loss of a number of people you care about in what feels like a millisecond. Suddenly, a still tragic just .02% death toll is a heartbreaking loss of a friend, a loved one, or family member, or worse, some combination. Again, I'm not a moderator, but I've been around here for some time and have found that The DIS is at its absolute best when, in the midst of passionate discussion about Disney, the community leans on each other, supports each other, and stands together. I've seen some of the most heartwarming virtual displays of solidarity on this forum. Just remember there are people, with their own anxieties and problems, on the other side of the screen.
> 
> Trust me, I get it; it can be so tempting to insert politics or economics or personal opinions on an issue like this, but I've really tried to focus to keep myself "on topic" and discussing Disney-centered COVID-19 news and speculation and asking myself "is this post really about Disney or something larger?" There are other avenues for those types of posts, but I really hope we can try to keep The DIS a Disney-focused escape from which we can walk away feeling better than we did when we arrived. While that's not always possible, we can all play a part in trying to make that happen.


Well said


----------



## e_yerger

Pickle Rick said:


> I think most people agree WDW will open in phases.  Springs first.  Some think either this month, or early next month.


Back to topic - I have a feeling that we'll see Springs open before the end of May. Maybe the week before MDW. I believe someone else posted about the Starbucks opening?


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> @rteetz or @yulilin3 we have two and half pages of COVID data fights now in the middle of the theme park operations thread and it’s spiraling quick


I agree & am glad my off topic posts will eventually be deleted. I let myself get roped into the debate. I come here for news too & just get so sick of reading all the posts saying why Disney shouldn’t open. The fact is they will open whenever they do & if ppl don’t like it they can voice their opinion wherever they think might help. But, here we are supposed to be discussing updates etc.


----------



## wallawallakids

yulilin3 said:


> Nothing I can do,  sorry,  I'm not a mod of this forum.



Poor @rteetz.  He can’t get lunch again today.


----------



## Pickle Rick

e_yerger said:


> Back to topic - I have a feeling that we'll see Springs open before the end of May. Maybe the week before MDW. I believe someone else posted about the Starbucks opening?



Maybe third party vendors first?


----------



## e_yerger

Pickle Rick said:


> Maybe third party vendors first?


Yup - I can see non-Disney owned shops opening. But we may be surprised and see World of Disney open.

Which made me think...... are we going to see the leftover Flower & Garden merch at the outlets?!


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t stay close for those things. That’s the point. A pp stated they shouldn’t open b/c of how many ppl have died.


I'm reaching out a helping hand here - it may be good for everyone to stop debating about this. Even you just said a post a moment ago about you got roped into this debate.

We're all disney fans and disney family here. Lets put these debates behind us and get to the topic at hand - when am i going to get my next dole whip? (cause that recipe that they released last month is TRASH)


----------



## rteetz

I thought maybe my message yesterday would've helped but apparently not.


----------



## Pickle Rick

e_yerger said:


> Yup - I can see non-Disney owned shops opening. But we may be surprised and see World of Disney open.
> 
> Which made me think...... are we going to see the leftover Flower & Garden merch at the outlets?!



I dunno, hopefully. Regarding Springs, if they are opening in a few short weeks, we should hear something soon.  Same from Universal regarding City Walk.  Not speculation from blogs, but from the companies themselves.


----------



## helloconnie

Disney Earnings Call is today at 4:30 ET.  Hoping they will say something about the immediate future of Park Operations.


----------



## Tjddis

shanes17 said:


> Likewise, my feeling is MAXIMIZING the numbers by false claims should stop.
> 
> We can go back and forth on this one, both posts will likely be deleted so it doesn't matter much.


Tell you what. You find three places that say that number is inflated and I’ll find 3 places that say it is under reporting. I’ll find 4 people who think .02 of population dying in 2 months is a big deal, I’ll find 4 who don’t. Lol.  Let me ask it this way:  did half the world shut down everything because they were duped?  No.  It’s a serious situation.  And there are at least 3 documented locations that opened too soon and had to shut down again.  No point in discussing further with you.  You have your view and will continue to cite stats and sources that reinforce it.  Good luck to ya.  I do not envy the people deciding how to restart things in this environment


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I thought maybe my message yesterday would've helped but apparently not.


I think it’s a lost cause at this point.


----------



## elle21

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t stay close for those things. That’s the point. A pp stated they shouldn’t open b/c of how many ppl have died.


I’m trying hard not to state my opinion anymore too. But it’s frustrating that people can bash and criticize anyone who thinks the country should open and that the dangers of this virus are being blown out of proportion. But if you feel the opposite, your opinions are valid and can be stated.  you don’t have to go to Disney...anywhere, if you don’t feel safe.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> I think it’s a lost cause at this point.


Not wrong there...


----------



## Pickle Rick

elle21 said:


> I’m trying hard not to state my opinion anymore too. But it’s frustrating that people can bash and criticize anyone who thinks the country should open and that the dangers of this virus are being blown out of proportion. But if you feel the opposite, your opinions are valid and can be stated.  you don’t have to go to Disney...anywhere, if you don’t feel safe.



Honestly, on this forum I've seen the opposite.  If you don't think WDW will or should open up immediately, you're deemed "negative", or someone who wants the company to stay closed out of pure enjoyment.


----------



## ruthies12

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.holidayworld.com/covid-19/
> another large theme park opening June 14th with limited capacity most likely



I'm so bummed about this!  We have reservations for the campground next to Holiday World for June 10 and leave the morning of the 14th.  We go there every summer and call it our Mini Disney trip, love taking the tiny bus over to the theme park lol.  First we lost our trip to Fort Wilderness in March and now we will be without this trip too, super sad.


----------



## elle21

Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly, on this forum I've seen the opposite.  If you don't think WDW will or should open up immediately, you're deemed "negative", or someone who wants the company to stay closed out of pure enjoyment.


I can understand that feeling too. I probably have missed some of those posts. I don’t read it all..just jump on to try to find news and figure out if I’ll get to have a normal Disney vacation this summer. Surprisingly, I still don’t know. And I still can’t stop looking.


----------



## Jrb1979

Pickle Rick said:


> Honestly, on this forum I've seen the opposite.  If you don't think WDW will or should open up immediately, you're deemed "negative", or someone who wants the company to stay closed out of pure enjoyment.


Same goes for any news about what other parks are implementing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

elle21 said:


> I can understand that feeling too. I probably have missed some of those posts. I don’t read it all..just jump on to try to find news and figure out if I’ll get to have a normal Disney vacation this summer. Surprisingly, I still don’t know. And I still can’t stop looking.



If it makes you feel better, when there’s actual news you’ll know. It’ll be blasted absolutely everywhere.


----------



## juice0358

elle21 said:


> I’m trying hard not to state my opinion anymore too. But it’s frustrating that people can bash and criticize anyone who thinks the country should open and that the dangers of this virus are being blown out of proportion. But if you feel the opposite, your opinions are valid and can be stated.  you don’t have to go to Disney...anywhere, if you don’t feel safe.


EXCEPT if you work for Disney, not so much then.


----------



## Eric Smith

e_yerger said:


> Yup - I can see non-Disney owned shops opening. But we may be surprised and see World of Disney open.
> 
> Which made me think...... are we going to see the leftover Flower & Garden merch at the outlets?!


Some of it is up online.  Some of it has sold out online.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone else not expecting an update on theme park openings and yet is anxious to see if any news comes out of the earnings call regarding theme park openings?


----------



## Pickle Rick

elle21 said:


> I can understand that feeling too. I probably have missed some of those posts. I don’t read it all..just jump on to try to find news and figure out if I’ll get to have a normal Disney vacation this summer. Surprisingly, I still don’t know. And I still can’t stop looking.



I live here.  Despite my concerns about the virus, I'd be lying If I said I wouldn't go right away.  Call me naive, but I trust Disney will do the right thing in the end.


----------



## MoeJ




----------



## Tigger's ally

wallawallakids said:


> Poor @rteetz.  He can’t get lunch again today.



Look at the bright side.  Even though he is getting older, my guess is he will no doubt be setting personal records on the Dis Runs when he gets to go again.  With all these "no lunch" days, he has to be slim, trim and have lots of pent up anger just ready to carry him to the finish line.


----------



## elle21

juice0358 said:


> EXCEPT if you work for Disney, not so much then.


True. And I do feel for the people who are fearful and work in places where they are around a lot of people. I’m assuming those people can quit, but then they can’t file for unemployment, so they’d rather the corporations stay closed.  (though some may not consider that unemployment will run out eventually. Technically our country is so incredibly far in debt that we can’t afford to pay unemployment now. )


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Look at the bright side.  Even though he is getting older, my guess is he will no doubt be setting personal records on the Dis Runs when he gets to go again.  With all these "no lunch" days, he has to be slim, trim and have lots of pent up anger just ready to carry him to the finish line.


If I can't get lunch how can I train for a race? 

Now I myself am getting too far off topic though...


----------



## Pickle Rick

elle21 said:


> True. And I do feel for the people who are fearful and work in places where they are around a lot of people. I’m assuming those people can quit, but then they can’t file for unemployment, so they’d rather the corporations stay closed.  (though some may not consider that unemployment will run out eventually. Technically our country is so incredibly far in debt that we can’t afford to pay unemployment now. )



Many just can't "quit", and don't want to.  Which is why the notion that Disney should just open up normally without taking proper precautions and safety measures is ridiculous.  Good thing they won't.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Just sitting here, hoping for news, as usual!  My AP expires May 10th so I'm one of the folks chomping at the bit to know what the plan really is.  They haven't given me a straight answer on whether or not my renewal window will be extended, for example.  If they don't actually open on June 1st and we're still in limbo, I might finally ask for the refund they offered.  But can I even get it once my pass "expires"?  They've said our passes will be extended but in the computer system that hasn't happened.  I can't make fastpasses for June, for example.  Or, if they open on something like June 15th, will I be able to use my AP discount to book a room since it's expired?  I want to knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  End rant haha.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Pickle Rick said:


> Which is why the notion that Disney should just open up normally without taking proper precautions and safety measures is ridiculous.



Which is exactly why nobody is saying or expecting them to do that......


----------



## e_yerger

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just sitting here, hoping for news, as usual!  My AP expires May 10th so I'm one of the folks chomping at the bit to know what the plan really is.  They haven't given me a straight answer on whether or not my renewal window will be extended, for example.  If they don't actually open on June 1st and we're still in limbo, I might finally ask for the refund they offered.  But can I even get it once my pass "expires"?  They've said our passes will be extended but in the computer system that hasn't happened.  I can't make fastpasses for June, for example.  Or, if they open on something like June 15th, will I be able to use my AP discount to book a room since it's expired?  I want to knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  End rant haha.


Hello - my AP expires May 15th so I'm in the same boat. In order to book FPs past the expiration date (ie right now in this limbo), I had to call passholder services and they put these "fastpass cards" on my account that let me book FPs. If you're genuinely trying to book FPs, this is what you could do. 

I have a trip booked for the last week of July, which will coincide with my new expiration date IF parks open June 1st. If parks open after June 1st, then I'll have the ability to use my AP into August.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

e_yerger said:


> Hello - my AP expires May 15th so I'm in the same boat. In order to book FPs past the expiration date (ie right now in this limbo), I had to call passholder services and they put these "fastpass cards" on my account that let me book FPs. If you're genuinely trying to book FPs, this is what you could do.
> 
> I have a trip booked for the last week of July, which will coincide with my new expiration date IF parks open June 1st. If parks open after June 1st, then I'll have the ability to use my AP into August.


I did this, but it was exclusively tied to a reservation.  When I cancelled the reservation (because I haven't been able to nail down my dates) the keys disappeared.  :/ And they needed the info of everyone on the reservation, it took forever.  So I haven't bothered trying again.  :/


----------



## Aurora0427

rteetz said:


> If I can't get lunch how can I train for a race?
> 
> Now I myself am getting too far off topic though...



I was reading earlier when it was ahem... a bit off topic and thought “poor @rteetz”
I stayed out of it this time! I said nothing!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I did this, but it was exclusively tied to a reservation.  When I cancelled the reservation (because I haven't been able to nail down my dates) the keys disappeared.  :/ And they needed the info of everyone on the reservation, it took forever.  So I haven't bothered trying again.  :/


Was it nailed to a specific reservation or just to the fact that you have a reservation during that time period?


----------



## DLgal

DisneyWishes14 said:


> You seem to be forgetting about the thousands of CMs who work in the WDW parks and are around tens of thousands of guests every day.  Could they trace it back to a WDW park?  Maybe not, but if they have numerous CMs getting sick, it will be bad for WDW on many levels.



But the CMs could be getting it from the guests. Or from their own errands they run every week. 

My point is that it is very hard to trace the virus back to its source unless you are talking about a closed environment. 

There have been numerous reports of grocery store employees testing positive. It is just as likely the customers are spreading it to the employees, as the other way around.


----------



## e_yerger

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I did this, but it was exclusively tied to a reservation.  When I cancelled the reservation (because I haven't been able to nail down my dates) the keys disappeared.  :/ And they needed the info of everyone on the reservation, it took forever.  So I haven't bothered trying again.  :/


Ahh - yeah I had a reservation when i did it ): It only took me about 20ish minutes on the phone. But it was also only me and one other person.


----------



## mikejuliestl

Tigger's ally said:


> Which is exactly why nobody is saying or expecting them to do that......



I just went through 400 pages of posts... turns out nobody has ever suggested that.  Glad we got that cleared up!


----------



## Pickle Rick

DLgal said:


> But the CMs could be getting it from the guests. Or from their own errands they run every week.
> 
> My point is that it is very hard to trace the virus back to its source unless you are talking about a closed environment.
> 
> There have been numerous reports of grocery store employees testing positive. It is just as likely the customers are spreading it to the employees, as the other way around.



Nobody wants that PR nightmare, regardless of what can be proven.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder to follow along to this thread for today's earnings news


Walt Disney Company Quarter 2 Earnings Report 2020


----------



## Janet McDonald




----------



## JaNelson38

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 492973View attachment 492973



This stuff is going to happen.  Things are going to open.  There's no way around it.


----------



## SarahC97

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 492973View attachment 492973


I know Disney is going to do things on their own terms, but wouldn't you think if other parks across the country are opening up (I can think of 3 in the midwest I live near that are opening in June) that they would want to do the same? Especially with the fact that Florida relies so heavily on sales tax in their state. IDK, this is exactly why I find it hard to believe the rumors that they won't open until later in the summer -- but I'm no expert.


----------



## JaNelson38

SarahC97 said:


> I know Disney is going to do things on their own terms, but wouldn't you think if other parks across the country are opening up (I can think of 3 in the midwest I live near that are opening in June) that they would want to do the same? Especially with the fact that Florida relies so heavily on sales tax in their state. IDK, this is exactly why I find it hard to believe the rumors that they won't open until later in the summer -- but I'm no expert.



I suspect the Big 3 in Florida (WDW, Universal, SeaWorld) will all open up about the same time, and I still maintain June 1 or thereabouts will be the target date.


----------



## Janet McDonald

SarahC97 said:


> I know Disney is going to do things on their own terms, but wouldn't you think if other parks across the country are opening up (I can think of 3 in the midwest I live near that are opening in June) that they would want to do the same? Especially with the fact that Florida relies so heavily on sales tax in their state. IDK, this is exactly why I find it hard to believe the rumors that they won't open until later in the summer -- but I'm no expert.



That’s exactly what I was thinking when I saw this article. My daughter dances at Silver Dollar in a show there for a few weeks every summer and we have been waiting to hear. This is a pretty big park with an average daily attendance of approx 20,000-25,000 per day. Hoping this is a sign of things to come for Disney!


----------



## SierraT

SarahC97 said:


> I know Disney is going to do things on their own terms, but wouldn't you think if other parks across the country are opening up (I can think of 3 in the midwest I live near that are opening in June) that they would want to do the same? Especially with the fact that Florida relies so heavily on sales tax in their state. IDK, this is exactly why I find it hard to believe the rumors that they won't open until later in the summer -- but I'm no expert.


Agree, Florida receives 1 billion from just theme parks and attractions in tax.


----------



## xuxa777

Janet McDonald said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking when I saw this article. My daughter dances at Silver Dollar in a show there for a few weeks every summer and we have been waiting to hear. This is a pretty big park with an average daily attendance of approx 20,000-25,000 per day. Hoping this is a sign of things to come for Disney!



I wouldn't doubt these smaller parks have info on when Disney and Universal are opening.  Notice all these parks are annoucing today of all days (Disney earnings call day) first official news from Disney, Disney will announce something this week for sure.


----------



## SarahC97

Janet McDonald said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking when I saw this article. My daughter dances at Silver Dollar in a show there for a few weeks every summer and we have been waiting to hear. This is a pretty big park with an average daily attendance of approx 20,000-25,000 per day. Hoping this is a sign of things to come for Disney!


Thanks for sharing that news. I think it's encouraging too, but I also am really hoping my late June trip to Disney is going to happen, so I know I'm biased!


----------



## xuxa777

Shanghai Disney will open May 11th, just announced by Bob Chapek


----------



## juice0358

They cut the dividend, very smart, I was the one complaining they didn't cut it earlier while taking on debt. 1.5b savings right there, at a time were cash is king to survive the unforeseeable future, I like this from a business perspective.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/shan...advanced-ticketing-mask-requirement-and-more/


----------



## dynastyyanks

In response to a question on park capacity, they say they won't open unless they can do so with a positive contribution to profitability.


----------



## helloconnie

Masks for both guests and employees in Shanghai.  Face characters no mask but will be at a distance.


----------



## helloconnie

Cruise line will be the last of the travel oriented business to come back online


----------



## MoeJ

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 492973


----------



## juice0358

Shanghai to open at 30% capacity, masks required for guests. Don't think either of those will be the case here though, that park is a comparing apples to oranges with WDW.


----------



## SaintsManiac

juice0358 said:


> Shanghai to open at 30% capacity, masks required for guests. Don't think either of those will be the case here though, that park is a comparing apples to oranges with WDW.




It's important to note he said 80,000 is capacity, govt recommended 30% (24k) and they will open "far below that."


----------



## SarahC97

It seems the easiest course for WDW is simply to limit the capacity to resort guests. That they have some measure of control over, one would think.


----------



## Hjs33

Disney said they would use daily tickets to limit capacity.  So annual pass holders might not get access initially.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hjs33 said:


> Disney said they would use daily tickets to limit capacity.  So annual pass holders might not get access initially.




We don't know what will happen here. That was for Shanghai and he was clear the 2 may not be handled the same way. APs will need to make a reservation at Shanghai.


----------



## cm123

My baseless speculation : I have a sneaking suspicion AP's are going to be eliminated for at least 6 months after opening.


----------



## C&Jx2

I wonder how this would work for those of us with resort reservations and tickets...


----------



## whodatdare

SarahC97 said:


> It seems the easiest course for WDW is simply to limit the capacity to resort guests. That they have some measure of control over, one would think.


I've always thought that. You are basically doubling the money. If a local wants in, they need to shell out the cash for both tickets and room. It makes sense on the business end.. but would it create a large riff with other hotel friends and average guests that would hurt business?


----------



## cm123

SaintsManiac said:


> APs will need to make a reservation at Shanghai.


Do we know this? All they talked about on the call was  "dated tickets". That could mean single day tickets only.


----------



## Mit88

SarahC97 said:


> It seems the easiest course for WDW is simply to limit the capacity to resort guests. That they have some measure of control over, one would think.



They’d probably have to limit resorts that are opened in WDW if they opened far below 30% over here. That’s assuming only resort guests are allowed in as well. But that seems more likely than opening to locals only with them saying they’ll open up only when they’ll receive gains


----------



## SaintsManiac

cm123 said:


> Do we know this? All they talked about on the call was  "dated tickets". That could mean single day tickets only.




It's what I read in the BlogMickey link I posted in this thread.

Purchase dated admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland prior to their arrival, as on-site sales will not be available. *Annual Pass holders must make a reservation* for their visit date and time through Shanghai Disney Resort’s official online channels before their visit to the park. During this “Advanced Reservation Period,” General Admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland will not be accepted;**


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hey if Disneyland blocks all APs a regular ticket would get you a near private park! 

(For the record, I don’t think APs end up straight up blocked.)


----------



## Mit88

They’re likely seeing how the “reservation” system works over there, if that’s what dates tickets really means, and if it goes over well enough there, possibly implement it over here. But as they said, what happens over there isn’t indicative of what happens here


----------



## SaintsManiac

They made it clear that they understand how different WDW is with resorts, APs, etc. They know that what works there might not work at WDW.


----------



## helloconnie

Keep in mind everyone that Bob Chapek said what would happen domestically for Parks may not be the same as Shanghai.


----------



## helloconnie

I bet they will give Shanghai a couple of weeks to see how everything works then announce the domestic park strategy.  Mr. Chapek did mention the "pent up demand" domestically and what ever capacity they open at he felt they would meet.  That came after someone asked what minimum capacity was needed to break even.


----------



## juice0358

I know my opinion won't be liked by most, but I think after that earnings call it is pretty clear that Disney will take the most cautious approach with domestic openings and a June 1st opening is pretty much completely eliminated.  JMHO, we will see in the near future.


----------



## cm123

"Because we know the demand is there, single day admission is now $300"


----------



## Mit88

helloconnie said:


> I bet they will give Shanghai a couple of weeks to see how everything works then announce the domestic park strategy.  Mr. Chapek did mention the "pent up demand" domestically and what ever capacity they open at he felt they would meet.  That came after someone asked what minimum capacity was needed to break even.



i think you’ll see Shanghai open for a week, maybe two before they make any announcement of early June cancellations. They can’t wait too long before giving a heads up, but if CMs aren’t back by next weekend I would think June 1st is very unlikely


----------



## SaintsManiac

juice0358 said:


> I know my opinion won't be liked by most, but I think after that earnings call it is pretty clear that Disney will take the most cautious approach with domestic openings and a June 1st opening is pretty much completely eliminated.  JMHO, we will see in the near future.




Agreed. That was the tone I got from the call.


----------



## yulilin3

For those that haven't opened the Disney Park Blog article, these are the guidelines Disney is working with closely
https://www.ustravel.org/sites/default/files/media_root/document/HealthandSafetyGuidance.pdfstraight from the guidelines:
Responding effectively to COVID-19 is a shared responsibility. Our guidance reflects the essential role the travel industry must play to help promote the health and safety of our customers and employees. But no industry can overcome this challenge alone. Travelers also have a responsibility. They must adopt new travel practices and follow sciencebased guidelines to help protect the health of their family and those around them, including fellow travelers and industry employees. In the spirit of collective action needed to defeat COVID-19, we urge travelers to do their part and follow government and industry guidance to help protect themselves and others. By working together, we can overcome the challenge, begin to reopen our economy and responsibly get America traveling again.


----------



## rteetz

juice0358 said:


> I know my opinion won't be liked by most, but I think after that earnings call it is pretty clear that Disney will take the most cautious approach with domestic openings and a June 1st opening is pretty much completely eliminated.  JMHO, we will see in the near future.


Certainly everything won’t be open by June 1st. I think Springs and resorts could be though.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Certainly everything won’t be open by June 1st. I think Springs and resorts could be though.



All resorts?  Or a select few?


----------



## juice0358

rteetz said:


> Certainly everything won’t be open by June 1st. I think Springs and resorts could be though.


I definitely agree with this, DS should be open by June 1st if not earlier.


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> All resorts?  Or a select few?


We don’t know what disney will do there.


----------



## briternik

I notice Seaworld in Houston also shows operating hours starting June 1st.  That makes Seaworld, Universal Florida, Disney, and Silver Dollar City all showing operating hours as if they will be open on June 1st.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

rteetz said:


> We don’t know what disney will do there.


I think Disney will run into some trouble if they don’t open the DVC resorts by June 1. It would require them to extend an additional group of use years.


----------



## Janet McDonald

SarahC97 said:


> Thanks for sharing that news. I think it's encouraging too, but I also am really hoping my late June trip to Disney is going to happen, so I know I'm biased!



Same!!  June 29-July 7 for us!


----------



## rteetz

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I think Disney will run into some trouble if they don’t open the DVC resorts by June 1. It would require them to extend an additional group of use years.


They may not have a choice. Disney isn’t the only timeshare company dealing with this.


----------



## disneyfan150

briternik said:


> I notice Seaworld in Houston


Did you mean Orlando Seaworld or San Antonio Seaworld? We don't have Seaworld in Houston.


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


> They may not have a choice. Disney isn’t the only timeshare company dealing with this.


I was going to say, aren't there rules for timeshares that wouldn't allow them to extend UY? I'm not a DVC owner, but I thought I remembered reading something like that.


----------



## rteetz

SarahC97 said:


> I was going to say, aren't there rules for timeshares that wouldn't allow them to extend UY? I'm not a DVC owner, but I thought I remembered reading something like that.


I am not either so I don’t know all the specifics but Disney had been slow to react to DVC. There are a lot of legalities to deal with there.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

SarahC97 said:


> I was going to say, aren't there rules for timeshares that wouldn't allow them to extend UY? I'm not a DVC owner, but I thought I remembered reading something like that.


They’ve recently extended banked 2018 points that would expire up to May 31st by 6 months & limited borrowing for all members on future reservations for up to 50% of future points to offset the point differentials.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> For those that haven't opened the Disney Park Blog article, these are the guidelines Disney is working with closely
> https://www.ustravel.org/sites/default/files/media_root/document/HealthandSafetyGuidance.pdfstraight from the guidelines:
> Responding effectively to COVID-19 is a shared responsibility. Our guidance reflects the essential role the travel industry must play to help promote the health and safety of our customers and employees. But no industry can overcome this challenge alone. T*ravelers also have a responsibility. They must adopt new travel practices and follow sciencebased guidelines to help protect the health of their family and those around them, including fellow travelers and industry employees.* In the spirit of collective action needed to defeat COVID-19, we urge travelers to do their part and follow government and industry guidance to help protect themselves and others. By working together, we can overcome the challenge, begin to reopen our economy and responsibly get America traveling again.


That right there is the big topic that always gets people so fired up in this thread. If CDC recommends masks when 6 ft social distancing isn't possible, then you're gonna need a mask.


----------



## e_yerger

cm123 said:


> My baseless speculation : I have a sneaking suspicion AP's are going to be eliminated for at least 6 months after opening.


I can not see this happening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

e_yerger said:


> I can not see this happening.



If the precedent  they’ve set with different package offerings is used - where they require park tickets to be purchased in order to get free dining for example and you can’t use tickets or APs you already have as part of the package  - APs being paused could happen.  Hard to say. 

So many things they will need to consider when they put together their reopening plan.


----------



## e_yerger

Wow uh.... we get actual Disney news and this thread isn't imploding?


----------



## e_yerger

OnceUponATime15 said:


> If the precedent  they’ve set with different package offerings is used - where they require park tickets to be purchased in order to get free dining for example and you can’t use tickets or APs you already have as part of the package  - APs being paused could happen.  Hard to say.
> 
> So many things they will need to consider when they put together their reopening plan.


I guess my mindset is a little different as an AP who lives out of state and always stays on property. I have a resort reservation for the end of July and I'll be annoyed if I can't use my AP during that time.


----------



## J-BOY

e_yerger said:


> Wow uh.... we get actual Disney news and this thread isn't imploding?


It's almost as if purely opinion-based speculation about a sensitive topic can lead to fiery emotions, especially so when there is very little actual news to discuss...


----------



## Janet McDonald

With Shanghai opening on the 11th, and we are just now hearing this news, does that mean there were no leaks etc on the exact date and im wondering how much advance notice did their cast members have of re opening?  Or can any of that info even be used to gauge how Disney World will start cast member training etc and how long it will take once a decision is made?  I mean, May 11th is like in a week!  Not a lot of warning.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> I guess my mindset is a little different as an AP who lives out of state and always stays on property. I have a resort reservation for the end of July and I'll be annoyed if I can't use my AP during that time.


If they were  going to block AP's, and I don't think they will, it would only apply to day guests with AP's I'm sure. We're out of state AP holders too and I have no doubt that when I'm spending upwards of $600 a night for our stay that I'll be allowed into the parks with my AP.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

e_yerger said:


> I guess my mindset is a little different as an AP who lives out of state and always stays on property. I have a resort reservation for the end of July and I'll be annoyed if I can't use my AP during that time.



I have a feeling that no matter what they do..  someone will end up angry, or frustrated or distraught.  I’d be angry too if I still had my AP.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> I guess my mindset is a little different as an AP who lives out of state and always stays on property. I have a resort reservation for the end of July and I'll be annoyed if I can't use my AP during that time.



We’re often forgotten about in the AP conversation IMO.

I think there are a lot of out of state (and country) AP holders that behave closer to your average multi day ticket holder vacationer than locals. I agree with you, I would be very angry if I needed to buy an extra ticket but was otherwise good to go for an on-site vacation. Luckily I think on the off chance they blocked all APs for a period, that  type of scenario would probably be an exception.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’re often forgotten about in the AP conversation IMO.
> 
> I think there are a lot of out of state (and country) AP holders that behave closer to your average multi day ticket holder vacationer than locals. I agree with you, I would be very angry if I needed to buy an extra ticket but was otherwise good to go for an on-site vacation. Luckily I think on the off chance they blocked all APs for a period, that  type of scenario would probably be an exception.



I don’t think an extra ticket would be necessary for APs, but if they made you reserve a park day in addition to already having FPs, ADR, resort reservations, it could get messy.

that is all I was thinking. I should bow out because people get really upset in these threads.


----------



## e_yerger

Janet McDonald said:


> With Shanghai opening on the 11th, and we are just now hearing this news, does that mean there were no leaks etc on the exact date and im wondering how much advance notice did their cast members have of re opening?  Or can any of that info even be used to gauge how Disney World will start cast member training etc and how long it will take once a decision is made?  I mean, May 11th is like in a week!  Not a lot of warning.


I believe there were reports that some CMs were already back in Shanghai. They've been taping out 6ft areas in queues, they did a run-through of their nighttime show the other day. But still really fascinating that this information wasn't leaked! I'm sure that the high-ups kept tight lips until today.


----------



## aibo

e_yerger said:


> I believe there were reports that some CMs were already back in Shanghai. They've been taping out 6ft areas in queues, they did a run-through of their nighttime show the other day. But still really fascinating that this information wasn't leaked! I'm sure that the high-ups kept tight lips until today.


Shanghai opening May 11th, but 
China’s ‘Color Codes’ system  after the pandemic..The apps evaluate the public health risk posed by a user based on their state-issued ID number, address, travel history, and self-reported health status.
They are given a 'health code' or 'color code' - from green for good-to-go, to red for quarantine, which grants them access to shops and life outside. Will America and Disney be willing to  implement a strict system like this ? To be able to enter the parks ?


----------



## cakebaker

aibo said:


> Shanghai opening May 11th, but
> China’s ‘Color Codes’ system  after the pandemic..The apps evaluate the public health risk posed by a user based on their state-issued ID number, address, travel history, and self-reported health status.
> They are given a 'health code' or 'color code' - from green for good-to-go, to red for quarantine, which grants them access to shops and life outside. Will America and Disney be willing to  implement a strict system like this ? To be able to enter the parks ?


 
I think I can safely say, Americans will never stand for such a system in this country. I want to go to WDW almost more than anything else, but not that badly.


----------



## JacknSally

aibo said:


> Will America and Disney be willing to implement a strict system like this ? To be able to enter the parks ?


*
No way will this exact system be possible in America. A private property like Disney could implement a system if they wanted, but I think they know enough people will have issues with it that it wouldn’t be feasible for them, either.*


----------



## e_yerger

aibo said:


> Shanghai opening May 11th, but
> China’s ‘Color Codes’ system  after the pandemic..The apps evaluate the public health risk posed by a user based on their state-issued ID number, address, travel history, and self-reported health status.
> They are given a 'health code' or 'color code' - from green for good-to-go, to red for quarantine, which grants them access to shops and life outside. Will America and Disney be willing to  implement a strict system like this ? To be able to enter the parks ?


I uh.... am unsure why you quote replied me to this? 

But if you're asking me, no - i dont think Disney would do something like this. There is too much red table in the american legislation to allow for this. 

But I would love it if they did.


----------



## aibo

cakebaker said:


> I think I can safely say, Americans will never stand for such a system in this country. I want to go to WDW almost more than anything else, but not that badly.


I agree,i would never stad for it, but i think it is important to know what we are "celebrating" since Shanghai is opening may 11th. The rules are extreme to be able to enter the park.


----------



## andyman8

As a reminder, for SDL, APs just have to "reserve" their day in the park, similar to Disneyland's FlexPass. The curious thing will be if these "park reservations" fill up quickly or are easier to come by. Also worth noting SDL has removed Disneytown hours starting May 11, so I'm curious to see what those (as well as SDL's) look like once Disney loads those hours into the calendar.


----------



## e_yerger

aibo said:


> I agree,i would never stad for it, but i think it is important to know what we are "celebrating" since Shanghai is opening may 11th. The rules are extreme to be able to enter the park.


It's really not extreme within the sense of Shanghai and China itself. China has completely integrated their country reopening with the QR system, and people who live there are used to having to show their QR codes to get places. Examples are: boarding metro railways, entering a shopping mall, prior to going into your office building. Them having to show their QR code to enter a theme park is second nature at this point. So I wouldn't consider it an extreme, but more so of a new normal for them.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From the Disney Parks Blog re: Shanghai reopening 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-may-11/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200506200025C


----------



## yankeesfan123

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From the Disney Parks Blog re: Shanghai reopening
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...n-may-11/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0430200506200025C


Oof


----------



## yankeesfan123

Janet McDonald said:


> With Shanghai opening on the 11th, and we are just now hearing this news, does that mean there were no leaks etc on the exact date and im wondering how much advance notice did their cast members have of re opening?  Or can any of that info even be used to gauge how Disney World will start cast member training etc and how long it will take once a decision is made?  I mean, May 11th is like in a week!  Not a lot of warning.


We had lots of notice of this, including photographs of the social distancing measures, the resort opening months ago, character dining starting last weeks... there were many signs that built up to this that everyone saw.


----------



## e_yerger

yankeesfan123 said:


> We had lots of notice of this, including photographs of the social distancing measures, the resort opening months ago, character dining starting last weeks... there were many signs that built up to this that everyone saw.


I think the first sign we're going to see about parks reopening (not DS), will be when CM schedules are released and some CMs are called back to work. I think at that point we'll be able to start speculating when the parks will open. I believe the first time we heard about CMs testing things in the Shanghai was April 20th.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252265989367926790


----------



## Brianstl

People read way too much of what they want to hear in the kind of statements we got today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> People read way too much of what they want to hear in the kind of statements we got today.



For sure. Both sides.

But at least now we’re reading into something new! And they say I’m negative


----------



## Janet McDonald

yankeesfan123 said:


> We had lots of notice of this, including photographs of the social distancing measures, the resort opening months ago, character dining starting last weeks... there were many signs that built up to this that everyone saw.



Yes I get that and agree with that point totally. I guess I figured they would announce the actual park opening date more than a week prior if that makes sense.  I can’t see Disney World waiting to announce an actual date until one week before they open so it just threw me a little. I guess Shanghai doesn’t have message boards of Disney fanatics stalking leaks and driving around their park and looking for any signs of life


----------



## Brianstl

e_yerger said:


> It's really not extreme within the sense of Shanghai and China itself. China has completely integrated their country reopening with the QR system, and people who live there are used to having to show their QR codes to get places. Examples are: boarding metro railways, entering a shopping mall, prior to going into your office building. Them having to show their QR code to enter a theme park is second nature at this point. So I wouldn't consider it an extreme, but more so of a new normal for them.


A big part of China’s QR system is China’s social credit system. Let’s just say I am not a fan.


----------



## e_yerger

Brianstl said:


> A big part of China’s QR system is China’s social credit system. Let’s just say I am not a fan.


yeah but that's not what we're talking about right now.


----------



## mikebb

rteetz said:


> Certainly everything won’t be open by June 1st. I think Springs and resorts could be though.



Definitely not. One thing I'm not sure anyone has touched on is South FL (Miami-Dade/Broward/Palm Beach). DeSantis still has us "shut down" and not in Phase 1 of openings since we're a "hot spot", and has not dropped any hints as of yet when that may change.

This is significant to me (outside of being where I live) in that a ton of APs live in South FL and I'm sure lots would LOVE to be some of the first to hit the Turnpike north to Disney as soon as they open. Were this to happen, the logic would run counter to current directives for out of state visitors to self-quarantine when arriving in FL, and no one could realistically stop people from doing so (outside of Disney checking zip codes for entry.)

Bottom line, keep an eye on South FL, I don't think Disney's making any moves to open (residents/APs-only or not) until DeSantis makes a move on our area - and then probably at least several weeks beyond that.


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> I can’t see Disney World waiting to announce an actual date until one week before they open



I absolutely can see this. Disney is famous for not announcing changes until the last moment possible. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been sent scurrying to make changes to a trip because of last second notifications.


----------



## aibo

JacknSally said:


> *No way will this exact system be possible in America. A private property like Disney could implement a system if they wanted, but I think they know enough people will have issues with it that it wouldn’t be feasible for them, either.*


So the answer is testing, testing, testing to make the guests and CM safe. This will take time, since Cruise ships and team parks are places that are most dangerous to open ref a European study ?


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> I absolutely can see this. Disney is famous for not announcing changes until the last moment possible. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been sent scurrying to make changes to a trip because of last second notifications.


Look at when they closed the parks - they gave a couple days notice?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Look at when they closed the parks - they gave a couple days notice?



Yup. And then again with April 1st before they became closed indefinitely.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Look at when they closed the parks - they gave a couple days notice?


Yup. We we were scheduled to leave for WDW the day before they closed. The day before they announced closing it hadn’t even occurred to us as a possibility. Within 48 hrs we went from packing the car to unpacking suitcases. It’s the Disney way.


----------



## dismom58

mikebb said:


> Definitely not. One thing I'm not sure anyone has touched on is South FL (Miami-Dade/Broward/Palm Beach). DeSantis still has us "shut down" and not in Phase 1 of openings since we're a "hot spot", and has not dropped any hints as of yet when that may change.
> 
> This is significant to me (outside of being where I live) in that a ton of APs live in South FL and I'm sure lots would LOVE to be some of the first to hit the Turnpike north to Disney as soon as they open. Were this to happen, the logic would run counter to current directives for out of state visitors to self-quarantine when arriving in FL, and no one could realistically stop people from doing so (outside of Disney checking zip codes for entry.)
> 
> Bottom line, keep an eye on South FL, I don't think Disney's making any moves to open (residents/APs-only or not) until DeSantis makes a move on our area - and then probably at least several weeks beyond that.


I heard tonight on the news that the pal beach county commission voted today to write to Governor DeSantis and ask to go to phase one since we aren’t as dense or mass transit dependent as broward or Dade counties! Maybe another step forward


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Yup. We we were scheduled to leave for WDW the day before they closed. The day before they announced closing it hadn’t even occurred to us as a possibility. Within 48 hrs we went from packing the car to unpacking suitcases. It’s the Disney way.



I’m sorry, that stinks. We had slightly more warning than you but I know as much as I love Disney I felt a weight lift when our trip was officially off.

That’s why I hope if they can’t do June 1 they can make it public ASAP. Waiting in limbo is so stressful and a Disney trip shouldn’t feel like that.


----------



## Jroceagles

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sorry, that stinks. We had slightly more warning than you but I know as much as I love Disney I felt a weight lift when our trip was officially off.
> 
> That’s why I hope if they can’t do June 1 they can make it public ASAP. Waiting in limbo is so stressful and a Disney trip shouldn’t feel like that.


Definitely agree.  They should/need to give some updates or clarification on dates.  Nothing in stone, but some sort of dated plan with the option to delay if certain criteria are not met


----------



## Janet McDonald

cakebaker said:


> I absolutely can see this. Disney is famous for not announcing changes until the last moment possible. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been sent scurrying to make changes to a trip because of last second notifications.



True. But do you think they could actually keep the actual date quiet if cast members knew etc? Or do you think it could actually stay under the radar?  I’m hoping they totally can. I’ll be the happiest person if I wake up one day and read they are opening in a week!!


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> True. But do you think they could actually keep the actual date quiet if cast members knew etc? Or do you think it could actually stay under the radar?  I’m hoping they totally can. I’ll be the happiest person if I wake up one day and read they are opening in a week!!


I think we’ll see hints - but I mean an official announcement. CMs reports are little more than rumors and at least here, rarely taken seriously. I won’t make a move on our trip without official word from Disney.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DisneyWishes14

e_yerger said:


> It's really not extreme within the sense of Shanghai and China itself. China has completely integrated their country reopening with the QR system, and people who live there are used to having to show their QR codes to get places. Examples are: boarding metro railways, entering a shopping mall, prior to going into your office building. Them having to show their QR code to enter a theme park is second nature at this point. So I wouldn't consider it an extreme, but more so of a new normal for them.



The QR code app was developed by the Chinese government to control the movement of the citizens of China.  It collects and stores an enormous amount of private data and there is no end in sight as to when they will stop using it to control people's movements or when they will delete the data.  Yes, you are right.  I'm sure they are very used to being completely controlled by their government at this point.  There is no chance this is happening in the US.  Heck, we can't get people to abide by stay-at-home orders or wear masks.  We've already had armed protesters storm a state legislature building and a security officer shot when he told a woman she had to wear a mask in a store. I can't even imagine what would happen if something like this were proposed in the US.


----------



## e_yerger

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The QR code app was developed by the Chinese government to control the movement of the citizens of China.  It collects and stores an enormous amount of private data and there is no end in sight as to when they will stop using it to control people's movements or when they will delete the data.  Yes, you are right.  I'm sure they are very used to being completely controlled by their government at this point.  There is no chance this is happening in the US.  Heck, we can't get people to abide by stay-at-home orders or wear masks.  We've already had armed protesters storm a state legislature building and a security officer shot when he told a woman she had to wear a mask in a store. I can't even imagine what would happen if something like this were proposed in the US.


Okay but I wasn't talking about that post in relation to the US. I was explaining how it's not extreme for China.


----------



## whiporee

Krandor said:


> Exactly.  A couple of weeks of actual declining numbers is not a lot to ask for.



What numbers though? Florida? Orange County? Nationally? Worldwide?

And what numbers would you choose? Deaths? Projected deaths? Total reported infections? Total projected infections? Active cases? Infections minus recoveries?

there are a lot of different numbers out there.


----------



## Broncho52

cakebaker said:


> Yup. We we were scheduled to leave for WDW the day before they closed. The day before they announced closing it hadn’t even occurred to us as a possibility. Within 48 hrs we went from packing the car to unpacking suitcases. It’s the Disney way.


We were halfway there on our drive when they closed.  First trip for the kids.  The range of emotions was crazy.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

OnceUponATime15 said:


> If the precedent  they’ve set with different package offerings is used - where they require park tickets to be purchased in order to get free dining for example and you can’t use tickets or APs you already have as part of the package  - APs being paused could happen.  Hard to say.
> 
> So many things they will need to consider when they put together their reopening plan.



They will have to figure something for Fort Wilderness where free dining packages has never been offered.


----------



## Tjddis

whiporee said:


> What numbers though? Florida? Orange County? Nationally? Worldwide?
> 
> And what numbers would you choose? Deaths? Projected deaths? Total reported infections? Total projected infections? Active cases? Infections minus recoveries?
> 
> there are a lot of different numbers out there.


Oh no thank you.  I don’t want to talk about numbers anymore.  I promised I would not
Lol


----------



## juice0358

rteetz said:


>


No clue who Scott Gustin is, but from my perspective; Chapek's earnings call was one of the most unimpressive scripted calls I have heard in 22 years doing this.  In dire times like this you want a true assertive leader with a vision and not reading off a written report for 100% of the call. He just doesn't have the leadership factor and is a HUGE downgrade from Iger. I truly believe a blue chip company like Disney deserves much better as its CEO. Thankfully Iger has come back to help with this crisis, shareholders and fans in general should be grateful for him in a time like this.


----------



## rteetz

juice0358 said:


> No clue who Scott Gustin is, but from my perspective; Chapek's earnings call was one of the most unimpressive scripted calls I have heard in 22 years doing this.  In dire times like this you want a true assertive leader with a vision and not reading off a written report for 100% of the call. He just doesn't have the leadership factor and is a HUGE downgrade from Iger. I truly believe a blue chip company like Disney deserves much better as its CEO. Thankfully Iger has come back to help with this crisis, shareholders and fans in general should be grateful for him in a time like this.


Scott is a journalist who covers theme parks. Chapek did the best job he could’ve with this call. Aspects are always scripted even when Iger led these calls. If Chapek was a problem during this call Iger would’ve stepped in as he was there. Iger is/was going to retire at some point. You don’t replace Iger with Iger. Each person has a different style and personality. Iger also never left, he’s still with the company until the end of fiscal 2021.


----------



## cakebaker

Broncho52 said:


> We were halfway there on our drive when they closed.  First trip for the kids.  The range of emotions was crazy.


Then you know the pain! We’re 18 hrs from WDW. We were so disappointed we actually entertained the idea of getting in the car and driving straight thru to be there for the last 2 nights. Had my daughter not been a teacher and would’ve missed school, we might just have done it. Sounds crazy now, but people forget how little concern there was about this mid March.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Scott is a journalist who covers theme parks. Chapek did the best job he could’ve with this call. Aspects are always scripted even when Iger led these calls. If Chapek was a problem during this call Iger would’ve stepped in as he was there. Iger is/was going to retire at some point. You don’t replace Iger with Iger. Each person has a different style and personality. Iger also never left, he’s still with the company until the end of fiscal 2021.



I was impressed by Chapek during the q & a. Historically, I’m not a big Chapek fan, but I think he did a great job. I liked that he actually shared numbers too - he said that Shanghai holds 80,000. There’s always speculation about actual park capacity, but they rarely (never??) give out specific numbers like that.


----------



## focusondisney

Hjs33 said:


> Disney said they would use daily tickets to limit capacity.  So annual pass holders might not get access initially.





cm123 said:


> My baseless speculation : I have a sneaking suspicion AP's are going to be eliminated for at least 6 months after opening.



I doubt they will restrict platinum passes if the park is open, especially if you have a resort reservation too.  I live 1500 miles away, but have been an AP holder at least 10 of the last 15 years. We make week long trips about 3 times a year & stay onsite, deluxe resorts, usually club level.  We currently have trips booked for July & September. There is no way on earth I will buy more tickets when I have an AP that is good til at least the middle of December. I won’t make those trips if my AP is blacked out.

WDW has a huge number of out of state AP holders  who stay onsite several times a year.  I don’t believe they will risk alienating them by trying to make them buy extra tickets to enter the parks when they have active APs.  And then Disney would have to offer some compensation.  What would that be? They have already said they will extend the APs or refund for the time the parks are closed.  What would they give me if they refuse to let me enter the parks for months after reopening?  It won’t do me any good it they extend my AP until next March... I don’t intend to travel next winter. Will they reimburse me for my AP from the time it closed til it expires in December? They already said they won’t.   So they have to let the APs be used if the park is open.




OnceUponATime15 said:


> *If the precedent  they’ve set with different package offerings is used - where they require park tickets to be purchased in order to get free dining for example and you can’t use tickets or APs you already have as part of the package  -* APs being paused could happen.  Hard to say.
> 
> So many things they will need to consider when they put together their reopening plan.



That is a totally different situation.  You have to purchase tickets to take advantage of a free dining promotion. But you certainly can use your AP to enetr the parks during that resort stay.  You can do whatever you want with the tickets you purchase as part of the promotion. You can save them to use later, use them towards renewing the AP, transfer them to someone else later or even throw them away.  Or you can skip the free dining all together if you don’t want to buy extra tickets.  That is your option.  Disney saying... you have a valid AP but we won’t let you use it at all is totally different.





cakebaker said:


> If they were  going to block AP's, and I don't think they will, it would only apply to day guests with AP's I'm sure. We're out of state AP holders too and I have no doubt that when I'm spending upwards of $600 a night for our stay that I'll be allowed into the parks with my AP.



Agree!  Out of state AP holders spend a huge amount of money at WDW.  If they want me to make a “reservation“, that’s fine.  I have no problem doing that so I can save my place.  But if they let me book a resort stay & I have a valid AP,  they better not try & tell me I can’t get in a park  unless I buy a second ticket.


----------



## ScubaCat

focusondisney said:


> Agree! Out of state AP holders spend a huge amount of money at WDW. If they want me to make a “reservation“, that’s fine. I have no problem doing that so I can save my place. But if they let me book a resort stay & I have a valid AP, they better not try & tell me I can’t get in a park unless I buy a second ticket.


All they have to do is activate DL galaxys edge opening month protocol. Pretty similar thing, really (other than the time limit).


----------



## MichelinMan

Looking at the Florida figures the last week or so, I think the 1st June date is unlikely. Deaths aren't dropping much, and there is evidence that the number of new cases is sneaking back up the last week or so. Far, far too early to start opening back up the state yet.


----------



## AurumPunzel

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The QR code app was developed by the Chinese government to control the movement of the citizens of China.  It collects and stores an enormous amount of private data and there is no end in sight as to when they will stop using it to control people's movements or when they will delete the data.  Yes, you are right.  I'm sure they are very used to being completely controlled by their government at this point.  There is no chance this is happening in the US.  Heck, we can't get people to abide by stay-at-home orders or wear masks.  We've already had armed protesters storm a state legislature building and a security officer shot when he told a woman she had to wear a mask in a store. I can't even imagine what would happen if something like this were proposed in the US.


The GDPR here in Europe would also prevent such measures being implemented in DLP. Even they're reluctant to adopt MagicBands, let alone have It's a Small World add a dynamic Goodbye feature like WDW already has.


----------



## UkDisney73

Just an observation, but noticed that people who want the parks open are all over the numbers when they go down but if they rise at all, they have a million reasons why it doesn't effect their way of thinking. It's the same for people who want things to remain shut of course, just the other way around. it's the reason I like reading this thread so much and have total respect for the way people handle other people's opposite points of view, it this was twitter there would be insults flying around everywhere, so big respect to everyone, especially how moderators, they're fab.


----------



## MichelinMan

UkDisney73 said:


> Just an observation, but noticed that people who want the parks open are all over the numbers when they go down but if they rise at all, they have a million reasons why it doesn't effect their way of thinking. It's the same for people who want things to remain shut of course, just the other way around. it's the reason I like reading this thread so much and have total respect for the way people handle other people's opposite points of view, it this was twitter there would be insults flying around everywhere, so big respect to everyone, especially how moderators, they're fab.


Well made point. I think the fact that most people on here who are posting have a vested interest in the parks opening sooner rather than later, there is a bound to be an optimistic bias in the interpretation of statistics. I freely admit I was looking for any reason to interpret the data optimistically when my trip was planned for July this year. But now I have postponed my trip until next year, I am now starting to analyse the data more objectively - although I still want operations to get back up and running ASAP, especially the construction, so that my trip next year will be as 'normal' as possible.


----------



## jade1

MichelinMan said:


> However, I fear we are now straying too far off-topic - which is trying to establish whether the parks will be in a position to open on 1st June.



Why? I don't get the June 1st obsession. 

WDW will open when they decide to open.

If folks are reserving and planning to visit in June (or July or August or January) certainly they have heard of the Worldwide Pandemic that's taking place currently. The planning should take place, but with this in mind.

How would anybody be surprised if things change and cancellations happen?

Selfishly I've rarely done a WDW trip and hoped we don't have to cancel from an illness or injury or funeral etc.

But with this, I consider the chance of interruption as likely as hair on a cat-certainly not surprising.

I hope they open asap and whoever wants to go and follow the rules goes. But until they are open nobody can.


----------



## dismom58

jade1 said:


> Why? I don't get the June 1st obsession.
> 
> WDW will open when they decide to open.
> 
> If folks are reserving and planning to visit in June (or July or August or January) certainly they have heard of the Worldwide Pandemic that's taking place currently. The planning should take place, but with this in mind.
> 
> How would anybody be surprised if things change and cancellations happen?
> 
> Selfishly I've rarely done a WDW trip and hoped we don't have to cancel from an illness or injury or funeral etc.
> 
> But with this, I consider the chance of interruption as likely as hair on a cat-certainly not surprising.
> 
> I hope they open asap and whoever wants to go and follow the rules goes. But until they are open nobody can.


Ah common sense love it


----------



## cakebaker

MichelinMan said:


> Well made point. I think the fact that most people on here who are posting have a vested interest in the parks opening sooner rather than later, there is a bound to be an optimistic bias in the interpretation of statistics. I freely admit I was looking for any reason to interpret the data optimistically when my trip was planned for July this year. But now I have postponed my trip until next year, I am now starting to analyse the data more objectively - although I still want operations to get back up and running ASAP, especially the construction, so that my trip next year will be as 'normal' as possible.



I'm quite the opposite. I want them to open by the time our trip is here. We were already cancelled once, in the first wave that had no notice at all. I do think they'll be open, in some form, by June 1 or at least some time in early to mid-June. I look at the statistics and trends and I see thatvery few states opening followed the federal guidelines of a 14 day downward trajectory before beginning to open. I'd love to be able to put an honestly positive spin on the data, but it's not there. The thing is, states opening isn't being data driven at all, regardless of what politicians say. It's being driven by money. So, if busineses are going to open, Disney not opening won't help. They might as well do it and let's just see what happens. You can both want to Disney to open and look at the data objectively. Regardless, I have no reason to cancel my reservations yet- and booking out a year away is not something I ever do.


----------



## rpb718

dismom58 said:


> Ah common sense love it



There are a lot of folks that need to remove their Disney-colored glasses and take a real look around.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> For those that haven't opened the Disney Park Blog article, these are the guidelines Disney is working with closely
> https://www.ustravel.org/sites/default/files/media_root/document/HealthandSafetyGuidance.pdfstraight from the guidelines:
> Responding effectively to COVID-19 is a shared responsibility. Our guidance reflects the essential role the travel industry must play to help promote the health and safety of our customers and employees. But no industry can overcome this challenge alone. Travelers also have a responsibility. They must adopt new travel practices and follow sciencebased guidelines to help protect the health of their family and those around them, including fellow travelers and industry employees. In the spirit of collective action needed to defeat COVID-19, we urge travelers to do their part and follow government and industry guidance to help protect themselves and others. By working together, we can overcome the challenge, begin to reopen our economy and responsibly get America traveling again.


Well that’s a whole lot of nothing lol. They’re going to follow state and local guidelines. FL could open mañana. CA in 2025.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

focusondisney said:


> I doubt they will restrict platinum passes if the park is open, especially if you have a resort reservation too.  I live 1500 miles away, but have been an AP holder at least 10 of the last 15 years. We make week long trips about 3 times a year & stay onsite, deluxe resorts, usually club level.  We currently have trips booked for July & September. There is no way on earth I will buy more tickets when I have an AP that is good til at least the middle of December. I won’t make those trips if my AP is blacked out.
> 
> WDW has a huge number of out of state AP holders  who stay onsite several times a year.  I don’t believe they will risk alienating them by trying to make them buy extra tickets to enter the parks when they have active APs.  And then Disney would have to offer some compensation.  What would that be? They have already said they will extend the APs or refund for the time the parks are closed.  What would they give me if they refuse to let me enter the parks for months after reopening?  It won’t do me any good it they extend my AP until next March... I don’t intend to travel next winter. Will they reimburse me for my AP from the time it closed til it expires in December? They already said they won’t.   So they have to let the APs be used if the park is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a totally different situation.  You have to purchase tickets to take advantage of a free dining promotion. But you certainly can use your AP to enetr the parks during that resort stay.  You can do whatever you want with the tickets you purchase as part of the promotion. You can save them to use later, use them towards renewing the AP, transfer them to someone else later or even throw them away.  Or you can skip the free dining all together if you don’t want to buy extra tickets.  That is your option.  Disney saying... you have a valid AP but we won’t let you use it at all is totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!  Out of state AP holders spend a huge amount of money at WDW.  If they want me to make a “reservation“, that’s fine.  I have no problem doing that so I can save my place.  But if they let me book a resort stay & I have a valid AP,  they better not try & tell me I can’t get in a park  unless I buy a second ticket.



We are Premier Passholders and I was very heartened by the announcement of how Shanghai Disneyland will be handling the date-based ticket purchases along with APs being able to make reservations during the "Advanced Reservation Period".  Details are below:

Purchase dated admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland prior to their arrival, as on-site sales will not be available. *Annual Pass holders must make a reservation for their visit date and time through Shanghai Disney Resort’s official online channels before their visit to the park*. During this “Advanced Reservation Period,” General Admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland will not be accepted;**
***The validity period of a Shanghai Disneyland Annual Pass will be extended for the number of lost days falling between the park’s closure date of January 25, 2020 and the end of the “Advanced Reservation Period.”* 

So, basically, at SDL, AP holders can make reservations during the Advanced Reservation Period AND the APs will be extended to cover those dates as well - IMHO, it kind of makes the AP essentially free during the Advanced Reservation Period.  If they implement this same policy at WDW/DL, I, for one, would be very happy.  The only guests who will have to purchase additional, separate, date-based tickets are those that hold general admission tickets (or those who never purchased tickets to begin with).  I'm not sure how they would handle this - I'm sure guests who purchased resort packages with tickets included will throw a fit if they are told they have to buy more tickets to get in.  We shall see!


----------



## jade1

rpb718 said:


> There are a lot of folks that need to remove their Disney-colored glasses and take a real look around.



I don't think its Disney colored glasses (not across the board anyway). More like adding Logic colored glasses.

Those saying June 1 shouldn't open need to use logic as well, just as much as those saying it should.

Taking reservations for June makes total sense to me, even if they end up cancelling nobody should be surprised-and factor that possibility into their planning.

WDW will open when they feel the time is right, and in a manner they believe is the safest.

*And at that point were back to Freedom of Choice and Personal Responsibility.*


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm not sure how they would handle this - I'm sure guests who purchased resort packages with tickets included will throw a fit if they are told they have to buy more tickets to get in.


And that's why they won't implement the SDL method. They aren't going to tell resort guests they can't go to the parks, regardless of what kind of tickets they have. The could well limit entry to AP holders and/or resort guests, but I have 0 doubt that resort guests will be allowed entry as long as they have any kind of valid ticket. Then again, they might just limit it to resort guests only and then we'll have a bunch of AP holders unhappy. No way to know, but SDL is not any indication of how WDW will open.


----------



## MichelinMan

charmed59 said:


> The main page for Florida:  Floridahealthcovid19.gov  has links to all sorts of stats.  The top of their report shows percentage of positive test daily over the last two weeks.  And yes, that percentage is going down.  You can also find that same info by county.  And Orange County for the last two weeks has a high day of 3.6% and a low of .04%, so really good.  I’m guessing they are doing so much testing in Orange compared to other counties in hopes of opening the theme parks soon.


Thanks for that. It does help me a bit, although looks like it only includes the last 2 weeks of daily data - but I can at least start adding that to my spreadsheet I'm using to analyse all sorts of data across the whole world.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

cakebaker said:


> And that's why they won't implement the SDL method. They aren't going to tell resort guests they can't go to the parks, regardless of what kind of tickets they have. The could well limit entry to AP holders and/or resort guests, but I have 0 doubt that resort guests will be allowed entry as long as they have any kind of valid ticket. Then again, they might just limit it to resort guests only and then we'll have a bunch of AP holders unhappy. No way to know, *but SDL is not any indication of how WDW will open.*



Yes, I understand that.  However, they can certainly implement the AP portion of the SDL process without implementing the date-based, general guest ticket policy.  If they are going to start blocking APs in any way, they will have to figure out a way to compensate the AP holders.  I have zero block-out dates on my AP, they can't, altogether, block me from the parks and not compensate me in some way.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Yes, I understand that.  However, they can certainly implement the AP portion of the SDL process without implementing the date-based, general guest ticket policy.  If they are going to start blocking APs in any way, they will have to figure out a way to compensate the AP holders.  I have zero block-out dates on my AP, they can't, altogether, block me from the parks and not compensate me in some way.


As they're doing in SDL, they could add the days or refund for the portion including the partial opening. I've been wondering how they would handle AP's if they don't fully open. It doesn't seem right to start the clock on our AP's if they don't open all the parks or in some way restrict who can enter. My guess is going with they're not going to restrict who can visit, but just go with a lowered capacity and follow their normal closure phases. But my tea leaves are getting pretty weak at this point, so just have to wait and see.


----------



## tlmadden73

I think APs are just risky in general right now. 

I bought one months ago (literally a few weeks before all this happeend) in anticipation for a June trip (that I may not be taking). It is not activated, but it is money spent that I can't get back right now (unless Disney is offering refunds for APs that have been purchased but NOT been activated yet?)

I have a June trip planned, and if I don't go, then my AP is still good until I activiate, but even if I go in June .. I don't know how much value it will be for me if there are "restrictions" for the coming year. So will it be worth activating it now? So many questions. 

So active and future Passholders are probably reconsidering their vacations plans for the near AND long term, which devalues that AP significantly. 

But, I trust Disney. I think Disney definitely will be considering how they handle their AP holders (and future AP holders).  I feel if the parks aren't up to "full capacity" for a while they will definitely do something for AP holders (extend their APs?) to encourage them to come back in the non-virus times (next year?) and spend the money Disney will desperately need.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> I think APs are just risky in general right now.
> 
> I bought one months ago (literally a few weeks before all this happeend) in anticipation for a June trip (that I may not be taking). It is not activated, but it is money spent that I can't get back right now (unless Disney is offering refunds for APs that have been purchased but NOT been activated yet?)
> 
> I have a June trip planned, and if I don't go, then my AP is still good until I activiate, but even if I go in June .. I don't know how much value it will be for me if there are "restrictions" for the coming year. So will it be worth activating it now? So many questions.
> 
> So active and future Passholders are probably reconsidering their vacations plans for the near AND long term, which devalues that AP significantly.
> 
> But, I trust Disney. I think Disney definitely will be considering how they handle their AP holders (and future AP holders).  I feel if the parks aren't up to "full capacity" for a while they will definitely do something for AP holders (extend their APs?) to encourage them to come back in the non-virus times (next year?) and spend the money Disney will desperately need.




Never thought I would be happy about letting our APs expire, but here we are.


----------



## woody337

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Very well said.


Yes it was


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Well that’s a whole lot of nothing lol. They’re going to follow state and local guidelines. FL could open mañana. CA in 2025.


Well, I felt like they were saying “we can do what we can do, and we can only do so much, people traveling have a responsibility to take certain matters in to their own hands regarding health and safety.” So basically, it’s to all the people saying they don’t think they should have to follow certain guidelines (like wear masks) because Disney or other parks should handle it. Like “yeah, we’ll be doing everything we can, buy you need to realize you have a responsibility too.” Which I completely agree with, parks, stores, and restaurants can do everything right, but if the public ignores guidelines it’s pretty much all for nothing.


----------



## Sarahslay

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We are Premier Passholders and I was very heartened by the announcement of how Shanghai Disneyland will be handling the date-based ticket purchases along with APs being able to make reservations during the "Advanced Reservation Period".  Details are below:
> 
> Purchase dated admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland prior to their arrival, as on-site sales will not be available. *Annual Pass holders must make a reservation for their visit date and time through Shanghai Disney Resort’s official online channels before their visit to the park*. During this “Advanced Reservation Period,” General Admission tickets for Shanghai Disneyland will not be accepted;**
> ***The validity period of a Shanghai Disneyland Annual Pass will be extended for the number of lost days falling between the park’s closure date of January 25, 2020 and the end of the “Advanced Reservation Period.”*
> 
> So, basically, at SDL, AP holders can make reservations during the Advanced Reservation Period AND the APs will be extended to cover those dates as well - IMHO, it kind of makes the AP essentially free during the Advanced Reservation Period.  If they implement this same policy at WDW/DL, I, for one, would be very happy.  The only guests who will have to purchase additional, separate, date-based tickets are those that hold general admission tickets (or those who never purchased tickets to begin with).  I'm not sure how they would handle this - I'm sure guests who purchased resort packages with tickets included will throw a fit if they are told they have to buy more tickets to get in.  We shall see!


General admission tickets (at least those bought using the date based method of fees, or those affected by the closure due to canceled trip who have essentially been allowed to use them until December 15) are already essentially date based tickets. My husband can’t use his until July 8, and has X amount of days to use his tickets, the only thing they’d have to do is say for us to register which park you are using for what day. There is a difference in SDL though that doesn’t correlate with WDW: they don’t have 4 parks. It’s easy to do date based tickets when you are only selling to one park, the US parks would essentially then have to sag “ok, you’re coming for these dates, but what parks can we expect you at?” We have many days where we are at one park in the morning and another for dinner at night, we have no ADRs in MK, so if they made us do one park a day it would really change our plans. Too many variables for WDW that SDL just doesn’t have.


----------



## ruthies12

I sure hope Disney makes an announcement of some sort of plan soon.  I'd like to get flights booked for my June 20th trip if I can but I'm afraid to book anything nonrefundable at this point and I feel for people who have trips planned earlier, my mom's friend is booked for June 1st and she planned that trip last year.  She was told by a phone CM that they are opening May 16th and she is ordering groceries from garden grocer and making plans based on that and already has plane tickets.  

I wonder when we'll hear from Universal.  Not that this necessarily means anything but I have an AP to Universal that was set to expire in September and has already been extended to December 15th.  Based on my calculations if they are only extending for the number of days that they are closed then my extension would put them opening on June 15th.  Of course another extension could always be forthcoming but I wonder if they are aiming for June 15th and that's why they put that date.  Or if they just picked a random date lol.....


----------



## gottalovepluto

ruthies12 said:


> I sure hope Disney makes an announcement of some sort of plan soon.  I'd like to get flights booked for my June 20th trip if I can but I'm afraid to book anything nonrefundable at this point and I feel for people who have trips planned earlier, my mom's friend is booked for June 1st and she planned that trip last year.  *She was told by a phone CM that they are opening May 16th and she is ordering groceries from garden grocer and making plans based on that and already has plane tickets. *
> 
> I wonder when we'll hear from Universal.  Not that this necessarily means anything but I have an AP to Universal that was set to expire in September and has already been extended to December 15th.  Based on my calculations if they are only extending for the number of days that they are closed then my extension would put them opening on June 15th.  Of course another extension could always be forthcoming but I wonder if they are aiming for June 15th and that's why they put that date.  Or if they just picked a random date lol.....


omg that's scary  I SO hope she gets to go but... yikes! Disney has got to reign in this CM phone speculation but with everyone working from home it's gotta be a lot harder to monitor.


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

ruthies12 said:


> I sure hope Disney makes an announcement of some sort of plan soon.  I'd like to get flights booked for my June 20th trip if I can but I'm afraid to book anything nonrefundable at this point and I feel for people who have trips planned earlier, my mom's friend is booked for June 1st and she planned that trip last year.  She was told by a phone CM that they are opening May 16th and she is ordering groceries from garden grocer and making plans based on that and already has plane tickets.
> 
> I wonder when we'll hear from Universal.  Not that this necessarily means anything but I have an AP to Universal that was set to expire in September and has already been extended to December 15th.  Based on my calculations if they are only extending for the number of days that they are closed then my extension would put them opening on June 15th.  Of course another extension could always be forthcoming but I wonder if they are aiming for June 15th and that's why they put that date.  Or if they just picked a random date lol.....


When did this Phone CM tell her they will be open on May 16th?? Obviously we know Phone CM's are NOTORIOUSLY INACCURATE, but even for them, it is very reckless of that person to tell someone such a definitive date....


----------



## helloconnie

I don't know if this has been posted already but....  Disney Chief Medical Officer released letter stating what they are looking at for domestic park re-opening....
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-from-chief-medical-officer-dr-pamela-hymel/
I think they are "socializing" these changes so people start getting used to them before they actually announce park opening and changes.


----------



## SmittS

tlmadden73 said:


> I think APs are just risky in general right now.
> 
> I bought one months ago (literally a few weeks before all this happeend) in anticipation for a June trip (that I may not be taking). It is not activated, but it is money spent that I can't get back right now (unless Disney is offering refunds for APs that have been purchased but NOT been activated yet?)
> 
> I have a June trip planned, and if I don't go, then my AP is still good until I activiate, but even if I go in June .. I don't know how much value it will be for me if there are "restrictions" for the coming year. So will it be worth activating it now? So many questions.
> 
> So active and future Passholders are probably reconsidering their vacations plans for the near AND long term, which devalues that AP significantly.
> 
> But, I trust Disney. I think Disney definitely will be considering how they handle their AP holders (and future AP holders).  I feel if the parks aren't up to "full capacity" for a while they will definitely do something for AP holders (extend their APs?) to encourage them to come back in the non-virus times (next year?) and spend the money Disney will desperately need.


I have the exact same scenario.  APs purchased (through Sam's) but not activated in preparation for a June trip with on-site stay.  I booked a backup on-site stay for early July.  Disney has had two rounds of price increases since I purchased these APs, so I have no desire to try to refund them as what I paid is a tremendous value versus the cost now.  WDW is different from SDL with regards to quantity of on-site resorts, so I'm hoping they use those with on-site stays to corral capacity, whether with APs or standard tickets.  If they limit park hopping that will disrupt my plans so I'll have to adjust slightly but we can manage if necessary.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

cakebaker said:


> Yup. We we were scheduled to leave for WDW the day before they closed. The day before they announced closing it hadn’t even occurred to us as a possibility. Within 48 hrs we went from packing the car to unpacking suitcases. It’s the Disney way.


Same here.  Park closures were announced the day before we were scheduled to leave.  I had to scramble to cancel not just Disney reservations, but hotels on the way there to avoid cancellation fees (which would have been 100% for a 1-night stay).


Broncho52 said:


> We were halfway there on our drive when they closed.  First trip for the kids.  The range of emotions was crazy.


Ugh!


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disneyland-paris-cancels-reservations-through-july-14th/


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disneyland-paris-cancels-reservations-through-july-14th/


Well now we know about Shanghai and Paris, maybe they'll get to the domestic parks soon.


----------



## preemiemama

cakebaker said:


> Well now we know about Shanghai and Paris, maybe they'll get to the domestic parks soon.


I sure hope so!  I've got  trip planned (like you and several others here) at the end of June/beginning of July.  It's on DVC points, and I'm contemplating my options with about 3 weeks left before my 30 day deadline for points to be put into holding.  Currently they are not exercising that option, but the last update said "for reservations in the next 30 days".  It's possible they open resorts and DS before parks, so I feel a little like I'm in a balancing act trying to decide what to do!  Some information in the next couple weeks would be helpful!


----------



## Moliphino

cakebaker said:


> Well now we know about Shanghai and Paris, maybe they'll get to the domestic parks soon.



That's not saying they'll be open on July 15th, just that their closure will definitely last until at least the 14th. It could still be extended.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moliphino said:


> That's not saying they'll be open on July 15th, just that their closure will definitely last until at least the 14th. It could still be extended.




It would still be nice if Disney would come out with a date like this. People fly and drive in from all over. The clock is ticking on them.


----------



## cakebaker

Moliphino said:


> That's not saying they'll be open on July 15th, just that their closure will definitely last until at least the 14th. It could still be extended.


Thanks, I understand that.


----------



## Sandiz08

Nice that DLP is offering a voucher for credit towards a new booking of equal type vacation.


----------



## tlmadden73

I am surprised WDW hasn't announced a date yet or closed them further out in June .. they must be trying REAL hard to open by June 1st. With still allowing NEW reservations staring June 1st (as far as I can tell) .. just seems getting too close .. making it harder and harder to open up and deal with existing reservations. 

Who knows .. they may announce it later today .. I am sure they have a lot of logistics to worry about to deal with existing reservations. They will have to have a lot of refund cash on hand and potentially worry about offering "please come back later" deals to all those affected.


----------



## helloconnie

MichelinMan said:


> Looking at the Florida figures the last week or so, I think the 1st June date is unlikely. Deaths aren't dropping much, and there is evidence that the number of new cases is sneaking back up the last week or so. Far, far too early to start opening back up the state yet.



Hard to tell....  For good or bad, I don't think the decision will be solely based on the pandemic figures.  These will be going up again.  White House model predicts an increase somewhere between 1,800 to 3,000 deaths per day as soon as June 1.  Businesses are reopening regardless of the pandemic numbers at this point.  

Considerations to reopening:
First, not all counties in FL have started to open, including Miami/Dade, the largest population area in FL - this would go against Disney reopening
Second, Economics - the entire reason states like FL are reopening has to due with money (just stating a fact).  With the theme parks being huge revenue generators for the state, I am sure there is pressure to reopen. - this would go towards Disney re-opening.
Third, Logistics - Disney needs time to get all their systems in place to handle the changes.  For example, the reservation system, dining reservation system and park entry system needs to be updated for the new capacity limitations.  Any new virtual queues are also big changes. These are IT projects that require coding and testing.  Other areas are easier to change, such as taping off 6 ft. intervals and queuing changes. Disney will not reopen until these are in place.
Forth, Disney Springs - as many have stated, Disney Springs will probably open first.  I think that announcement might come fairly soon.  But keep in mind that bars cannot open under FL Phase I.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tlmadden73 said:


> I am surprised WDW hasn't announced a date yet or closed them further out in June .. they must be trying REAL hard to open by June 1st. With still allowing NEW reservations staring June 1st (as far as I can tell) .. just seems getting too close .. making it harder and harder to open up and deal with existing reservations.
> 
> Who knows .. they may announce it later today .. I am sure they have a lot of logistics to worry about to deal with existing reservations. They will have to have a lot of refund cash on hand and potentially worry about offering "please come back later" deals to all those affected.


I think they’ll hold back as long as they can in order to make sure when they open, they can open. I’m watching for rumblings of CMs being called back- like many others here. Once that happens I suspect a big increase in leaks of target opening dates and then probably an announcement from the Mouse House within short order.


----------



## ruthies12

loveDisneyinTN said:


> When did this Phone CM tell her they will be open on May 16th?? Obviously we know Phone CM's are NOTORIOUSLY INACCURATE, but even for them, it is very reckless of that person to tell someone such a definitive date....



It was just a few days ago lol.  I know how inaccurate they are and I tried very hard to impress that upon my mom's friend, but she is insisting that she heard it directly from Disney and they accepted her final 30 day payment on her package so it must be true.  She says the CM told her they are "opening on May 16th for sure" and her June 1st trip "is a definite go."  

I just feel so bad for her grandkids who are going to be completely blindsided if they don't open on time.  I know how me and my kids felt when we found out about our March 14th trip on March 12th.


----------



## rstevens333

I'd be good with having to reserve AP days in advance, if it means they can reopen more safely. It's just Star Wars boarding groups on a bigger scale. They could even limit you to 4-6 hour slots, to allow for park hopping.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SaintsManiac said:


> It would still be nice if Disney would come out with a date like this. People fly and drive in from all over. The clock is ticking on them.





tlmadden73 said:


> I am surprised WDW hasn't announced a date yet or closed them further out in June .. they must be trying REAL hard to open by June 1st. With still allowing NEW reservations staring June 1st (as far as I can tell) .. just seems getting too close .. making it harder and harder to open up and deal with existing reservations.
> 
> Who knows .. they may announce it later today .. I am sure they have a lot of logistics to worry about to deal with existing reservations. They will have to have a lot of refund cash on hand and potentially worry about offering "please come back later" deals to all those affected.



I feel like Disney, if they're not opening June 1st, should hopefully tell the public soon.  Letting (encouraging) people book the free dining deals for June 1st and then having to move them AGAIN might make people feel like it's not worth the bother.  Also, Disney may refund you, but Delta or other airlines won't.  I have a Spirit credit for my cancelled March trip but when I looked at June there weren't even many flights available.  If Disney decides it's safe to reopen, people still need to be able to get there lol. 



helloconnie said:


> Hard to tell....  For good or bad, I don't think the decision will be solely based on the pandemic figures.  These will be going up again.  White House model predicts an increase somewhere between 1,800 to 3,000 deaths per day as soon as June 1.  Businesses are reopening regardless of the pandemic numbers at this point.
> 
> Considerations to reopening:
> First, not all counties in FL have started to open, including Miami/Dade, the largest population area in FL - this would go against Disney reopening
> Second, Economics - the entire reason states like FL are reopening has to due with money (just stating a fact).  With the theme parks being huge revenue generators for the state, I am sure there is pressure to reopen. - this would go towards Disney re-opening.
> *Third, Logistics - Disney needs time to get all their systems in place to handle the changes.  For example, the reservation system, dining reservation system and park entry system needs to be updated for the new capacity limitations.  Any new virtual queues are also big changes. These are IT projects that require coding and testing.  Other areas are easier to change, such as taping off 6 ft. intervals and queuing changes. Disney will not reopen until these are in place.*
> Forth, Disney Springs - as many have stated, Disney Springs will probably open first.  I think that announcement might come fairly soon.  But keep in mind that bars cannot open under FL Phase I.


This thought scares me haha, given how unreliable Disney IT can be!  They've already been having some slight issues with us Passholders whose passes expire before June.  According to Disney, my pass will be extended.  In the computer it expires May 10th (I'm sure they don't want to make those changes until they have a solid opening date).  This causes issues with things like AP discounts and fastpasses for trips that will technically fall under the extension of the pass.  

Wait & see, wait & see, but I hate being patient.


----------



## goofystitch

There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow
Shining at the end of every day
There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow
And tomorrow's just a dream away . . .

_Singing in my rose-colored glasses _


----------



## tlmadden73

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I feel like Disney, if they're not opening June 1st, should hopefully tell the public soon.  Letting (encouraging) people book the free dining deals for June 1st and then having to move them AGAIN might make people feel like it's not worth the bother.  Also, Disney may refund you, but Delta or other airlines won't.  I have a Spirit credit for my cancelled March trip but when I looked at June there weren't even many flights available.  If Disney decides it's safe to reopen, people still need to be able to get there lol.


True .. that what makes me think that they won't be opening on June 1st .. at least to "normal" vacation packages. 

I mean . .it seems like it would make sense they just open up to Florida residents or AP holders. They can open restaurants, they can run rides at low capacity. That also helps make it safer without bringing in potential virus carries from who knows where. 

I would think the more they can open to locals as opposed to "vacationers" is better (plus.. there is no idea how many people would be willing (or ABLE) to vacation there in a few weeks whether they have a booked trip or not) 

(I am still on the fence (Mid-June trip .. also doing the impatient "wait and see").


----------



## KayMichigan

ruthies12 said:


> It was just a few days ago lol.  I know how inaccurate they are and I tried very hard to impress that upon my mom's friend, but she is insisting that she heard it directly from Disney and they accepted her final 30 day payment on her package so it must be true.  She says the CM told her they are "opening on May 16th for sure" and her June 1st trip "is a definite go."
> 
> I just feel so bad for her grandkids who are going to be completely blindsided if they don't open on time.  I know how me and my kids felt when we found out about our March 14th trip on March 12th.



I sure hope your mother's friend got that CM's name so when it doesn't happen, she can tell whoever she talks to to cancel her hotel room who told her they were opening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ruthies12 said:


> I sure hope Disney makes an announcement of some sort of plan soon.  I'd like to get flights booked for my June 20th trip if I can but I'm afraid to book anything nonrefundable at this point and I feel for people who have trips planned earlier, my mom's friend is booked for June 1st and she planned that trip last year. * She was told by a phone CM that they are opening May 16th and she is ordering groceries from garden grocer and making plans based on that and already has plane tickets. *
> 
> I wonder when we'll hear from Universal.  Not that this necessarily means anything but I have an AP to Universal that was set to expire in September and has already been extended to December 15th.  Based on my calculations if they are only extending for the number of days that they are closed then my extension would put them opening on June 15th.  Of course another extension could always be forthcoming but I wonder if they are aiming for June 15th and that's why they put that date.  Or if they just picked a random date lol.....



phone CMs...  U.G.H. 
Is the friend of Mom’s planning to be in the parks? The parks are closed up to May 23rd.  They’ve been canceling resort reservations & park hours a week at a time with the next round of reservation & park hours possibly cancelled by this weeks end. Which would be May 24 to 30th.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

goofystitch said:


> There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow
> Shining at the end of every day
> There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow
> And tomorrow's just a dream away . . .
> 
> _Singing in my rose-colored glasses _



Joined you & turned your solo into a duet!


----------



## Duck143

We have AP's that expire in 4 days and our backup trip is the second week of June.  I am DYING to hear anything about a reopening date because we have to tie up loose ends with planning if we are in fact going in June.  If June isn't going to happen, I have a backup for my backup booked for September, but that brings me back to my first sentence with our AP's expiring 4 days from now.  Will Disney be closed long enough for our passes to cover our September trip?  We also need to move our flights too.


----------



## yankeesfan123

To be fair, may 16th sounds like a reasonable date to see Disney springs opening in some capacity. Now, the CM shouldn’t have been giving out that info because it’s not announced (and I highly doubt the CM was even told this), but to give the CM the benefit of the doubt, maybe there was just a miscommunication about “WDW” as a whole opening versus just DS.

Edit: I’m being way too kind here.


----------



## rpb718

yankeesfan123 said:


> To be fair, may 16th sounds like a reasonable date to see Disney springs opening in some capacity. Now, the CM shouldn’t have been giving out that info because it’s not announced (and I highly doubt the CM was even told this), but to give the CM the benefit of the doubt, maybe there was just a miscommunication about “WDW” as a whole opening versus just DS.
> 
> Edit: I’m being way too kind here.



You can never be too kind.  There's almost a nationwide shortage on kind at the moment.


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> You can never be too kind.  There's almost a nationwide shortage on kind at the moment.


We get it already.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

cakebaker said:


> *As they're doing in SDL, they could add the days or refund for the portion including the partial opening.* I've been wondering how they would handle AP's if they don't fully open. It doesn't seem right to start the clock on our AP's if they don't open all the parks or in some way restrict who can enter. My guess is going with they're not going to restrict who can visit, but just go with a lowered capacity and follow their normal closure phases. But my tea leaves are getting pretty weak at this point, so just have to wait and see.



Yes - that would be an awesome solution, IMHO.  My tea leaves are weak as well, LOL!  I guess I'll just try to be an optimist.  I think WDW has been very fair to everyone so far - extending general tickets, APs, loosening their resort change/cancel terms and conditions, etc. - I'm sure they are furiously trying to come up with a way to open and piss as few people off as possible!


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

ruthies12 said:


> It was just a few days ago lol.  I know how inaccurate they are and I tried very hard to impress that upon my mom's friend, but she is insisting that she heard it directly from Disney and they accepted her final 30 day payment on her package so it must be true.  She says the CM told her they are "opening on May 16th for sure" and her June 1st trip "is a definite go."
> 
> I just feel so bad for her grandkids who are going to be completely blindsided if they don't open on time.  I know how me and my kids felt when we found out about our March 14th trip on March 12th.


Aww man, that is really sad! I feel for your mom's friend. 

I mean ANYTHING is possible, but I would give it less than 1% chance that they are open on May 16th.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Duck143 said:


> We have AP's that expire in 4 days and our backup trip is the second week of June.  I am DYING to hear anything about a reopening date because we have to tie up loose ends with planning if we are in fact going in June.  If June isn't going to happen, I have a backup for my backup booked for September, but that brings me back to my first sentence with our AP's expiring 4 days from now.  Will Disney be closed long enough for our passes to cover our September trip?  We also need to move our flights too.


Twins!  I expire May 10th & am booked for June 12th lol.  It's nerve wracking because I'm still not sure if I should take the refund or the extension since we don't have the opening date.


----------



## KBoopaloo

mshanson3121 said:


> Saw this elsewhere. I think it pretty much sums up the last 400 or so pages, and probably should also cover the next 400...
> 
> View attachment 493129


As someone working on a reopening plan for a business that serves the public, this sounds exactly right to me!


----------



## Duck143

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Twins!  I expire May 10th & am booked for June 12th lol.  It's nerve wracking because I'm still not sure if I should take the refund or the extension since we don't have the opening date.


I'm not sure what the refund will be and we have a 10 day trip planned with 9 park days for June or September.  I can't imagine the refund on our 4 AP's will even come close to a 9 day park hopper price and we adore the included Memory Maker, free parking, bought a Tables in Wonderland card, AP store discounts, etc.  All these things were factored in when we purchased our AP's and planned 2 9/10 day trips May 2019 and May 2020.  Now we paid thousands of dollars for these AP's and we have gotten 1 trip out of them with our 2 DS's (we did hop down for a 4 day trip just DH and myself in January)
Did you call to ask about the refund or extension options yet?


----------



## helloconnie

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Joined you & turned your solo into a duet!



Lol!  I am joining in too!  Hey, I wonder if the Dapper Dan's will record a version of this and post on Disney Magic Moments!


----------



## Jroceagles

loveDisneyinTN said:


> Aww man, that is really sad! I feel for your mom's friend.
> 
> I mean ANYTHING is possible, but I would give it less than 1% chance that they are open on May 16th.


well..they just canceled everyone through May 31...so.


----------



## KBoopaloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258096087623061504


----------



## rpb718

Jroceagles said:


> well..they just canceled everyone through May 31...so.



In about one week or so they'll either be happy folks or it's really gonna hit the fan.


----------



## Jroceagles

rpb718 said:


> In about one week or so they'll either be happy folks or it's really gonna hit the fan.


They shouldn't be accepting reservations starting June 1 if they have no plan of opening that day.  They know by now if they are or aren't.


----------



## woody337

Given that, what is the chance of them opening on a Monday (June 1)? Most people going to WDW are staying for a week, which I imagine would be a Mon-Fri or Sun-Fri?


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> They shouldn't be accepting reservations starting June 1 if they have no plan of opening that day.  They know by now if they are or aren't.


 I think they definitely have a target date. I think it's June 1. But who knows- that's nearly a month away and a lot could happen to prevent that from happening. Having a plan to open isn't opening. They gave SDL 6 days notice....6 days.


----------



## KBoopaloo

cakebaker said:


> I think they definitely have a target date. I think it's June 1. But who knows- that's nearly a month away and a lot could happen to prevent that from happening. Having a plan to open isn't opening. They gave SDL 6 days notice....6 days.


But Shanghai had cast in the park working on reopening prep for a few weeks before they announced the opening date. They released a video yesterday showing some of the prep. We also know they have been testing reopening procedures with some cast for at least 2 weeks. So the public only had 6 day notice but the date was likely known internally before that. I think that if we don’t see any uptick in cast being on property in the next 10-14 days then June 1 seems very unlikely. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257800037301653505


----------



## Sandiz08

Agree, prep time needs to happen. No prep time equals no parks.


----------



## mukorasirish

Kadorto said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...us-was-creeping-through-the-state/ar-BB13EcEf
> I was in south Florida in early February and came home very sick with every symptom that we now know would indicate CV19.   No tests were available at that time, but I tested negative for the flu.   I think more and more, we're going to realize that CV19 has been around longer than initially thought and the parks will open sooner than later.   Time will tell..


My family and I returned from Disney March 11 and within a week all 5 of us were very sick with similar symptoms to Covid - we could not get tested.  We had all already had the flu before Christmas and tested negative for it.  I too think this has been around for much longer than folks realize and that many many more folks have already had it.


----------



## Tjddis

ruthies12 said:


> It was just a few days ago lol.  I know how inaccurate they are and I tried very hard to impress that upon my mom's friend, but she is insisting that she heard it directly from Disney and they accepted her final 30 day payment on her package so it must be true.  She says the CM told her they are "opening on May 16th for sure" and her June 1st trip "is a definite go."
> 
> I just feel so bad for her grandkids who are going to be completely blindsided if they don't open on time.  I know how me and my kids felt when we found out about our March 14th trip on March 12th.


See I am generally pretty understanding about the vagueness of all of this-there is no playbook for this unbelievable scenario and I don’t expect a big entity like Disney to care all that much about my individual needs.  They have enough to deal with.  BUT to have an employee giving out unsanctioned, unreliable, unknowable and probably flat out wrong speculation as take it to the bank fact is beyond irresponsible. Before the shut down we waited to the last day our final payment was due. We called and the CM said it was business as usual as far as they knew.  So we paid. Couple of days later they shut down.  We weren’t upset with the CM.  They promised us nothing.  We knew the risk and took our shot.  But this as you describe...personally I would record my further interactions and raise hell with a supervisor if I was misled like this.  It’s one thing to try and keep things afloat, it’s quite another to outright lie to your customers.  I would really hope they would offer something to this woman to make things right


----------



## cakebaker

KBoopaloo said:


> But Shanghai had cast in the park working on reopening prep for a few weeks before they announced the opening date. They released a video yesterday showing some of the prep. We also know they have been testing reopening procedures with some cast for at least 2 weeks. So the public only had 6 day notice but the date was likely known internally before that. I think that if we don’t see any uptick in cast being on property in the next 10-14 days then June 1 seems very unlikely.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257800037301653505


I think if we don’t see movement by this next weekend when schedules come out, June 1 would seem highly unlikely. They still have time, but not a lot. I’m just saying I don’t  think they’ve made the decision NOT to open. Anyone who books while they haven’t announced an opening date should be aware they may cancel those reservations with very little notice. Anyone who can’t live with that shouldn’t book or keep their reservations. I’m willing to risk it.


----------



## cakebaker

ruthies12 said:


> She says the CM told her they are "opening on May 16th for sure" and her June 1st trip "is a definite go


 For future reference, anytime a CM gives you inside information like that, immediately ask for a supervisor and relay to them what you were told. CM’s really need to stop doing this.


----------



## DerTobi75

How can I get the refund for the AP. We had planned a Trip in May and our APs expire  end of this Month. Coming all the way from Germany, I think we are not able to be there anytime this year :-(


----------



## michellej47

When do schedules come out again for CMs?


----------



## cakebaker

michellej47 said:


> When do schedules come out again for CMs?


Next Sunday, I believe.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DerTobi75 said:


> How can I get the refund for the AP. We had planned a Trip in May and our APs expire  end of this Month. Coming all the way from Germany, I think we are not able to be there anytime this year :-(



call Disney.


----------



## JaNelson38

Sandiz08 said:


> Agree, prep time needs to happen. No prep time equals no parks.



As I understand it, they haven't laid EVERYONE off.  I'm pretty sure basic maintenance/cleaning/upkeep is being done by a skeleton crew of CM's.  "Prep" won't take as long as you think, I'd bet.


----------



## JaNelson38

woody337 said:


> Given that, what is the chance of them opening on a Monday (June 1)? Most people going to WDW are staying for a week, which I imagine would be a Mon-Fri or Sun-Fri?



If it's not open June 1, we will almost certainly have a firm date for opening by then.  With Shanghai opening, Florida now beginning to open, its just a matter of time.


----------



## randumb0

JaNelson38 said:


> As I understand it, they haven't laid EVERYONE off.  I'm pretty sure basic maintenance/cleaning/upkeep is being done by a skeleton crew of CM's.  "Prep" won't take as long as you think, I'd bet.



It will take a week or two. Everyone will need to be trained on the new procedures (assuming the curriculum has been created). They will then need to test the changes and make adjustments prior to opening


----------



## Jrb1979

randumb0 said:


> It will take a week or two. Everyone will need to be trained on the new procedures (assuming the curriculum has been created). They will then need to test the changes and make adjustments prior to opening


Add in that most attractions have been shut down. Its not just a flip of the switch to turn them back on.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> Next Sunday, I believe.


Next Sunday the 17th?


----------



## chad_1138

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Next Sunday the 17th?


They will come out on the 10th for the 17th-23rd.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Next Sunday the 17th?


 Yulilin3 is the resident expert, but as I recall she said their schedules were released last Sunday for May 10th-16th so it follows that this upcoming Sunday, the 10th, would be schedules starting the 17th.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Jrb1979 said:


> Add in that most attractions have been shut down. Its not just a flip of the switch to turn them back on.


This.

Was reported earlier in the thread that hydraulic oil had been drained from multiple attractions. 

SDW may have only given 6 days notice for opening, but they have had staff in there for weeks getting ready.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Tjddis said:


> See I am generally pretty understanding about the vagueness of all of this-there is no playbook for this unbelievable scenario and I don’t expect a big entity like Disney to care all that much about my individual needs.  They have enough to deal with.  BUT to have an employee giving out unsanctioned, unreliable, unknowable and probably flat out wrong speculation as take it to the bank fact is beyond irresponsible. Before the shut down we waited to the last day our final payment was due. *We called and the CM said it was business as usual as far as they knew.  So we paid. Couple of days later they shut down.  We weren’t upset with the CM.*  They promised us nothing.  We knew the risk and took our shot.  But this as you describe...personally I would record my further interactions and raise hell with a supervisor if I was misled like this.  It’s one thing to try and keep things afloat, it’s quite another to outright lie to your customers.  I would really hope they would offer something to this woman to make things right



In your case, the CM gave you the sanctioned information.  The CMs were not aware of the shutdown nor the change in cancellation policies until the official announcement occurred.  We were supposed to arrive at WDW on March 17.  On March 12, prior to the WDW closure announcement, the writing was on the wall for our family and we decided going was not a good idea.  I knew I risked losing our $200 package deposit at that point.  I got on the phone and ended up on hold.  While I was on hold with WDW, the news broke that WDW was closing (thank goodness I was already in the hold que!).  When a CM finally got on the line, I asked if they were now changing the package cancellation policy since the parks were closing (at that point they were only waiving the change fee and I did not want to lose $200 as I was well within 30 days).  He then had to put me on hold with guest services because he had no idea what WDW policy was at that point.  By the time GS got on the phone (4 hours later!), the cancellation policy had completely changed and they were starting to refund 100% of packages and room-only payments.  Anyway - long story, LOL!  But I TOTALLY agree with you!!!  The CM who told that guest WDW was definitely opening on May 16 has NO CLUE what they are talking about and should not be saying these things to guests!  



cakebaker said:


> For future reference, anytime a CM gives you inside information like that, immediately ask for a supervisor and relay to them what you were told. CM’s really need to stop doing this.



It reminds me of the time our server at HBD kept telling us about all the new attractions that were coming to DHS that just hadn't been announced yet . . . by the end of the meal, she told me she got all of her info off of Facebook!


----------



## aibo

What Disneyland and Walt Disney World could be like when they reopen after coronavirus shutdowns — empty seats on Space Mountain and no hugs from Cinderella

Disney’s California park could open to visitors before its Florida location


----------



## e_yerger

aibo said:


> What Disneyland and Walt Disney World could be like when they reopen after coronavirus shutdowns — empty seats on Space Mountain and no hugs from Cinderella
> 
> Disney’s California park could open to visitors before its Florida location


The person they quotes who said this is saying as much speculation as we discuss here on the boards. That statement didn't come from an official Disney representative. It's like if Pete made a quote saying that the parks are def opening June 1st! No ground to hold realistically. All speculation.


----------



## Dis5150

aibo said:


> What Disneyland and Walt Disney World could be like when they reopen after coronavirus shutdowns — empty seats on Space Mountain and no hugs from Cinderella
> 
> Disney’s California park could open to visitors before its Florida location


 “So I suspect they’ll want to see air travel pick back up before reopening.” 

I disagree with this statement. I don't think air travel will pick back up UNTIL they open.


----------



## juice0358

aibo said:


> What Disneyland and Walt Disney World could be like when they reopen after coronavirus shutdowns — empty seats on Space Mountain and no hugs from Cinderella
> 
> Disney’s California park could open to visitors before its Florida location


I would be willing to bet the farm against that analysts opinion. NO WAY I see DL opening before Florida. Desantis is a 100% behind WDW opening when they feel they can. Newsome is not as encouraging.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

KBoopaloo said:


>



So I really wonder if it does happen June 1st if it will just be resort, retail & restaurants then parks later. We would still go for our planned resort stay but not sure how many other people would without parks.

Southwest had cancelled our June 1st flights last week leaving only 2 nonstop vs the usual several a day from DAL. They added another nonstop in the last couple days I moved us over to so now I think they're up to 3.


----------



## The Pho

*Cedar Fair News*

Quote from their CEO:

“We continue to work closely with local and state health authorities to monitor the COVID-19 pandemic. Based on the best information we have currently, we do not anticipate resuming operations at any of our parks in the near term. This projection remains fluid and subject to change as the situation evolves, including if state and local guidelines are modified.”

https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200506005200/en/Cedar-Fair-Reports-Results-2020-Quarter


----------



## Iowamomof4

helloconnie said:


> Lol!  I am joining in too!  Hey, I wonder if the Dapper Dan's will record a version of this and post on Disney Magic Moments!



They already did! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...pper-dans-on-national-barbershop-quartet-day/


----------



## Yooperroo

tlmadden73 said:


> I think APs are just risky in general right now.
> 
> I bought one months ago (literally a few weeks before all this happeend) in anticipation for a June trip (that I may not be taking). It is not activated, but it is money spent that I can't get back right now (unless Disney is offering refunds for APs that have been purchased but NOT been activated yet?)
> 
> I have a June trip planned, and if I don't go, then my AP is still good until I activiate, but even if I go in June .. I don't know how much value it will be for me if there are "restrictions" for the coming year. So will it be worth activating it now? So many questions.


Right there with you. Bought 4 APs for my family in January that haven't been activated because we have a 17 day trip planned for June and a 9 day trip planned for October. We've definitely had the same thoughts and worries as you.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

enchantedpixiedust said:


> So I really wonder if it does happen June 1st if it will just be resort, retail & restaurants then parks later. We would still go for our planned resort stay but not sure how many other people would without parks.
> 
> Southwest had cancelled our June 1st flights last week leaving only 2 nonstop vs the usual several a day from DAL. They added another nonstop in the last couple days I moved us over to so now I think they're up to 3.



Count us in for two people.  We have Ft Wilderness reservations June 11-15 and a blocked out AP Silver pass lol.  We just took delivery of our new travel trailer last month, that we ordered back in Jan and it hasn't left the driveway.


----------



## Jrb1979

The Pho said:


> *Cedar Fair News*
> 
> Quote from their CEO:
> 
> “We continue to work closely with local and state health authorities to monitor the COVID-19 pandemic. Based on the best information we have currently, we do not anticipate resuming operations at any of our parks in the near term. This projection remains fluid and subject to change as the situation evolves, including if state and local guidelines are modified.”
> 
> https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200506005200/en/Cedar-Fair-Reports-Results-2020-Quarter


There is a reason they extended passes til next year. Most parks haven't started to test rides yet.


----------



## tlmadden73

enchantedpixiedust said:


> So I really wonder if it does happen June 1st if it will just be resort, retail & restaurants then parks later. We would still go for our planned resort stay but not sure how many other people would without parks.
> 
> Southwest had cancelled our June 1st flights last week leaving only 2 nonstop vs the usual several a day from DAL. They added another nonstop in the last couple days I moved us over to so now I think they're up to 3.


So it seems they are just doing rolling cancellations now about what? 2-3 weeks in advance? So unless they are working hard on opening June 1st, I would guess we start seeing cancellations next week for the first week in June. At this point, if you have a June reservation, may as well hang onto it until Disney cancels it for you -- considering they may give you some deal to come back later (but honestly, they are going to have to be more generous than "free dining" to get a lot of people to come back (especially at the rack rates of their resorts now).


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Disneyland pushing back reservations to July 1. Maybe good news for WDW since no announcement yet?: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/06/disneyland-resort-hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Disneyland pushing back reservations to July 1. Maybe good news for WDW since no announcement yet?: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/06/disneyland-resort-hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/



Wonder if something is coming soon to shed some light one way or another. We now have some sort of new information from Shanghai, Paris, and now DLR.


----------



## rpb718

Dis5150 said:


> “So I suspect they’ll want to see air travel pick back up before reopening.”
> 
> I disagree with this statement. I don't think air travel will pick back up UNTIL they open.



I swear, it seems like the entire US won't be able to have all their businesses back up and running until WDW is.


----------



## helloconnie

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Disneyland pushing back reservations to July 1. Maybe good news for WDW since no announcement yet?: https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/06/disneyland-resort-hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/



I think part of that has to do with the CA Governor being more conservative in opening up the state.


----------



## emilymad

tlmadden73 said:


> So it seems they are just doing rolling cancellations now about what? 2-3 weeks in advance? So unless they are working hard on opening June 1st, I would guess we start seeing cancellations next week for the first week in June. At this point, if you have a June reservation, may as well hang onto it until Disney cancels it for you -- considering they may give you some deal to come back later (but honestly, they are going to have to be more generous than "free dining" to get a lot of people to come back (especially at the rack rates of their resorts now).



We are holding an early June reservation for just this reason.  As soon as we saw FP+ availability we knew we probably wouldn't travel.  We would like to reschedule for December but not at rack rate prices.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rpb718 said:


> I swear, it seems like the entire US won't be able to have all their businesses back up and running until WDW is.



Some people act like the economy is not officially open until WDW opens.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> Some people act like the economy is not officially open until WDW opens.



I'm just here like, can we get the kids back to school?


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I'm just here like, can we get the kids back to school?


Yeah my wife just graduated and is starting her job in a few weeks so work from home is about to become work in a zoo.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I'm just here like, can we get the kids back to school?




If August 5th comes around and school isn't ready...


----------



## SierraT

enchantedpixiedust said:


> So I really wonder if it does happen June 1st if it will just be resort, retail & restaurants then parks later. We would still go for our planned resort stay but not sure how many other people would without parks.
> 
> Southwest had cancelled our June 1st flights last week leaving only 2 nonstop vs the usual several a day from DAL. They added another nonstop in the last couple days I moved us over to so now I think they're up to 3.


We would and my kids would be thrilled because I wouldn‘t be able to torture them with riding Frozen or Peter Pan.  They do it to indulge me.  Mine would be just as content walking around catching rare pokemon and at this stage I’ll just go to drink, eat and lounge around the pool.    Last year we went to Universal twice and one trip didn’t even go into the parks.  I know it’s probably strange.


----------



## Brianstl

Well I think the news concerning all the parks/resorts today makes it clear that WDW is hoping for June 1.  I wouldn’t expect an announcement for at least another week and a half if they decide they can open then.  They want to to have more time to see how things are before the make a commitment like that.  I think the only way we hear anything sooner is if the decide to push it back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> If August 5th comes around and school isn't ready...



Last time I tried the lapu laps at Ohana I couldn't drink it, it was way too strong for me. If kids don't go back in the fall, I'm going to have to order 3 of them whenever we make it back.


----------



## EmJ

DGsAtBLT said:


> I'm just here like, can we get the kids back to school?


Here here.


----------



## Brianstl

aibo said:


> State governors may be eager, for variety of reasons many of which are politically motivated, to re-open businesses ASAP.  That doesn't mean everyone agrees.  Those that use logic in their decision making process will likely stay away knowing the the benefits of coming out of seclusion doesn't offset the risks, just yet.   Others with "less brain" processing capacity will flock out at the risk of their lives. I do not think Disney will go ahead and re-open for business prematurely, and opening doors to contagion.  Put the risk of re- infection on the table yet again and deal with round 2 consequences later, at greater risk than before.  (As common in this nation, short term results trump long term prosperity.)  mic drop.


I think it is obvious that Disney is eager to open WDW.  If they weren’t we would have gotten the same kind of notice DLR and DLP got for WDW instead of only reservations up to the May 31 canceled.


----------



## woody337

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wonder if something is coming soon to shed some light one way or another. We now have some sort of new information from Shanghai, Paris, and now DLR.


I feel like they are pushing for WDW to open first, otherwise they would push those reservations back to July as well


----------



## woody337

Brianstl said:


> I think it is obvious that Disney is eager to open WDW.  If they weren’t we would have gotten the same kind of notice DLR and DLP got for WDW instead of only reservations up to the May 31 canceled.


LOL beat me to it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> I feel like they are pushing for WDW to open first, otherwise they would push those reservations back to July as well



I think so too. I hope they can open without incident as soon as possible.

I hope what doesn't end up happening is them feeling pressured by the deadline they set for themselves and opening too quickly, or that it's a game time decision to not open June 1 with a late announcement like April 1.


----------



## EmJ

Brianstl said:


> I think it is obvious that Disney is eager to open WDW.  If they weren’t we would have gotten the same kind of notice DLR and DLP got for WDW instead of only reservations up to the May 31 canceled.


To be clear, I don't think DL gave any kind of notice regarding pushing back hotel reservations. Unless someone knows differently, I think was just randomly discovered by people checking the system that sporadic June reservation used to be available, and now they aren't. Neither Disney nor DL has said anything at all.


----------



## jerry557

Pickle Rick said:


> Some people act like the economy is not officially open until WDW opens.



Well the CEO of Southwest airlines said they weren't going to resume flights until Disney reopens.

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/04/southwest-ceo-disney-parks-reopen-ba1/


----------



## ScubaCat

I'd be SHOCKED if any of WDW opened on June 1st.  Not saying it's impossible, but I'd be seriously surprised.  If it did, it'd probably just be MK and Contemporary or something limited like that.  It's going to take many weeks to get the entire property back up and even partially open.

*Edit:  I'd be shocked if anything *besides disney springs *opened by 6/1.  I can see that opening in some capacity.


----------



## TDSAXX

jerry557 said:


> Well the CEO of Southwest airlines said they weren't going to resume flights until Disney reopens.
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/04/southwest-ceo-disney-parks-reopen-ba1/


He said he doesn’t think many people will travel until Disney opens.  It’s not like SW has grounded all their planes until Disney opens.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TDSAXX said:


> He said he doesn’t think many people will travel until Disney opens.  It’s not like SW has grounded all their planes until Disney opens.



I’m waiting to see if they cancel my flight to DC later this month...so far it hasn’t changed at all.


----------



## cakebaker

TDSAXX said:


> He said he doesn’t think many people will travel until Disney opens.  It’s not like SW has grounded all their planes until Disney opens.


 The task force today mentioned that trying to entice people to come to Orlando is pointless until Disney, Universal and Sea World open. No one comes to Orlando to go to Gator World. Disney is under a lot of pressure to open.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> The task force today mentioned that trying to entice people to come e to Orlando is pointless until Disney, Universal and Sea World open. No one comes to Orlando to go to Gator World. Disney is under a lot of pressure to open.


Gatorland  you've made the task force point lol
They also said they're expecting people at the beginning to drive over,  just to be safer.


----------



## rpb718

TDSAXX said:


> He said he doesn’t think many people will travel until Disney opens.  It’s not like SW has grounded all their planes until Disney opens.



Southwest doesn't ONLY go to Orlando.  If what they say was true - Disney would own their own airline.

ETA - Hmm, might be some good deals on airlines when this dies down.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Gatorland  you've made the task force point lol
> They also said they're expecting people at the beginning to drive over,  just to be safer.



LOL I stand corrected and you’re right, never been there in 35 years of going to WDW. 
They are right about driving too,  I think. We’ve been to WDW more times than I can count and always drove. In the last few years, I’ve lost the desire to make that 18 hr drive. My now grown kids have a fear of flying and still enjoy the drive. Typically I fly in with my grandson and they meet us there. Not this time. I have no desire to get on a plane anytime soon nor does my daughter wanting her son to fly. If they open, I’ll be driving in.


----------



## TDSAXX

rpb718 said:


> Southwest doesn't ONLY go to Orlando.  If what they say was true - Disney would own their own airline.
> 
> ETA - Hmm, might be some good deals on airlines when this dies down.


Maybe Disney should buy Southwest, that way once Apple buys Disney they’ll own an airline.
Oh, I’m sorry I guess I’m getting my threads mixed up.


----------



## yulilin3

Southwest is the largest airline at MCO with the most flights.  Most travelers come for the major theme parks and conventions,  so I would agree that while the parks are closed they're booking very little.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

In case anyone is not participating in the cancellation thread Disney looks to be cancelling May reservations that extend partially into June. 

No word yet on what would happen if guests just requested May portion be dropped or the entire trip moved a few days later.


----------



## xuxa777

Southwest is flying to Florida and Orlando every day and never has stopped, reduced schedule yes, but you can fly down there today.


----------



## Aurora0427

EmJ said:


> To be clear, I don't think DL gave any kind of notice regarding pushing back hotel reservations. Unless someone knows differently, I think was just randomly discovered by people checking the system that sporadic June reservation used to be available, and now they aren't. Neither Disney nor DL has said anything at all.



https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...hotels-push-back-reservations-until-july/amp/
This says “according to Disneyland officials” whatever that means.......


----------



## ScubaCat

xuxa777 said:


> Southwest is flying to Florida and Orlando every day and never has stopped, reduced schedule yes, but you can fly down there today.


Gatorland, here I come! (Assuming Twistee Treat and Wawa are open, of course)


----------



## dismom58

One thing I don’t think has been addressed in the debate of when Disney will open that besides the new systems and precautions the virus will impose on the companies operations which will involve cm training , possible security and pos changes etc is the shear amount of food merchandise and stuff required to run the parks and resorts! Disney no doubt relies on a wide group of suppliers to provide everything from raw food items to dare I say it toilet paper! Can they find reliable open companies to continue to provide for their needs! I just read where Trader Joe’s bought toilet paper from a major hotel chain because they were shutdown! Do these suppliers have workers ready to jump on the orders that Disney would require? Can supplies be easily and readily be shipped in? Many sub contractors have been severely impacted by the tourism shutdown many let their workers go! This will be another hurdle that Disney is no doubt facing in deciding when they can safely open!


----------



## midnight star

dismom58 said:


> One thing I don’t think has been addressed in the debate of when Disney will open that besides the new systems and precautions the virus will impose on the companies operations which will involve cm training , possible security and pos changes etc is the shear amount of food merchandise and stuff required to run the parks and resorts! Disney no doubt relies on a wide group of suppliers to provide everything from raw food items to dare I say it toilet paper! Can they find reliable open companies to continue to provide for their needs! I just read where Trader Joe’s bought toilet paper from a major hotel chain because they were shutdown! Do these suppliers have workers ready to jump on the orders that Disney would require? Can supplies be easily and readily be shipped in? Many sub contractors have been severely impacted by the tourism shutdown many let their workers go! This will be another hurdle that Disney is no doubt facing in deciding when they can safely open!


Didn’t think about this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dismom58 said:


> One thing I don’t think has been addressed in the debate of when Disney will open that besides the new systems and precautions the virus will impose on the companies operations which will involve cm training , possible security and pos changes etc is the shear amount of food merchandise and stuff required to run the parks and resorts! Disney no doubt relies on a wide group of suppliers to provide everything from raw food items to dare I say it toilet paper! Can they find reliable open companies to continue to provide for their needs! I just read where Trader Joe’s bought toilet paper from a major hotel chain because they were shutdown! Do these suppliers have workers ready to jump on the orders that Disney would require? Can supplies be easily and readily be shipped in? Many sub contractors have been severely impacted by the tourism shutdown many let their workers go! This will be another hurdle that Disney is no doubt facing in deciding when they can safely open!


I think you’re waaaay too worked up about Disney’s supply chains... They won’t open if they can’t get supplies. But they have
1) crap ton of money
2) lots of logistical experience
And probably
3) contracts


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

The supply issue has been discussed, about 200 pages ago I think.  Disney is probably hard at work on the logistics issues but if things aren't available, they aren't available.  With the shutdown of multiple processing facilities and the countries heavy reliance on these massive processing facilities, there are going to be issues getting some things to one degree or another.  Yes, Disney can probably outbid anyone for it.  If it's food or other important things, they would find themselves in a PR firestorm if it got out they were outbidding grocery chains, etc.. and causing shortages for the average person just so they could open their parks.


----------



## SierraT

xuxa777 said:


> Southwest is flying to Florida and Orlando every day and never has stopped, reduced schedule yes, but you can fly down there today.


True and it’s strange because the flight price is still what I paid booking way in advance!


dismom58 said:


> One thing I don’t think has been addressed in the debate of when Disney will open that besides the new systems and precautions the virus will impose on the companies operations which will involve cm training , possible security and pos changes etc is the shear amount of food merchandise and stuff required to run the parks and resorts! Disney no doubt relies on a wide group of suppliers to provide everything from raw food items to dare I say it toilet paper! Can they find reliable open companies to continue to provide for their needs! I just read where Trader Joe’s bought toilet paper from a major hotel chain because they were shutdown! Do these suppliers have workers ready to jump on the orders that Disney would require? Can supplies be easily and readily be shipped in? Many sub contractors have been severely impacted by the tourism shutdown many let their workers go! This will be another hurdle that Disney is no doubt facing in deciding when they can safely open!


Gov. DeSantis indicated he did not feel Disney would have any issues at all with supply chain.  His primary concern was getting things to the smaller businesses which don’t have the connections like Disney or Universal.


----------



## dismom58

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> The supply issue has been discussed, about 200 pages ago I think.  Disney is probably hard at work on the logistics issues but if things aren't available, they aren't available.  With the shutdown of multiple processing facilities and the countries heavy reliance on these massive processing facilities, there are going to be issues getting some things to one degree or another.  Yes, Disney can probably outbid anyone for it.  If it's food or other important things, they would find themselves in a PR firestorm if it got out they were outbidding grocery chains, etc.. and causing shortages for the average person just so they could open their parks.


Sorry didn’t read the back post been kind of skipping on and off reading!


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

dismom58 said:


> Sorry didn’t read the back post been kind of skipping on and off reading!



No worries.  It's a long, long thread so things are going to come up again.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m waiting to see if they cancel my flight to DC later this month...so far it hasn’t changed at all.


My DC to Milwaukee Southwest flight in early April went as scheduled. I'd canceled a couple of weeks prior, but checked the day before our flight just out of curiosity, and it was still a go.


----------



## dismom58

gottalovepluto said:


> I think you’re waaaay too worked up about Disney’s supply chains... They won’t open if they can’t get supplies. But they have
> 1) crap ton of money
> 2) lots of logistical experience
> And probably
> 3) contracts


I didn’t mean to infer they wouldn’t open just that there are many facets that will go into determining an exact date ! I realize as a major customer they have contracts and a full logistics department!  Just due to their size that is a given! I am not overly concerned just pointing out that an exact date involves a lot of coordination and is a heavy lift


----------



## DebbieB

TropicalDIS said:


> This.
> 
> Was reported earlier in the thread that hydraulic oil had been drained from multiple attractions.
> 
> SDW may have only given 6 days notice for opening, but they have had staff in there for weeks getting ready.



Their Downtown Disney, a garden area and their hotel have been open since March 9th.  The park opening wasn’t a surprise.



Brianstl said:


> I think it is obvious that Disney is eager to open WDW.  If they weren’t we would have gotten the same kind of notice DLR and DLP got for WDW instead of only reservations up to the May 31 canceled.



I listened to the earnings call yesterday afternoon, they didn’t seem eager,  they seemed cautious.  They repeated that they do not have a planned date.   They want to do it right.  I think they want to see how Shanghai goes.


----------



## yulilin3

DL just updated their site


----------



## LSUmiss

tlmadden73 said:


> So it seems they are just doing rolling cancellations now about what? 2-3 weeks in advance? So unless they are working hard on opening June 1st, I would guess we start seeing cancellations next week for the first week in June. At this point, if you have a June reservation, may as well hang onto it until Disney cancels it for you -- considering they may give you some deal to come back later (but honestly, they are going to have to be more generous than "free dining" to get a lot of people to come back (especially at the rack rates of their resorts now).


So are they cancelling ppl for 5/31 & allowing them  to rebook 6/1 still?


----------



## Jmljasmine

ScubaCat said:


> I'd be SHOCKED if any of WDW opened on June 1st.  Not saying it's impossible, but I'd be seriously surprised.  If it did, it'd probably just be MK and Contemporary or something limited like that.  It's going to take many weeks to get the entire property back up and even partially open.
> 
> *Edit:  I'd be shocked if anything *besides disney springs *opened by 6/1.  I can see that opening in some capacity.


I have a hard time seeing how Contemporary can have social distancing with the elevators. They were always packed when I was there and they didn't allow use of stairs.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Well I think the news concerning all the parks/resorts today makes it clear that WDW is hoping for June 1.  I wouldn’t expect an announcement for at least another week and a half if they decide they can open then.  They want to to have more time to see how things are before the make a commitment like that.  I think the only way we hear anything sooner is if the decide to push it back.


I think they’re at least still hoping sometime in June even if it won’t be the first. Next week will be interesting. You would think they won’t let the first time ppl hear about them not opening on 6/1 be the cancellation emails. If they’re not ready to make an official announcement by next week, I doubt they cancel any 6/1 reservations yet.


----------



## ruthies12

cakebaker said:


> For future reference, anytime a CM gives you inside information like that, immediately ask for a supervisor and relay to them what you were told. CM’s really need to stop doing this.



It wasn't me personally, I would have known better lol.   It was my moms friend.  I've sent her info on the other parks opening dates and I think she believes me now that her trip is not "definitely" going to happen and it is still up in the air.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So are they cancelling ppl for 5/31 & allowing them  to rebook 6/1 still?


Just went on the wdw and on the hub and im able to book on both for June 1st and beyond


----------



## dischris11

yulilin3 said:


> Just went on the wdw and on the hub and im able to book on both for June 1st and beyond


I tried to book a stay starting June 1st too and it still showed it as available. How does everyone think Disney will handle stays where part of your stay is in the closure period and part of it is in the open period? The fact that people are reporting that they are being cancelled for stays from March 31- June 6th has me concerned.


----------



## yulilin3

dischris11 said:


> I tried to book a stay starting June 1st too and it still showed it as available. How does everyone think Disney will handle stays where part of your stay is in the closure period and part of it is in the open period? The fact that people are reporting that they are being cancelled for stays from March 31- June 6th has me concerned.


Someone just posted they moved their reservation to start in June and they could


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> Well the CEO of Southwest airlines said they weren't going to resume flights until Disney reopens.
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/04/southwest-ceo-disney-parks-reopen-ba1/



not Disney’s problem


----------



## Janet McDonald

I hesitate to even tell this because, yes it came from a phone cast member. It’s nothing groundbreaking but I will say that she was the most knowledgeable CM I have ever spoke with on the phone. We had awesome Disney conversation and it was obvious her love for it. She lives in Orlando, husband is a bus driver, son works at planet Hollywood. None of this is groundbreaking or new but her perspective was interesting. She said her husband had a call a few days ago and he got super excited to see his bosses number but his boss was only calling to check in so he was bummed as he is ready to get back to driving! Nice that the bosses are calling to check on their employees.  Her son has no updates either and all the cars etc parked in DS are not restaurant deliveries. They have heard no word yet on opening PH up yet but she said when the DS restaurants open they won’t need much notice and of course will not order any food until just a couple of days prior. Now here is the part that I know some will blast me for but I’m just telling what she said. She said they have plenty of CM to open without any college program kids whatsoever. She also said that once CMs get a date to come back they could be up and running in a week. She said sooo many live  right in the area and so many of them have worked there for so long that it’s second nature. She said they have all the access to needed resources and employees that are well trained and experienced to have it all rolling fast. She said new training regarding safety and health procedures can be implemented and trained quickly. This next part she said is her opinion. She thinks that they are gonna wait as many days as they can to make a decision for June to make sure there isn’t a major shift in numbers. But she stated they have been given no indication of what the actual opening date will be of course. Those are the main points and it made me feel better about it all. I know there are major conflicting opinions on all this and I ain’t here to argue with anyone about it. I enjoyed talking to her about Disney and thought I would share


----------



## Jrb1979

I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point and Put-in Bay for a week later this month. In August I have plans to go Busch Gardens Virginia and Kings Dominion. I want parks to open too. My concern is they are trying to move too fast. In my mind it's a huge jump from what is opening now to a theme park within a month.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Janet McDonald said:


> I hesitate to even tell this because, yes it came from a phone cast member. It’s nothing groundbreaking but I will say that she was the most knowledgeable CM I have ever spoke with on the phone. We had awesome Disney conversation and it was obvious her love for it. She lives in Orlando, husband is a bus driver, son works at planet Hollywood. None of this is groundbreaking or new but her perspective was interesting. She said her husband had a call a few days ago and he got super excited to see his bosses number but his boss was only calling to check in so he was bummed as he is ready to get back to driving! Nice that the bosses are calling to check on their employees.  Her son has no updates either and all the cars etc parked in DS are not restaurant deliveries. They have heard no word yet on opening PH up yet but she said when the DS restaurants open they won’t need much notice and of course will not order any food until just a couple of days prior. Now here is the part that I know some will blast me for but I’m just telling what she said. She said they have plenty of CM to open without any college program kids whatsoever. She also said that once CMs get a date to come back they could be up and running in a week. She said sooo many live  right in the area and so many of them have worked there for so long that it’s second nature. She said they have all the access to needed resources and employees that are well trained and experienced to have it all rolling fast. She said new training regarding safety and health procedures can be implemented and trained quickly. This next part she said is her opinion. She thinks that they are gonna wait as many days as they can to make a decision for June to make sure there isn’t a major shift in numbers. But she stated they have been given no indication of what the actual opening date will be of course. Those are the main points and it made me feel better about it all. I know there are major conflicting opinions on all this and I ain’t here to argue with anyone about it. I enjoyed talking to her about Disney and thought I would share



I'm just sad you had a phone CM with a bus driver (!!!!!) husband and don't have something more outrageous to report lol.

Nice to hear her take though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janet McDonald

DGsAtBLT said:


> I'm just sad you had a phone CM with a bus driver (!!!!!) husband and don't have something more outrageous to report lol.
> 
> Nice to hear her take though, thanks for sharing.


 right??!!  I could have kept her on the phone forever asking questions she was so nice but I felt bad but she kept conversation going too and I loved how much she loved Disney too and knew so much about it. She said her husband expects a call anytime to get back to it which is why he was so excited to see his bosses number!  Also she has heard NOTHING regarding Epcot not opening the same time as the other parks.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rpb718 said:


> There are a lot of folks that need to remove their Disney-colored glasses and take a real look around.


Yep. I removed mine and Disney refunded my Disney Visa for almost $7k. I took the credit and ordered a new 30ft. pool which will be installed May 26th when I would have been in WDW.


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> I hesitate to even tell this because, yes it came from a phone cast member. It’s nothing groundbreaking but I will say that she was the most knowledgeable CM I have ever spoke with on the phone. We had awesome Disney conversation and it was obvious her love for it. She lives in Orlando, husband is a bus driver, son works at planet Hollywood. None of this is groundbreaking or new but her perspective was interesting. She said her husband had a call a few days ago and he got super excited to see his bosses number but his boss was only calling to check in so he was bummed as he is ready to get back to driving! Nice that the bosses are calling to check on their employees.  Her son has no updates either and all the cars etc parked in DS are not restaurant deliveries. They have heard no word yet on opening PH up yet but she said when the DS restaurants open they won’t need much notice and of course will not order any food until just a couple of days prior. Now here is the part that I know some will blast me for but I’m just telling what she said. She said they have plenty of CM to open without any college program kids whatsoever. She also said that once CMs get a date to come back they could be up and running in a week. She said sooo many live  right in the area and so many of them have worked there for so long that it’s second nature. She said they have all the access to needed resources and employees that are well trained and experienced to have it all rolling fast. She said new training regarding safety and health procedures can be implemented and trained quickly. This next part she said is her opinion. She thinks that they are gonna wait as many days as they can to make a decision for June to make sure there isn’t a major shift in numbers. But she stated they have been given no indication of what the actual opening date will be of course. Those are the main points and it made me feel better about it all. I know there are major conflicting opinions on all this and I ain’t here to argue with anyone about it. I enjoyed talking to her about Disney and thought I would share



That's the kind of CM information I don't mind at all. She didn't give you absolutes, didn't tell you dates they were opening- gave you nothing that would be information that shouldn't be shared. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Janet McDonald said:


> She said they have plenty of CM to open without any college program kids whatsoever. She also said that once CMs get a date to come back they could be up and running in a week. She said sooo many live  right in the area and so many of them have worked there for so long that it’s second nature. She said they have all the access to needed resources and employees that are well trained and experienced to have it all rolling fast. She said new training regarding safety and health procedures can be implemented and trained quickly.



My concern is the number of the non CP CMs who are in a high risk category due to age (65+) or other health concerns. When I did my CP I worked alongside many older FT & PT CMs.

Since they likely won’t be fully staffed, it’s probably fine, but I do worry about the older CMs and those with underlying conditions or other health situations that make them higher risk


----------



## skeeter31

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Yep. I removed mine and Disney refunded my Disney Visa for almost $7k. I took the credit and ordered a new 30ft. pool which will be installed May 26th when I would have been in WDW.


But I thought you had the inside knowledge from your “source” so you’d know exactly when the parks were reopening??


----------



## gottalovepluto

Janet McDonald said:


> right??!!  I could have kept her on the phone forever asking questions she was so nice but I felt bad but she kept conversation going too and I loved how much she loved Disney too and knew so much about it. She said her husband expects a call anytime to get back to it which is why he was so excited to see his bosses number!  Also she has heard NOTHING regarding Epcot not opening the same time as the other parks.


I think the Morroco Pavilion job postings shot a decent sized hole in that theory...


----------



## Dis_Fan

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Next Sunday the 17th?



The not to distant future. Next Sunday A.D.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> But I thought you had the inside knowledge from your “source” so you’d know exactly when the parks were reopening??



Let the record show I sat on my hands and was not the first person to point this out.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

MickeyWaffles said:


> My concern is the number of the non CP CMs who are in a high risk category due to age (65+) or other health concerns. When I did my CP I worked alongside many older FT & PT CMs.
> 
> Since they likely won’t be fully staffed, it’s probably fine, but I do worry about the older CMs and those with underlying conditions or other health situations that make them higher risk



That will be an interesting situation.  Many of my local Publix employees look to be 65 and older.  But they are there and have been there working away through all of this. I have not heard them complain. 

I don't see how they can legally require those 65+ to not work, even though some of the guidelines seem to say they should not work.  We have some pretty well-established laws on that.  Age is a protected class.  Maybe they allow those who are are older or at risk to choose to stay home?  We still have shelter-in-place in Georgia for those who are 65 and up.  I don't even know how they get away with that.  I am not sure they could actually enforce it if they wanted to. I hate to think that in a pandemic the government and employers can just do whatever they want, in spite of our established laws. 

I wonder how many of Disney's 65+ and high risk employees would choose to work if they had the option. I expect many of them would prefer to work than to stay home, but I don't  know.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Let the record show I sat on my hands and was not the first person to point this out.


The struggle is real.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> But I thought you had the inside knowledge from your “source” so you’d know exactly when the parks were reopening??


What does that have to do with us cancelling our trip? We decided not to go because if WDW runs 50% capacity and spaces out seats on rides then it will be no different than a full park as far as wait times. Plus I'm not dropping thousands for a "Less Than" trip.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That will be an interesting situation.  Many of my local Publix employees look to be 65 and older.  But they are there and have been there working away through all of this. I have not heard them complain.
> 
> I don't see how they can legally require those 65+ to not work, even though some of the guidelines seem to say they should not work.  We have some pretty well-established laws on that.  Age is a protected class.  Maybe they allow those who are are older or at risk to choose to stay home?  We still have shelter-in-place in Georgia for those who are 65 and up.  I don't even know how they get away with that.  I am not sure they could actually enforce it if they wanted to. I hate to think that in a pandemic the government and employers can just do whatever they want, in spite of our established laws.
> 
> I wonder how many of Disney's 65+ and high risk employees would choose to work if they had the option. I expect many of them would prefer to work than to stay home, but I don't  know.



Right. It’s complicated. I think there will be a mix. I’m sure there are many who want to work, despite age or health situation. I’m sure there will be those who are hesitant or may choose not to return based on age or health situation. I agree - I don’t think they would (or should!) be able to age discriminate. But I do wonder what the actual workforce numbers are like without CPs and any high risk CMs who choose not to return.


----------



## Jrb1979

The company I work for is paying all employees that are over 65 to stay home til they are allowed to come back.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So it looks like AA have cancelled all direct flights from LAX to MCO until 7/7. My trip is 7/7-14, but we were leaving on a red eye on 7/6. Not sure if this means anything at this point. If WDW announces something soon, I would imagine the direct flights would be added again if they are open!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jimmy Mouse said:


> What does that have to do with us cancelling our trip? We decided not to go because if WDW runs 50% capacity and spaces out seats on rides then it will be no different than a full park as far as wait times. Plus I'm not dropping thousands for a "Less Than" trip.



Hey, all legitimate and good reasons for cancelling. And pools are awesome to have in the summer, no regrets on ours.

I thought it was noteworthy because you had suggested a mid May, and then a June 1st opening very confidently from your source and I believe talked about not cancelling your own trip because of this, and now on May 6th have scrapped going entirely. You spoke about specifics regarding SWGE access, transportation, restaurants, and rides running at reduced capacity. After your source changed to June 1st, you then spoke of a June trip as a back up.

I don't begrudge you for doing whatever the heck you want with your trips and your money. And you don't owe any of us an explanation. I'm posting this to remind people to NOT MAKE DECISIONS BASED ON POSTS HERE. And to be fair you may have posted that yourself, that your information isn't guaranteed. But info from sources tends to get repeated and repeated until it's become seemingly official, and I've seen a few people talk about cancelling based on dates and procedures talked about here. Please wait until official Disney information. Even the reliable information may be changing frequently.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> Let the record show I sat on my hands and was not the first person to point this out.


Again, what does me cancelling our trip have anything to do with anything I know?


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, all legitimate and good reasons for cancelling. And pools are awesome to have in the summer, no regrets on ours.
> 
> I thought it was noteworthy because you had suggested a mid May, and then a June 1st opening very confidently from your source and I believe talked about not cancelling your own trip because of this, and now on May 6th have scrapped going entirely. You spoke about specifics regarding SWGE access, transportation, restaurants, and rides running at reduced capacity. After your source changed to June 1st, you then spoke of a June trip as a back up.
> 
> I don't begrudge you for doing whatever the heck you want with your trips and your money. And you don't owe any of us an explanation. I'm posting this to remind people to NOT MAKE DECISIONS BASED ON POSTS HERE. And to be fair you may have posted that yourself, that your information isn't guaranteed. But info from sources tends to get repeated and repeated until it's become seemingly official, and I've seen a few people talk about cancelling based on dates and procedures talked about here. Please wait until official Disney information. Even the reliable information may be changing frequently.


Precisely this. His opinions were passed off as fact direct from a “source” and we were expected to take it as gospel. Nothing on this thread should be taken as source material, unless it is direct from the source (WDW press release) and NO ONE should be making or changing vacation plans based on what people are posting.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, all legitimate and good reasons for cancelling. And pools are awesome to have in the summer, no regrets on ours.
> 
> I thought it was noteworthy because you had suggested a mid May, and then a June 1st opening very confidently from your source and I believe talked about not cancelling your own trip because of this, and now on May 6th have scrapped going entirely. You spoke about specifics regarding SWGE access, transportation, restaurants, and rides running at reduced capacity. After your source changed to June 1st, you then spoke of a June trip as a back up.
> 
> I don't begrudge you for doing whatever the heck you want with your trips and your money. And you don't owe any of us an explanation. I'm posting this to remind people to NOT MAKE DECISIONS BASED ON POSTS HERE. And to be fair you may have posted that yourself, that your information isn't guaranteed. But info from sources tends to get repeated and repeated until it's become seemingly official, and I've seen a few people talk about cancelling based on dates and procedures talked about here. Please wait until official Disney information. Even the reliable information may be changing frequently.


The info I got hasn't changed. The excitement of going to Disney did change. My whole family including me just don't "feel it" and my pool at my last house got plenty of use. It was similar to the one I ordered, just smaller. We will be going back to WDW when things get back to normal or close to it.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> Precisely this. His opinions were passed off as fact direct from a “source” and we were expected to take it as gospel. Nothing on this thread should be taken as source material, unless it is direct from the source (WDW press release) and NO ONE should be making or changing vacation plans based on what people are posting.


Can I just add, or what a phone CM tells you? Anyone who has real information, that they know to be absolutely true is high enough on the food chain that they aren't going to tell anyone else. I'm not saying the ones repeating it are intentionally misleading anyone- just saying take it with a grain of salt. I can post all sorts of predictions and it might well be what happens- even a stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> Precisely this. His opinions were passed off as fact direct from a “source” and *we were expected to take it as gospel. *


If you did, that's on you.


----------



## CAQDaddy

ScubaCat said:


> Gatorland, here I come! (Assuming Twistee Treat and Wawa are open, of course)


We went to Gatorland in 2001 when my son was four. It was one of the best days of his life (at that point).   I think he liked it more than the Disney parks that trip.


----------



## fla4fun

EmJ said:


> To be clear, I don't think DL gave any kind of notice regarding pushing back hotel reservations. Unless someone knows differently, I think was just randomly discovered by people checking the system that sporadic June reservation used to be available, and now they aren't. Neither Disney nor DL has said anything at all.



The Disneyland notice confuses me a little.  It doesn’t say that they are cancelling June reservations that are already booked, only that they aren’t booking new ones until July. Then it mentions you can modify your reservation, not that you have to, and none of the wording we have seen before about “if you don’t cancel, we will cancel for you” like what happened earlier.  They even say you can modify it back, and even raise the possibility that the park might open earlier than July 1.  It just seemed odd to me how it was worded.  I wonder if they are just keeping reservations as low as possible for June so that they will be able to meet the restricted crowd limits, and will cancel them week by week as needed.  If I had a DL reservation for June, I would be tempted to let it ride, at least a few days.  I didn’t cancel my May WDW trip until about two weeks out (Of course, it didn’t involve airline tickets or anything other than cancelling the room - that makes a difference).

Of course, I know very little about how California is handling reopening things.  It’s hard enough for me to keep track here in Florida, since I live in one county and work in another and have coworkers in a third, and things throughout the quarantine have been different in all three, not counting the state rules.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

fla4fun said:


> The Disneyland notice confuses me a little.  It doesn’t say that they are cancelling June reservations that are already booked, only that they aren’t booking new ones until July. Then it mentions you can modify your reservation, not that you have to, and none of the wording we have seen before about “if you don’t cancel, we will cancel for you” like what happened earlier.  They even say you can modify it back, and even raise the possibility that the park might open earlier than July 1.  It just seemed odd to me how it was worded.  I wonder if they are just keeping reservations as low as possible for June so that they will be able to meet the restricted crowd limits, and will cancel them week by week as needed.  If I had a DL reservation for June, I would be tempted to let it ride, at least a few days.  I didn’t cancel my May WDW trip until about two weeks out (Of course, it didn’t involve airline tickets or anything other than cancelling the room - that makes a difference).
> 
> Of course, I know very little about how California is handling reopening things.  It’s hard enough for me to keep track here in Florida, since I live in one county and work in another and have coworkers in a third, and things throughout the quarantine have been different in all three, not counting the state rules.



They did the same thing for WDW for May. They didn’t cancel May, but they said they would only take reservations starting in June. Led to all kinds of hopeful speculation about the parks’ being open in May only for locals or only for those who already had reservations. Hearts were broken. Hopes were dashed. And now we cling to June.


----------



## gottalovepluto

fla4fun said:


> The Disneyland notice confuses me a little.  It doesn’t say that they are cancelling June reservations that are already booked, only that they aren’t booking new ones until July. Then it mentions you can modify your reservation, not that you have to, and none of the wording we have seen before about “if you don’t cancel, we will cancel for you” like what happened earlier.  They even say you can modify it back, and even raise the possibility that the park might open earlier than July 1.  It just seemed odd to me how it was worded.  I wonder if they are just keeping reservations as low as possible for June so that they will be able to meet the restricted crowd limits, and will cancel them week by week as needed.  If I had a DL reservation for June, I would be tempted to let it ride, at least a few days.  I didn’t cancel my May WDW trip until about two weeks out (Of course, it didn’t involve airline tickets or anything other than cancelling the room - that makes a difference).
> 
> Of course, I know very little about how California is handling reopening things.  It’s hard enough for me to keep track here in Florida, since I live in one county and work in another and have coworkers in a third, and things throughout the quarantine have been different in all three, not counting the state rules.


I’m in CA and I don’t get how we’re reopening things. One day we’re “months out” and the next we’re at Phase 2 in a couple days- but the kind without restaurants or salons, just florists because Mothers Day. And I will be darned if I was to try to tell you what beach is open because it feels like that changes by the hour! Live here long enough you learn to shake your head, pour another glass of wine and go outside for some sunshine. The politicians will change it all again tomorrow 

Apparently Disneyland management feels the same way so are trying to keep all options on the table


----------



## rteetz

I love pools. I have one. I am fairly certain the title says nothing about pools though.


----------



## ScubaCat

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> They did the same thing for WDW for May. They didn’t cancel May, but they said they would only take reservations starting in June. Led to all kinds of hopeful speculation about the parks’ being open in May only for locals or only for those who already had reservations. Hearts were broken. Hopes were dashed. And now we cling to June.



It looks like they cancel a week at a time to minimize cancelations in advance of whenever things reopen and to space out the rebookings for travel agents (including internal). Otherwise they could end up canceling bookings they want to keep, and there would be tens of thousands trying to get through all at once like when they initially shut down.  This is the best they can do until they decide on a date to reopen, which has most likely not been identified yet.


----------



## MichelinMan

rpb718 said:


> Southwest doesn't ONLY go to Orlando.  If what they say was true - Disney would own their own airline.
> 
> ETA - Hmm, might be some good deals on airlines when this dies down.


Quite the opposite - prices for next year from the UK are ridiculously high now - the airlines are obviously trying to recoup money they are losing at the moment.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Let the record show I sat on my hands and was not the first person to point this out.



Oh don't try to be funny. Humor isn't allowed on this thread. It's off topic and will be deleted. Though it's certainly a bit of a mystery as to what's allowed to stay and what has to go


----------



## Cdn Jeff

I have a source who’s very high up at Disney.  He said on Tuesday that there was “absolutely no visibility as to when the domestic parks might be able to open”. 
The truth is, there is a very select group of people that Disney values even more than resort guest, and this information was made available to them on Tuesday.
So based on that info from my source, who is very high up, they just don’t know.  There is no conspiracy, they aren’t deliberately withholding the date.  They just don’t know at this point and they are doing their best to accommodate people with affected reservations as things develop.
I realize that some of you know who my source is, please don’t expose him publicly.


----------



## mshanson3121

Cdn Jeff said:


> I realize that some of you know who my source is, please don’t expose him publicly.



Perhaps the best way to not expose him would be to not even mention him on a huge public forum that's getting tens of thousands of views a day, and is most assuredly monitored by people within Disney themselves?


----------



## Mit88

MichelinMan said:


> Quite the opposite - prices for next year from the UK are ridiculously high now - the airlines are obviously trying to recoup money they are losing at the moment.



I had a June trip booked since November, but as always, I wait until the last minute to book flights. When this all started, but before the free dining offer was offered, I decided to look up prices for airfare to see how they were trending. For the 3 of us to fly from NY to Florida it was a total of $129 round trip. Essentially paying $4 for each ticket before the typical fees. Even with the trip in doubt, I booked the flights. I checked again out of curiosity 2-3 weeks ago and it was back up to $180 round trip for 1 person, $50 more for 1 than I paid for 3 combined.


----------



## MrsBooch

mshanson3121 said:


> Perhaps the best way to not expose him would be to not even mention him on a huge public forum that's getting tens of thousands of views a day, and is most assuredly monitored by people within Disney themselves?



Pretty sure what this is referring to is a direct quote from the earnings call and not an actual secret inside person.....


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Dis_Fan said:


> The not to distant future. Next Sunday A.D.


Haha see to me that’s THIS Sunday!  That’s why I asked.


----------



## mshanson3121

MrsBooch said:


> Pretty sure what this is referring to is a direct quote from the earnings call and not an actual secret inside person.....



Haha yes, I can see that now. But honestly, after all the "I have a source" posts.... it's hard to know anymore  #sven


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Haha see to me that’s THIS Sunday!  That’s why I asked.


It is to me too- I just said it wrong. Sorry!


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m in CA and I don’t get how we’re reopening things. One day we’re “months out” and the next we’re at Phase 2 in a couple days- but the kind without restaurants or salons, just florists because Mothers Day. And I will be darned if I was to try to tell you what beach is open because it feels like that changes by the hour! Live here long enough you learn to shake your head, pour another glass of wine and go outside for some sunshine. The politicians will change it all again tomorrow
> 
> Apparently Disneyland management feels the same way so are trying to keep all options on the table



Word. This  describes what it’s like living in California. Especially right now. Disney is just as confused as everybody else.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.ocregister.com/knotts-b...eme-parks-could-be-closed-through-end-of-2020
Not good for Disneyland in California if Knotts is saying that. I have had the feeling that parks are going to have a hard time opening this summer. I hope I'm wrong cause I had plans to go a few parks this summer.


----------



## helloconnie

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m in CA and I don’t get how we’re reopening things. One day we’re “months out” and the next we’re at Phase 2 in a couple days- but the kind without restaurants or salons, just florists because Mothers Day. And I will be darned if I was to try to tell you what beach is open because it feels like that changes by the hour! Live here long enough you learn to shake your head, pour another glass of wine and go outside for some sunshine. The politicians will change it all again tomorrow
> 
> Apparently Disneyland management feels the same way so are trying to keep all options on the table



Apparently, the governor of CA has a Disneyland reopening in Phase IV of the state plan.  It will be awhile...


----------



## helloconnie

Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


----------



## e_yerger

helloconnie said:


> Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


Does the article house an official press release from Disney in regards to the US parks opening?


----------



## Aurora0427

helloconnie said:


> Apparently, the governor of CA has a Disneyland reopening in Phase IV of the state plan.  It will be awhile...



Governor Newsome’s plan does not have theme parks listed anywhere.... at this time, people are just assuming it will be phase iv.


----------



## princesscinderella

We have a Disneyland trip booked through DVC at VGC from June 7-11th.  It looks like it’s not going to be a go sadly after the Disneyland announcement yesterday.  We already had our flight booked in February before this was even an issue in the US.  I guess we are in for a big flight credit,  I’ll just rebook for next year at VGC when my 11 month window opens up again.  We live in fl so we go to WDW all the time and had a Memorial weekend stay at AKL and we have a 4th of July trip planned at VGF.  I’m holding out hope that we can still make our July trip.  I just hate the week our cancellation of DVC vs the cash reservations.  I’m lucky that my use year is feb so my points aren’t affected by the cancelled reservations as I have plenty of time to use them or bank.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> Does the article house an official press release from Disney in regards to the US parks opening?


No it doesn't but it does make good points in why they are taking their time to open. I posted an article about Knotts possibly being closed for the year but cause it's doesn't mention the Mouse its dismissed. .


----------



## cakebaker

helloconnie said:


> Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


Just another opinion piece, trying to guess what will happen based on the very few comments Disney had made officially. They might be wrong, they might be right.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Does the article house an official press release from Disney in regards to the US parks opening?


I have a subscription so was able to read it and the answer is surprisingly, no.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> Does the article house an official press release from Disney in regards to the US parks opening?


ROFL- facts? C'mon. It's just a journalist's perspective on everything we've long ago discussed.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Just another opinion piece, trying to guess what will happen based on the very few comments Disney had made officially. They might be wrong, they might be right.


I thought it was a well thought out article and makes so very good points. Just like the Knotts article talking about being closed for the year. Again unless it mentions Disney and an opening date its dismissed. 

At least it's something to talk about other then virus infection rates.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aurora0427 said:


> Governor Newsome’s plan does not have theme parks listed anywhere.... at this time, people are just assuming it will be phase iv.


People can't stop linking "mass gathering" to "theme parks" no matter how many times we tell them theme parks were specifically excluded by the governor in CA when all this started from "mass gathering" rules


----------



## Jrb1979

gottalovepluto said:


> People can't stop linking "mass gathering" to "theme parks" no matter how many times we tell them theme parks were specifically excluded by the governor in CA when all this started from "mass gathering" rules


Same can be said for all that dismiss what other parks are doing.


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> No it doesn't but it does make good points in why they are taking their time to open. I posted an article about Knotts possibly being closed for the year but cause it's doesn't mention the Mouse its dismissed. .



That's not the case at all.  If your article would have said Knotts is opening up in 2 weeks folks would have quoted it and said that's good news and somehow tie it to WDW opening soon. 

You have to understand people.  In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view.  Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted.


----------



## jknezek

gottalovepluto said:


> People can't stop linking "mass gathering" to "theme parks" no matter how many times we tell them theme parks were specifically excluded by the governor in CA when all this started from "mass gathering" rules


And yet it didn't stop theme parks from closing when the mass gathering rules went into effect. It really doesn't tell us much. I think the FL task force and governor saying theme parks can basically do what they want does tell us something. But the fact theme parks were excluded from mass gathering rules didn't end up meaning anything in reality for closure. Maybe it will be different for opening, it looks that way for FL, but maybe not.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I thought it was a well thought out article and makes so very good points. Just like the Knotts article talking about being closed for the year. Again unless it mentions Disney and an opening date its dismissed.


I don't have a problem with what they said, but nothing we don't already know. It's just this writer's opinion but I disagree with his premise- that there is no plausible date for re-opening. He has no better clue of what's plausible than we do.


----------



## abnihon

Canceling my DVC rental for July in favor of a room I can cancel last minute.
DVC rental store is now offering a credit to be used by 2022. 
Or I could use the PPP insurance to get refunded all but $450.
Tough call!!!
One thought I had is what if DVC rental store goes bankrupt after all this??  Wouldn’t surprise me!
Curious what others have done.


----------



## e_yerger

No offense to the people posting articles about Knotts & projections about park opens.

I'm just tired of most of the 430 pages of this thread being just that. It's the same exact thing over and over. I'm just ready for some real news from Disney in terms of the US parks. I did enjoy the news from the 5th in regards to Shanghai. I'm starved for facts rather than speculation.


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> You have to understand people. In this day and age, they only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted.


Give me a news article based on facts and not opinions and I'll gravitate all day long. I'm pretty fair- I dismiss any information that's just based on a personal opinion. I kind of like facts- weird that way , I know.


----------



## e_yerger

abnihon said:


> Canceling my DVC rental for July in favor of a room I can cancel last minute.
> DVC rental store is now offering a credit to be used by 2022.
> Or I could use the PPP insurance to get refunded all but $450.
> Tough call!!!
> One thought I had is what if DVC rental store goes bankrupt after all this??  Wouldn’t surprise me!
> Curious what others have done.


If I were you I would take the refund. It will hurt up front losing the $450, but it will give you more control in the future for future travel plans.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

abnihon said:


> Canceling my DVC rental for July in favor of a room I can cancel last minute.
> DVC rental store is now offering a credit to be used by 2022.
> Or I could use the PPP insurance to get refunded all but $450.
> Tough call!!!
> One thought I had is what if DVC rental store goes bankrupt after all this??  Wouldn’t surprise me!
> Curious what others have done.



I would take the refund.

So many questions as to what the future of point rental looks like including the savings over Disney prices, third parties remaining in business, DVC availability, owner availability, and future shutdowns. Well worth $450 IMO, unless the entire reservation isn’t too much more than that.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> No offense to the people posting articles about Knotts & projections about park opens.
> 
> I'm just tired of most of the 430 pages of this thread being just that. It's the same exact thing over and over. I'm just ready for some real news from Disney in terms of the US parks. I did enjoy the news from the 5th in regards to Shanghai. I'm starved for facts rather than speculation.


It gives you an idea when they may open when a neighboring park says they may not open this year. @cakebaker   the Knotts one was based on facts. When the Cedar Fair owner says they maybe closed for the year to me that's news.


----------



## SaintsManiac

abnihon said:


> Canceling my DVC rental for July in favor of a room I can cancel last minute.
> DVC rental store is now offering a credit to be used by 2022.
> Or I could use the PPP insurance to get refunded all but $450.
> Tough call!!!
> One thought I had is what if DVC rental store goes bankrupt after all this??  Wouldn’t surprise me!
> Curious what others have done.




I would take the refund. That $450 will hurt for a while, but you will probably be happy you did it. I will never rent points again after this.


----------



## abnihon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would take the refund.
> 
> So many questions as to what the future of point rental looks like including the savings over Disney prices, third parties remaining in business, DVC availability, owner availability, and future shutdowns. Well worth $450 IMO, unless the entire reservation isn’t too much more than that.



Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!


----------



## abnihon

SaintsManiac said:


> I would take the refund. That $450 will hurt for a while, but you will probably be happy you did it. I will never rent points again after this.



I’ve had the same thought...


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> It gives you an idea when they may open when a neighboring park says they may not open this year.


But that's still speculation for what Disney is doing.

Six Flags and Hershey Park are planning to open this summer. That may mean that the Disney parks will open this summer too!

Speculation swings both ways. I'm tired of swinging. I just want someone (Disney) to pull me off the swing and tell me what's straight.


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> Canceling my DVC rental for July in favor of a room I can cancel last minute.
> DVC rental store is now offering a credit to be used by 2022.
> Or I could use the PPP insurance to get refunded all but $450.
> Tough call!!!
> One thought I had is what if DVC rental store goes bankrupt after all this??  Wouldn’t surprise me!
> Curious what others have done.


I'd take the refund, at least you're guaranteed to not lose it all. After this, these places are going to have to re-consider how they refund. I never used them just because of the inability to get your money back. After this, everyone is going to be gun shy about making reservations that aren't guaranteed money back. The savings isn't worth the risk.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

abnihon said:


> Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!



Absolutely refund then!


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> It gives you an idea when they may open when a neighboring park says they may not open this year. @cakebaker   the Knotts one was based on facts. When the Cedar Fair owner says they maybe closed for the year to me that's news.


Ok. You put some significance into what smaller parks are planning. You're entitled to that. I don't. Tell me what Universal is doing  and my head will perk up. I'm fine with what importance you put on information you read, let's just let it go both ways.


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!


I wouldn't think twice. I'd take the refund. I have almost as much tied up in Disney gift cards, but absolutely not the least bit worried I'm going to lose it. I don't think we can say the same thing about the rental store.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Ok. You put some significance into what smaller parks are planning. You're entitled to that. I don't. Tell me what Universal is doing  and my head will perk up. I'm fine with what importance you put on information you read, let's just let it go both ways.


Knotts is a big park. I take it you don't go to these " smaller parks" much.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> Knotts is a big park. I take it you don't go to these " smaller parks" much.


In the words of Elsa....let it go...or was that Sven?


----------



## merry_nbright

cakebaker said:


> In the words of Elsa....let it go...or was that Sven?



It was Flynn, guys! Geez!


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> In the words of Elsa....let it go...or was that Sven?


It just bother me when people look down on parks like Knotts or Cedar Point. I will leave it at that.


----------



## cakebaker

merry_nbright said:


> It was Flynn, guys! Geez!


My world has just been up ended.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Personally until we get more than pure speculation with Disney, I’m interested in how other places are opening. I think it’s somewhat relevant to see the measures other theme parks will be taking, how major league sports plan to handle crowds and their bottlenecks, what malls do, how restaurants implement distancing, etc. Also will be nice if we can see what works and what doesn’t even if it’s on a smaller scale.

I get that stuff isn’t relevant to this thread and won’t be discussed, but I think it’s no less relevant to Disney in general than what they do in Shanghai. Especially since we know what happens there isn’t necessarily happening in the US.


----------



## CAQDaddy

MichelinMan said:


> Quite the opposite - prices for next year from the UK are ridiculously high now - the airlines are obviously trying to recoup money they are losing at the moment.


Southwest is only taking reservations through October 30, but there are tons of $99 flights from St. Louis to Orlando all summer and fall.


----------



## rpb718

cakebaker said:


> Ok. You put some significance into what smaller parks are planning. You're entitled to that. I don't. Tell me what Universal is doing  and my head will perk up. I'm fine with what importance you put on information you read, let's just let it go both ways.



It's owned by Cedar Fair Co.  They own 13 parks across the US and 1 in Canada.  Most are seasonal but Knotts is a year-round park.  You can think it's small.  Based on parks, and only parks, you can argue it's bigger.  They just didn't stick them all in 1 or 2 spots.


----------



## LSUmiss

jknezek said:


> And yet it didn't stop theme parks from closing when the mass gathering rules went into effect. It really doesn't tell us much. I think the FL task force and governor saying theme parks can basically do what they want does tell us something. But the fact theme parks were excluded from mass gathering rules didn't end up meaning anything in reality for closure. Maybe it will be different for opening, it looks that way for FL, but maybe not.


They closed then b/c they did have mass gatherings then. When they reopen, they will not.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abnihon said:


> Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!


OMG REFUND


----------



## JacknSally

abnihon said:


> Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!



*Oh, in this case I would absolutely take the refund. I wouldn't even think twice. *


----------



## JacknSally

CAQDaddy said:


> Southwest is only taking reservations through October 30, but there are tons of $99 flights from St. Louis to Orlando all summer and fall.



*I'm getting daily emails from Southwest about $49 fares. A couple of weeks ago they were pushing $39 fares. Almost tempting. 

Southwest flights from Memphis to MCO (and vice versa) are insanely low for October right now. $79-$93 a person, every day that month. Those flights are never that low in October. 

SWA was supposed to drop flights for the rest of the year on April 28 and it got pushed to May 28 - we have a trip booked for the week after Thanksgiving and I'm itching to see those fares, even though we aren't sure right now if we'll be able to take the trip, or if we'd fly if we do. If they're low enough, we'll probably pick up tickets (hopefully with our SWA points) just in case.*


----------



## DavidHobart

helloconnie said:


> Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


I found this article to be simple-minded and un-persuasive.  It simply assumes to be true factors that would make it hard to open--e.g that WDW can't make incremental money at 50% capacity compared to not opening at all, which is silly.

If Shanghai is opening with a planned activity of "well below 30%," that indicates that some executive, somewhere, thinks the marginal economics MIGHT add up, and that some executive, somewhere, thinks that enough customers MIGHT show up.  

We all tend to think of Shanghai as a test bed of operational practices.  Yup, it's that, but also a test of folks willingness to come to a theme park in the current environment with a contagious disease out there and those operational measures in place.  Yes, there are lots of reasons why it's not close to being directly analogical.  But these days, a partial test of concept is better than no test at all.

So keep your eye on Shanghai...


----------



## cakebaker

CAQDaddy said:


> Southwest is only taking reservations through October 30, but there are tons of $99 flights from St. Louis to Orlando all summer and fall.


I'm not considering flying, but just out of curiosity, checked on prices for our area- Tulsa. We aren't a hub and never get really low prices. Right now, $113 each way- that's a pretty standard price for us, but about as low as it ever gets and a little unusual to have them at that price within 60 days. Still, not a steal by any stretch and I'm not the least bit tempted to jump on it. But when you consider that a great many of our flights to Orlando have a STL connection, it's odd it's not more if STL is $99.


----------



## bebec22

abnihon said:


> Entire reservation is $4,275.  A lot to have tied up and potentially lost if they go under!


I would absolutely, without a doubt, take the refund.  I canceled a Disney Cruise for August last week and I was super bummed.  I got the credit on the CC today and it suddenly made me feel so much better


----------



## SaintsManiac

abnihon said:


> I’ve had the same thought...




I always give warnings when people say "just rent points" on these boards.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> That's not the case at all.  If your article would have said Knotts is opening up in 2 weeks folks would have quoted it and said that's good news and somehow tie it to WDW opening soon.
> 
> *You have to understand people.  In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view.  Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted.*



You’re right. Just like people saying that Disney wont open until August or even next year, without an ounce of real basis WANT Disney closed until those baseless dates. Theres at least more evidence towards a June opening than August or later. No one knows except Disney when the parks could potentially be opened. I find optimism to be more satisfying than cynicism, especially when the cynicism is being passed off as if its fact


----------



## MassJester

Mit88 said:


> You’re right. Just like people saying that Disney wont open until August or even next year, without an ounce of real basis WANT Disney closed until those baseless dates. Theres at least more evidence towards a June opening than August or later. No one knows except Disney when the parks could potentially be opened. I find optimism to be more satisfying than cynicism, especially when the cynicism is being passed off as if its fact



It seems to me that folks on all sides of this discussion tend to give in to confirmation bias. There is simply a real absence of dispositive data points, and so people believe what they want to believe and find arguments that they like more persuasive than those they don't.


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> But that's still speculation for what Disney is doing.
> 
> Six Flags and Hershey Park are planning to open this summer. That may mean that the Disney parks will open this summer too!
> 
> Speculation swings both ways. I'm tired of swinging. I just want someone (Disney) to pull me off the swing and tell me what's straight.


And Disney has the $ & resources to implement modifications to help them open that other parks don’t have.


----------



## Mit88

MassJester said:


> It seems to me that folks on all sides of this discussion tend to give in to confirmation bias. There is simply a real absence of dispositive data points, and so people believe what they want to believe and find arguments that they like more persuasive than those they don't.



Absolutely. But Disney has the June 1st reservations still coming in, whether that sticks or not is still in question. They could have easily set a new target date like they did with DL yesterday, but they didnt. The ones that point towards opening dates later in the year seem to think Disney will open when THEY are ready to go back to theme parks. Theres no conclusive evidence that WDW is opening in August, or September, or October, or January 2021. Theres also no conclusive evidence that they’re opening June 1st, or in June at all, but until they cancel those reservations and say otherwise, thats the best information we have right now. Everything else is just baseless opinion to fill a narrative.


----------



## jerry557

DavidHobart said:


> I found this article to be simple-minded and un-persuasive.



Meh...its WaPo. It's what you expect from them.


----------



## jade1

e_yerger said:


> I'm just tired of most of the 430 pages of this thread being just that. It's the same exact thing over and over.



Agreed. I have no problem reading it over and over-my choice.

But we could be in the exact same spot in 3 weeks, June 1. Then it will be "how could they possibly get ready for July 1?".

Then on July 1.....same exact thing.

Or they could open June 1, or July 1 or whenever.

So its currently pointless speculation.


----------



## MassJester

jade1 said:


> So its currently pointless speculation.



Maybe not entirely pointless. We're Disney fans. Talking about Disney affords some manner of entertainment all by itself.


----------



## merry_nbright

I don’t know if everyone saw this in the news thread or not, but they’re removing the flower blanket for Flower & Garden. Not sure when it was meant to end, but obviously not opening up before that.


----------



## Mit88

merry_nbright said:


> I don’t know if everyone saw this in the news thread or not, but they’re removing the flower blanket for Flower & Garden. Not sure when it was meant to end, but obviously not opening up before that.



F&G festival “ends” on June 1st


----------



## cakebaker

merry_nbright said:


> I don’t know if everyone saw this in the news thread or not, but they’re removing the flower blanket for Flower & Garden. Not sure when it was meant to end, but obviously not opening up before that.


Makes sense, scheduled  to end June1st.


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> That's not the case at all. If your article would have said Knotts is opening up in 2 weeks folks would have quoted it and said that's good news and somehow tie it to WDW opening soon


 I wouldn’t have because what they do has nothing to do with what Disney does.


----------



## yulilin3

MDE hours just changed,  closed through may 30th


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> The task force today mentioned that trying to entice people to come to Orlando is pointless until Disney, Universal and Sea World open. No one comes to Orlando to go to Gator World. Disney is under a lot of pressure to open.



Makes sense. Central FL is really about tourism.


----------



## merry_nbright

Not Disney, but MegaCon Orlando has moved their dates to October. Originally they rescheduled for June, but that changed today.


----------



## karly05

MassJester said:


> Maybe not entirely pointless. We're Disney fans. Talking about Disney affords some manner of entertainment all by itself.



I call these my Therapy Threads. I don't have a trip planned, but my days would feel a lot more dull and dreary if I couldn't read the latest "pointless speculation" and ensuing discussion on the Dis. No joke.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DavidHobart said:


> ...Shanghai as a test bed of operational practices...* also a test of folks willingness to come to a theme park in the current environment with a contagious disease out there and those operational measures in place*.
> 
> So keep your eye on Shanghai...


Sorry but the government can tell whoever they want to go to the park if it doesn't fill to the exact level they want naturally. Welcome to China. Therefore, the demand seen in Shanghai on our end cannot be trusted- we will never be able to tell the difference between who wants to be there and who has to be there.

ETA: we also will not know if people wanted to be there and were not allowed to


----------



## gottalovepluto

merry_nbright said:


> I don’t know if everyone saw this in the news thread or not, but they’re removing the flower blanket for Flower & Garden. Not sure when it was meant to end, but obviously not opening up before that.


Did they just start that today?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

New Blog Mickey..  read into  it whatever you may.. 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...and-runaway-railway-sites-for-essential-work/


----------



## mhautz

yulilin3 said:


> MDE hours just changed,  closed through may 30th



This is what I show:

 

Proof of a staggered opening, with one park opening on May 24th?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

And..

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-removes-epcot-flower-and-garden-flowerbeds/


----------



## MrsBooch

karly05 said:


> I call these my Therapy Threads. I don't have a trip planned, but my days would feel a lot more dull and dreary if I couldn't read the latest "pointless speculation" and ensuing discussion on the Dis. No joke.



oh so much This^

Mostly I know that this is all the same gobbledy goop regurgitated over and over again (will they open? who knows? i know. you dont know. the state knows. the state didnt say. earnings call. means nothing. what about dvc. what about pass holders. what about my trip. dont talk about masks here.)

But  it is so therapeutic to see other people obsess about the same thoughts I'm having. Also known as "validating". Tomato Tomahto.

I'm here for it. Carry on.


----------



## jade1

karly05 said:


> I call these my Therapy Threads. I don't have a trip planned, but my days would feel a lot more dull and dreary if I couldn't read the latest "pointless speculation" and ensuing discussion on the Dis. No joke.





MassJester said:


> Maybe not entirely pointless. We're Disney fans. Talking about Disney affords some manner of entertainment all by itself.



Yea I meant the constant "I don't think it will open until" and "I think it will open because" type stuff.

It's obviously a moving target, but actual updates will/do happen.

There will be an official open date from Disney, until then.....

The threads are always great escapes.


----------



## Mit88

Edit. Thought it was another EPCOT flowerbed article


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> This is what I show:
> 
> View attachment 493371
> 
> Proof of a staggered opening, with one park opening on May 24th?


nope, proof that MDE is the last to update lol, it's gone now on the HUB, MDE should update soon


----------



## Jennasis

Specific question here...much like people were wondering about the animals at AK and AKL does anyone know how the horses are doing over at the Tri-Circle D?  I assume those CMs are still working.


----------



## Mit88

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And..
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-removes-epcot-flower-and-garden-flowerbeds/



I knew I wasnt going crazy and saw this post. Now I have to repeat myself lol

If anything it gives June 1st believers more optimism as Flower and Garden ends June 1st and it would be counter productive to use labor to remove the flower beds on May 31st or June 1st while also trying to do last minute prep work to bring guests back into the park


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> Flower and Garden was set to end June 1st. So I read nothing into this. If anything its more optimism to June 1st believers because removing those on May 31st while also concentrating on opening the parks The next day would be counter productive


I am still hoping/ predicting a mid June to early July phased opening.  BUT I have to admit as optimistic as I am and have been...there is a worry creeping in (even though I lie heavily in the camp that it is time to open the states and navigate this virus as best as we can....I see first hand what the economy is doing to many....another topic..another day).  I still cant see any closure past August 1 happening though


----------



## yulilin3

Keeping the Flower and Gardens elements maintained all this time should (to the common sense eye) point to a sign saying that Disney was thinking of reopening before May 31st.
Why kept them up if they were thinking of not reopening before the festival closed?


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping the Flower and Gardens elements maintained all this time should (to the common sense eye) point to a sign saying that Disney was thinking of reopening before May 31st.


very true....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

How convenient that the festival was set to end the day before the speculated opening lol!

You could view it glass half full, they’re starting a changeover in preparation for a sooner than later opening. You could view it half empty, they’re just removing it now because they started the late May cancellations and are definitely not opening before festivals end.

At least it’s something new to speculate from.


----------



## Vern60

Hey, did you guys hear Disney is going to post opening dates tomorrow?

No?

Yeah, no, me either, sigh.......


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> You’re right. Just like people saying that Disney wont open until August or even next year, without an ounce of real basis WANT Disney closed until those baseless dates. Theres at least more evidence towards a June opening than August or later. No one knows except Disney when the parks could potentially be opened. I find optimism to be more satisfying than cynicism, especially when the cynicism is being passed off as if its fact


Can we all just stipulate that since we are participating on a board revolving around Disney vacations that we all WANT Disney to open everything like, tomorrow?
But because there is a complete lack of real info regarding the domestic parks (even the official DL news that came out is vague) people are left to speculate.  I don’t take anyone’s opinion on opening dates as anything other than that. No matter what source they may have.  I don’t really understand while people get so emotional if someone thinks it will be later rather than sooner


----------



## Mit88

Jroceagles said:


> I am still hoping/ predicting a mid June to early July phased opening.  BUT I have to admit as optimistic as I am and have been...there is a worry creeping in (even though I lie heavily in the camp that it is time to open the states and navigate this virus as best as we can....I see first hand what the economy is doing to many....another topic..another day).  I still cant see any closure past August 1 happening though



July 1st would be the beginning of Q4 for Disney. With still no movies coming out during Q3, and the major impact from parks closures coming in this quarter, they’re probably going to want to open at least a few weeks before July 1st. If they can lessen the blow even a little bit, they’re going to. Chapek said the demand to return is there, and lying to investors about that would be pretty dangerous. If they absolutely cannot conceivably open up before July 1st, obviously they wont. But if they can, they will.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

Tjddis said:


> Can we all just stipulate that since we are participating on a board revolving around Disney vacations that we all WANT Disney to open everything like, tomorrow?
> But because there is a complete lack of real info regarding the domestic parks (even the official DL news that came out is vague) people are left to speculate.  I don’t take anyone’s opinion on opening dates as anything other than that. No matter what source they may have.  I don’t really understand while people get so emotional if someone thinks it will be later rather than sooner


because it's the Disboard 
welcome btw


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Tjddis said:


> Can we all just stipulate that since we are participating on a board revolving around Disney vacations that we all WANT Disney to open everything like, tomorrow?
> But because there is a complete lack of real info regarding the domestic parks (even the official DL news that came out is vague) people are left to speculate.  I don’t take anyone’s opinion on opening dates as anything other than that. No matter what source they may have.  I don’t really understand while people get so emotional if someone thinks it will be later rather than sooner


We get emotional about everything around here


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> Can we all just stipulate that since we are participating on a board revolving around Disney vacations that we all WANT Disney to open everything like, tomorrow?
> But because there is a complete lack of real info regarding the domestic parks (even the official DL news that came out is vague) people are left to speculate.  I don’t take anyone’s opinion on opening dates as anything other than that. No matter what source they may have.  I don’t really understand while people get so emotional if someone thinks it will be later rather than sooner



Quite a few of the people saying August or beyond have also said in different posts that they wouldn't go to Disney if they had reservations for June 1st out of safety. So I do think that there are some people that dont want Disney to open on June 1st. Whether its for selfish reasons (“If I cant go, I dont want anyone to go”), or for actual safety concerns is up for debate. 

People plan these trips well ahead of time, and for some its not a regular occurrence going to Disney parks. So i think people have every right to get a little emotional if their trip is potentially going to be cancelled


----------



## vinotinto

helloconnie said:


> Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


I think this and other threads on the Rumors Board are providing the analysis for these journalists. It's some of the same speculations we have been discussing here. 

Something key is that if Disney is losing 30 million dollars per day, or whatever crazy amount it is, opening may not bring profits, but may reduce the amount that they are losing, especially since they would staff the park to the reduced capacity.


----------



## e_yerger

ngl it just kinda hit me about flower and garden..... I was supposed to have 2 trips planned during the festival and now none. I'm gonna miss the frushi ):


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tjddis said:


> Can we all just stipulate that since we are participating on a board revolving around Disney vacations that we all WANT Disney to open everything like, tomorrow?
> But because there is a complete lack of real info regarding the domestic parks (even the official DL news that came out is vague) people are left to speculate.  I don’t take anyone’s opinion on opening dates as anything other than that. No matter what source they may have.  I don’t really understand while people get so emotional if someone thinks it will be later rather than sooner




Thank you. I don't get it, either. We are all bored at home and speculating. NO ONE KNOWS.

Just because I think August a likely date doesn't mean I want that! I am ready to see people in the parks TOMORROW. 

In the end, we are all just giving opinions and trying to support each other and distract each other from the real world. 

I hate when people think they know my mind from a post on a message board.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Quite a few of the people saying August or beyond have also said in different posts that they wouldn't go to Disney if they had reservations for June 1st out of safety. So I do think that there are some people that dont want Disney to open on June 1st. Whether its for selfish reasons (“If I cant go, I dont want anyone to go”), or for actual safety concerns is up for debate.
> 
> People plan these trips well ahead of time, and for some its not a regular occurrence going to Disney parks. So i think people have every right to get a little emotional if their trip is potentially going to be cancelled



I understand where you're coming from. The only thing that grinds my gears is how quick so many dismiss what other theme parks across the country are doing. Cedar Fair parks have said they don't plan on opening in the near term. I wish some would stop looking down on those parks.


----------



## gm367695

Enjoy reading all the speculation, theories, conspiracy theories, etc., but will only believe the big mouse.  Who, I hope speaks sometime soon as we have several trips planned this year:

2 weeks in mid August
1 week in November 
1 week from over Christmas / New Years
As you might tell, my family and I are Disney fanatics!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I have not been shy about hoping Disney’s opening is done slowly, cautiously, and later than those who want them to throw open the gates ASAP.

I think if done wrong it can set it all back in the long run, both life in Florida and a return to normal where we all feel safe coming. There is absolutely no part of me that doesn’t feel sympathy for people caught up in the cancellations. I was one and it really really sucks. 2 months later it still sucks. I really don’t think anyone hopes people can’t go out of spite.



Mit88 said:


> Quite a few of the people saying August or beyond have also said in different posts that they wouldn't go to Disney if they had reservations for June 1st out of safety. So I do think that there are some people that dont want Disney to open on June 1st. Whether its for selfish reasons (“If I cant go, I dont want anyone to go”), or for actual safety concerns is up for debate.
> 
> People plan these trips well ahead of time, and for some its not a regular occurrence going to Disney parks. So i think people have every right to get a little emotional if their trip is potentially going to be cancelled


----------



## Tjddis

ENJDisneyFan said:


> We get emotional about everything around here


I understand.  And I’m not immune or holier than thou I’ve gotten myself worked up over a thing or 2 on the odd thread here and there. 
Just wanted to reinforce our common ground.  We all want it open, we all want this over, we all want everybody to get their jobs back etc
Figuring out how to do all that?  That’s the emotional quagmire...


----------



## Eric Smith

vinotinto said:


> I think this and other threads on the Rumors Board are providing the analysis for these journalists. It's some of the same speculations we have been discussing here.
> 
> Something key is that if Disney is losing 30 million dollars per day, or whatever crazy amount it is, opening may not bring profits, but may reduce the amount that they are losing, especially since they would staff the park to the reduced capacity.


That's what the "positive contribution" comment made by Chapek in the earnings call meant.  They would open the parks if they could even lose less money than they would have by keeping the closed.


----------



## MrsBooch

vinotinto said:


> I think this and other threads on the Rumors Board are providing the analysis for these journalists. It's some of the same speculations we have been discussing here.
> 
> Something key is that if Disney is losing 30 million dollars per day, or whatever crazy amount it is, opening may not bring profits, but may reduce the amount that they are losing, especially since they would staff the park to the reduced capacity.


 
it would also probably give a good boost to stock prices


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand where you're coming from. The only thing that grinds my gears is how quick so many dismiss what other theme parks across the country are doing. Cedar Fair parks have said they don't plan on opening in the near term. I wish some would stop looking down on those parks.



No one’s looking down on them. Those are just completely different park structures than Disney. Theres more expectations from investors for Disney than there are from investors for Cedar Fair. A lot of their rides are rollercoasters, outdoors, and some of their parks went through 3-4 months of below freezing weather, so its not as easy to get those rides back up and ready.

The chicken restaurant at Knotts is opened up and allowing people inside the restaurant to order their food. Completely different operation than a theme park, but I also wouldnt take their quote of possibly not opening up in the near term very seriously


----------



## MrsBooch

Also - I think there is a solid amount of pressure on them to open sooner rather than later. I read something about the travel industry hinging on Disney World reopening. It's symbolic to the economy. It gives people somewhere to go, and to get there - they have to buy tickets, buy gas, etc etc.

I'm sure they won't go willy nilly into it - but I do think it will "soon".


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> No one’s looking down on them. Those are just completely different park structures than Disney. Theres more expectations from investors for Disney than there are from investors for Cedar Fair. A lot of their rides are rollercoasters, outdoors, and some of their parks went through 3-4 months of below freezing weather, so its not as easy to get those rides back up and ready.
> 
> The chicken restaurant at Knotts is opened up and allowing people inside the restaurant to order their food. Completely different operation than a theme park, but I also wouldnt take their quote of possibly not opening up in the near term very seriously


Cedar Fair and other seasonal parks also likely will hit a point in the summer where it doesn't make sense to open up.  Most of those parks are only open full time through Labor day or so and then they're open on weekends through Halloween.  It's a different operating model.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I have not been shy about hoping Disney’s opening is done slowly, cautiously, and later than those who want them to throw open the gates ASAP.
> 
> I think if done wrong it can set it all back in the long run, both life in Florida and a return to normal where we all feel safe coming. There is absolutely no part of me that doesn’t feel sympathy for people caught up in the cancellations. I was one and it really really sucks. 2 months later it still sucks. I really don’t think anyone hopes people can’t go out of spite.



Bottom line is, theyre not going to open up until they have a plan in place that is as safe as humanly possible for their guests. But if they wait for every single potential Disney guest to be ready to return, they wont open for quite a few years. Their opening, no matter when it turns out to be will ruffle feathers. If they open on June 1st, its not with the intention to make money at the expense of health and safety of others. They’re going to open up with a plan to make money while doing all they can to keep people safe and healthy


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> Quite a few of the people saying August or beyond have also said in different posts that they wouldn't go to Disney if they had reservations for June 1st out of safety. So I do think that there are some people that dont want Disney to open on June 1st. Whether its for selfish reasons (“If I cant go, I dont want anyone to go”), or for actual safety concerns is up for debate.
> 
> People plan these trips well ahead of time, and for some its not a regular occurrence going to Disney parks. So i think people have every right to get a little emotional if their trip is potentially going to be cancelled


I can be honest with you.  I would not go June 1. My res is not until end of August.  So selfishly June 1 open would be great for us. Het a chance to watch the numbers, see how the modifications work out etc.  but 2 things, I would not impose my reluctance to go on anyone nor would I “root” for anyone else to have their trip ruined.  I planned my trip for April quite a while ago to be in WDW for my daughters sweet 16.  Had every dining and FP she wanted.  Got blown out 6 days before departure.  So I get it all too well
BUT if it’s my prediction that there is much to do and see before an opening can be announced and I theorize that here .  I am making a logical judgement and engaging with others to see their perspective. I don’t think 6/1 is logically possible. I hope I am completely wrong
Lastly thank you for engaging me with your perspective.  Not enough people do that these days.  I truly appreciate the discourse.  And I hope you and yours get to go whenever you want with no issues and completely safely


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Cedar Fair and other seasonal parks also likely will hit a point in the summer where it doesn't make sense to open up.  Most of those parks are only open full time through Labor day or so and then they're open on weekends through Halloween.  It's a different operating model.



Good point. I know some stay open for Christmas festivities, but for the most part, they’re 6 month parks. If they’re missing out on 1/3 of their season, how much does it really benefit them to open? Not rhetorical, I honestly wonder how monetarily beneficial it is to only open for 4 months. Disney is a 365 day operation.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Also - I think there is a solid amount of pressure on them to open sooner rather than later. I read something about the travel industry hinging on Disney World reopening. It's symbolic to the economy. It gives people somewhere to go, and to get there - they have to buy tickets, buy gas, etc etc.
> 
> I'm sure they won't go willy nilly into it - but I do think it will "soon".


100%, they are getting pressure from all aspects here in Central Florida. The area is financially bleeding every day the big parks are closed, I've said this before, the big parks being closed affects everyone from big conventions, to huge resorts to smaller gift shops, restaurants, to mom and pop store on 192 and IDrive


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Bottom line is, theyre not going to open up until they have a plan in place that is as safe as humanly possible for their guests. But if they wait for every single potential Disney guest to be ready to return, they wont open for quite a few years. Their opening, no matter when it turns out to be will ruffle feathers. If they open on June 1st, its not with the intention to make money at the expense of health and safety of others. They’re going to open up with a plan to make money while doing all they can to keep people safe and healthy



I don’t think anybody has suggested they wait for literally everybody to comfortable enough to return. That is obviously unreasonable, you’ll have people who won’t be comfortable again for years.

My concerns are safety and pandemic related, not “if I can’t have it nobody can” related, like you brought up in your first comment. There is not one person I would put into that category who has been regularly posting here.


----------



## Tjddis

yulilin3 said:


> 100%, they are getting pressure from all aspects here in Central Florida. The area is financially bleeding every day the big parks are closed, I've said this before, the big parks being closed affects everyone from big conventions, to huge resorts to smaller gift shops, restaurants, to mom and pop store on 192 and IDrive


I’m going to make this my last word for now cause I feel I left it in a good place...open as soon as they can.  But please don’t solely base it on “pressure”.  Do it in conjunction with sound public health data that suppprts the decision.  Please don’t ask what I mean by public health data as I don’t want to go down that rabbit hole here...peace out


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> I can be honest with you.  I would not go June 1. My res is not until end of August.  So selfishly June 1 open would be great for us. Het a chance to watch the numbers, see how the modifications work out etc.  but 2 things, I would not impose my reluctance to go on anyone nor would I “root” for anyone else to have their trip ruined.  I planned my trip for April quite a while ago to be in WDW for my daughters sweet 16.  Had every dining and FP she wanted.  Got blown out 6 days before departure.  So I get it all too well
> BUT if it’s my prediction that there is much to do and see before an opening can be announced and I theorize that here .  I am making a logical judgement and engaging with others to see their perspective. I don’t think 6/1 is logically possible. I hope I am completely wrong
> Lastly thank you for engaging me with your perspective.  Not enough people do that these days.  I truly appreciate the discourse.  And I hope you and yours get to go whenever you want with no issues and completely safely




I appreciate the civil differing of opinions, its just exhausting seeing the “I dont think they’ll open until much later this year, if not next year” and then seeing comments kind of making fun of people that are still optimistic about them opening in June. None of us truly know. What we do know is theyre still allowing bookings in June, and June 1st still hasn’t been cancelled. Whether thats changed or not, we’ll find out soon. But until then, thats the strongest evidence we can speculate on right now. I’m lucky enough that I’m able to get down there 2-3 times a year, and the longer this lasts, the longer my AP gets extended, and as someone who needs the parks closed until around the 7th or 8th of June to have my AP extended to when I go down in January for the Marathon, I’m not opposed to the parks being closed until mid June. But there are a lot of people, not just on here that are maybe making their first, and possibly only trip to WDW in their life that are being impacted and might not have the funds to make another plan to go down.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> I’m going to make this my last word for now cause I feel I left it in a good place...open as soon as they can.  But please don’t solely base it on “pressure”.  Do it in conjunction with sound public health data that suppprts the decision.  Please don’t ask what I mean by public health data as I don’t want to go down that rabbit hole here...peace out


It seems like this is what Disney is doing based on the release from their Medical department after the earnings call.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I appreciate the civil differing of opinions, its just exhausting seeing the “I dont think they’ll open until much later this year, if not next year” and then seeing comments kind of making fun of people that are still optimistic about them opening in June. None of us truly know. What we do know is theyre still allowing bookings in June, and June 1st still hasn’t been cancelled. Whether thats changed or not, we’ll find out soon. But until then, thats the strongest evidence we can speculate on right now. I’m lucky enough that I’m able to get down there 2-3 times a year, and the longer this lasts, the longer my AP gets extended, and as someone who needs the parks closed until around the 7th or 8th of June to have my AP extended to when I go down in January for the Marathon, I’m not opposed to the parks being closed until mid June. But there are a lot of people, not just on here that are maybe making their first, and possibly only trip to WDW in their life that are being impacted and might not have the funds to make another plan to go down.




Please stop trying to read everyone's tone and mind. I don't see anyone making fun of people. We all know that if our trips were at stake we would be emotional, too.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> It seems like this is what Disney is doing based on the release from their Medical department after the earnings call.


exactly, they could have reopened DS as of this past Monday and didn't. They are waiting for the numbers coming out in a couple of weeks and will make a decision then


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jennasis said:


> Specific question here...much like people were wondering about the animals at AK and AKL does anyone know how the horses are doing over at the Tri-Circle D?  I assume those CMs are still working.


Obviously. Disney is not starving nor abandoning their animals


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping the Flower and Gardens elements maintained all this time should (to the common sense eye) point to a sign saying that Disney was thinking of reopening before May 31st.
> Why kept them up if they were thinking of not reopening before the festival closed?


That's where my mind is at as well.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Please stop trying to read everyone's tone and mind. I don't see anyone making fun of people. We all know that if our trips were at stake we would be emotional, too.



“You have to understand people. In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted”

These types of comments are mocking people that are keeping optimistic about upcoming trips in June, and it’s far from the first time I’ve seen a comment of this ilk posted on here.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> That's what the "positive contribution" comment made by Chapek in the earnings call meant.  They would open the parks if they could even lose less money than they would have by keeping the closed.


"positive contribution" was simply Chapek's attempt to assure investors Disney won't open if they don't think anyone will come.


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> 100%, they are getting pressure from all aspects here in Central Florida. The area is financially bleeding every day the big parks are closed, I've said this before, the big parks being closed affects everyone from big conventions, to huge resorts to smaller gift shops, restaurants, to mom and pop store on 192 and IDrive


And I imagine that the fact that Florida relies so heavily on sales tax is another pressure on Disney and other parks to open as soon as they can.


----------



## J-BOY

Mit88 said:


> “You have to understand people. In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted”
> 
> These types of comments are mocking people that are keeping optimistic about upcoming trips in June, and it’s far from the first time I’ve seen a comment of this ilk posted on here.


Wasn't that same post also applied to people on both sides? Hard to see here how that would be mocking anyone.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tjddis said:


> But please don’t solely base it on “pressure”...


Common sense tells me The Walt Disney Company is not going to be bullied into anything.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> “You have to understand people. In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted”
> 
> These types of comments are mocking people that are keeping optimistic about upcoming trips in June, and it’s far from the first time I’ve seen a comment of this ilk posted on here.



That would apply to both sides and similar has been said when articles supporting later even next year openings. People cling to what supports their viewpoint, it’s true.

Check out who believes each source leak depending what they say. Spoiler alert, the early openers believe the earlier leaks, the late openers believe the later leaks. It’s natural we believe what makes sense to us, and question what sounds outrageous and untrue to us.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Common sense tells me The Walt Disney Company is not going to be bullied into anything.


not only that during the task force call yesterday all industries agreed that WDW opening would give a sense of security to visitors because they are Disney. Meaning I might not go to, lets say, Gatorland, f they reopen cause I don't know if its safe but if Disney opens it means the entire Central Florida is safe, sort of mentality


----------



## jknezek

Mit88 said:


> “You have to understand people. In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted”
> 
> These types of comments are mocking people that are keeping optimistic about upcoming trips in June, and it’s far from the first time I’ve seen a comment of this ilk posted on here.


It's actually a well known and often researched topic rooted in the effect of media on tribalism. It's human nature although it's truly uncomfortable to face and has massive repercussions for our society. It doesn't really mock anyone to acknowledge something that is fundamentally true about both sides of any issue. It just points out a shortcoming the vast majority of humans share.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> “You have to understand people. In this day and age, many only gravitate to news they WANT to hear and supports their view. Anything outside of that is ignored, dismissed or outright refuted”
> 
> These types of comments are mocking people that are keeping optimistic about upcoming trips in June, and it’s far from the first time I’ve seen a comment of this ilk posted on here.


Seems like a good time to remind everyone the DIS has an ignore feature. If you don't like anything about someone, click their username and ignore and you won't have to see stuff from them again (you will also have a little notification that says "show ignored content" if users you have ignored post content so the option to see it will be there).


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> not only that during the task force call yesterday all industries agreed that WDW opening would give a sense of security to visitors because they are Disney. Meaning I might not go to, lets say, Gatorland, f they reopen cause I don't know if its safe but if Disney opens it means the entire Central Florida is safe, sort of mentality



Kind of like how this pandemic became reality when they closed.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> exactly, they could have reopened DS as of this past Monday and didn't. They are waiting for the numbers coming out in a couple of weeks and will make a decision then


I agree.  I also think they don't want to announce any opening too far in advance in order to avoid an influx of people as soon as the parks open.  They probably want to try to gradually ramp up crowds as much as possible with all of the new processes they are likely going to have to put in place.

I do expect Disney Springs to open relatively soon given that it is basically an open air mall.  I do think they won't announce that in advance at all.  They'll probably just announce one morning that Disney Springs is open.  

I would guess that they probably have a planned date in mind right now and that date is probably in early June but I would expect them to back off if the situation with the virus gets worse over the next couple weeks.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Kind of like how this pandemic became reality when they closed.


exactly. 
Anyways, they won't be pressured or be quick to open, we would already have things opened if that was the case. Mini golf could open easily now and water parks as well, and DS.
They are being careful


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> I agree.  I also think they don't want to announce any opening too far in advance in order to avoid an influx of people as soon as the parks open.  They probably want to try to gradually ramp up crowds as much as possible with all of the new processes they are likely going to have to put in place.
> 
> I do expect Disney Springs to open relatively soon given that it is basically an open air mall.  I do think they won't announce that in advance at all.  They'll probably just announce one morning that Disney Springs is open.
> 
> I would guess that they probably have a planned date in mind right now and that date is probably in early June but I would expect them to back off if the situation with the virus gets worse over the next couple weeks.


we will know a week ahead of time when DS because CM will share that they are scheduled, but yes, they might not give any official (DPB) statement about it


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would apply to both sides and similar has been said when articles supporting later even next year openings. People cling to what supports their viewpoint, it’s true.
> 
> Check out who believes each source leak depending what they say. Spoiler alert, the early openers believe the earlier leaks, the late openers believe the later leaks. It’s natural we believe what makes sense to us, and question what sounds outrageous and untrue to us.



it does apply to both sides, which is why I said as much in my post responding to the comment that has sparked this ongoing conversation. My comment(s) didn’t need to be responded to as I wasn’t giving out any information that wasn’t already known. But it is a little interesting that the people that have responded are those that believe the park isn’t opening up anytime soon. Some have been more civil than others.

As I said in that original post, optimism is a more friendly way to approach life than constant cynicism, Disney and otherwise.


----------



## helloconnie

cakebaker said:


> Give me a news article based on facts and not opinions and I'll gravitate all day long. I'm pretty fair- I dismiss any information that's just based on a personal opinion. I kind of like facts- weird that way , I know.



The only place you will get "facts" is from Disney.  That is not going to happen anytime soon.  I was on the earnings call and every question about the parks reopening was answered in vague non-answers.  They talked around the questions.  The only questions they gave a pretty good answer for was park capacity in which Bob Chapek said he felt that due to pent up demand they feel that they will fill the parks at whatever reduced capacity they open at.  If they are not giving Wall Street straight answers then I believe the "press release" announcing park openings is still some time away from happening.  So, until Disney decides to give us facts, all we can do is speculate.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Check out who believes each source leak depending what they say. Spoiler alert, the early openers believe the earlier leaks, the late openers believe the later leaks


 

And then you have those of us who don’t believe any of the leaks. There has not been a single post here that started out with “I have a source” or “a CM told me” and then go on to reveal details, that I believed at all. I want them open, but these leaks are just silly. I pay a great deal of attention to the opinions of a very few posters that I’ve found to be reliable over the years.  But none of those have ever tried to act like they somehow have inside information - if they have it, they keep it to themselves. Not to say I don’t love Sven or whatever his name is - I just don’t believe him.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> not only that during the task force call yesterday all industries agreed that WDW opening would give a sense of security to visitors because they are Disney. Meaning I might not go to, lets say, Gatorland, f they reopen cause I don't know if its safe but if Disney opens it means the entire Central Florida is safe, sort of mentality


And that right there is a lot of pressure on Disney from two sides - 1. FL wants them open ASAP and 2. they'll be looked at as responsible if opening too soon.


----------



## helloconnie

yulilin3 said:


> exactly.
> Anyways, they won't be pressured or be quick to open, we would already have things opened if that was the case. Mini golf could open easily now and water parks as well, and DS.
> They are being careful



I tend to agree with your careful statement.  Disney has a sterling reputation.  The last thing they would want to do is rush to open and have a hot spot of infections be tied to them.  They would then be painted as the big company that only wants to make profits and their "good will" would be damaged.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> And then you have those of us who don’t believe any of the leaks. There has not been a single post here that started out with “I have a source” or “a CM told me” and then go on to reveal details, that I believed at all. I want them open, but these leaks are just silly. I pay a great deal of attention to the opinions of a very few posters that I’ve found to be reliable over the years.  But none of those have ever tried to act like they somehow have inside information - if they have it, they keep it to themselves. Not to say I don’t love Sven or whatever his name is - I just don’t believe him.



Everyone seems to know someone that knows someone high up in position at Disney right now. I wish I had those types of friends or relatives


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Keeping the Flower and Gardens elements maintained all this time should (to the common sense eye) point to a sign saying that Disney was thinking of reopening before May 31st.
> Why kept them up if they were thinking of not reopening before the festival closed?


OR it’s b/c they weren’t going to spend the money to put down whatever they put in the summer until they know they would open in the summer. And why pay crews to do it until they need to.


----------



## JacknSally

*According to a few people on Twitter, UO sent out a survey today sampling opinions on various opening dates from June 1 - December 1.

Survey screenshot in the bottom tweet of the thread screenshot attached.*


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> Seems like a good time to remind everyone the DIS has an ignore feature. If you don't like anything about someone, click their username and ignore and you won't have to see stuff from them again (you will also have a little notification that says "show ignored content" if users you have ignored post content so the option to see it will be there).


From the mini-tutorial, it seems you are well-versed in the use of the "Ignore" button.   

All kidding aside, it's a good reminder.


----------



## Mit88

helloconnie said:


> I tend to agree with your careful statement.  Disney has a sterling reputation.  The last thing they would want to do is rush to open and have a hot spot of infections be tied to them.  They would then be painted as the big company that only wants to make profits and their "good will" would be damaged.



They were painted with that brush when they were still open 4 days after they announced their closure. The media couldn’t wait to write about the 1 person that contracted the virus that went to Disney (but was also in Orlando for a work conference). And then the closing day crowd pictures had people going nuts on twitter about how Disney was purposely trying to kill people. Disney is in a position where there’s no chance they can satisfy 100% of the population, but they already knew that they never reached that satisfaction in the first place


----------



## vinotinto

helloconnie said:


> The only place you will get "facts" is from Disney.  That is not going to happen anytime soon.  I was on the earnings call and every question about the parks reopening was answered in vague non-answers.  They talked around the questions.  The only questions they gave a pretty good answer for was park capacity in which Bob Chapek said he felt that due to pent up demand they feel that they will fill the parks at whatever reduced capacity they open at.  If they are not giving Wall Street straight answers then I believe the "press release" announcing park openings is still some time away from happening.  So, until Disney decides to give us facts, all we can do is speculate.


Absolutely. It's still a very fluid situation, with multiple data points coming in daily that they have to factor in. But, they have to be careful about what they say on the earnings call. This is not a press conference or a blog post. They cannot say anything that could later be misconstrued as not being transparent with investors, or they can get into big trouble with the SEC. Therefore, anything that is not pretty set in stone will simply not be shared on an earnings call. They don't have an opening date yet. They probably are working towards multiple potential opening dates and "if-then" scenarios. Until they have an opening date, they need to avoid giving any "hints," especially at an earnings call.


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *According to a few people on Twitter, UO sent out a survey today sampling opinions on various opening dates from June 1 - December 1.
> 
> Survey screenshot in the bottom tweet of the thread screenshot attached.*
> 
> View attachment 493409


Interesting. And Universal keeps asking its Passholders, while Disney continues to be tight-lipped.


----------



## midnight star

vinotinto said:


> Interesting. And Universal keeps asking its Passholders, while Disney continues to be tight-lipped.


I was just about to say this! I wish we could get surveys!


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> From the mini-tutorial, it seems you are well-versed in the use of the "Ignore" button.
> 
> All kidding aside, it's a good reminder.


Oh I am!! That has saved my bacon from saying things I ought not to people who really couldn't care less I'm fairly certain   Keeps the peace plus I won't get kicked off the DIS for taking someone DOWN lol


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> Interesting. And Universal keeps asking its Passholders, while Disney continues to be tight-lipped.



Disney waits to hassle their guests about surveys until they’re inside of the parks. Maybe they’ll let us all In on June 1st, but just to pull as aside inside the gate to ask survey questions and then ask us to leave


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> Absolutely. It's still a very fluid situation, with multiple data points coming in daily that they have to factor in. But, they have to be careful about what they say on the earnings call. This is not a press conference or a blog post. They cannot say anything that could later be misconstrued as not being transparent with investors, or they can get into big trouble with the SEC. Therefore, anything that is not pretty set in stone will simply not be shared on an earnings call. They don't have an opening date yet. They probably are working towards multiple potential opening dates and "if-then" scenarios. Until they have an opening date, they need to avoid giving any "hints," especially at an earnings call.


I think they have a date set but are waiting for the data to come in first . They're not going to give that date until 100% sure they can open.  They've gone through being optimistic before and it has bit them in the butt,  Rivers of Light and Rise of the Resistance come to mind.  To make matters worse in this particular case it's something they can't control so we,  as guests, will have almost no heads up from them


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Oh I am!! That has saved my bacon from saying things I ought not to people who really couldn't care less I'm fairly certain   Keeps the peace plus I won't get kicked off the DIS for taking someone DOWN lol



I am glad I don’t have anyone on ignore in here. Now the community forum is a different story...


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I am glad I don’t have anyone on ignore in here. Now the community forum is a different story...



The community boards is stressful enough just looking at the title of the threads. I can only imagine what they look like inside.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Random, but did anyone else watch the meeting for the OC economic recovery task force last night? One of the members suggested that UO, Disney, and SW "work together to help reopen florida-- that they could talk and figure out a united front, and have the same guidelines so that everyone knew that Florida was open for business (when it happens)".

He was laughed at-- obviously the situation is not sure enough for competitors to work together..

Edit: link to video: it was in the last quarter


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *According to a few people on Twitter, UO sent out a survey today sampling opinions on various opening dates from June 1 - December 1.
> 
> Survey screenshot in the bottom tweet of the thread screenshot attached.*
> 
> View attachment 493409



Florida theme park fans: It looks like we’re getting multiple signs pointing to June 1st openings!

Universal Orlando: Hold my Butterbeer.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Eric Smith said:


> I agree.  I also think they don't want to announce any opening too far in advance in order to avoid an influx of people as soon as the parks open.  They probably want to try to gradually ramp up crowds as much as possible with all of the new processes they are likely going to have to put in place.
> 
> 
> I would guess that they probably have a planned date in mind right now and that date is probably in early June but I would expect them to back off if the situation with the virus gets worse over the next couple weeks.





yulilin3 said:


> we will know a week ahead of time when DS because CM will share that they are scheduled, but yes, they might not give any official (DPB) statement about it


These make a lot of sense.  If Disney knew 100% that they were opening July 1st and they announced it today, I'm sure there would be a flurry of people booking trips.  If they wait until the last minute to announce to the public, maybe it'll be easier for them limit & control crowds since there'll be a ramp up as people can actually get there.  I was looking at Spirit flights for June and they're sparse at best.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

DGsAtBLT said:


> Florida theme park fans: It looks like we’re getting multiple signs pointing to June 1st openings!
> 
> Universal Orlando: Hold my Butterbeer.


OT but mmmmmmm butterbeer.  I can't wait to have (hot) butterbeer again!


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> OT but mmmmmmm butterbeer.  I can't wait to have (hot) butterbeer again!


The best one.


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Random, but did anyone else watch the meeting for the OC economic recovery task force last night? One of the members suggested that UO, Disney, and SW "work together to help reopen florida-- that they could talk and figure out a united front, and have the same guidelines so that everyone knew that Florida was open for business (when it happens)".
> 
> He was laughed at-- obviously the situation is not sure enough for competitors to work together..
> 
> Edit: link to video: it was in the last quarter


It's going to be very similar but I can tell you before the parks closed universal was doing a better job at having hand sanitizer at the entrance touchpoints,  around the park,  TM wearing masks and gloves.  Disney was not as visible and didn't have sanitizer at the entrance.  
I think there's a sense of "we're all in this together" around central Florida business and im sure we'll see a unified front with some smaller changes from company to company


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> Kind of like how this pandemic became reality when they closed.



I think when March Madness shut down is when the pandemic really became reality.  Similar idea to disney though - they were the Goliath in the room at the time and tha shutdown made people notice.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The NBA postponing the season is when I remember looking at DH and saying, ______ is about to hit the fan.

That seemed to start the snowball of closures and whatnot in Canada and the US.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> I think when March Madness shut down is when the pandemic really became reality.  Similar idea to disney though - they were the Goliath in the room at the time and tha shutdown made people notice.



Tom Hanks. I blame Tom Hanks. The morning after he announced he was positive, the country jumped off the deep end. Disney closed that evening.


----------



## Eric Smith

MusicalAstronaut said:


> OT but mmmmmmm butterbeer.  I can't wait to have (hot) butterbeer again!


I'm a fizzy orange man myself


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> I think when March Madness shut down is when the pandemic really became reality.  Similar idea to disney though - they were the Goliath in the room at the time and tha shutdown made people notice.


It hit me when the men's conference tournaments were all called off after the games had started.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> I think when March Madness shut down is when the pandemic really became reality.  Similar idea to disney though - they were the Goliath in the room at the time and tha shutdown made people notice.



Yeah see even school closing didn’t have the effect that Disney closing did on me. Crazy times.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I think when March Madness shut down is when the pandemic really became reality.  Similar idea to disney though - they were the Goliath in the room at the time and tha shutdown made people notice.



And they held onto the possibility of playing the tournament without fans until the last minute. One of the regions was in NYC. Can’t imagine how that would have panned out if they went ahead

The NBA postponing, with Rudy Gobert testing positive and then thE Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson news all in a few hours made it impossible to ignore what was about to occur


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From WESH tv

https://www.wesh.com/article/behind...utm_source=facebook_Walt_Disney_World_Updates


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> And they held onto the possibility of playing the tournament without fans until the last minute. One of the regions was in NYC. Can’t imagine how that would have panned out if they went ahead
> 
> The NBA postponing, with Rudy Gobert testing positive and then thE Tom Hanks and Rita Wilson news all in a few hours made it impossible to ignore what was about to occur



That was a crazy 2-3 days.  I think NCAA and conference tournanents without fans lasted like a few hours before they just cancelled.   I was sitting at a bar watching some of the games and all the news updates kept coming in one after another as hour by hour things kept changing.


----------



## Mit88

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From WESH tv
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/behind...utm_source=facebook_Walt_Disney_World_Updates



2 takeaways from that video

1. Jeff Rossen is really having trouble keeping that mask on over his nose. 
2. The guy power washing Toy Story Land is probably still not finished from when we saw videos of him starting to power wash the land last week


----------



## rpb718

Interesting showing Universal had a ride running empty.  Love to know if Dumbos or Carpets are running now at MK.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> 2 takeaways from that video
> 
> 1. Jeff Rossen is really having trouble keeping that mask on over his nose.
> 2. The guy power washing Toy Story Land is probably still not finished from when we saw videos of him starting to power wash the land last week


I was like "dude stop touching your face the mask debate will spring back up on the Dis"
Also they're running the rides, who knew?


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> That was a crazy 2-3 days.  I think NCAA and conference tournanents without fans lasted like a few hours before they just cancelled.   I was sitting at a bar watching some of the games and all the news updates kept coming in one after another as hour by hour things kept changing.



I was at the gym and they just started to take major precautions, cutting hours, making sure employees were going around wiping off equipment. I had just told my wife the night before how I read articles saying that gyms were one of the safest places to be because the virus wasn’t contracted through sweat. Not 20 minutes after my workout I get an email saying they’re closed until further notice.

Here in NY, we knew it was coming, it was only a matter of time seeing what was going on in Washington State, but we didn’t know it was going to be THIS bad. There’s a little bit of ignorance to that seeing as how bad it got in China, NYC was probably going to be just as bad, if not worse. But not many really knew what to expect


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> 2 takeaways from that video
> 
> 1. Jeff Rossen is really having trouble keeping that mask on over his nose.
> 2. The guy power washing Toy Story Land is probably still not finished from when we saw videos of him starting to power wash the land last week




Don't forget how many hours he's waited for everything in the video...


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> 2 takeaways from that video
> 
> 1. Jeff Rossen is really having trouble keeping that mask on over his nose.
> 2. The guy power washing Toy Story Land is probably still not finished from when we saw videos of him starting to power wash the land last week



*I love that as soon as he starts making a big deal about no cars coming in or out down that road into Disney, a car comes around the curve *


----------



## rpb718

I cringe when I see gyms reopening in states that allow them to open - especially where the weather is warm.  Sure it may not spread through sweat, but common sense tells me folks getting to that point are breathing harder and more forcefully.  Couple that in a closed room with air conditioning and there you go.  Better chance for asymtomatic carriers too.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258508428894285824


----------



## TomServo27

helloconnie said:


> Everyone should read this article about Disney opening domestically...
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...it-will-be-lot-longer-before-that-happens-us/


I was surprised by this in that article. I would have thought the break even point would be much lower. But maybe with all the extra measures that will need to be taken and the reduced capacity of restaurants is why it so high. 
_Comcast executives recently told investors that they would need 50 percent attendance to break even on their Universal theme parks._


----------



## OnceUponATime15

May 20! 
DS phased opening begins...


https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-springs-phased-reopening-scheduled-for-may-20th/


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/


----------



## OnceUponATime15

And from the Mouse himself..

https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0507200513200002C


----------



## zemmer

OnceUponATime15 said:


> May 20!
> DS phased opening begins...
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-springs-phased-reopening-scheduled-for-may-20th/


The article says both May 20 and May 29. I wonder which it is. 
Edit: Nevermind. I see it’s May 20 from Disney.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

zemmer said:


> The article says both May 20 and May 29. I wonder which it is.



disney springs own website says May 20th


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Real news!!! What do we do now


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So it’s just third party in this phase? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## dina444444

From that parks blog post:
- Masks will be required of guests and employees
- 3rd party vendors to start


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> So it’s just third party in this phase? Or did I read that wrong?



Disney’s article says third party, but that they are actively speaking with labor unions for next steps. I read that as a sign that they just need to iron out a few more details about how to bring back Disney cast members in the coming weeks. 
All in all, great news!  Even if not a big surprise.


----------



## Mit88

Isn’t most of the Springs comprised of 3rd party stores and restaurants?


----------



## yulilin3

here's the article for those that can't open the link
A phased reopening of Disney Springs will begin on May 20. Following the guidance of government and health officials, a limited number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase. The rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed, including theme parks and resort hotels.

As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of guests and Disney cast members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both cast members and guests, limited-contact guest services and additional safety training for cast members. 

We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some cast members to return to work.   

During the initial opening phase, Disney Springs will have limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate through this process as responsibly as we can. Additional protocols and procedures may be announced closer to the opening date. Please check DisneySprings.com as we get closer to May 20 for the most current information on operating hours, locations and safety procedures.


----------



## TomServo27

dina444444 said:


> From that parks blog post:
> - Masks will be required of guests and employees
> - 3rd party vendors to start


Oh know mask required everyone grab your pitchforks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dina444444 said:


> From that parks blog post:
> - Masks will be required of guests and employees
> - 3rd party vendors to start



Where did you see required? Or does use of appropriate face coverings = required?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Isn’t most of the Springs comprised of 3rd party stores and restaurants?


Most of the dining is. Not all of the stores though. World of Disney, Once Upon a Toy, pin store, etc are Disney.


----------



## cakebaker

Interesting that they addresses the parks and resorts on disneysprings.com. I never visit that website. Is this new? 
“Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing.”


----------



## dina444444

DGsAtBLT said:


> Where did you see required? Or does use of appropriate face coverings = required?


That means required to me


----------



## Mit88

TomServo27 said:


> Oh know mask required everyone grab your pitchforks.



it’s a shopping center. I think that’s easier to control in that setting. But could also be a sign of what may be required in the parks


----------



## dina444444

TomServo27 said:


> Oh know mask required everyone grab your pitchforks.


I was expecting this to be a requirement and I personally am already planning for wearing a mask when I get to return to the parks


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dina444444 said:


> That means required to me



After all our masks debates it almost reads intentionally vague to me lol. That absolutely may be a me problem though.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Well it’s phased and third party, which makes me think June 15th the earliest the parks would open

gotta wear masks to Disney springs also


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Most of the dining is. Not all of the stores though. World of Disney, Once Upon a Toy, pin store, etc are Disney.



Well yeah, I knew those were. Like NBA experience, and Cirque,are those 3rd party?


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well it’s phased and third party, which makes me think June 15th the earliest the parks would open
> 
> gotta wear masks to Disney springs also



I don’t envision 12 days is enough to move to opening parks. But who knows


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Well yeah, I knew those were. Like NBA experience, and Cirque,are those 3rd party?


NBA is a joint effort. Cirque is also a joint effort I believe too with the disney themed show.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Where did you see required? Or does use of appropriate face coverings = required?


The update on the DS website seems to indicate they’ll be required. It says to expect some more information as we approach reopening, so I’d imagine we’ll learn more. Many other areas in Florida have been requiring face masks, including shopping centers, so this wouldn’t surprise me.

For now, it looks like it’s just third party operators (and only ones that fall into the category of explicitly retail and dining and those that chose to operate). I’d be curious if, as we get closer, we hear more about WoD and other Disney-operated locations. Those were the first to close in DS, so it wouldn’t surprise me if they opened a few days after May 20.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> Interesting that they addresses the parks and resorts on disneysprings.com. I never visit that website. Is this new?
> “Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing.”


I was wondering about this, too!


----------



## TomServo27

Mit88 said:


> I don’t envision 12 days is enough to move to opening parks. But who knows


Yeah I would look for July as a possible opening but maybe I’m to conservative.


----------



## dina444444

andyman8 said:


> The update on the DS website seems to indicate they’ll be required. It says to expect some more information as we approach reopening, so I’d imagine we’ll learn more. Many other areas in Florida have been requiring face masks, including shopping centers, so this wouldn’t surprise me.
> 
> For now, it looks like it’s just third party operators (and only ones that fall into the category of explicitly retail and dining and those that chose to operate). I’d be curious if, as we get closer, we hear more about WoD and other Disney-operated locations. Those were the first to close in DS, so it wouldn’t surprise me if they opened a few days after May 20.


I think it may have to be with the rules in place for notification on recalling furloughed union workers.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> I don’t envision 12 days is enough to move to opening parks. But who knows



I mean I would assume they would want Disney springs more phased open before opening a park. Get as many in springs first to test how the parks would be. I don’t even think June 15th is plausible but we will see. I’d bet phase 1 beginning of July for parks


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well it’s phased and third party, which makes me think June 15th the earliest the parks would open
> 
> gotta wear masks to Disney springs also


I just don’t see how that conclusion can be drawn.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

Any thoughts (speculations) on TL & BB opening and procedures? I haven't seen a ton on the water parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I am also of the belief that they’re going to let DS operate as somewhat of a test for their procedures and the impact of a Disney *something* opening stateside. I give it longer than 11 days to see. Especially since we aren’t sure where it leaves Disney owned locations as of yet.

Just my opinion, not based on any information out there.


----------



## yulilin3

New wording on the Disney website


Disney Springs will begin a phased reopening on May 20. Here's what to know before you go.
Other areas of Walt Disney World Resort remain closed, including theme parks and Disney Resort hotels. Learn about this closure.
Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort hotels, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on direction from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing. View important details.


----------



## Mit88

TomServo27 said:


> Yeah I would look for July as a possible opening but maybe I’m to conservative.



Not sure they’d need that much time to transition, thinking more like mid June as a more likely possibility than June 1st now. Then again, I thought June 1st was still a good possibility before this, and I didn’t really expect DS to open much before the 20th. But because it’s 3rd party only is why I think it’ll be a week for Disney owned stores in DS and a few weeks after that for the parks. But we’re getting closer, and we have REAL news, finally


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

“ and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some Cast Members to return to work. “

Some..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Don’t even make me say it you guys, Sven and his June 15th date...


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I was wondering about this, too!


 It’s encouraging that they’re even mentioning the parks and resorts at least!


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Don’t even make me say it you guys, Sven and his June 15th date...


 That’s why it can’t be the 15th. We’ve made fun of him too much.


----------



## tfiga

So my two cents for what they are worth is, Disney might be waiting to see what happens with the 4th stimulus package as one of the items the senate is trying to add to the package is liability protection for employers. I have to imagine the attorneys would love to have that in place prior to opening the parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> That’s why it can’t be the 15th. We’ve made fun of him too much.



I didn’t.


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I mean I would assume they would want Disney springs more phased open before opening a park. Get as many in springs first to test how the parks would be. I don’t even think June 15th is plausible but we will see. I’d bet phase 1 beginning of July for parks



I just don’t think, unless they absolutely can’t open that they would go the entirety of Q3 without some parks revenue coming in. July 1st would give them a clean slate going into Q4, but they’ll have to start slow with the parks and that would impact a good portion of Q4 if they open July 1st. I think they want a few weeks of added revenue in Q3. But it’s still a guessing game.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> That’s why it can’t be the 15th. We’ve made fun of him too much.


I also just think it'd be so much worse for Disney to say June 1 and then open the 15th, than to say July 1 and open a little early.  But that's me haha.


----------



## dismom58

tfiga said:


> So my two cents for what they are worth is, Disney might be waiting to see what happens with the 4th stimulus package as one of the items the senate is trying to add to the package is liability protection for employers. I have to imagine the attorneys would love to have that in place prior to opening the parks.


Excellent point! Never thought of that!


----------



## Mit88

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I also just think it'd be so much worse for Disney to say June 1 and then open the 15th, than to say July 1 and open a little early.  But that's me haha.



They’re just holding on tightly to that June 1st reservation money until they absolutely have to give it back. Not sure how much longer they can really go without cancelling those rooms


----------



## andyman8

Just want to summarize where we are after the last few days:

SDR - official reopening of park announced for May 11 — originally closed January 25
DLR - canceled reservations through May 31 and stopped accepting reservations for before July 1 — originally closed March 14
WDW - official reopening of DS announced for May 20 and canceled reservations through May 31 — originally closed (parks and Disney stores at DS) March 16
DLP - canceled reservations through July 14 — originally closed March 16
TDR - extended closure through the end of May — originally closed February 28
HKDL - nobody knows (the hotels are open though) — officially closed January 26


----------



## TomServo27

andyman8 said:


> Just want to summarize where we are after the last few days:
> 
> SDR - official reopening of park announced for May 11 — originally closed January 25
> DLR - canceled reservations through May 31 and stopped accepting reservations for before July 1 — originally closed March 14
> WDW - official reopening of DS announced for May 20 and canceled reservations through May 31 — originally closed (parks and Disney stores at DS) March 16
> DLP - canceled reservations through July 14 — originally closed March 16
> TDR - extended closure through the end of May — originally closed February 28
> HKDL - nobody knows (the hotels are open though) — officially closed January 26


Also Disneytown opened March 9 in Shanghai.


----------



## Mit88

Technically they are being conservative. Unless it’s been debunked, City Walk (3rd party) is supposedly opening next week.


----------



## e_yerger

REALL NEWS!!!!


----------



## Britty2

It’s good they require masks because it will also deter a lot of people from going which is smart. I just wonder how they plan to enforce it. Are they going to warn you. Are they going to kick you out?


----------



## yulilin3

On the HUB there's not much more info for CM other than this paragraph

We know how exciting this news is and are looking forward to beginning to welcome back some of our Cast. Today’s announcement represents the start of a phased approach to reopening, which will take place over time. Many factors will determine when and how Cast Members are brought back. We’re working through those now, including meeting with unions to discuss the recall process. We appreciate our Cast Member’s patience as we determine next steps, and are appreciative of your understanding over the last several weeks as we’ve navigated this unique situation.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I didn’t.


I’m owning every word I said.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> On the HUB there's not much more info for CM other than this paragraph
> 
> We know how exciting this news is and are looking forward to beginning to welcome back some of our Cast. Today’s announcement represents the start of a phased approach to reopening, which will take place over time. Many factors will determine when and how Cast Members are brought back. We’re working through those now, including meeting with unions to discuss the recall process. We appreciate our Cast Member’s patience as we determine next steps, and are appreciative of your understanding over the last several weeks as we’ve navigated this unique situation.



“Over time”. Yeah, doesn’t sound like 12 days fits in that type of worded description.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> “Over time”. Yeah, doesn’t sound like 12 days fits in that type of worded description.


they also said "Disney Springs phased reopening" they didn't say "WDW resort phased reopening" so DS might have their phased reopening independent from the rest


----------



## TomServo27

Britty2 said:


> It’s good they require masks because it will also deter a lot of people from going which is smart. I just wonder how they plan to enforce it. Are they going to warn you. Are they going to kick you out?


My daughter works at Costco. She was telling me all the stories about people going ballistic when told they have to wear a mask.


----------



## Britty2

TomServo27 said:


> My daughter works at Costco. She was telling me all the stories about people going ballistic when told they have to wear a mask.



I feel like the actual stores will be the ones to say no mask no entry but walking around there will be more leeway to have it off.Especially in 90 degree weather.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mit88 said:


> They’re just holding on tightly to that June 1st reservation money until they absolutely have to give it back. Not sure how much longer they can really go without cancelling those rooms


Oh for sure.  I just feel like it would've been better for them to say July 1st and open a little early, than to tell folks to rebook for June & then cancel on them again.  Can't change anything now though.


----------



## yulilin3

Josh D'Amaro CM letter
Thursday, May 7, 2020


Hello everyone,

I hope that everyone is doing ok.

I continue to see nametags with blue tape almost everywhere I look. Your nametags display words like “ready,” “optimistic,” “tomorrow,” “strong” and so many more. It means a lot to me that you are maintaining your Disney spirit and remembering everything that makes our Disney Cast so special.

I’m sure that many of you have questions about what’s next for us as you hear about state and local guidelines allowing for the reopening of some Florida businesses. As we interpret what this means to the Walt Disney World Resort, I want you to know that we will not waver on our commitment to the well-being of you – our Cast – as well as our Guests. This will always be my top priority.

We are now preparing for a phased reopening of select locations owned by third-party operating participants at Disney Springs beginning on May 20 and, as you might imagine, we’ll start with limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. To be clear, the rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed including our parks and resort hotels.

During this initial phase, we look forward to welcoming Guests to experience Disney Springs in an environment that will include enhanced health and safety measures. This includes the implementation of several operational changes such as increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest service and additional safety training for our Cast. Dr. Pam Hymel, our chief medical officer for Disney Parks, Experiences and Products provided more details about these initiatives in a letter she shared earlier this week that you can read here.

The phased reopening of Disney Springs represents a first, exciting step for all of us. While just a small group of Cast Members will be involved with this first step, we will continue to keep you updated on what the future holds as this process evolves. More detailed information about Disney Springs’ reopening will be coming soon.

In the meantime, please keep your spirit of hope, courage and optimism alive. As I’ve said before, each day that passes is one day closer to all of us being together once again. Until that day, we will do our absolute best to maintain and protect the magic for all of our Cast Members.

I miss you all. Keep the magic alive in your own way until we see each other in person again.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> They’re just holding on tightly to that June 1st reservation money until they absolutely have to give it back. Not sure how much longer they can really go without cancelling those rooms


 They’ve been cancelling a week at a time. I assume that’s the pattern they’ll keep until they announce an opening date. It’s not like anyone has to let them keep their money, it’s voluntary.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt...hotels-restaurants-and-more-when-they-reopen/


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

TomServo27 said:


> My daughter works at Costco. She was telling me all the stories about people going ballistic when told they have to wear a mask.


That really sucks.  :/  If you do that at Disney they might just ban you.....they don't really mess around, do they?  Especially if people are being violent towards CMs.  I wonder how it'll work with people eating & drinking but I'm sure before they make any park policies they'll think about stuff like that.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> “Over time”. Yeah, doesn’t sound like 12 days fits in that type of worded description.


Keep in mind, they very well could open some of the resorts on June 1 and keep the parks closed. Technically those hotel reservations would still be valid. That’s what they did in Shanghai. Disneytown and SDL Hotel opened around the same time. We might get a better sense this time next week when they either cancel June 1 reservations (consistent with their pattern) or do nothing.  

In previous posts, I’ve explained why I think WDW is more likely to see an accelerated reopening timeline relative to what we saw in Shanghai.
I’m sticking to my guess that we’ll see some sort of park reopening at some point in June.


----------



## Mit88

No one is ever going to give Chapek a chance as long as D’Amaro is around. I’m not savvy in the politics of those higher positions with Disney, but I haven’t seen Disney fans love someone as much as they love Josh, and his love for the parks and everything Disney just seems pure and genuine


----------



## TropicalDIS

TomServo27 said:


> My daughter works at Costco. She was telling me all the stories about people going ballistic when told they have to wear a mask.



I believe it. When you see the reports of what has happened at two different Family Dollar stores, and to bus drivers, it's ridiculous how some people are acting.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> They’ve been cancelling a week at a time. I assume that’s the pattern they’ll keep until they announce an opening date. It’s not like anyone has to let them keep their money, it’s voluntary.


Being patient is so hard though


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability, 
the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% would I pay double to go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> No one is ever going to give Chapek a chance as long as D’Amaro is around. I’m not savvy in the politics of those higher positions with Disney, but I haven’t seen Disney fans love someone as much as they love Josh, and his love for the parks and everything Disney just seems pure and genuine



I am SO glad he came over from DLR in time to be one of the faces of WDW during this pandemic.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Being patient is so hard though



I don’t even know what that is anymore!


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> They’ve been cancelling a week at a time. I assume that’s the pattern they’ll keep until they announce an opening date. It’s not like anyone has to let them keep their money, it’s voluntary.


Very true. But when you’re in this deep, and this close, I don’t know many people that would back out now, unless they have health concerns or future financial issues

I also believe airlines won’t let you cancel without the cancellation fees until your accommodations cancel. If you cancel your room, that’s voluntary and thus the airline would use that against you. I’m not entirely sure about that though


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> No one is ever going to give Chapek a chance as long as D’Amaro is around. I’m not savvy in the politics of those higher positions with Disney, but I haven’t seen Disney fans love someone as much as they love Josh, and his love for the parks and everything Disney just seems pure and genuine


 I didn’t even know who he was up until all of this started, but I adore him. I have nothing against Chapek, I don’t delve that deep, but he’s just not .....magical. lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'Amaro CM letter
> Thursday, May 7, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I continue to see nametags with blue tape almost everywhere I look. Your nametags display words like “ready,” “optimistic,” “tomorrow,” “strong” and so many more. It means a lot to me that you are maintaining your Disney spirit and remembering everything that makes our Disney Cast so special.
> 
> I’m sure that many of you have questions about what’s next for us as you hear about state and local guidelines allowing for the reopening of some Florida businesses. As we interpret what this means to the Walt Disney World Resort, I want you to know that we will not waver on our commitment to the well-being of you – our Cast – as well as our Guests. This will always be my top priority.
> 
> We are now preparing for a phased reopening of select locations owned by third-party operating participants at Disney Springs beginning on May 20 and, as you might imagine, we’ll start with limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. To be clear, the rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed including our parks and resort hotels.
> 
> During this initial phase, we look forward to welcoming Guests to experience Disney Springs in an environment that will include enhanced health and safety measures. This includes the implementation of several operational changes such as increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest service and additional safety training for our Cast. Dr. Pam Hymel, our chief medical officer for Disney Parks, Experiences and Products provided more details about these initiatives in a letter she shared earlier this week that you can read here.
> 
> The phased reopening of Disney Springs represents a first, exciting step for all of us. While just a small group of Cast Members will be involved with this first step, we will continue to keep you updated on what the future holds as this process evolves. More detailed information about Disney Springs’ reopening will be coming soon.
> 
> In the meantime, please keep your spirit of hope, courage and optimism alive. As I’ve said before, each day that passes is one day closer to all of us being together once again. Until that day, we will do our absolute best to maintain and protect the magic for all of our Cast Members.
> 
> I miss you all. Keep the magic alive in your own way until we see each other in person again.


Dude has a way with words- they practically ooze hopefulness! Perfect for what WDW needs right now!


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> I can be honest with you.  I would not go June 1. My res is not until end of August.  So selfishly June 1 open would be great for us. Het a chance to watch the numbers, see how the modifications work out etc.  but 2 things, I would not impose my reluctance to go on anyone nor would I “root” for anyone else to have their trip ruined.  I planned my trip for April quite a while ago to be in WDW for my daughters sweet 16.  Had every dining and FP she wanted.  Got blown out 6 days before departure.  So I get it all too well
> BUT if it’s my prediction that there is much to do and see before an opening can be announced and I theorize that here .  I am making a logical judgement and engaging with others to see their perspective. I don’t think 6/1 is logically possible. I hope I am completely wrong
> Lastly thank you for engaging me with your perspective.  Not enough people do that these days.  I truly appreciate the discourse.  And I hope you and yours get to go whenever you want with no issues and completely safely


I actually feel the opposite way. My trip is planned for 6/16-6/23 & I hope to be able to go then b/c I think when it first opens will be the safest.


----------



## dina444444

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability,
> the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% would I pay double to go.


It seems everyone who has gotten that survey has a different opening date listed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I also believe airlines won’t let you cancel without the cancellation fees until your accommodations cancel. If you cancel your room, that’s voluntary and thus the airline would use that against you. I’m not entirely sure about that though


That’s definitely not a thing.


----------



## Ddtao87

dina444444 said:


> It seems everyone who has gotten that survey has a different opening date listed.


Yep, different dates were sent out to different pass holders.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'Amaro CM letter
> Thursday, May 7, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I continue to see nametags with blue tape almost everywhere I look. Your nametags display words like “ready,” “optimistic,” “tomorrow,” “strong” and so many more. It means a lot to me that you are maintaining your Disney spirit and remembering everything that makes our Disney Cast so special.
> 
> I’m sure that many of you have questions about what’s next for us as you hear about state and local guidelines allowing for the reopening of some Florida businesses. As we interpret what this means to the Walt Disney World Resort, I want you to know that we will not waver on our commitment to the well-being of you – our Cast – as well as our Guests. This will always be my top priority.
> 
> We are now preparing for a phased reopening of select locations owned by third-party operating participants at Disney Springs beginning on May 20 and, as you might imagine, we’ll start with limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. To be clear, the rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed including our parks and resort hotels.
> 
> During this initial phase, we look forward to welcoming Guests to experience Disney Springs in an environment that will include enhanced health and safety measures. This includes the implementation of several operational changes such as increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest service and additional safety training for our Cast. Dr. Pam Hymel, our chief medical officer for Disney Parks, Experiences and Products provided more details about these initiatives in a letter she shared earlier this week that you can read here.
> 
> The phased reopening of Disney Springs represents a first, exciting step for all of us. While just a small group of Cast Members will be involved with this first step, we will continue to keep you updated on what the future holds as this process evolves. More detailed information about Disney Springs’ reopening will be coming soon.
> 
> In the meantime, please keep your spirit of hope, courage and optimism alive. As I’ve said before, each day that passes is one day closer to all of us being together once again. Until that day, we will do our absolute best to maintain and protect the magic for all of our Cast Members.
> 
> I miss you all. Keep the magic alive in your own way until we see each other in person again.


I love this man and what he brings to WDW


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> No one is ever going to give Chapek a chance as long as D’Amaro is around. I’m not savvy in the politics of those higher positions with Disney, but I haven’t seen Disney fans love someone as much as they love Josh, and his love for the parks and everything Disney just seems pure and genuine


I've only met him in person once, we spoke for just a bit but he's so personable,  it felt like he was really paying attention to what i was saying,  my DD has met him a couple of times while working and he remembered where he met her for the first time, which is impressive considering how many cm he was meeting a day when he first arrived.  He just seems truly interested in the people


----------



## Pickle Rick

Ddtao87 said:


> Yep, different dates were sent out to different pass holders.


 
i believe from June-december.  Probably looking at best case and worst case scenario dates.


----------



## juice0358

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'Amaro CM letter
> Thursday, May 7, 2020
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope that everyone is doing ok.
> 
> I continue to see nametags with blue tape almost everywhere I look. Your nametags display words like “ready,” “optimistic,” “tomorrow,” “strong” and so many more. It means a lot to me that you are maintaining your Disney spirit and remembering everything that makes our Disney Cast so special.
> 
> I’m sure that many of you have questions about what’s next for us as you hear about state and local guidelines allowing for the reopening of some Florida businesses. As we interpret what this means to the Walt Disney World Resort, I want you to know that we will not waver on our commitment to the well-being of you – our Cast – as well as our Guests. This will always be my top priority.
> 
> We are now preparing for a phased reopening of select locations owned by third-party operating participants at Disney Springs beginning on May 20 and, as you might imagine, we’ll start with limitations on capacity, parking and operating hours. To be clear, the rest of Walt Disney World Resort will remain closed including our parks and resort hotels.
> 
> During this initial phase, we look forward to welcoming Guests to experience Disney Springs in an environment that will include enhanced health and safety measures. This includes the implementation of several operational changes such as increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest service and additional safety training for our Cast. Dr. Pam Hymel, our chief medical officer for Disney Parks, Experiences and Products provided more details about these initiatives in a letter she shared earlier this week that you can read here.
> 
> The phased reopening of Disney Springs represents a first, exciting step for all of us. While just a small group of Cast Members will be involved with this first step, we will continue to keep you updated on what the future holds as this process evolves. More detailed information about Disney Springs’ reopening will be coming soon.
> 
> In the meantime, please keep your spirit of hope, courage and optimism alive. As I’ve said before, each day that passes is one day closer to all of us being together once again. Until that day, we will do our absolute best to maintain and protect the magic for all of our Cast Members.
> 
> I miss you all. Keep the magic alive in your own way until we see each other in person again.


D'Amaro >>>>Chapek. Awesome genuine leader, embodies the Disney Magic.


----------



## LSUmiss

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And from the Mouse himself..
> 
> https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0507200513200002C


I think allowing a lenient cancellation policy through June 30th means they plan to open in some capacity by 6/1 or so but know ppl will want to cancel when they see what those modifications may be.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

dina444444 said:


> It seems everyone who has gotten that survey has a different opening date listed.


"But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% *would I pay double to go.* "      

Yikes!  Did you say yes or no?


----------



## andyman8

I do think it’s interesting that WDW is putting out all of this information about phased reopenings and what thinks will look like as other Disney operations begin to resume.

I thought an update on DisneySprings.com and an update to the verbiage of DisneyWorld.com’s Temporary Closures notice would suffice. Yet they put out that DPB post from their Chief Medical Officer on Tuesday and now they’re putting up this statement about what a reopening would look like. I know Pete of The DIS compared it to “softening the ground,” and I’m inclined to agree. While I’m not necessarily onboard with the full opening on June 1 crowd, I do think we are closer to an opening than we might think.


----------



## LSUmiss

Britty2 said:


> It’s good they require masks because it will also deter a lot of people from going which is smart. I just wonder how they plan to enforce it. Are they going to warn you. Are they going to kick you out?


Yeah I guess this is what they want at first I guess? I just can’t see how anyone would find walking around wdw in the summer heat with a mask on fun. We won’t be going like that. I only have a few deal breakers & that’s one of them. Disappointing, but I guess it saves me $$.


----------



## Jennasis

gottalovepluto said:


> Obviously. Disney is not starving nor abandoning their animals



Not what I meant.  Are they still AT the ranch or have they been moved elsewhere.  The Tri-Circle D is actually not an ideal spot for housing horses.  Insufficient turnout and right now the horses aren't even getting the exercise of daily trail rides and carriage rides etc.  So I was wondering if they had perhaps been moved to a different facility during the shutdown.


----------



## LSUmiss

Britty2 said:


> I feel like the actual stores will be the ones to say no mask no entry but walking around there will be more leeway to have it off.Especially in 90 degree weather.


I’m hoping that will be the rule. Face coverings when you can’t socially distance on transportation or inside & otherwise it’s not required.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah I guess this is what they want at first I guess? I just can’t see how anyone would find walking around wdw in the summer heat with a mask on fun. We won’t be going like that. I only have a few deal breakers & that’s one of them. Disappointing, but I guess it saves me $$.


They make me break out on my nose & cheeks, which will be extra bad at WDW.  Also can you imagine the tan lines?


----------



## MrsBooch

Bibbobboo2u said:


> "But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% *would I pay double to go.* "
> 
> Yikes!  Did you say yes or no?



I also need to know your answer


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> I’m hoping that will be the rule. Face coverings when you can’t socially distance on transportation or inside & otherwise it’s not required.


You can't socially distance anywhere at Disney, at least at the parks.


----------



## e_yerger

GeorgiaHoo said:


> You can't socially distance anywhere at Disney, at least at the parks.


If they open at a limited capacity, it'll be easy to social distance while walking around. I think about how the X-Mas and Halloween parties were years ago. Or the After Hours parties.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> "But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% *would I pay double to go.* "
> 
> Yikes!  Did you say yes or no?


ROFL. That’s a hell no from me Universal...


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

e_yerger said:


> If they open at a limited capacity, it'll be easy to social distance while walking around. I think about how the X-Mas and Halloween parties were years ago. Or the After Hours parties.


Off topic, but happy 1 year anniversary at DisBoards!


----------



## Tjddis

LSUmiss said:


> I actually feel the opposite way. My trip is planned for 6/16-6/23 & I hope to be able to go then b/c I think when it first opens will be the safest.


I hope you get to go and I hope you are right!


----------



## KayMichigan

Was very glad to see the Disney Springs news, hope everything goes well there!!


----------



## rpb718

I have a feeling someone will be doing a livefeed on May 20.  Just my gut telling me so.


----------



## Tigger's ally

GeorgiaHoo said:


> You can't socially distance anywhere at Disney, at least at the parks.



You ever been to the parks when they weren't busy at all?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Bibbobboo2u said:


> "But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% *would I pay double to go.* "
> 
> Yikes!  Did you say yes or no?





MrsBooch said:


> I also need to know your answer


I said no!   We are a family of 6 that would go. so no way!


----------



## Tjddis

vinotinto said:


> Interesting. And Universal keeps asking its Passholders, while Disney continues to be tight-lipped.


On the earnings call one of the execs said they were pretty confident that whatever the reduced capacity number they were going to open at would be met. I found that pretty interesting, that they could not only be that sure but would verbalize that to investors when they were pretty tight lipped on everything else.  I would love to know what metrics they use in order to state that.  Perhaps UO does not have the same ability to be that confident.  Therefore wdw doesn’t need a survey


----------



## Farro

I apologize in advance for this question - but what do they mean by "appropriate face covering"?

Are they going to have requirements for what kind of mask/covering people are using? Some people use bandanas, some use surgical, some use cloth, etc.,...are they going to care as long as nose/mouth covered?


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I have a feeling someone will be doing a livefeed on May 20.  Just my gut telling me so.


Hmmmm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ScubaCat

Farro said:


> I apologize in advance for this question - but what do they mean by "appropriate face covering"?
> 
> Are they going to have requirements for what kind of mask/covering people are using? Some people use bandanas, some use surgical, some use cloth, etc.,...are they going to care as long as nose/mouth covered?



They have to be CDC or ShopDisney approved.


----------



## rpb718

ScubaCat said:


> They have to be CDC or ShopDisney approved.



Waiting for the rosegold masks myself, or millenium pink.


----------



## mshanson3121

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability,
> the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% *would I pay double to go.*



This perhaps lends itself to the other thread about price hikes or discounts... But if this is what Universal is considering, then we know with near certainty, Disney is, too.

So... How do you all feel now about what Disney will do price wise? Do you foresee a large price increase in an effort to recoup some of the losses due to capped attendance?

I know many of us were expecting steep discounts based on the last recession, 9/11 etc... but I think a key factor that many of us overlooked was there was no attendance cap then. Disney could still cram them in as tight as they wanted, so they could afford to offer discounts. In fact that's what they wanted, why they offered the discounts - to get more people. Now they can't do that. So can they now even afford to offer discounts?


----------



## Farro

ScubaCat said:


> They have to be CDC or ShopDisney approved.





rpb718 said:


> Waiting for the rosegold masks myself, or millenium pink.



I'm being serious though! 

Around here a I see lot of "interesting" face coverings...just wondering if they are going to require the standard straps over the ear mask or they will be a little more relaxed as long as mouth/nose covered in some way.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I'm being serious though!
> 
> Around here a I see lot of "interesting" face coverings...just wondering if they are going to require the standard straps over the ear mask or they will be a little more relaxed as long as mouth/nose covered in some way.



My guess is they'll have to meet CDC guidelines/recommendations.


----------



## ScubaCat

rpb718 said:


> Waiting for the rosegold masks myself, or millenium pink.


I'm an Arrendale Aqua guy, myself...


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Tigger's ally said:


> You ever been to the parks when they weren't busy at all?


Yep.  In winter of 2004 and during the 2008-09 financial crisis.  Super empty, no waits for rides.  It was awesome.  But there are still multiple bottlenecks that make social distancing impossible.  For instance, all of the walkways around the castle at MK, and the trails at AK.  But perhaps Disney just closes those, or makes them one way?


----------



## C&Jx2

Who is going to be inspecting masks? That seems kind of nuts to me... Then again this whole thing is


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm being serious though!
> 
> Around here a I see lot of "interesting" face coverings...just wondering if they are going to require the standard straps over the ear mask or they will be a little more relaxed as long as mouth/nose covered in some way.



My guess is since they are not requiring medical grade masks, there is no real standard, or even policing of proper wear (looking at you, people with your noses out).


----------



## Mit88

I could do the face covering for a trip. I can’t imagine living down there and having to do it for a while


----------



## rpb718

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess is they'll have to meet CDC guidelines/recommendations.



My guess is that whatever you use will be good enough.  The real battle is getting something to be worn, they'll concede the minor battle as to what (unless it's someone joking on them wearing fishnet).


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> I apologize in advance for this question - but what do they mean by "appropriate face covering"?
> 
> Are they going to have requirements for what kind of mask/covering people are using? Some people use bandanas, some use surgical, some use cloth, etc.,...are they going to care as long as nose/mouth covered?


Sometimes it’s easier to point at the opposite- inappropriate face coverings. Like the video that circulated of the woman who had MADE A HOLE IN HER MASK!

 I’ll stop screaming now.


----------



## Tigger's ally

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Yep.  In winter of 2004 and during the 2008-09 financial crisis.  Super empty, no waits for rides.  It was awesome.  But there are still multiple bottlenecks that make social distancing impossible.  For instance, all of the walkways around the castle at MK, and the trails at AK.  But perhaps Disney just closes those, or makes them one way?


If they are forward thinking, all the small walkways will be one way paths.....and you can stay 6' behind group in front or more if there is limited capacity.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess is they'll have to meet CDC guidelines/recommendations.





DGsAtBLT said:


> My guess is since they are not requiring medical grade masks, there is no real standard, or even policing of proper wear (looking at you, people with your noses out).



Yes. I'm just wondering really. I wear bandanas around here when I'm out walking (just tie around bottom of head/back of neck and it covers nose/face), but I have a heavier cloth mask with the ear straps for stores.
I also have a mask made of chiffon with ear straps that is wonderfully lightweight with layers, but certainly doesn't look as heavy or "sturdy" as most cloth masks. Saving that for when it's really hot here.

I mean, I would hope I wouldn't need it for when we (hopefully) go to Disney next May, but honestly at this point who knows.


----------



## vinotinto

rpb718 said:


> I have a feeling someone will be doing a livefeed on May 20.  Just my gut telling me so.


@yulilin3 ?


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> @yulilin3 ?


----------



## ScubaCat

Tigger's ally said:


> If they are forward thinking, all the small walkways will be one way paths.....and you can stay 6' behind group in front or more if there is limited capacity.


They already do (did) one way paths when it's really crowded, so that's likely to be done now as well. It actually works better than you'd think.


----------



## Jrb1979

mshanson3121 said:


> This perhaps lends itself to the other thread about price hikes or discounts... But if this is what Universal is considering, then we know with near certainty, Disney is, too.
> 
> So... How do you all feel now about what Disney will do price wise? Do you foresee a large price increase in an effort to recoup some of the losses due to capped attendance?
> 
> I know many of us were expecting steep discounts based on the last recession, 9/11 etc... but I think a key factor that many of us overlooked was there was no attendance cap then. Disney could still cram them in as tight as they wanted, so they could afford to offer discounts. In fact that's what they wanted, why they offered the discounts - to get more people. Now they can't do that. So can they now even afford to offer discounts?


I think with Disney cause of resorts being booked they have an idea of how many people are probably going to visiting. Universal doesn't have that so they are trying to gauge interest


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From Disney Springs .com

As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of Guests and Disney Cast Members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, *the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests,* limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training for Cast Members. We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some Cast Members to return to work.

_Appropriate_ being the operative word.. what will they deem appropriate?


----------



## rpb718

ScubaCat said:


> I'm an Arrendale Aqua guy, myself...



I know.  My DW get's to wear the ears all the time we go.  Guys don't wear ears so much, I rarely see it.  Now something I can wear to match her ears.


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From Disney Springs .com
> 
> As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of Guests and Disney Cast Members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, *the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests,* limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training for Cast Members. We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some Cast Members to return to work.
> 
> _Appropriate_ being the operative word.. what will they deem appropriate?



Yes, I was just discussing the same thing a few posts above.

I'm going  with as long as it covers nose/mouth, they will be okay with it - meaning whatever fabric, ear straps, just ties in back, etc..


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Jrb1979 said:


> I think with Disney cause of resorts being booked they have an idea of how many people are probably going to visiting. Universal doesn't have that so they are trying to gauge interest


I would think that the Universal resorts provide a pretty good idea of attendance figures.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Yes, I was just discussing the same thing a few posts above.
> 
> I'm going  with as long as it covers nose/mouth, they will be okay with it - meaning whatever fabric, ear straps, just ties in back, etc..



Bandanas seem like they would be so much better in the heat. I just got some for my husband to prevent him from having to shave his beard.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m curious how many people who actually go to Disney Springs are guests of the resort or on vacation.

Since nobody is doing either, I will be interested in attendance over a two week period.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From Disney Springs .com
> 
> As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of Guests and Disney Cast Members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, *the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests,* limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training for Cast Members. We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some Cast Members to return to work.
> 
> _Appropriate_ being the operative word.. what will they deem appropriate?



Appropriate face coverings vs. the "m" word leads me to believe they will accept makeshift coverings such as bandanas, and will not be strictly policing what the actual covering is.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Bandanas seem like they would be so much better in the heat. I just got some for my husband to prevent him from having to shave his beard.



Oh they are so much easier to wear. I bought a few lighter weight ones - of course I buy pretty little patterns because I'm just silly, but also when I am able to start going to office again I'll definitely need these for the CTA.

Micky bought normal bandanas to wear while running. He also has some kind of running scarf thing that he pulls up and down as he runs (alone down, near people up).


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> I apologize in advance for this question - but what do they mean by "appropriate face covering"?
> 
> Are they going to have requirements for what kind of mask/covering people are using? Some people use bandanas, some use surgical, some use cloth, etc.,...are they going to care as long as nose/mouth covered?


They are going to make you buy the ones they are selling.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Yes, I was just discussing the same thing a few posts above.
> 
> I'm going  with as long as it covers nose/mouth, they will be okay with it - meaning whatever fabric, ear straps, just ties in back, etc..



Or those full plastic face shields that Amazon sells..  .  Far more “airy” in the heat...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From Disney Springs .com
> 
> As we continue to monitor conditions, and with the health of Guests and Disney Cast Members at the forefront of our planning, we are making several operational changes. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, *the use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests,* limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training for Cast Members. We will apply learnings and ideas from leaders in the health and travel industries, and we’re also talking to our unions as we prepare for some Cast Members to return to work.
> 
> _Appropriate_ being the operative word.. what will they deem appropriate?


Guy in my state wore a Zorro mask to the grocery store because the language was face mask/cloth face covering. So “appropriate” probably means so long as you attempt to cover nose and mouth...


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Oh they are so much easier to wear. I bought a few lighter weight ones - of course I buy pretty little patterns because I'm just silly. Micky bought normal ones to wear while running. He also has some kind of running scarf thing that he pulls up and down as he runs (alone down, near people up).



This is going to sound dumb, but I've never worn a bandana (that way lol) in my life. How do you keep it in place/prevent the knot in the back from sliding down?


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> This is going to sound dumb, but I've never worn a bandana (that way lol) in my life. How do you keep it in place/prevent the knot in the back from sliding down?



I just fold it, then pull it across my nose and tie it tight, under my ears in the back. It's not super tight across mouth (and much easier to breathe) but I haven't had trouble with it staying put. It's a lot easier if I have my hair up though!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m all set...   



Add a few disney touches..  done!


----------



## Tigger's ally

rpb718 said:


> I know.  My DW get's to wear the ears all the time we go.  Guys don't wear ears so much, I rarely see it.  Now something I can wear to match her ears.


Arghhh....you need pirate ears.   ARghhhh


----------



## Jrb1979

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I would think that the Universal resorts provide a pretty good idea of attendance figures.


Under normal circumstances yes. Universal hasn't been encouraging reservations like Disney has.


----------



## Tigger's ally

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m all set...
> 
> View attachment 493470
> 
> Add a few disney touches..  done!


There were adds on here a while back with similar clear face shields attached to hats.


----------



## Tjddis

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious how many people who actually go to Disney Springs are guests of the resort or on vacation.
> 
> Since nobody is doing either, I will be interested in attendance over a two week period.


No way to see this as anything but good news, especially ifor FLA residents.  Both workers and customers. Personally I am not the biggest DS fan and hardly ever go anymore When we are in town. But that’s just us.  I do wonder how they will enforce some of this: letter mentioned limiting parking, and is there like a bunch of different entry points?  Have not been for a while.  I can’t even begin to get back into the dreaded “m” word.  Although I found it kind of funny they called it appropriate face coverings.  Gave us all a whole new thing to argue about.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Appropriate face coverings vs. the "m" word leads me to believe they will accept makeshift coverings such as bandanas, and will not be strictly policing what the actual covering is.



Have places been specific? In NY, as long as something is covering your mouth and nose, you’re good. Doesn’t matter if its a bandana, mask, or face shield


----------



## EveDallas

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability,
> the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% would I pay double to go.



And mine asked if I would go with attendance of 75% and half price tickets. They're really trying every scenario


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Have places been specific? In NY, as long as something is covering your mouth and nose, you’re good. Doesn’t matter if its a bandana, mask, or face shield



That's how it is here too. Better something than nothing, especially because getting your hands on actual masks is challenging and in many places they're being saved for front line workers.


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> No way to see this as anything but good news, especially ifor FLA residents.  Both workers and customers. Personally I am not the biggest DS fan and hardly ever go anymore When we are in town. But that’s just us.  I do wonder how they will enforce some of this: letter mentioned limiting parking, and is there like a bunch of different entry points?  Have not been for a while.  I can’t even begin to get back into the dreaded “m” word.  Although I found it kind of funny they called it appropriate face coverings.  Gave us all a whole new thing to argue about.



You can enter from the west side, and all the garages are separate entryways. There’s also a overpass bridge if you’re coming over from the casting building and speedway


----------



## Mit88

EveDallas said:


> And mine asked if I would go with attendance of 75% and half price tickets. They're really trying every scenario



That’s actually not bad. Depending on when they’d do 75%, but half price is half price

edit: secretly hoping that turns out to be an HHN offering lol


----------



## Mit88

I think DS will be “busy” from people that are curious.


----------



## Tigger's ally

ScubaCat said:


> They already do (did) one way paths when it's really crowded, so that's likely to be done now as well. It actually works better than you'd think.


wont' work better than I think, I have liked it when they have done that.


----------



## DisneyElite4

How can I watch the livestream? Sorry if that was posted earlier. I’d love to watch something like that!


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> You can enter from the west side, and all the garages are separate entryways. There’s also a overpass bridge if you’re coming over from the casting building and speedway


Thanks.  Going to be very interesting to monitor.  Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly  and leads to bigger and better


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability,
> the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% would I pay double to go.



I got this, too.  Much of the survey was about how much I actually know about Covid-19- how much time I spend reading about it, the sources where I get my info, what I think are the primary symptoms.  Lots and lots of questions like that.  I thought that was strange. 

I was given a December 1st opening date- and asked if I would pay double.  Said many rides and experiences would be closed. But they said it would be a "VIP Experience" with the possibility of lunch and treats. Still a no from me.

Sounds like they are considering that at first, they could make it like specially-ticketed party or after-hours experience. 

I hope Disney does not do that.  It is certainly not something that would draw a lot of resort guests or longer stays.  Who wants to take a week or longer trip where they have to pay $200 per person per day for admission?  I plan longer stays because I get more value for my dollar per day.  That strategy would not work at all with something like this.


----------



## yulilin3

well just for funsies I've been trying to get into the Shanghai DL site to buy tickets  since 8pm (8am there) and it's crashing, surprise, surprise

Here's the wording from SDL

*Select the Date of Your Visit*
*Please note:* To ensure each guest’s health and safety and to comply with the law and requests from the government authorities, all guests (including children) are required to register their information (Click to register: https://shdr.cn/df) before visiting Shanghai Disneyland. The information collected will only be used for epidemic prevention. For more information, please see the Terms and Conditions and Park Rules and Regulations.

Before your entry, our Cast Member will measure your body temperature and please show your Health QR Code. Please bring the original copy of your ID document (for Mainland China guests, please bring your PRC Resident ID Card. For Hong Kong and Macao guests, please bring a Mainland Travel Permit for Hong Kong and Macao Residents or PRC Travel Document. For Taiwan Guests, please bring a Mainland Travel Permit for Taiwan Residents or PRC Travel Document. For other guests, please bring a valid foreign passport), the ID number of which will be collected by Shanghai Disney Resort at the time of entry. If you refuse to provide your identity and contact information as provided in this form before your visit or if you are in such a situation under which you are not allowed to enter Shanghai Disneyland according to the law or the requirements of the government authorities or the Park Rules and Regulations, you may be refused entry into the park during this epidemic period.

On May 11, the majority of Shanghai Disneyland’s attractions, rides, some shows and shopping and dining locations will resume operations, with controlled attendance. Some interactive attractions and experiences, such as children play areas, and theater shows will remain closed. To accommodate social distancing, parades and nighttime spectaculars will also return at a later date; Close interaction and close-up photos with characters will be suspended during the initial phase of reopening. Please check the resort’s official website and app for the availability of attractions and entertainment.

Please note that ticket prices vary by date. Select a date below to see applicable prices in the next step.


----------



## EveDallas

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Yep.  In winter of 2004 and during the 2008-09 financial crisis.  Super empty, no waits for rides.  It was awesome.  But there are still multiple bottlenecks that make social distancing impossible.  For instance, all of the walkways around the castle at MK, and the trails at AK.  But perhaps Disney just closes those, or makes them one way?



September 20, 2001. Every single ride was a walk on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think DS will be “busy” from people that are curious.



Costs nothing, can avoid crowds and bottlenecks somewhat easily if they exist, and is part of the beginnings of openings in Florida. I think so too! Easy outing for locals and they're not out anything if it turns out they really despise walking around there with a mask on, they can just go home.


----------



## yulilin3

Got through the first page at SDL and 11 and 12 are sold out on the regular tickets, half day tickets are still available


----------



## Mit88

AP holders had first dibs to reserve their spot and then the remaining tickets to fill their “capacity” were released?


----------



## mshanson3121

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m all set...
> 
> View attachment 493470
> 
> Add a few disney touches..  done!



Call me crazy, I'd prefer this to a mask!


----------



## Elephantay

Theres no way people will keep their masks on. Especially kids. who's going to enforce that? Are the cast members going to be expected to walk up and try to reason- face to face- with unmasked, rebel guests?


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Don’t even make me say it you guys, Sven and his June 15th date...


#teamsvenflynnfinn


cakebaker said:


> It’s encouraging that they’re even mentioning the parks and resorts at least!


Seeing the word “reopening” in the same sentence as “parks,” “resort hotels,” and “attractions” made me tingle. Even if it’s a phased reopening.


----------



## princesscinderella

MommyinHonduras said:


> Just got a survey from Universal asking under what conditions would I return if parks opened on September 1st.  Lots of sample scenarios with state of hospital beds availability,
> the past two weeks of the "curve" of positive cases, state of treatment and vaccine availability, and ppe and safety requirements for staff and guests.  But also asked if all rides were opened and distance was enforced on all rides with cleaning after each rider and limited attendance of 50% would I pay double to go.



I got the same email the scenarios were confusing I’m not sure what answers they are going to get from them.  I always picked the scenario where whatever else was said as long as there was plenty of space in the hospitals I would go.  As that was the whole point off flattening the curve, at some point most of us will be exposed.  I had the same scenario too and it said AP would not be allowed in so I said I wouldn’t go because I have a pass so why would I pay double to go in.  They also asked me all the possible Covid screening options and how invasive you feel they are from temps, to rapid tests, immunity passport, health declarations and thermal scans.  It took me 10 minutes to do the survey.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> #teamsvenflynnfinn
> 
> Seeing the word “reopening” in the same sentence as “parks,” “resort hotels,” and “attractions” made me tingle. Even if it’s a phased reopening.



 I’m just thrilled to hear anything, especially when while it isn’t yes, it’s most definitely not no! #svenwho?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Elephantay said:


> Theres no way people will keep their masks on. Especially kids. who's going to enforce that? Are the cast members going to be expected to walk up and try to reason- face to face- with unmasked, rebel guests?


Sure.  And it isn't reasoning with guests, it's more "put your mask on or you will be escorted from the park." And again, this is assuming they require guests to wear masks.


----------



## Mit88

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Sure.  And it isn't reasoning with guests, it's more "put your mask on or you will be escorted from the park." And again, this is assuming they require guests to wear masks.



This isn’t a “We don’t allow smoking in the park anymore, we ask that you please put it out”. This is a health and safety issue that’s mandated by the state, not just Disney. I’m sure they won’t hesitate to kick people out.


----------



## cm8

mshanson3121 said:


> This perhaps lends itself to the other thread about price hikes or discounts... *But if this is what Universal is considering, then we know with near certainty, Disney is, too.*
> 
> So... *How do you all feel now about what Disney will do price wise? Do you foresee a large price increase in an effort to recoup some of the losses due to capped attendance?*
> 
> I know many of us were expecting steep discounts based on the last recession, 9/11 etc... but I think a key factor that many of us overlooked was there was no attendance cap then. Disney could still cram them in as tight as they wanted, so they could afford to offer discounts. In fact that's what they wanted, why they offered the discounts - to get more people. Now they can't do that. So can they now even afford to offer discounts?




Disney better have a seat. If they intend on raising the prices to get compensated for lost revenue, then I’m going to need to see some compensation for all those cuts they have made! I will absolutely not pay anymore to visit a place I call home. It’s supposed to be a theme park, not a second car note!


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> This isn’t a “We don’t allow smoking in the park anymore, we ask that you please put it out”. This is a health and safety issue that’s mandated by the state, not just Disney. I’m sure they won’t hesitate to kick people out.



But it isn't mandated by the state, some counties do but we are also only in phase 1, by phase 3 there more than likely won't be required, just recommended if that across the state.

Each phase/month goes by things will change.


----------



## juice0358

Elephantay said:


> Theres no way people will keep their masks on. Especially kids. who's going to enforce that? Are the cast members going to be expected to walk up and try to reason- face to face- with unmasked, rebel guests?


They do a pretty good job of making sure you wear your pants everywhere, will probably use the same principles  . JK but I don't envy the poor CMs, considering some of the ridiculousness I have seen on property over the years.


----------



## Krandor

I expect for ds on opening you’ll see limited entrance/exit points and even possibly entrance only and exit only points.  They will all have somebody stationed there tracking numbers and for entrance enforcing masks before you can enter.  Individual locations likely also enforcing masks (no shirt no shoes no service type thing).


----------



## BryGuy415

jlwhitney said:


> But it isn't mandated by the state, some counties do but we are also only in phase 1, by phase 3 there more than likely won't be required, just recommended if that across the state.
> 
> Each phase/month goes by things will change.



It's private property - they could make you wear a hazmat suit if they want to.  I'm sure there will be plenty of police present the first few weeks they are open to ensure what's happening around the country to people resisting policies doesn't happen at WDW


----------



## Minnie368

I'm wondering if maybe they used the word appropriate for face covering because what is appropriate may vary by setting (restaurant vs. retail store), may vary by some places requiring guests and staff while some places only require staff, and also to change as time progresses and guidelines change.  Basically appropriate meaning whatever is appropriate at that place and time.


----------



## juice0358

jlwhitney said:


> But it isn't mandated by the state, some counties do but we are also only in phase 1, by phase 3 there more than likely won't be required, just recommended if that across the state.
> 
> Each phase/month goes by things will change.


It's private property, if they say you must wear it for the safety of their guest and most importantly employees, you have to or choose not to be on their property. Same as a gun, you can carry it with a concealed weapons license in Florida but you can't on their property. I understand kids with sensory issues i.e. autism and they can make exceptions for them if they choose. Otherwise you skip your visits to WDW for the time being if you like.


----------



## C&Jx2

Soooo... Say you can’t wear a mask for other reasons. They can’t ask for any details regarding disabilities, so they aren’t going to require proof of why you can‘t/won’t wear a mask.

ETA- Not trying to get around the rules, just saying.


----------



## stayathomehero

juice0358 said:


> They do a pretty good job of making sure you wear your pants everywhere



The Duck's been getting away with this for years.

On a serious note, the RunDisney bib presales looked to be limited for Marathon Weekend due to Covid-19.


----------



## Minnie368

C&Jx2 said:


> Soooo... Say you can’t wear a mask for other reasons. They can’t ask for any details regarding disabilities, so they aren’t going to require proof of why you can‘t/won’t wear a mask.
> 
> ETA- Not trying to get around the rules, just saying.


That is true.  In my state face masks are required except for kids 2 and under, but guidelines state if you can't wear one for medical reasons you don't have to and you don't have to provide any info on why.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Some of the things being implemented at Wine Bar George upon reopening 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Krandor

C&Jx2 said:


> Soooo... Say you can’t wear a mask for other reasons. They can’t ask for any details regarding disabilities, so they aren’t going to require proof of why you can‘t/won’t wear a mask.
> 
> ETA- Not trying to get around the rules, just saying.



no procedure will be 100%. If 80-90% comply that still helps.


----------



## C&Jx2

Krandor said:


> no procedure will be 100%. If 80-90% comply that still helps.


Oh for sure! 

It just won’t be, “Prove why you can’t or get out”.


----------



## skeeter31

4+ full pages of mask talk. This is not the thread for discussion of what masks we should wear, what masks actually do protect, etc. Please don’t get us shut down on the day we actually got some real bona-fide Disney news.


----------



## vinotinto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Some of the things being implemented at Wine Bar George upon reopening
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


All seems reasonable to me, including contactless menus and encouraging contactless payments.
“In addition, all menus will be contactless. Digital menus will be used, which will require guests to view menus with their own personal devices. Contactless payment will be encouraged but is not required at this time.”


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

C&Jx2 said:


> Soooo... Say you can’t wear a mask for other reasons. They can’t ask for any details regarding disabilities, so they aren’t going to require proof of why you can‘t/won’t wear a mask.
> 
> ETA- Not trying to get around the rules, just saying.



Pretty sure it would be if you can’t comply by the rules, then don’t come. Not to mention if people having to wear masks see people disobeying that, there can be some serious problems and fights occurring.

Some people believe in it more then others, and people are already stressed out enough these days that emotions will be very high. Esp in the beginning


----------



## LSUmiss

C&Jx2 said:


> Soooo... Say you can’t wear a mask for other reasons. They can’t ask for any details regarding disabilities, so they aren’t going to require proof of why you can‘t/won’t wear a mask.
> 
> ETA- Not trying to get around the rules, just saying.


Or guests’ age... I just find the mask thing so obnoxious & it’s really disappointing to me. But I guess they want limited crowds at first & that’s one way to get it.


----------



## LSUmiss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Pretty sure it would be if you can’t comply by the rules, then don’t come. Not to mention if people having to wear masks see people disobeying that, there can be some serious problems and fights occurring.
> 
> Some people believe in it more then others, and people are already stressed out enough these days that emotions will be very high. Esp in the beginning


Yeah and we won’t go. Still sucks & is disappointing. I think a lot of ppl who think they won’t mind this will soon realize how cumbersome it will be in the FL heat. I just can’t wrap my brain around how anyone thinks that would be an enjoyable vacation. But it is not another guests place to police anyone no matter what they believe in.  They can alert a CM, but anything else is absolutely unacceptable & inappropriate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious how many people who actually go to Disney Springs are guests of the resort or on vacation.
> 
> Since nobody is doing either, I will be interested in attendance over a two week period.


I expect it to be decent. What the heck else is there to do?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Or guests’ age... I just find the mask thing so obnoxious & it’s really disappointing to me. But I guess they want limited crowds at first & that’s one way to get it.



I think limiting crowds organically is a happy side effect of masks not the purpose. I'm glad they seem to actually be putting safety first, because you're right in your feelings on being in the parks in a mask for the majority IMO, but they seem to be putting safety over the desires of guests and that's a good thing.

Enforcing it is of course another issue but we'll see how that plays out I guess.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

GeorgiaHoo said:


> You can't socially distance anywhere at Disney, at least at the parks.



If I can't social distance in my own campsite at Ft. Wilderness, with my own picnic table, kitchen, bed, bathroom, coffee maker and linens then I can't anywhere.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think limiting crowds organically is a happy side effect of masks not the purpose. I'm glad they seem to actually be putting safety first, because you're right in your feelings on being in the parks in a mask for the majority IMO, but they seem to be putting safety over the desires of guests and that's a good thing.
> 
> Enforcing it is of course another issue but we'll see how that plays out I guess.


I don’t think it will last once either noncompliance is so high that they give up and/or they realize how many ppl won’t go under those conditions. But, DS could also be a trial run. So they could be seeing how that goes. Plus fl is still in Phase one so they may justify it not being a requirement when parks open if it’s not for a while.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think it will last once either noncompliance is so high that they give up and/or they realize how many ppl won’t go under those conditions. But, DS could also be a trial run. So they could be seeing how that goes. Plus fl is still in Phase one so they may justify it not being a requirement when parks open if it’s not for a while.



I saw a meme on Facebook that same something along the lines of "It's so American to decide we're bored with COVID-19 so it's over". That's what the whole giving up on masks because people won't go reminds me of LOL.

I hope Disney doesn't back off of what they feel is a necessary precaution to opening during this pandemic for any reason besides it not being necessary anymore. And like everyone else, I hope it all winds up being unnecessary quickly.


----------



## pens4821

vinotinto said:


> All seems reasonable to me, including contactless menus and encouraging contactless payments.
> “In addition, all menus will be contactless. Digital menus will be used, which will require guests to view menus with their own personal devices. Contactless payment will be encouraged but is not required at this time.”



I like the contactless menu and payments. I know it’ll be harder for the older generation but this would be something I could get behind everywhere all the time. I usually look at menus online before I go somewhere I’ve never been anyway.


----------



## gottalovepluto

juice0358 said:


> They do a pretty good job of making sure you wear your pants everywhere, will probably use the same principles  . JK but I don't envy the poor CMs, considering some of the ridiculousness I have seen on property over the years.


Gotta admit: never seen anyone under 2 running around without pants at Disney


----------



## andyman8

Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.






P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.


----------



## StevieB81

Mit88 said:


> Everyone seems to know someone that knows someone high up in position at Disney right now. I wish I had those types of friends or relatives


I don't know anybody like that. I just want my trip to not be cancelled


----------



## midnight star

pens4821 said:


> I like the contactless menu and payments. I know it’ll be harder for the older generation but this would be something I could get behind everywhere all the time. I usually look at menus online before I go somewhere I’ve never been anyway.


Prior to all of this, I was a big fan of apple pay. I love not having to pull my wallet out each time. So I'm glad contactless payments are going to be encouraged more now.


----------



## Mit88

If you want to get around the rules, just wear sunglasses. They’re technically covering your face. They don’t specify what part of the face needs to be covered so you wouldn’t be breaking any rules


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.



That made me tear up. I know it's Shanghai and the US parks will likely look at least a bit different, but it's surreal.

To move away from masks for a sec, an interesting, although small portion, is the merchandise bit. I know there has been conversation about that and people had said this fell under Disney not being able to control everything, but that video mentioned to please only touch merchandise you actually intend to purchase. So not hugging a bunch of stuffed animals, taking pictures with them, trying on hats, etc. I hope they adopt that in the US parks.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> That made me tear up. I know it's Shanghai and the US parks will likely look at least a bit different, but it's surreal.
> 
> To move away from masks for a sec, an interesting, although small portion, is the merchandise bit. I know there has been conversation about that and people had said this fell under Disney not being able to control everything, but that video mentioned to please only touch merchandise you actually intend to purchase. So not hugging a bunch of stuffed animals, taking pictures with them, trying on hats, etc. I hope they adopt that in the US parks.



You touch, you buy.


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> Gotta admit: never seen anyone under 2 running around without pants at Disney



If my daughter thought it was an option she would be streaking through the parks...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You touch, you buy.



I will not go if I cannot test the huggability of each and every Mickey on the shelf.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

That Shanghai tutorial broke my heart..   I can’t  imagine visiting the parks under those conditions. 

No magic...


----------



## ScubaCat

.


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.


This was interesting, thanks for sharing. It looks to me like there is a lot of magic to be had, even with the modifications in place.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.



One thing that stands out to me - sanitizing your hands after every ride? My hands would be wrecked by the end of the day. I'd be more likely to wear gloves.


----------



## Mit88

ScubaCat said:


> Official mask policy:



People are going to have fun with this policy. It might suck, but I’m here for the creativity that ensues for as long as it lasts


----------



## Eric Smith

cm8 said:


> Disney better have a seat. If they intend on raising the prices to get compensated for lost revenue, then I’m going to need to see some compensation for all those cuts they have made! I will absolutely not pay anymore to visit a place I call home. It’s supposed to be a theme park, not a second car note!


Disney isn’t going to raise the prices.  That would be a PR nightmare.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> One thing that stands out to me - sanitizing your hands after every ride? My hands would be wrecked by the end of the day. I'd be more likely to wear gloves.



Gloves help you though, not everyone else.

I like the idea of enforcing as best they can sanitizing after every attraction, as rides will have a lot of unavoidable touch points and it's probably the easiest way to prevent spreading due to lap bars, guns, straps, etc.


----------



## Mit88

I’m assuming the domestic parks would record and informational video like this as well. Just need bioreconstruct to do flyovers all day to see when they’re recording for the video, them we’ll know the opening date is soon


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Gloves help you though, not everyone else.
> 
> I like the idea of enforcing as best they can sanitizing after every attraction, as rides will have a lot of unavoidable touch points and it's probably the easiest way to prevent spreading due to lap bars, guns, straps, etc.



I would still be sanitizing after each ride. I just wouldn't be ruining my skin.

But in all seriousness, given all the known issues with excessive hand sanitizer usage, hand wash stations with regular (not antibacterial) soap would be much better, but I realize that's just not practical at Disney.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> I would still be sanitizing after each ride. I just wouldn't be ruining my skin.



Silly question, do gloves hold up to sanitizer well?


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> That made me tear up. I know it's Shanghai and the US parks will likely look at least a bit different, but it's surreal.
> 
> To move away from masks for a sec, an interesting, although small portion, is the merchandise bit. I know there has been conversation about that and people had said this fell under Disney not being able to control everything, but that video mentioned to please only touch merchandise you actually intend to purchase. So not hugging a bunch of stuffed animals, taking pictures with them, trying on hats, etc. I hope they adopt that in the US parks.


Please let’s move away from the mask talk
And I know this will not be a popular statement here but I just don’t think I can bring myself to go through the expense and effort to go under these conditions.  Had not even really thought of the merchandise thing
No judgement.  Anyone who wants to go God Bless.  I am going to naively hope we get through all these phases quickly and without incident


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Silly question, do gloves hold up to sanitizer well?



Yes. The chemicals in sanitizer don't break down latex or nitrile.


----------



## wallawallakids

andyman8 said:


> Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.



This honestly made me so sad.  I know I am not alone in that.  It just breaks my heart.  I knew in my head it would be different but seeing it played out in real time and watching it.    Seeing characters from afar, the masks, not touching things in the store......just all of it.  I don’t know.  It just really bought to light all that has changed and made me so very sad.  Thank you for sharing though.  I would have to come to reality at some point.  Might as well be now.  But what a different feel it is all going to have.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mit88 said:


> People are going to have fun with this policy. It might suck, but I’m here for the creativity that ensues for as long as it lasts


May as well, right? Complaining just diminishes the experience. Someday we'll have amazing stories to tell about this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think if they don't cut way back on actual attendance in the parks (if people don't stay away on their own) vs. capacity and they have distancing measures similar to Shanghai, it's going to feel very crowded fast in regards to wait times. I don't see a reason they wouldn't load attractions in the US similar to Shanghai in that video, meaning no shared "small" ride vehicles and spacing parties out with larger attraction vehicles.

For anyone who can't watch, they showed their version of POTC with every 2nd row skipped. By small vehicles, I'm assuming that refers more to not adding single riders and filling all the spaces, which I think we already somewhat knew.


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> You touch, you buy.


In that case My sister is going to need to rent a plane for all the plush my 4 year old niece is sure to grab
Seriously forget masks.  This will be the hardest thing to enforce.  pressure on parents big time!


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I saw a meme on Facebook that same something along the lines of "It's so American to decide we're bored with COVID-19 so it's over". That's what the whole giving up on masks because people won't go reminds me of LOL.
> 
> I hope Disney doesn't back off of what they feel is a necessary precaution to opening during this pandemic for any reason besides it not being necessary anymore. And like everyone else, I hope it all winds up being unnecessary quickly.


Well imo if it’s that bad that masks are required for safety then they shouldn’t open yet. Requiring masks in essential businesses is different.


----------



## LSUmiss

OnceUponATime15 said:


> That Shanghai tutorial broke my heart..   I can’t  imagine visiting the parks under those conditions.
> 
> No magic...


I think more & more this is becoming a reality for me too . I have been so invested in watching when the parks will open thst I hadn’t processed the rest. The mask thing at DS really started me thinking. I have said we had a few deal breakers, but I never really thought I was going to have follow through with cancelling.


----------



## Julie Amber

yulilin3 said:


> well just for funsies I've been trying to get into the Shanghai DL site to buy tickets  since 8pm (8am there) and it's crashing, surprise, surprise
> 
> Here's the wording from SDL
> 
> *Select the Date of Your Visit*
> 
> 
> Please note that ticket prices vary by date. Select a date below to see applicable prices in the next step.



Did you notice if the price they are charging for these opening dates is the same as their regular price even without parades and nighttime spectaculars?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Well imo if it’s that bad that masks are required for safety then they shouldn’t open yet. Requiring masks in essential businesses is different.



Oh don't say that! You don't want to cross onto the negative and pessimistic side.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I think more & more this is becoming a reality for me too . I have been so invested in watching when the parks will open thst I hadn’t processed the rest. The mask thing at DS really started me thinking. I have said we had a few deal breakers, but I never really thought I was going to have follow through with cancelling.



I'm sorry. It's hard to lose a trip even if it's technically your choice not Disney forcing your hand.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> In that case My sister is going to need to rent a plane for all the plush my 4 year old niece is sure to grab
> Seriously forget masks.  This will be the hardest thing to enforce.  pressure on parents big time!


And that is depressing to me. We go for DS at this point in our lives & if it’s no longer a fun experience for him then there is no point. Honestly, I think wdw would do better to just wait to open.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> And that is depressing to me. We go for DS at this point in our lives & if it’s no longer a fun experience for him then there is no point. Honestly, I think wdw would do better to just wait to open.


I don’t think that’s true.  The experience will be different for sure, but I think they’ll be able to get enough people to come to make money.  This situation isn’t likely to substantially change for the better in the next 9 months and Disney would not be in a good position if they had to keep WDW closed for 9+ months.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258598903814877184


----------



## Mit88

There’s hope!


----------



## Vern60

It's not terribly hard to start being a bit pessimistic.
I'm sure I'm not alone thinking back at how many times I cursed the never ending price increases, or the loss of favorite rides or shows. "One of these days", I would tell myself, I will be done with Disney.
I personally haven't made that decision yet, but I wonder if others might be consolidating that thought. If the restrictions are too invasive that very well could be the case.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Shanghai has basically zero cases per day. I would hope no masks if the US or Florida had no cases per day lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I obviously cannot understand that tweet besides the English portion, but the video said masks for the entire visit save for dining.


----------



## Mit88

Vern60 said:


> It's not terribly hard to start being a bit pessimistic.
> I'm sure I'm not alone thinking back at how many times I cursed the never ending price increases, or the loss of favorite rides or shows. "One of these days", I would tell myself, I will be done with Disney.
> I personally haven't made that decision yet, but I wonder if others might be consolidating that thought. If the restrictions are too invasive that very well could be the case.



Most of these restrictions are purely temporary. The more they allow in, the less room there is which is going to make social distancing more and more difficult. Masks will go away, it’s just not our culture in the North America. Fireworks and parades will be back. Character meetings will be back. Most of this is temporary, and necessary to open back up as soon as they can


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Interesting little instructional tutorial SDR appears to have put out on how to enter the park and how to behave once inside. The visuals may give a glimpse at some of what we'll see here once our parks start to reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's in Mandarin but has English subtitles.




I felt like I was watching a Black Mirror episode for a minute there.


----------



## Mit88

At least WDW seems to be opening soon(ish). Californians are seemingly going to be waiting much longer to go back to their parks. But they might also have a nice surprise of Avengers campus being open when they return


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258598903814877184


Wish I could read that. Did Shanghai (the city) lift the wear a mask requirement? Otherwise I don’t see how Disney can.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Wish I could read that. Did Shanghai (the city) lift the wear a mask requirement? Otherwise I don’t see how Disney can.


I am not sure. I would guess at the very least they are strongly encouraged. Maybe allowing guests to take photos without them on or something but as they venture around the park to wear them? We will likely learn more May 11th.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> At least WDW seems to be opening soon(ish). Californians are seemingly going to be waiting much longer to go back to their parks. But they might also have a nice surprise of Avengers campus being open when they return


Maybe. All we know from today’s reports is they are coating parts of Avegers Campus with weather resistant paint (it’s rained since this mess started so they might have to fix stuff too) and gotten steel deliveries for MMRR (I suspect that was contracted for some time back). Didn’t they move big cranes in right after parks shut down for MMRR? Those cannot have been cheap sitting there unusable, wonder if they were for the steel deliveries?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I am not sure. I would guess at the very least they are strongly encouraged. Maybe allowing guests to take photos without them on or something but as they venture around the park to wear them? We will likely learn more May 11th.



The video showing procedures said masks for the whole visit except for eating.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> At least WDW seems to be opening soon(ish). Californians are seemingly going to be waiting much longer to go back to their parks. But they might also have a nice surprise of Avengers campus being open when they return



Later is better in this pandemic world IMO.

More time for cases to lower, treatments to be found, more effective preventative measures to be learned, more information about COVID 19 in general to be discovered and proven, which all can lead to a more pleasant park experience. And then just in general, slower openings in an area should mean slower spread which is a plus even if you choose not to go to the parks.

I think they’re better off, to be honest. But I know that’s an unpopular opinion around here!


----------



## MrsBooch

the Shanghai video posted above shows everyone wearing masks all the time...except when eating. Which...yeah.


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> Well imo if it’s that bad that masks are required for safety then they shouldn’t open yet. Requiring masks in essential businesses is different.



This is where folks that label others about being "optimistic" or "pessimistic" get it wrong.  I'm neither since I always tried to be "realistic".  I could see the writing on the wall early the minute WDW closed, knew they'd be down for a while and after a while honestly didn't see how they'd open safely this soon.   I'm actually surprised about the mask requirement - didn't give Disney enough credit or backbone to actually do it.  This has raised Disney in my eyes.  All that's left is to see how things are handled in the resorts and parks.


----------



## Tjddis

rpb718 said:


> This is where folks that label others about being "optimistic" or "pessimistic" get it wrong.  I'm neither since I always tried to be "realistic".  I could see the writing on the wall early the minute WDW closed, knew they'd be down for a while and after a while honestly didn't see how they'd open safely this soon.   I'm actually surprised about the mask requirement - didn't give Disney enough credit or backbone to actually do it.  This has raised Disney in my eyes.  All that's left is to see how things are handled in the resorts and parks.


I hear you.  Let’s look at it this way.  If you want to be optimistic today we got good news.  Something is a opening and it looks like other stuff will be coming online too.  If you want to be more of a realist realize June 1 is still a few weeks away and we will have some real details to help prepare by then.  Everything else is sort of status quo/no updates for now Including the dreaded m word


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I'm sorry. It's hard to lose a trip even if it's technically your choice not Disney forcing your hand.


It’s not that this trip is cancelled as much as what it represents. We just got back in March so I can’t complain. But I think it’s depressing that this is how it will be now.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


>


I’m confused. Are they saying in China in general or Shanghai Disney?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> At least WDW seems to be opening soon(ish). Californians are seemingly going to be waiting much longer to go back to their parks. But they might also have a nice surprise of Avengers campus being open when they return



Time will tell if California or Florida made the right decisions or not.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> The video showing procedures said masks for the whole visit except for eating.


Maybe that’s my answer? Spend most of trip eating & drinking


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Maybe that’s my answer? Spend most of trip eating & drinking



Sounds like my last trip


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused. Are they saying in China in general or Shanghai Disney?


----------



## andyman8

TDR is now closed “until further notice.” Originally, they were going to announce a reopening date in mid-May, but given that the State of Emergency has been extended in Japan through the end of the month, they’re now saying that they’ll announce a reopening after that SoE order expires (keep in mind, it can be extended again; it’s already been extended twice).


----------



## joelanza5

In the Shanghai video - that was the quietest QSR I've ever seen.  I wonder if even QSRs will require reservations for feeding times, etc?? If only every other table is open, I would think a lot of people are gonna be standing around, looking for a place to sit. 

Nothing in the Shanghai video looked fun to me.  It's springtime there.  Add in some Florida heat, and I imagine that's gonna be miserable.


----------



## Aurora0427

DGsAtBLT said:


> Later is better in this pandemic world IMO.
> 
> More time for cases to lower, treatments to be found, more effective preventative measures to be learned, more information about COVID 19 in general to be discovered and proven, which all can lead to a more pleasant park experience. And then just in general, slower openings in an area should mean slower spread which is a plus even if you choose not to go to the parks.
> 
> I think they’re better off, to be honest. But I know that’s an unpopular opinion around here!



Oh I think you’re right... I’m here in California, and while I think some of the current restrictions are too much, I’m ok with Disneyland opening much later. Emotionally no, but logically? Yes.


----------



## EveDallas

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Pretty sure it would be if you can’t comply by the rules, then don’t come. Not to mention if people having to wear masks see people disobeying that, there can be some serious problems and fights occurring.
> 
> Some people believe in it more then others, and people are already stressed out enough these days that emotions will be very high. Esp in the beginning



You really think Disney is going to kick people out if they have a medical reason for not wearing a mask? Not happening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

LSUmiss said:


> I think more & more this is becoming a reality for me too . I have been so invested in watching when the parks will open thst I hadn’t processed the rest. The mask thing at DS really started me thinking. I have said we had a few deal breakers, but I never really thought I was going to have follow through with cancelling.



I went through a complete cycle of grief after we cancelled our June trip.  It sounds so silly to actually say that out loud, but I did.  Our choice to cancel was made for us by circumstance, having no way to get there it became a done deal. 

Seeing that tutorial last night... was gut wrenching! But after seeing it I knew that for me & my family, if the closed border hadn’t made the choice for us to cancel - that video would have. 

I’m keeping my fingers crossed that all goes smoothly in life and at WDW..  that we move through the adjustment phases steadily & swiftly toward a more normal reality, (cause the new normal is just not a happy normal )


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> Well imo if it’s that bad that masks are required for safety then they shouldn’t open yet. Requiring masks in essential businesses is different.



If they don't reopen until masks aren't necessry, they won't be opening for a long time.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


>



And yet the official video from Disney says otherwise....


----------



## mshanson3121

joelanza5 said:


> Nothing in the Shanghai video looked fun to me.  It's springtime there.  Add in some Florida heat, and I imagine that's gonna be miserable.



Their weather/temperatures are almost identical. There's no difference in how it's going to be.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Later is better in this pandemic world IMO.
> 
> More time for cases to lower, treatments to be found, more effective preventative measures to be learned, more information about COVID 19 in general to be discovered and proven, which all can lead to a more pleasant park experience. And then just in general, slower openings in an area should mean slower spread which is a plus even if you choose not to go to the parks.
> 
> I think they’re better off, to be honest. But I know that’s an unpopular opinion around here!



This. I don't think they need to stay closed until there's a vaccine etc... but, I don't think now is the time to reopen, either. That said - I think Disney is going to play it smarter/safer than many here think.


----------



## yulilin3

Julie Amber said:


> Did you notice if the price they are charging for these opening dates is the same as their regular price even without parades and nighttime spectaculars?


Sorryi,  I didn't pay attention to that.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Farro said:


> Yes. I'm just wondering really. I wear bandanas around here when I'm out walking (just tie around bottom of head/back of neck and it covers nose/face), but I have a heavier cloth mask with the ear straps for stores.
> I also have a mask made of chiffon with ear straps that is wonderfully lightweight with layers, but certainly doesn't look as heavy or "sturdy" as most cloth masks. Saving that for when it's really hot here.
> 
> I mean, I would hope I wouldn't need it for when we (hopefully) go to Disney next May, but honestly at this point who knows.


Honestly, I work at the CDC, and we follow the “whatever cloth face covering you have” guideline for people who are still coming into work but not working on COVID (they wear at minimum N95’s). Most of us wear homemade masks to work but I’ve seen people doing the bandana with rubber bands or a buff over the face. Chiffon isn’t nearly as good as cotton but I saw someone using a scarf yesterday so If you do end up needing masks for your trip, I’d buy or make one! I ordered Disney fabric a month ago from spoonflower and I’m a little excited to wear these masks, haha.


----------



## stephk1981

I'm sure many people took the survey about safety measures that was emailed. For every family that won't return to Disney if a mask is required, there will be a family that WILL go because masks are required. Everyone has different views.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

DGsAtBLT said:


> That made me tear up. I know it's Shanghai and the US parks will likely look at least a bit different, but it's surreal.
> 
> To move away from masks for a sec, an interesting, although small portion, is the merchandise bit. I know there has been conversation about that and people had said this fell under Disney not being able to control everything, but that video mentioned to please only touch merchandise you actually intend to purchase. So not hugging a bunch of stuffed animals, taking pictures with them, trying on hats, etc. I hope they adopt that in the US parks.


Our grocery stores ask you to not touch unless you’re going to buy, so I bet this is something they do in WDW too. I thought the ride queues were interesting to see!  It looks like, when possible, they’ll rope off alternating parts of the queue to keep distance between groups. I wondered if they’d be able to do that, and was pleasantly surprised at how the video showed it. I’m super sad that we might not have HEA when we reopen, but it makes sense that enforcing social distancing would be extremely difficult for that. 


mshanson3121 said:


> I would still be sanitizing after each ride. I just wouldn't be ruining my skin.
> 
> But in all seriousness, given all the known issues with excessive hand sanitizer usage, hand wash stations with regular (not antibacterial) soap would be much better, but I realize that's just not practical at Disney.


They actually set up hand wash stations throughout the parks before they closed, and already said they’ll be leaving them for the time being. Hand washing dries out my hands too so out of habit from work I always carry a small bottle of lotion with me. It makes a big difference.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> Wish I could read that. Did Shanghai (the city) lift the wear a mask requirement? Otherwise I don’t see how Disney can.


The original person who posted the tweet has clarified that it’s the city that’s modifying (but not removing) the face mask policy. So I don’t think it’ll affect SDL, at least not yet.


----------



## zumfelde

Disney should start offering refunds for dated tickets instead of just extending them if they are going to require mask.


----------



## BryGuy415

zumfelde said:


> Disney should start offering refunds for dated tickets instead of just extending them if they are going to require mask.



I purchased tickets a few days ago for my trip in July...The CM seemed to be very repetitive about how "so far they've been really flexible with tickets" but to "just remember that...." and would go on and state his spiel about non-refundable and difference in ticket prices if you change a date, etc.  I really got the impression they're holding firm on their policies with tickets and refunds no matter the circumstance when they open.


----------



## cakebaker

zumfelde said:


> Disney should start offering refunds for dated tickets instead of just extending them if they are going to require mask.



I don't think anyone thinks that required masks, IF they require them at all, is going to be permanent. I expect it to be in the opening phases at most.


----------



## LSUmiss

stephk1981 said:


> I'm sure many people took the survey about safety measures that was emailed. For every family that won't return to Disney if a mask is required, there will be a family that WILL go because masks are required. Everyone has different views.


Disney didn’t issue surveys that I’m aware of.
ETA: I am genuinely curious who here actually plans to still go & wear a mask? I don’t mean locals. But who plans to spend a lot of $$ & travel & stay for several days & is ok with wearing a mask in the fl heat all day.


----------



## LSUmiss

As far as, Shanghai’s weather being identical. No one is talking about wearing masks today at wdw but in the summer. So, it’s not that bad weather wise right now, but it will get a lot worse in about a month.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t issue surveys that I’m aware of.
> ETA: I am genuinely curious who here actually plans to still go & wear a mask? I don’t mean locals. But who plans to spend a lot of $$ & travel & stay for several days & is ok with wearing a mask in the fl heat all day.


that is the real question
During the task force call a couple of days ago one of the teams did a very small survey of about 65 people, 90% said they are not going out during our phase 1.
They agreed to do a larger group survey to see the responses and I think they are getting something together. We are desperate for Central Florida to reopen because it is affecting so many people financially but it won't matter if people are not willing to go out, in fact it'll be worse. Obviously Disney park reopening won't be until phase 2 or 3 so confidence should be higher, but if mandatory masks is a deal breaker for a lot of people that will be a huge issue


----------



## rteetz

I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> that is the real question
> During the task force call a couple of days ago one of the teams did a very small survey of about 65 people, 90% said they are not going out during our phase 1.
> They agreed to do a larger group survey to see the responses and I think they are getting something together. We are desperate for Central Florida to reopen because it is affecting so many people financially but it won't matter if people are not willing to go out, in fact it'll be worse. Obviously Disney park reopening won't be until phase 2 or 3 so confidence should be higher, but if mandatory masks is a deal breaker for a lot of people that will be a huge issue


will help if in Phase 2 they allow travel from NY, NJ etc


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


This isnt fun for you? lol


----------



## MassJester

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?



Perhaps you could close it down for your birthday, and open it back up after the cake and ice cream?


----------



## Candlelady

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for *my birthday today* it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy Birthday!  Enjoy!


----------



## hertamaniac

woody337 said:


> Disney will survive, but will all the small business owners in orlando? I guess they are small drops and dont matter.......



No they won't.  But, as some of those ancillary businesses around WDW/Uni close, others will open up (perhaps under a restructured or new owner).  I frequent those small businesses in O-town and they are now in a struggle to open without their fiscal anchors like WDW.


----------



## shoreward

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy Birthday, Ryan.  May birthdays are the best.  
​


----------



## stephk1981

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t issue surveys that I’m aware of.
> ETA: I am genuinely curious who here actually plans to still go & wear a mask? I don’t mean locals. But who plans to spend a lot of $$ & travel & stay for several days & is ok with wearing a mask in the fl heat all day.


I had one sent to my email and took it. We will/ would go with masks, but we have already been to the beach with masks on. Granted it is still only May, so not as hot as it will be this summer. Whatever Disney decides to do though in the parks, people will go. Some will want masks, others not.....but it may be a more equal distribution of people wanting each than you might think.
Edited to add, I never thought my DD 2 would keep a mask on, but she did well for our walk on the beach. She even played in the sand no problems. When she asked to take it off, I just told her we had to keep it on. I realize not every 2 year old would be okay with a mask...my DS most likely would not have at her age!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Shanghai Disney sold out the first day tickets in 3 minutes and for the week in a less than an hour per CNBC.


----------



## woody337

Spaceguy55 said:


> Shanghai Disney sold out the first day tickets in 3 minutes and for the week in a less than an hour per CNBC.


I think people are underestimating the demand for Disney to reopen. People will pour into that place.


----------



## tlmadden73

So do we feel that June 1 is too early for WDW to open now after the May 20th announcement for Disney Springs? Is July 1 more feasible now so they have some more time slowly open things like they did in Shanghai?

I mean .. I get Disney wants to open ASAP, I think they are fighting public perception now and making preparations to take a lot of steps to help that perception of being a "safe" place to go.


woody337 said:


> I think people are underestimating the demand for Disney to reopen. People will pour into that place.


That may be one of the main factors they WON'T open "sooner than later". They need to hopefully let the virus take its course more and/or figure out how to limit people (which may be hard with the demand they have). 

Like .. if my trip Mid-June is cancelled .. will I rebook right away for July or August? A lot of people with cancelled trips may.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t issue surveys that I’m aware of.
> ETA: *I am genuinely curious who here actually plans to still go & wear a mask?* I don’t mean locals. But who plans to spend a lot of $$ & travel & stay for several days & is ok with wearing a mask in the fl heat all day.


Me! Would I prefer to not have to wear a face covering? Sure, I would prefer to not have to wear a face covering. But, it's not realistic. There are 25,000 new COVID cases and 2500 new deaths, **DAILY**, in the USA. That is a daily 9-11. There will not be an approved treatment nor a vaccine within the next year or two. The reality is that we either buckle up and accept our responsibility in complying with new safety modifications to limit the spread, or WDW will not be able to open (and I am not just talking about not being able to open in June).

In the big scheme of things, putting a face covering, washing or sanitizing my hands after every ride, complying with distancing measures, and using touchless ordering/payment seems a small sacrifice to open WDW. And this goes for beyond WDW.

And maybe it is because like @MusicalAstronaut, I am in ATL, very near the CDC, and so many people I know are in the healthcare/public health bubble, but face coverings is now part of our lives here. My DH puts on his mask at home, walks to work (in healthcare), spends all day with his mask on, and then walks home, all with his mask on. Last week, it was in the mid-80s here.  Even when it has been hot, it is not an impossible sacrifice.


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> I can tell you for a fact the majority of businesses here in Central Florida will not survive with Disney/Universal closed.



I don't disagree. That's also not what was originally being discussed.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

MassJester said:


> Perhaps you could close it down for your birthday, and open it back up after the cake and ice cream?


And several adult beverages.  We really do appreciate you being a great moderator. We dont make it easy !! Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Jacq7414

I wonder how long wearing a mask will be a thing. Until there’s a treatment that works?


----------



## bakenatj

I would like to make a suggestion to the moderators. Can we get a thread with actual information as it becomes available that is locked so no one can make comments? This is getting hard to sift through the thread to find real information and not just opinions.


----------



## yulilin3

bakenatj said:


> I would like to make a suggestion to the moderators. Can we get a thread with actual information as it becomes available that is locked so no one can make comments? This is getting hard to sift through the thread to find real information and not just opinions.


we have that one on the TPAS board. Page one is kept up with information that Disney released
This is the news and rumors thread so speculation can be shared here


----------



## bakenatj

yulilin3 said:


> we have that one on the TPAS board. Page one is kept up with information that Disney released
> This is the news and rumors thread so speculation can be shared here



Thank you so much, was not aware of that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

vinotinto said:


> Me! Would I prefer to not have to wear a face covering? Sure, I would prefer to not have to wear a face covering. But, it's not realistic. There are 25,000 new COVID cases and 2500 new deaths, **DAILY**, in the USA. That is a daily 9-11. There will not be an approved treatment nor a vaccine within the next year or two. The reality is that we either buckle up and accept our responsibility in complying with new safety modifications to limit the spread, or WDW will not be able to open (and I am not just talking about not being able to open in June).
> 
> In the big scheme of things, putting a face covering, washing or sanitizing my hands after every ride, complying with distancing measures, and using touchless ordering/payment seems a small sacrifice to open WDW. And this goes for beyond WDW.
> 
> And maybe it is because like @MusicalAstronaut, I am in ATL, very near the CDC, and so many people I know are in the healthcare/public health bubble, but face coverings is now part of our lives here. My DH puts on his mask at home, walks to work (in healthcare), spends all day with his mask on, and then walks home, all with his mask on. Last week, it was in the mid-80s here.  Even when it has been hot, it is not an impossible sacrifice.


 this! 100%!


----------



## MrsBooch

mshanson3121 said:


> The US and world will survive without Disney permanently, it's really as simple as that. And they most definitely will survive for a 3-6 month shut down. A Disney shut down, which is what we're discussing, isn't going to collapse the American economy.



so global economics is based largely on confidence of industry strength and confidence of consumer spending. What happens to the confidence of industry strength and consumer spending if Disney World closes permanently? Travel, tourism, airline, local food supply. The CEO of Southwest airlines came out and said that the travel industry is almost totally taking its queue from what Disney does and when Disney opens it acts as a bat signal to everyone, almost psychologically, that it is ok to spend money and travel. It is ok to spend money and do something. 

It may not be the singular event that collapses the economy but i assure you it would be a piece of it. everything is connected.


----------



## BryGuy415

MrsBooch said:


> so global economics is based largely on confidence of industry strength and confidence of consumer spending. What happens to the confidence of industry strength and consumer spending if Disney World closes permanently? Travel, tourism, airline, local food supply. The CEO of Southwest airlines came out and said that the travel industry is almost totally taking its queue from what Disney does and when Disney opens it acts as a bat signal to everyone, almost psychologically, that it is ok to spend money and travel. It is ok to spend money and do something.
> 
> It may not be the singular event that collapses the economy but i assure you it would be a piece of it. everything is connected.



I noticed perhaps the post we're talking about has been deleted...but just to be sure the horse is completely dead...Florida is the 4th largest economy in the US and the 17th largest in the world. If the tourism in Florida ceases to exist it will have a wide spread effect on our country and world.  The truth is we don't know how bad it really could hurt our country because a state economy has never independently collapsed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

vinotinto said:


> Me! Would I prefer to not have to wear a face covering? Sure, I would prefer to not have to wear a face covering. But, it's not realistic. There are 25,000 new COVID cases and 2500 new deaths, **DAILY**, in the USA. That is a daily 9-11. There will not be an approved treatment nor a vaccine within the next year or two. The reality is that we either buckle up and accept our responsibility in complying with new safety modifications to limit the spread, or WDW will not be able to open (and I am not just talking about not being able to open in June).
> 
> In the big scheme of things, putting a face covering, washing or sanitizing my hands after every ride, complying with distancing measures, and using touchless ordering/payment seems a small sacrifice to open WDW. And this goes for beyond WDW.
> 
> And maybe it is because like @MusicalAstronaut, I am in ATL, very near the CDC, and so many people I know are in the healthcare/public health bubble, but face coverings is now part of our lives here. My DH puts on his mask at home, walks to work (in healthcare), spends all day with his mask on, and then walks home, all with his mask on. Last week, it was in the mid-80s here.  Even when it has been hot, it is not an impossible sacrifice.



This is exactly it.

For all the people who have been adamant Disney should be opening sooner than later, that they can’t wait for some benchmark in this pandemic, that we can’t “live in fear”, that we have to be responsible as individuals, welcome to exactly what you wanted! 

I’m not going to lie it’s been really frustrating to see the conversation somewhat shift to how to get around wearing the mask, who doesn’t have to, and why they shouldn’t do this (more so than was talked about before) after we’ve had hundreds of pages talking about just wanting Disney to open ASAP and doing what they have to do to be there. 

There’s a trade off. The earlier they open the less “normal” it’s going to be at first, assuming they act cautiously which I’m pleased to see they seem to be.


----------



## mshanson3121

BryGuy415 said:


> I noticed perhaps the post we're talking about has been deleted...but just to be sure the horse it completely dead...Florida is the 4th largest economy in the US and the 17th largest in the world. If the tourism in Florida ceases to exist it will have a wide spread effect on our country and world.  The truth is we don't know how bad it really could hurt our country because a state economy has never independently collapsed.



Definitely agree, if tourism wholly ceased to exist. And yet, as hard as it is to believe, there is tourism and an entire economy that does and will continue to exist in Florida, beyond Disney.


----------



## Aurora0427

Never mind. I broke my internal promise to never mention the m word again on this board.


----------



## helloconnie

Official Word from Disney on The Disney Blog...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/

Disney Springs to begin phased reopening on May 20.  Parks and resorts will remain closed.   This does not bode well for a June 1 park opening.

Also states face coverings for both cast members and guests, limited capacity, and increased cleaning.


----------



## Eric Smith

stephk1981 said:


> I'm sure many people took the survey about safety measures that was emailed. For every family that won't return to Disney if a mask is required, there will be a family that WILL go because masks are required. Everyone has different views.


I feel like the group that won't go if masks are required is much larger than the group that won't go if masks aren't required.   That seems to be the general sentiment based on this thread.  I don't think I've seen anyone say they wont' go back if Disney doesn't require everyone to wear masks, I have seen plenty of people say that they won't go if masks are required.  I'm not saying either side is right or wrong.


----------



## Music City Mama

tlmadden73 said:


> So do we feel that June 1 is too early for WDW to open now after the May 20th announcement for Disney Springs? Is July 1 more feasible now so they have some more time slowly open things like they did in Shanghai?



Good question -- I've been thinking about this myself. My initial thought was that they'd open the third-party operator restaurants/stores and see how that went before opening the Disney-owned restaurants/stores. Then they'd wait to see how that went before making announcements on the resorts and/or parks. 

But the more I thought about it, it occurred to me, that if the third-party operators don't even open until 5/20 (which is almost 2 weeks away), I don't see them waiting to see what happens with that before other announcements are made. I wouldn't be surprised if next week they announce Disney-owned restaurants/stores will open in DS a week after the third-party ones. I guess my point is that I don't think they'll do one thing and then take a "wait and see approach" -- I think they already know what their timeline is -- they just haven't shared that publicly. 

IMO, I don't think they'll open the parks by June 1st, but I think before the end of June is plausible.


----------



## cakebaker

Aurora0427 said:


> I wore TWO masks to the grocery store yesterday, sneezed in my car, and felt the sneeze on my hands on the steering wheel. Through two masks. Masks just don’t work. It gives other people the illusion of safety, and puts the wearer at greater risk for cross contamination. But Disney will probably require them because well.....



You may have felt the sneeze, but I promise you it didn’t spread as far as it would have without it. Masks help, they lessen the spread, reduce the risk.


----------



## Farro

Aurora0427 said:


> I wore TWO masks to the grocery store yesterday, sneezed in my car, and felt the sneeze on my hands on the steering wheel. Through two masks. Masks just don’t work. It gives other people the illusion of safety, and puts the wearer at greater risk for cross contamination. But Disney will probably require them because well.....



PSA - You should sneeze into your elbow. All the time.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> that is the real question
> During the task force call a couple of days ago one of the teams did a very small survey of about 65 people, 90% said they are not going out during our phase 1.
> They agreed to do a larger group survey to see the responses and I think they are getting something together. We are desperate for Central Florida to reopen because it is affecting so many people financially but it won't matter if people are not willing to go out, in fact it'll be worse. Obviously Disney park reopening won't be until phase 2 or 3 so confidence should be higher, but if mandatory masks is a deal breaker for a lot of people that will be a huge issue


Almost all posters think Disney will be all but restricing parks to resort guests only.  I'm assuming Universal will be similar.  Maybe the parks will be closed due to reduced capacity during, or shortly after, early admission for hotel guests.
The lack of mandatory masks might be a deal breaker for me. Let's look at Disney's options.  Wait until their is great treatment of vaccine.  Probably not a good option.
Strictly enforce 6 foot distance.  That suggests many indoor attractions will have to be so spaced out as to not being worth it to open.  How many guests in the stretch room? Almost any indoor attraction will have issues.  Probably not a great option.  Mandatory mask, at least for indoor attractions sounds like the best option.



woody337 said:


> I think people are underestimating the demand for Disney to reopen. People will pour into that place.


I think posters on Disney fan boards are overestimating the demand.  Some guests have economic issues.  Some guests will have issues getting time off. Some guests will wait until "modifications" are removed or liberalized.  I suspect many members of DIS take as many trips to WDW in a year as the average family does in their lifetime.  Those guests are more likely to wait until parades and night shows are running.


----------



## BryGuy415

mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely agree, if tourism wholly ceased to exist. And yet, as hard as it is to believe, there is tourism and an entire economy that does and will continue to exist in Florida, beyond Disney.



Theme park tourism accounts for:  $75.2 billion in annual economic impact for Central Florida.  This includes generating impact in $3.34 billion for education and health care.  Can we even fathom what that would do long term to a society?

Theme park tourism accounts for more than 463,000 jobs in Florida.

I think the general issue with your OP is your seemingly apathetic appreciation for what theme park tourism really does for the economy. 

https://www.bizjournals.com/orlando...loser-look-at-orlandos-tourism-impact-on.html


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely agree, if tourism wholly ceased to exist. And yet, as hard as it is to believe, there is tourism and an entire economy that does and will continue to exist in Florida, beyond Disney.


look at it this way, think of a pyramid
the base is Disney, followed by Universal and Sea World.
The rest, upper parts of the pyramid are hotel chains, smaller hotels, vacation rentals, car rentals, airlines, big gift shops, small gift shops,restaurants etc, at the very top is mom and pop stores of all kinds
Take away the base and what happens?
Sure Florida has other industries but the biggest one is without a doubt Disney/Universal


----------



## vinotinto

Aurora0427 said:


> I wore TWO masks to the grocery store yesterday, sneezed in my car, and felt the sneeze on my hands on the steering wheel. Through two masks. Masks just don’t work. It gives other people the illusion of safety, and puts the wearer at greater risk for cross contamination. But Disney will probably require them because well.....


But face coverings reduce the distance the droplets travel. So, someone a foot away from you would have had more droplets reach them than someone 6 feet from you

And it’s about having multiple measures in place. A face covering on its own won’t be as effective as having the face covering, distancing measures, and hand washing and sanitizing. All together.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> look at it this way, think of a pyramid
> the base is Disney, followed by Universal and Sea World.
> The rest, upper parts of the pyramid are hotel chains, smaller hotels, vacation rentals, car rentals, airlines, big gift shops, small gift shops,restaurants etc, at the very top is mom and pop stores of all kinds
> Take away the base and what happens?
> Sure Florida has other industries but the biggest one is without a doubt Disney/Universal


Florida also relies on tourism for a large portion of their tax income.  If the parks were to be closed for a lot longer, the state would be in serious financial trouble.  I believe Disney is under a ton of pressure from the state to reopen as soon as possible.


----------



## jade1

jade1 said:


> Yea I meant the constant "I don't think it will open until" and "I think it will open because" type stuff.
> 
> It's obviously a moving target,* but actual updates will/do happen.
> 
> There will be an official open date from Disney, *



There ya go, Parks will follow.



yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/disney-springs-begins-phased-reopening-on-may-20/


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy birthday!


----------



## helloconnie

woody337 said:


> I think people are underestimating the demand for Disney to reopen. People will pour into that place.



While the Disney Fan community will go no matter what, I think the general public will be very leery.  Recent polls show the vast majority of Americans still plan to stay at home while reopening is underway.  When the infected/death rates start to rise, this fear will only grow.  Second, as of this morning, 14.7% of Americans are unemployed.  That is depression era numbers.  That means a lot of people no longer have the disposable income to spend on any type of vacation, much less an expensive one like Disney.


----------



## Aurora0427

Farro said:


> PSA - You should sneeze into your elbow. All the time.



I was driving in my car. I have allergies. Sanitized everything when I got home. It’s fine. Would never just let one loose in public. Come on now.


----------



## tink2424

Not Disney but I have a trip booked (booked in October of 2019) to Europe to go to Europa Park & Efteling in September/October 2020.  I just saw that Europa Park (similar to EPCOT & located in Germany) is opening May 29th.  They are employing some of the same operational changes that Shanghai is employing.  From the Europa Park website:

Dear guests and friends of Europa-Park and Rulantica,
*from 29.05.2020, Europa-Park will be open again for you!*
The *six themed hotels, the Camp Resort as well as Europa-Park Camping will also be welcoming you from 29.05.2020*.
The *hotel restaurants will be re-opened step-by-step from 18.05.2020*, beginning with the outside areas only. Only the water world Rulantica will remain closed until further notice.
We welcome the national easing of Coronavirus related restrictions announced by the Baden-Württemberg government on 6th May 2020 and have been intensively preparing for a re-opening of Europa-Park, our accommodation offering and the gastronomy, in close cooperation with the authorities.
Health and safety of our guests and employees have always been our highest priority. It is our goal that you continue to feel safe and comfortable when visiting us. We have therefore decided to start the season with a limited number of visitors from 29.05.2020. We will be offering *date-specifiy tickets for the 2020 summer season from 13.05.2020 via our online ticket shop.* Our park area is large and spacious which means there is enough space for all visitors and employees to keep the mandatory minimum distance.
We kindly ask you, dear guests, to observe the manditory minimum distance as well as the additional hygiene requirements which apply until further notice at Europa-Park.
We look forward to also welcoming our international guests as soon as travel from and to our neighbouring countries is possible again.

So this could give more insight to what WDW will do and I would think Disney would watch how things go at Europa Park as it is one of the biggest theme parks in Europe.  

Food for thought!


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?



Quite the optimist over here... 

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mattpeto

Is there a separate thread for mask discussion?  I'd like to see that discussion land somewhere else, like forever.


----------



## LSUmiss

stephk1981 said:


> I had one sent to my email and took it. We will/ would go with masks, but we have already been to the beach with masks on. Granted it is still only May, so not as hot as it will be this summer. Whatever Disney decides to do though in the parks, people will go. Some will want masks, others not.....but it may be a more equal distribution of people wanting each than you might think.
> Edited to add, I never thought my DD 2 would keep a mask on, but she did well for our walk on the beach. She even played in the sand no problems. When she asked to take it off, I just told her we had to keep it on. I realize not every 2 year old would be okay with a mask...my DS most likely would not have at her age!


I hope they send surveys out to ppl who actually have trips booked in June, July & Aug not just random surveys out to random ppl who are have no intention of going but want to feel good about their self-righteousness & vote for what other ppl should be doing when it really doesn’t affect them.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

mshanson3121 said:


> One thing that stands out to me - sanitizing your hands after every ride? My hands would be wrecked by the end of the day. I'd be more likely to wear gloves.


I would plan on enough gloves to change after every ride not one pair for the day


----------



## yulilin3

Betty Rohrer said:


> I would plan on enough gloves to change after every ride not one pair for the day


you can sanitize the gloves just the same, after every ride


----------



## tlmadden73

I unfortunately feel that date-specific tickets may become the industry standard for theme parks going forward because of this. 

Positives and negatives to that of course, the positive being that this helps the parks control capacity more than ever could before. 
The negative being, that parks will reduce their employees as LOW as possible to meet that capacity. 

A positive for WDW .. I could see date-specific tickets eliminating the need for 8:00 AM Boarding Groups at DHS. If you have to specify what park you are going to ahead of time, they could just let everyone grab a boarding group without actually being in the park.  If you have a valid ticket to DHS for that morning, you can get a boarding group .. no matter when you plan on walking through the gate.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> Is there a separate thread for mask discussion?  I'd like to see that discussion land somewhere else, like forever.



I mean I know people don’t like it because it’s so polarizing and makes for lots of back and forth, but the fact that they have required them and conversation surrounding that is more relevant to WDW’s opening (and not speculative too) than probably 90% of the conversation here.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Is there a separate thread for mask discussion?  I'd like to see that discussion land somewhere else, like forever.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-feel-about-wearing-a-mask-at-disney-parks.3801147/


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> you can sanitize the gloves just the same, after every ride


How do the latex gloves stand up to hand sanitizer? I've always wondered if it break the latex down.


----------



## mshanson3121

tlmadden73 said:


> I unfortunately feel that date-specific tickets may become the industry standard for theme parks going forward because of this.
> 
> Positives and negatives to that of course, the positive being that this helps the parks control capacity more than ever could before.
> The negative being, that parks will reduce their employees as LOW as possible to meet that capacity.
> 
> A positive for WDW .. I could see date-specific tickets eliminating the need for 8:00 AM Boarding Groups at DHS. If you have to specify what park you are going to ahead of time, they could just let everyone grab a boarding group without actually being in the park.  If you have a valid ticket to DHS for that morning, you can get a boarding group .. no matter when you plan on walking through the gate.



See to me, the date specific thing doesn't really bother me that much. It really isn't that different from what we already had to do - choose a specific park 2 months in advance for a specific day, in order to book FP+.


----------



## LSUmiss

Aurora0427 said:


> Never mind. I broke my internal promise to never mention the m word again on this board.


That’s part of my concern too. I do not touch my face while out. At all. If I have to wear a mask in the fl heat, I’ll have to touch my face constantly to adjust it with the sweat. I also wonder how even less effective they are when wet with sweat. Dh sweats way more than me in the heat so his will be soaked by the time we get down Main Street. In the Shanghai video, another thing that stood out to me was that it showed mostly young adults in the parks. I wonder if that’s the typical demographic there or just who they used to shoot the video.  I didn’t see any families in the video.


----------



## michellej47

I'd say no gloves due to waste, but have hand sanitizer or portable washing stations at every ride exit.  Have signs reminding people not to touch their face and to clean their hands after every ride (you would hope that they wouldn't need signs, but......).  Just having it on your hands for a few minutes won't give you the virus as long as you don't put your hands in your mouth or nose or ears before you wash them.  I know that will be very hard with small kids.  If my kids were small, I'd probably cancel our late June trip.

Edited to add:  And if you required guests to sanitize prior to getting on the ride, like they do at the frozen yogurt places where you serve yourself, you are cutting down on the risk even more.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> I unfortunately feel that date-specific tickets may become the industry standard for theme parks going forward because of this.
> 
> Positives and negatives to that of course, the positive being that this helps the parks control capacity more than ever could before.
> The negative being, that parks will reduce their employees as LOW as possible to meet that capacity.
> 
> A positive for WDW .. I could see date-specific tickets eliminating the need for 8:00 AM Boarding Groups at DHS. If you have to specify what park you are going to ahead of time, they could just let everyone grab a boarding group without actually being in the park.  If you have a valid ticket to DHS for that morning, you can get a boarding group .. no matter when you plan on walking through the gate.





mshanson3121 said:


> See to me, the date specific thing doesn't really bother me that much. It really isn't that different from what we already had to do - choose a specific park 2 months in advance for a specific day, in order to book FP+.



For us that would completely change the way we tour.

We always go to different parks during day/evening. Sometimes we wake up and whichever park bus shows up first, we go. Love going to Epcot at night just for dinner.

I don't know if we had to pick one park for each day...I'm not sure we would enjoy going to Disney as much.

I hope it doesn't go that way, at least not permanently. I'd choose masks over that...


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Since this is speculation, how did Florida tourism survive before 1971?


Cemtral Florida's main business was cattle raising back then, although Gatorland, Weeki Wachee springs did exisst, but people didn't come to Central Florida for tourism, mostly the coasts for the beaches


woody337 said:


> How do the latex gloves stand up to hand sanitizer? I've always wondered if it break the latex down.


I used the blue ones and they hold up fine with hand washing or sanitizer.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> For us that would completely change the way we tour.
> 
> We always go to different parks during day/evening. Sometimes we wake up and whichever park bus shows up first, we go. Love going to Epcot at night just for dinner.
> 
> I don't know if we had to pick one park for each day...I'm not sure we would enjoy going to Disney as much.
> 
> I hope it doesn't go that way, at least not permanently. I'd choose masks over that...



That's true. We're not hoppers, so it's not a big deal to us, but it would definitely affect those who like to do so. Especially when you're trying to navigate the party season (if, hypothetically, dated tickets becomes a permanent thing).


----------



## tlmadden73

mshanson3121 said:


> See to me, the date specific thing doesn't really bother me that much. It really isn't that different from what we already had to do - choose a specific park 2 months in advance for a specific day, in order to book FP+.


Oh I agree .. we are pretty much forced to do it now anyway 180 days in advance if you want to eat at sit-down restaurants. 

But I am sure Disney .. (like they do now with the flexible date tickets) would just increase the cost of hoppers and let people continue to go wherever they want ... for a price.


----------



## Jrb1979

The reason I have been saying it's too early to open Disney and theme parks in general is cause of people. A lot of people are already ignoring physical distancing or wearing masks. Imagine when Disney opens, within a week people will go back to ignoring the rules the Mouse put out. 

I'm not saying we should stay home til a vaccine comes but it would help if people would continue practicing physical distancing.


----------



## mattpeto

The updates about mask, sanitizers are helpful.  

It's just I regret endless pages of it, when I expect so much more from this thread.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> The reason I have been saying it's too early to open Disney and theme parks in general is cause of people. A lot of people are already ignoring physical distancing or wearing masks. Imagine when Disney opens, within a week people will go back to ignoring the rules the Mouse put out.
> 
> I'm not saying we should stay home til a vaccine comes but it would help if people would continue practicing physical distancing.



And to bring it back to the economic impacts of Disney conversation for second, when saying they’re the backbone of the central Florida economy (which I agree, they are), it would naturally follow that major spread within their resort goes way past someone’s own personal risk and can have a major impact on Orlando, Florida, and even other pockets around the country.

Required masks at DS at first is a good sign, as it says to me they are willing to go against popular opinion for safety. I hope when it opens they show us that they are also willing to enforce this.


----------



## LSUmiss

Lewisc said:


> Almost all posters think Disney will be all but restricing parks to resort guests only.  I'm assuming Universal will be similar.  Maybe the parks will be closed due to reduced capacity during, or shortly after, early admission for hotel guests.
> The lack of mandatory masks might be a deal breaker for me. Let's look at Disney's options.  Wait until their is great treatment of vaccine.  Probably not a good option.
> Strictly enforce 6 foot distance.  That suggests many indoor attractions will have to be so spaced out as to not being worth it to open.  How many guests in the stretch room? Almost any indoor attraction will have issues.  Probably not a great option.  Mandatory mask, at least for indoor attractions sounds like the best option.
> 
> 
> I think posters on Disney fan boards are overestimating the demand.  Some guests have economic issues.  Some guests will have issues getting time off. Some guests will wait until "modifications" are removed or liberalized.  I suspect many members of DIS take as many trips to WDW in a year as the average family does in their lifetime.  Those guests are more likely to wait until parades and night shows are running.


I would be fine & think it’s a great idea to require masks indoors & on transportation. But not outside. That’s absurd.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> you can sanitize the gloves just the same, after every ride


in my area many say just wear gloves not worries about it getting on your hands but when out they just wear the same pair of gloves at all their stops that trip


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy  Birthday!!! try to enjoy your day


----------



## Betty Rohrer

woody337 said:


> How do the latex gloves stand up to hand sanitizer? I've always wondered if it break the latex down.


please consider using nonlatex gloves as many including my self if I would touch something you had touched even with gloves on then touched say my arm I would break out in hive. which with everything going could end up bad


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

rteetz said:


>



Doesn't it seem that Disney is just following city and county regulations as far as masks go?  Shanghai required them, so Disney required them.  Orange County requires them now (as of last Friday) for guests and customers if they can't stay six feet away, so Disney requires them at Disney Springs. 

It would make sense that if Shanghai eases their requirement for masks, then Disney will soon follow.  Same in Orange County.  It makes sense that if Orange County does not require guests to wear masks in theme parks, Disney will not require masks at the theme parks.  Didn't Orange County theme park guidelines say masks are recommended but not required?

Right now, Disney has not had to make its own decisions regarding masks. They've just followed the requirements of the places where they are located.  I'd be surprised if they want any more restrictions on guests (i.e., on their own income) than they are required to place.

And Happy Birthday!  Thanks for all you do for these boards.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

LSUmiss said:


> Disney didn’t issue surveys that I’m aware of.
> ETA: I am genuinely curious who here actually plans to still go & wear a mask? I don’t mean locals. But who plans to spend a lot of $$ & travel & stay for several days & is ok with wearing a mask in the fl heat all day.


 
*How do you feel about wearing a mask at Disney parks?*


Thread starter            jmstroud 
Start date            Wednesday at 9:29 AM 
 

*How do you feel about wearing a mask while at a Disney Park?  *
*If wearing a mask means the parks can open sooner, I'll wear one.  I just want to be able to go!*
Votes: 112 52.1%                                                                                                                                             
*Wearing masks would detract from the Disney experience I love so much!  I won't go if I have to mask*
Votes: 103 47.9%    

Total voters                            215


----------



## Halloweenqueen

My family would obey any requirements. So many will not. We live in an atmosphere where some are mocking those who take precautions and will flaunt not following the rules. This is the reality. Maybe I’ve lost faith in my fellow humans. I can see many fiddling with their mask throughout the day, lowering it as the blast Zs in Buzz, breathing on those blasters for the next person to handle, and the next, etc. There are so many occurrences of bad behavior without covid. Sorry, just too many with a “me first” attitude when it comes to Disney. It will be a very melancholy or hostile atmosphere for awhile.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-feel-about-wearing-a-mask-at-disney-parks.3801147/


No wonder it’s such a hot topic. Looks to be almost 50/50 so far.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> No wonder it’s such a hot topic. Looks to be almost 50/50 so far.




And we are a tiny fraction of Disney guests. It will definitely be interesting to see what actually happens when the parks open.


----------



## tink2424

JaNelson38 said:


> Serious question here....and I'm not saying you're right or wrong or anyone else who shares a similar opinion as you posted.  But this is a point of view I'm hearing a lot.  And for those with this opinion regarding Disney - or any other business for that matter - this is a question that needs to be answered.  I'll try to ask it below the best I can:
> 
> There's not going to be a vaccine for this until - at the soonest - next year.  POTUS an others seem very optimistic and that is great, but the facts are that any vaccine for anything hasn't been developed in less than 2 years.  Facts are, there may never be a vaccine; a lot of people are taking for granted that we will have one.  While some treatments look promising, there may never be a treatment that drastically reduces the effects of this virus.  We as a country have succeeded in what the stated, original goal for all of these shutdowns, lockdowns, etc was - not overwhelming the hospitals with a severe initial spike they could not handle.  There was never a goal of eradicating this virus, because that's simply not possible, as we have found out in this country over the past two months.  So, the question is: what is the point of "waiting" to re-open?  What is going to change between, say, June 1 or June 30?  Nothing.  There still won't be a vaccine.  If the protocols that would be in place on June 30 wouldn't change from what would be in place a month earlier, and Disney feels they are safe enough to re-open and they have the capability to open, then what is the point of waiting?
> 
> And I'm not arguing that Disney should or shouldn't be open.  But the reason why a question like this needs to be answered by those who share this opinion is because millions of people - and Disney employees are included - have no job right now because of this.  There are consequences to decisions like, "Well, lets just wait a little longer to re-open..."  And the longer that takes, the more permanent some of these decisions become.  We as a society continue to try and come up with a perfect solution for a problem where there is no perfect solution.  Its an illness...that's the bottom line.  Just like all of the other illnesses out there.  Some are affected worse than others, just like all the other illnesses out there.  Some die from it, just like all the other illnesses out there.  I'm of the opinion that we need to learn to LIVE WITH this disease, just like all the others.  Because the longer we put that off, the longer it takes for us to actually learn the information that so many want to know about it.
> 
> Its clear Disney is taking the steps to re-open at some point in the very near future with yesterday's announcement of DS re-opening.  In my view, that should be supported.  And we need to hope that it will be successful.  Disney can take the lead in helping our country heal, move forward, and learn to live with this disease.  Its a tremendous opportunity that should be supported, no matter whether anyone thinks its "too early" or not.  Because if Disney shows they can do it at their parks, it can be done across the country in every other walk of life.
> 
> I pray it works.  I pray it all goes according to plan.  Because we're at a tipping point in our country right now.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I LOVE this!!  I think so many people feel this way.  I would love real solutions to allow people to start to get back to a "normal" way of life.  I already see myself and others are fatiguing to the heightened vigilance that you need in public.  It would be great to have real guidelines and plans moving forward.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?


Happy Birthday Ryan!  @rteetz


----------



## Jrb1979

Halloweenqueen said:


> My family would obey any requirements. So many will not. We live in an atmosphere where some are mocking those who take precautions and will flaunt not following the rules. This is the reality. Maybe I’ve lost faith in my fellow humans. I can see many fiddling with their mask throughout the day, lowering it as the blast Zs in Buzz, breathing on those blasters for the next person to handle, and the next, etc. There are so many occurrences of bad behavior without covid. Sorry, just too many with a “me first” attitude when it comes to Disney. It will be a very melancholy or hostile atmosphere for awhile.


Exactly. People can't even follow the simple guideline of staying 6 ft apart. That's the easiest part.


----------



## Jrb1979

tink2424 said:


> I LOVE this!!  I think so many people feel this way.  I would love real solutions to allow people to start to get back to a "normal" way of life.  I already see myself and others are fatiguing to the heightened vigilance that you need in public.  It would be great to have real guidelines and plans moving forward.


Til there is a cure or vaccine this is the normal. Physical distancing will be in place. Disney included. Its really not hard to stay 6 ft apart.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

LSUmiss said:


> No wonder it’s such a hot topic. Looks to be almost 50/50 so far.


I voted earlier this week and am in the no-mask group because I know how hot and miserable a mask in FL heat and humidity will be (live in similar climate), and that is not my idea of a fun vacation.  However, Disney appears to have found its 50%, and I hope everyone who goes has a great time and stays safe!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Europa Park reopening May 29

https://www.europapark.de/en/info/all-information-regarding-re-opening


----------



## yulilin3

Toilet paper and snoopy face mask cakes at Knotss Berry Farms (please lets not go into an argument about how all of them are constantly touching their masks) I forget who said we might see a mask specialty cupcake at WDW lol


----------



## Tjddis

Jrb1979 said:


> The reason I have been saying it's too early to open Disney and theme parks in general is cause of people. A lot of people are already ignoring physical distancing or wearing masks. Imagine when Disney opens, within a week people will go back to ignoring the rules the Mouse put out.
> 
> I'm not saying we should stay home til a vaccine comes but it would help if people would continue practicing physical distancing.


Frankly that is a big reason I would not go during phase 1.  Wife and I went to supermarket today and it was shocking.  No physical distancing, masks not covering anything, people touching everything.  No everybody of course but enough.  I’m sure WDW would do their best, but I see it as a major source of tension that will cause issues between guests and drive my enjoyment level down


----------



## tink2424

Jrb1979 said:


> Til there is a cure or vaccine this is the normal. Physical distancing will be in place. Disney included. Its really not hard to stay 6 ft apart.



Maybe (I don't think this will be the new normal for long but we can disagree about that)...  However if this is the new normal why can't we open more things up?  Like the OP that I quoted what exactly are we waiting for?  It is a serious question that I haven't seen answered.  Waiting for a cure or a vaccine will definitely take too long.  

Then if you want to go by the federal guidelines most states aren't following that either...  So what exactly are we all looking for?  It is a genuine question.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Toilet paper and snoopy face mask cakes at Knotss Berry Farms (please lets not go into an argument about how all of them are constantly touching their masks) I forget who said we might see a mask specialty cupcake at WDW lol



I watched FB and Adam the Woo’s videos yesterday. I was surprised to see they were allowed inside the restaurant to order food. The toilet paper cakes were amazing, and look rather delicious


----------



## tink2424

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Europa Park reopening May 29
> 
> https://www.europapark.de/en/info/all-information-regarding-re-opening



I posted this a little while back too...  I"m supposed to be going late September so I will definitely be watching to see how the summer goes.  Obviously it will also depend if they let me in the country... 

I do think this will be a good idea of how opening WDW will go and if it will cause the disease to spread.  Their park is very similar to WDW.


----------



## Jrb1979

tink2424 said:


> Maybe (I don't think this will be the new normal for long but we can disagree about that)...  However if this is the new normal why can't we open more things up?  Like the OP that I quoted what exactly are we waiting for?  It is a serious question that I haven't seen answered.  Waiting for a cure or a vaccine will definitely take too long.
> 
> Then if you want to go by the federal guidelines most states aren't following that either...  So what exactly are we all looking for?  It is a genuine question.


I think a lot of businesses are some what afraid of the consequences if they do open now. People can't follow physical distancing now. You add in a bunch of people at a theme park not doing and the chance of a outbreak goes up. This is now on us to work together to life back to somewhat normal by physical distancing. We have seen that a lot can't and that is why theme parks are taking their time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tink2424 said:


> Maybe (I don't think this will be the new normal for long but we can disagree about that)...  However if this is the new normal why can't we open more things up?  Like the OP that I quoted what exactly are we waiting for?  It is a serious question that I haven't seen answered.  Waiting for a cure or a vaccine will definitely take too long.
> 
> Then if you want to go by the federal guidelines most states aren't following that either...  So what exactly are we all looking for?  It is a genuine question.



To answer your question about why more can’t open all at once, a slow and steady opening is easier to monitor the impacts of and also easier to roll back if it proves to spike numbers too high in an area. 

I don’t know exactly what the benchmark is for allowing openings. I know here they are allowing more places to open than are willing, places are waiting until they have proper PPE and training in place to keep their employees safe.


----------



## wallawallakids

rteetz said:


> I think if there is one thing I want for my birthday today it’s to not have to deal with this thread constantly. Can we not go into politics and all that?



Happy birthday!!  I hope you get lunch.    (And a lot of cake.)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Boy a miss the days when the big debate was ac in the Skyliner. Lol.



I’m thinking they’ll be some transport drama to come once the parks open, don’t you worry!


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> Toilet paper and snoopy face mask cakes at Knotss Berry Farms (please lets not go into an argument about how all of them are constantly touching their masks) I forget who said we might see a mask specialty cupcake at WDW lol



Haha, I love it. I mean seriously, you might as well make the most of the situation and have some fun with it!


----------



## jerry557

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/08/tickets-to-a-reopened-shanghai-disney-sell-out-within-minutes/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

ScubaCat said:


> I'm definitely not in the "masks violate muh constusional rites" group, but it's kind of hot and uncomfortable just wearing one at the grocery store. I'm surprised they don't make it an indoor only rule. I'd be ok to flip it on when I go into a shop or indoor attraction, but in 90 degree heat? I can barely tolerate AK half the time *without* a mask. With a mask, I'd need a paramedic following me for when I pass out. (good news is they won't have to wait long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we're dealing with....



They might make it an indoor only rule. I don’t think we really know what it will look like in practice. We don’t even know if masks will be required by the time the parks open.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

EveDallas said:


> You really think Disney is going to kick people out if they have a medical reason for not wearing a mask? Not happening.



Yes I do. Because if you have a medical reason that a mask affects you that bad, you shouldn’t be going to these places until it’s safe and masks aren’t needed anyway.


----------



## LSUmiss

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Doesn't it seem that Disney is just following city and county regulations as far as masks go?  Shanghai required them, so Disney required them.  Orange County requires them now (as of last Friday) for guests and customers if they can't stay six feet away, so Disney requires them at Disney Springs.
> 
> It would make sense that if Shanghai eases their requirement for masks, then Disney will soon follow.  Same in Orange County.  It makes sense that if Orange County does not require guests to wear masks in theme parks, Disney will not require masks at the theme parks.  Didn't Orange County theme park guidelines say masks are recommended but not required?
> 
> Right now, Disney has not had to make its own decisions regarding masks. They've just followed the requirements of the places where they are located.  I'd be surprised if they want any more restrictions on guests (i.e., on their own income) than they are required to place.
> 
> And Happy Birthday!  Thanks for all you do for these boards.


I didn’t realize this about OC. I don’t think wdw has a choice then. Maybe “appropriate face coverings” will also end up being when appropriate. Disney could have been much more firm & explicit. But said vague things like “appropriate” & “according to government regulations” etc.


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/08/tickets-to-a-reopened-shanghai-disney-sell-out-within-minutes/


Same thing will happen here


----------



## EveDallas

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yes I do. Because if you have a medical reason that a mask affects you that bad, you shouldn’t be going to these places until it’s safe and masks aren’t needed anyway.



Let's see who's right. Time will tell.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/08/tickets-to-a-reopened-shanghai-disney-sell-out-within-minutes/




Important to note this was "well below the approved capacity."


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> The same can really be said for most places. Tourism in general never used to be the main economic factor for most places. Tourism just wasn't then what it is today. It's exploded globally. As far as Florida is concerned, while the growth of the tourism industry there is definitely in part attributed to Disney, there are many other players and factors, too.


 Biggest factor was air conditioning and South Florida beaches early on


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@rteetz 

Happy BirthdayRyan!!


----------



## jade1

Tjddis said:


> I stayed clear of those I could and finished my business as quickly and efficiently as possible and got out.  I even asked a few people to please back up.  But there is a huge difference between getting needed supplies for my children and paying to be in an amusement park...if you were inferring some connection between my desire to avoid WDW for now and my grocery shopping.



Nope, totally agreeing with you. 

Although we have have tons of grocery delivery services and also do not shop together like you did. 

We have the exact same thing here, as they will with WDW. 

My guess is concerned folks will stay away.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> Exactly. People can't even follow the simple guideline of staying 6 ft apart. That's the easiest part.


I actually think the masks contribute to that problem. Ppl are stupid. They think the masks protect them. I feel like I’ll be fine in Disney b/c going to Walmart is ridiculous. So if I can survive that, I can survive anything.  Ppl have on the masks everywhere & then stand on top you.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Same thing will happen here


how will they take into account the tickets already purchased?  example I am going in late August but bought my park hoppers months ago..


----------



## LSUmiss

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I voted earlier this week and am in the no-mask group because I know how hot and miserable a mask in FL heat and humidity will be (live in similar climate), and that is not my idea of a fun vacation.  However, Disney appears to have found its 50%, and I hope everyone who goes has a great time and stays safe!


I wonder how many ppl who think they would be willing to wear them live in similar climates. Even if you have been to wdw in the summer before, it’s easy to forget just how miserable it can be if you don’t also live in a similar climate.


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yes I do. Because if you have a medical reason that a mask affects you that bad, you shouldn’t be going to these places until it’s safe and masks aren’t needed anyway.



Disney can’t throw people out of the parks because they “ shouldn’t” be there. That’s ludicrous. Unless they want to tell people they can’t come if they have a medical condition - trust me, they won’t- they can’t ban people for making poor decisions. Realistically, if you can’t wear a mask due to a medical condition, you aren’t going to have to. I don’t think there’s going to be a mask requirement simply because it’s not something Disney wants to have to enforce.


----------



## charmed59

Bibbobboo2u said:


> *How do you feel about wearing a mask at Disney parks?*
> 
> 
> Thread starter            jmstroud
> Start date            Wednesday at 9:29 AM
> 
> 
> *How do you feel about wearing a mask while at a Disney Park?  *
> *If wearing a mask means the parks can open sooner, I'll wear one.  I just want to be able to go!*
> Votes: 112 52.1%
> *Wearing masks would detract from the Disney experience I love so much!  I won't go if I have to mask*
> Votes: 103 47.9%
> 
> Total voters                            215


Hmm, how do we reduce the number of people that want to return to Disney by half....Masks!  Voila!


----------



## Tjddis

jade1 said:


> Nope, totally agreeing with you.
> 
> Although we have have tons of grocery delivery services and also do not shop together like you did.
> 
> We have the exact same thing here, as they will with WDW.
> 
> My guess is concerned folks will stay away.


Yeah suppose we could be called out for shopping together. Frankly I told my wife to stay home but she saw how stressed out I got last time I went she wanted to support the effort
We did delivery for a while, but last few times had to go to the store anyway cause so much was out of stock.  Now we cant even get a delivery slot


----------



## LSUmiss

Jroceagles said:


> how will they take into account the tickets already purchased?  example I am going in late August but bought my park hoppers months ago..


That’s what I’m wondering.


----------



## tink2424

DGsAtBLT said:


> To answer your question about why more can’t open all at once, a slow and steady opening is easier to monitor the impacts of and also easier to roll back if it proves to spike numbers too high in an area.
> 
> I don’t know exactly what the benchmark is for allowing openings. I know here they are allowing more places to open than are willing, places are waiting until they have proper PPE and training in place to keep their employees safe.



Good points & I agree it shouldn't be a free for all but definitely a defined plan with dates and measures would be nice.  I know we don't know everything but it doesn't make sense that Target/Walmart can be open but Old Navy can't.  We can take the lessons we are learning and keep refining them.

The other BIG key is true factual data going out to everyone so that each person can decide for themselves (or their business) if they want to open or to go to stores or whatever.  I can't see the current state lasting too much longer (meaning the shelter in place mandates).


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Lewisc said:


> I could agree with your post if you said something like some hand sanitizers aren't effective on a virus so it's important to make sure you buy the right sanitizers.



You could have gone with a slightly modified version of that one sentence and not potentially come across to some in a less than flattering light with the stuff about fake news, trolls and bogus information.


----------



## C&Jx2

goofystitch said:


> And how about Tarpon Springs? Greek sponge divers


My old stomping grounds!


----------



## gottalovepluto

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Doesn't it seem that Disney is just following city and county regulations as far as masks go?  Shanghai required them, so Disney required them.  Orange County requires them now (as of last Friday) for guests and customers if they can't stay six feet away, so Disney requires them at Disney Springs.
> 
> It would make sense that if Shanghai eases their requirement for masks, then Disney will soon follow.  Same in Orange County.  It makes sense that if Orange County does not require guests to wear masks in theme parks, Disney will not require masks at the theme parks.  Didn't Orange County theme park guidelines say masks are recommended but not required?
> 
> Right now, Disney has not had to make its own decisions regarding masks. They've just followed the requirements of the places where they are located.  I'd be surprised if they want any more restrictions on guests (i.e., on their own income) than they are required to place.
> 
> And Happy Birthday!  Thanks for all you do for these boards.


Yes that   makes sense. But emotions trump common sense always on the internet.


----------



## Hjs33

cakebaker said:


> Disney can’t throw people out of the parks because they “ shouldn’t” be there. That’s ludicrous. Unless they want to tell people they can’t come if they have a medical condition - trust me, they won’t- they can’t ban people for making poor decisions. Realistically, if you can’t wear a mask due to a medical condition, you aren’t going to have to. I don’t think there’s going to be a mask requirement simply because it’s not something Disney wants to have to enforce.


Disney parks are private property.  They have the right to refuse entry to anyone for whatever reason they feel is appropriate and especially so if they feel it poses a danger to other guests.  So I do believe they will have a mask requirement and also have a right to deny people entry if they refuse to wear a mask, even if it’s due to a medical condition.  Also, on a more personal responsibility level, someone with a respiratory issue is a high risk individual and probably should not be going out in large groups until this blows over.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> Disney can’t throw people out of the parks because they “ shouldn’t” be there. That’s ludicrous. Unless they want to tell people they can’t come if they have a medical condition - trust me, they won’t- they can’t ban people for making poor decisions. Realistically, if you can’t wear a mask due to a medical condition, you aren’t going to have to. I don’t think there’s going to be a mask requirement simply because it’s not something Disney wants to have to enforce.



When a poor decision affects the health and lives of other people at the place, yes they can. As I have said, if you have a medical condition that stops you from wearing a mask, you should be the last person out during this during the beginning openings, and I don't see how Disney could allow them on property without masks when obviously people who are on the property who have required masks to protect themselves and others are following rules. They already will be somewhat worried during all this. There are arguments and fights over waiting in line for churros. Imagine health and safety with masks.

There is all hearsay at the moment anyway, and I hope for the best outcome for all


----------



## DavidHobart

TomServo27 said:


> I was surprised by this in that article. I would have thought the break even point would be much lower. But maybe with all the extra measures that will need to be taken and the reduced capacity of restaurants is why it so high.
> _Comcast executives recently told investors that they would need 50 percent attendance to break even on their Universal theme parks._


The way the math is usually done, "breakeven" means that incremental cash revenues, minus incremental cash variable costs, exceed fixed costs. 

So if U is thinking this way, that's a higher standard than the "positive contribution margin" standard Chapek set, which means that incremental cash revenues exceed incremental cash variable costs.  

Since the fixed costs don't go away whether open or closed, the Chapek standard is the minimum standard for reopening ("lose less money if open than if closed").  

The U standard is more about longer-term economic sustainability--when the entire enterprise of the parks generates positive cash flow, in total.

Most reporters have no idea what any of these terms mean, or how they differ...


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> That’s part of my concern too. I do not touch my face while out. At all. If I have to wear a mask in the fl heat, I’ll have to touch my face constantly to adjust it with the sweat. I also wonder how even less effective they are when wet with sweat. Dh sweats way more than me in the heat so his will be soaked by the time we get down Main Street. In the Shanghai video, another thing that stood out to me was that it showed mostly young adults in the parks. I wonder if that’s the typical demographic there or just who they used to shoot the video.  I didn’t see any families in the video.



From reading trip reports and such from the Asian parks it does seem to be different, does seem much less families especially with young kids.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Toilet paper and snoopy face mask cakes at Knotss Berry Farms (please lets not go into an argument about how all of them are constantly touching their masks) I forget who said we might see a mask specialty cupcake at WDW lol


"Pandemic-appropriate bakery items!"  

I can imagine WDW playing a safety video in MDE, their website, magical express, park entrance, etc., that has characters illustrating appropriate and inappropriate safety measures. Like Goofy not putting on his mask correctly, not following social distance procedures, forgetting to wash and sanitize hands, and Mickey showing how to do it right.

If they use their amazing imagineering skills, they can open and get it right - get visitors to comply with the rules and have it be in the fun, Disney spirit.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> See to me, the date specific thing doesn't really bother me that much. It really isn't that different from what we already had to do - choose a specific park 2 months in advance for a specific day, in order to book FP+.


I'd rather not have to deal with that as we always get park hoppers and we use them.  I'd say we visit at least two parks in a day about 75% of the time.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> The reason I have been saying it's too early to open Disney and theme parks in general is cause of people. A lot of people are already ignoring physical distancing or wearing masks. Imagine when Disney opens, within a week people will go back to ignoring the rules the Mouse put out.
> 
> I'm not saying we should stay home til a vaccine comes but it would help if people would continue practicing physical distancing.


If people aren't going to follow the guidelines now, they're not going to magically start following the guidelines in the future.  There's never going to be a world where everyone socially distances.  It's an unfortunate reality.


----------



## Brianstl

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yes I do. Because if you have a medical reason that a mask affects you that bad, you shouldn’t be going to these places until it’s safe and masks aren’t needed anyway.


Well the ADA laws disagree with you and Disney will follow the law.


----------



## Eric Smith

Betty Rohrer said:


> in my area many say just wear gloves not worries about it getting on your hands but when out they just wear the same pair of gloves at all their stops that trip


That's a bad idea.  The risk from the virus is touching your face with dirty hands.  Wearing gloves doesn't alleviate this risk and if you're taking them off and putting them on, your hands will be contaminated as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I watched FB and Adam the Woo’s videos yesterday. I was surprised to see they were allowed inside the restaurant to order food. The toilet paper cakes were amazing, and look rather delicious


That's been the norm around here (Indiana), you just can't stay there to eat it.  Are people barred from going in to restaurants at all where you live?  I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> When a poor decision affects the health and lives of other people at the place, yes they can.



Let’s just ignore the legalities of denying entry based on your health. I’m assuming you think someone who can’t wear a mask due to autism should be banned too? How about just a plain old fashioned phobia about having your face covered that will throw you into a panic attack? Ban them? 

Can you saw lawsuit waiting to happen? What you’re suggesting isn’t even in the realm of possibility.


----------



## jerry557

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yes I do. Because if you have a medical reason that a mask affects you that bad, you shouldn’t be going to these places until it’s safe and masks aren’t needed anyway.



As someone who used to work in hospitality and understood the laws on this sort of thing....a business CANNOT demand proof of someone's disability. That is illegal. And even if it was, no company's legal team would advise the company to start getting into those sorts of judgement calls. It's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> Let’s just ignore the legalities of denying entry based on your health. I’m assuming you think someone who can’t wear a mask due to autism should be banned too? How about just a plain old fashioned phobia about having your face covered that will throw you into a panic attack? Ban them?
> 
> Can you saw lawsuit waiting to happen? What you’re suggesting isn’t even in the realm of possibility.



Once again, if I had those conditions, and I saw the REQUIREMENT of facemasks, I wouldn't be going because I know I can't do it. Once lifted, I would be going.

I also wouldn't be going because I know I would be putting other people at risk due to the fact I can't wear one, and that is selfish of me.

And stop with this " banned " stuff

This would be a temp measure to protect all guests. Not BANNED FOR LIFE

If someone wants to " sue " Disney for having to comply with wearing required facemarks due to safety, shame on them.

EDIT: Took out the private property part, as I was informed and pointed out to that, yes they still have to adhere to ADA rules, so I don't think the private property thing matters.


----------



## DisFitz

LSUmiss said:


> I wonder how many ppl who think they would be willing to wear them live in similar climates. Even if you have been to wdw in the summer before, it’s easy to forget just how miserable it can be if you don’t also live in a similar climate.


I live in the South and my last several trips have been in June to Disney.  Frankly, after the first 5 minutes, I'm soaked anyway - having on a mask isn't going to matter too much   Plus, if you get the masks that are made out of the 'quick dry" material, it actually has somewhat of a cooling effect (like the long sleeves golfers wear to protect from the sun - they also have a cooling effect).


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney is private property. Once again, if I had those conditions, and I saw the REQUIREMENT of facemarks, I wouldn't be going because I know I can't do it. Once lifted, I would be going.
> 
> I also wouldn't be going because I know I would be putting other people at risk due to the fact I can't wear one, and that is selfish of me



  Whether it’s private property or not is irrelevant. It’s perfectly fine  if YOU choose not to go. It’s not fine if you try and tell someone else they can’t. Not all conditions that prevent you from wearing a mask put you at higher risk medically.

if Disney ever tried to block someone from entering based on their health, they should be sued. It’s illegal. You can’t violate someone’s rights, whether it’s temporary or not.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> Whether it’s private property or not is irrelevant. It’s perfectly fine  if YOU choose not to go. It’s not fine if you try and tell someone else they can’t. Not all conditions that prevent you from wearing a mask put you at higher risk medically.
> 
> if Disney ever tried to block someone from entering based on their health, they should be sued. It’s illegal.



Yet if everyone else in the park is wearing their required mask, and someone else isn't, it puts themselves medically at risk more so, and puts every other person at the park wearing one more at risk, God forbid they were asymptomatic, so where is the middle ground in this conversation?

These would be the questions asked, and I don't think Disney has those answers, if it was implemented


----------



## Brianstl

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney is private property. Once again, if I had those conditions, and I saw the REQUIREMENT of facemarks, I wouldn't be going because I know I can't do it. Once lifted, I would be going.
> 
> I also wouldn't be going because I know I would be putting other people at risk due to the fact I can't wear one, and that is selfish of me.
> 
> And stop with this " banned " stuff
> 
> This would be a temp measure to protect all guests. Not BANNED FOR LIFE
> 
> If someone wants to " sue " Disney for having to comply with wearing required facemarks due to safety, shame on them.


It doesn't matter that Disney is private property and it doesn't matter what you or everyone thinks they should do.  Disney has to follow the ADA law and what you want them to do clearly violates those laws.  Disney just can't do want you want them to.


----------



## Tjddis

Maybe instead of going to WDW I will just buy a hammer and sit here banging myself in the head with it.  Cause that’s what it’s like endlessly debating how we are going to get around doing something that has not even been officially required yet in the domestic parks.


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they send surveys out to ppl who actually have trips booked in June, July & Aug not just random surveys out to random ppl who are have no intention of going but want to feel good about their self-righteousness & vote for what other ppl should be doing when it really doesn’t affect them.



The thing about WDW is that people come from everywhere and then go back home afterwards.   As such, what people do at WDW could affect everyone.

I'll leave the rest of the loaded comments alone and just hope I get a survey too.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> It doesn't matter that Disney is private property and it doesn't matter what you or everyone thinks they should do.  Disney has to follow the ADA law and what you want them to do clearly violates those laws.  Disney just can't do want you want them to.


As my gift to the birthday boy, I give up on trying to explain that it’s illegal to do what is being discussed.


----------



## rpb718

jerry557 said:


> In my opinion, if someone is so terrified of this virus that they can't feel safe unless everyone around them is wearing masks....*and it is that important to their sanity*...then that person should not be going to Disney World. Wait for the vaccine.



Need more popcorn.

Oh and happy birthday rteetz


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> The thing about WDW is that people come from everywhere and then go back home afterwards.   As such, what people do at WDW could affect everyone.
> 
> I'll leave the rest of the loaded comments alone and just hope I get a survey too.


You can affect everyone going anywhere so that’s not a valid argument. You are not more likely to contract at wdw than anywhere else.


----------



## tink2424

tink2424 said:


> Not Disney but I have a trip booked (booked in October of 2019) to Europe to go to Europa Park & Efteling in September/October 2020.  I just saw that Europa Park (similar to EPCOT & located in Germany) is opening May 29th.  They are employing some of the same operational changes that Shanghai is employing.  From the Europa Park website:
> 
> Dear guests and friends of Europa-Park and Rulantica,
> *from 29.05.2020, Europa-Park will be open again for you!*
> The *six themed hotels, the Camp Resort as well as Europa-Park Camping will also be welcoming you from 29.05.2020*.
> The *hotel restaurants will be re-opened step-by-step from 18.05.2020*, beginning with the outside areas only. Only the water world Rulantica will remain closed until further notice.
> We welcome the national easing of Coronavirus related restrictions announced by the Baden-Württemberg government on 6th May 2020 and have been intensively preparing for a re-opening of Europa-Park, our accommodation offering and the gastronomy, in close cooperation with the authorities.
> Health and safety of our guests and employees have always been our highest priority. It is our goal that you continue to feel safe and comfortable when visiting us. We have therefore decided to start the season with a limited number of visitors from 29.05.2020. We will be offering *date-specifiy tickets for the 2020 summer season from 13.05.2020 via our online ticket shop.* Our park area is large and spacious which means there is enough space for all visitors and employees to keep the mandatory minimum distance.
> We kindly ask you, dear guests, to observe the manditory minimum distance as well as the additional hygiene requirements which apply until further notice at Europa-Park.
> We look forward to also welcoming our international guests as soon as travel from and to our neighbouring countries is possible again.
> 
> So this could give more insight to what WDW will do and I would think Disney would watch how things go at Europa Park as it is one of the biggest theme parks in Europe.
> 
> Food for thought!


I also just saw that Efteling in The Netherlands is opening as well on May 18th.  They are also doing date based tickets, masks & no indoor theatres/shows.  I think looking to these parks will help to show us if these measures will increase virus spread or be neutral.  They could inform Disney if they are okay to open as well as to ease peoples fears of increased spread if they go to a theme park.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People, many of whom even a couple days ago would have said they’d make *any* sacrifice, do their part to keep the parks safe, if they could just open are now talking about how they or others can get out of wearing masks. And still how it shouldn’t be their problem and if you’re scared don’t go.

This is my shocked face . We may not represent the majority in the parks here on the DIS but I think it tells us all we need to know about how well this is going to go if enforced.


----------



## stephk1981

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they send surveys out to ppl who actually have trips booked in June, July & Aug not just random surveys out to random ppl who are have no intention of going but want to feel good about their self-righteousness & vote for what other ppl should be doing when it really doesn’t affect them.


I agree that I hope they send them out to those who have trips booked this summer. We are currently booked in August, but would add a sooner trip if masks are required. I don't agree with the self righteous comment though. Everyone is entitled to their feelings, right? The survey mostly asked about what would bring us back to the park, just as the one for universal did. I hope whenever you all decide to go that you have a good trip

Edited to add...I know you and your family frequent often to the parks/resorts, so I dohope they survey a large majority of people. I am fine with whatever Disney decides to mandate. If they say wear a mask, we will keep our trips and add a couple more. If not, we are fine cancelling and waiting to go back. No big deal. I do think Disney should do whatever they feel is appropriate, and then if people decide it's right for them, go....if not stay home


----------



## Jrb1979

What I find strange in all of this is how tight lipped Disney has been about their plans for the most part. You see Universal putting out surveys, SeaWorld put out a press release today about some of their plans. Cedar Fair put out information today talking about their plans and delaying their 150th anniversary plans til next year. All through this Disney hasn't said a whole lot.


----------



## Tjddis

So I gotta go cause I’m getting worked up but before I do IF wdw decides to require masks be worn when and IF it opens they will publish that requirement officially and it will be done in conjunction with health professionals that believe it is an important safety precaution. IF they do so it will be the reasonable expectation of anyone that plunks down their increasingly hard to come by cash to attend that all guests will be in accordance with published requirements to ensure safety.    Not that anyone would be justified in chasing down an autistic child or anything but they would be justified in being upset with somebody who says “whaaaa it’s too hot...”

Bye happy birthday!


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> People, many of whom even a couple days ago would have said they’d make *any* sacrifice, do their part to keep the parks safe, if they could just open are now talking about how they or others can get out of wearing masks. And still how it shouldn’t be their problem and if you’re scared don’t go.
> 
> This is my shocked face . We may not represent the majority in the parks here on the DIS but I think it tells us all we need to know about how well this is going to go if enforced.


Ftr, I have always said it was a deal breaker for us. What’s disappearing, is it’s one of the only things that would be for us.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Ftr, I have always said it was a deal breaker for us. What’s disappearing, is it’s one of the only things that would be for us.



I know you have


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> What I find strange in all of this is how tight lipped Disney has been about their plans for the most part. You see Universal putting out surveys, SeaWorld put out a press release today about some of their plans. Cedar Fair put out information today talking about their plans and delaying their 150th anniversary plans til next year. All through this Disney hasn't said a whole lot.


I'm not too surprised.  I don't think either Universal or Sea World are anywhere near Disney in terms of demand.  If Disney announced an opening date way ahead of time, I think people would flock to WDW just to be there.  I don't think the same is true of those other parks.  I also think Disney wants to keep the announcement as close to the opening date as possible to try to keep the opening crowds as low as possible.

I don't see how Universal's surveys will provide any meaningful data.  The questions seem to be all over the place and they're only sending them to Annual Passholders who probably have a different mindset than the general public.


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> You can affect everyone going anywhere so that’s not a valid argument. You are not more likely to contract at wdw than anywhere else.



You are as likely to contract at WDW as anywhere if nothing is done.  What WDW is trying to do is make it LESS likely.


----------



## Mit88

No Mask - 1 Fastpass for your entire trip
Wear a Mask - Unlimited Fastpasses for your entire trip + 3 walk on’s for RotR

make your choice


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> No Mask - 1 Fastpass for your entire trip
> Wear a Mask - Unlimited Fastpasses for your entire trip + 3 walk on’s for RotR
> 
> make your choice


That's the best idea I have heard.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not too surprised.  I don't think either Universal or Sea World are anywhere near Disney in terms of demand.  If Disney announced an opening date way ahead of time, I think people would flock to WDW just to be there.  I don't think the same is true of those other parks.  I also think Disney wants to keep the announcement as close to the opening date as possible to try to keep the opening crowds as low as possible.
> 
> I don't see how Universal's surveys will provide any meaningful data.  The questions seem to be all over the place and they're only sending them to Annual Passholders who probably have a different mindset than the general public.



Universal/Sea World probably has a business consultant agency on contract that has to justify themselves so they put out surverys


----------



## stephk1981

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not too surprised.  I don't think either Universal or Sea World are anywhere near Disney in terms of demand.  If Disney announced an opening date way ahead of time, I think people would flock to WDW just to be there.  I don't think the same is true of those other parks.  I also think Disney wants to keep the announcement as close to the opening date as possible to try to keep the opening crowds as low as possible.
> 
> I don't see how Universal's surveys will provide any meaningful data.  The questions seem to be all over the place and they're only sending them to Annual Passholders who probably have a different mindset than the general public.


We are not annual passholders at Universal but received the survey for them......maybe they are broadening the range of who they survey to reflect the general public now?
We are Florida resident AP holders at Disney and have been for a decade......I hope that every company will survey more than just passholders, as you have said that wouldn't give an unbiased view of how the general public would answer.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Shocking. My detailed reply to this, which laid out some numbers and statistics seems to have magically disappeared.  @rteetz has been selectively busy again it seems!


Shocking people don’t know how to stay on topic. Nobody listened to my birthday wish apparently.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Cedar Point has delayed its 150th anniversary celebrations until next season.

https://www.cedarpoint.com/park-update


----------



## Eric Smith

stephk1981 said:


> We are not annual passholders at Universal but received the survey for them......maybe they are broadening the range of who they survey to reflect the general public now?
> We are Florida resident AP holders at Disney and have been for a decade......I hope that every company will survey more than just passholders, as you have said that wouldn't give an unbiased view of how the general public would answer.


Ah, I didn't know that.  I thought Universal had just sent the survey's out to passholders.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Shocking people don’t know how to stay on topic. Nobody listened to my birthday wish apparently.



Apparently some people are allowed to have off topic comments


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Eric Smith said:


> That's a bad idea.  The risk from the virus is touching your face with dirty hands.  Wearing gloves doesn't alleviate this risk and if you're taking them off and putting them on, your hands will be contaminated as well.


in my area some just put a pair on then do what they need to do then and only then take them off no matter how many stops they make. giving  a false sense of security


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> Ah, I didn't know that.  I thought Universal had just sent the survey's out to passholders.


Disney has started sending out surveys to people with reservations.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they send surveys out to ppl who actually have trips booked in June, July & Aug not just random surveys out to random ppl who are have no intention of going but want to feel good about their self-righteousness & vote for what other ppl should be doing when it really doesn’t affect them.


March trip cancelled, next trip June/ July. No survey for me.


----------



## woody337

Brianstl said:


> Disney has started sending out surveys to people with reservations.


I understand the surveys but then I dont. I get that they are testing the water but I feel there are some people that wont plan a trip until they know they will be open. Kinda chicken or the egg situation


----------



## SaintsManiac

Anyone have a screen shot????


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> Disney has started sending out surveys to people with reservations.



From what I've seen, they look similar to the UO's sent.  Some got based on June, July, August, etc.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> March trip cancelled, next trip June/ July. No survey for me.


No survey for me either. I have a June & July (as back up) trip booked. But, after all this discussion of masks & my deal breakers, my other most serious deal breaker is if the virus appears to affect young children more than it has so far. I’ll be paying close to attention to the weird stuff happening to kids recently in England, Boston & nyc. That freaks me out a bit.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> March trip cancelled, next trip June/ July. No survey for me.


This was posted by @WDW_Emily over at WDW Magic.   Supposed to be going to people with June/July reservations.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> This was posted by @WDW_Emily over at WDW Magic.   Supposed to be going to people with June/July reservations.
> 
> View attachment 493613View attachment 493614View attachment 493615View attachment 493616


We're definitely June/July but no surveys. I'd love to be able to give my opinions though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> This was posted by @WDW_Emily over at WDW Magic.   Supposed to be going to people with June/July reservations.
> 
> View attachment 493613View attachment 493614View attachment 493615View attachment 493616




Thanks for this. Very interesting.


----------



## merry_nbright

Brianstl said:


> Disney has started sending out surveys to people with reservations.



I was just about to say this! I got an email and was like... thinking maybe we might get a timeline. Nope. But surveys are fun?


----------



## Brianstl

merry_nbright said:


> I was just about to say this! I got an email and was like... thinking maybe we might get a timeline. Nope. But surveys are fun?


I thought it was interesting to see that they were asking what would stop people from canceling June reservations.  That could be a hint.


----------



## mshanson3121

Pickle Rick said:


> From what I've seen, they look similar to the UO's sent.  Some got based on June, July, August, etc.



Do they ask about pricing?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> I thought it was interesting to see that they were asking what would stop people from canceling June reservations.  That could be a hint.



They are asking about multiple months.


----------



## Pickle Rick

mshanson3121 said:


> Do they ask about pricing?



From the ones I saw, I didn't see anything about it.  It's nothing I received, it's what others received on another forum and shared it online.


----------



## Brianstl

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...about-returning-to-walt-disney-world-in-july/


----------



## Brianstl

Pickle Rick said:


> From the ones I saw, I didn't see anything about it.  It's nothing I received, it's what others received on another forum and shared it online.


If the plan was to remain closed all of June, I don't think they would care about what would stop them from canceling their reservation.


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> I understand the surveys but then I dont. I get that they are testing the water but I feel there are some people that wont plan a trip until they know they will be open. Kinda chicken or the egg situation


Kinda except Imo that is who they should start with.  I have already given them my money & would like input into how things will be. If I find their modifications will be acceptable to me, then I will cancel. But I will feel better knowing I had at least been asked my opinion. I think after they survey that first group, then they can extend it to the general public.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> If the plan was to remain closed all of June, I don't think they would care about what would stop them from canceling their reservation.



Again, they asked about multiple months, including June.  It looks like they did what UO did, and sent different surveys asking about different months to different people.  UO sent ones out ranging from June-December.


----------



## randumb0

Update From Disney

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...P=EMC-1171669236&cid=PDM204158&bid=1084754570


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is it bad that I’m wondering if they just sent the surveys so they don’t seem like the only ones not communicating and they’ve got their plan already? Wouldn’t be the first time we dissect a survey that nothing comes out of.


----------



## anthony2k7

Disney copying universal again? Surely not. I thought Disney were supposed to be the ones everyone else looked to follow!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

grahampb said:


> I needed to kill an hour and this thread did the job perfectly. What is the debate about, the rules have not even be set by Disney yet.
> 
> Out of interest and judging by the attitude of some of the users on this thread, what would you consider the average users IQ to be?



Yikes.


----------



## mshanson3121

randumb0 said:


> Update From Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...P=EMC-1171669236&cid=PDM204158&bid=1084754570



Oh no.... The "M" word again....


----------



## anthony2k7

randumb0 said:


> Update From Disney
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...P=EMC-1171669236&cid=PDM204158&bid=1084754570


From Tuesday?


----------



## dischris11

merry_nbright said:


> I was just about to say this! I got an email and was like... thinking maybe we might get a timeline. Nope. But surveys are fun?


You got a survey even though you rented DVC points (so didn't book directly with Disney)?


----------



## woody337

LSUmiss said:


> Kinda except Imo that is who they should start with.  I have already given them my money & would like input into how things will be. If I find their modifications will be acceptable to me, then I will cancel. But I will feel better knowing I had at least been asked my opinion. I think after they survey that first group, then they can extend it to the general public.


I hope to get one, I have a trip coming in July


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The question about Your Walt Disney Resort is not open and you have to move to a comparable Walt Disney World Resort is interesting...

Insight into how they will be managing the reduced capacity

Anyone check to see what other then Coronado Springs is not available for booking in June & July?


----------



## tlmadden73

Didn't get Survey, but here is my 2 cents:
For me it all comes down to their safety measures and then PRICE.

How committed am I to my current plans? Considering my plans are mid-June and I have no idea when they will be open, or if they will be open. I am committed UNTIL I know that. 

What would make me considering keeping my vacation?
I am going to want a HUGE discount or incentives (current or future) to NOT cancel a full-priced vacation this summer if they are running with 'reduced experiences' and things are just going to be running "abnormally" due to all the extra safety precautions. Simple as that for me. I don't want to be paying full price and not be able to M&G characters, go on certain/rides shows, etc. Throw me a guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance .. and that would go a LONG way. 


If I feel they are taking enough safety measures WITHOUT disrupting the overall experience and give me some sort of incentive to go sooner than later, I'll go, otherwise I am happy to rebook for fall/winter (some date that is near 180 days out) and just "wait and see"


----------



## SarahC97

tlmadden73 said:


> Didn't get Survey, but here is my 2 cents:
> For me it all comes down to their safety measures and then PRICE.
> 
> How committed am I to my current plans? Considering my plans are mid-June and I have no idea when they will be open, or if they will be open. I am committed UNTIL I know that.
> 
> What would make me considering keeping my vacation?
> I am going to want a HUGE discount or incentives (current or future) to NOT cancel a full-priced vacation this summer if they are running with 'reduced experiences' and things are just going to be running "abnormally" due to all the extra safety precautions. Simple as that for me. I don't want to be paying full price and not be able to M&G characters, go on certain/rides shows, etc. Throw me a guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance .. and that would go a LONG way.
> 
> 
> If I feel they are taking enough safety measures WITHOUT disrupting the overall experience and give me some sort of incentive to go sooner than later, I'll go, otherwise I am happy to rebook for fall/winter (some date that is near 180 days out) and just "wait and see"


As someone with a June trip plan, I agree with you. I've really wondered how on earth they're going to manage the boarding group process for RotR (as in getting one) with social distancing measures in place.


----------



## Mit88

I’d like to speculate on the surveys and what it could mean, but I’ve taken enough surveys to know that they’re not indicative of anything.

If they’re open for my June trip, I’ve already paid for my flights and will likely never find a cheaper price ever again, I used my DVC points for the room, I have my rental car, I have an AP, and I have my FP, and I have a 50 pk of masks. If they’re open (I’m becoming more skeptical by the day), I’m going. If they want to give me discounts, great. But not much besides only having 1 or no parks open would deter me


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The question about Your Walt Disney Resort is not open and you have to move to a comparable Walt Disney World Resort is interesting...
> 
> Insight into how they will be managing the reduced capacity
> 
> Anyone check to see what other then Coronado Springs is not available for booking in June & July?


 Can I ask why you said Coronado Springs is unavailable for June/July? I booked there for 7/11-7/13 just a couple weeks ago with no problem.


----------



## Eric Smith

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Can I ask why you said Coronado Springs is unavailable for June/July? I booked there for 7/11-7/13 just a couple weeks ago with no problem.


The speculation is that Disney has blocked it off to house NBA teams in case the NBA decides to finish their season at the wide world of sports complex.  There hasn’t been any official word.


----------



## Yooperroo

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Can I ask why you said Coronado Springs is unavailable for June/July? I booked there for 7/11-7/13 just a couple weeks ago with no problem.


About 2 weeks ago availability for the summer at CSR completely disappeared over night. You must have made your reservation right before it happened.


----------



## Mit88

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Can I ask why you said Coronado Springs is unavailable for June/July? I booked there for 7/11-7/13 just a couple weeks ago with no problem.



The have been rumors, far from confirmed, that the NBA will pick up its season and play at WWoS. Theyd have to have the players stay on property, and Coronado would seem to be the best place to house them


----------



## figmentfinesse

It also went out to some August reservations. Pulled from FB.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> Can I ask why you said Coronado Springs is unavailable for June/July? I booked there for 7/11-7/13 just a couple weeks ago with no problem.



No idea why.. but no matter how many days I try to book at CS in June/July and half of August... It is giving me zero availability for Rooms and for the tower.

There has been allot of speculation across the rumors threads that it may have something to do with the NBA possibility finishing up their season at ESPN/Wide World of Sports complex at WDW

** Just tried again  -  still nothing showing available in June or July - didn’t try August


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Mit88 said:


> The have been rumors, far from confirmed, that the NBA will pick up its season and play at WWoS. Theyd have to have the players stay on property, and Coronado would seem to be the best place to house them


Yikes. Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## merry_nbright

dischris11 said:


> You got a survey even though you rented DVC points (so didn't book directly with Disney)?



Yup. I did. From Disney Destinations.


----------



## dischris11

I just logged into MDE and the message changed there. It says Disney Springs is opening but then says all other parts of Walt Disney World are *temporarily* closed. That's certainly different than the indefinitely closed language that used to be on there. FWIW


----------



## Mit88

dischris11 said:


> I just logged into MDE and the message changed there. It says Disney Springs is opening but then says all other parts of Walt Disney World are *temporarily* closed. That's certainly different than the indefinitely closed language that used to be on there. FWIW



Technically they are closer to opening, and likely have a date in mind, and probably backup dates as precaution. I wouldn’t read much into the language of the wording. But they are _close_ to reopening everything, we just don’t know how close. Which would fall in that “temporarily closed” category


----------



## yulilin3

dischris11 said:


> I just logged into MDE and the message changed there. It says Disney Springs is opening but then says all other parts of Walt Disney World are *temporarily* closed. That's certainly different than the indefinitely closed language that used to be on there. FWIW


They changed the wording yesterday when they announced the reopening of DS


----------



## tlmadden73

SarahC97 said:


> As someone with a June trip plan, I agree with you. I've really wondered how on earth they're going to manage the boarding group process for RotR (as in getting one) with social distancing measures in place.


If they only let so many people in .. OR force you to pick your park ahead of time, there may be no need for boarding groups .. since the park won't be crowded .. everything could be a "walk on". 

I am more concerned about the price that I've already paid and the value that I may get. If everything is open, capacity is limited so everything IS a walk on and I have to wear a mask and not eat at buffets? That may be fine .. but if things are closed/limited, I would expect some sort of "Thank you" or huge bounceback offer for coming when it isn't running at full load.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Shocking people don’t know how to stay on topic. Nobody listened to my birthday wish apparently.


Wishes were cancelled for 2020.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

tlmadden73 said:


> Didn't get Survey, but here is my 2 cents:
> For me it all comes down to their safety measures and then PRICE.
> 
> How committed am I to my current plans? Considering my plans are mid-June and I have no idea when they will be open, or if they will be open. I am committed UNTIL I know that.
> 
> What would make me considering keeping my vacation?
> I am going to want a HUGE discount or incentives (current or future) to NOT cancel a full-priced vacation this summer if they are running with 'reduced experiences' and things are just going to be running "abnormally" due to all the extra safety precautions. Simple as that for me. I don't want to be paying full price and not be able to M&G characters, go on certain/rides shows, etc. Throw me a guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance .. and that would go a LONG way.
> 
> 
> If I feel they are taking enough safety measures WITHOUT disrupting the overall experience and give me some sort of incentive to go sooner than later, I'll go, otherwise I am happy to rebook for fall/winter (some date that is near 180 days out) and just "wait and see"


Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> We started to weigh into gloves, but that might have been the other thread


Oh boy, I can bring my epi pen for when I have an allergic reaction to either the latex or the powder inside a lot of the non-latex ones, seems like a discussion I can get behind lol


----------



## Krandor

SarahC97 said:


> As someone with a June trip plan, I agree with you. I've really wondered how on earth they're going to manage the boarding group process for RotR (as in getting one) with social distancing measures in place.



if they do park reservations then they could alllow all with reservations to do boarding groups at opening regardless of if they are in the part or not.


----------



## MrsBooch

What do you all think about the non WDW DVC resorts? Do you think they will have a chance of opening before WDW resorts?

No theme parks to mitigate? Is this on topic? I don’t know anymore.


----------



## Tink10

MrsBooch said:


> What do you all think about the non WDW DVC resorts? Do you think they will have a chance of opening before WDW resorts?
> 
> No theme parks to mitigate? Is this on topic? I don’t know anymore.



FWIW....

I have reservations at Vero starting June 1st and made dining ressies at W&W at Vero for May 31st & June 2. The restaurant called me to cancel my May 31 ressie, but my June 2 ressie was not canceled. Personally, I think because of the small size of the resorts, the small occupancy and the limited dining, I think they will open before the WDW resorts. They're the perfect place to test any new procedures.

Many of the other resorts in Vero opened today or are opening over the weekend, which is promising for DVB.


----------



## joelanza5

cakebaker said:


> Whether it’s private property or not is irrelevant. It’s perfectly fine  if YOU choose not to go. It’s not fine if you try and tell someone else they can’t. Not all conditions that prevent you from wearing a mask put you at higher risk medically.
> 
> if Disney ever tried to block someone from entering based on their health, they should be sued. It’s illegal. You can’t violate someone’s rights, whether it’s temporary or not.



As a private business, I believe Disney can do what they want.  Disney requires dress codes - and this is just a part of that now.  We've all seen "No shirts, no shoes, no service".  Masks could be added to that for a time. 

Taken from an editorial in the San Antonio Express News:
"The 1964 Federal Civil Rights Act prohibits private businesses such as restaurants, hotels and stores from refusing to provide service based on race, color, religion or national origin. The Americans With Disabilities Act extends the anti-discrimination coverage to people with disabilities.

Dress codes are an entirely different matter. Allowing customers to enter only if they are wearing masks is within a private business owner’s authority. A businesses has the right to impose its own dress code as long it’s not discriminatory and is applied across the board. And this is a requirement that could keep help keep employees and customers safe."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My guess IRT the resorts, they may not open them all at once but they will open all the WDW DVCs whenever they first open resorts since they run into issues with points leaving them closed longer than they need to be and I’m guessing additional issues leaving some closed and some open. The rest of the DVCs I’m guessing depend on the area they’re in.

If they do not open some resorts immediately, I’m guessing it’s due to demand and they will be part of a longer shut down, not as part of a phased opening. If that makes sense. At this point I would think we would know if they are planning the rumoured MK resort only thing (or anything of that nature).


----------



## SaintsManiac

The site that must not be named said WDW is only taking reservations starting July 1st.


----------



## tcherjen

SaintsManiac said:


> The site that must not be named said WDW is only taking reservations starting July 1st.


 I just read that too


----------



## shoreward

I can see a reduction in the number of senior guests and those with underlying medical issues, until there is less risk.  WDW has a fair number of older guests, especially during off-peak times, who will not be willing to possibly jeopardize 
their wellbeing for a visit to Disney.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> The site that must not be named said WDW is only taking reservations starting July 1st.



Uh oh. Buckle up.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> The site that must not be named said WDW is only taking reservations starting July 1st.



This thread is fixing to blow up If true.  At least it will be on-topic.


----------



## scurry9515

FWIW, I rescheduled a May trip for mid-June two days ago without issue.


----------



## Tink10

Krandor said:


> This thread is fixing to blow up If true.  At least it will be on-topic.



I've been around here for so long and wonder if I'm the only one who doesn't have a clue what The Site That Cannot Be Named is and what are they allowing booking of?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is this not exactly what happened with DLR? Rumblings that bookings were being stopped for June?

I swear that might have just happened yesterday but my concept of time has gone out the window.


----------



## tidefan

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uh oh. Buckle up.


Just checked our DVC site, they are allowing booking still on June 1.  The release didn't say that they were cancelling existing bookings (yet), just that new reservations would be now from July 1.  I wonder if they do open in a limited capacity, maybe they think that they reached it between DVC and what has already been booked...


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is this not exactly what happened with DLR? Rumblings that bookings were being stopped for June?
> 
> I swear that might have just happened yesterday but my concept of time has gone out the window.



It is exactly like DLR.


----------



## Krandor

Tink10 said:


> I've been around here for so long and wonder if I'm the only one who doesn't have a clue what The Site That Cannot Be Named is.



I didn't know either but just found it.


----------



## Tink10

Krandor said:


> I didn't know either but just found it.



Lol...yah. I do know how to Google.


----------



## Yooperroo

Site still says June 1


----------



## Krandor

I just went to the disney website and tried booking June 2-3 with 2 and the only think that showed availability was Jamba House.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> I just went to the disney website and tried booking June 2-3 with 2 and the only think that showed availability was Jamba House.



Tried mid June and the same. When you actually click it, it shows nothing


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yooperroo said:


> Site still says June 1



Allegedly the info was sent internally to TAs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tidefan said:


> Just checked our DVC site, they are allowing booking still on June 1.  The release didn't say that they were cancelling existing bookings (yet), just that new reservations would be now from July 1.  I wonder if they do open in a limited capacity, maybe they think that they reached it between DVC and what has already been booked...


Unless whoever wrote up the release done goofed? Dollars to donuts their TA (if that’s where it came from) phone line lit up like a Xmas tree when the news was seen given June is still bookable at WDW...

ETA: I see availability at the beginning of June, but playing around mid end and it disappears. Looks like IT done goofed a couple days ago...


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Tried mid June and the same. When you actually click it, it shows nothing



Just did June 29-30th and all resorts show unavailable for dates, party size, or offer.


----------



## Krandor

Search for July 1-2 shows tons of availability so it looks like the report is right that nothing can be booked for June.


----------



## hertamaniac

Jessica has a pretty good track record for reliable information.  I've met her and their team at the studio and don't get the sense they would misrepresent this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just heard about the TA memo re : No new bookings til July 1st... from a TA (on fb)

So I did a bit of trial booking with several dates. Not a single Resort available during June for booking.. AK Jambo was showing - but clicking through to choose a room & book - nothing is available


----------



## tidefan

Krandor said:


> Just did June 29-30th and all resorts show unavailable for dates, party size, or offer.


DVC booking engine still allowing June 1 forward (at least as of now...)


----------



## Tink10

The entirety of June is available for most DVC resorts. Yes. they're a little laggy, but it's all there & bookable.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I mean even if it's true you can't book June anymore, it doesn't technically mean they wouldn't open in June. Maybe they just want to limit more people from booking June due to capacity?


----------



## MamaBrace

tidefan said:


> Just checked our DVC site, they are allowing booking still on June 1.  The release didn't say that they were cancelling existing bookings (yet), just that new reservations would be now from July 1.  I wonder if they do open in a limited capacity, maybe they think that they reached it between DVC and what has already been booked...


My husband just had this thought as well. It’s a possibility.


----------



## Bellex917

MomOTwins said:


> I would cancel in your shoes as well, but just in case it helps to reduce your stress in life more generally, latest evidence suggests that asthma does not increase your risk in connection with coronavirus.  There is so much we are still learning each day about this crazy disease.  https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/04/16/health/coronavirus-asthma-risk.amp.html





0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I mean even if it's true you can't book June anymore, it doesn't technically mean they wouldn't open in June. Maybe they just want to limit more people from booking June due to capacity?



This is my thought... capacity is limited if nobody else can book, especially if they announce they do plan to open.


----------



## Charysjoy

Was on the phone with Disney to try to change my trip that is starting on July 5 to the week before and no can do!  Unavailable till July 1.


----------



## Krandor

Based on what is supposed to be in this statement looks like the free dining offer is over and they are offering 25% off select resorts through end of August instead.   

That doesn't give a lot of time to use the offer but the select resorts is interesting too.  That may indicate what we have speculated in terms of only some resorts being open.  Be interesting to know what the select resorts for the 25% offer are.


----------



## SaintsManiac

http://doctordisney.com/2020/05/08/...-for-july-1st-and-after-new-discount-dropped/
grabbed from @CastAStone


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

xuxa777 said:


> Well it has been two weeks since Georgia opened and the cases still remain flat and has dramatically decreased in relation to number of positive tests. That will be a good indicator for Disney to be able to move forward and open sooner than later.


True.  But I will tell you quite honestly, Georgia didn't really open yet.  Most retail, restaurants (indoor dining rooms), theaters, and gyms are still closed- at least in the are around me in north Georgia (suburbs of Atlanta).  Walking trails are open, but playgrounds are closed.  Things really haven't changed much for us. I think the restrictions were too stringent, or they thought they couldn't make money, or they were afraid of backlash from the public, or they just didn't feel ready. I looked at our local mall's website, and only very few of the stores are open.  Traffic is picking up a lot, but I am not sure where everyone is going. Most everything is still closed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Rebooking info.. 
At* Walt Disney World *Resort*, *guests wishing to make new reservations can save up to 25% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels for stays most nights through August 31, 2020, when they book through August 31, 2020.
*This is a room-only discount which is available to the general public, and not only those affected by trip cancellations or park closures.*


----------



## Krandor

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> True.  But I will tell you quite honestly, Georgia didn't really open yet.  Most retail, restaurants (indoor dining rooms), theaters, and gyms are still closed- at least in the are around me in north Georgia (suburbs of Atlanta).  Walking trails are open, but playgrounds are closed.  Things really haven't changed much for us. I think the restrictions were too stringent, or they thought they couldn't make money, or they were afraid of backlash from the public, or they just didn't feel ready. I looked at our local mall's website, and only very few of the stores are open.  Traffic is picking up a lot, but I am not sure where everyone is going. Most everything is still closed.



Agreed.  Very few things open and those that are are very sparse on people.   The bar/restaurant I go to the most just opened up 2 days ago (with appropriate distancing).  My gym is open but basicall you have to reserve a slot and no more then 10 people in the the facility at a time including staff.  I think a lot of places simply thought the date for re-opening was a week or two too early so many have just decided to stay closed (or takeout only) for a bit to make sure they can be safe when they reopen.


----------



## RWinNOLA

I also just checked DVC.  Weird that so many resorts have the full month of June available for reservations.  Makes me think canceled a lot of June reservations In the system but have updated the system to stop taking reservations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Rebooking info..
> At* Walt Disney World *Resort*, *guests wishing to make new reservations can save up to 25% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels for stays most nights through August 31, 2020, when they book through August 31, 2020.
> *This is a room-only discount which is available to the general public, and not only those affected by trip cancellations or park closures.*



I think I missed who is this info directed at? Just people in general who want to cancel vacations past June 1?


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Krandor said:


> Based on what is supposed to be in this statement looks like the free dining offer is over and they are offering 25% off select resorts through end of August instead.
> 
> That doesn't give a lot of time to use the offer but the select resorts is interesting too.  That may indicate what we have speculated in terms of only some resorts being open.  Be interesting to know what the select resorts for the 25% offer are.



That 25% off offer has been out for months.  It is their typical summer offer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tink10 said:


> The entirety of June is available for most DVC resorts. Yes. they're a little laggy, but it's all there & bookable.


Just wait


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think I missed who is this info directed at? Just people in general who want to cancel vacations past June 1?



Anybody who books a resort room for July or August can get the discount (subject to terms and conditions).  So they likely think they'll be open by July 1st then To give such a small window for the offer.

EDIT; normal offer and nothing specific to the current situation so tells us nothing.


----------



## Krandor

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That 25% off offer has been out for months.  It is their typical summer offer.



Didn't know that.  Good to know.  Just saw it in the announcement.  Seemed like a short window (basically 2 months) so that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Anybody who books a resort room for July or August can get the discount (subject to terms and conditions).  So they likely think they'll be open by July 1st then To give such a small window for the offer.



Silly question, wasn’t this already an existing offer?

ETA: never mind lol


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mayor Demmings on CNN now.. just asked about WDW reopening 
Is mentioning DS - phased re opening 

Says he “thinks” Resorts will be next also phased 

Theme parks last - phased opening.. 

In other words - nothing new


----------



## joelanza5

xuxa777 said:


> Well it has been two weeks since Georgia opened and the cases still remain flat and has dramatically decreased in relation to number of positive tests. That will be a good indicator for Disney to be able to move forward and open sooner


This will probably get flagged for being off-topic.  But according to COVID tracking project numbers for Georgia, you're right that cases have remained flat-ish.  But in that 14 day period there were 9,411 new positives (from April 25 to today) out of 108K new tests administered.  Slightly less than 10%.  And that's just Georgia.  
If Disney were my business (which it's not), I'd have to see more data.  I would think they would want to see even flatter numbers before opening back up.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think I missed who is this info directed at? Just people in general who want to cancel vacations past June 1?



Everyone booking.. regular summer discount


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I mean even if it's true you can't book June anymore, it doesn't technically mean they wouldn't open in June. Maybe they just want to limit more people from booking June due to capacity?



this was my first thought as well.


----------



## mshanson3121

Not sure if this has been shared or not... No more June reservations. 

https://allears.net/2020/05/08/news...ccepting-reservations-for-july-1st-and-later/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Me thinking out loud, I have to assume that resort bookings vary from day to day, in different parts of a month, etc. Also that they are fluid even at the best of times. To flat out stop taking reservations for a full month all at once seems like an odd choice if it was simply due to hitting their desired on site capacity.

Unless maybe they are already over where they want to be for entire month. I don’t know. Odd choice if it isn’t a step towards a closure past June 1, IMO.


----------



## joelle89

tink2424 said:


> I also just saw that Efteling in The Netherlands is opening as well on May 18th.  They are also doing date based tickets, masks & no indoor theatres/shows.  I think looking to these parks will help to show us if these measures will increase virus spread or be neutral.  They could inform Disney if they are okay to open as well as to ease peoples fears of increased spread if they go to a theme park.



The Efteling is indeed reopening. On May 18th & 19th they will hold trials with select AP holders. On May 20th they will reopen to the general public at 30% capacity. The goverment allows them to reopen at 50% capacity, but they chose not too. Tickets will be date based & AP holders need to make an online reservation in order to get in. No masks required for park guests. Since the Dutch government doesn’t allow restaurants to open before June first, no table service meals at first. Counter service take out only.

Hope they’ll set an example & Disney Parks will soon follow.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I mean even if it's true you can't book June anymore, it doesn't technically mean they wouldn't open in June. Maybe they just want to limit more people from booking June due to capacity?



I applaud your optimism.  I would be right there with you.  But I have seen too much to lay much hope here. 

I also have a mid-June trip and am hoping and hoping that they will open, but it is not looking good- especially if they are opening in phases and DS doesn't even start to open until 5-20, then they will have to phase in resorts and phase in parks.  There were many, many resort rooms available in June just a few days ago.  If they do open in June and they think they are already at capacity, it will be very, very limited capacity. 

I already had a first-week-of-July backup, but after this closing June reservations news came out, I just made a late July third-backup-trip.  It is my last and final hope for the summer.  I have to go back to work after that. 

It may end up being a summer beach trip for us.  Or one of the other theme parks that opens.


----------



## Alana20

tlmadden73 said:


> Didn't get Survey, but here is my 2 cents:
> For me it all comes down to their safety measures and then PRICE.
> 
> How committed am I to my current plans? Considering my plans are mid-June and I have no idea when they will be open, or if they will be open. I am committed UNTIL I know that.
> 
> What would make me considering keeping my vacation?
> I am going to want a HUGE discount or incentives (current or future) to NOT cancel a full-priced vacation this summer if they are running with 'reduced experiences' and things are just going to be running "abnormally" due to all the extra safety precautions. Simple as that for me. I don't want to be paying full price and not be able to M&G characters, go on certain/rides shows, etc. Throw me a guaranteed boarding pass to Rise of the Resistance .. and that would go a LONG way.
> 
> 
> If I feel they are taking enough safety measures WITHOUT disrupting the overall experience and give me some sort of incentive to go sooner than later, I'll go, otherwise I am happy to rebook for fall/winter (some date that is near 180 days out) and just "wait and see"


I completely agree. I did receive the survey (have a July reservation) and although it asked some interesting questions about limited experiences, it did not tie it to price in any way. I think a lot of people feel the way you do about this aspect of the reopening.


----------



## andyman8

Don’t underestimate the timing of this memo/announcement (Friday after 5pm).

Also a few other small updates: Discover Disney tickets (which originally were valid through late June and then extended through late July) are now valid through late September BUT are no longer available for purchase. It also appears that the vacation package change fee waiving (which was effective for arrivals through June 30) has now been extended through the end of August.

Yes, it’s possible they’ll still reopen some of the resorts during June (and potentially need to move people around), but (and I say this as someone who was pretty convinced that some sort of Park June reopening was likely) I’m not sure they’re reopening in June, certainly not June 1/early June.


----------



## LSUmiss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I mean even if it's true you can't book June anymore, it doesn't technically mean they wouldn't open in June. Maybe they just want to limit more people from booking June due to capacity?


That’s what I was thinking. That everything is stopped until they figure it out.
Also, the timing coincides with the day that Shanghai Disney sold out in one day. Maybe they realize that there will be demand & they need to start weeding some ppl out.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Question about the survey Disney sent out..  Did anyone with a June reservation get a survey?  I’m seeing allot of July guests and a few August - just curious.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

They better extend this 25 percent off to the end of the year...


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Question about the survey Disney sent out..  Did anyone with a June reservation get a survey?  I’m seeing allot of July guests and a few August - just curious.



June people got the survey.


----------



## LSUmiss

This is when I find these rolling cancellations absolutely ridiculous. I can see they’re still trying to open & need to limit capacity to the ppl who are already booked, thats fine. But don’t ppl guessing til weeks before their trips.


----------



## MrsSmith07

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Question about the survey Disney sent out..  Did anyone with a June reservation get a survey?  I’m seeing allot of July guests and a few August - just curious.


 
I have June 6 and July 18 (my backup) dates booked. I didn't receive a survey for either.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Krandor said:


> June people got the survey.


I didn’t get it.  Reservations June 17-24


----------



## Brianstl

So has Disney canceled anyone’s existing June reservation to this point?


----------



## Krandor

RWinNOLA said:


> I didn’t get it.  Reservations June 17-24



everybody didn’t get it but some June’s have got it.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Brianstl said:


> So has Disney canceled anyone’s existing June reservation to this point?



Mine hasn't cancelled -  June 6-14 @ Riviera


----------



## LSUmiss

The more “news” we get, the more of an enigma this becomes!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> This is when I find these rolling cancellations absolutely ridiculous. I can see they’re still trying to open & need to limit capacity to the ppl who are already booked, thats fine. But don’t ppl guessing til weeks before their trips.



I agree they need to give better lead time, their warning has been pretty terrible throughout although I give them leeway for the initial closure.

But at the same time, I think they’re almost past the making everyone happy point. If they cancel on the early side you have people complaining they totally could have opened if X, Y, and Z and it’s not fair they gave up on their time period. If they do hold out as long as they can you have people upset they had very little warning.

I want to hug all the phone CMs, from a distance.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> So has Disney canceled anyone’s existing June reservation to this point?


They have cancelled reservations with arrivals up to (but not including) June 1. I do find it interesting that they implemented DL’s freeze on new June reservations earlier this week but didn’t implement WDW’s until today. When they did the initial reservation freeze, both resorts implemented it at the same time. This time, not the case.


----------



## ScubaCat

andyman8 said:


> They have cancelled reservations with arrivals up to (but not including) June 1. I do find it interesting that they implemented DL’s freeze on new June reservations earlier this week but didn’t implement WDW’s until today. When they did the initial reservation freeze, both resorts implemented it at the same time. This time, not the case.



Same pattern as announcing the closing, really.  DL first, then WDW.  They cancel a week at a time so as to not overrun the call center and travel agents.

If you have a June reservation, prepare for the forthcoming cancellation.


----------



## Janet McDonald

I went into the system to see about dining reservations. Plugged in June 30 for breakfast and dinner reservations. Only available dining was the Disney springs restaurants. Nothing for any park or resort restaurants. Excuse me while I go cry.


----------



## Hjs33

They have been methodically canceling reservations a week at a time, why would they then jump forward an entire month?  The optimist in me says....

Realizing that if they only open with 20-25% capacity then they already have enough bookings, so they stopped taking new June bookings.

Or... They got confirmation the NBA will finish the season at Disney and they needed remaining June capacity to shift reservations around to clear a resort or two for NBA players and staff.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> So has Disney canceled anyone’s existing June reservation to this point?



If there's June cancellations, the notifications for the first week of June would be sent out next Wednesday.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hjs33 said:


> They have been methodically canceling reservations a week at a time, why would they then jump forward an entire month?  The optimist in me says....
> 
> Realizing that if they only open with 20-25% capacity then they already have enough bookings, so they stopped taking new June bookings.
> 
> Or... They got confirmation the NBA will finish the season at Disney and they needed remaining June capacity to shift reservations around to clear a resort or two for NBA players and staff.



They didn’t jump forward. They have not cancelled anything. For all we know if they are closed past June 1st they continue with rolling closures.

June 1st is when they began taking new reservations for I believe, so this shouldn’t have been an issue previously.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> In the app I’m able to book dining on June 1st.



Only for restaurants at Disney Springs ...


----------



## Brianstl

It sounds like from Disney’s official statement that this doesn’t necessarily mean WDW won’t open before July 1, though probably not a good sign.



> As always, Guests are able to modify these bookings subject to availability if Walt Disney World or Disneyland theme parks and resort hotels open before or after that time.



This makes me think they might be aiming to open the resorts for two to three weeks before the parks and don’t want people making reservations for the resorts thinking the parks will be open.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I can confirm, just Disney Springs dining showing in June. They were limited before, right? But not entirely gone?

FP booking still available into June (as far as 30 days go).


----------



## skeeter31

If they’re going with July, I also can’t see them opening until after July 4th. Wouldn’t make sense to open on a crazy busy travel/holiday weekend, when it’s going to be reduced crowds, etc. So I’d guess the opening would be 7/6 or thereabouts.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> If they’re going with July, I also can’t see them opening until after July 4th. Wouldn’t make sense to open on a crazy busy travel/holiday weekend, when it’s going to be reduced crowds, etc. So I’d guess the opening would be 7/6 or thereabouts.



yep same thoughts here.


----------



## Quackers600

Brianstl said:


> This makes me think they might be aiming to open the resorts for two to three weeks before the parks and don’t want people making reservations for the resorts thinking the parks will be open.


They had this same wording for the June 1st date as well, I wouldn’t put that much stock into it sadly.


----------



## cakebaker

If it comes, and I think it will, at least this one doesn’t hurt like the March cancellation. I think I’m become immune to disappointment. Our trip goes into July so have to decide whether to tack on to the end to get days back - but the AP discount isn’t available then and I’m just tired of the unknowns. I’m just glad we decided not to tell my grandson about this trip. What he doesn’t know....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> If it comes, and I think it will, at least this one doesn’t hurt like the March cancellation. I think I’m become immune to disappointment. Our trip goes into July so have to decide whether to tack on to the end to get days back - but the AP discount isn’t available then and I’m just tired of the unknowns. I’m just glad we decided not to tell my grandson about this trip. What he doesn’t know....



When you do finally make it back, you are going to have the most wonderful trip ever.


----------



## Brianstl

Quackers600 said:


> They had this same wording for the June 1st date as well, I wouldn’t put that much stock into it sadly.


Didn’t remember that. Thank you.


----------



## Pickle Rick

skeeter31 said:


> If they’re going with July, I also can’t see them opening until after July 4th. Wouldn’t make sense to open on a crazy busy travel/holiday weekend, when it’s going to be reduced crowds, etc. So I’d guess the opening would be 7/6 or thereabouts.



July 5th is a monday.  Maybe that could work.


----------



## dina444444

Pickle Rick said:


> July 5th is a monday.  Maybe that could work.


FYI the 5th is a Sunday. Holiday is on Saturday, which means Friday is the legal observed holiday.


----------



## Pickle Rick

dina444444 said:


> FYI the 5th is a Sunday. Holiday is on Saturday, which means Friday is the legal observed holiday.



youre correct, my mistake.  Although Sunday is the first day the week.


----------



## Jroceagles

Pickle Rick said:


> July 5th is a monday.  Maybe that could work.


Which would be 4 months...mirroring Shanghai


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jroceagles said:


> Which would be 4 months...mirroring Shanghai


Roughly yes, though i believe the MK and MK resorts first is possible.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...ing-walt-disney-world-reservations-into-june/
Mike is speculating, so don’t panic from the “headline.”


----------



## fla4fun

I went ahead and made a hotel reservation for the beach for the same dates as my June Disney trip,   At this point, I don’t care which way it goes.  I just need to get out of the house and have some human contact soon.


----------



## MamaBrace

Janet McDonald said:


> I went into the system to see about dining reservations. Plugged in June 30 for breakfast and dinner reservations. Only available dining was the Disney springs restaurants. Nothing for any park or resort restaurants. Excuse me while I go cry.


I think the lack of dining reservations available inside the parks is probably the biggest indication that the parks will not be opening in June. Just noticed this as well.


----------



## Yooperroo

MamaBrace said:


> I think the lack of dining reservations available inside the parks is probably the biggest indication that the parks will not be opening in June. Just noticed this as well.


Or just no ADRs 
ETA: or no sit down restaurants


----------



## fla4fun

Yooperroo said:


> Or just no ADRs
> ETA: or no sit down restaurants



I could see them not having TS reservations at first.  Disney is very non-confrontational and there would be some angry guests if they could see 75% of the tables empty and they weren’t allowed inside.  I think having just CS open, with a limited number of tables available, would work better right at first.  At least at DS, most of the restaurants are not owned by Disney, and you won’t have the whole “I paid x amount to get into this park and you’re telling me I can’t eat!” argument.


----------



## bebec22

I just went to book my daughter's first haircut at Harmony Barber Shop for August and all of June is blocked off but full availability for July and August. (she was supposed to get her first haircut there in April  )


----------



## michellej47

Krandor said:


> June people got the survey.




I'm June, but didn't get it.


----------



## Krandor

michellej47 said:


> I'm June, but didn't get it.



every Person didn’t get it but some June have got it.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> They have cancelled reservations with arrivals up to (but not including) June 1. I do find it interesting that they implemented DL’s freeze on new June reservations earlier this week but didn’t implement WDW’s until today. When they did the initial reservation freeze, both resorts implemented it at the same time. This time, not the case.


Makes me wonder if it’s b/c it is a capacity issues but it could also be they knew DLR was a no go but still had hope for wdw til today.


----------



## skeeter31

This thread and the rumor thread in this forum are really supposed to be for the macro-level ideas/news/rumors and not the micro-level “how does this effect my planned trip personally.” I shouldn’t have to sift through 3-4 pages to get to new news because everyone has to post their trip plans or why they didn’t get a survey, etc.


----------



## ScubaCat

LSUmiss said:


> Makes me wonder if it’s b/c it is a capacity issues but it could also be they knew DLR was a no go but still had hope for wdw til today.



They're not even ready to open the world of disney store at disney springs on 5/20.  No way parks are opening in June.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I had a trip to Europe planned for 2 weeks from now. When this first started I was going to book MDW to Disney instead, which didn’t work out either. Now I’m thinking about October, which who knows if that works, or rebooking Europe to May 2021 and who knows if there will be another wave ( which annoys me when people say that considering the first wave isn’t even complete )

I think the most annoying part is not ever knowing when you can go on a trip again. It’s all up in the air


----------



## LSUmiss

bebec22 said:


> I just went to book my daughter's first haircut at Harmony Barber Shop for August and all of June is blocked off but full availability for July and August. (she was supposed to get her first haircut there in April  )


Maybe it’s just that Harmony won’t be one of the things that is opened when they first open.


----------



## Janet McDonald

What is the most frustrating is if they are going to be closed all of June or whenever then they need to just be blunt and say it. I don’t understand why they don’t put out a statement that says they will not be open before July 1 so the people don’t have to keep wondering and waiting to change plans.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Maybe it’s just that Harmony won’t be one of the things that is opened when they first open.



Yeah, I can’t imagine them opening Harmony at the beginning. It’s so tight in there. I think that kind of experience would open up later.


----------



## tcherjen

Janet McDonald said:


> What is the most frustrating is if they are going to be closed all of June or whenever then they need to just be blunt and say it. I don’t understand why they don’t put out a statement that says they will not be open before July 1 so the people don’t have to keep wondering and waiting to change plans.


I agree, just need to know if we need to plan something else for June.


----------



## Jroceagles

Janet McDonald said:


> What is the most frustrating is if they are going to be closed all of June or whenever then they need to just be blunt and say it. I don’t understand why they don’t put out a statement that says they will not be open before July 1 so the people don’t have to keep wondering and waiting to change plans.


Agreed.  Just release a statement that says we will not open before July 1 and will evaluate from that date forward.    June reservations will be canceled on a weekly basis not to overwhelm the call center


----------



## SierraT

I just booked a reservation for the same week at our favorite place in the keys so if Disney isn’t re-opened, we’ll be relaxing there or somewhere else (not a big deal).  Anyway, my reservation at California Grill is still showing for June 5 and we have another in Epcot but they can obviously just cancel them. 

Who knows what’s going on at this point.  What will be will be.


----------



## cm8

rteetz said:


> Shocking people don’t know how to stay on topic. Nobody listened to my birthday wish apparently.


Happy Birthday   ! Hope at least one of your wishes came true! Sorry it wasn’t the one you wanted the most!!


----------



## CAQDaddy

cakebaker said:


> I'm not considering flying, but just out of curiosity, checked on prices for our area- Tulsa. We aren't a hub and never get really low prices. Right now, $113 each way- that's a pretty standard price for us, but about as low as it ever gets and a little unusual to have them at that price within 60 days. Still, not a steal by any stretch and I'm not the least bit tempted to jump on it. But when you consider that a great many of our flights to Orlando have a STL connection, it's odd it's not more if STL is $99.


It's difficult to make rhyme or reason to their prices. Sometimes I can fly out of Kansas City with a connecting flight in St Louis (to Orlando) and it's cheaper than if I take the same flight from St Louis.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just tried to purchase Florida Resident Discovery tickets and wasn't able to. It let me get all the way through the end of the transaction and when I clicked "Purchase" it says it's unable to complete the transaction. It says I can call, so it's possible that if I did I'd be able to buy them. Maybe I'll try later but right now I'm not up to that. I wanted to get them now since they can only be used through the end of June; I figured if I already had them they'd be extended even if the parks aren't open in June. I'm not counting on a better deal coming along. Oh well.


----------



## andyman8

1GoldenSun said:


> I just tried to purchase Florida Resident Discovery tickets and wasn't able to. It let me get all the way through the end of the transaction and when I clicked "Purchase" it says it's unable to complete the transaction. It says I can call, so it's possible that if I did I'd be able to buy them. Maybe I'll try later but right now I'm not up to that. I wanted to get them now since they can only be used through the end of June; I figured if I already had them they'd be extended even if the parks aren't open in June. I'm not counting on a better deal coming along. Oh well.


Getting the same message here. My understanding is that the call center was given that same memo posted here explicitly saying no more DD FL Resident tickets. I also notice UT pulled them off their site this afternoon. Such a shame.


----------



## westie55

While nothing is certain, this seems to be history repeating itself. Disney announced no reservations until June 1 and then slowly cancelled May reservations over the course of the month. My guess is that's what is about to happen to June reservations. I highly doubt they are just cutting everything off because demand has been met.


----------



## andyman8

Also, not sure if this has been posted here already, but I've heard a DCL rumor through the grapevine. Supposedly, even though the early summer European sailings on the Magic have been called, the Magic will still be heading to Europe soon but not for that reason. The ship is trying to bring back Crew Members who live over there. The same is supposedly true with the Fantasy dropping Crew Members off in the Caribbean. I've also heard that DCL is not renewing contracts or onboarding new Crew right now, so that really doesn't bode well for the rumored late summer restart (I know Carnival says it will start sailing in early August).


----------



## wallawallakids

andyman8 said:


> Also, not sure if this has been posted here already, but I've heard a DCL rumor through the grapevine. Supposedly, even though the early summer European sailings on the Magic have been called, the Magic will still be heading to Europe soon but not for that reason. The ship is trying to bring back Crew Members who live over there. The same is supposedly true with the Fantasy dropping Crew Members off in the Caribbean. I've also heard that DCL is not renewing contracts or onboarding new Crew right now, so that really doesn't bode well for the rumored late summer restart (I know Carnival says it will start sailing in early August).


This makes sense. Didn’t they say last week DCL would be the last to open?  I think, sadly, the cruise industry is going to be one of the hardest hit.


----------



## Eric Smith

wallawallakids said:


> This makes sense. Didn’t they say last week DCL would be the last to open?  I think, sadly, the cruise industry is going to be one of the hardest hit.


Chapek said DCL would be the last to open “in a couple months”


----------



## Tjddis

Jroceagles said:


> Agreed.  Just release a statement that says we will not open before July 1 and will evaluate from that date forward.    June reservations will be canceled on a weekly basis not to overwhelm the call center


And that may very well happen mid week next week.  That would actually fit in with the timing of everything else they have done no?
For the pure optimists on this board perhaps they just want to limit capacity for June as part of a phased reopening and they are already booked to where they want to be.  I am more in the realist camp, I just think July 1 is the new June 1 and we are likely to do this all again mid June.  It sucks for sure, but what doesn’t these days?  They really are in a no win situation.  It’s not like anybody has a “How to reopen the world” action plan


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> Chapek said DCL would be the last to open “in a couple months”


He said, "We agree that that will probably be the last of our travel oriented businesses to come back online. Interestingly enough long term all of our data and our research shows that our guests will be just as interested in cruising with us long term. *Obviously not in the next few months*."

I wouldn't really read to much into that. It's an intentionally vague statement. If DCL is really sending crew home (and again that is very much just a rumor still), they're not planning to be sailing by August as other lines have announced.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## Aishaahm

Not sure if this means anything BUT, I had 3 reservation requests from TP reservation finder for beaches and cream all of the sudden become available for June 14th this past Thursday within moments of eachother. I wonder if this means they were opening up availability or truly multiple people cancelled at the same time (which I have never had happen using TPs res finder). ALSO, to add to speculation of EPCOT potentially not reopening, all EPCOT area Disney owned resorts (Boardwalk, BC, YC) have a significant discount in comparison to all other deluxe resorts on property with the Florida resident deal. Just some things I have noticed while planning for a June 14th one-night trip at BC.  We have AP’s and were able to get FPs for EPCOT but that doesn’t necessarily mean anything either. We are content with a resort-only stay if that is in the cards! Forgive me if this should go elsewhere, just thought I might share my experience!


----------



## cakebaker

Against  my better judgement, I tacked on a few days at the end of our trip to make up for what we will undoubtedly lose in June. If by some miracle, they open some time in June, I can always cancel. My reservations page looks like a war zone. Who wants to join the July opening watch party?   #somuchforsvenflynn


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> In spite of my better judgement, I tacked on a few days at the end of our trip to make up for what we will undoubtedly lose in June. If my some miracle, they open some time in June, I can always cancel. My reservations page looks like a war zone. Who wants to join the July opening watch party?


I suspect I’ll be there in a few days (you don’t want me lol... I’ve lost WDW Mar, DLR April, EU May and probably my Mar rescheduled WDW in June... #BadPenny)


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> This thread and the rumor thread in this forum are really supposed to be for the macro-level ideas/news/rumors and not the micro-level “how does this effect my planned trip personally.” I shouldn’t have to sift through 3-4 pages to get to new news because everyone has to post their trip plans or why they didn’t get a survey, etc.


Then watch for announcements from Disney and skip us all together.


----------



## sshaw0715

Universal has been more vocal and concrete with their statements.  We know from the news coming out of the unified state meetings that they all want to open basically at the same time.  So we will probably have our answers from Universal sooner and clearer.


----------



## elle21

Jrb1979 said:


> I think a lot of businesses are some what afraid of the consequences if they do open now. People can't follow physical distancing now. You add in a bunch of people at a theme park not doing and the chance of a outbreak goes up. This is now on us to work together to life back to somewhat normal by physical distancing. We have seen that a lot can't and that is why theme parks are taking their time.


But we aren’t trying to prevent an outbreak.  Covid-19 is here and people are going to get it.  All of the stuff we have done for two months was to make room in the hospital for people who happen to get severe symptoms (most who get infected don’t need hospital care). We’ve slowed the spread. We’ve done what was necessary. Now things will open up and yes, people will continue to get the virus and there will continue to be outbreaks.


----------



## Tjddis

elle21 said:


> But we aren’t trying to prevent an outbreak.  Covid-19 is here and people are going to get it.  All of the stuff we have done for two months was to make room in the hospital for people who happen to get severe symptoms (most who get infected don’t need hospital care). We’ve slowed the spread. We’ve done what was necessary. Now things will open up and yes, people will continue to get the virus and there will continue to be outbreaks.


While everything you say is perfectly reasonable no location or business wants the bad PR that would go along with being the source of an outbreak of a virus that has killed over 75000 people and appears to spread rapidly through large gatherings. Just look at the complaints starting to roll in from Mark Cuban and some other NBA people.  Like it or not even the places that are announcing opening plans are calling them phased.  Just another word for careful.  Why?  Because a majority of the country is very nervous about getting back out there and any outbreak that occurs will send people scurrying back home and shoot consumer confidence to hell and do even more damage to the economy.  Not debating the merits of a medical opinion on the virus or the opposing views of the danger it brings just recognizing the consumer mood right now


----------



## NJlauren

Blah!  Just went on to check some stuff for my June trip and all of June is grayed out.  No reservations can be made. (To clarify for hotels, and BBB are grayed out, restaurants are still available)

Hasn’t officially canceled it yet, so I guess for our July tip.

However this means my AP will cover my November trip, if they cancel till June 1.... so mixed feelings I guess


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

NJlauren said:


> Blah!  Just went on to check some stuff for my June trip and all of June is grayed out.  No reservations can be made. (To clarify for hotels, and BBB are grayed out, restaurants are still available)
> 
> Hasn’t officially canceled it yet, so I guess for our July tip.
> 
> However this means my AP will cover my November trip, if they cancel till June 1.... so mixed feelings I guess


This just happened. I’m just frustrated that they pushed us so hard to reschedule for June. What was the point of all that to make me cancel a third trip?  They should tell people September & open earlier as things change (but I know they wanted the June trip money).


----------



## NJlauren

MusicalAstronaut said:


> This just happened. I’m just frustrated that they pushed us so hard to reschedule for June. What was the point of all that to make me cancel a third trip?  They should tell people September & open earlier as things change (but I know they wanted the June trip money). View attachment 493752View attachment 493752


Frustrating!  I’m hoping they let some stuff open in June and maybe are limiting?  Ugh I don’t love all this wait and see you know?


----------



## anthony2k7

So june is being cancelled? Surely not.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

NJlauren said:


> Frustrating!  I’m hoping they let some stuff open in June and maybe are limiting?  Ugh I don’t love all this wait and see you know?


I hope so too, but I really wanted to do VAH.  Being patient is impossible when they let us book & then take it away again!  Wondering if I should just push to July to try to do VAH....


----------



## NJlauren

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I hope so too, but I really wanted to do VAH.  Being patient is impossible when they let us book & then take it away again!  Wondering if I should just push to July to try to do VAH....



100%!  I have a July trip booked, but if my daughters camp opens we won’t do that trip... I’m really hoping for camp!


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Don’t worry. They went and tried to complain on the rumor of modified experiences thread too


I'm so sorry our lamenting over losing yet another trip got in the way of getting factual information someone else did the work to find for them. Really, I feel bad. Makes my troubles seem like nothing.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Janet McDonald said:


> What is the most frustrating is if they are going to be closed all of June or whenever then they need to just be blunt and say it. I don’t understand why they don’t put out a statement that says they will not be open before July 1 so the people don’t have to keep wondering and waiting to change plans.


THISTHISTHIS. Just say it’ll be closed June so we don’t have to move things again!


----------



## Brianstl

I am really starting to think they might just might have a rolling open of the parks starting with MK before they open the resorts.  This would give them far less things to worry about as they open.  You don’t have to retrain as much staff. You don’t have to worry about transporting resort guests to the resorts or parks.  It makes it easier to control capacity levels without resort guest complaining about that they are spending big for limited options.  You don’t have to worry about Florida telling guests from certain states to quarantine.  You don’t have to worry about people with dining plans complaining about reduced options. It would give Disney 3 or 4 weeks to get the parks running smoothly and time to burn off local pent up demand before they have to deal with the crush of operating the resorts.


----------



## koszmok

I was wondering... did anyone ask any CM that they want to wear masks every day, all day for who knows how long outside in the heat? One thing is wearing a mask for a couple of hours/days/weeks for a guest but CM`s would be in the Florida heat and humidity for the time being.... also I`m not sure that I would be able to hear the CM`s instructions when they would speak to me through a mask. That could be a safety problem. I think.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MusicalAstronaut said:


> This just happened. I’m just frustrated that they pushed us so hard to reschedule for June. What was the point of all that to make me cancel a third trip?  They should tell people September & open earlier as things change (but I know they wanted the June trip money).
> 
> View attachment 493752



I am not trying to be snarky. I’m truly trying to understand. Who pushed hard to reschedule for June? Was it the free dining offer for rescheduling after June 1? Disney is closed “until further notice.” At this point, NO future trip is safe. Should they have stopped letting people reschedule altogether until there was a plan? Some believe this. Would that have been a preferable solution?

Also, let’s say they do announce they are closed until September as you suggest, but it turns out they can open in July. Wouldn’t all the people who had to cancel all their July & August dining and FPs be upset they had to cancel things they didn’t need to? People who moved their flights, etc. I can already see all the angry posts about it.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> I am really starting to think they might just might have a rolling open of the parks starting with MK before they open the resorts.  This would give them far less things to worry about as they open.  You don’t have to retrain as much staff. You don’t have to worry about transporting resort guests to the resorts or parks.  It makes it easier to control capacity levels without resort guest complaining about that they are spending big for limited options.  You don’t have to worry about the Florida telling guests from certain states to quarantine.  You don’t have to worry about people with dining plans complaining about reduced options. It would give Disney 3 or 4 weeks to get the parks running smoothly and time to burn off local pent up demand before they have to deal with the crush of operating the resorts.



The more we see coming out from Disney, I really do think we'll see something along these lines. I really don't see all 4 parks opening at once.


----------



## yulilin3

koszmok said:


> I was wondering... did anyone ask any CM that they want to wear masks every day, all day for who knows how long outside in the heat? One thing is wearing a mask for a couple of hours/days/weeks for a guest but CM`s would be in the Florida heat and humidity for the time being.... also I`m not sure that I would be able to hear the CM`s instructions when they would speak to me through a mask. That could be a safety problem. I think.


no one, including CM want to wear masks
BUT
all of my CM friends and family (the total amount is 32) want to go back to work whatever it takes, they know it will be hot and uncomfortable but they need to work, the unemployment system here is a joke and almost no one has received their checks from the furloughed


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am not trying to be snarky. I’m truly trying to understand. Who pushed hard to reschedule for June? Was it the free dining offer for rescheduling after June 1? Disney is closed “until further notice.” At this point, NO future trip is safe. Should they have stopped letting people reschedule altogether until there was a plan? Some believe this. Would that have been a preferable solution?
> 
> Also, let’s say they do announce they are closed until September as you suggest, but it turns out they can open in July. Wouldn’t all the people who had to cancel all their July & August dining and FPs be upset they had to cancel things they didn’t need to? People who moved their flights, etc. I can already see all the angry posts about it.


Every cast member I spoke to when I called to book the free dining. The CM’s who told me to buy my tickets ASAP to book fastpasses for June. It’s too late to say September or whenever which was my point. They shouldn’t have let (encouraged) people to book for June/July/whenever.
And you can be snarky, I don’t care. I can also be unhappy that the opening isn’t happening as soon as they’d originally hoped. My anniversary trip to Paris was cancelled, my birthday trip, my best friend’s wedding have all been cancelled. I go into work wearing a mask past protestors every day. This is barely a drop in the bucket of disappointment/frustration, but I can still be bummed.


----------



## Jrb1979

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Every cast member I spoke to when I called to book the free dining. The CM’s who told me to buy my tickets ASAP to book fastpasses for June. It’s too late to say September or whenever which was my point. They shouldn’t have let (encouraged) people to book for June/July/whenever.
> And you can be snarky, I don’t care. I can also be unhappy that the opening isn’t happening as soon as they’d originally hoped. My anniversary trip to Paris was cancelled, my birthday trip, my best friend’s wedding have all been cancelled. I go into work wearing a mask past protestors every day. This is barely a drop in the bucket of disappointment/frustration, but I can still be bummed.


Agreed. What they should have done is not allow anyone to rebook their cancelled trips til they open and not offer free dining. It would have not upset as many people.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Certainly doesn’t help now (and I feel bad for anyone who may have a June trip that doesn’t happen), but until we actually see Disney up and running successfully it might help future guests to have a healthy dose of doubt as to whether a trip may actually happen, regardless of what Disney is offering or even saying.

I know people have given a lot of grief when people are “negative” but I call it realistic and it hurts a bit less when things are cancelled, IMO. I’m personally mentally preparing myself for schools to not go back in the fall. My “Disney trip” if you will, since we aren’t rescheduling our lost trip yet.


----------



## westie55

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. What they should have done is not allow anyone to rebook their cancelled trips til they open and not offer free dining. It would have not upset as many people.



I respectfully disagree. Disney doesn't have a crystal ball. Anyone who books a vacation during a pandemic while the parks are closed indefinitely knows he is taking a risk. The fact that June looks to be out now is not due to ANY deceit on Disney's part. Their hopes for a quicker return to safety didn't happen. This pandemic is out of everyone's hands. I have a trip booked in July and August as a back up. November will be my next attempt if those don't work. I know ALL dates in the next year+ are in question especially if a 2nd wave hits. If I can't go, I won't blame Disney one bit. To those who are angry or feel deceived, I am sorry for the loss of your trip. I lost my April trip and it stinks. I know how that feels. Still, try to see the situation for what it is: a continually evolving public health emergency, not a plot against Disney customers.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Every cast member I spoke to when I called to book the free dining. The CM’s who told me to buy my tickets ASAP to book fastpasses for June. It’s too late to say September or whenever which was my point. They shouldn’t have let (encouraged) people to book for June/July/whenever.
> And you can be snarky, I don’t care. I can also be unhappy that the opening isn’t happening as soon as they’d originally hoped. My anniversary trip to Paris was cancelled, my birthday trip, my best friend’s wedding have all been cancelled. I go into work wearing a mask past protestors every day. This is barely a drop in the bucket of disappointment/frustration, but I can still be bummed.



Of course you can still be bummed! I’m bummed for things, big and small, important and trivial. This is a major life disruption. Stinks all around.

They really need to take care of the phone CM situation. I think they could have offered a summer rescheduling offer if CMs clearly stated a disclaimer that they are hoping to open this summer, but due to the unprecedented and unpredictable nature of the situation, a date hasn’t been announced and is subject to change. Phone CMs should not be editorializing and saying dates are safe when they haven’t been announced. They just shouldn’t.


----------



## Jrb1979

westie55 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Disney doesn't have a crystal ball. Anyone who books a vacation during a pandemic while the parks are closed indefinitely knows he is taking a risk. The fact that June looks to be out now is not due to ANY deceit on Disney's part. Their hopes for a quicker return to safety didn't happen. This pandemic is out of everyone's hands. I have a trip booked in July and August as a back up. November will be my next attempt if those don't work. I know ALL dates in the next year+ are in question especially if a 2nd wave hits. If I can't go, I won't blame Disney one bit. To those who are angry or feel deceived, I am sorry for the loss of your trip. I lost my April trip and it stinks. I know how that feels. Still, try to see the situation for what it is: a continually evolving public health emergency, not a plot against Disney customers.


Its one thing for Disney to allow reservations like Universal is doing but to offer free dining to encourage people to book is where I differ.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Of course you can still be bummed! I’m bummed for things, big and small, important and trivial. This is a major life disruption. Stinks all around.
> 
> They really need to take care of the phone CM situation. I think they could have offered a summer rescheduling offer if CMs clearly stated a disclaimer that they are hoping to open this summer, but due to the unprecedented and unpredictable nature of the situation, a date hasn’t been announce and is subject to change. Phone CMs should not be editorializing and saying dates are safe when they haven’t been announced. They just shouldn’t.



Right? As much as we joke about phone CMs it’s a problem. It’s always been a problem to be fair. Right now they need to all be saying nearly word for word what Disney has on their own website and leave it at that. 

Springs is phased opening starting May 20, we are accepting reservations for July 1st on, although there is currently no planned opening date announced. No ma’am, sorry Mickey does not live at or visit Disney Springs. No, no ma’am, I also have no personal information from my boss Mickey when the parks are opening. Sorry ma’am, Mickey doesn’t like me getting his guests hopes up by giving my guess on dates. Have a magical day.


----------



## Janet McDonald

They need to be transparent and totally honest. Just closing the June dates for booking still doesn’t fully specify. If June is not going to open at all go ahead and say it. If they aren’t totally sure, and closed bookings to reduce capacity because they are trying to open sometime in June THEN JUST SAY THAT!! I am not insisting them open any certain day at all. Just be totally honest about what they are thinking instead of keeping people’s hopes alive and money tied up. I have to schedule my days off way in advance and already moved once and my boss was gracious. And moved flights. Spent hours perfecting dining plans and fastpasses  passes TWICE. We are blue collar. My money doesn’t grow on trees and my time is valuable as is everyone else’s in the same boat.


----------



## yulilin3

Can I just remind people that all of your frustrations are valid and venting here might be helpful to get it all out, BUT if you really want to have any sort of impact then email Disney directly
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
I did and this is the automatic response



Thank you for writing to us. We sincerely appreciate your loyalty to Disney and value the time you took to share your thoughts.

Walt Disney World Resort is temporarily closed at this time and as a result you may experience a longer than normal wait time for a response.

Thank you for your understanding.

We look forward to assisting you.

Sincerely,


----------



## jade1

westie55 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Disney doesn't have a crystal ball. Anyone who books a vacation during a pandemic while the parks are closed indefinitely knows he is taking a risk. The fact that June looks to be out now is not due to ANY deceit on Disney's part. Their hopes for a quicker return to safety didn't happen. This pandemic is out of everyone's hands. I have a trip booked in July and August as a back up. November will be my next attempt if those don't work. I know ALL dates in the next year+ are in question especially if a 2nd wave hits. If I can't go, I won't blame Disney one bit. To those who are angry or feel deceived, I am sorry for the loss of your trip. I lost my April trip and it stinks. I know how that feels. Still, try to see the situation for what it is: a continually evolving public health emergency, not a plot against Disney customers.


 
100%. And all offers and packages don't change any of this. If they do open, those offers are nice to have. But as you explain perfectly, be prepared to be cancelled with this going on.


----------



## dismom58

jerry557 said:


> In my opinion, if someone is so terrified of this virus that they can't feel safe unless everyone around them is wearing masks....and it is that important to their sanity...then that person should not be going to Disney World. Wait for the vaccine.





tidefan said:


> Just checked our DVC site, they are allowing booking still on June 1.  The release didn't say that they were cancelling existing bookings (yet), just that new reservations would be now from July 1.  I wonder if they do open in a limited capacity, maybe they think that they reached it between DVC and what has already been booked...





LSUmiss said:


> That’s what I was thinking. That everything is stopped until they figure it out.
> Also, the timing coincides with the day that Shanghai Disney sold out in one day. Maybe they realize that there will be demand & they need to start weeding some ppl out.


This is a very valid point! We had two June trips I canceled in April one First weekend one last ! I didn’t want to commit till we got an idea how they would reopen and what availability of parks etc would be so I made an Oct ressie for food and wine! Now I don’t know if that will go and if they will even do any festivals this year! If not my last shot is first weekend in Dec to see the Christmas decorations! Hopefully that one won’t coinside with a second wave


----------



## woody337

Janet McDonald said:


> They need to be transparent and totally honest. Just closing the June dates for booking still doesn’t fully specify. If June is not going to open at all go ahead and say it. If they aren’t totally sure, and closed bookings to reduce capacity because they are trying to open sometime in June THEN JUST SAY THAT!! I am not insisting them open any certain day at all. Just be totally honest about what they are thinking instead of keeping people’s hopes alive and money tied up. I have to schedule my days off way in advance and already moved once and my boss was gracious. And moved flights. Spent hours perfecting dining plans and fastpasses  passes TWICE. We are blue collar. My money doesn’t grow on trees and my time is valuable as is everyone else’s in the same boat.


This nails what the problem is.........its all about communication. Disney needs to explain WHY June is blocked now, WHY they encouraged June bookings. All of the un-needed speculation would clear up if they just gave us some info. I know they cant predict the future, but these trips are expensive, the fans pay it for the experience, that includes being truthful and honest.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

To be fair to Disney, and it’s somewhat semantics but still, they took reservations starting June 1 (including the free dining), but they never gave tentative opening dates for anything. Universal did I believe and closed until May 31, Disney just had June 1 where bookings started back up but were calling themselves closed indefinitely.

They still could be opening up June 1 or anytime in June in some capacity. I think a week into May might just be too early to make a definite call one way or another. The nature of vacationing fairly early in this pandemic is going to be a lot of uncertainty and possible changed plans. Might also be a good idea for early guests to think of contingency plans if they decide to go parks first and open without some/all resorts, if only certain parks open, etc. You may not get a ton of warning to make a decision if they end up opening in this way when they finally do. 

And as an aside (steps on soapbox), please if you end up going and are traveling from out of state don’t be that person who tries to get around or flat out ignores a quarantine, either in Florida or at home when you return. COVID-19 is serious even if you don’t personally care to treat it as such, and your actions can seriously harm others. Not all rules are meant for breaking. (Steps off soapbox)


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Every cast member I spoke to when I called to book the free dining. The CM’s who told me to buy my tickets ASAP to book fastpasses for June. It’s too late to say September or whenever which was my point. They shouldn’t have let (encouraged) people to book for June/July/whenever.
> And you can be snarky, I don’t care. I can also be unhappy that the opening isn’t happening as soon as they’d originally hoped. My anniversary trip to Paris was cancelled, my birthday trip, my best friend’s wedding have all been cancelled. I go into work wearing a mask past protestors every day. This is barely a drop in the bucket of disappointment/frustration, but I can still be bummed.



I too bristle when someone acts as though being upset over all this is wrong just because there are other things in the world that are more wrong. We all have bigger problems and that's probably what makes this "little" problem feel even worse. We can't even catch a break anywhere it seems and it's sad, depressing and frustrating.  I wouldn't even call my feelings being bummed. We outright cried our eyes out when we lost our March trip. My grandson, still to this day, leaves the room when we talk about WDW. He didn't even know about the June trip just so he wouldn't go through it again. He doesn't know we've added on days in July, just in case. And yes, that makes him priviledged and I don't care. His feelings, our feelings are valid. He's 8. The world's problems aren't his and they shouldn't be at his age.

I'm not upset about Disney "encouraging" bookings by offering free dining. But then, that wasn't a factor for us. Our June trip was booked before our March trip was, we just added to it after the cancellation and weren't interested in free dining. I can see where a lot of people would think offering free dining was a really good sign they intended to be open. I thought it. I think they did intend to, but without being sure, it got an awful lot of people's hopes up when clearly, they weren't sure they could. I'm glad they allowed us to book in June, just in case, but offering discounts did give the impression that they'd likely be open. Of course now, after the fact, they're saying that it's no indication they'd be open. That little blurb would've been helpful back when they put the offer out. And yes, I'll be emailing them too. 

Off my soap box and on to griping about the ridiculous state of FP availability!


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah I agree, more communication. Closed or unsure for the month of June, just come out and say it. What they say for June will have an effect for July and so forth so they are treading lightly, not good enough in my book from a customer service standpoint when your customers are dropping thousands into your laps.


----------



## vinotinto

Aishaahm said:


> Not sure if this means anything BUT, I had 3 reservation requests from TP reservation finder for beaches and cream all of the sudden become available for June 14th this past Thursday within moments of eachother. I wonder if this means they were opening up availability or truly multiple people cancelled at the same time (which I have never had happen using TPs res finder). *ALSO, to add to speculation of EPCOT potentially not reopening, all EPCOT area Disney owned resorts (Boardwalk, BC, YC) have a significant discount in comparison to all other deluxe resorts on property with the Florida resident deal. *Just some things I have noticed while planning for a June 14th one-night trip at BC.  We have AP’s and were able to get FPs for EPCOT but that doesn’t necessarily mean anything either. We are content with a resort-only stay if that is in the cards! Forgive me if this should go elsewhere, just thought I might share my experience!


Interesting. that certainly adds to the speculation about parks opening in phases, with Epcot opening last.


----------



## LSUmiss

MusicalAstronaut said:


> THISTHISTHIS. Just say it’ll be closed June so we don’t have to move things again!


Right b/c I have June & July booked. June is a much better time for us, but I can go in July if needed. But I need to move flights etc. Just put out a statement like we are working toward a June opening, but the situation is fluid...or...we will definitely be closed til at least July. Just say SOMETHING!!


----------



## Farro

I don't think anything means anything- certain places still accepting reservations, bigger discounts other places, nothing other places.

All it means is Disney is like everything else in the country - at the mercy of the virus as to when it can open. I'm sure they just don't know.
I'm sure they want to open tomorrow if they can.

They have to take into account virus statistics, local government restrictions, public perception.

Honestly, if I had a tripped booked at all this entire summer, I would move it. Probably to next year at this point.

Summer activities, concerts, fest are cancelled everywhere this summer, not sure theme parks would be any different at this point. I didn't think here we'd be closed for the summer, yet here we are.


----------



## SierraT

If they are going to cancel June 1 through the remainder of the month, I wish they would just do it now so I can work on other vacation plans.  Ha!


----------



## KBoopaloo

Sandiz08 said:


> Yeah I agree, more communication. Closed or unsure for the month of June, just come out and say it. What they say for June will have an effect for July and so forth so they are treading lightly, not good enough in my book from a customer service standpoint when your customers are dropping thousands into your laps.


Didn’t someone from Disney say just this week that just because they are booking for June it doesn’t mean they will be open? Wasn’t that reported from one of the Orange County meetings? I think it’s likely that when they made the free dining offer for stay starting June 1 they really did believe they would be open then but somewhere along the line it became much more unclear. Maybe they should have announced that sooner or instructed phone CMs to emphasize the unknowns about June dates when people were rebooking but in recent weeks the message from the Disney execs has been “we don’t know and decisions are made day by day” but it seemed like a lot of people have been unwilling to accept that and were thinking the date was set.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

For those looking for firm answers, it’s a pretty simple answer. They don’t know. They probably have 1,500 different plans. To relay each is unreasonable. So the most efficient way to relay that fact is to state “closed indefinitely”. Your trip, my trip, and everyone until the end of the year’s trip is in question. To ask for more clarity right now is simply not possible, and that is not just for Disney but in every industry!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> I don't think anything means anything- certain places still accepting reservations, bigger discounts other places, nothing other places.
> 
> All it means is Disney is like everything else in the country - at the mercy of the virus as to when it can open. I'm sure they just don't know.
> I'm sure they want to open tomorrow if they can.
> 
> They have to take into account virus statistics, local government restrictions, public perception.
> 
> Honestly, if I had a tripped booked at all this entire summer, I would move it. Probably to next year at this point.



Agreed..   we cancelled June but won’t rebook yet..  there’s too much to be considered before it becomes more of a sure thing.  I can’t book then walk on egg shells hoping it will happen - up one minute down the next..  

It’s less stressful to just wait it out.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I don't think anything means anything- certain places still accepting reservations, bigger discounts other places, nothing other places.
> 
> All it means is Disney is like everything else in the country - at the mercy of the virus as to when it can open. I'm sure they just don't know.
> I'm sure they want to open tomorrow if they can.
> 
> They have to take into account virus statistics, local government restrictions, public perception.
> 
> Honestly, if I had a tripped booked at all this entire summer, I would move it. Probably to next year at this point.
> 
> Summer activities, concerts, fest are cancelled everywhere this summer, not sure theme parks would be any different at this point. I didn't think here we'd be closed for the summer, yet here we are.



Exactly. And Disney is still a business and needs to be taking in money, so they’re never going to come right out and say “all of June is now closed” so people clog up the phones wanting their money back. Unfortunately Disney needs to hold onto the money as long as they can before refunding as they need the capital. Plus, they really don’t know when they’re going to reopen at this point. They’re closed indefinitely, and have been since the beginning of April. Yes, they offered free dining beginning June 1, but they never said they were going to surely open then. It was their hope. That hope has now changed. 
Yes, it sucks people’s trips are in limbo, but Disney’s entire corporation is also in limbo. They’re trying as hard as they can to do this the right way, but there isn’t a right way.


----------



## rpb718

I've been looking at the sample surveys and noticed that there was really nothing that referenced "lack of" or "limiting" WDW transportation options.   Glad that appears to be off the table.


----------



## cakebaker

GusGusTheMouse said:


> For those looking for firm answers, it’s a pretty simple answer. They don’t know. They probably have 1,500 different plans. To relay each is unreasonable. So the most efficient way to relay that fact is to state “closed indefinitely”. Your trip, my trip, and everyone until the end of the year’s trip is in question. To ask for more clarity right now is simply not possible, and that is not just for Disney but in every industry!


I don't think clarity as to when they'll open is possible. But it would've been easy to put a disclaimer in when they put up the offer, that it was subject to the parks being open, that booking did not indicate an opening date or even a projected opening date, exactly what they did a few days ago. Because they can't give us a lot of information, reading tea leaves is the game of the day. And when they put out a significant discount for a specific time frame, it's logical to assume they're going to be open. It wouldn't have cost them a thing to do it, would've removed any future complaints like we're seeing now.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> To be fair to Disney, and it’s somewhat semantics but still, they took reservations starting June 1 (including the free dining), but they never gave tentative opening dates for anything. Universal did I believe and closed until May 31, Disney just had June 1 where bookings started back up but were calling themselves closed indefinitely.
> 
> They still could be opening up June 1 or anytime in June in some capacity. I think a week into May might just be too early to make a definite call one way or another. The nature of vacationing fairly early in this pandemic is going to be a lot of uncertainty and possible changed plans. Might also be a good idea for early guests to think of contingency plans if they decide to go parks first and open without some/all resorts, if only certain parks open, etc. You may not get a ton of warning to make a decision if they end up opening in this way when they finally do.
> 
> And as an aside (steps on soapbox), please if you end up going and are traveling from out of state don’t be that person who tries to get around or flat out ignores a quarantine, either in Florida or at home when you return. COVID-19 is serious even if you don’t personally care to treat it as such, and your actions can seriously harm others. Not all rules are meant for breaking. (Steps off soapbox)


I have date based tickets booked (which a lot of ppl do). I have a back up trip planned for July but can’t make fastpasses without moving those tickets. But if they do open that might not be necessary. So they do owe it to their customers to say something. If they are still trying to open in June, just say that. If it’s definitely closed through at least June, then say that too. I don’t know why that is so hard for them to do.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

cakebaker said:


> I don't think clarity as to when they'll open is possible. But it would've been easy to put a disclaimer in when they put up the offer, that it was subject to the parks being open, that booking did not indicate an opening date or even a projected opening date, exactly what they did a few days ago. Because they can't give us a lot of information, reading tea leaves is the game of the day. And when they put out a significant discount for a specific time frame, it's logical to assume they're going to be open. It wouldn't have cost them a thing to do it, would've removed any future complaints like we're seeing now.


Personally, the statement you are looking for is covered by the “closed indefinitely.” Bookings and offers are just future hopes, and to rely on that would be ignoring the big red flag Disney is putting the focus on, which is the indefinite closure. I too look for any small hope for my honeymoon in August, and as readers of this forum I think we tend to rely on even the smallest of Disney moves as an indication, but I think Disney has done what they need to do. Which is say closed until further notice but continue to book if you would like to take a chance on us opening. Any other guess is just all of us reading between the lines.


----------



## cakebaker

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Personally, the statement you are looking for is covered by the “closed indefinitely.” Bookings and offers are just future hopes, and to rely on that would be ignoring the big red flag Disney is putting the focus on, which is the indefinite closure. I too look for any small hope for my honeymoon in August, and as readers of this forum I think we tend to rely on even the smallest of Disney moves as an indication, but I think Disney has done what they need to do. Which is say closed until further notice but continue to book if you would like to take a chance on us opening. Any other guess is just all of us reading between the lines.


Actually, it's not . The statement I'm looking for is exactly what I said it was. They didn't mind making that statement a few days ago, why not when you put the offer out? And they didn't say, continue to book if you would like to take the chance on us opening...I would've been fine with that too.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

cakebaker said:


> I don't think clarity as to when they'll open is possible. But it would've been easy to put a disclaimer in when they put up the offer, that it was subject to the parks being open, that booking did not indicate an opening date or even a projected opening date, exactly what they did a few days ago. Because they can't give us a lot of information, reading tea leaves is the game of the day. And when they put out a significant discount for a specific time frame, it's logical to assume they're going to be open. It wouldn't have cost them a thing to do it, would've removed any future complaints like we're seeing now.


Also, just to be clear because I’m getting sick of some of the unnecessarily hostile posts, I DO get where your coming from. I just think people have different “logical assumptions”. Because for me it is logical to assume nothing is set in stone right now even if a company says otherwise. But for others, like you, it is something different. So I’m not envious of Disney trying to figure out how to relay everything so that is covers everyone’s different assumptions without providing too much information that will cause people to make all new assumptions. It’s a continuous circle of chaos!


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> Actually, it's not . The statement I'm looking for is exactly what I said it was. They didn't mind making that statement a few days ago, why not when you put the offer out? And they didn't say, continue to book if you would like to take the chance on us opening...I would've been fine with that too.



I'm not sure how anyone watching the news the past 2 months could not have known that their trip to Disney in the next few months may or may not happen.

They wouldn't stop the bookings because they didn't know if they would open. It's on the consumer if they choose to book or re-book knowing that they may have to cancel again.

It's a bad feeling, I get it.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/...st-run-of-new-candymonium-roller-coaster.html
Its not Disney but seeing a park testing their new coaster is at least a little promising of they plan on opening some point this summer.


----------



## Redhead5

I keep reading that Disney offered Free Dining for booking in June. That offer was only for re-booking if you had a reservation that was cancelled in March or April. It was not an offer if you were booking a first time reservation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I have date based tickets booked (which a lot of ppl do). I have a back up trip planned for July but can’t make fastpasses without moving those tickets. But if they do open that might not be necessary. So they do owe it to their customers to say something. If they are still trying to open in June, just say that. If it’s definitely closed through at least June, then say that too. I don’t know why that is so hard for them to do.



By not yet announcing a hard closure for the month of June, that says to me June is still on the table in some way shape or form. If they knew with certainty I think they would make it known. If they said they are trying to open, people are going to read way into that and take it as a guarantee. I can see why they may be remaining tight lipped and vague until they can guarantee an opening.

If I’m not mistaken they called this an indefinite closure way back in March. I get why people have hung their hats on June 1st, and I don’t blame them for that, but they are doing with June what they have been doing with April and May.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I'm not sure how anyone watching the news the past 2 months could not have known that their trip to Disney in the next few months may or may not happen.
> 
> They wouldn't stop the bookings because they didn't know if they would open. It's on the consumer if they choose to book or re-book knowing that they may have to cancel again.
> 
> It's a bad feeling, I get it.


I get that side of things and understand letting people to continue booking. The part I think people are most upset about is that Disney encouraged people to book by offering free dining and now they decide to take it away.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I'm not sure how anyone watching the news the past 2 months could not have known that their trip to Disney in the next few months may or may not happen.
> 
> They wouldn't stop the bookings because they didn't know if they would open. It's on the consumer if they choose to book or re-book knowing that they may have to cancel again.
> 
> It's a bad feeling, I get it.


I didn't say they should stop the bookings. I said, they should have said what they said a few days ago when they put the offer out. Why is that difficult for them to do? As I said, when you put a significant offer out, not just allowing booking, but enticing people to book, it would lead people to believe  you might be opening by that date. Simply saying " this offer does not guarantee or indicate that we will be open" seems so easy to me. And they didn't mind saying it, just much later, so apparently they thought it needed said.

To be clear, I know full well that the offer was targeted only to guests like me, who had been cancelled. That seems to me to make it doubly important to clarify- these guests have already been disappointed once and for the March guests, with absolutely no advance notice. When that offer was put it, no one reasonably thought they'd be closed for months, so easy to assume June was reasonable. I have no real dog in the fight, I didn't want free dining.


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> I've been looking at the sample surveys and noticed that there was really nothing that referenced "lack of" or "limiting" WDW transportation options.   Glad that appears to be off the table.


It is going to have to be limited.  I don’t see how you can run skyliner and sanitize each gondola between each party.  People would be stuck in gondolas for hours as they stop the line to sanitize each car when someone deboards.  Skyliner Is going to be shut down at least for a year after they reopen.


----------



## Sandiz08

Disney doesn’t have to say anything, but I expected better from them.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I get that side of things and understand letting people to continue booking. The part I think people are most upset about is that Disney encouraged people to book by offering free dining and now they decide to take it away.





cakebaker said:


> I didn't say they should stop the bookings. I said, they should have said what they said a few days ago when they put the offer out. Why is that difficult for them to do? As I said, when you put a significant offer out, not just allowing booking, but enticing people to book, it would lead people to believe  you might be opening by that date. Simply saying " this offer does not guarantee or indicate that we will be open" seems so easy to me. And they didn't mind saying it, just much later, so apparently they thought it needed said.



We will have to disagree. I think anyone who re-booked for June should have known automatically that this trip may still not happen, would be dependent on virus.
I'm sure Disney was hoping to be open, but they couldn't.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> We will have to disagree. I think anyone who re-booked for June should have known automatically that this trip may still not happen, would be dependent on virus.
> I'm sure Disney was hoping to be open, but they couldn't.


I get that and people should have known they might not open. I don't think they should have offered free dining.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> We will have to disagree. I think anyone who re-booked for June should have known automatically that this trip may still not happen, would be dependent on virus.
> I'm sure Disney was hoping to be open, but they couldn't.


Did it hurt Disney in any way to make the statement with the offer that they made a few days ago? That's all I'm saying. Just spell it out-We're putting this offer out, but please remember we may not be open by then. I'm guessing people would've booked anyway, but it would've closed the path for this particular complaint. In other words, good customer service. I'm not trying to extend the discussion, but when you post we'll have to disagree, followed by an argument as to why you're still right, it sort of negates the agreement to disagree.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Whether they offered free dining or not come June 1, if they removed an end date all together and let people apply it to whatever date they wanted, if they didn’t start it until the fall, etc. people would be inferring that the date Disney started accepting reservations for would be an opening date.

Do I personally think they should have offered a looser recovery offer? Yes. Do I think that would have helped the optimism related to whenever their first bookable date was? Not really.


----------



## vinotinto

SierraT said:


> If they are going to cancel June 1 through the remainder of the month, I wish they would just do it now so I can work on *other vacation plans*.  Ha!


I totally get you on this. My trip is in July and it would be naive of me to think that all/most WDW parks would be open then. I have been looking at other potential vacation plans, but I'm still waiting on a refund on a cancelled cruise and don't want to book a back-up vacation that will result in us booking air/accommodations that are non-refundable within 60 days and the best case scenario is a future credit.

From their perspective, I'm sure they are working on different scenarios/opening dates based on very fluid data coming in daily, and they are not ready to make an announcement. They are not going to come out and say "well, we're thinking we're either going to open on this date,  if we get this data, with this park open and these operational modifications, or  if we get this data, open on this date with these parks open and these operational modifications, or if we get this data, it's going to be on this date with these operational modifications."


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Sandiz08 said:


> Disney doesn’t have to say anything, but I expected better from them.



My new motto over the past few months: in a pandemic, my expectations are now aspirations. Life in general has not met my expectations lately. I can’t fault Disney for not following through when most everyone else is falling short as well during this unprecedented event. I think we just have to hope that this is a live and learn event for everyone, including Disney.


----------



## Farro

GusGusTheMouse said:


> My new motto over the past few months: in a pandemic, my expectations are now aspirations. Life in general has not met my expectations lately. I can’t fault Disney for not following through when most everyone else is falling short as well during this unprecedented event. I think we just have to hope that this is a live and learn event for everyone, including Disney.



Exactly.

At this point I've moved from hoping Disney is back to normal by next May, to I hope Disney opens this year, to I hope I keep my job! I honestly have in the back of my head that next May's trip won't even happen.

I was just happy yesterday to get an appointment at Target Optical for June!!! Small victories!!!


----------



## KBoopaloo

GusGusTheMouse said:


> My new motto over the past few months: in a pandemic, my expectations are now aspirations. Life in general has not met my expectations lately. I can’t fault Disney for not following through when most everyone else is falling short as well during this unprecedented event. I think we just have to hope that this is a live and learn event for everyone, including Disney.


I wish I could like this post 1000 times.


----------



## sshaw0715

Brianstl said:


> It is going to have to be limited.  I don’t see how you can run skyliner and sanitize each gondola between each party.  People would be stuck in gondolas for hours as they stop the line to sanitize each car when someone deboards.  Skyliner Is going to be shut down at least for a year after they reopen.


It would be the same for any of the transportation options.   The only transportation options that are open air are boats.


----------



## Brianstl

sshaw0715 said:


> It would be the same for any of the transportation options.   The only transportation options that are open air are boats.



It is much easier to rotate buses in and out of service at the end of the line for sanitation than it is operate Skyliner while keeping the gondolas sanitized.  You can sanitize a bus in minutes with a fogger while a bus returning to service picks up the waiting guests.  Bus service can basically keep operating seemlessly.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I'm not sure how anyone watching the news the past 2 months could not have known that their trip to Disney in the next few months may or may not happen.
> 
> They wouldn't stop the bookings because they didn't know if they would open. It's on the consumer if they choose to book or re-book knowing that they may have to cancel again.
> 
> It's a bad feeling, I get it.


It’s not that it’s cancelled in June. But we still don’t know if it is b/c Disney has said NOTHING. If they still don’t know that’s fine but say that too!


----------



## LSUmiss

So how has it been working lately with cancellations? Does anyone know? Are they just cancelling or allowing you to move your booked trip as in keep the current price? If I cancel June on my own & reschedule toJuly it’ll cost me $200-$400 more for the same trip (depending on the week I pick).  So are they allowing you to just move your dates but keep your price?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

LSUmiss said:


> So how has it been working lately with cancellations? Does anyone know? Are they just cancelling or allowing you to move your booked trip as in keep the current price? If I cancel June on my own & reschedule toJuly it’ll cost me $200-$400 more for the same trip (depending on the week I pick).  So are they allowing you to just move your dates but keep your price?


It’s my understanding that you have to pay the difference.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

LSUmiss said:


> So how has it been working lately with cancellations? Does anyone know? Are they just cancelling or allowing you to move your booked trip as in keep the current price? If I cancel June on my own & reschedule toJuly it’ll cost me $200-$400 more for the same trip (depending on the week I pick).  So are they allowing you to just move your dates but keep your price?


My understanding is that you are not able to keep your price. It will adjust to the rates for the dates you move it to.


----------



## wallawallakids

Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I get that and people should have known they might not open. I don't think they should have offered free dining.




Yes you've said this for literally pages and pages. They did offer it. They wanted to open. Obviously they feel they can't. It's done and people have to regroup and move on. It sucks in a big way. In fact it sucks for all of us that they aren't opening sooner than later.

This horse is dead.

ETA: We STILL don't know if they are closed through June. They might not be!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

wallawallakids said:


> Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.


This is exactly how I feel. I was actually just telling my husband this this morning. I feel that the real frustration people are having with this is all the work they are having to put in and then put in again because of the way Disney makes you plan for a successful trip. I was fortunate enough to not have a vacation cancelled but have been trying to run defense on my early July trip (scheduled since last year) for what feels like forever. It’s honestly exhausting and I would have given up already if I didn’t have military tickets wrapped up in it that I probably can’t recoup costs on.


----------



## Farro

wallawallakids said:


> Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.



I honestly don't understand what people want!

Transparent about what? That they don't know when they will open? They don't have a plan - it's a pandemic and it's never happened before. I'm about to use everyone's favorite word -the situation is fluid!
The plan probably is  - hey let's take this day by day as things change day by day and we will open as soon as we can.

People - stop booking until you have an answer if you don't like the uncertainty!!!


----------



## nashvilleash

wallawallakids said:


> Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.


This Is where my frustration lies, the process of rebooking. My memorial trip was a year in the making, and now I am scrambling to create options for another time this summer.


----------



## Farro

nashvilleash said:


> This Is where my frustration lies, the process of rebooking. My memorial trip was a year in the making, and now I am scrambling to create options for another time this summer.



If you are frustrated, why would you still be booking when you know everything is still up in the air and you are likely to have the same outcome later this summer?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> If you are frustrated, why would you still be booking when you know everything is still up in the air and you are likely to have the same outcome later this summer?




This is something I don't understand, either. If it were me I would have bagged on 2020 and moved to next year.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> It’s not that it’s cancelled in June. But we still don’t know if it is b/c Disney has said NOTHING. If they still don’t know that’s fine but say that too!


They said just because they’re taking reservations for June doesn’t mean they will necessarily be opening in June.  They made that statement last week.

FWIW, I still think a June opening might be the plan but it could be severely limited.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

wallawallakids said:


> Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.



I don’t disagree with this analysis at all. I think that is exactly where a lot of this stems from, but I don’t think it is just Disney. I am trying to plan a WDW honeymoon, but also a wedding in August. So I throw my fist to the sky to the entire wedding industry. Courts are closed in my state and I’m a lawyer, so I can’t plan anything there either and that’s my job. My neighbor is cursing her day care center for not giving clear plans for reopening because she relies on their schedule months ahead of time as well. I think this pandemic highlights how many of us are OCD and what life events require an abhorrent amount of planning. And as many of us know on this board, a Disney trip is definitely one of those things. Planning is just out the window right now. So yes, Disney requires planning, but so  do many other aspects of life too, so I can’t place that all on Disney’s shoulders. But I’ll be interested in seeing if Disney requires us to do more or less planning in this new socially distant world.


----------



## LSUmiss

wallawallakids said:


> Heres the thing.  We all get that Disney doesn't know when they will open.  And someone can say "Well, if you rebooked for June you knew that may not happen", but that isn't true.  Yes we knew they were closed in March and then April, but no one knew then how long this would last or what the actual impact would be.  I am not blaming Disney.  I think they didn't know either HOWEVER, I believe a HUGE problem lies in how Disney has trained their guests.  All of us know for a successful trip to Disney one must PLAN, PLAN, PLAN.  So you have guests booking reservations 180 days out, fast passes 60 days out.  Disney fans are so used to micromanaging every second of the day because we have to. (Now I know there are a few fans who don't do this, but I am talking about the majority).  We are programed to plan because we are rewarded to by Disney.  The frustration now stems from that.  You have people planing and replaning trips over and over and the bottomline is, it's all unknown.  No one knows how the future is going to work.  We can't plan these trips like we have in the past and that is where the root of the frustration comes and it is understandable.  Until Disney is transparent about how this works and what the future plan is, people will be frustrated. When you train your guests to plan everything out down to ride times, it is really hard to then back track and be vague about everything for the future.


Yes & I also find it disappointing that they won’t honor the price you were booked under the first time. That makes it more frustrating to give ppl an offer you have no intention of fulfilling. And I get things are fluid, blah blah, but then honor the price ppl were booked under no matter when you have to reschedule them to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> If you are frustrated, why would you still be booking when you know everything is still up in the air and you are likely to have the same outcome later this summer?


Hope


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Yes & I also find it disappointing that they won’t honor the price you were booked under the first time. That makes it more frustrating to give ppl an offer you have no intention of fulfilling. And I get things are fluid, blah blah, but then honor the price ppl were booked under no matter when you have to reschedule them to.




But you don't know that they won't. They are doing it for DLP. They might do it for WDW.

This is when having a TA comes in handy.


----------



## nashvilleash

This situation is Unprecedented, sure, fluid, sure but having the hope of a Disney trip, for me, alleviates the stress of all the doom and gloom


----------



## gottalovepluto

Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...


----------



## SaintsManiac

nashvilleash said:


> This situation is Unprecedented, sure, fluid, sure but having the hope of a Disney trip, for me, alleviates the stress of all the doom and gloom




I totally get that. It just seems it would be more stressful than hopeful not knowing anything this summer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> But you don't know that they won't. They are doing it for DLP. They might do it for WDW.
> 
> This is when having a TA comes in handy.


Having a TA will make zero difference on if Disney will honor the rate. If you booked a group rate through a TA that is different but only one or two agencies are big enough to take on the financial risk of doing group bookings like that.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mzpalmtree said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I was actually just telling my husband this this morning. I feel that the real frustration people are having with this is all the work they are having to put in and then put in again because of the way Disney makes you plan for a successful trip. I was fortunate enough to not have a vacation cancelled but have been trying to run defense on my early July trip (scheduled since last year) for what feels like forever. It’s honestly exhausting and I would have given up already if I didn’t have military tickets wrapped up in it that I probably can’t recoup costs on.


That’s definitely the main thing for me. My dates are very flexible. I can go whenever. I have June & July booked. But my tickets are only linked to June so my fast passes etc are linked to that reservation. I can move them & plan July, but June is cheaper, has better flights for us & is better schedule-wise so I don’t want to give that up yet if it’s not officially over.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Having a TA will make zero difference on if Disney will honor the rate. If you booked a group rate through a TA that is different but only one or two agencies are big enough to take on the financial risk of doing group bookings like that.




That isn't what I meant. I meant they deal with all of the phone calls, the hold times, etc.


----------



## SierraT

Eric Smith said:


> They said just because they’re taking reservations for June doesn’t mean they will necessarily be opening in June.  They made that statement last week.
> 
> FWIW, I still think a June opening might be the plan but it could be severely limited.


My husband just said let it ride and see what happens, then we’ll reschedule to another time.  I was thinking of moving it and then forgot the cast members here will post if people are going to be called back (I think it’s either Saturday or Sunday).  I think we can figure it out when they let us know if the schedules come out this week given it’s so close to June 1 now.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> But you don't know that they won't. They are doing it for DLP. They might do it for WDW.
> 
> This is when having a TA comes in handy.


July is booked with a TA. But my June trip is cheaper so I’m trying to hold on to that if I can.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s not just Disney.

Things that are not cancelled already are up in the air. The only way people know things with certainty at this point is when those things have been flat out cancelled. Lots of postponing of things until inevitable cancellations. Lots of vouchers, credits, instead of flat out refunds.

I think overall Disney has done a really good job making it really easy for their guests to cancel if they’re not happy or comfortable, and hassle free refunds. Not being able to give definitive dates for people to plan is the nature of this pandemic. If you want a shot at going this summer this is what it looks like. The alternative is them pulling the plug on all of it and telling people no chance until July, until fall, until January, etc.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...


Me too. It’s such an emotional rollercoaster lol. When the mask thing was being debated, I found myself hoping they would take the option out of my hands & just be closed b/c I was really opposed to wearing one in the summer heat.  Well now that they might be, I don’t like that either! Lol!


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Hope


And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.



I’m still really bummed we’re missing out on going to Animal Kingdom during what I think is the height of my 4 year olds animal obsession. Can totally relate to that.


----------



## LSUmiss

One thing I am thankful for is having the dis to vent these hopes & frustrations lol. If I talked to ppl in the real world (including my own DH) about it this much, ppl would think I’m crazy!


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Hope





nashvilleash said:


> This situation is Unprecedented, sure, fluid, sure but having the hope of a Disney trip, for me, alleviates the stress of all the doom and gloom





LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.



Perfectly reasonable.

But at this point you are going in with your eyes open and I don't think Disney holds any blame if you are cancelled again.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Perfectly reasonable.
> 
> But at this point you are going in with your eyes open and I don't think Disney holds any blame if you are cancelled again.


I don’t blame them. I do think they should honor your existing price & think they should make a statement like although we are only taking July reservations now we still hope to at least partially open in June if possible or say they won’t be opening at all in June if they know they can’t.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.



I WISH I had that mindset! Except for this situation... 

I’m a big “plan for the worst and be pleasantly surprised if it works out” type person. Usually, I think that hurts me, but in this pandemic I think it is protecting me from a lot of disappointment.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Perfectly reasonable.
> 
> But at this point you are going in with your eyes open and I don't think Disney holds any blame if you are cancelled again.




Heck I have a backup week picked for *2021* if May doesn't work out!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Since it was mentioned up thread and for a change of subject......I think the Skyliner will be open and is probable the safest mode of transportation other your own car on property when they re-open. It is pretty much a flying bird cage with all the windows and vents and no touch points other than the seats for your backside...a hand sanitizer station before and after getting on and it's about as safe as it gets. No grab handle, stainless poles  or plastic seats, plus they can give every group or family their own gondola.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Heck I have a backup week picked for *2021* if May doesn't work out!



I'm just planning different destinations at this point. I figure if May 2021 isn't a go, then Disney just isn't reopening!

But let's not go there yet...


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t blame them. I do think they should honor your existing price & think they should make a statement like although we are only taking July reservations now we still hope to at least partially open in June if possible or say they won’t be opening at all in June if they know they can’t.




It will come. This literally just happened last night. I know it's hard to be patient, but you just have to be when planning Disney trips. They change stuff at the last minute when there isn't a pandemic going on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm just planning different destinations at this point. I figure if May 2021 isn't a go, then Disney just isn't reopening!
> 
> But let's not go there yet...




They'll be open, but it might not be the way we (my family) want it to be.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Perfectly reasonable.
> 
> But at this point you are going in with your eyes open and I don't think Disney holds any blame if you are cancelled again.


I’ll blame whoever/whatever the heck I please and people can give me angry faces, sad faces, likes and love. Who cares? Corporate entity or the man on the moon- blame is simply an ethical construct in the mind of the person placing it. So if people want to get on here and blame Disney- go for it. If it annoys me I’ll skip it, be angry at it, or ignore them. Most likely I’ll feel bad for their loss and give them a sad face.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ll blame whoever/whatever the heck I please and people can give me angry faces, sad faces, likes and love. Who cares? Corporate entity or the man on the moon- blame is simply an ethical construct in the mind of the person placing it. So if people want to get on here and blame Disney- go for it. If it annoys me I’ll skip it, be angry at it, or ignore them. Most likely I’ll feel bad for their loss and give them a sad face.



I'm not annoyed or angry. And I do feel bad for those cancelling.


----------



## jade1

Farro said:


> Perfectly reasonable.
> 
> But at this point you are going in with your eyes open and I don't think Disney holds any blame if you are cancelled again.



That's the thing. Why is July safe now? August? Who knows, esp if things spike again.

What's the definition of insanity?

But the good news for those holding ressies (at least I would think) is "IF" they open (remove the closed indefinitely), they are ready to go.


----------



## bookwormde

SierraT said:


> My husband just said let it ride and see what happens, then we’ll reschedule to another time.  I was thinking of moving it and then forgot the cast members here will post if people are going to be called back (I think it’s either Saturday or Sunday).  I think we can figure it out when they let us know if the schedules come out this week given it’s so close to June 1 now.


while it is clear that something changed to cause WDW to stop staking reservations for cash rooms, dining and other events in June. I think while it is possible that they have abandoned June, I think it is much more likely that they finally have a reasonably complete opening plan and need to align it with existing reservations to know if they can take new ones. There will be some lag to get IT systems and CMs aligned with the plan. 

If by May 20th there is no announcement of the initial plan phase then the early part of June will be unlikely. My guess is that if WDW has a plan now that even if they delay the announcement as soon as they start training CMs on it we will begin to get unofficial details


----------



## jade1

SaintsManiac said:


> Heck I have a backup week picked for *2021* if May doesn't work out!



We have a bunch actually.

But after all of what's gone on, I would no way be surprised if they closed again from a nationwide spike again next year.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spaceguy55 said:


> Since it was mentioned up thread and for a change of subject......I think the Skyliner will be open and is probable the safest mode of transportation other your own car on property when they re-open. It is pretty much a flying bird cage with all the windows and vents and no touch points other than the seats for your backside...a hand sanitizer station before and after getting on and it's about as safe as it gets. No grab handle, stainles poles  or plastic seats, plus they can give every group or family their own gondola.



I think so too.

Way easier to just stick one party per vehicle than it is to worry about spacing people far enough apart on buses, boats, or monorails (and people listening). I doubt they’ll be sanitizing any transportation method between guests so that isn’t a downside of the skyliner IMO. Treat it like a ride vehicle and have people sanitize after.


----------



## whoiam

Disney is still taking reservations and not telling you anything because they want your $$$. It’s essentially their only source of revenue. They are not going to tell everyone they’re closed in June right now because they will be overwhelmed with calls. It’s the same reason they did it week by week for May. They never intended on opening.

If you are really upset with Disney, put your money where your mouth is and stop rebooking until they give an opening date.


----------



## jade1

whoiam said:


> *If you are really upset with Disney, put your money where your mouth is* and stop rebooking until they give an opening date.



Ah, the good ole days on the dis.  I miss those times.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jade1 said:


> Ah, the good ole days on the dis.  I miss those times.




You knew it was coming!


----------



## ruthies12

LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.



This right here is my problem.   I had my March trip canceled on me and have a pre-teen who will soon be too old for BBB and jedi training which she wanted to do.  She also wanted to do pirates league one more time which they are closing down.  And my 7 year old is right on that cusp of not believing in characters anymore. 

We rescheduled for mid june with free dining.  I'm holding out on canceling in the hope that if they cancel on us they will let us move our free dining to later in the year.


----------



## whoiam

jade1 said:


> Ah, the good ole days on the dis.  I miss those times.



Hm. Must’ve missed that one. Lol


----------



## jade1

whoiam said:


> Hm. Must’ve missed that one. Lol



It's right behind "vote with your wallet".


----------



## whoiam

jade1 said:


> It's right behind "vote with your wallet".



Ah. Not amused with my cliches?? Haha. The pandemic really brought out the worst and most predictable in me I guess.


----------



## marinejjh

Not to sound pessimistic, but the NCAA just announced that they aren't entirely sure football will happen and if it does not sure it will start on time. Makes me more likely to think Disney will open later than sooner. The other thing is all the people on here complaining about Disney not making an announcement. If people are that bothered by this, than find other vacation spots and spend your money elsewhere. It's exactly what our family is doing this fall. Depending on what and how Disney handles everything, we may never go back.


----------



## Farro

The removal of the free dining offer through September - I'm guessing if they open there really will be very limited dining available?


----------



## Carrie W

I think they are waiting for phase 2 to be announced and then they will announce reopen plans.  They have said they won't open until phase 2 and as far as I know the Governor hasn't announced a date for that yet.  We have late June reservations and I would love more information, but I don't blame Disney that we don't know yet.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

marinejjh said:


> *Not to sound pessimistic*, but the NCAA just announced that they aren't entirely sure football will happen and if it does not sure it will start on time. Makes me more likely to think Disney will open later than sooner. The other thing is all the people on here complaining about Disney not making an announcement. If people are that bothered by this, than find other vacation spots and spend your money elsewhere. It's exactly what our family is doing this fall. Depending on what and how Disney handles everything, we may never go back.


You couldn’t possibly sound more pessimistic.


----------



## whiporee

whoiam said:


> Disney is still taking reservations and not telling you anything because they want your $$$. It’s essentially their only source of revenue. They are not going to tell everyone they’re closed in June right now because they will be overwhelmed with calls. It’s the same reason they did it week by week for May. They never intended on opening.
> 
> If you are really upset with Disney, put your money where your mouth is and stop rebooking until they give an opening date.



They're only taking $200. Balances aren't required until a week before arrival, even for plans. They aren't making significant revenue on the interest on those deposits. 

They were taking reservations because they hoped/expected to be open June 1. They may have been wrong, but I believe they acted in good faith.  I'm still holding hope for June 2 (fading fast though) but I'm starting to think it may only be MK and may only be monorail resorts. Then we'll have to decide whether that experience is worth it. But I don't think anyone can blame Disney -- or anyone -- for this stuff. Sometimes nature gets cruel and destructive and merciless. This is an example of that.


----------



## Duck143

SaintsManiac said:


> This is something I don't understand, either. If it were me I would have bagged on 2020 and moved to next year.


It's not that simple for some people who had trips planned in 2020.  For instance, we're out of state by a flight and we purchased AP's 2 years ago after much consideration with the plan on bringing our family on 2 trips a year apart.  The first trip was May 2019 and the second would be happening right now this week.  We can't just 'bag 2020'.  We paid thousands of dollars for our passes and now we are working on rescheduling the May 2020 trip with ZERO idea of how long our passes will be extended for.  I'm not complaining, but I did spend hours rescheduling the May trip for the second week of June and now I'll probably have to cancel that bit by bit, just like I did for our May '20 trip.  If we had a package that we could get fully refunded, I would be happy to wait for a trip next year when things are more certain, but that's not in cards for us right now.  I'm just holding onto the June trip for the moment and will deal with that when/if it gets cancelled.


----------



## jade1

whiporee said:


> Sometimes nature gets cruel and destructive and merciless. *This is an example of that.*



Social media?


----------



## rpb718

jade1 said:


> Social media?



That too.


----------



## marinejjh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You couldn’t possibly sound more pessimistic.


Maybe a little, just find it comical all the people on here that are living in a fairy land thinking Disney will open up anytime soon. I'm just realistic.


----------



## SaintsManiac

marinejjh said:


> Not to sound pessimistic, but the NCAA just announced that they aren't entirely sure football will happen and if it does not sure it will start on time. Makes me more likely to think Disney will open later than sooner. The other thing is all the people on here complaining about Disney not making an announcement. If people are that bothered by this, than find other vacation spots and spend your money elsewhere. It's exactly what our family is doing this fall. Depending on what and how Disney handles everything, we may never go back.



College football is my biggest concern right now. I have thousands locked up in season tickets. LSU has my money and I know they will make it difficult to get it back. 




Duck143 said:


> It's not that simple for some people who had trips planned in 2020.  For instance, we're out of state by a flight and we purchased AP's 2 years ago after much consideration with the plan on bringing our family on 2 trips a year apart.  The first trip was May 2019 and the second would be happening right now this week.  We can't just 'bag 2020'.  We paid thousands of dollars for our passes and now we are working on rescheduling the May 2020 trip with ZERO idea of how long our passes will be extended for.  I'm not complaining, but I did spend hours rescheduling the May trip for the second week of June and now I'll probably have to cancel that bit by bit, just like I did for our May '20 trip.  If we had a package that we could get fully refunded, I would be happy to wait for a trip next year when things are more certain, but that's not in cards for us right now.  I'm just holding onto the June trip for the moment and will deal with that when/if it gets cancelled.



Every situation has its problems. I would be on the phone with Disney asking for a partial refund or extension on APs.


----------



## whoiam

whiporee said:


> They're only taking $200. Balances aren't required until a week before arrival, even for plans.
> 
> They were taking reservations because they hoped/expected to be open June 1. They may have been wrong, but I believe they acted in good faith.  I'm still holding hope for June 2 (fading fast though) but I'm starting to think it may only be MK and may only be monorail resorts. Then we'll have to decide whether that experience is worth it. But I don't think anyone can blame Disney -- or anyone -- for this stuff. Sometimes nature gets cruel and destructive and merciless. This is an example of that.



Definitely. I don’t blame Disney. I just think it’s silly to see people continuing to make reservations throughout the summer and then get upset when things point to being cancelled. In my opinion, Disney has made it very clear they don’t know when they’re opening. I don’t think there was ever really a chance they would open in May though.


----------



## Sarahslay

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I hope so too, but I really wanted to do VAH.  Being patient is impossible when they let us book & then take it away again!  Wondering if I should just push to July to try to do VAH....


I'm doing VAH on July 10 and am alread nervous about it, at least we get our money out, but I wish if they were going to cancel all of them they would just go ahead and do it. They might have staffing concerns for it,  just want that extra time in the evenings to sanitize after the park closes during the early stages, or it's a cost saving issue, either way it's frustrating. It's just silly to have those 2 events hanging out at the end desperately trying to hang on.


----------



## merdie

LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.



This is why I think I’m feeling disappointed this trip in particular. My kids are almost 11 and 8, the the magical years are so close to being over. We will have fun trips in the future, but this one felt like the end of an era for me. My little kids years are almost gone and that’s tough.

Sorry for that side tangent!


----------



## tinkerhon

whiporee said:


> They're only taking $200. Balances aren't required until a week before arrival, even for plans. They aren't making significant revenue on the interest on those deposits.
> 
> They were taking reservations because they hoped/expected to be open June 1. They may have been wrong, but I believe they acted in good faith.  I'm still holding hope for June 2 (fading fast though) but I'm starting to think it may only be MK and may only be monorail resorts. Then we'll have to decide whether that experience is worth it. But I don't think anyone can blame Disney -- or anyone -- for this stuff. Sometimes nature gets cruel and destructive and merciless. This is an example of that.



If I lived anywhere close to Orlando, I would definitely be at MK if that's the only option upon re-opening 

That being said, flying in from NY, I think I would rather watch old Disney vacation planning DVDs  in front of my AC, than wear a mask for a few days at MK


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> And for those with little kids, their age is a huge factor. Next year won’t be the same as far as what DS is into etc. It might be more, but it might be less. And with little kids everything is FLUID () so I’m big on seizing the moment whenever I can. So I will hold out hope until it really is over.


You are not wrong per se, but I can tell you that we've been going to WDW at least a once a year since my two (very different from each other) kids were 2 and 4, and the 2-year old who loved characters and princesses and getting dressed as the princesses, *still* loves to meet characters, now that she is 12, and while she is too sophisticated to dress in a princess dress, she plans all of her outfits so she can disneybound. And the 4-year old who absolutely loved Test Track on the first trip, and had a mini-meltdown because he was to short for RnRC, returned when he was 5, rode RnRC and now at 15, he still loves those rides. And they both still love the fireworks, and now that they are older, they know all the lyrics and sing along. So, all of that is to say, don't assume the magic will not be there simply because they grow up. As they grow, they will still find many things about WDW to be very magical.



LSUmiss said:


> One thing I am thankful for is having the dis to vent these hopes & frustrations lol. If I talked to ppl in the real world (including my own DH) about it this much, ppl would think I’m crazy!


LOL, totally! If DISboards stops existing, I'm not sure what I would do. Who would I talk to about all these planning?


----------



## yulilin3

a bit off topic but does anyone know of a vlogger we could follow along at SDL on Monday (well Sunday at 9:30pm)


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> a bit off topic but does anyone know of a vlogger we could follow along at SDL on Monday (well Sunday at 9:30pm)



Don’t think she vlogs, but I’m going to be following this: 

https://instagram.com/mollay?igshid=qbb8ty64qvuv


----------



## goofystitch

gottalovepluto said:


> Hope


No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true!


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> LOL, totally! If DISboards stops existing, I'm not sure what I would do. Who would I talk to about all these planning?


a therapist? lol I kid I kid
I'm feeling for everyone that had trips booked and cancelled and rebooked and now in Disney limbo


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.pennlive.com/life/2020/...st-run-of-new-candymonium-roller-coaster.html
> Its not Disney but seeing a park testing their new coaster is at least a little promising of they plan on opening some point this summer.


I live in northeast Pa. Hershey is hoping for an opening sometime in June.  Our state has a ways to go with phased openings  which are being done by groups of counties. We are red yellow and green color coded based on Covid19 cases.


----------



## cakebaker

GusGusTheMouse said:


> ... I just think people have different “logical assumptions”. Because for me it is logical to assume nothing is set in stone right now even if a company says otherwise. But for others, like you, it is something different. So I’m not envious of Disney trying to figure out how to relay everything so that is covers everyone’s different assumptions without providing too much information that will cause people to make all new assumptions. It’s a continuous circle of chaos!



Just so you understand, it's not others like me, I booked before the free dining offer, didn't want the free dining offer. Had I wanted it, I would've booked with or without any more information. My only point is, they could have been specifically clear just like they were a few days ago. They figured it out, because they did it. The problem is, they did it over a month after they put the offer out. Simply saying- Reservations with this offer does not indicate that the resorts will be open- The same thing they said just days ago. Seems really easy and simple to me and avoids the negative reaction many are having now. But it in no way affected me or my choices.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> a therapist? lol I kid I kid
> I'm feeling for everyone that had trips booked and cancelled and rebooked and now in Disney limbo



I'm under the care of dis-therapy. It's cheaper.   We're all re-adjusted on plans, just waiting to see what happens next. I've never worked so hard to go on vacation in my life.


----------



## courtney1188

SaintsManiac said:


> This is something I don't understand, either. If it were me I would have bagged on 2020 and moved to next year.



For me, it's because we have annual passes that expire after this summer. We can only go during the summer - I'm a teacher, so I only get summer, spring break, and Christmas break off. Except my husband can't take spring or Christmas break off. So summer it is! We bought an annual pass to use last August, and then again this summer in July. If July doesn't happen, then we wasted a lot of money on annual passes when we should have just bought park hoppers. Of course, we had no way of knowing last summer that this was going to happen! I would love to see an update that gives us more options on that, but I know it's unlikely and right now they're just focused on figuring out when they can open, what they can cut and have people still willing to come, and what safety measures are non-negotiable.


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...


I miss The Great Mask Debate too. I think we will see it become one of those topics with a closed FAQ where you cannot debate and will only have the posted rules, the way the Great Tipping Debate, The Great Pool Hopping Debate, The Great Pet at Resorts Debate and The Great Room Check Debate have gone.

The posts from this morning tell me, it is finally sinking into all of us that there is a real possibility that WDW may either not reopen any time soon, or may reopen with some pretty significant limitations.


----------



## Tjddis

Wow.  Looks like the pessimists are “winning today”.  I’m just kidding.  Need a little levity
So I have some questions for y”all:

way back when this started I stayed it would be better for Disney to set reopening to December or January in order to not engender the backlash they would face from having to cancel summer trips a week at a time. I got roasted pretty good. And I get that would be economically tough for them, but my reasoning was if they somehow got to open earlier the loyal customer would scramble to come back. Do we think that would have been a more satisfying situation?

I do not have an AP or know anything about them.Is there any language in the agreement that accounts for closures out of their control?
For an attraction in an area known for potential violent weather I’m surprised it’s not accounted for

I found the planning to be a welcome distraction and something to look forward to even if I knew it might not happen.  But I get that frustration. Problem is the planners ( and I am one) are control freaks. And now we don’t have any

lastly for those upset about their kids aging out I get it.  But there’s no good time for this. My kids are 14 and 16 and my daughter was slated to spend her Sweet 16 in WDW which has Been her childhood wish.  That’s gone. She will never turn 16 again.  We had shirts made and everything.  Was a week out when it closed. I know the little ones are too young right now to get it, but for us it was an opportunity to have our kids learn about real world issues and how to deal with disappointment and what they can and can’t control.  I was pretty proud how she took it in stride.  Better than me I might add


----------



## DGsAtBLT

marinejjh said:


> Maybe a little, just find it comical all the people on here that are living in a fairy land thinking Disney will open up anytime soon. I'm just realistic.



I don’t think you sound pessimistic, pessimistic is Disney isn’t opening until 2021 and that’s if they don’t go bankrupt first! I’m with you, it’s realistic and reality just skews pretty dang negative right now.

I really do think a healthy dose of negativity (or what you and I would call realism) helps cushion the blow with cancelled trips or heavily modified ones.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

cakebaker said:


> Just so you understand, it's not others like me, I booked before the free dining offer, didn't want the free dining offer. Had I wanted it, I would've booked with or without any more information. My only point is, they could have been specifically clear just like they were a few days ago. They figured it out, because they did it. The problem is, they did it over a month after they put the offer out. Simply saying- Reservations with this offer does not indicate that the resorts will be open. The same thing they said just days ago. Seems really easy and simple to me and avoids the negative reaction many are having now. But it in no way affected me or my choices.



Glad to hear you were not personally impacted by the offer.


----------



## chad_1138

So, some good news as far as Florida heading toward Phase 2.  DeSantis is allowing barbershops and salons to reopen in most counties (not the 3 previously excluded).  These establishments are not part of phase 1.  So this is kind of a phase 1.5!!!


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

vinotinto said:


> I miss The Great Mask Debate too. I think we will see it become one of those topics with a closed FAQ where you cannot debate and will only have the posted rules, the way the Great Tipping Debate, The Great Pool Hopping Debate, The Great Pet at Resorts Debate and The Great Room Check Debate have gone.
> 
> The posts from this morning tell me, it is finally sinking into all of us that there is a real possibility that WDW may either not reopen any time soon, or may reopen with some pretty significant limitations.



THE GREAT PET DEBATE!!! I miss that one and it hit a real personal note for me! Wow, if I could go back in time and tell my old self to let that one go, it only gets worse from there!


----------



## yulilin3

Tjddis said:


> Wow.  Looks like the pessimists are “winning today”.  I’m just kidding.  Need a little levity
> So I have some questions for y”all:
> 
> way back when this started I stayed it would be better for Disney to set reopening to December or January in order to not engender the backlash they would face from having to cancel summer trips a week at a time. I got roasted pretty good. And I get that would be economically tough for them, but my reasoning was if they somehow got to open earlier the loyal customer would scramble to come back. Do we think that would have been a more satisfying situation?
> 
> I do not have an AP or know anything about them.Is there any language in the agreement that accounts for closures out of their control?
> For an attraction in an area known for potential violent weather I’m surprised it’s not accounted for
> 
> I found the planning to be a welcome distraction and something to look forward to even if I knew it might not happen.  But I get that frustration. Problem is the planners ( and I am one) are control freaks. And now we don’t have any
> 
> lastly for those upset about their kids aging out I get it.  But there’s no good time for this. My kids are 14 and 16 and my daughter was slated to spend her Sweet 16 in WDW which has Been her childhood wish.  That’s gone. She will never turn 16 again.  We had shirts made and everything.  Was a week out when it closed. I know the little ones are too young right now to get it, but for us it was an opportunity to have our kids learn about real world issues and how to deal with disappointment and what they can and can’t control.  I was pretty proud how she took it in stride.  Better than me I might add


Disney clearly states this under their company rights https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
they can close, cancel, take away things without the need to give prior notice, refund or liability of compensation

As to it being better to have said they wouldn't reopen until December that would've been met with another set of issues, because they are clearly hoping to reopen as soon as possible, people would've gone and planned something else, then when Disney reopened earlier people would be upset because they already had planned something else.
It doesn't matter what Disney does at this point, you will have angry people either way


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> So how has it been working lately with cancellations? Does anyone know? Are they just cancelling or allowing you to move your booked trip as in keep the current price? If I cancel June on my own & reschedule toJuly it’ll cost me $200-$400 more for the same trip (depending on the week I pick).  So are they allowing you to just move your dates but keep your price?





LSUmiss said:


> Yes & I also find it disappointing that they won’t honor the price you were booked under the first time. That makes it more frustrating to give ppl an offer you have no intention of fulfilling. And I get things are fluid, blah blah, but then honor the price ppl were booked under no matter when you have to reschedule them to.



If they just simply "honor the price," and you move your reservation to mid-September, you would be paying more, since the rates in mid-September are cheaper than the rates in June.  It works both ways.

And, I don't think "honoring the price" is a common occurrence in the travel industry. I had a cruise cancelled, and I could rebook, but obviously the rates varied depending on the timing of the future cruise I would choose. Some were more expensive (like if I wanted to go Christmas or Spring Break next year) and some were cheaper (if I wanted to go mid-September). Same with our flight credits. We can use them on a future flight, but I have to pay the airfare rate for that future flight. My mom had a flight to come visit us that was only $178. That same flight is now going for future dates, anywhere from $350 through $600. She can still use the $178, but the airline is not letting her have $475 flight for $178, even though it's the same route and fare class.


----------



## marinejjh

SaintsManiac said:


> College football is my biggest concern right now. I have thousands locked up in season tickets. LSU has my money and I know they will make it difficult to get it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every situation has its problems. I would be on the phone with Disney asking for a partial refund or extension on APs.


I agree. I coach a track club and AAU still has 2 meets scheduled for the first 10 days of July. With all the uncertainty, we as a staff made the decision to not go either way, just so parents can plan. I think many of these businesses are just doing this to get some kind of money. If you put a $200 deposit, either way Disney has some money and a bunch of $200 adds up.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> I miss The Great Mask Debate too. I think we will see it become one of those topics with a closed FAQ where you cannot debate and will only have the posted rules, the way the Great Tipping Debate, The Great Pool Hopping Debate, The Great Pet at Resorts Debate and The Great Room Check Debate have gone.


I don't think anything will ever beat the cooking in your room debates. I learned how to grill cheese with an iron and make soup from the coffee pot! Then you got to the "discussion" over bringing in a crock pot (would have to be insta pot these days) and it was legendary. Good times.....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Oh what about topping sandwiches?? Making a meal out of the toppings bar and just ordering a plain bun .


----------



## tfiga

When I read that it looks like June may be a no go I wanted to cry. Personally I have a trip for September but if it is canceled, I will survive. My 18 year old son has a trip from 6/28 to 7/5 and if it is canceled that will break my heart. As a senior he left school one day and will never go back, he lost his basketball playoffs when there was a good chance at a state championship, lost his senior year of baseball, prom, graduation, all night grad party, has not seen in friends in 7 weeks and he is not starting college in August as planned because the school has already announced online classes and with our broadband width and me working from home  he is worried about not getting the instruction he needs. He has worked so hard to save for this trip and booked the day 2020 packages were available. Everyday he does not work he watches you tube videos of Disney. In addition rebooking may not be an option as his employer does not allow vacation time in August and his friend going with him starts school the end of August. So sad!


----------



## Geomom

Tjddis said:


> Wow.  Looks like the pessimists are “winning today”.  I’m just kidding.  Need a little levity
> So I have some questions for y”all:
> 
> way back when this started I stayed it would be better for Disney to set reopening to December or January in order to not engender the backlash they would face from having to cancel summer trips a week at a time. I got roasted pretty good. And I get that would be economically tough for them, but my reasoning was if they somehow got to open earlier the loyal customer would scramble to come back. Do we think that would have been a more satisfying situation?
> 
> I do not have an AP or know anything about them.Is there any language in the agreement that accounts for closures out of their control?
> For an attraction in an area known for potential violent weather I’m surprised it’s not accounted for
> 
> I found the planning to be a welcome distraction and something to look forward to even if I knew it might not happen.  But I get that frustration. Problem is the planners ( and I am one) are control freaks. And now we don’t have any
> 
> lastly for those upset about their kids aging out I get it.  But there’s no good time for this. My kids are 14 and 16 and my daughter was slated to spend her Sweet 16 in WDW which has Been her childhood wish.  That’s gone. She will never turn 16 again.  We had shirts made and everything.  Was a week out when it closed. I know the little ones are too young right now to get it, but for us it was an opportunity to have our kids learn about real world issues and how to deal with disappointment and what they can and can’t control.  I was pretty proud how she took it in stride.  Better than me I might add


I empathize.  My youngest was supposed to be on a school trip to Japan during her 16th birthday.  That got pushed out a year.  So we added her to our adult only trip this April.  Made all kinds of fun plans with her...booked the luau for her actual birthday. We were all looking forward to the flower and garden festival. DD loves the frushi.  And... that trip got cancelled.  16th birthday spent at home.  She took it well...but I felt bad that 2 sets of plans for her birthday got cancelled.


----------



## Mit88

The longer they’re closed, the better chances that you won’t have to wear a mask in the parks. Glass half full. Not opening in June sucks, and not just for the people that are losing out on their trips.

Disney isn’t going to stop losing money each day. Even If it’s a July 1st reopening, thats the entire Q3 without the parks open, no cruises, nothing big on D+ to reel in a big number of new subscribers (though they’re already outpacing their expectations on subscribers), possibly no sports, and nothing in the movie theater. They may have said good plans in the past are still good plans now during the Q2 report, but that is almost assuredly going to change if they’re operating at an almost full loss in Q3.

And if Disney isn’t doing well, the state of Florida itself isn’t doing well. Airlines aren’t doing well. Disney isn’t just a place for their guests to escape reality, they’re very much apart of a lot of other things that are, and will continue to be impacted throughout their closure.

But, they’re making sure everything is as safe as can be when they eventually reopen, and it’s hard to argue about that


----------



## ScubaCat

tfiga said:


> When I read that it looks like June may be a no go I wanted to cry. Personally I have a trip for September but if it is canceled, I will survive. My 18 year old son has a trip from 6/28 to 7/5 and if it is canceled that will break my heart. As a senior he left school one day and will never go back, he lost his basketball playoffs when there was a good chance at a state championship, lost his senior year of baseball, prom, graduation, all night grad party, has not seen in friends in 7 weeks and he is not starting college in August as planned because the school has already announced online classes and with our broadband width and me working from home  he is worried about not getting the instruction he needs. He has worked so hard to save for this trip and booked the day 2020 packages were available. Everyday he does not work he watches you tube videos of Disney. In addition rebooking may not be an option as his employer does not allow vacation time in August and his friend going with him starts school the end of August. So sad!


Sorry for the bad news. I hope you're able to reschedule that for a time when things settle down.


----------



## Tbella

tlmadden73 said:


> The fact remains the country is split how to handle this. A LOT of the country wants to move on with their lives and treat this like the flu not the bubonic plague. (In other words go about life but be extra safe and careful. Hope you don’t get it but know if you do odds are you’ll be fine).  That is pretty obvious that more and more traffic in my local county each weekend despite all the same general restrictions in place. (We finally have non essential retail open. That is only difference).
> 
> And a lot of the country (the vulnerable, the ones able to work from home, health care people), want everyone to stay home, stay away from each other until “it is safe” (whenever that is).
> 
> whatever Disney does there will be angry and upset people.
> 
> We are going to have to get back out there and face this thing head on sooner than later but until then the businesses will make the best decisions they can that make them money AND make their customers feel safe.



I barely post on these boards but have been a member for many years, and come and visit often. I have many opinions and value most other's opinions (hence, why I visit often), but this....sums it all up, at least for me. You just said exactly what I feel. I don't have much hope left that this virus will go away soon or not leave much destruction in its path. I do believe people will learn to live with it, at least for a while, and we will get better at doing it.


----------



## courtney1188

cakebaker said:


> I don't think anything will ever beat the cooking in your room debates. I learned how to grill cheese with an iron and make soup from the coffee pot! Then you got to the "discussion" over bringing in a crock pot (would have to be insta pot these days) and it was legendary. Good times.....



I think the biggest debate I've seen was the throwaway rooms one. That got heated! Though I can see that popping up again with rumors swirling about needing a resort reservation to enter the parks...


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> By not yet announcing a hard closure for the month of June, that says to me June is still on the table in some way shape or form. If they knew with certainty I think they would make it known. *If they said they are trying to open, people are going to read way into that and take it as a guarantee. I can see why they may be remaining tight lipped and vague until they can guarantee an opening.*
> 
> If I’m not mistaken they called this an indefinite closure way back in March. I get why people have hung their hats on June 1st, and I don’t blame them for that, but they are doing with June what they have been doing with April and May.





Eric Smith said:


> They said just because they’re taking reservations for June doesn’t mean they will necessarily be opening in June.  They made that statement last week.
> 
> FWIW, *I still think a June opening might be the plan but it could be severely limited*.



This is what I believe as well. I think they are still very much considering a June opening, but if they open in June, they are looking at some significant limits. If they make any further announcement than what they have already said, everyone will read too much into it. And if they make an announcement without specifying what parks will be open / not open and what attractions and entertainment is taking place / not taking place, they will also be criticized.

When they make their opening announcement, they will also announce what parks/experiences/attractions/entertainment may be limited or closed and what the reopening procedure will be.


----------



## tinkerhon

tfiga said:


> When I read that it looks like June may be a no go I wanted to cry. Personally I have a trip for September but if it is canceled, I will survive. My 18 year old son has a trip from 6/28 to 7/5 and if it is canceled that will break my heart. As a senior he left school one day and will never go back, he lost his basketball playoffs when there was a good chance at a state championship, lost his senior year of baseball, prom, graduation, all night grad party, has not seen in friends in 7 weeks and he is not starting college in August as planned because the school has already announced online classes and with our broadband width and me working from home  he is worried about not getting the instruction he needs. He has worked so hard to save for this trip and booked the day 2020 packages were available. Everyday he does not work he watches you tube videos of Disney. In addition rebooking may not be an option as his employer does not allow vacation time in August and his friend going with him starts school the end of August. So sad!



Feel your pain !  DD was graduating from a pretty tough middle school this year in NYC 

She missed out on EVERYTHING and now only thing she was looking forward to was our annual July Wdw  trip - even if they are open, it won't be the same, and we have have already decided that if masks are mandatory, we are not going to go - DS9 won't even walk around the block one time with the mask on


----------



## MaC410

Tbella said:


> I do believe people will learn to live with it, at least for a while, and we will get better at doing it.



I worry about this if people are going to refuse to wear masks. Wearing a mask for the time being is part of getting better at it and we already see a lot of push back on doing that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

courtney1188 said:


> I think the biggest debate I've seen was the throwaway rooms one. That got heated! Though I can see that popping up again with rumors swirling about needing a resort reservation to enter the parks...


Disney’s gonna have to do campsite bed checks


----------



## cakebaker

courtney1188 said:


> I think the biggest debate I've seen was the throwaway rooms one. That got heated! Though I can see that popping up again with rumors swirling about needing a resort reservation to enter the parks...


I may or may not have earned myself a few points over that one.


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> This is something I don't understand, either. *If it were me I would have bagged on 2020 and moved to next year.*


I don't think it's that simple.

Some of us have purchased components that are a sunk cost - airfare, DVC reservations, APs, stand-alone tickets. 

Some of us have bounceback offers booked that we cannot move to 2021.

Some of us have vacation time that we either use or lose. (Neither my DH nor I can move 2020 vacation time to next year, nor can we get it "paid" out, and believe me, after spending 2 months in a shelter-at-home, I have no desire for a staycation).

Some of us may not have had a vacation in a while, and really need to do something in 2020.

It is not that easy to simply say, "screw 2020, on to 2021."


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> It is not that easy to simply say, "screw 2020....."



If only we could....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MaC410 said:


> I worry about this if people are going to refuse to wear masks. Wearing a mask for the time being is part of getting better at it and we already see a lot of push back on doing that.



Exactly. In order to facilitate living with the virus, opening things back up, and getting back to as normal as we can, we have to be willing to put the work in.

It’s very telling, yet totally unsurprising, that as soon as it became pretty evident Disney was going to be requiring masks in some fashion at least at the very beginning, people got mad. Not just here, online Disney fans in general. And really outside of Disney too, lots of pushback to anything besides dropping restrictions and letting whatever happens happen. Learning to live with it means learning new habits to keep it at bay. It’s a give and take, there will be some (or lots) of inconveniences. It does not mean learning to tolerate people dying and getting sick while I do what I wanna do, which is what I feel some people would really like to see.


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> I don't think it's that simple.
> 
> Some of us have purchased components that are a sunk cost - airfare, DVC reservations, APs, stand-alone tickets.
> 
> Some of us have bounceback offers booked that we cannot move to 2021.
> 
> Some of us have vacation time that we either use or lose. (Neither my DH nor I can move 2020 vacation time to next year, nor can we get it "paid" out, and believe me, after spending 2 months in a shelter-at-home, I have no desire for a staycation).
> 
> Some of us may not have had a vacation in a while, and really need to do something in 2020.
> 
> It is not that easy to simply say, "screw 2020, on to 2021."



Agreed. Not everyone is in the position that they can drop everything and go to Disney whenever they want.


----------



## courtney1188

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney’s gonna have to do campsite bed checks



I might be in trouble if they do this in July. And that's all ll I'm going to say about that! LOL


----------



## jbehr12

I hate the mask thing for a couple reasons: I’m being judged no matter what I do. When I wasn’t wearing a mask I was getting dirty looks by people who were, now that I have to wear one at work we are getting the dirty looks from non mask wearers. My gripe is that it speaks to the idea this is more politically fueled and perception related and not so much health related.

Secondly, most masks I see are basically scarfs. If it’s not a medical grade mask, microscopic pathogens are a lot smaller than a normal fabric and it’s useless. Again, it goes back to perception over real impact. 

With that being said I have a trip in June and will be wearing a mask where required, it’s all just so backwards though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> I don't think it's that simple.
> 
> Some of us have purchased components that are a sunk cost - airfare, DVC reservations, APs, stand-alone tickets.
> 
> Some of us have bounceback offers booked that we cannot move to 2021.
> 
> Some of us have vacation time that we either use or lose. (Neither my DH nor I can move 2020 vacation time to next year, nor can we get it "paid" out, and believe me, after spending 2 months in a shelter-at-home, I have no desire for a staycation).
> 
> Some of us may not have had a vacation in a while, and really need to do something in 2020.
> 
> It is not that easy to simply say, "screw 2020, on to 2021."



Appreciate the explanation, but it doesn’t change my opinion on if it were me. I just wouldn’t want to be there anytime soon.

ETA: I had to cancel 2 trips this spring that I was really looking forward to, so it's not that I am entirely unsympathetic. I know the kind of planning that goes into this.


----------



## MrsSmith07

GusGusTheMouse said:


> My new motto over the past few months: in a pandemic, my expectations are now aspirations. Life in general has not met my expectations lately. I can’t fault Disney for not following through when most everyone else is falling short as well during this unprecedented event. I think we just have to hope that this is a live and learn event for everyone, including Disney.



yup. I have a June 6 trip booked, and booked a July backup trip. I'd love to see them open asap, but I'm not holding my breath. We're lucky enough to live in FL and have flexible schedules, so we're just rolling with it.
edited for spelling


----------



## jerry557

yulilin3 said:


> Disney clearly states this under their company rights https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
> they can close, cancel, take away things without the need to give prior notice, refund or liability of compensation



Parks yes. 
But DVC could be a big problem if they keep the resorts closed when the government has lifted restrictions.


----------



## yankeesfan123

SaintsManiac said:


> Appreciate the explanation, but it doesn’t change my opinion on if it were me. I just wouldn’t want to be there anytime soon.


Just to add on to what the other poster said..

I rented DVC points for August. Nonrefundable. Honestly, my family probably won’t go even if Disney is open. $3500 down the drain.

I’d definitely move my trip to 2021 if I could.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Exactly. In order to facilitate living with the virus, opening things back up, and getting back to as normal as we can, we have to be willing to put the work in.
> 
> It’s very telling, yet totally unsurprising, that as soon as it became pretty evident Disney was going to be requiring masks in some fashion at least at the very beginning, people got mad. Not just here, online Disney fans in general. And really outside of Disney too, lots of pushback to anything besides dropping restrictions and letting whatever happens happen. Learning to live with it means learning new habits to keep it at bay. It’s a give and take, there will be some (or lots) of inconveniences. It does not mean learning to tolerate people dying and getting sick while I do what I wanna do, which is what I feel some people would really like to see.



I think part of it with Disney is paticular is it is often billed as a place to get away from the regular world and enter the Disney bubble and forget the worries of the real world and especially right now everybody wants that escape. Things like masks and stuff are a reminder the pandemic is still going on and does break some of that illusion.

the unfortunate reality though is that for a while there are going to be reminders of the real world at Disney.With or without masks there is going to be social distancing and other measures implemented that will still be reminders of the pandemic And it does suck.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yankeesfan123 said:


> Just to add on to what the other poster said..
> 
> I rented DVC points for August. Nonrefundable. Honestly, my family probably won’t go even if Disney is open. $3500 down the drain.
> 
> I’d definitely move my trip to 2021 if I could.




I really feel for people who rented points. We did it last July and came close to having to cancel it. I was stressing out.

We loved the experience of staying DVC, but I would never rent points again after all this.


----------



## FCDub

vinotinto said:


> I don't think it's that simple.
> 
> Some of us have purchased components that are a sunk cost - airfare, DVC reservations, APs, stand-alone tickets.
> 
> Some of us have bounceback offers booked that we cannot move to 2021.
> 
> Some of us have vacation time that we either use or lose. (Neither my DH nor I can move 2020 vacation time to next year, nor can we get it "paid" out, and believe me, after spending 2 months in a shelter-at-home, I have no desire for a staycation).
> 
> Some of us may not have had a vacation in a while, and really need to do something in 2020.
> 
> It is not that easy to simply say, "screw 2020, on to 2021."



Literally every single human being on the face of the earth has been impacted and disrupted by this. There are millions upon millions of Americans who, like you, won’t be able to use their vacation days in the exact preferred way that they like. Myself included. In the middle of unprecedented times, sometimes we can’t get what we want.

While that’s unfortunate to have to cancel plans that I was looking forward to, including multiple booked vacations, I understand that a little bit of sacrifice on my part won’t kill me. Especially as it pertains to visiting a theme park. I can’t fathom wanting to rush back to perhaps the second most germ-infested place in the country in the middle of this pandemic, but that’s just me. Others have more tolerance for risk.


----------



## SaintsManiac

FCDub said:


> Literally every single human being on the face of the earth has been impacted and disrupted by this. There are millions upon millions of Americans who, like you, won’t be able to use their vacation days in the exact preferred way that they like. Myself included. In the middle of unprecedented times, sometimes we can’t get what we want.
> 
> While that’s unfortunate to have to cancel plans that I was looking forward to, including multiple booked vacations, I understand that a little bit of sacrifice on my part won’t kill me. Especially as it pertains to visiting a theme park. I can’t fathom wanting to rush back to perhaps the second most germ-infested place in the country in the middle of this pandemic, but that’s just me. Others have more tolerance for risk.




This is the first year my husband has 4 weeks of vacation. Perfect timing.


----------



## Tigger's ally

SaintsManiac said:


> We loved the experience of staying DVC, but I would never rent points again after all this.


We have rented many times and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Key thing is to get trip insurance.  You can still save a ton of money after paying for the insurance.  Davids has links to all the insurance companies that insure trips right on his sight.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Renting points during this pandemic has been awful and a headache. Do not do it unless you’re prepared to lose your money, worst case.

Without getting too OT, the short of it is lots of insurance isn’t covering this (mine personally was made complicated by David’s backing off the no refund policy), and lots of people are being forced into chargebacks if his voucher and new contracts are not to their liking. 

Proceed with big time caution. Disney’s flexible policies aren’t replicated by insurance.


----------



## cakebaker

FCDub said:


> I can’t fathom wanting to rush back to perhaps the second most germ-infested place in the country in the middle of this pandemic,


 I couldn’t either, but then that’s not what I think WDW will be. You're entitled to do what you want, but being judgemental isn't neccessary.


----------



## courtney1188

SaintsManiac said:


> Appreciate the explanation, but it doesn’t change my opinion on if it were me. I just wouldn’t want to be there anytime soon.
> 
> ETA: I had to cancel 2 trips this spring that I was really looking forward to, so it's not that I am entirely unsympathetic. I know the kind of planning that goes into this.



It’s not just about the planning though - for many of us, it’s about the financial aspect. I can’t afford to buy brand new tickets for next year, and our AP will be expired. I realize I’m making some assumptions here, but if you had two trips planned this spring, I suspect you’re either more local or are in a financial situation where losing money to push your trip out isn’t a big deal. My husband and I saved for a long time to be able to buy APs. I’m a second year teacher in a low income area — we cannot afford to just lose all that money and plan a trip next year instead. If we don’t go this year or get offered something significant by Disney, this is likely it for us for the next few years at least.


----------



## SaintsManiac

courtney1188 said:


> It’s not just about the planning though - for many of us, it’s about the financial aspect. I can’t afford to buy brand new tickets for next year, and our AP will be expired. I realize I’m making some assumptions here, but if you had two trips planned this spring, I suspect you’re either more local or are in a financial situation where losing money to push your trip out isn’t a big deal. My husband and I saved for a long time to be able to buy APs. I’m a second year teacher in a low income area — we cannot afford to just lose all that money and plan a trip next year instead. If we don’t go this year or get offered something significant by Disney, this is likely it for us for the next few years at least.




My trips were not to Disney. We were going to see family and friends in Dallas and we had D.C. booked for this month.

I understand the AP frustration and I would be on the phone with Disney getting the partial refund to recover some of the costs.


----------



## courtney1188

FCDub said:


> Literally every single human being on the face of the earth has been impacted and disrupted by this. There are millions upon millions of Americans who, like you, won’t be able to use their vacation days in the exact preferred way that they like. Myself included. In the middle of unprecedented times, sometimes we can’t get what we want.
> 
> While that’s unfortunate to have to cancel plans that I was looking forward to, including multiple booked vacations, I understand that a little bit of sacrifice on my part won’t kill me. Especially as it pertains to visiting a theme park. I can’t fathom wanting to rush back to perhaps the second most germ-infested place in the country in the middle of this pandemic, but that’s just me. Others have more tolerance for risk.



I understand your feelings, but don’t think it’s necessary to be snarky about it (it reads that way to me, anyways - maybe that wasn’t your intention.) I think everyone stressing over their Disney trips realizes there are others out there with much bigger concerns and others are being inconvenienced too (really, that’s true of pretty much everything all the time). But yes, different people have different tolerances for risk. Those tolerances are being weighed against a bunch of other factors, and it’s complicated.


----------



## courtney1188

SaintsManiac said:


> My trips were not to Disney. We were going to see family and friends in Dallas and we had D.C. booked for this month.
> 
> I understand the AP frustration and I would be on the phone with Disney getting the partial refund to recover some of the costs.


Gotcha - sorry for misunderstanding! I’m guessing we will be making that call at some point, just doing the ‘wait and see’ approach for a bit longer. I am curious as to what the pandemic numbers will look like when phased openings start.


----------



## whiporee

marinejjh said:


> Maybe a little, just find it comical all the people on here that are living in a fairy land thinking Disney will open up anytime soon. I'm just realistic.



i’m glad our optimism and disappointment provides you some amusement.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Renting points during this pandemic has been awful and a headache. Do not do it unless you’re prepared to lose your money, worst case.
> 
> Without getting too OT, the short of it is lots of insurance isn’t covering this (mine personally was made complicated by David’s backing off the no refund policy), and lots of people are being forced into chargebacks if his voucher and new contracts are not to their liking.
> 
> Proceed with big time caution. Disney’s flexible policies aren’t replicated by insurance.


I've never rented points just because of the inflexibility of cancelling. My AP discount is usually not much more anyway.  This just insures I never will. I don't know how these places survive if they don't relax their refund policies in the future. People are losing thousands of dollars through no fault of their own.


----------



## dismom58

SaintsManiac said:


> The comments made my blood run cold. I had to get away from Facebook for a while after that.


What I don’t get is don’t you remember in the beginning of this pandemic when the public health officials were repeatedly saying a mask is only appropriate for health care workers in close direct contact with infected people and we should not order n95 masks and none would be beneficial? We all went without masks in their advice for over a month! Now they say wear a cloth not a medical mask even those droplets can get through them! I think this is more of a give the desperate something to make them think they can control an uncontrollable situation and I am mad at myself for not getting the Home Depot shop masks that were n95 when I could have gotten them! We all would have gladly worn masks from the beginning and how many wouldn’t have gotten infected if we had?


----------



## lovethesun12

Tigger's ally said:


> We have rented many times and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Key thing is to get trip insurance.  You can still save a ton of money after paying for the insurance.  Davids has links to all the insurance companies that insure trips right on his sight.


Yeah I'm in the never purchasing extra insurance again group. I bought extra that included more medical coverage and trip cancellation and so far no $$.

Guess what - if I booked a cash stay within our budget, I wouldn't have to question and discuss my policy for 6h+ on the phone like I've been doing. I would just go *click* and voila, money back on card.


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> I couldn’t either, but then that’s not what I think WDW will be. You're entitled to do what you want, but being judgemental isn't neccessary.



Not one thing in what he said was judgemental


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> Not one thing in what he said was judgemental


Yes it was, in a very passive aggressive way. But you can interpret it however you like, as will I.


----------



## stayathomehero

epcotobsessed said:


> this is why we had to be lied to


----------



## Tink10

cakebaker said:


> I've never rented points just because of the inflexibility of cancelling. My AP discount is usually not much more anyway.  This just insures I never will. I don't know how these places survive if they don't relax their refund policies in the future. People are losing thousands of dollars through no fault of their own.



Let's face it...In this situation, nobody wins. The renters don't, the owners don't....Disney doesn't. *NOBODY *could have planned for this.

The thing is that the renters accepted terms, rental contracts etc. I'm an owner and have been a renter and with renting, you get a *really* good deal compared to cash prices. With that deal comes restrictions that you don't have with a cash reservation. That's because the owner probably has restricted cancellation policies and they may not actually ever become whole if there's an event like this or hurricane, etc.

So it's not about places *like these* surviving. I hope they do and they will because people want a bargain.  It's more about people *actually* reading the terms they're agreeing to before booking. 99% of the time, per the rental agreements in place "it's not my fault" legally just doesn't fly.


----------



## epcotobsessed

stayathomehero said:


> View attachment 493849


Absolutely not, but I'm not going to make a comment here that could be interpreted as political. The countries with the highest mask wearing have the lowest infection rates/deaths. Anyone who wants Disney/the country to reopen should support mask wearing, which I most certainly do!


----------



## Mainsail Minnie

Tink10 said:


> It's more about people *actually* reading the terms they're agreeing to before booking. 99% of the time, per the rental agreements in place "it's not my fault" legally just doesn't fly.


Wrong. I showed the rental contract to my lawyer, and he explained that the nonrefundable policy means the guest cannot choose to cancel and expect to get a refund. There is no clause in the contract stating that if the resort is closed, making fulfillment of the reservation in any form impossible, that the guest forfeits the money. And that clause would have to be in there for the owner/rental company to have a leg to stand on in court. If you pay someone for a service or product, and they don't deliver anything in return, they owe you the money back. Legally it's a simple concept. "Nonrefundable" never legally means "I got your money, so tough luck if I don't make good on my end of the bargain."


----------



## lovethesun12

Tink10 said:


> Let's face it...In this situation, nobody wins. The renters don't, the owners don't....Disney doesn't. *NOBODY *could have planned for this.
> 
> The thing is that the renters accepted terms, rental contracts etc. I'm an owner and have been a renter and with renting, you get a *really* good deal compared to cash prices. With that deal comes restrictions that you don't have with a cash reservation. That's because the owner probably has restricted cancellation policies and they may not actually ever become whole if there's an event like this or hurricane, etc.
> 
> So it's not about places *like these* surviving. I hope they do and they will because people want a bargain.  It's more about people *actually* reading the terms they're agreeing to before booking. 99% of the time, per the rental agreements in place "it's not my fault" legally just doesn't fly.


In most cases I've heard everyone has read the contracts that were in place. Maybe too much at this point. They just weren't specific enough for this situation.


----------



## Neener16

dismom58 said:


> What I don’t get is don’t you remember in the beginning of this pandemic when the public health officials were repeatedly saying a mask is only appropriate for health care workers in close direct contact with infected people and we should not order n95 masks and none would be beneficial? We all went without masks in their advice for over a month! Now they say wear a cloth not a medical mask even those droplets can get through them! I think this is more of a give the desperate something to make them think they can control an uncontrollable situation and I am mad at myself for not getting the Home Depot shop masks that were n95 when I could have gotten them! We all would have gladly worn masks from the beginning and how many wouldn’t have gotten infected if we had?


I think the reason why they were not encouraging people to wear masks is because there wasn’t enough even for the healthcare workers. The number of times that you should change those, requires the need for thousands probably millions of them in the healthcare industry. My daughter works as a nurse, and even though I think everybody agrees that if you’re working even with the potential of coming in contact with a coronavirus patient you should have an N 95 mask. The problem was they did not have enough of those, so nurses had to wear regular ones which do not provide the best protection against getting the virus. I understand everyone’s frustration, but people forget this is much more contagious than the flu and the risk is our healthcare industry gets overrun. Time will tell with the relaxed restrictions what it will lead to.


----------



## cakebaker

Tink10 said:


> The thing is that the renters accepted terms, rental contracts etc. I'm an owner and have been a renter and with renting, you get a *really* good deal compared to cash prices. With that deal comes restrictions that you don't have with a cash reservation. That's because the owner probably has restricted cancellation policies and they may not actually ever become whole if there's an event like this or hurricane, etc.


I understand that and it's exactly why I don't rent. As I said, my AP discount is close enough that I'm willing to pay a little more if I have to, for the guaranteed refund. But I just disagree that if you don't get what you paid for, and you didn't cancel, that you should just be out your money. I'm just glad I'm not in that position and I feel for anyone who has to deal with it. Regardless of how rare this was, buyers are going to be much more leery when making reservations and I have no doubt this will cut into their business. Just out of curiosity, I checked a rental site and it would appear a 5 night rental for a 1 br at Riviera would cost me over 4500. I'm paying $2300 directly through Disney. I double checked to make sure I had dates correct, but that's shocking to me.


----------



## Tbella

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Wrong. I showedcthe rental contract to my lawyer, and he explained that the nonrefundable policy means the guest cannot choose to cancel and expect to get a refund. There is no clause in the contract stating that if the resort is closed, making fulfillment of the reservation in any form impossible, that the guest forfeits the money. And that clause would have to be in there for the owner/rental company to have a leg to stand on in court. If you pay someone for a service or product, and they don't deliver anything in return, they owe you the money back. Legally it's a simple concept. "Nonrefundable" never legally means "I got your money, so tough luck if I don't make good on my end of the bargain."



100% agree with this but didn't want to contribute because it is pointless at this point. I too have contacted a lawyer. A contract is a 2 way agreement. You take something and give something. When you take someone's money and aren't able for whatever reason to provide...deliver...whatever... the other part..well then...contract noel and void! Money or whatever was bargained for...refunded..returned.


----------



## Tink10

Mainsail Minnie said:


> Wrong. I showedcthe rental contract to my lawyer, and he explained that the nonrefundable policy means the guest cannot choose to cancel and expect to get a refund. There is no clause in the contract stating that if the resort is closed, making fulfillment of the reservation in any form impossible, that the guest forfeits the money. And that clause would have to be in there for the owner/rental company to have a leg to stand on in court. If you pay someone for a service or product, and they don't deliver anything in return, they owe you the money back. Legally it's a simple concept. "Nonrefundable" never legally means "I got your money, so tough luck if I don't make good on my end of the bargain."



Believe me, I understand the point of the renters, but it's all really about deliverability. If a resort is closed, that's one thing. But people who choose to not travel or are afraid of traveling is a completely different thing. Each agreement is different, however, people do actually need to read them before making a purchase. Lets face it, unless you book something that is 100% refundable for any reason, any travel *IS* a risk.

In my line of work, I see people who aren't reading what they're signing on a daily basis. The excuse is always the same and lately, It's Not My Fault" is the biggest I see. So, my advice is always take time to read that you're agreeing to. If you don't agree, then do not proceed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moving away from the DVC talk before Ryan kills us.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/take...vice-president-of-operations-andrew-bolstein/


----------



## tinkerhon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Exactly. In order to facilitate living with the virus, opening things back up, and getting back to as normal as we can, we have to be willing to put the work in.
> 
> It’s very telling, yet totally unsurprising, that as soon as it became pretty evident Disney was going to be requiring masks in some fashion at least at the very beginning, people got mad. Not just here, online Disney fans in general. And really outside of Disney too, lots of pushback to anything besides dropping restrictions and letting whatever happens happen. Learning to live with it means learning new habits to keep it at bay. It’s a give and take, there will be some (or lots) of inconveniences. It does not mean learning to tolerate people dying and getting sick while I do what I wanna do, which is what I feel some people would really like to see.



Just to share my opinion re the mask issue - I'm not mad at Disney at all, and totally understand where they are coming from - and if we do decide to keep our July trip, we will definitely adhere and wear the masks - that being sad, I honestly worry about ppl wearing masks all day long ( with a break from them, here or there, obviously - ) in the heat - even at 60 degrees, a mask would be extremely uncomfortable if worn for extended periods of time 

Again, not mad at all - just upset because I can't  see taking my kids to "the happiest place on earth" and watching them be so uncomfortable- my son is on the lower end of the spectrum, and has some sensory issues, and won't even wear it to walk around around the block - his therapist thinks it is probably making him feel claustrophobic - 

And as a dad, need to see smiles !!


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Moving away from the DVC talk before Ryan kills us.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/take...vice-president-of-operations-andrew-bolstein/



He must get a daily delivery of alcohol...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The point rental rates have sky-rocketed and it’s not always a fantastic deal worth giving up the benefits a cash reservation gets you. My March 2020 reservation was about $110 a night cheaper than the same dates in March 2021, for a studio.

I could go on and on as to why an intermediary who sells his service as a way to lower risk for both owners and renters is doing the exact opposite and making the situation worse for owners and renters alike, but it’s probably too OT and there’s tons of talk regarding this on the DVC forums.

All I’ll say is proceed with caution. Very hindsight is 20/20 (or just plain 2020 in this case) to say the risks included Disney not opening at all.


----------



## Tink10

cakebaker said:


> I understand that and it's exactly why I don't rent. As I said, my AP discount is close enough that I'm willing to pay a little more if I have to, for the guaranteed refund. But I just disagree that if you don't get what you paid for, and you didn't cancel, that you should just be out your money. I'm just glad I'm not in that position and I feel for anyone who has to deal with it. Regardless of how rare this was, buyers are going to be much more leery when making reservations and I have no doubt this will cut into their business. Just out of curiosity, I checked a rental site and it would appear a 5 night rental for a 1 br at Riviera would cost me over 4500. I'm paying $2300 directly through Disney. I double checked to make sure I had dates correct, but that's shocking to me.



AFA your Riveria reference above, many owners set their own price. If they gouge, then it's on them when they don't successfully rent. 

I do have to agree 100% that the discount, to me, isn't worth the loss.

However, as I said above, it's about deliverability. If a resort is closed and a renter can't go is very different than if it's open and they choose to not go.


----------



## dismom58

tinkerhon said:


> Just to share my opinion re the mask issue - I'm not mad at Disney at all, and totally understand where they are coming from - and if we do decide to keep our July trip, we will definitely adhere and wear the masks - that being sad, I honestly worry about ppl wearing masks all day long ( with a break from them, here or there, obviously - ) in the heat - even at 60 degrees, a mask would be extremely uncomfortable if worn for extended periods of time
> 
> Again, not mad at all - just upset because I can't  see taking my kids to "the happiest place on earth" and watching them be so uncomfortable- my son is on the lower end of the spectrum, and has some sensory issues, and won't even wear it to walk around around the block - his therapist thinks it is probably making him feel claustrophobic -
> 
> And as a dad, need to see smiles !!


Just a thought and may not work but check with universal studios I believe they have an autism certification maybe they can give you their policy and you can bring it to Disney’s attention! I work in a middle school with a large autism program and I think they go to universal for their 8th grade trip because of this certification


----------



## tinkerhon

dismom58 said:


> Just a thought and may not work but check with universal studios I believe they have an autism certification maybe they can give you their policy and you can bring it to Disney’s attention! I work in a middle school with a large autism program and I think they go to universal for their 8th grade trip because of this certification



Thanks ! THought of that, but my other fear is the looks that ANYONE will get if masks are mandatory , and someone isn't wearing one - I can see so many arguments in the parks, especially during the summer when tempers tend to flare as it is - and honestly, I walk 1-2 miles a nite here in NYC, where it's been around 50-55 lately, and it's so uncomfortable with the mask - I can't imagine how it's going to feel with higher temps and humidity -


----------



## Yooperroo

SaintsManiac said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/take...vice-president-of-operations-andrew-bolstein/


Anyone else wondering why he was touching everything? The hand rails, the cast members... I kept cringing each time lol


----------



## Tink10

DGsAtBLT said:


> The point rental rates have sky-rocketed and it’s not always a fantastic deal worth giving up the benefits a cash reservation gets you. My March 2020 reservation was about $110 a night cheaper than the same dates in March 2021, for a studio.
> 
> I could go on and on as to why an intermediary who sells his service as a way to lower risk for both owners and renters is doing the exact opposite and making the situation worse for owners and renters alike, but it’s probably too OT and there’s tons of talk regarding this on the DVC forums.
> 
> All I’ll say is proceed with caution. Very hindsight is 20/20 (or just plain 2020 in this case) to say the risks included Disney not opening at all.



I agree totally, point prices are absolutely going up but that's because of the demand. There are a lot of timeshare owners who have something that's in extreme demand. Again, who could have ever produced WDW closing? But as I said, any time you travel, there's a risk.

Prior to Covid, so many places were plugging rentals as being such a deal. But I don't think the places plugging accurately conveyed the restrictions that were in place for a timeshare owner if/when something awful happened.


----------



## North of Mouse

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks ! THought of that, but my other fear is the looks that ANYONE will get if masks are mandatory , and someone isn't wearing one - I can see so many arguments in the parks, especially during the summer when tempers tend to flare as it is - and honestly, I walk 1-2 miles a nite here in NYC, where it's been around 50-55 lately, and it's so uncomfortable with the mask - I can't imagine how it's going to feel with higher temps and humidity -



I can relate completely. We just wore them for a funeral (where they were required) for an hour outside with the temps (with sun) about 65* and it was miserable - wearing them in the heat of FL Disney parks would be totally intolerable to me - can't begin to imagine how people will keep them on their children. Understand completely the need - just that we don't go in summer anyway - and with a mask!!! No way.


----------



## elle21

tinkerhon said:


> Just to share my opinion re the mask issue - I'm not mad at Disney at all, and totally understand where they are coming from - and if we do decide to keep our July trip, we will definitely adhere and wear the masks - that being sad, I honestly worry about ppl wearing masks all day long ( with a break from them, here or there, obviously - ) in the heat - even at 60 degrees, a mask would be extremely uncomfortable if worn for extended periods of time
> 
> Again, not mad at all - just upset because I can't  see taking my kids to "the happiest place on earth" and watching them be so uncomfortable- my son is on the lower end of the spectrum, and has some sensory issues, and won't even wear it to walk around around the block - his therapist thinks it is probably making him feel claustrophobic -
> 
> And as a dad, need to see smiles !!


That last sentence. Absolutely. Besides all the other issues with mask wearing at Disney, this is one that makes it a complete deal breaker for me. I want to see my kids smile and laugh. We’ve taken our kids only once and we planned to go again this summer. One of my favorite memories was our first day on that trip, watching the lion king show in AK. Their jaws were open and then they had the biggest smiles on their faces. Those moments are frozen in my memory. I watched them more than the show.


----------



## Mit88

Yooperroo said:


> Anyone else wondering why he was touching everything? The hand rails, the cast members... I kept cringing each time lol



Of course they were probably healthy and tested, but it’s still not a good look to touch that railing and then pat a CM on the shoulder right after. And that’s just in general, but in a video describing social distancing and safety procedures...yikes


----------



## Fitzwoman27

Tjddis said:


> ”for those upset about their kids aging out I get it.  But there’s no good time for this. My kids are 14 and 16 and my daughter was slated to spend her Sweet 16 in WDW which has Been her childhood wish.  That’s gone. She will never turn 16 again.  We had shirts made and everything.  Was a week out when it closed. I know the little ones are too young right now to get it, but for us it was an opportunity to have our kids learn about real world issues and how to deal with disappointment and what they can and can’t control.  I was pretty proud how she took it in stride.  Better than me I might add
> ’


ive been taking my kids almost every year since they have been 2. My daughter turned 27 this year and was very disappointed that they closed on her birthday in April. Once a Disney kid always a Disney kid, including me but I just grew up with “The Wonderful World of Disney”


----------



## Yooperroo

Mit88 said:


> Of course they were probably healthy and tested, but it’s still not a good look to touch that railing and then pat a CM on the shoulder right after. And that’s just in general, but in a video describing social distancing and safety procedures...yikes


Right! I wouldn't have noticed otherwise but it was because of the subject he was discussing as he was doing it


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Of course they were probably healthy and tested, but it’s still not a good look to touch that railing and then pat a CM on the shoulder right after. And that’s just in general, but in a video describing social distancing and safety procedures...yikes


If they can't follow the guidelines in place can't imagine guests doing it.  After seeing what happened in Korea with one person spreading the virus to 40 people within a week is the last thing Disney or any park wants.


----------



## rpb718

I was looking at the QS tables with little placards on them telling folks not to use that table and wondering to myself whether that's going to work here.  Too many memories of past trips to WDW in my head trying to get a table almost anywhere is coloring my view.  I can see a family picking up their food and looking around and not seeing any tables without the cards on them.  Not envying any CMs.  They might be better off just removing tables to avoid the situation.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I was looking at the QS tables with little placards on them telling folks not to use that table and wondering to myself whether that's going to work here.  Too many memories of past trips to WDW in my head trying to get a table almost anywhere is coloring my view.  I can see a family picking up their food and looking around and not seeing any tables without the cards on them.  Not envying any CMs.  They might be better off just removing tables to avoid the situation.


These guidelines will be in place as long as social distancing need to be in place and the parks will cap capacity accordingly.  
As for the guy touching things,  the guidelines are wash your hands/ use hand sanitizer and don't touch your face.  As long as he's not touching his face until he can sanitize his hands it's ok.  
People are going to be uber aware of what others do,  I hope people are aware of what you are doing


----------



## Tjddis

Again, not mad at all - just upset because I can't  see taking my kids to "the happiest place on earth" ...

Happiest place on earth is a highly subjective and relative term.


----------



## rpb718

Tjddis said:


> Again, not mad at all - just upset because I can't  see taking my kids to "the happiest place on earth" ...
> 
> Happiest place on earth is a highly subjective and relative term.



Within the new normal, and all things being equal, it will still remain the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> I was looking at the QS tables with little placards on them telling folks not to use that table and wondering to myself whether that's going to work here.  Too many memories of past trips to WDW in my head trying to get a table almost anywhere is coloring my view.  I can see a family picking up their food and looking around and not seeing any tables without the cards on them.  Not envying any CMs.  They might be better off just removing tables to avoid the situation.



Park capacity should be kept at a number where that isn’t an issue but I agree probably best to remove them if possible.


----------



## orangetree

Krandor said:


> Park capacity should be kept at a number where that isn’t an issue but I agree probably best to remove them if possible.


or at least remove the chairs so it's not an option


----------



## Jrb1979

rpb718 said:


> Within the new normal, and all things being equal, it will still remain the happiest place on earth.


Its going to probably be this way for awhile. At least til they have a treatment or a vaccine.


----------



## Krandor

orangetree said:


> or at least remove the chairs so it's not an option



I thought of that but people will grab chairs from another table. Happened all the time before this.


----------



## orangetree

Krandor said:


> I thought of that but people will grab chairs from another table. Happened all the time before this.


very good point. i feel like they're trying to retain some sense of normalcy by keeping something out rather than taking away all the chairs and tables, leaving large gaps everywhere. might feel a little awkward


----------



## Krandor

orangetree said:


> very good point. i feel like they're trying to retain some sense of normalcy by keeping something out rather than taking away all the chairs and tables, leaving large gaps everywhere. might feel a little awkward



I went to a restaurant last night and they did both.On the floor they had removed tables but for booths had put the signs like we saw in the video since obviously you can’t remove a booth. They were seating people but overalll it seemed to work well.

they even has an interesting solution for the bar. They considered 2 chairs gap 2 chairs but were worried people would just move the chairs. So they took tables for 4 and pushes them up against the bar and the chairs at the table so you could only sit at the bar where there was a table. Serving beer like that was a bit interesting but it worked.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> I thought of that but people will grab chairs from another table. Happened all the time before this.


 
I would assume Disney believes people will have some common sense and not even go near eachother but based off that last week of closing, I have no faith.


----------



## yulilin3

Is anyone  keeping tabs on how many times that mask debate has gone around this thread?
For anyone really wanting to discuss masks you should head to the community forum


----------



## marinejjh

yulilin3 said:


> Is anyone  keeping tabs on how many times that mask debate has gone around this thread?
> For anyone really wanting to discuss masks you should head to the community forum


Can't bring politics up, but people bring up masks every day on this forum. Let's put a stop to it.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Is anyone  keeping tabs on how many times that mask debate has gone around this thread?
> For anyone really wanting to discuss masks you should head to the community forum



The community boards is akin to the 3rd floor in Parks and Rec


----------



## yulilin3

marinejjh said:


> Can't bring politics up, but people bring up masks every day on this forum. Let's put a stop to it.


I wish i could


----------



## marinejjh

yulilin3 said:


> I wish i could


You can, fine them points for not following forum guidelines.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Is anyone  keeping tabs on how many times that mask debate has gone around this thread?
> For anyone really wanting to discuss masks you should head to the community forum



Yes please.  That way you can discuss to you heart's content but in the end the decision will be made for you.


----------



## yulilin3

marinejjh said:


> You can, fine them points for not following forum guidelines.


Not my forum.  I moderate the TPAS board only.


----------



## Spaceguy55

There seems to be a lot of opinions and anecdotal stories of why things won't work and "I've seen people do this" when they re-open.
 "All" of them are based on a normal operating WDW..
When they re-open the ratio of CM's to guests will be a lot higher and these stories of this and that will not be like it has been.
Expect extra CM's and security just like you would see on an opening day of a new land like GE , Pandora and TSL. 
They will have control in a way that will negate a lot of these issues....They absolutely have to protect the CM's and guests....whatever it takes.


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> You can, fine them points for not following forum guidelines.


But she can’t. She does not have “powers” on this board. Each moderator only focuses on a singular board. @yulilin3 is Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies. I am Rumors and News.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> I thought of that but people will grab chairs from another table. Happened all the time before this.



I think the best option is just to remove the tables and chairs period, and arrange the areas to accommodate social distancing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t know guys I think I have seen just about as much complaining about mask talk and debate as to if it should be allowed as actual mask talk at this point.

Masky mask mask. It’s going to stop looking like a real word soon.


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> I think the best option is just to remove the tables and chairs period, and arrange the areas to accommodate social distancing.


Most of the quick service tables are bolted to the ground,  I don't think they'll go through the trouble of talking them out


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know guys I think I have seen just about as much complaining about mask talk and debate as to if it should be allowed as actual mask talk at this point.
> 
> Masky mask mask. It’s going to stop looking like a real word soon.


It’s an endless debate. Nobody is right or wrong in their opinions but at the same time nothing gets solved by the same discussion happening every couple hours.


----------



## gwynne

rteetz said:


> It’s an endless debate. Nobody is right or wrong in their opinions but at the same time nothing gets solved by the same discussion happening every couple hours.


Yup.
In the end Disney sets the rules. We just have to wait and see what their policy will be.


----------



## Farro

In defense of us _maskies_ - there just isn't much else to talk about.
I view it the same as everyone else debating on when they should open or why they shouldn't.

Maybe we'll get a new tidbit this week we can all glom onto, debate to death, make people sick of it and then get back to masks.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> In defense of us _maskies_ - there just isn't much else to talk about.
> I view it the same as everyone else debating on when they should open or why they shouldn't.
> 
> Maybe we'll get a new tidbit this week we can all glom onto, debate to death, make people sick of it and then get back to masks.


And that discussion should be kept to the rumors thread. This thread is more for what is actually happening.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> It’s an endless debate. Nobody is right or wrong in their opinions but at the same time nothing gets solved by the same discussion happening every couple hours.



No one is going to convince anyone to change their stance on this issue . Everyone’s mind on this issue is already made up, so the argument is just a never ending baton race. When one person leaves for a little while, another comes in to take their place to argue the same side.


----------



## Farro

It's just a discussion on a message board that helps take people's minds off of the real stuff we may be dealing with, at least for a little while.

But no harm done, can quit talking about it.


----------



## Mit88

At the end of the day, I’m going to do what Disney tells me to do. I chew gum a lot, but the moment I step on to Disney property, I subconsciously lose the craving for gum. I’ve just gotten used to it. If they tell me I can only enter the park if I’m hopping on one foot, I’d think it’s ridiculous. But I’d still do it


----------



## courtney1188

I wish there was more actual news to talk about! Sick of obsessing over trying to figure out what mid to late July might look like and actually have some facts I can use to make a decision. Stupid annual passes making things difficult. UGHHH. I would love to just kick it to next year, start getting excited about the new stuff that will be open then, and be done with it...but even counting the AP refund from the closure, we'd still be down about $1800 from having to buy new park hoppers.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> Most of the quick service tables are bolted to the ground,  I don't think they'll go through the trouble of talking them out



didn’t realize that. So even if you removed then you’d still have a hole or something where the bolt was to deal with. Yeah too much trouble.

so placards and removing chairs it is then.

there are a few qs places that can be quite tight to start with. The one accross from pirates comes to mind.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Last night I was able to call and book a 1br standard view at Riviera for 7/1-7/9 under the AP discount with no problem.  Immediately hopped on to book FP and ADR, with no problems there either.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Farro

A2DisneyMom said:


> Last night I was able to call and book a 1br standard view at Riviera for 7/1-7/9 under the AP discount with no problem.  Immediately hopped on to book FP and ADR, with no problems there either.  Fingers crossed!



I crossed mine for you!


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> didn’t realize that. So even if you removed then you’d still have a hole or something where the bolt was to deal with. Yeah too much trouble.
> 
> so placards and removing chairs it is then.
> 
> there are a few qs places that can be quite tight to start with. The one accross from pirates comes to mind.



Tortuga Tavern was one I had in mind.

Sigh... How long until we get a livefeed from DS?  11 days from now!  Double-sigh...


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> I wish there was more actual news to talk about! Sick of obsessing over trying to figure out what mid to late July might look like and actually have some facts I can use to make a decision. Stupid annual passes making things difficult. UGHHH. I would love to just kick it to next year, start getting excited about the new stuff that will be open then, and be done with it...but even counting the AP refund from the closure, we'd still be down about $1800 from having to buy new park hoppers.



Yeah aps do make it tougher especially if planning for certain trips.  I do hope they find a way to help out pass holders beyond just extending but im not sure how to do it in a way that can’t be abused.  Only thing I can think of if you have a pass and had a resort stay booked during the closure then let you rebook within the next year for same length stay and get pass benefits. Of course people who renew their pass will claim that isn’t fair since they renewed and get nothing.  

not a real way to handle aps that will make everybody happy.  I do hope when they reopen they give pass holders a few more options and let each choose which one works best. Definitely one of the tougher things to work through.


----------



## courtney1188

Krandor said:


> Yeah aps do make it tougher especially if planning for certain trips.  I do hope they find a way to help out pass holders beyond just extending but im not sure how to do it in a way that can’t be abused.  Only thing I can think of if you have a pass and had a resort stay booked during the closure then let you rebook within the next year for same length stay and get pass benefits. Of course people who renew their pass will claim that isn’t fair since they renewed and get nothing.
> 
> not a real way to handle aps that will make everybody happy.  I do hope when they reopen they give pass holders a few more options and let each choose which one works best. Definitely one of the tougher things to work through.


Yep, you're right. My dream solution is a 7 day park hopper I can use next year in exchange for the remainder of my AP being cancelled. But I realize that's just a dream and would make others mad.


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> Yep, you're right. My dream solution is a 7 day park hopper I can use next year in exchange for the remainder of my AP being cancelled. But I realize that's just a dream and would make others mad.



I think anything like that would have to be limited to people with confirmed stays during the closure period.  If you were not planning to come during closure should you get extra tickets?

it gets complicated quickly due to number of non locals with passes. Definitely an area where Parks like six flags have it easier.


----------



## courtney1188

Krandor said:


> I think anything like that would have to be limited to people with confirmed stays during the closure period.  If you were not planning to come during closure should you get extra tickets?
> 
> it gets complicated quickly due to number of non locals with passes. Definitely an area where Parks like six flags have it easier.



That's true. We have a 7 day resort stay booked, so clearly we were planning on coming. To me though, it does still seem fair because they owe me the 2+ months they were shut down or a refund for those two months - I don't want those two months back! I just want a week I can use later. But yeah, I'm local to Cedar Point and their process has been much easier. They just extended all APs to be good for next summer too.


----------



## Jrb1979

courtney1188 said:


> That's true. We have a 7 day resort stay booked, so clearly we were planning on coming. To me though, it does still seem fair because they owe me the 2+ months they were shut down or a refund for those two months - I don't want those two months back! I just want a week I can use later. But yeah, I'm local to Cedar Point and their process has been much easier. They just extended all APs to be good for next summer too.


Great park btw. Why Disney makes this more complicated then it needs to be beyond me.


----------



## UOAP

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks ! THought of that, but my other fear is the looks that ANYONE will get if masks are mandatory , and someone isn't wearing one - I can see so many arguments in the parks, especially during the summer when tempers tend to flare as it is - and honestly, I walk 1-2 miles a nite here in NYC, where it's been around 50-55 lately, and it's so uncomfortable with the mask - I can't imagine how it's going to feel with higher temps and humidity -


Cloth masks are extremely uncomfortable to walk in. Surgical masks are light and easy to breathe in. I wear them all day at work when not in patient rooms. These are available once more on Amazon.


----------



## tinkerhon

UOAP said:


> Cloth masks are extremely uncomfortable to walk in. Surgical masks are light and easy to breathe in. I wear them all day at work when not in patient rooms. These are available once more on Amazon.



We were wearing cloth, but then our building pushed for- and handed out  -  surgical masks -  outside they are much better than the cloth, but still get very warm - guess it's a matter of getting used to them


----------



## tinkerhon

elle21 said:


> That last sentence. Absolutely. Besides all the other issues with mask wearing at Disney, this is one that makes it a complete deal breaker for me. I want to see my kids smile and laugh. We’ve taken our kids only once and we planned to go again this summer. One of my favorite memories was our first day on that trip, watching the lion king show in AK. Their jaws were open and then they had the biggest smiles on their faces. Those moments are frozen in my memory. I watched them more than the show.



And it's sort of like - what have you done for me lately?" - don't want  their most recent memory of wdw  to be one of walking around seeing everyone in masks -


----------



## Eric Smith

tinkerhon said:


> And it's sort of like - what have you done for me lately?" - don't want  their most recent memory of wdw  to be one of walking around seeing everyone in masks -


It might be a good story when they’re grown up though....


----------



## tinkerhon

My apologies for responding to an "m" word post - 

Back to regularly scheduled real news !


----------



## KBoopaloo

Is today the day CM schedules come out? Any news there?


----------



## midnight star

KBoopaloo said:


> Is today the day CM schedules come out? Any news there?


I think it's tomorrow if they do come out.


----------



## KBoopaloo

midnight star said:


> I think it's tomorrow if they do come out.


Of course! Today is not Sunday. I can no longer remember what day it is.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> And that discussion should be kept to the rumors thread. This thread is more for what is actually happening.


Remembering which thread I’m on is like trying to remember which day of the week it is.  
Sorry @rteetz i know you have a thankless job.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...


We could bring back the buffet discussion. Anyone have any advice for how to choose the least sneezed-upon Zebra Dome?


----------



## stayathomehero

1GoldenSun said:


> Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...
> 
> 
> We could bring back the buffet discussion. Anyone have any advice for how to choose the least sneezed-upon Zebra Dome?



Second dome to the right and straight on til morning.

On topic: who else is planning on stalking YouTube for Shanghai opening day videos?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

1GoldenSun said:


> Rough morning around here... I find myself missing The Great Mask Debate...
> 
> 
> We could bring back the buffet discussion. Anyone have any advice for how to choose the least sneezed-upon Zebra Dome?



Weird... in the top part I was quoting @gottalovepluto but that got cut off.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think so too.
> 
> Way easier to just stick one party per vehicle than it is to worry about spacing people far enough apart on buses, boats, or monorails (and people listening). I doubt they’ll be sanitizing any transportation method between guests so that isn’t a downside of the skyliner IMO. Treat it like a ride vehicle and have people sanitize after.


If they are sanitizing an outdoor ride that someone is on for less than three minutes after each ride, the will be sanitizing transit (which people are on longer) after each trip.


----------



## elleherself

I realize I'm biased in this, but I am hoping Disney and Universal extend all annual passes out an extra year. I think the closures are going to be longer than most people here think though. I think with every passholder impacted, and the season of the year when we prefer to visit impacted, I think it would be a gesture of goodwill and positive press, and will help with passholder retention.

It may be a pipe dream, but that's what I would like! Universal already gave me 6 months free on my last pass, and renewals add three months. I always stay onsite and buy plenty of meals and merchandise, I'm hoping the economics work out for them to offer this. Of course I understand that the parks division is hemorrhaging money as it is and this might not be feasible, financially. My mother in her 60s also has an annual pass right now, and unless they extend it appreciably, we won't be able to come back even if they open in fall. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Brianstl

Tigger's ally said:


> We have rented many times and would do it again in a heartbeat.  Key thing is to get trip insurance.  You can still save a ton of money after paying for the insurance.  Davids has links to all the insurance companies that insure trips right on his sight.


Trip insurance isn’t valid if the resort is closed for a pandemic.


----------



## Brianstl

Tink10 said:


> Let's face it...In this situation, nobody wins. The renters don't, the owners don't....Disney doesn't. *NOBODY *could have planned for this.
> 
> The thing is that the renters accepted terms, rental contracts etc. I'm an owner and have been a renter and with renting, you get a *really* good deal compared to cash prices. With that deal comes restrictions that you don't have with a cash reservation. That's because the owner probably has restricted cancellation policies and they may not actually ever become whole if there's an event like this or hurricane, etc.
> 
> So it's not about places *like these* surviving. I hope they do and they will because people want a bargain.  It's more about people *actually* reading the terms they're agreeing to before booking. 99% of the time, per the rental agreements in place "it's not my fault" legally just doesn't fly.


The contracts state renter is renting points that represent accommodations and it states the owner must be able to make those accommodations available.  The owner can’t make those accommodations available. If can’t make those accommodations available the contract states the owner must return the money and David’s must make similar accommodations available for the same dates or refund the renters money. None of that is happening because David’s doesn’t want to return their share to the renters and they don’t want to upset owners who rent points through them.  What is happening is a clear breach of contract.

David’s is going to get sued and lose.  Whoever gets control of David’s assets in bankruptcy will sue owners who legally owe David’s money and win.  So everyone is going to end up losing and the point rental market is going to be destroyed because no one with a brain will ever rent points again.


----------



## andyman8

andyman8 said:


> Also, not sure if this has been posted here already, but I've heard a DCL rumor through the grapevine. Supposedly, even though the early summer European sailings on the Magic have been called, the Magic will still be heading to Europe soon but not for that reason. The ship is trying to bring back Crew Members who live over there. The same is supposedly true with the Fantasy dropping Crew Members off in the Caribbean. I've also heard that DCL is not renewing contracts or onboarding new Crew right now, so that really doesn't bode well for the rumored late summer restart (I know Carnival says it will start sailing in early August).


Just an update on this. I can confirm the Magic is indeed en route to Ponta Delgado, Portugal. Still awaiting confirmation on the Fantasy.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Brianstl said:


> Trip insurance isn’t valid if the resort is closed for a pandemic.




Most insurance doesn’t cover a pandemic.  I haven’t heard of one, unless it is “cancel for any reason”. And no company is offering that at the moment.


----------



## anthony2k7

Waiting on someone to give us today's schedule updates!! So today's schedules are for 17th to 23rd I think?

At the very least it should give us a clue if any disney owned DS locations are preparing to reopen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

1GoldenSun said:


> We could bring back the buffet discussion. Anyone have any advice for how to choose the least sneezed-upon Zebra Dome?


The science based method is Eeny Meeny Miny Moe.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/1151...ights-cancelled-wedding-disney-world-florida/
This article has me a bit worried. WDW cancels an August wedding? 
I guess I had better put some thought into our backup to the backup November trip as ADRs open tomorrow. Really thought our August trip (rescheduled from last month) would be pretty safe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/1151...ights-cancelled-wedding-disney-world-florida/
> This article has me a bit worried. WDW cancels an August wedding?
> I guess I had better put some thought into our backup to the backup November trip as ADRs open tomorrow. Really thought our August trip (rescheduled from last month) would be pretty safe.


As of Tuesday Disney hadn’t even cancelled June weddings so there is a lot more that tale... https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-weddings-still-happening.3800928/

(Also, eye roll at the article. It should read: Couple Freaks Because British Airways Refuses to Release Group Rates Early for Them)

ETA: you should still take your Nov ADRs seriously, who knows what August holds?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Just for all the American Disser, after seeing the the sun in the link I didn't even click on the story, The Sun is one of the more notorious British Tabloid, also known as a Red Top. Think National Enquirer type media.

Its click bait in its natural habitat, and of course there is waaay more to the story, thats the whole point of the way they write and report things. I honestly would take it with a grain of salt and not worry too much. The people would have sold their story , knowing it would be written in the most scandalous way and that things would be elaborated. Its the people way of having their 60 seconds of fame


----------



## courtney1188

anthony2k7 said:


> Waiting on someone to give us today's schedule updates!! So today's schedules are for 17th to 23rd I think?
> 
> At the very least it should give us a clue if any disney owned DS locations are preparing to reopen.


Yep, I don’t know what time schedules come out, so I’m just regularly refreshing this thread!


----------



## yulilin3

No CM schedules yet. They usually release every Sunday by the time I get up, it's posted. This also happened at the beginning weeks of closures, then the schedule eventually came out I believe it was Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## AndreaDM

I think I’m ready to scrap Disney all together for this year. We were booked on a cruise in June with a few days at a Disney resort beforehand. Cruise got cancelled so, ok we’ll just make it a Disney vacation. That isn’t looking likely now, but we still have flights to Orlando June 10. Yes I know we can change flights, but who knows what the rest of the year will look like, so I’m leaning toward just getting a Windsor Hills rental for the week and enjoying the pools and a beach day. Maybe a meal at Disney Springs if things seem semi-normal by then. Not the vacation we had planned, but still a nice break, we had snow here in Ohio yesterday! 

One of the little guys is a space freak so would try to fit in Kennedy Space Center if it reopens in time.

Sorry, I kind of went off topic but I do have a June reservation that will probably be canceled and I don’t want the anxiety of moving the trip just to have it canceled again. I’ve watched some of you go through that 2-3 times, and I think a nice pool house may be the answer for us this summer.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Just an update on this. I can confirm the Magic is indeed en route to Ponta Delgado, Portugal. Still awaiting confirmation on the Fantasy.



Fantasy and Dream are still floating off the coast of Cocoa Beach. There are some pretty cool cruise ship tracker websites where you can see the locations of all the current ships. Royal Caribbean, Carnival, and Celebrity are all clustered together in a very small area in the Bahamas to stay out of shipping lanes. There aren’t enough ports in the Caribbean for all the cruise ships to be docked simultaneously, so these ships are having to free float with a skeleton crew.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Not my forum.  I moderate the TPAS board only.



Of which, I think you do an excellent job (especially in light of the situation we're in at Orlando).  You are impartial, fair and set the baseline of what a moderator should be.  Keep doing what you're doing.  Thanks!


----------



## C&Jx2

All the mods are doing great! It’s hard to keep track of which COVID threads you’re reading, or posting in, and it’s even harder not get sucked into all of the off-topic discussions. So thank you


----------



## hertamaniac

elleherself said:


> I realize I'm biased in this, but I am hoping Disney and Universal extend all annual passes out an extra year. I think the closures are going to be longer than most people here think though. I think with every passholder impacted, and the season of the year when we prefer to visit impacted, I think it would be a gesture of goodwill and positive press, and will help with passholder retention.
> 
> It may be a pipe dream, but that's what I would like! Universal already gave me 6 months free on my last pass, and renewals add three months. I always stay onsite and buy plenty of meals and merchandise, I'm hoping the economics work out for them to offer this. Of course I understand that the parks division is hemorrhaging money as it is and this might not be feasible, financially. My mother in her 60s also has an annual pass right now, and unless they extend it appreciably, we won't be able to come back even if they open in fall. It's just not worth the risk.



We're in the same boat.   We purchased our AP on opening day for MMRR (best attraction at WDW) and then a few weeks later our passes were "furloughed".  I chose the partial refund, but feel they should extend our pass for X period of time even with the refund.  This would give us locals (at least the one's I personally know that aren't in the vlogging or TA business) a good feeling for repetitive AP purchases.

You bet we have health apprehensions about visiting again, regardless of the safety measure being employed.


----------



## Jetku

Not quite Floridia, but Sesame Place finally sent AP holders their handling process. It’s absurd. No extension and no refund. They’ve been charging people on the monthly plan this whole time. They’re going to give “Sesame Cash” of an undisclosed amount to use in the park this year (no opening ETA) and an upgrade of your pass to the next tier.


----------



## Yarbogash

Spaceguy55 said:


> There seems to be a lot of opinions and anecdotal stories of why things won't work and "I've seen people do this" when they re-open.
> "All" of them are based on a normal operating WDW..
> When they re-open the ratio of CM's to guests will be a lot higher and these stories of this and that will not be like it has been.
> Expect extra CM's and security just like you would see on an opening day of a new land like GE , Pandora and TSL.
> They will have control in a way that will negate a lot of these issues....They absolutely have to protect the CM's and guests....whatever it takes.


They are going to try. But I feel for those cm’s. On a good day they are tasked with dealing with the occasional difficult, demanding and stressed out guest while the cm is expected to be consistently helpful and cheerful. And the cm’s almost always do that perfectly.
But at some point the cm’s will do the same while also dealing with worrying about the virus, dealing with virus policies and interacting with guests who are risking the cm’s safety and will resist correction (because no matter what the plan is that is gonna happen regularly).
I’ve seen cm’s lose it (relative to Disney standards) in normal difficult situations. I can’t imagine dealing with guests after reopening while there is still a health emergency. I hope management truly has some magic they can put into protecting and supporting their cm’s without every day becoming a complete stress bomb.


----------



## yulilin3

Yarbogash said:


> They are going to try. But I feel for those cm’s. On a good day they are tasked with dealing with the occasional difficult, demanding and stressed out guest while the cm is expected to be consistently helpful and cheerful. And the cm’s almost always do that perfectly.
> But at some point the cm’s will do the same while also dealing with worrying about the virus, dealing with virus policies and interacting with guests who are risking the cm’s safety and will resist correction (because no matter what the plan is that is gonna happen regularly).
> I’ve seen cm’s lose it (relative to Disney standards) in normal difficult situations. I can’t imagine dealing with guests after reopening while there is still a health emergency. I hope management truly has some magic they can put into protecting and supporting their cm’s without every day becoming a complete stress bomb.


unfortunately every day as a CM is a stress bomb, they get, at best, yelled at daily, at worst, well many other things
CM are aware of what they will have to deal with, it won't be new to them. Most of them just want to get back to work at this point


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> No CM schedules yet. They usually release every Sunday by the time I get up, it's posted. This also happened at the beginning weeks of closures, then the schedule eventually came out I believe it was Tuesday or Wednesday.


So is this different from what you have been seeing the past few Sundays? I’m a little confused.


----------



## Cramden

Maybe a delay because of Mother's Day, who knows. Which reminds me, Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately every day as a CM is a stress bomb, they get, at best, yelled at daily, at worst, well many other things
> CM are aware of what they will have to deal with, it won't be new to them. Most of them just want to get back to work at this point



This is when "Have a magical day" becomes the equivalent of "Bless your heart".


----------



## SaintsManiac

So Shanghai DL opens at what time? We are 13 hours behind here in central time zone. It's midnight there now...

edit: I found it, 9:30am.


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> Fantasy and Dream are still floating off the coast of Cocoa Beach. There are some pretty cool cruise ship tracker websites where you can see the locations of all the current ships. Royal Caribbean, Carnival, and Celebrity are all clustered together in a very small area in the Bahamas to stay out of shipping lanes. There aren’t enough ports in the Caribbean for all the cruise ships to be docked simultaneously, so these ships are having to free float with a skeleton crew.


Yes, I am aware of the various cruise tracker sites. That's how I know the Fantasy remains in Cape Canaveral, as you mentioned. As I said in my OP, in the next few days, the Fantasy is supposedly heading out to the Caribbean to drop off crew. That's the rumor, but it hasn't left yet.


----------



## juice0358

yulilin3 said:


> unfortunately every day as a CM is a stress bomb, they get, at best, yelled at daily, at worst, well many other things
> CM are aware of what they will have to deal with, it won't be new to them. Most of them just want to get back to work at this point


Agree, CMs deal with a lot and deserve a ton of credit. Some people go to Disney and think they can say and or do anything they want. I always try to go out of my way to show appreciation (communicating to supervisors and management) for awesome CMs that make the Disney experience what it is.  They are a HUGE part of what differentiates Disney from other theme parks.


----------



## michellej47

Dear CMs,  

My family is easy to please and never get rude with CMs. If you need a family to practice a soft opening on, we would gladly make that sacrifice!!


----------



## MMSM

kiki02 said:


> so that leaves out a looooooooootttttt of people who won't be entering into Dis park and spending $$$$$


Please continue to keep us posted on this.  I called MCO To get some info about this and then was transferred to florida health line in regards to this process    I’m in a rural area and would fly from buffalo. They said all of Ny. So crazy.  I am hoping this unconstitutional executive order is released by phase 2.  Because I’m with the OP  it’s not on Disney it would be on the state of Florida.   Therefore I don‘t think loss of AP or even being able to go would be something to argue with disney about.  But if Disney is open and rumors of Cheer Summit are true (June 19) restrictions would have to be done. How could they hold a summit and not allow people from these states. BTW I’ve been working  from home w my family and in quarantine for 2 months. And NY cases continue to decline while others increase.


----------



## WallEFan00

I watched the new video about how social distancing measures are being implemented in Shanghai. In the video, they show how all of these pieces of tape and stickers will show guests where to stand and where not to stand. That’s all fine and dandy for adults. But, I don’t see how guests with children or larger groups will manage within these guidelines. I have 3 children of school age. When we have gone before, keeping kids within a contained area and not touching handrails is nearly impossible. Also, most rides exit through the gift shop. How do they expect children to not touch things when they want to grab and show Mom/Dad the prize they want. I just don’t see it working. I also don’t want a Disney World without children in it. Thoughts?


----------



## shh

i dunno...when I watch older news footage and videos of early '70s era families in the parks, littler kids (3-10+) were remarkably controlled...stayed very close to their parents, weren't running around on their own in inside places like ride lines, gift shops, eateries, etc. Could we go back to that in today's more relaxed society where kids are given much more latitude, if it was required for health/safety reasons? I'd guess probably not, as most parents won't tolerate not allowing their kids to roam freely and it would be a nightmare for CMs to enforce. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Krandor

They did say in the Shanghai video that they could exit the rides outside the gift shop if gift shop got crowded.


----------



## WallEFan00

Krandor said:


> They did say in the Shanghai video that they could exit the rides outside the gift shop if gift shop got crowded.


But does WDW have that option? I’m thinking of rides like Pirates and Space Mountain where the ride exits into the gift shop and I don’t know if there is an alternate exit.


----------



## andyman8

WallEFan00 said:


> But does WDW have that option? I’m thinking of rides like Pirates and Space Mountain where the ride exits into the gift shop and I don’t know if there is an alternate exit.


I know Space has that option. Years ago, they refurbished the gift shop and let guests out on the other side of the tracks and had them walk across the tracks (CM stationed there to stop traffic when trains were crossing) to get back to Tomorrowland. They did something similar two years ago when they redid the exit of the ride.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MMSM said:


> Please continue to keep us posted on this.  I called MCO To get some info about this and then was transferred to florida health line in regards to this process    I’m in a rural area and would fly from buffalo. They said all of Ny. So crazy.  I am hoping this unconstitutional executive order is released by phase 2.  Because I’m with the OP  it’s not on Disney it would be on the state of Florida.   Therefore I don‘t think loss of AP or even being able to go would be something to argue with disney about.  But if Disney is open and rumors of Cheer Summit are true (June 19) restrictions would have to be done. How could they hold a summit and not allow people from these states. BTW I’ve been working  from home w my family and in quarantine for 2 months. And NY cases continue to decline while others increase.




I know someone who flew from NY to Orlando last week and they had to fill out forms on the plane with all their info and had to say they would quarantine for two weeks

1 person on the plane was refusing to fill out the form and they were not allowed off the plane. My friend doesn’t know what happened since they were off.

Edit: Dont remember if it was Orlando airport now, was Florida though. Will update when I find out exact airport. I believe its all of Florida anyway though from NY


----------



## KBoopaloo

WallEFan00 said:


> But does WDW have that option? I’m thinking of rides like Pirates and Space Mountain where the ride exits into the gift shop and I don’t know if there is an alternate exit.


In the video it sounded to me that they might be opening up some exits that are not typically open to guests to use in order to help disperse people and avoid bottlenecks. I think WDW would probably do the same in some places if it is possible. I think there might be a period of time where guests are exposed to some of the less magical offstage walkways and exits, etc to help spread people up.


----------



## Krandor

WallEFan00 said:


> But does WDW have that option? I’m thinking of rides like Pirates and Space Mountain where the ride exits into the gift shop and I don’t know if there is an alternate exit.



I’d be shocked if they didn’t.  You’d want an option to do work in the gift shop without closing the rude.


----------



## anthony2k7

WallEFan00 said:


> But does WDW have that option? I’m thinking of rides like Pirates and Space Mountain where the ride exits into the gift shop and I don’t know if there is an alternate exit.


I'd imagine there are emergency exits to most rides that people may not have even noticed that they could use.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I know people were worried about what the shops would look like and I’m happy they kept everything normal.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> I know most everyone thinks they need to limit attendance in some way, but I don’t see a need to do that at all. They wont open without the staffing and that won’t be as big of an issue as people are making it out to be. It is the last thing Disney would want to do.


Is there any update on this? I'm still intrigued how this will work.


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> Is there any update on this? I'm still intrigued how this will work.



The post you quoted is almost a month old. Chapek made it clear attendance will be limited a few days ago.


----------



## NJlauren

Jetku said:


> Not quite Floridia, but Sesame Place finally sent AP holders their handling process. It’s absurd. No extension and no refund. They’ve been charging people on the monthly plan this whole time. They’re going to give “Sesame Cash” of an undisclosed amount to use in the park this year (no opening ETA) and an upgrade of your pass to the next tier.


But they are owned by sea world.

I saw this I have been an AP holder for 5 years and this year we skipped and figured would buy in March if we wanted it... I’m pretty happy I skipped it this year.

But this is ridiculous and people are letting them know it on social media!


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> The post you quoted is almost a month old. Chapek made it clear attendance will be limited a few days ago.



Haha, I think perhaps they were trying to make a point.


----------



## Louis morrell

Any schedules yet?


----------



## yulilin3

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I know someone who flew from NY to Orlando last week and they had to fill out forms on the plane with all their info and had to say they would quarantine for two weeks
> 
> 1 person on the plane was refusing to fill out the form and they were not allowed off the plane. My friend doesn’t know what happened since they were off.
> 
> Edit: Dont remember if it was Orlando airport now, was Florida though. Will update when I find out exact airport. I believe its all of Florida anyway though from NY


Yes,  it's all flights from Ny, Nj, Ct and La arriving anywhere in Florida,  it's an executive order


----------



## Janet McDonald

Louis morrell said:


> Any schedules yet?


 Checking this thread every twelve seconds for those schedules lol


----------



## focusondisney

wdwlver said:


> Jet Blue is the only press release I’ve read and they are still offering water and snacks. Not sure about other airlines.



Southwest suspended snacks & beverages in March.


----------



## yulilin3

Louis morrell said:


> Any schedules yet?


Just checked,  no schedule yet


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked,  no schedule yet


We might be more invested in your schedule than you are at this point.


----------



## whoiam

yulilin3 said:


> Just checked,  no schedule yet



I don’t want to be rude, but isn’t your daughter the CM? Does she know you’re updating the boards with HUB/seemingly internal info? I used to be a CM and have people in my immediate family that are and I wouldn’t want to risk anyone getting in trouble.


----------



## Aurora0427

jbehr12 said:


> I hate the maskthing for a couple reasons: I’m being judged no matter what I do. When I wasn’t wearing a mask I was getting dirty looks by people who were, now that I have to wear one at work we are getting the dirty looks from non mask wearers. My gripe is that it speaks to the idea this is more politically fueled and perception related and not so much health related.
> 
> Secondly, most masks I see are basically scarfs. If it’s not a medical grade mask, microscopic pathogens are a lot smaller than a normal fabric and it’s useless. Again, it goes back to perception over real impact.
> 
> With that being said I have a trip in June and will be wearing a mask where required, it’s all just so backwards though.



We wore masks to pick up donuts this morning, and my nine year old kept fooling with hers because it kept falling down. I am struggling to find one that fits her properly, even the ones that are for kids. I kept cringing every time she touched it... fortunately it was outside only and there was nothing for her to touch. But this is why we don’t go many places and why Disney, until it’s safer and without masks, just isn’t an option for us. I just picture her touching everything at Disneyland and then constantly adjusting her porous cloth mask. Talk about cross contamination  

Someone above mentioned people being angry about masks... I’m not angry. I accept it, I don’t agree that they are that helpful, but it doesn’t make me angry. We wear them to go to the places we have to go, the rest, for us, will just have to wait!


----------



## yulilin3

whoiam said:


> I don’t want to be rude, but isn’t your daughter the CM? Does she know you’re updating the boards with HUB/seemingly internal info? I used to be a CM and have people in my immediate family that are and I wouldn’t want to risk anyone getting in trouble.


Everything I'm sharing i can. I wouldn't share anything that would get her in trouble. 
Sharing a schedule is fine


----------



## whoiam

yulilin3 said:


> Everything I'm sharing i can. I wouldn't share anything that would get her in trouble.
> Sharing a schedule is fine



Okay. Thought I saw you share a letter sent to CMs before.


----------



## BadPinkTink

yulilin3 said:


> Everything I'm sharing i can. I wouldn't share anything that would get her in trouble.
> Sharing a schedule is fine



there are those of us who really do appreciate everything you share and its actually very obvious that what you are sharing is stuff that CAN be shared and not stuff that should not be shared


----------



## TexasChick123

I wish we knew what was going on behind the scenes with the plans for reopening. Then again, this isn’t the first time I’ve felt “left out of the loop” with Disney by a long shot. They don’t owe me anything, but I’d still like to know!


----------



## mshanson3121

whoiam said:


> Okay. Thought I saw you share a letter sent to CMs before.



I'm pretty sure that yulilin3, a moderator of a forum run by a business, is smart enough not to share anything that would get them in trouble.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So what’s this a schedule of anyway?


----------



## gottalovepluto

WallEFan00 said:


> I watched the new video about how social distancing measures are being implemented in Shanghai. In the video, they show how all of these pieces of tape and stickers will show guests where to stand and where not to stand. That’s all fine and dandy for adults. But, I don’t see how guests with children or larger groups will manage within these guidelines. I have 3 children of school age. When we have gone before, keeping kids within a contained area and not touching handrails is nearly impossible. Also, most rides exit through the gift shop. How do they expect children to not touch things when they want to grab and show Mom/Dad the prize they want. I just don’t see it working. I also don’t want a Disney World without children in it. Thoughts?


So on their conference call they basically repeated what they do in Shanghai isn’t going to be what they do in the US.

Most Chinese families are very small due to their One Child policy. In 2016 they turned it into a Two Child policy, so there are a few families with 2 kids but many still only have 1. Much higher adult:child ratio means more attention is paid to children and you can fit the whole family where you want as there are almost the same amount of people in all the family units.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So what’s this a schedule of anyway?



CM schedule.  How may CMs are working and what shifts and jobs.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> CM schedule.  How may CMs are working and what shifts and jobs.



For Disney World in Orlando parks?


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For Disney World in Orlando parks?


Yes


----------



## whoiam

Alright guys I didn’t mean to offend  I just wasn’t sure if she knew that sometimes posting things can be a no no. Maybe that would’ve been better in a PM. That’s on me. I apologize for taking things off topic. Please carry on.


----------



## Janet McDonald

So here I go getting my hopes up again that the delay of schedules is because they need extra time putting them together because they are bringing cast members back on the 17th  I just can’t help it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Janet McDonald said:


> So here I go getting my hopes up again that the delay of schedules is because they need extra time putting them together because they are bringing cast members back on the 17th  I just can’t help it.


They have to bring some back to DS like custodial and security.


----------



## marinejjh

focusondisney said:


> Southwest suspended snacks & beverages in March.
> 
> View attachment 494074


Southwest has canceled or taken more than half of their normal flights off of schedules.  They also have changed many peoples flight schedules without notification. So if you had flight plans you might want to check and make sure they weren't changed.


----------



## LSUmiss

Ok sorry to obsess about this. But still confused about the CM schedule. I understand they’re usually out by now & they usually say “no shift”. But what’s the deal about the last time they were last delayed like this?


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> Ok sorry to obsess about this. But still confused about the CM schedule. I understand they’re usually out by now & they usually say “no shift”. But what’s the deal about the last time they were last delayed like this?



From what I understand, the last time they delayed like this was right before they announced extended closure.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> From what I understand, the last time they delayed like this was right before they announced extended closure.


Oh I see now. Last time there was a significant change then! Ok I’m going to let myself hope a little.


----------



## orangetree

mshanson3121 said:


> From what I understand, the last time they delayed like this was right before they announced extended closure.


Yeah, it seems like they're aware that cast member schedules get leaked typically (understandable, as there are so many thousands of employees), but to try to mitigate it, they wait until there's official announcements, which wouldn't happen on a Sunday.

I'm thinking we'll hear something in the next couple of days from Disney about dates and plans, then cast member schedules will go out.


----------



## ScubaCat

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  it's all flights from Ny, Nj, Ct and La arriving anywhere in Florida,  it's an executive order


I suspect that will not be in effect when the parks reopen.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The schedule being delayed this week isn’t a surprise.  They have a huge undertaking ahead staffing wise.  73,000 CMs furloughed - reduced capacity at re opening.  Several unions and HR involved to work out who gets the call first.. all the while taking into consideration seniority, type of positions needed right away - then later.. , availability due to medical or age restrictions, changes and retraining for those moving into new jobs as needed..  They have their work cut out for them.   All in their own time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SDL opening in less than 90 minutes!


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259638700775886850


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259639456744656896


----------



## SaintsManiac

Live feed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259637336024821760


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259638700775886850



We may all have different opinions about all this but I think we can all agree this is going to be the BEST feeling when each of us get our turn.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> We may all have different opinions about all this but I think we can all agree this is going to be the BEST feeling when each of us get our turn.



I am 377 days out from checking in at Boardwalk, but I am dying to see and hear everything I can from everyone I can before I get there!!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DGsAtBLT said:


> We may all have different opinions about all this but I think we can all agree this is going to be the BEST feeling when each of us get our turn.


I fear myself on arrival


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> I am 377 days out from checking in at Boardwalk, but I am dying to see and hear everything I can from everyone I can before I get there!!!


We’re basically going to go as soon as my wife can get off work once it’s _safe to do so_. I just wish I knew whether that was this year or next or 2022...


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> We’re basically going to go as soon as my wife can get off work once it’s _safe to do so_. I just with I know whether that was this year or next or 2022...



I have 2 backup weeks picked out just in case.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I fear myself on arrival



I will be a hot mess probably the entire trip, whenever it comes. Going to have to figure out a COVID safe way to dry my tears .


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> I have 2 backup weeks picked out just in case.


When they open the 2021 schedule I’ll probably do the same


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> I will be a hot mess probably the entire trip, whenever it comes. Going to have to figure out a COVID safe way to dry my tears .


We’re planning on doing Magical Express for the first time in years, just to really feel the Disney magic


----------



## SaintsManiac

Looks like some CMs aren’t wearing masks, so I am guessing they relaxed the rules!


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> Looks like some CMs aren’t wearing masks, so I am guessing they relaxed the rules!



Was weird. Only that one area of lined up CMs didn't have masks but then once they fully entered the park every single person is wearing a mask.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MaC410 said:


> Was weird. Only that one area of lined up CMs didn't have masks but then once they fully entered the park every single person is wearing a mask.



Yep it was weird and unexpected. I also saw a few guests without them.


----------



## rteetz

The group in front of the stream filming guests coming in is very interesting. They don’t seem to be social distancing and they are getting overly excited about guests entering lol.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

rteetz said:


> The group in front of the stream filming guests coming in is very interesting. They don’t seem to be social distancing and they are getting overly excited about guests entering lol.


Haha I thought the same. It was so weird seeing crowds not social distancing. Nice to see how our future can look like. Makes me extra hopeful for our August trip!


----------



## Katie1174

SaintsManiac said:


> I have 2 backup weeks picked out just in case.


Same here, Sept.....Boardwalk.....next May....Boardwalk, they are both booked as room only. My hubby said today we can do both so I will be stalking for discounts and since we are at Boardwalk next year we are thinking of changing this Sept(if we go) to Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katie1174 said:


> Same here, Sept.....Boardwalk.....next May....Boardwalk, they are both booked as room only. My hubby said today we can do both so I will be stalking for discounts and since we are at Boardwalk next year we are thinking of changing this Sept(if we go) to Animal Kingdom Lodge.



I love AKL. It is beautiful and perfect if you want to spend some time enjoying the resort. We got rained out one day and just hung out at the resort all day. Still had an amazing day. Savannah view is so worth it!!!


----------



## focusondisney

marinejjh said:


> Southwest has canceled or taken more than half of their normal flights off of schedules.  They also have changed many peoples flight schedules without notification. So if you had flight plans you might want to check and make sure they weren't changed.



Huh? I was replying to the poster who thought snacks & beverages were 
still being served.   Not sure how that translates to I need help keeping up with my flights.


----------



## Aishaahm

But most of them were also playing instruments other than the two ladies and the president. Can’t really blow on the trumpet with a mask on lol


----------



## stayathomehero

I showed my daughter the live stream. She seemed very excited that this is happening and didn't mention the masks at all. Since this may be a (*crossed fingers*) temporary change here due to this virus, maybe it won't make the kiddos too upset. I mean...it is Disney World after all.


----------



## MaC410

Aishaahm said:


> But most of them were also playing instruments other than the two ladies and the president. Can’t really blow on the trumpet with a mask on lol



We were talking about the initial group of CMs that were lined up waving. They didn't have masks.


----------



## marinejjh

focusondisney said:


> Huh? I was replying to the poster who thought snacks & beverages were
> still being served.   Not sure how that translates to I need help keeping up with my flights.


Sorry, didn't know I wasn't free to give advice on this board or recommendations.


----------



## stayathomehero

So it looks like you can take off your mask to have a photo taken, unless this is only for press.

EDIT: Looks like the just person live streaming so far, but I haven't been glued to it.


----------



## wdp

Just tried a few (iOS) real-time voice translation apps for Chinese to English to try to translate the Twitter feed.  No luck.  Any recommendations for particular apps?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

A little more Analyst speculation...  date in play from this one — July 22nd 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020/05/10/analyst-predicts-disney-world-could-reopen-in-late-july/


----------



## disneyfan150

Oh Dumbo! Anybody remembering getting to RD and rushing to Dumbo?

Edit: This seems like a very random remark.  I was watching the stream and was happy to see people having fun on Dumbo.  It brought back memories.


----------



## mshanson3121

CastAStone said:


> When they open the 2021 schedule I’ll probably do the same



I'll be booking as soon as 2021 opens up. Then, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mit88

disneyfan150 said:


> Oh Dumbo! Anybody remembering getting to RD and rushing to Dumbo?
> 
> Edit: This seems like a very random remark.  I was watching the stream and was happy to see people having fun on Dumbo.  It brought back memories.



Dumbo used to be an hour plus not too long ago


----------



## UOAP

Aug2020distrip said:


> Haha I thought the same. It was so weird seeing crowds not social distancing. Nice to see how our future can look like. Makes me extra hopeful for our August trip!


We have no idea how this will play out. I would hope people in the US are more physically distanced. You can see the CMs meekly trying to disperse the crowds.


----------



## Louis morrell

I saw a few comments on Facebook about several mid June DVC reservations being cancelled by Disney. For what it’s worth.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

UOAP said:


> We have no idea how this will play out. I would hope people in the US are more physically distanced. You can see the CMs meekly trying to disperse the crowds.




Flashbacks on the last week of Disney before closure and I can tell you that I have no hope in US crowds..


----------



## UOAP

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Flashbacks on the last week of Disney before closure and I can tell you that I have no hope in US crowds..


True indeed! I guess I hope they empower the CMs to keep the masses under better control. But these are variables Disney will need to consider: something that sounds great on paper often doesn't play out well in reality.


----------



## gottalovepluto

UOAP said:


> True indeed! I guess I hope they empower the CMs to keep the masses under better control. But these are variables Disney will need to consider: something that sounds great on paper often doesn't play out well in reality.


“Empower” is easy to say. And means absolutely nothing. What would you have CMs do? Yell “space apart or you will be removed from the park!”? ROFL, the 5 people around the CM will hear, everyone else will keep going, and then the 5 people will rush to keep going with everyone else. Have CMs call security to remove all guests who didn’t stay 6 ft apart? Yes. Let’s get that footage of hundreds of families being thrown out of WDW


----------



## UOAP

gottalovepluto said:


> “Empower” is easy to say. And means absolutely nothing. What would you have CMs do? Yell “space apart or you will be removed from the park!”? ROFL, the 5 people around the CM will hear, everyone else will keep going, and then the 5 people will rush to keep going with everyone else. Have CMs call security to remove all guests who didn’t stay 6 ft apart? Yes. Let’s get that footage of hundreds of families being thrown out of WDW


I have no idea what you are trying to say. Are you saying CMs shouldn't be able to enforce rules? If they aren't, Disney has major problems. Pictures of hundreds of families selfishly thwarting safety requirements are going to look a lot worse than CMs telling guests that they need to comply with Disney safety rules. No one needs to yell. Let's keep this conversation civil as well.


----------



## Krandor

UOAP said:


> We have no idea how this will play out. I would hope people in the US are more physically distanced. You can see the CMs meekly trying to disperse the crowds.



we will be worse. We have to hope this goes well.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> “Empower” is easy to say. And means absolutely nothing. What would you have CMs do? Yell “space apart or you will be removed from the park!”? ROFL, the 5 people around the CM will hear, everyone else will keep going, and then the 5 people will rush to keep going with everyone else. Have CMs call security to remove all guests who didn’t stay 6 ft apart? Yes. Let’s get that footage of hundreds of families being thrown out of WDW



If Disney can’t enforce the rules and/or people don’t do what they are supposed to they’ll get shut down again.  

so jo I don’t think you’ll see tons of families thrown out but if dukes are not followed they won’t be open a week from now.


----------



## courtney1188

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A little more Analyst speculation...  date in play from this one — July 22nd
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020/05/10/analyst-predicts-disney-world-could-reopen-in-late-july/


But they're basing that on Shanghai, and Disney has repeatedly and clearly said that what they do there is NOT necessarily a reflection of what will happen here.


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> But they're basing that on Shanghai, and Disney has repeatedly and clearly said that what they do there is NOT necessarily a reflection of what will happen here.



outside of health QR code’s, masks and temp scans what of the Shanghai measures wouldn’t make sense to do here?


----------



## courtney1188

Krandor said:


> outside of health QR code’s, masks and temp scans what of the Shanghai measures wouldn’t make sense to do here?



I think it’s more about who holds the decision making power - Disney is not the majority shareholder for the Shanghai park, so they didn’t call the shots on when it reopened. Plus they’re just totally different countries in terms of COVID19 statistics. So I don’t think it makes sense to assume WDW will be closed for the same number of days as Shanghai, which is how this ‘analyst’ seems to be making their prediction.


----------



## TexasChick123

Here is a breaking news story:

WDW is going to open whenever they feel they can safely and profitably. Trying to predict when it’ll happen or how it will look will drive you crazy. They’ll tell us when they want us to know.


----------



## CheshireCas

TexasChick123 said:


> Here is a breaking news story:
> 
> WDW is going to open whenever they feel they can safely and profitably. Trying to predict when it’ll happen or how it will look will drive you crazy. They’ll tell us when they want us to know.


It really will drive you crazy! Glad my last name is Cheshire because we are all mad over here.


----------



## jerry557

Louis morrell said:


> I saw a few comments on Facebook about several mid June DVC reservations being cancelled by Disney. For what it’s worth.



That makes no sense. You can still book DVC reservations in June right this moment.


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> I think it’s more about who holds the decision making power - Disney is not the majority shareholder for the Shanghai park, so they didn’t call the shots on when it reopened. Plus they’re just totally different countries in terms of COVID19 statistics. So I don’t think it makes sense to assume WDW will be closed for the same number of days as Shanghai, which is how this ‘analyst’ seems to be making their prediction.



but what procedures that Shanghue has done should not be done in the us outside of temp checks masks and QR code’s?


----------



## Karin1984

It is now about 2pm in Shanghai and even with the reduced capacity of rides wait times for most rides are low. 45 minutes for Soaring is the highest .


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A little more Analyst speculation...  date in play from this one — July 22nd
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020/05/10/analyst-predicts-disney-world-could-reopen-in-late-july/


Oh yay, more baseless analyst speculation


----------



## Ariel 1715

jerry557 said:


> That makes no sense. You can still book DVC reservations in June right this moment.


I think the DVC people that have had their reservation cancelled may be due to the new borrowing policies and not date related. If you borrow more than 50 percent of points your reservation online your reservation is automatically cancelled.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> outside of health QR code’s, masks and temp scans what of the Shanghai measures wouldn’t make sense to do here?


The 1m social distancing. As of now, it would be practically double here.. probably not as easy. But we have virtual queue possibilities here.


----------



## dina444444

Ariel 1715 said:


> I think the DVC people that have had their reservation cancelled may be due to the new borrowing policies and not date related. If you borrow more than 50 percent of points your reservation online your reservation is automatically cancelled.


That restrictions on borrowing are only for new reservations. If you had a reservation made before the rule was announced your reservation is fine.


----------



## roth697

Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?  

I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


----------



## mickeysmith

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


I have two room-only reservations:  June 14-18 and July 19-25. No word here re: cancellations, and no changes have been made to my ADRs and FPs for June nor the ADRs for July.
Edited to add:  No survey here either. I have Cirque tickets for my former reservation on June 6th. They have not responded to my email as of yet.


----------



## cakebaker

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


Room only here- what is now 6 separate reservations Jun27-July11. No emails, no cancellations, no surveys.


----------



## JaNelson38

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.




Interesting.  As long as all resort amenities are going, I could definitely see something like this (resorts opening before the parks) going on as an early phase of re-opening.  But it does without saying things like restaurants and food courts would have to be up and running.

Where exactly are you staying?  I wonder if this is the case throughout the resort system at WDW, or only selected resorts.


----------



## CastAStone

They haven’t cancelled any June reservations yet unless they started in May. IDK why your May ressie wasn’t cancelled, but it will be.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


June 12-16, no emails or refunds or anything. I haven’t gotten a refund for my VAH yet either (June 12 event).


----------



## TexasChick123

I also wonder if certain resorts will reopen and not others initially. We have seen very limited reports of people having reservations canceled in June. The only ones I’ve seen were on FB from 2 posters. I don’t know if they were just cancelled or if something else was going on there. It’s hard to know anything when you just read it on the internet. Anyone I personally know with a June ressie hasn’t had it canceled yet.


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> The 1m social distancing. As of now, it would be practically double here.. probably not as easy. But we have virtual queue possibilities here.




Eveything opening up right now is implementing social distancing.  That is the bare minimum disney would have to do.  That will be here in some form.


----------



## Moliphino

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.



I'm not sure when they auto-cancel the resort. I got the email that my reservation (5/16-24) was impacted on 4/21 and my ADR and fastpasses for 5/16 were canceled within days. I canceled the resort myself around 5/1 when all my fastpasses and ADRs for the rest of the week were automatically canceled when the closure was extended again.


----------



## friedela

Saw this on our local news this morning.   

https://globalnews.ca/news/6928337/coronavirus-shanghai-disneyland-reopens/


----------



## roth697

JaNelson38 said:


> Interesting.  As long as all resort amenities are going, I could definitely see something like this (resorts opening before the parks) going on as an early phase of re-opening.  But it does without saying things like restaurants and food courts would have to be up and running.
> 
> Where exactly are you staying?  I wonder if this is the case throughout the resort system at WDW, or only selected resorts.



We are staying at All Star Movies and Pop Century.  My Wife has a theory that when the do open resorts, they will open only some of them.  She also thinks that because Pop and All Stars have rooms that exit directly outside (vs an interior hallway) that it might have a better chance.


----------



## jlb727

Louis morrell said:


> I saw a few comments on Facebook about several mid June DVC reservations being cancelled by Disney. For what it’s worth.


FWIW I have a mid-June reservation (split stay) on points and I still have the countdown on my main page when I log in, and everything is still connected in MDE. That's not to say it won't be cancelled eventually.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Krandor said:


> but if dukes are not followed they won’t be open a week from now.



I refuse to follow any Dukes!


----------



## cakebaker

roth697 said:


> We are staying at All Star Movies and Pop Century.  My Wife has a theory that when the do open resorts, they will open only some of them.  She also thinks that because Pop and All Stars have rooms that exit directly outside (vs an interior hallway) that it might have a better chance.


My guess is, if they consolidate resorts, they'll just keep 1 or 2 from each category. It would be very complicated when you're dealing with reservations and all the refunding they'd have to do along with the fact that a lot of reservations are made with discounts that won't neccesarily be available at the time they make changes. Much easier just to have resorts from every category open rather than just one. But no, I wouldn't be surprised to see a consolidation of resorts. I'm hoping because 2 of ours are DVC resorts, they won't be one of those closed. DVC has it's own set of rules about having to be open. I'm not DVC, so not familiar with them, but there's something in their contracts about it. I absolutely do not believe they'll open resorts before they open parks.


----------



## skeeter31

TexasChick123 said:


> I also wonder if certain resorts will reopen and not others initially. We have seen very limited reports of people having reservations canceled in June. The only ones I’ve seen were on FB from 2 posters. I don’t know if they were just cancelled or if something else was going on there. It’s hard to know anything when you just read it on the internet. Anyone I personally know with a June ressie hasn’t had it canceled yet.


I don’t think they’re up to cancelling June resorts yet. They’re still working on cancelling the last week of May at this point. I just got my dining cancellation emails for 5/27-29 on Friday. So they’re going week by week and will cancel the June hotels and FP and dining as those weeks get closer. That way they can hold onto the money longer.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> My guess is, if they consolidate resorts, they'll just keep 1 or 2 from each category. It would be very complicated when you're dealing with reservations and all the refunding they'd have to do along with the fact that a lot of reservations are made with discounts that won't neccesarily be available at the time they make changes. Much easier just to have resorts from every category open rather than just one. But no, I wouldn't be surprised to see a consolidation of resorts. I'm hoping because 2 of ours are DVC resorts, they won't be one of those closed. DVC has it's own set of rules about having to be open. I'm not DVC, so not familiar with them, but there's something in their contracts about it. I absolutely do not believe they'll open resorts before they open parks.


DVC will basically have to open as soon as it is safe to do so and all of them will need to open at once.   I would guess that all DVC resorts will open as soon as the first resort opens.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> My guess is, if they consolidate resorts, they'll just keep 1 or 2 from each category. It would be very complicated when you're dealing with reservations and all the refunding they'd have to do along with the fact that a lot of reservations are made with discounts that won't neccesarily be available at the time they make changes. Much easier just to have resorts from every category open rather than just one. But no, I wouldn't be surprised to see a consolidation of resorts. I'm hoping because 2 of ours are DVC resorts, they won't be one of those closed. DVC has it's own set of rules about having to be open. I'm not DVC, so not familiar with them, but there's something in their contracts about it. I absolutely do not believe they'll open resorts before they open parks.



Yeah resort consolidation needs to be similar resorts. Like the two that are easy are AoA/PoP and the all-star resorts.  Port Orleans could also close some sections of it.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> Eveything opening up right now is implementing social distancing.  That is the bare minimum disney would have to do.  That will be here in some form.


Right... but you asked the question about what Shanghai is doing that wouldn’t work here. I gave an answer of the 1m social distance. That wouldn’t work here because that’s barely over 3 feet. So, that wouldn’t work here (right now).


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> Right... but you asked the question about what Shanghai is doing that wouldn’t work here. I gave an answer of the 1m social distance. That wouldn’t work here because that’s barely over 3 feet. So, that wouldn’t work here (right now).



I thought you were saying we shouldn't implement the social distancing here.


----------



## yulilin3

Resort cancellations have been happening on Wednesday's and Thursdays,  this week,  if the cancel,  wil be for those arriving the first week of June


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Yulilin3, any update for the CM schedule yet?


----------



## MrsSmith07

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


I have room only for June 6-14 (Riviera) and July 18-26 (Grand FL) For the June, nothing has changed, ADR and Fastpass all unchanged. No refunds on my VAH.

For July, I booked GF thinking that if they only open certain resorts, I feel GF would be one to make the cut. Still holding on to the tiniest amount of hope that June may happen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

roth697 said:


> Does anyone else have room only reservations?  I have a few coming up and not one has been canceled yet. My next dates are May 22-25, June 5-7, June 19-21 and so on.  I have not received a single e-mail in reference to cancellation or the survey about if I would go or not.  The only trip I can't completed on-line check-in for is May.  I was able to check in for the June dates yesterday.  Does any think this may be because resorts could open after more phases of Disney Springs?  Another question I have is for Cirque Drawn to Life tickets in June, any thoughts on that opening?
> 
> I know, lots of questions like everyone else.  Just wanting to get back to normal Disney life.


Disney has been bad about sending out cancellation emails. They've also been slow to process the cancellations. But since TAs were notified reservations are cancelled through 5/31 rest assured your May will eventually get cancelled


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> Yulilin3, any update for the CM schedule yet?


Nope


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> If Disney can’t enforce the rules and/or people don’t do what they are supposed to they’ll get shut down again.
> 
> so jo I don’t think you’ll see tons of families thrown out but if dukes are not followed they won’t be open a week from now.


Now that is a reasonable explanation! And I concur (see CA beaches lol) The pressure is on the guests to behave, not the empowerment of CMs to make guests behave. Much safer for CMs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> That makes no sense. You can still book DVC reservations in June right this moment.


I read DVC is only cancelling points reservations one week before the stay...?


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Nope


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Now that is a reasonable explanation! And I concur (see CA beaches lol) The pressure is on the guests to behave, not the empowerment of CMs to make guests behave. Much safer for CMs.


Having experienced decades of guest/cm interactions,  I can tell you CM have zero power of control and enforcing rules over guests. 
This will be the main issue with reopening,  if everyone coming would actually follow procedures the parks could open tomorrow
Apparently adults feel like they can belittle CM just because they paid to go into the park.  It doesn't help that the vast majority of CM are younger people and are trained to smile through confrontation daily
If a National Guard had problems getting someone from a "hot zone" flight to fill a questionnaire I don't know how anyone can expect cm to enforce anything.


----------



## KBoopaloo

yulilin3 said:


> Having experienced decades of guest/cm interactions,  I can tell you CM have zero power of control and enforcing rules over guests.
> This will be the main issue with reopening,  if everyone coming would actually follow procedures the parks could open tomorrow
> Apparently adults feel like they can belittle CM just because they paid to go into the park.  It doesn't help that the vast majority of CM are younger people and are trained to smile through confrontation daily
> If a National Guard had problems getting someone from a "hot zone" flight to fill a questionnaire I don't know how anyone can expect cm to enforce anything.


I recently attended a webinar with other professionals in my field to discuss reopening and the session leader kicked off off by saying “We all know that the planning is easy, it’s when the people show up that it’s a nightmare.”


----------



## CheshireCas

yulilin3 said:


> Resort cancellations have been happening on Wednesday's and Thursdays,  this week,  if the cancel,  wil be for those arriving the first week of June


I'm bracing myself for the email this week...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chapek CNBC interview right now...
-Masks are "very likely" to be required. Will be trying for guests in hot and humid summers in US.
-They're watching for government guidelines and local hospital capacity levels as part of deciding when to open, refuses to give timeline to reporter


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## jerry557

gottalovepluto said:


> Masks are "very likely" to be required. Will be trying for guests in hot and humid summers in US.
> -Chapek quote from CNBC right now
> 
> -They're watching for government guidelines and local hospital capacity levels as part of deciding when to open, refuses to give timeline to reporter



Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


----------



## courtney1188

cakebaker said:


> My guess is, if they consolidate resorts, they'll just keep 1 or 2 from each category. It would be very complicated when you're dealing with reservations and all the refunding they'd have to do along with the fact that a lot of reservations are made with discounts that won't neccesarily be available at the time they make changes. Much easier just to have resorts from every category open rather than just one. But no, I wouldn't be surprised to see a consolidation of resorts. I'm hoping because 2 of ours are DVC resorts, they won't be one of those closed. DVC has it's own set of rules about having to be open. I'm not DVC, so not familiar with them, but there's something in their contracts about it. I absolutely do not believe they'll open resorts before they open parks.



I'm assuming they'd keep Wilderness Lodge, or at least the campground open. We have 7 people booked there for our trip. Hard to imagine them relocating 7 people to a different resort when we only paid $90 a night and the campgrounds are obviously open air, so preferable for social distancing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


He mentioned culturally Asia is used to that and they know the US isn't

Honestly I think they shouldn't bother to open if they're going to require masks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Footage run showed Security checking bags by hand while wearing gloves. I didn't see sanitizing stuff anywhere for between guests


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.



Seriously, then just don't go if someone can't handle masks. Geez


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly I think they shouldn't bother to open if they're going to require masks.


Agreed.  They’ll probably get some hard core fans willing to go, but the average family I don’t see going if it’s required.  Or they’ll go, with no intention of following the rules.


----------



## jerry557

gottalovepluto said:


> Footage run showed Security checking bags by hand while wearing gloves. I didn't see sanitizing stuff anywhere for between guests



Lets make sure everyone has their masks on! 
But then have security touch the insides of everyone's bags.


----------



## yankeesfan123

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


Which is why security should still be going through the bags at the entrance!


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> Lets make sure everyone has their masks on!
> But then have security touch the insides of everyone's bags.


RIGHT? Next level Health Theater.

But in the first interview after all this started Iger said things like temp checks were more about making guests feel safe. So at the end of the day Disney is doing what they do best, putting on a show...


----------



## gottalovepluto

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Seriously, then just don't go if someone can't handle masks. Geez


We're anticipating all the people who will go anyway. You KNOW they exist. Both the ones who don't want to eat the cost of canceling/rescheduling (Disney ain't refunding tickets) and also the ones who say "I walked around my neighborhood with my kid and it was hot and we were both just fine so masks will be NBD" who 3 hours into the FL heat of July are going "oh dear god what did we get ourselves into"...


----------



## gottalovepluto

yankeesfan123 said:


> Which is why security should still be going through the bags at the entrance!


Bags will obviously be checked, welcome to 2020. The debate is how.


----------



## gottalovepluto

X post from Operational Thread

Chapek CNBC interview right now...
-Masks are "very likely" to be required. Will be trying for guests in hot and humid summers in US.
-They're watching for government guidelines and local hospital capacity levels as part of deciding when to open, refuses to give timeline to reporter

I suspect CNBC will get the whole interview up if they haven't already. Beginning half or so was on the parks and there was footage of Shanghai opening day.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

gottalovepluto said:


> Bags will obviously be checked, welcome to 2020. The debate is how.



I had a security CM check my bag on our last trip by having me open the pockets on it and then using a metal stick/wand to pull the pocket open and look, moving things with it or asking me to move things so he could see better.
That process used for every bag will slow down the checks but will allow for a more hands-off inspection.  Maybe have them wipe the wand down after each bag for show.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

gottalovepluto said:


> We're anticipating all the people who will go anyway. You KNOW they exist. Both the ones who don't want to eat the cost of canceling/rescheduling (Disney ain't refunding tickets) and also the ones who say "I walked around my neighborhood with my kid and it was hot and we were both just fine so masks will be NBD" who 3 hours into the FL heat of July are going "oh dear god what did we get ourselves into"...



Oh yeah I deff know they exist lol and I don't fault them

But if there are people who plan on going and disobeying whatever rule is implemented, they should be thrown out of the park for breaking those rules ( In a very have a magical day manner )


----------



## buckeyeguy1

gottalovepluto said:


> Chapek CNBC interview right now...
> -Masks are "very likely" to be required. Will be trying for guests in hot and humid summers in US.
> -They're watching for government guidelines and local hospital capacity levels as part of deciding when to open, refuses to give timeline to reporter



Saw it too. I rewound it hear what he said again:

“Along with social distancing, one of the things we’re likely going to require is masks from both the cast and the guests. And I think the masks for the guests will be something that culturally is different. In Asia as you know, it’s fairly commonplace, even before covid for folks to walk around in public with masks on. That is not the case in the US. So that will be something that will be a little trying I think for some of the guests. Particularly in the hot, humid summers we intend to have”


----------



## gottalovepluto

The glimpse I saw of bag check they were wearing blue gloves but I didn't see signs of sanitizing or changing between guests. Unfortunately the glimpse I saw was brief as I wasn't watching super close...


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> X post from Operational Thread
> 
> Chapek CNBC interview right now...
> -Masks are "very likely" to be required. Will be trying for guests in hot and humid summers in US.
> -They're watching for government guidelines and local hospital capacity levels as part of deciding when to open, refuses to give timeline to reporter
> 
> I suspect CNBC will get the whole interview up if they haven't already. Beginning half or so was on the parks and there was footage of Shanghai opening day.



If he refuses to give a time, and he's stating masks are likely to be required while acknowledging they'll be trying during the summer, I almost think that points more to a fall opening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15




----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Nope


So what week will the schedule cover when it does come out?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So what week will the schedule cover when it does come out?


May 17 to 23


----------



## jerry557

OnceUponATime15 said:


> View attachment 494222



Another bad analogy. Characters take regular breaks where they go and take the tops off. Especially in the summer. You are asking guests to go through a theme park for 6-8-10 hours straight with a mask on that will be full of sweat in 95 degree heat in no time.


----------



## stayathomehero

One can still hope that the virus continues to weaken, go away, and all the mask arguing would be a moot point.

I would hope if coronavirus ceases to be an issue that the mask policies everywhere will cease.... right?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Right. But no one sees COVID-19 going away for a year or more...


----------



## xuxa777

stayathomehero said:


> One can still hope that the virus continues to weaken, go away, and all the mask arguing would be a moot point.
> 
> I would hope if coronavirus ceases to be an issue that the mask policies everywhere will cease.... right?


 
This will most likely happen, it will take longer for the mask police to fade away though


----------



## yankeesfan123

gottalovepluto said:


> Bags will obviously be checked, welcome to 2020. The debate is how.


Sarcasm doesn’t go very far here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> View attachment 494222




It's amusing, but they take very frequent breaks and rotate in and out.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Right. But no one sees COVID-19 going away for a year or more...


 Won't go away, but the threat level for the overwhelming majority of people will be understood better


----------



## woody337

gottalovepluto said:


> Right. But no one sees COVID-19 going away for a year or more...


sadly it may be here for a while


----------



## OnceUponATime15

jerry557 said:


> Another bad analogy. Characters take regular breaks where they go and take the tops off. Especially in the summer. You are asking guests to go through a theme park for 6-8-10 hours straight with a mask on that will be full of sweat in 95 degree heat in no time.



It’s a mask.. not a suit of armor.. If it is truly a deal breaker & you know ahead of time it will be required... well 

As far as breaks go.. grab a glass of something cold - remove the mask and slowly enjoy - there’s your break.   If they are selling food and drinks - they expect that the mask will have to come off sooner or later...


----------



## yankeesfan123

gottalovepluto said:


> Right. But no one sees COVID-19 going away for a year or more...


For me, it’s much more important to ride in dumbo.


----------



## UOAP

gottalovepluto said:


> Your quote I was responding to "I hope they empower the CMs to keep the masses under better control"
> 
> -if CM doesn't yell at a big crowd no one will hear them #science
> -if a mass of people has decided to do one thing, it does not matter what CMs say THAT is the issue at hand
> 
> "No one needs to yell. Let's keep this conversation civil as well"
> -lol have you ever said that to someone? had it said to you? how well did that go?
> -everyday on a Disney trip at some point I will hear someone yelling at a CM "I paid X thousands of dollars to be here! I deserve X" Like that's not going to exponentially increase when everyone is paying full price for partial Disney experience?
> 
> Everyone wants CMs "empowered" to force guests to follow rules. I want to know what *exactly *this means. I see no other explanation than "the CM has the power to have the guest removed from the park" but I'm open to other ways they can be empowered. I see no other power they can wield honestly. You are talking "keep the masses under better control". A CM cannot remove a mass of people from anywhere so what are they now empowered to do?


Well what happens when guests don't sit down on a roller coaster? Do the CMs just shrug and say nothing? Of course not. So they ARE empowered when safety is at risk. If Disney previously allowed guests to bully CMs in other contexts, then that is a major flaw in Disney policy which they would need to fix if they want to open safely. Which was my point. Obviously.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Bags will obviously be checked, welcome to 2020. The debate is how.


I would be much more afraid of bags not being checked than the virus.


----------



## charmed59

Maybe they are waiting until people here get used to masks, so Disney doesn’t have to be their first rodeo.  First time I wore a mask into a store I was “this is just too weird”.  Yesterday I noticed halfway home I forgot to take it off.  I had gotten that used to it.  After all, people got used to wearing pants and shoes.


----------



## ScubaCat

xuxa777 said:


> Won't go away, but the threat level for the overwhelming majority of people will be understood better


Right, it's a "better safe than sorry" and "can't hurt" situation right now.  Nobody can be completely sure but there seems to be some evidence it helps.  If I can prevent spreading something to someone else more vulnerable by wearing a paper mask for a little while, so be it.  Not sure if I'll be able to handle that in Florida summer heat, though, but that's a decision I'll have to make at the appropriate time.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


Then those guests can be ejected from the park for fighting. Which will most certainly be better optics than Disney letting guests endanger the rest of the country by refusing to follow basic safety rules.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> I would be much more afraid of bags not being checked than the virus.


concur. But it doesn't take much to check them better. Glean gloves, sticks mainly for checking and pony up for Xray machines when they can get them manufactured...


----------



## gottalovepluto

charmed59 said:


> Maybe they are waiting until people here get used to masks, so Disney doesn’t have to be their first rodeo.  First time I wore a mask into a store I was “this is just too weird”.  Yesterday I noticed halfway home I forgot to take it off.  I had gotten that used to it.  After all, people got used to wearing pants and shoes.


Since they're committed to it I think waiting it out is wisest. Wait it out until people are used to it or it's not 90 degrees with 80% humidity. And they still haven't said what to do with your mask in the rain. Not that it rains in FL very often.


----------



## goofystitch

gottalovepluto said:


> I read DVC is only cancelling points reservations one week before the stay...?


Yes, that is how they are cancelling.


----------



## rpb718

Alternate scene from "Casablanca"...

Rick Blaine and Captain Louie Renault are at the airport.

A car drives up and police exit the vehicle.

Rick stares at Louie as one of the policemen asks Captain Louie Renault for instructions.

Louie says: "The mask debate is still going on... round up the usual suspects."


----------



## woody337

ScubaCat said:


> Right, it's a "better safe than sorry" and "can't hurt" situation right now.  Nobody can be completely sure but there seems to be some evidence it helps.  If I can prevent spreading something to someone else more vulnerable by wearing a paper mask for a little while, so be it.  Not sure if I'll be able to handle that in Florida summer heat, though, but that's a decision I'll have to make at the appropriate time.


Like someone said earlier. Chapek addressed the masks with the summer heat, They might be inclined to push the opening to the fall


----------



## Lumpy1106

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


First rule of Toon Town Fight Club...


----------



## yulilin3

UOAP said:


> Well what happens when guests don't sit down on a roller coaster? Do the CMs just shrug and say nothing? Of course not. So they ARE empowered when safety is at risk. If Disney previously allowed guests to bully CMs in other contexts, then that is a major flaw in Disney policy which they would need to fix if they want to open safely. Which was my point. Obviously.


I know you are dead set on this point but your example is different than enforcing mask wearing and social distancing
If a guest is sitting down to ride an attraction a) they have been in line for an xx amount of time b) want to ride this ride. IF they decide they don't want to use the safety belt/lapbar/restraint the entire ride has to stop. Socially this person will feel the pressure to buckle up or leave. This scenario has happened but is very, very rare
Obvious pregnant person goes to ride an attraction that is clearly marked as not suitable for women who are pregnant, CM cannot ask this person not to ride, they (CM) are told that the warning sign is there and it's at the risk of the pregnant lady. She's not endangering anyone else but herself.
The mask/social distancing will be see as scenario 2, endangering yourself more than endangering others, unfortunately. IF Disney decides to impose the rule it'll be up to Disney security and OC Sheriff to have the final word.
Unfortunately is the way it is and CM already know that if masks are going to be mandatory they have to buckle up for the complaints and the fights, they go into work every day thinking, who is going to yell at me today? it's sad, but that is the mentality of the front of the line CM because people have become extremely entitled


----------



## rpb718

woody337 said:


> Like someone said earlier. Chapek addressed the masks with the summer heat, They might be inclined to push the opening to the fall



If I remember correctly, there was not much lack of heat last October.


----------



## courtney1188

UOAP said:


> Well what happens when guests don't sit down on a roller coaster? Do the CMs just shrug and say nothing? Of course not. So they ARE empowered when safety is at risk. If Disney previously allowed guests to bully CMs in other contexts, then that is a major flaw in Disney policy which they would need to fix if they want to open safely. Which was my point. Obviously.



Really not a fair comparison. Following roller coaster safety rules is a social norm in the US. Wearing masks is not. Doubt anyone has ever shot and killed someone over being told to sit down on a roller coaster.


----------



## UOAP

yulilin3 said:


> I know you are dead set on this point but your example is different than enforcing mask wearing and social distancing
> If a guest is sitting down to ride an attraction a) they have been in line for an xx amount of time b) want to ride this ride. IF they decide they don't want to use the safety belt/lapbar/restraint the entire ride has to stop. Socially this person will feel the pressure to buckle up or leave. This scenario has happened but is very, very rare
> Obvious pregnant person goes to ride an attraction that is clearly marked as not suitable for women who are pregnant, CM cannot ask this person not to ride, they (CM) are told that the warning sign is there and it's at the risk of the pregnant lady. She's not endangering anyone else but herself.
> The mask/social distancing will be see as scenario 2, endangering yourself more than endangering others, unfortunately. IF Disney decides to impose the rule it'll be up to Disney security and OC Sheriff to have the final word.


I think if Disney decides they won't enforce the rule, that will keep a lot of other guests away. Thousands of pictures of maskless guests is a terrible look for Disney. The masks are not to protect the wearer, they are to protect the public from the wearer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

courtney1188 said:


> Really not a fair comparison. Following roller coaster safety rules is a social norm in the US. Wearing masks is not. Doubt anyone has ever shot and killed someone over being told to sit down on a roller coaster.


At least physical altercations inside a Disney park will be limited to a punch or two    ...geez, that makes Disney sound safer than the outside world!


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Obvious pregnant person goes to ride an attraction that is clearly marked as not suitable for women who are pregnant, CM cannot ask this person not to ride, they (CM) are told that the warning sign is there and it's at the risk of the pregnant lady. *She's not endangering anyone else but herself.*



Well, maybe at least one other...


----------



## yulilin3

UOAP said:


> I think if Disney decides they won't enforce the rule, that will keep a lot of other guests away. Thousands of pictures of maskless guests is a terrible look for Disney. The masks are not to protect the wearer, they are to protect the public from the wearer.


if you take a look at the survey on the mask thread you can see that it's pretty 50/50 right now, like I've said many times, Disney is in a lose/lose situation, whatever they do, someone will be upset about the decision.


----------



## JaNelson38

mshanson3121 said:


> If he refuses to give a time, and he's stating masks are likely to be required while acknowledging they'll be trying during the summer, I almost think that points more to a fall opening.



Mask policy is not going to keep WDW closed until the fall.

As I've said a bunch of times, Disney is not going to keep losing $20-30 million per day for some indefinite period of time.  Universal won't stay closed.  Neither will SeaWorld.  Neither will the state of Florida or the city of Orlando, as they need tourism to start back up just to be able to survive economically.  With DS now phasing opening on 5/20, it suggests to me WDW will be open at some point in June, whether its a "soft" opening or a phased-in opening of some sort, or a full-blown opening.  People need to be coming to the realization that WDW will be reopening.  Soon.

The bottom line is people are simply going to have to decide for themselves whether to come or not once the policies are put in place, whatever those policies end up being.  I think the one thing Disney is torn on right now regarding the masks for guests in the US is that they know it will affect their bottom line negatively....it will be a deal breaker for many folks.  It just will.  And from a CM standpoint...imagine being a CM and having your job be on a daily basis to walk around and tell people ON VACATION to put their masks on if they are made mandatory.  Yeesh.  Not only that, but from swimming to eating to many attractions, wearing masks are simply not possible.  You can't compare people wearing masks in Asia - where they are more commonplace in daily life - to wearing masks in this country.  One of the biggest reasons WDW sent that survey out about what people will accept and not accept is so they can figure out how FEW restrictions they can have while still maintaining the balance between health and people having a good time on their vacation, all the while being able to take in a good amount of revenue.  They're finding out what the true deal-breakers are for people.  I believe masks will be one of the more polarizing answers, and the biggest deal-breakers amongst many people, especially families with young kids.

One thing they may try is having masks mandatory for theatre-style attractions where you may be sitting close to someone.  Masks may be required for Disney transport.  Some retailers may require masks to visit shops at DS.  Masks will almost certainly be mandatory for employees.  But I still find it next to impossible to make it mandatory for guests to wear masks in the parks.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> This will most likely happen, it will take longer for the mask police to fade away though


This will most likely not happen.


----------



## Jroceagles

rpb718 said:


> If I remember correctly, there was not much lack of heat last October.


yes I have been there in October to February and many days in the 95 range.


----------



## ScubaCat

woody337 said:


> Like someone said earlier. Chapek addressed the masks with the summer heat, They might be inclined to push the opening to the fall


Right, but problem is Summer lasts approximately 355½ days a year in Florida, so that doesn't leave much wiggle room.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Won't go away, but the threat level for the overwhelming majority of people will be understood better


So it will suddenly become no longer dangerous/as contagious just around the time wdw wants to open?


----------



## KayMichigan

So what are they going to do when people are riding the roller coasters and the masks fly off and land on the tracks? Nobody's even going to see that until the next train comes along and by then it's too late. They're not going to want masks getting tangled in the wheels.

Not to mention all the masks they'll be fishing out of the water rides from little kids taking them off and throwing them into the water or onto the tracks of rides like Haunted Mansion. Remember last year when HM shut down for three days and they said it was because they found a hat from a Woody doll lodged in one of the wheels of the Doom Buggies that jammed up the whole works? That'll be happening a lot when little kids have to wear masks they don't want to wear.


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> I think if Disney decides they won't enforce the rule, that will keep a lot of other guests away. Thousands of pictures of maskless guests is a terrible look for Disney. The masks are not to protect the wearer, they are to protect the public from the wearer.


 Guess you haven't been in Home Depot or Lowe's lately, lack of masks haven't slowed them down one bit.


----------



## UOAP

courtney1188 said:


> Really not a fair comparison. Following roller coaster safety rules is a social norm in the US. Wearing masks is not. Doubt anyone has ever shot and killed someone over being told to sit down on a roller coaster.


It's the norm for now as businesses reopen. That's the point. Countries relaxing distancing are having additional spikes. If Disney wants to open any time soon, they will have to have safety measures in place and they will have to actually enforce them or they could end up being forced to close for much longer. 
As for that shooting, someone was shot in a movie theater for not turning off his phone about a year ago, so formulating public health policy out of fear of random murderers is really not sensible.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> So it will suddenly become no longer dangerous/as contagious just around the time wdw wants to open?


 Exactly


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> I know you are dead set on this point but your example is different than enforcing mask wearing and social distancing
> If a guest is sitting down to ride an attraction a) they have been in line for an xx amount of time b) want to ride this ride. IF they decide they don't want to use the safety belt/lapbar/restraint the entire ride has to stop. Socially this person will feel the pressure to buckle up or leave. This scenario has happened but is very, very rare
> Obvious pregnant person goes to ride an attraction that is clearly marked as not suitable for women who are pregnant, CM cannot ask this person not to ride, they (CM) are told that the warning sign is there and it's at the risk of the pregnant lady. She's not endangering anyone else but herself.
> The mask/social distancing will be see as scenario 2, endangering yourself more than endangering others, unfortunately. IF Disney decides to impose the rule it'll be up to Disney security and OC Sheriff to have the final word.
> Unfortunately is the way it is and CM already know that if masks are going to be mandatory they have to buckle up for the complaints and the fights, they go into work every day thinking, who is going to yell at me today? it's sad, but that is the mentality of the front of the line CM because people have become extremely entitled



If masks are required I don't see them saying things to people just walking around but I do see them enforcing it when you go to enter a queue, restaurant, store, etc.  Becuase at that place it is easier to have a CM outside who denies entry to people not complying.  That is a lot easier to do then trying to police people on main street.


----------



## JaNelson38

UOAP said:


> I think if Disney decides they won't enforce the rule, that will keep a lot of other guests away. Thousands of pictures of maskless guests is a terrible look for Disney. The masks are not to protect the wearer, they are to protect the public from the wearer.



Why is it a terrible look?  Hundreds of people stroll their local Wal-Mart and grocery store on a daily basis without them, and nobody really cares.  I shopped yesterday and I would venture to say 7 out of 10 customers didn't wear a mask, and the great majority that did have masks on were older folks who are the type of people who need to take precautions anyway.

Gotta remember that other than the indoor attractions and the eating places, WDW is pretty much an all-outdoor experience.  You're not breathing recycled air.  You're usually not right next to someone you don't know for an extended period of time.  The people that would be "outraged" at folks at WDW walking around without masks probably wouldn't visit WDW anyway.


----------



## UOAP

yulilin3 said:


> if you take a look at the survey on the mask thread you can see that it's pretty 50/50 right now, like I've said many times, Disney is in a lose/lose situation, whatever they do, someone will be upset about the decision.


True. However, if a COVID cluster comes from Disney and Disney knowingly didn't enforce safety rules, they are in a much worse situation than upsetting people who didn't want to wear a mask.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> Yeah that's the typical spiel to guilt everyone into compliance.


It's also the science behind a basic cloth or paper mask.


----------



## Sandiz08

I think Disney will take some precautions but I believe they won’t go full out as many stores are just not requiring masks.


----------



## WallEFan00

yulilin3 said:


> if you take a look at the survey on the mask thread you can see that it's pretty 50/50 right now, like I've said many times, Disney is in a lose/lose situation, whatever they do, someone will be upset about the decision.


Right. Where I live, masks were suggested not required for the first 6 weeks of quarantine. During that time, there was a fair amount of people choosing to wear masks but no one argued over them. After 6 weeks of non-mandated masks, our Governor decided that they were mandatory in stores with the exception of people who could not medically tolerate it. Now, in stores people are about 80% wearing masks but the ones who are not are being confronted, called names, and harassed. You do not know why someone is not wearing a mask. It may be defiance but it also might be none of your business. The mandate has turned many people into mask vigilantes. People may have a legal exemption from wearing a mask and you have no right to ask about their personal medical history.


----------



## UOAP

xuxa777 said:


> Guess you haven't been in Home Depot or Lowe's lately, lack of masks haven't slowed them down one bit.


People don't have to go to Disney to fix their dishwasher or whatever. A trip to Disney is superfluous, which is exactly why Disney cannot afford to host a COVID cluster.


----------



## ScubaCat

KayMichigan said:


> So what are they going to do when people are riding the roller coasters and the masks fly off and land on the tracks? Nobody's even going to see that until the next train comes along and by then it's too late. They're not going to want masks getting tangled in the wheels.



They'll have to update the big thunder warning.  "If you're wearin' masks... BEST HANG ON TO 'EM!"


----------



## UOAP

KayMichigan said:


> So what are they going to do when people are riding the roller coasters and the masks fly off and land on the tracks? Nobody's even going to see that until the next train comes along and by then it's too late. They're not going to want masks getting tangled in the wheels.
> 
> Not to mention all the masks they'll be fishing out of the water rides from little kids taking them off and throwing them into the water or onto the tracks of rides like Haunted Mansion. Remember last year when HM shut down for three days and they said it was because they found a hat from a Woody doll lodged in one of the wheels of the Doom Buggies that jammed up the whole works? That'll be happening a lot when little kids have to wear masks they don't want to wear.


None of the problems you list go away with masks being recommended and not required.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ScubaCat said:


> Right, but problem is Summer lasts approximately 355½ days a year in Florida, so that doesn't leave much wiggle room.


*recalls almost fainting in Epcot in early Nov a few years back*

...You sir/m'am are correct!


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Since they're committed to it I think waiting it out is wisest. Wait it out until people are used to it or it's not 90 degrees with 80% humidity. And they still haven't said what to do with your mask in the rain. Not that it rains in FL very often.


So then Nov or late Oct. lol! B/c our trip in early Oct last yr was just as hot as our July trip.


----------



## jerry557

xuxa777 said:


> Won't go away, but the threat level for the overwhelming majority of people will be understood better



We are going to be getting to a point of "COVID-fatigue" pretty soon. It's just like how a population eventually gets war fatigued. We can't remain on this type of footing indefinitely without long-term consequences. The mental health impact is being vastly underestimated. I read a report from Australia recently that they are already seeing a spike in suicides. We got so many people now unemployed in the US and losing their businesses. And now you got the "new normal" with all these new restrictions with masks and social distancing with no end in sight. There is going to be a spike of anxiety and depression cases and some people aren't going to do well handling that.


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> People don't have to go to Disney to fix their dishwasher or whatever. A trip to Disney is superfluous, which is exactly why Disney cannot afford to host a COVID cluster.



Venture to say their are a lot of people there not for essential reasons, picking out flowers to plant is just as superfluous. If Disney was such a risk to host to a cluster of Covid like you are suggesting they already would have had one


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> Like someone said earlier. Chapek addressed the masks with the summer heat, They might be inclined to push the opening to the fall


Idk I feel like that means they will try to open in summer b/c they’re acknowledging wearing them in the heat will be a challenge. Why even bring that point up if they were looking at fall.


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> We are going to be getting to a point of "COVID-fatigue" pretty soon. It's just like how a population eventually gets war fatigued. We can't remain on this type of footing indefinitely without long-term consequences. The mental health impact is being vastly underestimated. I read a report from Australia recently that they are already seeing a spike in suicides. We got so many people now unemployed in the US and losing their businesses. And now you got the "new normal" with all these new restrictions with masks and social distancing with no end in sight. There is going to be a spike of anxiety and depression cases and some people aren't going to do well handling that.


Add into the "Covid-fatigue" the more new info that the virus is not as deadly outside of the elderly and high risk. Disney will not have be as stringent


----------



## rpb718

ScubaCat said:


> They'll have to update the big thunder warning.  "If you're wearin' masks... BEST HANG ON TO 'EM!"



Why does this keep coming up?  I see people with glasses on all the time and those stay on.  They have things that loop behind the head for glasses and masks.


----------



## jerry557

UOAP said:


> People don't have to go to Disney to fix their dishwasher or whatever. A trip to Disney is superfluous, which is exactly why Disney cannot afford to host a COVID cluster.



Then they shouldn't re-open at all if it is that unsafe.


----------



## rpb718

xuxa777 said:


> Add into the "Covid-fatigue" the more new info that the virus is not as deadly outside of the elderly and high risk. Disney will not have be as stringent



"Welcome to Disney, a family-friendly destination - but leave the grandparents at home"


----------



## JaNelson38

UOAP said:


> People don't have to go to Disney to fix their dishwasher or whatever. A trip to Disney is superfluous, which is exactly why Disney cannot afford to host a COVID cluster.



If you expect nobody to catch COVID while at Disney, they might as well bulldoze the entire place now.  Because it will happen at some point. 

You can't legislate the elimination of disease, whether its COVID or anything else.  Disney is almost certainly looking at regulations from the opposite point of view - they want as few regulations as possible while balancing health as best they can.  Because with each added regulation means another segment of people who won't visit.


----------



## LSUmiss

KayMichigan said:


> So what are they going to do when people are riding the roller coasters and the masks fly off and land on the tracks? Nobody's even going to see that until the next train comes along and by then it's too late. They're not going to want masks getting tangled in the wheels.
> 
> Not to mention all the masks they'll be fishing out of the water rides from little kids taking them off and throwing them into the water or onto the tracks of rides like Haunted Mansion. Remember last year when HM shut down for three days and they said it was because they found a hat from a Woody doll lodged in one of the wheels of the Doom Buggies that jammed up the whole works? That'll be happening a lot when little kids have to wear masks they don't want to wear.


Or on the guests behinds them


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> If he refuses to give a time, and he's stating masks are likely to be required while acknowledging they'll be trying during the summer, I almost think that points more to a fall opening.


I actually think a mention of likely requiring masks would point to an opening sooner rather than later.  People will have to suck it up and deal with it or not go.


----------



## LSUmiss

JaNelson38 said:


> Why is it a terrible look?  Hundreds of people stroll their local Wal-Mart and grocery store on a daily basis without them, and nobody really cares.  I shopped yesterday and I would venture to say 7 out of 10 customers didn't wear a mask, and the great majority that did have masks on were older folks who are the type of people who need to take precautions anyway.
> 
> Gotta remember that other than the indoor attractions and the eating places, WDW is pretty much an all-outdoor experience.  You're not breathing recycled air.  You're usually not right next to someone you don't know for an extended period of time.  The people that would be "outraged" at folks at WDW walking around without masks probably wouldn't visit WDW anyway.


Right especially if ppl are socially distanced for the most part. That will help much more.


----------



## MrsBooch

Do you guys think a time limit will ever be enforced? Like you can be in one park no more than 4 hours then you have to go? I wouldn't mind wearing a mask if I knew I was only going to have to wear it for 2 hours, or 4 hours...
I said it out loud and it sounds like a terrible suggestion buuuut I've seen worse....


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Venture to say their are a lot of people there not for essential reasons, picking out flowers to plant is just as superfluous. If Disney was such a risk to host to a cluster of Covid like you are suggesting they already would have had one


And whichever thread it was which had numerous people posting "we got back in x and I think I had it" perhaps suggests they did already have one.

Fact is, pre lock down testing was almost non existent. So, no one knows if they really had it back then or not.


----------



## UOAP

JaNelson38 said:


> Why is it a terrible look?  Hundreds of people stroll their local Wal-Mart and grocery store on a daily basis without them, and nobody really cares.  I shopped yesterday and I would venture to say 7 out of 10 customers didn't wear a mask, and the great majority that did have masks on were older folks who are the type of people who need to take precautions anyway.
> 
> Gotta remember that other than the indoor attractions and the eating places, WDW is pretty much an all-outdoor experience.  You're not breathing recycled air.  You're usually not right next to someone you don't know for an extended period of time.  The people that would be "outraged" at folks at WDW walking around without masks probably wouldn't visit WDW anyway.


They don't need to visit WDW to get COVID from someone who went to WDW. That's the point. If Disney became a cluster source, it would endanger a lot of people who are just trying to go about their lives without extraneous risk. And that could prevent smooth reopening of other businesses. That is why DIsney has to be careful. Imagine if they were the reason some meat packing company couldn't reopen. There is going to be more effective contact tracing moving forward vs the initial peak.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Is a phrase that should be in no ones vocabulary at this point
> 
> I'll chime in with an obligatory "it's not the norm where I'm at"... Business where I am either require it (only Costco and one grocer), don't care (most all, at the peak 50% of guests were mask wearing, seems to have dropped to 20% when I go out now) or "request but don't require" (Mom and pop shops, they say most guests are wearing but some don't and they don't hassle those)



Guess it depends.  i went to the grocery store this morning and I only say one person wiithout a mask on and it's not mandatory.


----------



## UOAP

xuxa777 said:


> If Disney was such a risk to host to a cluster of Covid like you are suggesting they already would have had one


That simply isn't true from an epidemiological standpoint. New clusters can happen anywhere.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I think our Mod is gonna get busy this morning folks... let's depart from the covid-sceince talk eh?

I'm also going to remind myself I've said my mask piece 500 million times and really need something else to obsess about... anyone want to chime in on The Not So Great Glove Debate?


----------



## Raggou

orangetree said:


> Yeah, it seems like they're aware that cast member schedules get leaked typically (understandable, as there are so many thousands of employees), but to try to mitigate it, they wait until there's official announcements, which wouldn't happen on a Sunday.
> 
> I'm thinking we'll hear something in the next couple of days from Disney about dates and plans, then cast member schedules will go out.



Just checking in... No Update on Cast Member Schedules right?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Guess it depends.  i went to the grocery store this morning and I only say one person wiithout a mask on and it's not mandatory.


Yep. It _entirely _depends on where you live.


----------



## courtney1188

gottalovepluto said:


> I think our Mod is gonna get busy this morning folks... let's depart from the covid-sceince talk eh?
> 
> I'm also going to remind myself I've said my mask piece 500 million times and really need something else to obsess about... anyone want to chime in on The Not So Great Glove Debate?


There is one ride in particular where I can see gloves possibly being required, and that’s FOP.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Raggou said:


> Just checking in... No Update on Cast Member Schedules right?


No, we're on watch for Tues/Wed on that one...


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> And whichever thread it was which had numerous people posting "we got back in x and I think I had it" perhaps suggests they did already have one.



I take those with a grain of salt. I've seen long threads on facebook, etc of "I'm sure I got it in Jan/Feb" when it reality if that many people had it then we'd have seen it more in hospital numbers. I think it is more people want to believe they already had it so they don't have to worry which is the same as the whole "I'm not old so I have nothing to worry about". We all want to believe we specifically don't have to worry and it's only other people and that is just human nature. 

But point is I think a lot of the I had covid in Jan/Feb type people more likely just got the flu which was pretty bad this year.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> Then they shouldn't re-open at all if it is that unsafe.


I think if they look like they have done everything they could from a safety standpoint, then they can. If they take it half-seriously, and let guests thwart the rules, etc. then maybe they shouldn't. From a reputation standpoint that makes a big difference.


----------



## JaNelson38

UOAP said:


> They don't need to visit WDW to get COVID from someone who went to WDW. That's the point. If Disney became a cluster source, it would endanger a lot of people who are just trying to go about their lives without extraneous risk. And that could prevent smooth reopening of other businesses. That is why DIsney has to be careful. Imagine if they were the reason some meat packing company couldn't reopen. There is going to be more effective contact tracing moving forward vs the initial peak.



"You stay at home until I feel safe coming out", which is basically what you are saying here, is an unsustainable way of life.  And completely unfair to your fellow person - you're trying to control someone else's life by shaming them in the personal choices THEY made that have nothing to do with you.  There's risk in every phase of life, and none of it has to do with WDW.

Its "extraneously risky" to go faster than 5 MPH on the highway.  But is that the speed limit?  Of course not.  And we dont shut down our nations highways and freeways because of the thousands of accidents that happen on a daily basis - many of which are preventable, by the way.

People need to accept the reality that this illness is going to be around.  Its going to be passed around.  It can't be avoided.  And if you get it, you have a 99% chance of being just fine.  This idea that we have to shut down, cancel, postpone, EVERYTHING IN LIFE because of the risk that just _one person_ out there might have this and might pass it along is, quite frankly, a joke.  This virus is a part of life now.  We need to learn to live with it.  Not keep trying to avoid it.


----------



## andyman8

For the time being, we have our answer. Chapek said masks will be required for guests and employees. Whether you like it or not, that seems to be the company's current position. Ultimately, if you don't want to wear one, then maybe this year may be the year to try another destination for vacation or do a staycation. Arguments about the feasibility and enforceability seem moot at the moment. Whether it be pool hopping, refillable mugs, or other Disney "controversies," the general consensus on these Boards is to follow Disney's stated rules (discussing how to break them is actually prohibited in The DIS's guidelines) and usually Disney finds a way to enforce these rules. I'm not going to apply a different standard to face masks.

Also, I will keep reiterating this: the moderators and owners of this Board have made it clear that this forum (and this specific thread) is not the place to have a debate regarding larger reopenings nationwide. I've been asking myself before I post: does this really pertain to WDW/Disney directly or am I really having a larger argument?


----------



## Kadorto

UOAP said:


> I think if Disney decides they won't enforce the rule, that will keep a lot of other guests away. Thousands of pictures of maskless guests is a terrible look for Disney. The masks are not to protect the wearer, they are to protect the public from the wearer.


The opposite could be said as well..


----------



## UOAP

gottalovepluto said:


> I think our Mod is gonna get busy this morning folks... let's depart from the covid-sceince talk eh?
> 
> I'm also going to remind myself I've said my mask piece 500 million times and really need something else to obsess about... anyone want to chime in on The Not So Great Glove Debate?


Is there a Disboards rule against science? I had no idea.


----------



## Krandor

UOAP said:


> I think if they look like they have done everything they could from a safety standpoint, then they can. If they take it half-seriously, and let guests thwart the rules, etc. then maybe they shouldn't. From a reputation standpoint that makes a big difference.



Agreed.  disney cannot make the risk zero but as long as they have done all they reasonable can then they should be good.  The problem with WDW is it is so large with so many areas and each one is going to be slightly different then another based on the layout of that specific resort/restaurant/shop.  That leads to a lot of work which points again that a phased approach may work best.  Get these specific parks, resorts, resttaurants all marked and modified and open those while now working on marking/modying another group of locations vs trying to have everything ready to go before you open.


----------



## Krandor

UOAP said:


> Is there a Disboards rule against science? I had no idea.



This thread is about disney operational updates.  Discussion of covid science is off topic since it does not relate to what disney is going to do.


----------



## rteetz

UOAP said:


> Is there a Disboards rule against science? I had no idea.


No but, there are guidelines to stay on topic in this thread. This thread is for theme park operations news and discussions not discussing the virus itself.


----------



## UOAP

JaNelson38 said:


> "You stay at home until I feel safe coming out", which is basically what you are saying here, is an unsustainable way of life.  And completely unfair to your fellow person - you're trying to control someone else's life by shaming them in the personal choices THEY made that have nothing to do with you.  There's risk in every phase of life, and none of it has to do with WDW.
> 
> Its "extraneously risky" to go faster than 5 MPH on the highway.  But is that the speed limit?  Of course not.  And we dont shut down our nations highways and freeways because of the thousands of accidents that happen on a daily basis - many of which are preventable, by the way.
> 
> People need to accept the reality that this illness is going to be around.  Its going to be passed around.  It can't be avoided.  And if you get it, you have a 99% chance of being just fine.  This idea that we have to shut down, cancel, postpone, EVERYTHING IN LIFE because of the risk that just one person out there might have this and might pass it along is, quite frankly, a joke.  This virus is a part of life now.  We need to learn to live with it.  Not keep trying to avoid it.


No one is stopping you from going out. We are discussing safety regulations that Disney is likely to have in place, which includes masks, frequent hand sanitizing, etc. These would be put in place so you CAN leave your house and help prevent the vulnerable from becoming ill. Let's try to avoid hyperbole.


----------



## wdwlver

andyman8 said:


> For the time being, we have our answer. Chapek said masks will be required for guests and employees. Whether you like it or not, that seems to be the company's current position. Ultimately, if you don't want to wear one, then maybe this year may be the year to try another destination for vacation or do a staycation. Arguments about the feasibility and enforceability seem moot at the moment. Whether it be pool hopping, refillable mugs, or other Disney "controversies," the general consensus on these Boards is to follow Disney's stated rules (discussing how to break them is actually prohibited in The DIS's guidelines) and usually Disney finds a way to enforce these rules. I'm not going to apply a different standard to face masks.
> 
> Also, I will keep reiterating this: the moderators and owners of this Board have made it clear that this forum (and this specific thread) is not the place to have a debate regarding larger reopenings nationwide. I've been asking myself before I post: does this really pertain to WDW/Disney directly or am I really having a larger argument?


Saw that. Well someone will get lucky this summer with availability at BCV as we’ll stay at beach for August instead.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2020/05/11/bob-chapek-cnbc-shanghai-disney-reopening/


----------



## Spaceguy55

Does anybody remember that Magic Bands will be required ?
So for the guests not following the rules when they re-open they will have the ability to keep track of them.
I'm pretty sure there will be mask's required and mask free area's around the parks and resort's when you need some fresh air.


----------



## jknezek

I'm amazed at how every day the same people come here and make the same statements to each other. You folks must have this stuff on cut and paste right? Because it's clear at this point none of you are going to convince the other of anything. I get we are all bored and cranky, but some of you people amaze me with your willingness to do this every day... do you not recognize the usernames, do you simply not care, or is it pathological that you must try and have the last word?


----------



## abnihon

gottalovepluto said:


> He mentioned culturally Asia is used to that and they know the US isn't
> 
> Honestly I think they shouldn't bother to open if they're going to require masks.



I hate to admit it since it means my July trip won’t happen, but I agree with you..
I don’t see the mask thing going well here..


----------



## UOAP

Krandor said:


> This thread is about disney operational updates.  Discussion of covid science is off topic since it does not relate to what disney is going to do.


Science is going to directly inform their operational updates, but ok.  If a claim is made that is scientifically false, that should be deleted, right? Because otherwise I really don't understand the point of the rule.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> For the time being, we have our answer. Chapek said masks will be required for guests and employees. Whether you like it or not, that seems to be the company's current position. Ultimately, if you don't want to wear one, then maybe this year may be the year to try another destination for vacation or do a staycation. Arguments about the feasibility and enforceability seem moot at the moment. Whether it be pool hopping, refillable mugs, or other Disney "controversies," the general consensus on these Boards is to follow Disney's stated rules (discussing how to break them is actually prohibited in The DIS's guidelines) and usually Disney finds a way to enforce these rules. I'm not going to apply a different standard to face masks.
> 
> Also, I will keep reiterating this: the moderators and owners of this Board have made it clear that this forum (and this specific thread) is not the place to have a debate regarding larger reopenings nationwide. I've been asking myself before I post: does this really pertain to WDW/Disney directly or am I really having a larger argument?


Actually he said “likely”


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> Why does this keep coming up?  I see people with glasses on all the time and those stay on.  They have things that loop behind the head for glasses and masks.


I've worn glasses on every roller coaster at Disney World, I've never even felt them start to slip off my face.  It's not like Disney has intense roller coasters anyways.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The writing is on the wall as far as masks are concerned. This is like if Chapek came out and said “the parks will likely open in some fashion in June” and we had debates about if he really meant it or if they’re opening in August.

Until they say otherwise, prepare yourself to wear a mask or don’t go . And the conversation about how to get around it because you don’t like it should be met with just as much hostility as asking how to pool hop or how to use an old mug.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Another bad analogy. Characters take regular breaks where they go and take the tops off. Especially in the summer. You are asking guests to go through a theme park for 6-8-10 hours straight with a mask on that will be full of sweat in 95 degree heat in no time.



There's also no cparison to a full body costume and a small face mask. Face masks are a lot better.


----------



## mshanson3121

JaNelson38 said:


> Mask policy is not going to keep WDW closed until the fall.
> 
> As I've said a bunch of times, Disney is not going to keep losing $20-30 million per day for some indefinite period of time.  Universal won't stay closed.  Neither will SeaWorld.  Neither will the state of Florida or the city of Orlando, as they need tourism to start back up just to be able to survive economically.  With DS now phasing opening on 5/20, it suggests to me WDW will be open at some point in June, whether its a "soft" opening or a phased-in opening of some sort, or a full-blown opening.  People need to be coming to the realization that WDW will be reopening.  Soon.
> 
> The bottom line is people are simply going to have to decide for themselves whether to come or not once the policies are put in place, whatever those policies end up being.  I think the one thing Disney is torn on right now regarding the masks for guests in the US is that they know it will affect their bottom line negatively....it will be a deal breaker for many folks.  It just will.  And from a CM standpoint...imagine being a CM and having your job be on a daily basis to walk around and tell people ON VACATION to put their masks on if they are made mandatory.  Yeesh.  Not only that, but from swimming to eating to many attractions, wearing masks are simply not possible.  You can't compare people wearing masks in Asia - where they are more commonplace in daily life - to wearing masks in this country.  One of the biggest reasons WDW sent that survey out about what people will accept and not accept is so they can figure out how FEW restrictions they can have while still maintaining the balance between health and people having a good time on their vacation, all the while being able to take in a good amount of revenue.  They're finding out what the true deal-breakers are for people.  I believe masks will be one of the more polarizing answers, and the biggest deal-breakers amongst many people, especially families with young kids.
> 
> One thing they may try is having masks mandatory for theatre-style attractions where you may be sitting close to someone.  Masks may be required for Disney transport.  Some retailers may require masks to visit shops at DS.  Masks will almost certainly be mandatory for employees.  But I still find it next to impossible to make it mandatory for guests to wear masks in the parks.



And yet Shanghai didn't open their parks until months after they reopened their DS area....


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So having masks as a requirement at all times is our deal breaker for our July trip. Summers in Orlando with the humidity are nearly unbearable. I always get that Disney heat rash after a few days as it is. I will wear them in indoor areas, transportation, etc. but not while walking around outside away from others. Masks are a cultural norm in Asia. They are definitely new in the US. Also, people in Asia for the most part live healthier lifestyles than the average WDW guest, and are able to wear a mask for extended times without having a possible heat stroke in the FL heat.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> And the conversation about how to get around it because you don’t like it* should be met with just as much hostility* as asking how to pool hop or how to use an old mug.


Advocating Hostility against your fellow DISers is very wrong. That's not what we're about here.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Actually he said “likely”


“Along with social distancing, one of the things we’re likely going to require is masks from both the cast and the guests. And I think the masks for the guests will be something that culturally is different. In Asia as you know, it’s fairly commonplace, even before covid for folks to walk around in public with masks on. That is not the case in the US. So that will be something that will be a little trying I think for some of the guests. Particularly in the hot, humid summers we intend to have”

I'm not here to argue semantics. If you want to hold out hope on that, go ahead. I personally think you'll be disappointed. The wording of this would indicate Disney wants to require masks. This is a substantial escalation from the language we've seen coming out , which has. talked about "exploring the possibilities of certain "personal protective coverings."

P.S. CEOs on these types of interviews generally never make commitments or comment on specifics unless they've come on with a definitive, planned announcement that has been prearranged with the show's producers; they don't want to make unintentional news.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So having masks as a requirement at all times is our deal breaker for our July trip. Summers in Orlando with the humidity are nearly unbearable. I always get that Disney heat rash after a few days as it is. I will wear them in indoor areas, transportation, etc. but not while walking around outside away from others. Masks are a cultural norm in Asia. They are definitely new in the US. Also, people in Asia for the most part live healthier lifestyles than the average WDW guest, and are able to wear a mask for extended times without having a possible heat stroke in the FL heat.


Weather is different in Shanghai than FL, at least Chapek acknowledged that.


----------



## rteetz

UOAP said:


> Science is going to directly inform their operational updates, but ok.  If a claim is made that is scientifically false, that should be deleted, right? Because otherwise I really don't understand the point of the rule.


Any post you believe is in question use the report feature. I have been a bit busy this morning and have not been able to read every post.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Advocating Hostility against your fellow DISers is very wrong. That's not what we're about here.


While I agree, we should remember that any discussion of getting around any Disney rule is just as prohibited here as conversations about politics or religion. To avoid points or more moderator headaches, I would discourage any conversation about bending or circumnavigating Disney's rules, whether it be about masks, mugs, or something else.


----------



## skeeter31

Spaceguy55 said:


> Does anybody remember that Magic Bands will be required ?
> So for the guests not following the rules when they re-open they will have the ability to keep track of them.
> I'm pretty sure there will be mask's required and mask free area's around the parks and resort's when you need some fresh air.


Thats not a for certain. That was a rumor spread by one of the posters claiming to have a high ranking Disney employee as a family member.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Thats not a for certain. That was a rumor spread by one of the posters claiming to have a high ranking Disney employee as a family member.


While true it’s a rumor that does make sense. Magicbands would help minimize contact between cast and guest.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Advocating Hostility against your fellow DISers is very wrong. That's not what we're about here.



Questions and talk of breaking Disney's rules have always been met with hostility around here. Go start a thread about old mugs, pool hopping, lying about a childs age, etc if they are even allowed anymore and see what happens.

Once masks are official, I sure hope our mods nip the talk about "eating all the time, wink wink" or "they can't make you prove a medical issue" in the bud.


----------



## DisneyElite4

DGsAtBLT said:


> The writing is on the wall as far as masks are concerned. This is like if Chapek came out and said “the parks will likely open in some fashion in June” and we had debates about if he really meant it or if they’re opening in August.
> 
> Until they say otherwise, prepare yourself to wear a mask or don’t go . And the conversation about how to get around it because you don’t like it should be met with just as much hostility as asking how to pool hop or how to use an old mug.



I agree, sounds like they will be required. But I think it will be similar to how one of the bloggers mentioned about the first day at SDL - a lot of people were pulling them down, and it doesn’t sound like anything was said to them by CMs. It was also obvious in one video that I watched that not everyone was wearing one, as the city had relaxed mask requirements a few days beforehand. 

Regardless, I think it will be extremely interesting to watch the stories unfold as the parks reopen. I don’t think you will see 100 percent compliance 100 percent of the time. I also don’t think Disney will be kicking people out unless they get hostile.


----------



## UOAP

rteetz said:


> Any post you believe is in question use the report feature. I have been a bit busy this morning and have not been able to read every post.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think we have beat the mask debate into the ground 100 times over... and then some.

Any updates on CM schedules as of this afternoon? Or.... literally anything besides masks?


----------



## Kadorto

Krandor said:


> I take those with a grain of salt. I've seen long threads on facebook, etc of "I'm sure I got it in Jan/Feb" when it reality if that many people had it then we'd have seen it more in hospital numbers. I think it is more people want to believe they already had it so they don't have to worry which is the same as the whole "I'm not old so I have nothing to worry about". We all want to believe we specifically don't have to worry and it's only other people and that is just human nature.
> 
> But point is I think a lot of the I had covid in Jan/Feb type people more likely just got the flu which was pretty bad this year.



Well,,  I was tested for the flu back then and it came back negative.   Been having breathing problems every since and just confirmed with a CT scan that I have some lung scarring.    VO2 max score came in 50% less than a year ago as well.  Trying to get antibody testing now.


----------



## Jroceagles

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think we have beat the mask debate into the ground 100 times over... and then some.
> 
> Any updates on CM schedules as of this afternoon? Or.... literally anything besides masks?


If the CM schedule covers the week DS opens...I guess that would explain the delay?  I know we are all hoping the delay is for the resorts/parks openings.


----------



## jerry557

Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?

Might want to dump that theory....

https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/


----------



## Jrb1979

This thread and the rumors thread has really started to make me lose my interest in taking my 6 month old to Disney next year. The elitist attitude I see is disappointing. 

For some reason a lot of Disney fans are against almost any restrictions other then physical distancing in queues. We are in a new world right now and it's going to awhile to get back to the normal we know. IMO it makes it easier to accept it and get used to it. We all want the parks back.


----------



## Eric Smith

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/


I think you're going to see a jump in bookings whenever major tourist attractions reopen from everyone who had a trip cancelled with the shutdown and then after that surge crowd levels will drop.  There will be a long term impact from the number of people who are out of work.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

(Ryan.. I promise this will be my last contribution to the mask discussion )

In most places requiring masks, the requirement is that masks be worn when social distancing can not be met. If disney is going to go to the effort of marking the ground in queues, for shows, in the castle hub area.. remove tables &/or chairs in restaurants, seat guests in every other row on rides.. or use directional pathways etc. Social distancing should/will be achieved which will leave places in the parks where masks can be removed (safely). Before anyone starts.. it WILL require that all guests do their part knowing the playing field before they go. Give a little - get allot.

#done


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/



Yikes, people! Anyone know if they were offering hefty discounts or if these are regular priced cruises? I don't think it said in that article.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/




Well if zero people booked the past few weeks and 6 did, they would have a 600 percent increase so I take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> This thread and the rumors thread has really started to make me lose my interest in taking my 6 month old to Disney next year. The elitist attitude I see is disappointing.
> 
> For some reason a lot of Disney fans are against almost any restrictions other then physical distancing in queues. We are in a new world right now and it's going to awhile to get back to the normal we know. IMO it makes it easier to accept it and get used to it. We all want the parks back.



I don't think it is elitist and the people who think nothing/little shoulld change annoy me some too but I also understand. Disney for many is an escape from the real world and to have to real world incroach on that illusion is not something many want to see even if they know why it is happening. 

Unfortunatly though Disney hasn't even finish up that weather control machine and they can't start on the virus shield machine until that one is working.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/


Eh. It’s not a popular time to book cruises anyway so a 200% spike on the day they announce $28/day fares to kick off August start up sailings isn’t a surprise to me.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/


This story is taking liberties with numbers. Or rather, that travel agency is.

"Cruise Planners' Carnival bookings shot up 600 percent compared to the previous 3 days before the news. That makes sense, but more interestingly, it's a 200 percent increase over the same time period in 2019 -- when folks traveled without fear of the novel coronavirus." So if normally 50 people a day book a cruise, and the first day the bookings opened 100 people booked a cruise, that doesn't mean that it will be 100 a day from now on. The 100 people may be it for all we know. If 100 people represented 3 months of backlog, that wouldn't be much.


----------



## Spaceguy55

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yikes, people! Anyone know if they were offering hefty discounts or if these are regular priced cruises? I don't think it said in that article.


Maybe they will be mask free cruises...


----------



## Betty Rohrer

JaNelson38 said:


> Why is it a terrible look?  Hundreds of people stroll their local Wal-Mart and grocery store on a daily basis without them, and nobody really cares.  I shopped yesterday and I would venture to say 7 out of 10 customers didn't wear a mask, and the great majority that did have masks on were older folks who are the type of people who need to take precautions anyway.
> 
> Gotta remember that other than the indoor attractions and the eating places, WDW is pretty much an all-outdoor experience.  You're not breathing recycled air.  You're usually not right next to someone you don't know for an extended period of time.  The people that would be "outraged" at folks at WDW walking around without masks probably wouldn't visit WDW anyway.


if you want to go into Walmart in my area you have to be wearing a mask or you are not allowed in. and there are still plenty of people there. same for grocery stores


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Eh. It’s not a popular time to book cruises anyway so a 200% spike on the day they announce $28/day fares to kick off August start up sailings isn’t a surprise to me.


When they first released those cruises, I did the math and figured out that based on how much I spend on rent and food (under normal circumstances), I could easily make a healthy profit by going on one if I rented out my apartment for the week!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

As much as I‘m longing to go back to Disney, if masks are required, I’ll most likely be waiting.  I understand why people are being asked to do it and I’ll comply for things like stores and going places locally. But the constant reminder of wearing a mask and seeing everyone else wearing one while doing something that’s supposed to be a fun vacation is definitely not what I’d consider a magical Disney experience. I hope by later this year or at least by early next year we can start to ease these kinds of things, because it’s not just Disney, but so many aspects of life that just aren’t the same if you’re doing it from behind a mask.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Eh. It’s not a popular time to book cruises anyway so a 200% spike on the day they announce $28/day fares to kick off August start up sailings isn’t a surprise to me.



So they are stupidly cheap? Makes a ton of sense then.


----------



## jerry557

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if zero people booked the past few weeks and 6 did, they would have a 600 percent increase so I take it with a grain of salt



But this also correlates with the fact that Disney Shanghai sold out its tickets within minutes. Sure, there are capacity limits. But it shows there is still heavy demand.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

jerry557 said:


> But this also correlates with the fact that Disney Shanghai sold out its tickets within minutes. Sure, there are capacity limits. But it shows there is still heavy demand.



How many tickets were sold at Shanghai? Did they release a number?


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> How many tickets were sold at Shanghai? Did they release a number?


The only things I've seen is that the government limited them to 30% of capacity which would be 24,000 and SDL opened "well below" that limit.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> “Along with social distancing, one of the things we’re likely going to require is masks from both the cast and the guests. And I think the masks for the guests will be something that culturally is different. In Asia as you know, it’s fairly commonplace, even before covid for folks to walk around in public with masks on. That is not the case in the US. So that will be something that will be a little trying I think for some of the guests. Particularly in the hot, humid summers we intend to have”
> 
> I'm not here to argue semantics. If you want to hold out hope on that, go ahead. I personally think you'll be disappointed. The wording of this would indicate Disney wants to require masks. This is a substantial escalation from the language we've seen coming out , which has. talked about "exploring the possibilities of certain "personal protective coverings."
> 
> P.S. CEOs on these types of interviews generally never make commitments or comment on specifics unless they've come on with a definitive, planned announcement that has been prearranged with the show's producers; they don't want to make unintentional news.


Maybe but they were required for Shanghai too & then suddenly relaxed at the last minute right before opening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> How many tickets were sold at Shanghai? Did they release a number?



Not sure we had an exact number but it had to have been quite low.

Wait times were reported to be unusually low, even with some things running with distancing in place in the vehicles, so I'm not sure selling out really shows much in regards to willingness to travel. If WDW opens to the point that they have 5-15 minute waits and aren't even running at full capacity, the limited spaces would sell out in a flash too.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> How many tickets were sold at Shanghai? Did they release a number?



Chapek mentioned increasing the capacity by 5000 periodically until they reach the government recommendation of 24%.  It sounds like they started very very low.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Chapek mentioned increasing the capacity by 5000 periodically until they reach the government recommendation of 24%.  It sounds like they started very very low.




It had to be really low considering how quickly it "sold out." When I was watching videos I could not believe how empty it looked.


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> Well... you know the theory some have that people will be afraid of the virus, or unemployed, and thus there will be low attendance when Disney reopens?
> 
> Might want to dump that theory....
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/09/carnival-bookings-spike-increase-cruises-resuming-august/


I really do think the reason reservations are cut off for June now is b/c they saw how quickly Shanghai sold out & they needed to cap June reservations if they’re able to open.


----------



## Spaceguy55

We can hope that the reduced capacity will be like an After Hours event..maybe with free Mickey Bars and Popcorn to make up for the ride and show reductions..and no fireworks too.


----------



## KBoopaloo

SaintsManiac said:


> It had to be really low considering how quickly it "sold out." When I was watching videos I could not believe how empty it looked.


Agreed. It looked like people were able to walk on to things like Pirates with almost no wait even with the distancing reducing the ride capacity.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> This thread and the rumors thread has really started to make me lose my interest in taking my 6 month old to Disney next year. The elitist attitude I see is disappointing.
> 
> For some reason a lot of Disney fans are against almost any restrictions other then physical distancing in queues. We are in a new world right now and it's going to awhile to get back to the normal we know. IMO it makes it easier to accept it and get used to it. We all want the parks back.


What makes it elitist? What other restrictions other than masks are ppl against? Ftr, at least Social distancing is agreed upon b/c it will be the most effective anyway.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Has there been any talk about Swan and Dolphin? I know there was speculation what feels like ages ago that they would open their resorts before Disney resorts. What about their restaurants opening back up before Disney owned too?


----------



## ghtx

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if zero people booked the past few weeks and 6 did, they would have a 600 percent increase so I take it with a grain of salt


LOL actually that would be an infinity percent increase!


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Has there been any talk about Swan and Dolphin? I know there was speculation what feels like ages ago that they would open their resorts before Disney resorts. What about their restaurants opening back up before Disney owned too?


Last I checked their website indicated they are closed through May 19 but you could not actually find any available rooms until June 2 or beyond. That was sometime last week.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Betty Rohrer said:


> if you want to go into Walmart in my area you have to be wearing a mask or you are not allowed in. and there are still plenty of people there. same for grocery stores


Not sure how you compare a short trip to a supermarket because you need food with spending thousands of dollars on a vacation and being forced to wear a mask in 90 degree weather, I have no problem wearing a mask for 30 min in a food store but if masks are still required in Nov in Disney then I will cancel my trip. I am not spending $7500 dollars to be miserable.


----------



## Tink10

DGsAtBLT said:


> Has there been any talk about Swan and Dolphin? I know there was speculation what feels like ages ago that they would open their resorts before Disney resorts. What about their restaurants opening back up before Disney owned too?



I have a reservation at the Dolphin for May 29th in case my SSR gets cancelled. Don’t know about the restaurants.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> It's amusing, but they take very frequent breaks and rotate in and out.


Aren't their costumes also air-conditioned?


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Dsny4fun said:


> Not sure how you compare a short trip to a supermarket because you need food with spending thousands of dollars on a vacation and being forced to wear a mask in 90 degree weather, I have no problem wearing a mask for 30 min in a food store but if masks are still required in Nov in Disney then I will cancel my trip. I am not spending $7500 dollars to be miserable.


was responding to someone who was saying Walmart was not enforcing wearing masks. not a vacation


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Searc said:


> Aren't their costumes also air-conditioned?



I don't think so. My info is years old at this point and I don't even remember where it came from, KTTK tour maybe? I think at that point the beast had some sort of cooling system but everyone else was just hot.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> Has there been any talk about Swan and Dolphin? I know there was speculation what feels like ages ago that they would open their resorts before Disney resorts. What about their restaurants opening back up before Disney owned too?



I am able to make a reservation at either hotel for the Memorial Day weekend


----------



## KBoopaloo

Not specifically Disney related but Gaylord Palms seems to be looking at a mid to late June reopening.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Cramden said:


> Then shame on your local Home Depot if they're not enforcing the rules. I was in a Home Depot twice this weekend. The sign outside clearly stated shoppers had to wear a mask or they weren't permitted in the store. I didn't see 1 person without a mask either time I was in the store.



It is not a rule everywhere.  I am in FL, it is not required in my county and therefore nothing to enforce.


----------



## focusondisney

KayMichigan said:


> So what are they going to do when people are riding the roller coasters and the masks fly off and land on the tracks? Nobody's even going to see that until the next train comes along and by then it's too late. They're not going to want masks getting tangled in the wheels.
> 
> Not to mention all the masks they'll be fishing out of the water rides from little kids taking them off and throwing them into the water or onto the tracks of rides like Haunted Mansion. Remember last year when HM shut down for three days and they said it was because they found a hat from a Woody doll lodged in one of the wheels of the Doom Buggies that jammed up the whole works? That'll be happening a lot when little kids have to wear masks they don't want to wear.



I don’t buy either of those excuses. Masks have been worn in the parks in Asia for years. I don’t remember reading lots of reports about issues there.

As far as little kids.... that’s about the parent.  You pay attention & control your child.  Something a lot of parents don’t want to do now of course. Much easier to make excuses than be in control of the child. I have a 2 year old niece who has even been wearing her mask at home. They’re not taking her anywhere, but masks are mandatory in NY, so they’re getting her used to it before they start going out again.  She sees her parents wear theirs to go to work & grandma has one she puts on sometimes with her too.  Kids are adaptable & take their cues from the adults with them.


----------



## yulilin3

Raggou said:


> Just checking in... No Update on Cast Member Schedules right?


No


----------



## Cramden

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> It is not a rule everywhere.  I am in FL, it is not required in my county and therefore nothing to enforce.


.
Yup I am aware of that.

The person I was replying to made it seem people where he/she lived were ignoring the rules to wear a mask thus insinuating the same will happen at Disney. My reply was to show that where I live and a rule is in place people are following that rule.


----------



## cakebaker

Spaceguy55 said:


> We can hope that the reduced capacity will be like an After Hours event..maybe with free Mickey Bars and Popcorn to make up for the ride and show reductions..and no fireworks too.


 Yeah, Mickey bars and popcorn are not a good exchange for rides. I see no reason a vast majority of rides can’t be open. If they cut all you mentioned, ours will be a very short trip just to get our stay at the Riviera for a couple of days. I’m hoping by going slower, they’ll be more fully open once they do open. I can’t imagine many guests are going to pay to be onsite, especially the deluxe resorts, to see that many cuts.


----------



## LSUmiss

focusondisney said:


> I don’t buy either of those excuses. Masks have been worn in the parks in Asia for years. I don’t remember reading lots of reports about issues there.
> 
> As far as little kids.... that’s about the parent.  You pay attention & control your child.  Something a lot of parents don’t want to do now of course. Much easier to make excuses than be in control of the child. I have a 2 year old niece who has even been wearing her mask at home. They’re not taking her anywhere, but masks are mandatory in NY, so they’re getting her used to it before they start going out again.  She sees her parents wear theirs to go to work & grandma has one she puts on sometimes with her too.  Kids are adaptable & take their cues from the adults with them.


Are you a parent?


----------



## focusondisney

LSUmiss said:


> Are you a parent?



 Yes I am. And I come from a large family with lots of kids.  You can control  kids.  Parents have done it for generations.


----------



## cakebaker

focusondisney said:


> You pay attention & control your child. Something a lot of parents don’t want to do now of course.



It’s really not that simple. Yes, you can make them do it. But the question is, is the pain it’s going to be constantly making sure they’re wearing their mask correctly and watching to make sure they aren’t touching it worth dealing with. I don’t know about where you live, but we’ve been on lockdown and there’s been absolutely no reason for children to be where they need to wear a mask. My grandson hasn’t been in a public setting since the day we locked down so he hasn’t gotten used to wearing one. I’m not against masks, but it’s not as simple as judging parents as lazy and not wanting to do their job. Grown ups without medical reasons, need to get over it though.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> This thread and the rumors thread has really started to make me lose my interest in taking my 6 month old to Disney next year. The elitist attitude I see is disappointing.
> 
> For some reason a lot of Disney fans are against almost any restrictions other then physical distancing in queues. We are in a new world right now and it's going to awhile to get back to the normal we know. IMO it makes it easier to accept it and get used to it. We all want the parks back.


I bet many will "forget" to do the physical distancing once in the parks as well.


----------



## little_orange_bird

abnihon said:


> I hate to admit it since it means my July trip won’t happen, but I agree with you..
> I don’t see the mask thing going well here..





gottalovepluto said:


> He mentioned culturally Asia is used to that and they know the US isn't
> 
> Honestly I think they shouldn't bother to open if they're going to require masks.



um, what? I’d wear a mask and stand upside down on my head while singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious backward if they told me too. There’s no way that’s keeping me away from Disney no matter how much I don’t like it for target trips at home.


----------



## LSUmiss

focusondisney said:


> Yes I am. And I come from a large family with lots of kids.  You can control  kids.  Parents have done it for generations.


Then you should also know that all kids are different. And most parents for “generations” have not had to parent during a pandemic. And 2 is a long year with major milestones & development. So my DS who JUST turned 2 (so was 1 just last month) will not tolerate a mask no matter how much we “practice” or try to “control” him. Good for you if everyone in your family has been successful with ”controlling” a kid who is 2 or younger.  Perhaps you should write a book b/c most things I have seen & read, this seems like typical behavior.  And it’s not mandatory here so we aren’t breaking any rules. And instead of making DS practice wearing a mask, we keep him home anyway.


----------



## Searc

jerry557 said:


> But this also correlates with the fact that Disney Shanghai sold out its tickets within minutes. Sure, there are capacity limits. But it shows there is still heavy demand.


In a country that wears masks frequently. We don't here.


----------



## Searc

focusondisney said:


> Yes I am. And I come from a large family with lots of kids.  You can control  kids.  Parents have done it for generations.


Exactly. For some parents, it's a lack of wanting to/caring and it's very obvious who those parents are when they are in public.


----------



## lampshadehead

I think someone mentioned this already, but the option to purchase date based tickets was blocked out in June when I tried also. July and beyond I could select them.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

deleted - quoted wrong post


----------



## MickeyWaffles

focusondisney said:


> Yes I am. And I come from a large family with lots of kids.  You can control  kids.  Parents have done it for generations.



I would love to see you “control” a child with sensory issues and get them to successfully keep a mask on for hours in Florida heat.

Please stop generalizing.


----------



## Searc

MickeyWaffles said:


> I would love to see you “control” a child with sensory issues and get them to successfully keep a mask on for hours in Florida heat.
> 
> Please stop generalizing.


Then WDW isn't the place for you until that restriction is lifted (if it is implemented).


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

cakebaker said:


> Grown ups without medical reasons, need to get over it though.


Not sure what you mean by “get over it”.  For my essential trips to get groceries, yes I’m willing to suck it up.  For an expensive, luxury vacation...not so much.



little_orange_bird said:


> um, what? I’d wear a mask and stand upside down on my head while singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious backward if they told me too. There’s no way that’s keeping me away from Disney no matter how much I don’t like it for target trips at home.


I’m willing to bet you’re in the minority of average  people planning trips to WDW.


----------



## StephenM84

LSUmiss said:


> Then you should also know that all kids are different. And most parents for “generations” have not had to parent during a pandemic. And 2 is a long year with major milestones & development. So my DS who JUST turned 2 (so was 1 just last month) will not tolerate a mask no matter how much we “practice” or try to “control” him. Good for you if everyone in your family has been successful with ”controlling” a kid who is 2 or younger.  Perhaps you should write a book b/c most things I have seen & read, this seems like typical behavior.  And it’s not mandatory here so we aren’t breaking any rules. And instead of making DS practice wearing a mask, we keep him home anyway.





This is my biggest concern. We are AP holders who come down a handful of times from South Carolina each year and my 2 year old will never keep a mask on while at the parks. Plus what about small ones who still use a pacifier? How will that work?


----------



## UOAP

cakebaker said:


> It’s really not that simple. Yes, you can make them do it. But the question is, is the pain it’s going to be constantly making sure they’re wearing their mask correctly and watching to make sure they aren’t touching it worth dealing with. I don’t know about where you live, but we’ve been on lockdown and there’s been absolutely no reason for children to be where they need to wear a mask. My grandson hasn’t been in a public setting since the day we locked down so he hasn’t gotten used to wearing one. I’m not against masks, but it’s not as simple as judging parents as lazy and not wanting to do their job. Grown ups without medical reasons, need to get over it though.


I know I sound like a broken record, but it's ok for them to touch their mask. It's not a medical mask and has an entirely different purpose. 
As for children keeping them on their face, they may need to wear them in school for the next year so this will likely be an issue moving forward for a while.


----------



## SaintsManiac

StephenM84 said:


> This is my biggest concern. We are AP holders who come down a handful of times from South Carolina each year and my 2 year old will never keep a mask on while at the parks. Plus what about small ones who still use a pacifier? How will that work?




Masks are not recommended for children 2 and under.


----------



## Jrb1979

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Not sure what you mean by “get over it”.  For my essential trips to get groceries, yes I’m willing to suck it up.  For an expensive, luxury vacation...not so much.
> 
> 
> I’m willing to bet you’re in the minority of average  people planning trips to WDW.


I disagree. I am also on another theme park forum and most there are fine with masks. They just want parks to be open and to rides again. For some reason it's a bigger deal to Disney fans.


----------



## little_orange_bird

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I’m willing to bet you’re in the minority of average  people planning trips to WDW.



but no one is being forced to go to Disney, whenever they reopen. Average people can stay home, that’s cool. We all have comfort levels. But the idea that the parks shouldn’t open at all bc of masks is ridiculous. This thing is here to stay for the time being. If learning to live the (ugh, my least fave phrase) “new normal” means wearing masks, then strap a mask on and go for it, or just stay home. (not YOU you, @ENJDisneyFan , people in general.) im willing to bet a day at Disney in a mask is still better than a day at home without one.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Searc said:


> Then WDW isn't the place for you until that restriction is lifted (if it is implemented).



Oh, I realize that. I don’t have a child with sensory issues. My point is, this poster is generalizing to say that every small child can be controlled to wear a mask. There will be parents at WDW struggling to get their children to keep a mask on and not fidget with it. And it’s not because the parents are lazy or free range or don’t care. It’s because it’s different. And they are children.

With a potentially high risk child, if masks are recommended, the covid situation is still too risky for us to be at WDW in the first place. We won’t be going for a long time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It would seem Bob Chapek (Bob Iger, or Mickey Mouse himself) could put some people's masks on for them at park entrance while telling them they need to wear them in the parks and they would still find reason to believe Disney isn't going to ask people to wear masks.

Nearly the only somewhat solid info we have from Disney regarding opening is masks. Believe them. They're happening in some form. If you don't want them (not you can't wear them, but don't want them), you're going to have to get over it. The only thing they have made more clear is Disney Springs partially opening May 20th.


----------



## KrazeeK120

focusondisney said:


> Yes I am. And I come from a large family with lots of kids.  You can control  kids.  Parents have done it for generations.



Want to come teach my 4 YO to stop picking his nose? He generally does well behaving in public, but I cannot get him to keep his hands off of his face, and I don’t have any idea how to control that. Heck, I catch myself with my hands on my own face from time to time and I’m an adult! I’m not sure that kids touching their own faces is due to a lack of parental control.

For my family, we wouldn’t go if masks are required. They are required In my state in indoor places where 6 feet of distancing cannot be maintained at all times (ie the grocery store). I haven’t taken my son anywhere indoors since the mask ordinance was put in place. I don’t enjoy wearing one myself (although I do it out of common courtesy), and I just don’t think I’d be very successful getting my son to leave it alone, never mind for hours on end in Florida heat. Our Memorial Day trip is obviously off and right now, we’re hoping to return in July 2021.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

little_orange_bird said:


> but no one is being forced to go to Disney, whenever they reopen. Average people can stay home, that’s cool. We all have comfort levels. But the idea that the parks shouldn’t open at all bc of masks is ridiculous. This thing is here to stay for the time being. If learning to live the (ugh, my least fave phrase) “new normal” means wearing masks, then strap a mask on and go for it, or just stay home. (not YOU you, @ENJDisneyFan , people in general.) im willing to bet a day at Disney in a mask is still better than a day at home without one.


I don’t disagree and I wasn’t suggesting they shouldn’t open.  I just think the number of people who will be willing to shell out thousands of dollars for a vacation while having to wear masks is probably a pretty small number.


----------



## cakebaker

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Not sure what you mean by “get over it”. For my essential trips to get groceries, yes I’m willing to suck it up. For an expensive, luxury vacation...not so much



What I mean is, if they require wearing masks and  you don’t have medical reasons for not doing it, then either follow the requirements or don’t go. People with children, special needs or not, I understand the problem. Adults with medical conditions I understand. Grown ups who just won’t quit griping about it, I don’t. You don’t have to go. We have one in our group who says no mask for him. If he sticks to that, he won’t go. But he’s not continually harping about it -he knows what the rule might be and he’s opting out. 

I don’t want to wear a mask. I truly hate them. But I want to go more than I hate masks. Honestly, I’ve never considered WDW a luxury vacation. lol


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> Then WDW isn't the place for you until that restriction is lifted (if it is implemented).


It absolutely is if WDW allows exemptions and I’m sure they will. People may not like that they do, just as much as some don’t like that they may be required. Both groups have the same option- stay home if you don’t like it.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

cakebaker said:


> if they require wearing masks and you don’t have medical reasons for not doing it, then either follow the requirements or don’t go.


I don’t think anyone is arguing about that.  I’m certainly not.  I’d just be happy for them to make a formal announcement one way or the other so I can decide to cancel or keep my reservation.


----------



## mattpeto

Are we still talking about masks?

Guys we get it, masks suck but they also help you keep safe.  Disney's hand might be forced especially in the beginning to make it a requirement.  We don't know how any potential mandate will force children or adults that can't wear them for other health reasons yet, and frankly it's not the spot to discuss it unless there is a news on it, at least here.

Don't travel if it's a requirement and it will cost you fun points.

Why do we need pages on pages to discuss this?


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> What I mean is, if they require wearing masks and  you don’t have medical reasons for not doing it, then either follow the requirements or don’t go. People with children, special needs or not, I understand the problem. Adults with medical conditions I understand. Grown ups who just won’t quit griping about it, I don’t. You don’t have to go. We have one in our group who says no mask for him. If he sticks to that, he won’t go. But he’s not continually harping about it -he knows what the rule might be and he’s opting out.
> 
> I don’t want to wear a mask. I truly hate them. But I want to go more than I hate masks. Honestly, I’ve never considered WDW a luxury vacation. lol




I've been looking into alternative face coverings because my masks are uncomfortable on the ears. I also bought a couple of headbands with the buttons on them to take pressure off the ears. I think someone posted about it.

Anyway, since it seems like it will be what we all have to do to go out I wanted options. If I could get away with a gaiter/bandana/scarf type covering I would consider wearing that to WDW. And I have been very NO WAY EVER on wearing a mask at WDW. 

We bought a few different things and are going to try them out this summer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Are we still talking about masks?
> 
> Guys we get it, masks suck but they also help you keep safe.  Disney's hand might be forced especially in the beginning to make it a requirement.  We don't know how any potential mandate will force children or adults that can't wear them for other health reasons yet, and frankly it's not the spot to discuss it unless there is a news on it, at least here.
> 
> Don't travel if it's a requirement and it will cost you fun points.
> 
> Why do we need pages on pages to discuss this?




Because SDL opened yesterday and Chapek was on TV today talking about it. That's why.


----------



## cakebaker

There’s a thread on TPAS for debating masks. As for me, the minute I feel like talking about them again, that’s where I’ll head.


----------



## little_orange_bird

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don’t disagree and I wasn’t suggesting they shouldn’t open.  I just think the number of people who will be willing to shell out thousands of dollars for a vacation while having to wear masks is probably a pretty small number.



correct, it wasn’t you, totally realize that- it was someone upthread. And I’m not the average guest, I have APs and dvc and go often. but, if I were the average guest, that’s when I would start looking at everything else and seeing if that makes me push off my trip.

But it almost seems like people who don’t want masks (not meaning you) think parks shouldn’t open til there’s no need for masks, which could be who knows when, again cause of “new normal,” and how much of life are we going to put off because it’s not perfect?

im in the camp of, we've all seen recently how fast life changes, let’s embrace whatever magic we can while we can once those new norms are in place. Know what I mean? watching the Shanghai parade clip..it was shorter but seeing Mickey waving and hearing the music, it did my heart good. ❤


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I think that it is possible to believe masks are 100% necessary, and also believe there will potentially challenges associated with them: comfort, safety in the heat, communication and enforcement.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If there was a lot of info to discuss regarding Disney's opening I would get the annoyance being stuck on masks.

Besides DS opening, the masks are one of the only topics we have somewhat factual info about. So if discussion is allowed in here and not just sharing of new information, why would masks not be talked about right after Bob Chapek has confirmed they will be required in the theme parks?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I don't even know why we are having a Mask debate to begin with

You most likely have to wear them to go to the parks

If you don't like it and won't comply, you can't go, period

Disney will welcome you with open arms when these restrictions are lifted 

And this is coming from someone who most likely won't go not only because of having to wear masks, but also because I want to go to the Disney I love, not the incomplete Disney experience I foresee for the next months ahead


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> For the time being, we have our answer. Chapek said masks will be required for guests and employees. Whether you like it or not, that seems to be the company's current position. Ultimately, if you don't want to wear one, then maybe this year may be the year to try another destination for vacation or do a staycation. Arguments about the feasibility and enforceability seem moot at the moment. Whether it be pool hopping, refillable mugs, or other Disney "controversies," the general consensus on these Boards is to follow Disney's stated rules (discussing how to break them is actually prohibited in The DIS's guidelines) and usually Disney finds a way to enforce these rules. I'm not going to apply a different standard to face masks.
> 
> Also, I will keep reiterating this: the moderators and owners of this Board have made it clear that this forum (and this specific thread) is not the place to have a debate regarding larger reopenings nationwide. I've been asking myself before I post: does this really pertain to WDW/Disney directly or am I really having a larger argument?



I wish I could like your post 1000 times. Here is what Disney has already told us (not someone's uncle, not a DISboard speculation):

1. Chapek indicated today that masks/face coverings are expected to be f*ully required by both guests and Cast Members*. 

2. Disney's survey of a random sample of guests with resort reservations in the next few months did not ask about mask use, but rather told guests to assume that Travel providers and Central Florida attractions, including the Walt Disney World Resort, will have implemented a *new set of health and safety measures* (*such as all employees and customers wearing face coverings*, enhanced disinfecting and cleaning of facilities, limiting capacity and density of large gatherings, etc.).

3. Pamela Hymel, Chief Medical Officer for Disney has said they will follow guidance from the government and the medical community regarding enhanced screening procedures and prevention measures, *including those related to personal protective equipment (PPE), such as face coverings*.  Note that the CDC recommends the use of cloth masks when people are in close proximity to help limit the distance that droplets can travel (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover.html)

Disney knows that mask is a sticking point (no pun intended) for many guests (about half, if you read or internal poll here). But, they also cannot stay shut indefinitely. Anyone who thinks they can open in the next year or two without significant measures is not looking at the daily data. With 20,000-25,000 new daily cases per in the USA and 2,000-2,500 new deaths daily in the USA, they have to put in measures that are in accordance with the CDC guidelines. And it's not one measure, it's a series of measures (limited capacity, distancing markers/procedures, face coverings, sanitizing, touchless procedures, that all together help minimize the spread. They've told us it's coming. It is up to guests to comply with the measures.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> If there was a lot of info to discuss regarding Disney's opening I would get the annoyance being stuck on masks.
> 
> Besides DS opening, the masks are one of the only topics we have somewhat factual info about. So if discussion is allowed in here and not just sharing of new information, why would masks not be talked about right after Bob Chapek has confirmed they will be required in the theme parks?



 The mods have asked us not to debate the issue here, there’s an existing thread on TPAS for that. I’m as guilty as anyone of being drawn into it, but at some point it’s just beating a dead horse.


----------



## jerry557

DGsAtBLT said:


> Nearly the only somewhat solid info we have from Disney regarding opening is masks. Believe them. They're happening in some form. If you don't want them (not you can't wear them, but don't want them), you're going to have to get over it. The only thing they have made more clear is Disney Springs partially opening May 20th.



Is Disney Springs requiring masks?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> The mods have asked us not to debate the issue here, there’s an existing thread on TPAS for that. I’m as guilty as anyone of being drawn into it, but at some point it’s just beating a dead horse.



I do wonder though that since Bob Chapek himself mentioned masks in the US parks today on television, if it would be now relevant to this thread.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> The mods have asked us not to debate the issue here, there’s an existing thread on TPAS for that. I’m as guilty as anyone of being drawn into it, but at some point it’s just beating a dead horse.



My question is kind of to them too.

We go round and round on everything we can possibly speculate about regarding opening since we don't have a lot of real info to actually go off of. If this thread is opened for discussion, it seems weird to not allow discussion about one of the only things we know to be true, well kind of true at least, true for now lol.


----------



## Britty2

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


How can they fight if they KNOW it’s required before purchasing. Give a disclaimer. If you bought tickets beforehand that’s one thing but if you book a reservation from here on out let them know. If you don’t like it easily solution. Don’t go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> Is Disney Springs requiring masks?



As far as we know so far, yes. The question mark is I believe if that is just indoors or if they expect it walking around outside too.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

jerry557 said:


> Is Disney Springs requiring masks?



https://allears.net/2020/05/08/news...nd-cast-members-when-disney-springs-re-opens/


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> Because SDL opened yesterday and Chapek was on TV today talking about it. That's why.



Right, I understand that.  A post here or there makes sense about it.

But the banter back and forth about it drowns the purpose of the thread.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200511-t2trgr64ore3bmpzjc4spcy6xq-story.html

According to the Orlando Sentinel, nearly 120 custodians are being called back in to work for the May 20 phased reopening, with some workers set to return as early as this Friday in order to start cleaning the vast shopping, retail, and entertainment complex.

Eric Clinton, president of the Unite Here 362 union, spoke up about the need for janitors in light of heightened health and safety measures: “Custodian work, as you can imagine, will become quite important.”

Disney has provided essential Cast Members throughout the closure with face masks upon request, and will continue to do so for these returning Cast Members. Guests will also be required to wear face masks throughout the property as phased reopenings continue.

Source: Orlando Sentinel


----------



## anthony2k7

cakebaker said:


> It absolutely is if WDW allows exemptions and I’m sure they will. People may not like that they do, just as much as some don’t like that they may be required. Both groups have the same option- stay home if you don’t like it.


If they allow too many exceptions then everyone will claim to have reason to need an exception.

Probably best stay closed if that's the case.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> I do wonder though that since Bob Chapek himself mentioned masks in the US parks today on television, if it would be now relevant to this thread.


I’m not a mod, not my call. But this thread, as I understand it, isn’t to endlessly debate anything to the point we’ve going down the rabbit hole of parental behavior. But as I said, not a moderator. If they don’t want it to continue they’ll stop it. What I definitely am not doing is moving to debating whether we should debate. I was just explaining the reasons for moving the discussion to the thread that was made for it.


----------



## UOAP

cakebaker said:


> It absolutely is if WDW allows exemptions and I’m sure they will. People may not like that they do, just as much as some don’t like that they may be required. Both groups have the same option- stay home if you don’t like it.


I highly doubt they will, especially if they also allow for face shields. They know the game and they know how many people would demand an exemption.


----------



## Live4travel

I think people should consider the actual science. If masks are required to protect others and research studies have shown that bandanas and many homemade cloth masks are ineffective to filter out Covid or other particles, how does it make any sense at all to allow those type of masks to meet the mask requirement as many businesses are presently doing? Will children/people be putting their used, germy masks on seats during a ride or on a table when eating, or adjusting them on their face then spreading those germs onto other surfaces?


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200511-t2trgr64ore3bmpzjc4spcy6xq-story.html
> 
> According to the Orlando Sentinel, nearly 120 custodians are being called back in to work for the May 20 phased reopening, with some workers set to return as early as this Friday in order to start cleaning the vast shopping, retail, and entertainment complex.
> 
> Eric Clinton, president of the Unite Here 362 union, spoke up about the need for janitors in light of heightened health and safety measures: “Custodian work, as you can imagine, will become quite important.”
> 
> Disney has provided essential Cast Members throughout the closure with face masks upon request, and will continue to do so for these returning Cast Members. Guests will also be required to wear face masks throughout the property as phased reopenings continue.
> 
> Source: Orlando Sentinel


Interesting. So little to no training time or time for additional preparations for those guys.

Also no mention of other CMs for disneys own stores/restaurants in DS? - so probably not opening in initial phase?


----------



## burg

SaintsManiac said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200511-t2trgr64ore3bmpzjc4spcy6xq-story.html
> 
> According to the Orlando Sentinel, nearly 120 custodians are being called back in to work for the May 20 phased reopening, with some workers set to return as early as this Friday in order to start cleaning the vast shopping, retail, and entertainment complex.
> 
> Eric Clinton, president of the Unite Here 362 union, spoke up about the need for janitors in light of heightened health and safety measures: “Custodian work, as you can imagine, will become quite important.”
> 
> Disney has provided essential Cast Members throughout the closure with face masks upon request, and will continue to do so for these returning Cast Members. Guests will also be required to wear face masks throughout the property as phased reopenings continue.
> 
> Source: Orlando Sentinel


Are these Disney CMs, or are they fully third-party service providers?


----------



## Pyotr

Welp, I’m out. I’m cancelling my two August Disney trips. I have just over 100 expiring DVC points and I’d rather eat them than go. Wearing a mask at Disney is a deal breaker. 

I will likely cancel my October Food and Wine trip too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Interesting. So little to no training time or time for additional preparations for those guys.
> 
> Also no mention of other CMs for disneys own stores/restaurants in DS? - so probably not opening in initial phase?


Disney said only 3rd party venues would be opening 5/20


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> It would seem Bob Chapek (Bob Iger, or Mickey Mouse himself) could put some people's masks on for them at park entrance while telling them they need to wear them in the parks and they would still find reason to believe Disney isn't going to ask people to wear masks.
> 
> Nearly the only somewhat solid info we have from Disney regarding opening is masks. Believe them. They're happening in some form. If you don't want them (not you can't wear them, but don't want them), you're going to have to get over it. The only thing they have made more clear is Disney Springs partially opening May 20th.


I don't have to 'get over' anything, because I won't be visiting if masks are required.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> Welp, I’m out. I’m cancelling my two August Disney trips. I have just over 100 expiring DVC points and I’d rather eat them than go. Wearing a mask at Disney is a deal breaker.
> 
> I will likely cancel my October Food and Wine trip too.


I hope you have other reasons for cancelling? They may start requiring them and then modify it to recommend them, you never know...


----------



## SierraT

Pyotr said:


> Welp, I’m out. I’m cancelling my two August Disney trips. I have just over 100 expiring DVC points and I’d rather eat them than go. Wearing a mask at Disney is a deal breaker.
> 
> I will likely cancel my October Food and Wine trip too.


Some still think they will be optional.  I agree with you though, after seeing some of cast members in Shanghai wearing them made me really think about if it would be enjoyable.  It was sad to me.


----------



## UOAP

Live4travel said:


> I think people should consider the actual science. If masks are required to protect others and research studies have shown that bandanas and many homemade cloth masks are ineffective to filter out Covid or other particles, how does it make any sense at all to allow those type of masks to meet the mask requirement as many businesses are presently doing? Will children/people be putting their used, germy masks on seats during a ride or on a table when eating, or adjusting them on their face then spreading those germs onto other surfaces?


It depends on the point of the mask. Bandanas do not protect the wearer from exposure. That was why healthcare workers freaked out when the CDC suggested they wear them as PPE ("in dire circumstances" but still, that is no protection to workers). They DO help prevent droplet spread from the mask wearer to others. THAT is the reason they are going to be required at Disney.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Searc said:


> I don't have to 'get over' anything, because I won't be visiting if masks are required.



I should have clarified that I’m referring to everyone going on about how they don’t want to wear one getting over it, as it’s pretty clear what Disney’s intention is. 

Not going is exactly how not wanting to wear masks at Disney should be handled.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney said only 3rd party venues would be opening 5/20


I know... but many others have insisted disney venues would follow within days and all of DS would be open by end of may.

Seems extremely unlikely now to me.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

I’m sure Disney is worried about how the new way that covid19 is affecting children. If a major outbreak to children would happen at Disney, it would be castrophic .


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> I know... but many others have insisted disney venues would follow within days and all of DS would be open by end of may.
> 
> Seems extremely unlikely now to me.




Homecomin and Splitsville are a no go. I would not expect World of Disney, either.


----------



## WishesCameTrue

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Agreed.  They’ll probably get some hard core fans willing to go, but the average family I don’t see going if it’s required.  Or they’ll go, with no intention of following the rules.


Okay been away from the thread for a while so this may have been expressed...
I am in the no masks arena for being outside, especially at pools, but I MIGHT consider wearing for inside attractions. I know, I know it’s 100% my decision and preference of whether I go or not based on Disney’s restrictions and protocols.

BUT what will make me personally very mad is if they say masks are required everywhere all of time so I decide not to go. THEN I see dozens of pictures and video of folks not wearing masks while at Disney. Which will mean they are not willing to enforce their own “requirement” which means it wasn’t _really_ a requirement. So folks who, like you mentioned, had no intention of following the rules got to enjoy Disney and suckers like me didn‘t.


----------



## UOAP

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I’m sure Disney is worried about how the new way that covid19 is affecting children. If a major outbreak to children would happen at Disney, it would be castrophic .


Fortunately that seems a rare phenomenon, but I think if even one child had that complication who got it at Disney it could be devastating for Disney. All the more reason they can't be loosey goosey with safety.


----------



## hertamaniac

Going to a poster upstream, yes, cruise lines are being very liberal with their incentives (at least NCL).  We cancelled our December 2020 trip and rescheduled for next spring.  They then gave us free specialty dining, free wi-fi, free shore excursions and free, unlimited drinks (including alcohol).  When I ran our numbers, they are virtually giving us a free 7 night cruise with all the trimmings.  

But, I have severe apprehensions about being confined on a ship unless the cruise lines have consistently delivered a solid safety protocol come this fall.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> I hope you have other reasons for cancelling? They may start requiring them and then modify it to recommend them, you never know...



I do. The rumored no fireworks, parades, and character meet and greets already put me on the fence. Do I want my daughters first Disney trip to be in a mask 6 feet away from Mickey? Absolutely not. 

Hopefully by next summer we will be back to normal and masks will not be required. Until then, its just not worth it to me.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

WishesCameTrue said:


> BUT what will make me personally very mad is if they say masks are required everywhere all of time so I decide not to go. THEN I see dozens of pictures and video of folks not wearing masks while at Disney. Which will mean they are not willing to enforce their own “requirement” which means it wasn’t _really_ a requirement. So folks who, like you mentioned, had no intention of following the rules got to enjoy Disney and suckers like me didn‘t.


Couldn’t agree more, I had the exact same same thought!


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> I don't have to 'get over' anything, because I won't be visiting if masks are required.



You won’t miss out for long. Mask requirements for a place like Disney will be months, not years before it’s curtailed completely.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> You won’t miss out for long. Mask requirements for a place like Disney will be months, not years before it’s curtailed completely.




I hope. Oh how I hope. Don't want to move my trip next year.


----------



## burg

UOAP said:


> Fortunately that seems a rare phenomenon, but I think if even one child had that complication who got it at Disney it could be devastating for Disney. All the more reason they can't be loosey goosey with safety.



I think it is indeed devastating that children could have complications related to the virus, as they might not be able to protect themselves. Equally devastating is the amount of senior citizens that can become very ill due to the virus as well. I truly feel for all the families that are fighting agains this.

But I really cannot get why a lot of people assume it would be devastating to Disney. I have said this before, but I think each one of us will have to take responsibility for visiting any place outside our homes. Be it the grocery store, the pharmacy, the doctor's office, the hospital. Again, no one is forcing people to visit. You just need to be comfortable with the risk profile. And we cannot think any company will be able to ensure their environment is 100% safe.

For instance, I practice a sport which requires me to sign waivers in case any harm is to come from the activity itself. I consider the risk low and happily sign the waivers away. Some people might have a different tolerance to that risk and think I am crazy.

The more obsession there is with pointing fingers at Disney for having them expose people to a potential virus contraction, the more restrictive potential measure will be. That is, the more people saying (and actually doing it) they will sue Disney for being exposed to the virus could potentially lead companies like Disney to have us sign waivers as well ahead of visiting their parks.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

My Olympus park will be open only to hotel guests this season.

https://www.mtolympuspark.com/specials/resort-guest-exclusive/


----------



## UOAP

burg said:


> I think it is indeed devastating that children could have complications related to the virus, as they might not be able to protect themselves. Equally devastating is the amount of senior citizens that can become very ill due to the virus as well. I truly feel for all the families that are fighting agains this.
> 
> But I really cannot get why a lot of people assume it would be devastating to Disney. I have said this before, but I think each one of us will have to take responsibility for visiting any place outside our homes. Be it the grocery store, the pharmacy, the doctor's office, the hospital. Again, no one is forcing people to visit. You just need to be comfortable with the risk profile. And we cannot think any company will be able to ensure their environment is 100% safe.
> 
> For instance, I practice a sport which requires me to sign waivers in case any harm is to come from the activity itself. I consider the risk low and happily sign the waivers away. Some people might have a different tolerance to that risk and think I am crazy.
> 
> The more obsession there is with pointing fingers at Disney for having them expose people to a potential virus contraction, the more restrictive potential measure will be. That is, the more people saying (and actually doing it) they will sue Disney for being exposed to the virus could potentially lead companies like Disney to have us sign waivers as well ahead of visiting their parks.


Because Disney is not essential. Society doesn't need Disney like society needs grocery stores. If Disney is linked to children dying, it will have more trouble staying open. And unlike with your sports, you are putting only yourself at risk when you play. You aren't putting someone's kid at the company you work for at risk. I know we are not supposed to talk about science, but the lack of understanding about how diseases are spread is leading to a lot of misunderstanding about why public health policies are in place. We know at this point that people without any symptoms are spreading COVID to others. We cannot leave sheltering in place forever for half the population just because the other half doesn't want to take appropriate safety measures for the benefit of others.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

burg said:


> I think it is indeed devastating that children could have complications related to the virus, as they might not be able to protect themselves. Equally devastating is the amount of senior citizens that can become very ill due to the virus as well. I truly feel for all the families that are fighting agains this.
> 
> But I really cannot get why a lot of people assume it would be devastating to Disney. I have said this before, but I think each one of us will have to take responsibility for visiting any place outside our homes. Be it the grocery store, the pharmacy, the doctor's office, the hospital. Again, no one is forcing people to visit. You just need to be comfortable with the risk profile. And we cannot think any company will be able to ensure their environment is 100% safe.
> 
> For instance, I practice a sport which requires me to sign waivers in case any harm is to come from the activity itself. I consider the risk low and happily sign the waivers away. Some people might have a different tolerance to that risk and think I am crazy.
> 
> The more obsession there is with pointing fingers at Disney for having them expose people to a potential virus contraction, the more restrictive potential measure will be. That is, the more people saying (and actually doing it) they will sue Disney for being exposed to the virus could potentially lead companies like Disney to have us sign waivers as well ahead of visiting their parks.



And yet, if Disney is open, there will be people that believe it is 100% safe to be there. They believe Disney wouldn’t open otherwise. Disney is surely considering what the court of public opinion will say if people become infected and point the finger back at them. They are being cautious about reopening not only due to safety concerns, but optics as well.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Pyotr said:


> Welp, I’m out. I’m cancelling my two August Disney trips. I have just over 100 expiring DVC points and I’d rather eat them than go. Wearing a mask at Disney is a deal breaker.
> 
> I will likely cancel my October Food and Wine trip too.


I'd be surprised if Food and Wine is a go.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I can see it now, everyone wearing there masks as they go thru security and the tap stiles.  Pass under the tunnels, get out of the site of cast member and down goes the mask to around the neck only.  Which is where it will stay until a random cast member politely advises to pull up, which the guest will do.  Until they move out of site of that cast member when down goes the mask.  Repeat all day.


----------



## whiporee

vinotinto said:


> 1. Chapek indicated today that masks/face coverings are expected to be f*ully required by both guests and Cast Members*.



He said _likely_, and he also said they'd follow state and local guidelines. If Orange and Osceola don't require masks by the time the parks open, WDW won't require masks. If they do, then they will.  The issue with Disney isn't the masks themselves -- that they can just make a policy. It's all the exceptions people will undoubtably pursue. What's the age limit going to be? Young looking six-year-olds? Old looking fours? Are you going to enforce it for autistic people with sensory issues? What about asthma or heat stroke? There will be so many special circumstances that the rule will end up being voluntary anyway. Disney will want to comply with whatever regulations are in place, but they will want to get as far away from responsibility -- for making it a rule (or even a guideline) -- as they can.


----------



## DisneyElite4

AvidDisReader said:


> I can see it now, everyone wearing there masks as they go thru security and the tap stiles.  Pass under the tunnels, get out of the site of cast member and down goes the mask to around the neck only.  Which is where it will stay until a random cast member politely advises to pull up, which the guest will do.  Until they move out of site of that cast member when down goes the mask.  Repeat all day.



So much this.


----------



## J-BOY

AvidDisReader said:


> I can see it now, everyone wearing there masks as they go thru security and the tap stiles.  Pass under the tunnels, get out of the site of cast member and down goes the mask to around the neck only.  Which is where it will stay until a random cast member politely advises to pull up, which the guest will do.  Until they move out of site of that cast member when down goes the mask.  Repeat all day.


Security isn't only at the front of the park, you know. They have a ton of plainclothes officers that are more than capable of following people, and if someone is seen repeatedly removing their mask after being reminded of the rules, it wouldn't be hard to have the person removed.


----------



## LSUmiss

jamos14 said:


> I'll only make one comment about masks:
> 
> They aren't about protecting YOU.  They are about protecting YOU from others.  Therefore it is a safety issue and not a personal preference.  It's incredibly selfish to see people attempt to skirt the rules or act as if their comfort is more important than helping prevent the spread of disease to other people.
> 
> I get that this is all weird and uncomfortable and they make you feel awkward and self conscious.   I've felt all those things when I've gone out to grocery shop recently.
> 
> We (as a society) need to get over it because it's the best thing we can do as we open back up until some type of medical treatment or miraculous change in the virus' ability to spread / sicken.


It’s also selfish for you to expect others to protect YOU. If they’re required it is what it is, if that’s the rule. But, if not, it’s not my job to protect you. I plan to stay 6ft away from you & if that’s too risky for you, perhaps YOU should stay home.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> My Olympus park will be open only to hotel guests this season.
> 
> https://www.mtolympuspark.com/specials/resort-guest-exclusive/


They do have indoor options too though. I living in WI haven't heard much about how this is impacting or what the plans are for the Wisconsin Dells. Everything outdoors is seasonal. Noahs Ark the largest water park especially.


----------



## burg

UOAP said:


> Because Disney is not essential. Society doesn't need Disney like society needs grocery stores. If Disney is linked to children dying, it will have more trouble staying open. And unlike with your sports, you are putting only yourself at risk when you play. You aren't putting someone's kid at the company you work for at risk. I know we are not supposed to talk about science, but the lack of understanding about how diseases are spread is leading to a lot of misunderstanding about why public health policies are in place. We know at this point that people without any symptoms are spreading COVID to others. We cannot leave sheltering in place forever for half the population just because the other half doesn't want to take appropriate safety measures for the benefit of others.


I don't disagree with you. You will see that nowhere have I suggested Disney should open its gates sooner (or later). And I have not mentioned Disney is an essential activity as well, so that interpretation is not accurate. They will open their gates when they think it is safe to do so, and by then I think each one of us will have to evaluate their own risk tolerance. And follow the rules that might be in place.

By the way, with very few exceptions, my sport is not done individually and potential mistakes could put the life of others at risk as well.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

AvidDisReader said:


> I can see it now, everyone wearing there masks as they go thru security and the tap stiles.  Pass under the tunnels, get out of the site of cast member and down goes the mask to around the neck only.  Which is where it will stay until a random cast member politely advises to pull up, which the guest will do.  Until they move out of site of that cast member when down goes the mask.  Repeat all day.


Then they shouldn't be there.  It isn't any different than following the rules on any other private property.  But you are probably right.


----------



## UOAP

LSUmiss said:


> It’s also selfish for you to expect others to protect YOU. If they’re required it is what it is, if that’s the rule. But, if not, it’s not my job to protect you. I plan to stay 6ft away from you & if that’s too risky for you, perhaps YOU should stay home.


It is all of our jobs to protect society. We want to reopen society. People who refuse safety measures are going to make that more difficult. It is economically untenable to the majority of society (and yes, the majority have risk factors) that they have to stay home when we could have opened if only a minority of people had been capable of making a sacrifice but refused. That is what public health is.


----------



## jamos14

LSUmiss said:


> It’s also selfish for you to expect others to protect YOU. If they’re required it is what it is, if that’s the rule. But, if not, it’s not my job to protect you. I plan to stay 6ft away from you & if that’s too risky for you, perhaps YOU should stay home.



Did you miss my point about as a society, if we all protect EACH OTHER and put others before ourselves then we can reduce the spread?

But please, feel free to be offended because you were slightly inconvenienced about wearing a mask.


----------



## LSUmiss

whiporee said:


> He said _likely_, and he also said they'd follow state and local guidelines. If Orange and Osceola don't require masks by the time the parks open, WDW won't require masks. If they do, then they will.  The issue with Disney isn't the masks themselves -- that they can just make a policy. It's all the exceptions people will undoubtably pursue. What's the age limit going to be? Young looking six-year-olds? Old looking fours? Are you going to enforce it for autistic people with sensory issues? What about asthma or heat stroke? There will be so many special circumstances that the rule will end up being voluntary anyway. Disney will want to comply with whatever regulations are in place, but they will want to get as far away from responsibility -- for making it a rule (or even a guideline) -- as they can.


Yeah & they were required for Shanghai too until Shanghai relaxed that rule right before opening today.


----------



## LSUmiss

J-BOY said:


> Security isn't only at the front of the park, you know. They have a ton of plainclothes officers that are more than capable of following people, and if someone is seen repeatedly removing their mask after being reminded of the rules, it wouldn't be hard to have the person removed.


Seriously doubt that would happened.


----------



## andyman8

Just a reminder that there is another thread over on the TPA&S forum to discuss masks. We've got an official statement from Disney at this point. For the sanity of some of us, please, can we stick to WDW/Disney-related news. Thank you.


----------



## Searc

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> My Olympus park will be open only to hotel guests this season.
> 
> https://www.mtolympuspark.com/specials/resort-guest-exclusive/


This is in the Dells for those that don't click the link.  That's a great perk, honestly. lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Favorite post of the day!
> 
> Disney's plainclothes are going to follow around people who remove their masks too much and then have them removed from the park



I mean I don’t think they will do this, but if they really wanted to they could (backlash be damned).


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Now I want to go read the mask thread.  If you don't want to wear a mask and Disney requires one then don't go.  I'm sure there will be exceptions for medical reasons, young children, etc. and wouldn't expect that to be a problem.  But adults who just think they don't have to obey the rules because they are special or spent $$$ on a vacation get no sympathy.  Disney absolutely should remove individuals from the park if they refuse to wear a mask.  And I'm sure there will be a few.


----------



## DisneyElite4

LSUmiss said:


> Seriously doubt that would happened.



Agree. I spent 3 years working at WDW in HR. We didn’t have “a ton” of plainclothes security at the time. The ones we did were never concerned with smokers, and I doubt they will now be concerned with non-maskies. Their purpose was primarily for rampant shoplifting and to intervene when guests became violent and aggressive.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> They do have indoor options too though. I living in WI haven't heard much about how this is impacting or what the plans are for the Wisconsin Dells. Everything outdoors is seasonal. Noahs Ark the largest water park especially.


I haven't heard anything about the Dells, other than the covid outbreak in the international workers dorms.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

UOAP said:


> It is all of our jobs to protect society. We want to reopen society. People who refuse safety measures are going to make that more difficult. It is economically untenable to the majority of society (and yes, the majority have risk factors) that they have to stay home when we could have opened if only a minority of people had been capable of making a sacrifice but refused. That is what public health is.



Exactly.

I hate the argument that the scaredy cats should stay home. 1) It downplays the virus way too much, and 2) I’m not staying home or advocating for slow and cautious openings because I’m scared or for my individual safety, it’s about EVERYONE and our ability to keep the numbers as low as we reasonably can as well as return to normal or as close to it as we can get as soon as possible.


----------



## LSUmiss

jamos14 said:


> Did you miss my point about as a society, if we all protect EACH OTHER and put others before ourselves then we can reduce the spread?
> 
> But please, feel free to be offended because you were slightly inconvenienced about wearing a mask.


B/c social distancing is much more important. Imo until ppl get a handle on doing that correctly, then I’ll worry about masks. I also think the masks contribute to the reason so many morons fail to social distance. I’m fine with it in close quarters situations like public transportation, but otherwise it’s mostly nonsense. I’m not offended, but I won’t be pressured into doing something mostly worthless b/c it makes ppl feel good. I will comply with any rules in place or not go. I’m not suggesting going against the law or a business’ policy. But I won’t wear one if it’s not required just to make ppl feel better. And, in my state, it’s still not required most places.


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah & they were required for Shanghai too until Shanghai relaxed that rule right before opening today.



regarding masks?  I saw everyone wearing it inside the park.


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> B/c social distancing is much more important. Imo until ppl get a handle on doing that correctly, then I’ll worry about masks. I also think the masks contribute to the reason so many morons fail to social distance. I’m fine with it in close quarters situations like public transportation, but otherwise it’s mostly nonsense. I’m not offended, but I won’t be pressured into doing something mostly worthless b/c it makes ppl feel good. I will comply with any rules in place or not go. I’m not suggesting going against the law or a business’ policy. But I won’t wear one if it’s not required just to make ppl feel better. And, in my state, it’s still not required most places.



Plenty of "non mask wearers" where I live who don't social distance at all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> B/c social distancing is much more important. Imo until ppl get a handle on doing that correctly, then I’ll worry about masks. I also think the masks contribute to the reason so many morons fail to social distance. I’m fine with it in close quarters situations like public transportation, but otherwise it’s mostly nonsense. I’m not offended, but I won’t be pressured into doing something mostly worthless b/c it makes ppl feel good. I will comply with any rules in place or not go. I’m not suggesting going against the law or a business’ policy. But I won’t wear one if it’s not required just to make ppl feel better. And, in my state, it’s still not required most places.




Well gov just said we go to phase 1 on Friday and he wants everyone wearing masks in public. CDC recommends it. If they are still recommending it when WDW is ready to open I am sure WDW will require it.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Masks will keep the crowds forcibly down in the short term, which is great for Disney trying to implement crowd control.  However, it is totally unacceptable (IMO) to have them long term along with no fireworks, parades and meet and greet pictures/experiences.  Not having those things isn't magical.  I'm predicting a lot of hostility in the parks among guests based on the comments I've been reading here.


----------



## LSUmiss

Pickle Rick said:


> Plenty of "non mask wearers" where I live who don't social distance at all.


Now to me THAT’S infuriating. It’s not that hard to social distance.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Letsoflyakite said:


> Masks will keep the crowds forcibly down in the short term, which is great for Disney trying to implement crowd control.  However, it is totally unacceptable (IMO) to have them long term along with no fireworks, parades and meet and greet pictures/experiences.  Not having those things isn't magical.  I'm predicting a lot of hostility in the parks among guests based on the comments I've been reading here.



Eh, maybe.  I'd say your casual Disney goer isn't as demanding as your average Disney fanatic on forums like this.


----------



## SierraT

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah & they were required for Shanghai too until Shanghai relaxed that rule right before opening today.


I know you have a June trip, so do I.  I really have to wonder how many people who are in favor of mandatory masks are even going in June.  This decision probably doesn’t apply to a lot of people here at the moment and by mid to late summer this won’t even be a topic of conversation.

I think in the posts I’ve read, most people have said they will either go or not relative to mask requirement so I’m unsure why there are attempts to shame those who will not go if they need to wear a mask.  It’s a personal choice.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Well gov just said we go to phase 1 on Friday and he wants everyone wearing masks in public. CDC recommends it. If they are still recommending it when WDW is ready to open I am sure WDW will require it.


Did he say it was required. I didn’t see anything yet.


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> Now to me THAT’S infuriating. It’s not that hard to social distance.



Was at Publix on Saturday and mask and non mask wearers go around acting like everything is "normal", getting right besides each other, and not following the directions in general.


----------



## EveDallas

jerry557 said:


> We are going to be getting to a point of "COVID-fatigue" pretty soon. It's just like how a population eventually gets war fatigued. We can't remain on this type of footing indefinitely without long-term consequences. The mental health impact is being vastly underestimated. I read a report from Australia recently that they are already seeing a spike in suicides. We got so many people now unemployed in the US and losing their businesses. And now you got the "new normal" with all these new restrictions with masks and social distancing with no end in sight. There is going to be a spike of anxiety and depression cases and some people aren't going to do well handling that.



I'm already seeing it. People are quickly getting to the breaking point.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> Eh, maybe.  I'd say your casual Disney goer isn't as demanding as your average Disney fanatic on forums like this.



On the flip side, I think your casual Disney goer will simply postpone without drama and sadness with a significantly lessened park experience.

They’ll shrug and try again next year.


----------



## UOAP

LSUmiss said:


> Now to me THAT’S infuriating. It’s not that hard to social distance.


It's hard to social distance in a theme park, even with low crowds. Read that blog about the first day at Shanghai Disney. The stores were still crowded as people spilled into them. And that was with barely anyone there.


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> We cannot leave sheltering in place forever for half the population just because the other half doesn't want to take appropriate safety measures for the benefit of others.


What are you arguing for?   It seems that you're arguing to leave everyone sheltering in place until some point in the future when it is deemed to be "safe".  In reality, people need to take the measures that they see fit once things start to reopen.  If the government allows Disney to reopen, I won't begrudge anyone for going.  Everyone needs to make the decision for themselves.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Did he say it was required. I didn’t see anything yet.




That's going to be up to businesses to decide, but they want them to make it a requirement. Nothing here has been "enforced." It's just being a decent neighbor and looking out for each other. Why is it we can rescue people from flood waters, but not wear a dang mask for a 30 minute grocery trip?


----------



## UOAP

SierraT said:


> I know you have a June trip, so do I.  I really have to wonder how many people who are in favor of mandatory masks are even going in June.  This decision probably doesn’t apply to a lot of people here at the moment and by mid to late summer this won’t even be a topic of conversation.
> 
> I think in the posts I’ve read, most people have said they will either go or not relative to mask requirement so I’m unsure why there are attempts to shame those who will not go if they need to wear a mask.  It’s a personal choice.


No one should shame anyone who postpones a vacation because they don't want to wear a mask. It's a perfectly reasonable and understandable choice. And MUCH better than planning on going anyway but trying to break the rules while there.


----------



## Kadorto

J-BOY said:


> Security isn't only at the front of the park, you know. They have a ton of plainclothes officers that are more than capable of following people, and if someone is seen repeatedly removing their mask after being reminded of the rules, it wouldn't be hard to have the person removed.


  LOL..  ROFL..  And LMFAO!


----------



## UOAP

Eric Smith said:


> What are you arguing for?   It seems that you're arguing to leave everyone sheltering in place until some point in the future when it is deemed to be "safe".  In reality, people need to take the measures that they see fit once things start to reopen.  If the government allows Disney to reopen, I won't begrudge anyone for going.  Everyone needs to make the decision for themselves.


That is not what I am arguing for. I am arguing for careful safety measures to be in place and followed strictly so people can stop sheltering in place. I have been very consistent on that point. I know the concept of public health bothers a lot of people, but individual preference is secondary to public health when we need public health in order to have a functioning economy and society.


----------



## MrsSmith07

SierraT said:


> I know you have a June trip, so do I.  I really have to wonder how many people who are in favor of mandatory masks are even going in June.  This decision probably doesn’t apply to a lot of people here at the moment and by mid to late summer this won’t even be a topic of conversation.
> 
> I think in the posts I’ve read, most people have said they will either go or not relative to mask requirement so I’m unsure why there are attempts to shame those who will not go if they need to wear a mask.  It’s a personal choice.



We have a June trip. If they require masks, we’d wear them. I’d rather it be more of a hybrid situation (required in lines or indoors, recommended but not mandatory outdoors), but we all know they aren’t consulting me on what I want . At the end of the day, I just want to go, so I’ll do whatever they want me to.


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> That is not what I am arguing for. I am arguing for careful safety measures to be in place and followed strictly so people can stop sheltering in place. I have been very consistent on that point. I know the concept of public health bothers a lot of people, but individual preference is secondary to public health when we need public health in order to have a functioning economy and society.


Disney is going to make people wear masks and they're going to lay out means to keep people separated.  What more do you expect?  Some people will not follow that guidance, but that's life.


----------



## whiporee

UOAP said:


> . If Disney is linked to children dying,



You can believe what you want to believe, and you can do what you want to do. But as of last week, there have been 10 COVID-19 deaths under the age of 14, and 48 between the ages of 15-24. 

While all of those are sad and tragic, making this about _children_ dying is really mis-stating the science of the situation.


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> That's going to be up to businesses to decide, but they want them to make it a requirement. Nothing here has been "enforced." It's just being a decent neighbor and looking out for each other. Why is it we can rescue people from flood waters, but not wear a dang mask for a 30 minute grocery trip?


If the government is not going to, or doesn't want to enforce masks what makes you think businesses want to enforce it. I haven't seen any business or Disney actually enforce it, it is required to enter Costco but once you are in there they aren't kicking out people if thay take it off.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> Favorite post of the day!
> 
> Disney's plainclothes are going to follow around people who remove their masks too much and then have them removed from the park


Sounds outrageous doesn't it.

But then who is more dangerous to other guests, an asymptomatic covid case who keeps removing their mask, or someone who gets a bit mouthy after a few too many beers in WS?


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> That's going to be up to businesses to decide, but they want them to make it a requirement. Nothing here has been "enforced." It's just being a decent neighbor and looking out for each other. Why is it we can rescue people from flood waters, but not wear a dang mask for a 30 minute grocery trip?


I guess like I said b/c it’s doing nothing. I plan to stay away from ppl & do even if that’s less convenient. So if you’re in an aisle. I wait until no one is in the aisle. I don’t touch my face AT ALL until after I get home & wash my hands. I think not wearing a mask & staying away from ppl & not having to adjust it & touch my face etc is the best way to keep me & my family safe. And. I will admit that those are the ppl I’m more concerned with vs society as a whole even if that’s selfish. I have to wear one to go into work for a few hours this week & I will comply, however.


----------



## Josh125

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah & they were required for Shanghai too until Shanghai relaxed that rule right before opening today.


Where are you seeing this?  The press release and any articles that come up state they are still required.


----------



## Pickle Rick

whiporee said:


> You can believe what you want to believe, and you can do what you want to do. But as of last week, there have been 10 COVID-19 deaths under the age of 14, and 48 between the ages of 15-24.
> 
> While all of those are sad and tragic, making this about _children_ dying is really mis-stating the science of the situation.



I've read that there may be long term health problems for younger people who get the virus.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Sounds outrageous doesn't it.
> 
> But then who is more dangerous to other guests, an asymptomatic covid case who keeps removing their mask, or someone who gets a bit mouthy after a few too many beers in WS?


Actually still likely to be the mouthy person imo if they’re getting physically aggressive.


----------



## UOAP

whiporee said:


> You can believe what you want to believe, and you can do what you want to do. But as of last week, there have been 10 COVID-19 deaths under the age of 14, and 48 between the ages of 15-24.
> 
> While all of those are sad and tragic, making this about _children_ dying is really mis-stating the science of the situation.


Maybe you weren't following the entire thread about this issue. This was about a specific syndrome that children were getting after recovering from COVID that they only just started identifying last week. We already discussed that it was rare.


----------



## anthony2k7

UOAP said:


> It's hard to social distance in a theme park, even with low crowds. Read that blog about the first day at Shanghai Disney. The stores were still crowded as people spilled into them. And that was with barely anyone there.


Agree entirely. Be it a store or just turning a corner on a walkway within the parks, it is entire possible to find yourself suddenly with people less than 6ft in front of you and then turn around and find those behind you also less than 6ft away.


----------



## UOAP

Eric Smith said:


> What are you arguing for?   It seems that you're arguing to leave everyone sheltering in place until some point in the future when it is deemed to be "safe".  In reality, people need to take the measures that they see fit once things start to reopen.  If the government allows Disney to reopen, I won't begrudge anyone for going.  Everyone needs to make the decision for themselves.





Eric Smith said:


> Disney is going to make people wear masks and they're going to lay out means to keep people separated.  What more do you expect?  Some people will not follow that guidance, but that's life.


I expect Disney to take it seriously and not just have policies on paper. I expect the rules to be enforced. If they aren't, and a cluster is traced back to Disney, that is bad for everyone, including Disney. I have been to other theme parks where I've seen various rules quite strictly enforced and no one is sobbing that their day wasn't as magical as a result.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Josh125 said:


> Where are you seeing this?  The press release and any articles that come up state they are still required.


They are still required by Disney in Shanghai, the government of Shanghai has relaxed their requirement from required to recommended. People have gotten glimpses of a few non-masked people at Disney Shanghai and combined with Chapek’s comments to CNBC  this morning it’s kicked off an impassioned debate here on how strict a WDW mask requirement might be.


----------



## EveDallas

little_orange_bird said:


> um, what? I’d wear a mask and stand upside down on my head while singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious backward if they told me too. There’s no way that’s keeping me away from Disney no matter how much I don’t like it for target trips at home.



Same. Not Disney but I'd walk on broken glass to go to Universal sometime soon. I already bought a 50 pack of disposable masks for our August trip.


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> I expect Disney to take it seriously and not just have policies on paper. I expect the rules to be enforced. If they aren't, and a cluster is traced back to Disney, that is bad for everyone, including Disney. I have been to other theme parks where I've seen various rules quite strictly enforced and no one is sobbing that their day wasn't as magical as a result.


Where have you gone that has enforced policies better than Disney?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

UOAP said:


> It's hard to social distance in a theme park, even with low crowds. Read that blog about the first day at Shanghai Disney. The stores were still crowded as people spilled into them. And that was with barely anyone there.


Agreed, I think people using logical reasoning will come to this conclusion.

I personally just worry about the Mask Justice Warriors in the park, instead of being kind to others and making the best of it in the short term.


----------



## Josh125

gottalovepluto said:


> They are still required by Disney in Shanghai, the government of Shanghai has relaxed their requirement from required to recommended. People have gotten glimpses of a few non-masked people at Disney Shanghai and combined with Chapek’s comments to CNBC  this morning it’s kicked off an impassioned debate here on how strict a WDW mask requirement might be.


Gotcha - that's what I thought.  They have arguably the most brand value of any company, anything to tarnish that will be mitigated.  IMO the mask requirements will be strict.  It is just a good business decision.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Just a reminder that there is another thread over on the TPA&S forum to discuss masks. We've got an official statement from Disney at this point. For the sanity of some of us, please, can we stick to WDW/Disney-related news. Thank you.


I already tried that.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m sure a majority of people in the mark would either point out people not complying or vocally complain to the people in general that they are not complying

Either way, I see it working out one way or another. 

I do foresee some arguments in the park though between guests


----------



## UOAP

Letsoflyakite said:


> Agreed, I think people using logical reasoning will come to this conclusion.
> 
> I personally just worry about the Mask Justice Warriors in the park, instead of being kind to others and making the best of it in the short term.


All the more reason why Disney should be out there enforcing the rules and not leaving it to "vigilante justice."


----------



## Mark Thornhill

EveDallas said:


> I'm already seeing it. People are quickly getting to the breaking point.



I follow numerous threads on this board.  Just look at how the tone and attitudes have changed over the last 6 weeks.  It’s easy to argue some have already got to their breaking point.  You see people arguing the most petty things.  That’ll get worse before it gets better.

I don’t envy any of our leaders.  It literally is a no-win situation.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

What about resorts and open spaces there?  I will be camping, doesn't seem productive or protective for anyone at all to wear a mask inside my own campsite, which is definitely more than 6 feet from the next campsite.


----------



## yulilin3

Well i have a friend of a friend report,  so take it for exactly what it is
A friend's nephew has been called back,  he is one of the trainers during Traditions,  the 2 day class for incoming,  new cms
Now,  the regular theme parks cm schedule has not come out and the Disney jobs site has no jobs posted


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Well i have a friend of a friend report,  so take it for exactly what it is
> A friend's nephew has been called back,  he is one of the trainers during Traditions,  the 2 day class for incoming,  new cms
> Now,  the regular theme parks cm schedule has not come out and the Disney jobs site has no jobs posted


This *could* be promising news...but speculative at the moment.  However it's likely no new jobs are posted due to the CM survey in which they were asked if they'd be willing to work different jobs than they had before...so this would be cross-training in a different area than they were used to....IF this is true.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> This *could* be promising news...but speculative at the moment.  However it's likely no new jobs are posted due to the CM survey in which they were asked if they'd be willing to work different jobs than they had before...so this would be cross-training in a different area than they were used to....IF this is true.


Yeah,  that's why i thought it was weird for Traditions cm to be called back.  Cross training happens without the need for cm to do Traditions again.  But my friend has no reason to lie to me,  so it's still a wait and see


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  that's why i thought it was weird for Traditions cm to be called back.  Cross training happens without the need for cm to do Traditions again.  But my friend has no reason to lie to me,  so it's still a wait and see


Perhaps it's a modified Traditions?  As it will be a completely different environment and I can only imagine incredibly stressful for CMs as they deal with guests who won't want to comply...just reminding and refreshing everyone?


----------



## zemmer

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  that's why i thought it was weird for Traditions cm to be called back.  Cross training happens without the need for cm to do Traditions again.  But my friend has no reason to lie to me,  so it's still a wait and see


Maybe they’re going to be trained on the new procedures and will then train all returning cast members?


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Perhaps it's a modified Traditions?  As it will be a completely different environment and I can only imagine incredibly stressful for CMs as they deal with guests who won't want to comply...just reminding and refreshing everyone?


Maybe? Traditions is exactly what it sounds like,  a class to share the history of the company and walk through the park explaining the 4 keys.  The on hand training comes at each location with the appropriate leads,  not tradition cm. 
Anyways,  I've been dealing all day helping my DD with the unemployment fiasco,  finally got something put through but who knows when she'll get her first check , she told me, I would give anything to start working tomorrow,  it's such s mess


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  that's why i thought it was weird for Traditions cm to be called back.  Cross training happens without the need for cm to do Traditions again.  But my friend has no reason to lie to me,  so it's still a wait and see


This may be too much detail, so no worries if you don’t know or can’t answer, but do you know if the nephew is a Traditions facilitator at Disney University or does the classes for third party operators at Disney Springs? I know that those operators also have to go through an abridged version of Traditions, and some of these locations may be hiring new untrained people after laying off their staffs.


----------



## Pickle Rick

zemmer said:


> Maybe they’re going to be trained on the new procedures and will then train all returning cast members?



maybe he’s cross training himself.


----------



## SarahC97

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> What about resorts and open spaces there?  I will be camping, doesn't seem productive or protective for anyone at all to wear a mask inside my own campsite, which is definitely more than 6 feet from the next campsite.


In situations like that (outside) there is not enough time to achieve the infectious viral load that will make yous sick when you are standing 6 feet apart or where wind and the infinite outdoor space for viral dilution reduces viral load. I wouldn't think a mask would be necessary at a campground unless you're in a common space such as the bathroom.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Anyways,  I've been dealing all day helping my DD with the unemployment fiasco,  finally got something put through but who knows when she'll get her first check , she told me, I would give anything to start working tomorrow,  it's such s mess


Sending your DD all the love, support, and prayers  I can muster during this hard time. Please thank her from all of us for all that she does! It’s been truly inspirational to see how gracefully CMs have handled this whole thing, and to see their passion and love for what they do never ceases to amaze me (even during these trying times).


----------



## e_yerger

wow this thread got busy fast and idek what was the “news” that came out. Recap?


----------



## J-BOY

e_yerger said:


> wow this thread got busy fast and idek what was the “news” that came out. Recap?


Shanghai Disney opened this morning (in Shanghai time of course), and Bob Chapek was on a call with a news network this morning. During the call, he said "it's likely that we'll require masks for cast members and guests" in domestic parks as well. You can imagine where it's gone from there.


----------



## WallEFan00

Pickle Rick said:


> regarding masks?  I saw everyone wearing it inside the park.


Did you watch the actual opening (not the video where the executive shows off the tape markings? The opening event clearly shows some CM not wearing masks and waving at guests. Nearly all guests were wearing masks, but I did see some with it down on their chins or not covering their noses.


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> wow this thread got busy fast and idek what was the “news” that came out. Recap?


To recap the two developments today:
- Several Custodial CMs have been called back to work for Disney Springs’ reopening on May 20
- Shanghai Disneyland reopened today after a closure that began Jan 25
- Bob Chapek was on CNBC discussing the parks and COVID-19. Said Disney would be working with health experts and local officials to determine when a reopening was safe. Also mentioned that masks were likely to be required by CMs and guests


----------



## e_yerger

J-BOY said:


> Shanghai Disney opened this morning (in Shanghai time of course), and Bob Chapek was on a call with a news network this morning. During the call, he said "it's likely that we'll require masks for cast members and guests" in domestic parks as well. You can imagine where it's gone from there.


Oh so not an actual release from WDW or Disneyland in terms of procedures & operations? Similar to Iger’s temp check statement last month.
Edit: typo


----------



## Pickle Rick

WallEFan00 said:


> Did you watch the actual opening (not the video where the executive shows off the tape markings? The opening event clearly shows some CM not wearing masks and waving at guests. Nearly all guests were wearing masks, but I did see some with it down on their chins or not covering their noses.



I did watch it.


----------



## KBoopaloo

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  that's why i thought it was weird for Traditions cm to be called back.  Cross training happens without the need for cm to do Traditions again.  But my friend has no reason to lie to me,  so it's still a wait and see


Maybe they had new hires in the pipeline for Traditions and they are just resuming that hiring process now? They’ll need to replace the CP CMs so they would likely have spots for people who were in the process of being hired before the shutdown.


----------



## J-BOY

e_yerger said:


> Oh so not an actual release from WDW or Disneyland in terms of procedures & operations? Similar to Iger’s temp check statement last month.
> Edit: typo


Similar, yes, but much more definitive. Back then, Iger said they "were looking into it" but Chapek is now saying masks being required is "likely." He expanded on it quite a bit as well, saying that Disney's decision making will be reliant on how guests respond and that they're certainly expecting Americans to be more resistant to wearing masks.


----------



## e_yerger

J-BOY said:


> Similar, yes, but much more definitive. Back then, Iger said they "were looking into it" but Chapek is now saying masks being required is "likely." He expanded on it quite a bit as well, saying that Disney's decision making will be reliant on how guests respond and that they're certainly expecting Americans to be more resistant to wearing masks.


Sounds like he’s been reading this thread every day like us


----------



## jarestel

With more than 60 visits to WDW over the years (and obviously a fan), I can say I won't return until I feel it's safe to do so and that the experience will be worth the time and effort. I don't really care what anyone else may or may not do, but I will certainly be watching and reading about the experiences of the early adopters in order to determine when I want to return.

Here's to hoping for a quick return to a world where worrying about ADRs, FP+, and ticket price increases are the most stressful events we need to deal with!


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> This may be too much detail, so no worries if you don’t know or can’t answer, but do you know if the nephew is a Traditions facilitator at Disney University or does the classes for third party operators at Disney Springs? I know that those operators also have to go through an abridged version of Traditions, and some of these locations may be hiring new untrained people after laying off their staffs.


Just texted her,  he works at Disney university


----------



## UOAP

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> What about resorts and open spaces there?  I will be camping, doesn't seem productive or protective for anyone at all to wear a mask inside my own campsite, which is definitely more than 6 feet from the next campsite.


Exceptionally unlikely you would need to wear a mask if you aren't around any other people besides your own household. The problem is that crowds form at the theme parks. Heck, if people could actually effectively physical distance themselves, they could even have water parks open without masks (except when getting food). But people would need to actually follow the rules, and you can see on this thread many have argued that too many people have no interest. It's a shame.


----------



## zumfelde

Eric Smith said:


> Where have you gone that has enforced policies better than Disney?


Cedar Point


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Just texted her,  he works at Disney university


That’s great news! Thanks for checking!


----------



## Jrb1979

zumfelde said:


> Cedar Point


They will stop rides and have kicked people out for having your phone out on a ride.


----------



## merry_nbright

Jrb1979 said:


> They will stop rides and have kicked people out for having your phone out on a ride.



Been there, done that. You know what sucks? When people bring their phones out on lift hills like Magnum and then the ride goes “down” while you’re on it.  I was a CP season pass holder, so I saw this happened a lot more than it should have.


----------



## Jrb1979

merry_nbright said:


> Been there, done that. You know what sucks? When people bring their phones out on lift hills like Magnum and then the ride goes “down” while you’re on it.  I was a CP season pass holder, so I saw this happened a lot more than it should have.


I know. Its happened to me on MaxAir.


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> Weather is different in Shanghai than FL, at least Chapek acknowledged that.



Which shows how little he knows about Shanghai summers


----------



## SierraT

Well the good news is Raglan Road is available to make reservations on June 1.  At least I’ll have someplace to eat and drink!  Obviously several weeks away, but it’s good news to me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Which shows how little he knows about Shanghai summers


They suck (been there in Aug, ugg omg) but WDW tops out slightly warmer during the hottest months. Also Shanghai really only averages two months (Jul, Aug) of crap hot weather while FL averages 5 (May-Sept). (Search Orlando weather and Shanghai weather on Bing and it gives the historical averages on the right, quite cool! You can click through for the full year).

Friday looks like a nice wet day in Shanghai btw so for anyone wondering how it will go in the rain, that might be the first test...


----------



## Letsoflyakite

FCDub said:


> That’s certainly one way to look at it but faulty logic, in my opinion. Even if YOU will be OK if you get it, community spread to friends, family, and those at higher risk means it’s not just about you. This is why all those spring breakers in Florida were so looked down upon.


Absolutely, I can see your point.  However, anyone that actually chooses to go to WDW with 30000 people in street of the MK is doing the exact same thing no matter how many measures are put in place.  These droplets are going to be everywhere, there's no stopping it....outside of continued lockdown (which is a different subject).


----------



## NJlauren

Jetku said:


> Not quite Floridia, but Sesame Place finally sent AP holders their handling process. It’s absurd. No extension and no refund. They’ve been charging people on the monthly plan this whole time. They’re going to give “Sesame Cash” of an undisclosed amount to use in the park this year (no opening ETA) and an upgrade of your pass to the next tier.


Well the social media pressure paid off, passes now extended tIll 2021, at least for as long as the park is closed.

ETA this is in relation to sesame place passes (owned by seaworld)


----------



## Eric Smith

NJlauren said:


> Well the social media pressure paid off, passes now extended tIll 2021, at least for as long as the park is closed.


Where did you see this?


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> Well i have a friend of a friend report,  so take it for exactly what it is
> A friend's nephew has been called back,  he is one of the trainers during Traditions,  the 2 day class for incoming,  new cms
> Now,  the regular theme parks cm schedule has not come out and the Disney jobs site has no jobs posted


What is the significance of no jobs posted?


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> What is the significance of no jobs posted?


Traditions cm being called back is strange if they're not hiring new cm


----------



## stayathomehero

Eric Smith said:


> Where did you see this?


This is regarding Sesame Place. I just got the email myself as well.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Traditions cm being called back is strange if they're not hiring new cm


Not strange if you have a new set of training to go through and have to prepare for employees to go through that. We are in a new time.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...sneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0507200513200002F


----------



## xuxa777

Looks like you can book the Dolphin starting May 20th. The Swan doesn't allow till 6/1. The Dolphin is pricey until the 1st , probably because they will not be completely staffed/hotel not open completely. A way to stay on property in a little over a week.


----------



## rteetz

Just going throw it out there. It doesn’t help the thread or me at all if we in addition to off topic posts add too it by saying things like “wow can’t believe this hasn’t been locked yet” or “this thread has been off topic for 400 pages.”


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> Just going throw it out there. It doesn’t help the thread or me at all if we in addition to off topic posts add too it by saying things like “wow can’t believe this hasn’t been locked yet” or “this thread has been off topic for 400 pages.”


Sorry


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not strange if you have a new set of training to go through and have to prepare for employees to go through that. We are in a new time.


I really hope so. Ive been checking the jobs site 3 times a day,  need a job desperately


----------



## NJlauren

Eric Smith said:


> Where did you see this?


Sorry was in reply to a comment about sesame place, which is owned by Seaworld.  There passes run a calendar  year and they are closed during cold months.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Not strange if you have a new set of training to go through and have to prepare for employees to go through that. We are in a new time.



It makes sense specifically with some Custodial Cm’s being called back to work to start cleaning and get everything ready for the phased opening In Springs on the 20th.  Probably some new classes and training they have to take.


----------



## Jetku

NJlauren said:


> Well the social media pressure paid off, passes now extended tIll 2021, at least for as long as the park is closed.
> 
> ETA this is in relation to sesame place passes (owned by seaworld)



got the mail! Thank goodness.

The feedback was plentiful and fierce before Friday and they still went ahead with their consumer un-friendly plan. Now they’ve eaten crow and are extending it (like they should have originally) and still layering on all the bonuses. Why not just follow the Disney model - Disney already laid it out for them to follow and they already got to view that feedback.

Oh well. Hopefully we’ll get to go a few times around Halloween or Christmas and then next spring. I don’t trust sesame place while social distancing and masks are still recommended. Their queues are often stuffed and are relatively short. They don’t have the space for proper social distancing.


----------



## andyman8

Pickle Rick said:


> It makes sense specifically with some Custodial Cm’s being called back to work to start cleaning and get everything ready for the phased opening In Springs on the 20th.  Probably some new classes and training they have to take.


Traditions facilitators wouldn't necessarily handle those types of classes. Those facilitators generally only handle new hire onboarding (most of them facilitate Traditions in addition to performing another role around WDW). I'd imagine Operations facilitators would be far likelier to handle those kind of courses but I wouldn't be surprised if they had higher-ranking leaders and managers facilitating these types of courses right now, given that they'd be in the pilot stage and are dealing with a relatively small group.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

yulilin3 said:


> I really hope so. Ive been checking the jobs site 3 times a day,  need a job desperately


Praying for you, yulilin. Hope a job comes through soon for you!


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> Traditions facilitators wouldn't necessarily handle those types of classes. Those facilitators generally only handle new hire onboarding (most of them facilitate Traditions in addition to performing another role around WDW). I'd imagine Operations facilitators would be far likelier to handle those kind of courses but I wouldn't be surprised if they had higher-ranking leaders and managers facilitating these types of courses right now, given that they'd be in the pilot stage and are dealing with a relatively small group.



I understand that, but at the same time we don’t know what the guy will be required to do or learn when he goes back.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Traditions facilitators wouldn't necessarily handle those types of classes. Those facilitators generally only handle new hire onboarding (most of them facilitate Traditions in addition to performing another role around WDW). I'd imagine Operations facilitators would be far likelier to handle those kind of courses but I wouldn't be surprised if they had higher-ranking leaders and managers facilitating these types of courses right now, given that they'd be in the pilot stage and are dealing with a relatively small group.


I agree.  Im just excited people are starting to get called back


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I agree.  Im just excited people are starting to get called back


Yes! At the very least, people are getting their income source again, which is great news!


----------



## randumb0

My Disney Springs friend hasn't been called back but he hasn't worked there as long as others


----------



## dina444444

randumb0 said:


> My Disney Springs friend hasn't been called back but he hasn't worked there as long as others


The call backs are going to be in order of seniority. It’s the only fair way to do it.


----------



## Eric Smith

stayathomehero said:


> This is regarding Sesame Place. I just got the email myself as well.


Oh, I thought you meant Disney


----------



## Eric Smith

NJlauren said:


> Sorry was in reply to a comment about sesame place, which is owned by Seaworld.  There passes run a calendar  year and they are closed during cold months.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


No problem.  I should have read back farther


----------



## NJlauren

Jetku said:


> got the mail! Thank goodness.
> 
> The feedback was plentiful and fierce before Friday and they still went ahead with their consumer un-friendly plan. Now they’ve eaten crow and are extending it (like they should have originally) and still layering on all the bonuses. Why not just follow the Disney model - Disney already laid it out for them to follow and they already got to view that feedback.
> 
> Oh well. Hopefully we’ll get to go a few times around Halloween or Christmas and then next spring. I don’t trust sesame place while social distancing and masks are still recommended. Their queues are often stuffed and are relatively short. They don’t have the space for proper social distancing.



Yeah my favorite time to Go is Halloween and Christmas, and even then it’s really crowded sometimes.  Plus it’s so small there are very few places to escape the crowds.

The difference is Disney passes run 365 days while sesame place runs a calendar year, so are they going to extend for the whole 2021 pass year or Just add a month or two on to the pass?  I hope the whole 2021, but that isn’t clear yet.


----------



## Jetku

NJlauren said:


> Yeah my favorite time to Go is Halloween and Christmas, and even then it’s really crowded sometimes.  Plus it’s so small there are very few places to escape the crowds.
> 
> The difference is Disney passes run 365 days while sesame place runs a calendar year, so are they going to extend for the whole 2021 pass year or Just add a month or two on to the pass?  I hope the whole 2021, but that isn’t clear yet.



They’re being extended for a duration equivalent to the closure.  From the email:

“All active Season Passes will be *automatically extended* into 2021 for a period of time equivalent to the length of closure.”


----------



## charmed59

Is traditions training park specific?  If they are moving someone from Epcot to Disney Springs would they go through a different traditions training?  Or if they were moving from Epcot to AK?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Yooperroo

Anyone else notice that in addition to the DS restaurants, you can making dining reservations on MDE for the restaurants in the Four Seasons, including breakfast at Ravello which is typically a character dining experience, in June?


----------



## ZanyToes

Are any of you following the Shanghai Disney frequent flyers on Instagram?  Several are posting stories showing the changes there, and while Disney is trying a lot if it is kind of being ignored.  One girl said it's not disrespect, just that Shanghai has been back to normal in a lot of ways and everyone is just over it.   (Distancing in queues etc..)


----------



## chewlocca

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Seriously, then just don't go if someone can't handle masks. Geez


My wife is a nurse and wears a mask 12 hours a day. She will not wear one on vacation. Maybe you can, but before you comment on how it’s not a big deal wear one for hours a day. A carpenter wears a tool belt all day and it’s not a big deal. On vacation it’s a different story. Maybe you are a doctor and can handle a mask for hours and hours. Most people here aren’t, so don’t talk about how it’s not a big deal to wear one until you do it.


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> "Welcome to Disney, a family-friendly destination - but leave the grandparents at home"


I know this is supposed to be a joke, but this is probably the best advice you could give seniors until there is vaccine.


----------



## Pickle Rick

chewlocca said:


> My wife is a nurse and wears a mask 12 hours a day. She will not wear one on vacation. Maybe you can, but before you comment on how it’s not a big deal wear one for hours a day. A carpenter wears a tool belt all day and it’s not a big deal. On vacation it’s a different story. Maybe you are a doctor and can handle a mask for hours and hours. Most people here aren’t, so don’t talk about how it’s not a big deal to wear one until you do it.



She may have to wear one on vacation if the destination has a mask or face covering rule in place.


----------



## NJlauren

Jetku said:


> They’re being extended for a duration equivalent to the closure.  From the email:
> 
> “All active Season Passes will be *automatically extended* into 2021 for a period of time equivalent to the length of closure.”



Right and not to take this off topic, but since there passes run a calendar year, let’s say they open in July, you get till next July free then what?  Need to renew?  And only get till dec?  Or till theY add the following year (like they always do in August)... it’s 100% better then the earlier offer, but will depend when it opens how the benefit actually works.


----------



## Brianstl

UOAP said:


> That simply isn't true from an epidemiological standpoint. New clusters can happen anywhere.


This is almost certainly incorrect scientifically when it comes to this virus.  All the research done so far says certain environmental factors and time exposure are required to create a situation where a cluster can happen because of the viral load needed to cause infection. The open spaces of WDW Parks in the Florida sun and humidity are among the least likely places for transmission. If you are going to get a cluster from WDW it is most likely to come from a restaurant or large family coming together at DVC.


----------



## Brit_Jude

What date are we up to for Disney World existing onsite room/resort cancellations?


----------



## preemiemama

Brit_Jude said:


> What date are we up to for Disney World existing onsite room/resort cancellations?


So far May 31st, but potentially another round Wednesday (I think?).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brit_Jude said:


> What date are we up to for Disney World existing onsite room/resort cancellations?



I think as late as May 31st check in has been hit, so some extending into June but I believe that’s just how the cancellations work so the into June part may be meaningless.


----------



## cm8

jerry557 said:


> Good luck enforcing it. They'll be fights.


Hopefully, Disney will follow through and put them and their entitled behinds out the park. If you can’t follow what is being asked of you, then have the decency to stay your behind home. Period.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260048243083350016


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260048243083350016




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260049459477610496


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> Thats not a for certain. That was a rumor spread by one of the posters claiming to have a high ranking Disney employee as a family member.


Never said they were a "Family member" but they are like family to me so there's that..  carry on!


----------



## gottalovepluto

One of the Shanghai bloggers confirmed security there is not changing gloves or sanitizing them between checking bags
*facepalm*


----------



## Aurora0427

gottalovepluto said:


> One of the Shanghai bloggers confirmed security there is not changing gloves or sanitizing them between checking bags
> *facepalm*



 So gross


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

gottalovepluto said:


> One of the Shanghai bloggers confirmed security there is not changing gloves or sanitizing them between checking bags
> *facepalm*


Do remember at that point anyone at security has shown their green health code and had their temperature taken. Still weird, but not as weird if you think of it that way.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> One of the Shanghai bloggers confirmed security there is not changing gloves or sanitizing them between checking bags
> *facepalm*


I would’ve been surprised if they required security to change gloves after every guest. Like someone else mentioned they have already gone through a health check at that point.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> I would’ve been surprised if they required security to change gloves after every guest. Like someone else mentioned they have already gone through a health check at that point.


The real problem is cross-contamination from one guest's things to the next guest's things.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

One has to be realistic and practical. The security CMs are searching bags, not preparing for a surgical operation.   Similarly rides, auditoriums, loos etc., are not operating theatres.


----------



## C&Jx2

Keeping an eye out for the next set of closures...


----------



## woody337

C&Jx2 said:


> Keeping an eye out for the next set of closures...


Wonder how long this will contiue.........


----------



## SierraT

Attempted to check in on my reservation this morning and Stitch is constantly eating the page.  This may be a typical morning because I don’t check it often, or maybe they are making changes?


----------



## hertamaniac

Adding some positivity related to the cruise industry, Port Canaveral/Orlando is seeing a rise on inquiries.  As I stated before, if you feel comfortable, now might be the best time to book one regardless of cruise line.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/carnival-cruise-bookings-surge-amid-covid-19-pandemic
https://www.wesh.com/article/cruise-port-canaveral/32438980


----------



## lilypgirl

SierraT said:


> Attempted to check in on my reservation this morning and Stitch is constantly eating the page.  This may be a typical morning because I don’t check it often, or maybe they are making changes?


I am able to view mine with no problems.


----------



## cakebaker

SierraT said:


> Attempted to check in on my reservation this morning and Stitch is constantly eating the page.  This may be a typical morning because I don’t check it often, or maybe they are making changes?


I was trying to adjust our FP and it crashed on me as well. Not unusual at all during the first hour after the FP window opens.


----------



## Jacq7414

hertamaniac said:


> Adding some positivity related to the cruise industry, Port Canaveral/Orlando is seeing a rise on inquiries.  As I stated before, if you feel comfortable, now might be the best time to book one regardless of cruise line.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/carnival-cruise-bookings-surge-amid-covid-19-pandemic
> https://www.wesh.com/article/cruise-port-canaveral/32438980


We have the fantasy booked for April 2021, so I’m hoping cruises are ok to sail then. The price keeps on going up


----------



## DisFitz

SierraT said:


> Attempted to check in on my reservation this morning and Stitch is constantly eating the page.  This may be a typical morning because I don’t check it often, or maybe they are making changes?


Same here.  That also happened to me on Sunday but then yesterday it said "check in complete" again. . .I keep looking to see if June 6 - 12 GF reservations cancelled and completed online check a while back...


----------



## SierraT

DisFitz said:


> Same here.  That also happened to me on Sunday but then yesterday it said "check in complete" again. . .I keep looking to see if June 6 - 12 GF reservations cancelled and completed online check a while back...


That’s the other thing.  I don’t recall checking in and now it’s showing “check back for room number.”    They must have done it for me.


----------



## Craig Larson

gottalovepluto said:


> One of the Shanghai bloggers confirmed security there is not changing gloves or sanitizing them between checking bags
> *facepalm*



Two things, one more known than the other.

1. You can't get Covid just by touching something contaminated. It has to enter your body through an opening. So, if you have a bag and need to get something out of it, keep sanitizer handy, and sanitize your hands after going into the bag and befure using what you grabbed.

2. Less unknown is how much the virus can be transferred through physical contact. First, you would have needed someone to cough/sneeze directly onto their belongings. If security were to touch this, say even 30 minutes later, how much of that viral load is being transferred? It is not going to be 100%. Then if they touch something else, it would be less 100% of that last amount that transferred. How much of that is required to actually get you sick?

Think of the same concept as going grocery shopping, and touching stuff that others have touched. If it were such a big issue, there would be large outbreaks with grocery stores being the epicenter. We aren't seeing that. I'd be more concerned with needing to be face to face with security while they check.


----------



## hertamaniac

Although not Disney specific, at least one miniature golf company (all eight locations) is now open in Orlando on I-Drive according to our local news. 

I didn't really think about it previously, but does this lead to Disney opening theirs before the parks?


----------



## epcotobsessed

Lin-Manuel Miranda just Tweeted that "Hamilton" is coming to Disney+ on July 3. I am planning a late July trip and really want the World to reopen, but this makes me think that Disney is trying every possible other revenue stream because a reopening date for the World is still not something they can set. Just a guess! They may be releasing "Hamilton," knowing full well that the World is reopening in June, because of the millions they are currently losing every day.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Although not Disney specific, at least one miniature golf company (all eight locations) is now open in Orlando on I-Drive according to our local news.
> 
> I didn't really think about it previously, but does this lead to Disney opening theirs before the parks?


mini golf imo would be the perfect thing to open. You social distance anyways between holes, and it's outside


----------



## Ariel 1715

epcotobsessed said:


> Lin-Manuel Miranda just Tweeted that "Hamilton" is coming to Disney+ on July 3. I am planning a late July trip and really want the World to reopen, but this makes me think that Disney is trying every possible other revenue stream because a reopening date for the World is still not something they can set. Just a guess! They may be releasing "Hamilton," knowing full well that the World is reopening in June, because of the millions they are currently losing every day.


 It could also be that Hamilton is doing that because Broadway will not be open and that is a way for them to make money since the Broadway show and tours will not be opening anytime soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for your July trip


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Craig Larson said:


> Two things, one more known than the other.
> 
> 1. You can't get Covid just by touching something contaminated. It has to enter your body through an opening. So, if you have a bag and need to get something out of it, keep sanitizer handy, and sanitize your hands after going into the bag and befure using what you grabbed.
> 
> 2. Less unknown is how much the virus can be transferred through physical contact. First, you would have needed someone to cough/sneeze directly onto their belongings. If security were to touch this, say even 30 minutes later, how much of that viral load is being transferred? It is not going to be 100%. Then if they touch something else, it would be less 100% of that last amount that transferred. How much of that is required to actually get you sick?
> 
> Think of the same concept as going grocery shopping, and touching stuff that others have touched. If it were such a big issue, there would be large outbreaks with grocery stores being the epicenter. We aren't seeing that. I'd be more concerned with needing to be face to face with security while they check.


Agree with this. This isn’t a sterile environment. You’re also putting your bag on a table with everyone else’s bags. If people want them to change gloves between bags, they should also change gloves after opening the bag but before putting their hands in. They should also be wearing longer gloves unless they’re checking only fanny packs. Unless these checks are happening in a clean room, they’re just wearing gloves for their own protection, as always.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

epcotobsessed said:


> Lin-Manuel Miranda just Tweeted that "Hamilton" is coming to Disney+ on July 3. I am planning a late July trip and really want the World to reopen, but this makes me think that Disney is trying every possible other revenue stream because a reopening date for the World is still not something they can set. Just a guess! They may be releasing "Hamilton," knowing full well that the World is reopening in June, because of the millions they are currently losing every day.


I am soooooo excited for this!  I don’t care why they’re releasing it now, I’m just thrilled that it’s actually happening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

epcotobsessed said:


> Lin-Manuel Miranda just Tweeted that "Hamilton" is coming to Disney+ on July 3. I am planning a late July trip and really want the World to reopen, but this makes me think that Disney is trying every possible other revenue stream because a reopening date for the World is still not something they can set. Just a guess! They may be releasing "Hamilton," knowing full well that the World is reopening in June, because of the millions they are currently losing every day.


I don’t think so. Sounds like a way to keep the streaming buzz going. They’ve already got the relationship with him for Hamilton going direct to Disney Plus. July 3, holiday weekend, everyone will be talking about it... and they won’t be talking about Peacock, NBC’s streaming platform debuting 7/15 for all... #genius


----------



## jlwhitney

Craig Larson said:


> Two things, one more known than the other.
> 
> 1. You can't get Covid just by touching something contaminated. It has to enter your body through an opening. So, if you have a bag and need to get something out of it, keep sanitizer handy, and sanitize your hands after going into the bag and befure using what you grabbed.
> 
> 2. Less unknown is how much the virus can be transferred through physical contact. First, you would have needed someone to cough/sneeze directly onto their belongings. If security were to touch this, say even 30 minutes later, how much of that viral load is being transferred? It is not going to be 100%. Then if they touch something else, it would be less 100% of that last amount that transferred. How much of that is required to actually get you sick?
> 
> Think of the same concept as going grocery shopping, and touching stuff that others have touched. If it were such a big issue, there would be large outbreaks with grocery stores being the epicenter. We aren't seeing that. I'd be more concerned with needing to be face to face with security while they check.



Many seem to not fully grasp this concept.


----------



## MrsSmith07

DisFitz said:


> Same here.  That also happened to me on Sunday but then yesterday it said "check in complete" again. . .I keep looking to see if June 6 - 12 GF reservations cancelled and completed online check a while back...


I have a June 6 check in @ Riviera, and I was able to complete my online check in last night. I’m still nervous every time I hear the new email chime that it’s going to be my cancellation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsSmith07 said:


> I have a June 6 check in @ Riviera, and I was able to complete my online check in last night. I’m still nervous every time I hear the new email chime that it’s going to be my cancellation.


I take it you’re on cash not points?


----------



## roth697

My May ressie is still not canceled yet.  Someone said this may happen Wed or Thur?  I really want Disney to reach out before I do.  Still not a single e-mail.  

Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
Fri, May 22, 2020 – Mon, May 25, 2020

This June ressie still has FP+ on it

Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
Fri, Jun 5, 2020 – Sun, Jun 7, 2020


----------



## rteetz

epcotobsessed said:


> Lin-Manuel Miranda just Tweeted that "Hamilton" is coming to Disney+ on July 3. I am planning a late July trip and really want the World to reopen, but this makes me think that Disney is trying every possible other revenue stream because a reopening date for the World is still not something they can set. Just a guess! They may be releasing "Hamilton," knowing full well that the World is reopening in June, because of the millions they are currently losing every day.


Disney bought the film rights to Hamilton before the closures. They always had an intention of releasing it. I think that release may have sped up though due to the closure.


----------



## Jacq7414

roth697 said:


> My May ressie is still not canceled yet.  Someone said this may happen Wed or Thur?  I really want Disney to reach out before I do.  Still not a single e-mail.
> 
> Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
> Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
> Fri, May 22, 2020 – Mon, May 25, 2020
> 
> This June ressie still has FP+ on it
> 
> Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
> Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
> Fri, Jun 5, 2020 – Sun, Jun 7, 2020


I thought Disney officially is closed until May 31?


----------



## epcotobsessed

rteetz said:


> Disney bought the film rights to Hamilton before the closures. They always had an intention of releasing it. I think that release may have sped up though due to the closure.


Yup, was supposed to be released October 2021. This is a big move up, and I sure am happy about it!


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Disney bought the film rights to Hamilton before the closures. They always had an intention of releasing it. I think that release may have sped up though due to the closure.


Well they definitely sped this up. The theatrical release wasn’t planned until October 2021. I am hoping it still sees a theatrical release at some point if only to hear the audio in a theatre setting.


----------



## marinejjh

roth697 said:


> My May ressie is still not canceled yet.  Someone said this may happen Wed or Thur?  I really want Disney to reach out before I do.  Still not a single e-mail.
> 
> Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
> Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
> Fri, May 22, 2020 – Mon, May 25, 2020
> 
> This June ressie still has FP+ on it
> 
> Disney's All-Star Movies Resort
> Disney's Animal Kingdom® Resort Area
> Fri, Jun 5, 2020 – Sun, Jun 7, 2020


Gotta love this. Disney prides themselves as a company on customer service. During all of this I have really started questioning the customer service and quality of the Disney brand and where the priority is.


----------



## MrsSmith07

gottalovepluto said:


> I take it you’re on cash not points?


This trip yes, cash, room only, FL resident discount, booked direct.


----------



## Moliphino

Jacq7414 said:


> I thought Disney officially is closed until May 31?



Park hours have been removed through 5/30. I think they aren't canceling rooms until like a week out or so. FP and ADRs are all gone through 5/30 (aside from ADRs for DS restaurants opening on 5/20).


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> Disney bought the film rights to Hamilton before the closures. They always had an intention of releasing it. I think that release may have sped up though due to the closure.



We may be talking about 2 different things.  They will shoot a regular Hollywood movie for Hamilton.  They filmed the stage production of Hamilton the last few days of the original cast.  I'm sure that's what will be streamed in July.  I agree with PP.  This is indicative how much longer Broadway will be closed.  Probably one of the last things to open.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Since I’ve always been somewhat of a germaphobe, contents of my bag are separated into big ziplocks. It’s very efficient for security to grab the 2 or 3 ziplock bags and they can see all the contents without digging around in the dark bag. I started this on my daughter’s first visit so they weren’t digging around and touching things like burp cloths, bottles/cups, pacifiers, sunglasses, etc. I still do this even though my kids aren’t babies anymore. 

This is a good option if you’re concerned about germs at security, especially since you can always wipe down the outside of the ziploc bags after security if you want.


----------



## UOAP

Welsh_Dragon said:


> One has to be realistic and practical. The security CMs are searching bags, not preparing for a surgical operation.   Similarly rides, auditoriums, loos etc., are not operating theatres.


They should be using sanitizer in between each search at the very least. You can put hand sanitizer on gloves. We do it all the time at the hospital when double gloving.


----------



## UOAP

Craig Larson said:


> Two things, one more known than the other.
> 
> 1. You can't get Covid just by touching something contaminated. It has to enter your body through an opening. So, if you have a bag and need to get something out of it, keep sanitizer handy, and sanitize your hands after going into the bag and befure using what you grabbed.
> 
> 2. Less unknown is how much the virus can be transferred through physical contact. First, you would have needed someone to cough/sneeze directly onto their belongings. If security were to touch this, say even 30 minutes later, how much of that viral load is being transferred? It is not going to be 100%. Then if they touch something else, it would be less 100% of that last amount that transferred. How much of that is required to actually get you sick?
> 
> Think of the same concept as going grocery shopping, and touching stuff that others have touched. If it were such a big issue, there would be large outbreaks with grocery stores being the epicenter. We aren't seeing that. I'd be more concerned with needing to be face to face with security while they check.


We are seeing outbreaks among the staff though. Harder to trace outbreaks to the store guests because stores aren't collecting that information right now. Before I left my last shift, we had a new patient who had gone out only to the grocery store in the previous month. No family living with her. No one was asking her about which store, etc, because she was unconscious and all we had was the ED report. Disney can easily reduce fomite spread by requiring some hand sanitizer rather than roll the dice on this one. Yeah, we don't KNOW, but we should reduce the odds, especially when it is cheap and easy to do so.


----------



## Fitzwoman27

I wonder if we are going to be able to bring a 6-8 oz sanitizer bottle in or limited to 3oz like planes, since it’s so hard to get them.


----------



## Joe in VA

A friend was hired by UO for in park retail management prior to Covid, he is moving from the northeast. He has finally been called in for the job, but will have to quarantine for 14 days due to the restrictions for certain states, and then begin training after that. 

Not sure what this means as far as dates, but I'd imagine he'd be working in the parks a month from now based upon being called down now.


----------



## Janet McDonald

There is way to much finger wagging and criticism toward others that _are in positions that we have no clue what it’s like. Dissecting videos of cast members in Shanghai etc. it must be very difficult to change all behaviors you have ever known and try to cope in this situation. Let people put cameras on all of us and talk about us every time we touch our nose out of habit. Sheesh. 
*Also idk why this typed out in italics I’m sorta technology stupid so there’s that. _


----------



## Eric Smith

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I wonder if we are going to be able to bring a 6-8 oz sanitizer bottle in or limited to 3oz like planes, since it’s so hard to get them.


Worst case, you can buy 3 oz empty bottles at Target and then transfer things in to them.  It's not an ideal situation but might be a decent workaround.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I wonder if we are going to be able to bring a 6-8 oz sanitizer bottle in or limited to 3oz like planes, since it’s so hard to get them.


Into Disney?  I don't believe they have any restrictions on it.  I believe TSA is also allowing sanitizer in larger quantities for the time being.

https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/hand-sanitizers


----------



## Craig Larson

UOAP said:


> We are seeing outbreaks among the staff though. Harder to trace outbreaks to the store guests because stores aren't collecting that information right now. Before I left my last shift, we had a new patient who had gone out only to the grocery store in the previous month. No family living with her. No one was asking her about which store, etc, because she was unconscious and all we had was the ED report. Disney can easily reduce fomite spread by requiring some hand sanitizer rather than roll the dice on this one. Yeah, we don't KNOW, but we should reduce the odds, especially when it is cheap and easy to do so.



But is it from touching things? Or being in close contact with the other workers for extended periods of time that staff are getting it? In my grocery store, they have cashiers and then someone usually helping bag. The baggers will work a few different lanes as necessary, but will be within 6 feet of the other worker for longer durations.

Are cashiers, who are touching all of your products and the 100 other people they scanned that day applying sanitizer/changing gloves after every shopper? If not, that is 0 difference than bag checks.  I have yet to see evidence that people are getting the virus en masse due to physically touching the same products as others.

I do agree with potentially using sanitizer between checks to reduce risk further, but I just don't believe the risk factor is high enough to be grossed out over the fact that it's not being done.


----------



## markiemark

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I wonder if we are going to be able to bring a 6-8 oz sanitizer bottle in or limited to 3oz like planes, since it’s so hard to get them.



If that were the case, you wouldn't be able to bring water bottles now.


----------



## Tjddis

WallEFan00 said:


> I watched the new video about how social distancing measures are being implemented in Shanghai. In the video, they show how all of these pieces of tape and stickers will show guests where to stand and where not to stand. That’s all fine and dandy for adults. But, I don’t see how guests with children or larger groups will manage within these guidelines. I have 3 children of school age. When we have gone before, keeping kids within a contained area and not touching handrails is nearly impossible. Also, most rides exit through the gift shop. How do they expect children to not touch things when they want to grab and show Mom/Dad the prize they want. I just don’t see it working. I also don’t want a Disney World without children in it. Thoughts?


Yep. It will be rather impossible to deal with exuberant children at WDW.  And I know somebody will say “control your children”. Much easier said than done, even for the most involved of patents


----------



## crazy4wdw

From WDWMagic:

Walt Disney World Senior VP Thomas Mazloum told the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force this morning that Disney does not have an opening date or anything further to report at this time.

Mazloum specifically stated that by taking bookings for July 1, it does not mean that Walt Disney World will be open at that time. He made similar comments a few weeks regarding the June 1 booking window that Disney opened and has since closed.

Thomas Mazloum reports to Walt Disney World President Josh D'Amaro, specifically overseeing operations for Transportation, Resorts and Premium Experiences.


----------



## cakebaker

UOAP said:


> They should be using sanitizer in between each search at the very least. You can put hand sanitizer on gloves. We do it all the time at the hospital when double gloving.



That would take forever to get guests through security. If you apply sanitizer correctly, it has to be rubbed in until dry, it’s not instantaneous. It would be much easier for guests to carry sanitizing wipes and stop and go through their bags wiping their own items down if it concerns them.


----------



## courtney1188

crazy4wdw said:


> From WDWMagic:
> 
> Walt Disney World Senior VP Thomas Mazloum told the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force this morning that Disney does not have an opening date or anything further to report at this time.
> 
> Mazloum specifically stated that by taking bookings for July 1, it does not mean that Walt Disney World will be open at that time. He made similar comments a few weeks regarding the June 1 booking window that Disney opened and has since closed.
> 
> Thomas Mazloum reports to Walt Disney World President Josh D'Amaro, specifically overseeing operations for Transportation, Resorts and Premium Experiences.



Not looking good for summer trips. At this point, I'm going away from hoping they're open for my mid-July trip to hoping they don't open so I can get a bigger partial refund on my AP, since it's definitely looking like we won't be able to use them again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MickeyWaffles said:


> Since I’ve always been somewhat of a germaphobe, contents of my bag are separated into big ziplocks. It’s very efficient for security to grab the 2 or 3 ziplock bags and they can see all the contents without digging around in the dark bag. I started this on my daughter’s first visit so they weren’t digging around and touching things like burp cloths, bottles/cups, pacifiers, sunglasses, etc. I still do this even though my kids aren’t babies anymore.
> 
> This is a good option if you’re concerned about germs at security, especially since you can always wipe down the outside of the ziploc bags after security if you want.


I LOVE this idea. THANK YOU! I am constantly in and out of my bag all day and I don't even have a kid lol.

I'm thinking ziploc bags are going to become my new best friend. I really have no other idea how one would handle taking off a mask to eat stuff and putting the same mask back on safely otherwise. Anything it touches is contaminated. New ziploc bag each time I take it off sounds like the safest method to prevent contaminating myself...


----------



## gottalovepluto

courtney1188 said:


> Not looking good for summer trips. At this point, I'm going away from hoping they're open for my mid-July trip to hoping they don't open so I can get a bigger partial refund on my AP, since it's definitely looking like we won't be able to use them again.


Obligatory: means nothing for summer trips.

WDW isn't dumb enough to let the commission break their big news when it comes.


----------



## Eric Smith

courtney1188 said:


> Not looking good for summer trips. At this point, I'm going away from hoping they're open for my mid-July trip to hoping they don't open so I can get a bigger partial refund on my AP, since it's definitely looking like we won't be able to use them again.


Pete said last Friday that he had six different sources saying the date is June 1.   I expect they'll open sometime in June.   They likely don't want to commit to anything in case there's a sudden breakout and they have to back off.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Eric Smith said:


> Pete said last Friday that he had six different sources saying the date is June 1.   I expect they'll open sometime in June.   They likely don't want to commit to anything in case there's a sudden breakout and they have to back off.


Pete?


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> Pete said last Friday that he had six different sources saying the date is June 1.


This  is the best evidence that “ sources” are unreliable at best. Someone just posted on the cancellation thread she just got the email from WDW for her early June trip. So much for June 1 and so much for the idea that they stopped bookings due to capacity. Unless it comes directly from Disney, I believe nothing.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pete?
> View attachment 494369


Owner of the Disboards and Dreams Unlimited TA.


----------



## armerida

Eric Smith said:


> Pete said last Friday that he had six different sources saying the date is June 1.   I expect they'll open sometime in June.   They likely don't want to commit to anything in case there's a sudden breakout and they have to back off.


Was that in the Disney Springs episode? I didn’t listen to the whole thing...


----------



## Searc

SierraT said:


> Attempted to check in on my reservation this morning and Stitch is constantly eating the page.  This may be a typical morning because I don’t check it often, or maybe they are making changes?


It's Tuesday.


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> Owner of the Disboards and Dreams Unlimited TA.


is there somewhere we can listen to that?


----------



## JaNelson38

gottalovepluto said:


> Obligatory: means nothing for summer trips.
> 
> WDW isn't dumb enough to let the commission break their big news when it comes.



Correct.  They'll almost certainly have a press conference to announce their intentions, maybe jointly with Universal, SeaWorld, etc.  I'm sure they'll all open pretty much at the same time, as that makes the most sense.

I still maintain that WDW will be open in June.  It will be financial suicide if they're not open for the summer for the state of Florida - and on top of that WDW is the largest private employer in the state.  Its simply not sustainable to stay closed, especially as the rest of the state opens around them.  As I understand it from a couple of business folks I know in Florida, the rumor running through the grapevine privately is that "phase 2" in Florida (which increases the capacity in bars/restaurants and technically allows theme parks to open if they wish) is going to begin on Memorial Day weekend.  If that happens, WDW probably starts calling back CM's around then to prepare for an opening sometime in early to mid June.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> This  is the best evidence that “ sources” are unreliable at best. Someone just posted on the cancellation thread she just got the email from WDW for her early June trip. So much for June 1 and so much for the idea that they stopped bookings due to capacity. Unless it comes directly from Disney, I believe nothing.


And it was a Poly Res...


----------



## Searc

Fitzwoman27 said:


> I wonder if we are going to be able to bring a 6-8 oz sanitizer bottle in or limited to 3oz like planes, since it’s so hard to get them.


TSA has adjusted the amount allowed for hand sanitizer. It's now 12 oz, sanitizer only.


----------



## Mit88

armerida said:


> Was that in the Disney Springs episode? I didn’t listen to the whole thing...



He said it at the beginning of yesterday’s DVC show, which was recorded Friday (before Disney closed off June reservations and started booking only for July 1st and after)


----------



## TropicalDIS

cakebaker said:


> This  is the best evidence that “ sources” are unreliable at best. Someone just posted on the cancellation thread she just got the email from WDW for her early June trip. So much for June 1 and so much for the idea that they stopped bookings due to capacity. Unless it comes directly from Disney, I believe nothing.



This. There’s so much different info out there, and clearly everyone has an opinion, so until it comes from the house of mouse, it is just a rumour.


----------



## JacknSally

Jroceagles said:


> is there someone we can listen to that?



*Their YouTube channels!*



Mit88 said:


> He said it at the beginning of yesterday’s DVC show, which was recorded Friday (before Disney closed off June reservations and started booking only for July 1st and after)



*Yesterday's DVC show*

*There should be a WDW show at 1pm EDT today - not sure what the topic will be.*


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> Their YouTube channels!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's DVC show
> 
> There should be a WDW show at 1pm EDT today - not sure what the topic will be.



Im guessing it’ll heavily feature the Shanghai opening and what it means for WDW and DL when they open, and probably Disney Springs reopening


----------



## gottalovepluto

Janet McDonald said:


> There is way to much finger wagging and criticism toward others that _are in positions that we have no clue what it’s like. Dissecting videos of cast members in Shanghai etc. it must be very difficult to change all behaviors you have ever known and try to cope in this situation. Let people put cameras on all of us and talk about us every time we touch our nose out of habit. Sheesh.
> *Also idk why this typed out in italics I’m sorta technology stupid so there’s that. _


I like the italics here, it's like classy yelling lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> This  is the best evidence that “ sources” are unreliable at best. Someone just posted on the cancellation thread she just got the email from WDW for her early June trip. So much for June 1 and so much for the idea that they stopped bookings due to capacity. Unless it comes directly from Disney, I believe nothing.


Can I just say the timing of that cancellation was just crazy. I've been really good about not letting a glimmer of hope through for my late June trip the last week. Lock those emotions down. But today, it started peaking it's way through and then like 20 mins later... SLAP!


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Im guessing it’ll heavily feature the Shanghai opening and what it means for WDW and DL when they open, and probably Disney Springs reopening



*Yup, that's my assumption as well, I just haven't seen their topics announced yet so I didn't want to promise anything they weren't going to deliver   *


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Yup, that's my assumption as well, I just haven't seen their topics announced yet so I didn't want to promise anything they weren't going to deliver  *



I just figured that’s the easiest assumption given there isn’t much else to talk about. Maybe talk about the earnings report since it came out after the show last Tuesday, but Pete and Ryno did their own show about it


----------



## SierraT

gottalovepluto said:


> Can I just say the timing of that cancellation was just crazy. I've been really good about not letting a glimmer of hope through for my late June trip the last week. Lock those emotions down. But today, it started peaking it's way through and then like 20 mins later... SLAP!



Thanks, found the answer.


----------



## NJlauren

MickeyWaffles said:


> Since I’ve always been somewhat of a germaphobe, contents of my bag are separated into big ziplocks. It’s very efficient for security to grab the 2 or 3 ziplock bags and they can see all the contents without digging around in the dark bag. I started this on my daughter’s first visit so they weren’t digging around and touching things like burp cloths, bottles/cups, pacifiers, sunglasses, etc. I still do this even though my kids aren’t babies anymore.
> 
> This is a good option if you’re concerned about germs at security, especially since you can always wipe down the outside of the ziploc bags after security if you want.



We do this as well, makes security much faster as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> This  is the best evidence that “ sources” are unreliable at best. Someone just posted on the cancellation thread she just got the email from WDW for her early June trip. So much for June 1 and so much for the idea that they stopped bookings due to capacity. Unless it comes directly from Disney, I believe nothing.


So do you also not believe the person who said their Poly stay was cancelled?


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Yup, that's my assumption as well, I just haven't seen their topics announced yet so I didn't want to promise anything they weren't going to deliver  *





Mit88 said:


> I just figured that’s the easiest assumption given there isn’t much else to talk about. Maybe talk about the earnings report since it came out after the show last Tuesday, but Pete and Ryno did their own show about it



*Today's show has been posted on YouTube! Today's DisUnplugged show description...*

*In this episode, Disney Springs is set to reopen on May 20 with limited capacity and operating hours, Shanghai Disneyland has reopened to guests, Walt Disney World is now only accepting hotel reservations for arrival on July 1 or later, plus so much more! 

Livestream will start around 1pm EDT here**.*


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

Eric Smith said:


> So do you also not believe the person who said their Poly stay was cancelled?



Hopefully they'll respond to the questions asking for more details about what email said/offers. There weren't any details except they cancelled and I can't find anything anywhere on other cancellations besides charter groups through travel agents. Ugh, I hate this.


----------



## Eric Smith

enchantedpixiedust said:


> Hopefully they'll respond to the questions asking for more details about what email said/offers. There weren't any details except they cancelled and I can't find anything anywhere on other cancellations besides charter groups through travel agents. Ugh, I hate this.


I agree, I'm a bit skeptical on that one because there aren't more reports of cancellations.  Also, Disney has been cancelling on a regular basis so the cancellation emails for June 6 should be a week away if they went out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

enchantedpixiedust said:


> Hopefully they'll respond to the questions asking for more details about what email said/offers. There weren't any details except they cancelled and I can't find anything anywhere on other cancellations besides charter groups through travel agents. Ugh, I hate this.


I just asked if they booked via TA, waiting on answer. Watch them pop back on in like 3 days to all these responses hahaha


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> I agree, I'm a bit skeptical on that one because there aren't more reports of cancellations.  Also, Disney has been cancelling on a regular basis so the cancellation emails for June 6 should be a week away if they went out.



June 6 would be coming out today/tomorrow, going by the past weeks. It would be the week of 5/31-6/6 disappearing this week.


----------



## Eric Smith

Moliphino said:


> June 6 would be coming out today/tomorrow, going by the past weeks. It would be the week of 5/31-6/6 disappearing this week.


Isn't it going day by day?  I thought a mod said that cancellations for trips starting on May 31 are going out today, June 1 would be tomorrow and then on from there.  Maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

A little news from Paris...  a possible mid July reopening being investigated 

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/disneyland-paris-executives-guidelines-kc1/


----------



## TexasChick123

If someone had a reservation for end of May-beginning of June (ex. May 29-June3), there are reports they’re cancelling the whole thing. They can’t cancel just the May portion. That’s what I’ve seen anyway. I don’t think anyone has had a reservation completely in the month of June cancelled just yet.


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> Isn't it going day by day?  I thought a mod said that cancellations for trips starting on May 31 are going out today, June 1 would be tomorrow and then on from there.  Maybe I misunderstood.



They've been canceling a week at a time. Usually emails start going out about resort reservations on Tuesday and by Thursday afternoon the hours are gone from the park calendar.


----------



## Eric Smith

Moliphino said:


> They've been canceling a week at a time. Usually emails start going out about resort reservations on Tuesday and by Thursday afternoon the hours are gone from the park calendar.


Thanks, I thought it was day by day.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TexasChick123 said:


> If someone had a reservation for end of May-beginning of June (ex. May 29-June3), there are reports they’re cancelling the whole thing. They can’t cancel just the May portion. That’s what I’ve seen anyway. I don’t think anyone has had a reservation completely in the month of June cancelled just yet.


People have been able to call and get those changed to a 6/1 start date. Might have to do it prior to it getting cancelled though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

@yulilin3 has now acquired the 3rd report of this from CMs today... from the cancellation thread

"Alright, was on hold for 20 minutes but got a very pleasant and chatty CM
She said my June 1-2 Contemporary resort reservations looks good, no cancellations so far for June.
She was puzzled when I said some people started getting emails already, she double checked and said everything on her end said no cancellations yet
I asked if I had the possibility of changing dates in June if it does eventually cancel, she said no changes for June can be done at this time
I asked if maybe they are consolidating resorts and only having a few open, she said that is something being discussed and because they are opening in phases that's why they stopped taking reservations for June because they are at capacity."

_Something _sounds afoot. We haven't had 3 reports of CM phone "info" on the same day saying the same thing this whole time...

ETA: thanks Yulilin3 for calling and sharing with us


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> So do you also not believe the person who said their Poly stay was cancelled?


I’m talking about guesses and predictions from “ sources”, not first hand reports. I don’t believe the guest who says they got an email was lying.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> I’m talking about guess and predictions from “ sources”, not first hand reports. I don’t believe the guest who says they got an email was lying.


I don't believe random people on a message board who have "sources."  However, I do believe Pete Werner when he says he has sources that are saying this.


----------



## Gator Kate

My May 23-25 resort reservation has not been cancelled by Disney yet.


----------



## roth697

Gator Kate said:


> My May 23-25 resort reservation has not been cancelled by Disney yet.



Same here, still on MDE for May 22-25


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

So to recap all these sources for those playing along at home, we have:

- Jimmy Mouse with his big time source saying June 1st (pushed back from last week of May).
- The person with the cousin at Sea Word saying June
- Pistol Pete and his six sources saying June
- Someone with (and I’m paraphrasing here) an EXTREMELY distant third party source saying maybe August for WDW and Disneyland is closing up shop for the whole year.
- Random phone CMs with responses ranging from “I think we’re opening up next week” to “we may never open our doors again”.

The entertainment value of this board is so high that I honestly can’t believe it’s free! Lol I love you all, keep it comin!


----------



## Craig Larson

Gator Kate said:


> My May 23-25 resort reservation has not been cancelled by Disney yet.





roth697 said:


> Same here, still on MDE for May 22-25



Disney is not automatically cancelling until you are within 7 days. That means it will still show in your MDE account before they actually remove it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gator Kate said:


> My May 23-25 resort reservation has not been cancelled by Disney yet.


It will be.


----------



## maciemouse

My reservations starts June 1st at AKL.  I haven’t received an email as of yet.  I do think it will be cancelled.   I cant see the parks opening by June 1 if the CMs haven’t been given a date to come back.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe random people on a message board who have "sources."  However, I do believe Pete Werner when he says he has sources that are saying this.


I believe his sources are saying it too. You are completely misunderstanding me. I don’t think people relaying what they’ve been told are lying. I think their sources may not know as much as they claim they do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JayhawkCruiser said:


> There’s so many pages on this and the other popular news and rumors board that I’ve missed some of the rumors. In fact I only saw the running Sven joke not the actual rumor!


Secure Circuit August opening. Basically quoted Secure Circuit rumor reported here. He might walk amongst us...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I believe his sources are saying it too. You are completely misunderstanding me. I don’t think people relaying what they’ve been told are lying. I think their sources may not know as much as they claim they do.



I’m with you.

I’d even go a step further that most of the time the sources may be reporting the most accurate info at the time. Things just change so quickly that until it’s Disney official it’s pretty worthless.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m with you.
> 
> I’d even go a step further that most of the time the sources may be reporting the most accurate info at the time. Things just change so quickly that until it’s Disney official it’s pretty worthless.


I was about to say exactly this. Given the climate and fluid nature of this, any rumor is worthless unless it includes “will announce publicly within 24 hours”


----------



## Eric Smith

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I was about to say exactly this. Given the climate and fluid nature of this, any rumor is worthless unless it includes “will announce publicly within 24 hours”


If you believe that, ignore it and move on.  We're on the *Rumors *and News board so take things that are posted for what they're worth.  Others who want to put more stock in to them are free to do so.


----------



## disney1474

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m with you.
> 
> I’d even go a step further that most of the time the sources may be reporting the most accurate info at the time. Things just change so quickly that until it’s Disney official it’s pretty worthless.


Agree.  And that's why Disney hasn't announced an opening date because they really just aren't that certain yet with things changing everyday.  They need to be sure they're opening on the date that they eventually will announce.  Until then I guess....


----------



## cakebaker

BorderTenny said:


> Better yet, printed directly on an MWord.


Shhhhhh....we haven’t had that brought up for several pages now. That must be a record!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

cakebaker said:


> Shhhhhh....we haven’t had that brought up for several pages now. That must be a record!


I will take opening date rumors and coffee maker meltdowns over MWord debates that don’t matter (because the mouse is either going to say you have to or don’t have to and that’s that) ANY DAY.


----------



## Eric Smith

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I will take opening date rumors and coffee maker meltdowns over MWord debates that don’t matter (because the mouse is either going to say you have to or don’t have to and that’s that) ANY DAY.


I think that was confirmed by Chapek yesterday.


----------



## Marionnette

Eric Smith said:


> I think that was confirmed by Chapek yesterday.


Or at least intimated.


----------



## cm8

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pete?
> View attachment 494369



Don’t trust that crazy Pete!!! He tried to kill Woody!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> @yulilin3 has now acquired the 3rd report of this from CMs today... from the cancellation thread
> 
> "Alright, was on hold for 20 minutes but got a very pleasant and chatty CM
> She said my June 1-2 Contemporary resort reservations looks good, no cancellations so far for June.
> She was puzzled when I said some people started getting emails already, she double checked and said everything on her end said no cancellations yet
> I asked if I had the possibility of changing dates in June if it does eventually cancel, she said no changes for June can be done at this time
> I asked if maybe they are consolidating resorts and only having a few open, she said that is something being discussed and because they are opening in phases that's why they stopped taking reservations for June because they are at capacity."
> 
> _Something _sounds afoot. We haven't had 3 reports of CM phone "info" on the same day saying the same thing this whole time...
> 
> ETA: thanks Yulilin3 for calling and sharing with us


I wonder if I should call & ask about my VAH disappearing from my account.  No email or refund (makes sense, it's for June 12) but it is gone from MDE.  Just to see what they say, if it's consistent.


----------



## MrsSmith07

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I wonder if I should call & ask about my VAH disappearing from my account.  No email or refund (makes sense, it's for June 12) but it is gone from MDE.  Just to see what they say, if it's consistent.


My VAH for the 12th is still showing. I'm curious what they'll tell you. ETA - I even signed out and back in and it still shows VAH tickets.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> @yulilin3 has now acquired the 3rd report of this from CMs today... from the cancellation thread
> 
> "Alright, was on hold for 20 minutes but got a very pleasant and chatty CM
> She said my June 1-2 Contemporary resort reservations looks good, no cancellations so far for June.
> She was puzzled when I said some people started getting emails already, she double checked and said everything on her end said no cancellations yet
> I asked if I had the possibility of changing dates in June if it does eventually cancel, she said no changes for June can be done at this time
> I asked if maybe they are consolidating resorts and only having a few open, she said that is something being discussed and because they are opening in phases that's why they stopped taking reservations for June because they are at capacity."
> 
> _Something _sounds afoot. We haven't had 3 reports of CM phone "info" on the same day saying the same thing this whole time...
> 
> ETA: thanks Yulilin3 for calling and sharing with us


When you say 3 reports of the same info, is that about them stopping reservations for June but not necessarily cancelling all of June?  Sorry I can't find it haha.


----------



## zemmer

MusicalAstronaut said:


> When you say 3 reports of the same info, is that about them stopping reservations for June but not necessarily cancelling all of June?  Sorry I can't find it haha.


Several phone cm have said they stopped taking reservations for June because they’re “at capacity”.


----------



## Jroceagles

zemmer said:


> Several phone cm have said they stopped taking reservations for June because they’re “at capacity”.


normally take that at face value....but with multiple saying it...where there is smoke....


----------



## Mit88

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I wonder if I should call & ask about my VAH disappearing from my account.  No email or refund (makes sense, it's for June 12) but it is gone from MDE.  Just to see what they say, if it's consistent.



Doing a party like VAH with all the protocols in place would be nearly impossible. They wouldn’t be able to provide you with the rare character M&G, the stage show, the DJ dance party, or the Cursed Caravan. So they’d be charging you $145 for 3 hours and provide you with just the exclusive treats, and ride overlays. There’s no way they’d be able to justify that party taking place, even for half the amount they’re charging.

Not to mention having to get people out of the park, clean the park, and then bring people back in for the event.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

zemmer said:


> Several phone cm have said they stopped taking reservations for June because they’re “at capacity”.


I honestly hoped that was the case when I first heard, fingers crossed!  


Mit88 said:


> Doing a party like VAH with all the protocols in place would be nearly impossible. They wouldn’t be able to provide you with the rare character M&G, the stage show, the DJ dance party, or the Cursed Caravan. So they’d be charging you $145 for 3 hours and provide you with just the exclusive treats, and ride overlays. There’s no way they’d be able to justify that party taking place, even for half the amount they’re charging.
> 
> Not to mention having to get people out of the park, clean the park, and then bring people back in for the event.


This is definitely what the optimist in me hopes the reason for cancelling is!  Now to keep playing the waiting game & see if/when June reservations are cancelled.  Mine is June 12-16 so if they go with June 15 I might be SOL anyway.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260294091008548866


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260294091008548866


Interestingly, this _does include_ the Universal Studios Store in CW, which is owned and operated by Universal Parks & Resorts. That's different than DS, which (as of now) will not be operating World of Disney or any other Disney-owned locations.


----------



## Pickle Rick

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/operations-update?linkId=88480280


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the official info on citywalk https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/operations-update


----------



## burg

yulilin3 said:


> Here's the official info on citywalk https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/operations-update


I think this part is telling, and important:

"Please note the CDC advises that *older adults and people of any age who have serious underlying medical conditions* might be at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19. Guests should evaluate their risk in determining whether to attend. People who show no symptoms can spread COVID-19 if they are infected, *any interaction with the general public poses an elevated risk of being exposed to COVID-19*, and we cannot guarantee that you will not be exposed during your visit."

So in line with what myself and many others have been saying, you are welcome to come at your own risk. But the stores, parks, etc, will not guarantee it is a sterile environment.


----------



## gottalovepluto

burg said:


> I think this part is telling, and important:
> 
> "Please note the CDC advises that *older adults and people of any age who have serious underlying medical conditions* might be at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19. Guests should evaluate their risk in determining whether to attend. People who show no symptoms can spread COVID-19 if they are infected, *any interaction with the general public poses an elevated risk of being exposed to COVID-19*, and we cannot guarantee that you will not be exposed during your visit."
> 
> So in line with what myself and many others have been saying, you are welcome to come at your own risk. But the stores, parks, etc, will not guarantee it is a sterile environment.


That's a nicely written CYA honestly...


----------



## Pickle Rick

burg said:


> I think this part is telling, and important:
> 
> "Please note the CDC advises that *older adults and people of any age who have serious underlying medical conditions* might be at higher risk for severe illness from COVID-19. Guests should evaluate their risk in determining whether to attend. People who show no symptoms can spread COVID-19 if they are infected, *any interaction with the general public poses an elevated risk of being exposed to COVID-19*, and we cannot guarantee that you will not be exposed during your visit."
> 
> So in line with what myself and many others have been saying, you are welcome to come at your own risk. But the stores, parks, etc, will not guarantee it is a sterile environment.



Absolutely, but they are going with numerous restrictions, including it appears mandatory face coverings as one of them.


----------



## yulilin3

And temperature checks


----------



## burg

Pickle Rick said:


> Absolutely, but they are going with numerous restrictions, including it appears mandatory face coverings as one of them.



I didn't want to bring that part up, in hopes of saving 15 new pages of banter!


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> That's a nicely written CYA honestly...


It is honestly correct, too.  If you are a senior citizen, it is best not to go to these places until there is a vaccine.  Same is true if you have multiple comorbidities.


----------



## courtney1188

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 494414
> And temperature checks


Is there a temperature checks debate? And if we start one, would it help lessen the masks debate, or just waste more space?


----------



## DisneyElite4

What is the difference between a mask and a covering? When I think covering, I think of a Jasmine-esque slip of gauzy material that could potentially be open and fluttery-ish at the bottom. (If that makes any sense.) Which could be super fun, but also sounds like it doesn’t really hold in those coughs and “moist droplets.”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

courtney1188 said:


> Is there a temperature checks debate? And if we start one, would it help lessen the masks debate, or just waste more space?



There's been mild ones regarding their usefulness and also sweaty children in Florida heat. 

Mostly I think people don't feel as strongly about them due to the mostly non invasive and not too annoying process on the "at your own risk" side, and the "stricter measures" side realizes how many contagious individuals wouldn't have a fever anyways.


----------



## dina444444

DisneyElite4 said:


> What is the difference between a mask and a covering? When I think covering, I think of a Jasmine-esque slip of gauzy material that could potentially be open and fluttery-ish at the bottom. (If that makes any sense.) Which could be super fun, but also sounds like it doesn’t really hold in those coughs and “moist droplets.”


A bandana would be something that would meet a face covering requirement that is not a mask.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Last I heard they "CDC" were still recommending coughing and sneezing into your elbow


----------



## Violetspider

courtney1188 said:


> Is there a temperature checks debate? And if we start one, would it help lessen the masks debate, or just waste more space?


----------



## Eric Smith

Spaceguy55 said:


> Last I heard they "CDC" were still recommending coughing and sneezing into your elbow


That's general advice that everyone should follow for the rest of their lives.  It's like washing your hands after you use the restroom, it should have already been happening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> That's general advice that everyone should follow for the rest of their lives.  It's like washing your hands after you use the restroom, it should have already been happening.



I'm still horrified at the beginning of this people started buying soap like it was a brand new product.


----------



## gottalovepluto

burg said:


> I didn't want to bring that part up, in hopes of saving 15 new pages of banter!


OHMYGOSH SOMEONE SAID M@$# ?!!

PITCHFORKS FOR ALLLLLLL!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

courtney1188 said:


> Is there a temperature checks debate? And if we start one, would it help lessen the masks debate, or just waste more space?


I’m sorry. I cannot get into that. I’m just not feeling real The Great debate potential in temperature checks...


----------



## yulilin3

Universal's OFFICIAL guidelines
We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as needed. Hours of operation are subject to change.

*Will I have to wear a face covering? What if I don’t have one?
Yes* – all guests will be required to wear a face covering during their visit. If a guest does not have a face covering, we will provide a complimentary disposable one for use during their visit. We will also have face coverings available for purchase.

*What about face coverings when guests are eating?*
We have arranged tables and seating so that guests can remove their face coverings while they eat. But we ask that they wear them at all other times.

*What will happen if a guest has a high temperature?*
Any guest that has a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater will not be able to enter CityWalk and it will be requested that the individual see a doctor, per CDC guidelines.

*Will I have to pay for parking?*
Self-parking is complimentary during our limited reopening and is subject to change. Valet parking is not available at this time.


----------



## Krandor

Spaceguy55 said:


> Last I heard they "CDC" were still recommending coughing and sneezing into your elbow



That has always been reccomened and likely always will be.  While I often did it in the past if you cough into your hands and then later shake somebody's hands ... well. Elbow has always been the preferred option.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Brianstl said:


> It is honestly correct, too.  If you are a senior citizen, it is best not to go to these places until there is a vaccine.  Same is true if you have multiple comorbidities.



There are many senior citizens who are in better shape/health then allot of younger people. They take excellent care of themselves and have zero risk factors.  No reason they shouldn’t participate.  Life doesn’t need to be put on hold if you are healthy, you simply follow the same requirements as anyone else would.

A vaccine may never happen, it never has for aids or SARs . Yet life goes on and those who need too,  moderate themselves.


----------



## PrestonatorSR

gottalovepluto said:


> That's a nicely written CYA honestly...



What else do you want? Seems like an appropriate message that provides a critical reminder of the inherent risks, especially to certain populations. Not sure there is any other way to state those facts. Unless your point is that they shouldn't open until absolute 100 percent safety can be guaranteed for all--not sure what date that would ever be.


----------



## WallEFan00

yulilin3 said:


> Universal's OFFICIAL guidelines
> We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments as needed. Hours of operation are subject to change.
> 
> *Will I have to wear a face covering? What if I don’t have one?
> Yes* – all guests will be required to wear a face covering during their visit. If a guest does not have a face covering, we will provide a complimentary disposable one for use during their visit. We will also have face coverings available for purchase.
> 
> *What about face coverings when guests are eating?*
> We have arranged tables and seating so that guests can remove their face coverings while they eat. But we ask that they wear them at all other times.
> 
> *What will happen if a guest has a high temperature?*
> Any guest that has a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater will not be able to enter CityWalk and it will be requested that the individual see a doctor, per CDC guidelines.
> 
> *Will I have to pay for parking?*
> Self-parking is complimentary during our limited reopening and is subject to change. Valet parking is not available at this time.


So, does anybody think Disney will waive the parking fee for Resort guests to encourage private vehicles? That would be awesome.


----------



## yulilin3

WallEFan00 said:


> So, does anybody think Disney will waive the parking fee for Resort guests to encourage private vehicles? That would be awesome.


this is not the same situation. Citywalk is basically the parking garage for Citywalk and the parks, after 6pm they stop charging. They're waving parking fee because the parks are closed still


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> There are many senior citizens who are in better shape/health then allot of younger people. They take excellent care of themselves and have zero risk factors.  No reason they shouldn’t participate.  Life doesn’t need to be put on hold if you are healthy, you simply follow the same requirements as anyone else would.
> 
> A vaccine may never happen, it never has for aids or SARs . Yet life goes on and those who need to moderate themselves.


And Univ won’t stop them. But now they/their heirs can’t turn around and say they weren’t warned if something goes wrong.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> There's been mild ones regarding their usefulness and also sweaty children in Florida heat.
> 
> Mostly I think people don't feel as strongly about them due to the mostly non invasive and not too annoying process on the "at your own risk" side, and the "stricter measures" side realizes how many contagious individuals wouldn't have a fever anyways.


I think a lot of people also felt like there was little to no chance of temperature checks for US parks so it tempered that debate a bit. Time to rev it back up!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> And Univ won’t stop them. But now they/their heirs can’t turn around and say they weren’t warned if something goes wrong.



Seniors by AARP definition are anyone 55 years old or older.  Many of those Seniors still work full time and will for many years to come.  

As far as the over 80 crowd.. if they are physically up for a theme park vacation - I say go for it! And enjoy.


----------



## LSUmiss

KBoopaloo said:


> I think a lot of people also felt like there was little to no chance of temperature checks for US parks so it tempered that debate a bit. Time to rev it back up!


It’s also a month if not more from when parks open. Things could be different by then.


----------



## Janet McDonald

This was in the DVC thread. Anyone know?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Spaceguy55 said:


> Last I heard they "CDC" were still recommending coughing and sneezing into your elbow


Yes....that is what they “CDC” have always recommended....hopefully everyone did that already!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 494421This was in the DVC thread. Anyone know?



It’s been being mentioned today by several posters.  Also mentioned that it seems to be different from yesterday


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 494421This was in the DVC thread. Anyone know?


That's the automated system, nothing more IMO


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Silverwood opening on May 30th.

https://www.silverwoodthemepark.com...krKATla-oGKrsogElSbQGn-wspyyv-Cqq3fbpVSDoCCjY


----------



## Janet McDonald

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It’s been being mentioned today by several posters.  Also mentioned that it seems to be different from yesterday


Ok sorry my bad


----------



## KBoopaloo

LSUmiss said:


> It’s also a month if not more from when parks open. Things could be different by then.


Of course they could - everything changes nearly every day with this- but we now know it is a requirement for Citywalk opening this week so it is clearly something Universal has on the table for the parks as well. 

Truthfully I don’t actually want to rev up the debate at all - if it’s a rule, it’s a rule, if it’s not, it’s not.  I just thought it was funny that just when we seemed to reach peak mask debate exhaustion something new gets thrown back in the mix.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

andyman8 said:


> Interestingly, this _does include_ the Universal Studios Store in CW, which is owned and operated by Universal Parks & Resorts. That's different than DS, which (as of now) will not be operating World of Disney or any other Disney-owned locations.


So I actually worked in the Universal Studio Store in Hollywood in college. That store and the one in FL are not in the Parks union (and a few other stores on Citywalk). Not sure if that has anything to do with that store opening vs. say World of Disney in DS that are apart of the union.


----------



## koszmok

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Silverwood opening on May 30th.
> 
> https://www.silverwoodthemepark.com...krKATla-oGKrsogElSbQGn-wspyyv-Cqq3fbpVSDoCCjY



And this is from their policy:


*Capacity, Tickets, and Season Passes*

For the safety of all our guests and employees, if you, or anyone in your visiting party, are sick or experiencing COVID-like symptoms, please stay home.
If you would like to wear a mask and did not bring your own, *complimentary masks* will be available for each guest upon arrival.


----------



## lilypgirl

Rescheduled cheer comp in Disney  has been canceled.
*“ 5.11.20: *With the health and safety of our athletes, coaches, family, friends and employees at the forefront, we have made the difficult decision to cancel the 2020 Summit Championship events. Please know that we gave it our best efforts, but COVID-19 has had a tremendous impact on our world, and it has affected our cheer and dance community in ways we could not have imagined. Additional information, including refund information, can be found *here*.”


----------



## AmberMV

lilypgirl said:


> Rescheduled cheer comp in Disney  has been canceled.
> *“ 5.11.20: *With the health and safety of our athletes, coaches, family, friends and employees at the forefront, we have made the difficult decision to cancel the 2020 Summit Championship events. Please know that we gave it our best efforts, but COVID-19 has had a tremendous impact on our world, and it has affected our cheer and dance community in ways we could not have imagined. Additional information, including refund information, can be found *here*.”


When was it supposed to be?


----------



## lilypgirl

AmberMV said:


> When was it supposed to be?


3rd week of June! Gym owners are being told it was due to a lack of interest to be profitable don’t know the truth in that .


----------



## Mit88

lilypgirl said:


> Rescheduled cheer comp in Disney  has been canceled.
> *“ 5.11.20: *With the health and safety of our athletes, coaches, family, friends and employees at the forefront, we have made the difficult decision to cancel the 2020 Summit Championship events. Please know that we gave it our best efforts, but COVID-19 has had a tremendous impact on our world, and it has affected our cheer and dance community in ways we could not have imagined. Additional information, including refund information, can be found *here*.”



Cant have that type of competition in the type of situation we’re in. It’s unfortunate for those kids, but I don’t think this means anything in terms of Disney opening up.Especially if the NBA decides to use their WWoS facilities to finish the season, which seems more of a possibility now that Los Angeles extended their stay at home orders by 3 months


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Cant have that type of competition in the type of situation we’re in. It’s unfortunate for those kids, but I don’t think this means anything in terms of Disney opening up.Especially if the NBA decides to use their WWoS facilities to finish the season, which seems more of a possibility now that Los Angeles extended their stay at home orders by 3 months


LA expects it to be extended. It hasn’t actually been extended. Look for actual info at their weekly briefing tomorrow.


----------



## TexasChick123

lilypgirl said:


> 3rd week of June! Gym owners are being told it was due to a lack of interest to be profitable don’t know the truth in that .



I bet this is true. I can’t imagine most parents want their kids coming to a competition with kids from all over the country. You can manage your immediate family members much better than you can manage your kids in a large competition situation where kids are everywhere.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> LA expects it to be extended. It hasn’t actually been extended. Look for actual info at their weekly briefing tomorrow.



They seem pretty confident “with all certainty” is the quote.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

cakebaker said:


> I wish  that chart showed U.S. numbers. Regardless, the stats don’t really make a huge jump until you get into ages over 70. The difference between 50 and 60 isn’t that big. As a general statement, older people are at more risk, but that isn’t a hard and fast rule. There are many 65 yr olds healthier than younger people. I think leaving it to each individual, who knows their own medical history is best.



Agreed.   We took my Mom when she was mid 70s - she ran rings around us most days!  lol.   I only wish that I’ve been blessed with her genetics


----------



## merry_nbright

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Agreed.   We took my Mom when she was mid 70s - she ran rings around us most days!  lol.   I only wish that I’ve been blessed with her genetics



That’s how my dad is. He’s almost 70 and yet can handle it better than me due to years of going to flea markets!


----------



## Yooperroo

lilypgirl said:


> 3rd week of June! Gym owners are being told it was due to a lack of interest to be profitable don’t know the truth in that .


The cheer community was outraged that the event went from an invite event based on how well your team performed, to an open invite for any team that wanted to come. Lack of interest doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## TexasChick123

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Agreed.   We took my Mom when she was mid 70s - she ran rings around us most days!  lol.   I only wish that I’ve been blessed with her genetics





merry_nbright said:


> That’s how my dad is. He’s almost 70 and yet can handle it better than me due to years of going to flea markets!



The increased mortality rate coinciding with older populations is simply because people are more likely to have underlying medical conditions the older they get. My parents are in their 60’s but have no underlying medical conditions. They’re being somewhat cautious, but they’d probably be fine if they contracted this. However, they wouldn’t go to WDW when it reopens as my mom has told me many times...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

TexasChick123 said:


> The increased mortality rate coinciding with older populations is simply because people are more likely to have underlying medical conditions the older they get. My parents are in their 60’s but have no underlying medical conditions. They’re being somewhat cautious, but they’d probably be fine if they contracted this. However, they wouldn’t go to WDW when it reopens as my mom has told me many times...



Exactly.  My Mom gave me a hard No when I asked if she’d like a weekend trip to WDW for her September birthday.  She says it just isn’t a comfortable idea right now.


----------



## mamapenguin

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Silverwood opening on May 30th.
> 
> https://www.silverwoodthemepark.com...krKATla-oGKrsogElSbQGn-wspyyv-Cqq3fbpVSDoCCjY


Road trip...it’s 6 hours and 11 minutes. Hmmm, if Disneyland can’t get it together by August it might be an option.


----------



## Candlelady

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Exactly.  My Mom gave me a hard No when I asked if she’d like a weekend trip to WDW for her September birthday.  She says it just isn’t a comfortable idea right now.


I would go in a heartbeat.  My May trip was cancelled but I refuse to go if I must wear a mask or Disney can't or won't give me the full Disney experience.  So it seems I'll wait but not because I'm scared of the virus.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

gottalovepluto said:


> LA expects it to be extended. It hasn’t actually been extended. Look for actual info at their weekly briefing tomorrow.


The end of July or August?  I've been reading both.  I can't imagine LA county on lockdown till end of August....ugh.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Letsoflyakite said:


> The end of July or August?  I've been reading both.  I can't imagine LA county on lockdown till end of August....ugh.


I would wait for an official announcement honestly. Sounds like it might come tomorrow.


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> I would wait for an official announcement honestly. Sounds like it might come tomorrow.



I've missed several pages. An announcement tomorrow for DL or WDW?


----------



## TexasChick123

mshanson3121 said:


> I've missed several pages. An announcement tomorrow for DL or WDW?



I believe it’s an announcement about LA County in California, not DL or WDW.


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> I've missed several pages. An announcement tomorrow for DL or WDW?


No, this is about the possibility of Los Angeles County extending their stay at home order through August.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> No, this is about the possibility of Los Angeles County extending their stay at home order through August.



Silly me, thinking there might be real news from Disney


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Or the few hundreds pages or so that remain of very much not really on topic stuff.



Just like mitigation measure for the virus in disneyworld, actions of the mods are never going to 100% effective or get everything but they do the best they can.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> Just like mitigation measure for the virus in disneyworld, actions of the mods are never going to 100% effective or get everything but they do the best they can.


This.

I’m not perfect. Nobody is. I can’t possibly control every single post or see every single post as one single person. These boards have over 500,000 users. I have a life myself. I have other things to do. I don’t get paid for this. I do the best I can.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> This.
> 
> I’m not perfect. Nobody is. I can’t possibly control every single post or see every single post as one single person. These boards have over 500,000 users. I have a life myself. I have other things to do. I don’t get paid for this. I do the best I can.


I've heard that wearing a mask helps prevent the spread of off-topic posts. 

Sorry; I tried, but I could't resist that one. I'll just see myself out...


----------



## disney1474

rteetz said:


> This.
> 
> I’m not perfect. Nobody is. I can’t possibly control every single post or see every single post as one single person. These boards have over 500,000 users. I have a life myself. I have other things to do. I don’t get paid for this. I do the best I can.


Thank you rteetz for everything you do on these boards to keep us informed about the place I love.  You are appreciated


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> Just like mitigation measure for the virus in disneyworld, actions of the mods are never going to 100% effective or get everything but they do the best they can.


It’s sort of like the argument that others were speeding when you got caught. Ummmm...you were still speeding. I can’t imagine being a mod here.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> This.
> 
> I’m not perfect. Nobody is. I can’t possibly control every single post or see every single post as one single person. These boards have over 500,000 users. I have a life myself. I have other things to do. I don’t get paid for this. I do the best I can.



i do not envy you on these virus threads but I think you are doing as good a job as possible.  I know the volume of posts with these virus threads  is so much more then you are used to.  Mad props for all you do even when you delete my posts.  

and what are you doing trying to have a life?


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> This.
> 
> I’m not perfect. Nobody is. I can’t possibly control every single post or see every single post as one single person. These boards have over 500,000 users. I have a life myself. I have other things to do. I don’t get paid for this. I do the best I can.


And you do a wonderful job with the boards! Some people just aren't happy unless they are creating drama. We who come to the boards for help and information appreciate all you do!!


----------



## vinotinto

Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.

_MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.

Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._

https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?



Having done the disney full marathon I can attest there are PLENTY of soccer fields to use in WWoS complex.  Every turn was another freaking field... lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> _MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> 
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?



Interesting read.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> _MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> 
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?



With the existing broadcast partnership between MLS & ESPN .. this actually makes more sense then the NBA in relevance to WDW

I noticed that the article said that players etc. would stay “near disney”. Not *at* disney...


----------



## Mit88

OnceUponATime15 said:


> With the existing broadcast partnership between MLS & ESPN .. this actually makes more sense then the NBA in relevance to WDW
> 
> I noticed that the article said that players etc. would stay “near disney”. Not *at* disney...



Disney probably wanted broadcasting rights for ESPN/ABC to the remaining games, in exchange for use of their facilities.  But with Turner and regional sports networks having contracts with the NBA, that just wouldn’t work


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> I've missed several pages. An announcement tomorrow for DL or WDW?


No . Sorry. Discussing the LA health official who said they’re going to shelter in place for 3 more months. I’ve lived in CA long enough I want to see it official first lol. They said they should have an update at their weekly press conference tomorrow.


----------



## gotomu212

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> _MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> 
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?



I could see things that make this more and less realistic than the NBA. For starters the players have way less clout in MLS and the players union will be easier to deal with than the NBA players. On the other side, most MLS clubs don’t actually make money, and the money they do make comes from game day sales. They’d be forgoing all the revenue but taking on whatever increases travel training costs there were unless the League stepped up with those costs. MLS also really relies on strong local fan base and you lose that when they are out of state- that said maybe everyone is so bored their typical viewership would go up by default. As opposed to the NBA who has high viewership and some teams have national fans.


----------



## Krandor

gotomu212 said:


> I could see things that make this more and less realistic than the NBA. For starters the players have way less clout in MLS and the players union will be easier to deal with than the NBA players. On the other side, most MLS clubs don’t actually make money, and the money they do make comes from game day sales. They’d be forgoing all the revenue but taking on whatever increases travel training costs there were unless the League stepped up with those costs. MLS also really relies on strong local fan base and you lose that when they are out of state- that said maybe everyone is so bored their typical viewership would go up by default. As opposed to the NBA who has high viewership and some teams have national fans.



Yeah it varies by franchise.  I'm in atlanta and our team has HUGE local support in probably the best stadium in MLS.   We would be a loser by moving to a place like Orlando to play.


----------



## vinotinto

Krandor said:


> Yeah it varies by franchise.  I'm in atlanta and our team has HUGE local support in probably the best stadium in MLS.   We would be a loser by moving to a place like Orlando to play.


*especially* Orlando.

(Sorry, couldn’t resist taking a jab at Orlando...we’re huge ATL UTD fans)


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> *especially* Orlando.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn’t resist taking a jab at Orlando...we’re huge ATL UTD fans)



I am too and I agree. The atmosphere at home ATL UTD games is just amazing. 

That is what is lost in this games without fans for any sport and while money wise it may not be a huge difference the atmosphere does matter a lot at games (Sometimes for good and bad).


----------



## Sandiz08

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> _MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> 
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?


So thats why Coronado was blocked off


----------



## vinotinto

Sandiz08 said:


> So thats why Coronado was blocked off


That’s the rumor! (The original rumor was that it was blocked for the NBA)...


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

gottalovepluto said:


> That's a nicely written CYA honestly...



That is the language all the lawyers are advising their clients to use.  We got something nearly identical from our lawyers about opening our amenities in the HOA.     More extremely obvious advice such as that posted on my iron: "Do not iron clothes while you are wearing them."


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

vinotinto said:


> Here is a rumor that seems relevant. It seems that the NBA wasn’t quite ready to finish their season at ESPN Wide World of Sports, but now the MLS is considering it.
> 
> _MLS has proposed placing all 26 teams in the Orlando area this summer and playing competitive matches without spectators at the Disney sports complex and possibly other locations, multiple people familiar with the plan said.
> 
> Players, coaches and support staff, numbering more than 1,000, would live under quarantine at one of the large resorts near Walt Disney World for an undetermined length of time, said those people, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the matter._
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...teams-come-orlando-resume-season-this-summer/
> *Darn, why did I give up my CSR reservation?*



I'll bet that would have been one nice upgrade.


----------



## Krandor

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That is the language all the lawyers are advising their clients to use.  We got something nearly identical from our lawyers about opening our amenities in the HOA.     More extremely obvious advice such as that posted on my iron: "Do not iron clothes while you are wearing them."



HOA type pools are the ones likely to be an issue.  Most don't have lifeguards or anybody to periodically clean things or anybody to limit how many people come in.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Krandor said:


> HOA type pools are the ones likely to be an issue.  Most don't have lifeguards or anybody to periodically clean things or anybody to limit how many people come in.



The lifeguard thing is interesting. . . . We always have lifeguards at our pool- at least two if not three at any given time- but we were told there is a lifeguard shortage this year because the typical time they use to train new lifeguards in in April and no one could train this year.  I wonder if Disney could have a similar issue. I assume they train in-house.  I don't know if the lifeguard shortage is just local or if that is going to be typical in a lot of places.  

I was referring to the language at Universal about how people should assess their own risk and how Universal could not guarantee a virus-free environment.  That is the language that lawyers are giving their clients, regardless of the businesses they are running. It is funny to me that we have to provide written notice to people that we can't guarantee they won't catch a virus.  That should be as obvious as Spaceship Earth from the Epcot turnstiles.


----------



## Krandor

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> That should be as obvious as Spaceship Earth from the Epcot turnstiles.



Could be but if it is not in the T&C you can still get sued.  Bad contracts and T&Cs can cause issues.  (For an example check out the David's thread in DVC forums)


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> Could be but if it is not in the T&C you can still get sued.  Bad contracts and T&Cs can cause issues.  (For an example check out the David's thread in DVC forums)


Sorry for being out of the loop on this but is the consensus that renters are out of luck because of the T&Cs or that the broker may be in trouble because the T&Cs don't address resort closures?


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Sorry for being out of the loop on this but is the consensus that renters are out of luck because of the T&Cs or that the broker may be in trouble because the T&Cs don't address resort closures?



IMO (and not wanting to start a DVC debate here) broker is in trouble. Renters can (and IMO should) chargeback to their CC company - no guarantee they will win but I think many will. Owners have no obligation to return the money they have already been paid.

Broker at this point is offering renters simply a voucher with terms that really favor the broker and to accept the voucher they have to agree to basically a new contract. 

Short version - it's a complete mess.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Sorry for being out of the loop on this but is the consensus that renters are out of luck because of the T&Cs or that the broker may be in trouble because the T&Cs don't address resort closures?


I know a number of renters have already contacted lawyers so that is a REAL mess...


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 494414
> And temperature checks


So with the CM schedule thing that we are anxiously awaiting, will it say where CMs will work like MK, DHS etc?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

gottalovepluto said:


> That's a nicely written CYA honestly...


Speaking as an attorney, I concur and think it gets an A+ in CYA!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Speaking as an attorney


Perhaps writing? Just being pedantic.


----------



## dismom58

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> The lifeguard thing is interesting. . . . We always have lifeguards at our pool- at least two if not three at any given time- but we were told there is a lifeguard shortage this year because the typical time they use to train new lifeguards in in April and no one could train this year.  I wonder if Disney could have a similar issue. I assume they train in-house.  I don't know if the lifeguard shortage is just local or if that is going to be typical in a lot of places.
> 
> I was referring to the language at Universal about how people should assess their own risk and how Universal could not guarantee a virus-free environment.  That is the language that lawyers are giving their clients, regardless of the businesses they are running. It is funny to me that we have to provide written notice to people that we can't guarantee they won't catch a virus.  That should be as obvious as Spaceship Earth from the Epcot turnstiles.


Just a note in Florida lifeguard certification is a two year license so some should be ok to go


----------



## lilypgirl

"AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:
The lifeguard thing is interesting. . . . We always have lifeguards at our pool- at least two if not three at any given time- but we were told there is a lifeguard shortage this year because the typical time they use to train new lifeguards in in April and no one could train this year. I wonder if Disney could have a similar issue. I assume they train in-house. I don't know if the lifeguard shortage is just local or if that is going to be typical in a lot of places.

I was referring to the language at Universal about how people should assess their own risk and how Universal could not guarantee a virus-free environment. That is the language that lawyers are giving their clients, regardless of the businesses they are running. It is funny to me that we have to provide written notice to people that we can't guarantee they won't catch a virus. That should be as obvious as Spaceship Earth from the Epcot turnstiles".




When I was a LG at Disney way back in the day ( I worked at RC) it was done in house at the Orlando YMCA. Water Park training was done there as well and by the meanest man I have ever met in my life!


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

lilypgirl said:


> "AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:
> The lifeguard thing is interesting. . . . We always have lifeguards at our pool- at least two if not three at any given time- but we were told there is a lifeguard shortage this year because the typical time they use to train new lifeguards in in April and no one could train this year. I wonder if Disney could have a similar issue. I assume they train in-house. I don't know if the lifeguard shortage is just local or if that is going to be typical in a lot of places.
> 
> I was referring to the language at Universal about how people should assess their own risk and how Universal could not guarantee a virus-free environment. That is the language that lawyers are giving their clients, regardless of the businesses they are running. It is funny to me that we have to provide written notice to people that we can't guarantee they won't catch a virus. That should be as obvious as Spaceship Earth from the Epcot turnstiles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a LG at Disney way back in the day ( I worked at RC) it was done in house at the Orlando YMCA. Water Park training was done there as well and by the meanest man I have ever met in my life!




Meanest man, huh? No wonder the lifeguards at Disney are so good at their jobs. They’ve been scared to death. 

Since the YMCA has presumably been closed, I wonder how and if they were able to train lifeguards. Maybe they have enough already since their pools aren’t seasonal?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> The lifeguard thing is interesting. . . . We always have lifeguards at our pool- at least two if not three at any given time- but we were told there is a lifeguard shortage this year because the typical time they use to train new lifeguards in in April and no one could train this year.  I wonder if Disney could have a similar issue. I assume they train in-house.  I don't know if the lifeguard shortage is just local or if that is going to be typical in a lot of places.



Also want to add that the lifeguard positions are also often filled by CPs. With all of the CPs sent home, I would bet they lost a good number of lifeguards they had trained for spring program (Jan - May) and spring advantage (Jan. - July/Aug.) who will not be able to work when Disney reopens because they were on the CP. They may need to hire a lot of local lifeguards depending on when they open.

Who knows when the next CP will be.


----------



## yulilin3

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Meanest man, huh? No wonder the lifeguards at Disney are so good at their jobs. They’ve been scared to death.
> 
> Since the YMCA has presumably been closed, I wonder how and if they were able to train lifeguards. Maybe they have enough already since their pools aren’t seasonal?


They have a cm retreat park,  that includes pools,  it's called Mickey's retreat,  that's where they do the lifeguard training


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So with the CM schedule thing that we are anxiously awaiting, will it say where CMs will work like MK, DHS etc?


I will see my DD, from dhs,  then I message all my friends and ask if they got theirs too.


----------



## yulilin3

The scheduled dropped,  for dhs attractions,  which is what i can see now, no one scheduled through the 23rd. Im waiting until it's a little later to ask the rest of people i know
I have a friend in mk strollers who got the union survey asking if she was willing to work at another post while the parks reopen and she said yes,  so she could potentially be sent to DS when they reopen


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

What about schedules for resort CMs?


----------



## charmed59

If I’m understanding timing correctly, CMs for the parks could be called back the 24th, giving them a week to train before a June 1st park opening?  We just know the park CMs weren’t called back for next week.  We haven’t entirely dashed hopes for June 1st yet.


----------



## lilypgirl

Can someone please  fill me in on what’s going on with the schedules? have seriously missed something and I have no idea where to catch up at. Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

SaintsManiac said:


> I am 100% against the no fans thing. My home football  teams both have notoriously loud stadiums. It would be horrible to see them empty. Just my opinion of course.


I'm a big soccer fan and most of the European leagues are going to play behind closed doors for the foreseeable future, although some leagues canceled the rest of this season, which was scheduled to run through June/July.


----------



## yulilin3

lilypgirl said:


> Can someone please  fill me in on what’s going on with the schedules? have seriously missed something and I have no idea where to catch up at. Thanks


It's just another way we can see when the parks will reopen, they will need to call the CM at least a week before reopening to train them again, so we look for their schedules to come out
Usually the schedules come out every Sunday but this week (as well as the first 2 weeks of closures) the schedule came out on Wednesday. I can see my DD who works at DHS and I ask all my friends to see if they got scheduled for something'My DD says "no shift" through the 23rd


----------



## yulilin3

One more thing we can look at for clues to reopening is the CM blockout calendar. Anyone can see this one, it usually has 3 or 4 months to display, rn it looks like this
https://blockoutdates.disney.com/en/home


----------



## lilypgirl

yulilin3 said:


> It's just another way we can see when the parks will reopen, they will need to call the CM at least a week before reopening to train them again, so we look for their schedules to come out
> Usually the schedules come out every Sunday but this week (as well as the first 2 weeks of closures) the schedule came out on Wednesday. I can see my DD who works at DHS and I ask all my friends to see if they got scheduled for something'My DD says "no shift" through the 23rd


Thank you!!


----------



## MrsSmith07

Krandor said:


> Having done the disney full marathon I can attest there are PLENTY of soccer fields to use in WWoS complex.  Every turn was another freaking field... lol.


There are a ton of fields. Disney Soccer Showcases are huge events (in size and importance). I'm waiting to see how this affects those events. My daughter plays club soccer and we're waiting to see if the Showcases will go on this year.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> The scheduled dropped,  for dhs attractions,  which is what i can see now, no one scheduled through the 23rd. Im waiting until it's a little later to ask the rest of people i know
> I have a friend in mk strollers who got the union survey asking if she was willing to work at another post while the parks reopen and she said yes,  so she could potentially be sent to DS when they reopen


June 23rd or May 23rd?  Sorry, not sure how far in advance they go.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> June 23rd or May 23rd?  Sorry, not sure how far in advance they go.


This is for May.


----------



## jknezek

MusicalAstronaut said:


> June 23rd or May 23rd?  Sorry, not sure how far in advance they go.


The schedule is for one week, so 5/17-5/23.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

charmed59 said:


> If I’m understanding timing correctly, CMs for the parks could be called back the 24th, giving them a week to train before a June 1st park opening?  We just know the park CMs weren’t called back for next week.  We haven’t entirely dashed hopes for June 1st yet.


If it’s May 23rd, is a week long enough?  I feel like the chatter was that they’d be called back 3 weeks before the parks would open though I can’t remember where I heard that.


----------



## jknezek

MusicalAstronaut said:


> If it’s May 23rd, is a week long enough?  I feel like the chatter was that they’d be called back 3 weeks before the parks would open though I can’t remember where I heard that.


We don't know and it's all speculation. Some people have said weeks, some people have said days. Disney has said nothing.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> The scheduled dropped,  for dhs attractions,  which is what i can see now, no one scheduled through the 23rd. Im waiting until it's a little later to ask the rest of people i know
> I have a friend in mk strollers who got the union survey asking if she was willing to work at another post while the parks reopen and she said yes,  so she could potentially be sent to DS when they reopen


So you can see all of DHS, not just your DDs?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So you can see all of DHS, not just your DDs?


No, I can see only my DD but she can tell me if others have been called because they have a private fb group per land and per park where they exchange info, post about shift exchange and talk about all the great and nasty guests


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...qRlYFYWQPAtEO9wA_dWyI5jwr2NNwr0928YaXfV2RhAXM


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> No, I can see only my DD but she can tell me if others have been called because they have a private fb group per land and per park where they exchange info, post about shift exchange and talk about all the great and nasty guests


Is it possible ppl with more seniority were called back & she wasn’t? I don’t know her status.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Is it possible ppl with more seniority were called back & she wasn’t? I don’t know her status.


so from the union survey that seems to be what they'll do. But as of right now, from what I can tell, no one has been called back CM/park-wise, my friend that is the lead coordinator at MK custodial (salaried) has worked for the company for 25 years, she manages all custodial at MK and she has not been called back, I have about 3 different fb groups open on my laptop constantly checking, if anyone gets called back to the parks it'll be out pretty quickly
Forgot to mention, my DD doesn't really have a lot of seniority, other than being opening cast for SWGE and MFSR. Her one year anniversary is in July


----------



## gottalovepluto

Been thinking about those Traditions CMs getting called back... since what they do is run a 1-2 day course on the topic of Disney I wonder if they're going to be trained to run/assist a health professional with like a 1 day course on COVID awareness/safety that will be used for all CMs upon returning to WDW?...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Been thinking about those Traditions CMs getting called back... since what they do is run a 1-2 day course on the topic of Disney I wonder if they're going to be trained to run/assist a health professional with like a 1 day course on COVID awareness/safety that will be used for all CMs upon returning to WDW?...



Very possible.  Lead time will need to be figured in, as those training CMs will also need to be retrained in order to to train others, especially if being used in a new capacity.  (what a mouthful!!)

Its also possible that they will be used for training the new international CM positions that were posted on the Disney hiring page a few weeks ago with the August through November start dates.


----------



## C&Jx2

I just caught up on the DIS Unplugged. I like Pete’s take  I don’t want my heart to run with it, but it’s too late.


----------



## CheshireCas

C&Jx2 said:


> I just caught up on the DIS Unplugged. I like Pete’s take  I don’t want my heart to run with it, but it’s too late.


I was ready and prepared for my cancellation email to come through today.  Then I listened to the podcast yesterday.  And dang it, Pete.  He got my hopes up again.


----------



## ScubaCat

CheshireCas said:


> I was ready and prepared for my cancellation email to come through today.  Then I listened to the podcast yesterday.  And dang it, Pete.  He got my hopes up again.


I made a slightly joking comment about it in another thread and people got upset (probably rightfully so since this is stressful) so I won't do that again!  That said, I wouldn't keep hopes up for June.  It's extremely unlikely any parks will be open that soon.  It's going to be mid-to-late summer at the earliest.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?

I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )

Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


----------



## AmberMV

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


I'm an AP and a FL resident so since we can go multiple times during the year an incomplete experience at first isn't a huge deal to us.  But if this was a vacation I'd saved up for for the last year or two, and didn't live nearby, I definitely would NOT shell out a few thousand on an incomplete experience.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ScubaCat said:


> I made a slightly joking comment about it in another thread and people got upset (probably rightfully so since this is stressful) so I won't do that again!  That said, I wouldn't keep hopes up for June.  It's extremely unlikely any parks will be open that soon. _ It's going to be mid-to-late summer at the earliest._



That’s what I’ve been saying.. (then I run for cover ).  I’d love it to be earlier so I can see what the changes/restrictions/experiences will be, I want to rebook my June 2-9 vacation to December. But rather then book then stress about the overall experience - I want to do it with acceptance & confidence in what the new normal at WDW will be.


----------



## JacknSally

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests



*I'm not in the polled group since my planned trip isn't until November, but for affected summer trips, I would be legitimately surprised if Disney didn't try to make up for these things in SOME way. Be it refunds, credits issued as gift cards (a go-to resolution for Disney - we were part of the group that got a $75/night gift card for staying at CBR in the early days of reno construction), or some other form of "pixie dust". They're going to have to plan for and mitigate as much potential bad PR as they possibly can right now (no way to prevent it all, no matter what they do), and they don't need a ton of people coming out saying "Yeah, Disney reopened but they really screwed us over and no one should go for who knows how long until Disney is back to normal".*

*Most peo**ple considering going to Disney during *gesticulates wildly* THIS will be watching what Disney does/offers closely, I think, and Disney knows that.*


----------



## Jroceagles

ScubaCat said:


> I made a slightly joking comment about it in another thread and people got upset (probably rightfully so since this is stressful) so I won't do that again!  That said, I wouldn't keep hopes up for June.  It's extremely unlikely any parks will be open that soon.  It's going to be mid-to-late summer at the earliest.


early to mid July i think.


----------



## michellej47

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests




It depends on how incomplete it is.  I can live without fireworks, parades, and character M&G.  I can also live without TS.  I cannot live with only some parks being open or lots of attractions being closed.


----------



## merry_nbright

Jroceagles said:


> earl to mid July i think.



That’s what we’ve been thinking this entire time, but I sit in my quiet corner, hoping to finally be able to reschedule my June 13th trip soon.


----------



## Duck143

michellej47 said:


> It depends on how incomplete it is.  I can live without fireworks, parades, and character M&G.  I can also live without TS.  I cannot live with only some parks being open or lots of attractions being closed.


I agree with the above, except I would like TS open.  Our dinners as a family are a big part of our trips.  I don't want them to open until all 4 parks can be open and most attractions.  Any of GE being closed would be a huge disappointment.  I'm almost hoping for some sort of announcement letting the parks stay closed until they can open all of them.  We have a reservation for second week of June and its pretty torturous waiting for any info.


----------



## Mit88

MusicalAstronaut said:


> If it’s May 23rd, is a week long enough?  I feel like the chatter was that they’d be called back 3 weeks before the parks would open though I can’t remember where I heard that.



Really depends on how much really needs to be trained, and how many CMs are being brought back to work. Putting social distancing markers, and sneeze guards by registers would take a day or two. Rides have already being been running periodically.
I don’t think it would take CMs a week to be trained, but I assumed it would be a ~10 day process.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t have a trip booked but I would be okay with paying current prices for limited experiences if I was a local or close to it. The tickets are a relatively small portion of our expenses, it’s the travel to get there and the accommodations that really kill us. It would be hard to justify flights at like $700-800 per person to get there for a lesser vacation.

That said I would be surprised if Disney gives credits/refunds for people who do end up going. They may be hoping the prices serve as a deterrent like masks and possible limited experiences will be. Maybe they’d offer a really good bounceback to those who come.


----------



## ScubaCat

Duck143 said:


> I agree with the above, except I would like TS open.  Our dinners as a family are a big part of our trips.  I don't want them to open until all 4 parks can be open and most attractions.  Any of GE being closed would be a huge disappointment.  I'm almost hoping for some sort of announcement letting the parks stay closed until they can open all of them.  We have a reservation for second week of June and its pretty torturous waiting for any info.



It's going to take some time to bring back the cultural staff (if they even can), so EPCOT will be a while.  Hopefully the other 3 will be open sometime before the fall.


----------



## CheshireCas

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


The Disney fan in me would go June 1 if they opened and not be upset at all over limited experiences despite what we paid.  I'm so desperate to get back into the parks, I wouldn't even think about the fact that we paid for the full experience.  

I also believe this would differ if this is your once in a lifetime, once every so many years, etc. kind of trip.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Duck143 said:


> I agree with the above, except I would like TS open.  Our dinners as a family are a big part of our trips.  I don't want them to open until all 4 parks can be open and most attractions.  Any of GE being closed would be a huge disappointment.  I'm almost hoping for some sort of announcement letting the parks stay closed until they can open all of them.  We have a reservation for second week of June and its pretty torturous waiting for any info.


I just think that closing TS creates a real problem with feeding people in a timely manner.  I'm not sure the QS restaurants at reduced capacity could handle demand.  But maybe the attendance will be so low that it wouldn't be a problem.  All speculation at this point.


----------



## ScubaCat

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I just think that closing TS creates a real problem with feeding people in a timely manner.  I'm not sure the QS restaurants at reduced capacity could handle demand.  But maybe the attendance will be so low that it wouldn't be a problem.  All speculation at this point.



Definitely.  Buffets are a different story, and I've not heard anything on what will happen with them or how they'll be run, but regular sit-down restaurants will certainly be open.


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?


We have a long trip that spans the end of June into July. We have a split stay, so of the parks don’t open in June, a good portion of our stay wouldn’t be cancelled- assuming a July opening.

We have a couple friends going with our family that have never been so our limits are different. They most likely won’t come if there are any cuts. It’s just not the way to experience Disney for the first time. As for the rest of us, we have AP’s- price is what it is. If there are enough cuts - no shows, no fireworks etc, we’d scale back the trip, probably just keeping the Riviera portion of our stay in a July. I couldn’t care less about dining options, characters meets aren’t a big factor either. But yes, I’m fine with paying our already discounted resort rate for less than the full experience, we just wouldn’t stay as long.


----------



## RWinNOLA

We are DVC are reserved a Poly Bungalow for two nights and Riviera for 5 nights starting June 17.

We were planning to spend most of our time around the resort for the two Poly nights so I would hope the pools are open.  

For the rest of the trip, I could live with a reduced experience mainly because I am just ready to get out of the house and due to our schedules, don’t really know of another time before next summer that we could use the points.

I would miss Epcot the most because we spend almost every night there walking around World Showcase.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> Doing a party like VAH with all the protocols in place would be nearly impossible. They wouldn’t be able to provide you with the rare character M&G, the stage show, the DJ dance party, or the Cursed Caravan. So they’d be charging you $145 for 3 hours and provide you with just the exclusive treats, and ride overlays. There’s no way they’d be able to justify that party taking place, even for half the amount they’re charging.
> 
> Not to mention having to get people out of the park, clean the park, and then bring people back in for the event.


They don't do character meet and greets at VAH (the other stuff yes). I go to VAH for the atmosphere and lower attendance, I don't care about the other stuff at all, and I know I'm not the only one. I already have tickets for July 10 so I really am hopeful it's still a go, because even with things removed I still want to go and will enjoy it (I get an AP discount though, I can see where paying $145 wouldn't jive well with some folks)


----------



## Carol_

“Walt Disney World Vice President Reiterates That July Reservations Are Not Indicative of a Reopening Date” - WDWNT
*sigh* :/


----------



## SierraT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests



I will go without character meets, fireworks, or parades (we only participate in fireworks if we are watching them from a distance anyway).  With the exception of Magic Kingdom, we don’t take the bus transportation either so I guess we could live without that too.  I think the Yacht Beach Club Boardwalk boats could be easily set up to ride safely.

Deal breaker is table service restaurants (we don’t do buffets) and pools.  I’d also like to have the ability to go to all 4  parks even if some of the attractions aren’t operating, but would have to see which parks may or may not be opened to decide.  I would hope Disney releases a list of what is opened/closed in each park though.

We are super easy to please.  Just need to get out of the house!!!

Phew, thinking of the logistical planning going into all these facets must be stressful and I bet those folks are working to ensure everything is covered.


----------



## Mit88

Carol_ said:


> “Walt Disney World Vice President Reiterates That July Reservations Are Not Indicative of a Reopening Date” - *****
> *sigh* :/



What are they supposed to say? July IS indicative of a reopening date? Even if they were planning on opening June 1st, they’d say the same thing about June reservations not being indicative of a reopening date, because if that say on May 13th that they’re opening on June 1st and there’s an enormous spike in cases in CF on May 25th, and they’re forced to pull back then you have a big PR issue


----------



## abnihon

SierraT said:


> I will go without character meets, fireworks, or parades (we only participate in fireworks if we are watching them from a distance anyway).  With the exception of Magic Kingdom, we don’t take the bus transportation either so I guess we could live without that too.  I think the Yacht Beach Club Boardwalk boats could be easily set up to ride safely.
> 
> Deal breaker is table service restaurants (we don’t do buffets) and pools.  I’d also like to have the ability to go to all 4  parks even if some of the attractions aren’t operating, but would have to see which parks may or may not be opened to decide.  I would hope Disney releases a list of what is opened/closed in each park though.
> 
> We are super easy to please.  Just need to get out of the house!!!
> 
> Phew, thinking of the logistical planning going into all these facets must be stressful and I bet those folks are working to ensure everything is covered.



I agree with TS and pools as the major deal breakers for us.
And masks required/enforced for kids.  My son wouldn’t wear one all day and I can just imagine the meltdowns..  not worth it..


----------



## skeeter31

While it’s nice to hear what everyone’s specific deal breaker is for going to Disney this really isn’t the place for that.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> While it’s nice to hear what everyone’s specific deal breaker is for going to Disney this really isn’t the place for that.


I’m sure if the moderators object, they’ll let us know and I’ll be happy to do as they say.


----------



## ScubaCat

Carol_ said:


> “Walt Disney World Vice President Reiterates That July Reservations Are Not Indicative of a Reopening Date” - *****
> *sigh* :/



Mid-July is still the earliest feasible time for a reopening, and that's not guaranteed.  The current covid19 infection rate doesn't instill a lot of confidence in the ability to operate a large theme park and hotel complex without significant risk, even with masks, social distancing, etc. in place.  You can be sure that Disney's health staff evaluates all available data much more than we can just by browsing the internet, so any opinions to the contrary won't change their calculation on this.  The numbers simply have to drop a lot more or there has to be a more certain treatment before things can happen.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?



I am not booked until September right now but if I was a june reservation for me I'd probably be fine. However, like I said in a post last night I don't spend the huge money on disney like many do. I'm close enough to drive so transportation costs are low. I go solo most of the time and stay in value resorts (mainly pop) and don't do a lot of ADRs. So my costs are mainly just value report, tickets, and beer money (though GE took a good bit of my money in January). So since I am not paying huge money I'd be fine with reduced experience and since I can drive I have a car so don't need disney transportation (but I normally use it because it is convenient and if I want to drink I don't have to worry about it).  For my january trip the only time I drove was to hollywood studios in the morning for boarding groups since I didn't want to rely on disney transportation to get me there on time but after I did my BG I took it back to the resort and went back to disney transportation. but f disney transportation isn't running I CAN drive so status of transportation wouldn't affect me. 

Now if they stop serving beer, we have a problem.


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> While it’s nice to hear what everyone’s specific deal breaker is for going to Disney this really isn’t the place for that.



This isn't really the place for 99% of what's on this thread. Why stop now?


----------



## cakebaker

Carol_ said:


> “Walt Disney World Vice President Reiterates That July Reservations Are Not Indicative of a Reopening Date” - *****
> *sigh* :/


I just listened to his comments from yesterday. Again, the person leading the forum led off with “ Disney is taking reservations for July”.  At that point the VP stepped in and said “ We are taking reservations for July, but that doesn’t mean we are operating in July, yet”.  The forum leader had given the impression by his tone that taking reservations meant more, Disney clarified. I actually take it as a positive that he said “ yet”.


----------



## DisFitz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


My conference at the GF with VERY discounted rates was canceled and while I usually LOVE this June conference, I found after it was canceled yesterday that I was actually somewhat relieved that when I do get to use my tickets, things will hopefully be much more "normal". . . surprised myself to feel that way, as I had been on edge hoping that they opened. . .now I'm getting excited about a beach trip   But for all those folks who just want to do Disney no matter what, I am holding out hope for your trip!


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> It sure beats arguing about the m word.



Amen!


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


Disney isn't going to lower or raise prices in the near term.  They won't lower them because that would just incentivize more people to come.  They're not going to raise them because that would look horrible from a PR standpoint.   I think there is a group of people who go to Disney World often who wouldn't be bothered by an incomplete experience.  Most people don't go to Disney for every single thing that is offered.   Some people like the fireowrks and parades, some people like rides and restaurants.  Once the restrictions are formally announced, everyone will have to make a judgement on whether it is worthwhile for them to go to Disney or not.

We don't have a trip planned until September, but we have talked about it and we'll go as long as the rides are open and we can keep all of our table service reservations.  We don't do characters or parades and we could take or leave the fireworks.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests




I have an AP that I have not yet activated, and I have been many, many times and have done most everything there is to do, so I am fine with an incomplete experience.  Really, any Disney vacation is an incomplete experience because one cannot do all there is to do in a week - not even in four weeks. 

I wouldn't recommend this summer with limited experiences to anyone who wants to go for a once or twice or even thrice in a lifetime trip, but for those who have been several times before and know they are going to be going several times again, I think it can still be a wonderful experience, provided we aren't physically uncomfortable .

In the unlikely event only park opens, I may decide not to go, just because I have a 7-8 hour drive and have a 10 night stay booked, and it may not be worth starting the clock ticking on my AP for one park- and that's a long time to be at WDW for one park.  If all resort activities were on I might consider it because resort activities can keep me entertained for days, but I suspect many resort activities will be cancelled, too.

Most other potential modifications, including no fireworks, no parades, no indoor theaters, and no table service dining, I would be fine with.


----------



## MrsSmith07

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


We have a early June trip planned. I’d be okay, but we’re able to go a lot. We don’t watch parades or shows. We’ve met characters so many times that no one cares anymore. I’d miss the fireworks, but I’ve never once stood in the crowd to watch them. I’d rather try to time it where I’m on Seven Dwarfs during the fireworks. I’d still be fine without them. When we start talking about only one park open, then I start to wonder if it would be worth it.


----------



## The Pho

Six Flags reservation information site is up. Not taking reservations yet.  

https://sixflags.com/reserve


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> Six Flags reservation information site is up. Not taking reservations yet.
> 
> https://sixflags.com/reserve



So much news coming through with indications that theme parks will be opening soon that it’s becoming hard to deny it. Universal calling TMs back to IOA and Volcano Bay. The theme park in the PNW opening up in a few weeks, and now Six flags having a reservation site launch.


----------



## Krandor

The Pho said:


> Six Flags reservation information site is up. Not taking reservations yet.
> 
> https://sixflags.com/reserve



I find their procedures interesting especially the part where they make you watch a video about procedures before you can make a reservation.


Anyone with a ticket, Season Pass or Membership will be able to make a reservation by visiting sixflags.com/reserve. The web-based process takes 5-7 minutes and will include the following:

Identify yourself by entering your online order number or ticket, or Season Pass number
Select the date you want to visit, and the time you wish to enter
Watch a brief video that describes new social distancing and sanitization procedures
Acknowledge your understanding of our health policy and associated restrictions on entering the park
Order pre-paid parking, masks and other merchandise (if desired or necessary)
We will contact you electronically (either by email, text or both) the day before your visit to verify that you still plan to come and to remind of our health policy. When you arrive at the park you’ll check in, pick up any masks or bags you pre-ordered, and then enter the park.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I find their procedures interesting especially the part where they make you watch a video about procedures before you can make a reservation.
> 
> 
> Anyone with a ticket, Season Pass or Membership will be able to make a reservation by visiting sixflags.com/reserve. The web-based process takes 5-7 minutes and will include the following:
> 
> Identify yourself by entering your online order number or ticket, or Season Pass number
> Select the date you want to visit, and the time you wish to enter
> Watch a brief video that describes new social distancing and sanitization procedures
> Acknowledge your understanding of our health policy and associated restrictions on entering the park
> Order pre-paid parking, masks and other merchandise (if desired or necessary)
> We will contact you electronically (either by email, text or both) the day before your visit to verify that you still plan to come and to remind of our health policy. When you arrive at the park you’ll check in, pick up any masks or bags you pre-ordered, and then enter the park.



People had to be told that they need to wash their hands, and taught HOW to wash their hands when this all begin here in March. I’m not the least bit surprised that they want you to hold their hand and watch a video teaching you procedures


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> People had to be told that they need to wash their hands, and taught HOW to wash their hands when this all begin here in March. I’m not the least bit surprised that they want you to hold their hand and watch a video teaching you procedures



There is that but there is also the standpoint where they are making people agree that they uderstand the new rules. That now eliminates the whole "h I didn't know I couldn't do that now". So making people agree that they read and know the new restrictions on things is a good thing. 

The other part I found interesting is you don't just signup for a day but also a time.  Certainly makes sense just not something I had throught about.


----------



## focusondisney

ScubaCat said:


> It's going to take some time to bring back the cultural staff (if they even can), so EPCOT will be a while.  Hopefully the other 3 will be open sometime before the fall.



I think there is a lot in Epcot that doesn’t need the cultural staff. Even the restaurants, shops, rides & movies in world showcase can be open with US citizens.  A different experience for sure. But sending a boat out in Norway or serving you in Chefs of France can happen without CMs  from those countries.  And personally  I’d rather the park open rather than stay closed because of that.


----------



## Krandor

focusondisney said:


> I think there is a lot in Epcot that doesn’t need the cultural staff. Even the restaurants, shops, rides & movies in world showcase can be open with US citizens.  A different experience for sure. But sending a boat out in Norway or serving you in Chefs of France can happen without CMs  from those countries.  And personally  I’d rather the park open rather than stay closed because of that.



And could also help get people to work sooner.  If Tortuga tavern needs half the staff now and you could for now move some of that staff to WS to help out then hopefully as the cultural ambassadors return capacity will increase at the tavern and those people can go back to their normal location.


----------



## chad_1138

focusondisney said:


> I think there is a lot in Epcot that doesn’t need the cultural staff. Even the restaurants, shops, rides & movies in world showcase can be open with US citizens.  A different experience for sure. But sending a boat out in Norway or serving you in Chefs of France can happen without CMs  from those countries.  And personally  I’d rather the park open rather than stay closed because of that.


100% agree on this.  Also, if Disney can open Epcot, and especially WS dining locations with local CM's, I would imagine they will.  I would think that Epcot dining is a VERY large revenue source.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> There is that but there is also the standpoint where they are making people agree that they uderstand the new rules. That now eliminates the whole "h I didn't know I couldn't do that now". So making people agree that they read and know the new restrictions on things is a good thing.
> 
> The other part I found interesting is you don't just signup for a day but also a time.  Certainly makes sense just not something I had throught about.



It’s just another “click here if you agree to the terms and services (that we know you didn’t read”. Just eliminates some extra liability that will come from this.

SDL was letting people into the park in waves, I would assume that most, or all will proceed that way for now. A few hundred people allowed in at certain time increments


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> So much news coming through with indications that theme parks will be opening soon that it’s becoming hard to deny it. Universal calling TMs back to IOA and Volcano Bay. The theme park in the PNW opening up in a few weeks, and now Six flags having a reservation site launch.


Did Universal call back IOA and VB team members? I hadn't heard that yet!


----------



## ScubaCat

mshanson3121 said:


> Especially when you have experts saying it's too soon to open. Politicians are thinking with their pocket books and poll booths. The medical experts are actually going by science and what is best for the people. As much as we often like to accuse Disney of being a money hungry business, I really do think we'll find Disney listening to the medical experts - NOT the politicians.



I'd say they're addressing constituent frustration and their own reelections more than anything.  We're all frustrated with cabin fever, kids at home, etc., so it is understandable IMHO.  With that said, reopening Disney World is a long-term, expensive, and difficult operation.  Having to close AGAIN in the near-term will be even more drastically damaging on many levels (financial, PR, etc.) than this shutdown.  For the sake of the company, they are going to be cautious.

I'm not an "insider" by any stretch, so take this however you want, but my company has contracts with several Disney companies (divisions), and I heard some discussion on a conference call last week that led me to believe that mid-to-late July is actually the *most optimistic* timeline for reopening currently, and that starting in August is more likely the reality as things stand.  This is with the caveat that things could change if numbers precipitously drop or a viable treatment is found, but as of now this is where things stand.  June is probably out of the question, unfortunately, for the many folks who are hoping for an announcement soon.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## ScubaCat

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I agree! Central Florida’s economy depends on theme parks, and so many people are furloughed right now. This causes mental health issues, suicide, domestic abuse, etc. This whole situation isn’t as cut and dry as some make it out to be.



If WDW reopens, infections spike, and has to shut down again, it could be fatal.  They are not going to reopen until infection rates drop or there is a treatment, regardless of ancillary consequences.


----------



## mikejuliestl

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> You might want to consider opening your mind to the idea that "best for the people" may indeed be opening up sooner rather than later.  People are suffering a lot due to the economic shutdown.  We haven't even begun to see the human toll that the shutdown of the country will have- not only on us, but on other countries and on our grandchildren.
> 
> It is not a simple matter.  Medical experts have a lot to offer, but they aren't known for their expertise in managing a country or an economy (granted not all politicians have expertise in this either, but at leas their jobs require them to think more about than the jobs of medical experts).   There is so much more to the situation than just preventing the spread of the virus- that can't be the only goal.
> 
> Viewing Disney's opening earlier rather than later as a purely selfish economic choice isn't seeing the situation for what it is.  There are a lot of people in and Orlando depending on them and the other theme parks for their livelihoods.


Perfectly stated.  

MDs are part of the equation but not the entire one.  8 weeks in we must have a better balance of opening and saving what we can of the country vs staying closed and total economic devastation (which many studies point to having its own drastic consequences with lifespan).


----------



## Mit88

ScubaCat said:


> If WDW reopens, infections spike, and has to shut down again, it could be fatal. * They are not going to reopen until infection rates drop or there is a treatment*, regardless of ancillary consequences.



Source?


----------



## ScubaCat

mikejuliestl said:


> Perfectly stated.
> 
> MDs are part of the equation but not the entire one.  8 weeks in we must have a better balance of opening and saving what we can of the country vs staying closed and total economic devastation (which many studies point to having its own drastic consequences with lifespan).



I agree with this, except reopening restaurants at 50% capacity (for instance), beaches with social distancing, hair salons, etc. is completely different from opening a large resort and theme park complex.  Even with drastic measures, there's just no way to prevent infection from spreading precipitously if just a few people with the virus enter the park with everyone else.  I'm for as much opening as possible, believe me there -- I'll do just about anything to get out of this house!  I just don't think Disney is even close to ready, unfortunately.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## michellej47

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I just think that closing TS creates a real problem with feeding people in a timely manner.  I'm not sure the QS restaurants at reduced capacity could handle demand.  But maybe the attendance will be so low that it wouldn't be a problem.  All speculation at this point.




I would like TS to be open, and agree that it would help with crowds at mealtimes, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me.  We only have 2 TS booked for our June trip, breakfast at Chef Mickey's which is our tradition and we do it every time and SciFi because we will be in HS on our anniversary and wanted something fun to do with the kids.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

focusondisney said:


> I think there is a lot in Epcot that doesn’t need the cultural staff. Even the restaurants, shops, rides & movies in world showcase can be open with US citizens.  A different experience for sure. But sending a boat out in Norway or serving you in Chefs of France can happen without CMs  from those countries.  And personally  I’d rather the park open rather than stay closed because of that.



While I do agree with this statement, you lose appeal of what makes these places special in the first place. I might as well go somewhere else besides Disney if their cultural differences are negated


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think we yet know what the real impact is. I can assure you my grandson was a happy, well adjusted 8 yr old boy before all this started. Now he’s depressed, short tempered and is seriously affected by all this.  I’m not in favor of the early opening my state is doing, but I also acknowledge staying closed is doing damage as well. It is not cut and dried and it doesn’t just affect those who had problems before this.


I agree. Its hard on people. My 6 month old doesn't even know my mom now even though in March we were together for a week in Myrtle Beach. I do think we should be opening things. Here in Canada where I live they have reopening things. All retail is curbside only right now. The plan is golf courses, marinas and campgrounds will open in the next week. They have cancelled all festivals this year and that's where I am agreement. Theme parks shouldn't be opening yet.


----------



## ScubaCat

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Infection rates in Orange County are actually quite good, and hospitals in Florida have not even come close to being overwhelmed. The reason things were shut down was to slow the spread and not overwhelm hospitals. That has been accomplished in Florida. I live here. This affects me, and a lot of people I care about. It’s not just a delayed vacation to me.



Right, but Orange County is not the majority of WDW's customer base.  That's why opening local businesses vs. WDW is completely different with regard to risk mitigation.  The chances you'll get covid19 going to a local restaurant or Publix right now is very low vs. going to WDW even at 25% capacity with people crammed in from all over.


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> I disagree with what you did say- that if it caused domestic abuse or suicides you already had mental health issues. I don’t believe that’s true. Stress can do as much damage as any illness to a person who would have never had a problem otherwise. Not being able to handle losing your job, losing where you live or not being able to feed your family isn’t a sign that you already had mental health problems. And there are thousands of people facing those issues today.



As someone who has been furloughed, it sucks for sure, but it wouldn't lead me to suicide or abusing someone.  But I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Pickle Rick

AmberMV said:


> I'm fully confident that Disney is aware of the influence they have on society, on the economy, on their responsibility to the public.  I believe 100% they will either open in June or July.  They know that infections will spike with travel, it's inevitable. I believe they are going to be as cautious as possible with their opening, but we do have to open the economy and businesses again.  In Florida, TONS of people *still* haven't gotten a single unemployment check since March due to our problematic unemployment website and system.  People do need to return to work in order to survive.  The bill companies don't give a crap about anyone, they aren't going to delay anyone's payments.  Cases will rise again, but I'm sure everyone has figured the risk is better than the alternative of 20% unemployment or worse.



I'm still going with July, probably after July 4th weekend a phased re-opening of the parks, assuming no large spikes occur.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Just had "breaking news" on our local news.  For the first time, this week, May 15, Disney Cruiseline will be docking here on Roatan.  But....only to drop of 6 Hondurans so they can finally be home.  They also announced for May 21st, Royal will be dropping more locals off.   So glad to hear that some of those who have been stuck on boats for 2 months are getting on to land.  This is big here as NO one has been able to come to the island from anywhere since March 16th.


----------



## Sandiz08

Pickle Rick said:


> I'm still going with July, probably after July 4th weekend a phased re-opening of the parks, assuming no large spikes occur.


Nail biter for me... we have a July 7th reservation. I have a sinking feeling this could very well happen.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Most are saying to open the economy but do it slowly. Stores, restaurants, small businesses and places that can work with social distancing and small groups should open now. Yes we need to get people back to work but do it safely. For me that means theme parks should be far down the line.



Well, with Universal calling employees back to their theme parks, and Six Flags setting up a page for reservations, theme parks don’t look to be far down the line. Some will be happy, some will be angered, those decisions aren’t up to us


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Do you know how many people work at these theme parks in Florida, or in other tourism-dependent business and are still waiting for their first unemployment checks, 2 months in?


I thought our state was slow, but the Florida response is just inexcusable.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> I thought our state was slow, but the Florida response is just inexcusable.


Florida is the absolute worst state in the nation for unemployment processing.


----------



## ScubaCat

AmberMV said:


> Do you know how many people work at these theme parks in Florida, or in other tourism-dependent business and are still waiting for their first unemployment checks, 2 months in?  Shouldn't they get to return to work also?  Especially if they aren't getting anything to help them keep the lights on in their homes or buy food?



This is a tragic failure of a government service, but it has nothing to do with WDW's reopening timeline.  Their experts, in coordination with others, will study all the facts, and the execs will make what they think is the best business decision regardless of anything we discuss or opine here.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Well, with Universal calling employees back to their theme parks, and Six Flags setting up a page for reservations, theme parks don’t look to be far down the line. Some will be happy, some will be angered, those decisions aren’t up to us


The only reason I am against opening them this quick is I have seen how people are willing to follow social distancing now. After seeing how quick cases spike after reopening businesses in other countries, I don't want to go back to shutting things down again cause people can't follow guidelines.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> She receives $237 a week from the government.


Odd, I thought the bonus was a flat $600 per week in addition to state unemployment. That’s what people receive here.


----------



## rpb718

AmberMV said:


> Florida is the absolute worst state in the nation for unemployment processing.



And this is done on purpose, BTW.  At least that was what was indicated in an article I read a few weeks back.


----------



## AmberMV

ScubaCat said:


> This is a tragic failure of a government service, but it has nothing to do with WDW's reopening timeline.  Their experts, in coordination with others, will study all the facts, and the execs will make what they think is the best business decision regardless of anything we discuss or opine here.


WDW reopening has everything to do with the livelihood of thousands of hospitality and tourism workers here in Florida.  Florida does not have a state tax, we get most of our revenue from tourism


----------



## ScubaCat

AmberMV said:


> WDW reopening has everything to do with the livelihood of thousands of hospitality and tourism workers here in Florida.  Florida does not have a state tax, we get most of our revenue from tourism



Absolutely.  The effect is devastating to so many people.


----------



## AmberMV

rpb718 said:


> And this is done on purpose, BTW.  At least that was what was indicated in an article I read a few weeks back.


If it wasn't a reputable source then everything should be taken with a grain of salt.  Why would they purposely not provide unemployment benefits to workers?


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Well, *with Universal calling employees back to their theme parks*, and Six Flags setting up a page for reservations, theme parks don’t look to be far down the line. Some will be happy, some will be angered, those decisions aren’t up to us


Perhaps I missed something? Where did you see that UOR was calling back TMs (other than a few for CW)?


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps I missed something? Where did you see that UOR was calling back TMs (other than a few for CW)?



Yullin posted it in one of these threads (I can’t remember which since it seems the same conversation is going on in multiple threads) a few hours ago that TMs were being called in to return to IOA and Volcano Bay


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps I missed something? Where did you see that UOR was calling back TMs (other than a few for CW)?



One of the mods shared it here.  Have not heard anything else otherwise, and I know some TM's who work at UO and CityWalk.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

AmberMV said:


> If it wasn't a reputable source then everything should be taken with a grain of salt.  Why would they purposely not provide unemployment benefits to workers?


It was a reputable source, since it came from DeSantis.  They did it to discourage people from applying for unemployment.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps I missed something? Where did you see that UOR was calling back TMs (other than a few for CW)?





yulilin3 said:


> Some team members have been called back to Universal (the parks and Volcano Bay) just working a couple of days a week, from what they hear, they are aiming for June 1st. This is from a manager at VB and a merchandise lead at IOA



Here it is


----------



## wallawallakids

Honestly, I am really uncomfortable with the rate of new infections in kids and the complications we are now seeing. That alone makes Disney really complicated. I know that UO released the statement about the older population but this new issue with kids is a huge monkey wrench IMO and one of my huge reasons for worrying about them opening. ( And yes, I know the economy has to get moving but the pediatric nurse in me is really concerned about our kids).


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Yullin posted it in one of these threads (I can’t remember which since it seems the same conversation is going on in multiple threads) a few hours ago that TMs were being called in to return to IOA and Volcano Bay





Mit88 said:


> Here it is


Interesting. Good news! Didn’t genuinely consider the possibility that UOR could actually open before WDW.


----------



## AmberMV

GeorgiaHoo said:


> It was a reputable source, since it came from DeSantis.  They did it to discourage people from applying for unemployment.


link?


----------



## Pickle Rick

mshanson3121 said:


> It's called realism. And you have NO CLUE what we have gone through so I suggest you back off NOW



Numerous posters here making assumptions about people's financial situations based on people sharing their opinions, I've noticed.


----------



## e_yerger

Has this news really not been shared yet on this board?

https://dclfan.com/news/disney-cruise-line-cancels-sailings-through-july-28th/


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. Good news! Didn’t genuinely consider the possibility that UOR could actually open before WDW.



Doesn’t mean they’re opening before WDW, just means the news of bringing employees back to work came before Disney.We could hear tomorrow that Disney will begin to bring employees in


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

ScubaCat said:


> If WDW reopens, infections spike, and has to shut down again, it could be fatal.  They are not going to reopen until infection rates drop or there is a treatment, regardless of ancillary consequences.



Infection rates will always be spiking as we go forward because more testing is going to be available. A lot more testing with the ability to test many thousands more a day. More testing = more positives. I don’t think that should be the only metrics. This country won’t reach the point of zero infections like others. I don’t think states should automatically shut everything down again based on positives. The hospital rate will give more of the picture imo


----------



## JenBush

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. Good news! Didn’t genuinely consider the possibility that UOR could actually open before WDW.


I didn't consider that either, but since City Walk is opening before DS maybe the Disney parks will open after Universal? But who knows. I just really wish we could get some real news from Disney soon.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Disneyland now shows no ADR availability for July!  DL looks to open later, but wonder if WDW will follow suit like they have been doing thus far?!?


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t know if this has been posted yet.

https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening



*" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*

Is this site legit?


----------



## Mit88

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Disneyland now shows no ADR availability for July!  DL looks to open later, but wonder if WDW will follow suit like they have been doing thus far?!?



ADRs are difficult to do when you don’t know how many people will be allowed in the parks. In this case, ADRs would be used as a “guarantee” entry into the parks because you have dinner reservations, and they just aren’t able to give out those types of promises at the moment.


----------



## merry_nbright

Not Disney, but Orlando’s 4th of July fireworks show is cancelled. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening




Never even heard of this site before. They're going to make APs buy extra tickets? That will go over well...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


Wow, thank you for sharing this. No park hopping for this APH then... and I have to buy more tickets. I wonder how that will work for a 17 day stay.


----------



## ScubaCat

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening



Nonsense.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We can’t just return to normal even if we accept the virus as here to stay and the deaths that come with it. Often lost in the conversation about the economy, jobs, and people’s ability to earn an income by the general public is what happens when an outbreak occurs in a workplace. We have already seen shut downs occur in places because of this and that can have far reaching effects on supply chains.

It would be an absolute mess for Disney should large numbers of their CMs get sick at nearly the same time and require time off for weeks. Think of what a mess it would cause if pockets of CMs all over property had mini outbreaks within their own areas. Smart corporations will open slowly, cautiously, and not just throw their hands in the air and give up because this virus is not going to disappear.


----------



## hertamaniac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*
> 
> Is this site legit?



If this is correct, I am really torqued.  This would likely lead to many, local AP's to call it a day/week/year/decade.


----------



## Mit88

-Someone talks to a CM on the phone or their “high ranking Disney exec” friend/family member

“A poster talked to a CM on the phone, I think his name was Sven, and he said that the parks were opening in July, I believe him”

-An unknown site posts about ticketing procedures

“Nonsense”


----------



## cakebaker

ScubaCat said:


> Nonsense.


I’ve never heard of this site before. I wouldn’t take it too seriously. In fact, I wouldn’t pay attention to it at all.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Mit88 said:


> ADRs are difficult to do when you don’t know how many people will be allowed in the parks. In this case, ADRs would be used as a “guarantee” entry into the parks because you have dinner reservations, and they just aren’t able to give out those types of promises at the moment.


Dine in restaurants are still a bit off for most of California so that could be some of it.


----------



## Brianstl

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*
> 
> Is this site legit?


I don’t know if it is legit or not.  It was posted on WDW Magic.


----------



## Mit88

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Dine in restaurants are still a bit off for most of California so that could be some of it.



But they stopped it for WDW too, and people freaked out and made assumptions that it meant they weren’t opening.


----------



## Yooperroo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*
> 
> Is this site legit?


This post by wdw Intel was made yesterday, and none of the major Disney blogs picked it up which makes me raise an eyebrow right away. If there was vilidty in the claims, other Disney news sources would be sharing this very big news. The first paragraph says "expected." I think they went with a wild "insider source" and ran with it.


----------



## Eric Smith

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Disneyland now shows no ADR availability for July!  DL looks to open later, but wonder if WDW will follow suit like they have been doing thus far?!?


Well, LA County announced today that they expect to be in a stay at home order until at least the end of July.  I would think the two events are probably related.  I don't think WDW is in a similar situation with local governments so I wouldn't expect them to follow suit.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I actually kind of like that AP idea if it ends up being true or even slightly true. Hear me out.

Those who really want to go can still do it. It helps with the question of when the clock starts back up and the freeze period ends if the parks are open but not really “I paid hundreds or even over a thousand per person for this” open. 

I’ve also never heard of that site, so taking it with about 400 grains of salt.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if it is legit or not.  It was posted on WDW Magic.


You mean someone on a forum posted the link or as a legitimate news article on the front page?


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I’ve never heard of this site before. I wouldn’t take it too seriously. In fact, I wouldn’t pay attention to it at all.



I don’t think theyd treat AP’s that way unless they gave them major incentives. So I don’t think it’s legit at all


----------



## MamaBrace

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*
> 
> Is this site legit?


What in the world is this?


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Well, LA County announced today that they expect to be in a stay at home order until at least the end of July.  I would think the two events are probably related.  I don't think WDW is in a similar situation with local governments so I wouldn't expect them to follow suit.



DL isn’t in LA County. But if people aren’t able to leave their homes in LA county to go out to Disney in Orange County to have dinner, then maybe it would be related. But stay at home orders are tough to enforce county to county. Can’t avoid someone from one county going to another to shop


----------



## SarahC97

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


I am an AP holder and I have a resort reservation. If they expect me to buy tickets, then I'll just cancel my trip. I have no issue with reserving parks for each day, but why wouldn't they allow AP holders staying at a WDW resort to simply make reservations in a park with their AP? I'll be very upset if this is how they move forward.


----------



## gottalovepluto

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *" Annual Passholder tickets will not be honored for admission; however Annual Passholders will be entitled to purchase admission tickets at a discounted rate on a one for one basis. "*
> 
> Is this site legit?


They certainly don’t have much a following if we haven’t heard of them. But gosh did they get some hits today, saw this article pop up on another Disney forum and people were like “who the heck is this person?”


----------



## MamaBrace

SarahC97 said:


> I am an AP holder and I have a resort reservation. If they expect me to buy tickets, then I'll just cancel my trip. I have no issue with reserving parks for each day, but why wouldn't they allow AP holders staying at a WDW resort to simply make reservations in a park with their AP? I'll be very upset if this is how they move forward.


Couldn’t agree more. Would be absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think theyd treat AP’s that way unless they gave them major incentives. So I don’t think it’s legit at all



Right.  We already bought our "Advanced Paid Tickets"- when we bought our APs.  

Does Shanhai have AP holders? Did Disney stiff them?


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> You mean someone on a forum posted the link or as a legitimate news article on the front page?





cakebaker said:


> You mean someone on a forum posted the link or as a legitimate news article on the front page?


It was posted to a forum as a rumor.


----------



## SierraT

I can see the AP holders having to make advance reservations because Disney can’t count them as they do resort guests for capacity purposes, but charging more money?  I really have a hard time believing that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Right.  We already bought our "Advanced Paid Tickets"- when we bought our APs.
> 
> Does Shanhai have AP holders? Did Disney stiff them?




Shanghai APs had to reserve a day, but it wasn't an extra cost.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think theyd treat AP’s that way unless they gave them major incentives. So I don’t think it’s legit at all



It helps out APs who cannot get back or who are not comfortable getting back during this period, by increasing the extension at the end of their pass’ life or increasing their refund. It allows people to still visit if they’d like, at a cost of course.

Now do I think it’s true? Not really. But I wouldn’t be mad if it was.


----------



## hertamaniac

So if you're going to make me pay a surcharge on my already-paid-for AP entrance (yes, I know it's not guaranteed), then there had better be some massive incentives.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Eric Smith said:


> Well, LA County announced today that they expect to be in a stay at home order until at least the end of July.  I would think the two events are probably related.  I don't think WDW is in a similar situation with local governments so I wouldn't expect them to follow suit.


Warning people just in case. I know the situations are different. I live in LA county. WDW did take away June ADR availability the day after DL, though.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> DL isn’t in LA County. But if people aren’t able to leave their homes in LA county to go out to Disney in Orange County to have dinner, then maybe it would be related. But stay at home orders are tough to enforce county to county. Can’t avoid someone from one county going to another to shop


Understood, but LA County is adjacent to Orange County.  Overall, California is going much more slower with opening things back up and Florida is.


----------



## Sandiz08

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


I immediately thought of what the Grand Californian has done to get people from just passing through.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Right.  We already bought our "Advanced Paid Tickets"- when we bought our APs.
> 
> Does Shanhai have AP holders? Did Disney stiff them?


Yes.
No. They were allowed to make a reservation using their AP, but the AP formal restart date won’t be until reservations are done.


----------



## Avery&Todd

SierraT said:


> I can see the AP holders having to make advance reservations because Disney can’t count them as they do resort guests for capacity purposes, but charging more money?  I really have a hard time believing that.



and I wonder what happens if you have an AP that's not been activated yet?  We bought APs for DH and I for our June trip that was then pushed to December and now DH and I have a mini-trip in Aug and planned on activating our APs then so how could I reserve space in a park with a ticket that I haven't activated??


----------



## Eric Smith

Avery&Todd said:


> and I wonder what happens if you have an AP that's not been activated yet?  We bought APs for DH and I for our June trip that was then pushed to December and now DH and I have a mini-trip in Aug and planned on activating our APs then so how could I reserve space in a park with a ticket that I haven't activated??


You can still link APs in MDE even though you haven't activated them.  I had to do this to reserve fastpasses for my now cancelled April trip.  I assume it would work the same way.


----------



## AmberMV

LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:



In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Eric Smith said:


> You can still link APs in MDE even though you haven't activated them.  I had to do this to reserve fastpasses for my now cancelled April trip.  I assume it would work the same way.


Yes!  I have them in my MDE, but on the Six Flags website in their description of how you reserve an upcoming park visit was to enter in the "ticket number" so I wondered if activated APs had numbers but since mine isnt active I dont....


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.




This person has issues with APs. lol.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Doesn’t mean they’re opening before WDW, just means the news of bringing employees back to work came before Disney.We could hear tomorrow that Disney will begin to bring employees in


WDW has already released CM schedules through May 23 with only a select few Custodial Disney Springs CMs being “called back,” not even any CMs for World of Disney or the other Disney-operated locations. I don’t see a way where, with that schedule, Disney will open a park on June 1. They’re not even operating their own stores at DS yet, and I don’t think Disney would release a schedule and then change it, especially after it was delayed by a few days.


----------



## Farro

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> *Infection rates will always be spiking as we go forward because more testing is going to be available. A lot more testing with the ability to test many thousands more a day. More testing = more positives. *I don’t think that should be the only metrics. This country won’t reach the point of zero infections like others. I don’t think states should automatically shut everything down again based on positives. *The hospital rate will give more of the picture* imo



This. Exactly. Such an important point a lot of people just gloss over.


----------



## Eric Smith

Avery&Todd said:


> Yes!  I have them in my MDE, but on the Six Flags website in their description of how you reserve an upcoming park visit was to enter in the "ticket number" so I wondered if activated APs had numbers but since mine isnt active I dont....


There's a ticket number on the exchange voucher cards that you should have received in the mail.  It's below the barcode.  I had to use that to link them in MDE.


----------



## lilypgirl

When are the called back Universal employees suppose to report?


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Understood, but LA County is adjacent to Orange County.  Overall, California is going much more slower with opening things back up and Florida is.


LA county (33,000 cases) has 30,000 more confirmed cases than Anaheim (3,000). Yes, California is taking it slow in general, but even being next to each other, situations are much different


----------



## LSUmiss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For the ones who have vacations booked for June. I am curious, do you feel comfortable paying full price for an incomplete experience?
> 
> I would hope Disney would be lowering many of those prices, esp if buses don't run, monorails, certain rides, no parades, no fireworks, not all restaurants open, no pools, not all parks open etc etc ( if indeed these things aren't open )
> 
> Id hope they give credits to fully paying guests


It depends on what will be implemented or taken away. When you travel with a 2 year old you miss a lot of things anyway. There are some things that will be deal breakers for us or would mean we go but for a lot fewer days. For instance pools, we have a pool at home & DS is 2 so really doesn’t know the difference between ours & theirs. But, we had built in days to relax at the pool with him. If they’re closed, we’ll go but take out probably 2 days.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Eric Smith said:


> Well, LA County announced today that they expect to be in a stay at home order until at least the end of July.  I would think the two events are probably related.  I don't think WDW is in a similar situation with local governments so I wouldn't expect them to follow suit.


Disneyland is in Orange County.  OC is next to LA County, but has not said they'll lockdown like LA county.  That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if California opens later than Florida.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Eric Smith said:


> There's a ticket number on the exchange voucher cards that you should have received in the mail.  It's below the barcode.  I had to use that to link them in MDE.


YES I DO!!!! Now, I ordered mine online but you're a GENIUS!!!  and that's exactly how I linked them to my MDE!

Thanks!!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

AmberMV said:


> LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.


If you were within hugging distance, I might hug you... Covid notwithstanding. Thank you for your research.


----------



## SarahC97

So, no matter when they open, they're going to have people with onsite reservations and who have chosen Fastpass and dining experiences prior to arrival. I would think if they were going to have people make reservations for a park on a particular day that these pre-booked experiences would guarantee you entry on that day? I mean, I just don't know how they would handle requiring people to make reservations for particular parks when there's probably already a lot of people who have "reservations" for particular parks on particular dates.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

AmberMV said:


> LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.


DL AP's do not have free parking (except for Signature Plus), and you cannot purchase parking separately. It has been this way for years. Not a crazy theory back for 2018 when business was booking at WDW IMO. DL also has Maxpass, which is in essence a paid fast pass.


----------



## cakebaker

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Right.  We already bought our "Advanced Paid Tickets"- when we bought our APs.
> 
> Does Shanhai have AP holders? Did Disney stiff them?


I read on another site that SDL allowed pass holders to reserve a time- not many details on it though.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> WDW has already released CM schedules through May 23 with only a select few Custodial Disney Springs CMs being “called back,” not even any CMs for World of Disney or the other Disney-operated locations. I don’t see a way where, with that schedule, Disney will open a park on June 1. They’re not even operating their own stores at DS yet, and *I don’t think Disney would release a schedule and then change it*, especially after it was delayed by a few days.



No one thought on January 1st that every Disney Park in the world would be closed down for 2+ months.

im not saying they will, or are opening on June 1st, but they can re-train and get the parks ready in a week. First week of June reservations will begin to be cancelled within a few hours, so we’ll see soon. Not that it’s a pure indication, but considering they’ve been doing the rolling cancellations for over a month now, it’s the best system we can go off right now


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> WDW has already released CM schedules through May 23 with only a select few Custodial Disney Springs CMs being “called back,” not even any CMs for World of Disney or the other Disney-operated locations. I don’t see a way where, with that schedule, Disney will open a park on June 1. They’re not even operating their own stores at DS yet, and I don’t think Disney would release a schedule and then change it, especially after it was delayed by a few days.


The schedule that has been released doesn’t really matter.  Under the contracts Disney only has to give five days notice of a return to work for furloughed union employees.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

andyman8 said:


> WDW has already released CM schedules through May 23 with only a select few Custodial Disney Springs CMs being “called back,” not even any CMs for World of Disney or the other Disney-operated locations. I don’t see a way where, with that schedule, Disney will open a park on June 1. They’re not even operating their own stores at DS yet, and I don’t think Disney would release a schedule and then change it, especially after it was delayed by a few days.



Does that include resort schedules too?


----------



## LSUmiss

Carol_ said:


> “Walt Disney World Vice President Reiterates That July Reservations Are Not Indicative of a Reopening Date” - *****
> *sigh* :/


Right b/c they’ll be open in June


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> It helps out APs who cannot get back or who are not comfortable getting back during this period, by increasing the extension at the end of their pass’ life or increasing their refund. It allows people to still visit if they’d like, at a cost of course.
> 
> Now do I think it’s true? Not really. But I wouldn’t be mad if it was.


Don’t worry, enough AP holders will be furious for you. This would never fly. It’s a cllick bait site.


----------



## Dis5150

Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?


----------



## MamaBrace

AmberMV said:


> LMAO, this is what I found when I checked out their previous theories:
> 
> View attachment 494546
> 
> In other words, it's a FAKE NEWS click bait site, and nothing more.


Thank the lord.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Don’t worry, enough AP holders will be furious for you. This would never fly. It’s a cllick bait site.



I don’t think it would happen either, like I have stated. Just think there are upsides to the idea just as an idea, not a reputable or likely rumour.


----------



## BorderTenny

MamaBrace said:


> Thank the Phoenicians.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ONUAtrain

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?



I just called and added a Magical Express for a July 3rd arrival. No questions or problems adding.


----------



## SarahC97

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?


Yes, I was able to book ME reservations for a July trip just last week. I did it through an online form, though.


----------



## SierraT

Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?
[/QUOTE]

I think someone made them for June yesterday.  I think.

Apparently I can’t properly quote either.


----------



## cakebaker

MamaBrace said:


> Thank the lord.


Are we all awake now?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

... I get the dated ticket necessity for capacity control.  

Has anyone called to ask if the AP thing is even a possibility.


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> ... I get the dated ticket necessity for capacity control.
> 
> Has anyone called to ask if the AP thing is even a possibility.



Even if it was going to be, the phone CMs would have no idea at this point.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200513-pbioikeokrczdldjzcjpzm77f4-story.html


----------



## Dis5150

SarahC97 said:


> Yes, I was able to book ME reservations for a July trip just last week. I did it through an online form, though.


You don't happen to have the link to the form do you? I'd rather do it online than call!


----------



## jenjersnap

Eric Smith said:


> There's a ticket number on the exchange voucher cards that you should have received in the mail.  It's below the barcode.  I had to use that to link them in MDE.



Yikes, I never received an exchange voucher card! I ordered online and it has been linked in MDE ever since. Hope I don’t need one to activate my AP.


----------



## LSUmiss

wallawallakids said:


> Honestly, I am really uncomfortable with the rate of new infections in kids and the complications we are now seeing. That alone makes Disney really complicated. I know that UO released the statement about the older population but this new issue with kids is a huge monkey wrench IMO and one of my huge reasons for worrying about them opening. ( And yes, I know the economy has to get moving but the pediatric nurse in me is really concerned about our kids).


But from what I’ve seen it’s still very rare. The older population is still much more at risk.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> Yikes, I never received an exchange voucher card! I ordered online and it has been linked in MDE ever since. Hope I don’t need one to activate my AP.


You don’t. As long as it’s linked, you’re good.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200513-pbioikeokrczdldjzcjpzm77f4-story.html



Based on economic talk from Feds today, that is not good news.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Based on economic talk from Feds today, that is not good news.


That's why I wouldn't get your hopes up for any major Disney projects any time soon. They'll finish things well underway of course like Tron and Guardians but Poppins is a goner, and likely other aspects of Epcot.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> No one thought on January 1st that every Disney Park in the world would be closed down for 2+ months.
> 
> im not saying they will, or are opening on June 1st, but they can re-train and get the parks ready in a week. First week of June reservations will begin to be cancelled within a few hours, so we’ll see soon. Not that it’s a pure indication, but considering they’ve been doing the rolling cancellations for over a month now, it’s the best system we can go off right now


As a former CM, I can most definitively say they cannot retrain and get the parks ready in one week. I'd be doubtful they could do that for one park, but for all four, there's no way. First of all, World Showcase currently has very few CMs in the area that are trained to operate it (especially attractions and full-service restaurants), so I can basically guarantee you Epcot will not be reopening alongside the other parks. Training can take anywhere from 5 to 8 days generally but can be longer depending on the line of business. While they wouldn't need to retrain CMs in their original work locations, they'd still probably refresh CMs in their work locations, and they'd absolutely need to test out new procedures as well as train their CMs in encouraging social distancing, enhanced sanitation measures, and other health and safety protocols (something they've already said they're committed to doing). And of course, if they do decide to shift people around due to absence of CPs, then re-training would be required. I also don't think it's a good sign that WDW is keeping World of Disney and other owned stores closed at Disney Springs.

There is also a level of prep work that has to go on to restart food and merchandise supply chains as well as get the park "show-ready." All of that would require additional manpower, which we probably would've heard about being called back. While WDW has been keeping up with maintenance, there is going to be some cleaning and other work done (like the stuff that's generally done overnight). That stuff will take a bit of time. Restarting WDW operations in this new normal isn't going to be just turning on the lights and throwing open the "gates" to parks we loved; there will be a level of prep work involved in preparing open this new version of WDW, one with an increased focus on sanitation, health, and personal space. It takes time to get the temperature screening tents set up and tested; it takes time to get the little "stand here" stickers measured and applied throughout the parks.

Again, I'd point to Shanghai where there was about a 3+ week period in between when CMs were back at work and when the park reopened. While I think our prep period may be a bit shorter (assuming the various measures put in place in Shanghai prove to be effective), cutting that down to less than a week seems unrealistic.

I don't mean to be a Debbie downer. I would absolutely love, love, love to be wrong, but I'm also looking at it from a practical standpoint, and there's a lot of operational challenges that need to be addressed. I give it 0% chance of all parks being open on June 1 and a 10% chance of at least one park being open. Like other have pointed out, Disney could call the CMs back and "break" the schedule, but I don't see Disney doing that, given the delay we already saw with this week's schedule posting.


----------



## cakebaker

It does look like Disney is going forward with the Star Wars hotel, though it’s most likely to be delayed in opening it would seem. https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/permit-filed-for-fabrication-and-set-installation-at-star-wars-hotel/


----------



## Eric Smith

jenjersnap said:


> Yikes, I never received an exchange voucher card! I ordered online and it has been linked in MDE ever since. Hope I don’t need one to activate my AP.


I don't think you need it.  We ordered them over the phone because we were paying with gift cards and the CM asked whether we wanted the vouchers or not.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> That's why I wouldn't get your hopes up for any major Disney projects any time soon. They'll finish things well underway of course like Tron and Guardians but Poppins is a goner, and likely other aspects of Epcot.


I wonder if they'll clean up the Epcot Hub, plant some trees, add in some temporary structures (like food/wine booths) and call it a day for a while.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder if they'll clean up the Epcot Hub, plant some trees, add in some temporary structures (like food/wine booths) and call it a day for a while.


Yeah I think it really depends on money and speed of reopening the parks as well as speed of the economy rebounding. Temporary walkways certainly are not out of the question.


----------



## SarahC97

Dis5150 said:


> You don't happen to have the link to the form do you? I'd rather do it online than call!


https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


----------



## Dis5150

SarahC97 said:


> https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


Thank you!!!


----------



## SarahC97

Dis5150 said:


> Thank you!!!


No problem...I always prefer to do it online!


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> I don't mean to be a Debbie downer. I would absolutely love, love, love to be wrong, but I'm also looking at it from a practical standpoint, and there's a lot of operational challenges that need to be addressed. I give it 0% chance of all parks being open on June 1 and a 10% chance of at least one park being open. Like other have pointed out, Disney could call the CMs back and "break" the schedule, but I don't see Disney doing that, given the delay we already saw with this week's schedule posting.


Right .. even if they are "open" on June 1? At what capacity? Surely they won't be open "enough" for most (if not all) of June for a "normal" Disney vacation.  I am sure that some guests will be fine with going with masks on, with Epcot closed, without any M&Gs, with pools and water parks closed and half the restaurants closed, but I would think most people wouldn't even consider WDW "open" until they can go back to having a least some of the original vacation they planned. 

(And I still don't know what they will do about price .. will the people that DO go really pay the full price for their vacation if "half" of WDW is open? )


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> I wonder if they'll clean up the Epcot Hub, plant some trees, add in some temporary structures (like food/wine booths) and call it a day for a while.



Right now I'd be so happy to drink wine under a tree and people watch at Epcot.


----------



## yankeesfan123

I’m a few pages behind... anyone discussing the MLS to WWoS (instead of NBA) proposal for June and July??


----------



## SaintsManiac

yankeesfan123 said:


> I’m a few pages behind... anyone discussing the MLS to WWoS (instead of NBA) proposal for June and July??



Yes


----------



## yankeesfan123

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes


Apparently no one cares about my beloved MLS and it gets buried real quick


----------



## e_yerger

yankeesfan123 said:


> Apparently no one cares about my beloved MLS and it gets buried real quick


no one had anything to say about Disney cancelling all cruises through July 28th either lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

yankeesfan123 said:


> Apparently no one cares about my beloved MLS and it gets buried real quick


Well, CSR is still off the summer bookable reservations so maybe we just got the sport wrong that'll snag it


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> no one had anything to say about Disney cancelling all cruises through July 28th either lol



Chapek said that cruise line would be the last Disney thing to open back up, so its not really surprising that they’re cancelling that far ahead


----------



## Timon71

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. even if they are "open" on June 1? At what capacity? Surely they won't be open "enough" for most (if not all) of June for a "normal" Disney vacation.  I am sure that some guests will be fine with going with masks on, with Epcot closed, without any M&Gs, with pools and water parks closed and half the restaurants closed, but I would think most people wouldn't even consider WDW "open" until they can go back to having a least some of the original vacation they planned.
> 
> (And I still don't know what they will do about price .. will the people that DO go really pay the full price for their vacation if "half" of WDW is open? )



I am thinking pools will be open. Just my thoughts...and like everyone else's...just a BIG guess...


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> no one had anything to say about Disney cancelling all cruises through July 28th either lol


Personally my reaction to that was "they didn't already do that?" (they had not) I'm sorry if anyone lost a cruise by the way! Don't mean to be callous about it, that was just why I think the topic didn't generate much discussion.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Chapek said that cruise line would be the last Disney thing to open back up, so its not really surprising that they’re cancelling that far ahead


There's also a no sail order in the US through July 24 so they couldn't have opened up before then.


----------



## Sandiz08

Carnival cruise line is sailing some of the first ships in August I believe.


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Personally my reaction to that was "they didn't already do that?" (they had not) I'm sorry if anyone lost a cruise by the way! Don't mean to be callous about it, that was just why I think the topic didn't generate much discussion.


yeahhh everyone collectively lost their minds over some fake news instead


----------



## yankeesfan123

Hey you’re all burying my MLS discussion again!!


----------



## e_yerger

yankeesfan123 said:


> Hey you’re all burying my MLS discussion again!!


It was discussed pretty heavily for a few pages a while ago.... before some click baity obviously fake news came out LOL


----------



## Ryan King

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?



I made mine and they confirmed on Tuesday May 11th they are in the mail via the standard "this has been processed" email. for June 1.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


Now this would makes us move on forever. Disney better hope that’s a good strategy. Sure right now they’re trying to limit capacity, but at some point, that will no longer be the case. I have a resort reservation and an AP. They better make exclusions for that combo b/c if I have to buy tickets on top my current AP in order to keep my current trip scheduled, I’m done for good!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yankeesfan123 said:


> Hey you’re all burying my MLS discussion again!!



As a hockey fan on a board apparently full of football, baseball, and basketball fans, I feel you.


----------



## e_yerger

Ryan King said:


> I made mine and they confirmed on Tuesday May 11th they are in the mail via the standard "this has been processed" email. for June 1.


Now _that _is interesting


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Now this would makes us move on forever. Disney better hope that’s a good strategy. Sure right now they’re trying to limit capacity, but at some point, that will no longer be the case. I have a resort reservation and an AP. They better make exclusions for that combo b/c if I have to buy tickets on top my current AP in order to keep my current trip scheduled, I’m done for good!


Don't believe news from a website that looks like it was created on Microsoft Publisher in 1998


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwintel.com/home/disney-to-require-advanced-paid-ticket-reservations-upon-reopening


Now this would makes us move on forever. Disney better hope that’s a good strategy. Sure right now they’re trying to limit capacity, but at some point, that will no longer be the case. I have a resort reservation and an AP. They better make exclusions for that combo b/c if I have to buy tickets on top my current AP in order to keep my current trip scheduled, I’m done for good!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Now this would makes us move on forever. Disney better hope that’s a good strategy. Sure right now they’re trying to limit capacity, but at some point, that will no longer be the case. I have a resort reservation and an AP. They better make exclusions for that combo b/c if I have to buy tickets on top my current AP in order to keep my current trip scheduled, I’m done for good!



It was debunked. It’s a fake rumor site


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> It was debunked. It’s a fake rumor site


Ok I’ll calm down then lol!


----------



## yulilin3

The union just sent emails to merchandise cm, it  states
Recall will begin shortly only for Disney Springs full time cm


----------



## yankeesfan123

So would MLS players who live in NY, NJ, and CT have to self quarantine in Florida before starting to practice?? That would mean they’d have to leave to go to Florida within a few days... 

(..he says in a whimpering effort to garner interest...)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> Carnival cruise line  is sailing [hopes to sail] some of the first ships in August I believe.


FTYF


----------



## Mit88

yankeesfan123 said:


> So would MLS players who live in NY, NJ, and CT have to self quarantine in Florida before starting to practice?? That would mean they’d have to leave to go to Florida within a few days...
> 
> (..he says in a whimpering effort to garner interest...)



That executive order will end upon reopening things that produce revenue from non locals


----------



## jlmarr

gottalovepluto said:


> FTYF FTFY



FTFY


----------



## hertamaniac

MamaBrace said:


> Thank the lord.



Although this is highly subject to deletion, as will my response, I agree.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlmarr said:


> FTFY


  My spelling is now so bad I can't even abbreviate anymore...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Since phone CMs are notoriously out of the loop (and I didn’t want to sit on hold to be potentially misinformed) I went to the Shanghai Disneyland website to see how they handled AP tickets with advance park reservations..  it should be similar if not exactly the same here.  

https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/annual-pass-notice/


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> The union just sent emails to merchandise cm, it  states
> Recall will begin shortly only for Disney Springs full time cm


Its a start


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> The union just sent emails to merchandise cm, it  states
> Recall will begin shortly only for Disney Springs full time cm



This makes me happy!!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

yulilin3 said:


> The union just sent emails to merchandise cm, it  states
> Recall will begin shortly only for Disney Springs full time cm


So I am assuming their schedule for next week hasn’t been released yet?!


----------



## Mit88

Early June cash reservations could be getting cancellation emails any minute. Hold onto your hats and glasses


----------



## CheshireCas

Mit88 said:


> Early June cash reservations could be getting cancellation emails any minute. Hold onto your hats and glasses


I'm waiting for that dreaded email.


----------



## Sarahslay

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Since phone CMs are notoriously out of the loop (and I didn’t want to sit on hold to be potentially misinformed) I went to the Shanghai Disneyland website to see how they handled AP tickets with advance park reservations..  it should be similar if not exactly the same here.
> 
> https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/annual-pass-notice/


I keep thinking it will be a little different with so many out of state APs at WDW who have to stay onsite, and Disney could possibly use FP bookings and ADRs as a way to know how many people are coming to each park and roughly when. It will be very different at WDW than at SDL due to having way more resorts, more parks, FP, and many ADR opportunities in each park. SDL has an advantage that they don't have the same overall overplanning issue that WDW does. This is why I think it is reasonable for WDW to say that onsite guests are guaranteed entry since they know how many people are onsite, and locals need to reserve spaces just so they have an idea of how many people to expect, and cap that number so there are no issues.


----------



## cakebaker

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Since phone CMs are notoriously out of the loop (and I didn’t want to sit on hold to be potentially misinformed) I went to the Shanghai Disneyland website to see how they handled AP tickets with advance park reservations..  it should be similar if not exactly the same here.
> 
> https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/annual-pass-notice/


The problem I see is a WDW has multiple resorts and parks. If on site guests can’t get into the parks, while a day guest with a 2 day ticket can, there’s a problem. I doubt WDW will follow this, at least not exactly. I’m also not sure what this means: “Shanghai Disneyland Annual Pass holders who have redeemed their Annual Pass”. What does redeemed mean?


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> The problem I see is a WDW has multiple resorts. If on site guests can’t get into the parks, while a day guest with a 2 day ticket can, there’s a problem. I doubt WDW will follow this, at least not exactly. I’m also not sure what this means: “Shanghai Disneyland Annual Pass holders who have redeemed their Annual Pass”. What does redeemed mean?


I would think it would be a combo of ticket and on property reservations


----------



## SaintsManiac

Nothing really new here, but still posting:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...zmSmek2o1dizdkfcQVuKIBaqVwY-swkZipw28y6QlPJ4o
I don't remember seeing this anywhere, but I have been in and out all day:

*On May 20, only sub-contracted shops will be open in the Disney Springs shopping and dining complex. The next phase will start four days later when Disney retail shops, such as World Of Disney Store and Disney eateries reopen, the union president said. For that, an additional 59 custodians will report back to work.*


----------



## yulilin3

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So I am assuming their schedule for next week hasn’t been released yet?!


No , it was released but with no shift.  They can be recalled as late af only 5 days prior to work


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Nothing really new here, but still posting:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...zmSmek2o1dizdkfcQVuKIBaqVwY-swkZipw28y6QlPJ4o
> I don't remember seeing this anywhere, but I have been in and out all day:
> 
> *On May 20, only sub-contracted shops will be open in the Disney Springs shopping and dining complex. The next phase will start four days later when Disney retail shops, such as World Of Disney Store and Disney eateries reopen, the union president said. For that, an additional 59 custodians will report back to work.*


I haven't seen Disney officially announce this. @yulilin3 did say though that unions are starting to tell full time Springs employees to get ready.


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> I would think it would be a combo of ticket and on property reservations


Doesn’t matter. WDW can’t expect resort guests not be able to go to the parks because they weren’t able to secure a reservation for every day of their stay. Then there’s the issue of multiple parks. They’re going to lose a fortune on adrs if they did. SDL is completely different from WDW.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen Disney officially announce this. @yulilin3 did say though that unions are starting to tell full time Springs employees to get ready.




Yep, the World of Disney part threw me.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Now this would makes us move on forever. Disney better hope that’s a good strategy. Sure right now they’re trying to limit capacity, but at some point, that will no longer be the case. I have a resort reservation and an AP. They better make exclusions for that combo b/c if I have to buy tickets on top my current AP in order to keep my current trip scheduled, I’m done for good!



mot happening. Now they may make ap owners make reservations like Shanghai is doingand six flags will be doing but buying new tickets won’t be required.


----------



## xuxa777

So it looks like most, if not all of Disney Springs will be open by memorial day weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen Disney officially announce this. @yulilin3 did say though that unions are starting to tell full time Springs employees to get ready.


----------



## yulilin3

sorry for the bad quality screenshots, it looks like they will be recalled starting May 24th


----------



## Sarahslay

Krandor said:


> mot happening. Now they may make ap owners make reservations like Shanghai is doingand six flags will be doing but buying new tickets won’t be required.


But say, for example, I have an AP and my DH doesn't and we are staying onsite with ADRs in parks and FP booked. Say DH automatically gets in due to have a GA ticket, but I have to make reservations. When the time comes to make reservations the system is swamped and they meet capacity easily before I can get in. So now DH and I are at WDW where he can go to parks and our dinners but I can't. It just doesn't work. Six Flags doesn't have resorts, it's all 100% day guests so they can easily have a reservation system. Shanghai is mostly offsite guests with very few staying on property. They're just too different to be able to compare their opening system to what Disney can do.


----------



## enchantedpixiedust

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 494552
> View attachment 494553



I should probably know this, but are resort CM's union?


----------



## yulilin3

enchantedpixiedust said:


> I should probably know this, but are resort CM's union?


each department has a union and the CM chooses to join or not
Last week the merchandise Union sent a survey to CM asking if they were willing to work in another location if available. My friend works MK strollers and she said she could go work at DS, they are doing it by seniority. So full timers get first dibbs, which looks like they are recalling for May 24th, after they will go with seniority and ultimately, if they still need people at DS they will offer positions to merchandise CM like my friend


----------



## MickeyWaffles

never mind! Was sharing the hollywood reporter article already shared.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read on FB - disney owned restaurants & shops at DS to be opened for Memorial Day weekend.

(article was from a legitimate source - just can’t be linked on this forum)

edit...   ** Just read back.. see that this is already up thread.. didn’t bother to read back - i’m  sitting in my car waiting on take out dinner - saw the news on fb & thought it was too good not to share...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am watching the room cancellation thread like...


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am watching the room cancellation thread like...View attachment 494555


Yes, and with every alert I get, I click it cringing


----------



## jessiegirl1982

rteetz said:


> I haven't seen Disney officially announce this. @yulilin3 did say though that unions are starting to tell full time Springs employees to get ready.


The article also says plexiglass partitions have already been installed, which could be happening as we speak in the parks and resorts. Hollywood Reporter is a reputable source, so definitely not clickbait   Good sign overall!


----------



## Sadeesmom

Dis5150 said:


> Has anyone called during the shut down and made Magical Express reservations for July? I'm wondering if they are taking reservations....?



This post reminded me that I never made mine for a June 7th trip, so I just went ahead & did it, and it let me go all the way through & then emailed me the confirmation. (Not that I’m really holding out hope, but either way-thanks for the reminder!)


----------



## KBoopaloo

I was in a webinar this morning regarding reopening cultural institutions and we discussed having to revisit CBAs with union staff before having them return to work if their duties or work circumstances would be changed because of COVID. This obviously apply to Disney as well and we can see that reflected in the memo posted here which addresses employee safety specifically. How many different bargaining units are there across the resort? I wonder if some might be requiring more safety guarantees from Disney than others which could affect callbacks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am watching the room cancellation thread like...View attachment 494555


I feel like we’re waiting on The Disney Witching Hour... but we don’t know when exactly that is...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sadeesmom said:


> This post reminded me that I never made mine for a June 7th trip, so I just went ahead & did it, and it let me go all the way through & then emailed me the confirmation.


I went to do it. And found out DL cancelled my flight to MCO, booked me on a multi city tour of America kicked of with a connection that leaves 2 hours before I arrive . I’m not even going to bother to find a new flight yet...


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I went to do it. And found out DL cancelled my flight to MCO, booked me on a multi city tour of America kicked of with a connection that leaves 2 hours before I arrive . I’m not even going to bother to find a new flight yet...


This is exhausting isn't it? Ok, so I could just close the laptop, go on with my life and says what happens, happens.....but then I wouldn't be me.


----------



## BorderTenny

SaintsManiac said:


> Nothing really new here, but still posting:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...zmSmek2o1dizdkfcQVuKIBaqVwY-swkZipw28y6QlPJ4o
> I don't remember seeing this anywhere, but I have been in and out all day:
> 
> *On May 20, only sub-contracted shops will be open in the Disney Springs shopping and dining complex. The next phase will start four days later when Disney retail shops, such as World Of Disney Store and Disney eateries reopen, the union president said. For that, an additional 59 custodians will report back to work.*


The article says "seven days later" now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

BorderTenny said:


> The article says "seven days later" now.



Lord help us. No one knows anything! Lol


----------



## Sadeesmom

BorderTenny said:


> The article says "seven days later" now.


 Exactly what I was getting ready to say. 

and to state the obvious-that moves it to after Memorial weekend. Do we think that’s the point? To avoid the crowd?


----------



## andyman8

So are we talking WoD and other Disney-owned locations at DS open on May 24? Or is it the 27th?


----------



## Ryan King

Sadeesmom said:


> Exactly what I was getting ready to say.
> 
> and to state the obvious-that moves it to after Memorial weekend. Do we think that’s the point? To avoid the crowd?


Given they signed that specific agreement with this one union yesterday.  It could be the Union making that call on timeline.  Or they just need that many days to get people ready and the agreements took longer to get signed.  Who knows.


----------



## KayMichigan

I hope the people at the World of Disney store are ready for the stampede of customers who are going to want to get their Disney shopping fix when they open up!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> sorry for the bad quality screenshots, it looks like they will be recalled starting May 24th


Can you clarify for me please (I’ve dipped into my after-work drinks)?  Does that mean “starting training/reporting to work to prep the stores/parks” on the 24th or “on the 24th we’ll ask you to come back if we want you” and is it just for Disney Springs/merch people or is that potentially across WDW?


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> So are we talking WoD and other Disney-owned locations at DS open on May 24? Or is it the 27th?


It appears the 24th is the call back date for employees so not the day things open.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> It appears the 24th is the call back date for employees so not the day things open.


Interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> So are we talking WoD and other Disney-owned locations at DS open on May 24? Or is it the 27th?



Hollywood Reporter says 27th, or a week from the 20th.


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Can you clarify for me please (I’ve dipped into my after-work drinks)?  Does that mean “starting training/reporting to work to prep the parks” on the 24th or “on the 24th we’ll ask you to come back if we want you” and is it just for Disney Springs/merch people or is that potentially across WDW?


This is just for DS, and it looks like they call back the cm for that day and they will open days later,  from the article it says the 27


----------



## andyman8

So what are people thinking now about park and resort reopenings with this information about DS?

I don't think we're seeing a June 1 park opening but maybe around that time some of the resorts? Not ruling out the possibility of a park opening sometime in June. In Shanghai, the SDL Hotel came online just after their version of Disney Springs opened, but it was just over two months until the actual park reopened. I don't think it'll be that long for WDW, but what are people thinking at this point?


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> So what are people thinking now about park and resort reopenings with this information about DS?
> 
> I don't think we're seeing a June 1 park opening but maybe around that time some of the resorts? Not ruling out the possibility of a park opening sometime in June. In Shanghai, the SDL Hotel came online just after their version of Disney Springs opened, but it was just over two months until the actual park reopened. I don't think it'll be that long for WDW, but what are people thinking at this point?


Honestly, I'm hopeful at least one park will be open with limited capacity by mid-June.


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> So what are people thinking now about park and resort reopenings with this information about DS?
> 
> I don't think we're seeing a June 1 park opening but maybe around that time some of the resorts? Not ruling out the possibility of a park opening sometime in June. In Shanghai, the SDL Hotel came online just after their version of Disney Springs opened, but it was just over two months until the actual park reopened. I don't think it'll be that long for WDW, but what are people thinking at this point?


I can't see them opening any of the parks opening June 1 (or even June 8th) if they don't plan on running Disney stores at DS until the 27th. Considering how much we are hearing about DS opening, but haven't heard any rumors of staffing/maintenance, etc. for any of the parks, resorts.  

Plus . .I would think they would want to see how DS goes (mainly open to locals) for a week oor two before expanding their opening. Though I am surprised we haven't heard about June 1 cancellations yet.


----------



## Krandor

Non Disney replated but Florida related. 
Spartan which is a company that puts on obstacke course races is holding their first new in person race on June 13th in Jacksonville fl. .


----------



## SaintsManiac

SarahC97 said:


> Honestly, I'm hopeful at least one park will be open with limited capacity by mid-June.



I am still rooting for CM Sven and his June 15th date!


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't see them opening any of the parks opening June 1 (or even June 8th) if they don't plan on running Disney stores at DS until the 27th. Considering how much we are hearing about DS opening, but haven't heard any rumors of staffing/maintenance, etc. for any of the parks, resorts.
> 
> Plus . .I would think they would want to see how DS goes (mainly open to locals) for a week oor two before expanding their opening. Though I am surprised we haven't heard about June 1 cancellations yet.


I think on the 15th we will get some kind of multiple park reopening.  The first two weeks of June we might get a very limited MK opening, possibly with no resorts opened.


----------



## Violetspider

SaintsManiac said:


> I am still rooting for CM Sven and his June 15th date!


Are you referring to the infamous Sven/Flinn/Finn?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> So what are people thinking now about park and resort reopenings with this information about DS?
> 
> I don't think we're seeing a June 1 park opening but maybe around that time some of the resorts? Not ruling out the possibility of a park opening sometime in June. In Shanghai, the SDL Hotel came online just after their version of Disney Springs opened, but it was just over two months until the actual park reopened. I don't think it'll be that long for WDW, but what are people thinking at this point?



It doesn’t really change that my opinion that parks won’t open for quite some time.

Opening restaurants and stores at Disney Springs vs. opening resorts and theme parks ... pretty different in my opinion. Since 3rd party restaurants and stores planned to reopen, Disney can at least make some money opening their stores and restaurants too. But managing social distancing protocols at Disney Springs vs. the parks is very very different, IMO.

I don’t know when the parks will open, but I don’t think it will be for a long time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I can see June openings if DS goes well, but I still think resorts/parks for the 1st is a lofty goal.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can see June openings if DS goes well, but I still think resorts/parks for the 1st is a lofty goal.



agree. I think Disney would want to run their stores in ds a few weejs before looking at parks and resorts but I’m not making decisions.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> It doesn’t really change that my opinion that parks won’t open for quite some time.
> 
> Opening restaurants and stores at Disney Springs vs. opening resorts and theme parks ... pretty different in my opinion. Since 3rd party restaurants and stores planned to reopen, Disney can at least make some money opening their stores and restaurants too. But managing social distancing protocols at Disney Springs vs. the parks is very very different, IMO.
> 
> I don’t know when the parks will open, but I don’t think it will be for a long time.



There are a lot of things pointing to it not being a “long time”


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can see June openings if DS goes well, but I still think resorts/parks for the 1st is a lofty goal.


With them blocking reservations for June, I can easily see a resort only opening for a short period of time. Disney has complete control over numbers, they know in advance what they have for resort reservations, adrs and hard ticket events. Honestly, at this point, I could see most anything happening. Ask me yesterday if they were going to open in a June and I would’ve said no way. But the lack of cancellations today icertainly deviates from the norm. And we have the multiple reports of different phone CM’s using the same phrasing...reservations closed due to capacity. Maybe they’re late getting to it and maybe it means nothing, but maybe it does.


----------



## scott_flute

Anyone else notice this yet? Sorry if it was mentioned somewhere in these 10,000 pages. Lol. Interesting that it didn’t allow any June spots last week and now it’s open ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## cakebaker

scott_flute said:


> Anyone else notice this yet? Sorry if it was mentioned somewhere in these 10,000 pages. Lol. Interesting that it didn’t allow any June spots last week and now it’s open ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 494565


It was changed when they announced no new reservations for June. I’ve tried to find out if anyone has actually had it removed from MDE, but so far nothing I could find.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> There are a lot of things pointing to it not being a “long time”



Just my opinion. If they open earlier than I expect, I’ll be happy for everyone here who wants to get there ASAP. If I’m wrong, I’m wrong and that’s ok!


----------



## scott_flute

cakebaker said:


> It was changed when they announced no new reservations for June. I’ve tried to find out if anyone has actually had it removed from MDE, but so far nothing I could find.



Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Yooperroo

cakebaker said:


> It was changed when they announced no new reservations for June. I’ve tried to find out if anyone has actually had it removed from MDE, but so far nothing I could find.


I believe it was changed to say "No Longer Available" when they announced no new reservations in June for every date in June. Now it no longer says that for June dates.


----------



## SarahC97

scott_flute said:


> Anyone else notice this yet? Sorry if it was mentioned somewhere in these 10,000 pages. Lol. Interesting that it didn’t allow any June spots last week and now it’s open ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> View attachment 494565


That is interesting, but when you go to purchase it only shows the July dates.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> With them blocking reservations for June, I can easily see a resort only opening for a short period of time. Disney has complete control over numbers, they know in advance what they have for resort reservations, adrs and hard ticket events. Honestly, at this point, I could see most anything happening. Ask me yesterday if they were going to open in a June and I would’ve said no way. But the lack of cancellations today icertainly deviates from the norm. And we have the multiple reports of different phone CM’s using the same phrasing...reservations closed due to capacity. Maybe they’re late getting to it and maybe it means nothing, but maybe it does.



My biggest question mark is the scheduling. Since resort/park CMs weren’t called back, wouldn’t the next schedule give them a day or two before guests would arrive for a June 1st opening? And then on top of that, we have no reason to believe at this point they aren’t opening all or most of the resort at once (after DS of course).

Despite what I believe I really hope they don’t deviate from their cancellation schedule and cancel on the first week of June people randomly closer to the date. I think they got a lot of people’s hopes up today and I hope they aren’t crushed. I really hope if those people don’t go it’s on their terms at this point not a Disney cancellation. I know you don’t need explaining how much it sucks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

scott_flute said:


> Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Now that is weird.


----------



## Violetspider

scott_flute said:


> Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


But you can't actually purchase a ticket for June. I think this is an indication that the events haven't been officially cancelled for June.


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> That is interesting, but when you go to purchase it only shows the July dates.





scott_flute said:


> Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It isn’t opened up that I can see. I searched again and I can only find 1 person who’s says their VAH was removed from MDE.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> My biggest question mark is the scheduling. Since resort/park CMs weren’t called back, wouldn’t the next schedule give them a day or two before guests would arrive for a June 1st opening? And then on top of that, we have no reason to believe at this point they aren’t opening all or most of the resort at once (after DS of course).
> 
> Despite what I believe I really hope they don’t deviate from their cancellation schedule and cancel on the first week of June people randomly closer to the date. I think they got a lot of people’s hopes up today and I hope they aren’t crushed. I really hope if those people don’t go it’s on their terms at this point not a Disney cancellation. I know you don’t need explaining how much it sucks.


If the schedule comes out this Sunday like it's supposed to or later in the week, that schedule will be from the 24th through the 30th
That would give cm a whole week of retraining.
If we don't see them recalled in that schedule then I don't think June 1st is a possibility


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think they got a lot of people’s hopes up today and I hope they aren’t crushed. I really hope if those people don’t go it’s on their terms at this point not a Disney cancellation. I know you don’t need explaining how much it sucks.


 I would hope by now everyone knows to be guarded about any possibilities of opening until we get official word. It does indeed suck when you get hit with it by surprise.


----------



## C&Jx2

cakebaker said:


> It isn’t opened up that I can see. I searched again and I can only find 1 person who’s says their VAH was removed from MDE.


We have tix for 06/26... Still there


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Violetspider said:


> But you can't actually purchase a ticket for June. I think this is an indication that the events haven't been officially cancelled for June.



I couldn’t purchase for July either... only July 6th was showing but if I clicked on it the page crashed.  Every time I swiped to try August it would crash as well.  Seems the disney gremlins are at work tonight... lol

I was trying on MDE


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> If the schedule comes out this Sunday like it's supposed to or later in the week, that schedule will be from the 24th through the 30th
> That would give cm a whole week of retraining.
> If we don't see them recalled iiib that schedule then I don't think June 1st is a possibility



oh that makes more sense. I don’t know why I thought the next one started on the 30th.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Now that is weird.



*puts tin foil hat back on*

Now this is something I can work with!! I do find it really interesting that today went so smoothly. It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Brianstl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *puts tin foil hat back on*
> 
> Now this is something I can work with!! I do find it really interesting that today went so smoothly. It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


It isn’t 5 in Burbank yet.


----------



## Ryan King

yulilin3 said:


> If the schedule comes out this Sunday like it's supposed to or later in the week, that schedule will be from the 24th through the 30th
> That would give cm a whole week of retraining.
> If we don't see them recalled iiib that schedule then I don't think June 1st is a possibility



Wonder if the delay is signing agreements with some of the other unions related to hospitality etc?  You said there are other unions covering other groups.  Beyond other things like the state approvals to move forward since the county punted to Disney.


----------



## Sarahslay

scott_flute said:


> Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You can’t actually buy tickets though, it’s just maybe still happening just only with those guests who already purchased tickets. That’s about the only thing I can take from it.


----------



## Violetspider

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I couldn’t purchase for July either... only July 6th was showing but if I clicked on it the page crashed.  Every time I swiped to try August it would crash as well.  Seems the disney gremlins are at work tonight... lol
> 
> I was trying on MDE


I was able to get both July dates into my cart on the website. I didn't check out as I already have a ticket for July 10th.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Farro said:


> Right now I'd be so happy to drink wine under a tree and people watch at Epcot.


I'll join you. Make mine a Grand Marnier slushy!!


----------



## Brianstl

Nvrgrowup said:


> I'll join you. Make mine a Grand Marnier slushy!!


Good stuff.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> I was able to get both July dates into my cart on the website. I didn't check out as I already have a ticket for July 10th.


I wouldn’t be surprised that you can still buy the tickets. You could buy for June up until the announcement of closing reservations. I don’t think it points to anything regarding the possibility of being open in June.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> It was changed when they announced no new reservations for June. I’ve tried to find out if anyone has actually had it removed from MDE, but so far nothing I could find.


Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Nvrgrowup said:


> I'll join you. Make mine a Grand Marnier slushy!!



Not the (far superior) Grey Goose one?!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Violetspider said:


> I was able to get both July dates into my cart on the website. I didn't check out as I already have a ticket for July 10th.



Just tried again.. still getting this



Still crashes if I try to swipe to August


----------



## LSUmiss

And June bookings haven’t been cancelled yet & that has been happening on Wednesdays. I think they are trying to get open for 6/1, but they still aren’t sure if they can.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


I had just sifted through the VAH thread and and saw your post. I’m not saying you’re the only one who had it removed, you’re just the only one I found. Did you receive a refund yet? I believe you’ll find them under tickets, not plans. Not 100% on that, but check there.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

It also appears Disney is only allowing for 3 days of training. Pretty sure they are waiting on the Gov to announce Phase 2 date before they announce anything regarding the parks.


----------



## cakebaker

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just tried again.. still getting this
> 
> View attachment 494568
> 
> Still crashes if I try to swipe to August


I was able to add it to my cart.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

cakebaker said:


> I was able to add it to my cart.



Perhaps because you ( and the other poster) have a resort reservation?  My reservation has been cancelled (by Me - not Disney)


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> And June bookings haven’t been cancelled yet & that has been happening on Wednesdays. I think they are trying to get open for 6/1, but they still aren’t sure if they can.


I still think it’s too far away to make an official announcement. But there are a lot of indications they’re at least trying to get them open by June 1st


----------



## MrsSmith07

cakebaker said:


> It isn’t opened up that I can see. I searched again and I can only find 1 person who’s says their VAH was removed from MDE.


My tickets for 6/12 are still showing in MDE


----------



## cakebaker

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Perhaps because you ( and the other poster) have a resort reservation?  My reservation has been cancelled (by Me - not Disney)


No, you don’t have to have a resort reservation for VAH.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scott_flute said:


> Yeah, but it was reversed. They posted nothing available in June last week and now they opened it back up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



FWIW, the same thing happened in May too.  I would need to go search back on the VAH thread to remember the exact dates, but at one of those major points along the way they put "No Longer Available" for all of the May dates, but then several days later they took that statement off the website (only to later be added back as we rolled through May).  Same exact thing has now happened for the June dates too.  I think the fact that tickets aren't actually available for sale is the ultimate sign of what's going on.  (And I personally think these types of events may be off the table for awhile, but that's just my personal speculation).


----------



## zemmer

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


My VAH doesn’t show up in My Plans and never has. I can see it in my tickets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *puts tin foil hat back on*
> 
> Now this is something I can work with!! I do find it really interesting that today went so smoothly. It will be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.


IT will realize they coded the VAH page to accidentally revert and they forgot to start the June cancellation script?...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

cakebaker said:


> No, you don’t have to have a resort reservation for VAH.



Not usually... but with limited capacity  they may have hit their limit for VAH if it’s happening especially if it’s on site guests only


----------



## Violetspider

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


My nephew purchased our VAH tickets for July 10th and they've never appeared in our My Plans. He only has an email confirmation. Not sure that means anything.

EDIT: They do show up under Tickets and Passes on the app though.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> My nephew purchased our VAH tickets for July 10th and they've never appeared in our My Plans. He only has an email confirmation. Not sure that means anything.


They should be listed under tickets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> And June bookings haven’t been cancelled yet & that has been happening on Wednesdays. I think they are trying to get open for 6/1, but they still aren’t sure if they can.


Could also be we have fewer 6/1 bookings than May Memorial bookings so we haven’t gotten a report yet...


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> I had just sifted through the VAH thread and and saw your post. I’m not saying you’re the only one who had it removed, you’re just the only one I found. Did you receive a refund yet? I believe you’ll find them under tickets, not plans. Not 100% on that, but check there.


Definitely no refund (been checking like crazy) but I keep getting errors whenever I’ve tried to link them. I bought them literally the day before they disappeared from the site too so that might have something to do with it. I got a confirmation email & printed them so if they’re open I’m getting into VAH haha.


----------



## Violetspider

cakebaker said:


> They should be listed under tickets.


Yep, found them on the app, not on the website.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> IT will realize they coded the VAH page to accidentally revert and they forgot to start the June cancellation script?...



Coding it to revert without meaning to seems like a weird mistake, that'd be annoying to do. Forgetting to code something to initiate on the other hand...

.....I'm going to spend too much time here tomorrow.


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> .I'm going to spend too much time here tomorrow.



I’ve  been spending  too much time here for 2 months.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Could also be we have fewer 6/1 bookings than May Memorial bookings so we haven’t gotten a report yet...


I still think 6/7 or 6/8 will be the date. So we may have to wait til next week to see what happens.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Could also be we have fewer 6/1 bookings than May Memorial bookings so we haven’t gotten a report yet...



Sorry, but that’s a reach


----------



## WonderlandisReality

gottalovepluto said:


> Could also be we have fewer 6/1 bookings than May Memorial bookings so we haven’t gotten a report yet...


It’s possible, but as the evening goes on it appears to be more hopeful. I haven’t heard of any cancellations yet and there are at least a dozen on the cancellation thread that have reservations for the week in question.


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s possible, but as the evening goes on it appears to be more hopeful. I haven’t heard of any cancellations yet and there are at least a dozen on the cancellation thread that have reservations for the week in question.



It didn’t stop Wednesday cancellations in weeks prior to the week impacting Memorial date.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal giving the aps extra incentives to visit
Citywalk


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Universal giving the aps extra incentives to visit
> Citywalk
> View attachment 494571


Desperate times...

what should have been obvious since the start, these juggernauts are not immune to these closures. Some people Thinking these places  could stay closed into the summer and beyond, let’s just say, I wouldn’t trust those people with my money


----------



## SmittS

yulilin3 said:


> Universal giving the aps extra incentives to visit
> Citywalk


This is crazy to me.  There's likely already pent up demand for folks to get out of the house.  I don't think they need further incentivizing!  20% for WDW APs is already a pretty sweet deal.  I'd be surprised if we got further discounts.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Universal giving the aps extra incentives to visit
> Citywalk
> View attachment 494571


Are you going to live stream?


----------



## Mark Thornhill

SmittS said:


> This is crazy to me.  There's likely already pent up demand for folks to get out of the house.  I don't think they need further incentivizing!  20% for WDW APs is already a pretty sweet deal.  I'd be surprised if we got further discounts.



it’s not about incentivizing people to go there, it’s out of necessity to move inventory once they arrive.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

SmittS said:


> This is crazy to me.  There's likely already pent up demand for folks to get out of the house.  I don't think they need further incentivizing!  20% for WDW APs is already a pretty sweet deal.  I'd be surprised if we got further discounts.


I haven't been to Universal since before Harry Potter.  I will be at City Walk tomorrow.  I'm sick of being home.  You are spot-on.


----------



## CheshireCas

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s possible, but as the evening goes on it appears to be more hopeful. I haven’t heard of any cancellations yet and there are at least a dozen on the cancellation thread that have reservations for the week in question.


We are June 1 - 5 and haven’t heard anything from Disney. Everything is still as it should be in MDE. MagicBands show processing.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> Are you going to live stream?


You bet.  Im so excited to get out of the house and just walk around.  If anyone wants to watch the link to my page is in my signature. Im planning on being there right at 4pm
I think tomorrow will see the birth of a new reality show
The masked streamer/vlogger


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> You bet.  Im so excited to get out of the house and just walk around.  If anyone wants to watch the link to my page is in my signature. Im planning on being there right at 4pm
> I think tomorrow will see ther birth of a new reality show
> The masked streamer/vlogger


Can’t wait! I’ll definitely be there, well I’ll be watching at least! Have fun!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

We have to call to add Magical Express, right?  I can't do it online?  I wasn't going to bother before but now there's a tiny glimmer of hope so...


----------



## ScubaCat

MusicalAstronaut said:


> We have to call to add Magical Express, right?  I can't do it online?  I wasn't going to bother before but now there's a tiny glimmer of hope so...



https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


----------



## Runnsally

ScubaCat said:


> https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


Off topic, but I've always found this to be one of the weirdest things about booking a Disney resort stay...WDW should make this more intuitive and include it as a part of the initial resort reservation.


----------



## jade1

SmittS said:


> This is crazy to me.  There's likely already pent up demand for folks to get out of the house.  I don't think they need further incentivizing!  20% for WDW APs is already a pretty sweet deal.  I'd be surprised if we got further discounts.



Yea DD got a ressie at Margaritaville last night for Sunday-Sat was already sold out.


----------



## Katie1174

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


The AH parties, special tours like the Wild Africa trek etc never show under your plans, only the dessert parties since they are considered a dining reservation. You have to add the events manually in MDE yourself.


----------



## ktb2002

I’ve been able to modify my online check in for my June 1 Movies reservation, however I’ve noticed for a few days that the option to opt out of mousekeeping is gone.


----------



## wonderchica

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s possible, but as the evening goes on it appears to be more hopeful. I haven’t heard of any cancellations yet and there are at least a dozen on the cancellation thread that have reservations for the week in question.





ktb2002 said:


> I’ve been able to modify my online check in for my June 1 Movies reservation, however I’ve noticed for a few days that the option to opt out of mousekeeping is gone.


I suspect when they reopen everyone will be opted out!


----------



## stenmarks

yulilin3 said:


> You bet.  Im so excited to get out of the house and just walk around.  If anyone wants to watch the link to my page is in my signature. Im planning on being there right at 4pm
> I think tomorrow will see the birth of a new reality show
> The masked streamer/vlogger


I’m not weird I swear, but I just liked a video on your fb profile to remind myself to watch tomorrow!


----------



## Brianstl

ktb2002 said:


> I’ve been able to modify my online check in for my June 1 Movies reservation, however I’ve noticed for a few days that the option to opt out of mousekeeping is gone.


I don’t think mousekeeping will be happening when they reopen and if it is it will be very limited not an everyday thing.  So there is no need for that option anymore.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ktb2002 said:


> I’ve been able to modify my online check in for my June 1 Movies reservation, however I’ve noticed for a few days that the option to opt out of mousekeeping is gone.


Disappeared the same day it was suggested no housekeeping for health sake by the task force I think.


----------



## stayathomehero

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think mousekeeping will be happening when they reopen and if it is it will be very limited not an everyday thing.  So there is no need for that option anymore.



I was thinking the opposite, that they would want to ensure cleaning all of the rooms on a daily basis.

(Edit: read the ninja above me explain that the task force recommended no housekeeping.)


----------



## ktb2002

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think mousekeeping will be happening when they reopen and if it is it will be very limited not an everyday thing.  So there is no need for that option anymore.


Oh I know, but when I first booked I opted out and it showed the gift card amount.  That is all gone now.  I knew mousekeeping would be most likely nonexistent just Passing the info along.


----------



## Brianstl

stayathomehero said:


> I was thinking the opposite, that they would want to ensure cleaning all of the rooms on a daily basis.


No need to do that if the guest are the same.  The goal is to reduce potential contacts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

stayathomehero said:


> I was thinking the opposite, that they would want to ensure cleaning all of the rooms on a daily basis.


That sounds expensive.

While bummed I don’t mind. But, I think the housekeeping industry will die faster if it last a decent amount of time & hotels realize housekeeping might not be necessary or could be an up charge... I hope they still take trash and that you can get clean towels. I love clean towels on vacation  Hey, sometimes it’s the little things.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> That sounds expensive.
> 
> While bummed I don’t mind. But, I think the housekeeping industry will die faster if it last a decent amount of time & hotels realize housekeeping might not be necessary... I hope they still take trash and that you can get clean towels. I love clean towels on vacation  Hey, sometimes it’s the little things.


I really don’t think they will be able to cut housekeeping staff, at least at first.  My guess is that they will need all the staff they can to get for how well they will clean the rooms between guests.  You will have never been in a more spotless room top to bottom on your check in day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

ScubaCat said:


> https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


Thanks.  I thought I'd done it online before but for the life of me couldn't find it.


----------



## Sarahslay

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Whoa!  But mine disappeared as far as I could see!  It’s definitely not under My Plans. Would it be somewhere else?


Mine never show in my plans, they are under Tickets and memory maker online, and under tickets on MDE.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Brianstl said:


> I really don’t think they will be able to cut housekeeping staff, at least at first.  My guess is that they will need all the staff they can to get for how well they will clean the rooms between guests.  You will have never been in a more spotless room top to bottom on your check in day.


You're so right about cleanliness.  Our local Mexican restaurant was always clean, but since they opened May 4th, you're basically swimming in fabuloso everywhere, tables, seats, menus.  It's a weird chemical lavender mixed with Mexican heaven.  Disney cleaning has a very distinct smell which I think is going to burn into our nostrils soon.


----------



## Sarahslay

Runnsally said:


> Off topic, but I've always found this to be one of the weirdest things about booking a Disney resort stay...WDW should make this more intuitive and include it as a part of the initial resort reservation.


You actually can add it in the beginning, I do it if I already have my flight information, or I just mark I’m taking ground transportation and go in and add it later.


----------



## Azziefan

y’all I’m so stressed. My trip is June 6-12 and my husband is a personal trainer and we don’t even know if he should take off yet.. if he takes off he will basically lose 1,000 for the week.. we are newly weds recent college grads so that’s a lot to us... and if the trip doesn’t happen and he takes that time off.. idk if he be able to get vacation again this year for us to reschedule. What do y’all think is ur best guess for reopening? Tbh, I was hoping I would just get that cancellation email today


----------



## Mit88

Azziefan said:


> y’all I’m so stressed. My trip is June 6-12 and my husband is a personal trainer and we don’t even know if he should take off yet.. if he takes off he will basically lose 1,000 for the week.. we are newly weds recent college grads so that’s a lot to us... and if the trip doesn’t happen and he takes that time off.. idk if he be able to get vacation again this year for us to reschedule. What do y’all think is ur best guess for reopening? Tbh, I was hoping I would just get that cancellation email today



Optimistically - June 1st reopen
Realistically - June 7th or 14th reopen

I do think they will open up (the parks) on a monday


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Soooooooooo I went to make some fastpasses because I thought maybe this trip might happen.  DHS for my first day (June 12) I can't even get Disney Junior Dance party.  Are fastpasses down or is that just, what's actually available?  Literally nothing?


----------



## andyman8

Azziefan said:


> y’all I’m so stressed. My trip is June 6-12 and my husband is a personal trainer and we don’t even know if he should take off yet.. if he takes off he will basically lose 1,000 for the week.. we are newly weds recent college grads so that’s a lot to us... and if the trip doesn’t happen and he takes that time off.. idk if he be able to get vacation again this year for us to reschedule. What do y’all think is ur best guess for reopening? Tbh, I was hoping I would just get that cancellation email today


Personally, I would not ask for the time off, given the uncertainty. If we get in to June and things are looking good, then maybe he can ask for a last-minute time off request, but it's not a guarantee or even close to one at this point. If he can't get it, you should be able to cancel, given the changes Disney has made with reservation cancelation policies. Maybe you put off your June trip to late summer or the fall? While I think it's unlikely one park will be open by June 6, I can almost assure you that all four won't be. If you push to the fall, you have a greater chance of having at least three of the four open.


----------



## dism0m

Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


----------



## CheshireCas

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Soooooooooo I went to make some fastpasses because I thought maybe this trip might happen.  DHS for my first day (June 12) I can't even get Disney Junior Dance party.  Are fastpasses down or is that just, what's actually available?  Literally nothing?


I went into mine today (June 1-5) to modify and it let me. The options were minimal, but it seemed rather normal.


----------



## CheshireCas

dism0m said:


> Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


Just looked at mine. They are gone as well.


----------



## cm8

dism0m said:


> Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


 

Don’t panic, it may be a glitch maybe try to refresh and look again?


----------



## cm8

CheshireCas said:


> I went into mine today (June 1-5) to modify and it let me. The options were minimal, but it seemed rather normal.




What are your dates may I ask?


----------



## dina444444

CheshireCas said:


> Just looked at mine. They are gone as well.


Same here for 6/28-7/5 on the app


----------



## zemmer

dism0m said:


> Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


Mine are gone too  Glitch?? My trip starts June 24.


----------



## andyman8

dism0m said:


> Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


I think it's just a typical Disney IT issue. I have a number of them booked for mid-July and in my MDE, it says in red, "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans."


----------



## scurry9515

dism0m said:


> Ummm guys not sure what’s going on but I was just looking at MDE and all of fastpasses are goneI literally just looked at it and everything was there 15 mins ago


My June 6-11 FPs just disappeared too.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mit88 said:


> Optimistically - June 1st reopen
> Realistically - June 7th or 14th reopen
> 
> I do think they will open up (the parks) on a monday


Is that because SDL opened on a Monday or for crowd-control or what?


----------



## RWinNOLA

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Soooooooooo I went to make some fastpasses because I thought maybe this trip might happen.  DHS for my first day (June 12) I can't even get Disney Junior Dance party.  Are fastpasses down or is that just, what's actually available?  Literally nothing?



I just checked MDE and i noticed that none of my previously booked fast passes are showing for my my June 17-24 reservation.  Hotels and dining reservations are still there.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

CheshireCas said:


> I went into mine today (June 1-5) to modify and it let me. The options were minimal, but it seemed rather normal.





CheshireCas said:


> Just looked at mine. They are gone as well.


Okay so maybe it's IT.  I've never logged in and gotten NOTHING available.  Like I said, I don't believe that Disney Junior Dance Party was that popular!  Haha.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What a fun time for an MDE glitch.


----------



## cwaltjen

All of my fast passes are gone as well. June 24-July 8. And a backup July 8 -15


----------



## Sandiz08

July stay fastpasses.. also gone.


----------



## dina444444

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Okay so maybe it's IT.  I've never logged in and gotten NOTHING available.  Like I said, I don't believe that Disney Junior Dance Party was that popular!  Haha.


My guess is when they reopen offerings like the dance party won’t be available. However FPs have been slim pickings for June / July due to an assumed reduction in availability.


----------



## Ryan King

"We're having trouble loading this scr


andyman8 said:


> I think it's just a typical Disney IT issue. I have a number of them booked for mid-July and in my MDE, it says in red, "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans."



When you try to add a fastpass it gives a system error, so you're likely right it's an IT issue.


----------



## MMSM

All of my July fast passes for July 1 and July 3 gone.


----------



## Cinderbrella1

Mine are gone as well.  Not sure what to feel right now.  Our trip is June 8-17 and we're DVC, using points.


----------



## Mellymc

Count me in too. None of my fast passes are showing. June 14th-21st


----------



## CheshireCas

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Okay so maybe it's IT.  I've never logged in and gotten NOTHING available.  Like I said, I don't believe that Disney Junior Dance Party was that popular!  Haha.


Disney is just playing with my emotions at this point.


----------



## junderwood99

I'm going with a Disney IT glitch ...... they are updating something on MDE and it's messing with it. Could be a HUGE new update or something minimal.  The "Can not be loaded" message does come up here and there during updates. I just checked 2 of my clients accounts (I'm a TA) and got the issue for both of them. Don't stress yet!


----------



## preemiemama

June 28-July 6 also missing FP in the app.


----------



## Brianstl

They may eliminate fast passes.  First, some rides won’t be operating.  Second, they may try assigning people spots in lines for rides using a virtual queue.  They could ask you before you arrive what you want to ride and then assign you a time for each ride. With limited crowds and not wanting it becoming overcrowded around popular areas they could control crowd flow by strategically moving people throughout out the park over the whole day.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Mine are also not showing for june 8-13, with the error message at the top. similarly I've had a glitch/issue the last few days where it was saying the error message "we cannot show all of your hotel reservation details right now", but I would be able to scroll down to the daily section and see everything. Must be a glitch


----------



## Mit88

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is that because SDL opened on a Monday or for crowd-control or what?



Little column A, little column B. Granted, when you’re not working, every day feels the same and there is no weekend. I just think opening up on a Monday, or Wednesday puts less stress on the park than a Fri-Sat. The park will have limited capacity, but if they open on a Saturday or Sunday, a lot more people would likely show up than in the beginning or middle of the week


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Like I’ve thought for a while now, they might just be eliminating fast passes for the phased openings. They need that extra space to keep distance.


----------



## RamblingMad

I wonder if they're moving to virtual queues.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> I wonder if they're moving to virtual queues.



I think this is 100% the reasoning


----------



## CheshireCas

RamblingMad said:


> I wonder if they're moving to virtual queues.


How exactly does this work?


----------



## Mit88

CheshireCas said:


> How exactly does this work?



Like RotR, Jimmy Fallon, Fast and Furious, all of Volcano Bay.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

RamblingMad said:


> I wonder if they're moving to virtual queues.


Repeating my rambling thoughts on virtual queues here (and I LOVE it for ROTR so I'm not knocking them, just wondering other's thoughts): My question about virtual queues is this - where are we supposed to be if not in line? I know some you can't spread out but others (Space/Splash Mountains come to mind) you absolutely can. Not at all knocking the idea, just wondering about the number of people wandering around common areas when they'd normally be in line. I've been in the parks when they look fairly light but tons of stuff has 2+ hour waits. Where will the crowds go if they can't be in the queues? It might look like SWGE on the opening day for ROTR if people start trying to "hang out" near the ride they have next on their list. We have the same issue at DragonCon every year where they'd say the line for a panel couldn't start until an hour before, so there's be thousands of people "just chilling" in the near vicinity. Though I suppose that limiting the overall number of people in the parks would help with this....


----------



## CheshireCas

Mit88 said:


> Like RotR, Jimmy Fallon, Fast and Furious, all of Volcano Bay.


I haven’t been to Universal, nor have I been since RotR - but I’m somewhat familiar with the boarding pass idea. That makes sense.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

CheshireCas said:


> How exactly does this work?


It'd be basically like fastpass for everything.  Or maybe sort of similar to MaxPass?  I feel like we grabbed way more MaxPasses in DLR than we usually get with FastPass.  But I do wonder the difference between one ride and ALL the rides.  It'll be interesting if that's what they do!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Repeating my rambling thoughts on virtual queues here (and I LOVE it for ROTR so I'm not knocking them, just wondering other's thoughts): My question about virtual queues is this - where are we supposed to be if not in line? I know some you can't spread out but others (Space/Splash Mountains come to mind) you absolutely can. Not at all knocking the idea, just wondering about the number of people wandering around common areas when they'd normally be in line. I've been in the parks when they look fairly light but tons of stuff has 2+ hour waits. Where will the crowds go if they can't be in the queues? It might look like SWGE on the opening day for ROTR if people start trying to "hang out" near the ride they have next on their list. We have the same issue at DragonCon every year where they'd say the line for a panel couldn't start until an hour before, so there's be thousands of people "just chilling" in the near vicinity. Though I suppose that limiting the overall number of people in the parks would help with this....



I imagine not everything would have one. Crowds small enough that queuing for less popular rides is not a crowd control issue, and the headliners are done by way of virtual queue. So you can probably ride something without having to virtually enter a line first, but not everything.

^Purely a guess, to be clear.


----------



## Eric Smith

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Repeating my rambling thoughts on virtual queues here (and I LOVE it for ROTR so I'm not knocking them, just wondering other's thoughts): My question about virtual queues is this - where are we supposed to be if not in line? I know some you can't spread out but others (Space/Splash Mountains come to mind) you absolutely can. Not at all knocking the idea, just wondering about the number of people wandering around common areas when they'd normally be in line. I've been in the parks when they look fairly light but tons of stuff has 2+ hour waits. Where will the crowds go if they can't be in the queues? It might look like SWGE on the opening day for ROTR if people start trying to "hang out" near the ride they have next on their list. We have the same issue at DragonCon every year where they'd say the line for a panel couldn't start until an hour before, so there's be thousands of people "just chilling" in the near vicinity. Though I suppose that limiting the overall number of people in the parks would help with this....


You’ll be elsewhere in the park.  They’ll likely still have a line and virtual queue will be in place so that line does not spill out in to the park.    If it works like Volcano Bay, you’ll tap your magic band and get a return time for the ride.  There wouldn’t be a need to hang out in front of the ride.


----------



## Mit88

CheshireCas said:


> I haven’t been to Universal, nor have I been since RotR - but I’m somewhat familiar with the boarding pass idea. That makes sense.



Just makes it easier to avoid extended queue lines. Think of it this way, you have to stand 6 feet behind the party in front of you. Flight of Passage gets extended lines all the way back to Africa in the morning. Now imagine that line if you have to stand 6 feet away from the party in front of you.


----------



## ScubaCat

RamblingMad said:


> I wonder if they're moving to virtual queues.



Virtual queue doesn't really solve the problem because it simply relocates the same group elsewhere. If it's hot outside, people will want to wait in gift shops and other indoor areas which would end up with the same situation. It may be a good idea for certain e-ticket attractions that have issues with their queues and spacing (space mountain, soarin, etc.) but the "all virtual queue" idea is not likely to happen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Its been argued for years that adding FP at mid level attractions like POTC and HM has done more harm than good to the wait times. I tend to agree.

Removing FP at those kinds of attractions if that is the plan may be enough in itself with a smaller crowd to allow for efficient and distanced queues.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Eric Smith said:


> You’ll be elsewhere in the park.  They’ll likely still have a line and virtual queue will be in place so that line does not spill out in to the park.    If it works like Volcano Bay, you’ll tap your magic band and get a return time for the ride.  There wouldn’t be a need to hang out in front of the ride.


I really want to go to Volcano Bay!  So how many can you get at a time?  Somewhere like Epcot everything is pretty spaced out, but I feel like in MK I could make the rounds and tap everything relatively quickly.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

DGsAtBLT said:


> Its been argued for years that adding FP at mid level attractions like POTC and HM has done more harm than good to the wait times. I tend to agree.
> 
> Removing FP at those kinds of attractions if that is the plan may be enough in itself with a smaller crowd to allow for efficient and distanced queues.


I 1000% agree too.  I'd love if they just got rid of them tbh.  I love the virtual queue for ROTR!  Now Disney just needs to make a better Parks Play app and I'll be a happy disnerd.


----------



## Eric Smith

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I really want to go to Volcano Bay!  So how many can you get at a time?  Somewhere like Epcot everything is pretty spaced out, but I feel like in MK I could make the rounds and tap everything relatively quickly.


I think you’ll only be able to get one at a time.  That’s the way volcano bay works.


----------



## cakebaker

ScubaCat said:


> Virtual queue doesn't really solve the problem because it simply relocates the same group elsewhere. If it's hot outside, people will want to wait in gift shops and other indoor areas which would end up with the same situation. It may be a good idea for certain e-ticket attractions that have issues with their queues and spacing (space mountain, soarin, etc.) but the "all virtual queue" idea is not likely to happen.


For less popular rides that may be true, but how many of us had those reserved with FP so we’d know? Anybody book IASW?  Figment?


----------



## dism0m

cm8 said:


> Don’t panic, it may be a glitch maybe try to refresh and look again?


It was a system error!! Thank God


----------



## CheshireCas

dism0m said:


> It was a system error!! Thank God


Are yours back?


----------



## ScubaCat

DGsAtBLT said:


> Its been argued for years that adding FP at mid level attractions like POTC and HM has done more harm than good to the wait times. I tend to agree.
> 
> Removing FP at those kinds of attractions if that is the plan may be enough in itself with a smaller crowd to allow for efficient and distanced queues.



I think the idea was for crowd control. People try to make their FPs and space out around the park accordingly. I don't know how well it's really worked but that's the idea. Plus if everyone gets 3 a day in advance, there has to be enough to go around even if they're for attractions that don't otherwise need it as you said.


----------



## cakebaker

CheshireCas said:


> Are yours back?


Mine are not back. Logged out and back in, still gone.


----------



## dism0m

CheshireCas said:


> Are yours back?


No they are gone...but I called and got to talk to an IT person..he put in a ticket for it. Also before we hung up he told me that they were looking forward to seeing us in June


----------



## CheshireCas

dism0m said:


> No they are gone...but I called and got to talk to an IT person..he put in a ticket for it. Also before we hung up he told me that they were looking forward to seeing us in June


Eek! Now we just need to hear “welcome home!”


----------



## Azziefan

andyman8 said:


> Personally, I would not ask for the time off, given the uncertainty. If we get in to June and things are looking good, then maybe he can ask for a last-minute time off request, but it's not a guarantee or even close to one at this point. If he can't get it, you should be able to cancel, given the changes Disney has made with reservation cancelation policies. Maybe you put off your June trip to late summer or the fall? While I think it's unlikely one park will be open by June 6, I can almost assure you that all four won't be. If you push to the fall, you have a greater chance of having at least three of the four open.


Thanks for the advice I’m thinking the same thing.. I don’t want to go without all 4!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MusicalAstronaut said:


> So how many can you get at a time?  Somewhere like Epcot everything is pretty spaced out, but I feel like in MK I could make the rounds and tap everything relatively quickly.




I (personally) think it would work one at a time, similar to the current DAS system. You get a return time for a ride, then after you ride, you can book another, and so on. The only difference is that you would not be booking your return time in person with a CM, probably just booking yourself from the app. DAS is already basically a virtual queue system, right?


----------



## RamblingMad

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Repeating my rambling thoughts on virtual queues here (and I LOVE it for ROTR so I'm not knocking them, just wondering other's thoughts): My question about virtual queues is this - where are we supposed to be if not in line? I know some you can't spread out but others (Space/Splash Mountains come to mind) you absolutely can. Not at all knocking the idea, just wondering about the number of people wandering around common areas when they'd normally be in line. I've been in the parks when they look fairly light but tons of stuff has 2+ hour waits. Where will the crowds go if they can't be in the queues? It might look like SWGE on the opening day for ROTR if people start trying to "hang out" near the ride they have next on their list. We have the same issue at DragonCon every year where they'd say the line for a panel couldn't start until an hour before, so there's be thousands of people "just chilling" in the near vicinity. Though I suppose that limiting the overall number of people in the parks would help with this....



Disney will probably want you in the shops buying stuff.


----------



## Carrie W

Mine were gone and now they are back again!


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

CheshireCas said:


> Are yours back?


Mine are back for June 1st at MK 3rd at Epcot and 5th at AK


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I can book June again.

Whatever happened is over


----------



## Mit88

Well that was a fun hour


----------



## dina444444

Mine are back in the app for 6/28-7/5. Oh disney IT.


----------



## Azziefan

Wow that was stressful.. so now that we all almost felt like we are cancelled.. when do you guys think Disney is going to make an opening announcement ?


----------



## Mit88

Azziefan said:


> Wow that was stressful.. so now that we all almost felt like we are cancelled.. when do you guys think Disney is going to make an opening announcement ?



May 25th


----------



## AmberMV

dina444444 said:


> Oh disney IT.


You ever get the feeling they watch these boards and see us all excited that the next cancellations didn't happen so they look at each other and say "Ha, watch this. They are gonna F-R-E-A-K"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well. I'm awake now  I wonder what that IT update pushed out...


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I can finally order Magic bands directly from the app for my 7/7-14 trip (and not through the work around in my plans on the website). I haven’t been able to do that since the closure. Still holding off to see if paid options come back. News is coming soon!!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

RamblingMad said:


> Disney will probably want you in the shops buying stuff.


Virtual queues for the shops!  Haha. That’s very true though.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Azziefan said:


> Wow that was stressful.. so now that we all almost felt like we are cancelled.. when do you guys think Disney is going to make an opening announcement ?


Friday, because it’s my birthday!


----------



## brockash

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Well. I'm awake now  I wonder what that IT update pushed out...


We have a reservation starting 6/8...it's 4 of us staying at a resort and my niece who lives in the area and was just going to be joining us each day.  Tonight all fastpasses dissapeared and when they came back my niece (non resort guest) fastpasses for MK and DHS are gone. 

Now, this probably means nothing as things like this have happened to us before and then the disappeared folks magically reappear but still.

ETA:  False alarm (not sure what I was alarming) but after logging in through my sisters account, my nieces fastpasses are still showing, it seems they've just taken her off my friend list lol currently...maybe we had a falling out I didn't know a out


----------



## cakebaker

You know, an hour ago I was just about to climb in bed, thought what the heck, I'll check the Dis one more time....big mistake. Wide awake now....


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I can finally order Magic bands directly from the app for my 7/7-14 trip (and not through the work around in my plans on the website). I haven’t been able to do that since the closure. Still holding off to see if paid options come back. News is coming soon!!!



Where on the app were you able to order MagicBands? I’m still having troubles.


----------



## brockash

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Where on the app were you able to order MagicBands? I’m still having troubles.


I think they might mean through clicking the magicbands and cards tab instead of going through my plans to get to it???,  but still on the Disney website...I didn't think you could order bands from the app.  I'm still unable to order from the magicbands and cards tab though.


----------



## Krandor

Azziefan said:


> Wow that was stressful.. so now that we all almost felt like we are cancelled.. when do you guys think Disney is going to make an opening announcement ?



Since it is pretty clear june is the date now I think disney will let desantos make a phase 2 announcement likely monday and their announcement will be almost immediately after his.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

It’s been 12 hours+ and so far not a single report of anyone who had a reservation starting June 1 or later (and not associated with a large group) has reported getting a cancellation email. Either Disney deviated from their pattern or resorts are opening June 1. So, I think the next thing to look for is the park hours removal (or lack there of). When has that typically been happening?


----------



## brockash

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s been 12 hours+ and so far not a single report of anyone who had a reservation starting June 1 or later (and not associated with a large group) has reported getting a cancellation email. Either Disney deviated from their pattern or resorts are opening June 1. So, I think the next thing to look for is the park hours removal (or lack there of). When has that typically been happening?


Thursdays...so today (generally afternoon) would be the day...I will say thatI don't automatically assume that just because no ones gotten emails and even if June hours don't change today that it means it's a go.  Disney is known to prolong/change the process without it necessarily meaning anything.  I'd be excited if all was open 6/1, but realistically I still don't see that happening.


----------



## emilymad

Krandor said:


> Since it is pretty clear june is the date now I think disney will let desantos make a phase 2 announcement likely monday and their announcement will be almost immediately after his.



Anyone thinking they are waiting to cancel reservations (if they do) until after this next announcement?  We have a second week of June reservation and we aren't going but waiting to see what Disney does.  I am not sure my state will allow us out of the stay at home order by the time of my reservation anyway.


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s been 12 hours+ and so far not a single report of anyone who had a reservation starting June 1 or later (and not associated with a large group) has reported getting a cancellation email. Either Disney deviated from their pattern or resorts are opening June 1. So, I think the next thing to look for is the park hours removal (or lack there of). When has that typically been happening?


Cancellations for resort stays have been running through Thursday as well. I'd wait and see if any come in today before I'd worry about park hours being dropped. Having been burned already, I'm careful not to assume anything these days. But that said, I am cautiously optimistic that they will be open, at least some time in June.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Hopefully this is considered on topic for this thread. I’m part of a Facebook group for Disney weddings and people have shared that their June Disney World weddings have been cancelled. One bride said that theirs was cancelled because face masks will be required, which would affect wedding parties/photos and it would be hard to socially distance during a wedding. Another bride said their planner rescheduled them for August 30th because the planner believes “without a shadow of a doubt” that they will be able to have a “full and regular wedding experience” without masks at that date.

I know weddings are sort of a separate operation, but when I planned mine at Disney World there was a lot of communication between my planner and park operations on what we could and couldn’t do.

Just sharing info that may or may not mean anything... don’t shoot the messenger


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> Cancellations for resort stays have been running through Thursday as well. I'd wait and see if any come in today before I'd worry about park hours being dropped. Having been burned already, I'm careful not to assume anything these days. But that said, I am cautiously optimistic that they will be open, at least some time in June.


Also,  just to continue  being cautious,  even if reservations are not canceled today for the fist week of June that does not mean they will open.  I am certain Disney is now just waiting on data and the move into place 2 from the governor, that could take place as early as next week,  if the numbers are bad Disney will no doubt cancel reservations.


----------



## Eric Smith

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Another bride said their planner rescheduled them for August 30th because the planner believes “without a shadow of a doubt” that they will be able to have a “full and regular wedding experience” without masks at that date.


Wow, that is a bold statement


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Eric Smith said:


> Wow, that is a bold statement



I agree.


----------



## AndreaDM

Not Disney, but I’ve been stalking the Kennedy Space Center website since we were thinking of spending a day there in June. The other day the first available date for tickets was June 15, I just looked and now there is no availability before August.


----------



## vinotinto

Wow, it seems that last night, I missed another episode of "It's Time to Play, Operational Change or Disney IT!"


----------



## vinotinto

So, when is the next update from DeSantis' office?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Hopefully this is considered on topic for this thread. I’m part of a Facebook group for Disney weddings and people have shared that their June Disney World weddings have been cancelled. One bride said that theirs was cancelled because face masks will be required, which would affect wedding parties/photos and it would be hard to socially distance during a wedding. Another bride said their planner rescheduled them for August 30th because the planner believes “without a shadow of a doubt” that they will be able to have a “full and regular wedding experience” without masks at that date.
> 
> I know weddings are sort of a separate operation, but when I planned mine at Disney World there was a lot of communication between my planner and park operations on what we could and couldn’t do.
> 
> Just sharing info that may or may not mean anything... don’t shoot the messenger


Thanks for sharing! If they have capacity limitations in place weddings were going to be a problem.

As far as masks definitely not required by Aug- after the horror stories I’ve heard of the incompetence of some Disney’s wedding planners, and then outright lying, I’ll believe SvenFlynn loooong before anyone out of that office


----------



## preemiemama

So, I can report that not only are my FP all back, but I was also able to modify one this am.  I changed a Star Tours FP into an AS2.  Not great options still, but I felt like that was an improvement...


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Wow, it seems that last night, I missed another episode of "It's Time to Play, Operational Change or Disney IT!"


I feel like I’m nailing that these days honestly. Even no coffee and 3 pages to go on the cancellation thread upon waking up & I knew skip to the end, Disney IT is shining again


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Since it is pretty clear june is the date now I think disney will let desantos make a phase 2 announcement likely monday and their announcement will be almost immediately after his.


If you mean clear as mud I concur.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> It’s been 12 hours+ and so far not a single report of anyone who had a reservation starting June 1 or later (and not associated with a large group) has reported getting a cancellation email. Either Disney deviated from their pattern or resorts are opening June 1. So, I think the next thing to look for is the park hours removal (or lack there of). When has that typically been happening?


You need to make it past 6pm Eastern Fri. They drop extra bad news to TAs on Friday nights...


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Azziefan

do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


----------



## CheshireCas

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


To me, it seems like something is different this week. Do I think it guarantees a June 1 opening? Absolutely not. But I am still hopeful.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

vinotinto said:


> Wow, it seems that last night, I missed another episode of "It's Time to Play, Operational Change or Disney IT!"



Bless Disney’s IT department..  they darn near gave many loyal dis’ers heart failure last evening!  
Once the number of posts started growing rapidly for missing fast passes, along with the crashing of the pages for VAH that kept happening to (only?) me last night...   just couldn’t have been anything other then the IT gremlins at work


----------



## rpb718

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?



Not sure.  CM schedules were late this week.  Doesn't mean these are too, but I'm sure folks would be happier by this weekend if no cancellations were reported by then.


----------



## Violetspider

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


I think it all depends on whether you're a glass half full or glass half empty kind of person. If I had a June 1st res, I would be pretty convinced it wasn't going to happen. Since I have a July 6th res, I'm thinking June 1st still has possibilities. Take that for what it's worth....not a lot.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

vinotinto said:


> So, when is the next update from DeSantis' office?



He held an hour long presser yesterday, it’s on youtube (linked on his FB page) 

Nothing on his or the State of Florida’s pages for a next press conference.  Will post if I should come cc’dacross it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Morning!   I think it’s time Sven/Finn/Flynn got his own abbreviation...   it’s way to much typing! lol. So SFF or maybe a hashtag some nice he certainly has achieved celebrity status around here. #SFF


#SFF

He’s def #celebrity


----------



## Craig Larson

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?



I see it as a little of both. It is surely interesting that they randomly broke with how they have been handling cancellations for the last month+. I don't necessarily believe it means the parks will be open. Perhaps resort only will be opening up soon, and that they are waiting for DeSantis' announcement of Phase 2. I am sure they have inside info on when that is likely to happen (considering Josh D'Amaro is on the state's task force for reopening). This would also follow the Shanghai timeline of opening their DS equivalent and resorts only for a time period before the parks.


----------



## SierraT

June 1 and I’m expecting a cancellation but I’ll be really happy if my trip is still on.  I will think there is legitimate Disney magic if they can bring back all those employees in all those resorts and all those theme parks (soooooo many people).  I would be so impressed!  

I’ve never worked in a theme park though, so it may be very doable!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


I'll feel a little more confident in June 1 if no cancellations today or tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


In my opinion Disney is now waiting on the Gov to move us into Phase 2 and the data of the first 2 weeks of Phase1, from the task force meeting yesterday the tourism industry is eager to hear those numbers, the smaller theme parks are waiting patiently in Orange Co to reopen. I believe Disney knows what they will do and have measures already installed, all they need to do is call the cm back and retrain them on new procedures
I don't think they will reopen everything as before, some people think Epcot might not open at all, I'm not sure of that, but I think we will see parks reopening with some modifications in operations
If numbers are acceptable to move into Phase 2 then I see the parks reopening some time in June, no need to wait another month


----------



## TexasChick123

yulilin3 said:


> In my opinion Disney is now waiting on the Gov to move us into Phase 2 and the data of the first 2 weeks of Phase1, from the task force meeting yesterday the tourism industry is eager to hear those numbers, the smaller theme parks are waiting patiently in Orange Co to reopen. I believe Disney knows what they will do and have measures already installed, all they need to do is call the cm back and retrain them on new procedures
> I don't think they will reopen everything as before, some people think Epcot might not open at all, I'm not sure of that, but I think we will see parks reopening with some modifications in operations
> If numbers are acceptable to move into Phase 2 then I see the parks reopening some time in June, no need to wait another month



Re: Epcot reopening

They will definitely have less staff once the parks reopen because of capacity limits. I can see them moving a lot of the staff from other parks to EP for a while. I know people think that EP must have international employees, but that simply isn’t true. There is no reason they can’t shift employees from other areas while the park isn’t running at full speed. Once international travel opens back up, they can bring a lot of the international CMs back. If international travel is shut down for longer than anticipated, they can then hire some Floridians to work there who I’m sure would be happy to have a job. I don’t know why people automatically assume that no international employees means it’s impossible to reopen EP.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So it looks like AA have cancelled all direct flights from LAX to MCO until 7/7. My trip is 7/7-14, but we were leaving on a red eye on 7/6. Not sure if this means anything at this point. If WDW announces something soon, I would imagine the direct flights would be added again if they are open!



don’t count on it


----------



## charmed59

Have they called back any resort CMs yet?  Is it still possible to get resort CMs back and the resorts ready to open by June 1st?


----------



## MrsBooch

TexasChick123 said:


> Re: Epcot reopening
> 
> They will definitely have less staff once the parks reopen because of capacity limits. I can see them moving a lot of the staff from other parks to EP for a while. I know people think that EP must have international employees, but that simply isn’t true. There is no reason they can’t shift employees from other areas while the park isn’t running at full speed. Once international travel opens back up, they can bring a lot of the international CMs back. If international travel is shut down for longer than anticipated, they can then hire some Floridians to work there who I’m sure would be happy to have a job. I don’t know why people automatically assume that no international employees means it’s impossible to reopen EP.




I always tied Epcot not opening at the same time more to the amount of people walking around and eating (can't do that with a mask on) than to international employees.


----------



## Mit88

I wouldn’t take anything outside of an official announcement from Disney as a guarantee. But trends are typically in place for a reason. June is still weeks away. A lot can happen. I think it’s a good sign that June is their target. When in June, is another question. I think the 1st is still possible, but subsequent weeks become more likely. The closer we get to June without those cancellations, the higher the hopes are for people with reservations. Disney knows they have a lot of March-April-May cancelled vacations that are rescheduled all throughout June, from the 1st to the 30th. So if we get to the end of May, and they start pulling reservations, they’re going to have a lot more angry people than they would have if they just continued the trend and gave 3+ weeks of notice.


----------



## yulilin3

charmed59 said:


> Have they called back any resort CMs yet?  Is it still possible to get resort CMs back and the resorts ready to open by June 1st?


the CM schedule that comes out this Sunday (unless it's delayed like it happened this week, it wasn't released until Wednesday) will cover May 24th through the 30th. If resort and park CM are scheduled that is a great indication that the property will open June 1st. I believe they only need a couple of days to learn new procedures, the parks and resorts have been staffed with a skeletal crew in charge of light custodial and maintenance
If they don't get scheduled then June 1st is not a possibility


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

MrsBooch said:


> I always tied Epcot not opening at the same time more to the amount of people walking around and eating (can't do that with a mask on) than to international employees.


I know during festivals Epcot has more of that happening, but in general I walk around eating & drinking just as much in the other parks too.


----------



## shoegal9

TexasChick123 said:


> Re: Epcot reopening
> 
> They will definitely have less staff once the parks reopen because of capacity limits. I can see them moving a lot of the staff from other parks to EP for a while. I know people think that EP must have international employees, but that simply isn’t true. There is no reason they can’t shift employees from other areas while the park isn’t running at full speed. Once international travel opens back up, they can bring a lot of the international CMs back. If international travel is shut down for longer than anticipated, they can then hire some Floridians to work there who I’m sure would be happy to have a job. I don’t know why people automatically assume that no international employees means it’s impossible to reopen EP.



I could be wrong, but I read that EP actually employs quite a large number of cultural staff for World Showcase that are not in the U.S on cultural exchange visas (J-1 visa/Q-1).  So, I don't think that if EP opens before J-1s can be issued again that we won't see any world showcase employees from those specific countries.  I'm an immigration attorney (whose secret dream is to work for Disney doing EPCOT J-1s) and I don't think this visa category will be impacted like others.  The J-1 program doesn't award anyone "status" in the U.S. and is a temporary visa for the purposes of promoting the sharing of cultural ideas.  So, don't read too much into media stories about halting immigration to the U.S. when it comes to our beloved World Showcase cast members! The ability to travel to the U.S. due to travel restrictions is another story...


----------



## Pinkflmngo

charmed59 said:


> Have they called back any resort CMs yet?  Is it still possible to get resort CMs back and the resorts ready to open by June 1st?


My daughter is a training manager at a resort. She has not been called back and knows of no one who has.


----------



## yulilin3

shoegal9 said:


> I could be wrong, but I read that EP actually employs quite a large number of cultural staff for World Showcase that are not in the U.S on cultural exchange visas (J-1 visa/Q-1).  So, I don't think that if EP opens before J-1s can be issued again that we won't see any world showcase employees from those specific countries.  I'm an immigration attorney (whose secret dream is to work for Disney doing EPCOT J-1s) and I don't think this visa category will be impacted like others.  The J-1 program doesn't award anyone "status" in the U.S. and is a temporary visa for the purposes of promoting the sharing of cultural ideas.  So, don't read too much into media stories about halting immigration to the U.S. when it comes to our beloved World Showcase cast members! The ability to travel to the U.S. due to travel restrictions is another story...


like another poster said, they can pull CM from other areas of the parks to work the merchandise and food and beverage offerings at WS, the attractions will have to be run by CM that know each one and although international CP usually do that work they do have coordinatorrs, leads and managers that are local that work them.


----------



## SierraT

Pinkflmngo said:


> My daughter is a training manager at a resort. She has not been called back and knows of no one who has.


Just curious, do you know how much time they have to legally give her before she has to report back to work?  I saw something here that said 5 days but I know there are different unions, etc..


----------



## HuskieJohn

The FL Gov made the Phase 1 announcement on May 29th for a May 4th opening.
He had previously said that each phase would be for 2 weeks with then a 3rd week of review of that data.

So May 4th - May 17th is that 2 week period and the review of the data to be from the 18th - 24th.  So Phase 2 can begin as early as May 25th.

Best case scenario WDW hotel CMs are given a schedule on May 24th which would be for May 31 - June 6th

It will take the hotel CMs a few days to get things ready but unless they have international staff (AKL/Poly) then most of the CMs should be ready to go with only new safety protocols.  So the hotels could be open by 6/2 at the earliest?

Depending on the percentage of international CMs at AKL/Poly (really all the resorts) who are no longer in the US and not able to come back, WDW resorts will likely be understaffed and need to back fill from other resorts.  This is where I am thinking that only opening the DVC resorts first will come in on top of having a good soft opening for everyone to get comfortable with the cleaning/safety protocols.


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> I always tied Epcot not opening at the same time more to the amount of people walking around and eating (can't do that with a mask on) than to international employees.


I eat constantly in every park, I don’t need Epcot for that


----------



## shoegal9

yulilin3 said:


> like another poster said, they can pull CM from other areas of the parks to work the merchandise and food and beverage offerings at WS, the attractions will have to be run by CM that know each one and although international CP usually do that work they do have coordinatorrs, leads and managers that are local that work them.



Oh for sure, they can move people around. All I was saying that I don't think there will be a World Showcase devoid of cast members representing their home country  if EP were to open soon-ish as I have heard that some are not in the U.S. on the cultural exchange visa.


----------



## michellej47

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Hopefully this is considered on topic for this thread. I’m part of a Facebook group for Disney weddings and people have shared that their June Disney World weddings have been cancelled. One bride said that theirs was cancelled because face masks will be required, which would affect wedding parties/photos and it would be hard to socially distance during a wedding. Another bride said their planner rescheduled them for August 30th because the planner believes “without a shadow of a doubt” that they will be able to have a “full and regular wedding experience” without masks at that date.
> 
> I know weddings are sort of a separate operation, but when I planned mine at Disney World there was a lot of communication between my planner and park operations on what we could and couldn’t do.
> 
> Just sharing info that may or may not mean anything... don’t shoot the messenger




Curious as to if Disney cancelled them or if they decided to cancel because of the masks.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Sarahslay said:


> I eat constantly in every park, I don’t need Epcot for that


Same!  I get my money’s worth out of those popcorn buckets!


----------



## michellej47

CheshireCas said:


> To me, it seems like something is different this week. Do I think it guarantees a June 1 opening? Absolutely not. But I am still hopeful.



I'm with you. I don't think it guarantees anything, but I do think it shows that Disney wants to open and is waiting on the timing of the Phase 2 announcement.  And with them being part of that task force, they probably have some insight that maybe that is coming sooner rather than later.  A girl can dream, right?!?!?


----------



## michellej47

TexasChick123 said:


> Re: Epcot reopening
> 
> They will definitely have less staff once the parks reopen because of capacity limits. I can see them moving a lot of the staff from other parks to EP for a while. I know people think that EP must have international employees, but that simply isn’t true. There is no reason they can’t shift employees from other areas while the park isn’t running at full speed. Once international travel opens back up, they can bring a lot of the international CMs back. If international travel is shut down for longer than anticipated, they can then hire some Floridians to work there who I’m sure would be happy to have a job. I don’t know why people automatically assume that no international employees means it’s impossible to reopen EP.




Just my opinion, but having all 4 parks open helps disperse the crowd even more, so it would make sense to have them all open.


----------



## Sarahslay

michellej47 said:


> Curious as to if Disney cancelled them or if they decided to cancel because of the masks.


After being at GF twice this past summer during, what felt like, “wedding season” I can say Disney probably doesn’t want all those wedding parties and guests milling around the resorts wanting pictures without masks on. The lobby (and especially the stairs) at GF are a nightmare when there is a wedding, and that’s just a logistical nightmare for them with all the people expecting their fairy tale wedding who don’t want masks as a part of that.


----------



## michellej47

Sarahslay said:


> After being at GF twice this past summer during, what felt like, “wedding season” I can say Disney probably doesn’t want all those wedding parties and guests milling around the resorts wanting pictures without masks on. The lobby (and especially the stairs) at GF are a nightmare when there is a wedding, and that’s just a logistical nightmare for them with all the people expecting their fairy tale wedding who don’t want masks as a part of that.




Makes sense.  I've never seen a Disney wedding so I wasn't sure if some of them were pretty large or just small groups.  Large groups would make sense in cancelling.


----------



## Brianstl

SierraT said:


> Just curious, do you know how much time they have to legally give her before she has to report back to work?  I saw something here that said 5 days but I know there are different unions, etc..


I have heard that all union contracts have 5 day notification language in them.  The CMs not covered by a union bargaining agreement are supposedly only entitled to 2 days notification, but I don’t see why they wouldn’t be notified at the same time.


----------



## SierraT

Brianstl said:


> I have heard that all union contracts have 5 day notification language in them.  The CMs not covered by a union bargaining agreement are supposedly only entitled to 2 days notification, but I don’t see why they wouldn’t be notified at the same time.


Thank you!


----------



## cakebaker

michellej47 said:


> Curious as to if Disney cancelled them or if they decided to cancel because of the masks.


From the way I read it, these were voluntary cancellations. I’ve seen nothing about mass cancellations of weddings in a June by Disney.


----------



## Brianstl

SierraT said:


> Thank you!


And all that doesn’t mean Disney won’t give CMs more than 5 days notice. That is just the minimum they have to provide to those covered under collective bargaining agreements.


----------



## Pinkflmngo

SierraT said:


> ust curious, do you know how much time they have to legally give her before she has to report back to work? I saw something here that said 5 days but I know there are different unions, etc..


No, she has not been told anything about advance notice. She is salaried and non-union, but the housekeepers she trains are union. Actually, she trains the people who train the housekeepers. She will have to receive training first regarding new protocols, then that gets passed on to the trainers, then to the housekeepers and custodians. I ask her daily if she has heard anything and she knows absolutely nothing. I would think that it will take a lot more than 3 days to accomplish all of this. Not only new protocols, there will likely be new chemicals, sanitizers, etc. that will require more intensive training. Each CM has to demonstrate competence with each aspect of training. Don't forget this has to be done in several languages too.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

What do you guys think about DVC in all of this? I have a reservation from May 29-June 1 (points expire June 1).. obviously my ideal would be for a resort opening first, so I could at least go.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What do you guys think about DVC in all of this? I have a reservation from May 29-June 1 (points expire June 1).. obviously my ideal would be for a resort opening first, so I could at least go.


I don’t see them opening resorts only. It really doesn’t help them in any way to prepare for guests in the parks. Personally, I wouldn’t go with resorts only open.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see them opening resorts only. It really doesn’t help them in any way to prepare for guests in the parks. Personally, I wouldn’t go with resorts only open.


I thought that's what they did in Shanghai--dining, shopping, resorts first, then park at a later date.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

michellej47 said:


> Curious as to if Disney cancelled them or if they decided to cancel because of the masks.



Someone asked this on the FB post and she said Disney called her husband to cancel on them. The masks and social distancing was her planner’s reasoning for cancelling. The bride said vendors in her area are closed so they were counting on Disney to be their best option.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What do you guys think about DVC in all of this? I have a reservation from May 29-June 1 (points expire June 1).. obviously my ideal would be for a resort opening first, so I could at least go.


DVC is cancelling points reservations 5-7 days from arrival.

As such I can see DVC portions of the hotels at least being open before the parks open.


----------



## brockash

Azziefan said:


> do you guys view the lack of cancellations yesterday as a sign everything could b open June 1? Or do we think people r getting to hopeful ?


I think ppl are just being hopeful.  I'd love it if it were true, but I still highly doubt Junes going to see parks open.


----------



## Mit88

Unless resorts are running at 10-20% capacity, I don’t see how they’d open them without giving guests things to do outside of the resort I’m not sure Disney Springs is enough to keep people occupied and avoid overcrowding at the resorts. Pools are busy pretty much all day with 6 parks and Disney Springs open. And if Universal is open on June 1st, Disney would not be too thrilled with people leaving their property to go to Universal every day. Disney already has set WDW up in a way to discourage anyone from needing to leave property so they have you spending money on them your entire stay.


----------



## RamblingMad

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Virtual queues for the shops!  Haha. That’s very true though.



No line for you. Go shopping or eat something. Spend. We don’t want you in no stinking line when you can spend.


----------



## pixiedaisy

Just received the cancellation email for a June 4-11 at Pop.


----------



## Princess Merida

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What do you guys think about DVC in all of this? I have a reservation from May 29-June 1 (points expire June 1).. obviously my ideal would be for a resort opening first, so I could at least go.


I've been thinking this too.  They did open Shanghai resort before parks.  I know a lot of cash guests wouldn't go without parks open.  I wouldn't have before I started going more often and purchased DVC.  DVC is a little different.  Most people to every year if not multiple times a year.  I would definitely go for resort only right now.  My planned trip isn't until the end of August and I will go whatever capacity they're open as long as I can use the pool.  Good luck on your May 29th trip!  It could happen!


----------



## dynastyyanks

michellej47 said:


> Just my opinion, but having all 4 parks open helps disperse the crowd even more, so it would make sense to have them all open.



I think that is right and totally makes sense, but I don’t know if it will happen. It also “makes sense“ for them to continue construction during this downtime, but they didn’t for the same reason-they’re going to be trying to spend as little money as possible to recover from this. They can probably reduce operational costs dramatically by shuttering certain parks and resorts.


----------



## brockash

Cancelation emails are arriving.  Multiple reports on the Covid reopening thread in theme parks.  They did it again...got hopes up for nothing.


----------



## TchrLady

Just received a cancellation notice for June 5-June 12 CBR.


----------



## babydoll65

Someone on one of my Facebook groups said he got the same e-mail for his dates at Akl 6/20-6/28. Looks like they are canceling the whole month on June


----------



## mattpeto

Phased opening of Disney Springs is clearly a sign of parks reopening but I think this and other states opening now is clearly a trial.  Let’s hope the curve stays flat.


----------



## BryGuy415

Has anyone mentioned that blogmickey is reporting that Disney Shops in DS will open on May 27th?  If that holds true, perhaps a June 15th reopening of some parks and the resorts seems plausible...?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sorry to everyone with June reservations.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> You know, an hour ago I was just about to climb in bed, thought what the heck, I'll check the Dis one more time....big mistake. Wide awake now....



Turn on the blue light filter. It helps. I use it on my laptop and phone.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I have wondered about the possibility of a soft opening of the parks before resorts open.



When they started the reopening of Shanghi DL there were videos showing a kind of soft opening - CMs, Disney executives and their family & friends were the testers for the social distancing protocols put in place.   I don’t recall seeing any guest soft openings... just from the testing to the actual opening.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Sorry guys. Universal should open up in June and have all the Disney people go there instead


----------



## woody337

RamblingMad said:


> Turn on the blue light filter. It helps. I use it on my laptop and phone.


You can also change the theme on this site


----------



## gottalovepluto

babydoll65 said:


> Someone on one of my Facebook groups said he got the same e-mail for his dates at Akl 6/20-6/28. Looks like they are canceling the whole month on June


This does not appear to be the case. No DISer reports of that. Cancellations are occurring for check-ins 6/6 and earlier.

Personally I suspect they were in a group or TA group situation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

This confirms the shipping and fulfillment of magic bands are meaningless


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> This does not appear to be the case. No DISer reports of that. Cancellations are occurring for check-ins 6/6 and earlier.
> 
> Personally I suspect they were in a group or TA group situation.




Like I said on another thread, how are they just going to cancel some and not all?


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Like I said on another thread, how are they just going to cancel some and not all?


That wouldn't surprise me. If they are in fact trying to limit capacity. You have to think, there were already people booked for June prior to the virus. So with that in mind, doubling up for re-schedules would've made it packed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> That wouldn't surprise me. If they are in fact trying to limit capacity. You have to think, there were already people booked for June prior to the virus. So with that in mind, doubling up for re-schedules would've made it packed.




But it's really messed up to do that. I've booked with that TA before and if they canceled mine and not someone else's I would be furious.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Like I said on another thread, how are they just going to cancel some and not all?



I don’t know how they could arbitrarily make that distinction unless they are keep DVC resorts booked on points and cancelling everything else.

If they did indeed need to cancel some June and not others to get under a certain capacity, I would think they would release unsavoury park procedures and let people cancel on their own first. Possibly wait until closer to the arrival dates too.

I wonder if the group/TA ones go first kind of like how Disney cash reservations have been cancelled before DVC, and eventually they’re all gone.


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> But it's really messed up to do that. I've booked with that TA before and if they canceled mine and not someone else's I would be furious.


I'm not defending them at all if thats happening. I would be mad if it were me.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Like I said on another thread, how are they just going to cancel some and not all?


Disney can cancel anyone they want at their sole discretion. The one thing all of them had in common a few days ago was being booked on "special" group rates.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney can cancel anyone they want at their sole discretion. The one thing all of them had in common a few days ago was being booked on "special" group rates.




I KNOW that. It's still really messed up and if they did that to me I probably would not return.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I KNOW that. It's still really messed up and if they did that to me I probably would not return.


I suspect most will be mad, but next time they'll just pay up and skip the TA's "special". Really sucks for those agencies if this does happen.


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know how they could arbitrarily make that distinction unless they are keep DVC resorts booked on points and cancelling everything else.
> 
> If they did indeed need to cancel some June and not others to get under a certain capacity, I would think they would release unsavoury park procedures and let people cancel on their own first. Possibly wait until closer to the arrival dates too.
> 
> I wonder if the group/TA ones go first kind of like how Disney cash reservations have been cancelled before DVC, and eventually they’re all gone.


Say they reopened only the Magic Kingdom and the Monorail resorts at first. Wouldn't that be a reasonable way to do it?


----------



## mm824

I just received my June 2-7 cancellation for YC and tickets. We had booked directly with Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> Say they reopened only the Magic Kingdom and the Monorail resorts at first. Wouldn't that be a reasonable way to do it?




There is no reasonable way to do it. If I booked Pop a year in advance and they cancel me but let someone in at the Poly who booked 6 months in advance how is that fair?

I have no dog in this fight, but I really think the whole month of June is done. There is no justification for keeping some and not others, IMO.


----------



## gottalovepluto

@babydoll65 updated the late June AKL cancellation DP "He's a Florida resident and platinum passholder booked directly through Disney" so *not *tied up in a group...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney can cancel anyone they want at their sole discretion. The one thing all of them had in common a few days ago _was being booked on "special" group rates._



Makes sense as Disney has been cancelling large groups for June for a week now.  Cheer competitions, conventions & conferences have all been being reported in various threads as being cancelled for the month of June.  These special offer bookings are group bookings - sometimes very large (think August ) so they fit the group criteria for cancellation. They are giving more notice to the large groups apparently.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> Say they reopened only the Magic Kingdom and the Monorail resorts at first. Wouldn't that be a reasonable way to do it?



I suppose, but we know that isn’t what they’re doing at least in the beginning part of June because we’ve seen MK resort cancellations.

It all kind of seems like a slow dragged out death to June. I don’t know.


----------



## ScubaCat

mattpeto said:


> Phased opening of Disney Springs is clearly a sign of parks reopening but I think this and other states opening now is clearly a trial.  Let’s hope the curve stays flat.



They're going to watch the ongoing infection rate numbers and see how Disney Springs goes for a while before deciding anything on resorts and the parks.  I know people don't like to hear it, but nothing further is imminent at the moment.


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I suppose, but we know that isn’t what they’re doing at least in the beginning part of June because we’ve seen MK resort cancellations.
> 
> It all kind of seems like a slow dragged out death to June. I don’t know.


I legitimately think that they believe they need about 2 weeks to restart operations, so every week they are making a call on reservations a little over 2 weeks out. Waiting as long as they possibly can feels like being strung along but I honestly believe that every week they cancel 1 week hoping that they'll have figured out how to announce a partial reopen by the next week. 

I assume going a day later this week was probably because someone important's calendar was too full and so they had to move their meeting out by a day.


----------



## roth697

We received a Disney cancellation email this morning....but it doesn't list a reservation or date.  We have multiple room only reservations in May, two in June, and July.  I wish they were specific on which ones were cancelled.


----------



## babydoll65

gottalovepluto said:


> @babydoll65 updated the late June AKL cancellation DP "He's a Florida resident and platinum passholder booked directly through Disney" so *not *tied up in a group...


Correct. This is coming from a Facebook Disney group I belong to. Was following along to see if other "late" reservations were being cancelled but they are all arguing right now and most likely will have the post deleted soon lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

babydoll65 said:


> Correct. This is coming from a Facebook Disney group I belong to. Was following along to see if other "late" reservations were being cancelled but they are all arguing right now and most likely will have the post deleted soon lol


Arguing on the internet? Some people are ridiculous!


----------



## Violetspider

gottalovepluto said:


> @babydoll65 updated the late June AKL cancellation DP "He's a Florida resident and platinum passholder booked directly through Disney" so *not *tied up in a group...


Doesn't make sense! Disney has been cancelling a week at a time. Don't think they're changing that strategy. Something's not right with that FB post. Very "fake news" fishy IMO! Someone else here would have reported a late June closure by now if that's what was happening.


----------



## e_yerger

So aside from the person in that FB group, what is the latest date we've seen canceled in June?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> Doesn't make sense! Disney has been cancelling a week at a time. Don't think they're changing that strategy. Something's not right with this FB notification. Someone else here would have reported a late June closure by now if that's what was happening.


Apparently it's time for another round of "Operational Change or Disney IT?"
( @vinotinto don't miss out this time!)

I vote Disney IT done goofed. What say everyone else?


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> So aside from the person in that FB group, what is the latest date we've seen canceled in June?


check in date of 6/6


----------



## Tandy

roth697 said:


> We received a Disney cancellation email this morning....but it doesn't list a reservation or date.  We have multiple room only reservations in May, two in June, and July.  I wish they were specific on which ones were cancelled.


Cant you go to MDE and see which one / ones is still there?


----------



## helloconnie

Disney Exec said on Orlando News Station that just because they are taking reservations for July doesn't mean that is the re-opening date:
https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-coronavirus/32465407


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Apparently it's time for another round of "Operational Change or Disney IT?"
> ( @vinotinto don't miss out this time!)
> 
> I vote Disney IT done goofed. What say everyone else?



What a wild ride it must be to work at Disney IT. Every day is truly a brand new adventure.


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> check in date of 6/6


If DeSantis moves into phase 2 on May 25th, that puts June 7/8th as the 2 week mark for phase 3. 

Still weird that Disney is jumping THAT far in the future to cancel trips. This is abnormal behavior for them. Leads me to believe they're more confident for a June 7/8th opening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I legitimately think that they believe they need about 2 weeks to restart operations, so every week they are making a call on reservations a little over 2 weeks out. Waiting as long as they possibly can feels like being strung along but I honestly believe that every week they cancel 1 week hoping that they'll have figured out how to announce a partial reopen by the next week.
> 
> I assume going a day later this week was probably because someone important's calendar was too full and so they had to move their meeting out by a day.



I don’t disagree with you on the reasoning behind the slow cancellations.

I just think there’s a chance scattered reports of late June cancellations, if true, are indicative of mass cancellations coming. I believe we saw these kind of cancellations for the beginning of June earlier this week, didn’t we? It feels like a slow cancellation of the month rather than a sign theyre only cancelling certain types. TA/groups, then cash, then DVC.


----------



## babydoll65

Violetspider said:


> Doesn't make sense! Disney has been cancelling a week at a time. Don't think they're changing that strategy. Something's not right with that FB post. Very "fake news" fishy IMO! Someone else here would have reported a late June closure by now if that's what was happening.


This was his post. I only asked how he was booked


----------



## Tandy

helloconnie said:


> Disney Exec said on Orlando News Station that just because they are taking reservations for July doesn't mean that is the re-opening date:
> https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-coronavirus/32465407


This is most likely non committal speak in case something goes wrong.


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t disagree with you on the reasoning behind the slow cancellations.
> 
> I just think there’s a chance scattered reports of late June cancellations, if true, are indicative of mass cancellations coming. I believe we saw these kind of cancellations for the beginning of June earlier this week, didn’t we? It feels like a slow cancellation of the month rather than a sign theyre only cancelling certain types. TA/groups, then cash, then DVC.


I'm honestly surprised they jumped that far forward because they have been taking it slow to not impact the phone lines and call center CMs. Now it looks like a free for all and Disney said "eff it" to their call center CMs lol


----------



## Sarahslay

helloconnie said:


> Disney Exec said on Orlando News Station that just because they are taking reservations for July doesn't mean that is the re-opening date:
> https://www.wesh.com/article/disney-world-reopening-coronavirus/32465407


Yeah, they said that a few days ago in the task force meeting


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Arguing on the internet? Some people are ridiculous!


At least we avoid that kind of nonsense here.


----------



## chad_1138

e_yerger said:


> If DeSantis moves into phase 2 on May 25th, that puts June 7/8th as the 2 week mark for phase 3.
> 
> Still weird that Disney is jumping THAT far in the future to cancel trips. This is abnormal behavior for them. Leads me to believe they're more confident for a June 7/8th opening.


I was thinking this yesterday after the talk of UO TM's being called back and a rumored 6/1 opening for them.  If Universal opens 6/1, I cannot see Disney waiting much past 6/8 to open.


----------



## junderwood99

gottalovepluto said:


> This does not appear to be the case. No DISer reports of that. Cancellations are occurring for check-ins 6/6 and earlier.
> 
> Personally I suspect they were in a group or TA group situation.


Correct - only through June 6th. Poster saying late June was cancelled by Disney is mistaken.


----------



## e_yerger

chad_1138 said:


> I was thinking this yesterday after the talk of UO TM's being called back and a rumored 6/1 opening for them.  If Universal opens 6/1, I cannot see Disney waiting much past 6/8 to open.


I only think Disney will wait if we see a MASSIVE wave of new cases. I think they would pull back and save face, while UO will be marked as a bad guy for opening prematurely.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Vacation booked for 4 adults:  June 1-10. 
Gran Destino Tower, water view room, 6 day Park Hopper Ticket, dining recovery offer. 
Booked directly through Disney. 

Opinion: I think the whole month of June is a wash for anyone with a resort/ticket package. Disney can't currently support people booking vacations who are definitely going to want to get their money's worth (table service, all parks open, shows, etc). Still, I am really disappointed in how Disney handled this. Shouldn't have given that recovery offer and allowed June bookings.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

As someone with a June 7th booking, I'm on edge, to say the least 
I have a feeling I'll be visiting in July.


----------



## BryGuy415

chad_1138 said:


> I was thinking this yesterday after the talk of UO TM's being called back and a rumored 6/1 opening for them.  If Universal opens 6/1, I cannot see Disney waiting much past 6/8 to open.



I would assume that Disney would wait to see how DS works.  If smooth...fine green light everything but with the rolling cancellations three weeks in advance it's not going to be immediate.  Let's suppose DS gets two weeks - all goes well.  that leaves the June 29th check ins safe.  awfully close to their July 1st statement...


----------



## ScubaCat

e_yerger said:


> I only think Disney will wait if we see a MASSIVE wave of new cases. I think they would pull back and save face, while UO will be marked as a bad guy for opening prematurely.



They don't generally compete on serious matters like that.  They actually work together because even just universal opening too early could affect all tourism badly to the area. 

Fact, whether we like it or not, is the infection rate is still far too high to reopen and with states reopening already, they're going to look carefully at what happens in the coming weeks to see what the effect is. Hopefully they'll be open mid July or August, but that will depend on how things play out elsewhere (as well as with Disney Springs).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> I only think Disney will wait if we see a MASSIVE wave of new cases. I think they would pull back and save face, while UO will be marked as a bad guy for opening prematurely.



Im not saying it IS the case as I’m not privy to their behind the scenes operations, but it is still possible they delay past Universal not because they necessarily want to, but because WDW is bigger and more complex and they aren’t ready to open no matter what UO is doing.


----------



## Eric Smith

FlagrantFleur said:


> Vacation booked for 4 adults:  June 1-10.
> Gran Destino Tower, water view room, 6 day Park Hopper Ticket, dining recovery offer.
> Booked directly through Disney.
> 
> Opinion: I think the whole month of June is a wash for anyone with a resort/ticket package. Disney can't currently support people booking vacations who are definitely going to want to get their money's worth (table service, all parks open, shows, etc). Still, I am really disappointed in how Disney handled this. Shouldn't have given that recovery offer and allowed June bookings.


I think that when Disney gave that recovery offer, they were certain that they would be open on June 1.  That was well before the worst of the effects of the virus.


----------



## e_yerger

FlagrantFleur said:


> Vacation booked for 4 adults:  June 1-10.
> Gran Destino Tower, water view room, 6 day Park Hopper Ticket, dining recovery offer.
> Booked directly through Disney.
> 
> Opinion: I think the whole month of June is a wash for anyone with a resort/ticket package. Disney can't currently support people booking vacations who are definitely going to want to get their money's worth (table service, all parks open, shows, etc). *Still, I am really disappointed in how Disney handled this. Shouldn't have given that recovery offer and allowed June bookings*.


Hmm I'm going to echo something I said in another board, or maybe it with this one, but Disney had no way to predict what the future would look like. At the end of March, June 1st seemed reasonable. I for sure thought that life would be back to "normal" by then. We'll lock down for two weeks, find out everyone who has it, and then we can all go back to normal. I was obviously proved very wrong. I think Disney is in the same boat. I don't think we can hold it against them for the decisions they made when the future was 100% unpredictable.


----------



## Tandy

I still dont see exactly why everyone keeps saying "save face" and "bad guy", etc....

The world is DYING to open, people want to open.. Shanghai opening was the greatest thing ever and celebrated...
There are VERY, VERY few people that will label them as the bad guy when opened.
I just want a haircut


----------



## babydoll65

junderwood99 said:


> Correct - only through June 6th. Poster saying late June was cancelled by Disney is mistaken.


All I saw was his cancellation email he posted and the dates he was going. Hopefully there was more to his particular booking that made Disney cancel his reservation.


----------



## e_yerger

Tandy said:


> I still dont see exactly why everyone keeps saying "save face" and "bad guy", etc....
> 
> The world is DYING to open, people want to open.. Shanghai opening was the greatest thing ever and celebrated...
> There are VERY, VERY few people that will label them as the bad guy when opened.
> I just want a haircut


Hey, it wasn't everyone who said that - just me. So next time you can just quote reply me.

And if there is a major outbreak tied back to Universal, I bet Disney will shutter their gates.


----------



## Searc

junderwood99 said:


> Correct - only through June 6th. Poster saying late June was cancelled by Disney is mistaken.


It AMAZES me that people think every single person who has a reservation at Disney posts here. So here we have two different people saying it can't possibly be true because it wasn't posted on the Dis.    

The latest cancellation I've seen is through June 12th, beginning on June 1st.


----------



## stayathomehero

e_yerger said:


> I only think Disney will wait if we see a MASSIVE wave of new cases. I think they would pull back and save face, while UO will be marked as a bad guy for opening prematurely.


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not saying it IS the case as I’m not privy to their behind the scenes operations, but it is still possible they delay past Universal not because they necessarily want to, but because WDW is bigger and more complex and they aren’t ready to open no matter what UO is doing.


UO and WDW won't open at different times.


----------



## Tandy

e_yerger said:


> Hey, it wasn't everyone who said that - just me. So next time you can just quote reply me.
> 
> And if there is a major outbreak tied back to Universal, I bet Disney will shutter their gates.


No I get that but if you look back there are a lot of posts about Universal and Sea World and such being the bad guy.. they just get lost in all the others.

It will be a good thing when they open.. the world wants it.. I do not believe at all there will be any majority that protests or complains.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

As a lay person, the information was definitely out there for the taking back in March that this was not something that would quickly pass. Disney doesn’t have a crystal ball, none of us do, but they are certainly privy to more behind the scenes kind of info from government as well as medical experts than we all are. June 1st being iffy shouldn’t have been a huge shock.

Im not angry at them for doing it as ultimately  I think it was on each of us cancelled guests to decide on our own if and when we rebook again, but I just disagree that there was no way to guess June still could be dicey. The thought that this could impact summer was there months ago. Disney took a gamble and so did people booking.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I'm going to echo something I said in another board, or maybe it with this one, but Disney had no way to predict what the future would look like. At the end of March, June 1st seemed reasonable. I for sure thought that life would be back to "normal" by then. We'll lock down for two weeks, find out everyone who has it, and then we can all go back to normal. I was obviously proved very wrong. I think Disney is in the same boat. I don't think we can hold it against them for the decisions they made when the future was 100% unpredictable.


I don't disagree at all, however I do wish that in this cancellation, they would at least add something to the notification to the effect of "Guests who booked the recovery offer will receive additional information on booking an offer in the future....". Of course, I realize Disney owes me nothing besides my refund, however I am used to better support/service from Disney. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not saying it IS the case as I’m not privy to their behind the scenes operations, but it is still possible they delay past Universal not because they necessarily want to, but because WDW is bigger and more complex and they aren’t ready to open no matter what UO is doing.



Disney is also scrutinized much more closely in the media for just about everything. Their brand identity sets the bar high, so people have very high expectations. I don’t think they’ll be racing to open if Universal ends up opening earlier than Disney planned to.

If Universal opens too early, it won’t have the same effect as if Disney does. Disney is held to a different standard.


----------



## e_yerger

Tandy said:


> No I get that but if you look back there are a lot of posts about Universal and Sea World and such being the bad guy.. they just get lost in all the others.
> 
> It will be a good thing when they open.. the world wants it.. I do not believe at all there will be any majority that protests or complains.


I never said people would be protesting them opening. I said that they would be seen as a bad guy if there is an outbreak linked back to them. Sorry for not making that clear enough.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

ScubaCat said:


> They're going to watch the ongoing infection rate numbers and see how Disney Springs goes for a while before deciding anything on resorts and the parks.  I know people don't like to hear it, but nothing further is imminent at the moment.


Yep, and that's what they did in Shanghai.  Open slowly, gauge not only the medical issue but how people respond.  If there are a lot of guest complaints about wearing masks at DS, or noncompliance, then maybe that impacts the resort/park equation.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Tandy

Searc said:


> Actually, the majority support a stay at home rule. You may be willing to potentially die for a haircut ~ many other people aren't.


Is that from a poll that was 3 weeks ago?? Things change


----------



## stayathomehero

This isn't theme park related, but it's hotel and entertainment related: Golden Nugget in Lake Charles Louisiana is opening hotel, restaurants, and pool (including lazy river) on Friday and the casino itself on Monday. Maybe a successful large hotel reopening will bode will for places like Disney.


----------



## woody337

FlagrantFleur said:


> , I realize Disney owes me nothing besides my refund, however I am used to better support/service from Disney. That's all I'm saying.


This is the biggest take away from all of this. Disney has always been the pinnacle of service, and whats going on doesnt support that at all


----------



## DZNEMcCann

Searc said:


> It AMAZES me that people think every single person who has a reservation at Disney posts here. So here we have two different people saying it can't possibly be true because it wasn't posted on the Dis.
> 
> The latest cancellation I've seen is through June 12th, beginning on June 1st.


Just got the email. June 1st-6


----------



## J-BOY

wareagle57 said:


> I hear people quote this both ways, neither with any credible poll to back it up, but I'd be interested in those statistics if they are available. I certainly won't try to make that judgement based on my own anecdotal evidence but it seems pretty split.
> 
> I could see a majority of the population being in favor of it for THEMSELVES because a majority of the country live in big cities where it might make more sense, but there is something to be said for treating the majority of the rest of the country differently. But then of course you have to worry about people traveling from those places. I think with all things there is a middle ground somewhere and we shouldn't just force everyone into whatever the majority thinks. And I'm certain Disney will make the best operational calls.


https://journalistsresource.org/studies/society/covid19-50-state-survey-reopen-economy/
This was released 10 days ago, but the report provided is certainly thorough.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> This is the biggest take away from all of this. Disney has always been the pinnacle of service, and whats going on doesnt support that at all



I really think when it’s all up and running again they will look to fixing things for those of us impacted. That’s my hope at least.

I think they can better make things right on an individual level for each of us once they are more certain what the future holds for the parks.


----------



## wareagle57

chad_1138 said:


> I was thinking this yesterday after the talk of UO TM's being called back and a rumored 6/1 opening for them.  If Universal opens 6/1, I cannot see Disney waiting much past 6/8 to open.



Is there a thread or article about this rumor of 6/1 and TMs being called back? Is there somewhere to discuss opening of other attractions in the area? I'm curious when things like Fun Spot, Sea World, ICON Park, Gatorland, ect will open.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

woody337 said:


> This is the biggest take away from all of this. Disney has always been the pinnacle of service, and whats going on doesnt support that at all


Totally agree. I can't speak for others, but that is the biggest frustration. I am happy that Disney is putting health and safety first. It is how they have handled communications and guest recovery that I think they stumbled.


----------



## ryman471

so back to actual news about the park, what is the latest check in date people are getting cancelled since Disney doesnt like to announce dates at all. It seems so far June 6th and earlier is what we have confirmed to be cancelled? any dates later than this?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

ryman471 said:


> so back to actual news about the park, what is the latest check in date people are getting cancelled since Disney doesnt like to announce dates at all. It seems so far June 6th and earlier is what we have confirmed to be cancelled? any dates later than this?


Someone reported they read about a cancellation for late June for an Animal Kingdom Lodge stay, so secondhand but no reason to doubt.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

ryman471 said:


> so back to actual news about the park, what is the latest check in date people are getting cancelled since Disney doesnt like to announce dates at all. It seems so far June 6th and earlier is what we have confirmed to be cancelled? any dates later than this?



I think 7th? Then at least one later June report coming from a Facebook group, but obviously nobody can know the validity of it.


----------



## SarahC97

FlagrantFleur said:


> Totally agree. I can't speak for others, but that is the biggest frustration. I am happy that Disney is putting health and safety first. It is how they have handled communications and guest recovery that I think they stumbled.


I agree. It looks really bad to offer a recovery deal to people, then when those same people are canceled on again, they cannot move their recovery deal even within the dates it was originally offered. Terrible optics on that one.


----------



## KBoopaloo

J-BOY said:


> https://journalistsresource.org/studies/society/covid19-50-state-survey-reopen-economy/
> This was released 10 days ago, but the report provided is certainly thorough.


I believe this poll was conducted May 5-10. Apologies if too off topic.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...db92f6-9477-11ea-91d7-cf4423d47683_story.html


----------



## Jrb1979

Tandy said:


> No I get that but if you look back there are a lot of posts about Universal and Sea World and such being the bad guy.. they just get lost in all the others.
> 
> It will be a good thing when they open.. the world wants it.. I do not believe at all there will be any majority that protests or complains.


Most do want to reopen the economy but getting  a haircut is far from opening a theme park.


----------



## roth697

Tandy said:


> Cant you go to MDE and see which one / ones is still there?



May date is still there.  Both June dates still have FP+ as well.


----------



## MrsBooch

roth697 said:


> May date is still there.  Both June dates still have FP+ as well.



Is this a Cash reservation or DVC? you still have a May reservation? I thought they cancelled all of May for cash rooms. I know DVC still is listed but they aren't cancelling DVC until like 5 days out.


----------



## SarahC97

MrsBooch said:


> Is this a Cash reservation or DVC? you still have a May reservation? I thought they cancelled all of May for cash rooms. I know DVC still is listed but they aren't cancelling DVC until like 5 days out.


They have canceled all of May, but I think it's not disappearing from MDE until about 7 days before the reservation. Just because it's still showing in MDE doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

Has Disney cancellled Disneyland reservations in June yet? I certainly don't expect them to be open before world but I am am curious


----------



## roth697

MrsBooch said:


> Is this a Cash reservation or DVC? you still have a May reservation? I thought they cancelled all of May for cash rooms. I know DVC still is listed but they aren't cancelling DVC until like 5 days out.


All reservations are cash room only.  The e-mail this morning said "your upcoming travel dates" are cancelled, but not specific on dates.  I'm not sure if they mean just my May 22 ressie (still in MDE) or my June 5 ressie (still in MDE with Fast Pass)


----------



## Supermom3

FlagrantFleur said:


> Vacation booked for 4 adults:  June 1-10.
> Gran Destino Tower, water view room, 6 day Park Hopper Ticket, dining recovery offer.
> Booked directly through Disney.
> 
> Opinion: I think the whole month of June is a wash for anyone with a resort/ticket package. Disney can't currently support people booking vacations who are definitely going to want to get their money's worth (table service, all parks open, shows, etc). Still, I am really disappointed in how Disney handled this. Shouldn't have given that recovery offer and allowed June bookings.



we were booked with the free dining recovery offer 6/1-6/6. A few weeks ago I changed it to 6/29-7/4 and was able to keep the offer. When I tried to modify that reservation to 7/1-7/7 I was unable to make any changes without losing the recovery free dining offer. I’d like to go on our trip whenever they open, but at this point if I lose the free dining, I’m not sure that I’ll go until 2021. We have 3 teens so for our family of 5 Disney adults who like to eat a nice TS each day, it is a good deal.


----------



## NJlauren

June 8th and I have not gotten an email yet.


----------



## yulilin3

DeSantis just said he's making an announcement tomorrow for the "following steps" and whatever is implemented will start Monday
To see what time he speaks I just go to his twitter


----------



## ScubaCat

Jrb1979 said:


> Most do want to reopen the economy but getting  a haircut is far from opening a theme park.



That is exactly correct.  If just one or two asymptomatic carriers enter the park and sicken several hundred or thousand, we suddenly have a very serious situation very quickly . There's just far too high of a risk of that happening right now.  While the temperature checks don't hurt, they're pretty far from a full-proof test (to put it mildly).


----------



## AmberMV

Florida's Governor did just announce that Miami-Dade and Broward counties can begin Phase 1 May 18 Monday


----------



## SaintsManiac

ScubaCat said:


> That is exactly correct.  If just one or two asymptomatic carriers enter the park and sicken several hundred or thousand, we suddenly have a very serious situation very quickly . There's just far too high of a risk of that happening right now.  While the temperature checks don't hurt, they're pretty far from a full-proof test (to put it mildly).




I follow a woman on Instagram who is an American living in Shanghai. She has to get her temp checked to return to work after lunch. The other day her temp was too high because she had been walking, so she had to go cool down before returning. Temp checks prove nothing, unfortunately.


----------



## UOAP

chad_1138 said:


> I was thinking this yesterday after the talk of UO TM's being called back and a rumored 6/1 opening for them.  If Universal opens 6/1, I cannot see Disney waiting much past 6/8 to open.


I spoke to Universal this morning and they did extend my annual pass 3 months, which was supposed to be extended by the number of days they were closed. If they closed mid-end of March, that would put reopening mid June at the earliest. I highly doubt 6/1.


----------



## mm824

Is it possible that Disney is staggering the emails so the call center isn't overloaded? The only way for us to modify our res is to call in; I'd imagine they're swamped!


----------



## Duck143

SaintsManiac said:


> I follow a woman on Instagram who is an American living in Shanghai. She has to get her temp checked to return to work after lunch. The other day her temp was too high because she had been walking, so she had to go cool down before returning. Temp checks prove nothing, unfortunately.


That's going to go over well in FL heat!


----------



## J-BOY

SaintsManiac said:


> I follow a woman on Instagram who is an American living in Shanghai. She has to get her temp checked to return to work after lunch. The other day her temp was too high because she had been walking, so she had to go cool down before returning. Temp checks prove nothing, unfortunately.


Except in this case, she wouldn't have been allowed back to work if her temperature didn't go down. That's kind of what's intended, right?


----------



## SaintsManiac

J-BOY said:


> Except in this case, she wouldn't have been allowed back to work if her temperature didn't go down. That's kind of what's intended, right?




She isn't sick is the point. Thought that was clear...


----------



## AmberMV

Duck143 said:


> That's going to go over well in FL heat!


I don't think that's how the body works. You don;t run a fever 2 degrees over normal from walking around outside. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## DGsAtBLT

More effective than temperature checks and all the issues that come along with those is going to be the assumption that everyone is positive and measures taken because of that, like distancing, masks, sanitizing, washing, etc. So many asymptomatic cases makes it so.

The temperature checks will only really help with stopping people who are trying to get in when they know they are sick. I wouldn’t be mad if that stuck around forever in an unobtrusive way like in Shanghai to curb the flu spread in Disney.


----------



## Mit88

UOAP said:


> I spoke to Universal this morning and they did extend my annual pass 3 months, which was supposed to be extended by the number of days they were closed. If they closed mid-end of March, that would put reopening mid June at the earliest. I highly doubt 6/1.



They already extended your pass?


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> I don't think that's how the body works. You don;t run a fever 2 degrees over normal from walking around outside. Correct me if I'm wrong though




Yet that's what happened to the woman I referenced.


----------



## Jroceagles

AmberMV said:


> Florida's Governor did just announce that Miami-Dade and Broward counties can begin Phase 1 May 18 Monday


Phase 2 will be the big one for WDW


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> Yet that's what happened to the woman I referenced.


What's her job in Shanghai's requirement for temp?


----------



## J-BOY

SaintsManiac said:


> She isn't sick is the point. Thought that was clear...


Right, and she was able to go back in because her temperature went down. If someone truly has a fever, their temperature shouldn't just go down after 15 minutes spontaneously, so they still wouldn't be allowed entry.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> What's her job in Shanghai's requirement for temp?




Teacher


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> They already extended your pass?


Yes. I was set to expire 6/1 so I called to see what I should do and they said it was already extended to September 1.


----------



## SaintsManiac

J-BOY said:


> Right, and she was able to go back in because her temperature went down. If someone truly has a fever, their temperature shouldn't just go down after 15 minutes spontaneously, so they still wouldn't be allowed entry.




You're correct, they should. Let's hope CMs have the proper training on the protocol and guests don't flip out on them.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> More effective than temperature checks and all the issues that come along with those is going to be the assumption that everyone is positive and measures taken because of that, like distancing, masks, sanitizing, washing, etc. So many asymptomatic cases makes it so.
> 
> The temperature checks will only really help with stopping people who are trying to get in when they know they are sick. I wouldn’t be mad if that stuck around forever in an unobtrusive way like in Shanghai to curb the flu spread in Disney.



The only way to contain it completely is welding people inside their homes for the next year. No essential businesses, nothing. It’s a virus, there’s going to be outbreaks no matter if the host is asymptomatic, they’re from Florida, or Alaska, doesn’t matter. Having anything open at all and people being in close contact or touching things in stores can cause a spread. Temperature checks help catch maybe a small percentage, but it’s better than nothing. There are tons of people that are sick and still go out. Andrew Cuomo’s brother for example


----------



## Sandiz08

We should probably pay more attention to what Universal is doing, that may give us more info than what Disney is willing to give us. 


Mit88 said:


> They already extended your pass?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Mit88

UOAP said:


> Yes. I was set to expire 6/1 so I called to see what I should do and they said it was already extended to September 1.



That’s interesting. But I’m done speculating over small indications. Weird they’d give a clear date on the extension rather than keep it rolling, but they could easily just restart the extension if they don’t open by the time your clock starts back up


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> We should probably pay more attention to what Universal is doing, that may give us more info than what Disney is willing to give us.



They opened City Walk with just 3 days notice to guests. Their TMs are being called back into the parks. And they’re giving big discounts to AP holders to go to City Walk and shop. They are far above the curve than Disney is currently, and its not even close


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> That’s interesting. But I’m done speculating over small indications. Weird they’d give a clear date on the extension rather than keep it rolling, but they could easily just restart the extension if they don’t open by the time your clock starts back up


I expect they will, but I doubt they just gave me 2 weeks for free, which is why I think they have no plans to reopen prior to 3 months since they closed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> The only way to contain it completely is welding people inside their homes for the next year. No essential businesses, nothing. It’s a virus, there’s going to be outbreaks no matter if the host is asymptomatic, they’re from Florida, or Alaska, doesn’t matter. Having anything open at all and people being in close contact or touching things in stores can cause a spread. Temperature checks help catch maybe a small percentage, but it’s better than nothing. There are tons of people that are sick and still go out. Andrew Cuomo’s brother for example



Yes, I’m not sure where you got the impression I thought Disney could stop spread rather than prevent. Measures being taken on the assumption everyone is positive are going to be more effective in preventing spread than temperature checks, but temperature checks stop the people who are sick and likely know it from getting in.

It all works together. If an asymptomatic guest is not caught by the fever scanner (and they wouldn’t be) there’s still safety nets in place. Maybe a little more flimsy than we’d like in a perfect world lol, but better than nothing.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis just said he's making an announcement tomorrow for the "following steps" and whatever is implemented will start Monday
> To see what time he speaks I just go to his twitter


Excited for this, but I'm also losing hope for my June 12 trip.  I need to get through to Delta - right now they're not giving me the option to schedule a call back which sucks.  I know normally they wouldn't, but has anyone been able to change the name on a ticket during all this?  I paid for both tickets with my CC (myself & my sister) but I'd like to "buy" her ticket or credit and just use it on something else months away.  Again, I know normally they'd say no way, but I'm going to try and see what I can do.  Otherwise I'll just bump our flights to like a year from now, I guess, to somewhere else relatively cheap haha.


----------



## Tandy

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> He said he will be speaking in Jacksonville tomorrow and will announce next steps. I’m hoping for phase 2 to start soon. From the way he answered a reporter’s question it sounded like he intends to announce when gyms can reopen tomorrow.


Dont say you hope that .. it seems to be frowned upon here


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes, I’m not sure where you got the impression I thought Disney could stop spread rather than prevent. Measures being taken on the assumption everyone is positive are going to be more effective in preventing spread than temperature checks, but temperature checks stop the people who are sick and likely know it from getting in.
> 
> It all works together. If an asymptomatic guest is not caught by the fever scanner (and they wouldn’t be) there’s still safety nets in place. Maybe a little more flimsy than we’d like in a perfect world lol, but better than nothing.



I was speaking in general, not specifically towards you. But I did quote your post, so it’s easily assumed that I was speaking on behalf of your post, I apologize


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mit88 said:


> They opened City Walk with just 3 days notice to guests. Their TMs are being called back into the parks. And they’re giving big discounts to AP holders to go to City Walk and shop. They are far above the curve than Disney is currently, and its not even close


I'm considering getting my Disney AP refund and (depending on how USO looks when they open) switching to a Universal pass for the year.  I've been wanting to get one for a while but I didn't want to have both in the same year.  But maybe it'd be fun to ride Hagrid's & the Hulk for a year while the rest of the parks ease back into opening up.


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> Teacher


No, what temp do they consider she can't enter?


----------



## Mit88

UOAP said:


> I expect they will, but I doubt they just gave me 2 weeks for free, which is why I think they have no plans to reopen prior to 3 months since they closed.



agreed. They could always retract the 2 weeks if they wanted to, but they’re definitely not giving out free weeks. Just strange they’d make that decision to mark it at 3 months rather than keep it rolling until they know for sure. The 3 month mark is still a month away. We don’t know what things will look like by then


----------



## Sandiz08

Mit88 said:


> They opened City Walk with just 3 days notice to guests. Their TMs are being called back into the parks. And they’re giving big discounts to AP holders to go to City Walk and shop. They are far above the curve than Disney is currently, and its not even close


You're right. Nobody knew this was coming, but they sure are handling it a whole lot better. I love Disney, but transparency is key, especially in a time like this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I was speaking in general, not specifically towards you. But I did quote your post, so it’s easily assumed that I was speaking on behalf of your post, I apologize



No need to apologize .

Yeah if they can fever test like Shanghai and have a plan in place when someone measures high (because you know people will argue) I think they’re probably the least annoying change we get.


----------



## DisFitz

I almost wonder if part of Disney's reluctance to say anything now is a result of how badly they misjudged the original re-opening date?  They would not have offered free dining if they didn't think that folks would be able to use it June 1. . . 

Oh to be a fly on the wall of the Disney corporate offices right now!  They are probably having the great mask debate themselves!


----------



## Tandy

DisFitz said:


> I almost wonder if part of Disney's reluctance to say anything now is a result of how badly they misjudged the original re-opening date?  They would not have offered free dining if they didn't think that folks would be able to use it June 1. . .
> 
> Oh to be a fly on the wall of the Disney corporate offices right now!  They are probably having the great mask debate themselves!


I like to think they are all standing around saying "Bob - check the Disboards to see what they say - If they are cool with it we are cool with it"


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> No, what temp do they consider she can't enter?




Sorry I had to put my glasses on.  I am not sure and it was a Insta story, so it's gone now.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm considering getting my Disney AP refund and (depending on how USO looks when they open) switching to a Universal pass for the year.  I've been wanting to get one for a while but I didn't want to have both in the same year.  But maybe it'd be fun to ride Hagrid's & the Hulk for a year while the rest of the parks ease back into opening up.


I am so tired of the “will they open” or “won’t they open” back and forth with Disney that I just made Universal reservations for the same time frame as our early July trip. Even though they should probably open at the same time, they seem more ahead of Disney and a Uni trip won’t stress me out so much with all the planning.


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> You're right. Nobody knew this was coming, but they sure are handling it a whole lot better. I love Disney, but transparency is key, especially in a time like this.



As I said earlier, it’s the previously cancelled reservations that just got cancelled again for either the 2nd or 3rd time after Disney gave them incentives to rebook for June that I feel bad for. Getting the email for the first time doesn’t sting very much, but having to hear that your 2nd or 3rd reservation is cancelled from an email, and not straight from the mouth of the mouse is kind of a slap in the face. Equivalent to breaking up with a long term relationship over a text


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mzpalmtree said:


> I am so tired of the “will they open” or “won’t they open” back and forth with Disney that I just made Universal reservations for the same time frame as our early July trip. Even though they should probably open at the same time, they seem more ahead of Disney and a Uni trip won’t stress me out so much with all the planning.



Universal definitely seems like an easier trip to take with so much unknown without all that planning involved.


----------



## Mit88

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm considering getting my Disney AP refund and (depending on how USO looks when they open) switching to a Universal pass for the year.  I've been wanting to get one for a while but I didn't want to have both in the same year.  But maybe it'd be fun to ride Hagrid's & the Hulk for a year while the rest of the parks ease back into opening up.



You’re not the first person I’ve heard say that. Universal being more proactive could very well benefit them greatly because Disney doesn’t seem to know what the heck they’re doing right now


----------



## Eric Smith

Sandiz08 said:


> You're right. Nobody knew this was coming, but they sure are handling it a whole lot better. I love Disney, but transparency is key, especially in a time like this.


How has Universal been more transparent than Disney?  They've both done similar things.


----------



## SarahC97

Mzpalmtree said:


> I am so tired of the “will they open” or “won’t they open” back and forth with Disney that I just made Universal reservations for the same time frame as our early July trip. Even though they should probably open at the same time, they seem more ahead of Disney and a Uni trip won’t stress me out so much with all the planning.


I'm with you. I've been pricing out UO trips the last couple of days myself. I'm willing to go there if Disney can't get it together.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> How has Universal been more transparent than Disney?  They've both done similar things.



Just from the behind the scenes moves they’ve been doing. It’s not something that’s blatantly obvious. They’re not out there making press releases about plans. But people that scour the theme park boards see that they’re working harder at making decisions than Disney, right now


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> How has Universal been more transparent than Disney?  They've both done similar things.


They've sent out information regarding incentives for APs to visit Citiwalk...that's something Disney hasn't


----------



## Sandiz08

Eric Smith said:


> How has Universal been more transparent than Disney?  They've both done similar things.


At this point I feel that I have heard more from Universal than Disney and I don't even have a Universal reservation. Go to their website and they have a lot of info. Its not even about the parks opening at this point, its about how things are being handled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> They've sent out information regarding incentives for APs to visit Citiwalk...that's something Disney hasn't



I can’t remember so I could be off, but aren’t Disney’s normal AP discounts similar to the  new UO incentives? Or within 5% at least?


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Universal definitely seems like an easier trip to take with so much unknown without all that planning involved.


I don't know that all that much planning will need to be done for a Disney trip with the limited crowd levels and other restrictions that will be in place.  The planning revolves around ADRs and Fast Passes mainly.  Table service will likely be operating in a limited fashion initially and I don't think wait times inside the park will be high enough to make fast passes necessary.  

I think anyone who is keeping reservations in the June/July timeframe should understand that they won't be getting the normal full Disney experience and they will have to be ok with that.   If they aren't they should probably cancel and re-book sometime in the late fall or winter at the earliest.  

Personally, if I was going in the near term, I would probably try to just wing it.  See what dining we can get short term and just ride things standby.  We go often enough that missing a couple of the rides that may have ridiculously long lines wouldn't be a deal breaker for us.   That's my outlook though and everyone else probably has a slightly different one.


----------



## jknezek

Mit88 said:


> Just from the behind the scenes moves they’ve been doing. It’s not something that’s blatantly obvious. They’re not out there making press releases about plans. But people that scour the theme park boards see that they’re working harder at making decisions than Disney, right now



I think this is incredibly subjective. Universal really hasn't done or said anything much different from Disney. I think people that are mad at Disney think Universal is doing "better" simply because they are mad at Disney. Universal Orlando is closed to 5/31. Disney is closed indefinitely. Universal is only "ahead" of Disney if you suspect they will open 6/1. If they don't, then they have led their guests on even longer than Disney, who has been pretty upfront about saying, at least for the last 4-6 weeks, they simply don't know when they will open. 

What is worse? Someone saying, "we don't know" honestly, or someone saying 6/1 right up until they don't open 6/1? I know Disney fans got all excited yesterday for 6/1, but that is their fault, not Disney's. Disney is closed indefinitely right now. People on these boards are exceptionally emotionally invested, and so they are lunging and grabbing for any scrap that they can find. So they are extra frustrated when it doesn't go their way.

The people that are exceptionally emotionally invested in Universal are probably going to feel the same way 6/1... Wonder if they will look at Disney and say "man I wish Universal had been more honest, I'm switching to a Disney trip."


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Just from the behind the scenes moves they’ve been doing. It’s not something that’s blatantly obvious. They’re not out there making press releases about plans. But people that scour the theme park boards see that they’re working harder at making decisions than Disney, right now


Are they really?  They're opening CityWalk a bit earlier than Disney Springs, but that's all I've seen so far.  Disney is a much larger operation and very well could take longer to open up.   I think Disney is doing things and we just aren't hearing about them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jknezek said:


> I think this is incredibly subjective. Universal really hasn't done or said anything much different from Disney. I think people that are mad at Disney think Universal is doing "better" simply because they are mad at Disney. Universal Orlando is closed to 5/31. Disney is closed indefinitely. Universal is only "ahead" of Disney if you suspect they will open 6/1. If they don't, then they have led their guests on even longer than Disney, who has been pretty upfront about saying, at least for the last 4-6 weeks, they simply don't know when they will open.
> 
> What is worse? Someone saying, "we don't know" honestly, or someone saying 6/1 right up until they don't open 6/1? I know Disney fans got all excited yesterday for 6/1, but that is their fault, not Disney's. Disney is closed indefinitely right now. People on these boards are exceptionally emotionally invested, and so they are lunging and grabbing for any scrap that they can find. So they are extra frustrated when it doesn't go their way.
> 
> The people that are exceptionally emotionally invested in Universal are probably going to feel the same way 6/1... Wonder if they will look at Disney and say "man I wish Universal had been more honest, I'm switching to a Disney trip."



I think Disney’s indefinite closure was much better and more cautious than Universal’s closed until May 31st business. Unfortunately taking reservations start the 1st and with a recovery offer to boot caused people to believe Disney said the same thing (May 31st), but the distinction should have been important.

Its Universal that recently changed the wording of their closure, not Disney.


----------



## Mit88

jknezek said:


> I think this is incredibly subjective. Universal really hasn't done or said anything much different from Disney. I think people that are mad at Disney think Universal is doing "better" simply because they are mad at Disney. Universal Orlando is closed to 5/31. Disney is closed indefinitely. Universal is only "ahead" of Disney if you suspect they will open 6/1. If they don't, then they have led their guests on even longer than Disney, who has been pretty upfront about saying, at least for the last 4-6 weeks, they simply don't know when they will open.
> 
> What is worse? Someone saying, "we don't know" honestly, or someone saying 6/1 right up until they don't open 6/1? I know Disney fans got all excited yesterday for 6/1, but that is their fault, not Disney's. Disney is closed indefinitely right now. People on these boards are exceptionally emotionally invested, and so they are lunging and grabbing for any scrap that they can find. So they are extra frustrated when it doesn't go their way.
> 
> The people that are exceptionally emotionally invested in Universal are probably going to feel the same way 6/1... Wonder if they will look at Disney and say "man I wish Universal had been more honest, I'm switching to a Disney trip."



I don’t disagree, they’re both doing the best they can in a very frustrating and terrible situation for all. And maybe it’s a little because we don’t hear about Universal ghost cancelling reservations when they absolutely might be. But they also didn’t incentivized cancelled guests to book a new trip at a time that wasn’t guaranteed to be opened. Disney could easily make things right for those people in the end, but right now, for those cancelled on multiple times without a word from Disney, I don’t blame them for being frustrated.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> As I said earlier, it’s the previously cancelled reservations that just got cancelled again for either the 2nd or 3rd time after Disney gave them incentives to rebook for June that I feel bad for. Getting the email for the first time doesn’t sting very much, but having to hear that your 2nd or 3rd reservation is cancelled from an email, and not straight from the mouth of the mouse is kind of a slap in the face. Equivalent to breaking up with a long term relationship over a text



Do you think they really have the resources to call everyone? It’s not doable.

What I do wonder is if they’re canceling folks that they think will spend the least per guest, or are the cancellations random to reduce attendance in the parks.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t remember so I could be off, but aren’t Disney’s normal AP discounts similar to the  new UO incentives? Or within 5% at least?


Their tier system is completely different, and though they are a big duo in Orlando, Universal and Disney are very different with different offerings.  For instance, their top tier pass at Universal is half the price of the top tier pass at Disney.  Universal's lowest tier pass is under the price of Disney's lowest tier for similar (but not the same!) benefits.  The point is, Universal is definitely appearing to be more outgoing and offering more communication than Disney is.


----------



## yulilin3

Mzpalmtree said:


> I am so tired of the “will they open” or “won’t they open” back and forth with Disney that I just made Universal reservations for the same time frame as our early July trip. Even though they should probably open at the same time, they seem more ahead of Disney and a Uni trip won’t stress me out so much with all the planning.


Universal right now  In all seriousness, a Universal vacation is amazing, hopefully Frog Choir and Ragtime Galls will be entertaining by then


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> agreed. They could always retract the 2 weeks if they wanted to, but they’re definitely not giving out free weeks. Just strange they’d make that decision to mark it at 3 months rather than keep it rolling until they know for sure. The 3 month mark is still a month away. We don’t know what things will look like by then


I've been a UO passholder a while and they wouldn't take away what they already gave. That's just not their style. It'd be more likely they would give us the 2 weeks free. They are always adding perks at the last minute, increasing discounts, taking away blackout dates, etc.


----------



## leahgoogle

AmberMV said:


> No, what temp do they consider she can't enter?



I read that Shanghai Disney is screening for temps of 99.3 or above! My daughter runs that on a normal day. Our schools don't consider it a fever until 100.3 for that reason. Some people just naturally run higher.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Their tier system is completely different, and though they are a big duo in Orlando, Universal and Disney are very different with different offerings.  For instance, their top tier pass at Universal is half the price of the top tier pass at Disney.  Universal's lowest tier pass is under the price of Disney's lowest tier for similar (but not the same!) benefits.  The point is, Universal is definitely appearing to be more outgoing and offering more communication than Disney is.


Also didn't Universal recall their TMs for a June 1 opening?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> They opened City Walk with just 3 days notice to guests. Their TMs are being called back into the parks. And they’re giving big discounts to AP holders to go to City Walk and shop. They are far above the curve than Disney is currently, and its not even close


They have been that way for awhile now. I have heard their customer service has been better as well as how they treat their Team Members.


----------



## AmberMV

D


UOAP said:


> I've been a UO passholder a while and they wouldn't take away what they already gave. That's just not their style. It'd be more likely they would give us the 2 weeks free. They are always adding perks at the last minute, increasing discounts, taking away blackout dates, etc.


Disney phone CMs have repeatedly told me that Disney WILL NOT be opening blockout dates for APs...regardless of when Disney reopens.


----------



## Tjddis

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney is also scrutinized much more closely in the media for just about everything. Their brand identity sets the bar high, so people have very high expectations. I don’t think they’ll be racing to open if Universal ends up opening earlier than Disney planned to.
> 
> If Universal opens too early, it won’t have the same effect as if Disney does. Disney is held to a different standard.


Disney holds themselves to a higher standard so shouldn’t we?  You don’t get to be a strong brand (and charge high prices) without raising expectations.  To whom much is given much is expected.  And is it really asking too much to look for better communication?  If these June cancellations are for real than they have a plan. I don’t blame them for trying to be flexible with their plan in this uncertain time. And they don’t need to tell me chapter and verse of every possible scenario.  But is it really asking too much for a press release of a video saying “we wanted to open 6/1, we were trying to open 6/1 but we can’t due to circumstances beyond our control”.  Instead people get blindsided with cancellation emails and we have to watch an unaffiliated message board to learn of I?  Lastly I get the rolling cancellations for May.  But they are the ones that put 6/1 as a date with expectations. It’s not their fault it doesn’t work.  But they should take ownership of the fact they put it out there and get in front of the shortfall


----------



## RamblingMad

leahgoogle said:


> I read that Shanghai Disney is screening for temps of 99.3 or above! My daughter runs that on a normal day. Our schools don't consider it a fever until 100.3 for that reason. Some people just naturally run higher.



You have to hold everyone to the same standard to move people quickly through check points.

And how does that conversation go?  My daughter runs hot. How does the employee know that you’re not lying to get your kid into the park?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mit88 said:


> You’re not the first person I’ve heard say that. Universal being more proactive could very well benefit them greatly because Disney doesn’t seem to know what the heck they’re doing right now


And USO’s pass is a lot cheaper, which is really attractive right now. If Disney limits things like shows & fireworks it’ll definitely lose some value for me. At Universal, I just want to ride roller coasters.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> Disney holds themselves to a higher standard so shouldn’t we?  You don’t get to be a strong brand (and charge high prices) without raising expectations.  To whom much is given much is expected.  And is it really asking too much to look for better communication?  If these June cancellations are for real than they have a plan. I don’t blame them for trying to be flexible with their plan in this uncertain time. And they don’t need to tell me chapter and verse of every possible scenario.  But is it really asking too much for a press release of a video saying “we wanted to open 6/1, we were trying to open 6/1 but we can’t due to circumstances beyond our control”.  Instead people get blindsided with cancellation emails and we have to watch an unaffiliated message board to learn of I?  Lastly I get the rolling cancellations for May.  But they are the ones that put 6/1 as a date with expectations. It’s not their fault it doesn’t work.  But they should take ownership of the fact they put it out there and get in front of the shortfall


I seriously doubt anyone was blindsided by the cancellation emails.  Unless one was living under a rock, they know what the situation is.   Disney hasn't announced an opening date because they probably don't know the exact date.  I would guess that we'll see an announcement about a week before the parks actually open so that they can be sure that they will be able to open.


----------



## jknezek

Mit88 said:


> I don’t disagree, they’re both doing the best they can in a very frustrating and terrible situation for all. And maybe it’s a little because we don’t hear about Universal ghost cancelling reservations when they absolutely might be.* But they also didn’t incentivized cancelled guests to book a new trip at a time that wasn’t guaranteed to be opened.* Disney could easily make things right for those people in the end, but right now, for those cancelled on multiple times without a word from Disney, I don’t blame them for being frustrated.



Nothing in this epidemic has been guaranteed. People made assumptions based on incomplete or simply bad data. However, had Disney's gamble paid off, Universal people would have been... upset... that Disney offered an incentive and Universal didn't. 

I actually think Disney did make a misstep, but that misstep is not letting people who rebooked on free dining continue that rebooking in a similar window (Spring through late Summer) 2021. I do believe that has been Disney's biggest misstep. 

Universal's big misstep was putting 6/1 as an opening and then having to go back on it. Disney has never said when they will reopen. Regardless of what people want to believe to justify their decisions. Universal literally told people when they would open, and it's very unlikely they will make that happen.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> Do you think they really have the resources to call everyone? It’s not doable.
> 
> What I do wonder is if they’re canceling folks that they think will spend the least per guest, or are the cancellations random to reduce attendance in the parks.



No one is expecting personal calls, nor did I say that. But something more than rolling ghost cancellations and now taking away incentives they gave to people to rebook would be nice.


----------



## UOAP

AmberMV said:


> Their tier system is completely different, and though they are a big duo in Orlando, Universal and Disney are very different with different offerings.  For instance, their top tier pass at Universal is half the price of the top tier pass at Disney.  Universal's lowest tier pass is under the price of Disney's lowest tier for similar (but not the same!) benefits.  The point is, Universal is definitely appearing to be more outgoing and offering more communication than Disney is.


Yes. Universal is still more of a local's park. They have the flexibility to be able to operate last minute more.


----------



## yulilin3

jknezek said:


> Nothing in this epidemic has been guaranteed. People made assumptions based on incomplete or simply bad data. However, had Disney's gamble paid off, Universal people would have been... upset... that Disney offered an incentive and Universal didn't.
> 
> I actually think Disney did make a misstep, but that misstep is not letting people who rebooked on free dining continue that rebooking in a similar window (Spring through late Summer) 2021. I do believe that has been Disney's biggest misstep.
> 
> Universal's big misstep was putting 6/1 as an opening and then having to go back on it. Disney has never said when they will reopen. Regardless of what people want to believe to justify their decisions. Universal literally told people when they would open, and it's very unlikely they will make that happen.


Universal never said they were reopening June 1.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Eric Smith said:


> I seriously doubt anyone was blindsided by the cancellation emails.  Unless one was living under a rock, they know what the situation is.   Disney hasn't announced an opening date because they probably don't know the exact date.  I would guess that we'll see an announcement about a week before the parks actually open so that they can be sure that they will be able to open.


Disney has consistently stated they are closed indefinitely, don't know when they'll open, and just because they are taking July reservations doesn't mean they'll open in July.  There's a lot of uncertainty about when they can open, and I don't know that there's much more they can say/do.  If they commit to a July 1 opening (for example), and there's a spike in cases or some other issue and they can't open, then people will be mad all over again.  Disney pretty much can't win, other than saying they are closed indefinitely and that's what they've done.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is it bad to say people aren’t as annoyed with  Universal because nobody here cares quite as much?  We’re the DISboards with a small Universal section that some people don’t even know exists, not the reverse.


----------



## Mit88

jknezek said:


> Nothing in this epidemic has been guaranteed. People made assumptions based on incomplete or simply bad data. However, had Disney's gamble paid off, Universal people would have been... upset... that Disney offered an incentive and Universal didn't.
> 
> I actually think Disney did make a misstep, but that misstep is not letting people who rebooked on free dining continue that rebooking in a similar window (Spring through late Summer) 2021. I do believe that has been Disney's biggest misstep.
> 
> Universal's big misstep was putting 6/1 as an opening and then having to go back on it. Disney has never said when they will reopen. Regardless of what people want to believe to justify their decisions. Universal literally told people when they would open, and it's very unlikely they will make that happen.



When did they say they were opening June 1st? They said they were closed through May 31st. That’s not saying they were opening June 1st. That’s like when they both first closed they initially said they were closed through March 31st. That never meant they were opening April 1st


----------



## RamblingMad

UOAP said:


> Yes. Universal is still more of a local's park. They have the flexibility to be able to operate last minute more.



Universal has always been a superior experience for me in FL. I now do Disney exclusively in CA. That might change based on what happens at EPCOT.


----------



## jknezek

yulilin3 said:


> Universal never said they were reopening June 1.


They said they were closed until 5/31. If you aren't closed 6/1, you are open. Disney said they were closed indefinitely. That means they are closed until they are open. It's a very, very important use of language. 

If I was booking a restaurant that was closed until 5/31, I'd book it for 6/1. If I was booking a restaurant that was closed indefinitely, I would book somewhere else.


----------



## Hummingbird

jknezek said:


> Nothing in this epidemic has been guaranteed. People made assumptions based on incomplete or simply bad data. However, had Disney's gamble paid off, Universal people would have been... upset... that Disney offered an incentive and Universal didn't.
> 
> I actually think Disney did make a misstep, but that misstep is not letting people who rebooked on free dining continue that rebooking in a similar window (Spring through late Summer) 2021. I do believe that has been Disney's biggest misstep.
> 
> *Universal's big misstep was putting 6/1 as an opening and then having to go back on it. Disney has never said when they will reopen. Regardless of what people want to believe to justify their decisions. Universal literally told people when they would open, and it's very unlikely they will make that happen.*



They never actually said they would open June1. 

from the website...* "Our theme parks and hotels are closed through at least May 31st. "*


----------



## UOAP

jknezek said:


> I think this is incredibly subjective. Universal really hasn't done or said anything much different from Disney. I think people that are mad at Disney think Universal is doing "better" simply because they are mad at Disney. Universal Orlando is closed to 5/31. Disney is closed indefinitely. Universal is only "ahead" of Disney if you suspect they will open 6/1. If they don't, then they have led their guests on even longer than Disney, who has been pretty upfront about saying, at least for the last 4-6 weeks, they simply don't know when they will open.
> 
> What is worse? Someone saying, "we don't know" honestly, or someone saying 6/1 right up until they don't open 6/1? I know Disney fans got all excited yesterday for 6/1, but that is their fault, not Disney's. Disney is closed indefinitely right now. People on these boards are exceptionally emotionally invested, and so they are lunging and grabbing for any scrap that they can find. So they are extra frustrated when it doesn't go their way.
> 
> The people that are exceptionally emotionally invested in Universal are probably going to feel the same way 6/1... Wonder if they will look at Disney and say "man I wish Universal had been more honest, I'm switching to a Disney trip."


I'm pretty invested in Universal, but I do not think they will be open 6/1, and their website says "at least through May 31" which leaves it completely open if they want. It's just easier to be last minute with Universal because you don't need to plan the trip. You just go. If I had Disney reservations for June 1 I would not switch to Universal assuming they will be open. Unless you just want to hang at CityWalk.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

RamblingMad said:


> Universal has always been a superior experience for me in FL. I now do Disney exclusively in CA. That might change based on what happens at EPCOT.


I find the two parks difficult to compare in some respects, but we REALLY enjoyed Universal and Harry Potter on our last trip.  Disney probably wins on the little things and table service meals, but Universal has better rides (in my opinion).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Disney has consistently stated they are closed indefinitely, don't know when they'll open, and just because they are taking July reservations doesn't mean they'll open in July.  There's a lot of uncertainty about when they can open, and I don't know that there's much more they can say/do.  If they commit to a July 1 opening (for example), and there's a spike in cases or some other issue and they can't open, then people will be mad all over again.  Disney pretty much can't win, other than saying they are closed indefinitely and that's what they've done.



Yes. People will read into what they will.

Disney has said closed indefinitely. No matter how promising signs look for opening, it’s still not their fault if people read into them.


----------



## Mit88

jknezek said:


> They said they were closed until 5/31. If you aren't closed 6/1, you are open. Disney said they were closed indefinitely. That means they are closed until they are open. It's a very, very important use of language.
> 
> If I was booking a restaurant that was closed until 5/31, I'd book it for 6/1. If I was booking a restaurant that was closed indefinitely, I would book somewhere else.



And Disney said the day after they closed they were closed until March 31st. Did they open on April 1st?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> And Disney said the say after they closed they were closed until March 31st. Did they open on April 1st?



People thought they were going to, simply because they didn’t say they weren’t. We had people in late March thinking they were still going in 2 weeks or less. People were angry about the short notice Disney gave when the closure became indefinite.

There was conversation back then about how they should give a date like Universal not indefinite, but I think they did the right thing. Today would be even worse for some people had they said closed through May 31st.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

DGsAtBLT said:


> People thought they were going to, simply because they didn’t say they weren’t. We had people in late March thinking they were still going in 2 weeks or less. People were angry about the short notice Disney gave when the closure became indefinite.
> 
> There was conversation back then about how they should give a date like Universal not indefinite, but I think they did the right thing. Today would be even worse for some people had they said closed through May 31st.


I imagine Universal is going to revise their statement to closed through X date soon (something past June 1).  We already canceled our July trip.  Not going to try and plan another trip this year, but will shoot for either spring break, summer or maybe early November (for the RunDisney event) in 2021.


----------



## jknezek

Mit88 said:


> And Disney said the day after they closed they were closed until March 31st. Did they open on April 1st?


No. Definitely a problem. But it's one thing to do it early on, it's another after months of trying to figure out what to do. Hey, if Universal opens 6/1, more power to them. If they don't this comparison of who did what better doesn't look so good. As it stands, Disney is more timely with their actions than Universal. If you have Disney reservations for early June, you are being told they are still closed. If you have them for Universal you are not as far as I can figure out.

What is the most important thing right now to customers? Knowing whether they can go or not. I'd say Disney is doing better. Not by much, and if Universal opens then I'll be wrong.

But this whole Universal is doing better is just a matter of optics and who you are madder at. I suspect people who had Disney vacations cancelled and have been on this board think Disney did a bad job. I suspect if you could find a Universal board this active, you'd find plenty of people who are going to be pretty irritated with them as well...


----------



## Tandy

DGsAtBLT said:


> People thought they were going to, simply because they didn’t say they weren’t. We had people in late March thinking they were still going in 2 weeks or less. People were angry about the short notice Disney gave when the closure became indefinite.
> 
> There was conversation back then about how they should give a date like Universal not indefinite, but I think they did the right thing. Today would be even worse for some people had they said closed through May 31st.


Correct - they said they were closed until the 31st.. People assumed that meant the first was open again.


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I imagine Universal is going to revise their statement to closed through X date soon (something past June 1).  We already canceled our July trip.  Not going to try and plan another trip this year, but will shoot for either spring break, summer or maybe early November (for the RunDisney event) in 2021.


The $79 a night room in a brand new hotel is really tempting right now for June 1st. If I had the money I would book it


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> The $79 a night room in a brand new hotel is really tempting right now for June 1st. If I had the money I would book it


That's a crazy good price.


----------



## Jrb1979

Since they don't know when they will reopen they should stop taking any NEW reservations til they know for sure when they are opening.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it bad to say people aren’t as annoyed with  Universal because nobody here cares quite as much?  We’re the DISboards with a small Universal section that some people don’t even know exists, not the reverse.


I was thinking the same thing but I couldn't figure out a nice way to say it.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it bad to say people aren’t as annoyed with  Universal because nobody here cares quite as much?  We’re the DISboards with a small Universal section that some people don’t even know exists, not the reverse.


I love Disney and will continue to in the future when (hopefully even if it’s a while from now) things can start to normalize a bit. But being a type A person who makes spreadsheets and plans out our trip so far out— all this uncertainty is killing me. We do go a fair amount but this time we will have my son and his girlfriend with us and they don’t go a lot and I don’t know when they will be able to go with us again. We have military tickets and Disney is not being great about those—like a lot of things they have no official word about what they will do about them and keep passing us off to SOG where we bought them from. We may be able to get them turned over for new tickets but then again maybe not...so we may be out some money we can’t get back...that along with all the curve balls to my admittedly obsessive planning has made the simplicity of a Universal trip appealing. It’s not that I care less. It’s just that I can’t keep putting so much into the planning for the disappointment. If a Universal trip gets cancelled I put far less effort into it so it’s less of a loss. That’s my take anyway. I am not cancelling my Disney trip until I have to. I would rather go there but I’m also not putting any more effort into it. Sorry for the long post, lol.


----------



## leahgoogle

RamblingMad said:


> You have to hold everyone to the same standard to move people quickly through check points.
> 
> And how does that conversation go?  My daughter runs hot. How does the employee know that you’re not lying to get your kid into the park?



I was in no way trying to say that my daughter should be admitted if this is the rule. Just mentioning it in case there are other people in the same situation. If WDW went by this temp point, I (and maybe others) would have to reconsider a trip because of our personal situation. Geez.......


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> Universal has always been a superior experience for me in FL. I now do Disney exclusively in CA. That might change based on what happens at EPCOT.


I'm curious why you felt Universal was a superior experience in Florida.  I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm genuinely curious.

We've found Universal to be a 1-2 day experience at best.  Their dining options aren't fantastic and some areas of their parks seem to be very poorly done.  Most of their IP also doesn't appeal to us (minus Simpsons and Harry Potter).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> Since they don't know when they will reopen they should stop taking any NEW reservations til they know for sure when they are opening.



Our closed libraries won’t even let me put books on hold (online of course) until they reopen lol.

I get the continued reservations though. Not from a cynical deposit hoarding POV, but because they probably want to be ready to go when they can finally open, and let people continue booking planning and thinking about Disney trips. Besides, whatever date they let them begin (if they didn’t just cut them off entirely) would become the new “opening” date no matter what they say.


----------



## jknezek

Jrb1979 said:


> Since they don't know when they will reopen they should stop taking any NEW reservations til they know for sure when they are opening.


I disagree. If people want to speculate on when they can go, let them. That way you have an idea of demand and you can space out reservations. It's very valuable data and probably why they said any capacity they open at they can fill. Disney is doing it with a very minimal reservation fee and a very liberal cancel at any time and we'll give you your money back policy. Honestly, it's up to people not to go crazy when indefinitely actually means indefinitely.


----------



## Violetspider

Since we're kind of on Universal, off topic or not, is that a decent trip for a solo traveler? Meaning a multiple day on-site stay?


----------



## RufusCat

Mit88 said:


> You’re not the first person I’ve heard say that. Universal being more proactive could very well benefit them greatly because Disney doesn’t seem to know what the heck they’re doing right now


Proactive or reckless?


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> I seriously doubt anyone was blindsided by the cancellation emails.  Unless one was living under a rock, they know what the situation is.   Disney hasn't announced an opening date because they probably don't know the exact date.  I would guess that we'll see an announcement about a week before the parks actually open so that they can be sure that they will be able to open.


I assure you there are people out there who may be fully aware of the situation but booked to post June 1 because Disney “said to.”  There are also people who think the shut down should be ended ASAP and all this caution is an over reaction. )I do not think that btw) Again Disney does not have to tell me when they are opening because of course they can’t know.  But they do know when they are not opening.  And they should be much more proactive and transparent with their paying customers to the extent that they can be.  There are people getting 2nd and 3rd rescheduled trips cancelled.   Those people are entitled to be frustrated and lack of any communication at all besides a cancellation email does not help.  Blindsided May have  been the wrong word choice on my part. But it is rather shortsighted from a customer service perspective


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it bad to say people aren’t as annoyed with  Universal because nobody here cares quite as much?  We’re the DISboards with a small Universal section that some people don’t even know exists, not the reverse.


it's not bad to say at all. Disney has set themselves up as THE destination, Universal has always been like the forgotten stepchild. People (in general) have heard things like "Universal is only for adults" or "Universal is not magical and friendly" or "there's nothing else but rides with screens" and have never given it a chance, and I understand why, you're spending big bucks you want to go with a guaranteed magical time.
But
Universal continues to improve in leaps and bounds, not only with the HP areas but they offer Christmas parades and activities included with your park ticket, they offer Mardi Gras parade for 2.5 months out of the year, along with big name concerts included in your ticket. They have the best Halloween experience for season. They have a big paid NYE party at CityWalk...their resort guests get express pass for free, which works much better than a free fp
Obviously we all love Disney and we have valid reasons, Universal was just slowly creeping up there, you can see on the Universal board plenty of people that are now Universal converts after coming to Disney for many years
And I know I'mm off topic, sorry Ryan


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Tjddis said:


> Disney holds themselves to a higher standard so shouldn’t we?  You don’t get to be a strong brand (and charge high prices) without raising expectations.  To whom much is given much is expected.  And is it really asking too much to look for better communication?  If these June cancellations are for real than they have a plan. I don’t blame them for trying to be flexible with their plan in this uncertain time. And they don’t need to tell me chapter and verse of every possible scenario.  But is it really asking too much for a press release of a video saying “we wanted to open 6/1, we were trying to open 6/1 but we can’t due to circumstances beyond our control”.  Instead people get blindsided with cancellation emails and we have to watch an unaffiliated message board to learn of I?  Lastly I get the rolling cancellations for May.  But they are the ones that put 6/1 as a date with expectations. It’s not their fault it doesn’t work.  But they should take ownership of the fact they put it out there and get in front of the shortfall



Why am I quoted here? I was simply commenting on why I don’t think Disney will open just because Universal does. The media/public scrutiny is different between Universal and Disney. 

Wasn’t talking about anything else.


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> I'm curious why you felt Universal was a superior experience in Florida.  I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> We've found Universal to be a 1-2 day experience at best.  Their dining options aren't fantastic and some areas of their parks seem to be very poorly done.  Most of their IP also doesn't appeal to us (minus Simpsons and Harry Potter).


For me I find the rides a lot more thrilling. Theming doesn't do much for me  I don't pay to go to park cause how themed it is.  Rides and attractions do more for me. I did Universal last year for 5 days and got very good use of my time.  Love being able to ride things multiple times and not have to worry about fast passes.  The Mummy and the Hulk are two great coasters. In park the dining isn't the best but CityWalk has some really good restaurants. I love CowFish and NBC Sports.


----------



## DisFitz

Violetspider said:


> Since we're kind of on Universal, off topic or not, is that a decent trip for a solo traveler? Meaning a multiple day on-site stay?


We usually do two Universal Days for each of the parks.  If you wanted to do a water park day, you could stretch to three.  I love Universal because it's so easy to walk to the park if you're staying at the Hard Rock, the pools are awesome, and my kids love HP (and I love the HP section - the theming is superb - and don't even know HP!).  If you stay at one of the three Loewe's resorts, it's an automatic "fast pass", so to speak.   Universal is an easy trip, very little planning required, and my kids love it better than Disney!  I think part of the reason I won't be so stressed if my July UO trip is canceled is that I didn't spend _so much_ time planning it and I don't have to spend as much money to enjoy it!  I am super sad my June Disney trip was canceled because I have so much more emotionally invested in that


----------



## Mit88

RufusCat said:


> Proactive or reckless?



Not fair to call a business reckless for trying to run a business. They’d be doing nothing illegal if/when they open, they’d be given full permission, hence the guidelines that were given out a few weeks ago


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Violetspider said:


> Since we're kind of on Universal, off topic or not, is that a decent trip for a solo traveler? Meaning a multiple day on-site stay?


Yes, depending on what you want to do I guess.  But the resort rooms/pools/food were fine (though theming wasn't as good as Disney), and really did think the rides were awesome.  If you have any interest in Harry Potter, I think that's the best destination at any park we've visited.

And on edit, as others mentioned there's much less planning required, especially if you get the express pass. Much superior to Disney's Fastpass, though also comes with an added cost.


----------



## Tjddis

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why am I quoted here? I was simply commenting on why I don’t think Disney will open just because Universal does.
> 
> Wasn’t talking about anything else.


Because you mentioned that Disney is scrutinized more than other entities.  I think that Level of scrutiny is justified


----------



## RamblingMad

Eric Smith said:


> I'm curious why you felt Universal was a superior experience in Florida.  I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> We've found Universal to be a 1-2 day experience at best.  Their dining options aren't fantastic and some areas of their parks seem to be very poorly done.  Most of their IP also doesn't appeal to us (minus Simpsons and Harry Potter).



I’m not a planner. I can book a last minute trip there and ride most of the rides as many times as I like. I don’t have to look at my phone and try to get fast passes. My SO favorite ride is Gringotts. We rode 4x in a row one day before lunch. It was great. I can also do this all over an extended weekend, so I can use less vacation time. Finally, the on site hotels are significantly cheaper than at WDW for the equivalent experience. I can usually do one of these trips for less than $3k easily.

These are some of the reasons why I prefer DLR to WDW. There is less planning, less vacation time, and less money spent. It’s much easier to do rides more than once at DLR than at WDW.

We go for the attractions.

If I’m going to go on vacation for a week or more, I’ll go abroad or to Hawaii or to a National Park.

This is my touring style.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Tjddis said:


> Because you mentioned that Disney is scrutinized more than other entities.  I think that Level of scrutiny is justified



I am not saying it is unjustified. Disney has made it so. It still may affect their decision about when to reopen.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

RamblingMad said:


> I’m not a planner. I can book a last minute trip there and ride most of the rides as many times as I like. I don’t have to look at my phone and try to get fast passes. My SO favorite ride is Gringotts. We rode 4x in a row one day before lunch. It was great. I can also do this all over an extended weekend, so I can use less vacation time. Finally, the on site hotels are significantly cheaper than at WDW for the equivalent experience. I can usually do one of these trips for less than $3k easily.
> 
> These are some of the reasons why I prefer DLR to WDW. There is less planning, less vacation time, and less money spent. It’s much easier to do rides more than once at DLR than at WDW.
> 
> We go for the attractions.
> 
> If I’m going to go on vacation for a week or more, I’ll go abroad or to Hawaii or to a National Park.
> 
> This is my touring style.


And if you like thrill rides/coasters I don't think Disney has anything remotely comparable to The Incredible Hulk.


----------



## courtney1188

GeorgiaHoo said:


> And if you like thrill rides/coasters I don't think Disney has anything remotely comparable to The Incredible Hulk.



True. For my family that doesn't factor in much - Cedar Point is close enough to take a day trip there, so if our focus is on thrill rides we go there. When we head to Florida it's to get some magic =)


----------



## Eric Smith

courtney1188 said:


> True. For my family that doesn't factor in much - Cedar Point is close enough to take a day trip there, so if our focus is on thrill rides we go there. When we head to Florida it's to get some magic =)


I agree with this.  I wouldn't necessarily go to Universal for thrill rides.  It has more thrill rides than Disney, but it doesn't have many.  I'd go to Cedar Point or another park like that.  Even Sea World or Busch Gardens have better and more thrill rides.


----------



## Mit88

Disney and Universal to me are competition through fan bias only. They’re much different experiences and are both enjoyable for different reasons. I prefer Universals thrill ride options, but prefer Disney’s dark rides and innovative rides and animatronics. I prefer Disney Springs and the resorts more than Universals options. I prefer Universals Halloween activities more than Disney’s. But just because I prefer options on one side or the other doesn’t mean I hate the other’s options. I still think Disney’s thrill rides are great, the Halloween party is fun, and I think Universal has some great animatronics, and have beautiful resorts.


----------



## Tjddis

We can play that cute little semantic game all we want.  “They never said they were going to open June 1...”. I get it. I rebooked for and of August because I never thought June 1 was realistic. BUT if it really was so clear why did they find the newd in the past couple of weeks to specifically state just because you can book does not mean we are open.  And how many posters here are clinging to the 6/1 date with such hope?  Watching a CNN report on SDL the other day the reporter said their was “good news for US Disney fans-you can start making reservations July 1 so get ready for some WdW fun!”  Again not blaming them for not making the date.  But stop drinking the Disney Kool Aid.  They can and should be better with their communication.  That is all I am saying


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> Disney and Universal to me are competition through fan bias only. They’re much different experiences and are both enjoyable for different reasons. I prefer Universals thrill ride options, but prefer Disney’s dark rides and innovative rides and animatronics. I prefer Disney Springs and the resorts more than Universals options. I prefer Universals Halloween activities more than Disney’s. But just because I prefer options on one side or the other doesn’t mean I hate the other’s options. I still think Disney’s thrill rides are great, the Halloween party is fun, and I think Universal has some great animatronics, and have beautiful resorts.



And for a Disney experience, I go to DLR. It’s really personal preference. I don’t really want to be in theme parks for more than 4 days.

Of course, given COVID-19 it’s more likely that I do another Universal trip before a Disneyland trip. I’m really waiting for the next park to open.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

RamblingMad said:


> Do you think they really have the resources to call everyone? It’s not doable.
> 
> What I do wonder is if they’re canceling folks that they think will spend the least per guest, or are the cancellations random to reduce attendance in the parks.


I would think if the logic around spending were sound, then why cancel cash reservations? My reservation was for a moderate hotel, dining plan with all ADRs booked, memory maker, and multiple experiences like Savi's Workshop booked. Maybe that's not enough spending for Disney


----------



## RamblingMad

FlagrantFleur said:


> I would think if the logic around spending were sound, then why cancel cash reservations? My reservation was for a moderate hotel, dining plan with all ADRs booked, memory maker, and multiple experiences like Savi's Workshop booked. Maybe that's not enough spending for Disney




Maybe it’s random.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> And for a Disney experience, I go to DLR. It’s really personal preference. I don’t really want to be in theme parks for more than 4 days.
> 
> Of course, given COVID-19 it’s more likely that I do another Universal trip before a Disneyland trip. I’m really waiting for the next park to open.



I could do MK, EPCOT, and DHS multiple days during a trip. AK is a little bit tougher to do multiple days of because of its proximity to the resorts I usually stay at. It just seems far out of the way, even though it’s only a 10-15 minute drive. But I also don’t do park open to close anymore. I probably couldn’t do 4 full park days anymore. I usually do 3-4 hours in a park at one time, go back to the hotel, rest, eat, sit by the pool and go to another park at my leisure.

I’d go to DLR more often if it weren’t $400+ more than flying to Orlando in airfare per person. And it’s tough to get reservations at GC, and thats the only place I like to stay


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

RamblingMad said:


> And for a Disney experience, I go to DLR. It’s really personal preference. I don’t really want to be in theme parks for more than 4 days.
> 
> Of course, given COVID-19 it’s more likely that I do another Universal trip before a Disneyland trip. I’m really waiting for the next park to open.


I had a one day solo trip to Disneyland last year and had a really good time.  Disneyland seems better suited to a shorter trip.  But yeah, our longer trips have changed from Disney to Caribbean resorts over the last few years.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

My ADR for Morimoto Asia in DS on 6/5 was just cancelled. I'm not sure if Morimoto Asia is operated by Disney. If so, that seems to be an indication that they may not be planning on opening the Disney owned restaurants until after that at least...


----------



## Violetspider

RamblingMad said:


> And for a Disney experience, I go to DLR. It’s really personal preference. I don’t really want to be in theme parks for more than 4 days.
> 
> Of course, given COVID-19 it’s more likely that I do another Universal trip before a Disneyland trip. I’m really waiting for the next park to open.


I love DLR! It was my home park for 21 years, but I moved to Illinois in 2005 (long before anyone heard the word fast pass). Was back there for 9 days last December. So expensive to stay onsite if you want those morning magic hours at DCA, which I did. Wanting to ride GOTG:MB as much as I did necessitated that. I'd go to DLR in a heartbeat if my WDW res gets cancelled, only DLR isn't going to open up any time soon I suspect.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> I could do MK, EPCOT, and DHS multiple days during a trip. AK is a little bit tougher to do multiple days of because of its proximity to the resorts I usually stay at. It just seems far out of the way, even though it’s only a 10-15 minute drive. But I also don’t do park open to close anymore. I probably couldn’t do 4 full park days anymore. I usually do 3-4 hours in a park at one time, go back to the hotel, rest, eat, sit by the pool and go to another park at my leisure.
> 
> I’d go to DLR more often if it weren’t $400+ more than flying to Orlando in airfare per person. And it’s tough to get reservations at GC, and thats the only place I like to stay



I stay at the Hyatt and take a shuttle to the parks. I still find it cheaper than WDW. The Hyatt is less than $200 a night, and paying for max pass each day still doesn’t get me remotely close to on site WDW hotel prices that I would need for the better FP window.

It’s really my personal preference.

But this conversation is really getting off topic.


----------



## Sandiz08

FlagrantFleur said:


> My ADR for Morimoto Asia in DS on 6/5 was just cancelled. I'm not sure if Morimoto Asia is operated by Disney. If so, that seems to be an indication that they may not be planning on opening the Disney owned restaurants until after that at least...


I believe they are supposed to open this month, May 22. Maybe just doing mass cancellations on disney's behalf since they won't be able to honor it due to reduced capacity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

@yulilin3 I think you must be heading to Citywalk soon, stay safe and have fun!


----------



## dina444444

Sandiz08 said:


> I believe they are supposed to open this month, May 22. Maybe just doing mass cancellations on disney's behalf since they won't be able to honor it due to reduced capacity.


It appears that for now for Disney Springs you need to make a reservation through Open Table.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> The $79 a night room in a brand new hotel is really tempting right now for June 1st. If I had the money I would book it



 "Heroes Act" is coming !!  Book the hotel


----------



## Tandy

Sandiz08 said:


> I believe they are supposed to open this month, May 22. Maybe just doing mass cancellations on disney's behalf since they won't be able to honor it due to reduced capacity.


Yes maybe they just randomly cancelled half of them or so


----------



## koala1966

wareagle57 said:


> Is there a thread or article about this rumor of 6/1 and TMs being called back? Is there somewhere to discuss opening of other attractions in the area? I'm curious when things like Fun Spot, Sea World, ICON Park, Gatorland, ect will open.


 
ICON is part of a push for quicker reopening request:
https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...attractions-want-to-be-allowed-to-reopen-soon
I saw another article somewhere that some of their dining was opening but I don't have that link.

Gatorland update:
https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/a...ir-full-workforce-during-coronavirus-shutdown


----------



## UOAP

jknezek said:


> Nothing in this epidemic has been guaranteed. People made assumptions based on incomplete or simply bad data. However, had Disney's gamble paid off, Universal people would have been... upset... that Disney offered an incentive and Universal didn't.
> 
> I actually think Disney did make a misstep, but that misstep is not letting people who rebooked on free dining continue that rebooking in a similar window (Spring through late Summer) 2021. I do believe that has been Disney's biggest misstep.
> 
> Universal's big misstep was putting 6/1 as an opening and then having to go back on it. Disney has never said when they will reopen. Regardless of what people want to believe to justify their decisions. Universal literally told people when they would open, and it's very unlikely they will make that happen.


Universal dining plans aren't really utilized so I highly doubt Universal people would be upset about a dining package offering Disney had. It's just apples and oranges.  I feel very bad for people who were lured by Disney to make a June reservation and then had that perk taken away. Someone who made the free dining reservation for late Sept will get it, but someone who made it for June won't? Both followed the rules Disney laid out. I don't begrudge any Disney guest for being upset about it, because it stinks. 

Reminder: Universal is NOT saying they will open June 1 and they have been very clear about it. They repeatedly remind passholders that there is no known opening date.


----------



## UOAP

jknezek said:


> They said they were closed until 5/31. If you aren't closed 6/1, you are open. Disney said they were closed indefinitely. That means they are closed until they are open. It's a very, very important use of language.
> 
> If I was booking a restaurant that was closed until 5/31, I'd book it for 6/1. If I was booking a restaurant that was closed indefinitely, I would book somewhere else.


The words "at least" are key. They said "at least through May 31." Meaning no early openings, but who knows when they will actually open.


----------



## Tandy

UOAP said:


> The words "at least" are key. They said "at least through May 31." Meaning no early openings, but who knows when they will actually open.


Until the virus gives them it's official schedule it is a min. by min. thing.... they WILL NOT be caught off guard ready to open and have no reservations in place.


----------



## UOAP

Violetspider said:


> Since we're kind of on Universal, off topic or not, is that a decent trip for a solo traveler? Meaning a multiple day on-site stay?


I would say yes. You have a LOT of passholders and locals who go solo, so you wouldn't stand out or anything. Lots of solo meetups too, if that's something that interests you. Most rides have single rider lines. The hotels at Universal are excellent. Cabana Bay has the best theming of any theme park hotel IMO, although the beds at Portofino Bay are the best beds.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tandy said:


> Until the virus gives them it's official schedule it is a min. by min. thing.... they WILL NOT be caught off guard ready to open and have no reservations in place.



I think Disney really sucks for not trying harder to get that official virus schedule.


----------



## Krandor

UOAP said:


> The words "at least" are key. They said "at least through May 31." Meaning no early openings, but who knows when they will actually open.



Which is what some in this thread have asked disney to do (give a "this is the earlier we will be open date")


----------



## andyman8

Well, the parks hours through June 6 are no more. You have to think that they'd probably not open too far into June and instead wait until after July 4th weekend to reopen to avoid having to not deal with the heavy crowds. Wouldn't surprise me if we saw an opening in mid-July (after the Fourth) since things slow down considerably after that.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> I get the continued reservations though. Not from a cynical deposit hoarding POV, but *because they probably want to be ready to go when they can finally open,* and let people continue booking planning and thinking about Disney trips. Besides, whatever date they let them begin (if they didn’t just cut them off entirely) would become the new “opening” date no matter what they say.


Right. It's clear to me Disney really wants to reopen as soon as it is possible to do so. That means, they don't want to cancel people in the next XX number of week/months because then they may miss on bookings when they reopen. 

And can ya'll imagine what a disaster it would be if they cancelled all the way to XX date and then they reopen? People are complaining about the last-minute cancellations, but I think it would be much worse to get cancelled and then it turns out that they are able to open.


----------



## Violetspider

UOAP said:


> I would say yes. You have a LOT of passholders and locals who go solo, so you wouldn't stand out or anything. Lots of solo meetups too, if that's something that interests you. Most rides have single rider lines. The hotels at Universal are excellent. Cabana Bay has the best theming of any theme park hotel IMO, although the beds at Portofino Bay are the best beds.


Thank you for the info. I'm perfectly fine by myself at Disney. Just wasn't too sure about UO. I love HP, so I've been wanting to go. I was waiting for when I finally move to Florida, but I think that maybe too long of a wait as selling a home in Illinois is pipe dream right now.


----------



## TexasChick123

andyman8 said:


> Well, the parks hours through June 6 are no more. You have to think that they'd probably not open too far into June and instead wait until after July 4th weekend to reopen to avoid having to not deal with the heavy crowds. Wouldn't surprise me if we saw an opening in mid-July (after the Fourth) since things slow down considerably after that.



They can control crowds with limited hotels and park tickets for reduced capacity. The holiday won’t have anything to do with capacity other than hitting it sooner on a holiday weekend versus a random day.


----------



## Broncho52

Anyone know why November park times have not been released?  Has this happened before or do we think this is due to COVID?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

RamblingMad said:


> Do you think they really have the resources to call everyone? It’s not doable.
> 
> What I do wonder is if they’re canceling folks that they think will spend the least per guest, or are the cancellations random to reduce attendance in the parks.


Calling isn't necessarily what's being asked here. A simple email will do. And yes, that's do-able.


----------



## HuskieJohn

NBD but my Disney Springs reservations at Raglan Road for 6/23 are no longer on MDE.  I however have not received an email of cancellation.  I am thinking that MDE has the same issue as the FP+ did yesterday.


----------



## Tandy

vinotinto said:


> Right. It's clear to me Disney really wants to reopen as soon as it is possible to do so. That means, they don't want to cancel people in the next XX number of week/months because then they may miss on bookings when they reopen.
> 
> And can ya'll imagine what a disaster it would be if they cancelled all the way to XX date and then they reopen? People are complaining about the last-minute cancellations, but I think it would be much worse to get cancelled and then it turns out that they are able to open.


Disney is at this point a ski resort waiting on it to snow. Why would they cancel reservations a month out when it could snow next week


----------



## courtney1188

Tiki Birdland said:


> Calling isn't necessarily what's being asked here. A simple email will do. And yes, that's do-able.


What? They were responding to a post that literally said they were upset about finding out through email.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FlagrantFleur said:


> My ADR for Morimoto Asia in DS on 6/5 was just cancelled. I'm not sure if Morimoto Asia is operated by Disney. If so, that seems to be an indication that they may not be planning on opening the Disney owned restaurants until after that at least...


I suspect Disney blanket cancelled all ADRs made through them so anyone who still intends to go to DS during this time should contact the restaurant direct.


----------



## andyman8

TexasChick123 said:


> They can control crowds with limited hotels and park tickets for reduced capacity. The holiday won’t have anything to do with capacity other than hitting it sooner on a holiday weekend versus a random day.


But one would assume they have more resort rooms booked on property, requiring more capacity than, for example, a random weeknight in August. I don't think they're going to pick random reservations to cancel just so they can be open on the Fourth. Anyways, Fourth of July is generally the second busiest day of the year behind NYE; common sense says there's no way they'd open up and start testing these new protocols on a weekend which has some of the highest demand for the year. Yes, they could limit it, but they'd be putting just-implemented systems like park reservation systems under ridiculous pressure.

They also don't want people rushing the park when it first opens. If people see "Disney World reopening for Fourth of July" on the news, you could have a whole slew of people (some not even aware that a reservation would be required) showing up, given that many Americans will get a long weekend that weekend this year. 

I also say this as someone with a Fourth of July trip planned. I'm not cancelling, but I'm very aware that the trip is more likely than not to be cancelled. Unfortunately, I absolutely don't see them opening on or right before Fourth of July weekend. If they want to be open for it, they'd have to open in mid-June so they could test and adjust their new protocols and work towards ramping up capacity a bit. It would be an absolute disaster if they, for example, opened June 29 with one park operating at even a third of its capacity. There would be lots of logistical issues plus angry guests. I think a lot of Disney fans are underestimating the true extent of changes we're going to see in the parks. It's going to be a very different experience, and you don't just iron the kinks out of that overnight.


----------



## tinkerhon

Curious - has anyone had their Fireworks Dessert Party booking ( if you had one, obviously ) cancelled ? 
( Via email, or maybe disappearing from MDE?) 

(For dates AFTER June 6-7) - or whatever the most recent cancellation dates are? I have the Garden Party booked for July and pretty sure that's not happening


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Safe to say Disney is not leading the charge.  I personally assumed the Universal and smaller parks like Six Flags would wait for Disney to see what they do.  Obviously not the case and good for them.

It’s not about who’s opening the earliest.  It’s about communication.  I feel for everyone on here. As for DVC, the idea that they are cancelling reservations only a week out is ludicrous.

I have two contracts with DVC.  BLT and AKL.  Just agreed to sell to third party and waiting to see if DW will match.  Got a crappy price for them but don’t care.  Shame.


----------



## zemmer

tinkerhon said:


> Curious - has anyone had their Fireworks Dessert Party booking ( if you had one, obviously ) cancelled ?
> ( Via email, or maybe disappearing from MDE?)
> 
> (For dates AFTER June 6-7) - or whatever the most recent cancellation dates are? I have the Garden Party booked for July and pretty sure that's not happening


Mine is still showing in MDE and I haven’t received a cancellation email for June 24.


----------



## tinkerhon

zemmer said:


> Mine is still showing in MDE and I haven’t received a cancellation email for June 24.



Thanks much !


----------



## Tiki Birdland

jknezek said:


> I disagree. If people want to speculate on when they can go, let them. That way you have an idea of demand and you can space out reservations. It's very valuable data and probably why they said any capacity they open at they can fill. Disney is doing it with a very minimal reservation fee and a very liberal cancel at any time and we'll give you your money back policy. Honestly, it's up to people not to go crazy when indefinitely actually means indefinitely.


I've got to get advanced approval for holidays. Taking reservations says, "We'll be ready for you then".


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Violetspider said:


> Thank you for the info. I'm perfectly fine by myself at Disney. Just wasn't too sure about UO. I love HP, so I've been wanting to go. I was waiting for when I finally move to Florida, but I think that maybe too long of a wait as selling a home in Illinois is pipe dream right now.


I agree that USO is also super fun as a solo.  It's almost more so, especially if you stay on property.  Their hotels are great & some are walking distance to the parks.  Since you park hop through CityWalk or on the train, there's less of the planes trains & automobiles hassle (or monorails, busses, and boats) when you're just staring at your phone alone waiting to get to the next park.  I like that they have more single rider lines too!  I do feel like USO is sort of like DLR - you can get a ton done in a day or two.  That being said, multiday tickets are cheap compared to Disney and I seriously love their "deluxe" resorts.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

courtney1188 said:


> What? They were responding to a post that literally said they were upset about finding out through email.


This issue here is advanced warning. A week advance warning isn't sufficient


----------



## Brianstl

Mark Thornhill said:


> Safe to say Disney is not leading the charge.  I personally assumed the Universal and smaller parks like Six Flags would wait for Disney to see what they do.  Obviously not the case and good for them.
> 
> It’s not about who’s opening the earliest.  It’s about communication.  I feel for everyone on here. As for DVC, the idea that they are cancelling reservations only a week out is ludicrous.
> 
> I have two contracts with DVC.  BLT and AKL.  Just agreed to sell to third party and waiting to see if DW will match.  Got a crappy price for them but don’t care.  Shame.


I think the week out canceling of DVC is for legal reasons.  If they cancel further out and the state tells them timeshares can open in a week they have probably put themselves in legal jeopardy when it comes denying people the right to use their property.


----------



## jknezek

Tiki Birdland said:


> I've got to get advanced approval for holidays. Taking reservations says, "We'll be ready for you then".



We're in the middle of a pandemic that shut down the world in an unprecedented manner. If you want to try and book a vacation while it was still going on, you took your chances. Maybe it pays off for some, clearly it didn't pay off for others. I'm just amazed that people thought Disney had some magic crystal ball a couple months ago, especially after they basically panic closed on short notice. Disney took a gamble, the people who booked took a gamble, and both lost to some degree. 

The place only FEELS magical, it doesn't actually have a magic mirror.


----------



## e_yerger

Tiki Birdland said:


> This issue here is advanced warning. A week advance warning isn't sufficient


Considering that Florida is already in their opening phases, I think a week at a time makes sense. We have to understand that Disney also wants to open as soon as they can because they are hemorrhaging money right now each day they are closed. If they cancel months at a time, and then the first week of June the Governor is like "EVERYTHING IS OPEN WOOPIE!" then Disney is SOL on all those reservations they cancelled.


----------



## Hjs33

Disney has announced that they have come to an agreement with unions on the safety measures for workers related to opening of Disney World.  One step closer.....


----------



## e_yerger

Hjs33 said:


> Disney has announced that they have come to an agreement with unions on the safety measures for workers related to opening of Disney World.  One step closer.....


link??


----------



## tink2424

Mark Thornhill said:


> Safe to say Disney is not leading the charge.  I personally assumed the Universal and smaller parks like Six Flags would wait for Disney to see what they do.  Obviously not the case and good for them.
> 
> It’s not about who’s opening the earliest.  It’s about communication.  I feel for everyone on here. As for DVC, the idea that they are cancelling reservations only a week out is ludicrous.
> 
> I have two contracts with DVC.  BLT and AKL.  Just agreed to sell to third party and waiting to see if DW will match.  Got a crappy price for them but don’t care.  Shame.



I feel for you!  They really haven't handled the DVC members very well.  I think everyone understands this pandemic is unprecedented but transparency is key.  They really could be putting out videos with some information of what they are doing behind the scenes to ensure that they can open safely for visitors and to restore jobs to their employees and not really say when.  They could also do what someone here stated a few pages back and say they are trying to open but with where things stand right now they can't.  Communication is really key even if you have nothing definitive to share.  Just show that you genuinely care and are trying to do the right thing.

DVC is also interesting since you would expect them to be the most loyal of their fanbase as they "own" a piece of the mouse.  Either way I think Disney fans will not look back on this period as Disney handling this properly...


----------



## Krandor

jknezek said:


> We're in the middle of a pandemic that shut down the world in an unprecedented manner. If you want to try and book a vacation while it was still going on, you took your chances. Maybe it pays off for some, clearly it didn't pay off for others. I'm just amazed that people thought Disney had some magic crystal ball a couple months ago, especially after they basically panic closed on short notice. Disney took a gamble, the people who booked took a gamble, and both lost to some degree.
> 
> The place only FEELS magical, it doesn't actually have a magic mirror.



Next you are going to tell me disney can't control the weather.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Next you are going to tell me disney can't control the weather.



No, they can't.


----------



## Hjs33

e_yerger said:


> link??


It was on CNBC.


----------



## e_yerger

tink2424 said:


> I feel for you!  They really haven't handled the DVC members very well.  I think everyone understands this pandemic is unprecedented but transparency is key.  They really could be putting out videos with some information of what they are doing behind the scenes to ensure that they can open safely for visitors and to restore jobs to their employees and not really say when.  They could also do what someone here stated a few pages back and say they are trying to open but with where things stand right now they can't.  Communication is really key even if you have nothing definitive to share.  Just show that you genuinely care and are trying to do the right thing.
> 
> DVC is also interesting since you would expect them to be the most loyal of their fanbase as they "own" a piece of the mouse.  Either way I think Disney fans will not look back on this period as Disney handling this properly...


I feel that Disney has been communicating very well with the public about everything. They have made it clear that the parks are closed indefinitely with no opening date in mind. They have started to open up to the public about what procedures will be in place. 

Disney is a MASSIVE company. The logistics behind opening a business like the WDW resort area is probably a nightmare. I have no desire to be on Disney's side with making decisions to open the parks.

They're really damned if they do, damned if they don't. They wont be able to make everyone happy.


----------



## Krandor

Hjs33 said:


> It was on CNBC.



uh oh... the M word again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tiki Birdland said:


> This issue here is advanced warning. A week advance warning isn't sufficient


There is chatter they are contractually obligated to open as soon as they can so that could be why.


----------



## Sandiz08

Looks like this is the same union thing tied to the Disney springs cm being called back


----------



## EarsGoWithEverything

Have lurked for years on here (finally joined last night).  My son and his friends have reservations (room+tickets+free dining) beginning July 5  (staying at POP).  WE are absolutely hoping that they get to keep the reservation and go as planned.  But...I'm trying to weigh options here- is it better to wait and see if Disney cancels the reservation or just reschedule it  (if) and when we see that it's probably going to be cancelled? (Is there a chance of rescheduling to Jan with free dining if _Disney_ is the one to cancel the current reservation?)   
   Final payment is due June 5- I've got 4 guys (all 18, going to different colleges in fall- so limited rescheduling options.)  If we make final payment  on time and find out on June 6th (or sometime after the 30 day mark)-  that only MK will be open, will Disney allow us to reschedule without incurring the $200 penalty?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261030624397328384


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> Looks like this is the same union thing tied to the Disney springs cm being called back .


Article link

It is the Services and Trades Council Union. A bit of googling shows they represent about 40k workers and "The Service Trades Council Union is comprised of six local unions, representing a variety of employees from character performers to attraction operations, resort housekeeping, custodial, vacation planners, lifeguards, bus drivers, and more. "


----------



## e_yerger

EarsGoWithEverything said:


> Have lurked for years on here (finally joined last night).  My son and his friends have reservations (room+tickets+free dining) beginning July 5  (staying at POP).  WE are absolutely hoping that they get to keep the reservation and go as planned.  But...I'm trying to weigh options here- is it better to wait and see if Disney cancels the reservation or just reschedule it  (if) and when we see that it's probably going to be cancelled? (Is there a chance of rescheduling to Jan with free dining if _Disney_ is the one to cancel the current reservation?)
> Final payment is due June 5- I've got 4 guys (all 18, going to different colleges in fall- so limited rescheduling options.)  If we make final payment  on time and find out on June 6th (or sometime after the 30 day mark)-  that only MK will be open, will Disney allow us to reschedule without incurring the $200 penalty?


I believe that Disney has moved file payment to be due 7 days prior to check-in rather than 30 days.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261031333784141829


----------



## gottalovepluto

EarsGoWithEverything said:


> Have lurked for years on here (finally joined last night).  My son and his friends have reservations (room+tickets+free dining) beginning July 5  (staying at POP).  WE are absolutely hoping that they get to keep the reservation and go as planned.  But...I'm trying to weigh options here- is it better to wait and see if Disney cancels the reservation or just reschedule it  (if) and when we see that it's probably going to be cancelled? (Is there a chance of rescheduling to Jan with free dining if _Disney_ is the one to cancel the current reservation?)
> Final payment is due June 5- I've got 4 guys (all 18, going to different colleges in fall- so limited rescheduling options.)  If we make final payment  on time and find out on June 6th (or sometime after the 30 day mark)-  that only MK will be open, will Disney allow us to reschedule without incurring the $200 penalty?


As of right now only arrivals with dates up to June 30 are getting cancellation penalties waived per the WDW website. Link


----------



## Tiki Birdland

e_yerger said:


> I feel that Disney has been communicating very well with the public about everything. They have made it clear that the parks are closed indefinitely with no opening date in mind. They have started to open up to the public about what procedures will be in place.
> 
> Disney is a MASSIVE company. The logistics behind opening a business like the WDW resort area is probably a nightmare. I have no desire to be on Disney's side with making decisions to open the parks.
> 
> They're really damned if they do, damned if they don't. They wont be able to make everyone happy.


If that's the case, stop taking reservations. That should help meet people's expections.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> Looks like this is the same union thing tied to the Disney springs cm being called back .


Bigger since they represent 6 different groups. Yesterday's news came from president of UNITE HERE, Local 362.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261027655303999497


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Watching all the city walk stuff. Yup ima wait lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tiki Birdland said:


> If that's the case, stop taking reservations. That should help meet people's expections.



Realistically though, how many people they piss off right now are actually going to do anything besides book another Disney trip later? My guess is it’s more crazed Disney fans that are trying to book/rebook ASAP and taking the gamble compared to regular guests than usual. They know we’re not going anywhere.

If they stop reservations they aren’t ready when they can actually open up. I am very concerned about traveling too quickly, so I did not reschedule my trip from March despite Disney letting me. Thats always an option.


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> I feel that Disney has been communicating very well with the public about everything. They have made it clear that the parks are closed indefinitely with no opening date in mind. They have started to open up to the public about what procedures will be in place.
> 
> Disney is a MASSIVE company. The logistics behind opening a business like the WDW resort area is probably a nightmare. I have no desire to be on Disney's side with making decisions to open the parks.
> 
> They're really damned if they do, damned if they don't. They wont be able to make everyone happy.


I think we also need to consider that, in reality, we're actually taking about two different "Disneys." As "cash" guests (room-only and package reservations), the Disney that you and I deal with has been wonderful. They've been mostly consistent, understanding (flexibility with changes and refunds), and in some cases proactive (like with the APs). Every CM I've spoken with has been pleasant and friendly and provided me with accurate and consistent information. I really have no complaints. They've been wonderful.

But the DVC side of Disney, which for all intents and purposes basically operates as a separate company, has not performed as well under pressure, according to many DVC members. That "Disney" has provided members (which have paid tens of thousands of dollars to be a part of this program) with very conflicting and inconsistent messages as well as shown a decidedly cavalier attitude towards members wondering about any adjustments with financial obligations in line with what other financial services we're doing (like monthly payments towards annual dues). For the first few weeks of this closure, it wasn't uncommon for members to call Member Services and get different answers about current DVC policies and have CMs even make all sorts of promises. In some cases, we're talking about certain members being told their expiring points (which can be worth thousands of dollars). At one point, what posters were reporting from Member Services seemed to be at odds with what was posted on DVC's website and both of those contradicted what DVC was saying in emails to members. 

My impression was that most members were primarily frustrated with the mixed messages and eventual dismissiveness from DVC management. The whole "we're evaluating the situation" line works for a couple of weeks, but by a month in, they needed to either have more specifics or be open about communicating what elements of the situation they were evaluating. We're talking about guests who have made a significant investment in Disney. If there are more legal questions DVC needs to look into, then they needed to communicate that. The whole thing eventually came to an end recently when they put out an email, explaining certain changes and adjustments, but for some DVC members, it was too late; the ill will had already been cemented. Disney is known for exemplary guest service, and while they've certain provided cash guests like us that, the consensus I hear from friends who are DVC members is that DVC dropped the ball here.

I don't mean to start a fight or a debate about DVC's exact recovery measures for members affected by the closure. I just think it's important to remember that, in reality, Disney isn't one unilateral company; it's a collection of smaller companies with their own management teams all working under the same umbrella.


----------



## UOAP

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261030624397328384


Someone posted a video on the passholder page of a steel drum band high up on a bridge welcoming guests to Citywalk. They were all in masks and 6 feet apart. I never really thought about it before but drums are perfect instruments for this sort of thing (pianos and harps being less easily transported!). There were reports of everyone behaving well and no one breaking the rules so far, which I think is a good sign.


----------



## e_yerger

andyman8 said:


> I think we also need to consider that, in reality, we're actually taking about two different "Disneys." As "cash" guests (room-only and package reservations), the Disney that you and I deal with has been wonderful. They've been mostly consistent, understanding (flexibility with changes and refunds), and in some cases proactive (like with the APs). Every CM I've spoken with has been pleasant and friendly and provided me with accurate and consistent information. I really have no complaints. They've been wonderful.
> 
> But the DVC side of Disney, which for all intents and purposes basically operates as a separate company, has not performed as well under pressure, according to many DVC members. That "Disney" has provided members (which have paid tens of thousands of dollars to be a part of this program) with very conflicting and inconsistent messages as well as shown a decidedly cavalier attitude towards members wondering about any adjustments with financial obligations in line with what other financial services we're doing (like monthly payments towards annual dues). For the first few weeks of this closure, it wasn't uncommon for members to call Member Services and get different answers about current DVC policies and have CMs even make all sorts of promises. In some cases, we're talking about certain members being told their expiring points (which can be worth thousands of dollars). At one point, what posters were reporting from Member Services seemed to be at odds with what was posted on DVC's website and both of those contradicted what DVC was saying in emails to members.
> 
> My impression was that most members were primarily frustrated with the mixed messages and eventual dismissiveness from DVC management. The whole "we're evaluating the situation" line works for a couple of weeks, but by a month in, they needed to either have more specifics or be open about communicating what elements of the situation they were evaluating. We're talking about guests who have made a significant investment in Disney. If there are more legal questions DVC needs to look into, then they needed to communicate that. The whole thing eventually came to an end recently when they put out an email, explaining certain changes and adjustments, but for some DVC members, it was too late; the ill will had already been cemented. Disney is known for exemplary guest service, and while they've certain provided cash guests like us that, the consensus I hear from friends who are DVC members is that DVC dropped the ball here.
> 
> I don't mean to start a fight or a debate about DVC's exact recovery measures for members affected by the closure. I just think it's important to remember that, in reality, Disney isn't one unilateral company; it's a collection of smaller companies with their own management teams all working under the same umbrella.


Totally agree - DVC is dropping the ball HARD with this


----------



## wareagle57

UOAP said:


> I expect they will, but I doubt they just gave me 2 weeks for free, which is why I think they have no plans to reopen prior to 3 months since they closed.



I could easily see giving 2 bonus weeks for free. Heck my AP I bought last year was during a promo for 6 free MONTHS. By the end of this my AP is going to end up lasting me nearly 2 years. I could see them giving a bonus 2 weeks, especially if during the start it is impossible to get a reservation to get in. It would be easier than waiting to start the clock when it’s fully open.

a little disappointed the theme park music isn’t playing. Would have definitely built some excitement. But I’m just excited to SEE the parks entrance and rides from the outside as crazy as that sounds.


----------



## e_yerger

Does anyone know how Shanghai handled their resort reservations while they were closed?


----------



## Azziefan

So take this with a grain of salt but I’ve heard this from s a close friend whose brother is a Main manager for Disney Springs. 
Disney realized they had no way of fully opening all parks and resorts June 1. Due to the fact that the government announcement for phase 2 hadnt come out yet, they need to train CM on safety to deal with the ‘Rona, and they’re going to probably have to put some local cast members in the international areas in Epcot. They were thinking about opening limited parks and experience without Epcot which is why they took a survey last Friday...

well too many people want full experience so they’ve decided to do a grand opening July 1... with all parks opening.  I’ve heard they will make the official reopening announcement two weeks Prior to July 1. but it could be sooner. If I’m wrong I’m wrong but I’m really not someone to pretend like I know all this info if I don’t think it’s from a reliable source- plus this all makes sense. The parks can open at larger capacity July 1 too and profit more. It also more closes matches the Shanghai time line from when they opened their springs area then their parks


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> Does anyone know how Shanghai handled their resort reservations while they were closed?


I believe initially both the SDL Hotel and the Toy Story Hotel stopped accepting reservations altogether. Then, as Disneytown (their DS) prepared to reopen, they started accepting reservations for the SDL Hotel and reopened it (with extremely limited amenities and dining). I *think* they did something similar with rolling cancelation but don't know for sure. When they announced a reopening date for SDL, they started taking reservations again for the Toy Story Hotel and reopened it just before the park reopened.


----------



## e_yerger

andyman8 said:


> I believe initially both the SDL Hotel and the Toy Story Hotel stopped accepting reservations altogether. Then, as Disneytown (their DS) prepared to reopen, they started accepting reservations for the SDL Hotel and reopened it (with extremely limited amenities and dining). When they announced a reopening date for SDL, they started taking reservations again for the Toy Story Hotel and reopened it just before the park reopened.


Do we know how they handled canceling reservations?


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> Do we know how they handled canceling reservations?


I *think* they did something similar to the rolling cancelations but I don't know for sure.


----------



## UOAP

wareagle57 said:


> I could easily see giving 2 bonus weeks for free. Heck my AP I bought last year was during a promo for 6 free MONTHS. By the end of this my AP is going to end up lasting me nearly 2 years. I could see them giving a bonus 2 weeks, especially if during the start it is impossible to get a reservation to get in. It would be easier than waiting to start the clock when it’s fully open.
> 
> a little disappointed the theme park music isn’t playing. Would have definitely built some excitement. But I’m just excited to SEE the parks entrance and rides from the outside as crazy as that sounds.


Agree with everything you said. And I lived in Orlando I would be there. Certainly no more dangerous for me there than at my job in a hospital. It looks like they are taking safety seriously, which is what matters to me. And you're right, they have always been really generous with passholders. We originally started out with seasonal passes since it was cheaper than 2 park-to-park days at the time (added on to the end of a Disney trip years ago) and now we are 3 park preferred. They really know how to suck you in!


----------



## brockash

babydoll65 said:


> Correct. This is coming from a Facebook Disney group I belong to. Was following along to see if other "late" reservations were being cancelled but they are all arguing right now and most likely will have the post deleted soon lol



In all reality the whole it's 99% likely the entire month of June is done.  Really, we kinda knew last Friday when they already stopped taking reservations or allowing modifications for resorts or dining.  They did the same thinv in May...they know they're not operating parks in June...July 1st is optimistically best case scenario in my opinion.

I don't work for Disney, I don't have any intel, but so take my opinion as you'd like but I feel like Disney has basically told us as bluntly as they're ever going to that the month of June is a no go...we just don't want to believe it (myself included.)


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Currently at Citywalk and everyone seems to be respecting the rules and social distancing. It’s awesome to be back, even if it’s a limited experience.


----------



## KBoopaloo

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Currently at Citywalk and everyone seems to be respecting the rules and social distancing. It’s awesome to be back, even if it’s a limited experience.


It’s great to hear that people are following the rules and behaving!


----------



## jarestel

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it bad to say people aren’t as annoyed with  Universal because nobody here cares quite as much?  We’re the DISboards with a small Universal section that some people don’t even know exists, not the reverse.


While I think UO is a fine experience, I would never return there year after year. Most of the folks I know who visit UO like it but ultimately end up concluding "but it's not Disney", which I certainly agree with. For those who like UO, it's great that they may be able to visit soon but I'm holding out for the "real" thing when WDW reopens.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

... Right now on MDE the only dining reservations available for booking at DS (and the Hyatt) for the entire month of June are Ravello and Wine Bar George..  I had no problem finding most DS restaurants on Opentable for June.

IT gremlins at work again?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jarestel said:


> While I think UO is a fine experience, I would never return there year after year. Most of the folks I know who visit UO like it but ultimately end up concluding "but it's not Disney", which I certainly agree with. For those who like UO, it's great that they may be able to visit soon but I'm holding out for the "real" thing when WDW reopens.



I haven’t been there since the early 90s. I think it’s changed LOL.

For us it’ll likely be like a lot of non Disney people treat Disney trips. We’re waiting until our kids are the right age (our opinion of the right age, anyways) to fully enjoy it. Nothing against it I think it’ll be great when we go, just like you said it won’t be repeated over and over like Disney.


----------



## Kadorto

ink


Azziefan said:


> So take this with a grain of salt but I’ve heard this from s a close friend whose brother is a Main manager for Disney Springs.
> Disney realized they had no way of fully opening all parks and resorts June 1. Due to the fact that the government announcement for phase 2 hadnt come out yet, they need to train CM on safety to deal with the ‘Rona, and they’re going to probably have to put some local cast members in the international areas in Epcot. They were thinking about opening limited parks and experience without Epcot which is why they took a survey last Friday...
> 
> well too many people want full experience so they’ve decided to do a grand opening July 1... with all parks opening.  I’ve heard they will make the official reopening announcement two weeks Prior to July 1. but it could be sooner. If I’m wrong I’m wrong but I’m really not someone to pretend like I know all this info if I don’t think it’s from a reliable source- plus this all makes sense. The parks can open at larger capacity July 1 too and profit more. It also more closes matches the Shanghai time line from when they opened their springs area then their parks



Link?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KBoopaloo said:


> It’s great to hear that people are following the rules and behaving!



They’d be caught on about 500 different vlogger cameras if they didn’t


----------



## Azziefan

Kadorto said:


> ink
> 
> 
> Link?


I can’t link you it’s my friend lol


----------



## ScubaCat

Azziefan said:


> I can’t link you it’s my friend lol



Was your friend ever a disney bus driver?


----------



## orangetree

Mit88 said:


> All of that stuff could be done within a day. They’re not building social distancing markers, they’re stickers that you measure and place on the ground. Chances are City Walk didn’t have their stickers put on the ground until last week at the earliest


yeah, based on my limited experience seeing CMs lay down some major tape lines really quickly, I'm not sure how good of an indication that is to opening soonISH.

Honestly if they had the tape lines down now, I'd question whether they'd survive until opening hahaha


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> All of that stuff could be done within a day. They’re not building social distancing markers, they’re stickers that you measure and place on the ground. Chances are City Walk didn’t have their stickers put on the ground until last week at the earliest


Just putting it out there.

FYI: SDL started having those up about three weeks before their opening and HKDL has had theirs up for a week or two now and they're still not open. Not saying it means anything, but I'm not sure you could instal all of that and effectively test it for a large theme park in a day. This isn't just putting stickers or tape on the ground. They need to test with TMs, gage crowd flow, and make adjustments where needed. They also may want to tour some government officials around it to show and reassure how they're managing social distancing (as they did in SDL).


----------



## orangetree

andyman8 said:


> Just putting it out there.
> 
> FYI: SDL started having those up about three weeks before their opening and HKDL has had theirs up for a week or two now and they're still not open. Not saying it means anything, but I'm not sure you could instal all of that and effectively test it for a large theme park in a day. This isn't just putting stickers or tape on the ground. They need to test with TMs, gage crowd flow, and make adjustments where needed. They also may want to tour some government officials around it to show and reassure how they're managing social distancing (as they did in SDL).


I think the shanghai ones were laid down early for testing more than anything else. 

They might take what they learned from shanghai and apply it here with less testing than they did there, we'll have to see if they really do full testing of all that stuff in the park itself. If they do, we definitely will start seeing the lines and stickers laid out sooner rather than later. If not, maybe a few days beforehand.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Just putting it out there.
> 
> FYI: SDL started having those up about three weeks before their opening and HKDL has had theirs up for a week or two now and they're still not open. Not saying it means anything, but I'm not sure you could instal all of that and effectively test it for a large theme park in a day. This isn't just putting stickers or tape on the ground. They need to test with TMs, gage crowd flow, and make adjustments where needed.



But putting the stickers down takes longer than testing and adjusting as long as you have the people there to test is out. Im not saying they’ll put them down and then open to the public the next day, that’s just not logical. Just saying that it doesn’t take long for most of these things to be put into place. Last week people were claiming it would take a month to put the stickers down and add sneeze guards, that’s definitely not true. Universal is bringing their TMs back into the parks very soon, but that also doesn’t give a concrete timeline


----------



## Azziefan

ScubaCat said:


> Was your friend ever a disney bus driver?


No idc if y’all believe me for real!! I’m just trying to share what I know


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> But putting the stickers down takes longer than testing and adjusting as long as you have the people there to test is out. Im not saying they’ll put them down and then open to the public the next day, that’s just not logical. Just saying that it doesn’t take long for most of these things to be put into place. Last week people were claiming it would take a month to put the stickers down and add sneeze guards, that’s definitely not true. Universal is bringing their TMs back into the parks very soon, but that also doesn’t give a concrete timeline



It's the barriers at the checkout counters that would take longer.  If you have to look at an industry that is working through this well, it's the grocery stores.  I'd look to them as a gauge.  Customers would already be familiar with what they have been doing for weeks.


----------



## SarahC97

Azziefan said:


> No idc if y’all believe me for real!! I’m just trying to share what I know


Thank you for sharing -- personally, your post made me feel a little better after losing a June reservation. Don't take it personally if people are skeptical -- we've all been burned before!


----------



## ScubaCat

Azziefan said:


> No idc if y’all believe me for real!! I’m just trying to share what I know



No worries, I appreciate your sharing.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> But putting the stickers down takes longer than testing and adjusting as long as you have the people there to test is out. Im not saying they’ll put them down and then open to the public the next day, that’s just not logical. Just saying that it doesn’t take long for most of these things to be put into place. Last week people were claiming it would take a month to put the stickers down and add sneeze guards, that’s definitely not true. Universal is bringing their TMs back into the parks very soon, but that also doesn’t give a concrete timeline


I'm not necessarily saying that it'll take two weeks; I'm just saying that if it's May 25 and we still don't see anything there, that probably doesn't bode well for a June 1 opening. The point of the OP was that, had we seen that stuff in place or being installed, that would certainly indicate UO was anticipating a park reopening sooner rather than later. 

But I also think it's important we manage our expectations. It would be amazing if UOR opened on June 1, but nobody should feel misled if that doesn't happen just because we've heard some reports of some TMs being called back. Personally, if by this time next week, we don't see anything different in front of the UOR parks, I'd say a June 1 reopening is unlikely. We'll just have to wait and see. That just my evaluation of this situation.


----------



## lilypgirl

Azziefan said:


> No idc if y’all believe me for real!! I’m just trying to share what I know


Thanks for sharing I like to hear things like that.


----------



## ScubaCat

andyman8 said:


> I'm not necessarily saying that it'll take two weeks; I'm just saying that if it's May 25 and we still don't see anything there, that probably doesn't bode well for a June 1 opening. The point of the OP was that, had we seen that stuff in place or being installed, that would certainly indicate UO was anticipating a park reopening sooner rather than later.


2 weeks is an extremely short time to reopen a major theme park like this.  A month is much more realistic.  It might be more than 2 weeks just to inspect, test, and open many of the more complex rides not to mention many of the other logistical challenges and testing of such.


----------



## andyman8

ScubaCat said:


> 2 weeks is an extremely short time to reopen a major theme park like this.  A month is much more realistic.  It might be more than 2 weeks just to inspect, test, and open many of the more complex rides not to mention many of the other logistical challenges and testing of such.


If you look a few pages back, that's exactly what I've been saying. That's why I've been saying for some time now that a June 1 reopen for anything is unlikely, but we're also not privy to everything that is or isn't happening in the parks while they're closed.


----------



## orangetree

ScubaCat said:


> 2 weeks is an extremely short time to reopen a major theme park like this.  A month is much more realistic.  It might be more than 2 weeks just to inspect, test, and open many of the more complex rides not to mention many of the other logistical challenges and testing of such.


it looks like they've been maintaining the rides and running them sporadically throughout this time, thinking about all the pictures of security or techs riding rides alone. I'm not sure that on itself is as huge an aspect to this, it seems like, at least for some of the rides, they've been keeping on top of it (as far as inspecting and testing.)


----------



## Mit88

ScubaCat said:


> 2 weeks is an extremely short time to reopen a major theme park like this.  A month is much more realistic.  It might be more than 2 weeks just to inspect, test, and open many of the more complex rides not to mention many of the other logistical challenges and testing of such.



Rides have been running and presumably tested, at least for the last week. Mind me asking where that month guesstimate is coming from? Obviously not a major theme park, but there are theme parks opening back up within the next few weeks that are all going to need to follow at least closely to the same protocols that Disney and Universal do. Six flags has a page dedicated for reservations which wouldnt be made if they’re were opening months down the line. Chapek said SDL and domestic parks will not share many of the same opening strategy or procedures. I’m not saying it won’t take a month to get the major parks back up and running, but I’m also seeing no evidence that it should be a month


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Rides have been running and presumably tested, at least for the last week. Mind me asking where that month guesstimate is coming from? Obviously not a major theme park, but there are theme parks opening back up within the next few weeks that are all going to need to follow at least closely to the same protocols that Disney and Universal do. Six flags has a page dedicated for reservations which wouldnt be made if they’re were opening months down the line. Chapek said SDL and domestic parks will not share many of the same opening strategy or procedures. I’m not saying it won’t take a month to get the major parks back up and running, but I’m also seeing no evidence that it should be a month


I don't know about all theme parks but Cedar Point did say it would take close to 3 weeks to open once given the ok to. SeaWorld said the same.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mit88 said:


> Rides have been running and presumably tested, at least for the last week. Mind me asking where that month guesstimate is coming from? Obviously not a major theme park, but there are theme parks opening back up within the next few weeks that are all going to need to follow at least closely to the same protocols that Disney and Universal do. Six flags has a page dedicated for reservations which wouldnt be made if they’re were opening months down the line. Chapek said SDL and domestic parks will not share many of the same opening strategy or procedures. I’m not saying it won’t take a month to get the major parks back up and running, but I’m also seeing no evidence that it should be a month


How long does it take to open Six Flags from when the first employees start until opening day?  Granted, that's apples vs. oranges in the sense that Six Flags has a specific opening day and procedures already in place, but I still doubt it's only 2 weeks.  The number of moving parts to an operation like the Magic Kingdom is pretty remarkable, and they've just never sat idle this long.  I'm sure they'll move as quickly as possible, but 2 weeks is extremely quick.  We'll see or hear of things happening before that point, you can bet on it.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a rush to finish up the new security areas as well to help with the whole social distancing setup.


----------



## Mit88

ScubaCat said:


> How long does it take to open Six Flags from when the first employees start until opening day?  Granted, that's apples vs. oranges in the sense that Six Flags has a specific opening day and procedures already in place, but I still doubt it's only 2 weeks.  The number of moving parts to an operation like the Magic Kingdom is pretty remarkable, and they've just never sat idle this long.  I'm sure they'll move as quickly as possible, but 2 weeks is extremely quick.  We'll see or hear of things happening before that point, you can bet on it.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a rush to finish up the new security areas as well to help with the whole social distancing setup.



It’s quick, yes. But if things are in place, and rides are already tested and ready to go, how many days does it take to jam the protocols into their heads of the CM’s? At some point they’re just hearing the same information they’ve heard from their superiors the first 20 times. There are a lot of bodies that can do things very quickly at Disney. Magic Kingdom changes from Halloween to Christmas overnight


----------



## TexasChick123

ScubaCat said:


> How long does it take to open Six Flags from when the first employees start until opening day?  Granted, that's apples vs. oranges in the sense that Six Flags has a specific opening day and procedures already in place, but I still doubt it's only 2 weeks.  The number of moving parts to an operation like the Magic Kingdom is pretty remarkable, and they've just never sat idle this long.  I'm sure they'll move as quickly as possible, but 2 weeks is extremely quick.  We'll see or hear of things happening before that point, you can bet on it.  I wouldn't be surprised to see a rush to finish up the new security areas as well to help with the whole social distancing setup.



Some are saying that VERY senior theme park CMs have been called back to work on the sly. Now, this could still mean they’re opening in 2 weeks or 2 months. Who the heck knows?!?


----------



## FlagrantFleur

I suppose I am a little confused: Disney is a huge company with lots of moving parts and is definitely a brute force that can make moves quickly. However, it would be "impossible" for us to expect or want them to either: not open bookings when they feel that they may not open to the capacity guests come to expect, or at least give us maybe more than 2 weeks (in some cases, one week) notice that the parks will not be opening (AKA, a little transparency). When people who love Disney just as much as others on this forum, are coming to a Disney forum to vent frustrations about the handling of a situation, why is the response from some "well, you should've known better", "Disney can do what it wants", "They're a business too". I get it, some people come on here to complain about masks and the fact that Disney is taking health and safety too seriously in their opinion. I LOVE the fact that Disney is putting health and safety first. I don't love the fact that Disney put out a promotion that they more than likely knew may not happen, and we all find out 2 weeks beforehand. Disney is a business, I GET IT.....*but just let people be sad, man. *


----------



## LSUmiss

J-BOY said:


> https://journalistsresource.org/studies/society/covid19-50-state-survey-reopen-economy/
> This was released 10 days ago, but the report provided is certainly thorough.


But it asked if the economy should open in 2 weeks. Not in June.


----------



## J-BOY

LSUmiss said:


> But it asked if the economy should open in 2 weeks. Not in June.


If you read the entire article and the full survey (direct link here), it actually asks all the way out to 8+ weeks in advance.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TexasChick123 said:


> Some are saying that VERY senior theme park CMs have been called back to work on the sly. Now, this could still mean they’re opening in 2 weeks or 2 months. Who the heck knows?!?


More info por favor- namely who is “saying”...


----------



## jknezek

FlagrantFleur said:


> I suppose I am a little confused: Disney is a huge company with lots of moving parts and is definitely a brute force that can make moves quickly. However, it would be "impossible" for us to expect or want them to either: not open bookings when they feel that they may not open to the capacity guests come to expect, or at least give us maybe more than 2 weeks (in some cases, one week) notice that the parks will not be opening (AKA, a little transparency). When people who love Disney just as much as others on this forum, are coming to a Disney forum to vent frustrations about the handling of a situation, why is the response from some "well, you should've known better", "Disney can do what it wants", "They're a business too". I get it, some people come on here to complain about masks and the fact that Disney is taking health and safety too seriously in their opinion. I LOVE the fact that Disney is putting health and safety first*. I don't love the fact that Disney put out a promotion that they more than likely knew may not happen, and we all find out 2 weeks beforehand.* Disney is a business, I GET IT.....*but just let people be sad, man. *


You can be sad, but a lot of us simply disagree with the part I bolded. No one knew anything in mid-March when that promo came out. To say Disney knew they wouldn't be open is simply wrong. No one knew. The models were all over the place. The politicians were all over the place. The doctors were all over the place. In a lot of ways they still are. There is still a huge amount of uncertainty. So claiming Disney knew in March they wouldn't be open in June is so unrealistic and untrue many of us challenge it.

As for the rest, I empathize with the DVC folks, especially renters, because they are sunk. Thats a legal and contractual issue with timeshares. But cash rooms aren't getting 2 weeks notice. The resort is closed indefinitely. And has been for weeks. So there has been weeks of notice that it is closed. Disney is clear about that. They are also clear if you want your money back, you can have it (except DVC). Just ask. But if you want to keep hoping and praying and wishing on a star, you can, and maybe it will work out, but you were notified that they are closed way more than 2 weeks ahead.

I get being sad, but you aren't getting 2 weeks notice. You simply chose not to listen for the last few weeks and hoped what Disney has said and is still saying, won't apply to what you want. 

Be sad, but don't come in and make accusations in your sadness that are simply wrong.


----------



## TexasChick123

gottalovepluto said:


> More info por favor- namely who is “saying”...



Nothing that’s verifiable. Just a rumor for now.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> But it asked if the economy should open in 2 weeks. Not in June.



I don’t know what I want  for dinner tonight let alone 2, or 8 weeks from now. Peoples minds change. When that survey was asked, I’m sure people that at that point said they don’t want the economy open for 8+ weeks have since changed their mind


----------



## FlagrantFleur

jknezek said:


> You can be sad, but a lot of us simply disagree with the part I bolded. No one knew anything in mid-March when that promo came out. To say Disney knew they wouldn't be open is simply wrong. No one knew. The models were all over the place. The politicians were all over the place. The doctors were all over the place. In a lot of ways they still are. There is still a huge amount of uncertainty. So claiming Disney knew in March they wouldn't be open in June is so unrealistic and untrue many of us challenge it.
> 
> As for the rest, I empathize with the DVC folks, especially renters, because they are sunk. Thats a legal and contractual issue with timeshares. But cash rooms aren't getting 2 weeks notice. The resort is closed indefinitely. And has been for weeks. So there has been weeks of notice that it is closed. Disney is clear about that. They are also clear if you want your money back, you can have it (except DVC). Just ask. But if you want to keep hoping and praying and wishing on a star, you can, and maybe it will work out, but you were notified that they are closed way more than 2 weeks ahead.
> 
> I get being sad, but you aren't getting 2 weeks notice. You simply chose not to listen for the last few weeks and hoped what Disney has said and is still saying, won't apply to what you want.
> 
> Be sad, but don't come in and make accusations in your sadness that are simply wrong.


Well shoot man, I just got told huh?!  Apologies for any accusations, not my intent. Also not my intent to illicit this reaction out of you, but here we are. I simply stated that I am confused by the reaction. However, everyone's reaction is totally dependent on the boat they are in, yeah? I guess my whole point: a lot of us are in some crappy boats, a little kindness and compassion would be appreciated for everyone. I hope you get some kindness and compassion thrown your way, stay safe and healthy


----------



## andyman8

jknezek said:


> Be sad, but don't come in and make accusations in your sadness that are simply wrong.


What accusations is the OP making exactly? It seems like s/he was expressing very real frustrations and sadness about a cancelled vacation s/he was really looking forward to. Most everyone has had something they were looking forward to disrupted, postponed, or canceled because of this crisis (graduations, vacations, major parties or ceremonies, concerts, life events, etc...), and everyone has a way of handling it differently and certainly a right to be sad, upset, or disappointed. I certainly am in no place to judge. Empathy and compassion are our biggest resources in uncertain times like this.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> I heard the opposite. Visitors who came here & went back home, brought it their towns. The issue is they just really don’t know. And that’s why there is so much division. Experts can only tell us what might happen.  But even they don’t know.  I  went to Mardi Gras every single day there was a parade & so did pretty much everyone I know including many of those in the high risk groups. It was packed & we were in the crowds. And no one I know got sick. And I’m talking close to 100 ppl. So either we are all incredibly lucky or it wasn’t really in the community yet or it doesn’t spread quite as easily as we think. Clearly there was a spike here, but my sister is a nurse here & saw mostly very elderly patients or ppl with serious underlying conditions like HIV who were the sickest. While it sucks for those populations, that doesn’t translate to equal risk for the general population. And I guess b/c I live in a “hot spot” & it still didn’t get as bad as they said it could, I just can’t get myself that worked up about it.



Your chances of getting the virus at just one of the parades were much lower than if you went into one of the packed bars.


----------



## DisneyElite4

I didn’t see the pizza photo - but maybe their masks were off because they were eating?


----------



## Mit88

DisneyElite4 said:


> I didn’t see the pizza photo - but maybe their masks were off because they were eating?



How dare they.. where can we protest those heinous actions?


----------



## jknezek

andyman8 said:


> What accusations is the OP making exactly? It seems like s/he was expressing very real frustrations and sadness about a cancelled vacation s/he was really looking forward to. Most everyone has had something they were looking forward to disrupted, postponed, or canceled because of this crisis (graduations, vacations, major parties or ceremonies, concerts, life events, etc...), and everyone has a way of handling it differently and certainly a right to be sad, upset, or disappointed. I certainly am in no place to judge. Empathy and compassion are our biggest resources in uncertain times like this.


The part I bolded in her post. That Disney more than likely knew they wouldn't open when they offered in March a promo for June and that we are only getting 2 weeks notice. Otherwise, as I said, be sad about your vacation. I'm with you. Sad for my spring and summer plans as well and especially all the things my kids have missed and the people who never got to say goodbye in person to loved ones. But the blame falls very squarely on a very unsatisfying target... an uncaring virus. Not on the people who are making hard decisions in an unprecedented environment.


----------



## cakebaker

jknezek said:


> To say Disney knew they wouldn't be open is simply wrong.



I agree with this. Since we were some of the very first to get cancelled, with virtually no notice, I remember quite well what conditions were like. 24 hrs before they announced closing, i was finishing up my packing without the least clue they’d close. We already had this next trip on the books and at the time it would’ve been crazy to think they wouldn’t be open by June. I have texts where we’re talking about giving it a few weeks and everything would be back to normal. When we added days to this next trip to make up for what we lost, we never considered moving it out further.

I have no doubt Disney had every intention of opening in May or June. From the information being fed to us- this thing was no big deal- there was no reason not to think they wouldn’t be closed long. The blame for not knowing the seriousness of this doesn’t lie with Disney.

I have my issues with their lack of information lately, but I don’t hold them at fault for putting out the offer.


----------



## andyman8

jknezek said:


> The part I bolded in her post. That Disney more than likely knew they wouldn't open when they offered in March a promo for June and that we are only getting 2 weeks notice. Otherwise, as I said, be sad about your vacation. I'm with you. Sad for my spring and summer plans as well and especially all the things my kids have missed and the people who never got to say goodbye in person to loved ones. But the blame falls very squarely on a very unsatisfying target... an uncaring virus. Not on the people who are making hard decisions in an unprecedented environment.


Just my personal opinion: I think that's a bit of a stretch to call that accusations but to each their own I guess. I'm trying to practice more empathy and compassion these days, and this isn't worth an argument.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261027655303999497


Guess they had to "Let it Go".... 
What? Too early?


----------



## rteetz

Sharing tweets from a banned site is not allowed FYI.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Sharing tweets from a banned site is not allowed FYI.


My apologies. Didn't realize the tweets were an issue.


----------



## abnihon

Yikes. Lots of no masks and no social distancing..


----------



## Bellex917

rteetz said:


> Sharing tweets from a banned site is not allowed FYI.



Hi~ how do we know what sites are banned? Is there a spot to see them or something? I post infrequently but have been reading more with all the closures, so I'm unaware of what is/isn't banned.


----------



## cakebaker

Bellex917 said:


> Hi~ how do we know what sites are banned? Is there a spot to see them or something? I post infrequently but have been reading more with all the closures, so I'm unaware of what is/isn't banned.


When you try and type out the name...WDWNT.com, for instance, the filter will catch it. There aren’t that many.


----------



## rteetz

Bellex917 said:


> Hi~ how do we know what sites are banned? Is there a spot to see them or something? I post infrequently but have been reading more with all the closures, so I'm unaware of what is/isn't banned.


There are only two I know of. They can’t be shared because they are banned but if you do it will come up filtered. You should be fine.


----------



## Jrb1979

abnihon said:


> Yikes. Lots of no masks and no social distancing..


I fear the parks will see that and decide to delay opening even more. It really isn't the hardest rules to follow.


----------



## abnihon

Jrb1979 said:


> I fear the parks will see that and decide to delay opening even more. It really isn't the hardest rules to follow.



That’s my concern too..


----------



## Farro

abnihon said:


> Yikes. Lots of no masks and no social distancing..





Jrb1979 said:


> I fear the parks will see that and decide to delay opening even more. It really isn't the hardest rules to follow.



Disney clientele is much more obedient and responsible.


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I fear the parks will see that and decide to delay opening even more. It really isn't the hardest rules to follow.


Could very well happen.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jrb1979 said:


> I fear the parks will see that and decide to delay opening even more. It really isn't the hardest rules to follow.


That's part of the reason to open the retail parts first - to see what works and what doesn't to be able to assess the risk of opening the parks and determine what measures can or should be taken.  100% compliance with mask wearing (or almost any rule, really) is far from realistic for Americans, so we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## abnihon

https://orlando-rising.com/mandator...sney-world-union-deal-on-covid-19-safeguards/


----------



## Kadorto

abnihon said:


> https://orlando-rising.com/mandator...sney-world-union-deal-on-covid-19-safeguards/



Well..   that pretty much resolves the Great Disney Mask Debate of 2020..   now we'll see who's still going.


----------



## e_yerger

Kadorto said:


> Well..   that pretty much resolves the Great Disney Mask Debate of 2020..   now we'll see who's still going.


I’ll be there - with my mask! Can’t wait to be back on main street!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Kadorto said:


> Well..   that pretty much resolves the Great Disney Mask Debate of 2020..   now we'll see who's still going.



Never resolved. We still debate the merits of FP- vs FP+ from time to time, a 7 year old argument.


----------



## stayathomehero

DGsAtBLT said:


> Never resolved. We still debate the merits of FP- vs FP+ from time to time, a 7 year old argument.



In 2027, DisBoards members will argue whether the masks required long ago were a good idea or not. I look forward to that.


----------



## Mit88

In 2025 Sven/Finn/Gwen will be given a Disboards honorary award of bravery and honesty


----------



## brockash

OnceUponATime15 said:


> ... Right now on MDE the only dining reservations available for booking at DS (and the Hyatt) for the entire month of June are Ravello and Wine Bar George..  I had no problem finding most DS restaurants on Opentable for June.
> 
> IT gremlins at work again?


It's been like that since last Friday..
to me that was the biggest clue they're not planning on being open in June.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Never resolved. We still debate the merits of FP- vs FP+ from time to time, a 7 year old argument.



I forget. Are weather Skyliner is a flaming death trap or not stil a debate?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I forget. Are weather Skyliner is a flaming death trap or not stil a debate?



If the collisions and falling out of the sky don’t get you, the masks and lack of A/C will.


----------



## Spaceguy55

The debate is over...... time to vote with your wallet


----------



## Mit88

Mission Space: Good replacement for Horizons?


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

People concerned about masks with regards to the HEAT only (not talking about those who oppose for other reasons) - get yourself a neck gaiter. Mines from Patagonia which works amazing in our Florida heat and humidity down here, but Columbia also makes a really nice one. They can be hard to find at the moment so be warned.
Yes, they’re not as effective as a heavy weight fabric mask, but they’re not completely useless either and you can actually breathe and be comfortable in oppressive weather while still meeting the face masks requirement.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Mission Space: Good replacement for Horizons?




Do you want a fight? This is how you get a fight.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> In 2025 Sven/Finn/Gwen will be given a Disboards honorary award of bravery and honesty


Or forever be made fun of.....such a fine line between hero and disgraced.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> If the collisions and falling out of the sky don’t get you, the masks and lack of A/C will.



which brings up a question. Are masks required in the Skyliner?  ;-)


----------



## Mit88

Spaceguy55 said:


> The debate is over...... time to vote with your wallet



Tell me when, and I gladly will lol


----------



## cakebaker

Spaceguy55 said:


> The debate is over...... time to vote with your wallet


I’ve been trying, they won’t take my money.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do you want a fight? This is how you get a fight.



I loved Horizons, but I’m one of a very select few that doesn’t hate mission space. But it’s only a matter of time before they tear it down for more festival pavilions


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I loved Horizons, but I’m one of a very select few that doesn’t hate mission space. But it’s only a matter of time before they tear it down for more festival pavilions



I wonder if it’s okay to remove your mask to use the barf bag during the ride.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if it’s okay to remove your mask to use the barf bag during the ride.



No. Because then Gary Sinese is at risk at catching the virus from you


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if it’s okay to remove your mask to use the barf bag during the ride.


I know where this is going and it’s not going to be pretty.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if it’s okay to remove your mask to use the barf bag during the ride.


LOL, you see, the mask debate is bringing out the important questions to Disney.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I loved Horizons, but I’m one of a very select few that doesn’t hate mission space. But it’s only a matter of time before they tear it down for more festival pavilions



I love science fiction and space stuff and really like mission space.  Does a good  job simulating what space travel is like.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I love science fiction and space stuff and really like mission space.  Does a good  job simulating what space travel is like.



Just change it to the Armageddon ride, put Bruce Willis or Steve Buscemi in the video and have the ride take you to the asteroid to drill a hole and drop a nuke into, cover the hole with a mask and get out of there


----------



## e_yerger

Guys I love talking attractions as much as the next guy, but lets keep the thread on topic


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> Guys I love talking attractions as much as the next guy, but lets keep the thread on topic


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandiz08 said:


> We should probably pay more attention to what Universal is doing, that may give us more info than what Disney is willing to give us.


My cousin is high up at Seaworld & told me today they’re trying to open discovery cove by mid June & the rest of the park by 7/4.


----------



## Spaceguy55

cakebaker said:


> I’ve been trying, they won’t take my money.


I'm betting my 1 night deposit on July 2nd for for weekend...


----------



## Mit88

When will Holy Land rise again? Are they extending annual passes? Will Jesus be wearing a mask for meet and greets? I need answers!


----------



## Krandor

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm betting my 1 night deposit on July 2nd for for weekend...



I'll be shocked if they open a weekend.  I think you'd want to test out new capacity procedures by opening on a monday or tuesday.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I'll be shocked if they open a weekend.  I think you'd want to test out new capacity procedures by opening on a monday or tuesday.



Agree 100%. Mon-Wed are the best days to reopen. It’s not going to stop the people that were already going, but it might help mitigate a decent amount, especially if people took other trips for the holiday weekend


----------



## Spaceguy55

Krandor said:


> I'll be shocked if they open a weekend.  I think you'd want to test out new capacity procedures by opening on a monday or tuesday.


I'm assuming a soft opening or something in mid June...


----------



## e_yerger

So FL has a mandatory quarantine on people from NY tri-state + other states which is set to expire July 8th. How do we feel like will work if parks open prior to then and handling APs?


----------



## SarahC97

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm assuming a soft opening or something in mid June...


I wonder if they'll have a soft opening purely for people who make reservations with tickets like they did in Shanghai before they open up the resorts to guests. Which can make sense as to why they're canceling June reservations.


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> So FL has a mandatory quarantine on people from NY tri-state + other states which is set to expire July 8th. How do we feel like will work if parks open prior to then and handling APs?



They’d likely take those restrictions off if/when they have an official plan in place to open up. It’s not a majority of the crowd that comes from the quarantine states, but it’s a big chunk. Their survival doesn’t depend on them, it would just help


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> So FL has a mandatory quarantine on people from NY tri-state + other states which is set to expire July 8th. How do we feel like will work if parks open prior to then and handling APs?



Once any big tourist place opens that order will be rescinded.


----------



## e_yerger

Mit88 said:


> They’d likely take those restrictions off if/when they have an official plan in place to open up. It’s not a majority of the crowd that comes from the quarantine states, but it’s a big chunk. Their survival doesn’t depend on them, it would just help





Krandor said:


> Once any big tourist place opens that order will be rescinded.


Is this something that’s been said by Florida Governor, or what we think is going to happen?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Once any big tourist place opens that order will be rescinded.



I think so too.

But to somewhat answer the question, as an international AP I plan to use my inability to cross the border to plead my case for compensation that works better for me once they open. I’d do the same if I lived in a state with restrictions.


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> Is this something that’s been said by Florida Governor, or what we think is going to happen?



Just a guess like most of this thread.  I don't seeing desantis doing anything to get in the way of the tourist industry when they are ready to restart.


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think so too.
> 
> But to somewhat answer the question, as an international AP I plan to use my inability to cross the border to plead my case for compensation that works better for me once they open. I’d do the same if I lived in a state with restrictions.


That’s my exact thought process - I live in NJ so if parks are open and my pass starts again, but I have to mandatory quarantine for 14 days I’ll be livid.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Agree 100%. Mon-Wed are the best days to reopen. It’s not going to stop the people that were already going, but it might help mitigate a decent amount, especially if people took other trips for the holiday weekend


If they have capacity limits, it really doesn’t matter what day they open.


----------



## Mit88

Anyone that’s willing to spread money throughout the state of Florida will be welcomed to their state. I think international travel might take a little longer. But Florida is going to need all the help they can get, and telling people from the NE that they can’t come to their state without quarantining impacts money. It’s not necessarily about just Disney. People coming on vacation spend money many places.


----------



## Mit88

How did Delta know my reservations were cancelled


----------



## kelly7adria

Are they letting those with July reservations cancel yet? Without cancellation  fees?


----------



## BlondieinFL

Kadorto said:


> Well..   that pretty much resolves the Great Disney Mask Debate of 2020..   now we'll see who's still going.


So, I don't really know anything about unions - so, does anyone know how this works?  Is this a permanent thing, is there a timetable, can this be changed at any time?


----------



## preemiemama

OnceUponATime15 said:


> ... Right now on MDE the only dining reservations available for booking at DS (and the Hyatt) for the entire month of June are Ravello and Wine Bar George..  I had no problem finding most DS restaurants on Opentable for June.
> 
> IT gremlins at work again?


Blog Mickey picked up this as a story.  I posted on the rumor thread but there was no discussion about it.  
https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...-availability-for-disney-springs-restaurants/"_Today, Disney not only started cancelling vacation reservations for guests planning on visiting in the first week of June, but they’ve also removed nearly all restaurant availability at Disney Springs through the end of June. This also aligns with the fact that Disney isn’t accepting new reservations before July 1st. Disney has begun to send out emails to guests who made early June reservations at Disney Springs, cancelling their reservation." _ It goes on to say that Wine Bar George is the only restaurant currently with June availability.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

preemiemama said:


> Blog Mickey picked up this as a story.  I posted on the rumor thread but there was no discussion about it.
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...-availability-for-disney-springs-restaurants/"_Today, Disney not only started cancelling vacation reservations for guests planning on visiting in the first week of June, but they’ve also removed nearly all restaurant availability at Disney Springs through the end of June. This also aligns with the fact that Disney isn’t accepting new reservations before July 1st. Disney has begun to send out emails to guests who made early June reservations at Disney Springs, cancelling their reservation." _ It goes on to say that Wine Bar George is the only restaurant currently with June availability.



It is reminiscent of what it looked like when May reservations were being cancelled - maybe the computer system just wipes out everything?  Tables are available for the month of June for DS restaurants on Open Table just not on MDE


----------



## whiporee

Disney's issue compared to Universal is the resort rooms. 30,000 to 9,000 -- at 75 percent capacity, that's 67,000 people to 20,000. Both parks would have  tough time saying to any resort guests they can't go to a park on any given day, but Disney would have a larger number of people to deal with. I'm sure WDW would love to have a phased opening of just the monorail hotels to see how it goes, but that's a very bad look to only let the most expensive hotels in and cancel everyone else. Universal could open to resort guests only and have manageable crowds. For WDW it's much harder. 

If UO opens first, my guess it's because they are in a better position to limit crowds than WDW is.


----------



## courtney1188

I wonder how long masks will be required for - I understand the need for them, but would prefer to delay our trip until they’re no longer necessary. Though sadly, at this point I guess there’s really no way to know when that will be.


----------



## Krandor

whiporee said:


> Disney's issue compared to Universal is the resort rooms. 30,000 to 9,000 -- at 75 percent capacity, that's 67,000 people to 20,000. Both parks would have  tough time saying to any resort guests they can't go to a park on any given day, but Disney would have a larger number of people to deal with. I'm sure WDW would love to have a phased opening of just the monorail hotels to see how it goes, but that's a very bad look to only let the most expensive hotels in and cancel everyone else. Universal could open to resort guests only and have manageable crowds. For WDW it's much harder.
> 
> If UO opens first, my guess it's because they are in a better position to limit crowds than WDW is.



Yeah the bottom line is it  doesn't matter what they announce.  Somebody is going to be upset.  If they guarantee resort guests slots in the park and cap it there then locals will be upset.  If they do a soft open with locals only the resort guests with cancelled roooms will be upset.  

Whenever WDW opens they are simply not going to be able to allow everybody in who wants to come And whatever plan they use to decide who gets in is going to upset somebody.  It sucks but it's just reality.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> which brings up a question. Are masks required in the Skyliner?  ;-)


Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> Yeah the bottom line is it  doesn't matter what they announce.  Somebody is going to be upset.  If they guarantee resort guests slots in the park and cap it there then locals will be upset.  If they do a soft open with locals only the resort guests with cancelled roooms will be upset.
> 
> Whenever WDW opens they are simply not going to be able to allow everybody in who wants to come And whatever plan they use to decide who gets in is going to upset somebody.  It sucks but it's just reality.


If they aren’t going to allow every resort guest access, they Can’t expect to have the resorts open. There may be a few guests willing to pay hundreds of dollars a night for a resort only stay, but the vast majority of people, while they may enjoy the resorts, go to WDW to go to the parks.
Locals can go anytime they want, but resort guests are there for a very limited amount of time and many of them once every few years at most. Locals may be upset, but they can be upset for free. Resort guests can’t.

I have no issue with a soft opening, just don’t open the resorts and lock guests out.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.



I'm of the opinion the skyliner wil be one of the first transportations things back up.  Much easier to keep social distancing on skyliner vs bus or boat.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.



Is there any talk of them sanitizing buses, boats, monorail cars, or ride vehicles between all guests?

I know we’ve done this before, but Skyliner makes distancing easy which is a big issue with all the other transportation methods. Like we saw in the Shanghai procedures video, I think they concentrate more on clean hands vs clean vehicles. Easier to do while things are operating.

***all speculation, I am not Sven, Finn, or Flynn.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.


I think the skyliner is the easiest to sanitize and move more people efficiently, skip every other car, slow the loading process and wipe them down. It’s certainly the easiest to socially distance. With reduced capacity it wouldn’t be hard at all.


----------



## westie55

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.



I obviously don't have a crystal ball or any more knowledge than the next person, but on any form of transportation or ride I don't think there's any way vehicles are going to be sanitized between every passenger. Many rides (HM, Peter Pan come to mind) don't stop moving. Buses and monorails have multiple stops. Empty seats won't be sanitized at every stop. Just my opinion. Not Disney but NYC subways are operating every day and are being sanitized overnight, not after each passenger stands up from his seat. I think more cleansing will happen and there may be wipes or hand sanitizer in or directly upon exiting ride vehicles,  but I don't see sanitation happening between every passenger on every vehicle. I think anyone who goes to theme parks will be assuming some level of risk knowing that they may touch the same common surfaces as other guests. I don't think Skyliner is off the table per se. In fact, I see it as potentially safer than a bus or monorail because it separates parties easily. We'll see what Disney does about shared transportation but my guess at this time is they keep all of it.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I think the skyliner is the easiest to sanitize and move more people efficiently, skip every other car, slow the loading process and wipe them down. It’s certainly the easiest to socially distance. With reduced capacity it wouldn’t be hard at all.



And with the character decals on the skyliner windows, it might be the closest to character interaction you’ll get all trip!


----------



## KayMichigan

If they *don't* operate the Skyliner, will they drop the prices at the Skyliner resorts? After all, you're paying extra for a service that you won't be able to use. However my guess is you'll still have to pay the higher prices.


----------



## rteetz

KayMichigan said:


> If they *don't* operate the Skyliner, will they drop the prices at the Skyliner resorts? After all, you're paying extra for a service that you won't be able to use. However my guess is you'll still have to pay the higher prices.


Prices at Skyliner resorts haven’t jumped a ton just yet. Obviously they have a bit and it really depends on the time of year.


----------



## rteetz

Per some images on Facebook Hong Kong is prepping their reopen. Markers all over the ground and what not.


----------



## LSUmiss

Hjs33 said:


> Disney has announced that they have come to an agreement with unions on the safety measures for workers related to opening of Disney World.  One step closer.....


I didn’t even think about that being a hold up.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is there any talk of them sanitizing buses, boats, monorail cars, or ride vehicles between all guests?
> 
> I know we’ve done this before, but Skyliner makes distancing easy which is a big issue with all the other transportation methods. Like we saw in the Shanghai procedures video, I think they concentrate more on clean hands vs clean vehicles. Easier to do while things are operating.
> 
> ***all speculation, I am not Sven, Finn, or Flynn.


They are sanitizing ride vehicles between guests at Shanghai and it was part of the initial Orange County guidelines.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

courtney1188 said:


> I wonder how long masks will be required for - I understand the need for them, but would prefer to delay our trip until they’re no longer necessary. Though sadly, at this point I guess there’s really no way to know when that will be.


That’s the next key question in my mind.  Seems like a given now that masks are required...but how long will it last..?


KayMichigan said:


> If they *don't* operate the Skyliner, will they drop the prices at the Skyliner resorts? After all, you're paying extra for a service that you won't be able to use. However my guess is you'll still have to pay the higher prices.


I’d be shocked if skyliner wasn’t running, and I’d be even more shocked if they drop prices if it isn’t.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Prices at Skyliner resorts haven’t jumped a ton just yet. Obviously they have a bit and it really depends on the time of year.


Yeah, that surprised me that we didn't see a huge price jump (a la monorail resort style). If the Skyliner doesn't operate initially (who knows?), they might not necessarily cut rates but perhaps any future room-only discounts released for those hotels would be a bit greater than the others in those categories. Like when they were doing that construction over at CBR a few years ago, they didn't cut the rates, but if you wanted free dining or the full 20% off at a Moderate hotel, you were staying at the CBR construction zone.



rteetz said:


> Per some images on Facebook Hong Kong is prepping their reopen. Markers all over the ground and what not.


And both the Hollywood Hotel and the Explorers Lodge have started taking reservations for arrivals beginning tomorrow night! (HKDL Hotel has been open, as was previously reported on this thread)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Per some images on Facebook Hong Kong is prepping their reopen. Markers all over the ground and what not.



Paris DL Executives met with their Public health officials this week for a walk through to get clear directions on how to safely reopen meeting public health criteria,  Media reports are suggesting a July 22nd reopening date

DLP was shuttered the same day as WDW & DL.  I’ve  been keeping an eye out for Paris.. didn’t think Hong Kong with the recent political unrest would be the next park open.   But as long as things are moving toward “normal” it’s all good! Lol...


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.


You don’t need to sanitize after every party.  There’s no way to do this on any form of transportation or any ride.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

westie55 said:


> I obviously don't have a crystal ball or any more knowledge than the next person, but on any form of transportation or ride I don't think there's any way vehicles are going to be sanitized between every passenger. Many rides (HM, Peter Pan come to mind) don't stop moving.



There’s also a chance they will not open rides that cannot be sanitized after each guest.

I am not saying it will happen, but it could a modified experience in the initial opening.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> There’s also a chance they will not open rides that cannot be sanitized after each guest.
> 
> I am not saying it will happen, but it could a modified experience in the initial opening.


That would knock out literally every omnimover


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> You don’t need to sanitize after every party.  There’s no way to do this on any form of transportation or any ride.


I’ve seen videos of gondola systems using the fogger cleaning systems. They could very well do this here.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> That would knock out literally every omnimover


Not necessarily. You only load every other or so and clean the other as they pass load or unload. They don’t need a full cleaning. A quick wipe down will do the job. There are plenty of tools for this.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> That would knock out literally every omnimover



And there are many rides that are not omnimovers. I wouldn’t be surprised by anything at this point and I think anything is a possibility.


----------



## Mit88

The public perception of City Walks opening seems to be pretty good. No outrage for the invitation of crowds, or any viral photos of people standing too close together

I have a suspicion social media wouldn’t react the same if Disney Springs opened first


----------



## Brianstl

westie55 said:


> I obviously don't have a crystal ball or any more knowledge than the next person, but on any form of transportation or ride I don't think there's any way vehicles are going to be sanitized between every passenger. Many rides (HM, Peter Pan come to mind) don't stop moving. Buses and monorails have multiple stops. Empty seats won't be sanitized at every stop. Just my opinion. Not Disney but NYC subways are operating every day and are being sanitized overnight, not after each passenger stands up from his seat. I think more cleansing will happen and there may be wipes or hand sanitizer in or directly upon exiting ride vehicles,  but I don't see sanitation happening between every passenger on every vehicle. I think anyone who goes to theme parks will be assuming some level of risk knowing that they may touch the same common surfaces as other guests. I don't think Skyliner is off the table per se. In fact, I see it as potentially safer than a bus or monorail because it separates parties easily. We'll see what Disney does about shared transportation but my guess at this time is they keep all of it.


You can sanitize a bus in minutes with a fogger at the end of a line and rotate another bus into service at Disney. I expect Disney to do that as well as well as sanitize the boats after each trip.  I think the rumors about the monorail not operating are probably correct.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I’ve seen videos of gondola systems using the fogger cleaning systems. They could very well do this here.


Foggers take minutes to work properly. That would require stopping the line every time you sanitize a car.


----------



## stayathomehero

Mit88 said:


> The public perception of City Walks opening seems to be pretty good. No outrage for the invitation of crowds, or any viral photos of people standing too close together
> 
> I have a suspicion social media wouldn’t react the same if Disney Springs opened first



Then it would be Murder Mouse inviting crowds to his Death Trap (that exits to the gift shop).


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Your chances of getting the virus at just one of the parades were much lower than if you went into one of the packed bars.


Have you been? Do you know what level of crowds we are talking about at these parades? This isn’t like Disney. It’s not as crowded as Bourbon street as far as volume, but it’s packed. Not to mention touching stuff thrown off floats, picking stuff up off the ground & then eating & drinking all day with not being able to wash your hands out there. Mardi Gras is actually pretty filthy. Not to mention some of the ppl I’m talking about went to both bars & parades.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Foggers take minutes to work properly. That would require stopping the line every time you sanitize a car.


You don’t have to fill every cabin each time. With limited guests in the parks there will be less people using the gondolas. Sanitize every other one at a time or something like that.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> I’ve seen videos of gondola systems using the fogger cleaning systems. They could very well do this here.



With less capacity in the parks, this is a solid solution. They’d need to seat guests in every third car, giving a full ride cycle for the sprayed car to dry.. guest gets out - next guest gets into a clean car two cars down. The seat vacated is fogged or ozonated... and so on etc.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Have you been? Do you know what level of crowds we are talking about at these parades? This isn’t like Disney. It’s not as crowded as Bourbon street as far as volume, but it’s packed. Not to mention touching stuff thrown off floats, picking stuff up off the ground & then eating & drinking all day with not being able to wash your hands out there. Mardi Gras is actually pretty filthy. Not to mention some of the ppl I’m talking about went to both bars & parades.


Because of air flow any crowded indoor situation presents a better opportunity for transmission than crowded outdoor situation at least according to the studies done so far.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> Foggers take minutes to work properly. That would require stopping the line every time you sanitize a car.



No it wouldn't. Use every other car.  Unload car 1, start fogger, then load car 2.  At other end they can remove fogger from car 1, load it, unload car 2 and fog it.


----------



## Mit88

stayathomehero said:


> Then it would be Murder Mouse inviting crowds to his Death Trap (that exits to the gift shop).



“Mickey Mouse was seen running through Disney Springs pulling masks off of guests’s faces and coughing on them before returning them to guests, it was a scene out of a horror movie.  I hope this is a lesson that Disney only reopened in attempts to kill all of their guests”


----------



## andyman8

OnceUponATime15 said:


> With less capacity in the parks, this is a solid solution. They’d need to seat guests in every third car, giving a full ride cycle for the sprayed car to dry.. guest gets out - next guest gets into a clean car two cars down. The seat vacated is fogged or ozonated... and so on etc.


They could even use one of those UV sterilizers. I never even knew they existed until recently, but if they don't damage the vehicle or create any other issues, they might be a good idea.


----------



## apinknightmare

BlondieinFL said:


> So, I don't really know anything about unions - so, does anyone know how this works?  Is this a permanent thing, is there a timetable, can this be changed at any time?



I have experience working with unions in a different sector. Generally speaking without knowing the specifics of this particular agreement apart from what's been reported about it, since the mask requirement was part of the union agreement, usually the union and Disney would have to agree to drop the requirement.   In my experience, Disney wouldn't be able to just drop the requirement if guests hate it, unless there's some language in the agreement giving them an out. I've never seen such a thing, but my union negotiating experience is in a different area, so maybe there is in this agreement!


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> You don’t have to fill every cabin each time. With limited guests in the parks there will be less people using the gondolas. Sanitize every other one at a time or something like that.


That could work.  It would take a lot of foggers, extra CMs, and special training for CMs. Probably lead to Some initial problems on top of the problems they we’re experiencing before, but it could work.  Getting this to work properly would probably require the most training time of anything before they would open it up.


----------



## randumb0

The sad part is WDW may need to close again in the fall if this virus acts like some of its cousins


----------



## gottalovepluto

Kadorto said:


> Well..   that pretty much resolves the Great Disney Mask Debate of 2020..   now we'll see who's still going.


Sorry. Not done!! Time to argue about enforcement and take in park videos of mad or passed out people! (Sucks to be Disney considering how many people normally pass out during summer at WDW )


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> I’ll be there - with my mask! Can’t wait to be back on main street!


I’ll try if they let me keep my June reservation! But my mask is coming off like 20 times a day to drink water and eat so sanitize your hands often because I might touch something after touching my mask without knowing it


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> So FL has a mandatory quarantine on people from NY tri-state + other states which is set to expire July 8th. How do we feel like will work if parks open prior to then and handling APs?


I concur with those thinking that goes away, quietly, when Phase 2 starts.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I didn’t even think about that being a hold up.


Still a way to go


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> Is this something that’s been said by Florida Governor, or what we think is going to happen?


Think


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> So FL has a mandatory quarantine on people from NY tri-state + other states which is set to expire July 8th. How do we feel like will work if parks open prior to then and handling APs?


Wait til 7/8 is definite? I didn’t think there was a date? Now that pisses me off too! There is absolutely no reason for that now. Definitely not for here. This is all just getting absolutely ridiculous now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> Skyliner will not be operating for a long time.  There is no way they can operate the line while having to sanitize the gondolas each time a group leaves a gondola.


I think they’ll find a way honestly. Even if they have to pause the line often for sanitizing. It’s such a great way to transport guests without a bunch of other guests.


----------



## LSUmiss

BlondieinFL said:


> So, I don't really know anything about unions - so, does anyone know how this works?  Is this a permanent thing, is there a timetable, can this be changed at any time?


I was wondering too. And how is that different from other furloughed employees as in if you get called back, you work or lose unemployment. No negotiation about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Paris DL Executives met with their Public health officials this week for a walk through to get clear directions on how to safely reopen meeting public health criteria,  Media reports are suggesting a July 22nd reopening date
> 
> DLP was shuttered the same day as WDW & DL.  I’ve  been keeping an eye out for Paris.. didn’t think Hong Kong with the recent political unrest would be the next park open.   But as long as things are moving toward “normal” it’s all good! Lol...


HK operated through a lot more political unrest than they are experiencing right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> No it wouldn't. Use every other car.  Unload car 1, start fogger, then load car 2.  At other end they can remove fogger from car 1, load it, unload car 2 and fog it.


That sounds way to expensive


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> They could even use one of those UV sterilizers. I never even knew they existed until recently, but if they don't damage the vehicle or create any other issues, they might be a good idea.


Research is still being done to see if that works on COVID 19 so I vote no for now.

also- expensive.


----------



## gottalovepluto

At some point people will have to accept they’re sitting/riding/touching someone else did...


----------



## Aurora0427

So out here in San Diego, they’ve hired “citizen scientists” to swab surfaces all over the city to try and study the effects COVID-19 has on surfaces. This type of data could be very helpful to a place like WDW. A place full of surfaces. 

I tried to copy the link, but my app won’t let me... it’s in the San Diego Tribune.


----------



## gottalovepluto

apinknightmare said:


> I have experience working with unions in a different sector. Generally speaking without knowing the specifics of this particular agreement apart from what's been reported about it, since the mask requirement was part of the union agreement, usually the union and Disney would have to agree to drop the requirement.   In my experience, Disney wouldn't be able to just drop the requirement if guests hate it, unless there's some language in the agreement giving them an out. I've never seen such a thing, but my union negotiating experience is in a different area, so maybe there is in this agreement!


Suspect union members will scream at leadership they are sick of it around the same time Disney is thinking the req is a PITA and- magic. Masks strongly suggested.


----------



## DisFitz

LSUmiss said:


> Have you been? Do you know what level of crowds we are talking about at these parades? This isn’t like Disney. It’s not as crowded as Bourbon street as far as volume, but it’s packed. Not to mention touching stuff thrown off floats, picking stuff up off the ground & then eating & drinking all day with not being able to wash your hands out there. Mardi Gras is actually pretty filthy. Not to mention some of the ppl I’m talking about went to both bars & parades.


We went to Mardi Gras as well and so far either we haven't been sick or we didn't know we were sick.  The virus tracing indicates it came in from NYC to Nola. . .we only went to one parade, but we stayed in the FQ and made the rounds to lots of places. . .


----------



## DisFitz

Krandor said:


> No it wouldn't. Use every other car.  Unload car 1, start fogger, then load car 2.  At other end they can remove fogger from car 1, load it, unload car 2 and fog it.


Hired!!!


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Because of air flow any crowded indoor situation presents a better opportunity for transmission than crowded outdoor situation at least according to the studies done so far.


The bars are not really enclosed during Mardi Gras (Or ever) Everything is open. And we were in giant enclosed tents a few times between parades
b/c it was cold or raining with at least 40-50 ppl each time. Maybe we just got lucky. Idk but right or wrong, it has shaped my perspective & the risks I’m willing to take to go places now.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> That sounds way to expensive


It would be. It will probably come down to how the cost would compare to operating extra bus service and how complicated they are willing to get when it comes to operating the system.  I still think it will probably not operate, but I am sure they are going to make every attempt to find a way to operate it.  It is extremely popular and it is the main selling point for buying Riviera points.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> It would be. It will probably come down to how the cost would compare to operating extra bus service and how complicated they are willing to get when it comes to operating the system.  I still think it will probably not operate, but I am sure they are going to make every attempt to find a way to operate it.  It is extremely popular and it is the main selling point for buying Riviera points.



The skyliner will run since it is easy to social distance but I don't think they are going to sanitize after every party though they could if they wanted.  They may just have scheduled times they take it down and sanitize all the cars during the day.


----------



## Britty2

courtney1188 said:


> I wonder how long masks will be required for - I understand the need for them, but would prefer to delay our trip until they’re no longer necessary. Though sadly, at this point I guess there’s really no way to know when that will be.


IMO IF they are opened let’s say in July and they are at capacity all days making money with the masks required and things are good with no cases exploding. I feel like they will keep it that way for a while at least until the vaccine is made to the public. Or until it’s proven from another park that no masks isn’t hurting. They won’t be the first or even second to say masks off.


----------



## ScubaCat

Britty2 said:


> IMO IF they are opened let’s say in July and they are at capacity all days making money with the masks required and things are good with no cases exploding. I feel like they will keep it that way for a while at least until the vaccine is made to the public. Or until it’s proven from another park that no masks isn’t hurting. They won’t be the first or even second to say masks off.



There are many factors that contribute to a decision like that.  For instance, if domestic infection numbers dropped close enough to zero, or if (when? ) a reliable treatment were discovered and made available, I could see masks being made optional.

The PR of an outbreak originating at a Disney park is a very serious concern.  Remember, bad PR affects perception much more than reality.  And perception is what drives guests to choose whether or not to visit.  This is why so many cancelled due to hurricane Dorian, yet had any simply flown in anyway (or rebooked cancelled flights into Tampa like I did), they might have enjoyed beautiful weather and 10 minute waits for Smuggler's Run and Slinky Dog.   But many cancelled, and unlike a hurricane, this is not just a storm that'll be over in a few days if it blows up.


----------



## Cfiiitz

gottalovepluto said:


> At some point people will have to accept they’re sitting/riding/touching someone else did...



Totally agree with this statement. People examining every little interaction and how it will inconvenience them/endanger them is kinda nuts. When Disney opens it is not going to be the place for people who hold extreme opinions...

Are you going to be mad if you see one child without a face mask? Stay home. Are you going to be mad if you absolutely can’t walk around with a drink and no face mask? Stay home then too.
Are you going to feel unsafe if someone looks though your bag with hands that might have touched something else? This isn’t the place for you. Are you going to push someone who comes in your 6 foot bubble? That’s not nice. Or, will you know it’s probably fine because you’re wearing a mask anyway. Are you scared of the Skyliner because someone else might have sat in it since it was last sanitized? Maybe you need to reschedule or rethink - you can’t really avoid elevators and it’s the same premise.

If you acknowledge the risk, agree to adapt your trip (and expectations) to the rules, wash your hands and stand back from the cashier in the stores - it will be fine!! Perfection is not an achievable standard by Disney or by park goers. Everyone is (hopefully) just doing the best they think they can to keep everyone safe.  And if you can’t roll with it avoid the stress and reschedule would be my suggestion.


----------



## ryman471

Cfiiitz said:


> Totally agree with this statement. People examining every little interaction and how it will inconvenience them/endanger them is kinda nuts. When Disney opens it is not going to be the place for people who hold extreme opinions...
> 
> Are you going to be mad if you see one child without a face mask? Stay home. Are you going to be mad if you absolutely can’t walk around with a drink and no face mask? Stay home then too.
> Are you going to feel unsafe if someone looks though your bag with hands that might have touched something else? This isn’t the place for you. Are you going to push someone who comes in your 6 foot bubble? That’s not nice. Or, will you know it’s probably fine because you’re wearing a mask anyway. Are you scared of the Skyliner because someone else might have sat in it since it was last sanitized? Maybe you need to reschedule or rethink - you can’t really avoid elevators and it’s the same premise.
> 
> If you acknowledge the risk, agree to adapt your trip (and expectations) to the rules, wash your hands and stand back from the cashier in the stores - it will be fine!! Perfection is not an achievable standard by Disney or by park goers. Everyone is (hopefully) just doing the best they think they can to keep everyone safe.  And if you can’t roll with it avoid the stress and reschedule would be my suggestion.


But tha


juice0358 said:


> Hah was about to write the exact reply. Also the 80% of people will have their mask off “guaranteed” was great. So many solid statistics on this thread.


LOL watch. I dont say 'off'. i say below their mouth ALOT of the time so it looks like it is on. Dont need data and statistics. This is just common sense what is going to happen in 100 degree heat and 90% humidity when you are on vacation. Just remember, i told you so when it happens and you are mad because you claim they arent protecting you or policing it better


----------



## Primeval Princess

Cfiiitz said:


> When Disney opens it is not going to be the place for people who hold extreme opinions...Are you going to be mad if you see one child without a face mask? Stay home. Are you going to be mad if you absolutely can’t walk around with a drink and no face mask? Stay home then too... if you can’t roll with it avoid the stress and reschedule would be my suggestion.


I agree with the jist of your argument. The problem for some of us is that we are already financially invested in these trips. I spent thousands of dollars on Platinum APs in 2019 ($1,200 per AP), expecting to take big trips this summer and at Christmas. We already activitated them in December '19 for a 3-day park visit before a cruise. So what now? No, I don't want to "roll with" Disney's new normal. We are from out of state and are not going to fly in and pay through the nose for resort stays for such a limited and restrictive experience.  But at the same time, they have our money & there has been no indication from Disney that they plan on refunding anything except the closure period, which will add up to just a few hundred dollars per pass. That would be a big loss for us.


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> Wait til 7/8 is definite? I didn’t think there was a date? Now that pisses me off too! There is absolutely no reason for that now. Definitely not for here. This is all just getting absolutely ridiculous now.


He extended the EO an additional 60 days at the beginning of May.


----------



## Primeval Princess

AmishGuy91 said:


> https://www.statesman.com/news/2020...t-single-day-hike-in-coronavirus-deaths-cases


Please keep in mind that Texas has had a very low rate of infections and deaths so far, and has had absolutely no issue with hospital capacity. So an increase, which is to be expected both due to reopening and increased testing, isn't unexpected or a catastrophe.

Of course, numbers are going to go up everywhere with reopening, that's logic. Viruses spread. But reopening is inevitable and cannot wait 1-5 years for a vaccine that might or might not ever come. As long as an area's hospital capacity is adequate, reopening needs to continue. Those most at risk should continue to shelter in place (and our government should support them), but the rest of society needs to get back to work.


----------



## WallEFan00

Mit88 said:


> How did Delta know my reservations were cancelled


I read somewhere that MCO traffic is down 97% since the parks are closed. They can pretty much guarantee that with parks closing, people won’t be traveling. I’m actually surprised there are any flights to Orlando with the parks closed.


----------



## rpb718

Primeval Princess said:


> Please keep in mind that Texas has had a very low rate of infections and deaths so far, and has had absolutely no issue with hospital capacity. So an increase, which is to be expected both due to reopening and increased testing, isn't a catastrophy.
> 
> Of course, numbers are going to go up everywhere with reopening, that's logic. Viruses spread. But reopening is inevitable and cannot wait 1-3 years for a vaccine. As long as an area's hospital capacity is adequate, reopening needs to continue. Those most at risk should continue to shelter in place, but the rest of society needs to get back to work.



So it's just "tough luck" for all the high risk people that need to work?


----------



## Primeval Princess

rpb718 said:


> So it's just "tough luck" for all the high risk people that need to work?


No, our government should continue to support them. That's much more logical and economically responsible than sending random checks to everyone, regardless of risk status, while also forcing everyone to stay home, regardless of risk status.


----------



## woody337

rpb718 said:


> So it's just "tough luck" for all the high risk people that need to work?


So whats your solution then?


----------



## Sandiz08

Texas is a very large state, with a lot of people living in it. The resources are fine, so the governor is reopening much like Desantis is doing for Florida.


----------



## lilypgirl

rpb718 said:


> So it's just "tough luck" for all the high risk people that need to work?


If you are high risk you absolutely should not be working and that is a suggestion in every single reopening plan from the federal government to the states. I for one would rather all of this funding taking place be given to those LEGIT  at risk people so they can stay home and the rest of us who fall into that over 98% recovery rate  can go back to life as scheduled.


----------



## Primeval Princess

WallEFan00 said:


> I read somewhere that MCO traffic is down 97% since the parks are closed... I’m actually surprised there are any flights to Orlando with the parks closed.


Well, some people do live and work there...


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

lilypgirl said:


> Do you have any information on this as being factual that you can link ? I haven't heard that any of the states that opened like GA and FL are dealing with mass casualties   or even an increase of hospitalizations so I am really curious to  where this number is coming from .


Strictly speaking about data post reopening - it’s too early to tell. For FL specifically, the earliest we’d see any reopening statistics show up would be Monday as it’s been two weeks at that point, but most likely it’ll take longer than that since many restaurants and retail stores that were open remained empty until the weekend - at least here Orange County that seemed to be the theme.


----------



## DZNEMcCann

gottalovepluto said:


> I suspect Disney blanket cancelled all ADRs made through them so anyone who still intends to go to DS during this time should contact the restaurant direct.


I rebooked last night for August and the CM told me to make sure to cancel my ADR for june1-6. I told her I already got emails saying that they were canceled.


----------



## yulilin3

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Strictly speaking about data post reopening - it’s too early to tell. For FL specifically, the earliest we’d see any reopening statistics show up would be Monday as it’s been two weeks at that point, but most likely it’ll take longer than that since many restaurants and retail stores that were open remained empty until the weekend - at least here Orange County that seemed to be the theme.


DeSantis will speak today and he said yesterday he will give new guidelines to move forward (he didn't use Phase 2) that will be implemented Monday


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis will speak today and he said yesterday he will give new guidelines to move forward (he didn't use Phase 2) that will be implemented Monday


Do you feel that Phase 2 is soon?


----------



## rpb718

woody337 said:


> So whats your solution then?



I don't have a solution.  I just read posts about folks just wanting their lives to go back to normal and started thinking about all the high risk folks they want to leave behind and forget.  What kind of life is that?  And for how long?  Hard to advance at your job when you aren't working.  And it depends on how much they were making vs. how much they are being supplemented.  Subsidies may not be enough.  And will their job still be there when it's decided they can go back?


----------



## jlwhitney

ScubaCat said:


> There are many factors that contribute to a decision like that.  For instance, if domestic infection numbers dropped close enough to zero, or if (when? ) a reliable treatment were discovered and made available, I could see masks being made optional.



I also will be curious to see what the feedback on CMs wearing them are come summer heat and humidity, more so the ones that are outside the whole. Its one thing to push for them but how many of them have worn one all day in heat and humidity yet?


----------



## BryGuy415

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis will speak today and he said yesterday he will give new guidelines to move forward (he didn't use Phase 2) that will be implemented Monday



Most governors seem to advance their next steps on Friday for Monday.  My assumptions are their logic is once they announce people will just start doing that immediately anyhow, so the less notice they give them the better.  I think the most interesting advance is that arenas can go from 0% all the way to 50% in phase 2.  a huge leap in my mind.  But it also opens the door for theme parks to open in the same style that SDL did.  "you said 50%...we'll only do x% to be even more cautious"


----------



## Dis5150

Cfiiitz said:


> Totally agree with this statement. People examining every little interaction and how it will inconvenience them/endanger them is kinda nuts. When Disney opens it is not going to be the place for people who hold extreme opinions...
> 
> Are you going to be mad if you see one child without a face mask? Stay home. Are you going to be mad if you absolutely can’t walk around with a drink and no face mask? Stay home then too.
> Are you going to feel unsafe if someone looks though your bag with hands that might have touched something else? This isn’t the place for you. Are you going to push someone who comes in your 6 foot bubble? That’s not nice. Or, will you know it’s probably fine because you’re wearing a mask anyway. Are you scared of the Skyliner because someone else might have sat in it since it was last sanitized? Maybe you need to reschedule or rethink - you can’t really avoid elevators and it’s the same premise.
> 
> If you acknowledge the risk, agree to adapt your trip (and expectations) to the rules, wash your hands and stand back from the cashier in the stores - it will be fine!! Perfection is not an achievable standard by Disney or by park goers. Everyone is (hopefully) just doing the best they think they can to keep everyone safe.  And if you can’t roll with it avoid the stress and reschedule would be my suggestion.



I like this post so much I liked it before I finished reading it! 

People CAN and SHOULD expect a much greater level of sanitation from Disney, but, ultimately, you are responsible for yourself. Carry hand sanitizer and USE IT OFTEN! I am an essential worker in a residential center for developmentally disabled adults. They cannot wear masks. We all wear them. But we are hands on, touching them constantly. After they are touched by other employees. We have sanitizer dispensers mounted everywhere and use it all day long. We have eliminated all outside visitors and employees get their temperature taken and fill out a questionnaire every day before entry to the buildings. Even with all these safeguards in place, we know it is on US to sanitize ourselves, literally every time you touch something that someone else has touched. And don't touch your face. 

I have a trip booked end of June/beginning of July that I am fine with taking. Because I sanitize constantly. I know it won't be like every other trip and am ok with that because we go often. I understand everyone's situation is different (like having kids to worry about constantly!) and if you are not ok with that, it probably isn't the best time for you to go (and that sucks, agreed!).


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis will speak today and he said yesterday he will give new guidelines to move forward (he didn't use Phase 2) that will be implemented Monday



From what I read sounds like he will add gyms in and finish up phase 1 the task force recommended. Which would expand retail/dining to 50% and allow movie theaters/auditoriums/theaters top open with 50% and strict procedures.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> From what I read sounds like he will add gyms in and finish up phase 1 the task force recommended. Which would expand retail/dining to 50% and allow movie theaters/auditoriums/theaters top open with 50% and strict procedures.


I'm monitoring his twitter to see what time he'll talk
Someone on the task force gave a good idea about gyms, for people to make reservations to go and that way the gym can control the amount of people without having to turn anyone away
Retail and dining need to expand soon, they are mostly losing money at 25%


----------



## JaNelson38

woody337 said:


> Do you feel that Phase 2 is soon?



A couple of business people I know in Florida have said to me the word privately through the grapevine is that they're shooting for Memorial Day weekend for phase 2.



rpb718 said:


> I don't have a solution.  I just read posts about folks just wanting their lives to go back to normal and started thinking about all the high risk folks they want to leave behind and forget.  What kind of life is that?  And for how long?  Hard to advance at your job when you aren't working.  And it depends on how much they were making vs. how much they are being supplemented.  Subsidies may not be enough.  And will their job still be there when it's decided they can go back?



The point I've been trying to make forever is that people have to make decisions for themselves.  There is no perfect solution, which is why people are all over the place with the response to this.  But at the same time, making everyone else stay home because a small segment of the population is "high risk" to this is simply not functional to society.  But because people want to move forward doesn't mean they want to "leave behind and forget"...lets get real.  My parents - both of whom would be "high risk" to this disease, based on the metrics - have said to me personally to not be afraid of coming to their home to see them, or bringing their grandkids to come see them.  It would devastate them to not be able to see us or my kids, and it would devastate our kids to be able to not see grandma and grandpa.  The amount of emotional devastation alone for all parties outweighs any 'risk' towards perhaps catching or transmitting a virus. 

You're not going to legislate risk out of life.  Every part of life involves risk.  And you're not going to invent ways for people to avoid illness.  This is why I've been saying we need to learn to live with this, not keep doing everything we can to avoid it.  People who are "high risk" to this need to make decisions for themselves, and some of those decisions may be hard ones.  Maybe they'll have to accept a level of risk to return to work.  Maybe they'll need to find a different job that is lower risk to their health.  Tens of millions of Americans are going to have to find new jobs out of no fault of their own from this, and they're NOT 'high risk'.


----------



## BryGuy415

yulilin3 said:


> I'm monitoring his twitter to see what time he'll talk
> Someone on the task force gave a good idea about gyms, for people to make reservations to go and that way the gym can control the amount of people without having to turn anyone away
> Retail and dining need to expand soon, they are mostly losing money at 25%



Reservations seem like the most organized way to control crowds for all restaurants/gyms/activities - I hope we see that as a sweeping trend across our country.


----------



## ryman471

Disney is not confirming guests will be required to wear a mask yet. There has not been one Company person announce that yet. If they require it, it is just a PR move because they will not be worn right by majority of the people so if you decide to go if they decide to require guests, dont be all warm and fuzzy inside because your risk will be reduced on getting the corona virus because majority of people will have their mask wrapped around their chin most of the day. Carry hand sanitizer and clean hands constantly, sneaze/cough in arm, keep distances and dont go if older or immune deficient but that would make too much sense and not feed into the fear mongering


----------



## xuxa777

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Strictly speaking about data post reopening - it’s too early to tell. For FL specifically, the earliest we’d see any reopening statistics show up would be Monday as it’s been two weeks at that point, but most likely it’ll take longer than that since many restaurants and retail stores that were open remained empty until the weekend - at least here Orange County that seemed to be the theme.


 Just two more weeks


----------



## ryman471

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Strictly speaking about data post reopening - it’s too early to tell. For FL specifically, the earliest we’d see any reopening statistics show up would be Monday as it’s been two weeks at that point, but most likely it’ll take longer than that since many restaurants and retail stores that were open remained empty until the weekend - at least here Orange County that seemed to be the theme.


Just take the state connected to florida, Georgia. They open alot of stuff way before anyone and took alot of crap for it. Have they had some big increase or outbreak? Nope. I dont think Georgia has special alien bodies to be more immune so I am sure this will be the trend.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> I'm monitoring his twitter to see what time he'll talk
> Someone on the task force gave a good idea about gyms, for people to make reservations to go and that way the gym can control the amount of people without having to turn anyone away
> Retail and dining need to expand soon, they are mostly losing money at 25%



I am ready for them to say when auditoriums can open so my daughters dance studio can lock in a recital date/time.


----------



## SierraT

I know some of us have said that perhaps Disney is waiting for Phase 2 so much less restrictions and the ability to have more people fill the parks (more people = more money).  If they are moving in that direction, I hope they will, at the very least, allow some of us to re-book in June for the days originally booked if they decide to open.  I was thinking about it last night and feel like it’s kind of lousy to cancel an entire trip when many days go into the next supposed cancellation week.  

To add insult to injury the fast passes are still sitting there for the week that isn’t cancelled yet and the resort reservation isn’t cancelled.  I’m not going to move or cancel it either, just going to see what happens.


----------



## mshanson3121

ryman471 said:


> Disney is not confirming guests will be required to wear a mask yet. There has not been one Company person announce that yet.



Yeah... I mean the fact that they are required in Shanghai, in Disney Springs AND the CEO himself said they will likely be required means nothing I suppose...


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

ryman471 said:


> Just take the state connected to florida, Georgia. They open alot of stuff way before anyone and took alot of crap for it. Have they had some big increase or outbreak? Nope. I dont think Georgia has special alien bodies to be more immune so I am sure this will be the trend.


There’s a lot of nuance to all of this though. Population density matters, a lot. Mostly though, there’s still a majority of the population in states that have reopened that are choosing to stay home and not visit restaurants and other businesses now reopened, so a spike in cases isn’t likely but we can’t just say “see it’s a success” as a result.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis will speak today and he said yesterday he will give new guidelines to move forward (he didn't use Phase 2) that will be implemented Monday


Today is my birthday so I’m hoping for some good Disney news!  Or even a glimmer of it haha.


----------



## charmed59

mshanson3121 said:


> Yeah... I mean the fact that they are required in Shanghai, in Disney Springs AND the CEO himself said they will likely be required means nothing I suppose...



I think the union agreement that employees and guests will wear masks is the final say.


----------



## snappy

Sorry if it’s already been mentioned (this is a long and active thread) but why can’t they have “senior/at risk  park hour(s)” like Walmart, Target, CVS, etc?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Maybe we get back on DISNEY talk


----------



## woody337

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Maybe we get back on DISNEY talk


That would be great


----------



## Searc

BryGuy415 said:


> Reservations seem like the most organized way to control crowds for all restaurants/gyms/activities - I hope we see that as a sweeping trend across our country.


I believe that's why all ADR's were cancelled across the board at DS. It is easier for restaurants to control capacity when people contact them directly to book.


----------



## apinknightmare

Reading these arguments is interesting. I don't know how many Disney employees who will be called back to work when the park opens are elderly, have underlying conditions, or are smokers. Probably quite a few? I assume most of them need to work, would be ineligible for any kind of assistance if they choose not to return and are looking at a bleak job market if they want to find a job that's less risky. 

Anyone returning to work is assuming some risk, and based on the union agreement specifics that were released yesterday, Disney and the workers have agreed to some risk mitigation in the form of a mask requirement for them and for guests. Maybe it'll work and stay mandatory for along time, maybe the employees will decide the hassle and discomfort isn't worth it and ask that the requirement be dropped from the agreement. Until then, the least anyone can do if they choose to go to Disney on a vacation and take advantage of these people's risks is to do as they ask and wear a mask and follow social distancing, even if you don't think other people will, even if other people aren't, even if you think mask wearing is stupid and unhelpful. Disney has definitely accounted for those people and likely have a plan to deal with them, no matter how ineffective any of us may think it is.

That personally seems like the best way to move foreword to me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I cannot believe part of the mask debate is still will they or won’t they require them.

If Bob Chapek and the union both said in some fashion “we are opening June 15th” that would be the accepted opening date. Masks are required for the time being. It really doesn’t matter whether you (General you) think they’re stupid.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Today is my birthday so I’m hoping for some good Disney news!  Or even a glimmer of it haha.



*Happy Birthday!  Hope you get the news you’re hoping for 
Or at least the glimmer... *


----------



## cakebaker

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Maybe we get back on DISNEY talk


I fell down the rabbit hole, but I made it back. My apologies...Disney, let's talk Disney!


----------



## FreeTime

WallEFan00 said:


> I read somewhere that MCO traffic is down 97% since the parks are closed. They can pretty much guarantee that with parks closing, people won’t be traveling. I’m actually surprised there are any flights to Orlando with the parks closed.


Why wouldn’t there by flights still to/from MCO? There are travelers going there for other reasons. If there weren’t flights, I wouldn’t be able to visit my client there, that I do essential state work for, to help keep your world moving.


----------



## Sandiz08

So anything new on theme park operational updates?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Searc said:


> I believe that's why all ADR's were cancelled across the board at DS. It is easier for restaurants to control capacity when people contact them directly to book.



That would make sense with open table still allowing reservations for those restaurants.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

I’ll get us back on track...

I don’t know if this has been discussed here yet or not, but does anyone have any opinions on masks and wearing them while at the parks?


----------



## SierraT

I think someone mentioned yesterday that the restaurants in Disney Springs have been pulled off the Disney site for June where they were available before.  I can’t see any openings on opentable either, but can not imagine they aren’t going to open even their restaurants.  Sounds a little crazy especially given the rumors Central Fl is moving into Phase 2 soon.

There has to be something else going on.  Maybe they can’t come to an agreement with a union or don’t have the staff?  It’s 3 weeks away.  I was thinking I’d book an available resort and just pool and Disney springs a budget type trip.


----------



## Sandiz08

Any age limit at city walk on the mask thing? I would assume babies don’t have to wear them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> So anything new on theme park operational updates?


We're watching for the governor's press conference today, it's anticipated more restrictions might be lifted in FL. @yulilin3 said his Twitter feed usually puts out the time, as of yet it has not.


----------



## Mit88

BryGuy415 said:


> I don't question the inconvenience it will cause at all.  But it does seem like the most organized way to control crowds and respect your time in advance.  I hope that system isn't a forever thing, but again...in the short term...doesn't it seem like a solid way to reopen while following guidelines and respecting you, the patron?



I don’t disagree that it’s a good idea, it is. But these places can’t change the terms of service after this and expect their paying customers to be ok with that.

Would be like if Netflix decided to continue charging customers, but out of the blue decided that you can only watch 1 movie or 1 episode of a show a week


----------



## Laurabearz

I honestly don’t think Disney needs to fog each skyline between guests. Give everyone a squirt of hand sanitize plus their masks (although I’m sure everyone will take off their masks once the door close) and that should be sufficient.  Maybe wiping down the door edges between parties. Heck if they give me Clorox wipes I’ll wipe the thing down while riding it hahahahaha

Of course I am vested in the skyline running because Im staying at Pop.


----------



## stayathomehero

Regarding buffets: when they eventually (hopefully) return to normal, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a CM spray everyone's hands when a guest walks up to the buffet, ala cruise ships?


----------



## yulilin3

stayathomehero said:


> Regarding buffets: when they eventually (hopefully) return to normal, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a CM spray everyone's hands when a guest walks up to the buffet, ala cruise ships?


I think they will move to having a CM serve the food for you. But they will most likely have hand sanitizer at the entrance to the restaurant, that's how all locations at citywalk were set up yesterday


----------



## Sandiz08

stayathomehero said:


> Regarding buffets: when they eventually (hopefully) return to normal, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a CM spray everyone's hands when a guest walks up to the buffet, ala cruise ships?


Yes! Or an automatic dispenser before you pick up your plate.


----------



## preemiemama

SierraT said:


> I think someone mentioned yesterday that the restaurants in Disney Springs have been pulled off the Disney site for June where they were available before.  I can’t see any openings on opentable either, but can not imagine they aren’t going to open even their restaurants.  Sounds a little crazy especially given the rumors Central Fl is moving into Phase 2 soon.
> 
> There has to be something else going on.  Maybe they can’t come to an agreement with a union or don’t have the staff?  It’s 3 weeks away.  I was thinking I’d book an available resort and just pool and Disney springs a budget type trip.


I posted the Blog Mickey post saying that yesterday.  I tend to agree that there must be something else happening.  Though part of the story said people with June restaurant reservations were being contacted and canceled.  Maybe the current reservations put those restaurants over capacity and they need to bring that down?  Most recent reservations go first?


----------



## dischris11

Is the consensus that June is not happening? I have a dvc stay in the middle of June (rented points) and I'm debating on kicking my vacation to next June or trying for November. It will be the first trip for my kids and we would want all four parks open. If only we had a crystal ball.


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> He extended the EO an additional 60 days at the beginning of May.


I knew he extended it but didn’t know it had a length.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I think they will move to having a CM serve the food for you. But they will most likely have hand sanitizer at the entrance to the restaurant, that's how all locations at citywalk were set up yesterday



Yeah - buffets are tough to have a server for each hot food item to serve.   Would take forever to go through a buffet line without ending up with something getting cold.   Tough to social distance too.  I have a feeling buffets won't be available for a long while and everything will be off the menu.

(Been a week or so since the buffet talk, and I could use a change of pace.)


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> So it's just "tough luck" for all the high risk people that need to work?


It is what it is. It sucks. But we just can’t stay closed until the threat is gone.


----------



## cakebaker

dischris11 said:


> Is the consensus that June is not happening? I have a dvc stay in the middle of June (rented points) and I'm debating on kicking my vacation to next June or trying for November. It will be the first trip for my kids and we would want all four parks open. If only we had a crystal ball.


No one knows, imo it doesn't seem likely. I'd wait and let Disney cancel just in case they offer an incentive to book later.


----------



## ruthies12

I'm about 99% sure I'm going to cancel my June 20th trip.  Not debating masks BUT for me personally having to wear one in the heat is a hard no and I think it's pretty clear they will be required in June IF Disney even opens.  We have other vacation stuff we can do for fun here closer to home that I've put off booking cause I've been waiting to see what was happening with Disney and I think I'm ready to pull the plug on Disney and move ahead with other plans that have a much better chance of actually happening and with a lot less stress and hassle.

I am, however, going to hold off on actually cancelling since I was a rebook from March with a free dining plan and I'm still hopeful that Disney live up to their name and let people rebook that.  

On a factual note- my mom's friend who had been told by the phone CM that they were opening May 16th lol has just emailed me to tell me her dining reservations have been cancelled but not her resort yet.  She was June 1st to 6th.


----------



## Searc

Sandiz08 said:


> Any age limit at city walk on the mask thing? I would assume babies don’t have to wear them.


Masks are not recommended for children 2 and under.


----------



## TropicalDIS

dischris11 said:


> Is the consensus that June is not happening? I have a dvc stay in the middle of June (rented points) and I'm debating on kicking my vacation to next June or trying for November. It will be the first trip for my kids and we would want all four parks open. If only we had a crystal ball.



It doesn’t look good. While I think there’s a possibility of a soft opening near the end of June, smart money is on early July. I have said July 1st in the past but I think July 6th/7th is a good bet, after the holiday weekend.


----------



## SierraT

I thi


ruthies12 said:


> I'm about 99% sure I'm going to cancel my June 20th trip.  Not debating masks BUT for me personally having to wear one in the heat is a hard no and I think it's pretty clear they will be required in June IF Disney even opens.  We have other vacation stuff we can do for fun here closer to home that I've put off booking cause I've been waiting to see what was happening with Disney and I think I'm ready to pull the plug on Disney and move ahead with other plans that have a much better chance of actually happening and with a lot less stress and hassle.
> 
> I am, however, going to hold off on actually cancelling since I was a rebook from March with a free dining plan and I'm still hopeful that Disney live up to their name and let people rebook that.
> 
> On a factual note- my mom's friend who had been told by the phone CM that they were opening May 16th lol has just emailed me to tell me her dining reservations have been cancelled but not her resort yet.  She was June 1st to 6th.



I’m not cancelling mine either and part of it is the current week affected.  Just going to see what happens.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dischris11 said:


> Is the consensus that June is not happening? I have a dvc stay in the middle of June (rented points) and I'm debating on kicking my vacation to next June or trying for November. It will be the first trip for my kids and we would want all four parks open. If only we had a crystal ball.


There is no consensus.

DVC isn’t cancelling until 5-7 days before check in, so there is wondering if DVC will open even if parks don’t.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> No one knows, imo it doesn't seem likely. I'd wait and let Disney cancel just in case they offer an incentive to book later.


@dischris11  rented DVC points...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

dischris11 said:


> Is the consensus that June is not happening? I have a dvc stay in the middle of June (rented points) and I'm debating on kicking my vacation to next June or trying for November. It will be the first trip for my kids and we would want all four parks open. If only we had a crystal ball.



For any first/super special trips, I would wait until things get a little more "normal". Next year might be better in your case.


----------



## stayathomehero

dischris11 said:


> If only we had a crystal ball.



Madam Leota has one, but we're not allowed in to ask her....


----------



## Searc

Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?


 Knowing Disney? No. I don't think we'll get much more notice than SDL did, but we'll see hints of activity to decipher.


----------



## woody337

Searc said:


> Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?


I hope so


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?


no, they've bought themselves until Wednesday for the next round of cancellations. Unless it's the announcement on DS Disney owned stores reopening, which they haven't officially come out to say


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> Yeah - buffets are tough to have a server for each hot food item to serve.   Would take forever to go through a buffet line without ending up with something getting cold.   Tough to social distance too.  I have a feeling buffets won't be available for a long while and everything will be off the menu.
> 
> (Been a week or so since the buffet talk, and I could use a change of pace.)


Changing it to cafeteria style won't be difficult at all. Our local Incredible Pizza (worst pizza on earth) has done it this way. You don't need a server for every item. For right now, crowds should be light so even with distancing, the slow down shouldn't be too bad. They can cut down on the huge selections too and still have a decent selection.


----------



## Brianstl

Laurabearz said:


> I honestly don’t think Disney needs to fog each skyline between guests. Give everyone a squirt of hand sanitize plus their masks (although I’m sure everyone will take off their masks once the door close) and that should be sufficient.  Maybe wiping down the door edges between parties. Heck if they give me Clorox wipes I’ll wipe the thing down while riding it hahahahaha
> 
> Of course I am vested in the skyline running because Im staying at Pop.


They are sanitizing outdoor ride cars after each passenger at Shanghai, sanitizing after each passenger is part of those initial Orange County guidelines and sanitation and disinfecting are part of the Stage 2 rules for the state of Florida.  I don't see how Disney can treat Skyliner differently than say the Mad Tea Party.


----------



## atricks

https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf

Is the guidelines for Phase 2, which includes the theme parks, so Disney *could* open in June.  I suspect when they do it'll be so limited that it probably won't be worth going for most.    

They may open the parks before any of the resorts/DVC.   

Universal *may* open up before Disney, but not by much. -- the CityWalk reopening yesterday went very well   Folks are on call there for a possible June reopening, but nothing definite yet. 

   The Orlando Icon attractions on I-Drive opened up today, and more stuff is opening up next week along I-Drive.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?


I wish, but I don’t think they will .


----------



## Dis5150

Couldn't they sanitize things with those backpack sprayer sanitizers? Give everything a quick spray, move on to the next... It dries pretty quickly. I haven't seen those a lot here but on TV a lot in China. We got an email at work from one of our vendors that had them for sale and they were relatively reasonable at $250-$400 each, depending on if they were hand pump or battery powered.


----------



## rpb718

cakebaker said:


> Changing it to cafeteria style won't be difficult at all. Our local Incredible Pizza (worst pizza on earth) has done it this way. You don't need a server for every item. For right now, crowds should be light so even with distancing, the slow down shouldn't be too bad. They can cut down on the huge selections too and still have a decent selection.



I'm thinking more the Tusker House setup - which isn't the normal setup.  Nothing like Crystal Palace which is along the wall.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SierraT said:


> I think someone mentioned yesterday that the restaurants in Disney Springs have been pulled off the Disney site for June where they were available before.  I can’t see any openings on opentable either, but can not imagine they aren’t going to open even their restaurants.  Sounds a little crazy especially given the rumors Central Fl is moving into Phase 2 soon.
> 
> There has to be something else going on.  Maybe they can’t come to an agreement with a union or don’t have the staff?  It’s 3 weeks away.  I was thinking I’d book an available resort and just pool and Disney springs a budget type trip.



It’s definitely different this morning... yesterday almost everything was there, this morning opentable is only showing Wolfgang Puck, STK, & Winebar George..  If I click to show what is not showing  but is served by opentable - there are more restaurants (Jaleo,  City Works, etc..)  but with “due to Covid” limited availability disclaimers.  I did random dates (10th/23rd/25th) all were the same


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> Does anyone think Disney will make an announcement today or sometime this weekend after DeSantis speaks today?



There would have to be clear enough data for them to confidently make a long term opening date. They’re not opening for _at least _3 weeks. I don’t seem them making an announcement more than 2 weeks out from the opening, if not sooner. If they say they’re opening a month ahead of time, they're opening themselves up for even more criticism, unless they see something in the data that there’s no way anything could happen that would get in their way of opening up


----------



## SierraT

atricks said:


> https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf
> 
> Is the guidelines for Phase 2, which includes the theme parks, so Disney *could* open in June.  I suspect when they do it'll be so limited that it probably won't be worth going for most.    They may open the parks before any of the resorts/DVC.   Universal *may* open up before Disney, but not by much. -- the CityWalk reopening yesterday went very well   Folks are on call there for a possible June reopening, but nothing definite yet.    The Orlando Icon attractions on I-Drive opened up today, and more stuff is opening up next week along I-Drive.


One of the weird items in phase 2 is large venues can operate at 75 percent but you can’t have parties with more than 10 people.  That’s just bizarre.   

The rest seems reasonable enough.


----------



## Brianstl

Dis5150 said:


> Couldn't they sanitize things with those backpack sprayer sanitizers? Give everything a quick spray, move on to the next... It dries pretty quickly. I haven't seen those a lot here but on TV a lot in China. We got an email at work from one of our vendors that had them for sale and they were relatively reasonable at $250-$400 each, depending on if they were hand pump or battery powered.


The spray and ULV fogging need to sit on surfaces for 10 minutes to be effective.


----------



## trudisneylover2

Can you guide me to where this information is that Gov. Desantis extended two-week quarantine for New York visitors, I can't find it anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## Tandy

It is funny
Yesterday people saying they want them to open where getting crucified and were putting out a death wish.
Today people are wanting them to open.

24 hours is weird.


----------



## jlwhitney

SierraT said:


> One of the weird items in phase 2 is large venues can operate at 75 percent but you can’t have parties with more than 10 people.  That’s just bizarre.
> 
> The rest seems reasonable enough.



That is because for phase 1 it was suppose to be allowed to open at 50% capacity but Desantis didn't allow them at all. Basically when they open groups of up to  10 (same party) seated together with distance between each party.


----------



## gottalovepluto

trudisneylover2 said:


> Can you guide me to where this information is that Gov. Desantis extended two-week quarantine for New York visitors, I can't find it anywhere. Thank you!


You can read it in his executive orders. It’s definitely active. But he has the ability to end it when he so choses, he hasn’t done so yet.


----------



## Mit88

Tandy said:


> It is funny
> Yesterday people saying they want them to open where getting crucified and were putting out a death wish.
> Today people are wanting them to open.
> 
> 24 hours is weird.



Because everything is starting to open and more people are realizing that either you have to move along with society, or you get left in the dust.

Now that CW is open, some theme parks are opening soon, DS opens next week. It’s all a tease for the main event, Universal and Disney theme parks opening.


----------



## TexasChick123

preemiemama said:


> I posted the Blog Mickey post saying that yesterday.  I tend to agree that there must be something else happening.  Though part of the story said people with June restaurant reservations were being contacted and canceled.  Maybe the current reservations put those restaurants over capacity and they need to bring that down?  Most recent reservations go first?



I was also thinking the capacity limits are what’s in play here too. I have an open table reservation for The Boathouse at the end of June. I couldn’t book that today, but it’s still showing up in Open Table. What I want to know is if any of the Open Table reservations for DS restaurants in early June were cancelled rather than the ones made through Disney.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> We're watching for the governor's press conference today, it's anticipated more restrictions might be lifted in FL. @yulilin3 said his Twitter feed usually puts out the time, as of yet it has not.


Noon today....https://capitalsoup.com/2020/05/15/governor-ron-desantis-to-hold-press-conference-regarding-covid-19-in-jacksonville/ From how he was talking yesterday, it seemed to me he was just going to announce more of a  fully implemented phase 1, but just a guess.


----------



## Dis5150

Brianstl said:


> The spray and ULV fogging need to sit on surfaces for 10 minutes to be effective.



Hmm... The one I was looking at had tablets that dissolve in water to order with it. It says 100% effective in 30 seconds. Idk


----------



## midaroco

gottalovepluto said:


> At some point people will have to accept they’re sitting/riding/touching someone else did...


Exactly. The public HAS to accept a level of personal responsibility here. The reality of it is, if you are choosing to go to a theme park amid a pandemic...you need to accept responsibility for what may come and the fact that there *will* be individuals who may knowingly, or unknowingly, be at the parks with the virus.


----------



## atricks

Here's a creative video from Efteling park in the Netherlands, Europe about their reopening, expect something similar here too.  (Subtitles since the audio is in Dutch)


----------



## SierraT

jlwhitney said:


> That is because for phase 1 it was suppose to be allowed to open at 50% capacity but Desantis didn't allow them at all. Basically when they open groups of up to  10 (same party) seated together with distance between each party.


Ah, I took it as house style parties not restaurant.  Makes sense.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> At some point people will have to accept they’re sitting/riding/touching someone else did...


I agree with this, but Disney still has to follow the guidelines of the state of Florida.


----------



## KayMichigan

Hopefully Disney will add security to enforce the mandatory mask policy. There will be a lot of ugly scenes and the CMs can't do all the enforcement themselves. 

You'll hear plenty of exchanges along the lines of "Sir/ma'am, you have to wear a mask." "Yeah? Make me."


----------



## jlwhitney

cakebaker said:


> Noon today....https://capitalsoup.com/2020/05/15/governor-ron-desantis-to-hold-press-conference-regarding-covid-19-in-jacksonville/ From how he was talking yesterday, it seemed to me he was just going to announce more of a  fully implemented phase 1, but just a guess.



This is what I thought it sounded like too, which will add a lot of the rest of phase 1 is done.


----------



## Searc

cakebaker said:


> Knowing Disney? No. I don't think we'll get much more notice than SDL did, but we'll see hints of activity to decipher.


SDL? That's one abbreviation I don't know.


----------



## abnihon

Searc said:


> SDL? That's one abbreviation I don't know.



 Shanghai


----------



## jlwhitney

atricks said:


> Here's a creative video from Efteling park in the Netherlands, Europe about their reopening, expect something similar here too.  (Subtitles since the audio is in Dutch)



That video is adorable....look No masks, might be the parks for us to keep eyes on to see how it goes.


----------



## junderwood99

jlwhitney said:


> That video is adorable....look No masks, might be the parks for us to keep eyes on to see how it goes.


I think this video was done very well. I also think the mask vs no mask comparison between this park and SDL makes it feel much more "inviting". Ugh the masks are just not registering with me ..........


----------



## Tandy

Mit88 said:


> Because everything is starting to open and more people are realizing that either you have to move along with society, or you get left in the dust.
> 
> Now that CW is open, some theme parks are opening soon, DS opens next week. It’s all a tease for the main event, Universal and Disney theme parks opening.


Yea, it blows my mind that people follow and come to a board about basically when the parks will open again and then scold people wanting the parks to open again


----------



## Searc

abnihon said:


> Shanghai


Thank you.


----------



## jlwhitney

junderwood99 said:


> I think this video was done very well. I also think the mask vs no mask comparison between this park and SDL makes it feel much more "inviting". Ugh the masks are just not registering with me ..........



I completely agree. The masks take away the human emotion, I can deal with the rest for the short term but will take my money elsewhere where they aren’t a requirement. They look like emotionless robots in the China videos but that is just what I think, we will all have our own opinions.


----------



## Brianstl

Dis5150 said:


> Hmm... The one I was looking at had tablets that dissolve in water to order with it. It says 100% effective in 30 seconds. Idk


If you have a 70% solution of Isopropyl alcohol as the spray it will kill coronavirus in 30 seconds on a soil free surface with agitation.   So you would need to add the time needed to wipe the surfaces to your time required to disinfect.


----------



## DisneyElite4

KayMichigan said:


> Hopefully Disney will add security to enforce the mandatory mask policy. There will be a lot of ugly scenes and the CMs can't do all the enforcement themselves.
> 
> You'll hear plenty of exchanges along the lines of "Sir/ma'am, you have to wear a mask." "Yeah? Make me."



I hope to see them use First Order CMs to enforce mask-wearing on those pesky Resistance guests.


----------



## TexasChick123

I’m honestly on the fence about whether or not the masks are a deal breaker for us. The compassionate side of me understands the need to wear them to reduce the spread. The selfish side of me wonders if it will be too uncomfortable for my kids and me to enjoy our vacation, so we’ll just either wait until they aren’t required or when it’s cooler to go than mid-summer. I won’t be mad at Disney if they require them, and we decide that’s too much for us. They have to do what they think is best for their employees and guests, and I have to do what I think is acceptable for my family when spending so much on a Disney vacation. Considering everything is changing so much day by day, I’m going to give myself until 30 days out to decide.


----------



## Mit88

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m honestly on the fence about whether or not the masks are a deal breaker for us. The compassionate side of me understands the need to wear them to reduce the spread. The selfish side of me wonders if it will be too uncomfortable for my kids and me to enjoy our vacation, so we’ll just either wait until they aren’t required or when it’s cooler to go than mid-summer. I won’t be mad at Disney if they require them, and we decide that’s too much for us. They have to do what they think is best for their employees and guests, and I have to do what I think is acceptable for my family when spending so much on a Disney vacation. Considering everything is changing so much day by day, I’m going to give myself until 30 days out to decide.



My way of deciding on the matter is

If you have the ability to go to Disney multiple times a year, or yearly, masks, lack of fireworks and parades, no M&G’s aren’t that big of a deal

if you’re going for the first time ever (or it’s your children’s first Disney trip), or it’s your first time going in a very long time, I’d advise waiting until the mask policy is lifted.

those are just my opinions. Everyone has their own.


----------



## planecrazy63

DisneyElite4 said:


> I hope to see them use First Order CMs to enforce mask-wearing on those pesky Resistance guests.


In Galaxy's Edge for sure! That would actually add to the ambiance. I understand the need for masks when we are indoors / can't socially distance - they do have an effect (to be determined how much).


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> I forget. Are weather Skyliner is a flaming death trap or not stil a debate?



I’d say so since we still haven’t had them operating anywhere close to the Florida summer. And may not this year either. It may be 2021 before we get to see how miserable they can be. Most people will be fine I suspect while others like me can’t stand the heat. My first ride was fine on sections where the wind was blowing in, but on other sections with no wind I thought I was going to die. Worse than wearing a mask.

And speaking of the actual topic at hand, is there anything in the agreement about how long the mask measures will last or how and when they will reassess? Since it’s a union agreement just thought it could be written as a permanent thing that has to get reversed at some point


----------



## trudisneylover2

Thank you!


----------



## pplmover4

I think it would be easier for Disney to just have us sign on the dotted line we are aware of the risk when entering their parks, rather than temp checks, masks, etc. We know what we are getting into when we enter their gates, and to enforce all this would be way more complicated than just putting up “warning signs”.


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. You only load every other or so and clean the other as they pass load or unload. They don’t need a full cleaning. A quick wipe down will do the job. There are plenty of tools for this.



This reminds me of the old TV show V, where the visitors fogged the incoming people to be processed as food.


----------



## tinkerhon

Well, it's almost d-day for us - I have until tmw to buy tix for our July 14 trip - ( in order to get our FPS) 

leaving from JFK 

Don't know if travel restriction will be lifted 

Not sure if it will feel like Disney for us , and really don't want to purchase if can't be guaranteed of a ticket refund 

This is more stressful than OHANA adr or FoP FP !


----------



## RamblingMad

jlwhitney said:


> I completely agree. The masks take away the human emotion, I can deal with the rest for the short term but will take my money elsewhere where they aren’t a requirement. They look like emotionless robots in the China videos but that is just what I think, we will all have our own opinions.



Where are you going to spend your money?  It’s not like there are going to be a lot of mask free alternatives for a while now.


----------



## michellej47

ruthies12 said:


> I'm about 99% sure I'm going to cancel my June 20th trip.  Not debating masks BUT for me personally having to wear one in the heat is a hard no and I think it's pretty clear they will be required in June IF Disney even opens.  We have other vacation stuff we can do for fun here closer to home that I've put off booking cause I've been waiting to see what was happening with Disney and I think I'm ready to pull the plug on Disney and move ahead with other plans that have a much better chance of actually happening and with a lot less stress and hassle.
> 
> I am, however, going to hold off on actually cancelling since I was a rebook from March with a free dining plan and I'm still hopeful that Disney live up to their name and let people rebook that.
> 
> On a factual note- my mom's friend who had been told by the phone CM that they were opening May 16th lol has just emailed me to tell me her dining reservations have been cancelled but not her resort yet.  She was June 1st to 6th.




I booked my backup trip for July 4 days ago, but I just now (like literally a second before coming here) finally hit cancel on my June 19th trip.  Even if it does open in early to mid June, we don't want to be the guinea pigs.  I want to see how things play out at the beginning.  So now we are "hopefully" going on July 18th.  I am bummed because our June trip was going to have our 17th anniversary in it, but on the bright side, our July trip has my daughter's birthday.


----------



## CastAStone

tinkerhon said:


> Well, it's almost d-day for us - I have until tmw to buy tix for our July 14 trip - ( in order to get our FPS)
> 
> leaving from JFK
> 
> Don't know if travel restriction will be lifted
> 
> Not sure if it will feel like Disney for us , and really don't want to purchase if can't be guaranteed of a ticket refund
> 
> This is more stressful than OHANA adr or FoP FP !


Can you convert your reservation into a package to get an extra month of flexibility?


----------



## jlwhitney

RamblingMad said:


> Where are you going to spend your money?  It’s not like there are going to be a lot of mask free alternatives for a while now.



Actually quite a bit of options. Planning on pigeon forge and enjoying nature and many things there aren’t requiring them.  Most zoos aren’t. Plus got beaches and such , so yes there is plenty.


----------



## wombat_5606

RamblingMad said:


> This reminds me of the old TV show V, where the visitors fogged the incoming people to be processed as food.



Back in the 70's, if you were on a plane that stopped in Fiji, they came on the plane and fogged everyone.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> They passive aggressively call themselves “realists”


Let’s be honest, You have both ends of the spectrum on here. Both sides are very passive aggressive.

Disney will open when and how they think is right. I believe it will be early July, but wouldn’t be surprised to see a soft opening around June 22nd.


----------



## SarahC97

pplmover4 said:


> I think it would be easier for Disney to just have us sign on the dotted line we are aware of the risk when entering their parks, rather than temp checks, masks, etc. We know what we are getting into when we enter their gates, and to enforce all this would be way more complicated than just putting up “warning signs”.


But what about the CMs? The whole point of requiring masks and temperature checks is to help mitigate risks to the CMs.


----------



## Lewisc

Searc said:


> I believe that's why all ADR's were cancelled across the board at DS. It is easier for restaurants to control capacity when people contact them directly to book.


Some of  us are giving Disney's IT department too much credit.  I'll speculate Disney cancelled all restaurant ADRs in May without realizing some DS restaurants will be open.


----------



## Tandy

SarahC97 said:


> But what about the CMs? The whole point of requiring masks and temperature checks it to help mitigate risk to the CMs.


Have all CM's be dress up characters. Bring out all the cool old ones. Protection and fun


----------



## SaintsManiac

SarahC97 said:


> But what about the CMs? The whole point of requiring masks and temperature checks it to help mitigate risk to the CMs.




People seem to forget about the CMs...


----------



## zumfelde

apinknightmare said:


> I have experience working with unions in a different sector. Generally speaking without knowing the specifics of this particular agreement apart from what's been reported about it, since the mask requirement was part of the union agreement, usually the union and Disney would have to agree to drop the requirement.   In my experience, Disney wouldn't be able to just drop the requirement if guests hate it, unless there's some language in the agreement giving them an out. I've never seen such a thing, but my union negotiating experience is in a different area, so maybe there is in this agreement!


Now Disney can blame the unions for guests having to wear a mask


----------



## tinkerhon

CastAStone said:


> Can you convert your reservation into a package to get an extra month of flexibility?



Tried but was split stay and long stay and all dates weren't available at discount rate, so really leaning towards cancelling now


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> People seem to forget about the CMs...



Until they want, or need something from them. The cast members are the most under appreciated branch of the Disney company, and have been for a while. Take CMs out of Disney and the park experience is not nearly the same


----------



## e_yerger

So anything interesting coming out from DeSantis' press conference?


----------



## Krandor

midaroco said:


> Exactly. The public HAS to accept a level of personal responsibility here.



You do but businesses need to do their part as well in helping keep people safe as well. 

I had previously been to 2 different bar/restaurants in my area and they were taking plenty of good percautions. Another open last night and I went there.  Was not at all pleased with their setup and so I'll likely more often go to the first 2 going forward.  What was different?  The first two had rearranged their dining room so all tables were 6 feet apart and where not possible (booths) they put placards on the tables not to be used.  At the bars they had removed chairs and spread out what whey had to facilitate distancing.    Now the one I went to last night had made zero changes to their layout.  Every table was still there (not 6 feet apart and no "do not use" placards) and every bar stool was still there.  Going to the bar there was nothing stoppig somebody from sitting beside me.  For tables it appears their philsophy was that the seater would just seat people 6 feet apart.  But what is to say if it is busy they don't sit people at tables not 6 feet apart since none are marked do not use?  I'd rather go and spend money at a business where they have modified their setup appropriately vs one where I have to trust if it gets busy things will still be 6 feet away.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tinkerhon said:


> Well, it's almost d-day for us - I have until tmw to buy tix for our July 14 trip - ( in order to get our FPS)
> 
> leaving from JFK
> 
> Don't know if travel restriction will be lifted
> 
> Not sure if it will feel like Disney for us , and really don't want to purchase if can't be guaranteed of a ticket refund
> 
> This is more stressful than OHANA adr or FoP FP !


Disney is refunding tickets purchased as part of packages but that’s it. They’ve drawn a hard line on no ticket refunds. (You’d have to see what the charge is for cancelling a package, as of now that fee is only waived for people arriving through 6/30.)


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mit88 said:


> Yes, but on a Disney fan forum you come to expect a sense of positivity and optimism. Not to mention to most of the optimistic opening dates that are being thrown out here are *predictions*_. _The ones saying they won’t open until late summer, or next year, or they’re opening with one park open are saying it’s a *fact* that these are things Disney is doing, based on literally no factual information


Many many people were stating the earlier dates as fact too.. especially 6/1.

I have always based my belief they wouldn’t open on 6/1 based on literally factual information. The CP who were supposed to start 6/1 were called off weeks ago and there is no sign of international CMs arriving until at least August. Of course Disney could have other plans in place for employees, but there was never any factual information or plan discussed about that sort of plan. I never saw a sign that parks would open on 6/1 other than Disney was taking reservations for 6/1. But as Jerry said, anyone can take a reservation.

My point is, us “later rather than sooner” people certainly were looking at facts, too. But we are all just predicting in the end.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Yes, but on a Disney fan forum you come to expect a sense of positivity and optimism. Not to mention to most of the optimistic opening dates that are being thrown out here are *predictions*_._



Not everyone is on the extreme sides. I personally don’t think parks are opening for a while, but there’s nothing wrong with hoping they will open soon. I hope my kids will be able to go to school in the fall, but realistically know they may not. 

My issue is, if anyone suggests that they think the parks should not open for a while, they get accused of “living under a rock” and not wanting to leave their homes forever. It goes both ways.

There is a middle ground.


----------



## Mit88

yankeesfan123 said:


> Many many people were stating the earlier dates as fact too.. especially 6/1.
> 
> I have always based my belief they wouldn’t open on 6/1 based on literally factual information. The CP who were supposed to start 6/1 were called off weeks ago and there is no sign of international CMs arriving until at least August. Of course Disney could have other plans in place for employees, but there was never any factual information or plan discussed about that sort of plan. I never saw a sign that parks would open on 6/1 other than Disney was taking reservations for 6/1. But as Jerry said, anyone can take a reservation.
> 
> My point is, us “later rather than sooner” people certainly were looking at facts, too. But we are all just predicting in the end.



There was more evidence towards June 1st than there ever has been for there only being 1 park open when they reopen, or only MK resorts being open, or a beyond August reopening


----------



## Mit88

yankeesfan123 said:


> Many many people were stating the earlier dates as fact too.. especially 6/1.
> 
> I have always based my belief they wouldn’t open on 6/1 based on literally factual information. *The CP who were supposed to start 6/1 were called off weeks ago and there is no sign of international CMs arriving until at least August*. Of course Disney could have other plans in place for employees, but there was never any factual information or plan discussed about that sort of plan. I never saw a sign that parks would open on 6/1 other than Disney was taking reservations for 6/1. But as Jerry said, anyone can take a reservation.
> 
> My point is, us “later rather than sooner” people certainly were looking at facts, too. But we are all just predicting in the end.



CM surveys went out last week asking about cross training in other areas. There have been rumors that they don’t need CP kids to work in that area. I believe someone with  Disney said as much a few weeks ago


----------



## Primeval Princess

RamblingMad said:


> Where are you going to spend your money?  It’s not like there are going to be a lot of mask free alternatives for a while now.


Beaches, national parks, state parks, camping, attractions in places that don't have mask requirements.  There are quite a few options, actually.

Saving your money until the travel you want to do is both safe _and_ worthwhile is also an option that many are considering.


----------



## Searc

Lewisc said:


> Some of  us are giving Disney's IT department too much credit.  I'll speculate Disney cancelled all restaurant ADRs in May without realizing some DS restaurants will be open.


That's 100% possible, too, knowing how abysmal Disney IT is.


----------



## AmberMV

Caught the FL press conference late but Governor has been emphasizing case counts are low outside of closed environments like prisons and nursing homes, virus doesn't do well outside...he's going to "make some announcements"...


----------



## MrsBooch

jlwhitney said:


> I completely agree. The masks take away the human emotion, I can deal with the rest for the short term but will take my money elsewhere where they aren’t a requirement. They look like emotionless robots in the China videos but that is just what I think, we will all have our own opinions.



Eyes are the windows to the soul....


----------



## Moliphino

Lewisc said:


> Some of  us are giving Disney's IT department too much credit.  I'll speculate Disney cancelled all restaurant ADRs in May without realizing some DS restaurants will be open.



They also deleted operating hours for Disney Springs from the calendar even though some of it will be open from May 20 on.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Caught the FL press conference late but Governor has been emphasizing case counts are low outside of closed environments like prisons and nursing homes, virus doesn't do well outside...he's going to "make some announcements"...



People have been saying this for months to deaf ears. Viruses of all kinds don’t do well under heat and humidity. Now, it has to be consistent and high, but southern states on the east coast were always going to be better to control it with their climate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Eyes are the windows to the soul....


My Starbucks has a sticky note on the drive through window reminding employees to smile with their eyes


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> There was more evidence towards June 1st than there ever has been for there only being 1 park open when they reopen, or only MK resorts being open, or a beyond August reopening


Now you're going to tell me that July 1st is going to happen cause Disney put that date out. I can understand the disappointment with Disney cancelling as I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point this weekend for a week vacation. IMO I personally think it's too soon to be opening theme parks. It just things are moving way to quickly. 

 One of the liquor stores near me was just shutdown cause of an employee having Covid-19. Imagine if that happened to Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Now you're going to tell me that July 1st is going to happen cause Disney put that date out. I can understand the disappointment with Disney cancelling as I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point this weekend for a week vacation. IMO I personally think it's too soon to be opening theme parks. It just things are moving way to quickly.
> 
> One of the liquor stores near me was just shutdown cause of an employee having Covid-19. Imagine if that happened to Disney.


I'm imagining that happening to my liquor store... ... all of the sudden I feel I should place an order. Just to be safe...


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> Now you're going to tell me that July 1st is going to happen cause Disney put that date out. I can understand the disappointment with Disney cancelling as I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point this weekend for a week vacation. IMO I personally think it's too soon to be opening theme parks. It just things are moving way to quickly.
> 
> One of the liquor stores near me was just shutdown cause of an employee having Covid-19. Imagine if that happened to Disney.


I think ultimately that is where the debate lies....some of us do not think it is too soon or too quick.   So you get the heated debated from both sides.  Its everyone's opinion and they have every right to have it.  I understand my opinion is not a popular one but its mine.


----------



## AmberMV

Re: Press conference, everything is indicating he's going to announce Phase 2...he's building it up

Edit: He just announced "full" Phase 1 Monday  No Phase 2 yet


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> Now you're going to tell me that July 1st is going to happen cause Disney put that date out. I can understand the disappointment with Disney cancelling as I was supposed to be going to Cedar Point this weekend for a week vacation. IMO I personally think it's too soon to be opening theme parks. It just things are moving way to quickly.
> 
> One of the liquor stores near me was just shutdown cause of an employee having Covid-19. Imagine if that happened to Disney.


 Disney, when open, will not shut back down over a CM having a positive test


----------



## xuxa777

Florida is now going to full phase one, Desantis just announced. Most likely gyms, movies theaters, 50 % capacity at restaurants


----------



## planecrazy63

He hasn't yet said what that means - sometimes the build up is worse than the announcements.


----------



## AmberMV

planecrazy63 said:


> He hasn't yet said what that means - sometimes the build up is worse than the announcements.


In our initial Phase 1, he didn't open some of the things he could have...like movie theaters, gyms and salons.

Phase 2 is theme park reopening


----------



## wareagle57

Took Desantis an hour of teasing to finally say we are going full phase 1 and not going into Phase 2. I assume this means no theme parks and the only change is gyms and movie theaters. Disappointing but understandable. Really just more annoyed that he teased this yesterday as “good news” and then took an hour to tell us what he’s doing.

Now the way he was talking gave clues that that is most likely what was happening but still wish I had not gotten my hopes up. I really just want my complex to open the pool up. I assume that would be included in the “gym” part but who knows.


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> Re: Press conference, everything is indicating he's going to announce Phase 2...he's building it up
> 
> Edit: He just announced "full" Phase 1 Monday  No Phase 2 yet



this is what I figured but I don’t see phase 2 far behind another 1-2 weeks


----------



## jlwhitney

wareagle57 said:


> Took Desantis an hour of teasing to finally say we are going full phase 1 and not going into Phase 2. I assume this means no theme parks and the only change is gyms and movie theaters. Disappointing but understandable. Really just more annoyed that he teased this yesterday as “good news” and then took an hour to tell us what he’s doing.
> 
> Now the way he was talking gave clues that that is most likely what was happening but still wish I had not gotten my hopes up. I really just want my complex to open the pool up. I assume that would be included in the “gym” part but who knows.


Raises capacity’s day too. Auditoriums and theater too.
I’m in Florida and community pool is open.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Disney, when open, will not shut back down over a CM having a positive test



The whole thing? no.  worst case they close a specific store or restaurant for a day or two to give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Happy things are moving forward in Florida.  Any Michigan folks here?


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Florida is now going to full phase one, Desantis just announced


makes why June 1-6 reservations were canceled.  WDW has to wait for phase 2.   so another 2-3 weeks for Phase 2 I would imagine.  June 1st or 8th.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Took Desantis an hour of teasing to finally say we are going full phase 1 and not going into Phase 2. I assume this means no theme parks and the only change is gyms and movie theaters. Disappointing but understandable. Really just more annoyed that he teased this yesterday as “good news” and then took an hour to tell us what he’s doing.



And none of the big movie theater chains are going to open back up until July so allowing theaters to open changes nothing there.


----------



## merry_nbright

Jroceagles said:


> makes why June 1-6 reservations were canceled.  WDW has to wait for phase 2.   so another 2-3 weeks for Phase 2 I would imagine.  June 1st or 8th.



Disney will be closed the first week in June.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> And none of the big movie theater chains are going to open back up until July so allowing theaters to open changes nothing there.


Yeah they won’t open until they have movies to show.


----------



## Jroceagles

merry_nbright said:


> Disney will be closed the first week in June.


yep


----------



## xuxa777

Starting Monday 50% retail capacity and restaurants, museums, libraries, and gyms in Florida

Maybe Professional sports venues with no fans

Amusements parks can submit plans and could be approved

no movie theaters yet


----------



## wareagle57

jlwhitney said:


> Raises capacity’s day too. Auditoriums and theater too.
> I’m in Florida and community pool is open.


 
Darn, it’s probably my apartments decesion then and they just don’t want to deal with it and probably will keep it closed...Though I noticed the chairs are set up for social distancing.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Yeah they won’t open until they have movies to show.


 
I thought theaters in other states have been open?


----------



## planecrazy63

"Parks can submit reopening plans to the state with an endorsement from their local municipality" that is a HUGE change to phase 1.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Yeah, States are probably going to need liability protection laws before sports comes back.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yeah they won’t open until they have movies to show.



I think last I heard was theaters were targeting 1-2 weeks before the first new movie comes (which I think is Mulan) out so they have a week or two to implement new procedures and just get back in a groove a bit before the new movies hit.


----------



## AmberMV

DeSantis just said he's open to theme parks submitting their plans and working with their local government for reopening!


----------



## Jroceagles

planecrazy63 said:


> "Parks can submit reopening plans to the state with an endorsement from their local municipality" that is a HUGE change to phase 1.


FL Governor needs the Theme parks open!


----------



## Criickette

planecrazy63 said:


> "Parks can submit reopening plans to the state with an endorsement from their local municipality" that is a HUGE change to phase 1.



And an opening date must be included with plan!


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> I thought theaters in other states have been open?


I’m sure some might be but your large chains aren’t for the most part. They have no movies to show. They aren’t going to show something like Onward or Trolls because those are our for the public right now.


----------



## xuxa777

wareagle57 said:


> I thought theaters in other states have been open?


they are, major chains are not because of lack of films and battling with studios over VOD


----------



## abnihon

Criickette said:


> And an opening date must be included with plan!


 Well I know a few people here who would be interested in hearing that plan!


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> I thought theaters in other states have been open?



I'm georgia.  We alllowed theaters to open weeks ago.  I don't know of a single one that is open outside of the drive-in.


----------



## Hummingbird

One caveat to note with amusement and theme parks, Desantis said they will need to include a date they plan to reopen with their plans.


----------



## yulilin3

Ans just to add OC Mayor has been getting a lot of request to reopen the theme parks, big and small, he's been diverting the decision to the Gov, so now it's basically on Mayor Demmings hands


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I think last I heard was theaters were targeting 1-2 weeks before the first new movie comes (which I think is Mulan) out so they have a week or two to implement new procedures and just get back in a groove a bit before the new movies hit.



Tenant, July 17th. Christopher Nolan is dead set on that movie releasing, even with LA County being under SAHO until August


----------



## planecrazy63

Who thinks Disney may have already submitted their plan? I for one think it's already in the governors hands, but he will wait until next week to say anything. Even though it was "slow" I appreciate Governor DeSantis walking through his decision making.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Criickette said:


> And an opening date must be included with plan!


The governor said that was part of the requirement? Makes sense.


----------



## gottalovepluto

planecrazy63 said:


> Who thinks Disney may have already submitted their plan? I for one think it's already in the governors hands, but he will wait until next week to say anything. Even though it was "slow" I appreciate Governor DeSantis walking through his decision making.


I suspect it's ready to go in but not "submitted" if he wasn't officially taking them yet...


----------



## Criickette

gottalovepluto said:


> The governor said that was part of the requirement? Makes sense.



Yes, and he was very adamant about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

How long do we think before submitted dates leak?


----------



## Krandor

Hummingbird said:


> One caveat to note with amusement and theme parks, Desantis said they will need to include a date they plan to reopen with their plans.



Ah ha.. so desantis has a disney vacation lined up and also wants to know if it's going to happen.


----------



## Tjddis

Mit88 said:


> I don’t know what I want  for dinner tonight let alone 2, or 8 weeks from now. Peoples minds change. When that survey was asked, I’m sure people that at that point said they don’t want the economy open for 8+ weeks have since changed their mind


How can you possible be “sure” that other people have changed their minds?  Consumer confidence is low.  A majority of the country thinks the opening is being rushed in certain areas. I don’t know if they are correct.  We shall aee


----------



## UOAP

KayMichigan said:


> Hopefully Disney will add security to enforce the mandatory mask policy. There will be a lot of ugly scenes and the CMs can't do all the enforcement themselves.
> 
> You'll hear plenty of exchanges along the lines of "Sir/ma'am, you have to wear a mask." "Yeah? Make me."


Look at some videos of CityWalk. Some of the guys doing enforcement look like bouncers. I think that's the way to go!


----------



## abnihon

I hope plan is VERY detailed and describes all resorts, parks, restaurants, pools, waterparks, transportation, character meets, fireworks, parades...  what am I missing?  Lol.


----------



## RamblingMad

Tjddis said:


> How can you possible be “sure” that other people have changed their minds?  Consumer confidence is low.  A majority of the country thinks the opening is being rushed in certain areas. I don’t know if they are correct.  We shall aee



I’m not sure if it’s a majority or not. But there is definitely polarity like everything else these days.

Consumer spending was way down last month. I’m hoping things start to get back to normal soon.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> DeSantis just said he's open to theme parks submitting their plans and working with their local government for reopening!


Maybe this is what Disney has been waiting on. They had to cancel 6-1 but are going to get open by 6/8?


----------



## Laurabearz

yulilin3 said:


> Ans just to add OC Mayor has been getting a lot of request to reopen the theme parks, big and small, he's been diverting the decision to the Gov, so now it's basically on Mayor Demmings hands


This is how they pass the buck... 

My hope is, now that the minimum capacity has been raised, Disney may feel its worth opening up their dining and retail at DS.


----------



## LSUmiss

Criickette said:


> And an opening date must be included with plan!


Now that’s HUGE! Surely that’ll get leaked!


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> Maybe this is what Disney has been waiting on. They had to cancel 6-1 but are going to get open by 6/8?



hope so!


----------



## SierraT

So the Universal resorts are taking reservations June 1, wonder if that will move a week.


----------



## yulilin3

Laurabearz said:


> This is how they pass the buck...
> 
> My hope is, now that the minimum capacity has been raised, Disney may feel its worth opening up their dining and retail at DS.


DS is opening on May 27th or earlier, CM already being recalled


----------



## Mit88

Tjddis said:


> How can you possible be “sure” that other people have changed their minds?  Consumer confidence is low.  A majority of the country thinks the opening is being rushed in certain areas. I don’t know if they are correct.  We shall aee



ill use David from Fresh Baked as an example. He said in April no way, no how would he be caught dead at a Disney park before there was a vaccine. Now he’s saying that he’s accepted that the virus will be lingering for a long time and he’s ready to be in the parks again as soon as they open.

People are starting to get over the fear of death that was welded into their minds as if it were a guarantee. You hear all of the stories about people dying or being in the ICU, but rarely hear any recovery stories. With more tests, come more positive cases pushing down the odds of fatality. Not to mention with every passing day more people are realizing a vaccine is a pipe dream


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> I suspect it's ready to go in but not "submitted" if he wasn't officially taking them yet...


Yeah I doubt Disney is like uh let’s see. Can we get someone to draw up something real quick.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> ill use David from Fresh Baked as an example. He said in April no way, no how would he be caught dead at a Disney park before there was a vaccine. Now he’s saying that he’s accepted that the virus will be lingering for a long time and he’s ready to be in the parks again as soon as they open.
> 
> People are starting to get over the fear of death that was welded into their minds as if it were a guarantee. You hear all of the stories about people dying or being in the ICU, but rarely hear any recovery stories. With more tests, come more positive cases pushing down the odds of fatality. Not to mention with every passing day more people are realizing a vaccine is a pipe dream


unrelated but he is my favorite youtuber from Anaheim


----------



## lilypgirl

rteetz said:


> Yeah they won’t open until they have movies to show.


I would go  to see old movies! I miss going to "the show" so much more than hair and nail salons being open but those are both a close second.


----------



## Mit88

This dream of a vaccine is a big factor of why people don’t want things to reopen just yet. “Just wait for the vaccine, it’ll be here by September and it will be ok to go back to normal life”. The media continues to rattle off these different companies and countries that are working on a vaccine. Key word. Working. They’ve been working on a vaccine for HIV since the early 80s.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Maybe this is what Disney has been waiting on. They had to cancel 6-1 but are going to get open by 6/8?


Sounds like they can't announce the date until they get clearance from the governor so I concur...


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> How can you possible be “sure” that other people have changed their minds?  Consumer confidence is low.  A majority of the country thinks the opening is being rushed in certain areas. I don’t know if they are correct.  We shall aee


A majority is somewhat misleading.
A lot of the surveys I have seen say it’s like 51/49. So yes technically that’s the majority, but it’s not like it’s 80%. It’s much closer to 50/50 which I think is why we so much heated debate about it.


----------



## CastAStone

gottalovepluto said:


> How long do we think before submitted dates leak?


The day they’re submitted, for sure.


----------



## jlwhitney

Sounds like movie theaters are still not included


----------



## CastAStone

jlwhitney said:


> Sounds like movie theaters are still not included


In the states that have allowed it the major chains are refusing to open. So probably no rush on that one.


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> Sounds like movie theaters are still not included



DeSantis has been against movie theaters opening since the start. The first big movie set to release (Tenant) isn’t for 9 weeks. I think they’ll open theaters 2-3 weeks before hand to test things out and get people comfortable


----------



## jlwhitney

CastAStone said:


> In the states that have allowed it the major chains are refusing to open. So probably no rush on that one.



I want auditoriums to open


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> ill use David from Fresh Baked as an example. He said in April no way, no how would he be caught dead at a Disney park before there was a vaccine. Now he’s saying that he’s accepted that the virus will be lingering for a long time and he’s ready to be in the parks again as soon as they open.
> 
> People are starting to get over the fear of death that was welded into their minds as if it were a guarantee. You hear all of the stories about people dying or being in the ICU, but rarely hear any recovery stories. With more tests, come more positive cases pushing down the odds of fatality. Not to mention with every passing day more people are realizing a vaccine is a pipe dream


I think that’s it. I was 100% on board with flattening the curve in the beginning. And then we did that & things didn’t get as dire as predicted. But, if there will be no cure or vaccine, then I just have to get out there & do what I can to minimize my risk. Sometimes worry still creeps up. For instance, an outdoor place for little kids is opening here next week. DH & I at first were like, idk about bringing DS & then we said, but what are we waiting for? This is probably a better time to dip our toes in the water b/c there will be limited capacity & other safety measures in place.


----------



## AmberMV

Just a note...In Florida's phased reopening plan here https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf  notes these details for Phase 2-which allow theme parks to reopen, but the bit about vacation rentals is of importance for Disney resorts, possibly?


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I think that’s it. I was 100% on board with flattening the curve in the beginning. And then we did that & things didn’t get as dire as predicted. But, if there will be no cure or vaccine, then I just have to get out there & do what I can to minimize my risk. Sometimes worry still creeps up. For instance, an outdoor place for little kids is opening here next week. DH & I at first were like, idk about bringing DS & then we said, but what are we waiting for? This is probably a better time to dip our toes in the water b/c there will be limited capacity & other safety measures in place.



I still don’t leave the house other than going to the grocery store, or go for runs. I’m still trying to do my part. But part of that is because most things aren’t open. I can’t wait to get back to work at my office rather than at home. And the first day my gym opens, I’ll be there. But until these things that I enjoy open back up, I’m not going to go do things just to do them.


----------



## LSUmiss

lilypgirl said:


> I would go  to see old movies! I miss going to "the show" so much more than hair and nail salons being open but those are both a close second.


Lol! Idk I can watch movies at home, but my hair & nails right now?! Ack! But, with stuff opening here, I have nails booked for Wed & hair for the next Tuesday! I am so excited!


----------



## dina444444

AmberMV said:


> Just a note...In Florida's phased reopening plan here https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf  notes these details for Phase 2-which allow theme parks to reopen, but the bit about vacation rentals is of importance for Disney resorts, possibly?
> View attachment 494846


I take vacation rentals to mean things like Air BnB and VRBO.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

So does this mean only Floridians can stay at the Resorts initially?


----------



## AmberMV

dina444444 said:


> I take vacation rentals to mean things like Air BnB and VRBO.


Not DVC? And what would be the difference in effect of not allowing out of state to stay in vac rentals but allowing them in hotels?


----------



## abnihon

I wonder when the new DS Cirque show will finally get to premiere..  they were selling tickets starting June 1st last I checked (we had tickets for April that were refunded)


----------



## Primeval Princess

FlagrantFleur said:


> everyone's reaction is totally dependent on the boat they are in, yeah? I guess my whole point: a lot of us are in some crappy boats, a little kindness and compassion would be appreciated for everyone. I hope you get some kindness and compassion thrown your way, stay safe and healthy


Well said.


----------



## AmberMV

LeeLee'sMom said:


> So does this mean only Floridians can stay at the Resorts initially?


It's a bit vague IMO, but it seems to appear that way


----------



## cakebaker

LeeLee'sMom said:


> So does this mean only Floridians can stay at the Resorts initially?


The gov's comments were in regards to airbnb's and VRBO- hotels have always been allowed to be open. Disney's resorts are just hotels. They never had to close. DVC or not, doesn't matter.


----------



## andyman8

While the governor’s announcement certainly is good news for a potential reopening, I want to caution everyone that just because Disney can reopen doesn’t mean they absolutely will. Right now, we know they’re not opening before June 6 and by the end of next week, we’ll know if they’re opening by June 13. Disney may opt to give it some time and, as I said yesterday, push their reopening past the Fourth. They’ve always been very cautious (for good reason), and I don’t think this situation will be any different.

For example, they could’ve been operating Disney Springs on May 4 if they wanted, but they’ve waited all the way to May 27 to have their owned and operated locations at DS open. I think they’ll wait a bit to gage how things are going in DS before moving forward with the parks. Remember that Disney closed weeks before there was any sort of state government order on the virus in Florida.

Universal, on the other hand, might take a different approach. I will just caution that UOR’s “at least May 31” statement is the same one that’s currently up on USH‘s website, and I can absolutely assure you that USH is not reopening on June 1, given that the county the park is in has just extended their safer at home order indefinitely. UOR and USH will absolutely not open at the same time, but  just a word of caution.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> It's a bit vague IMO, but it seems to appear that way


It doesn't appear that way to me at all- hotels in Fl have always been open, they never closed. He made a specific difference between airbnb types and hotels. He also said those types of lodging aren't neccesarily banned- they need to submit a plan and if they were allowing guests from places like NY, they most likely would be told no. But, this is phase 1. In phase 2, I suspect any restrictions will go away.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> DeSantis has been against movie theaters opening since the start. The first big movie set to release (Tenant) isn’t for 9 weeks. I think they’ll open theaters 2-3 weeks before hand to test things out and get people comfortable



That is exaactly what amc has said their plan is - to open a few weeks before tenent and show older popular movies to start with.


----------



## atricks

AmberMV said:


> Not DVC? And what would be the difference in effect of not allowing out of state to stay in vac rentals but allowing them in hotels?



Timeshares are grouped with hotels in the order it seems, so DVC would follow like that.  Which is weird because if you rented out a house, or apt/condo for a vacation I don't see all that much difference other than the fact the timeshare resorts are all on the same complex vs scattered wherever.


----------



## AmberMV

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> The Governor just said he couldn’t  close hotels because he had the national guard and such that needed a place to stay. That was the reasoning he gave in difference between short term rentals and hotels.


But from a health standpoint, how can you say people from out of state can visit hotels in Florida, but not vacation rentals?  It doesn't make logical sense.  If one is allowed, the other should be to (if the aim is from a health standpoint)


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> But from a health standpoint, how can you say people from out of state can visit hotels in Florida, but not vacation rentals?  It doesn't make logical sense.  If one is allowed, the other should be to (if the aim is from a health standpoint)


From a healthpoint standard, it doesn't. But they took the higher risk because they needed them to be open. At least that was his reasoning. And again, this is a phase 1 requirement, likely not to exist in phase 2. If Disney couldn't open resorts to out of state guests, they might as well keep them closed.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Now that’s HUGE! Surely that’ll get leaked!


Once it gets submitted to a government, it will be a public document.  It won't have to be leaked.


----------



## Violetspider

abnihon said:


> I hope plan is VERY detailed and describes all resorts, parks, restaurants, pools, waterparks, transportation, character meets, fireworks, parades...  what am I missing?  Lol.


Pin Trading?


----------



## Brianstl

atricks said:


> Timeshares are grouped with hotels in the order it seems, so DVC would follow like that.  Which is weird because if you rented out a house, or apt/condo for a vacation I don't see all that much difference other than the fact the timeshare resorts are all on the same complex vs scattered wherever.


My guess is that they trust hotels and time shares have the procedures and staff in place to turn around units faster than smaller operations.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> From a healthpoint standard, it doesn't. But they took the higher risk because they needed them to be open. At least that was his reasoning. And again, this is a phase 1 requirement, likely not to exist in phase 2. If Disney couldn't open resorts to out of state guests, they might as well keep them closed.


The page I screenshot from the FL Phased opening was for Phase 2 operations regarding vacation rentals for Florida residents only


----------



## LSUmiss

dina444444 said:


> I take vacation rentals to mean things like Air BnB and VRBO.


Me too.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> The page I screenshot from the FL Phased opening was for Phase 2 operations regarding vacation rentals for Florida residents only


Regardless, it has nothing to do with hotels. Hotels were never closed, never banned from out of state guests. DeSantis never said anything about not allowing out of state guests in hotels. They're in them now I'm quite sure. No one from anywhere is currently banned from entering the state, they just have to quarantine and they are certainly not banned from staying at hotels. They won't be in the next phase either although I expect the quarantine guideline will be lifted. His comments were only in regards to airbnb type stays.


----------



## tink2424

lilypgirl said:


> If you are high risk you absolutely should not be working and that is a suggestion in every single reopening plan from the federal government to the states. I for one would rather all of this funding taking place be given to those LEGIT  at risk people so they can stay home and the rest of us who fall into that over 98% recovery rate  can go back to life as scheduled.



Everyone should have the right to choose if they want to work and not be forced to not go to work.  We should do what we can to support high risk individuals who cannot work but we shouldn't force anyone to stay home that is willing to accept the risk.


----------



## DavidHobart

Brianstl said:


> My guess is that they trust hotels and time shares has the procedures and staff in place to turn around units faster than smaller operations.


One reason you see otherwise inexplicable distinctions is that it is legally much easier to group relatable things and for public health reasons set orders for them as a group.  This eliminates many of the due process arguments that could be used if similar institutions were treated differently based on individualized reviews, and saves all the time the individualized reviews might take.  

It is quite reasonable to think that hotels/timeshares, living in a much different regulatory environment and with much more valuable brands to protect, would both have more resources and devote more resources to wise public health measures, while a mom-and-pop rental could not be so strongly counted on to do the same.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> This dream of a vaccine is a big factor of why people don’t want things to reopen just yet. “Just wait for the vaccine, it’ll be here by September and it will be ok to go back to normal life”. The media continues to rattle off these different companies and countries that are working on a vaccine. Key word. Working. They’ve been working on a vaccine for HIV since the early 80s.


I agree with you on not waiting for a vaccine as we don't know when or if that will happen. If we want to live with this virus that means wearing masks when needed and keep practicing physical distancing. We stop doing that and there is a good chance we will end up back where we were. Its great Disney and other parks want to open but they should keep all safety measures in place til at least a treatment happens.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Thanks to the Sunshine Laws in Florida requiring Open Gov't...I'm positive when Disney submits there plans, it will quickly been known by the general public.


----------



## tink2424

JaNelson38 said:


> A couple of business people I know in Florida have said to me the word privately through the grapevine is that they're shooting for Memorial Day weekend for phase 2.
> 
> 
> 
> The point I've been trying to make forever is that people have to make decisions for themselves.  There is no perfect solution, which is why people are all over the place with the response to this.  But at the same time, making everyone else stay home because a small segment of the population is "high risk" to this is simply not functional to society.  But because people want to move forward doesn't mean they want to "leave behind and forget"...lets get real.  My parents - both of whom would be "high risk" to this disease, based on the metrics - have said to me personally to not be afraid of coming to their home to see them, or bringing their grandkids to come see them.  It would devastate them to not be able to see us or my kids, and it would devastate our kids to be able to not see grandma and grandpa.  The amount of emotional devastation alone for all parties outweighs any 'risk' towards perhaps catching or transmitting a virus.
> 
> You're not going to legislate risk out of life.  Every part of life involves risk.  And you're not going to invent ways for people to avoid illness.  This is why I've been saying we need to learn to live with this, not keep doing everything we can to avoid it.  People who are "high risk" to this need to make decisions for themselves, and some of those decisions may be hard ones.  Maybe they'll have to accept a level of risk to return to work.  Maybe they'll need to find a different job that is lower risk to their health.  Tens of millions of Americans are going to have to find new jobs out of no fault of their own from this, and they're NOT 'high risk'.



YES!!!!


----------



## Pyotr

UOAP said:


> Look at some videos of CityWalk. Some of the guys doing enforcement look like bouncers. I think that's the way to go!



I watched a vlogger this morning who has friends currently working at CityWalk report that rank and file workers are not allowed to instruct guests to put their masks on, only managers can.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> That is exaactly what amc has said their plan is - to open a few weeks before tenent and show older popular movies to start with.



As long as they don’t gauge interest solely on how many people go see older movies. There are certain movies I’d love to see on the big screen again, or even for the first time, but im probably not going to drive 30 minutes to the nearest AMC or Regal and pay to see Avengers Endgame again. Granted, I “paid” (AMC AList) to see it 11 times in theaters last summer, and it’s one of those movies that’s better with a crowd and giants screen, but now that I have 5 different places to watch it at home, I’m not sure I’d go to see it in theaters.

But I would 100% be there opening night to see Tenant, Mulan, WW84, and New Mutants (if it doesn’t get pushed for the 373rd time)

Which brings me back to my first sentence that I hope they’re not gauging interest on people that go see older movies. Some might see older movies. Some might not even go see new movies. And some are like me that won’t see older movies, but will see new movies


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> It doesn't appear that way to me at all- hotels in Fl have always been open, they never closed. He made a specific difference between airbnb types and hotels. He also said those types of lodging aren't neccesarily banned- they need to submit a plan and if they were allowing guests from places like NY, they most likely would be told no. But, this is phase 1. In phase 2, I suspect any restrictions will go away.


I also think it could be because maybe there is probably more government oversight for hotels to ensure safety protocols are followed vs vrbo rentals.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Once it gets submitted to a government, it will be a public document.  It won't have to be leaked.


And we should also be able to see the actual proposed modifications vs rumors.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree with you on not waiting for a vaccine as we don't know when or if that will happen. If we want to live with this virus that means wearing masks when needed and keep practicing physical distancing. We stop doing that and there is a good chance we will end up back where we were. Its great Disney and other parks want to open but they should keep all safety measures in place til at least a treatment happens.



I don’t think there’s any evidence pointing to Disney not opening with every single safety measure they can open with in place or they would have opened already.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I also think it could be because maybe there is probably more government oversight for hotels to ensure safety protocols are followed vs vrbo rentals.


I agree. But he also said they were welcome to submit plans- that those places in areas of the state less affected were wanting to open and he'd be willing to consider it.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think there’s any evidence pointing to Disney not opening with every single safety measure they can open with in place or they would have opened already.


I wasn't talking about when they open. I'm more talking about going forward. A lot of people seem to think as the months go by restrictions will be lessened.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> And we should also be able to see the actual proposed modifications vs rumors.


We’ve already seen the Union guidelines, which I’d imagine will look very similar to whatever proposal Disney puts out there. Everything in there is guaranteed to be in place when the parks reopen, and that includes the dreaded face masks.


----------



## Sandiz08

Atlantis put out a statement saying while they don’t have a for sure date , they are targeting June 15th for a phased reopening.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney is refunding tickets purchased as part of packages but that’s it. They’ve drawn a hard line on no ticket refunds. (You’d have to see what the charge is for cancelling a package, as of now that fee is only waived for people arriving through 6/30.)



Thanks ! Yea, still deciding - more worried about the possibility of Disney 2.0 than the refund, as sad as that might sound ! And not rich by any stretch !


----------



## Laurabearz

yulilin3 said:


> DS is opening on May 27th or earlier, CM already being recalled


I thought so far only non Disney restaurants and retail were opening up and that the cast members called back were grounds crew... Off to look for updates.


----------



## chad_1138

Laurabearz said:


> I thought so far only non Disney restaurants and retail were opening up and that the cast members called back were grounds crew... Off to look for updates.


Disney owned properties are opening on the 27th.  Some non Disney owned and the complex are opening on the 20th.


----------



## andyman8

Laurabearz said:


> I thought so far only non Disney restaurants and retail were opening up and that the cast members called back were grounds crew... Off to look for updates.


Let me save you some time!
May 20, a small group of CM custodians go back as several third party locations operate
May 22, several Patina Group operated locations open like Morimoto Asia
May 24 (per The Hollywood Reporter’s interview with a union rep), more custodians go back as well as select Merchandise and F&B CMs go back to work
May 27ish (also per THR), Disney-owned and operated stores and eateries reopen


----------



## KBoopaloo

That giant volleyball tournament scheduled for the convention center in June has been postponed until mid July.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200515-qqp4uw7werfnrdrycqaowtvcku-story.html


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sunshine law is going to help us in a great way here. We will have our answer soon after that paperwork goes through.

Very exciting!


----------



## Laurabearz

andyman8 said:


> Let me save you some time!
> May 20, a small group of CM custodians go back as several third party locations operate
> May 22, several Patina Group operated locations open like Morimoto Asia
> May 24 (per The Hollywood Reporter’s interview with a union rep), more custodians go back as well as select Merchandise and F&B CMs go back to work
> May 27ish (also per THR), Disney-owned and operated stores and eateries reopen


Thank you so much! I had totally missed that!

ummmm, what’s F&B?


----------



## atricks

Laurabearz said:


> Thank you so much! I had totally missed that!
> 
> ummmm, what’s F&B?


Food and Beverage?


----------



## andyman8

Laurabearz said:


> Thank you so much! I had totally missed that!
> 
> ummmm, what’s F&B?





atricks said:


> Food and Beverage?


Yes, Food and Beverage.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## e_yerger

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> This is cliff notes version from today’s press conference.
> View attachment 494890View attachment 494890


if we're getting technical, Disney and UOR are _theme _parks. since they are not listed on this for Phase 1, the groundhog predicts 3 more months of lockdown.


----------



## woody337

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> This is cliff notes version from today’s press conference.
> View attachment 494890View attachment 494890


Ok, I'm confused. This just says that parks can submt reopening plans, doesnt say that they can open, just submt plans.


----------



## e_yerger

woody337 said:


> Ok, I'm confused. This just says that parks can submt reopening plans, doesnt say that they can open, just submt plans.


correct - they'll open in phase 2.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Let's get back to disney before the mods show up.



Picturing us all dropping like Andy’s toys, RTEETZ IS COMING!!


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> correct - they'll open in phase 2.


So basically they cant open now but they can prepare for opening? Could the parks do all of the modifications now and open day and date as phase 2 is announced?


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Ok, I'm confused. This just says that parks can submt reopening plans, doesnt say that they can open, just submt plans.


there's no way the parks can reopen this month, they need to get approval from local management, then they will call CM and TM back, by the time those two things happen we will be in Phase 2


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> So basically they cant open now but they can prepare for opening? Could the parks do all of the modifications now and open day and date as phase 2 is announced?


No reason they couldn't, but clearly Disney will not open in early June, regardless. No one knows when phase 2 will be implemented. DeSantis had said he hoped it would be just 2-3 weeks between each phase.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## woody337

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> During the press conference he said they could submit reopening plans with reopening date for his consideration.


Thats what I saw but the picture you posted doesnt say they could actually open, just says they can submit plans.


----------



## e_yerger

woody337 said:


> Thats what I saw but the picture you posted doesnt say they could actually open, just says they can submit plans.


Regardless, it's pretty obvious that they wont be able to open in the next two weeks. They're cancelling rooms through June 6th check-in. DeSantis said at least 2 weeks between phases. It doesn't make a difference what the fine print says - they aren't going to be magically approved for an opening plan tomorrow and then open on Monday. Logistically it can't happen.


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> Regardless, it's pretty obvious that they wont be able to open in the next two weeks. They're cancelling rooms through June 6th check-in. DeSantis said at least 2 weeks between phases. It doesn't make a difference what the fine print says - they aren't going to be magically approved for an opening plan tomorrow and then open on Monday. Logistically it can't happen.


Nowhere did I mention a 2 week window. I'm just curious about the logistics of it. I assume they can already install all the safety measures now and be ready for when they get a green light? However far out that is.


----------



## e_yerger

woody337 said:


> Nowhere did I mention a 2 week window. I'm just curious about the logistics of it. I assume they can already install all the safety measures now and be ready for when they get a green light? However far out that is.


I would assume they would be able to work on whatever opening procedures they need to get in place once it's approved by DeSantis. Actual park opening wont happen until Phase 2.


----------



## atricks

So far I've heard for Disney Springs on the 20th : Earl of Sandwich, STK, The Polite Pig, Joffrey’s, and YeSake, Boathouse, Blaze, Planet Hollywood, Chicken Guy, Wine Bar George.

No for most everything else, including Homecoming, Morimoto Asia, Raglan Road, Splitsville.  (22 or 27th for those)


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> I would assume they would be able to work on whatever opening procedures they need to get in place once it's approved by DeSantis. Actual park opening wont happen until Phase 2.



I think the union agreement made it possible to start putting opening procedure measures in the park such as social distancing stickers on the ground, ordering face coverings to have available in stores, and at security, sneeze guards at registers, hand washing and sanitizer stations,  thermometers for security, etc. Now that doesnt give any indication of when theyd open. But thats the stuff that would take the longest. Training their staff would take probably about a week. But until we see CMs actually be brought back, its all speculation of when things would really start ramping up


----------



## Eric Smith

wareagle57 said:


> I’d say so since we still haven’t had them operating anywhere close to the Florida summer. And may not this year either. It may be 2021 before we get to see how miserable they can be. Most people will be fine I suspect while others like me can’t stand the heat. My first ride was fine on sections where the wind was blowing in, but on other sections with no wind I thought I was going to die. Worse than wearing a mask.
> 
> And speaking of the actual topic at hand, is there anything in the agreement about how long the mask measures will last or how and when they will reassess? Since it’s a union agreement just thought it could be written as a permanent thing that has to get reversed at some point


They won’t be any worse than just standing out in the heat.  There will be air flowing through them and they are shaded.  People are blowing it way out of proportion.


----------



## TexasChick123

atricks said:


> So far I've heard for Disney Springs on the 20th : Earl of Sandwich, STK, The Polite Pig, Joffrey’s, and YeSake, Boathouse, Blaze, Planet Hollywood, Chicken Guy, Wine Bar George.



I’m so happy The Boathouse is going to open. We love that place!


----------



## andyman8

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m so happy The Boathouse is going to open. We love that place!


And they're going to also be reopening their vintage amphibicar rides as well.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Picturing us all dropping like Andy’s toys, RTEETZ IS COMING!!


love this...


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Sorry, I am playing catch up on here. 
So Florida will be in full phase 1, did DeSantis say it was going to be another 2-3 weeks from the 18th before considering phase 2?
And, I assume Disney had to finalize deals with the Union before submitting their plan?
So basically we are back to pestering @yulilin3 come Sunday for CM updates. 
Well, atleast progress-even if it is baby steps!


----------



## AmberMV

50% in favor of opening and 50% not in favor of opening is about as fair as it gets.  Sounds like the country as a whole is moving at the pace that is most appeasing to everyone.


----------



## MB1232

yulilin3 said:


> there's no way the parks can reopen this month, they need to get approval from local management, then they will call CM and TM back, by the time those two things happen we will be in Phase 2


I agree.  Too many pieces have to fall into place before it can happen.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> 50% in favor of opening and 50% not in favor of opening is about as fair as it gets.  Sounds like the country as a whole is moving at the pace that is most appeasing to everyone.



If we were shoving 50,000 people in a baseball stadium, or baseball/hockey arena, and 80,000 into Disney parks, there would be a big issue. But we’re not moving that quickly and that was never the plan. It was always going to be slow openings.


----------



## Dis5150

I listened to the press conference. Nowhere did he say they couldn't open until Phase 2. He said that they had to submit plans for opening safely, signed off by the mayor of their area. They would be approved by him based on the plans submitted. The "cliff notes" just doesn't say ALL of that.

ETA: that doesn't mean it won't be Phase 2 by then, he just never said they couldn't open until Phase 2.


----------



## AmberMV

Dis5150 said:


> I listened to the press conference. Nowhere did he say they couldn't open until Phase 2. He said that they had to submit plans for opening safely, signed off by the mayor of their area. They would be approved by him based on the plans submitted. The "cliff notes" just doesn't say ALL of that.
> 
> ETA: that doesn't mean it won't be Phase 2 by then, he just never said they couldn't open until Phase 2.


It's in Florida's phased reopening plan.  Here https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf


----------



## Mit88

Dis5150 said:


> I listened to the press conference. Nowhere did he say they couldn't open until Phase 2. He said that they had to submit plans for opening safely, signed off by the mayor of their area. They would be approved by him based on the plans submitted. The "cliff notes" just doesn't say ALL of that.
> 
> ETA: that doesn't mean it won't be Phase 2 by then, he just never said they couldn't open until Phase 2.



I think it’s just assumed they’d open in Phase 2, at the earliest. Phase 2 isn’t that far away. Probably another 2-3 weeks depending on the received data. Doesn’t mean that Disney will open on day 1 of phase 2


----------



## UOAP

Dis5150 said:


> I listened to the press conference. Nowhere did he say they couldn't open until Phase 2. He said that they had to submit plans for opening safely, signed off by the mayor of their area. They would be approved by him based on the plans submitted. The "cliff notes" just doesn't say ALL of that.
> 
> ETA: that doesn't mean it won't be Phase 2 by then, he just never said they couldn't open until Phase 2.


Do you recall him saying anything about lifting the quarantine order for  NY/NJ/CT/LA?


----------



## Dis5150

UOAP said:


> Do you recall him saying anything about lifting the quarantine order for  NY/NJ/CT/LA?


I did not hear anything about that, sorry.


----------



## AmberMV

UOAP said:


> Do you recall him saying anything about lifting the quarantine order for  NY/NJ/CT/LA?


From Florida's state tourism website https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html

"All persons traveling to Florida from *New York, New Jersey, Connecticut* or *Louisiana* are required upon entry to Florida to self-isolate or self-quarantine for 14 days, or for the duration of their presence in the state, whichever is shorter. Roadside checkpoints are set up on interstates to check for potential COVID-19 cases coming into Florida from areas with substantial community spread of the virus. The checkpoints do not apply to commercial drivers or health workers. "


----------



## abnihon

yulilin3 said:


> there's no way the parks can reopen this month, they need to get approval from local management, then they will call CM and TM back, by the time those two things happen we will be in Phase 2



By this month do you mean May or June?


----------



## jlwhitney

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Sorry, I am playing catch up on here.
> So Florida will be in full phase 1, did DeSantis say it was going to be another 2-3 weeks from the 18th before considering phase 2?
> And, I assume Disney had to finalize deals with the Union before submitting their plan?
> So basically we are back to pestering @yulilin3 come Sunday for CM updates.
> Well, atleast progress-even if it is baby steps!



it is still not fully phase 1 not sure why he says that. Still excludes stuff the task force put in phase 1


----------



## yulilin3

abnihon said:


> By this month do you mean May or June?


this month, May


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> it is still not fully phase 1 not sure why he says that. Still excludes stuff the task force put in phase 1


he is the final decision maker, he said he would take the task force guidelines and implement what he thought was best.
So he started at 25% and now is increasing it to 50%, but this is a full Phase 1


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## jerry557

Eric Smith said:


> They won’t be any worse than just standing out in the heat.  There will be air flowing through them and they are shaded.  People are blowing it way out of proportion.



*From one blog concerning walking around with a mask at Universal City Walk*
_
According to my weather app, the temperature was 83 degrees when people entered the entertainment complex.
I’m not naming names on who else I watched, but let’s just say that Dev is the fittest of the batch. He didn’t mind the mask at first, but he admitted that it got to him after a while.
All the video hosts but one acknowledged that they didn’t like wearing a mask while walking around the area. They weren’t used to it, and it agitated them.
While 83 degrees is hot for Florida, the Central Florida area will get 20 degrees warmer over the next few months.
Everyone who appeared on camera started sweating after an hour, sometimes less. At this point, the masks became less convenient._

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/15/i...-learned-about-disney-springs-from-universal/
We'll see how enforcement goes in July.


----------



## Dis5150

AmberMV said:


> It's in Florida's phased reopening plan.  Here https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/covid19/Taskforce Report.pdf
> View attachment 494900


I am just saying what he said at the press conference, expanding on what was on the printed "Full Phase 1" guidelines. I am not arguing on when it will open, which will I'm sure be in phase 2. Which will not be months away, which is what some said.


----------



## Criickette

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Orange County press conference is going on now. Demmings was just asked about Theme Parks. He said he has been talking with Disney.



Sounds like hotels first, followed by parks, starting late June or later.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> he is the final decision maker, he said he would take the task force guidelines and implement what he thought was best.
> So he started at 25% and now is increasing it to 50%, but this is a full Phase 1


 
It is still not full phase 1. So he shouldn’t Call it that . Phase 1 was suppose To include theaters/auditoriums , bars and nightclubs.


----------



## Lisa75

Criickette said:


> Sounds like hotels first, followed by parks, starting late June or later.


Sorry.  Do you mean hotels starting late June or Later or the park part?


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> It is still not full phase 1. So he shouldn’t Call it that . Phase 1 was suppose To include theaters/auditoriums , bars and nightclubs.


again, he doesn't do what the task force said to do, so he's moving theaters and bars to phase 2. The task force gave him guidelines and he's modifying them as he think is best


----------



## yulilin3

I think there seems to be some confusion about the Task force guidelines that are being shared here.
Those guidelines were created by the task force and presented to the Governor
Before he announced the modified Phase 1 he said he was taking the guidelines and modifying as he saw necessary , which is what he's been doing
He obviously is not putting theme park opening in any particular phase and is leaving it to local government to asses and authorize
So, people are correct in saying he never said theme parks will be phase 2. 
We know that the major theme parks won't reopen before the end of this month because they have to call back CM and TM and Ambassadors, but the smaller theme parks  and amusement parks might be able to come back quicker


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> again, he doesn't do what the task force said to do, so he's moving theaters and bars to phase 2. The task force gave him guidelines and he's modifying them as he think is best



I hope phase 2 is by end of the month .


----------



## Andrwh1

Hi all!  I’ve been following along here for a couple months as our April trip was cancelled and then our first back up trip the first week of June was cancelled and I also have a week reserved starting June 22.  Since our first June trip was cancelled yesterday I went ahead and reserved a week mid-July as another backup.  My plan has been to keep pushing out and hoping eventually we’ll get there.   Tomorrow would be the day we can reserve FP for the July trip but my tickets are currently tied to the June reservation. I would normally just change the tickets to the July dates and reserve FP tomorrow. However, if things do happen to be open for our June trip that’s our date preference (simply due to weather).  Any thoughts on whether it would be a problem to change our tickets back to June if it ends up being open?  Or would it maybe be important to have existing tickets for those dates in case capacity measures are put in place that would be ticket based?  We have room reservations, ADRs and FP scheduled for June already so not sure whether having tickets already would also be important? (I know we don’t actually know but thought there might be some ideas on what might end up being most important - date based tickets or room reservations.)

Also, in a related vein, it sounds like FP are greatly reduced right now so is it worth even worrying about trying to book FP at this point?  Maybe FP will be replaced with virtual queue?  Ack, all so uncertain to my trip-planning heart!  Many thanks to anyone that made it to the end of this.


----------



## UOAP

AmberMV said:


> From Florida's state tourism website https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html
> 
> "All persons traveling to Florida from *New York, New Jersey, Connecticut* or *Louisiana* are required upon entry to Florida to self-isolate or self-quarantine for 14 days, or for the duration of their presence in the state, whichever is shorter. Roadside checkpoints are set up on interstates to check for potential COVID-19 cases coming into Florida from areas with substantial community spread of the virus. The checkpoints do not apply to commercial drivers or health workers. "


Hopefully that expires in phase 2. It's based on numbers that are 2 months old.


----------



## AmberMV

UOAP said:


> Hopefully that expires in phase 2. It's based on numbers that are 2 months old.


I'm quite sure that restriction will be lifted come Phase 2.  Here is the verbiage for Phase 1:

And here is the verbiage for Phase 2:


----------



## Tigger's ally

Dis5150 said:


> I listened to the press conference. Nowhere did he say they couldn't open until Phase 2. He said that they had to submit plans for opening safely, signed off by the mayor of their area. They would be approved by him based on the plans submitted. The "cliff notes" just doesn't say ALL of that.
> 
> ETA: that doesn't mean it won't be Phase 2 by then, he just never said they couldn't open until Phase 2.


Yes, when he listed the phases a few weeks ago, he said the big parks would not be held to whatever rules the phases have.  They would be allowed to open when they thought they were safe.  IF the plan is ok, then it doesn't matter which phase OC is in at the that time.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> We’ve already seen the Union guidelines, which I’d imagine will look very similar to whatever proposal Disney puts out there. Everything in there is guaranteed to be in place when the parks reopen, and that includes the dreaded face masks.


But it COULD have some exceptions for age (2 & under is all I need) and like they’re not required if you are able to social distance.


----------



## lilypgirl

Not to start the great mask debate but I think by mid June they will only be required indoors even  at theme parks and attractions and I don’t think on “roller coaster “ type rides like space mountain. I think getting all spun up now about having to wear them is a little silly. So much will change between now and a possible end of June or July opening. I think this will be for both guest and CM’s.  I think the heat and humidity will play a huge role in this.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> again, he doesn't do what the task force said to do, so he's moving theaters and bars to phase 2. The task force gave him guidelines and he's modifying them as he think is best



did he actually say they are in phase 2? Since at this rate I could see him pushing them back to phase 3z


----------



## andyman8

Are there any updates from this Orange County briefing? I'm not able to listen at the moment.


----------



## AmberMV

jlwhitney said:


> did he actually say they are in phase 2? Since at this rate I could see him pushing them back to phase 3z


He said he will accept theme park plans for reopening for review, and everything he has said is very positive in terms of getting things going again and how important tourism is for Florida.


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> He said he will accept theme park plans for reopening for review, and everything he has said is very positive in terms of getting things going again and how important tourism is for Florida.


 
no referring to theaters and bars and such


----------



## Eric Smith

jerry557 said:


> *From one blog concerning walking around with a mask at Universal City Walk*
> 
> _According to my weather app, the temperature was 83 degrees when people entered the entertainment complex.
> I’m not naming names on who else I watched, but let’s just say that Dev is the fittest of the batch. He didn’t mind the mask at first, but he admitted that it got to him after a while.
> All the video hosts but one acknowledged that they didn’t like wearing a mask while walking around the area. They weren’t used to it, and it agitated them.
> While 83 degrees is hot for Florida, the Central Florida area will get 20 degrees warmer over the next few months.
> Everyone who appeared on camera started sweating after an hour, sometimes less. At this point, the masks became less convenient._
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/15/i...-learned-about-disney-springs-from-universal/
> We'll see how enforcement goes in July.


I was talking about the Skyliner buddy.   Give it up already


----------



## AmberMV

jlwhitney said:


> no referring to theaters and bars and such


He emphasized the fact that the virus doesn't do well outdoors and since movie theaters are indoors and bars tend to be crowded by nature those don't fit that particular criteria. But "full PHase 1" on Monday will allow restaurants to offer 50% indoor capactiy so that's important for Disney


----------



## xuxa777

With all the news today, I am thinking now, moving up my prediction of open resorts to the first part of June, and parks by June 15th, possibly even a week earlier.  Also, I would not be surprised to see some pro sports even with fans (25% capacity) in June.  With the numbers from the states that have been open for 3 weeks or so still dropping, and by the fact it is becoming more obvious the virus was spreading back in Dec if not earlier, it will make it easier to open. Mask also will be important in June, but by July august will have faded away 

Beaches in Jacksonville have been open for a month.  remember how some were freaking out over the picture of the "crowds" on the beach when they opened and how Jacksonville was doomed.


----------



## atricks

AmberMV said:


> He emphasized the fact that the virus doesn't do well outdoors and since movie theaters are indoors and bars tend to be crowded by nature those don't fit that particular criteria. But "full PHase 1" on Monday will allow restaurants to offer 50% indoor capactiy so that's important for Disney





andyman8 said:


> Are there any updates from this Orange County briefing? I'm not able to listen at the moment.







Nothing in particular, other than "Sometime in June" and talks, but no formal plans.   There is a small park meeting next week.


----------



## andyman8

atricks said:


> Nothing in particular, other than "Sometime in June" and talks, but no formal plans.   There is a small park meeting next week.


Thanks! "Sometime in June" regarding parks or just resorts?


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Orange County press conference is going on now. Demmings was just asked about Theme Parks. He said he has been talking with Disney.



What he said was fairly interesting, everyone can decipher it as they wish. I found the comments regarding opening hotels and resorts (didn't specifically mention Disney) before the major theme parks open interesting. 
 The theme park talks starts at about 32:00.

https://newsroom.ocfl.net/media-adv...-update-news-conference-may-15-2020-at-4-p-m/


----------



## Pyotr

jerry557 said:


> *From one blog concerning walking around with a mask at Universal City Walk*
> 
> _According to my weather app, the temperature was 83 degrees when people entered the entertainment complex.
> I’m not naming names on who else I watched, but let’s just say that Dev is the fittest of the batch. He didn’t mind the mask at first, but he admitted that it got to him after a while.
> All the video hosts but one acknowledged that they didn’t like wearing a mask while walking around the area. They weren’t used to it, and it agitated them.
> While 83 degrees is hot for Florida, the Central Florida area will get 20 degrees warmer over the next few months.
> Everyone who appeared on camera started sweating after an hour, sometimes less. At this point, the masks became less convenient._
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/15/i...-learned-about-disney-springs-from-universal/
> We'll see how enforcement goes in July.



I watched Dev’s video this morning. At first he didn’t mind the mask. By the end he was sweating pretty good.


----------



## cakebaker

atricks said:


> Nothing in particular, other than "Sometime in June"


Or thereafter he said....lol Leaves it wide open. I'll give them this, they are either very good about not slipping up and giving out any information or they really don't know.


----------



## atricks

Pyotr said:


> I watched Dev’s video this morning. At first he didn’t mind the mask. By the end he was sweating pretty good.



Yesterday was low 80s, with a good gusty breeze around that time, when it hits summer in the upper 90s with no breeze we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> With all the news today, I am thinking now, moving up my prediction of open resorts to the first part of June, and parks by June 15th, possibly even a week earlier.  Also, I would not be surprised to see some pro sports even with fans (25% capacity) in June.  With the numbers from the states that have been open for 3 weeks or so still dropping, and by the fact it is becoming more obvious the virus was spreading back in Dec if not earlier, it will make it easier to open. Mask also will be important in June, but by July august will have faded away
> 
> Beaches in Jacksonville have been open for a month.  remember how some were freaking out over the picture of the "crowds" on the beach when they opened and how Jacksonville was doomed.




What pro sports? Give an example.


----------



## Jrb1979

lilypgirl said:


> Not to start the great mask debate but I think by mid June they will only be required indoors even  at theme parks and attractions and I don’t think on “roller coaster “ type rides like space mountain. I think getting all spun up now about having to wear them is a little silly. So much will change between now and a possible end of June or July opening. I think this will be for both guest and CM’s.  I think the heat and humidity will play a huge role in this.


The dreaded M word isn't going to just disappear cause you want it to. Just like this virus is going to disappear when everything opens. We have to learn to live with this for the time being. Wearing masks and physical distancing is going to be around for awhile.


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> With all the news today, I am thinking now, moving up my prediction of open resorts to the first part of June, and parks by June 15th, possibly even a week earlier.


Resorts are not opening until at least June 7. All resort reservations up until that point have been cancelled.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> What pro sports? Give an example.



MLS, maybe? Baseball is nowhere near close, but that’s an ugly debate I don’t want to get into. Football will almost certainly start on time. NCAA said they will not stand in the way of football programs starting up. Basketball still needs to decide on a location, and there’s very little news on hockey


----------



## AmberMV

xuxa777 said:


> With all the news today, I am thinking now, moving up my prediction of open resorts to the first part of June, and parks by June 15th, possibly even a week earlier.  Also, I would not be surprised to see some pro sports even with fans (25% capacity) in June.  With the numbers from the states that have been open for 3 weeks or so still dropping, and by the fact it is becoming more obvious the virus was spreading back in Dec if not earlier, it will make it easier to open. Mask also will be important in June, but by July august will have faded away
> 
> Beaches in Jacksonville have been open for a month.  remember how some were freaking out over the picture of the "crowds" on the beach when they opened and how Jacksonville was doomed.


Resorts will have a hard time getting people to pay premium prices if the parks are not open, IMO.  I know I definitely wouldn't pay $400 a night to stay in a Disney resort and not get to go to Disney


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Resorts are not opening until at least June 7. All resort reservations up until that point have been cancelled.


There were some cancelled further out than that. If your reservation started June 1, but went through the 10th it was all cancelled. I'd love to know the longest trip cancelled, but that was the longest one I saw posted. **Edited to add, just checked and saw one that was up to June 13, so pretty indicative they'll be closed at least through that date. I suppose they could open on the 8th, but seems unlikely to me they'd do that. Would sure make for some unhappy guests that would've been willing to shorten their trip, but anything is possible.


----------



## Mit88

Aren’t DVC owners still able to make June reservations? Not adding fuel to the fire, just wondering if that was still true


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> MLS, maybe? Baseball is nowhere near close, but that’s an ugly debate I don’t want to get into. Football will almost certainly start on time. NCAA said they will not stand in the way of football programs starting up. Basketball still needs to decide on a location, and there’s very little news on hockey



He said June, which is why I asked for an example.


----------



## courtney1188

cakebaker said:


> There were some cancelled further out than that. If your reservation started June 1, but went through the 10th it was all cancelled. I'd love to know the longest trip cancelled, but that was the longest one I saw posted. At least that's what I recall...someone can correct me if I'm wrong on that.


Right, that’s what the previous post meant - any reservations starting within that first seven days were cancelled.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> What he said was fairly interesting, everyone can decipher it as they wish. I found the comments regarding opening hotels and resorts (didn't specifically mention Disney) before the major theme parks open interesting.
> The theme park talks starts at about 32:00.
> 
> https://newsroom.ocfl.net/media-adv...-update-news-conference-may-15-2020-at-4-p-m/


He said "sometime in June"


----------



## DisneyElite4

Mit88 said:


> Aren’t DVC owners still able to make June reservations? Not adding fuel to the fire, just wondering if that was still true



I’m DVC - can still see and book June.


----------



## andyman8

cakebaker said:


> There were some cancelled further out than that. If your reservation started June 1, but went through the 10th it was all cancelled. I'd love to know the longest trip cancelled, but that was the longest one I saw posted. At least that's what I recall...someone can correct me if I'm wrong on that.


Yeah, it's arrivals through June 6. I think that's how Disney is going to continue to do these until the closure ends. Even if let's say Disney were to reopen its resorts on July 1, I think they would cancel anyone checking in through June 30 even if the reservation extended well beyond July 1.


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> Resorts are not opening until at least June 7. All resort reservations up until that point have been cancelled.


 Swan and Dolphin are open the 1st, would be surprised true Disney resorts soft open soon after


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Resorts will have a hard time getting people to pay premium prices if the parks are not open, IMO.  I know I definitely wouldn't pay $400 a night to stay in a Disney resort and not get to go to Disney


I think you probably represent a majority of on site guests. I know I definitely would not. At over $600 a night for some of our stay, absolutely not. We don't have a lot of must haves to go, but being able to go to the parks is a firm line in the sand. We could've chosen to spend a few days at the resort for our March trip that got cancelled and only considered it for a second before ruling it out.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Yeah, it's arrivals through June 6. I think that's how Disney is going to continue to do these until the closure ends. Even if let's say Disney were to reopen its resorts on July 1, I think they would cancel anyone checking in through June 30 even if the reservation extended well beyond July 1.


You're most likely right. But that's why our stay is split up. They're going to probably get my June portion, but most of our July stay is on a couple of separate reservations. At least they can't take it all at one time! lol


----------



## tlmadden73

AmberMV said:


> Resorts will have a hard time getting people to pay premium prices if the parks are not open, IMO.  I know I definitely wouldn't pay $400 a night to stay in a Disney resort and not get to go to Disney


I think resorts will have a hard time getting people to pay premium prices if the parks are open and running with "modified experiences" (no M&Gs, no fireworks, limited eating, no indoor theatres), etc.


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> Swan and Dolphin are open the 1st, would be surprised true Disney resorts soft open soon after


Soft open with whom though? They've cancelled all existing reservations through June 6 and aren't allowing any new bookings for June. I'm not saying we won't see some resorts come online in June, but I don't think Disney would just be blankly cancelling all reservations through June 6 if they wanted to operate even a few resorts beforehand.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> He said June, which is why I asked for an example.



MLS might be able to bring fans in in June. Unlikely. But since they’re the only sport that will have started back up other than NASCAR and Golf, that’s the only one that could have fans


----------



## xuxa777

Tennessee just gave a green light for amusement parks to open on May 22nd in TN *without capacity limits*. Dollywood could open then. They haven't announced they will but they can if they want.  They might be the first large park to open.

Dollywood and the Smokey Mountain Park is going to be packed memorial day. No capacity restrictions in restaurants or bars either.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Tennessee just gave a green light for amusement parks to open on May 22nd in TN. Dollywood could open then. They haven't announced they will but they can if they want.  They might be the first large park to open.



I think the PNW theme park opens first since they already announced a May opening. But that’s not a major theme park


----------



## rpb718

xuxa777 said:


> Swan and Dolphin are open the 1st, would be surprised true Disney resorts soft open soon after


 
I'd be surprised too.


----------



## juice0358

Mit88 said:


> MLS, maybe? Baseball is nowhere near close, but that’s an ugly debate I don’t want to get into. Football will almost certainly start on time. NCAA said they will not stand in the way of football programs starting up. Basketball still needs to decide on a location, and there’s very little news on hockey


It cracks me up when in such a time of uncertainty people say things like "Football will almost certainly start on time."  Nothing is certain my friend, but hope does spring eternal.


----------



## SierraT

cakebaker said:


> There were some cancelled further out than that. If your reservation started June 1, but went through the 10th it was all cancelled. I'd love to know the longest trip cancelled, but that was the longest one I saw posted. **Edited to add, just checked and saw one that was up to June 13, so pretty indicative they'll be closed at least through that date. I suppose they could open on the 8th, but seems unlikely to me they'd do that. Would sure make for some unhappy guests that would've been willing to shorten their trip, but anything is possible.


We were checking in the 1st and out the 11th.   I was going to call them again today to see if they could shave off the week that was cancelled but I just couldn’t bring myself to wait on the phone for another hour.  

I still have not moved or cancelled the trip myself.  It is what it is at this point.


----------



## Mit88

juice0358 said:


> It cracks me up when in such a time of uncertainty people say things like "Football will almost certainly start on time."  Nothing is certain my friend, but hope does spring eternal.



Hende why I said “almost” certain. They’re moving forward as if they will not be impacted.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyElite4 said:


> I’m DVC - can still see and book June.



Maybe I’ll just keep rolling my reservations starting June 15th, until they open


----------



## lilypgirl

Jrb1979 said:


> The dreaded M word isn't going to just disappear cause you want it to. Just like this virus is going to disappear when everything opens. We have to learn to live with this for the time being. Wearing masks and physical distancing is going to be around for awhile.


Ok if u say so! I would be willing to bet a months pay there will be no outside mask wearing in July at theme parks or anywhere else due to heat and humidity.


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> I'd be surprised too.


Ha,  fair enough caught my typo


----------



## Laurabearz

lilypgirl said:


> Ok if u say so! I would be willing to bet a months pay there will be no outside mask wearing in July at theme parks or anywhere else due to heat and humidity.


We shall see. Truly depends on where they cap attendance

I don’t think Disney will open any resorts without the parks being open. I have a feeling maybe only Future World might be open for a while. Although I’ll be crushed if LaCava isn’t open. Lol


----------



## Laurabearz

Laurabearz said:


> We shall see. Truly depends on where they cap attendance
> 
> I don’t think Disney will open any resorts without the parks being open. I have a feeling maybe only Future World might be open for a while. Although I’ll be crushed if LaCava isn’t open. Lol


Geez every sentence I type has the word OPEN in it. Hahaha I’m soooo delusional


----------



## Mit88

Laurabearz said:


> We shall see. Truly depends on where they cap attendance
> 
> I don’t think Disney will open any resorts without the parks being open. I have a feeling maybe only Future World might be open for a while. Although I’ll be crushed if LaCava isn’t open. Lol



I think they could open WS with Americans working there for a couple of weeks/months without losing the integrity of the park


----------



## dismom58

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Today is my birthday so I’m hoping for some good Disney news!  Or even a glimmer of it haha.


Happy Birthdays


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

xuxa777 said:


> Tennessee just gave a green light for amusement parks to open on May 22nd in TN *without capacity limits*. Dollywood could open then. They haven't announced they will but they can if they want.  They might be the first large park to open.
> 
> Dollywood and the Smokey Mountain Park is going to be packed memorial day. No capacity restrictions in restaurants or bars either.



Just because they can doesn’t mean they will. We are already starting to see that issue. Lawyers everywhere are busy warning their clients about all the liability risks of reopening. 

I hope they open soon- we love Dollywood and would certainly go if they were open soon- but I imagine we will see them place more restrictions on themselves than the government places- just to protect themselves. Highly unlikely we will see masks required there. Tennesseans are a stubborn, practical, realistic, independent bunch. Most of them won’t go for masks.


----------



## Remy is Up

its still going to be late July to August provided the ban on large gatherings is lifted. Anything before that isn't in the cards at this time due to so many moving parts.


----------



## jlwhitney

AtlantaDisneyDreamer said:


> Just because they can doesn’t mean they will. We are already starting to see that issue. Lawyers everywhere are busy warning their clients about all the liability risks of reopening.
> 
> I hope they open soon- we love Dollywood and would certainly go if they were open soon- but I imagine we will see them place more restrictions on themselves than the government places- just to protect themselves. Highly unlikely we will see masks required there. Tennesseans are a stubborn, practical, realistic, independent bunch. Most of them won’t go for masks.



I think I read June 1st is the soonest for Dollywood. Waiting on the announcement  for when and if masks required ( I agree I don't think they will), and then going to plan a summer a trip up that way and possibly late fall.


----------



## Farro

Remy is Up said:


> its still going to be late July to August provided the ban on large gatherings is lifted. Anything before that isn't in the cards at this time due to so many moving parts.



Why would ban on large gatherings apply to theme parks but not Disney Springs or City Walk?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Coronavirus is going to die out just like SARS did and this worrying is going to be all for nothing. It’s China’s issue, really. Disney would never close their parks in the US anyways.

....have we learned nothing with the predicting game? Although the strategy of predicting the earliest possible opening date and then shifting whenever something changes and said date becomes very unlikely is probably the best one. You’ll get it eventually!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> MLS, maybe? Baseball is nowhere near close, but that’s an ugly debate I don’t want to get into. Football will almost certainly start on time. NCAA said they will not stand in the way of football programs starting up. Basketball still needs to decide on a location, and there’s very little news on hockey



Fighting the good fight letting DISers know hockey exists! Right on.

AHL cancelled the rest of the season by the way, and my city’s NHL team is now refunding the rest of the season to ticket holders.


----------



## Laurabearz

Mit88 said:


> I think they could open WS with Americans working there for a couple of weeks/months without losing the integrity of the park


But that could mean full training on ride operations, and a lot of food servers. My guess is the Chefs in France are still around, but all their servers And retail associates ? That’s a lot of instant manpower, which would be only temporary because they would fill it back in with international cast members? Or CP?

Just thinking that’s one area where staffing might be a bit more difficult and could be a part of the modified experience.

Ive been furloughed Since April 7th (called back this coming Monday yay) That means Ive had nothing but time to speculate and ponder all the different things that might be impacted for my July trip. Hahaha Unlike some, I’ve enjoyed all the banter and theories... this and that.

All this brought me back to the Disboards and I’m loving it. Great seeing so many old friends and already making new ones. 

We won’t know until we know. And then we will know


----------



## OnceUponATime15

UOAP said:


> Do you recall him saying anything about lifting the quarantine order for  NY/NJ/CT/LA?



Not in so many words.. but when a reporter asked about short term rentals the discussion about the how to apply & who would get approval to reopen - DeSantis said it would depend on circumstances... 
The only example he gave was “If someone applied wanting to rent to someone from NY, I wouldn’t approve that...”

So...   take it for what it’s worth


----------



## UOAP

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not in so many words.. but when a reporter asked about short term rentals the discussion about the how to apply & who would get approval to reopen - DeSantis said it would depend on circumstances...
> The only example he gave was “If someone applied wanting to rent to someone from NY, I wouldn’t approve that...”
> 
> So...   take it for what it’s worth


lol thanks that says it all


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xxxxxxx


UOAP said:


> lol thanks that says it all



I was actually completely wide eyed when he said it... it just seemed so odd and unfiltered.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ive been to Disney in July, August, and last October (that was unusually hot, right?). Even as a Canadian, I grasp how hot and unpleasant Florida summers are.

Wearing a mask in perfect conditions is not super fun. Wearing a mask in Florida in the summer would be really uncomfortable IMO. I doubt that is shocking to decision makers, just like resistance to masks in general wouldn’t be. Despite all of the valid reasons wearing a mask sucks, they are still choosing to require them to be worn. Just my opinion, but I can’t see them requiring it and then backing off quickly because of heat. They know the dates and what the weather is like in Florida and yet, here we are with required masks.


----------



## mshanson3121

UOAP said:


> Can we post pictures on here? I don't want to break any rules, but I have a picture of a great M alternative for children that would also be great for rainy Disney days.



Pretty sure you can, yes.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ive been to Disney in July, August, and last October (that was unusually hot, right?). Even as a Canadian, I grasp how hot and unpleasant Florida summers are.
> 
> Wearing a mask in perfect conditions is not super fun. Wearing a mask in Florida in the summer would be really uncomfortable IMO. I doubt that is shocking to decision makers, just like resistance to masks in general wouldn’t be. Despite all of the valid reasons wearing a mask sucks, they are still choosing to require them to be worn. Just my opinion, but I can’t see them requiring it and then backing off quickly because of heat. They know the dates and what the weather is like in Florida and yet, here we are with required masks.



Exactly. They've made it clear masks will be required. And they won't be opening until it's already hot season. They also already made it clear and addressed that they know the summers are hot, that people aren't used to masks and it will be challenging - and they made it clear by their decision, they don't care.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> Exactly. They've made it clear masks will be required. And they won't be opening until it's already hot season. They also already made it clear and addressed that they know the summers are hot, that people aren't used to masks and it will be challenging - and they made it clear by their decision, they don't care.


No I understand Disney is saying it’ll be required. I wasn’t talking about Disney.  But someone posted masks will be around everywhere a while. I am saying I highly doubt they’ll last the summer here.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> While I understand the stereotype, believe it or not, many parts of Canada actually have very hot, muggy weather in summer. Where I live, we often have humidity levels higher than Disney in summer. In my husband's words, our June/July trip to Disney was a "break" from the humidity here.


I know Floridians think they have heat and humidity no one can understand, but it’s not true. There has been more than once we “escaped” to Florida to get away from our oppressive heat. There’s nothing like a 110 degree day after a rainy morning. Sure, if you live where temps are moderate most of the time, and you’ve never been to FL, it can be surprising, but it only takes going once and you know.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

LSUmiss said:


> No I understand Disney is saying it’ll be required. I wasn’t talking about Disney.  But someone posted masks will be around everywhere a while. I am saying I highly doubt they’ll last the summer here.


Yeah, Disney needed a soft opening for masks.....like November or December.


----------



## rteetz

Not sure what arguing about weather in Canada vs. wherever you may live has to do with anything but apparently we need to argue about it. Let’s move on please.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Not sure what arguing about weather in Canada vs. wherever you may live has to do with anything but apparently we need to argue about it. Let’s move on please.



Apparently it has everything to do with the M word...


----------



## Brianstl

Laurabearz said:


> But that could mean full training on ride operations, and a lot of food servers. My guess is the Chefs in France are still around, but all their servers And retail associates ? That’s a lot of instant manpower, which would be only temporary because they would fill it back in with international cast members? Or CP?
> 
> Just thinking that’s one area where staffing might be a bit more difficult and could be a part of the modified experience.
> 
> Ive been furloughed Since April 7th (called back this coming Monday yay) That means Ive had nothing but time to speculate and ponder all the different things that might be impacted for my July trip. Hahaha Unlike some, I’ve enjoyed all the banter and theories... this and that.
> 
> All this brought me back to the Disboards and I’m loving it. Great seeing so many old friends and already making new ones.
> 
> We won’t know until we know. And then we will know


It could be years before international CMs are back depending on the economy.  Finding politicians willing to support work visas with double digit unemployment is going to be hard.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

jlwhitney said:


> I think I read June 1st is the soonest for Dollywood. Waiting on the announcement  for when and if masks required ( I agree I don't think they will), and then going to plan a summer a trip up that way and possibly late fall.


a friend who works at Dollywood is still waiting to hear when back. she is guessing June 1 at earliest


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> It could be years before international CMs are back depending on the economy.  Finding politicians willing to support work visas with double digit unemployment is going to be hard.



It'll definitely be interesting asking someone what it says on the packaging at _Mitsukoshi _for sure.


----------



## OKWFan88

Forgive me for my ignorance... I've never been to Universal, is the City Walk area open to everyone, or do you need a park ticket to enter that area?


----------



## andyman8

OKWFan88 said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance... I've never been to Universal, is the City Walk area open to everyone, or do you need a park ticket to enter that area?


No ticket required. It's similar to the Downtown Disney district at Disneyland Resort if you've been there.


----------



## Krandor

OKWFan88 said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance... I've never been to Universal, is the City Walk area open to everyone, or do you need a park ticket to enter that area?



its an outdoor mall basically. No tickets. Needed.


----------



## yulilin3

OKWFan88 said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance... I've never been to Universal, is the City Walk area open to everyone, or do you need a park ticket to enter that area?


to be more precise, I wouldn't call it an outdoor mall cause there are very little stores, only 2 really that are not connected to a restaurant. It's mostly dining, with Hard Rock cafe concert hall, 2 mini golf courses, a movie theater and nightclubs. The place really comes alive at night, usually you have to pay to park before 6pm but since the theme arks are closed they are waiving the fee


----------



## wombat_5606

cakebaker said:


> I know Floridians think they have heat and humidity no one can understand, but it’s not true. There has been more than once we “escaped” to Florida to get away from our oppressive heat. There’s nothing like a 110 degree day after a rainy morning. Sure, if you live where temps are moderate most of the time, and you’ve never been to FL, it can be surprising, but it only takes going once and you know.



Exactly, I've been going to Florida every year, multiple times a year in all seasons and I can cope. It is hot, but it isn't the hottest I've ever felt.

The worst heat and humidity I've ever felt was on a trip to Bali. Bar none. Makes Florida feel like spring.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> It could be years before international CMs are back depending on the economy.  Finding politicians willing to support work visas with double digit unemployment is going to be hard.


They’re cultural exchange visas and they’re unlikely to be effected by the state of the economy.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> It could be years before international CMs are back depending on the economy.  Finding politicians willing to support work visas with double digit unemployment is going to be hard.





Eric Smith said:


> They’re cultural exchange visas and they’re unlikely to be effected by the state of the economy.


Disney technically has International Programs participants scheduled to arrive in August, and they're still currently recruiting for programs later this year. For the Cultural Exchange and Academic Exchange programs, they shouldn't be affected so long as the U.S. lifts certain International travel restrictions. The Cultural Representatives might be a bit more complicated, but Disney has told the ones that had to leave back in April that they'll be reaching out to them to have them "complete" their program. I think the bigger problem for IPs and CPs will be Disney Housing; it's unclear right now if colleges and universities are going to reopen their dorms in the fall, and if they don't, I'd imagine Disney will not reopen Housing either.


----------



## Azziefan

Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


----------



## cakebaker

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


I’ve been wrong twice now, maybe the 3rd time’s a charm. I think DeSantis will move to phase 2 by June1. Disney will open June 15.


----------



## chad_1138

cakebaker said:


> I’ve been wrong twice now, maybe the 3rd time’s a charm. I think DeSantis will move to phase 2 by June1. Disney will open June 15.


That's where I'm at.  I'm thinking middle of June begins a phased reopening with everything open by the beginning of July.


----------



## mshanson3121

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?



Not till July.


----------



## DisFitz

xuxa777 said:


> Tennessee just gave a green light for amusement parks to open on May 22nd in TN *without capacity limits*. Dollywood could open then. They haven't announced they will but they can if they want.  They might be the first large park to open.
> 
> Dollywood and the Smokey Mountain Park is going to be packed memorial day. No capacity restrictions in restaurants or bars either.



Oooh, I love Dollywood!!  Will be interesting to see if they have operational changes.  Much of their staff is older, so not sure how that will impact them. . .


----------



## pooki1

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


June 11th is my guess


----------



## SaintsManiac

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?



July 6th

ETA I do not have a trip booked this year, so no feelings tied to that date.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt...-event-scheduled-for-june-has-been-cancelled/


----------



## orangetree

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


July 22nd, depending on how things go with loosening restrictions across the country (if there isn't another large spike)


----------



## jlwhitney

cakebaker said:


> I’ve been wrong twice now, maybe the 3rd time’s a charm. I think DeSantis will move to phase 2 by June1. Disney will open June 15.



The question is what will his phase 2 be vs what the task force for florida phase 2 recommendation is.....


----------



## onatrek

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ive been to Disney in July, August, and last October (that was unusually hot, right?). Even as a Canadian, I grasp how hot and unpleasant Florida summers are.
> 
> Wearing a mask in perfect conditions is not super fun. Wearing a mask in Florida in the summer would be really uncomfortable IMO. I doubt that is shocking to decision makers, just like resistance to masks in general wouldn’t be. Despite all of the valid reasons wearing a mask sucks, they are still choosing to require them to be worn. *Just my opinion, but I can’t see them requiring it and then backing off quickly because of heat. They know the dates and what the weather is like in Florida and yet, here we are with required masks.*



I agree.

With all the talk of a likely second surge in fall/winter, I think that may also add to a likely continuing the mask requirement until they see if a second surge happens.

I think it'd be far harder for them to require masks initially, then back off, only to have to require them again and get much compliance if people know they had just been optional at some point late summer (if things start spiking a few months down the road). 

I imagine they'll stick with it long enough to  make sure there isn't another big spike in cases so they have coverage and the hope of not having to completely shut down the parks/resorts a second time.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?



I don’t have an exact guess, but my opinion is not soon. If it’s summer, I think later in summer.

I also think they may have to shut down again in late fall/winter depending on what happens as more and more things open in summer and early fall and covid possibly gains steam.


----------



## ScubaCat

MickeyWaffles said:


> I also think they may have to shut down again in late fall/winter


Doubtful.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ScubaCat said:


> Doubtful.



I’ll be happy to be wrong!


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> I also think they may have to shut down again in late fall/winter depending on what happens as more and more things open in summer and early fall and covid possibly gains steam.



I don’t disagree. That’s why I want to go now, while I can. It’ll never be safer than it is in the very beginning of opening. Who knows what’s going to happen in the fall.


----------



## cakebaker

jlwhitney said:


> The question is what will his phase 2 be vs what the task force for florida phase 2 recommendation is.....


No telling, but I think DeSantis wants WDW open more than WDW wants it. WDW and Universal being closed is killing the economy.


----------



## e_yerger

I’m torn between mid-June or after July 4th. Happy medium would be soft open like Shanghai mid-June and closer-to-normal capacity after July 4th. But who knows.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> They’re cultural exchange visas and they’re unlikely to be effected by the state of the economy.



The Q1 cultural exchange visa is a work visa.  There are no limits on them currently.  Congress can change that anytime they chose. We are headed into an election season with double digit unemployment and saying you are creating legislation protecting American jobs for American workers will be a sound bite that sells with voters that will be hard for many politicians to pass up.


----------



## yulilin3

I will continue saying somtime in June. 
Have a good night everyone


----------



## A2DisneyMom

A bit of a check-in on this end.  With our June Aulani trip seemingly kaput, I booked last week at Riviera for 7/1-7/9.  Obviously, I immediately got to work on FP and ADR.  Happy to report that, as of this morning, all FP and ADR are still accounted for and I was  able to successfully compete online check-in.  Also, to my great surprise, I was able to exchange a Tower of Terror FP for a Smuggler’s Run FP (never saw those before!). Finally, for a last minute trip, the available ADRs are fantastic; BOG, Chef Mickey’s, etc.

Fingers crossed these are meaningful and promising signs!


----------



## Kadorto

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ll be happy to be wrong!


Glad you're happy!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


June 15: Florida residents/Gold AP (goal 25% max capacity)
July 1: Disney Resorts + Platinum AP (goal 50% max capacity)
July 15-Aug 1: “Full” opening (goal 75% max capacity)


----------



## BG2457VT

Long time listener, first time caller.  Just want to say the mask debate is worth every penny of admission!  Thanks for the entertainment!  My opening prediction would be July 6th as it gives them plenty of time to see how virus data is doing and prevents a ruckus on a holiday weekend.   We have a trip planned mid-july and mid-august and hoping to make it, balaclava in hand.


----------



## Dave006

jlwhitney said:


> The question is what will his phase 2 be vs what the task force for florida phase 2 recommendation is.....


Well as of Monday, May 18 Retail and Restaurants move from 25% to 50% capacity + Gyms and Fitness centers can open to reach a full Phase 1 opening status. Also Broward and Miami-Dade get to open.

Dave


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> No telling, but I think DeSantis wants WDW open more than WDW wants it. WDW and Universal being closed is killing the economy.



Ive gotten this impression too.

This is kind of what has happened with our opening here. A lot of places that are allowed to open are choosing to remain closed until they are comfortable opening. Places are also choosing to adhere to standards beyond what is required of them.

I think Disney has proven to be more cautious and conservative than the state requires them to be.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> July 6th
> 
> ETA I do not have a trip booked this year, so no feelings tied to that date.



I think that’s the safest bet. After a big vacationing holiday, by the time they announce, they’re probably hoping most people already have plans. And it’s a Monday.

Ill say July 6th as well, if they’re not a phased opening. If they bring in certain groups first (Locals, AP only, or resort guests), I’ll say we see them starting opening towards the back half of June as a soft reopening


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t have an exact guess, but my opinion is not soon. If it’s summer, I think later in summer.
> 
> I also think they may have to shut down again in late fall/winter depending on what happens as more and more things open in summer and early fall and covid possibly gains steam.



If it’s bad in the winter again, and it’s a yearly issue, bad enough for them to have to close, Disney might turn into a seasonal park. I don’t think that’s really a concern


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is kind of what has happened with our opening here. A lot of places that are allowed to open are choosing to remain closed until they are comfortable opening. Places are also choosing to adhere to standards beyond what is required of them.



We're seeing this here, too. Many businesses have remained closed, or if they do open, go above and beyond requirements. Ex. One restaurant requires a temperature check before you can enter.


----------



## AmberMV

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?


Based on the Governor's continued optimism at every press conference and the data I've been watching for our state I'm going to guesstimate they are shooting for a June 8 opening.  I do not know for whom (whether FL residents only or resort guests or DVC, etc), but I think that's their target date.

Edit: We should know if that's the case on Sunday whether CMs get called back for park positions


----------



## Violetspider

SaintsManiac said:


> July 6th
> 
> ETA I do not have a trip booked this year, so no feelings tied to that date.


Hmmm, July 6th...why does that date sound familiar?


----------



## gottalovepluto

wombat_5606 said:


> Exactly, I've been going to Florida every year, multiple times a year in all seasons and I can cope. It is hot, but it isn't the hottest I've ever felt.
> 
> The worst heat and humidity I've ever felt was on a trip to Bali. Bar none. Makes Florida feel like spring.


I hiked through jungle outside Hong Kong in summer. FL will never beat that


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> We're seeing this here, too. Many businesses have remained closed, or if they do open, go above and beyond requirements. Ex. One restaurant requires a temperature check before you can enter.


Same thing is happening here. It seems more of the national  brand stores are holding back and it’s the local, smaller shops opening the second they can. Tells me that those that can financially afford it are opting for a safer opening, those that aren’t are taking their chances.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

News..


----------



## Jroceagles

OnceUponATime15 said:


> News..


That says it all.   Ugggg


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Well this is interesting, SeaWorld San Antonio and Six Flags Fiesta Texas are both prepared to open as soon as tomorrow at 25% capacity pending the Governor’s approval.

https://news4sanantonio.com/news/lo...8wTEptJjmxRot5EbnC6XU3MyWp3nG05kU48yFenM2Uhhg


----------



## UT15

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Well this is interesting, SeaWorld San Antonio and Six Flags Fiesta Texas are both prepared to open as soon as tomorrow at 25% capacity pending the Governor’s approval.



It is shoddy reporting. Opening May 16th was on the assumption that the theme park's plans submitted to the Governor on May 8th were approved. Our Governor has specifically said amusement parks are not included in businesses allowed to reopen and the parks' plans have not been approved. The Governor is supposed to give an update on Monday but the earliest I suspect Six Flags Fiesta Texas and SWSA to open is June 6th.


----------



## Brianstl

Jroceagles said:


> That says it all.   Ugggg


If they have a proposal ready to go, it wasn’t going to be submitted today. Optics matter and submitting a proposal today would look like they are rushing it.


----------



## The Pho

UT15 said:


> It is shoddy reporting. Opening May 16th was on the assumption that the theme park's plans submitted to the Governor on May 8th were approved. Our Governor has specifically said amusement parks are not included in businesses allowed to reopen and the parks' plans have not been approved. The Governor is supposed to give an update on Monday but the earliest I suspect Six Flags Fiesta Texas and SWSA to open is June 6th.


I think the tomorrow bit was a draw more than an expectation from the article.   To me it shows that these parks are trying to reopen in the short term, so days-weeks not months from now, especially considering the other recent moves from SeaWorld and Six Flags.   Other parks in the US are opening before the month ends.


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> If they have a proposal ready to go, it wasn’t going to be submitted today. Optics matter and submitting a proposal today would like like they are rushing it.


I would have thought they had it submitted before today...like hey we are ready.. you tell us when!


----------



## Pickle Rick

The Pho said:


> I think the tomorrow bit was a draw more than an expectation from the article.   To me it shows that these parks are trying to reopen in the short term, so days-weeks not months from now, especially considering the other recent moves from SeaWorld and Six Flags.   Other parks in the US are opening before the month ends.



Weeks from now would be June.


----------



## Mit88

This is from a Water Park in Orange County, NY. They claim they’re opening in mid June and have listed their protocols. Since I know people were wondering what water parks were going to look like


https://splashdownbeach.com/reopening


----------



## ariane37

Mit88 said:


> This is from a Water Park in Orange County, NY. They claim they’re opening in mid June and have listed their protocols. Since I know people were wondering what water parks were going to look like
> 
> 
> https://splashdownbeach.com/reopening


Dutchess County   About 6 minutes down the road from me


----------



## Mit88

ariane37 said:


> Dutchess County   About 6 minutes down the road from me



Oops. Forgot it was dutchess on that side of the river


----------



## LSUmiss

I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?



A very select group of people. It’s not even just about not having the parks, but what are you supposed to do, or what do they expect you to do? They’d have the pools at the resorts l, or Disney Springs. Both of which would swarmed with people making it more dangerous than having the parks opened


----------



## TexasChick123

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?



I’m a DVC member, and even I won’t go unless parks are open. It isn’t worth it to me to travel to central Florida to hang out in a Disney hotel. I’d rather go to the beach.


----------



## Sarahslay

Jroceagles said:


> That says it all.   Ugggg


I wouldn’t expect to see/hear anything until at least Monday, even that seems a bit early. This really says nothing other than “they weren’t waiting on the edge of their seats to turn in their plans”, which doesn’t really mean anything at all.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?



Ease into opening? Work out possible kinks with distancing & cleaning at resorts? It’ll probably be bloggers and other Disney starved Floridians if they do it. Not a ton of people but some would I think. 

I lost track, are they actually doing this or just more speculation?


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?


You mean somebody like us that might celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary at the place we spent our honeymoon? Yeah, nobody would do that.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ease into opening? Work out possible kinks with distancing & cleaning at resorts? It’ll probably be bloggers and other Disney starved Floridians if they do it. Not a ton of people but some would I think.
> 
> I lost track, are they actually doing this or just more speculation?


No I understand the reasoning from that standpoint. But it doesn’t seem worth the overhead to Disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tigger's ally said:


> You mean somebody like us that might celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary at the place we spent our honeymoon? Yeah, nobody would do that.


Without the parks? Why not go to a nice hotel?
ETA: that’s where we went for our honeymoon too. But, in this hypothetical situation, with no parks open, we would opt for an actual luxury hotel.


----------



## wareagle57

LSUmiss said:


> Without the parks? Why not go to a nice hotel?
> ETA: that’s where we went for our honeymoon too. But, in this hypothetical situation, with no parks open, we would opt for an actual luxury hotel.



People go for resort only stays all the time. Not everyone likes the same thing. I’d rather stay at a scenic themed disney hotel with interesting places to walk around and explore, and have basically no interested in fancy hotel with lots of amenities.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I lost track, are they actually doing this or just more speculation?


 It’s all speculation. I don’t think there’s the slightest chance they open the resorts without the parks. Open the parks to resort guests only is probably more likely.


----------



## cakebaker

wareagle57 said:


> People go for resort only stays all the time. Not everyone likes the same thing. I’d rather stay at a scenic themed disney hotel with interesting places to walk around and explore, and have basically no interested in fancy hotel with lots of amenities.



My guess is, very very few people go to Disney for a resort stay only. If Disney wants to pull in the huge price resorts cost, the parks will have to be open. The very reason most people stay on site is for the advantages you get inside the parks.


----------



## Britty2

ScubaCat said:


> Doubtful.



The second things get worse they’d have to close. Not like cases are dropping in Florida either. And that’s with people being more restricted. We don’t even know if opening up now is going to completely workout. We have no way to know if this will mutate or when flu season starts how bad testing/hospitals get. We won’t have a vaccine by then. This is a place that will be carrying thousands of people daily and lets face it this country doesn’t have the brightest people. Then you are throwing in international people eventually.  We sure hope not and let’s hope not too but to say it’s doubtful this will happen again is insane.


----------



## mm824

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?



I  do wonder if they will need to get the hotel back up and running with guests at some point so they can iron out any mishaps and procedures before they open to the masses ....

To be honest, we live in the city, and my DD and I have been stuck in isolation since March 15 as we had to separate from my husband who works in the ER. 

If Fort Wilderness, for instance, opened up tomorrow, I would be there in a heartbeat. There is outdoor space, quiet, playgrounds, pools, etc.  Sitting in the same house, day after day, with no outdoor space around us that's open is numbing.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Fort Wilderness would be full of RVs if they opened without the parks.  It's one of the nicest campgrounds in the country. With a $$ price tag to go with it though.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Based on the Governor's continued optimism at every press conference and the data I've been watching for our state I'm going to guesstimate they are shooting for a June 8 opening.  I do not know for whom (whether FL residents only or resort guests or DVC, etc), but I think that's their target date.
> 
> Edit: We should know if that's the case on Sunday whether CMs get called back for park positions


No,  the cm schedule that should come out this Sunday covers the week of may 24th. I don't think they'll call them this early for a June 8th opening,  i think they'll call them back a week before,  like they're doing for DS


----------



## FFigawi

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m a DVC member, and even I won’t go unless parks are open. It isn’t worth it to me to travel to central Florida to hang out in a Disney hotel. I’d rather go to the beach.



I would. Beats driving home after a long evening at Victoria & Albert's.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ease into opening? Work out possible kinks with distancing & cleaning at resorts? It’ll probably be bloggers and other Disney starved Floridians if they do it. Not a ton of people but some would I think.
> 
> I lost track, are they actually doing this or just more speculation?



Disney starved Floridian/vlogger here 
Yeah,  i would go resort only but I don't see them opening all of the resorts without the parks,  maybe just one or two
Or maybe they do a whole  CM and friends vacation day and invite them to test out new procedures in hotels and parks (I'm really hoping for this)
I just don't see there's much to test out,  other than keeping people at a distance,  what else do they have to test at resorts? They already know how to clean,  its just doing that more
The OC Mayor hinted at opening resorts first then park opening when he talked about the theme parks reopening but it was just a thought,  nothing set it stone


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> Without the parks? Why not go to a nice hotel?
> ETA: that’s where we went for our honeymoon too. But, in this hypothetical situation, with no parks open, we would opt for an actual luxury hotel.


I travel for business and stay in hotels on average over 100 nights a year and my company puts me up in nice hotels. When we go to Dis with just the wife and i, we usually are in a DVC one bedroom at OKW with plenty of room, large jacuzzi, great balcony and the resort has a great, peaceful vibe. After 35 plus trips the parks are fine but not necessary. Give me dinner dockside at the boathouse, a bottle of wine, an after dinner drink, a Minnie van back, a to go drink at gurgling suitcase, and a wonderful stroll back to the turtle pond room holding hands with Mrs. Tigger and I will be just fine thanks.

And, just so you don't think a nice hotel doesn't mean something, we are already booked for a week at the Fairmont Chateau  at Lake Louise in September. Bit more expensive than OKW.


----------



## Music City Mama

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys - your best guess when are parks opening ?



My guess is the second or third week of June.

Here's another question, though...

What's your best guess on when you think we will find out when the parks will reopen (i.e., WDW's outlined plan for reopening)? Monday? Next Friday? Not until June 1st? Later?


----------



## mouserrificmom

The Room cancellation thread is closed so I thought I'd check in here......our upcoming reservation is 6/12-19 and I received the final payment reminder on Wednesday, called and was told that payments are now not due until 7 days prior to arrival....but I received a past due notice e-mail this morning warning that I risk having the reservation cancelled ..... I am going to go ahead and move it to later, I was holding out hope that an incentive would be offered to change the reservation but that doesn't seem to be the case.  I fully expect that Disney would have cancelled it anyway in the next two weeks but I am upset by the late notice e-mail, I always pay my bills on time!!!!!


----------



## VeroGuy

mouserrificmom said:


> The Room cancellation thread is closed so I thought I'd check in here......our upcoming reservation is 6/12-19 and I received the final payment reminder on Wednesday, called and was told that payments are now not due until 7 days prior to arrival....but I received a past due notice e-mail this morning warning that I risk having the reservation cancelled ..... I am going to go ahead and move it to later, I was holding out hope that an incentive would be offered to change the reservation but that doesn't seem to be the case.  I fully expect that Disney would have cancelled it anyway in the next two weeks but I am upset by the late notice e-mail, I always pay my bills on time!!!!!


I got the same email and was told by the CM to ignore it as it was an automated email in a part of the system they weren’t changing do to the hassle of it. As someone in IT who deals with scripting and complex softwares I completely understand. I wouldn’t be to worried. Sorry you have to move your trip, my wife and I are still discussing what we are going to do at this point.


----------



## mouserrificmom

Yep. I just called and was told the same thing.  Sorry to hear your trip is affected as well - but, there are surely bigger things to worry about and it will just be so great when we can finally head back home!!


----------



## lilypgirl

LSUmiss said:


> Without the parks? Why not go to a nice hotel?
> ETA: that’s where we went for our honeymoon too. But, in this hypothetical situation, with no parks open, we would opt for an actual luxury hotel.


Yes same for us!


----------



## cakebaker

FFigawi said:


> I would. Beats driving home after a long evening at Victoria & Albert's.


But would you stay a week at a deluxe resort, paying upwards of $400 a night or more? That's the difference between local visitors and someone taking a vacation to WDW. I think they are much more likely to do some kind of preview for a day or two involving CM's or locals without the resorts being open at all, just to test out procedures, if they do anything at all. But really, as Yulilin said, there's not a lot to test out, especially in the resorts- no need to open them before the parks. It's the parks where the challenges lie. If Disney is looking to opening with a positive contribution by the parks- it's not happening with an opening that doesn't include resorts and parks being open. Their money maker is the guest traveling from out of state, staying on site for the duration of their multi day trip.

I think Disney resorts, especially the deluxe and villas are beautiful, but there's no arguing for the price they charge, one can stay at a much more luxurious hotel for less. And when you look at the price for the values- you can easily pay half the price and stay at an equally good motel. The draw to the resorts are accesibility to the parks, and the perks you get for staying there. Without the parks, the draw is gone.


----------



## rpb718

@yulilin3 - I noticed when you were at the park gates at CityWalk that it didn't look like any social distancing measures had been applied within the park yet (at least that could be seen from the gates/fences).  Hopefully someone will be keeping an eye periodically to see if any changes have been made.  BTW - Toothsome may be opening soon (if not already).  No pressure


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> But would you stay a week at a deluxe resort, paying upwards of $400 a night or more? That's the difference between local visitors and someone taking a vacation to WDW. I think they are much more likely to do some kind of preview for a day or two involving CM's or locals without the resorts being open at all, just to test out procedures, if they do anything at all. But really, as Yulilin said, there's not a lot to test out, especially in the resorts- no need to open them before the parks. It's the parks where the challenges lie. If Disney is looking to opening with a positive contribution by the parks- it's not happening with an opening that doesn't include resorts and parks being open. Their money maker is the guest traveling from out of state, staying on site for the duration of their multi day trip.
> 
> I think Disney resorts, especially the deluxe and villas are beautiful, but there's no arguing for the price they charge, one can stay at a much more luxurious hotel for less. And when you look at the price for the values- you can easily pay half the price and stay at an equally good motel. The draw to the resorts are accesibility to the parks, and the perks you get for staying there. Without the parks, the draw is gone.


I probably wouldn’t stay a week at a deluxe but I could see myself staying a few nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Wilderness Lodge and being perfectly happy.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go?



I think they could open DVC first because they have such an issue there with lost points and impacting future availability and strain on the system. They will be able to test out new procedures and apply changes if needed for all resorts when they all open up. I could see DVC opening first, then the rest of the resorts for a short time, then the parks. 

Many DVC members already do resort only stays and want/need to use their points.

They definitely have a complicated problem on their hands with DVC points and use years so they are going to have to jump on it ASAP when they can, whether parks are open or not. 

Not sure if they would open the hotel sides of the hybrids (like Contemporary with BLT, GF with VGF, etc.) at the same time as the DVC sides or phase that as well. 

My opinion about how this will all phase in changes by the day.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I probably wouldn’t stay a week at a deluxe but I could see myself staying a few nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Wilderness Lodge and being perfectly happy.


I'm not saying no one would go, a few would, but not nearly enough to justify even having a single resort open, let alone even 1 from each category. And I don't  see what good Disney would get out of it- what's there to test at the resorts that helps them with the parks if the parks aren't open? I just think it's much more likely they would open everything to resort guests only- it would encourage resort stays and still limit the number of people going to the parks - and I don't really think they'll do that either. It's much more likely they'd run some kind of test with CM's and friends first if they were of a mind to test things out.

And I do think there's a world of difference between having the parks open or closed if resorts are open. As I've said before, when we were cancelled in March, the resorts were still staying open and continued to be open for some period of time after closing the parks. We could've gone, hit the parks for 1 day, then spent a few days at the resort. We rejected doing that, despite being just crushed about the trip, because to us, staying at a resort that overlooked a park that would be shuttered seemed to be more depressing than staying home. I just can't imagine doing it.


----------



## BG2457VT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they could open DVC first because they have such an issue there with lost points and impacting future availability and strain on the system. They will be able to test out new procedures and apply changes if needed for all resorts when they all open up. I could see DVC opening first, then the rest of the resorts for a short time, then the parks.
> 
> Many DVC members already do resort only stays and want/need to use their points.
> 
> They definitely have a complicated problem on their hands with DVC points and use years so they are going to have to jump on it ASAP when they can, whether parks are open or not.
> 
> Not sure if they would open the hotel sides of the hybrids (like Contemporary with BLT, GF with VGF, etc.) at the same time as the DVC sides or phase that as well.
> 
> My opinion about how this will all phase in changes by the day.



This is what the Mayor's "resorts first" opinion said to me.  DVC is going to succumb to the snowball effect very soon because the points can't just be wiped away like somebody's AS reservation.  I don't think Disney is in much of a hurry to do anything park wise, but the DVC points pile has to be a concern.


----------



## abnihon

Part of the appeal of a resort stay at Disney is that you can still do things like view fireworks from the Poly or a fireworks cruise so you can still feel that Disney Magic.
It would feel kind of sad to look across Bay Lake and see the castle dark.
At first I thought I’d be all for a resort stay but now I’ve decided if that’s the case I’ll go on my backup Charleston beach vacation for less money and probably have a very relaxing time.


----------



## hertamaniac

rpb718 said:


> BTW - Toothsome may be opening soon (if not already).  No pressure



Toothsome is now open, but limited:


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Toothsome is now open:
> 
> View attachment 495006


my son went yesterday and he was telling me about the other openings, the restaurant is not open though just where you buy the chocolates and gift shop. I'm assuming more and more will open now that the restaurants can have 50% inside


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> my son went yesterday and he was telling me about the other openings, the restaurant is not open though just where you buy the chocolates and gift shop. I'm assuming more and more will open now that the restaurants can have 50% inside



Yes, they are taking a very careful, slow approach.  Once this restaurant is open, we'll head down (avocado bruschetta is all I need).   I doubt Jacques or Penelope will be onsite for photos.

I think they'll open the upper level eateries all at once at the reduced capacity.


----------



## Violetspider

abnihon said:


> Part of the appeal of a resort stay at Disney is that you can still do things like view fireworks from the Poly or a fireworks cruise so you can still feel that Disney Magic.
> It would feel kind of sad to look across Bay Lake and see the castle dark.
> At first I thought I’d be all for a resort stay but now I’ve decided if that’s the case I’ll go on my backup Charleston beach vacation for less money and probably have a very relaxing time.


Agree 100%! My nephew's DVC family would never go on their July 6th trip if the parks weren't open, which would mean my summer trip would be out as well. We love being on the porch at Bay Lake at night with all the MK attractions lit up, the fireworks and piped in music. That and no rides? No way, no how!


----------



## Princess Merida

I would also go resort only.  We have done a few resort only cash and DVC stays.  We live in VA and really want to be out of the house.  I know it's no fireworks so still not great, but is the castle really not lit at night? I would assume if resorts are open the castle would be lit as well as the Epcot ball.  Thinking of a dark castle makes me so sad.


----------



## Mit88

There are people that would do resort only, but there’s not enough to fill enough rooms to make it worthwhile to them while not having too many to overcrowd the resorts and DS. Even when the parks are open, the pools at every hotel are packed on nice days. Take the parks out of the equation and there’s going to be a big issue with distancing. So they’d have to close the pool off to a certain amount of people. So now you’re paying 100s of dollars a night at their hotels and the parks are closed, and the pools have capacity limits. It’s all fine and good to say you’re fine with resort only stays when you’re not there. They start taking amenities away at the hotels and see how people react


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> But would you stay a week at a deluxe resort, paying upwards of $400 a night or more? That's the difference between local visitors and someone taking a vacation to WDW. I think they are much more likely to do some kind of preview for a day or two involving CM's or locals without the resorts being open at all, just to test out procedures, if they do anything at all. But really, as Yulilin said, there's not a lot to test out, especially in the resorts- no need to open them before the parks. It's the parks where the challenges lie. If Disney is looking to opening with a positive contribution by the parks- it's not happening with an opening that doesn't include resorts and parks being open. Their money maker is the guest traveling from out of state, staying on site for the duration of their multi day trip.
> 
> I think Disney resorts, especially the deluxe and villas are beautiful, but there's no arguing for the price they charge, one can stay at a much more luxurious hotel for less. And when you look at the price for the values- you can easily pay half the price and stay at an equally good motel. The draw to the resorts are accesibility to the parks, and the perks you get for staying there. Without the parks, the draw is gone.


Yes my resort portion of the trip is $3700 alone. I’m not spending they with no parks. And I’m not flying or driving all the way to wdw for a 1 or 2 night stay.


----------



## stayathomehero

Princess Merida said:


> I would also go resort only.  We have done a few resort only cash and DVC stays.  We live in VA and really want to be out of the house.  I know it's no fireworks so still not great, but is the castle really not lit at night? I would assume if resorts are open the castle would be lit as well as the Epcot ball.  Thinking of a dark castle makes me so sad.



Pure speculation, but I'm sure Disney would light them up if guests could see them from an open resort. Almost like a beacon of hope...


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

wareagle57 said:


> People go for resort only stays all the time. Not everyone likes the same thing. I’d rather stay at a scenic themed disney hotel with interesting places to walk around and explore, and have basically no interested in fancy hotel with lots of amenities.



I love going for resort-only stays.  But that is when the resorts are fully open and have their typical activities and no oppressive restrictions.  

Now, they will probably have to cancel so many cool resort activities- the tours, the cookie decorating, the t-shirt making, the horseback rides, the archery lessons, the marshmallow roasts, the pool games, the face painting, maybe movie nights . . . 

I hope that is not true.  I love the resorts at least as much as the parks.  But probably not now.  Probably more fun to go to a beach resort where there are fewer restrictions and limitations.

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mouserrificmom said:


> The Room cancellation thread is closed so I thought I'd check in here......our upcoming reservation is 6/12-19 and I received the final payment reminder on Wednesday, called and was told that payments are now not due until 7 days prior to arrival....but I received a past due notice e-mail this morning warning that I risk having the reservation cancelled ..... I am going to go ahead and move it to later, I was holding out hope that an incentive would be offered to change the reservation but that doesn't seem to be the case.  I fully expect that Disney would have cancelled it anyway in the next two weeks but I am upset by the late notice e-mail, I always pay my bills on time!!!!!


The email is auto-generated and the jerks haven’t turned it off/re-programmed it/notified those with trips during that time to ignore it.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> The email is auto-generated and the jerks haven’t turned it off/re-programmed it.


That's expecting a lot from Disney IT.  They can barely get a website to work.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Yes my resort portion of the trip is $3700 alone. I’m not spending they with no parks. And I’m not flying or driving all the way to wdw for a 1 or 2 night stay.


I haven't even added mine up all, but 13 nights at OKW, Riviera and YC CL? It's a chunk of change even with the AP discount. I'd be amazed if they chose that route. They'd definitely lose my money. It's the only real requirement we have- parks have to be open and resort guests have to have the same assurances of park entry we've always had in some way.


----------



## vinotinto

Eric Smith said:


> I probably wouldn’t stay a week at a deluxe but I could see myself staying a few nights at Animal Kingdom Lodge or Wilderness Lodge and being perfectly happy.


For me, a lot would depend on whether the restaurants are operating. Would be sucky to go to AKL and not have the ability to have dinner at Jiko or a glass of wine at Victoria Falls or the wine bar. Same with WL.


----------



## planecrazy63

Back to waiting for information on cast schedules tomorrow (assuming they may call back some staff to start to prep parks, etc). @yulilin3 when do schedules usually come out on Sunday? I know they were delayed this last week, but wondering when I should "start caring" again


----------



## crewsn

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t understand why they think opening hotels & resorts first makes sense? Who would go? I get they’re trying to open slowly, but who would pay Disney prices for at best mediocre hotels?



This is just the mayor speaking honestly I feel like.  Not Disney.  I just don’t see them opening resorts first either other then to ensure people have a few days to check in prior to the day they choose to open the park.  

In his mind he may be thinking that’s best, but from a mindset of people who understand Disney it wouldn’t make sense.  

Could be wrong of course I just really feel like that was the mayor giving his opinion on how he sees Disney opening.  Or maybe that’s what he has been saying to Disney as the County’s recommendation.


----------



## Criickette

crewsn said:


> This is just the mayor speaking honestly I feel like.  Not Disney.  I just don’t see them opening resorts first either other then to ensure people have a few days to check in prior to the day they choose to open the park.
> 
> In his mind he may be thinking that’s best, but from a mindset of people who understand Disney it wouldn’t make sense.
> 
> Could be wrong of course I just really feel like that was the mayor giving his opinion on how he sees Disney opening.  Or maybe that’s what he has been saying to Disney as the County’s recommendation.



Actually the way the mayor said it (IMO), was this was the impression that the theme parks were giving him during their discussions.


----------



## vinotinto

I can see the resorts opening a few days ahead of the parks (up to a week) to allow guests that need to travel to get settled in and to just start getting everyone (CMs and guests) used to the new health and safety procedures. But, I do not see an extensive phase of resorts open without the parks open.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Demmings is all over the place sometimes. The day before Desantis announced initial reopening for May 4th, Demmings said he thought reopening on May 11th was ambitious and it would likely be later in May or June.


I think some of the nation’s mayor are trying to make a name for themselves on the national stage. I know ours sure seems to be. She’s always got something to say above & beyond & then it changes when the governor announces things. I’m so over her.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rteetz said:


>


Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Pickle Rick

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Demmings is all over the place sometimes. The day before Desantis announced initial reopening for May 4th, Demmings said he thought reopening on May 11th was ambitious and it would likely be later in May or June.



It's a fluid situation, with things changing all the time.  Hardly his fault.


----------



## yulilin3

and now we know
Based on applicable government requirements, as well as guidance from health authorities such as the CDC and appropriate government agencies, we are implementing a number of new health and safety measures and operational changes. Rest assured, there is plenty of magic awaiting you at Disney Springs – it just may feel a bit different than before. Here is what you need to know prior to your arrival:


*Parking and Entrances:* During this initial phase, guests will be directed to self-park in the Orange and Lime Garages. All surface lots will be closed. We will also reduce the number of entrances for Disney Springs to four locations: Orange and Lime Garages, along with the Hotel Plaza Boulevard pedestrian bridge and ride share location.
*Appropriate Face Coverings:* All guests 3 years of age and older, along with cast members and third-party operating-participant employees, will be required to wear an appropriate face covering while visiting Disney Springs. This is an important part of protecting both our guests and our cast. Please be sure you have an ample amount of face coverings for yourself and your party before you arrive, as you’ll need to wear them over your nose and mouth at all times (except when sitting at a dining table).
*Temperature Screenings:* Once you arrive at Disney Springs, you and your party will be required to undergo temperature screenings. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 degrees or higher will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance; those who again measure 100.4 degrees or higher will not be allowed entry, nor will those in their party. I encourage you to check temperatures of yourself and your party prior to leaving home, as an extra layer of precaution.  
*Physical Distancing and Capacity Measures:* To maintain appropriate physical distancing throughout Disney Springs during this initial phase, we will limit the number of guests visiting the property, as well as within each location. In addition, ground markings will help promote proper distancing when queuing is necessary. We will also add physical barriers in select places where it’s difficult to maintain physical distancing. 
*Cleanliness:* We’ve increased cleaning and disinfection procedures in high-traffic areas such as elevators and escalators, handrails, benches, tables, handles, restrooms and more. We will also have hand-washing stations and hand sanitizer available, and encourage you to use these frequently.
*Cashless Transactions:* We’re recommending you use cashless payment options whenever possible during your visit to Disney Springs, including debit cards, credit cards, Disney gift cards, etc. You can also opt for contactless payment options or use cash to purchase a Disney gift card at the Welcome Center and select merchandise locations.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

No free face masks from Disney like Citywalk is doing


----------



## Pickle Rick

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> My point was just because he said resorts would open first that doesn’t mean that’s what will happen. As a resident of Orange County, he is always rambling on and doesn’t always make sense.



I read what he said, he never mentioned specifically Disney resorts.  He said resorts, it could have been the many other non Disney ones in the Orlando area.


----------



## DVC92

With the new guidelines at DS and what will occur once the parks start to reopen, It's not worth going IMHO.


----------



## mtfd89

vinotinto said:


> I can see the resorts opening a few days ahead of the parks (up to a week) to allow guests that need to travel to get settled in and to just start getting everyone (CMs and guests) used to the new health and safety procedures. But, I do not see an extensive phase of resorts open without the parks open.


Open the resorts, let guests get settled in, then “soft open” the Parks on a rolling basis with the few guests on property to test out the new Covid procedures. This gal has a June 18 reservation and is holding out hope!


----------



## C&Jx2

mtfd89 said:


> Open the resorts, let guests get settled in, then “soft open” the Parks on a rolling basis with the few guests on property to test out the new Covid procedures. This gal has a June 18 reservation and is holding out hope!


I’ll add to that hope since we‘re 6/20!


----------



## Tjddis

A2DisneyMom said:


> June 15: Florida residents/Gold AP (goal 25% max capacity)
> July 1: Disney Resorts + Platinum AP (goal 50% max capacity)
> July 15-Aug 1: “Full” opening (goal 75% max capacity)


Very detailed guess!  I like it...makes alot of sense to me
Just wondering if this is an educated  guess on your part?  Without asking for too many specifics do you  have a background in event planning or risk management?  Color me impressed with your attention to detail and reasonable approach


----------



## jlwhitney

DVC92 said:


> With the new guidelines at DS and what will occur once the parks start to reopen, It's not worth going IMHO.


 I agree.


----------



## yulilin3

Here are the FAQ from the Disney Springs page

*
When will the rest of Disney Springs reopen?*
Following the guidance of government and health officials, a number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase beginning May 20. We will share more information on additional openings at Disney Springs via this website as details are available.

*Which shops and restaurants are open?*
View the Disney Springs map for the most up-to-date information on location operations at Disney Springs.

*Are you opening any of the bars?*
At this time, following the guidance of government and health officials, standalone bars will not open at Disney Springs.

A number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase.

*Will Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique be available?*
A number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique remains temporarily closed.

*When will Drawn to Life Presented by Cirque du Soleil® & Disney debut?*
The teams are currently evaluating and planning to determine the timing for the opening of _Drawn to Life_. We’ll be sure to keep you posted when we have news to share.

*Will cake decorating classes be available?*
A number of shopping and dining experiences that are owned by third-party operating participants will begin to open during this initial phase. Cake decorating is not currently available.

*Are you allowing rideshare drop-offs?*
Yes. Rideshare drop-off will occur in the Marketplace lot.

*Which parking areas may I use?*
Guests may park in the Orange and Lime parking garages. Surface parking lots and valet will remain unavailable.

*What if the parking garages say they are closed? May I park somewhere else and still visit Disney Springs?*
Unfortunately, due to capacity restrictions at Disney Springs, once the parking garages are full, Guests will no longer be able to park and visit Disney Springs.

*Are you reducing entry points to Disney Springs?*
As part of our efforts to introduce temperature screening, we are limiting the number of Guest entrances to 5, including the Orange and Lime garages, the Marketplace Entrance, the bus loop near Town Center and the rideshare drop off area. Similar to procedures at Shanghai Disney Resort, temperature screenings will be required for all Guests, Cast Members, vendors and Operating Participant employees before entering Disney Springs.

*General Well-Being and Enhanced Wellness*

*How are you ensuring that non-Disney stores, restaurants and venues at Disney Springs are safe?*
As we navigate through this period as responsibly as we can, we, along with our Operating Participants, have all implemented a number of new safety measures based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and appropriate government agencies. Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures, the use of appropriate face coverings by Operating Participant employees, Cast Members and Guests, limited-contact Guest Services and additional safety training and information. We are all committed to a responsible reopening of Disney Springs.

*Will hand sanitizers or hand-washing stations be available throughout Disney Springs? Where will they be located?*
Yes. Hand sanitizing stations will be available at a variety of locations throughout Disney Springs.

*How are you ensuring the cleanliness of equipment that Guests use at entertainment venues such as The VOID, Splitsville™ Luxury Lanes and NBA Experience?*
Entertainment venues not be available at reopen and we will share more details at a later date. For locations that will be open, Disney Springs will begin to reopen in a way that incorporates enhanced safety measures, including increased cleaning procedures.

*Temperature Screening*

*Will I be required to go through a temperature screening station at Disney Springs?*
Yes. Similar to procedures at Shanghai Disney Resort, temperature screenings will be required for all Guests, Cast Members, vendors and Operating Participant employees before entering Disney Springs. Using a touchless thermometer, temperature screenings will take place on the second-floor exits of Orange and Lime Parking Garages, the Marketplace Entrance/Hotel Plaza Boulevard Pedestrian Bridge, the rideshare drop off lot and near the Resort Bus loop near Town Center.

*Will you be implementing a bag check with temperature screenings at Disney Springs?*
No. Guests will only be required to undergo a temperature screening prior to entry.

*Masks and Face Coverings*

*Will masks or face coverings be required to enter Disney Springs?*
Yes, the use of appropriate face coverings is required for all members of your party throughout your visit to Disney Springs. Cast Members and Operating Participant employees will also need to wear face coverings while at Disney Springs.

*What if I forgot my mask? Will masks be provided to Guests or will they be available for purchase?*
The use of appropriate face coverings by both Cast Members and Guests is required for all members of your party throughout your visit to Disney Springs. Disposable masks may be available; however, Guests without masks will not be allowed entry to Disney Springs.

*What if I don’t want to wear a mask?*
Given this unprecedented situation, we appreciate everyone’s patience and understanding as we navigate these challenges as responsibly as we can. With our robust measures in place, we believe a key factor in our success in reopening Disney Springs will be our Guests’ acceptance and adherence to our new protocols while taking personal responsibility to ensure proper physical distancing. Guests without masks will not be allowed entry to Disney Springs.

*Physical Distancing and Capacity*

*How will physical distancing guidelines be enforced?*
Managing density within Disney Springs has been a major consideration as we implement physical distancing guidelines based on recommendations from health authorities and government officials. One of the ways to do that is to limit the number of Guests in any given time for each location. One-way and other directional signage has been installed to assist Guests to responsibly move throughout the property. Additionally, ground markings have also been installed to allow for proper physical distancing when queuing is needed at a location. We are also adding a new team to engage with Guests and promote physical distancing guidelines in common areas and queues.

*How are you limiting capacity at Disney Springs?*
Disney Springs will open with the implementation of Guest capacity measures to limit density and comply with state and federal guidelines. Upon opening, this includes limiting our parking locations for arriving Guests to the Orange and Lime Parking Garages.

*How will Disney Springs control capacity for the stores and restaurants that will be open?*
One-way and other directional signage have been installed to assist Guests to responsibly move throughout the property. Additionally, ground markings have also been installed to allow for proper physical distancing when queuing is needed at a location. We are also adding a new team to engage with Guests and promote physical distancing guidelines in common areas and queues.

*Dining Reservations*

*How can I make a dining reservation for a restaurant at Disney Springs?*
Make dining reservations online via the Walt Disney World website or the My Disney Experience mobile app. Or, use OpenTable to check availability and book.

Note: Some restaurants may remain closed during the initial opening period.

*Will I be able to come to Disney Springs if I have a dining reservation, but the parking garages are full or if Disney Springs is closed due to capacity?*
Unfortunately, due to capacity restrictions at Disney Springs, once the parking garages are full, Guests will no longer be able to park and visit Disney Springs. This includes Guests who have a booked a dining reservation.

*Will I be charged the dining guarantee fee if I cannot make my dining reservation because Disney Springs is closed due to capacity?*
No. If a Guest is unable to make their reservation because Disney Springs is closed due to capacity, the dining guarantee charge will be waived.

*How will restaurants handle reservations when they reach capacity?*
Unfortunately, due to capacity restrictions at Disney Springs, once the parking garages are full, Guests will no longer be able to park and visit Disney Springs. This includes Guests who have a booked dining reservation. If a Guest is unable to make their reservation because Disney Springs is closed due to capacity, the dining guarantee charge will be waived.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

VP Pence is heading to Florida to meet with Governor DeSantis about the reopening of Florida... should be interesting.


----------



## StephenM84

Masks and Face Coverings

Will masks or face coverings be required to enter Disney Springs?
Yes, the use of appropriate face coverings is required for all members of your party throughout your visit to Disney Springs. Cast Members and Operating Participant employees will also need to wear face coverings while at Disney Springs.

I thought i read something before where children under a certain age wouldn’t be required to wear a mask?


----------



## Krandor

StephenM84 said:


> Masks and Face Coverings
> 
> Will masks or face coverings be required to enter Disney Springs?
> Yes, the use of appropriate face coverings is required for all members of your party throughout your visit to Disney Springs. Cast Members and Operating Participant employees will also need to wear face coverings while at Disney Springs.
> 
> I thought i read something before where children under a certain age wouldn’t be required to wear a mask?



yes. 3 and over.


----------



## Krandor

One thing I found interesting is Disney is only opening 3 places. 2 retail and only one eating place.  Definitely has the feeling of trying to start small and see how things go with new procedures.


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> yes. 3 and over.



3 and under.

ETA - Oops - I did read that wrong.  It's 3 and over.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> 3 and under.



3 and over have to have them is how it’s phrased.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s the ticketing age. Have a ticket? Need a mask.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s the ticketing age. Have a ticket? Need a mask.


I’m glad to see the age exception especially for all those ridiculous ppl who insisted Disney should try to shove masks on 2 yr olds & babies.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I’m glad to see the age exception especially for all those ridiculous ppl who insisted Disney should try to shove masks on 2 yr olds & babies.


I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..



yeah I think you handle those case by case.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I’m glad to see the age exception especially for all those ridiculous ppl who insisted Disney should try to shove masks on 2 yr olds & babies.



Were there really many? I think most if not all places requiring masks don’t for the under 2 set and recommend against them for safety reasons.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> I’m glad to see the age exception especially for all those ridiculous ppl who insisted Disney should try to shove masks on 2 yr olds & babies.


But hopefully this now settles the debate for the time being: makes for all ages 3 and over. Those that don’t want to wear one shouldn’t go or plan on going for the time being.


----------



## yulilin3

And just a reminder that talking about circumventing Disney rules is prohibited on the DIS and you will get points


----------



## wareagle57

cakebaker said:


> My guess is, very very few people go to Disney for a resort stay only. If Disney wants to pull in the huge price resorts cost, the parks will have to be open. The very reason most people stay on site is for the advantages you get inside the parks.



my comment was merely in response to LSU’s question to the previous poster asking them why they’d even want to do that and saying they should rather want to go to a “nice” hotel instead.

It had nothing to with with if I thought enough people would do that for Disney to make it worth their while. I agree it wouldn’t. But maybe if they only opened up one Mod or something. I know my mom has also said she want to visit if they open hotels only. And my aunts are DVC members and have never even been to the parks.


----------



## wareagle57

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..



I think they will make accommodations but maybe not. I know I plan to inquire about it when I go back to work as I have bad sensory issues and am on the spectrum. I can barely stand to wear my costume. Thankfully it is one of the most comfortable ones on property. Not sure I could even work another role.


----------



## Lewisc

Sometimes it's not completely clear what people mean.  Some posters think all 4 theme parks will open at the same time.  Some think EPCOT will open last.  Do posters think EPCOT will open a month after the other parks? A few days later?  I think Disney needs to spread out the crowds and give guests one less thing to complain about.  My opinion is all 4 parks will open within a week of each other.

Same thing with hotels.  Disney may need to open the DVC resorts ASAP.  Possible contractual issues with members.  Some members may have the choice between burning points or staying when some, or even all, of the theme  parks are closed for at least part of their stay.  Isn't YC the only deluxe without a DVC component?  I don't think it makes sense to open the DVC section of WL and AKL keeping the hotel part closed.

It wouldn't surprise me if one or two of the moderates winds up being closed for a period of time.


----------



## wareagle57

Tjddis said:


> Very detailed guess!  I like it...makes alot of sense to me
> Just wondering if this is an educated  guess on your part?  Without asking for too many specifics do you  have a background in event planning or risk management?  Color me impressed with your attention to detail and reasonable approach



why would Gold be allowed in before Platinum?


----------



## TexasChick123

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..





wareagle57 said:


> I think they will make accommodations but maybe not. I know I plan to inquire about it when I go back to work as I have bad sensory issues and am on the spectrum. I can barely stand to wear my costume. Thankfully it is one of the most comfortable ones on property. Not sure I could even work another role.



I have some very close friends with a special needs child. We have been talking about the mask thing a lot. I can only speak for this family. The mom’s thought is that since her son won’t currently wear a mask without a full blown meltdown, they won’t be taking him to places which require them. She said the thought of taking him to a heavily crowded area like a theme park is laughable right now. She doesn’t want to expose him to the risk of getting sick and cannot make him wear a mask. She also said she didn’t think there is any logical reasoning behind allowing those with special needs to be an exception to the mask rule as those special needs don’t make the person any less likely to be an asymptomatic carrier which is the point of the masks. BTW, we were specifically talking about the requirement to wear masks at Costco. The theme park discussion with her was short because she said, “No Way!!!”


----------



## TexasChick123

wareagle57 said:


> why would Gold be allowed in before Platinum?



Gold is Florida residents and DVC only. Anyone can buy Platinum.


----------



## andyman8

wareagle57 said:


> But maybe if they only opened up one Mod or something. I know my mom has also said she want to visit if they open hotels only. And my aunts are DVC members and have never even been to the parks.


This is interesting. I agree that the dynamics of WDW are not conducive to them opening up the most resorts without the parks. I’d have to think if they were to open a few hotels beforehand, they’d go for the Deluxes. I foresee a scenario where they want to get the DVCs up and running as soon as possible, and as a result, they might then open up the cash resorts to which most of the DVC resorts are attached. In the case of DVC resorts like the Polynesian Villas, the check-in facilities are exclusively available in the Great Ceremonial House, so you’d have to open up those facilities as well. At that point, just make “regular” rooms available as well. I’m sure they’ll open some resorts before a park to “ramp up” operations and iron out any sort of kinks in the new protocols, and as we get super close to a park opening, they might open up one moderate and one value and try to consolidate whatever existing reservations they can at the other moderate and values into those hotels. They’d then workout from there in phases to resume all resort operations at some point. That’s just my guess.


----------



## mickeymom629

My friend made sent me several washable masks that have a soft, thick cotton underside and a tightly woven material on the outside (two layered).  I wear them around my neighborhood during my walk.  Yesterday was very warm/hot in MD and it was not unbearable to wear the mask.  The mask has a little space/pocket where it fits over my nose/mouth (so it's not right up against my mouth) and the thick cotton is actually absorbing to the sweat (and I usually sweat under my sunglasses in the heat).  I also tie elastic string to the ear loops and wear it around my head so it doesn't hurt my ears.  I can easily wear it around my neck when I go out and pick it up when I need to put it on.  So, my point is that if you need to wear a mask, it might not be too bad.  Hot is hot in FL and a mask on your face is not going to be that much warmer - it might actually be absorbant and offer that benefit.


----------



## andyman8

So what I’d foresee would look something like this

Pre-Park Opening (in phases, not in any particular order; maybe two weeks before a park opening)

GF/GFV
Poly/Villas
Contemporary
WL/CCV/BRV
BC/BCV
BW/BWV
AKL (Jambi + Kidani)
SSR
OKW
Riviera
Right before park opening (only few nights before)

Port Orleans Riverside (largest moderate resort)
Pop (largest value resort
After park opening (in phases, could be a while)

YC
AoA
All Stars (Sports, Movies, Music)
CSR
CBR (closed after 9/11 for a bit so it might be a candidate for an extended closure if things don’t bounceback)
POFQ (closed after 9/11 for a bit so it might be a candidate for an extended closure if things don’t bounceback)
No idea where FW fits into this (it may be the very first to open lol), but this is just my guess.


----------



## DVC92

mickeymom629 said:


> My friend made sent me several washable masks that have a soft, thick cotton underside and a tightly woven material on the outside (two layered).  I wear them around my neighborhood during my walk.  Yesterday was very warm/hot in MD and it was not unbearable to wear the mask.  The mask has a little space/pocket where it fits over my nose/mouth (so it's not right up against my mouth) and the thick cotton is actually absorbing to the sweat (and I usually sweat under my sunglasses in the heat).  I also tie elastic string to the ear loops and wear it around my head so it doesn't hurt my ears.  I can easily wear it around my neck when I go out and pick it up when I need to put it on.  So, my point is that if you need to wear a mask, it might not be too bad.  Hot is hot in FL and a mask on your face is not going to be that much warmer - it might actually be absorbant and offer that benefit.



It was nice and warm up here in MD yesterday, as well as today. Fortunately, in my neighborhood, one can walk and keep their distance w/o the need of a mask.


----------



## mshanson3121

Am I the only one that feels like this thread is like a soap opera? It doesn't matter how long you've been away, you can get caught back up in about 5 minutes, because it's still the same plot line.


----------



## mwoody19671967

andyman8 said:


> But hopefully this now settles the debate for the time being: makes for all ages 3 and over. Those that don’t want to wear one shouldn’t go or plan on going for the time being.


Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.


----------



## mickeymom629

DVC92 said:


> It was nice and warm up here in MD yesterday, as well as today. Fortunately, in my neighborhood, one can walk and keep their distance w/o the need of a mask.


Actually, I don't need to wear a mask in my neighborhood (in MD), either, as there's very few houses/people and each has acreage, but I wear one just in case there are other people out and about (neighbors, lawn people, trash collectors, etc) just to be on the safe side, even though we are further apart than 6 feet.  If no one else is out, it's around my neck, but yesterday I was trying to see how it would feel if I had to wear it walking around Disney.   I do have one or two neighbors who wear them during their walk.  We all try to keep our distance on the street.  I think the mask is the added protection in addition to being 6' apart.


----------



## andyman8

mwoody19671967 said:


> Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.


Nobody, including myself, is suggesting masks will be a requirement into perpetuity at WDW. But given that I couldn't tell you at this point when the parks are even going to be open (my guesses have been wrong for the most part), I have absolutely no idea when we'd see any sort of relaxing of those restrictions. I couldn't even speculate, because I genuinely have no idea. As a result, I personally imagine a mask being required during any future trips I have planed until we hear otherwise. That is all I'm going to say on this, because quite frankly (and I think I'm not alone), I'm sick of the M word.

For those looking to debate masks and how long they'll be required, it looks like there's a lovely thread in the Community Board for that.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

A lot shorter no doubt.  But this is undeniably one of the most important topics with Disney patrons perhaps ever.  Its a topic that rocks our culture to the core.


----------



## mwoody19671967

Letsoflyakite said:


> A lot shorter no doubt.  But this is undeniably one of the most important topics with Disney patrons perhaps ever.  Its a topic that rocks our culture to the core.


One of the things that makes WDW special is the atmosphere and "family" feel (at least for me and my family it is). Anything that takes away from that would be disappointing. Many of the rides at MK are not the up to date thrill rides may other amusements parks have, yet the whole experience far out does those other parks. Requiring their customers to adhere to a policy that in essence is just to make people "feel safe" (unless everyone wears a N-95 respirator mask the actual scientific benefit is marginal at best) would take away from what they have always stood for. Masks would undoubtedly take away from the experience and would cost WDW customers and revenue.


----------



## juice0358

mwoody19671967 said:


> One of the things that makes WDW special is the atmosphere and "family" feel (at least for me and my family it is). Anything that takes away from that would be disappointing. Many of the rides at MK are not the up to date thrill rides may other amusements parks have, yet the whole experience far out does those other parks. Requiring their customers to adhere to a policy that in essence is just to make people "feel safe" (unless everyone wears a N-95 respirator mask the actual scientific benefit is marginal at best) would take away from what they have always stood for. Masks would undoubtedly take away from the experience and would cost WDW customers and revenue.


And how much revenue would it cost WDW to open without any mitigation and have a possible outbreak that would make them close again? I think WDW knows what it is doing with its business and makes these decisions accordingly.


----------



## mwoody19671967

juice0358 said:


> And just a few days ago, people were GUARANTEEING WDW wouldn't make masks mandatory because this is America and they are paying customers. Now it is they won't do it for long, it's awesome when you can just move the goal posts until you get it right. Love the internet.


Never heard/read me saying that. However, you are hearing/seeing me say it won't last. Book it. Money dictates and WDW will follow the money and even if you had only 20% of capacity not wearing masks at parks in any given day they would never be able or willing, to Force the paying customers to wear a mask or get thrown out. Picture thousands of customers being led out via handcuffs for not wearing a mask. Get the visual?............................................Not going to last. Screen shot it just so you remember you heard it here from me.


----------



## Lewisc

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..


A viewer posted a question to a CNN medical commentator, sorry I don't remember the name or position.  The viewer has COPD and has trouble breathing through a mask.  The recommendation is people who have severe enough COPD, and severe asthma, should probably stay home as much as possible.

Disney may, or might not, make some exceptions.


----------



## courtney1188

TexasChick123 said:


> Gold is Florida residents and DVC only. Anyone can buy Platinum.


It still doesn't make sense. Why would they shut out the Florida residents who have opted to buy the most expensive pass?


----------



## Lewisc

juice0358 said:


> And how much revenue would it cost WDW to open without any mitigation and have a possible outbreak that would make them close again? I think WDW knows what it is doing with its business and makes these decisions accordingly.


Given best available medical advice Disney's options were to require masks or ensure 100% enforcement of social distancing.  That suggests  most indoor attractions would have to either close or run at such low capacity as to be not financially doable.  Every third row filled on Small World.

edited to add I think Disney is going to want to open ASAP. Some posters seem to think Disney will be phasing in park openings, CM day followeed by FL resident day, AP holders, DVC members etc.  I might see a one day preview, maybe for CM.  I still think the resorts might wind up opening for DVC point reservations days, maybe a week before the resorts open to cash customers.  Maybe before the parks open.  I can envision some advance preview openings for those guests.

Do we know how many of the plexiglass shields have already been installed in the parks?  How many days it will take to install the shields and sanitizer dispensers?  I'm assuming Disney can get this done in days but...


----------



## wombat_5606

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see exceptions for special needs in there either. I wonder if that’s just something they’ll do as guests inquire? If they advertised it as policy, we all know what would happen. I’ve always thought they would surely make those exceptions, but they aren’t saying they will. Not looking for a debate on whether they should or not..



I'm a little surprised that Disney didn't address that issue, since they are more than aware of their large numbers with special needs.

People that this might pertain to, could read some of the articles on the National Law Review for some guidance.

https://www.natlawreview.com/nlr-le...asks#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=ADA and masks&gsc.page=1


----------



## TexasChick123

Lewisc said:


> A viewer posted a question to a CNN medical commentator, sorry I don't remember the name or position.  The viewer has COPD and has trouble breathing through a mask.  The recommendation is people who have severe enough COPD, and severe asthma, should probably stay home as much as possible.
> 
> Disney may, or might not, make some exceptions.



If you have COPD and go to WDW right now, that’s your choice. You’re choosing to do something which carries a higher risk of infection than staying home. If you accept the risk, that’s fine by me as it’s a free country. If not, then don’t go. No exceptions should be made on who has to wear a mask IMO because your condition doesn’t make you less likely to be a spreader of the virus than me ESPECIALLY in the early days of the illness. In fact, someone who is accustomed to coughing more than most, like someone with COPD, may not think anything of his/her cough at the beginning. I think it really needs to be an all or nothing situation. Everyone wears a mask or else they’re optional for everyone. Making exceptions for this will just lead us down a similar rabbit hole of “emotional support animals”.  Disney said masks are required. If you can’t or don’t want to wear one, then don’t go. BTW, I don’t know if I’ll go with the mask requirement even though I can wear one. That’s my choice. If others see no issues, and they agree to wear one, that’s their choice. Should I have an exception made for me because I’m claustrophobic but healthy in every way? I don’t think so.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lewisc said:


> A viewer posted a question to a CNN medical commentator, sorry I don't remember the name or position.  The viewer has COPD and has trouble breathing through a mask.  The recommendation is people who have severe enough COPD, and severe asthma, should probably stay home as much as possible.
> 
> Disney may, or might not, make some exceptions.


This has been covered. If Disney fails to make exceptions for disabilities they will be sued. By every person with a disability they refuse to accommodate. ADA doesn’t stop being in effect just because there is a pandemic. (They aren’t advertising exceptions because some people would get the idea to use that as an excuse simply from that.)

The ACTUAL CDC guidelines say don’t wear a mask if it will put your health at risk.


----------



## wombat_5606

gottalovepluto said:


> This has been covered. If Disney fails to make exceptions for disabilities they will be sued. By every person with a disability they refuse to accommodate, ADA doesn’t stop being in effect just because there is a pandemic. (They aren’t advertising exceptions because some people would get the idea to use that as an excuse simply from that.)



That's not quite correct. Here's one article for you to read on the National Law Review. There are others that I posted a link to on post #11,745.

https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...s-business-owners-requiring-face-masks-retail


----------



## Betty Rohrer

mwoody19671967 said:


> Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.


it has been said by union of most Disney workers that masks will be required by both employees and guest as part of their agreeing to reopen. I don't see Disney opening without masks cause union can just require the members to walk out and where would guests be and yes it could happen


----------



## Lewisc

gottalovepluto said:


> This has been covered. If Disney fails to make exceptions for disabilities they will be sued. By every person with a disability they refuse to accommodate. ADA doesn’t stop being in effect just because there is a pandemic. (They aren’t advertising exceptions because some people would get the idea to use that as an excuse simply from that.)
> 
> The ACTUAL CDC guidelines say don’t wear a mask if it will put your health at risk.


https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/guidance/pandemic-preparedness-workplace-and-americans-disabilities-act
 *12. During a pandemic, may an employer require its employees to wear personal protective equipment (e.g., face masks, gloves, or gowns) designed to reduce the transmission of pandemic infection?*
   Yes. An employer may require employees to wear personal protective equipment during a pandemic. However, where an employee with a disability needs a related reasonable accommodation under the ADA (e.g., non-latex gloves, or gowns designed for individuals who use wheelchairs), the employer should provide these, absent undue hardship.


This applies to employers.  I have no reason to think the ADA requirements of customers would be more lenient.   
Again I have no idea as to what allowances Disney may make.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wombat_5606 said:


> That's not quite correct. Here's one article for you to read on the National Law Review. There are others that I posted a link to on post #11,745.
> 
> https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...s-business-owners-requiring-face-masks-retail


That article is a lot of “might” and “may”. Considering the guidelines from CDC literally say don’t wear a mask if “X, Y, Z” and the article says following CDC guidelines, Disney still isn’t going to want to touch that with a 10ft pole.

“No one with lung problems or breathing problems is allowed in our park” holy freaking heck, that’s the sort of thing lawyers dream about


----------



## cakebaker

TexasChick123 said:


> Should I have an exception made for me because I’m claustrophobic but healthy in every way? I don’t think so.


As I said, I’m not looking to start a debate on whether Disney should make exceptions, I was just wondering if they would and how they would handle it in general. Unfortunately, it’s rarely possible to ask a direct question and not get to the point of legal reviews being posted to bolster a personal opinion.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gottalovepluto said:


> This has been covered. If Disney fails to make exceptions for disabilities they will be sued. By every person with a disability they refuse to accommodate. ADA doesn’t stop being in effect just because there is a pandemic. (They aren’t advertising exceptions because some people would get the idea to use that as an excuse simply from that.)
> 
> The ACTUAL CDC guidelines say don’t wear a mask if it will put your health at risk.


ADA does not stop Disney from having ride heights for safety same can be said for masks as it is for safety


----------



## skeeter31

While I don’t want to perpetuate the mask debate, I could see a Disney refusing entry to those not wearing a mask or face covering even if there is a special need. People with COPD or asthma can tie a bandana around their face and breathe quite easily. If they start letting bunches of people in without face coverings it’s going to make it that much harder to make the rest of the customers wear them. They’re not going to want people seeing other people without face coverings.

And especially given the fact that going to Disney Springs at this point is completely optional and not tied to an expensive vacation at this time, they could turn people away for not wearing a mask. The same way they’ll turn people away with a temperature over 100.4. It’s not like they’re impacting a multi-thousand dollar vacation at this point. The only people that will be coming are locals and if you’re choosing to go out to a place that’s requiring face coverings when you can’t wear a face covering, that’s on you right now.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> I’m glad to see the age exception especially for all those ridiculous ppl who insisted Disney should try to shove masks on 2 yr olds & babies.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Were there really many? I think most if not all places requiring masks don’t for the under 2 set and recommend against them for safety reasons.


I don't recall seeing anyone saying that those under the age of 2 should put on masks. The CDC guidelines specifically advices against that:
"Cloth face coverings should not be placed on young children under age 2, anyone who has trouble breathing, or is unconscious, incapacitated or otherwise unable to remove the mask without assistance."
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/diy-cloth-face-coverings.htmlhttps://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/downloads/cloth-face-coverings-information.pdf


----------



## RamblingMad

gottalovepluto said:


> That article is a lot of “might” and “may”. Considering the guidelines from CDC literally say don’t wear a mask if “X, Y, Z” and the article says following CDC guidelines, Disney still isn’t going to want to touch that with a 10ft pole.
> 
> “No one with lung problems or breathing problems is allowed in our park” holy freaking heck, that’s the sort of thing lawyers dream about



I have severe asthma, and I have no trouble wearing a mask.   I'm good with Disney asking people to wear masks to protect those around them.  And I have never heard of asthma as a disability.


----------



## Jrb1979

mwoody19671967 said:


> Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.


Just like the virus will disappear by then.


----------



## wombat_5606

gottalovepluto said:


> That article is a lot of “might” and “may”. Considering the guidelines from CDC literally say don’t wear a mask if “X, Y, Z” and the article says following CDC guidelines, Disney still isn’t going to want to touch that with a 10ft pole.
> 
> “No one with lung problems or breathing problems is allowed in our park” holy freaking heck, that’s the sort of thing lawyers dream about



The CDC has designated Covid as a public health emergency .


*ay a Business Have a Policy Turning Away Customers Who Refuse to Wear Face Masks?*
Likely yes, for the time being.  The ADA generally prohibits eligibility/screening criteria that tend to exclude individuals based on a disability, unless the criteria are necessary for the business to operate safely in providing its goods and services.  Those requirements must be based on actual risks and may not be based on speculation, stereotypes, or generalizations about people with disabilities.  At this time, businesses concerned about the safety of their staff and customers should be justified in relying upon guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as state and local governments’ orders, to justify policies forbidding customers without face masks from entering their stores.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I'm not sure if this has been discussed/debated on this thread yet, but at page 589 I thought I'd just ask it now..but it's about the attendance % that the parks can open with...

When they talk about WDW being able to open at 25%, 50% or 75% capacity is that at EACH park or collectively? I would assume at each park but what do I know??

My family usually travels in June, so when we're bumper to bumper people trying to get through the crowds standing around outside Peter Pan at what % of capacity is MK at then? 

I have heard that the parks reach full capacity, which I'm assuming is considered 100%, at Christmas and New Years and they actually turn folks away at the park entrance, so does that mean when we're there in June, and the parks are super crowded at mid-day and I'm literally staring at the sweaty back of the tall strange guy in front of me that the park is at 75%?

How many people in MK would be considered at 25&, 50% or 75%?

Thanks for doing the math for me!!  And if we've already discussed this can someone point me to the post #?


----------



## JacknSally

Avery&Todd said:


> I'm not sure if this has been discussed/debated on this thread yet, but at page 589 I thought I'd just ask it now..but it's about the attendance % that the parks can open with...
> 
> When they talk about WDW being able to open at 25%, 50% or 75% capacity is that at EACH park or collectively? I would assume at each park but what do I know??
> 
> My family usually travels in June, so when we're bumper to bumper people trying to get through the crowds standing around outside Peter Pan at what % of capacity is MK at then?
> 
> I have heard that the parks reach full capacity, which I'm assuming is considered 100%, at Christmas and New Years and they actually turn folks away at the park entrance, so does that mean when we're there in June, and the parks are super crowded at mid-day and I'm literally staring at the sweaty back of the tall strange guy in front of me that the park is at 75%?
> 
> How many people in MK would be considered at 25&, 50% or 75%?
> 
> Thanks for doing the math for me!!  And if we've already discussed this can someone point me to the post #?



*No one knows for sure, but in the earnings call on May 4, they kept referring to "standard" capacity. The majority assumption was they would be looking at a percentage of "typical", not "maximum", capacity for each park.

We also don't have definite capacity numbers for each park, but rough numbers were thrown out many pages ago, I think by @yulilin3. Typical capacity for MK is believed to be approximately 60,000-65,000 people. *


----------



## cakebaker

Avery&Todd said:


> I'm not sure if this has been discussed/debated on this thread yet, but at page 589 I thought I'd just ask it now..but it's about the attendance % that the parks can open with...
> 
> When they talk about WDW being able to open at 25%, 50% or 75% capacity is that at EACH park or collectively? I would assume at each park but what do I know??
> 
> My family usually travels in June, so when we're bumper to bumper people trying to get through the crowds standing around outside Peter Pan at what % of capacity is MK at then?
> 
> I have heard that the parks reach full capacity, which I'm assuming is considered 100%, at Christmas and New Years and they actually turn folks away at the park entrance, so does that mean when we're there in June, and the parks are super crowded at mid-day and I'm literally staring at the sweaty back of the tall strange guy in front of me that the park is at 75%?
> 
> How many people in MK would be considered at 25&, 50% or 75%?
> 
> Thanks for doing the math for me!!  And if we've already discussed this can someone point me to the post #?


I would assume each park. Disney doesn’t publish exact numbers but I’ve read capacity at the MK can be anywhere from 70-100k. They supposedly start closure phases at 65k and a busy park day is somewhere around 50k. Disney rarely closes the gates to everyone, even on the busiest days. But there has been talk that their capacity limits  would be set by average capacity rather than the legal capacity. In SDL they went well under what the govt required and from what I saw from videos, the number was a very light crowd.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wombat_5606 said:


> The CDC has designated Covid as a public health emergency .
> 
> 
> *ay a Business Have a Policy Turning Away Customers Who Refuse to Wear Face Masks?*
> Likely yes, for the time being.  The ADA generally prohibits eligibility/screening criteria that tend to exclude individuals based on a disability, unless the criteria are necessary for the business to operate safely in providing its goods and services.  Those requirements must be based on actual risks and may not be based on speculation, stereotypes, or generalizations about people with disabilities.  At this time, businesses concerned about the safety of their staff and customers should be justified in relying upon guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as state and local governments’ orders, to justify policies forbidding customers without face masks from entering their stores.


“Likely” is not the name of a legal hill they’re gonna wanna die on


----------



## gottalovepluto

I think it’s smart to tell people they must bring masks, but then to have masks available anyway because you KNOW someone is gonna forget/lose it before entry...


----------



## TexasChick123

cakebaker said:


> As I said, I’m not looking to start a debate on whether Disney should make exceptions, I was just wondering if they would and how they would handle it in general. Unfortunately, it’s rarely possible to ask a direct question and not get to the point of legal reviews being posted to bolster a personal opinion.



Sorry if it seemed I was arguing. I wasn’t trying to argue with you. I only quoted you to say I was replying about the exceptions to everyone. It in no way was directed at you nor anyone else.


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> This has been covered. If Disney fails to make exceptions for disabilities they will be sued. By every person with a disability they refuse to accommodate. ADA doesn’t stop being in effect just because there is a pandemic. (They aren’t advertising exceptions because some people would get the idea to use that as an excuse simply from that.)
> 
> The ACTUAL CDC guidelines say don’t wear a mask if it will put your health at risk.


The CDC Guidelines does not say don't wear a mask if it puts your health at risk. It says:

_Cloth face coverings should not be placed on:
1. young children under age 2
2. anyone who has trouble breathing
3. is unconscious, incapacitated or otherwise unable to remove the mask without assistance_

As mentioned by the previous posters, I can see some with COPD arguing they regularly have trouble breathing and cannot wear a mask. Given that the conditions that would cause a guest to "have trouble breathing" are associated with a higher risk of COVID, I would assume those guests would prefer to not visit WDW in the middle of a pandemic.

And I will freely admit I'm not a lawyer but my understanding is the ADA accommodations does not mean safety rules do not apply. For example, they do not mean you can ride a ride without the lap bar down. It just means they have to provide reasonable accommodations. Reasonable can mean your choice of a face covering instead of a specific type of face covering.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

It might be entirely possible that Disney only wants the diehards in the parks for the first few weeks/months to get a feel for how it will go.  They might be purposely putting restrictions in to avoid certain folks.

All I know is this, CM reactions and the vlogs that will come prior to my late August trip will be really important in our decision to come down or not.  We don't even mind our Resort stay only, depending on further restrictions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

And while I’m really just enjoying poking the Mask Bear today- on a serious note anyone here who actually intends to go to WDW/DS & is unable to wear a mask should contact Guest Services prior to your trip so you know what to expect.

ETA: we also have a disABILITY forum here that might be of help to you if you’re in that situation and looking for ideas or reports from people who have been once it starts opening again


----------



## BadPinkTink

Letsoflyakite said:


> It might be entirely possible that Disney only wants the diehards in the parks for the first few weeks/months to get a feel for how it will go.  They might be purposely putting restrictions in to avoid certain folks.



Bingo, high five for seeing it   Its called segmented marketing. They know there are guests who no matter what, will come to the parks, so therefore they are making the parks as safe as possible for those guests.

There is this thing in marketing called customer profiles, where people are classified so that products and services can be specifically created for each type of person.  So if you are not liking  the restrictions and new procedures such as facemasks, then right now Disney is not targeting you


----------



## rpb718

mwoody19671967 said:


> Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and *WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity*. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.



So you are saying WDW would ONLY survive if crowd levels are always 9 or 10?  

(I usually avoid posts that deal with absolutes like "Zero chance..." yada yada yada, but WDW was raking in the profits with heavy machinery at crowd levels 8-10, I suppose they can get by for awhile with lower profits at crowd levels 4-6 using a real rake.)


----------



## RamblingMad

vinotinto said:


> As mentioned by the previous posters, I can see some with COPD arguing they regularly have trouble breathing and cannot wear a mask. Given that the conditions that would cause a guest to "have trouble breathing" are associated with a higher risk of COVID, I would assume those guests would prefer to not visit WDW in the middle of a pandemic.



This is why it makes more sense to avoid the parks for now, rather than try to argue your way into the parks.  Since these aren't N95 masks that can protect you from contracting COVID-19, a mask really symbolizes your willingness to protect those around you.  The masks people are being asked to wear is to reduce spread.

I had no problem wearing a mask today to go to a farmer's market stand to buy fruit and pies.  I wore the mask to protect the employees I was purchasing from, not protect myself.  I don't have a N95 mask.

What I get from this thread is that requiring masks alone should be adequate to reduce the number of people entering the park.


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> So you are saying WDW would ONLY survive if crowd levels are always 9 or 10?




Agree. I'm pretty sure we have 49 years of history that prove their theory wrong


----------



## jarestel

TexasChick123 said:


> She also said she didn’t think there is any logical reasoning behind allowing those with special needs to be an exception to the mask rule as those special needs don’t make the person any less likely to be an asymptomatic carrier which is the point of the masks.


Your friend sounds like someone who thinks logically rather than emotionally.


----------



## joelanza5

mwoody19671967 said:


> Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.



Your logic feels faulty to me.

As no one knows how the re-opening of the parks is going to go....if it does end up being a "reservation only" system at-first, and in the language of making that reservation, it states something along the lines of "every person admitted to the park must wear a face mask/covering, etc" - then they have every right to ask people to put their masks back on once they are inside of the park.   I would also speculate that one will have to wear the mask before going through security, and that it would be a requirement for entry.  I would also think that cast members would have masks on hand to pass out for those who really do lose theirs throughout the day.

Again, all speculation.  The whole live streaming idea of being thrown out for a policy that is a requirement, would only make the person doing the live-streaming look bad, IMHO.


----------



## BG2457VT

mwoody19671967 said:


> Zero Chance WDW will require guests to wear masks as a regular requirement. Requiring customers to wear masks will soon be optional. The free market dictates what companies do and WDW (and most large companies) can not survive at 60-70% capacity. Once they open up all the parks without capacity limits (which they will soon have to do) they won't dare confront the thousands of patrons who choose not to wear a mask. Do you really believe they will confront physically paying customers and "throw" them out? That won't go over to well on You Tube and Facebook live video streams. Masks will be optional before the end of this year. Book it.



I haven't seen anybody expecting masks to be a requirement 6 months from now.  Probably more likely the virus shuts it down in 6 months if anything.  I do agree with the voting with your wallet bit.  WDW isn't like the local mall.  It will be difficult to sell gen pop on masks there.  But us crazies?  I'll be there decked out like I'm hiking above the treeline in the summer.


----------



## Jennasis

More interestingly, face masks have traditionally been a PROHIBITED item.  So when this is all over (whatever that means and whenever that might be...5 years from now???) , will people be allowed in the parks in masks?  Are we essentially going to start seeing masks in public as just a normal thing?


----------



## BG2457VT

TexasChick123 said:


> If you have COPD and go to WDW right now, that’s your choice. You’re choosing to do something which carries a higher risk of infection than staying home. If you accept the risk, that’s fine by me as it’s a free country. If not, then don’t go. No exceptions should be made on who has to wear a mask IMO because your condition doesn’t make you less likely to be a spreader of the virus than me ESPECIALLY in the early days of the illness. In fact, someone who is accustomed to coughing more than most, like someone with COPD, may not think anything of his/her cough at the beginning. I think it really needs to be an all or nothing situation. Everyone wears a mask or else they’re optional for everyone. Making exceptions for this will just lead us down a similar rabbit hole of “emotional support animals”.  Disney said masks are required. If you can’t or don’t want to wear one, then don’t go. BTW, I don’t know if I’ll go with the mask requirement even though I can wear one. That’s my choice. If others see no issues, and they agree to wear one, that’s their choice. Should I have an exception made for me because I’m claustrophobic but healthy in every way? I don’t think so.



If Disney allows any exceptions to the mask rule (seeing how exceptions would be issued for people that stay at home orders still cover even in relaxed phases) they need better lawyers!


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> More interestingly, face masks have traditionally been a PROHIBITED item.  So when this is all over (whatever that means and whenever that might be...5 years from now???) , will people be allowed in the parks in masks?  Are we essentially going to start seeing masks in public as just a normal thing?


I  regularly saw people wearing masks before,  especially Asian since it's common place there


----------



## jessiegirl1982

COVID disclaimer on the WDW website. Also listed on the Disney Springs page. I also received a pop up on the app


----------



## andyman8

Jennasis said:


> More interestingly, face masks have traditionally been a PROHIBITED item.  So when this is all over (whatever that means and whenever that might be...5 years from now???) , will people be allowed in the parks in masks?  Are we essentially going to start seeing masks in public as just a normal thing?


When Disney has said they do not allow "face masks," they were referring to costume-style masks (ones that literally cover one's whole face). Face masks for health reasons have always been permitted in the parks.


----------



## Krandor

BG2457VT said:


> If Disney allows any exceptions to the mask rule (seeing how exceptions would be issued for people that stay at home orders still cover even in relaxed phases) they need better lawyers!



And disney has amazing lawyers. I'm sure they have gone over all of this and the ADA implications and know exactly what they can and cannot do. Shoot especially right now disney lawyers could probably talk to people high up in the DoJ about these types of issues. 

I have zero fear that whatever disney does or doesn't in regards to exceptions on the mask requirements hasn't be THOUGHLY vetted by legal.


----------



## andyman8

jessiegirl1982 said:


> View attachment 495071
> COVID disclaimer on the WDW website. Also listed on the Disney Springs page. I also received a pop up on the app


Does anyone else think Disney's following this thread lol?

(P.S. yes, I know Disney reads these boards)


----------



## TexasChick123

jessiegirl1982 said:


> View attachment 495071
> COVID disclaimer on the WDW website. Also listed on the Disney Springs page. I also received a pop up on the app



Thanks for sharing. They’re definitely getting the ball rolling. The question remains in when they’ll open, but the wheels are clearly in motion now...


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

jessiegirl1982 said:


> View attachment 495071
> COVID disclaimer on the WDW website. Also listed on the Disney Springs page. I also received a pop up on the app


Another baby step.


----------



## Krandor

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks for sharing. They’re definitely getting the ball rolling. The question remains in when they’ll open, but the wheels are clearly in motion now...



I think that disclaimer and all that was going to be needed prior to even disney springs opening.  they made it generic enough to cover everything but was going to be needed before 5/20.


----------



## e_yerger

I feel like people are just grasping at straws to find an argument against face masks.

Give it up. The line is in the sand (for DS at least). Accept it. If you don’t like it, don’t go. Disney is not a necessity to survive in life. We’ll all be okay.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> I feel like people are just grasping at straws to find an argument against face masks.
> 
> Give it up. The line is in the sand (for DS at least). Accept it. If you don’t like it, don’t go. Disney is not a necessity to survive in life. We’ll all be okay.



I cannot, for the life of me, figure out why people are still arguing about this!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

May i suggest people go share te their thoughts on the Disney parks blog post,? Plenty of arguments pro ands against there already


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> May i suggest people go share te their thoughts on the Disney parks blog post,? Plenty of arguments pro ands against there already


I was just reading that, thinking “oh wow some of these people are DEF on that disboard thread”


----------



## SaintsManiac

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CAQ3fnYA7RY/


----------



## planecrazy63

SaintsManiac said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAQ3fnYA7RY/


This is the best sign that I have seen that UO is going to open sooner rather than later. Most likely their plan is in final draft. Interesting to note that VP Pence on Wednesday is meeting with Gov Desantis and Theme Park Leaders from Disney and Universal. Would expect something to come out of that - but maybe that is wishful thinking.


Maybe we should start a thread for tomorrow called "Have the WDW Cast Member schedules come out" and wait for @yulilin3 to update us (last week I really appreciated the thoughtful updates on this.) All kidding aside, when the schedules come out we should have a much better idea of what is coming.


----------



## yulilin3

planecrazy63 said:


> This is the best sign that I have seen that UO is going to open sooner rather than later. Most likely their plan is in final draft. Interesting to note that VP Pence on Wednesday is meeting with Gov Desantis and Theme Park Leaders from Disney and Universal. Would expect something to come out of that - but maybe that is wishful thinking.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread for tomorrow called "Have the WDW Cast Member schedules come out" and wait for @yulilin3 to update us (last week I really appreciated the thoughtful updates on this.) All kidding aside, when the schedules come out we should have a much better idea of what is coming.


Not necessary to open a new thread,  I'll part here and the other 3 threads as soon as i see a schedule and hear about others schedule


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> Not necessary to open a new thread,  I'll part here and the other 3 threads as soon as i see a schedule and hear about others schedule



So we shouldn't ask every 5 minutes if it is out yet?


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> So we shouldn't ask every 5 minutes if it is out yet?



It was late last week.  Just saying.


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> So we shouldn't ask every 5 minutes if it is out yet?


I would appreciate that and im sure Ryan would too


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAQ3fnYA7RY/



As expected, it didn’t take “weeks” to put these stickers down as some originally thought it would


----------



## e_yerger

Mit88 said:


> As expected, it didn’t take “weeks” to put these stickers down as some originally thought it would


It’s the training and practicing and logistics that will take weeks. And by weeks, we mean more than one.

No one like an “i told ya so”.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> As expected, it didn’t take “weeks” to put these stickers down as some originally thought it would



That is one location.  Are they already in every ride queue, restaurant, resort, shop....  It won't take weeks but with the number of places they will be needed it will still take time.  It doesn't take long to put up one or a few but the issue is how many will be needed but with enough people it can do quickly.


----------



## planecrazy63

yulilin3 said:


> Not necessary to open a new thread,  I'll part here and the other 3 threads as soon as i see a schedule and hear about others schedule


Sorry - I thought my "in all seriousness" conveyed I knew there wasn't a new thread needed, but probably it didn't. Now if there wasn't so much "mask debate to wade through".

Thank you as a mod for all you do.


----------



## orangetree

Univeral didn't have something like SDL to do their own trials and testing, so there's a good chance thats what the stickers are for rather than an indication that they're opening very soon


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> That is one location.  Are they already in every ride queue, restaurant, resort, shop....  It won't take weeks but with the number of places they will be needed it will still take time.  It doesn't take long to put up one or a few but the issue is how many will be needed but with enough people it can do quickly.


Disney can switch from Halloween to Christmas overnight. Pretty sure they can put a few stickers down in less time.


----------



## wombat_5606

cakebaker said:


> Disney can switch from Halloween to Christmas overnight. Pretty sure they can put a few stickers down in less time.



Yes, but that was in the old days. They are probably working with a lot fewer people right now.


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> It’s the training and practicing and logistics that will take weeks. And by weeks, we mean more than one.
> 
> No one like an “i told ya so”.



The part that is going to take the longest is the supply chain.  All the food places likely had to throw away all their perishables... what beer is left may need to be replaced with fresh kegs things like that.  A lot of the food places will almost be restocking from zero and since disney hasn't be buying much lately do the venders and distributers that disney buys from have enough in their warehouse to supply that order (since disney isn't buying they may not be stocking as much that they may have to throw out).  So getting all that started back up would likely take the longest and disney may need to give them a heads-up a few weeks out.


----------



## BG2457VT

Mit88 said:


> As expected, it didn’t take “weeks” to put these stickers down as some originally thought it would



Might as well take their time.  It will be awhile before the mask restrictions get lifted so they can open without them.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> As expected, it didn’t take “weeks” to put these stickers down as some originally thought it would


Before you try to start fights with your fellow posters, perhaps you should re-read the posts you’re referencing. There was much discussion surrounding the need to have these in place well before an opening for testing, training, etc... It’s not just about putting stickers down and throwing open the gates. From calling back TMs to reworking queues and stores and restaurants to restarting supply chains to testing guest flow, there’s a lot that has to be done before a park reopens. And based on what we’ve seen from other parks, I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s even more (barricades, etc...) that have yet to be installed.

Also note that even though we’re seeing these on May 16, we’re still two weeks before the earliest possible reopening date.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Disney can switch from Halloween to Christmas overnight. Pretty sure they can put a few stickers down in less time.



That is with a full crew working in the parks.  They don't have that today.  With current manpower on-site it would take a while to get that many in.


----------



## planecrazy63

cakebaker said:


> Disney can switch from Halloween to Christmas overnight. Pretty sure they can put a few stickers down in less time.


I feel like in some ways Disney has an advantage over UO in that they have now placed queue markers, etc at two parkers (SDL and HK). Some of the layouts are very similar so they won't have to redo their thinking 100% and will know what it takes.

For those that aren't they will or already have done walkthroughs of locations to make sure the flow works. This is something they do for new rides and understand people flow better than most companies. 

Not saying they could open tomorrow, but I don't think, absent government decisions that it will take 2 months.


----------



## e_yerger

Oh great a new thing to argue about - how long it will take WDW & UOR to put down stickers.

We’re exhausting. All of us. A collective whole. I’m sorry. 

Edit: typo  i put the wrong “whole”


----------



## Eric Smith

vinotinto said:


> For me, a lot would depend on whether the restaurants are operating. Would be sucky to go to AKL and not have the ability to have dinner at Jiko or a glass of wine at Victoria Falls or the wine bar. Same with WL.


True, I’m assuming that I still have access to the majority of the resort’s amenities.  No table service would be a deal breaker for sure.


----------



## planecrazy63

Krandor said:


> The part that is going to take the longest is the supply chain.  All the food places likely had to throw away all their perishables... what beer is left may need to be replaced with fresh kegs things like that.  A lot of the food places will almost be restocking from zero and since disney hasn't be buying much lately do the venders and distributers that disney buys from have enough in their warehouse to supply that order (since disney isn't buying they may not be stocking as much that they may have to throw out).  So getting all that started back up would likely take the longest and disney may need to give them a heads-up a few weeks out.


Agreed - though gladly they donated most of the food to food banks!


----------



## cakebaker

wombat_5606 said:


> Yes, but that was in the old days. They are probably working with a lot fewer people right now.


By the old days, you mean 2 months ago? lol  I’m sure they’ll call back sufficient workers when they’re ready to do the work. It really won’t take long at all once they decide to move on opening.


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> Oh great a new thing to argue about - how long it will take WDW & UOR to put down stickers.
> 
> We’re exhausting. All of us. A collective hole. I’m sorry.


I hope you meant collective “whole” because I’m really hoping we’re not all in some giant hole in the ground together.
Sorry, just had to bring some levity to the quite angry thread today.


----------



## wombat_5606

cakebaker said:


> By the old days, you mean 2 months ago? lol  I’m sure they’ll call back sufficient workers when they’re ready to do the work. It really won’t take long at all once they decide to move on opening.



Exactly.

My daughter works at a small attraction and they are trying to open by June 1. When they closed they cut the employees by 2/3rds. She got called back last week to get the place ready to open. They also called back 2 others.

The problem is money. They are losing money and need people there to make more. So until they make some money, they can't afford to bring back more people right now. There has been talk that they may not even be able to bring all of the people back.

Yes, I know I'm not talking about Disney, but they've lost a lot of money too. The park is not going to be fully functional from Day 1, probably, so I bet they will do the prep work with a smaller number of employees.


----------



## e_yerger

skeeter31 said:


> I hope you meant collective “whole” because I’m really hoping we’re not all in some giant hole in the ground together.
> Sorry, just had to bring some levity to the quite angry thread today.


DAMN someone quoted me before i could fix my typo  i read my typo more as an umm..... a**hole  NOT WHAT I MEANT!


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Oh great a new thing to argue about - how long it will take WDW & UOR to put down stickers.
> 
> We’re exhausting. All of us. A collective whole. I’m sorry.
> 
> Edit: typo  i put the wrong “whole”




Yes, girl, I am TIRED. Yesterday I could hardly bring myself to read anything on here, so I missed pages and pages of what...


----------



## Krandor

planecrazy63 said:


> I feel like in some ways Disney has an advantage over UO in that they have now placed queue markers, etc at two parkers (SDL and HK). Some of the layouts are very similar so they won't have to redo their thinking 100% and will know what it takes.



Even without same layouts I'm sure by now they have a pretty good "system" in place for how to do it.


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> It’s the training and practicing and logistics that will take weeks. And by weeks, we mean more than one.
> 
> No one like an “i told ya so”.



Its not an “I told ya so”, it’s obvious observation. Putting stickers on the ground isn’t rocket science, but there were some that thought it was


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes, girl, I am TIRED. Yesterday I could hardly bring myself to read anything on here, so I missed pages and pages of what...


Masks. Masks everywhere.


----------



## Vern60

SaintsManiac said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAQ3fnYA7RY/


You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?


----------



## e_yerger

Vern60 said:


> You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?


I have been known to yell at people during HEA to turn their flash off. I am not above yelling at someone who breaks social distancing AND cuts line. MMHMM NO WAY JOSÉ!!!


----------



## Krandor

wombat_5606 said:


> Yes, I know I'm not talking about Disney, but they've lost a lot of money too. The park is not going to be fully functional from Day 1, probably, so I bet they will do the prep work with a smaller number of employees.



Which comes back to everything not being open on day 1.  Maybe it makes sense to just prep 1 park and a few resorts open those to get some money in and then work on the next park/resort.  I know there are lots of complications to doing that but WDW is basically it's on city.  It is a lot of areas that need to be prepped.  Each one individually may not be bad but the collective adds up quickly in man hours.  They could bring a bunch of people back at the same time and knock it out quickly or bring fewer back and do it at a slower pace.  Time will tell which way they go but with DS only opening 3 disney owned locations it is appearing they may be going for spreading things out though what they do at DS may not match the parks/resorts.


----------



## Mit88

Vern60 said:


> You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?



People do it at grocery stores. There was someone a few weeks ago with a full cart, probably 75-100 items that cut 4 of us off for the self checkout line. Didn’t care one bit. I can only imagine how many people pretend they “didn’t know” at theme parks


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?



If you use the pandemic to line jump - throw the book at them. 

I get annoyed at line jumpers to start with but zero sympathy if they use a situation like this to do it.  Those people I do want escorted out in handcuffs and paraded down main street.


----------



## wareagle57

TexasChick123 said:


> I have some very close friends with a special needs child. We have been talking about the mask thing a lot. I can only speak for this family. The mom’s thought is that since her son won’t currently wear a mask without a full blown meltdown, they won’t be taking him to places which require them. She said the thought of taking him to a heavily crowded area like a theme park is laughable right now. She doesn’t want to expose him to the risk of getting sick and cannot make him wear a mask. She also said she didn’t think there is any logical reasoning behind allowing those with special needs to be an exception to the mask rule as those special needs don’t make the person any less likely to be an asymptomatic carrier which is the point of the masks. BTW, we were specifically talking about the requirement to wear masks at Costco. The theme park discussion with her was short because she said, “No Way!!!”



I think allowing an exception for such a small percentage of individuals is such a small increase of the risk factor. In theory, no one there SHOULD have it anyway. The masks won’t really help in being exposed, just passing it.

But that is a great point I hasn’t considered and it obviously is probably best. I think it would be easier to allow accommodations for CMs than it would for guests since a lot more children would be likely to require that. As for CMs I don’t see them being allowed to not wear a mask, but rather might be exempt from the standard company issue masks. I have found success with a single mask so far. It’s still hard to wear but because of how thin it is (it honestly probably isn’t the best for doing what the purpose of them is) I am able to wear it. But I think as long as the appearance of safety is there, it might be ok. Especially since guest will be wearing similar things anyway. It’s really health theater.


----------



## wombat_5606

Krandor said:


> Which comes back to everything not being open on day 1.  Maybe it makes sense to just prep 1 park and a few resorts open those to get some money in and then work on the next park/resort.  I know there are lots of complications to doing that but WDW is basically it's on city.  It is a lot of areas that need to be prepped.  Each one individually may not be bad but the collective adds up quickly in man hours.  They could bring a bunch of people back at the same time and knock it out quickly or bring fewer back and do it at a slower pace.  Time will tell which way they go but with DS only opening 3 disney owned locations it is appearing they may be going for spreading things out though what they do at DS may not match the parks/resorts.



Yes. It's going to be interesting to see how it plays out. I'm glad I don't have to work any of the plans out. In my head, I think it would be smart to start out slow. That way, if you have to pull back, that's less trouble too. 

Maybe since the written/video steps to DS opening have gone out, the feedback they receive will factor into their decisions.


----------



## wareagle57

andyman8 said:


> This is interesting. I agree that the dynamics of WDW are not conducive to them opening up the most resorts without the parks. I’d have to think if they were to open a few hotels beforehand, they’d go for the Deluxes. I foresee a scenario where they want to get the DVCs up and running as soon as possible, and as a result, they might then open up the cash resorts to which most of the DVC resorts are attached. In the case of DVC resorts like the Polynesian Villas, the check-in facilities are exclusively available in the Great Ceremonial House, so you’d have to open up those facilities as well. At that point, just make “regular” rooms available as well. I’m sure they’ll open some resorts before a park to “ramp up” operations and iron out any sort of kinks in the new protocols, and as we get super close to a park opening, they might open up one moderate and one value and try to consolidate whatever existing reservations they can at the other moderate and values into those hotels. They’d then workout from there in phases to resume all resort operations at some point. That’s just my guess.



I agree Deluxe is more likely. I suggested the mods only because they are more spread out and not indoors.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Vern60 said:


> You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?



I am so curious about how rope drop will work.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Before you try to start fights with your fellow posters, perhaps you should re-read the posts you’re referencing. There was much discussion surrounding the need to have these in place well before an opening for testing, training, etc... It’s not just about putting stickers down and throwing open the gates. From calling back TMs to reworking queues and stores and restaurants to restarting supply chains to testing guest flow, there’s a lot that has to be done before a park reopens. And based on what we’ve seen from other parks, I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s even more (barricades, etc...) that have yet to be installed.
> 
> Also note that even though we’re seeing these on May 16, we’re still two weeks before the earliest possible reopening date.



I didn’t try and start any fights. Nor did I say that this was any indication of a quick opening. Disney is able to do these types of things in a matter of hours. Some thought that it would take weeks. The training, ordering new food supplies and merchandise, ordering hundreds of thousands of “complimentary” single use masks will take the longest.

I doubt they’re (Universal) even opening in 2 weeks, probably a little more. But these are types of things that eventually needed to be done, no matter how long it took, might as well get it out of the way now


----------



## orangetree

SaintsManiac said:


> I am so curious about how rope drop will work.


this is a good question! i wonder too, maybe they'll not to a "rope drop" in the same way, but make guests still slowly filter in at opening. maybe they'll even have a time frame that you are allowed to enter at or something (i have no evidence for this nor do i think its necessary, only saying this to avoid arguments due to misunderstanding of what im trying to say, dont want to argue about hypotheticals)


----------



## Brianstl

wombat_5606 said:


> That's not quite correct. Here's one article for you to read on the National Law Review. There are others that I posted a link to on post #11,745.
> 
> https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...s-business-owners-requiring-face-masks-retail


The state of Florida doesn’t have an order requiring that everyone entering any business must wear masks. If the state had that requirement WDW would have a somewhat shaky leg to stand on, but they don’t.  Disney will get sued and lose if they refuse to make accommodations for ADA reasons.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> I am so curious about how rope drop will work.


I wouldn't be surprised if you have to reserve your time to enter the park.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> The state of Florida doesn’t have an order requiring that everyone entering any business must wear masks. If the state had that requirement WDW would have a somewhat shaky leg to stand on, but they don’t.  Disney will get sued and lose if they refuse to make accommodations for ADA reasons.



Disney is private property. They can do what they want. You don’t want to follow rules, they don’t have to let you in


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I didn’t try and start any fights. Nor did I say that this was any indication of a quick opening. Disney is able to do these types of things in a matter of hours. Some thought that it would take weeks. The training, ordering new food supplies and merchandise, ordering hundreds of thousands of “complimentary” single use masks will take the longest.
> 
> I doubt they’re (Universal) even opening in 2 weeks, probably a little more. But these are types of things that eventually needed to be done, no matter how long it took, might as well get it out of the way now


Then we’re in agreement!


----------



## Brianstl

wombat_5606 said:


> The CDC has designated Covid as a public health emergency .
> 
> 
> *ay a Business Have a Policy Turning Away Customers Who Refuse to Wear Face Masks?*
> Likely yes, for the time being.  The ADA generally prohibits eligibility/screening criteria that tend to exclude individuals based on a disability, unless the criteria are necessary for the business to operate safely in providing its goods and services.  Those requirements must be based on actual risks and may not be based on speculation, stereotypes, or generalizations about people with disabilities.  At this time, businesses concerned about the safety of their staff and customers should be justified in relying upon guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as state and local governments’ orders, to justify policies forbidding customers without face masks from entering their stores.


There are absolutely zero CDC, Florida or Orange County orders requiring everyone to wear masks.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I am so curious about how rope drop will work.



Disney may do it differently but what Six Flags is doing with their reservation system is you are reserving not just a date but a time in order to limit how many people are at the gates at one.  Once you are in you can stay the rest of the day.  So their typical let people through the turnstyles open and then "rope drop" just isn't happening like that.  Not saying that is what disney is doing but that is what six flags is doing.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Jrb1979 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you have to reserve your time to enter the park.


I wonder if table service reservations or fast pass times would be considered for entry times?  
(...goes to make breakfast ADR’s for every park day )


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Disney may do it differently but what Six Flags is doing with their reservation system is you are reserving not just a date but a time in order to limit how many people are at the gates at one.  Once you are in you can stay the rest of the day.  So their typical let people through the turnstyles open and then "rope drop" just isn't happening like that.  Not saying that is what disney is doing but that is what six flags is doing.



I believe SDL is doing it the same way by letting waves of groups go in at a time


----------



## wombat_5606

Brianstl said:


> The state of Florida doesn’t have an order requiring that everyone entering any business must wear masks. If the state had that requirement WDW would have a somewhat shaky leg to stand on, but they don’t.  Disney will get sued and lose if they refuse to make accommodations for ADA reasons.





Mit88 said:


> Disney is private property. They can do what they want. You don’t want to follow rules, they don’t have to let you in



It's a protection put into place in the middle of a *government-recognized*(state and federal) *public health emergency.* 

I have no problem saying I'm wrong if it happens any other way. I'm not trying to deny anyone entrance to Disney. I'm merely trying to point people to sources of information.


----------



## Mit88

Janet McDonald said:


> I wonder if table service reservations or fast pass times would be considered for entry times?
> (...goes to make breakfast ADR’s for every park day )


 
I don’t think FP or Table service reservations will exist at least for the first couple of weeks/months. They already showed that they were testing a wider use of virtual queues in late March. And I think in Park ADRs have been cancelled for the time being


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I believe SDL is doing it the same way by letting waves of groups go in at a time


Yes, Shanghai Disneyland has reservations for both a specific date and a specific time window. They also have half-day tickets that start at about 2pm (these were not offered before the closure to the general public). WDW of course may be more complicated, given how many guests have multi-day tickets and tickets that have already been purchased.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think FP or Table service reservations will exist at least for the first couple of weeks/months. They already showed that they were testing a wider use of virtual queues in late March. And I think in Park ADRs have been cancelled for the time being



Or in a way FP or some version of FP/BG could be all you have and no standby lines.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> The state of Florida doesn’t have an order requiring that everyone entering any business must wear masks. If the state had that requirement WDW would have a somewhat shaky leg to stand on, but they don’t.  Disney will get sued and lose if they refuse to make accommodations for ADA reasons.


Orange county has an executive order requiring masks to be worn


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you have to reserve your time to enter the park.



That would definitely make the most sense.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Yes, Shanghai Disneyland has reservations for both a specific date and a specific time window. They also have half-day tickets that start at about 2pm (these were not offered before the closure to the general public). WDW of course may be more complicated, given how many guests have multi-day tickets and tickets that have already been purchased.




WDW is more complicated but I think some form of reservation system is going to be in place when they open. The question is what form it takes and how ADR, park hopper, FP, etc work with it. They could do things like if you have a FP you have a reservation for that park that day (no park hopping) and your entry time is 30 minutes prior to first FP. Just one example of things they could do. 

I'm of the opinion some some of resevation/slotted arrival time system will be in place.  Just no idea what it is will look like for WDW.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Or in a way FP or some version of FP/BG could be all you have and no standby lines.



Maybe when you buy a ticket, or reserve using your AP, you choose a park entrance time, and then they’ll set up some sort of FP/BG page for people with specific times that you enter the park so that you don’t have ex. Someone with a park entrance time of 10:30 being able to get a FP/BG for earlier than 10:30? Idk. Seems like a lot of work to set up new systems like that. Probably looking far too deep into it and making it harder than it needs to be


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Disney is private property. They can do what they want. You don’t want to follow rules, they don’t have to let you in


Private property owner who open a business to the public have to abide by the ADA.  If they don’t they get sued and lose. I am not even saying that I personally agree with it, but it is the law. 

Personally, I would wear a mask at WDW now and for foreseeable future if they are required or not.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> WDW is more complicated but I think some form of reservation system is going to be in place when they open. The question is what form it takes and how ADR, park hopper, FP, etc work with it. They could do things like if you have a FP you have a reservation for that park that day (no park hopping) and your entry time is 30 minutes prior to first FP. Just one example of things they could do.
> 
> I'm of the opinion some some of resevation/slotted arrival time system will be in place.  Just no idea what it is will look like for WDW.


I agree; we've seem them do it with the FlexPass AP over at DLR, so I think something like that is absolutely coming, but you're right. There will be a lot of wrinkles that need to be worked out.


----------



## crewsn

Vern60 said:


> You know what I thought when I first saw this? That's leaving an awful lot of room for line jumpers, could you imagine?



Hah yes.  My head goes there too after having someone do this exact thing on a cold cold morning waiting to get into a store.  Someone tried to speak up to the associate and they just shrugged their shoulders and was like I don’t get paid enough to deal with people like that. 

I feel like this may be the case with masks once you get in the parks.  They will make sure you have it on entering, but once in are they going to say something to people who constantly take theirs off.  It will be interesting to see.  Hate to harp back on that subject line it’s just I’m sure cast members will get plenty annoyed more then anything being the mask police.  I am fine wearing one.  Wear anytime in a store now or in public.  I haven’t had to wear one all day though.  If things open I’d really have to judge whether actually my kids more then me will be fine wearing one all day.  They at least are older 7 and 10, but still kids.   As staying on site it would be all day except when back in our hotel room I would presume.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> Orange county has an executive order requiring masks to be worn


The Orange County executive order has an exception if the mask impedes the patron.  It doesn’t require everyone to wear a mask.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Maybe when you buy a ticket, or reserve using your AP, you choose a park entrance time, and then they’ll set up some sort of FP/BG page for people with specific times that you enter the park so that you don’t have ex. Someone with a park entrance time of 10:30 being able to get a FP/BG for earlier than 10:30? Idk. Seems like a lot of work to set up new systems like that. Probably looking far too deep into it and making it harder than it needs to be



It is something almost all parks are going to have to do and yes it is going to be work. I've been watching six flags since they seem very close to opening some parks (and my local park is six flags).   Currently their only virtual queue option is a device you have to buy but they are probably going to need some virtual queue option for everybody to use.  How they do that I have no idea but if it is something tied into the app on your phone they'll have to build it from scratch because it doesn't exist today.   Disney does have the advantage that they do have app based things already with FP and BG so they are really in an easier position to expand those.  still lots of wrinkles to work out, but I'll leave that to the large conference room discussions that have likely been taking place over the past few weeks.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Maybe when you buy a ticket, or reserve using your AP, you choose a park entrance time, and then they’ll set up some sort of FP/BG page for people with specific times that you enter the park so that you don’t have ex. Someone with a park entrance time of 10:30 being able to get a FP/BG for earlier than 10:30? Idk. Seems like a lot of work to set up new systems like that. Probably looking far too deep into it and making it harder than it needs to be



I had thought they’d go to some kind of a virtual queue, but if you’ve booked fp’s lately, it’s clear they have cut way back on availability. I can’t think of any reason they’d do that outside of intending to control lines using  the system they already have in place,


----------



## EarsGoWithEverything

Not sure if this was already addressed...
When the parks eventually do open- it is my understanding that it will to a limited capacity crowd. (50% ?).  It's not unreasonable to assume that guests will need to select what park they are going to ahead of time- to reserve their space (so to speak).   If this is the case, then don't park hoppers become obsolete?  I'm wondering (for reservations this summer) if it's worth dropping the "hopper" option from park tickets- save $ if realistically, guests wouldn't be able to bounce between parks at will.   
(Yes, I know with ADRs and FP+- there probably aren't too many guests who bounce between parks. But I know that I have due to weather, crowds, etc...)


----------



## xuxa777

Well if they require masks, there really is no need to make it limited capacity


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Brianstl said:


> There are absolutely zero CDC, Florida or Orange County orders requiring everyone to wear masks.


But the union has said masks for their members to come back. If they pull their members the park closes no matter what government says and we have seen the letter they sent out


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> Well if they require masks, there really is no need to make it limited capacity


Shanghai is doing/did both so I assume the same for WDW whether “needed” or not. Disney is going to have as many layers as possible.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Brianstl said:


> Private property owner who open a business to the public have to abide by the ADA.  If they don’t they get sued and lose. I am not even saying that I personally agree with it, but it is the law.
> 
> Personally, I would wear a mask at WDW now and for foreseeable future if they are required or not.


ADA doesn't get you around safety measures like height requirements. If masks are required for safety no problem no lawsuit


----------



## wombat_5606

xuxa777 said:


> Well if they require masks, there really is no need to make it limited capacity



Since they aren't medical grade masks, yes you still do.

Safety today requires 3 things. A face covering, 6 ft social distance and hand sanitizing.


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> I’ve been wrong twice now, maybe the 3rd time’s a charm. I think DeSantis will move to phase 2 by June1. Disney will open June 15.


Nope. The mayor of orange  county is not even meeting with Disney to discuss reopening approval plans until late June. Its july/august. As I've said for over a month now. Unless there is a push by the governor to overrule the county, which DeSantis won't do because of his tenuous position already, they won't even get a plan for opening looked at locally until late June. And then will get state approval. And that is the timeline Disney and uni have been working towards for a while now. Lots of moving parts and agreements on policies, as well as how to handle the opening to abide by guidelines prior to it happening. This is all still in the planning stages and has been for a while.


----------



## C&Jx2

I saw on IG the UOR was putting social distancing stickers(?) on the ground outside the entrance of IOA.


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> Well if they require masks, there really is no need to make it limited capacity



Umm no it’s already been said by Chapek that capacity will be reduced/limited.


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> Nope. The mayor of orange  county is not even meeting with Disney to discuss reopening approval plans until late June. Its july/august. As I've said for over a month now. Unless there is a push by the governor to overrule the county, which DeSantis won't do because of his tenuous position already, they won't even get a plan for opening looked at locally until late June. And then will get state approval. And that is the timeline Disney and uni have been working towards for a while now. Lots of moving parts and agreements on policies, as well as how to handle the opening to abide by guidelines prior to it happening. This is all still in the planning stages and has been for a while.


link with this info?


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> Nope. The mayor of orange  county is not even meeting with Disney to discuss reopening approval plans until late June. Its july/august. As I've said for over a month now. Unless there is a push by the governor to overrule the county, which DeSantis won't do because of his tenuous position already, they won't even get a plan for opening looked at locally until late June. And then will get state approval. And that is the timeline Disney and uni have been working towards for a while now. Lots of moving parts and agreements on policies, as well as how to handle the opening to abide by guidelines prior to it happening. This is all still in the planning stages and has been for a while.



And if they don't open till later july/august this may even be different.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Krandor said:


> The part that is going to take the longest is the supply chain.  All the food places likely had to throw away all their perishables... what beer is left may need to be replaced with fresh kegs things like that.  A lot of the food places will almost be restocking from zero and since disney hasn't be buying much lately do the venders and distributers that disney buys from have enough in their warehouse to supply that order (since disney isn't buying they may not be stocking as much that they may have to throw out).  So getting all that started back up would likely take the longest and disney may need to give them a heads-up a few weeks out.


I'm all in on new Kegs..!   Arghhhj


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> Shanghai is doing/did both so I assume the same for WDW whether “needed” or not. Disney is going to have as many layers as possible.


Are masks an allowed subject or not, because I am tired of my on-subject posts getting deleted.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I am so curious about how rope drop will work.



My best guess is timed admission - so your ticket will have an entry time, and only so many sold per entry time slot (9:00-9:15, 9:15-9:30) etc...  You pick a slot when you buy your ticket? There's just no way they can socially distanced rope drop, even if capacity is kept low. The length of the line would be unreal. No more opening show, no more allowing people into the park before it's open. 

That said, my other guess is, split the day into two blocks? So, guests can either come 9-3 or 3-9? 

So hard to say.


----------



## xuxa777

wombat_5606 said:


> Since they aren't medical grade masks, yes you still do.
> 
> Safety today requires 3 things. A face covering, 6 ft social distance and hand sanitizing.


I would like to see cdc guidance saying specifically  that


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> Are masks an allowed subject or not, because I am tired of my on-subject posts getting deleted.


It depends. Masks in relation to Disney sure. Now discussing the ins and outs of statistics and this link vs. that link, and your source vs. mine are not.

The mask debate is endless though and I certainly would appreciate if we moved on from it. Disney is requiring them for Disney springs. Disney has every right to do so.


----------



## wombat_5606

xuxa777 said:


> I would like to see cdc guidance saying specifically  that



Where have you been for 4 months?

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/prevention.html


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> It depends. Masks in relation to Disney sure. Now discussing the ins and outs of statistics and this link vs. that link, and your source vs. mine are not.
> 
> The mask debate is endless though and I certainly would appreciate if we moved on from it.* Disney is requiring them for Disney springs*. Disney has every right to do so.



And given the union agreement, they will be required for the parks as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> Nope. The mayor of orange  county is not even meeting with Disney to discuss reopening approval plans until late June. Its july/august. As I've said for over a month now. Unless there is a push by the governor to overrule the county, which DeSantis won't do because of his tenuous position already, they won't even get a plan for opening looked at locally until late June. And then will get state approval. And that is the timeline Disney and uni have been working towards for a while now. Lots of moving parts and agreements on policies, as well as how to handle the opening to abide by guidelines prior to it happening. This is all still in the planning stages and has been for a while.


Do you have a source on that?


----------



## xuxa777

wombat_5606 said:


> Where have you been for 4 months?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/prevention.html


Fair enough but the cdc also says, linking from that page

In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.

Conflicting info , no wonder people are confused


----------



## Brianstl

Betty Rohrer said:


> But the union has said masks for their members to come back. If they pull their members the park closes no matter what government says and we have seen the letter they sent out


The union isn’t going to pull their workers over an ADA accommodation that would be an illegal work stoppage.  You can not enforce part of a contract in instances when it violates the law.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Fair enough but the cdc also says, linking from that page
> 
> In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.
> 
> Conflicting info , no wonder people are confused



Nothing we are talking about is 100% so make thing the best you need to use multiple methods.   The more things you implement the lower the risk to the people coming in.  Now there is a limit to how many are practical but masks + social distancing is practical.  Everything right now is a layered approach.   In a situation like this, you just assume everybody is positive and build procedures around limiting the spread assuming that is true.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm very curious how they're going to handle rope drop at DHS with boarding groups for RotR.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> It depends. Masks in relation to Disney sure. Now discussing the ins and outs of statistics and this link vs. that link, and your source vs. mine are not.
> 
> The mask debate is endless though and I certainly would appreciate if we moved on from it. Disney is requiring them for Disney springs. Disney has every right to do so.


Interesting, because my posts directly relating to the DS announcement were deleted, while the mask debate rages on.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Fair enough but the cdc also says, linking from that page
> 
> In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.
> 
> Conflicting info , no wonder people are confused



How is it confusing? I am not confused. It’s been pretty clear. 

We know some people will stand or walk too close to others. We know some people will adjust their masks or try to get away with not wearing one.

Combining masks and social distancing is an attempt to yield the best possible outcome. If everyone does both well, HOORAY!


----------



## Krandor

SarahC97 said:


> I'm very curious how they're going to handle rope drop at DHS with boarding groups for RotR.



My guess is park reservations with arrival times but at opening anybody can join BGs that has a reservation for the day at HS even if not in the park.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Betty Rohrer said:


> But the union has said masks for their members to come back. If they pull their members the park closes no matter what government says and we have seen the letter they sent out


We kinda need to chill on Florida Union power. If they don’t work after getting called back to work, they don’t get paid. And many of the employees are desperate because FL unemployment is crap and they literally aren’t getting paid. Not to get political but their situation is well known so I don’t think I am. Disney knows their level of desperation for a paycheck darn well. And the union would like to still exist after this so telling everyone to walk off the job because everyone isn’t complying with mask wearing? Ehh. It’s not a strong argument because
1) It automatically assumes all union members want masks. Most likely not the case.
2) And that they are so dedicated to masks they are willing to forgo their paychecks. Definitely not the case.

I don’t see a Union Walk Out under any circumstances honestly. And the language Disney put out today tells everyone they will adjust guidelines based on public officials recommendations... I suspect the final union contract said the same thing...


----------



## wombat_5606

xuxa777 said:


> Fair enough but the cdc also says, linking from that page
> 
> In light of this new evidence, CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.
> 
> Conflicting info , no wonder people are confused



What is the link you went to from my page I posted?

On the page I posted, it's called How to Protect Yourself and Others. Sounds perfect for the situation at Disney and anywhere else you would want to go.

Under the heading Everyone Should - it explains the 3 things and it expressly tells you that when you are wearing a mask, please still maintain 6 ft.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> How is it confusing? I am not confused. It’s been pretty clear.
> 
> We know some people will stand or walk too close to others. We know some people will adjust their masks or try to get away with not wearing one.
> 
> Combining masks and social distancing is an attempt to yield the best possible outcome. If everyone does both well, HOORAY!



A theme part is a textbook definition of a place where you cannot maintain social distancing 100% of the time.  You can do it where you can but there are lots of places where you cannot.


----------



## rteetz

Searc said:


> Interesting, because my posts directly relating to the DS announcement were deleted, while the mask debate rages on.


I delete posts, people complain. I don’t delete, people complain.

I think it’s important to have a place to discuss this but it would make my life a lot easier not having to check this thread every 5 minutes.

I have said what I think on the mask topic but that’s not good enough. People will continue to argue about it until the end of eternity at this point. There isn’t a whole lot else I can do about it. I close this thread and the discussion will move to another.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> It depends. Masks in relation to Disney sure. Now discussing the ins and outs of statistics and this link vs. that link, and your source vs. mine are not.
> 
> The mask debate is endless though and I certainly would appreciate if we moved on from it. Disney is requiring them for Disney springs. Disney has every right to do so.



I am guilty of posting a link a time or two or more on these issues.  It is a stupid thing to do because 90% of the time if the person disagrees with you they aren’t going to read the link at all.  Second, I have a hard time believing on these issues that some people bother reading the links they post to support their opinions.  It appears in some cases they just skim the article to find one thing they think supports their opinion. If they actually read through the whole thing, they would see the article isn’t saying exactly what they think it is saying. I have probably done this myself before, too.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I delete posts, people complain. I don’t delete, people complain.
> 
> I think it’s important to have a place to discuss this but it would make my life a lot easier not having to check this thread every 5 minutes.
> 
> I have said what I think on the mask topic but that’s not good enough. People will continue to argue about it until the end of eternity at this point. There isn’t a whole lot else I can do about it. I close this thread and the discussion will move to another.



You have a thankless job but I appreciate what you do even when my posts get deleted (and most of the time it is warranted)

I do not envy your job right now at all.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> My friend who is REALLY high up at Disney/Gatorland/Govenor’s office/Publix Shopping Cart Patrol...


I understand you’re trying to lighten the mood here but things like this only end up making it worse and create more work for me.


----------



## planecrazy63

rteetz said:


> I understand you’re trying to lighten the mood here but things like this only end up making it worse and create more work for me.


I can’t fathom your work right now to keep the forums “safe”. Thank you for doing this for little or no pay (not sure how disboards treats mods)


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> You have a thankless job but I appreciate what you do even when my posts get deleted (and most of the time it is warranted)
> 
> I do not envy your job right now at all.


And I appreciate all the “thanks” and what not many have given me. At the end of the day if we could just listen to what is said by me or any mod or webmaster for that matter, things wouldn’t go on for pages and my job could go back to being thankless.

I much prefer interacting, discussions, and answering questions than having to just post warnings and delete posts. My almost 75,000 posts on this website are not all just doing that.


----------



## rteetz

planecrazy63 said:


> I can’t fathom your work right now to keep the forums “safe”. Thank you for doing this for little or no pay (not sure how disboards treats mods)


Moderators are volunteers.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> And I appreciate all the “thanks” and what not many have given me. At the end of the day if we could just listen to what is said by me or any mod or webmaster for that matter, things wouldn’t go on for pages and my job could go back to being thankless.
> 
> I much prefer interacting, discussions, and answering questions than having to just post warnings and delete posts. My almost 75,000 posts on this website are not all just doing that.



Fair enough and I will do all I can to comply.  Like other things discussed here it it tough to be 100% but will do all I can.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

SarahC97 said:


> I'm very curious how they're going to handle rope drop at DHS with boarding groups for RotR.



My guess is that everything we use to know about rope drop, fast passes, boarding groups etc is going to change for a few months. We should probably prepare ourselves for that. I wouldn’t be shocked if there was none. I don’t foresee enough capacity for them to even need anyone there at rope drop.


----------



## e_yerger

If everyone ignored people that continued the mask debate, then we wouldn’t have to worry about the mask debate continuing. The ignore button is your friend. Made this thread much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## midnight star

Were there any rules regarding bags? Are they requiring clear bags for guests? I heard on Facebook ( I know not a reliable source lol) that they are making guests use clear bags so security doesn't have to go through them. But reading the DS rules it didn't mention anything about that....


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> Nope. The mayor of orange  county is not even meeting with Disney to discuss reopening approval plans until late June. Its july/august. As I've said for over a month now. Unless there is a push by the governor to overrule the county, which DeSantis won't do because of his tenuous position already, they won't even get a plan for opening looked at locally until late June. And then will get state approval. And that is the timeline Disney and uni have been working towards for a while now. Lots of moving parts and agreements on policies, as well as how to handle the opening to abide by guidelines prior to it happening. This is all still in the planning stages and has been for a while.



From your record of guesses looks like my source ( me) is as good  as your source ( you). lol Time will tell.


----------



## Krandor

midnight star said:


> Were there any rules regarding bags? Are they requiring clear bags for guests? I heard on Facebook ( I know not a reliable source lol) that they are making guests use clear bags so security doesn't have to go through them. But reading the DS rules it didn't mention anything about that....



DS is not doing any bag checks at all.


----------



## planecrazy63

Krandor said:


> DS is not doing any bag checks at all.


Since DS never has done bag checks this isn’t surprising. Unlike at Disney Paris where hotels, parks and their equivalent of DS all require bag checks.

I am more interested if they are using the same infrared temp checks they are in SDL. Trying to imagine a system with the throughput they need,


----------



## midnight star

Krandor said:


> DS is not doing any bag checks at all.


Thank you!


----------



## wombat_5606

e_yerger said:


> If everyone ignored people that continued the mask debate, then we wouldn’t have to worry about the mask debate continuing. The ignore button is your friend. Made this thread much more enjoyable for me.



You know that is probably a good idea. I think I'm going to start using it for a lot of other things beside mask posts, too.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> link with this info?


Yes. My cousin is high up at Seaworld as I’ve posted before & they  plan to open discovery cove mid June & the rest of the park by 7/1. I doubt Disney & Uni would be later.


----------



## Krandor

planecrazy63 said:


> Since DS never has done bag checks this isn’t surprising. Unlike at Disney Paris where hotels, parks and their equivalent of DS all require bag checks.
> 
> I am more interested if they are using the same infrared temp checks they are in SDL. Trying to imagine a system with the throughput they need,



Citywalk did the handheld scanner so my guess would be DS will use the same.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200517-yb4ngdydq5egfpkbgy7vyriwba-story.html
Good to see people are following the rules. The ones who needed to be reminded to wear a mask did with out causing a scene


----------



## SarahC97

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> My guess is that everything we use to know about rope drop, fast passes, boarding groups etc is going to change for a few months. We should probably prepare ourselves for that. I wouldn’t be shocked if there was none. I don’t foresee enough capacity for them to even need anyone there at rope drop.


I'm sure you're right. It'd be nice if it wasn't so complicated to get a boarding pass!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> Pretty sure my source ( me) is as good  as your source ( you). Time will tell.


Isn't there a meeting Wednesday? Did I dream that? 

Edit: Here is what I am remembering:



yulilin3 said:


> We might get some info from the theme parks plans on Wednesday.  The VP is coming to Orlando with DeSantis and will have a round table with tourism industry companies to discuss their reopening plans


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> We kinda need to chill on Florida Union power. If they don’t work after getting called back to work, they don’t get paid. And many of the employees are desperate because FL unemployment is crap and they literally aren’t getting paid. Not to get political but their situation is well known so I don’t think I am. Disney knows their level of desperation for a paycheck darn well. And the union would like to still exist after this so telling everyone to walk off the job because everyone isn’t complying with mask wearing? Ehh. It’s not a strong argument because
> 1) It automatically assumes all union members want masks. Most likely not the case.
> 2) And that they are so dedicated to masks they are willing to forgo their paychecks. Definitely not the case.
> 
> I don’t see a Union Walk Out under any circumstances honestly. And the language Disney put out today tells everyone they will adjust guidelines based on public officials recommendations... I suspect the final union contract said the same thing...



In Florida Unions cannot walk out. I’m a member of a union, the Police Benevolent Association.

 At my previous job I was a member of the bargaining unit.

Union strikes or “sick outs” are illegal in Florida.


----------



## wombat_5606

Pyotr said:


> In Florida Unions cannot walk out. I’m a member of a union, the Police Benevolent Association.
> 
> At my previous job I was a member of the bargaining unit.
> 
> Union strikes or “sick outs” are illegal in Florida.



What's the recourse if the union contract is not being followed?


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Isn't there a meeting Wednesday? Did I dream that?
> 
> Edit: Here is what I am remembering:


Yes, the Vice President is coming to meet with the Governor and theme park execs last I heard.  I find this to be a pretty big deal.


----------



## Brianstl

Pyotr said:


> In Florida Unions cannot walk out. I’m a member of a union, the Police Benevolent Association.
> 
> At my previous job I was a member of the bargaining unit.
> 
> Union strikes or “sick outs” are illegal in Florida.


It is only illegal for public sector unions to strike in Florida.


----------



## Krandor

wombat_5606 said:


> What's the recourse if the union contract is not being followed?



It varies from contract to contract but in a case like this a lot might start with union members filing a grievence and there is a specific process for those being handled based on the CBA.


----------



## Pyotr

wombat_5606 said:


> What's the recourse if the union contract is not being followed?



For us, since I’m a government employee, we have to take the grievance to Public Employment Relations Commission (PERC).

I’m not sure what it would be for the private sector. Unions are pretty much banned in Florida as it’s a right to work state.


----------



## Pyotr

Brianstl said:


> It is only illegal for public sector unions to strike in Florida.



Ah, okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> DeSantis has been against movie theaters opening since the start. The first big movie set to release (Tenant) isn’t for 9 weeks. I think they’ll open theaters 2-3 weeks before hand to test things out and get people comfortable



So on the theater side of things which does affect disney just saw this article.  Currently 200 theaters are open.  150  are drive ins and 50 brick and morter.  

So those are the theater numbers we are currently looking at.

https://comicbook.com/movies/news/m...th-200-locations-after-coronavirus-shutdowns/


----------



## pooki1

Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?


----------



## Krandor

pooki1 said:


> Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?



because a final decision hasn't been made on how it will work and they are not ready to announce it?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200517-yb4ngdydq5egfpkbgy7vyriwba-story.html
> Good to see people are following the rules. The ones who needed to be reminded to wear a mask did with out causing a scene


I’d like to get excited that people are chill with the rules but that news outlet...

1) ran an inciting headline “get used to it” (LOL)

2) interviewed a grand total of a couple people

3) interviewed folks who were literally eating

so at the end of the day...


----------



## Vern60

AmberMV said:


> Yes, the Vice President is coming to meet with the Governor and theme park execs last I heard.  I find this to be a pretty big deal.


I agree, this does sound like a pretty big deal. Hard to get a read on it, but I think the president would like things to open as soon as possible. My guess is he's sending the vp to see if they can help things along as much as possible. Disney opening would be a very visible sign and no doubt picked up by all the media. Again, just my guess.


----------



## gottalovepluto

pooki1 said:


> Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?


Concur. Some people think Disney is straight up committing fraud (if you know you will only allow people into one park while up selling them on multi-park tickets for that time period it’s fraud) but I happen to think that’s not true. I’ve never understood the obsession with reserving one park. The only reservation system Disney has in place domestically, Disneyland, allows reservations for one or two parks (FlexPass).


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200517-yb4ngdydq5egfpkbgy7vyriwba-story.html
> Good to see people are following the rules. The ones who needed to be reminded to wear a mask did with out causing a scene



I've seen some bloggers saying they've been seeing a few people taking the mask off and a lot of people lowing it below their noses.


----------



## cakebaker

pooki1 said:


> Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?


Well first of all, there hasn’t been the slightest hint that they’ll only offer 1 park per day. But If they did, they’d sure be processing a lot of refunds if they did. They could just continue to extend or refund pass holders during the opening phase, but if you buy a park hopper and you can’t park hop, you’d be entitled to a refund or extension of your ticket. Can’t sell a product you don’t deliver.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> I've seen some bloggers saying they've been seeing a few people taking the mask off and a lot of people lowing it below their noses.


Yep. And that report even the bloggers were over it after an hour? Masks will be on for entry, encouraged after.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Well first of all, there hasn’t been the slightest hint that they’ll only offer 1 park per day. But If they did, they’d sure be processing a lot of refunds if they did. They could just continue to extend or refund pass holders during the opening phase, but if you buy a park hopper and you can’t park hop, you’d be entitled to a refund or extension of your ticket. Can’t sell a product you don’t deliver.



Totally agree.  If they go to a one park reservation system (which i think they will) they'll have to refund the hopper portion of tickets bought.


----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> I've seen some bloggers saying they've been seeing a few people taking the mask off and a lot of people lowing it below their noses.



But right now those that are going are Manila locals, going to do something , check it out eat at a favorite place , get donuts lol. That crowd is very different than families traveling for a vacation and spending thousands that want to fully enjoy it and may not be as tolerant to keeping masks on. Time will tell.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep. And that report even the bloggers were over it after an hour? Masks will be on for entry, encouraged after.



That is not what the listed DS rules say.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d like to get excited that people are chill with the rules but that news outlet...
> 
> 1) ran an inciting headline “get used to it” (LOL)
> 
> 2) interviewed a grand total of a couple people
> 
> 3) interviewed folks who were literally eating
> 
> so at the end of the day...


AND
4) The article can't even spell the Governor's name correctly....Ro*B* DeSantis? Really?  Nobody at the newsroom caught that??


----------



## pooki1

Krandor said:


> Totally agree.  If they go to a one park reservation system (which i think they will) they'll have to refund the hopper portion of tickets bought.


That would be so difficult on so many levels UCT and all those types of companies would be affected, also it makes way more sense to me to spread people out among the parks. If they were going that route surely  they would have to announced it by now.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> So on the theater side of things which does affect disney just saw this article.  Currently 200 theaters are open.  150  are drive ins and 50 brick and morter.
> 
> So those are the theater numbers we are currently looking at.
> 
> https://comicbook.com/movies/news/m...th-200-locations-after-coronavirus-shutdowns/



I don’t believe any brick and mortar theaters have opened yet. They’re allowed to, but I haven’t heard any of them physically opening. If they have, that’s great. I think movie theaters will be a domino affect where once a few open, if procedures are done well, more will follow as their state allows. I think most will be open and ready in time for July 17th.

The theater going experience is irreplaceable. It would be like replacing going to Disney World with putting on a VR headset at home to “experience” WDW. Or listening to your favorite band play a show on speakers at your house rather than at a Concert venue. It’s just not the same.

Side note, I’m really hoping that the drive in movie theater industry makes a real comeback after this. I’m not sure why it didn’t adapt with the times and continue. There used to be drive in’s in almost every town, now you have to go 50+ miles in many places to find one.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d like to get excited that people are chill with the rules but that news outlet...
> 
> 1) ran an inciting headline “get used to it” (LOL)
> 
> 2) interviewed a grand total of a couple people
> 
> 3) interviewed folks who were literally eating
> 
> so at the end of the day...



Weird that the Orlando sentinel would write a piece like this. Florida needs the travel industry. Opening CW and DS are a start to get back to that. Just like sports writers are out of work because there’s no sports to cover, without theme park industry, Im sure a lot of people would lose their jobs in Orlando, probably even some that write for the Orlando Sentinel


----------



## midaroco

Krandor said:


> Totally agree.  If they go to a one park reservation system (which i think they will) they'll have to refund the hopper portion of tickets bought.


They won’t do this. They’ll simply do phased closures as they do when they reach capacity during busy days. As when you purchase the tickets they don’t guarantee access to the parks, this makes the most sense for Disney - financially.


----------



## Mit88

pooki1 said:


> That would be so difficult on so many levels UCT and all those types of companies would be affected, also it makes way more sense to me to spread people out among the parks. If they were going that route surely  they would have to announced it by now.



They would be spreading people amongst the parks if they use a reservation system. Whatever number they have for a capacity limit will more than likely be hit at each park. The purpose of spreading guests among the 4 parks would be to control the capacity. If they have a set capacity and it’s hit, they won’t allow more people in. If Magic Kingdom books up, then people will go for DHS, or Epcot, or Animal Kingdom.

It would also allow for less stress for the CMs having to worry about continuous waves of new people going in and out.

They also wouldn’t have announced it yet. Shanghai didn’t announce they were doing reservations until 6 days before the parks opened. No one knew they were doing it until Chapek announced it or else it would have been brought up on this site or others. Figure, *at best *they’re 29 days away from opening. That’s a very long time. Face coverings became mandatory in NY 29 days ago, and that feels like a lifetime ago now. They probably won’t announce anything until they’re positive they can hit the goal date that they announce. They want to avoid at all costs to have to push back a date that they already revealed to the public. You don’t do that by announcing a month out, not in this climate


----------



## StevieB81

Pyotr said:


> For us, since I’m a government employee, we have to take the grievance to Public Employment Relations Commission (PERC).
> 
> I’m not sure what it would be for the private sector. Unions are pretty much banned in Florida as it’s a right to work state.


right to work just means that employment can't be tied to union membership. It weakens the union but doesn't ban it


----------



## Krandor

pooki1 said:


> That would be so difficult on so many levels UCT and all those types of companies would be affected, also it makes way more sense to me to spread people out among the parks. If they were going that route surely  they would have to announced it by now.



Not allowing hopping makes it easier to spread people around because you know what park they will be at. Cap reservations per park and not allowing hopping lets them know exactly how many people could be in a given park on a given day. 

Will they do it? we'll see but I think it's likely.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I don’t believe any brick and mortar theaters have opened yet. They’re allowed to, but I haven’t heard any of them physically opening. If they have, that’s great. I think movie theaters will be a domino affect where once a few open, if procedures are done well, more will follow as their state allows. I think most will be open and ready in time for July 17th.



None of the big chains have opened but it appears there are some independent theaters that have.  Variety is a pretty reputable source for things like this.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> None of the big chains have opened but it appears there are some independent theaters that have.  Variety is a pretty reputable source for things like this.



AMC and Regal are probably looking for ways to exploit the customer for more money in order to make up for the money they’ve lost, and will continue to lose without having a summer full of movies for people to go to.

But in all seriousness, they probably don’t want to pay movie studios to use their films for 2 months. Especially older films that wouldn’t get the amount of crowds drawn in, to go along with reduced capacity in itself. The idea of seeing the first Avengers in theaters is cool, but am I going to pay 10-15+ dollars to go see it? Probably not. The whole reason they’d put older movies back in theaters is to get people used to seeing movies in the theater again, and to tweak any safety measures that they can before Tenant and Mulan come out.

Personally, I think if there’s new movies playing in the theater, there will be people that don’t feel 100% comfortable with going to a movie theater that will wind up going. There’s a lot of FOMO in the entertainment business. Shows and movies are all about word of mouth. That’s how a show like Tiger King blows up. People that see movies are very invested in not being spoiled. If Tenant, or WW84 come out, you don’t want to be spoiled of what happens. And in this day and age it’s very difficult to avoid spoilers.


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> I've seen some bloggers saying they've been seeing a few people taking the mask off and a lot of people lowing it below their noses.


This is happening everywhere I go. I think ppl want to be pro-mask on message board etc & maybe really are well-intentioned, but IRL when it comes to actually putting that into practice, it’s harder than it seems.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> AMC and Regal are probably looking for ways to exploit the customer for more money in order to make up for the money they’ve lost, and will continue to lose without having a summer full of movies for people to go to.
> 
> But in all seriousness, they probably don’t want to pay movie studios to use their films for 2 months. Especially older films that wouldn’t get the amount of crowds drawn in, to go along with reduced capacity in itself. The idea of seeing the first Avengers in theaters is cool, but am I going to pay 10-15+ dollars to go see it? Probably not. The whole reason they’d put older movies back in theaters is to get people used to seeing movies in the theater again, and to tweak any safety measures that they can before Tenant and Mulan come out.
> 
> Personally, I think if there’s new movies playing in the theater, there will be people that don’t feel 100% comfortable with going to a movie theater that will wind up going. There’s a lot of FOMO in the entertainment business. Shows and movies are all about word of mouth. That’s how a show like Tiger King blows up. People that see movies are very invested in not being spoiled. If Tenant, or WW84 come out, you don’t want to be spoiled of what happens. And in this day and age it’s very difficult to avoid spoilers.



You are right on the major chains but there are a lot of theaters that focus only on indie movies or even 2nd and 3rd run movies.  They don't get the huge crowds but enough to get by since they don't have huge fees to rent those movies.   Those are likely the 50 brick and morter ones currently runnings - ones that just don't play the big blockbusters.  In fact in the past few years any theaer that wanted to run new movies had to convert to digital from film projectors so I would also bet those 50 currently running are ones that didn't do that and are still running what movies that can off film.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> This is happening everywhere I go. I think ppl want to be pro-mask on message board etc & maybe really are well-intentioned, but IRL when it comes to actually putting that into practice, it’s harder than it seems.



It is hard. I went to the grocery store today and couldn't wait to get to the car and get the mask off. Of course I was also using the chinese version of the N-95 (KN-95) so it was a much heavier mask.

Though I did just order a new face covering perfect for disney if they are needed when I go in Sep (I would likely not be using the sunglasses)


----------



## RamblingMad

LSUmiss said:


> This is happening everywhere I go. I think ppl want to be pro-mask on message board etc & maybe really are well-intentioned, but IRL when it comes to actually putting that into practice, it’s harder than it seems.



It's really not.  It feels weird until you get used to it.   

I saw too many people today not wearing masks.  We're pretty much open, and COVID-19 is going to spread again and shut us back down again.  This puts us into a W shape recovery, which is really bad.

I want to return to Disney, but the people that refuse to wear masks make this less likely.


----------



## DebbieB

midaroco said:


> They won’t do this. They’ll simply do phased closures as they do when they reach capacity during busy days. As when you purchase the tickets they don’t guarantee access to the parks, this makes the most sense for Disney - financially.



This was discussed on the 5/5 earnings call, at least for Shanghai.  They don’t want more people showing up than they have capacity for.  What will they do if they are admitting 25,000 and 50,000 show up? They need to have social distance at the gate.  I’m not saying forever, just when they are working low capacity.


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> It's really not.  It feels weird until you get used to it.
> 
> I saw too many people today not wearing masks.  We're pretty much open, and COVID-19 is going to spread again and shut us back down again.  This puts us into a W shape recovery, which is really bad.
> 
> I want to return to Disney, but the people that refuse to wear masks make this less likely.



Wearing it for 30 minutes while in a climate-controlled store or a bus ride is very different than wearing it for 6-10 hours straight outside in summer heat and humidity. I can tell you that right now, no one has done this. No one has gone through a theme park all day wearing a mask in July heat to tell us how tolerable it is. Right now in Florida it's about 85 degrees. And already people in City Walk say its nearly unbearable wearing it for more than a few hours. In two months, that temperature is going to rise at least 10 degrees and the humidity is going to amp up as well. Suffice to say....few people are going to tolerate 8 hours outside in a mask in those condition. Disney is going to try it. They are going to see if it works. I think most people will have good intentions and give it a shot. But ultimately, reality is going to set in. If someone is struggling with the heat, not getting enough oxygen, or their mask is full of sweat...it's coming off. What happens at that point....no one knows yet.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> Wearing it for 30 minutes while in a climate-controlled store or a bus ride is very different than wearing it for 6-10 hours straight outside in summer heat and humidity. I can tell you that right now, no one has done this. No one has gone through a theme park all day wearing a mask in July heat to tell us how tolerable it is. Right now in Florida it's about 85 degrees. And already people in City Walk say its nearly unbearable wearing it for more than a few hours. In two months, that temperature is going to rise at least 10 degrees and the humidity is going to amp up as well. Suffice to say....few people are going to tolerate 8 hours outside in a mask in those condition. Disney is going to try it. They are going to see if it works. I think most people will have good intentions and give it a shot. But ultimately, reality is going to set in. If someone is struggling with the heat, not getting enough oxygen, or their mask is full of sweat...it's coming off. What happens at that point....no one knows yet.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Well I walked around the neighborhood with my kid in the sun for like 45 mins and we were fine! Also my 5 year old personally assured me they will be fine at WDW and will wear their mask!
-good intentioned folk


-realists


----------



## mshanson3121

pooki1 said:


> Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?



Why would Disney have been offering full packages for June 1st if they weren't going to be open?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Are we expecting the next round of CM schedules this morning? I know they were late last week


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> Are we expecting the next round of CM schedules this morning? I know they were late last week


Today is when they’d normally be out.


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Wearing it for 30 minutes while in a climate-controlled store or a bus ride is very different than wearing it for 6-10 hours straight outside in summer heat and humidity. I can tell you that right now, no one has done this. No one has gone through a theme park all day wearing a mask in July heat to tell us how tolerable it is. Right now in Florida it's about 85 degrees. And already people in City Walk say its nearly unbearable wearing it for more than a few hours. In two months, that temperature is going to rise at least 10 degrees and the humidity is going to amp up as well. Suffice to say....few people are going to tolerate 8 hours outside in a mask in those condition. Disney is going to try it. They are going to see if it works. I think most people will have good intentions and give it a shot. But ultimately, reality is going to set in. If someone is struggling with the heat, not getting enough oxygen, or their mask is full of sweat...it's coming off. What happens at that point....no one knows yet.
> 
> We'll see what happens.



The high today is supposed to be 95 before humidity. So that's pretty average for summer.

But I have to say I have NEVER been outside in the "Florida heat" for 10 hours straight while visiting Disney. What I have been is in the heat for a bit walking between attractions, standing in line or waiting for/watching the parade or fireworks (which likely won't be happening anymore). I've never spent longer than an hour ish outside all at once. The rest of the time I've been in air conditioned queues, on air conditioned rides, in air conditioned bathrooms, restaurants, stores etc... No one visiting Disney this year is going to be outside in the heat for even 2-3 hours on end, let alone 10.


----------



## dismom58

gottalovepluto said:


> We kinda need to chill on Florida Union power. If they don’t work after getting called back to work, they don’t get paid. And many of the employees are desperate because FL unemployment is crap and they literally aren’t getting paid. Not to get political but their situation is well known so I don’t think I am. Disney knows their level of desperation for a paycheck darn well. And the union would like to still exist after this so telling everyone to walk off the job because everyone isn’t complying with mask wearing? Ehh. It’s not a strong argument because
> 1) It automatically assumes all union members want masks. Most likely not the case.
> 2) And that they are so dedicated to masks they are willing to forgo their paychecks. Definitely not the case.
> 
> I don’t see a Union Walk Out under any circumstances honestly. And the language Disney put out today tells everyone they will adjust guidelines based on public officials recommendations... I suspect the final union contract said the same thing...


Remember Florida is a right to work state unions don’t have the power they do up north


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning
No schedule has been released yet for the parks.  Waiting on some friends from DS to answer messages back
On another note,  there's a new page on the hub instructing cm on what to do before heading to work (can't share the actual page)
Check your temp
If you've been in constant with anyone with covid call your lead. stay home
If you have any symptoms stay home
Remember to bring your mask to work,  keep social distancing when possible,  wash your hands and don't touch your face

On a separate note I think @rteetz  is doing an exceptional job with these threads,  he is much more lenient than I am, the mask debate is absolutely going nowhere and yet around and around it goes.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

pooki1 said:


> Why would Disney be offering park hopper tickets for July 1st if they were going to have guests reserve one park per day?



For the same reason they have been taking resort reservations and then cancelling them week by week... a situation that is still evolving with a whole lot of moving parts to be considered.


----------



## koszmok

mshanson3121 said:


> The high today is supposed to be 95 before humidity. So that's pretty average for summer.
> 
> But I have to say I have NEVER been outside in the "Florida heat" for 10 hours straight while visiting Disney. What I have been is in the heat for a bit walking between attractions, standing in line or waiting for/watching the parade or fireworks (which likely won't be happening anymore). I've never spent longer than an hour ish outside all at once. The rest of the time I've been in air conditioned queues, on air conditioned rides, in air conditioned bathrooms, restaurants, stores etc... No one visiting Disney this year is going to be outside in the heat for even 2-3 hours on end, let alone 10.



I was plenty of times outside in AKL for 4-5 hours straight. But it`s true... it`s possible that I was the only one who did this.  Oh wait !  My husband was with me so I think we were the only 2 people who did this....

Never
No one


----------



## Jroceagles

koszmok said:


> I was plenty of times outside in AKL for 4-5 hours straight. But it`s true... it`s possible that I was the only one who did this.  Oh wait !  My husband was with me so I think we were the only 2 people who did this....
> 
> Never
> No one


Ever been to Epcot during food and wine?   Easy 8 hours or so outside!  Easy.


----------



## cakebaker

[


Jroceagles said:


> Ever been to Epcot during food and wine?   Easy 8 hours or so outside!  Easy.


Even during a F&W, we are not constantly outside. But, for those who do stay out in the heat all day, they may have to change how they tour the parks if the rules make it uncomfortable for them. Just the way it is.


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> [
> 
> Even during a F&W, we are not constantly outside. But, for those who do stay out in the heat all day, they may have to change how they tour the parks if the rules make it uncomfortable for them. Just the way it is.


Agreed.  We spend a majority of our time outside.  Especially at Epcot....but yes we will have to change it up this summer.   We all have to adapt.


----------



## yulilin3

I call the air vent at the art store reserved for me when I'm at MK, between the hours of 11am to 4pm, dibs


----------



## wombat_5606

jerry557 said:


> Wearing it for 30 minutes while in a climate-controlled store or a bus ride is very different than wearing it for 6-10 hours straight outside in summer heat and humidity. I can tell you that right now, no one has done this. No one has gone through a theme park all day wearing a mask in July heat to tell us how tolerable it is. Right now in Florida it's about 85 degrees. And already people in City Walk say its nearly unbearable wearing it for more than a few hours. In two months, that temperature is going to rise at least 10 degrees and the humidity is going to amp up as well. Suffice to say....few people are going to tolerate 8 hours outside in a mask in those condition. Disney is going to try it. They are going to see if it works. I think most people will have good intentions and give it a shot. But ultimately, reality is going to set in. If someone is struggling with the heat, not getting enough oxygen, or their mask is full of sweat...it's coming off. What happens at that point....no one knows yet.
> 
> We'll see what happens.



What does it say about you when the CM's are working in the summer heat and humidity and wearing a mask and you complain about walking around in one?

My daughter is back at work in Florida and is doing work in the weather. She's fine! Perhaps people should start looking for a summer weight mask.


----------



## koszmok

wombat_5606 said:


> What does it say about you when the CM's are working in the summer heat and humidity and wearing a mask and you complain about walking around in one?
> 
> My daughter is back at work in Florida and is doing work in the weather. She's fine! Perhaps people should start looking for a summer weight mask.



*I* won`t *get paid* to go to WDW.

*I`ll pay* a lot to get to WDW.


----------



## whiporee

Mit88 said:


> Weird that the Orlando sentinel would write a piece like this. Florida needs the travel industry. Opening CW and DS are a start to get back to that. Just like sports writers are out of work because there’s no sports to cover, without theme park industry, Im sure a lot of people would lose their jobs in Orlando, probably even some that write for the Orlando Sentinel



Because of corporate restructuring, consolidation and downsizing, very few reporters work for the Sentinel anymore.  Unless the paper is willing to fold or abandon the city altogether, there aren’t very many reporting jobs to lose there anymore.


----------



## yulilin3

A friend of mine just reached out, she is a FT at Co-Op she has been called back to go the 24th with the opening on the 27th
She tells me, at least the DS CM, will not see a regular HUB schedule for now, instead they will all be required to report to work at a set time (in my friends case the 24th) . And then schedules will be setup for the first week without regard to preferences, just based on need. Then the next week it will be by seniority/preference. They are reaching out to call back cast by phone or email. With 5 days notice. If they can't get in touch with the cast that way then by certified letter with a recall date 10 days from mailing the letter. 
Again this is just for DS as to Theme Parks and resorts CM have not been called or contacted by the union at all


----------



## juice0358

koszmok said:


> *I* won`t *get paid* to go to WDW.
> 
> *I`ll pay* a lot to get to WDW.


You sound like a fun person to be around. Poor CMs


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gottalovepluto said:


> We kinda need to chill on Florida Union power. If they don’t work after getting called back to work, they don’t get paid. And many of the employees are desperate because FL unemployment is crap and they literally aren’t getting paid. Not to get political but their situation is well known so I don’t think I am. Disney knows their level of desperation for a paycheck darn well. And the union would like to still exist after this so telling everyone to walk off the job because everyone isn’t complying with mask wearing? Ehh. It’s not a strong argument because
> 1) It automatically assumes all union members want masks. Most likely not the case.
> 2) And that they are so dedicated to masks they are willing to forgo their paychecks. Definitely not the case.
> 
> I don’t see a Union Walk Out under any circumstances honestly. And the language Disney put out today tells everyone they will adjust guidelines based on public officials recommendations... I suspect the final union contract said the same thing...


my be true but would not look good for union to be able to point out that Disney didn't follow thru and an outbreak happens or even one CM gets virus


----------



## Jetku

koszmok said:


> You don`t know my circumstances. Or others`. "The don`t want to wear mask don`t pay to go" were explained by me twice already. Of course you shouldn`t know this I know that... I won`t repeat it again, it gets boring.
> 
> But it`s annoying that people are generalise (is it a word? )  here. Not everyone is able to do everything.
> 
> I don`t think the "daughter" is a CM working in WDW right know. And that`s what I was referring to.
> Actually I`m pretty sure she is not a CM working in WDW right now.
> 
> I for one I`m not sure that every CM wants to wear mask either. Probably they will If otherwise they won`t be able to work.
> 
> It doesn`t matter If someone is pro or against mask. The thing is IF mask will be required that will be something new.  I personally don`t think it will have the hoped effect. I probably would rather take the risk to go without mask and get infected.
> 
> In my opinion:
> -forcing people to wear a mask in order to get to WDW is not a good idea
> -the normal until now was not wearing a mask
> -if the normal will be changed in order to get people the false sense of security that they are protected against COVID if everyone wears a mask that`s not a good idea
> -if it`s not just to give false sense of security I`d like to see proof of that
> -if there`s no proof I will think it`s just to give false sense of seciruty
> -if I have to wear mask to give others false sense of security I won`t be happy about it
> Because in this case I`m forced to do something I don`t want (and which is different than the old normal)
> in order to give others the false sense of security.
> 
> What does say about me as a person that I refuse when people "generalise" everything.
> I never offended anyone. I always purely state what I think. I never said negative or positive things about anyone.
> 
> I always try to be logical. I feel offended.
> 
> Also I can see the M debate just can`t go away. But I`m wondering for a while now how many percentage of the people have booked holiday in the foreseeable future who are constantly posting here in M related posts?
> 
> I can understand this affect them ( I`m one of them ) in "kinda now" but others just arguing for the sake of argument?
> 
> I did post a couple of times in the subject but I don`t remember bringing it up once.



I’m so glad Disney is private property, and I hope they have appropriate staffing and/or authorities readily on premises to enforce their rules and assist when guests refuse to leave for non-compliance or escalate against cast members.


----------



## charmed59

I am younger and am in better shape than most of my senior neighbors.  I’ve been following all protocols and it is very unlikely I’ve been infected with COVID19.  However, to show respect for those senior neighbors, as well as those wonderful folks that are willing to work through all this, I wear my mask when I go into grocery stores or pick up food from restaurants.   

Even though we are within an hours drive, when Disney opens we are going to try and get a few days reservation at one of the resorts and go on down.  I will wear my mask because I am thrilled CMs are willing to work in this weird time, and don’t want them to worry about me infecting them.

The reason guests wearing masks was in the union contract is no one working at Disney gets paid enough to put themselves out there to get infected by guests.  Except maybe the Bobs.  But I don’t see them handing out Churros.


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> This is happening everywhere I go. I think ppl want to be pro-mask on message board etc & maybe really are well-intentioned, but IRL when it comes to actually putting that into practice, it’s harder than it seems.



Exactly right, look at the tourist town of Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge in Tennessee just last night, very crowded and almost no one wearing masks except the vlogger also 6 feet separation is not even being observed in any real way. Skip ahead to the one minute mark. note this is before the capacity restrictions are lifted next week. The crowded indoor arcade at 2:39 is interesting,  no masks being worn






Once the parks open and time goes by the masks will be an afterthought


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

koszmok said:


> I probably would rather take the risk to go without mask and get infected.



But _you_ not wearing a mask is not _you_ taking the risk to get infected.... it's you deciding to take the risk to get others infected if you happen to be asymptomatic.

But I digress, this is not the mask debate thread.  This is a thread on cruise and theme park operational updates.

Looking forward to seeing the vlogs on Disney Springs reopening this week.  We plan on staying at SSR in early July and will spend a lot of time at DS for dining and shopping and whatever entertainment is available.  I watched some vlogs on Citywalk and I was pleased to see most people abiding by the rules and it made my heart happy to see the drummers and piano player entertainment added later in the week.

I know that it gives my family and I a lot of reassurance to see Disney abiding by CDC guidelines to create a safe environment for those that want to go.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine just reached out, she is a FT at Co-Op she has been called back to go the 24th with the opening on the 27th
> She tells me, at least the DS CM, will not see a regular HUB schedule for now, instead they will all be required to report to work at a set time (in my friends case the 24th) . And then schedules will be setup for the first week without regard to preferences, just based on need. Then the next week it will be by seniority/preference. They are reaching out to call back cast by phone or email. With 5 days notice. If they can't get in touch with the cast that way then by certified letter with a recall date 10 days from mailing the letter.
> Again this is just for DS as to Theme Parks and resorts CM have not been called or contacted by the union at all


Very interesting, but seems like a more personal approach in getting called back to work. I’m glad people are getting called back again.


----------



## 5onadime

xuxa777 said:


> Exactly right, look at the tourist town of Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge in Tennessee just last night, very crowded and almost no one wearing masks except the vlogger also 6 feet separation is not even being observed in any real way. Skip ahead to the one minute mark. note this is before the capacity restrictions are lifted next week. The crowded indoor arcade at 2:39 is interesting,  no masks being worn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the parks open and time goes by the masks will be an afterthought


I don’t believe masks have been required in Pigeon Forge.  They were suggested not required.


----------



## e_yerger

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> But _you_ not wearing a mask is not _you_ taking the risk to get infected.... it's you deciding to take the risk to get others infected if you happen to be asymptomatic.
> 
> But I digress, this is not the mask debate thread.  This is a thread on cruise and theme park operational updates.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the vlogs on Disney Springs reopening this week.  We plan on staying at SSR in early July and will spend a lot of time at DS for dining and shopping and whatever entertainment is available.  I watched some vlogs on Citywalk and I was pleased to see most people abiding by the rules and it made my heart happy to see the drummers and piano player entertainment added later in the week.
> 
> I know that it gives my family and I a lot of reassurance to see Disney abiding by CDC guidelines to create a safe environment for those that want to go.


Well said! I look forward to the vlogs too. It was nice to hear Pete saying it’s not forcing anyone on the team to do opening coverage of that. I look forward to their opinions in the future


----------



## xuxa777

e_yerger said:


> Very interesting, but seems like a more personal approach in getting called back to work. I’m glad people are getting called back again.


 Probably because the hub is/wasbeing watched like a hawk as a guide to when things are opening


----------



## e_yerger

I saw this on twitter this morning


----------



## DavidHobart

wombat_5606 said:


> You are correct. My Daughter isn't working at Disney. She is working at another attraction that is trying to open in Florida that is outdoor and I think her job is a lot more physical than most of the positions CMs do at Disney. Some of her co-workers have already been working in the weather for 8 weeks now.
> 
> I suggest you read some of the posts that talk about the benefits of wearing masks, especially for the guests. You are protecting the CMs. The mods don't want me linking to science because they say people aren't going to read them anyway.
> 
> You are offended. Well, guess what???? I'm offended every time I read some rant on here about how hard it is for you to walk around wearing a mask while the CM's have to do it, whether they like it or not. They are doing it for you. Why can't you show them the same respect?
> 
> If you have some special need that prevents you from wearing masks, you will have to forgo going to the park right now. Sorry.
> 
> I had to miss out on a 1 week cruise in the Caribbean, a month-long stay in a beach condo on the Gulf and another 14 night TransAtlantic cruise after 14 days in Europe this year. I'm not on some message board complaining to someone about how unfair that is or how it's impossible for me to live without my plans.


well said


----------



## wombat_5606

DavidHobart said:


> well said



Thank you. This pandemic may make me lose my mind.


----------



## hertamaniac

e_yerger said:


> I saw this on twitter this morning
> View attachment 495148



I think this will be the post of the day.


----------



## BG2457VT

RamblingMad said:


> It's really not.  It feels weird until you get used to it.
> 
> I saw too many people today not wearing masks.  We're pretty much open, and COVID-19 is going to spread again and shut us back down again.  This puts us into a W shape recovery, which is really bad.
> 
> I want to return to Disney, but the people that refuse to wear masks make this less likely.



Relax.  The only surefire ways to stop the spread are staying away from others 6 ft or more and washing your hands before you touch your face.  The mask is allegedly helpful, 17 peer-reviewed studies have been done proving they do nothing to stop the spread of flu and no studies have been done on covid so nobody really knows.  On topic, DIsney is speaking of masks not because employees want them, or guests want them, but because lawyers want them.


----------



## shoreward

Will these DS terms and conditions apply to Disney resorts and parks, once reopened?   Will the newly-added waiver of liability for COVID-19 affect attendance, scaring some potential business away?  I believe so, to a minor extent.



> Since many of these measures will be new, and may evolve, we want to be sure Guests, Cast Members and Operating Participant employees are aware of all these changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Warning
> 
> We have taken enhanced health and safety measures—for you, our other Guests, and Cast Members. You must follow all posted instructions while visiting Disney Springs.
> 
> An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present. COVID-19 is an extremely contagious disease that can lead to severe illness and death. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, senior citizens and guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable.
> 
> By visiting Disney Springs you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19.




https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/


----------



## planecrazy63

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine just reached out, she is a FT at Co-Op she has been called back to go the 24th with the opening on the 27th
> She tells me, at least the DS CM, will not see a regular HUB schedule for now, instead they will all be required to report to work at a set time (in my friends case the 24th) . And then schedules will be setup for the first week without regard to preferences, just based on need. Then the next week it will be by seniority/preference. They are reaching out to call back cast by phone or email. With 5 days notice. If they can't get in touch with the cast that way then by certified letter with a recall date 10 days from mailing the letter.
> Again this is just for DS as to Theme Parks and resorts CM have not been called or contacted by the union at all


And there want my excuse to care about this thread today - with the great mask debate being 3/4 of the thread it may not be worth paging through it just to find the little nugget.

Here is hoping at least a bunch more CMs get called back, for their sake as much as ours.


----------



## hertamaniac

planecrazy63 said:


> And there want my excuse to care about this thread today - with the great mask debate being 3/4 of the thread it may not be worth paging through it just to find the little nugget.
> 
> Here is hoping at least a bunch more CMs get called back, for their sack as much as ours.



Uh....there's a typo I think.


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Exactly right, look at the tourist town of Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge in Tennessee just last night, very crowded and almost no one wearing masks except the vlogger also 6 feet separation is not even being observed in any real way. Skip ahead to the one minute mark. note this is before the capacity restrictions are lifted next week. The crowded indoor arcade at 2:39 is interesting,  no masks being worn



Because they're not required...


----------



## skeeter31

planecrazy63 said:


> And there want my excuse to care about this thread today - with the great mask debate being 3/4 of the thread it may not be worth paging through it just to find the little nugget.
> 
> Here is hoping at least a bunch more CMs get called back, for their sack as much as ours.


Co-op and World of Disney are the 2 Disney operate stores opening on the 27th. All the other stores operated by Disney are remaining closed at this time.


----------



## BG2457VT

Jetku said:


> I’m so glad Disney is private property, and I hope they have appropriate staffing and/or authorities readily on premises to enforce their rules and assist when guests refuse to leave for non-compliance or escalate against cast members.



What is with the mask brigade being obsessed with people being kicked out?  Literally no business does this.  I suspect the maskers often attempt to cover up anger issues along with their faces.  We should be more concerned with the delicate balance WDW has to strike to survive all this.  There will be a lot of drag on demand for the immediate future due to work schedules, economic situations, virus fears, etc.  It won't all be flippantly ignored based on the notion that "disney needs reduced crowds".  Disney needs full crowds and will lose money until it gets back to substantial crowds.  They sure as heck aren't going to make the news throwing guests out of the parks. 

Again, back to work agreements with unions can be changed, and Disney will not enforce rules that aren't enforced elsewhere.  Enough with the mask debate and hatred for other Disney guests.  There has been no indications the parks are opening soon and all these "rules" may be very different when they do.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Stopped in to see if we’re still mask rambling..
I see we are.  So I’ll just leave this here.. lol 



Have an awesome Sunday!  We’re off for a great adventure outdoors!  Be kind to each other.


----------



## wdwlver

Most of us who think masks are not effective or needed outside are canceling trips or not going while they’re required. To all those who are planning on going and wearing them in the heat and humidity of summer, enjoy yourselves! Have a blast, the rest of us will be there when they’re no longer required.


----------



## wombat_5606

lilypgirl said:


> When did I say I was going to freak out about wearing one? I actually in fact wear it when required like in Costco or Target but don’t where I am not like at Kroger and many other places. I don’t think they are necessary but I will play the game!
> Also you do realize contracts are often re negotiated in terms of safety issues like this when they realize   something  may not be working or is ineffective?



I didn't. I just turned your statement, into mine.

Sure, but in the midst of a global health crisis, I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## armerida

Krandor said:


> It is hard. I went to the grocery store today and couldn't wait to get to the car and get the mask off. Of course I was also using the chinese version of the N-95 (KN-95) so it was a much heavier mask.
> 
> Though I did just order a new face covering perfect for disney if they are needed when I go in Sep (I would likely not be using the sunglasses)
> 
> View attachment 495128


Omg where did you find this?!


----------



## Mit88

Kings Island was testing their new roller coaster, Orion yesterday. Doesn’t mean much in terms of an opening date for them or other cedar fairs parks, but it does seem to suggest they’re planning to reopen this summer.


----------



## Kadorto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Stopped in to see if we’re still mask rambling..
> I see we are.  So I’ll just leave this here.. lol
> 
> View attachment 495150
> 
> Have an awesome Sunday!  We’re off for a great adventure outdoors!  Be kind to each other.



People will be showing up in masks like this, or ones that glow in the dark, there will be character masks,  ugly masks, fancy masks, and of course, political masks.    I suspect the mask requirement will be short lived, especially with the CV-19 statistic numbers trending downward.


----------



## merry_nbright

Any word on the cast schedules?


----------



## AmberMV

merry_nbright said:


> Any word on the cast schedules?


Yullin said nothing yet


----------



## cakebaker

merry_nbright said:


> Any word on the cast schedules?


It got buried quickly, but no schedule has been released yet.


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> I call the air vent at the art store reserved for me when I'm at MK, between the hours of 11am to 4pm, dibs


That is the absolute BEST SPOT hands down.


----------



## Music City Mama

LSUmiss said:


> Yes. My cousin is high up at Seaworld as I’ve posted before & they  plan to open discovery cove mid June & the rest of the park by 7/1. I doubt Disney & Uni would be later.



Did your cousin by chance give any indication of when they might make that info public? That will hopefully give us a good idea of when WDW might make their info public -- would really help with planning for my upcoming late June/early July trip to know sooner rather than later. For me, it's the not knowing that makes it so stressful.


----------



## goofystitch

Never mind.


----------



## wareagle57

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Stopped in to see if we’re still mask rambling..
> I see we are.  So I’ll just leave this here.. lol
> 
> View attachment 495150
> 
> Have an awesome Sunday!  We’re off for a great adventure outdoors!  Be kind to each other.



Do you have a link for these?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Comparing Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge to Disney is like comparing a Ford to a Maserati..I expect better performance from WDW.


----------



## birostick

wareagle57 said:


> Do you have a link for these?



https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Luminous-Christmas-Festival-Masquerade/dp/B07KXPB5QR
Looks to be it


----------



## LSUmiss

Music City Mama said:


> Did your cousin by chance give any indication of when they might make that info public? That will hopefully give us a good idea of when WDW might make their info public -- would really help with planning for my upcoming late June/early July trip to know sooner rather than later. For me, it's the not knowing that makes it so stressful.


After Friday she said the plan is in the works to submit to the mayor.


----------



## Brianstl

I wear a mask when I am out. I see myself wearing a mask on my next WDW trip at the end of September required or not.  That said some of the people freaking out about people not wearing masks should probably just stay home.  You are most likely going to have a miserable time as you are stressed anytime you see someone with no mask or improperly wearing their mask.  That is no way to vacation.  Same is true about the people that are completely anti mask.  You are likely to have a miserable time too. Both groups combined will probably make the people who understand we live in an imperfect world miserable.


----------



## gottalovepluto

shoreward said:


> Will these DS terms and conditions apply to Disney resorts and parks, once reopened?   Will the newly-added waiver of liability for COVID-19 affect attendance, scaring some potential business away?  I believe so, to a minor extent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/


If COVID-19 is still out there, absolutely.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

wareagle57 said:


> Do you have a link for these?



Good old amazon... 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...00-20&linkId=77c4d3f6add43a69ed87387ab2345811


----------



## Leigh L

Krandor said:


> Not allowing hopping makes it easier to spread people around because you know what park they will be at. Cap reservations per park and not allowing hopping lets them know exactly how many people could be in a given park on a given day.
> 
> Will they do it? we'll see but I think it's likely.


I've been wondering about this as it would be easier to plan and track capacity.  Would they really be able/want to refund everyone who bought hoppers though (or some other compensation?) 
Maybe they might build something into the app that pops up noting capacity is reached for a certain park or getting close to it, don't they do that around the holidays? (For some reason I thought I got a notifier once?) This way people can shift to a different park rather than arrive and find out they can't go in.

Hopefully, this week Disney will release more news on its plans.


----------



## e_yerger

This may be a useful link for Dis-ers who don't want to sort through all of these pages when they are actual updates:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/reopening-information-updates.htm


----------



## wareagle57

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Good old amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...00-20&linkId=77c4d3f6add43a69ed87387ab2345811



Purchased! Can’t wait to wear this around Tomorrowland. I hate we are going to have to wear masks but I’m going to make the best of it by having fun with them. Hopefully this isn’t too obnoxious/annoying to guests. I’m sure I’ll get some weird looks.


----------



## wareagle57

wombat_5606 said:


> You're telling people that if they want to wear a mask and if the store doesn't require it, then the mask wearing individual should stay home? Good logic!
> 
> So, if the policy is if it's not required, that the non-wearing mask people get to make the rules. Got it!



It’s not saying who gets the make the rules. It’s saying “if the rule is x and you don’t like it, stay home.”

If Disney requires masks (which they are) and you don’t want to wear one, you have to stay home. If Disney had decided they would NOT allow masks, and you didn’t like that, then you should stay home, though you certainly don’t have to. The mask wearer actually has an extra option the non-mask wearer does not.


----------



## andyman8

Temp screening checkpoints being set up in DS now:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/temp...-at-disney-springs-ahead-of-phased-reopening/


----------



## fla4fun

Personally, I think that it’s probably better for anyone to stay home if they don’t feel comfortable with the requirements, or lack of them, when the parks open.  And when those requirements are adjusted later, as they probably will be, we all need to reassess our own comfort levels again and choose whether to go or not.  If something about the visit is going to make a person uncomfortable, either physically or emotionally, they aren’t really going to enjoy their trip very much.

I am hoping to get over to DS after the Disney owned stores start opening.  Although I am not working on the 20th, I want to see how it goes first, plus, I prefer to shop in the Disney owned stores more than the third party ones.  I have masks and will check my temperature before I go.  I am craving a Blaze Pizza though


----------



## mshanson3121

[QUOTE="Leigh L, post: 61896215, member: .  Would they really be able/want to refund everyone who bought hoppers though (or some other compensation?)

[/QUOTE]

They've been refunding thousands of people ever since March.


----------



## lilypgirl

Has this been discussed yet?
https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/vice...to-discuss-reopening-of-theme-parks-and-more/


----------



## AtlantaDisneyDreamer

Spaceguy55 said:


> Comparing Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge to Disney is like comparing a Ford to a Maserati..I expect better performance from WDW.


 Maybe in a way.  Fords certainly are a lot more practical.


----------



## TexasChick123

lilypgirl said:


> Has this been discussed yet?
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/vice...to-discuss-reopening-of-theme-parks-and-more/



I haven’t decided if this is a good or bad thing. Is he coming down to review and see if it meets standards or to throw some weight around and say they can’t open? I’m not getting political at all. I just wonder what the VP of the US coming down to talk to the heads of WDW and Universal means. Is it good or bad? I hope it’s good news!


----------



## Krandor

Haven’t seen this on here yet though could have missed it in the mask debate.

Texas travel alliance which is seaworld, zoo. And the two six flags parts have sent their reopening proposal to the governer.

if you want to read their proposal you can find it here. Might give insight into what we might see at wdw. And yes the m word is in their proposal.  Nothing real earth shattering 

https://www.scribd.com/document/461...e-Industry-Press-Release-and-Re-Open-Plan-003


----------



## vinotinto

Krandor said:


> Haven’t seen this on here yet though could have missed it in the mask debate.
> 
> Texas travel alliance which is seaworld, zoo. And the two six flags parts have sent their reopening proposal to the governer.
> 
> if you want to read their proposal you can find it here. Might give insight into what we might see at wdw. And yes the m word is in their proposal.  Nothing real earth shattering
> 
> https://www.scribd.com/document/461...e-Industry-Press-Release-and-Re-Open-Plan-003


Just the idea of amusement parks sending reopening proposals is exciting to me, even if it's not Disney's.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> I call the air vent at the art store reserved for me when I'm at MK, between the hours of 11am to 4pm, dibs


Clarification on the CM schedules. Are they not out again like last Sunday or they are out for DHS & say “ No shift”. I saw your previous post, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Clarification on the CM schedules. Are they not out again like last Sunday or they are out for DHS & say “ No shift”. I saw your previous post, but I’m not sure.



Last I saw her post, it hadn’t come out at all yet.


----------



## choirfarm

Boardwalk III said:


> Ignore button sounds like a good idea for some of these LOL. How does one do that however?


Click on their name and hit ignore. The only thing I've found is sometimes the threads don't make complete sense.


----------



## rteetz

Never fails when I leave for a couple hours... 

Yes we have an ignore feature. 30 posts telling people to use it doesn’t help anyone either. If anyone needs to know how to use it let me know and I can help.


----------



## midaroco

DebbieB said:


> This was discussed on the 5/5 earnings call, _at least for Shanghai._


----------



## Boardwalk III

choirfarm said:


> Click on their name and hit ignore. The only thing I've found is sometimes the threads don't make complete sense.



Got it, thank you!


----------



## jerry557

wombat_5606 said:


> And now you are on ignore, so post away.
> 
> Straight from the CDC:
> Cover your mouth and nose with a cloth face cover when around others
> 
> You could spread COVID-19 to others even if you do not feel sick.
> Everyone should wear a cloth face coverwhen they have to go out in public, for example to the grocery store or to pick up other necessities.
> Cloth face coverings should not be placed on young children under age 2, anyone who has trouble breathing, or is unconscious, incapacitated or otherwise unable to remove the mask without assistance.
> 
> The cloth face cover is meant to protect other people in case you are infected.
> Do NOT use a facemask meant for a healthcare worker.
> Continue to keep about 6 feet between yourself and others. The cloth face cover is not a substitute for social distancing.



The key word there is "SHOULD." It's a recommendation, not a requirement.

But it seems that largely a certain group has taken that to mean required and enforced with an iron fist with zero tolerance.

(Plus the WHO doesn't agree with the CDC on masks, by the way.)


----------



## wombat_5606

jerry557 said:


> The key word there is "SHOULD." It's a recommendation, not a requirement.
> 
> But it seems that largely a certain group has taken that to mean required and enforced with an iron fist with zero tolerance.
> 
> (Plus the WHO doesn't agree with the CDC on masks, by the way.)



Disney is requiring it.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Clarification on the CM schedules. Are they not out again like last Sunday or they are out for DHS & say “ No shift”. I saw your previous post, but I’m not sure.


the schedule for theme parks and resorts is not out. Just like last Sunday when we had to wait until Wednesday and then it said "no shift"


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> (Plus the WHO doesn't agree with the CDC on masks, by the way.)


Going to use this as an example. This statement is not needed and is off topic and treads into territory/discussion that is not needed here. I don’t care who agrees with who. This is about Disney, they are requiring masks. That simple.


----------



## jerry557

wombat_5606 said:


> Disney is requiring it.



For now.
Just like the bloggers are all saying.. It won't be for long with this heat.


----------



## jerry557

rteetz said:


> Going to use this as an example. This statement is not needed and is off topic and treads into territory/discussion that is not needed here. I don’t care who agrees with who. This is about Disney, they are requiring masks. That simple.



So others posting CDC guidelines with big bold texts and that's fine and on topic. But post anything that disagrees with that and it's "off topic."


----------



## andyman8

Forgive me for wanting to steer this thread away from debating masks and politics, but I've been periodically checking on a number of offsite hotels to see what they're opening plans are/when they're accepting reservations over the last few weeks. I've compiled _some of them_ into a little list here to help us gage when other hotels in the area seem to be guessing that something resembling normal tourism patterns might return to the area. *As a reminder, Disney Resort Hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals of 7/1 and later. Universal Orlando's onsite hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals 6/1 and later.*

Please note that I've tried to exclude timeshare resorts, given they have other factors affecting their decision to reopen, as well as hotels that are currently open as of today. *These are just assumptions based on periodically checking their availability calendars for the last week or two. This could (and likely will) change. *This list is also not complete or representative of every hotel in the Orlando area. Here's the key:

Officially announced a reopening
Unannounced opening but consistently been accepting stays arriving on this date and beyond
Unannounced opening and keeps sliding when its accepting new reservations
Closed until further notice (no new reservations for the foreseeable future)

Rosen Shingle Creek - 6/10
Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek - 6/1
Walt Disney World Dolphin - 6/1
Walt Disney World Swan - 6/1
Rosen Plaza - 6/10
Hilton Bonnet Creek - 6/4
Waldorf Astoria Orlando - 6/4
Four Seasons Orlando - 6/1
DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs - 6/1
Hilton Buena Vista Palace - 6/1
Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1
Bohemian Hotel Celebration - 6/1
Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1
Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19
J.W. Marriott Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/10
Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1
Sheraton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort - 6/1
Radisson Hotel Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1
Rosen Inn (Pointe Orlando and I-Drive locations) - 6/1
Caribe Royal Orlando - 6/2
Holiday Inn Orlando Disney Springs - 6/18
Orlando World Center Marriott - 7/1
Hilton Garden Inn Lake Buena Vista/Orlando - 6/16
Best Western Orlando Disney Springs - closed until further notice (likely due to change in ownership)
Holiday Inn Suites + Water Park (formerly Nick Hotel) - closed until further notice (likely due to water park)
Obviously, this list nowhere near whole or representative of what all hotels in Orlando are doing, but these are just some of the more popular hotels that have closer associations with Disney or Universal and are discussed a lot on The Dis. Here are _some_ popular Disney-area resorts that have resumed operations or never closed:

Margaritaville Resort Orlando (reopened their hotel side this weekend)
Flamingo Crossings hotels (never closed)
B Resort & Spa (never closed but has recently reopened pool facilities)
Wyndham Lake Buena Vista/Wyndham Garden (never closed)
Again, I'm not listing every hotel that is currently opening in the Orlando area; this is just to address a few that are on or very near Disney property that people may have asked about. If anyone has any suggestions or additions I should watch (I'm nowhere close to an Orlando area hotel expert), feel free to PM me and I will add.


----------



## unbanshee

jerry557 said:


> Just like the bloggers are all saying.. It won't be for long with this heat.



Bloggers are saying it won't last long? Seems like a dumb statement for them to make


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> So others posting CDC guidelines with big bold texts and that's fine and on topic. But post anything that disagrees with that and it's "off topic."


Posting a CDC or WHO guideline is one thing. Discussing that the two sources disagree with each other in different and doesn’t belong here. That could belong on the community board or on a medical forum but not here.


----------



## jerry557

unbanshee said:


> Bloggers are saying it won't last long? Seems like a dumb statement for them to make



A few that have been to City Walk say they see people dealing with it for a little while. But after a few hours people are starting to take them off or many are "pulling the mask down past their nose."

How Disney plans to stop that in their parks in the middle of July....no one knows.


----------



## adam.adbe

jerry557 said:


> Wearing it for 30 minutes while in a climate-controlled store or a bus ride is very different than wearing it for 6-10 hours straight outside in summer heat and humidity. I can tell you that right now, no one has done this. No one has gone through a theme park all day wearing a mask in July heat to tell us how tolerable it is.



Tokyo Disney Land says "Hi!"


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/temp...-at-disney-springs-ahead-of-phased-reopening/


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/temp...-at-disney-springs-ahead-of-phased-reopening/



I don’t know why, but I see people taking issue with tents


----------



## jerry557

adam.adbe said:


> Tokyo Disney Land says "Hi!"



Not sure what you mean since Tokyo Disneyland is still closed. Do you mean Shanghai? Temperature there today was 83 degrees. In Florida in July the temperature is regularly 95+ degrees plus heavy humidity. Very different than the weather in Shanghai right now.

And once again, you are comparing very different cultures.


----------



## Vern60

TexasChick123 said:


> I haven’t decided if this is a good or bad thing. Is he coming down to review and see if it meets standards or to throw some weight around and say they can’t open? I’m not getting political at all. I just wonder what the VP of the US coming down to talk to the heads of WDW and Universal means. Is it good or bad? I hope it’s good news!


If the VP intends to throw some weight around, I would think they'd be encouraging them to open as soon as possible rather than delay things.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/temp...-at-disney-springs-ahead-of-phased-reopening/


Does this mean they might utilize the temp check tech from Disneyland Shanghai vs Universal Orlando’s person with a temp gun?

I’ve been hoping so! Looked safer for CMs and quicker for guests...


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Does this mean they might utilize the temp check tech from Disneyland Shanghai vs Universal Orlando’s person with a temp gun?
> 
> I’ve been hoping so! Looked safer for CMs and quicker for guests...


We shall find out for sure soon enough.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Does this mean they might utilize the temp check tech from Disneyland Shanghai vs Universal Orlando’s person with a temp gun?
> 
> I’ve been hoping so! Looked safer for CMs and quicker for guests...



i suspect the tent is More so to do the checks in the shade.


----------



## Vern60

jerry557 said:


> A few that have been to City Walk say they see people dealing with it for a little while. But after a few hours people are starting to take them off or many are "pulling the mask down past their nose."
> 
> How Disney plans to stop that in their parks in the middle of July....no one knows.


Not sure if on this thread but I thought I heard something about a "medical or distancing ambassador" (or something to that affect) that would roam the parks and assist folks with the proper procedures.


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> Not sure if on this thread but I thought I heard something about a "medical or distancing ambassador" (or something to that affect) that would roam the parks and assist folks with the proper procedures.



disney did say they were creating to new team to remind people about social distancing in queues and common areas. Havent seen a name for the team.


----------



## Vern60

cakebaker said:


> I think Disney will open when they feel it’s relatively safe to, regardless of pressure by politicians. He’s there for pics.


Yes, I agree. I just meant to say that I think his position would be to encourage them to open sooner rather than later, (the poster I was replying to suggested that the vp might try to delay an opening).
At least that's my impression of the administration. Disney would be an extremely visible "example" for them to promote to encourage other businesses to open. You have to believe Disney wants to do it safely and if they've put together a series of procedures that prove effective that might even help with opening sports arenas etc. So yes, I definitely think it's a publicity thing, no doubt.


----------



## Vern60

Krandor said:


> disney did say they were creating to new team to remind people about social distancing in queues and common areas. Havent seen a name for the team.


If I recall, it was something or the other Ambassador, haha, sorry but that's all I remember


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> If I recall, it was something or the other Ambassador, haha, sorry but that's all I remember



this is what’s on the springs FAQ page. All I’ve seen so far. 

We are also adding a new team to engage with Guests and promote physical distancing guidelines in common areas and queues.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I think Disney will open when they feel it’s relatively safe to, regardless of pressure by politicians. He’s there for pics.



I don’t think Disney has the time to deal with that type of distraction. I seriously doubt anything the VP says or wants Disney to do will ultimately be a decision Disney makes. There’s a part of it that’s definitely for the publicity, but Disney is under a lot of pressure right now, and if they thought it was only going to cause a distraction, they’d tell him to come make his publicly tour once they’ve made a decision


----------



## jerry557

Vern60 said:


> If the VP intends to throw some weight around, I would think they'd be encouraging them to open as soon as possible rather than delay things.



I don't think it's necessarily to demand reopening. But I think the government wants a date, whenever that may be. They want to know. DeSantis said on Friday that the theme parks should be focusing on a date.

And that appears to be the issue. Disney doesn't seem to want to commit to any dates or timelines. And it's not only making people mad because they can't plan their trips, but the government also wants to know how that fits in their reopening plans.


----------



## planecrazy63

I guess no updates on CM schedules? Another week of waiting until cancellation emails go out For any signs,  but it will be exciting to see even the limited reopening of DS.

is anyone on the board going opening day?


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> And that appears to be the issue. Disney doesn't seem to want to commit to any dates or timelines. And it's not only making people mad because they can't plan their trips, but the government also wants to know how that fits in their reopening plans.


 They’re a private business. It’s none of the governments business when they open and only the state’s business as to how they do it. I’m not angry at all that they haven’t committed to a date. Frustrated? Sure, but at the same time, I’m glad they’re taking their time and being careful. Anyone who gets angry over that can just get angry. They’ll get over it.


----------



## cakebaker

planecrazy63 said:


> I guess no updates on CM schedules? Another week of waiting until cancellation emails go out For any signs,  but it will be exciting to see even the limited reopening of DS.
> 
> is anyone on the board going opening day?


 If it falls during my trip, yes. I don’t have the option of just driving over living 18 hours away.


----------



## Mit88

planecrazy63 said:


> I guess no updates on CM schedules? Another week of waiting until cancellation emails go out For any signs,  but it will be exciting to see even the limited reopening of DS.
> 
> is anyone on the board going opening day?



Schedules will probably go out on Wednesday like they did this past week. If schedules do go out this time, with active shifts I wouldn’t take that as an indication that they won’t be making cancellations this week. They *could *be ready by the 8th if CMs are brought back for the week of the 25th, But i think we’re looking at a week buffer for soft openings. I think June 15th is best case scenario right now. If they don’t feel pressure from local government to open back up, they may try and push it to after the July 4th holiday


----------



## jerry557

cakebaker said:


> They’re a private business. It’s none of the governments business when they open and only the state’s business as to how they do it. I’m not angry at all that they haven’t committed to a date. Frustrated? Sure, but at the same time, I’m glad they’re taking their time and being careful. Anyone who gets angry over that can just get angry. They’ll get over it.



Well the governor actually has the power to tell them they can't reopen and can also veto their reopening plan. So the governor does have the right to know in this situation. DeSantis also wants Mayor Demings to agree to the reopening plans.


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> Well the governor actually has the power to tell them they can't reopen and can also veto their reopening plan. So the governor does have the right to know in this situation. DeSantis also wants Mayor Demings to agree to the reopening plans.


I believe I said the state has an interest. The feds do not. But none of them can make them open. DeSantis has no right to get a date from Disney until they’re ready to give it.


----------



## jerry557

cakebaker said:


> I believe I said the state has an interest. The feds do not. But none of them can make them open. DeSantis has no right to get a date from Disney until they’re ready to give it.



DeSantis could easily tell Disney they must give a certain number of days notice for them to reopen and a plan needs to be submitted and approved beforehand. I don't know if that has been done specifically. But my point is that Disney will eventually have to make their plans known to the government. They can't hide it till the last minute and spring it on everyone. Which is why a June date is starting to look more and more unlikely.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## TomServo27

preemiemama said:


> Anyone entertained the idea that maybe he's coming for a photo op because there could be an announcement?


I think when Disney does announce something it will be much lower key than that. I would assume they want to stay out the political conversation. It’s just to decisive. Doing an announcement with the VP there would thrust them into that conversation I would think.


----------



## Krandor

TomServo27 said:


> I think when Disney does announce something it will be much lower key than that. I would assume they want to stay out the political conversation. It’s just to decisive. Doing an announcement with the VP there would thrust them into that conversation I would think.



agree. Any reopening announcement would likeky come the same way Disney springs did.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

preemiemama said:


> Anyone entertained the idea that maybe he's coming for a photo op because there could be an announcement?



Nope.    Disney has yet to provide a plan to the local government for reopening. (there’s a Mickey Blog somewhere up thread with that detail in it)  Without that plan being approved there really can’t be an announcement of an opening date.  Mayor Demmings doesn’t seem to be in any rush - he’s been talking about (on at least 2 briefings recently) that he sees a very gradual process with DS first, followed by resorts then theme parks last.  I don’t agree with his wants.. but he holds the cards. 

The meeting is being described by the VPs office references reopening Florida.. sounds a bit generic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

planecrazy63 said:


> I guess no updates on CM schedules? Another week of waiting until cancellation emails go out For any signs,  but it will be exciting to see even the limited reopening of DS.
> 
> is anyone on the board going opening day?


Schedules aren’t out, came out Wed last week. DS CMs are being notified 5 days before they need to show (minimum notification time) and have been told their schedules won’t be on the Hub for now.

@yulilin3 hit up CityWalk on opening day, any plans for DS?


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Schedules aren’t out, came out Wed last week. DS CMs are being notified 5 days before they need to show (minimum notification time) and have been told their schedules won’t be on the Hub for now.
> 
> @yulilin3 hit up CityWalk on opening day, any plans for DS?


of course I'll be there. I hope everyone can watch, I'll be there at 11am, if they open earlier I'll be there earlier, but since they haven't announced opening times I'm going with 11am
My streaming channel link is in my signature, you guys can watch live and ask me questions


----------



## planecrazy63

yulilin3 said:


> of course I'll be there. I hope everyone can watch, I'll be there at 11am, if they open earlier I'll be there earlier, but since they haven't announced opening times I'm going with 11am
> My streaming channel link is in my signature, you guys can watch live and ask me questions


I will have to put it on my calendar and see if I can make it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TomServo27 said:


> I think when Disney does announce something it will be much lower key than that. I would assume they want to stay out the political conversation. It’s just to decisive. Doing an announcement with the VP there would thrust them into that conversation I would think.


100% that’s not the narrative they want. I don’t expect anymore than some political ra-ra from the meeting.

I think the most interesting thing next week will be if cancellations happen again


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> of course I'll be there. I hope everyone can watch, I'll be there at 11am, if they open earlier I'll be there earlier, but since they haven't announced opening times I'm going with 11am
> My streaming channel link is in my signature, you guys can watch live and ask me questions


I didn’t want to presume... but I was fairly certain  

Looking forward to it!


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I didn’t take what Desantis said during his press conference as trying to demand a date. A reporter asked when theme parks would reopen, and he said they could present a plan with a reopening date. Hopefully all will be in agreement on the timing of reopening.


 He didn’t, But my comments had nothing to do with what DeSantis has done, it’s the notion that somehow the federal govt or DeSantis can demand they open as the person I was responding to claims.


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> DeSantis could easily tell Disney they must give a certain number of days notice for them to reopen and a plan needs to be submitted and approved beforehand. I don't know if that has been done specifically. But my point is that Disney will eventually have to make their plans known to the government. They can't hide it till the last minute and spring it on everyone. Which is why a June date is starting to look more and more unlikely.



I have no clue what your point is. Disney is not going to be singled out to have to do something no one else is required to do. Disney has to follow the guidelines set by the state, that’s it. There is no requirement for advanced notice of opening and yes, they can keep it quiet as long as they like just like Universal can and has.


----------



## jerry557

cakebaker said:


> I have no clue what your point is. Disney is not going to be singled out to have to do something no one else is required to do. Disney has to follow the guidelines set by the state, that’s it. There is no requirement for advanced notice of opening and yes, they can keep it quiet as long as they like just like Universal can and has.



My point is that Disney (and Universal) can't (for example) on June 8th suddenly announce to the public that they are going to reopen on June 15 and not have told any government official beforehand. That's not going to work. They are going to need to go to the governor and the mayor and submit a plan with a projected date of reopening. And then they have to get the plan approved. That has not yet happened.

I'm responding to the fact that some suggest the theme park companies don't have to tell the government anything and can do whatever they want. Which is incorrect.


----------



## Lewisc

I think state and local Florida government already has the approved rubber stamp inked and waiting for Disney's submission.


----------



## preemiemama

TomServo27 said:


> I think when Disney does announce something it will be much lower key than that. I would assume they want to stay out the political conversation. It’s just to decisive. Doing an announcement with the VP there would thrust them into that conversation I would think.


Point taken.  I just wondered about the timing.  DeSantis met with Trump last week (I think?) and now Pence is coming to meetings.  Just made me think it could be a possibility.  But I agree it may be a political statement they don't want to be making.


----------



## cakebaker

[


jerry557 said:


> I'm responding to the fact that some suggest the theme park companies don't have to tell the government anything and can do whatever they want. Which is incorrect.



Then your argument isn’t with me. I’ve said they have to follow the state guidelines. They do not, under any circumstances have to answer to the federal government. DeSantis wants them open, I’m pretty sure whatever they say their plans are will get approved immediately. If the gov had his way, they’d be open yesterday.


----------



## cakebaker

Lewisc said:


> I think state and local Florida government already has the approved rubber stamp inked and waiting for Disney's submission.


Exactly. lol


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> agree. Any reopening announcement would likeky come the same way Disney springs did.



I think it’ll be shorter notice than that tbh. It’ll be 13 days from announced reopening of DS to officially reopening. I think they’ll do about a 10 day turnaround. Not as quick as City Walk or Shanghai, but enough to get people with existing reservations there before panic cancelling their reservations and flights. Just my guess. Maybe they’ll do a prolonged announcement to opening period


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be shorter notice than that tbh. It’ll be 13 days from announced reopening of DS to officially reopening. I think they’ll do about a 10 day turnaround. Not as quick as City Walk or Shanghai, but enough to get people with existing reservations there before panic cancelling their reservations and flights. Just my guess. Maybe they’ll do a prolonged announcement to opening period


They would have to give _some_ notice ahead of resorts opening because they are going to need people to have time to book flights, etc that go with a vacation...like you said.  So there is absolutely NO way Disney is going to only give the world a 10 day notice that they will be opening.  BUT I think we will see resorts advertised as "opening first" ahead of Disney's official opening.  I do not mean that the resorts will open before Disney, just that Disney's resorts will allow guests to come...and then we may see an announcement for the park openings that coincides with whatever date the resorts open (even if the resorts announced their opening first).


----------



## preemiemama

Well at least one of the Disney Bloggers is trying to make more of his visit:
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/vp-pence-florida-tourism-ec1/_"Also scheduled during his visit is a discussion with hospitality and tourism leaders to talk about their plans for reopening."_


----------



## abnihon

It would be really frustrating to go down for a week stay when only resorts have opened so far, hoping to get lucky and have parks open while you’re there and then they don’t....


----------



## AmberMV

abnihon said:


> It would be really frustrating to go down for a week stay when only resorts have opened so far, hoping to get lucky and have parks open while you’re there and then they don’t....


The won't have the resorts open before parks do.  People (in general) will not pay the premium to stay at a hotel with no theme parks there.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> The won't have the resorts open before parks do.  People (in general) will not pay the premium to stay at a hotel with no theme parks there.


They may _announce_ the resorts opening before they _announce_ the parks opening...but I'd be willing to bet the date will coincide with each other.


----------



## preemiemama

AmberMV said:


> The won't have the resorts open before parks do.  People (in general) will not pay the premium to stay at a hotel with no theme parks there.


IMO, this is definitely an issue for those of us who are DVC members.  If they open, they can rescind their policy of allowing the points to revert to the use year vs, going into holding after the 30 day mark.  So I have about 10 days to make a final decision on my trip or risk quite a few points.  I know there are others sweating a banking deadline that could impact their use of points as well.  As frustrating as it is for cash reservations, you know you will get a refund.  If I wait, I risk a policy change. So, while I agree in theory that they won't open resorts before parks, it's possible they will to avoid an even further backlog of points from building up.  (Personally, I hope you are right!)


----------



## Dave006

For DVC members there is some new information based on the Florida Phase 1 plan. As of Monday, May 18:

*VACATION RENTALS:*
Counties may seek approval to operate vacation rentals by submitting a written request and county vacation rental safety plan to the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation. 

Dave


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be shorter notice than that tbh. It’ll be 13 days from announced reopening of DS to officially reopening. I think they’ll do about a 10 day turnaround. Not as quick as City Walk or Shanghai, but enough to get people with existing reservations there before panic cancelling their reservations and flights. Just my guess. Maybe they’ll do a prolonged announcement to opening period



I think you can look at the rolling cancellations for an indication of how much notice they are going to give.


----------



## LSUmiss

LSUmiss said:


> It’s finally hot here. 91. It has been unseasonably cooler up until today. Masks were suddenly a lot less ubiquitous at Target & Walmart today. At max I would say 50/50, but it was probably 60/40 no masks. We shall see.





cakebaker said:


> Exactly. lol


I think they have it ready to go too but are waiting til at least this week to submit it so they don’t look too eager.


----------



## TexasChick123

preemiemama said:


> IMO, this is definitely an issue for those of us who are DVC members.  If they open, they can rescind their policy of allowing the points to revert to the use year vs, going into holding after the 30 day mark.  So I have about 10 days to make a final decision on my trip or risk quite a few points.  I know there are others sweating a banking deadline that could impact their use of points as well.  As frustrating as it is for cash reservations, you know you will get a refund.  If I wait, I risk a policy change. So, while I agree in theory that they won't open resorts before parks, it's possible they will to avoid an even further backlog of points from building up.  (Personally, I hope you are right!)



I’m right there with you. We have an end of June - beginning of July trip planned. If I don’t know more by 30 days out, I’ll probably go ahead and cancel. I don’t want to risk my points going into holding if resorts are open when parks aren’t.


----------



## MrsBooch

Dave006 said:


> For DVC members there is some new information based on the Florida Phase 1 plan. As of Monday, May 18:
> 
> *VACATION RENTALS:*
> Counties may seek approval to operate vacation rentals by submitting a written request and county vacation rental safety plan to the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation.
> 
> Dave



I wish that meant that our resorts opened more quickly - especially Vero or Hilton Head - but the CMs are all in the same union (I think) so if they are waiting on some kind of agreement with a union for WDW they will probably all have to wait to go back.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be shorter notice than that tbh. It’ll be 13 days from announced reopening of DS to officially reopening. I think they’ll do about a 10 day turnaround. Not as quick as City Walk or Shanghai, but enough to get people with existing reservations there before panic cancelling their reservations and flights. Just my guess. Maybe they’ll do a prolonged announcement to opening period


But since they have to submit the plan to the mayor, we will probably know the potential opening date before the official announcement.


----------



## dina444444

Dave006 said:


> For DVC members there is some new information based on the Florida Phase 1 plan. As of Monday, May 18:
> 
> *VACATION RENTALS:*
> Counties may seek approval to operate vacation rentals by submitting a written request and county vacation rental safety plan to the Florida Department of Business and Professional Regulation.
> 
> Dave


This was brought up the other day but vacations rentals is talking about things like VRBO and Air BnB and the like. To me DVC falls under hotel operations.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> They would have to give _some_ notice ahead of resorts opening because they are going to need people to have time to book flights, etc that go with a vacation...like you said.  So there is absolutely NO way Disney is going to only give the world a 10 day notice that they will be opening.  BUT I think we will see resorts advertised as "opening first" ahead of Disney's official opening.  I do not mean that the resorts will open before Disney, just that Disney's resorts will allow guests to come...and then we may see an announcement for the park openings that coincides with whatever date the resorts open (even if the resorts announced their opening first).



Yeah But they dont want people that don’t know it’s going to be a limited capacity opening to show up expecting to get in. If you give a heads up weeks ahead, That’s a lot of time for people that weren’t considering a Disney trip to now prep for a trip. We, the people on Disney forums will know what the opening criteria will be, but there are people that won’t see or know that there’s capacity limits and book a trip because “Disney is open”.


----------



## preemiemama

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m right there with you. We have an end of June - beginning of July trip planned. If I don’t know more by 30 days out, I’ll probably go ahead and cancel. I don’t want to risk my points going into holding if resorts are open when parks aren’t.


Exactly our timeframe.  I just know that they are going to announce that they are opening during our dates about a week *after *we cancel the trip...


----------



## joyjanet

It’s sad that Disney has to tell people that they are voluntarily assuming all risks related to exposure to COVID-19 when they visit the parks to keep from being sued by sue happy guests. If people are afraid of getting COVID-19, I hope they stay home.


----------



## e_yerger

preemiemama said:


> Exactly our timeframe.  I just know that they are going to announce that they are opening during our dates about a week *after *we cancel the trip...


I have a trip at end of July, and I don’t plan on making a decision until after the 4th.


----------



## michellej47

jerry557 said:


> I don't think it's necessarily to demand reopening. But I think the government wants a date, whenever that may be. They want to know. DeSantis said on Friday that the theme parks should be focusing on a date.
> 
> And that appears to be the issue. Disney doesn't seem to want to commit to any dates or timelines. And it's not only making people mad because they can't plan their trips, but the government also wants to know how that fits in their reopening plans.



Just because we don't know a date doesn't mean Disney doesn't have one.  I'd bet they have an idea of when they think they can safely open.  I don't begrudge them holding on to that info right now, because if they announce a date and can't meet it, people will not be happy.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> The won't have the resorts open before parks do.  People (in general) will not pay the premium to stay at a hotel with no theme parks there.



There are people that will pay the money to stay on property just to stay at the resort. Just like there are people that will pay $52M To hop on SpaceX knowing that it wont land on the moon. Doesnt mean there will be a lot. And in Disney’s case, it doesnt mean there will be enough to make the amount of money worth it. And even if they did open resorts first, and they did hit their capacity threshold. What do you do with thousands of people at each resort, with nowhere but the pools and Disney Springs to go to on property? Try keeping 5,000 people 6 feet away from each other at each resorts pool. Or tell 1,000+ people that they cant use the pool because all of the time slots to use the pool are booked.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> I believe I said the state has an interest. The feds do not. But none of them can make them open. DeSantis has no right to get a date from Disney until they’re ready to give it.


Disney and Universal are going to pay tons of attention to what the administration says about reopening.  They are asking for billions of dollars in bailouts. So the feds have an interest and Disney has an interest in what the feds say.  The feds can’t  force them to open or stay closed, but they can sure put them in a position where their best interest is to do as the feds want them to do. When you go to the government trough to feed, you do as your told.


----------



## StevieB81

cakebaker said:


> I think Disney will open when they feel it’s relatively safe to, regardless of pressure by politicians. He’s there for pics.


I'm not sure VP Pence is coming to apply pressure. I'm thinking it is to show support for re-opening. WDW re-opening is a pretty big announcement for the country and the economy as a whole. It will show that things are starting to get back to normal on a pretty big stage. It was a really big deal when they shut down. It is equally as big when they re-open. There are risks involved that others will be watching closely. The Federal government saying "we're on your side in this" might give Disney some reassurance that they're doing the right thing. It will sort of be the green light for everyone else to take the next step. Maybe even PAs governor will loosen his grip if WDW opens? I can only hope


----------



## LSUmiss

StevieB81 said:


> I'm not sure VP Pence is coming to apply pressure. I'm thinking it is to show support for re-opening. WDW re-opening is a pretty big announcement for the country and the economy as a whole. It will show that things are starting to get back to normal on a pretty big stage. It was a really big deal when they shut down. It is equally as big when they re-open. There are risks involved that others will be watching closely. The Federal government saying "we're on your side in this" might give Disney some reassurance that they're doing the right thing. It will sort of be the green light for everyone else to take the next step. Maybe even PAs governor will loosen his grip if WDW opens? I can only hope


So exactly when is he supposed to go to FL?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## StevieB81

LSUmiss said:


> So exactly when is he supposed to go to FL?


Pretty sure Wednesday. The day before they will or will not cancel my trip


----------



## Azziefan

Do we think after pence visits Disney is likely to announce  something  Friday or by June 1? Thank


----------



## rteetz

Azziefan said:


> Do we think after pence visits Disney is likely to announce  something  Friday or by June 1? Thank


I don’t think the Pence visit will change anything Disney is doing.


----------



## dismom58

rteetz said:


> I don’t think the Pence visit will change anything Disney is doing.


He is coming to deliver PPE! I think Disney is a side stop unless they are recipients of the equipment


----------



## ryman471

StevieB81 said:


> Pretty sure Wednesday. The day before they will or will not cancel my trip


You think Thursday is when they will decide if they will be open or closed the week of June14th?


----------



## Sara W

Does anyone know what's going on at the Shanghai Disney hotel pools? Are slides open? Do you have to wear a mask while sitting on the pool deck? I did a quick google search and couldn't find any details.


----------



## mm824

Mit88 said:


> There are people that will pay the money to stay on property just to stay at the resort. Just like there are people that will pay $52M To hop on SpaceX knowing that it wont land on the moon. Doesnt mean there will be a lot. And in Disney’s case, it doesnt mean there will be enough to make the amount of money worth it. And even if they did open resorts first, and they did hit their capacity threshold. What do you do with thousands of people at each resort, with nowhere but the pools and Disney Springs to go to on property? Try keeping 5,000 people 6 feet away from each other at each resorts pool. Or tell 1,000+ people that they cant use the pool because all of the time slots to use the pool are booked.





This.

On Friday night, I traveled upstate to an OMNI hotel for work and brought my DD (5) with me. The entire county has only a handful of cases and just opened their doors again.

Inside of the hotel, masks were required throughout your stay, but good luck enforcing it. Half of the staff and guests sort of had them around their necks and would put them on when approaching another guest. I rarely saw people wearing masks outside, esp at the pool.

At the pool, chairs were spaced in pairs, 6ft apart. Most of the people (10 max) kept their distance. But for kids in a crowded environment? Meltdowns may ensue. My daughter, who is probably a little too well educated on 'social distancing', kept getting annoyed when other kids came too close. So take away the fun factor there. We had the same problem on the shared balcony in our room.

Granted, this isn't Disney, but I think it leads to some insight on hotel environments going forward.  Infrared temp checks aren't that accurate, masks have their use (we cough in our elbow normally; same line of thought), and social distancing will work well in orderly environments like line queues. Outside of that? You have to be comfortable with the risks of being the .03%.


----------



## Mit88

The issue with Waterparks and pools are, we don’t really know what affect chlorine and water itself has on the virus. A lot seem to think that the virus cant spread through pool water and hot tubs. And most seating at pool decks on Disney property are in the sun where the temperatures mixed with the humidity likely won’t allow the virus to pass from a host. That doesn’t stop other factors of what people touch surrounding the pool area. And even though you don’t often see people coughing in others faces while in a pool, I’ve seen people sneezing in pools, and half of your body is out of the water. So who knows if it could be passed through droplets touching your skin if you’re in a pool and submerge every so often.

Pools at Disney will more than likely be open along with the resorts, but they’ll probably have limited capacity, and maybe a reservation system. Other states, including NY, which many areas are still under SAHO have Waterparks planning a mid June opening. I don’t think Disney or Universal will open theirs right out the gate, mostly because they’re already going to have enough on their plate when they reopen the other parks. But I’m not sure it’s as far out in the future of an opening as it’s assumed. I think VB will open soon after the other UO parks, and Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard Beach might be a little later in the summer season. Just my guess. Just like everything else, no one knows for sure until they tell us


----------



## hertamaniac

FL governor DeSantis to make a "major" transportation announcement in Orlando at 10 AM, today.  Not sure what it is going to entail, but will be watching.  If I had to guess, I'd say it is related to I-4 which feeds into the attractions area.


----------



## unbanshee

preemiemama said:


> Well at least one of the Disney Bloggers is trying to make more of his visit:
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/vp-pence-florida-tourism-ec1/



Inside the Magic being trash isn't new, unfortunately. Posting their links here isn't new either, unfortunately


----------



## Dis_Yoda

At 10AM - FDOT and Desantis are making a major transportation announcement in Orlando today.


----------



## cakebaker

Dis_Yoda said:


> At 10AM - FDOT and Desantis are making a major transportation announcement in Orlando today.


He mentioned at his press conference the other day he’d be doing this. Something about the I-4 project.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Shanghai park reservation and process..  first hand account.


https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Mit88

I think I-4 goes through more construction than WDW and UOR combined.


----------



## xuxa777

Maybe DeSantis is going to lift the 14 day stay at home for the hotspot region travelers, tie in nicely with Pence‘s visit announcing openings this week.

but probably just an I-4, or train announcement.


----------



## BG2457VT

December of 2018 was our first ever Disney trip.  Been AP holders since.  I-4 was, shocking, to put it mildly.


----------



## Cramden

I-4 project?? I'd be all for that. We bought a vacation home in Clearwater 10 years ago and about 3 times a year have been traveling to Disney on I-4. The past few years have seemed worse than previous. We always seem to get locked up about 10 miles west of Disney. What used to take 90 minutes seems to consistently take 2 plus hours.

I'd be interested if any locals had any helpful driving tips too


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## focusondisney

It doesn’t seem like the NY/ NJ ban is going to be lifted anytime soon.  I heard a snippet on the news this morning where the governor was talking about possibly beginning to allow vacation home rentals. The quote was “it depends. If you tell me you are renting to someone from New York City... the answer is no”.   Guess the snow birds better stay down there in Florida all summer.... they might not be able to come back next fall.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

focusondisney said:


> It doesn’t seem like the NY/ NJ ban is going to be lifted anytime soon.  I heard a snippet on the news this morning where the governor was talking about possibly beginning to allow vacation home rentals. The quote was “it depends. If you tell me you are renting to someone from New York City... the answer is no”.   Guess the snow birds better stay down there in Florida all summer.... they might not be able to come back next fall.



He said the exact same thing at Friday’s briefing. He definitely seems to have his mind made up on that issue...  smh.


----------



## Mit88

focusondisney said:


> It doesn’t seem like the NY/ NJ ban is going to be lifted anytime soon.  I heard a snippet on the news this morning where the governor was talking about possibly beginning to allow vacation home rentals. The quote was “it depends. If you tell me you are renting to someone from New York City... the answer is no”.   Guess the snow birds better stay down there in Florida all summer.... they might not be able to come back next fall.



Not that it’s all their revenue, or even most of it, but vacationers from the Tri State area cover ALOT  of revenue to the state of Florida. I seriously doubt that it holds once their tourist hotspots reopen.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I think I-4 goes through more construction than WDW and UOR combined.


I have been in Orlando for 23 years and I have never seen it NOT under construction


----------



## focusondisney

Mit88 said:


> Not that it’s all their revenue, or even most of it, but vacationers from the Tri State area cover ALOT  of revenue to the state of Florida. I seriously doubt that it holds once their tourist hotspots reopen.



I hope you’re right.  NY numbers are going down steadily while other areas are going up. It is beginning to feel very punishing & probably political. I am hoping he is getting pushback from businesses, including airlines,  Disney & Universal.


----------



## Mit88

focusondisney said:


> I hope you’re right.  NY numbers are going down steadily while other areas are going up. It is beginning to feel very punishing & probably political. I am hoping he is getting pushback from businesses, including airlines,  Disney & Universal.



There would be a lot of civil unrest between Florida and the states they ban if it continues longer than it needs to. Is Florida going to pay the mortgages, rent, or vacation home payments for people that live in those banned states that have homes and rentals in Florida?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> There would be a lot of civil unrest between Florida and the states they ban if it continues longer than it needs to. Is Florida going to pay the mortgages, rent, or vacation home payments for people that live in those banned states that have homes and rentals in Florida?




If someone from NY owns in FL why can't they do the 14 day quarantine? There isn't a BAN. There's a 14 day self-quarantine after you arrive.


----------



## dismom58

focusondisney said:


> It doesn’t seem like the NY/ NJ ban is going to be lifted anytime soon.  I heard a snippet on the news this morning where the governor was talking about possibly beginning to allow vacation home rentals. The quote was “it depends. If you tell me you are renting to someone from New York City... the answer is no”.   Guess the snow birds better stay down there in Florida all summer.... they might not be able to come back next fall.


Don’t worry they’ll be back by August we’re expecting a bad hurricane season


----------



## e_yerger

Question: People who are concerned about the NY/NJ travel ban.

If you live in the area, and the ban was lifted today, would you get on a plane and fly down to Florida tomorrow?

As a New Jerseyian, my answer to that is No. In a month, I may be swayed to say Yes.

I think we're getting a little too caught up in this travel ban considering it could be lifted at any time in the future.


----------



## Moliphino

e_yerger said:


> Question: People who are concerned about the NY/NJ travel ban.
> 
> If you live in the area, and the ban was lifted today, would you get on a plane and fly down to Florida tomorrow?
> 
> As a New Jerseyian, my answer to that is No. In a month, I may be swayed to say Yes.
> 
> I think we're getting a little too caught up in this travel ban considering it could be lifted at any time in the future.



I'm keeping an eye on it for August. I'm in MA, but flying out of Hartford is the most convenient. I was more concerned back when I though my May trip had a chance of happening.


----------



## Cramden

Moliphino said:


> I'm keeping an eye on it for August. I'm in MA, but flying out of Hartford is the most convenient. I was more concerned back when I though my May trip had a chance of happening.



We're in the same boat but not traveling until September. Gotta love Bradley by the way.


----------



## hertamaniac

FL governor DeSantis stated this AM from I-4:

New ramps now open at I-4/S.R. 408 corridor. 
Reemphasized he is working with theme parks to submit plans on re-opening. 
Vacation rentals to submit plans for opening.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> If someone from NY owns in FL why can't they do the 14 day quarantine? There isn't a BAN. There's a 14 day self-quarantine after you arrive.



I own a time share in Florida that I pay fees for. I don’t have the luxury of having endless money to be able to stay for 14 days using points just to quarantine the entire trip.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DS news - 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/new-...-monitor-social-distancing-at-disney-springs/


----------



## karen4546

Cramden said:


> We're in the same boat but not traveling until September. Gotta love Bradley by the way.


us too-hopefully 9/26-10/2  

We are from Louisiana.  Please let us know when the travel ban is lifted for other states.  thanks!


----------



## Cramden

SaintsManiac said:


> If someone from NY owns in FL why can't they do the 14 day quarantine? There isn't a BAN. There's a 14 day self-quarantine after you arrive.


I know for me it wouldn't work. I get 5 weeks vacation per year and spread that out over 3 or 4 trips.


----------



## Music City Mama

preemiemama said:


> IMO, this is definitely an issue for those of us who are DVC members.  If they open, they can rescind their policy of allowing the points to revert to the use year vs, going into holding after the 30 day mark.  So I have about 10 days to make a final decision on my trip or risk quite a few points.  I know there are others sweating a banking deadline that could impact their use of points as well.  As frustrating as it is for cash reservations, you know you will get a refund.  If I wait, I risk a policy change. So, while I agree in theory that they won't open resorts before parks, it's possible they will to avoid an even further backlog of points from building up.  (Personally, I hope you are right!)





TexasChick123 said:


> I’m right there with you. We have an end of June - beginning of July trip planned. If I don’t know more by 30 days out, I’ll probably go ahead and cancel. I don’t want to risk my points going into holding if resorts are open when parks aren’t.




I can relate to this so much! I'm not an owner, but I'm renting (private transaction). I spoke with my owner about 3 weeks ago because my other 50% was due and we discussed how it would be silly for me to pay that right now when we don't even know if they'll be open. She also said if they're not open or we just decide not to go because we're not comfortable, she'll just refund me my 50% deposit too (so gracious of her!). However, I don't want to put her into a predicament with her points, so I really need to know in about 9 days what the deal is *sigh*. 



preemiemama said:


> Exactly our timeframe.  I just know that they are going to announce that they are opening during our dates about a week *after *we cancel the trip...



^ Yep, my fear too.

Here's to hoping that an announcement is made very soon on the opening date -- that way I can plan one way or another.


----------



## Music City Mama

LSUmiss said:


> After Friday she said the plan is in the works to submit to the mayor.



Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cramden said:


> I know for me it wouldn't work. I get 5 weeks vacation per year and spread that out over 3 or 4 trips.




Right, but technically you could do it. If you own property, not a timeshare, in FL you could make it work.

My point is that people keep calling it a ban and it's not a ban.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Was there a CM schedule update on the hub this morning? I know there wasn't anything yesterday.


----------



## skeeter31

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Was there a CM schedule update on the hub this morning? I know there wasn't anything yesterday.


Most likely nothing until Wednesday as the World of Disney and Co-op will be opening on 5/27


----------



## Cramden

SaintsManiac said:


> Right, but technically you could do it. If you own property, not a timeshare, in FL you could make it work.
> 
> My point is that people keep calling it a ban and it's not a ban.


Right, it's not technically a ban. I should have added that my company wouldn't allow me to use more than 2 weeks vacation consecutively.


----------



## Cramden

karen4546 said:


> us too-hopefully 9/26-10/2
> 
> We are from Louisiana.  Please let us know when the travel ban is lifted for other states.  thanks!



9/25 - 10/4 for me. Wishing us both luck!


----------



## gottalovepluto

focusondisney said:


> It doesn’t seem like the NY/ NJ ban is going to be lifted anytime soon.  I heard a snippet on the news this morning where the governor was talking about possibly beginning to allow vacation home rentals. The quote was “it depends. If you tell me you are renting to someone from New York City... the answer is no”.   Guess the snow birds better stay down there in Florida all summer.... they might not be able to come back next fall.


They will be able to come back, but they might have to quarantine. There is some law about how states can’t ban people from entry so they have to let you enter but they can force you to quarantine.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> He said the exact same thing at Friday’s briefing. He definitely seems to have his mind made up on that issue...  smh.


This is just a theory but... I’m suspecting the snippet they heard was the exact quote you heard live


----------



## Mit88

No, it’s not technically a “ban”. But there are plenty of people that technically own property down there, weather it’s homes, or timeshare that don’t have the luxury of staying down there for more than 14 days at a time.


----------



## focusondisney

gottalovepluto said:


> This is just a theory but... I’m suspecting the snippet they heard was the exact quote you heard live



Yes, that is probably the case. I don’t think the report said when he made that statement. And it was before 8 this morning I heard the report, so I know it wasn’t a statement form today.

And I did use the term ban. So I understand your point it is a restriction with a requirement for a 14 day quarantine. But let’s face it.... this will effectively “ban” most people from those states from vacationing in Florida  in any normal sense of the word.  No one is going to pay to vacation somewhere & spend the whole time in their hotel room.  So while it’s technically not a ban, it acts like one.


----------



## fatmanatee

e_yerger said:


> Question: People who are concerned about the NY/NJ travel ban.
> 
> If you live in the area, and the ban was lifted today, would you get on a plane and fly down to Florida tomorrow?
> 
> As a New Jerseyian, my answer to that is No. In a month, I may be swayed to say Yes.
> 
> I think we're getting a little too caught up in this travel ban considering it could be lifted at any time in the future.


No. If I feel more confident about test and trace I might change my mind though.


----------



## Mit88

If you thought masks wearing was going to be hard to enforce, wait until these tourist attractions open up and hotspot “quarantiners” come down from the tri state area or LA. Disney would have to hire CMs to stand outside those people’s rooms to make sure they don’t leave their room. And if they do leave their room, then there’s no point in enforcing it. It’s a lot easier to notice someone misusing the mask policy. It’s a lot harder to look at someone and know they’re on vacation and came from a state that they’re supposed to be quarantining. The reason you don’t hear about people disobeying that rule is because the tourist spots aren’t open. Most people down there that came from those states own homes down there


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> If you thought masks wearing was going to be hard to enforce, wait until these tourist attractions open up and hotspot “quarantiners” come down from the tri state area or LA. Disney would have to hire CMs to stand outside those people’s rooms to make sure they don’t leave their room. And if they do leave their room, then there’s no point in enforcing it. It’s a lot easier to notice someone misusing the mask policy. It’s a lot harder to look at someone and know they’re on vacation and came from a state that they’re supposed to be quarantining. The reason you don’t hear about people disobeying that rule is because the tourist spots aren’t open. Most people down there that came from those states own homes down there




And this is why I doubt they even open with these travel restrictions in place. CMs have enough to do without policing people from other states.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> If you thought masks wearing was going to be hard to enforce, wait until these tourist attractions open up and hotspot “quarantiners” come down from the tri state area or LA. Disney would have to hire CMs to stand outside those people’s rooms to make sure they don’t leave their room. And if they do leave their room, then there’s no point in enforcing it. It’s a lot easier to notice someone misusing the mask policy. It’s a lot harder to look at someone and know they’re on vacation and came from a state that they’re supposed to be quarantining. The reason you don’t hear about people disobeying that rule is because the tourist spots aren’t open. Most people down there that came from those states own homes down there


 Hawaii is arresting people and putting them in jail that break quarantine, they are watching their social media and getting reports from hotels etc and following them.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mit88 said:


> I own a time share in Florida that I pay fees for. I don’t have the luxury of having endless money to be able to stay for 14 days using points just to quarantine the entire trip.


Despite seeming to constantly fight in the public sphere (via TV news, etc.) I'm sure politicians - governors especially - do coordinate a lot of decisions. Especially because there is usually mutual interest. I'd expect that quarantine to be lifted "due to declining numbers" or some other statistical-sounding reason sometime before the theme parks begin to open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/dini...ry-to-disney-springs-during-phased-reopening/


----------



## xuxa777

focusondisney said:


> I hope you’re right.  NY numbers are going down steadily while other areas are going up. It is beginning to feel very punishing & probably political. I am hoping he is getting pushback from businesses, including airlines,  Disney & Universal.



Not true, other areas are going down as well , Florida and Georgia included


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> If you thought masks wearing was going to be hard to enforce, wait until these tourist attractions open up and hotspot “quarantiners” come down from the tri state area or LA. Disney would have to hire CMs to stand outside those people’s rooms to make sure they don’t leave their room. And if they do leave their room, then there’s no point in enforcing it. It’s a lot easier to notice someone misusing the mask policy. It’s a lot harder to look at someone and know they’re on vacation and came from a state that they’re supposed to be quarantining. The reason you don’t hear about people disobeying that rule is because the tourist spots aren’t open. Most people down there that came from those states own homes down there


one would assume that 14 day quarantine would be lifted as FL moves into Phase 2.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> And this is why I doubt they even open with these travel restrictions in place. CMs have enough to do without policing people from other states.



Exactly. They have enough to worry about than to babysit adults and make sure they’re not leaving their room for 14 days. It’s much easier to expect people that have homes down there to hope they’re following the rules, but even with them there’s no way of knowing for sure.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jroceagles said:


> one would assume that 14 day quarantine would be lifted as FL moves into Phase 2.


I think most of us are thinking like that. The governor specifically calling out NY in the press conference did give me pause but I’m still in this group.

I also understand those who are concerned it might not be lifted, some people can’t adjust travel plans or can’t risk getting caught breaking quarantine so they need to decide their backup plans just in case.


----------



## Jroceagles

gottalovepluto said:


> I think most of us are thinking like that. The governor specifically calling out NY in the press conference did give me pause but I’m still in this group.
> 
> I also understand those who are concerned it might not be lifted, some people can’t adjust travel plans or can’t risk getting caught breaking quarantine so they need to decide their backup plans just in case.


plus...I believe I read that they only check the flights that are coming from those hot spots...so you live in NY or NJ and fly out of Pennsylvania you are not checked?


----------



## Moliphino

Cramden said:


> We're in the same boat but not traveling until September. Gotta love Bradley by the way.



So much easier and cheaper than Logan, that's for sure! For us Logan is twice as far and the parking is _at least_ twice as expensive.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jroceagles said:


> plus...I believe I read that they only check the flights that are coming from those hot spots...so you live in NY or NJ and fly out of Pennsylvania you are not checked?


You are not. But you are supposed to quarantine anyway and are subject to fine/jail if you don’t (which they don’t seem to enforce). Also if you are unlucky enough to transfer in NY/NJ/CT/LA you are subject to quarantine.

Mess of a system that hopefully goes away after the end of the month!


----------



## michellej47

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> My only driving tip is avoid I-4 unless completely necessary. I take longer routes to avoid it.



This is why, even though it's technically only a 6 hour drive for us, we fly whenver possible because driving is just horrendous.  And we have to get on I95 before I4 which is the scariest stretch of road in the world for me!


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> plus...I believe I read that they only check the flights that are coming from those hot spots...so you live in NY or NJ and fly out of Pennsylvania you are not checked?


This is correct. It is also the case if you connect through another airport (so flying LGA to ATL to MCO for example), you are not checked and asked to sign any documentation. Those connecting flights are also more common right now, given how many airlines have reduced nonstop services between the Tri-State area and Florida. Technically, you are still supposed to quarantine though.

ETA: There are also some hotels that are refusing check-ins from the Tri State area; I assume because they don't want to deal with having to enforce a 14-day quarantine. Also want to be clear that I'm not advocating or encouraging anyone skirt these rules. These are the rules set forth by the Governor and, regardless of enforcement, they should be followed.


----------



## xuxa777

With the numbers from the New York area dropping way down in the past few days in another 2-3 weeks it will be very low, the required 14 day deal will be lifted or be incredibly ridiculous to still have in place. Louisiana should be lifted now as their case rate is lower than many other states that are allowed. There realistically is no worries with this being any type of issue when the parks open.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> This is correct. It is also the case if you connect through another airport (so flying LGA to ATL to MCO for example), you are not checked and asked to sign any documentation. Those connecting flights are also more common right now, given how many airlines have reduced nonstop services between the Tri-State area and Florida. Technically, you are still supposed to quarantine though.
> 
> ETA: *There are also some hotels that are refusing check-ins from the Tri State area;* I assume because they don't want to deal with having to enforce a 14-day quarantine. Also want to be clear that I'm not advocating or encouraging anyone skirt these rules. These are the rules set forth by the Governor and, regardless of enforcement, they should be followed.



But the guest could easily say they’ve been quarantining at a family members house in a non affected state for 2 weeks before traveling to the destination.

The point is, it’s almost impossible to enforce when theme parks reopen and there are tens of thousands of people traveling to Florida from all over the country and there’s no way to know for sure if they’ve been quarantining in a different state than they reside. So when the theme park opens, they’re not going to keep this mandate. It’s too much of a headache.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/dini...ry-to-disney-springs-during-phased-reopening/


That's no different than when parks are at capacity around the Holidays. At least you won't be charged the no-show fee if you can't get in to DS.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> That's no different than when parks are at capacity around the Holidays. At least you won't be charged the no-show fee if you can't get in to DS.




Right, but I think people need to be prepared for their 180 day ADRs not getting them into the parks.


----------



## gwynne

SaintsManiac said:


> Right, but I think people need to be prepared for their 180 day ADRs not getting them into the parks.


Agree.  Hope for the best, but always have a plan B.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Right, but I think people need to be prepared for their 180 day ADRs not getting them into the parks.


The difference is that at the parks Disney knows the amount of people that have adr for a day,  they can count them as part of their capacity before the park opens 
At ds there's no way to know in advance how many people have reservation because most sit downs are 3rd party,  it's also hard to predict capacity cause DS is free to go to


----------



## Farro

Was this discussed already? Most likely, I'm sure I missed it!   Basically - you are taking your life into your own hands!!! (i may or may not be paraphrasing)


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> The difference is that at the parks Disney knows the amount of people that have adr for a day,  they can count them as part of their capacity before the park opens
> At ds there's no way to know in advance how many people have reservation because most sit downs are 3rd party,  it's also hard to predict capacity cause DS is free to go to




We'll see. No guarantee that all TS is even going to be open.


----------



## Primeval Princess

gwynne said:


> Agree.  Hope for the best, but always have a plan B.


I'm at plan Q at this point...


----------



## ajksmom

Jroceagles said:


> one would assume that 14 day quarantine would be lifted as FL moves into Phase 2.


Or perhaps as those states move to phase 2.


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Right, but I think people need to be prepared for their 180 day ADRs not getting them into the parks.


I don't think the two situations are correlated at all.  The Disney Springs statement was made because there is limited garage space.   There will not be an issue with parking at the parks.  The bigger issue will be losing ADRs because restaurants have to cut capacity.  That will probably need to happen.


----------



## stayathomehero

Between the Moderna and Oxford vaccine trial news today, maybe we can all cross our white gloved fingers that this nightmare will be over by early next year and the new normal will be back to the normal normal in regards to the theme park operations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think the two situations are correlated at all.  The Disney Springs statement was made because there is limited garage space.   There will not be an issue with parking at the parks.  The bigger issue will be losing ADRs because restaurants have to cut capacity.  That will probably need to happen.




ok


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> That’s Hawaii. I believe they’re arresting anyone that’s disobeying SAHO’s, not just a select few from hotspot states. It’s much tougher to enforce it while trying to guess where people are from. They can watch my social media all they want, I don’t post about during my trips, or at all, neither does my girlfriend. And if just one person is skating around the mandate, it becomes pointless.
> 
> If it’s still a mandate when I go on my trip, I’ll just simply drive down and leave my car at my sisters house in MD and fly out and in there. Which also makes the mandate useless because I’m coming from NY but using a loophole to get around their mandate


The airline still knows where you live.  The Florida government could still get the manifest from the airline and intercept people that way.   

I wouldn't put myself in a position where I was trying to circumvent a government rule.  There are a lot of bad things that could come out of that.


----------



## C&Jx2

I have friends that literally just landed in Tampa (from Albany) and they said they filled out forms, which no one collected, and the airport workers said “they’re not even really doing that anymore”.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> The airline still knows where you live.  The Florida government could still get the manifest from the airline and intercept people that way.
> 
> I wouldn't put myself in a position where I was trying to circumvent a government rule.  There are a lot of bad things that could come out of that.



They’re not checking people’s IDs coming off the plane. They’re only making people fill out forms coming off of planes that either came directly from the states part of the policy, or ones that connected in those states.


----------



## Hjs33

Jroceagles said:


> one would assume that 14 day quarantine would be lifted as FL moves into Phase 2.


Not necessarily.  In Florida’s reopening plan it says that in phase 2 vacation rentals to states or areas with high community spread should not be allowed.  It also says that vacation rentals should be limited to Florida residents.  Under those rules I don’t see how Disney World would open in Phase 2.  It just wouldn’t be profitable with only Florida residents.

Now the governor could change the specific recommendations, but if he doesn’t I don’t think Disney World would open until Phase 3, which could be a while.


----------



## Jroceagles

Hjs33 said:


> Not necessarily.  In Florida’s reopening plan it says that in phase 2 vacation rentals to states or areas with high community spread should not be allowed.  It also says that vacation rentals should be limited to Florida residents.  Under those rules I don’t see how Disney World would open in Phase 2.  It just wouldn’t be profitable.
> 
> Now the governor could change the specific recommendations, but if he doesn’t I don’t think Disney World would open until Phase 3, which could be a while.


loop hole being vacation rentals....resorts are not vaca rentals.     I think it is lifted when they open...still thinking mid/late June to early July.


----------



## Sarahslay

Hjs33 said:


> Not necessarily.  In Florida’s reopening plan it says that in phase 2 vacation rentals to states or areas with high community spread should not be allowed.  It also says that vacation rentals should be limited to Florida residents.  Under those rules I don’t see how Disney World would open in Phase 2.  It just wouldn’t be profitable.
> 
> Now the governor could change the specific recommendations, but if he doesn’t I don’t think Disney World would open until Phase 3, which could be a while.


Disney world resort hotels are not vacation rentals, this is specifically talking about places like airbnb and other rental companies/individuals.


----------



## MrsBooch

So to steer this back to the actual thread topic - the plans for reopening - i know they could be submitted starting today but is there any reason why they would delay that?


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> So to steer this back to the actual thread topic - the plans for reopening - i know they could be submitted starting today but is there any reason why they would delay that?


If I was Disney I would wait until the last possible minute.  Once the submit a plan for reopening and/or a date for reopening it will likely get leaked.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MrsBooch said:


> So to steer this back to the actual thread topic - the plans for reopening - i know they could be submitted starting today but is there any reason why they would delay that?



Internal plans we don't know about, union stuff, politics, optics, waiting on more data, sourcing supplies, maintenance issues that may have popped up, finalizing of procedures, still figuring out the capacity/profitability analysis with the new social distancing stuff, waiting on final approvals from PR and legal, getting a dozen press releases in order... a whole host of reasons. They know that as soon as a plan is in people will get access to the information, so I'm sure Disney wants every single duck in a row before they say a peep.


----------



## Jroceagles

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Nice, they are trying for this Friday and Saturday, great news


----------



## cm8

jerry557 said:


> Not sure what you mean since Tokyo Disneyland is still closed. Do you mean Shanghai? Temperature there today was 83 degrees. In Florida in July the temperature is regularly 95+ degrees plus heavy humidity. Very different than the weather in Shanghai right now.
> 
> *And once again, you are comparing very different cultures.*



The ability to do the right thing has nothing to do with “Culture” .


----------



## momtwoboys

Cramden said:


> We're in the same boat but not traveling until September. Gotta love Bradley by the way.


Same from MA and flying our of BDL in sept... which was moved from April.


----------



## MrsBooch

Remember when we were all mad about paper straws? i miss that.


----------



## epcotobsessed

I have a trip starting July 31 in my cart, just can't make myself book it for some reason. The $200 deposit is not a deal breaker for me if I lose it, though having to decide by July 1 whether or not to cancel seems iffy to me. On the other hand, if a reopening date of mid-late July is announced I probably won't be able to book this because my guess is resorts/tickets will sell out in a matter of minutes and even having tickets won't guarantee park admission.


----------



## JoeA

yulilin3 said:


> I have been in Orlando for 23 years and I have never seen it NOT under construction



I moved out of FL 23 years ago but prior to that I lived in Clearwater for about 12 years and we’d make very frequent trips to WDW...I-4 was always a mess back then!


----------



## tink2424

Mit88 said:


> The issue with Waterparks and pools are, we don’t really know what affect chlorine and water itself has on the virus. A lot seem to think that the virus cant spread through pool water and hot tubs. And most seating at pool decks on Disney property are in the sun where the temperatures mixed with the humidity likely won’t allow the virus to pass from a host. That doesn’t stop other factors of what people touch surrounding the pool area. And even though you don’t often see people coughing in others faces while in a pool, I’ve seen people sneezing in pools, and half of your body is out of the water. So who knows if it could be passed through droplets touching your skin if you’re in a pool and submerge every so often.
> 
> Pools at Disney will more than likely be open along with the resorts, but they’ll probably have limited capacity, and maybe a reservation system. Other states, including NY, which many areas are still under SAHO have Waterparks planning a mid June opening. I don’t think Disney or Universal will open theirs right out the gate, mostly because they’re already going to have enough on their plate when they reopen the other parks. But I’m not sure it’s as far out in the future of an opening as it’s assumed. I think VB will open soon after the other UO parks, and Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard Beach might be a little later in the summer season. Just my guess. Just like everything else, no one knows for sure until they tell us



Yes, we do.  Chlorine inactivates the virus.  This virus isn't different from any other virus in terms for Chlorine/Bromine...


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah well thousands protested there today too so not sure how well that’s going over there either


There are stupid people everywhere.


----------



## Britty2

xuxa777 said:


> Not true, other areas are going down as well , Florida and Georgia included



I don’t know how you can say that when they aren’t in Florida


----------



## goofystitch

JoeA said:


> I moved out of FL 23 years ago but prior to that I lived in Clearwater for about 12 years and we’d make very frequent trips to WDW...I-4 was always a mess back then!


And I moved out of the Orlando area 30 years ago and I-4 was a mess then!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## AmberMV

FYI, Orange County (FL) press conference in 20 min
https://newsroom.ocfl.net/media-advisories/press-releases/2020/03/coronavirus-updates/


----------



## shanes17

Britty2 said:


> I don’t know how you can say that when they aren’t in Florida



Out of how many tests?

They need to display a percent positive, not just 'increased cases'. Its not telling the whole story.


----------



## dina444444

shanes17 said:


> Out of how many tests?
> 
> They need to display a percent positive, not just 'increased cases'. Its not telling the whole story.


Yup. The big concern is the rate of positive tests and more so the rate of hospitalizations not necessarily the number of cases.


----------



## charmed59

For Florida, daily number of tests and percent positive, both for the state and by county, are found at Floridadisaster.org.


----------



## tidefan

One other note on cases.

I am not sure about other states, but most places here in AL are requiring people to get COVID tests before any of the elective procedures (think colonoscopies, endoscopies, MRIs, ultrasounds) and even things like PT.  If there truly is a sizable portion of asymptomatic carriers, I suppose that you will also start to see some of that as well.


----------



## mattpeto

I still think it's an interesting race to watch:

What will happen first?

*Reopening Disney World *vs *Releasing 2021 Packages.  *

We are only about a month away from the typical release of the "next year packages".  It would be kind of unsettling to see the 2021 packages open while they are still considered closed indefinitely.  I also think people would be eager to reschedule their 2020 packages for 2021 (like me) as soon as it's possible but that would also hurt Disney's bottom line a bit in the near-term.

Gut says they won't release 2021 packages while they are closed unless it's really a long-term closure (like Fall).


----------



## xuxa777

Britty2 said:


> I don’t know how you can say that when they aren’t in Florida



This is the number to look at, represents what is going on better. It is from the Florida health site for the last 6 weeks. The target range is one of the gating thresholds they want to keep it below.


----------



## alison228

mattpeto said:


> I still think it's an interesting race to watch:
> 
> What will happen first?
> 
> *Reopening Disney World *vs *Releasing 2021 Packages.  *
> 
> We are only about a month away from the typical release of the "next year packages".  It would be kind of unsettling to see the 2021 packages open while they are still considered closed indefinitely.  I also think people would be eager to reschedule their 2020 packages for 2021 (like me) as soon as it's possible but that would also hurt Disney's bottom line a bit in the near-term.
> 
> Gut says they won't release 2021 packages while they are closed unless it's really a long-term closure (like Fall).


I'm curious about the 2021 packages too and if they'll release them mid June like they typically do. I'm anticipating my 6/21 package to be cancelled in the next coming weeks. Fingers crossed, but I'm prepared. The next time I am able to go is February 2021 for my 30th birthday. Although it's not much, at least if they do open 2021 they will have deposits coming in. I feel like many people are going to be rescheduling for 2021.


----------



## Joe in VA

The President mentioned today during his press conference with restaurateurs that he was proposing an "Explore America" domestic travel tax credit. Will be interesting to hear what this entails and if the VP mentions it during his time in Orlando this week.


----------



## Vern60

Joe in VA said:


> The President mentioned today during his press conference with restaurateurs that he was proposing an "Explore America" domestic travel tax credit. Will be interesting to hear what this entails and if the VP mentions it during his time in Orlando this week.


Do you think that's implying a tax credit for taking a domestic vacation?
That would be a pretty big help for the airlines just to name one.
I am so close to canceling my early August week at the Poly for a week over Christmas at CBR. Costs are very similar when I include airfare. I've just been thinking things might be settled down a lot more by then, not to mention avoiding the summer heat and never have ridden the skyliner.


----------



## Jrb1979

dina444444 said:


> Yup. The big concern is the rate of positive tests and more so the rate of hospitalizations not necessarily the number of cases.


I don't care about that. More cases means its still around so the need to practice social distancing should still be in place. We can reopen things just keep social distancing measures in place


----------



## Searc

cm8 said:


> The ability to do the right thing has nothing to do with “Culture” .


The *ability* to do the right thing and the *willingness* are two very different things, as evidenced by the last couple weeks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> The *ability* to do the right thing and the *willingness* are two very different things, as evidenced by the last couple weeks.


And don’t even get people started on what *is* the right thing...


----------



## RamblingMad

Vern60 said:


> Do you think that's implying a tax credit for taking a domestic vacation?
> That would be a pretty big help for the airlines just to name one.
> I am so close to canceling my early August week at the Poly for a week over Christmas at CBR. Costs are very similar when I include airfare. I've just been thinking things might be settled down a lot more by then, not to mention avoiding the summer heat and never have ridden the skyliner.



Feels like the home buyers credit. No idea why you want to encourage travel during a pandemic.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Can't wait to start flying again.  It will be different but I welcome it.


----------



## Searc

Vern60 said:


> Do you think that's implying a tax credit for taking a domestic vacation?
> That would be a pretty big help for the airlines just to name one.
> I am so close to canceling my early August week at the Poly for a week over Christmas at CBR. Costs are very similar when I include airfare. I've just been thinking things might be settled down a lot more by then, not to mention avoiding the summer heat and never have ridden the skyliner.


Who would ever encourage travel during a pandemic?


----------



## wareagle57

*NEWS*

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/s...ot-gatorland-icon-park-could-reopen-this-week
This says a vote could happen Thursday that would allow smaller parks to open as soon as Friday. Funspot said they would open Friday if approved and Gatorland on Saturday. No date for ICON.

These places were still running about a week after the major parks closed. Not that it’s a 1:1 comparison but it’s another small step towards Universal and Disney.


----------



## yankeesfan123

wareagle57 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/s...ot-gatorland-icon-park-could-reopen-this-week
> This says a vote could happen Thursday that would allow smaller parks to open as soon as Friday. Funspot said they would open Friday if approved and Gatorland on Saturday. No date for ICON.
> 
> These places were still running about a week after the major parks closed. Not that it’s a 1:1 comparison but it’s another small step towards Universal and Disney.


Ditto. And the Orange County task force said there was a focus this week in the planning to open orange county’s “smaller attractions”.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Joe in VA said:


> The President mentioned today during his press conference with restaurateurs that he was proposing an "Explore America" domestic travel tax credit. Will be interesting to hear what this entails and if the VP mentions it during his time in Orlando this week.


Link?


----------



## wareagle57

yankeesfan123 said:


> Ditto. And the Orange County task force said there was a focus this week in the planning to open orange county’s “smaller attractions”.



I think the timeline we will see is:

Wednesday - Pence meets with task force
Thursday - Small parks vote to reopen and do so over the weekend.
Friday- DeSantis announces approval for Disney and Universal to open on their proposed dates which will be early June for Universal and Mid-late June for Disney.


----------



## Searc

rpb718 said:


> Who would espouse treatments using household cleaners?


Good point.


----------



## TexasChick123

Disney needs to hurry up and figure it out! Our governor said today that they’re waiting on guidance from Disney to see what they need to do here in TX for theme parks. He actually said that!


----------



## hertamaniac

wareagle57 said:


> No date for ICON.



ICON park is already in a partial opened phase.

https://iconparkorlando.com/about/directions-hours/


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> I think the timeline we will see is:
> 
> Wednesday - Pence meets with task force
> Thursday - Small parks vote to reopen and do so over the weekend.
> Friday- DeSantis announces approval for Disney and Universal to open on their proposed dates which will be early June for Universal and Mid-late June for Disney.


I think you are close but I think Disney and Universal will open within days of each other, not weeks


----------



## aibo

Searc said:


> Who would ever encourage travel during a pandemic?


They have been researching for over 30 years on a vaccine against the HIV virus without solving the challenge. About 35 million believe to have died of HIV  so far, only in 2016 and 2017 nearly 2 million died of HIV / AIDS complications.
The Covid-19 vaccine will take time, and until then follow Disney guidelins, wash hands and if one are in the risk groups maybe wait till it is safe ? I will where a mask


----------



## Geomom

tidefan said:


> One other note on cases.
> 
> I am not sure about other states, but most places here in AL are requiring people to get COVID tests before any of the elective procedures (think colonoscopies, endoscopies, MRIs, ultrasounds) and even things like PT.  If there truly is a sizable portion of asymptomatic carriers, I suppose that you will also start to see some of that as well.


I live in MA.  Any procedure at the hospital requires a covid test first.  We're not quite at the elective phase here yet.  I had an essential surgery last Monday and had to get a covid test the Friday before.  Planned c-sections and inductions need covid tests in advance.  They're doing 30 minute tests for births and emergencies.


----------



## elle21

rpb718 said:


> Who would espouse treatments using household cleaners?


Who would ever believe that’s what someone said to do??


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

aibo said:


> They have been researching for over 30 years on a vaccine against the HIV virus without solving the challenge. About 35 million believe to have died of HIV  so far, only in 2016 and 2017 nearly 2 million died of HIV / AIDS complications.
> The Covid-19 vaccine will take time, and until then follow Disney guidelins, wash hands and if one are in the risk groups maybe wait till it is safe ? I will where a mask


Got mine ready:


----------



## C&Jx2

AmberMV said:


> I think you are close but I think Disney and Universal will open within days of each other, not weeks


There is no way Disney would let UOR be open too long before them and visa-versa.


----------



## Searc

AmberMV said:


> I think you are close but I think Disney and Universal will open within days of each other, not weeks


I agree, I think their timelines will be very similar for reopening, if not the same day.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> ICON park is already in a partial opened phase.
> 
> https://iconparkorlando.com/about/directions-hours/


Only the icon ( Orlando eye) and Starflyer are closed,  madame tussauds and sealife are open


----------



## TexasChick123

AmberMV said:


> I think you are close but I think Disney and Universal will open within days of each other, not weeks





C&Jx2 said:


> There is no way Disney would let UOR be open too long before them and visa-versa.



I agree. No way Disney “lets” Universal be the first by a long time before them. I just don’t see that.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Only the icon ( Orlando eye) and Starflyer are closed,  madame tussauds and sealife are open



And the eateries are open there too.

Dave and Buster's has been open on I-drive.  Andretti Karting is likely looking at next week.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Only the icon ( Orlando eye) and Starflyer are closed,  madame tussauds and sealife are open


Since you are/were a CM and have more knowledge than most of us on what goes into daily operations when do you think Disney will open?  Mid June or not until July?


----------



## xuxa777

Searc said:


> Who would ever encourage travel during a pandemic?


anyone who has traveled since 2015 has traveled during a pandemic and especially in the southern US and also during 2009-10


----------



## Music City Mama

wareagle57 said:


> I think the timeline we will see is:
> 
> Wednesday - Pence meets with task force
> Thursday - Small parks vote to reopen and do so over the weekend.
> Friday- DeSantis announces approval for Disney and Universal to open on their proposed dates which will be early June for Universal *and Mid-late June for Disney*.



From your lips to Mickey's ears!


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Since you are/were a CM and have more knowledge than most of us on what goes into daily operations when do you think Disney will open?  Mid June or not until July?


I am not nor have i been a cm, i just have family and a lot of friends who are,  none of them have any clues as cm usually get told last on everything
I will continue to give my guess to mid June


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Congrats Josh!  On to that next step up the corporate ladder...  You will be missed at WDW. 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/josh...iences-and-products-leaves-walt-disney-world/


----------



## planecrazy63

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Congrats Josh!  On to that next step up the corporate ladder...  You will be missed at WDW.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/josh...iences-and-products-leaves-walt-disney-world/


This didn't take long - Josh was only President of WDW for a year. I know he has been around for awhile and congrats to him. Only have heard good things and hope that translates to what we see across some currently very hard his Business Units at Disney.


----------



## yankeesfan123

TexasChick123 said:


> I agree. No way Disney “lets” Universal be the first by a long time before them. I just don’t see that.


Is there any argument that whoever opens first is, arguably, the “wrong” and “greedy” one? Rather than doing everything it is to be “first”.

In my opinion, being first doesn’t necessarily mean being right.


----------



## yankeesfan123

planecrazy63 said:


> This didn't take long - Josh was only President of WDW for a year. I know he has been around for awhile and congrats to him. Only have heard good things and hope that translates to what we see across some currently very hard his Business Units at Disney.


To be fair, it’s not like they ousted someone to put D’Amaro in the position instead.


----------



## RamblingMad

yankeesfan123 said:


> Is there any argument that whoever opens first is, arguably, the “wrong” and “greedy” one? Rather than doing everything it is to be “first”.
> 
> In my opinion, being first doesn’t necessarily mean being right.



Disneyland will learn from this.


----------



## planecrazy63

yankeesfan123 said:


> To be fair, it’s not like they ousted someone to put D’Amaro in the position instead.


I didn't say the did - but just a month ago they said they weren't going to fill these positions for the "foreseeable future". I'm sure he has shown a lot with his work on the corona task force in FL + he is well liked by CMs. You need that as your try and recover.


----------



## yulilin3

Something interesting just popped up on the hub
Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world" 
The following wording is interesting
"All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"

Btw the schedule has not come out yet


----------



## epcotobsessed

yulilin3 said:


> Something interesting just popped up on the hub
> Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
> Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world"
> The following wording is interesting
> "All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"
> 
> Btw the schedule has not come out yet


Thank you, I'm going to pull the trigger and book that package for late July/early August. I have faith!


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Something interesting just popped up on the hub
> Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
> Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world"
> The following wording is interesting
> "All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"
> 
> Btw the schedule has not come out yet


Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Tigger's ally

yankeesfan123 said:


> Is there any argument that whoever opens first is, arguably, the “wrong” and “greedy” one? Rather than doing everything it is to be “first”.
> 
> In my opinion, being first doesn’t necessarily mean being right.



Yeah, there would be argument for sure if the first one to open was very stringent and the second one opened a week later but was lax with their policy and enforcement.  You bet.  And being first to open doesn't necessarily mean being wrong either.


----------



## vinotinto

Joe in VA said:


> The President mentioned today during his press conference with restaurateurs that he was proposing an "Explore America" domestic travel tax credit. Will be interesting to hear what this entails and if the VP mentions it during his time in Orlando this week.


You will not have to twist my arm if the USA wants to subsidize my Poly stay.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Something interesting just popped up on the hub
> Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
> Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world"
> The following wording is interesting
> "All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"
> 
> Btw the schedule has not come out yet


They’ve got those DS CMs starting soon so this looks like it will be up in time for them to complete before starting back...


----------



## DavidHobart

vinotinto said:


> You will not have to twist my arm if the USA wants to subsidize my Poly stay.


When prices get subsidized by a third party, the first party (i.e. Disney) tends to raise them so that the list-price-minus-subsidy net cash cost is the same as what the second party (that is, you...) have already shown they will bear.

You can see this in e.g. the last 30 years of college price increases...


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Something interesting just popped up on the hub
> Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
> Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world"
> The following wording is interesting
> "All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"
> 
> Btw the schedule has not come out yet



I think that, and the new statement they have on the booking site - by visiting Disney Resort you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure of Covid -19 - seems they are starting to get their ducks in a row.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Based on the Governor's continued optimism at every press conference and the data I've been watching for our state I'm going to guesstimate they are shooting for a June 8 opening.  I do not know for whom (whether FL residents only or resort guests or DVC, etc), but I think that's their target date.
> 
> Edit: We should know if that's the case on Sunday whether CMs get called back for park positions


I'm sticking to this guess, and hoping and praying I don't get cancelled for a 3rd time since March (current next res. is June 10)


----------



## vinotinto

DavidHobart said:


> When prices get subsidized by a third party, the first party (i.e. Disney) tends to raise them so that the list-price-minus-subsidy net cash cost is the same as what the second party (that is, you...) have already shown they will bear.
> 
> You can see this in e.g. the last 30 years of college price increases...


Fear not my friend, I was joking. Congress would have to approve any "tax credit." And I highly doubt they will be incentivizing travel in the near future. I mean, FL still has (unenforced) quarantine restrictions from some states. Hawaii also requires quarantine for visitors. One thing is to allow travel, a completely opposite thing is to incentivize it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

New man in charge at WDW... Jeff Vahle 

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/18/jeff-vahle-named-as-the-new-president-of-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## StevieB81

ryman471 said:


> You think Thursday is when they will decide if they will be open or closed the week of June14th?


My trip starts on the 7th. This week is my week to have dates removed, or not


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

DavidHobart said:


> When prices get subsidized by a third party, the first party (i.e. Disney) tends to raise them so that the list-price-minus-subsidy net cash cost is the same as what the second party (that is, you...) have already shown they will bear.
> 
> You can see this in e.g. the last 30 years of college price increases...



Disney will be competing with the rest of the country for where people spend this, I don't think they can price themselves out of a tight(er) market.  Right now Yellowstone may get my $$.  Guessing this would be for next year?  And probably won't happen anyway.


----------



## junderwood99

yulilin3 said:


> Something interesting just popped up on the hub
> Along with  hand on training,  cms have to take online training and complete throughout their career at Disney
> Today they added "moving forward-wellness in our new world"
> The following wording is interesting
> "All cm should prioritize and complete this training during their next scheduled shift"
> 
> Btw the schedule has not come out yet


Interesting information...... is this for all CM or just CM assigned to Disney Springs?


----------



## yulilin3

junderwood99 said:


> Interesting information...... is this for all CM or just CM assigned to Disney Springs?


All cm


----------



## Mit88

StevieB81 said:


> My trip starts on the 7th. This week is my week to have dates removed, or not





AmberMV said:


> I'm sticking to this guess, and hoping and praying I don't get cancelled for a 3rd time since March (current next res. is June 10)



Hoping for the best for you guys and they open on the 8th. I rebooked for June 15th. Just going to keep rolling my reservations until I get to go down there.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...-one-of-disneys-biggest-coronavirus-headaches
Should be interesting to see what happens with Epcot


----------



## Mit88

I just want the festival pavilion that’s going behind SSE, but I’m sure it’ll be cut from the budget. Mary Poppins will be cancelled for now, but I’m sure it’ll stay as a future project. The spine will be done with a few adjustments. Space220, Guardians, Moana, and Ratatouille are too far along. SSE refurb will almost definitely be cancelled


----------



## DisneyWishes14

e_yerger said:


> Question: People who are concerned about the NY/NJ travel ban.
> 
> If you live in the area, and the ban was lifted today, would you get on a plane and fly down to Florida tomorrow?
> 
> As a New Jerseyian, my answer to that is No. In a month, I may be swayed to say Yes.
> 
> I think we're getting a little too caught up in this travel ban considering it could be lifted at any time in the future.



I would go to DS the day it opened if I could.  WDW as well.  But I will not get on a plane right now.  Not only am I not comfortable getting on a plane, JetBlue has canceled all direct flights to MCO from our smaller, more local airport and there is no way I'm driving to JFK, LGA or Newark right now.  Our March trip was scrapped due to the initial closure and our next trip is planned for November.  Here's hoping getting on a plane is a little less daunting at that time.  Until then, I have already researched places in our state to vacation this summer - it will be an opportunity to explore closer to home that I would not have even considered otherwise.  We will enjoy whatever it is we are able to do.



mattpeto said:


> I still think it's an interesting race to watch:
> 
> What will happen first?
> 
> *Reopening Disney World *vs *Releasing 2021 Packages.  *
> 
> We are only about a month away from the typical release of the "next year packages".  It would be kind of unsettling to see the 2021 packages open while they are still considered closed indefinitely.  I also think people would be eager to reschedule their 2020 packages for 2021 (like me) as soon as it's possible but that would also hurt Disney's bottom line a bit in the near-term.
> 
> Gut says they won't release 2021 packages while they are closed unless it's really a long-term closure (like Fall).



I'm going to speculate that we are going to see packages become available around the same time we always do.  There are people whose trips were already canceled that couldn't rebook for this year that are chomping at the bit to schedule for 2021.  There are also people who aren't even considering traveling this year who want to book into 2021.  And then there are those who go every year who would like to book ASAP for 2021 as well.  Keeping in mind that you can already book a room-only or basic package as far out as 9/29/21 as of today, people who really want to rebook right now can (and then just add tickets/dining onto the basic package if they would like those components included).  I think releasing the packages as they normally do sends a signal that things are getting back on track, builds excitement for next year and also adds more cash to the Disney coffers.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Apologies if this was already posted but it looks like Hong Kong is doing some tests with CMs in the park starting this week. 

https://www.dimsumdaily.hk/hong-kon...pening-by-executing-internal-trial-operation/


----------



## mshanson3121

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm going to speculate that we are going to see packages become available around the same time we always do.  There are people whose trips were already canceled that couldn't rebook for this year that are chomping at the bit to schedule for 2021.  There are also people who aren't even considering traveling this year who want to book into 2021.  And then there are those who go every year who would like to book ASAP for 2021 as well.  Keeping in mind that you can already book a room-only or basic package as far out as 9/29/21 as of today, people who really want to rebook right now can (and then just add tickets/dining onto the basic package if they would like those components included).  I think releasing the packages as they normally do sends a signal that things are getting back on track, builds excitement for next year and also adds more cash to the Disney coffers.



All of this. They'd be foolish not to, all those deposits will add up to quite a helpful chunk of change. I personally can't wait to book.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...-one-of-disneys-biggest-coronavirus-headaches
> Should be interesting to see what happens with Epcot



One thing that really stood out to me, that deep down I already knew, but still don't like reading, was this:

_"The thinking is that hopefully, by mid-2021, some of the current safety protocols could *begin* to be relaxed"._

That doesn't bode well for everything being back to normal for our 2021 trip. And back to old normal (all parades, shows, fireworks, character greets as normal) is the only way we'll go. I hate the idea of waiting till 2022, but I'm also fully aware we likely will have to, to get the experience we want.


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> One thing that really stood out to me, that deep down I already knew, but still don't like reading, was this:
> 
> _"The thinking is that hopefully, by mid-2021, some of the current safety protocols could *begin* to be relaxed"._
> 
> That doesn't bode well for everything being back to normal for our 2021 trip. And back to old normal (all parades, shows, fireworks, character greets as normal) is the only way we'll go. I hate the idea of waiting till 2022, but I'm also fully aware we likely will have to, to get the experience we want.



Unless it’s a quote directly from Disney themselves, I’d take any opinionated quotes with a grain of salt.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> One thing that really stood out to me, that deep down I already knew, but still don't like reading, was this:
> 
> _"The thinking is that hopefully, by mid-2021, some of the current safety protocols could *begin* to be relaxed"._
> 
> That doesn't bode well for everything being back to normal for our 2021 trip. And back to old normal (all parades, shows, fireworks, character greets as normal) is the only way we'll go. I hate the idea of waiting till 2022, but I'm also fully aware we likely will have to, to get the experience we want.


I don't pay a lot of attention to articles that are just speculation that really don't have facts to back them up. We don't even know what they'll cut in the beginning, let alone how long those cuts will last. But I agree, it could easily run into 2021 before things are back to "normal"- and I'm not sure some things will ever go back to where they were. I think we're going to have a new normal, just like after 9/11, we just don't know what that new normal is going to be.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TexasChick123 said:


> I agree. No way Disney “lets” Universal be the first by a long time before them. I just don’t see that.



Disney has more to lose long term in the public perception and confidence department. This is not a race you really want win. The first major park to open will have all eyes on them. People generally have a different set of expectations for Disney, because that’s how Disney has established their brand and identity. They trust Disney more. 

If Universal opens earlier than Disney, they can let Universal take the any heat for opening up and Disney can say things like “Guest safety is a priority and we are taking every measure to provide a safe experience for our guests, blah blah blah.” I actually think it is in their best interest long term to *not* open first.


----------



## abnihon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney has more to lose long term in the public perception and confidence department. This is not a race you really want win. The first major park to open will have all eyes on them. People generally have a different set of expectations for Disney, because that’s how Disney has established their brand and identify. They trust Disney more.
> 
> If Universal opens earlier than Disney, they can let Universal take the any heat for opening up and Disney can say things like “Guest safety is a priority and we are taking every measure to provide a safe experience for our guests, blah blah blah.” I actually think it is in their best interest long term to *not* open first.



I agree it would not surprise me if Universal opened a month or more before Disney.


----------



## karly05

yankeesfan123 said:


> Is there any argument that whoever opens first is, arguably, the “wrong” and “greedy” one? Rather than doing everything it is to be “first”.
> 
> In my opinion, being first doesn’t necessarily mean being right.



IMO, no matter who does what when or how, Disney will get all the grief. The online cottage industry of Disney Haters and the click bait  value of "HorribleEventWDW!" will make sure of that.


----------



## AvidDisReader

We had WDW reservation for 5/29 thru 6/6.  So since Disney has decided not to open the whole family decided to go to Clearwater instead.  We called and Busch Gardens plans to open June 1 as does Seaworld.   Just because we were curious we called Universal and they stated their plans are to still open on June 1.  Makes you think that MickeyWaffles above is right that Disney wants Universal and others to open first and take the heat from the politically correct crowd crowd.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read that Hong Kong Disneyland is having soft openings with CMs starting today for the rest of the week.  This comes after three weeks of preparations.  (source reliable - not able to be linked)


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> I agree it would not surprise me if Universal opened a month or more before Disney.


It would shock me. I've always expected that they would open with days of each other. They have said in the past they were working together on re-opening- how true that is no one knows, but I think they need each other to be open, Universal perhaps more than Disney. There are an awful lot of people who won't go if they can't go to both parks.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> It would shock me. I've always expected that they would open with days of each other. They have said in the past they were working together on re-opening- how true that is no one knows, but I think they need each other to be open, Universal perhaps more than Disney. There are an awful lot of people who won't go if they can't go to both parks.



Im not sure how much they are working together. As case in point the guidelines out of the international amusement park group has universal six flags sea world all as contributing to them — no Disney.

it seems to me disney is doing their own thing.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Unless it’s a quote directly from Disney themselves, I’d take any opinionated quotes with a grain of salt.



Except that again, currently, the experts back it up. They all predict that social distancing is here to stay until a vaccine (or treatment etc...). Hence why it won't surprise me if that "opinionated quote" comes true.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mshanson3121 said:


> Except that again, currently, the experts back it up. They all predict that social distancing is here to stay until a vaccine. Hence why it won't surprise me if that "opinionated quote" comes true.


I feel like we all have two choices: stay inside and be safe, or m* up and take the plunge back into normal life. It's going to be hard for me to make this transition, but I miss Disney..!


----------



## jbreen2010

We have a reservation starting June 12th.  I understand how complicated the global pandemic must be to navigate, but it's surprising that Disney can't just announce what their plans are regarding timing.  If Universal/Busch Gardens/other parks can note a date they are working towards, i'm sure Disney has something up their sleeves that they just aren't announcing.  We postponed from April to June - I think if park opening is postponed again, my plan is to just get a cash refund and plan to go to Disney in a year or two.


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> I don't pay a lot of attention to articles that are just speculation that really don't have facts to back them up. We don't even know what they'll cut in the beginning, let alone how long those cuts will last. But I agree, it could easily run into 2021 before things are back to "normal"- and I'm not sure some things will ever go back to where they were. I think we're going to have a new normal, just like after 9/11, we just don't know what that new normal is going to be.



As I mentioned to the other person, while it may be speculation, it's speculation that is heavily backed up by medical/scientific opinion. I think it's naive of people not to realize it's a very real possibility that we're still a _long_ way out from things being back to normal. That said, it's not just "cuts", it's the social distancing measures, capacity limits, safety requirements etc... Everything cumulatively (at Disney), that it'll be interesting to see how it goes. I agree, I don't necessarily think the shows, parades etc... will be cut forever, or even for a year, but I wouldn't be surprised if for the sake of social distancing, that when they bring them back, the only way you see the fireworks, parades etc... is to have reserved viewing. And, I also agree, I think some things will be around to stay... time will tell which ones.


----------



## mshanson3121

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I feel like we all have two choices: stay inside and be safe, or m* up and take the plunge back into normal life. It's going to be hard for me to make this transition, but I miss Disney..!



Not really sure why you quoted me, with this comment, because it really doesn't make any sense. Social distancing is what is going to allow us to be able to go back out and live life - in what is of course our "new normal".


----------



## DaBourques4

Our trip is scheduled for July 1-6.  We're flying in from New Orleans, but I don't live in a hot spot, actually our numbers are very low in comparison.  IF the travel ban is lifted and Universal is open, but Disney is not, Disney will lose our money and we will go to Universal.  We've been fans of Universal and visited there solely (w/ one day of Disney thrown in here or there) for the last 7 years.  Before that we visited Disney every year since 1998.  This trip was supposed to be my grand daughter's fist Disney trip (age 3.75).  She won't know the difference since it's her first visit, and will have just as much fun.  Hoping for Disney, but will happily go to Universal.  Oh, and for the others from Louisiana or NY tri-state area, I emailed the governor's office last night inquiring as to when he expects to lift the travel ban.  No word yet.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mshanson3121 said:


> Not really sure why you quoted me, with this comment, because it really doesn't make any sense. Social distancing is what is going to allow us to be able to go back out and live life - in what is of course our "new normal".


I responded to your response regarding the possibility of relaxed restrictions only being initiated mid 2021, and the fact that you believe that the opinionated quote is likely. you can simply respond and say that you don't believe masks are part of this, as apparently this is what you took offense to. In my mind masks and social distancing are both requisites.


----------



## AmberMV

@yulilin3 any new interesting updates on the Hub this morning since last night's interesting new bit?  And is the Hub something only employees have access to see?


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> @yulilin3 any new interesting updates on the Hub this morning since last night's interesting new bit?  And is the Hub something only employees have access to see?


I know I’m not @yulilin3 but I don’t believe so and yes.


----------



## tinkerhon

DaBourques4 said:


> Our trip is scheduled for July 1-6.  We're flying in from New Orleans, but I don't live in a hot spot, actually our numbers are very low in comparison.  IF the travel ban is lifted and Universal is open, but Disney is not, Disney will lose our money and we will go to Universal.  We've been fans of Universal and visited there solely (w/ one day of Disney thrown in here or there) for the last 7 years.  Before that we visited Disney every year since 1998.  This trip was supposed to be my grand daughter's fist Disney trip (age 3.75).  She won't know the difference since it's her first visit, and will have just as much fun.  Hoping for Disney, but will happily go to Universal.  Oh, and for the others from Louisiana or NY tri-state area, I emailed the governor's office last night inquiring as to when he expects to lift the travel ban.  No word yet.



Thanks for the heads up regarding your email 
We are booked from jfk for July 14, and obviously, the travel restriction would be the deal-breaker for us


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> One thing that really stood out to me, that deep down I already knew, but still don't like reading, was this:
> 
> _"The thinking is that hopefully, by mid-2021, some of the current safety protocols could *begin* to be relaxed"._
> 
> That doesn't bode well for everything being back to normal for our 2021 trip. And back to old normal (all parades, shows, fireworks, character greets as normal) is the only way we'll go. I hate the idea of waiting till 2022, but I'm also fully aware we likely will have to, to get the experience we want.



I don’t think you’ll see old normal until a vaccine comes out


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> Except that again, currently, the experts back it up. They all predict that social distancing is here to stay until a vaccine (or treatment etc...). Hence why it won't surprise me if that "opinionated quote" comes true.


 Some do sure and but nowhere near all


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/hong-kong-disneyland-reportedly-begins-soft-opening-for-cast-members/


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/hong-kong-disneyland-reportedly-begins-soft-opening-for-cast-members/


Well now that’s 2 parks who did soft openings for CMs only. So I’m thinking we see that before Disney officially opens to the public. We should know about it when they submit their plan to the mayor.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Well now that’s 2 parks who did soft openings for CMs only. So I’m thinking we see that before Disney officially opens to the public. We should know about it when they submit their plan to the mayor.


If the parks were anywhere but China and half owned by China I would agree. I don’t think Disney is going to pay American labor rates (even FL rates) for days on end of guinea pig labor. Maybe a light open for a couple days for CMs in their off time but I can’t imagine it would be more than that.


----------



## DisFitz

AvidDisReader said:


> We had WDW reservation for 5/29 thru 6/6.  So since Disney has decided not to open the whole family decided to go to Clearwater instead.  We called and Busch Gardens plans to open June 1 as does Seaworld.   Just because we were curious we called Universal and they stated their plans are to still open on June 1.  Makes you think that MickeyWaffles above is right that Disney wants Universal and others to open first and take the heat from the politically correct crowd crowd.



I feel like Universal is more likely to open sooner than Disney as well. . . although that may be because Universal is smaller and their workforce isn't unionized. . .


----------



## yulilin3

DisFitz said:


> I feel like Universal is more likely to open sooner than Disney as well. . . although that may be because Universal is smaller and their workforce isn't unionized. . .


And universal has continued paying their full time staff 80%, so they're more interested in getting back open


----------



## BeatingtheOdds

Our June 22-27 reservation at SOG has been cancelled. They are closed through the 30th and planning to re-open July 1


----------



## xuxa777

BeatingtheOdds said:


> Our June 22-27 reservation at SOG has been cancelled. They are closed through the 30th and planning to re-open July 1


 Bet that is the date for Disney to open too, soft open a week or so before.


----------



## AmberMV

BeatingtheOdds said:


> Our June 22-27 reservation at SOG has been cancelled. They are closed through the 30th and planning to re-open July 1


What is SOG?


----------



## TexasChick123

BeatingtheOdds said:


> Our June 22-27 reservation at SOG has been cancelled. They are closed through the 30th and planning to re-open July 1



I’m sorry. I know SOG has to be extra careful since it’s all active and retired military.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> What is SOG?



*Shades of Green*


----------



## woody337

AmberMV said:


> What is SOG?


Shades of Green


----------



## TexasChick123

xuxa777 said:


> Bet that is the date for Disney to open too, soft open a week or so before.



SOG doesn’t have any more info than anyone else about when WDW is opening IMO. They are run by the military. It’s completely different. I’m not saying WDW will open before then, but I wouldn’t use this as an indicator of when WDW is opening.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BeatingtheOdds said:


> Our June 22-27 reservation at SOG has been cancelled. They are closed through the 30th and planning to re-open July 1



That doesn't surprise me given the military travel restrictions right now. I just hope the DOD does not extend the restrictions beyond June 30... I'd like to travel with my husband sometime this summer


----------



## Searc

The border closure with Canada has been extended another 30 days, through June 21, so no non-essential travel between the two (and yes, vacation is non-essential).


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney has more to lose long term in the public perception and confidence department. This is not a race you really want win. The first major park to open will have all eyes on them. People generally have a different set of expectations for Disney, because that’s how Disney has established their brand and identity. They trust Disney more.
> 
> If Universal opens earlier than Disney, they can let Universal take the any heat for opening up and Disney can say things like “Guest safety is a priority and we are taking every measure to provide a safe experience for our guests, blah blah blah.” I actually think it is in their best interest long term to *not* open first.



All you have to look at is the day both Disney and Universal closed to know that It doesn’t matter who opens first, Disney will get more negative attention. It was all pictures of Disney that final night open and headlines reading “Disney is trying to purposely kill people with Coronavirus”


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> All you have to look at is the day both Disney and Universal closed to know that It doesn’t matter who opens first, Disney will get more negative attention. It was all pictures of Disney that final night open and headlines reading “Disney is trying to purposely kill people with Coronavirus”


I agree with this. Disney will get more scrutiny vs any other theme park anywhere. Although I think part of the reason, besides being the biggest and most famous, is that the typical Disney guest is much more high risk. It just isn't big news to see a bunch of low risk 20 somethings hopping on roller coasters vs seeing a bunch of vulnerable (older, obese, infants) guests all lining up for it's a small world. The optics are different.


----------



## DisFitz

UOAP said:


> seeing a bunch of vulnerable (older, obese, infants) guests all lining up for it's a small world.



I might resemble that remark


----------



## chasgoose

jbreen2010 said:


> We have a reservation starting June 12th.  I understand how complicated the global pandemic must be to navigate, but it's surprising that Disney can't just announce what their plans are regarding timing.  If Universal/Busch Gardens/other parks can note a date they are working towards, i'm sure Disney has something up their sleeves that they just aren't announcing.  We postponed from April to June - I think if park opening is postponed again, my plan is to just get a cash refund and plan to go to Disney in a year or two.



I'm not that surprised. Think about how complicated the logistics are for reopening the park, which are far more complicated than an outdoor mall like Disney Springs. It's not just how to keep people safe walking around, but each attraction has its own complications in terms of social distancing and hygiene. A ride like Dumbo could be cleaned between each ride (even if that meant slowing everything down), but a ride on an omnimover system like HM that runs on a loop would be much harder to clean. I doubt Disney is going to make any announcements until they have a full sense of what is and isn't possible, how much of the parks and resorts (and pools and other amenities) can be opened and how they are going to present that to potential guests.

I highly doubt WDW will be open by June and even if it is, it will be in a severely limited and restricted capacity, only to very slowly start adding things back to something closer to the full experience.


----------



## Mit88

At the point, Disney knows full well that whatever they do is going to cause negative press. They can’t stop operations because people hate them. They know people have, and always will target them


----------



## MicheyMouse

I'm still holding out hope those with resort reservations in June will be the test group with access to the first phase of re-opening.  I'd guess that would be 25000-50,000 people to spread around at this point.


----------



## andyman8

I'll have an updated list of offsite hotel reopening dates in a few days, but it appears that (while not announced) the Dolphin is now only accepting reservations from June 15 and beyond and the Swan is only accepting reservations from July 1 and beyond. They were both taking reservations for June 1 and beyond on Sunday. Their official statement still says closed through May 31, but that doesn't appear to be the case anymore.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JoeA

Mit88 said:


> All you have to look at is the day both Disney and Universal closed to know that It doesn’t matter who opens first, Disney will get more negative attention. It was all pictures of Disney that final night open and headlines reading “Disney is trying to purposely kill people with Coronavirus”



also, if you remember the guest who flew from LA,  went to a convention, went to Universal, went to Disney, and who knows what else...all the headlines said, “Guest died after going to Disney”.


----------



## Cramden

rteetz said:


> View attachment 495647


That looks frightening to me!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cramden said:


> That looks frightening to me!




Why?


----------



## J-BOY

Cramden said:


> That looks frightening to me!


It looks incredibly welcoming, IMO.


----------



## Cramden

SaintsManiac said:


> Why?



It was a joke.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 495647


This is exactly what I expected from Disney. Looking for new ways to engage, to make up for experiences that are not available. And to get guests (adults and kids) to comply with the new safety measures in more subtle ways, such as proper modeling of the behavior and making it engaging and fun.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like some Disney media/YouTube/vlog people were invited to test some of the procedures at Disney Springs today.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262809015521812480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262811844735107072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262817319325229061

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818108122767361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818273835585545


----------



## stayathomehero

Cramden said:


> It was a joke.



Meeska Mouska one of us. Meeska Mouska one of us. Meeska Mouska one of us.



vinotinto said:


> This is exactly what I expected from Disney. Looking for new ways to engage, to make up for experiences that are not available. And to get guests (adults and kids) to comply with the new safety measures in more subtle ways, such as proper modeling of the behavior and making it engaging and fun.



I love that idea. Finding a way, even in this time which has got to be so scary for kids to have a Disney magic feel to it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818363685904385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262819303121997825


----------



## Eric Smith

Already asked, sorry


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 495647


Love this! What a great crew to do this, they bright colors, cheerful attitude, and they’re used to working with whining human beings


----------



## KBoopaloo

Scroll through to see the temp check 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CAYWEHjjxAw/


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> What is SOG?


Shades of Green


----------



## Mit88

The tent looks huge


----------



## gottalovepluto

J-BOY said:


> It looks incredibly welcoming, IMO.


TBH... it makes me want to wear a mask and join in on the fun. (And I don’t even want to wear a mask  )


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818895255216135


----------



## KBoopaloo

So it looks like they have folks from Advent Health doing the temp checks?


----------



## andyman8

KBoopaloo said:


> So it looks like they have folks from Advent Health doing the temp checks?


According to WFTV, they are.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Looking forward to Tim’s video.


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Looking forward to Tim’s video.


Always do, its a shame about Bandit though


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262809015521812480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262811844735107072
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262817319325229061
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818108122767361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818273835585545


Walking to the right is something people can't/won't do on a regular day at Disney. I don't think arrows on the ground are going to change that. LOL


----------



## Mit88

I love the Trackers, but they’ve been adamant about not going anywhere during the pandemic. And they said last week that neither one of them would be going to CW or DS for at least a few weeks. I’m sure Disney would understand and not pull the perks that they give them if Tim didn’t feel comfortable yet. So my guess is that he’s now turned at least a little bit into being my comfortable in public spaces


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I love the Trackers, but they’ve been adamant about not going anywhere during the pandemic. And they said last week that neither one of them would be going to CW or DS for at least a few weeks. I’m sure Disney would understand and not pull the perks that they give them if Tim didn’t feel comfortable yet. So my guess is that he’s now turned at least a little bit into being my comfortable in public spaces



A private and small media event isn’t the same as reopening day, though.


----------



## apinknightmare

Mit88 said:


> So my guess is that he’s now turned at least a little bit into being my comfortable in public spaces



It probably helps that there are only a few people around.


----------



## AmishGuy91

SaintsManiac said:


> A private and small media event isn’t the same as reopening day, though.



Agreed, today was probably the safest day for them to go for a long awhile.


----------



## Mit88

True, but the virus isn’t only spread through big crowds. There could be 3 other people there with him and he could still catch it. If you’re as afraid as they’ve seemed to be about contracting the virus, they’re not going to take any risks no matter how private the event is unless they’ve gotten at least a little over their fears


----------



## gotomu212

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262818363685904385
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262819303121997825



I think pics like this where they show how far apart people stand when marked on the ground shows why it is so hard to social distance in line. Just 5 people suddenly have a 40-60 ft line (because the square for standing is also a large square).

At a local store we saw a line around the parking lot and that was to accommodate approx 200 people, which isn’t an abnormal number for a large store. We’re also seen a local business strip where lines from each store were starting to run into each other as they grew longer. As we start to find our new normal this will be one to keep an eye on.


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> True, but the virus isn’t only spread through big crowds. There could be 3 other people there with him and he could still catch it. If you’re as afraid as they’ve seemed to be about contracting the virus, they’re not going to take any risks no matter how private the event is unless they’ve gotten at least a little over their fears



The risk of contracting the virus outdoors is extremely low. I’m sure he felt safe walking around DS with very few people around.

To be honest I’m surprised that no known vloggers, given how much time they spent in the parks, contracted the coronavirus. TimTracker thought he had it but had a negative antibodies test.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> True, but the virus isn’t only spread through big crowds. There could be 3 other people there with him and he could still catch it. If you’re as afraid as they’ve seemed to be about contracting the virus, they’re not going to take any risks no matter how private the event is unless they’ve gotten at least a little over their fears


Maybe we should allow people to decide what level of risk they are comfortable with?  I think the small media event was different then when they were talking about not going back to CityWalk/Disney Springs or the parks once they reopen.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I love the Trackers, but they’ve been adamant about not going anywhere during the pandemic. And they said last week that neither one of them would be going to CW or DS for at least a few weeks. I’m sure Disney would understand and not pull the perks that they give them if Tim didn’t feel comfortable yet. So my guess is that he’s now turned at least a little bit into being my comfortable in public spaces



I’m not a big fan of the Trackers anymore, but with vlogging as their full time job, they surely need views. It’s possible he was not aware he would be asked to a media event and once invited figured it’s a lower risk way to get some new content and a ton of views after months of low view count home vlogs. At least you’d know everyone was being responsible, distancing and wearing masks properly, vs. what may happen when the general public goes. 

Very impressed by the photos I’ve seen from Disney Springs. I sure hope people are responsible and don’t give the new safety team a lot of trouble.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> View attachment 495647



Ok - and strictly speaking from a Disney vacation perspective , I can't sugar-coat this photo -


----------



## tinkerhon

Cramden said:


> That looks frightening to me!



Ok, I'm glad I'm not the only one - !


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m not a big fan of the Trackers anymore, but with vlogging as their full time job, they surely need views. It’s possible he was not aware he would be asked to a media event and once invited figured it’s a lower risk way to get some new content and a ton of views after months of low view count home vlogs. At least you’d know everyone was being responsible, distancing and wearing masks properly, vs. what may happen when the general public goes.
> 
> Very impressed by the photos I’ve seen from Disney Springs. I sure hope people are responsible and don’t give the new safety team a lot of trouble.



It's hard to criticize a place that gives you free everything.. Opinions change.. I do enjoy them though, but you can see certain differences over the years

Anyway, I assume many bloggers will be there for the opening, saying how wonderful it is.

I like what I am seeing personally, but everything always changes when the crowds start to come so we will see. I expect many people wearing masks the wrong way, putting them on their chin, and CM's trying to control it best they can


----------



## tinkerhon

gotomu212 said:


> I think pics like this where they show how far apart people stand when marked on the ground shows why it is so hard to social distance in line. Just 5 people suddenly have a 40-60 ft line (because the square for standing is also a large square).
> 
> At a local store we saw a line around the parking lot and that was to accommodate approx 200 people, which isn’t an abnormal number for a large store. We’re also seen a local business strip where lines from each store were starting to run into each other as they grew longer. As we start to find our new normal this will be one to keep an eye on.



For the life of me, I don't know how they are going to handle the bus lines and seating


----------



## e_yerger

What day of the week have room cancellations been coming out?


----------



## planecrazy63

e_yerger said:


> What day of the week have room cancellations been coming out?


Wednesday or Thursday mostly - unless it's DVC which has been 5 days before.


----------



## e_yerger

planecrazy63 said:


> Wednesday or Thursday mostly - unless it's DVC which has been 5 days before.


Well tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## SMRT-1

e_yerger said:


> What day of the week have room cancellations been coming out?


Usually it's been Wednesday, but last week it wasn't until Thursday morning.


----------



## runjulesrun

Did I miss a post about CM schedules? Did they ever come out?


----------



## planecrazy63

runjulesrun said:


> Did I miss a post about CM schedules? Did they ever come out?


Last post was they were expected this week on Wednesday (same day as last week) - Disney Springs employees were told they would not see traditional schedules this week.


----------



## AmberMV

planecrazy63 said:


> Last post was they were expected this week on Wednesday (same day as last week) - Disney Springs employees were told they would not see traditional schedules this week.


What does this mean??


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## planecrazy63

AmberMV said:


> What does this mean??


There was an earlier post that the would get their schedules based on seniority next week, but this week they were all give an time /day to come in on the phone versus on the hub. I can't wade through all the "great mask debate" to find it


----------



## TomServo27

SaintsManiac said:


>


Tim said the mask was not uncomfortable at all and he was there at 2:00 so the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Pyotr

TomServo27 said:


> Tim said the mask was not uncomfortable at all and he was there at 2:00 so the hottest part of the day.



Today wasn’t very hot. We had a high of 86 with 55% humidity. I ran a 5k at high noon without much trouble. 


Come July, August, and September, when the heat and humidity are the highest, it will be another story.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Watching that made me not even wanna go. I know it’s the reality but seeing the arrows and the places to stand, just have no interest. Tempature checks when they do absolutely nothing since so many don’t even have symptoms. That isn’t the Disney I care for. I almost feel like I’m some sheep being told what to do and controlled. It’s not only Disney though. It’s just I’m not into the way of life, even though it’s needed for the time being. I would obviously follow the rules but it sucks. I still don’t get how if someone standing in front of you is sick and then you go and stand in that same spot, you won’t catch those germs. But I’m not a doctor so who knows 

Again I know it’s the situation now but I’m not feeling it. This can’t go on forever and won’t.


----------



## jerry557

tinkerhon said:


> For the life of me, I don't know how they are going to handle the bus lines and seating



It's going to be a disaster. Maybe not day one. But when occupancy gets back over 50%, those lines at the bus stops are going to be ridiculous. Even if you do keep them 6 feet apart, how do you not intersect into other lines? I mean there are over 2 dozen resorts. EPCOT has a lot of empty bus stops. And HS added a bunch too recently. So maybe they can manage. But MK, AK, and DS are narrow. I don't see how that's going to work there.


----------



## Jrb1979

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Watching that made me not even wanna go. I know it’s the reality but seeing the arrows and the places to stand, just have no interest. Tempature checks when they do absolutely nothing since so many don’t even have symptoms, so how could that help? People with fevers aren’t going to Disney. That isn’t the Disney I care for. I almost feel like I’m some sheep being told what to do and controlled. It’s not only Disney though. It’s just I’m not into the way of life, even though it’s needed for the time being. I would obviously follow the rules but it sucks.
> 
> Again I know it’s the situation now but I’m not feeling it. This can’t go on forever and won’t.


The one good thing is Disney and Universal have found away to keep capacity low. I hear what you are saying. I go to multiple parks every summer and it won't be the same with social distancing. I'm hoping by next summer things will be more back to normal.


----------



## jerry557

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Watching that made me not even wanna go. I know it’s the reality but seeing the arrows and the places to stand, just have no interest. That isn’t the Disney I care for. I almost feel like I’m some sheep being told what to do and controlled. It’s not only Disney though. It’s just I’m not into the way of life, even though it’s needed for the time being.
> 
> Again I know it’s the situation now but I’m not feeling it. This can’t go on forever and won’t.



That's why I have no interest in going. I'm not interested in paying so much money to feel like I'm in prison or under 24/7 surveillance by Big Brother. This is all becoming a total joke.


----------



## tinkerhon

jerry557 said:


> It's going to be a disaster. Maybe not day one. But when occupancy gets back over 50%, those lines at the bus stops are going to be ridiculous. Even if you do keep them 6 feet apart, how do you not intersect into other lines? I mean there are over 2 dozen resorts. EPCOT has a lot of empty bus stops. And HS added a bunch too recently. So maybe they can manage. But MK, AK, and DS are narrow. I don't see how that's going to work there.


DHS bus stops after park close - 
I picture something like this ! Where I live , the minute you walk near someone !


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> That's why I have no interest in going. I'm not interested in paying so much money to feel like I'm in prison or under 24/7 surveillance by Big Brother. This is all becoming a total joke.


Exactly the reason it will not be long until this fades away.

Most of these social distancing steps were developed weeks ago when things were much more concerning, with the newer info and data showing improvement faster than expected, all this will not last that long.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Exactly the reason it will not be long until this fades away


I think the opposite cause it will keep people away. Be a lot easy to keep capacity low for the time being. Physical distancing is likely going to be around til there is a cure or vaccine. Cases keep rising meaning the virus is still very much widespread.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jrb1979 said:


> I think the opposite cause it will keep people away. Be a lot easy to keep capacity low for the time being. Physical distancing is likely going to be around til there is a cure or vaccine. Cases keep rising meaning the virus is still very much widespread.



There might not even ever be a cure or vaccine. Odds are against. Even the normal flu strains that have a vaccine are maybe 60 percent to keep you protected

While I hope for the best, the idea of this until those things happen will keep people home like this forever.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Yes - you keep saying this on every thread. On every board. On every website.


Everyone is saying the same thing. It’s gotten to the point I can just look at the posters name and pretty much predict what is going to be said in the post. Hopefully tomorrow with some actual news coming out of WDW in the form of Springs opening it will change. But it’s becoming so tiresome seeing the constant back and forth between the same 10-15 people.


----------



## Jroceagles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> There might not even ever be a cure or vaccine. Odds are against. Even the normal flu strains that have a vaccine are maybe 60 percent to keep you protected
> 
> While I hope for the best, the idea of this until those things happen will keep people home like this forever.


Sad if true!  Have to learn to live with this....safely yes...but life must go on.  Because of what you just said...there may not be a when or how.  So what do you do hide in fear or live in caution?


----------



## Jrb1979

I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.


It’s going to be 100% locals that want to be among the first to be back in. No one is making an extended trip to go to DS anytime soon.


----------



## tinkerhon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Watching that made me not even wanna go. I know it’s the reality but seeing the arrows and the places to stand, just have no interest. Tempature checks when they do absolutely nothing since so many don’t even have symptoms. That isn’t the Disney I care for. I almost feel like I’m some sheep being told what to do and controlled. It’s not only Disney though. It’s just I’m not into the way of life, even though it’s needed for the time being. I would obviously follow the rules but it sucks. I still don’t get how if someone standing in front of you is sick and then you go and stand in that same spot, you won’t catch those germs. But I’m not a doctor so who knows
> 
> Again I know it’s the situation now but I’m not feeling it. This can’t go on forever and won’t.



I feel exactly the same way ! Booked our July 14 FPS saturday, and now have no desire to go - I can't see
that much changing by then, and this isn't the Disney we know - not to be melodramatic, but we have so many beautiful memories, and I don't want this trip to be the one we are talking about when my children have children of their own - I am perfectly fine with the social distancing - as a matter of fact, I get claustrophobic when I have people too close to me (especially when they are behind me) , but I just can't see how it's going to work at the parks/restaurants/bus stops/busses- 

I totally understand keeping people safe, but as I mentioned in another thread - paying 100% for a 25% experience just isn't wise - JMHO


----------



## Jroceagles

tinkerhon said:


> I feel exactly the same way ! Booked our July 14 FPS saturday, and now have no desire to go - I can't see
> that much changing by then, and this isn't the Disney we know - not to be melodramatic, but we have so many beautiful memories, and I don't want this trip to be the one we are talking about when my children have children of their own - I am perfectly fine with the social distancing - as a matter of fact, I get claustrophobic when I have people too close to me (especially when they are behind me) , but I just can't see how it's going to work at the parks/restaurants/bus stops/busses-
> 
> I totally understand keeping people safe, but as I mentioned in another thread - paying 100% for a 25% experience just isn't wise - JMHO


May be why they are waiting to open?  Until they can ease back on some of this?  IDK.  If open in late August I will be there!


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.



This is where I agree with you, the craziest over the top steps they are taking will keep people away. When locals can go eat right outside of Disney springs without all the hassle they will, locals other than vloggers won't be going and dealing with that.  Much easier to walk into a restaurant down the street of property without all the hassle.

Disney will get the message and this will all fade away quickly. The third-party stores are going to push to have them removed, sooner than later, temp checks will go first.

A local example of how fast it fades,  was just in one of the big box hardware stores, where they are currently ordered to wear masks by the city, only maybe half of the employees were and even less of the customers.


----------



## xuxa777

Jroceagles said:


> May be why they are waiting to open?  Until they can ease back on some of this?  IDK.  If open in late August I will be there!



This is one of the factors they haven't released a date so far etc. the want to take the temperature so to speak


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> That's why I have no interest in going. I'm not interested in paying so much money to feel like I'm in prison or under 24/7 surveillance by Big Brother. This is all becoming a total joke.


Well Disney basically already tracks you with your magicband so...


----------



## randumb0

Sea World


----------



## wareagle57

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.



What doesn’t look fun? If you mean very little being open that will change. If you mean the crowds I haven’t watched any DS footage yet, but I saw people on here complaining about City Walk crowds the day it opened. We were there for several hours and it felt like a ghost town to us. So very fun and stress free when it came to social distancing. I suspect Springs will be much worse.


----------



## Jrb1979

wareagle57 said:


> What doesn’t look fun? If you mean very little being open that will change. If you mean the crowds I haven’t watched any DS footage yet, but I saw people on here complaining about City Walk crowds the day it opened. We were there for several hours and it felt like a ghost town to us. So very fun and stress free when it came to social distancing. I suspect Springs will be much worse.


I understand it's the world we live in for now but the amount of things you need to do to visit either place  is too much for me. Can't see the parks being much better when this is what you will be doing. This is coming from a guy who goes to multiple parks a summer and stays open til close.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I do wonder about some of the shops at the Springs and if they can afford to operate very long without tourist traffic. I’ve walked through Town Center during the day on more than one trip and wondered how they were able to survive based on the foot traffic they seemed to have during regular times. A lot of the stores are very, very quiet during the day as it is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.



Crazy Disney people will be crazy disney people. Fully include myself in that by the way, maybe not regarding this topic but plenty of others.

Have this conversation with a wider range of people not this self selected group of fans and I don’t think you’d find many chomping at the bit to go, whether it’s because they don’t feel it’s safe/appropriate or they don’t like the measures put into place.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Crazy Disney people will be crazy disney people. Fully include myself in that by the way, maybe not regarding this topic but plenty of others.
> 
> Have this conversation with a wider range of people not this self selected group of fans and I don’t think you’d find many chomping at the bit to go, whether it’s because they don’t feel it’s safe/appropriate or they don’t like the measures put into place.


I'm not a crazy Disney fan. I'm more of an amusement park fan. I love roller coasters and travel all summer to ride them.

 I'm in no hurry to get back to any park right now. Its not just about the amount things you have to do to get in. Its I have to worry about others following the rules as they affect my health as well.


----------



## SierraT

DGsAtBLT said:


> Crazy Disney people will be crazy disney people. Fully include myself in that by the way, maybe not regarding this topic but plenty of others.
> 
> Have this conversation with a wider range of people not this self selected group of fans and I don’t think you’d find many chomping at the bit to go, whether it’s because they don’t feel it’s safe/appropriate or they don’t like the measures put into place.



I think most posting on boards like dis would consider themselves crazy Disney people.  

That said, there is no way I’m putting my family through what timtracker went though today on vacation. I’m sure it’s tolerable for locals and I knew it would probably be an uncomfortable situation in the beginning, but not worth the stress for my family right now. 

I still haven’t cancelled my full trip in which one week was affected but there is no way I’m going until the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Crazy Disney people will be crazy disney people. Fully include myself in that by the way, maybe not regarding this topic but plenty of others.
> 
> Have this conversation with a wider range of people not this self selected group of fans and I don’t think you’d find many chomping at the bit to go, whether it’s because they don’t feel it’s safe/appropriate or they don’t like the measures put into place.




My casual Disney fan friends do not think it is safe at all.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.


Agreed.  That’s way too much thinking for vacation.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> My casual Disney fan friends do not think it is safe at all.


I find that people’s judgement on what’s safe and what isn’t is directly related to how badly they want to do whatever it is.


----------



## johnnyr

After seeing what it’s going to be like to visit Disney Parks for the foreseeable future, I just can’t. I know they are doing what they need to do to get people back to work while keeping everyone safe but this is not my idea of a vacation. I hope someday everything goes back to the way it was but I think it’s going t be a very very long time before that happens.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> I find that people’s judgement on what’s safe and what isn’t is directly related to how badly they want to do whatever it is.


I’m sure there are plenty of ppl who have canceled b/c they don’t think it’ll be safe, but I don’t know anyone personally. Most ppl I know who don’t think it’s safe, don’t have a trip booked anyway. The ppl I know who may still cancel are basing that decision on whatever modifications will be in place.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> I find that people’s judgement on what’s safe and what isn’t is directly related to how badly they want to do whatever it is.



Maybe, but I can tell you there are quite a few things I want badly that I am not doing right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

johnnyr said:


> After seeing what it’s going to be like to visit Disney Parks for the foreseeable future, I just can’t. I know they are doing what they need to do to get people back to work while keeping everyone safe but this is not my idea of a vacation. I hope someday everything goes back to the way it was but I think it’s going t be a very very long time before that happens.


I agree. I want so bad to rationalize that it’ll be ok, but the more I see the more I know I need to just cancel.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe, but I can tell you there are quite a few things I want badly that I am not doing right now.


You have mentioned football. If we have football in the fall, will you feel like it’s safe enough to go?


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I find that people’s judgement on what’s safe and what isn’t is directly related to how badly they want to do whatever it is.


I mostly agree with that. I'm an amusement park junkie as my friends call me as I spend all summer traveling to different amusement parks. I'm not ready to go any park yet even with all the measures they put in. I know I can follow the rules but my health and safety relies too much on others in regards to this virus.


----------



## Joe in VA

Most Vegas casinos have set reopening for 6/1, they are distancing tables, slots, etc and requiring employees to be masked. They are encouraging rather than requiring guests to wear masks. Even though its indoors, in facilities where people constantly have a cigarette or alcoholic beverage in their mouth masks are much more difficult to enforce than at Disney parks.

https://thepointsguy.com/news/las-vegas-reopening-after-coronavirus/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Joe in VA said:


> Most Vegas casinos have set reopening for 6/1, they are distancing tables, slots, etc and requiring employees to be masked. They are encouraging rather than requiring guests to wear masks. Even though its indoors, in facilities where people constantly have a cigarette or alcoholic beverage in their mouth masks are much more difficult to enforce than at Disney parks.
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/news/las-vegas-reopening-after-coronavirus/



Casinos in Louisiana are open as of yesterday.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe, but I can tell you there are quite a few things I want badly that I am not doing right now.


Mine is that I just want to be able to go to my trailer at some point this summer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Mine is that I just want to be able to go to my trailer at some point this summer.



My list is long, but I need a couple of weeks of data since Louisiana reopened before I feel comfortable.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I agree. I want so bad to rationalize that it’ll be ok, but the more I see the more I know I need to just cancel.



I knew we needed to cancel our March trip and we shouldn’t have been traveling to Disney, but I’m still really glad Disney ended up closing and making the call for us. It’s really hard to let go of the trip and drive yourself crazy wondering if it would have been totally fine to go. When they cancelled it was almost a relief, because it was no longer my call (even though I knew what was the right call for us to make).

I think it would have been way harder to lose a trip had I been able to “see” (on social media) the resort functioning somewhat normally without us there. I totally understanding the rationalizing when you’ve already got a planned and booked trip.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> My list is long, but I need a couple of weeks of data since Louisiana reopened before I feel comfortable.


Here where I live they just opened stores and private campgrounds. Restaurants are still only takeout still.


----------



## Mit88

I just watched the Tracker video from today, I dont think I saw more than 2 people in a frame at the same time. I figured theyd still have a group of people in a herd and going into restaurants touching things. So, I should have watched the video before I made my comments earlier, I apologize for causing a stir for nothing

Also, I said that the tent to get your temperature checked looked enormous. It looked like a tent. But turns out it was just the parking lot lol


----------



## tinkerhon

Jroceagles said:


> May be why they are waiting to open?  Until they can ease back on some of this?  IDK.  If open in late August I will be there!



I certainly hope so, but I believe the social distancing will continue until there is a vaccine, and I believe that's what will cause most of the changes ( and potential problems , particularly w the busses and bus stops )


----------



## princesscinderella

chasgoose said:


> I'm not that surprised. Think about how complicated the logistics are for reopening the park, which are far more complicated than an outdoor mall like Disney Springs. It's not just how to keep people safe walking around, but each attraction has its own complications in terms of social distancing and hygiene. A ride like Dumbo could be cleaned between each ride (even if that meant slowing everything down), but a ride on an omnimover system like HM that runs on a loop would be much harder to clean. I doubt Disney is going to make any announcements until they have a full sense of what is and isn't possible, how much of the parks and resorts (and pools and other amenities) can be opened and how they are going to present that to potential guests.
> 
> I highly doubt WDW will be open by June and even if it is, it will be in a severely limited and restricted capacity, only to very slowly start adding things back to something closer to the full experience.



I agree with you there are a lot of attractions that they will need to figure out how to arrange the queues and keep clean on a frequent basis.

The tunnel part of the Space mountain line is the last place I’d want to be.  It’s awful in the late day in the summer it’s usually hot and stinky with everyone’s body odor from sweating all day.  They will need some air scrubbers in there to keep the air clean in that enclosed space.

I’m looking forward to Disney opening we have a reservation book 11 months ago with dvc for a 4th of July long weekend. We weren’t planning to go to the parks as we have universal passes this year (we rotate every other year) but love the magic kingdom fireworks. I will be sad if they don’t do the fireworks display but we will be happy with a resort only stay. Everyone just needs to evaluate their own risk tolerance and family situation when choosing to travel during this pandemic. 
I frankly am tired of hearing the phrases “new normal” and “in abundance of caution” and hope to be traveling soon and cruising next year!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262944180680011776


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262944180680011776


Wow, that didn't take long to open some shows. That's encouraging.


----------



## xuxa777

runjulesrun said:


> Wow, that didn't take long to open some shows. That's encouraging.



Would not be surprised if it is even faster here after learning how to do it there. Might even open shows when the parks open


----------



## LSUmiss

runjulesrun said:


> Wow, that didn't take long to open some shows. That's encouraging.


And maybe by the time wdw does open that stuff will already be part of it b/c they’ll have it figured out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shanghai is not dealing with known cases anymore though, right? Isn’t WDW trying to open sooner than Shanghai did relative to where they are on their areas curve?

Not sure if that is relevant to shows opening back up, but they may be looking at measures in the two parks differently I don’t know. Thinking out loud.


----------



## midnight star

I have not kept up all day with this thread, so sorry if I’ve missed it. But what time is Disney Sorings opening tomorrow? I want to follow along on the twitter updates.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I have not kept up all day with this thread, so sorry if I’ve missed it. But what time is Disney Sorings opening tomorrow? I want to follow along on the twitter updates.


I believe it's either 10 or 11am.


----------



## ScubaCat

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shanghai is not dealing with known cases anymore though, right? Isn’t WDW trying to open sooner than Shanghai did relative to where they are on their areas curve?
> 
> Not sure if that is relevant to shows opening back up, but they may be looking at measures in the two parks differently I don’t know. Thinking out loud.



They haven't announced anything yet, so I'm not holding my breath. We'll see how disney spring goes. 



midnight star said:


> I have not kept up all day with this thread, so sorry if I’ve missed it. But what time is Disney Sorings opening tomorrow? I want to follow along on the twitter updates.



It's on the site. 10am-10pm


----------



## Britty2

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shanghai is not dealing with known cases anymore though, right? Isn’t WDW trying to open sooner than Shanghai did relative to where they are on their areas curve?
> 
> Not sure if that is relevant to shows opening back up, but they may be looking at measures in the two parks differently I don’t know. Thinking out loud.



Yep they only had like 30 cases in the past WEEK.


----------



## mentos

Britty2 said:


> Yep they only had like 30 cases in the past WEEK.



but any numbers originating from China are usually heavily regulated/changed and cannot be used to directly compare numbers to countries with more open systems

my Chinese friends (from China) say a good rule of thumb is to multiply by 10-100x.


----------



## Jroceagles

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shanghai is not dealing with known cases anymore though, right? Isn’t WDW trying to open sooner than Shanghai did relative to where they are on their areas curve?
> 
> Not sure if that is relevant to shows opening back up, but they may be looking at measures in the two parks differently I don’t know. Thinking out loud.


Shanghai was right around 4 months from closure.  So if WDW opens in July it would be very comparable.


----------



## Jroceagles

tinkerhon said:


> I certainly hope so, but I believe the social distancing will continue until there is a vaccine, and I believe that's what will cause most of the changes ( and potential problems , particularly w the busses and bus stops )


Agreed, but there is no guarantee of a vaccine so we must adapt to the social distancing and live with it.  Disney, and everyone else, will figure it out.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say is I am surprised so many are still chomping at the bit to go. After seeing videos of both Disney Springs and CityWalk neither look fun right now.



Quite often what one person thinks looks like fun, looks awful to someone else. I'm absolutely chomping at the bit to go because we can have fun at WDW regardless of the changes they may implement. There are a few things that will keep us home, but having to distance from other guests and wear masks aren't 2 of them. I'm surprised so many are having fit about either of them.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> Quite often what one person thinks looks like fun, look awful to someone else. I'm absolutely chomping at the bit to go because we can have fun at WDW regardless of the changes they may implement. There are a few things that will keep us home, but having to distance from other guests and wear masks aren't 2 of them. I'm surprised so many are having fit about either of them.


I agree, I have to wear a mask at work so they dont really bother me. Now my wife doesnt want to wear one for our July trip. I convinced her that it would be ok and I'd much rather be wearing a mask at Disney than wearing one sitting behind my desk at work.


----------



## mshanson3121

mentos said:


> but any numbers originating from China are usually heavily regulated/changed and cannot be used to directly compare numbers to countries with more open systems
> 
> my Chinese friends (from China) say a good rule of thumb is to multiply by 10-100x.



Okay. So 300-3000 a week vs. ~27,000 *per day*. Or, still less than the state of Florida alone (~4500 per week).


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay. So 300-3000 a week vs. ~27,000 *per day*. Or, still less than the state of Florida alone (~4500 per week).


lets see where we are when we hit the 4 month mark as well.  Julyish.   If all these reported #s now are actually accurate.  Some have admittedly not been accurate


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> Here where I live they just opened stores and private campgrounds. Restaurants are still only takeout still.



Come to NB - we've opened the bars and pubs here fully, but you still can't go get your hair cut, have more than one family bubble, or visit a love one in the hospital. Turns out we value drinking and fun a lot more than other things.  I'm starting to think if Disney were in NB, they'd be wide open


----------



## e_yerger

Happy “Resort Stay Being Impacted” Email Day everyone!


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> Happy “Resort Stay Being Impacted” Email Day everyone!


YAY!!!!! Every day that passes I get more concerned about our July 17th trip..........this isnt fun at all lol


----------



## RWinNOLA

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay. So 300-3000 a week vs. ~27,000 *per day*. Or, still less than the state of Florida alone (~4500 per week).



But Shanghai’s population is just a little higher than the state of Florida so when you look at it from that perspective 3000 a week wouldn’t seem so much lower (if it is indeed that high).


----------



## Jroceagles

woody337 said:


> YAY!!!!! Every day that passes I get more concerned about our July 17th trip..........this isnt fun at all lol


I think/hope you will be good to go!  Just may have to wait until July 1st to find out.  UGGGG


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Happy “Resort Stay Being Impacted” Email Day everyone!


Remember last week- they waited until Thurs morning to dash all our hopes. With the schedule out, cancellations for the 2nd week are practically a sure thing.


----------



## e_yerger

woody337 said:


> YAY!!!!! Every day that passes I get more concerned about our July 17th trip..........this isnt fun at all lol


I feel ya - i have a trip July 23rd, flying out from the NY Tri-state area. So i need 1. Disney to be open and 2. Desantis to lift the mandatory quarantine.


----------



## Janet McDonald

cakebaker said:


> Remember last week- they waited until Thurs morning to dash all our hopes. With the schedule out, cancellations for the 2nd week are practically a sure thing.



I missed the schedules coming out...so no one was scheduled for the parks yet?  When did those schedules drop?


----------



## charmed59

The Q code in Shanghai has the technology to know if someone  tested positive for the virus or was on public transportation or at a store or at a party or gathering with someone who was infectious in the past two weeks.  Those green codes allow Disneyland there to be pretty sure they aren’t letting in people who are infectious. They can be more confident to open shows. 

We don’t have that kind of tracking here.  I am sure if there are still cases in the part of the public population that is allowed to travel to DisneyWorld there will be infectious people in the parks.


----------



## woody337

Jroceagles said:


> I think/hope you will be good to go!  Just may have to wait until July 1st to find out.  UGGGG


Sadly thats all we can do, I cant wait to get back to reading complaints about normal park operations


----------



## yulilin3

Janet McDonald said:


> I missed the schedules coming out...so no one was scheduled for the parks yet?  When did those schedules drop?


the scheduled was posted today, it usually comes out Sunday, no one scheduled for attractions at DHS (that's the only one I can say  for certain. Waiting until later to message friends and ask about their schedules


----------



## yankeesfan123

e_yerger said:


> Happy “Resort Stay Being Impacted” Email Day everyone!


Or “time for everyone to get their hopes up to just have them demolished tomorrow when the email comes out a day late like last week” day


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> the scheduled was posted today, it usually comes out Sunday, no one scheduled for attractions at DHS (that's the only one I can say  for certain. Waiting until later to message friends and ask about their schedules



Ugh ok thank you! Our dates are June 29-July 7. My hopes are starting to diminish greatly


----------



## gappedout

yulilin3 said:


> the scheduled was posted today, it usually comes out Sunday, no one scheduled for attractions at DHS (that's the only one I can say  for certain. Waiting until later to message friends and ask about their schedules



What dates was the schedule supposed to be for?


----------



## chad_1138

gappedout said:


> What dates was the schedule supposed to be for?


May 24-30


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

cakebaker said:


> Remember last week- they waited until Thurs morning to dash all our hopes. With the schedule out, cancellations for the 2nd week are practically a sure thing.


I think it’s time for me to take my refund & go camping, lol. I want to try to reschedule for July but also I just keep getting my VAH hopes dashed.


----------



## yulilin3

gappedout said:


> What dates was the schedule supposed to be for?


May 24-30


----------



## gottalovepluto

charmed59 said:


> The Q code in Shanghai has the technology to know if someone  tested positive for the virus or was on public transportation or at a store or at a party or gathering with someone who was infectious in the past two weeks.  Those green codes allow Disneyland there to be pretty sure they aren’t letting in people who are infectious. They can be more confident to open shows.
> 
> We don’t have that kind of tracking here.  I am sure if there are still cases in the part of the public population that is allowed to travel to DisneyWorld there will be infectious people in the parks.


Obviously there will be infected people in the parks. Every businesses that opens does so ultimately assuming it’s guests are infected.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Quite often what one person thinks looks like fun, look awful to someone else. I'm absolutely chomping at the bit to go because we can have fun at WDW regardless of the changes they may implement. There are a few things that will keep us home, but having to distance from other guests and wear masks aren't 2 of them. I'm surprised so many are having fit about either of them.



I have no issue with what they are doing and I would do it just to go to a park. I go to multiple parks every summer so I love theme parks. Why I am in no hurry any more is that my health at this moment relies too much on others following the rules.


----------



## hulk51382

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I think it’s time for me to take my refund & go camping, lol. I want to try to reschedule for July but also I just keep getting my VAH hopes dashed.



We are scheduled to go June 9-18.  I think we are officially calling it quits this week as well.  Its such a bummer, but hopefully will make it back sometime next year.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Good Morning... 

@Blog_Mickey: Good morning from Disney Springs! Here's a safety message that will play throughout the day to remind guests about social distancing 
#DisneySprings


----------



## TexasChick123

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> That’s disappointing, but I also have to wonder how it will go when Disney does schedule park CMs. It seems to me they would want to announce parks opening instead of it being leaked by schedules being released. My husband doesn’t have a schedule per se to check, but would be notified by phone. Every time his Disney phone makes a sound I wonder if it will be good news. I don’t think he has even looked at The Hub since April 18th when he turned his laptop off and officially “stopped working”. I’m hopeful we will all hear something soon. The longer the uncertainty goes on, the harder it gets.



I agree. WDW needs to announce their target reopening date already. Enough is enough. We know they have one by now. Hopefully we know more in the next few days, but I’m not counting on it with how everything has been handled up until now. Even if they will open by our trip (June 29-July 4), I would still need to know exactly what the parks would look like before I committed to going at this point. I waffle between wanting the parks to be open in a fashion where we can go and just cancelling the trip because I’m tired of checking on updates about reopening. :/


----------



## wdwrule

I posted on another thread... this popped up on my phone today for my July trip.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> the scheduled was posted today, it usually comes out Sunday, no one scheduled for attractions at DHS (that's the only one I can say  for certain. Waiting until later to message friends and ask about their schedules


What week would that schedule be for?

Nvm...found it


----------



## TexasChick123

wdwrule said:


> I posted on another thread... this popped up on my phone today for my July trip. View attachment 495754



I got the same message when I opened the app. I think it’s there now for the foreseeable future instead of the “parks are closed” message.


----------



## jbreen2010

I got that same message pop up on my phone for my June trip.  We're scheduled June 12-17th, so we're either in the wave of cancellations today/tomorrow or they are going to start this partial reopen.  I agree that it would be helpful for Disney to announce their target plan of reopening already - i'm sure they have a date and are already internally working towards it.  We were postponed from April 2020 to June.  If they delay reopening again for us with no announcement of an actual reopen, we're taking the cash refund and going somewhere else.


----------



## TisBit

wdwrule said:


> I posted on another thread... this popped up on my phone today for my July trip. View attachment 495754


I get the same message logging onto App, I suspect anyone who has the app gets that message and they can see you accepted it.


----------



## apinknightmare

TisBit said:


> I get the same message logging onto App, I suspect anyone who has the app gets that message and they can see you accepted it.



Yeah, I have no trip planned and I got the same message.


----------



## jbreen2010

I wonder if any other CMs got schedule updates?  I would think if they were going to reopen mid-June, they would need a few week lag time for retraining or final preparations?  Or maybe test out the parks, similar to what they did in HK?


----------



## TexasChick123

jbreen2010 said:


> I wonder if any other CMs got schedule updates?  I would think if they were going to reopen mid-June, they would need a few week lag time for retraining or final preparations?  Or maybe test out the parks, similar to what they did in HK?



I think someone said upthread people are being called back in via phone calls and not the hub. Senior CM’s are going to be called back in first and told to keep it to themselves. Some of the junior CM’s may not be called back in for some time if they’re really doing the lower capacity crowds. As I said before, I agree that the hub will only have the CM schedules AFTER WDW announces a reopening of the park. There isn’t going to be a ton of training for the CM’s, but there will be some. I think they’ll have dedicated “compliance teams” which are in charge of enforcing the rules just like they do in retail for loss prevention rather than the rank and file CM’s. I’d expect they’ll wait until the last possible second they can to call back in CM’s for the theme parks. Remember, they aren’t making any money right now and have to pay these people to work during training with no revenue coming in from the parks. It’s purely a financial situation.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TexasChick123 said:


> I think someone said upthread people are being called back in via phone calls and not the hub. Senior CM’s are going to be called back in first and told to keep it to themselves. Some of the junior CM’s may not be called back in for some time if they’re really doing the lower capacity crowds. As I said before, I agree that the hub will only have the CM schedules AFTER WDW announces a reopening of the park. There isn’t going to be a ton of training for the CM’s, but there will be some. I think they’ll have dedicated “compliance teams” which are in charge of enforcing the rules just like they do in retail for loss prevention rather than the rank and file CM’s. I’d expect they’ll wait until the last possible second they can to call back in CM’s for the theme parks. Remember, they aren’t making any money right now and have to pay these people to work during training with no revenue coming in from the parks. It’s purely a financial situation.


I believe training has appeared for all CMs in the HUB-- "to be done first day back." It was posted yesterday.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


>


... Those swinging doors have grossed me out for years anyway. YES!


----------



## charmed59

gottalovepluto said:


> Obviously there will be infected people in the parks. Every businesses that opens does so ultimately assuming it’s guests are infected.



Here that is absolutely true.  In Shanghai, not so much.  I wouldn’t assume that shows or experiences they can offer in Shanghai will be offered here.


----------



## gottalovepluto

charmed59 said:


> Here that is absolutely true.  In Shanghai, not so much.  I wouldn’t assume that shows or experiences they can offer in Shanghai will be offered here.


Shanghai assumes everyone has it. Otherwise they wouldn’t bother with one single thing they are doing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263106695821131778


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263106716423479301


----------



## stayathomehero

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263106695821131778


Great to see an executive on the battlefront on opening day as it were.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263106695821131778


Josh can manage to look fashionable in a mask.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> Josh can manage to look fashionable in a mask.



He's dreamy that way!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Brianstl said:


> Josh can manage to look fashionable in a mask.



The quintessential disney prince..


----------



## tinkerhon

Jroceagles said:


> Agreed, but there is no guarantee of a vaccine so we must adapt to the social distancing and live with it.  Disney, and everyone else, will figure it out.



I definitely agree, and we've figured it out - I'm just saying that I don't know how Disney will handle it - especially when it comes to the busses - unless they dramatically increase the number of busses , ( and that's just the matter of waiting times) , we could be looking at waiting for 2 hours to get on a bus - and I really can't see how the lines will work - crowded stop with people standing 6 feet apart - where are the lines going to end up ?


----------



## tinkerhon

e_yerger said:


> I feel ya - i have a trip July 23rd, flying out from the NY Tri-state area. So i need 1. Disney to be open and 2. Desantis to lift the mandatory quarantine.



Same - NYC - booked for July 14


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> He's dreamy that way!


I just wish a could pull it off without a mask.


----------



## RamblingMad

tinkerhon said:


> I definitely agree, and we've figured it out - I'm just saying that I don't know how Disney will handle it - especially when it comes to the busses - unless they dramatically increase the number of busses , ( and that's just the matter of waiting times) , we could be looking at waiting for 2 hours to get on a bus - and I really can't see how the lines will work - crowded stop with people standing 6 feet apart - where are the lines going to end up ?



I never liked the buses. They’re going to have to space out seating with no standing. I expect most people will want to drive.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I have decided to bring my own personal in mouth thermometer just Incase the one places use are dis functional


----------



## runjulesrun

RamblingMad said:


> I never liked the buses. They’re going to have to space out seating with no standing. *I expect most people will want to drive.*


We almost always drive. Our trip last July was the first time in years we used ME and we went back to renting a car when we went in Jan & Feb.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I have decided to bring my own personal in mouth thermometer just Incase the one places use are dis functional


I’m pretty sure they won’t accept that as an option.


----------



## NJlauren

Do we know what temperature they are using?

Meaning over 99, or over 100.3 for entry?


----------



## SaintsManiac

RamblingMad said:


> I never liked the buses. They’re going to have to space out seating with no standing. I expect most people will want to drive.




Yep we are driving next time. I want my car and have no problem driving to every park.


----------



## e_yerger

Josh D'Amaro can uhhh... get it 🌶


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

NJlauren said:


> Do we know what temperature they are using?
> 
> Meaning over 99, or over 100.3 for entry?


I thought I saw someone post 100.4 or higher meant you could not enter


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I’m pretty sure they won’t accept that as an option.



I would assume secondary inspection would be with a mouth thermometer. I mean it’s readying is more accurate then what they are doing but you are probably right


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> Josh can manage to look fashionable in a mask.


Right?! Like... how does he do that?!


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263094813102157825


Hmmm. Good in thought, not so great in reality. The critters are going to love that.


----------



## NJlauren

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I thought I saw someone post 100.4 or higher meant you could not enter



That makes sense.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> Hmmm. Good in thought, not so great in reality. The critters are going to love that.


They’ll have to better about emptying and cleaning them. Probably spray the cans with sort of insect repellent.


----------



## gottalovepluto

NJlauren said:


> Do we know what temperature they are using?
> 
> Meaning over 99, or over 100.3 for entry?


Under 100.4 is what Disney states on their website.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would assume secondary inspection would be with a mouth thermometer. I mean it’s readying is more accurate then what they are doing but you are probably right


If they do it like my boys' orthodontist, then that is what secondary screening means.  Thermal scanning is great for GP "trending," but is not a diagnostic tool.  If they read a fever via thermal scan, an oral verification is taken.


----------



## Searc

gottalovepluto said:


> They’ll have to better about emptying and cleaning them. Probably spray the cans with sort of insect repellent.


I was thinking squirrels, but insects are a better point, especially bees/wasps/hornets.


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> I was thinking squirrels, but insects are a better point, especially bees/wasps/hornets.


Squirrels already knew how to get in. lol


----------



## Searc

cakebaker said:


> Squirrels already knew how to get in. lol


Probably true, though I haven't seen them come busting out of garbage cans with swinging doors. lol


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> They’ll have to better about emptying and cleaning them. Probably spray the cans with sort of insect repellent.



Yes, but they will have to use something that would kill the "Murder Hornet"


----------



## stayathomehero

The doors also shield the smell....


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> Probably true, though I haven't seen them come busting out of garbage cans with swinging doors. lol




They don't have to when it's easy for them to steal from strollers.


----------



## stayathomehero

SaintsManiac said:


> They don't have to when it's easy for them to steal from strollers.


Does this happen??


----------



## SaintsManiac

stayathomehero said:


> Does this happen??




Yep

Here's a video. There's also video of one stealing M&Ms from a shop in the MK. lol


----------



## Tandy

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I’m pretty sure they won’t accept that as an option.


But what if he shares


----------



## cakebaker

Decent amount of people at DS this morning-


stayathomehero said:


> Does this happen??


My grandson got bit by one when he decided he'd take on a squirrel who stole his cheese crackers. We left the stroller outside Soarin', came back to a squirrel in the bottom having a snack. Before we could stop my grandson, he reached in trying to pull the package away from him. Off to first aid we went. We sort of panicked at first thinking omg, rabies...but the CM at first aid said not to worry, Disney squirrels don't get rabies.  Lesson learned about not leaving food in the stroller.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

stayathomehero said:


> Does this happen??


yes I have watched them jump from stroller to stroller until they find something they want. then they chew the bag until they get what they want  and yes I have seen one chew a hole in a zippered diaper bag to get the chips


----------



## gottalovepluto

tinkerhon said:


> Yes, but they will have to use something that would kill the "Murder Hornet"


Nah. The reverberations from the screams of the people who see them ought to kill them.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

I saw eight birds eating out of an OPEN popcorn box...I just stood there and watched.  Who tempts fate like that?!


----------



## rteetz

And back to the topic...


----------



## RamblingMad

runjulesrun said:


> We almost always drive. Our trip last July was the first time in years we used ME and we went back to renting a car when we went in Jan & Feb.



I like having a car. The last we went we had a medical emergency, so I had to drive to a hospital. It wasn’t bad enough to require an ambulance.

I feel like I can also better control my social distancing today with a rental. The biggest risk will be the shuttles at MK parking lot.  For Universal I’ll always pay up for the better parking. It’s much easier to leave.

I still can’t get my head around how you safely get from the parking lot to MK. The rest of the parks I don’t sweat it right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

RamblingMad said:


> I like having a car. The last we went we had a medical emergency, so I had to drive to a hospital. It wasn’t bad enough to require an ambulance.
> 
> I feel like I can also better control my social distancing today with a rental. The biggest risk will be the shuttles at MK parking lot.  For Universal I’ll always pay up for the better parking. It’s much easier to leave.
> 
> I still can’t get my head around how you safely get from the parking lot to MK. The rest of parks I don’t sweat it right now.




If you get to the MK early enough you can walk to the TTC and take the boat. If you're arriving later springing for a Minnie Van is a good choice.


----------



## crewsn

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I saw eight birds eating out of an OPEN popcorn box...I just stood there and watched.  Who tempts fate like that?!



Those birds by Liberty Square market scare me the most.  They have been quite aggressive before hah.

And I can get on a mask discussion that’s in reference to Josh D’Amaro


----------



## chad_1138

We live in Indiana and always drive down.  We stay at Pop, and almost always drive to AK, it is super quick.  Strongly thinking about driving to MK in July for our trip.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263117301219459080


----------



## cabin1018

Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



That is interesting.  i wonder if this is an attempt to try it both ways (arrows on one and no arrows on the other) to see which works best and if people will pay attention to them.   DS is the perfect place to try different things at different places and compare them


----------



## SaintsManiac

cabin1018 said:


> Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.




There's nothing to discuss. We don't have a reopening date yet. He already posted on Facebook about it.


----------



## Searc

I'm watching @yulilin3 streaming from DS.  I wish I could comment! lol


----------



## yankeesfan123

Ugh I hate when @rteetz pops his nose in and gets all political by stopping our “squirrels steal popcorn” discussion.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

cabin1018 said:


> Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.



I wondered that too, I thought it was weird they didn't even discuss it, or DS opening.  A quick thought whether he still thought the parks would open in June or not was all I was looking for.


----------



## jerry557

EPCOT has become a headache for Disney.

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/epcot-disneys-biggest-problem-during-closure-rwb1/
Main speculation and thoughts to point out in this writing...
-Future world is torn up. Construction will certainly be delayed. The Mary Poppins and Moana attractions as well as the rumored Brazilian pavilion may all get scrapped completely.
-The Ratatouille and Guardians attractions are likely to open eventually as those projects are already beyond the half-way marks.
-The face mask requirement is going to be detrimental. Not just because their use and enforcement is highly controversial, but EPCOT is a park where eating and drinking is part of the fun. Every country pavilion has restaurants, quick service, food stalls, places to buy food and drinks. The masks would be coming off constantly.

I also think it may be difficult to reopen as World Showcase relies heavily on foreign workers, internships, and the college program. It could be sometime to get those workers back. Disney has also ended many contracts for EPCOT entertainers. They can be resigned or new people can be found, but that doesn't happen overnight.

It will be very hard for this park to be profitable anytime soon. The company as a whole is projected to lose a total of $13 billion dollars if the closures extend to July 1. And attendance will be impacted for months or even years to come. Many Disney fans have already started to avoid EPCOT even before the pandemic due to the heavy construction around Spaceship Earth. Now add in various restrictions and limitations and reduced experiences and many more will decide the value just isn't there. EPCOT may have a bright future, but it will be rough for quite awhile.


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> EPCOT has become a headache for Disney.
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/epcot-disneys-biggest-problem-during-closure-rwb1/
> Main speculation and thoughts to point out in this writing...
> -Future world is torn up. Construction will certainly be delayed. The Mary Poppins and Moana attractions as well as the rumored Brazilian pavilion may all get scrapped completely.
> -The Ratatouille and Guardians attractions are likely to open eventually as those projects are already beyond the half-way marks.
> -The face mask requirement is going to be detrimental. Not just because their use and enforcement is highly controversial, but EPCOT is a park where eating and drinking is part of the fun. Every country pavilion has restaurants, quick service, food stalls, places to buy food and drinks. The masks would be coming off constantly.
> 
> I also think it may be difficult to reopen as World Showcase relies heavily on foreign workers, internships, and the college program. It could be sometime to get those workers back. Disney has also ended many contracts for EPCOT entertainers. They can be resigned or new people can be found, but that doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> It will be very hard for this park to be profitable anytime soon. The company as a whole is projected to lose a total of $13 billion dollars if the closures extend to July 1. And attendance will be impacted for months or even years to come. Many Disney fans have already started to avoid EPCOT even before the pandemic due to the heavy construction around Spaceship Earth. Now add in various restrictions and limitations and reduced experiences and many more will decide the value just isn't there. EPCOT may have a bright future, but it will be rough for quite awhile.


Nothing new here.

also just a word of wisdom. Inside the Magic is not a good source. They are mainly clickbait and steal a lot of their info these days.


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


>


SB has a good system locked down, not sure if it's the case here but in the shop near me you order online via the site or app and then head over to pick up your order on a table, basically no interaction between customer and employee.


----------



## woody337

jerry557 said:


> EPCOT has become a headache for Disney.
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/epcot-disneys-biggest-problem-during-closure-rwb1/
> Main speculation and thoughts to point out in this writing...
> -Future world is torn up. Construction will certainly be delayed. The Mary Poppins and Moana attractions as well as the rumored Brazilian pavilion may all get scrapped completely.
> -The Ratatouille and Guardians attractions are likely to open eventually as those projects are already beyond the half-way marks.
> -The face mask requirement is going to be detrimental. Not just because their use and enforcement is highly controversial, but EPCOT is a park where eating and drinking is part of the fun. Every country pavilion has restaurants, quick service, food stalls, places to buy food and drinks. The masks would be coming off constantly.
> 
> I also think it may be difficult to reopen as World Showcase relies heavily on foreign workers, internships, and the college program. It could be sometime to get those workers back. Disney has also ended many contracts for EPCOT entertainers. They can be resigned or new people can be found, but that doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> It will be very hard for this park to be profitable anytime soon. The company as a whole is projected to lose a total of $13 billion dollars if the closures extend to July 1. And attendance will be impacted for months or even years to come. Many Disney fans have already started to avoid EPCOT even before the pandemic due to the heavy construction around Spaceship Earth. Now add in various restrictions and limitations and reduced experiences and many more will decide the value just isn't there. EPCOT may have a bright future, but it will be rough for quite awhile.


Money is tight for Disney, but I feel these last 2 months would've been the perfect time to try to complete a lot of these projects. That was opportunity missed.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## UOAP

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep
> 
> Here's a video. There's also video of one stealing M&Ms from a shop in the MK. lol


If that's the one by Jungle Cruise, I once saw him go through various stroller bags, pulling out different snacks and staring at them, before deciding on a bag of cookies, which he opened and ran off with. The line of strollers was just one big buffet for him.


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


>


I could be wrong, but this tells me that UO has submitted a plan to the mayor.


----------



## brockash

cabin1018 said:


> Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.


I'm guessing that's why.  From what I read he was pretty adamant that 6/1 would happen (even though all info. pointed that 6/1 wouldn't be the date??? I was pretty shocked he was stated 6/1 without any real positive signs.)  I assume they don't have any idea at this point so no decent speculation.


----------



## UOAP

I'm watching live stream of DS, and I really like the options to use a paper menu or scan a QR code. I feel like they could expand this and have texting of questions and specials (which would be great for me because I have a problem paying attention to the list of specials) and orders. Then the only contact really needed for the server is to bring the food and drinks.


----------



## LSUmiss

NJlauren said:


> Do we know what temperature they are using?
> 
> Meaning over 99, or over 100.3 for entry?


I don’t know the answer to that, but my temp usually runs 97.5 ish. I went to the salon today & they took my temp with the forehead thermometer & it was exactly 97.5 so I feel more confident that those temps will be accurate. So if it says I have a fever, I probably do (although I usually know b/c I would feel terrible).

Also, they had me sign a waiver so disney might do this too.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Decent amount of people at DS this morning-
> 
> My grandson got bit by one when he decided he'd take on a squirrel who stole his cheese crackers. We left the stroller outside Soarin', came back to a squirrel in the bottom having a snack. Before we could stop my grandson, he reached in trying to pull the package away from him. Off to first aid we went. We sort of panicked at first thinking omg, rabies...but the CM at first aid said not to worry, Disney squirrels don't get rabies.  Lesson learned about not leaving food in the stroller.


That’s good to know. I didn’t know squirrels couldn’t get rabies. DS has had them get very close when he’s eating in the park & that has always freaked me out.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

chad_1138 said:


> We live in Indiana and always drive down.  We stay at Pop, and almost always drive to AK, it is super quick.  Strongly thinking about driving to MK in July for our trip.


remember if you drive to MK you still have to take ferry or monorail from parking lot unlike AK where you can walk from car to gate


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> I could be wrong, but this tells me that UO has submitted a plan to the mayor.


I agree & I know wdw is bigger, but I think it’s very disappointing if they haven’t yet. I expect wdw to be the trend-setter & not wait to see how it works out for other parks.


----------



## bks9581

LSUmiss said:


> That’s good to know. I didn’t know squirrels couldn’t get rabies. DS has had them get very close when he’s eating in the park & that has always freaked me out.


OT, but squirrels can get rabies, they just don't usually survive the bite to pass it on. There isn't a known case of a rabies transmission to a human by a squirrel. I unfortunately know because my daughter was bit by a Disney squirrel too   and that was my first concern...


----------



## donsullivan

NJlauren said:


> Do we know what temperature they are using?
> 
> Meaning over 99, or over 100.3 for entry?


The official language from the Disney Springs website says 100.4 or above will be refused admission.

*Temperature Screening*
All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings upon arrival at Disney Springs.

Guest Screening: During this initial period, Guests will undergo temperature screening in these locations: the second-floor exits of Orange and Lime parking garages and the Marketplace Entrance (to serve Guests from the Hotel Plaza Boulevard Pedestrian Bridge and the rideshare drop-off lot). Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures above 100.4 will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.


Employee Screening: Cast Members and Operating Participant employees will be required to complete a health screening and temperature check at home, prior to coming to work.


----------



## Searc

woody337 said:


> Money is tight for Disney, but I feel these last 2 months would've been the perfect time to try to complete a lot of these projects. That was opportunity missed.


That's what I was going to say. They could have kept working on the construction projects, but they chose to shut them down due to money. No guests in the parks are the perfect opportunity to get ahead on construction projects.


----------



## jerry557

LSUmiss said:


> I agree & I know wdw is bigger, but I think it’s very disappointing if they haven’t yet. I expect wdw to be the trend-setter & not wait to see how it works out for other parks.



It's very likely Universal will open first. They don't have a lot of the big problems Disney is going to have with transportation. They also don't have dozens of hotels and a timeshare to worry about.


----------



## cm8

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The quintessential disney prince..




Unless he’s a “Hanhs” from the Southern Isles


----------



## michellej47

crewsn said:


> Those birds by Liberty Square market scare me the most.  They have been quite aggressive before hah.
> 
> And I can get on a mask discussion that’s in reference to Josh D’Amaro



Last February, one of those Liberty Square birds stole almost a full Mickey pretzel out of my daughter's hands.  It was nuts!

On topic .....I know Disney can't release a date yet, but I do hope they release the modifications sooner rather than later so that I can make a decision on our now late July trip.


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> It's very likely Universal will open first. They don't have a lot of the big problems Disney is going to have with transportation. They also don't have dozens of hotels and a timeshare to worry about.


I can see that, but I would hope wdw would at least come up with a plan & not just sit & wait for UO.


----------



## inlalaland

LSUmiss said:


> I can see that, but I would hope wdw would at least come up with a plan & not just sit & wait for UO.



Do you really think Disney is just sitting around doing nothing?


----------



## rpb718

cabin1018 said:


> Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.



Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## LSUmiss

inlalaland said:


> Do you really think Disney is just sitting around doing nothing?


I meant sitting around to see what it looks like for UO first. I know they aren’t literally doing nothing.


----------



## AmberMV

Waiting for my June 10-12 cancellation email like 

ETA:  It will be my 3rd cancellation since March, and we will not make another reservation.  Will just hope for our August reservation instead and possibly visit as day guests with our AP


----------



## gottalovepluto

inlalaland said:


> Do you really think Disney is just sitting around doing nothing?


No. They managed to hire back the Children’s Resort Activity team and we didn’t get a whiff of it. Those Traditions CMs have also been brought back for a reason. Things are happening.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Waiting for my June 10-12 cancellation email like
> 
> ETA:  It will be my 3rd cancellation since March, and we will not make another reservation.  Will just hope for our August reservation instead and possibly visit as day guests with our AP


We are the next week. We can reschedule, but like ppl have said, I really want to know what to expect before I rebook.


----------



## donsullivan

AmberMV said:


> Waiting for my June 10-12 cancellation email like
> 
> ETA:  It will be my 3rd cancellation since March, and we will not make another reservation.  Will just hope for our August reservation instead and possibly visit as day guests with our AP


Genuine and honest question here. Are you actually planning to go if they do not cancel, or are you just waiting for them to cancel your reservation so you don't have to deal with any potential penalties if you did it on your own?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Disney Springs looks like people are waiting on line to ride something at a theme park.


----------



## andyman8

cabin1018 said:


> Any idea's on why they did not discuss the re-opening date on the podcast yesterday? Usually Pete has some sources he shares about and it seems the June 1st date they predicted the week before did not pan out.



I was disappointed they didn’t discuss it. There are some who don’t read these Boards who would’ve benefitted from an update about the June 1 date. Yes, he was right about D’Amaro but I wish he had been about the reopening as well.



woody337 said:


> I could be wrong, but this tells me that UO has submitted a plan to the mayor.



Per the Governor, the theme parks have to submit their reopening plans to the County Mayor. Buddy Dyer is the City of Orlando Mayor, under who’s jurisdiction UOR (not WDW) also falls, but their official reopening plans would be submitted to the Orange County Mayor. I’m sure they’ve probably shared or will share those plans with Mayor Dyer as well, but it’s ultimately the OC’s Mayor’s decision to approve the plan.


----------



## AmberMV

donsullivan said:


> Genuine and honest question here. Are you actually planning to go if they do not cancel, or are you just waiting for them to cancel your reservation so you don't have to deal with any potential penalties if you did it on your own?


We are Florida residents with APs and live less than 2 hours away.  We will still go, it doesn't cost us anything additional and it's not a once in a lifetime trip to us-just a place to visit with our 3 kiddos that gets us out of the house and having some fun


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Those Traditions CMs have also been brought back for a reason. Things are happening.



*I know you likely didn't mean it this way, but this is the most ominous statement.    Time for me to lay off the Kingdom Keepers and Hunger Games books.*


----------



## gwynne

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney Springs looks like people are waiting on line to ride something at a theme park.


Well waiting in line is a significant part of the overall Disney experience. They are probably enjoying the moment.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

gottalovepluto said:


> They managed to hire back the Children’s Resort Activity team and we didn’t get a whiff of it.



Yeah - how did this happen right under our noses?!?


----------



## stayathomehero

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Yeah - how did this happen right under our noses?!?



Disney thwarted DisBoards's very best spies. For all we know, the CMs are at Magic Kingdom already.


----------



## AmberMV

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Yeah - how did this happen right under our noses?!?


I'm sure they have a policy where they have to keep information to themselves or risk losing their jobs


----------



## AmberMV

stayathomehero said:


> Disney thwarted DisBoards's very best spies. For all we know, the CMs are at Magic Kingdom already.


Quick, we need aerial shots over the parks!


----------



## Karin1984

Update from The Netherlands:
Efteling in the Netherlands is reopening today, and pictures are appearing on Twitter with how it looks. In Shanghai research had shown to have marks to indicate where you CANNOT stand, in Efteling they have tried that as well, but it worked better here to indicate where you CAN stand.
At the moment they have removed the signs to indicate the waiting time. Getting in and out of rides takes longer due to the extra cleaning.
There are also signs at certain coasters to inform you that at the moment you cannot ask for a specific row in a ride.
People mention on Twitter that there are lots of desinfectants-stations and the queues are well organized.
There is some entertainment in the park, two small shows, the bigger shows are still cancelled.
At one of the rides they have turned off the music in the loading station, to make sure the guests can hear the instructions from the staff.
Mobile ordering at restaurants .
Playgrounds only for children till 11 years old.
Everything is made one-way and shops/restaurants/rides have now designated entrances and exits.

Biggest issue is when a ride breaks down, clearing the queue is more difficult with the social distancing.
For pictures and a Dutch article on themepark website Looopings: https://www.looopings.nl/weblog/144...n-de-Efteling-dit-zijn-alle-aanpassingen.html

Earlier in the week I tried to order tickets on the first day of release, and I ended up in a virtual queue with over 20K People  and when it finally was my turn, after about 8 hours, I had missed on the first page the instruction that they only have tickets for the first 2 weeks (til June 2nd),while I was looking for tickets late June. Those should be released soon.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> I'm watching @yulilin3 streaming from DS.  I wish I could comment! lol


That's so weird about the comments.
Im coming live on YouTube at 1:15pm, my channel there is Yuly Rod


----------



## MrsBooch

AmberMV said:


> I'm sure they have a policy where they have to keep information to themselves or risk losing their jobs



RUDE


----------



## gottalovepluto

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Yeah - how did this happen right under our noses?!?


We didn’t happen to know any. Obviously we need to branch out and make more internet friends


----------



## Kimpossible1

The Children's Activity CM's are being used as greeters at DS


----------



## LSUmiss

What sucks is not getting cancellation emails today or even tomorrow really doesn’t mean anything. It might be a good sign, but that’s about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

stayathomehero said:


> Disney thwarted DisBoards's very best spies. For all we know, the CMs are at Magic Kingdom already.


Narrator: yes, they were. After a week of testing CMs discovered all they had to do was say “we need to test more” and boom! The Magic Kingdom was ALL THEIRS!


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> That's so weird about the comments.
> Im coming live on YouTube at 1:15pm, my channel there is Yuly Rod


Actually coming back live on fb rn. Link in my signature


----------



## merry_nbright

LSUmiss said:


> What sucks is not getting cancellation emails today or even tomorrow really doesn’t mean anything. It might be a good sign, but that’s about it.



In the past, the emails came around 5 pm est, I believe, on Wednesday. And last week it was strictly on Thursday.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> That's so weird about the comments.
> Im coming live on YouTube at 1:15pm, my channel there is Yuly Rod


I couldn't comment either until I friended you. Thanks for the add, btw!


----------



## MrsBooch

I posted this somewhere else but it fits in this situation as well:

You know those stories about people finding the image of Elvis in their toast and then everyone takes it as a sign that he isn’t really gone?
I feel like I’m that person looking for Elvis in my toast every time something comes out in the news about Disney.
is it a sign that they’ll reopen soon?
- the most recent YouTube Olaf at Home ends with Olaf saying something about See you soon. I said in my head: omg is it a signnnnn
- Josh D gets this job before opening is announced. I say in my head: omg it's a sign
- Children's Activity CM's were hired back and no one here knew....OMG IS IT A SIGNNN

I’m losing it guys.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263153889819459584


----------



## stayathomehero

MrsBooch said:


> I posted this somewhere else but it fits in this situation as well:
> 
> You know those stories about people finding the image of Elvis in their toast and then everyone takes it as a sign that he isn’t really gone?
> I feel like I’m that person looking for Elvis in my toast every time something comes out in the news about Disney.
> is it a sign that they’ll reopen soon?
> - the most recent YouTube Olaf at Home ends with Olaf saying something about See you soon. I said in my head: omg is it a signnnnn
> - Josh D gets this job before opening is announced. I say in my head: omg it's a sign
> - Children's Activity CM's were hired back and no one here knew....OMG IS IT A SIGNNN
> 
> I’m losing it guys.



The return of Wonderful World of Disney coincides with the reopening of Disney Springs. Maybe an announcement will come Tonight!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

stayathomehero said:


> The return of Wonderful World of Disney coincides with the reopening of Disney Springs. Maybe an announcement will come Tonight!


That would be amazing but at this point I’ve kind of convinced myself an announcement is never coming, lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


>


Makes me wonder if this is why they have been so quiet. They have been waiting on this. So either this means they don’t open to the public now for even longer or they needed to shut down reservations to figure this capacity out first.


----------



## cakebaker

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


>


Since you still can't book the Towers, seems like a good bet that's where they'll be if the rumor is accurate.


----------



## MrsBooch

stayathomehero said:


> The return of Wonderful World of Disney coincides with the reopening of Disney Springs. Maybe an announcement will come Tonight!




.....you are feeding into my craziness and I LOVE IT.


----------



## brockash

donsullivan said:


> Genuine and honest question here. Are you actually planning to go if they do not cancel, or are you just waiting for them to cancel your reservation so you don't have to deal with any potential penalties if you did it on your own?


We have 6/8 reservation and while I fully expect it to be canceled...we will go if open...it is very frustrating though not knowing...this is our 3rd try.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

They ave not advised for a 6/8 reservation? That is sad! I've seen others saying their reservation for late June have been cancelled by Disney so why are they holding out on a 6/8 reservation??


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

donsullivan said:


> Genuine and honest question here. Are you actually planning to go if they do not cancel, or are you just waiting for them to cancel your reservation so you don't have to deal with any potential penalties if you did it on your own?



I have a 6/7 check in. I'll go if I can. I'm expecting to get the email tomorrow though. I have a backup in July.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> Since you still can't book the Towers, seems like a good bet that's where they'll be if the rumor is accurate.



I would be so peeved if they are open and my stay at Gran Destino was moved because of this. Hopefully it's before resort guests can stay.
If moved, I hope those guests are moved to a deluxe.


----------



## brockash

mouselovenfamily said:


> They ave not advised for a 6/8 reservation? That is sad! I've seen others saying their reservation for late June have been cancelled by Disney so why are they holding out on a 6/8 reservation??


No, only officially canceled through 6/6...there were some random reports of late June's June's getting canceled, but I think it was determined those were all part of larger convention/travel packages etc., not a regular Disney reservation, although if I'm being honest all signs point to parks not being open at all in June, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## AmberMV

On another note, isn't today the meeting VP Pence is having with DeSantis and the Orlando theme park execs?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263142103409975298


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I would be so peeved if they are open and my stay at Gran Destino was moved because of this. Hopefully it's before resort guests can stay.
> If moved, I hope those guests are moved to a deluxe.


Normally they do offer an upgrade if you get moved. I'd be a little happy if I had the Towers booked right now.


----------



## jerry557

inlalaland said:


> Do you really think Disney is just sitting around doing nothing?



I think it's to the point of getting a bit frustrating though. Lot of people are sitting with reservations unsure of what to do. And there is really nothing but silence. And they keep taking reservations for dates they know they won't be open. If they know there isn't any chance of them being open before July...say so. Let people change their plans, get on with life.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> Normally they do offer an upgrade if you get moved. I'd be a little happy if I had the Towers booked right now.



Wasn't sure if they'd do moderate to moderate. 

I wouldn't be happy only because we booked GDT specifically to try it out.  We stay Yacht or Beach, but this looks even nicer inside and I want to experience it! 

We go April/May 2021 (hopefully).


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> And they keep taking reservations for dates they know they won't be open.


And you keep saying that even though there is no evidence that they know when taking the reservations they won't be open. The best thing to do, if you aren't comfortable with no knowing, is to not book.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Wasn't sure if they'd do moderate to moderate.
> 
> I wouldn't be happy only because we booked GDT specifically to try it out.  We stay Yacht or Beach, but this looks even nicer inside and I want to experience it!
> 
> We go April/May 2021 (hopefully).


If they didn't offer it, I'd be surprised. We've had it happen to us a couple of times- overbooked or whatever the problem was and it always resulted in a nice upgrade. This is a different time, but I'd still be very surprised if they didn't. I'd sure ask if they didn't offer it outright.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mouselovenfamily said:


> They ave not advised for a 6/8 reservation? That is sad! I've seen others saying their reservation for late June have been cancelled by Disney so why are they holding out on a 6/8 reservation??


Only people cancelled for late June are wrapped up in groups or TA groups.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> Since you still can't book the Towers, seems like a good bet that's where they'll be if the rumor is accurate.


Towers? Just GD, right?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Wasn't sure if they'd do moderate to moderate.
> 
> I wouldn't be happy only because we booked GDT specifically to try it out.  We stay Yacht or Beach, but this looks even nicer inside and I want to experience it!
> 
> We go April/May 2021 (hopefully).


GDT would be particularly tricky because no mod comes close to that experience so shoving those people off to like CBR would be quite the downgrade.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Wasn't sure if they'd do moderate to moderate.
> 
> I wouldn't be happy only because we booked GDT specifically to try it out.  We stay Yacht or Beach, but this looks even nicer inside and I want to experience it!
> 
> We go April/May 2021 (hopefully).


Also- it’s beautiful! And convenient! Imho nicest standard rooms at WDW...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263142103409975298



I'm surprised by that for some reason. But she has gloves on, and if she hands straight to customer, shouldn't be an issue.

That's nice to see.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> That's so weird about the comments.
> Im coming live on YouTube at 1:15pm, my channel there is Yuly Rod


I can't comment on any of your facebook posts.


----------



## polkadotprincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263142103409975298


OMG!  You're breaking my heart!  I want a Mickey Balloon and a Mickey Pretzel   2 cancelled trips during the closure....the rest of my party has decided we'll wait until we see the procedures once they reopen to rebook---this is the longest I've gone in years without a trip showing in MDE!


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> GDT would be particularly tricky because no mod comes close to that experience so shoving those people off to like CBR would be quite the downgrade.





gottalovepluto said:


> Also- it’s beautiful! And convenient! Imho nicest standard rooms at WDW...



Exactly. And indoor corridors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Towers? Just GD, right?


Yes. I didn't try every date in July, but none I tried were open.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Just returned from a lovely lunch at DS, and while it was great to be back on property in some fashion, I sincerely hope they don’t plan on opening up the resort to tourists until phase 3 where we can go back to 100% capacity at restaurants and retail. I can already see the impending capacity restriction nightmare coming this weekend.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Exactly. And indoor corridors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Def would be my choice for hurricane season!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> On another note, isn't today the meeting VP Pence is having with DeSantis and the Orlando theme park execs?


From ClickOrlando.com:
He arrived aboard Air Force Two at Orlando International Airport at about 11:25 a.m. The roundtable discussion is scheduled to begin at 2:40 p.m.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


Lauren Seabrook followed it up to say that dates are required to be presented too, so we should know more soon.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Great to know the cancelled reservations are with groups!! There is hope!!!!!


----------



## xuxa777

With that news, I think we will see June openings for the parks best guess is 15th-20th timeframe. Wouldn't be surprised is post the Pence meeting we get a hint of a date this afternoon. Regardless we will know the dates of opening tomorrow.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mouselovenfamily said:


> Great to know the cancelled reservations are with groups!! There is hope!!!!!



It’s not great for them.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s not great for them.


Sorry, no it's not. I meant hoping for any sign of opening for June.


----------



## cakebaker

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263163862347587584


Hope they have their rubber stamps ready! lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Lauren Seabrook followed it up to say that dates are required to be presented too, so we should know more soon.


You win News Of The Day!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Lauren Seabrook followed it up to say that dates are required to be presented too, so we should know more soon.


She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...

Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.


----------



## bks9581

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Lauren Seabrook followed it up to say that dates are required to be presented too, so we should know more soon.



I wonder if this date will be made known to the public when the plan is submitted.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.




definitely in concert. 

is this going to be a public meeting??? does anyone know? bc I will literally reschedule my standing 2pm work call for it. I'm THAT person at this stage.


----------



## andyman8

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


>


Most promising news we’ve heard yet! I have a feeling we won’t get a date right away, but we’ll see.


----------



## AmberMV

bks9581 said:


> I wonder if this date will be made known to the public when the plan is submitted.


Yes, we should know when it is submitted


gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening *in concert or going solo*? I vote in concert.


Yep I think they will go in concert as well.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.


I’ve always thought they were working together. To be exact, I’ve always said Universal and WDW.  Sea World is never on my radar. lol


----------



## stayathomehero

gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.



All three will enter: Mickey Mouse riding on Shamu around a spinning globe.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx

For those who are interested, here is a link where you can watch the Orange Conty Economic Recovery Task Force Meeting Thursday 5/21 at 2pm live


----------



## karly05

gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.



Hm, I am going to be the contrarian. I see that Lauren said the theme parks "will *start *making" re-opening presentations tomorrow. Doesn't mean Disney will hand theirs in tomorrow. Maybe this thread has made me too skeptical, but it wouldn't shock me if Universal and Sea World announced plans and Disney went right on stalling and hiding their cards.

My bet is, everyone else goes in concert but Disney goes solo.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

gottalovepluto said:


> She says in the replies the task force meeting is at 2pm tomorrow...
> 
> Lay your bets now folks! Do we have The Three Musketeers of Orlando Theme Parks opening in concert or going solo? I vote in concert.


I suspect that Universal and Disney open around the same time, probably July timeframe for a limited capacity reopening, and maybe this fall for more robust capacity.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

karly05 said:


> Hm, I am going to be the contrarian. I see that Lauren said the theme parks "will *start *making" re-opening presentations tomorrow. Doesn't mean Disney will hand theirs in tomorrow. Maybe this thread has made me too skeptical, but it wouldn't shock me if Universal and Sea World announced plans and Disney went right on stalling and hiding their cards.
> 
> My bet is, everyone else goes in concert but Disney goes solo.


That's a good point.   But holy cow would I love to know an opening date tomorrow, even if it's not for a couple of months.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I take it back.  I won't take my refund and go camping.  I want to go to Disney nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  Come on, July!


----------



## e_yerger

Very interesting that DeSantis is requiring them to include a proposed opening date in their proposals tomorrow. It's obvious how eager he is to get those parks back open. I'm here for it!


----------



## skeeter31

Keep in mind, WDW is not in, nor governed by, Orange County. So they’re not beholden to the same rules Universal and SeaWorld are for the presentations tomorrow. They could very well provide a very brief presentation with no date, as the Orange County Mayor doesn’t have to approve their plan.


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> Keep in mind, WDW is not in, nor governed by, Orange County. So they’re not beholden to the same rules Universal and SeaWorld are for the presentations tomorrow. They could very well provide a very brief presentation with no date, as the Orange County Mayor doesn’t have to approve their plan.


Most of WDW is in Orange County, including all four of the parks. The southern most edge (with the All Stars for example) is in Osceola County.


----------



## shoegal9

skeeter31 said:


> Keep in mind, WDW is not in, nor governed by, Orange County. So they’re not beholden to the same rules Universal and SeaWorld are for the presentations tomorrow. They could very well provide a very brief presentation with no date, as the Orange County Mayor doesn’t have to approve their plan.



Walt Disney World is located in both Orange and Osceola County, with the majority of the property in Orange County.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disney is in a bit of a different place then the other theme park’s presenting tomorrow, with both the NBA and MLS leagues are apparently working on a deal with Disney to finish out their seasons at WWoS/ESPN  - that revenue buys Disney time that the other two parks do not have.  As mentioned somewhere here or on one of the other rumors threads.. the idea for the leagues to be at WDW (or Vegas) is that they can provide a “bubble” for their personnel. With the parks open, does that safety net still exist.

Im not saying we would t get a date tomorrow as most are expecting - just that the date we do get in light of the sports involved may not be as soon as we like


----------



## hertamaniac

Here's the live link to DeSantis and the tourism discussions.

https://www.wesh.com/article/pence-orlando-visit-tourism/32617126


----------



## rteetz

bks9581 said:


> I wonder if this date will be made known to the public when the plan is submitted.


Mayor Buddy Dyer did a walk through with Universal today.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Disney is in a bit of a different place then the other theme park’s presenting tomorrow, with both the NBA and MLS leagues are apparently working on a deal with Disney to finish out their seasons at WWoS/ESPN  - With the parks open, does that safety net still exist.


It exists. WDW guests won’t be allowed anywhere near the resort players are housed at nor will they be allowed around WWoS. Players/coaches/etc will get to go two places: WWoS and their resort.

What doesn’t exist is decent news one of those legues is actually ready to give Disney money. The current rumors are basically re-hash of rumors from a week or two ago.


----------



## Sandiz08

They would definitely have to move certain reservations for mls and nba, killing two birds with one stone. The players wouldn’t be visiting the parks, just close the resorts they are staying at to visitors, unless they won’t open back up for the public until that is over.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Most of this round table is lip service for the President at the moment. Any idea when the good stuff starts?!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

comments on theme parks now during Pence meeting - link above


----------



## hertamaniac

And here comes the theme park representatives talking:


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

hertamaniac said:


> And here comes the theme park representatives talking:


This reminds me that before the pandemic I'd never even heard Pence speak haha.  Did we learn anything new yet?  I just pulled it up and they were talking about CityWalk.


----------



## Tbella

does anyone have the link?


----------



## FlagrantFleur

The only thing theme park related that has been discussed is the health and safety steps they are taking. Currently only Universal has spoken on it.


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> Most promising news we’ve heard yet! I have a feeling we won’t get a date right away, but we’ll see.


From the WFTV9 article about it, "Walt Disney World, the Universal Orlando Resort and SeaWorld will deliver reopening presentations to the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force on Thursday.

The presentations must include a planned reopening date."


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Disney rep talking now


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Tbella said:


> does anyone have the link?


https://thehill.com/video/administr...ce-in-roundtable-with-hospitality-and-tourism


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> From the WFTV9 article about it, "Walt Disney World, the Universal Orlando Resort and SeaWorld will deliver reopening presentations to the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force on Thursday.
> 
> The presentations must include a planned reopening date."


I know that. I read the same thing. I just think Disney especially will find a way around that. I don’t see them not controlling the narrative. They may say we’re aiming to reopen “sometime in July” or in “late summer” or “within the next month,” but they’re not going to say “June 15 we’re opening.” That’s my opinion.


----------



## Tbella

Thanks so much Flagrantfleur!


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I know that. I read the same thing. I just think Disney especially will find a way around that. I don’t see them not controlling the narrative. They may say we’re aiming to reopen “sometime in July” or in “late summer” or “within the next month,” but they’re not going to say “June 15 we’re opening.” That’s my opinion.



They can say "such and such is our planned re-opening date, but can change dependent on circumstances". 

That covers it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FlagrantFleur said:


> Most of this round table is lip service for the President at the moment. Any idea when the good stuff starts?!


Manaña


----------



## bigskyernurse

I just heard "sometime in june"! From Sea World, but still!!! Hope!


----------



## CastAStone

Sea World exec said sometime in June for them to reopen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> They can say "such and such is our planned re-opening date, but can change dependent on circumstances".
> 
> That covers it.


Yep. That’s what I expect from all of them.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

SeaWorld rep just confirmed that they plan to open (approval permitting) to open before end of June


----------



## yankeesfan123

And back to DW being the front runner to host (at least part of) the NBA starting in July.


----------



## CastAStone

bigskyernurse said:


> I just heard "sometime in june"! From Sea World, but still!!! Hope!





CastAStone said:


> Sea World exec said sometime in June for them to reopen.





FlagrantFleur said:


> SeaWorld rep just confirmed that they plan to open (approval permitting) to open before end of June


Unfortunately, the Vice President directly asked the Sea World exec "when are you reopening", but did not ask the Disney exec the same.


----------



## bigskyernurse

Ooops. Replied to the wrong comment. =)


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Very interesting. Wouldn't be surprised if the execs and DeSantis debriefed on who would say what. SeaWorld more than likely gave the greenlight to give a timeframe, Universal and Disney get more time.


----------



## Sandiz08

Disney rep said something about talks later on tonight ( assumably with the collective group) about opening water parks . Seaworld says they are mostly outdoors so  “2,3,4 weeks “ after approval.


----------



## bigskyernurse

CastAStone said:


> Unfortunately, the Vice President directly asked the Sea World exec "when are you reopening", but did not ask the Disney exec the same.



Yes, but it's hopeful if we assume that the 3 will be somewhat consistent in timing.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

bigskyernurse said:


> Yes, but it's hopeful if we assume that the 3 will be somewhat consistent in timing.


I'd probably say that Seaworld is in a completely different boat (haha) than Universal and certainly Disney.  Disney's reopening has to be much more complicated than Seaworld's.  But I'm just speculating based on my limited knowledge about the parks.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Disney still holding their cards very close to the vest...   still saying gradually - which is what every disney exec has said for weeks now.  lol


----------



## hertamaniac

SeaWorld targeting opening in June might just be for Aquatica right? 

I suspect the water parks could open before the theme parks (especially from what I've heard about the recent CDC comments relating to water and the virus and what DeSantis reiterated earlier in this discussion).


----------



## Pickle Rick

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Disney still holding their cards very close to the vest...   still saying gradually - which is what every disney exec has said for weeks now.  lol



Disney is playing it smart, IMO.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I'd probably say that Seaworld is in a completely different boat (haha) than Universal and certainly Disney.  Disney's reopening has to be much more complicated than Seaworld's.  But I'm just speculating based on my limited knowledge about the parks.


Couldn't agree more. Not to knock SeaWorld, just a different business model. Universal and Disney have more weight to throw around. I think Disney and Universal will get their chance to control the narrative more than SeaWorld.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

This Harris Rosen guy has the kinda voice I enjoy in movies. I like this guy

Lets here more about Dis ;] though


----------



## boxer11

hertamaniac said:


> SeaWorld targeting opening in June might just be for Aquatica right?
> 
> I suspect the water parks could open before the theme parks (especially from what I've heard about the recent CDC comments relating to water and the virus and what DeSantis reiterated earlier in this discussion).


When he said 2 to 3 weeks after approval he was speaking about Sea World theme park.


----------



## Pickle Rick

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This Harris Rosen guy has the kinda voice I enjoy in movies.
> 
> Lets here more about Dis ;] though



He's a good man who's done a lot for the community.


----------



## bigskyernurse

Man. Rosen is skilled at the art of dramatic pause.


----------



## LSUmiss

hertamaniac said:


> SeaWorld targeting opening in June might just be for Aquatica right?
> 
> I suspect the water parks could open before the theme parks (especially from what I've heard about the recent CDC comments relating to water and the virus and what DeSantis reiterated earlier in this discussion).


My cousin high up at Seaworld told me the plan was to open discovery cove first by mid June.


----------



## Tandy

Pickle Rick said:


> He's a good man who's done a lot for the community.


Either way, The dramatic pauses are annoying


----------



## boxer11

LSUmiss said:


> My cousin high up at Seaworld told me the plan was to open discovery cove first by mid June.


When he said 2 to 3 weeks after approval he was speaking about Sea World theme park.


----------



## hertamaniac

boxer11 said:


> When he said 2 to 3 weeks after approval he was speaking about Sea World theme park.



Which means they could still be on target to open their water park(s) prior to the theme park.


----------



## pigletto

They aren’t even using social distancing for the guests along the sides of the table, while they discuss the importance of safe reopening strategy.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> Unfortunately, the Vice President directly asked the Sea World exec "when are you reopening", but did not ask the Disney exec the same.


Thought the same thing - why not???


----------



## hertamaniac

LSUmiss said:


> My cousin high up at Seaworld told me the plan was to open discovery cove first by mid June.



I think that would be an easier task of social distancing since it already had a capped capacity pre-C19.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

" If there is no guest, there is no dollar " 

Amen


----------



## Pickle Rick

According to Amanda Dukes at WESH, WDW will not be presenting opening dates tomorrow, but UO may do so.


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> According to Amanda Dukes at WESH, WDW will not be presenting opening dates tomorrow, but UO may do so.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263187907222913024


I figured a presentation to the task force doesn’t mean giving opening dates.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Pickle Rick said:


> According to Amanda Dukes at WESH, WDW will not be presenting opening dates tomorrow, but UO may do so.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263187907222913024


I was thinking there’s no way WDW is going to let their opening date be scooped by a public document to the mayor of OC. Universal tho is like “Idc, lemme get these gates OPEN!”. And I respect UO for that


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I was thinking there’s no way WDW is going to let their opening date be scooped by a public document to the mayor of OC. Universal tho is like “Idc, lemme get these gates OPEN!”. And I respect UO for that



Disney and Universal wanna outdo each other with the opening.. No doubt about it. It's on their minds. Even if its by a week


----------



## MrsBooch

Pickle Rick said:


> According to Amanda Dukes at WESH, WDW will not be presenting opening dates tomorrow, but UO may do so.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263187907222913024


----------



## Pickle Rick

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I was thinking there’s no way WDW is going to let their opening date be scooped by a public document to the mayor of OC. Universal tho is like “Idc, lemme get these gates OPEN!”. And I respect UO for that



We'll see.  I'm more convinced UO will give a time frame more than anything.  Even Seaworld said they hope to be open at the end of June, but haven't 100% committed yet.


----------



## TexasChick123

What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> We'll see.  I'm more convinced UO will give a time frame more than anything.  Even Seaworld said they hope to be open at the end of June, but haven't 100% committed yet.


I agree. I don’t think we’re going to see the official plans that will be submitted- more of what we’re hearing today- generalities, not specifics.


----------



## goofystitch

According to Bloomberg News at 3:23 PM EDT today, 'Walt Disney Co, Comcast Corp.'s Universal Studios and SeaWorld Entertainment Inc are taking another step towards reopening their massive theme parks in Orlando, Florida. The operators will begin submitting their plans to a reopening task force on Thursday, a spokesperson for Florida's Orange County, said in an email. The news sent shares of the companies climbing, with Disney rising as much as 4.7%"


----------



## rteetz

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?


They have a lot of gray area. I am not completely sure how they are included in all this since Reedy Creek is basically its own entity. They are within parts of Orange and Osceola county but they don't always have to follow all of those rules.


----------



## cakebaker

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?


I never thought Disney  would announce opening in a political setting and I don’t think they will at a relatively obscure task force meeting.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?


Marketing and PR control is my guess. They’re going to want to make an official announcement with all the Disney trimmings and while I’m sure they have a targeted opening date in mind already for the parks they’re not ready to disclose that just yet and submitting a report tomorrow would compromise their announcement timeline.


----------



## JacknSally

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?



*Potentially waiting until NBA/MLS plans are finalized. I would think they might wait to have guests back until after these games are finished on property, if that happens.*


----------



## Pickle Rick

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Marketing and PR control is my guess. They’re going to want to make an official announcement with all the Disney trimmings and while I’m sure they have a targeted opening date in mind already for the parks they’re not ready to disclose that just yet and submitting a report tomorrow would compromise their announcement timeline.



I personally believe they have several opening dates in mind, just in case one or more falls through.  Also, I wonder if the they are also partly holding because of the NBA potentially finishing their season at WDW.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Pickle Rick said:


> I personally believe they have several opening dates in mind, just in case one or more falls through.  Also, I wonder if the they are also partly holding because of the NBA potentially finishing their season at WDW.


Yeah, having a bunch of sports stars staying at your hotels and playing games at your facilities seems like it creates a completely different set of headaches and concerns.


----------



## Tandy

Pickle Rick said:


> I personally believe they have several opening dates in mind, just in case one or more falls through.  Also, I wonder if the they are also partly holding because of the NBA potentially finishing their season at WDW.


I cant see them waiting on a sports league. The revenue from parks and spending has to outweigh that by a long shot


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Marketing and PR control is my guess. They’re going to want to make an official announcement with all the Disney trimmings and while I’m sure they have a targeted opening date in mind already for the parks they’re not ready to disclose that just yet and submitting a report tomorrow would compromise their announcement timeline.


I wonder if they're also happy to let SW/BG and USO go first and (potentially) make mistakes.  Opening slightly later they can try to avoid those mistakes and hopefully the "DISNEY TRIES TO MURDER GUESTS WITH COIVD-19" headlines.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tandy said:


> I cant see them waiting on a sports league. The revenue from parks and spending has to outweigh that by a long shot



Nope they will make $$$$ from the NBA.


----------



## MrsBooch

cakebaker said:


> I never thought Disney  would announce opening in a political setting and I don’t think they will at a relatively obscure task force meeting.




Under normal circumstances i would agree with you - but these are not normal circumstances. Their hands may be forced. Or overly pressured.

They may have to give "something" to move forward, as many private companies have had to do in this current environment, to make that reopen step forward.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Tandy said:


> I cant see them waiting on a sports league. The revenue from parks and spending has to outweigh that by a long shot



Does it, if it opens at a reduced capacity?


----------



## SmittS

JacknSally said:


> *Potentially waiting until NBA/MLS plans are finalized. I would think they might wait to have guests back until after these games are finished on property, if that happens.*


NBA and MLS aren't making up for the difference of the parks being closed and no guests on site.  This will not factor into the decision.


----------



## Tandy

SaintsManiac said:


> Nope they will make $$$$ from the NBA.


So these sports league will bring in more than 19 mil a day?


----------



## BryGuy415

I'm curious to know if people are seeing their 3 week away cancellations yet with all this news?  Perhaps even with no date given, Disney shows their hand a bit by the alteration of their rolling reservation cancellations


----------



## FlagrantFleur

goofystitch said:


> According to Bloomberg News at 3:23 PM EDT today, 'Walt Disney Co, Comcast Corp.'s Universal Studios and SeaWorld Entertainment Inc are taking another step towards reopening their massive theme parks in Orlando, Florida. The operators will begin submitting their plans to a reopening task force on Thursday, a spokesperson for Florida's Orange County, said in an email. The news sent shares of the companies climbing, with Disney rising as much as 4.7%"


The end of this headline peaks volumes, and is one of the big reasons (besides PR, marketing, etc) why Disney wants control over the announcement: stock prices. Once they announce any sort of date, it's game on for investors. Also game on for anyone who wants to book a vacation, or also cancel one. Once Disney announce when they will be open (and almost as important, WHAT will be open), people will start shifting plans. Not necessarily knocking Disney for this, they are a business just like anyone else. Their duty is to their shareholders, period.


----------



## gottalovepluto

goofystitch said:


> According to Bloomberg News at 3:23 PM EDT today, 'Walt Disney Co, Comcast Corp.'s Universal Studios and SeaWorld Entertainment Inc are taking another step towards reopening their massive theme parks in Orlando, Florida. The operators will begin submitting their plans to a reopening task force on Thursday, a spokesperson for Florida's Orange County, said in an email. The news sent shares of the companies climbing, with Disney rising as much as 4.7%"


Which reporter bought them Disney calls this morning?.... hope they dumped them on the close lol


----------



## FCDub

Tandy said:


> So these sports league will bring in more than 19 mil a day?



The NBA signed a $24B, 9-year TV contract with ESPN and Turner.


----------



## LSUmiss

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?


That’s my question. It’s getting quite ridiculous. If wdw isn’t ready to give a time frame, then they at least need to say why not.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

SmittS said:


> NBA and MLS aren't making up for the difference of the parks being closed and no guests on site.  This will not factor into the decision.


Eh, maybe, but who knows.  If Disney is opening at limited capacity but has to have a massive employee presence then maybe the sports leagues are more profitable than the parks.  Especially if there are broadcast rights.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I wonder if they're also happy to let SW/BG and USO go first and (potentially) make mistakes.  Opening slightly later they can try to avoid those mistakes and hopefully the "DISNEY TRIES TO MURDER GUESTS WITH COIVD-19" headlines.


I wonder this too. That said I think it’s equally likely that the logistical challenges and size of WDW compared to UO just makes it easier for UO to open earlier (say 6/1 for example). Fortunately for all these parks in terms of potential for bad headlines, news cycles are so quick these days nothing will stick around long.


----------



## gottalovepluto

BryGuy415 said:


> I'm curious to know if people are seeing their 3 week away cancellations yet with all this news?  Perhaps even with no date given, Disney shows their hand a bit by the alteration of their rolling reservation cancellations


This thread will blow up again when they do, cancellations have started rolling in as late as Thurs evening...


----------



## Tandy

FCDub said:


> The NBA signed a $24B, 9-year TV contract with ESPN and Turner.


Does not mean a thing when it comes to WDW - two separate entities. 
Will not change the sports leagues, just houses them.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> That’s my question. It’s getting quite ridiculous. If wdw isn’t ready to give a time frame, then they at least need to say why not.


Why not = COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Eh, maybe, but who knows.  If Disney is opening at limited capacity but has to have a massive employee presence then maybe the sports leagues are more profitable than the parks.  Especially if there are broadcast rights.


Employees could get extra pay to work the sports stuff because there is discussion a proper bubble will mean the Disney employees have to live in the bubble as well.


----------



## JacknSally

SmittS said:


> NBA and MLS aren't making up for the difference of the parks being closed and no guests on site.  This will not factor into the decision.



*I definitely didn't think or say the NBA/MLS would make up the revenue difference. But they might be trying to decide what the NBA/MLS agreement specifics will be - dates, which resorts they'll need to keep teams at, if they'll need to or be able to close off sections of resorts or whole resorts to guests for security reasons, will they need transportation, etc. - before they officially announce when they'll be ready to reopen to everyone. If they decide to do NBA games soon and only over a couple of weeks, they might just not have guests back until that's over. If the games last a couple of months, they'll probably do both.

It's all a decision factor.*


----------



## FCDub

Tandy said:


> Does not mean a thing when it comes to WDW - two separate entities.
> Will not change the sports leagues, just houses them.



Of course it does. ESPN/ABC/Disney has a vested interest in the rest of these games being played.


----------



## curlymom

No cancellations for the week yet (we have an AKL stay starting on June 12th so we are on deck) - but not expecting it for another hour or so at the earliest?  If UO or Sea World drops an opening date in our range and Disney doesn't follow, we'll try for there instead assuming we can get park tickets.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

BryGuy415 said:


> I'm curious to know if people are seeing their 3 week away cancellations yet with all this news?  Perhaps even with no date given, Disney shows their hand a bit by the alteration of their rolling reservation cancellations


June 12 here and not yet.  After last week I'm expecting it tomorrow.  ((((((


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BryGuy415 said:


> I'm curious to know if people are seeing their 3 week away cancellations yet with all this news?  Perhaps even with no date given, Disney shows their hand a bit by the alteration of their rolling reservation cancellations



June 7th arrival and nothing has changed on my end. No updates to my MDE and no email. I think we will get news about that week tomorrow, and I don't think it will be good news.


----------



## FCDub

LSUmiss said:


> That’s my question. It’s getting quite ridiculous. If wdw isn’t ready to give a time frame, then they at least need to say why not.



Uh ... because there’s a once-in-a-century pandemic going on that literally not a single person alive has been tasked with responding to before?

Seems like a decent reason for not knowing when they’re going to be able to open again


----------



## Tandy

FCDub said:


> Of course it does. ESPN/ABC/Disney has a vested interest in the rest of these games being played.


There is absolutely no way they will hold off getting the engine started on opening and churning revenue just to play the league out. That is something that can 100% be self contained.


----------



## AmberMV

BryGuy415 said:


> I'm curious to know if people are seeing their 3 week away cancellations yet with all this news?  Perhaps even with no date given, Disney shows their hand a bit by the alteration of their rolling reservation cancellations


I have not gotten cancelled for June 10 yet...but I'm pretty sure it is coming.  I think I _may_ just miss the opening by a week.


----------



## xuxa777

FCDub said:


> The NBA signed a $24B, 9-year TV contract with ESPN and Turner.


 Yup and that is why they are going to play there most likely, also why they quickly put in the NBA experience last year


----------



## KBoopaloo

LSUmiss said:


> That’s my question. It’s getting quite ridiculous. If wdw isn’t ready to give a time frame, then they at least need to say why not.


They have though? They keep saying their decision will be driven by data and not a date. I know no one wants to believe it but I 100% believe that they have multiple working  plans and each one’s likelihood changes by the day. This is true in my own organization where we are waffling between multiple potential reopening dates. One seems to be the most likely but is far from being set in stone and we will not discuss any of them publicly until we are more certain. We truly thought we were working towards one date this week and now that appears to be a bit upended and we are back to a lot of .


----------



## FCDub

Tandy said:


> There is absolutely no way they will hold off getting the engine started on opening and churning revenue just to play the league out. That is something that can 100% be self contained.



Ok.


----------



## xuxa777

FCDub said:


> Uh ... because there’s a once-in-a-century pandemic going on that literally not a single person alive has been tasked with responding to before?
> 
> Seems like a decent reason for not knowing when they’re going to be able to open again



Not a once in a century pandemic, more like a once in the history of the world reaction to a pandemic, nut your point is still true.


----------



## Sandiz08

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney and Universal wanna outdo each other with the opening.. No doubt about it. It's on their minds. Even if its by a week


I’m seriously thinking it’s about that, so others don’t steal their ideas, but why ?, during a pandemic, transparency and safety first.


----------



## AmberMV

It's pretty clear that WESH tv did not know their cameras and mics were still on


----------



## yankeesfan123

But what about my MLS? Those teams have even more players than an NBA team. I know the MLS was rumored to start earlier than NBA, but I’d think they’d overlap to some extent.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

If one of y’all would just call up Disney and see what the latest opening date rumor is from one of the phone CMs it would help solve this mystery for all of us.


----------



## Jroceagles

xuxa777 said:


> Yup and that is why they are going to play there most likely, also why they quickly put in the NBA experience last year


But would they delay guests for the NBA?  I doubt that


----------



## planecrazy63

xuxa777 said:


> Not a once in a century pandemic, more like a once in the history of the world reaction to a pandemic, nut your point is still true.


To be clear we have had 3 pandemics in the last 102 years, all of which affected  more people than COVID-19. Nothing against the response and won't debate the response, but we do need to admit in history (recent) there have been large pandemics.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Tandy said:


> So these sports league will bring in more than 19 mil a day?


With reduced capacities they won’t be making $19 million a day from guests at the start. Also a lot of the procedural changes for safety will require them to staff more than they normally would for the capacity they are likely allowing in so their profit will be less as a result of that. Without CPs they will also be filling staffing holes with generally higher paid regular staff which will reduce profits again.


----------



## jenjersnap

Just one piece of it: I imagine some furious DVC owners if Disney chooses the NBA over opening in a timely fashion. Next year’s availability is already screwed, I just don’t see them making it worse.


----------



## planecrazy63

Orange County Mayor stated in Q&A just now that they expect all reopening plans to be submitted and he will be reviewing for compliance to CDC recommendations. He said he is waiting final recommendations from the task force tomorrow after close of business.


----------



## Tandy

KBoopaloo said:


> With reduced capacities they won’t be making $19 million a day from guests at the start. Also a lot of the procedural changes for safety will require them to staff more than they normally would for the capacity they are likely allowing in so their profit will be less as a result of that. Without CPs they will also be filling staffing holes with generally higher paid regular staff which will reduce profits again.


I understand that - I know they will not be making that much but they cannot get to that without getting the wheels in motion. They will not put that off for something that at this point is not negotiated


----------



## cakebaker

planecrazy63 said:


> Orange County Mayor stated in Q&A just now that they expect all reopening plans to be submitted and he will be reviewing for compliance to CDC recommendations. He said he is waiting final recommendations from the task force tomorrow after close of business.


I missed that, thanks!  Maybe they’ll submit, but we won’t know what the details are....until it leaks, which should within minutes of submission. lol


----------



## Jroceagles

NBA is reporting they are near a decision with WDW as the front runner.

I think that will be on conjunction with a phased opening


----------



## andyman8

While the NBA/MLS certainly would bring in big bucks for WDW, I doubt they’d let this seriously affect their timeline for park reopenings. It certainly would have a small impact, but given the capacity restrictions that will need to be in place upon reopening, they won’t have a shortage of hotel rooms. It’s been speculated that some of the Disney Resorts may remain closed for some time even after the parks reopen (kind of like what happened after 9/11). Having a resort full of people not going to the parks certainly beats the alternative of having an empty one. Given the hole they’re in at the moment, they’re going to want any revenue they can get, so if it’s possible to have parks reopen and to have the MLS/NBA play there, they’d go for it in a heartbeat.



rteetz said:


> They have a lot of gray area. I am not completely sure how they are included in all this since Reedy Creek is basically its own entity. They are within parts of Orange and Osceola county but they don't always have to follow all of those rules.


I remember the Governor in one of his press conferences referencing Disney being included in the parks having to submit their plans like everyone else. It wasn’t in the context of Reedy Creek though. It was offhanded a bit, but I’d imagine that would be the case because Orange County has the final say over the parks since they’re within their county. With Reedy Creek acting as essentially a coalition of two cities, that would only afford them the same rights and authorities as any other Florida municipal city. There are certain things Reedy Creek hasn’t been able to do in the past since they’re not a county. Florida’s laws are pretty thorough in the differing abilities and rights of a county versus city. In the “full phase one” guidelines, it specifies proposal go the county, not the city. The County has always had final say in the past, so I don’t think this would be any different. That’s my thinking on it at least.


----------



## brich330

After these rolling cancellations & lack of transparency (Even with some of it being out of Disney’s  control), if they publicly announce they’re going to hold off the opening, so the NBA can have the property to themselves, it would be a breaking point for a lot of people. Yes, Disney is a business, and their shareholders come first. However, Disney is also a brand and social media would have a field day with that. I’m not saying it’s not possible, but I think it would be a bad PR move and definitely a bad guest recovery move. If my money is not good enough for you, there’s another park in town.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

AmberMV said:


> I have not gotten cancelled for June 10 yet...but I'm pretty sure it is coming.  I think I _may_ just miss the opening by a week.


I'm starting to think that too.  June 12 sounded safe when we were thinking June 1st, and now I'm wondering if they'll do the 15th.  I keep looking to see if June 12 VAH is cancelled, though I think the emails will go out first.


----------



## LSUmiss

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Why not = COVID-19 pandemic.


Well last I checked, Seaworld is also experiencing a pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KBoopaloo said:


> They have though? They keep saying their decision will be driven by data and not a date. I know no one wants to believe it but I 100% believe that they have multiple working  plans and each one’s likelihood changes by the day. This is true in my own organization where we are waffling between multiple potential reopening dates. One seems to be the most likely but is far from being set in stone and we will not discuss any of them publicly until we are more certain. We truly thought we were working towards one date this week and now that appears to be a bit upended and we are back to a lot of .



This also helps explain why usually reliable sources can’t be counted on like in the past.

For example, I 100% believe Pete had trustworthy sources that pointed to June 1st as the hard opening date, but the problem here isn’t the sources it’s the frequency plans change.


----------



## fla4fun

KBoopaloo said:


> They have though? They keep saying their decision will be driven by data and not a date. I know no one wants to believe it but I 100% believe that they have multiple working  plans and each one’s likelihood changes by the day. This is true in my own organization where we are waffling between multiple potential reopening dates. One seems to be the most likely but is far from being set in stone and we will not discuss any of them publicly until we are more certain. We truly thought we were working towards one date this week and now that appears to be a bit upended and we are back to a lot of .



I agree. I won’t say where I work, or the line of business, but I will compare it to something a lot of people here would understand. Let’s say I worked for a company that provides third party housekeeping for Orlando hotels. We might want to open now, but if the hotels are closed, they don’t need our housekeepers and we have no choice but to stay closed. So say half of the hotels we service want to open on June 1 but the rest want to wait until June 30. Then we may partially open on one date and then ramp up as needed. Sometimes the final decision is made by circumstances out of our control.

We really don’t know all the interrelated decisions that come into play when reopening something like WDW. Between suppliers of all types and getting enough staff and training them on any new protocols, there are lots of things that could cause a delay.  It didn’t shut down in one fell swoop, and it likely won’t open that way either.  I am in the group of people who will hear this week if their June trip is a no go, so I understand the point of wanting to know.  I would guess they have a few dates in mind but are still gathering information regarding whether those dates are realistic based on what they need to do behind the scenes.


----------



## Pickle Rick

LSUmiss said:


> Well last I checked, Seaworld is also experiencing a pandemic.



Seaworld didn't necessarily commit to an opening date either, only what they'd hope to do.  And if News 6 is correct, they aren't presenting anything tomorrow either, apparently only UO (and what they will present is anyone's guess).  

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-june-interim-ceo-says-at-tourism-roundtable/


----------



## gottalovepluto

planecrazy63 said:


> Orange County Mayor stated in Q&A just now that they expect all reopening plans to be submitted and he will be reviewing for compliance to CDC recommendations. He said he is waiting final recommendations from the task force tomorrow after close of business.


I’m glad all the ducks are lined up. And by lined up I mean in a scatter plot form.


----------



## brockash

curlymom said:


> No cancellations for the week yet (we have an AKL stay starting on June 12th so we are on deck) - but not expecting it for another hour or so at the earliest?  If UO or Sea World drops an opening date in our range and Disney doesn't follow, we'll try for there instead assuming we can get park tickets.


This was the decision we made this morning as well.  We're booked 6/8-6/13... I'm sure Disney won't be open, just waiting on the cancellation, but if Universal and/or SW and/or even Busch Gardens at this point opens; we'll still go but do that and stsy somewhere elsr instead of Disney.  This is the 3rd time we've rebooked and we're just sick of playing the waiting game.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

brich330 said:


> After these rolling cancellations & lack of transparency (Even with some of it being out of Disney’s  control), if they publicly announce they’re going to hold off the opening, so the NBA can have the property to themselves, it would be a breaking point for a lot of people. Yes, Disney is a business, and their shareholders come first. However, Disney is also a brand and social media would have a field day with that. I’m not saying it’s not possible, but I think it would be a bad PR move and definitely a bad guest recovery move. If my money is not good enough for you, there’s another park in town.



Having the NBA (&MLS) won’t mean the parks wait to open.  It would mean they’d be opening at a smaller capacity *if* multiple disney resorts are being used.  But... There was an article last week about MLS at WDW - it referenced “resorts close to WDW”


----------



## skeeter31

Disney also has a lot more to lose with announcing an opening date before they’re ready. The amount of resort rooms that would have people calling wanting refunds. SeaWorld and Universal don’t have anything close to the amount of rooms a Disney does. Disney will want to continue on the week by week cancellation so as to not overwhelm the phone centers.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> Well last I checked, Seaworld is also experiencing a pandemic.


I think it's easier to implement social distancing at SeaWorld then Universal or Disney as it's mostly shows. Its easy to keep people apart in outdoor theatres. Not to be rude but you see more Karen types at Disney then SeaWorld.


----------



## AmberMV

Since I spent almost a decade in the Florida hospitality sector, I have hundreds of friends who still work in Florida hospitality.  One just said she got a phone call _today_ for coming into work starting _tomorrow_...though she works in a third party Disney Springs restaurant, so not owned by Disney.  But this could be an indicator how little notice some people _may_ get for certain positions...


----------



## Tandy

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Having the NBA (&MLS) won’t mean the parks wait to open.  It would mean they’d be opening at a smaller capacity *if* multiple resorts are being used.  There was an article last week about MLS at WDW - it referenced “resorts close to WDW”


That is true. They could easily stay at the Waldorf or Hilton


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Tandy said:


> That is true. They could easily stay at the Waldorf or Hilton



Or the giagantic Gaylord Palms, lol.. 

No shortage of places to stay in Orlando


----------



## Darklord77

Jrb1979 said:


> Not to be rude but you see more Karen types at Disney then SeaWorld.


Everyone loves a "Karen."  As long as the "Kyle's" stay away I'm good with it.


----------



## KBoopaloo

AmberMV said:


> Since I spent almost a decade in the Florida hospitality sector, I have hundreds of friends who still work in Florida hospitality.  One just said she got a phone call _today_ for coming into work starting _tomorrow_...though she works in a third party Disney Springs restaurant, so not owned by Disney.  But this could be an indicator how little notice some people _may_ get for certain positions...


I think the unions require at least a 5 or 7 day notice for Disney CMs working at Disney owned locations though.


----------



## BryGuy415

AmberMV said:


> I have not gotten cancelled for June 10 yet...but I'm pretty sure it is coming.  I think I _may_ just miss the opening by a week.


 
I think you're right - I think there's _at least_ one more round of cancellations


----------



## cakebaker

Tandy said:


> That is true. They could easily stay at the Waldorf or Hilton


The fact that the Tower  is completely unavailable, when nothing else is sold out means something- the convenience of being in the bubble is the draw to WDW to start with.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Well last I checked, Seaworld is also experiencing a pandemic.



I don’t think you can compare Sea World & WDW. WDW is a huge web of parks, resorts, transportation and has many more visitors than Sea World. WDW is so much more complicated. Completely different scale. 

Sea World is used to having lower attendance, as their own CEO stated in early May.


----------



## fla4fun

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m glad all the ducks are lined up. And by lined up I mean in a scatter plot form.


. . . and six feet apart . . . with masks on


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> SeaWorld also referenced Busch Gardens Tampa in the discussion.


Both parks would be easier to implement physical distancing measures in place. SeaWorld has already been testing Mako and Kraken with employees wearing masks. I can see both parks opening with out the pet show as it's indoors.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263210676195069953


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Looks like all three will submit plans but only Universal will actually present:


----------



## brich330

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Having the NBA (&MLS) won’t mean the parks wait to open.  It would mean they’d be opening at a smaller capacity *if* multiple disney resorts are being used.  But... There was an article last week about MLS at WDW - it referenced “resorts close to WDW”


As long as they don’t cancel pre-existing reservations for this move, so they can then rebook for NBA family/friends, I get it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> It exists. WDW guests won’t be allowed anywhere near the resort players are housed at nor will they be allowed around WWoS. Players/coaches/etc will get to go two places: WWoS and their resort.
> 
> What doesn’t exist is decent news one of those legues is actually ready to give Disney money. The current rumors are basically re-hash of rumors from a week or two ago.


Legumes? Ahh.. fixed.


----------



## Jrb1979

I look at the NBA thing from a different side. What if Disney doesn't think they can open the parks yet and make enough money to justify it. Bringing the NBA in brings in some money and they can bring back some CMs too


----------



## JacknSally

brich330 said:


> As long as they don’t cancel pre-existing reservations for this move, so they can then rebook for NBA family/friends, I get it.



*You would most likely see impacted guests receive upgrades - either an upgraded room type at the original property, or relocation to an upgraded property. It happens all the time that a hotel can't fulfill a reservation for various reasons, and the industry rule in those situations is to provide alternative accommodations that are at least comparable to the original reservation. Disney especially tries to provide some sort of upgrade.*


----------



## gwynne

Jrb1979 said:


> I look at the NBA thing from a different side. What if Disney doesn't think they can open the parks yet and make enough money to justify it. Bringing the NBA in brings in some money and they can bring back some CMs too


And  tons of positive advertisement is a plus, too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I look at the NBA thing from a different side. What if Disney doesn't think they can open the parks yet and make enough money to justify it. Bringing the NBA in brings in some money and they can bring back some CMs too



Soft open of the MK and HS for NBA players?? Just might happen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I look at the NBA thing from a different side. What if Disney doesn't think they can open the parks yet and make enough money to justify it. Bringing the NBA in brings in some money and they can bring back some CMs too



That was my thought too.

If (big if) Disney holds off opening because of the NBA deal, I think it makes sense that it could be because it brings in money allowing them to slow their opening to guests, and not because they don’t want to do both at once.


----------



## Tandy

Jrb1979 said:


> I look at the NBA thing from a different side. What if Disney doesn't think they can open the parks yet and make enough money to justify it. Bringing the NBA in brings in some money and they can bring back some CMs too


I honestly dont think that is even a scenario at this point.
With all the news of today it is just a matter of how soon.

If Disney was given the green light to open (which read between the lines, after the formalities tomorrow they are) and decided to not do so - there would be a stock and investor revolt like you would not believe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Legumes? Ahh.. fixed.


ROFL. I wondered if anyone caught that!!


----------



## boxer11

MrsBooch said:


> Under normal circumstances i would agree with you - but these are not normal circumstances. Their hands may be forced. Or overly pressured.
> 
> They may have to give "something" to move forward, as many private companies have had to do in this current environment, to make that reopen step forward.


I don't know about that. Disney is holding a pretty strong hand as they almost always do. They are one of the top employers in Fl and the top employer in Orlando. The state needs Disney to open ASAP so they don't have to pay unemployment benefits among other benefits they get from Disney being open. If anything Disney will put the pressure on the State and local gov't if they need anything. The pressure is on the State and local gov't to get things moving.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TexasChick123 said:


> That’s what athletes need. More special treatment over us “regular folk”...




Perfect chance for WDW to practice the new safety measures on people being tested daily. Don't get mad at me. It was just a thought in my head.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Soft open of the MK and HS for NBA players?? Just might happen.


No, it would break the bubble they will already be starting to form prior to arrival with team members, employees and families quaranting at home and only going to their practice facilities.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> No, it would break the bubble they will already be starting to form prior to arrival with team members, employees and families quaranting at home and only going to their practice facilities.




We'll see.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Looks like all three will submit plans but only Universal will actually present:


This is a roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Tandy

SaintsManiac said:


> We'll see.


That is the entire reason to be down there. To contain them, limit the exposure. Otherwise they would play in the normal arenas with no fans.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> This is a roller coaster of emotions.


I know! I sound like I'm in a lamaze class every update. .


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tandy said:


> I honestly dont think that is even a scenario at this point.
> With all the news of today it is just a matter of how soon.
> 
> If Disney was given the green light to open (which read between the lines, after the formalities tomorrow they are) and decided to not do so - there would be a stock and investor revolt like you would not believe.


The pressure will get immense if Univ comes out with an opening date tomorrow. Someone posted Bloomberg already put out a wire that all the major parks were starting their presentations on reopening so Wall St will be watching.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tandy said:


> That is the entire reason to be down there. To contain them, limit the exposure. Otherwise they would play in the normal arenas with no fans.




Who said anything about fans being there???


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Eric Smith said:


> This is a roller coaster of emotions.


Definitely! Between resort cancellations, hours being cut, etc Disney really knows how to keep us on our toes on Wednesdays and Thursdays! This week they’ve outdone themselves. Hopefully we will all be off the “coronacoaster” soon !


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> This is a roller coaster of emotions.


I think I said the same thing you did in the other thread at the same time    Pretty clear this is a good indication of how we as a collective are feeling right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> This is a roller coaster of emotions.


Me in a nutshell today:


----------



## Tandy

SaintsManiac said:


> Who said anything about fans being there???


No one. I am saying that otherwise they would play in their normal arenas empty. 
The purpose of them to be there is none other than controlling all aspects completely.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> The pressure will get immense if Univ comes out with an opening date tomorrow. Someone posted Bloomberg already put out a wire that all the major parks were starting their presentations on reopening so Wall St will be watching.


I really think Universal and Disney will reopen within a week of each other.


----------



## Makmak

https://www.wftv.com/news/florida/l...ow/SY55QYU3URDCZJVGZTEVD5IZBA/?outputType=amp


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> Well last I checked, Seaworld is also experiencing a pandemic.


Seaworld doesn't have 4 parks, 20+ hotels, multiple guest transportation modes (boats, buses, monorail, Minnie vans), and more than 100 restaurants.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Looks like all three will submit plans but only Universal will actually present:


So, all 3 have to submit plans but only Universal is "presenting" theirs.  Does that mean something like....your final project is due on Friday, but you may or may not actually present it to the class that day?  Haha.  So USO is presenting theirs and maybe they'll get feedback on their plan based on the presentation, but the govt still wants plans in hand tomorrow?  So.....we don't know if we'll know an opening date tomorrow.  Is that right lol?


----------



## SierraT

Again not Disney but noticed Universal hotels aren’t booking June 1 anymore but you can still book June 2.  Not sure what it means, maybe nothing, it’s just a change from what they had available.


----------



## SierraT

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Seaworld doesn't have 4 parks, 20+ hotels, multiple guest transportation modes (boats, buses, monorail, Minnie vans), and more than 100 restaurants.


This is true, but also true that Disney has the infrastructure and staff.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo


----------



## MrsBooch

MusicalAstronaut said:


> So, all 3 have to submit plans but only Universal is "presenting" theirs.  Does that mean something like....your final project is due on Friday, but you may or may not actually present it to the class that day?  Haha.  So USO is presenting theirs and maybe they'll get feedback on their plan based on the presentation, but the govt still wants plans in hand tomorrow?  So.....we don't know if we'll know an opening date tomorrow.  Is that right lol?



But they have to provide dates. Maybe we won’t know them? But they have to provide them??


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo


I’m surprised by this hardline stance but it was probably an opening requirement


----------



## e_yerger

MrsBooch said:


> But they have to provide dates. Maybe we won’t know them? But they have to provide them??


They probably slide it across the table on a folded piece of paper to DeSantis.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo


Sucks for This Guy


----------



## andyman8

SierraT said:


> Again not Disney but noticed Universal hotels aren’t booking June 1 anymore but you can still book June 2.  Not sure what it means, maybe nothing, it’s just a change from what they had available.


Also PBH isn't showing up for the first half of June. It was a few days ago.


----------



## J-BOY

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo


Wow! Good for them. I didn't expect such a strong stance, but I'm glad to see they're taking it seriously. If they're going to have this requirement, they shouldn't take half-measures.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SierraT said:


> Again not Disney but noticed Universal hotels aren’t booking June 1 anymore but you can still book June 2.  Not sure what it means, maybe nothing, it’s just a change from what they had available.



I don’t know how much this matters, but I believe all UO hotels are third party, where as most of Disney’s aren’t.


----------



## tinkerhon

stayathomehero said:


> The doors also shield the smell....



They will work fine in Epcot - just move them all near "Mouse Gear" - that area can overtake any garbage can smell !


----------



## SierraT

andyman8 said:


> Also PBH isn't showing up for the first half of June. It was a few days ago.


I almost booked Sapphire Falls today.  Last week I hard Hard Rock in my cart for June 1 and now it’s unavailable, it’s showing for June 2 though.  Strange.

Of course, I still have Yacht Club sitting there waiting to be cancelled by Disney.  Nothing yet, even for the original week!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo



Oof here come the pitchforks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo



Wow! I am genuinely shocked by this one. I certainly hope that means they are planning on strongly enforcing their own rules once the parks are open (some scattered reports from DS don't look promising for that, maybe it's a learning curve), because otherwise how do they stick to this one when people are running around the parks without their masks?


----------



## andyman8

SierraT said:


> I almost booked Sapphire Falls today.  Last week I hard Hard Rock in my cart for June 1 and now it’s unavailable, it’s showing for June 2 though.  Strange.


I know UOR’s online booking system is beyond weird in general. Especially around HHN season, you could search five times and get five totally different results within five minutes. It makes DisneyWorld.com look like a beacon reliable tech. I’m tempted to chalk it up to that, but we’ll see.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo


Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?  Even if it isn’t, and I’m pretty sure it is, I just have to assume they’re will be lawsuits from that move.

Edit:  Seems it is allowed.


----------



## C&Jx2

I’m sorry. I’m really busy studying to take my state boards and it’s hard to keep up on this thread because it moves fast.

Did I miss anything notable from today’s meetings?

TIA!


----------



## cm8

TexasChick123 said:


> What’s the reasoning behind WDW not giving a date? Any guesses?



Disboard’s  Meddling Detectives?


----------



## Cinderbrella1

My VAH tix for 6/12 disappeared around 4:30/5:00 ish on MDE, but I hit refresh again and they were back!  I also received more recipes from Disney, but not from Disney Destinations this time, they're from My Disney?!!


----------



## SarahC97

The Pho said:


> Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?  Even if it isn’t, and I’m pretty sure it is, I just have to assume they’re will be lawsuits from that move.


The ADA does allow restrictions when an individual would pose a direct threat to the health or safety of others. As of March 2020, the EEOC has declared that the COVID-19 pandemic meets the direct threat standard, based on guidance from the CDC and public health authorities regarding the risk of community spread and institution of restrictions.

Disney has hoards of lawyers. I'm sure they wouldn't make a move that would open them up to potential ADA violation claims.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

The Pho said:


> Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?


I don’t believe so. Someone linked an article citing the ADA saying something along the lines of there being exceptions during global emergencies and this qualifies as one. Basically reasonable accommodations should be made, but in this case not wearing the mask would endanger other people so it’s an exception. I’ll see if I can find exactly what it said because that’s a terrible summary.


----------



## Marissa227

.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...4ZXAxchG2EjZfJPlLjPUKMa_-wvjaB7r7mfm_rrHnFKOo



I'm not surprised that they took this stance, but I wonder about those with disabilities , and/or handicapped individuals - I skimmed the text, but assuming same would apply to all that might have sensory issues, ( for example) and can't wear the mask ? 
So, hypothetically, if you are in perfect physical health ( let's say just for argument sake that you were recently tested for the virus, and test negative) , but due to other issues, you can't wear a mask, you would not be permitted  - ? 
Not taking sides - just curious how the situation MIGHT be handled -


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow! I am genuinely shocked by this one. I certainly hope that means they are planning on strongly enforcing their own rules once the parks are open (some scattered reports from DS don't look promising for that, maybe it's a learning curve), because otherwise how do they stick to this one when people are running around the parks without their masks?


I’ve seen several reports online of those Children’s Activities CMs reminding guests to keep theirs on. I don’t think it’s possible to expect Disney to ensure every single guest is wearing it every single moment of the day, but my guess is that as more DS locations come online and as they bring back more of the Children’s Activities CMs, we’ll see even more “enforcement.”


----------



## J-BOY

tinkerhon said:


> I'm not surprised that they took this stance, but I wonder about those with disabilities , and/or handicapped individuals - I skimmed the text, but assuming same would apply to all that might have sensory issues, ( for example) and can't wear the mask ?
> So, hypothetically, if you are in perfect physical health ( let's say just for argument sake that you were recently tested for the virus, and test negative) , but due to other issues, you can't wear a mask, you would not be permitted  - ?
> Not taking sides - just curious how the situation MIGHT be handled -


Correct. If you can't, or don't wear a mask, you won't be let in.


----------



## SierraT

Cinderbrella1 said:


> My VAH tix for 6/12 disappeared around 4:30/5:00 ish on MDE, but I hit refresh again and they were back!  I also received more recipes from Disney, but not from Disney Destinations this time, they're from My Disney?!!


Oh no!!!  When we “first week of June goers” were cancelled, they sent the recipes e-mail the day before.  

As a side note, my 6/1 reservation is still sitting there.  They have not cancelled it and it’s been a week.

** Secretly hoping they open just the resort (even the 2nd week) so I can at least sit at the pool.     I can’t do Springs with the restrictions they have, but a resort vacation would be fine.


----------



## AMW86

The Pho said:


> Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?  Even if it isn’t, and I’m pretty sure it is, I just have to assume they’re will be lawsuits from that move.


I work in ADA enforcement and we didn't come to any decisions, but we discussed whether the "direct threat" exception might allow such a policy


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

The Pho said:


> Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?  Even if it isn’t, and I’m pretty sure it is, I just have to assume they’re will be lawsuits from that move.


That’s a touchy subject.  We Haven’t had a global pandemic before, well ,at least in our times.   I feel like everyone needs to be protected in the early phases, those that cannot wear a mask included.


----------



## tinkerhon

Marissa227 said:


> Disney's Covid-19 Warning says that "guests with underlying medical conditions are especially vulnerable" so I feel like they're just supporting this statement. If you have an underlying medical condition that makes you unable to wear a facemask, you're probably in the category of people that are especially vulnerable and should still play it safe by staying home at this point. Maybe in a couple weeks when we see how this plays out, that can be lifted. Just my opinion.



What about an underlying handicapped situation ?  Not necessarily a physical handicap that would make you more prone to catching the virus ?


----------



## JacknSally

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I don’t believe so. Someone linked an article citing the ADA saying something along the lines of there being exceptions during global emergencies and this qualifies as one. Basically reasonable accommodations should be made, but in this case not wearing the mask would endanger other people so it’s an exception. I’ll see if I can find exactly what it said because that’s a terrible summary.



*This full thread on Twitter explains it pretty well! He specifically wrote it in regards to stores/shoppers, but the direct threat bit applies.*


----------



## Marissa227

tinkerhon said:


> What about an underlying handicapped situation ?  Not necessarily a physical handicap that would make you more prone to catching the virus ?



You're right. I didn't think about that at first. I was thinking strictly "medical" such as asthma.


----------



## CastAStone

The Pho said:


> Well that’s interesting.   Isn’t that in violation of the ADA?  Even if it isn’t, and I’m pretty sure it is, I just have to assume they’re will be lawsuits from that move.


The short answer is No. The medium answer is the ADA has exceptions for public health. The Long answer is here https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/ada-implications-i-don-t-want-to-wear-a-91357/


----------



## cakebaker

At least there’s no uncertainty. No mask, no enter. I’m surprised but looks like they’re covered legally.


----------



## fla4fun

tinkerhon said:


> What about an underlying handicapped situation ?  Not necessarily a physical handicap that would make you more prone to catching the virus ?


It sounds like no exceptions at all.  I feel for people who can’t wear a mask, but unfortunately they can be a carrier (with or without symptoms) just like anyone else.  I don’t expect the masks to be mandatory forever, but I do expect them to stick around at least through the openings of the parks and resorts.  If that all goes well, I expect them to be suggested, but not required soon afterward.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> At least there’s no uncertainty. No mask, no enter. I’m surprised but looks like they’re covered legally.




That’s what I expected.


----------



## The Pho

SarahC97 said:


> Disney has hoards of lawyers. I'm sure they wouldn't make a move that would open them up to potential ADA violation claims.


I’m sure their Lawyers thought it all over but I’d still expect a lawsuit regardless.   And I know there’s a bit of interpretation in there as to what can be exempt.



CastAStone said:


> The short answer is No. The medium answer is the ADA has exceptions for public health. The Long answer is here https://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/ada-implications-i-don-t-want-to-wear-a-91357/


Thanks for the answer.  Everywhere around here has been operating with masks _mostly_ required which is why my mind went there


----------



## Music City Mama

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Seaworld doesn't have 4 parks, 20+ hotels, multiple guest transportation modes (boats, buses, monorail, Minnie vans), and more than 100 restaurants.





SierraT said:


> This is true, but also true that Disney has the infrastructure and staff.



Exactly. Seaworld doesn't have as many moving parts as Disney, but they also don't have the Disney machine of infrastructure/operations.


----------



## RamblingMad

fla4fun said:


> It sounds like no exceptions at all.  I feel for people who can’t wear a mask, but unfortunately they can be a carrier (with or without symptoms) just like anyone else.  I don’t expect the masks to be mandatory forever, but I do expect them to stick around at least through the openings of the parks and resorts.  If that all goes well, I expect them to be suggested, but not required soon afterward.



I expect they’ll stick around until a vaccine. The argument to wear them makes sense. If you wear a mask, you might reduce the spread of a dangerous virus. If you don’t wear a mask, you’re more likely to spread it. The virus doesn’t care if you’re disabled.


----------



## abnihon

I still am just having trouble wrapping my head around what will happen if a child has a tantrum and refuses to wear a mask.  Because I’m SURE it will happen.


----------



## SarahC97

fla4fun said:


> It sounds like no exceptions at all.  I feel for people who can’t wear a mask, but unfortunately they can be a carrier (with or without symptoms) just like anyone else.  I don’t expect the masks to be mandatory forever, but I do expect them to stick around at least through the openings of the parks and resorts.  If that all goes well, I expect them to be suggested, but not required soon afterward.


It will change at some point. I'm sure Disney will stay on top of it and adjust their policy accordingly to be in accordance with what is allowed under the ADA.


----------



## tinkerhon

fla4fun said:


> It sounds like no exceptions at all.  I feel for people who can’t wear a mask, but unfortunately they can be a carrier (with or without symptoms) just like anyone else.  I don’t expect the masks to be mandatory forever, but I do expect them to stick around at least through the openings of the parks and resorts.  If that all goes well, I expect them to be suggested, but not required soon afterward.



So, basically, ( and not disagreeing or arguing with you ) 
Just looking at this from Disney's perspective and/or the perspective of someone with a mental disability and/or someone that is handicapped - ( or the parents/guardians of these people) 
I would think they should have every right to enter DS and/or the parks as anyone else, no?  And I totally get the reasoning for the masks - I'm not anti-mask and my children have to wear them ( EVERYWHERE) here in NYC - my son is on the low end of the spectrum and has sensory issues, and he doesn't like the mask, but he does wear it, and is not the type to complain - but I feel for those with children that can't wear them because of the same (or similar) issues. It's a tricky situation.


----------



## J-BOY

tinkerhon said:


> So, basically, ( and not disagreeing or arguing with you )
> Just looking at this from Disney's perspective and/or the perspective of someone with a mental disability and/or someone that is handicapped - ( or the parents/guardians of these people)
> I would think they should have every right to enter DS and/or the parks as anyone else, no?  And I totally get the reasoning for the masks - I'm not anti-mask and my children have to wear them ( EVERYWHERE) here in NYC - my son is on the low end of the spectrum and has sensory issues, and he doesn't like the mask, but he does wear it, and is not the type to complain - but I feel for those with children that can't wear them because of the same (or similar) issues. It's a tricky situation.


As has been discussed above, you don't have legal rights to enter private property if you're endangering the health of the public.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

abnihon said:


> I still am just having trouble wrapping my head around what will happen if a child has a tantrum and refuses to wear a mask.  Because I’m SURE it will happen.



If a child has a tantrum and refuses to be properly restrained on an attraction, Disney does not allow said child to ride. If a child (or parent, lol) has a tantrum when a child is too short to ride, Disney does not allow said child to ride.

I'm not saying Disney *will* be treating masks in a similar fashion, but as much as they let guests get away with they don't let it happen when safety is an issue. I'm not convinced they will be as strict when it comes to masks despite what we just heard about people who cannot wear them not be allowed to enter, but they don't just allow guests to bulldoze and break the rules in every situation.


----------



## SarahC97

tinkerhon said:


> So, basically, ( and not disagreeing or arguing with you )
> Just looking at this from Disney's perspective and/or the perspective of someone with a mental disability and/or someone that is handicapped - ( or the parents/guardians of these people)
> I would think they should have every right to enter DS and/or the parks as anyone else, no?  And I totally get the reasoning for the masks - I'm not anti-mask and my children have to wear them ( EVERYWHERE) here in NYC - my son is on the low end of the spectrum and has sensory issues, and he doesn't like the mask, but he does wear it, and is not the type to complain - but I feel for those with children that can't wear them because of the same (or similar) issues. It's a tricky situation.


I think you might be asking the wrong question from and ADA standpoint. Do they have the right to enter just as everyone else? Not if the policy is that they must wear a mask and cannot. But do they have the right to services offered at DS with appropriate accommodation such as curbside pickup? Yes.


----------



## tinkerhon

abnihon said:


> I still am just having trouble wrapping my head around what will happen if a child has a tantrum and refuses to wear a mask.  Because I’m SURE it will happen.



I just wonder ( and I know this might be a stretch, but it could definitely happen - imagine the press if Disney refused to allow someone from.... let's say... "Make-A-Wish" because they could not wear a mask - they did make it clear - no exceptions -


----------



## The Pho

DGsAtBLT said:


> If a child has a tantrum and refuses to be properly restrained on an attraction, Disney does not allow said child to ride. If a child (or parent, lol) has a tantrum when a child is too short to ride, Disney does not allow said child to ride.


My mind will always return to when I saw a mother blocking a ride from operating because her daughter didn’t get to ride in her favorite Tea Cup, and Disney giving them a bunch of fastpasses.  And nothing to the other guests they kept from riding.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tinkerhon said:


> I just wonder ( and I know this might be a stretch, but it could definitely happen - imagine the press if Disney refused to allow someone from.... let's say... "Make-A-Wish" because they could not wear a mask - they did make it clear - no exceptions -



Are those trips, especially ones with medically fragile children, happening during a pandemic?

Of course there's the flip side to your headline, imagine the press if a Make A Wish child contracted COVID-19 on their trip to Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tinkerhon said:


> I just wonder ( and I know this might be a stretch, but it could definitely happen - imagine the press if Disney refused to allow someone from.... let's say... "Make-A-Wish" because they could not wear a mask - they did make it clear - no exceptions -



I don’t think it’s a good idea for sick kids to be in a theme park during a pandemic. I don’t even want to bring my healthy child.


----------



## Kadorto

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> That’s a touchy subject.  We Haven’t had a global pandemic before, well ,at least in our times.   I feel like everyone needs to be protected in the early phases, those that cannot wear a mask included.



For some of us who are a little older, we've been through this before..  just without the hype and panic


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Welp. I am never gonna sleep tonight. The night before finding out if Disney might open is going to be like the night before actually going to Disney.


----------



## JacknSally

*Shared this in the other rumors thread, but I'll share it here, too, for anyone who might not be bouncing back and forth between the two  

From the ResortTV1 livestream, there's the temp check to get into Disney Springs that we already knew about, but Paradiso37 also has its own temperature check before they let you in to the restaurant. Haven't heard of any other individual restaurants/stores doing this yet.

Also, I have seen a few people in the background of the stream walking around Springs without masks (and without food or drink), which I'm sure everyone expected to see.  I just wonder if the employees/CMs are expected to stop them when they see them walking around, or if they'll just be refused entry if they try to enter any shops/restaurants without them. I haven't seen any of the yellow shirt CMs in any of the streams I've watched today.*


----------



## tinkerhon

SarahC97 said:


> I think you might be asking the wrong question from and ADA standpoint. Do they have the right to enter just as everyone else? Not if the policy is that they must wear a mask and cannot. But do they have the right to services offered at DS with appropriate accommodation such as curbside pickup? Yes.



Totally see your point - guess my heart is leading me towards a moral standpoint - 
There will be situations where someone has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but can't enter the parks because they have an affliction that doesn't allow them to wear a mask


----------



## fla4fun

tinkerhon said:


> So, basically, ( and not disagreeing or arguing with you )
> Just looking at this from Disney's perspective and/or the perspective of someone with a mental disability and/or someone that is handicapped - ( or the parents/guardians of these people)
> I would think they should have every right to enter DS and/or the parks as anyone else, no?  And I totally get the reasoning for the masks - I'm not anti-mask and my children have to wear them ( EVERYWHERE) here in NYC - my son is on the low end of the spectrum and has sensory issues, and he doesn't like the mask, but he does wear it, and is not the type to complain - but I feel for those with children that can't wear them because of the same (or similar) issues. It's a tricky situation.



It is tricky, and I am glad I am not involved with making or enforcing the decision.  People on both sides have been getting so angry and upset over this one issue that I worry more about people getting in fights with each other over it than I do the virus itself.  If Disney does enforce it strictly, people who don’t follow the boards like we do will be very upset and argumentative when they are turned away.  If Disney doesn’t enforce it strictly, people who are wearing masks and think it should be enforced may try to take things into their own hands.  I will be very happy when masks are only suggested (although I may still wear one for a while just because I have allergy issues and don’t want people around me concerned that it could be something more).


----------



## hertamaniac

WonderlandisReality said:


> Welp. I am never gonna sleep tonight. The night before finding out if Disney might open is going to be like the night before actually going to Disney.



It makes me think if Disney could do a countdown watch party for the opening date(s) on ABC.


----------



## SarahC97

tinkerhon said:


> Totally see your point - guess my heart is leading me towards a moral standpoint -
> There will be situations where someone has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but can't enter the parks because they have an affliction that doesn't allow them to wear a mask


I get it. And just as an aside, I have no idea how this would translate to theme parks. You can't do curbside pickup for Space Mountain. Is there are reasonable accommodation for a theme park?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

tinkerhon said:


> Totally see your point - guess my heart is leading me towards a moral standpoint -
> There will be situations where someone has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but can't enter the parks because they have an affliction that doesn't allow them to wear a mask


Unfortunately, them NOT wearing a mask could cause civil unrest, and the person you describe does not want that attention...


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> I expect they’ll stick around until a vaccine. The argument to wear them makes sense. If you wear a mask, you might reduce the spread of a dangerous virus. If you don’t wear a mask, you’re more likely to spread it. The virus doesn’t care if you’re disabled.



There may never be a vaccine. We need to stop assuming and basing policy decisions thinking a vaccine is right around the corner. Scientists have never developed a vaccine for a virus in this family.


----------



## RamblingMad

jerry557 said:


> There may never be a vaccine. We need to stop assuming and basing policy decisions thinking a vaccine is right around the corner. Scientists have never developed a vaccine for a virus in this family.



Then we might be like Asia and wear masks indefinitely. That’s a possibility we can’t ignore either.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I would expect Make a Wish and Give Kids The World to have times available before or after hours at some point, hopefully as soon as possible


----------



## tinkerhon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Are those trips, especially ones with medically fragile children, happening during a pandemic?
> 
> Of course there's the flip side to your headline, imagine the press if a Make A Wish child contracted COVID-19 on their trip to Disney.



I can definitely see the flip side, but If, ( and Heavens forbid) the child is terminal, yes, the trip probably would be taken during a pandemic -


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> Then we might be like Asia and wear masks indefinitely. That’s a possibility we can’t ignore either.



People will get more and more lax over time and herd immunity starts to work its way in. The death rate and hospitalizations are already in decline pretty much everywhere. Which means people expect restrictions and limitations to be lifted. But the virus itself may never go away. It's one of those things society will eventually have to learn to live with without endless lockdowns and endless restrictions.

You still need to live your life. We can't not travel anymore. We can't not go to school anymore. We can't not go to work anymore. The world is going to open up one way or another. Otherwise the cure will be worse than the disease. We are already getting to a point where a lot of people are starting to say they would rather take their chances with the virus than stay couped up in their house and behind masks.


----------



## MrsBooch

Something I was not sure about but was confirmed via Disney Food Blog is that you are allowed to walk around with drinks and snacks and temporarily pull the mask down to partake.


----------



## skeeter31

I’m glad Disney is taking the hardline stance of masks required, if you can’t wear one you can’t come in. It was going to be very hard to police who had a severe enough disability to warrant not having to wear a mask. It was going to wind up becoming like Southwest Airlines, where everyone would be disabled a check in and magically heal once they’re in the park (or on the plane). How was Disney supposed to determine whether or not someone shouldn’t have to wear a mask? Were they going to require a doctors note? This is just easier on everyone, including those front line staff who would have had to make the decision.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> I’m glad Disney is taking the hardline stance of masks required, if you can’t wear one you can’t come in. It was going to be very hard to police who had a severe enough disability to warrant not having to wear a mask. It was going to wind up becoming like Southwest Airlines, where everyone would be disabled a check in and magically heal once they’re in the park (or on the plane). How was Disney supposed to determine whether or not someone shouldn’t have to wear a mask? Were they going to require a doctors note? This is just easier on everyone, including those front line staff who would have had to make the decision.



Yup.

We already had people on here doing the wink wink nudge nudge they aren't going to make you prove your medical issue with wearing a mask.


----------



## RamblingMad

jerry557 said:


> People will get more and more lax over time and herd immunity starts to work its way in. The death rate and hospitalizations are already in decline pretty much everywhere. Which means people expect restrictions and limitations to be lifted. But the virus itself may never go away. It's one of those things society will eventually have to learn to live with without endless lockdowns and endless restrictions.
> 
> You still need to live your life. We can't not travel anymore. We can't not go to school anymore. We can't not go to work anymore. The world is going to open up one way or another. Otherwise the cure will be worse than the disease. We are already getting to a point where a lot of people are starting to say they would rather take their chances with the virus than stay couped up in their house and behind masks.



We are a long way from herd immunity. The mask may become a permanent part of life in the US. Best to get used to it at least for the next year.

And the virus will spread again as we reopen. So unless you want us to close again this year, it makes sense to reduce spread.


----------



## SaintsManiac

RamblingMad said:


> We are a long way from herd immunity. *The mask may become a permanent part of life in the US. *Best to get used to it at least for the next year.
> 
> And the virus will spread again as we reopen. So unless you want us to close again this year, it makes sense to reduce spread.



Never. Very few people in my community wear them.


----------



## RamblingMad

SaintsManiac said:


> Never. Very few people in my community wear them.



Then we’ll get a W shape recovery with another shutdown at the end of the year. This will push an economic recovery out to as far as 2024. At that point folks won’t have the money to go to WDW.


----------



## SaintsManiac

RamblingMad said:


> Then we’ll get a W shape recovery with another shutdown at the end of the year. This will push an economic recovery out to as far as 2024. At that point folks won’t have the money to go to WDW.



yep


----------



## tinkerhon

Marissa227 said:


> You're right. I didn't think about that at first. I was thinking strictly "medical" such as asthma.



Yea, I was thinking about the situation from more of a mental standpoint - I wouldn't expect anyone with a physical ailment/condition to be at a theme park/shopping area/restaurant, etc - right now - ESPECIALLY without a mask on !


----------



## LSUmiss

J-BOY said:


> Correct. If you can't, or don't wear a mask, you won't be let in.


Also keep in mind we are in phase 1 & it’s still just May. Most states just opened up & a lot don’t have much open yet. I expect it to change by mid June.


----------



## KayMichigan

If DS doesn't enforce the masks, we won't see anybody wearing them once they're inside the area. They'll just wear them to get inside, then take them off.


----------



## tinkerhon

J-BOY said:


> As has been discussed above, you don't have legal rights to enter private property if you're endangering the health of the public.



So, someone (and again, it's hypothetical, but I can definitely see a scenario) that has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but it's mentally handicapped , and can't wear a mask, would be endangering the health of the public?


----------



## cakebaker

tinkerhon said:


> So, someone (and again, it's hypothetical, but I can definitely see a scenario) that has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but it's mentally handicapped , and can't wear a mask, would be endangering the health of the public?


Yes. Because testing negative this morning doesn’t mean you’re negative this afternoon.


----------



## AmberMV

tinkerhon said:


> So, someone (and again, it's hypothetical, but I can definitely see a scenario) that has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but it's mentally handicapped , and can't wear a mask, would be endangering the health of the public?


Tests are not 100% perfect, and if you get tested today your result may take 3-4 days.  In that period of time you can contract Covid from the grocery store or anywhere else.  A negative test does not mean you are immune to getting it immediately after you're tested.  So yes, anyone not complying with whatever restrictions are put in place by any business including Disney needs to be followed by everyone _choosing_ to enter their business.


----------



## LSUmiss

RamblingMad said:


> Then we might be like Asia and wear masks indefinitely. That’s a possibility we can’t ignore either.


I can promise that won’t happen in this area. Ppl just won’t comply. They barely do now. We don’t have room in our jails or public defenders to prosecute real crimes so arresting ppl won’t happen either.


----------



## tinkerhon

SaintsManiac said:


> Never. Very few people in my community wear them.



We live in nyc, the epicenter of hell, and so many people are walking around without masks right now - not siding with them - we wear them everywhere - 
Just stating a fact


----------



## jerry557

RamblingMad said:


> We are a long way from herd immunity. The mask may become a permanent part of life in the US. Best to get used to it at least for the next year.
> 
> And the virus will spread again as we reopen. So unless you want us to close again this year, it makes sense to reduce spread.



Not required in the vast majority of the country. Only certain cities, Costco, airlines, and Disney. Everywhere else it's mainly 50% wearing masks, if that.


----------



## AmberMV

While I desperately wait for news of my resort reservation June 10 I Just got a notification from Disney World for a Trivia Quiz to take


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> I can promise that won’t happen in this area. Ppl just won’t comply. They barely do now. We don’t have room in our jails or public defenders to prosecute real crimes so arresting ppl won’t happen either.


They are fining people here for not practicing physical distancing. They have fined people $750 for it.


----------



## tinkerhon

AmberMV said:


> Tests are not 100% perfect, and if you get tested today your result may take 3-4 days.  In that period of time you can contract Covid from the grocery store or anywhere else.  A negative test does not mean you are immune to getting it immediately after you're tested.  So yes, anyone not complying with whatever restrictions are put in place by any business including Disney needs to be followed by everyone _choosing_ to enter their business.



And I totally get that - I guess I just feel bad for those that would not be able to enter due to a mental condition /affliction 

As far as the testing, and the situation I brought up - 
Would it be more likely to catch the virus from someone that tested negative a few days ago, and doesn't have a mask, or someone that has a mask, and hasn't been tested ? 
Is there even an answer ?  Anyone, just looking forward to (hopefully) some park opening info tmw ! Booked for July 14 , and really need to escape NYC !


----------



## Jrb1979

tinkerhon said:


> And I totally get that - I guess I just feel bad for those that would not be able to enter due to a mental condition /affliction
> 
> As far as the testing, and the situation I brought up -
> Would it be more likely to catch the virus from someone that tested negative a few days ago, and doesn't have a mask, or someone that has a mask, and hasn't been tested ?
> Is there even an answer ?  Anyone, just looking forward to (hopefully) some park opening info tmw ! Booked for July 14 , and really need to escape NYC !


Dollywood looks like its opening soon. You can always go there for an escape.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> They are fining people here for not practicing physical distancing. They have fined people $750 for it.


Lol. That might be even better.  That may work for some ppl, but again, a lot of the population in my area wouldn’t (couldn’t) pay the fine. It just won’t happen. As it is now, they are leaving it up to businesses to police ppl wearing them. They had ppl still holding 2nd lines when this first happened. They were arrested & out hours later.


----------



## SmittS

Aaaaaaand we’re back to masks. Of all the potential impacts to the Disney experience, we’re still stuck on masks. Of the potential impacts, I’m not sure masks makes my top 10.
Potential impacted experiences:
 Fireworks
Parades
Indoor shows
Indoor rides
Dining
Character dining
Meet and greets
Disney transportation
Pools
Private tours
Limited capacity and park hopping 

off the top of my head...

You have to wear fabric from your thighs to your neck. Why are we so concerned with a few extra inches of fabric?


----------



## Jrb1979

SmittS said:


> Aaaaaaand we’re back to masks. Of all the potential impacts to the Disney experience, we’re still stuck on masks. Of the potential impacts, I’m not sure masks makes my top 10.
> Potential impacted experiences:
> Fireworks
> Parades
> Indoor shows
> Indoor rides
> Dining
> Character dining
> Meet and greets
> Disney transportation
> Pools
> Private tours
> Limited capacity and park hopping
> 
> off the top of my head...
> 
> You have to wear fabric from your thighs to your neck. Why are we so concerned with a few extra inches of fabric?


All that matters for me is rule enforcement and rides are running. None of the other matters to me. I travel around the country all summer just to go amusement parks.


----------



## cakebaker

SmittS said:


> Aaaaaaand we’re back to masks. Of all the potential impacts to the Disney experience, we’re still stuck on masks. Of the potential impacts, I’m not sure masks makes my top 10.
> Potential impacted experiences:
> Fireworks
> Parades
> Indoor shows
> Indoor rides
> Dining
> Character dining
> Meet and greets
> Disney transportation
> Pools
> Private tours
> Limited capacity and park hopping
> 
> off the top of my head...
> 
> You have to wear fabric from your thighs to your neck. Why are we so concerned with a few extra inches of fabric?


I’m with you. Even if they announce they’re open for my trip, there are so many things that could stop us from going. A mask is the least of my worries. I will never understand the obsession with the mask discussion. You have to wear them if you want go, at least for the time being. It  is what it is- stomping your feet about it won’t change a thing.


----------



## Ariel 1715

So I don't have to look thru 20 pages of the great mask debate, can someone tell me if there was any potential opening news today? Thanks


----------



## AmberMV

Ariel 1715 said:


> So I don't have to look thru 20 pages of the great mask debate, can someone tell me if there was any potential opening news today? Thanks


Nope


----------



## jerry557

SmittS said:


> You have to wear fabric from your thighs to your neck. Why are we so concerned with a few extra inches of fabric?



Because it restricts breathing. It adds heat. You can't see smiles and facial expressions. etc...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ariel 1715 said:


> So I don't have to look thru 20 pages of the great mask debate, can someone tell me if there was any potential opening news today? Thanks


We’re watching for the task force meeting at 2pm tomorrow. Univ is said to present their re-opening plan which might include a date. SeaWorld and WDW might or might not file re-opening plans with them tomorrow.


----------



## planecrazy63

gottalovepluto said:


> We’re watching for the task force meeting at 2pm tomorrow. Univ is said to present their re-opening plan which might include a date. SeaWorld and WDW might or might not file re-opening plans with them tomorrow.


I watched the Mayor's conference and he anticipated all would file their plans tomorrow - so that is hopeful. The only question may be do they review them all in public. He also stated he HAD seen provisional plans, but was awaiting the final. So it may not be a huge review ahead.


----------



## AmberMV

planecrazy63 said:


> I watched the Mayor's conference and he anticipated all would file their plans tomorrow - so that is hopeful. The only question may be do they review them all in public. He also stated he HAD seen provisional plans, but was awaiting the final. So it may not be a huge review ahead.


My guess is these plans have been carefully constructed and are already slated for approval. The "official" submission is just a formality.


----------



## hertamaniac

Reports are coming in that this evening guests at DS are not wearing masks.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

tinkerhon said:


> And I totally get that - I guess I just feel bad for those that would not be able to enter due to a mental condition /affliction
> 
> As far as the testing, and the situation I brought up -
> Would it be more likely to catch the virus from someone that tested negative a few days ago, and doesn't have a mask, or someone that has a mask, and hasn't been tested ?
> Is there even an answer ?  Anyone, just looking forward to (hopefully) some park opening info tmw ! Booked for July 14 , and really need to escape NYC !



Just because someone tested negative a few days ago doesn't mean they are immune from the disease.  You assume both people in your scenario are positive.  Anyone wearing a mask puts the people around them at less risk of contracting the virus.


----------



## wdwlver

cakebaker said:


> I’m with you. Even if they announce they’re open for my trip, there are so many things that could stop us from going. A mask is the least of my worries. I will never understand the obsession with the mask discussion. You have to wear them if you want go, at least for the time being. It  is what it is- stomping your feet about it won’t change a thing.


Definitely not stomping my feet, will cancel our summer wdw trip and stay at beach instead as there are plenty of us for whom masks are a deal breaker. On community board in the mask thread a mod reported today of seeing a cm faint at DS. Said it’s not easy wearing mask in the heat. Some lucky person will get my room at the BCVs this summer and I’m happy for them. I’ll be back at some later date.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hertamaniac said:


> Reports are coming in that this evening guests at DS are not wearing masks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263233832234504196



2 people without masks, and families sitting down not near anyone.

People overreact too quickly

Twitter outrage from people " disturbed "

A large majority listen, sometimes a few won't. We don't know it the mask has been off for 10 mins, or 10 seconds. All videos I have seen today most had masks on.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> Reports are coming in that this evening guests at DS are not wearing masks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263233832234504196


 Clickbait. Their “evidence” is people who obviously have fresh drinks, one on the phone, one who is half wearing a mask with a bunch of other people in the pic wearing them, and the other is people socially distanced on benches. The Tweeter wants hits from outraged people on both sides of the debate


----------



## Violetspider

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 2 people without masks, and families sitting down not near anyone.
> 
> People overreact too quickly
> 
> Twitter outrage from people " disturbed "
> 
> A large majority listen, sometimes a few won't. We don't know it the mask has been off for 10 mins, or 10 seconds.


I looked at all four pictures on Twitter and I counted 9 people without masks on. Only one was drinking something at the time. One was talking on a cell phone. It's only day one at DS, so maybe the person posting had a point?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hertamaniac said:


> Reports are coming in that this evening guests at DS are not wearing masks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263233832234504196



Should we really be publicly internet photo shaming random strangers who clearly are holding and presumably in the middle of drinking a large beverage?


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Clickbait. Their “evidence” is people who obviously have fresh drinks, one on the phone, one who is half wearing a mask with a bunch of other people in the pic wearing them, and the other is people socially distanced on benches. The Tweeter wants hits from outraged people on both sides of the debate



Maybe.  I'm just posting it and not qualifying it.  Maybe there will be more posters throughout the evening that can either corroborate or discredit it.


----------



## Pyotr

RamblingMad said:


> I expect they’ll stick around until a vaccine. The argument to wear them makes sense. If you wear a mask, you might reduce the spread of a dangerous virus. If you don’t wear a mask, you’re more likely to spread it. The virus doesn’t care if you’re disabled.


A vaccine may never come. Will we not wear masks forever.


----------



## princesscinderella

We are definitely on a roller coaster ride today with the news of a possible opening date being announced tomorrow... but somehow we have looped back around to masks 

The coasters I want to ride are the 3 mountains and Hagrid’s motorbikes


----------



## RamblingMad

tinkerhon said:


> Not asking to be argumentative at all, but is what you are saying a medically proven fact? I ask in all seriousness -  is there any medical data that suggests that someone has the same chance of contracting the virus from someone that has very recently tested negative vs someone that has not yet been tested - I totally understand that people that test positive have different extents of the virus - some get a fever-
> some don't - some have difficulty breathing - some don't - some lose sense of taste and/or smell - some don't - some are totally asymptomatic -
> But as far as people that have been tested - recently - and tested negative - wouldn't they be safer to be around than someone that has not been tested - regardless of symptoms ?



I think, you need two negative tests in two days to be pretty certain you don't have it.  Of course, you can go DS, catch it, and spread it.


----------



## Jrb1979

princesscinderella said:


> We are definitely on a roller coaster ride today with the news of a possible opening date being announced tomorrow... but somehow we have looped back around to masks
> 
> The coasters I want to ride are the 3 mountains and Hagrid’s motorbikes


What about the Hulk or the Mummy?


----------



## tinkerhon

RamblingMad said:


> I think, you need two negative tests in two days to be pretty certain you don't have it.  Of course, you can go DS, catch it, and spread it.



I believe I heard the same - think I also heard people that had to have three negative days in a row


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

In other news,

Have we discussed random people grilling hot dogs outside of Cookes of Dublin at DS yet? That seems like a fun guest behavior discussion point.

(that happened today, by the way)


----------



## hertamaniac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Should we really be publicly internet photo shaming random strangers who clearly are holding and presumably in the middle of drinking a large beverage?



Do you think this will be a trend for the coming days/weeks?  If so, then I won't be driving over to DS this week or next just in case a photo is taken of me sipping a drink with my mask out of the way.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

AMW86 said:


> I work in ADA enforcement and we didn't come to any decisions, but we discussed whether the "direct threat" exception might allow such a policy


Curious if this was addressed from an ADA perspective.  Deaf access.  One of my best friends is really struggling because her way to function in the world is through reading lips.


----------



## Jrb1979

I will say this for the last time. Its a shame to see so many keep coming up with ways to avoid wearing a mask. . I thought most Disney fans were better then that.


----------



## princesscinderella

Jrb1979 said:


> What about the Hulk or the Mummy?


Ooh those are awesome too and rip ride rockit!   I love the room with the fire on the ceiling in the mummy!


----------



## Pyotr

Jrb1979 said:


> I will say this for the last time. Its a shame to see so many keep coming up with ways to avoid wearing a mask. . I thought most Disney fans were better then that.



Not sure if serious........


----------



## tinkerhon

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Just because someone tested negative a few days ago doesn't mean they are immune from the disease.  You assume both people in your scenario are positive.  Anyone wearing a mask puts the people around them at less risk of contracting the virus.



I understand that - but just speaking from a logical perspective ,( not assuming that ppl are positive ) wouldn't most ppl feel safer being around someone that has actually been tested recently (and tested negative) than being around someone that has not been tested ?


----------



## stayathomehero

tinkerhon said:


> We live in nyc, the epicenter of hell, and so many people are walking around without masks right now - not siding with them - we wear them everywhere -
> Just stating a fact



You don't have to wear them everywhere. If you can maintain social distancing, you don't have to wear them.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> In other news,
> 
> Have we discussed random people grilling hot dogs outside of Cookes of Dublin at DS yet? That seems like a fun guest behavior discussion point.
> 
> (that happened today, by the way)



Do go on!


----------



## Criickette

UOAP said:


> This is a good alternative for children who cannot mask and for parents who want to see their smiles.View attachment 495920


Are these acceptable at Disney?


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> In other news,
> 
> Have we discussed random people grilling hot dogs outside of Cookes of Dublin at DS yet? That seems like a fun guest behavior discussion point.
> 
> (that happened today, by the way)



*I just saw this on Twitter! I have so many questions  


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263250307619921922*


----------



## AmberMV

tinkerhon said:


> Not asking to be argumentative at all, but is what you are saying a medically proven fact? I ask in all seriousness -  is there any medical data that suggests that someone has the same chance of contracting the virus from someone that has very recently tested negative vs someone that has not yet been tested - I totally understand that people that test positive have different extents of the virus - some get a fever-
> some don't - some have difficulty breathing - some don't - some lose sense of taste and/or smell - some don't - some are totally asymptomatic -
> But as far as people that have been tested - recently - and tested negative - wouldn't they be safer to be around than someone that has not been tested - regardless of symptoms ?


From the CDC website:


----------



## mwoody19671967

Pyotr said:


> A vaccine may never come. Will we not wear masks forever.


100% agree. Masks are just a feel good thing. The requirement to wear masks will be gone before the end of this year. Impossible for WDW to throw out paying customers left and right, being Facebook live video fed to thousands. If you are not comfortable going to WDW without a mask then don't go. Simple.


----------



## AmberMV

Criickette said:


> Are these acceptable at Disney?


They should be.  It's a face covering.  And super cute. Wish I had known these existed before today.  Earliest I'm seeing you can get them is 2 months out


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Do go on!



I don't want to post the link because the poster (reporter for attractions mag) didn't blur out the children's faces and I think that is iffy to share, but he posted pictures to his twitter. Basically, it seems a family brought in some sort of portable cooking source and a full spread of hot dogs + condiments and got to grilling on some tables outside of Cookes of Dublin. The photos show the family (I count 8) having their "picnic" and Disney security confronting a lady cooking (I assume Mom).


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jrb1979 said:


> Dollywood looks like its opening soon. You can always go there for an escape.


from what I am hearing from a CM not as soon as other places in PF


----------



## Jrb1979

hertamaniac said:


> Do you think this will be a trend for the coming days/weeks?  If so, then I won't be driving over to DS this week or next just in case a photo is taken of me sipping a drink with my mask out of the way.


In away I hope so. It might be the only way some will get it. I was hoping the task force Disney put in place would make a difference.


----------



## tinkerhon

Jrb1979 said:


> Dollywood looks like its opening soon. You can always go there for an escape.



Yea, saw that, but would need to wait until summer and school ends -


----------



## Marissa227

tinkerhon said:


> I understand that - but just speaking from a logical perspective ,( not assuming that ppl are positive ) wouldn't most ppl feel safer being around someone that has actually been tested recently (and tested negative) than being around someone that has not been tested ?


 
No.
The incubation period for the virus is about 14 days. Detection via rt-PCR is unlikely before symptom onset, especially during the first week following exposure. So you could definitely test negative while harboring the virus. All a negative test really means is that at that particular moment in time, you don't have enough virus in your nasopharynx to be replicated and detected. There is also a lot of concern about false negatives with tests that have received Emergency Use Authorization. I wouldn't put much stock in a negative test result. I'm a medical lab scientist.


----------



## Julie Amber

Any reports from reservations being canceled today? Do we know if the next round of cancelations went out?


----------



## UOAP

Criickette said:


> Are these acceptable at Disney?


Unknown but I would bet quite a lot of money these would be accepted as "reasonable accommodation" under the ADA,


----------



## SarahC97

JacknSally said:


> *I just saw this on Twitter! I have so many questions
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263250307619921922*


Oh to be a fly on the wall for that conversation.


----------



## VeroGuy

Julie Amber said:


> Any reports from reservations being canceled today? Do we know if the next round of cancelations went out?


Not yet


----------



## skeeter31

Julie Amber said:


> Any reports from reservations being canceled today? Do we know if the next round of cancelations went out?


Not yet. This was just asked 1 page back. Last week the cancellation emails went out on Thursday morning.


----------



## AmberMV

Julie Amber said:


> Any reports from reservations being canceled today? Do we know if the next round of cancelations went out?


Still not yet. June 10 res here


----------



## AmberMV

UOAP said:


> Unknown but I would bet quite a lot of money these would be accepted as "reasonable accommodation" under the ADA,


Found 3 cute ones for my 3 two-year olds and the earliest delivery being June 12-July 6.  Went ahead with them.  It's worth a shot even though my kids are young enough to be excluded from the requirement.  Thank you for the suggestion, didn't even know they existed.


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we avoid discussing ways to circumvent the mask policy. Discussing ways to get around Disney rules are against disboards policies.


----------



## tinkerhon

Marissa227 said:


> No.
> The incubation period for the virus is about 14 days. Detection via rt-PCR is unlikely before symptom onset, especially during the first week following exposure. So you could definitely test negative while harboring the virus. All a negative test really means is that at that particular moment in time, you don't have enough virus in your nasopharynx to be replicated and detected. There is also a lot of concern about false negatives with tests that have received Emergency Use Authorization. I wouldn't put much stock in a negative test result. I'm a medical lab scientist.


I
Thanks for the info ! ( and being polite) 
Greatly appreciated!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I suggest we avoid discussing ways to circumvent the mask policy. Discussing ways to get around Disney rules are against disboards policies.



Thank you.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> I suggest we avoid discussing ways to circumvent the mask policy. Discussing ways to get around Disney rules are against disboards policies.



More reason for shopdisney to hurry up and get us our Disney-themed masks ! Ordered the SW set, and was given 6/15 ship date


----------



## UOAP

rteetz said:


> I suggest we avoid discussing ways to circumvent the mask policy. Discussing ways to get around Disney rules are against disboards policies.


My post absolutely was not intended to circumvent mask policy but show how reasonable accommodations might be made for children who cannot wear masks due to disability. Sorry if it was misinterpreted. They are apparently common for children in Asia. They are full face shields.


----------



## tinkerhon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> In other news,
> 
> Have we discussed random people grilling hot dogs outside of Cookes of Dublin at DS yet? That seems like a fun guest behavior discussion point.
> 
> (that happened today, by the way)



Now I want a hot dog !


----------



## DGsAtBLT

UOAP said:


> My post absolutely was not intended to circumvent mask policy but show how reasonable accommodations might be made for children who cannot wear masks due to disability. Sorry if it was misinterpreted. They are apparently common for children in Asia. They are full face shields.



Pretty sure he’s referring to people talking about carrying a drink around at all times to avoid wearing a mask. Although I can’t remember which thread that was at this point .


----------



## tinkerhon

AmberMV said:


> From the CDC website:
> View attachment 495925



Thanks much !


----------



## jbreen2010

No news on cancellations yet...but Disney did just send out a recipe for pie.

I responded to the email asking if someone can tell me if my reservation is cancelled or not yet. Told them I’ll even order the pie if someone can just say yes or no at this point.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mark Thornhill

Never have I ever....

been so glad this site has an ignore function


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


almost all of them have a drink in their hands, there's no "stay here and drink" rule


----------



## Brianstl

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Disney is in a bit of a different place then the other theme park’s presenting tomorrow, with both the NBA and MLS leagues are apparently working on a deal with Disney to finish out their seasons at WWoS/ESPN  - that revenue buys Disney time that the other two parks do not have.  As mentioned somewhere here or on one of the other rumors threads.. the idea for the leagues to be at WDW (or Vegas) is that they can provide a “bubble” for their personnel. With the parks open, does that safety net still exist.
> 
> Im not saying we would t get a date tomorrow as most are expecting - just that the date we do get in light of the sports involved may not be as soon as we like



This isn’t going to be additional revenue for Disney.  This is so they can get some programming back on ESPN and ABC.  The NBA playoffs especially have been a huge money maker for DIsney.  The MLS and NBA playing at WWoS would be a move to limit losses.  They won’t make as much money as other years because of reduced ad rates, but they will stop the some bleeding.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

mwoody19671967 said:


> 100% agree. Masks are just a feel good thing. The requirement to wear masks will be gone before the end of this year. Impossible for WDW to throw out paying customers left and right, being Facebook live video fed to thousands. If you are not comfortable going to WDW without a mask then don't go. Simple.


So science disagrees on the mask thingy. Guests who cannot comply with rules should stay home.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Everyone in the top, left pic has a mask on 

LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mark Thornhill said:


> Everyone in the top, left pic has a mask on
> 
> LOL



Shhhh, masks are a failure!

There’s people in every picture except the last, where people appear to be distanced, wearing masks lol.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> almost all of them have a drink in their hands, there's no "stay here and drink" rule


Just sharing some views. I’m interested to see how things continue and the enforcement.


----------



## RamblingMad

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shhhh, masks are a failure!
> 
> There’s people in every picture except the last, where people appear to be distanced, wearing masks lol.



Let’s wear masks for a couple of months, get through this, and return to normal faster. Gotta be happy there is some compliance. I want this over sooner than later.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Just sharing some views. I’m interested to see how things continue and the enforcement.


That's really all I want to see is how they enforce the rules.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Check in after 90 minutes... OH THERE’S 14 NEW PAGES TO READ. 

Are squirrels stealing people’s hot dogs? I just can’t keep track... I assume the squirrels are at least wearing masks unless they are actively eating/drinking...


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Just sharing some views. I’m interested to see how things continue and the enforcement.


I think a lot of people (not you just the person that took the pics and many others) are just very eager to "find offenders and judge" I don't know. Let them enjoy their drinks, there was no one close to them other than their group


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> Just sharing some views. I’m interested to see how things continue and the enforcement.



Same here - I just wonder if Disney is worried about strict enforcement and losing guests, given how much money they've lost since Covid-19 ?


----------



## MrsBooch

I watched the live streams this morning from Cory Meets world and another from Resort Tv1 and I was looking for people to not be wearing masks - I didn’t see it.
Any instance I saw - they were walking with a snack and eating or drinking. Which by the way is ok to do according to the rules as DFB noted on their Instagram stories.


----------



## Jrb1979

For me which ever park enforces the rules better will get money. Its as simple as that.


----------



## UOAP

yulilin3 said:


> I think a lot of people (not you just the person that took the pics and many others) are just very eager to "find offenders and judge" I don't know. Let them enjoy their drinks, there was no one close to them other than their group


Is it about random judgment or is it about needing to know whether or not Disney Springs is making serious attempts to promote public health? Or in my case, a lot of stress over seeing high risk people in a high risk environment. I agree that random pictures are not enough to make any conclusions but anyone watching the live streams tonight could see lots of people just walking around thwarting Disney rules. I don't get any joy out of judging them. I want them to follow the rules.


----------



## planecrazy63

@yulilin3 - any other schedule updates this week that you have seen / heard?

hope DS was great!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I think a lot of people (not you just the person that took the pics and many others) are just very eager to "find offenders and judge" I don't know. Let them enjoy their drinks, there was no one close to them other than their group



Yep.

If that’s the best pictures the person who posted the tweet could manage, that really doesn’t give the impression people gave up on masks by the evening like he’s implying.

But super fun that the Twitter paparazzi are apparently going to be keeping their eyes peeled for “offenders”. That will end well I’m sure.


----------



## cakebaker

UOAP said:


> Or in my case, a lot of stress over seeing high risk people in a high risk environment.


Why are you personally stressed over a stranger you deem to be high risk being at DS? It doesn’t affect you in any way. They aren’t more likely to be infected and put you at risk.


----------



## yulilin3

planecrazy63 said:


> @yulilin3 - any other schedule updates this week that you have seen / heard?
> 
> hope DS was great!


Unfortunately no. 



DGsAtBLT said:


> Yep.
> 
> If that’s the best pictures the person who posted the tweet could manage, that really doesn’t give the impression people gave up on masks by the evening like he’s implying.
> 
> But super fun that the Twitter paparazzi are apparently going to be keeping their eyes peeled for “offenders”. That will end well I’m sure.


It's all for click,  now the family having a cookout by Raglan rd, that's another level of whaaaaat?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> 
> It's all for click,  now the family having a cookout by Raglan rd, that's another level of whaaaaat?



The cookout family is hilarious! Points for creativity for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

UOAP said:


> Is it about random judgment or is it about needing to know whether or not Disney Springs is making serious attempts to promote public health? Or in my case, a lot of stress over seeing high risk people in a high risk environment. I agree that random pictures are not enough to make any conclusions but anyone watching the live streams tonight could see lots of people just walking around thwarting Disney rules. I don't get any joy out of judging them. I want them to follow the rules.


You do know that the cm have the option of not working and staying furloughed if they're not comfortable working right? Anyone working is choosing to work they're not forced


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately no.
> 
> 
> It's all for click,  now the family having a cookout by Raglan rd, that's another level of whaaaaat?



*So after reading more explanations on Twitter and seeing a couple of other photos, it appears the family is orthodox and were preparing a kosher meal. Doesn’t change that it’s an odd sight and the rolling suitcase and the open-flame grill are prohibited (I’m assuming the grill is  I can honestly say I’ve never paid attention because that’s never crossed my mind to have at Disney) but there’s a valid “why” at least.*


----------



## UOAP

cakebaker said:


> Why are you personally stressed over a stranger you deem to be high risk being at DS? It doesn’t affect you in any way. They aren’t more likely to be infected and put you at risk.


I was redeployed from my actual job in cardiology into a COVID ICU as a hospitalist for months. It has not been fun watching this virus play out. So it directly affects me, even if I didn't actually care about the health of the public (which I do, having a background in public health research as well). But let's say I wasn't in medicine, it would stress me out because more deaths means more closures again and more economy impacted.


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> You do know that the cm have the option of not working and staying furloughed if they're not comfortable working right? Anyone working is choosing to work they're not forced



*I did not know that, so thank you for sharing!!*


----------



## UOAP

yulilin3 said:


> You do know that the cm have the option of not working and staying furloughed if they're not comfortable working right? Anyone working is choosing to work they're not forced


That's a luxury most people cannot financially afford.


----------



## Jrb1979

UOAP said:


> I was redeployed from my actual job in cardiology into a COVID ICU as a hospitalist for months. It has not been fun watching this virus play out. So it directly affects me, even if I didn't actually care about the health of the public (which I do, having a background in public health research as well). But let's say I wasn't in medicine, it would stress me out because more deaths means more closures again and more economy impacted.


I hear ya. I have worked in a grocery store this whole time. I worry every day about bringing this home to my 6 month old. To see so many every where that just don't care saddens me. All I ask is Disney strictly enforces the mask rule. If that requires to constantly remind people so be it.


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *So after reading more explanations on Twitter and seeing a couple of other photos, it appears the family is orthodox and were preparing a kosher meal. Doesn’t change that it’s an odd sight and the rolling suitcase and the open-flame grill are prohibited (I’m assuming the grill is  I can honestly say I’ve never paid attention because that’s never crossed my mind to have at Disney) but there’s a valid “why” at least.*


It's the open flame that's the problem.  That's why when they bring a celebratory cake or cupcake the waiter lights it for you and waits until you blow it off.  It's a fire hazard


----------



## atricks

Looks like Universal may be the first Orlando park to reopen.  They didn't furlough their full time employees (just reduced pay to 80%) so there's less hurdles to reopening.

https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...-presenting-reopening-proposals-to-task-force


----------



## yulilin3

UOAP said:


> That's a luxury most people cannot financially afford.


And that's their choice,  they know the risk.  Just like everyone stepping into DS knows the risk


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


>



This was shared (and debated) a couple/few pages ago, and is what basically led to the necessity for your comment to not discuss trying to circumvent the rules.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Hey everyone, I just got home from DS.  If you care, here's my observations.

1.  Masks are NBD at first but IMO they got old.  Carrying my son on my shoulders sucked with a mask.  Other times I could deal with it.

2.  People don't care about social distancing.  So many people just walked right by us, or next to us.  Not everyone, but if you're really worried about social distancing, I'd say it's 60/40 care to don't care

3.  Temperature checks were NBD and not orwellian or anything, took like 10 seconds.

4.  Even with Disney stores open, it would be hard to spend the whole day there.  It's only going to be locals until parks open, I guess big time hardcore's will drive just for DS, but we're not in a hurry to get back.

Random thoughts: my son, who turned 3 today wore a mask for most of the day, but he got totally sick of it and had to take it off.  We saw older kids not wearing them either and Disney staff didn't seem to care about kids not wearing masks.  We did have one guest who tried to scold us for not washing hands after trying the Archimedes screw (it was detached ) before seeing we had our own hand sanitizer.  I was polite and tactful, "bless her heart" Florida style.  I thought I'd be there with bells on when the park opens, I still will, but man with masks it's going to be tough.  Just my opinion and observation, hope it helps.


----------



## skeeter31

atricks said:


> Looks like Universal may be the first Orlando park to reopen.  They didn't furlough their full time employees (just reduced pay to 80%) so there's less hurdles to reopening.
> 
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...-presenting-reopening-proposals-to-task-force


That’s not what it says. This news came out much earlier today. It’s just that they’re the first, and possibly only, park presenting tomorrow at the meeting. WDW and SeaWorld are also giving their plans over as well, just not presenting.


----------



## xuxa777

mshanson3121 said:


> This was shared (and debated) a couple/few pages ago, and is what basically led to the necessity for your comment to not discuss trying to circumvent the rules.


 And that is the first day, can't imagine it being any better as time goes by, same with the parks


----------



## yankeesfan123

yulilin3 said:


> And that's their choice,  they know the risk.  Just like everyone stepping into DS knows the risk
> View attachment 495939


What about me? That persons neighbor? Family member? Co-worker?


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> That's really all I want to see is how they enforce the rules.


They really aren't going to, same as it was before all this, you will have to wear a mask for a month or so to get in and that will probably be the extent of it, maybe when you enter a theater or ride but nothing more than that. It is the same in areas outside of Dinsey already, except Costco which is more strict than the Mayo Clinic.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> They really aren't going to, same as it was before all this


If that's the case then goodbye Disney. My money will go to a park that actually enforces rules. Universal here I come. 

BTW I work for Costco in Canada and I love that they respect us enough to require masks.


----------



## UOAP

yulilin3 said:


> And that's their choice,  they know the risk.  Just like everyone stepping into DS knows the risk
> View attachment 495939


It's not really their choice if it is the only way they can afford food but we will have to agree to disagree on that one.

Regardless, Disney agreed to certain safety policies to protect the CMs and the CMs agreed to come to work based on those policies actually being enforced.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> That’s not what it says. This news came out much earlier today. It’s just that they’re the first*, and possibly only, park presenting tomorrow at the meeting*. WDW* and SeaWorld* are* also giving their plans over as well, just not presenting*.


*maybe

FTFY


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's the case then goodbye Disney. My money will go to a park that actually enforces rules. Universal here I come.
> 
> BTW I work for Costco in Canada and I love that they respect us enough to require masks.


Who says Universal is going to be any more stringent on enforcement?  Btw, my Costco requires masks to enter too, but once inside, plenty of people pull them down - never saw anyone being told to put it back on.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Just sharing some views. I’m interested to see how things continue and the enforcement.



*Just sharing another account of day one... Thread includes an anecdote of witnessing a CM asking guests to put masks on and the guests just walking away.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263275754084864006


----------



## gottalovepluto

yankeesfan123 said:


> What about me? That persons neighbor? Family member? Co-worker?


Stay home and never leave.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Who says Universal is going to be any more stringent on enforcement?  Btw, my Costco requires masks to enter too, but once inside, plenty of people pull them down - never saw anyone being told to put it back on.


So far Universal is doing a better job of it. I have more faith in Universal cause they already are strict with bringing things on rides.


----------



## gottalovepluto

thingaboutarsenal said:


> Hey everyone, I just got home from DS.  If you care, here's my observations.
> 
> 1.  Masks are NBD at first but IMO they got old.  Carrying my son on my shoulders sucked with a mask.  Other times I could deal with it.
> 
> 2.  People don't care about social distancing.  So many people just walked right by us, or next to us.  Not everyone, but if you're really worried about social distancing, I'd say it's 60/40 care to don't care
> 
> 3.  Temperature checks were NBD and not orwellian or anything, took like 10 seconds.
> 
> 4.  Even with Disney stores open, it would be hard to spend the whole day there.  It's only going to be locals until parks open, I guess big time hardcore's will drive just for DS, but we're not in a hurry to get back.
> 
> Random thoughts: my son, who turned 3 today wore a mask for most of the day, but he got totally sick of it and had to take it off.  We saw older kids not wearing them either and Disney staff didn't seem to care about kids not wearing masks.  We did have one guest who tried to scold us for not washing hands after trying the Archimedes screw (it was detached ) before seeing we had our own hand sanitizer.  I was polite and tactful, "bless her heart" Florida style.  I thought I'd be there with bells on when the park opens, I still will, but man with masks it's going to be tough.  Just my opinion and observation, hope it helps.


I appreciate the report of how it went for you


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> So far Universal is doing a better job of it. I have more faith in Universal cause they already are strict with bringing things on rides.


Then that’s where you should go if that’s what you think.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Who says Universal is going to be any more stringent on enforcement?  Btw, my Costco requires masks to enter too, but once inside, plenty of people pull them down - never saw anyone being told to put it back on.


This is what I expect. I think ppl want to comply, but then it just becomes so cumbersome that they start pushing the boundaries of what they can get away with. It’s going to happen. And noncompliance is going to be so widespread that wdw is not going to escort ppl out the parks b/c it’ll be an all day occurrence.


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> It's not really their choice if it is the only way they can afford food but we will have to agree to disagree on that one.
> 
> Regardless, Disney agreed to certain safety policies to protect the CMs and the CMs agreed to come to work based on those policies actually being enforced.


I think you’re really reaching there.  It’s not different than other workplaces.  Disney is better than most locations for workers because they own masks.


----------



## Brianstl

yankeesfan123 said:


> What about me? That persons neighbor? Family member? Co-worker?


If you are spending enough time close enough to your neighbors, family members who don’t live with you or coworkers you haven’t been doing the whole shutdown/social distancing right the whole time leading up to this point.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> This is what I expect. I think ppl want to comply, but then it just becomes so cumbersome that they start pushing the boundaries of what they can get away with. It’s going to happen. And noncompliance is going to be so widespread that wdw is not going to escort ppl out the parks b/c it’ll be an all day occurrence.



It’s pretty hard to make the judgement that Universal is stricter on compliance when DS has been open for a matter of hours. But regardless, I’m not going to deny myself going to WDW because some guy posted a pic on Twitter that didn’t really show much of anything.

On the bright side, we’ve moved from should we wear masks  to hey they’re not wearing theirs!


----------



## cakebaker

UOAP said:


> It's not really their choice if it is the only way they can afford food but we will have to agree to disagree on that one.


 This is the same dilemma people who have the option to go to work have had since this thing started. But it’s still a choice, lousy though it may be.


----------



## Jennasis

Watched a livestream of DS today (in the evening)...so many people wearing no mask or wearing it with nose exposed or around their necks (no food or drink in hand).

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## jerry557

yankeesfan123 said:


> What about me? That persons neighbor? Family member? Co-worker?



I don’t know what to tell you. We can’t all live in a bubble for the rest of our lives because someone might get sick.


----------



## UOAP

Brianstl said:


> If you are spending enough time close enough to your neighbors, family members who don’t live with you or coworkers you haven’t been doing the whole shutdown/social distancing right the whole time leading up to this point.


We need to remember that most people have to go to work, and when offices and restaurants open up as states open up, even non-essential people will have to go to work. It makes no sense to say that most people need to stay home forever, and lose all their income, if they don't want to be exposed to people who could have taken safety precautions but just didn't want to. Public health is public.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> This is what I expect. I think ppl want to comply, but then it just becomes so cumbersome that they start pushing the boundaries of what they can get away with. It’s going to happen. And noncompliance is going to be so widespread that wdw is not going to escort ppl out the parks b/c it’ll be an all day occurrence.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263278248009568258This tweet says it all.


----------



## Mit88

Now we want people to take lie detector tests before going to DS or the parks to get the truth of if they were quarantining properly?


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

gottalovepluto said:


> I appreciate the report of how it went for you


Thanks for the positivity!

I forgot to mention.  T-Rex was a totally wonderful experience.  Food was great, service was great, and my 3 year old who is dinosaur obsessed loved it.

Also Disney CM's were selling Mickey balloons, and seemed to be training.  They had a balloon guy, payment taker and supervisor standing back and stepping in if something went wrong (he took two popped balloons).  Just something else I remembered.


----------



## hertamaniac

Jennasis said:


> Watched a livestream of DS today (in the evening)...so many people wearing no mask or wearing it with nose exposed or around their necks (no food or drink in hand).
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.



So maybe the earlier reports this evening were accurate.  I know the live stream I watched shares your observation.


----------



## Brianstl

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263278248009568258This tweet says it all.


Sounds more like the normal crap people throw at Disney and their fans because it gets clicks.  Some of the stuff is deserved, but tweets like that are just piling on to get clicks.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> I don’t know what to tell you. We can’t all live in a bubble for the rest of our lives because someone might get sick.


That's the point. We have to leave the bubble, so let's try not to kill another 100K people while we do it, especially when the sacrifices being asked are so incredibly small in the grand scheme of things. 
"You need to stop working because I don't want to change my life in any way to help you stay safe" is just a depressing attitude.


----------



## jerry557

UOAP said:


> It's not really their choice if it is the only way they can afford food but we will have to agree to disagree on that one.
> 
> Regardless, Disney agreed to certain safety policies to protect the CMs and the CMs agreed to come to work based on those policies actually being enforced.



And it will be the CMs that have to enforce it. But if 20% or people coming in are pulling the masks off, there isn’t enough security to throw that many people out. So what’s the solution to that? Close the park and furlough the CMs again? They are then unemployed again. That only hurts the CMs in the end.


----------



## dynastyyanks

Jennasis said:


> Watched a livestream of DS today (in the evening)...so many people wearing no mask or wearing it with nose exposed or around their necks (no food or drink in hand).
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.



Yeah, I’ve gotta think that the Disney brass is watching mask/distancing compliance right now in Disney Springs. If there was a high level of compliance, they would likely feel more comfortable pushing for a more aggressive reopening timeline. As is...


----------



## yulilin3

Disney springs survey.  They asked questions about the temp checks. Directional signs,  social distance signs and mask requirement.  How safe and well performed every aspect was


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> Disney springs survey.  They asked questions about the temp checks. Directional signs,  social distance signs and mask requirement.  How safe and well performed every aspect was View attachment 495952


Omfg this is so much better than the people with the ipads cornering you when you walk into any park. All the QRA codes pls. I always feel bad saying no to them


----------



## SaintsManiac

Didn’t we say like 500 pages ago that they wouldn’t enforce it?


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> Sounds more like the normal crap people throw at Disney and their fans because it gets clicks.  Some of the stuff is deserved, but tweets like that are just piling on to get clicks.


I disagree. How is it that most who went to CityWalk has no issues wearing a mask yet the same can't be said for Disney Springs.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Didn’t we say like 500 pages ago that they wouldn’t enforce it?


Whoever thought it would be heavily enforced was kidding themselves or they've never been to Disney.  Again,  personal responsibility.


----------



## MamaBrace

Just out of curiousity, who announced closing first in March? WDW or UO? Thanks.


----------



## Mit88

It was the first day, I think people are going a little overboard with the mask concerns. How many did it at CW and how many did it at DS is really not relevant. From the pictures I’ve seen, there were far more people at DS today than the first day CW was open. Disney, I’m sure is well aware of the backlash from people taking their masks off and will use that and make adjustments tomorrow.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Sounds more like the normal crap people throw at Disney and their fans because it gets clicks.  Some of the stuff is deserved, but tweets like that are just piling on to get clicks.


 I’m sure their claims were scientifically based. I mean if it’s on Twitter it has to true, right?


----------



## xuxa777

Jennasis said:


> Watched a livestream of DS today (in the evening)...so many people wearing no mask or wearing it with nose exposed or around their necks (no food or drink in hand).
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


This has been going on in Florida for weeks now with the new case rate declining, so there’s that. A large amount of people aren’t wearing mask correctly or not at all, and it is only becoming more common. Once people see others not wearing a mask others we stop as well, with exceptions of course. It appears masks being required by Disney is just satisfying liability concerns, as once you get in it doesn’t matter.


----------



## cakebaker

MamaBrace said:


> Just out of curiousity, who announced closing first in March? WDW or UO? Thanks.



As I recall, it was Disney.


----------



## StevieB81

tinkerhon said:


> Totally see your point - guess my heart is leading me towards a moral standpoint -
> There will be situations where someone has recently tested negative for Covid-19, but can't enter the parks because they have an affliction that doesn't allow them to wear a mask


I'll throw this out there, just to make it more complicated. Someone that has already had it, has the anti-bodies, and can't get it or give it to anyone else. What then?


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> Whoever thought it would be heavily enforced was kidding themselves or they've never been to Disney.  Again,  personal responsibility.


Agreed what I have said all along, Disney has never really enforced rules like that before.


----------



## Brianstl

We live in an imperfect world with imperfect people.  All of us are imperfect. If you can’t handle people not wearing a mask or wearing it improperly, don’t come to any park. Because you are going to encounter people doing both at every park no matter how hard staff works to make everyone comply.  You are going to have a miserable time and you need to find some kind of other trip to take where you don’t come into contact with as many people. Plus, you are going to make everyone else miserable including the staff at the parks.

When my family and I go in September we will be wearing our masks while remembering what kind of world we live in and understanding that comes with certain risks.


----------



## UOAP

jerry557 said:


> And it will be the CMs that have to enforce it. But if 20% or people coming in are pulling the masks off, there isn’t enough security to throw that many people out. So what’s the solution to that? Close the park and furlough the CMs again? They are then unemployed again. That only hurts the CMs in the end.


Disney management needs to support the CMs so the CMs can enforce the policy. If that means hiring more security, then they need to do it.


----------



## Pickle Rick

yulilin3 said:


> Whoever thought it would be heavily enforced was kidding themselves or they've never been to Disney.  Again,  personal responsibility.



It’s the personal responsibility of guests to follow the rules in place.  Disney shouldn’t have to babysit guests who choose not to follow the rules.


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> Whoever thought it would be heavily enforced was kidding themselves or they've never been to Disney.  Again,  personal responsibility.



If you want to be personally responsible, then you need to either stay home or get a N95 mask to protect yourself. The whole idea of masks is to reduce the R0. If people don’t care, then all it takes is one super spreader. This is why I have multiple forecasts. I have to prepare for the different economic fall outs.


----------



## xuxa777

cakebaker said:


> As I recall, it was Disney.


Pretty sure universal closed and announced first, which kinda bothered Disney as they have had a gentleman's agreement with all the parks in Florida in the past to do things the same. But  in this case the closing of Universal came out of California and not the Florida office and they were unaware of the arrangement.


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> It was the first day, I think people are going a little overboard with the mask concerns. How many did it at CW and how many did it at DS is really not relevant. From the pictures I’ve seen, there were far more people at DS today than the first day CW was open. Disney, I’m sure is well aware of the backlash from people taking their masks off and will use that and make adjustments tomorrow.


If Disney makes adjustments because people were complaining then the complaining was a good thing. I hope you're right that they do something different.


----------



## Brianstl

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. How is it that most who went to CityWalk has no issues wearing a mask yet the same can't be said for Disney Springs.


You and certain Universal fans will happily use this to tell yourself that you are better than those heathens who were at Disney Springs. Good for you.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

One of the CM passed out today from the heat (or some other mysterious reason) witnessed by the mod.  That won't be allowed to continue for long and neither will it for guests.


----------



## Mit88

Just like when the park opens, if you expect perfections and a no risk situation, lock yourself in your house until there’s a vaccine. If you touch a gas handle, it could be on there. Touch a door handle, could be on there. Touch a package of meat at the store, it could be on there. The only way you stay 100% safe is to stay home. Depending on 100% of the people that leave their homes to be a 100% safe, healthy, rule follower to the T, then I don’t know what to tell you, but that’s a fools errand


----------



## JacknSally

Letsoflyakite said:


> One of the CM passed out today from the heat cause of the mask.  That won't be allowed to continue for long and neither will it for guests.



*@yulilin3 is the one who said they witnessed an elderly CM faint and she said she wasn’t sure it was a result of the mask. Has there been another report confirming it was due to the mask? The thread has moved fast today so I might’ve missed it.*


----------



## yulilin3

RamblingMad said:


> If you want to be personally responsible, then you need to either stay home or get a N95 mask to protect yourself. The whole idea of masks is to reduce the R0. If people don’t care, then all it takes is one super spreader. This is why I have multiple forecasts. I have to prepare for the different economic fall outs.


Won't go down the same rabbit hole,  I've shared my opinion on this plenty of times on this thread.  It's not all or nothing


----------



## e_yerger

Brianstl said:


> We live in an imperfect world with imperfect people.  All of us are imperfect. If you can’t handle people not wearing a mask or wearing it improperly, don’t come to any park. Because you are going to encounter people doing both at every park no matter how hard staff works to make everyone comply.  You are going to have a miserable time and you need to find some kind of other trip to take where you don’t come into contact with as many people. Plus, you are going to make everyone else miserable including the staff at the parks.
> 
> When me and my family go in September we will be wearing our masks while remembering what kind of world we live in and understanding that comes with certain risks.


Heck, people can’t even wear their masks right at Target or Costco. What makes us think they will at a theme park?

Remember people, over the mouth AND nose


----------



## cakebaker

xuxa777 said:


> Pretty sure universal closed and announced first, which kinda bothered Disney as they have had a gentleman's agreement with all the parks in Florida in the past to do things the same. But  in this case the closing of Universal came out of California and not the Florida office and they were unaware of the arrangement.


 It’s a bit fuzzy to me as we were more focused on the fact that our car had to be unpacked since we wouldn’t be leaving for WDW, but as I recall, DLR announced first, followed by US Hollywood, then a few hours later WDW was quickly followed by Universal Orlando. Whatever it was, they all closed down within hours of each other. It’s a non issue to me either way.


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> Won't go down the same rabbit hole,  I've shared my opinion on this plenty of times on this thread.  It's not all or nothing



I keep trying to get people to do the right thing. But it’s always a fail.


----------



## xuxa777

UOAP said:


> If Disney makes adjustments because people were complaining then the complaining was a good thing. I hope you're right that they do something different.


 
Today was the strictest they will be with masks and 6-foot spacing, don't get your hopes up on it being stricter, just not going to happen. Only thing that will cause things to be stricter would be a huge increased trend in hospitalizations etc. Right now we are nowhere near that and nothing showing that will happen at all but say if that happens we have other issues that will not be involving Disney.


----------



## Eric Smith

Letsoflyakite said:


> One of the CM passed out today from the heat cause of the mask.  That won't be allowed to continue for long and neither will it for guests.


Do you have a source?


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Do you have a source?


Yes @yulilin3


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> It’s a bit fuzzy to me as we were more focused on the fact that our car had to be unpacked since we wouldn’t be leaving for WDW, but as I recall, DLR announced first, followed by US Hollywood, then a few hours later WDW was quickly followed by Universal Orlando. Whatever it was, they all closed down within hours of each other. It’s a non issue to me either way.



I think that was the order it was announced.. it was so long ago, I can’t remember though. But it doesn’t really mean much to me. They all closed. They did what they needed to do. I don’t care who announced first, it’s not a race. I do know that Disney didn’t officially announced they were pushing closure beyond March 31st until a few days after UO and people went nuts acting like Disney was going to open up on April 1st. In no way was that every a realistic option.


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> Just like when the park opens, if you expect perfections and a no risk situation, lock yourself in your house until there’s a vaccine. If you touch a gas handle, it could be on there. Touch a door handle, could be on there. Touch a package of meat at the store, it could be on there. The only way you stay 100% safe is to stay home. Depending on 100% of the people that leave their homes to be a 100% safe, healthy, rule follower to the T, then I don’t know what to tell you, but that’s a fools errand


No one is expecting perfection. We are expecting Disney to put in a good faith effort to enforce the rules they set (as an intentional travel destination and potential source of viral spread) by their very own claim to help protect their guests and employees. And we are expecting people not to gleefully thwart the rules and then nyah nyah tell everyone else they need to stay home and starve because Freedom.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

The goal was never R0.  We accomplished the goal, to flatten the curve.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Yes @yulilin3


I saw it happen but i never said it was because of heat,  no one can know for sure unless you're that person.  People fainting during the warmer months is nothing new,  happens everyday to multiple people


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> And it will be the CMs that have to enforce it. But if 20% or people coming in are pulling the masks off, there isn’t enough security to throw that many people out. So what’s the solution to that? Close the park and furlough the CMs again? They are then unemployed again. That only hurts the CMs in the end.



Anyone who is concerned both for CM well being and job security should strap their mask on without complaints and support measures that protect both CMs and guests. Just saying.


----------



## tcherjen

yulilin3 said:


> I saw it happen but i never said it was because of heat,  no one can know for sure unless you're that person.  People fainting during the warmer months is nothing new,  happens everyday to multiple people


I want to say I appreciate your tactfulness with the whole mask situation. I do understand people do not like them. I personally do not either. I think it is easier for me to be accommodating because I see the people working places wearing them. So, respectfully I wear them if I am asked to.
 I hope the CM is okay.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

UOAP said:


> No one is expecting perfection. We are expecting Disney to put in a good faith effort to enforce the rules they set (as an intentional travel destination and potential source of viral spread) by their very own claim to help protect their guests and employees. And we are expecting people not to gleefully thwart the rules and then nyah nyah tell everyone else they need to stay home and starve because Freedom.



Im not saying people thwarting the rules is OK, but I also expect it. I’ve lived long enough to realize that people bend the rules. I’m not going to give everyone that breaks the rules the benefit of the doubt just because there’s a pandemic that no one had any life training to be able to handle this situation perfectly. Disney might come in tomorrow and kick everyone out that even takes their mask off to eat. We don’t know how they’ll respond. What I do know is, tomorrow there WILL be people that take their mask off at Disney Springs and I would bet any money I currently have, and all of my future earnings on that


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I saw it happen but i never said it was because of heat,  no one can know for sure unless you're that person.  People fainting during the warmer months is nothing new,  happens everyday to multiple people



This is how false info spreads.

You very clearly stated multiple times at this point you have no idea if it was mask related and it’s not entirely out of the ordinary, yet it has been spun even within this little thread. 

What PP said, I appreciate your matter of fact approach too.


----------



## Primeval Princess

rteetz said:


> View attachment 495954


I hope by the time we go in July, people will just be focused on enjoying their trips, not on analyzing how meticulous or not other guests are.


----------



## AmberMV

It's very simple, what this boils down to:

-Is a mask at Disney a requirement, or is it a suggestion?

If it's a requirement, you expect it to be enforced.  Think stop signs, school zones, seat belt buckles, etc.

If it's a suggestion, then there won't be enforcement, and there should be no verbiage on any of their park signage that says "required".

You can't have it be a suggested requirement.  _That_ will lead to lawsuits.  I hope they will pick one and stick to it so we, as the consumer, can make the choice that is right for each of our families.


----------



## yulilin3

tcherjen said:


> I want to say I appreciate your tactfulness with the whole mask situation. I do understand people do not like them. I personally do not either. I think it is easier for me to be accommodating because I see the people working places wearing them. So, respectfully I wear them if I am asked to.
> I hope the CM is okay.


I don't think anyone likes wearing a masks but,  in my case,  i do it to make others feel better


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> It's very simple, what this boils down to:
> 
> -Is a mask at Disney a requirement, or is it a suggestion?
> 
> If it's a requirement, you expect it to be enforced.  Think stop signs, school zones, seat belt buckles, etc.
> 
> If it's a suggestion, then there won't be enforcement, and there should be no verbiage on any of their park signage that says "required".
> 
> You can't have it be a suggested requirement.  _That_ will lead to lawsuits.  I hope they will pick one and stick to it so we, as the consumer, can make the choice that is right for each of our families.



I really do think we need to give it more than a day to see what enforcement ends up looking like. We’re all learning here.

Then we can complain and blame Disney after .


----------



## Mit88

Primeval Princess said:


> I hope by the time we go in July, people will just be focused on enjoying their trips, not on analyzing how meticulous or not other guests are.



Im not paying the amount of money I do on Disney trips to worry about what other people are doing. I will do what *I *can. But what am I going to do other than complain if I see someone breaking the rules? Nothing. If I’m going, I’m aware of the risks. And I’m aware that everyone else is going to do what they want, they’ll follow, or break the rules, nothing I can do about their personal decisions.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

cakebaker said:


> It’s a bit fuzzy to me as we were more focused on the fact that our car had to be unpacked since we wouldn’t be leaving for WDW, but as I recall, DLR announced first, followed by US Hollywood, then a few hours later WDW was quickly followed by Universal Orlando. Whatever it was, they all closed down within hours of each other. It’s a non issue to me either way.


So I was watching it very closely on 3/12. We were heading down to Legoland CA for my son's 6th birthday the next day. DLR was the first to announce on 3/12, and every other major park within the next 24 hours (including Legoland when we were on our way down there from LA).


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> It's very simple, what this boils down to:
> 
> -Is a mask at Disney a requirement, or is it a suggestion?
> 
> If it's a requirement, you expect it to be enforced.  Think stop signs, school zones, seat belt buckles, etc.
> 
> If it's a suggestion, then there won't be enforcement, and there should be no verbiage on any of their park signage that says "required".
> 
> You can't have it be a suggested requirement.  _That_ will lead to lawsuits.  I hope they will pick one and stick to it so we, as the consumer, can make the choice that is right for each of our families.



While I do agree that Disney needs to make the decision between what it is, a requirement or a suggestion

But, people run stop signs, speed in school zones, and not wear a seat belt. A very high percentage of those people get away with it


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> While I do agree that Disney needs to make the decision between what it is, a requirement or a suggestion
> 
> But, people run stop signs, speed in school zones, and not wear a seat belt. A very high percentage of those people get away with it


Those were examples of "requirements" that are enforced in our every day lives.  Not to be taken so literally in regards to a mask at Disney.


----------



## andyman8

As @yulilin3 said, I don’t think we can come to a conclusion about what happened with the CM who fainted. Unfortunately, that happens frequently (to both guests and CMs) every day during these hotter summer months. It happened to one of my friends at DHS one evening in April. I just hope she is alright and feeling better. As far as I’m concerned, Disney has said it’s required, and much like some are still able to get by sneaking their four year old into MK for free, I’m sure there will always be some who will get away with taking theirs off. You cannot expect Disney to be able to effectively patrol every single guest. Certainly, as they bring back more CMs, learn more, and gain more experience with the policy, I’m sure you’ll see much more blatant enforcement. Disney can do it when they want or there’s public pressure (think about how they’ve handled FP+ abusers). Conversely, if you think Disney is going to change this policy they’ve spent ample time making quite clear or back down from it based on your interpretation of today, I’m afraid that’s likely just wishful thinking.


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Today was the strictest they will be with masks and 6-foot spacing, don't get your hopes up on it being stricter, just not going to happen. Only thing that will cause things to be stricter would be a huge increased trend in hospitalizations etc. Right now we are nowhere near that and nothing showing that will happen at all but say if that happens we have other issues that will not be involving Disney.



Interesting that you’re so certain about these things as if it were fact.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. How is it that most who went to CityWalk has no issues wearing a mask yet the same can't be said for Disney Springs.



B/c they opened 1st, and it was cooler...and b/c it went fine, people assessed less risk now (FL numbers have improved every day)...


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> I don’t know, but I want to be there when it happens. The later in the evening it gets...the weirder this gets. Hopefully we’ll get some real news tomorrow and naysayers can’t start picking that apart.


I thought it already happens every Friday and Saturday night at World Showcase during Food & Wine.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263278248009568258This tweet says it all.


Gimme a break. In all likelihood it’s probably mostly the same crowd right now visiting both places. Ppl really do love to hate on Disney .


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> I thought it already happens every Friday and Saturday night at World Showcase during Food & Wine.


If you believe everything you see on Twitter, it absolutely does.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> I highly doubt that you are censored from using the words "America" and "Freedom", but what people are being censored from is trying to skirt Disney *rules (whatever they may be), using "Freedom" as their reason, which is against the terms of use of this website and forum.*



Oh, I can help you with that:

https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


----------



## AmberMV

jerry557 said:


> I'm basing numbers on the earlier tweet that suggested 80-85% of people were wearing masks. That means 15-20% were not.
> 
> How many people did security remove from Disney Springs today for not wearing masks? Does anyone know?
> 
> I'm not talking about denied entry....I'm talking about people who are in, wore the mask for a little while and then take it off or pull it down past their nose or to their necks. Are they then removed from Disney Springs? Im not asking if they should be, do we know if they are?


You've proven consistently you just like to start drama and pick fights.  You weren't there today, you are speculating on what other people who went said, and you looked at a couple of pictures and made a presumption that 1/5 of people at DS today weren't complying with the mask requirement.  We all well know now that they allow you to take your mask off to eat or drink, and the pictures I saw most of those people were doing just that.  You absolutely must know that media there today would be trying to find anyone without a mask on, because that will start conversation and drama.  They sure tricked you, because you took the bait and ran with it.  I saw 2 people in those pictures who weren't actively eating, and *everyone* else in a mask.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Oh, I can help you with that:
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm


@rteetz just stated the other day that anyone discussing how they will skirt Disney rules will have their posts deleted and that it is not allowed on this site.  Since he is a moderator I assume that is a rule.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Gimme a break. In all likelihood it’s probably mostly the same crowd right now visiting both places. Ppl really do love to hate on Disney .


Nailed it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

runjulesrun said:


> I don't have time to read back through all of the pages from today, was there real news?




Let’s see..

No cancelled reservations

Proposals for reopening to be tabled this week - Universal going first.

NBA close to choosing WDW to restart their season.. MLS as well

DS reopened which has given us a whole lot of mask convo today...

And someone brought a charcoal grill to The Springs set it up next to Cooks Of Dublin and grilled hot dogs for a whole lot of kids.. I counted nine in one pic on twitter.

Just the usual


----------



## andyman8

runjulesrun said:


> I don't have time to read back through all of the pages from today, was there real news?


-VP visited with tourism leaders in Orlando and SeaWorld mentioned a mid June opening
-WDW, UOR, and SW will be submitting their reopening plans to the County Mayor tomorrow
-Disney Springs reopened and we learned that Disney will not be making mask exceptions for anyone, regardless of the reason (please don’t @ me. I’m just reporting what’s been announced and an done with the M debate from now on)
-More speculation in the sports community about NBA/MLS coming to WDW


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> This has been going on in Florida for weeks now with the new case rate declining, so there’s that. A large amount of people aren’t wearing mask correctly or not at all, and it is only becoming more common. Once people see others not wearing a mask others we stop as well, with exceptions of course. It appears masks being required by Disney is just satisfying liability concerns, as once you get in it doesn’t matter.


It’s happening here too & as the temps increase, it’ll happen more & more. Again, I think ppl mean well til they go to do it.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

jerry557 said:


> I'm basing numbers on the earlier tweet that suggested 80-85% of people were wearing masks. That means 15-20% were not.
> 
> How many people did security remove from Disney Springs today for not wearing masks? Does anyone know?
> 
> I'm not talking about denied entry....I'm talking about people who are in, wore the mask for a little while and then take it off or pull it down past their nose or to their necks. Are they then removed from Disney Springs? Im not asking if they should be, do we know if they are?


I was there pretty much all day and I think 20% is absurd.  That's 1 of every 5 people.  That was not my observation at all.  Maybe 5% at most.  The area by Polite Pig had some and the area around Chicken Guy but really I have massive doubt on the 20% figure unless they all started when I left around 7.


----------



## runjulesrun

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Let’s see..
> 
> No cancelled reservations
> 
> Proposals for reopening to be tabled this week - Universal going first.
> 
> NBA close to choosing WDW to restart their season.. MLS as well
> 
> DS reopened which has given us a whole lot of mask convo today...
> 
> And someone brought a charcoal grill to The Springs set it up next to Cooks Of Dublin and grilled hot dogs for a whole lots of kids.. I counted nine in one pic on twitter.
> 
> Just the usual


Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> You've proven consistently you just like to start drama and pick fights.  You weren't there today, you are speculating on what other people who went said, and you looked at a couple of pictures and made a presumption that 1/5 of people at DS today weren't complying with the mask requirement.  We all well know now that they allow you to take your mask off to eat or drink, and the pictures I saw most of those people were doing just that.  You absolutely must know that media there today would be trying to find anyone without a mask on, because that will start conversation and drama.  They sure tricked you, because you took the bait and ran with it.  I saw 2 people in those pictures who weren't actively eating, and *everyone* else in a mask.



*I actually linked to a tweet where someone said 99% of people at Citywalk wore masks while he was there yesterday but in his experience at Springs today, only 80-85% of the people there were wearing them, and the 15-20% that weren’t wearing masks were not people with food/drink (he said he intentionally didn’t include maskless people with food/drink in his count)... I think that’s the tweet that was being referenced here, not the one with the 4 photos.  Sorry! I was just sharing another account from someone who was there today, it wasn’t meant to be taken as statistical fact.*


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> @rteetz just stated the other day that anyone discussing how they will skirt Disney rules will have their posts deleted and that it is not allowed on this site.  Since he is a moderator I assume that is a rule.



This just expands the rules for you/anyone.


----------



## runjulesrun

andyman8 said:


> *-VP visited with tourism leaders in Orlando and SeaWorld mentioned a mid June opening*
> -WDW, UOR, and SW will be submitting their reopening plans to the County Mayor tomorrow
> -Disney Springs reopened and we learned that Disney will not be making mask exceptions for anyone, regardless of the reason (please don’t @ me. I’m just reporting what’s been announced and an done with the M debate from now on)
> -More speculation in the sports community about NBA/MLS coming to WDW


Ahh, see, I posted my other reply too soon. Thanks!


----------



## JacknSally

runjulesrun said:


> Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.



*He did get lunch at a burger place in Orlando. No one (him/his team or the employees) wore masks there, either, from the photos I saw online.*


----------



## cakebaker

runjulesrun said:


> Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.


 That’s because nothing happened outside of a comment by Sea World that they were shooting for sometime in June. I drowsed off listening to it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

runjulesrun said:


> Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.



Forgot all about him.. lol!

He did a round table with tourism executives that was little more then a whole lot of nothing in terms of what we were hoping for.



(forgot to add - he’s coming back next week - something about a rocket launch at Cape Canaveral..)


----------



## AmberMV

runjulesrun said:


> Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.


It was discussed at length but then pictures came in from DS and well, the M word encompassed everything and everyone from that point on.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Well, I got to admit, my eyes are exhausted from reading all this stuff.  Time to watch DisUnplugged.


----------



## Searc

JacknSally said:


> *So after reading more explanations on Twitter and seeing a couple of other photos, it appears the family is orthodox and were preparing a kosher meal. Doesn’t change that it’s an odd sight and the rolling suitcase and the open-flame grill are prohibited (I’m assuming the grill is  I can honestly say I’ve never paid attention because that’s never crossed my mind to have at Disney) but there’s a valid “why” at least.*


The "why" is they thought the rules didn't apply to them. There is no defense to grilling in the middle of a mall.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> That’s because nothing happened outside of a comment by Sea World that they were shooting for sometime in June. I drowsed off listening to it.


Its exciting to hear one of the parks possible date to open. Seeing them testing coasters is a good sign. They do have the best coasters in Orlando.


----------



## AmberMV

runjulesrun said:


> Awesome recap, thanks! I didn't see any coverage of the Vice President visiting Orlando today. I feel like that is noticeably absent.


Basically all sectors of hospitality (restaurants, hotels, theme parks) execs from Florida all did a Round Table discussion with the VP and Governor and they all told the VP how much their businesses are hurt by the pandemic and how they all want to open back up ASAP as safely as possible.  The VP agreed and said the current administration agrees, and now the Governor will accept for review all theme park reopening plans presented (which it seems Universal Orlando) will be having a presentation on tomorrow.  The other theme parks will have written submissions, sans speeches.


----------



## JacknSally

Searc said:


> The "why" is they thought the rules didn't apply to them. There is no defense to grilling in the middle of a mall.



*Oh, I didn’t mean to imply it was a defense or anyone who grills in the middle of a mall should get a pass. Just clarifying that there was something behind it that made it a little less “what the heck” than it appeared on the surface.*


----------



## Vern60

I watched just a little of ResortTV live cast and it didn't seem too bad to me from what I saw, in fact it's still showing (on rewind) in the other room.
It didn't look very crowded, that's for sure and I miss seeing the balloon and boats skirting around. Then it came to my mind how neat it must be being a local. I mean what a nice and inexpensive fun night. Maybe walk around a bit, free entertainers, have a nice meal, take a leisurely boat to Riverside and watch a free showing of Yeehaw Bob, I mean how cool is that?
Here's hoping things start getting back to normal soon.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Vern60 said:


> I watched just a little of ResortTV live cast and it didn't seem too bad to me from what I saw, in fact it's still showing (on rewind) in the other room.
> It didn't look very crowded, that's for sure and I miss seeing the balloon and boats skirting around. Then it came to my mind how neat it must be being a local. I mean what a nice and inexpensive fun night. Maybe walk around a bit, free entertainers, have a nice meal, take a leisurely boat to Riverside and watch a free showing of Yeehaw Bob, I mean how cool is that?
> Here's hoping things start getting back to normal soon.


Ha!  I spent way more today than when the parks are open.  Like 4x as much.  Boredom for my wife and son saw money flying out of my wallet.  When a park is open, it's just food.


----------



## Searc

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I didn’t mean to imply it was a defense or anyone who grills in the middle of a mall should get a pass. Just clarifying that there was something behind it that made it a little less “what the heck” than it appeared on the surface.*


Oh no, it is still wth.


----------



## rteetz

Kennedy Space Center Reopening May 28th With New “Trusted Space” Social Distancing Requirements


----------



## tinkerhon

AmberMV said:


> It's very simple, what this boils down to:
> 
> -Is a mask at Disney a requirement, or is it a suggestion?
> 
> If it's a requirement, you expect it to be enforced.  Think stop signs, school zones, seat belt buckles, etc.
> 
> If it's a suggestion, then there won't be enforcement, and there should be no verbiage on any of their park signage that says "required".
> 
> You can't have it be a suggested requirement.  _That_ will lead to lawsuits.  I hope they will pick one and stick to it so we, as the consumer, can make the choice that is right for each of our families.



Totally agree, and here is the problem I think Disney is going to be faced with - 

https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...ustion-caused-by-wearing-masks-in-summer.html
I totally understand keeping people safe, and most experts will tell you that masks are helpful in stopping the spread - but, unlike the other measures that are taken to stop the spread ( hand washing, sanitizer, social distancing, temperature checks) , there are those in the medical field that 
state that wearing masks in the heat, for an extended period of time, could be unhealthy.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Those were examples of "requirements" that are enforced in our every day lives.  Not to be taken so literally in regards to a mask at Disney.


But by your own example it proves the point. Those are examples of requirements that are enforced SOME of the time.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-vacations-through-june-13th/


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-vacations-through-june-13th/



So they're cancelling reservations with start dates as late as the 13th. If you had a trip schedule for 10 days, you'd get cancelled through the 23rd. That doesn't stop them from still opening on the 20th for example, right? Just trying to find a shred of hope here for a June opening, but would really suck for those people who could've gone for some portion of their stay.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-vacations-through-june-13th/


and now we wait another week....


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-vacations-through-june-13th/


It says you can modify - I wonder if they’ll let us truncate our trip vs cancelling it altogether. Though last week you couldn’t do that, right?  We’ll probably have to move it until July at least.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> So they're cancelling reservations with start dates as late as the 13th. If you had a trip schedule for 10 days, you'd get cancelled through the 23rd. That doesn't stop them from still opening on the 20th for example, right? Just trying to find a shred of hope here for a June opening, but would really suck for those people who could've gone for some portion of their stay.


As far as I know, that's correct.

Since they are not allowing people to modify reservations, it wont let the person with a July 13th check-in to move it to the 14th if they do open then.

I would expect the first few weeks of opening to be a learning curve, and the less resort guests they can have the better.


----------



## jbreen2010

I see this posted on blog mickey. I have a June 12th reservation & havent' seen / heard of ours cancelled yet.  Did someone get an e-mail?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

e_yerger said:


> As far as I know, that's correct.
> 
> Since they are not allowing people to modify reservations, it wont let the person with a July 13th check-in to move it to the 14th if they do open then.
> 
> I would expect the first few weeks of opening to be a learning curve, and the less resort guests they can have the better.


That’s a bummer, the blog Mickey article said you’re being given the option to modify or cancel. I know last week you couldn’t *really* modify it, but that made me hopeful.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## brich330

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt-disney-world-begins-cancelling-vacations-through-june-13th/



Our original trip was set for this week, before I pushed it to July. I truly hate it for everyone affected by these rolling cancellations. Nothing else to say, but I’m sorry to everyone! Hopefully, we’ll see an end to this soon.


----------



## dischris11

How does this work from a dvc standpoint? I'm renting dvc points, will I even get a cancellation notice at all? Or will it just disappear from MDE around a week before check in? This is tough because I need to move things around if we are cancelled but I don't know how that works with dvc and if we are really cancelled yet.


----------



## mattpeto

I'm starting to wonder if the parks and resorts won't open until plans are finalized with the NBA.  Having the league resume play while consuming resources will make it challenging to open parks and resorts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dischris11 said:


> How does this work from a dvc standpoint? I'm renting dvc points, will I even get a cancellation notice at all? Or will it just disappear from MDE around a week before check in? This is tough because I need to move things around if we are cancelled but I don't know how that works with dvc and if we are really cancelled yet.



I did not get a cancellation email, it just disappeared eventually.

Did you rent through a broker or privately? Privately, reach out now to see what your owner is able to do. A broker, at least with David’s, you are likely out of luck trying to get them to do anything before it’s officially cancelled, and once it is you may still have difficulty moving it around (due to communication breakdowns, owner being unwilling/unable to move you, or DVC availability). You will be offered a credit with David’s if your reservation is cancelled.

There’s an ongoing very long thread on the DVC boards about renting specifically with David’s at this time.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

June 12-16, got the email.


----------



## NJlauren

jbreen2010 said:


> I see this posted on blog mickey. I have a June 12th reservation & havent' seen / heard of ours cancelled yet.  Did someone get an e-mail?


June 8-14 I got an email 

Now I wait in July... but if my daughters camp opens we won’t be taking that trip


----------



## merry_nbright

DGsAtBLT said:


> I did not get a cancellation email, it just disappeared eventually.
> 
> Did you rent through a broker or privately? Privately, reach out now to see what your owner is able to do. A broker, at least with David’s, you are likely out of luck trying to get them to do anything before it’s officially cancelled, and once it is you may still have difficulty moving it around (due to communication breakdowns, owner being unwilling/unable to move you, or DVC availability). You will be offered a credit with David’s if your reservation is cancelled.
> 
> There’s an ongoing very long thread on the DVC boards about renting specifically with David’s at this time.



I was told that a voucher would be issued two weeks before the scheduled “check in” date with David’s. I emailed them today because my check in date was the 13th and if they don’t reply, then I will just call them. I’m the most annoying customer, I don’t give up or stop.


----------



## tinkerhon

mattpeto said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the parks and resorts won't open until plans are finalized with the NBA.  Having the league resume play while consuming resources will make it challenging to open parks and resorts.



Interview with Mark Cuban last night, and he mentioned nothing regarding the NBA plans - kind of surprised - (I did, however, LOVE his stimulus idea!)


----------



## skeeter31

DVC has been waiting until 5 days prior to check in to cancel their reservations. Their system seems to be even more antiquated than regular Disney’s IT. But if cash rooms are cancelled, DVC are as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

merry_nbright said:


> I was told that a voucher would be issued two weeks before the scheduled “check in” date with David’s. I emailed them today because my check in date was the 13th and if they don’t reply, then I will just call them. I’m the most annoying customer, I don’t give up or stop.



Lol good luck. I feel like a seasoned veteran of this dealing with David’s game at this point .


----------



## LSUmiss

It’s really getting ridiculous. I get they might not know when, but I doubt they just decided this morning they can’t open 6/7. Hopefully we find out something we they submit they’re reopening plans.


----------



## rteetz

https://allears.net/2020/05/21/news...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mattpeto said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the parks and resorts won't open until plans are finalized with the NBA.  Having the league resume play while consuming resources will make it challenging to open parks and resorts.



Very possible..  I haven’t heard much about MLS since the first round of chatter last week, but that could add to the logistics of opening as well if it’s a go.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I read on David’s DVC fb page yesterday that they’ve extended their 24 month credit to 36 months... said it would automatically be reflected in accounts affected by cancellations.


----------



## Yooperroo

I have a split stay 13-15 and 15-29 (I couldn't book more than 14 nights with a bounce back offer). I just got the email that our reservation has been impacted. I'm assuming it's for the 13-15 stay. We are out of state Passholders and the 2 night stay beginning on the 13th was at All Star Movies. We had cancelled our flights a month ago when they rerouted us so much we were going to miss connections, so we are flexible on which day we can arrive on the off chance our 15-29 reservation doesn't get cancelled. Back in early April we had booked back up dates July 3-20 so we were kind of anticipating June being a wash anyway. But if hadn't booked a split stay, our cancellation would have taken us to the end of June. If they plan on opening in June at all, by next week you would think they would change how they are cancelling and allow for modifications again to change the start date of your vacation.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Got the email. June 11-15. Fort Wilderness


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> It’s really getting ridiculous. I get they might not know when, but I doubt they just decided this morning they can’t open 6/7. Hopefully we find out something we they submit they’re reopening plans.


I said this in another thread but:
Opening plans need to be approved by the governor and OC mayor - which they are required to deliver today (but only UOR is presenting). Once it is approved, I think we will see a PR from Disney with the date and what their procedures will look like.

We are forgetting that they need to get all procedures approved for CDC compliance. I have faith that we will know _very soon_ what their opening date is.

I'm voting June 14th.


----------



## KBoopaloo

mattpeto said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the parks and resorts won't open until plans are finalized with the NBA.  Having the league resume play while consuming resources will make it challenging to open parks and resorts.


Or if they’d maybe open parks without resorts at first if they can fill some rooms with the NBA at the same time. I still think the biggest challenge Disney has in reopening is transportation (buses and monorails especially) so if they can open the parks to locals or those offsite who have to provide their own transportation while collecting some room revenue from the NBA it could buy them some more time to work out the transportation issues. And it would be a way to naturally limit capacity.


----------



## TexasChick123

As I said yesterday, I think we deserve to know their target date considering they’re submitting a plan to the OC task force today. This has been going on for months now. Share the target date. I understand the implications with them being a publicly traded company, but this is ridiculous. If WDW can’t happen at the end of June for us, I’d like to make other plans.


----------



## e_yerger

KBoopaloo said:


> Or if they’d maybe open parks without resorts at first if they can fill some rooms with the NBA at the same time. I still think the biggest challenge Disney has in reopening is transportation (buses and monorails especially) so if they can open the parks to locals or those offsite who have to provide their own transportation while collecting some room revenue from the NBA it could buy them some more time to work out the transportation issues. And it would be a way to naturally limit capacity.


Wasn't there a hooplah a couple weeks ago about GDT being opened for them and resort stays being cancelled?


----------



## FlagrantFleur

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/update-disney-will-not-submit-a-reopening-proposal-tomorrow/.  Not sure if this has been brought up already, but Disney confirmed it WILL NOT be submitting a proposal today.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

e_yerger said:


> Wasn't there a hooplah a couple weeks ago about GDT being opened for them and resort stays being cancelled?


I was one of those guests, we had a GDT stay for 6/1-6/10. Now way to know for sure if that’s why we were cancelled, but I doubt it, as our dates were so early compared to others.


----------



## skeeter31

TexasChick123 said:


> As I said yesterday, I think we deserve to know their target date considering they’re submitting a plan to the OC task force today. This has been going on for months now. Share the target date. I understand the implications with them being a publicly traded company, but this is ridiculous. If WDW can’t happen at the end of June for us, I’d like to make other plans.


I still think people are putting too much faith in the plan being submitted to Orange County. I have a feeling all 3 parks are going to give a date range of a couple of weeks as they’re opening date. None are going to be able to, for certain say, we’re opening on this date. Most likely it’s going to be, “We’re currently planning on opening either the last week of June or the first week of July” type of thing. And they’ll most likely all add in that these dates are subject to change. At least it would be some sort of an answer, but it’s not going to be what everyone is hoping for. And keep in mind, the parks are going to be a vastly different place than what we’re used to when they do first open up.


----------



## mcomber7

Just got the email for our June 12-19 stay at pop


----------



## e_yerger

FlagrantFleur said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/update-disney-will-not-submit-a-reopening-proposal-tomorrow/.  Not sure if this has been brought up already, but Disney confirmed it WILL NOT be submitting a proposal today.


So i'm pretty sure they don't have to present, but DeSantis and OC Mayor are expecting them to give their proposals and dates today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TexasChick123 said:


> As I said yesterday, I think we deserve to know their target date considering they’re submitting a plan to the OC task force today. This has been going on for months now. Share the target date. I understand the implications with them being a publicly traded company, but this is ridiculous. If WDW can’t happen at the end of June for us, I’d like to make other plans.




They cannot give a date, because they simply don't have one.


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> They cannot give a date, because they simply don't have one.


link?


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> So i'm pretty sure they don't have to present, but DeSantis and OC Mayor are expecting them to give their proposals and dates today.


I don’t think they have to give their proposal today. If they’re not sure of when they’re reopening, as remember they have a lot more property to think of and plan for, they won’t give a proposal. Especially if they’re looking more towards the middle to end of July.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> So i'm pretty sure they don't have to present, but DeSantis and OC Mayor are expecting them to give their proposals and dates today.


It's all about as clear as mud. One site will say they aren't presenting, another says they're submitting but no presenting....ugh! We can't even get a date for when they'll give us a date! lol


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> I said this in another thread but:
> Opening plans need to be approved by the governor and OC mayor - which they are required to deliver today (but only UOR is presenting). Once it is approved, I think we will see a PR from Disney with the date and what their procedures will look like.
> 
> We are forgetting that they need to get all procedures approved for CDC compliance. I have faith that we will know _very soon_ what their opening date is.
> 
> I'm voting June 14th.


I just really hope they don’t delay opening to the public b/c of the NBA. That would really piss me off. I don’t think I would rebook.


----------



## e_yerger

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think they have to give their proposal today. If they’re not sure of when they’re reopening, as remember they have a lot more property to think of and plan for, they won’t give a proposal. Especially if they’re looking more towards the middle to end of July.





cakebaker said:


> It's all about as clear as mud. One site will say they aren't presenting, another says they're submitting but no presenting....ugh! We can't even get a date for when they'll give us a date! lol


Someone said it yesterday:
'Okay class everyone's project is due tomorrow, but only Universal will present. Disney World and Seaworld will present their projects at another date "


----------



## carleeraex

All of our Disney money is tied up in gift cards (Target 5% off) and we got an amazing deal... preferred room, 10 day stay, park hopper plus. We've had this trip booked since July 2019. We're set to go June 14-24 for my daughters third birthday. I just want to know if I should book for July, October... next year. It's all a little disappointing not knowing a projected day. Who does it hurt?


----------



## RamblingMad

Now, I think, they wait until after the 4th of July to open. That’s my best guess.

Any news from Universal?


----------



## SaintsManiac

RamblingMad said:


> Now, I think, they wait until after the 4th of July to open. That’s my best guess.
> 
> Any news from Universal?




Yep I am still sticking to July 6th.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> I just really hope they don’t delay opening to the public b/c of the NBA. That would really piss me off. I don’t think I would rebook.


The only way I can that happening is they don't think they can make enough money from opening a few resorts and at limited capacity. If the NBA season can finish by the end of July then by August Disney sees they can open up to more people it would work better for them. 

IMO they sort of announced a possible opening date of July 1st.


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> Someone said it yesterday:
> 'Okay class everyone's project is due tomorrow, but only Universal will present. Disney World and Seaworld will present their projects at another date "


But it’s not “due” today.  The task force is meeting today, and 1 reporter tweeted that all would be presenting. Now that Disney has refuted that, it could very well be that the task force is meeting because UO is ready to present. Disney doesn’t have to present, they’re not required to open because the government tells them to. They’re a private company and can make their decision when they’re ready to. They will just have to get permission from the task force and guv prior to that. But they don’t have to have that plan ready today.


----------



## BryGuy415

RamblingMad said:


> Now, I think, they wait until after the 4th of July to open. That’s my best guess.
> 
> Any news from Universal?



I Agree.  If you'er going to make massive modifications your biggest risk of people not abiding by those rules are on holidays when things have the potential to become the most chaotic.  Remove this variable.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep I am still sticking to July 6th.


If they push past the 9th, they can clear off all those awesome AP discounts...like mine.    Only half serious that it would factor in...but that means I'm half serious it would.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep I am still sticking to July 6th.


That’s my guess too, if not even later. They’re not going to want the influx of people for the fourth and have to turn people away at the gates. Especially if they’re not going to be doing fireworks anyway.


----------



## tinkerhon

Been sticking with July 4th ( a lot due to the significance of the date) for awhile 

Guess we should know by July 3rd, at 11:59PM


----------



## cakebaker

BryGuy415 said:


> I Agree.  If you'er going to make massive modifications your biggest risk of people not abiding by those rules are on holidays when things have the potential to become the most chaotic.  Remove this variable.


Except normal holiday crowd levels are irrelevant since they're going to limit capacity.


----------



## Krandor

RamblingMad said:


> Now, I think, they wait until after the 4th of July to open. That’s my best guess.
> 
> Any news from Universal?




Agreed.  Once you get to end of june and especially if fireworks are going to be a no-go I think it's best to just move past the 4th of july holiday


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> That’s my guess too, if not even later. They’re not going to want the influx of people for the fourth and have to turn people away at the gates. Especially if they’re not going to be doing fireworks anyway.



Yes the fireworks/holiday crowd is why I say that. I experienced MK on that night last year and it was the most crowded Hub I have ever been in. I can't see how the fireworks would happen.


----------



## skeeter31

cakebaker said:


> Except normal holiday crowd levels are irrelevant since they're going to limit capacity.


But too many locals would still drive to the parks and there would be congestion and people getting turned away at the turnstiles. If they’re thinking of opening anytime around the beginning of July, there’s just too much risk opening prior to the fourth.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> But it’s not “due” today.  The task force is meeting today, and 1 reporter tweeted that all would be presenting. Now that Disney has refuted that, it could very well be that the task force is meeting because UO is ready to present. Disney doesn’t have to present, they’re not required to open because the government tells them to. They’re a private company and can make their decision when they’re ready to. They will just have to get permission from the task force and guv prior to that. But they don’t have to have that plan ready today.


you should watch the mayors press briefing from yesterday at 4pm.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> Except normal holiday crowd levels are irrelevant since they're going to limit capacity.



It’s more about crowding and social distancing for fireworks. How can they have fireworks for the 4th?


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> But too many locals would still drive to the parks and there would be congestion and people getting turned away at the turnstiles. If they’re thinking of opening anytime around the beginning of July, there’s just too much risk opening prior to the fourth.




Disaster in the making.


----------



## RamblingMad

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes the fireworks/holiday crowd is why I say that. I experienced MK on that night last year and it was the most crowded Hub I have ever been in. I can't see how the fireworks would happen.



I’ve driven to DLR for fireworks in the past. It brings in a lot of local AP holders that come only for the fireworks. It gets really crowded. Even if you limit park attendance, you would still have huge crowds on Main St with little social distancing.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Jrb1979 said:


> The only way I can that happening is they don't think they can make enough money from opening a few resorts and at limited capacity. If the NBA season can finish by the end of July then by August Disney sees they can open up to more people it would work better for them.
> 
> IMO they sort of announced a possible opening date of July 1st.



NBA won't be done in July.  Once the actual NBA playoff games start, it will take at least 2 months.  Playoffs won't really start til July at the earliest as they will have to go through training camp/exhibition games and there's not even a formalized plan for that yet.


----------



## CastAStone

e_yerger said:


> which they are required to deliver today (but only UOR is presenting).


Today was the first day they could present. But I haven't seen anything indicating that they are *required *to hit any timing at all. There's already another date on the calendar for next week for the task force so presumably that's their next chance.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> But too many locals would still drive to the parks and there would be congestion and people getting turned away at the turnstiles. If they’re thinking of opening anytime around the beginning of July, there’s just too much risk opening prior to the fourth.


There are several ways to stop that from happening. You can't get to the turnstiles if you can't get to the parking lot. They can make it reservations only or resort guests only as well. It wouldn't be hard. Why anyone would drive to WDW knowing they can't get in is beyond me, but if that's a thing, they'll do it holiday or no holiday.  I just don't think we can rule out being open well before the 4th of July just yet. If Universal opens mid June- no way Disney stays open for weeks.


----------



## Jrb1979

RamblingMad said:


> I’ve driven to DLR for fireworks in the past. It brings in a lot of local AL holders that come only for the fireworks. It gets really crowded. Even if you limit park attendance, you would still have huge crowds on Main St with little social distancing.


Its why I think they will follow what all other parks are doing and making people reserve their day at the park.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

There’s no guarantee they’d even have fireworks if they opened on 4th of July.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> There are several ways to stop that from happening. You can't get to the turnstiles if you can't get to the parking lot. They can make it reservations only or resort guests only as well. It wouldn't be hard. Why anyone would drive to WDW knowing they can't get in is beyond me, but if that's a thing, they'll do it holiday or no holiday.  I just don't think we can rule out being open well before the 4th of July just yet. If Universal opens mid June- no way Disney stays open for weeks.



All of your local AP holders would show up for fireworks. Now, that’s probably way less than DLR, but it does create a scenario, where people arrive at the gates and can’t get in, which will create more social distancing problems. And Twitter will explode.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> There’s no guarantee they’d even have fireworks if they opened on 4th of July.




That's why I think it just makes the most logical sense to wait until after. Crowds really dropped off immediately after the 4th last year. Also I highly doubt the BTGs will be coming. That will make a big difference.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> you should watch the mayors press briefing from yesterday at 4pm.


This right here for anyone is saying that Disney and Seaworld don't need to bring opening procedures to the table today.

I think OC Mayor is expecting to hear dates behind closed doors.


----------



## Jrb1979

RamblingMad said:


> All of your local AP holders would show up for fireworks. Now, that’s probably way less than DLR, but it does create a scenario, where people arrive at the gates and can’t get in, which will create more social distancing problems. And Twitter will explode.


They will probably make anyone with APs have to reserve their day for the park. No one is going to be allowed to just show up.


----------



## mouserrificmom

Lots of pages to sift through - any news between yesterday and this morning about a new wave of room cancellations?


----------



## RamblingMad

Jrb1979 said:


> They will probably make anyone with APs have to reserve their day for the park. No one is going to be allowed to just show up.



Any word on a reservation system yet?


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> They will probably make anyone with APs have to reserve their day for the park. No one is going to be allowed to just show up.


But I would assume unless they have a room reservation. If they have a room reservation, they would be allowed entry into at least one park. (my guess, totally my opinion, no link available to provide except neurons from my brain).


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> There’s no guarantee they’d even have fireworks if they opened on 4th of July.



I don't think they will which greatly reduces the desire to be there for local guests especially. No fireworks is one of the things that won't cause us to cancel, but we would cut back on the length of our trip. I'm expecting to have to do that if they're open for our stay.


----------



## e_yerger

mouserrificmom said:


> Lots of pages to sift through - any news between yesterday and this morning about a new wave of room cancellations?


Resort stays cancelled through June 13th


----------



## VeroGuy

merry_nbright said:


> I was told that a voucher would be issued two weeks before the scheduled “check in” date with David’s. I emailed them today because my check in date was the 13th and if they don’t reply, then I will just call them. I’m the most annoying customer, I don’t give up or stop.


I can confirm this. I got my voucher offer Tuesday which is two weeks out from my check-in date


----------



## merry_nbright

Update on my David’s reservation. It’s been affected, got an email from my specific team member working with me and will have a phone call this afternoon to go over voucher and changing to November! So far, it’s went pretty smooth for me. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Krandor

mouserrificmom said:


> Lots of pages to sift through - any news between yesterday and this morning about a new wave of room cancellations?



Yes.  Through June 13th cancdlled


----------



## TexasChick123

For those concerned about the crowds over the 4th, they can and will limit attendance. Problem solved. You can’t drive in to the parking lots without going past the booths staffed with CMs. It’s pretty simple really. If you’re an AP holder but not allowed in that particular day, then you can’t drive any further. If WDW says no fireworks for the 4th, and you can’t get into the parks, then why in the world would you drive over there?!?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Without fireworks and live shows "rumors and speculation" they are more like UO.
 If so they might want to be open about the same time.


----------



## Karin1984

In the meantime, there is good news from France, themeparks are allowed to reopen from June 2nd if they can take precautions. No news from Disneyland Paris itself about the plans, but themepark Puy de Fou has announced to reopen on June 11th.

Source: ED92


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> They cannot give a date, because they simply don't have one.


I’m no longer in that camp. At this point, they’ve got one they’re fairly certain of. If UOR and SeaWorld do, they do. A 4 year old could tell you FL is going to Phase 2 as soon as they’re allowed so that’s not an excuse. FL isn’t even bothering to collect quarantine paper work at the airports anymore last we heard so that’s a joke.

WDW knows what they’re aiming for. When they announce it, it will be with asterisks the size of planets that it might not happen so yes, it’s time for them to get on with it. Wall St is happy to throw money at them now- but if UOR and SeaWorld have a decent first half of summer because WDW stayed closed because they were scared?... that won’t go over well...


----------



## mouserrificmom

e_yerger said:


> Resort stays cancelled through June 13th



Hmmm thanks. Our stay is scheduled to start June 12, but I have not received an email .... yet. I guess it’s coming ......


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m no longer in that camp. At this point, they’ve got one they’re fairly certain of. If UOR and SeaWorld do, they do. A 4 year old could tell you FL is going to Phase 2 as soon as they’re allowed so that’s not an excuse. FL isn’t even bothering to collect quarantine paper work at the airports anymore last we heard so that’s a joke.
> 
> WDW knows what they’re aiming for. When they announce it, it will be with asterisks the size of planets that it might not happen so yes, it’s time for them to get on with it. Wall St is happy to throw money at them now- but if UOR and SeaWorld have a decent first half of summer because WDW stayed closed because they were scared?... that won’t go over well...



If a target date is announced with asterisks the size of planets, then what does that really change for people with reservations in June?

Nothing is certain until the parks are actually open or better yet, said guest is actually there. People want certainty. A target date with giant asterisks (which is virtually what June 1st was) still makes people upset when it doesn’t happen even if they swear it wouldn’t and they just want a guess.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m no longer in that camp. At this point, they’ve got one they’re fairly certain of. If UOR and SeaWorld do, they do. A 4 year old could tell you FL is going to Phase 2 as soon as they’re allowed so that’s not an excuse. FL isn’t even bothering to collect quarantine paper work at the airports anymore last we heard so that’s a joke.
> 
> WDW knows what they’re aiming for. When they announce it, it will be with asterisks the size of planets that it might not happen so yes, it’s time for them to get on with it. Wall St is happy to throw money at them now- but if UOR and SeaWorld have a decent first half of summer because WDW stayed closed because they were scared?... that won’t go over well...




 I just don't think we can compare WDW to Universal and SeaWorld right now. They are not on the same level of complexity for how to navigate reopening during a pandemic. Simply my opinion, though.


----------



## Marionnette

merry_nbright said:


> Update on my David’s reservation. It’s been affected, got an email from my specific team member working with me and will have a phone call this afternoon to go over voucher and changing to November! So far, it’s went pretty smooth for me. Hopefully it stays that way.


Best of luck! I hope you’re not looking to book a studio. There are only random 1-2 night stays open anywhere in November of this year.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Jrb1979 said:


> They will probably make anyone with APs have to reserve their day for the park. No one is going to be allowed to just show up.



I totally agree. I think this is one of the things they're trying to figure out. Annual passholders feel like they get to go in the Parks, people paying for on site property packages feel like they get to go in the park as that's one of the perks to booking an on property Hotel. They're going to have to figure out how to manage crowd control for all the people wanting to come back into the parks immediately. I wonder if they will be opening all the hotels or only certain hotels as the crowd levels will be lower and opening all the hotels could be good or bad depending on which way they're looking at it.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> If a target date is announced with asterisks the size of planets, then what does that really change for people with reservations in June?



Everybody with a trip on or after that date will assume everything is 100% a go and will ignore the astericks and be upset if the date changes.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> But I would assume unless they have a room reservation. If they have a room reservation, they would be allowed entry into at least one park. (my guess, totally my opinion, no link available to provide except neurons from my brain).


I can see them say you have to pick your parks ahead of time like people do know with fast passes. 



RamblingMad said:


> Any word on a reservation system yet?


They are doing that in Shanghai. Can't see why they wouldn't do that here. In fact I would love to see that stick around. This is coming from a person who has a season pass to Cedar Point. I would love to see all parks limit capacity to the point people aren't shoulder to shoulder anymore.


----------



## NJlauren

mouselovenfamily said:


> I totally agree. I think this is one of the things they're trying to figure out. Annual passholders feel like they get to go in the Parks, people paying for on site property packages feel like they get to go in the park as that's one of the perks to booking an on property Hotel. They're going to have to figure out how to manage crowd control for all the people wanting to come back into the parks immediately. I wonder if they will be opening all the hotels or only certain hotels as the crowd levels will be lower and opening all the hotels could be good or bad depending on which way they're looking at it.



I heard or read somewhere hotels are looking to leave 24 hours between guests in each room and rooms empty between booked rooms.

So it’s possible they open all hotels but less rooms in each hotel.  

I do not want to be the person figuring out that matrix


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Karin1984 said:


> In the meantime, there is good news from France, themeparks are allowed to reopen from June 2nd if they can take precautions. No news from Disneyland Paris itself about the plans, but themepark Puy de Fou has announced to reopen on June 11th.
> 
> Source: ED92



That’s good news..  we can all use a little good news these days.  Any opening anywhere is a positive 

The opening date for DLP that was being thrown around about a week ago is July 22nd.. with CM soft opening the week before.  Fingers crossed for any real hard info very soon!


----------



## jpeterson

Krandor said:


> Everybody with a trip on or after that date will assume everything is 100% a go and will ignore the astericks and be upset if the date changes.


Yup.  I think of it as if I present a delivery estimate to an executive at work.  If I say: "I think it will be done between June 1st and August 31st". They will stop listening after "June 1st" and expect it that day.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don't think we can compare WDW to Universal and SeaWorld right now. They are not on the same level of complexity for how to navigate reopening during a pandemic. Simply my opinion, though.


I think the largest difference and the biggest issue is transportation. Other than that it's all pretty similar on what they are doing at SDL, just on a larger scale and they have been planning for reopening the moment they closed, so they should be able to manage reopening fine and I do agree they have an opening date in mind.


----------



## e_yerger

whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
what if the parks open before the resorts......


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......




Well I guess I'm crazy cause I said that from the beginning.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......


That would make sense for the NBA part. They can play and stay on property and not have to worry about   others being at the resorts.


----------



## LSUmiss

So new problem I have now. My ap will be extended b/c of the closure, but it’s not extended yet b/c they don’t know how long to extended it yet. But that means I can’t make fast passes for July trip on it b/c it’s technically expired as far as the app is concerned! Ugh! This is SO frustrating!


----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......


It crossed my mind the other day that it could be the way they will start. Reservation only system.  But I recall OC mayor (?) saying resorts first


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......


That’s been speculated before and certainly a possibility. It would be one way to limit crowds. You don’t want an influx of people coming to resorts and then possibly be shut out of the parks due to their capacity being reached.


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> So new problem I have now. My ap will be extended b/c of the closure, but it’s not extended yet b/c they don’t know how long to extended it yet. But that means I can’t make fast passes for July trip on it b/c it’s technically expired as far as the app is concerned! Ugh! This is SO frustrating!


you have to call and they will put fastpass cards on your account and let you  book them.

thanks for the reminder - i need to call about my July 23rd trip whose FP date is right around the corner!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Well I guess I'm crazy cause I said that from the beginning.


You guess? We ALL crazy here!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......




We’ve kicked this one around here before.

There are definite perks to doing it this way, including the logistics of transporting and housing guests becoming a non issue as well as naturally eliminating people who expect a full blown Disney vacation.

It’s almost like restricting to Florida residents and passholders without officially doing it and upsetting people.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m no longer in that camp. At this point, they’ve got one they’re fairly certain of. If UOR and SeaWorld do, they do. A 4 year old could tell you FL is going to Phase 2 as soon as they’re allowed so that’s not an excuse. FL isn’t even bothering to collect quarantine paper work at the airports anymore last we heard so that’s a joke.
> 
> WDW knows what they’re aiming for. When they announce it, it will be with asterisks the size of planets that it might not happen so yes, it’s time for them to get on with it. Wall St is happy to throw money at them now- *but if UOR and SeaWorld have a decent first half of summer because WDW stayed closed because they were scared?*... that won’t go over well...


  If WDW stays closed it's not because they are "scared."  It's because they're being a responsible company that values the health and safety of its guests, a majority of whom are the very young.


----------



## merry_nbright

Marionnette said:


> Best of luck! I hope you’re not looking to book a studio. There are only random 1-2 night stays open anywhere in November of this year.



I’m doing a cash booking. I’m not messing with points again.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don't think we can compare WDW to Universal and SeaWorld right now. They are not on the same level of complexity for how to navigate reopening during a pandemic. Simply my opinion, though.


Yes it’s transportation and the resorts that are the biggest hurdles for Disney. UO, with the exception of Endless Summer, can have resort guests walk to the parks (not a fun walk from some of the resorts but doable). Disney doesn’t have that ability. How do you get all the guests from the all stars and moderates to MK when buses will have to have social distancing in place? Plus, driving to MK required mass transit to get to the park entrance as well. It’s going to require severely limited hotel capacity. 

I’m just trying to temper some of the rampant optimism in this thread. I mean, I get it. I live half an hour away from WDW and go 2-3 times a month, usually with a resort stay every month or two. I miss it immensely. But I know it’s not going to be the same when it does reopen and I’d rather they continue to wait until they can reopen with a closer to normal operation. Waiting until the middle of July gives them more time to evaluate Springs, and how UO handles it. I’d rather they have precise plans they know will work, rather than just rushing to be the first to reopen.


----------



## UOAP

tinkerhon said:


> Totally agree, and here is the problem I think Disney is going to be faced with -
> 
> https://english.kyodonews.net/news/...ustion-caused-by-wearing-masks-in-summer.html
> I totally understand keeping people safe, and most experts will tell you that masks are helpful in stopping the spread - but, unlike the other measures that are taken to stop the spread ( hand washing, sanitizer, social distancing, temperature checks) , there are those in the medical field that
> state that wearing masks in the heat, for an extended period of time, could be unhealthy.


In the article, he does not recommend getting rid of masks, just taking measures to cool down.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> If WDW stays closed it's not because they are "scared."  It's because they're being a responsible company that values the health and safety of its guests, a majority of whom are the very young.


This should have been obvious but I was discussing what I felt was the probable Wall St *perception *of them not opening if others do. And no, Wall St won't be like "oh how cute, their keeping the kiddos safe"


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’ve kicked this one around here before.
> 
> There are definite perks to doing it this way, including the logistics of transporting and housing guests becoming a non issue as well as naturally eliminating people who expect a full blown Disney vacation.
> 
> It’s almost like restricting to Florida residents and passholders without officially doing it and upsetting people.


I must have missed that discussion in the 600+ pages LOL

I wonder how many pages this thread will get to before the parks open.....


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> So new problem I have now. My ap will be extended b/c of the closure, but it’s not extended yet b/c they don’t know how long to extended it yet. But that means I can’t make fast passes for July trip on it b/c it’s technically expired as far as the app is concerned! Ugh! This is SO frustrating!


Yes, that does suck. Our APs ”expired” 5/8 and are now still active, but we can’t book FPS either because they haven’t officially announced that extension date.


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> I must have missed that discussion in the 600+ pages LOL
> 
> I wonder how many pages this thread will get to before the parks open.....


660!!!!!!!  I kid I kid


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263484095209897984


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263483098831949828


----------



## AmberMV

UOAP said:


> In the article, he does not recommend getting rid of masks, just taking measures to cool down.


Yes and like I said yesterday, Disney won't want people to come at 8am and stay until 9pm.  They want you to come for a few hours, and leave.  The mask helps them do this without actually saying they will limit your time.  The mask inherently will prevent people from staying all day.  Which like I said before would not make it a worthwhile visit for anyone who doesn't live within reasonable driving distance, or staying at a resort.


----------



## xuxa777

AmberMV said:


> Yes and like I said yesterday, Disney won't want people to come at 8am and stay until 9pm.  They want you to come for a few hours, and leave.  The mask helps them do this without actually saying they will limit your time.  The mask inherently will prevent people from staying all day.  Which like I said before would not make it a worthwhile visit for anyone who doesn't live within reasonable driving distance, or staying at a resort.


 Masks will not limit peoples time, they will just take them off and not wear them before even thinking about leaving the park


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263483098831949828


Notice Legoland not requiring masks for guests just recommending, that is going to be the trend moving forward.


----------



## tinkerhon

UOAP said:


> In the article, he does not recommend getting rid of masks, just taking measures to cool down.



Yes, but I was kind of looking a the bigger picture - and there are ton of articles and/or studies from experts in the field that warn against wearing a mask in the heat for extended periods of time 

Pretty hard to cool down your body temp while wearing the mask in 90 degree heat, for an extended period of time - ( lets say 45 -60 mins ) 

Anyway, think most know where I was going with this - it's no secret that wearing the mask in Florida heat CAN lead to health issues - don't think that can be disputed at this point 

And again- I wear a mask everywhere I go - 
won't say more on the topic, as I don't want the thread to be closed


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Notice Legoland not requiring masks for guests just recommending, that is going to be the trend moving forward.



Ah yes, Legoland, the trendsetters in the theme park world.


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don't think we can compare WDW to Universal and SeaWorld right now. They are not on the same level of complexity for how to navigate reopening during a pandemic. Simply my opinion, though.


  I agree it is much harder and slower for Disney to react to the changes than the smaller parks.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263483098831949828


Only table service dining - very interesting


----------



## yankeesfan123

skeeter31 said:


> Yes it’s transportation and the resorts that are the biggest hurdles for Disney. UO, with the exception of Endless Summer, can have resort guests walk to the parks (not a fun walk from some of the resorts but doable). Disney doesn’t have that ability. How do you get all the guests from the all stars and moderates to MK when buses will have to have social distancing in place? Plus, driving to MK required mass transit to get to the park entrance as well. It’s going to require severely limited hotel capacity.
> 
> I’m just trying to temper some of the rampant optimism in this thread. I mean, I get it. I live half an hour away from WDW and go 2-3 times a month, usually with a resort stay every month or two. I miss it immensely. But I know it’s not going to be the same when it does reopen and I’d rather they continue to wait until they can reopen with a closer to normal operation. Waiting until the middle of July gives them more time to evaluate Springs, and how UO handles it. I’d rather they have precise plans they know will work, rather than just rushing to be the first to reopen.


Toss in the college program, which makes up a large part of their workforce, living in crowded dorms... (I get CP wouldn’t necessarily be needed if they don’t open fully)


----------



## dischris11

merry_nbright said:


> Update on my David’s reservation. It’s been affected, got an email from my specific team member working with me and will have a phone call this afternoon to go over voucher and changing to November! So far, it’s went pretty smooth for me. Hopefully it stays that way.



Are you planning on using the voucher instead of filing a charge back? Just curious since we are in the same boat.


----------



## Karin1984

OnceUponATime15 said:


> That’s good news..  we can all use a little good news these days.  Any opening anywhere is a positive
> 
> The opening date for DLP that was being thrown around about a week ago is July 22nd.. with CM soft opening the week before.  Fingers crossed for any real hard info very soon!


What I hear from French colleagues is that things suddenly start to speed up in France, so could be sooner. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jpeterson

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, that does suck. Our APs ”expired” 5/8 and are now still active, but we can’t book FPS either because they haven’t officially announced that extension date.


If you call the passholder line they can help you put on FP placeholder tickets


----------



## TexasChick123

yulilin3 said:


> I think the largest difference and the biggest issue is transportation. Other than that it's all pretty similar on what they are doing at SDL, just on a larger scale and they have been planning for reopening the moment they closed, so they should be able to manage reopening fine and I do agree they have an opening date in mind.



I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.


----------



## yulilin3

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.


I think they are reluctant in modifying their rates.  Reopening resorts without Magical Express and on site "free"  transportation will not fly with most guests that expect these services


----------



## merry_nbright

dischris11 said:


> Are you planning on using the voucher instead of filing a charge back? Just curious since we are in the same boat.


 
Yes, I’m going to use the voucher.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Krandor said:


> Everybody with a trip on or after that date will assume everything is 100% a go and will ignore the astericks and be upset if the date changes.


I see where you are coming from here, and there are definitely people that think that way. However, I think that a good amount of us June 2nd Cancelled Trip people are more frustrated that they incentivized is to come with the free dining, we don’t get much forewarning (2 weeks notice) that our trips are cancelled. Honestly, it’s kind of become a spectacle for Disney fans to watch online....people know their vacations aren’t happening, they have to comb through message boards since Disney has been very tight lipped outside of the few public announcements, and then everyone waits for the emails to come out....just a little disheartening for some.


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are reluctant in modifying their rates.  Reopening resorts without Magical Express and on site "free"  transportation will not fly with most guests that expect these services



Especially the monorail resorts.


----------



## Krandor

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.



How are you going to get people to MK?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dischris11 said:


> Are you planning on using the voucher instead of filing a charge back? Just curious since we are in the same boat.



We did a chargeback.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Notice Legoland not requiring masks for guests just recommending, that is going to be the trend moving forward.


Can you stop with the mask discussion?  It’s been beaten to death and it will just get this thread locked.


----------



## Violetspider

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.


They'd have to remove those daily resort parking fees if they did that IMO.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Is there a link to watch Universal give their presentation today?  I feel like I saw one but I've since lost it.  Is it at 2pm?    I might take my refund for my AP and do Universal sometime in the fall, and then get a new Disney AP for 2021 once we know what the parks will be like (and for the 50th of course!).


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......


 That idea has been tossed around. The problem is it eliminates a very lucrative source of income for WDW. Add to that, resort guests are absolutely the easiest to track capacity with. I think at most maybe a soft opening with CM's and family for a couple of days, but I wouldn't look to see resorts closed for more than a few days after the parks open, if at all.


----------



## yankeesfan123

dischris11 said:


> Are you planning on using the voucher instead of filing a charge back? Just curious since we are in the same boat.


I recommend checking out the Dvc mousellaneous board here. Lots of good information of the pros and cons (mostly cons) of the voucher and people’s success, or lack thereof, with a charge back.


----------



## dischris11

DGsAtBLT said:


> We did a chargeback.


Were you successful? What documentation did you use to show the resort was closed when we don't get a cancellation email?


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is there a link to watch Universal give their presentation today?  I feel like I saw one but I've since lost it.  Is it at 2pm?    I might take my refund for my AP and do Universal sometime in the fall, and then get a new Disney AP for 2021 once we know what the parks will be like (and for the 50th of course!).


It's on the new thread created today


----------



## UOAP

e_yerger said:


> Only table service dining - very interesting


From watching DS yesterday, it was pretty evident that TS was not only much more sane than QS but safer as well.
That said, I personally think Legoland is being lackadaisical and careless (people freely coughing all over those high-touch interactive areas) and I doubt the California version will not open without requiring masks at least through the winter. I realize others here DISAGREE (Edit). Now they can go hang out at Legoland.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are reluctant in modifying their rates.  Reopening resorts without Magical Express and on site "free"  transportation will not fly with most guests that expect these services


Yep, that's a lot of cost I didn't anticipate having. I think limiting the amount of people on buses, putting out more buses and warning guests there could be longer wait times for transportation that normal is a better option. Those who can car/might want to car will. Those who can't/really don't want to don't have to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dischris11 said:


> Were you successful? What documentation did you use to show the resort was closed when we don't get a cancellation email?



We are waiting and have a preliminary credit.

We provided our back and forth communication with David’s as well as Disney’s resort closure announcement from March.


----------



## jenjersnap

I noticed today that The Dibb’s availability calendar shows FPs are unavailable for both ROL and Fantasmic after 7/28. Wonder if that is a clue re: re-opening. Sorry if this has been discussed already.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> Can you stop with the mask discussion?  It’s been beaten to death and it will just get this thread locked.


I have covered this a few times now from my Armchair of Infinite Wisdom, but I don't mind repeating myself 

YOU WILL NEVER STOP THE GREAT MASK DEBATE​Another way of saying that in case that doesn't make sense is

THE GREAT MASK DEBATE WILL LIVE ON LONGER THAN ZOMBIES AFTER THE EARTH FALLS TO THE ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE​


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are reluctant in modifying their rates.  Reopening resorts without Magical Express and on site "free"  transportation will not fly with most guests that expect these services



Most definitely would cancel if no transportation. Not interested in renting a car because we enjoy wine/cocktails most days.


----------



## e_yerger

jenjersnap said:


> I noticed today that The Dibb’s availability calendar shows FPs are unavailable for both ROL and Fantasmic after 7/28. Wonder if that is a clue re: re-opening. Sorry if this has been discussed already.


7/28? or 6/28?


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> 7/28? or 6/28?


I have one for July


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Can you stop with the mask discussion?  It’s been beaten to death and it will just get this thread locked.


Not debating it, personally don't care, either way, just highlighting a very significant part of the news that was posted by the mod. Much more on the topic then people discussing using vouchers on their next trip with a third-party travel agencies etc.


----------



## jenjersnap

e_yerger said:


> 7/28? or 6/28?



7/28.


----------



## TexasChick123

yulilin3 said:


> I think they are reluctant in modifying their rates.  Reopening resorts without Magical Express and on site "free"  transportation will not fly with most guests that expect these services



I would think they’d allow you to either take 10% (or whatever the amount is) off your stay or cancel. A lot of businesses are doing this now. They’re processing some ungodly amount of refunds every day, so what’s one more thing?



Krandor said:


> How are you going to get people to MK?



Very good question. Maybe only have limited transportation to/from MK???



Violetspider said:


> They'd have to remove those daily resort parking fees if they did that IMO.



It could be done...


I’m just trying to give them ideas to reopen.


----------



## Tandy

jenjersnap said:


> 7/28.


Wouldnt that make sense? It is after 60 days


----------



## Sarahslay

jenjersnap said:


> I noticed today that The Dibb’s availability calendar shows FPs are unavailable for both ROL and Fantasmic after 7/28. Wonder if that is a clue re: re-opening. Sorry if this has been discussed already.


Unless it's for a lot of FP, not just those two, I wouldn't put much weight on that.


----------



## tinkerhon

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.



I totally agree about the potential bus problem, and have been saying that's Disney's biggest obstacle right now but wow- that would be rough -I, for one, can't stand driving on vacation - and isn't the bus transportation one of the perks for staying on property ? So, for those booked already , would their hotel cost be decreased?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Personally I think they will either open with all resorts (unless certain ones remain indefinitely closed due to lack of demand), or no resorts. I think the in between options like MK only, no transport, etc. complicate things more.

Just a guess, to be clear.


----------



## Sandiz08

Whoa, check out Legoland, suddenly that seems tempting with a 7 year old DS.


----------



## jenjersnap

Tandy said:


> Wouldnt that make sense? It is after 60 days



The Dibb tracks FPs to 90 days. Club level guests can book FPs at 90 day mark. Other rides are available.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263484095209897984


I
Aw, that's the best one seating-wise ! Just get rid of the nasty germ screen !!


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> whoa whoa whoa wait crazy thought
> what if the parks open before the resorts......


Hmm would that include swan/dolphin? They’re still taking June reservations. But I would be very angry if Disney canceled my FPs & ADRs instead of just my resort room if they still planned to open.


----------



## jenjersnap

Sarahslay said:


> Unless it's for a lot of FP, not just those two, I wouldn't put much weight on that.



It is significant to me because they are shows and they know they are unlikely to happen. Why 7/28? Feel free to not put any weight in it, just pointing out an anomaly.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Most definitely would cancel if no transportation. Not interested in renting a car because we enjoy wine/cocktails most days.


Agree - not a drinker, but won't rent a car - it's more fun when the entire bus is singing "Sweet Caroline" !


----------



## e_yerger

jenjersnap said:


> The Dibb tracks FPs to 90 days. Club level guests can book FPs at 90 day mark. Other rides are available.


But Club Level services have been MIA since lockdown. They have no way to track that currently. Unless they have secret access somehow?


----------



## e_yerger

tinkerhon said:


> Agree - not a drinker, but won't rent a car - it's more fun when the entire bus is singing "Sweet Caroline" !


LOL my fiance and i were leaving EPCOT one day, mid day, to get a break from the heat. and the entire bus was full of a family in matching shirts celebrating the one guys 21st birthday. They were all very drunk and singing sweet caroline.

It is the fever dream, nightmare inducing part of our trip.


----------



## tinkerhon

woody337 said:


> I have one for July



I have one for July as well


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> you have to call and they will put fastpass cards on your account and let you  book them.
> 
> thanks for the reminder - i need to call about my July 23rd trip whose FP date is right around the corner!


Oh ok! Thank you! Who do I talk to? Do you check in 7/23? If so, when is your fast pass date?


----------



## jenjersnap

e_yerger said:


> But Club Level services have been MIA since lockdown. They have no way to track that currently. Unless they have secret access somehow?



I can’t answer how but they are, indeed, tracking it.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Anyone been to Citywalk that last few days?  Anymore open business or observations aside from last week?


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> Oh ok! Thank you! Who do I talk to? Do you check in 7/23? If so, when is your fast pass date?


I called passholder services, and I had to provide the information associated with each annual pass on the reservation. This means I had to give my friend's email and DOB and address (i think). 

With a 07/23 check-in, my FP day is May 24th.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> I noticed today that The Dibb’s availability calendar shows FPs are unavailable for both ROL and Fantasmic after 7/28. Wonder if that is a clue re: re-opening. Sorry if this has been discussed already.


It is strange, but makes no sense that you can book anything in July up to the 28th, then not afterwards. I checked and you can't book the dessert pkg for Fantasmic in July, but you can book the dining pkg starting on July 1 and including July 28 and beyond. I know the dessert pkg was available months ago when we made our original reservations- so who knows- someone else will have to decipher these clues.


----------



## mshanson3121

NJlauren said:


> I heard or read somewhere hotels are looking to leave 24 hours between guests in each room and rooms empty between booked rooms.



This would make sense - it allows a significant amount of time for cleaning etc... I know even just dentists office etc... have to allow 3 hours between patients here, so it makes sense to allow a greater time frame for such a larger/more exposed area.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> You guess? We ALL crazy here!


Or... “we’re mad here”


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> I have one for July


They are available in July, just stop being available on the 28th.


----------



## NJlauren

mshanson3121 said:


> This would make sense - it allows a significant amount of time for cleaning etc... I know even just dentists office etc... have to allow 3 hours between patients here, so it makes sense to allow a greater time frame for such a larger/more exposed area.



I mean it will limit things, and be a pain to schedule but it would help also with the amenities such as number of people using the pool/laundry etc 

We just got our Dentists email that they are reopening, and i was surprised to see anyone over 10 needs to go in alone!!


----------



## andyman8

https://www.wesh.com/article/legola...-approval/32629701?utm_campaign=snd-autopilot


----------



## LSUmiss

TexasChick123 said:


> I keep wondering why they can’t just say something like, “Resorts and parks reopen on June 15th. At this time, we will not have Disney transportation. We hope to resume normal Disney transportation options in the near future in a safe and efficient manner for both guests and cast memberS.” It would stink, but they could do it. There are PLENTY of people who would go to Disney and rent a car. Just my thoughts.


That’s how I feel. I think it’s very off-putting that they won’t. And it’s not just ppl on these boards, I know a good bit of ppl irl who are getting very frustrated with Disney’s lack of transparency. Especially if UO does announce tentative dates today & wdw still says nothing, ppl will really be aggravated.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> https://www.wesh.com/article/legola...-approval/32629701?utm_campaign=snd-autopilot


Still needs the ok from the state but most likely a formality.


----------



## jenjersnap

Other rides show FP available after 7/28. People with long trips are within 60 days (arrival 7/20 is 60 days). Guess we shall see, but your assumption here is wrong.  



cakebaker said:


> They are available in July, just stop being available on the 28th. We can't really check for availability because the 28th is still outside the 60 day window and no one is getting 90 days right now.


----------



## Tandy

jenjersnap said:


> Other rides show FP available after 7/28. People with long trips are within 60 days (arrival 7/20 is 60 days). Guess we shall see, but your assumption here is wrong.


Then they may be doing a first come first served spaced out thing for shows or no shows all together

EDIT Realize now that would not explain being able to choose before hand dates


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I feel. I think it’s very off-putting that they won’t. And it’s not just ppl on these boards, I know a good bit of ppl irl who are getting very frustrated with Disney’s lack of transparency. Especially if UO does announce tentative dates today & wdw still says nothing, ppl will really be aggravated.


Maybe it's time ppl put their money where there mouth is and stop giving it to the Mouse. Ppl need to take off their Mickey coloured glasses. Take a Dollywood or Cedar Point vacation instead. Or if you want to go to Orlando give it to Universal.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> Other rides show FP available after 7/28. People with long trips are within 60 days (arrival 7/20 is 60 days). Guess we shall see, but your assumption here is wrong.


My math is so bad! Thanks for the correction, I fixed my post. But still, those with FP before 7/28 don't explain why none on the 28th and beyond. My trip isn't during those dates so I can't check if I could actually book one- maybe someone with those dates will. It's just puzzling.


----------



## jenjersnap

That is weird. Oh well, just thought I would mention it. I figured it was a welcome distraction from masks! 



cakebaker said:


> It is strange, but makes no sense that you can book anything in July up to the 28th, then not afterwards. I checked and you can't book the dessert pkg for Fantasmic in July, but you can book the dining pkg starting on July 1 and including July 28 and beyond. I know the dessert pkg was available months ago when we made our original reservations- so who knows- someone else will have to decipher these clues.


----------



## Jroceagles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263506213410672647


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


>


More and more the other park in Orlando is coming off better. Maybe there is more to the NBA story


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> More and more the other park in Orlando is coming off better. Maybe there is more to the NBA story


Not sure where the logic is on that. Universal is ready to say when they may open, Disney is not. Can't quite figure out how that makes one of them better than the other, but ok.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> More and more the other park in Orlando is coming off better. Maybe there is more to the NBA story


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe it's time ppl put their money where there mouth is and stop giving it to the Mouse. Ppl need to take off their Mickey coloured glasses. Take a Dollywood or Cedar Point vacation instead. Or if you want to go to Orlando give it to Universal.


We might just do that. I’m really about to that point. I’m thinking maybe Seaworld & UO depending on what happens this week. Back up plan may be Dollywood. I’m pretty sure TN doesn’t have restrictions on Louisiana residents either so might be the best plan all around.


----------



## mshanson3121

NJlauren said:


> I mean it will limit things, and be a pain to schedule but it would help also with the amenities such as number of people using the pool/laundry etc
> 
> We just got our Dentists email that they are reopening, and i was surprised to see anyone over 10 needs to go in alone!!



I know! Same rule here. Not sure how we're going to work that. DD turns 10 in June but has Autism/Anxiety and there's no way she's going to be capable of going in alone. I would hope they'll make an exception, but these days... hard to say.


----------



## Jiminy76

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep, that's a lot of cost I didn't anticipate having. I think limiting the amount of people on buses, putting out more buses and warning guests there could be longer wait times for transportation that normal is a better option. Those who can car/might want to car will. Those who can't/really don't want to don't have to.





gottalovepluto said:


> Yep, that's a lot of cost I didn't anticipate having. I think limiting the amount of people on buses, putting out more buses and warning guests there could be longer wait times for transportation that normal is a better option. Those who can car/might want to car will. Those who can't/really don't want to don't have to.


Yes I agree limiting the amount of people on the buses makes more sense than eliminating them altogether. At the point where you get to ME you have already flew on an airplane with other people and used the tram at the airport with other people. Hopefully in both these experiences you were able to have some sort of distancing with masks on. I would think if they were able to run the ME and the resort buses at a reduced capacity to allow some distancing and with masks it should not pose much issue.

Also seeing reports from the CDC coming out that they are now stating is is not very easy to catch COVID 19 from surfaces as originally once believed. So this is some good news as it leaves close contact with people who cough and sneeze  in your immediate proximity which distancing and the mask can greatly reduce the likelihood of transmission.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> More and more the other park in Orlando is coming off better. Maybe there is more to the NBA story



Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've also already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> Not sure where the logic is on that. Universal is ready to say when they may open, Disney is not. Can't quite figure out how that makes one of them better than the other, but ok.



Honestly? Disney knows (or should know) their silence is ticking off a lot of people. They're giving their guests, many of whom have a lot of money, time, effort and energy tied up in these vacations, absolutely NOTHING. With all the other parks now starting to submit plans, request openings etc... I do agree, it looks quite bad on Disney that they're still postponing/continuing the silence.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...


And if this is the case, we will be done for good. I have no interest in continuing to support a company who ditches its loyal customers for a one time pay day all the while stringing those customers along in hopes of a bigger pay day.

ETA: The best part is some ppl thought their hesitation to open too early was the bad PR it would bring. But I have to think a move like this would bring equal or worse PR.


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly? Disney knows (or should know) their silence is ticking off a lot of people. They're giving their guests, many of whom have a lot of money, time, effort and energy tied up in these vacations, absolutely NOTHING. With all the other parks now starting to submit plans, request openings etc... I do agree, it looks quite bad on Disney that they're still postponing/continuing the silence.


so you think Disney is going to sit by for months and watch Universal, SW, and others take their revenue by being the only park closed?  Competitive urgency will kick in pretty quick.


----------



## Violetspider

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...


That would be a PR disaster! All the DVC and cash reservations they have on the books and to be clear, they themselves invited for June and now July re-bookings? I would not want to be on the Board that had to answer to the share holders for that.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> so you think Disney is going to sit by for months and watch Universal, SW, and others take their revenue by being the only park closed?  Competitive urgency will kick in pretty quick.



Well it hasn't so far, now has it?


----------



## BryGuy415

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've also already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...



Didn't we read NBA earns 500 million on TV revenue...the parks are losing 30 million a day...Unless there is SIGNIFICANT income we're missing (we're not) the NBA at WDW would not be a logical replacement for loss of income by opening the resort to the general public

Edit:  The addition of the NBA would be a significant plus to recoup losses in conjunction with parks opening.  Separate as a substitute doesn't seem like a viable alternative to opening.


----------



## mshanson3121

Violetspider said:


> That would be a PR disaster! All the DVC and cash reservations they have on the books and to be clear, they themselves invited for June and now July re-bookings? I would not want to be on the Board that had to answer to the share holders for that.



Honestly, I don't see it being that much bigger than it already is. I mean, as you said - they allowed June bookings that they're now turning around cancelling. They're already in it neck deep, so... really... what difference does it make now? Especially with the payout those contracts are likely to bring.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe it's time ppl put their money where there mouth is and stop giving it to the Mouse. Ppl need to take off their Mickey coloured glasses. Take a Dollywood or Cedar Point vacation instead. Or if you want to go to Orlando give it to Universal.


But I don't like Universal . I'm really glad other people do, my grandson is so excited to get to go now that he can actually ride something, but it's not my kind of park. I'm not interested in spending money to go to Dollywood or a theme park where the focus is on extreme thrill rides. My money is already where my mouth is- WDW. That doesn't mean I'm wearing rose colored glasses, it means I like what they sell. Why don't we just let everyone make their own choices about where they want to spend their money and not insult them for their choices.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> We might just do that. I’m really about to that point. I’m thinking maybe Seaworld & UO depending on what happens this week. Back up plan may be Dollywood. I’m pretty sure TN doesn’t have restrictions on Louisiana residents either so might be the best plan all around.


I'm with you. I'm ready and willing to book at Universal if Disney doesn't give me _something_ in soon.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly? Disney knows (or should know) their silence is ticking off a lot of people. They're giving their guests, many of whom have a lot of money, time, effort and energy tied up in these vacations, absolutely NOTHING. With all the other parks now starting to submit plans, request openings etc... I do agree, it looks quite bad on Disney that they're still postponing/continuing the silence.



It’s the blessing and the curse of being the leader.

They’re scrutinized by the media and fans more, but they can also take people for granted a lot more than their competitors knowing they’ll come back no matter how much people claim they won’t.


----------



## Hummingbird

Yeah, I just don't foresee Disney eliminating transportation all together.  That is a big part of the marketing to get people to stay on site and in the Disney bubble. 
Whenever we stay on site we use Disney transpo exclusively, even though we are locals and have our car parked in the parking lot.


----------



## atricks

The Island H20 Live water park next to the Margaritaville Resort is opening up this Saturday, with facemasks recommended, but not required and also not allowed in water.

https://attractionsmagazine.com/island-h2o-live-reopening-may-safety-guidelines/


----------



## mshanson3121

BryGuy415 said:


> Didn't we read NBA earns 500 million on TV revenue...the parks are losing 30 million a day...Unless there is SIGNIFICANT income we're missing (we're not) the NBA at WDW would not be a logical replacement for loss of income by opening the resort to the general public



But you're assuming they'll actually get enough reservations to pay what the NBA/MLS will. General public  (aka not Disboard fanatics  ) surveys have strongly indictated that many/most will not be traveling right away, or until there's a vaccine.


----------



## jenjersnap

Tandy said:


> Then they may be doing a first come first served spaced out thing for shows or no shows all together
> 
> EDIT Realize now that would not explain being able to choose before hand dates



Exactly! I was surprised the shows were offering any FPs in July because I expected steep capacity restrictions or no showings. The sudden stop seems like a clue. Of what, no idea! It coincides exactly with our trip so I am a little apprehensive (aren’t we all?)


----------



## Tandy

BryGuy415 said:


> Didn't we read NBA earns 500 million on TV revenue...the parks are losing 30 million a day...Unless there is SIGNIFICANT income we're missing (we're not) the NBA at WDW would not be a logical replacement for loss of income by opening the resort to the general public
> 
> Edit:  The addition of the NBA would be a significant plus to recoup losses in conjunction with parks opening.  Separate as a substitute doesn't seem like a viable alternative to opening.


I agree. I have no clue why NBA keeps getting brought up here. It is a way of additional revenue / completing that contract, not the alternative to it.


----------



## xuxa777

BryGuy415 said:


> Didn't we read NBA earns 500 million on TV revenue...the parks are losing 30 million a day...Unless there is SIGNIFICANT income we're missing (we're not) the NBA at WDW would not be a logical replacement for loss of income by opening the resort to the general public


Exactly, no reason they can't open the parks and have the NBA games at Disney, plus it is looking like only the east coast teams would be at WDW and west coast in Vegas, rumored start will be July 15th


----------



## atricks

Also Universal's reopening presentation to the county will be broadcasted here Around 2pm EDT:






The meeting agenda is listed here https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://ocfl.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/view/667936457578

Disney will have to do one of these at some point, also.


----------



## Tandy

mshanson3121 said:


> But you're assuming they'll actually get enough reservations to pay what the NBA/MLS will. General public  (aka not Disboard fanatics  ) surveys have strongly indictated that many/most will not be traveling right away, or until there's a vaccine.


They have no reason to keep EVERYTHING closed still to fulfill space needed for one complex and at most 2 hotels


----------



## MassJester

cakebaker said:


> But I don't like Universal . I'm really glad other people do, my grandson is so excited to get to go now that he can actually ride something, but it's not my kind of park. I'm not interested in spending money to go to Dollywood or a theme park where the focus is on extreme thrill rides. My money is already where my mouth is- WDW. That doesn't mean I'm wearing rose colored glasses, it means I like what they sell. Why don't we just let everyone make their own choices about where they want to spend their money and not insult them for their choices.



That was very well said. Perhaps there could be less tolerance for thinly veiled disparaging remarks.


----------



## yulilin3

I don't see Disney not reopening for months. There's too much pressure coming from all around for them to reopen and almost all of their furloughed cm are still waiting,  a month later,  for their first unemployment check.  Meaning they're not paying their bills meaning more pressure for Disney to reopen


----------



## wareagle57

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've also already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...



I just can not imagine Disney delaying opening the parks even if the NBA asked for and paid for that when Universal is likely opening in June. I’d they cancel hundreds of thousands vacations from happening just to accommodate the NBA it will create a lot of negative feelings from their loyal guests. If they out of safety don’t want to open until August anyway, fine. But if it’s just for the NBA there is no reason not to open the parks.


----------



## mshanson3121

Tandy said:


> They have no reason to keep EVERYTHING closed still to fulfill space needed for one complex and at most 2 hotels



The parks are EXTREMELY expensive to run, and Iger, Chapek, whoever, said they will not re-open them until they can make a positive contribution. So, they're not going to open the parks until they think they can make enough money off them to make it worthwhile. I know we here have all assumed that they would feel that opening and still losing $10M a day is better than staying closed and losing $30M a day, but it's possible Disney doesn't see it that way. Or, that they have a wee bit more knowledge of their finances than we do  It's also possible they don't want to have to shut everything down again for a second wave - maybe they want to use the NBA to tie them over and see how it goes with the other parks re-opening etc.... Disney was always the industry leader. Now they are intentionally allowing Universal to take the lead, and are being purposely quiet. There's a reason.... but what?


----------



## Sarahslay

LSUmiss said:


> And if this is the case, we will be done for good. I have no interest in continuing to support a company who ditches its loyal customers for a one time pay day all the while stringing those customers along in hopes of a bigger pay day.
> 
> ETA: The best part is some ppl thought their hesitation to open too early was the bad PR it would bring. But I have to think a move like this would bring equal or worse PR.


I said this yesterday, staying closed to allow for the NBA to have their precious bubble would be a horrible PR move. They are angering more and more of their loyal guests by the minute, and if they don't realize it then they're are in for a ruid awakening when they do open.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Sarahslay said:


> I said this yesterday, staying closed to allow for the NBA to have their precious bubble would be a horrible PR move. They are angering more and more of their loyal guests by the minute, and if they don't realize it then they're are in for a ruid awakening when they do open.



Doubt it.  Guests will come no matter what.


----------



## Tandy

But that would be irrelevant to the NBA. Keeping things closed due to not being able to break even with capacity limitations is different then keeping them closed so they can play games off at the ESPN complex.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

cakebaker said:


> But I don't like Universal . I'm really glad other people do, my grandson is so excited to get to go now that he can actually ride something, but it's not my kind of park. I'm not interested in spending money to go to Dollywood or a theme park where the focus is on extreme thrill rides. My money is already where my mouth is- WDW. That doesn't mean I'm wearing rose colored glasses, it means I like what they sell. Why don't we just let everyone make their own choices about where they want to spend their money and not insult them for their choices.


I definitely agree with you, we should not be shaming others for their choices. Like what you like, and live your life. However, I think some frustration is valid. You are not responding like this, but others on this board are giving us frustrated fans the "well, you should've known better than to book, so quit complaining". It's frustrating to come to the boards where you think everyone can vent together, but the 2 camps come out instead: 1 camp loves everything that Disney does and they can do no wrong, while the other camp hates everything that Disney does.


----------



## AmberMV

Start the speculation.  Why, starting June 7, are the hours showing for only: Disney Springs, DHS, Epcot and Typhoon Lagoon?  First week of June only Springs has hours.  3rd week of June all 4 parks have hours.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I said it yesterday, but I think the only reason NBA deal would cause a longer closure than otherwise would be if money is enough to allow them to push the opening date out closer to where they would want it to be if not for financial concerns.

I don’t think it’s likely NBA causes WDW to remain closed longer. I do think there’s a good chance they’re waiting on it to be finalized before they announce opening dates because they know they’re going to need to move around peoples reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

FlagrantFleur said:


> I definitely agree with you, we should not be shaming others for their choices. Like what you like, and live your life. However, I think some frustration is valid. You are not responding like this, but others on this board are giving us frustrated fans the "well, you should've known better than to book, so quit complaining". It's frustrating to come to the boards where you think everyone can vent together, but the 2 camps come out instead: 1 camp loves everything that Disney does and they can do no wrong, while the other camp hates everything that Disney does.


Maybe not a camp,  but i open my small tent to anyone that's stuck in ther middle,  loving both parks but acknowledging when any of the two parks do wong to their guest


----------



## Pickle Rick

AmberMV said:


> Start the speculation.  Why, starting June 7, are the hours showing for only: Disney Springs, DHS, Epcot and Typhoon Lagoon?  First week of June only Springs has hours.  3rd week of June all 4 parks have hours.
> View attachment 496050



While I don't think this means anything, it would be VERY interesting if Epcot opened up first.  I've always said Epcot, even in it's current form, would be the best park for social distancing, with DHS being the worst.

That said, if they do open up the parks in phases, or one by one, I have no doubt MK would be first.  It's by far their biggest money maker.


----------



## JacknSally

mshanson3121 said:


> * I know we here have all assumed that they would feel that opening and still losing $10M a day is better than staying closed and losing $30M a day, but it's possible Disney doesn't see it that way. *



*Keep in mind, though, that Chapek said in that call that they're looking for a positive contribution, not necessarily a profit. Positive contribution basically just means not losing as much money.



If they're losing $30 million right now but can make up $10 million by opening, they'll have a positive contribution even if they're still losing money. It's not practical for long-term operations, no, but it might be enough to get them open again. Just depends on how all the numbers play out.*


----------



## mshanson3121

JacknSally said:


> *Keep in mind, though, that Chapek said in that call that they're looking for a positive contribution, not necessarily a profit. Positive contribution basically just means not losing as much money.
> 
> View attachment 496049
> 
> If they're losing $30 million right now but can make up $10 million by opening, they'll have a positive contribution even if they're still losing money. It's not practical for long-term operations, no, but it might be enough to get them open again. Just depends on how all the numbers play out.*



So... basically... exactly what I already said


----------



## AmberMV

Pickle Rick said:


> While I don't think this means anything, it would be VERY interesting if Epcot opened up first.  I've always said Epcot, even in it's current phase, would be the best park for social distancing, with DHS being the worst.
> 
> That said, if they do open up the parks in phases, or one by one, I have no doubt MK would be first.  It's by far their biggest money maker.


Alcohol by far is the best profit margin at any alcohol-serving establishment.  Everyone knows Epcot for the adult beverage options.  It would maybe be the best money maker


----------



## FlagrantFleur

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe not a camp,  but i open my small tent to anyone that's stuck in ther middle,  loving both parks but acknowledging when any of the two parks do wong to their guest


Woo! I like that tent, is it BYOB?


----------



## Pickle Rick

AmberMV said:


> Alcohol by far is the best profit margin at any alcohol-serving establishment.  Everyone knows Epcot for the adult beverage options.  It would maybe be the best money maker



I disagree.  When people think of Disney, they think of MK.  It IS Disney World in the minds of many people.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Start the speculation.  Why, starting June 7, are the hours showing for only: Disney Springs, DHS, Epcot and Typhoon Lagoon?  First week of June only Springs has hours.  3rd week of June all 4 parks have hours.
> View attachment 496050


I thought this happened in May too & they just hadn’t updated the calendar?


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> But I don't like Universal . I'm really glad other people do, my grandson is so excited to get to go now that he can actually ride something, but it's not my kind of park. I'm not interested in spending money to go to Dollywood or a theme park where the focus is on extreme thrill rides. My money is already where my mouth is- WDW. That doesn't mean I'm wearing rose colored glasses, it means I like what they sell. Why don't we just let everyone make their own choices about where they want to spend their money and not insult them for their choices.


I wasn't trying to insult ppl on their choices. I was trying to make a point about those that are upset with how Disney is doing things. All I was trying to say is if you are so upset about it stop giving your money to them. I'm glad you like Disney and ppl have to right to make their own decisions. What is wrong with being upset with them and saying to take your money elsewhere.


----------



## JacknSally

mshanson3121 said:


> So... basically... exactly what I already said


*
Sorry, that line in your post read to me like you thought we might be misinterpreting what that term meant, so I was just clarifying that most of us were going off the general definition of "positive contribution". Apologies if I misinterpreted your post! *


----------



## Sarahslay

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe it's time ppl put their money where there mouth is and stop giving it to the Mouse. Ppl need to take off their Mickey coloured glasses. Take a Dollywood or Cedar Point vacation instead. Or if you want to go to Orlando give it to Universal.


I really don't understand the point of this. Other parks don't offer what my family enjoys. My husband has inner ear issues that cause extreme vertigo, and most of the rides at Universal just don't jive well with that. Then we have my youngest daughter who will not ride simulators or coasters (aside from SDD and Soarin'), and pretty much refuses to go to Universal because she know what kinds of rides they have there. My oldest and I have been when they held the Celebration of Harry Potter events, and we agree it's a 2 day trip at best, not worthy of a long vacation. We are in driving distance of Dollywood (about two hours drive or so), it's a day trip and nothing more, and frankly it's on Six Flags level for me and I have no interest in taking a vacation there. Frankly, I don't enjoy Sea World or Legoland, so there's that. Meanwhile, Disney is full of all of the things we enjoy and we can get a full vacation out of it no problem. No Disney colored glasses here, it's just what we as a family enjoy, it doesn't mean I'm not aggrevated by how they're handling this by any means, but we will still go on our planned trips when they open. Just because someone wants to go on their anticipated trips doesn't mean they are somehow blinded by Disney magic, they just want to go on their trip(s) they've been planning, and as a "Dis Veteran" you should realize that.


----------



## mshanson3121

JacknSally said:


> *Sorry, that line in your post read to me like you thought we might be misinterpreting what that term meant, so I was just clarifying that most of us were going off the general definition of "positive contribution". Apologies if I misinterpreted your post! *



No, I was trying to say that basically we have all been assuming that "positive contribution" meant they would open even if still taking a loss, because losing $10 is better than losing $30. But, that Disney may disagree with us. Their total silence and willingness to let Universal take the lead, is odd.


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> Start the speculation.  Why, starting June 7, are the hours showing for only: Disney Springs, DHS, Epcot and Typhoon Lagoon?  First week of June only Springs has hours.  3rd week of June all 4 parks have hours.
> View attachment 496050


They won't take down the hours for the week they just cancelled until tomorrow more than likely, it's usually a day after they send the dreaded emails, which for this round start on June 7.


----------



## AmberMV

Sarahslay said:


> They won't take down the hours for the week they just cancelled until tomorrow more than likely, it's usually a day after they send the dreaded emails, which for this round start on June 7.


Probably.  Just thought it was strange that 2 out of 4 of the main parks had hours that week


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> Probably.  Just thought it was strange that 2 out of 4 of the main parks had hours that week


It is weird, but you know Disney IT, this is just par for the Disney IT course I think.


----------



## AmberMV

Sarahslay said:


> It is weird, but you know Disney IT, this is just par for the Disney IT course I think.


Where is @gottalovepluto with the "Operational Change or Disney IT" gameshow?   

Either way, I had a resort stay at BC June 10-12.  I have not gotten any email about it, my FP and res still show in MDE, the CM I spoke with this morning said it was odd that everyone that should have been cancelled should have gotten an email already, but my ADRs disappeared shortly after so I know it's toast.  3rd time is NOT a charm


----------



## LSUmiss

So is it officially confirmed that Disney won’t say anything at the task force meeting today?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Where is @gottalovepluto with the "Operational Change or Disney IT" gameshow?
> 
> Either way, I had a resort stay at BC June 10-12.  I have not gotten any email about it, my FP and res still show in MDE, the CM I spoke with this morning said it was odd that everyone that should have been cancelled should have gotten an email already, but my ADRs disappeared shortly after so I know it's toast.  3rd time is NOT a charm


OOOOHHH! YES! *Let's play!!

Operational Change*. I think it's a slow roll out on the cancellations as that's something we've seen before.

(Sorry about your trip  but yeah, it's definitely toast. TA notification solidifies that to me.)


----------



## yulilin3

FlagrantFleur said:


> Woo! I like that tent, is it BYOB?


Yes ma'am, party at the neutral tent!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> So is it officially confirmed that Disney won’t say anything at the task force meeting today?


Disney has told a couple sources that now that they won't so I'm thinking no...


----------



## Letsoflyakite

yulilin3 said:


> Yes ma'am, party at the neutral tent!!


Don't forget the hot dog griller!


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So is it officially confirmed that Disney won’t say anything at the task force meeting today?


no
I always wait on official word. Our official word is coming in 30 min


----------



## Raggou

yulilin3 said:


> no
> I always wait on official word. Our official word is coming in 30 min



Is their a live broadcast of this meeting? Where will the info be posted?


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> Yes ma'am, party at the neutral tent!!


I'd like to be in the neutral tent, but I've never been to UO. I want to, just haven't had a willing co-conspirator to go with. I've loved my solo trips to WDW and DLR, but that's only because I'd been to them before (in the case of DLR many times). I'd like my first experience to be with someone.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> no
> I always wait on official word. Our official word is coming in 30 min


At this point I’d be happy if Disney gave a date for a date! Like if they gave a date today for when they think they might be ready to announce an opening date!


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Sorry if this has been shared before, but does anyone have a link to the proposal meeting today? is it even a televised meeting? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JacknSally

Raggou said:


> Is their a live broadcast of this meeting? Where will the info be posted?



*Livestream from Orange County*

*Dis Thread with Livestream Updates

Edit: Sorry, I had the wrong link posted for the livestream! Fixed now!*


----------



## yulilin3

all hours have been switched through June 13th the only thing opened is DS


----------



## yulilin3

FlagrantFleur said:


> Sorry if this has been shared before, but does anyone have a link to the proposal meeting today? is it even a televised meeting? Thanks in advance!


https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.XsaA02hKiM8


----------



## FlagrantFleur

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.XsaA02hKiM8


As always, you are amazing. Thank you!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Letsoflyakite said:


> Don't forget the hot dog griller!



I may or may not have added hot dogs to my grocery order last night 

(Disclaimer: For grilling at my home not Disney Springs)


----------



## Jroceagles

https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/05/21/disney-worlds-top-rival-has-a-reopening-plan.aspx


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> At this point I’d be happy if Disney gave a date for a date! Like if they gave a date today for when they think they might be ready to announce an opening dat!



Only if they are 100% sure they can meet the date to announce the date.


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> I'd like to be in the neutral tent, but I've never been to UO. I want to, just haven't had a willing co-conspirator to go with. I've loved my solo trips to WDW and DLR, but that's only because I'd been to them before (in the case of DLR many times). I'd like my first experience to be with someone.


you're welcomed too. As long as we remedy this lack of Universal experience. 
In all honestly the two parks compliment each other as a vacation package. WDW is more go go go, lots to do and see, plenty of magic, Universal is a more relaxed experience that, depending on what your interests are, you could do easily in 2 days. Has some great attractions, HP areas are unbelievably detailed. IOA is absolutely beautifully themed (it was built and designed by Imagineers including Scott Trowbridge which is lead Imagineer for SWGE) and for me, has better quick service food than Disney along with how way it is to get around since verything is closed together like at DL


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> you're welcomed too. As long as we remedy this lack of Universal experience.
> In all honestly the two parks compliment each other as a vacation package. WDW is more go go go, lots to do and see, plenty of magic, Universal is a more relaxed experience that, depending on what your interests are, you could do easily in 2 days. Has some great attractions, HP areas are unbelievably detailed. IOA is absolutely beautifully themed (it was built and designed by Imagineers including Scott Trowbridge which is lead Imagineer for SWGE) and for me, has better quick service food than Disney along with how way it is to get around since verything is closed together like at DL


The other thing I love about Universal is there is express pass. I have spent a week there last year and found lots to do. Being able to ride things multiple times without having to set a schedule is a big thing for me. It sure beats having to make a spreadsheet for a vacation.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> you're welcomed too. As long as we remedy this lack of Universal experience.
> In all honestly the two parks compliment each other as a vacation package. WDW is more go go go, lots to do and see, plenty of magic, Universal is a more relaxed experience that, depending on what your interests are, you could do easily in 2 days. Has some great attractions, HP areas are unbelievably detailed. IOA is absolutely beautifully themed (it was built and designed by Imagineers including Scott Trowbridge which is lead Imagineer for SWGE) and for me, has better quick service food than Disney along with how way it is to get around since verything is closed together like at DL


Agreed. Both have their pluses and minuses. UO is definitely not somewhere you could go for a week long vacation like WDW, but for a weekend trip, day trip, or supplement to WDW its amazing.


----------



## Tigger's ally

FlagrantFleur said:


> I definitely agree with you, we should not be shaming others for their choices. Like what you like, and live your life. However, I think some frustration is valid. You are not responding like this, but others on this board are giving us frustrated fans the "well, you should've known better than to book, so quit complaining". It's frustrating to come to the boards where you think everyone can vent together, but the 2 camps come out instead: 1 camp loves everything that Disney does and they can do no wrong, while the other camp hates everything that Disney does.


Not to mention that some of the ones that were lambasting Disney all along for even thinking about opening are now mad they are not opening sooner, or at least as soon as UO or not telling a date when they are going to open. .  And, some that preached patience from the beginning are getting impatient.  Kind of fun sitting back and watching.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I really want to do Universal one day, but we are the suckers who don’t go off property because Disney makes it so easy and effortless the second we land, and then front loaded tickets make it so much more cost effective to just do more Disney.

This is why I tend to not threaten to not come back if they upset me. I can’t even be pulled away for a day or two to something I want to do .


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Agreed. Both have their pluses and minuses. UO is definitely not somewhere you could go for a week long vacation like WDW, but for a weekend trip, day trip, or supplement to WDW its amazing.


And forgot to add, the best waterpark in Orlando (although I have not been to aquatica) and for people that say there's nothing for kids to do I respectfully disagree. The Jurassic Park play area, Seuss Landing, Curious George splash park and Fievel's Park are super immersive, creative and good luck getting your kids out of there. Also for little, little ones you can go into Barney's park, it's indoor, it has hands on play areas and Barney will come out every once in a while, a great surprise unless your kid is afraid of big purple dinosaurs


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really want to do Universal one day, but we are the suckers who don’t go off property because Disney makes it so easy and effortless the second we land, and then front loaded tickets make it so much more cost effective to just do more Disney.
> 
> This is why I tend to not threaten to not come back if they upset me. I can’t even be pulled away for a day or two to something I want to do .



Hard Rock is the best hotel I’ve stayed at in Orlando. We hired a car service to pick us up. Never doing DME again after that!! We wanted to get to Disney, but we definitely missed UO when we left.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Agreed. Both have their pluses and minuses. UO is definitely not somewhere you could go for a week long vacation like WDW, but for a weekend trip, day trip, or supplement to WDW its amazing.



I have this idea in my head to one day do like 3-4 days at Universal and then do a 3-4 day Disney cruise

First step would probably be checking out Universal again - haven't been there since 2000 (I understand a few things have changed since then  )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> And forgot to add, the best waterpark in Orlando (although I have not been to aquatica) and for people that say there's nothing for kids to do I respectfully disagree. The Jurassic Park play area, Seuss Landing, Curious George splash park and Fievel's Park are super immersive, creative and good luck getting your kids out of there. Also for little, little ones you can go into Barney's park, it's indoor, it has hands on play areas and Barney will come out every once in a while, a great surprise unless your kid is afraid of big purple dinosaurs



Thing it seems to not have is as many "everybody things" - so more things geared at young kids or bigger rides that have height restrictions.

One reason I didn't care for DCA as I felt similarly - either things that were specific for my younger kids (Bugsland, etc) or the ride had a height restriction


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thing it seems to not have is as many "everybody things" - so more things geared at young kids or bigger rides that have height restrictions.
> 
> One reason I didn't care for DCA as I felt similarly - either things that were specific for my younger kids (Bugsland, etc) or the ride had a height restriction


it's definitely a decision if you're coming short on time and on a budget, but for those that have been multiple times to disney and maybe have a day to spare I recommend heading over, it's only like 20 min away. I know there are many converts to Universal that used to only visit Disney


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Livestream is on, just waiting for it to start!


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> Where is @gottalovepluto with the "Operational Change or Disney IT" gameshow?
> 
> Either way, I had a resort stay at BC June 10-12.  I have not gotten any email about it, my FP and res still show in MDE, the CM I spoke with this morning said it was odd that everyone that should have been cancelled should have gotten an email already, but my ADRs disappeared shortly after so I know it's toast.  3rd time is NOT a charm


I want to both laugh and cry about this post/reply, I'm sorry   . I had a solo trip moved from March-May-End of August, and at this point I have to remind myself I even have that one planned because I've just given up all hope on trips at this point.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jroceagles said:


> https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/05/21/disney-worlds-top-rival-has-a-reopening-plan.aspx


I hope this type of publicity keeps up.


----------



## Moliphino

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really want to do Universal one day, but we are the suckers who don’t go off property because Disney makes it so easy and effortless the second we land, and then front loaded tickets make it so much more cost effective to just do more Disney.
> 
> This is why I tend to not threaten to not come back if they upset me. I can’t even be pulled away for a day or two to something I want to do .



We're the same way. I've wanted to see the HP stuff for a while, but it's so much easier to just stay at Disney. Plus they keep adding new HP stuff, which makes me put off thinking of going until it's all done.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> And forgot to add, the best waterpark in Orlando (although I have not been to aquatica) and for people that say there's nothing for kids to do I respectfully disagree. The Jurassic Park play area, Seuss Landing, Curious George splash park and Fievel's Park are super immersive, creative and good luck getting your kids out of there. Also for little, little ones you can go into Barney's park, it's indoor, it has hands on play areas and Barney will come out every once in a while, a great surprise unless your kid is afraid of big purple dinosaurs


My youngest is 9, and while not autistic she does have sensory processing disorder which makes things like play areas a bit hard for her. Not to mention she's outgrowing them rapidly. Universal just isn't a good park for a kid like her, and it's unfortunate because we would take a day off from WDW just to go even if it's just for Harry Potter, but she's not a Potter fan so we just stick to WDW for now.


----------



## mshanson3121

Tigger's ally said:


> Not to mention that some of the ones that were lambasting Disney all along for even thinking about opening are now mad they are not opening sooner, or at least as soon as UO or not telling a date when they are going to open. .  And, some that preached patience from the beginning are getting impatient.  Kind of fun sitting back and watching.



I could care less when they open, if Universal opens first etc... I do however think their silence looks bad when everyone else is making plans, being vocal about them etc... Especially when they allowed their guests to continue booking vacations. However, that also doesn't equate to being "mad". I also think it's a pretty safe bet I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> My youngest is 9, and while not autistic she does have sensory processing disorder which makes things like play areas a bit hard for her. Not to mention she's outgrowing them rapidly. Universal just isn't a good park for a kid like her, and it's unfortunate because we would take a day off from WDW just to go even if it's just for Harry Potter, but she's not a Potter fan so we just stick to WDW for now.


may I continue to veer this thread off topic and suggest Sea World. SW is the only park in central florida that is certified from the Autism center as autistic friendly. They have a chart at the entrance to every experience noting how sensory heavy each experience is, and well...Sesame Street 
here's how the chart looks like. They also have a "quiet room" next to Sesame Street where kids that are on overload can go in and it's nice and peaceful inside


----------



## cakebaker

FlagrantFleur said:


> 1 camp loves everything that Disney does and they can do no wrong, while the other camp hates everything that Disney does.


I definitely do not love every choice Disney makes. I’m as frustrated as anyone waiting to find out if we’re going to lose yet another trip. I just don’t think Disney is garbage because  they aren’t moving on a time line that’s convenient to me.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

cakebaker said:


> I definitely do not love every choice Disney makes. I’m as frustrated as anyone waiting to find out if we’re going to lose yet another trip. I just don’t think Disney is garbage be because  they aren’t moving on a time line that’s convenient to me.


My apologies if my comments came off differently than intended, but I do not recall saying, or have the opinion that Disney is garbage. I do not like the way they are handling guest recovery, that simple.


----------



## cakebaker

FlagrantFleur said:


> My apologies if my comments came off differently than intended, but I do not recall saying, or have the opinion that Disney is garbage. I do not like the way they are handling guest recovery, that simple.


If I had meant you in my comment on that , I would have said so. I was not referring to you. I was talking about some of the more vocal critiques I’ve read.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think Disney has actually done a great job. And check my post history pre-pandemic, I am absolutely not an apologist lol.

They are giving no hassle refunds on everything I believe, except park tickets not part of a package. Early on they modified their payment and cancellations policies to allow people to do what they felt comfortable with. They are allowing refunds as an alternative to extensions for the closed portions for APs, and while I would personally like a better option it’s still more than they needed to do.

The issues people have taken with them are IMO pandemic related and not something they can realistically fix in the way people want them to, at least.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I hope this type of publicity keeps up.



I’m surprised the headline doesn’t read “Universal opening back up to get the economy flourishing and employees paid while Disney continues to stay greedy by not opening their parks in order to pay their employees”


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I hope this type of publicity keeps up.



why? A competition of who can open sooner?

 More interested in who can open with safety measures in a place and still offer a great experience.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Haven't been on all day. Any good updates?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

CNN airing right now,  Dr Gupta discussing the challenging facing Disney & Universal for re opening. Not very in depth.  Generalities - public spaces.. sick or potentially sick guests.  Need for enforceable policies - masks..   temperature taking..  Reminds that the virus is still out there - not gone anywhere.  Need to mitigate in large group area like theme parks very important 

Nothing directly about either park - segment had a lead in of “Disney & Universal are tabling reopening plans today”.  the tv version of clickbait.  **side eye** to CNN


----------



## TexasChick123

Farro said:


> why? A competition of who can open sooner?
> 
> More interested in who can open with safety measures in a place and still offer a great experience.



I just don’t think it will be “safe” to go to any theme park because of the nature of the business. There are certainly things they can do to make it safer than before, but not safe. A large amount of people gathered in any area is risky with a virus which is contagious. I think you have to go about it assuming people won’t follow the rules, and some will be infected, knowingly and unknowingly, and still go to parks. If that’s a risk you’re willing to take, go ahead. If it isn’t, don’t go. Short of making everyone be within a literal self-contained bubble, there’s mitigating steps they can take to slow the spread but not ones which will eliminate the risk of spreading the virus at present.


----------



## atricks

Park calendar updates have settled down, everything just shifted to June 14th.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/month/2020-06-01/


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TexasChick123 said:


> I just don’t think it will be “safe” to go to any theme park because of the nature of the business. There are certainly things they can do to make it safer than before, but not safe. A large amount of people gathered in any area is risky with a virus which is contagious. I think you have to go about it assuming people won’t follow the rules, and some will be infected, knowingly and unknowingly, and still go to parks. If that’s a risk you’re willing to take, go ahead. If it isn’t, don’t go. Short of making everyone be within a literal self-contained bubble, there’s mitigating steps they can take to slow the spread but not ones which will eliminate the risk of spreading the virus at present.



I think anyone who goes to a theme park quite frankly knows the risk, and are gladly going to take the risk if they want to enjoy it.


----------



## TexasChick123

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think anyone who goes to a theme park quite frankly knows the risk, and are gladly going to take the risk if they want to enjoy it.



I agree. I just keep seeing people talk about when it will be “safe” to visit again, and how Disney wants to make it “safe” which is what I was referring to.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> why? A competition of who can open sooner?
> 
> More interested in who can open with safety measures in a place and still offer a great experience.



They’ll likely open up with similar, if not the exact same measures in place. Universal is just ahead of them because they didnt have to furlough the amount of employees that Disney did. If Universal opens before Disney, its not because Disney was caught sleeping and didnt have their measures ready the same time as Universal. I could see Disney opening 2-3 weeks after Universal


----------



## Farro

TexasChick123 said:


> I just don’t think it will be “safe” to go to any theme park because of the nature of the business. There are certainly things they can do to make it safer than before, but not safe. A large amount of people gathered in any area is risky with a virus which is contagious. I think you have to go about it assuming people won’t follow the rules, and some will be infected, knowingly and unknowingly, and still go to parks. If that’s a risk you’re willing to take, go ahead. If it isn’t, don’t go. Short of making everyone be within a literal self-contained bubble, there’s mitigating steps they can take to slow the spread but not ones which will eliminate the risk of spreading the virus at present.




Obviously. That's why I said "safety measures"....


----------



## xuxa777

Universal officially planning to open June 1, soft open, not public, invited guests, AP's 3 and 4th June 5th public


----------



## AmberMV

UNIVERSAL WANTS TO OPEN JUNE 1!!

June 1 and 2 to their Team members only
June 3 and 4 to invited guests and AP
JUne 5 public opening


----------



## CastAStone

*Universal Orlando has asked to open June 1st*
Edit: To be clear:
June 1-2 Team Members as guests
June 3-4 Special Invited Guests including some APs
June 5 public opening


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> They’ll likely open up with similar, if not the exact same measures in place. Universal is just ahead of them because they didnt have to furlough the amount of employees that Disney did. If Universal opens before Disney, its not because Disney was caught sleeping and didnt have their measures ready the same time as Universal. I could see Disney opening 2-3 weeks after Universal



God this board.

Yes. I was only responding to a post. And my post should be read with that context in mind.


----------



## Disney_DB

Universal open to public June 5th.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

June 5th opening for Universal


----------



## xuxa777

IMHO With that date Disney will open no later than June 15th, most likely earlier


----------



## TexasChick123

Farro said:


> Obviously. That's why I said "safety measures"....



Honestly was only quoting you to talk about my feelings on their safety measures. It wasn’t directed at you despite quoting you. It was more my feelings on it. Sorry. A lot gets lost in translation with internet boards.


----------



## VeroGuy

WDW, what’s your response??? We’re all waiting!

Edit: maybe mid June?


----------



## skeeter31

I still say July 6th for Disney. They’re not going to rush into it just because UO is opening. Still a lot more to figure out with resorts and transportation for Disney.


----------



## DisMomKY

skeeter31 said:


> I still say July 6th for Disney. They’re not going to rush into it just because UO is opening. Still a lot more to figure out with resorts and transportation for Disney.


I figured that may be the case. July 4 would be packed I’d think


----------



## mattpeto

VeroGuy said:


> WDW, what’s your response??? We’re all waiting!



If Disney can afford to wait fiscally, they will be the clear winner to the public eye.  Them waiting after Universal is an perfect example on why I even love them more.

Let's see how this plays out, but I think it's a great PR win.


----------



## NJlauren

wow i am surprised Universal is asking for June 5th for public...

Holding out hope for Disney, i do think July 6th seems reasonable so its after the 4th, but to be honest you actually think they will wait a month?

Edit to add maybe they are cancelling resorts but parks will be open but not resorts June 1st or 15th or whatever?


----------



## brockash

CastAStone said:


> *Universal Orlando has asked to open June 1st*
> Edit: To be clear:
> June 1-2 Team Members as guests
> June 3-4 Special Invited Guests including some APs
> June 5 public opening


Hmmmm...so I think we may go to the dark side lol...just got canceled for the 3rd time at Disney if Universal is going to be opening...that will be our new plan


----------



## xuxa777

Universal will require masks, no parades, no buffets, virtual lines for popular attractions, no single rider lines, no interactive M&G

Volcano Bay will be open as well


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> I still say July 6th for Disney. They’re not going to rush into it just because UO is opening. Still a lot more to figure out with resorts and transportation for Disney.



What makes you think a mid June opening would be them rushing? They could easily have everything mapped out. We dont know yet


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO With that date Disney will open no later than June 15th, most likely earlier


But they canceled ppl 6/7-6/13 today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What is Universal proposing with their resorts? Disney could do parks only to “keep up” and keep resort cancellations coming.


----------



## Carol_

DVC needs to open.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> What makes you think a mid June opening would be them rushing? They could easily have everything mapped out. We dont know yet


Just with how slow they’re moving on the Springs side. Opened non-Disney stuff yesterday. 2 Disney stores and D-luxe burger this coming Wednesday. Waiting an entire week just to open 3 locations. Disney will want to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is Universal proposing with their resorts? Disney could do parks only to “keep up” and keep resort cancellations coming.



Resorts are third party I believe.


----------



## TexasChick123

mattpeto said:


> If Disney can afford to wait fiscally, they will be the clear winner to the public eye.  Them waiting after Universal is an perfect example on why I even love them more.
> 
> Let's see how this plays out, but I think it's a great PR win.



Their 43,000 WDW employees who are still waiting on unemployment checks would beg to differ with you...


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> But they canceled ppl 6/7-6/13 today.



Later than that. Some with June 14th arrival dates have been cancelled as well (not part of a group).


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> But they canceled ppl 6/7-6/13 today.


Many ways, local, florida only etc and then the 15th open publicly


----------



## CastAStone

The entire Universal Orlando reopening plan is available HERE


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Many ways, local, florida only etc and then the 15th open publicly



They took down the park hours through the 13th.


----------



## Pickle Rick

For what it's worth, I now think it's very possible WDW will open parks before resorts, or at least some of the resorts.  I could see all four parks opening, and only some resorts open in the beginning.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> They took down the park hours through the 13th.



They’d have customized park hours for soft openings. If you have the park hours up on the sight, the public might think those hours are for them.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> The entire Universal Orlando reopening plan is available HERE



Oh thank you! wait, I don't see it?


----------



## jlwise

rteetz said:


>


I especially like that they are not requiring guests to wear masks and instead recommending and even providing folks with a mask if they need one. Legoland really has a good plan— 50% capacity, no buffets, more sanitizing stations, temp checks, and all employees will wear masks (not required for guests to wear them though recommended). I wonder if Universal or Disney will follow up with these ideas when their parks finally open?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> They’d have customized park hours for soft openings. If you have the park hours up on the sight, the public might think those hours are for them.



Maybe.  Doubt it though.


----------



## J-BOY

jlwise said:


> I especially like that they are not requiring guests to wear masks and instead recommending and even providing folks with a mask if they need one. Legoland really has a good plan— 50% capacity, no buffets, more sanitizing stations, temp checks, and all employees will wear masks (not required for guests to wear them though recommended). I wonder if Universal or Disney will follow up with these ideas when their parks finally open?


Universal just announced their opening date of June 5th and masks will be required for all.


----------



## jerry557

Pickle Rick said:


> For what it's worth, I now think it's very possible WDW will open parks before resorts, or at least some of the resorts.  I could see all four parks opening, and only some resorts open in the beginning.



All of DVC would have to open. Timeshare laws are involved.

That's likely a bit of a problem for Disney right now in their planning.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Wow, didn’t expect that from Universal. Kudos to them for having their ducks in a row and being ready to go for June.

I’ve been pegging WDW as July 6th with the possibility of a soft opening at the end of June. i can’t help but start to wonder if Sven/Flynn knew something about June 15th!

Will be very interested to see if Disney responds next week or stays patient and sticks to their game plan.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jlwise said:


> I especially like that they are not requiring guests to wear masks and instead recommending and even providing folks with a mask if they need one. Legoland really has a good plan— 50% capacity, no buffets, more sanitizing stations, temp checks, and all employees will wear masks (not required for guests to wear them though recommended). I wonder if Universal or Disney will follow up with these ideas when their parks finally open?



Although we pretty much knew it we now know with certainty Universal is requiring masks, incase you missed it (a few mins ago).


----------



## skeeter31

TropicalDIS said:


> Wow, didn’t expect that from Universal. Kudos to them for having their ducks in a row and being ready to go for June.
> 
> I’ve been pegging WDW as July 6th with the possibility of a soft opening at the end of June. i can’t help but start to wonder if Sven/Flynn knew something about June 15th!
> 
> Will be very interested to see if Disney responds next week or stays patient and sticks to their game plan.


UO’s announcement won’t force Disney’s hand. Disney will still operate on their own schedule.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> Maybe.  Doubt it though.



Why would they need to have hours on their website for dates that arent open for the public? I’m not saying their plan is to open before the 15th as a soft opening, but they wouldnt need to put the park hours up for those soft opening dates. When the media went to DS the other day they didnt have the hours of DS for that date


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> Why would they need to have hours on their website for dates that arent open for the public? I’m not saying their plan is to open before the 15th as a soft opening, but they wouldnt need to put the park hours up for those soft opening dates. When the media went to DS the other day they didnt have the hours of DS for that date



We will just have to wait and see.  If some soft opening in parks is happening soon, then you'll likely hear some grumblings of some CM's being called back to work soon.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> We will just have to wait and see.  If some soft opening in parks is happening soon, then you'll likely hear some grumblings of some CM's being called back to work soon.



Has Universal had TMs being called back and working in the parks yet? I know a few got the call last week, but wasnt sure if they were actually brought back yet


----------



## TropicalDIS

skeeter31 said:


> UO’s announcement won’t force Disney’s hand. Disney will still operate on their own schedule.



I would think that’s true, but still fun to speculate.


----------



## xuxa777

Local small parks, Funspot, Gatorland etc. will open tomorrow and this weekend


----------



## TexasChick123

skeeter31 said:


> UO’s announcement won’t force Disney’s hand. Disney will still operate on their own schedule.



DIS still has to answer to shareholders as a publicly traded company. Why can’t they reopen and are choosing to continue to lose tens of millions a day when Universal can reopen?  DIS also has to answer to DVC owners. Unfortunately, I fall into both categories and would like some answers myself!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Shoutout to UO though. They were the first to say “hey we’re closing through at least May 31st” then they worked hard to stick to that timeline as close as possible, and were first to present a clear and transparent plan.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> Later than that. Some with June 14th arrival dates have been cancelled as well (not part of a group).


I didn’t see any Disney resorts through the 14th, but park hours are only gone through the 13th right now.


----------



## Farro

TexasChick123 said:


> DIS still has to answer to shareholders as a publicly traded company. Why can’t they reopen and are choosing to continue to lose tens of millions a day when Universal can reopen?  DIS also has to answer to DVC owners. Unfortunately, I fall into both categories and would like some answers myself!



I mean, they have a lot more moving parts than Universal. Literally - monorail, boats, buses, skyliner...


----------



## xuxa777

TexasChick123 said:


> DIS still has to answer to shareholders as a publicly traded company. Why can’t they reopen and are choosing to continue to lose tens of millions a day when Universal can reopen?  DIS also has to answer to DVC owners. Unfortunately, I fall into both categories and would like some answers myself!


 Yes stockholders will not like being closed for a month or more, it will be sooner


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> UNIVERSAL WANTS TO OPEN JUNE 1!!
> 
> June 1 and 2 to their Team members only
> June 3 and 4 to invited guests and AP
> JUne 5 public opening


So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> Has Universal had TMs being called back and working in the parks yet? I know a few got the call last week, but wasnt sure if they were actually brought back yet



I know one who works in City Walk that hasn't been called back yet, but she's only part time, and still relatively new to the company.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> UO’s announcement won’t force Disney’s hand. Disney will still operate on their own schedule.


I guess they don’t care, but ppl who have flights booked & other nonrefundable things that got cancelled by Disney might end up at UO now & maybe permanently. For a company who used to try every trick in the book to keep you on property so you don’t wander off to their competitors, it seems like a bad move to let UO open way earlier (if that’s the case).


----------



## skeeter31

TexasChick123 said:


> DIS still has to answer to shareholders as a publicly traded company. Why can’t they reopen and are choosing to continue to lose tens of millions a day when Universal can reopen?  DIS also has to answer to DVC owners. Unfortunately, I fall into both categories and would like some answers myself!


I am both as well, and understand Disney has a lot more to consider than the other parks. They’re not choosing to stay closed because they like being closed. They’re just going to make sure it’s safe for them. How do you safely get people into MK with social distancing? There’s a lagoon separating the park and parking lot, so mass transit is required. How do you bus tons of people from the resorts? How do you limit hotel guests, when technically when they open, all DVC rooms have to be available due to Time Share laws? All issues UO doesn’t have.


----------



## Britty2

TexasChick123 said:


> DIS still has to answer to shareholders as a publicly traded company. Why can’t they reopen and are choosing to continue to lose tens of millions a day when Universal can reopen?  DIS also has to answer to DVC owners. Unfortunately, I fall into both categories and would like some answers myself!


It’s pretty easy. They have 4 parks. They have transportation issues. They have a much bigger operation than Universal’s two parks. As long as they are open within a month of them opening. Anything after that then ok I agree.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I guess they don’t care, but ppl who have flights booked & other nonrefundable things that got cancelled by Disney might end up at UO now & maybe permanently.* For a company who used to try every trick in the book to keep you on property so you don’t wander off to their competitors, it seems like a bad move to let UO open way earlier (if that’s the case).*



Again, I think it's their best move to open when they feel they are ready to do so. Not because Universal opened first.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?


 I still say  June 15th, possibly a few days before for CM’s.


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone- my early June reservations at the beach club were impacted by the wdw closure. Through David’s vacation rentals I am able to get animal kingdom lodge at Christmas- would you suggest animal kingdom lodge? We always do beach club so I’m a bit disappointed


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?


Within a week of UO


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?



I'm thinking June 15th at the very earliest, early July not out of the question. I'm not worried about my July 19th reservation, though. I think I am finally safe (knock on wood!).


----------



## andyman8

It’s worth noting that UOR hasn’t posted anything about this reopening plan on their website, their press site, or even the internal TM portal yet. It seems like they’re still ironing out the kinks and waiting for approval.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Farro said:


> I mean, they have a lot more moving parts than Universal. Literally - monorail, boats, buses, skyliner...


I was all for giving Disney the benefit of the doubt, but this past week has been less than impressive from them. Obviously they have more moving parts, but it seems their focus on trying to score a deal with the NBA is creating more wrinkles in their plan to reopen and they just let Universal step up and look like the most put together theme park outfit in Orlando. It’s possible to love Disney and still be hypercritical of their “plan” that’s left guests in the dark for weeks now - opting to leave people frantically checking their inboxes every Wednesday and Thursday to see if they’re next to be cancelled.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone- my early June reservations at the beach club were impacted by the wdw closure. Through David’s vacation rentals I am able to get animal kingdom lodge at Christmas- would you suggest animal kingdom lodge? We always do beach club so I’m a bit disappointed




AKL is gorgeous and peaceful. Food options are fantastic. Get savannah view, it's worth it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I guess they don’t care, but ppl who have flights booked & other nonrefundable things that got cancelled by Disney might end up at UO now & maybe permanently. For a company who used to try every trick in the book to keep you on property so you don’t wander off to their competitors, it seems like a bad move to let UO open way earlier (if that’s the case).



If someone is willing to travel to Disney during a pandemic wearing a mask in Florida summers with state of the parks up in the air, I would guess they are not easily swayed away from Disney permanently if at all.

Absence makes the heart grow fonder. If anything I predict those people fit in an extra trip for Disney.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?



I'll take the long-shot bet - if they get the NBA, they will wait until after - sometime in July.


----------



## jerry557

Farro said:


> I mean, they have a lot more moving parts than Universal. Literally - monorail, boats, buses, skyliner...



DVC though isn't guaranteed any of that stuff. Members are not guaranteed parks. So they can't use that as an excuse to keep a timeshare shut down when practically every other hotel in the region is open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'll take the long-shot bet - if they get the NBA, they will wait until after - sometime in July.




I'm still hanging on to July 6th!


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> DVC though isn't guaranteed any of that stuff. Members are not guaranteed parks. So they can't use that as an excuse to keep a timeshare shut down when practically every other hotel in the region is open.




Pretty sure all the "rules" are out the window during a pandemic.


----------



## TexasChick123

skeeter31 said:


> I am both as well, and understand Disney has a lot more to consider that the other parks. They’re not choosing to stay closed because they like being closed. They’re just going to make sure it’s safe for them. How do you safely get people into MK with social distancing? There’s a lagoon separating the park and parking lot, so mass transit is required. How do you bus tons of people from the resorts? How do you limit hotel guests, when technically when they open, all DVC rooms have to be available due to Time Share laws? All issues UO doesn’t have.



In regards to DVC, we’re under different rules because it is a timeshare. They don’t have to limit us. Plus, the number of DVC rooms is pretty small compared to the whole of WDW.

With regards to the transportation options, they’re going to have to figure that out.  You could increase bus service and limit capacity on buses. Again, bus service hasn’t stopped around the world. If there are less people at the resorts, we won’t need as many buses as we would at full capacity. Utilize the monorails and boats. Limit capacity!!!

Since the CDC just issued an announcement yesterday about how hard it is to transmit the virus via surfaces, this would absolutely help them with some of the logistical problems of running transportation and not requiring as much cleaning in between trips. Limiting capacity and exposure to other individuals on transportation will be much easier and more effective than deep cleaning constantly. Just my $.02.


----------



## bb32

DIS is the world leader in parks for a reason. Their plan will be released when ready and their opening will be thorough and thoughtful. Even if it weren't they can slap on a picture of Tinkerbell on the front of the proposal and thousands will flock to WDW.

DIS stock jumped 4% at the mere whisper of reopen news.


----------



## Music City Mama

andyman8 said:


> So let the speculation begin! Assuming this holds, how long do we think Disney will wait until they reopen?



My bigger question right now is when do we think Disney will announce when they will reopen? Tomorrow? Not until a week from now? I've got a DVC situation I'm dealing with that needs to be answered by next Wednesday.


----------



## MamaBrace

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone- my early June reservations at the beach club were impacted by the wdw closure. Through David’s vacation rentals I am able to get animal kingdom lodge at Christmas- would you suggest animal kingdom lodge? We always do beach club so I’m a bit disappointed


Sorry about your trip!  Honestly, we’ve come to love Animal Kingdom Lodge & used to be Beach Club or nothing people. We rent a car when we stay there & it’s a nice resort.


----------



## skeeter31

TexasChick123 said:


> In regards to DVC, we’re under different rules because it is a timeshare. They don’t have to limit us. Plus, the number of DVC rooms is pretty small compared to the whole of WDW.
> 
> With regards to the transportation options, they’re going to have to figure that out.  You could increase bus service and limit capacity on buses. Again, bus service hasn’t stopped around the world. If there are less people at the resorts, we won’t need as many buses as we would at full capacity. Utilize the monorails and boats. Limit capacity!!!
> 
> Since the CDC just issued an announcement yesterday about how hard it is to transmit the virus via surfaces, this would absolutely help them with some of the logistical problems of running transportation and not requiring as much cleaning in between trips. Limiting capacity and exposure to other individuals on transportation will be much easier and more effective than deep cleaning constantly. Just my $.02.


All great points, but Disney is going to want to be extra careful with safety in order to cover themselves. Someone brought up earlier, how do you socially distance waiting for the monorail? Those stations at the hotels are so small and cramped on normal days. Are people going to lined up around the second floor of Poly and GF? How do you use monorails and boats from the all stars or moderates? How do those people get to the parks?


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> I didn’t see any Disney resorts through the 14th, but park hours are only gone through the 13th right now.



The reports were elsewhere. One was specifically June 14-19.


----------



## skeeter31

Music City Mama said:


> My bigger question right now is when do we think Disney will announce when they will reopen? Tomorrow? Not until a week from now? I've got a DVC situation I'm dealing with that needs to be answered by next Wednesday.


I wouldn’t hold your breath. I’m thinking they won’t announce for at least a week, if not more. No rush now. They’re going to wait to see how UO does.


----------



## merry_nbright

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone- my early June reservations at the beach club were impacted by the wdw closure. Through David’s vacation rentals I am able to get animal kingdom lodge at Christmas- would you suggest animal kingdom lodge? We always do beach club so I’m a bit disappointed



They’ve worked with me, too. Wonderfully. The team member I talked to was fantastic. I’m doing a cash only for Polynesian or Boardwalk, haven’t decided, and I’m to get my voucher in a few days. Smooth process, friendly service. It pays to talk things out. I love AKL, it just is so far away from everything. Only downside!


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Again, I think it's their best move to open when they feel they are ready to do so. Not because Universal opened first.


Sure unless it’s b/c they’re waiting on a better deal from the nba.


----------



## jlwise

DGsAtBLT said:


> Although we pretty much knew it we now know with certainty Universal is requiring masks, incase you missed it (a few mins ago).


Thank you! I always start on the page where I left off and that’s when I posted my response to Legoland’s plan. I just finished reading UO’s plan. I think I’ll start from the last page first and work backwards from now on


----------



## wallawallakids

jerry557 said:


> All of DVC would have to open. Timeshare laws are involved.
> 
> That's likely a bit of a problem for Disney right now in their planning.



If all of DVC has to open does that mean the DVC properties off WDW have to open at the same time as well?  (ie: GCV, AU, VB, HH?). I am wondering if that could hold it up?


----------



## TexasChick123

wallawallakids said:


> If all of DVC has to open does that mean the DVC properties off WDW have to open at the same time as well?  (ie: GCV, AU, VB, HH?). I am wondering if that could hold it up?



I don’t think so. They could work with owners at individual resorts which cannot open now. We aren’t guaranteed to be able to stay at other properties. That’s a whole different thing that has multiple threads about it when the latest restrictions came out. Trust me, you do not want to go down that rabbit hole!

I also own some points at VGC, so this affects me too seeing as how the State of CA is locked down indefinitely right now.


----------



## CastAStone

Music City Mama said:


> My bigger question right now is when do we think Disney will announce when they will reopen? Tomorrow? Not until a week from now? I've got a DVC situation I'm dealing with that needs to be answered by next Wednesday.


The next Task Force meeting, and Disney's next opportunity to present a plan, is next Wednesday, 5/27. I would assume they will not release anything ahead of time in case the Task Force, Mayor, or Governor reject their plan. They may also choose to continue to wait.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> If someone is willing to travel to Disney during a pandemic wearing a mask in Florida summers with state of the parks up in the air, I would guess they are not easily swayed away from Disney permanently if at all.
> 
> Absence makes the heart grow fonder. If anything I predict those people fit in an extra trip for Disney.


I’m sure there are some, but I know a lot of ppl irl who a fed up with the lack of communication especially to DVC members.


----------



## e_yerger

I just do not see Disney announcing their opening plan in a task force meeting like Universal just did. It's so.... not Disney. I'm expecting them to ask to present their proposal privately and then they release their press release like they normally do everything else.


----------



## CastAStone

LSUmiss said:


> I’m sure there are some, but I know a lot of ppl irl who a fed up with the lack of communication especially to DVC members.


If there winds up being a flood of resale contracts from members angry that Disney took their time and gave thoughtful consideration to a reopening plan and date, I look forward to buying their contracts at a discount.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I’m sure there are some, but I know a lot of ppl irl who a fed up with the lack of communication especially to DVC members.



I don't mean this to sound callous, but most of those people will get over it once Disney opens.


----------



## CastAStone

e_yerger said:


> I just do not see Disney announcing their opening plan in a task force meeting like Universal just did. It's so.... not Disney. I'm expecting them to ask to present their proposal privately and then they release their press release like they normally do everything else.


The Governor laid out 1 option. That's not the option he laid out.


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> The next Task Force meeting, and Disney's next opportunity to present a plan, is next Wednesday, 5/27. I would assume they will not release anything ahead of time in case the Task Force, Mayor, or Governor reject their plan. They may also choose to continue to wait.


They can submit  without a formal presentation.


----------



## e_yerger

CastAStone said:


> The Governor laid out 1 option. That's not the option he laid out.


what?


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly...? I see the parks not opening until after the NBA is done. So... perhaps August, September. I mean, we've already got half of June cancelled. They've also already said/indicated several times it will be a staged re-opening...


Disney isn't staying closed until August or September.  The NBA will have no bearing on when WDW reopens.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> I guess they don’t care, but ppl who have flights booked & other nonrefundable things that got cancelled by Disney might end up at UO now & maybe permanently. For a company who used to try every trick in the book to keep you on property so you don’t wander off to their competitors, it seems like a bad move to let UO open way earlier (if that’s the case).


Universal is much easier to plan for and I think that Universal's top rides are generally better as a group than those of Disney.  If Universal had better dining options (I'm not a huge fan of their dining) then we might do a Universal-only trip anyway.  I suspect next trip -- probably in 2021 since there's going to be another virus surge in the fall -- we'll split our time equally between the two, whereas in the past it was usually 80% of the time at Disney.  But that has nothing to do with how Disney has handled the pandemic response, since I think they've been spot on.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> Honestly? Disney knows (or should know) their silence is ticking off a lot of people. They're giving their guests, many of whom have a lot of money, time, effort and energy tied up in these vacations, absolutely NOTHING. With all the other parks now starting to submit plans, request openings etc... I do agree, it looks quite bad on Disney that they're still postponing/continuing the silence.


Picking an opening date and missing it will tick off more people.   At this point, it you have a vacation booked in June, you should know the situation.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Farro said:


> I don't mean this to sound callous, but most of those people will get over it once Disney opens.



I personally wonder if Disney themselves think UO may have jumped the gun here.


----------



## Eric Smith

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Universal is much easier to plan for and I think that Universal's top rides are generally better as a group than those of Disney.  If Universal had better dining options (I'm not a huge fan of their dining) then we might do a Universal-only trip anyway.  I suspect next trip -- probably in 2021 since there's going to be another virus surge in the fall -- we'll split our time equally between the two, whereas in the past it was usually 80% of the time at Disney.  But that has nothing to do with how Disney has handled the pandemic response, since I think they've been spot on.


I'd disagree with that statement.  What are Universal's top rides?  Hulk, Hagrid's and Gringotts?  I'd say ROTR, FOP and Everest are better than those.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pickle Rick said:


> I personally wonder if Disney themselves think UO may have jumped the gun here.


I don't see a downside to letting Universal go first in case it blows up in their face.  No reason for Disney to take the risk.  They have a much bigger target on their back than Universal does.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> And if this is the case, we will be done for good. I have no interest in continuing to support a company who ditches its loyal customers for a one time pay day all the while stringing those customers along in hopes of a bigger pay day.
> 
> ETA: The best part is some ppl thought their hesitation to open too early was the bad PR it would bring. But I have to think a move like this would bring equal or worse PR.


This isn't going to happen.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Eric Smith said:


> I'd disagree with that statement.  What are Universal's top rides?  Hulk, Hagrid's and Gringotts?  I'd say ROTR, FOP and Everest are better than those.



Agreed that UO's best rides are wildly overrated.  I personally prefer the UO of the older days, Jaws, King Kong, etc, over the many screen based rides it has now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I don't mean this to sound callous, but most of those people will get over it once Disney opens.



Yes. And DVC members can’t do much against legal things Disney chooses to do except sell/rent (to another person who will keep coming) and/or vent their frustrations. They’re the ultimate example of someone who’s going to keep coming back regardless (or have someone in their spot coming instead).


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Eric Smith said:


> I'd disagree with that statement.  What are Universal's top rides?  Hulk, Hagrid's and Gringotts?  I'd say ROTR, FOP and Everest are better than those.


Without getting too off topic, I'd say Hulk, Gringotts, Mummy and Forbidden Journey (haven't been on Hagrid's) and I think those are better than Everest or FOP.  But I know that others will definitely disagree with me so concede that you could be right.


----------



## e_yerger

Hmm I think an interesting thing to walk away from this is that UOR opening plan still needs to be approved by DeSantis. 

There is a chance that this may not be approved, and they don't make that June 5th mark, and then there are going to be a lot of unhappy people who took today's meeting as set in stone.

I think THAT is the reason Disney will present their proposal privately and release the information on their own terms.


----------



## AmberMV

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed that UO's best rides are wildly overrated.  I personally prefer the UO of the older days, Jaws, King Kong, etc, over the many screen based rides it has now.


Hulk is still the best roller coaster between Dis/UO and I still very much enjoy Mummy. But I go to each park with a different expectation


----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I think an interesting thing to walk away from this is that UOR opening plan still needs to be approved by DeSantis.
> 
> There is a chance that this may not be approved, and they don't make that June 5th mark, and then there are going to be a lot of unhappy people who took today's meeting as set in stone.
> 
> I think THAT is the reason Disney will present their proposal privately and release the information on their own terms.


100% DeSantis will approve UO


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe it's time ppl put their money where there mouth is and stop giving it to the Mouse. Ppl need to take off their Mickey coloured glasses. Take a Dollywood or Cedar Point vacation instead. Or if you want to go to Orlando give it to Universal.


No one is ticked off about Universal because Universal is a locals park.  I've taken a day to go to Universal during our last two trips.  Both times, we were able to do everything we wanted to in both parks in less than a day.  At the same time, Disney was fairly busy.  Universal doesn't draw nearly the same amount of people as Disney does because it's not as good.  If not for Harry Potter, we wouldn't bother going there at all.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Eric Smith said:


> Picking an opening date and missing it will tick off more people.   At this point, it you have a vacation booked in June, you should know the situation.


I'm genuinely curious: Do you think Disney is totally in the right by offering a promotion to incentivize people during a pandemic, then hear crickets from them on whether their vacation is still happening, then slowly send out a generic cancellation email to those same people with 2 weeks notice, with no indication that they will be offered anything else, and they cannot modify their vacations? I don't hate Disney, I just do not believe this was handled as well as it could have been for guest recovery. But I also realize that Disney's #1 duty it to their shareholders, period.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Farro said:


> I don't mean this to sound callous, but most of those people will get over it once Disney opens.



No chance. Disney is torpedoing the value of DVC memberships.


----------



## e_yerger

AmberMV said:


> 100% DeSantis will approve UO


probably yes, but we don't know.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Without getting too off topic, I'd say Hulk, Gringotts, Mummy and Forbidden Journey (haven't been on Hagrid's) and I think those are better than Everest or FOP.  But I know that others will definitely disagree with me so concede that you could be right.




Hagrid's is the best ride in Orlando, IMO.


----------



## JacknSally

*For anyone interested, the DisUnplugged is going live on YouTube to discuss the reopening plans for UO.





*


----------



## tlmadden73

What did Universal do with its hotel reservations? have they been cancelling them in a rolling manner like Disney or did they just cancel all reservations at once? 
Has Universal resorts been taking reservations for June or did they stop them like Disney? 

Just curious how both parks (UO and Disney) plan on integrating their existing reservations with being open .. but at a limited capacity. Obviously UO has it a lot easier with only a few resorts super close to the parks and the parks with one point of entry (the parking garage) to get to City Walk and then both parks. Disney's widespread layout is probably a detriment to some of these safety procedures.


----------



## RamblingMad

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Universal is much easier to plan for and I think that Universal's top rides are generally better as a group than those of Disney.  If Universal had better dining options (I'm not a huge fan of their dining) then we might do a Universal-only trip anyway.  I suspect next trip -- probably in 2021 since there's going to be another virus surge in the fall -- we'll split our time equally between the two, whereas in the past it was usually 80% of the time at Disney.  But that has nothing to do with how Disney has handled the pandemic response, since I think they've been spot on.



I agree with you about the dining. This is why I’ll book Disney resort dining even though I’ll only go to Universal during the day. I can still get decent ADRs via their app.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Eric Smith said:


> I'd disagree with that statement.  What are Universal's top rides?  Hulk, Hagrid's and Gringotts?  I'd say ROTR, FOP and Everest are better than those.





Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed that UO's best rides are wildly overrated.  I personally prefer the UO of the older days, Jaws, King Kong, etc, over the many screen based rides it has now.



Any agression towards Hagrids will not stand, man. (I hope to god one person gets this reference on this board)


----------



## FlagrantFleur

e_yerger said:


> Hmm I think an interesting thing to walk away from this is that UOR opening plan still needs to be approved by DeSantis.
> 
> There is a chance that this may not be approved, and they don't make that June 5th mark, and then there are going to be a lot of unhappy people who took today's meeting as set in stone.
> 
> I think THAT is the reason Disney will present their proposal privately and release the information on their own terms.


I definitely see your point, we shouldn't see this as set in stone. However, I would not be surprised if Universal and DeSantis came to a mutual agreement beforehand. I doubt a company like Universal would make this announcement with the possibility of being denied by DeSantis. That just sounds like a PR nightmare they would want to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Britty2

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see a downside to letting Universal go first in case it blows up in their face.  No reason for Disney to take the risk.  They have a much bigger target on their back than Universal does.



good point. People act like things are going great. There were still 4000 cases in Florida from the 15-20. Which was about the same number the previous 5 days. If things are leveled out at 4000 per 5 days that’s still not good. It just means it’s not to the point of needing things closed. When you put 10s of thousands of people everyday who knows what will happen. Then you are adding all the additional travel. Disney would be smart to wait the 2-3 weeks because the backlash of starting any spreading issues is a lot worse than not opening the same time as Universal. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pickle Rick

tlmadden73 said:


> What did Universal do with its hotel reservations? have they been cancelling them in a rolling manner like Disney or did they just cancel all reservations at once?
> Has Universal resorts been taking reservations for June or did they stop them like Disney?
> 
> Just curious how both parks (UO and Disney) plan on integrating their existing reservations with being open .. but at a limited capacity. Obviously UO has it a lot easier with only a few resorts super close to the parks and the parks with one point of entry (the parking garage) to get to City Walk and then both parks. Disney's widespread layout is probably a detriment to some of these safety procedures.



UO hotels are third party.


----------



## imjustafatkid

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Shoutout to UO though. They were the first to say “hey we’re closing through at least May 31st” then they worked hard to stick to that timeline as close as possible, and were first to present a clear and transparent plan.



Their leadership team has been much more impressive through this than Disney's. Opening June 5 just cements that. There's no scientific or legal reason to be closed any further along than that. I still believe June 1 was realistic.


----------



## Mit88

Hagrids is a great ride, but its not better than FOP or ROTR. I think Spider-Man is still the best ride on Universal property


----------



## Dis_Fan

Eric Smith said:


> I'd disagree with that statement.  What are Universal's top rides?  Hulk, Hagrid's and Gringotts?  I'd say ROTR, FOP and Everest are better than those.



Hulk, Spider-Man, Mummy, All of Harry Potter, Bluto Raft Barge are all top rides (last one is kind of a personal favorite I will concede).

Even some of the non "top rides" stack up. Jurrassic Park is equally as fun as Splash Mountain and MiB is equally as good as Buzz or Midway Mayhem shooting rides.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

AmberMV said:


> 100% DeSantis will approve UO


Advisor to the Gov: “Sir, here is UO plan to reopen. If you’ll see on slide 1 I’ll sta...”
Ronnie: “APPROVED”
Advisor: “But sir we haven’t...”
Ronnie:”I SAID APPROVED!!”


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Hagrids is a great ride, but its not better than FOP or ROTR. I think Spider-Man is still the best ride on Universal property




I keep forgetting about RotR. We left a week before it opened.


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> Sure unless it’s b/c they’re waiting on a better deal from the nba.


C"mon now, snap out of it.    You got this stuck in your head now.  Disney will handle the NBA if that is what they decide, but it will have zero effect on the parks/hotels outside of maybe one Hotel (and that won't be for the players).


----------



## Mit88

Dis_Fan said:


> Hulk, Spider-Man, Mummy, All of Harry Potter, Bluto Raft Barge are all top rides (last one is kind of a personal favorite I will concede).
> 
> Even some of the non "top rides" stack up. *Jurrassic Park is equally as fun as Splash Mountain* and MiB is equally as good as Buzz or Midway Mayhem shooting rides.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Mit88 said:


> Hagrids is a great ride, but its not better than FOP or ROTR. I think Spider-Man is still the best ride on Universal property


We’re all entitled to our opinions, no matter how wrong they may be


----------



## Eric Smith

Moliphino said:


> We're the same way. I've wanted to see the HP stuff for a while, but it's so much easier to just stay at Disney. Plus they keep adding new HP stuff, which makes me put off thinking of going until it's all done.


It is worth going a day to see the HP stuff, but that's the only thing in either park that I feel is on the level of the Disney parks.  The rest of it is like a nicer regional park.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Farro said:


> I'll take the long-shot bet - if they get the NBA, they will wait until after - sometime in July.



I'm truly curious. What makes people think Disney would keep everything closed just because they got the NBA? If anything, that helps them gain more revenue while still opening the parks. It's not like the NBA players at the WWOS would be crossing over with park guests much. This seems like a very simple thing to plan around.


----------



## Dis_Fan

Mit88 said:


> Hagrids is a great ride, but its not better than FOP or ROTR. I think Spider-Man is still the best ride on Universal property



The Simpsons, while not as technical, is better then FOP for me.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed that UO's best rides are wildly overrated.  I personally prefer the UO of the older days, Jaws, King Kong, etc, over the many screen based rides it has now.


I really like that old King Kong ride.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Eric Smith said:


> I really like that old King Kong ride.



Much better than the one in IOA now, IMO.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Moliphino said:


> We're the same way. I've wanted to see the HP stuff for a while, but it's so much easier to just stay at Disney. Plus they keep adding new HP stuff, which makes me put off thinking of going until it's all done.



It's worth trying, and also staying on Universal property. They have much better park perks for their resort guests with the unlimited line skipping.


----------



## e_yerger

okay guys can we stop with the which-rides-are-better..... tbh all rides are better than just sitting at home in quarantine all day


----------



## Criickette

e_yerger said:


> I think THAT is the reason Disney will present their proposal privately and release the information on their own terms.



It was discussed and clarified this morning, during the “Tourism Task Force” meeting, that ALL plans must be presented publicly (and verbally) to the Task Force due to the Sunshine Law.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Jurassic Park is FANTASTIC.  I just love how completely soaked you get!  Disney needs a ride like that.  I even rode it this past December and froze my butt off after.  I went on Hagrid's for the first time 2 days before ROTR....I love them both and please don't make me choose.    I rode Hagrid's three times in a row.  Gringott's was a disappointment though.  I'm just not a huge screen person.  The audio on parts of the ride broke for us and that quickly made me realize how much we didn't move.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I keep forgetting about RotR. We left a week before it opened.



Can’t be the better than Hagrids if you havent ridden it yet. They’re 2 different rides. You might still prefer Hagrids over RotR when you do get to ride it, and you wont be wrong because opinions on rides is subjective. I have loved every iteration of Journey into your imagination that theres been. I didnt like Great Movie Ride. I like Mission Space. Those arent popular opinions, but theyre mine.


----------



## Dis_Fan

Mit88 said:


>


 
I stand by my opinion. It is just as well themed and has a even more thrilling ending then Splash. And has great re-ride ability. And it has a Splash Zone so people not riding can still get wet.


----------



## Farro

imjustafatkid said:


> I'm truly curious. What makes people think Disney would keep everything closed just because they got the NBA? If anything, that helps them gain more revenue while still opening the parks. It's not like the NBA players at the WWOS would be crossing over with park guests much. This seems like a very simple thing to plan around.


 My thought is that Disney is opening at such a reduced capacity that it's not monetarily worth it, NBA may make more money for them in short term, while possibly being able to open later with less restrictions, more capacity.

Probably won't happen.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

e_yerger said:


> okay guys can we stop with the which-rides-are-better..... tbh all rides are better than just sitting at home in quarantine all day


Not true. Small world is a cruel and unusual form of punishment and I’d rather be in quarantine for 8 more years than ride that again, and I will die on this hill.


----------



## Mit88

Dis_Fan said:


> I stand by my opinion. It is just as well themed and has a even more thrilling ending then Splash. And has great re-ride ability. And it has a Splash Zone so people not riding can still get wet.



I love Jurassic Park the ride. But Splash Mountain is one of my favorite rides ive ever ridden. I wish theyd give Jurassic Park a full refurb, but not with Jurassic World, thats all I ask


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> It is worth going a day to see the HP stuff, but that's the only thing in either park that I feel is on the level of the Disney parks.  The rest of it is like a nicer regional park.



We went back in the early 00's (IOA was open, no HP yet) and had fun, but haven't felt the need to work it in again since. Disney makes it way too easy and cost effective to just stay onsite.


----------



## tinkerhon

J-BOY said:


> Universal just announced their opening date of June 5th and masks will be required for all.



Any thoughts of the air travel restrictions into Fla, now that Universal has announced a June 5 opening ? Would hope they would be lifted soon


----------



## SierraT

Glad to see people are off the mask debate and onto the Disney vs. Universal topic.


----------



## elleherself

I'm really glad Universal is so communicative with their plans, but I'm feeling very conflicted about when I should return. I've been missing the parks SO much, but I just can't justify going back this summer, between the virus, the heat, and the fact that someone in my party is high risk. I'm interested to see how they handle annual passes, I hope it's similar to Shanghai and they don't restart the clock until the need for restrictions has passed.


----------



## Laurabearz

Happy to see things progressing. Watching The Dis on YouTube break it all down.


----------



## Tigger's ally

imjustafatkid said:


> I'm truly curious. What makes people think Disney would keep everything closed just because they got the NBA? If anything, that helps them gain more revenue while still opening the parks. It's not like the NBA players at the WWOS would be crossing over with park guests much. This seems like a very simple thing to plan around.


yeah, especially since if the get the NBA and the MLS the WWOS complex would be closed as tight as Fort Knox with only highly credentialed essential people getting in the gate.  Players would be over at the Gaylord, Four Seasons, the Grand or the Waldorf.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> My thought is that Disney is opening at such a reduced capacity that it's not monetarily worth it, NBA may make more money for them in short term, while possibly being able to open later with less restrictions, more capacity.
> 
> Probably won't happen.



Disney would still make a lot of money at 20% capacity. Far more than what theyre making now. They dont need to close everyone but the millionaire basketball players off the property. They can easily just give them one full resort and that would be perfectly fine for all partys


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> yeah, especially since if the get the NBA and the MLS the WWOS complex would be closed as tight as Fort Knox with only highly credentialed essential people getting in the gate.  Players would be over at the Gaylord, Four Seasons, the Grand or the Waldorf.



Then they’d have to close off Disney Springs....


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> I love Jurassic Park the ride. But Splash Mountain is one of my favorite rides ive ever ridden. I wish theyd give Jurassic Park a full refurb, but not with Jurassic World, thats all I ask



They updated this ride in CA. That version should eventually come to FL.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> Picking an opening date and missing it will tick off more people.   At this point, it you have a vacation booked in June, you should know the situation.



How? With Universal proposing to open June 1st, and other parks around the country already open or having announced their opening, it's not as black and white as you'd like to pretend it is.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Not true. Small world is a cruel and unusual form of punishment and I’d rather be in quarantine for 8 more years than ride that again, and I will die on this hill.


This is a fun one, what ride/show is worse than being home in quarantine?    My USO one is Rip Ride Rockit, because holy crap that vertical hill terrified me.  Like, I've been skydiving and this roller coaster I felt like I was going to die.  Something about the straight up was a big no-no for me!  

Disney it's Primeval Whirl.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


>


Yeah, Jurassic vs. what is probably the best themed ride EVER is not a fair fight.  And I actually like Jurassic.


----------



## brockash

tlmadden73 said:


> What did Universal do with its hotel reservations? have they been cancelling them in a rolling manner like Disney or did they just cancel all reservations at once?
> Has Universal resorts been taking reservations for June or did they stop them like Disney?
> 
> Just curious how both parks (UO and Disney) plan on integrating their existing reservations with being open .. but at a limited capacity. Obviously UO has it a lot easier with only a few resorts super close to the parks and the parks with one point of entry (the parking garage) to get to City Walk and then both parks. Disney's widespread layout is probably a detriment to some of these safety procedures.


Not sure what they've been doing, but I was just able to change our canceled Disney trip to a Universal one, same dates, staying at a Universal hotel.


----------



## Eric Smith

FlagrantFleur said:


> I'm genuinely curious: Do you think Disney is totally in the right by offering a promotion to incentivize people during a pandemic, then hear crickets from them on whether their vacation is still happening, then slowly send out a generic cancellation email to those same people with 2 weeks notice, with no indication that they will be offered anything else, and they cannot modify their vacations? I don't hate Disney, I just do not believe this was handled as well as it could have been for guest recovery. But I also realize that Disney's #1 duty it to their shareholders, period.


I think Disney offered a promotion for a timeframe when they thought for sure that they would be open.  Did anyone here think back in mid-March that things would be largely shut down in the US for two months straight?  I know I didn't.

Now that Disney is having to cancel reservations, I think they don't want to repeat their mistake.  I think they'll announce something once they re-open the parks and they are sure that they won't have to close them again due to another outbreak.  What do you want them to do?  They could offer another promotion, but be closed during that timeframe as well.  This is a very dynamic situation and I think we all need to be patient.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> They updated this ride in CA. That version should eventually come to FL.



I haven’t been on the UH updated version yet, but from videos, it doesn’t seem all too drastic of a change


----------



## RamblingMad

Now, I expect Disney to copy and paste Universal and add some Mickey art to their signage.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


> Then they’d have to close off Disney Springs....


Why?  None of those hotels are near the Springs.  Neither is WWOS.


----------



## tinkerhon

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed that UO's best rides are wildly overrated.  I personally prefer the UO of the older days, Jaws, King Kong, etc, over the many screen based rides it has now.



Loved those rides ! And the E.T ride -- and Earthquake ! 
And Terminator !


----------



## Eric Smith

imjustafatkid said:


> No chance. Disney is torpedoing the value of DVC memberships.


How?


----------



## mshanson3121

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Not true. Small world is a cruel and unusual form of punishment and I’d rather be in quarantine for 8 more years than ride that again, and I will die on this hill.



My husband will fully support you on this. In fact, anytime the children start to sing the song, he threatens to never take them back.


----------



## Eric Smith

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Jurassic Park is FANTASTIC.  I just love how completely soaked you get!  Disney needs a ride like that.  I even rode it this past December and froze my butt off after.  I went on Hagrid's for the first time 2 days before ROTR....I love them both and please don't make me choose.    I rode Hagrid's three times in a row.  Gringott's was a disappointment though.  I'm just not a huge screen person.  The audio on parts of the ride broke for us and that quickly made me realize how much we didn't move.


Go to Disneyland and ride their Splash Mountain.  You'll feel like you just jumped in to a lake.  I've never gotten so wet on a ride in my life.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> My thought is that Disney is opening at such a reduced capacity that it's not monetarily worth it, NBA may make more money for them in short term, while possibly being able to open later with less restrictions, more capacity.
> 
> Probably won't happen.



And, speaking frankly, even for some non-vlogger locals such as myself.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

We LOVE Splash Mountain.  Probably been on that ride more than any other at Disney.  On the other end of the spectrum, I agree that Small World is just a terrible, awful, no good, very bad ride.  The People Mover is WAY better than Small World.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Then they’d have to close off Disney Springs....


why would they?


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> I think Disney offered a promotion for a timeframe when they thought for sure that they would be open.  *Did anyone here think back in mid-March that things would be largely shut down in the US for two months straight?*  I know I didn't.



Several of us in fact did. And we were all informed of how crazy we supposedly were for thinking so   But then again, many of those same people didn't think they'd shut down period, in the first place.


----------



## Pickle Rick

tinkerhon said:


> Loved those rides ! And the E.T ride -- and Earthquake !
> And Terminator !



E.T. is the only ride left from the original UO opening.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> okay guys can we stop with the which-rides-are-better..... tbh all rides are better than just sitting at home in quarantine all day


Apparently that’s the hot news today....who has better rides. Universal giving an opening date with all those details. Who cares, right?


----------



## Eric Smith

Pickle Rick said:


> Much better than the one in IOA now, IMO.


I was frustrated that I waited almost an hour to go on that garbage ride.  Their innovation was to drive you through a tunnel of screens.  Great job Universal! /s


----------



## Dis5150

CastAStone said:


> The next Task Force meeting, and Disney's next opportunity to present a plan, is next Wednesday, 5/27. I would assume they will not release anything ahead of time in case the Task Force, Mayor, or Governor reject their plan. They may also choose to continue to wait.


Do we know when the agenda for that Task Force meeting will be announced?


----------



## Pickle Rick

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We LOVE Splash Mountain.  Probably been on that ride more than any other at Disney.  On the other end of the spectrum, I agree that Small World is just a terrible, awful, no good, very bad ride.  The People Mover is WAY better than Small World.



People Mover is one of the best rides in MK, heck at WDW, IMO.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> why would they?



If they’re keeping the parks closed because they’d be worried that NBA players would get too close to us “normies”, then theyd have to close the entire property off from the general public, including DS.


----------



## rteetz

One note that I thought was interesting but also useful/helpful was Universal giving guests free disposable face masks if they don't bring their own.


----------



## cakebaker

Dis5150 said:


> Do we know when the agenda for that Task Force meeting will be announced?


Good question! I’d love to see Disney on the next agenda.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Eric Smith said:


> How?



They made it clear throughout this entire process that DVC members were an afterthought. Took them entirely too long to come up with a plan for banked points, expiring points, etc. Far too long for the money that is invested. Many timeshare members spent money they didn't actually have to spend because DVC took too long to announce their plan.

This is the problem: They acted like a typical time share company. What has always set DVC apart is the "Disney" part of it. That's the reason those time shares have been able to keep value while most timeshares end up being worthless (in terms of selling value, not in terms of fun). This is just a further indicator that this is no longer a "Disney" time share company, but a typical time share company that cares very little for the owners of their time shares. It isn't just this one thing, but this is another in a line of disappointments for DVC members. That sort of treatment reduces the value of what you are buying, so that reduces the selling value for people's DVC memberships.


----------



## tinkerhon

Pickle Rick said:


> E.T. is the only ride left from the original UO opening.


With the best smell of any preshow/waiting queue!


----------



## Eric Smith

imjustafatkid said:


> Their leadership team has been much more impressive through this than Disney's. Opening June 5 just cements that. There's no scientific or legal reason to be closed any further along than that. I still believe June 1 was realistic.


No one is going to care if Universal turns in to a COVID epicenter.  People would have their pitchforks out if Disney did.  That's the fact of the matter and why Disney is being more cautious than Universal.  Disney is also a much larger operation than Universal.


----------



## mattpeto

TexasChick123 said:


> Their 43,000 WDW employees who are still waiting on unemployment checks would beg to differ with you...



Absolutely fair and valid point.  It's a tough balance, but ultimately being a little bit more conservative will make them look better to the masses.


----------



## fla4fun

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Not true. Small world is a cruel and unusual form of punishment and I’d rather be in quarantine for 8 more years than ride that again, and I will die on this hill.


I hear you, but I would have to substitute any coaster for IASW.  I would die before going on RNRC (seeing as riding the ride would kill me anyway).  

I think UO has more incentive (still paying TM) to open as soon as possible and less prep work (smaller resort) than Disney.  If I was Disney, I would be willing to let someone else open first and take the risk that something goes wrong.  All it takes is waiting out the 14 day incubation period, which in the scheme of things isn’t all that long to wait.  I am one of the people who got the cancellation email today and honestly it was almost a relief.  I will go to the beach in June and wait for August for Disney.


----------



## Pickle Rick

mattpeto said:


> Absolutely fair and valid point.  It's a tough balance, but ultimately being a little bit more conservative will make them look better to the masses.



It's a valid point, but it's also not WDW's fault that Florida's unemployment system is trash.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> No one is going to care if Universal turns in to a COVID epicenter.



Couldn't disagree more.  Locals do not want anywhere in the Orlando region to become that "COVID epicenter".


----------



## xuxa777

e_yerger said:


> probably yes, but we don't know.


if you have listenined to DeSantis talk about it in the past few days, he all but said yes he would approve it, no doubt there. It is all just formalities at this point. No doubt he and Disney already set the date and green lit etc. last week or so


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Absolutely fair and valid point.  It's a tough balance, but ultimately being a little bit more conservative will make them look better to the masses.



No it wont. Now Disney will get blasted for keeping people out of work while Universal is bringing employees back. Disney will never look good to the masses


----------



## RamblingMad

fla4fun said:


> I hear you, but I would have to substitute any coaster for IASW.  I would die before going on RNRC (seeing as riding the ride would kill me anyway).
> 
> I think UO has more incentive (still paying TM) to open as soon as possible and less prep work (smaller resort) than Disney.  If I was Disney, I would be willing to let someone else open first and take the risk that something goes wrong.  All it takes is waiting out the 14 day incubation period, which in the scheme of things isn’t all that long to wait.  I am one of the people who got the cancellation email today and honestly it was almost a relief.  I will go to the beach in June and wait for August for Disney.



After this is all over, I wonder how many Disney employees go to Universal.


----------



## pahoben

mshanson3121 said:


> My husband will fully support you on this. In fact, anytime the children start to sing the song, he threatens to never take them back.


What horrible unfair comments about THE greatest ride EVER in the history of theme parks.  I can hear that beautiful song starting now in the back of my mind. Don’t fight the music-go with it.  I often say to my wife and kids-Look I can’t believe it there is no line for Small World-lets ride it again!


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> After this is all over, I wonder how many Disney employees go to Universal.



Thats a good point. With everything opening back up, unemployment checks not coming in, if Disney waits too long, their castmembers will just look elsewhere for employment.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> No it wont. Now Disney will get blasted for keeping people out of work while Universal is bringing employees back. Disney will never look good to the masses



And yet, they will still have no problem bringing the masses to the parks.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> One note that I thought was interesting but also useful/helpful was Universal giving guests free disposable face masks if they don't bring their own.


Hate to go back to a mask discussion, but did Universal state its position on masks for the parks (I didn't see it when I skimmed their new procedures)?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> Thats a good point. With everything opening back up, unemployment checks not coming in, if Disney waits too long, their castmembers will just look elsewhere for employment.



If UO is at first bringing their full timers back, and not the furloughed part timers back yet, what employment would be available at UO?


----------



## SaintsManiac

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hate to go back to a mask discussion, but did Universal state its position on masks for the parks (I didn't see it when I skimmed their new procedures)?



Yes they are required and they will give out disposable ones if you don't have one.


----------



## Tandy

Dis5150 said:


> Do we know when the agenda for that Task Force meeting will be announced?


Does Disney fall under this task force? Cant they pretty much do what they want county level?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Hate to go back to a mask discussion, but did Universal state its position on masks for the parks (I didn't see it when I skimmed their new procedures)?



Required.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Eric Smith said:


> No one is going to care if Universal turns in to a COVID epicenter.  People would have their pitchforks out if Disney did.  That's the fact of the matter and why Disney is being more cautious than Universal.  Disney is also a much larger operation than Universal.


I disagree. UO is a major major theme park regardless of its physical size compared to Disney. A COVID outbreak there would be major news and people would care (you think CBS, Fox, and ABC. news wouldn’t love to showcase a brand of their rival’s in bad light if a legit story is there?).

and why is it also not equally likely that Disney isn’t trying to put together some safer plan and simply that they either have some hang up with the NBA or maybe are just botching the rollout of the announcement timeline? I mean they botch a lot of stuff from shopDisney limited releases, ROTR opening, etc., etc.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> And yet, they will still have no problem bringing the masses to the parks.



And they wouldnt have a problem bringing the masses to the parks if they werent conservative with their reopening strategy. Point is, no matter what happens, Disney will receive bad PR some way or another. So thinking theyre basing their decisions on how theyll be perceived is a non factor


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Eric Smith said:


> No one is going to care if Universal turns in to a COVID epicenter.  People would have their pitchforks out if Disney did.  That's the fact of the matter and why Disney is being more cautious than Universal.  Disney is also a much larger operation than Universal.



I just think some people are beginning to just not care about the risk as much as they use to. My 80 year old mother refuses to stay home anymore, and wants to take her chances. I try and change the mind, but its not possible. So I am not as sure if Disney would have pitchforks out considering anyone who goes, knows the risk and is taking the risk, being as safe as they can. I don't see how people who go nuts and care if God forbid that happened when literally everyone going knows what might happen.

I also personally think Universal can't be compared to Disney. Disney is a much bigger property with many more hotels and activities, restaurants etc etc. Not to mention, I just think its much harder to restart Disney parks then universal parks. The guest experience is different. The cast members from all over the world and country. I just feel its a different ball game.

I can't wait to see how universal can manage when so many rides are 3D. They better sanitize those glasses well 

I wouldn't be shocked if Disney comes out with a date a few days from now. I did say yesterday though, they have to secretly want to reopen before the other one, even just by a week


----------



## Eric Smith

imjustafatkid said:


> They made it clear throughout this entire process that DVC members were an afterthought. Took them entirely too long to come up with a plan for banked points, expiring points, etc. Far too long for the money that is invested. Many timeshare members spent money they didn't actually have to spend because DVC took too long to announce their plan.
> 
> This is the problem: They acted like a typical time share company. What has always set DVC apart is the "Disney" part of it. That's the reason those time shares have been able to keep value while most timeshares end up being worthless (in terms of selling value, not in terms of fun). This is just a further indicator that this is no longer a "Disney" time share company, but a typical time share company that cares very little for the owners of their time shares. It isn't just this one thing, but this is another in a line of disappointments for DVC members. That sort of treatment reduces the value of what you are buying, so that reduces the selling value for people's DVC memberships.


DVC value hasn't been destroyed.  Resale contract prices haven't dropped.  DVC didn't handle the initial closures well at all, but they have put policies in place to help the owners.  It's not a perfect situation, but it's far from destroying the value of DVC.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> And they wouldnt have a problem bringing the masses to the parks if they werent conservative with their reopening strategy. Point is, no matter what happens, Disney will receive bad PR some way or another. So thinking theyre basing their decisions on how theyll be perceived is a non factor



I do think they care greatly on how they are perceived.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> If UO is at first bringing their full timers back, and not the furloughed part timers back yet, what employment would be available at UO?



There are job openings now, not just at Universal. And they pay more than the nothing theyve received from unemployment


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Required.


Thanks.  I think we've debated to death whether masks should be required, or whether anyone will enforce that requirement, just wondered what Universal was doing as an initial matter.


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just think some people are beginning to just not care about the risk as much as they use to. My 80 year old mother refuses to stay home anymore, and wants to take her chances. I try and change the mind, but its not possible. So I am not as sure if Disney would have pitchforks out considering anyone who goes, knows the risk and is taking the risk, being as safe as they can.
> 
> I also personally think Universal can't be compared to Disney. Disney is a much bigger property with many more hotels and activities, restaurants etc etc. Not to mention, I just think its much harder to restart Disney parks then universal parks. The guest experience is different. The cast members from all over the world and country. I just feel its a different ball game.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if Disney comes out with a date a few days from now. I did say yesterday though, they have to secretly want to reopen before the other one, even just by a week


I agree, I think a lot of people are just acting like the situation is over because they are sick of dealing with it.  I hope we are on the downslope and the procedures put in place help to alleviate the risk.  That also relies on people following those procedures.  I'm not confident that is going to happen.  I think Universal is in a better situation to open because it is largely a locals park.  There's less risk of people coming from more infected areas and spreading the virus at the parks.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> There are job openings now, not just at Universal. And they pay more than the nothing theyve received from unemployment



I doubt UO would be hiring if they haven't brought back their furloughed part time cm's yet, if that's the case (I know one part timer in city walk who hasn't been called back to work yet).


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> I do think they care greatly on how they are perceived.



Then why did they wait 4 days to close the parks after they announced the closures? They care a lot less than you think they do. Social media was filled with “Disney is trying to kill people with these crowds” on that Sunday night. You know how someone deals with that situation that cares as much as you think they do about their image would have done? Close the night that they announced the closure.


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> I doubt UO would be hiring if they haven't brought back their furloughed part time cm's yet, if that's the case (I know one part timer in city walk who hasn't been called back to work yet).



Read the first sentence again.

“Not just Universal”


----------



## SierraT

I guess I can see some of the delay with Disney because all their resorts are owned by them (the idea of reopening all those resorts gives me a headache).  Universal resorts are owned by Loews and essentially a separate entity.  I’m sure Loews coordinates with Universal, but they are still responsible for their own brand.  I will say the older I get the less I want to commando through theme parks and find the on site universal resorts much more relaxing.  Plus, it probably sounds ridiculous, but the bar comes to your pool chair.  Haha!

Also, I still like the Disney parks more but you really can’t compare them to Universal.  They aren’t the same and it’s not a bad thing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If Disney loses crowds in large numbers it’s going to be because of a larger economic issue not because people are mad at them.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> Then why did they wait 4 days to close the parks after they announced the closures? They care a lot less than you think they do. Social media was filled with “Disney is trying to kill people with these crowds” on that Sunday night. You know how someone deals with that situation that cares as much as you think they do about their image would have done? Close the night that they announced the closure.



I don't think that proves anything.  A company that prides themselves on the utmost excellence in guest experience is going to care how they are perceived.  I'd argue it's a smarter move to let the much smaller UO go first as the guinea pig, and then go from there.


----------



## Mit88

If Disney opened tomorrow, people would be there and people would say its too soon to open

If Disney opened on Jan 1st, 2021 people would be there and people would say its too soon to open


----------



## LSUmiss

CastAStone said:


> If there winds up being a flood of resale contracts from members angry that Disney took their time and gave thoughtful consideration to a reopening plan and date, I look forward to buying their contracts at a discount.


I’m sorry, but I don’t think it’s b/c they’re being careful b/c they care so much about the health & well-being of staff & guests. I think this is all about $$, PR & politics.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> Read the first sentence again.
> 
> “Not just Universal”



Is there any evidence that most Disney CM's haven't gotten unemployment yet?  And who's to say one would want to leave their job at WDW for a job with less benefits, and lose their seniority?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> There are job openings now, not just at Universal. And they pay more than the nothing theyve received from unemployment


The Universal job openings you see on their site were there before they closed. Nothing new has opened up, I'm unemployed and I'm checking both properties everyday. My merch manager has been told to be ready to start working next week at IOA, (she been getting paid 80% of her paycheck cause she's full time) my character friend who is pt and furloughed has not been called or received any type of messaging yet


----------



## gappedout

Tandy said:


> Does Disney fall under this task force? Cant they pretty much do what they want county level?


Disney was at the Task Force meeting today.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> If Disney opened tomorrow, people would be there and people would say its too soon to open
> 
> If Disney opened on Jan 1st, 2021 people would be there and people would say its too soon to open



Then what are you arguing about? Are you mad because you think they should be opened already or are you mad because they are waiting?

I'm confused.


----------



## yulilin3

Pickle Rick said:


> Is there any evidence that most Disney CM's haven't gotten unemployment yet?  And who's to say one would want to leave their job at WDW for a job with less benefits, and lose their seniority?


just google Disney CM furloghed not getting paid and you'll get your answer. Some heartbreaking stories too. People have started a CM pantry to help those CM who don't have enough money to buy food https://www.facebook.com/castmemberpantry/


----------



## Mit88

Pickle Rick said:


> I don't think that proves anything.  A company that prides themselves on the utmost excellence in guest experience is going to care how they are perceived.  I'd argue it's a smarter move to let the much smaller UO go first as the guinea pig, and then go from there.



And thats what theyre doing. But its not because they dont want people to talk poorly about them, its because theyre just not ready to open yet, Universal is. Doesnt mean Disney wont announce next week their opening plans


----------



## Pickle Rick

yulilin3 said:


> just google Disney CM furloghed not getting paid and you'll get your answer. Some heartbreaking stories too. People have started a CM pantry to help those CM who don't have enough money to buy food



I mean the furloughed CM's I know haven gotten their unemployment, and some others are in fact still pending, even though they have all their info up to date.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> And thats what theyre doing. But its not because they dont want people to talk poorly about them, its because theyre just not ready to open yet, Universal is. Doesnt mean Disney wont announce next week their opening plans



Maybe they will, maybe they won't.  But I doubt UO opening first is a factor in their plans in the slightest.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Then what are you arguing about? Are you mad because you think they should be opened already or are you mad because they are waiting?
> 
> I'm confused.



I’m not arguing, and I’m not mad. I know theyre not basing their decision on how they’ll be perceived


----------



## LSUmiss

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Universal is much easier to plan for and I think that Universal's top rides are generally better as a group than those of Disney.  If Universal had better dining options (I'm not a huge fan of their dining) then we might do a Universal-only trip anyway.  I suspect next trip -- probably in 2021 since there's going to be another virus surge in the fall -- we'll split our time equally between the two, whereas in the past it was usually 80% of the time at Disney.  But that has nothing to do with how Disney has handled the pandemic response, since I think they've been spot on.


Ok fine but when there are multiple reports of trips cancelled by Disney today & a DVC owner calls to see if they will be closed for her dates 6/8-6/12 b/c she hasn’t officially been sent an email & CMs she talks to have no clue, that’s not acceptable imo. That’s the kinda stuff I’m talking about.


----------



## Tandy

gappedout said:


> Disney was at the Task Force meeting today.


But are they bound under them? They can be there - do they have to answer to them however?


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Just with how slow they’re moving on the Springs side. Opened non-Disney stuff yesterday. 2 Disney stores and D-luxe burger this coming Wednesday. Waiting an entire week just to open 3 locations. Disney will want to err on the side of caution.


It’s a lot to balance...

Their tenants are going to be screaming even louder than they are now (I’m assuming since many commercial tenants are) for rent reductions if they see businesses picking up in CityWalk while they whither in DS. The novelty of DS opening again will wear off quick to the locals...


----------



## yulilin3

Tandy said:


> But are they bound under them? They can be there - do they have to answer to them however?


the task force was created to present guidelines to the Mayor and then to the Gov. So whatever they present and if is approved they will be bound by that


----------



## SierraT

LSUmiss said:


> I’m sorry, but I don’t think it’s b/c they’re being careful b/c they care so much about the health & well-being of staff & guests. I think this is all about $$, PR & politics.



My husband said this exact thing today.  I just can not imagine what is going on behind the scenes.

I also think if Disney cared so much about their cast members they would pay them more than minimum wage.  If I had to pick one bone with them, it would be how they pay (or not pay) their employees.  It is not the greatest company to work for but some of the people who work there are wonderful.  

I don’t want to start a debate about pay but it really breaks my heart to see these people who live paycheck to paycheck starving right now.  It’s just not right.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> The Universal job openings you see on their site were there before they closed. Nothing new has opened up, I'm unemployed and I'm checking both properties everyday. My merch manager has been told to be ready to start working next week at IOA, (she been getting paid 80% of her paycheck cause she's full time) my character friend who is pt and furloughed has not been called or received any type of messaging yet



I didnt say theyd go to universal to get a job. There are more places that employ and pay people in Florida than the theme parks. I said places in florida are hiring, “*not just universal”. *Meaning if Disney says theyre not deciding any time soon, their employees might say, well ok, ill find another job that pays.


----------



## inlalaland

SierraT said:


> My husband said this exact thing today.  I just can not imagine what is going on behind the scenes.
> 
> *I also think if Disney cared so much about their cast members they would pay them more than minimum wage*.  If I had to pick one bone with them, it would be how they pay (or not pay) their employees.  It is not the greatest company to work for.



They do.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Mit88 said:


> I didnt say theyd go to universal to get a job. There are more places that employ and pay people in Florida than the theme parks. I said places in florida are hiring, “*not just universal”. Meaning if Disney says theyre not deciding any time soon, their employees might say, well ok, ill find another job that pays*.



Or, they just find a job in the mean time (assuming they aren't getting unemployment), and then go back to WDW once they are called back.  Doesn't mean they have to just flat out leave the company.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Not true. Small world is a cruel and unusual form of punishment and I’d rather be in quarantine for 8 more years than ride that again, and I will die on this hill.


Completely agreed as someone who was stuck on it for 45 mins once during an after hours and still has nightmares. FYI, the music on repeat is super annoying but it beats out the creepy “clicking” when it stops


----------



## yulilin3

SierraT said:


> My husband said this exact thing today.  I just can not imagine what is going on behind the scenes.
> 
> I also think if Disney cared so much about their cast members they would pay them more than minimum wage.  If I had to pick one bone with them, it would be how they pay (or not pay) their employees.  It is not the greatest company to work for but some of the people who work there are wonderful.
> 
> I don’t want to start a debate about pay but it really breaks my heart to see these people who live paycheck to paycheck starving right now.  It’s just not right.


this is one of those things that someone says and then it blows up. Currently Disney is paying $13 entry level with the union guaranteeing the pay will go up to $15 next year.
Entry level at Publix? $10, any fast food place? $9.5
Not only that CM are now able to go to college on Disney's pocket. My DD is getting her AA (she's 19) and can continue with higher learning and Disney through the Aspire program pays for her tuition and books. They also get really good health insurance benefits
Not saying the pay can't be better, but it is definitely higher than most entry level positions


----------



## Pickle Rick

SierraT said:


> My husband said this exact thing today.  I just can not imagine what is going on behind the scenes.
> 
> I also think if Disney cared so much about their cast members they would pay them more than minimum wage.  If I had to pick one bone with them, it would be how they pay (or not pay) their employees.  It is not the greatest company to work for but some of the people who work there are wonderful.
> 
> I don’t want to start a debate about pay but it really breaks my heart to see these people who live paycheck to paycheck starving right now.  It’s just not right.



the base Disney hourly pay rate will be $15 an hour in 2021, well above the Florida minimum wage.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Eric Smith said:


> I think Disney offered a promotion for a timeframe when they thought for sure that they would be open.  Did anyone here think back in mid-March that things would be largely shut down in the US for two months straight?  I know I didn't.
> 
> Now that Disney is having to cancel reservations, I think they don't want to repeat their mistake.  I think they'll announce something once they re-open the parks and they are sure that they won't have to close them again due to another outbreak.  What do you want them to do?  They could offer another promotion, but be closed during that timeframe as well.  This is a very dynamic situation and I think we all need to be patient.


I totally agree with you, putting out that offer was a mistake, and I get that they don't want to repeat it. Now, only because you asked: I would like an all expenses paid vacation to WDW with private tours, walk on rides, etc   All in good jest. In all seriousness, something to the effect of an email stating "hey, were sorry you have been cancelled again. When we have a more formal date, you will receive an email from us with any offer details. Hang tight". Just my thoughts.


----------



## RamblingMad

Pickle Rick said:


> Or, they just find a job in the mean time (assuming they aren't getting unemployment), and then go back to WDW once they are called back.  Doesn't mean they have to just flat out leave the company.



It really depends how they’ve been treated throughout these closures. If Universal is treating their employees better, then they might jump ship and apply to Universal once new positions post.


----------



## Pickle Rick

RamblingMad said:


> It really depends how they’ve been treated throughout these closures. If Universal is treating their employees better, then they might jump ship and apply to Universal once new positions post.



maybe some of the newer CM's, or part timers without much seniority.  I can't see a full timer with seniority leaving just like that to another company, but who knows.   I just don't think a few weeks or even a month longer closure will cause a giant exodus of Disney CM's to go to UO, but who knows.


----------



## Jrb1979

First I will say I am happy to see Universal has a plan to reopen. I am hoping that the plans they put in place are enforced. That's all that matters for me to go back to the park. 

They only comment I have to say about all of this is I don't understand why so many of you look down on other parks?


----------



## SierraT

yulilin3 said:


> this is one of those things that someone says and then it blows up. Currently Disney is paying $13 entry level with the union guaranteeing the pay will go up to $15 next year.
> Entry level at Publix? $10, any fast food place? $9.5



I’m not up on the debates (well, aside from masks).    I can edit if it’s going to go off the rails.  

I guess I just think people deserve more.


----------



## Mit88

Its all irrelevant because Disney is not going to wait much longer to open. Unless you have money on a certain date in the far future, the writing is on the wall that theyre not going to be very far behind Universal.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Its all irrelevant because Disney is not going to wait much longer to open. Unless you have money on a certain date in the far future, the writing is on the wall that theyre not going to be very far behind Universal.


Exactly.  Even though they are very different parks, I've been going to both of these my entire life, and often.  They always run on a parallel to each other, without wild deviations from each other.  People are laughing that I say Disney will be a week after Universal, but I'd be surprised if their openings aren't close in dates.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> First I will say I am happy to see Universal has a plan to reopen. I am hoping that the plans they put in place are enforced. That's all that matters for me to go back to the park.
> 
> They only comment I have to say about all of this is I don't understand why so many of you look down on other parks?



I don’t look down, they’re just not Disney. If I want a Disney vacation there’s no substitute. Not at another park, and not any other vacation for that matter. Disney is more than just the rides and the parks. Don’t make me start getting all emotional and talking about the feels .

 If I want to spend a day or two at an amusement park and hit up some really fun rides the others have their appeal too.


----------



## AmberMV

Other question is, I didn't see it asked yet, is Universal going to use a reservation system for their opening to either APs or the public?  Or just show up and come in until capacity is reached (whatever that may be)?


----------



## KBoopaloo

This may have been mentioned already but are Universal’s CMs unionized?


----------



## Pickle Rick

KBoopaloo said:


> This may have been mentioned already but are Universal’s CMs unionized?



No.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Exactly.  Even though they are very different parks, I've been going to both of these my entire life, and often.  They always run on a parallel to each other, without wild deviations from each other.  People are laughing that I say Disney will be a week after Universal, but I'd be surprised if their openings aren't close in dates.



There seems to be an agenda from a select few that have stated late summer, early 2021 reopening dates that there will never be enough evidence that Disney will open up before their predicted dates. 

If Disney announced an opening date of June 15th tomorrow there would be people here that would say “I dont believe them. Something will go wrong that they’ll be forced to push it back to the date I predicted”


----------



## cristen72

I know I’m in the minority, but I’m wondering what Sea World/Discovery Cove will do.   We are scheduled to be there for 3 days starting 6/7 before we were moving over to Disney.


----------



## J-BOY

Jrb1979 said:


> First I will say I am happy to see Universal has a plan to reopen. I am hoping that the plans they put in place are enforced. That's all that matters for me to go back to the park.
> 
> They only comment I have to say about all of this is I don't understand why so many of you look down on other parks?


I don't look down on the other parks, and not many others do - the other parks just don't offer what Disney does, IMO. I don't think most people go to Disney for their thrill rides, which is where other parks excel.

Personally, I go because I do enjoy the rides myself (I don't really like thrill rides much), I enjoy Disney IP, and I feel like they offer a good mix of entertainment, leisure and food options. I haven't found any amusement or theme park that captures the same sensation of child-like novelty that Disney does. It doesn't mean I think Six Flags, Cedar Fair, or even Universal are lesser. They just cater to a different preference than my own. Some people are into that, some aren't. And that's okay!


----------



## Mit88

J-BOY said:


> I don't look down on the other parks, and not many others do - the other parks just don't offer what Disney does. I don't think most people go to Disney for their thrill rides, which is where other parks excel.
> 
> Personally, I go because I do enjoy the rides myself (I don't really like thrill rides much), I enjoy Disney IP, and I feel like they offer a good mix of entertainment, leisure and food options. I haven't found any amusement or theme park that captures the same sensation of child-like novelty that Disney does. It doesn't mean I think Six Flags, Cedar Fair, or even Universal or lesser. They just cater to a different preference than my own. Some people are into that, some aren't. And that's okay!



People have a preference. I dont know why thats being misconstrued as looking down on the other park(s). I havent seen anyone say “Universal sucks, and here’s why”. I prefer being on Disney property for an elongated trip. But Halloween Horror Nights is on of my most looked forward to things of the entire year.


----------



## Jenny412

yulilin3 said:


> this is one of those things that someone says and then it blows up. Currently Disney is paying $13 entry level with the union guaranteeing the pay will go up to $15 next year.
> Entry level at Publix? $10, any fast food place? $9.5
> Not only that CM are now able to go to college on Disney's pocket. My DD is getting her AA (she's 19) and can continue with higher learning and Disney through the Aspire program pays for her tuition and books. They also get really good health insurance benefits
> Not saying the pay can't be better, but it is definitely higher than most entry level positions


Actually entry level at Publix is $12.50


----------



## Jrb1979

J-BOY said:


> I don't look down on the other parks, and not many others do - the other parks just don't offer what Disney does. I don't think most people go to Disney for their thrill rides, which is where other parks excel.
> 
> Personally, I go because I do enjoy the rides myself (I don't really like thrill rides much), I enjoy Disney IP, and I feel like they offer a good mix of entertainment, leisure and food options. I haven't found any amusement or theme park that captures the same sensation of child-like novelty that Disney does. It doesn't mean I think Six Flags, Cedar Fair, or even Universal or lesser. They just cater to a different preference than my own. Some people are into that, some aren't. And that's okay!


That I understand and to each their own. I travel the country just to ride roller coasters every summer. For me child-like novelty doesn't do much. What I was getting at by looking down in other parks is the offhand jabs at Universal. Its fine if you don't like the park but you don't to take jabs at them.


----------



## tinkerhon

Anyone else think it's safe to assume that Disney will be using the virtual queue for the majority of their larger (most popular) attractions once they reopen?  I skimmed it, but I believe that's the Universal plan right now


----------



## yulilin3

Jenny412 said:


> Actually entry level at Publix is $12.50


It's not here in central Florida.  I had an interview with them in March.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> That I understand and to each their own. I travel the country just to ride roller coasters every summer. For me child-like novelty doesn't do much. What I was getting at by looking down in other parks is the offhand jabs at Universal. Its fine if you don't like the park but you don't to take jabs at them.



I see more jabs from Disney fans at Disney, tbh.


----------



## J-BOY

Pickle Rick said:


> I see more jabs from Disney fans at Disney, tbh.


This is 100% accurate, and a good point. We're on a Disney board right now - safe to say that most people here are Disney fans over others.


----------



## Jrb1979

Pickle Rick said:


> I see more jabs from Disney fans at Disney, tbh.


At this time they deserve the jabs about how they are handling this. 

The reason I like Universal more is the lack of planning and being able to ride multiple attractions in the same day. The last time I was there I rode the Mummy about 10 times in one day. Disney you're lucky to ride some attractions once.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tinkerhon said:


> Anyone else think it's safe to assume that Disney will be using the virtual queue for the majority of their larger (most popular) attractions once they reopen?  I skimmed it, but I believe that's the Universal plan right now



Not as safe an assumption as something like masks but I think there’s a pretty good chance of it. Then they can control the amount of people in a queue at any one time as distancing is going to have them holding a lot less than normal.

A somewhat recent MDE change also backs up the theory that we’re getting more virtual queues. And so does Sven, lol.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tinkerhon said:


> Anyone else think it's safe to assume that Disney will be using the virtual queue for the majority of their larger (most popular) attractions once they reopen?  I skimmed it, but I believe that's the Universal plan right now


I think that depends on their IT capacity. And given what we know about Disney IT that will be a couple rides in each park and it will blow up in their faces an hour into opening.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Disney just released an update about Disneyland to let us know at this time there is no update.

Editing to add this is real - I know I post a lot of satirical content here, but this is actually real.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Jrb1979 said:


> At this time they deserve the jabs about how they are handling this.
> 
> The reason I like Universal more is the lack of planning and being able to ride multiple attractions in the same day. The last time I was there I rode the Mummy about 10 times in one day. Disney you're lucky to ride some attractions once.



I personally think they've done a good job considering the unprecedented situation, and I think what UO does has no bearing on what WDW will do.  Also, I believe it's easier to ride the rides multiple times at UO because it's smaller and usually less busy than WDW is, especially MK.


----------



## cakebaker

I just hope Disney follows with no reservations and what seems to be normal access to the parks just using general capacity limits. Just open all the parks by my date and my must haves would be met.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

gottalovepluto said:


> This should have been obvious but I was discussing what I felt was the probable Wall St *perception *of them not opening if others do. And no, Wall St won't be like "oh how cute, their keeping the kiddos safe"


One of the reasons that Disney is a beloved company with such brand loyalty is because its leaders understand that doing things to boost short term stock profits at the expense of long term brand damage is a bad idea.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> That I understand and to each their own. I travel the country just to ride roller coasters every summer. For me child-like novelty doesn't do much. What I was getting at by looking down in other parks is the offhand jabs at Universal. Its fine if you don't like the park but you don't to take jabs at them.


This is the Internet. Everyone takes jabs at everything


----------



## J-BOY

Jrb1979 said:


> At this time they deserve the jabs about how they are handling this.
> 
> The reason I like Universal more is the lack of planning and being able to ride multiple attractions in the same day. The last time I was there I rode the Mummy about 10 times in one day. Disney you're lucky to ride some attractions once.


I guess it depends on your viewpoint. You're calling people out for "jabs" at Universal, but now you say that Disney deserves them. Now who's being unfair? Lol


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I just hope Disney follows with no reservations and what seems to be normal access to the parks just using general capacity limits. Just open all the parks by my date and my must haves would be met.


I can't seem them open without some sort of reservation. I don't see how they control capacity any other way.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Other question is, I didn't see it asked yet, is Universal going to use a reservation system for their opening to either APs or the public?  Or just show up and come in until capacity is reached (whatever that may be)?


Anyone???


----------



## TexasChick123

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Disney just released an update about Disneyland to let us know at this time there is no update.



I saw that too. I was wondering what exactly what was the point of the announcement. “We just wanted to announce that we have nothing to announce.”


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> I think that depends on their IT capacity. And given what we know about Disney IT that will be a couple rides in each park and it will blow up in their faces an hour into opening.



If it's based on their IT capacity, will probably be one attraction per day , and alternating parks based on the day of the week !


----------



## jerry557

Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.

Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Anyone???


They didn't say


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

AmberMV said:


> Anyone???


They didn’t announce any details yet, but they do have a reservation system they’ve used for pass holder appreciation night so perhaps something like that could be repurposed?


----------



## EveDallas

Eric Smith said:


> No one is ticked off about Universal because Universal is a locals park.  I've taken a day to go to Universal during our last two trips.  Both times, we were able to do everything we wanted to in both parks in less than a day.  At the same time, Disney was fairly busy.  Universal doesn't draw nearly the same amount of people as Disney does because it's not as good.  If not for Harry Potter, we wouldn't bother going there at all.



It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I can't seem them open without some sort of reservation. I don't see how they control capacity any other way.


I would’ve thought that was important enough they would’ve mentioned it at least, but we’ll see.


----------



## wareagle57

AmberMV said:


> Other question is, I didn't see it asked yet, is Universal going to use a reservation system for their opening to either APs or the public?  Or just show up and come in until capacity is reached (whatever that may be)?



I feel like there has to be. At the very least for the trial days you’ll need an invite and a time a slot I would think. I don’t want to feel like I have to keep checking my phone if they aren’t going to require one. But I don’t want to miss out in case they do.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I would’ve thought that was important enough they would’ve mentioned it at least, but we’ll see.



Yeah, that seems like something that would be announced in the plans, not an afterthought that would be announced later


----------



## wareagle57

jerry557 said:


> Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.
> 
> Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.



Universal might be more pressed to open since they never stopped paying TMs. Disney is content to wait and make sure they aren’t hasty. They are letting Universal see what it is like to be Big Brother only this time they have everything to lose.


----------



## Pickle Rick

EveDallas said:


> It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?



While Disney is certainly more popular, I agree that UO is more than a "locals park", at least now for sure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> At this time they deserve the jabs about how they are handling this.
> 
> The reason I like Universal more is the lack of planning and being able to ride multiple attractions in the same day. The last time I was there I rode the Mummy about 10 times in one day. Disney you're lucky to ride some attractions once.



Hearing maybe 3 notes from an embarrassing amount of songs from around the parks has the power to make me cry at the drop of a hat. A fireworks show soundtrack will be full on tears down my face. On arrival day I keep my sunglasses on as much as possible so my family doesn’t mock me for tearing up at EVERYTHING. 

It’s not a slight against Universal, but the rides at Disney are just a small part of the appeal so being able to ride as many as possible isn’t a draw for us.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

EveDallas said:


> It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?


Well said. Plus UO needs to be examined through the prism of the last 10 years and the work they’ve done. The HP expansions are the best themed park area I’ve ever seen regardless if you like the IP or not. Volcano Bay makes Disney water parks look like Fun Spot designed them. The people they poached from Disney to lead the design, theming, and story for Epic Universe are elite. When that 4th gate opens a lot of people will be eating their hats as a result.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

EveDallas said:


> It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?



Locals park isn’t an insult, Disneyland is often referred to the same way.


----------



## MaC410

This park vs park debate is worse than the mask debate. At least the mask debate was slightly relevant to the topic.


----------



## 5onadime

I am a HUGE Disney World fan.   My family has gone almost every year since 1996.


jerry557 said:


> Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.
> 
> Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.


I agree completely!   Disney has not managed this well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.
> 
> Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.



All will be forgotten and forgiven once Disney is open again, IMO.


----------



## xuxa777

Disney Springs opened about a week/two weeks after City Walk, not too far of a stretch to expect the same pattern with the parks.


----------



## AvidDisReader

There is a bigger picture here than just opening so people can go on vacation and Cast Members can go back to work.  WDW, as the largest single site employer in the US, is a symbol for all Americans that once they open their doors, we are getting back to some normalcy.  Once they announce their opening it will be a big shot in the arm not just for their stock, or the stock market in general, but for the moral of the entire country,


----------



## summerw

jerry557 said:


> Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.
> 
> Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.



I think it’s intentional. Universal has always taken a harder line when guests ask for accommodations. These changes will be so big for the public mindset, I think Disney is content to let Universal take the heat being the leader.

I don’t think they’re being indecisive. I think they’re being purposely cautious. Disney’s brand relies so much on family and nostalgic feeling, they have more to lose If they look greedy rather than concerned.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> If they’re keeping the parks closed because they’d be worried that NBA players would get too close to us “normies”, then theyd have to close the entire property off from the general public, including DS.


They are not going to close anything besides a resort for NBA and MLS players.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> Disney Springs opened about a week/two weeks after City Walk, not too far of a stretch to expect the same pattern with the parks.


I am expecting the same. Disney is being conservative, they don’t want to jump the gun. They played wait and see with Springs vs. City Walk and will do the same with the parks. Disney is no doubt watching what others are doing.


----------



## Eric Smith

EveDallas said:


> It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?


It’s just stating a fact.  The majority of Universal guests are locals.  It’s not trying to put down Universal.


----------



## atricks

summerw said:


> I think it’s intentional. Universal has always taken a harder line when guests ask for accommodations. These changes will be so big for the public mindset, I think Disney is content to let Universal take the heat being the leader.
> 
> I don’t think they’re being indecisive. I think they’re being purposely cautious. Disney’s brand relies so much on family and nostalgic feeling, they have more to lose If they look greedy rather than concerned.



Universal has done a lot of misc park improvements and kept up construction while the parks have been closed.   Disney stopped pretty much everything.  Universal is taking a proactive approach, and Disney is being more passive.   It'll be interesting to see which one was the right approach in a year or so.


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> I am expecting the same. Disney is being conservative, they don’t want to jump the gun. They played wait and see with Springs vs. City Walk and will do the same with the parks. Disney is no doubt watching what others are doing.



Let Universal do the hard work, and we’ll copy has been WDW approach since Universal got HP.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> If Disney opened tomorrow, people would be there and people would say its too soon to open
> 
> If Disney opened on Jan 1st, 2021 people would be there and people would say its too soon to open


And many of those people at the parks would be the same people saying Disney is opening too early.


----------



## gatour

TexasChick123 said:


> I saw that too. I was wondering what exactly what was the point of the announcement. “We just wanted to announce that we have nothing to announce.”


Probably because they just wanted to announce just that.  Otherwise people will ask why they haven't announced anything.  At least they attempted announce that we have basically not decided on anything that we want to publicly announce.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> What ride does Universal have that Disney copied when they built FoP and RotR?



Disney didn’t have anything like the Harry Potter areas. Universal is far more immersive. They copied the concept with first Carsland and Avatar and then Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Brianstl said:


> They are not going to close anything besides a resort for NBA and MLS players.



I totally agree.  Bringing in the NBA and opening the parks are not mutually exclusive.  I'm speculating the NBA will take over the entirety of CSR and, obviously, WWOS.  Have dedicated transportation back and forth to only those locations and the NBA will be completely sealed off from the rest of WDW.  It would be a major win for CSR, WWOS, NBA, Disney, ESPN/ABC and wouldn't affect park operations, DS, water parks or the rest of the resorts in any way.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> Disney didn’t have anything like the Harry Potter areas. They copied the concept with first Carsland and Avatar and then Galaxy’s Edge.



Disney laid the foundation of lands when they built Disneyland. I love Hogwarts and Diagon alley, but let’s not act like Universal invented the wheel


----------



## Brianstl

I don't think anything will happen before the next scheduled meeting, but the task force could always hold an emergency session between scheduled meetings if one of the park operators wanted to present their plans before that date.


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> Universal seems to be outshining Disney a bit. Not because they are opening first, but it just seems they've taken the leading role here. They are the most vocal in these task force meetings. And they just seem to be more motivated to work all this out. They are the trendsetters right now. Usually its the other way around.
> 
> Disney just seems to be a bit indecisive and hesitating to do anything. Perhaps this is because of the musical chairs with the executives lately. Certainly a bad time for all that.


In a month or so no one will even care about any of that, even right now it is just a small subset of Disney fanatics that even have an issue with it.  The fanatics will be back to complaining about crowds etc. pretty soon after they are open.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I totally agree.  Bringing in the NBA and opening the parks are not mutually exclusive.  I'm speculating the NBA will take over the entirety of CSR and, obviously, WWOS.  Have dedicated transportation back and forth to only those locations and the NBA will be completely sealed off from the rest of WDW.  It would be a major win for CSR, WWOS, NBA, Disney, ESPN/ABC and wouldn't affect park operations, DS, water parks or the rest of the resorts in any way.



Exactly. There’s no reason to believe those leagues being on property would impede on their ability to open the parks. If they were keeping the parks closed for them, then they’d close off the entire property. It’s not difficult for the players to go to WWoS from CSR without coming in contact with people going to the parks


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Exactly. There’s no reason to believe those leagues being on property would impede on their ability to open the parks. If they were keeping the parks closed for them, then they’d close off the entire property. It’s not difficult for the players to go to WWoS from CSR without coming in contact with people going to the parks



First, I already explained my thoughts on why they might keep it closed and it had nothing to do with coming in contact with anybody.

Second, I really hope all of this conjecture on why it won't happen isn't based on my post alone because I have no actual ideas based on anything, it's just a thought not a prediction. I have no information.

I mean, I'm not Sven.


----------



## TexasChick123

xuxa777 said:


> Disney Springs opened about a week/two weeks after City Walk, not too far of a stretch to expect the same pattern with the parks.



CW opened on 5/14. DS opened on 5/20. It was a 6 day lag. Disney owned places are opening on 5/27 which is a 13 day lag.


----------



## atricks

TexasChick123 said:


> CW opened on 5/14. DS opened on 5/20. It was a 6 day lag. Disney owned places are opening on 5/27 which is a 13 day lag.



Universal still hasn't opened all the restauarants/stores yet.   I'd expect Disney to "reopen" on June 14th/15th based on what's happening.


----------



## jerry557

summerw said:


> I think it’s intentional. Universal has always taken a harder line when guests ask for accommodations. These changes will be so big for the public mindset, I think Disney is content to let Universal take the heat being the leader.
> 
> I don’t think they’re being indecisive. I think they’re being purposely cautious. Disney’s brand relies so much on family and nostalgic feeling, they have more to lose If they look greedy rather than concerned.



Eventually it's not about greed, but survival. They are hemorrhaging cash like mad. Shareholders aren't going to play the cautious game for very long. Eventually they will be asking, _"Umm..Why is Universal open and not us?"_


----------



## rteetz

RamblingMad said:


> Let Universal do the hard work, and we’ll copy has been WDW approach since Universal got HP.


Not necessarily. Disney did try for Potter too btw but that’s another discussion. Disney is usually the first to announce closures or precautions when it comes to hurricanes. I believe Disney announced their COVID closure first as well.


----------



## xuxa777

Brianstl said:


> I don't think anything will happen before the next scheduled meeting, but the task force could always hold an emergency session between scheduled meetings if one of the park operators wanted to present their plans before that date.



The smaller parks did not do a public presentation, I doubt Disney will either, they will give the tour to the task group. The task group will then vote, it is all a formality and it will be unanimous, betting that happens before the next meeting, but could be next meeting as that is when then rolling cancellations reset. Then again you have schedules coming out on Sunday/Monday..


----------



## EveDallas

Eric Smith said:


> It’s just stating a fact.  The majority of Universal guests are locals.  It’s not trying to put down Universal.



Ok


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. Disney did try for Potter too btw but that’s another discussion. Disney is usually the first to announce closures or precautions when it comes to hurricanes. I believe Disney announced their COVID closure first as well.


Didn't know that Disney tried to Potter.  Not sure if it's good or bad that Universal got it--Universal did an outstanding job with Potter.  I guess the best comparison is what Disney did with Star Wars, but haven't been there yet so can't opine.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Didn't know that Disney tried to Potter.  Not sure if it's good or bad that Universal got it--Universal did an outstanding job with Potter.  I guess the best comparison is what Disney did with Star Wars, but haven't been there yet so can't opine.



Nothing compares to Diagon Alley for me, but I am a huge Potterhead. I feel that Pandora is close and I haven’t even seen Avatar. It’s the immersion that gets me.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. Disney did try for Potter too btw but that’s another discussion. Disney is usually the first to announce closures or precautions when it comes to hurricanes. I believe Disney announced their COVID closure first as well.


It all happened same day but it was Universal Hollywood, then DL, then WDW then UOR


----------



## Mit88

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Didn't know that Disney tried to Potter.  Not sure if it's good or bad that Universal got it--Universal did an outstanding job with Potter.  I guess the best comparison is what Disney did with Star Wars, but haven't been there yet so can't opine.



Disney apparently budged when JK Rawlings said she doesn’t want Mickey and his friends wearing a hogwarts robe walking around the land. I’m not sure if thats 100% true.

I think it’s far better suited in Universal tbh, so I’m glad Disney didn’t get HP


----------



## wareagle57

Mit88 said:


> Disney laid the foundation of lands when they built Disneyland. I love Hogwarts and Diagon alley, but let’s not act like Universal invented the wheel



They didn’t invent the game, but they definitely changed it.


----------



## tinkerhon

I can't wait to hear transportation/Wdw bus info from Disney - 
So interested to hear how this will be handled


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Nothing compares to Diagon Alley for me, but I am a huge Potterhead. I feel that Pandora is close and I haven’t even seen Avatar. It’s the immersion that gets me.



We like Universal, but admittedly haven't been since they built anything Harry Potter! (and I loooooove me some Harry Potter) Went to Disney 2011 and 2014 and we were going to add on a short visit to Universal after a cruise in 2015, but couldn't swing it. Planned to go during our 2017 trip, but that trip turned out to be a disaster and everything got screwed up.

Maybe we need to add a day or two during our 2021 trip...


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Disney apparently budged when JK Rawlings said she doesn’t want Mickey and his friends wearing a hogwarts robe walking around the land. I’m not sure if thats 100% true.
> 
> I think it’s far better suited in Universal tbh, so I’m glad Disney didn’t get HP


Also they would not give her 100% creative control


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> We like Universal, but admittedly haven't been since they built anything Harry Potter! (and I loooooove me some Harry Potter) Went to Disney 2011 and 2014 and we were going to add on a short visit to Universal after a cruise in 2015, but couldn't swing it. Planned to go during our 2017 trip, but that trip turned out to be a disaster and everything got screwed up.
> 
> Maybe we need to add a day or two during our 2021 trip...



It’s so fun. Stay on property for Express Pass. So worth it.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Disney laid the foundation of lands when they built Disneyland. I love Hogwarts and Diagon alley, but let’s not act like Universal invented the wheel


but UOR building Hogsmead gave a kick in the butt to WDW, they had been sleeping on their laurels, no new projects, no inventiveness attraction wise, then they saw the success of Hogsmead and they decide to start building again, NFL and Pandora and TSL and ultimately SWGE


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Disney apparently budged when JK Rawlings said she doesn’t want Mickey and his friends wearing a hogwarts robe walking around the land. I’m not sure if thats 100% true.
> 
> I think it’s far better suited in Universal tbh, so I’m glad Disney didn’t get HP


No, Disney’s idea was a land near or part of fantasyland I believe and was not nearly as immersive as we got at Universal. I suggest we move back to the topic though.


----------



## wvujeb

Eric Smith said:


> Picking an opening date and missing it will tick off more people.   At this point, it you have a vacation booked in June, you should know the situation.


Knowing the situation and planning for it are two different things. My wife and I decided to rent DVC for our anniversary. We're supposed to check in 6/14. We ended up adding a cash reservation on either side of our split DVC stay based on airfare several months ago when flights were released. Now our 6/13 stay at POR is canceled. Do I reschedule flights and try to get Magical Express booked through Davids for the 14th now or do I just assume it will be canceled? What if they open the 15th, then our first half at AKL will be canceled, but we will still have the 2nd half booked at Poly. We won't be able to add days on since Disney is no longer taking reservations for June and if they decide to only allow those staying on property into the park, then we're stuck with a 4 day trip. We can't cancel and make other plans because we rented DVC. Any information here would be helpful. If they know they will not be open until at least 6/15, say that. Canceling one week at at time is leaving a lot of people up in the air. I'd like to know one way or the other so that I can make plans to either reschedule for another time at Disney or plan something else for our anniversary.


----------



## preemiemama

wvujeb said:


> Knowing the situation and planning for it are two different things. My wife and I decided to rent DVC for our anniversary. We're supposed to check in 6/14. We ended up adding a cash reservation on either side of our split DVC stay based on airfare several months ago when flights were released. Now our 6/13 stay at POR is canceled. Do I reschedule flights and try to get Magical Express booked through Davids for the 14th now or do I just assume it will be canceled? What if they open the 15th, then our first half at AKL will be canceled, but we will still have the 2nd half booked at Poly. We won't be able to add days on since Disney is no longer taking reservations for June and if they decide to only allow those staying on property into the park, then we're stuck with a 4 day trip. We can't cancel and make other plans because we rented DVC. Any information here would be helpful. If they know they will not be open until at least 6/15, say that. Canceling one week at at time is leaving a lot of people up in the air. I'd like to know one way or the other so that I can make plans to either reschedule for another time at Disney or plan something else for our anniversary.


I agree.  DVC owners are not in any better of a position.  I have one week to decide if I want to gamble on my vacation actually happening or I want to cancel and be able to bank my points for next summer (which is the next opportunity my family will get to make a trip).  Even just a statement that they will honor the agreement to return points to their use year for 30 days past the opening date would be helpful.  I don't mind waiting it out, but I'm not willing to gamble a week's worth of points because they keep delaying this announcement.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


>


 UO not knowing what they are going to do about hotels. Hmmm.


----------



## cakebaker

Tigger's ally said:


> UO not knowing what they are going to do about hotels. Hmmm.


Im surprised they’d  announce an opening date without plans already set for their hotels.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Im surprised they’d  announce an opening date without plans already set for their hotels.


I don't think the hotels are as big of a deal for Universal as they are for Disney.   Universal gets a much larger portion of their income from locals than Disney does.  They can probably afford to figure out hotels later.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal hotels are third party,  managed by Loews


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think the hotels are as big of a deal for Universal as they are for Disney.   Universal gets a much larger portion of their income from locals than Disney does.  They can probably afford to figure out hotels later.


Universal certainly has ramped up their hotel game but they also have the Loews group to work with there. Many universal guests also still stay off site or at Disney as well.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So, is the date June 5th for UO? I watched the presentation, but missed it in there..


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So, is the date June 5th for UO? I watched the presentation, but missed it in there..


That's the date for the general public.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> That's the date for the general public.


Any word on capacity?


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Any word on capacity?


I think I saw someone post in a thread that it will be 20% - 30% to start.  I'm not sure what the source was on that though.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Any word on capacity?



Right now it seems to be an internal number. They might reveal to the public what it’ll be closer to the opening date


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Any word on capacity?


They didn’t give numbers, just operating at a reduced capacity.


----------



## planecrazy63

I just hope for good news for @yulilin3’s family with more CMs getting their schedules this weekend.

of course it will probably be last minute instead


----------



## yulilin3

planecrazy63 said:


> I just hope for good news for @yulilin3’s family with more CMs getting their schedules this weekend.
> 
> of course it will probably be last minute instead


That's very sweet,  thank you


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I think I saw someone post in a thread that it will be 20% - 30% to start.  I'm not sure what the source was on that though.


Universal has not said publicly.


----------



## McGirth

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s so fun. Stay on property for Express Pass. So worth it.


Did they say anything about hotels?  And if they will be open June 5, did mention anything about how Express Passes might be handled with the re-opening procedures and virtual queues?  On-site hotels are expensive, but worth it I agree with included Express Pass.  We have reservations at Royal Pacific June 20-25 after a short Disney trip (still waiting to hear on that one).  If Express Passes are nullified and no replacement value given, I'd consider switching to a cheaper hotel.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> Universal has not said publicly.


Interested to see how they handle who actually gets in, assuming reduced capacity.  Resort guests seem like a no-brainer, especially since guests at the "signature" (or whatever they are called) resorts receive the express pass, which is a significant monetary investment.


----------



## SaintsManiac

McGirth said:


> Did they say anything about hotels?  And if they will be open June 5, did mention anything about how Express Passes might be handled with the re-opening procedures and virtual queues?  On-site hotels are expensive, but worth it I agree with included Express Pass.  We have reservations at Royal Pacific June 20-25 after a short Disney trip (still waiting to hear on that one).  If Express Passes are nullified and no replacement value given, I'd consider switching to a cheaper hotel.



They didn’t say.


----------



## McGirth

preemiemama said:


> I agree.  DVC owners are not in any better of a position.  I have one week to decide if I want to gamble on my vacation actually happening or I want to cancel and be able to bank my points for next summer (which is the next opportunity my family will get to make a trip).  Even just a statement that they will honor the agreement to return points to their use year for 30 days past the opening date would be helpful.  I don't mind waiting it out, but I'm not willing to gamble a week's worth of points because they keep delaying this announcement.


I agree, tried to get them to give me that assurance.  Seems counter-intuitive, almost like they're incentivizing those who don't want to lose the opportunity to put the borrowed points back into next year, to cancel.  But the MS rep did say to me, "DVC always tries to do what's right for their members."  I think since they have an issue with having lost capacity this year, so I don't think they'll have an issue with people wanting to put points back into next year.


----------



## McGirth

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Interested to see how they handle who actually gets in, assuming reduced capacity.  Resort guests seem like a no-brainer, especially since guests at the "signature" (or whatever they are called) resorts receive the express pass, which is a significant monetary investment.


If they HAVE any OPEN resorts...apparently that's as of yet unannounced...


----------



## DavidHobart

wareagle57 said:


> Universal might be more pressed to open since they never stopped paying TMs. Disney is content to wait and make sure they aren’t hasty. They are letting Universal see what it is like to be Big Brother only this time they have everything to lose.


Given the checkered ownership history of the Universal parks, there's possibility of Comcast simply selling off its parks that does not analogize to Disney. This makes improving cash flow a more central issue for the Universal execs.


----------



## andyman8

McGirth said:


> If they HAVE any OPEN resorts...apparently that's as of yet unannounced...


Well, technically, the reopening itself hasn't even been officially "announced." Their website, social media, press site, and internal TM sites still say "closed through at least May 31." They're likely waiting for final approval from the Governor.


----------



## vinotinto

skeeter31 said:


> Yes it’s transportation and the resorts that are the biggest hurdles for Disney. UO, with the exception of Endless Summer, can have resort guests walk to the parks (not a fun walk from some of the resorts but doable). Disney doesn’t have that ability. How do you get all the guests from the all stars and moderates to MK when buses will have to have social distancing in place? Plus, driving to MK required mass transit to get to the park entrance as well. It’s going to require severely limited hotel capacity.
> 
> I’m just trying to temper some of the rampant optimism in this thread. I mean, I get it. I live half an hour away from WDW and go 2-3 times a month, usually with a resort stay every month or two. I miss it immensely. But I know it’s not going to be the same when it does reopen and I’d rather they continue to wait until they can reopen with a closer to normal operation. Waiting until the middle of July gives them more time to evaluate Springs, and how UO handles it. I’d rather they have precise plans they know will work, rather than just rushing to be the first to reopen.


They could always reopen without transportation. You are responsible for bringing or renting a car.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

vinotinto said:


> They could always reopen without transportation. You are responsible for bringing or renting a car.


True, but that's a lot of hassle, and essentially kills park hopping (which may not be a thing when Disney reopens anyway).  I'm certainly not driving from my resort to MK, then taking the Disney transportation from the parking lot to the park, then doing the reverse, and driving to some different park and doing that all over.

On edit, it also seriously devalues almost all of the deluxe resorts.


----------



## vinotinto

jenjersnap said:


> The Dibb tracks FPs to 90 days. Club level guests can book FPs at 90 day mark. Other rides are available.





e_yerger said:


> But Club Level services have been MIA since lockdown. They have no way to track that currently. Unless they have secret access somehow?


Club Level guests interested in purchasing additional FPs have been unable to do so since Disney closed in March. DSS has been working with a skeleton crew and have been unable to make CLFPs. CL guests have been told that if the program continues, guests interested will be contacted once Disney reopens. So, it’s not CL folks booking up Fantastic and ROL. Something else is going on.


----------



## yulilin3

McGirth said:


> If they HAVE any OPEN resorts...apparently that's as of yet unannounced...


The resorts have continued taking reservations for June


----------



## vinotinto

GeorgiaHoo said:


> True, but that's a lot of hassle, and essentially kills park hopping (which may not be a thing when Disney reopens anyway).  I'm certainly not driving from my resort to MK, then taking the Disney transportation from the parking lot to the park, then doing the reverse, and driving to some different park and doing that all over.


It certainly would not be convenient. But,  certainly hope they are not waiting for guests to be able to cram back into buses to reopen. Because if that’s the case, we’re going to be waiting a while....


----------



## Dis5150

I think with reduced capacity and extra busses they will be fine. Fill every other seat.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Dis5150 said:


> I think with reduced capacity and extra busses they will be fine. Fill every other seat.


True, but it's not just the buses.  If I pay a bunch of money for Yacht Club, then I expect to be able to take a boat to DHS.  Those boats can get really crowded, so either more boats or maybe the reduced capacity fixes the issue (this is why Disney reopening is so complicated).  Same with the monorail resorts.  I expect to be able to jump on the train to MK, or the small boats.


----------



## jenjersnap

vinotinto said:


> Club Level guests interested in purchasing additional FPs have been unable to do so since Disney closed in March. DSS has been working with a skeleton crew and have been unable to make CLFPs. CL guests have been told that if the program continues, guests interested will be contacted once Disney reopens. So, it’s not CL folks booking up Fantastic and ROL. Something else is going on.



Sigh. I was just explaining WHY the Dibb tracks availability to 90 days when someone here asked. They still do that whether the CL program still exists or not. Totally agree that it isn’t anything to do with CL taking up FPs.


----------



## yankeesfan123

In these uncertain times and financial uncertainty for all parties... maybe Comcast and Disney can come to a deal for Marvel rights in the parks somehow...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Idk who Girl Meets Disney World on Facebook is but she posted she spotted orange and silver monorails running. I know the blog is clickbaity, have the monorails been spotted running since closing?...
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Idk who Girl Meets Disney World on Facebook is but she posted she spotted orange and silver monorails running. I know the blog is clickbaity, have the monorails been spotted running since closing?...
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/05/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


They could’ve just been moving monorails around. I don’t think this means much.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> Sigh. I was just explaining WHY the Dibb tracks availability to 90 days when someone here asked. They still do that whether the CL program still exists or not. Totally agree that it isn’t anything to do with CL taking up FPs.


I don’t  know what it is either, but shows like FOTLK and Beauty and the Beast at Hs is showing sold  out in August too. I’m beginning to think it’s an issue with the Dibb. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## preemiemama

McGirth said:


> I agree, tried to get them to give me that assurance.  Seems counter-intuitive, almost like they're incentivizing those who don't want to lose the opportunity to put the borrowed points back into next year, to cancel.  But the MS rep did say to me, "DVC always tries to do what's right for their members."  I think since they have an issue with having lost capacity this year, so I don't think they'll have an issue with people wanting to put points back into next year.


Well my plan is to call and try for some assurance this weekend as well.  What do I have to lose, right?  Maybe I'll get #Sven...


----------



## MMSM

I rented points from an owner for April (we moved  due to cancellation) to June. I am from NY and not sure if quarentine thing still in place on June 26 (which would be crazy). Anyhow I read these posts and there seems to be an advantage of  canceling before Disney cancel you.  Should I reach out to my owner? I love Disney but feel like I should go this year if it’s on because who knows the restrictions next year brings. However the magic o used to feel for Disney is turning into disgust when I feel like they are doing the worst job commjnicating w people.  The govt gave them bailout money. I pay the bailout money w my taxes. So Disney can’t sit on high horse forever. Anyhow, sorry for rant, suggestions on dvc points I’ve rented?


----------



## preemiemama

MMSM said:


> I rented points from an owner for April (we moved  due to cancellation) to June. I am from NY and not sure if quarentine thing still in place on June 26 (which would be crazy). Anyhow I read these posts and there seems to be an advantage of  canceling before Disney cancel you.  Should I reach out to my owner? I love Disney but feel like I should go this year if it’s on because who knows the restrictions next year brings. However the magic o used to feel for Disney is turning into disgust when I feel like they are doing the worst job commjnicating w people.  The govt gave them bailout money. I pay the bailout money w my taxes. So Disney can’t sit on high horse forever. Anyhow, sorry for rant, suggestions on dvc points I’ve rented?


The reason I said I have a week to decide in my earlier post is because if the current policy of putting points back into their use year stops (presumably when they open) then those points all go in to holding unless I cancel prior to 30 days before my trip.  That means they must be used by the end of my use year and I can only be book a room 60 days in advance.  For my family, this would essentially mean losing those points.  This is not true for everyone- some people can and will travel in time to use the points.  For me, canceling at 31 days allows me to bank those points into the next year.  It might be worth reaching out and checking with your owner to see if they have an opinion.  Especially since the 30 day mark is coming up for your trip.


----------



## npatellye

MMSM said:


> I rented points from an owner for April (we moved  due to cancellation) to June. I am from NY and not sure if quarentine thing still in place on June 26 (which would be crazy). Anyhow I read these posts and there seems to be an advantage of  canceling before Disney cancel you.  Should I reach out to my owner? I love Disney but feel like I should go this year if it’s on because who knows the restrictions next year brings. However the magic o used to feel for Disney is turning into disgust when I feel like they are doing the worst job commjnicating w people.  The govt gave them bailout money. I pay the bailout money w my taxes. So Disney can’t sit on high horse forever. Anyhow, sorry for rant, suggestions on dvc points I’ve rented?


The quarantine orders for NY/NJ/CT residents are in effect until some time in July (the 6th or 7th or 8th, I forget which one). I live in CT and, if I had rented points for June, I would reach out to the owner. I wouldn’t be willing to go there and stay in the room for the entire trip because of the quarantine order.


----------



## jerry557

preemiemama said:


> The reason I said I have a week to decide in my earlier post is because if the current policy of putting points back into their use year stops (presumably when they open) then those points all go in to holding unless I cancel prior to 30 days before my trip.  That means they must be used by the end of my use year and I can only be book a room 60 days in advance.  For my family, this would essentially mean losing those points.  This is not true for everyone- some people can and will travel in time to use the points.  For me, canceling at 31 days allows me to bank those points into the next year.  It might be worth reaching out and checking with your owner to see if they have an opinion.  Especially since the 30 day mark is coming up for your trip.



I believe the current policy is if you have a reservation through June 30th, you can cancel or modify the reservation and the points are not put in holding regardless if it is within 31 days. Maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

yankeesfan123 said:


> In these uncertain times and financial uncertainty for all parties... maybe Comcast and Disney can come to a deal for Marvel rights in the parks somehow...



I would like to never see Marvel in any Disney park in Orlando personally... doesn’t feel Disney to me. Just my opinion

Maybe universal can open cause it doesn’t need to cater to more familes or kids like Disney does? Or because They don’t have the National/international cast members that Disney do and makes it easier to open?

All just ideas


----------



## preemiemama

jerry557 said:


> Not a fan with how Disney has handled any of this. The lack of communication is atrocious.
> 
> 
> I believe the current policy is if you have a reservation through June 30th, you can cancel or modify the reservation and the points are not put in holding regardless if it is within 31 days. Maybe someone else can confirm that.



I would be fine waiting if that is the case.  The only thing I have been able to see is a stating that same policy from April saying "for the next 30 days" that was the case.  If it is through June 30th, we will wait and see.  My fear is they open resorts only and I can't cancel without the points going into holding.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would like to never see Marvel in any Disney park in Orlando personally... doesn’t feel Disney to me. Just my opinion



I’ll amend that to no more past what is already on its way in Epcot, but I agree.

It doesn’t feel Disney to me either. Star Wars was easier for me to accept as Disney because of its existence in DHS (MGM).


----------



## gottalovepluto

MMSM said:


> I rented points from an owner for April (we moved  due to cancellation) to June. I am from NY and not sure if quarentine thing still in place on June 26 (which would be crazy). Anyhow I read these posts and there seems to be an advantage of  canceling before Disney cancel you.  Should I reach out to my owner? I love Disney but feel like I should go this year if it’s on because who knows the restrictions next year brings. However the magic o used to feel for Disney is turning into disgust when I feel like they are doing the worst job commjnicating w people.  The govt gave them bailout money. I pay the bailout money w my taxes. So Disney can’t sit on high horse forever. Anyhow, sorry for rant, suggestions on dvc points I’ve rented?


I would hit up the DVC side of the boards here. DVC point rentals are a completely different beast than cash bookings.


----------



## atricks

Disney is submitting reopening plans early next week according to this interview with Jerry Demmings.  (4 1/2 minutes in or so)

Also he approved Universal's request and is sending it to the Governor tomorrow morning.  It's pretty much a sure bet at this point.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> They could always reopen without transportation. You are responsible for bringing or renting a car.



So then ppl that can't wear masks OR drive have to stay away - good way to keep capacity low. )


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


>


I take this to mean Disney will open about a week after Universal, which is what I've been saying and people have been laughing at the possibility lol.  I think I know my parks


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> I take this to mean Disney will open about a week after Universal, which is what I've been saying and people have been laughing at the possibility lol.  I think I know my parks


I still highly doubt that. But we shall see


----------



## TexasChick123

AmberMV said:


> I take this to mean Disney will open about a week after Universal, which is what I've been saying and people have been laughing at the possibility lol.  I think I know my parks



I hope you are correct, but I think June 14 or 15 is their target for the public. They may open a day or two beforehand for CMs only. I would LOVE for you to be right though with only a week behind Universal!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TexasChick123 said:


> I hope you are correct, but I think June 14 or 15 is their target for the public. They may open a day or two beforehand for CMs only. I would LOVE for you to be right though with only a week behind Universal!!!



That is basically a week after their public date. 2-3 days longer.


----------



## skeeter31

And just keep in mind there may not be an announcement next week. The Mayor said he’s gotten indications Disney may present their plan then, not that they’re on the agenda already or anything like that.


----------



## jbreen2010

So if they’re submitting next week, did they just cancel my June 12th reservation because they were going to be over capacity for then if they’re open? Maybe opening June 14th?


----------



## AmberMV

jbreen2010 said:


> So if they’re submitting next week, did they just cancel my June 12th reservation because they were going to be over capacity for then if they’re open? Maybe opening June 14th?


My June 10 got cancelled as well.  I'm thinking resorts will come after the initial opening.  There are way too many logistics tied up in the resort-park operations than just the park operations (which are already extensive)


----------



## skeeter31

jbreen2010 said:


> So if they’re submitting next week, did they just cancel my June 12th reservation because they were going to be over capacity for then if they’re open? Maybe opening June 14th?


No, they cancelled all reservations beginning through 6/13. They’re not going to open before then and face that backlash. By cancelling those reservations its pretty much a guarantee the parks won’t open prior to at least 6/15. I’m still thinking post Fourth of July.


----------



## TexasChick123

jbreen2010 said:


> So if they’re submitting next week, did they just cancel my June 12th reservation because they were going to be over capacity for then if they’re open? Maybe opening June 14th?





AmberMV said:


> My June 10 got cancelled as well.  I'm thinking resorts will come after the initial opening.  There are way too many logistics tied up in the resort-park operations than just the park operations (which are already extensive)



I don’t think they will be open to the public before 6/14 considering they wiped everything from MDE through the 13th or are in the process of it from what people have said. We’ll see though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jbreen2010 said:


> So if they’re submitting next week, did they just cancel my June 12th reservation because they were going to be over capacity for then if they’re open? Maybe opening June 14th?



I don’t think they’re going to start cancelling some reservations and not others arbitrarily. Now that would be bad PR. I think if it’s cancelled it’s because they are absolutely not opening resorts on that check in date. If they did open resorts with some and not others, I think we would see Disney moving people around not cancelling.

I believe it’s the check in dates though, so there’s nothing to say they aren’t opening in some fashion (parks, resorts, or both) during your former reservation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

With the stopping reservations in June, I think July 1 resort opening and mid June park openings (Sven!) could make a lot of sense.

I have a hard time picturing Sven getting the MK resort only portion correct though lol.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they’re going to* start cancelling some reservations and not others arbitrarily*. Now that would be bad PR. I think if it’s cancelled it’s because they are absolutely not opening resorts on that check in date. If they did open resorts with some and not others, I think we would see Disney moving people around not cancelling.
> 
> I believe it’s the check in dates though, so there’s nothing to say they aren’t opening in some fashion (parks, resorts, or both) during your former reservation.


I do say my June 10 was cancelled, but I'm just assuming so.  I actually still have not received any email about it, and it's still on my MDE.  All my ADRs and FPs are gone though so I can only assume my email just never came (even though I received emails for my previous 2 cancellations during the closure)


----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> It certainly would not be convenient. But,  certainly hope they are not waiting for guests to be able to cram back into buses to reopen. Because if that’s the case, we’re going to be waiting a while....



Sorry to bring up the "m" word, but JMHO - opening up with NO Disney transportation at all might actually trump the issue of wearing masks  - busses are a huge perk - again, JMHO


----------



## vinotinto

tinkerhon said:


> So then ppl that can't wear masks OR drive have to stay away - good way to keep capacity low. )


I actually think they *will* have transportation, with distancing, masks, etc. But, I was responding to the comment that the transportation issue is a significant hurdle to reopening the resorts. They are not going to keep resorts closed because of transportation. In that case, they will either provide limited seating with distancing or not provide transportation. But, they won’t keep things closed just because of transport. Because they will just be waiting for a loooong time.


----------



## tinkerhon

npatellye said:


> The quarantine orders for NY/NJ/CT residents are in effect until some time in July (the 6th or 7th or 8th, I forget which one). I live in CT and, if I had rented points for June, I would reach out to the owner. I wouldn’t be willing to go there and stay in the room for the entire trip because of the quarantine order.



Are those dates set in stone , as far as you know? I would think perhaps they would change the date, unless they are expecting mostly locals, which is very possible


----------



## DGsAtBLT

vinotinto said:


> I actually think they *will* have transportation, with distancing, masks, etc. But, I was responding to the comment that the transportation issue is a significant hurdle to reopening the resorts. They are not going to keep resorts closed because of transportation. In that case, they will either provide limited seating with distancing or not provide transportation. But, they won’t keep things closed just because of transport. Because they will just be waiting for a loooong time.



I see an extended resort closure past park openings kind of like a soft-ish opening without having to take a hardline stance as to who can and cannot come (like the often speculated Florida residents only).

You’re right, avoiding opening them because of transportation would mean they would need to be closed for a long long time.


----------



## TexasChick123

DGsAtBLT said:


> I see an extended resort closure past park openings kind of like a soft-ish opening without having to take a hardline stance as to who can and cannot come (like the often speculated Florida residents only).
> 
> You’re right, avoiding opening them because of transportation would mean they would need to be closed for a long long time.



I’d consider staying in a MUCH cheaper hotel room and just renting a car for our trip if I thought it’d be fun. There are a ton of very nice hotels in Orlando for much less than Disney owned hotels. Heck, I could get a VRBO high end house right now for an amazing deal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TexasChick123 said:


> I’d consider staying in a MUCH cheaper hotel room and just renting a car for our trip if I thought it’d be fun. There are a ton of very nice hotels in Orlando for much less than Disney owned hotels. Heck, I could get a VRBO high end house right now for an amazing deal.



Some people would probably do that, but some would probably also postpone until they got their full onsite experience and can’t get to Orlando cheap/easy enough to go twice.

Who knows. I think there’s pros and cons to almost all of the scenarios we’ve speculated and I could see reason for any one of them happening or not.


----------



## vinotinto

TexasChick123 said:


> I’d consider staying in a MUCH cheaper hotel room and just renting a car for our trip if I thought it’d be fun. There are a ton of very nice hotels in Orlando for much less than Disney owned hotels. Heck, I could get a VRBO high end house right now for an amazing deal.


True. And what, if anything, has been said about reopening hotels outside the Disney bubble? Like the Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, Hilton Bonnet Creek. Any news on those?


----------



## Mit88

tinkerhon said:


> Are those dates set in stone , as far as you know? I would think perhaps they would change the date, unless they are expecting mostly locals, which is very possible



The date can be changed whenever DeSantis wants to. He could, and might lift the restrictions once he officially OKs Universals proposal


----------



## TexasChick123

DGsAtBLT said:


> Some people would probably do that, but some would probably also postpone until they got their full onsite experience and can’t get to Orlando cheap/easy enough to go twice.
> 
> Who knows. I think there’s pros and cons to almost all of the scenarios we’ve speculated and I could see reason for any one of them happening or not.



We have AP’s that we already paid for, so that drastically cuts down on our costs too which is somewhat unique.


----------



## skeeter31

vinotinto said:


> True. And what, if anything, has been said about reopening hotels outside the Disney bubble? Like the Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, Hilton Bonnet Creek. Any news on those?


I saw someone post in this thread (probably 20 pages back at this point) that Four Seasons and Ritz Carlton aren’t accepting reservations prior to 7/1.


----------



## tinkerhon

Mit88 said:


> The date can be changed whenever DeSantis wants to. He could, and might lift the restrictions once he officially OKs Universals proposal



Thanks ! Maybe because it's late, but totally forgot that Universal is opening sooner !


----------



## AmberMV

vinotinto said:


> True. And what, if anything, has been said about reopening hotels outside the Disney bubble? Like the Four Seasons, Ritz Carlton, Hilton Bonnet Creek. Any news on those?


Four Seasons-July
Bonnet Creek-June
Ritz-June

Just quick search of their site


----------



## skeeter31

TexasChick123 said:


> I’d consider staying in a MUCH cheaper hotel room and just renting a car for our trip if I thought it’d be fun. There are a ton of very nice hotels in Orlando for much less than Disney owned hotels. Heck, I could get a VRBO high end house right now for an amazing deal.


MK still baffles me as to how they’re going to get large amounts of people moved into and out of the park at a time. Say there’s no resorts, so no buses, everyone needs to park at T&TC. Everyone then needs to take either ferry or monorail to park entrance. They’re going to want to impose social distancing on those forms of transportation. So the lines to go to the park and back to the parking lot are going to be miles long. Less people can board than normal, and the lines have to keep families 6 feet apart. Then throw in the never ending construction at T&TC. Going to be a nightmare


----------



## Mit88

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks ! Maybe because it's late, but totally forgot that Universal is opening sooner !



if he doesn’t lift the restrictions for the tri state area, you’ll see a lot of people like myself driving to a non restricted state and fly down. I’ve already booked my flight out of Maryland just in case.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> MK still baffles me as to how they’re going to get large amounts of people moved into and out of the park at a time. Say there’s no resorts, so no buses, everyone needs to park at T&TC. Everyone then needs to take either ferry or monorail to park entrance. They’re going to want to impose social distancing on those forms of transportation. So the lines to go to the park and back to the parking lot are going to be miles long. Less people can board than normal, and the lines have to keep families 6 feet apart. Then throw in the never ending construction at T&TC. Going to be a nightmare



The ferry isn’t typically shoulder to shoulder. Maybe I’m just leaving or going at a perfect time. They let a lot of people on, but I can get 10 feet away from the next person very easily. That’s with buses and monorails open, but that’s also at higher capacity. I, assuming as capacity grows, transportation options will too. That’s it transportation options are even limited to begin with


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I'm not sure why everyone is jumping on the "no transportation" bandwagon. People seem to forget that public transportation has never shut down in the US throughout the pandemic. If they are running resorts and parks at 50% capacity, but running transportation as if the parks/resorts were at 100%, then social distancing is totally doable. It does seem like Disney will be a week or 2 behind Universal, with the resorts slowly reopening either shortly before or after the parks do (leaning to after).


----------



## Mit88

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is jumping on the "no transportation" bandwagon. People seem to forget that public transportation has never shut down in the US throughout the pandemic. If they are running resorts and parks at 50% capacity, but running transportation as if the parks/resorts were at 100%, then social distancing is totally doable. It does seem like Disney will be a week or 2 behind Universal, with the resorts slowly reopening either shortly before or after the parks do (leaning to after).



Even with the parks at 20-30% capacity and the public transportation running at 50%, it would all even out


----------



## Yooperroo

AmberMV said:


> I do say my June 10 was cancelled, but I'm just assuming so.  I actually still have not received any email about it, and it's still on my MDE.  All my ADRs and FPs are gone though so I can only assume my email just never came (even though I received emails for my previous 2 cancellations during the closure)


Are all of your ADRs and FPs gone? Or just for the days that the schedule was wiped (through the 13)? I have a split stay with a June 13 arrival and I got the cancellation email, but this reservation was only through the 15th. The second part of my stay is the 15th-29th. My fastpasses and ADRs for the 13th were wiped, but everything from the 14th onward is still there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is jumping on the "no transportation" bandwagon. People seem to forget that public transportation has never shut down in the US throughout the pandemic. If they are running resorts and parks at 50% capacity, but running transportation as if the parks/resorts were at 100%, then social distancing is totally doable. It does seem like Disney will be a week or 2 behind Universal, with the resorts slowly reopening either shortly before or after the parks do (leaning to after).



IME transportation is only jam packed if you’re using it at peak times, even during normal Disney crowds. I don’t think it’s any harder to deal with than attractions in terms of distancing and cleaning.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> if he doesn’t lift the restrictions for the tri state area, you’ll see a lot of people like myself driving to a non restricted state and fly down. I’ve already booked my flight out of Maryland just in case.


He needs to update his data too. We are no longer even considered hotspots. There are other areas that are now that aren’t even on his list. It’s just absolutely absurd. I know a lot of ppl irl here who are about to write off the whole state of FL & spend their money elsewhere.


----------



## AmberMV

Yooperroo said:


> Are all of your ADRs and FPs gone? Or just for the days that the schedule was wiped (through the 13)? I have a split stay with a June 13 arrival and I got the cancellation email, but this reservation was only through the 15th. The second part of my stay is the 15th-29th. My fastpasses and ADRs for the 13th were wiped, but everything from the 14th onward is still there.


Only ADR and FP for 7-13 were wiped, as that is the week that was just cancelled.  Next week, depending on what happens with Disney's proposal on reopening, your 14-29 may be fine


----------



## TexasChick123

LSUmiss said:


> He needs to update his data too. We are no longer even considered hotspots. There are other areas that are now that aren’t even on his list. It’s just absolutely absurd. I know a lot of ppl irl here who are about to write off the whole state of FL & spend their money elsewhere.



Our governor lifted the travel restrictions and mandatory self-quarantining for 14 days today from other states.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> He needs to update his data too. We are no longer even considered hotspots. There are other areas that are now that aren’t even on his list. It’s just absolutely absurd. I know a lot of ppl irl here who are about to write off the whole state of FL & spend their money elsewhere.



Not surprising since he made such a rash decision on the quarantine mandate in the first place. I get the premise of the restrictions, but after you make it up, maybe take a week, look at a map and you’ll realize NY is a pretty big state with areas that have had cases in the 100s, not 1000s or 10,000s. And I feel like Louisiana hasn’t been a hotspot for over a month. Why wasnt Illinois, or Washington state hit with a mandatory quarantine when traveling to Florida?


----------



## LSUmiss

TexasChick123 said:


> Our governor lifted the travel restrictions and mandatory self-quarantining for 14 days today from other states.


Then we might be going to TX! It doesn’t help that they did a news story on the local news about how FL still has us on their list so ppl here are fired up about that.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Not surprising since he made such a rash decision on the quarantine mandate in the first place. I get the premise of the restrictions, but after you make it up, maybe take a week, look at a map and you’ll realize NY is a pretty big state with areas that have had cases in the 100s, not 1000s or 10,000s. And I feel like Louisiana hasn’t been a hotspot for over a month. Why wasnt Illinois, or Washington state his with a mandatory quarantine when traveling to Florida?


On npr I read the new hotspots are DC & Chicago area & the nyc tri-state area has made remarkable progress. And Nola peaked in like mid April.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> On npr I read the new hotspots are DC & Chicago area & the nyc tri-state area has made remarkable progress. And Nola peaked in like mid April.



My county peaked 3 weeks ago. We’ve had 3,000 confirmed cases, only 250 in the month of May


----------



## Tissa

LSUmiss said:


> Then we might be going to TX! It doesn’t help that they did a news story on the local news about how FL still has us on their list so ppl here are fired up about that.


Texas just lifted travel restrictions today and we are now in phase 2. FL is a little behind us. I'm sure travel restrictions will lift in FL soon.


----------



## TexasChick123

Tissa said:


> Texas just lifted travel restrictions today and we are now in phase 2. FL is a little behind us. I'm sure travel restrictions will lift in FL soon.



Jinx!


----------



## npatellye

LSUmiss said:


> On npr I read the new hotspots are DC & Chicago area & the nyc tri-state area has made remarkable progress. And Nola peaked in like mid April.


Makes sense. My county has 842 confirmed cases and we peaked almost a month ago. CT is already in Phase One of reopening and is set to move to Phase Two by June 20th.

Now I’m waiting to see if the quarantine orders are extended again, as they were the last two times they were nearing expiration. It’s definitely bothersome to see certain states targeted as hot spots while others that are actually hotspots have no quarantine sanctions.


----------



## summerw

jerry557 said:


> Eventually it's not about greed, but survival. They are hemorrhaging cash like mad. Shareholders aren't going to play the cautious game for very long. Eventually they will be asking, _"Umm..Why is Universal open and not us?"_



A few weeks/month won’t be life or death and will cost them less than opening prematurely and having to close again. 



planecrazy63 said:


> I just hope for good news for @yulilin3’s family with more CMs getting their schedules this weekend.
> 
> of course it will probably be last minute instead



Me too!! Did CMs get called back other than Disney Springs?!


----------



## MMSM

TexasChick123 said:


> Our governor lifted the travel restrictions and mandatory self-quarantining for 14 days today from other states.


What state are you in?


----------



## JaxDad

MMSM said:


> What state are you in?


Yeah, @TexasChick123, what state are you in?
;-)


----------



## hertamaniac

The list of local attractions pending approval from Governor DeSantis:


Fun Spot of Florida, Inc.
Gatorland
I-Drive Thrill Park LLC (Magical Midway Family Fun Center)
ICON Park Orlando
K1 Speed Orlando
Nona Adventure Park, LLC
Orlando Slingshot, LLC
Orlando Starflyer
Wonderworks Orlando
Aloma Bowl
Boardwalk Bowl
Andretti’s Indoor Karting and Gaming


----------



## DZNEMcCann

LSUmiss said:


> I guess they don’t care, but ppl who have flights booked & other nonrefundable things that got cancelled by Disney might end up at UO now & maybe permanently. For a company who used to try every trick in the book to keep you on property so you don’t wander off to their competitors, it seems like a bad move to let UO open way earlier (if that’s the case).


We are going because our flight hasn’t been canceled even though Disney resort was. Looking for something to do.... hmmm...


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be waiting closely for that cm schedule on May 31st. Although if Disney publicly presents plans to the task force we'll know next week when they'll open,  but my guess continues to be June 14 or 15


----------



## yulilin3

DZNEMcCann said:


> We are going because our flight hasn’t been canceled even though Disney resort was. Looking for something to do.... hmmm...


Lots of options,  universal obviously along with volcano bay.  Sea life and madame tussauds are great places to visit cause they're indoors and next to each other and you can get a picture with Walt Disney  by June the icon should be open as well


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> And just keep in mind there may not be an announcement next week. The Mayor said he’s gotten indications Disney *may* present their plan then, not that they’re on the agenda already or anything like that.



Louder for everyone who saw that tweet and now assumes Disney is most definitely presenting next week. There are potentially many miles distance between "may present" and "will present"... Hopefully they do, but I sure wouldn't be getting my hopes up too high.


----------



## Jroceagles

skeeter31 said:


> And just keep in mind there may not be an announcement next week. The Mayor said he’s gotten indications Disney may present their plan then, not that they’re on the agenda already or anything like that.


correct.  but we also know there is no way in HECK that WDW is going to sit there and watch Universal and others take their revenue for any sort of extended time period.  2-3 weeks maybe...but a month or more...highly doubt.


----------



## TexasChick123

MMSM said:


> What state are you in?



I’m in Texas. Our governor lifted the ban on travel from Louisiana a few weeks back, but he kept the others via air travel. They had checkpoints set up on the roads and the airports. He lifted the ban on flights from the NY Tri-State area, Miami, California, Detroit, Washington and anywhere else that was a part of it that I’m forgetting.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> And just keep in mind there may not be an announcement next week. The Mayor said he’s gotten indications Disney may present their plan then, not that they’re on the agenda already or anything like that.


He actually said "will" submit. Here's the quote:
“Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans.*” *At this time it’s an undefined time or date but we do look forward to seeing that sometime next week.” 
Politicians rarely speak in absolutes, this is as close as you'll get to it's a definite. 

Once submitted, a full briefing will be scheduled with the Orange County Task Force, and then Mayor Demings, and later Governor DeSantis, must sign-off their approval. This can happen within days. If they submit Monday, do the walk arounds as they did with Universal, they could easily have the presentation at the next meeting on the 27th.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be waiting closely for that cm schedule on May 31st. Although if Disney publicly presents plans to the task force we'll know next week when they'll open,  but my guess continues to be June 14 or 15


If they open by 6/15 ish do you think they would continue to have limited capacity in the first week of July?


----------



## e_yerger

LSUmiss said:


> If they open by 6/15 ish do you think they would continue to have limited capacity in the first week of July?


I'm expecting limited capacity for months, not weeks.


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> If they open by 6/15 ish do you think they would continue to have limited capacity in the first week of July?



Limited capacity with social distancing will be around until treatment or vaccine is what most people/places are saying.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> If they open by 6/15 ish do you think they would continue to have limited capacity in the first week of July?


no clue
like it was discussed a while ago Disney could say "we're opening at 50%" but we really don't know if they mean 50% of their total capacity (which I think is what will happen) or 50% of their "this time of year" regular capacity, which is not really capacity but total number of people visiting
So by July they could say. we are upping it up to 75% and that would make very little difference.
I don't think the parks will reach any type of capacity if all 4 are open. 
Its rare for MK to hit capacity July 4th weekend, I doubt it will be close to it this year, especially assuming they won't do fireworks


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be waiting closely for that cm schedule on May 31st. Although if Disney publicly presents plans to the task force we'll know next week when they'll open,  but my guess continues to be June 14 or 15


My reservation was June 12-16. If they open June 14/15 I’ll be so sad!!  I’d be happy to stay on property & do Disney Springs or swim for 2-3 days it if meant I was there when the parks opened back up.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> If they open by 6/15 ish do you think they would continue to have limited capacity in the first week of July?



I don’t see these parks returning to normal capacity this year.  Until the virus is under control, the distancing measures will need to be in place.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> no clue
> like it was discussed a while ago Disney could say "we're opening at 50%" but we really don't know if they mean 50% of their total capacity (which I think is what will happen) or 50% of their "this time of year" regular capacity, which is not really capacity but total number of people visiting
> So by July they could say. we are upping it up to 75% and that would make very little difference.
> I don't think the parks will reach any type of capacity if all 4 are open.
> Its rare for MK to hit capacity July 4th weekend, I doubt it will be close to it this year, especially assuming they won't do fireworks


I’m thinking of moving my 6/16 reservation b/c DH said he doesn’t want to be there the 1st week they’re open. Wants them to work our their bugs first. I can’t move it til later in June now though. But I’m interested in keeping it at a time when it’s limited capacity. Ugh!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be waiting closely for that cm schedule on May 31st. Although if Disney publicly presents plans to the task force we'll know next week when they'll open,  but my guess continues to be June 14 or 15


I think it’s quite possible we see something similar to universal too in that the first day they request to open won’t be the general public day but a soft opening.


----------



## Timon71

DGsAtBLT said:


> With the stopping reservations in June, I think July 1 resort opening and mid June park openings (Sven!) could make a lot of sense.
> 
> I have a hard time picturing Sven getting the MK resort only portion correct though lol.



I see following Universal path of opening, but with Resort guest(easier to control numbers). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> I’m thinking of moving my 6/16 reservation b/c DH said he doesn’t want to be there the 1st week they’re open. Wants them to work our their bugs first. I can’t move it til later in June now though. But I’m interested in keeping it at a time when it’s limited capacity. Ugh!


I see. I mean,Disney can tell us whatever they want we won't really know the real numbers, I believe they will err on the safe side, ironing issues in the first couple of weeks will be important. I just don't see a lot of people travelling this Summer at all, remember the parks get packed this time of year with the South American groups, I doubt that will happen this year, international travel from Europe and Asia is also affected, along with US travel being lower because of loss of income. So even if Disney would decide to open it all back up as normal I don't think it'll hit "regular" capacity at all


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I think it’s quite possible we see something similar to universal too in that the first day they request to open won’t be the general public day but a soft opening.


oh yeah, I wasn't clear. I see them opening those dates not necessarily to the public. 
But like I've said before, the measures and procedures and whatever "infrastructure" needed has probably already bee installed, the non perishables are probably already there (from when the parks and resorts closed) and it would just be non perishable items being ordered and CM training and execution into practice  would just last a week. That's my guess anyways


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My reservation was June 12-16. If they open June 14/15 I’ll be so sad!!  I’d be happy to stay on property & do Disney Springs or swim for 2-3 days it if meant I was there when the parks opened back up.


We've got our reservations split up, not because of the closures, just worked out that way due to our group staying at different times but....I just realized yesterday that our start date will fall on the last day they'd cancel reservations for 6/21-27. I think they'll be open before that, but it still worries me. I think that should they not be open and cancel that time frame, I'd be able to modify to drop off the June part of our trip. I sure hope so! I'd go in and hedge my bet with a July 1 reservation, but I'm already at my room limits for my AP with hedge my bets reservations! lol


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanted to add, I think Disney will go by the guidelines of the task group, obviously opening at 50% (phase 2) is what they have said, Disney won't go as far as lowering that too much just because they did have that experience at DL when they opened SWGE and they had it only for onsite guest with reservations to go in, that put off a lot of people from even booking a trip because they though the parks would be packed. I know this is something different entirely with the publics health in play, but I don't think Disney wants to flat out say they are reducing the capacity dramatically as to not put off people from coming. And then Phase 3 has no limit on capacity


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> I’m thinking of moving my 6/16 reservation b/c DH said he doesn’t want to be there the 1st week they’re open. Wants them to work our their bugs first. I can’t move it til later in June now though. But I’m interested in keeping it at a time when it’s limited capacity. Ugh!





yulilin3 said:


> I see. I mean,Disney can tell us whatever they want we won't really know the real numbers, I believe they will err on the safe side, ironing issues in the first couple of weeks will be important. I just don't see a lot of people travelling this Summer at all, remember the parks get packed this time of year with the South American groups, I doubt that will happen this year, international travel from Europe and Asia is also affected, along with US travel being lower because of loss of income. So even if Disney would decide to open it all back up as normal I don't think it'll hit "regular" capacity at all



I could see the first day or 2 being a bit crazy - just with vloggers and also just locals and people who can get there and have been dying to get some "Disney fix" going to check it out and yeah they will have some bugs to tweak but I am sure they will be testing for a few days before open to the public - likely do something Universal is doing with just days for CMs and family only then maybe media and/or passholders only. 

but beyond that I don't think it will be too crazy - I think a lot of the summer will be low crowds as some people still cant' travel from their states (I mean, we are still on lockdown until June 12th at least for example) who knows what vacation time people can get, many people impacted economically, plus I am sure a lot of people don't want to wear masks in Florida in July/August

Now if there are signs the economy isn't *as* bad and appears that no second wave of the virus is coming (or not as bad as feared) then I could see like October getting pretty crowded


----------



## e_yerger

Sorry to loop back to the 4th of July talk - but if there aren't any fireworks I doubt that the parks will see the draw they normally do at the 4th.


----------



## yulilin3

e_yerger said:


> Sorry to loop back to the 4th of July talk - but if there aren't any fireworks I doubt that the parks will see the draw they normally do at the 4th.


I doubt there will be fireworks, Disney will say is to control social distancing but in reality fireworks shows are very, very expensive.


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> Sorry to loop back to the 4th of July talk - but if there aren't any fireworks I doubt that the parks will see the draw they normally do at the 4th.


I think the only thing that could still make it a draw is that it’s a 3 day weekend this year. So even without fireworks you still have that 3 day weekend draw.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt there will be fireworks, Disney will say is to control social distancing but in reality fireworks shows are very, very expensive.


Because there are ways to control the crowds, but they save a fortune not doing them and people won't complain too loudly.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> I think the only thing that could still make it a draw is that it’s a 3 day weekend this year. So even without fireworks you still have that 3 day weekend draw.


I don't understand the concern about holiday crowds. They're going to limit capacity. It doesn't really matter what the demand is, there's a finite number that will get in regardless.


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> The resorts have continued taking reservations for June


Hi @yulilin3 ...I tried to modify my June 20-27 res yesterday to take the first day off since it would be within the next round of possible cancellations, but MDE wouldn’t let me. Do you think if I call I would have better luck? Thanks for all your insight!


----------



## Eric Smith

armerida said:


> Hi @yulilin3 ...I tried to modify my June 20-27 res yesterday to take the first day off since it would be within the next round of possible cancellations, but MDE wouldn’t let me. Do you think if I call I would have better luck? Thanks for all your insight!


That comment was about Universal.  Disney stopped taking reservations for June a week or so ago.


----------



## preemiemama

preemiemama said:


> Well my plan is to call and try for some assurance this weekend as well.  What do I have to lose, right?  Maybe I'll get #Sven...


So I chatted this morning with DVC Member services and got no assurance whatsoever.  Basically, the policy for DVC members currently is to return points to their use year.  BUT that is subject to change at any time.  So, if inside of 30 days Disney decides to open the parks and I cancel instead of going all my points are put into holding.  She "could not say what may or may not happen in the future".  Definitely not #teamsvenn.


----------



## jpeterson

preemiemama said:


> So I chatted this morning with DVC Member services and got no assurance whatsoever.  Basically, the policy for DVC members currently is to return points to their use year.  BUT that is subject to change at any time.  So, if inside of 30 days Disney decides to open the parks and I cancel instead of going all my points are put into holding.  She "could not say what may or may not happen in the future".  Definitely not #teamsvenn.


That was the driving force for us to make sure we cancelled before the end of our banking period (May 31, Oct Use Year).  We had borrowed quite a few points from UY 2020 and wanted to make sure they would still be put back.  I figured their flexibility could end at any time.


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> Hi @yulilin3 ...I tried to modify my June 20-27 res yesterday to take the first day off since it would be within the next round of possible cancellations, but MDE wouldn’t let me. Do you think if I call I would have better luck? Thanks for all your insight!


no, I was replying to a comment about Universal resorts, not Disney


----------



## TropicalDIS

Eric Smith said:


> It’s just stating a fact.  The majority of Universal guests are locals.  It’s not trying to put down Universal.



Guests come from all over the world to experience Harry Potter. If the majority of guests are locals, i’d have to think it was only by a slim margin.

You said you aren’t trying to put down Universal, but every single one of your posts with regards to them in the last day or so is doing exactly that. You don’t like them, we get it. But other people do. They bring much more to the table than just being a nicer regional park.


----------



## TropicalDIS

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. Disney did try for Potter too btw but that’s another discussion. Disney is usually the first to announce closures or precautions when it comes to hurricanes. I believe Disney announced their COVID closure first as well.



Disney did for the initial closure. For the second announcement, Universal was first, which was a surprise because Disney is always ahead on major announcement.


----------



## mshanson3121

e_yerger said:


> Sorry to loop back to the 4th of July talk - but if there aren't any fireworks I doubt that the parks will see the draw they normally do at the 4th.



People keep talking about how crowded it would be July 4th, but the reality is, it won't be - because it will be subject to capacity restrictions.


----------



## Jrb1979

TropicalDIS said:


> Disney did for the initial closure. For the second announcement, Universal was first, which was a surprise because Disney is always ahead on major announcement.


So far during this whole thing they have been behind Universal in announcing things.


----------



## Eric Smith

TropicalDIS said:


> Guests come from all over the world to experience Harry Potter. If the majority of guests are locals, i’d have to think it was only by a slim margin.
> 
> You said you aren’t trying to put down Universal, but every single one of your posts with regards to them in the last day or so is doing exactly that. You don’t like them, we get it. But other people do. They bring much more to the table than just being a nicer regional park.


Maybe you should take it to the UNIVERSAL Rumors and News board


----------



## DisneyPapaDeac

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be waiting closely for that cm schedule on May 31st. Although if Disney publicly presents plans to the task force we'll know next week when they'll open,  but my guess continues to be June 14 or 15


So if we have tickets for July 5-12 staying off site at a local airbnb, you think the park will be open for us if they go with the June 14/15 date you're suggesting?


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyPapaDeac said:


> So if we have tickets for July 5-12 staying off site at a local airbnb, you think the park will be open for us if they go with the June 14/15 date you're suggesting?


I don't know. I think we must continue to be patient and wait and see what Disney plans to do when they announce. Sorry, but I have had people "come at me" just because I give my opinion like anyone else, and they expect me to know something extra.
I wish I knew with certainty, if I did I would tell you


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263784664201863169


----------



## DisneyPapaDeac

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know. I think we must continue to be patient and wait and see what Disney plans to do when they announce. Sorry, but I have had people "come at me" just because I give my opinion like anyone else, and they expect me to know something extra.
> I wish I knew with certainty, if I did I would tell you


Ha. Some folks are unreasonable. You do a great job!

I keep reminding my family that we have until June 20 to cancel our airbnb, so there's no rush. Never be in a hurry to make a bad decision.


----------



## Brianstl

DisneyPapaDeac said:


> Ha. Some folks are unreasonable. You do a great job!
> 
> I keep reminding my family that we have until May 20 to cancel our airbnb, so there's no rush. Never be in a hurry to make a bad decision.


Um, you might want to check the calendar.


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> no, I was replying to a comment about Universal resorts, not Disney


Oops sorry! Thank you.


----------



## xuxa777

I see capacity limits being lifted by mid to late July at the latest ,if they open by the 15th of June. capacity limits are already lifted for parks in some parts of the US already. In mid to late June new cases will be down in the low teens and very low deaths/ zero deaths. No way they limit capacity at that time. Like others have said they won’t even be near capacity for a while.


----------



## Jrb1979

Tigger's ally said:


> I see someone is giving out angry faces again.  Don't know why people who have stated they are done with Disney and taking their $$$ elsewhere feel the need to come to Dis fan boards and throw angry faces around.


Yeah I'm giving out angry faces. Its all from the attitude from some of you that turn me off of the Mouse.  I don't plan on giving any money to the Mouse he already has enough cheese. I love Universal.  I still come here to see news on Universal and Disney to see their plans for opening  cause what they do will have an effect on the other parks in the country.


----------



## DisneyPapaDeac

Brianstl said:


> Um, you might want to check the calendar.


Whoops! Fixed my post.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263784664201863169


This makes me happy. Yesterday the entertainment company that is in charge of Frog Choir sent all the performers a message saying that the contract had not been signed yet for this year, hopefully these are signs that they will bring Frogs back


----------



## e_yerger

Do you realize how "first world problems" it comes across to fights universal vs. wdw? It really don't matter what anyone else things about any other theme park. Can we move on?


----------



## TexasChick123

I don’t think people will come back to the parks in droves. Our gym reopened with a 25% limit, and it’s a ghost town, and that’s with us having to wear gloves. People are scared, and a theme park isn’t a place a lot want to be with a virus out there. I know on this board we’re all huge Disney fans, but I don’t think a lot of guests are coming back for a while. Remember that many people makes these trips only 1 time or every few years. They don’t want to spend this kind of money to have “modified experiences”. Your diehard fans, AP holders, and locals will go, but I think a lot of people will be postponing their trips. I know if I only went once every 5 years, I’d push my trip back.


----------



## Janet McDonald

mshanson3121 said:


> People keep talking about how crowded it would be July 4th, but the reality is, it won't be - because it will be subject to capacity restrictions.



I know they will restrict capacity but I’m wondering if it will make a difference either way for several reasons. No international visitors, reduced out of state travel, so many cancellations, general fears...I know many will be ready to go and I am one of them but I just think capacity won’t be an issue


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> I see capacity limits being lifted by mid to late July at the latest ,if they open by the 15th of June. capacity limits are already lifted for parks in some parts of the US already. In mid to late June new cases will be down in the low teens and very low deaths/ zero deaths. No way they limit capacity at that time. Like others have said they won’t even be near capacity for a while.


I don't think reduced capacity will be an issue outside the first week or so after opening.  Between people scared to travel and the economy, the demand to get into the parks won't be there on a regular basis for reduced capacity to be an issue very often.  For that reason I think places like Disney and Universal will keep a reduced capacity policy officially in place for much of the rest of the year and get the PR boost while it really doesn't impact the number of guest that would have been in the parks anyway.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt there will be fireworks, Disney will say is to control social distancing but in reality fireworks shows are very, very expensive.



I think it’s a little bit of both. Even at 20-30% capacity the hub would still be jam packed for fireworks, so they don’t want to cause that type of build up for at least a couple of months. But not having fireworks at 3 of the 4 parks for a couple of months would save them millions of dollars


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I think it’s a little bit of both. Even at 20-30% capacity the hub would still be jam packed for fireworks, so they don’t want to cause that type of build up for at least a couple of months. But not having fireworks at 3 of the 4 parks for a couple of months would save them millions of dollars


maybe we can get the Fife and Drum parade down Main Street along with the patriotic Fab 5, that'll be cute


----------



## Janet McDonald

Brianstl said:


> I don't think reduced capacity will be an issue outside the first week or so after opening.  Between people scared to travel and the economy, the demand to get into the parks won't be there on a regular basis for reduced capacity to be an issue very often.  For that reason I think places like Disney and Universal will keep a reduced capacity policy officially in place for much of the rest of the year and get the PR boost while it really doesn't impact the number of guest that would have been in the parks anyway.


Exactly. Agree completely.


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't plan on giving any money to the Mouse he already has enough cheese. I love Universal.



We have AP for both, both are there for everyone to enjoy IMO.

Regardless, the more folks saying they won't come to WDW (or US) the better IMO.

I mean how can anyone not prefer fewer people to contend with?

The reason/s they don't want to come is irrelevant, its simply good news IMO.


----------



## MickeyEars

Any chance Disney opens before June 22nd? We have Copper Creek booked with points June 22nd- July 1st and if not I need to move it to July while there is still availability.
 I realize no one knows for certain I just wanted opinions. If we do move it to July it will be to OKW because almost everything else is booked. 
My son loves Copper Creek and I just hate to lose it. What should I do?
Thanks!!


----------



## Music City Mama

cakebaker said:


> I just realized yesterday that our start date will fall on the last day they'd cancel reservations for 6/21-27. I think they'll be open before that, but it still worries me. I think that should they not be open and cancel that time frame, I'd be able to modify to drop off the June part of our trip. I sure hope so! I'd go in and hedge my bet with a July 1 reservation, but I'm already at my room limits for my AP with hedge my bets reservations! lol



My check-in date is also the 27th and I've thought the same thing. I think they will open before then, BUT, will the resorts be opened? I'm debating if I want to move my trip just a few days later -- I actually have the flexibility to do that (but only that). Looks okay from a changing flights standpoint, but I will need to get with my owner about DVC availability -- there might not be any if I add those days after my original check-out date. Ugh. 

On another note, I really, really hope that when they submit their plan, that they specifically outline what will be closed. My deal breakers are: pools being closed; RotR not being opened; and possibly World Showcase not being opened (we're staying at BWV for a reason).


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Even at 20-30% capacity the hub would still be jam packed for fireworks, so they don’t want to cause that type of build up for at least a couple of months.



They could easily set capacity limits for the hub and Main Street- have people view from a distance.  I think it’s more of a money saving effort, with the reason of safety being a something most people will accept.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyEars said:


> Any chance Disney opens before June 22nd? We have Copper Creek booked with points June 22nd- July 1st and if not I need to move it to July while there is still availability.
> I realize no one knows for certain I just wanted opinions. If we do move it to July it will be to OKW because almost everything else is booked.
> My son loves Copper Creek and I just hate to lose it. What should I do?
> Thanks!!



As long as they havent cancelled reservations the week of your stay yet, theres always a chance. It seems like we’ll finally get word on a decision and opening date next week. So unless they’re throwing an opening date out for over a month in the future, I think you could be safe with June 22nd.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

TexasChick123 said:


> I don’t think people will come back to the parks in droves. Our gym reopened with a 25% limit, and it’s a ghost town, and that’s with us having to wear gloves. People are scared, and a theme park isn’t a place a lot want to be with a virus out there. I know on this board we’re all huge Disney fans, but I don’t think a lot of guests are coming back for a while. Remember that many people makes these trips only 1 time or every few years. They don’t want to spend this kind of money to have “modified experiences”. Your diehard fans, AP holders, and locals will go, but I think a lot of people will be postponing their trips. I know if I only went once every 5 years, I’d push my trip back.


Hell I’d say if you only go once a year why not push it back a year. I would think the average rational guest would be better served returning next summer/fall/winter when capacity restrictions, face masks, and other modified experiences aren’t threatening their “magic”. The annual Disney vacation really is a law of diminishing returns, and I wouldn’t be shocked if you see lower demand than a lot of us initially expected here based on this echo chamber. We may not see that manifested though when trying to make resort and dining reservations with capacity restrictions, but if Disney opened both up 100% tomorrow I think we’d all be shocked by the under utilization. That said this is all speculation and I hope everyone here who isn’t local and the average Disney vacationer returns soon and further spends a little time and money off property while you’re here. I-Drive looks like a post apocalyptic ghost town, and I’m worried we’re going to lose some fantastic restaurants in my area for good if y’all don’t get back soon!


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyEars said:


> Any chance Disney opens before June 22nd? We have Copper Creek booked with points June 22nd- July 1st and if not I need to move it to July while there is still availability.
> I realize no one knows for certain I just wanted opinions. If we do move it to July it will be to OKW because almost everything else is booked.
> My son loves Copper Creek and I just hate to lose it. What should I do?
> Thanks!!




You should wait for Disney to make an official announcement before doing anything.


----------



## Dis5150

Just my opinion on capacity- I don’t think Disney will have trouble hitting whatever capacity limits they use. Shanghai sold out tickets in minutes. For every person who too nervous to go right now, I think there are 2 who would gladly go. Again, just MY opinion.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> They could easily set capacity limits for the hub and Main Street- have people view from a distance.  I think it’s more of a money saving effort, with the reason of safety being a something most people will accept.



Absolutely, its a very easy excuse to use, and its easily explained as to why theyd need to cancel fireworks without having to say its because theyd prefer not to spend money on fireworks. But if they put markers on the ground for fireworks, no one would follow it. They’d all move to their perfect spot which would cause buildups.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyEars said:


> Any chance Disney opens before June 22nd? We have Copper Creek booked with points June 22nd- July 1st and if not I need to move it to July while there is still availability.
> I realize no one knows for certain I just wanted opinions. If we do move it to July it will be to OKW because almost everything else is booked.
> My son loves Copper Creek and I just hate to lose it. What should I do?
> Thanks!!


I think it’s certainly possible.  Disney was about a week behind CityWalk when they opened Disney Springs.  If the same holds true there’s definitely a chance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I doubt there will be fireworks, Disney will say is to control social distancing but in reality fireworks shows are very, very expensive.



Only way I could see it is if they do a live stream on Disney+ or something and they see "value" in spending the money that way


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only way I could see it is if they do a live stream on Disney+ or something and they see "value" in spending the money that way




My guess is they'll stream the ones from last year. Hey maybe I'll see myself!!


----------



## e_yerger

We may see fireworks only on certain nights of the week, rather than nightly. Disneyland only does fireworks nightly during busy times (x-mas week, holiday weekends etc). It would cause incentives to visit the parks on certain nights, but it would save money overall without having to cut the fireworks all together.


----------



## MickeyEars

Thanks everyone. I’m going to wait until Disney makes an announcement next week.
I sure hope they don’t wait until Friday!!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Only way I could see it is if they do a live stream on Disney+ or something and they see "value" in spending the money that way



They could shoot off fireworks (on July 4th) from each of the parks after everyone has already left. I’m not sure if you can see the fireworks from the parking lot at TTC, but I know you can see them from the parking lots of DHS and Epcot. So maybe they can tell people to head back to their cars or to the parking lots  to watch a special 4th of July fireworks celebration. Its a stretch, but its an idea


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> My guess is they'll stream the ones from last year. Hey maybe I'll see myself!!



yeah, I could see that too - just if they thought here was value in getting publicity with a true live stream, and using that to market how the parks are operating and why "now, more than ever, is a time to visit the Magic!" that could be a reason to do so


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I can see MK fireworks from my house. I live right behind MK, but there’s a fairly good view even from miles away. Its been very odd not hearing them every night.


I miss hearing the nightly booms. My dogs have been big fans of the Disney shut down though.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely, its a very easy excuse to use, and its easily explained as to why theyd need to cancel fireworks without having to say its because theyd prefer not to spend money on fireworks. But if they put markers on the ground for fireworks, no one would follow it. They’d all move to their perfect spot which would cause buildups.



It would certainly be easier not to have them, although I really wish they would, at least for the holiday. I snagged a dessert party for July 3 and was so looking forward to it! Clearly, I’m biased.


----------



## atricks

Universal now completely out of the County's hands and on to the Governor.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263840381277540361
Edit: sorry saw this was already posted.


----------



## Tjddis

An interesting morning here.  We have never been to UO.  We are totally all in and loyal to WDW.  Like the complete immersive experience of being on Disney property.  No desire to put down what I don’t know of.  Just seems to me WDW has lots more moving parts.  For example the ADR situation is going to be a complete nightmare imho. How to manipulate all those reservations to work within capacity limits?  Ouch.  Again I have no knowledge of UO, but do they have anywhere near the number of TA eateries?   Also as far as UO being a locals park it would certainly appear they are kind of declaring themselves as such by announcing park plans without resort plans.  I get that they are all third party but by declaring park date without resort dates sort of implies they don’t see them as vital to the bottom line, no?
No way WDW could announce a park plan without a resort plan.  So that takes more time.  Even if parks are opening initially without resorts. 
Also I think the NBA issue is huge in the reopen scenario.  I do not think bringing in the NBA will cause any issues to opening parks/hotels.  But there will be logistic concerns to work out.  And also they have a huge interest in the NBA coming back due to the ESPN situation.  If they get the influx of revenue from the NBA it may influence their capacity in that they can set that capacity in combination with NBA influx to make the numbers work.  Something UO does not have to consider. NBA has said they will release info on restart on or around June 1.  
Lastly capacity limits will be a thing.  Just a reality to the current situation.  Too political to avoid looking like you are disregarding this safety protocol.   All of this factored in I see some sort of opening on or around 7/1


----------



## Sarahslay

e_yerger said:


> We may see fireworks only on certain nights of the week, rather than nightly. Disneyland only does fireworks nightly during busy times (x-mas week, holiday weekends etc). It would cause incentives to visit the parks on certain nights, but it would save money overall without having to cut the fireworks all together.


but then they would have issues with capacity and a lot of angry folks. If you only offer it a few nights a week those are the nights everyone will want to visit. All of the people who just HAVE to see it on their trip will save their park days for that, much like how people save their MK days for non-party days during Halloween and Christmas party times, the parks get so crowded on non-party days that I actually choose to go on party days and just leave early to avoid all the crowds the next day.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> People keep talking about how crowded it would be July 4th, but the reality is, it won't be - because it will be subject to capacity restrictions.


That’s my question. I don’t think it’ll be normal July 4th crowds. But, I was hoping to get in at the lowest capacity when they first open & am wondering how long that’ll be. I know no one knows. Now that they have cancelled til 6/13. If they open the next week, that will put us in the first group. DH is concerned about going when they first open b/c he thinks it might be a mess. Also, if I move to July, I can stop worrying if I’ll get cancelled next week. But if July moves up to more normal capacity, I’d rather take my chances on June.


----------



## LSUmiss

TexasChick123 said:


> I don’t think people will come back to the parks in droves. Our gym reopened with a 25% limit, and it’s a ghost town, and that’s with us having to wear gloves. People are scared, and a theme park isn’t a place a lot want to be with a virus out there. I know on this board we’re all huge Disney fans, but I don’t think a lot of guests are coming back for a while. Remember that many people makes these trips only 1 time or every few years. They don’t want to spend this kind of money to have “modified experiences”. Your diehard fans, AP holders, and locals will go, but I think a lot of people will be postponing their trips. I know if I only went once every 5 years, I’d push my trip back.


Idk b/c we have the opposite here. Things opened & they’re packed. Not more than their limited capacity, but places with appts are booked for weeks now & places pretty much have no issues reaching their 25% capacity.


----------



## Mit88

atricks said:


> Universal now completely out of the County's hands and on to the Governor.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263840381277540361
> Edit: sorry saw this was already posted.



DeSantis said that the decision was primarily going to be in the hands of Mayor Demmings, so this is all but confirmed with just DeSantis having to sign the document. Theres a 0% chance that DeSantis doesnt sign it


----------



## gottalovepluto

MickeyEars said:


> Thanks everyone. I’m going to wait until Disney makes an announcement next week.
> I sure hope they don’t wait until Friday!!


I hope they don't wait until Fri as well. I feel like Fri news from Disney is always bad news. And they like to do it after the close of business on the east coast...


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I hope they don't wait until Fri as well. I feel like Fri news from Disney is always bad news. And they like to do it after the close of business on the east coast...



I think the next Task Force meeting is on Wednesday. I would guess thats when the plans will be revealed and approved on Thursday


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Idk b/c we have the opposite here. Things opened & they’re packed. Not more than their limited capacity, but places with appts are booked for weeks now & places pretty much have no issues reaching their 25% capacity.


I honestly don't think Disney will be at regular capacity for a while, even without any restrictions. It's not the same a local attraction than an international destination where you have to pay thousands of dollars to come, and like I said the SATG are not coming (as far as I know) this year along with other international travel. I think you'll be fine, but I hate that this decision is so hard for many of you, I emphasize with the uncertainty of it all for everyone


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I think the next Task Force meeting is on Wednesday. I would guess thats when the plans will be revealed and approved on Thursday


They might be required to give a presentation to the task force, which would mean we will know Wednesday if that's when they are presenting, approval by the Mayor on Thursday and then DeSantis on Friday?


----------



## Mit88

David (Fresh Baked) on his thursday show seemed to be under the impression that Disneyland would be open on July 1st. Maybe we’re not hearing much news from DLR, but with how California is running with their phases, I think DLR being opened in the beginning of July is more of a pipe dream than WDW being open by then.


----------



## dina444444

Mit88 said:


> David (Fresh Baked) on his thursday show seemed to be under the impression that Disneyland would be open on July 1st. Maybe we’re not hearing much news from DLR, but with how California is running with their phases, I think DLR being opened in the beginning of July is more of a pipe dream than WDW being open by then.


My expectation is that mid/late July will be the earliest Disneyland reopens.


----------



## TexasChick123

dina444444 said:


> My expectation is that mid/late July will be the earliest Disneyland reopens.



I hope so. I don’t even bother trying to predict what’s going on in California because it keeps changing so rapidly day to day.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> David (Fresh Baked) on his thursday show seemed to be under the impression that Disneyland would be open on July 1st. Maybe we’re not hearing much news from DLR, but with how California is running with their phases, I think DLR being opened in the beginning of July is more of a pipe dream than WDW being open by then.



Would have agreed with you , but it seems that Gov. Newsom has done a 180 this week. Earlier this week he said no pro sports until 2021 probably and then a few days later pro sports can start the first week in June (without fans of course), July 1st for DL is possible.


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> This is why they are confident in opening in June.


I’m sorry but where are you seeing Disney saying they’re “confident” about a June opening?


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> I’m sorry but where are you seeing Disney saying they’re “confident” about a June opening?


Sorry meant Universal at this time, but Disney is confident with Disney Springs or they wouldn't have opened and next week will most likely say the same thing to the task force about the parks


----------



## Tjddis

xuxa777 said:


> Sorry meant Universal at this time, but Disney is confident with Disney Springs or they wouldn't have opened and next week will most likely say the same thing to the task force about the parks


I’d say replace “confident” with “hopeful” and we can agree to disagree on the rest before we get deleted


----------



## gottalovepluto

TexasChick123 said:


> I hope so. I don’t even bother trying to predict what’s going on in California because it keeps changing so rapidly day to day.


You are wise.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I was thinking about how UO will not be mixing parties/using single rider lines and it makes me hopeful that WDW stops doing this all together. I hate that they make you mix parties on Mine Train specifically. Those cars are a tight fit and I am sick of having boring strangers ruining my ride photos.


----------



## Live4travel

If Disney opens with only limited capacity, that will likely prevent those with AP from being able to possibly get in at various times. Having unlimited visits is why we bought an expensive AP. I wonder if Disney will factor this in with extending the annual pass expiration dates or allowing a refund for the remainder of the pass. This also doesn't take into account that only a partial Disney experience will be provided, making the AP even less valuable.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> An interesting morning here.  We have never been to UO.  We are totally all in and loyal to WDW.  Like the complete immersive experience of being on Disney property.  No desire to put down what I don’t know of.  Just seems to me WDW has lots more moving parts.  For example the ADR situation is going to be a complete nightmare imho. How to manipulate all those reservations to work within capacity limits?  Ouch.  Again I have no knowledge of UO, but do they have anywhere near the number of TA eateries?   Also as far as UO being a locals park it would certainly appear they are kind of declaring themselves as such by announcing park plans without resort plans.  I get that they are all third party but by declaring park date without resort dates sort of implies they don’t see them as vital to the bottom line, no?
> No way WDW could announce a park plan without a resort plan.  So that takes more time.  Even if parks are opening initially without resorts.
> Also I think the NBA issue is huge in the reopen scenario.  I do not think bringing in the NBA will cause any issues to opening parks/hotels.  But there will be logistic concerns to work out.  And also they have a huge interest in the NBA coming back due to the ESPN situation.  If they get the influx of revenue from the NBA it may influence their capacity in that they can set that capacity in combination with NBA influx to make the numbers work.  Something UO does not have to consider. NBA has said they will release info on restart on or around June 1.
> Lastly capacity limits will be a thing.  Just a reality to the current situation.  Too political to avoid looking like you are disregarding this safety protocol.   All of this factored in I see some sort of opening on or around 7/1


Universal has nowhere near the table service eateries and we've never had trouble just walking in day of.  There's no need to book them anywhere close to 180 days out.


----------



## StevieB81

MickeyEars said:


> Any chance Disney opens before June 22nd? We have Copper Creek booked with points June 22nd- July 1st and if not I need to move it to July while there is still availability.
> I realize no one knows for certain I just wanted opinions. If we do move it to July it will be to OKW because almost everything else is booked.
> My son loves Copper Creek and I just hate to lose it. What should I do?
> Thanks!!


We were June 7-17, DVC split stay AKL/BWV 2bdrm villa-5 nights each. I had been checking availability in August for the last few weeks, just in case. It was looking like SSR or OKW for us, too. Then AKL showed some availability. Then Boulder ridge. Then some others-things kept changing, you get the picture. Then yesterday they pulled the park dates and our ADRs for the first part of the trip. Yesterday was the first time I had seen more than 2 days available at BWV for or preferred backup dates (8/2-12). We ended up being able to book the same split stay as we had originally, which was a very pleasant surprise. I will add that DVC did not cancel my reservation and would not have until about 7 days before the trip date. I had borrowed just over 50% of the points for this trip, but because I booked before the shutdown, they were grandfathered in. 

All that being said, I would hold out for June 22. I think they'll be ready by then. If not, there is still a chance you could still rebook to what you want. Just keep checking.


----------



## xuxa777

Live4travel said:


> If Disney opens with only limited capacity, that will likely prevent those with AP from being able to possibly get in at various times. Having unlimited visits is why we bought an expensive AP. I wonder if Disney will factor this in with extending the annual pass expiration dates or allowing a refund for the remainder of the pass. This also doesn't take into account that only a partial Disney experience will be provided, making the AP even less valuable.



I think this is one of the driving things that will cause the capacity limits to go away rather soon and like others described Disney will not be anywhere near capacity for a while regardless.


----------



## RamblingMad

xuxa777 said:


> I think this is one of the driving things that will cause the capacity limits to go away rather soon and like others described Disney will not be anywhere near capacity for a while regardless.



What capacity do they usually run at?  That would help me better think about capacity limits. If the parks are usually at 70%, then a cap at 50% isn’t a huge deal breaker.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Thank you for this.  I've seen Facebook posts from family worried about this media hype over this and when I looked into myself I saw the same information your husband gave you.  This is why I don't listen to the media, they are only concerned with ratings.  I have little concern over bringing my 3 toddlers to WDW because of what I have learned from listening to health professionals.


You have 3 toddlers at the same time!! I just have one & oh goodness quarantine has been fun!


----------



## xuxa777

RamblingMad said:


> What capacity do they usually run at?  That would help me better think about capacity limits. If the parks are usually at 70%, then a cap at 50% isn’t a huge deal breaker.



Only guesses at this time, Disney keeps that info close to the vest, on the earnings call this month Chapek mentioned some numbers for Shanghai and that was one of the first time Disney has mentioned any park capacity numbers publicly. Seeing how rarely they go into closure phases they don't hit capacity often even though it feels like it sometimes in front of Small World and Peter Pan.


----------



## andyman8

RamblingMad said:


> What capacity do they usually run at?  That would help me better think about capacity limits. If the parks are usually at 70%, then a cap at 50% isn’t a huge deal breaker.


An average day at MK is about 55k to 57k. Most believe the capacity to be around 90k (maybe a bit under). So an average day is about 60% of max capacity. In Shanghai, they didn’t say the exact number of what capacity they’re starting with but they did say the government was capping them at 24k out of an 80k max capacity (they were starting with a capacity “well below“ that number). Therefore, that government-required capacity is about 1/3 max capacity. This is at least was Chapek said on an earnings call earlier this month.

Of course, government situations and political environments are different here, but I’d imagine Disney at least will stick with the 1/3 benchmark for the time being. That’d put MK’s capacity at about 30k (which is just above a crowded MNSSHP). I wouldn’t be surprised if they started with something even smaller, maybe 20k, but I don’t think we’re going to even see an “average capacity” day at MK for quite some time (certainly not in early July lol, we don’t even know if they’ll be open).


----------



## e_yerger

Live4travel said:


> If Disney opens with only limited capacity, that will likely prevent those with AP from being able to possibly get in at various times. Having unlimited visits is why we bought an expensive AP. I wonder if Disney will factor this in with extending the annual pass expiration dates or allowing a refund for the remainder of the pass. This also doesn't take into account that only a partial Disney experience will be provided, making the AP even less valuable.


Currently in Shanghai, AP have not had their passes "start" again but they are able to schedule & reserve times to visit the park. Shanghai wont officially start the clock on their APs until the reservation period is done. I would expect similar activity at WDW.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> What capacity do they usually run at?  That would help me better think about capacity limits. If the parks are usually at 70%, then a cap at 50% isn’t a huge deal breaker.



I recall in one of these thread the numbers thrown out were that 100% max capacity at MK (so when they are in phase 4 clossure) is 100k.  A typical summer day (so not crazy crowded but not super low season) runs at ~65k ... so if they ran at 50% of the 100k it wouldn't feel *that* empty


----------



## SarahC97

TheMaxRebo said:


> I recall in one of these thread the numbers thrown out were that 100% max capacity at MK (so when they are in phase 4 clossure) is 100k.  A typical summer day (so not crazy crowded but not super low season) runs at ~65k ... so if they ran at 50% of the 100k it wouldn't feel *that* empty


I thought I also read that the theme parks wouldn't be basing their reduced capacity on max capacity but on average daily capacity in the beginning. But in fairness, I could have dreamed that scenario.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


Is someone in guest relations worried they’re about to be discovered to be non-essential so they wrote that post up? Because that was beyond useless


----------



## Jroceagles

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


well that did not sound promising....


----------



## brockash

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


I wish they'd stop wasting their time putting out these no info./nothing memos to tell us not to be mad at them and instead spend that time figuring out what they're actual plan is and release actual info.


----------



## Tjddis

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


“Real time adjustments”.  What do we think that means?   I’m supposed to have dinner in an hour at BOG and it’s cancelled?   Or moved to Tony’s town square?   I have a fast pass at 7DMT tomorrow am but I have to go to DHS instead and they switched it to Muppet Vision?  Seriously I get that this is all unprecedented and they are doing their best but this is a stark example of what I think is really annoying.  CLEARLY they have an idea what this means to them. And they issue in this vague format. So they can cover themselves?   I get if you have points you can’t get back or other financial commitments that make it prohibitive to cancel but how on earth can a cash customer like me possible feel good about dropping a ton of money to go there under these circumstances?


----------



## Sarahslay

TexasChick123 said:


> Just to give a little info on the inflammatory syndrome in kids from DH, an ER doc:
> 
> 1. It is easily treatable if treatment is sought early enough, and kids go home within 2 days usually.
> 2. This isn’t anything new and has been around for years with slightly varying symptoms
> 3. They can’t definitively link it to COVID and it may end up being a completely separate illness as it was in the past
> 4. It is an *extremely rare* immunological response to an infection.
> 
> I’m posting this here because I think it’ll have a big effect on whether people want to bring their kids to WDW. It gave me pause as well if I’m being honest. DH told me all these things, and said it’s super rare and has been around for years in various forms.


My DD(9) had it (or something very similar to it since they're suddenly refering to it as if it's brand new) when she was 5 and recovered well in the hospital. She was in the hospital for a week due to other issues with the illness that made her sick in the first place, but the inflamatory response was easily treated and she made a complete recovery. Any child can get something like this with any illness, all of my medical industry friends are purplexed why everyone is talking about this like it's a brand new phenomena. It is something that every parent should be aware of since covid is an illness which can cause this kind of response in some children, being rare it is not something that parents need to get overly worked up about, it's just something to look out for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SarahC97 said:


> I thought I also read that the theme parks wouldn't be basing their reduced capacity on max capacity but on average daily capacity in the beginning. But in fairness, I could have dreamed that scenario.



I don't think anything really came out from Disney (or Universal) - but yeah, the what the denominator of the 50% limit is will be pretty key as to what the # of people allowed in would be


----------



## KayMichigan

Hard to believe that they're going to let Universal open way before they do, but from the sounds of that press release, that's what very well might happen. To me it sounded like they were saying, "Don't be surprised if we're closed all of July, too, even though you can book rooms during that month".


----------



## Jrb1979

KayMichigan said:


> Hard to believe that they're going to let Universal open way before they do, but from the sounds of that press release, that's what very well might happen. To me it sounded like they were saying, "Don't be surprised if we're closed all of July, too, even though you can book rooms during that month".


https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-on-planning-your-disney-parks-vacation.htm
Especially with then putting this out doesn't sound like a park that plans on opening soon.


----------



## MrsBooch

Tjddis said:


> “Real time adjustments”.  What do we think that means?   I’m supposed to have dinner in an hour at BOG and it’s cancelled?   Or moved to Tony’s town square?   I have a fast pass at 7DMT tomorrow am but I have to go to DHS instead and they switched it to Muppet Vision?  Seriously I get that this is all unprecedented and they are doing their best but this is a stark example of what I think is really annoying.  CLEARLY they have an idea what this means to them. And they issue in this vague format. So they can cover themselves?   I get if you have points you can’t get back or other financial commitments that make it prohibitive to cancel but how on earth can a cash customer like me possible feel good about dropping a ton of money to go there under these circumstances?



Yeah i totally agree. 

I understand that this is unprecedented - but they need to be less vague. If we need to be able to pivot then dont force us into making reservations 180 days out still. It's all about managing expectations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jroceagles said:


> well that did not sound promising....



Nope


----------



## Sarahslay

KayMichigan said:


> Hard to believe that they're going to let Universal open way before they do, but from the sounds of that press release, that's what very well might happen. To me it sounded like they were saying, "Don't be surprised if we're closed all of July, too, even though you can book rooms during that month".


It could also mean "we may cancel your trip and then open during that time", we just don't know. This was pretty much a "we have no clue what's going to happen!" statement. They could shoot for June 14/15 and then a bunch of stuff hits the fan and they have to backtrack, we just don't know. I refuse to read too much in to it, it's still pretty much what we heard before "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open" which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.


----------



## SarahC97

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-on-planning-your-disney-parks-vacation.htm
> Especially with then putting this out doesn't sound like a park that plans on opening soon.



Honestly, it feels like a "Yes, we know Universal announced plans yesterday, but don't expect that from us."

It's a press release to try to pacify, but someone it fills me with even more anxiety.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KayMichigan said:


> Hard to believe that they're going to let Universal open way before they do, but from the sounds of that press release, that's what very well might happen. To me it sounded like they were saying, "Don't be surprised if we're closed all of July, too, even though you can book rooms during that month".



Time to stop talking about this being a competition I think. I am glad that Disney is being cautious. It will work out better for them in the long run.


----------



## SarahC97

Sarahslay said:


> which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.



Ding, ding, ding!!!! 

It's kind of exhausting.


----------



## Sarahslay

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-on-planning-your-disney-parks-vacation.htm
> Especially with then putting this out doesn't sound like a park that plans on opening soon.


What you just posted is the same exact thing that this person is referring to. It's not a different statement from WDW, it's just a blog post about the post that Disney Parks Blog posted (obviously trying to see how many times I can use the word "post" in a sentence).


----------



## Jroceagles

Sarahslay said:


> It could also mean "we may cancel your trip and then open during that time", we just don't know. This was pretty much a "we have no clue what's going to happen!" statement. They could shoot for June 14/15 and then a bunch of stuff hits the fan and they have to backtrack, we just don't know. I refuse to read too much in to it, it's still pretty much what we heard before "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open" which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.


which is fine...IF all the other parks there didn't just announce opening up!  Now they just look bad for not giving some transparency!


----------



## TexasChick123

I read it a little differently. I think they’re lumping in WDW and DL together to show solidarity but saying a lot is up to local government. Basically, don’t get mad if you hear WDW is reopening but DL isn’t when they’re both taking reservations starting July 1st because the governing bodies are in different states. I will be truly shocked if DL is open this summer in any capacity. I’d love to be wrong about it though.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sarahslay said:


> It could also mean "we may cancel your trip and then open during that time", we just don't know. This was pretty much a "we have no clue what's going to happen!" statement. They could shoot for June 14/15 and then a bunch of stuff hits the fan and they have to backtrack, we just don't know. I refuse to read too much in to it, it's still pretty much what we heard before "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open" which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.


That is what I read-- that they might open earlier than expected, hence the flexibility line. I actually think it is to cover the angry people who might have had their reservations cancelled already, or partial reservations that hang into the cancellation period being moved.


----------



## Violetspider

Jroceagles said:


> well that did not sound promising....


Who knows, maybe they are trying to soften the blow to the latest round of guests that just received their cancellation emails, because they are now planning on opening a few days after UO.....maybe......potentially.....alright, highly unlikely! 

Edit: @SwirlTheCitrus jinx!


----------



## cakebaker

KayMichigan said:


> Hard to believe that they're going to let Universal open way before they do, but from the sounds of that press release, that's what very well might happen. To me it sounded like they were saying, "Don't be surprised if we're closed all of July, too, even though you can book rooms during that month".


Just sounds like a response to the fact Universal has announced and they feel the need to say something. I don’t read any indications into it, one way or the other.


----------



## yulilin3

That DPB post needed to happen weeks ago, not after Universal announced their reopening as I'm sure they are getting more phone calls now.  and as much as I love Disney, and I will continue going, they are now, as the younglings would say, being "extra"


----------



## LSUmiss

Sarahslay said:


> It could also mean "we may cancel your trip and then open during that time", we just don't know. This was pretty much a "we have no clue what's going to happen!" statement. They could shoot for June 14/15 and then a bunch of stuff hits the fan and they have to backtrack, we just don't know. I refuse to read too much in to it, it's still pretty much what we heard before "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open" which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.


Yeah I kinda thought that too. Like we may cancel your trip & all your reservations & then open up anyway. Sorry.


----------



## TexasChick123

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That is what I read-- that they might open earlier than expected, hence the flexibility line. I actually think it is to cover the angry people who might have had their reservations cancelled already, or partial reservations that hang into the cancellation period being moved.





Violetspider said:


> Who knows, maybe they are trying to soften the blow to the latest round of guests that just received their cancellation emails, because they are now planning on opening a few days after UO.....maybe......potentially.....alright, highly unlikely!



I honestly didn’t even think about that. Very good points. They did cancel check in dates through June 13th. If they reopen on June 10th, for example, they’re going to have a lot of REALLY angry people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> It could also mean "we may cancel your trip and then open during that time", we just don't know. This was pretty much a "we have no clue what's going to happen!" statement. They could shoot for June 14/15 and then a bunch of stuff hits the fan and they have to backtrack, we just don't know. I refuse to read too much in to it, it's still pretty much what we heard before "we're taking reservations but that doesn't mean we'll be open" which is pretty much saying everything and nothing all at once and way to keep their options open.



almost felt like the press release version of


----------



## Sarahslay

This might be off topic, and I might just be feeling salty today, but I just feel it's not helping anything for them to be in the middle of moving executive positions around. It's like "Ok, we know our leaders are supposed to be making hard decisions and trying to get their parks open, but we're going to put them in a different role and throw someone else in who has no clue what is going on in this area......" I just don't see all these executive moves could be helpful during this.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I know everyone is frustrated by what they feel are vague messages from Disney but I actually see a very clear message in their communications like today’s post. The message is that things are changing all the time and people planning a trip need to be comfortable with uncertainty during that process. I think it is clear that they won’t give any solid answers until they do and all of our wishcasting won’t change that. It stinks and I know it is frustrating for folks who planned their trips down to every last detail but it is the way it is right now. I have said it before but I spend 65% of my time working from home on a reopening plan for a public facing business and we have multiple potential plans all with different dates and different contingencies and the likelihood of any one of them being the final plan and date changes by the day and goes back around in a loop. We are giving the same basic message as Disney - we are closed now, on-site programming is canceled until x for now, we do not know when we will reopen. Because it is the truth. We don’t have an answer and we won’t share our hopes or guesses publicly when those hopes and guesses change day to day.


----------



## SarahC97

KBoopaloo said:


> I know everyone is frustrated by what they feel are vague messages from Disney but I actually see a very clear message in their communications like today’s post. The message is that things are changing all the time and people planning a trip need to be comfortable with uncertainty during that process. I think it is clear that they won’t give any solid answers until they do and all of our wishcasting won’t change that. It stinks and I know it is frustrating for folks who planned their trips down to every last detail but it is the way it is right now. I have said it before but I spend 65% of my time working from home on a reopening plan for a public facing business and we have multiple potential plans all with different dates and different contingencies and the likelihood of any one of them being the final plan and date changes by the day and goes back around in a loop. We are giving the same basic message as Disney - we are closed now, on-site programming is canceled until x for now, we do not know when we will reopen. Because it is the truth. We don’t have an answer and we won’t share our hopes or guesses publicly when those hopes and guesses change day to day.


You're right, but the same thing could be said for Universal as far as planning goes yet they're sticking their necks out to say "This is what we'd like to do" and it feels like Disney is just not giving us anything.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> That DPB post needed to happen weeks ago, not after Universal announced their reopening as I'm sure they are getting more phone calls now.  and as much as I love Disney, and I will continue going, they are now, as the younglings would say, being "extra"


I absolutely agree. This sounds like Disney waving their hand saying hey, don’t forget about us. Would’ve been the perfect announcement a month ago.


----------



## vinotinto

brockash said:


> I wish they'd stop wasting their time putting out these no info./nothing memos to tell us not to be mad at them and instead spend that time figuring out what they're actual plan is and release actual info.


Thankfully, after being a fan for years, I can decipher Disney-speak:

"_While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift_."

= Just because we are starting resort reservations on July 1st, that does not mean July 1st is the date reservations will actually start. We may continue the rolling cancellations throughout July. Or, start reservations in June, but locking them to stay within capacity limits. In other words, it's a non-statement meant to take space in this page.

_"As we continue to follow guidance from government and health care officials regarding how we’ll be able to reopen our parks and resorts in a responsible way, we may also need to make real-time adjustments to booked experiences, park tickets and park passes."_

= We may continue to cancel packages, cancel your dates and extend your park tickets through the end of the year, and cancel your after-hour events, such as Villains, all at the last minute possible.

There ya'll go! Wish we had a date like the Universal fans....


----------



## LSUmiss

I decided to move on & officially changed my dates to 7/6-7/13. So now I wait & see how that goes.


----------



## Jroceagles

KBoopaloo said:


> I know everyone is frustrated by what they feel are vague messages from Disney but I actually see a very clear message in their communications like today’s post. The message is that things are changing all the time and people planning a trip need to be comfortable with uncertainty during that process. I think it is clear that they won’t give any solid answers until they do and all of our wishcasting won’t change that. It stinks and I know it is frustrating for folks who planned their trips down to every last detail but it is the way it is right now. I have said it before but I spend 65% of my time working from home on a reopening plan for a public facing business and we have multiple potential plans all with different dates and different contingencies and the likelihood of any one of them being the final plan and date changes by the day and goes back around in a loop. We are giving the same basic message as Disney - we are closed now, on-site programming is canceled until x for now, we do not know when we will reopen. Because it is the truth. We don’t have an answer and we won’t share our hopes or guesses publicly when those hopes and guesses change day to day.


AGREED, but none of this flies when every park around them is announcing opening dates!     And this statement sounded more negative to an open then it did positive.


----------



## Sarahslay

"


vinotinto said:


> Thankfully, after being a fan for years, I can decipher Disney-speak:
> 
> "_While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift_."
> 
> = Just because we are starting resort reservations on July 1st, that does not mean July 1st is the date reservations will actually start. We may continue the rolling cancellations throughout July. Or, start reservations in June, but locking them to stay within capacity limits. In other words, it's a non-statement meant to take space in this page.
> 
> _"As we continue to follow guidance from government and health care officials regarding how we’ll be able to reopen our parks and resorts in a responsible way, we may also need to make real-time adjustments to booked experiences, park tickets and park passes."_
> 
> = We may continue to cancel packages, cancel your dates and extend your park tickets through the end of the year, and cancel your after-hour events, such as Villains, all at the last minute possible.
> 
> There ya'll go! Wish we had a date like the Universal fans....


I was trying to say something along these lines, but I threw my back out again picking up the cat and I just can't with words and fully formed thoughts today. To this I say "true, thank you", big thumbs up.


----------



## SmittS

TexasChick123 said:


> I read it a little differently. I think they’re lumping in WDW and DL together to show solidarity but saying a lot is up to local government. Basically, don’t get mad if you hear WDW is reopening but DL isn’t when they’re both taking reservations starting July 1st because the governing bodies are in different states. I will be truly shocked if DL is open this summer in any capacity. I’d love to be wrong about it though.


I read this the same way.  Them lumping DL in there makes the overall tone seem ominous, but I don't think it's as ominous as it sounds for WDW.  Newsome is opening up very slowly and cautiously.  DL is not nearly as large of an impact on the CA economy and WDW is for FL.  Desantis is ready to rubber stamp any plan put in front of him to get the economy rolling again.  Disney is hemorrhaging money, so while they'll be smart about it, they absolutely have UO in their sights.  I would be shocked if they don't open in June, or at least early July.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jroceagles said:


> AGREED, but none of this flies when every park around them is announcing opening dates!     And this statement sounded more negative to an open then it did positive.


I really think it means what the pp basically said. Some of y’all ‘bout to be real mad b/c we cancelled you but will still open during what would have been some of your dates. Sorry ‘bout that. Ya know...fluid...unprecedented...complicated...


----------



## DisFitz

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


That doesn't sound very promising. . .


----------



## DisFitz

Tjddis said:


> “Real time adjustments”.  What do we think that means?   I’m supposed to have dinner in an hour at BOG and it’s cancelled?   Or moved to Tony’s town square?   I have a fast pass at 7DMT tomorrow am but I have to go to DHS instead and they switched it to Muppet Vision?  Seriously I get that this is all unprecedented and they are doing their best but this is a stark example of what I think is really annoying.  CLEARLY they have an idea what this means to them. And they issue in this vague format. So they can cover themselves?   I get if you have points you can’t get back or other financial commitments that make it prohibitive to cancel but how on earth can a cash customer like me possible feel good about dropping a ton of money to go there under these circumstances?


Agree.


----------



## Mit88

They use the word “May” a lot, which in business is often used as a term to cover their behinds. It’s a “just in case”, which in these times is a very logical tactic. It doesn’t mean that they will open beyond July 1st, nor does it mean they’ll open before. It could be either. They just want their guests to prepare that in an ever changing climate, there is no sure thing until it’s a sure thing.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I’m thinking WDW could open in July, but they are going to host the NBA instead.  All of the reports are saying the NBA will play in July.  After the NBA is finished they will open to the public.  I’m thinking they want to keep it separate.


----------



## Sarahslay

LSUmiss said:


> I decided to move on & officially changed my dates to 7/6-7/13. So now I wait & see how that goes.


We're supposed to be there July 8-15, so hopefully I'll see you there *fingers crossed*


----------



## KBoopaloo

Jroceagles said:


> AGREED, but none of this flies when every park around them is announcing opening dates!     And this statement sounded more negative to an open then it did positive.


I probably should have added in my post that I work in an industry where there are other similar institutions also trying to make decisions about reopening in our area. We are checking in with each other and while we all coordinated closing on the same day as a united message, the reopenings will not all be the same because while we may all look like basically the same thing to visitors we all have different concerns and mitigation factors that affect our ability to reopen - some will have an easier time than others. Some will be less cautious than others. And while we are talking to each other my organization will not make its decision based on what another organization does because we have to consider what is best for US. Just like theme parks. As guests, we look at them as one type of thing that all operate the same way but they don’t all have the same issues to resolve - we’ve discussed a ton of that in these threads about how Disney has a different set of challenges than Universal does. I do think that Universal making a firm announcement puts Disney’s feet to the fire a bit but I don’t fault Disney at all for not feeling comfortable to share more solid info yet.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I’m thinking WDW could open in July, but they are going to host the NBA instead.  All of the reports are saying the NBA will play in July.  After the NBA is finished they will open to the public.  I’m thinking they want to keep it separate.



What does one have to do with the other? The NBA playoffs themselves take 2 months let alone if they finish out the regular season, that’s another month. So they wouldn’t open until October? Yeah, I’m sure their shareholders would love the parks only being open for a total of 2 weeks during 3 fiscal quarters


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

The NBA thinking of playing a shortened season, it could be a couple of weeks or another month. If the NBA chooses Vegas, then Disney might move up the date to open. It just really seems like Disney really wants the NBA games.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> What does one have to do with the other? The NBA playoffs themselves take 2 months let alone if they finish out the regular season, that’s another month. So they wouldn’t open until October? Yeah, I’m sure their shareholders would love the parks only being open for a total of 2 weeks during 3 fiscal quarters



I think they will get A LOT of flack if they did this.  I would be shocked if they kept everything closed so then can finished NBA and MLS.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> The NBA thinking of playing a shortened season, it could be a couple of weeks or another month. If the NBA chooses Vegas, then Disney might move up the date to open. It just really seems like Disney really wants the NBA games.



Theres 0 chance it would only be a couple weeks or a month. Shortened season means they would probably cut down the amount of regular season games remaining to act as a warm up before the playoffs started. If they tried to adjust the playoff format, the players and the union would nix it immediately and there would be no NBA. At best it would take 2 months.

Theres zero benefit of keeping the parks closed while the NBA is going on at WWoS. The players have to stay quarantined during the remainder of the season, so its not like they can go to the parks anyway


----------



## npatellye

Spridell said:


> I think they will get A LOT of flack if they did this.  I would be shocked if they kept everything closed so then can finished NBA and MLS.


That would be an unwise decision and I don’t see them doing it. They’re losing a lot of money with most parks being closed right now. Even if they get the NBA and MLS, I think they’re still going to try to open at a reduced capacity because they are accountable to their shareholders. Making even 25% of what they would normally make in a day at WDW slows the cash bleed.


----------



## Mit88

Theres just no basis towards the NBA and Parks opening being connected. It makes no logical sense that you can only have one.

Theres a cheer competition this weekend. Gotta close the parks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> Honestly, it feels like a "Yes, we know Universal announced plans yesterday, but don't expect that from us."
> 
> It's a press release to try to pacify, but someone it fills me with even more anxiety.


Winner!!!


----------



## xuxa777

Florida just announced that all youth sports activities can resume immediately, makes it a lot easier to have the cheer and sports tournaments at WDW


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I’m thinking WDW could open in July, but they are going to host the NBA instead.  All of the reports are saying the NBA will play in July.  After the NBA is finished they will open to the public.  I’m thinking they want to keep it separate.


Y’all realize Disney Springs is open to the public right? So apparently Disney already thinks they can quarantine the game site a few miles away from the public no problems.


----------



## NJlauren

LSUmiss said:


> I really think it means what the pp basically said. Some of y’all ‘bout to be real mad b/c we cancelled you but will still open during what would have been some of your dates. Sorry ‘bout that. Ya know...fluid...unprecedented...complicated...


i have a 7/3 check in and i keep debating if i should move to 7/6 or make a 2nd reservation....


----------



## Eric Smith

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I’m thinking WDW could open in July, but they are going to host the NBA instead.  All of the reports are saying the NBA will play in July.  After the NBA is finished they will open to the public.  I’m thinking they want to keep it separate.


The NBA won’t be finished until September at the earliest.  Disney World isn’t staying closed until then.  Disney won’t make nearly enough money off of the NBA to offset the loss in revenue by not having guests.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Y’all realize Disney Springs is open to the public right? So apparently Disney already thinks they can quarantine the game site a few miles away from the public no problems.



Exactly. They’d have to close DS down if they’re closing the parks down to avoid NBA players being exposed to non celebrities on property


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> The NBA won’t be finished until September at the earliest.  Disney World isn’t staying closed until then.  Disney won’t make nearly enough money off of the NBA to offset the loss in revenue by not having guests.



If you breathe hard enough standing in tomorrowland, your droplets could reach an NBA player inside the arena at WWoS.


----------



## LSUmiss

NJlauren said:


> i have a 7/3 check in and i keep debating if i should move to 7/6 or make a 2nd reservation....


I have 2 actually. 7/6-7/13 & 7/26-8/2.


----------



## yulilin3

The more and more I read the DPB  post the angrier I'm getting.
This,  btw, the first post ever for the author,  guest relations
They absolutely said nothing but to keep waiting,  it's so blatant that all they want from this post is
A. For people to stop calling and emailing
B. For people to know their plans might need to change at a drop of a hat

It's such a typical guest relations response
Ok im done venting


----------



## Lisa75

yulilin3 said:


> The more and more I read the DPB  post the angrier I'm getting.
> This,  btw, the first post ever for the author,  guest relations
> They absolutely said nothing but to keep waiting,  it's so blatant that all they want from this post is
> A. For people to stop calling and emailing
> B. For people to know their plans might need to change at a drop of a hat
> 
> It's such a typical guest relations response
> Ok im done venting



The  comments aren’t very favorable either.  I think they miscalculated.


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> The more and more I read the DPB  post the angrier I'm getting.
> This,  btw, the first post ever for the author,  guest relations
> They absolutely said nothing but to keep waiting,  it's so blatant that all they want from this post is
> A. For people to stop calling and emailing
> B. For people to know their plans might need to change at a drop of a hat
> 
> It's such a typical guest relations response
> Ok im done venting



It is a result of that post having to be vetted by multiple lawyers, PR, and marketing departments, leaving nothing as a result. I imagine it has been in the review queue for over a week or so.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> I have 2 actually. 7/6-7/13 & 7/26-8/2.


I have a reservation on 7/3-7/9 and another 7/27-8/03. The problem is that the first is with an AP discount that only runs through 7/9, so I can't shift it and keep my AP discount, while the other is the free dining recovery deal, which can't be changed at all. So, I'm kind of stuck. I'm really hoping the early July one works out but Disney isn't exactly inspiring confidence these days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lisa75 said:


> The  comments aren’t very favorable either.  I think they miscalculated.


And those are the nice ones. Disney is pretty strict with the vetting of those usually...

ETA: oh boy are they censoring today, uncensored Twitter however ain’t so nice to them


----------



## Farro

So we're upset if Disney says nothing.

We're upset if Disney says something.

If they don't have a date, what do you all want them to say? They are basically warning you, plan at your own risk, but due to Covid your plans can be disrupted at any given moment. 

Anyone with trips planned the rest of this year should be going in with that mindset already.
I have that mindset for May 2021!


----------



## yulilin3

Lisa75 said:


> The  comments aren’t very favorable either.  I think they miscalculated.


It's so anti guest relations.  Ugh. It helped in no way


----------



## atricks

it's passed and approved by the Governor, June 5th for Universal.


----------



## Jroceagles

atricks said:


> it's passed and approved by the Governor, June 5th for Universal.


Makes me even angrier


----------



## atricks

I'll probably go the first day I can, I suspect it may be safer than later days.


----------



## Vern60

Just throwing this out there but is there any chance WDW is waiting for DL to open simultaneously? I mean it's easy to justify not opening the same dates as other countries, (Shanghi), but maybe for whatever reason they can't see opening in FL while saying it's unsafe to do so in CA?


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Something just doesn’t seem right, it has to be the NBA.


----------



## atricks

Vern60 said:


> Just throwing this out there but is there any chance WDW is waiting for DL to open simultaneously? I mean it's easy to justify not opening the same dates as other countries, (Shanghi), but maybe for whatever reason they can't see opening in FL while saying it's unsafe to do so in CA?



Probably nothing to do with it, more to do with local governments, Universal Hollywood isn't opening and that park is much smaller.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> It's so anti guest relations.  Ugh. It helped in no way


This is was dumb. Admittedly it’s hilarious. Thought they were calming people down and they just pissed people off  (but seriously the person who approved that for posting needs to be axed, epic miscalculation)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> So we're upset if Disney says nothing.
> 
> We're upset if Disney says something.
> 
> If they don't have a date, what do you all want them to say? They are basically warning you, plan at your own risk, but due to Covid your plans can be disrupted at any given moment.
> 
> Anyone with trips planned the rest of this year should be going in with that mindset already.
> I have that mindset for May 2021!



I agree. They won’t win in this crowd until they announce an official date. And then if they announce a date further out than some expect, they’ll get flack for that too. 

I really believe Disney is going to open the parks and resorts on their own timeline, and not rush it just because Universal is opening. I think they will want it to appear like they chose their opening timeline based on when they deem it safe to reopen, vs. just opening because Universal is (my opinion, of course.) 

Sure, Springs opened shortly after CityWalk, but I don’t think that 100% means the timeline will be the same for Universal parks and Disney parks/resorts. Outdoor malls and restaurants are opening in many areas of the country, and Springs is loaded with third party shops and restaurants. Just because that started opening just after CityWalk, in my opinion, doesn’t mean WDW will open their parks right after Universal. But time will tell.  

If I’m wrong, I’m wrong and I’ll be happy for anyone here who gets to go on their trips.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> This is was dumb. Admittedly it’s hilarious. Thought they were calming people down and they just pissed people off  (but seriously the person who approved that for posting needs to be axed, epic miscalculation)



Somehow I don’t think they care or that it will hurt them in the end.


----------



## Sandiz08

I’ve thought about Disneyland and Disneyworld having to open up simultaneously   .


----------



## tinkerhon

DisFitz said:


> That doesn't sound very promising. . .



 "Your kind words of.hope" - and we thought they read the Disboards !!


----------



## npatellye

gottalovepluto said:


> This is was dumb. Admittedly it’s hilarious. Thought they were calming people down and they just pissed people off  (but seriously the person who approved that for posting needs to be axed, epic miscalculation)


Huge miscalculation. I do think that they may have posted it in order to kind of prepare people that nothing about their trips is guaranteed, that experiences are not guaranteed, and that nothing guarantees access to parks if things change. I wouldn’t be at all surprised if that was a big hint to let people know that, if they aren’t okay with changes being made, they should consider rescheduling.

I would hope that people with trips booked would be smart enough to know that already. Based on what I’ve read on Facebook and Twitter, there certainly seem to be a large number of people who aren’t okay with the idea of things not going exactly as they planned.

But who knows? Maybe that wasn’t their thinking. I have no idea anymore.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal's hours of operation. Similar to regular times for this time of year


----------



## Tjddis

KBoopaloo said:


> I know everyone is frustrated by what they feel are vague messages from Disney but I actually see a very clear message in their communications like today’s post. The message is that things are changing all the time and people planning a trip need to be comfortable with uncertainty during that process. I think it is clear that they won’t give any solid answers until they do and all of our wishcasting won’t change that. It stinks and I know it is frustrating for folks who planned their trips down to every last detail but it is the way it is right now. I have said it before but I spend 65% of my time working from home on a reopening plan for a public facing business and we have multiple potential plans all with different dates and different contingencies and the likelihood of any one of them being the final plan and date changes by the day and goes back around in a loop. We are giving the same basic message as Disney - we are closed now, on-site programming is canceled until x for now, we do not know when we will reopen. Because it is the truth. We don’t have an answer and we won’t share our hopes or guesses publicly when those hopes and guesses change day to day.


I don’t disagree with anything you’ve said here.  But my question is this: have they ever used the language “real time changes” in any release?  That implies to me a kind of free for all.  Now if I drove a half hour and spent a couple of bucks just to get out for the day I could live with that.  But this is a location that encourages you to declare 6 MONTHS out where you want to have dinner.   A WDW trip is a big investment.  And I, and no doubt many on here, have always felt the need to plan in order to get as much as possible for my money.  Even if you just plan 1 meal and it’s at the castle so your 3 year old can meet the princesses how are you going to feel if they “real time adjust” you out of that reservation?   They would be better off saying nothing.  It’s like they are trying to keep people’s money in some hope that it will all work out while at the same time covering their behinds when they start screwing up people’s plans.


----------



## LSUmiss

SarahC97 said:


> I have a reservation on 7/3-7/9 and another 7/27-8/03. The problem is that the first is with an AP discount that only runs through 7/9, so I can't shift it and keep my AP discount, while the other is the free dining recovery deal, which can't be changed at all. So, I'm kind of stuck. I'm really hoping the early July one works out but Disney isn't exactly inspiring confidence these days.


My issue is I just changed to 7/6 so I’m late to the fast pass game already. I have room only for both so would have to change tickets to 7/23 to make those fast passes.


----------



## atricks

yulilin3 said:


> Universal's hours of operation. Similar to regular times for this time of year
> View attachment 496260



Park hours are usually much later in June -- 9pm or 10pm based on last year's calendar.

This generally means no nighttime shows, Disney will probably do something similar.  (Forget fireworks/epcot forever/Fantasmic)


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> I don’t disagree with anything you’ve said here.  But my question is this: have they ever used the language “real time changes” in any release?  That implies to me a kind of free for all.  Now if I drove a half hour and spent a couple of bucks just to get out for the day I could live with that.  But this is a location that encourages you to declare 6 MONTHS out where you want to have dinner.   A WDW trip is a big investment.  And I, and no doubt many on here, have always felt the need to plan in order to get as much as possible for my money.  Even if you just plan 1 meal and it’s at the castle so your 3 year old can meet the princesses how are you going to feel if they “real time adjust” you out of that reservation?   They would be better off saying nothing.  It’s like they are trying to keep people’s money in some hope that it will all work out while at the same time covering their behinds when they start screwing up people’s plans.



It's a pandemic and the world shut down. No one knows what will happen in the coming months, so yeah, you need to be prepared to have your plans disrupted at any-time.
It's common sense.

Yes it sucks to have trips cancelled.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree. They won’t win in this crowd until they announce an official date. And then if they announce a date further out than some expect, they’ll get flack for that too.
> 
> I really believe Disney is going to open the parks and resorts on their own timeline, and not rush it just because Universal is opening. I think they will want it to appear like they chose their opening timeline based on when they deem it safe to reopen, vs. just opening because Universal is (my opinion, of course.)
> 
> Sure, Springs opened shortly after CityWalk, but I don’t think that 100% means the timeline will be the same for Universal parks and Disney parks/resorts. Outdoor malls and restaurants are opening in many areas of the country, and Springs is loaded with third party shops and restaurants. Just because that started opening just after CityWalk, in my opinion, doesn’t mean WDW will open their parks right after Universal. But time will tell.
> 
> If I’m wrong, I’m wrong and I’ll be happy for anyone here who gets to go on their trips.


And Springs and City Walk are pretty similar in terms of social distancing ease, etc.  Universal and Disney World are really completely different.


----------



## LSUmiss

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Something just doesn’t seem right, it has to be the NBA.


I guess that’s why I got myself worked up. Something seems fishy to me. They may not wait til nba is done to open, but I think it’s the negotiating with them that is holding up their announcement.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> It's a pandemic and the world shut down. No one knows what will happen in the coming months, so yeah, you need to be prepared to have your plans disrupted at any-time.
> It's common sense.
> 
> Yes it sucks to have trips cancelled.



They cannot win. They are going to piss people off no matter what.


----------



## DisneyEater

LSUmiss said:


> My issue is I just changed to 7/6 so I’m late to the fast pass game already. I have room only for both so would have to change tickets to 7/23 to make those fast passes.



I can't make any fastpasses anyway because my AP is "expired"


----------



## b2k1121

Man, Universal opening must have caused some people to lose it a bit.  Disney doesn’t have to respond to Universal.  They can stay closed for the rest of the year if they wanted to.  They could open without an annoucement if they wanted to.  They don’t owe anyone an immediate announcement just because Universal made an announcement.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...vacation/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0521200527200012C


First, the only reason we got this statement today is because everyone is complaining about their lack of communication.   I don't think this is going to help them on that front because it didn't communicate any tangible info.

Second, I find it interesting the groups that weren't addressed in the post.  That would be season pass holders, DVC owners and locals.  Makes me think that that opening the parks without the resorts at first is what they are currently planning on and they are trying to prepare people with hotel reservations for that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

No matter how justified or not we think Disney’s handling of this is, one thing has been made crystal clear, certainty isn’t going to happen. They could throw their doors open with no warning without resorts, they could keep people hanging on cancelling week by week and still not open for months.

If this doesn’t work for your plans or your life, cancel. Don’t expect different from Disney right now they have proven time and time again during this what to expect.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> They cannot win. They are going to piss people off no matter what.


Exactly. They’re going to open too early for some people and too late for others. Some will accept that they’re closed “indefinitely” while others want to know an exact date of when they’re reopening. When they do reopen, some will be happy to have whatever experiences they will provide, while others will want it to be back to 100% normal right off the bat. People are always going to feel slighted, especially on these forums, when they see their trips get cancelled but other people’s trips will get to go ahead. It’s a no win situation for them right now, but in the long run, it will all be fine. I don’t think there is anyone, especially on these forums, that is going to stop loving or visiting or giving their money to Disney because of how they’re handling this. Yes, it might impact a trip this summer and people may decide to go to a beach or go to UO, but they will be back.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> So we're upset if Disney says nothing.
> 
> We're upset if Disney says something.
> 
> If they don't have a date, what do you all want them to say? They are basically warning you, plan at your own risk, but due to Covid your plans can be disrupted at any given moment.
> 
> Anyone with trips planned the rest of this year should be going in with that mindset already.
> I have that mindset for May 2021!


I think we do understand this.  But the continued vagaries and nothing speak they keep putting out there feels a little arrogant and disconnected


----------



## atricks

The reduced hours at Universal may carry over to Disney too...  I.e. no Fireworks, no Fantasmic, no Epcot Forever, etc.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> No matter how justified or not we think Disney’s handling of this is, one thing has been made crystal clear, certainty isn’t going to happen. They could throw their doors open with no warning without resorts, they could keep people hanging on cancelling week by week and still not open for months.
> 
> If this doesn’t work for your plans or your life, cancel. Don’t expect different from Disney right now they have proven time and time again during this what to expect.


And to add to that, yes it’s frustrating but Disney also has so many moving pieces than universal. No doubt Disney has plans ready to go it’s just pulling that trigger is hard.


----------



## LSUmiss

DisneyEater said:


> I can't make any fastpasses anyway because my AP is "expired"


Someone yesterday posted that you can call AP services & have them allow you to make fastpasses if your AP will be extended b/c of the closure.


----------



## Spridell

LSUmiss said:


> I guess that’s why I got myself worked up. Something seems fishy to me. They may not wait til nba is done to open, but I think it’s the negotiating with them that is holding up their announcement.



I agree with both of you.  Something Just doesnt seem right this time.

First off we now have confirmation UO is opening June 5th WITH Volcano Bay.  Second, I dont believe for a second Disney Execs didnt know UO June 1st date BEFORE yesterday.  I am sure Disney knew their opening date at least a couple of days back if not more.  I have been following Disney and Universal for years and "most" of the times they are in sync on everything they do. 

Yes we all know DIsney much bigger operation and will take more time but was Disney not ready for this? Perhaps they didnt think Florida would open this quickly?

I just dont know its very interesting this time around.

Of course just speculating and venting.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> I think we do understand this.  But the continued vagaries and nothing speak they keep putting out there feels a little arrogant and disconnected



I disagree, I think they are handling it as well as they can for not having a date for everyone.

Like everyone above said, they can't win!


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> First, the only reason we got this statement today is because everyone is complaining about their lack of communication.   I don't think this is going to help them on that front because it didn't communicate any tangible info.
> 
> Second, I find it interesting the groups that weren't addressed in the post.  That would be season pass holders, DVC owners and locals.  Makes me think that that opening the parks without the resorts at first is what they are currently planning on and they are trying to prepare people with hotel reservations for that.


Yeah, that's just as vague as everything else they've said.


----------



## tinkerhon

atricks said:


> The reduced hours at Universal may carry over to Disney too...  I.e. no Fireworks, no Fantasmic, no Epcot Forever, etc.



But will the ticket prices DECREASE if that happens ? Probably not


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Personally I think the most likely NBA effect on all this is a delayed opening announcement (not delayed opening) until it is all finalized so they can move reservations around (upgrade people) as needed.


----------



## LSUmiss

b2k1121 said:


> Man, Universal opening must have caused some people to lose it a bit.  Disney doesn’t have to respond to Universal.  They can stay closed for the rest of the year if they wanted to.  They could open without an annoucement if they wanted to.  They don’t owe anyone an immediate announcement just because Universal made an announcement.
> 
> View attachment 496262


They don’t owe most ppl, but ppl can also choose to spend their money elsewhere. I think they do owe their DVC owners much more transparency than what they’re getting now.


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> Universal's hours of operation. Similar to regular times for this time of year
> View attachment 496260


Full price tickets for shorter hours seems fun


----------



## brockash

vinotinto said:


> Thankfully, after being a fan for years, I can decipher Disney-speak:
> 
> "_While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift_."
> 
> = Just because we are starting resort reservations on July 1st, that does not mean July 1st is the date reservations will actually start. We may continue the rolling cancellations throughout July. Or, start reservations in June, but locking them to stay within capacity limits. In other words, it's a non-statement meant to take space in this page.
> 
> _"As we continue to follow guidance from government and health care officials regarding how we’ll be able to reopen our parks and resorts in a responsible way, we may also need to make real-time adjustments to booked experiences, park tickets and park passes."_
> 
> = We may continue to cancel packages, cancel your dates and extend your park tickets through the end of the year, and cancel your after-hour events, such as Villains, all at the last minute possible.
> 
> There ya'll go! Wish we had a date like the Universal fans....


Exactly...it's like their whole PR team is just constantly sending out very vaguely worded memos telling us absolutely nothing, but please don't be frustrated or upset with us....well if you'd respect us enough to at least attempt to get out real info. that'd probably go over better.


----------



## e_yerger

How some of ya’ll be soundin about NBA & UOR/Disney communications


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I disagree, I think they are handling it as well as they can for not having a date for everyone.
> 
> Like everyone above said, they can't win!



I think a big win for them has been really easy refunds and cancellations, automated ticket extensions, and I believe automated refunds of cancelled extras.

Between the pain in the butt point renting has been during this, and how easy Disney has made everything I will happily pay a premium for Disney next time.


----------



## Eric Smith

tinkerhon said:


> But will the ticket prices DECREASE if that happens ? Probably not


Did Universal decrease ticket prices?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> How some of ya’ll be soundin about NBA & UOR/Disney communications
> View attachment 496267



Hmm can we get back on topic? 

Sorry, couldn’t resist lol.


----------



## Spridell

LSUmiss said:


> They don’t owe most ppl, but ppl can also choose to spend their money elsewhere. I think they do owe their DVC owners much more transparency than what they’re getting now.



DVC is another nightmare.  So many problems moving forward with DVC if the resorts remain closed.


----------



## b2k1121

brockash said:


> Exactly...it's like their whole PR team is just constantly sending out very vaguely worded memos telling us absolutely nothing, but please don't be frustrated or upset with us....well if you'd respect us enough to at least attempt to get out real info. that'd probably go over better.


What if they don't have real info to give?  It wouldn't be any better if they started speculating on dates only to keep changing them.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Full price tickets for shorter hours seems fun


the hours go hand in hand with capacity. Especially at UOR. I have never bought an express pass and always have managed to do all the attractions I want on most days, with limited capacity it should not be a problem, but I guess we have to wait and find out on the 5th, I'm going to all 3 parks to check them out


----------



## Brianstl

Spridell said:


> DVC is another nightmare.  So many problems moving forward with DVC if the resorts remain closed.


If the state says timeshares can reopen, I don't understand how Disney can legally keep DVC closed.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> It's a pandemic and the world shut down. No one knows what will happen in the coming months, so yeah, you need to be prepared to have your plans disrupted at any-time.
> It's common sense.
> 
> Yes it sucks to have trips cancelled.


Gee thanks I did not know it was a pandemic.  Well aware plans will be disrupted and plans cancelled.  All on board there
BUT their communication is awful.  There are ways to communicate bad news and no news in a way that does not engender hostility from people who are your paying customers.  A small example: if they are presenting a reopennplan next week why not something like this:
“We appreciate your patience during these uncertain and difficult times.  We are excited to  tell you we are in the process of formulating our reopen plan and hope to present in to the appropriate parties in the next few days.  We are sure there will be some bumps along the way so bear with us as we navigate the current reality.  We have revised some of our rebooking and cancellation policies in order to try and help you plan appropriately.  Likewise there may be significant and unavoidable changes to our dining/ride reservation policies we hope to share soon.  We will be back online as soon as we can do so safely. And will be waiting to welcome you for a great time. Check out this video link of some of the rides being tested”


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Man the kool aid can be strong here sometimes. They’re a Fortune 50 company and it’s perfectly acceptable to treat them as such and use the big boy gloves. Yes they provide a magical and whimsical product for us, but they’re a major publicly traded company. Anyone who is a shareholder has cause to be concerned with their lack of transparency and handling of this situation because clearly it isn’t sitting well with a lot of guests. Right now some of you sound like the Dude: “This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's”.
We know. Try telling your boss at work “well it’s complicated there’s a lot of moving pieces” and see if you don’t get a “I don’t care, get it done and get it done now” as a response.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> If the state says timeshares can reopen, I don't understand how Disney can legally keep DVC closed.



Couldn’t Disney have legally kept their resorts, including DVC, open this entire time? I thought hotels didn’t have to close.


----------



## e_yerger

Tjddis said:


> Gee thanks I did not know it was a pandemic.  Well aware plans will be disrupted and plans cancelled.  All on board there
> BUT their communication is awful.  There are ways to communicate bad news and no news in a way that does not engender hostility from people who are your paying customers.  A small example: if they are presenting a reopennplan next week why not something like this:
> “We appreciate your patience during these uncertain and difficult times.  We are excited to  tell you we are in the process of formulating our reopen plan and hope to present in to the appropriate parties in the next few days.  We are sure there will be some bumps along the way so bear with us as we navigate the current reality.  We have revised some of our rebooking and cancellation policies in order to try and help you plan appropriately.  Likewise there may be significant and unavoidable changes to our dining/ride reservation policies we hope to share soon.  We will be back online as soon as we can do so safely. And will be waiting to welcome you for a great time. Check out this video link of some of the rides being tested”


Unfortunately, that is just not how Disney communicates. They always play their cards close, and then make grandiose announcements.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> Gee thanks I did not know it was a pandemic.  Well aware plans will be disrupted and plans cancelled.  All on board there
> BUT their communication is awful.  There are ways to communicate bad news and no news in a way that does not engender hostility from people who are your paying customers.  A small example: if they are presenting a reopennplan next week why not something like this:
> “We appreciate your patience during these uncertain and difficult times.  We are excited to  tell you we are in the process of formulating our reopen plan and hope to present in to the appropriate parties in the next few days.  We are sure there will be some bumps along the way so bear with us as we navigate the current reality.  We have revised some of our rebooking and cancellation policies in order to try and help you plan appropriately.  Likewise there may be significant and unavoidable changes to our dining/ride reservation policies we hope to share soon.  We will be back online as soon as we can do so safely. And will be waiting to welcome you for a great time. Check out this video link of some of the rides being tested”




I feel like they did say that? I honestly don't see anything wrong with this statement, other than people are disappointed they aren't opening yet.  

*Dear Guests,

It’s an understatement to say that the past few months have been a challenging time for us all.  As we navigate the longest park closures in our histories, we’ve loved hearing your kind words of hope and seeing how you’ve made your own Disney memories at home has uplifted and inspired us all.

During this time, we know it can be difficult to plan your Disney vacation. Now more than ever we’re longing for the opportunity to come together with family and friends to escape, to celebrate, to re-do missed milestones, like birthdays and anniversaries and to make new Disney memories.

Given the current uncertainty as to when we will reopen Disneyland Resort or Walt Disney World Resort, we’ve had to periodically adjust the schedule for the ability to book hotel reservations at our resorts. While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift. 

As we continue to follow guidance from government and health care officials regarding how we’ll be able to reopen our parks and resorts in a responsible way, we may also need to make real-time adjustments to booked experiences, park tickets and park passes.  

Please know that if any reservations you may have made need to change, we will work with you to make the necessary modifications.

If you haven’t already, we encourage you to check out the recent blog post from our Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Pamela Hymel, on how we’re planning for re-opening our parks and resorts.

Our focus remains on the safety of the entire Disney community. Be sure to keep checking our websites for more details, and stay tuned for more information right here on the Disney Parks Blog. 

We appreciate your understanding and patience as we navigate this unprecedented time together. We continue to be moved by the incredible support and passion our guests have shown for our Disney family, and we hope to see you real soon.*


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> I disagree, I think they are handling it as well as they can for not having a date for everyone.
> 
> Like everyone above said, they can't win!


Well you can’t win em all but you can lose with a little grace


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldn’t Disney have legally kept their resorts, including DVC, open this entire time? I thought hotels didn’t have to close.


Half the people here think DVC is hotel, half the people here think DVC is a timeshare.  Clearly DVC is a huge bag of worms that not even Disney knows how to handle.


----------



## 5onadime

Tjddis said:


> Gee thanks I did not know it was a pandemic.  Well aware plans will be disrupted and plans cancelled.  All on board there
> BUT their communication is awful.  There are ways to communicate bad news and no news in a way that does not engender hostility from people who are your paying customers.  A small example: if they are presenting a reopennplan next week why not something like this:
> “We appreciate your patience during these uncertain and difficult times.  We are excited to  tell you we are in the process of formulating our reopen plan and hope to present in to the appropriate parties in the next few days.  We are sure there will be some bumps along the way so bear with us as we navigate the current reality.  We have revised some of our rebooking and cancellation policies in order to try and help you plan appropriately.  Likewise there may be significant and unavoidable changes to our dining/ride reservation policies we hope to share soon.  We will be back online as soon as we can do so safely. And will be waiting to welcome you for a great time. Check out this video link of some of the rides being tested”


That would have been far superior.


----------



## tinkerhon

Eric Smith said:


> Did Universal decrease ticket prices?



I don't know - did they?  If not, they should have - and I haven't been to universal in ages, so please correct me if I am wrong - do they have nighttime shows/parades, fireworks ? 

Both parks should be decreasing ticket prices right now - 
I wouldn't  pay $200 to see a Broadway show that ended at intermission either -


----------



## DGsAtBLT

June 1st was their best guess at opening. People swore up and down they knew it wasn’t guaranteed. People got upset when those reservations were cancelled, specifically that Disney offered them in the first place.

They can’t win until they’re open, and then we’ll move on to critiquing how they are enforcing or aren’t enforcing things, when they should or shouldn’t loosen safety measures, etc. Unless they can vanish this pandemic away someone’s going to be mad at them for one thing or another.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Tjddis said:


> Gee thanks I did not know it was a pandemic.  Well aware plans will be disrupted and plans cancelled.  All on board there
> BUT their communication is awful.  There are ways to communicate bad news and no news in a way that does not engender hostility from people who are your paying customers.  A small example: if they are presenting a reopennplan next week why not something like this:
> “We appreciate your patience during these uncertain and difficult times.  We are excited to  tell you we are in the process of formulating our reopen plan and hope to present in to the appropriate parties in the next few days.  We are sure there will be some bumps along the way so bear with us as we navigate the current reality.  We have revised some of our rebooking and cancellation policies in order to try and help you plan appropriately.  Likewise there may be significant and unavoidable changes to our dining/ride reservation policies we hope to share soon.  We will be back online as soon as we can do so safely. And will be waiting to welcome you for a great time. Check out this video link of some of the rides being tested”


But that would suggest hope. Definitely hope for real news to come out soon. They have been and continue to be extremely non-committal. I know many are expecting some sort of a plan to come out for approval next week based on the OC Mayor’s comments, but I have not allowed myself to be hopeful. This statement from the parks blog validates my pessimism. And I do need an announcement next week so I can make an informed decision about what to do with my DVC points. My flexibility is at its breaking point with that (personal) deadline at the end of the week.


----------



## Farro

5onadime said:


> That would have been far superior.





Mzpalmtree said:


> But that would suggest hope. Definitely hope for real news to come out soon. They have been and continue to be extremely non-committal. I know many are expecting some sort of a plan to come out for approval next week based on the OC Mayor’s comments, but I have not allowed myself to be hopeful. This statement from the parks blog validates my pessimism. And I do need an announcement next week so I can make an informed decision about what to do with my DVC points. My flexibility is almost at its breaking point with that deadline at the end of the week.



Really? You don't think the statement they made is the practically the same thing? They just didn't say "presenting plans in the next few days", because maybe they aren't!

Yeesh! Tough crowd.


----------



## xuxa777

Don't know if has been mentioned but you can book Universal Resort hotels (hard rock etc.) starting on 6/2


----------



## brockash

Farro said:


> So we're upset if Disney says nothing.
> 
> *We're upset if Disney says something*.
> 
> If they don't have a date, what do you all want them to say? They are basically warning you, plan at your own risk, but due to Covid your plans can be disrupted at any given moment.
> 
> Anyone with trips planned the rest of this year should be going in with that mindset already.
> I have that mindset for May 2021!



They've NEVER said anything other than they don't know...closed until further notice.  They knew well in advance that my May trip wasn't going to happen, but all they did was quietly cancel it 3 weeks prior, same for June.  Make a stinking decision, announce it, and run with it.  At least then ppl. know you respect their time/plans etc and are trying.  They've known for basically forever that the governor was going to back whatever they wanted to do...he basically said it himself.  They've been meeting with the other parks as part of the task force for weeks.  They knew UO was going to announce and the date.  They're just wanting to hide behind in case it doesn't go well and while of course any business can open/not open whenever they please; it does seem like a slap in the face to those who have reservations with no knowledge of what's happening with them.  -Even moreso to those who rescheduled their original reservation at the promotion of Disneys "free dining" to still be canceled with little notice and/or lack of communication etc.


----------



## WDWFan0813

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...nt-on-planning-your-disney-parks-vacation.htm
> Especially with then putting this out doesn't sound like a park that plans on opening soon.


----------



## DisneyAuntie12

Maybe it's just me, but I don't read that announcement as them being cagey - to me the "read between the lines" message is actually pretty depressing. You could insert "if Covid cases end up spiking..."; "if deaths increase by a large percent in Florida..."; "if it looks like a gigantic lawsuit is headed our way..." etc. in there in several places. I think that's more what they're thinking. Scary because this is really a great big experiment and no one knows what the outcome will look like at this point, so I think they're just winging it like the rest of us. One day I'm ready to get back to normal, the next I think I should hunker down until 2021... it's unnerving when you really don't know how big the risk is, and the only way to find out is to be a human guinea pig during the process of reopening.


----------



## Tjddis

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Man the kool aid can be strong here sometimes. They’re a Fortune 50 company and it’s perfectly acceptable to treat them as such and use the big boy gloves. Yes they provide a magical and whimsical product for us, but they’re a major publicly traded company. Anyone who is a shareholder has cause to be concerned with their lack of transparency and handling of this situation because clearly it isn’t sitting well with a lot of guests. Right now some of you sound like the Dude: “This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's”.
> We know. Try telling your boss at work “well it’s complicated there’s a lot of moving pieces” and see if you don’t get a “I don’t care, get it done and get it done now” as a response.


LIKE x 1000!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Is this the right time to say “vote with your wallet?”


----------



## Farro

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Man the kool aid can be strong here sometimes. They’re a Fortune 50 company and it’s perfectly acceptable to treat them as such and use the big boy gloves. Yes they provide a magical and whimsical product for us, but they’re a major publicly traded company. Anyone who is a shareholder has cause to be concerned with their lack of transparency and handling of this situation because clearly it isn’t sitting well with a lot of guests. Right now some of you sound like the Dude: “This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's”.
> We know. Try telling your boss at work “well it’s complicated there’s a lot of moving pieces” and see if you don’t get a “I don’t care, get it done and get it done now” as a response.



Oh the kool aid insults, are we still doing that?

People get so upset if you might actually not be upset with Disney once in a while...read my past posts, I'm upset with them more than I'm not.


----------



## b2k1121

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Man the kool aid can be strong here sometimes. They’re a Fortune 50 company and it’s perfectly acceptable to treat them as such and use the big boy gloves. Yes they provide a magical and whimsical product for us, but they’re a major publicly traded company. Anyone who is a shareholder has cause to be concerned with their lack of transparency and handling of this situation because clearly it isn’t sitting well with a lot of guests. Right now some of you sound like the Dude: “This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's”.
> We know. Try telling your boss at work “well it’s complicated there’s a lot of moving pieces” and see if you don’t get a “I don’t care, get it done and get it done now” as a response.


So in your analogy, Disney is being lazy and making excuses for not opening or announcing an opening?  

Any boss that tells an employee to get something done right now regardless of how complicated it is probably won't be in business for very long.

Again, you are entitled to nothing from them in terms of announcing an opening date.  They can shut down all the parks forever if they wanted to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think it’s hilarious most of us who have been deemed too negative to be here are now lumped in as kool aid drinkers. 

Maybe we weren’t lying about just being realistic all along...


----------



## Janet McDonald

I know that people have not been able to make resort reservations for a while until July 1, but have people still been able to purchase tickets only for June dates?  I only ask cause I was playing around with the app and noticed the first day one can purchase tickets for us July 1 and wondered if this has been the case since they stopped taking June reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it’s hilarious most of us who have been deemed too negative to be here are now lumped in as kool aid drinkers.
> 
> Maybe we weren’t lying about just being realistic all along...


I've been called a lot of things here on a DIS through out the years  I guess it comes with being on the DIS


----------



## SaintsManiac

Janet McDonald said:


> I know that people have not been able to make resort reservations for a while until July 1, but have people still been able to purchase tickets only for June dates?  I only ask cause I was playing around with the app and noticed the first day one can purchase tickets for us July 1 and wondered if this has been the case since they stopped taking June reservations.



Yes they removed the June ticket page at the same time.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> June 1st was their best guess at opening. People swore up and down they knew it wasn’t guaranteed. People got upset when those reservations were cancelled, specifically that Disney offered them in the first place.
> 
> They can’t win until they’re open, and then we’ll move on to critiquing how they are enforcing or aren’t enforcing things, when they should or shouldn’t loosen safety measures, etc. Unless they can vanish this pandemic away someone’s going to be mad at them for one thing or another.



I didnt see anyone anymore upset for the June 1st-6th cancellations than I have for any other week. The topic of poor communication was a little more vocal, but I think most people took it in stride. I know I was over it within seconds of the cancellations, and my opinion up until the emails went out was that they were still trying their hardest to open June 1st, and there were plenty of signs to back that claim, and there still continue to be with Universal (soft) opening up on the 1st


----------



## brockash

b2k1121 said:


> What if they don't have real info to give?  It wouldn't be any better if they started speculating on dates only to keep changing them.


They do...they're not incompetent...they've known well in advance that weeks and weeks of trips had no chance...yet by not coming out and saying anything they lead ppl to believe there's a chance.  They're doing the rolling 3 week quiet cancelations because that's what works best for them; with no consideration to their guests.  They've had a date they've been aiming for... it just works more conveniently for them for them not to release it.  I can respect a company that comes out and says hey we're shooting for this date, but we can't guarantee.  I can respect a company that says hey I know it sucks but there's no way we'll be open by yada yada yada so we're canceling those for you now, so your not mislead.  I have respect for companies that have respect for my time/plans etc. and at least try.

And let's be real when they closed the ability to make reservations for May; they knew May was off the table...in my opinion the same is true for June, but yet here we are still a week at a time.  Frustrating!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Farro said:


> Oh the kool aid insults, are we still doing that?
> 
> People get so upset if you might actually not be upset with Disney once in a while...read my past posts, I'm upset with them more than I'm not.


I’m not upset with people not being upset, I’m just saying that this company doesn’t need people making excuses for them. Pandemic or not, they have access to the best of the best talent when it comes to strategy, risk management, analytics, and especially PR. They wouldn’t have the market valuation they do if they didn’t. The landscape at the end of April was clear enough for them to know what date they can actually target and reasonably meet, and if politically there would be an appetite for it. The whole NBA plan developing in May has to be the hang up for this and its making them look like a company that either enjoys mystery or can’t get it’s act together.


----------



## yulilin3

Janet McDonald said:


> I know that people have not been able to make resort reservations for a while until July 1, but have people still been able to purchase tickets only for June dates?  I only ask cause I was playing around with the app and noticed the first day one can purchase tickets for us July 1 and wondered if this has been the case since they stopped taking June reservations.


they took away resorts, tickets and ADR for June all together last week


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

b2k1121 said:


> So in your analogy, Disney is being lazy and making excuses for not opening or announcing an opening?
> 
> Any boss that tells an employee to get something done right now regardless of how complicated it is probably won't be in business for very long.
> 
> Again, you are entitled to nothing from them in terms of announcing an opening date.  They can shut down all the parks forever if they wanted to.


I mean they could but the board would overthrow leadership well in advance. Companies that act like they don’t owe their customers anything “won’t be in business for very long”.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Florida just announced that all youth sports activities can resume immediately, makes it a lot easier to have the cheer and sports tournaments at WDW



with out any rules which is important


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I didnt see anyone anymore upset for the June 1st-6th cancellations than I have for any other week. The topic of poor communication was a little more vocal, but I think most people took it in stride. I know I was over it within seconds of the cancellations, and my opinion up until the emails went out was that they were still trying their hardest to open June 1st, and there were plenty of signs to back that claim, and there still continue to be with Universal (soft) opening up on the 1st



There has been a lot of conversation about how they never should have allowed June reservations particularly the free dining deal back in March. And how they should still now cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date.


----------



## Mit88

What about Masks?

*runs away*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Oh the kool aid insults, are we still doing that?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I've been called a lot of things here on a DIS through out the years  I guess it comes with being on the DIS


Comes with the territory. Most of the time I just laugh it off.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> What about Masks?
> 
> *runs away*



By the time Disney opens, they won't be required anymore.


----------



## Sandiz08

DeSantis recently said “ I’ve been talking to Disney, they are so far ahead of the curve”.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> By the time Disney opens, they won't be required anymore.


I'm starting to think by the time Disney opens I'll be in the 65+ at risk category


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> DeSantis recently said “ I’ve been talking to Disney, they are so far ahead of the curve”.


Even governors have magical pixie dust filled dreams...


----------



## Brianstl

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I’m not upset with people not being upset, I’m just saying that this company doesn’t need people making excuses for them. Pandemic or not, they have access to the best of the best talent when it comes to strategy, risk management, analytics, and especially PR. They wouldn’t have the market valuation they do if they didn’t. The landscape at the end of April was clear enough for them to know what date they can actually target and reasonably meet, and if politically there would be an appetite for it. The whole NBA plan developing in May has to be the hang up for this and its making them look like a company that either enjoys mystery or can’t get it’s act together.


I posted this in another thread, but you should be able to expect more from a company that wants you to plan dinner 180 days in advance than "We don't know about the next few weeks.


----------



## kverdon

Yes, I too found their announcement to be somewhat unhelpful and unifnormative.  What I think frosts me the most is that they continue to take reservations for times they don't even know if they will be open.  They, and their potential guests, would be far better served by just shutting down the reservation system entirely until they know when they are going to open.  Would end a huge amount of grief on both sides. Guests would not be making airline, hotel dining reservations that they will have to cancel and then remake and then cancel again etc and DIsney would not to have to expend the time dealing with those justifiably unset guests and having to process all the cancellations, refunds etc.


----------



## b2k1121

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I mean they could but the board would overthrow leadership well in advance. Companies that act like they don’t owe their customers anything “won’t be in business for very long”.


You missed the 'in terms of an announcement'.  They do not owe anyone an opening date just because Universal has one.


----------



## atricks

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know - did they?  If not, they should have - and I haven't been to universal in ages, so please correct me if I am wrong - do they have nighttime shows/parades, fireworks ?
> 
> Both parks should be decreasing ticket prices right now -
> I wouldn't  pay $200 to see a Broadway show that ended at intermission either -



Universal has the fireworks/fountain nighttime show, Islands of Adventure has the projection show on Hogwarts castle.  Both are neat and fun to see, but I wouldn't call them required.  I doubt they'll do anything to intentionally increase attendance right away


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Even governors have magical pixie dust filled dreams...


He’s drinking the koolaid


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Farro said:


> Oh the kool aid insults, are we still doing that?
> 
> People get so upset if you might actually not be upset with Disney once in a while...read my past posts, I'm upset with them more than I'm not.


And I’m sure that when you were upset with them there were many who would not have been upset in your situation. Why is it not ok for some people to be upset with them now just because you (and many others) think they are being reasonable? Many also feel they are being unreasonable in their communication. Each feeling is valid. I mean no disrespect. I like and agree with many of your posts. I just feel like in this situation people’s feelings either way can be valid. I don’t understand why everyone feels they have to argue with anyone who feels differently than them all the time anymore. I am frustrated. You are not. But that’s ok. I know it goes both ways.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> I posted this in another thread, but you should be able to expect more from a company that wants you to plan dinner 180 days in advance than "We don't know about the next few weeks.



Incorrect. I’ve had my carefully curated plans thrown into chaos because they change hours and add events 2 weeks before a trip.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> There has been a lot of conversation about how they never should have allowed June reservations particularly the free dining deal back in March. And how they should still now cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date.



At the time that they were giving that deal away, their intentions were almost certainly to open up June 1st. Theres no bright side for Disney giving away that promotion knowing they definitely  wont be open. They probably didnt know that they couldn’t make that date until a couple of weeks ago, if not right up until they cancelled reservations (which came a day later than the previous 8 weeks). There are more variables Disney has to overcome that Universal doesnt, and none of them are the NBA. One of which is the hotel’s. They own and operate their property hotels, Universal doesnt. None of what was said today is any indication of a later, or earlier opening than July 1st. Both are still very possible with leaning towards before July 1st


----------



## MickeyWaffles

One problem is that many people are unwilling to accept “closed until further notice.” I think they have plans for reopening on multiple timelines. I definitely don’t think they should release a date until its rock solid. 

I’m both a shareholder and a DVC member, and I hear that I’m supposed to very angry right now, but I’m not. I guess I must just have a bigger threshold for uncertainty in these unprecedented times or something. 

To me, the biggest misstep was that they incentivized people whose trips were cancelled in spring to rebook for June with free dining. That always seemed laughably unrealistic to me and caused people to think they’d definitely be open. I think that was a big mistake.


----------



## DGsAtBLT




----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> .... they should cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date.


This, a thousand times this! That's all we're arguing here. Continuing to take reservations is just seeming cruel somehow at this point.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

e_yerger said:


> He’s drinking the koolaid


Care to guess the color


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> At the time that they were giving that deal away, their intentions were almost certainly to open up June 1st. Theres no bright side for Disney giving away that promotion knowing they definitely  wont be open. They probably didnt know that they couldn’t make that date until a couple of weeks ago, if not right up until they cancelled reservations (which came a day later than the previous 8 weeks). There are more variables Disney has to overcome that Universal doesnt, and none of them are the NBA. One of which is the hotel’s. They own and operate their property hotels, Universal doesnt. None of what was said today is any indication of a later, or earlier opening than July 1st. Both are still very possible with leaning towards before July 1st



I don’t disagree at all.

Just pointing out that a maybe date upsets people too.


----------



## Farro

Mzpalmtree said:


> And I’m sure that when you were upset with them there were many who would not have been upset in your situation. Why is it not ok for some people to be upset with them now just because you (and many others) think they are being reasonable? Many also feel they are being unreasonable in their communication. Each feeling is valid. I mean no disrespect. I like and agree with many of your posts. I just feel like in this situation people’s feelings either way can be valid. I don’t understand why everyone feels they have to argue with anyone who feels differently than them all the time anymore. I am frustrated. You are not. But that’s ok. I know it goes both ways.




It's a message board, everything is discussed and I think I've been pretty respectful.
I don't think I've ever told anyone to get over their disappointment, all I've said (in a nutshell) is I don't think Disney is handling it as bad as some of you do. As everyone points out why they think it's wrong of Disney, I'm only pointing out why I think it's okay.


----------



## b2k1121

Brianstl said:


> I posted this in another thread, but you should be able to expect more from a company that wants you to plan dinner 180 days in advance than "We don't know about the next few weeks.


During normal times, absolutely.  Opening the largest theme park destination in the world in the middle of a pandemic is a little different.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> This, a thousand times this! That's all we're arguing here. Continuing to take reservations is just seeming cruel somehow at this point.



I don’t think it’s cruel. People have to take some ownership of their decision to book a vacation during a pandemic at a currently shut down resort. There are no secrets at this point.

Obviously this doesn’t apply to reservations made beforehand.


----------



## SarahC97

Brianstl said:


> I posted this in another thread, but you should be able to expect more from a company that wants you to plan dinner 180 days in advance than "We don't know about the next few weeks.


I think this is really the crux of the problem for some people. But then again, I've always been frustrated with the amount of advanced planning a Disney vacation takes and then they change things at the last minute that can throw your plans into disarray. So I guess this is really nothing new.


----------



## JacknSally

Eric Smith said:


> Did Universal decrease ticket prices?



*I've never been to UO or priced out their options, but I just got an email from Undercover Tourist with an offer they say is a special UO ticket promo - 4 days for the price of 2, tickets good through December 17, 2021. Like I said, I've never looked in to UO tickets before so I don't know if this is really a special promo or if UO/UT offer something like this regularly. If it is a special reopening promo, though, I'd love to see something similar for WDW. I know they ran a buy 4 days, get 3 free (I think that was it) years ago.

*I do realize Undercover Tourist is a third-party and that whatever special promos they offer don't necessarily reflect any special offers or discounts from UO directly. Just saying that discounts are popping up in places (assuming this 4for2 promo is not how UO tickets through UT are typically structured)


*


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> If the state says timeshares can reopen, I don't understand how Disney can legally keep DVC closed.



Timeshares are allowed to be open RIGHT NOW in Florida.

DVC continuing to stay closed is going to become an issue in many ways. But I guess that discussion is for the DVC boards.


----------



## Brianstl

b2k1121 said:


> During normal times, absolutely.  Opening the largest theme park destination in the world in the middle of a pandemic is a little different.


Then stop asking others for their vacation plans until you have some certainty what your own plans for being open are.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think it’s cruel. *People have to take some ownership of their decision to book a vacation during a pandemic at a currently shut down resort. There are no secrets at this point.*
> 
> Obviously this doesn’t apply to reservations made beforehand.



100% agree.


----------



## Dis5150

So if Disney has similar hours I’m SOL because my ADRs every night are at 7:30.


----------



## J-BOY

MickeyWaffles said:


> One problem is that many people are unwilling to accept “closed until further notice.” I think they have plans for reopening on multiple timelines. I definitely don’t think they should release a date until its rock solid.
> 
> I’m both a shareholder and a DVC member, and I hear that I’m supposed to very angry right now, but I’m not. I guess I must just have a bigger threshold for uncertainty in these unprecedented times or something.
> 
> To me, the biggest misstep was that they incentivized people whose trips were cancelled in spring to rebook for June with free dining. That always seemed laughably unrealistic to me and caused people to think they’d definitely be open. I think that was a big mistake.


This! 

There are a couple things for me here - 1) I don't have an upcoming trip planned within the next several months, and 2) I live in a state that is just now beginning to sniff a re-opening.

This is a largely unprecedented situation, not that it is a public health crisis, but because there are so many factors in play. I don't have an issue with Disney providing this update, or not doing so. I'm sure that they have potential dates planned, but the difference here is that Disney may be willing to give up on that date if there is additional concern, whereas Universal is near-fully committed at this point. They're not providing a potential opening date because it may change. 

I think they'd much rather keep the potential open for re-opening at some point in June, than issue a blanket statement saying they won't open until July, and either screw over those guests that had June reservations or open to minimal crowds because it's too last-minute for someone to book a trip. 

Personally, I don't expect a private company to be more forthcoming with information than my own government. Lol


----------



## b2k1121

Brianstl said:


> Then stop asking others for their vacation plans until you have some certainty what your own plans for being open are.


Then that requires changes to MDE, and the last thing we need is Disney's horrible web app to become more complex and more broken. If they shut it down completely now you have the people trying to book for November angry.


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> Then stop asking others for their vacation plans until you have some certainty what your own plans for being open are.


Or, here's an alternative - personal responsibility!

The parks and hotels are closed indefinitely. It says this in most places on Disney's websites. If you book or have a reservation during a global pandemic, you should be aware that your trip may be interrupted or affected in some way. If you're not okay with that, cancel your trip or don't book it in the first place. Maybe consider waiting until most states in the US are not still under safe-at-home orders before booking a vacation if you don't want uncertainty.

There are some that are okay with those uncertainty, and I don't think Disney should punish them by removing their ability to book a trip. Especially those that are looking to book out 6+ months down the road, when the resorts are significantly more likely to be open.


----------



## cakebaker

I skipped the 10 pages of posts made within an hour of the statement being released because.....





Farro said:


> So we're upset if Disney says nothing.
> 
> We're upset if Disney says something.



The more things change the more they stay the same. Yup, should’ve put it out sooner, yup, would’ve gotten the same response if they had.


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think it’s cruel. People have to take some ownership of their decision to book a vacation during a pandemic at a currently shut down resort. There are no secrets at this point.
> 
> Obviously this doesn’t apply to reservations made beforehand.


I was agreeing with your point that "they should cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date." Our reservations were made last October, but I don't think I feel any better or worse than anyone that re-book with an inducement of free dining.


----------



## b2k1121

J-BOY said:


> Or, here's an alternative - personal responsibility!
> 
> The parks and hotels are closed indefinitely. It says this in most places on Disney's websites. If you book or have a reservation during a global pandemic, you should be aware that your trip may be interrupted or affected in some way. If you're not okay with that, cancel your trip or don't book it in the first place. Maybe consider waiting until most states in the US are not still under safe-at-home orders before booking a vacation if you don't want uncertainty.


Yeah, sure, that sounds great and all, but have you even stopped for a second to consider the fact that I WANT THEM TO OPEN RIGHT NOW!?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> I was agreeing with your point that "they should cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date." Our reservations were made last October, but I don't think I feel any better or worse than anyone that re-book with an inducement of free dining.



But you pulled it out without context. That wasn’t what I said, I said others have been saying that to back up my opinion that a maybe date from Disney wouldn’t be good enough.

I don’t think they need to cut off reservations indefinitely. I think people need to realize the state of the country and the world right now when booking a vacation and adjust expectations appropriately.


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> But you pulled it out without context. That wasn’t what I said, I said others have been saying that to back up my opinion that a maybe date from Disney wouldn’t be good enough.
> 
> I don’t think they need to cut off reservations indefinitely. I think people need to realize the state of the country and the world right now when booking a vacation and adjust expectations appropriately.


My apologies, I misread your second sentence.


----------



## e_yerger




----------



## tinkerhon

DGsAtBLT said:


> There has been a lot of conversation about how they never should have allowed June reservations particularly the free dining deal back in March. And how they should still now cut off reservations indefinitely until they announce a date.



Jmho, but I think the free dining deal was their biggest mistake to date - if you didn't know for certain ( and I understand it's almost impossible to know for certain) that you were going to open by June 1st, why offer the free dining. Of course that is going to get people's hopes up. It's only natural -


----------



## dreamit

“Real-time adjustments“ to park tickets or passes is what may push me to the side of canceling. If I am invested with flights, resort cost, vacation time, etc., and find out day-of that my park entry is not happening, I would be a very unhappy customer. It’d be a different story, IMO, if they provided more information in advance of my trip. For example, ”Our plan is to allow park entry to all resort guests; however, if we hit capacity, our process will be as follows...“


----------



## Music City Mama

So, to summarize... The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.

The people who think they are overreacting about that lack of transparency either have no trips planned anytime soon, or don't have kids or other commitments and can reschedule for whenever if they get canceled with little notice.

I know I'm generalizing, but the people who aren't going back for a while and don't have flights to potentially reschedule, DVC points, and other decisions to make with whether the reduced experiences will be worth it when they do announce their reopening plans, are not being very empathetic, IMO. I guess if I didn't have a dog in the fight, I sadly might have that attitude too.

Anyhow, it's frustrating to say the least. Someone said it pages ago, but just give me a date that you can give me the date. 

@LSUmiss, any update from your cousin on when Seaworld is presenting their plan?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dis5150 said:


> So if Disney has similar hours I’m SOL because my ADRs every night are at 7:30.


UO is a different beast. Very few people eat dinner in the parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dreamit said:


> “Real-time adjustments“ to park tickets or passes is what may push me to the side of canceling. If I am invested with flights, resort cost, vacation time, etc., and find out day-of that my park entry is not happening, I would be a very unhappy customer. It’d be a different story, IMO, if they provided more information in advance of my trip. For example, ”Our plan is to allow park entry to all resort guests; however, if we hit capacity, our process will be as follows...“



I don’t blame you.

I could roll with the punches if we lived close and could pull off frequent short trips often. It’s way too much money for us to invest going when things are uncertain, virus safety concerns aside.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Music City Mama said:


> So, to summarize... The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.
> 
> The people who think they are overreacting about that lack of transparency either have no trips planned anytime soon, or don't have kids or other commitments and can reschedule for whenever if they get canceled with little notice.
> 
> I know I'm generalizing, but the people who aren't going back for a while and don't have flights to potentially reschedule, DVC points, and other decisions to make with whether the reduced experiences will be worth it when they do announce their reopening plans, are not being very empathetic, IMO. I guess if I didn't have a dog in the fight, I sadly might have that attitude too.
> 
> Anyhow, it's frustrating to say the least. Someone said it pages ago, but just give me a date that you can give me the date.
> 
> @LSUmiss, any update from your cousin on when Seaworld is presenting their plan?


Can we amend to add a small section about the conspiracy theorist (me) who thinks the NBA is the cause of the bungled communications and overall plan?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Music City Mama said:


> So, to summarize... The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.
> 
> The people who think they are overreacting about that lack of transparency either have no trips planned anytime soon, or don't have kids or other commitments and can reschedule for whenever if they get canceled with little notice.
> 
> I know I'm generalizing, but the people who aren't going back for a while and don't have flights to potentially reschedule, DVC points, and other decisions to make with whether the reduced experiences will be worth it when they do announce their reopening plans, are not being very empathetic, IMO. I guess if I didn't have a dog in the fight, I sadly might have that attitude too.
> 
> Anyhow, it's frustrating to say the least. Someone said it pages ago, but just give me a date that you can give me the date.
> 
> @LSUmiss, any update from your cousin on when Seaworld is presenting their plan?



I had a cancelled trip. A trip that we’re still dealing with because it was rented DVC points.

I also had school cancelled with little warning. Turned into a homeschooler overnight. Many family events cancelled. Sports games we hold season tickets to remained in limbo for ages. Other travel plans impacted. Summer events in limbo. Appointments cancelled, rescheduled, cancelled. I’m sure you get the point.

Am I upset at the loss of things? Absolutely. Have some things not been handled well with cancellations? Yes (and Disney has been hitting it out of the park in this area, by the way). But the only thing I’m really angry at is the entire situation.


----------



## kverdon

I do think they should cut off reservations until they anounce a date.  There are alot of people trying to book who have already been cancelled one or more times and are scrambling to find a time to go to make use of already purchased and banked airline fares etc.  By having reservatiions available you are implying that you are going to be open.

Yes it may seem like planning a vacation is crazy during a Pandemic but also keep in mind that a lot of folks may not have a choice. For example I must take 2 weeks vacation by July 11th. No exceptions.


----------



## Tjddis

J-BOY said:


> This!
> 
> There are a couple things for me here - 1) I don't have an upcoming trip planned within the next several months, and 2) I live in a state that is just now beginning to sniff a re-opening.
> 
> This is a largely unprecedented situation, not that it is a public health crisis, but because there are so many factors in play. I don't have an issue with Disney providing this update, or not doing so. I'm sure that they have potential dates planned, but the difference here is that Disney may be willing to give up on that date if there is additional concern, whereas Universal is near-fully committed at this point. They're not providing a potential opening date because it may change.
> 
> I think they'd much rather keep the potential open for re-opening at some point in June, than issue a blanket statement saying they won't open until July, and either screw over those guests that had June reservations or open to minimal crowds because it's too last-minute for someone to book a trip.
> 
> Personally, I don't expect a private company to be more forthcoming with information than my own government. Lol


Your government is very forthcoming with info
It’s just not accurate


----------



## cakebaker

Music City Mama said:


> The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.


I’ve been cancelled in March in the very first wave, have another reservation that is in danger of being cancelled and I’m not upset. I’m  concerned and I’m impatient to know when they will open and what  the conditions will be. I’m sad things will be so different from the WDW I’m used to,  but I’m far from upset or angry. 

I do think they should have issued some kind of statement earlier, but when you see the response a statement without an opening date gets, I’m not surprised they haven’t. Until they announce an opening date, people are going to continue to gripe.


----------



## RamblingMad

gottalovepluto said:


> UO is a different beast. Very few people eat dinner in the parks.



Yep.  But lunch in the parks is pretty good.


----------



## Moliphino

Music City Mama said:


> So, to summarize... The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.
> 
> The people who think they are overreacting about that lack of transparency either have no trips planned anytime soon, or don't have kids or other commitments and can reschedule for whenever if they get canceled with little notice.
> 
> I know I'm generalizing, but the people who aren't going back for a while and don't have flights to potentially reschedule, DVC points, and other decisions to make with whether the reduced experiences will be worth it when they do announce their reopening plans, are not being very empathetic, IMO. I guess if I didn't have a dog in the fight, I sadly might have that attitude too.
> 
> Anyhow, it's frustrating to say the least. Someone said it pages ago, but just give me a date that you can give me the date.
> 
> @LSUmiss, any update from your cousin on when Seaworld is presenting their plan?



Nope. I've had two trips canceled so far and another booked in August. We're in the middle of a pandemic, certainty of anything has gone out the window so I'm just rolling with it as it comes.


----------



## SierraT

gottalovepluto said:


> UO is a different beast. Very few people eat dinner in the parks.


We did Mythos last time and it was just eh, think I’ve mentioned food a few times and I’m starting to need a diet just thinking about the comments I’ve made.    I work really hard all year but my vacations all bets are off, it’s all about the food (and drink)!  Anyway, Universal really needs to up their game in the restaurant department.


----------



## dreamit

I do get that they were unreasonably optimistic with the free dining offer. But, what I find inexcusable is the communication to guests when canceling those reservations. If I were such a guest, it’d have gone a long way to receive an email acknowledging their initial optimism and hope that this offer would have compensated for a canceled trip, but they’re now very sorry they have to now cancel this reservation as well, and saying that with the current uncertainty they’re not in a position to  share another offer; however, once we’re in a more certain environment, we will reach out about opportunities for a magical return. You get the idea.. just more empathy and openness.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tinkerhon said:


> Jmho, but I think the free dining deal was their biggest mistake to date - if you didn't know for certain ( and I understand it's almost impossible to know for certain) that you were going to open by June 1st, why offer the free dining. Of course that is going to get people's hopes up. It's only natural -



I think what they should have done is allowed it to be booked to at least the end of the year if not further.

I think a lot of people may have reluctantly booked June as a make up trip to take advantage because of the unappealing weather in July, August, and September’s hurricane season and hopeful school starting.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think what they should have done is allowed it to be booked to at least the end of the year if not further.
> 
> I think a lot of people may have reluctantly booked June as a make up trip to take advantage because of the unappealing weather in July, August, and September’s hurricane season and hopeful school starting.




I think the main issue is uncertainty with what dining will even be available.


----------



## Jrb1979

SierraT said:


> We did Mythos last time and it was just eh, think I’ve mentioned food a few times and I’m starting to need a diet just thinking about the comments I’ve made.    I work really hard all year but my vacations all bets are off, it’s all about the food (and drink)!  Anyway, Universal really needs to up their game in the restaurant department.


In park yes. But it's easy enough to go out to CityWalk and grab lunch. Cowfish and NBC is 2 of my favorites


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I think the main issue is uncertainty with what dining will even be available.



This is true too.

I think an even better sorry we canceled your trip consolation prize would have been turning our tickets not expiry and some really generous AP extensions but unfortunately they did not ask me .


----------



## cakebaker

kverdon said:


> I do think they should cut off reservations until they anounce a date.  There are alot of people trying to book who have already been cancelled one or more times and are scrambling to find a time to go to make use of already purchased and banked airline fares etc.  By having reservatiions available you are implying that you are going to be open.



I have the flexibility as do others. I want the opportunity to book, knowing full well it may be cancelled. Just because they allow it, doesn’t mean you have to book. They have said they may not be open, they aren’t implying anything. It’s clearly a book at your own risk situation. I don’t see why I should be blocked from booking just because of someone else’s situation.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I think the main issue is uncertainty with what dining will even be available.




Could you imagine the uproar of all of those with free dining when they found out most restaurants, or character buffets or whatever weren't even going to open? Or reduced capacity made it impossible to get reservations?

Oh, the chaos...


----------



## merry_nbright

Jrb1979 said:


> In park yes. But it's easy enough to go out to CityWalk and grab lunch. Cowfish and NBC is 2 of my favorites



The Cowfish is my absolute favorite. It’s not a trip until I eat there.


----------



## Wubeachbum

We have rescheduled our April trip three times and now have a June 16-20 stay at a good neighbor hotel.  Disney’s communication and management of the situation has been lacking in comparison to Universal.  We will support Universal if Disney parks are not open.  It will be our first visit to Universal because our kids are young.  We have annual passes to WDW and justified the large price by preplanning 4 weeklong trips.  Our third trip was supposed to be in July but it will be difficult to get the same value we expected out of our AP now.  Disney needs to step up for their cast members and dedicated guests.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Fun Spot Orlando has officially reopened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263889999998705666


----------



## anthony2k7

atricks said:


> Universal has the fireworks/fountain nighttime show, Islands of Adventure has the projection show on Hogwarts castle.  Both are neat and fun to see, but I wouldn't call them required.  I doubt they'll do anything to intentionally increase attendance right away


Agree. I doubt either shows are a key consideration when buying the tickets.


----------



## rteetz

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can we amend to add a small section about the conspiracy theorist (me) who thinks the NBA is the cause of the bungled communications and overall plan?


It is possible.


----------



## tinkerhon

dreamit said:


> “Real-time adjustments“ to park tickets or passes is what may push me to the side of canceling. If I am invested with flights, resort cost, vacation time, etc., and find out day-of that my park entry is not happening, I would be a very unhappy customer. It’d be a different story, IMO, if they provided more information in advance of my trip. For example, ”Our plan is to allow park entry to all resort guests; however, if we hit capacity, our process will be as follows...“



Totally agree, and I still don't understand why Disney hasn't relaxed the "no ticket refund" policy ( non-package) 
Pp! book months and months in advance (basically because the system as currently constructed basically pushes ppl towards that type of planning ) 
So, now there is a pandemic, that obviously no one could ever predict the severity of , and the experience will not be the same - the way we live our daily lives might not ever be the same - so, Disney basically allows you to book for a future.date -  ok, so what about the couple that booked for a 50-year wedding anniversary? That only happens once - how about the a graduation - ? Family reunion ? There are so many situations where going in the future might not be possible (or serve the purpose) 
Understandably,when Disney reopens , they are going to ask guests to adapt, given the pandemic - Disney needs to adapt as well, for the same reason - just my .02


----------



## e_yerger

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Fun Spot Orlando has officially reopened.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263889999998705666


Funspot is opened and WDW isn’t?! This is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## The Pho

e_yerger said:


> Funspot is opened and WDW isn’t?! This is RIDICULOUS.


They stayed open longer than Disney did at the front end as well.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> By the time Disney opens, they won't be required anymore.




I'm sure I read that the m word was part of disneys agreement with the union?? 

So if disney allows use of to be relaxed and a CM told the union they no longer feel safe the union could ballot all CMs to strike?


----------



## cakebaker

dreamit said:


> “Real-time adjustments“ to park tickets or passes is what may push me to the side of canceling. If I am invested with flights, resort cost, vacation time, etc., and find out day-of that my park entry is not happening, I would be a very unhappy customer. It’d be a different story, IMO, if they provided more information in advance of my trip. For example, ”Our plan is to allow park entry to all resort guests; however, if we hit capacity, our process will be as follows...“



Here’s where I get confused over the uproar over Disney and near no complaints about Universal. 

Universal opens in 14 days. Do we know about the hotels? No. Do we know if there’s going to be a reservation system or any kind of tiered entry? No. Do we know what dining will be available? No. Which rides? No. And yet no one complains. Go figure.....


----------



## xuxa777

e_yerger said:


> Funspot is opened and WDW isn’t?! This is RIDICULOUS.


and masks are not required


----------



## vinotinto

I had been in the camp of: It’s complicated. They don’t have a firm date yet. They have multiple dates they are working towards meeting. They’ll open in phases. They’re establishing health and safety measures. They have the parks *and* the resorts to figure out. It’s a fluid situation.

But, at this point: They’ve tested these measures in Shanghai. They’ve opened Disney Springs with measures. They’ve shared procedures with other hotels, resorts and theme parks via the Task Force. They have a solid health and safety measures plan in place, via their Chief Medical Officer. AND, its main rival has submitted their reopening plan with a reopening date in the very near future, which has been approved.

So, as of this point, I am switching camps. They need to submit this reopening plan next week with an opening date for the parks and the resorts. Yes, I know it’s more complicated than UO because of the resorts, but they are at that point.


----------



## xuxa777

cakebaker said:


> Here’s where I get confused over the uproar over Disney and near no complaints about Universal.
> 
> Universal opens in 14 days. Do we know about the hotels? No. Do we know if there’s going to be a reservation system or any kind of tiered entry? No. Do we know what dining will be available? No. Which rides? No. And yet no one complains. Go figure.....



as I said upthread you can book Universal resort hotels now for stays that start June 2nd


----------



## TexasChick123

cakebaker said:


> Here’s where I get confused over the uproar over Disney and near no complaints about Universal.
> 
> Universal opens in 14 days. Do we know about the hotels? No. Do we know if there’s going to be a reservation system or any kind of tiered entry? No. Do we know what dining will be available? No. Which rides? No. And yet no one complains. Go figure.....



They released a lot of info today:

ETA: https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/reopening-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## vinotinto

cakebaker said:


> Here’s where I get confused over the uproar over Disney and near no complaints about Universal.
> 
> Universal opens in 14 days. Do we know about the hotels? No. Do we know if there’s going to be a reservation system or any kind of tiered entry? No. Do we know what dining will be available? No. Which rides? No. And yet no one complains. Go figure.....


All excellent questions that I would hope they answer very soon.


----------



## elleherself

cakebaker said:


> Here’s where I get confused over the uproar over Disney and near no complaints about Universal.
> 
> Universal opens in 14 days. Do we know about the hotels? No. Do we know if there’s going to be a reservation system or any kind of tiered entry? No. Do we know what dining will be available? No. Which rides? No. And yet no one complains. Go figure.....



They said on the website reservations won't be required, but it is possible that the parks might close for capacity. So, clear as mud? It seems anyone going in the early days should be ready for a modified experience, for sure, but I know plenty of people very excited to go for it.

Edit: They have more information on their FAQ page here: Universal Reopening FAQ

They've promised to finalize plans and let us in on more details soon.

I already got an annual passholder email inviting me to come before the park is open generally.

I'm planning to contact them on Monday when things settle down about my pass situation.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> So, as of this point, I am switching camps. They need to submit this reopening plan next week with an opening date for the parks and the resorts. Yes, I know it’s more complicated than UO because of the resorts, but they are at that point.



From everything i’ve read, it would appear they are going to do just that.


----------



## TexasChick123

vinotinto said:


> All excellent questions that I would hope they answer very soon.



They did. See:

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/reopening-frequently-asked-questions


----------



## vinotinto

cakebaker said:


> From everything i’ve read, it would appear they are going to do just that.


----------



## Farro

I'll tell you what, I can't wait to see if they release packages for 2021 in June and how much they plan to charge for next year!!!


----------



## cakebaker

TexasChick123 said:


> They released a lot of info today:
> 
> ETA: https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/reopening-frequently-asked-questions


 
And yet none of the above questions were answered. For instance:

3. Will all rides and attractions be open?
Majority of the attractions and experiences within the parks are scheduled to open. Select experiences will not be available during this phase, and some queue experiences may be slightly altered as we implement our new procedures. Additional details and speciﬁc experiences will be shared soon.

That tells me a whole lot of nothing, 14 days before opening. So what if conditions aren’t what I want them to be in order for me to go...airfare, vacation scheduling, all the things people say they need advance notice for? I understand that these are exceptional times. I’m not complaining about the lack of details. If I want to go, I’m just going to have to accept uncertainty. But I also extend that same thinking to WDW.


----------



## RWinNOLA

I think a lot of people are focused on the 3rd paragraph which could hint that a June opening isn’t happening at WDW. 

I read more into “Real-time adjustments“ comment regarding tickets, passes, and experiences.  I think they do have an opening date in mind for WDW and are ready to announce but they realize that because of limited dining capacity at restaurants (with some closures), they will likely have to cancel some ADRs.  If park hours are reduced, it could also affect fast passes.  Other events are also likely to be impacted.  

Perhaps they are trying to soften the blow.  Imply that they may not be opening in June, but actually open in June but with a lot of reservations and others plans being canceled.


----------



## vinotinto

cakebaker said:


> And yet none of the above questions were answered. For instance:
> 
> 3. Will all rides and attractions be open?
> Majority of the attractions and experiences within the parks are scheduled to open. Select experiences will not be available during this phase, and some queue experiences may be slightly altered as we implement our new procedures. Additional details and speciﬁc experiences will be shared soon.
> 
> That tell me a whole lot of nothing. And that’s fine. I understand that these are exceptional times. If I want to go, I’m just going to have to accept uncertainty. But I also extend that same thinking to WDW.


And no info regarding the hotels and resorts yet:

*1. What about hotels? And what if I have a hotel reservation?*
Our hotels are an important part of our guest experience and we will share details soon. We are still finalizing our reopening plans and will contact those guests with reservations as soon as our plans are available.


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I think a lot of people are focused on the 3rd paragraph which could hint that a June opening isn’t happening at WDW.
> 
> I read more into “Real-time adjustments“ comment regarding tickets, passes, and experiences.  I think they do have an opening date in mind for WDW and are ready to announce but they realize that because of limited dining capacity at restaurants (with some closures), they will likely have to cancel some ADRs.  If park hours are reduced, it could also affect fast passes.  Other events are also likely to be impacted.
> 
> Perhaps they are trying to soften the blow.  Imply that they may not be opening in June, but *actually open in June but with a lot of reservations and others plans being canceled.*


I have this feeling too.


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> They need to submit this reopening plan next week with an opening date for the parks and the resorts. Yes, I know it’s more complicated than UO because of the resorts, but they are at that point.



I am with you 100% on this one.  

So Monday is a holiday we wont hear anything.  We know Thurs mornings they start canceling the reservations.  So that leaves tues or Wed.  If Thursday morning comes with no plans submitted, no opening date, and more cancellations, well then I Completely GIVE UP!!!


----------



## cakebaker

TexasChick123 said:


> They did. See:
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/reopening-frequently-asked-questions


Actually they didn’t. None of the questions I asked were answered. I’m not trying to point out how bad Universal is, I’m pointing out that they aren’t any different than WDW except that they are ready to open sooner.


----------



## xuxa777

vinotinto said:


> And no info regarding the hotels and resorts yet:
> 
> *1. What about hotels? And what if I have a hotel reservation?*
> Our hotels are an important part of our guest experience and we will share details soon. We are still finalizing our reopening plans and will contact those guests with reservations as soon as our plans are available.


Hotels are open to book , that info is old


----------



## vinotinto

Spridell said:


> I am with you 100% on this one.
> 
> So Monday is a holiday we wont hear anything.  We know Thurs mornings they start canceling the reservations.  So that leaves tues or Wed.  If Thursday morning comes with no plans submitted, no opening date, and more cancellations, well then I Completely GIVE UP!!!


The next meeting is Wednesday at 10am. We should know by Tuesday if they are on the Agenda.

http://orangecountyfl.net/DesktopModules/OCFL/CountyCalendar/CalEvent.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764375


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Lagoon is officially opening tomorrow.
http://www.lagoonpark.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/522_COVID-19_OPENING.pdf


----------



## SmittS

Spridell said:


> I am with you 100% on this one.
> 
> So Monday is a holiday we wont hear anything.  We know Thurs mornings they start canceling the reservations.  So that leaves tues or Wed.  If Thursday morning comes with no plans submitted, no opening date, and more cancellations, well then I Completely GIVE UP!!!


I believe someone here said the next task force meeting is Wednesday, so it’d have to be then.


----------



## atricks

The next county task force meeting is scheduled  for the 10am on the 27th, Wednesday, if Disney presents, it'll be then, and the vote comes after.  If they followed what Universal did they would announce a date there (pending approval).  You won't hear anything "official" from Disney themselves until the Governor gets and approves it.   But what they show during the presentation would likely include a date for the parks.  (But not necessarily everything else)

https://www.orangecountyfl.net/EconomicDevelopment/EconomicRecoveryTaskForce.aspx for more info


The timeline with Universal went from presentation to vote, it passed there, later that evening the county Mayor reviewed and approved it, sent it to the governor the next morning, and he approved it around lunchtime (he contacted Universal first before publicly announcing it right after)

If that pattern follows, official word is coming on the 28th.


----------



## Mit88

I do find it a tiny bit ironic that the same people that told you that you’re looking too far into clues about them potentially reopening on June 1st are now the ones looking too far into this DPB article


----------



## cakebaker

xuxa777 said:


> Hotels are open to book , that info is old


 You mean to tell me their website is out of date??? Gasp..lol


----------



## Spridell

SmittS said:


> I believe someone here said the next task force meeting is Wednesday, so it’d have to be then.



Yes @vinotinto just posted that info



atricks said:


> The next county task force meeting is scheduled  for the 10am on the 27th, Wednesday, if Disney presents, it'll be then, and the vote comes after.  If they followed what Universal did they would announce a date there (pending approval).  You won't hear anything "official" from Disney themselves until the Governor gets and approves it.
> 
> https://www.orangecountyfl.net/EconomicDevelopment/EconomicRecoveryTaskForce.aspx



We should know Tuesday, only 2 left are Seaworld and Disney.  It has to be one of those 2.


----------



## tinkerhon

dreamit said:


> “Real-time adjustments“ to park tickets or passes is what may push me to the side of canceling. If I am invested with flights, resort cost, vacation time, etc., and find out day-of that my park entry is not happening, I would be a very unhappy customer. It’d be a different story, IMO, if they provided more information in advance of my trip. For example, ”Our plan is to allow park entry to all resort guests; however, if we hit capacity, our process will be as follows...“



The memo isn't really specific in regards to "real time adjustments", but I wonder if they would possibly affect ADRS , as well as rides/attractions 

Imagine just having a snack or a very light lunch, because you have a 5pm ADR- or skipping breakfast because you have a lunch ADR , and in either scenario, the ADR is cancelled/amended in "real-time" - that would be pleasant


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> Yes @vinotinto just posted that info
> 
> 
> 
> We should know Tuesday, only 2 left are Seaworld and Disney.  It has to be one of those 2.



Technically you have Legoland and Busch Gardens (I’m assuming it’ll be paired with Seaworld) too. Oh, and dont forget about Holyland


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Technically you have Legoland and Busch Gardens (I’m assuming it’ll be paired with Seaworld) too. Oh, and dont forget about Holyland


Legoland is already approved to open, no presentation necessary as it is a "small" park.  Busch Gardens is in Tampa and therefore not on the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Legoland is already approved to open, no presentation necessary as it is a "small" park.  Busch Gardens is in Tampa and therefore not on the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force.



You forgot about Holyland after I specifically said not to forget about Holyland


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Mit88 said:


> I do find it a tiny bit ironic that the same people that told you that you’re looking too far into clues about them potentially reopening on June 1st are now the ones looking too far into this DPB article


The only true and proven method to read into anything...


----------



## FlagrantFleur

vinotinto said:


> Thankfully, after being a fan for years, I can decipher Disney-speak:
> 
> "_While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift_."
> 
> = Just because we are starting resort reservations on July 1st, that does not mean July 1st is the date reservations will actually start. We may continue the rolling cancellations throughout July. Or, start reservations in June, but locking them to stay within capacity limits. In other words, it's a non-statement meant to take space in this page.
> 
> _"As we continue to follow guidance from government and health care officials regarding how we’ll be able to reopen our parks and resorts in a responsible way, we may also need to make real-time adjustments to booked experiences, park tickets and park passes."_
> 
> = We may continue to cancel packages, cancel your dates and extend your park tickets through the end of the year, and cancel your after-hour events, such as Villains, all at the last minute possible.
> 
> There ya'll go! Wish we had a date like the Universal fans....


Agreed. Also (I say this as I am a little salty about having my trip cancelled twice), it's hard not to read this as "We will keep reservations open in July, as we need cash flow from your deposits and data around demand for the parks, but we have no idea if we will be open and will keep cancelling you with 2 weeks notice". Again, I'm salty, but come on Disney, throw us a bone


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I do find it a tiny bit ironic that the same people that told you that you’re looking too far into clues about them potentially reopening on June 1st are now the ones looking too far into this DPB article



I just think it’s just more of the same. Uncertainty.

They could surprise us and throw everything open with little warning, they could keep everything closed well into the summer. There’s so little concrete info out there virtually any scenario could be spun from the little crumbs of info we have.

Disney is channeling their inner Julie Chen right now, expect the unexpected everyone!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

It is a possibility that Disney will allow Seaworld go next to present their plan.

_*If*_ this slower to open then UO stems from the NBA coming to WWoS for the resumption of their season, Disney’s plan will have to include the details of how that is going to work and what they will need to do to accommodate the NBA and guests safely. An added element UO or the others do not have to plan for which isn’t finalized yet.  The reason I say Seaworld next.. The commissioner of the NBA has said several times that he hopes to have his final decision by June. I’ve read June 1st and Also mid to late June.
If by some chance the NBA announces their decision next week, Disney will be able to finalize & present sooner rather then later.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just think it’s just more of the same. Uncertainty.
> 
> They could surprise us and throw everything open with little warning, they could keep everything closed well into the summer. There’s so little concrete info out there virtually any scenario could be spun from the little crumbs of info we have.
> 
> Disney is channeling their inner Julie Chen right now, expect the unexpected everyone!



Theres no concrete info, but they wouldnt give the indication to Mayor Demmings that they’ll present their proposal to him next week if they weren’t ready. And why on Earth would they propose a plan to open up late into the summer when they could just easily sit back, see how things go for the next month or two and then present their plan to the mayor when they’re ready. 

Those arent little crumbs, its logic. It would be a complete waste of time to generate a proposal that will 100% need to be redone if your plans involve opening much later down the line


----------



## elleherself

I think Universal is communicating a lot given the very fluid situation. I wasn't expecting them to even announce the opening this week, but wait until next week to officially announce when they have more information. But credit where it is due, we now have a bunch of information about the reopening and what can be expected. Not every detail is 100% clarified.

As far as what food and attractions will be open, I take them at their word that it will be nearly all of them. I think the children's play areas are not planning to reopen initially, I would also assume parades and nighttime shows are out as well. They've given some information about how the virtual queues will work and provided the app for them. This is a bit of a big deal because only a very limited amount of rides at Universal had virtual queue capability before. It will be very interesting to see how this works out.

I think the reason no one is freaking out about lack of details is I guarantee absolutely NO ONE at Universal made a dining reservation 180 days in advance. Advance ride reservations, don't exist. Oh, and weird timeshares where you have to follow rules about use years, banking, etc? They don't have them. Planning a Universal trip is waaaaay less exacting than planning a Disney trip. The only anxiety I've seen people have is whether express passes for the three premium resorts will still be in effect and how that will be managed. But even then it is a simple process to cancel and book a different resort or even stay off property all together. You can do this the day before check in.

I can't imagine how it will be for people, riding the Hogwarts express with only their own party in the compartments. I wish I felt like I could go, but I'm sure the next time I do it will be as magical as ever.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Theres no concrete info, but they wouldnt give the indication to Mayor Demmings that they’ll present their proposal to him next week if they weren’t ready. And why on Earth would they propose a plan to open up late into the summer when they could just easily sit back, see how things go for the next month or two and then present their plan to the mayor when they’re ready.
> 
> Those arent little crumbs, its logic. It would be a complete waste of time to generate a proposal that will 100% need to be redone if your plans involve opening much later down the line



Lol ok. You want me to play the role of person who thinks they aren’t opening for ages, I guess. 

I’m saying anything is possible at this point from parks opening near the same time frame as Universal in some capacity, to July 1, to extending that even further due to some  new development. All they really gave us in that post is be prepared to pivot and roll with the punches, which could be interpreted many different ways.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Farro said:


> It's a message board, everything is discussed and I think I've been pretty respectful.
> I don't think I've ever told anyone to get over their disappointment, all I've said (in a nutshell) is I don't think Disney is handling it as bad as some of you do. As everyone points out why they think it's wrong of Disney, I'm only pointing out why I think it's okay.


Farro, in the times I have seen you on the boards, you have been respectful. I have encountered some others, not so much. Some act like Disney is a non-profit that we should feel honored to have he opportunity to give our money too


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol ok. You want me to play the role of person who thinks they aren’t opening for ages, I guess.
> 
> I’m saying anything is possible at this point from parks opening near the same time frame as Universal in some capacity, to July 1, to extending that even further due to some  new development. All they really gave us in that post is be prepared to pivot and roll with the punches, which could be interpreted many different ways.



Which is the whole point of my OP. If its something that can be interpreted in many different ways, its because its a “Just in case” type of article. Theres nothing of real substance in what they wrote other than covering their behinds. There were quite a few “That doesnt sound promising” replies. What doesnt sound promising, that they wrote a bunch of words on their website that doesnt mean anything in regards to what theyre actually going to do?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Which is the whole point of my OP. If its something that can be interpreted in many different ways, its because its a “Just in case” type of article. Theres nothing of real substance in what they wrote other than covering their behinds. There were quite a few “That doesnt sound promising” replies. What doesnt sound promising, that they wrote a bunch of words on their website that doesnt mean anything in regards to what theyre actually going to do?



Yeah I don’t think it sounds bad or good.

It sounds like, well dang we better say something since Universal did and people are getting antsy.


----------



## atricks

There are rumblings that Universal may only open a few of the hotels at first, and bring the others online later, moving reservations for the others.   Royal Pacific, Cabana Bay, and Hard Rock only initially, Portofino shortly later, then then others (aventura, Sapphire, Dockside, Bayside) waiting for results from the first (although they would reopen quickly.)  Still nothing official, though, yet, but I'd suspect soon.  Disney may do something similar with resorts.  This is such a moving target it's hard to really say.


----------



## jerry557

atricks said:


> There are rumblings that Universal may only open a few of the hotels at first, and bring the others online later, moving reservations for the others.   Royal Pacific, Cabana Bay, and Hard Rock only initially, Portofino shortly later, then then others (aventura, Sapphire, Dockside, Bayside) waiting for results from the first (although they would reopen quickly.)  Still nothing official, though, yet, but I'd suspect soon.  Disney may do something similar with resorts.  This is such a moving target it's hard to really say.



I don't know if Disney can do the same thing because of DVC.

Universal not only doesn't have a timeshare to worry about but their hotels are private owned, by Lowes Hotels I believe. So they don't even have to take the full liability or set up procedures for the hotels.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> June 1st was their best guess at opening. People swore up and down they knew it wasn’t guaranteed. People got upset when those reservations were cancelled, specifically that Disney offered them in the first place.
> 
> They can’t win until they’re open, and then we’ll move on to critiquing how they are enforcing or aren’t enforcing things, when they should or shouldn’t loosen safety measures, etc. Unless they can vanish this pandemic away someone’s going to be mad at them for one thing or another.


No ppl got upset when they had to wait to find out they were cancelled with the clandestine email campaign rolled out on a random Thurs morning. And that’s not even Dvc. Most of them they haven’t even had the deceny to send emails to yet. My cousin tried to called DVC yesterday about her 6/8 reservations after the cash reservations started getting cancelled & no one she talked to had any clue if hers were cancelled or not. Not acceptable. That’s what ppl are mad about.


----------



## FreeTime

LSUmiss said:


> No ppl got upset when they had to wait to find out they were cancelled with the clandestine email campaign rolled out on a random Thurs morning. And that’s not even Dvc. Most of them they haven’t even had the deceny to send emails to yet. My cousin tried to called DVC yesterday about her 6/8 reservations after the cash reservations started getting cancelled & no one she talked to had any clue if hers were cancelled or not. Not acceptable. That’s what ppl are mad about.


This is because DVC isn’t cancelling on the same schedule as the other resorts. She will hear a week ahead.


----------



## mshanson3121

RWinNOLA said:


> I think a lot of people are focused on the 3rd paragraph which could hint that a June opening isn’t happening at WDW.
> 
> I read more into “Real-time adjustments“ comment regarding tickets, passes, and experiences.  I think they do have an opening date in mind for WDW and are ready to announce but they realize that because of limited dining capacity at restaurants (with some closures), they will likely have to cancel some ADRs.  If park hours are reduced, it could also affect fast passes.  Other events are also likely to be impacted.
> 
> Perhaps they are trying to soften the blow.  Imply that they may not be opening in June, but actually open in June but with a lot of reservations and others plans being canceled.



What 3rd paragraph? What did I miss?  Besides about 20 pages lol


----------



## Eric Smith

SierraT said:


> We did Mythos last time and it was just eh, think I’ve mentioned food a few times and I’m starting to need a diet just thinking about the comments I’ve made.    I work really hard all year but my vacations all bets are off, it’s all about the food (and drink)!  Anyway, Universal really needs to up their game in the restaurant department.


Why do you mean?  It was voted the best theme park restaurant in the world by some magazine.  /s


----------



## 1GoldenSun

elleherself said:


> I can't imagine how it will be for people, riding the Hogwarts express with only their own party in the compartments.


I didn't even think of this! And except for one time, we've always gotten stuck with the strangest (not in a good way) people.


----------



## wallawallakids

FreeTime said:


> This is because DVC isn’t cancelling on the same schedule as the other resorts. She will hear a week ahead.



And that is unacceptable.


----------



## LSUmiss

brockash said:


> They've NEVER said anything other than they don't know...closed until further notice.  They knew well in advance that my May trip wasn't going to happen, but all they did was quietly cancel it 3 weeks prior, same for June.  Make a stinking decision, announce it, and run with it.  At least then ppl. know you respect their time/plans etc and are trying.  They've known for basically forever that the governor was going to back whatever they wanted to do...he basically said it himself.  They've been meeting with the other parks as part of the task force for weeks.  They knew UO was going to announce and the date.  They're just wanting to hide behind in case it doesn't go well and while of course any business can open/not open whenever they please; it does seem like a slap in the face to those who have reservations with no knowledge of what's happening with them.  -Even moreso to those who rescheduled their original reservation at the promotion of Disneys "free dining" to still be canceled with little notice and/or lack of communication etc.


Right so either there is something fishy going on (the nba) or they don’t have their stuff together & neither looks good.


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> What 3rd paragraph? What did I miss?  Besides about 20 pages lol


 Count me as one who doesn’t see some massive importance to the 3rd paragraph....or any paragraph, but here it is:

“Given the current uncertainty as to when we will reopen Disneyland Resort or Walt Disney World Resort, we’ve had to periodically adjust the schedule for the ability to book hotel reservations at our resorts. While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift. “


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Right so either there is something fishy going on (the nba) or they don’t have their stuff together & neither looks good.


Here’s another option. They submit their plans Tuesday, formal presentation on Wednesday and we’re done. Well, except for the sure to come outrage because whatever decisions they make as to opening dates and procedures will be wrong.


----------



## rteetz

wallawallakids said:


> And that is unacceptable.


DVC is a whole other ballgame because you have to deal with a timeshare investment and contracts. Not as easy as just a hotel.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> Count me as one who doesn’t see some massive importance to the 3rd paragraph....or any paragraph, but here it is:
> 
> “Given the current uncertainty as to when we will reopen Disneyland Resort or Walt Disney World Resort, we’ve had to periodically adjust the schedule for the ability to book hotel reservations at our resorts. While we’re currently accepting reservations starting in July 2020 at both resorts, as this situation evolves, timing may continue to shift. “



There were several people who commented that the mention of the July date and “timing may continue to shift” didn’t seem to bode well for a June opening.  

I was basically responding to those comments.  I think they are getting close to announcing reopening plans but they also realize they probably have a bit of a mess to deal with as far as ASRs if restaurants are at limited capacity (and some with delayed openings).


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandiz08 said:


> DeSantis recently said “ I’ve been talking to Disney, they are so far ahead of the curve”.


Clearly not as ahead of the curve as UO.


----------



## NJlauren

Has anyone seen any updates on quarantine guidance from the state of Florida?


----------



## e_yerger

NJlauren said:


> Has anyone seen any updates on quarantine guidance from the state of Florida?


Nope


----------



## TexasChick123

Seems like there were no crowds at DS today according to a handful of reports. It’s not that surprising. Wearing masks in 90+ degree heat to go to eat and shop sounds terrible to me. Not to start the great mask debate (seriously!!!), but I wanted to share something from personal experience. It was in the 90s here today with what felt like 1000% humidity. I wore my mask on my handful of errands. It was soooo hot and sweaty which is making me seriously reconsider if we’ll go this summer with this mask requirement. I’m not saying it isn’t necessary. I’m simply saying I may decide I don’t want to do it and not go.


----------



## Jrb1979

Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing. 

Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.

Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).

So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.

Other random things to note:
The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.

Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.

Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.

Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.

At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.

Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.

There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.

The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.


----------



## JacknSally

NJlauren said:


> Has anyone seen any updates on quarantine guidance from the state of Florida?



*I have not seen anything officially.*

*Anecdotally, we have family in Mobile who drove to Pensacola Beach today. They said traffic was being stopped on the way into Florida and travelers were asked if they had been to certain states recently (she didn't mention which states they asked about specifically other than Louisiana) - if you had been in those states, you were directed to a parking lot to have your temperature taken.

She did not say anything about quarantining being mentioned at this stop, though it still might have come up, or might have come up if you had your temperature taken.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.



Boom.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.


To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.

I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.



Well that’s something . I am skeptical with that August 31st business though, so I’m side eyeing the whole thing because of that.

That is a huge jump from June 1st, and I think we can say pretty confidently that was the plan for quite some time.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> WDWPro


I pay little to no attention to random people on the internet claiming to have insider info so I’m out of the loop...who is this person and why should we give his info and credibility?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.
> 
> I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.



I personally think Universal is insane. We just reopened restaurants here and one already got shut down less than a week in for staff having the virus.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Well that’s something . I am skeptical with that August 31st business though, so I’m side eyeing the whole thing because of that.
> 
> That is a huge jump from June 1st, and I think we can say pretty confidently that was the plan for quite some time.


At first yes it was but I think now they were eyeing mid July sometime.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.
> 
> I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.





Jrb1979 said:


> Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks


This part lost me as the other theme parks are already opening and didn't have to race to do so.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> I personally think Universal is insane. We just reopened restaurants here and one already got shut down less than a week in for staff having the virus.


We've had a few places shut down for the reason a few times already.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.


Pardon my ignorance, but who is WDWPro? And how do they know this information?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I personally think Universal is insane. We just reopened restaurants here and one already got shut down less than a week in for staff having the virus.



I’m with you.

Our opening is going at about the same pace as Florida here, except we have less than 20 active cases right now and our major summer events that still don’t compare to theme park crowds have been cancelled.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


> This part lost me as the other theme park are already opening and didn't have to race to do so.


I think he was talking about SeaWorld and Disney.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is WDWPro? And how do they know this information?


WDWpro is a poster on WDWMAGIC and he was also the one who posted about MK and the NK resorts opening at first.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> At first yes it was but I think now they were eyeing mid July sometime.



Im just saying I think jumping from June 1st and people like Pete saying very recently it was their hard opening date to August 31st is odd. That is a big jump, if they were prepared to do June 1st somewhat recently.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> WDWpro is a poster on WDWMAGIC and he was also the one who posted about MK and the NK resorts opening at first.


So..... why is this a big deal? Is this just another blogger posting their speculation? I’m just confused because this seems like more fake news


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.


This guy is a blogger, what he posts is his opinion. It's no more special than anyone else's opinions.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who is WDWPro? And how do they know this information?


That’s my question. Not sure why there’s this huge issue with masks since Universal is requiring masks. A lot of those comments make no sense at all.


----------



## e_yerger

AmberMV said:


> This guy is a blogger, what he posts is his opinion. It's no more special than anyone else's opinions.


Yeah, that second sentence should say “may give insight”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

There’s probably grains of truth to everybody’s info provided they are not making it up.

My very skeptical side thinks it’s very conveniently timed to have all that come out that basically puts all the blame squarely on Universal if things go bad on a day where they were looking a lot better in a lot of people’s eyes than Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> This part lost me as the other theme parks are already opening and didn't have to race to do so.


I think it’s pretty evident that Disney was not planning on June 1st or even anything close to that. I don’t buy August 31st either though. I think Disney was prepping for mid-late June at the earliest and now that universal is opening earlier they aren’t going to want to let them get all the market share and that the government approved their plan so quickly they may be revising their plans. Disney is watching what universal is doing very closely.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> This guy is a blogger, what he posts is his opinion. It's no more special than anyone else's opinions.


He is not a blogger.


----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> So..... why is this a big deal? Is this just another blogger posting their speculation? I’m just confused because this seems like more fake news


It is


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> So..... why is this a big deal? Is this just another blogger posting their speculation? I’m just confused because this seems like more fake news


This is a source from the forums on WDWmagic. They have several reliable sources there.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> He is not a blogger.


Who is he?


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> He is not a blogger.


Who is he then?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Disney should be wait and see how Universal does. No rush. Universal isn’t going to overtake theme parks in Orlando by being open a month or two more than Disney.

if that post is true, it makes sense what Disney is thinking esp with people coming from hot spots.

So I actually think Disney will come out looking even better taking their time.

If universal works well then great, open earlier

But as I said from day 1. Disney WANTS to upstage universal and vice versa. It’s obvious they don’t want universal open first but so be it.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> It is


No it’s not just fake news. Don’t take it as gospel either but don’t just think it’s all false because that’s not completely true either.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> He is not a blogger.


How not?


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> Who is he?





e_yerger said:


> Who is he then?


I noted in a previous post. He is a poster/source on the WDWmagic forums. A pretty reliable place for info. If you have spent any time on the rumors and news forum here you should see that many of the rumors come from there and many end up being true.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im just saying I think jumping from June 1st and people like Pete saying very recently it was their hard opening date to August 31st is odd. That is a big jump, if they were prepared to do June 1st somewhat recently.


I think the August part comes from dealing with kids wearing masks. Either way I don't think Disney had plans to open this early. 

As far as the masks go it comes from what has gone on at Disney Springs and so many ignoring the mask rule once inside and many using the drink exception to avoid wearing them.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> No it’s not just fake news. Don’t take it as gospel either but don’t just think it’s all false because that’s not completely true either.


Proper journalism is based on research & facts. You’re supposed to get the information, on the record or with proper proof, before sharing it. Sources should be disclosed.

None of that post has that.

Edit: taking a step bad in retrospect that this is the rumor board. taking everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> How not?
> View attachment 496307


The two are not connected. WDWPro posted this on the forums on WDWmagic. That is his screen name there. I didn’t even know that was a blog but I’m 99% sure they are not the same person.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If true it puts me firmly on Team Disney in our Universal vs. Disney debates.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Proper journalism is based on research & facts. You’re supposed to get the information, on the record or with proper proof, before sharing it. Sources should be disclosed.
> 
> None of that post has that.



This is not journalism though.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> Proper journalism is based on research & facts. You’re supposed to get the information, on the record or with proper proof, before sharing it. Sources should be disclosed.
> 
> None of that post has that.


You must not spend much time on the rumors and news forum then. That’s not how it works here. I have plenty of sources I cannot disclose.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

e_yerger said:


> Proper journalism is based on research & facts. You’re supposed to get the information, on the record or with proper proof, before sharing it. Sources should be disclosed.
> 
> None of that post has that.
> 
> Edit: taking a step bad in retrospect that this is the rumor board. taking everything with a grain of salt.



Good luck getting any information from a source when you disclose them.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> I think the August part comes from dealing with kids wearing masks. Either way I don't think Disney had plans to open this early.
> 
> As far as the masks go it comes from what has gone on at Disney Springs and so many ignoring the mask rule once inside and many using the drink exception to avoid wearing them.


August with kids - is that because of schools back in session so less kids, or because of heat? Because believe me, sept - mid nov can be just as hot at July.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> You must not spend much time on the rumors and news forum then. That’s not how it works here. I have plenty of sources I cannot disclose.


I amended my post to digress.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> August with kids - is that because of schools back in session so less kids, or because of heat? Because believe me, sept - mid nov can be just as hot at July.


Probably cause of less kids will be in the parks. For me the gist I got from that regardless of dates mentioned is that Disney wasn't planning on opening this soon.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> Probably cause of less kids will be in the parks. For me the gist I got from that regardless of dates mentioned is that Disney wasn't planning on opening this soon.


Which is obvious from them canceling through June 6th last week.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im just saying I think jumping from June 1st and people like Pete saying very recently it was their hard opening date to August 31st is odd. That is a big jump, if they were prepared to do June 1st somewhat recently.


Yeah, that really doesn’t jive.  I trust that Pete had sources telling him that June 1 was the date.  I don’t see why he would lie about that and I trust that he has sources in a position to know that information.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> August with kids - is that because of schools back in session so less kids, or because of heat? Because believe me, sept - mid nov can be just as hot at July.



Less kids and maybe hoping for relaxed requirements and need for masks by September?


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Probably cause of less kids will be in the parks. For me the gist I got from that regardless of dates mentioned is that Disney wasn't planning on opening this soon.


Exactly.

With cancelations progressing every week and Disney’s guest relations blog post today it shows they weren’t planning for early June or possibly even mid June and I think some people need to understand that. Obviously that could also now change with universal pushing forward.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, that really doesn’t jive.  I trust that Pete had sources telling him that June 1 was the date.  I don’t see why he would lie about that and I trust that he has sources in a position to know that information.


Yes but, I don’t think Disney has a “hard” date at that point either. I think that was something misinformed in the game of telephone.


----------



## e_yerger

Regardless, if the reports are true, we’ll have Disney’s opening plan next week. Just need to be patient for a few more days.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> Regardless, if the reports are true, we’ll have Disney’s opening plan next week. Just need to be patient for a few more days.


And we may not. Disney didn’t confirm this and the mayor said they gave an indication that they would but things as all of us know are constantly changing.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

Rumors go bad and people start looking for cited sources and journalism.

You all should charge for this service, so entertaining.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> Well that’s something . I am skeptical with that August 31st business though, so I’m side eyeing the whole thing because of that.
> 
> That is a huge jump from June 1st, and I think we can say pretty confidently that was the plan for quite some time.



They likely have had multiple plans (and may still do).  August 31st could have been a worst case scenario.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I acknowledge that it’s only a rumour, a rumour with some questionable points at that, but I’m still irrationally annoyed at the prospect of Disney being willing to put safety over money (to an extent) and then Universal screwing that up.

The conveniently timed leak is working it’s magic on me .


----------



## cakebaker

1) Ask CM’s how many of them are actually getting their unemployment 2) Disney has already given indications they’ll submit plans next week so I would assume they didn’t just decide to create some yesterday. 3) Universal doesn’t seem to have qualms about masks 4) If he can’t figure out why Typhoon Lagoon, I can. It’s by far the more popular water park 

All in all, I say meh...another opinion pushed off as insider info.#teamsven/Finn


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> And we may not. Disney didn’t confirm this and the mayor said they gave an indication that they would but things as all of us know are constantly changing.


Yeah that’s why i said “if the reports are true”.


----------



## SierraT

If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.
> 
> I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.



The one poster who replied to WDWPro said last he heard it was right after July 4th weekend, and he still believe that was the case. July 4th is a Saturday, so they could easily open up that Sunday or Monday after.


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> The one poster who replied to WDWPro said last he heard it was right after July 4th weekend, and he still believe that was the case. July 4th is a Saturday, so they could easily open up that Sunday or Monday after.


Yes Magic Feather is someone I trust personally a bit more than WDWPro.


----------



## wallawallakids

SierraT said:


> If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.



Maybe. Maybe not. Depends on how it goes. This is all new and it could still go either way IMO.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SierraT said:


> If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.



Maybe Disney waiting a bit longer will make them look better in the long run, too early to tell at this point.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I acknowledge that it’s only a rumour, a rumour with some questionable points at that, but I’m still irrationally annoyed at the prospect of Disney being willing to put safety over money (to an extent) and then Universal screwing that up.
> 
> The conveniently timed leak is working it’s magic on me .


If it were true, it sure makes Universal look bad for ignoring all those concerns just to get the jump on Disney.


----------



## yankeesfan123

SierraT said:


> If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.


And so is everyone who files a lawsuit!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> The one poster who replied to WDWPro said last he heard it was right after July 4th weekend, and he still believe that was the case. July 4th is a Saturday, so they could easily open up that Sunday or Monday after.



Hey one of our own keeps betting on that date, can’t remember who our July 6th supporter is though.


----------



## rteetz

SierraT said:


> If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.


I don’t think people are jumping at the chance to travel to Universal June 5th though either. You will certainly get locals and bloggers but that doesn’t mean the vacationer is coming in day one. Universal still hasn’t announced anything for their hotels. It’s going to take them a few weeks to cash in at least.


----------



## AmberMV

SierraT said:


> If that rumor is true, Universal is going to cash in.


Seems they got the jump on Disney, those clever foxes


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Not that I know much about how many people get paid in florida but if max unemployment there is 275 normally ( insane ) plus the 600 is 875 per week

Are cast members making that per week there? I would assume not so I can see why people would wanna stay with that for a while.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> If it were true, it sure makes Universal look bad for ignoring all those concerns just to get the jump on Disney.



That’s why I am side eyeing the timing of this leak. But also not stopping me from speculating right along everyone else lol.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Yes Magic Feather is someone I trust personally a bit more than WDWPro.



There's also the poster marni1971 who has kind of hinted there several times at a July opening.  Apparently that poster is an "insider" as well.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> I don’t think people are jumping at the chance to travel to Universal June 5th though either. You will certainly get locals and bloggers but that doesn’t mean the vacationer is coming in day one. Universal still hasn’t announced anything for their hotels. It’s going to take them a few weeks to cash in at least.



I feel the sooner a part opens and gets through the motions, more people will feel better about it.

I do know if I saw universal open two months and Disney wasn’t, I’d trust going there more then Disney.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Not that I know much about how many people get paid in florida but if max unemployment there is 275 normally ( insane ) plus the 600 is 875 per week
> 
> Are cast members making that per week there? I would assume not so I can see why people would wanna stay with that for a while.


They may want to but if called back they can’t claim that money anymore. There are several reports of theme park employees who are still struggling to get any unemployment.


----------



## SierraT

wallawallakids said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. Depends on how it goes. This is all new and it could still go either way IMO.



Personally, I really don’t believe Disney will stay closed all summer.  I guess we’ll all find out soon enough though!


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> There's also the poster marni1971 who has kind of hinted there several times at a July opening.  Apparently that poster is an "insider" as well.


Martin is one of the best there is. Very nice British guy who creates incredible videos of retired attractions and their history.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> The one poster who replied to WDWPro said last he heard it was right after July 4th weekend, and he still believe that was the case. July 4th is a Saturday, so they could easily open up that Sunday or Monday after.



Hmmmm


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> Martin is one of the best there is. Very nice British guy who creates incredible videos of retired attractions and their history.



It's possible the August 31st opening rumor, specifically with just MK and MK resorts was a worst case scenario, or one of their possible time frames.  With UO opening all 3 parks right away though, I suspect Disney will at least open up their 4 main parks together, and maybe even one of the water parks too.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s why I am side eyeing the timing of this leak. But also not stopping me from speculating right along everyone else lol.


It is something to do for sure. lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Hmmmm



Hah, my guess was between you and Cakebaker. I knew it was one of the two of you!


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Not that I know much about how many people get paid in florida but if max unemployment there is 275 normally ( insane ) plus the 600 is 875 per week
> 
> Are cast members making that per week there? I would assume not so I can see why people would wanna stay with that for a while.


The problem is that Florida has only paid out something like 20% of unemployment claims because their system is awful.  Unemployment also has an end date.  Someone may want to go back to work because there’s more stability with a job and being on unemployment.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> I personally think Universal is insane. We just reopened restaurants here and one already got shut down less than a week in for staff having the virus.



Universal was already paying their full timers 80% of their salaries.  They were desperate to open.  Plus, maybe their financial situation is worse than Disney's, don't really know.


----------



## Hettie

rteetz said:


> To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.
> 
> I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.



I’m so confused...did some posts get deleted? I have no idea what WDW pro has “leaked” and I’ve gone back through several pages.


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> Universal was already paying their full timers 80% of their salaries.  They were desperate to open.  Plus, maybe their financial situation is worse than Disney's, don't really know.


I don’t think it is. Obviously theme parks and film hurts them but Comcast is still bringing in money as a cable provider.


----------



## rteetz

Hettie said:


> I’m so confused...did some posts get deleted? I have no idea what WDW pro has “leaked” and I’ve gone back through several pages.


@Jrb1979 posted is a couple pages back.


----------



## LSUmiss

J-BOY said:


> This!
> 
> There are a couple things for me here - 1) I don't have an upcoming trip planned within the next several months, and 2) I live in a state that is just now beginning to sniff a re-opening.
> 
> This is a largely unprecedented situation, not that it is a public health crisis, but because there are so many factors in play. I don't have an issue with Disney providing this update, or not doing so. I'm sure that they have potential dates planned, but the difference here is that Disney may be willing to give up on that date if there is additional concern, whereas Universal is near-fully committed at this point. They're not providing a potential opening date because it may change.
> 
> I think they'd much rather keep the potential open for re-opening at some point in June, than issue a blanket statement saying they won't open until July, and either screw over those guests that had June reservations or open to minimal crowds because it's too last-minute for someone to book a trip.
> 
> Personally, I don't expect a private company to be more forthcoming with information than my own government. Lol


But in all fairness, you don’t have a real vested interest in it like ppl who have trips booked.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it is. Obviously theme parks and film hurts them but Comcast is still bringing in money as a cable provider.


They have been working on the Jurrasic Park coaster through the shutdown


----------



## e_yerger

Hettie said:


> I’m so confused...did some posts get deleted? I have no idea what WDW pro has “leaked” and I’ve gone back through several pages.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...to-coronavirus.3796390/page-702#post-61916077


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it is. Obviously theme parks and film hurts them but Comcast is still bringing in money as a cable provider.


Comcast is also one of the most hated companies in the country.  They may not be worried too much about bad PR if this doesn’t work out.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Comcast is also one of the most hated companies in the country.  They may not be worried too much about bad PR if this doesn’t work out.


Cable providers aren’t exactly known for being loved


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hah, my guess was between you and Cakebaker. I knew it was one of the two of you!


It sure wasn’t me. lol I don’t post there, rarely even read there and my guess was June 1- now June 15. I’m still sticking with June 15.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> It sure wasn’t me. lol I don’t post there, rarely even read there and my guess was June 1- now June 15. I’m still sticking with June 15.


Sven was June 15th


----------



## LSUmiss

Music City Mama said:


> So, to summarize... The people who are upset about the lack of transparency are mainly people who have upcoming trips (within the next 2-3 months) -- or those who had trips recently canceled.
> 
> The people who think they are overreacting about that lack of transparency either have no trips planned anytime soon, or don't have kids or other commitments and can reschedule for whenever if they get canceled with little notice.
> 
> I know I'm generalizing, but the people who aren't going back for a while and don't have flights to potentially reschedule, DVC points, and other decisions to make with whether the reduced experiences will be worth it when they do announce their reopening plans, are not being very empathetic, IMO. I guess if I didn't have a dog in the fight, I sadly might have that attitude too.
> 
> Anyhow, it's frustrating to say the least. Someone said it pages ago, but just give me a date that you can give me the date.
> 
> @LSUmiss, any update from your cousin on when Seaworld is presenting their plan?


I hadn’t reached out to her this week. I will try this weekend.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Sven was June 15th


Ok fine, so I’m a bandwagon fan. Shoot me. lol #teamsven


----------



## AmberMV

I would be completely shocked if Disney truly had absolutely ZERO idea Universal was going to open on June 5.  The theme park execs meet every single week, there has been talk for weeks about reopening proposals, we all knew last week Universal was going to propose this week, and it would be incredible if the big parks weren't discussing dates and procedures together privately for weeks if not months too.  And somehow Disney is "shocked" and now "scrambling" and "having to open to compete with Universal" even though they wanted to open August 31?  It makes no sense at all.  And to be honest it makes Disney look clueless and caught with their pants down, and now peeking at Universal's notes.  This is not the Disney I know.


----------



## Spridell

I think @rteetz is right.  Probably "some" of that info is true.  I never knew of those boards until just now to be honest.  @rteetz was my go to for inside info on this board.

The one thing that I find interesting about that Aug 31st date is, there is no way IMO they would of been able to keep DVC closed that long.  With things fully opened in Florida they would run into some problems.  So thats what makes me think that date is wrong.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> Martin is one of the best there is. Very nice British guy who creates incredible videos of retired attractions and their history.


Oh, I know of his videos. Very worth the while especially if into Disney history at all. How cool he's on here from time to time.


----------



## Pickle Rick

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it is. Obviously theme parks and film hurts them but Comcast is still bringing in money as a cable provider.



True, but WDW may have the potential deal with the NBA, which if it comes to fruition, is likely a good source of $$$.  That could be part of the reason why we haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey one of our own keeps betting on that date, can’t remember who our July 6th supporter is though.



Not an insider, but I've believed in an early July opening for a while already.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey one of our own keeps betting on that date, can’t remember who our July 6th supporter is though.



Me


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

AmberMV said:


> I would be completely shocked if Disney truly had absolutely ZERO idea Universal was going to open on June 5.  The theme park execs meet every single week, there has been talk for weeks about reopening proposals, we all knew last week Universal was going to propose this week, and it would be incredible if the big parks weren't discussing dates and procedures together privately for weeks if not months too.  And somehow Disney is "shocked" and now "scrambling" and "having to open to compete with Universal" even though they wanted to open August 31?  It makes no sense at all.  And to be honest it makes Disney look clueless and caught with their pants down, and now peeking at Universal's notes.  This is not the Disney I know.


My thoughts as well. I mean, I have seen a few rumors in the past weeks of Universal hoping for June 1. Surely Disney isn't clueless.


----------



## rteetz

Pickle Rick said:


> True, but WDW may have the potential deal with the NBA, which if it comes to fruition, is likely a good source of $$$.  That could be part of the reason why we haven't heard anything yet.


Yes I definitely think those discussions are another component.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> I think @rteetz is right.  Probably "some" of that info is true.  I never knew of those boards until just now to be honest.  @rteetz was my go to for inside info on this board.
> 
> The one thing that I find interesting about that Aug 31st date is, there is no way IMO they would of been able to keep DVC closed that long.  With things fully opened in Florida they would run into some problems.  So thats what makes me think that date is wrong.



Not that I’m expecting you to answer for everyone, but I’ve wondered if opening the DVC resorts ASAP even without parks would be even worse. Wouldn’t the points issue still exist somewhat, as people who could cancel far enough in advance and not lose their points would do so, and others would be upset their options are either go on a vacation to a park-less WDW or lose their points as I would assume they would roll back the exceptions they’ve been making?

Feels like another no win. Sorry if this is too OT.


----------



## fla4fun

rteetz said:


> They may want to but if called back they can’t claim that money anymore. There are several reports of theme park employees who are still struggling to get any unemployment.


Plus, a week or so ago, our local news reported that Florida added a requirement that you have to refile every two weeks so they know you are still unemployed.  If you don’t do it, you don’t get paid. With the huge mess the unemployment system has been to access, I can’t imagine anyone thinking it’s easier to stay on unemployment than to work.  It probably takes the full two weeks to get through and file, and it has to be doubly frustrating if you haven’t received any benefits yet.  I haven’t heard anything about Disney doing bulk refiles like they did at the beginning when they signed everyone up.


----------



## e_yerger

fla4fun said:


> Plus, a week or so ago, our local news reported that Florida added a requirement that you have to refile every two weeks so they know you are still unemployed.  If you don’t do it, you don’t get paid. With the huge mess the unemployment system has been to access, I can’t imagine anyone thinking it’s easier to stay on unemployment than to work.  it probably takes the full two weeks to get through and file, and it has to be doubly frustrating if you haven’t received any benefits yet.  I haven’t heard anything about Disney doing bulk refiles like they did at the beginning when they signed everyone up.


Unemployment as a whole across the US is a total mess. I think most people would rather go back to work than being on unemployment because then the paychecks would be guaranteed.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AmberMV said:


> I would be completely shocked if Disney truly had absolutely ZERO idea Universal was going to open on June 5.  The theme park execs meet every single week, there has been talk for weeks about reopening proposals, we all knew last week Universal was going to propose this week, and it would be incredible if the big parks weren't discussing dates and procedures together privately for weeks if not months too.  And somehow Disney is "shocked" and now "scrambling" and "having to open to compete with Universal" even though they wanted to open August 31?  It makes no sense at all.  And to be honest it makes Disney look clueless and caught with their pants down, and now peeking at Universal's notes.  This is not the Disney I know.



I don’t know. This is a once in a life chance for Universal to be the only theme park open in Orlando. Something I thought I’d never say in my lifetime. Pandemic or not, Universal has wanted to upstage Disney for years

Sneaky Sneaky


----------



## KayMichigan

I don't get what the unemployment has to do with it anyway. It's not like a lot of cast members would be able to choose to stay on unemployment and get more money. If they're recalled to work, they have to go back, otherwise they lose their unemployment because it'll be as if they quit. If you quit you're ineligible for unemployment. The only exceptions are if you have the virus or are caring for somebody who does.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Me


Me too. I’ve all along thought it was going to be after Fourth of July.


----------



## cakebaker

KayMichigan said:


> I don't get what the unemployment has to do with it anyway. It's not like a lot of cast members would be able to choose to stay on unemployment and get more money. If they're recalled to work, they have to go back, otherwise they lose their unemployment because it'll be as if they quit. If you quit you're ineligible for unemployment.


I seriously doubt Disney would put off opening so that employees could collect an unemployment bonus. Especially when so few of them are actually getting anything.


----------



## KayMichigan

cakebaker said:


> I seriously doubt Disney would put off opening so that employees could collect an unemployment bonus. Especially when so few of them are actually getting anything.



I agree, that's why I was a little puzzled about why it was mentioned as a factor in deciding when to open.


----------



## e_yerger

KayMichigan said:


> I don't get what the unemployment has to do with it anyway. It's not like a lot of cast members would be able to choose to stay on unemployment and get more money. If they're recalled to work, they have to go back, otherwise they lose their unemployment because it'll be as if they quit. If you quit you're ineligible for unemployment. The only exceptions are if you have the virus or are caring for somebody who does.


Totally right - but i think it was reported previously that CMs are being asked if they felt comfortable coming back yet and if they werent, they would be abled to stay furloughed. That happened some 200 pages ago right?


----------



## SmittS

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> My thoughts as well. I mean, I have seen a few rumors in the past weeks of Universal hoping for June 1. Surely Disney isn't clueless.


I’m in this camp too. I don’t think any of these companies are operating in a bubble. I work for a manufacturing company with several other very large manufacturers in the area. I know our leadership team is meeting with other companies regularly on safety plans and reopening plans. I have a hard time believing that, while competitors, Disney was surprised this week.  Add the mini rant about masks (eye roll) and this seems...off.

We’re also going to be living with this thing for awhile. Hopefully we can continue to keep hospitals from being overrun, but it’s not going away. I’m not sure what waiting until August gets you unless it’s DCP or something that’s the hold up.  Disney is losing their shirt right now and need to stop the bleeding. I don’t think they’re going to rush but they started planning the reopen before they even closed. Yes, there is a lot to consider in reopening but they have been at this for a very long time.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I don’t know. This is a once in a life chance for Universal to be the only theme park open in Orlando. Something I thought I’d never say in my lifetime. Pandemic or not, Universal has wanted to upstage Disney for years
> 
> Sneaky Sneaky


It may work out for them too, not that we're special but this is my situation.  My family has a June 27th to July 7th trip at the Fort.  We've started talking about doing USO and maybe having AP to both WDW and USO, especially if we can do USO all of June and WDW is closed.  USO passes for the three of us costing as much as one Disney ticket doesn't hurt either.  Next week my vacation (well, staycation) plans get shored up either way.  What a year to decide to stay in Florida for the summer.


----------



## Vern60

I might have missed this, but the new rumor does add some weight to people's anger about why on earth Disney is still taking reservations if they hadn't been planning on opening until late August? I mean I could overlook a few weeks misplaced, but months? This is starting to look like a PR disaster for sure.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Pickle Rick said:


> There's also the poster marni1971 who has kind of hinted there several times at a July opening.  Apparently that poster is an "insider" as well.


Not that my opinion matters much but in my many years reading Disney message boards I have found Martin (marni1971) to be one of the most reliable (and least obnoxious ) “insiders.”


----------



## Spridell

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not that I’m expecting you to answer for everyone, but I’ve wondered if opening the DVC resorts ASAP even without parks would be even worse. Wouldn’t the points issue still exist somewhat, as people who could cancel far enough in advance and not lose their points would do so, and others would be upset their options are either go on a vacation to a park-less WDW or lose their points as I would assume they would roll back the exceptions they’ve been making?
> 
> Feels like another no win. Sorry if this is too OT.



It would NOT be ideal at all and could make guests mad, bad pr, etc.........

BUT, having the resorts open would stop the point problem.  They are already stopping people from borrowing points from their next Use year.  Opening DVC resorts now would also stop a potential legal problem (we discuss all this in the DVC forums if you want to hop in and join the conversations)


----------



## bluecruiser

Spridell said:


> It would NOT be ideal at all and could make guests mad, bad pr, etc.........
> 
> BUT, having the resorts open would stop the point problem.  *They are already stopping people from borrowing points from their next Use year. * Opening DVC resorts now would also stop a potential legal problem (we discuss all this in the DVC forums if you want to hop in and join the conversations)


Minor clarification, they have added a temporary limitation so that people *can't borrow more than 50% of the next use year's points*.


----------



## Jrb1979

Vern60 said:


> I might have missed this, but the new rumor does add some weight to people's anger about why on earth Disney is still taking reservations if they hadn't been planning on opening until late August? I mean I could overlook a few weeks misplaced, but months? This is starting to look like a PR disaster for sure.


I think the August date was worse case scenario.  I do think Disney didn't plan on opening til sometime in July, hence the not accepting reservations til July news. 

 I do think that what has gone with people at Disney Springs ignoring rules and walking around with drinks to avoid wearing masks does make an impact on opening descions. For some reason from most reports guests at CityWalk were better at following the social distancing rules.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I think the August date was worse case scenario.  I do think Disney didn't plan on opening til sometime in July, hence the not accepting reservations til July news.
> 
> I do think that what has gone with people at Disney Springs ignoring rules and walking around with drinks to avoid wearing masks does make an impact on opening descions. For some reason from most reports guests at CityWalk were better at following the social distancing rules.



I know people don’t like this and strongly disagree with it but I think there are more people who feel entitled to be at Disney and will do what they want but don’t have that passion about Universal.


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know people don’t like this and strongly disagree with it but I think there are more people who feel entitled to be at Disney and will do what they want but don’t have that passion about Universal.


This right here.


----------



## Brianstl

J-BOY said:


> Or, here's an alternative - personal responsibility!
> 
> The parks and hotels are closed indefinitely. It says this in most places on Disney's websites. If you book or have a reservation during a global pandemic, you should be aware that your trip may be interrupted or affected in some way. If you're not okay with that, cancel your trip or don't book it in the first place. Maybe consider waiting until most states in the US are not still under safe-at-home orders before booking a vacation if you don't want uncertainty.
> 
> There are some that are okay with those uncertainty, and I don't think Disney should punish them by removing their ability to book a trip. Especially those that are looking to book out 6+ months down the road, when the resorts are significantly more likely to be open.


Spare me the personal responsibility part here. Disney has a responsibility to the customers they have took money from and their shareholders to at least let people know how long they are sure they will be closed for.  Indefinitely was fine for a while, but we are past that now. Announce a date you know you will be closed until no matter what and state the situation may require the closure to be extended after that.  

My trip isn’t until the end of September so what is happening right now isn’t impacting me, but I can only imagine if I had vacation booked starting in the last half of June and paid for it with gift cards before any of this started.  Disney has been in procession of thousands of dollars of your money possibly for over year.  You can say cancel, but that doesn’t get you your cash back. It goes back on the gift card.  Those people deserve more certainty than indefinitely and that joke of update on their blog at this point.


----------



## brockash

thingaboutarsenal said:


> It may work out for them too, not that we're special but this is my situation.  My family has a June 27th to July 7th trip at the Fort.  We've started talking about doing USO and maybe having AP to both WDW and USO, especially if we can do USO all of June and WDW is closed.  USO passes for the three of us costing as much as one Disney ticket doesn't hurt either.  Next week my vacation (well, staycation) plans get shored up either way.  What a year to decide to stay in Florida for the summer.


This is basically what happened with us.  Disney canceled our 3rd scheduled trip in as many months last week.  We then heard UO would be open and we've switched everything to that instead.  We haven't been to UO in almost 2 decades, but at this point we just want to go and we all have the time off, flights etc.  I know we'll be back to Disney, but UO will get our money this trip, even though it was planned to be Disneys.


----------



## Jrb1979

I just have to ask I thought the Govenor said Disney was far ahead of the curve in regards to opening. What happened to that?


----------



## fla4fun

rteetz said:


> I think it’s pretty evident that Disney was not planning on June 1st or even anything close to that. I don’t buy August 31st either though. I think Disney was prepping for mid-late June at the earliest and now that universal is opening earlier they aren’t going to want to let them get all the market share and that the government approved their plan so quickly they may be revising their plans. Disney is watching what universal is doing very closely.



I agree.  It may not be fair, but if Universal and Disney open with dates close to each other, and there is a virus spike, the headlines will be all over Disney and how they opened too soon, and you MIGHT get the word Universal mentioned somewhere near the end of the article. Maybe. So I would not blame them for wanting to open after UO.

I think it actually works to Disney’s benefit if they set their date for about three weeks after Universal’s open, but I do think they should announce the date soon. Three weeks after Universal gives enough time to see if there is an immediate spike due to opening (covers the incubation period), and a cushion for them to say “Due to the spike in cases traced to tourism in Orlando, we are adjusting our date . . .”.  Hopefully they wouldn’t have to make any additional adjustments but we don’t know yet.  There is a big difference in how people behave at Citywalk or DS and how they behave in the parks, so I am not sure opening those venues will be an adequate test for the parks.

I really don’t think Disney has to worry about Universal stealing all their business if they delay a few weeks.  Although they are both fine parks, they are different.  I am not a fan of Universal but love Disney, and people I know who are fans of Universal aren’t very fond of Disney. There might be one or two who like both, but it tends to be more one or the other.  I think there are enough people to go around.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know people don’t like this and strongly disagree with it but I think there are more people who feel entitled to be at Disney and will do what they want but don’t have that passion about Universal.


One of the reasons I had hoped Disney would not require masks. They are good at many things but playing hardball with guests is not one of them. They were never going to enforce this.
As an aside - I finally broke out of the house today and went to Costco. I saw no one without their masks on. No one was falling in the floor crying about it. It was amazing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I just have to ask I thought the Govenor said Disney was far ahead of the curve in regards to opening. What happened to that?



I mean it is just a rumour.

But also I think everyone in government in the state of Florida has a vested interest in Disney opening up ASAP and Disney seems to be holding themselves back, so I take all that with a grain of salt. Some of it seems like pressure.


----------



## e_yerger

Jrb1979 said:


> I just have to ask I thought the Govenor said Disney was far ahead of the curve in regards to opening. What happened to that?


I believe he meant in terms of safety procedures. Disney was already thinking about health and cleaning etc prior to closure (supposedly).


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

brockash said:


> This is basically what happened with us.  Disney canceled our 3rd scheduled trip in as many months last week.  We then heard UO would be open and we've switched everything to that instead.  We haven't been to UO in almost 2 decades, but at this point we just want to go and we all have the time off, flights etc.  I know we'll be back to Disney, but UO will get our money this trip, even though it was planned to be Disneys.


Yeah, I don't want to have AP to both because I feel like you're automatically underutilizing one any given weekend, but I have a huge family planning on being here June 27th so my family committed to staying in Florida all summer.  If Disney doesn't say anything or says July or later, I guess I'm going to be a dual AP.  Just going all of June rather than sitting around my house trying to figure out what yard work I missed these last two months would be worth it.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I just have to ask I thought the Govenor said Disney was far ahead of the curve in regards to opening. What happened to that?


I may be remembering wrong, but aren’t you the one who said you have no intention of ever going to WDW? If so, I find your obsession with them odd.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I may be remembering wrong, but aren’t you the one who said you have no intention of ever going to WDW? If so, I find your obsession with them odd.


I have been to Disney quite a few times and was planning on taking my little next year. The attitude from some Disney fans and how Disney has turned me off of going for awhile. I don't have an obsession with Disney. I love all amusement parks. Its what my vacations every summer revolve around. I like to talk about all parks. This just happens to be a Disney centric one.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Brianstl said:


> Spare me the personal responsibility part here. Disney has a responsibility to the customers they have took money from and their shareholders to at least let people know how long they are sure they will be closed for.  Indefinitely was fine for a while, but we are past that now. Announce a date you know you will be closed until no matter what and state the situation may require the closure to be extended after that.
> 
> My trip isn’t until the end of September so what is happening right now isn’t impacting me, but I can only imagine *if I had vacation booked starting in the last half of June and paid for it with gift cards before any of this started.  Disney has been in procession of thousands of dollars of your money possibly for over year.*  You can say cancel, but that doesn’t get you your cash back. It goes back on the gift card.  Those people deserve more certainty than indefinitely and that joke of update on their blog at this point.



If a guest made the choice to pay an entire trip off with gift cards prior to their PIF date, that's on them.  Anyone with a late June package reservation isn't required, at this point, to pay off their trip until 7 days prior to check-in.  Room-only, it's 5 days prior to check-in.  Buying thousands in Disney gift cards is risky business, pandemic or no pandemic.  It's a terrible investment, IMHO.


----------



## e_yerger

DisneyWishes14 said:


> If a guest made the choice to pay an entire trip off with gift cards prior to their PIF date, that's on them.  Anyone with a late June package reservation isn't required, at this point, to pay off their trip until 7 days prior to check-in.  Room-only, it's 5 days prior to check-in.  Buying thousands in Disney gift cards is risky business, pandemic or no pandemic.  It's a terrible investment, IMHO.


Agreed - but then there are people like me. Trip planned for Easter, paid in full first week of March. We decided to modify our trip to MDW, and then late july. The money we already paid shifted between reservations. There may be someone people like that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We have a huge amount sitting in limbo right now due to our reservation being a point rental. It is what it is. We are rectifying it and dealing with it and I’m pretty confident we’ll come out okay but it was our choice to go that route and have a much harder time getting money back.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyWishes14 said:


> If a guest made the choice to pay an entire trip off with gift cards prior to their PIF date, that's on them.  Anyone with a late June package reservation isn't required, at this point, to pay off their trip until 7 days prior to check-in.  Room-only, it's 5 days prior to check-in.  Buying thousands in Disney gift cards is risky business, pandemic or no pandemic.  It's a terrible investment, IMHO.


I have around $3500 in gift cards that I was going to use to pay for my resorts in March and had used to pay for hard ticket events as well. I had just bought $1500 4 days before we were leaving for WDW. 2 days after that,they announced they were closing.
  You know what? That’s all on me. I know the rules on gift cards. I like saving the 5% and I can afford to have the money tied up. Anyone who uses gift cards should know how they work and what the risks are.


----------



## elleherself

elleherself said:


> I never imagined they'd be closed this long when they did, so my guess is probably a poor one, but for now I'm going with September for theme parks.



I've been thinking September for awhile so the latest rumor rings true for me (not that it IS true, just that it resonates with what I already privately thought).

Universal really blindsided me too. I mean I can't even take my dog to the dog park here, parks themselves, like the kinds with trees, haven't even been open for two weeks, I don't even know if Fort Lauderdale will be on phase 2, but they will be open churning guests through dark rides. When I mentioned the Hogwarts Express earlier, it really got me thinking, can they even cycle the air in those compartments? Every seven minutes people in, people out. You know that will be a break when the masks come off.

I realize some people are not concerned about the virus and I respect that everyone must choose for themselves what level of risk they are comfortable with, but to me a theme park that I've been to dozens of times and will be back in the future just isn't worth that, for many reasons. I have relatives that I interact with in high risk groups. I don't usually go to the theme parks in the summer anyway (heat plus crowds with kids out of school, what could be worse for a childless millennial Floridian) so it's not much of a sacrifice.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> To add this is rumor. Some of it does make sense and could very well be true. Another source replied and said that the firework issue isn’t much of an issue and that the August 31st date isn’t correct.
> 
> I definitely think Disney wanted to open later than they might now due to Universal pushing forward.


The Disney can’t match unemployment thing is complete BS. It isn’t an issue for Disney when it comes to getting employees to return to work.  If Disney recalls an employee and they don’t return to work, that employee no longer collects unemployment.


----------



## LSUmiss

FreeTime said:


> This is because DVC isn’t cancelling on the same schedule as the other resorts. She will hear a week ahead.


No she knows, but when you call, you should get a better answer. That’s unacceptable.


----------



## LSUmiss

TexasChick123 said:


> Seems like there were no crowds at DS today according to a handful of reports. It’s not that surprising. Wearing masks in 90+ degree heat to go to eat and shop sounds terrible to me. Not to start the great mask debate (seriously!!!), but I wanted to share something from personal experience. It was in the 90s here today with what felt like 1000% humidity. I wore my mask on my handful of errands. It was soooo hot, and sweaty which is making me seriously reconsider if we’ll go this summer with this mask requirement. I’m not saying it isn’t necessary. I’m simply saying I may decide I don’t want to do it and not go.


Same here. I was outside but didn’t go anywhere so didn’t wear the mask but thought yeah that’s not gonna work . Today is the first day it’s been more typical hot & humid.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I noted in a previous post. He is a poster/source on the WDWmagic forums. A pretty reliable place for info. If you have spent any time on the rumors and news forum here you should see that many of the rumors come from there and many end up being true.


And for what it’s worth, other than the 8/31 date, the rest seems pretty likely of what happened.


----------



## WeatherLights

e_yerger said:


> Agreed - but then there are people like me. Trip planned for Easter, paid in full first week of March. We decided to modify our trip to MDW, and then late july. The money we already paid shifted between reservations. There may be someone people like that.



Would Disney provide a full refund of ticket and resort payments if you or someone else in your situation decided to cancel?  Or are you only provided with the amount you paid credited towards a new reservation?


----------



## New Mouse

Brianstl said:


> The Disney can’t match unemployment thing is complete BS. It isn’t an issue for Disney when it comes to getting employees to return to work.  If Disney recalls an employee and they don’t return to work, that employee no longer collects unemployment.



You would probably be surprised to here that the unemployment office is inefficent at best and these people would likely still get paid.


----------



## e_yerger

WeatherLights said:


> Would Disney provide a full refund of ticket and resort payments if you or someone else in your situation decided to cancel?  Or are you only provided with the amount you paid credited towards a new reservation?


Refunds would come back to method of payment. So i personally would get it back to my CC. But in reference to OP, I paid my resort in full prior to the cancelation was announced. If i paid with gift cards, it would have came back to those gift cards.


----------



## npatellye

LSUmiss said:


> No she knows, but when you call, you should get a better answer. That’s unacceptable.


I get what you are saying and I do agree that it is frustrating. However, I think part of why they have been slower cancelling DVC is because if, by some chance, they can open resorts in two weeks from x date, then they don’t want to cause more constraints on DVC availability by having extra points in the system when these points could feasibly have been used. I could definitely see DVC trying to avoid have any extra points carried over to the next year. The timeshare company (in this case, DVC) will do its best to make sure that timeshare owners are able to use as many of their points/weeks as possible in order to avoid glutting the system for the next year (or more).

DVC contracts only guarantee access to the DVC resorts and nothing else, not even that theme parks or DS will be open or in existence. I guess that, technically, they could open up DVC resorts and nothing else and expect owners to stay as booked. But that makes them look like an evil, money hungry corporation and I believe they’re trying to avoid that. I think they’re trying to make it so as many DVC owners as possible can keep their plans and enjoy whatever is open...but that necessitates cancelling with much less notice than cash resorts.

I’m not saying that is their rationale or that it’s right but I could definitely see that as part of it. Maybe I’m just overthinking this. I don’t know.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I would be completely shocked if Disney truly had absolutely ZERO idea Universal was going to open on June 5.  The theme park execs meet every single week, there has been talk for weeks about reopening proposals, we all knew last week Universal was going to propose this week, and it would be incredible if the big parks weren't discussing dates and procedures together privately for weeks if not months too.  And somehow Disney is "shocked" and now "scrambling" and "having to open to compete with Universal" even though they wanted to open August 31?  It makes no sense at all.  And to be honest it makes Disney look clueless and caught with their pants down, and now peeking at Universal's notes.  This is not the Disney I know.


To me it seems like a little spin. Makes it looked like they all agreed to be more cautious, but UO recklessly went forward with plans to reopen. That’s a better narrative than Disney stringing their customers along while they wait to see what the nba wants to do. Seems like an intentional leak to change the narrative.


----------



## jenjersnap

LSUmiss said:


> To me it seems like a little spin. Makes it looked like they all agreed to be more cautious, but UO recklessly went forward with plans to reopen. That’s a better narrative than Disney stringing their customers along while they wait to see what the nba wants to do. Seems like an intentional leak to change the narrative.



Totally my immediate thought too. Disney-engineered leak with their own agenda pushed forward. Wouldn’t be the first time such a thing was suspected. To totally cover bases in the believability stakes, they should have made sure to address NBA and DVC.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

LSUmiss said:


> To me it seems like a little spin. Makes it looked like they all agreed to be more cautious, but UO recklessly went forward with plans to reopen. That’s a better narrative than Disney stringing their customers along while they wait to see what the nba wants to do. Seems like an intentional leak to change the narrative.


Yeah some real pearl clutching by Disney there. Further, if true, I can’t believe the secure circuit was actually the relaunch plan. I say this as someone who used to stay at the Poly annually before being relocated to Orlando - in an economic downturn it’s extremely out of touch to open up Disney to just well off families. How... HOW is that good optics?! You’re better off staying closed than looking like (even if only for a few weeks) you’re a park only for the rich.


----------



## atricks

Jrb1979 said:


> I just have to ask I thought the Govenor said Disney was far ahead of the curve in regards to opening. What happened to that?



I think that was in regard to Shanghai Disneyland being reopened earlier.


----------



## dawgsgirl

Just my opinion...it is up to each individual to decide if you want to go on a family vacation to Disney during a pandemic. There really doesn’t seem to be much of a way to prevent germs from spreading in a theme park. Disney should not have to do anything except cap attendance. Most everything else is just providing an illusion of safety.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

e_yerger said:


> Agreed - but then there are people like me. Trip planned for Easter, paid in full first week of March. We decided to modify our trip to MDW, and then late july. The money we already paid shifted between reservations. There may be someone people like that.



I totally get it.  As you mentioned in another post, you can get a full refund up to 30 days prior to check-in (if it's a package) or you can reschedule the reservation for free.  If Disney cancels, you get it all back.  Who knows, if this continues any further, they may even extend the 1-day cancellation policy that they implemented for guests checking in through June.  If people want to really get their knickers in knots over massive amounts of money being tied up in trips and not getting deposits refunded at all (I'm not referring to you, BTW), I invite them to head over to the ABD threads - ABD seems to be intentionally cancelling after PIF dates and you either have to take a credit with expiration dates and caveats or throw thousands and thousands of more dollars at a trip three months out that no one can confirm is even happening.  Of all of Disney's travel divisions (WDW/DL, DCL, ABD), WDW and DL are the most flexible and lenient with refunds and modifications.  I understand people are frustrated (heck, I had a March 17 trip planned - I get it), but of all the Disney travel divisions, WDTC has done the best job, IMHO, of actually refunding people's money and not playing the "credit" game.


----------



## e_yerger

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I totally get it.  As you mentioned in another post, you can get a full refund up to 30 days prior to check-in (if it's a package) or you can reschedule the reservation for free.  If Disney cancels, you get it all back.  Who knows, if this continues any further, they may even extend the 1-day cancellation policy that they implemented for guests checking in through June.  If people want to really get their knickers in knots over massive amounts of money being tied up in trips and not getting deposits refunded at all (I'm not referring to you, BTW), I invite them to head over to the ABD threads - ABD seems to be intentionally cancelling after PIF dates and you either have to take a credit with expiration dates and caveats or throw thousands and thousands of more dollars at a trip three months out that no one can confirm is even happening.  Of all of Disney's travel divisions (WDW/DL, DCL, ABD), WDW and DL are the most flexible and lenient with refunds and modifications.  I understand people are frustrated (heck, I had a March 17 trip planned - I get it), but of all the Disney travel divisions, WDTC has done the best job, IMHO, of actually refunding people's money and not playing the "credit" game.


100% agreed! ABD & DVC have dropped the ball majorly on this.


----------



## shoegal9

Vern60 said:


> Oh, I know of his videos. Very worth the while especially if into Disney history at all. How cool he's on here from time to time.



Yup! My boyfriend and I are both attorneys and DVC owners. We can’t be the only ones looking into DVC’s ability to keep is off of property that we “own” and pay taxes for. It’s unacceptable (in my opinion) how DVC has handled this situation. I don’t expect them to open the parks for us, but if other hotels and timeshares in Florida are operating- then I expect to be able to use my points.  I’m the most Disney loyal person ever... but I’ve had it! They’ve had plenty of time to figure this out by now.


----------



## Mit88

Seems fishy to me. Universal announces June 5th opening and NOW we get the rumors of Disney wanting to open August 31st?

Seems like someone at Disney wanted to leak a very far out date to look like they were taking safety precautions to the limit while outing Universal for being reckless. And now because of Universal, theyre being “forced” to push the date up.


----------



## Farro

All I've got is August 31st, wow!!!

That's...cautious...


----------



## The Pho

Brianstl said:


> The Disney can’t match unemployment thing is complete BS. It isn’t an issue for Disney when it comes to getting employees to return to work.  If Disney recalls an employee and they don’t return to work, that employee no longer collects unemployment.


He has definitely proven to have some inside info, but it’s frequently intertwined with incorrect stuff as well, and usually that stuff stands out pretty clearly.   If something he says raises a flag, question it.




Mit88 said:


> Seems fishy to me. Universal announces June 5th opening and NOW we get the rumors of Disney wanting to open August 31st?
> 
> Seems like someone at Disney wanted to leak a very far out date to look like they were taking safety precautions to the limit while out Universal for being reckless.


That poster has been saying August for quite some time, that timeline is unrelated to the Universal announcement.  Other insiders have suggested June and July.   Frankly it’s just something we don’t know for sure.  But they won’t be announcing dates based on optics for the competition.  They’ll open when they think they can make money, and once all of their plans have been settled far enough along.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Seems fishy to me. Universal announces June 5th opening and NOW we get the rumors of Disney wanting to open August 31st?
> 
> Seems like someone at Disney wanted to leak a very far out date to look like they were taking safety precautions to the limit while outing Universal for being reckless. And now because of Universal, theyre being “forced” to push the date up.



Nah. If you've read this board and that board for some time, these types of rumors aren't normally planted like that.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Seems fishy to me. Universal announces June 5th opening and NOW we get the rumors of Disney wanting to open August 31st?
> 
> Seems like someone at Disney wanted to leak a very far out date to look like they were taking safety precautions to the limit while outing Universal for being reckless. And now because of Universal, theyre being “forced” to push the date up.


There is often a kernel of truth in a leak like this, but is often accompanied by an agenda the leaker is trying to push.  I think that WDW Pro (He has been correct about many things, wrong about others) has sources, but he gets too arrogant to question if those sources are using him sometimes.


----------



## TexasChick123

shoegal9 said:


> Yup! My boyfriend and I are both attorneys and DVC owners. We can’t be the only ones looking into DVC’s ability to keep is off of property that we “own” and pay taxes for. It’s unacceptable (in my opinion) how DVC has handled this situation. I don’t expect them to open the parks for us, but if other hotels and timeshares in Florida are operating- then I expect to be able to use my points.  I’m the most Disney loyal person ever... but I’ve had it! They’ve had plenty of time to figure this out by now.



I agree as a fellow attorney and DVC owner!


----------



## wdwlver

shoegal9 said:


> Yup! My boyfriend and I are both attorneys and DVC owners. We can’t be the only ones looking into DVC’s ability to keep is off of property that we “own” and pay taxes for. It’s unacceptable (in my opinion) how DVC has handled this situation. I don’t expect them to open the parks for us, but if other hotels and timeshares in Florida are operating- then I expect to be able to use my points.  I’m the most Disney loyal person ever... but I’ve had it! They’ve had plenty of time to figure this out by now.


Yep. I thought for sure once timeshares were given the OK to operate that we would hear something from DVC regarding using our points.


----------



## Tjddis

At this point all you can say is what a mess.  So the rumor of the night pretty much confirms everything we’ve all been saying.  In no particular order: masks are needed but untenable, people won’t follow the rules and they have no idea how to do this.  I’m surprised that UO would maybe blindside them but then I look at the situation and say of course they want to make a land grab.  WDW is far too complicated to just throw open the doors.  They have basically been in run out the clock mode, spinning their wheels, no doubt planning multiple scenarios that keep getting changed
I see 2 real options:  1) pick a day you say will not open before, institute a bunch of policies and hope for the best.  When that date arrives see where you are at
2) set a date far into the future and live with it.  Dec 1?  Sept 1?  Set the not open until date to July 15 and if it can’t happen fall back to the sept.  Or dec date.  Clear all the reservations and have people rebook anew within these parameters.  If you’ve already paid In full you get first Dibs on reschedule w free dining.  Open DVC properties on July 15.   If parks are not open then they are not open then. The bad pr is only going to get worse as UO gets closer to opening and then opens.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.



I think a lot of this makes a lot of sense. I dont know about August 31st, but I definitely don't think they were thinking June 5. Universal has no doubt forced Disney's hand and are now scrambling. And I think that is obvious with the way Universal seems, at least publicly, miles ahead in planning and preparation. Universal wants to open ASAP. Disney seems like the were willing to wait especially if the cast members were fine and getting unemployment.

And I've been saying it for weeks on here about the masks. This is going to be impossible to enforce in the Florida summer sun and also making kids wear them and wear them correctly for hours on end. The enforcement is going to be a big problem. And then on the flip side you have the mask mafia that will get all angry if people aren't required and forced to wear them. So making everyone happy and comfortable is impossible. This is going to be an ongoing issue. And I agree...how the hell do you wear a mask on Rock n Roller coaster?

I also think transportation is a MASSIVE hurdle for Disney. It's a social distancing nightmare. None of Disney transport is designed for social distancing. Absolutely none. Just think of the monorails. You have to have a line where everyone is 6 feet apart. How the heck do you do that in the resorts? Contemporary's monorail station is small and narrow and on its own platform. You'll going to have a line going down the escalator (i guess it will have to be turned off) and into the concourse and flooding that whole floor with people. Then how do you do social distancing on the buses? How long are those lines going to be at the bus stops? Some of those stops are not big areas. Not only that, but you'll have to limit capacity on each bus. 

It's going to be a mess!


----------



## andyman8

Jrb1979 said:


> Take this for what you will. Was posted by WDWPro and gives some insight on what Disney is doing.
> 
> Today I'd like to update you on Disney's plans for reopening Walt Disney World. Universal's June opening date has actually caught Disney off guard, as it is much more aggressive than previously thought. As recently as two weeks ago, the plan for Walt Disney World had been to reopen August 31st with the prior three weeks of August used to retrain cast. Part of the issue for Walt Disney World is that the federal government is currently paying cast members receiving unemployment a sum equal to $600 per each week they are out... and Disney simply can't match those amounts if they bring back cast. The federal government will (presumably) cease those payments after July. Furthermore, Disney has identified that requiring children to wear masks in summer Florida heat could result in extremely unhealthy situations and PR issues. As an example, let's say you require a child to wear a mask who also happens to have asthma. The heat being near 100 degrees, the parents allow the child to remove the mask as they're dehydrated and having breathing issues... other guests see this and likewise want to remove their masks in the sweltering sun. Now you've either got to enforce the rule on the asthmatic child suffering in the heat, or you have to allow all the other guests to likewise remove their masks. To this effect, Disney has actually even considered using old "smoking areas" as areas where you're allowed to temporarily remove your mask for relief. There are other issues with reopening in early to mid summer, including issues surrounding the Fourth of July. There are issues surrounding guests coming from American hot spots (New York, New Jersey, etc). It's much easier to say "no" to a Florida citizen guest entering Disney Springs on a relatively cool day due to a high temperature versus saying "no" to an entire family from South Dakota who counter that their child's temperature is too high only because its 101 degrees at 2 o'clock as they try to come back from their hotel.
> 
> Whereas Universal has now dropped the hammer by having their plan accepted and approved by Governor DeSantis, Disney has yet to submit their plan to the governor. That will likely now have to change as Disney simply won't allow Universal to corner the theme park market in Orlando for an entire summer. Simultaneously, Disney had previously taken a very cautious approach to reopening at a later date, utilizing an intra-company protocol known as Secure Circuit. This protocol would see Magic Kingdom and MK resorts opening first with health screenings at every security screening. However, with Universal planning to reopen everything essentially - including even their water park - Disney is really put in a difficult position. Not only are they now pushed to open earlier than expected, but they also are pushed to reopen more than they had originally planned right off the line. This has created a scramble from within the company to determine how they could reopen more safely and how they could staff such a measure so early. Further complicating these issues is that Disney had planned to use Shanghai data to assist in developing a plan for reopening WDW, but DeSantis' administration is opposed to using any Shanghai information as evidence of success/failure because they feel information coming out of China is completely unreliable (for all we know, the CCP may even be selecting who signs up for the theme park as a global PR stunt).
> 
> So where does that put Disney at this point? Well, the test run at Disney Springs has went okay, but not great. Although D'Amaro has moved up in ranks, for all intents and purposes he is still acting as the lead for WDW Resort since the company's main focus is now on getting it up and running in some capacity. And since he was on the ground at Disney Springs, he's well aware that many guests simply ignored the mask mandates once inside Disney Springs. He's also aware that many used the exceptions for guests eating or drinking to avoid wearing the mask. And finally, he's aware that there were some bizarre YouTube style moments where guests even attempted their own barbecue setup outside of a restaurant. And outside of making your own barbecue area, it's hard to blame guests if they find ways to socially distance and take off their mask using a beverage as cover to do so. You can imagine that when sweat is pouring down your body in Fantasyland, you might be inclined to use that large iced latte as a means by which to take off the bloody mask for five minutes as its now drenched in sweat and gross. If half the park is doing that, you've got a problem. And even with a proposed 15,000 maximum capacity at Magic Kingdom at reopen, that's still an unavoidable issue.
> 
> Other random things to note:
> The Star Wars hotel did not have "designers" inside the building planning where lights and speakers go during the governor's stay-at-home orders, despite rumors to the contrary.
> 
> Universal has upended everything Disney was planning for reopening as of now, and will almost certainly reopen significantly before WDW. Disney will now have to race to re-plan and reschedule, as will other local theme parks.
> 
> Disneyland is still no where close to reopening. I would not expect to see it reopen this year. If it does, it would likely be no earlier than November.
> 
> Disney had no plans to reopen Typhoon Lagoon and/or Blizzard Beach this summer. With Universal going the opposite direction, Disney may try to reopen one park, and I'm told it would have to be Typhoon Lagoon (not sure why though). Universal is using its own data about pool chemicals to reopen, but Disney is very reluctant due to the need for guests to take cover during serious (and often) thunderstorms. In these times, guests MUST take cover inside in close proximity, and there's no plan for how to resolve that.
> 
> At bare minimum, from the time the go-ahead is given, its a two week process to get just the Magic Kingdom and MK resorts up and running with limited capacity, operations, and menu items. DeSantis has yet to even approve a plan from Disney, so don't expect the reservation cancellations to stop this week.
> 
> Ops has said it's just not feasible to wipe down every vehicle between use for most attractions. In the alternative, there may be "wipe stations" for guests to grab a wipe prior to entering the vehicle, or there may simply be a sanitation station for guests after exiting the vehicle.
> 
> There's a weird issue about masks and high speed attractions that's being discussed. Apparently a non-disclosed incident occurred in Shanghai in which a guest on a fast attraction had their mask come out of normal position and the guest couldn't resolve the problem due to ride restraints. Disney is looking at how to avoid such a problem with a child on a ride such as Rock'n Roller Coaster. I'm told no solid solution has been determined just yet. It's an unlikely situation, but you would just need one time of a mask becoming a health issue mid-ride for it to be worthwhile to avoid.
> 
> The cost and availability of fireworks have both went in poor directions for Walt Disney World. Even if fireworks can be planned to return in some capacity, it is much more difficult to acquire shells, as well as more costly. Supply chains for fireworks have been greatly disrupted.


Not to be that guy, but there are a few red flags here.

The poster spends a decent amount of time discussing masks. Now, I'm not restarting that debate, but he/she seems to indicate that masks and the enforcement of that rule were large factors in why they wanted to keep WDW closed through the end of August. Putting aside that this seems a little strange and doesn't generally represent how Disney approaches things like this (especially when so much money is at stake), Disney has been clear for some time now that their initial plan is to require face masks, and they've acknowledged on a number of occasions this requirement they were considering might not be super comfortable for guests in the heat and humidity but it was still important and necessary. On the morning of May 11 (the same day Shanghai Disneyland reopened), Bob Chapek appeared CNBC and not only said masks would likely be required but he made a point of emphasizing that it might be trying, difficult, or uncomfortable for some guests to wear them in heat and humidity but that they needed guests to cooperate. As small as it sounds, I'm not sure why he would say that (and potentially rile people up) if they were seriously considering keeping WDW closed longer because of the combination of face masks and heat/humidity. To me, it seems more like wishful thinking on the part of either this poster or his/her source(s) than an actual plan by Disney.

He/she also mentions the long-rumored "secure circuit" protocol. If I remember correctly, that rumor originated with this poster or at least he/she backed it up in mid-April. That rumor clearly indicated that MK would be the first park to reopen with the possibility DHS and DAK opening up shortly thereafter and Epcot's reopening being delayed until at least August or September. Based on what this poster is saying, it sounds like the plan was to stay shut through the end of August (or at least mid-August) and then reopen with "secure circuit" protocol? That doesn't really jive then with the original timeframe of "waiting" until August or September to reopen Epcot. Perhaps the timeline on that changed, but he/she seems to indicate that the the 9/1 reopening had been the settled plan for some time yet doesn't address the inconsistency. That confuses me.

The poster's unemployment concerns also seem perplexing. While the CARES Act unemployment supplement runs through the end of July (as of now), many CMs still haven't received their unemployment checks from the state yet, because they weren't officially furloughed until April 18. Anecdotally, I have not talked to one CM who wouldn't return to work immediately if offered. Plus, if they're told to return to work and they chose not to, generally they no longer qualify for those unemployment benefits. 

Finally, I'm not really sure what the group caught out front of RR grilling has anything to do with reopening prospects for WDW. Yes, it seemed strange and got a lot of attention from all of us because most every Disney "blogger" was there with cameras on DS's reopening day, but ask any CM and they'll tell you that kind of stuff is just par for the course (though not always with open flames lol). Guests do weird/gross/seriously unsafe things at WDW all time time unfortunately; it's just not caught on tape and posted online.

Oh, and the fireworks thing also confuses me too. I don't see any reason WDW would delay its reopening because of issues with acquiring fireworks that it does not even plan on setting off for at least the first few months of its reopening period.

These things may seem small, but they do raise a number of questions. I'm a big fan and reader of the WDWMAGIC forums and there are posters there whose predictions I'd bet on (and I'm by no means a betting man). While no prediction is ever perfect, I do think it's important to look at the posts/predictions closely and carefully. This particular poster has more of a hit-or-miss track record.

I think the general gist of the post is right: WDW was not planning to reopen as soon as UOR was and now will probably have to either reopen sooner than they'd like or at least offer more than they originally expected to offer upon reopening. UOR opening VB even surprised me. The thunderstorm scenario is not something I even thought of but makes the water parks seem even more like a challenge right now. On the other hand, the 8/31 date is completely inconsistent with what we've been hearing. I hadn't even heard that date floated. Even posters on WDWMAGIC are saying that doesn't seem to be right.

I also don't buy the blindsided/caught off guard rhetoric the poster is using. I can tell you that WDW and UOR have been communicating and working together in some very limited capacity throughout this closure. While the two certainly are rivals in many respects, when it comes to public safety, they do collaborate. It's more of a professional courtesy and a courtesy for the common good and the community. It's rare, but we see this happen every time there's a major named storm approaching Central Florida for example. Heck, people forget that the two even share some employees. There are many CMs who are also TMs (work part-time at WDW and part-time at UOR). Disney absolutely did not find out that UOR was planning to reopen in early June yesterday at that task force meeting. The drama and spin sounds exciting, but I have no reason to believe that that is how this played out.

The scenario I've heard rumblings about is less dramatic: Early on, everyone saw early June as the target for reopening. As it approached, WDW wanted to hold off on reopening. The others (UOR, SW, Legoland, etc.) didn't want to. WDW didn't think they'd actually do it/conditions would allow for it. They did, and now WDW is in a difficult position to either hold off until after the Fourth of July holiday (potentially significantly after) or go full-speed ahead for a reopening sometime in June. I don't know what they'll decide (they may have already decided as far as we know), but as I've said from very beginning of all this, I don't envy anyone having to make these decisions at WDW/TWDC right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> All I've got is August 31st, wow!!!
> 
> That's...cautious...


They’ll open up just in time to close again with the fall resurgence


----------



## tinkerhon

jerry557 said:


> I think a lot of this makes a lot of sense. I dont know about August 31st, but I definitely don't think they were thinking June 5. Universal has no doubt forced Disney's hand and are now scrambling. And I think that is obvious with the way Universal seems, at least publicly, miles ahead in planning and preparation. Universal wants to open ASAP. Disney seems like the were willing to wait especially if the cast members were fine and getting unemployment.
> 
> And I've been saying it for weeks on here about the masks. This is going to be impossible to enforce in the Florida summer sun and also making kids wear them and wear them correctly for hours on end. The enforcement is going to be a big problem. And then on the flip side you have the mask mafia that will get all angry if people aren't required and forced to wear them. So making everyone happy and comfortable is impossible. This is going to be an ongoing issue. And I agree...how the hell do you wear a mask on Rock n Roller coaster?
> 
> I also think transportation is a MASSIVE hurdle for Disney. It's a social distancing nightmare. None of Disney transport is designed for social distancing. Absolutely none. Just think of the monorails. You have to have a line where everyone is 6 feet apart. How the heck do you do that in the resorts? Contemporary's monorail station is small and narrow and on its own platform. You'll going to have a line going down the escalator (i guess it will have to be turned off) and into the concourse and flooding that whole floor with people. Then how do you do social distancing on the buses? How long are those lines going to be at the bus stops? Some of those stops are not big areas. Not only that, but you'll have to limit capacity on each bus.
> 
> It's going to be a mess!



Agree totally, and have said same - biggest challenge Disney faces is going to be bus stops and bus transportation - will be impossible to social distance


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> The Disney can’t match unemployment thing is complete BS. It isn’t an issue for Disney when it comes to getting employees to return to work.  If Disney recalls an employee and they don’t return to work, that employee no longer collects unemployment.


I think what it's getting at is that Disney won't be calling every CM back right away. The ones at home could possibly be making more staying at home. There is probably at least a few who would feel safer at home then work





andyman8 said:


> Not to be that guy, but there are a few red flags here.
> 
> The poster spends a decent amount of time discussing masks. Now, I'm not restarting that debate, but he/she seems to indicate that masks and the enforcement of that rule were large factors in why they wanted to keep WDW closed through the end of August. Putting aside that this seems a little strange and doesn't generally represent how Disney approaches things like this (especially when so much money is at stake), Disney has been clear for some time now that their initial plan is to require face masks, and they've acknowledged on a number of occasions this requirement they were considering might not be super comfortable for guests in the heat and humidity but it was still important and necessary. On the morning of May 11 (the same day Shanghai Disneyland reopened), Bob Chapek appeared CNBC and not only said masks would likely be required but he made a point of emphasizing that it might be trying, difficult, or uncomfortable for some guests to wear them in heat and humidity but that they needed guests to cooperate. As small as it sounds, I'm not sure why he would say that (and potentially rile people up) if they were seriously considering keeping WDW closed longer because of the combination of face masks and heat/humidity. To me, it seems more like wishful thinking on the part of either this poster or his/her source(s) than an actual plan by Disney.
> 
> He/she also mentions the long-rumored "secure circuit" protocol. If I remember correctly, that rumor originated with this poster or at least he/she backed it up in mid-April. That rumor clearly indicated that MK would be the first park to reopen with the possibility DHS and DAK opening up shortly thereafter and Epcot's reopening being delayed until at least August or September. Based on what this poster is saying, it sounds like the plan was to stay shut through the end of August (or at least mid-August) and then reopen with "secure circuit" protocol? That doesn't really jive then with the original timeframe of "waiting" until August or September to reopen Epcot. Perhaps the timeline on that changed, but he/she seems to indicate that the the 9/1 reopening had been the settled plan for some time yet doesn't address the inconsistency. That confuses me.
> 
> The poster's unemployment concerns also seem perplexing. While the CARES Act unemployment supplement runs through the end of July (as of now), many CMs still haven't received their unemployment checks from the state yet, because they weren't officially furloughed until April 18. Anecdotally, I have not talked to one CM who wouldn't return to work immediately if offered. Plus, if they're told to return to work and they chose not to, generally they no longer qualify for those unemployment benefits.
> 
> Finally, I'm not really sure what the group caught out front of RR grilling has anything to do with reopening prospects for WDW. Yes, it seemed strange and got a lot of attention from all of us because most every Disney "blogger" was there with cameras on DS's reopening day, but ask any CM and they'll tell you that kind of stuff is just par for the course (though not always with open flames lol). Guests do weird/gross/seriously unsafe things at WDW all time time unfortunately; it's just not caught on tape and posted online.
> 
> Oh, and the fireworks thing also confuses me too. I don't see any reason WDW would delay its reopening because of issues with acquiring fireworks that it does not even plan on setting off for at least the first few months of its reopening period.
> 
> These things may seem small, but they do raise a number of questions. I'm a big fan and reader of the WDWMAGIC forums and there are posters there whose predictions I'd bet on (and I'm by no means a betting man). While no prediction is ever perfect, I do think it's important to look at the posts/predictions closely and carefully. This particular poster has more of a hit-or-miss track record.
> 
> I think the general gist of the post is right: WDW was not planning to reopen as soon as UOR was and now will probably have to either reopen sooner than they'd like or at least offer more than they originally expected to offer upon reopening. UOR opening VB even surprised me. The thunderstorm scenario is not something I even thought of but makes the water parks seem even more like a challenge right now. On the other hand, the 8/31 date is completely inconsistent with what we've been hearing. I hadn't even heard that date floated. Even posters on WDWMAGIC are saying that doesn't seem to be right.
> 
> I also don't buy the blindsided/caught off guard rhetoric the poster is using. I can tell you that WDW and UOR have been communicating and working together in some very limited capacity throughout this closure. While the two certainly are rivals in many respects, when it comes to public safety, they do collaborate. It's more of a professional courtesy and a courtesy for the common good and the community. It's rare, but we see this happen every time there's a major named storm approaching Central Florida for example. Heck, people forget that the two even share some employees. There are many CMs who are also TMs (work part-time at WDW and part-time at UOR). Disney absolutely did not find out that UOR was planning to reopen in early June yesterday at that task force meeting. The drama and spin sounds exciting, but I have no reason to believe that that is how this played out.
> 
> The scenario I've heard rumblings about is less dramatic: Early on, everyone saw early June as the target for reopening. As it approached, WDW wanted to hold off on reopening. The others (UOR, SW, Legoland, etc.) didn't want to. WDW didn't think they'd actually do it/conditions would allow for it. They did, and now WDW is in a difficult position to either hold off until after the Fourth of July holiday (potentially significantly after) or go full-speed ahead for a reopening sometime in June. I don't know what they'll decide (they may have already decided as far as we know), but as I've said from very beginning of all this, I don't envy anyone having to make these decisions at WDW/TWDC right now.


Don't want to get into the mask debate but I do buy the part about guests ignoring the rules at Disney Springs giving 2nd thoughts about how to enforce it. 

I do think they weren't expecting Universal to open so soon. I think they had plans of opening by July but now are scrambling to find a way to open sooner.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> It seems suspect to me too. My family depends on Disney for our livelihood, and unemployment (even if the system functioned as it should) is only a fraction of my husband’s salary. If Disney believed August 31st was the earliest they could reopen then that just disgusts me that they would not tell cast members. Why intentionally mislead guests with weekly cancellations? It’s not a good look for Disney, and I hope it’s false.


I agree with you. I'm thinking the August date was worst case scenario. I do think they were looking at July now but with Universal opening so soon are trying to move up that plan.


----------



## dismom58

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Not that I know much about how many people get paid in florida but if max unemployment there is 275 normally ( insane ) plus the 600 is 875 per week
> 
> Are cast members making that per week there? I would assume not so I can see why people would wanna stay with that for a while.


Max unemployment here is 255


----------



## LALA2020

To add to the rumour about the August date: people in UK have been allowed by Disney to cancel without penalty for trips booked until August 31st. Previously if you wanted to cancel you would at least lose your deposit. Any booking September 1st onwards normal T&Cs apply.


----------



## honeybelle

LALA2020 said:


> To add to the rumour about the August date: people in UK have been allowed by Disney to cancel without penalty for trips booked until August 31st. Previously if you wanted to cancel you would at least lose your deposit. Any booking September 1st onwards normal T&Cs apply.


I think that’s a bit different though, since us in the UK have a lot more conditions that need to be lifted in order for us to visit the US, let alone Disney.


----------



## LALA2020

honeybelle said:


> I think that’s a bit different though, since us in the UK have a lot more conditions that need to be lifted in order for us to visit the US, let alone Disney.


Yes but ultimately if Disney is open but flights/restrictions prevent us from going, that would be down to our travel insurance to sort out, it’s not Disneys problem.


----------



## Mark Thornhill

TexasChick123 said:


> I agree as a fellow attorney and DVC owner!



This. Like many of you, been going to DW parks for 40 years with 100+ trips logged.  We had two DVC contracts.  Sold them both last week, got a crappy price well below market price.  Don’t particularly care, our family is done.


----------



## hertamaniac

Legoland - opening June 1st
Fun Spot of Florida, Inc. - now open in Orange County. Kissimmee location, tbd
Gatorland - open
K1 Speed Orlando - open
Orlando Starflyer - open
Andretti’s Indoor Karting and Gaming - opening May 27th

*ETA:*
Island H20 Live! - open
The Wheel at ICON Park - open, per local news


----------



## e_yerger

hertamaniac said:


> Legoland - opening June 1st
> Fun Spot of Florida, Inc. - now open in Orange County. Kissimmee location, tbd
> Gatorland - open
> K1 Speed Orlando - open
> Orlando Starflyer - open
> Andretti’s Indoor Karting and Gaming - opening May 27th


You’ll wanna add UOR - opening June 5th


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> To me it seems like a little spin. Makes it looked like they all agreed to be more cautious, but UO recklessly went forward with plans to reopen. That’s a better narrative than Disney stringing their customers along while they wait to see what the nba wants to do. Seems like an intentional leak to change the narrative.


Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking.

I'm a little intrigued who universal think will be coming to the two parks plus water park plus hotels in the next few weeks. After the first couple of days of bloggers the places will likely be empty. That's gonna cost them loads of $$ being fully open but empty.

The other thing from the wdwpro is that if disney really was caught off guard - what does that mean for the west coast? Will disney allow universal to open first there as well or does that increase the priority in getting the original Disneyland open?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I never really set a date for when I thought WDW would open other than “not now and I don’t think very soon.” 

I don’t know if the August 31 thing is true, but in some ways it could make sense. I suspect it could have been one of a few timing scenarios they considered. 

- Labor Day week is already one of the slowest weeks of the year, since it’s right at the start of the school year. 
- Schools would be (potentially, hopefully...) back in session in many places, and some parents would be less likely to pull their kids out to travel right at the beginning of the year, especially given this year’s school situation. Perhaps this timing would naturally keep crowds lower with locals and more couples, adults, families with kids younger than school age, etc. 

Of course, the many rescheduled vacations could probably offset the potentially lower crowds that week. But, I personally know a few people (including myself) that won’t pull our kids out of school for a vacation at all next year, considering what happened this year. And especially not at the start. Coinciding with the start of the school year is an interesting thought.


----------



## atricks

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm a little intrigued who universal think will be coming to the two parks plus water park plus hotels in the next few weeks. After the first couple of days of bloggers the places will likely be empty. That's gonna cost them loads of $$ being fully open but empty.
> 
> The other thing from the wdwpro is that if disney really was caught off guard - what does that mean for the west coast? Will disney allow universal to open first there as well or does that increase the priority in getting the original Disneyland open?



This is the they must start somewhere approach, it will be slow at first, but if it goes well people will see that and be more inclined to do it, and I think that will snowball and happen faster than most think.  That itch to get out and do something is definitely there, and it bound to cause arguments within families.   Ramping up slowly is probably a good approach.    They are losing money just having the lights on with nobody at all.


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm a little intrigued who universal think will be coming to the two parks plus water park plus hotels in the next few weeks. After the first couple of days of bloggers the places will likely be empty. That's gonna cost them loads of $$ being fully open but empty.
> 
> The other thing from the wdwpro is that if disney really was caught off guard - what does that mean for the west coast? Will disney allow universal to open first there as well or does that increase the priority in getting the original Disneyland open?


I missed all of this last night, because sleep, but I do have multiple friends who had/have WDW vacation for June and have now booked for UO and I'm sure they're not the only ones. It won't be packed or anything, UO rarely is unless it's a holiday or special event, but it won't be completely empty I don't think (I don't think they'l have trouble with going over capacity though, that probably won't be an issue).

As far as this WDWpro stuff, I read it and had to contact my friend that works in analytics/logistics (can't remember her job title, I know she does data/numbers) and tell her about it. She says there might be shreds of truth in there, but most of it is just off the wall and she hasn't heard anything like it coming from anyone. D'amaro was still there because they hadn't done the change off yet, they overlapped his end and the next guys start so the new guy could be brought to speed. D'amaro is still in charge technically because he's all the presidents of the parks boss now, but they have definitely handed over the baton at this point. She said the mask issue is not something she has heard fly around as to why they haven't opened, it's all data driven, they are watching case numbers and don't want to open or promise to open if suddenly things take a turn for the worse and they have to shut down again. WDWpro makes it sounds like they have zero clue what they are doing and are just fumbling around, and it does feel like it at times. While they don't have 100% handle on the situation (because really, who does), my friend said don't think that they are all sitting around twiddling their thumbs not doing anything to get the parks ready and are so shocked at UOs move, it's not like they'll get approved and have to scramble like chickens with their heads cut off. 

She has no clue when they are actually looking at reopening because they are keeping that very close to the vest, she just knows that this info is crazy and should be taken with a pinch of salt (maybe lining a cup with a nice strong, fruity drink inside).


----------



## Spridell

MickeyWaffles said:


> I never really set a date for when I thought WDW would open other than “not now and I don’t think very soon.”
> 
> I don’t know if the August 31 thing is true, but in some ways it could make sense. I suspect it could have been one of a few timing scenarios they considered.
> 
> - Labor Day week is already one of the slowest weeks of the year, since it’s right at the start of the school year.
> - Schools would be (potentially, hopefully...) back in session in many places, and some parents would be less likely to pull their kids out to travel right at the beginning of the year, especially given this year’s school situation. Perhaps this timing would naturally keep crowds lower with locals and more couples, adults, families with kids younger than school age, etc.
> 
> Of course, the many rescheduled vacations could probably offset the potentially lower crowds that week. But, I personally know a few people (including myself) that won’t pull our kids out of school for a vacation at all next year, considering what happened this year. And especially not at the start. Coinciding with the start of the school year is an interesting thought.



I like your thinking and agree.

The only thing that keeps throwing me off with the Aug 31st date is DVC.  There is no way Disney could keep DVC closed until Sept.

So would they open DVC for 2 months without parks?  I mean I guess they could but that would be interesting to say the least.  

This is the only thing that is making me believe that Aug 31 date cant be true,.


----------



## JenBush

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm a little intrigued who universal think will be coming to the two parks plus water park plus hotels in the next few weeks. After the first couple of days of bloggers the places will likely be empty. That's gonna cost them loads of $$ being fully open but empty.



I Imagine there are people who have universal vacations booked for June just as there are people who have WDW trips booked for June. Sure some will cancel, but I don’t think they all will cancel. I also wouldn’t be surprised if some people who have Disney vacations booked for June jump over to Universal if Disney is still closed. I have a trip booked for WDW in July and if they aren’t open by then I plan to go to Universal.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> I would be completely shocked if Disney truly had absolutely ZERO idea Universal was going to open on June 5.  The theme park execs meet every single week, there has been talk for weeks about reopening proposals, we all knew last week Universal was going to propose this week, and it would be incredible if the big parks weren't discussing dates and procedures together privately for weeks if not months too.  And somehow Disney is "shocked" and now "scrambling" and "having to open to compete with Universal" even though they wanted to open August 31?  It makes no sense at all.  And to be honest it makes Disney look clueless and caught with their pants down, and now peeking at Universal's notes.  This is not the Disney I know.


Concur, Disney knew about UOR. I think Disney just doesn’t want to move yet. Especially in light of the survey they sent out at DS asking people what they thought & if they’d come back and thoughts on masks. And shall we discuss DS attendance? Rumored to have been atrociously small yesterday... I don’t think an outbreak is their concern so much as opening up and nobody coming due to their own rules screwing it up (too tough or not tough enough)...


----------



## TexasChick123

MickeyWaffles said:


> I never really set a date for when I thought WDW would open other than “not now and I don’t think very soon.”
> 
> I don’t know if the August 31 thing is true, but in some ways it could make sense. I suspect it could have been one of a few timing scenarios they considered.
> 
> - Labor Day week is already one of the slowest weeks of the year, since it’s right at the start of the school year.
> - Schools would be (potentially, hopefully...) back in session in many places, and some parents would be less likely to pull their kids out to travel right at the beginning of the year, especially given this year’s school situation. Perhaps this timing would naturally keep crowds lower with locals and more couples, adults, families with kids younger than school age, etc.
> 
> Of course, the many rescheduled vacations could probably offset the potentially lower crowds that week. But, I personally know a few people (including myself) that won’t pull our kids out of school for a vacation at all next year, considering what happened this year. And especially not at the start. Coinciding with the start of the school year is an interesting thought.



September is also prime hurricane season. We don’t plan a lot here during that timeframe either for the same reason.


----------



## charmed59

Now that there are parks open in Orlando they could open DVC.  Stay at Disney, rent a car, go to parks all over Orlando.  That could work for a weeks vacation.


----------



## JenBush

gottalovepluto said:


> Concur, Disney knew about UOR. I think Disney just doesn’t want to move yet. Especially in light of the survey they sent out at DS asking people what they thought & if they’d come back and thoughts on masks. And shall we discuss DS attendance? Rumored to have been atrociously small yesterday... I don’t think an outbreak is their concern so much as opening up and nobody coming due to their own rules screwing it up (too tough or not tough enough)...



I think part of the problem with low attendance right now is that it is essentially only locals at DS. I live in Ohio and they only just officially lifted the nonessential travel restriction a few days ago. Another problem for DS I think is that they only have 3rd party locations open at the moment. I’m interested to see if crowds increase when the Disney owned shops and restaurants open next week.


----------



## Jroceagles

So has it been determined if there is any truth to what the mayor said that Disney will present next week?


----------



## woody337

gottalovepluto said:


> Concur, Disney knew about UOR. I think Disney just doesn’t want to move yet. Especially in light of the survey they sent out at DS asking people what they thought & if they’d come back and thoughts on masks. And shall we discuss DS attendance? Rumored to have been atrociously small yesterday... I don’t think an outbreak is their concern so much as opening up and nobody coming due to their own rules screwing it up (too tough or not tough enough)...


They cant use DS as a measure to how busy they will be. Until the parks are open the traffic at DS will be low, once opened more people will flock to it.


----------



## DaBourques4

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking.
> 
> I'm a little intrigued who universal think will be coming to the two parks plus water park plus hotels in the next few weeks. After the first couple of days of bloggers the places will likely be empty. That's gonna cost them loads of $$ being fully open but empty.
> 
> The other thing from the wdwpro is that if disney really was caught off guard - what does that mean for the west coast? Will disney allow universal to open first there as well or does that increase the priority in getting the original Disneyland open?


My family of 5 will be there spending plenty of money that Disney could've had!  I'm still holding on to my July 1 reservation for Yacht Club, but the process of being canceled, re-booking, getting new fast passes and dining reservations have lost ALL appeal.  Looks like Universal will win my money and many others! (We were big Disney fans and went yearly for about 15 years, until our kids decided they like Universal more.  This was to be our first solo Disney trip in 7 years!  And I ordered us all 2 Disney themed shirts for each of the trip, which will look real cute when we wear them in Universal and get the side glances of "wrong park." If you see me, I suggest you don't test me re. this.  lol.  I am so DONE!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TexasChick123 said:


> September is also prime hurricane season. We don’t plan a lot here during that timeframe either for the same reason.



Right! I didn’t even mention hurricanes. Our last September trip was derailed by Irma.


----------



## fla4fun

JenBush said:


> I think part of the problem with low attendance right now is that it is essentially only locals at DS. I live in Ohio and they only just officially lifted the nonessential travel restriction a few days ago. Another problem for DS I think is that they only have 3rd party locations open at the moment. I’m interested to see if crowds increase when the Disney owned shops and restaurants open next week.


I am specifically waiting for the Disney owned shops to reopen before I visit.  The only non Disney store I even browse through on a regular basis is Coach, and from what I have heard, they aren’t open yet either.


----------



## chad_1138

Add us to the "Universal will be getting our money" list as well.  We have a July 5 arrival at POP.  Still holding out for that, but if not, Universal, here we come!


----------



## Brianstl

I think if you are a year round park operator right now you want low attendance for a while.  It lets you work through the kinks of reopening and smaller crowds mean less chance for a bad PR incident.  Accomplish those things for a couple months they give you a track record to show the hesitant public you know what you doing.


----------



## npatellye

charmed59 said:


> Now that there are parks open in Orlando they could open DVC.  Stay at Disney, rent a car, go to parks all over Orlando.  That could work for a weeks vacation.


Yep and that’s part of our plan if DVC opens up for our August trip but WDW isn’t open. I do think DVC needs to open up.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Seems fishy to me. Universal announces June 5th opening and NOW we get the rumors of Disney wanting to open August 31st?
> 
> Seems like someone at Disney wanted to leak a very far out date to look like they were taking safety precautions to the limit while outing Universal for being reckless. And now because of Universal, theyre being “forced” to push the date up.


I finally went to that forum and read the thread. This latest crystal ball reading isn't really anything new from this guy. He's predicted Aug for quite some time now, including a lot of the "details" in the post that was shared here. He also claims DLR will not open in 2020 at all. So if it's a leak, it was leaked long before Universal announced their opening. He claimed he had never mentioned Aug as a target date before this latest reading, but he had, at least a couple of times. So now he's threatening to leave and take his insider knowledge with him because people are calling him on the discrepancies.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> I finally went to that forum and read the thread. This latest crystal ball reading isn't really anything new from this guy. He's predicted Aug for quite some time now, including a lot of the "details" in the post that was shared here. He also claims DLR will not open in 2020 at all. So if it's a leak, it was leaked long before Universal announced their opening. He's also threatening to leave and take his insider knowledge with him because people are calling him on the discrepancies.


That poster has always had "insider" info that rarely pans out.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> That poster has always had "insider" info that rarely pans out.


Yes, but when it fits a narrative you want to push, it's worth sharing I guess.


----------



## BrerMama

JenBush said:


> I Imagine there are people who have universal vacations booked for June just as there are people who have WDW trips booked for June. Sure some will cancel, but I don’t think they all will cancel. I also wouldn’t be surprised if some people who have Disney vacations booked for June jump over to Universal if Disney is still closed. I have a trip booked for WDW in July and if they aren’t open by then I plan to go to Universal.



We have a mid-July trip (rescheduled from March 14). I am seriously considering moving to Universal for several reasons, but the biggest one is that by mid-July, Universal will have been open and running for six or so weeks. They'll have the kinks worked out and it should be fairly smooth. If Disney doesn't open until after July 4, we're going to be their guinea pigs. I'm also not feeling too kindly about Disney right now and their lack of information. I need to make decisions. The biggest concern to me is that the "7 days before check in to pay package" ends June 30, so it doesn't apply to me. I have to Pay in Full mid-June. I need information to make that decision.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> I missed all of this last night, because sleep, but I do have multiple friends who had/have WDW vacation for June and have now booked for UO and I'm sure they're not the only ones. It won't be packed or anything, UO rarely is unless it's a holiday or special event, but it won't be completely empty I don't think (I don't think they'l have trouble with going over capacity though, that probably won't be an issue).
> 
> As far as this WDWpro stuff, I read it and had to contact my friend that works in analytics/logistics (can't remember her job title, I know she does data/numbers) and tell her about it. She says there might be shreds of truth in there, but most of it is just off the wall and she hasn't heard anything like it coming from anyone. D'amaro was still there because they hadn't done the change off yet, they overlapped his end and the next guys start so the new guy could be brought to speed. D'amaro is still in charge technically because he's all the presidents of the parks boss now, but they have definitely handed over the baton at this point. She said the mask issue is not something she has heard fly around as to why they haven't opened, it's all data driven, they are watching case numbers and don't want to open or promise to open if suddenly things take a turn for the worse and they have to shut down again. WDWpro makes it sounds like they have zero clue what they are doing and are just fumbling around, and it does feel like it at times. While they don't have 100% handle on the situation (because really, who does), my friend said don't think that they are all sitting around twiddling their thumbs not doing anything to get the parks ready and are so shocked at UOs move, it's not like they'll get approved and have to scramble like chickens with their heads cut off.
> 
> She has no clue when they are actually looking at reopening because they are keeping that very close to the vest, she just knows that this info is crazy and should be taken with a pinch of salt (maybe lining a cup with a nice strong, fruity drink inside).




I suspect there are a lot of plans discussed at Disney and this Aug 31st plan could likely have been one of them.  So this person may be correct that Aug 31st was something Disney was thinking of, but doesn't mean it was *the* plan

I do think they want to be cautious and would rather open up later and people be safe/confident attending vs too early and a 2nd breakout happens or Heath issues with people wearing masks in the heat, etc.  They definitely attract more you get kids and multigenerational families than Universal.

I also don't think they would care if they weren't first but I do think likely they would be concerned about losing an entire summer to Universal.  So I suspect there are multiple plans with differ dates and Universals actions don't cause Disney to create a new plan but shifted more focus to the earlier opening options than before


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> That poster has always had "insider" info that rarely pans out.


Throw enough stuff at the wall and some of it will stick.


----------



## EveDallas

Jrb1979 said:


> In park yes. But it's easy enough to go out to CityWalk and grab lunch. Cowfish and NBC is 2 of my favorites


Breadbox is pretty awesome too.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I finally went to that forum and read the thread. This latest crystal ball reading isn't really anything new from this guy. He's predicted Aug for quite some time now, including a lot of the "details" in the post that was shared here. He also claims DLR will not open in 2020 at all. So if it's a leak, it was leaked long before Universal announced their opening. He claimed he had never mentioned Aug as a target date before this latest reading, but he had, at least a couple of times. So now he's threatening to leave and take his insider knowledge with him because people are calling him on the discrepancies.



Yeah that’s what people told me last night that he predicated this date for a while. My question is, Rumors from that site spill over to here all the time, if hes been predicting it for a while, and he has legit sources, why was it yesterday that we first heard about it? 

A lot of YouTube Disney news channels relay what Marni says all the time. If WDWPro had sources that should be taken seriously, I just think we would have heard a lot more rumblings that August 31st was their original target date. It all just seems too convenient


----------



## Janet McDonald

We live in Arkansas and my 22 year old daughter has a co-worker that had a phone interview with Disney World last week for a cast member position. My daughter asked her if she knew anything about opening and she told my daughter she is not allowed to say anything about anything. I know this is literally no information but just interesting to know that they are hiring and interviewing.


----------



## mshanson3121

cakebaker said:


> I finally went to that forum and read the thread. This latest crystal ball reading isn't really anything new from this guy. He's predicted Aug for quite some time now, including a lot of the "details" in the post that was shared here. He also claims DLR will not open in 2020 at all. So if it's a leak, it was leaked long before Universal announced their opening. He claimed he had never mentioned Aug as a target date before this latest reading, but he had, at least a couple of times. So now he's threatening to leave and take his insider knowledge with him because people are calling him on the discrepancies.



Man! I try and get some work done in the garden and look what I miss! A true blue DISboards temper tantrum!

To save rereading a dozen or so pages, what was his supposedly big leak?


----------



## woody337

Personally with this whole thing, I think Disney shot themselves in the foot by laying all the CM's off. This makes it so much harder to bring back employees and to prevent having to hire new ones. I know Disney is bleeding money but with all they nickel and dime for, you'd think they could afford this. Meanwhile, UOR has been paying their people (80%?) and that speeds the re-opening of things so much faster and easier. I can't help but think of all the cm's that went with Disney over joining UOR thinking they'd be better taken care of. I would about almost wonder if this situation could hurt Disney for years with employee retention. With UOR opening a new park in several years I would about bet that they will be fishing fresh disney employees away from them by the truck loads.


----------



## EveDallas

1GoldenSun said:


> I didn't even think of this! And except for one time, we've always gotten stuck with the strangest (not in a good way) people.



We always seem to get stuck with people who want to pick apart the ride. "That's not a real window. Those aren't real people outside the car.' Why even ride if you just want to act like that?


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> I suspect there are a lot of plans discussed at Disney and this Aug 31st plan could likely have been one of them.  So this person may be correct that Aug 31st was something Disney was thinking of, but doesn't mean it was *the* plan
> 
> I do think they want to be cautious and would rather open up later and people be safe/confident attending vs too early and a 2nd breakout happens or Heath issues with people wearing masks in the heat, etc.  They definitely attract more you get kids and multigenerational families than Universal.
> 
> I also don't think they would care if they weren't first but I do think likely they would be concerned about losing an entire summer to Universal.  So I suspect there are multiple plans with differ dates and Universals actions don't cause Disney to create a new plan but shifted more focus to the earlier opening options than before


According to my friend they have a lot of scenarios depending on what happens, any of them equally likely to happen. She of course is privey to 99% of it because she just does her job and waves bye bye to the data as it leaves her desk. I believe my friends exact words were "I don't know the opening date, but I know this is pretty much BS!" . 

I don't think Disney is concerned with UO opening first either, I think they are 100% playing a very conservative game but obviously don't want to give UO the entire summer either.  I also think there are only a very small number of people who actually know anything about what's going on, and peoples previous "reliable insider info" sources aren't necessarily those people at the moment with how sensitive all this info is.


----------



## KayMichigan

Not surprised that DS is super quiet. No tourists in town and many of the restaurants and stores are still closed. When I watched the vloggers last week, most of them were just walking around talking about how just about everything was still closed. There's nothing really to do there right now except walk around and eat and look at all the closed stores.


----------



## Sarahslay

woody337 said:


> Personally with this whole thing, I think Disney shot themselves in the foot by laying all the CM's off. This makes it so much harder to bring back employees and to prevent having to hire new ones. I know Disney is bleeding money but with all they nickel and dime for, you'd think they could afford this. Meanwhile, UOR has been paying their people (80%?) and that speeds the re-opening of things so much faster and easier. I can't help but think of all the cm's that went with Disney over joining UOR thinking they'd be better taken care of. I would about almost wonder if this situation could hurt Disney for years with employee retention. With UOR opening a new park in several years I would about bet that they will be fishing fresh disney employees away from them by the truck loads.


For one thing, the employees were furlouged which is a big difference, they didn't get "layed off". Also, UO has put their new park on hold so we'll just have to see when they decide to start putting money towards that, for now that project is on hold indefinitely. Disney is just a different place to work overall, they are different work cultures that will appeal to different peoples personalities. A person who loves working at Disney may hate working at UO and vice versa, I don't think they'll have any easier or harder time getting employees to switch when they eventually do open the new park than they would have previously.


----------



## atricks

Sarahslay said:


> For one thing, the employees were furlouged which is a big difference, they didn't get "layed off". Also, UO has put their new park on hold so we'll just have to see when they decide to start putting money towards that, for now that project is on hold indefinitely. Disney is just a different place to work overall, they are different work cultures that will appeal to different peoples personalities. A person who loves working at Disney may hate working at UO and vice versa, I don't think they'll have any easier or harder time getting employees to switch when they eventually do open the new park than they would have previously.



They were definitely working on the new park when I drove by it yesterday unless I imagined all the earth movers and trucks moving around ,  I think they mean certain types of work are on hold.


----------



## SarahC97

BrerMama said:


> We have a mid-July trip (rescheduled from March 14). I am seriously considering moving to Universal for several reasons, but the biggest one is that by mid-July, Universal will have been open and running for six or so weeks. They'll have the kinks worked out and it should be fairly smooth. If Disney doesn't open until after July 4, we're going to be their guinea pigs. I'm also not feeling too kindly about Disney right now and their lack of information. I need to make decisions. The biggest concern to me is that the "7 days before check in to pay package" ends June 30, so it doesn't apply to me. I have to Pay in Full mid-June. I need information to make that decision.


I have an early July trip booked. I hope they let us know by June 1 what the plan is if they're not going to extend the 7-day payment period. I don't want to pay in full unless I know if they're going to be open and in what capacity.


----------



## TexasChick123

Janet McDonald said:


> We live in Arkansas and my 22 year old daughter has a co-worker that had a phone interview with Disney World last week for a cast member position. My daughter asked her if she knew anything about opening and she told my daughter she is not allowed to say anything about anything. I know this is literally no information but just interesting to know that they are hiring and interviewing.



Thanks for sharing. I’m sure she had to sign an NDA even to be interviewed right now. They’re a publicly traded company, so info like a reopening date before they announce it would be insider information. This will affect the stock price, and they can’t risk anyone trading on insider info.


----------



## Mit88

atricks said:


> They were definitely working on the new park when I drove by it yesterday unless I imagined all the earth movers and trucks moving around ,  I think they mean certain types of work are on hold.



https://insidethemagic.net/2020/04/universal-officially-delays-epic-universe-ba1/


----------



## yorkieteacher

My son, grandson  and I have a June 19-24 trip to WDW planned. This is one of the two separate weeks during the summer my son has my grandson for the full week, and dates can't be changed at this point. He already has a beach trip booked for the other week. Originally, his company convention was scheduled for that week. My son has not wanted to cancel anything since my grandson has been looking forward to this so much, but if we get the email next week, I am going to suggest we see what hotels are open and head to Orlando anyway. It's about an eight hour drive for us. My grandson would love Sea World and Legoland.  He is seven, and has been to WDW twice. Have either of those announced an opening? And my son's company has rescheduled their convention for Disney again in June 2021 anyway. I believe people will come to Orlando to do something this summer, be it Disney or another park that we  had  previously skipped in favor of Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Every single rumor should be taken with a grain of salt. We were arguing about paid FPs for a year at least and it still didn't come to fruition. Would it have? Possibly. Could it still? Possibly.

Some are right, most are wrong.


----------



## whiporee

mshanson3121 said:


> Man! I try and get some work done in the garden and look what I miss! A true blue DISboards temper tantrum!
> 
> To save rereading a dozen or so pages, what was his supposedly big leak?



Aug 31. WDW doesn't think they can manage masks, don't want big gatherings like a BBQ at DS, don't know how to mitigate it. DLR not at all this year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Man! I try and get some work done in the garden and look what I miss! A true blue DISboards temper tantrum!
> 
> To save rereading a dozen or so pages, what was his supposedly big leak?




Search this thread for WDWPro.


----------



## shoegal9

TexasChick123 said:


> September is also prime hurricane season. We don’t plan a lot here during that timeframe either for the same reason.



The last hurricane was a blessing in disguise. Everyone was packing up & leaving WDW because of Dorian... the projections were so iffy we decided to go on our 10 day trip anyways. We arrived at a nearly empty WDW, and the hurricane shifted and we got some Tuesday evening rain and wind. The crowds just make September so appealing. Plus I can go for 10 days and only take 4 days off of work with the Labor Day holiday. But man- it’s hot!


----------



## EveDallas

e_yerger said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...to-coronavirus.3796390/page-702#post-61916077


That is one huge lump of anti-Universal text. But people will gobble it up as gospel.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Yeah that’s what people told me last night that he predicated this date for a while. My question is, Rumors from that site spill over to here all the time, if hes been predicting it for a while, and he has legit sources, why was it yesterday that we first heard about it?
> 
> A lot of YouTube Disney news channels relay what Marni says all the time. If WDWPro had sources that should be taken seriously, I just think we would have heard a lot more rumblings that August 31st was their original target date. It all just seems too convenient


I think the August date was worst case scenario. Now with Florida moving quickly through phases I think Disney has been eyeing a July date now. This is from Magic Feather on the same site. 

MK Opening First with its resorts (I think we've all known that for a while)
Disney was caught off guard by June 1st for UOR (I think we all were)
Everything about Disney Springs's opening being not perfect
Fireworks Issues (Which shouldn't be a problem due to the lack of plans to brig them back

I'm thinking Disney knew that Universal was going to open early then them but probably not that quickly.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> My question is, Rumors from that site spill over to here all the time, if hes been predicting it for a while, and he has legit sources, why was it yesterday that we first heard about it?



Might be a good question for the person who posted it here.


----------



## skeeter31

Janet McDonald said:


> We live in Arkansas and my 22 year old daughter has a co-worker that had a phone interview with Disney World last week for a cast member position. My daughter asked her if she knew anything about opening and she told my daughter she is not allowed to say anything about anything. I know this is literally no information but just interesting to know that they are hiring and interviewing.


I question this a little bit because I check the Disney Jobs site quite often and there haven’t been really any cast member positions posted on there since March. Nothing for the call centers or in the parks. They are hiring for the Disney Stores in malls around the country, but nothing for the parks. So maybe the person was interviewed for a Disney Store position. I’m thinking most front line CM positions will see a hiring freeze for quite a while while they work to bring back all the furloughed staff first. The only thing they may still be looking to hire are College Program staff for the end of summer/early fall.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I think the August date was worst case scenario. Now with Florida moving quickly through phases I think Disney has been eyeing a July date now. This is from Magic Feather on the same site.
> 
> MK Opening First with its resorts (I think we've all known that for a while)
> Disney was caught off guard by June 1st for UOR (I think we all were)
> Everything about Disney Springs's opening being not perfect
> Fireworks Issues (Which shouldn't be a problem due to the lack of plans to brig them back
> 
> I'm thinking Disney knew that Universal was going to open early then them but probably not that quickly.



They cant open just the MK resorts, unless it was for a weekend. They’re already going to be backed up with DVC members having borrowed points from last year. People have to use their points or they lose them, and points are money. The further they push out DVC resorts opening, the bigger the issue they’re going to have.

Its like movies right now. You have these movies that need to be pushed back to next year, but there are already movies scheduled to come out next summer. There are only a certain amount of weekends that are free that these movies could open and make money. If you push everything from 2020 to 2021 and even half of the 2021 movies stand pat on their dates, you have a big issue.

If you keep pushing back DVC resorts opening, you create more people needing to use their points in a much shorter amount of time that will cause a big issue


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Bingo! We have a winner to the question of why.


What's wrong with that? Disney probably leaked some of that for a reason. 

Since you read through the original thread Marni1971 did say a lot of what I posted from WDWpro is true.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Xxxxxxxx


mshanson3121 said:


> Man! I try and get some work done in the garden and look what I miss! A true blue DISboards temper tantrum!
> 
> To save rereading a dozen or so pages, what was his supposedly big leak?




Here you go...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61916077


----------



## Bjn10

I’m in 2 thoughts of mind one being that they open MK the end of June to AP Florida residents as a test run, and a week later HS and then AK and last Epcot. This takes us to the end of July after which I believe they open the resorts. My second thought is that they open all parks and resorts but wait until a much later date


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> It has nothing to do with the Disney talk. I try to post things to talk about other then masks. I thought it would be strike up some good conversation.



I thought you said it was because you dont want to give “the mouse” your money because “the mouse” has “enough cheese”


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I thought you said it was because you dont want to give “the mouse” your money because “the mouse” has “enough cheese”


Its been a rough few months for me. I'm physically and mentally drained  I'm sorry I come off harsh. I had have to work around people through this and seeing so many just not care to follow physical distancing upsets me. When I see the few on here mentioning ways to get around social distancing rules at Disney it saddens me.

Like I said I had planned to take my 7 month old to Disney in the next year before this all started. I joined this site cause I love amusement parks Disney included.  Lately seeing how some of you act on here it's taken some of that away.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> Its been a rough few months for me. I'm physically and mentally drained  I'm sorry I come off harsh. I had have to work around people through this and seeing so many just not care to follow physical distancing upsets me. When I see the few on here mentioning ways to get around social distancing rules at Disney it saddens me.
> 
> Like I said I had planned to take my 7 month old to Disney in the next year before this all started. I joined this site cause I love amusement parks Disney included.  Lately seeing how some of you act on here it's taken some of that away.


my best advice is to step away. Reading all of these posts day in and day out can be draining, especially in this uncertain time. You know you won´t change anyone´s mind on anything just by posting so the best thing to do is just tune into something else. Come back when the parks have reopened for your planning , I say this without one ounce of sarcasm, hate or vitriol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

One more thing about WDWPro, the first post of the other modification rumor thread is largely his speculation. Take that for what you will. It generated 377 pages of discussion.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I’ve never thought much of Secure Circuit due to the DVC issues of only opening select DVC resorts- nice that original source of the rumor now has a reason for it not to come to fruition...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jroceagles said:


> So has it been determined if there is any truth to what the mayor said that Disney will present next week?


No. All we know is he said Disney indicated. I’m very skeptical because one of the reporters said on Wed he said he expected plans from all 3 major parks to be submitted on Thurs and all that came was UOR...


----------



## Jrb1979

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ve never thought much of Secure Circuit due to the DVC issues of only opening select DVC resorts- nice that original source of the rumor now has a reason for it not to come to fruition...


It may have been the original plan but things are changing daily. I do buy that Disney wasn't planning on Universal announcing such an early date. I'm guessing they were told a later June date.


----------



## tidefan

Spridell said:


> I like your thinking and agree.
> 
> The only thing that keeps throwing me off with the Aug 31st date is DVC.  There is no way Disney could keep DVC closed until Sept.
> 
> So would they open DVC for 2 months without parks?  I mean I guess they could but that would be interesting to say the least.
> 
> This is the only thing that is making me believe that Aug 31 date cant be true,.


So here is the other part of this.  DVC has non-park properties in Vero Beach, Hilton Head Island, and Aulani.  Now, for Aulani, they can lean on the 14-day quarantine until June 30, however, I am not sure how they can keep Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island closed as timeshares, and, I believe, hotels, have opened at each location.  I would be the last person to know how these things could work, but I assume that they could open prior to the park-based DVC properties.  Both properties closed at a different time than the park properties, so I don't necessarily know that it has to be in lockstep...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ve never thought much of Secure Circuit due to the DVC issues of only opening select DVC resorts- nice that original source of the rumor now has a reason for it not to come to fruition...



I will believe secure circuit when I see it.

I could see parks before resorts (and MK before other parks), but I think opening 3 resorts, the 3 most expensive at that, is going to create more problems than solutions.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Its been a rough few months for everyone. People have been essentially locked in their homes, without work, being able to see friends/family/coworkers for close to 70 days. There are states that are still only allowed to go to essential businesses. Most people have been socially distancing all along, and for a sudden change of lifestyle that has been imposed on the entire world, I think for the most part people have done very well, considering.
> 
> If youre referencing me saying that I will drive from NY to Maryland to fly down to florida if the mandatory 14 day quarantine is still in affect, because I see your angry faces every time I mention it, you’re going to have to deal with it. Sorry. I spent, and continue to spend a lot of money on DVC, and I have 400 points that I need to use over the course of the year or I lose them. I cant bank them because I dont have the time to use 800 points in a single year. And I shouldn’t feel forced to have to sell any of  my points just because people feel uncomfortable with me skating by the rules.
> 
> There are kids that have, and continue to be diagnosed with illnesses that give them days/weeks/months to live. How would you go about telling a child that they have to live the last few months of their life stuck inside their home, unable to see their friends, or their family members? So whatever we have going on and think we have it bad, people have it worse. Much, much worse. So to get mad over things that are out of your hands, and very likely doesnt have an affect on your life is a waste of time and energy.


Yes it's been tough for everyone. My 7 month old hasn't seen any family since March. I know a lot of  people have it worse. I just get frustrated with the many who keep thinking this is nothing. 

Back on topic, I am not anti-Disney, I just try to post news or rumors to get discussions going. Since Disney never says much it gives people something to talk about


----------



## dismom58

Mit88 said:


> Its been a rough few months for everyone. People have been essentially locked in their homes, without work, being able to see friends/family/coworkers for close to 70 days. There are states that are still only allowed to go to essential businesses. Most people have been socially distancing all along, and for a sudden change of lifestyle that has been imposed on the entire world, I think for the most part people have done very well, considering.
> 
> If youre referencing me saying that I will drive from NY to Maryland to fly down to florida if the mandatory 14 day quarantine is still in affect, because I see your angry faces every time I mention it, you’re going to have to deal with it. Sorry. I spent, and continue to spend a lot of money on DVC, and I have 400 points that I need to use over the course of the year or I lose them. I cant bank them because I dont have the time to use 800 points in a single year. And I shouldn’t feel forced to have to sell any of  my points just because people feel uncomfortable with me skating by the rules.
> 
> There are kids that have, and continue to be diagnosed with illnesses that give them days/weeks/months to live. How would you go about telling a child that they have to live the last few months of their life stuck inside their home, unable to see their friends, or their family members? So whatever we have going on and think we have it bad, people have it worse. Much, much worse. So to get mad over things that are out of your hands, and very likely doesnt have an affect on your life is a waste of time and energy.





woody337 said:


> Personally with this whole thing, I think Disney shot themselves in the foot by laying all the CM's off. This makes it so much harder to bring back employees and to prevent having to hire new ones. I know Disney is bleeding money but with all they nickel and dime for, you'd think they could afford this. Meanwhile, UOR has been paying their people (80%?) and that speeds the re-opening of things so much faster and easier. I can't help but think of all the cm's that went with Disney over joining UOR thinking they'd be better taken care of. I would about almost wonder if this situation could hurt Disney for years with employee retention. With UOR opening a new park in several years I would about bet that they will be fishing fresh disney employees away from them by the truck loads.


its a personal decision to follow rules however for all those people going in with the me first mindset! The quarantine ends June 1st so probably a non issue! Second if you own Dvc or charge a resort to your cc your address is known to Disney and if they accept your reservation they are an accessory to breaking a state rule in the Star they do buisiness in! Don’t be surprised if they ask you to reschedule or cancel your reservation if the state wants to continue the quarantine! Or they may put a disclaimer on your reservation limiting access as u would be required to stay in your room!


----------



## RWinNOLA

Pardon my ignorance but what is this “secure circuit” that people keep referring to?


----------



## Mit88

dismom58 said:


> its a personal decision to follow rules however for all those people going in with the me first mindset! The quarantine ends June 1st so probably a non issue! Second if you own Dvc or charge a resort to your cc your address is known to Disney and if they accept your reservation they are an accessory to breaking a state rule in the Star they do buisiness in! Don’t be surprised if they ask you to reschedule or cancel your reservation if the state wants to continue the quarantine! Or they may put a disclaimer on your reservation limiting access as u would be required to stay in your room!



Just because my address is in NY, they have no idea what I’ve been doing over the course of two weeks. I could have went down to Maryland for 2 weeks to quarantine before flying to Florida for all they know.


----------



## SmittS

I’m surprised no one here is talking about the limited hours at Universal, or maybe no one has seen it. Are people really going to travel to Orlando to visit Universal to have to leave by 6pm every day?  My July trip to WDW would be cancelled if they’re open but limit hours to that extent.


----------



## Jrb1979

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264237273454968832
Looks like it's probably going to happen.


----------



## Jrb1979

SmittS said:


> I’m surprised no one here is talking about the limited hours at Universal, or maybe no one has seen it. Are people really going to travel to Orlando to visit Universal to have to leave by 6pm every day?  My July trip to WDW would be cancelled if they’re open but limit hours to that extent.


Its the same hours they have in January and February. With limited capacity it shouldn't be too bad to get in everything.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Its the same hours they have in January and February. With limited capacity it shouldn't be too bad to get in everything.



And during HHN.


----------



## e_yerger

RWinNOLA said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is this “secure circuit” that people keep referring to?


Having only MK & MK area resorts open with use of direct transportation to and from resorts. I believes park only open to resort guests too.


----------



## Mit88

Aren’t they also offering buy 2 tickets, get 2 free? I think that more than sufficiently makes up for shorter hours


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SmittS said:


> I’m surprised no one here is talking about the limited hours at Universal, or maybe no one has seen it. Are people really going to travel to Orlando to visit Universal to have to leave by 6pm every day?  My July trip to WDW would be cancelled if they’re open but limit hours to that extent.



Its kind of like Universal halting construction on the new park and people barely batting an eye here.

With some exceptions (because there are some Uni fans here), lots of people’s interest in how Universal is handling this begins and ends with them doing something “better” than Disney.


----------



## cakebaker

SmittS said:


> I’m surprised no one here is talking about the limited hours at Universal, or maybe no one has seen it. Are people really going to travel to Orlando to visit Universal to have to leave by 6pm every day?  My July trip to WDW would be cancelled if they’re open but limit hours to that extent.


 One of our best WDW trips ever was back when there was a slow season and the parks closed early. It forced us not to exhaust ourselves and to actually enjoy our resort and other things Disney offers outside of the parks. No, limited hours would not cause us to cancel. I hope they don’t close quite that early, but it’s not a deal breaker.


----------



## Jrb1979

I hope Disney and Universal puts markers all over the park. Obviously people can't stand 6 ft apart without them. Seeing this is why I think Disney is taking it slow. 

KRIS MEETS WRLD (@krismeetsworld) Tweeted:
I posted this photo earlier without a black bar. Reposting with covering faces.  This really isn’t even the guests’ fault. There were no lines on the ground. https://t.co/WKZyb9G0Cm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264212054812098561


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope Disney and Universal puts markers all over the park. Obviously people can't stand 6 ft apart without them. Seeing this is why I think Disney is taking it slow.
> 
> KRIS MEETS WRLD (@krismeetsworld) Tweeted:
> I posted this photo earlier without a black bar. Reposting with covering faces.  This really isn’t even the guests’ fault. There were no lines on the ground. https://t.co/WKZyb9G0Cm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264212054812098561


What is that from?


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> What is that from?


Its from Margaritaville's waterpark that just opened.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> What is that from?



Looks to be a beach or water park with all the swimming attire


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope Disney and Universal puts markers all over the park. Obviously people can't stand 6 ft apart without them. Seeing this is why I think Disney is taking it slow.
> 
> KRIS MEETS WRLD (@krismeetsworld) Tweeted:
> I posted this photo earlier without a black bar. Reposting with covering faces.  This really isn’t even the guests’ fault. There were no lines on the ground. https://t.co/WKZyb9G0Cm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264212054812098561



The people who are most eager to get back to normal are ironically going to be the ones who make it hardest to get back to normal.

Standing apart should be done automatically EVERYWHERE. Not just where enforced .


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> One of our best WDW trips ever was back when there was a slow season and the parks closed early. It forced us not to exhaust ourselves and to actually enjoy our resort and other things Disney offers outside of the parks. No, limited hours would not cause us to cancel. I hope they don’t close quite that early, but it’s not a deal breaker.



Shorter hours would make for a more relaxing trip. Get back to the hotel around 7 being able to grab dinner, go for some drinks, sit by the pool etc rather than getting out of the park at 10 or 11 and everything being closed. Granted, that’s coming from someone that has an AP and doesn’t feel the need to go from park open to park close to feel like I got my money’s worth for the day


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> The people who are most eager to get back to normal are ironically going to be the ones who make it hardest to get back to normal.
> 
> Standing apart should be done automatically EVERYWHERE. Not just where enforced .


Exactly - there is always a line outside of the Home Depot by me, and everyone is courteous and minds the 6ft rule


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Sorry if I’m repeating anything that’s already been written (I can’t keep up).  I still suspect the various dates we’re hearing point to possible timelines in a phased reopening.

As we all know Disney is about narrative, I still suspect WDW will open in mid-June with a limited capacity (possibly only CM and first-responders + family—great story!).  I think by the end of June we could see opening for Gold AP + DVC +/- Florida residents.  Opening for Platinum AP + resort guests could be the first week of July.  I anticipate opening for standard ticket holders (possibly daily, park-specific tickets like Shanghai) after July 6th.  Capacity would phase up from there.  August 31 could represent the full capacity/return to normal operations goal.

No insider knowledge here, just the viewpoint of a Disney fanatic and physician/operations executive with a publicly-traded company in another industry.  At the end of the day, it’s all about risk vs. share price, with a sprinkling of corporate social responsibility pixie dust!

Also, just checked an my 7/1 Riviera reservation, ADRs and FP are all still intact!


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Shorter hours would make for a more relaxing trip. Get back to the hotel around 7 being able to grab dinner, go for some drinks, sit by the pool etc rather than getting out of the park at 10 or 11 and everything being closed. Granted, that’s coming from someone that has an AP and doesn’t feel the need to go from park open to park close to feel like I got my money’s worth for the day


And there will probably be less to do & less ppl to be in your way to get it done. If pools are open this would be perfect for us.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> The people who are most eager to get back to normal are ironically going to be the ones who make it hardest to get back to normal.
> 
> Standing apart should be done automatically EVERYWHERE. Not just where enforced .


I think seeing things like that is why Disney is taking their time in opening. If Disney wants people to follow physical distancing they are going to have stop being magical for awhile and keep reminding people to do it.


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> Exactly - there is always a line outside of the Home Depot by me, and everyone is courteous and minds the 6ft rule



There will always be people that will do whatever they want, whenever they want. Unfortunately there’s nothing you can do other than ask them to be respectful. It’s best just to worry about what you’re doing  Just like when you’re driving, it’s impossible to know, and worry about which people are being reckless, or who is driving intoxicated. If you see someone being reckless, or someone that might be intoxicated on the road, you avoid them by pulling aside or doing your best to avoid them. Same applies with social distancing


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So let me get this straight. Disney might allow NBA players to play in their wide world of sports and allow them to stay in guest resorts? Ala Disney resorts? Not a fan of the staying at Disney resorts part.

Would mean those resorts stay closed at least till end of season


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I think seeing things like that is why Disney is taking their time in opening. If Disney wants people to follow physical distancing they are going to have stop being magical for awhile and keep reminding people to do it.


 I don’t think the problem is unique to WDW. Universal will have the same issues as will other parks.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So let me get this straight. Disney might allow NBA players to play in their wide world of sports and allow them to stay in guest resorts? Ala Disney resorts? Not a fan of the staying at Disney resorts part.
> 
> Would mean those resorts stay closed at least till end of season



https://nesn.com/2020/05/disney-world-reportedly-has-begun-renovations-to-host-nba-mls/


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So let me get this straight. Disney might allow NBA players to play in their wide world of sports and allow them to stay in guest resorts? Ala Disney resorts? Not a fan of the staying at Disney resorts part.
> 
> Would mean those resorts stay closed at least till end of season



Theyd only need 1 resort to occupy the entire league. They’re not going to allow teams and players to pick what resorts they want to stay at individually


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So let me get this straight. Disney might allow NBA players to play in their wide world of sports and allow them to stay in guest resorts? Ala Disney resorts? Not a fan of the staying at Disney resorts part.
> 
> Would mean those resorts stay closed at least till end of season


 If you’ve looked at reservations lately, you’d see they’re extremely low. Outside of GDT,  I can book anywhere I want in July - even using my AP discount. That’s unheard of. They have more than enough resort space. It would mean condensing and moving people, but I think they’re going to do that regardless.


----------



## Tandy

Mit88 said:


> Theyd only need 1 resort to occupy the entire league. They’re not going to allow teams and players to pick what resorts they want to stay at individually


Last time there was a situation like this they closed off resorts. Not hard to do again but this time they can build in revenue from hosting players in those 1 or 2 resorts


----------



## inlalaland

Mit88 said:


> There will always be people that will do whatever they want, whenever they want. Unfortunately there’s nothing you can do other than ask them to be respectful. It’s best just to worry about what you’re doing  Just like when you’re driving, it’s impossible to know, and worry about which people are being reckless, or who is driving intoxicated. If you see someone being reckless, or someone that might be intoxicated on the road, you avoid them by pulling aside or doing your best to avoid them. Same applies with social distancing



I mean this is kind of a poor analogy. I would hope if you saw someone you suspect is driving intoxicated you would call 911 and report them, not just avoid them and hope for the best.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think the problem is unique to WDW. Universal will have the same issues as will other parks.


I know it's not. Disney will always err on the side of caution. Which it would be why they are taking opening slower than Universal. They could be waiting to see how Universal handles it and take some of those ideas.


----------



## ajksmom

My hesitation about traveling in general this summer has a lot to do with what happens with these reopening phases. Most of us know what our own states are planning (and probably what FL is planning as well.)

What we don’t know is what happens if #s increase/hot spots emerge and what the plan is then...

Being that I’m from CT and am currently urged to self quarantine for 14 days if I travel to FL (as well as residents from NY,NJ,&LA) perhaps makes me more aware that moving forward there must be a plan in place to identify quickly and to restrict movement from any location of worry. Also to ease/change those restrictions as needed. 

Right now it appears Phase 2 allows non-essential travel to resume but in CT that is likely around 6/20. What about other states? 

Disney has got to see this as a problem especially since international travel will be nill to none. First and foremost people need to be unrestricted to head to the parks. But then what happens if 


FL becomes a hotspot and they have to close. Do they kick you out? Offer refunds?
Any number of states close travel down to essential travel only again?  Perhaps mine or yours....
“You” arrive at WDW and the next day your state of residence is identified as a hotspot.Do they restrict you from their property/parks? Refund you? What portion? 
This is only a few of the scenarios I have thought of when considering whether or not to proceed with our vacation in August (reserved last Sept-DVC).

It comes before the “what are the modifications questions” we all have. And I’m sure it plays a huge role in WDW considerations of reopening and when.


----------



## Spridell

tidefan said:


> So here is the other part of this.  DVC has non-park properties in Vero Beach, Hilton Head Island, and Aulani.  Now, for Aulani, they can lean on the 14-day quarantine until June 30, however, I am not sure how they can keep Vero Beach and Hilton Head Island closed as timeshares, and, I believe, hotels, have opened at each location.  I would be the last person to know how these things could work, but I assume that they could open prior to the park-based DVC properties.  Both properties closed at a different time than the park properties, so I don't necessarily know that it has to be in lockstep...



Legally speaking, per our DVC contracts, its going to get tough for Disney to keep all DVC resorts closed much past July 1. 

Even if the parks are closed, pools, restaurants etc.....they are going to have to make those rooms available for guests to stay.


----------



## Mit88

inlalaland said:


> I mean this is kind of a poor analogy. I would hope if you saw someone you suspect is driving intoxicated you would call 911 and report them, not just avoid them and hope for the best.



Calling 911 isn’t an immediate solution. They don’t just appear at the scene the moment you call. You’d still have to avoid them until the cops arrive


----------



## Spaceguy55

With some states opening up in the last week or 2 and with all states open this weekend with restrictions that people may or may not follow...things might look a little different with numbers in about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Mit88

Tandy said:


> Last time there was a situation like this they closed off resorts. Not hard to do again but this time they can build in revenue from hosting players in those 1 or 2 resorts



There was a pandemic before where they closed off all the resorts and had NBA players stay where they wanted on property? That’s news to me


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> There was a pandemic before where they closed off all the resorts and had NBA players stay where they wanted on property? That’s news to me


To my knowledge this is the first time ever resorts have closed. The parks close for hurricanes but resorts stay open.


----------



## Tandy

Mit88 said:


> There was a pandemic before where they closed off all the resorts and had NBA players stay where they wanted on property? That’s news to me


9-11 and downturn. I said situation "like" this.. not same situation


----------



## Spridell

Tandy said:


> 9-11 and downturn. I said situation "like" this.. not same situation


Resorts never closed for 9/11


----------



## Mit88

Tandy said:


> 9-11 and downturn. I said situation "like" this.. not same situation



in terms of 9/11 and Disney, they’re not even close to being the same as what is currently happening. The resorts stayed open and the parks opened on 9/12


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> Resorts never closed for 9/11


CBR and POFQ closed for a few months in 2002 due to the tourism downturn. DVC resorts were unaffected, but both VB and HHI do generally close every other year or every year for a few days due to a named storm.


----------



## Tandy

Spridell said:


> Resorts never closed for 9/11


Absolutely. They shuttered some to reduce inventory during the downturn..
Again I didnt say all..


----------



## Mit88

The players in every league are being forced to live in a bubble for the remainder of their season. Just because they’d be staying on Disney property doesn’t mean they’re being given free reign of the entire propert. You’re not going to see NBA players going to Magic Kingdom after their games. The reason Disney, and Vegas are being discussed is because they can house the players due to the resort space while having usable courts nearby


----------



## elleherself

I'm a person who is planning to NOT visit a theme park this summer, due to the coronavirus. That said I don't think Universal opening now is wrong, per se, or that Disney waiting is wrong. This is such a complicated situation. People's jobs and livelihoods are on the line. People need to work, we simply can't just close up everything forever. That said, as a person with the privilege of being able to socially distance and still earn an income, in a household full of such people, I'm also acutely aware that opening up isn't being done because it is safe. If I have the luxury of avoiding this illness for now, I'm not going to go out of my way to expose myself to risk and then perhaps spread it to people who are vulnerable, or risk having an adverse reaction myself.

I am comfortable with some level of risk, but I won't be going to a theme park at all this summer. But I might be an anomaly as a Universal fan. I think the average Universal guest is pretty different from the average Disney guest, in age demographics, tolerance to wearing a face mask, etc. It makes a lot of sense that Universal would open sooner, while Disney would rather wait. There isn't a right or wrong or bad or good in my view, they each have to operate according to their own risk levels.

I am going to contact Universal on Monday and see what can be done about my annual pass, but I have every reason to believe that they will absolutely work something out for me. They are AMAZING to their annual passholders, they have always gone above and beyond with their customer service.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ajksmom said:


> My hesitation about traveling in general this summer has a lot to do with what happens with these reopening phases. Most of us know what our own states are planning (and probably what FL is planning as well.)
> 
> What we don’t know is what happens if #s increase/hot spots emerge and what the plan is then...
> 
> Being that I’m from CT and am currently urged to self quarantine for 14 days if I travel to FL (as well as residents from NY,NJ,&LA) perhaps makes me more aware that moving forward there must be a plan in place to identify quickly and to restrict movement from any location of worry. Also to ease/change those restrictions as needed.
> 
> Right now it appears Phase 2 allows non-essential travel to resume but in CT that is likely around 6/20. What about other states?
> 
> Disney has got to see this as a problem especially since international travel will be nill to none. First and foremost people need to be unrestricted to head to the parks. But then what happens if
> 
> 
> FL becomes a hotspot and they have to close. Do they kick you out? Offer refunds?
> Any number of states close travel down to essential travel only again?  Perhaps mine or yours....
> “You” arrive at WDW and the next day your state of residence is identified as a hotspot.Do they restrict you from their property/parks? Refund you? What portion?
> This is only a few of the scenarios I have thought of when considering whether or not to proceed with our vacation in August (reserved last Sept-DVC).
> 
> It comes before the “what are the modifications questions” we all have. And I’m sure it plays a huge role in WDW considerations of reopening and when.


At the end of the day only travel this summer if you can roll with those punches, if that’s not practical for you stay in your home state. (Not being rude, just practical, there’s nothing wrong with a home state vacay!)


----------



## gwynne

Mit88 said:


> The players in every league are being forced to live in a bubble for the remainder of their season. Just because they’d be staying on Disney property doesn’t mean they’re being given free reign of the entire propert. You’re not going to see NBA players going to Magic Kingdom after their games. The reason Disney, and Vegas are being discussed is because they can house the players due to the resort space while having usable courts nearby


If NBA resumes at WDW (and I think it will.)
I agree  players and regular guests won't be visiting the parks together.

I can certainly see WDW hosting  after hour parties for the players in the parks.


----------



## Mit88

gwynne said:


> If NBA resumes at WDW (and I think it will.)
> I agree  players and regular guests won't be visiting the parks together.
> 
> I can certainly see WDW hosting an after hour parties for the players in the parks.



Sure, that could absolutely happen, especially if Disney follows Universal with shorter opening hours. But anyone that thinks only one of the two (NBA *OR *normal guests) can occur, hasn’t really been paying attention to the goings on with the major sports planning on resuming play. If NBA players were being given free reign of anything and anywhere they wanted, then they would have just continued their seasons being able to play from their home states

The NBA and Disney aren’t worried about someone sneezing from allergies in Adventureland and those droplets flying 10+ miles and hitting Lebron James all the way over in the WWoS and making him sick


----------



## charmed59

Jrb1979 said:


> I think seeing things like that is why Disney is taking their time in opening. If Disney wants people to follow physical distancing they are going to have stop being magical for awhile and keep reminding people to do it.


They need to hire Tison from Costco to train their CMs on how to enforce physical distancing while still being magical.


----------



## Sarahslay

gwynne said:


> If NBA resumes at WDW (and I think it will.)
> I agree  players and regular guests won't be visiting the parks together.
> 
> I can certainly see WDW hosting  after hour parties for the players in the parks.


That’s still not a true bubble though, and the NBA isn’t taking risks with so many highly paid players. If they let them in a park that has not been quarantined itself they still risk coming in contact with germs they otherwise wouldn’t if they stayed in their bubble. Besides, the players are there to work not go out and have a vacation.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sarahslay said:


> That’s still not a true bubble though, and the NBA isn’t taking risks with so many highly paid players. If they let them in a park that has not been quarantined itself they still risk coming in contact with germs they otherwise wouldn’t if they stayed in their bubble. Besides, the players are there to work not go out and have a vacation.




If the NBA plays at WDW they will most definitely be granted access to the parks.


----------



## Tjddis

Jrb1979 said:


> Its been a rough few months for me. I'm physically and mentally drained  I'm sorry I come off harsh. I had have to work around people through this and seeing so many just not care to follow physical distancing upsets me. When I see the few on here mentioning ways to get around social distancing rules at Disney it saddens me.
> 
> Like I said I had planned to take my 7 month old to Disney in the next year before this all started. I joined this site cause I love amusement parks Disney included.  Lately seeing how some of you act on here it's taken some of that away.


Hang in there.  WDW will be there for your baby in the future and will probably be better to go later.  My daughter went at 10 months for the first time.   We had to cancel her Sweet 16 trip in April.  We are rescheduled to end of August but we all agree we might just be better  off waiting a while
I’ve lurked on this board for years and it has been an invaluable resource.  So many people sharing so much helpful info.  People are not at their most rational right now (me included) so I’m trying not to take any of the bluster I see too seriously.  We’ve all just had enough.  Be well


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Associated Press is saying  (within the last hour or so) the NBA is in final discussions for a late July start for the resumption of their season at WDW.

Longish article..  will link if anyone wants it.  Not allot that hasn’t already been revealed, just a timeframe for the start and a bit about testing for covid19 which seems to be a bit of a sticking point...


----------



## bookwormde

so what is the time frame for retraining and the tournament? if we are talking 45 to 60 days is it really practical to have families in hotel rooms for that period of time?


----------



## e_yerger

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Associated Press is saying  (within the last hour or so) the NBA is in final discussions for a late July start for the resumption of their season at WDW.
> 
> Longish article..  will link if anyone wants it.  Not allot that hasn’t already been revealed, just a timeframe for the start and a bit about testing for covid19 which seems to be a bit of a sticking point...


Late July - when did we see those gran destino tower reservations get cancelled?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> If the NBA plays at WDW they will most definitely be granted access to the parks.



If there’s continuous cleaning, and they close the parks at 6pm to normal guests, turn around and open the parks at 10pm to a couple of teams, giving a few CMs more hours, I could definitely see that happening. But if it’s an either or situation, then they’d have to close Disney Springs to guests too since if you’re giving free reign to the players, you can’t have them interacting with guests at DS


----------



## gwynne

Sarahslay said:


> That’s still not a true bubble though, and the NBA isn’t taking risks with so many highly paid players. If they let them in a park that has not been quarantined itself they still risk coming in contact with germs they otherwise wouldn’t if they stayed in their bubble. Besides, the players are there to work not go out and have a vacation.


It's Disney. JMO-- Disney and the NBA would work pretty hard to  find a restricted middle ground (small area, limited rides) that would be acceptable for a few hours of private event fun.


----------



## StevieB81

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope Disney and Universal puts markers all over the park. Obviously people can't stand 6 ft apart without them. Seeing this is why I think Disney is taking it slow.
> 
> KRIS MEETS WRLD (@krismeetsworld) Tweeted:
> I posted this photo earlier without a black bar. Reposting with covering faces.  This really isn’t even the guests’ fault. There were no lines on the ground. https://t.co/WKZyb9G0Cm
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264212054812098561


This picture is incredibly deceptive. GROUPS are supposed to be ~6' apart. If you look at the left side of the photo (the best perspective for spatial reference) it looks very much like groups are about 6' apart. The farther down the line you look, the closer things look because the spatial reference is very skewed. I believe people are actually doing what they are supposed to do in this shot. 6' isn't really that far and the picture doesn't have a perpendicular reference point to the crowd, which would show true spacing. This is the kind of thing that will cause problems, I think. People on the comments for the post are all mad about really nothing, because they perceive something that appears, to me anyway, to not be true. I mean, in a normal queue I usually stand 4-6' back from the person in front of me, if I don't know them. Might be just me, but I figure I'm not gonna get there any faster by being up someone's butt. And the mask thing (sorry) was supposed to be if you couldn't be 6' apart from someone (not in your household) for >10 minutes. Right? I didn't make this up did I?


----------



## Tjddis

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes it's been tough for everyone. My 7 month old hasn't seen any family since March. I know a lot of  people have it worse. I just get frustrated with the many who keep thinking this is nothing.
> 
> Back on topic, I am not anti-Disney, I just try to post news or rumors to get discussions going. Since Disney never says much it gives people something to talk about


I think this is a big part of the problem.  Disney’s relative silence has opened the door. For rampant speculation and rumor mongering.  That is why I have for a while advocates the “we will not open before x” strategy.  Then post updates every couple of days on what you are working on.   Still would not be much, but would at least generate more positive buzz


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Late July - when did we see those gran destino tower reservations get cancelled?


I don’t recall when it was noticed, but regular rooms were available the last time I looked- sometime last week. There’s nothing at CSR anywhere today for dates in July through the end of Sept.


----------



## Mit88

bookwormde said:


> so what is the time frame for retraining and the tournament? if we are talking 45 to 60 days is it really practical to have families in hotel rooms for that period of time?



They’d probably have to arrive 2-3 weeks prior to the season restarting to get their body’s back in game shape to avoid injury, which means they’d need the resort by the beginning to middle of July. If the resorts open up in mid June, they could stop accepting reservations for that hotel a week to 10 days before the players’ arrival and have the entire resort deep cleaned and ready for them. More likely, if they were to open the parks and resorts prior to the NBA starting back up, they won’t open whatever resort that the players are staying at prior to their arrival just out of precaution


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

gottalovepluto said:


> At the end of the day only travel this summer if you can roll with those punches, if that’s not practical for you stay in your home state. (Not being rude, just practical, there’s nothing wrong with a home state vacay!)


What if my home state is Florida?  

Jk, I'm rolling with the punches anyway.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

e_yerger said:


> Late July - when did we see those gran destino tower reservations get cancelled?



I just tried CS for July 23 - 29.. zero rooms now showing as available

Last night everything but the tower was available for the same dates..

We do think that disneyIT is at work right now.. so


----------



## cakebaker

,





OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just tried CS for July 23 - 29.. zero rooms now showing as available
> 
> Last night everything but the tower was available for the same dates..
> 
> We do think that disneyIT is at work right now.. so


I checked lots of dates- nothing at CSR until Oct 1. Odd thing is, no CL anywhere either for July, haven’t checked to see how far that goes.
Edited to add: 
CL unavailability seems to go to end of August.


----------



## gottalovepluto

thingaboutarsenal said:


> What if my home state is Florida?
> 
> Jk, I'm rolling with the punches anyway.


America’s summer playground? Hunker down and hide because all of America is COMING FOR YOU!!!! *bwahahaha*


----------



## TexasChick123

I don’t think the NBA players will be granted access to the parks. It’s too risky for them. Disney isn’t going to pay all those CMs for months and house them separately so that the players and their families can go to the parks. It’s just a bad financial decision. They’ll be in a hotel or hotels which are completely self-contained and the WWOS. Opening parks to the public has absolutely nothing to do with the NBA IMO other than shutting down certain hotels to the public. Those hotels will be guarded as will the WWOS.


----------



## LSUmiss

gwynne said:


> If NBA resumes at WDW (and I think it will.)
> I agree  players and regular guests won't be visiting the parks together.
> 
> I can certainly see WDW hosting  after hour parties for the players in the parks.


Good point. And that might be why VAH & all those extra ticket events have been canceled already.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> ,
> I checked lots of dates- nothing at CSR until Oct 1. Odd thing is, no CL anywhere either for July, haven’t checked to see how far that goes.
> Edited to add:
> CL unavailability seems to go to end of August.


They could set up testing areas in the conference centers there at CSR. Would be very useful to keep the close circuit for players.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> ,
> I checked lots of dates- nothing at CSR until Oct 1. Odd thing is, no CL anywhere either for July, haven’t checked to see how far that goes.



Most teams have about 15-16 games left for the regular season. They’re likely going to have to finish out the regular season due to teams being in a playoff race that impacts playoff shares. If they just start back up with the playoffs, the union would nix the plan because there’s money involved. And they haven’t reached the amount of games needed to for their contracts with regional sports networks. So they need to have at least 5-10 regular season games.

They could change the playoff format to best out of 3 or 5 to shorten the timeframe, but ESPN/ABC (Disney) and TNT (Turner) make a lot of money off of the amount of games played during the postseason being best of 7, so I doubt they narrow down the playoff system. There’s obviously reduced travel with every team being on property so they wouldn’t need multiple days off in between games, but they also only have 3 courts and a limited amount of time per day to use them.

Long story short, with a late July restart, you’re looking at an ending of the season anywhere around the end of  September To the end of October


----------



## Broncho52

bookwormde said:


> so what is the time frame for retraining and the tournament? if we are talking 45 to 60 days is it really practical to have families in hotel rooms for that period of time?


It depends on how many regular season games they still play.

IMO they will need at least 3 weeks or practice/training camp time.  The playoffs take 2 months.  They are 4 rounds in the playoffs and each round takes about two weeks.

3 weeks for training camp
Regulars season games 2-3 weeks.
Playoffs 2 months.

Now as teams are eliminated there would be less and less players at WDW.

14 teams would be gone after the regular season. Leaving only 16. Then half would leave every two weeks or so after they are eliminated.

A late July regular season start (Training camps late June) still puts teams at WDW until late Sept to early OCT.   all of that to say parks are not staying closed until the NBA is done.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The NBA is not likely to have park time... they have a whole lot of games to get through to finish their season and they wouldn’t want to risk having to shut down again if the players or support staff start testing positive.


----------



## Vern60

I guess I don't frequent these boards enough, can someone help me out with a few of the acronyms?
I think I get CSR = Coronado springs resort, but
What is CL and CS, and is there an abbreviation for the Destino tower?


----------



## gwynne

Mit88 said:


> They’d probably have to arrive 2-3 weeks prior to the season restarting to get their body’s back in game shape to avoid injury, which means they’d need the resort by the beginning to middle of July. If the resorts open up in mid June, they could stop accepting reservations for that hotel a week to 10 days before the players’ arrival and have the entire resort deep cleaned and ready for them. More likely, if they were to open the parks and resorts prior to the NBA starting back up, they won’t open whatever resort that the players are staying at prior to their arrival just out of precaution


This article gives a *possible* for scenario for how the lead up to reporting to WDW might go.
https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...y-espn-wide-world-sports-complex?platform=amp


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Good point. And that might be why VAH & all those extra ticket events have been canceled already.


 You can still purchase VAH for July. The only ones cancelled were those that were scheduled when the park is closed.


----------



## LSUmiss

I’m hoping at least their negotiating is almost done so at least then maybe Disney can announce plans & stop being so secretive.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> You can still purchase VAH for July. The only ones cancelled were those that were scheduled when the park is closed.


Oh!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Vern60 said:


> I guess I don't frequent these boards enough, can someone help me out with a few of the acronyms?
> I think I get CSR = Coronado springs resort, but
> What is CL and CS, and is there an abbreviation for the Destino tower?



CL - club level
CS Coronado Springs (without the R for Resort)

The Tower - GDT


----------



## e_yerger

Vern60 said:


> I guess I don't frequent these boards enough, can someone help me out with a few of the acronyms?
> I think I get CSR = Coronado springs resort, but
> What is CL and CS, and is there an abbreviation for the Destino tower?


CL = club level and CS = CSR


----------



## joelanza5

I don't know if anyone has seen the article re: Tyler Perry Studios and how he intends to run Camp Quarantine as his studios when production picks up with casts and crews.  I imagine the scenario will be analogous to that of the NBA at WDW.  Generally speaking, it involves getting tested and quarantining at home for a period of 2 weeks, then getting flown privately to Atlanta, then being transported to a hotel where you're tested and quarantined again.  Then there's then a lot of transporting back and forth to sets, etc, possibly more testing, and ultimately not breaking the bubble once it is formed. 
If the NBA does show up to Disney, I imagine that they'll have strict policies and procedures for players, staff, and crew to not break their bubble.  Allowing them to go the parks may be too risky.  Even if the parks are cleaned, there may still be risk involved.  Are the cast members who operate the rides and shops being quarantined in their own bubbles??  Or are they allowed to go to their houses, and be out in the real world on their days off, etc? 
So in the speculation game that we all play - I could see either NBA just being locked down to their resort  and the MK being open to public.  Or all of Disney being solely for NBA use, and closed to public - but this is the more unlikely scenario, in my opinion.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> I’m hoping at least their negotiating is almost done so at least then maybe Disney can announce plans & stop being so secretive.


I wouldn't hold my breath. I think they are also waiting to see how it goes with Universal in enforcing the rules and how guests act.


----------



## JacknSally

Vern60 said:


> I guess I don't frequent these boards enough, can someone help me out with a few of the acronyms?
> I think I get CSR = Coronado springs resort, but
> What is CL and CS, and is there an abbreviation for the Destino tower?



*GDT is Grand Destino Tower. CL could be Concierge Lounge or Club Level. CS/CSR is Coronado Springs.*


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I’m hoping at least their negotiating is almost done so at least then maybe Disney can announce plans & stop being so secretive.



I read somewhere the NBA is announcing their plan on June 1st. That’s an official statement. Everything could already be done and signed off on and Disney has continued concentrating elsewhere. Typically in sports when you hear a lot of news of things being “close to finalized” it means they’re done and are  waiting for the official announcement to be leaked

I wouldn’t be surprised if the plan is leaked today or tomorrow


----------



## Vern60

OnceUponATime15 said:


> CL - club level
> CS Coronado Springs (without the R for Resort)
> 
> The Tower - GDT


Thanks so much!


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Mark Thornhill said:


> This. Like many of you, been going to DW parks for 40 years with 100+ trips logged.  We had two DVC contracts.  Sold them both last week, got a crappy price well below market price.  Don’t particularly care, our family is done.


Could you please indicate if the low price was snagged by Disney (ROFR) or if the buyer was actually allowed to get your contracts at the really low price?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Lol people acting like NBA players have secret service protection. They may refuse the park access, but it will be offered.


----------



## xuxa777

Just don't see the NBA playing at the ESPN Disney Sports park having any effect whatsoever on the park's open dates, even the resorts, they could all stay at the FOur seasons, Ritz etc. Plus they are not going to even start for two months or so.

It is going to be really strange for them to be playing the season out in august when other sports will be playing in there home arenas and a good chance with fans (reduced capacity but fans in the stands).  Especially if the play into September and college football games will be starting at home stadiums with some fans too. Not the same but Little league baseball games are going on today with fans in the stands.


----------



## Tjddis

I think this NBA/MLS situation is a major problem as far as reaching any point of clarity as far as WDW opening.  For one, if either or both leagues come they need to have hotels set aside just for them to create the “bubbles” they need. This will have a ripple effect on relocation of resort guests as well as ADRs. As far as the parks, if the NBA is expecting for they or their families to use the parks well that’s another complication.  Using locations used by the general public kinda violates the whole “bubble” concept.  According to an article I read today they also want to make sure they are isolated from MLS personnel.  So if the leagues come and they want use of anything beyond WWOS and their designated resorts it’s gonna be a problem.  Due to the ESPN connection they have a huge interest in making the NBA happy.  NBA plans to announce process for restart on 6/1.  We will know WDWs plans either right before or right after that.  For those wanting to go this summer you should be rooting hard for NBA to have no park access.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Good point. And that might be why VAH & all those extra ticket events have been canceled already.


Absolutely not. Going to the park would break the bubble they are sacrificing so much for. (There is no way they are paying crews of park CMs to be part of the quarantine team.)


----------



## bookwormde

close to 3 months in a hotel room, not practical if families are with the players and support staff.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Lol people acting like NBA players have secret service protection. They may refuse the park access, but it will be offered.


Not while under quarantine. They will have contracts with their teams and the NBA disclosing exactly where they can and cannot go while under quarantine. Galavant around the parks while in NBA quarantine housing is not gonna be on that list.


----------



## TexasChick123

gottalovepluto said:


> Absolutely not. Going to the park would break the bubble they are sacrificing so much for. (There is no way they are paying crews of park CMs to be part of the quarantine team.)



I agree. There’s no way!


----------



## e_yerger

Are families going with the players? I’m confused.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does park access not defeat or severely impact the point of a single site concept? I wonder if it could be thought of as a lesser of two evils, give em controlled park access at certain times (after hours) to stop players but mostly their families from getting antsy and going elsewhere.


----------



## TexasChick123

e_yerger said:


> Are families going with the players? I’m confused.



No one knows.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Does park access not defeat or severely impact the point of a single site concept? I wonder if it could be thought of as a lesser of two evils, give em controlled park access at certain times (after hours) to stop players but mostly their families from getting antsy and going elsewhere.



I still think a soft open for NBA only is possible. Not what anyone wants to hear I know.


----------



## Mit88

bookwormde said:


> close to 3 months in a hotel room, not practical if families are with the players and support staff.



They’re being paid millions of dollars to play a game. I think they can handle what normal people have been doing for the last 70 days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> Are families going with the players? I’m confused.


Rumor is they will be allowed to bring them because the players are insisting.

Can you imagine a more miserable experience than bringing a kid to WDW and telling them day after day they can’t go to WDW until you lose games and don’t have to play basketball anymore?


----------



## e_yerger

TexasChick123 said:


> No one knows.


I don’t see them allowing that. If the intent is to have the players in a closed bubble environment, there are going to be restrictions. Players will alone, tested frequently, and limited exposure to outside world. As they work through the season and playoffs, more and more players will get to leave and return home. Only a select few will really be there for 3 months.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Are families going with the players? I’m confused.



I think it was mentioned this is a condition players want.

Personally I don’t get it. I would think especially those with kids are better off staying in their homes that I’m sure are fantastic rather than mom (and/or help) having to live with them at a relatively basic resort for weeks.


----------



## xuxa777

It is not going to take 3 months, they will be playing multiple games a day, and at the start, there will be probably at least  4 to 6 games a day. They could most likely knock it all out in less than a month,


----------



## Broncho52

e_yerger said:


> I don’t see them allowing that. If the intent is to have the players in a closed bubble environment, there are going to be restrictions. Players will alone, tested frequently, and limited exposure to outside world. As they work through the season and playoffs, more and more players will get to leave and return home. Only a select few will really be there for 3 months.



The players said not allowing their families to come was a non starter for restarting the season.

I think it will be strange with the NBA potentially playing until mid October and other sports playing in their home arenas.  I could see them leaving WDW at some point and finishing the season without fans at their home arenas if the atmosphere around the virus allows and other leagues like the NFL are doing it.


----------



## Spridell

Wait a minute here, maybe its just me, but are we to believe that Disney is going to come straight out and say we are not opening because the NBA needs to play here?

- 60,000 workers not coming back to work
- 4 theme parks and 2 water parks not opening 
- 40,000 hotel rooms not opening 
- hundreds of restaurants and stores not opening 
- keeping 10 DVC resorts closed to their members (which would most likely cause a class action lawsuit at that point)

ALL of this because the NBA is going to play there? 

I am sorry I just see no way no how no chance Disney would do that.


----------



## gwynne

gottalovepluto said:


> Not while under quarantine. They will have contracts with their teams and the NBA disclosing exactly where they can and cannot go while under quarantine. Galavant around the parks while in NBA quarantine housing is not gonna be on that list.


I believe WDW has quite a bit of experience planning and executing private after hours parties.
In this case they could limit the area, rides to a space that has been super sanitized and allows for social distancing.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it was mentioned this is a condition players want.
> 
> Personally I don’t get it. I would think especially those with kids are better off staying in their homes that I’m sure are fantastic rather than mom (and/or help) having to live with them at a relatively basic resort for weeks.


 I don’t understand it either. I would assume that would mean the entire family would be quarantined with much stricter guidelines than at home now that restrictions are lifting. I love WDW resorts, but weeks or months on end not being able to leave? Even if it was the best they have, I’d go stir crazy.


----------



## Jrb1979

Broncho52 said:


> The players said not allowing their families to come was a non starter for restarting the season.
> 
> I think it will be strange with the NBA potentially playing until mid October and other sports playing in their home arenas.  I could see them leaving WDW at some point and finishing the season without fans at their home arenas if the atmosphere around the virus allows and other leagues like the NFL are doing it.


There is talk that next season wouldn't start til December. I doubt we will see fans in the crowds for awhile


----------



## RWinNOLA

e_yerger said:


> I don’t see them allowing that. If the intent is to have the players in a closed bubble environment, there are going to be restrictions. Players will alone, tested frequently, and limited exposure to outside world. As they work through the season and playoffs, more and more players will get to leave and return home. Only a select few will really be there for 3 months.



Yep.  I think the whole idea is that all players and coaches can be tested ahead of time to ensure they don’t have the virus.  They keep them all isolated to prevent exposure.  If just one player goes out and contracts the virus, that likely puts the whole team on quarantine which messes up the entire plan.   

As others have said, they can likely finish the regular season in 2-3 weeks with a compressed schedule.   Once the playoffs start, the number of players that are there continue to decline rapidly as teams are eliminated.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> Are families going with the players? I’m confused.


Not exactly clear yet.


----------



## Broncho52

xuxa777 said:


> It is not going to take 3 months, they will be playing multiple games a day, and at the start, there will be probably at least  4 to 6 games a day. They could most likely knock it all out in less than a month,


No way! Iassume you are not a sport person. Teams aren’t playing multiple games in a day.  Haha.  

There may be 4-6 games a day but there are 30 teams.  You will probably only have at most half playing a day.  Once the playoffs start there is always at least 1 day if not two between games. These players make millions of dollars and aren’t putting their bodies at risk playing multiple games a day like it is some youth AAU tourney


----------



## xuxa777

Broncho52 said:


> The players said not allowing their families to come was a non starter for restarting the season.
> 
> I think it will be strange with the NBA potentially playing until mid October and other sports playing in their home arenas.  I could see them leaving WDW at some point and finishing the season without fans at their home arenas if the atmosphere around the virus allows and other leagues like the NFL are doing it.


Realistically, with what we know now about the virus, they could play at their home arenas with no fans now, but this single site plan has been in motion for a while now. To readjust to that would delay things even more.


----------



## Broncho52

Jrb1979 said:


> There is talk that next season wouldn't start til December. I doubt we will see fans in the crowds for awhile


I agree.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> It is not going to take 3 months, they will be playing multiple games a day, and at the start, there will be probably at least  4 to 6 games a day. They could most likely knock it all out in less than a month,



Granted I don’t really know basketball, but couldn’t this increase the chance of injury and be just plain exhausting? In the before times (sorry I had to, lol) the second night of a back to back in the NHL is often considered a disadvantage. And that’s two games in two days.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Wait a minute here, maybe its just me, but are we to believe that Disney is going to come straight out and say we are not opening because the NBA needs to play here?
> 
> - 60,000 workers not coming back to work
> - 4 theme parks and 2 water parks not opening
> - 40,000 hotel rooms not opening
> - hundreds of restaurants and stores not opening
> - keeping 10 DVC resorts closed to their members (which would most likely cause a class action lawsuit at that point)
> 
> ALL of this because the NBA is going to play there?
> 
> I am sorry I just see no way no how no chance Disney would do that.


Disney did confirm the discussions though.

I think we could see parks open to locals at least for a bit and hotels, at least some of them stay closed for the NBA. This is definitely going to be interesting watch.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jrb1979 said:


> There is talk that next season wouldn't start til December. I doubt we will see fans in the crowds for awhile



Some places are already making plans for fans in the stands. If you have a 50,000 seat arena, they will try and get 15-20 thousand in there and socially distance the seating.

Not for the NBA, but for football season etc


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Disney did confirm the discussions though.
> 
> I think we could see parks open to locals at least for a bit and hotels, at least some of them stay closed for the NBA. This is definitely going to be interesting watch.


Oh yeah no doubt I can see that too. But to keep everything 100% closed like a lid?  That would be insane.

They are going to have to open some DVC resorts too.  I dont think it says anywhere in our contracts members can not come because the NBA is there. LOL


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> Granted I don’t really know basketball, but couldn’t this increase the chance of injury and be just plain exhausting? In the before times (sorry I had to, lol) the second night of a back to back in the NHL is often considered a disadvantage. And that’s two games in two days.


 The same teams will not play back to back, remember there are a lot of teams. Think March Madness style


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

rteetz said:


> I think we could see parks open to locals at least for a bit


Subscribe


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe this is too OT but I would rather them just cancel the season (NHL for me) than play out the season and have a big giant asterisk next to the winner due to all the modifications and weirdness.


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Some places are already making plans for fans in the stands. If you have a 50,000 seat arena, they will try and get 15-20 thousand in there and socially distance the seating.
> 
> Not for the NBA, but for football season etc



Depends on the team and the amount of season tickets. Not going to work everywhere.


----------



## Jrb1979

Spridell said:


> Oh yeah no doubt I can see that too. But to keep everything 100% closed like a lid?  That would be insane.


I'm sure that's part of the reason the NBA picked an enclosed site. To keep players interaction with the outside world to a minimum.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I see ZERO chance of Disney keeping anything closed while Universal is open. For a week or two? Sure. A month? No chance. Esp if Universal allows anyone in, and not only locals


----------



## xuxa777

Broncho52 said:


> I agree.


It is currently ok to put people close together on planes right now with masks for hours, putting 50% capacity in arenas for 2-3 hours in masks is not that far a stretch and probably safer, but getting too far OT


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> Oh yeah no doubt I can see that too. But to keep everything 100% closed like a lid?  That would be insane.


 With virtually every other theme park in the area opening to everyone, most likely all in June, the idea that WDW would close to all but locals for anything more than soft openings like Universal is doing, just so the NBA could play there, is beyond insane to me.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> The same teams will not play back to back, remember there are a lot of teams. Think March Madness style


I doubt they are doing a tournament. They are planning on finishing the season as normal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I see ZERO chance of Disney keeping anything closed while Universal is open. For a week or two? Sure. A month? No chance. Esp if Universal allows anyone in, and not only locals



I think a month is definitely in the realm of possibility, that puts Disney at an early July opening.


----------



## Tjddis

gwynne said:


> This article gives a *possible* for scenario for how the lead up to reporting to WDW might go.
> https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...y-espn-wide-world-sports-complex?platform=amp


Article says games, practices and housing.  I hope that excludes park hopping


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think a month is definitely in the realm of possibility, that puts Disney at an early July opening.



At that point Disney would have to open July 8th because I don't see them reopening for a major holiday weekend

EDIT: July 6th*


----------



## Broncho52

xuxa777 said:


> The same teams will not play back to back, remember there are a lot of teams. Think March Madness style


 The playoffs aren’t one loss and done in the NBA each round is a 7 game series.  They could shorten the first round to 5 like it used to be but I doubt it.  It’s nothing like March madness.  The playoffs alone will be 2 months.  Granted with less and less players at WDW after each round.


----------



## gwynne

Tjddis said:


> Article says games, practices and housing.  I hope that excludes park hopping


https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...y-espn-wide-world-sports-complex?platform=ampThe article lays out a good possible scenario in the lead up to arriving at WDW. It was interesting to me.

I see private WDW parties in the players future.
A huge reason--the virus has a 35%
asymptomatic spreader rate. There is no good reason for players to be zipping to the park and  mix with regular guests who have no idea they are contagious.


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> At that point Disney would have to open July 8th because I don't see them reopening for a major holiday weekend


Do you think the other theme parks that are opening in June will shut down for the 4th? They’re reducing capacity, demand doesn’t matter.


----------



## xuxa777

Broncho52 said:


> The playoffs aren’t one loss and done in the NBA each round is a 7 game series.  They could shorten the first round to 5 like it used to be but I doubt it.  It’s nothing like March madness.  The playoffs alone will be 2 months.  Granted with less and less players at WDW after each round.



Just referencing MM to explain how multiple games are played in a day , not same teams back to back, for the poster.


----------



## Pickle Rick

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> At that point Disney would have to open July 8th because I don't see them reopening for a major holiday weekend



They could open Sunday the 5th, or Monday the 6th.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

AP article

https://apnews.com/b438c58d36f906fac6d81fd0c94476d6


----------



## SmittS

I’m glad I posted something about the UO hours. Comments put things in perspective. I guess it depends on how limited the capacity really is. Leaving around 6 does sound more relaxing, but I’d miss the TS dinners in AK and Epcot.


----------



## andyman8

I know as Disney fans we think WDW=parks, parks, parks, but the reality is that the NBA isn’t looking for a vacation for their players and employees. They’re looking for a space where they can execute total control of who comes in and out, where they know who has been tested and when, and where they can get in and out of as quickly as possible (the shorter time the “bubble” lasts, the less time there is for the virus to emerge and spread). This is about using sports facilities and hotel facilities. They could be in the middle of Idaho and it would be the same experience. That’s it.

To fully understand what a bubble league entails, I suggest watching John Oliver’s latest segment on it. They’re not just housing players and coaches; they’re housing league staff, referees, attendants, production crews, and anyone those individuals come into contact with (hotel staff, bus drivers, dining staff, etc...). Families and any non-essential personnel have not been included in any proposals so far. This is the ultimate “secure circuit.” Nobody in that circuit comes out of it until the season is over (or they’ve been eliminated). It’s not just about testing (rapid tests are still in very limited supply and are also being shown to sometimes be less accurate than the longer ones). Unless Disney dedicates a whole team of park CMs to an after hours shift and houses, isolates, and tests them, the NBA is not going to want their players in the parks, even without guests. From Disney’s perspective, it’s much easier to just house and test CMs for one resort then it is for an entire park or multiple parks. There’s just no way Disney is going to do that when they could just be open for the general public, while keeping the NBA confines to WWoS and a hotel. Perhaps they’ll offer teams some time in the parks after their last game after they’ve left the “bubble” but haven’t left Florida, but I don’t think the NBA decision will drastically impact WDW’s reopening calculus. It might a bit, but as a previous poster said, these games will go until at least September so they’re not going to wait until it’s over to reopen.


----------



## JacknSally

Spridell said:


> Wait a minute here, maybe its just me, but are we to believe that Disney is going to come straight out and say we are not opening because the NBA needs to play here?
> 
> - 60,000 workers not coming back to work
> - 4 theme parks and 2 water parks not opening
> - 40,000 hotel rooms not opening
> - hundreds of restaurants and stores not opening
> - keeping 10 DVC resorts closed to their members (which would most likely cause a class action lawsuit at that point)
> 
> ALL of this because the NBA is going to play there?
> 
> I am sorry I just see no way no how no chance Disney would do that.



*I don't know that any of us here think that or have said that. I've seen plenty posters saying that no way does Disney stay closed until the NBA's season is over, but I haven't actually seen anyone say that they would. Maybe I missed it, this thread has moved really quickly some days. Disney is in talks with the league, though, and they do have a lot of arrangements to figure out both with the laegue and with general operations.

Maybe the NBA decides to play a seriously abbreviated season like they've never done before, so WDW decides to wait to reopen to everyone until that's over, since it would just be a few weeks. 
Maybe the NBA plays a seriously abbreviated season and WDW opens to APs until that's over and the general public after that. 
Maybe the NBA plays a full season and don't have access to the parks except for special after-hours NBA-only parties. 
Maybe the NBA stays at 1-2 WDW properties and WDW fully closes those resorts to other guests. 
Maybe the NBA stays at 1-2 WDW properties and WDW only closes off sections of those resorts to other guests.
Maybe the NBA stays off property and WDW doesn't close any resorts to guests and the NBA only accesses WWOS.
Maybe the NBA needs to use some Disney transportation and Disney needs to figure out what they can allocate to the NBA and what they can allocate to guests.
Maybe the NBA has their own transportation but WDW needs to figure out bus parking at the resorts. Idk.
Maybe the NBA is limited to only being at the resort or at WWOS so Disney needs to figure out food supply issues. 

My point is, what WDW does with reopening the parks and resorts to guests may depend on what they have to do to satisfy this deal with the NBA - but the NBA deal also may not have any impact on reopening the parks/resorts at all. No one knows. There are a ton of possible scenarios and I'm sure WDW is looking at every one of them. *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

As the regular season plays out & teams are eliminated and leave  - the resorts may be impacted for a week or two. No reason to close off parks, WWoS is a massive self contained entity, even the MLS players won’t cross paths with the NBA Teams...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

How much will NBA pay Disney for this? I would assume a pretty penny


----------



## Broncho52

OnceUponATime15 said:


> As the regular season plays out & teams are eliminated and leave  - the resorts may be impacted for a week or two. No reason to close off parks, WWoS is a massive self contained entity, even the MLS players won’t cross paths with the NBA Teams...


Correct.  The last month of the two months playoffs there would only be 4 teams and then down to two the last two weeks of that month.  As it progresses it will become less and less cumbersome.  The NBA hasn’t decided yet on going to straight to the playoffs or finishing the regular season.  If they go straight to the playoffs it will be easier to pull off all of the logistics. as only 16 teams would need to be at WDW and half would leave every two weeks.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> How much will NBA pay Disney for this? I would assume a pretty penny


It’s a win win for both. Disney is able to get some sports content for ABC/ESPN as well as get paid for use of their facilities. NBA gets TV revenue and to finish their season.


----------



## Broncho52

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> How much will NBA pay Disney for this? I would assume a pretty penny


Disney would have to be highly motivated to finish the NBA season. ESPN has the TV rights to a lot of the Playoffs, one of the two conference finals and the Finals.  They will want that revenue that comes with that.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> It’s a win win for both. Disney is able to get some sports content for ABC/ESPN as well as get paid for use of their facilities. NBA gets TV revenue and to finish their season.



Well then I personally think all NBA players should stay at the all star sports resort. Its only right


----------



## bookwormde

Mit88 said:


> They’re being paid millions of dollars to play a game. I think they can handle what normal people have been doing for the last 70 days.


most families have been in their home, not 1 or 2 400 sqft hotel rooms,


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> It’s a win win for both. Disney is able to get some sports content for ABC/ESPN as well as get paid for use of their facilities. NBA gets TV revenue and to finish their season.


Definitely!  I don't think this impacts the resorts or parks opening up at all.  Completely separate.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Does park access not defeat or severely impact the point of a single site concept? I wonder if it could be thought of as a lesser of two evils, give em controlled park access at certain times (after hours) to stop players but mostly their families from getting antsy and going elsewhere.


Unless they have exclusive park access & it never opens to the public til after their season is over.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


> Definitely!  I don't think this impacts the resorts or parks opening up at all.  Completely separate.


I do think it impacts the resorts though at least at the beginning when most of the teams are on property. Depending on what Resorts they use. Doubt it would it would be the All Stars.


----------



## Sarahslay

LSUmiss said:


> Good point. And that might be why VAH & all those extra ticket events have been canceled already.


but they haven't cancelled the two VAH in July.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well then I personally think all NBA players should stay at the all star sports resort. Its only right



from the AP guy’s twitter feed lol!! too funny...


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

I think Disney looking at this situation as a financial and PR issue.  Disney rather have the recognition that they bought sports back. Let’s face it many families either cancelled or moved their vacation this summer.  Right now there’s a backlash about mask.  Everyone saying it’s so hot, it’s one thing to have to deal with it at Disney Springs but in a theme park, they know it’s a nightmare.  If they open in Aug or Sept the weather will start to cool down.  People love the fall at Disney, hey they can even sell Halloween mask to wear around.  I think they thought about it and said why open at a reduced capacity when we can host the NBA for a month or two.  Sure the Disney community will be upset, but the mainstream media will love them. I’m thinking they will open in August so they can charge for Halloween parties and Food & Wine events.  Heck the other day the Disney Blog had some type of midway to Halloween. I really felt that was the way of saying things will be back to normal then. 
If they do open in July it will be so ridiculous most people won’t want to go.  DVC is something completely different, they may open for them.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> I do think it impacts the resorts though at least at the beginning when most of the teams are on property. Depending on what Resorts they use. Doubt it would it would be the All Stars.


Unless they stay off property at 1 of those bigger hotels....who knows.   

If WDW delays opening for NBA I think the PR backlash would be unbelievable


----------



## RWinNOLA

bookwormde said:


> most families have been in their home, not 1 or 2 400 sqft hotel rooms,



Maybe you need to look at this a little differently.  If you were given the option to earn the balance of your multi million contract by having to suffer through staying in a resort for a couple of months, would you do it?

Also consider that wherever they stay will likely be an NBA only resort.  I’m sure they will have access to the resort pools and restaurants.  I’d also expect that Disney and the NBA would also plan plenty of private events for the players.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw this posted that multiple attractions at Universal are showing up now in the app with a "virtual line closed" tag - so could be sign of how things will operate there


----------



## TDSAXX

Mit88 said:


> There will always be people that will do whatever they want, whenever they want.


You mean like driving from NY to MD to catch a flight to FL to avoid the 14 day mandatory quarantine.


----------



## Cfiiitz

We all love speaking in absolutes like “they would never” or “they have to” or “they won’t” but the reality is that things will change to adapt to this situation.
With regard to the NBA and finishing the regular season into the playoffs I think it is extremely likely that the normal format is extensively modified for time and space.
The NHL announced yesterday a potential format where they have games in four host cities. Instead of finishing the regular season they are going to have the top 24 teams compete, three teams from each conference are getting a bye and the remainder of the teams will play a three game series to get in. So yeah, they have switched it up a lot. Don’t be surprised if the NBA makes similar changes to make things go faster.
It could be more like March Madness than the NBA playoffs for sure.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> If they open in Aug or Sept the weather will start to cool down.


 
 Clearly you’ve never been to WDW in August.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Broncho52 said:


> Correct.  The last month of the two months playoffs there would only be 4 teams and then down to two the last two weeks of that month.  As it progresses it will become less and less cumbersome.  The NBA hasn’t decided yet on going to straight to the playoffs or finishing the regular season.  If they go straight to the playoffs it will be easier to pull off all of the logistics. as only 16 teams would need to be at WDW and half would leave every two weeks.



Sort of makes sense to just go straight to the playoffs.  Right there you reduce the number of people involved by almost 50% and for the teams hopelessly out of it, what is the motivation to be quarantined, risk getting sick or even just a regular injury, etc.  

If I was on the Lakers I would be way more open to this type is set up than if I was on the Knicks for example


----------



## Sarahslay

Just as an observation: I have been watching availability closely for weeks now, and when I went in yesterday and looked at my dates every resort showed availability. Upon going in today there are two resorts that show consistent unavailability for the whole of July : CSR and CR. No other resorts, just those two (with the exception of the GF villas who go on and off having availability), and all the other resorts have many room categories open. Last I check CR this week they looked like they still had a lot of room categories open so I doubt so many people moved their trips to CR that it's now booked for the whole month (I haven't looked at other months)


----------



## andyman8

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I think Disney looking at this situation as a financial and PR issue.  Disney rather have the recognition that they bought sports back. Let’s face it many families either cancelled or moved their vacation this summer.  Right now there’s a backlash about mask.  Everyone saying it’s so hot, it’s one thing to have to deal with it at Disney Springs but in a theme park, they know it’s a nightmare.  If they open in Aug or Sept the weather will start to cool down.  People love the fall at Disney, hey they can even sell Halloween mask to wear around.  I think they thought about it and said why open at a reduced capacity when we can host the NBA for a month or two.  Sure the Disney community will be upset, but the mainstream media will love them. I’m thinking they will open in August so they can charge for Halloween parties and Food & Wine events.  Heck the other day the Disney Blog had some type of midway to Halloween. I really felt that was the way of saying things will be back to normal then.
> If they do open in July it will be so ridiculous most people won’t want to go.  DVC is something completely different, they may open for them.


The words “August,” “Disney,” and “cool down” don’t generally go together. Disney’s not going to wait until October to reopen. They’re not going to let UOR have three or four months of operation without them. They’re not going to let masks dictate whether they lose millions more dollars by keeping the parks closed.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sort of makes sense to just go straight to the playoffs.  Right there you reduce the number of people involved by almost 50% and for the teams hopelessly out of it, what is the motivation to be quarantined, risk getting sick or even just a regular injury, etc.
> 
> If I was on the Lakers I would be way more open to this type is set up than if I was on the Knicks for example



excoeot that costs the nba a ton of money with regional tv Deals. One reason to go Back is to complete those contracts.


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> Just as an observation: I have been watching availability closely for weeks now, and when I went in yesterday and looked at my dates every resort showed availability. Upon going in today there are two resorts that show consistent unavailability for the whole of July : CSR and CR. No other resorts, just those two (with the exception of the GF villas who go on and off having availability), and all the other resorts have many room categories open. Last I check CR this week they looked like they still had a lot of room categories open so I doubt so many people moved their trips to CR that it's now booked for the whole month (I haven't looked at other months)


Unavailability goes thru August.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Yes, August is hot however it’s also Halloween season for Disney, it’s easier for them to deal with the masks.


----------



## skeeter31

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Yes, August is hot however it’s also Halloween season for Disney, it’s easier for them to deal with the masks.


Yeah I don’t think Disney cares about that aspect. The ban on masks isn’t even relaxed during the Halloween parties for guests over (I believe) 14.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Jroceagles said:


> Unless they stay off property at 1 of those bigger hotels....who knows.
> 
> If WDW delays opening for NBA I think the PR backlash would be unbelievable



I thought there were rumors on this board that CSR was showing no availability and the thinking’s was that Disney was likely blocking out those rooms for the NBA.


----------



## gottalovepluto

RWinNOLA said:


> I thought there were rumors on this board that CSR was showing no availability and the thinking’s was that Disney was likely blocking out those rooms for the NBA.


Yes but then it started trickling back in. Now it’s all gone again and it’s gone for longer, for an amount of time that matches the new timeline.


----------



## bookwormde

RWinNOLA said:


> Maybe you need to look at this a little differently.  If you were given the option to earn the balance of your multi million contract by having to suffer through staying in a resort for a couple of months, would you do it?
> 
> Also consider that wherever they stay will likely be an NBA only resort.  I’m sure they will have access to the resort pools and restaurants.  I’d also expect that Disney and the NBA would also plan plenty of private events for the players.


it is not the players  that i am referencing it is their families. I have done 30 days in 4 and 5 star hotels as a teenager. It is fun at first but gets very old. 75 days and the kids will be climbing the walls


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


> Unless they stay off property at 1 of those bigger hotels....who knows.
> 
> If WDW delays opening for NBA I think the PR backlash would be unbelievable


The only reason I see them delaying it while the NBA plays is that they don't see enough rooms booked to justify opening yet. Remember the cost of opening has to be lower then being closed.


----------



## skeeter31

bookwormde said:


> it is not the players  that i am referencing it is their families. I have done 30 days in 4 and 5 star hotels as a teenager. It is fun at first but gets very old. 75 days and the kids will be climbing the walls


It hasn’t been announced anywhere, but everything I’ve read about all sports returning to action in these bubble situations involves the players not having their families with them. Going to be very tough, but that’s what I had been reading earlier about NHL and even MLB.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

andyman8 said:


> The words “August,” “Disney,” and “cool down” don’t generally go together. Disney’s not going to wait until October to reopen. They’re not going to let UOR have three or four months of operation without them. They’re not going to let masks dictate whether they lose millions more dollars by keeping the parks closed.



I don’t think the park will reopen in October, I’m thinking maybe mid to late August. Yes it’s hot however Disney can spin it to hey everyone let’s wear a Halloween mask. Less people complaining better for them. 

Many families are not coming this summer, they reschedule, so they will get their money later. It’s possible they may open to locals AP with very reduced hours.


----------



## skeeter31

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> I don’t think the park will reopen in October, I’m thinking maybe mid to late August. Yes it’s hot however Disney can spin it to hey everyone let’s wear a Halloween mask. Let’s people complaining better for them.
> 
> Many families are not coming this summer, they reschedule, so they will get their money later. It’s possible they may open to locals AP with very reduced hours.


Again, I don’t think the masks are that big of an issue in that regard. The population knows about masks. Disney doesn't have to “spin” it any direction. They just need to decide how they are going to enforce it.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> It is not going to take 3 months, they will be playing multiple games a day, and at the start, there will be probably at least  4 to 6 games a day. They could most likely knock it all out in less than a month,



There are between 14-17 regular season games left to be played. I think they’re 8-10 away from hitting their required amount for their regional networks contracted fulfillment. Then the playoffs which is 2 months in and of itself.

The amount of time off during this stoppage will end up being the same amount as a regular NBA offseason. They’re not going to be plowing out games to rush the season along in risk of players getting hurt.

There is literally a 0% chance they can finish in 2 months let alone in one month


----------



## bookwormde

skeeter31 said:


> It hasn’t been announced anywhere, but everything I’ve read about all sports returning to action in these bubble situations involves the players not having their families with them. Going to be very tough, but that’s what I had been reading earlier about NHL and even MLB.


https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-will-n...y-coronavirus-covid19-pandemic-034819248.html


----------



## Mit88

TDSAXX said:


> You mean like driving from NY to MD to catch a flight to FL to avoid the 14 day mandatory quarantine.



Yup, exactly like that. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.  Good thing I’ll likely never see you in my life and my decision will never affect you. If Florida wants to discriminate against my entire state because they’re too ignorant to realize that the state of NY isn’t just NYC, then yes, I’m going to go about going on my vacation my own way.


----------



## skeeter31

bookwormde said:


> https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-will-n...y-coronavirus-covid19-pandemic-034819248.html


I hope that’s the case. We still don’t know for sure. That article is over 20 days old and is just the opinion of a basketball reporter. Not a direct quote from the NBA.


----------



## Sarahslay

cakebaker said:


> Unavailability goes thru August.


Yep, I am extremely bored so I just went and plugged in very odd dates and ranges for all of July-August, no CR or CSR. Truly weird since CR would be probably the hardest to put people in a bubble, unless they moved a lot of people there from CSR but I think we would have heard about that by now.


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> There are between 14-17 regular season games left to be played. I think they’re 8-10 away from hitting their required amount for their regional networks contracted fulfillment. Then the playoffs which is 2 months in and of itself.
> 
> The amount of time off during this stoppage will end up being the same amount as a regular NBA offseason. They’re not going to be plowing out games to rush the season along in risk of players getting hurt.
> 
> There is literally a 0% chance they can finish in 2 months let alone in one month


So with that scenario...would they really delay parks and resorts opening until its over?


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Yes, August is hot however it’s also Halloween season for Disney, it’s easier for them to deal with the masks.


 They aren’t staying closed because of masks. Halloween masks aren’t allowed except young children, and they don’t cover your nose or mouth.


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> Yep, I am extremely bored so I just went and plugged in very odd dates and ranges for all of July-August, no CR or CSR. Truly weird since CR would be probably the hardest to put people in a bubble, unless they moved a lot of people there from CSR but I think we would have heard about that by now.


I can’t explain no CL at any resort either. It’s a real puzzler.


----------



## Mit88

Jroceagles said:


> So with that scenario...would they really delay parks and resorts opening until its over?



IMO, no. Even though the deal they have with the NBA is nice, Turner sports isn’t going to allow Disney to monopolize the remaining games just because they’re allowing them to use the resort. So they’re not going to be rolling in money just because they’re holding these games. They still need to open the parks and resorts to start seeing the money they want to roll in. People are looking into the NBA situation a little too much. These players have to quarantine while finishing the season. They’re not going to be given free reign over the entire property because the odds of them catching the virus increases with any additional reign their given on the property


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> I can’t explain no CL at any resort either. It’s a real puzzler.


Unless they’re just wiping CL all together?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> IMO, no. Even though the deal they have with the NBA is nice, Turner sports isn’t going to allow Disney to monopolize the remaining games just because they’re allowing them to use the resort. So they’re not going to be rolling in money just because they’re holding these games. They still need to open the parks and resorts to start seeing the money they want to roll in. People are looking into the NBA situation a little too much. These players have to quarantine while finishing the season. They’re not going to be given free reign over the entire property because the odds of them catching the virus increases with any additional reign their given on the property


I can only see them delaying the opening cause the demand isn't there yet. With the money the NBA is probably paying Disney to host them it brings in money without calling a lot of CMs back. I only say that cause of how everyone says there is lots of availability.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Unless they have exclusive park access & it never opens to the public til after their season is over.


But again, Disney would then have to isolate, house, and test all CMs in those parks as well. That would be a massive, costly undertaking that would be much harder than just having the NBA stick to the resort and having regular guests stay in the other resorts and go to the parks.



e_yerger said:


> Unless they’re just wiping CL all together?


The only thing I can think of is that since Disney Signature Services is all on furlough right now, maybe they just don’t want any new CL reservations in the short term. It could also be that they’ll still trying to figure out how they’re going to do CL in the age of social distancing. I did have the option of a CL room at YC when I booked my NYE trip.

ETA: All those CL rooms have disappeared for at YC for NYE.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Unless they’re just wiping CL all together?


Possible, but I can’t see why they’d give up that kind of revenue. They can adapt their food offerings. It’s just strange it all seemed to happen at the same time- complete close of CS and CSR and CL at all resorts and the NBA thing. Could be coincidence...could be something else. Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> But again, Disney would then have to isolate, house, and test all CMs in those parks as well. That would be a massive, costly undertaking that would be much harder than just having the NBA stick to the resort and having regular guests stay in the other resorts and go to the parks.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that since Disney Signature Services is all on furlough right now, maybe they just don’t want any new CL reservations in the short term. It could also be that they’ll still trying to figure out how they’re going to do CL in the age of social distancing. I did have the option of a CL room at YC when I booked my NYE trip.
> 
> ETA: All those CL rooms have disappeared for at YC for NYE.


Well now that’s ridiculous! I would expect Disney to put some effort into getting that money maker running by NYE in one form or another. Even if it’s relocating offerings to conference rooms for distancing and slimming down on offerings so CMs can bring them to the tables.


----------



## Sarahslay

cakebaker said:


> I can’t explain no CL at any resort either. It’s a real puzzler.


That is really odd, I am staying at Poly for my July trip and look daily at room availability and up until today the club level was wide open.


----------



## stayathomehero

Maybe LeBron booked all the CL rooms for himself, so he can stay in a different room every night.


----------



## Karin1984

Did people see this video? It's from TDR Explorer (one of the best English sites on the Asian Disney parks), it's the week after the re-opening of Shanghai:


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Possible, but I can’t see why they’d give up that kind of revenue. They can adapt their food offerings. It’s just strange it all seemed to happen at the same time- complete close of CS and CSR and CL at all resorts and the NBA thing. Could be coincidence...could be something else. Is it Wednesday yet?


Watch Wed come with news that SeaWorld is presenting. And maybe WDW. Oh, WDW is just submitting a plan. Wait, wait, WDW says they aren’t. Oh ok. NOW we know SeaWorld is presenting to the Task Force tomorrow. Most likely.

I’m ready to throw my hands up  I can see the next few weeks feeling just as Groundhog Day as the last few weeks have felt...
*WDW slaughters hopes and dreams of those booked mid-June*
*SeaWorld presents*
*WDW abstains from voting*
*rumors swirl WDW will present next week*
*mayor confirms it’s absolutely a possibility*
*another week of WDW reservations slaughtered, July peeps getting anxious now*
*a minor theme park we didn’t even know existed presents next*
*rumors swirl it really truly is WDW next, two different insiders at the mayors office confirm it*
*no meeting week after. Everyone and their brother is open besides Disney anyway, maybe they should just disband the task force?*

Meanwhile we are still arguing about NBA and MLS players partying it up in WDW and The Great Mask Debate continues to rage on approx every 12 hours...


----------



## MrsBooch

Spridell said:


> Legally speaking, per our DVC contracts, its going to get tough for Disney to keep all DVC resorts closed much past July 1.
> 
> Even if the parks are closed, pools, restaurants etc.....they are going to have to make those rooms available for guests to stay.



Yeah I’m very interested to see how much longer the DVC resorts remain closed bc that is a whole other ballgame. Particularly HHI &
Vero - given that South Carolina is all but totally open, & I know for a fact that timeshares in that area are open. I don’t care if the parks are open or not, the parks were never in the contract or agreement - they’re not a guarantee - but as of Friday the stare of florida gave the ok for almost all of coastal Florida counties to once again be able to accept short term vacation rentals. Nothing is standing in their way for Vero or HHI - I can see this turning into a legal issue if they 1. Keep dragging their feet on those resorts and 2. Continue to remain totally silent about reopening plans


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Well now that’s ridiculous! I would expect Disney to put some effort into getting that money maker running by NYE in one form or another. Even if it’s relocating offerings to conference rooms for distancing and slimming down on offerings so CMs can bring them to the tables.


I'm inclined to agree. I was surprised as well, and it's not like all the CL rooms were just booked up overnight. For those dates, there was availability of basically every CL room type. It also maybe confirms that the removal of CL rooms is unrelated to the NBA. I don't think the NBA will still be playing games at WDW on NYE lol.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I was surprised as well, and it's not like all the CL rooms were just booked up overnight. For those dates, there was availability of basically every CL room type. It also maybe confirms that the removal of CL rooms is unrelated to the NBA. I don't think the NBA will still be playing games at WDW on NYE lol.


Random dates in October still pull up CL at BC...


----------



## Mzpalmtree

andyman8 said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I was surprised as well, and it's not like all the CL rooms were just booked up overnight. For those dates, there was availability of basically every CL room type. It also maybe confirms that the removal of CL rooms is unrelated to the NBA. I don't think the NBA will still be playing games at WDW on NYE lol.


I don’t know about YC, but CL rooms are bookable at all the resorts again starting Sept  1 and I did see bookable CL rooms at the Poly for NYE but I didn’t check other resorts.
Edited to add: CL is bookable at all resorts except CR after Sept 1. CR is completely unavailable in all room categories until late Sept for some reason.


----------



## andyman8

Mzpalmtree said:


> I don’t know about YC, but CL rooms are bookable at all the resorts again starting Sept  1 and I did see bookable CL rooms at the Poly for NYE but I didn’t check other resorts.


It could also be that they're setting capacity restrictions for the lounges, so once a certain number of CL rooms has been booked, the remainder are removed from inventory.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

andyman8 said:


> It could also be that they're setting capacity restrictions for the lounges, so once a certain number of CL rooms has been booked, the remainder are removed from inventory.


It could be. A lot of the lounges can get pretty crowded.


----------



## Eric Smith

gwynne said:


> https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...y-espn-wide-world-sports-complex?platform=ampThe article lays out a good possible scenario in the lead up to arriving at WDW. It was interesting to me.
> 
> I see private WDW parties in the players future.
> A huge reason--the virus has a 35%
> asymptomatic spreader rate. There is no good reason for players to be zipping to the park and  mix with regular guests who have no idea they are contagious.


Why on Earth would the players go to the parks?


----------



## Mit88

If Disney were to close off all parks for the private use of NBA players, it would probably offset the deal they made with the NBA, and then some. Not sure if you guys know, its not free to run a theme park. And I seriously doubt they’d be charging NBA players admission prices, which is irrelevant because even if they did, it wouldnt come close to what it would cost to turn the rides on, turn the lights and water on, pay and have maintenance and CMs, etc. Then you would have to house the CMs and other workers in isolation along with the NBA players in order to ensure they dont go home, go to the grocery store, contract the virus, bring it on to Disney property and an NBA player gets sick. That also would cost a ton of money. All of that money just to let NBA players have free reign of the parks and whatever resorts they want to stay at....yeah, seems logical. 



As for these millionaires being “stuck” in a hotel for 3+ months with all these lovely amenities theyd have with their families with them. Ask anyone in the military if they enjoy not making millions of dollars while being away from their families for months, or even years. They love what they do, but I’m sure they’d also love to be able to be in the “terrible” situation that NBA players are in having to be stuck with their families at a beautiful resort with great food, pools, and other amenities. 



You know how Disney would make the most money, and the most logical option would be? Open the theme parks and non NBA used resorts to the public AND collect money from the NBA AND collect money from TV marketing.


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Watch Wed come with news that SeaWorld is presenting. And maybe WDW. Oh, WDW is just submitting a plan. Wait, wait, WDW says they aren’t. Oh ok. NOW we know SeaWorld is presenting to the Task Force tomorrow. Most likely.
> 
> I’m ready to throw my hands up  I can see the next few weeks feeling just as Groundhog Day as the last few weeks have felt...
> *WDW slaughters hopes and dreams of those booked mid-June*
> *SeaWorld presents*
> *WDW abstains from voting*
> *rumors swirl WDW will present next week*
> *mayor confirms it’s absolutely a possibility*
> *another week of WDW reservations slaughtered, July peeps getting anxious now*
> *a minor theme park we didn’t even know existed presents next*
> *rumors swirl it really truly is WDW next, two different insiders at the mayors office confirm it*
> *no meeting week after. Everyone and their brother is open besides Disney anyway, maybe they should just disband the task force?*
> 
> Meanwhile we are still arguing about NBA and MLS players partying it up in WDW and The Great Mask Debate continues to rage on approx every 12 hours...


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> Why on Earth would the players go to the parks?


If they bring their families with them I can see why would. It would be a good way to do a soft opening. Once the regular season is over then open it to everyone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> If they bring their families with them I can see why would. It would be a good way to do a soft opening. Once the regular season is over then open it to everyone.



And they will shop.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I can only see them delaying the opening cause the demand isn't there yet. With the money the NBA is probably paying Disney to host them it brings in money without calling a lot of CMs back. *I only say that cause of how everyone says there is lots of availability*.



And as soon as Disney announces their opening date, those rooms would be booked quicker than the time it would take to remove a mask. There is no evidence that theres no demand yet. We dont know what it will be when they give out their date, but chances are, if Disney is open, people will go. More than likely, enough people to fill up their desired capacity


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> If Disney were to close off all parks for the private use of NBA players, it would probably offset the deal they made with the NBA, and then some. Not sure if you guys know, its not free to run a theme park. And I seriously doubt they’d be charging NBA players admission prices, which is irrelevant because even if they did, it wouldnt come close to what it would cost to turn the rides on, turn the lights and water on, pay and have maintenance and CMs, etc. Then you would have to house the CMs and other workers in isolation along with the NBA players in order to ensure they dont go home, go to the grocery store, contract the virus, bring it on to Disney property and an NBA player gets sick. That also would cost a ton of money. All of that money just to let NBA players have free reign of the parks and whatever resorts they want to stay at....yeah, seems logical.
> 
> 
> 
> As for these millionaires being “stuck” in a hotel for 3+ months with all these lovely amenities theyd have with their families with them. Ask anyone in the military if they enjoy not making millions of dollars while being away from their families for months, or even years. They love what they do, but I’m sure they’d also love to be able to be in the “terrible” situation that NBA players are in having to be stuck with their families at a beautiful resort with great food, pools, and other amenities.
> 
> 
> 
> You know how Disney would make the most money, and the most logical option would be? Open the theme parks and non NBA used resorts to the public AND collect money from the NBA AND collect money from TV marketing.


Yes that would make the most money if it was that easy. Going by some on here there is lots availability for July. Which possibly not enough demand for limited capacity.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> And as soon as Disney announces their opening date, those rooms would be booked quicker than the time it would take to remove a mask. There is no evidence that theres no demand yet. We dont know what it will be when they give out their date, but chances are, if Disney is open, people will go. More than likely, enough people to fill up their desired capacity


It could also be the opposite too. Outside of these boards I'm not sure how much demand there is for people to travel right now. Especially paying Disney prices and not getting a full Disney experience.


----------



## bb32

I’m assuming CL stands for Club Lounge or Club Level.

Most clubs are self serviced with 2/3 attendants. However as of now self service probably won’t happen anytime soon and you can’t have people sharing utensils or lingering over open food. So what do you do? Carry only prepackaged granola bars, packaged pastries, juice boxes. Well now your food costs go up. Does Disney make less money or pass this along to guests for a higher admission? Wouldn’t count on Disney opting to make less so price goes up. Higher admission equals more complaints because now instead of lox and bagels people are eating packaged Nature Valley bars.

Or do you keep food the same but have more attendants to serve guests plates style? Now labor costs skyrocket. Lounges typically operate at a loss anyway so it wouldn’t be worth it unless admission prices went up. Plated meals take longer than buffet style so now you’ve decreased your pax count and thus the amount of CLs you can sell.

These are just a few of the MANY variables in play all over the resort. Long answer short if Disney can find a way to generate a profit while maintaining appropriate safety standards it’ll be open. If they can’t it’s easier to keep it closed.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes that would make the most money if it was that easy. Going by some on here there is lots availability for July. Which possibly not enough demand for limited capacity.



My gym is closed, theres no one waiting in line outside to use their facility. That doesnt mean theres no demand for people to go to the gym, it means that theres no point in going to line up at the gym while its closed. 

The amount of availability at Disney resorts is because people aren’t booking until they know theyre going to be open


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

Jrb1979 said:


> If they bring their families with them I can see why would. It would be a good way to do a soft opening. Once the regular season is over then open it to everyone.





SaintsManiac said:


> And they will shop.



Those are very good points.  I could see Disney doing a soft opening with them.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mzpalmtree said:


> I don’t know about YC, but CL rooms are bookable at all the resorts again starting Sept  1 and I did see bookable CL rooms at the Poly for NYE but I didn’t check other resorts.
> Edited to add: CL is bookable at all resorts except CR after Sept 1. CR is completely unavailable in all room categories until late Sept for some reason.


There is almost full CL room availability at CR the week of Christmas, I actually have a CR CL room booked so ran over there once someone said something about NYE being booked up. There is still plenty of availability (and I'm reminded how happy I am to have a BB offer for our room because OMG the price!)


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Random dates in October still pull up CL at BC...


Everything opens up in October. CL and CSR. Tells you that the lack of availability isn’t that they’re doing away with it, at least permanently.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So the day after that August 31st rumour was floated rooms are unavailable to be booked until that date? I know people are unable to modify, but I’m getting an error even booking on their site. Is it resort wide?

Hmmm.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wait. You’re telling me it actually costs money to open theme parks?!? No. No way. This is the most outrageous claim that’s been made yet.


It could also be why they are taking their time to open. Which could be why they are getting the NBA. It makes them money without having to open the parks.


----------



## Sarahslay

DGsAtBLT said:


> So the day after that August 31st rumour was floated rooms are unavailable to be booked until that date? I know people are unable to modify, but I’m getting an error even booking on their site. Is it resort wide?
> 
> Hmmm.


I think they're having IT issues, I have super fast internet and the site is slooooooow right now. Will love to see exactly what the IT team is getting their fingers on this time *sarcasm*


----------



## RWinNOLA

SaintsManiac said:


> And they will shop.



I have absolutely no inside information but there is NOT A CHANCE that WDW would delay opening until the NBA season is over.  Especially when other major attractions in the Orlando area are opening. 

The NBA has 30 teams.  Each team has a max of 17 active players.  So make it 25 with coaches.  That’s 750 players and coaches.  Allow spouses and family and you’re probably around 2000 (many are unmarried and no kids).  Throw in referees and NBA league officials and maybe you’re up to 2500 people.  

No way would WDW shut down the parks and all other resorts for months to accommodate about 2500 people.  Doesn’t matter how much money they spend, no way would it overcome the expense of operating the parks for so few people. 

My guess is they are looking at the NBA as an additional potential revenue stream to offset lower revenue from reduced park capacities when they do open to the public.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyQueen1320 said:


> Those are very good points.  I could see Disney doing a soft opening with them.


Oh for heavens sake Disney is not using NBA player’s families as test subjects for their park operations. It would destroy the point of quarantining the NBA, the object is to limit outside exposure. I suspect amongst Disney staff at the resort there will be Children’s Activities staff for them. What a choice for those CMs- stir crazy NBA kids or Mask Brigade?...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> It could also be why they are taking their time to open. Which could be why they are getting the NBA. It makes them money without having to open the parks.



This is what I figured would be the only reason the NBA causes a delay in opening the parks (and I’m not sure that it actually does). It allows them to bring in revenue while possibly staying closed until a date they’re more comfortable with. It being less revenue than opening the resorts and parks may not be an issue. I don’t know. I don’t pretend to be a fly on the wall when decisions are made, cool as it would be. I also agree with posters in the dedicated NBA thread who have pointed out it may be a PR issue to the relative few who want to go to WDW immediately, but would be a huge win for NBA fans.

I still think most likely scenario is NBA delaying the announcement but not the opening, but hey speculating is half the fun.


----------



## Owlpost23

EveDallas said:


> It's obvious that you see Universal as some sort of cut rate park, but dismissing it as a "locals park" is pretty insulting. Plenty of people come from all over America and overseas and happily spend a week or more there, never setting foot in Disney. Is it really that hard to just enjoy what you like without putting down what others like?


Agree completely.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Owlpost23 said:


> Agree completely.



Disneyland is considered a locals park, and many Disney fans think Disneyland is superior to Magic Kingdom. All it means is it has a relatively large amount of local guests vs tourists. It does not mean it’s a regional park not worthy of traveling to.

This one has stumped me as to why it keeps coming up and bothering people. It’s like someone called it Six Flags or something


----------



## Sarahslay

bb32 said:


> I’m assuming CL stands for Club Lounge or Club Level.
> 
> Most clubs are self serviced with 2/3 attendants. However as of now self service probably won’t happen anytime soon and you can’t have people sharing utensils or lingering over open food. So what do you do? Carry only prepackaged granola bars, packaged pastries, juice boxes. Well now your food costs go up. Does Disney make less money or pass this along to guests for a higher admission? Wouldn’t count on Disney opting to make less so price goes up. Higher admission equals more complaints because now instead of lox and bagels people are eating packaged Nature Valley bars.
> 
> Or do you keep food the same but have more attendants to serve guests plates style? Now labor costs skyrocket. Lounges typically operate at a loss anyway so it wouldn’t be worth it unless admission prices went up. Plated meals take longer than buffet style so now you’ve decreased your pax count and thus the amount of CLs you can sell.
> 
> These are just a few of the MANY variables in play all over the resort. Long answer short if Disney can find a way to generate a profit while maintaining appropriate safety standards it’ll be open. If they can’t it’s easier to keep it closed.


By "admission" do you mean the higher room rate Disney charges people who stay in club level rooms? I also don't think pre-packaged food would up their cost, some of them actually do serve some amazing food for 3 meals and dessert, plus alcohol and other beverages throughout the day. It's not just lox and bagels, I've had pork belly, scallops, what my daughters believe is the best mac n' cheese in the world, and a fresh waffle bar (and that was just on my January trip to BWI CL, and that's not even all the food I had). Their cost in many of the CL, although they aren't all created equal in offerings, is still pretty high so replacing a lot of this food with granola bar and other snack packets isn't going to affect that price point at all. If anything people would be screaming they aren't getting what they paid for. I can see how it would be near impossible to impose restrictions with their services though, and I would understand if they stopped offering it in the time being to cut down on the headache it would bring.


----------



## RWinNOLA

gottalovepluto said:


> Oh for heavens sake Disney is not using NBA player’s families as test subjects for their park operations. It would destroy the point of quarantining the NBA, the object is to limit outside exposure. I suspect amongst Disney staff at the resort there will be Children’s Activities staff for them. What a choice for those CMs- stir crazy NBA kids or Mask Brigade?...



I’m with you.  Some of the ideas being thrown around on here just make no sense.  

I get that people are frustrated and growing tired of waiting for some actual news from Disney but of the things being thrown out there are nonsense.  

Disney will have their cake and eat it to.  

They will get the NBA in and isolate them to their resort and WWOS while throwing in a bunch of extracurricular stuff for entertainment.  This will create a huge revenue stream mostly from ESPN broadcasting games.  
They will also open the parks when they feel they are ready and this decision will be independent of whatever happens with the NBA.


----------



## Jrb1979

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m with you.  Some of the ideas being thrown around on here just make no sense.
> 
> I get that people are frustrated and growing tired of waiting for some actual news from Disney but of the things being thrown out there are nonsense.
> 
> Disney will have their cake and eat it to.
> 
> They will get the NBA in and isolate them to their resort and WWOS while throwing in a bunch of extracurricular stuff for entertainment.  This will create a huge revenue stream mostly from ESPN broadcasting games.
> They will also open the parks when they feel they are ready and this decision will be independent of whatever happens with the NBA.


What I do believe is now that the NBA is all but confirmed to play at Disney they won't feel they need to open the parks as quick. They can maybe wait til things get better in regards to the virus


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

[


Jrb1979 said:


> What I do believe is now that the NBA is all but confirmed to play at Disney they won't feel they need to open the parks as quick. They can maybe wait til things get better in regards to the virus




Nothing better than giving the millionaires some money to make while leaving all the cast members home trying to make ends meet and alienating your park base. I highly doubt they would do that


----------



## RWinNOLA

Jrb1979 said:


> What I do believe is now that the NBA is all but confirmed to play at Disney they won't feel they need to open the parks as quick. They can maybe wait til things get better in regards to the virus



I really don’t see how one has anything to do with the other.


----------



## SierraT

DGsAtBLT said:


> So the day after that August 31st rumour was floated rooms are unavailable to be booked until that date? I know people are unable to modify, but I’m getting an error even booking on their site. Is it resort wide?
> 
> Hmmm.


I was able to book 8/1 - 8/10 at Yacht Club.

Could not modify so just cancelled our June 1 trip (finally) and rebooked.  We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## TexasChick123

Jrb1979 said:


> What I do believe is now that the NBA is all but confirmed to play at Disney they won't feel they need to open the parks as quick. They can maybe wait til things get better in regards to the virus



Disney is hemorrhaging money. They will take all revenue streams they can get. They won’t give up one for the other when they can have both.


----------



## TDSAXX

Mit88 said:


> Yup, exactly like that. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.  Good thing I’ll likely never see you in my life and my decision will never affect you. If Florida wants to discriminate against my entire state because they’re too ignorant to realize that the state of NY isn’t just NYC, then yes, I’m going to go about going on my vacation my own way.


My feelings weren’t hurt at all.  Just pointing out your hypocrisy at criticizing others for not following the rules.


----------



## DisneyQueen1320

At the earliest it appears Disney will open in July, what’s another month.  I’m not saying they will wait until 2021, I’m saying some time in Aug.  At this point waiting another 4 to 6 weeks from July will have a small impact.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TexasChick123 said:


> Disney is hemorrhaging money. They will take all revenue streams they can get. They won’t give up one for the other when they can have both.



As we have been shown over and over in the last few months, none of us know definitively what Disney absolutely will or won’t do. The game has changed significantly.

If revenue was the sole concern they would be open ASAP alongside the small parks and Universal.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> What I do believe is now that the NBA is all but confirmed to play at Disney they won't feel they need to open the parks as quick. They can maybe wait til things get better in regards to the virus



Look, I know you’d love nothing better than for WDW to be closed until who knows when, but it’s ludicrous to think they are going to let their parks and a vast majority of their resort rooms sit empty while every other theme park gets back in the game.

It’s equally ludicrous to think they’re going to operate their parks for only the NBA. The NBA isn’t there for a vacation, they’d be there to play ball. They aren’t going to risk their players testing out WDW. It’s laughable. 

Disney is perfectly capable of opening their parks just like Universal and Sea World and every other park in the country.


----------



## Mit88

TDSAXX said:


> My feelings weren’t hurt at all.  Just pointing out your hypocrisy at criticizing others for not following the rules.



But I have been following the rules. Ive left my house 4 times (not including walking my dog) since March 14th, all of which to go to the grocery store. What I plan to do in the future is irrelevant because we dont know what travel guidelines will be in place by the time I go on vacation. But Ive been very vocal with having no issue with wearing a mask in the parks, or limited capacity, or certain experiences being limited. I am not sick, nor have I been since I started staying at home. That doesnt mean that I havent had the virus as I could have been asymptomatic. My flight out of Maryland, if I still go, is on June 15th. I did my 3 weeks worth of grocery shopping on thursday night meaning I wont be leaving my home until I drive down to Maryland, meaning if I did contract the virus on Thursday, I have more than enough time before I leave for Maryland to get over the virus. And if I didnt contract it on thursday, that leaves Maryland and Florida as the only places I would be able to contract it. 

So you can call me hypocritical all you want, but I’m likely being as, or more safe than anyone that has a problem with how I decide to travel in the future


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Look, I know you’d love nothing better than for WDW to be closed until who knows when, but it’s ludicrous to think they are going to let their parks and a vast majority of their resort rooms sit empty while every other theme park gets back in the game.
> 
> It’s equally ludicrous to think they’re going to operate their parks for only the NBA. The NBA isn’t there for a vacation, they’d be there to play ball. They aren’t going to risk their players testing out WDW. It’s laughable.
> 
> Disney is perfectly capable of opening their parks just like Universal and Sea World and every other park in the country.


If you read what was just posted by Rteetz in the rumors thread what I said about the NBA delaying the parks opening might be true. Looks like just DVC will be opening for the time being.


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> If you read what was just posted by Rteetz in the rumors thread what I said about the NBA delaying the parks opening might be true. Looks like just DVC will be opening for the time being.



You know,  I could see something like animal kingdom opening since it's pretty much out of the way and there are CM's there now anyway taking care of the animal's. 

That and DVC resorts I can see.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> If you read what was just posted by Rteetz in the rumors thread what I said about the NBA delaying the parks opening might be true. Looks like just DVC will be opening for the time being.



Anything might be true. What solid proof do you have only DVC will be open or that it even looks like that’s the case?  None. You have unsubstantiated rumors from unnamed sources. Other people have sources that say much different, but that’s not what you want to hear, so those are discarded.

I know one thing, I hope they make that presentation next week so the rumor mill can be put to rest- at least on this.


----------



## JacknSally

*@rteetz posted this in the Rumors thread. Obviously take it with whatever dosage of salt you deem appropriate, but I'm sharing it here since the NBA/DVC topics have come up here so much.*




rteetz said:


> Posting this here from a source of mine...
> 
> The NBA deal could push the WDW opening for the public back...
> 
> DVC could open for members before the parks.
> 
> Disney is very much still looking to open the parks one at a time.
> 
> I think this NBA deal could very well make people extra frustrated. Just be prepared.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Look, I know you’d love nothing better than for WDW to be closed until who knows when, but it’s ludicrous to think they are going to let their parks and a vast majority of their resort rooms sit empty while every other theme park gets back in the game.
> 
> It’s equally ludicrous to think they’re going to operate their parks for only the NBA. The NBA isn’t there for a vacation, they’d be there to play ball. They aren’t going to risk their players testing out WDW. It’s laughable.
> 
> Disney is perfectly capable of opening their parks just like Universal and Sea World and every other park in the country.



The NBA thing is just here to fill a narrative for people that dont want the parks to reopen. There is no connection to the NBA being played at WDW and guests being able to stay there. Theres a good chance that if theyre both occurring simultaneously that no guest would even see a single NBA player their entire trip if theyre not watching the games on a TV screen. If the players stay at CSR, they’ll simply have security at the CSR gates not allowing any non authorized personnel on the premises. 

They’re not going to hold soft openings for NBA players. That costs money, and lots of it. It would offset any money Disney is receiving from the NBA to allow them to use their resort and WWoS. Not to mention they’d have to have every single person working at the parks stay in the same bubble as the NBA players to ensure they’re not going out anywhere and contracting the virus and bringing it back onto property to give to the players. And I’m not so sure that CMs would be willing to stay on property in a bubble for 3 months getting paid what they do just to entertain NBA players so they can use the parks.


----------



## tinkerhon

Jroceagles said:


> Unless they stay off property at 1 of those bigger hotels....who knows.
> 
> If WDW delays opening for NBA I think the PR backlash would be unbelievable



Without going into politics - totally agree !  Especially if we look at how we all reached this point !


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> Anything might be true. What solid proof do you have only DVC will be open or that it even looks like that’s the case?  None. You have unsubstantiated rumors from unnamed sources. Other people have sources that say much different, but that’s not what you want to hear, so those are discarded.
> 
> I know one thing, I hope they make that presentation next week so the rumor mill can be put to rest- at least on this.


Well its a legal reason why the DVC resorts would have to open up. 

Its being discussed in the DVC forums.


----------



## KSL

I tried to quote but it was a fail, lol.
I'm still a couple pages behind, but I'll dip a toe into the conversation about wondering why CSR, CR, and Club Level all disappeared at once....
If this has anything at all to do with the NBA/MLS coming to WWoS, I wonder if Disney could have (1) pinpointed resort(s) for players/families/staff/whoever to stay while playing at WWoS, (2) looked at how many guest resort reservations were in place at said resort(s), and (3) blocked off an equal number of previously-unbooked rooms at CSR, CR, and CL deluxe in anticipation of moving the guests with reservations at the newly-designated-NBA/MLS resort over to CSR, CR & Club Level.  This might jive with yesterday's Guest Relations non-announcement that everyone with trips booked should be prepared for their plans to change or be changed.  Perhaps they'll make an announcement about the NBA/MLS and at the same time send out emails to all those guests that need to be moved, telling them they have been magically upgraded.....?  Maybe a thought?  Ok, ducking for cover in preparation for folks to tell me this can't be right (which it quite likely isn't!).


----------



## tinkerhon

stayathomehero said:


> Maybe LeBron booked all the CL rooms for himself, so he can stay in a different room every night.





Jrb1979 said:


> It could also be the opposite too. Outside of these boards I'm not sure how much demand there is for people to travel right now. Especially paying Disney prices and not getting a full Disney experience.



Just in general terms - not just Florida - this holiday weekend, it was estimated that 318,000 people from the US used air travel (per TSA screening) 
Last year - same time - approx 2.7 million


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Look, I know you’d love nothing better than for WDW to be closed until who knows when, but it’s ludicrous to think they are going to let their parks and a vast majority of their resort rooms sit empty while every other theme park gets back in the game.
> 
> It’s equally ludicrous to think they’re going to operate their parks for only the NBA. The NBA isn’t there for a vacation, they’d be there to play ball. They aren’t going to risk their players testing out WDW. It’s laughable.
> 
> Disney is perfectly capable of opening their parks just like Universal and Sea World and every other park in the country.


Based on what I was told I don’t think it’s that laughable. My source could be wrong but...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

If Disney caters to the NBA and craps on their park base, that would make me angry. If they would have opened parks earlier if the NBA were not there, I would be very angry.

Cast members deserve to work

This would be a joke

This is all under the assumption they would push back opening for the millionaire players to play their game


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If Disney caters to the NBA and craps on their park base, that would make me angry. If they would have opened parks earlier if the NBA were not there, I would be very angry.
> 
> Cast members deserve to work
> 
> This would be a joke


Even with the NBA coming several cast members would get to go back to work.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Based on what I was told I don’t think it’s that laughable. My source could be wrong but...


It would depend on what kind of delay in opening it was, I suppose pushing to early July for any reason isn’t crazy to me. But to think they’d continue to be  closed for several more months into August or September? I can’t imagine it. The blowback will be horrendous.

I’m as big a Disney loyalist as they come, but even I have my limits.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> Even with the NBA coming several cast members would get to go back to work.



not nearly the amount if even one park were open.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> not nearly the amount if even one park were open.


No but at the same time it was always going to be a gradual bring back. It wasn’t just going to be 70,000 CMs show up on X date.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I don’t understand why it is so difficult for people to even consider the idea that Universal could be opening waaaaay before Disney planned to. And that they may have planned to have NBA fill the void while the parks and resorts were closed. 

It is possible that Disney doesn’t think opening asap is the right choice, regardless of what Universal is doing. 

Really, anything is possible.


----------



## hertamaniac

Gatorland showing how they opened today and their measures for safety.  I do like the Skunk Ape as an enforcer.  

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...fter-covid-19-shuts-down-park-for-two-months/


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> But I have been following the rules. Ive left my house 4 times (not including walking my dog) since March 14th, all of which to go to the grocery store. What I plan to do in the future is irrelevant because we dont know what travel guidelines will be in place by the time I go on vacation. But Ive been very vocal with having no issue with wearing a mask in the parks, or limited capacity, or certain experiences being limited. I am not sick, nor have I been since I started staying at home. That doesnt mean that I havent had the virus as I could have been asymptomatic. My flight out of Maryland, if I still go, is on June 15th. I did my 3 weeks worth of grocery shopping on thursday night meaning I wont be leaving my home until I drive down to Maryland, meaning if I did contract the virus on Thursday, I have more than enough time before I leave for Maryland to get over the virus. And if I didnt contract it on thursday, that leaves Maryland and Florida as the only places I would be able to contract it.
> 
> So you can call me hypocritical all you want, but I’m likely being as, or more safe than anyone that has a problem with how I decide to travel in the future



I haven’t been following the thread closely the last couple days but I will say as far as rules go, I had to wear a mask today for 2 hours and there is no way on God’s green earth I’m wearing one in 90 degrees.  I felt like I was suffocating and ripped that baby off as soon as I could.

If the rules are to wear a mask in August (just rescheduled for the 3rd time), I will be waiting.  Totally understand the rules and would not want to circumvent them, but masks are not for me.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Based on what I was told I don’t think it’s that laughable. My source could be wrong but...





cakebaker said:


> It would depend on what kind of delay in opening it was, I suppose.pushing to early July for any reason isn’t crazy to me. But to think they close for several more months into August or September? I can’t imagine it. The blowback will be horrendous.


That would be my question as well. If we're talking a delay from June until mid-or-late July, that wouldn't surprise me at all so they can see how things go at UOR and other parks. If we're talking about a delay until late August or late September (possibly waiting for the NBA season to be done, as has been speculated here), that would certainly surprise me. That kind of delay would certainly result in a larger loss for the Parks, Experiences, Products unit than what the NBA would be bringing in.

Disney has also said that they didn't expect the furlough to last more than six months, so that would mean they'd have all CMs back in some capacity by mid-October. That'd be hard to pull of with a September initial reopening. Obviously, that could've changed, but I have a hard time finding them keeping many CMs out of work (park, operations, and transportation CMs make up a huge chunk of CMs) until the fall because of the NBA. Just my two cents.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> That would be my question as well. If we're talking a delay from June until mid-or-late July, that wouldn't surprise me at all so they can see how things go at UOR and other parks. If we're talking about a delay until late August or late September (possibly waiting for the NBA season to be done, as has been speculated here), that would certainly surprise me. That kind of delay would certainly result in a larger loss for the Parks, Experiences, Products unit than what the NBA would be bringing in.


Disney is worried about compliance and entitlement. They are looking at taking backlash instead of people disobeying mask requirements and not listening to rules. Disney struggles with enforcement. Disney I think wants to wait until some requirements would be relaxed before opening up much.


----------



## bb32

Sarahslay said:


> By "admission" do you mean the higher room rate Disney charges people who stay in club level rooms? I also don't think pre-packaged food would up their cost, some of them actually do serve some amazing food for 3 meals and dessert, plus alcohol and other beverages throughout the day. It's not just lox and bagels, I've had pork belly, scallops, what my daughters believe is the best mac n' cheese in the world, and a fresh waffle bar (and that was just on my January trip to BWI CL, and that's not even all the food I had). Their cost in many of the CL, although they aren't all created equal in offerings, is still pretty high so replacing a lot of this food with granola bar and other snack packets isn't going to affect that price point at all. If anything people would be screaming they aren't getting what they paid for. I can see how it would be near impossible to impose restrictions with their services though, and I would understand if they stopped offering it in the time being to cut down on the headache it would bring.



Yeah essentially they’d charge a higher room rate as it’s bundled together. The CL price would be rack room rate + modifier whatever cost they deemed CL access worth. Some hotels will vary the modifier cost based on crowd control or peak/low seasons.

Never been to a WDW CL but that sounds awesome to have that level of food. Generally anything pre-made or packaged would be at a higher cost as the costs of bulk food items say beef, pork, rice can be split across multiple outlets at the resort.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

rteetz said:


> Disney is worried about compliance and entitlement. They are looking at taking backlash instead of people disobeying mask requirements and not listening to rules. Disney struggles with enforcement. Disney I think wants to wait until some requirements would be relaxed before opening up much.


I agree   in thinking the delay has to do with all the people saying no way to masks more NBA keeping parks closed. if  Disney looked at just this board they would see a number of people saying no way to masks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Betty Rohrer said:


> I agree   in thinking the delay has to do with all the people saying no way to masks more NBA keeping parks closed. if  Disney looked at just this board they would see a number of people saying no way to masks.



The comments on the parks blog were brutal.


----------



## AmberMV

I live in central Florida. It's been 90* and humid and I'm not having a problem.  I wear it with sun glasses, and other than glasses fogging up a bit occasionally it really hasn't been a big deal at all.  I think it's more about finding the right mask for you.  I've tried a few different ones, and by far the ones that loop around my ears are the most comfortable and don't require adjusting, as opposed to the ones that go around the back of your head.  I also just got the next gaiter ones and because of the print on them I'm not about to wear a tiger face or shark face to the store  But those are comfortable and breathable. And yes, I've worn it inside like the grocery store, and outside while I clean up my garden just to test it out in the heat.  I am healthy, with no medical conditions, not on any medications for anything, but I don't work out and I'm not what I would consider "fit", for reference.


----------



## cakebaker

Betty Rohrer said:


> I agree   in thinking the delay has to do with all the people saying no way to masks more NBA keeping parks closed. if  Disney looked at just this board they would see a number of people saying no way to masks.



And yet Universal is doing it.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Even with the NBA coming several cast members would get to go back to work.


It wouldn’t bring nearly as many back as opening the resorts and parks would.
I absolutely agree that Disney would be crapping all over their fans by bringing the NBA on property to finish the season at the expense of opening parks.  They’d have to bring up a much better reason than money for doing that.  I’m sure people could go a lot of different destinations with the fortune it costs to go to Disney.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

cakebaker said:


> And yet Universal is doing it.


they seemed to have better wearing of masks at City Walk opening than Disney Springs. i don't follow Universal so I don't know how it has been at their site but they knew it was a given when they announced.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> And yet Universal is doing it.


On a smaller scale. Universal and Disney are not the same. Both places have seen non-compliance.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Based on what I was told I don’t think it’s that laughable. My source could be wrong but...



Whats your thoughts on how Disney would spin this though?

Lets say we get through July with UO open full force with no major problems and no major spikes and 90% of World is still closed.

Surely at that point the stock would take a big hit no?  Shareholders wouldn't be too happy either I am guessing.

This of course all speculation we get through ALL of july with most still shut.

Just curious on your thoughts,  Thanks


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I am thinking that CL availability has more to do with the need to socially distance in the lounge.  In order to keep the tables far enough apart to meet the requirements of the local public health unit they will need to remove about half of the tables, maybe more in the smaller lounges.

Can you imagine the outcry from the CL guests who’ve come back from a park day needing an adult beverage and something to nibble on — only to be told that the lounge is at covid capacity and the line up to get in starts right here..   but stay 6 feet apart please.  And put on your mask until you are seated with your wine/beer/tequila 

If i’m paying CL prices for the amenities  - I want what i’ve paid for (at a hefty premium) and I don’t want to line up through the halls to get it. 
smh..


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Disney is worried about compliance and entitlement. They are looking at taking backlash instead of people disobeying mask requirements and not listening to rules. Disney struggles with enforcement. Disney I think wants to wait until some requirements would be relaxed before opening up much.



*Completely agree with this. 

I've seen a lot of mention of "Disney would never", but 2020 clearly picked "unprecedented" to be its Word of the Year. All the rules are out the window.

I agree with you @rteetz that all of this could very well make people extra frustrated. Disney is such a unique beast - their brand is so ingrained in people's lives (especially for the level of Disney fans here on the boards) that I think some people sometimes forget that Disney isn't a friend and the best move for the company may not always line up with what fans want or think they should do. When the decisions don't line up, some people take it very personally.

A lot of people here have said Disney is hemorrhaging money and will never survive if they don't get some income flowing ASAP. Maybe the NBA deal allows that to happen, even if it incurs some guest backlash. If it comes down to NBA-income-to-keep-the-business-afloat-but-upsetting-some-people vs. better general PR, they might be willing to take the PR hit if they think they can turn the PR around down the road. They might not. I won't pretend to know how their pro/con list is weighted right now.

Disney faces a PR backlash no matter what they do. Anything they announce will be too soon and too late, too much and too little. Some people will be thrilled, some people will swear off ever going back. That will either stick or it won't. If it sticks, other people will take their places over time. 

Disney'll do their best to predict what kind of financial and non-financial response they'll get from hosting the NBA vs. not hosting the NBA vs. opening everything vs. only opening some things vs. having masks in the summer vs. waiting so maybe people won't need masks vs. enforcing all the rules vs. just being magical and fun, and then they'll weigh all that information and all of the many pros and cons that go with EVERY option, and then they'll decide what they're going to do.

And that decision will definitely upset some people, no matter what the decision is.*


----------



## gwynne

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I am thinking that CL availability has more to do with the need to socially distance in the lounge.  In order to keep the tables far enough apart to meet the requirements of the local public health unit they will need to remove about half of the tables, maybe more in the smaller lounges.
> 
> Can you imagine the outcry from the CL guests who’ve come back from a park day needing an adult beverage and something to nibble on — only to be told that the lounge is at covid capacity and the line up to get in starts right here..   but stay 6 feet apart please.  And put on your mask until you are seated with your wine/beer/tequila
> 
> If i’m paying CL prices for the amenities  - I want what i’ve paid for (at a hefty premium) and I don’t want to line up through the halls to get it.
> smh..


I'd doubt the plan is to line up. I could see them doing some sort of room service.


----------



## PPFlight75

gwynne said:


> I'd doubt the plan is to line up. I could see them doing some sort of room service.


That would actually be great to me!


----------



## gwynne

PPFlight75 said:


> That would actually be great to me!


Me too.


----------



## e_yerger

Other idea is they took CL out from inventory to manage capacity at the lounge.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Other idea is they took CL out from inventory to manage capacity at the lounge.


 Certainly possible. From reading the CL thread, several people are booking in the hopes it gives them some sort of edge when they open. I think that’s probably wrong, but they can’t be the only ones thinking that and they may have as many guests as they want. Who knows.....


----------



## Mit88

Rumors are rumors for a reason. Pete heard from sources he claimed to be very high up and reliable that Disney would open June 1st. There was a group that fought against that notion that are now championing the rumored extended closure due to the NBA playing on property. Just because Petes rumor didnt turn out to be true doesnt mean this rumor is correct. 

If you were to believe every rumor out there, I’d be eating Cachorro quente at the Brazilian pavilion in Epcot, or riding a roller coaster track on a door whizzing past Mike and Sully at Hollywood Studios, or a rollercoaster through a volcano with Maui and Moana in Adventureland. 


The NBA rumor could be true, but until its confirmed, its just a rumor thats going to cause more angst here than anything else. The mask debate would be nothing compared to entitled millionaires squatting on vacation ground for 3 months. Vacation ground that many could use after being held up in their homes for the last 3 months. For every 1 person that says masks and shows would ruin a vacation for them, theres 1 person that would still go despite that.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> But again, Disney would then have to isolate, house, and test all CMs in those parks as well. That would be a massive, costly undertaking that would be much harder than just having the NBA stick to the resort and having regular guests stay in the other resorts and go to the parks.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that since Disney Signature Services is all on furlough right now, maybe they just don’t want any new CL reservations in the short term. It could also be that they’ll still trying to figure out how they’re going to do CL in the age of social distancing. I did have the option of a CL room at YC when I booked my NYE trip.
> 
> ETA: All those CL rooms have disappeared for at YC for NYE.





DGsAtBLT said:


> So the day after that August 31st rumour was floated rooms are unavailable to be booked until that date? I know people are unable to modify, but I’m getting an error even booking on their site. Is it resort wide?
> 
> Hmmm.


I’m confused. I can still book for July. I just tried. Are we talking club level only?


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused. I can still book for July. I just tried. Are we talking club level only?


CL for all resorts, yes. CSR is the only resort completely unavailable.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Rumors are rumors for a reason. Pete heard from sources he claimed to be very high up and reliable that Disney would open June 1st. There was a group that fought against that notion that are now championing the rumored extended closure due to the NBA playing on property. Just because Petes rumor didnt turn out to be true doesnt mean this rumor is correct.
> 
> If you were to believe every rumor out there, I’d be eating Cachorro quente at the Brazilian pavilion in Epcot, or riding a roller coaster track on a door whizzing past Mike and Sully at Hollywood Studios, or a rollercoaster through a volcano with Maui and Moana in Adventureland.
> 
> 
> The NBA rumor could be true, but until its confirmed, its just a rumor thats going to cause more angst here than anything else. The mask debate would be nothing compared to entitled millionaires squatting on vacation ground for 3 months. Vacation ground that many could use after being held up in their homes for the last 3 months. For every 1 person that says masks and shows would ruin a vacation for them, theres 1 person that would still go despite that.



I think rumours from reliable sources likely contain some grain of truth. I absolutely believed Pete’s June 1st info was good info at some point, things just changed. Im treating rteetz’s the same. There is probably some grain of truth there or at the very least he’s getting wind of real ideas that are being floated around. Whether they materialize or not is anyone’s guess.

Now do I treat random posters who know a guy who knows a guy the same way? No. Unless they work at the DVC call center .


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Now do I treat random posters who know a guy who knows a guy the same way? No. *Unless they work at the DVC call center *.



*But what about bus drivers?!   *


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Based on what I was told I don’t think it’s that laughable. My source could be wrong but...


Well personally we will be done for good. And that makes me very sad, but the writing has been on the wall for some time that Disney no longer values its loyal customers.  And I want my money back for tickets not just the opportunity to use them at a later date when they decide they no longer have anyone better to take my place. And on a separate note, I’ve never been an nba fan anyway. But I wouldn’t support them either.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Whats your thoughts on how Disney would spin this though?
> 
> Lets say we get through July with UO open full force with no major problems and no major spikes and 90% of World is still closed.
> 
> Surely at that point the stock would take a big hit no?  Shareholders wouldn't be too happy either I am guessing.
> 
> This of course all speculation we get through ALL of july with most still shut.
> 
> Just curious on your thoughts,  Thanks


I’m not quite sure. Disney spin is always something. Many people have to remember that Disney is more than just theme parks. They still have springs open, they could open a park, and they could open DVC resorts. I don’t think even with the universal news or the NBA or not Disney wants to open everything up. I truly believe Disney was surprised Universal went for everything right away. Obviously Disney is larger and needs a bit more time but I think they are still very much looking at opening one park first and going from there. We should know more in the coming days and NBA plans start to finalize and Disney’s plans do as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Well personally we will be done for good. And that makes me very sad, but the writing has been on the wall for some time that Disney no longer values its loyal customers.  And I want my money back for tickets not just the opportunity to use them at a later date when they decide they no longer have anyone better to take my place. And on a separate note, I’ve never been an nba fan anyway. But I wouldn’t support them either.


Honestly, if this rumor is true I would just call guest services.  I’ve seen posts saying some people were able to get refunds for tickets.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Rumors are rumors for a reason. Pete heard from sources he claimed to be very high up and reliable that Disney would open June 1st. There was a group that fought against that notion that are now championing the rumored extended closure due to the NBA playing on property. Just because Petes rumor didnt turn out to be true doesnt mean this rumor is correct.
> 
> If you were to believe every rumor out there, I’d be eating Cachorro quente at the Brazilian pavilion in Epcot, or riding a roller coaster track on a door whizzing past Mike and Sully at Hollywood Studios, or a rollercoaster through a volcano with Maui and Moana in Adventureland.
> 
> 
> The NBA rumor could be true, but until its confirmed, its just a rumor thats going to cause more angst here than anything else. The mask debate would be nothing compared to entitled millionaires squatting on vacation ground for 3 months. Vacation ground that many could use after being held up in their homes for the last 3 months. For every 1 person that says masks and shows would ruin a vacation for them, theres 1 person that would still go despite that.


With the NBA rumor Disney has put out a statement saying they are working on a deal with them. You know what would help with all of this no matter what side you're on is for Disney to actually say something. They have been tight-lipped through this whole thing.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The NBA rumor could be true, but until its confirmed, its just a rumor thats going to cause more angst here than anything else. The mask debate would be nothing compared to entitled millionaires squatting on vacation ground for 3 months. Vacation ground that many could use after being held up in their homes for the last 3 months. For every 1 person that says masks and shows would ruin a vacation for them, theres 1 person that would still go despite that.


The NBA stuff is a bit more than a rumor. Both Disney and the NBA confirmed they are in talks about a restart plan.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Well personally we will be done for good. And that makes me very sad, but the writing has been on the wall for some time that Disney no longer values its loyal customers.  And I want my money back for tickets not just the opportunity to use them at a later date when they decide they no longer have anyone better to take my place. And on a separate note, I’ve never been an nba fan anyway. But I wouldn’t support them either.


This isn’t just about loyal customers. This is also about safety. Yes it may not look good to have the NBA there but they will be safer there than in each home arena. Guests unfortunately are entitled and think they are above the rules and Disney is concerned about that. If they weren’t I think you’d see more ambition to open up sooner.


----------



## gwynne

LSUmiss said:


> Well personally we will be done for good. And that makes me very sad, but the writing has been on the wall for some time that Disney no longer values its loyal customers.  And I want my money back for tickets not just the opportunity to use them at a later date when they decide they no longer have anyone better to take my place. And on a separate note, I’ve never been an nba fan anyway. But I wouldn’t support them either.


Is it possible Disney is quite concerned with  the possibility of multiple openings and closings?

Maybe they are choosing the slow open to allow a better chance of opening and staying open. 

I'm not an NBA fan either. I'm a sad college baseball fan.


----------



## Violetspider

Eric Smith said:


> Honestly, if this rumor is true I would just call guest services.  I’ve seen posts saying some people were able to get refunds for tickets.


Definitely! If our trip fizzles out for July I'm going to try to recoup the money I just spent for my latest Platinum AP. It isn't validated yet and I'm going to need that $1,200+ to invest in a new vacation for this summer.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think rumours from reliable sources likely contain some grain of truth. I absolutely believed Pete’s June 1st info was good info at some point, things just changed. Im treating rteetz’s the same. There is probably some grain of truth there or at the very least he’s getting wind of real ideas that are being floated around. Whether they materialize or not is anyone’s guess.
> 
> Now do I treat random posters who know a guy who knows a guy the same way? No. Unless they work at the DVC call center .



Rumors are there to fill a conversational narrative by the party that believes it. Those that didn’t believe Pete it any rumor of June 1st were the first ones to to jump on this current rumor and present it as fact. Same goes for me not believing this rumor. I do know that this rumor would make a lot more people angry at Disney on a PR standpoint than if they had opened on June 1st with masks.

Basketball is popular on a worldwide scale, especially come playoff season. But they’d be risking a lot having the NBA being their only moneymaker in the hopes that people don’t get bored with there being no fans in attendance (the crowd excitement adds a lot to playoff basketball) and the fact that a lot of people watch sports at bars during the summer, bars that won’t be open, or able to house a lot of people. The NBA would also be competing with baseball, hockey, and towards the tail end of the playoffs, NFL and NCAA football. NBA coming back isn’t a guaranteed money generator from a marketing standpoint. It could be big, but it could also backfire. Let’s not forget that not every game is on ABC or ESPN, TNT would also be banking in on these games being played. So it’s not like ESPN would have nightly content. This is also the same company that offered the KBO (Korean Baseball Organization) $0 at first to broadcast their games. They finally caved and made a deal just to have content, and it worked for a couple games, and now their ratings are very small. Obviously the NBA and KBO are two different things with different American audience popularity. But there’s a chance that Disney is thinking the public’s desperation for sports to return is higher than it might actually be.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> This isn’t just about loyal customers. This is also about safety. Yes it may not look good to have the NBA there but they will be safer there than in each home arena. Guests unfortunately are entitled and think they are above the rules and Disney is concerned about that. If they weren’t I think you’d see more ambition to open up sooner.


That’s all well and good, but they need to make a statement to that effect.  Up until now, Disney has been cancelling reservations week by week which gives the impression that they are close to opening.  If not, why not just cancel a month at a time and quit stringing people along?  
If the NBA comes on property and Disney pushes their opening way back, it will look like Disney is pushing the guests out of the way to cater to the NBA.  I doubt most people who had vacations scheduled this summer would be willing to give them up so that the NBA could finish their season.


----------



## Eric Smith

Violetspider said:


> Definitely! If our trip fizzles out for July I'm going to try to recoup the money I just spent for my latest Platinum AP. It isn't validated yet and I'm going to need that $1,200+ to invest in a new vacation for this summer.


I’m in the same situation.  We bought two platinum APs for our trip in April that was cancelled but we do have plans to use them in September, December and next April.  If September gets cancelled I will definitely be looking to get our money back.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> This isn’t just about loyal customers. This is also about safety. Yes it may not look good to have the NBA there but they will be safer there than in each home arena. Guests unfortunately are entitled and think they are above the rules and Disney is concerned about that. If they weren’t I think you’d see more ambition to open up sooner.



Theres two different spectrums to this. Disney getting the NBA to play at WWoS has validity, and has for almost 2 months. The part where they wouldn’t be able to open the parks to guests is the rumor that I’m referencing.


----------



## atricks

If the NBA comes it won't stop any general reopening and has nothing to do with it, Disney Springs is already open and if anything the NBA will pretty much take over Wide World of Sports and probably Coronado Springs Resort.   We'll likely find out more about Disney reopening plans on Wednesday (same day as the big manned launch).

I did Disney springs last night and it went pretty well from our vantage point.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I suppose the good news is with the beginning of Universal's reopening on June 1 and the NBA announcement coming up, we are very likely to hear something from Disney soon. I would find it very odd if they let Universal open without even making their own announcement first.

Hopefully, the next week or so brings us all some solid news from Disney itself so we can argue about what parts of the actual plan we don't like instead of what parts of the whispers from a friend's-sister's-cousin's-coworker's-dog groomer's-best friend's-aunt we don't like


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> That’s all well and good, but they need to make a statement to that effect.  Up until now, Disney has been cancelling reservations week by week which gives the impression that they are close to opening.  If not, why not just cancel a month at a time and quit stringing people along?
> If the NBA comes on property and Disney pushes their opening way back, it will look like Disney is pushing the guests out of the way to cater to the NBA.  I doubt most people who had vacations scheduled this summer would be willing to give them up so that the NBA could finish their season.


Because no plans have been finalized. The NBA could pull out suddenly and then Disney could change their reopening plan a bit. I think they are waiting to finalize that before announcing any sort of reopening plan.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does it help to look at it from the perspective of they’re wanting to stay closed longer anyways and the NBA deal possibly helps facilitate that?

I don’t think they would delay opening *because*of the NBA.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Rumors are there to fill a conversational narrative by the party that believes it.


 
This, exactly. But I’m skeptical and I don’t believe the ones I dislike or the ones I like. I think those that talk don’t know and those that don’t talk, do.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Theres two different spectrums to this. Disney getting the NBA to play at WWoS has validity, and has for almost 2 months. The part where they wouldn’t be able to open the parks to guests is the rumor that I’m referencing.


I never said they wouldn’t be able to open with the NBA there but I think people are expecting all four parks and the resorts to open and people can fly down and have their vacations. I don’t think we are at that point.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Rumors are there to fill a conversational narrative by the party that believes it. Those that didn’t believe Pete it any rumor of June 1st were the first ones to to jump on this current rumor and present it as fact. Same goes for me not believing this rumor. I do know that this rumor would make a lot more people angry at Disney on a PR standpoint than if they had opened on June 1st with masks.
> 
> Basketball is popular on a worldwide scale, especially come playoff season. But they’d be risking a lot having the NBA being their only moneymaker in the hopes that people don’t get bored with there being no fans in attendance (the crowd excitement adds a lot to playoff basketball) and the fact that a lot of people watch sports at bars during the summer, bars that won’t be open, or able to house a lot of people. The NBA would also be competing with baseball, hockey, and towards the tail end of the playoffs, NFL and NCAA football. NBA coming back isn’t a guaranteed money generator from a marketing standpoint. It could be big, but it could also backfire. Let’s not forget that not every game is on ABC or ESPN, TNT would also be banking in on these games being played. So it’s not like ESPN would have nightly content. This is also the same company that offered the KBO (Korean Baseball Organization) $0 at first to broadcast their games. They finally caved and made a deal just to have content, and it worked for a couple games, and now their ratings are very small. Obviously the NBA and KBO are two different things with different American audience popularity. But there’s a chance that Disney is thinking the public’s desperation for sports to return is higher than it might actually be.


I don't equate the two. I look at it that Disney is using the NBA to make some income til they do open the parks. Disney's biggest concern through all this is keeping guests safe as best as they can as well as enforcing in the Disney way. So far since to opening of Disney Springs it hasn't gone as good as they hoped.


----------



## princesscinderella

I definitely think the NBA at Disney is a done deal. It was reported about the deal today on the abc nightly news,  they wouldn’t be speculating on it on a news program owned by Disney, they just aren’t ready to release all the details yet.

CSR is the best choice to house the NBA in a closed bubble, it’s their largest resort built for conferences so there’s plenty of hotel rooms, meeting rooms for press conferences, great pools, nice trails and with the addition of the tower more restaurant choices too. It’s a beautiful resort and the tower lobby is awesome.

I also would not be surprised if Disney sends some of their research team undercover to the Universal parks when it opens to see what social distance protocols, mask rules, sanitation policy, etc. are working and what’s not.  I know I would.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think rumours from reliable sources likely contain some grain of truth. I absolutely believed Pete’s June 1st info was good info at some point, things just changed. Im treating rteetz’s the same. There is probably some grain of truth there or at the very least he’s getting wind of real ideas that are being floated around. Whether they materialize or not is anyone’s guess.
> 
> Now do I treat random posters who know a guy who knows a guy the same way? No. Unless they work at the DVC call center .


This. Disney is a very large and dynamic company and most fans don't really really understand just how vast, segmented, and compartmentalized it is. You can have several well-placed sources, but in most cases, it just takes one executive to shut it down (and/or unforeseen circumstances like an economic slowdown or a pandemic). We see this happen all the time with WDI.

For example, it's entirely possible that Pete was talking to reliable sources in WDW but it came down to a decision by just one or two people miles away (Chapek and Iger) to stand down on the June 1 reopening and that was it; June 1 was not happening. I'm not saying this is what happened; it's just an example of how this stuff plays out, especially with Disney. My only issue with Pete's rumor was the repeated use of the phrase "hard deadline," because quite clearly, those don't really exist right now.

I absolutely trust Ryan's rumor. If Disney and the NBA are both publicly commenting on this (which is getting attention from almost all major news outlets, not just sports-focused outlets), it is safe to assume that a Disney-NBA deal is more likely than not at this point. While they absolutely could go forward with a full-scale reopening even with the NBA there, it also makes sense, with what has been explained, why they wouldn't. The NBA deal may very well offset any of the urgency they *might* have felt (I'm not really sure they felt it) from UOR and other nearby parks reopening and it certainly buys them some time if they're not comfortable with compliance at this point.

That said, do I think they're going to keep absolutely everything but DVC resorts and DS closed until the NBA clears in September or October? No, I don't. If every other amusement/theme park around the country is operating or has announced a reopening at that point and WDW, one of TWDC's largest cash cows, still hasn't even identified a reopening timeline, Disney will have a lot of very angry shareholders who will be long past the "high" of bringing the NBA into WDW. That's not to mention how the CMs and the state government feel. This deal probably would kill any last-ditch hope that WDW is opening in June or before/around the Fourth of July.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> This isn’t just about loyal customers. This is also about safety. Yes it may not look good to have the NBA there but they will be safer there than in each home arena. Guests unfortunately are entitled and think they are above the rules and Disney is concerned about that. If they weren’t I think you’d see more ambition to open up sooner.


Or if they couldn’t get money from any other source, I bet they’d be less concerned about safety then too.


----------



## tfiga

There is no one who loves Disney more than I do. We have gone every year since my youngest was two. He is now 18. He booked a trip as soon as 2020 opened up and is supposed to go June 28th. He has worked for two years including graduation money to pay for his dream trip. I do not have any issues with Disney doing what is best for their company as I want them to succeed and prosper, but I am very upset about the lack of communication. Although I understand they may not be certain on when they are opening, I do believe they know more than three weeks in advance when they are not going to open. If the current plan is July 1st give those who are booked for June that information. Although I am frustrated with Disney more than that, I am disappointed because I feel like the place I love and am loyal to does not value their guests they way I though they did.


----------



## SierraT

I do not watch basketball, don’t like it at all and with the exception of Magic Johnson and Kobe Bryant I couldn’t give you a name of a current pro NBA player (I’m an NFL kinda gal).  My husband just said Disney could very feasibly stay closed all summer with the NBA as their sole source of income.  I thought it was an interesting comment.  Of course, he could be saying it because he doesn’t want to go to Disney in the summer.     Sneaky bugger if so.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Does it help to look at it from the perspective of they’re wanting to stay closed longer anyways and the NBA deal possibly helps facilitate that?
> 
> I don’t think they would delay opening *because*of the NBA.


The NBA deal won’t keep them closed longer.  It would change what resorts are open but they will open the parks when they think they are ready.  Negotiations with the NBA could be holding up the opening announcement but it isn’t going to change what the day will be.  The NBA isn’t a revenue replacement for Disney. The NBA is to stop the ad revenue bleeding on TV and cable.


----------



## TDSAXX

SierraT said:


> I do not watch basketball, don’t like it at all and with the exception of Magic Johnson and Kobe Bryant I couldn’t give you a name of a current pro NBA player.


Well neither of them is a current NBA player.


----------



## vinotinto

I thought I was super confused this morning with the new “Secure Circuit” reopening rumor, but now I’m *really* confused.

We know that Disney is holding CSR for (probably) the NBA. It’s been blocked off since these rumors started. It’s near the WWoS and it’s easy to control / secure the entrance to keep them in their bubble. It has restaurants, gyms, pools, bars, etc.  And, it has 1,915 rooms. So, why is it that people think that Disney won’t open the rest of the resorts and the parks if the NBA is at CSR? 1,915 rooms should be plenty.

Also, why would their families come with them? The entire Disney room is smaller than their kitchen at home. These families are used to having Rec rooms/home gyms, etc. And at home, they can go wherever / do whatever they want / visit whoever they want. If they come to WDW with the players, they are going to be locked down in their Disney bubble for months. Why would they choose that?


----------



## LSUmiss

gwynne said:


> Is it possible Disney is quite concerned with  the possibility of multiple openings and closings?
> 
> Maybe they are choosing the slow open to allow a better chance of opening and staying open.
> 
> I'm not an NBA fan either. I'm a sad college baseball fan.


Me too  & a cautiously optimistic college football fan.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> Definitely! If our trip fizzles out for July I'm going to try to recoup the money I just spent for my latest Platinum AP. It isn't validated yet and I'm going to need that $1,200+ to invest in a new vacation for this summer.



Same here. I have a Plat AP voucher I would’ve validated in March and a pocket full of gift cards. But those spend at DLR too so we’ll just have to see how it all unfolds.


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> The NBA deal won’t keep them closed longer.  It would change what resorts are open but they will open the parks when they think they are ready.  Negotiations with the NBA could be holding up the opening announcement but it isn’t going to change what the day will be.  The NBA isn’t a revenue replacement for Disney. The NBA is to stop the ad revenue bleeding on TV and cable.


No it doesn't change their opening day. I do think having the deal with the NBA makes it so they don't feel they have rush to open. They can stick with their plan as money will be coming in.


----------



## cakebaker

Watching Yulillin’s stream from DS and she’s seeing about 90% compliance with masks and saw a CM stop a guest and make them put their mask on. Says most everyone is maintaining social distancing.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Orange County California got approval to move to phase 2 of their opening scheme this afternoon.  That should mean positive things for DLR for at least a partial reopening.


----------



## Brianstl

Disney isn’t going to make tons of money off hosting the NBA.  The chances are they more likely will lose money on operating hotels and other items that go into hosting the NBA.  Hosting the NBA is all about getting the NBA back on TV.  The money in that is all in getting back the revenue the NBA generates in TV ad sales.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Watching Yulillin’s stream from DS and she’s seeing about 90% compliance with masks and saw a CM stop a guest and make them put their mask on. Says most everyone is maintaining social distancing.


I think in the current state you can’t compare what DS is like to opening a park. You also can’t know what it’s going to be like when people travel down. We’ve seen the debates and the social media comments. Masks are a hot button issue. Disney doesn’t want to deal with that and I don’t blame them. I think they will watch closely to universals opening.


----------



## yorkieteacher

tfiga said:


> There is no one who loves Disney more than I do. We have gone every year since my youngest was two. He is now 18. He booked a trip as soon as 2020 opened up and is supposed to go June 28th. He has worked for two years including graduation money to pay for his dream trip. I do not have any issues with Disney doing what is best for their company as I want them to succeed and prosper but I am very upset about the lack of communication. Although I understand they may not be certain on when they are opening, I do believe they know more than three weeks in advance when they are not going opening. If the current plan is July 1st give those who are booked in June that information. Although I am frustrated with Disney more than that, I am disappointed because I feel like the place I love and am loyal to does not value their guests they way I though they did.


I am glad you expressed both your love for Disney and you irritation-I feel both these as well. We went in September and early March, and had a  late June trip planned. Although we had planned on waiting, this is the week my son has my grandson for the entire week and we promised a nice vacation. We decided we would just cancel, go to some other Orlando parks we have always skipped because we "do Disney", and are going on our same dates to Legoland and Universal. Maybe SeaWorld if it opens. We have a fabulous resort with a water park for half of what our Disney resort costs, and Universal and Legoland tickets are a little cheaper too.  Who knows, maybe we will love Disney less. But I doubt it. The break may be good for us, though, cause I really wanted to go to the Space 220 restaurant!


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Watching Yulillin’s stream from DS and she’s seeing about 90% compliance with masks and saw a CM stop a guest and make them put their mask on. Says most everyone is maintaining social distancing.


Maybe it's a good sign that they starting to enforce the rules.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> I think in the current state you can’t compare what DS is like to opening a park. You also can’t know what it’s going to be like when people travel down. We’ve seen the debates and the social media comments. Masks are a hot button issue. Disney doesn’t want to deal with that and I don’t blame them. I think they will watch closely to universals opening.


I wasn’t comparing. I was sharing what she was seeing. There had been complaints that there wasn’t compliance or enforcement at DS, so found her take interesting.  She also saw them turn a group away at the entrance because they didn’t have masks.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> That’s all well and good, but they need to make a statement to that effect.  Up until now, Disney has been cancelling reservations week by week which gives the impression that they are close to opening.  If not, why not just cancel a month at a time and quit stringing people along?
> If the NBA comes on property and Disney pushes their opening way back, it will look like Disney is pushing the guests out of the way to cater to the NBA.  I doubt most people who had vacations scheduled this summer would be willing to give them up so that the NBA could finish their season.


And continuing to take ppl’s money especially for things that are supposedly nonrefundable like tickets.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> And continuing to take ppl’s money especially for things that are supposedly nonrefundable like tickets.


Not to play the Disney defender card but ticket don’t ever lose value. Yes you may have to pay more to use them in the future but it’s not like if you have an unused ticket with $400 you have to pay another $420 to buy a new one. You would just pay $20.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Not to play the Disney defender card but ticket don’t ever lose value. Yes you may have to pay more to use them in the future but it’s not like if you have an unused ticket with $400 you have to pay another $420 to buy a new one. You would just pay $20.


But especially in a situation when many ppl are concerned about finances, it’s not right to tie up ppl’s money on something you don’t have any intention of allowing them to use on the days you said they could when they bought them.


----------



## Mit88

Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money. The proof is in the pudding when they allowed the parks to remain open at full capacity 4 extra days when they could have shut down the parks the night of the announcement, and let the resorts stay open until everyone had their travel arrangements. But they didnt do that. Its hard to believe they suddenly care enough that they wont open their parks because not everyone will wear masks while Universal had to listen to public comments being read during the task force meeting about guests not coming to the parks and wearing masks and they still revealed their plans to reopen. Different companies, yes. But both love money equally.

And how you’ll know it to be true that their concern about safety is a load of garbage is *IF* Vegas swoops in at the last second to bring the NBA there, or if they start airing the NBA games, get big viewship the first couple of days and then people stop caring because the NBA is not the same without the crowd. Then all of a sudden they’ll change their tune and pretend that they care about the guests and say the parks are opening

Edited: because apparently the use of if was ignored


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money. The proof is in the pudding when they allowed the parks to remain open at full capacity 4 extra days when they could have shut down the parks the night of the announcement, and let the resorts stay open until everyone had their travel arrangements. But they didnt do that. Its hard to believe they suddenly care enough that they wont open their parks because not everyone will wear masks while Universal had to listen to public comments being read during the task force meeting about guests not coming to the parks and wearing masks and they still revealed their plans to reopen. Different companies, yes. But both love money equally.
> 
> And how you’ll know it to be true that their concern about safety is a load of garbage is if Vegas swoops in at the last second to bring the NBA there, or if they start airing the NBA games, get big viewship the first couple of days and then people stop caring because the NBA is not the same without the crowd. Then all of a sudden they’ll change their tune and pretend that they care about the guests and say the parks are opening


I think Disney has a much better chance than Vegas. The relationship between Disney and the NBA is quite strong. Iger I’m sure is involved in the talks. He didn’t come to the opening of NBA Experience for nothing...


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money


Of all the things I don’t buy about the rumors, the idea that they want to put off opening due to lack of compliance and health issues is the one I think is pure bunk- no insult to those sharing the info intended. If they host the NBA and keep the parks closed past July, they did it for 1 reason. They could make more $$$ off the NBA than their guests.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> I think Disney has a much better chance than Vegas. The relationship between Disney and the NBA is quite strong. Iger I’m sure is involved in the talks. He didn’t come to the opening of NBA Experience for nothing...


So do you believe if NBA comes...guests do not?

And how can they possibly spin that with every other park open and running?


----------



## Cdn Jeff

Brianstl said:


> Disney isn’t going to make tons of money off hosting the NBA.  They chances are they more likely will lose money on operating hotels and other items that go into hosting the NBA.  Hosting the NBA is all about getting the NBA back on TV.  The money in that is all in getting back the revenue the NBA generates in TV ad sales.



Disagree!  The pent up demand for pro sports is HUGE!  ESPN will make a killing on advertising and licensing agreements.  Owning the NBA playoffs would be worth mega-millions on a regular day.  In the current environment, that’s a heck of a cash cow!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money. The proof is in the pudding when they allowed the parks to remain open at full capacity 4 extra days when they could have shut down the parks the night of the announcement, and let the resorts stay open until everyone had their travel arrangements. But they didnt do that. Its hard to believe they suddenly care enough that they wont open their parks because not everyone will wear masks while Universal had to listen to public comments being read during the task force meeting about guests not coming to the parks and wearing masks and they still revealed their plans to reopen. Different companies, yes. But both love money equally.
> 
> And how you’ll know it to be true that their concern about safety is a load of garbage is if Vegas swoops in at the last second to bring the NBA there, or if they start airing the NBA games, get big viewship the first couple of days and then people stop caring because the NBA is not the same without the crowd. Then all of a sudden they’ll change their tune and pretend that they care about the guests and say the parks are opening


I think people will tune in regardless. Sports will be the only new thing on TV for awhile. A lot of people still aren't ready to go to a theme park.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> Of all the things I don’t buy about the rumors, the idea that they want to put off opening due to lack of compliance and health issues is the one I think is pure bunk. If they host the NBA and keep the parks closed past July, they did it for 1 reason. They could make more $$$ off the NBA than their guests.


Totally agree. But just to note, we don’t know if parks/resorts opening to guests & the NBA agreement are mutually exclusive.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Of all the things I don’t buy about the rumors, the idea that they want to put off opening due to lack of compliance and health issues is the one I think is pure bunk. If they host the NBA and keep the parks closed past July, they did it for 1 reason. They could make more $$$ off the NBA than their guests.



But like plenty have said, they don’t need to choose between NBA and guests in terms of which path makes them most money. Both should be able to happen side by side. They could make most money that way, if money was the only determining factor.

If they are opening to NBA and not guests, I think it will be because they did not want to open to guests yet period.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> So do you believe if NBA comes...guests do not?
> 
> And how can they possibly spin that with every other park open and running?


I don’t think the NBA coming means no guests until they are done. If that was the case they wouldn’t have opened Springs.

Disney can spin it any way they want. Disney also isn’t equal to every other park.


----------



## Jrb1979

e_yerger said:


> Totally agree. But just to note, we don’t know if parks/resorts opening to guests & the NBA agreement are mutually exclusive.


Having the NBA has nothing to do with parks opening. The NBA is being used to bring in money til they decide when they are opening.


----------



## e_yerger

I think we’re getting the no guests because of the WDWpro rumor about Aug 31st


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Totally agree. But just to note, we don’t know if parks/resorts opening to guests & the NBA agreement are mutually exclusive.


 I would hope they aren’t, but it would depend on exactly how they opened to the NBA if parks aren’t open to the public. If they’re spreading the players out amongst resorts, running the parks for them - then that’s catering to the NBA in my book and certainly not for health reasons. At least it is to me, I see no other way to spin it.  I still firmly believe that the NBA won’t affect opening in June or July. Time will tell though.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I see no reason why they would have to be.


This is a way to look at. Let's say Disney doesn't plan on opening til late July. Having the NBA on property doesn't change that. I know people are looking at that way. All the NBA is for is to bring in some revenue til they do open the parks.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> I don’t think the NBA coming means no guests until they are done. If that was the case they wouldn’t have opened Springs.
> 
> Disney can spin it any way they want. Disney also isn’t equal to every other park.


True

But they have to realize that short term they would lose guests to the other parks.   Horrible PR


----------



## chad_1138

Jroceagles said:


> True
> 
> But they have to realize that short term they would lose guests to the other parks.   Horrible PR


Exactly.  We have over $5000 in on our July trip.  Chances are that money will be going to Universal, especially if they were to put off opening due to the NBA.


----------



## Brianstl

Cdn Jeff said:


> Disagree!  The pent up demand for pro sports is HUGE!  ESPN will make a killing on advertising and licensing agreements.  Owning the NBA playoffs would be worth mega-millions on a regular day.  In the current environment, that’s a heck of a cash cow!


They won’t own the NBA playoffs and they won’t get part of the NBA’s licensing deals.  Disney hosting the playoffs doesn’t change the fact that Turner Sports has a large chunk of the playoff TV package.  The NBA isn’t sharing their licensing money with anyone.


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> That won’t own the NBA playoffs and they won’t get part of the NBA’s licensing deals.  Disney hosting the playoffs doesn’t change the fact that Turner Sports has a large chunk of the playoff TV package.  The NBA isn’t sharing their licensing money with anyone.


The NBA is not causing Disney to not open as much as most want to believe that. Disney has a set date regardless of the NBA.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> True
> 
> But they have to realize that short term they would lose guests to the other parks.   Horrible PR


I don’t think that’s the case. Yes bad PR but people aren’t going to go in droves to Universal or SeaWorld instead. Many do combo trips.


----------



## Brianstl

Jrb1979 said:


> Having the NBA has nothing to do with parks opening. The NBA is being used to bring in money til they decide when they are opening.



The NBA won’t be generating much cash flow for Parks and Resorts.  It will generate revenue for ABC and ESPN.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> This is a way to look at. Let's say Disney doesn't plan on opening til late July. Having the NBA on property doesn't change that. I know people are looking at that way. All the NBA is for is to bring in some revenue til they do open the parks.


There’s no reason to wait until late July. Universal isn’t exactly the same, but the basic things apply. They’ve had plenty of time to get their ducks in a row. If the NBA isn’t the issue, then they’re crazy for letting Uni take the market for 2 months. That or Universal and Sea World and every other park are all just reckless. 

But I’ll buy crazy IF the NBA isn’t visiting parks and spread throughout the resorts. Otherwise, not ever buying it. The optics alone- of the elite enjoying the parks while it’s shuttered to loyal guests is devastating. Good luck on convincing the masses Disney is just keeping us safe in that case. 

But I’ll get worked up over that when it happens. We’ll hopefully know soon.


----------



## gwynne

Jrb1979 said:


> The NBA is not causing Disney to not open as much as most want to believe that. Disney has a set date regardless of the NBA.


Or possibly a date range depending on what happens with the virus. I thing they really don't want to be opening and closing multiple times.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> The NBA won’t be generating much cash flow for Parks and Resorts.  It will generate revenue for ABC and ESPN.


And it won’t generate extra revenue.  Those broadcast deals were signed long ago.  ESPN/ABC will get the same money they would have if COVID never existed.  Disney will only be making whatever the NBA pays to rent our hotel rooms and WWOS.  I don’t see that being a huge boatload of money compared to what WDW would normally generate.


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


> Not to play the Disney defender card but ticket don’t ever lose value. Yes you may have to pay more to use them in the future but it’s not like if you have an unused ticket with $400 you have to pay another $420 to buy a new one. You would just pay $20.



I realize they don’t lose value but I currently have over $3000 tied up in park tickets for mid June.  That’s a lot to just let ride.  

We made DVC reservations in December.  COVID was not really on the radar back then.  Come April, we HAD to make a decision whether to buy tickets or not in order to reserve fast passes so I bit the bullet thinking things would be settled down by then.   This is my beef with Disney especially during the shutdown.  Knowing that the parks were shut down and with no certainty of an opening date they basically still forced their customers hands to make a decision.  Do I want to take risk and buy tickets so I can get fast passes or do I just wait it out and stand in line for 90 minutes or more to ride all of the top attractions?

Since the parks were closed, they should do the right thing and offer refunds for tickets purchased while they were shutdown.   Especially since it  appears that pretty much every other major attraction in the Orlando area will be open except for them.  

As it seems more and more likely that Disney will be closed for our mid June reservation, we would like to make alternate vacation plans for the summer.   Tough to do when you already have more than $3000 committed to Disney that you can’t recoup.  My son is in college, my daughter will be a Sr in high school and my wife works in the school system.  So for us, taking a vacation during the school year is not an option.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Having the NBA has nothing to do with parks opening. The NBA is being used to bring in money til they decide when they are opening.



How are they bringing in money if they dont start until the end of July, and most of the games in the first few weeks would be on regional sports networks to fulfill those contracts. So unless the NBA is erasing the amount of revenue Disney has lost over the last 3 months with their initial contract, it would only temporarily stop the bleeding. They wouldnt make marketing and promotional money until the games start up in 2 months.



Jrb1979 said:


> I think people will tune in regardless. Sports will be the only new thing on TV for awhile. *A lot of people still aren't ready to go to a theme park.*



You keep saying this, but arent providing any proof. The resorts not being full when theres been no announced opening date is far from proof that people arent ready to go to a theme park. I’m going to need to see actual data to back your claim if youre going to continue to speak about that in form of absolute.

Also, Sports will be the only thing on TV for awhile, but it wont just be the NBA. You’ll have the NHL playoffs and the start of the MLB season. Then when the NBA gets into the juicy part of the playoffs, Football will have likely started in both the pro, and college levels. Theres not a single NBA playoff matchup that would outdraw Tom Brady’s first game as a Buc.



Cdn Jeff said:


> Disagree!  The pent up demand for pro sports is HUGE!  ESPN will make a killing on advertising and licensing agreements.  *Owning the NBA playoffs* would be worth mega-millions on a regular day.  In the current environment, that’s a heck of a cash cow!



I’m sure Turner Sports would laugh at that notion. Just because we’re in a pandemic doesnt mean broadcasting rights got shredded up.


----------



## gwynne

Brianstl said:


> The NBA won’t be generating much cash flow for Parks and Resorts.  It will generate revenue for ABC and ESPN.


Games at Disney will provide some good advertising for the Mouse, though.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

chad_1138 said:


> Exactly.  We have over $5000 in on our July trip.  Chances are that money will be going to Universal, especially if they were to put off opening due to the NBA.


My June 27 to July 7 trip will become a UOR trip depending on what WDW says (or doesn't say) this week.  I'm tired of waiting for WDW, I need to know what I'll be doing this summer.  The only question will be if I buy AP for UOR as I'm not crazy about having AP for both resorts.  If it was due to the NBA I'd be furious.


----------



## rteetz

gwynne said:


> Or possibly a date range depending on what happens with the virus. I thing they really don't want to be opening and closing multiple times.


I can’t see that not being a concern. Opening up and having to close again would be a huge problem for a site as larger as Disney.


----------



## rteetz

RWinNOLA said:


> I realize they don’t lose value but I currently have over $3000 tied up in park tickets for mid June.  That’s a lot to just let ride.
> 
> We made DVC reservations in December.  COVID was not really on the radar back then.  Come April, we HAD to make a decision whether to buy tickets or not in order to reserve fast passes so I bit the bullet thinking things would be settled down by then.   This is my beef with Disney especially during the shutdown.  Knowing that the parks were shut down and with no certainty of an opening date they basically still forced their customers hands to make a decision.  Do I want to take risk and buy tickets so I can get fast passes or do I just wait it out and stand in line for 90 minutes or more to ride all of the top attractions?
> 
> Since the parks were closed, they should do the right thing and offer refunds for tickets purchased while they were shutdown.   Especially since it  appears that pretty much every other major attraction in the Orlando area will be open except for them.
> 
> As it seems more and more likely that Disney will be closed for our mid June reservation, we would like to make alternate vacation plans for the summer.   Tough to do when you already have more than $3000 committed to Disney that you can’t recoup.  My son is in college, my daughter will be a Sr in high school and my wife works in the school system.  So for us, taking a vacation during the school year is not an option.


I understand. There is no easy option for this though. Nobody expected a multi-month shutdown of Disney let alone most of the country. I had a trip canceled myself. I think everyone and every company are learning how to improve or change things going forward and now has experience for any future major problem like this.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I can’t see that not being a concern. Opening up and having to close again would be a huge problem for a site as larger as Disney.



The idea of things closing down in the late Fall/early Winter due to a big return of the virus bring up another point. If they continue to delay their opening, what happens if they have to close back down in November and not be able to open again until the Spring. Its not like the virus returning in the fall/winter is a conspiracy theory, many believe it’ll close things down again. So if Disney decides to wait until August to reopen, they get a solid 3 months of being open as opposed to 5 months if they open in mid June. That extra two months is ALOT of money to turn down


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Also, why would their families come with them?


Well. They don’t all have kids... could be some wives would rather they were able to keep an eye on them


----------



## CopperMonkey

thingaboutarsenal said:


> My June 27 to July 7 trip will become a UOR trip depending on what WDW says (or doesn't say) this week.  I'm tired of waiting for WDW, I need to know what I'll be doing this summer.  The only question will be if I buy AP for UOR as I'm not crazy about having AP for both resorts.  If it was due to the NBA I'd be furious.



We are in the same boat with different dates, our march trip became a May 22-27th Birthday weekend trip, to a 2nd week of June trip, and now if WDW doesn't make an announcement by the end of this coming week, we'll be taking our vacation package to UOR. Every week that passes makes it harder to get the requested time off and people in our party are unlikely to get PTO once more workplaces begin to reopen. Bummer that Disney has decided to be this tight lipped about it besides just doing rolling cancellations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The PR implications - Universal’s decision to open when they are and the actual opening is being talked about like its already gone off without a hitch and there have been no major hiccups as well as virus related consequences.

Disney could very well be making the best call for their guests if they hold out longer.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The idea of things closing down in the late Fall/early Winter due to a big return of the virus bring up another point. If they continue to delay their opening, what happens if they have to close back down in November and not be able to open again until the Spring. Its not like the virus returning in the fall/winter is a conspiracy theory, many believe it’ll close things down again. So if Disney decides to wait until August to reopen, they get a solid 3 months of being open as opposed to 5 months if they open in mid June. That extra two months is ALOT of money to turn down


As we go over every day and throughout the 730 pages of this thread there are many pieces to this. The NBA is one, future concerns are one, safety is one, the list goes on. I certainly don’t envy the ones who have to decides what the best options are.


----------



## Brianstl

One thing I don’t think is getting enough attention is the change in guidance from the CDC when it comes to surface transmission.  You would think that would make it far easier to operate the parks, resorts and resort transportation.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

If Disney doesn’t open parks and resorts until  later this year, in the meantime ... 

- Some people who planned to go to Disney and can’t will do a trip to Universal instead. Some of them will likely still go back to Disney for a trip in the future. Maybe some will stick with Universal forever (But I don’t think many will actually swear off Disney forever.)

-Some people who planned to go to Disney and can’t will skip a theme park trip this year  because they wanted to go to Disney & Universal is not a substitute for them. 

- Some who didn’t have a trip planned this year and were unaffected by this disruption will still go in 2021 or beyond as they planned. I don’t see many (any?) of them swearing off Disney forever.

The number of people who completely swear off Disney forever because they didn’t open when other parks did is pretty limited, in my opinion. Not everyone will substitute the Disney trip they couldn’t do with another Orlando theme park.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> One thing I don’t think is getting enough attention is the change in guidance from the CDC when it comes to surface transmission.  You would think that would make far easier to operate the parks, resorts and resort transportation.


Yes and no. It also makes it more difficult in terms of airborne exchange. Disney certainly is watching the science aspect as well which also changes daily.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m not sure that there will be a need for any kind spin.  Disney has made it very clear that WDW & DL are closed until further notice. Repeatedly in the media; on social media and in the form of a pop up on all of their websites when you log on, and even MDE has temporary closure at the very top of the page along with the pop up about understanding the possibility of a covid exposure at WDW.  Closed. And without any promise of a specific reopening date. They couldn’t be more clear. Even yesterday’s Guest Relations update saying  If you are planning during this uncertain period once we reopen.. you may not get the disney experience you’ve come to know & adjustments may need to be made in “real time” to any existing plans you may have made...  In other words.. we are telling you that things are not the norm so please don’t expect more then we are telling you.  It’s not that there has been a lack of info..  for some It’s been a case of not accepting what is being said.   

Other then to those of us who are disney obsessed it will likely not mean that much to the General public who vacation at Disney, they are more likely to take things in stride and if their current disney trip doesn’t work out  - they’ll just rebook or postpone.  They won’t require any kind of spin.


----------



## Broncho52

Does everyone realize the earliest a NBA player will step foot on Disney property is Mid July?  This is from the ESPN article on the talks with Disney.
They aren’t planning games to start until end of July.  As I and many posters have mentioned before, the season and playoffs will not be over quick.  Does anyone think Disney would be closed until September?  If not then the NBA thing will
Have no effect on the parks.  Honestly I think Disney has way more to sort out the UO ever would and it just takes longer to open a Much bigger operation.  The NBA stuff is happening on the side and everyone is ready WAY too much into it.  But Disney has not been communicating well so it is easy to read into every single tea leaf.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. It also makes it more difficult in terms of airborne exchange. Disney certainly is watching the science aspect as well which also changes daily.


I don’t think it makes it more difficult with airborne exchange.  That was always a concern hence the mask mandates.   It would seem to remove the need to sanitize every surface someone may touch on a frequent basis.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

Brianstl said:


> They won’t own the NBA playoffs and they won’t get part of the NBA’s licensing deals.  Disney hosting the playoffs doesn’t change the fact that Turner Sports has a large chunk of the playoff TV package.  The NBA isn’t sharing their licensing money with anyone.



Are you privy to those negotiations?  If they don’t finish the season, nobody makes any licensing money.  NBA and Turner are both going to need to concede revenue to whoever hosts.  Disney or otherwise.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. It also makes it more difficult in terms of airborne exchange. Disney certainly is watching the science aspect as well which also changes daily.


I don’t see how it makes it more difficult on airborne exchange.  Nothing has changed when it comes to that.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t think it makes it more difficult with airborne exchange.  That was always a concern hence the mask mandates.   It would seem to remove the need to sanitize every surface someone may touch on a frequent basis.


And if people aren’t compliant that’s problematic. Disney has to and should be concerned about that.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I don’t see how it makes it more difficult on airborne exchange.  Nothing has changed when it comes to that.


No but like I said that would make the mask more important and if people aren’t wearing them that’s a problem. Disney is looking at this from all sides.


----------



## gwynne

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t think it makes it more difficult with airborne exchange.  That was always a concern hence the mask mandates.   It would seem to remove the need to sanitize every surface someone may touch on a frequent basis.


This issue may  become a new concern they will likely have to evaluate. Just posting for info.
https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending...ys/3DWIQNEC4JENBDFWSQULQYAAQ4/?outputType=amp


----------



## Brianstl

Cdn Jeff said:


> Are you privy to those negotiations?  If they don’t finish the season, nobody makes any licensing money.  NBA and Turner are both going to need to concede revenue to whoever hosts.  Disney or otherwise.


AT&T isn’t conceding revenue to Disney.  The NBA is still generating licensing money. The NBA is not going to concede their licensing money to anyone.  If Disney would have asked for any of that, the NBA would find a way to make Vegas work.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Brianstl said:


> AT&T isn’t conceding revenue to Disney.  The NBA is still generating licensing money. The NBA is not going to concede their licensing money to anyone.  If Disney would have asked for any of that, the NBA would find a way to make Vegas work.


If anything WDW sees the NBA as hotel occupancy that doesn't fill the parks.  The idea that all these broadcasting contracts are out the window because the location changes is silly.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/walt...otted-touring-disney-springs-safety-measures/


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Not to play the Disney defender card but ticket don’t ever lose value. Yes you may have to pay more to use them in the future but it’s not like if you have an unused ticket with $400 you have to pay another $420 to buy a new one. You would just pay $20.



Except that often tickets go up even more than that. And it's not just the increase in tickets, but the increase in rooms, in food etc...

So suddenly for a family of 4, it turns into a $500 increase. Which not everyone can or wants to cover.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> One thing I don’t think is getting enough attention is the change in guidance from the CDC when it comes to surface transmission.  You would think that would make it far easier to operate the parks, resorts and resort transportation.


I think the issue is they said that and nothing else. In order for companies, or even us, to make decisions they info CDC didn’t release. Like what is safe, what should be cleaned & on what time table?


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Except that often tickets go up even more than that. And it's not just the increase in tickets, but the increase in rooms, in food etc...
> 
> So suddenly for a family of 4, it turns into a $500 increase. Which not everyone can or wants to cover.


I understand. I was just giving an example.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People have reported that Disney refunded tickets when they’ve asked. I can understand being upset if they refused when reached out, but anyone who isn’t happy with the ticket situation should at least try to resolve it first.

This is a new and unique scenario.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. It also makes it more difficult in terms of airborne exchange. Disney certainly is watching the science aspect as well which also changes daily.



Exactly. They know it can be aerosolized and can remain airborne for a few hours. Not a good thing when you have a venue with tens of thousands of people walking around coughing, sneezing, talking, laughing and essentially breathing. Which as you said - hence the mask requirement. Which they are going to NEED to enforce.


----------



## TexasChick123

Broncho52 said:


> Does everyone realize the earliest a NBA player will step foot on Disney property is Mid July?  This is from the ESPN article on the talks with Disney.
> They aren’t planning games to start until end of July.  As I and many posters have mentioned before, the season and playoffs will not be over quick.  Does anyone think Disney would be closed until September?  If not then the NBA thing will
> Have no effect on the parks.  Honestly I think Disney has way more to sort out the UO ever would and it just takes longer to open a Much bigger operation.  The NBA stuff is happening on the side and everyone is ready WAY too much into it.  But Disney has not been communicating well so it is easy to read into every single tea leaf.



I agree with everything you said here. The NBA will be playing for 2 months per estimates and won’t start until the end of July. So unless people think the parks will be closed until September, the NBA thing doesn’t matter. We’ll all find out whenever Disney decides to tell us I guess.


----------



## ZellyB

gottalovepluto said:


> I think the issue is they said that and nothing else. In order for companies, or even us, to make decisions they info CDC didn’t release. Like what is safe, what should be cleaned & on what time table?



I thought the CDC was mostly referencing packages and other items that are shipped or on store shelves etc. They still recommend routine disinfection of high-touch surfaces so I would imagine that would include door handles, countertops, ride vehicles etc.


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


> I understand. There is no easy option for this though. Nobody expected a multi-month shutdown of Disney let alone most of the country. I had a trip canceled myself. I think everyone and every company are learning how to improve or change things going forward and now has experience for any future major problem like this.



And what you said there drives home my point that Disney should change their policy regarding refunds for park tickets due to the shutdown.  

Nobody expected this. And if I were going anywhere else, I would have waited until the week before or perhaps arrival to spend $3000 on park tickets.  But Disney, with their 60 day FP policy forces your hand to buy tickets early in order to plan your trip.  Normally, that’s okay.  But they still required this while they were shutdown, and while they were still taking new reservations for June.  

They likely have tens of millions of dollars tied up in park tickets for summer reservations they won’t happen because they are shutdown.   A lot of folks can’t just absorb that money until whenever especially with so many folks losing income due to COVID 19. 

WE DIDN’T CANCEL OUR TRIP.  Disney should do the right thing and refund park tickets purchased for trips during the shutdown.  I know that I will be calling and I won’t be satisfied with anything short of a full refund returned to my card.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money. The proof is in the pudding when they allowed the parks to remain open at full capacity 4 extra days when they could have shut down the parks the night of the announcement, and let the resorts stay open until everyone had their travel arrangements. But they didnt do that. Its hard to believe they suddenly care enough that they wont open their parks because not everyone will wear masks while Universal had to listen to public comments being read during the task force meeting about guests not coming to the parks and wearing masks and they still revealed their plans to reopen. Different companies, yes. But both love money equally.
> 
> And how you’ll know it to be true that their concern about safety is a load of garbage is *IF* Vegas swoops in at the last second to bring the NBA there, or if they start airing the NBA games, get big viewship the first couple of days and then people stop caring because the NBA is not the same without the crowd. Then all of a sudden they’ll change their tune and pretend that they care about the guests and say the parks are opening
> 
> Edited: because apparently the use of if was ignored


And whether it’s true or not, it will be terrible optics. Ppl won’t buy that it’s for their safety especially when all the other parks are open.   What is looks like on the surface is they continued to take customers’ money while they negotiated with millionaires & decided to cater to them instead of their fan base b/c it’s easier & still makes them money.


----------



## Dis5150

So everyone jumped on the NBA portion of what @rteetz posted but I haven’t seen anyone comment about them possibly only opening one park at a time...


----------



## Eric Smith

Dis5150 said:


> So everyone jumped on the NBA portion of what @rteetz posted but I haven’t seen anyone comment about them possibly only opening one park at a time...


I honestly don’t have a problem with that part of it.  If that’s what Disney thinks is necessary, that’s ok with me.


----------



## npatellye

Dis5150 said:


> So everyone jumped on the NBA portion of what @rteetz posted but I haven’t seen anyone comment about them possibly only opening one park at a time...


I’ll take one park at a time over no parks. I think many people thought it possible that they would slowly open parks one by one.


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> So everyone jumped on the NBA portion of what @rteetz posted but I haven’t seen anyone comment about them possibly only opening one park at a time...


True but that’s been discussed for a while as that’s been a possibility well before Disney even considering the NBA.


----------



## tinkerhon

RWinNOLA said:


> And what you said there drives home my point that Disney should change their policy regarding refunds for park tickets due to the shutdown.
> 
> Nobody expected this. And if I were going anywhere else, I would have waited until the week before or perhaps arrival to spend $3000 on park tickets.  But Disney, with their 60 day FP policy forces your hand to buy tickets early in order to plan your trip.  Normally, that’s okay.  But they still required this while they were shutdown, and while they were still taking new reservations for June.
> 
> They likely have tens of millions of dollars tied up in park tickets for summer reservations they won’t happen because they are shutdown.   A lot of folks can’t just absorb that money until whenever especially with so many folks losing income due to COVID 19.
> 
> WE DIDN’T CANCEL OUR TRIP.  Disney should do the right thing and refund park tickets purchased for trips during the shutdown.  I know that I will be calling and I won’t be satisfied with anything short of a full refund returned to my card.



Totally agree !  We are booked for July 14, and probably won't be going based on all of the changes (and not saying that they are not necessary) - but Disney needs to do the right thing and refund money for tickets - I love the sound of coins, but won't give you a dollar bill for a shiny quarter - 25% experience for 100% dollar doesn't make sense


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> True but that’s been discussed for a while as that’s been a possibility well before Disney even considering the NBA.


I obviously missed all that talk but to be fair, I’m not on this board all the time and have a hard time catching up 20-30 pages lol. I’m guessing (hoping) they would refund the hopper portion of my package if that happens.


----------



## planecrazy63

Tomorrow we wait to see if any CM schedules come out... but if it's like the last few weeks they won't until Wednesday. @yulilin3 - I'm sure you will post if you hear anything (and thanks for the livestream today from DS)


----------



## rteetz

Dis5150 said:


> I obviously missed all that talk but to be fair, I’m not on this board all the time and have a hard time catching up 20-30 pages lol. I’m guessing (hoping) they would refund the hopper portion of my package if that happens.


I’m sure that’s part of their planning.


----------



## Brianstl

So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.



Well there’s one way to decrease the kids wearing masks issue.


----------



## mshanson3121

gwynne said:


> This issue may  become a new concern they will likely have to evaluate. Just posting for info.
> https://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending...ys/3DWIQNEC4JENBDFWSQULQYAAQ4/?outputType=amp



So many people like to pretend that now that we are slowing down the rate of increase, that it's "over" and are letting their guards down in their desire to return to normal. But the reality is there are still sooo many unknowns, and new things popping up with this virus. For example, the numbers of children getting this new inflammatory disorder is continuing to grow. And most of the children getting it, were asymptomatic for Covid.

If Disney is indeed planning a later opening, wanting to wait and see what happens first as things re-open - good on them. But for heaven's sakes, tell people that lol. "Because we want to ensure our guests and employees are returning to a safe environment, we do not anticipate re-opening our theme parks until late summer/early fall (insert date of choice). This will allow our team time to adequately assess the risk and prepare accordingly. Because this date is subject to change (earlier or later), for the time being existing reservations will be cancelled automatically on a week by week basis, approximately 3 weeks prior to your scheduled arrival date." Yadda, yadda.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> True but that’s been discussed for a while as that’s been a possibility well before Disney even considering the NBA.


Perhaps at a different level of seriousness, but I bet the NBA was a possibility as soon as both the league and the resort were suspended.


----------



## LSUmiss

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m not sure that there will be a need for any kind spin.  Disney has made it very clear that WDW & DL are closed until further notice. Repeatedly in the media; on social media and in the form of a pop up on all of their websites when you log on, and even MDE has temporary closure at the very top of the page along with the pop up about understanding the possibility of a covid exposure at WDW.  Closed. And without any promise of a specific reopening date. They couldn’t be more clear. Even yesterday’s Guest Relations update saying  If you are planning during this uncertain period once we reopen.. you may not get the disney experience you’ve come to know & adjustments may need to be made in “real time” to any existing plans you may have made...  In other words.. we are telling you that things are not the norm so please don’t expect more then we are telling you.  It’s not that there has been a lack of info..  for some It’s been a case of not accepting what is being said.
> 
> Other then to those of us who are disney obsessed it will likely not mean that much to the General public who vacation at Disney, they are more likely to take things in stride and if their current disney trip doesn’t work out  - they’ll just rebook or postpone.  They won’t require any kind of spin.


And yet continue to sell “nonrefundable” tickets for specific dates.


----------



## Violetspider

RWinNOLA said:


> And what you said there drives home my point that Disney should change their policy regarding refunds for park tickets due to the shutdown.
> 
> Nobody expected this. And if I were going anywhere else, I would have waited until the week before or perhaps arrival to spend $3000 on park tickets.  But Disney, with their 60 day FP policy forces your hand to buy tickets early in order to plan your trip.  Normally, that’s okay.  But they still required this while they were shutdown, and while they were still taking new reservations for June.
> 
> They likely have tens of millions of dollars tied up in park tickets for summer reservations they won’t happen because they are shutdown.   A lot of folks can’t just absorb that money until whenever especially with so many folks losing income due to COVID 19.
> 
> WE DIDN’T CANCEL OUR TRIP.  Disney should do the right thing and refund park tickets purchased for trips during the shutdown.  I know that I will be calling and I won’t be satisfied with anything short of a full refund returned to my card.


Exact same boat! DVC reservation back in Oct/Nov for a 10 day stay in July. We purchased 5 APs two weeks ago to get our FP privileges. That's a lot of cash that Disney has of ours. Not sure what my nephew would want back (they purchased Gold), but I'm going to need my $1,200+ Platinum Pass refunded. I wouldn't be using it until next summer if this year doesn't happen. That's a lot of time Disney gets to reap the benefits of interest on money I would prefer to have in the bank.


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


I’ve been thinking that for a while. MK is the hardest park to socially distance getting people in. Everyone that drives needs to take a mass transport system to the entrance. The hotel lobbies on the monorail track would be a mess with the 6 foot spacers for monorail boarding. T&TC would be a nightmare.


----------



## gwynne

LSUmiss said:


> And yet continue to sell “nonrefundable” tickets for specific dates.


Not magical for sure.


----------



## npatellye

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


I’m not sure they could do that without DVC issues. I mean, the system is already clogged with unused points from the closure and keeping most DVC timeshares closed while opening only select resorts could be a huge issue. I wonder if they will, perhaps, open DVC resorts as well as Epcot/Skyliner resorts.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

mshanson3121 said:


> So many people like to pretend that now that we are slowing down the rate of increase, that it's "over" and are letting their guards down in their desire to return to normal. But the reality is there are still sooo many unknowns, and new things popping up with this virus. For example, the numbers of children getting this new inflammatory disorder is continuing to grow. And most of the children getting it, were asymptomatic for Covid.
> 
> If Disney is indeed planning a later opening, wanting to wait and see what happens first as things re-open - good on them. But for heaven's sakes, tell people that lol. "Because we want to ensure our guests and employees are returning to a safe environment, we do not anticipate re-opening our theme parks until late summer/early fall (insert date of choice). This will allow our team time to adequately assess the risk and prepare accordingly. Because this date is subject to change (earlier or later), for the time being existing reservations will be cancelled automatically on a week by week basis, approximately 3 weeks prior to your scheduled arrival date." Yadda, yadda.


Oh how I wish that was a real Disney quote.  I hope they open sooner but most of all the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Eric Smith

npatellye said:


> I’m not sure they could do that without DVC issues. I mean, the system is already clogged with unused points from the closure and keeping most DVC timeshares closed while opening only select resorts could be a huge issue. I wonder if they will, perhaps, open DVC resorts as well as Epcot/Skyliner resorts.


They’re going to have a hard time justifying keeping the DVC resorts closed too much longer.  They’re probably going to have to open those resorts before the parks.


----------



## Jroceagles

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’m not sure that there will be a need for any kind spin.  Disney has made it very clear that WDW & DL are closed until further notice. Repeatedly in the media; on social media and in the form of a pop up on all of their websites when you log on, and even MDE has temporary closure at the very top of the page along with the pop up about understanding the possibility of a covid exposure at WDW.  Closed. And without any promise of a specific reopening date. They couldn’t be more clear. Even yesterday’s Guest Relations update saying  If you are planning during this uncertain period once we reopen.. you may not get the disney experience you’ve come to know & adjustments may need to be made in “real time” to any existing plans you may have made...  In other words.. we are telling you that things are not the norm so please don’t expect more then we are telling you.  It’s not that there has been a lack of info..  for some It’s been a case of not accepting what is being said.
> 
> Other then to those of us who are disney obsessed it will likely not mean that much to the General public who vacation at Disney, they are more likely to take things in stride and if their current disney trip doesn’t work out  - they’ll just rebook or postpone.  They won’t require any kind of spin.


Or...IF....they can get all their money back they will go to one of the parks that have opened.    But most will not be able to recoup 100% of their funds and will be left holding the bag.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


Ugh! I was ok when MK was the only park, but w/ DS (2), not sure we would do that.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


I agree. MK is the biggest nightmare of a park to open with the current restrictions on social distancing, and like I said days ago: alcohol is a alcohol-serving establishment's biggest profit margin.  If they are trying to recoup money fast, selling alcohol is the way to do it, and that's what Epcot is for.


----------



## Jroceagles

mshanson3121 said:


> So many people like to pretend that now that we are slowing down the rate of increase, that it's "over" and are letting their guards down in their desire to return to normal. But the reality is there are still sooo many unknowns, and new things popping up with this virus. For example, the numbers of children getting this new inflammatory disorder is continuing to grow. And most of the children getting it, were asymptomatic for Covid.
> 
> If Disney is indeed planning a later opening, wanting to wait and see what happens first as things re-open - good on them. But for heaven's sakes, tell people that lol. "Because we want to ensure our guests and employees are returning to a safe environment, we do not anticipate re-opening our theme parks until late summer/early fall (insert date of choice). This will allow our team time to adequately assess the risk and prepare accordingly. Because this date is subject to change (earlier or later), for the time being existing reservations will be cancelled automatically on a week by week basis, approximately 3 weeks prior to your scheduled arrival date." Yadda, yadda.


I don't think anyone is pretending...rather realizing life can't go on like this for 1, 2, 5 , 10 years until if and when a vaccine is created...if you decide you want that said vaccine....so instead they choose to learn to live with this realizing that life and the economy must go on.

 Most frustration now comes from the narrative of flatten the curve, flatten the curve, flatten the curve and now all of a sudden its cure... so people have become fed up

 And I speak from experience as I have not missed one day of work  and I walk into a place that has 500 plus people a day in close quarters... and I have realized over the last 2 months that if you conduct yourself safely and there are measures in place life can go on...and go on productively and safely.


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


That would be preferred by the older crowd...IMO


----------



## vinotinto

The ferry can schlep 600 guests across from TTC to MK. Assuming they cut capacity to 33%-50% they can move 200-300 guests per ferry. They have 3 ferries. They can run the monorail, with one party per car. Yes, they would have to reduce/limit  the number of guests quite a bit to make this work.

Is that bridge from GF built yet?


----------



## AmberMV

vinotinto said:


> The ferry can schlep 600 guests across from TTC to MK. Assuming they cut capacity to 33%-50% they can move 200-300 guests per ferry. They have 3 ferries. They can run the monorail, with one party per car. Yes, they would have to reduce/limit  the number of guests quite a bit to make this work.
> 
> *Is that bridge from GF built yet?*


Yep


----------



## mshanson3121

Jroceagles said:


> I don't think anyone is pretending...rather realizing life can't go on like this for 1, 2, 5 , 10 years until if and when a vaccine is created...if you decide you want that said vaccine....so instead they choose to learn to live with this realizing that life and the economy must go on.
> 
> Most frustration now comes from the narrative of flatten the curve, flatten the curve, flatten the curve and now all of a sudden its cure... so people have become fed up
> 
> And I speak from experience as I have not missed one day of work  and I walk into a place that has 500 plus people a day in close quarters... and I have realized over the last 2 months that if you conduct yourself safely and there are measures in place life can go on...and go on productively and safely.



And one of the big reasons you've been able to stay healthy is because much of the country was shut down, which significantly reduced your overall risk. Or, of course the other option is you had it and we're asymptomatic. Unfortunately, you'll never know unless you get an antibody test.

Meanwhile, your future safety depends on people following the rules - ie. staying 6' away, wearing their masks, continuing to practice proper hygiene, continuing to reduce unnecessary exposure etc... and THAT is where people are getting slack. They think opening things back up, means back to the old normal. It doesn't.


----------



## Britty2

Jroceagles said:


> I don't think anyone is pretending...rather realizing life can't go on like this for 1, 2, 5 , 10 years until if and when a vaccine is created...if you decide you want that said vaccine....so instead they choose to learn to live with this realizing that life and the economy must go on.
> 
> Most frustration now comes from the narrative of flatten the curve, flatten the curve, flatten the curve and now all of a sudden its cure... so people have become fed up
> 
> And I speak from experience as I have not missed one day of work  and I walk into a place that has 500 plus people a day in close quarters... and I have realized over the last 2 months that if you conduct yourself safely and there are measures in place life can go on...and go on productively and safely.



I agree that life will and have to go on but you said years. People got so impatient after only 2 MONTHS. To open up places of business is one thing but these parks are going to bringing in tens of thousands of people daily after we were shutdown for so long. It’s ok that they are taking their time in this. It’s not something that should be rushed. It’s not even a necessity either. You see how idiots act at beaches. There is absolutely no rush a theme park. Need to take the time and be sure opening up to this many people is safe and have to make sure you have the tools to enforce the rules because you know once inside people will be trying to break them. There is a lot they have to do.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Eric Smith said:


> They’re going to have a hard time justifying keeping the DVC resorts closed too much longer.  They’re probably going to have to open those resorts before the parks.



Honestly, I wish they would just open the DVC resorts even if only one or two parks are open.  
If I don’t use the points I have tied up for this trip which includes a bunch of 2019 banked points, I don’t know that I will be able to use them. 

If the resort pools are open as well as restaurants with limited capacity, I’d be happy to just get away after being cooped up the last couple months.  Heck, if we want to go to a park, we can go Universal for a day or two while staying at our DVC resort.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Yep


No, it’s not completed yet.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Mit88 said:


> How are they bringing in money if they dont start until the end of July, and most of the games in the first few weeks would be on regional sports networks to fulfill those contracts. So unless the NBA is erasing the amount of revenue Disney has lost over the last 3 months with their initial contract, it would only temporarily stop the bleeding. They wouldnt make marketing and promotional money until the games start up in 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying this, but arent providing any proof. The resorts not being full when theres been no announced opening date is far from proof that people arent ready to go to a theme park. I’m going to need to see actual data to back your claim if youre going to continue to speak about that in form of absolute.
> 
> Also, Sports will be the only thing on TV for awhile, but it wont just be the NBA. You’ll have the NHL playoffs and the start of the MLB season. Then when the NBA gets into the juicy part of the playoffs, Football will have likely started in both the pro, and college levels. Theres not a single NBA playoff matchup that would outdraw Tom Brady’s first game as a Buc.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure Turner Sports would laugh at that notion. Just because we’re in a pandemic doesnt mean broadcasting rights got shredded up.


go back a number of pages to the mask debate and see how many were saying if masks required of guests they were not going . I feel this more than NBA or anything else has Disney looking at later opening date


----------



## CAQDaddy

rteetz said:


> Yes and no. It also makes it more difficult in terms of airborne exchange. Disney certainly is watching the science aspect as well which also changes daily.


I guess I don't understand your reasoning. It's been suspected from very early on that the virus is transmitted through airborne droplets. It was also suspected that the virus could be transmitted via surfaces. To me simple logic would indicate that if one of those transmission methods is now thought to be much less probable it doesn't make it more difficult to operate parks. It would seem to make it somewhat less risky.


----------



## CAQDaddy

rteetz said:


> No but like I said that would make the mask more important and if people aren’t wearing them that’s a problem. Disney is looking at this from all sides.


You still aren't making sense. We know about airborne transmission. It isn't more of an issue, but the same. It's just that surface transmission is less of a risk. I think any reduced transmission avenue is a great thing for any retail business.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Dis5150 said:


> So everyone jumped on the NBA portion of what @rteetz posted but I haven’t seen anyone comment about them possibly only opening one park at a time...



I think since UO is opening all their parks at the same time, Disney will attempt to do the same, even if it takes them longer to open.  Also, I doubt they open MK last even if it is the park that's the biggest nightmare to re-open.  For many people MK IS Disney World, and to have it closed while the others are open would drive a lot of people away.  Just, IMO.


----------



## rteetz

CAQDaddy said:


> You still aren't making sense. We know about airborne transmission. It isn't more of an issue, but the same. It's just that surface transmission is less of a risk. I think any reduced transmission avenue is a great thing for any retail business.


I don’t want to delve too far off topic myself but to me I think this makes it worse in terms of the airborne transmission is more prevalent than surface transmission. Airborne is harder to control because we need to breathe. Masks help to an extent. Disney is doing that at Disney Springs of course and likely will at the parks. If this was worse on surfaces, cleaning procedures would be more the focus. Either way it’s not a great situation as we all know.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Jroceagles said:


> I don't think anyone is pretending...rather realizing life can't go on like this for 1, 2, 5 , 10 years until if and when a vaccine is created...if you decide you want that said vaccine....so instead they choose to learn to live with this realizing that life and the economy must go on.
> 
> Most frustration now comes from the narrative of flatten the curve, flatten the curve, flatten the curve and now all of a sudden its cure... so people have become fed up
> 
> And I speak from experience as I have not missed one day of work  and I walk into a place that has 500 plus people a day in close quarters... and I have realized over the last 2 months that if you conduct yourself safely and there are measures in place life can go on...and go on productively and safely.



Google "Ocean City Maryland" if you want to see how people "safely" navigated a quasi-theme park today.

The notion that people will actually conduct themselves safely without some entity ensuring that rules are followed is ridiculous.


----------



## Jiminy76

rteetz said:


> I don’t think that’s the case. Yes bad PR but people aren’t going to go in droves to Universal or SeaWorld instead. Many do combo trips.


I for one am looking at doing Universal as a backup if WDW is not open in late July and DVC resorts are open. I will take the annual pass credit option and use to purchase Universal tickets and will do a more Orlando based vacation instead of the normal Disney Bubble Vacation


----------



## Runnsally

I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...


----------



## Mit88

Betty Rohrer said:


> go back a number of pages to the mask debate and see how many were saying if masks required of guests they were not going . I feel this more than NBA or anything else has Disney looking at later opening date



I’m well aware of the mask debate. Typically the ones that scream the loudest are mistaken as the majority. There are plenty enough people that would gladly comply and follow the guidelines that Disney would set in place. But because we’re not screaming at the roof tops and complaining about anything, it gets lost in the shuffle in place of the people yelling and screaming about not going with those regulations in affect. Just because you dont hear us, doesnt mean we dont exist


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...



Why open additional resorts, bringing in more people to work at the resorts as potential carriers of the virus. If you keep expanding the bubble, eventually its going to pop.


----------



## wareagle57

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...



I’d like to hear your reasoning as to why you think they’ll take up that much room. Half the league is already eliminated from playoff contention. There is some speculation they could shorten the season of teams not needed to decide playoffs. Also there are only about 15 games left. Basketball is a sport where you can play 2-4 days in a row. There is no travel so now they can speed up the season and playoffs. There are only 3ish teams with 15 players, half a dozen coaches, some trainers and a few others. Then the media. We are talking 1000 people. There is no reason they’d need more than 1-3 hotels. Certainly not the parks. Everything should be at WWS. So what am I missing?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...



30 teams.  Each team has, max, 17 players.  One head coach, 3 assistants and 1 trainer allowed on the bench.  Add 20 more people from each team for good measure.  NBA execs., media.  You come in at less than 2000 people.  They aren't shutting down all of WDW for 2000 people.  CSR has 2462 rooms.  There are 36,000 rooms on WDW property.  When WDW hosts Pop Warner, that's about 12,000 people.  They don't shut the entire resort down for them.  The absolute easiest and most lucrative thing for WDW to do would be to create a CSR/WWOS bubble and open the rest of WDW parks and resorts up to general operations.  WDW manages large conventions and sporting events year-round without upending general park and resort operations.  These are not mutually exclusive operational issues.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

wareagle57 said:


> I’d like to hear your reasoning as to why you think they’ll take up that much room. Half the league is already eliminated from playoff contention. There is some speculation they could shorten the season of teams not needed to decide playoffs. Also there are only about 15 games left. Basketball is a sport where you can play 2-4 days in a row. There is no travel so now they can speed up the season and playoffs. There are only 3ish teams with 15 players, half a dozen coaches, some trainers and a few others. Then the media. We are talking 1000 people. There is no reason they’d need more than 1-3 hotels. Certainly not the parks. Everything should be at WWS. So what am I missing?



Yup - agree.  And I forgot that, most likely, all 30 teams won't be there.  Maybe 18 - 20 tops if they do some type of tournament for those lower playoff spots or 16 if they go straight to play-offs.  So even less people than I had speculated.  WWOS has six basketball courts, so they could get through the playoffs fairly quickly even with rest days.  With players, staff, media and NBA execs, there is no reason why they couldn't all fit, with room to spare, at CSR.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Why open additional resorts, bringing in more people to work at the resorts as potential carriers of the virus. If you keep expanding the bubble, eventually its going to pop.


The plan for the NBA at least as I understood a few days ago was for the CMs working in anyway connected to the NBA to live inside the same bubble as the NBA. Other resorts opening wouldn’t expand that bubble.  There would be no interaction between CMs or anyone inside the NBA bubble with anyone outside that bubble.  So there could be no expansion of that bubble.


----------



## CAQDaddy

rteetz said:


> I don’t want to delve too far off topic myself but to me I think this makes it worse in terms of the airborne transmission is more prevalent than surface transmission. Airborne is harder to control because we need to breathe. Masks help to an extent. Disney is doing that at Disney Springs of course and likely will at the parks. If this was worse on surfaces, cleaning procedures would be more the focus. Either way it’s not a great situation as we all know.


We know the virus is transferred by droplets in the air. We've always known that. It isn't any more difficult to control airborne transmission just because it doesn't transfer as easily via surfaces. Your statement is completely illogical. It really seems like you are denying potential good news. It seems to me strategies to mitigate airborne transmission could be focused on now since it seems that's the most common threat. This discussion is completely on the topic of theme park operations during this crisis.


----------



## wareagle57

Brianstl said:


> The plan for the NBA at least as I understood a few days ago was for the CMs working in anyway connected to the NBA to live inside the same bubble as the NBA. Other resorts opening wouldn’t expand that bubble.  There would be no interaction between CMs or anyone inside the NBA bubble with anyone outside that bubble.  So there could be no expansion of that bubble.



“The Bubble” is the only thing I can think of for them wanting the entire resort.  But as someone else pointed out, 1000 people don’t need something twice the size of Manhattan. They can all space out enough in 1 or 2 hotels. No outside guest in. No transportation to WWoS shared with guests or parks. Where is interaction going to occur with normies or places normies have been?

This is the last bit of speculation. They are afraid media, coaches, players ect might go to they theme parks or other resorts/restaurants and bring it back to the bubble.

If THATs the case then no matter where they go the players and all staff will have to be locked down and not allowed to go anywhere. They can easily do that here. Whats to stop the players from going to sea world? Or any restaurant in Orlando? At least stays Disney they get a huge resort to walk around in and multiple dining locations.


----------



## anthony2k7

Oh wow another 30 pages to catch up on!

I think there are two very critical unresolved and very contentious issues for disney still to resolve.

1. They agreed with the union everyone would wear masks. CMs, guests, everyone. Now with DS open and before the full peak of summer there is already non-compliance and the comments from potential guests are brutal. How does disney get around that when they promised the union as part of safety of CMs returning??

2. Disney used a very clear phrase for the financial condition of reopening - positive financial contribution I think it was? Disney and universal have no real clue how many people will arrive, and even more critical how much they will spend on food and merch. For DS on opening day there were people, but in the 30 minute video I saw after they had been open several hours I think I saw one person with a shopping bag. Apparently numbers have dropped off since then?

Maybe disney is convinced opening now will cost more than staying closed with all staff furloughed. Maybe they'll wait it out and see how universal goes with actual guest spending first.


----------



## yankeesfan123

..and is everyone forgetting the MLS, too?? If that deal happens, you can more than double all these numbers being discussed.


----------



## yorkieteacher

thingaboutarsenal said:


> My June 27 to July 7 trip will become a UOR trip depending on what WDW says (or doesn't say) this week.  I'm tired of waiting for WDW, I need to know what I'll be doing this summer.  The only question will be if I buy AP for UOR as I'm not crazy about having AP for both resorts.  If it was due to the NBA I'd be furious.


I did just that yesterday for my June 19-24 trip. Now going to Universal and Legoland and maybe Sea World if it opens. We have to have real plans less than a month out-


----------



## woody337

So, how mad are cast members that have had no job for 2 months and no income with Disney spending weeks courting the elites of the nba? Something is seriously wrong with this picture.


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh wow another 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I think there are two very critical unresolved and very contentious issues for disney still to resolve.
> 
> 1. They agreed with the union everyone would wear masks. CMs, guests, everyone. Now with DS open and before the full peak of summer there is already non-compliance and the comments from potential guests are brutal. How does disney get around that when they promised the union as part of safety of CMs returning??
> 
> 2. Disney used a very clear phrase for the financial condition of reopening - positive financial contribution I think it was? Disney and universal have no real clue how many people will arrive, and even more critical how much they will spend on food and merch. For DS on opening day there were people, but in the 30 minute video I saw after they had been open several hours I think I saw one person with a shopping bag. Apparently numbers have dropped off since then?
> 
> Maybe disney is convinced opening now will cost more than staying closed with all staff furloughed. Maybe they'll wait it out and see how universal goes with actual guest spending first.



This is absolutely what I think is going on.

1. Disney is not a cheap park to run. I can definitely believe it may be better for them to stay closed for now - especially if they can get the deal with MLS and NBA to bring in some cash in the meantime.

2. I can also see them wanting to watch and see what happens with Universal first, learn from their successes and mistakes. I think a lot of people have forgotten about the union contract and its implications - Disney *has* to make sure they enforce mask compliance, otherwise, they have a potential problem on their hands. Maybe they do want to wait until the worst of the summer weather is over before opening to assist with this.


----------



## michellej47

I'm sorry if this has been discussed and I missed it, but have their been any further updates on cancelling without losing your deposit?  I know it was originally running through June 30th.  We cancelled our June trip and rescheduled in late July (and received a full refund), but after thinking about it and talking about it as a family, we are going to wait until Thanksgiving.  I'm a school principal so my options to go are limited.  While I love Disney and respect whatever changes they feel they need to make, I'm not willing to drop a ton of money to have to wear masks in July heat, have certain attractions closed, etc.   Maybe there will be a bit more normalcy in November.  Does anyone know if I cancel my July reservation if  I will get my deposit back?


----------



## npatellye

michellej47 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed and I missed it, but have their been any further updates on cancelling without losing your deposit?  I know it was originally running through June 30th.  We cancelled our June trip and rescheduled in late July (and received a full refund), but after thinking about it and talking about it as a family, we are going to wait until Thanksgiving.  I'm a school principal so my options to go are limited.  While I love Disney and respect whatever changes they feel they need to make, I'm not willing to drop a ton of money to have to wear masks in July heat, have certain attractions closed, etc.   Maybe there will be a bit more normalcy in November.  Does anyone know if I cancel my July reservation if  I will get my deposit back?


You can cancel packages without any penalty as long as it is no later than 30 days before your check in date.


----------



## charmed59

Disney has a reputation built on being magical.  You are a princess, We will make your dreams come true. This is a hard pandemic.  Magical and pandemic just don’t go together.  Universal has IP that is just the opposite.  You are a superhero, You are a wizard, You can save the world.  That’s much easier to do in a mask, though a cape would also be useful.

Disney may be sitting back to watch how others open first, but they have a different clientele.  Those folks that do Disney AND Universal AND Sea World, they are awesome.  They’d love to open to all those healthy small groups that roll with the punches.  But Disney also has the Disney bubble guests: the three or four generation family reunions, the special needs families, and those families that believe in the magic.  How do you protect Those most at risk: the elderly, the Pooh sized, the special need families in a pandemic?  How do you protect those that think Disney is magic and the big bad pandemic won’t be found at Disney, and therefore their frail family members they won’t take to the grocery will be safe within the Disney walls?

I don’t know that Disney guests are less likely to comply with safety measures than those at other parks.  I don’t think they are more entitled.  I just think the risks of those infecting someone where the outcome is dire is higher at Disney.  And I think they know that, and that is making them more cautious.


----------



## OKWFan88

Is today when schedules might be published for CM's?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

tinkerhon said:


> Totally agree !  We are booked for July 14, and probably won't be going based on all of the changes (and not saying that they are not necessary) - but Disney needs to do the right thing and refund money for tickets - I love the sound of coins, but won't give you a dollar bill for a shiny quarter - 25% experience for 100% dollar doesn't make sense


We finally pulled the trigger. My DW  went into the app and cancelled our reservations and MDEs. Very sad to watch the confirmation emails pop up our inbox. After watching the DS videos with the masks and hearing that they'll be catering to the NBA for their magical experience left us with the feeling Disney isn't interested in middle class families any more. Maybe the rabid one that say, "I'll do ANYTHING to get back to the parks". I'm expecting to see some ESPN specials advertised of NBA players enjoying MK rides and attractions all to themselves; maybe even without masks. I won't be watching.


----------



## hertamaniac

charmed59 said:


> I just think the risks of those infecting someone where the outcome is dire is higher at Disney.  And I think they know that, and that is making them more cautious.



Maybe it's the sheer magnitude of the number of guests being different between WDW and UO that has them trepidatious.


----------



## woody337

OKWFan88 said:


> Is today when schedules might be published for CM's?


I’m willing to bet it’ll be the same as recent weeks. No announcement at all. Then later it’ll be no schedule. With Disney not presenting a reopen plan I don’t think they can bring cm’s back


----------



## cakebaker

OKWFan88 said:


> Is today when schedules might be published for CM's?


Yes, but for the past 2 weeks, they have not come out on Sunday.


----------



## Boya

Mit88 said:


> I’m well aware of the mask debate. Typically the ones that scream the loudest are mistaken as the majority. There are plenty enough people that would gladly comply and follow the guidelines that Disney would set in place. But because we’re not screaming at the roof tops and complaining about anything, it gets lost in the shuffle in place of the people yelling and screaming about not going with those regulations in affect. Just because you dont hear us, doesnt mean we dont exist


 
Comply with mask or don't go....should be simple.  I have no problem calling someone out


----------



## StevieB81

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh wow another 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I think there are two very critical unresolved and very contentious issues for disney still to resolve.
> 
> 1. They agreed with the union everyone would wear masks. CMs, guests, everyone. Now with DS open and before the full peak of summer there is already non-compliance and the comments from potential guests are brutal. How does disney get around that when they promised the union as part of safety of CMs returning??
> 
> 2. Disney used a very clear phrase for the financial condition of reopening - positive financial contribution I think it was? Disney and universal have no real clue how many people will arrive, and even more critical how much they will spend on food and merch. For DS on opening day there were people, but in the 30 minute video I saw after they had been open several hours I think I saw one person with a shopping bag. Apparently numbers have dropped off since then?
> 
> Maybe disney is convinced opening now will cost more than staying closed with all staff furloughed. Maybe they'll wait it out and see how universal goes with actual guest spending first.


Disney Springs for locals only is VERY different than Disney Springs with the resorts open and parks open. Disney has a pretty good idea of at least the minimum people that would come-they keep cancelling our reservations. Plus ADRs and FPs tells them how many people want to do what and where. Not sure how many people cancelled reservations due to having to wear a mask, but I know I didn't. I re-scheduled my DVC stay to August when they cancelled all my ADRs and FPs on Thursday. For the incredible heat and mask wearing. If they are not open by then, when they could be because FL government has made it very clear they would like for them to open, I guess I'll go to Universal. I'm running out of time when my whole party is available. I know quite a few people that feel the same way. Hopefully the resorts will at least be open, because I'm gonna lose the equivalent of ~$3000 in points if they aren't.  We intend to spend the same we always do on food, etc and it's not an insignificant amount. Masks are only really needed when you can't maintain distance. A little breather when you aren't right on top of someone won't hurt anybody. In stores, etc enforcement will have to be more stringent. It's the same everywhere. Plus, if this turns out to be an actual airborne illness, masks won't matter.


----------



## DisFitz

charmed59 said:


> Disney has a reputation built on being magical.  You are a princess, We will make your dreams come true. This is a hard pandemic.  Magical and pandemic just don’t go together.  Universal has IP that is just the opposite.  You are a superhero, You are a wizard, You can save the world.  That’s much easier to do in a mask, though a cape would also be useful.
> 
> Disney may be sitting back to watch how others open first, but they have a different clientele.  Those folks that do Disney AND Universal AND Sea World, they are awesome.  They’d love to open to all those healthy small groups that roll with the punches.  But Disney also has the Disney bubble guests: the three or four generation family reunions, the special needs families, and those families that believe in the magic.  How do you protect Those most at risk: the elderly, the Pooh sized, the special need families in a pandemic?  How do you protect those that think Disney is magic and the big bad pandemic won’t be found at Disney, and therefore their frail family members they won’t take to the grocery will be safe within the Disney walls?
> 
> I don’t know that Disney guests are less likely to comply with safety measures than those at other parks.  I don’t think they are more entitled.  I just think the risks of those infecting someone where the outcome is dire is higher at Disney.  And I think they know that, and that is making them more cautious.



I agree with this assessment, at least for me personally.  The more I think about masks in Disney, the less I think I want that memory.  I love the Disney magic and the Disney "bubble".  But, I bought Harry Potter and Ninja masks for Universal and we will happy as clams, slaying dragons and whatnot.  Plus, I love the walk to Universal with no shared germs in the bus air conditioning. . .


----------



## mshanson3121

charmed59 said:


> Disney may be sitting back to watch how others open first, but they have a different clientele.  Those folks that do Disney AND Universal AND Sea World, they are awesome.  They’d love to open to all those healthy small groups that roll with the punches.  But Disney also has the Disney bubble guests: the three or four generation family reunions, the special needs families, and those families that believe in the magic.  *How do you protect Those most at risk: the elderly, the Pooh sized, the special need families in a pandemic?  *How do you protect those that think Disney is magic and the big bad pandemic won’t be found at Disney, and therefore their frail family members they won’t take to the grocery will be safe within the Disney walls?



Those people just aren't going to be going to Disney, it's as simple as that. Sure, a few may throw caution to the wind, but the majority won't be. I'm sure Disney *is* trying to consider how to keep their parks safe for everyone definitely, but, I don't think it's this particular concern that is the overall hangup, since I think Disney realizes this group will be a very small portion of their guests for the next while.


----------



## Minnie368

Tiki Birdland said:


> We finally pulled the trigger. My DW  went into the app and cancelled our reservations and MDEs. Very sad to watch the confirmation emails pop up our inbox. After watching the DS videos with the masks and hearing that they'll be catering to the NBA for their magical experience left us with the feeling Disney isn't interested in middle class families any more. Maybe the rabid one that say, "I'll do ANYTHING to get back to the parks". I'm expecting to see some ESPN specials advertised of NBA players enjoying MK rides and attractions all to themselves; maybe even without masks. I won't be watching.


You do know that the NBA thing isn’t definite yet and that even if they do get a deal that doesn’t mean it’s going to affect the parks/resorts for everyone else? So many people are talking like the deal has been signed and that Disney has already announced that they’re delaying park opening so the NBA can have it all to themselves but this is all speculation that people are turning into fact. Maybe that will happen- maybe it won’t- but no one knows at this point. If you have to cancel at this time and can’t wait a little while to see what happens I understand, but if you’re cancelling now because you believe these things are fact you may regret it later.


----------



## yulilin3

As some of you guessed,  no schedules this morning


----------



## dismom58

Mit88 said:


> Disney can say they care about guest safety all they want, but at the end of the day, theyre in it for the money. The proof is in the pudding when they allowed the parks to remain open at full capacity 4 extra days when they could have shut down the parks the night of the announcement, and let the resorts stay open until everyone had their travel arrangements. But they didnt do that. Its hard to believe they suddenly care enough that they wont open their parks because not everyone will wear masks while Universal had to listen to public comments being read during the task force meeting about guests not coming to the parks and wearing masks and they still revealed their plans to reopen. Different companies, yes. But both love money equally.
> 
> And how you’ll know it to be true that their concern about safety is a load of garbage is *IF* Vegas swoops in at the last second to bring the NBA there, or if they start airing the NBA games, get big viewship the first couple of days and then people stop caring because the NBA is not the same without the crowd. Then all of a sudden they’ll change their tune and pretend that they care about the guests and say the parks are opening
> 
> Edited: because apparently the use of if was ignored


I agree with your thought process “if” included! One thing keeps going through my head though, as a business it is probably lawyers vs accountants vs marketing all pitching their version of when and how to open to execs at Disney! Each spins a plan to keep their area of responsibility out of hot water under maximum circumstances! But what if Disney decided to let Universal go first! Right now they have no real indicators of attendance mask compliance and then the big one the reaction if anyone who was in your park in the last two weeks heaven forbid comes down with the virus! By waiting a bit they may feel Universal can lead the way so if expenses due to over staffing, supplying etc are out of wack they know what not to do! If someone gets the virus Universal takes the publicity hit and maybe more people switch to Disney if it’s seen as safer!


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> As some of you guessed,  no schedules this morning


No schedules at all? Or schedules but with no one scheduled to work?


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> No schedules at all? Or schedules but with no one scheduled to work?


No schedules.  When it comes without times i post that the schedules were posted with no shifts.  I expect them to come out on Wednesday again


----------



## yulilin3

dismom58 said:


> I agree with your thought process “if” included! One thing keeps going through my head though, as a business it is probably lawyers vs accountants vs marketing all pitching their version of when and how to open to execs at Disney! Each spins a plan to keep their area of responsibility out of hot water under maximum circumstances! But what if Disney decided to let Universal go first! Right now they have no real indicators of attendance mask compliance and then the big one the reaction if anyone who was in your park in the last two weeks heaven forbid comes down with the virus! By waiting a bit they may feel Universal can lead the way so if expenses due to over staffing, supplying etc are out of wack they know what not to do! If someone gets the virus Universal takes the publicity hit and maybe more people switch to Disney if it’s seen as safer!


Both universal and Disney sent surveys about all this so they have an idea on what the people are willing to do and what they aren't.  Universal saw the data and decided to open.  Disney knows 100% of people won't comply about the masks,  but everyone knew that already so I don't think that is as big of an issue in reopening


----------



## abnihon

Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.


----------



## chad_1138

I'm truly hoping that Disney releases their plan on Wednesday as Mayor Demmings indicated.  Something has to be said this week, for many reasons, but here is one.  Guest who have June arrivals have the option to make their final payment 7 days before arrival.  Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out.  If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


----------



## woody337

chad_1138 said:


> I'm truly hoping that Disney releases their plan on Wednesday as Mayor Demmings indicated.  Something has to be said this week, for many reasons, but here is one.  Guest who have June arrivals have the option to make their final payment 7 days before arrival.  Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out.  If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


I haven’t thought of that. Our trip is July 17th and all we’ve paid is the deposit due to not having any concrete info from Disney. What they are doing is flat out wrong


----------



## Lewisc

Brianstl said:


> AT&T isn’t conceding revenue to Disney.  The NBA is still generating licensing money. The NBA is not going to concede their licensing money to anyone.  If Disney would have asked for any of that, the NBA would find a way to make Vegas work.


It can be a convention type of booking. NBA rents rooms, pays for food rents the courts and pays the going rate to rent the parks for private events Select nights .
It could be an arrangement which shares some revenues.

Players will be isolated and fans won't be on the stands. Disney won't be hosting as a means of increasing guests. 

One way or another Disney will get paid.


----------



## skeeter31

abnihon said:


> Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.


It’s tough to know because it’s an unknown whether the teams would be allowed to have their families with them. Nothing concrete has been stated and each league is looking to handle things differently. I know the NHL, while planning their 24 team playoff system in hub cities, would NOT allow the families of players or coaches to stay with them. So the teams are going to essentially be on a road trip for 2 solid months with no direct contact with their families. There is a good chance the NBA could do this as well to secure the “bubble.”


----------



## chad_1138

woody337 said:


> I haven’t thought of that. Our trip is July 17th and all we’ve paid is the deposit due to not having any concrete info from Disney. What they are doing is flat out wrong


Exactly.  We arrive July 5 and our final payment is due June 6.  If Disney hasn't announced anything at that point and is still cancelling week to week, I am going to have a really hard time making that final payment...


----------



## woody337

chad_1138 said:


> Exactly.  We arrive July 5 and our final payment is due June 6.  If Disney hasn't announced anything at that point and is still cancelling week to week, I am going to have a really hard time making that final payment...


I don’t see how anyone would make the final payment 30 days prior to a place that isn’t sure what they are doing, other than catering to the nba


----------



## chad_1138

woody337 said:


> I don’t see how anyone would make the final payment 30 days prior to a place that isn’t sure what they are doing, other than catering to the nba


I posted this in another thread, but we decided last night that if they cancel due to the NBA, we are going to take our money and purchase annual passes to Universal.


----------



## woody337

chad_1138 said:


> I posted this in another thread, but we decided last night that if they cancel due to the NBA, we are going to take our money and purchase annual passes to Universal.


My wife and I discussed moving our anniversary trip to universal last night and including sea world and the space center.


----------



## cakebaker

chad_1138 said:


> Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out. If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


Concerns for those with payments due and trips planned does not seem to be a priority for Disney right now. Email them, voice your opinion there. It's all you can do. I hope everyone who is contemplating cancelling their trips or making the switch to Universal and all the other parks opening to guests would at least shoot off an email telling them exactly why you're doing it.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> Concerns for those with payments due and trips planned does not seem to be a priority for Disney right now. Email them, voice your opinion there. It's all you can do. I hope everyone who is contemplating cancelling their trips or making the switch to Universal and all the other parks opening to guests would at least shoot off an email telling them exactly why you're doing it.


That’s a great idea.


----------



## BrerMama

abnihon said:


> Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.


The whole point of the NBA creating a "bubble" by staying and playing at WDW is to limit contact with the outside world.  The players are going to work and finish playing their games. I would imagine if family is allowed to join them, they would be expected to also stay in the bubble. You can't have Player A taking daily rapid tests, not leaving the hotel, being bussed to WWOS, and then back, but his family going out to play in the parks and be exposed to the general public. I would expect Disney to have children's activities, maybe show movies in a conference room, etc., but the whole purpose is for the players to finish their work and contracts. It is not for them to go play at Disney when they're off.


----------



## KittyKitty

Boya said:


> Comply with mask or don't go....should be simple. I have no problem calling someone out


  I agree.
Living in the Seattle area, I have worn a mask every time I leave my home, for over 2 months. Is it a pain, yes. But I see the reason. Respecting my fellow man/woman to protect them and me.  I'm willing to do it so I can go to WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> No schedules.  When it comes without times i post that the schedules were posted with no shifts.  I expect them to come out on Wednesday again


Also to add on the schedules front, Universal has announced they are switching their days to Tuesdays, they usually release their schedules on Thursdays. Obviously with them opening in a week, they have to release the schedule sooner, so Tuesday we will know who's been called back for Universal. My future DiL is a character performer at Universal and she's really hoping to get called back, she also sings with the Frog Choir but as of yesterday, their contract has not been extended


----------



## KBoopaloo

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh wow another 30 pages to catch up on!
> 
> I think there are two very critical unresolved and very contentious issues for disney still to resolve.
> 
> 1. They agreed with the union everyone would wear masks. CMs, guests, everyone. Now with DS open and before the full peak of summer there is already non-compliance and the comments from potential guests are brutal. How does disney get around that when they promised the union as part of safety of CMs returning??
> 
> 2. Disney used a very clear phrase for the financial condition of reopening - positive financial contribution I think it was? Disney and universal have no real clue how many people will arrive, and even more critical how much they will spend on food and merch. For DS on opening day there were people, but in the 30 minute video I saw after they had been open several hours I think I saw one person with a shopping bag. Apparently numbers have dropped off since then?
> 
> Maybe disney is convinced opening now will cost more than staying closed with all staff furloughed. Maybe they'll wait it out and see how universal goes with actual guest spending first.


I think the financial part may be a big part of it. Managing people in a different way than you normally operate often requires higher staffing levels even with fewer guests (we are determining this at my organization). I think this is especially true at Disney with transportation - if they want to limit the number of people on buses so they can spread out, they will still need a lot of buses. If they contract with Advent Health to administer temp checks that is another additional cost. Custodial costs will also be higher. Limiting seating space in TS restaurants really only means you can cut back on serving staff - the kitchen staff will likely have to be close to the same as for a full restaurant or just slightly reduced. So I think their operational costs will be very similar or not much less than than operating at regular summer attendance levels even with only 20-30% of guests.

No, what they collect from the NBA will not come close to the parks being fully open and operational but it may be enough to buy them some time so they can reopen later at a point when restrictions may not have to be so plentiful which would likely help their balance sheet.


----------



## yulilin3

I confess I haven't followed the whole NBA bubble discussion. But they can always close the parks earlier and then leave them open an hour for the players and families, just like DAH parties, plus of course they would also have to comply to whatever guidelines day guests have


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> I confess I haven't followed the whole NBA bubble discussion. But they can always close the parks earlier and then leave them open an hour for the players and families, just like DAH parties, plus of course they would also have to comply to whatever guidelines day guests have


Maybe not just an hour. Maybe NBA pays for fireworks or ar least castle projections


----------



## mmackeymouse

abnihon said:


> Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.



Well the whole point was to be in a bubble. The more places that are ventured out to, the more there is a chance of exposure, which defeats the purpose of the bubble. 

Here's the thing about the kids. And I know this might be harsh. But, this is not a vacay. This whole thing isn't some situation to boost goodwill and humanity across the world. It's a JOB. It's an opportunity for these players to earn their salary. This isn't summer league. This isn't All Star game weekend. 

Now, I'm not heartless. If players want their families to be there to come watch them play....come watch them be in the playoffs, be in the finals, that's completely understandable. But, as a chance for your kids to get free rein of the parks and some free family vacation? No.


----------



## gwynne

mmackeymouse said:


> Well the whole point was to be in a bubble. The more places that are ventured out to, the more there is a chance of exposure, which defeats the purpose of the bubble.
> 
> Here's the thing about the kids. And I know this might be harsh. But, this is not a vacay. This whole thing isn't some situation to boost goodwill and humanity across the world. It's a JOB. It's an opportunity for these players to earn their salary. This isn't summer league. This isn't All Star game weekend.
> 
> Now, I'm not heartless. If players want their families to be there to come watch them play....come watch them be in the playoffs, be in the finals, that's completely understandable. But, as a chance for your kids to get free rein of the parks and some free family vacation? No.


Disney has lots of experience providing after hours events and private parties. I would expect such events if the deal goes through.


----------



## Lewisc

The original "leaked" plans suggested players only. Subsequent "leaked" info suggested union wouldn't agree to isolate players from their families for months.


----------



## Jroceagles

chad_1138 said:


> I'm truly hoping that Disney releases their plan on Wednesday as Mayor Demmings indicated.  Something has to be said this week, for many reasons, but here is one.  Guest who have June arrivals have the option to make their final payment 7 days before arrival.  Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out.  If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


Agreed.  They could come out Wednesday and say we are opening June ____ or July _____ and then the "what are they waiting for" debates can stop.   They do need to say something....its the right thing to do when everyone else is opening


----------



## mmackeymouse

gwynne said:


> Disney has lots of experience providing after hours events and private parties. I would expect such events if the deal goes through.



Again, that's not the point of all this. 

It's not about bringing Junior and the rest of the family to Disney World for a vacation. It's about having a controlled environment to finish their season, and earn their wages.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> Again, that's not the point of all this.
> 
> It's not about bringing Junior and the rest of the family to Disney World for a vacation. It's about having a controlled environment to finish their season, and earn their wages.


I agree, but if the families need to come there's an option to continue having them in the "bubble"


----------



## Sarahslay

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...


I also don't think that Disney is necessarily housing all of them in their resorts. There are MANY hotels nearly WWOS that are nice and big, and who usually house conventions which have no been cancelled leaving them with vast amounts of empty rooms. They could go any number of ways with this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s not about taking their kids to Disney, but if their families come their kids will be in Disney and while I think whenever they want it access to the parks or even one isn’t happening, I wouldn’t be surprised to see some sort of park time worked into the deal, even just at the end.


----------



## gwynne

mmackeymouse said:


> Again, that's not the point of all this.
> 
> It's not about bringing Junior and the rest of the family to Disney World for a vacation. It's about having a controlled environment to finish their season, and earn their wages.


Yes, and two things can be done at about the same time.
Resume the NBA as well as provide some enjoyable recreation. Disney is pretty good at this stuff.  For a price, of course. 
(And the recreation opportunities will happen with or without families.)


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> I also don't think that Disney is necessarily housing all of them in their resorts. There are MANY hotels nearly WWOS that are nice and big, and who usually house conventions which have no been cancelled leaving them with vast amounts of empty rooms. They could go any number of ways with this.


You just described Coronado Springs  have you seen their convention spaces? I think having them at Disney is just more convenient and profitable for Disney all around


----------



## junderwood99

chad_1138 said:


> I'm truly hoping that Disney releases their plan on Wednesday as Mayor Demmings indicated.  Something has to be said this week, for many reasons, but here is one.  Guest who have June arrivals have the option to make their final payment 7 days before arrival.  Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out.  If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


TA here ..... we have been notified that final payments are due 7 days prior "until further notice". They are no longer only following that policy for check in dates through June 30th.  So, as of now, July travel dates are also due 7 days prior.


----------



## disneyfan150

junderwood99 said:


> TA here ..... we have been notified that final payments are due 7 days prior "until further notice". They are no longer only following that policy for check in dates through June 30th.  So, as of now, July travel dates are also due 7 days prior.


Did you get the notification recently?


----------



## junderwood99

disneyfan150 said:


> Did you get the notification recently?


About a week or two ago  I do expect the policy to be changed again once Disney FINALLY announces something.


----------



## vinotinto

abnihon said:


> Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.


But that would completely break their bubble. The parks need a lot of CMs to run safely. They would be mingling with a lot of CMs that would not be part of the NBA bubble. Not to mention that running parks just for the NBA would get very expensive very quickly.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

junderwood99 said:


> About a week or two ago  I do expect the policy to be changed again once Disney FINALLY announces something.


That makes me nervous that early July isn’t going to happen either.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> You just described Coronado Springs  have you seen their convention spaces? I think having them at Disney is just more convenient and profitable for Disney all around


Oh, I know lol, I visited a friend there last summer who was staying at CSR for a convention (I really wanted to see the tower!) and I was like OMG! I'm just thinking if they don't shut it down to resort guests too they may utilize other hotels for all the extra people that have to come (physical therapy and what not). Who knows though. This is going to be the longest week ever as we wait for all the news. We have other news we're waiting on too so I'm extra on edge this week, if Disney doesn't announce something this week I may go off the deep end.....or just really dig in to our beer stash.


----------



## junderwood99

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> That makes me nervous that early July isn’t going to happen either.


At this point, I have NO IDEA either. Disney is its own beast and has no comparison at all - not even Universal. They run a completely different business model. Everyone is in the dark until they announce something. Its maddening. I have a 10 day trip in August and 14 other families traveling during that month as well. Once we hit June -if nothing is announced - I'm afraid of what will happen to those trips.  Good luck with your July trip - crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## skeeter31

I think there are 2 separate things at play here and everyone is combining them together in their bashing of Disney right now. Yes, Disney is working on getting the NBA to come to WWOS, but that is not the only reason they haven’t opened the parks and resorts at this time. As some of us have been saying for weeks now, Disney is a much different entity to plan their reopening than UO or any of the small theme parks in the area. Disney is a sprawling complex with thousands upon thousands of hotel rooms, at least 6 separate forms of transportation, 4 theme parks, 2 water parks, a much larger shopping area than City Walk, hundreds of restaurants, and thousands of staff. To coordinate all of that in this (sorry to use this overused phrase) “new normal” is tough.

Now, would Disney be smart to put out a statement to that effect to alleviate a lot of people’s concerns? Of course, but as we all know, Disney doesn’t do that unfortunately. They always have played things extremely close to the vest and most likely will continue to do so. They know they’re going to rub some people the wrong way and some will cancel trips and go to UO, but they also know they aren’t going to lose a ton of business over this. People will come back whenever they reopen and people will continue to love Disney regardless. In the grand scheme of things, it’s 1 summer vacation that may be upset during this, and really, it’s a summer that isn’t going to be like any summer we’ve ever lived through. Does anyone really think that going on vacation (especially those that have to travel a good distance to get to a Orlando) this summer is going to be anywhere close to “normal?” The parks, whether they’re Disney or UO are going to be shells of their regular selves. If Disney would rather stay closed for some of that and not have to worry about having millions of people walking around possibly infecting each other, its their prerogative.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Lewisc said:


> The original "leaked" plans suggested players only. Subsequent "leaked" info suggested union wouldn't agree to isolate players from their families for months.



That's understandable, it really is. But...I think it's kind of a lame argument. 

For one, it shouldn't take months to finish the season. They could and should shorten the rest of the season; but even if they didn't, they have a good majority of their season finished. Weeks, yes. A couple of months, sure. But....beyond that, I doubt it. And like I said, I think it's perfectly reasonable to let families be present for the playoffs/finals portion of things. That's a big accomplishment. 

However...here's the thing. Players are away from home at least half of the time anyway. If you consider half the games away, and there is travel time to get to those games. When they aren't away, they are still at the gym or stadiums, either watching film or prepping for games. They aren't seeing their family a ton during the season anyway. It's not like they are hanging out with the fam till 5 pm, and then head off to the stadium for a couple of hours, then come home. They are there most of the day, if not all day...getting taped up, warming up, etc.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So... Is Disney not presenting next week for sure? It sounds like all we have are chaos theories.


----------



## junderwood99

junderwood99 said:


> TA here ..... we have been notified that final payments are due 7 days prior "until further notice". They are no longer only following that policy for check in dates through June 30th.  So, as of now, July travel dates are also due 7 days prior.


Edited to add ..... I checked the website and it still lists June 30th ..... but we are being told it is until further notice for now. If you have something coming up close - just call your TA and we work it out for families all the time!


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... Is Disney not presenting next week for sure? It sounds like all we have are chaos theories.



Ah, the million dollar question. The mayor says Disney has "given indications" that they will present sometime next week. Outside of that, we know nothing. But yes, the rumor mill is in full swing this weekend.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... Is Disney not presenting next week for sure? It sounds like all we have are chaos theories.


Disney has not confirmed when they are presenting nor has the task force. They could present this week but we don’t know for sure.


----------



## e_yerger

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... Is Disney not presenting next week for sure? It sounds like all we have are chaos theories.


The mayor of OC has said that he expect Disney to present next week, but we haven't seen any agendas released etc.


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind, I thought I was sharing a new article. Didn’t see yesterday’s date at first!*


----------



## DaBourques4

BrerMama said:


> We have a mid-July trip (rescheduled from March 14). I am seriously considering moving to Universal for several reasons, but the biggest one is that by mid-July, Universal will have been open and running for six or so weeks. They'll have the kinks worked out and it should be fairly smooth. If Disney doesn't open until after July 4, we're going to be their guinea pigs. I'm also not feeling too kindly about Disney right now and their lack of information. I need to make decisions. The biggest concern to me is that the "7 days before check in to pay package" ends June 30, so it doesn't apply to me. I have to Pay in Full mid-June. I need information to make that decision.





cakebaker said:


> Concerns for those with payments due and trips planned does not seem to be a priority for Disney right now. Email them, voice your opinion there. It's all you can do. I hope everyone who is contemplating cancelling their trips or making the switch to Universal and all the other parks opening to guests would at least shoot off an email telling them exactly why you're doing it.


I called and the poor CM said all of the crafted stuff she was supposed to say.  My trip starts July 1 and she reiterated that I didn't have to cancel until a week out, even though I can expect warning emails that I should "just ignore."  Um, no.  That doesn't cut it with me.  I'm not an ignore an email and cross my fingers on a $6000 vacation kind of person.  I was very polite to her and she told me that since I'm from Louisiana, I should ask the CM for my $200 deposit to be refunded instead of credited, if the travel ban for our state has not been lifted. Our back-up trip to Universal is becoming more and more real.


----------



## Jacq7414

McGirth said:


> Did they say anything about hotels?  And if they will be open June 5, did mention anything about how Express Passes might be handled with the re-opening procedures and virtual queues?  On-site hotels are expensive, but worth it I agree with included Express Pass.  We have reservations at Royal Pacific June 20-25 after a short Disney trip (still waiting to hear on that one).  If Express Passes are nullified and no replacement value given, I'd consider switching to a cheaper hotel.


I hope you get your stay at the Royal Pacific! We stayed there many years ago and it was wonderful. I do agree about the express pass though. It was definitely a HUGE benefit and worth it for the price of the hotel.


----------



## BarbLynnM

junderwood99 said:


> Edited to add ..... I checked the website and it still lists June 30th ..... but we are being told it is until further notice for now. If you have something coming up close - just call your TA and we work it out for families all the time!



We have/had reservations for June 21, but didn't want to put any more money into a probably not happening trip even though I know we'd get that money back. So I called Disney, spoke with a CM and asked whether the 7 day out information was true and she did say yes, our final deposit for our (resort reservation only) trip wasn't due until then.

BUT we still got the form letter stating our deposit was past due. I'm about to check our reservation on My Experience. I'm going to assume it's still there.


----------



## disneyfan150

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> That makes me nervous that early July isn’t going to happen either.


Agreed This Disney cheerleader just priced an alternate Universal trip for my July 5th date. I am almost ready to move on. I'll hang on a few more days and see if this week brings any better news.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> Disney has not confirmed when they are presenting nor has the task force. They could present this week but we don’t know for sure.


For some reason I feel like they would have already come out and said "No we're not!" when the mayor made his statement, they did do it previously by the weekend, so it gives me hope that they didn't come out and deny it immediately like they did previously. I'm hoping that is a good sign we'll know something this week even if it's bad news for my trip, I'm trying to hold on to the tiniest shred of hope over here, killing me not knowing how to react right now.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Mit88 said:


> I’m well aware of the mask debate. Typically the ones that scream the loudest are mistaken as the majority. There are plenty enough people that would gladly comply and follow the guidelines that Disney would set in place. But because we’re not screaming at the roof tops and complaining about anything, it gets lost in the shuffle in place of the people yelling and screaming about not going with those regulations in affect. Just because you dont hear us, doesnt mean we dont exist


agree but Disney is hearing the loud ones as we are quiet so what do they go by


----------



## cakebaker

disneyfan150 said:


> Agreed This Disney cheerleader just priced an alternate Universal trip for my July 5th date. I am almost ready to move on. I'll hang on a few more days and see if this week brings any better news.


And I, for the first time in all the decades I've been going to WDW, just did a search on "can I transfer an AP voucher". Just getting my ducks in a row...lol


----------



## Violetspider

BarbLynnM said:


> We have/had reservations for June 21, but didn't want to put any more money into a probably not happening trip even though I know we'd get that money back. So I called Disney, spoke with a CM and asked whether the 7 day out information was true and she did say yes, our final deposit for our (resort reservation only) trip wasn't due until then.
> 
> BUT we still got the form letter stating our deposit was past due. I'm about to check our reservation on My Experience. I'm going to assume it's still there.


It's been discussed and I think verified that the emails and letters are automated and the IT changes that would be necessary to align with the new temporary policy changes would be too great to implement. Therefore, you're supposed to ignore the emails, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

This is the last I'll speculate on this subject and I will leave this forum until Wednesday when we, hopefully, have some sort of answer
The Mayor, who has no reason to lie or speculate or make things up said on Wednesday that he was getting a report from Disney on Thursday
Disney backed out (are they waiting for NBA to be a done deal?)
Universal went ahead as planned
Since all major and minor theme parks are represented in the task force there is now way they don't know, to some extent, each others plans. I don't believe Universal blindsided Disney in any way
I believe Disney has a plan to open soon, not August, but June or July, they just decided to hold off because of this NBA deal that would bring money (I'm all for it as long as we see construction on future projects continue to move and it's not go to the pockets of the big wigs)
Because Disney had a plan to open soon, and the task force had an idea, the others went ahead with their plans, even for Universal, Disney being closed is a punch in the gut, a bigger impact on the smaller theme parks and attractions. Disney is the big draw here in Central Florida, everything else revolves around the people that Disney attracts
Disney backed off last minute, Universal decided to move ahead and announce reopening, but I think they are all still counting on Disney to continue with the plans to reopen soon.
And I am out of here, I'll come back whenever the schedules for CM are posted, be it that they are scheduled or not. Or if anything significant is posted on the HUB


----------



## Sarahslay

delete: misinterpreted what OP said, need more coffee lol


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> This is the last I'll speculate on this subject and I will leave this forum until Wednesday when we, hopefully, have some sort of answer
> The Mayor, who has no reason to lie or speculate or make things up said on Wednesday that he was getting a report from Disney on Thursday
> Disney backed out (are they waiting for NBA to be a done deal?)
> Universal went ahead as planned
> Since all major and minor theme parks are represented in the task force there is now way they don't know, to some extent, each others plans. I don't believe Universal blindsided Disney in any way
> I believe Disney has a plan to open soon, not August, but June or July, they just decided to hold off because of this NBA deal that would bring money (I'm all for it as long as we see construction on future projects continue to move and it's not go to the pockets of the big wigs)
> Because Disney had a plan to open soon, and the task force had an idea, the others went ahead with their plans, even for Universal, Disney being closed is a punch in the gut, a bigger impact on the smaller theme parks and attractions. Disney is the big draw here in Central Florida, everything else revolves around the people that Disney attracts
> Disney backed off last minute, Universal decided to move ahead and announce reopening, but I think they are all still counting on Disney to continue with the plans to reopen soon.
> And I am out of here, I'll come back whenever the schedules for CM are posted, be it that they are scheduled or not. Or if anything significant is posted on the HUB


Thank you for your insight. All of what you say sounds really sensible. I hadn't even thought of the possiblity that Disney did intend to present, then backed out. I'm with you, there's no way Disney was blindsided.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Thank you for your insight. All of what you say sounds really sensible. I hadn't even thought of the possiblity that Disney did intend to present, then backed out. I'm with you, there's no way Disney was blindsided.


Blindsided maybe not but I do think Disney wasn’t expecting universal to open the way they did. Meaning all three of their parks right away on June 5th. Lots of the reports/rumors we have been getting indicate that Disney has been looking at opening one park at a time.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the financial part may be a big part of it. Managing people in a different way than you normally operate often requires higher staffing levels even with fewer guests (we are determining this at my organization). I think this is especially true at Disney with transportation - if they want to limit the number of people on buses so they can spread out, they will still need a lot of buses. If they contract with Advent Health to administer temp checks that is another additional cost. Custodial costs will also be higher. Limiting seating space in TS restaurants really only means you can cut back on serving staff - the kitchen staff will likely have to be close to the same as for a full restaurant or just slightly reduced. So I think their operational costs will be very similar or not much less than than operating at regular summer attendance levels even with only 20-30% of guests.
> 
> No, what they collect from the NBA will not come close to the parks being fully open and operational but it may be enough to buy them some time so they can reopen later at a point when restrictions may not have to be so plentiful which would likely help their balance sheet.



Exactly!  At the point of reopening and having to do it under restrictions and reduced capacity, as well as keeping the guests safety first & foremost.  The financials are more about stopping the bleeding then turning the usual profit.  As things gradually get back to normal - a return to profit driven operation will come.

If disney does the perceived  “right thing” throughout the reopening process.. they will end up with people trusting them to provide the safest possible environment and the guests will book and come.  Then it becomes business as usual on the balance sheet..  but for now the need to stop the bleeding is job one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> So, how mad are cast members that have had no job for 2 months and no income with Disney spending weeks courting the elites of the nba? Something is seriously wrong with this picture.



Not sure how I see they being connected.  The NBA has no bearing on the parks/resorts in general opening.  If anything this might enable some to come back earlier (if working areas related to where the NBA would be) and lessens the loses to Dis ey making them able to bring staff back sooner rather than going longer without paying them


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> This is the last I'll speculate on this subject and I will leave this forum until Wednesday when we, hopefully, have some sort of answer
> The Mayor, who has no reason to lie or speculate or make things up said on Wednesday that he was getting a report from Disney on Thursday
> Disney backed out (are they waiting for NBA to be a done deal?)
> Universal went ahead as planned
> Since all major and minor theme parks are represented in the task force there is now way they don't know, to some extent, each others plans. I don't believe Universal blindsided Disney in any way
> I believe Disney has a plan to open soon, not August, but June or July, they just decided to hold off because of this NBA deal that would bring money (I'm all for it as long as we see construction on future projects continue to move and it's not go to the pockets of the big wigs)
> Because Disney had a plan to open soon, and the task force had an idea, the others went ahead with their plans, even for Universal, Disney being closed is a punch in the gut, a bigger impact on the smaller theme parks and attractions. Disney is the big draw here in Central Florida, everything else revolves around the people that Disney attracts
> Disney backed off last minute, Universal decided to move ahead and announce reopening, but I think they are all still counting on Disney to continue with the plans to reopen soon.
> And I am out of here, I'll come back whenever the schedules for CM are posted, be it that they are scheduled or not. Or if anything significant is posted on the HUB


@yulilin3 - Always the voice of reason!



rteetz said:


> Blindsided maybe not but I do think Disney wasn’t expecting universal to open the way they did. Meaning all three of their parks right away on June 5th. Lots of the reports/rumors we have been getting indicate that Disney has been looking at opening one park at a time.


I completely agree with this. Not only the rumors, but Disney themselves said they would open in phases (quote from Dr. Pamela Hyland, Chief Medical Officer for Disney):
"_We’re looking at all of our locations and how best to begin the reopening process, including a gradual reopening and/or partial reopening of certain locations. For example, the opening of retail and dining locations prior to the opening of our theme parks."_

I don't think they planned to open all the theme and water parks all at once, like Universal did. For example, it's a bigger challenge to send buses to 4 parks and 2 water parks, than to 2 parks, right from the beginning.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> I completely agree with this. Not only the rumors, but Disney themselves said they would open in phases (quote from Dr. Pamela Hyland, Chief Medical Officer for Disney:
> "_We’re looking at all of our locations and how best to begin the reopening process, including a gradual reopening and/or partial reopening of certain locations. For example, the opening of retail and dining locations prior to the opening of our theme parks."_



I don't read that as an indication of only select parks opening. Actually it follows what they've actually done so far...A partial open of DS, opening the Disney owned stores and dining later. Now all they have to do is move to the theme parks part of that statement.  I've always wondered if maybe they'd keep Epcot closed and perhaps the water parks, but just opening 1 and especially if it was not the MK didn't seem a possibility to me. I have absolutely no facts or rumors to back any of that up...just so you know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Exactly!  At the point of reopening and having to do it under restrictions and reduced capacity, as well as keeping the guests safety first & foremost.  The financials are more about stopping the bleeding then turning the usual profit.  As things gradually get back to normal - a return to profit driven operation will come.
> 
> If disney does the perceived  “right thing” throughout the reopening process.. they will end up with people trusting them to provide the safest possible environment and the guests will book and come.  Then it becomes business as usual on the balance sheet..  but for now the need to stop the bleeding is job one.



I agree - Disney needs to think long term and the risk of opening too soon and that having a negative impact on how they are perceived (a a safe place to bring the family, where magic happens, etc) far outweigh the potential upside if opening a few weeks earlier 

That said, I am sure there are concerns about ceding an entire summer to Universal and I think everyone was surprised by just how early Universal is planning to open (and with all the parks at once) so they may be adjusting a bit - but I bet they also want to see how things go at Universal - if a second wave hits, whether Universal being open contributed to that or not it won't be good for them.... And would be MUCH worse for Disney if it was connected to them


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> Blindsided maybe not but I do think Disney wasn’t expecting universal to open the way they did. Meaning all three of their parks right away on June 5th. Lots of the reports/rumors we have been getting indicate that Disney has been looking at opening one park at a time.


and correct me if I’m wrong, but universal doesn’t have any sort of plan to limit capacity (other than assuming lots of people won’t come for various reasons), correct? I was blindsided by that, and my guess is Disney found that decision to be surprising.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - Disney needs to think long term and the risk of opening too soon and that having a negative impact on how they are perceived (a a safe place to bring the family, where magic happens, etc) far outweigh the potential upside if opening a few weeks earlier
> 
> That said, I am sure there are concerns about ceding an entire summer to Universal and I think everyone was surprised by just how early Universal is planning to open (and with all the parks at once) so they may be adjusting a bit - * but I bet they also want to see how things go at Universal - if a second wave hits, whether Universal being open contributed to that or not it won't be good for them.... And would be MUCH worse for Disney if it was connected to them*



To the bolded, exactly.

Universal deciding to open early June doesn’t mean the pandemic is over, COVID-19 is no longer a major concern, and any day past that date Disney spends close is another win for Universal. Disney could very well come out way ahead in terms of public perception if theme parks opening goes south and Disney held out by choice not by force.

Ironically, we may look back on this period and praise Disney for not putting money over all and throwing the doors open ASAP, if they do end up waiting further into the summer.

We are nowhere near the end of this.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - Disney needs to think long term and the risk of opening too soon and that having a negative impact on how they are perceived (a a safe place to bring the family, where magic happens, etc) far outweigh the potential upside if opening a few weeks earlier
> 
> That said, I am sure there are concerns about ceding an entire summer to Universal and I think everyone was surprised by just how early Universal is planning to open (and with all the parks at once) so they may be adjusting a bit - but I bet they also want to see how things go at Universal - if a second wave hits, whether Universal being open contributed to that or not it won't be good for them.... And would be MUCH worse for Disney if it was connected to them


When you are burning through cash like TWDC is right now there are very serious long term risks to remaining closed.  They are adding massive amounts of debt to their books for years that they will never see a return from.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> Blindsided maybe not but I do think Disney wasn’t expecting universal to open the way they did. Meaning all three of their parks right away on June 5th. Lots of the reports/rumors we have been getting indicate that Disney has been looking at opening one park at a time.



I can definitely see one park at a time, but that would really  louse things up for people that have trips booked for more than one day, basically - ( unless ppl planned on going to the same park every day ) 

See, that's the type of information that Disney should share asap, imho - if they don't have an opening date set in stone yet, fine - but at least come.out and say (and maybe they have, and I missed it) that only one park will be open at first, so that ppl can amend their plans and move on -


----------



## mattpeto

DGsAtBLT said:


> To the bolded, exactly.
> 
> Universal deciding to open early June doesn’t mean the pandemic is over, COVID-19 is no longer a major concern, and any day past that date Disney spends close is another win for Universal. Disney could very well come out way ahead in terms of public perception if theme parks opening goes south and Disney held out by choice not by force.
> 
> Ironically, we may look back on this period and praise Disney for not putting money over all and throwing the doors open ASAP, if they do end up waiting further into the summer.
> 
> We are nowhere near the end of this.



I agree with this.  This is not a race or competition with other parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yankeesfan123 said:


> and correct me if I’m wrong, but universal doesn’t have any sort of plan to limit capacity (other than assuming lots of people won’t come for various reasons), correct? I was blindsided by that, and my guess is Disney found that decision to be surprising.



They said in their presentation they will limit capacity but didn't say any details.  From what I have seen elsewhere (so might just be what people are interpreting) it will just be a lower daily cap and if they hit it and you show up you won't be allowed in - won't be any reservation system or anything


----------



## Brianstl

According to Brian Windhorst on SportsCenter this morning, don’t expect a deal between the NBA and Disney to be  completely finalized until about June 1.  Owners wouldn’t vote on it until Friday at their owners meeting and then the players association would have to vote on it after that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> When you are burning through cash like TWDC is right now there are very serious long term risks to remaining closed.  They are adding massive amounts of debt to their books for years that they will never see a return from.



True - but the risk of the long term negative impact to revenue if this goes poorly likely outweigh the short-term cash flow benefits 

Plus they have said they won't open the parks unless it has positive financial impact - so if the way they would have to open them today they feel won't bring positive cash flow then they will wait


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Brianstl said:


> According to Brian Windhorst on SportsCenter this morning, don’t expect a deal between the NBA to be  completely finalized until about June 1.  Owners wouldn’t vote on it until Friday at their owners meeting and then the players association would have to vote on it after that.


Oh yay . More waiting for those of us with trips planned. If nothing is announced by the end of next week I’m going to have to bow out. My trip wasn’t probably going to happen anyway since they probably won’t open until the day after I leave (July 6).


----------



## Brianstl




----------



## DisneyWishes14

wareagle57 said:


> “The Bubble” is the only thing I can think of for them wanting the entire resort.  But as someone else pointed out, 1000 people don’t need something twice the size of Manhattan. They can all space out enough in 1 or 2 hotels. No outside guest in. No transportation to WWoS shared with guests or parks. Where is interaction going to occur with normies or places normies have been?
> 
> This is the last bit of speculation. They are afraid media, coaches, players ect might go to they theme parks or other resorts/restaurants and bring it back to the bubble.
> 
> If THATs the case then no matter where they go the players and all staff will have to be locked down and not allowed to go anywhere. They can easily do that here. Whats to stop the players from going to sea world? Or any restaurant in Orlando? At least stays Disney they get a huge resort to walk around in and multiple dining locations.



There is no way they are keeping all of WDW closed for the enjoyment of 450 NBA players and their families.  WDW is not going to give up a source of revenue (opening resorts and parks to paying general public) to cater to that.  And the NBA won't be paying for that either.  This won't be a vacation for NBA players.  What's stopping them from leaving their dedicated resort or WWOS to traipse around in other places?  No private cars, ubers/lyfts, etc.  I'm sure there will be a ton of rules in place to keep the bubble intact.  The NBA was hit hard and early by COVID-19 - tons of players diagnosed and one star player's mother died.  If anyone breaks the bubble, I'm sure there will be swift consequences.



woody337 said:


> So, how mad are cast members that have had no job for 2 months and no income with Disney spending weeks courting the elites of the nba? Something is seriously wrong with this picture.



Bringing the NBA to WDW means *JOBS* for CMs.  Anyone who works at the resort/resorts chosen for the bubble and WWOS will probably be jumping for joy to get to go back to work.



Minnie368 said:


> You do know that the NBA thing isn’t definite yet and that even if they do get a deal that doesn’t mean it’s going to affect the parks/resorts for everyone else? *So many people are talking like the deal has been signed and that Disney has already announced that they’re delaying park opening so the NBA can have it all to themselves but this is all speculation that people are turning into fact.* Maybe that will happen- maybe it won’t- but no one knows at this point. If you have to cancel at this time and can’t wait a little while to see what happens I understand, but if you’re cancelling now because you believe these things are fact you may regret it later.



Yup - exactly.  People are reading "NBA coming to WDW" and are inventing scenarios regarding resort and park operations in their heads.



woody337 said:


> I don’t see how anyone would make the final payment 30 days prior to a place that isn’t sure what they are doing, other than catering to the nba



WDW simultaneously caters to large sporting and convention events while operating parks and resorts for the general public ALL OF THE TIME.  It's what they do.  Pop Warner, runDisney, Gartner, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> I agree with this.  This is not a race or competition with other parks.


Ppl aren’t mad b/c they aren’t opening. Ppl are mad b/c they’re continuing to take their money & string ppl along with absolutely no communication.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> According to Brian Windhorst on SportsCenter this morning, don’t expect a deal between the NBA to be  completely finalized until about June 1.  Owners wouldn’t vote on it until Friday at their owners meeting and then the players association would have to vote on it after that.


If they wait til 6/1 to announce anything, ppl will br livid!!


----------



## Brianstl

At 5:27 in this video Windhorst starts discussing the NBA at WWOS situation.


----------



## MaC410

DGsAtBLT said:


> Universal deciding to open early June doesn’t mean the pandemic is over, COVID-19 is no longer a major concern...



Sadly too many people are starting to think this way. Before I get jumped on, I'm not talking about people here. The numbers have been getting better and places are starting to reopen and way too many people are starting to think that the pandemic is a thing of the past. The numbers got better and places are reopening because of everything we've done to slow the spread these last few months. The numbers are most likely going to start trending up again as more things start opening.


----------



## Mit88

If the NBA owners and PA arent voting until Friday and after, then I’m assuming Disney will be pushing back their reopening proposal from wednesday as it would be useless if the re-opening of the parks is tied to the NBA being brought on property. Unless Disney wants to just issue a statement with more vagueness to their fans that theyd love to keep taking their money, but dont deserve solid information


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Ppl aren’t mad b/c they aren’t opening. Ppl are mad b/c they’re continuing to take their money & string ppl along with absolutely no communication.



The communication is “closed until further notice,” but it seems like many are unwilling to accept that as a reality.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mit88 said:


> If the NBA owners and PA arent voting until Friday and after, then I’m assuming Disney will be pushing back their reopening proposal from wednesday as it would be useless if the re-opening of the parks is tied to the NBA being brought on property. Unless Disney wants to just issue a statement with more vagueness to their fans that theyd love to keep taking their money, but dont deserve solid information


Be careful. You are starting to sound “entitled,” lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> The communication is “closed until further notice,” but it seems like many are unwilling to accept that as a reality.


Then DON’T accept ppl’s money for tickets that you have no intention of honoring on the dates they say.


----------



## dmband

tinkerhon said:


> I can definitely see one park at a time, but that would really  louse things up for people that have trips booked for more than one day, basically - ( unless ppl planned on going to the same park every day )
> 
> See, that's the type of information that Disney should share asap, imho - if they don't have an opening date set in stone yet, fine - but at least come.out and say (and maybe they have, and I missed it) that only one park will be open at first, so that ppl can amend their plans and move on -


Exactly
come out and say we hope to be open by blank BUT that is not set in stone HOWEVER this is what we plan (1 park whatever).
This cancelling a week at a time and giving people no real planning time or heads up on potential changes is nuts.
They have 15k of my money, tell me a game plan so I can plan too

as far as people saying Disney was blindsided and such, I disagree.
there is no way imo that they and others are not communicating with each other to an extent and know rough ideas/plans. If one major park screws up, it screws them all up. They know what each is up to and most likely are working together to form effective plans.
personally think Disney held off presenting till the NBA was more I locked in. It is better to present everything once and get approval or fixes than go back and forth over and over.

I don’t see Disney not opening by July 1 for multi reasons but one being they do not want everyone to go to UO any longer than they have too


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> Sadly too many people are starting to think this way. Before I get jumped on, I'm not talking about people here. The numbers have been getting better and places are starting to reopen and way too many people are starting to think that the pandemic is a thing of the past. The numbers got better and places are reopening because of everything we've done to slow the spread these last few months. The numbers are most likely going to start trending up again as more things start opening.



The majority of people that think its over are the ones that also think it never began. There are a lot of people, like myself, that know how real and dangerous this virus is, but also know that its either live inside for the next 2-3 years, or move on with their lives and know its out there and to stay vigilant. A vaccine isnt coming to save us, not anytime soon, no matter how hard the possibility of one is being shoved into our heads by the media


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> If they wait til 6/1 to announce anything, ppl will br livid!!



Their communication has been pathetic since
March. Why stop now?


----------



## gwynne

Brianstl said:


> According to Brian Windhorst on SportsCenter this morning, don’t expect a deal between the NBA and Disney to be  completely finalized until about June 1.  Owners wouldn’t vote on it until Friday at their owners meeting and then the players association would have to vote on it after that.


That's what I am seeing too.
The likely timeline is pretty well outlined and explained in this article from the 22nd.
They have problems to solve, but I bet they find solutions quickly.

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...nba-report-directly-campus-sites?platform=amp


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Then DON’T accept ppl’s money for tickets that you have no intention of honoring on the dates they say.



Isn’t anyone who buys tickets now making their own personal choice to purchase tickets for a park that is closed until further notice?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

TheMaxRebo said:


> They said in their presentation they will limit capacity but didn't say any details.  From what I have seen elsewhere (so might just be what people are interpreting) it will just be a lower daily cap and *if they hit it and you show up you won't be allowed in* - won't be any reservation system or anything



And THAT will be interesting to see.  Media coverage of tons of people being turned away from Universal will not be a good look for them and something Disney, I assume, will be watching closely.  



LSUmiss said:


> Ppl aren’t mad b/c they aren’t opening. Ppl are mad b/c they’re continuing to take their money & string ppl along with absolutely no communication.



WDW and DL have significantly changed their cancellation and modification policies to ensure no one will lose money on room-only and package reservations.  I canceled my package reservation  5 days prior to check-in and received 100% of my money back including my deposit, which, at that time, they were not obligated to refund.  If people want to be outraged over travel companies holding on to huge deposits, playing chicken with cancellations and forcing people to either PIF or taking future travel credits, I invite them over to the DCL and ABD threads.  WDW  could have been major jerks about package deposits and force people to either cancel and lose $200 or reschedule at possibly higher vacation costs so as not to lose $200, but they didn't.  If you look around the current climate in the travel industry, what WDW did in modifying their policies is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## tinkerhon

LSUmiss said:


> Then DON’T accept ppl’s money for tickets that you have no intention of honoring on the dates they say.



This x 1000 ! And I will add - taking their money so that people buy tix to book FPS for rides and/or attractions that probably (and Disney has to know this by now, one would thnk) won't even be open for the dates that the FPS are booked for !


----------



## Mzpalmtree

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t anyone who buys tickets now making their own personal choice to purchase tickets for a park that is closed until further notice?


But what about people who bought tickets way before March?


----------



## LSUmiss

tinkerhon said:


> This x 1000 ! And I will add - taking their money so that people buy tix to book FPS for rides and/or attractions that probably (and Disney has to know this by now, one would thnk) won't even be open for the dates that the FPS are booked for !


True the effort & time put into planning trips that won’t happen.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I know my risks with a summer trip. I am not entitled, nor will I go against the rules.
As far as people not accepting reality- seeing MDE open for all bookings, experiences, dining etc, it gives people a false sense of normal and excites expectations.
I guess if they have no intentions of opening and know it, they should announce and close off all bookings/extras/dining, instead of allowing all the bookings still. I feel bad for people thinking they are planning a fun-filled trip with all that shows available...


----------



## tinkerhon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t anyone who buys tickets now making their own personal choice to purchase tickets for a park that is closed until further notice?



Yes --- and no -- like many others, I bought my tix in order to book FPS -  and I totally get the uncertainty- but Disney needs to relax the "no refund" policy right now, as far as tickets go - 

 if someone bought their tix PRIOR to the pandemic, obviously, they were expecting the "regular" 100% Disney experience - if, understandably, it can't be offered right now, refund the money


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mzpalmtree said:


> But what about people who bought tickets way before March?



I’m talking about people who are still purchasing tickets now, as that is what I thought the poster I quoted was referring to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DisneyWishes14 said:


> And THAT will be interesting to see.  Media coverage of tons of people being turned away from Universal will not be a good look for them and something Disney, I assume, will be watching closely.
> 
> 
> 
> WDW and DL have significantly changed their cancellation and modification policies to ensure no one will lose money on room-only and package reservations.  I canceled my package reservation  5 days prior to check-in and received 100% of my money back including my deposit, which, at that time, they were not obligated to refund.  If people want to be outraged over travel companies holding on to huge deposits, playing chicken with cancellations and forcing people to either PIF or taking future travel credits, I invite them over to the DCL and ABD threads.  WDW  could have been major jerks about package deposits and force people to either cancel and lose $200 or reschedule at possibly higher vacation costs so as not to lose $200, but they didn't.  If you look around the current climate in the travel industry, what WDW did in modifying their policies is the exception, not the rule.



I have said time and time again WDW has been doing a great job when it comes to refunding people and loosening cancellation policies. 

Our airfare has turned into a ton of $$$ in credits that have an expiry date. So that’s fun, considering we likely will not be traveling by air anytime soon thanks to this pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m talking about people who are still purchasing tickets now.



The flip side of “stop reservations and sales now when you won’t be open!” is that you also have people who have no problem taking the gamble on whether or not they will be open and want to book vacations and buy tickets.


----------



## tinkerhon

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I know my risks with a summer trip. I am not entitled, nor will I go against the rules.
> As far as people not accepting reality- seeing MDE open for all bookings, experiences, dining etc, it gives people a false sense of normal and excites expectations.
> I guess if they have no intentions of opening and know it, they should announce and close off all bookings/extras/dining, instead of allowing all the bookings still. I feel bad for people thinking they are planning a fun-filled trip with all that shows available...



So true, and I will add - we are booked for July 14 - and the free dining for 6/1  that was offered for those looking to rebook a cancelled trip , also gave ppl (myself included) a sense of hope and/or false security


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mzpalmtree said:


> But what about people who bought tickets way before March?



Again, there have been reports of people getting tickets refunded by Disney, not just the extension or a credit.

Does not hurt to try.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t anyone who buys tickets now making their own personal choice to purchase tickets for a park that is closed until further notice?


They are if Disney has no clue when they plan on opening. I’ve always said this is a book at your own risk situation, but if Disney has an opening date and it’s not as of now, June 14th, then it’s dishonest to book rooms when you know you aren’t going to be open.

Ive always wanted the option to book if there was a chance they’d be open, however slim it was. But there needed to be a chance.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

DGsAtBLT said:


> Again, there have been reports of people getting tickets refunded by Disney, not just the extension or a credit.
> 
> Does not hurt to try.


This won’t work for us. We have military tickets. Disney’s policy on those is that we have to deal directly with where we purchased them from as they are considered a “vendor” which I don’t buy because what other vendor’s tickets are advertised on Disney’s website? Our only option is to get them converted to tickets for next year and pay the difference when/if they come out again in Sept/Oct. So yes I agree they are flexible in most situations but not ours


----------



## Bjn10

Kinda curious if they decide to host the NBA where are they putting those guest who are at whatever hotel they use? My intuition says NBA stays at Coronado Springs, lots of room, not connected to any other hotel or park close to WWOS. I also see that it is blocked for July and August I’ve searched several dates and while I can’t say I’ve tried all the combos it’s looking like this would be the hotel. In addition while not a certain sign it looks like Contpo is also blocked so I’m guessing some guest will be moved there. I don’t see Disney downgrading anyone.  However I can see them offering POP + free dining to some


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> and correct me if I’m wrong, but universal doesn’t have any sort of plan to limit capacity (other than assuming lots of people won’t come for various reasons), correct? I was blindsided by that, and my guess is Disney found that decision to be surprising.


They did say they will limit capacity but didn't give numbers.


----------



## dmband

Mzpalmtree said:


> This won’t work for us. We have military tickets. Disney’s policy on those is that we have to deal directly with where we purchased them from as they are considered a “vendor” which I don’t buy because what other vendor’s tickets are advertised on Disney’s website? Our only option is to get them converted to tickets for next year and pay the difference when/if they come out again in Sept/Oct. So yes I agree they are flexible in most situations but not ours


Imo Disney should be extending ALL tickets for at least a year AND for the same cost originally purchased.
Teachers, Military and such can’t just reschedule by 12/15 and as more and more time goes by, that “extension” is less and less time, ie not that impressive.
Then they say you can still get credit for the ticket but now pay us more as the price has changed.

Should also honor someone’s discount, imo.
if you booked a room via a 15% code, that code should be good for an extender period of time.

10k in hand by honoring prices is better than 0 because you trying and milk an extra 1k.
good will pr


----------



## cakebaker

dmband said:


> Should also honor someone’s discount, imo.
> if you booked a room via a 15% code, that code should be good for an extender period of time.



In our case, we’re booked using a 40% off AP discount. If they don’t open by July 9, that goes away. That alone will cause us to cancel. The price difference is huge on our resorts for the length of time we’re staying and no way they’re going to extend it to a new reservation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dmband said:


> Imo Disney should be extending ALL tickets for at least a year AND for the same cost originally purchased.
> Teachers, Military and such can’t just reschedule by 12/15 and as more and more time goes by, that “extension” is less and less time, ie not that impressive.
> Then they say you can still get credit for the ticket but now pay us more as the price has changed.
> 
> Should also honor someone’s discount, imo.
> if you booked a room via a 15% code, that code should be good for an extender period of time.



It would sure make things a lot simpler if they stated tickets purchased for dates parks are not open would turn non expiry.

I’m wondering if there will be an adjustment to December 15th once they know when they’re actually opening. That date was picked months ago and things have obviously changed since.


----------



## atricks

DisneyWishes14 said:


> And THAT will be interesting to see.  Media coverage of tons of people being tur1ned away from Universal will not be a good look for them and something Disney, I assume, will be watching closely.



I don't think that will be much of a problem, even if they close 1 of their parks to capacity, they can shuffle to the other, they could do things like treat all tickets like a multipark/hopper until capacity is normal.  It'll be treated like holiday phase closures (or capacity limits at stores) where they stop letting people in until enough people exit, then start letting folks back in.   So at worst you have to hang around until enough folks leave.   Volcano bay often fills up during the summer too in normal times (Watch weather radar and for thunderstorms to time going there right when the thunderstorm dissipates).

They have added virtual queues to A LOT of their rides in the Universal mobile app within the last few days that didn't have them before, and that's something you can check out right now.   If there's a silver lining, this is probably going to be a permanent change even if things go back to "normal".


----------



## MaC410

Mit88 said:


> The majority of people that think its over are the ones that also think it never began. There are a lot of people, like myself, that know how real and dangerous this virus is, but also know that its either live inside for the next 2-3 years, or move on with their lives and know its out there and to stay vigilant. A vaccine isnt coming to save us, not anytime soon, no matter how hard the possibility of one is being shoved into our heads by the media



I agree with what you are saying. We need to be able to move on with our lives. It's just, my own personal vigilance only goes so far. This is something we all need to stay vigilant together for. We are already seeing people not care about things like wearing a mask and something like that doesn't just affect themselves it affects others. Obviously there's nothing we can do about people who refuse to care about others but it's just concerning.


----------



## xuxa777

If Disney is holding back opening the parks for the NBA, lets just say there will be some management shakeups. Chapek will not be CEO for long if that is the case. This is why I think the whole NBA thing is way overblown regarding to park opening.

With news getting better and numbers still trending down, with no indications of it changing, being closed at while Universal even though smaller can figure it out will look worse optically every day.

Just this week a study showed no infection from asymptomatic case spread from people exposed for long periods of time to that asymptotic case. Hopefully we will learn more info like this. Very promising and will make opening even easier.

Tokyo Disney should open real soon as well, they are probably going to drop state of emergency in the next few days, and they had a loose lockdown at best, with businesses still staying open.


----------



## dmband

rteetz said:


> They did say they will limit capacity but didn't give numbers.


Word is MK capacity is around 95k.
We don’t know general day averages but what people seem to forget is 50% of 95k is still a lot.
I don’t think the limited capacity will be as “uncrowded“ as some think and that’s coming from a person who has been at MK many times when it was closed down to phase 3
Of course hitting capacity will be easier but as long as all parks are open it shouldn’t be a huge issue most days


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> I agree with what you are saying. We need to be able to move on with our lives. It's just, my own personal vigilance only goes so far. This is something we all need to stay vigilant together for. We are already seeing people not care about things like wearing a mask and something like that doesn't just affect themselves it affects others. Obviously there's nothing we can do about people who refuse to care about others but it's just concerning.



Absolutely there are concerns with what other people will do. There are a large portion of people that theres no amount of convincing that will have them put on a face covering, and to a point, thats their right. But its also the right of businesses not to let them in. I personally havent seen anyone without a mask on in my 4 trips to the grocery store, but I see people while I’m walking my dog without wearing one. Those cases I’m not too worried about as our street isnt filled with people so theres really not much of a necessity to wear one. I’d love it if everyone could come to solidarity and do this one thing for the betterment of the entire community, but its just unrealistic, unfortunately. Its just best to attempt to avoid the ones not following the guidelines, though at times its tough to. 



dmband said:


> Word is MK capacity is around 95k.
> We don’t know general day averages but what people seem to forget is 50% of 95k is still a lot.
> I don’t think the limited capacity will be as “uncrowded“ as some think and that’s coming from a person who has been at MK many times when it was closed down to phase 3
> Of course hitting capacity will be easier but as long as all parks are open it shouldn’t be a huge issue most days



This is what I thought a few weeks ago, but was corrected. Yes, the number is rumored to be around 95-100k, but thats never been, and likely never will be a confirmed number. But its also not a good number to base capacity levels on as the average day at MK only sees about 40-50k people. So in all likelihood their capacity limit would be based on that number, and not necessarily the ~90k number. So a 50% limit would be more like 25k, which is still a lot of people, but theyd easily be able to obtain that number if they desired. It will probably be around 18-20k to start, depending on when they reopen.


----------



## dmband

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely there are concerns with what other people will do. There are a large portion of people that theres no amount of convincing that will have them put on a face covering, and to a point, thats their right. But its also the right of businesses not to let them in. I personally havent seen anyone without a mask on in my 4 trips to the grocery store, but I see people while I’m walking my dog without wearing one. Those cases I’m not too worried about as our street isnt filled with people so theres really not much of a necessity to wear one. I’d love it if everyone could come to solidarity and do this one thing for the betterment of the entire community, but its just unrealistic, unfortunately. Its just best to attempt to avoid the ones not following the guidelines, though at times its tough to.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I thought a few weeks ago, but was corrected. Yes, the number is rumored to be around 95-100k, but thats never been, and likely never will be a confirmed number. But its also not a good number to base capacity levels on as the average day at MK only sees about 40-50k people. So in all likelihood their capacity limit would be based on that number, and not necessarily the ~90k number. So a 50% limit would be more like 25k, which is still a lot of people, but theyd easily be able to obtain that number if they desired. It will probably be around 18-20k to start, depending on when they reopen.


Makes sense but in general capacity is based on total, codes enforcement capacity


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t anyone who buys tickets now making their own personal choice to purchase tickets for a park that is closed until further notice?


Or are they trusty a company to do the right thing. It’s that they’re “nonrefundable” that’s the problem.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xuxa777 said:


> If Disney is holding back opening the parks for the NBA, lets just say there will be some management shakeups. Chapek will not be CEO for long if that is the case. This is why I think the whole NBA thing is way overblown regarding to park opening.
> 
> With news getting better and numbers still trending down, with no indications of it changing, being closed at while Universal even though smaller can figure it out will look worse optically every day.
> 
> Just this week a study showed no infection from asymptomatic case spread from people exposed for long periods of time to that asymptotic case. Hopefully we will learn more info like this. Very promising and will make opening even easier.
> 
> Tokyo Disney should open real soon as well, they are probably going to drop state of emergency in the next few days, and they had a loose lockdown at best, with businesses still staying open.



The NBA at WWoS is Iger’s baby.  Not Chapek.

Iger made the proposal to Commissioner Silver and has worked hand in hand long hours to get it to work. He was also on the Board of Governors call Friday to address any concerns they may have.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Or are they trusty a company to do the right thing. It’s that they’re “nonrefundable” that’s the problem.



It’s not like you can’t apply them as a credit later. They’re not taking your money with you getting nothing for it, forever. I didn’t get a refund on my kids gymnastics or swimming classes, but I can apply the cost of the ones that were cancelled to future classes. No clue when those may be. 

I’m just saying, if you CHOOSE to buy tickets NOW, you know they are nonrefundable but they will apply the value to tickets later. They’re not taking your money and saying you can never use what you spent on your tickets.

I do think they should have considered refunding everyone who had purchased tickets before the closure. But people who buy them now? You know what you’re getting into.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s not like you can’t apply them as a credit later. They’re not taking your money with you getting nothing for it, forever. I didn’t get a refund on my kids gymnastics or swimming classes, but I can apply the cost of the ones that were cancelled to future classes. No clue when those may be.
> 
> I’m just saying, if you CHOOSE to buy tickets NOW, you know they are nonrefundable but they will apply the value to tickets later. They’re not taking your money and saying you can never use what you spent on your tickets.


But I’m assuming you paid for your kids stuff pre pandemic so that is expected & understandable (although I was given the option of a refund for many things we paid for pre pandemic).  They’re not selling vouchers to be used at a whenever they open date. They’re selling dated tickets to be used on specific days. If they know they won’t open by then, that’s not acceptable. That’s fraud imo. If they still don’t know, that’s fine. But they also need to communicate better. Not to mention the fact they haven’t bothered to officially update their email warnings telling guests the opposite of what their supposed new policy is regarding package cancellations & refunds.  It’s not acceptable that they haven’t changed their written policy & are supposed to take Sven/Flynn/Finn & co at their word that the policy has changed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> But I’m assuming you paid for your kids stuff pre pandemic so that is expected & understandable (although I was given the option of a refund for many things we paid for pre pandemic).  They’re not selling vouchers to be used at a whenever they open date. They’re selling dated tickets to be used on specific days. If they know they won’t open by then, that’s not acceptable. That’s fraud imo. If they still don’t know, that’s fine. But they also need to communicate better. Not to mention the fact they haven’t bothered to officially update their email warnings telling guests the opposite of what their supposed new policy is regarding package cancellations & refunds.  It’s not acceptable that they haven’t changed their written policy & are supposed to take Sven/Flynn/Finn & co at their word that the policy has changed.



It’s a pretty big leap IMO to assume they know they won’t be open on dates they are selling tickets and taking reservations.

As you know, they did already cut off June reservations and sales.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s a pretty big leap IMO to assume they know they won’t be open on dates they are selling tickets and taking reservations.
> 
> As you know, they did already cut off June reservations and sales.


I’m talking about in terms of the 8/31 rumor.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I’m talking about in terms of the 8/31 rumor.



Which is just that, a rumour. A rumour with a fair amount of reasons to doubt, IMO.

I don’t know, it seems premature to get mad at them for selling tickets in July and August when for all we know they are planning a July opening.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Which is just that, a rumour. A rumour with a fair amount of reasons to doubt, IMO.
> 
> I don’t know, it seems premature to get mad at them for selling tickets in July and August when for all we know they are planning a July opening.


I agree except that also sounds reminiscent of what ppl said when they were still selling tickets & packages for June.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I agree except that also sounds reminiscent of what ppl said when they were still selling tickets & packages for June.



It probably was true for June though. It still could be true for June, although looking less likely by the day.

One thing I am pretty certain of, they would not have offered the free dining deal if they didn’t at some point believe June 1 was a viable option.


----------



## zumfelde

MickeyWaffles said:


> The communication is “closed until further notice,” but it seems like many are unwilling to accept that as a reality.


Then they should stop taking reservations "until further notice". Then could resume reservations when they know a reopening date.


----------



## JacknSally

dmband said:


> Makes sense but in general capacity is based on total, codes enforcement capacity



*In the earnings call on 5/4, Chapek referenced operating at a “percentage of standard capacity”. Since nothing has been confirmed, most people are assuming that the reference implied they would reopen with a percentage of their typical daily capacity and not their maximum potential capacity.

When they reopened Shanghai, they were recommended by the government to only allow in 30% of their standard capacity, and they actually only allowed even less than that, according to that same earnings call.*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> So the latest rumor over at WDW Magic is that one of the options being explored is opening only DHS and World Showcase in Food & Wine mode while only operating the Epcot/Skyliner resorts.  Says MK is most likely the last park to open. All because of how you get people to and from the parks.


I’m glad the rumors are clarifying things


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> In our case, we’re booked using a 40% off AP discount. If they don’t open by July 9, that goes away. That alone will cause us to cancel. The price difference is huge on our resorts for the length of time we’re staying and no way they’re going to extend it to a new reservation.



I would hope Disney would honor any discounts that were in place if they cancel your reservation - free dining, etc.  I think that would at least help the blow if your trip gets cancelled with short notice (heck they probably should improve what you booked to help guest recovery)

Harder to know how to handle if the parks are open but with significant restrictions so that people would not want to go then even if able to (even at 40% discount you were still wanting to pay for the "full" experience)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Boya said:


> Comply with mask or don't go....should be simple.  *I have no problem calling someone out*


Which is a main concern for Disney. Guests calling out guests leads to confrontations.


----------



## chad_1138

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would hope Disney would honor any discounts that were in place if they cancel your reservation - free dining, etc.  I think that would at least help the blow if your trip gets cancelled with short notice (heck they probably should improve what you booked to help guest recovery)
> 
> Harder to know how to handle if the parks are open but with significant restrictions so that people would not want to go then even if able to (even at 40% discount you were still wanting to pay for the "full" experience)


We are right there too.  Our July 5-17 was booked with the free dining on January 2.  Gonna be a big blow to lose that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *In the earnings call on 5/4, Chapek referenced operating at a “percentage of standard capacity”. Since nothing has been confirmed, most people are assuming that the reference implied they would reopen with a percentage of their typical daily capacity and not their maximum potential capacity.
> 
> When they reopened Shanghai, they were recommended by the government to only allow in 30% of their standard capacity, and they actually only allowed even less than that, according to that same earnings call.*



And that is where it can get confusing as there are so many different numbers out there.  I believe the guidance from government was 50% of max capacity but Disney has indicated they would be a limitation vs typical and like you cited in Shanghai they were starting well below the government restriction level

Unless we get something official from Disney/Universal (and we likely never will) it's hard to know what the numerator or denominator is - just know that there will be some level of reduced attendance


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would hope Disney would honor any discounts that were in place if they cancel your reservation - free dining, etc.  I think that would at least help the blow if your trip gets cancelled with short notice (heck they probably should improve what you booked to help guest recovery)
> 
> Harder to know how to handle if the parks are open but with significant restrictions so that people would not want to go then even if able to (even at 40% discount you were still wanting to pay for the "full" experience)



They haven’t been re-applying discounts at this point as far as I know. I think rescheduling has been treated like new bookings, if a discount is available for your new dates you can use it, otherwise it’s rack rate. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Jrb1979

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m glad the rumors are clarifying things


It does things are changing daily on what their plans are.  MNSSHP is now rumoured not to be taking place as its hard to do with social distancing measures in place. 

I think Disney's biggest issue is transportation in regards to opening. Universal doesn't have to worry as much.


----------



## Spridell

gottalovepluto said:


> Which is a main concern for Disney. Guests calling out guests leads to confrontations.



The masks are one thing, my fear which i posted a while back is people are going to call out older people, or heavier people etc.... for being there.

We all know whenever the parks do open older people WILL show up, heavier people WILL show up, etc...... I just hope their are not fights over that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abnihon said:


> Not sure I get why people are saying the NBA wouldn’t go to the parks.  Don’t a lot Of the have kids they’d be traveling with?  I would think a big part of the deal would be a semi private Magic Kingdom.


The entire point is a quarantined bubble. Encountering CMs who have not been in the bubble breaks the bubble. Millions of dollars & months of planning down the drain for a break from boredom? That’s a no.


----------



## Carlob

I think Disney will not open for a while. Many Regional Theme parks have not even opened yet.  Six Flags has yet to open one park.  In order for a Disney to open they have to be able to open it safely and make money.  They do not want to hire and pay all these CMs if no one is going to show up.  With Universal not requiring any type of reservation, I suspect they believe the turn out is going to be very low.  They sent out surveys several weeks ago and I bet the surveys showed that people do not want to come even if you paid them.  So they figured they do not need to have a reservation system.  Six flags and all other major chains have sent out surveys.  They know what the demand is, and I think the demand is low for Disney and most theme parks right now and so they do not want to open and pay all theses CM's and no one shows up.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> Ppl aren’t mad b/c they aren’t opening. Ppl are mad b/c they’re continuing to take their money & string ppl along with absolutely no communication.


Yeah, at this point, with Universal being so much more communicative, and with months of research and data, and with Shanghai reopened and the data from that, I feel strongly that they need to provide concrete information and not just he rolling cancellation.

I feel hopeful that we will learn some concrete information this upcoming week.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> One thing I am pretty certain of, they would not have offered the free dining deal if they didn’t at some point believe June 1 was a viable option.



I have always believed this. But that only confirms my suspicions that if they don’t open by July at least,  it’s because of the NBA deal. There has been nothing that would have caused them to delay that long if they truly thought they could open June 1. 

That also absolutely rules out the notion that getting the NBA deal is going to allow them to open later ( for safety reasons) as they supposedly originally planned, rather than push to open because of Universal,. It can’t be both- they can’t not know when they’re opening and be able to go back to their original planned opening date at the same time.


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> The masks are one thing, my fear which i posted a while back is people are going to call out older people, or heavier people etc.... for being there.
> 
> We all know whenever the parks do open older people WILL show up, heavier people WILL show up, etc...... I just hope their are not fights over that.


Who cares?? Who determines what’s considered heavy from a medical standpoint in the parks. Or who is older? Ppl don’t always look their age. Do ppl just not have the ability to mind their business?!
ETA: htn is the number 1 comorbidity & you can’t see who has that!


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> would hope Disney would honor any discounts that were in place if they cancel your reservation - free dining, etc.



They have not been with anyone who has been cancelled so far. I don’t think that will change.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyWishes14 said:


> And THAT will be interesting to see.  Media coverage of tons of people being turned away from Universal will not be a good look for them and something Disney, I assume, will be watching closely.
> 
> 
> 
> WDW and DL have significantly changed their cancellation and modification policies to ensure no one will lose money on room-only and package reservations.  I canceled my package reservation  5 days prior to check-in and received 100% of my money back including my deposit, which, at that time, they were not obligated to refund.  If people want to be outraged over travel companies holding on to huge deposits, playing chicken with cancellations and forcing people to either PIF or taking future travel credits, I invite them over to the DCL and ABD threads.  WDW  could have been major jerks about package deposits and force people to either cancel and lose $200 or reschedule at possibly higher vacation costs so as not to lose $200, but they didn't.  If you look around the current climate in the travel industry, what WDW did in modifying their policies is the exception, not the rule.


And Universal did a huge one better than Disney. They said people buying tickets while this was going down could get refunds. Disney said those people can suck it and apply the value to another ticket later.


----------



## Rebma512

Regarding speculation on the NBA And where they would be staying, has anyone noticed a specific hotel’s restaurants ADRs unavailable?


----------



## Spridell

LSUmiss said:


> Who cares?? Who determines what’s considered heavy from a medical standpoint in the parks. Or who is older? Ppl don’t always look their age. Do ppl just not have the ability to mind their business?!
> ETA: htn is the number 1 comorbidity & you can’t see who has that!


I am with you on the WHO CARES

Unfortunately not everyone is like that though.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s not about taking their kids to Disney, but if their families come their kids will be in Disney and while I think whenever they want it access to the parks or even one isn’t happening, I wouldn’t be surprised to see some sort of park time worked into the deal, even just at the end.


After you get eliminated from the playoff tournament you are free to leave the bubble and if you do you will not be readmittws

you can go to the park then

honestly if I’m a pro athlete engaged in a winner take all playoff scenario the last thing I would want is my wife/kids stuck in the same room with me for months as I try and focus.


----------



## vinotinto

Mit88 said:


> The majority of people that think its over are the ones that also think it never began. There are a lot of people, like myself, that know how real and dangerous this virus is, but also know that its either live inside for the next 2-3 years, or move on with their lives and know its out there and to stay vigilant. A vaccine isnt coming to save us, not anytime soon, no matter how hard the possibility of one is being shoved into our heads by the media


Yeah, none of the references to wait to reopen to Sept 1st or the Fall make that much sense to me. This pandemic will not go away anytime soon. It’s not going to be completely “safe” anywhere (except your house) for a long time. There won’t be an approved treatment, a vaccine or remotely close to 0 cases for a very long time, especially since businesses are reopening. It’s not like Sept 1 or Oct 1 will suddenly be “safe.” But, we also cannot stay home until it’s completely safe again. People need to get back to work. People crave some sense of normalcy. But, reopening has to be done with safety and health in mind. Disney knows the conditions that make the spread ideal: close proximity, spread of droplets, indoors, putting hands with the virus on the face. Disney knows the conditions that help reduce spread: distancing, everyone wears masks, frequent hand washing and sanitation. Disney knows all this and, for the last few months, they have been translating all this knowledge into procedures.


----------



## cakebaker

Rebma512 said:


> Regarding speculation on the NBA And where they would be staying, has anyone noticed a specific hotel’s restaurants ADRs unavailable?


For some time now, Grand Destino Towers have been unavailable. This past Friday, all of CSR, all of CR and all CL rooms at every deluxe are not available. They open back up Sept1. Granted, I haven’t tried e dry date in July or August, but I’ve tried a bunch.


----------



## vinotinto

Spridell said:


> The masks are one thing, my fear which i posted a while back is people are going to call out older people, or heavier people etc.... for being there.
> 
> We all know whenever the parks do open older people WILL show up, heavier people WILL show up, etc...... I just hope their are not fights over that.


I don’t think anyone will care because someone being obese or over 60 visiting the parks does not affect anyone else’s chances of COVID spread.

What does affect everyone else’s chance of COVID spread is if a guest is not wearing a mask or not washing / sanitizing their hands or not keeping their distance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> They have not been with anyone who has been cancelled so far. I don’t think that will change.



That is disappointing to hear - would be good guest received very and I am sure they will eventually have to have discounts to get people back


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, none of the references to wait to reopen to Sept 1st or the Fall make that much sense to me. This pandemic will not go away anytime soon. It’s not going to be completely “safe” anywhere (except your house) for a long time. There won’t be an approved treatment, a vaccine or remotely close to 0 cases for a very long time, especially since businesses are reopening. But, we also cannot stay home until it’s completely safe again. People need to get back to work. People crave some sense of normalcy. But, reopening has to be done with safety and health in mind. Disney knows the conditions that make the spread ideal: close proximity, spread of droplets, indoors, putting hands with the virus on the face. Disney knows the conditions that help reduce spread: distancing, everyone wears masks, frequent hand washing and sanitation. Disney knows all this and, for the last few months, they have been translating all this knowledge into procedures.



Nailed it right on the head.

I dont think anywhere in Disney's internal plans were they thinking on waiting until Sept or longer to open.  

I am sure since the day they closed in March plans were drawn up for a re-opening.


----------



## preemiemama

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, at this point, with Universal being so much more communicative, and with months of research and data, and with Shanghai reopened and the data from that, I feel strongly that they need to provide concrete information and not just he rolling cancellation.
> 
> I feel hopeful that we will learn some concrete information this upcoming week.


This exactly.  They have data from Shanghai. They know what is happening in Florida/the US in general from the task force- I doubt Universal is opening with no data to base it on.  They need to communicate what is happening.  Or say they don't like the data they have seen/have concerns/whatever and how they will make amends once they open.  They would get MUCH more goodwill around this decision (IMO) if they extend the current policies or offer some kind of compensatory incentive for people who have had plans canceled.  The biggest issues they have "dropped the ball" on are:
1. DVC- take the concern out of the 30 day revert to holding policy for a period of time after the opening date is announced.  That would certainly help the anxiety many of us are feeling about the plans we have made/possible canceling prematurely.  Many of us feel that they could reverse that policy at any moment and we'd be stuck.  A reassurance that it won't happen would go a long way.  There are banking windows coming up and people looking at losing points because they have jobs that don't allow for them to visit whenever they want.  The points situation currently is a mess and about to get worse.
2. Tickets- I agree that making them non-expiring for a year or two might also help this situation.  Allowing refunds would also go a long way in easing peoples' anxiety. 
3. Communication in general- all the cloak and dagger stuff while many of us have been conditioned to plan 180 days out?  Not helpful.  Give us some useful information so we can either move ahead with our plans or find an alternative.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is disappointing to hear - would be good guest received very and I am sure they will eventually have to have discounts to get people back


They didn’t even honor the rebooking offer they gave to people who lost a trip over Spring who unfortunately chose the first couple weeks of June. No new offer and no they would not transfer the old one.


----------



## vinotinto

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I know my risks with a summer trip. I am not entitled, nor will I go against the rules.
> As far as people not accepting reality- *seeing MDE open for all bookings, experiences, dining* etc, it gives people a false sense of normal and excites expectations.
> I guess if they have no intentions of opening and know it, they should announce and close off all bookings/extras/dining, instead of allowing all the bookings still. I feel bad for people thinking they are planning a fun-filled trip with all that shows available...


I agree. It seems to me that it is unlikely they are reopening with buffets with character meets, but all of those can still be booked. Unless they are planning to do what they did in Shanghai with the characters doing a little parade? And FPs are available for character meets. Are they going to have those? Maybe with some “barrier” and distancing in place?



MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m talking about people who are still purchasing tickets now, as that is what I thought the poster I quoted was referring to.


Well, you need tickets if you are going to make FPs. And if you are going to the parks you need FPs. So, I don’t see how guests can avoid purchasing tickets now for their July trips.


----------



## Jrb1979

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, none of the references to wait to reopen to Sept 1st or the Fall make that much sense to me. This pandemic will not go away anytime soon. It’s not going to be completely “safe” anywhere (except your house) for a long time. There won’t be an approved treatment, a vaccine or remotely close to 0 cases for a very long time, especially since businesses are reopening. But, we also cannot stay home until it’s completely safe again. People need to get back to work. People crave some sense of normalcy. But, reopening has to be done with safety and health in mind. Disney knows the conditions that make the spread ideal: close proximity, spread of droplets, indoors, putting hands with the virus on the face. Disney knows the conditions that help reduce spread: distancing, everyone wears masks, frequent hand washing and sanitation. Disney knows all this and, for the last few months, they have been translating all this knowledge into procedures.


Agreed. I think their biggest issue is trying to balance all of that and keep the Disney Magic.  IMO if Disney wants to open they need to lose some of that magic. If they want guests to wear masks they need to strictly enforce it. Keep reminding people as often as needed.


----------



## FireflyJar

Deleted


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> I agree. It seems to me that it is unlikely they are reopening with buffets with character meets, but all of those can still be booked.



I guess technically you can still do Buffets.  On Cruise ships when there is an outbreak of the Norovirus, they keep buffets open but have employees handing out the food to everyone.

I guess you can have CM's there giving the food out at the different stations and allowing certain amount of people up each time.


----------



## RWinNOLA

gottalovepluto said:


> And Universal did a huge one better than Disney. They said people buying tickets while this was going down could get refunds. Disney said those people can suck it and apply the value to another ticket later.



Right.  Also, at Universal you can buy your park tickets the day you arrive because you don’t have all the planning associated with fast passes.  You can pay extra for express pass if you don’t want to deal with the lines.  

Disney’s fast pass system forces your hand to buy park tickets 60 days in advance.  I bought April 20th for a late June trip which seemed reasonable at the time.   So I have over $3000 tied up in park tickets (I’m DVC so a package wasn’t an option).  If we can’t do Disney this summer, we will do something else, perhaps Universal, and it would be nice to have that money back to spend on vacation this year.


----------



## Sarahslay

Carlob said:


> I think Disney will not open for a while. Many Regional Theme parks have not even opened yet.  Six Flags has yet to open one park.  In order for a Disney to open they have to be able to open it safely and make money.  They do not want to hire and pay all these CMs if no one is going to show up.  With Universal not requiring any type of reservation, I suspect they believe the turn out is going to be very low.  They sent out surveys several weeks ago and I bet the surveys showed that people do not want to come even if you paid them.  So they figured they do not need to have a reservation system.  Six flags and all other major chains have sent out surveys.  They know what the demand is, and I think the demand is low for Disney and most theme parks right now and so they do not want to open and pay all theses CM's and no one shows up.


I got a UO survey and that's not what I put, I would go if that's where I wanted to visit this year, and we still may do that depending on what Disney announces as far as when they're opening in relation to our trip (hoping soon so I can plan). Everyone isn't out there goin "no way I will visit, you're nuts, why would I want to do that?!". People will show up, I have many friends and family with booked trips who really want to show up, and I know they're not the only ones.


----------



## Kungaloosh33914

Had to register and jump in with the ‘who cares’ crowd...
NBA? Who cares? As most of the other posters point out, Disney’s second biggest issue is TRANSPORTATION.  Aging monorails, iffy bus service- picture each bus at capacity at,say, 10-15 ppl- Disney won’t buy a new fleet of 500k buses to move 15ish people at a time from AKL to a park.  Monorail line will be a mile long at TTC. Shuttles from parking lot using every other row, with wind during forward motion potentially infecting all those seated behind. ’that guy’ who won’t wear a mask as he coughs ?  20-30% park capacity? How!?! First come, first served? We will all line up like the maniacs we are at 3:00 am on the highway. All 10,000 cars... Nostalgia is a wonderful balm in these times, but let’s face it- until a vaccine is out there, Disney can ill afford the bad press calling them ‘greedy’ if they open too soon and we get sick. And then sue. Let UO open, see what happens for a week or two, then plan a re-opening using the best practices learned from those who jumped the gun. 
Now back to watching my OKW trip on 7 June as it slowly fades away...


----------



## whiporee

Now that I don't have a reason to force myself to be optimistic, I think WDW has decided to wait this one out a while. They are perfectly fine with letting UO group itself with FunSpot and the Eye and Madame Toussad's as the ones desperately wanting patronage and money. WDW is going to wait a while -- probably until after July 4 -- and let themselves be seen as the cautious organization that really cares about you and your family's health. 

There haven't been many unquestioned empirical reasons to stay shut beyond June 1, maybe June 8. But from an optics standpoint, the longer the wait the better they look to everyone whose approval they covet. They look better to New York and they look better to Hollywood, and they look better to the people who have decided they'd rather be safer than sorrier in this thing. 

As for the NBA, it's not enough people to matter either way. Maybe 4000 people max. But it would give ESPN some content it needs for all of its platforms, and more importantly it would start to set the stage for football to return in August. They can survive without the NBA or MLB for a summer, but if you're talking no football in the fall, that's disaster for a pretty big asset. If they can find a way to get people remembering what they're missing in terms of sports, the appetite for sports to remain closed in the fall will be greatly diminished.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> I guess technically you can still do Buffets.  On Cruise ships when there is an outbreak of the Norovirus, they keep buffets open but have employees handing out the food to everyone.
> 
> I guess you can have CM's there giving the food out at the different stations and allowing certain amount of people up each time.


It was in the task force recommendations for no buffets or self serve of any kind. While not bound by those, I don’t think Disney would go against them. In the best of times, buffets are a Petrie dish. They could easily turn them into cafeteria style. But it’s the characters coming to the tables that are the issue. You tell a 3yr old she can’t go hug the princesses who walk out and parade through the restaurant. Good luck. lol


----------



## Sarahslay

Kungaloosh33914 said:


> Had to register and jump in with the ‘who cares’ crowd...
> NBA? Who cares? As most of the other posters point out, Disney’s second biggest issue is TRANSPORTATION.  Aging monorails, iffy bus service- picture each bus at capacity at,say, 10-15 ppl- Disney won’t buy a new fleet of 500k buses to move 15ish people at a time from AKL to a park.  Monorail line will be a mile long at TTC. Shuttles from parking lot using every other row, with wind during forward motion potentially infecting all those seated behind. ’that guy’ who won’t wear a mask as he coughs ?  20-30% park capacity? How!?! First come, first served? We will all line up like the maniacs we are at 3:00 am on the highway. All 10,000 cars... Nostalgia is a wonderful balm in these times, but let’s face it- until a vaccine is out there, Disney can ill afford the bad press calling them ‘greedy’ if they open too soon and we get sick. And then sue. Let UO open, see what happens for a week or two, then plan a re-opening using the best practices learned from those who jumped the gun.
> Now back to watching my OKW trip on 7 June as it slowly fades away...


But you're calling out transportation issues that arise when they are running at a higher capacity. Just looking at the availability of rooms in July you can tell there will be less attendance. Any time I ride the bus midday there is rarely another person on the bus, and if there is it's only maybe one family, same with the monorail (I have had a whole monorail car to myself on many occasions midday, even during seriously busy times). I highly doubt we'll see normal operating guest numbers for a while, especially without international travels for the time being, so many of these scenarios aren't necessarily going to be as big of a deal. Are they a concern? Obviously, but they can be worked around.


----------



## gwynne

Spridell said:


> I guess technically you can still do Buffets.  On Cruise ships when there is an outbreak of the Norovirus, they keep buffets open but have employees handing out the food to everyone.
> 
> I guess you can have CM's there giving the food out at the different stations and allowing certain amount of people up each time.


JMO-I don't see buffets. Too hard to dish up for each guest and maintaining social distancing. The CM's would have to be like school cafeteria police. Even with a few guests at a time it would be nuts. Please wait. Please go. No ma'am, you have to wait. Ugh.

They might give folks a disposable menu and let them choose, say, up to 5 options at a time. Then the server would bring their food out, pre-plated.

Or they will just change to table service till this is over.


----------



## cakebaker

whiporee said:


> They are perfectly fine with letting UO group itself with FunSpot and the Eye and Madame Toussad's as the ones desperately wanting patronage and money.



.....and most likely Sea World and almost every other park, water park or entertainment venue of any kind in the area.  It doesn’t come off as desperate to me. WDW will stand closed alone. I just find it curious, that ever since the NBA deal seemed to be a near sure thing, suddenly Disney is incapable of opening their doors anytime soon.


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> It was in the task force recommendations for no buffets or self serve of any kind. While not bound by those, I don’t think Disney would go against them. In the best of times, buffets are a Petrie dish. They could easily turn them into cafeteria style. But it’s the characters coming to the tables that are the issue. You tell a 3yr old she can’t go hug the princesses who walk out and parade through the restaurant. Good luck. lol


Thanks i didnt know that about the task force.  Oh yeah and Character interactions, thats going to be gone for a while I think.


gwynne said:


> JMO-I don't see buffets. Too hard to dish up for each guest and maintaining social distancing. The CM's would have to be like school cafeteria police. Even with a few guests at a time it would be nuts. Please wait. Please go. No ma'am, you have to wait. Ugh.
> 
> They might give folks a disposable menu and let them choose, say, up to 5 options at a time. Then the server would bring their food out, pre-plated.
> 
> Or they will just change to table service till this is over.



Yeah I can see them doing this also.  Every item that is normally on the buffet will be available but it will just be brought to you like table service as much as you want.


----------



## vinotinto

DisneyWishes14 said:


> WDW and DL have significantly changed their cancellation and modification policies to ensure no one will lose money on room-only and package reservations.  I canceled my package reservation  5 days prior to check-in and received 100% of my money back including my deposit, which, at that time, they were not obligated to refund.  If people want to be outraged over travel companies holding on to huge deposits, playing chicken with cancellations and forcing people to either PIF or taking future travel credits, I invite them over to the DCL and ABD threads.  WDW  could have been major jerks about package deposits and force people to either cancel and lose $200 or reschedule at possibly higher vacation costs so as not to lose $200, but they didn't.  If you look around the current climate in the travel industry, what WDW did in modifying their policies is the exception, not the rule.


Agree. I’ve mentioned this before. WDW has been great about providing full refunds compared to other travel companies. NCL cancelled my paid in full cruise on March 13. You have to pay in full 90 days prior to sailing. And then, they made us wait 10 days while they  put up a form on their website to request a refund because they were automatically just giving everyone a future cruise credit. I requested the refund immediately, on March 23. It has been 2 months since I filled out the form and they still have not refunded my cancelled cruise. Most everyone in the travel industry is giving a future credit. It is rare to find a travel company that is allowing full payments so close to travel and full refunds instead of future credits.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sarahslay said:


> But you're calling out transportation issues that arise when they are running at a higher capacity. Just looking at the availability of rooms in July you can tell there will be less attendance. Any time I ride the bus midday there is rarely another person on the bus, and if there is it's only maybe one family, same with the monorail (I have had a whole monorail car to myself on many occasions midday, even during seriously busy times). I highly doubt we'll see normal operating guest numbers for a while, especially without international travels for the time being, so many of these scenarios aren't necessarily going to be as big of a deal. Are they a concern? Obviously, but they can be worked around.



We have also experienced empty buses, monorail cars, and boats as long as we don’t travel in peak times. And who knows what happens to peak times of the day during a phased reopening.

Transportation will require some sort of work around, especially at peak times, but I think it’s solvable, especially if the focus is on distancing guests not disinfecting everything. It might be as simple (although more expensive) as just running a lot more buses, even covering monorail resorts at Epcot and MK, and with lowered crowds that’s enough.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> .....and most likely Sea World and almost every other park, water park or entertainment venue of any kind in the area.  It doesn’t come off as desperate to me. WDW will stand closed alone. I just find it curious, that ever since the NBA deal seemed to be a near sure thing, suddenly Disney is incapable of opening their doors anytime soon.


I think all the NBA deal does is allow Disney to stick with their opening plan as some revenue will be coming in. If the NBA deal didn't happen Disney was probably thinking about rushing their plan. 

I do see the plan Rteetz put out happening in some form. Maybe open DVC around the same time the NBA starts but keep parks closed. Maybe end of July open the parks. Hopefully by then more is known about this virus and some restrictions they have planned can be laxed.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

vinotinto said:


> Well, you need tickets if you are going to make FPs. And if you are going to the parks you need FPs. So, I don’t see how guests can avoid purchasing tickets now for their July trips.



I personally disagree with the idea that to go to the parks, you NEED to have FPs, but that’s a conversation for another time. 

My whole point is that if anyone is booking a trip NOW in the middle of a pandemic with the parks closed until further notice, they should be prepared to apply the value of their tickets to a future trip. If that’s not an acceptable option, then wait to purchase tickets and book FP when the plan is set. I don’t think anyone who is choosing to purchase tickets right now should get a full refund. I would not expect one. 

And I do think they should have given people who purchased tickets before the closure an option for a refund.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I have assumed buffets were going to be family style or menu ordering for a while. I think the buffet issue thats harder to solve is the closeness of people in line, not the touching. That’s why I don’t think they’ll go cafeteria style but who knows.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> .....and most likely Sea World and almost every other park, water park or entertainment venue of any kind in the area.  It doesn’t come off as desperate to me. WDW will stand closed alone. I just find it curious, that ever since the NBA deal seemed to be a near sure thing, suddenly Disney is incapable of opening their doors anytime soon.




Not to mention Disney is losing a hell of a lot more money than Universal is.

This has nothing to do with being desperate to make money. Workers at the parks are desperate to have a job again and make an income to support their families

If Disney wants to stay closed, they can stay closed, but when every other park becomes open besides them, they will feel the hit.

Nor do I think Disney is going to be known for the organization that cares more about peoples health. They all care about the safety of their guests. I believe so far universal CW has done a better job enforcing then DS has


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If Disney wants to stay closed, they can stay closed, but when every other park becomes open besides them, they will feel the hit.



And no one will ever convince me it’s all in the name of safety. I still believe they’ll open soon, so not going to delve too deep into the whys of opening later, but it’s not to keep us safe.


----------



## Jmljasmine

So I thought I'd test availability too since if we go at all this summer it will be 1 night only for MNSSHP that we bought tickets for prepandemic. I still have my prior reservations that I have yet to cancel so when I try to modify to just the one night, it shows no availability in CR which I want for walking purpose, none in Poly, some in GF but higher rates then I'd pay. And many other resorts no availability. The only ones that are available are a few I have no desire to stay at. If it stays this way and we get the chance to go I guess we'll be off property. I'm starting to think it's not happening though. I really wish they would let us know soon so I can change alternative plans to a better time.


----------



## cakebaker

Jmljasmine said:


> So I thought I'd test availability too since if we go at all this summer it will be 1 night only for MNSSHP that we bought tickets for prepandemic. I still have my prior reservations that I have yet to cancel so when I try to modify to just the one night, it shows no availability in CR which I want for walking purpose, none in Poly, some in GF but higher rates then I'd pay. And many other resorts no availability. The only ones that are available are a few I have no desire to stay at. If it stays this way and we get the chance to go I guess we'll be off property. I'm starting to think it's not happening though. I really wish they would let us know soon so I can change alternative plans to a better time.


What was your date?


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> And no one will ever convince me it’s all in the name of safety. I still believe they’ll open soon, so not going to delve too deep into the whys of opening later, but it’s not to keep us safe.


A lot of it has to do with money and keeping the Magic. Its a tough balance for Disney more then Universal.


----------



## Jmljasmine

cakebaker said:


> What was your date?


Yea, that would be a good bit to include... Oops. August 28-29. Currently booked Aug 26-Sep 4. 
When I checked last week Every room class in CR was available. Today, only the garden wing Atrium club room was open.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> A lot of it has to do with money and keeping the Magic. Its a tough balance for Disney more then Universal.


Not buying that at all. This was not an unknown to Disney. If they had these plans to open much later, why the June offer? Why allow booking in May and June? It doesn’t pass the smell test. They either aren’t opening later or they intentionally misled their guests. I’m going with they aren’t opening later because I want to believe they wouldn’t do the other. I hope they don’t prove me wrong.


----------



## cakebaker

Jmljasmine said:


> Yea, that would be a good bit to include... Oops. August 28-29. Currently booked Aug 26-Sep 4.
> When I checked last week Every room class in CR was available. Today, only the garden wing Atrium club room was open.


 I was curious because availability has been wide open outside of CS, CSR and all CL rooms. I just took a look and the only resorts with no availability are still those. Everything else is open. I don’t even see the Atrium CL room you saw.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

FireflyJar said:


> As far as heavier and older guests go, I am a chubby 50+ nurse who is working on the frontline of the pandemic. As it happens, I'm generally running at double speed, so I do not have HTN or any other comorbidities. If I'm well enough to care for infected patients, I can dang well go to Disney if I feel it is safe (for myself AND others) to be there. I do NOT suggest that anyone call me out for being there based on what their mistaken beliefs might be...it won't go well for them.


Great post.  Thank you for all you do in taking care of those that need your expertise and dedication in your line of work.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Not buying that at all. This was not an unknown to Disney. If they had these plans to open much later, why the June offer? Why allow booking in May and June? It doesn’t pass the smell test. They either aren’t opening later or they intentionally misled their guests. I’m going with they aren’t opening later because I want to believe they wouldn’t do the other. I hope they don’t prove me wrong.


I think originally they thought they May and June were going to happen. As time has gone on things have changed and different dates have been thrown out there. Which is why many of the rumors have different dates. I do think once June didn't happen that July 1st or sometime a little after is the new plan. I guessing August was worst case scenario.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jmljasmine said:


> So I thought I'd test availability too since if we go at all this summer it will be 1 night only for MNSSHP that we bought tickets for prepandemic. I still have my prior reservations that I have yet to cancel so when I try to modify to just the one night, it shows no availability in CR which I want for walking purpose, none in Poly, some in GF but higher rates then I'd pay. And many other resorts no availability. The only ones that are available are a few I have no desire to stay at. If it stays this way and we get the chance to go I guess we'll be off property. I'm starting to think it's not happening though. I really wish they would let us know soon so I can change alternative plans to a better time.


That could also be the fluke of one night. Sometimes they only open reservations that are a minimum of X number of nights so to get actual availability you’d want to branch that out to like 5 nights.


----------



## Jmljasmine

cakebaker said:


> I was curious because availability has been wide open outside of CS, CSR and all CL rooms. I just took a look and the only resorts with no availability are still those. Everything else is open. I don’t even see the Atrium CL room you saw.


That is so strange. I wonder why my modification would show different availability. So many strange things. Maybe IT then...


----------



## Jmljasmine

gottalovepluto said:


> That could also be the fluke of one night. Sometimes they only open reservations that are a minimum of X number of nights so to get actual availability you’d want to branch that out to like 5 nights.


True. I'm not interested in more then 1 night with modifications and risk of being turned away though. Figured I'd convert to a beach trip with one night at Disney since we already had party tickets.


----------



## Sandiz08

I don’t think we’ll ever know the real reason but I find it hard to believe that a billion dollar company such as Disney didn’t have contingency plans for a pandemic for insurance reasons, to protect their assets, etc. They have plans, dates, but just don’t want to open for whatever other reason that may be.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DGsAtBLT said:


> I have said time and time again WDW has been doing a great job when it comes to refunding people and loosening cancellation policies.
> 
> Our airfare has turned into a ton of $$$ in credits that have an expiry date. So that’s fun, considering we likely will not be traveling by air anytime soon thanks to this pandemic.



I'm right there with you.  Between Delta and JetBlue, we have about $6K in airfare credits and I have no clue when or if we'll use them before they expire . . . it's not fun, at all.



LSUmiss said:


> But I’m assuming you paid for your kids stuff pre pandemic so that is expected & understandable (although I was given the option of a refund for many things we paid for pre pandemic).  They’re not selling vouchers to be used at a whenever they open date. They’re selling dated tickets to be used on specific days. If they know they won’t open by then, that’s not acceptable. That’s fraud imo. If they still don’t know, that’s fine. But they also need to communicate better. Not to mention the fact they haven’t bothered to officially update their email warnings telling guests the opposite of what their supposed new policy is regarding package cancellations & refunds.  It’s not acceptable that they haven’t changed their written policy & are supposed to take Sven/Flynn/Finn & co at their word that the policy has changed.



The written policy regarding cancellations is right on their website:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



vinotinto said:


> Agree. I’ve mentioned this before. WDW has been great about providing full refunds compared to other travel companies. NCL cancelled my paid in full cruise on March 13. You have to pay in full 90 days prior to sailing. And then, they made us wait 10 days while they  put up a form on their website to request a refund because they were automatically just giving everyone a future cruise credit. I requested the refund immediately, on March 23. *It has been 2 months since I filled out the form and they still have not refunded my cancelled cruise.* Most everyone in the travel industry is giving a future credit. *It is rare to find a travel company that is allowing full payments so close to travel and full refunds instead of future credits.*



omg.  I know.  This is why I'm having a hard time with people railing against WDW regarding room and package reservations.  I get it.  It's frustrating.  We were supposed to check in March 17 and got swept up in the first wave of cancellations.  WDW refunded all of our money when they weren't required to refund my deposit.  Every single other company we booked with for travel from March 2020 through the end of the year (Rosewood, Delta, JetBlue, ABD and Celebrity) are issuing us credits.  WDW could have stuck to their guns and kept all of those $200 package deposits.  Heck, I know some people who canceled a package DAY OF check-in on March 13, the day after the WDW park closure was announced and they refunded everything when, at that point, NOTHING was refundable.  WDW was within their rights to keep all of those $200 deposits and there are a lot of them.  They've refunded everything.  I know on the ticketing side it's a different story and that's very frustrating.


----------



## cakebaker

Jmljasmine said:


> That is so strange. I wonder why my modification would show different availability. So many strange things. Maybe IT then...


 Maybe look at it under booking a new reservation? Availability does change, but usually to the extreme you describe. Although I’m curious as to how you found a CL room open when it would appear they are all blocked out.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> If Disney is holding back opening the parks for the NBA, lets just say there will be some management shakeups. Chapek will not be CEO for long if that is the case. This is why I think the whole NBA thing is way overblown regarding to park opening.
> 
> With news getting better and numbers still trending down, with no indications of it changing, being closed at while Universal even though smaller can figure it out will look worse optically every day.
> 
> Just this week a study showed no infection from asymptomatic case spread from people exposed for long periods of time to that asymptotic case. Hopefully we will learn more info like this. Very promising and will make opening even easier.
> 
> Tokyo Disney should open real soon as well, they are probably going to drop state of emergency in the next few days, and they had a loose lockdown at best, with businesses still staying open.


Asymptomatic people do not spread the virus??????


----------



## Dis5150

chad_1138 said:


> We are right there too.  Our July 5-17 was booked with the free dining on January 2.  Gonna be a big blow to lose that.


Our 6/26-7/4 is free dining from January also. We added a day at the end and beginning and will be very sad to lose it!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

cakebaker said:


> Not buying that at all. This was not an unknown to Disney. If they had these plans to open much later, why the June offer? Why allow booking in May and June? It doesn’t pass the smell test. They either aren’t opening later or they intentionally misled their guests. I’m going with they aren’t opening later because I want to believe they wouldn’t do the other. I hope they don’t prove me wrong.


We are in the midst of a pandemic.  The last time something similar occurred was 1918 and I'm pretty sure Disney wasn't operating in 1918.  Everything about this is an unknown.


----------



## anthony2k7

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Not to mention Disney is losing a hell of a lot more money than Universal is.



Are they though...? Havent people said universal had continued to pay TMs whilsy disney furloughed almost all CMs.


----------



## Spridell

FireflyJar said:


> As far as heavier and older guests go, I am a chubby 50+ nurse who is working on the frontline of the pandemic. As it happens, I'm generally running at double speed, so I do not have HTN or any other comorbidities. If I'm well enough to care for infected patients, I can dang well go to Disney if I feel it is safe (for myself AND others) to be there. I do NOT suggest that anyone call me out for being there based on what their mistaken beliefs might be...it won't go well for them.


Best post so far on this board.


----------



## e_yerger

there are a lot of angry pitchforks today. all valid, justified opinions. I’m sorry for everyone who has stress in their life right now due to their WDW vacation.


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> Are they though...? Havent people said universal had continued to pay TMs whilsy disney furloughed almost all CMs.


Universal doesn't have as large and robust of a full-time workforce at Disney does. UOR relies on part-timers more than Disney, though both do rely heavily on part-time employees. Also, UOR (and the entire Universal Parks & Resorts division) doesn't make up nearly as much of NBCUni's total revenue as the Disney Parks do of TWDC's revenue. Not to mention, NBCU is owned by Comcast, so they have that to fall back on as well. That's why UOR actually could afford to even pay 80% of their full-timers' base pay during the closure.


----------



## cakebaker

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We are in the midst of a pandemic.  The last time something similar occurred was 1918 and I'm pretty sure Disney wasn't operating in 1918.  Everything about this is an unknown.


 I’m not talking about the pandemic. I’m talking about the fact that Disney has known for a long time there would be issues with compliance on face masks.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I’m not talking about the pandemic. I’m talking about the fact that Disney has known for a long time there would be issues with compliance on face masks.


Agreed. Disney's biggest issue with enforcing the masks is doing in a Magical way. Where other parks will most likely go with constantly harping on people to wear them. Just look at most parks around the country and how they deal will people taking their phones out on rides. Six Flags and Cedar Fair will kick people out for doing that as it's a safety issue. Disney just hands out fast passes for doing it.


----------



## marinejjh

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely there are concerns with what other people will do. There are a large portion of people that theres no amount of convincing that will have them put on a face covering, and to a point, thats their right. But its also the right of businesses not to let them in. I personally havent seen anyone without a mask on in my 4 trips to the grocery store, but I see people while I’m walking my dog without wearing one. Those cases I’m not too worried about as our street isnt filled with people so theres really not much of a necessity to wear one. I’d love it if everyone could come to solidarity and do this one thing for the betterment of the entire community, but its just unrealistic, unfortunately. Its just best to attempt to avoid the ones not following the guidelines, though at times its tough to.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I thought a few weeks ago, but was corrected. Yes, the number is rumored to be around 95-100k, but thats never been, and likely never will be a confirmed number. But its also not a good number to base capacity levels on as the average day at MK only sees about 40-50k people. So in all likelihood their capacity limit would be based on that number, and not necessarily the ~90k number. So a 50% limit would be more like 25k, which is still a lot of people, but theyd easily be able to obtain that number if they desired. It will probably be around 18-20k to start, depending on when they reopen.


The problem is that you have different organizations and media outlets that have now came out saying that masks serve zero purpose and are just a measure so people will stop worrying. Why wear one if they are just to make people feel good? I work in public safety and wear one at work, only because I don't have a choice. When I'm off work , I don't, not once.


----------



## Krandor

Kungaloosh33914 said:


> Just thinking of the optics. Throw crap, some sticks. As a lawyer you know a click-through, even a signed form- all can be tossed In court by claiming signing under duress-“ I was holding up the line, my kids were screaming, I didn’t understand some of the words”- while I suspect that disney would prevail, watching UO from the sidelines makes smart legal sense to me, the non-lawyer type!



it doesn’t have to be duress. Even a signed waiver doesn’t absolve a company from liability if it can be proven they were negligent. As a case in point tough mudder has people sign a death waiver.  they still got sued when somebody died because they had inadequate safety procedures on an obstacle.  In a case like that if I’m climbing a cargo net and I fall on my own that’s on me but If they don’t attach the cargo net properly and the whole net falls a waiver won’t cover you.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> I’m not talking about the pandemic. I’m talking about the fact that Disney has known for a long time there would be issues with compliance on face masks.


LEGOLAND is not requiring guests to wear a face covering.  That would make me a bit anxious going there with no barrier between me and other guests.  Since it’s a park basically for 12 and under there’s going to be a lot of close contact.  Will be hard to social distance in that park.  Hope it works out well for them.


----------



## dawnball

LSUmiss said:


> They’re selling dated tickets to be used on specific days. If they know they won’t open by then, that’s not acceptable. That’s fraud imo. If they still don’t know, that’s fine. But they also need to communicate better.


Yeah, I had dated tickets for June. When my room reservation was "affected", I expected my tickets to extend. When the park hours were yanked, I thought surely my tickets would be extended (as promised) then. 

Nope. I called. They said "Wait and see if we're actually open on that day, and then maybe we'll extend you. There will be an announcement next month." 

With a 60-day fastpass reservation window, there's a real small window to use those tickets, and no school break long enough to use my tickets. 

I didn't use the word fraud while I was talking to them, but it feels like fraud, and like services not provided. Disney lost a lot of good will for us in just a few days.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> It does things are changing daily on what their plans are.  MNSSHP is now rumoured not to be taking place as its hard to do with social distancing measures in place.
> 
> I think Disney's biggest issue is transportation in regards to opening. Universal doesn't have to worry as much.


I wouldn’t assume that those rumors accurately reflect what is going on.  If they do have some truth to them, it’s likely whoever is leaking the info doesn’t have the full picture.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Maybe look at it under booking a new reservation? Availability does change, but usually to the extreme you describe. Although I’m curious as to how you found a CL room open when it would appear they are all blocked out.


Wonder if it’s like what we saw with CSR. All gone one day and then random rooms popped back into inventory...


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. Disney's biggest issue with enforcing the masks is doing in a Magical way. Where other parks will most likely go with constantly harping on people to wear them. Just look at most parks around the country and how they deal will people taking their phones out on rides. Six Flags and Cedar Fair will kick people out for doing that as it's a safety issue. Disney just hands out fast passes for doing it.



I disagree that they are quite that lax. But regardless, this was an issue Disney was fully aware of. There were no surprises and it’s not a reason for delaying opening.


----------



## Farro

Does anyone know, are they resuming construction on anything yet?

I have to be honest, that's what is bothering me most. If they are getting the NBA, whatever they do with guests and parks opening, they better resume construction on Rat, Tron, the mess that is Future World in Epcot.

To me, the rumor of an August opening seems to suggest they aren't as worried about their finances as we are! So come on, let's start the unfinished projects please.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Does anyone know, are they resuming construction on anything yet?
> 
> I have to be honest, that's what is bothering me most. If they are getting the NBA, whatever they do with guests and parks opening, they better resume construction on Rat, Tron, the mess that is Future World in Epcot.
> 
> To me, the rumor of an August opening seems to suggest they aren't as worried about their finances as we are! So come on, let's start the unfinished projects please.



Remember the good ol’ days back in March when we could still daydream about Disney kicking construction into high gear while the parks were closed and get projects done faster?


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Remember the good ol’ days back in March when we could still daydream about Disney kicking construction into high gear while the parks were closed and get projects done faster?





Yes!!! But seriously, not opening, not doing construction, what the heck are they doing???

I don't expect the projects that weren't started to get going, but at least they should be starting on the projects that already are in progress. I mean let's be real, those are already paid for.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yes!!! But seriously, not opening, not doing construction, what the heck are they doing???
> 
> I don't expect the projects that weren't started to get going, but at least they should be starting on the projects that already are in progress. I mean let's be real, those are already paid for.



Pausing the castle painting killed me a little at the time.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> The problem is that you have different organizations and media outlets that have now came out saying that masks serve zero purpose and are just a measure so people will stop worrying. Why wear one if they are just to make people feel good? I work in public safety and wear one at work, only because I don't have a choice. When I'm off work , I don't, not once.



Why does the person under the Mickey costume wear that costume if it’s just to make people feel good? Adults know that there’s a person under there dealing with unbearable heat, yet adults go up and take pictures and get autographs just as much as kids do.

If they come out and say masks are no longer mandatory, then great. But as long as I’m asked to wear one, it’s a mild inconvenience. No one wants to wear them. When I was a kid and my parents told me to clean my room, I didn’t say “Whats the point if I’m the only one that goes in there?”


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pausing the castle painting killed me a little at the time.



I still have really mixed feelings about the whole super bright blue thing, but the half-done castle makes me cringe. If they can finish *anything* before they reopen, I hope they please make the castle look nice. At least that is a smaller project. We all know we aren't coming back to a fixed EPCOT


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> When I was a kid and my parents told me to clean my room, I didn’t say “Whats the point if I’m the only one that goes in there?”



*I'm a mask-wearer and agree with your post... but I just had to say I absolutely said this to my parents when I was told to clean my room as a kid.  *


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Yes!!! But seriously, not opening, not doing construction, what the heck are they doing???
> 
> I don't expect the projects that weren't started to get going, but at least they should be starting on the projects that already are in progress. I mean let's be real, those are already paid for.


For what it's worth a poster on WDW magic that is good with info has said not to expect any construction to happen til parks open again. 



cakebaker said:


> I disagree that they are quite that lax. But regardless, this was an issue Disney was fully aware of. There were no surprises and it’s not a reason for delaying opening.



I agree they knew the issue but it's just one of the reasons for delaying.  I'm guessing it's one of many for delaying. Transportation is another plus getting people to pay full price for half of the experience.


----------



## Vern60

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We all know we aren't coming back to a fixed EPCOT


This is one of the things that saddens me, no work being done on Epcot so when they do reopen it will still be the huge mess it was, ugh.


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. I think their biggest issue is trying to balance all of that and *keep the Disney Magic.* IMO if Disney wants to open they need to lose some of that magic.





Jrb1979 said:


> A lot of it has to do with money and *keeping the Magic.* Its a tough balance for Disney more then Universal.





Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. Disney's biggest issue with enforcing the masks is doing in *a Magical way. *Where other parks will most likely go with constantly harping on people to wear them.



As you correctly point out, Disney is Magical. And I think that remains a strength during these times.

I can handle less magic (although smaller crowds increases it IMO) for a while once they open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brazil added to US travel ban. Can’t imagine there were a bunch of Brazilians itching to go to WDW right now but that’s gonna be a no for probably some time given how long the China and Europe bans have lasted.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I hesitate to believe any/most/all of these posters with connections/that are good with info. I know if I was a Disney exec with enough clout to get wind of the big news, I would assume that telling others would be a no-no. Telling my known fellow Disney addict friends who I can reasonably assume would share it with others (probably publicly) would be a definite no-no. Why are these people potentially risking their own job status to provide friends with grains of possibly somewhat correct at one point in time information? It just doesn't make a lot of sense for me. I feel like in this economy especially, people are extra careful about not jeopardizing the security of their jobs. 

I'm sure everyone is well-meaning, but I think most of this super-specific stuff that we hear if true at all is pretty far down the line in a big game of telephone.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> For what it's worth a poster on WDW magic that is good with info has said not to expect any construction to happen til parks open again.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they knew the issue but it's just one of the reasons for delaying.  I'm guessing it's one of many for delaying. Transportation is another plus getting people to pay full price for half of the experience.


That’s my point, it’s not a valid reason to delay. They were aware of transportation issues as well. They knew they’d have to cut back on experiences. I’m sure they were planning their re-opening the morning after they closed. Nothing, absolutely nothing has changed that would make them delay opening.


----------



## TexasChick123

For those of you feeling stressed out reading this thread (I know I was), I suggest you don’t do it for a period of time. I didn’t read it most of today, and I noticed my anxiety about Disney reopening for our trip went way down. I don’t plan to get back on it for a few days after this post. 

For those of you who aren’t feeling stressed or anxious about when Disney is reopening, post away and enjoy.


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm sure everyone is well-meaning, but I think most of this super-specific stuff that we hear if true at all is pretty far down the line in a big game of telephone.


 I agree. I actually do know someone beyond CM level. I don’t ask, she doesn’t tell. If she did tell, I’d keep my mouth shut.


----------



## charmed59

Jrb1979 said:


> Agreed. Disney's biggest issue with enforcing the masks is doing in a Magical way. Where other parks will most likely go with constantly harping on people to wear them. Just look at most parks around the country and how they deal will people taking their phones out on rides. Six Flags and Cedar Fair will kick people out for doing that as it's a safety issue. Disney just hands out fast passes for doing it.



It’s not a Disney issue, it’s a DisneyWorld issue.  There was a video posted up thread of Shanghai Disney a week after opening.  Their problem with guest is distancing, not masks.  They had CMs wandering up to guest holding signs that reminded them to go back and stand in their box.  Those CMs were politely harping on people.  They can do it here if they want to.


----------



## brockash

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm right there with you.  Between Delta and JetBlue, we have about $6K in airfare credits and I have no clue when or if we'll use them before they expire . . . it's not fun, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The written policy regarding cancellations is right on their website:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 
> 
> 
> omg.  I know.  This is why I'm having a hard time with people railing against WDW regarding room and package reservations.  I get it.  It's frustrating.  We were supposed to check in March 17 and got swept up in the first wave of cancellations.  WDW refunded all of our money when they weren't required to refund my deposit.  Every single other company we booked with for travel from March 2020 through the end of the year (Rosewood, Delta, JetBlue, ABD and Celebrity) are issuing us credits.  WDW could have stuck to their guns and kept all of those $200 package deposits.  Heck, I know some people who canceled a package DAY OF check-in on March 13, the day after the WDW park closure was announced and they refunded everything when, at that point, NOTHING was refundable.  WDW was within their rights to keep all of those $200 deposits and there are a lot of them.  They've refunded everything.  I know on the ticketing side it's a different story and that's very frustrating.


Fyi...Universal did the same thing...Many companies work with ppl. for lesser circumstances, let alone a pandemic.  Can you imagine the uproar for a business who closed, but kept ppl.s deposits???  I don't do cruises so I don't know much about them, but we even had excellent customer service with airlines (SW and United) getting full refunds for flights scheduled during this time.  Add to that the fact that Disney has always had a pretty good cancelation policy...for me they don't get any extra credit in this regard.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> That’s my point, it’s not a valid reason to delay. They were aware of transportation issues as well. They knew they’d have to cut back on experiences. I’m sure they were planning their re-opening the morning after they closed. Nothing, absolutely nothing has changed that would make them delay opening.


Why else would they be delaying things?  The only reason left I can come up with is financial.


----------



## andyman8

UPDATE #1 - Sunday, May 24 around 6pm EST.

With UOR's reopening announcement, I wanted to see how/if this affected any offsite hotels' reopening plans. Those plans did change but seemed to change in the other direction (delays). This was especially true for hotels on WDW property. For those that have not been following this thread, I've been periodically checking on a number of offsite hotels to see what they're opening plans are/when they're accepting reservations over the last few weeks. I've compiled _some of them_ into a little list here to help us gage when other hotels in the area seem to be guessing that something resembling normal tourism patterns might return to the area. *As a reminder, Disney Resort Hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals of 7/1 and later. Universal Orlando's onsite hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals 6/2 and later (except PBH and Dockside Inn & Suites).*

Please note that I've tried to exclude timeshare resorts, given they have other factors affecting their decision to reopen, as well as hotels that are currently open as of today. *These are just assumptions based on periodically checking their availability calendars for the last week or two. This could (and likely will) change. This list is also not complete or representative of every hotel in the Orlando area. *Here's the key:

Officially announced a reopening
Unannounced opening but consistently been accepting stays arriving on this date and beyond
Unannounced opening but has been sliding when its accepting new reservations (new dates in *bold*)
Closed until further notice (no new reservations for the foreseeable future)

Rosen Shingle Creek - 6/10
Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek - 6/1
Rosen Plaza - 6/10
Walt Disney World Dolphin - 6/1 *6/15*
Walt Disney World Swan - 6/1 *7/1*
Hilton Bonnet Creek - 6/4 *7/1*
Waldorf Astoria Orlando - 6/4 *7/1*
Four Seasons Orlando - 6/1 *7/1*
DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs - 6/1 *5/29*
Hilton Buena Vista Palace - 6/1 *7/1*
Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/1*
Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1 *7/1*
Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19 *7/1*
Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1 *6/25*
Radisson Hotel Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/15*
Caribe Royal Orlando - 6/2 *7/1*
Holiday Inn Suites + Water Park (formerly Nick Hotel) - closed until further notice *7/1*
Bohemian Hotel Celebration - 6/1
J.W. Marriott Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/10
Sheraton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort - 6/1
Rosen Inn (Pointe Orlando and I-Drive locations) - 6/1
Holiday Inn Orlando Disney Springs - 6/18
Orlando World Center Marriott - 7/1
Hilton Garden Inn Lake Buena Vista/Orlando - 6/16
Best Western Orlando Disney Springs - closed until further notice (likely due to change in ownership)
Obviously, this list nowhere near whole or representative of what all hotels in Orlando are doing, but these are just some of the more popular hotels that have closer associations with Disney or Universal and are discussed a lot on The Dis. Here are _some_ popular Disney-area resorts that have resumed operations or never closed:

Margaritaville Resort Orlando (reopened their hotel side this weekend)
Flamingo Crossings hotels (never closed)
B Resort & Spa (never closed but has recently reopened pool facilities)
Wyndham Lake Buena Vista/Wyndham Garden (never closed)
Again, I'm not listing every hotel that is currently opening in the Orlando area; this is just to address a few that are on or very near Disney property that people may have asked about. If anyone has any suggestions or additions I should watch (I'm nowhere close to an Orlando area hotel expert), feel free to PM me and I will add.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> Why else would they be delaying things?  The only reason left I can come up with is financial.


 3 letters...NBA. They want to seal that deal, get the details down as to what they need to do and then maybe, maybe announce an opening date. It has nothing to do with difficulties in opening safely, IMO.


----------



## Dentam

charmed59 said:


> It’s not a Disney issue, it’s a DisneyWorld issue.  There was a video posted up thread of Shanghai Disney a week after opening.  Their problem with guest is distancing, not masks.  They had CMs wandering up to guest holding signs that reminded them to go back and stand in their box.  Those CMs were politely harping on people.  They can do it here if they want to.



Having been to SDL, I was wondering how the distancing would go over there.  I'm not surprised to hear that it's been an issue based on what we experienced during our day in that park.  Glad to hear they are managing it.  I hope WDW can learn from what they are doing there although I'm sure that in their case it will be the enforcement of mask wearing that will be more of a challenge.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

andyman8 said:


> UPDATE #1 - Sunday, May 24 around 6pm EST.
> 
> With UOR's reopening announcement, I wanted to see how/if this affected any offsite hotels' reopening plans. Those plans did change but seemed to change in the other direction (delays). This was especially true for hotels on WDW property. For those that have not been following this thread, I've been periodically checking on a number of offsite hotels to see what they're opening plans are/when they're accepting reservations over the last few weeks. I've compiled _some of them_ into a little list here to help us gage when other hotels in the area seem to be guessing that something resembling normal tourism patterns might return to the area. *As a reminder, Disney Resort Hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals of 7/1 and later. Universal Orlando's onsite hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals 6/2 and later (except PBH and Dockside Inn & Suites).*
> 
> Please note that I've tried to exclude timeshare resorts, given they have other factors affecting their decision to reopen, as well as hotels that are currently open as of today. *These are just assumptions based on periodically checking their availability calendars for the last week or two. This could (and likely will) change. This list is also not complete or representative of every hotel in the Orlando area. *Here's the key:
> 
> Officially announced a reopening
> Unannounced opening but consistently been accepting stays arriving on this date and beyond
> Unannounced opening but has been sliding when its accepting new reservations (new dates in *bold*)
> Closed until further notice (no new reservations for the foreseeable future)
> 
> Rosen Shingle Creek - 6/10
> Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek - 6/1
> Rosen Plaza - 6/10
> Walt Disney World Dolphin - 6/1 *6/15*
> Walt Disney World Swan - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hilton Bonnet Creek - 6/4 *7/1*
> Waldorf Astoria Orlando - 6/4 *7/1*
> Four Seasons Orlando - 6/1 *7/1*
> DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs - 6/1 *5/29*
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1 *7/1*
> Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19 *7/1*
> Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1 *6/25*
> Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1 *7/1*
> Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19 *7/1*
> Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1 *6/25*
> Radisson Hotel Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/15*
> Caribe Royal Orlando - 6/2 *7/1*
> Holiday Inn Suites + Water Park (formerly Nick Hotel) - closed until further notice *7/1*
> Bohemian Hotel Celebration - 6/1
> J.W. Marriott Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/10
> Sheraton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort - 6/1
> Rosen Inn (Pointe Orlando and I-Drive locations) - 6/1
> Holiday Inn Orlando Disney Springs - 6/18
> Orlando World Center Marriott - 7/1
> Hilton Garden Inn Lake Buena Vista/Orlando - 6/16
> Best Western Orlando Disney Springs - closed until further notice (likely due to change in ownership)
> Obviously, this list nowhere near whole or representative of what all hotels in Orlando are doing, but these are just some of the more popular hotels that have closer associations with Disney or Universal and are discussed a lot on The Dis. Here are _some_ popular Disney-area resorts that have resumed operations or never closed:
> 
> Margaritaville Resort Orlando (reopened their hotel side this weekend)
> Flamingo Crossings hotels (never closed)
> B Resort & Spa (never closed but has recently reopened pool facilities)
> Wyndham Lake Buena Vista/Wyndham Garden (never closed)
> Again, I'm not listing every hotel that is currently opening in the Orlando area; this is just to address a few that are on or very near Disney property that people may have asked about. If anyone has any suggestions or additions I should watch (I'm nowhere close to an Orlando area hotel expert), feel free to PM me and I will add.


Great list, thank you.  Very interesting that many of the hotels are pushing dates back.  I’m an AP holder for WDW and UO and feel Disney is doing the right thing by waiting a bit longer.  Let’s see how everything goes.  I passed H20 yesterday and it was somewhat busy with people crowding each other.  I’m surprised Volcano Bay is opening.


----------



## bookwormde

andyman8 said:


> UPDATE #1 - Sunday, May 24 around 6pm EST.
> 
> With UOR's reopening announcement, I wanted to see how/if this affected any offsite hotels' reopening plans. Those plans did change but seemed to change in the other direction (delays). This was especially true for hotels on WDW property. For those that have not been following this thread, I've been periodically checking on a number of offsite hotels to see what they're opening plans are/when they're accepting reservations over the last few weeks. I've compiled _some of them_ into a little list here to help us gage when other hotels in the area seem to be guessing that something resembling normal tourism patterns might return to the area. *As a reminder, Disney Resort Hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals of 7/1 and later. Universal Orlando's onsite hotels are only accepting new reservations with arrivals 6/2 and later (except PBH and Dockside Inn & Suites).*
> 
> Please note that I've tried to exclude timeshare resorts, given they have other factors affecting their decision to reopen, as well as hotels that are currently open as of today. *These are just assumptions based on periodically checking their availability calendars for the last week or two. This could (and likely will) change. This list is also not complete or representative of every hotel in the Orlando area. *Here's the key:
> 
> Officially announced a reopening
> Unannounced opening but consistently been accepting stays arriving on this date and beyond
> Unannounced opening but has been sliding when its accepting new reservations (new dates in *bold*)
> Closed until further notice (no new reservations for the foreseeable future)
> 
> Rosen Shingle Creek - 6/10
> Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek - 6/1
> Rosen Plaza - 6/10
> Walt Disney World Dolphin - 6/1 *6/15*
> Walt Disney World Swan - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hilton Bonnet Creek - 6/4 *7/1*
> Waldorf Astoria Orlando - 6/4 *7/1*
> Four Seasons Orlando - 6/1 *7/1*
> DoubleTree Suites Disney Springs - 6/1 *5/29*
> Hilton Buena Vista Palace - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/1*
> Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1 *7/1*
> Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19 *7/1*
> Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1 *6/25*
> Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress - 6/1 *7/1*
> Ritz Carlton Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/19 *7/1*
> Gaylord Palms Orlando - 6/1 *6/25*
> Radisson Hotel Orlando Lake Buena Vista - 6/1 *7/15*
> Caribe Royal Orlando - 6/2 *7/1*
> Holiday Inn Suites + Water Park (formerly Nick Hotel) - closed until further notice *7/1*
> Bohemian Hotel Celebration - 6/1
> J.W. Marriott Orlando, Grand Lakes - 6/10
> Sheraton Orlando Lake Buena Vista Resort - 6/1
> Rosen Inn (Pointe Orlando and I-Drive locations) - 6/1
> Holiday Inn Orlando Disney Springs - 6/18
> Orlando World Center Marriott - 7/1
> Hilton Garden Inn Lake Buena Vista/Orlando - 6/16
> Best Western Orlando Disney Springs - closed until further notice (likely due to change in ownership)
> Obviously, this list nowhere near whole or representative of what all hotels in Orlando are doing, but these are just some of the more popular hotels that have closer associations with Disney or Universal and are discussed a lot on The Dis. Here are _some_ popular Disney-area resorts that have resumed operations or never closed:
> 
> Margaritaville Resort Orlando (reopened their hotel side this weekend)
> Flamingo Crossings hotels (never closed)
> B Resort & Spa (never closed but has recently reopened pool facilities)
> Wyndham Lake Buena Vista/Wyndham Garden (never closed)
> Again, I'm not listing every hotel that is currently opening in the Orlando area; this is just to address a few that are on or very near Disney property that people may have asked about. If anyone has any suggestions or additions I should watch (I'm nowhere close to an Orlando area hotel expert), feel free to PM me and I will add.


Interesting I was checking on the timeshares and almost all except DVC are open or opening in a week or 2


----------



## yankeesfan123

cakebaker said:


> 3 letters...NBA. They want to seal that deal, get the details down as to what they need to do and then maybe, maybe announce an opening date. It has nothing to do with difficulties in opening safely, IMO.


3 more: MLS

(Go revs)


----------



## wareagle57

I don’t know if this is the right thread but it relates to theme park operations.

I went to Fun Spot last night and the team members there are doing a great job. There was almost no one there, which is normal for fun spot, but they were cleaning everything between each ride. It was a 15 minute wait just to get a wrist band due to cleaning every payment window between guests. Coasters took 10 minutes per ride and only 6-10 people were car so it took about 20 minutes to ride any of the big rides.

I was happy to see how thorough they were being. But sadly I can not say the same for the guests. I will not be going back unless they make some changes and enforce them. Guests were totally ignoring the markings in line. I skipped several go karts because the line to wait was just too scary. Even if the stickers were placed appropriately (switchbacks are too close and not staggered) guests were just ignoring it and bunched in. Oh, and virtually no one was wearing a mask. So that tells me everything I need to know about mask optional places. People won’t wear them if given the choice.


----------



## ScubaCat

gottalovepluto said:


> Brazil added to US travel ban. Can’t imagine there were a bunch of Brazilians itching to go to WDW right now but that’s gonna be a no for probably some time given how long the China and Europe bans have lasted.


No BTGs! .  I guess it would be more difficult to organize color coordinated tshirt and backpack cheers in queues while practicing 6 foot social distancing.  Masks might reduce the noise level under 120 decibels, too.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> I don’t know if this is the right thread but it relates to theme park operations.
> 
> I went to Fun Spot last night and the team members there are doing a great job. There was almost no one there, which is normal for fun spot, but they were cleaning everything between each ride. It was a 15 minute wait just to get a wrist band due to cleaning every payment window between guests. Coasters took 10 minutes per ride and only 6-10 people were car so it took about 20 minutes to ride any of the big rides.
> 
> I was happy to see how thorough they were being. But sadly I can not say the same for the guests. I will not be going back unless they make some changes and enforce them. Guests were totally ignoring the markings in line. I skipped several go karts because the line to wait was just too scary. Even if the stickers were placed appropriately (switchbacks are too close and not staggered) guests were just ignoring it and bunched in. Oh, and virtually no one was wearing a mask. So that tells me everything I need to know about mask optional places. People won’t wear them if given the choice.



unfortunate but not surprising. I’m going to be interested to see what my six flags looks like when it reopens but I’m expecting similar from guests.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

wareagle57 said:


> I don’t know if this is the right thread but it relates to theme park operations.
> 
> I went to Fun Spot last night and the team members there are doing a great job. There was almost no one there, which is normal for fun spot, but they were cleaning everything between each ride. It was a 15 minute wait just to get a wrist band due to cleaning every payment window between guests. Coasters took 10 minutes per ride and only 6-10 people were car so it took about 20 minutes to ride any of the big rides.
> 
> I was happy to see how thorough they were being. But sadly I can not say the same for the guests. I will not be going back unless they make some changes and enforce them. Guests were totally ignoring the markings in line. I skipped several go karts because the line to wait was just too scary. Even if the stickers were placed appropriately (switchbacks are too close and not staggered) guests were just ignoring it and bunched in. Oh, and virtually no one was wearing a mask. So that tells me everything I need to know about mask optional places. People won’t wear them if given the choice.


I was wondering how that was going to work with no masks.  It appears the no mask rule makes the social distancing guidelines also optional in the minds of some guests.  It’s going to be a challenge to enforce masks when other entertainment venues say they’re optional.  I like the mask rule at this time.  New cases are tallied up everyday.  The months of hard work to flatten the curve shouldn’t have been for nothing.  I’m hoping by July things will have calmed down more.  Maybe a mask less Disney and Universal is in our not too distant future.


----------



## Krandor

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I was wondering how that was going to work with no masks.  It appears the no mask rule makes the social distancing guidelines also optional in the minds of some guests.  It’s going to be a challenge to enforce masks when other entertainment venues say they’re optional.  I like the mask rule at this time.  New cases are tallied up everyday.  The months of hard work to flatten the curve shouldn’t have been for nothing.  I’m hoping by July things will have calmed down more.  Maybe a mask less Disney and Universal is in our not too distant future.



Only if people follow the rules now which I’m worried they won’t leading to needing Masks for longer.


----------



## Britty2

Krandor said:


> Only if people follow the rules now which I’m worried they won’t leading to needing Masks for longer.



Things like this show you people don’t listen. Disney is smart for staying closed until they can safely open and enforce those rules because people will take it upon themselves to break them even though they will be clearly known beforehand.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/katv.c...of-the-ozarks-shows-lack-of-social-distancing


----------



## Krandor

Britty2 said:


> Things like this show you people don’t listen. Disney is smart for staying closed until they can safely open and enforce those rules because people will take it upon themselves to break them even though they will be clearly known beforehand.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/katv.c...of-the-ozarks-shows-lack-of-social-distancing



Yep.  Not the US but just saw an article today where over 100 cases are traced to a church service in Frankfurt.    Just says we need to remain vigilant and keep our guards up and that is going to apply to WDW as well.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Krandor said:


> Yep.  Not the US but just saw an article today where over 100 cases are traced to a church service in Frankfurt.    Just says we need to remain vigilant and keep our guards up and that is going to apply to WDW as well.


I read that article.  Such a shame.  There are two hair stylists at the same hair cutting establishment in Missouri that were symptomatic for eight days and continued to cut hair.  140 patrons were notified of possible exposure.  All were wearing masks.  I’d be interested to see a follow up if anyone contracted the virus with both parties wearing a mask.  That would be a good indicator on the effectiveness of requiring masks.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

andyman8 said:


> UPDATE #1 - Sunday, May 24 around 6pm EST.



Thank you so much for this update!  I appreciate your efforts in compiling this info.  It gives us data points to help inform our decisions going forward. Very Helpful!!!

I find it quite telling that many properties have moved to a July 1 date. Makes me wonder if they have word that the WDW parks are aiming for an early July open. Or maybe they are just following WDW’s lead on accepting resides starting July 1. Either way, it’s new info!  Forward is forward, no matter the pace!

BTW, I noticed you have Hyatt/Ritz/Gaylord listed twice.


----------



## wareagle57

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I was wondering how that was going to work with no masks.  It appears the no mask rule makes the social distancing guidelines also optional in the minds of some guests.  It’s going to be a challenge to enforce masks when other entertainment venues say they’re optional.  I like the mask rule at this time.  New cases are tallied up everyday.  The months of hard work to flatten the curve shouldn’t have been for nothing.  I’m hoping by July things will have calmed down more.  Maybe a mask less Disney and Universal is in our not too distant future.



Yeah, I’ve said from the very beginning, I don’t think the masks actually accomplish much themselves. But they are necessary as a visible form of compliance unfortunately. I said something to 2 or 3 people. Some took it well, but a group of teenage girls just kept standing next to us when I pointed out to them where the next spot to wait was.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Not really news, but hopefully this turns out to be true! I need to finalize this trip (or cancel it). 
https://www.iheart.com/content/2020...ll-submit-reopening-plans-and-date-this-week/


----------



## yankeesfan123

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Not really news, but hopefully this turns out to be true! I need to finalize this trip (or cancel it).
> https://www.iheart.com/content/2020...ll-submit-reopening-plans-and-date-this-week/


So, not new. But that’s okay. People are speculating an opening date between 6/1 and... 9/1. 

And some still thinking 2021. 

anyone could be right.


----------



## RamblingMad

Krandor said:


> Only if people follow the rules now which I’m worried they won’t leading to needing Masks for longer.



I just watched Craig's video as well as the DFB video.  It doesn't look like people are maintaining social distancing, and some aren't wearing masks.  I really hope we don't shutdown again.


----------



## andyman8

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Thank you so much for this update!  I appreciate your efforts in compiling this info.  It gives us data points to help inform our decisions going forward. Very Helpful!!!
> 
> I find it quite telling that many properties have moved to a July 1 date. Makes me wonder if they have word that the WDW parks are aiming for an early July open. Or maybe they are just following WDW’s lead on accepting resides starting July 1. Either way, it’s new info!  Forward is forward, no matter the pace!
> 
> BTW, I noticed you have Hyatt/Ritz/Gaylord listed twice.


Thanks for flagging! Fixed!


----------



## mekay1012

chad_1138 said:


> I'm truly hoping that Disney releases their plan on Wednesday as Mayor Demmings indicated.  Something has to be said this week, for many reasons, but here is one.  Guest who have June arrivals have the option to make their final payment 7 days before arrival.  Next Sunday/Monday will be 30 days out for July arrivals, and our payments are still due 30 days out.  If nothing is said, that is going to put July tips in a really rough spot.


I thought my travel agent said I had until 7 days before my July trip to pay. If that’s not the case, I’ll just cancel.


----------



## azdisneylover

Bjn10 said:


> Kinda curious if they decide to host the NBA where are they putting those guest who are at whatever hotel they use? My intuition says NBA stays at Coronado Springs, lots of room, not connected to any other hotel or park close to WWOS. I also see that it is blocked for July and August I’ve searched several dates and while I can’t say I’ve tried all the combos it’s looking like this would be the hotel. In addition while not a certain sign it looks like Contpo is also blocked so I’m guessing some guest will be moved there. I don’t see Disney downgrading anyone.  However I can see them offering POP + free dining to some



I think they would block off a few hotels, as well as activities if the NBA finishes this season there. Some players do not want to be away from their families for 2+ months. So, that is another factor into the equation on where to house family'/friends of the players. There are also referees, camera crews, etc. So, it will be interesting to see what is hammered out.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

yankeesfan123 said:


> So, not new. But that’s okay. People are speculating an opening date between 6/1 and... 9/1.
> 
> And some still thinking 2021.
> 
> anyone could be right.


Well, the article was written a few hours ago. Not new to the those on this thread because we are obsessed, but it’s not speculating on a date. It is based on the mayor saying that Disney will submit a plan. That was based on info from the CNBC interview  Thursday night so Disney could have definitely change their mind since then, but the article isn’t speculating a date. Just looking for some definitive information on this and its driving me bonkers!


----------



## marinejjh

Mit88 said:


> Why does the person under the Mickey costume wear that costume if it’s just to make people feel good? Adults know that there’s a person under there dealing with unbearable heat, yet adults go up and take pictures and get autographs just as much as kids do.
> 
> If they come out and say masks are no longer mandatory, then great. But as long as I’m asked to wear one, it’s a mild inconvenience. No one wants to wear them. When I was a kid and my parents told me to clean my room, I didn’t say “Whats the point if I’m the only one that goes in there?”


That's fine, but many reliable sources say they aren't needed, including many stores. I choose to not wear them or support stores that mandate them, including Disney until they lift the requirements. Disney hasn't even made an official statement requiring them when they open. I dont wear them because I'm not basing my options on the news only facts, which they have very little of, just making people fearful.


----------



## Krandor

marinejjh said:


> That's fine, but many reliable sources say they aren't needed, including many stores. I choose to not wear them or support stores that mandate them, including Disney until they lift the requirements. Disney hasn't even made an official statement requiring them when they open. I dont wear them because I'm not basing my options on the news only facts, which they have very little of, just making people fearful.



Disney has promised the union in a signed agreement they are going to require them So they will be required upon opening.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## marinejjh

Krandor said:


> Disney has promised the union in a signed agreement they are going to require them So they will be required upon opening.


And Disney wont be getting any of my family's money anytime soon, manh other places to visit. Hopefully they just stay closed until fall.


----------



## Krandor

marinejjh said:


> And Disney wont be getting any of my family's money anytime soon, manh other places to visit. Hopefully they just stay closed until fall.



That is your choice.

 I certainly don't want them to stay closed to those people who are willing to go with the current requirements though.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> And Disney wont be getting any of my family's money anytime soon, manh other places to visit. *Hopefully they just stay closed until fall.*



Why? Because you dont want to go with a mask you think they should be closed longer than they should when there are plenty of people that are just fine following the rules?


----------



## cakebaker

marinejjh said:


> Hopefully they just stay closed until fall.


 
I’m sure those who have lost their jobs and those CM’s who have gone months without a paycheck appreciate you hoping it continues. Vacations aside, people are hurting badly from being out of work.


----------



## Jmljasmine

cakebaker said:


> Maybe look at it under booking a new reservation? Availability does change, but usually to the extreme you describe. Although I’m curious as to how you found a CL room open when it would appear they are all blocked out.


It was in the garden wing though so maybe it was missed... 
I'm probably going to give them a call at some point and see what can be done. If it doesn't work for us I'll just fully cancel and see what happens over time.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I’m sure those who have lost their jobs and those CM’s who have gone months without a paycheck appreciate you hoping it continues. Vacations aside, people are hurting badly from being out of work.



Not just financially, but its mentally taxing as well


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Not just financially, but its mentally taxing as well


I can’t imagine being under that kind of stress. I and those in my immediate family have not had that worry. My kids are teachers and have been off work, but paid. My income is secure. But I have many friends who are to the point of desperation, some will never get their jobs back. My daughter has a student whose brother missed his wish trip. It’s all the kid talked about before school was closed. He won’t get to make it up. People should think before they post sometimes.


----------



## Pyotr

Craig posted a video on his trip to Universal CityWalk and he gives his impressions of masks and social distancing compliance.


----------



## Mit88

This is what I was saying last week and got attacked. People don’t want Disney to reopen until they can go and it’s suitable for them to go  

“If I can’t go and enjoy myself, no one should be able to go”


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> This is what I was saying last week and got attacked. People don’t want Disney to reopen until they can go and it’s suitable for them to go
> 
> “If I can’t go and enjoy myself, no one should be able to go”



Agreed and that is the real entitled attitude. 

Once they can open some thing safely I am all for them doing so and opening and allowing those things they can safely do with whatever measures they things are needed.  People can decide if that is something they want to go to or not at the price point it is at.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> This is what I was saying last week and got attacked. People don’t want Disney to reopen until they can go and it’s suitable for them to go
> 
> “If I can’t go and enjoy myself, no one should be able to go”



Because if I remember correctly you applied it to everyone who feels Disney shouldn’t open ASAP. This would be like saying people who want them to open just want them to for selfish reasons and don’t care about safety because there have been one or two people expressing that attitude.

I think the majority of us on both sides fall somewhere in the middle because we’re less like sides and more like a spectrum, and it does nobody any favours to apply more outrageous opinions on each end of the spectrum to people somewhere in the middle.


----------



## focusondisney

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ironically, we may look back on this period and praise Disney for not putting money over all and throwing the doors open ASAP, if they do end up waiting further into the summer.
> 
> We are nowhere near the end of this.



And we won’t be near the end of this pandemic later in the summer either.  I don’t think they’ll be looking to stay closed til we’re near the end.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

marinejjh said:


> That's fine, but many reliable sources say they aren't needed, including many stores. I choose to not wear them or support stores that mandate them, including Disney until they lift the requirements. Disney hasn't even made an official statement requiring them when they open. I dont wear them because I'm not basing my options on the news only facts, which they have very little of, just making people fearful.


as of now masks are required by Disney at Disney Springs


----------



## DGsAtBLT

focusondisney said:


> And we won’t be near the end of this pandemic later in the summer either.  I don’t think they’ll be looking to stay closed til we’re near the end.



Neither do I.

But people are acting as if places opening back up means it’s all better now and Disney is losing while Universal is winning by opening when they are. We don’t know how this shakes out. Unfortunately like you said it doesn’t end in a couple months either.


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> Does anyone that goes to Disney a lot even like high intense rides? Would any of you ride a rollercoaster that's 120 mph in 4 seconds and up 420 feet?


Yup.  But I love all types of theme parks/amusement parks.  And I love all rides.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-opening-date-announced-for-tokyo-disneyland/


----------



## planecrazy63

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-opening-date-announced-for-tokyo-disneyland/


So far the policies we have seen suggested at parks worldwide are similar. I fully expect this for WDW at least to start.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

planecrazy63 said:


> So far the policies we have seen suggested at parks worldwide are similar. I fully expect this for WDW at least to start.


I always thought the parks would open with Shanghai first, then Hong Kong, Tokyo, WDW, Disneyland and lastly Paris.  Maybe Disney is following their own plans and not worrying too much about UO.  Hopefully Disney will release an opening date this week.  I really sympathize with all of you who are out of state trying to make vacation plans when so much is in limbo.


----------



## Brianstl

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I always thought the parks would open with Shanghai first, then Hong Kong, Tokyo, WDW, Disneyland and lastly Paris.  Maybe Disney is following their own plans and not worrying too much about UO.  Hopefully Disney will release an opening date this week.  I really sympathize with all of you who are out of state trying to make vacation plans when so much is in limbo.



It might be years before Disney ever has a role In opening up Honk Kong again.  China just destroyed Iger’s whole China plan.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> It might be years before Disney ever has a role In opening up Honk Kong again.  China just destroyed Iger’s whole China plan.


What? Disney was literally soft opening HKDL with CMs last week for testing.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> What? Disney was literally soft opening HKDL with CMs last week for testing.


On Friday China passed a national security law that violated the deal that gave them nominal control over Hong Kong.  There will be international sanctions against China and doing business with the Chines controlled Hong Kong government will be PR no not to mention likely illegal in most of the Western world and much of Asia.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> On Friday China passed a national security law that violated the deal that gave them nominal control over Hong Kong.  There will be international sanctions against China and doing business with the Chines controlled Hong Kong government will be PR no not to mention likely illegal in most of the Western world and much of Asia.


I don’t think that’ll directly affect HKDL’s reopening. Disney is a business partner with the Chinese government in Shanghai. What makes you think that they’d have any difficulty working with them in Hong Kong? HKDL didn’t close during the protests late last year, and assuming the health situation in Hong Kong continues to improve, HKDL will reopen sooner rather than later.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

andyman8 said:


> I don’t think that’ll directly affect HKDL’s reopening. Disney is a business partner with the Chinese government in Shanghai. What makes you think that they’d have any difficulty working with them in Hong Kong? HKDL didn’t close during the protests late last year, and assuming the health situation in Hong Kong continues to improve, HKDL will reopen sooner rather than later.


I agree with your assessment especially since HKDL was already making preparations for reopening.  I really don’t understand all the implications of what’s happening overseas so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> Neither do I.
> 
> But people are acting as if places opening back up means it’s all better now and Disney is losing while Universal is winning by opening when they are. We don’t know how this shakes out. Unfortunately like you said it doesn’t end in a couple months either.


This x 100

this whole thing will not be “all over” until there is a vaccine or at least a therapeutic that proves effective.  That does NOT mean we should stay locked in until then.  We are at the point as a nation where we need to shift to a new strategy.  How to open safely, and leaving those that are vulnerable, susceptible or just plain concerned to evaluate how they want to proceed.  Employers should be sensitive to the needs of their employees and provide them with either options for leave or if that is not possible ensuring the safest possible conditions.  For example the union contract with the CMS notes masks are required of all.  If I am a WDW worker that has no choice but to return to my livelihood I should be able to at least enjoy whatever safety or even perception of safety that affords me.  As a consumer, if you can’t or don’t want to wear a mask you are entitled to take a pass while this is required.  What you are not entitled to do is unilaterally decide you are above the rights of those workers to a safe environment because you don’t want to adhere to the requirements


----------



## merry_nbright

Were schedules released yesterday?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

merry_nbright said:


> Were schedules released yesterday?


Yes, but there were no shifts listed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

merry_nbright said:


> Were schedules released yesterday?



No,  probably going to be Wednesday again...  from yulilin3 yesterday morning.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61920091


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Does anyone else get a spam error when trying to post?   I was trying to say my last post was incorrect.


----------



## rteetz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Does anyone else get a spam error when trying to post?   I was trying to say my last post was incorrect.


New posters do have some restrictions until they get to certain posting levels.


----------



## b2k1121

marinejjh said:


> That's fine, but many reliable sources say they aren't needed, including many stores. I choose to not wear them or support stores that mandate them, including Disney until they lift the requirements. Disney hasn't even made an official statement requiring them when they open. I dont wear them because I'm not basing my options on the news only facts, which they have very little of, just making people fearful.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> New posters do have some restrictions until they get to certain posting levels.


Thank you.  I was confused why sometimes I could post and other times I couldn’t.


----------



## ScubaCat

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I always thought the parks would open with Shanghai first, then Hong Kong, Tokyo, WDW, Disneyland and lastly Paris.  Maybe Disney is following their own plans and not worrying too much about UO.  Hopefully Disney will release an opening date this week.  I really sympathize with all of you who are out of state trying to make vacation plans when so much is in limbo.



I'm pretty sure WDW is more valuable than the others combined, is a much bigger liability (massively more costly to maintain while closed), and is in Florida which is politically friendlier to sooner reopening.  WDW has got to be their #1 priority (and 2nd thru 10th priority) above all else.  That doesn't mean it's opening next, but that's definitely the focus.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I don’t think that’ll directly affect HKDL’s reopening. Disney is a business partner with the Chinese government in Shanghai. What makes you think that they’d have any difficulty working with them in Hong Kong? HKDL didn’t close during the protests late last year, and assuming the health situation in Hong Kong continues to improve, HKDL will reopen sooner rather than later.


The concern expressed by PP is valid. Their ultimate concern is Disney will not be allowed to work with China. The 1 country 2 systems political arrangement was just shattered, sanctions against China are very much on the table. They could be so extreme no businesses are allowed to operate in China, which would force Disney to abandon their assets in country. (This isn’t the place to discuss the odds of that, I’m just stating how potentially earth shattering what just happened is.) That said I don’t think it has any bearing on us. We pretty much assume everything in the Chinese parks is operating as China wants it to look/operate anyway.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

ScubaCat said:


> I'm pretty sure WDW is more valuable than the others combined, is a much bigger liability (massively more costly to maintain while closed), and is in Florida which is politically friendlier to sooner reopening.  WDW has got to be their #1 priority (and 2nd thru 10th priority) above all else.  That doesn't mean it's opening next, but that's definitely the focus.


You’re right.  I didn’t look at it that way.  Perhaps that’s why it’s taking a bit to reopen.  There seem to be so many moving pieces to coordinate.  There’s numerous hotels that tie in to several transportation systems.  Add the two water parks to that.  I’m hoping they open all parks so guests can space out, not to mention getting cast members back to work.


----------



## FireflyJar

Deleted


----------



## realestateanddisney

cakebaker said:


> I don’t understand it either. I would assume that would mean the entire family would be quarantined with much stricter guidelines than at home now that restrictions are lifting. I love WDW resorts, but weeks or months on end not being able to leave? Even if it was the best they have, I’d go stir crazy.


 We were there during a hurricane a few years ago and were basically asked to stay in our rooms as much as possible for a couple of days and ended up booking the first available flight home because it was miserable to my children and to us. To this day, we do not stay at POR.


----------



## cakebaker

realestateanddisney said:


> We were there during a hurricane a few years ago and were basically asked to stay in our rooms as much as possible for a couple of days and ended up booking the first available flight home because it was miserable to my children and to us. To this day, we do not stay at POR.


 While I wouldn’t mind riding out a hurricane at WDW, it most definitely would not be in a resort with no indoor corridors.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> While I wouldn’t mind riding out a hurricane at WDW, it most definitely would not be in a resort with no indoor corridors.


We were at the Polynesian during Francis in 2004 with my kids and grandkids.  They brought in the characters to the main building for photos and did a lot of extra activities for the children.  I got some really amazing photos of the hurricane as I moved between the long houses.  It wasn’t a bad experience at all.  We thought of it as a once in a lifetime adventure, something we’d always remember.


----------



## wdwlver

marinejjh said:


> Most times if people are frustrated with a business or how they operate, they just don't do business with them anymore. If your frustrated or dissatisfied, then quit giving them your money.


It’s a bit more complicated when you own DVC. We all have large financial interests involved and selling points before the situation is resolved doesn’t make any financial sense. It’s not a lot to ask to be kept informed when we have to make decisions on points.


----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> I agree. It seems to me that it is unlikely they are reopening with buffets with character meets, but all of those can still be booked. Unless they are planning to do what they did in Shanghai with the characters doing a little parade? And FPs are available for character meets. Are they going to have those? Maybe with some “barrier” and distancing in place?
> 
> 
> Well, you need tickets if you are going to make FPs. And if you are going to the parks you need FPs. So, I don’t see how guests can avoid purchasing tickets now for their July trips.



Exactly - and the way the system is now constituted, you basically have to book FPS -  and a quick check of the Plaza Garden Dessert Party shows availability for July 4 - does anyone really think that's going to happen ? I have tickets for July 20th, but I'm sure it will be cancelled - point is that events like that probably shouldn't be available for booking right now -  Disney has stated a number of times already that guests need to expect a modified experience - I really doubt there will even be fireworks, let alone a dessert party on July 4, when it will be near impossible to social distance even at a reduced capacity


----------



## xuxa777

The positive out of Disney not opening the parks quickly is if they wait a few more weeks they probably will not have to require masks. By that time we will see the results from all the states that have been open for over a month and especially from this weekend, where masks have not been required or worn for the most part.  I can't imagine at this point that isn't a part of the thought process for them.

Not arguing whether they should or not but with more info like that it will help.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I didn't know if others had viewed the Mayor's interview with CNBC in which he discussed WDW's intent to submit a re-opening plan sometime this week, but after watching it, I now understand that submission this week does not necessarily mean presentation to the task force this week.  Has anyone been able to find out anything else about this?  I hope to watch the meeting just in case.....


----------



## cakebaker

marinejjh said:


> Most times if people are frustrated with a business or how they operate, they just don't do business with them anymore. If your frustrated or dissatisfied, then quit giving them your money.



That’s a bit simplistic. If you're a DVC member, you were promised a certain level of service and it’s not like you just don’t write a check to them anymore. 

Even for regular guests, like me, Disney has a product that no one else has. They are unique. So when they fail to live up to expectations that are generally reasonable, yes, I can not give them my money anymore, but it’s not like I can replace them either. It makes the decision to cut ties very difficult. 

It’s an often used quip that really serves no purpose and isn’t the least bit helpful. We all know we’re not forced to give them our money.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I didn't know if others had viewed the Mayor's interview with CNBC in which he discussed WDW's intent to submit a re-opening plan sometime this week, but after watching it, I now understand that submission this week does not necessarily mean presentation to the task force this week.  Has anyone been able to find out anything else about this?  I hope to watch the meeting just in case.....


There hasn’t been anymore info.


----------



## andyman8

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I didn't know if others had viewed the Mayor's interview with CNBC in which he discussed WDW's intent to submit a re-opening plan sometime this week, but after watching it, I now understand that submission this week does not necessarily mean presentation to the task force this week.  Has anyone been able to find out anything else about this?  I hope to watch the meeting just in case.....


To be honest, it's been hard to pin down an exact answer on this. The Mayor said Disney "indicated" they'd be submitting their plan this week (not presenting). That could mean they've told the Mayor they were submitting this week. That could mean they said they might submit this week. That could mean they said they'd submit soon. Heck, that could mean the Mayor wants Disney to submit and is trying to apply some pressure. We've heard from some local reporters who have had conflicting reports on whether Disney will in fact submit this week or not. On Wednesday, we'll find out! My guess is that there are a number of factors affecting their reopening timeline and they're not ready to commit to a specific timeframe.

In regard to actually presenting, the general belief is that Disney would submit their plan one week and then schedule a presentation for the following week. At least, that's what the Mayor has indicated.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> In regard to actually presenting, the general belief is that Disney would submit their plan one week and then schedule a presentation for the following week. At least, that's what the Mayor has indicated.



 Here’s the actual quote. If Disney submits tomorrow, there’s no need to put the public presentation off for a week. They’re meeting Wednesday, they could do it then. I would think Disney would make their presentation asap after submitting to avoid the sure to come leaks. When Universal presented, it was clear they had just handed the task force their written proposal right before the meeting. 


“Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. So at this point, it’s an undefined time or date, but we do look forward to seeing that sometime next week.”


----------



## andyman8

cakebaker said:


> Here’s the actual quote. If Disney submits tomorrow, there’s no need to put the public presentation off for a week. They’re meeting Wednesday, they could do it then. I would think Disney would make their presentation asap after submitting to avoid the sure to come leaks. When Universal presented, it was clear they had just handed the task force their written proposal right before the meeting.
> 
> 
> “Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. So at this point, it’s an undefined time or date, but we do look forward to seeing that sometime next week.”


Yeah but the previous reports from various local affiliates indicated that Disney planned to submit on Wednesday. We also went through this last week when Disney was presenting then submitting but not presenting then just waiting. Personally, I'm not putting much stock into any of this, but we'll see.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Yeah but the previous reports from various local affiliates indicated that Disney planned to submit on Wednesday. Personally, I'm not putting much stock into any of this, but we'll see.



They have a meeting Wednesday, it’s possible to do it all in one day. As slow as Disney has been to do anything, I’m not particularly hopeful, but they could if they wanted to.


----------



## Jrb1979

andyman8 said:


> Yeah but the previous reports from various local affiliates indicated that Disney planned to submit on Wednesday. We also went through this last week when Disney was presenting then submitting but not presenting then just waiting. Personally, I'm not putting much stock into any of this, but we'll see.


I don't think you will hear anything til the NBA deal is finalized. Once that's done Disney will have a better idea what the plans are for the resorts.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think you will hear anything til the NBA deal is finalized. Once that's done Disney will have a better idea what the plans are for the resorts.


 That could be well into mid June or even later. There’s exactly what’s irritating about the NBA deal. So let’s hope not. I think I could go the rest of my life not hearing NBA again and be perfectly happy.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Here’s the actual quote. If Disney submits tomorrow, there’s no need to put the public presentation off for a week. They’re meeting Wednesday, they could do it then. I would think Disney would make their presentation asap after submitting to avoid the sure to come leaks. When Universal presented, it was clear they had just handed the task force their written proposal right before the meeting.
> 
> 
> “Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. So at this point, it’s an undefined time or date, but we do look forward to seeing that sometime next week.”



Rteets said earlier the morning of the Universal presentation that the rumors were that they were opening on June 1st. So I’m sure there will also be leaks for Disney if/when they present


----------



## andyman8

cakebaker said:


> They have a meeting Wednesday, it’s possible to do it all in one day. As slow as Disney has been to do anything, I’m not particularly hopeful, but they could if they wanted to.


I have a hard time seeing them presenting anything until the NBA deal is resolved. Plus, if they're not planning on reopening until at least July (which seems likely at this point), I don't see them in any rush to present. Yes, Disney could do a lot of things. They could have presented last week. I'm not talking what they could do. I'm talking about what I think they likely will do.

ETA: I don't mean to sound harsh. I just don't want to see people get their hopes up to be dashed agin by more delays.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> That could be well into mid June or even later. There’s exactly what’s irritating about the NBA deal. So let’s hope not.


I get its frustrating but til the NBA deal goes through they can't do much with resorts as they will need certain ones. They could open DVC to deal with that and open the parks for them to start.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think you will hear anything til the NBA deal is finalized. Once that's done Disney will have a better idea what the plans are for the resorts.



They could easily present their plan with the NBA plan in mind. The worst that happens if they announce their plans and Vegas swoops in and takes the NBA is that Disney would have more rooms to offer for their guests. The NBA will announce officially on June 1st, but by Saturday or Sunday we’ll definitively know the plan


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I get its frustrating but til the NBA deal goes through they can't do much with resorts as they will need certain ones. They could open DVC to deal with that and open the parks for them to start.


Yeah, I’m not going down that road. I don’t believe they’re going  to hold off an announcement until what could be who knows when in June. Mainly because that’s proof they’re taking our money with absolutely the full knowledge they aren’t going to be open for weeks to come at a minimum. Reports are the NBA could not come to a final decision until late June.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I get its frustrating but til the NBA deal goes through they can't do much with resorts as they will need certain ones. They could open DVC to deal with that and open the parks for them to start.



You act as if the NBA saying yes to playing at WWoS would blindside Disney and then theyd have to scramble to make accommodations for the NBA. Anything theyd announce for reopening the parks and resorts on Wednesday (if they do) would have the NBA bubble in mind, even if the NBA winds up choosing Vegas (unlikely). Disney has all of their ducks in a row in regards to the NBA saying Yes. Those decisions are already made up or else they wouldnt have the NBA and the Players Association voting this weekend.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> They could easily present their plan with the NBA plan in mind. The worst that happens if they announce their plans and Vegas swoops in and takes the NBA is that Disney would have more rooms to offer for their guests. The NBA will announce officially on June 1st, but by Saturday or Sunday we’ll definitively know the plan


Vegas isn’t an option anymore.  The deal is done.  It goes to the owners on Friday for their approval.  That is a formality.  Then it goes to the players.  If they don’t approve it there won’t be a resumption of the season.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Anything Disney would present would need to include plans for dealing with the NBA on their property which I’m sure there has been a separate team working on since Bob Iger decided to approach the NBA with his proposal.

Having said that, the NBA will also have their wants in all of this,  which is still being discussed with the Players Union, Owners  & Board of Governors.

CNN is reporting that if an agreement is reached - play to resume at the _end_ of July.

(the cnn report is about to air again in minutes...  I caught it earlier)


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> You act as if the NBA saying yes to playing at WWoS would blindside Disney and then theyd have to scramble to make accommodations for the NBA. Anything theyd announce for reopening the parks and resorts on Wednesday (if they do) would have the NBA bubble in mind, even if the NBA winds up choosing Vegas (unlikely). Disney has all of their ducks in a row in regards to the NBA saying Yes. Those decisions are already made up or else they wouldnt have the NBA and the Players Association voting this weekend.


Its not blindsiding Disney but when the deal is officially announced then it's a matter of then having to probably move people around to different resorts.


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> You act as if the NBA saying yes to playing at WWoS would blindside Disney and then theyd have to scramble to make accommodations for the NBA. Anything theyd announce for reopening the parks and resorts on Wednesday (if they do) would have the NBA bubble in mind, even if the NBA winds up choosing Vegas (unlikely). Disney has all of their ducks in a row in regards to the NBA saying Yes. Those decisions are already made up or else they wouldnt have the NBA and the Players Association voting this weekend.


At this point if there is no announcement Wednesday Disney will have some PR issues to deal with i am afraid.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think you will hear anything til the NBA deal is finalized. Once that's done Disney will have a better idea what the plans are for the resorts.



I disagree.  I think Disney already has THEIR plan for the NBA to come to WDW.   Seems like they have adjusted reservations and are keeping a couple of resorts totally booked to accommodate the plan.  Based on that, they should be able to move forward with plans to open the rest of the resort and they can always adjust to reopen CSR and CR if the NBA deal falls through. 

At this point, it seems to be a matter of the NBA owners and players association accepting the plan to finish the season at WDW. 

However, I can’t imagine that Disney would just keep plans for the entire WDW resort completely up in the air for weeks to allow the NBA to haggle over terms.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> You act as if the NBA saying yes to playing at WWoS would blindside Disney and then theyd have to scramble to make accommodations for the NBA.



Agreed- pretty sure Disney knows exactly what their plan is as to how they’d accommodate them. It’s not like they have a shortage of rooms- some having been blocked out for weeks now, others just the other day. There’s no need to delay anything due to whether or not they host them. Not sure why that keeps getting used as an excuse for a delay.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I remember someone here posting that the agenda for the Wednesday Task Force meeting comes out on _Tuesday_, so maybe we will have a heads up tomorrow that something (submit/present) re: WDW will take place at that meeting.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## SarahC97

Also, I would hope that by June 1st Disney would have announced that a planned opening date or extended the 7-days before vacation pay in full window. I have a vacation booked with an arrival day of 7/3 and there's no way I'm paying in full 30 days before if I don't have any idea if the parks will be open.


----------



## chad_1138

SarahC97 said:


> Also, I would hope that by June 1st Disney would have announced that a planned opening date or extended the 7-days before vacation pay in full window. I have a vacation booked with an arrival day of 7/3 and there's no way I'm paying in full 30 days before if I don't have any idea if the parks will be open.


Same exact feeling here.  Our payoff date is June 5 for our July 5 arrival.


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> Also, I would hope that by June 1st Disney would have announced that a planned opening date or extended the 7-days before vacation pay in full window. I have a vacation booked with an arrival day of 7/3 and there's no way I'm paying in full 30 days before if I don't have any idea if the parks will be open.





chad_1138 said:


> Same exact feeling here.  Our payoff date is June 5 for our July 5 arrival.


Disney has extended the 7-day final payment policy until further notice. Supposedly, IT hasn't "turned off" the automatic reminder email, but they're not canceling reservations unless final payment isn't received less than 7 days prior to check in.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jroceagles said:


> At this point if there is no announcement Wednesday Disney will have some PR issues to deal with i am afraid.


The mayor will, Disney hasn't said they'll present.


----------



## cakebaker

chad_1138 said:


> Same exact feeling here.  Our payoff date is June 5 for our July 5 arrival.


We have room only reservations so aren’t faced with that deadline. To me, with their lack of communication to guests, it’s inexcusable for them to have not dropped deadlines entirely. It’s the least they could do.


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> Disney has extended the 7-day final payment policy until further notice. Supposedly, IT hasn't "turned off" the automatic reminder email, but they're not canceling reservations unless final payment isn't received less than 7 days prior to check in.


Really? The only info I can find is that this was only offered until June 30th.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> The mayor will, Disney hasn't said they'll present.


 But the mayor made that statement based on communications from Disney. Not that I look for any explanation from Disney.


----------



## BrerMama

andyman8 said:


> Disney has extended the 7-day final payment policy until further notice. Supposedly, IT hasn't "turned off" the automatic reminder email, but they're not canceling reservations unless final payment isn't received less than 7 days prior to check in.



That’s what they’ve told travel agents but the website stills says check ins through June 30. I booked through Disney direct and at no point have they told me the 7 days applies to my mid-July check in and it’s not what the official website policy is either.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> But the mayor made that statement based on communications from Disney. Not that I look for any explanation from Disney.


One of them also said Disney was ahead of the curve too. Is it too much to ask for Disney to say something instead of it being 2nd hand


----------



## FreeTime

SarahC97 said:


> Really? The only info I can find is that this was only offered until June 30th.



Yes. Look quite a few pages page in this thread. A TA received notification on this. Others have reported it as well. Contact your TA to be sure or call Disney.


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> Really? The only info I can find is that this was only offered until June 30th.


The June 30 date is for any guests who have paid in full already. Since, at this point, nobody is really paid in full, there's no real reason to extend it. A TA pages ago on this thread mentioned that Disney sent out a notice to TAs. I've confirmed this with two friends of mine who are Disney TAs as well. If you have any questions, I'd call Walt Disney Travel directly.


----------



## tallguy001

The general public is not sitting on the edge of their seats awaiting a decision by Disney. To think they are going to bow to public pressure to open is absurd. There is not public pressure. Most people not on this thread are not concerned in the least.


----------



## Jroceagles

gottalovepluto said:


> The mayor will, Disney hasn't said they'll present.


Disney will.   Nobody gives a ______ about the mayor...but with Universal and everyone else announcing plans...the share holders and guest will demand and deserve something from them.   At this point something has to be said.


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> The June 30 date is for any guests who have paid in full already. Since, at this point, nobody is really paid in full, there's no real reason to extend it. A TA pages ago on this thread mentioned that Disney sent out a notice to TAs. I've confirmed this with two friends of mine who are Disney TAs as well. If you have any questions, I'd call Walt Disney Travel directly.


Admittedly, it's been hard to keep up on all the info on this thread. Thanks for the info.


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> Admittedly, it's been hard to keep up on all the info on this thread. Thanks for the info.


Absolutely! It all changes so fast, and I wish Walt Disney Travel would put out a statement to the general public or at least all those who booked directly through them (not just TAs) clarifying all these changes and extensions.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I have no idea what or when Disney will actually announce anything specific.  Our family discusses this daily as we have a furloughed cast member in our household.  He is very anxious to get back to work but has stated he wouldn’t be at all surprised if Disney did not give a definite reopening date yet this week.  All of us are just speculating at this point.  I’ve followed the task force a bit and have felt from the beginning that Universal appeared much more engaged to get up and running quickly over Disney.  Only my impression and I could be wrong.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I have no idea what or when Disney will actually announce anything specific.  Our family discusses this daily as we have a furloughed cast member in our household.  He is very anxious to get back to work but has stated he wouldn’t be at all surprised if Disney did not give a definite reopening date yet this week.  All of us are just speculating at this point.  I’ve followed the task force a bit and have felt from the beginning that Universal appeared much more engaged to get up and running quickly over Disney.  Only my impression and I could be wrong.


I think there are a lot of us that share you impression. Hope your family member gets called back soon. Sometimes we forget in all the worrying about our trips that people's jobs are at stake here too.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jroceagles said:


> Disney will.   Nobody gives a ______ about the mayor...but with Universal and everyone else announcing plans...the share holders and guest will demand and deserve something from them.   At this point something has to be said.



Not all shareholders. This shareholder is pleased with their wait and see approach during an unprecedented pandemic. This shareholder is very concerned about them opening too early, the long term effects of an outbreak in the parks, etc.


----------



## Jroceagles

MickeyWaffles said:


> Not all shareholders. This shareholder is pleased with their wait and see approach during an unprecedented pandemic. This shareholder is very concerned about them opening too early, the long term effects of an outbreak in the parks, etc.


Ok not all.  Most.  I should have clarified that


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> Ok not all.  Most.  I should have clarified that


 There’s always one.  

Just to clarify, there may be more than one. I’m guessing the majority of stockholders, especially those heavily invested, are more than a bit worried about Disney’s lack of clarity on their approach.


----------



## SarahC97

cakebaker said:


> There’s always one.
> 
> Just to clarify, there may be more than one. I’m guessing the majority of stockholders, especially those heavily invested, are more than a bit worried about Disney’s lack of clarity on their approach.


I'm a shareholder and I'd prefer more communication.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> I think there are a lot of us that share you impression. Hope your family member gets called back soon. Sometimes we forget in all the worrying about our trips that people's jobs are at stake here too.


Thank you for the kind words.  The majority of cast members are some really great people who enjoy their work and look forward to making magic for the guests.  They want to work again and be there for all of you soon.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SarahC97 said:


> I'm a shareholder and I'd prefer more communication.



And that’s great! 

Because I don’t think it’s a race to be won and I don’t think covid data currently justifies opening major theme parks at the moment, or even cementing a reopening date, I’m fine with their cautious approach. The situation is too fluid. Others have a different view and that’s fine.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

MickeyWaffles said:


> Not all shareholders. This shareholder is pleased with their wait and see approach during an unprecedented pandemic. This shareholder is very concerned about them opening too early, the long term effects of an outbreak in the parks, etc.


As a shareholder myself, I totally agree.  I’m a bit disappointed that other entertainment venues appear to be jumping the gun a bit.  But I also understand the necessity of a paycheck for their workers.  Universal was paying their team members through May 31 so I’m not surprised they want to open.  That was money going out the door with no revenue coming in.


----------



## SarahC97

MickeyWaffles said:


> And that’s great!
> 
> Because I don’t think it’s a race to be won and I don’t think covid data currently justifies opening major theme parks at the moment, or even cementing a reopening date, I’m fine with their cautious approach. The situation is too fluid. Others have a different view and that’s fine.


I don't mind cautious, but as others have mentioned various times in this thread, it's the issues surrounding communication that are troublesome, not the lack of a concrete reopening date.


----------



## LSUmiss

tallguy001 said:


> The general public is not sitting on the edge of their seats awaiting a decision by Disney. To think they are going to bow to public pressure to open is absurd. There is not public pressure. Most people not on this thread are not concerned in the least.


There is public pressure from their customers & DVC owners. That should be enough. I know a lot of ppl irl who are very angry with this whole situation.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

SarahC97 said:


> I don't mind cautious, but as others have mentioned various times in this thread, it's the issues surrounding communication that are troublesome, not the lack of a concrete reopening date.



Granted, I haven't read every message in this thread, but nearly all of the complaints I have read deal with WDW opening timing, either directly (probably 80 percent) or indirectly (CM schedule delayed, etc.).


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

cakebaker said:


> There’s always one.
> 
> Just to clarify, there may be more than one. I’m guessing the majority of stockholders, especially those heavily invested, are more than a bit worried about Disney’s lack of clarity on their approach.


I'm a shareholder and I want a date.  More important the big money shareholders are going to brutalize the Bobs if every park in the area is open and Disney is waiting.


----------



## Alana20

I think a big part of the problem with the timing/lack of communication is how much planning Disney makes you do well ahead of your trip. They have made it virtually impossible to have a impromptu vacation over the last several years. If they cancel your reservation 3 weeks out, it is very unlikely to get decent fast passes, ADR’s, etc. if you want to reschedule any time in the next couple months. While I totally understand we are in an unprecedented situation and do not envy Disney having to make these difficult reopening decisions, a lot of the “stress” customers are feeling is due to the hours they have spent planning their vacation and either deciding to try and do it all again or just move on.


----------



## Violetspider

Alana20 said:


> I think a big part of the problem with the timing/lack of communication is how much planning Disney makes you do well ahead of your trip. They have made it virtually impossible to have a impromptu vacation over the last several years. If they cancel your reservation 3 weeks out, it is very unlikely to get decent fast passes, ADR’s, etc. if you want to reschedule any time in the next couple months. While I totally understand we are in an unprecedented situation and do not envy Disney having to make these difficult reopening decisions, a lot of the “stress” customers are feeling is due to the hours they have spent planning their vacation and either deciding to try and do it all again or just move on.


Yes, I'd have to think really hard about wanting to go through it all again for later this year. If cancelled for July, I think I'd either do a first ever trip to Universal or go to DLR (if it opens) around Halloween time. Both are basically no or low pre-planning trips. I think I would need that at this point. WDW will be there for next summer...at least we hope so.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> Yes, I'd have to think really hard about wanting to go through it all again for later this year. If cancelled for July, I think I'd either do a first ever trip to Universal or go to DLR (if it opens) around Halloween time. Both are basically no or low pre-planning trips. I think I would need that at this point. WDW will be there for next summer...at least we hope so.


If we get cancelled a second time, I do not have the desire to go through all the planning again this year. We’ve been really wanting to go to DLR for Halloween or even Christmas so that may be an option - but we’re not even discussing it until DLR sets a firm reopening date. I’ve had all the waiting and wondering and disappointment I can take. My next reservation for anywhere is going to be a sure thing.


----------



## kbuck504

Alana20 said:


> I think a big part of the problem with the timing/lack of communication is how much planning Disney makes you do well ahead of your trip. They have made it virtually impossible to have a impromptu vacation over the last several years. If they cancel your reservation 3 weeks out, it is very unlikely to get decent fast passes, ADR’s, etc. if you want to reschedule any time in the next couple months. While I totally understand we are in an unprecedented situation and do not envy Disney having to make these difficult reopening decisions, a lot of the “stress” customers are feeling is due to the hours they have spent planning their vacation and either deciding to try and do it all again or just move on.



I agree we rescheduled our trip from April to September and having to replan is a pain. I'll just cancel vs rescheduling if this drags on that long.


----------



## tcherjen

I feel your pain-
I have planned 3 trips now
This will be our 4th.
It takes time and gets disheartening.


----------



## Alana20

Violetspider said:


> Yes, I'd have to think really hard about wanting to go through it all again for later this year. If cancelled for July, I think I'd either do a first ever trip to Universal or go to DLR (if it opens) around Halloween time. Both are basically no or low pre-planning trips. I think I would need that at this point. WDW will be there for next summer...at least we hope so.


We also have a July reservation and are considering switching to Universal just to have a sure thing planned. Hoping to see some feedback from people visiting in June to get an idea of wait times or how the virtual lines work before deciding. 
I have only been to DLR for a one day park visit while in LA on a work trip. I didn’t realize it does not require the same type of 6 month out planning for a longer stay. That’s good info to know! Thanks!


----------



## charmed59

If Disney World, for the short term, were to go with the Disneyland FP max version of fast passes and drop ADR until a week in advance, would it make the uncertainty better?  If you didn’t have to plan until you were sure everything is open to your expectations would it be ok? I admit, the advance planning is one of the things that makes me go to Disney World less than I would otherwise, so I’m already biased.


----------



## MMSM

I am really okay with Disney wanting to do it right with safety. I will be sad because it impacts my rescheduled trip from April - but ok. I don’t think that is where people are upset. People are just upset because Disney isn’t being right about how they are communicating. Disney knows their plan. They haven’t announced it because they don’t want leaks and they know a ton of people will be upset about something and call customer service. However by not communicating a date they clearly know, it makes customers feel less magical regarding Disney. I rented points and I am at mercy for late June date. I know I may lose out on a lot of money. But for me it’s just the need of closure. If we are able to reschedule for next March (don’t know the rules for their contact) - great.  Otherwise I lose out and I am not sure if I’ll be back. I always felt taken care of by Disney when I’ve visited. I know they are a business and they have to look at financials- however I think they lost some of their wonderful personal touches and magic with the public.  I know people are going to tell me to suck it up. It’s just my opinion.


----------



## SarahC97

MMSM said:


> I am really okay with Disney wanting to do it right with safety. I will be sad because it impacts my rescheduled trip from April - but ok. I don’t think that is where people are upset. People are just upset because Disney isn’t being right about how they are communicating. Disney knows their plan. They haven’t announced it because they don’t want leaks and they know a ton of people will be upset about something and call customer service. However by not communicating a date they clearly know, it makes customers feel less magical regarding Disney. I rented points and I am at mercy for late June date. I know I may lose out on a lot of money. But for me it’s just the need of closure. If we are able to reschedule for next March (don’t know the rules for their contact) - great.  Otherwise I lose out and I am not sure if I’ll be back. I always felt taken care of by Disney when I’ve visited. I know they are a business and they have to look at financials- however I think they lost some of their wonderful personal touches and magic with the public.  I know people are going to tell me to suck it up. It’s just my opinion.


Exactly. Plus, they've made some really poor decisions that look terrible for the company -- like the recovery free dining offer. It was cool of them to offer, but now that there are people that rescheduled with it getting canceled, Disney isn't even allowing them to change to different dates that were in the original promo. That looks terrible. And yes, we're in "unprecedented times," but that's not great guest recovery or customer service. Certainly not up to the standards Disney has set for themselves over the years.


----------



## brockash

tallguy001 said:


> The general public is not sitting on the edge of their seats awaiting a decision by Disney. To think they are going to bow to public pressure to open is absurd. There is not public pressure. Most people not on this thread are not concerned in the least.


To open no, to announce what they're going to do or a time period that they know theu won't be open, or an opening date...would be considerate.  The stringing ppl along week by week is the part ppl. are fed up with.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

SarahC97 said:


> Also, I would hope that by June 1st Disney would have announced that a planned opening date or extended the 7-days before vacation pay in full window. I have a vacation booked with an arrival day of 7/3 and there's no way I'm paying in full 30 days before if I don't have any idea if the parks will be open.





chad_1138 said:


> Same exact feeling here.  Our payoff date is June 5 for our July 5 arrival.





SarahC97 said:


> Really? The only info I can find is that this was only offered until June 30th.



From DTA:

"To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through June 30."

In addition:
"Effective March 15, 2020, until further notice, we’re making a temporary adjustment to our final payment policy for *Walt Disney World* and *Disneyland* Resort packages booked through Walt Disney Travel Company. For existing bookings, final payment to WDTC will now be due 7 days prior to Guest arrival."

The policies somewhat contradict each other as you head into July payments as, though you have until 7 days prior to PIF, the 30-day cancellation seems to kick back in for check-ins starting July 1.  WDW definitely needs to either make an announcement or get these policies to jive again by the end of this month.



MickeyWaffles said:


> Not all shareholders. This shareholder is pleased with their wait and see approach during an unprecedented pandemic. This shareholder is very concerned about them opening too early, the long term effects of an outbreak in the parks, etc.





Jroceagles said:


> Ok not all.  Most.  I should have clarified that





cakebaker said:


> There’s always one.
> 
> Just to clarify, there may be more than one. I’m guessing the majority of stockholders, especially those heavily invested, are more than a bit worried about Disney’s lack of clarity on their approach.



Another stockholder here.  Just speculating (and, it's my own personal opinion), most stockholders are looking at Disney as a whole company and aren't just laser-focused on the parks.  IMHO, Disney needs to be looking at ways to ramp up revenue in the areas of the company that do not rely on massive amounts of people crammed together in one space - that's why this NBA deal is so attractive to me.  I thought the sing-a-longs were fantastic.  Releasing Onward onto Disney+, releasing Hamilton early.  I, personally, don't want the parks to open quickly, I want them to open correctly.  I'm looking at long term company and brand survival.  When Chapek said they wouldn't open unless they were sure they could be profitable - I applauded that decision.  They can't open for the sake of opening.   That certainly doesn't mean I think the parks division has communicated well through all of this.  The guest recovery promo was a disaster in more ways than one and all we are getting now is ambiguities wrapped in legalese.  Would I like them to make some sort of more concrete announcement?  Sure!  Does that mean I want them to open at the heels of Uni?  Not if it doesn't make financial sense for Disney.


----------



## wdwoutsider

cakebaker said:


> I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt, but at this point, I wouldn’t be surprised if it was true. The longer they put off an announcement, the harder it us to believe it’s not exactly what they’re doing. It’s no small amount of money. I have thousands tied up in various reservation deposit. Multiply mine by thousands of other people and we’re talking a great deal of cash, interest free.



Yes the cancellation refunds are alot of money.   Think about how large the hotels are at Disney.  Each week shows on their cash, the resorts are massive even if not full.   It's a horrible customer experience but Disney needs the cash right now so you cannot blame them.  

It stinks, but its in Disney's best interest (pun intended) to hold onto the money longer.   They are burning cash at a crazy rate this quarter(we all know Q3 earnings call will see huge debt increases and cash much lower.   Helps to delay them using the loans they have qued up by holding onto this money longer.  I admit its a terrible customer experience, but its not really unexpected for a company.   Disney knows this is a weird time and even if you visit it will be very different in 2020, no questions on that.    

Question really is at what capacity does Disney need to fill the parks while also meeting these new additional labor intensive requirements.  More staff per park go-er is a given.    They wouldn't answer on the last earnings call and 2 people asked what capacity is needed to actually make a profit.  I am sure its different for each park, waterpark, hotel etc   Disney also has to decide what they can safely open and then also what things will actually make money to open.  Bob said they won't open anything just to open it, has to be able to make money.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-changes-made-around-a-true-florida-original/


----------



## rteetz

Reminder off topic posts will be deleted. This notice is also in the first post. The topic is in the title, pretty simple. This is not the place to discuss medical aspects of the virus, whether masks work or not, and so on.


----------



## Derrrit

Since other parks are open or planned to be open such as Universal, Lagoon in Utah, Efteling, I think it's safe to say that WDW will open pretty soon.

Zoos in Utah have been open for a while, Mount Rushmore hasn't closed throughout all this and Rapids City and Deadwood welcome tourist to come stay in hotels and gamble. 

I can't see why other parks/attractions would justify not opening. Just my observations.


----------



## Laurabearz

rteetz said:


> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/art...-changes-made-around-a-true-florida-original/


Thanks for sharing. WDW is going to need a bazillion gallons of that spray.... and hand sanitizer... seems like even those logistics are overwhelming.

Couldn’t Disney Submit/Present a plan with an August opening date? I mean just because they submit a plan, the opening date doesn’t have to be a week or two out right? In theory anyway.


----------



## rteetz

Laurabearz said:


> Thanks for sharing. WDW is going to need a bazillion gallons of that spray.... and hand sanitizer... seems like even those logistics are overwhelming.
> 
> Couldn’t Disney Submit/Present a plan with an August opening date? I mean just because they submit a plan, the opening date doesn’t have to be a week or two out right? In theory anyway.


Correct, Disney doesn’t have to submit a plan where they open in a couple weeks. They just need to put an opening date in the plan.


----------



## jerry557

tallguy001 said:


> The general public is not sitting on the edge of their seats awaiting a decision by Disney. To think they are going to bow to public pressure to open is absurd. There is not public pressure. Most people not on this thread are not concerned in the least.



There is pressure from stockholders, DVC owners, and people with reservations in June and July who are not being told anything when the executives know full well whether they will open at all in June or not. These rolling cancellations with no information is really rubbing people the wrong way. And if they are going to prioritize the NBA deal over everyone else (which they seem to be doing), that's going to really get people upset.

This whole thing has not been handled well at all. First in March they cancelled people and offered them the dining package if they reschedule in June. Then they take until the end of May to start cancelling June reservations when they've known for weeks they were not going to open June 1. Sure its understandable that this is an unprecedented time. But the lack of information is unacceptable. Universal said in April they will likely be closed at least through May 31. They are opening to the public on June 5. So they got pretty close to their estimate. Disney in April just said "closed until further notice" and slowly cancelled one week at a time stringing everyone along.

If they don't think they can logistically and safely reopen before August, then say so!


----------



## Cfiiitz

Why are some people so confident that Disney knows the reopen date?? I don’t think there is anything to indicate this other than some government officials indicating that they have “indications” Disney will be presenting a “plan” this week.
Let me throw this out there - what if, on April 1st Disney has said “no more bookings and we are canceling all bookings for the summer”. All the hard planned ADRs and FPS were canceled. People cancelled flights and made other plans. Or even if they said “no more reservations until we know for sure!” Then, on June 1st they said “ok we have more information we are opening June 20th. Surprise!” People would be annoyed then too! Complaining that they had wanted to move their trip to June 20th but they weren’t allowed. How dare Disney not give them advance notice. Now they can’t book FPs or the FPs they had aren’t as good.  Disney can’t win.
So they went with a compromise - said they were closed indefinitely. Incentivized rebookings for a time when it might be considered reasonable for them to reopen. But have offered to refund in full if they are cancelled.
Circumstances are changing daily in my boring life. I can’t imagine how they are changing for the parks division of an international corporation who have to organize and try to ensure some level for safety for tens of thousands of staff and guests.
I don’t think they know the date.
(yes, I acknowledge this is different for APs and for DVC. But if you purchased tickets two weeks ago with full knowledge of the uncertainty I don’t think you can complain. That’s like throwing your money into a burning building and then complaining because you assumed the fire department would put it out on time... or something)
I don’t think they know the date.


----------



## wendow

tcherjen said:


> I feel your pain-
> I have planned 3 trips now
> This will be our 4th.
> It takes time and gets disheartening.


Same! I've cancelled 3 trips due to covid. Planning a late July trip and I'm excited but the enthusiasm just isn't there as much as when I planned the others. If I have to cancel July, I'm pretty sure we are sitting out Disney for a long while. I've spent way too much time planning trips that continue to not happen.


----------



## Julie Amber

Derrrit said:


> Since other parks are open or planned to be open such as Universal, Lagoon in Utah, Efteling, I think it's safe to say that WDW will open pretty soon.
> 
> Zoos in Utah have been open for a while, Mount Rushmore hasn't closed throughout all this and Rapids City and Deadwood welcome tourist to come stay in hotels and gamble.
> 
> I can't see why other parks/attractions would justify not opening. Just my observations.




I'm in Utah, and my friends went to Lagoon amusement park today. They said that masks were only required near the exit/entry areas and then just social distancing. It's fascinating to see how different amusement parks are adapting and planning for their reopening. I'm planning on going to Lagoon myself in a few weeks. 

Hopefully by the time I get to Disney in Sept, we'll be in a similar rule realm


----------



## Derrrit

Julie Amber said:


> I'm in Utah, and my friends went to Lagoon amusement park today. They said that masks were only required near the exit/entry areas and then just social distancing. It's fascinating to see how different amusement parks are adapting and planning for their reopening. I'm planning on going to Lagoon myself in a few weeks.
> 
> Hopefully by the time I get to Disney in Sept, we'll be in a similar rule realm


Yes lagoon appears to not enforce the mask that much even though it is mandated to enter the park. Holiday World and SilverWood aren't requiring mask. I don't know how you would wear a mask in a water park but Volcano bay is also opening along with the Universal Orlando Resort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ikspirari at Tokyo Disneyland (their version of Disney Spring/Downtown Disney) set to reopen on June 1st


https://tdrexplorer.com/ikspirari-reopening-tokyo-disney-resort/


----------



## andyman8

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The policies somewhat contradict each other as you head into July payments as, though you have until 7 days prior to PIF, the 30-day cancellation seems to kick back in for check-ins starting July 1.  WDW definitely needs to either make an announcement or get these policies to jive again by the end of this month.


My understanding is that, with any domestic Walt Disney Travel package, you are only in “penalty phase” (i.e financial penalty for cancellation or changes resulting in lower package price) when you are within your final payment window. By automatically reducing the final payment window to 7 days prior to arrival, they are therefore reducing that “penalty phase” to 7 days before arrival as well. If that’s the case (which I’m 99% sure it is) and given that Disney has been canceling reservations about 3 weeks out, nobody has been reaching “penalty phase,” which therefore makes the June 30 policy moot. Clear as mud haha? It does boggle the mind why Disney hasn’t updated their site with this information or why they haven’t put out some sort of statement (beyond the one sent to TAs) clarifying. I thought WDW initially handled this whole thing wonderfully, but as their initial plans have fallen through, it seems that they haven’t been able to continue that clear, consistent communication.


----------



## andyman8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265245835530510336
I thought it was funny that this was announced on Disney-owned Good Morning America. Also thought it was interesting that they’re using that infrared temperature scanning camera like SDL.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265251336443949059


----------



## DisneyWishes14

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that, with any domestic Walt Disney Travel package, you are only in “penalty phase” (i.e financial penalty for cancellation or changes resulting in lower package price) when you are within your final payment window. By automatically reducing the final payment window to 7 days prior to arrival, they are therefore reducing that “penalty phase” to 7 days before arrival as well. If that’s the case (which I’m 99% sure it is) and given that Disney has been canceling reservations about 3 weeks out, nobody has been reaching “penalty phase,” which therefore makes the June 30 policy moot. Clear as mud haha? *It does boggle the mind why Disney hasn’t updated their site with this information or why they haven’t put out some sort of statement (beyond the one sent to TAs) clarifying.* I thought WDW initially handled this whole thing wonderfully, but as their initial plans have fallen through, it seems that they haven’t been able to continue that clear, consistent communication.



I think publishing this information would immensely lower the stress level of people with packages currently booked.  Yes, why they don't communicate this boggles the mind.


----------



## Jiminy76

Cfiiitz said:


> Why are some people so confident that Disney knows the reopen date?? I don’t think there is anything to indicate this other than some government officials indicating that they have “indications” Disney will be presenting a “plan” this week.
> Let me throw this out there - what if, on April 1st Disney has said “no more bookings and we are canceling all bookings for the summer”. All the hard planned ADRs and FPS were canceled. People cancelled flights and made other plans. Or even if they said “no more reservations until we know for sure!” Then, on June 1st they said “ok we have more information we are opening June 20th. Surprise!” People would be annoyed then too! Complaining that they had wanted to move their trip to June 20th but they weren’t allowed. How dare Disney not give them advance notice. Now they can’t book FPs or the FPs they had aren’t as good.  Disney can’t win.
> So they went with a compromise - said they were closed indefinitely. Incentivized rebookings for a time when it might be considered reasonable for them to reopen. But have offered to refund in full if they are cancelled.
> Circumstances are changing daily in my boring life. I can’t imagine how they are changing for the parks division of an international corporation who have to organize and try to ensure some level for safety for tens of thousands of staff and guests.
> I don’t think they know the date.
> (yes, I acknowledge this is different for APs and for DVC. But if you purchased tickets two weeks ago with full knowledge of the uncertainty I don’t think you can complain. That’s like throwing your money into a burning building and then complaining because you assumed the fire department would put it out on time... or something)
> I don’t think they know the date.



Yes I do not believe they have a hard opening date as it is a moving target, but I do believe at any time they can at least say they are not opening up within the next month or so given the information on hand. From the very beginning we knew there would not be a vaccine in place for quite some time and if they were uncomfortable or unable to run the parks under the reduced capacity, increased cleaning, masks and social distancing. I believe they should have been more transparent from the beginning instead of stringing people along and canceling week by week. Yes, if they would of announced a solid date prolonged closure in the beginning such as all of the summer there would have been an uproar, but it would have gradually subsided. This week by week approach just keeps the frustrations going and there is never any resolution and people keep re-booking for a month or two in the future and holding out hope the next reservation will not be canceled. The free dining deal in my opinion was not responsible of Disney to offer such a deal when they had no idea of when they would be able to open. That was a guest recovery fail in every sense IMHO.

At this point we have 6 months left in the year and reservations for 2021 are not open at least on the WDW website. At this point I think they would be better off canceling all cash reservations in 2020. Given what they have been hinting at with experiences changing and such it is apparent the normal planning we do for a Disney vacation such as dining reservations, fast passes and such will greatly change under and new opening conditions. I would think if they simply canceled all reservations and when they were ready to open they would formally announce and start accepting new reservations it would make it easier on them as they can have all the new planning needs in place at booking and would not have to go through all the changes one by one. For instance if they do indeed require reservations for each park this can be incorporated from the beginning on the reservation process instead making people continue to make fast passes and dining reservations knowing these will all have to be changed or canceled at a later date. It just does not make any sense and is only making things harder on Disney's end and making customers angry as they have to continue to play the planning game only to see the reservation end up canceled. More than likely even when they do open it is more than likely any fast passes or dining reservations will be cancelled or greatly modified. 

I hope Disney uses this as an opportunity to change the WDW trip planning process going forward, as the 180 days dining reservations and the 60 day fast pass reservation is difficult under normal circumstances to plan. I hope this has opened their eyes and they now see the need to uncomplicated the planning process as any disruptions can create major issues.Whether it is virtual queues, the Disneyland Max Pass or even the old paper fast passes are better than the current fast pass system in regards to having to make operations changes on Disney's end. The current planning they require does not give them much room to make changes on their end.


----------



## snappy

brockash said:


> To open no, to announce what they're going to do or a time period that they know theu won't be open, or an opening date...would be considerate.  The stringing ppl along week by week is the part ppl. are fed up with.



Brings to mind “death by a thousand cuts.”


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265251336443949059


Lofty goals from my experience with the staffing at Six Flags, but good on them


----------



## Jiminy76

andyman8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265245835530510336
> I thought it was funny that this was announced on Disney-owned Good Morning America. Also thought it was interesting that they’re using that infrared temperature scanning camera like SDL.


Yes saw that as well this morning and thought it was pretty ironic seeing it on ABC.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265245835530510336
> I thought it was funny that this was announced on Disney-owned Good Morning America. Also thought it was interesting that they’re using that infrared temperature scanning camera like SDL.


I live about 1 1/2 hrs from Frontier City. Hands down, the worst amusement park I've ever been to. Six Flags bought the owners out last year and I had hoped it would improve. It didn't, it got worse. Rides are down constantly, staff is rude and it's a miserable all around experience. The last time I went, every headliner was down (and I use the term headliner very loosely) and their registers were down most of the day. That meant for AP holders (I was at the time) who had a meal pkg ( I did) could not get food or drinks even though it was pre-paid. They weren't even handing out water and this was in Oklahoma, in July, temps hitting the 100 plus mark. If you wanted a drink, you stood in line at one of the few water fountains they have. Went home, cancelled my AP and never went back. They do have a nice little mini-water park area with a couple of nice slides, but not worth putting up with the conditions to go to. It's a horrid place. I wouldn't count on them actually doing anything they say they're doing and in this state, there is no oversight in re-opening. They're free to do whatever they want.


----------



## Sadeesmom

I don’t understand why people are being so hard on Disney for not knowing exactly what to do in a situation that literally NO ONE has experienced before. 
I had an April vacation booked (non-Disney). It was canceled with a week’s notice and they $750 of my paid in full balance and still have not refunded the difference. 
I had a June Disney vacation booked. They canceled with three weeks notice, and I already have 100% of my money back.
The difference in these two companies? It made me much more likely to rebook with Disney who has been more understanding of the unprecedented situation and is trying to go with the flow. (In fact, I’ve already rescheduled for July but will likely postpone as I would like for my nephew’s first trip to have character meals and meet & greets, and I don’t see that happening for several months)
 I read their response as a company who is trying to open as soon as safely possible and disappoint as few customers as they can. 

What would you rather they do? No matter what they say or do, people will criticize it, so of course they’re staying quiet. They’re working with a week at a time so as to keep as many reservations as they can. They’re canceling DVC later than cash reservations because they’re probably going to open DVC properties sooner. 
There is no perfect answer or plan right now and people in general need to learn to be more empathetic.

All just my personal opinion of course.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Six Flags will be reopening their first park on June 5th. Frontier City.

https://www.thestreet.com/.amp/investing/six-flags-oklahoma-city-to-reopen-in-june


----------



## tlmadden73

Jiminy76 said:


> I hope Disney uses this as an opportunity to change the WDW trip planning process going forward, as the 180 days dining reservations and the 60 day fast pass reservation is difficult under normal circumstances to plan. I hope this has opened their eyes and they now see the need to uncomplicated the planning process as any disruptions can create major issues.Whether it is virtual queues, the Disneyland Max Pass or even the old paper fast passes are better than the current fast pass system in regards to having to make operations changes on Disney's end. The current planning they require does not give them much room to make changes on their end.


This and virtual queues would be a great positive to the WDW experience that comes from this.  Disney probably is a lot bigger mess on how to handle re-opening because of all the reservations people have made a half year or more ago. That's a lot of deposits Disney had in its bank they need to make sure they have cash on hand to refund. Plus just dealing with upset guests because all these well-laid plans are now blown to bits. 

Universal, (despite having a few resort hotels) doesn't seem to have that issue and why they just are opening up so soon. 

Unfortunately, I think we will see a lot of negatives too .. like the push to more mobile ordering, which would encourage Disney to just hire less people (less people needed to take orders). Or having to make reservations to go to a certain park on a certain day. Or a move to "morning" and "afternoon" tickets to spread out crowds .. etc. 

And hopefully, intrusive things like temperature checks won't become a norm.


----------



## cakebaker

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Six Flags will be reopening their first park on June 5th. Frontier City.
> 
> https://www.thestreet.com/.amp/investing/six-flags-oklahoma-city-to-reopen-in-june


 I'd put them up against any other amusement park in the country as the worst there is. Their plans sound good, they aren't going to actually do them. You'd have to live here to know just how bad they are.


----------



## DisneyElite4

cakebaker said:


> I live about 1 1/2 hrs from Frontier City. Hands down, the worst amusement park I've ever been to. Six Flags bought the owners out last year and I had hoped it would improve. It didn't, it got worse. Rides are down constantly, staff is rude and it's a miserable all around experience. The last time I went, every headliner was down (and I use the term headliner very loosely) and their registers were down most of the day. That meant for AP holders (I was at the time) who had a meal pkg ( I did) could not get food or drinks even though it was pre-paid. They weren't even handing out water and this was in Oklahoma, in July, temps hitting the 100 plus mark. If you wanted a drink, you stood in line at one of the few water fountains they have. Went home, cancelled my AP and never went back. They do have a nice little mini-water park area with a couple of nice slides, but not worth putting up with the conditions to go to. It's a horrid place. I wouldn't count on them actually doing anything they say they're doing and in this state, there is no oversight in re-opening. They're free to do whatever they want.



I can confirm all of this. I live in OKC - we have been season pass holders to this park for years, because my kids love it. They will most likely enforce very little of this. As cakebaker said, you’d have to live here to understand. The employees and guests alike won’t follow these rules.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Sadeesmom said:


> I don’t understand why people are being so hard on Disney for not knowing exactly what to do in a situation that literally NO ONE has experienced before.
> I had an April vacation booked (non-Disney). It was canceled with a week’s notice and they $750 of my paid in full balance and still have not refunded the difference.
> I had a June Disney vacation booked. They canceled with three weeks notice, and I already have 100% of my money back.
> The difference in these two companies? It made me much more likely to rebook with Disney who has been more understanding of the unprecedented situation and is trying to go with the flow. (In fact, I’ve already rescheduled for July but will likely postpone as I would like for my nephew’s first trip to have character meals and meet & greets, and I don’t see that happening for several months)
> I read their response as a company who is trying to open as soon as safely possible and disappoint as few customers as they can.
> 
> What would you rather they do? No matter what they say or do, people will criticize it, so of course they’re staying quiet. They’re working with a week at a time so as to keep as many reservations as they can. They’re canceling DVC later than cash reservations because they’re probably going to open DVC properties sooner.
> There is no perfect answer or plan right now and people in general need to learn to be more empathetic.
> 
> All just my personal opinion of course.


I understand the disappointment many feel on how Disney is handling this unprecedented situation.  When we were raising our kids part of the fun of a WDW vacation was the planning.  My kids kept a countdown calendar until WDW time.  What I find confusing is how easy it seems to be for many to switch to UO.  I say that as a UO annual pass holder.  To me Disney is a very unique enterprise.  Their objective is to make as much profit as possible, just like any other business.  What’s different is that to achieve this objective, they market (sell) their product of “magic” and “dreams”.  Even their cruise line follows this theme. I believe many guests go for the rides, food, etc.  What I’ve never found anywhere else is that feeling I get when I’m walking down Main Street and see the castle in the distance.  I feel that I’m home.  Nothing wrong with UO but for me it’s just not Disney.  I could do both but never just UO without Disney.  Guess I’m just a Disney nut


----------



## fatmanatee

Sadeesmom said:


> I don’t understand why people are being so hard on Disney for not knowing exactly what to do in a situation that literally NO ONE has experienced before.
> I had an April vacation booked (non-Disney). It was canceled with a week’s notice and they $750 of my paid in full balance and still have not refunded the difference.
> I had a June Disney vacation booked. They canceled with three weeks notice, and I already have 100% of my money back.
> The difference in these two companies? It made me much more likely to rebook with Disney who has been more understanding of the unprecedented situation and is trying to go with the flow. (In fact, I’ve already rescheduled for July but will likely postpone as I would like for my nephew’s first trip to have character meals and meet & greets, and I don’t see that happening for several months)
> I read their response as a company who is trying to open as soon as safely possible and disappoint as few customers as they can.
> 
> What would you rather they do? No matter what they say or do, people will criticize it, so of course they’re staying quiet. They’re working with a week at a time so as to keep as many reservations as they can. They’re canceling DVC later than cash reservations because they’re probably going to open DVC properties sooner.
> There is no perfect answer or plan right now and people in general need to learn to be more empathetic.
> 
> All just my personal opinion of course.


I don't envy the position they're in. Having a major breakout (even if it's less likely than it was in March) would be catastrophic. That's the fear.


----------



## tallguy001

The day Disney feels the need to follow the lead of Six Flags is the day I sell DVC and cancel our AP


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> What I find confusing is how easy it seems to be for many to switch to UO.



This is my problem too. I'm not trashing Universal, but the only thing the two parks have in common is they both have rides. It's a completely different experience and I want the WDW experience. Going to Universal won't fix that. I wish it did. I suppose those switching enjoy Universal as much as they enjoy Disney.


----------



## axfather

rteetz said:


> Reminder off topic posts will be deleted. This notice is also in the first post. The topic is in the title, pretty simple. This is not the place to discuss medical aspects of the virus, whether masks work or not, and so on.


Praise the Lordy....thanks.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

cakebaker said:


> This is my problem too. I'm not trashing Universal, but the only thing the two parks have in common is they both have rides. It's a completely different experience and I want the WDW experience. Going to Universal won't fix that. I wish it did. I suppose those switching enjoy Universal as much as they enjoy Disney.


I'm in that camp but my situation is really different.  My vacation time is always June and July and we live in Florida.  We have WDW AP and haven't been to UOR since before Harry Potter.  Our extended family is coming to stay at Ft. Wilderness so instead of booking a vacation somewhere else we decided to stay and do a Disney summer.  The switch to UOR is purely because if Disney isn't open, we can't sit around the house for two more months.  We need something to do or we will go insane.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sadeesmom said:


> I don’t understand why people are being so hard on Disney for not knowing exactly what to do in a situation that literally NO ONE has experienced before.
> I had an April vacation booked (non-Disney). It was canceled with a week’s notice and they $750 of my paid in full balance and still have not refunded the difference.
> I had a June Disney vacation booked. They canceled with three weeks notice, and I already have 100% of my money back.
> The difference in these two companies? It made me much more likely to rebook with Disney who has been more understanding of the unprecedented situation and is trying to go with the flow. (In fact, I’ve already rescheduled for July but will likely postpone as I would like for my nephew’s first trip to have character meals and meet & greets, and I don’t see that happening for several months)
> I read their response as a company who is trying to open as soon as safely possible and disappoint as few customers as they can.
> 
> What would you rather they do? No matter what they say or do, people will criticize it, so of course they’re staying quiet. They’re working with a week at a time so as to keep as many reservations as they can. They’re canceling DVC later than cash reservations because they’re probably going to open DVC properties sooner.
> There is no perfect answer or plan right now and people in general need to learn to be more empathetic.
> 
> All just my personal opinion of course.


But if the parks aren’t open, a lot of ppl don’t want to still keep their DVC stay. My cousin’s DVC room hasn’t been cancelled, but they cancelled everything else. She should have gotten the courtesy of the impacted trip email.


----------



## axfather

I still want to know if anyone has any good guesses what (if anything) Disney management will pitch at the meeting this week with Orange County?  I think this is the week I decide whether to cancel or not.   I can't wait much longer as the trip is scheduled of the end of June.   Rank speculation, wild guesses, inside knowledge, logic, intuition, are all welcome....for me, I hope/guess they will set a date (which is subject to change) even if far in the future.


----------



## imjustafatkid

LSUmiss said:


> But if the parks aren’t open, a lot of ppl don’t want to still keep their DVC stay. My cousin’s DVC room hasn’t been cancelled, but they cancelled everything else. She should have gotten the courtesy of the impacted trip email.



We have had to reschedule twice through DVC, and have had no issue modifying our reservation through our DVC member portal.


----------



## cakebaker

thingaboutarsenal said:


> I'm in that camp but my situation is really different.  My vacation time is always June and July and we live in Florida.  We have WDW AP and haven't been to UOR since before Harry Potter.  Our extended family is coming to stay at Ft. Wilderness so instead of booking a vacation somewhere else we decided to stay and do a Disney summer.  The switch to UOR is purely because if Disney isn't open, we can't sit around the house for two more months.  We need something to do or we will go insane.


I can understand living locally and doing just that. We live 1800 miles away and there's no way I'm investing what it costs just to get to Orlando and not getting to go to WDW. We have planned to take 1 day to visit UO for my grandson, but we normally don't go at all. He was 2 the last time we went and he's 8 now and itching to ride the thrill rides.  If we don't get WDW, we'll just plan some other kind of trip, closer to home just to get away for a while.


----------



## Sadeesmom

LSUmiss said:


> But if the parks aren’t open, a lot of ppl don’t want to still keep their DVC stay. My cousin’s DVC room hasn’t been cancelled, but they cancelled everything else. She should have gotten the courtesy of the impacted trip email.



And if your cousin has any ADR’s booked, she should have gotten emails as they were canceled. It’s not like they’re keeping it a secret as they cancel, they’re just not making a big deal with a weekly press release.
I don’t see how anyone can have a vacation booked anywhere this summer and NOT realize it will be impacted....


----------



## SierraT

I just received a survey from Loews Sapphire Falls, so they must be preparing their employees for questions they may receive.  I don’t think they’ll get much out of my responses because we are super easy to please.  Anyway, it basically asked about mobile ordering, housekeeping, what I expect to be different, and which services and amenities should be available.


----------



## JenBush

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> What I find confusing is how easy it seems to be for many to switch to UO.



I have a WDW vacation booked for July, but I also have a back up UO trip booked. It’s easy for me to switch since I already have flights booked and I don’t want to deal with airline credits. I never do both WDW and UO in one trip. My last trip to Orlando I did UO, this summer was supposed to be WDW, but if WDW isn’t open I’ll be drinking Butterbeer at UO


----------



## shoegal9

I will keep my DVC stays even if the parks are closed.  As of now I have a long weekend at the end of June, so I wouldn't mind flying down just to relax, maybe sit at the pool if they are open, eat a meal or 2 at Disney Springs, and maybe visit (gasp!) Universal.  Some of us DVC members go often enough that the parks aren't our main focus.  I just need to get out of my house.. but the parks being closed would be sad. 

My 10 day Polynesian/Beach Club trip in September, however, I may modify the length if the "limited experiences" are too much. I waitlisted Beach Club (which came through) specifically for Storm-a-long Bay and F&W, so that would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mom2rtk

LSUmiss said:


> But if the parks aren’t open, a lot of ppl don’t want to still keep their DVC stay. My cousin’s DVC room hasn’t been cancelled, but they cancelled everything else. She should have gotten the courtesy of the impacted trip email.


Even if the parks are open, it could be without fireworks, shows, parades and characters. That's the biggest part of the Disney difference to me, so without those things, why not give UO a try?


----------



## Violetspider

shoegal9 said:


> I will keep my DVC stays even if the parks are closed.  As of now I have a long weekend at the end of June, so I wouldn't mind flying down just to relax, maybe sit at the pool if they are open, eat a meal or 2 at Disney Springs, and maybe visit (gasp!) Universal.  Some of us DVC members go often enough that the parks aren't our main focus.  I just need to get out of my house.. but the parks being closed would be sad.
> 
> My 10 day Polynesian/Beach Club trip in September, however, I may modify the length if the "limited experiences" are too much. I waitlisted Beach Club (which came through) specifically for Storm-a-long Bay and F&W, so that would be a deal breaker for me.


We have a 10 day DVC stay this year, having banked points from last year. The tweens wanted a full SW:GE experience, so our trip would need to be shortened to 5 days if those experiences aren't all available.


----------



## Spridell

LSUmiss said:


> But if the parks aren’t open, a lot of ppl don’t want to still keep their DVC stay. My cousin’s DVC room hasn’t been cancelled, but they cancelled everything else. She should have gotten the courtesy of the impacted trip email.


I do think there will be a fair amount of people who would still use their DVC even if parks weren't open.

Wouldnt be crazy amount but I think would be more than people actually think


----------



## DisFitz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I understand the disappointment many feel on how Disney is handling this unprecedented situation.  When we were raising our kids part of the fun of a WDW vacation was the planning.  My kids kept a countdown calendar until WDW time.  What I find confusing is how easy it seems to be for many to switch to UO.  I say that as a UO annual pass holder.  To me Disney is a very unique enterprise.  Their objective is to make as much profit as possible, just like any other business.  What’s different is that to achieve this objective, they market (sell) their product of “magic” and “dreams”.  Even their cruise line follows this theme. I believe many guests go for the rides, food, etc.  What I’ve never found anywhere else is that feeling I get when I’m walking down Main Street and see the castle in the distance.  I feel that I’m home.  Nothing wrong with UO but for me it’s just not Disney.  I could do both but never just UO without Disney.  Guess I’m just a Disney nut


For me, it's because those things I find add so much to the magic - characters, parades, fireworks, the "bubble" - are rumored to be missing in the early days of Disney opening.  I never identified UOR with those things,  so my UOR trip will be mostly the same, plus masks.


----------



## Hummingbird

Jiminy76 said:


> *I hope Disney uses this as an opportunity to change the WDW trip planning process going forward, as the 180 days dining reservations and the 60 day fast pass reservation is difficult under normal circumstances to plan.* I hope this has opened their eyes and they now see the need to uncomplicated the planning process as any disruptions can create major issues.Whether it is virtual queues, the Disneyland Max Pass or even the old paper fast passes are better than the current fast pass system in regards to having to make operations changes on Disney's end. The current planning they require does not give them much room to make changes on their end.


This is something I've been thinking about over the last couple of weeks. I wonder how/if this is going to impact/change the way planning is done.  It's no secret that I've had my issues with the amount of planning it takes now, so for me (and this is selfish I know) I really hope this cuts back on the need to plan things so far out in advanced.


----------



## Farro

Hummingbird said:


> This is something I've been thinking about over the last couple of weeks. I wonder how/if this is going to impact/change the way planning is done.  It's no secret that I've had my issues with the amount of planning it takes now, so for me (and this is selfish I know) I really hope this cuts back on the need to plan things so far out in advanced.



I would think it would make the need more intense. People competing for fewer slots for dining/restaurants. At least until things are reopened to full capacity.

Unless you can access virtual queues ahead of time, I don't especially love them. At least not how it was working RoTR. I don't want to have to get to a park everyday before opening for the chance I might get into a virtual queue....can you imagine doing that for every park? Our trips would have to be 2 weeks long.

I hope you can still schedule ahead, but place in a queue for that time instead of fast pass or whatever. Someone can make that work.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> This is my problem too. I'm not trashing Universal, but the only thing the two parks have in common is they both have rides. It's a completely different experience and I want the WDW experience. Going to Universal won't fix that. I wish it did. I suppose those switching enjoy Universal as much as they enjoy Disney.


In the end it comes down to people wanting to take a vacation and Universal is offering that to people without the stress of not knowing when the place will finally open and all the other questions marks surrounding Disney right now.  Before all this Disney made planning a WDW trip stressful for many people and now that stress is multiplied many times by all the uncertainty about everything at WDW.


----------



## Searc

Derrrit said:


> Since other parks are open or planned to be open such as Universal, Lagoon in Utah, Efteling, I think it's safe to say that WDW will open pretty soon.
> 
> Zoos in Utah have been open for a while, Mount Rushmore hasn't closed throughout all this and Rapids City and Deadwood welcome tourist to come stay in hotels and gamble.
> 
> I can't see why other parks/attractions would justify not opening. Just my observations.


South Dakota never had any Safer at Home policies, that's why they remained open. Florida does.


----------



## StephenM84

cakebaker said:


> This is my problem too. I'm not trashing Universal, but the only thing the two parks have in common is they both have rides. It's a completely different experience and I want the WDW experience. Going to Universal won't fix that. I wish it did. I suppose those switching enjoy Universal as much as they enjoy Disney.




We actually renewed 2 AP's during this closure with Disney. We love Disney but I've already had to reschedule/rebook everything for a trip in April, May, June and went ahead and pushed out our July trip. So that's 4 times I've had to deal with everything with Disney during this closure. Its really getting old doing this and being an out of state AP holder.

My wife and I are going to give Universal a try for the first time in June because Disney is not open. We would have never considered this during any other trip but that door has now been opened for Universal to impress us and possible make us split our vacation times in the future. 

I don't blame Disney for anything but i'm going to give Universal credit for opening sooner. They will get some Disney people like us to try their park out this summer who are in need of a vacation and have the chance to earn their business for future trips.


----------



## Sadeesmom

Jiminy76 said:


> I hope Disney uses this as an opportunity to change the WDW trip planning process going forward, as the 180 days dining reservations and the 60 day fast pass reservation is difficult under normal circumstances to plan.



I realize this is totally off topic-sorry...but I have wished this forever. I actually love the planning process, but 180 days is a REALLY long time to plan ahead. 
If they would do 15 day FP for off site; 30 days FP for onsite, and 45 or 60 days for ADR’s, it would encourage us to take more short notice trips. I know they say you can do a trip with no planning, but that’s not who I am.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Spridell said:


> I do think there will be a fair amount of people who would still use their DVC even if parks weren't open.
> 
> Wouldnt be crazy amount but I think would be more than people actually think



And with everything open, but Disney, probably a higher % than originally thought...


----------



## cakebaker

StephenM84 said:


> I don't blame Disney for anything but i'm going to give Universal credit for opening sooner. They will get some Disney people like us to try their park out this summer who are in need of a vacation and have the chance to earn their business for future trips.


I really wish I could make myself do this, but I just don't like the rides all that much and I'm just not ready to go to Orlando and not go to WDW. I can skip going to Orlando and all of Florida altogether much easier. It's guests like me that are going to cost the Orlando economy a fortune. I'm willing to take a day for Universal, maybe even Legoland (my grandson is insane over legos), but I just can't go and not be at WDW. Regardless of how good all the other theme parks are, WDW is the anchor. They're killing the economy staying shuttered.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Jroceagles

Just catching up.  Anything on the minutes/agenda for tomorrow's task force call


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> I do think there will be a fair amount of people who would still use their DVC even if parks weren't open.
> 
> Wouldnt be crazy amount but I think would be more than people actually think


I have no doubt that there are quite a few DVC members who would do a resort-only stay, but I think the problem for Disney is that they don’t get much revenue from DVC members staying on property and not going into the parks. The only incentive to reopen for DVC members is to start getting themselves out of the massive hole there in with inventory down the line. Disney already has the DVC members’ “hotel” money; they only gain any auxiliary expenditures. Yes, Disney could make some money from merchandise sales and dining, but without the parks open, they’d have to also limit what shops and restaurants are open at the resorts as well (like they did at Shanghai). 

The other added complication is that for most of the DVC “resorts,” they’d also need to open “cash”-side hotel facilities, which house the feature pools, dining, shopping, and even check-in facilities in some cases. That just adds to the cost. At that point, why not just open up the hotel side for “cash guests?” Except that even just the same proportion of “cash” guests are not likely to go down to WDW for a resort-only stay. Either way, it’s not necessarily a given that Disney would be making any more money than they are now with the added operating costs.

I think we might see the DVC resorts (and perhaps their corresponding “cash” sides) come online before the parks, but I think we’re talking about weeks before a park opens, not months.


----------



## Spridell

Searc said:


> South Dakota never had any Safer at Home policies, that's why they remained open. Florida does.



Did.  It ended here in Florida on May 4th


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Desantis is supposed to have a major announcement coming up soon. He’s supposed to speak at noon or thereabouts. May not be anything of interest, but who knows.


Please post


----------



## Spridell

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Please post



He is in Miami so I don't think it will have anything to do with Disney.  He would be in Orlando if it did.

Edit: Talking about appointing new judges.  nothing about Disney


----------



## atricks

If anyone is feeling rolling the dice, booking Endless Summer at Universal (value resort) for the first half of June 5th+ is likely to wind up with you having a room at a deluxe if they only open some of the resorts.   This is a pure gamble though, as there are no guarantees on this.


----------



## shoegal9

Jroceagles said:


> Just catching up.  Anything on the minutes/agenda for tomorrow's task force call



The agenda doesn't mention Disney at all. BUT, last week's agenda didn't mention Universal. Its just a very general outline.


----------



## Kadorto

Spridell said:


> He is in Miami so I don't think it will have anything to do with Disney.  He would be in Orlando if it did.


looks like hes announcing some judge nominations/appointments


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## michellej47

cakebaker said:


> This is my problem too. I'm not trashing Universal, but the only thing the two parks have in common is they both have rides. It's a completely different experience and I want the WDW experience. Going to Universal won't fix that. I wish it did. I suppose those switching enjoy Universal as much as they enjoy Disney.



I like both, but I much prefer Disney.  However, I don't think you can compare the fact that people who are willing to switch must enjoy Universal as much.  If I didn't already have a Universal trip coming up next summer, I would go this summer instead of my Disney trip.  For me, it's needing a change of scenery and getting out of our house.  My kids have been cooped up for months on end and they could use some fun for a change.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

Spridell said:


> He is in Miami so I don't think it will have anything to do with Disney.  He would be in Orlando if it did.
> 
> Edit: Talking about appointing new judges.  nothing about Disney


I was hoping for a phase 2 announcement or something.


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> The agenda doesn't mention Disney at all. BUT, last week's agenda didn't mention Universal. Its just a very general outline.


As I recall, the updated agenda last week had a list of speakers and whoever presented for Universal  was listed. But I think that only came out the morning of the meeting?


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> As I recall, the updated agenda last week had a list of speakers and whoever presented for Universal  was listed. But I think that only came out the morning of the meeting?


Yes Universal was specifically mentioned last week


----------



## Spridell

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I was hoping for a phase 2 announcement or something.



Well, I would think a Phase 2 announcement for Florida will probably come next week.  Theme Parks couldn't open until phase 2 and with UO opening June 5th, I am guessing that will come next week.


----------



## zumfelde

andyman8 said:


> I have no doubt that there are quite a few DVC members who would do a resort-only stay, but I think the problem for Disney is that they don’t get much revenue from DVC members staying on property and not going into the parks. The only incentive to reopen for DVC members is to start getting themselves out of the massive hole there in with inventory down the line. Disney already has the DVC members’ “hotel” money; they only gain any auxiliary expenditures. Yes, Disney could make some money from merchandise sales and dining, but without the parks open, they’d have to also limit what shops and restaurants are open at the resorts as well (like they did at Shanghai).
> 
> The other added complication is that for most of the DVC “resorts,” they’d also need to open “cash”-side hotel facilities, which house the feature pools, dining, shopping, and even check-in facilities in some cases. That just adds to the cost. At that point, why not just open up the hotel side for “cash guests?” Except that even just the same proportion of “cash” guests are not likely to go down to WDW for a resort-only stay. Either way, it’s not necessarily a given that Disney would be making any more money than they are now with the added operating costs.
> 
> I think we might see the DVC resorts (and perhaps their corresponding “cash” sides) come online before the parks, but I think we’re talking about weeks before a park opens, not months.


It wont cost Disney to open DVC all cost are paid with members dues. It would cost to open cash side but they could do that with a skeleton crew and they might get a few reservations if they offer discounts.


----------



## Mit88

tallguy001 said:


> The day Disney feels the need to follow the lead of Six Flags is the day I sell DVC and cancel our AP



I mean, I would very much be in favor of touch less bag check.


----------



## cdurham1

Isn't Disney supposed to present their concrete plans for reopening this week?  Or was that last week and I missed it?  Any details anywhere yet?


----------



## cakebaker

cdurham1 said:


> Isn't Disney supposed to present their concrete plans for reopening this week?  Or was that last week and I missed it?  Any details anywhere yet?


Mayor Demmings said WDW had given him indications that they would present plans some time this week. That’s all we know.


----------



## Jrb1979

cdurham1 said:


> Isn't Disney supposed to present their concrete plans for reopening this week?  Or was that last week and I missed it?  Any details anywhere yet?


The Mayor said they might. Disney has never said anything.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> The Mayor said they might. Disney has never said anything.



Well, not publicly, but apparently they did to the Mayor.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Mit88

SaintManiac just posted in the modified thread that a poster on WDWMagic said to expect a date (from Disney) by Friday EOB. 

Unless something goes totally awry, I would think many things are pointing to that happening


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> SaintManiac just posted in the modified thread that a poster on WDWMagic said to expect a date (from Disney) by Friday EOB.
> 
> Unless something goes totally awry, I would think many things are pointing to that happening


Its good to hear a possible opening date. With them announcing by EOB Friday it could mean they are opening later then people hope. The reason I say that is if they announce it at EOB Friday it won't affect their stock for the weekend


----------



## gottalovepluto

EOB?


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Its good to hear a possible opening date. With them announcing by EOB Friday it could mean they are opening later then people hope. The reason I say that is if they announce it at EOB Friday it won't affect their stock for the weekend



Maybe. But it would be rather pointless to announce a date and guidelines if its months in the future. I think anywhere between the June 15th and July 15th range is entirely possible.


EOB - End of Business (day)


----------



## Jetku

Jrb1979 said:


> Its good to hear a possible opening date. With them announcing by EOB Friday it could mean they are opening later then people hope. The reason I say that is if they announce it at EOB Friday it won't affect their stock for the weekend



That’s what I was thinking. Wednesday/Thursday = mid June opening. Friday = late June / July opening.


----------



## andyman8

zumfelde said:


> It wont cost Disney to open DVC all cost are paid with members dues. It would cost to open cash side but they could do that with a skeleton crew and they might get a few reservations if they offer discounts.


Membership dues only pertain to the DVC “side” of the resort and don’t even cover every operating cost for that side, especially around staffing and management. If annual dues that we’re already coming in fully covered the cost of running a timeshare resort, then why would any have closed? There was never any legislation in Florida that shut down hotels and timeshares. At those mixed used resorts, they also don’t pay for front desk personnel, shopping and dining facilities, bell services, and many other front of house positions and costs. Also generally a “skeleton crew” is what the resorts are employing right now to maintain the hotels and keep them in good condition. Disney’s not going to operate those hotels with skeleton crews or even radically reduced crews, because that would mean they’re not filling nearly enough rooms to be making the “positive contribution” that Chapek discussed. Theoretically, the DVC resorts could be open right now, but I think it’s telling that they’re not.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

It would be lovely to get a finalized date this week. I'm looking forward to firming up the rest of my summer plans! I think we are definitely close to a date even without this new Friday rumor. 

I just can't see Disney letting Universal actually reopen without so much as a peep as to when they plan to reopen themselves. Disney can save a lot of potentially lost reservations by saying something before Universal opens.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> SaintManiac just posted in the modified thread that a poster on WDWMagic said to expect a date (from Disney) by Friday EOB.
> 
> Unless something goes totally awry, I would think many things are pointing to that happening


Certainly doesn’t jibe with a Wed. presentation.


----------



## atricks

cakebaker said:


> Certainly doesn’t jibe with a Wed. presentation.



It would if they wait for the Governor to ok it, and say "as early as" instead of "on" during the presentation.  The date impacts way more than just vacations, and even WDW themselves, suppliers, county infrastructure, and more also has to be ready.  So "early as" would still be pretty close to an actual date.


----------



## cakebaker

atricks said:


> It would if they wait for the Governor to ok it, and say "as early as" instead of "on" during the presentation.


They are required to include a specific opening date in their presentation.


----------



## dynastyyanks

gottalovepluto said:


> EOB?



If the Friday rumor is true, probably just after 4 PM aka when the New York Stock Exchange closes.


----------



## planecrazy63

Deleted


----------



## JaNelson38

Jrb1979 said:


> Its good to hear a possible opening date. With them announcing by EOB Friday it could mean they are opening later then people hope. The reason I say that is if they announce it at EOB Friday it won't affect their stock for the weekend



It doesn't work that way.  Trust me, Disney's current trading price has a summer re-opening priced in it, whether it happens in June or July.  Long-term investors look weeks and months ahead, not days ahead.

The only thing that would negatively affect Disney's stock in a large way would be them coming up and announcing something silly like they aren't opening the rest of the year...which, of course, won't happen.  Whatever they announce Friday (if it comes Friday) will do little to affect Disney's stock outlook one way or another on Monday morning.


----------



## Brianstl

A presentation doesn't have to be done at the scheduled Wednesday session.  They can schedule an emergency session at anytime and almost certainly would if Disney told them they were ready to give a proposal on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

dynastyyanks said:


> If the Friday rumor is true, probably just after 4 PM aka when the New York Stock Exchange closes.


The perfect time to dump bad news


----------



## JaNelson38

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It would be lovely to get a finalized date this week. I'm looking forward to firming up the rest of my summer plans! I think we are definitely close to a date even without this new Friday rumor.
> 
> I just can't see Disney letting Universal actually reopen without so much as a peep as to when they plan to reopen themselves. Disney can save a lot of potentially lost reservations by saying something before Universal opens.




What will affect Disney far more than the date will be what kind of restrictions they will have in the parks and resorts. Low capacity limits, mask mandate, some resorts/attractions closed will be a much bigger deal than the date. Personally, as someone who may visit later in the fall, I will be paying close attention to the restrictions, because they will determine if I will visit or not. And I think a lot of other families will be in the same boat.  I personally have a very uneasy feeling that WDW is going to have a ton of changes/restrictions/rules that will make a visit in the foreseeable future VERY uncomfortable. As weird as it sounds, they have to be very careful that they don't go too far.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> A presentation doesn't have to be done at the scheduled Wednesday session.  They can schedule an emergency session at anytime and almost certainly would if Disney told they they were ready to give a proposal on Thursday or Friday.


 Right, just saying that it couldn’t be done at the Wed meeting if they weren’t announcing until Friday. Then again, I have no clue who this person is that made the claim, so could be true, could be just chatter.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JaNelson38 said:


> What will affect Disney far more than the date will be what kind of restrictions they will have in the parks and resorts. Low capacity limits, mask mandate, some resorts/attractions closed will be a much bigger deal than the date. Personally, as someone who may visit later in the fall, I will be paying close attention to the restrictions, because they will determine if I will visit or not. And I think a lot of other families will be in the same boat.  I personally have a very uneasy feeling that WDW is going to have a ton of changes/restrictions/rules that will make a visit in the foreseeable future VERY uncomfortable. As weird as it sounds, they have to be very careful that they don't go too far.



I'm sure there will be a lot of things announced that will become the "new normal" at least for a temporary period of time. Once we definitively find out what those things are, everyone will be left to make a choice regarding if visiting during that time period is the right choice for their family given the adjustments that will have to be made.

It will be an interesting next few weeks for sure!


----------



## Brianstl

thingaboutarsenal said:


> The perfect time to dump bad news


I wouldn't read too much into the day it gets dropped.  If it ends up being dropped late afternoon on Friday, Disney could view it as way to lessen the noise generated by those that will scream any date until a vaccine is too early.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dynastyyanks said:


> If the Friday rumor is true, probably just after 4 PM aka when the New York Stock Exchange closes.


Ah! When they like to send out their worst news. I’ll have my wine prepped


----------



## OnceUponATime15

thingaboutarsenal said:


> The perfect time to dump bad news



I work for the Regional government here.. we always know that if there is any news, including changes, transfers, successful job posting results, or temporary reassignments etc..  It will inevitably land right at 4:30pm on a Friday afternoon - you can set your watch by it!  lol.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah! When they like to send out their worst news. I’ll have my wine prepped



I’ll join you....     ( Maybe )

We could start a drinking game...    Every time someone says ?? ...


----------



## Vern60

JaNelson38 said:


> It doesn't work that way.  Trust me, Disney's current trading price has a summer re-opening priced in it, whether it happens in June or July.  Long-term investors look weeks and months ahead, not days ahead.
> 
> The only thing that would negatively affect Disney's stock in a large way would be them coming up and announcing something silly like they aren't opening the rest of the year...which, of course, won't happen.  Whatever they announce Friday (if it comes Friday) will do little to affect Disney's stock outlook one way or another on Monday morning.


Obviously it's never easy to predict just what the market is going to do, but I kind of agree here. I think any opening date would be viewed positively, well, except maybe 2021or beyond.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’ll join you....     ( Maybe )
> 
> We could start a drinking game...    Every time someone says ?? ...


Unprecedented

...We’ll be wasted by 5pm


----------



## shoegal9

Jroceagles said:


> Yes Universal was specifically mentioned last week



Not sure when or where they uploaded that. I went to the site today and the draft agenda is posted.  And then I looked at last week's agenda on the site and Universal was not listed. Perhaps there is another draft somewhere I just didn't see.


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I’ll join you....     ( Maybe )
> 
> We could start a drinking game...    Every time someone says ?? ...





gottalovepluto said:


> Unprecedented
> 
> ...We’ll be wasted by 5pm



_New Normal!!!_

DRINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

shoegal9 said:


> Not sure when or where they uploaded that. I went to the site today and the draft agenda is posted.  And then I looked at last week's agenda on the site and Universal was not listed. Perhaps there is another draft somewhere I just didn't see.


Hi - I can't find the draft agenda on the task force's website.  Can you provide a link?  Thanks!


----------



## shoegal9

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Hi - I can't find the draft agenda on the task force's website.  Can you provide a link?  Thanks!



May 27th meeting: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764375
May 21st: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764355


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Unprecedented
> 
> ...We’ll be wasted by 5pm



*This is a good idea! I think I will also start doing this thing that I absolutely have not been doing since March....  *


----------



## SmittS

Farro said:


> _New Normal!!!_
> 
> DRINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Now, more than ever."

Drink.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

shoegal9 said:


> May 27th meeting: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764375
> May 21st: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764355


Thanks!


----------



## planecrazy63

shoegal9 said:


> May 27th meeting: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764375
> May 21st: http://orangecountyfl.net/Home/CountyCalendar.aspx?m=dtlvw&d=764355


On the morning of the meeting for UO presentation last week they uploaded the agenda with more detail to the "resources" section of the taskforce. I expect something similar tonight / tomorrow

https://ocfl.app.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/folder/111803590742 - is the folder


----------



## cakebaker

planecrazy63 said:


> On the morning of the meeting for UO presentation last week they uploaded the agenda with more detail to the "resources" section of the taskforce. I expect something similar tonight / tomorrow


Thanks, I was  sure I had seen an updated agenda.


----------



## shoegal9

planecrazy63 said:


> On the morning of the meeting for UO presentation last week they uploaded the agenda with more detail to the "resources" section of the taskforce. I expect something similar tonight / tomorrow
> 
> https://ocfl.app.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/folder/111803590742 - is the folder



Oh nice! I didn't see that. Thank you!


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> The Mayor said they might. Disney has never said anything.


Well, he didn't say they might either.  Here's what he said:

“Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. "


----------



## planecrazy63

Eric Smith said:


> Well, he didn't say they might either.  Here's what he said:
> 
> “Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. "


I asked a local to Orlando Reporter on Twitter - her reply...

"I double-checked with the county this morning. Disney/SeaWorld still have not asked to be added to the Task Force's agenda tomorrow. But as you said, that could change in the morning."


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Eric Smith said:


> Well, he didn't say they might either.  Here's what he said:
> 
> “Disney has given an indication that next week, they will submit their plans, and once they do, then we will schedule that for a full briefing before our Economic Recovery Task Force as well. "



But what was the indication..
Maybe a wink & a nod ...   “nudge nudge”...   lol.

The Mayor always seems overwhelmed and a bit behind the info.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

planecrazy63 said:


> I asked a local to Orlando Reporter on Twitter - her reply...
> 
> "I double-checked with the county this morning. Disney/SeaWorld still have not asked to be added to the Task Force's agenda tomorrow. But as you said, that could change in the morning."


Thanks!  I was thinking about the agenda thing earlier.  Hopefully once that's uploaded we'll know whether or not Disney will be there.  I'm guessing not but who knows (not me!).


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> _New Normal!!!_
> 
> DRINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*N.B.A*_!_

DRINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Smith

OnceUponATime15 said:


> But what was the indication..
> Maybe a wink & a nod ...   “nudge nudge”...   lol.
> 
> The Mayor always seems overwhelmed and a bit behind the info.


Yeah, I'm not sure whether we'll hear anything or not.  I'm just correcting the poster I replied to who said that the Mayor said Disney might give a plan.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Interesting bit of info (which of course everyone should take with a MAJOR grain of salt), I spoke with a resort CM this morning to try and switch up my August reservations and she did mention there was an increase in rumblings amongst resort CMs today but her friends that work in the parks have not had that same increase. So maybe the resorts are finally starting to get a little active? Again, as we all know, this is just a phone CM talking, but I thought it was interesting since it was just a general statement of observation from a CM.


----------



## planecrazy63

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Interesting bit of info (which of course everyone should take with a MAJOR grain of salt), I spoke with a resort CM this morning to try and switch up my August reservations and she did mention there was an increase in rumblings amongst resort CMs today but her friends that work in the parks have not had that same increase. So maybe the resorts are finally starting to get a little active? Again, as we all know, this is just a phone CM talking, but I thought it was interesting since it was just a general statement of observation from a CM.


Tomorrow we all hope to hear CM getting called back when they do schedules, but every day I keep hoping @yulilin3 will have info... but since she hasn't, that means schedules must not be out. I probably refresh this thread more than I should.


----------



## Mit88

The Friday “announcement” could just be DeSantis’ signing off on the proposal. The proposed date could be tomorrow or thursday. Even though DeSantis wouldnt turn down their proposal, I’m sure the rumors want to guide people towards when it would be made official, not when its initially proposed, just in case. We’ll find out soon enough, regardless. And then the mask debate can really kick into high gear


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Interesting bit of info (which of course everyone should take with a MAJOR grain of salt), I spoke with a resort CM this morning to try and switch up my August reservations and she did mention there was an increase in rumblings amongst resort CMs today but her friends that work in the parks have not had that same increase. So maybe the resorts are finally starting to get a little active? Again, as we all know, this is just a phone CM talking, but I thought it was interesting since it was just a general statement of observation from a CM.



Can you clarify what you mean by "rumblings"?  The CM you spoke with on the phone does not work in a resort.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> The Friday “announcement” could just be DeSantis’ signing off on the proposal. The proposed date could be tomorrow or thursday. Even though DeSantis wouldnt turn down their proposal, I’m sure the rumors want to guide people towards when it would be made official, not when its initially proposed, just in case. We’ll find out soon enough, regardless. And then the mask debate can really kick into high gear


At this point they can ask me to put a sack over my head and I'd do it! As long as it was early July. Maybe that's what they're doing- pushing it off to announce so that when they finally do, we'll be grateful no matter what the conditions.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


----------



## Spridell

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899



Well there you go.  Looks like Disney will present on Friday

Or is that just the OC press conferences and NOT the task force?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

planecrazy63 said:


> Tomorrow we all hope to hear CM getting called back when they do schedules, but every day I keep hoping @yulilin3 will have info... but since she hasn't, that means schedules must not be out. I probably refresh this thread more than I should.


It’s my understanding that cast members will get a phone call from HR when they would be put on the schedule to see if they are still available for work.  At least that’s why some have been told.


----------



## JacknSally

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


*
Interesting. Makes the "we should know something by EOB Friday" rumor much more plausible...*


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> At this point they can ask me to put a sack over my head and I'd do it! As long as it was early July. Maybe that's what they're doing- pushing it off to announce so that when they finally do, we'll be grateful no matter what the conditions.



Small price to pay to visit the parks, for me. And I know a lot of people that would be the same way. As ive said, its assumed that the people that wont wear masks to Disney are the majority because they’re the ones screaming about it.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> Well there you go.  Looks like Disney will present on Friday
> 
> Or is that just the OC press conferences and NOT the task force?


NM, mis read that!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Mit88 said:


> The Friday “announcement” could just be DeSantis’ signing off on the proposal. The proposed date could be tomorrow or thursday. Even though DeSantis wouldnt turn down their proposal, I’m sure the rumors want to guide people towards when it would be made official, not when its initially proposed, just in case. We’ll find out soon enough, regardless. And then the mask debate can really kick into high gear


Yeah, they can't officially announce a date until the sign off, but we would know the details prior to the Governor's signature. Hopefully we hear something this week.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Yeah, they can't officially announce a date until the sign off, but we would know the details prior to the Governor's signature. Hopefully we hear something this week.


I feel like I am missing something-- where *in that does it say Disney will be involved? I SO want it to be true, tell me!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Sitting here waiting with drink in hand


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I feel like I am missing something-- where *in that does it say Disney will be involved? I SO want it to be true, tell me!


It doesn't say Disney. It could be SeaWorld presenting on Friday. It would make sense as they have said they want to open in June.


----------



## woody337

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I feel like I am missing something-- where *in that does it say Disney will be involved? I SO want it to be true, tell me!


I'm with you lol


----------



## jessiegirl1982

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I feel like I am missing something-- where *in that does it say Disney will be involved? I SO want it to be true, tell me!


Reference to the rumor that Disney will announce something EOB Friday. Universal couldn't officially announce their opening date on their website until after they had the signature, but we found out the details prior at the Task Force meeting. Hopefully that will happen with Disney tomorrow.


----------



## Dis5150

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265348265781968899


So is this today, instead of tomorrow's meeting? Now I am confused lol....


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Dis5150

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> That’s the times for Orange County press conference not the Task Force meetings.


Ugh, ok. I really am confused lol!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> But what was the indication..
> Maybe a wink & a nod ...   “nudge nudge”...   lol.
> 
> The Mayor always seems overwhelmed and a bit behind the info.



say no more, say no more, know what I mean?

so I guess the question is, Is Disney a goer?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TheMaxRebo said:


> say no more, say no more, know what I mean?
> 
> so I guess the question is, Is Disney a goer?


As long as it's not the Spanish Inquisition...


----------



## SarahC97

TheMaxRebo said:


> so I guess the question is, Is Disney a goer?


Well yes, they sometimes go.

*wink, wink, nudge, nudge*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> As long as it's not the Spanish Inquisition...



I feel like that was what the Fun Spot Management was going for

"No one expects us to reopen today!!!"


----------



## brockash

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Interesting bit of info (which of course everyone should take with a MAJOR grain of salt), I spoke with a resort CM this morning to try and switch up my August reservations and she did mention there was an increase in rumblings amongst resort CMs today but her friends that work in the parks have not had that same increase. So maybe the resorts are finally starting to get a little active? Again, as we all know, this is just a phone CM talking, but I thought it was interesting since it was just a general statement of observation from a CM.


Lol...for the NBA...


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by "rumblings"?  The CM you spoke with on the phone does not work in a resort.


My understanding is she was “on call” for the resort phone-line during times of high volume calls, the example she gave is she usually works the reservation line when there is a hurricane forecasted for the Orlando area. Who knows? I was surprised to even speak with someone in Florida let alone someone indicating he or she usually has feet on WDW property during her daily job.
As for clarifying “rumblings” I can’t do that, as that is the word she used and I wasn’t going to ask anymore about it since that was not the purpose of my call and I honestly take everything they say as just more rumors. It was just a note she made when we were discussing the walkways to MK. But since this is the rumors thread, I thought I would share.


----------



## e_yerger

Wait I'm confused, where did this Disney-announcing-on-Friday rumor start from?


----------



## ScubaCat

Dis5150 said:


> So is this today, instead of tomorrow's meeting? Now I am confused lol....



There was no meeting on Monday for the holiday, so they moved Wednesday to Tuesday just for this week.

Edit: that's wrong, just Monday was skipped for the holiday. I misread that cryptic statement, myself.


----------



## SarahC97

e_yerger said:


> Wait I'm confused, where did this Disney-announcing-on-Friday rumor start from?


Someone over in the WDWMagic forum.


----------



## Sandiz08

Where did the rumor come from that certain Disney food and beverage and hospitality workers had been called back? I read that somewhere and I can’t find it now. I don’t think we’d see a schedule until they are called back first.


----------



## SarahC97

Sandiz08 said:


> Where did the rumor come from that certain Disney food and beverage and hospitality workers had been called back? I read that somewhere and I can’t find it now. I don’t think we’d see a schedule until they are called back first.


I believe that was a WDWMagic forum post as well.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

ScubaCat said:


> There was no meeting on Monday for the holiday, so they moved Wednesday to Tuesday just for this week.


I thought that this was a press conference?


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Unprecedented
> 
> ...We’ll be wasted by 5pm


This could be a very dagerous drinking game.....


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> I believe that was a WDWMagic forum post as well.


It was. I made as clear as I possibly could that it was very much a rumor.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/05/...theme-parks-can-reopen-in-stage-3-state-says/


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Wait I'm confused, where did this Disney-announcing-on-Friday rumor start from?


It was copied from wdw magic which seems to be a hotbed for rumors.


----------



## Mit88

For a governor that was super conservative in their reopening approach not even a month ago, Newsom seems to have turned a complete 180 on his stance. This time last month it wouldnt be unreasonable to think Disneyland wouldnt open up the rest of the year. Now they could potentially open up before WDW


----------



## planecrazy63

Mit88 said:


> For a governor that was super conservative in their reopening approach not even a month ago, Newsom seems to have turned a complete 180 on his stance. This time last month it wouldnt be unreasonable to think Disneyland wouldnt open up the rest of the year. Now they could potentially open up before WDW


Not for debate - but the "what we know" about COVID-19 has changed greatly in the last month. In other words - we have gotten enough science to realize that lockdowns are less effective than targeted interventions and well the M words.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> For a governor that was super conservative in their reopening approach not even a month ago, Newsom seems to have turned a complete 180 on his stance. This time last month it wouldnt be unreasonable to think Disneyland wouldnt open up the rest of the year. Now they could potentially open up before WDW



I found that odd too. I mean, he really is doing an about face with his reopening phases...


----------



## Sandiz08

DL is a smaller operation, so likely it could open with WDW just as it closed with it.


----------



## Pickle Rick

planecrazy63 said:


> Not for debate - but the "what we know" about COVID-19 has changed greatly in the last month. In other words - we have gotten enough science to realize that lockdowns are less effective than targeted interventions and well the M words.



or maybe the data supports Newsom’s change in pace.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265357716731682823


----------



## Jiminy76

Mit88 said:


> For a governor that was super conservative in their reopening approach not even a month ago, Newsom seems to have turned a complete 180 on his stance. This time last month it wouldnt be unreasonable to think Disneyland wouldnt open up the rest of the year. Now they could potentially open up before WDW


Yes the states finances are dictating these moves at this point. Hence the recent 180 on opening things back up.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

What is EOB?


----------



## SarahC97

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What is EOB?


End of Business (day)


----------



## KSL

So, just to recap, we think:

Meeting later today and Friday are general COVID-19 updates
Meeting tomorrow morning is the Task Force, where Disney might possibly present.
Yes?


----------



## stayathomehero

I wonder if the California about face has to do with numbers out of New York. I'm not trying to be New York centric, but being that the epicenter of the pandemic in the US is having a sharp downward turn in the numbers this past week might have something going for it.


----------



## Raggou

KSL said:


> So, just to recap, we think:
> 
> Meeting later today and Friday are general COVID-19 updates
> Meeting tomorrow morning is the Task Force, where Disney might possibly present.
> Yes?



Yup this should be the case as far as im aware


----------



## EveDallas

cakebaker said:


> I'd put them up against any other amusement park in the country as the worst there is. Their plans sound good, they aren't going to actually do them. You'd have to live here to know just how bad they are.



I completely agree - Frontier City is the absolute worst. From where I live in Texas, it's about a three hour drive. My family and I took a weekend trip there a couple years ago. OMG - NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

WDW and Sea World will present plans tomorrow.  Both parks were inspected today.


----------



## cwaltjen

The OC mayor just reported that Disney will be presenting tomorrow.


----------



## dawnball

crickets


----------



## e_yerger

cwaltjen said:


> The OC mayor just reported that Disney will be presenting tomorrow.


*eagerly waits link to report*


----------



## Spridell

Disney will be presenting tomorrow and it looks like we will get an opening date.

Was just announced by the Mayor

Edit: you guys are fast LOL - multiple posts about this now


----------



## mattpeto

It's on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265376580903284736


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265375429952712707


----------



## cwaltjen

e_yerger said:


> *eagerly waits link to report*



I'm watching the live OC press conference and the mayor reported he met with both Seas world and Disney today.  Both will present at the task force meeting tomorrow morning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> This could be a very dagerous drinking game.....


You’ll be so occupied by the hangover the next day you won’t even remember all the ways Disney crushed your soul for at least 24 hours...


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Newsom hasn't done an about face or 180. Orange County looks to move to stage 3 sooner than other counties. I'm in LA county and still firmly in stage 1 here. Newsom never said Theme Parks were apart of stage 4, everyone just assumed they were. DL is way easier to open than WDW, too (on the same level as UO pretty much). I'm a DL AP, but only concerned about tomorrow's news about WDW and how it affects my July trip, however.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> Disney will be presenting tomorrow and it looks like we will get an opening date.
> 
> Was just announced by the Mayor
> 
> Edit: you guys are fast LOL - multiple posts about this now


Finally. And if we’re keeping score, Friday was wrong...so far. lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

cwaltjen said:


> I'm watching the live OC press conference and the mayor reported he met with both Seas world and Disney today.  Both will present at the task force meeting tomorrow morning.


The time has come.... WHY AM I SCARED?!


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Finally. And if we’re keeping score, Friday was wrong...so far. lol


Thank. Goodness.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> The time has come.... WHY AM I SCARED?!



I know why I am! They may not say what I want to hear!


----------



## woody337

gottalovepluto said:


> The time has come.... WHY AM I SCARED?!


I am too lol


----------



## cwaltjen

gottalovepluto said:


> The time has come.... WHY AM I SCARED?!


----------



## Spridell

@rteetz any inside info yet on the date?

You had the UO down


----------



## jflanderbo1

Definitely scared! I have reservations at OKW June 6-19.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265380242341814272


----------



## cakebaker

jflanderbo1 said:


> Definitely scared! I have reservations at OKW June 6-19.


You didn’t get a cancellation notice? Or are you DVC?


----------



## atricks

The Orange County department of health was on site at Walt Disney World and SeaWorld earlier today to review their procedures for reopening, which is part of the signoff for tomorrow.


----------



## Spridell

Disney has made it official

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265380242341814272


----------



## JacknSally

*Looks like I'm having a giant refillable bucket of popcorn for breakfast tomorrow!*


----------



## StephenM84

I hope and pray they open for my June 18th check in.


----------



## SierraT

Someone ought to take a poll on dates they think it will be.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

GUYS I AM SO EXCITED! Also I guess I better finish up any and all phone stuff I need to do with them today... I assume the lines are going to be a disaster soon  

As an edit: I can confirm I'm really excited because I'm wearing a fitbit and my heart rate *noticeably* increased upon reading that news. You know you have a Disney problem when.....


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I know why I am! They may not say what I want to hear!



If you’re July, I’m sure you’re fine. Proposing a plan when things are changing every week only to have to update and re propose a plan doesn’t sound fun or smart. I think June 15th-30th reservations (like myself) should be worried about hearing something they don’t want to hear


----------



## cakebaker

I’m just waiting for all the insiders to leak the details.


----------



## StephenM84

I agree. I'm June 18th and i'm prepared to hear something i'm not going to be happy with but i'll be grateful to move on with my life knowing what my plans for June will be. I also have a July 18th check in date booked.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265380242341814272


Well, definitely says "phased" opening which I guess we all knew already. Do you think we'll get more details, or just the date?


----------



## SierraT

Desantis said today Florida has been in Phase 1 for 3 weeks.  I really believe Disney is hoping for a Phase 2 opening and hopefully that will be soon.

All the restrictions are a real pain in the behind and things would be a heck of a lot easier to manage expectations, etc...


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Vern60 said:


> Well, definitely says "phased" opening which I guess we all knew already. Do you think we'll get more details, or just the date?


I assume we’ll get as much as USO gave us, which I’ll be thrilled with!


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> If you’re July, I’m sure you’re fine. Proposing a plan when things are changing every week only to have to update and re propose a plan doesn’t sound fun or smart. I think June 15th-30th reservations (like myself) should be worried about hearing something they don’t want to hear


Ours starts June 27th. It is split, so we’d lose a few days with a July 1, a vast majority of it with a July 5. I actually have a ton of just in case reservations so as to not get caught in the tail end of a cut off. Honestly, I don’t even know now how many...it’s crazy.


----------



## Vern60

You guys are all so far ahead of me. If things go well, I might buy airline tickets and book a Christmas visit 
I know it might be selfish but I really want to wait until things are more or less back to normal. At least fireworks and a few shows.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265380242341814272



Speculation - they don’t hype this up just to tell people August or even July. I think something (they did say phased) is coming in June.


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I assume we’ll get as much as USO gave us, which I’ll be thrilled with!



Yeah but if it is it will still be missing a lot of details people want to know like what specific rides, shows, etc will be closed and how they are going to manage capacity (both of which USO isn't go into details on)


----------



## Vern60

DGsAtBLT said:


> Speculation - they don’t hype this up just to tell people August or even July. I think something (they did say phased) is coming in June.


Like a couple more restaurants in DS? hehe


----------



## SierraT

Vern60 said:


> Like a couple more restaurants in DS? hehe



Mini Golf and Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Speculation - they don’t hype this up just to tell people August or even July. I think something (they did say phased) is coming in June.


That’s always seemed most sensible to me. To think they’d let Universal run a month unchallenged is still unbelievable to me. NBA or no NBA.


----------



## armerida

Interesting that the official announcement says phased reopening of the theme parks, no mention of hotels...


----------



## Spridell

DGsAtBLT said:


> Speculation - they don’t hype this up just to tell people August or even July. I think something (they did say phased) is coming in June.


Yeah I agree. By middle of June I think something at World will be open.


----------



## rteetz

I will start a separate news only thread soon. Discussion will continue here. News updates will come in the new thread so it’s much easier to find.


----------



## Mit88

Pessimist in me wants to say July 1st-5th soft openings - July 6th open to the public. 
Optimist in me says June 8th - 14th soft openings - June 15th open to the public


----------



## e_yerger

all of us right now:


----------



## mikejuliestl

Disney is briefing their plan tomorrow, Wednesday May 27th.  

Crossing fingers!!


----------



## e_yerger

armerida said:


> Interesting that the official announcement says phased reopening of the theme parks, no mention of hotels...


this just made me want to hurl.

why are we like this


----------



## jenjersnap

SierraT said:


> Mini Golf and Typhoon Lagoon.



Legit fear.


----------



## mikejuliestl

Watched the Universal brief on this station last week.  

Hopefully they show Disney’s as well.  Do we have a time yet?

http://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xs2BaWROnDv


----------



## e_yerger

why am i simultaneously excited like Christmas Eve before bed, but also want to jump off the roof from stress?


----------



## gappedout

mikejuliestl said:


> Watched the Universal brief on this station last week.
> 
> Hopefully they show Disney’s as well.  Do we have a time yet?
> 
> http://www.ocfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xs2BaWROnDv


I believe it is at 10am.


----------



## MickeyEars

It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Krandor said:


> Yeah but if it is it will still be missing a lot of details people want to know like what specific rides, shows, etc will be closed and how they are going to manage capacity (both of which USO isn't go into details on)


It probably will be missing, since that's not necessary info for the task force.  I'm sure we'll get it over the next few weeks (hopefully just weeks....) as we get closer to whatever the date is!  If not, we'll learn on the DisBoards when the parks open & we all go there!


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyEars said:


> It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?


It doesn’t say no resorts, just isn’t specifically included. I wouldn’t read a lot into that. Pretty sure opening resorts is part of their plan.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

The fact there isn't mention of hotels may be that details for resorts are released later, like Universal is doing and maybe they're waiting for the approval/announcement to do with CSR & NBA


----------



## koala1966

The Gaylord Palms convention center is scheduled to reopen June 25. I don't have a link, the information was in a email I got for a postponed convention.


----------



## mikejuliestl

MickeyEars said:


> It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?



I highly doubt that will be the case.  If I had to say no resorts or resorts only I would bet on resort guests only.


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyEars said:


> It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?



I'm guessing MK only with limited food options initially. Maybd MK resorts...? No parades or shows obviously.

I'm guessing this is a very rushed response to universal opening.


----------



## Tigger's ally

cakebaker said:


> It doesn’t say no resorts, just isn’t specifically included. I wouldn’t read a lot into that. Pretty sure opening resorts is part of their plan.


correct, it doesn't say that restrooms will be open either...


----------



## cakebaker

bridgetbriarrose said:


> The fact there isn't mention of hotels may be that details for resorts are released later, like Universal is doing and maybe they're waiting for the approval/announcement to do with CSR & NBA


Universals weren’t included because Universal doesn’t own them. For once, let’s not over analyze every word.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyEars said:


> It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?


We will find out tomorrow. Universal is doing it that way.


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> You’ll be so occupied by the hangover the next day you won’t even remember all the ways Disney crushed your soul for at least 24 hours...


I wish that were the case, I don't think there is enough alcohol or a strong enough hangover to numb the pain at this point. I almost wish they'd open just days after mine starts so I can just cancel my July trip and move to my November trip. I do have all the same ADRs now, it won't be as hot, if we are still wearing masks by then at least I won't die of heat stroke. My DH won't let me cancel it unless Disney isn't opening in time for our trip *sigh*. At this point I'm looking forward to bad news, as long as it's news, so I can move on (will still probably move on fairly drunk though).


----------



## MickeyEars

Okay I feel better now!!


----------



## mikejuliestl

rteetz said:


> We will find out tomorrow. Universal is doing it that way.



Not really.  Sure the first 4 days but I don’t think that qualifies as no resorts.


----------



## Spridell

koala1966 said:


> The Gaylord Palms convention center is scheduled to reopen June 25. I don't have a link, the information was in a email I got for a postponed convention.


First real hotel that we have info on opening that matches the size of WDW hotels.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I could see a faster opening meaning parks only, even phasing the parks in one by one. I think that P word (phased) may be important.

I do think if we hear June it doesn’t necessarily mean resorts, and our June/July planners don’t get to get off their roller coaster tomorrow.

(All speculation)


----------



## cakebaker

Tigger's ally said:


> correct, it doesn't say that restrooms will be open either...



This is true- maybe they’ll do portapotty’s.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

e_yerger said:


> why am i simultaneously excited like Christmas Eve before bed, but also want to jump off the roof from stress?



'cause you might be getting a new bike and you might be getting socks


----------



## jenjersnap

atricks said:


> The Orange County department of health was on site at Walt Disney World and SeaWorld earlier today to review their procedures for reopening, which is part of the signoff for tomorrow.



Wonder where they toured specifically - which parks(s) and if any resorts. Might be a clue.


----------



## cakebaker

Well, we had a least 2 pages of smiles and upbeat before we went down the rabbit hole of gloom and doom. I’m going to stay happy though! We’re finally getting some real news!


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> It probably will be missing, since that's not necessary info for the task force.  I'm sure we'll get it over the next few weeks (hopefully just weeks....) as we get closer to whatever the date is!  If not, we'll learn on the DisBoards when the parks open & we all go there!



Agree and universal still hasn't given that info and they have their first day open in about a week.


----------



## atricks

Updated Agenda for meeting is here:  
https://ocfl.app.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/file/670019085024

SeaWorld goes first, followed by Disney

Attached also if mobile doesn't work.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

cakebaker said:


> Ours starts June 27th. It is split, so we’d lose a few days with a July 1, a vast majority of it with a July 5. I actually have a ton of just in case reservations so as to not get caught in the tail end of a cut off. Honestly, I don’t even know now how many...it’s crazy.


Ha!  We have the exact same situation.  Are you staying until July 7th?  At the Fort?


----------



## rteetz

mikejuliestl said:


> Not really.  Sure the first 4 days but I don’t think that qualifies as no resorts.


Universal has not announced an opening plan for their resorts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Well, we had a least 2 pages of smiles and upbeat before we went down the rabbit hole of gloom and doom. I’m going to stay happy though! We’re finally getting some real news!



You know you could just quote people.


----------



## gottalovepluto

armerida said:


> Interesting that the official announcement says phased reopening of the theme parks, no mention of hotels...


Hotels weren’t included in UOR presentation. I think that is because the task force doesn’t have anything to do with them...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> Well, we had a least 2 pages of smiles and upbeat before we went down the rabbit hole of gloom and doom. I’m going to stay happy though! We’re finally getting some real news!



honestly, for the internet, that is pretty good! Go team!


----------



## jenjersnap

cakebaker said:


> Well, we had a least 2 pages of smiles and upbeat before we went down the rabbit hole of gloom and doom. I’m going to stay happy though! We’re finally getting some real news!



I am so very excited to get news tomorrow, but don’t want to get my hopes up too high. It really is a rollercoaster.


----------



## koala1966

Also I saw someone mention that they got a survey for a Loews property at Universal, I forget which one. I got one for Cabana Bay sometime in the past few days, which is the last UO resort we stayed at, just the same kind of questions as the pp, asking when we would next travel and what I would be expecting.


----------



## Quackers600

gottalovepluto said:


> Hotels weren’t included in UOR presentation. I think that is because the task force doesn’t have anything to do with them...


If I remember correctly, hotels have been given much more latitude in their choices about reopening, so Disney will likely focus more on the mechanics of their parks specifically.  However I would be surprised if there is no update related to hotel reservations and who exactly is given priority for park entrance while capacity is limited.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Speculation - they don’t hype this up just to tell people August or even July. I think something (they did say phased) is coming in June.


I’d be surprised if the opening was any later than June 15


----------



## JacknSally

cakebaker said:


> This is true- maybe they’ll do portapotty’s.



*Well, we just found my trip-cancelling point. *


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Soooooooooooo who's muting it during public comments, and who's going to be hanging on every word?  Lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

cwaltjen said:


> I'm watching the live OC press conference and the mayor reported he met with both Seas world and Disney today.  Both will present at the task force meeting tomorrow morning.


Do we know what time?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I’d be surprised if the opening was any later than June 15



Sven is that you????


----------



## stayathomehero

atricks said:


> SeaWorld goes first, followed by Disney



Well, Tyson doesn't fight before the undercard.


----------



## gappedout

LSUmiss said:


> Do we know what time?


10am


----------



## TexasChick123

I thought I’d come back today to see what the latest news is with the announcements today about DL can be a part of Phase 3 and WDW presenting tomorrow. I agree that the hotels are much less complex than the parks. I mean, hotels have social distancing built into them since you stay in different rooms. I bet they’re a lot less concerned about the hotels than the parks...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I’d be surprised if the opening was any later than June 15



June 15th, MK only (phased opening), virtual queues, what else did he say?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> June 15th, MK only (phased opening), virtual queues, what else did he say?



SECURE CIRCUIT


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Soooooooooooo who's muting it during public comments, and who's going to be hanging on every word?  Lol.



Public comments also know as the "I hate M" part of the presentation.


----------



## TexasChick123

DGsAtBLT said:


> June 15th, MK only (phased opening), virtual queues, what else did he say?



I just need the parks to reopen by June 29th. I made a backup reservation for Universal June 29-July 1st and kept my BLT reservation for July 1-4. We’ll see how that works out for me...


----------



## merry_nbright

DGsAtBLT said:


> June 15th, MK only (phased opening), virtual queues, what else did he say?



MK resorts only, too!


----------



## TexasChick123

I also wonder if “phased reopening” refers to the capacity rather than specific parks.


----------



## JacknSally

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Soooooooooooo who's muting it during public comments, and who's going to be hanging on every word?  Lol.



*Oh, absolutely hanging on every word. It's fascinating.*


----------



## Leigh L

koala1966 said:


> Also I saw someone mention that they got a survey for a Loews property at Universal, I forget which one. I got one for Cabana Bay sometime in the past few days, which is the last UO resort we stayed at, just the same kind of questions as the pp, asking when we would next travel and what I would be expecting.


I got one for Royal Pacific within the past week (we stayed a night in December).


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> The time has come.... WHY AM I SCARED?!



I'm sitting here sobbing... I have had three vacations scrapped, one today, and haven't cried once. I feel like I can finally breathe after three months.


----------



## gottalovepluto

atricks said:


> Updated Agenda for meeting is here:
> https://ocfl.app.box.com/s/jcwvdt5dxyekx2a8nx5ym0khgm65e6hh/file/670019085024
> 
> SeaWorld goes first, followed by Disney
> 
> Attached also if mobile doesn't work.


SeaWorld loading the deck with three people and WDW with their one


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I'm sitting here sobbing... I have had three vacations scrapped, one today, and haven't cried once. I feel like I can finally breathe after three months.


----------



## Derrrit

Searc said:


> South Dakota never had any Safer at Home policies, that's why they remained open. Florida does.


Indiana currently has everything open, you can go to shipshewana and shop till you drop right now while other states are completely locked down like a Orwellian novel.

I believe Florida was pretty early in opening up as well, they pretty much told all businesses that they could open a month or two ago.


----------



## Bjn10

Anyone else think Disney presents TMW and gets approved same day and they do some surprise thing at world of Disney the meeting is very early in the morning compared to last weeks


----------



## LSUmiss

gappedout said:


> 10am


I’m assuming 10am est?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Public comments also know as the "I hate M" part of the presentation.


You forgot these !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merry_nbright

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I'm sitting here sobbing... I have had three vacations scrapped, one today, and haven't cried once. I feel like I can finally breathe after three months.



I FEEL YOU!!! Thankfully, mine was “cancelled” last week, but it’s been a rough road ahead. This waiting game has just added most stress in a stressful time. Can only go up from here!


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Hotels weren’t included in UOR presentation. I think that is because the task force doesn’t have anything to do with them...


Resorts technically aren't included since hotels operate under different guidelines in the phased reopenings, they only have to get approval for the parks. I'm hoping they at least mention them tomorrow since they have control of their resorts, unlike UO.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bjn10 said:


> Anyone else think Disney presents TMW and gets approved same day and they do some surprise thing at world of Disney the meeting is very early in the morning compared to last weeks


No


----------



## gottalovepluto

TexasChick123 said:


> I also wonder if “phased reopening” refers to the capacity rather than specific parks.


I wish honestly!


----------



## cakebaker

JacknSally said:


> *Well, we just found my trip-cancelling point. *


 One word... Depends.


----------



## JacknSally

cakebaker said:


> One word... Depends.



*People think the MouseGear area smells bad now, just wait!*


----------



## gappedout

LSUmiss said:


> I’m assuming 10am est?


Yes!


----------



## jenjersnap

Leigh L said:


> I got one for Royal Pacific within the past week (we stayed a night in December).



I received one this morning from Portofino Bay (where we have never stayed, I have stayed at RPR and have HRH booked this summer). It asked my expectations re: housekeeping, amenities and food.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

stayathomehero said:


> Well, Tyson doesn't fight before the undercard.



although I kinda wish they had Disney go first and then SeaWorld just say "uh, yeah, same. ditto"


----------



## andyman8

Sarahslay said:


> Resorts technically aren't included since hotels operate under different guidelines in the phased reopenings, they only have to get approval for the parks. I'm hoping they at least mention them tomorrow since they have control of their resorts, unlike UO.


I think UOR didn't comment really on hotels because they're owned and managed by a third-party company entirely who was not bound by the Mayor's approval. Given the dynamics of UOR and Loews' partnership, my guess is UOR basically just gave Loews a head's up "we're announcing a reopening on June 5 tomorrow," and they said "okay." Given the close and integrated nature of the Disney Resorts with the parks, I'd be surprised if they didn't at least address the resorts tomorrow.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> I am so very excited to get news tomorrow, but don’t want to get my hopes up too high. It really is a rollercoaster.


 I’m just glad to get a start date. There are so many things that could happen that would cause us to cancel, but I want to know so I can just move on. But no, I’m not getting my hopes up at all. Just glad to hear something that’s not a bunch of rumors and speculation finally.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

TexasChick123 said:


> I just need the parks to reopen by June 29th. I made a backup reservation for Universal June 29-July 1st and kept my BLT reservation for July 1-4. We’ll see how that works out for me...


My reservation is for June 12-16.  I got The Email but it's still in MDE.  It would be awesome, if they opened on June 14/15, for them to let me keep it.  I'd be happy to spend a few days at the pool or in Disney Springs before the parks open!  I don't think it'll happen, but....happy thoughts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My reservation is for June 12-16.  I got The Email but it's still in MDE.  It would be awesome, if they opened on June 14/15, for them to let me keep it.  I'd be happy to spend a few days at the pool or in Disney Springs before the parks open!  I don't think it'll happen, but....happy thoughts.


Can you go in and modify the dates if you catch it prior to Disney cancelling it?


----------



## zumo104

shoegal9 said:


> Oh for sure, they can move people around. All I was saying that I don't think there will be a World Showcase devoid of cast members representing their home country  if EP were to open soon-ish as I have heard that some are not in the U.S. on the cultural exchange visa.



Hi Shoegal - was just reading this thread as a former Q1 at Epcot and saw that you are an immigration attorney - is it possible to contact you somehow to discuss a few questions I have? Consider it a jumpstart/initial case study to your dream job! Thanks so much


----------



## DisneyWishes14

gottalovepluto said:


> Can you go in and modify the dates if you catch it prior to Disney cancelling it?



If you mean modifying it to other dates in June, that's not possible anymore as they are not allowing June bookings anymore.


----------



## mikejuliestl

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Soooooooooooo who's muting it during public comments, and who's going to be hanging on every word?  Lol.



They could pre record the public comments and likely be 95% accurate.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I wish honestly!


Universal is calling theirs a phased opening too. I think it’s really just a simple matter of it meaning the parks aren’t going to open full blast from day one. I don’t think it has anything to do with the resorts. For me, it’s just a given that at least by whatever date the general public is allowed in, resorts will be open in some fashion. They may condense and not open them all, but they’ll be enough for anyone who has reservations for opening day and after.


----------



## MickeyEars

Does anyone know if DVC is allowing June reservations? I rented points so I can’t check myself. 
Thanks!!


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> We will find out tomorrow. Universal is doing it that way.





rteetz said:


> Universal has not announced an opening plan for their resorts.



May not have announced,  but I believe you can book some Universal resorts like HRH with rooms arrivals starting on 6/2 now


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyWishes14 said:


> If you mean modifying it to other dates in June, that's not possible anymore as they are not allowing June bookings anymore.


 
You can’t modify to dates in June, but like ours that starts in June, but goes into July- if they opened July 1, I can modify to drop off those June dates- or just make a whole new reservation. I don’t  have to lose the entire trip. 

But, should they announce a June opening, they might lift those restrictions, who knows.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> Can you go in and modify the dates if you catch it prior to Disney cancelling it?


Sadly no.    When they stopped accepting reservations for June, they stopped letting you modify it in June too, even just making it shorter.  I tried.  ((((


----------



## shoegal9

zumo104 said:


> Hi Shoegal - was just reading this thread as a former Q1 at Epcot and saw that you are an immigration attorney - is it possible to contact you somehow to discuss a few questions I have? Consider it a jumpstart/initial case study to your dream job! Thanks so much



I would love to- but I am employed by the federal government and therefore I cannot provide immigration legal counsel. But USCIS has information about immigration service providers/legal help at this link: https://www.uscis.gov/avoid-scams/find-legal-services. I hope this is helpful!


----------



## shoegal9

MickeyEars said:


> Does anyone know if DVC is allowing June reservations? I rented points so I can’t check myself.
> Thanks!!



Yes, DVC members are able to reserve rooms in June.


----------



## MickeyEars

Thank you!!


----------



## jflanderbo1

Yes, they are still allowing June reservations for the entire month. I have reservations for the 6th to the 19th.


----------



## woody337

TexasChick123 said:


> I also wonder if “phased reopening” refers to the capacity rather than specific parks.


Resort guests only?


----------



## jflanderbo1

They're also accepting them for the end of May, so wouldn't bank on if you'll actually get to use them or not.


----------



## Marionnette

MickeyEars said:


> Does anyone know if DVC is allowing June reservations? I rented points so I can’t check myself.
> Thanks!!


I can see available villas for the entire month of a June. But that doesn’t mean that I can book them.


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Sven is that you????


You’ve caught me


----------



## Janet McDonald

atricks said:


> The Orange County department of health was on site at Walt Disney World and SeaWorld earlier today to review their procedures for reopening, which is part of the signoff for tomorrow.


Do you know if they were at all four parks?


----------



## shoegal9

Marionnette said:


> I can see available villas for the entire month of a June. But that doesn’t mean that I can book them.



I booked a room recently for June (actually cancelled June 3rd and booked June 18th). So, if you go to reserve a villa in the member portal for June, the transaction will go through.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Janet McDonald said:


> Do you know if they were at all four parks?


No we don’t.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Sven is that you????


Let’s recall exactly what Sven said, just for the record.  

1)They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15.
2)Only the MK will open 
3) NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. 
4)There will be a "digital registry" for rides.
5)Epcot will open last


If he gets that all right, he will be forever a legend on the Dis. He may already be.


----------



## Violetspider

cakebaker said:


> Let’s recall exactly what Sven said, just for the record.
> 
> 1)They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15.
> 2)Only the MK will open
> 3) NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS.
> 4)There will be a "digital registry" for rides.
> 5)Epcot will open last
> 
> 
> If he gets that all right, he will be forever a legend on the Dis. He may already be.


Well, personally I hope Sven/Flynn/Finn is wrong about some of those things. I've been torturing myself trying to fix our fast passes.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Let’s recall exactly what Sven said, just for the record.
> 
> 1)They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15.
> 2)Only the MK will open
> 3) NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS.
> 4)There will be a "digital registry" for rides.
> 5)Epcot will open last
> 
> 
> If he gets that all right, he will be forever a legend on the Dis. He may already be.


He so far probably has one of those right with June 15. That's going by reservations that have been cancelled


----------



## Spaceguy55

IF Sven is right , then maybe the Cm's schedule comes out soon after the announcement ...that will give them about 2 weeks till the 15th and WDW will only be 10 days behind UO.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Let’s recall exactly what Sven said, just for the record.
> 
> 1)They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15.
> 2)Only the MK will open
> 3) NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS.
> 4)There will be a "digital registry" for rides.
> 5)Epcot will open last
> 
> 
> If he gets that all right, he will be forever a legend on the Dis. He may already be.



Out of all those things, I've got my money on 3 & 4.

I'll amend no character meetings to no typical character meetings. Shanghai is doing from a distance stuff, right?


----------



## Quackers600

In regards to a June 15th reopening date, has anyone considered like Shanghai, that WDW may open only to cast members first for limited test runs?  It seems likely to me, but I could be off base.


----------



## KayMichigan

I'm glad we're finally going to get some solid information!

Place your bets now! I hope it's June 15 but it wouldn't surprise me if it was July.


----------



## Violetspider

Quackers600 said:


> In regards to a June 15th reopening date, has anyone considered like Shanghai, that WDW may open only to cast members first for limited test runs?  It seems likely to me, but I could be off base.


Anything and everything is possible.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *People think the MouseGear area smells bad now, just wait!*



You mean you don't like that backup sewer smell ? Lol


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

From Disneyland website... 

Upon reopening, certain parks,* hotels, *restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. Vie 

Wonder what this means for hotels there?


----------



## Violetspider

KayMichigan said:


> I'm glad we're finally going to get some solid information!
> 
> Place your bets now! I hope it's June 15 but it wouldn't surprise me if it was July.


Really wanting it to be earlier than July. The longer it's open before we get there the better.


----------



## Krandor

Quackers600 said:


> In regards to a June 15th reopening date, has anyone considered like Shanghai, that WDW may open only to cast members first for limited test runs?  It seems likely to me, but I could be off base.



thst is what universal is doing so id put it at likeky.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brittney Cornwell said:


> From Disneyland website...
> 
> Upon reopening, certain parks,* hotels, *restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. Vie
> 
> Wonder what this means for hotels there?



That just sounds like a big cover your behind statement. Since it's so vast, makes speculating kinda hard.

Upon reopening, we can close, modify, or limit anything and everything if we feel like it, it doesn't matter if you spent a lot of money.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> Well, personally I hope Sven/Flynn/Finn is wrong about some of those things. I've been torturing myself trying to fix our fast passes.


Me too!


----------



## Violetspider

Brittney Cornwell said:


> From Disneyland website...
> 
> Upon reopening, certain parks,* hotels, *restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. Vie
> 
> Wonder what this means for hotels there?


I think it would be like when they opened SW:GE. Onsite hotels were guaranteed one entry into the land. I would think they would guarantee onsite guests entry into the parks for each day of their stay. The onsite resort prices would allow for nothing less IMO.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> He so far probably has one of those right with June 15. That's going by reservations that have been cancelled


Him and a thousand other people have made that claim. He doesn’t get legendary status if that’s all he gets right. It’s gonna take a home run. Not opening before June 15 is about as wide a window as you can open. Could be August and he’d still be technically right.


----------



## tinkerhon

1)They may not open then, but they will not open before June 15.
2)Only the MK will open 
3) NO FAST PASSES, NO CHARACTER MEETINGS AND VERY LIMITED RESTAURANTS. 
4)There will be a "digital registry" for rides.
5)Epcot will open last


If he gets that all right, he will be forever a legend on the Dis. He may already be.
[/QUOTE]

I would rather wear two masks than have Epcot open last!


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Him and a thousand other people have made that claim. He doesn’t get legendary status if that’s all he gets right. It’s gonna take a home run. Not opening before June 15 is about as wide a window as you can open. Could be August and he’d still be technically right.



If Sven gets all of his claims right, is it too soon to oust D’Amaro? I love D’Amaro, but Sven seems to have the foresight of a superhero if he gets everything right


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> If Sven gets all of his claims right, is it too soon to oust D’Amaro? I love D’Amaro, but Sven seems to have the foresight of a superhero if he gets everything right



Not him, but who's going to fight you too hard on Chapek?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brittney Cornwell said:


> From Disneyland website...
> 
> Upon reopening, certain parks,* hotels, *restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. Vie
> 
> Wonder what this means for hotels there?


It's just reminding folks they reserve the right to cancel your hotel reservation. They could be looking at consolidating to 1-2 out of 3 hotels for a bit if demand is down. Closing all the hotels for any amount of time while they have the parks open is the equivalent of throwing money at all the hotels a stone's throw away from their entrance so I can't imagine they'd go that route for very long!


----------



## Violetspider

Mit88 said:


> If Sven gets all of his claims right, is it too soon to oust D’Amaro? I love D’Amaro, but Sven seems to have the foresight of a superhero if he gets everything right


Who will initiate the Team Sven t-shirt run then?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> If Sven gets all of his claims right, is it too soon to oust D’Amaro? I love D’Amaro, but Sven seems to have the foresight of a superhero if he gets everything right


Sven still won't get my vote. Fellow is a downer even if he's a truth teller


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Fun Spot Kissimmee is now open.

Unlike the Orlando park, masks are required here.


----------



## snappy

DGsAtBLT said:


> That just sounds like a big cover your behind statement. Since it's so vast, makes speculating kinda hard.
> 
> Upon reopening, we can close, modify, or limit anything and everything if we feel like it, it doesn't matter if you spent a lot of money.


It reeks of lawyer speak.


----------



## Louis morrell

andyman8 said:


> Membership dues only pertain to the DVC “side” of the resort and don’t even cover every operating cost for that side, especially around staffing and management. If annual dues that we’re already coming in fully covered the cost of running a timeshare resort, then why would any have closed? There was never any legislation in Florida that shut down hotels and timeshares. At those mixed used resorts, they also don’t pay for front desk personnel, shopping and dining facilities, bell services, and many other front of house positions and costs. Also generally a “skeleton crew” is what the resorts are employing right now to maintain the hotels and keep them in good condition. Disney’s not going to operate those hotels with skeleton crews or even radically reduced crews, because that would mean they’re not filling nearly enough rooms to be making the “positive contribution” that Chapek discussed. Theoretically, the DVC resorts could be open right now, but I think it’s telling that they’re not.


Actualy member dues DO cover the entire cost to operate the DVC resort including transportation and property taxes. We also pay into a reserve fund to cover refurb.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Sorry if this was already posted, but looks like news of a June 5th proposed soft opening has leaked:

https://deadline.com/2020/05/walt-d...ednesday-universal-orlando-june-5-1202943635/
ETA: Sorry, misread the date.


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t think that they are going to announce a date tomorrow that will slam their call centers with weeks worth of canceled reservations. So my money is no latter than June 22.


----------



## Pyotr

Bruin_mouse said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but looks like news of a June 5th proposed soft opening has leaked:
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/05/walt-d...ednesday-universal-orlando-june-5-1202943635/


Nowhere in that article does it mention a June 5th date for WDW.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Membership dues only pertain to the DVC “side” of the resort and don’t even cover every operating cost for that side, especially around staffing and management. If annual dues that we’re already coming in fully covered the cost of running a timeshare resort, then why would any have closed? There was never any legislation in Florida that shut down hotels and timeshares. At those mixed used resorts, they also don’t pay for front desk personnel, shopping and dining facilities, bell services, and many other front of house positions and costs. Also generally a “skeleton crew” is what the resorts are employing right now to maintain the hotels and keep them in good condition. Disney’s not going to operate those hotels with skeleton crews or even radically reduced crews, because that would mean they’re not filling nearly enough rooms to be making the “positive contribution” that Chapek discussed. Theoretically, the DVC resorts could be open right now, but I think it’s telling that they’re not.



There are many reasons why DVC resorts were allowed to close but as owners, we have the property management contract with Disney, so they control the staff.

Lots of discussion about specifics on the DVC threads about it so won’t repeat it here!


----------



## RWinNOLA

Bruin_mouse said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but looks like news of a June 5th proposed soft opening has leaked:
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/05/walt-d...ednesday-universal-orlando-june-5-1202943635/



That article doesn’t say that WDW is proposing a June 5th soft opening, just that they are planning to announce plans for reopening.  The only mention of June 5 is in reference to Universal.


----------



## andyman8

Louis morrell said:


> Actualy member dues DO cover the entire cost to operate the DVC resort including transportation and property taxes. We also pay into a reserve fund to cover refurb.


So then why are the DVC resorts not open if all of their operating costs are being taken care of by the Membership? They've been allowed to this whole time. That'd be a win-win for Disney (no outbound cashflow, only inbound from shopping and dining). It's because all of the operating costs are not. Member dues do not cover "hotel-side" facilities and much of the resort's employmees. They contribute heavily to them; they cover maintenance costs, certain utilities, *some* transportation, infrastructure, and taxes. There are a lot more costs to operating a resort than just those. I am aware of the reserve fund, but the reserve fund is irrelevant here.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

RWinNOLA said:


> That article doesn’t say that WDW is proposing a June 5th soft opening, just that they are planning to announce plans for reopening.  The only mention of June 5 is in reference to Universal.


 
Oops sorry misread it.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> There are many reasons why DVC resorts were allowed to close but as owners, we have the property management contract with Disney, so they control the staff.
> 
> Lots of discussion about specifics on the DVC threads about it so won’t repeat it here!


I'm not saying they're not allowed to close at all. All I'm saying is that Disney has the option to already have their DVC resorts open if they wanted to (like some other timeshares) but they have chosen not to do that. That's absolutely their right, and my *guess* is that it has a lot to do with logistics and finances (and potentially health to a lesser extent)


----------



## SarahC97

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think that are going to announce a date tomorrow that will slam their call centers with weeks worth of canceled reservations. So my money is no latter than June 22.


That would be sweet since I have a reservation that begins on June 22.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think that are going to announce a date tomorrow that will slam their call centers with weeks worth of canceled reservations. So my money is no latter than June 22.


 I agree. I think the August rumor or the idea they’d stay closed until the NBA is done is pretty much out the window. My revised guess after June 1 was miserably wrong was the 15th. Think I’ll just stick with it. It could easily be the 22nd before we see a full opening though.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> I'm not saying they're not allowed to close at all. All I'm saying is that Disney has the option to already have their DVC resorts open if they wanted to (like some other timeshares) but they have chosen not to do that. That's absolutely their right, and my *guess* is that it has a lot to do with logistics and finances (and potentially health to a lesser extent)



The emergency powers and the property management agreement played a role and the health and safety of CMs that owners pay Disney to run the resorts was a big part of it.

Nothing to do with finance...not a legal reason to shut them down.  Once state of emergency was declared, they chose to excercise   based on safety.  Disney also decided they didn’t want to operate resorts, including DVC, during those government orders, to protect the CMs who would have had to work.


----------



## tidefan

Sandisw said:


> The emergency powers and the property management agreement played a role and the health and safety of CMs that owners pay Disney to run the resorts was a big part of it.
> 
> Nothing to do with finance...not a legal reason to shut them down.  Once state of emergency was declared, they chose to excercise   based on safety.  Disney also decided they didn’t want to operate resorts, including DVC, during those government orders, to protect the CMs who would have had to work.


@Sandisw , did you ever get clarification about HHI then since the State of Emergency in South Carolina expired on May 12?


----------



## Eric Smith

Bruin_mouse said:


> Sorry if this was already posted, but looks like news of a June 5th proposed soft opening has leaked:
> 
> https://deadline.com/2020/05/walt-d...ednesday-universal-orlando-june-5-1202943635/
> ETA: Sorry, misread the date.


That was a deceptive title.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> I agree. I think the August rumor or the idea they’d stay closed until the NBA is done is pretty much out the window. My revised guess after June 1 was miserably wrong was the 15th. Think I’ll just stick with it. It could easily be the 22nd before we see a full opening though.


I still think that the 15th could turn out to be the day.  I think that is what I first predicted months ago now, but I’m so much older now I can’t remember for sure.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think that they are going to announce a date tomorrow that will slam their call centers with weeks worth of canceled reservations. So my money is no latter than June 22.


Now we just have to see what parts will be open..! I'm just hoping that everything is ready to go, and that my Mickey's not-so-scary Halloween party will happen... going in August.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> The emergency powers and the property management agreement played a role and the health and safety of CMs that owners pay Disney to run the resorts was a big part of it.
> 
> Nothing to do with finance...not a legal reason to shut them down.  Once state of emergency was declared, they chose to excercise   based on safety.  Disney also decided they didn’t want to operate resorts, including DVC, during those government orders, to protect the CMs who would have had to work.


Again, not saying Disney made the decision to close based on finances initially; it was based on health and safety upon closing. But at this point, with other timeshares in Florida now resuming operations and the stay at home orders lifted, they *could* have all DVC resorts reopened. Would it be wise? I don't know, but I do know that if they wanted them open, they'd be open at this point. That begs the question why they aren't? Disney can still say health and safety, but other timeshares in Florida have come to a different conclusion and reopened earlier. Now, I'm not saying Members have a legal leg to stand on at all. At this point, it's hard to argue with health and safety, and there are additional protections for Disney. Again, I'm not arguing Members have a right to expect them open or that they even should be open. All I'm saying is that Disney could argue the "emergency" has ended and reopen them. They have not. I'd argue that _part of that_ is a business decision (whether they admit it or not). DVC is as much a business (albeit a more complicated one) as any other division of WDW and TWDC, and any business is of course going to consider financial and business interests in any sort of reopening. My whole point originally was that it might not make financial sense to have DVC Resorts operating months before a park reopening. It's a moot point now, given that we'll (hopefully) have some reopening answers tomorrow. You're more than welcome to disagree, but that's my opinion (as valid as any). That's all I'm going to say, as this has very little to do with the topic of this thread.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Again, not saying Disney made the decision to close based on finances initially; it was based on health and safety upon closing. But at this point, with other timeshares in Florida now resuming operations and the stay at home orders lifted, they *could* have all DVC resorts reopened. Would it be wise? I don't know, but I do know that if they wanted them open, they'd be open at this point. That begs the question why they aren't? Disney can still say health and safety, but other timeshares in Florida have come to a different conclusion and reopened earlier. Now, I'm not saying Members have a legal leg to stand on at all. At this point, it's hard to argue with health and safety, and there are additional protections for Disney. Again, I'm not arguing Members have a right to expect them open or that they even should be open. All I'm saying is that Disney could argue the "emergency" has ended and reopen them. They have not. I'd argue that _part of that_ is a business decision (whether they admit it or not). DVC is as much a business (albeit a more complicated one) as any other division of WDW and TWDC, and any business is of course going to consider financial and business interests in any sort of reopening. My whole point originally was that it might not make financial sense to have DVC Resorts operating months before a park reopening. It's a moot point now, given that we'll (hopefully) have some reopening answers tomorrow. You're more than welcome to disagree, but that's my opinion (as valid as any). That's all I'm going to say, as this has very little to do with the topic of this thread.



Actually, the state of emergency is still in effect in Florida.  But, you are right, this isn’t the topic of the thread.


----------



## Brianstl




----------



## Sandisw

The above picture gives me hope! Gosh...it is like being a 5 year old waiting for Santa to come.


----------



## DebbieB

MickeyEars said:


> It says theme parks not resorts. Does that mean no resorts at first?



It’s my understanding that the resorts are not included in the task force.  Disney can do what they want.  That’s why Universal didn’t mention resorts.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Sandisw said:


> The above picture gives me hope! Gosh...it is like being a 5 year old waiting for Santa to come.



Disneyland has pictures as well.


----------



## andyman8

Just wanted to add (take it for what it's worth): I just spoke with a few friends of mine who are Parks Ops CMs (don't want to say which specific lines of business) spread across three of the four parks, and none of them have been called back yet or heard about a reopening date. These are all younger CMs (but we're not talking about new hires by any means; full-timers for the most part) with less seniority, so they wouldn't be the very first to be called back but I'd expect them to be back at work when their parks reopen.


----------



## Bjn10




----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I agree. I think the August rumor or the idea they’d stay closed until the NBA is done is pretty much out the window. My revised guess after June 1 was miserably wrong was the 15th. Think I’ll just stick with it. It could easily be the 22nd before we see a full opening though.



The “No guests until NBA is done” guesses were far more misinformed than people who held out hope June 1st


----------



## e_yerger

TheMaxRebo said:


> 'cause you might be getting a new bike and you might be getting socks


As someone who doesn’t know how to ride a bike, and has exactly 7 pairs of socks, i don’t know how to feel about this


----------



## chicagoshannon

DebbieB said:


> It’s my understanding that the resorts are not included in the task force.  Disney can do what they want.  That’s why Universal didn’t mention resorts.


Correct hotels/resorts were never required to close in Florida so they can just open whenever they want.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/flor...disney-world-ahead-of-reopening-announcement/


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> Just wanted to add (take it for what it's worth): I just spoke with a few friends of mine who are Parks Ops CMs (don't want to say which specific lines of business) spread across three of the four parks, and none of them have been called back yet or heard about a reopening date. These are all younger CMs (but we're not talking about new hires by any means; full-timers for the most part) with less seniority, so they wouldn't be the very first to be called back but I'd expect them to be back at work when their parks reopen.


I don’t see how the front line cast members would need to go back more than a week before opening.  I don’t see the training taking more than a couple days at most.


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t see how the front line cast members would need to go back more than a week before opening.  I don’t see the training taking more than a couple days at most.


I agree, especially for CMs with that seniority. I was just putting it out there in case anyone was wondering if Disney had put out any sort of internal notice on The Hub or something. Just wanted to share what information I had.


----------



## CouponGirl

rteetz said:


> I will start a separate news only thread soon. Discussion will continue here. News updates will come in the new thread so it’s much easier to find.


I wish I could triple like this post... thanks!


----------



## TexasChick123

andyman8 said:


> I agree, especially for CMs with that seniority. I was just putting it out there in case anyone was wondering if Disney had put out any sort of internal notice on The Hub or something. Just wanted to share what information I had.



They have to be VERY careful with info getting out to the public. Disney is a publicly traded company. There are legal implications if news gets out before Disney makes an announcement or approves an announcement.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t see how the front line cast members would need to go back more than a week before opening.  I don’t see the training taking more than a couple days at most.



depends on the job. Some will require a lot more prep work to get ready. A merc location not as much but eating places will have more prep work to do.  The main extra time will be for managers or chefs getting supply chains and orders started.


----------



## e_yerger

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...inish-basketball-season-at-walt-disney-world/
Please tell me why I read this article like they would be sleeping at WWOS  Lebron sleepin on the floor in a rollaway cot


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

andyman8 said:


> I agree, especially for CMs with that seniority. I was just putting it out there in case anyone was wondering if Disney had put out any sort of internal notice on The Hub or something. Just wanted to share what information I had.


Thank you for the update.  The cast member in our household has heard nothing as well.  And he’s got high seniority and communicates with other cast members.  It’s been exceptionally quiet.  He did mention that HR is supposed to call when they’re getting ready to go back to check availability status before scheduling.  Not sure if that’s the actual case since things keep changing.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

e_yerger said:


> this just made me want to hurl.
> 
> why are we like this


I know, I was so eager to know something and now scared


----------



## Brianstl

armerida said:


> Interesting that the official announcement says phased reopening of the theme parks, no mention of hotels...


They don’t have to present a plan to reopen the hotels.  They do have to present a plan to reopen the theme parks.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Brianstl said:


>


No way they post this today and then say something negative tomorrow.  I'm optimistic tomorrow is going to be surprising in a good way.


----------



## e_yerger

thingaboutarsenal said:


> No way they post this today and then say something negative tomorrow.  I'm optimistic tomorrow is going to be surprising in a good way.


Depends on how people take things. This security guy could be excited to see you because only MK will be open.


----------



## Sarahslay

e_yerger said:


> Depends on how people take things. This security guy could be excited to see you because only MK will be open.


Well, we’re all in need to get back to our laughing place so I refuse to read in to this in a negative way.


----------



## Jiminy76

thingaboutarsenal said:


> No way they post this today and then say something negative tomorrow.  I'm optimistic tomorrow is going to be surprising in a good way.


I want to be optimistic but will not allow myself to get too excited until I hear the actual plan and dates tomorrow. At this point I would have to believe we could be looking at least at having some parks open by late June/ early July given the Twitter post.  This is much better as the past few days I was really starting to feel they were leaning towards the end of August before opening any parks.

I'll finally get off the ledge once we hear about the DVC resorts opening up so I can get an idea if my scheduled late July trip can actually happen and what parks will be open during this time. I still have a bad feeling about Epcot opening last and I'm concerned they may not open up until late summer in an effort to catch up on construction.


----------



## Lisa75

Jiminy76 said:


> I want to be optimistic but will not allow myself to get too excited until I hear the actual plan and dates tomorrow. At this point I would have to believe we could be looking at least at having some parks open by late June/ early July given the Twitter post.  This is much better as the past few days I was really starting to feel they were leaning towards the end of August before opening any parks.
> 
> I'll finally get off the ledge once we hear about the DVC resorts opening up so I can get an idea if my scheduled late July trip can actually happen and what parks will be open during this time. I still have a bad feeling about Epcot opening last and I'm concerned they may not open up until late summer in an effort to catch up on construction.



Me too!  That’s going to be a crowded DVC ledge tomorrow.  I’m wondering if we’ll know anything from the announcement itself or have to wait for MS page to update.   Or get through to MS.


----------



## rteetz

For those wanting to follow news updates in a thread without chatter.

Walt Disney World Reopening Updates (News Only)


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Call me an optimist.  Just tacked on a one week townhouse rental after our July 1-9 Riviera stay.


----------



## Louis morrell

andyman8 said:


> So then why are the DVC resorts not open if all of their operating costs are being taken care of by the Membership? They've been allowed to this whole time. That'd be a win-win for Disney (no outbound cashflow, only inbound from shopping and dining). It's because all of the operating costs are not. Member dues do not cover "hotel-side" facilities and much of the resort's employmees. They contribute heavily to them; they cover maintenance costs, certain utilities, *some* transportation, infrastructure, and taxes. There are a lot more costs to operating a resort than just those. I am aware of the reserve fund, but the reserve fund is irrelevant here.



I never said we, DVC owners cover any costs of the hotel side. Owners at mixed use resorts do however pay for the portion of those services as they use. You should take the time to look over an annual dues statement. Everything we pay for is itemized. I promise you Disney doesn't give us anything for free. At any rate it does nothing for me to try to change your mind. Opinion vs fact is a no win. Good day to you.


----------



## tcherjen

I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow too-
I have great fast passes.
You know the last time I had them???
Spring break week, when they closed and cancelled us all.
Here’s to hoping, we get to go and enjoy


----------



## joyjoy

I've rescheduled our first DVC trip 4 times since all this started and we're now at 23 - 30 June (Poly).  For our originally scheduled trip, I had character meals and tea with Alice and fireworks dessert parties.   I had 8 days of solid gold FP+.  Right now, I can't get an Animator's Experience at AK to save my life and can't figure out where Alice has gone and guess what?  DO. NOT. CARE.  We will see ITTBAB, ride Barnstormer and watch the Pixar shorts and do the Disney Jr. Dance Party  all day long, every day.  So hopeful for tomorrow's news...I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP!


----------



## cakebaker

tcherjen said:


> I am anxiously awaiting tomorrow too-
> I have great fast passes.
> You know the last time I had them???
> Spring break week, when they closed and cancelled us all.
> Here’s to hoping, we get to go and enjoy


 We had the perfect line up starting March 16, but something came up. I have all the luck.


----------



## anthony2k7

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Thank you for the update.  The cast member in our household has heard nothing as well.  And he’s got high seniority and communicates with other cast members.  It’s been exceptionally quiet.  He did mention that HR is supposed to call when they’re getting ready to go back to check availability status before scheduling.  Not sure if that’s the actual case since things keep changing.




How big is disney's HR team? That's a LOT of phone calls they have got to make!!


----------



## JayMunOne

I've been told from a lifeguard CM that their contract only requires five days notice.


----------



## wareagle57

JayMunOne said:


> I've been told from a lifeguard CM that their contract only requires five days notice.



someone said earlier it’s 5 days by phone or 10 days by mail. I think they would send out the letters ahead of the phone calls though so it times out the same.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> someone said earlier it’s 5 days by phone or 10 days by mail. I think they would send out the letters ahead of the phone calls though so it times out the same.


DS CM got texts not letters. and yes it can be as late as 5 days out


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> DS CM got texts not letters. and yes it can be as late as 5 days out



Was the DS CM schedules posted where it is that you see the schedules posted or did they only receive the texts/phone calls?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

e_yerger said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...inish-basketball-season-at-walt-disney-world/
> Please tell me why I read this article like they would be sleeping at WWOS  Lebron sleepin on the floor in a rollaway cot



Bob Chapek: We want you to have the experience that all you "All Stars" deserve!


----------



## yulilin3

Janet McDonald said:


> Was the DS CM schedules posted where it is that you see the schedules posted or did they only receive the texts/phone calls?


no, they were sent a text telling them to go to DS on a specific date, and from there they were given paper schedules. They gave shifts to FT with seniority
Just to add as I have repeated many times, I only see my DD schedule and I can check on the SWGE fb page, but I also have many friends that are CM that have been telling me what they've known. Each land/attraction/store has a closed group fb page where they talk and exchange shifts and so on, no word anywhere on call backs. The only weird thing as a friend in costuming told me some CM where called back to work on a SW costume, they worked only a couple of days and they lost their furloughed. She can't tell me exactly what costume or why they worked on it

Another thing that I have asked all my CM friend is how long they think they need to be back before they reopen, all of them have said a week. Even a friend that works at BC in the bakery slash gift shop. She tells me that to restock all non perishables and perishables takes less than a week. I asked her how long they take for delivery once an order has been put (of non perishables and everything else) she said usually 5 days.
Remember when some were saying there was no way Disney would be ready, well, they did the inspection yesterday and it looks like they are ready and all infrastructure, markers, signage is set.


----------



## JaNelson38

FWIW, Disney stock is up almost 3% this morning in pre-market trading ahead of their plan submittal, after rising a couple of percent yesterdya.  Obviously there's nothing negative or tentative on Wall St among investors right now.

I'll be very interested to hear the details of the plan, with the open date being secondary.  The rules/restrictions/capacity and what will or wont be open will be a driving factor for me personally in whether my family visits this fall as we are hoping.  Once rules and restrictions are put in place - even for the 'right reasons' - they become very, very hard to reverse.  Disney will have a very fine line to walk with regards to implementing a bunch of regulations while at the same time actually allowing its guests to enjoy themselves on what for most people is a once-in-a-lifetime vacation.


----------



## MI_firefighter

Is there anyplace to listen to the announcement this morning?


----------



## stayathomehero

Good morning, Disboarders. Who's ready??


----------



## Jroceagles

MI_firefighter said:


> Is there anyplace to listen to the announcement this morning?


You tube.


----------



## cakebaker

MI_firefighter said:


> Is there anyplace to listen to the announcement this morning?


https://www.youtube.com/user/orangetvfl


----------



## Sarahslay

JaNelson38 said:


> FWIW, Disney stock is up almost 3% this morning in pre-market trading ahead of their plan submittal, after rising a couple of percent yesterdya.  Obviously there's nothing negative or tentative on Wall St among investors right now.
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear the details of the plan, with the open date being secondary.  The rules/restrictions/capacity and what will or wont be open will be a driving factor for me personally in whether my family visits this fall as we are hoping.  Once rules and restrictions are put in place - even for the 'right reasons' - they become very, very hard to reverse.  Disney will have a very fine line to walk with regards to implementing a bunch of regulations while at the same time actually allowing its guests to enjoy themselves on what for most people is a once-in-a-lifetime vacation.


What they are going to do is just as important as the date in my eyes for our trip, because it's not just the fact that they're opening, it's what exactly will be open by our trip and what they are doing with restrictions to determine if we will actually go or not. I do however think that there won't be as many "once in a lifetime" visitors right now, at least not near the beginning. If this were a "once in a lifetime" for me I would reschedule for next year, make it even bigger and wait until I can have a more full experience. This is my 7th trip in a 12 month span so I'm not as concerned, I still want to be able to enjoy myself and go to the parks, but it's not as big of a deal if I miss out on a few things this time.


----------



## Krandor

Sarahslay said:


> What they are going to do is just as important as the date in my eyes for our trip, because it's not just the fact that they're opening, it's what exactly will be open by our trip and what they are doing with restrictions to determine if we will actually go or not. I do however think that there won't be as many "once in a lifetime" visitors right now, at least not near the beginning. If this were a "once in a lifetime" for me I would reschedule for next year, make it even bigger and wait until I can have a more full experience. This is my 7th trip in a 12 month span so I'm not as concerned, I still want to be able to enjoy myself and go to the parks, but it's not as big of a deal if I miss out on a few things this time.



detsoos of what specifically  is open or not open inside each park we may not get (universal didn’t give that). If they are not opening all parks we’ll hear that  

I expect most of the info on procedures will be very similar to ever we heard from universal plus some transportation info and if all 4 parks are opening together.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Sarahslay said:


> What they are going to do is just as important as the date in my eyes for our trip, because it's not just the fact that they're opening, it's what exactly will be open by our trip and what they are doing with restrictions to determine if we will actually go or not. I do however think that there won't be as many "once in a lifetime" visitors right now, at least not near the beginning. If this were a "once in a lifetime" for me I would reschedule for next year, make it even bigger and wait until I can have a more full experience. This is my 7th trip in a 12 month span so I'm not as concerned, I still want to be able to enjoy myself and go to the parks, but it's not as big of a deal if I miss out on a few things this time.


I agree with you.  I have several friends who were supposed to take once in a lifetime trips with their families over spring break and they have all either rescheduled for next year or not rescheduled at all yet.  But for my family we go often, so I’m still hanging on for July (or October as back up).  I don’t need THE full experience, but I do need AN experience that justifies (for us) the cost of the trip.  We are willing to live without some things but definitely not others.   If we have to wait until next year for an enjoyable (to us) trip we will.  Gosh is it 10am yet??!!


----------



## cakebaker

Sarahslay said:


> I do however think that there won't be as many "once in a lifetime" visitors right now, at least not near the beginning.


We have 2 friends planning on traveling with us that have never been. Most likely, they're going to back out, at our suggestion. I wouldn't want whatever these conditions are to be a first impression. We go often enough that I'm willing to give on most things. Like everyone else, even we have a few musts, but not many. IF they open for our trip, we're most likely going to shorten it quite a bit. I want to go, regardless of the dimished experience, but I don't want to spend what it takes to stay for 13 days. Most like we'll cut back to 4-5 days, depending on what happens.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I’m so ready!!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

stayathomehero said:


> Good morning, Disboarders. Who's ready??
> 
> View attachment 497284




That tapstlye is open!

And so’s that store!

I didn’t know they did that anymore!

Do you think they'll increase their ticket rates…?



For months we’ve roamed these Twitter tweets

They'll need to keep the parks clean and neat!

Finally they’re opening up the gates!



There’ll be actual real live people

Though they'll have to wear their masks

But wow! That's not too much to ask!



’Cause for the first time in forever

There’ll be attractions, there’ll be meals!

For the first time in forever

I’ll get all those Disney feels…

Don’t know if the rule following will be lax

Or in enforcement will be firm!

But for the first time in forever

I'll be inside the berm!


----------



## Sarahslay

Krandor said:


> detsoos of what specifically  is open or not open inside each park we may not get (universal didn’t give that). If they are not opening all parks we’ll hear that
> 
> I expect most of the info on procedures will be very similar to ever we heard from universal plus some transportation info and if all 4 parks are opening together.


Since they said they would be presenting their phased reopening today I figure they will give an outline of how that reopening will occur, if they don't their phone lines will be flooded with people asking tons of questions and I'm sure that's exactly what they don't want. I know they more than likely won't spell out if certain rides are closed, but UO did talk about the closing of their kids splash pad/play areas and the turning off of water features on rides that have them (like mists/sprays). We really just want to know, if they are doing one park at a time opening, what that timeline is and how it coincides with our trip. We've already expected Epcot to probably not be open, and while my DH is sad (it's his favorite park and he hasn't been in 2.5 years so he really wants to go) we both say if that's the only one closed we will find other dining replace our Epcot ADRs and deal with it, we do have a December trip booked, and will be booking a summer 2021 trip once 2021 is released so we know we'll be back. However, if they are only on park one or two of opening and we're left with only one or two parks then we will probably cancel this trip and stick with our back up. We don't even mind if a few rides are closed, and expect some shows and stuff to be closed, but having most of the parks closed would definitely be a deal breaker.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> That tapstlye is open!
> 
> And so’s that store!
> 
> I didn’t know they did that anymore!
> 
> Do you think they'll increase their ticket rates…?
> 
> 
> 
> For months we’ve roamed these Twitter tweets
> 
> They'll need to keep the parks clean and neat!
> 
> Finally they’re opening up the gates!
> 
> 
> 
> There’ll be actual real live people
> 
> Though they'll have to wear their masks
> 
> But wow! That's not too much to ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ’Cause for the first time in forever
> 
> There’ll be attractions, there’ll be meals!
> 
> For the first time in forever
> 
> I’ll get all those Disney feels…
> 
> Don’t know if the rule following will be lax
> 
> Or in enforcement will be firm!
> 
> But for the first time in forever
> 
> I'll be inside the berm!


no matter what happens today, you win. This is priceless


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m so ready!!!!!


I know the meeting starts at 10am but since it looks like SeaWorld is first I’m telling myself the real meeting starts at 11am to reign in my expectations


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I know the meeting starts at 10am but since it looks like SeaWorld is first I’m telling myself the real meeting starts at 11am to reign in my expectations



Even before seaworld is public comment period with TWELVE explanation points.


----------



## PamNC

can we watch it live? if so, anyone have the link


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> I know the meeting starts at 10am but since it looks like SeaWorld is first I’m telling myself the real meeting starts at 11am to reign in my expectations





Krandor said:


> Even before seaworld is public comment period with TWELVE explanation points.


Ugh yes, I’ll be muting those public comments this time!!  I am interested to hear what Sea World has to say though - they were testing rides with the M word and I want to see if they talk about that.


----------



## Sarahslay

Krandor said:


> Even before seaworld is public comment period with TWELVE explanation points.


All capital letters too.


----------



## Krandor

PamNC said:


> can we watch it live? if so, anyone have the link



Go to orange TV.   it is streamed


----------



## yulilin3

PamNC said:


> can we watch it live? if so, anyone have the link


https://www.orangecountyfl.net/OpenGovernment/OrangeTVVisionTV/OrangeTVLive.aspx#.Xs5gUDpKiM8or youtube
https://www.youtube.com/user/orangetvfl


----------



## hertamaniac

I will be eager to see if there is anything mentioned about DCL.  I know several other cruise lines are targeting August 1st to resume operations.


----------



## yulilin3

they're talking about inspections now
one of the inspectors just said they are satisfied with what they saw and he recommends moving the reopening plans for both parks forward
https://www.youtube.com/user/orangetvfl


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> I will be eager to see if there is anything mentioned about DCL.  I know several other cruise lines are targeting August 1st to resume operations.



At this meeting?   no.  The cruise lines don't operate under US govermental authority.


----------



## Hummingbird

I've been pretty calm and very "roll with the punches" during this entire thing, even reserving myself to the fact that my grandson's birthday on-site stay wouldn't be happening. But now that we are finally getting a date my stomach is in knots. I haven't felt this anxious about anything in a long long time.


----------



## merry_nbright

T MINUS 1 HOUR and 10 MINUTES!


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I will be eager to see if there is anything mentioned about DCL.  I know several other cruise lines are targeting August 1st to resume operations.


I wouldn’t expect it since that’s outside Orange County.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

The Disney springs line is crazy right now. I can’t believe people get up at 8:00am to go to the Disney store. Just order your stuff online


----------



## woody337

merry_nbright said:


> T MINUS 1 HOUR and 10 MINUTES!


Im SOOOOOOOOOO nervous !!!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect it since that’s outside Orange County.



Yeah, someone else mentioned that.  But, maybe Disney will release a PR today about DCL.


----------



## CastAStone

Just posted this on the main news board but I figured you all would be interested too:

Pretty darn significant changes to the COVID notes on the Disneyland and Disney World sites this morning, indicating that they may have certain parks closed entirely, and that they will cancel reservations for both hotels and restaurants:

*Disney World:*
Upon reopening, *theme parks, Disney Resort hotels*, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on directions from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing.

Additionally, attractions, experiences, services and amenities may have limited availability or may remain closed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. *We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media, or purchases and provide applicable refunds.

Disneyland*
Upon reopening,* certain parks*, *hotels*, restaurants, attractions, and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity, and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. *We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media, or purchases and provide applicable refunds.*


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> Just posted this on the main news board but I figured you all would be interested too:
> 
> Pretty darn significant changes to the COVID notes on the Disneyland and Disney World sites this morning, indicating that they may have certain parks closed entirely, and that they will cancel reservations for both hotels and restaurants:


That all sounds pretty much like the one they added the other day, I don't see anything new.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The Disney springs line is crazy right now. I can’t believe people get up at 8:00am to go to the Disney store. Just order your stuff online



A line that leads to a virtual queue! 

CM greets you takes your info, you get a confirmation text and wait to be contacted to get through the doors.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I will be eager to see if there is anything mentioned about DCL.  I know several other cruise lines are targeting August 1st to resume operations.


No. That is not under this committee at all.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

yulilin3 said:


> they're talking about inspections now
> one of the inspectors just said they are satisfied with what they saw and he recommends moving the reopening plans for both parks forward
> https://www.youtube.com/user/orangetvfl



I thought the meeting was at 10am?!?  Or is there a pre meeting going on now?


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> No. That is not under this committee at all.



I understand, but perhaps this is a good day for Disney to release a PR related to DCL.


----------



## armerida

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I thought the meeting was at 10am?!?  Or is there a pre meeting going on now?


That was just the Tourism meeting, the one we're most interested in is at 10 : )


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I understand, but perhaps this is a good day for Disney to release a PR related to DCL.


Chapek will be on CNBC at 11am EST.

Cutting it close to the OC task force meeting if the meeting hasn’t gotten around to WDW yet he could jump in front of it...if they interview him at 11.


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A line that leads to a virtual queue!
> 
> CM greets you takes your info, you get a confirmation text and wait to be contacted to get through the doors.
> 
> View attachment 497301



Oh my god, so not worth it! 

Sounds like you can't really just go in and browse alone?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Oh my god, so not worth it!
> 
> Sounds like you can't really just go in and browse alone?



As guests are updating on twitter, now hearing Marketplace Co-op also has a virtual queue.

Wonder what that will mean for the shops in the parks?


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> As guests are updating on twitter, now hearing Marketplace Co-op also has a virtual queue.



Makes you wonder if they will do that at some of the stores in the parks.


----------



## JaNelson38

FWIW, they reported on Fox Business just now during their report on the upcoming Disney opening plan that Universal's announcement of a June 5 opening "caught Disney off guard", and that it basically accelerated Disney finalizing their plans and setting a date. 

If that's true, that's both amazing and disappointing.  I figured Disney would be a leader, not a follower in all of this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Krandor said:


> Makes you wonder if they will do that at some of the stores in the parks.



Was just thinking the very same thing!   Edited my post as you were posting..


----------



## Yooperroo

CastAStone said:


> *Disney World:*
> Upon reopening, *theme parks, Disney Resort hotels*, restaurants, attractions, experiences and other offerings may be modified and will be limited in capacity and subject to limited availability or closure, based on directions from health experts and government officials to promote physical distancing.
> 
> Additionally, attractions, experiences, services and amenities may have limited availability or may remain closed. We will provide more information as it becomes available. *We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media, or purchases and provide applicable refunds.
> 
> Disneyland*
> Upon reopening,* certain parks*, *hotels*, restaurants, attractions, and other offerings will be modified or unavailable, will have limited capacity, and will be subject to limited availability or even closure, and park admission and offerings are not guaranteed. *We reserve the right to cancel any reservations, admission media, or purchases and provide applicable refunds.*


I'm pretty sure they added that a week or so ago when they updated that they were only taking reservations July 1st forward.


----------



## Farro

JaNelson38 said:


> FWIW, they reported on Fox Business just now during their report on the upcoming Disney opening plan that Universal's announcement of a June 5 opening "caught Disney off guard", and that it basically accelerated Disney finalizing their plans and setting a date.
> 
> If that's true, that's both amazing and disappointing.  I figured Disney would be a leader, not a follower in all of this.



If true, I think it's a shame that Disney now feels they have to do "rushed" opening due to public pressure.  Who cares if Universal opens first, let them. 
Perhaps Disney had a better plan for opening later, with more experiences to be available. Now maybe they will open sooner, but with less.


----------



## Hummingbird

I'm sure the virtual queues for the stores are being used to control capacity limits. When it's your turn to go into the store you should still be able to walk around and browse.


----------



## Krandor

JaNelson38 said:


> If that's true, that's both amazing and disappointing.  I figured Disney would be a leader, not a follower in all of this.



Being the first to open doesn't make you the leader in all this.   This isn't a race to see who can move back to "normal" the fastest.


----------



## JaNelson38

Farro said:


> If true, I think it's a shame that Disney now feels they have to do "rushed" opening due to public pressure.  Who cares if Universal opens first, let them.
> Perhaps Disney had a better plan for opening later, with more experiences to be available. Now maybe they will open sooner, but with less.



They wouldn't rush an opening to public pressure...they will rush their opening because travel $ will be going to Universal.  People forget that next week is June 1.  Summer is here.  Families that can go somewhere will.

It wasn't that long ago that many people thought Universal would overtake WDW as "the" destination in Orlando.  If this report is accurate - and there is no reason to believe its not, as Fox has no stake in either place - its a surprising level of mismanagement by Disney.  To be caught "off-guard" by Universal when they've basically been on the same task force for weeks is shocking.


----------



## Farro

JaNelson38 said:


> They wouldn't rush an opening to public pressure...they will rush their opening because travel $ will be going to Universal.  People forget that next week is June 1.  Summer is here.  Families that can go somewhere will.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago that many people thought Universal would overtake WDW as "the" destination in Orlando.  *If this report is accurate - and there is no reason to believe its not, as Fox has no stake in either place - its a surprising level of mismanagement by Disney.  To be caught "off-guard" by Universal when they've basically been on the same task force for weeks is shocking*.



I'm sure Disney will be fine.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

hertamaniac said:


> I understand, but perhaps this is a good day for Disney to release a PR related to DCL.



I don't think that will happen for a long time.  This is "WDW day" and they'll want that news out front.  DCL isn't anywhere near operating out of US ports.  With the CDC No Sail order in effect, they have much bigger fish to fry than even the Disney Parks.  And they are currently repatriating crew all over the world.  They aren't close to resuming operations.


----------



## CastAStone

JaNelson38 said:


> FWIW, they reported on Fox Business just now during their report on the upcoming Disney opening plan that Universal's announcement of a June 5 opening "caught Disney off guard", and that it basically accelerated Disney finalizing their plans and setting a date.
> 
> If that's true, that's both amazing and disappointing.  I figured Disney would be a leader, not a follower in all of this.


That is word for word from a post from a few days ago from an alleged insider on another message board.


----------



## JaNelson38

Krandor said:


> Being the first to open doesn't make you the leader in all this.   This isn't a race to see who can move back to "normal" the fastest.



It absolutely is a race.  Anyone that says different has never been involved in or understands business at any level.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A line that leads to a virtual queue!
> 
> CM greets you takes your info, you get a confirmation text and wait to be contacted to get through the doors.
> 
> View attachment 497301



Even more evidence to #EliminateStandby


----------



## Sarahslay

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The Disney springs line is crazy right now. I can’t believe people get up at 8:00am to go to the Disney store. Just order your stuff online


But no AP discount online, I would love to have gotten a 20% discount on any of the who knows how many items I've ordered online.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

JaNelson38 said:


> They wouldn't rush an opening to public pressure...they will rush their opening because travel $ will be going to Universal.  People forget that next week is June 1.  Summer is here.  Families that can go somewhere will.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago that many people thought Universal would overtake WDW as "the" destination in Orlando.  If this report is accurate - and there is no reason to believe its not, as Fox has no stake in either place - its a surprising level of mismanagement by Disney.  To be caught "off-guard" by Universal when they've basically been on the same task force for weeks is shocking.



WDW had almost 60 million visitors last year.  Uni had 20 million.  You can fit both Uni theme parks into EP.  Uni will never be "the" destination in Orlando.  It's a 3 day park, at best.  Just because one park is opening first doesn't mean it is managed better.  In fact, it could end up being the opposite.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Not so sure they were caught "off guard."  Maybe UOR jumped by a couple weeks from what they showed to their coopetition, but let's remember that WDW is a city within a city, whose workforce has disappeared through multiple outlets.  TWDC then directly owns their resorts, Uni/Comcast does not.  WDW then is further complicated by multiple modes of transportation, a far more vast food supply chain to fulfill, and the unique to Orlando theme park resort complex relationship with timeshare in DVC.  It is also my understanding that Disney is more intertwined than Universal in terms of labor/union relationships.
A little behind because there are more gears to get moving?  Sure.  But I just don't buy that Disney was on their heels, by any means.  Let's remember that Disney announced the opening of their shopping district first in Orlando.  Since that announcement, it feels more to me that some committee in Uni/Comcast parks and resorts division said, "hold my Butterbeer."


----------



## e_yerger

BUDDY DYER MY MAN


----------



## CastAStone

JaNelson38 said:


> It absolutely is a race.  Anyone that says different has never been involved in or understands business at any level.


Normally, sure. But with capacity controls in place, all WDW parks will likely be at the new lower capacity through the end of the year with just a few exceptions (e.g. Early Sept), so does it _really _matter? What is the practical implication for WDW being second to reopen? I can't think of one.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

JaNelson38 said:


> It absolutely is a race.  Anyone that says different has never been involved in or understands business at any level.



There are millions of people who go to WDW every year who have zero interest in visiting Uni.  I'm sure vice versa as well, but not in the sheer number of people who are solely interested in going to WDW.  If my WDW trip is cancelled, I'm not, still, going to Orlando to go to Uni.  I'm not going to Orlando at all!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JaNelson38 said:


> It absolutely is a race.  Anyone that says different has never been involved in or understands business at any level.



Well then Fun Spot won. Race over. Second place is just first last.


----------



## e_yerger

so... who do you think from Disney will be giving the presentation? I hope josh is there.....


----------



## merry_nbright

DGsAtBLT said:


> Well then Fun Spot won. Race over. Second place is just first last.


“If you ain’t first, you’re last.” - Ricky Bobby


----------



## Jiminy76

Krandor said:


> Makes you wonder if they will do that at some of the stores in the parks.


I am thinking we will more than likely see this for most or all stores in the parks as a means to control the number of people in the store at any given moment in time. It does not seem to be well thought out though if you have to wait in a line just to register for the virtual queue and then come back at a later time and more than likely wait a bit to be let into the store. Kind of defeats the purpose of a virtual queue and could result in a bunch of people running around the parks as they get their text notifying its their turn to enter the store. Perhaps a better solution will be rolled out in MDE soon and this will be automated and eliminate the need to line up to register.

This is going to be very interesting to see how Disney is going to roll out their re-opening. Looks like a lot of the things people dislike about the planning process for a WDW trip may now be filtering down to every single experience in the parks as you may essential may need some sort of advanced reservation for everything in the park. There may not be many or any things one can do that are spontaneous anymore. I'm eagerly awaiting to see what the re-opening plans are today and hoping this is not the case, but seeing how they are doing this in DS for their stores makes me a bit nervous that his is the "new normal" for the unforeseeable future.


----------



## Spaceguy55

It's fair to say when WDW opens UO will get more visitors....


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> so... who do you think from Disney will be giving the presentation? I hope josh is there.....



*The agenda lists Jim McPhee, senior VP of ops at WDW. I wish it were Josh *


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> so... who do you think from Disney will be giving the presentation? I hope josh is there.....


According to the agenda that was posted here yesterday, it’s Jim McPhee


----------



## cakebaker

Jiminy76 said:


> . Kind of defeats the purpose of a virtual queue


They can maintain a 6ft distance in lines much easier than when people are in the stores shopping.


----------



## e_yerger

wait.... mayor dennings just said "presentation tomorrow"


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> wait.... mayor dennings just said "presentation tomorrow"


If you’re watching the current feed on YouTube from Orange TV, it’s a rebroadcast of yesterday. It’s not live until 10am


----------



## C&Jx2

gottalovepluto said:


> Chapek will be on CNBC at 11am EST.
> 
> Cutting it close to the OC task force meeting if the meeting hasn’t gotten around to WDW yet he could jump in front of it...if they interview him at 11.


I don’t think he’s part of the presentation.


----------



## Sarahslay

JaNelson38 said:


> It absolutely is a race.  Anyone that says different has never been involved in or understands business at any level.


These are not normal times for businesses, and these aren't normal businesses, anyone who says differently doesn't have a strong grasp on the current situation. Under times of crisis businesses don't operate normally.


----------



## Sarahslay

C&Jx2 said:


> I don’t think he’s part of the presentation.


No, he's not, but depending on how long the task for meeting goes he could announce something before they have a chance to present and give the opening date, which would be jumping the gun on the info.


----------



## e_yerger

skeeter31 said:


> If you’re watching the current feed on YouTube from Orange TV, it’s a rebroadcast of yesterday. It’s not live until 10am


OOPS thanks


----------



## WonderlandisReality

skeeter31 said:


> According to the agenda that was posted here yesterday, it’s Jim McPhee


Can someone repost the agenda. I am inept and can’t find it.


----------



## Krandor

Jiminy76 said:


> I am thinking we will more than likely see this for most or all stores in the parks as a means to control the number of people in the store at any given moment in time. It does not seem to be well thought out though if you have to wait in a line just to register for the virtual queue and then come back at a later time and more than likely wait a bit to be let into the store. Kind of defeats the purpose of a virtual queue and could result in a bunch of people running around the parks as they get their text notifying its their turn to enter the store. Perhaps a better solution will be rolled out in MDE soon and this will be automated and eliminate the need to line up to register.



I was surprised they didn't integrate it with MDE but then springs is different and they may not assume everybody has the app that is in springs,  In the parks most people should have the app so I think you'd want to link it into that.


----------



## Lisa75

e_yerger said:


> BUDDY DYER MY MAN


Love hearing him on the airport monorail!


----------



## JayMunOne

e_yerger said:


> wait.... mayor dennings just said "presentation tomorrow"


This is from yesterday.  I bet Orange TV rebroadcasts a lot, needs fill.


----------



## C&Jx2

Sarahslay said:


> No, he's not, but depending on how long the task for meeting goes he could announce something before they have a chance to present and give the opening date, which would be jumping the gun on the info.


Ohhhhhhhh right. I didn’t think about that.


----------



## skeeter31

WonderlandisReality said:


> Can someone repost the agenda. I am inept and can’t find it.


It’s in the locked Rteetz thread for news on this board.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JaNelson38 said:


> They wouldn't rush an opening to public pressure...they will rush their opening because travel $ will be going to Universal.  People forget that next week is June 1.  Summer is here.  Families that can go somewhere will.
> 
> It wasn't that long ago that many people thought Universal would overtake WDW as "the" destination in Orlando.  If this report is accurate - and there is no reason to believe its not, as Fox has no stake in either place - its a surprising level of mismanagement by Disney.  To be caught "off-guard" by Universal when they've basically been on the same task force for weeks is shocking.


I wonder if that’s just the news doing what we’ve all been doing, trying to guess what Disney is thinking. I agree, that would be shocking that they didn’t know/suspect when everyone would be opening, or already have an opening plan in place.


----------



## osufeth24

World of Disney already has a 3 hour wait to get in


----------



## Jiminy76

cakebaker said:


> They can maintain a 6ft distance in lines much easier than when people are in the stores shopping.


Yes I have no issues with the lines as it is easy to maintain distance. I was pointing out it is kind of odd to have people line up to register for a virtual queue in the first place. I can see this effectively creating two lines, one for the queue resister and another for the people coming back to get in the store once notified it is their turn.  At that point it may just be easier to have a single standby line and allow entry as people exit the store. This may just be something they have to do being it is the first day opening and trying to avoid a particularly long line.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> World of Disney already has a 3 hour wait to get in



No way would I wait that long to get in even with a virtual queue... especially if I can't sit and have a beer at the hanger or edison while I wait.


----------



## Jiminy76

Krandor said:


> I was surprised they didn't integrate it with MDE but then springs is different and they may not assume everybody has the app that is in springs,  In the parks most people should have the app so I think you'd want to link it into that.


That is a great point!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the live stream started - they are doing roll call of who is on the zoom call and going over minutes from last week


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> No way would I wait that long to get in even with a virtual queue... especially if I can't sit and have a beer at the hanger or edison while I wait.


I mean it is Day One of the reopen, so it’s going to be worse than normal, but I have a feeling once the parks reopen, this is going to be the norm for a while. Everyone getting so psyched for a reopen date and hopefully keeping their summer vacation plans, is in for an interesting trip. Ride, store, and QS lines are going to be much different, and much longer than any of us are expecting.


----------



## Transvection

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I wonder if that’s just the news doing what we’ve all been doing, trying to guess what Disney is thinking. I agree, that would be shocking that they didn’t know/suspect when everyone would be opening, or already have an opening plan in place.



I imagine it is the news guessing. I don't think Disney was "Caught off guard" in the way we think either way.  I'm sure Disney had a team working on plans for scenarios week to week.  What if we open this week what needs to be done, what happens if the next week... etc.  It really is the only way you can be ready in such a fluid situation.  And I would have to think that both Disney and Universal both have their "Insiders" to know pretty much where each other stands with relation to this.  If they were caught off guard it was probably more of a matter or days in expected opening.  Just my ramblings though.... who really knows.  Maybe a book will come out about all of this.


----------



## Sarahslay

Jiminy76 said:


> Yes I have no issues with the lines as it is easy to maintain distance. I was pointing out it is kind of odd to have people line up to register for a virtual queue in the first place. I can see this effectively creating two lines, one for the queue resister and another for the people coming back to get in the store once notified it is their turn.  At that point it may just be easier to have a single standby line and allow entry as people exit the store. This may just be something they have to do being it is the first day opening and trying to avoid a particularly long line.


But this way people can wonder around and eat or shop at other venues rather than standing in a line for 3 hours. If people are standing in line they aren't elsewhere spending money.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> I mean it is Day One of the reopen, so it’s going to be worse than normal, but I have a feeling once the parks reopen, this is going to be the norm for a while. Everyone getting so psyched for a reopen date and hopefully keeping their summer vacation plans, is in for an interesting trip. Ride, store, and QS lines are going to be much different, and much longer than any of us are expecting.



Yeah there are always lines at disney but my limit is normally around an hour to an hour and a half and long long lines for QS and places too would be rough. 

So I guess in terms of dealbreakers, a lot of 60+ minute lines would probably be one for me.


----------



## Tiggerette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the live stream started - they are doing roll call of who is on the zoom call and going over minutes from last week


I can't seem to get May 27 meeting, just the small business meeting from this morning


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggerette said:


> I can't seem to get May 27 meeting, just the small business meeting from this morning



I think it is just that for now and the "real show" starts at 10


----------



## gottalovepluto

JaNelson38 said:


> FWIW, they reported on Fox Business just now during their report on the upcoming Disney opening plan that Universal's announcement of a June 5 opening "caught Disney off guard", and that it basically accelerated Disney finalizing their plans and setting a date.
> 
> If that's true, that's both amazing and disappointing.  I figured Disney would be a leader, not a follower in all of this.


Wall St is getting their info from us LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Virtual lines make a lot of sense. Even with a small-ish crowd, a distanced line is going to start to take up a lot of room. Same reason virtual queues would be used at the parks if that ends up being the case. 6 feet apart is going to take up a lot more space, and this way people have to stay distanced for less time too. Less room for error.


----------



## JayMunOne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Virtual lines make a lot of sense. Even with a small-ish crowd, a distanced line is going to start to take up a lot of room. Same reason virtual queues would be used at the parks if that ends up being the case. 6 feet apart is going to take up a lot more space, and this way people have to stay distanced for less time too. Less room for error.


I think this is a great idea.  I am assuming Disney either had this tech in place, or developed it quickly in the past 60 days.  A virtual queue for all attractions is perfect.  Wasn't that supposed to be part of the rollout of the new MDE?


----------



## Krandor

Sarahslay said:


> But this way people can wonder around and eat or shop at other venues rather than standing in a line for 3 hours. If people are standing in line they aren't elsewhere spending money.



That is the issue with virtual queues.  Where are people going to go and wait?  For me if I'm waiting on a FP time that is close I'll sit down at a QS place or at a bar while waiting but if those are runnig at 50%+ or less capacity for seating would that even be an option and would you want people not eating taking up a table at a QS restaurant making it harder to social distance.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Virtual lines make a lot of sense. Even with a small-ish crowd, a distanced line is going to start to take up a lot of room. Same reason virtual queues would be used at the parks if that ends up being the case. 6 feet apart is going to take up a lot more space, and this way people have to stay distanced for less time too. Less room for error.



I asked before on a different thread - how would virtual lines work for all the headliners at all the parks? If it's like ROTR, that would be problematic. We would have to be at each park before rope-drop everyday of trip to have even a chance of getting in the virtual queue for headliners?

That would have to find a way for us to be able to schedule in advance, sort of like fast pass. Or exactly like fast pass.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> That is the issue with virtual queues.  Where are people going to go and wait?  For me if I'm waiting on a FP time that is close I'll sit down at a QS place or at a bar while waiting but if those are runnig at 50%+ or less capacity for seating would that even be an option and would you want people not eating taking up a table at a QS restaurant making it harder to social distance.



Even wandering around a park doing “nothing” is better for the guest IMO and Disney than standing in a line requiring distancing for hours.

But also, I think if we’re at the point where the hypothetical virtual queues are hours long, and we cannot get into stores and restaurants, the capacity is too high.


----------



## Tandy

Krandor said:


> That is the issue with virtual queues.  Where are people going to go and wait?  For me if I'm waiting on a FP time that is close I'll sit down at a QS place or at a bar while waiting but if those are runnig at 50%+ or less capacity for seating would that even be an option and would you want people not eating taking up a table at a QS restaurant making it harder to social distance.


What a lot dont realize is how many people lines suck up.
All the people with virtual queue now will have to go somewhere.
It would have to be a lower capacity just to accommodate the people wandering around waiting.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I asked before on a different thread - how would virtual lines work for all the headliners at all the parks? If it's like ROTR, that would be problematic. We would have to be at each park before rope-drop everyday of trip to have even a chance of getting in the virtual queue for headliners?
> 
> That would have to find a way for us to be able to schedule in advance, sort of like fast pass. Or exactly like fast pass.



I think it would be more like where you say you want to go on SDD and then you get put in the virtual queue that would be as long as it would be standing in line you just don't stand in line. You can then only be in x queues at once. Once you ride SDD then you can join another virtual queue (just like you'd walk and get in another standby line). 

That is how I'd do it.


----------



## Jiminy76

Sarahslay said:


> But this way people can wonder around and eat or shop at other venues rather than standing in a line for 3 hours. If people are standing in line they aren't elsewhere spending money.


Yes I understand the advantages of a virtual queue just pointing out it is not a virtual queue if you need to stand in line to register for said virtual queue.  Now instead of having to manage one line they now have to manage two lines. I'm sure this is just because it is re-opening day and they are getting crushed right now and as was pointed out by Krandor many of the people in DS may not have MDE so this is why they are not doing virtual queue registration in MDE for DS.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I asked before on a different thread - how would virtual lines work for all the headliners at all the parks? If it's like ROTR, that would be problematic. We would have to be at each park before rope-drop everyday of trip to have even a chance of getting in the virtual queue for headliners?
> 
> That would have to find a way for us to be able to schedule in advance, sort of like fast pass. Or exactly like fast pass.



I imagine it wouldn’t see the chaos of RotR since it would theoretically be spread across multiple desirable attractions and work similar to Maxpass at DLR.


----------



## snappy

Hummingbird said:


> I'm sure the virtual queues for the stores are being used to control capacity limits. When it's your turn to go into the store you should still be able to walk around and browse.



plus it gives additional data for contact tracing. in New Orleans, they are supposed to  require you  to give your contact info to shop in retail stores. Best to eshop.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I think it would be more like where you say you want to go on SDD and then you get put in the virtual queue that would be as long as it would be standing in line you just don't stand in line. You can then only be in x queues at once. Once you ride SDD then you can join another virtual queue (just like you'd walk and get in another standby line).
> 
> That is how I'd do it.



So basically getting rid of fast pass and just doing stand-by for all rides, but virtual queues. But then like you said, you can only be in one queue at one time, you'd get on like 4 rides a day! At least with fast pass you can get in a stand-by line if you choose while waiting for your fast pass time slot.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> What a lot dont realize is how many people lines suck up.
> All the people with virtual queue now will have to go somewhere.
> It would have to be a lower capacity just to accommodate the people wandering around waiting.



You said it better then I did.  A 2 Hour FOP lines is A LOT of people.  Make that virtual and all those people have to go somewhere and socially distance.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> I asked before on a different thread - how would virtual lines work for all the headliners at all the parks? If it's like ROTR, that would be problematic. We would have to be at each park before rope-drop everyday of trip to have even a chance of getting in the virtual queue for headliners?
> 
> That would have to find a way for us to be able to schedule in advance, sort of like fast pass. Or exactly like fast pass.



I don't think we know that yet. Besides there being spot in the app for my queues, we do not have many hints to go off of. I imagine they would want to limit the ROTR style mass-gatherings, though. So maybe there is a new plan on how to distribute in place.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

HERE WE GO!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> You said it better then I did.  A 2 Hour FOP lines is A LOT of people.  Make that virtual and all those people have to go somewhere and socially distance.



It is a lot of people. And it usually spills way out of the queue too. Now imagine that line spread 6 feet apart and how far it would extend .


----------



## e_yerger




----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> So basically getting rid of fast pass and just doing stand-by for all rides, but virtual queues. But then like you said, you can only be in one queue at one time, you'd get on like 4 rides a day! At least with fast pass you can get in a stand-by line if you choose while waiting for your fast pass time slot.



I guess you could still have FPs as well especially for advance FPs. It definitely gets complicated. 

Places like touringplans are going to have a lot of work to do...


----------



## gottalovepluto

C&Jx2 said:


> I don’t think he’s part of the presentation.


He’s not. But he will be asked about the presentation and the theme park reopening, so it would be odd if the WDW presentation hasn’t wrapped by then... maybe he’ll be on during the 11am hour...


----------



## atricks

already over 3500 watching the youtube stream already, this is way above normal for there.


----------



## JayMunOne

Krandor said:


> You said it better then I did.  A 2 Hour FOP lines is A LOT of people.  Make that virtual and all those people have to go somewhere and socially distance.


Is it though?  FOP theoretically cycles 1,440 people per hour.  That's only 3000 people.  I'm not arguing, I'm asking whether 3000 is a lot, considering that's probably the most crowded line in AK.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> It is a lot of people. And it usually spills way out of the queue too. Now imagine that line spread 6 feet apart and how far it would extend .



The line for FOP will now start in Disneyland CA.


----------



## JacknSally

*Hang on to your hats & glasses - this here's the wildest ride in the wilderness!
*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Do we have a dedicated thread or just in here? I can’t watch the stream so I’m relying on you guys lol.


----------



## Tandy

JayMunOne said:


> Is it though?  FOP theoretically cycles 1,440 people per hour.  That's only 3000 people.  I'm not arguing, I'm asking whether 3000 is a lot, considering that's probably the most crowded line in AK.


Yes it is a lot.. now multiply that by every ride to a lesser amount


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do we have a dedicated thread or just in here? I can’t watch the stream so I’m relying on you guys lol.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ning-updates-news-only.3802762/#post-61928579


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *Hang on to your hats & glasses - this here's the wildest ride in the wilderness!*


Except it starts out with the equivalent of riding the 3 Amigos boats 10 times in a row...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ning-updates-news-only.3802762/#post-61928579



Thanks! Didn’t even think to look there for the updates, oops


----------



## Krandor

JayMunOne said:


> Is it though?  FOP theoretically cycles 1,440 people per hour.  That's only 3000 people.  I'm not arguing, I'm asking whether 3000 is a lot, considering that's probably the most crowded line in AK.



yes that is a lot of people.  Remember a lot of QS and stores are pretty crowed WITH those 3000 people in line.  Add them to QS and stores running a 50% capacity and you have more people then you have places to put them.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> It is a lot of people. And it usually spills way out of the queue too. Now imagine that line spread 6 feet apart and how far it would extend .




Get off the plane at MCO ...  line is to the left


----------



## Mit88

I’m just here for the public comments about masks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Alright, who had "mute your phone's unless called on" on the bingo card?


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Except it starts out with the equivalent of riding the 3 Amigos boats 10 times in a row...



*Oh, and that part comes immediately after the Rock 'n' Rollercoaster launch countdown, so it's very jarring.*


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I’m just here for the public comments about masks



uh oh you used the word.  It is the-word-that-must-not-be-named


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I’m just here for the public comments about masks



*I might be most excited about this part   *


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Alright, who had "mute your phone's unless called on" on the bingo card?



DRINK   .... x3


----------



## SJMajor67

Disney is supposed to present at 11 because this roll call will take an hour to get through.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> I’m just here for the public comments about masks


Are you seeing comments?  My screen says "Chat is disabled for this live stream "


----------



## disneydreamer1970

This is killing me....but will definitely be the best part of my day today!


----------



## Krandor

SJMajor67 said:


> Disney is supposed to present at 11 because this roll call will take an hour to get through.



Roll call then public comments (with 12 explanation points), then seaworld, then disney.  May be able to get on FOP before disney starts.


----------



## Krandor

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Are you seeing comments?  My screen says "Chat is disabled for this live stream "



The committee has to accepts and read into the record comments that received.


----------



## Tiggerette

"Morning George" or "Morning Present" be great on a hat visor sold by Orange County tourism.


----------



## ZanyToes

It's 2020 and this is what we have for distance conference calls lol.


----------



## JacknSally

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Are you seeing comments?  My screen says "Chat is disabled for this live stream "



*They read aloud comments submitted by the public into the record.*


----------



## Krandor

public comments!!


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> I’m just here for the public comments about masks


I hope everyone sent their's in!


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> That is the issue with virtual queues.  Where are people going to go and wait?  For me if I'm waiting on a FP time that is close I'll sit down at a QS place or at a bar while waiting but if those are runnig at 50%+ or less capacity for seating would that even be an option and would you want people not eating taking up a table at a QS restaurant making it harder to social distance.


Don't forget that the whole park will be at reduced capacity as well.  There will be space for people to spread out.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Oh joy here come the public comments. Brace yourselves!

5!


----------



## chicagoshannon

comment time.  lol


----------



## e_yerger

this is so... painful. i feel bad that Disney has to announce their opening plan like this.


----------



## cakebaker

Here comes the fun part- public comments. Yeah, we know, you hate masks. lol


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm watching the broadcast on live youtube with Closed Captioning bc I'm on a work call and I need to know who is running the closed captioning because it might as well be a random word generator. My phone's text recognition is better than this. 

WHAT?


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> Don't forget that the whole park will be at reduced capacity as well.  There will be space for people to spread out.



If they are just standing around yeah but if I'm waiting on a queue I'm going to want to go sit down somewhere and there won't be as many of those in order to keep tables and chairs 6 feet apart.


----------



## andyman8

Louis morrell said:


> I never said we, DVC owners cover any costs of the hotel side. Owners at mixed use resorts do however pay for the portion of those services as they use. You should take the time to look over an annual dues statement. Everything we pay for is itemized. I promise you Disney doesn't give us anything for free. At any rate it does nothing for me to try to change your mind. Opinion vs fact is a no win. Good day to you.


I’ve seen the itemized breakdown. You said it would not cost Disney anything additional to operate the DVC Resorts for DVC members only. That’s not true. Specifically in regard to the mixed use resorts in particular, I am saying it absolutely would. Therefore, with the added operating cost, it very well might not be worth it to operate them if there’s little interest outside of DVC members and only moderate interest within the Membership. This is a message board where we’re all allowed to express our opinions. You may not like them, but that doesn’t make invalid or worthy or dismissal. We are allowed to disagree and that’s okay.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

e_yerger said:


> this is so... painful. i feel bad that Disney has to announce their opening plan like this.



Forget the M word we are on swollen tongues right now.


----------



## TexasChick123

e_yerger said:


> so... who do you think from Disney will be giving the presentation? I hope josh is there.....



I wish Chris Hemsworth was the one making the announcement with his amazing accent. I mean, he is Thor which is a Marvel character now owned by Disney. Yes, it’s a stretch, but a girl can dream...


----------



## Jiminy76

JayMunOne said:


> Is it though?  FOP theoretically cycles 1,440 people per hour.  That's only 3000 people.  I'm not arguing, I'm asking whether 3000 is a lot, considering that's probably the most crowded line in AK.


More than likely the cycling time will be reduced by roughly half as they more than likely will only sit people in every other ride vehicle. Lines or virtual queues will move much slower for the majority of rides as a result.


----------



## CastAStone

Public comment 1: We started at polypropylene allergy and the need for an MSDS at the door (which is, um, not required by law) and pivoted without warning to masks. That was a wild ride.


----------



## SarahC97

No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!

ETA: Really, I didn't expect this.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

...public comments are WILD guys

This escalated quickly. It's been like 3min and we have already jumped from swollen tongues, to King George, to draconian conditioning  

Special shout out to the man who has to respectfully read these incredibly random comments.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

"hung a pig on their front porch" - wasn't expecting to hear that!


----------



## chad_1138

SarahC97 said:


> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

First lady's point about not having the warnings of chemicals is actually valid.


----------



## Mit88

Why am I getting history lessons from these comments?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

What the heck am I listening to?!?


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> I’ve seen the itemized breakdown. You said it would not cost Disney anything additional to operate the DVC Resorts for DVC members only. That’s not true. Specifically in regard to the mixed use resorts in particular, I am saying it absolutely would. Therefore, with the added operating cost, it very well might not be worth it to operate them if there’s little interest outside of DVC members and only moderate interest within the Membership. This is a message board where we’re all allowed to express our opinions. You may not like them, but that doesn’t make invalid or worthy or dismissal.



Right. Just to make it easy let's assume a resort was 50% DVC and 50% cash. So DVC is paying for half the front desk staff - so yeah may be able to run it with half staff. However they are also paying only half the lifeguards fees, half the cost of the restaurant... can you run Ohana for example for 50% of the cost? or do you run only half the restaurants.

So yeah the places where the costs are split between DVC and cash resorts are the ones that would present the problem.


----------



## CastAStone

Public comment 2: Why are we so scared of this virus? It's so small! #Imperialism


----------



## Kmedders

Social conditioning.... what is happening....


----------



## osufeth24

SarahC97 said:


> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!
> 
> ETA: Really, I didn't expect this.



I was so hoping someone on here was going to say this.


----------



## Hoodie

I love the public comments.


----------



## e_yerger

i have shared this live stream with my coworker so she can listen to the public comments. As avid Parks & Rec fans, this is just on par with the People of Pawnee.


----------



## osufeth24

"we're going to need a timer on this one" lol


----------



## CastAStone

Public comment 3 was not very mockable.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I didn't realize they read everyone's addresses!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

It's never good when they open with "we'll need a timer for this one"


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's never good when they open with "we'll need a timer for this one"



I thought the same thing


----------



## Eeyore daily

Aside from Disney, the public comments are worth listening to this alone.


----------



## chad_1138

Well, every time I watch The History of the World - Part 1, I will forever think of the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force


----------



## chad_1138

chicagoshannon said:


> I didn't realize they read everyone's addresses!


We can all go TP their houses...


----------



## SarahC97

osufeth24 said:


> I was so hoping someone on here was going to say this.


Well, a nudge is as good as a wink to a blind bat. Know what I mean?


----------



## Sandiz08

How do they keep a  straight face lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was this comment written by someone on the committee?  It's basically saying "people should listen to the guidance .... Now let me list out all the guidance: "


----------



## wareagle57

Can you imagine how entertaining this would be to hear these people actually passionately presenting their comments in person instead of someone who clearly doesn’t care reading them?


----------



## C&Jx2

I love the public comments  If I weren’t waiting for news, they’d be my favorite part.


----------



## CastAStone

He told the guy to set a timer then took like a 30 second coughing and water break, which seems unfair.


----------



## SarahC97

Don't be a germ terrorist!!!

That's a new t-shirt.


----------



## Teamubr

Holy Cow!

A public comment advocating wearing "M"s everywhere!

j


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Last one!


----------



## jbreen2010

is someone currently filibustering?  Let's get this show started.


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> Yeah there are always lines at disney but my limit is normally around an hour to an hour and a half and long long lines for QS and places too would be rough.
> 
> So I guess in terms of dealbreakers, a lot of 60+ minute lines would probably be one for me.




3 hr wait for the world of Disney 
How long to get on a bus ? 
Might have to change itinerary - (Monday - go to MK - Tues- get bus back to hotel !)


----------



## SarahC97

Gatorland is on point.


----------



## chad_1138

Comments are over...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open

the ones trying to actually distance people by world of  Disney are the highest risk group. They look at least 60


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So based on the comments here this session is basically the mashup of Parks and Rec and Monty Python we all wanted


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Someone please link the stream to watch this panel please. Thanks


----------



## hunterjumperluv

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open



I don’t see how they’re going to pull off day one parks reopening  without timed reservations.  After the first few days/week it will probablycalm down but man that line today is nuts


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open
> 
> the ones trying to actually distance people by world of  Disney are the highest risk group. They look at least 60



Which is why i think disney was trying to delay the park opening a bit.


----------



## C&Jx2

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Someone please link the stream to watch this panel please. Thanks


It’s in the first post I believe.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> So based on the comments here this session is basically the mashup of Parks and Rec and Monty Python we all wanted



More so that we never wanted at a government meeting, but didn't know that we so desperately needed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open
> 
> the ones trying to actually distance people by world of  Disney are the highest risk group. They look at least 60



Seeing a lot of posts/photos of CMs at WoD trying to get people to follow the rules but people don't seem to want to listen/care


----------



## CastAStone

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Someone please link the stream to watch this panel please. Thanks


----------



## LSUmiss

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Someone please link the stream to watch this panel please. Thanks


Yeah I don’t think it’s true that most ppl are afraid to go on vacation right now. Definitely not most ppl who frequent wdw. I think it’ll be as packed as it’s allowed to be.


----------



## The Expert

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Someone please link the stream to watch this panel please. Thanks


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open
> 
> the ones trying to actually distance people by world of  Disney are the highest risk group. They look at least 60


Lessons to learn- Limit the number who can line up. Today is probably an anomaly with all the bloggers and resellers.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Will this really go till noon? Or do they usually finish up early?


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Will this really go till noon? Or do they usually finish up early?



With two presentations today it could go long.


----------



## Brianstl

Sort of disappointed no public comment from the Holy Land Experience.


----------



## LizzyDragon

MrsBooch said:


> I'm watching the broadcast on live youtube with Closed Captioning bc I'm on a work call and I need to know who is running the closed captioning because it might as well be a random word generator. My phone's text recognition is better than this.


The closed captioning is auto-generated by Youtube. That's why it's so garbely. I don't know of a source with human-generated captioning.


----------



## JacknSally

*This is the physical queue to get your place in the virtual queue. 
*


----------



## ten6mom

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Anyone see Disney Springs photos right now? Man they are in for a nightmare when the parks open
> 
> the ones trying to actually distance people by world of  Disney are the highest risk group. They look at least 60


Where can one see "live" photos??


----------



## gottalovepluto

Teamubr said:


> Holy Cow!
> 
> A public comment advocating wearing "M"s everywhere!


Obviously a troll


----------



## ajksmom

My screen captures from UO presentation last week show a span of 14 minutes. So may not be too long


----------



## CastAStone

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah I don’t think it’s true that most ppl are afraid to go on vacation right now. Definitely not most ppl who frequent wdw. I think it’ll be as packed as it’s allowed to be.


Supposedly they will be presenting research on that after the Disney presentation at the OCERTF meeting this morning.


----------



## Krandor

Just saw  on twitter DS is full and  not allowing parking.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ten6mom said:


> Where can one see "live" photos??



Lots on Twitter.  Hashtag disneysprings


----------



## hereforthechurros

ten6mom said:


> Where can one see "live" photos??


Twitter.


----------



## JacknSally

ten6mom said:


> Where can one see "live" photos??


*
There are several bloggers/vloggers at Disney Springs right now. Twitter & Instagram have tons of photos all of basically the same thing   *


----------



## osufeth24

Krandor said:


> Just saw  on twitter DS is full and  not allowing parking.



Guess I wouldn't be able to go even if I changed my mind.  dang


----------



## cakebaker

4K plus watching on YouTube. My guess a normal county co. meeting gets maybe 2 viewers on a busy day.


----------



## ten6mom

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Lots on Twitter.  Hashtag disneysprings





hereforthechurros said:


> Twitter.





JacknSally said:


> *There are several bloggers/vloggers at Disney Springs right now. Twitter & Instagram have tons of photos all of basically the same thing  *


Thank you.... 

*rushes off to try to figure out twitter*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

This is absolutely painful


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Obviously a troll



**whispers**. Or one of our own has gone rogue...


----------



## merry_nbright

ten6mom said:


> Where can one see "live" photos??



Earsome Emporium is live now!


----------



## Ksims616

Dr. Pino never disappoints


----------



## Jiminy76

tinkerhon said:


> 3 hr wait for the world of Disney
> How long to get on a bus ?
> Might have to change itinerary - (Monday - go to MK - Tues- get bus back to hotel !)


There will probably be a virtual queue for the bus. While you are awaiting your turn to get on a bus you can sign up for more virtual queues for shopping and such to fill in your time while awaiting for your other virtual queues to call you back.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online? Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising

But as you can see, none of them are really listening, nor do they care if they are close to someone.

Kinda figured as time went on people would just say screw it I am taking my chances, but didn't think it would be at the World Of Disney store of all places... lol

On the bright side, they all are wearing their masks

Anyway, hoping for some news today from Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jiminy76 said:


> There will probably be a virtual queue for the bus. While you are awaiting your turn to get on a bus you can sign up for more virtual queues for shopping and such to fill in your time while awaiting for your other virtual queues to call you back.



How was your day?

Well, I registered for 17 virtual queues and then my spot on the bus was called so I had to leave


----------



## JacknSally

ten6mom said:


> Thank you....
> 
> *rushes off to try to figure out twitter*



*@yulilin3  is also live on FB if you'd prefer to watch that




*


----------



## randumb0

Brianstl said:


> Sort of disappointed no public comment from the Holy Land Experience.



Holy Land is expected to close completely. I know there are plans to use the auditorium for church services


----------



## Sandiz08

Mr. Mazloum looks like he is at work and wearing his name tag.


----------



## RamblingMad

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online. Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising
> 
> But as you can see, none of them are really listening, nor do they care if they are close to someone.
> 
> Kinda figured as time went on people would just say screw it I am taking my chances, but didn't think it would be at the World Of Disney store of all places... lol
> 
> Anyway, hoping for some news today from Disney



I never liked World of Disney. I like the Disney shops that make more edgy Disney clothing. It’s more unique and less vanilla.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online. Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising
> 
> But as you can see, none of them are really listening, nor do they care if they are close to someone.
> 
> Kinda figured as time went on people would just say screw it I am taking my chances, but didn't think it would be at the World Of Disney store of all places... lol
> 
> Anyway, hoping for some news today from Disney



A lot of vloggers and I bet eBay folks buying up stuff to ship .... At the store APs get 20% off they don't online


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online. Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising
> 
> But as you can see, none of them are really listening, nor do they care if they are close to someone.
> 
> Kinda figured as time went on people would just say screw it I am taking my chances, but didn't think it would be at the World Of Disney store of all places... lol
> 
> Anyway, hoping for some news today from Disney



Locals going stir crazy? People who want to say they were at opening something at Disney?

Im curious how much they’re actually selling compared to an average day given that there has to be very few if any tourists, and also curious to see if this holds in a few days once the bloggers all have their story out.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online. Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising



That was my thought too.  They are not carrying anything different today then they were carrying before they closed to my understanding so don't see the desire to be there on day 1 and standing ing. FOP sized line  just to get in a 3 hour virtual queue.  .


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> How was your day?
> 
> Well, I registered for 17 virtual queues and then my spot on the bus was called so I had to leave


VQ system went down right before it was my turn, everything was wiped from the system and when it came back a couple hours later my app froze and the remaining VQs were all filled before I could reload it.

8/10. No rides but definitely the Disney IT experience I anticipated!


----------



## chicagoshannon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online? Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising
> 
> But as you can see, none of them are really listening, nor do they care if they are close to someone.
> 
> Kinda figured as time went on people would just say screw it I am taking my chances, but didn't think it would be at the World Of Disney store of all places... lol
> 
> On the bright side, they all are wearing their masks
> 
> Anyway, hoping for some news today from Disney


hoping for the Minnie Mouse collection that sold out  maybe??


----------



## Brianstl

randumb0 said:


> Holy Land is expected to close completely. I know there are plans to use the auditorium for church services


I was joking, but sorry to hear that for those that enjoyed the place.


----------



## ten6mom

JacknSally said:


> *@yulilin3  is also live on FB if you'd prefer to watch that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Am I looking at the right thing?  Is it RAINING??  (maybe that's normal there... I've never been!)


----------



## hereforthechurros

40 minutes in and no news yet... is SeaWorld presenting yet?


----------



## Janet McDonald

Someone give the people asking questions dirty looks cause I’m about to bust through my computer.


----------



## RamblingMad

Brianstl said:


> I was joking, but sorry to hear that for those that enjoyed the place.



And I thought you were talking about the set of the movie Holes.


----------



## JenBush

hereforthechurros said:


> 40 minutes in and no news yet... is SeaWorld presenting yet?


Not yet


----------



## hereforthechurros

ten6mom said:


> Am I looking at the right thing?  Is it RAINING??  (maybe that's normal there... I've never been!)


Summer in FL = some rain every day.


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> 40 minutes in and no news yet... is SeaWorld presenting yet?


*
NOPE. Still getting through the doctors' presentations.*


----------



## Moliphino

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Why is anyone in a rush to run to world of Disney the minute they open, when they can order all this stuff online? Here I thought the only ones who go crazy, wear the Disney headbands and shirts out, were on the tourists on vacation to Disney. Now I see its locals.. surprising



If they had the H and O alphabet mugs I would be there with bells on.    Gotta catch 'em all and I haven't seen those online lately (never seen the O available, actually).


----------



## chicagoshannon

blah blah blah same old medical stuff we hear all. the. time.  Move on.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

My anxiety is going to smack the people asking these questions.


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> My anxiety is going to smack the people asking these questions.



They are good questions.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Interestingly, Disney stock is currently going down, while the overall stock market is going up.  In case anyone wants something else to watch while we wait.


----------



## Makmak

*edited to remove a random quote that stuck on for some reason....



chicagoshannon said:


> blah blah blah same old medical stuff we hear all. the. time.  Move on.


I know right? They already just had a coronavirus meeting so......


----------



## chicagoshannon

How do these people asking these questions not know this already?


----------



## Brianstl

All these people want to make sure they get some airtime with all the extra people watching today.


----------



## hereforthechurros

A2DisneyMom said:


> Interestingly, Disney stock is currently going down, while the overall stock market is going up.  In case anyone wants something else to watch while we wait.


Watching that too. If it hits a certain number after the announcement we are buying in.


----------



## TexasChick123

I’m just going to let y’all tell me what’s said. I can’t watch this. It’s painful...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Well if people will wait 3 hours to go in the world of Disney line, I am sure they will wait 6 for flight of passion when the parks open up


----------



## CastAStone

Ugh I have an 11:00 meeting and I really thought we'd have some news by then. That seems like it's just not happening, doesn't it?


----------



## Emilysmome

Seaworld is up!


----------



## SarahC97

Here we go...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

YES FINALLY! Seaworld coming up now. Then WDW. Then Director of OC planning. Then Questions.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> Ugh I have an 11:00 meeting and I really thought we'd have some news by then. That seems like it's just not happening, doesn't it?



Since seaworld is presenting first unlikely unless seaworld is real quick.


----------



## Hummingbird

Time for the theme parks presentations!


----------



## Eeyore daily

Finally...


----------



## Brianstl

Seaworld is up.


----------



## SJMajor67

Seaworld is presenting now.


----------



## tinkerhon

TexasChick123 said:


> I wish Chris Hemsworth was the one making the announcement with his amazing accent. I mean, he is Thor which is a Marvel character now owned by Disney. Yes, it’s a stretch, but a girl can dream...



I say Groot - might get better clarification


----------



## A2DisneyMom

hereforthechurros said:


> Watching that too. If it hits a certain number after the announcement we are buying in.


 
Yep.  I’ve got some money either allocated to enjoy a Disney vacation in July or buy Disney stock while it’s down. So, ultimately, I guess I win either way, but option A sure is more fun!


----------



## chicagoshannon

June 10!!!!


----------



## Disney_DB

Sea World opening June 10th, Public June 11th.


----------



## SJMajor67

Seaworld to open to public June 11


----------



## cmmelzer

Seaworld looking to open to public on 6/11


----------



## Krandor

June 10 and 11 for seaworld target dates


----------



## SarahC97

June 11 public opening for Seaworld!


----------



## SaintsManiac

June 10 for team members
June 11 for public

SEAWORLD


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Seaworld June 10th target for employee appreciation. Public June 11!


----------



## cakebaker

June 10 for Sea World, yay!


----------



## Kmedders

Wow seaworld opening June 11 to public


----------



## ajksmom

June 11th SW


----------



## Marionnette

SW June 10 for employee appreciation, June 11 for public


----------



## osufeth24

Is my feed that far behind?  I'm watching on my cable, he's just now starting his safety measures, and haven't said a date


----------



## CastAStone

SeaWorld's plan


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SeaWorld June 11th


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Is my feed that far behind?  I'm watching on my cable, he's just now starting his safety measures, and haven't said a date



Said the date fitst.


----------



## Tandy

What day is Seaworld? I didnt see any posts yet


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

A2DisneyMom said:


> Interestingly, Disney stock is currently going down, while the overall stock market is going up.  In case anyone wants something else to watch while we wait.


The market is only up 83 points right now.  Visa, MasterCard, Vanguard Total Index are all down just as much or more than Disney.


----------



## han22735

That June 15th date for Disney seems more likely to me now....


----------



## osufeth24

Krandor said:


> Said the date fitst.



Guess I missed it when I was doing something


----------



## StephenM84

I'm started to get excited Disney might be open for my June 18th reservation


----------



## davish562

Seaworld reopening June 11th!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Face coverings required for guests at Sea World


----------



## Krandor

StephenM84 said:


> I'm started to get excited Disney might be open for my June 18th reservation



Hope it works out for you


----------



## andyman8

han22735 said:


> That June 15th date for Disney seems more likely to me now....


Y’all are going to jinx it!!


----------



## JacknSally

*M-words ("face coverings") for employees AND guests at Seaworld.*


----------



## Disney_DB

good luck with the masks on a 2 year old LOL


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

*SEAWORLD:*
Employee opening: June 10
Public opening: June 11
- face coverings
- physical distancing
- temp screening


----------



## gottalovepluto

CNBC now advertising Chapek at 11:30am


----------



## SarahC97

StephenM84 said:


> I'm started to get excited Disney might be open for my June 18th reservation


I have a June 22 reservation. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## wareagle57

Good luck to everyone, whatever you’re hoping for!


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> SeaWorld's plan


It reads as basically identical to the Universal plan, other than dates. It sounds like a lot of modifications to tours.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *This is the physical queue to get your place in the virtual queue.
> View attachment 497318*



must have received a shipment of hand sanitizer!


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> CNBC now advertising Chapek at 11:30am



Yeah he's not going on until the WDW plan is voted on.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Buffet at SeaWorld closed or altered


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> CNBC now advertising Chapek at 11:30am


It would be interesting if Disney “officially” announces their reopening before its been sent to the governor. UOR waited until the day after the task meeting (once the governor approved it) to make any official statement on it.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> It reads as basically identical to the Universal plan, other than dates. It sounds like a lot of modifications to tours.



And the WDW is going to be almost identical too.  We may hear something about MK transpoetation and if all parks open at the same time but just about all of it will be identical.


----------



## StephenM84

If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.


----------



## wareagle57

“Our collection of animals” was probably not the best phrasing...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

andyman8 said:


> It would be interesting if Disney “officially” announces their reopening before its been sent to the governor. UOR waited until the day after the task meeting (once the governor approved it) to make any official statement on it.


I wonder if they have spoken to him already?


----------



## Krandor

StephenM84 said:


> If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.



Pretty much all theme parks are asking for the same thing. Nothing unique to seaworld


----------



## CastAStone

StephenM84 said:


> If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.


It is interesting that they went with 2 when Universal was approved with 3 and up.


----------



## wareagle57

StephenM84 said:


> If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.


 
Did they say 2 or over 2? I thought most places required it at age 3.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> And the WDW is going to be almost identical too.  We may hear something about MK transpoetation and if all parks open at the same time but just about all of it will be identical.



Yeah expect Disney to be very very similar.  

Governor of Florida asked all theme parks to have as close as possible plans so it wont confuse tourists


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> And the WDW is going to be almost identical too.  We may hear something about MK transpoetation and if all parks open at the same time but just about all of it will be identical.


WDW will hopefully have information on the resorts. They may not. They hopefully will also have information on what will remain closed, but I assume they will not.


----------



## NJlauren

StephenM84 said:


> If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.



I agree, 2 is hard, the guidance on 2 year olds and mask is even iffy.  My understanding is 2 or old enough to identify that the mask is making it difficult to breath, know when they need to remove etc.

My almost 6 year old even has issues with that (she will wear a mask) but my 2 year old will be a problem.


----------



## CastAStone

wareagle57 said:


> Did they say 2 or over 2? I thought most places required it at age 3.


2 and up. It is different from others for sure.


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I wonder if they have spoken to him already?


Possibly. He seemed more excited about the prospect of WDW reopening than even many here!


----------



## chad_1138

Sea World is going to have their water park open.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> Yeah expect Disney to be very very similar.
> 
> Governor of Florida asked all theme parks to have as close as possible plans so it wont confuse tourists



Which means a lot of people may not like what they hear due to no deails. I expect we'll see something like he jsut stated that "some parades and events will be modified or canclled" with no listing of what those modifications will be and which ones will be affected. We'll hear limited capacity at restauyrants but nothing about how ADRs sill be handled. 

It's going to be fairly generic like this one and universal with date being the main specific thing given.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> WDW will hopefully have information on the resorts. They may not. They hopefully will also have information on what will remain closed, but I assume they will not.


I wouldn’t expect it during the presentation since they don’t need to make a presentation on the resorts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> WDW will hopefully have information on the resorts. They may not. They hopefully will also have information on what will remain closed, but I assume they will not.




I think we are stuck speculating on some things for a little while after this meeting.


----------



## jlwhitney

Disney_DB said:


> good luck with the masks on a 2 year old LOL



Its ridiculous, and the park employees across the board are gonna be miserable dealing with keeping them on peoples faces anyway.

Theme Parks are out for us till they drop it, which really hoping once we get to Phase 3 where most restrictions are gone or very loose.


----------



## SarahC97

Everyone must stay a reef shark distance away from each other at SeaWorld.


----------



## StephenM84

My 11 year old has issues with it but she will wear it while complaining the entire time. I've tried with my 2 year old and she will take it off in seconds. I can't imagine how many mask I would go through at a park because she will take it off and throw it all the time.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *SEAWORLD:*
> Employee opening: June 10
> Public opening: June 11
> - face coverings
> - physical distancing
> - temp screening
> View attachment 497332
> View attachment 497334
> View attachment 497335
> View attachment 497338


 Grabbed the slides.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Sea World wrapping up


----------



## ZanyToes

StephenM84 said:


> If I had a vacation planned for Sea World I would cancel it after hearing my 2 year old would be required to wear a mask. Not a chance she would keep it on for longer then 5 seconds. Sea World is asking for a lot with that.



This is my concern for Disney.  We aren't going until october so I'm holding out on hope that restrictions will be lifted a bit by then but I can just IMAGINE keeping a mask on my 2 and 3 year old.  The rest of the family it's not a huge deal, but yeah.. that wouldn't work lol


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I think we are stuck speculating on some things for a little while after this meeting.



best bet for details is if chapek goes into it in his interview.


----------



## Brianstl

Disney time


----------



## meremac

So exciting!! We are so ready. Whatever WDW tells us we have to do to get in, we will do it!


----------



## SarahC97

Here is it!!!!


----------



## chad_1138

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## hunterjumperluv

Whoaaaa going to Disney questions are at the end!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I need to call and reschedule our tour ASAP so we get in for the week we're there.  We have a Walrus backstage tour that didn't happen earlier this month (obviously)


----------



## Emilysmome

Disney is up!


----------



## Hummingbird

Oh God it's time! I wanna throw up


----------



## HuskieJohn

Hold on to your butts!


----------



## han22735

july 11th!! wow


----------



## SaintsManiac

*MK AND AK 7/11*


----------



## axfather

lord have mercy...enough with the mask talk...it is what it is/will be.......


----------



## chicagoshannon

Not til July 11.  OMG


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

July 11th!


----------



## Tandy

whoa


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MK and AK only starting July 11th

Epcot and DHS July 15


----------



## Brianstl

July 11 and 15


----------



## Disney_DB

Disney open MK and AK July 11th
Epcot and HS July 15th


----------



## SarahC97

Well...


----------



## OKWFan88

well there goes my vacation...


----------



## Hummingbird

MK/ AK - July 11th
Epcot/DHS - July 15th



whoa.


----------



## CastAStone

*FULL WALT DISNEY WORLD PLAN ATTACHED*


----------



## Krandor

I was thinking July 6th to  get past 4th of july.   was not expecting all the way to 11


----------



## brockash

Wow nothing til July.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Is this like Price is Right??? Do I win for being REALLY CLOSE????


----------



## Jacq7414

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> July 11th!


For hotels?


----------



## Krandor

Jacq7414 said:


> For hotels?


  July 11 MK and AK.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I'm proud of WDW for this. Opening within two weeks seemed ridiculous. This avoids 4th of July crowds/fireworks but still opens this summer. The rumor that this was moved up from late August seems plausible now.

Any resort talk yet?


----------



## BarbLynnM

Well, so much for our June 21 trip


----------



## Searc

MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.

ETA: Epcot is opening July 15th, also.


----------



## andyman8

Well at least it’s better than the folks saying August 31...


----------



## yankeesfan123

NO DETAILS ON THE RESERVATION SYSTEM?! Hahahaha

“we are opening but we won’t tell you who can go yet”


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Face masks required at the parks


----------



## Krandor

And  they ARE going to have some kind of reservstion system to keep park capacity controlled.  details coming.


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> *FULL WALT DISNEY WORLD PLAN ATTACHED*


No meet & greet, playgrounds, fireworks, parades.


----------



## Marionnette

Well there you have it. Advance reservations for park entry required


----------



## RamblingMad

Searc said:


> MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.



EPCOT has too many tiny restaurants.


----------



## Brianstl

Sounds like no exception for children on masks


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m sorry to all you guys who were hoping for different today. I genuinely am.

I am so impressed with them. Being leaders doesn’t mean being first to announce or first to open. It means doing what is best for their situation and theirs alone. I’m sure they’re going to get a lot of crap but for once I have no snark to give.


----------



## J-BOY

Can't say I'm surprised by this. Disney has shown that they're not in a rush and want to open when they believe they are ready, and when they think it's safe. I'm bummed for everyone that has a vacation during June and early July, but hopefully this will give some closure and allow people to re-book with confidence.


----------



## Hummingbird

Whelp there's goes my grandson's b-day trip (which I figured anyway).
But what I hadn't prepared myself for was not being in Epcot for 4th of July.  It's our yearly tradition and I had hope they would open before then. 
Dah well.


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> NO DETAILS ON THE RESERVATION SYSTEM?! Hahahaha
> 
> “we are opening but we won’t tell you who can go yet”



Irrelevant to the task force.  Just they are doing it as a way to control capacty is all the task force cares about


----------



## Spridell

Starting to really think they were caught off guard with UO opening


----------



## davish562

What do you guys think about the water parks?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Nevermind


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Searc said:


> MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.



Epcot is the 15th as well


----------



## Searc

No character meet and greets.


----------



## NJlauren

a bit shocked, but understandable.

I think in the long run this will be a good move.


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So basically any vacation plans anyone has till the end of the summer at the earliest I’d assume, with fast passes and hotels, are now worthless?


Mid-July is the end of summer for you?


----------



## delmar411

Ep is 7/15 too


Searc said:


> MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.


----------



## Hummingbird

Searc said:


> MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.


I'm gonna have to go back and listen again because I thought he said Epcot and DHS on the 15th


----------



## yankeesfan123

RamblingMad said:


> EPCOT has too many tiny restaurants.


But large walkways in WS


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> Starting to really think they were caught off guard with UO opening



I was surprised by the UO june 1 date but I'm glass WDW isn't taking that as pressure to open sooner then they are ready to do so.


----------



## Searc

TheMaxRebo said:


> Epcot is the 15th as well


Thanks. I must have missed it in the excitement. lol


----------



## Jacq7414

Krandor said:


> July 11 MK and AK.


Thanks! Glad I decided to reschedule our 7/7 - 7/13 trip a few weeks ago. Makes me feel better that they are actually closed for most of it too


----------



## jerry557

Brianstl said:


> Sounds like no exception for children on masks



In Florida summer heat?

This is going to be a disaster. Kids will be throwing them off, screaming, etc... They can't even enforce it at Disney Springs.


----------



## NJlauren

Searc said:


> No character meet and greets.



Really sad about this, but also very understandable.


----------



## Jroceagles

Searc said:


> MK and AK July 11th, HS July 15th. No mention of Epcot. Masks required.


yes he said Epcot 15th too


----------



## hereforthechurros

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So basically any vacation plans anyone has till the end of the summer at the earliest I’d assume, with fast passes and hotels, are now worthless?


I can't watch live so I'm missing a lot go details but why is that?


----------



## cakebaker

Well, the last day of my trip is included. Dang...reschedule or skip. That's our choice.


----------



## Searc

No parades or fireworks, either.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hummingbird said:


> I'm gonna have to go back and listen again because I thought he said Epcot and DHS on the 15th


They did.


----------



## Farro

All seems reasonable. I wonder what the surprises are/were?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JULY?!  There goes all Villains After Hours events.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sorry to all you guys who were hoping for different today. I genuinely am.
> 
> I am so impressed with them. Being leaders doesn’t mean being first to announce or first to open. It means doing what is best for their situation and theirs alone. I’m sure they’re going to get a lot of crap but for once I have no snark to give.


Agreed.  I am not super surprised by this timing based on all they have to plan for but I did wonder if they might try to rush it a bit in response to Universal opening so soon. Glad to see them taking their time to do it the way they think they can do it most safely.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> All seems reasonable. I wonder what the surprises are/were?


I assume it's the dates


----------



## SaintsManiac

No parades or fireworks...


----------



## jlwhitney

jerry557 said:


> In Florida summer heat?
> 
> This is going to be a disaster. Kids will be throwing them off, screaming, etc... They can't even enforce it at Disney Springs.



Its going to blow up in all their faces, just watch it. People will think they can do it but wait till that heat and hunidity.


----------



## brockash

Eric Smith said:


> Mid-July is the end of summer for you?


Some schools open the end of July, first week of Aug. so yes for some mid July is towards end of summer.


----------



## Hummingbird

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> They did.


oh ok thank you!


----------



## woody337

My vacation is saved!!!! July 17th check in!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm sorry but this is crazy.  By July 11 Florida will be all the way open and yet Disney will still have the crazy strict requirements.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

*DISNEY WORLD*
phased reopening:
MK & AK -* July 11*
Epcot & HS *July 15
*


----------



## Krandor

So the no meet and greet FPs in August is now confirmed and explained.


----------



## Tiggerette

Well with opening mid-July.... I guess there's less of of summer to have to deal with obnoxiously-hot summer + mask. #BitterLemonade.   
PS. I affirm the need to consider health and safety before entertainment. In case I sounded actually bitter....


----------



## yankeesfan123

woody337 said:


> My vacation is saved!!!! July 17th check in!!!!!!!


Don’t get too excited until you hear the details of the reservation system.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> Is this like Price is Right??? Do I win for being REALLY CLOSE????



lol... I was thinking the same. I had thought mid summer - late as a worst case.
Happy to be close but wrong this time.

I’m so sorry for those who just lost their vacation plans though.  I know how it feels.


----------



## Brianstl

This presentation makes it look like WDW Pro might have been correct.  This feels like a sped up super cautious plan they didn’t want to do yet.


----------



## andyman8

This seems like a safe move on Disney’s part.


----------



## randal106

No mention of resorts yet. just the parks opening.....


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow. My July 19th check-in just barely made it. 
Bummer about fireworks but I kind of expected that. At least we get all the parks! I appreciate that this had a lot of detail. It could have been much less.


----------



## Joe in VA

I’ve been wearing a mask everywhere indoors, grocery shopping, on flights, but haven’t worn one outside. No issues, don’t love it but it’s not terrible. In Tampa right and after ten minutes of wearing one outside in the sun I felt like I was going to die. No Disney for me for a while.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

CNBC just making the announcement now.  Chapek up later this hour


----------



## chad_1138

Well, free dining plan from January booking for July 5-17 is gone.  See you summer 2021.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> Irrelevant to the task force.  Just they are doing it as a way to control capacty is all the task force cares about


But relevant to people’s vacations, which is why we are here.


----------



## jerry557

Tiggerette said:


> Well with opening mid-July.... I guess there's less of of summer to have to deal with obnoxiously-hot summer + mask. #BitterLemonade



Florida doesn't start cooling down till October.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> I was surprised by the UO june 1 date but I'm glass WDW isn't taking that as pressure to open sooner then they are ready to do so.


This presentation makes me convinced this is a response to Universal.  They didn’t even want to open even that early.


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> But relevant to people’s vacations, which is why we are here.




Guests are not the target people for this presentation.   Those details were never going to be in THIS presentation


----------



## Mit88

So is the “surprise” that Epcot will be open basically for the opening? I dont consider 4 days a long closure. 

I figured July 6th seemed like a good guess. But the week after ensures that people don’t extend their 4th of July trips, I would assume. Provides a little bit of a buffer. And puts them in the dead heat of summer with humidity which could potentially kill the virus while in the sunlight


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> This presentation makes it look like WDW Pro might have been correct.  This feels like a sped up super cautious plan they didn’t want to do yet.


I get the idea that this date might have been their projection for a long while, but they weren't ready to announce it until they were 100% certain it was reachable. UO's announcement lowered that threshold.


----------



## Tiggerette

"Know before you go" reminds me of the Galaxy's Edge opening, including some of the timed entry and preparation.  On the other hand "Know before you go" sounds like a good hygiene protocol slogan for the bathrooms....


----------



## JacknSally

*Social distance squad of CMs to help "inspire guests" to follow proper guidelines LOL.... Bless those CMs*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sorry but this is crazy.  By July 11 Florida will be all the way open and yet Disney will still have the crazy strict requirements.



Well, we shall see - better to be later but fully prepared and more info known/take data and info for others experience than rush and have more issues

But if things go really well at UO and SW them it will look like they were waiting too long


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *Social distance squad of CMs to help "inspire guests" to follow proper guidelines LOL.... Bless those CMs*



That's the challenge Disney always has - they want to "preserve the magic" when in some cases a firm message would be better


----------



## Brianstl

This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.


----------



## jlwhitney

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sorry but this is crazy.  By July 11 Florida will be all the way open and yet Disney will still have the crazy strict requirements.



 I totally agree!  Even now so much is open and not requiring masks and such. Our trampoline parks are starting to open, dave and busters,roller skating, and such.


----------



## FCDub

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sorry but this is crazy.  By July 11 Florida will be all the way open and yet Disney will still have the crazy strict requirements.



So?

Disney is more dense, with more contagion touchpoints, than ... literally any other place in Florida. If Florida is open, that makes needing extra precautions even MORE inportant.


----------



## momtwoboys

what about DVC!!!


----------



## tinkerhon

TheMaxRebo said:


> MK and AK only starting July 11th
> 
> Epcot and DHS July 15


Holy crap - our first park day is 7/16


----------



## Tandy

Universal is going to make A LOT of money for a month


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> This presentation makes it look like WDW Pro might have been correct.  This feels like a sped up super cautious plan they didn’t want to do yet.


I agree.  I bet they were thinking of an late Aug opening and they had to speed things up a month because of UO


----------



## elle21

Really disappointed with the news and their strategy. I hope they add experiences back quickly like parades, characters and fireworks, but thinking it’s more a cost cutting move than a concern for safety.


----------



## tinkerhon

Searc said:


> No parades or fireworks, either.



Yea - I'm done


----------



## KayMichigan

A bit later in July than I thought, but not too much. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Pickle Rick

Tandy said:


> Universal is going to make A LOT of money for a month



maybe, maybe not.  Regardless, im glad Disney didn’t cave into public or political pressure.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tandy said:


> Universal is going to make A LOT of money for a month



Maybe.


----------



## kverdon

The next big question is when are they going to open the resorts?


----------



## HuskieJohn

So when will the resort hotels open...DVC rooms?  Cash rooms?


----------



## tinkerhon

Brianstl said:


> This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.



Might be awful if it was free !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.



Yeah, I wouldn't do any sort of major trip now unless I was someone going very regularly (multiple times a year) - otherwise I would reschedule to next year


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

This is going to be a terrible vacation experience. I'm not going till its all open again. No fireworks? No parades? In reality, they should just say no magic. I bet they will still charge full price for this crazy experience. They need to give people who have reservations the next few months discounts on their park tickets cause they aren't getting a full park experience at all. Can't wait to hear about the buses


----------



## Krandor

HuskieJohn said:


> So when will the resort hotels open...DVC rooms?  Cash rooms?



No news and was never going to be in this presentation


----------



## Tiggerette

jerry557 said:


> Florida doesn't start cooling down till October.


Oh yes, I'm quite aware.... I was going to post about less of the hurricane season too... but actually later in the season has higher chance of them. I think tornado saw storms come nearby mid-October. I agree, it'll be difficult for those already having trouble breathing in the hot, humid air.


----------



## atricks

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe.


They'll own July 4th week at least.  (And seaworld)  Although I bet both will be at capacity that week.  Before that, maybe not.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Brianstl said:


> This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.



Agreed.  Even if the  -  Border was open it would be a no go for us.  We go fo the magic this doesn’t sound magical


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Where can we see Chapek?


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't do any sort of major trip now unless I was someone going very regularly (multiple times a year) - otherwise I would reschedule to next year




Yep even if my AP was still active and I got a room discount it's not worth the hellish drive there.


----------



## Hoodie

I just noticed that the mask requirement states face coverings are required while "on property"  That implies at the resorts as well as the parks.


----------



## FCDub

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This is going to be a terrible vacation experience. I'm not going till its all open again. No fireworks? No parades? In reality, they should just say no magic. I bet they will still charge full price for this crazy experience. They need to give people who have reservations the next few months discounts on their park tickets cause they aren't getting a full park experience at all.



Then don't go?


----------



## hunterjumperluv

HuskieJohn said:


> So when will the resort hotels open...DVC rooms?  Cash rooms?



anyone else think this might be what chapek speaks about on tv?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

FCDub said:


> Then don't go?



I won't


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where can we see Chapek?



CNBC


----------



## gottalovepluto

Peace out peeps! Obviously my June trip is off the table and like hell I’m hitting up FL in July. UOR isn’t worth the hassle to come from CA for me.

Sadness to those that lost trips today and kudos to those who lived!


----------



## JacknSally

*The WDW presentation is over. Now OC is presenting about the health inspections they did at Seaworld and WDW. Q&A will come after that. Most likely we've gotten all the info we'll get at this point and won't get much more definite info until closer to July 11 (whether that's a week from now, a month from now, or July 10 lol)*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

elle21 said:


> Really disappointed with the news and their strategy. I hope they add experiences back quickly like parades, characters and fireworks, but thinking it’s more a cost cutting move than a concern for safety.



Well, it could be both, or one influencing the other

E.g., we need to drastically limit capacity for safety reasons which reduces revenue which we need to compensate for by eliminating expenses


----------



## SaintsManiac

atricks said:


> They'll own July 4th week at least.  (And seaworld)  Although I bet both will be at capacity that week.  Before that, maybe not.




Good for them. This isn't a competition. Disney doesn't really have any serious competition. They will be fine.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

This morning, my sister guessed a week after the 4th of July. Wow, she was right on the money.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hunterjumperluv said:


> anyone else think this might be what chapek speaks about on tv?


Hoping!!


----------



## Krandor

ooh.. question about enforcement on masks.


----------



## tinkerhon

Joe in VA said:


> I’ve been wearing a mask everywhere indoors, grocery shopping, on flights, but haven’t worn one outside. No issues, don’t love it but it’s not terrible. In Tampa right and after ten minutes of wearing one outside in the sun I felt like I was going to die. No Disney for me for a while.



Same. 58 degrees in NYC last night and was suffocating with mask on !


----------



## RamblingMad

Spridell said:


> I agree.  I bet they were thinking of an late Aug opening and they had to speed things up a month because of UO



They’ll have a smooth process by the time WDW opens.


----------



## Pickle Rick

So no mention of resorts?


----------



## JenBush

tinkerhon said:


> Holy crap - our first park day is 7/16


My first park day is 7/15, fingers crossed the resorts are open.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So disappointed. We are barely missing our 7/7-14 trip. My son is going to be crushed.


----------



## Brianstl

Disney stock is up a a few cents.  I don’t see how after that.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

finally asked about recourse for guests who don't comply with masks.  WDW answering vaguely by just saying squads reminding, etc.  NEW - looking at establishing relaxation zones for mask-off time????


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> So no mention of resorts?



This presentation was on parks only.  Resorts not need task force approval to open


----------



## DaBourques4

Eric Smith said:


> Mid-July is the end of summer for you?


It is for me.  We go back to school the first week of August and have pre-planning and prep days in the 2 weeks before.


----------



## courtney1188

Brianstl said:


> This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.


For us, we have an AP expiring in early August. We have to pay the same whether or not we use it in July. So there's no way I'd go with regular tickets...I can't decide if it's worth it or not to attend even with my AP (we're far out of state so talking plane tickets and such - it's not like it's no big deal if we get there and it's a bust)


----------



## hertamaniac

And now that a reopening date(s) are released,  I am waiting for that phone call from Disney about our AP partial refund confirmation.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Krandor said:


> This presentation was on parks only.  Resorts not need task force approval to open



ah ok thanks.


----------



## jlwise

I’ve been watching the whole presentation, and I’m shocked that they decided to present today. They might as well have waited to see how Universal’s opening goes and how the numbers look closer to July. They have quite a few strict requirements that may very well not be needed by mid-July. Beyond masks being brutal in the heat, no fireworks or meet and greets are so sad. And then I’m curious about the reservation system? Resorts?


----------



## KrissyD715

Since no character meets, what does this do for character dining?


----------



## MMSM

I called June 26-July 3 yesterday and feel so good now.  I am happy they announced a day so people can plan. I am curious about DVC since I still have a two night stay that is becoming difficult to refund/exchange.  Also, really curious on water parks.


----------



## RamblingMad

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So disappointed. We are barely missing our 7/7-14 trip. My son is going to be crushed.



Just tell him that Mickey got COVID-19, so he won’t be seeing anyone right now.


----------



## tinkerhon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This is going to be a terrible vacation experience. I'm not going till its all open again. No fireworks? No parades? In reality, they should just say no magic. I bet they will still charge full price for this crazy experience. They need to give people who have reservations the next few months discounts on their park tickets cause they aren't getting a full park experience at all. Can't wait to hear about the buses



busses and resort news - should be fun


----------



## Brianstl

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So disappointed. We are barely missing our 7/7-14 trip. My son is going to be crushed.


You should be happy.  The experience at the parks when they reopen will be crushing to the soul.


----------



## tinkerhon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where can we see Chapek?


I
Waiting on line for world of disney?


----------



## Tandy

SaintsManiac said:


> Good for them. This isn't a competition. Disney doesn't really have any serious competition. They will be fine.


Cant find where anyone said there was going to be competition.. 
But the fact is for a month they really wont have any competition (apart from sea world)
Just mentioned that a lot of people are going to shift over to there with booked trip


----------



## Pickle Rick

jlwise said:


> I’ve been watching the whole presentation, and I’m shocked that they decided to present today. They might as well have waited to see how Universal’s opening goes and how the numbers look closer to July. They have quite a few strict requirements that may very well not be needed by mid-July. Beyond masks being brutal in the heat, no fireworks or meet and greets are so sad. And then I’m curious about the reservation system? Resorts?



disney is definitely going to be cautious.  I suspect everything they said they will implement they will.


----------



## Krandor

jlwise said:


> I’ve been watching the whole presentation, and I’m shocked that they decided to present today. They might as well have waited to see how Universal’s opening goes and how the numbers look closer to July. They have quite a few strict requirements that may very well not be needed by mid-July. Beyond masks being brutal in the heat, no fireworks or meet and greets are so sad. And then I’m curious about the reservation system? Resorts?



They did what people have been asking for and giving a date and an idea what will change.  They have done that.  Now people can start making decisions.


----------



## courtney1188

KrissyD715 said:


> Since no character meets, what does this do for character dining?


Great question that we don't know the answer to - I'd like to know as well. Not paying Crystal Palace prices without Winnie the Pooh characters, for example.


----------



## JPM4

Now comes the fun part. AP announcements! DVC ! Transportation issue/announcements! Pricing concerns! And what did he mean by crowd control who knows so much still up in the air


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> Disney stock is up a a few cents.  I don’t see how after that.


I expect an initial jump then some sort of fall off when people realize what limited capacity and limited experiences means.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

From the creators of the MDE app and hosted on the same server as our website during the May 4th Star Wars merch, Walt Disney World Resort brings you: The Reservation System.

[Insert dumpster on fire meme]


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> And now that a reopening date(s) are released,  I am waiting for that phone call from Disney about our AP partial refund confirmation.



I wonder if they don’t consider all 4 parks open as the start date for APs again. There is going to be a lot missing from the parks and a lot of restrictions.

I can’t remember which thread but someone said Shanghai is basically letting their APs in “free” right now and the clock hasn’t started back up yet.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

tinkerhon said:


> I
> Waiting on line for world of disney?


He has an interview in 11 minutes.


----------



## Mit88

It seems from some comments here that thought Disney would open its parks without masks and with fireworks and parades. That was never going to happen.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Lord they cannot win. I'm so glad they did this on their terms. Off to take my victory lap now...


----------



## Krandor

JPM4 said:


> Now comes the fun part. AP announcements! DVC ! Transportation issue/announcements! Pricing concerns! And what did he mean by crowd control who knows so much still up in the air



They have plenty of time now to get all that information out.


----------



## Pickle Rick

KrissyD715 said:


> Since no character meets, what does this do for character dining?



i imagine they’ll treat it like any other table service


----------



## Pyotr

Brianstl said:


> This is going to be an awful experience when you consider the cost.



This is absolutely correct!


----------



## courtney1188

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> He has an interview in 11 minutes.


Can anyone help out with a link to watch that for us non-Floridians?


----------



## FCDub

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I won't



Great. There is a pandemic that's killed 100,000 people in this country in a few months. Stuff's not going to go back to normal immediately.


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> Can anyone help out with a link to watch that for us non-Floridians?



on CNBC which is on most major cable systems nationwide.  Not a florida only thing


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *The WDW presentation is over. Now OC is presenting about the health inspections they did at Seaworld and WDW. Q&A will come after that. Most likely we've gotten all the info we'll get at this point and won't get much more definite info until closer to July 11 (whether that's a week from now, a month from now, or July 10 lol)*



How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> Disney stock is up a a few cents.  I don’t see how after that.


Because they announced an opening date, and Disney will continue making money. A lot more than they currently are. The stock market doesn't care about feelings, only money.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?



The task force does't have to approve those.  Task force only has to approve parks.


----------



## CAQDaddy

Pickle Rick said:


> maybe, maybe not.  Regardless, im glad Disney didn’t cave into public or political pressure.


But maybe they actually did cave in to public and political pressure.


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?



*Resorts operations are not a required part of these presentations.*


----------



## courtney1188

tinkerhon said:


> How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?


Because the presentation was just on the actual parks - the task force doesn't need to vote on what happens with hotels, so it's not part of the presentation.


----------



## J-BOY

tinkerhon said:


> How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?


Because the resorts have nothing to do with the task force, which was the primary purpose for the meeting today.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tinkerhon said:


> How can they not comment (unless I missed it) about report openings -?



Because they don’t need permission to open the resorts. Not relevant to the task force. They can just do it.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> Guests are not the target people for this presentation.   Those details were never going to be in THIS presentation


I’m not going to submit a public comment to the task force... I’m posting it on this board...


----------



## Tiggerette

courtney1188 said:


> Can anyone help out with a link to watch that for us non-Floridians?


http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/EDIT: Yes, they just announced he's coming on next


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> It seems from some comments here that thought Disney would open its parks without masks and with fireworks and parades. That was never going to happen.



Which is why I thought they’d open after the 4th of July.


----------



## Brianstl

J-BOY said:


> Because they announced an opening date, and Disney will continue making money. A lot more than they currently are. The stock market doesn't care about feelings, only money.


They won’t be making money with this plan.  That is why they didn’t want to announce even this until UO made their move.


----------



## cakebaker

Well they did manage to get to a date with no AP discounts. I figured they would.


----------



## TexasChick123

Well, at least now I know our trip isn’t happening. I can go and cancel it now. I’m disappointed but glad I know.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they don’t consider all 4 parks open as the start date for APs again. There is going to be a lot missing from the parks and a lot of restrictions.
> 
> I can’t remember which thread but someone said Shanghai is basically letting their APs in “free” right now and the clock hasn’t started back up yet.


Wondering about this too. My pass just expired last week.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

FCDub said:


> Great. There is a pandemic that's killed 100,000 people in this country in a few months. Stuff's not going to go back to normal immediately.



Yeah, nobody said it would. Keep speaking the obvious


----------



## Krandor

RamblingMad said:


> Which is why I thought they’d open after the 4th of July.



without fireworks waiting till after july 4th made sense.


----------



## SmittS

I'm surprised that with the focus being "restarting the economy and tourism", there's zero information from Disney on the resorts.  How are we supposed to plan vacations, even with park dates, without knowing resort plans?


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they don’t consider all 4 parks open as the start date for APs again. There is going to be a lot missing from the parks and a lot of restrictions.
> 
> I can’t remember which thread but someone said Shanghai is basically letting their APs in “free” right now and the clock hasn’t started back up yet.


Yes, Shanghai Disneyland has referred to this period as the “Advance Reservation Period,” which implies that they do plan to shift back to their regular admission structure at some point in the near-ish future. The AP extension timeframe include the closure period and the Advance Reservation Period, which is good news. We have seen reports of some difficulties with APholders getting reservations on short notice (I.e. the day before), but I’d have to imagine that Disney will employ something similar here.


----------



## elle21

FCDub said:


> Then don't go?


A lot of us won’t. But it’s still really disappointing. Especially for people who have been saving and planning and need something to look forward to right now. I’m really sad for my kids especially. They have had so many things canceled in the past two months and all were so excited for our August trip.


----------



## J-BOY

Brianstl said:


> They won’t be making money with this plan.  That is why they didn’t want to announce even this until UO made their move.


I have no doubt that they will be making money. Disney Springs was closed to new guests due to capacity because World of Disney (a single merch store!) opened today. Disney will be just fine. 

I'm not sure if you have a trip planned during that time or if it was earlier, but I'm sorry if it's not what you'd hoped for. It's not going to stop plenty of people, though.


----------



## RamblingMad

Krandor said:


> without fireworks waiting till after july 4th made sense.



I’d expect any event within the park that would cause large gatherings to be canceled.


----------



## KBoopaloo

SmittS said:


> I'm surprised that with the focus being "restarting the economy and tourism", there's zero information from Disney on the resorts.  How are we supposed to plan vacations, even with park dates, without knowing resort plans?


I bet we get more info in the next couple of days on resorts and more details on the reservation system.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tandy said:


> Universal is going to make A LOT of money for a month


I wouldn't be so sure.  I know two people who cancelled planned vacations to Universal that were planned for June.  I think people on this board are underestimating how hesitant the general public is to travel out of state right now.  It's a pretty big risk for parks running at a fraction of their normal capacity.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Chapek up next on CNBC


----------



## Farro

elle21 said:


> A lot of us won’t. But it’s still really disappointing. Especially for people who have been saving and planning and need something to look forward to right now. I’m really sad for my kids especially. They have had so many things canceled in the past two months and all were so excited for our August trip.



It will be open in August! 

Just have to make do with the restrictions and such due to Covid, but you had to know that was going to happen.


----------



## ZanyToes

elle21 said:


> A lot of us won’t. But it’s still really disappointing. Especially for people who have been saving and planning and need something to look forward to right now. I’m really sad for my kids especially. They have had so many things canceled in the past two months and all were so excited for our August trip.



I wonder when (or if) we'll get a time line for when restrictions will be lifted.  Our trip is the first week in October.  I'm actually fine with many of the restrictions, but don't want to fight my 2 and 3 year old over a mask for a week when we can just reschedule if needed.


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This is going to be a terrible vacation experience. I'm not going till its all open again. No fireworks? No parades? In reality, they should just say no magic. I bet they will still charge full price for this crazy experience. They need to give people who have reservations the next few months discounts on their park tickets cause they aren't getting a full park experience at all. Can't wait to hear about the buses


It really depends on what you care about.  Personally, a lack of M&G's and parades wouldn't bother me at all (I'd be ecstatic not to have parades blocking up paths all the time).  A lack of fireworks is a bit of a disappointment, but it wouldn't affect my enjoyment of a trip.  People go to Disney for different reasons and some people may enjoy the lower crowd levels that will be present when the parks reopen.


----------



## SierraT

Sorry to all the June/July vacation folks.  It stinks, but the good news is if you have a vacation planned and can deal with the restrictions you can go and still have fun.  The question is, will you get a good value?  It's up to the individual and/or family really.

Also, gloating and "I told you so's" just isn't nice (tiny psa).


----------



## SaintsManiac

elle21 said:


> A lot of us won’t. But it’s still really disappointing. Especially for people who have been saving and planning and need something to look forward to right now. I’m really sad for my kids especially. They have had so many things canceled in the past two months and all were so excited for our August trip.




But you don't know what restrictions will still be in place. Keep the faith and wait and see.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This is going to be a terrible vacation experience. I'm not going till its all open again. No fireworks? No parades? In reality, they should just say no magic. I bet they will still charge full price for this crazy experience. They need to give people who have reservations the next few months discounts on their park tickets cause they aren't getting a full park experience at all. Can't wait to hear about the buses


To be fair, this is what has been rumored to be happening for months, especially seeing what DLS did & other parks said they'd do.  That's why I've waited to renew my AP - I don't want to pay full price for a limited experience.  Depending on how long this lasts I may not renew, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## e_yerger

Well, other than the date, this really didn't get any more information to help making a decision on to keep our trip or not.


----------



## J-BOY

ZanyToes said:


> I wonder when (or if) we'll get a time line for when restrictions will be lifted.  Our trip is the first week in October.  I'm actually fine with many of the restrictions, but don't want to fight my 2 and 3 year old over a mask for a week when we can just reschedule if needed.


I wouldn't expect a laid-out timeline anytime soon at least. These restrictions will probably be in place until cases start to dwindle significantly, and that is a moving target.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

bob coming up after the current break


----------



## KrissyD715

Shortened hours for opening? Or do they have yet to announce that?


----------



## Krandor

SmittS said:


> I'm surprised that with the focus being "restarting the economy and tourism", there's zero information from Disney on the resorts.  How are we supposed to plan vacations, even with park dates, without knowing resort plans?



This presenation as not about how to plan your vacation.   Guests were not the target of it.  Those details will come out later


----------



## RamblingMad

ZanyToes said:


> I wonder when (or if) we'll get a time line for when restrictions will be lifted.  Our trip is the first week in October.  I'm actually fine with many of the restrictions, but don't want to fight my 2 and 3 year old over a mask for a week when we can just reschedule if needed.



I’d expect by 2022.


----------



## Eric Smith

hunterjumperluv said:


> anyone else think this might be what chapek speaks about on tv?


I think he will probably address resorts.  I doubt he says anything about DVC as Wall Street won't care about that.


----------



## Hummingbird

I just went back and re-listened. he said...

"We will deploy a series of soft opening tactics for select audiences several days prior to our July 11th with cast previews and affinity soft opening preview days"

So maybe we get some AP previews in there?!?!?!  I am more than willing to burn up some of my vacation days to be a guinea pig.


----------



## woody337

e_yerger said:


> Well, other than the date, this really didn't get any more information to help making a decision on to keep our trip or not.


Thats how I feel. My check in is July 17th. I have FP's chosen, is that my reservations? Will the resorts even be open???


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

do we need to start a new thread for the great reservation system debate?


----------



## SaintsManiac

OMG I do not care about Tesla. Come on, Bob.


----------



## courtney1188

Tiggerette said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/live-tv/EDIT: Yes, they just announced he's coming on next


Thanks! We don't have a cable subscription, so I'll just be waiting to hear what he says from all of you.


----------



## jlwhitney

RamblingMad said:


> I’d expect by 2022.



Spring 2021 after flu season is over is probably the worst case scenario.


----------



## hunterjumperluv

ZanyToes said:


> I wonder when (or if) we'll get a time line for when restrictions will be lifted.  Our trip is the first week in October.  I'm actually fine with many of the restrictions, but don't want to fight my 2 and 3 year old over a mask for a week when we can just reschedule if needed.


I can’t imagine we’ll get a timeline until it’s actually about to happen.

With the nature of this virus, and the unknown fall/winter future with flu and COVID , I just can’t imagine them announcing rollbacks on restrictions until it’s more than just suspected to be safe to do so.

especially with them not being afraid to open so much later than other local attractions.


----------



## CastAStone

Apparently Chapek is late.


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> It really depends on what you care about.  Personally, a lack of M&G's and parades wouldn't bother me at all (I'd be ecstatic not to have parades blocking up paths all the time).  A lack of fireworks is a bit of a disappointment, but it wouldn't affect my enjoyment of a trip.  People go to Disney for different reasons and some people may enjoy the lower crowd levels that will be present when the parks reopen.



Same for us. Even lack of fireworks isn't as disappointing when Illuminations was already gone, anyway. That was my favorite.


----------



## courtney1188

e_yerger said:


> Well, other than the date, this really didn't get any more information to help making a decision on to keep our trip or not.


Yeah, I feel like I got one question answered...but it opened up a whole bunch of new ones.


----------



## Wreckem

I think a lot of families are going to stay away. It’s going to be more adult oriented for quite a while.

I’m not bothered by the no meet and greets, no fireworks, and no parades.

While we always saw the fireworks once per trip, we have seen July 4, Christmas and New Years so their regular shows just aren’t that great in comparison.

The last trip was the first time(in six trips) we did a meet and greet and it was only with Mickey, because it was on our foreign exchange students to do list.

The parades are usually a hard pass unless it’s Christmas.

We go for the rides and food.

We weren’t booked this summer originally but we are now. Im selfishly hoping a lot of people stay away.

Rearranging out plans we will probably take three trips this summer. A long weekend in Vegas mid June. Universal & SeaWorld the week of July 4 and then Disney the week the day all four parks are opened.

We have ~$2k on airfare credits and these three trips only cover 1/3 of that. 

Plus we can cancel with no penalty if something happens.


----------



## osufeth24

RamblingMad said:


> I’d expect by 2022.



Lol no


----------



## wdwlver

Honestly doesn’t sound like a very magical experience. JMO but at least I can cancel for sure now. Someone’s going to get lucky with BCV reservation!


----------



## hunterjumperluv

Eric Smith said:


> I think he will probably address resorts.  I doubt he says anything about DVC as Wall Street won't care about that.


Fair.  In my mind though the two will be tied together.
I think there is a strong possibility DVC resorts will open before cash resorts.  But,  Disney made it clear in my mind this morning they’re opening on their terms.

fair point though.


----------



## sweetyk83

courtney1188 said:


> Thanks! We don't have a cable subscription, so I'll just be waiting to hear what he says from all of you.


You can listen to audio here without a subscription! live-audio


----------



## Eric Smith

Tandy said:


> Cant find where anyone said there was going to be competition..
> But the fact is for a month they really wont have any competition (apart from sea world)
> Just mentioned that a lot of people are going to shift over to there with booked trip


Fanatics may do that, the general public won't.  The fact that Universal is open won't push people to travel if they're worried about their health.


----------



## e_yerger

woody337 said:


> Thats how I feel. My check in is July 17th. I have FP's chosen, is that my reservations? Will the resorts even be open???


Yup - July 23rd check in date. Will resort be open, will we need to make park reservation or will it be granted due to having hotel reservation, what kind of dining will be open? so many questions.


----------



## courtney1188

sweetyk83 said:


> You can listen to audio here without a subscription! live-audio


Thank you!!!


----------



## Searc

I don't do M&G's, parades or fireworks, anyway, it is the masks required that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Eric Smith

hunterjumperluv said:


> Fair.  In my mind though the two will be tied together.
> I think there is a strong possibility DVC resorts will open before cash resorts.  But,  Disney made it clear in my mind this morning they’re opening on their terms.
> 
> fair point though.


Agreed, I can't see DVC staying closed for all that much longer.  I don't know that Disney has much of a leg to stand on that the current situation merits keeping those resorts closed.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> Apparently Chapek is late.


Yeah - spending too much time yammering on that other website


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

courtney1188 said:


> Thanks! We don't have a cable subscription, so I'll just be waiting to hear what he says from all of you.


I cannot seem to get to it... Not on my cnbc

Edit: are they talking about a lung transplant right now?


----------



## tinkerhon

JenBush said:


> My first park day is 7/15, fingers crossed the resorts are open.



same - excuse my ignorance, but what does it mean that "advanced reservations are required for entry?" ( to parks)


----------



## Brianstl

J-BOY said:


> I have no doubt that they will be making money. Disney Springs was closed to new guests due to capacity because World of Disney (a single merch store!) opened today. Disney will be just fine.
> 
> I'm not sure if you have a trip planned during that time or if it was earlier, but I'm sorry if it's not what you'd hoped for. It's not going to stop plenty of people, though.


One day of pent up demand from locals who have been shut in for weeks doesn’t equal the per guest spending numbers that WDW has built their profit model around over the last 5 years.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> same - excuse my ignorance, but what does it mean that "advanced reservations are required for entry?" ( to parks)



We don't know.  SDL as well as six flags is doing similar systems.  We don't know the details of the WDW system yet.


----------



## merry_nbright

tinkerhon said:


> same - excuse my ignorance, but what does it mean that "advanced reservations are required for entry?" ( to parks)



It’s like they’re doing in Shanghai. You reserve the date you want to go ahead of time.


----------



## skeeter31

tinkerhon said:


> same - excuse my ignorance, but what does it mean that "advanced reservations are required for entry?" ( to parks)


They didn’t provide the full plan for that. But basically you’re going to have to reserve (ahead of time probably on MDE) your spot in a park on a given day. May mean no hopping. May mean you can’t get into the park you want on a given day. Screams more to me that they’re opening minus resorts at first.


----------



## Bjn10

He did say education for guest booking there trips


----------



## tinkerhon

e_yerger said:


> Well, other than the date, this really didn't get any more information to help making a decision on to keep our trip or not.



same - no resort( resort pools) bus ADR, FP info ?


----------



## emilymad

Now just to make a backup plan for December in case all of this is still in place


----------



## Krandor

merry_nbright said:


> It’s like they’re doing in Shanghai. You reserve the date you want to go ahead of time.



The difference with WDW is the 4 parks. Do you have to reserve a specific park? no hoppers? do resort guests get priority? does a FP count as reservation? 

A lot of details will be different then SDL.


----------



## Eric Smith

SmittS said:


> I'm surprised that with the focus being "restarting the economy and tourism", there's zero information from Disney on the resorts.  How are we supposed to plan vacations, even with park dates, without knowing resort plans?


This task force is focused on reopening the parks.  Universal and SeaWorld didn't mention resorts either.


----------



## cakebaker

They didn't meet any of the few requirements we had...Our dates, at least everything but Epcot open. Pretty easy decision to cancel and not in the mood to play the guessing game as to when they will actually be open when I don't have to try and get a ticket to get in the gates. I'm out.


----------



## b2k1121

Mit88 said:


> It seems from some comments here that thought Disney would open its parks without masks and with fireworks and parades. That was never going to happen.


Seriously.  Those have been assumptions from the very start by everyone.  Some people just want to whine about anything they can.


----------



## ZanyToes

RamblingMad said:


> I’d expect by 2022.


I've been wrong before but I'd bet good money it won't last that long.


----------



## tinkerhon

CastAStone said:


> Apparently Chapek is late.


Darn World of Disney line!


----------



## juice0358

Imagine fast forwarding a month, and an outbreak being traced to UOR. Disney will look like geniuses with CM and guest safety in front of profit.  Not saying this will happen, but if it does... add in that they also showed they will open when THEY deem it safe to open and have properly prepared for these changes and I think it is a win all around for them. The only fall out at this point will be from ultra fans like us on this board. In a year the casual fan will not remember that Disney opened a month later than UOR.

Disney was prudent and not pressured and I respect that in a major corporation. If in a month the virus has disappeared into the summer and UOR removes face mask requirements, WDW could modify their opening requirements and never have to require a face mask in their theme parks.


----------



## JacknSally

*We might get more info re: resorts after Monday, since the NBA has been saying they'll announce their plan on June 1.*


----------



## andyman8

Also I don’t think Disney is going to give a huge head’s up when certain restrictions will be lifted or when character greetings, parades, and fireworks will return. With Shanghai for example, indoor shows just returned one day, no fanfare or real announcement. I think they’ll do it quietly.


----------



## Pyotr

I‘m sorry Disney, but the modified experience just is not worth the cost. My family vacation for this summer will be rescheduled for next year. Hopefully by then my kids will be able to see fireworks and parades.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

juice0358 said:


> Imagine fast forwarding a month, and an outbreak being traced to UOR. Disney will look like geniuses with CM and guest safety in front of profit.  Not saying this will happen, but if it does... add in that they also showed they will open when THEY deem it safe to open and have properly prepared for these changes and I think it is a win all around for them. The only fall out at this point will be from ultra fans like us on this board. In a year the casual fan will not remember that Disney opened a month later than UOR.
> 
> Disney was prudent and not pressured and I respect that in a major corporation. If in a month the virus has disappeared into the summer and UOR removes face mask requirements, WDW could modify their opening requirements and never have to require a face mask in their theme parks.


That’s certainly one way to spin it.


----------



## Krandor

juice0358 said:


> Disney was prudent and not pressured and I respect that in a major corporation. If in a month the virus has disappeared into the summer and UOR removes face mask requirements, WDW could modify their opening requirements and never have to require a face mask in their theme parks.



I do too and while I hate it for people with cancelled vacations I'd rather disney be prudent and only open when they think they can do it safely.   Racing to be "first" during a pandemic can be bad.


----------



## hunterjumperluv

So is Lex Luther not coming on?  We’ve moved on to another segment..


----------



## SaintsManiac

hunterjumperluv said:


> So is Lex Luther not coming on?  We’ve moved on to another segment..




Yeah I closed it out. Hopefully someone here gives us the details if he ever shows up.


----------



## Pickle Rick

b2k1121 said:


> Seriously.  Those have been assumptions from the very start by everyone.  Some people just want to whine about anything they can.



you have people that wanted disney open right away with no restrictions or guildelines, which is bizarre, imo.  A company like Disney was always going to be extra cautious


----------



## BarbLynnM

SierraT said:


> Sorry to all the June/July vacation folks.  It stinks, but the good news is if you have a vacation planned and can deal with the restrictions you can go and still have fun.  The question is, will you get a good value?  It's up to the individual and/or family really.
> 
> Also, gloating and "I told you so's" just isn't nice (tiny psa).



We had a back up plan to go to the national parks if Disney didn't open for June, as my s/o won't get another vacation this year.  I've been to many of the parks (Yellowstone, etc) but have never been to the grand canyon so it's not a total loss for us.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hunterjumperluv said:


> So is Lex Luther not coming on?  We’ve moved on to another segment..


They just changed the headline to him.


----------



## cakebaker

b2k1121 said:


> Seriously.  Those have been assumptions from the very start by everyone.  Some people just want to whine about anything they can.


Seriously, people are disappointed. Lay off. No one I saw ever expected everything to be open.


----------



## courtney1188

hunterjumperluv said:


> So is Lex Luther not coming on?  We’ve moved on to another segment..


Yeah, I'm confused.


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> you have people that wanted disney open right away with no restrictions or guildelines, which is bizarre, imo.  A company like Disney was always going to be extra cautious


Who said that? What post did you read where anyone said they should be fully open with no restrictions? I've been on here hours, every day for weeks and I never saw it.


----------



## RamblingMad

osufeth24 said:


> Lol no



I’d expect folks to wear masks until a vaccine is available. How else would you change the restriction?


----------



## Krandor

Pickle Rick said:


> you have people that wanted disney open right away with no restrictions or guildelines, which is bizarre, imo.  A company like Disney was always going to be extra cautious



And there were people wanting timelines like open with masks then drop masks in 1-2 weeks then bring back parades and fireworks 1-2 weeks after that.  Very unlikely to be that fast.


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> Yeah, I'm confused.



It shows that he is coming on soon


----------



## bobbie68

I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.

I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> you have people that wanted disney open right away with no restrictions or guildelines, which is bizarre, imo.  A company like Disney was always going to be extra cautious


Are you going to every thread just to chastise people? Maybe just try shushing and let people vent over their disappointed me instead of crowing with I told you so's. No one expected a fully open WDW to start. No one. The only thing bizarre is the need to harp on people who are justifiably disappointed- some of us multiple times.


----------



## J-BOY

cakebaker said:


> Who said that? What post did you read where anyone said they should be fully open with no restrictions? I've been on here hours, every day for weeks and I never saw it.


There are tons all over right now! All these people that are saying they're going to cancel their vacations because "these restrictions are just too much." These restrictions have been talked about for months, and rumors that are heavily discussed here have all been pointing in this direction. I get remaining hopeful about your own vacation, but the writing has been on the wall for Disney's opening conditions for a long time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Who said that? What post did you read where anyone said they should be fully open with no restrictions? I've been on here hours, every day for weeks and I never saw it.



There have been a few outliers who think masks are stupid and will be gone quickly, the virus concern is overblown, and Disney is crazy for playing into “fear” with their measures.

They’re outliers.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> It seems from some comments here that thought Disney would open its parks without masks and with fireworks and parades. That was never going to happen.



Would not be surprised one bit if masks are only recommended by July opening.


----------



## b2k1121

JayhawkCruiser said:


> That’s certainly one way to spin it.


Most likely the correct way.  

Or is Disney opening later just to make people sad by cancelling their vacations?  Just to mess with people because it's fun to lose out on more money?  What's more likely?


----------



## kverdon

I would not be surprised to see the resorts closed until the end of August.  That puts them past summer school break and would keep crowds down.  It lets them work out the kinks in the system with just the locals.  I also bet they cancel Food and Wine this year.


----------



## planecrazy63

Even with all this - the people I am most disappointed for are the CMs. Many of them are still waiting to get paid from Florida Unemployment and now they are basically told "stick it out another month" - unlike in other countries where they paid their CMs (due to not controlling the parks)

Yes - Universal paying their TMs 80%(if full time) probably led to opening a little earlier, but at least they were getting paid.

Sorry for all the CMs out there who also got crushed today.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

hunterjumperluv said:


> So is Lex Luther not coming on?  We’ve moved on to another segment..


they keep saying he is "up after the break"........there have been at least 3 breaks since I first heard that, so who knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.
> 
> I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.



I agree - it's annoying and "another level of planning" but for the day of experience I think it will improve the experience for guests that are able to be there


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.
> 
> I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.


I doubt they're focusing on the local market; Fl needs people brought in. UOR and SW both depend on Disney, as *does the economy.


----------



## Krandor

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.



Agreed.  it is FAR better to tell somebody before they try to get to the park vs somebody coming out and getting turned away at the gate.  WoD and DS today shows why it's a good idea.  Somebody driving to DS right now is going to be turned away.


----------



## Jiminy76

Hoodie said:


> I just noticed that the mask requirement states face coverings are required while "on property"  That implies at the resorts as well as the parks.


Great now I am going to have to sleep in a mask!!


----------



## SierraT

BarbLynnM said:


> We had a back up plan to go to the national parks if Disney didn't open for June, as my s/o won't get another vacation this year.  I've been to many of the parks (Yellowstone, etc) but have never been to the grand canyon so it's not a total loss for us.



I moved ours to August this week from June but I think I’m going to move it to later in the year, maybe Thanksgiving.  We went one year and it was a madhouse but I think it may be more back so somewhat normal by then.  Hopefully.


----------



## RamblingMad

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.
> 
> I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.



Do they need a month to build it?


----------



## b2k1121

cakebaker said:


> Seriously, people are disappointed. Lay off. No one I saw ever expected everything to be open.


Disappointed by something everyone knew was going to happen?  Did anyone honestly think Disney was going to announce an opening with no restrictions?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I'm sure it's in here but I can't find it - can someone link me to the presentation?


----------



## Krandor

b2k1121 said:


> Disappointed by something everyone knew was going to happen?  Did anyone honestly think Disney was going to announce an opening with no restrictions?



There were a lot of people that expected sooner then July 11th.  I was expecting July 6th so not off by much but still later then I was even thinking.


----------



## rteetz

I think we got our surprise 

Personally I sort of applaud Disney for not rushing this. Taking their time, watching how other parks go.


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm sure it's in here but I can't find it - can someone link me to the presentation?



So to the news only thread.  It's in there.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> There have been a few outliers who think masks are stupid and will be gone quickly, the virus concern is overblown, and Disney is crazy for playing into “fear” with their measures.
> 
> They’re outliers.


Perhaps, but they are few and far between. The I told you so's are irritating and I don't know why anyone enjoys doing them. Seems bizarre to me. At any rate, my mood sucks at the moment. So probably best just to take a break for a while and let all that garbage run through.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I think we got our surprise
> 
> Personally I sort of applaud Disney for not rushing this. Taking their time, watching how other parks go.



Same. So much can happen in the next 6 weeks. They were very smart to do this.


----------



## Hoodie

TO be honest, I was hoping there would be more detail.  Sea World touched on seating for shows, changes (not elimination) to character interactions, details in the water parks,  etc.  Disney didn't even address shows or water parks.  Granted, they still have 6+ weeks to issue those details, but I thought it was very light.

Still so many questions.  Resorts, transportation, parties.  With the restrictions listed - no parades, fireworks, character meet and greets, touchless everything -what is the point of the Halloween parties?  The first is only a month after opening.


----------



## cakebaker

b2k1121 said:


> Disappointed by something everyone knew was going to happen?  Did anyone honestly think Disney was going to announce an opening with no restrictions?


The ones who asked for that are rare- but go ahead, if this is the kind of posting that rows your boat, go after it. Enjoy.


----------



## MMSM

No info on water parks, right?  UO had to announce Volcano Bay - these are still parks.  Did Disney say anything?


----------



## snvanvl

I wouldn't be surprised if they waited to open because they want to open Disneyland at the same time.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I just change my dates from the 4th of july weekend to the week when all parks will be open under the fun and sun special..I hope the Rat ride and Space 220 are open.


----------



## andyman8

Bob now!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

here we go


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Same. So much can happen in the next 6 weeks. They were very smart to do this.



Yup.

The others look desperate not brave IMO.


----------



## StephenM84

Did they go into detail on the masks? Is it all guest or 3 and up for disney?


----------



## Carol Jackson

Cast members are going bonkers grabbing shifts. 
Social Distancing Squad seems to be winning over Temperature Checker and Surface Sanitizing Custodian.


----------



## Krandor

Hoodie said:


> TO be honest, I was hoping there would be more detail.  Sea World touched on seating for shows, changes (not elimination) to character interactions, details in the water parks,  etc.  Disney didn't even address shows or water parks.  Granted, they still have 6+ weeks to issue those details, but I thought it was very light.



Given that universal and seaworld included waterparks in their presentations and disney didn't, I expect that's an answer on the water parks. 

This was not the presentation for tons of details.  Keep it simple and do just enough to get it passed.  Too many details are too many things for people not to like.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

substantially lower numbers of guest


----------



## tinkerhon

skeeter31 said:


> They didn’t provide the full plan for that. But basically you’re going to have to reserve (ahead of time probably on MDE) your spot in a park on a given day. May mean no hopping. May mean you can’t get into the park you want on a given day. Screams more to me that they’re opening minus resorts at first.



wow - so, basically all of the planning has gone out the window !


----------



## e_yerger

oh hey bob here we go


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

capacity - not going to give any specific number but it will be a function of the 6-ft guidance - calculation.  Anyone know square footage of parks???


----------



## SierraT

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.
> 
> I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.



Not a FL resident but I think one of the nice benefits of living in Central FL is being able to go to the theme parks whenever you want.  It’s a nice idea (and logical one) to allow the FL residents the opportunity to go there first.  Some work in the parks, nearby establishments and pay taxes.  Also, from what I hear the FL annual pass isn’t all that great of a deal.

I hope they do open the parks to the people of FL first.  May not be a popular opinion with some, but it makes sense.


----------



## courtney1188

Capacity (per Bob) - They won't give a specific number/percentage, but it will be based on how many people they feel they can have while safely maintaining social distancing.

(Jinx - sorry Bibbobboo - your post wasn't there yet when I wrote this.)


----------



## e_yerger

"we want to provide a quintessential Disney Experience for people that come to the parks"


----------



## Krandor

They think there is trust in the brand which is one reason for tje July 11th date.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

she tried to get him to say capacity a couple of ways, but no give.  Asked about what level to be profitable variable costs must be covered for park opening and work them incrementally at getting more people in parks


----------



## RamblingMad

e_yerger said:


> "we want to provide a quintessential Disney Experience for people that come to the parks"



CNBC is where you go to sell your stock. Don’t expect more than a fluff piece.


----------



## courtney1188

SierraT said:


> I hope they do open the parks to the people of FL first.  May not be a popular opinion with some, but it makes sense.



There's no reason to believe that is going to happen - none of the proposed plans have included FL residents getting to go first.


----------



## Mit88

Its very smart of Disney to not give out major details on the reservation system and the resorts (though those werent going to be part of the parks proposal), but it also sucks. I’d like to reschedule to the end of July, but because I dont know what resorts will be open, or who would be guaranteed, ex AP/DVC/Resort Guests (if any exist) to be welcomed into the parks with reservations when they open. And to not offer those will reduce the amount of phone calls and website being overwhelmed.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

demand question - rules discourage people?  He does not think so - referenced large number of reservations and response in shanghai and disney springs


----------



## elle21

Farro said:


> It will be open in August!
> 
> Just have to make do with the restrictions and such due to Covid, but you had to know that was going to happen.


I know it will he open, but the restrictions (Masks, etc.) and cancellations will make the trip...not a vacation...and certainly not the type of Disney trip we had planned and were looking forward to. Parades, characters, and fireworks are a big deal for us. I’m sure people who go every year won’t care as much. We are not those people. And I’m not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a reduced experience. 
Maybe if all the trends continue with the virus they’ll realize they can add some of those things but my fear is they won’t because it reduces their cost.


----------



## Raggou

Bibbobboo2u said:


> demand question - rules discourage people?  He does not think so - referenced large number of reservations and response in shanghai and disney springs



Dopes anyone know if Shanghai Resort Guests are guaranteed entry?


----------



## e_yerger

Bibbobboo2u said:


> demand question - rules discourage people?  He does not think so - referenced large number of reservations and response in shanghai and disney springs


i hope this means that resort reservations, FPs and ADRs account towards capacity reservation systems.


----------



## SierraT

MMSM said:


> No info on water parks, right?  UO had to announce Volcano Bay - these are still parks.  Did Disney say anything?



Seaworld mentioned their water park today.  He cited CDC statistics in that there is no evidence covid spreads in water but reiterated that they would take extra precautions to clean.  I don’t think they expect people to wear masks in water, frankly it would be ridiculous to attempt wearing one in a pool.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

shanghai - where at?  3 ft social distancing still in effect - 20,000 per day now - lots of room to go


----------



## StephenM84

I have a July 18th check in and I just snagged a Hyatt Place Lake Buena Vista for $93 a night. For the July people it might be smart to grab a backup hotel offsite while the prices are really low today (most hotels are closed).


----------



## Farro

elle21 said:


> I know it will he open, but the restrictions (Masks, etc.) and cancellations will make the trip...not a vacation...and certainly not the type of Disney trip we had planned and were looking forward to. Parades, characters, and fireworks are a big deal for us. I’m sure people who go every year won’t care as much. We are not those people. And I’m not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a reduced experience.
> Maybe if all the trends continue with the virus they’ll realize they can add some of those things but my fear is they won’t because it reduces their cost.



I understand, we wouldn't go either if we were scheduled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It would be nice to see the December 15th tickets extended now that we know there is only a 5 month window to use them, and a much smaller (if any) window where they can be used on the actual park experience they were purchased for, due to all the modifications.


----------



## JacknSally

*CNBC with Chapek

what made you pick july 11, more than a month after the rest of orlando?
- chapek: we want to make sure what we present after opening is a quintessential disney experience and though we'll have a substantially lower number of guests we want to make sure we do it in a responsible way*

*what kind of capacity? 30% like shanghai?
- not giving specific numbers bc there's no government guidance as to how dense they can be. capacity will be a function of the 6 foot social distancing guidance from the cdc bc they will always strive to maintain social distancing

are you expecting to get guidance on capacity from the gov?
- we do not expect that but TWDC has a long history of being very responsible*

*at what level of capacity do you expect the park to be profitable?
- i said before we won't reopen until we believe we can make a positive contribution to revenue. we expect we will be able to cover our costs. we'll slowly but surely make baby steps while improving the number of guests we allow in while making sure we operate responsibly.

do you think masks will discourage your biggest fans from coming? 
- there are several data points we find encouraging. number one, we still have a large number of future reservations on our books. also, demand at disney springs has been really encouraging.

how is shanghai going so far? how is capacity?
- right now still within the 3ft social distancing guidelines set up by chinese gov. right now at about 20,000 people per day in the park. guests in china have been spectacular in respecting social distancing and i expect the exact same thing to happen in orlando when we reopen.*


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

have any cast members tested positive?  very cautious with them - have provided them masks and temp check devices


----------



## TreslovesWDW

Had a reservation for Aug 5th to the 15th, I hate to cancel but not going and spending all that money when its already not sounding like a good time


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

cruise line reopening - no answer - just that under govt mandate now


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love that they sent CMs thermometers and masks already. Nice move.


----------



## Tiggerette

Cruise business last to come online..... (in comparison to the other avenues of business in-person entertainment)

Edit: Disney confirms desire to host NBA, and "some hotels will be open" in context I think to the capacity/ "NBA bubble"


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

NBA question - would be excited to have at WDW, but of course no actual answer.  Risk question about having them onsite.  Said some hotels will not be re-opening??????


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Chapek speaks, but doesn’t actually say much.  lol!  

ooooooooo.   He just said

plenty of hotels that will not open


----------



## Krandor

Some hotels will NOT reopen.  Chapek just said.


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> Well, other than the date, this really didn't get any more information to help making a decision on to keep our trip or not.


And to me it feels like the rumors are true & they were blind-sided by UO. The vagueness in their presentation seems like the basics of what they already knew. I also think they have had that date in mind for some time & were playing the rolling cancellations game which is disappointing that they were stringing guests along. But at least we have a date now even if it’s mostly thanks to UO & Seaworld.


----------



## e_yerger

Chapek is getting a lot of fluff answers. Very tight lips still with the details. UGH.


----------



## NJlauren

Hotel answer was an interesting answer!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Chapek speaks, but doesn’t actually say much.  lol!
> 
> ooooooooo... plenty of hotels that will not open


Where was that stated?


----------



## JacknSally

*More CNBC with Chapek....

NBA? *
*- we would be very excited to have NBA and MLS play out the balance of their seasons however they see fit at WDW. fans are anxious to get back to sports and if we can be entrusted to make that happen we would be more than glad to do so.

is there a risk related to that?*
*- we have ample space as you know. this is a very big property. the real constraint is density. as long as we don't butt up against that density issue we'll be ok. we have plenty of hotels to reopen and plenty of hotels will not be reopened to help with that density issue.*


----------



## PattiPB

snvanvl said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they waited to open because they want to open Disneyland at the same time.


I thought the same thing. That would be awesome!


----------



## andyman8

Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where was that stated?



Chapek interview.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## han22735

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Chapek speaks, but doesn’t actually say much.  lol!
> 
> ooooooooo... plenty of hotels that will not open


 That Hotel line was the most interesting in this huge fluff piece with weak questions.


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> Thats how I feel. My check in is July 17th. I have FP's chosen, is that my reservations? Will the resorts even be open???


Me too. I check in 7/12 & have FPs & ADRs.


----------



## e_yerger

NJlauren said:


> Hotel answer was an interesting answer!


interesting? more like confusing and sad! YOU HAVE MY MONEY TELL ME WHAT THIS MEANS. ughhh chapek disney ughhh i hate this ughhh


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

thinks disney plus will continue to grow - apparently tremendously from his comments


----------



## courtney1188

han22735 said:


> That Hotel line was the most interesting in this huge fluff piece with weak questions.


Yep. Another answer that introduces a whole bunch more questions, haha.


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.



I have GF reservations for July 18. I was hoping as their flagship, it would be one of the first to open. This worries me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.



VGF has its own lobby, and Gasparilla Grill can be accessed from outside right?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

that's a wrap


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where was that stated?



He was asked about the NBA ...   can they do both
He said yes including MLS.
Lots of room even with not all hotels opening


----------



## e_yerger

They need to be more clear. This is ridiculous. What is happening with the resorts?! I was very understanding until now. I've officially gone full Karen and I have my pitchfork.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I prefer the guy who actually spoke this morning on the live stream compared to chap.. He sounded like an exciting Disney guy. The CEO just sounded blah


----------



## The Expert

LSUmiss said:


> And to me it feels like the rumors are true & they were blind-sided by UO. The vagueness in their presentation seems like the basics of what they already knew. I also think they have had that date in mind for some time & were playing the rolling cancellations game which is disappointing that they were stringing guests along. But at least we have a date now even if it’s mostly thanks to UO & Seaworld.



Disney wants to control the message as much as possible. They were only going to present what was necessary to comply with the task force requirements. They will release all the additional details on their own platforms and at their own pace.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> He was asked about the NBA ...   can they do both
> He said yes including MLS.
> Lots of room even with not all hotels opening


I wonder which ones will be remaining closed...


----------



## xuxa777

Chapek expects to see the same demand at WDW as Shanghai with the masks and restrictions.  I am thinking that is very optimistic as mask are very common in Asia as opposed to here in the US.  It will be much more of a determent to demand here as opposed to Shanghai.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.



Yesterday it was Beach Club that was the third hotel with no availability along with CR & CSR


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> They need to be more clear. This is ridiculous. What is happening with the resorts?! I was very understanding until now. I've officially gone full Karen and I have my pitchfork.



They weren't going to go into the minutia of those details for these meetings today. I'm sure it will come in detail soon.


----------



## MrsSmith07

DGsAtBLT said:


> VGF has its own lobby, and Gasparilla Grill can be accessed from outside right?



correct, Gasparilla can only be accessed from outside entry.


----------



## Dentam

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.



Very interesting!  I am most interested in when hotels (specifically the Boardwalk) would open since I have a DVC rental for Labor Day week.  I just want my money back at this point since wearing a mask in that heat will be miserable plus I'm sure the other park experiences like the Halloween party, fireworks, parades, etc won't be up and running fully by then.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> VGF has its own lobby, and Gasparilla Grill can be accessed from outside right?


It does but outside of GG all shopping and dining at GF is inside main building. Also a few days I had been watching for VGF that had availability are now showing none. There seems to have been a lot of changes made to the reservation system overnight. Trying to sort out what exactly those changes are. I’ll report back.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

elle21 said:


> Parades, characters, and fireworks are a big deal for us. I’m sure people who go every year won’t care as much. We are not those people. And I’m not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a reduced experience.



Well that’s quite the assumption. We go every year and those things are important to us too. I’m not sure what you’re getting at here. 
For some people, these things may not matter but I don’t think it’s necessarily tied to how often you go. Those are some of our favorite things. 

These kind of restrictions are no surprise and the only way there’s any chance of them opening in the middle of a pandemic. It’s not like this is Disney’s fault - would you rather they stay completely closed until no virus mitigation efforts are necessary? 

We won’t go as long as covid is a threat and these measures are necessary because that means that it is still too risky for our potentially high risk child. Traveling to WDW during the pandemic isn’t an option for us anyway.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

The hotel comment came in context with the NBA and guests mixing in regards to density issues.  It's quite possible he meant some hotels might not be reopening because they are going to house the NBA folks and not the general public.  So by "not reopening", he meant not reopening to the public.


----------



## SierraT

Krandor said:


> Some hotels will NOT reopen.  Chapek just said.



So bizarre.  I just checked 7/22-7/29 and the only MK resort available the last week in July is the Polynesian.  Even the Wilderness Lodge isn’t available.  Could people have booked them up that fast?

This will be the next topic, which resorts are they closing?


----------



## Pickle Rick

xuxa777 said:


> Chapek expects to see the same demand at WDW as Shanghai with the masks and restrictions.  I am thinking that is very optimistic as mask are very common in Asia as opposed to here in the US.  It will be much more of a determent to demand here as opposed to Shanghai.



Just follow the rules in place or dont go.  Its that simple.


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> They weren't going to go into the minutia of those details for these meetings today. I'm sure it will come in detail soon.


the sane level headed part of me know this and i'm understanding and trying to be patient for the other news.

but I am very much an angry woman right now after Chapek made that comment about resorts being closed. Why are you still taking reservations for the resorts if they're gonna be closed past opening. UGH.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Yesterday it was Beach Club that was the third hotel with no availability along with CR & CSR


My August reservation is at BLT and BRV... What about those?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

e_yerger said:


> They need to be more clear. This is ridiculous. What is happening with the resorts?! I was very understanding until now. I've officially gone full Karen and I have my pitchfork.


USO didn't give us any more info than that either, but I definitely would appreciate an email soon!  I want to know what to do about my July 10th reservation.  Move it?  Cancel it?  Leave it & hope I get invited to the soft opening?  Is VAH dead (sounds like it)?  Will AP's be discounted since so many things are reduced/eliminated right now?  When will my AP start counting again, July 11th?  Part of me wants to be there for the reopening, but we're booked at a Skyliner resort which seems dumb since Epcot & DHS won't open until the 15th.  

Basically I want to know everything lol.  But I'd prefer to know sooner rather than later, if only so I can move my flight.


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> Would not be surprised one bit if masks are only recommended by July opening.


I don’t have a problem with masks, but one thing about giving yourself a month and half until opening day is that you can make a ton of changes until that day arrives.  The experience as outlined looks awful right now, but I highly doubt it will be the same experience that actually is in place in July 11.

Stepping a away from this a minute has me thinking this is a way for Disney to set the lowest possible expectations in hopes they will over deliver when the parks open.


----------



## Krandor

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The hotel comment came in context with the NBA and guests mixing in regards to density issues.  It's quite possible he meant some hotels might not be reopening because they are going to house the NBA folks and not the general public.  So by "not reopening", he meant not reopening to the public.



NBA only really needs one resort maybe two. That doesn't require "a lot of hotels" not reopening.


----------



## courtney1188

The Expert said:


> Disney wants to control the message as much as possible. They were only going to present what was necessary to comply with the task force requirements. They will release all the additional details on their own platforms and at their own pace.



It's just frustrating to have a casual mention that plenty of the hotels will be closed when guests have been given no info on that. Clearly Disney has a plan, so...which hotels? How will reservations already made there be handled? Etc. I imagine there's lots of people calling with those questions - they could save the phone CMs a lot of headache by being more transparent about the plan.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> the sane level headed part of me know this and i'm understanding and trying to be patient for the other news.
> 
> but I am very much an angry woman right now after Chapek made that comment about resorts being closed. Why are you still taking reservations for the resorts if they're gonna be closed past opening. UGH.



I would hope they start shuffling guests around if their resort is affected before they accept new reservations. Perhaps that's what is happening now with people seeing resorts unavailable for booking?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SierraT said:


> So bizarre.  I just checked 7/22-7/29 and the only MK resort available the last week in July is the Polynesian.  Even the Wilderness Lodge isn’t available.  Could people have booked them up that fast?
> 
> This will be the next topic, which resorts are they closing?


Yeah I barely caught that comment about not all resorts being open.  I'm interested to hear what they'll be doing as far as transportation, since Disney is pretty unique in that.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I think POP and AOA are a safe bet for values opening...
Chapek on Bloomberg soon


----------



## Krandor

courtney1188 said:


> It's just frustrating to have a casual mention that plenty of the hotels will be closed when guests have been given no info on that. Clearly Disney has a plan, so...which hotels? How will reservations already made there be handled? Etc. I imagine there's lots of people calling with those questions - they could save the phone CMs a lot of headache by being more transparent about the plan.



I don't think we are going to get more more detail until the plan is officially approved by the governer.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> *I think we got our surprise*



Yup...EPCOT is opening (basically) with the other parks!


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> I don’t have a problem with masks, but one thing about giving yourself a month and half until opening day is that you can make a ton of changes until that day arrives.  The experience as outlined looks awful right now, but I highly doubt it will be the same experience that actually is in place in July 11.
> 
> Stepping a away from this a minute has me thinking this is a way for Disney to set the lowest possible expectations in hopes they will over deliver when the parks open.



or they are being very understandbly cautious


----------



## J-BOY

xuxa777 said:


> Chapek expects to see the same demand at WDW as Shanghai with the masks and restrictions.  I am thinking that is very optimistic as mask are very common in Asia as opposed to here in the US.  It will be much more of a determent to demand here as opposed to Shanghai.


I'm thinking Disney has sent out a significant amount of surveys that have provided them with data that would state otherwise. Disney has access to a lot more information than we do about what people will put up with.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> NBA only really needs one resort maybe two. That doesn't require "a lot of hotels" not reopening.



*His exact wording was "plenty of hotels that will not reopen" - so if we're really drilling into the semantics, plenty could mean just enough to house the NBA/MLS - could be 1 or 3 or 10 (I know, I'm sure it won't be 10)*


----------



## NJlauren

The hotels  announcement is brutal of course but it’s a huge way to limit capacity, and help with costs. 

If you close a resort and all the amenities associated with it it’s easier to cut the variable costs.

I don’t love it but it is interesting and a good business model.

They are a business at the end of the day.  

I don’t love the July dates, or character news, but it all makes sense.  He did seem to imply they will list restrictions as soon as possible July is a long time away who knows what will happen.


----------



## courtney1188

Krandor said:


> I don't think we are going to get more more detail until the plan is officially approved by the governer.



He really shouldn't have made that comment then. Can you imagine how many phone calls those poor CMs will get today asking if their hotel will be open based on that remark?


----------



## SarahC97

I'm just really interested in how the reservation system will work when combined with fastpasses and ADRs. I mean, I've got all my ducks in a row for my late July trip and now I know they'll be open, but what now?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Spaceguy55 said:


> I think POP and AOA are a safe bet for values opening...
> Chapek on Bloomberg soon


How do we see that?


----------



## jrsharp21

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. GF is now showing no availability until the beginning of October.



There was an article somewhere online about the NBA proposal to play at WDW. The GF is one of the onsite hotels mentioned that the NBA would take over and use. I don't remember them all, but two of the hotels mentioned were the Gaylord and the Four Seasons.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Krandor said:


> NBA only really needs one resort maybe two. That doesn't require "a lot of hotels" not reopening.


That would depend on which resorts they contract to stay at and as long as you're in the know, how many rooms will be the NBA be requiring and how many people will be onsite so I can crunch the numbers?


----------



## KrissyD715

I'm curious about water parks and park hopping.


----------



## SarahC97

I missed it -- can someone tell me what was said about resorts?


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *His exact wording was "plenty of hotels that will not reopen" - so if we're really getting into semantics, plenty would mean just enough to house the NBA/MLS - could be 1 or 3 or 10 (I know, I'm sure it won't be 10)*



Plenty is no all the NBA at CSR or at CSR at one more.  That directly sounds like hotel consolidation which most on here expected.  If you want to control capacity at the parks, lower capacity at resorts helps.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Chapek expects to see the same demand at WDW as Shanghai with the masks and restrictions.  I am thinking that is very optimistic as mask are very common in Asia as opposed to here in the US.  It will be much more of a determent to demand here as opposed to Shanghai.



Yup he has lost his mind.


----------



## LSUmiss

bobbie68 said:


> I am not surprised by the reservation system. I mentioned on here I thought they might put it in after I heard 6 flags was doing it. I know it stinks as a guest but the truth is for the theme park it is a good move. It will be much easier to control capacity. I was actually surprised that universal and sea world are not. I think it will be very difficult trying to navigate telling people they can't get in that day.
> 
> I know we don't have any answers on resorts yet but I have a feeling resorts might open a little later. I honestly think this is a way for them to open up to locals first. This will help with capacity for experimentation. I agree I think they were going to open later but Universal threw them off.


Then they need to stop taking reservations!


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> I would hope they start shuffling guests around if their resort is affected before they accept new reservations. Perhaps that's what is happening now with people seeing resorts unavailable for booking?


We are throwing around the idea of extending our trip by 2 nights. In fear of losing the ability to book, I just scrambled and booked those two nights.

We made a 2 night reservations at POP for July 28 - 30th


----------



## tinkerhon

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Chapek speaks, but doesn’t actually say much.  lol!
> 
> ooooooooo.   He just said
> 
> plenty of hotels that will not open



Ok, now I better get a full refund for my (no parkage) park tickets


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Then they need to stop taking reservations!



I think you are going to see that in the next few days.   Tomorrow may be brutal on cancellations/moves.


----------



## woody337

SarahC97 said:


> I missed it -- can someone tell me what was said about resorts?


Sadly....nothing worth hearing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Where did someone see that Chapek was going to be in Bloomberg soon?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

What annoyed me about what he said was he implied that since nobody is canceling their reservations, that he expects the demand to be there. That was a very arrogant thing to say, considering the reason nobody has canceled is because they haven't given details and final measures they are taking. They literally haven't told us much until today, and that still leaves much to be desired. I don't know. I don't like him


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I’m pleased all four parks will reopen.  It gives guests less to complain about and puts more cast members to work.  DS was at capacity earlier today but now letting cars in the Orange garage.  I think for some masks won’t be an issue and others it will.  The solution is not to go to WDW or UO if it’s a problem for you.


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> Would not be surprised one bit if masks are only recommended by July opening.


That’s what I’m thinking. That’s a long way away. We’ll have to see the consensus & data by then.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My August reservation is at BLT and BRV... What about those?



At this moment I can see BWV; GF, CR & CSR with no availabilityug 1-14

GF, CR & CSR from 15-28 unavailable


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> At this moment I can see BWV; GF, CR & CSR with no availabilityug 1-14
> 
> GF, CR & CSR from 15-28 unavailable


What makes you think that they aren't simply sold out?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jrsharp21 said:


> There was an article somewhere online about the NBA proposal to play at WDW. The GF is one of the onsite hotels mentioned that the NBA would take over and use. I don't remember them all, but two of the hotels mentioned were the Gaylord and the Four Seasons.



That would be a difficult one.

I can’t imagine they get away with shutting VGF down until the NBA is done, and the GF is multiple buildings with almost everything in the main building. That would be really difficult to keep NBA players in their bubble.


----------



## jerry557

J-BOY said:


> I'm thinking Disney has sent out a significant amount of surveys that have provided them with data that would state otherwise. Disney has access to a lot more information than we do about what people will put up with.



Saying you will wear a mask to WDW on a emailed survey because you hope your vacation won't get cancelled is a lot different than actually going to WDW in July and doing it. With the heat and humidity. It's not going to work and people are underestimating the difficulty of it. Going into a grocery store wearing a mask for 30 minutes is nothing compared to wearing it for hours and hours outside in the sun and sweating. They want kids as young as 3 years old to do this? They will be pulling them off, screaming, etc.. People will be walking around with drinks as an excuse to have it pulled down. etc..

If DS is any indication, they are going to have problems. And all its going to do is cause people to give each other dirty looks and perhaps even cause arguments.


----------



## sromanello815

Im DVC already booked for 8/16-8/22 and I just checked DW website for our dates to see and not a single hotel is showing availibility. Im officially nervous


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


----------



## Remy is Up

as I've been saying. Mid July. The only surprise was an agreement to open epcot earlier than planned but that was due to a compromise. There is still a lot of details working. Reservations, more virtual queues, modified fps.


----------



## courtney1188

Just added to the website header: Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on *June 15*


----------



## andyman8

This might be a glitch BUT

• Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted calls for Walt Disney World theme parks and Disney Resort hotels to open beginning July 11 for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15.

• Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on June 22. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. Disney Springs has begun a phased reopening. Upon reopening, theme parks, Disney Resort Hotels, restaurants and other offerings


----------



## RamblingMad

Spaceguy55 said:


> I think POP and AOA are a safe bet for values opening...
> Chapek on Bloomberg soon



Bloomberg will ask much tougher questions.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/




*Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.

Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World will reopen to members and guests and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will also open to members and guests starting on June 15. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening.*


----------



## MGMmjl

Saw this on the Disney Parks Blog:

At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations).


----------



## courtney1188

I'm wondering if this means we'll lose our FPs - booked them at 60 days for a stay at the campground beginning on July 18.
Gah - nevermind. JUNE opening for the campgrounds, not July. My brain is frazzled.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


"Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon. "


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What makes you think that they aren't simply sold out?



Could be with GF & BWV but the others have been unavailable for booking for weeks now - since the NBA/MLS started


And It doesn’t say change your search which is the usual... it says Resort is unavailable


----------



## Tjddis

JacknSally said:


> *CNBC with Chapek
> 
> what made you pick july 11, more than a month after the rest of orlando?
> - chapek: we want to make sure what we present after opening is a quintessential disney experience and though we'll have a substantially lower number of guests we want to make sure we do it in a responsible way*
> 
> *what kind of capacity? 30% like shanghai?
> - not giving specific numbers bc there's no government guidance as to how dense they can be. capacity will be a function of the 6 foot social distancing guidance from the cdc bc they will always strive to maintain social distancing
> 
> are you expecting to get guidance on capacity from the gov?
> - we do not expect that but TWDC has a long history of being very responsible*
> 
> *at what level of capacity do you expect the park to be profitable?
> - i said before we won't reopen until we believe we can make a positive contribution to revenue. we expect we will be able to cover our costs. we'll slowly but surely make baby steps while improving the number of guests we allow in while making sure we operate responsibly.
> 
> do you think masks will discourage your biggest fans from coming?
> - there are several data points we find encouraging. number one, we still have a large number of future reservations on our books. also, demand at disney springs has been really encouraging.
> 
> how is shanghai going so far? how is capacity?
> - right now still within the 3ft social distancing guidelines set up by chinese gov. right now at about 20,000 people per day in the park. guests in china have been spectacular in respecting social distancing and i expect the exact same thing to happen in orlando when we reopen.*


Ok so before I get into this let me say I had no illusions the parks would open much earlier than the announced dates and without significant restrictions.  That is not an I told you so, just my mindset.  I do think it’s good to have a date out there.  The thing to watch now is to see how quickly and completely they educate us on the measures they plan to take.  Today was a good first step.  But since they obviously have a plan regarding park reservations, transportation, ADR capacity, and ride capacity I would hope they would be transparent about these issues so potential guests can evaluate their plans.  As far as Chapek’s interview I was not impressed.  For him to put any stock in the fact that they have reservations in the system is a bit silly and shortsighted since so many were waiting to hear real news before deciding on how to proceed, no?  Plus they sort of manipulated those reservations by enticing with the free dining and then being very reticent with details causing customers to hang in. I don’t blame them for taking their time, but that caused a lot of us to wait to cancel.  Also I don’t think Shanghai or 1 good day at DS compares to the evaluation that comes with an investment in a WDW vacation.  He also seems to be saying “trust us, we are a great brand”.  Eh, not so much
For those happy they can go I am very happy for you.  Have fun!  We were edging towards cancelling our August and did not hear anything today to change that feeling.  We paid in full for an April trip and rescheduled.  So we can hang a bit and see how it plays out before dropping out.  And I do agree there will not be big announcements about things coming back. Will just happen and they will spin that as “magic”


----------



## DisLiss

None of that really surprised me other than him thinking that Americans will by and large easily follow the rules.  They don't follow the rules in the parks now, when there hardly are any, LOL!  Those CMs politely correcting folks are going to have their hands full.


----------



## The Expert

I booked a DVC trip at AKV for July 23-26 as the announcement was being made. As soon as the dates were out, I hit confirm. Almost all the DVC resorts were showing wide availability across all room sizes for every July date I checked first thing this morning.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

sromanello815 said:


> Im DVC already booked for 8/16-8/22 and I just checked DW website for our dates to see and not a single hotel is showing availibility. Im officially nervous


"Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. *At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; *we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.

Additionally, *Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World will reopen to members and guests and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will also open to members and guests starting on June 15*. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening. "


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Bloomberg interview on now - asked about why a month after universal - among other things, Chapek said new reservation system will take some time for new reservations on books now to be switched over to new system.  WHAT????
ETA:  he said the millions of existing reservations they currently have on books - WHAT again?  Surely not hotels? Fast passes maybe????


----------



## magickingdomprincess

So will parks be open to DVC then?!?


----------



## rteetz

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Bloomberg interview on now - asked about why a month after universal - among other things, Chapek said new reservation system will take some time for new reservations on books now to be switched over to new system.  WHAT????


Who’s excited for Disney IT makeovers! Lol


----------



## rteetz

magickingdomprincess said:


> So will parks be open to DVC then?!?


July 11th if you have a reservation with valid ticket. You can stay at a resort minus parks beginning June 22nd.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Its very smart of Disney to not give out major details on the reservation system and the resorts (though those werent going to be part of the parks proposal), but it also sucks. I’d like to reschedule to the end of July, but because I dont know what resorts will be open, or who would be guaranteed, ex AP/DVC/Resort Guests (if any exist) to be welcomed into the parks with reservations when they open. And to not offer those will reduce the amount of phone calls and website being overwhelmed.


I had rescheduled to 7/12-7/19 this weekend b/c I got tired of the 14 day quarantine drama. So now, I’m ok date wise but don’t know if resorts will be open.


----------



## andyman8

New post up on Disney Parks Blog.

Interesting that say Disney Resort hotels, not "select" Disney Resort hotels.


----------



## Krandor

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Bloomberg interview on now - asked about why a month after universal - among other things, Chapek said new reservation system will take some time for new reservations on books now to be switched over to new system.  WHAT????
> ETA:  he said the millions of existing reservations they currently have on books - WHAT again?  Surely not hotels? Fast passes maybe????



That sounds like people with existing FPs, ADRs, and/or resort reservation may automatically get a park reservation.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

said people are hesitant to cancel their reservations, so they have enough demand


----------



## wdwlver

J-BOY said:


> There are tons all over right now! All these people that are saying they're going to cancel their vacations because "these restrictions are just too much." These restrictions have been talked about for months, and rumors that are heavily discussed here have all been pointing in this direction. I get remaining hopeful about your own vacation, but the writing has been on the wall for Disney's opening conditions for a long time.


Well pardon us if we choose to wait for official word instead of “writing on the the wall” before canceling.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Bloomberg interview on now - asked about why a month after universal - among other things, Chapek said new reservation system will take some time for new reservations on books now to be switched over to new system.  WHAT????
> ETA:  he said the millions of existing reservations they currently have on books - WHAT again?  Surely not hotels? Fast passes maybe????


Hotels, too, hopefully!


----------



## SarahC97

Well I'm booked for Wilderness Lodge starting on 7/27, so we shall see...


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Plenty is no all the NBA at CSR or at CSR at one more.  That directly sounds like hotel consolidation which most on here expected.  If you want to control capacity at the parks, lower capacity at resorts helps.



Yup.

Like they dont need every All Star resort open, probably 1 or 2.
1 of French Quarter or Riverside
1 of Beach Club or Yacht Club
1 of Riviera or CBR

I think most, or all of the DVC resorts will be open, even if theyre consolidated ala BC/YC. But they need people to start putting their points to use


MGMmjl said:


> Saw this on the Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations).



This was obviously what was going on. They’re basically just restarting the system. It had nothing to do with NBA players or closing a majority of the hotels. Some will be closed, but this gives them time to adjust and strategize. It’ll probably be a week or two before we hear what hotels will be open


----------



## OnceUponATime15

magickingdomprincess said:


> So will parks be open to DVC then?!?



Not until July 11 & 15th. 

Unless - soft opening to include DVC guests??


----------



## Krandor

Bibbobboo2u said:


> said people are hesitant to cancel their reservations, so they have enough demand



Which is true based on here.  We've seen a lot of people who didn't want to cancel their reservation just in case they were going to be open those days.  Now the M-word and other things may change that for some people


----------



## SarahC97

Sounds like they're going to have to shuffle people around with existing reservations. That's smart. Tomorrow is supposed to be my Fastpass day. LOL


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Bloomberg interview on now - asked about why a month after universal - among other things, Chapek said new reservation system will take some time for new reservations on books now to be switched over to new system.  WHAT????
> ETA:  he said the millions of existing reservations they currently have on books - WHAT again?  Surely not hotels? Fast passes maybe????



Bob has a whole lot of faith in Disney’s IT department.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel really bad for DVC renters in that couple week period.


----------



## LSUmiss

StephenM84 said:


> I have a July 18th check in and I just snagged a Hyatt Place Lake Buena Vista for $93 a night. For the July people it might be smart to grab a backup hotel offsite while the prices are really low today (most hotels are closed).


My backup plan is the Dolphin.


----------



## andyman8

I'm genuinely curious how you the DVC openings will work. Do they operate just the DVC sides of mixed-use resorts? For some, they'd have to at least open some of the "hotel-side" facilities. I don't know how you check in to Poly Villas without the GCH. If you're operating those facilities, why not just open some regular rooms for booking. I don't know.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel really bad for DVC renters in that couple week period.


It’s a tough situation since there are contracts there and ownership interests. Some certainly will just travel to stay at a DVC resort,


----------



## RamblingMad

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Bob has a whole lot of faith in Disney’s IT department.



Didn’t they lay them off and out source their IT?


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> I'm genuinely curious how you the DVC openings will work. Do they operate just the DVC sides of mixed-use resorts? For some, they'd have to at least open some of the "hotel-side" facilities. I don't know how you check in to Poly Villas without the GCH. If you're operating those facilities, why not just open some regular rooms for booking. I don't know.



I expect they will be operating with a very small skeleton crew.


----------



## TexasChick123

DVC resorts reopening on June 22. No thanks. I can hang out in my pool in my backyard for free. I go to WDW to go to the parks. I won’t be wasting my precious points on DVC with no parks. Looks like we won’t be back until October. That’s 2 Disney trips cancelled this year. One in April and now this end of June trip.


----------



## NJlauren

I think for a business stand point his comment about demand is valid.

I think he was saying the people who are scared to travel, and go to a theme park have already canceled, the people who are open to a modified experience ie masks, haven’t.  It does give them an idea of general demand.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> as I've been saying. Mid July. The only surprise was an agreement to open epcot earlier than planned but that was due to a compromise. There is still a lot of details working. Reservations, more virtual queues, modified fps.


Yup, right there with you.

The details that you mention is going to be a mess , IT nightmare, IT changes/updates in regular times was rough can only imagine how difficult it will ne now, epsecially moving to a new back office reservations system


----------



## Stewa646

Hm hopefully some more clarification soon. I have 19th-24th and 5 day park hopper tickets booked though a Costco package. Obviously assuming their won't be any park hopping, so hoping I'll be able modify somehow and get money back instead of having to cancel the whole trip.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> I expect they will be operating with a very small skeleton crew.


By they, do you mean the cash-side as well? Just the cash-side facilities?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> It’s a tough situation since there are contracts there and ownership interests. Some certainly will just travel to stay at a DVC resort,



Oh I know why they had to do it from an owners perspective, I just feel bad for the renters specifically. Resorts open but parks closed means chargebacks likely won’t work anymore and who knows if they’ll even be offered vouchers anymore.

They’re out a real trip and likely a lot of money too.


----------



## AmberMV

I will say this.  I had been pretty frequently checking resort availability over the past couple months due to having 3 cancelled trips in as many months.  Last night I found lots of availability for AP discount rooms up til the 7/9 expiration that I hadn't seen available before.  I booked 1 night for July 4 at Riviera, with no intention of going to a park but just enjoying the resort.  I know there are going to be "soft openings" before the public July 11, but I don't recall details being announced on what those soft opening dates are.  Did anyone hear any?


----------



## Krandor

Tomorrow or tomorrow is going to be a bloodbath of resort cancellation emails.


----------



## Raggou

Krandor said:


> hotels will NOT reopen. Chapek just said





SarahC97 said:


> I'm just really interested in how the reservation system will work when combined with fastpasses and ADRs. I mean, I've got all my ducks in a row for my late July trip and now I know they'll be open, but what now?



Does anyone know if in Shanghai if a Hotel Reservation garunteed a park ticket?


----------



## Jroceagles

MGMmjl said:


> Saw this on the Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations).


existing meaning you have them linked to your reservation?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I know why they had to do it from an owners perspective, I just feel bad for the renters specifically. Resorts open but parks closed means chargebacks likely won’t work anymore and who knows if they’ll even be offered vouchers anymore.
> 
> They’re out a real trip and likely a lot of money too.



Agree.  David's and the other brokers likely did not like to hear they news today.  They are in a mess now.  You will have people who won't want to go with no parks and want a refund.  Owners will expect the rest of their money if the properties are available for check-in and certainly won't return the money.   What was already a messy situation just got even messier... and can a renter even win a chargeback if the reservation is available to be checked into (my guess is no).  Going to be a complete mess.


----------



## RamieGee

Not sure if there’s definitive guidelines for this yet, but freaked myself out thinking about the temperature checks.  What happens if one member of your party has an elevated temperature? Is that guest banned from the parks for the next 14 days, or is it a day-by-day thing? Would they be allowed to stay at their on-property hotel or would they need to leave? What would this mean for a family traveling together? Are there any refunds in this case? Would the entire party get a refund? Specifically, I’m thinking if my 4 year old has an elevated temperature on Day 1, would that mean the vacation is over? I can’t imagine one parent staying in a room for a week with the child while the rest of the family enjoys Disney - traumatic. Would you all have to leave the hotel or be quarantined in your room? What would happen if your flight is a week away? Would you even be able to get on a flight with an elevated temperature?

I didn’t think the temperature check through until today’s announcement, but it feels like it could potentially be disastrous to an (expensive) family vacation...


----------



## Krandor

Jroceagles said:


> existing meaning you have them linked to your reservation?



We don't know but if I had to guess I'd say if you have FPs for a park you'll get a reservation for that park for that day.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> existing meaning you have them linked to your reservation?


As in you have tickets purchased or a room reserved. Tickets are dated when purchased now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Tomorrow or tomorrow is going to be a bloodbath of resort cancellation emails.



I had to laugh at tomorrow or tomorrow. Sounds like the kind of clarity and unknown we’ve come to expect here


----------



## cmmelzer

Hmmm...Confused with some of this. Mainly the park reservation part. Maybe everyone else is a little confused as well but let me know if im missing something.

*"At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; *we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time" 

So here is my situation. We have ADRs booked. Rented DVC points for 9/27-10/3....But we have not bought our Park tickets yet. Is there a situation here where we are left out of the parks? Or since we are staying at DVC (and its family who owns the DVC) will we be ok?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I had to laugh at tomorrow or tomorrow. Sounds like the kind of clarity and unknown we’ve come to expect here



I meant tonight or tomorrow but you do make a very good point.


----------



## andyman8

Here's hoping they at least finish painting the castle before they reopen  (not holding out hope though)


----------



## Wreckem

How will that work for ticket resellers? I didn’t pull the trigger quick enough before they took reservations down. Then I was purchasing tickets right as they took the tickets down. I can get July 14 five day tickets through a reseller still.


----------



## BrerMama

Krandor said:


> We don't know but if I had to guess I'd say if you have FPs for a park you'll get a reservation for that park for that day.



If this is how it works, I would be more inclined to keep my trip. Also, concerned about ADRs, especially at resorts which may not be opened. 

Right in the middle of all this, Disney called me. I had sent a not so nice email about the 30 day payment date. I was told they will not cancel anyone's reservation unless given explicit directions to do so, even if your start date comes up and you haven't paid it off. Of course the Guest Relations person I was talking to knew even less than I did about opening dates. She was dying to turn on her TV because she didn't even know the opening dates.


----------



## jsand99

Hopefully many of the restrictions will be seen as unnecessary and be lifted in a few months.  I know several families besides mine that have cancelled or will cancel their trips because of masks.  I think it's hard to for some who live in areas where barely anyone wears masks to go on a vacation that requires it the entire time you are there.


----------



## Krandor

cmmelzer said:


> So here is my situation. We have ADRs booked. Rented DVC points for 9/27-10/3....But we have not bought our Park tickets yet. Is there a situation here where we are left out of the parks? Or since we are staying at DVC (and its family who owns the DVC) will we be ok?



We don't know but possible.   It sounds like dated tickets and/or FPs are being automatically converted but what they means for people who are not yet in the group is totally unknown.


----------



## Raggou

Wreckem said:


> How will that work for ticket resellers? I didn’t pull the trigger quick enough before they took reservations down. Then I was purchasing tickets right as they took the tickets down. I can get July 14 five day tickets through a reseller still.


I absolutely  wouldn't risk anything not first party aka Disney right now... and even that has been crazy no way I would buy 3rd party


----------



## Sarahslay

My internet went down shortly after they announced the dates *palm to face*, but it was enough for me to know to move my July 8-15 trip/room to my back-up November trip. Now I need to read up on everything I missed. At least I called and got it all sorted before the millinium falcon of death screen showed up, ticket change included for my husband even thought it was a UT ticket. I guess I'll wait to see about modifying my first night dining until they get the site sorted.


----------



## JacknSally

cmmelzer said:


> So here is my situation. We have ADRs booked. Rented DVC points for 9/27-10/3....But we have not bought our Park tickets yet. Is there a situation here where we are left out of the parks? Or since we are staying at DVC (and its family who owns the DVC) will we be ok?



*Obviously I don't know for sure, so take it with however much salt you deem appropriate, but with your trip dates being so far out still, I wouldn't worry too much about this affecting your trip yet. Easier said than done, of course. We just don't know that the reservation system will even still be in place by the end of September.*


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> As in you have tickets purchased or a room reserved. Tickets are dated when purchased now.


mine were purchased through undercover tourist and linked to my DVC reservation...they are dated.  so I assume I am good?


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> mine were purchased through undercover tourist and linked to my DVC reservation...they are dated.  so I assume I am good?


Yes you are fine.


----------



## sweetyk83

Raggou said:


> I absolutely  wouldn't risk anything not first party aka Disney right now... and even that has been crazy no way I would buy 3rd party


I am really hoping they honor already purchased "third party" tickets. We have military tickets purchased from Shades of Green which I believe are considered "third party". We have resort reservations at SOG and at YC with our tickets linked to MDE. I really hope they honor that reservation!


----------



## DisLiss

Split stay reservations already on the books just got a bit more complicated.  Instead of hoping your one choice will be open, you're hoping for 2,3, or more.


----------



## elle21

MickeyWaffles said:


> Well that’s quite the assumption. We go every year and those things are important to us too. I’m not sure what you’re getting at here.
> For some people, these things may not matter but I don’t think it’s necessarily tied to how often you go. Those are some of our favorite things.
> 
> These kind of restrictions are no surprise and the only way there’s any chance of them opening in the middle of a pandemic. It’s not like this is Disney’s fault - would you rather they stay completely closed until no virus mitigation efforts are necessary?
> 
> We won’t go as long as covid is a threat and these measures are necessary because that means that it is still too risky for our potentially high risk child. Traveling to WDW during the pandemic isn’t an option for us anyway.


I’m not getting at anything more than what I said. People who go every year probably won’t mind as much that this year things will be different and they won’t get those experiences. Because they went last year and got them.  And they will go next year and get them. For families that don’t go regularly, it’s a bigger deal because there isn’t a next time around the corner. Those families will just cancel and reschedule when things are back to normal. 

I think a major problem is that the people who are willing to travel right now are most likely the ones who aren’t worried about the risks and are more bothered by the restrictions and altered experiences. The people who think we need the masks, altered experiences, etc. to keep everyone safe are the people who aren’t as likely to be traveling anyway.


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> interesting? more like confusing and sad! YOU HAVE MY MONEY TELL ME WHAT THIS MEANS. ughhh chapek disney ughhh i hate this ughhh


Now we know you know Disney so it’s not right to tie up ppl’s money! If you what resorts will be closed then you need to tell ppl!


----------



## Wreckem

Raggou said:


> I absolutely  wouldn't risk anything not first party aka Disney right now... and even that has been crazy no way I would buy 3rd party



I’ll just book the flights for that opening week and cancel if I cannot get in. I get a free rebooking so I can also rebook them to a later date if necessary. I feel they will get a ton of families canceling.


----------



## Tjddis

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> "Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. *At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; *we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> 
> Additionally, *Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World will reopen to members and guests and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will also open to members and guests starting on June 15*. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening. "


See this I have a bit of an issue with. To echo some others on here, why didn’t they temporarily pause resort reservations/ticket sales during the closure?  Would have given them a more accurate pic of who is willing to go after restrictions rolled out, no?


----------



## MaC410

I have a reservation for September so maybe I won't need to worry much but with the pausing of ticket sales what about people with reservations but just didn't buy tickets yet? I was holding off on buying tickets until things were more sorted out but I guess now I won't be able to at least for the time being?


----------



## Vern60

One question: When does free dining start?


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> Now we know you know Disney so it’s not right to tie up ppl’s money! If you what resorts will be closed then you need to tell ppl!



Disney is really not being above industry standard, its sad.


----------



## Marionnette

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel really bad for DVC renters in that couple week period.


That was the first thing that I thought. They rented a hotel room. All of the brokers include language about resort amenities and park not being guaranteed. I would be so upset if I had rented in June and couldn’t go into the parks.


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> See this I have a bit of an issue with. To echo some others on here, why didn’t they temporarily pause resort reservations/ticket sales during the closure?  Would have given them a more accurate pic of who is willing to go after restrictions rolled out, no?



Now that a date is given they don't want a rush on july dates until they update the inventory in the system to reflect new capacity levels.  I bet once that comes back up it will be clear what resorts are going to be open vs closed.  They are likely blocking off and identifying who needs to be moved right now.


----------



## andyman8

The speed of all us this is fascinating. We went from hearing basically nothing to park reopening dates, HHI/VB reopening dates, DVC/FW resort reopening dates, and even Disney Store info. I don't think Disney will wait long to start giving answers. The next week or so is going to be very, very interesting.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> The speed of all us this is fascinating. We went from hearing basically nothing to park reopening dates, HHI/VB reopening dates, DVC/FW resort reopening dates, and even Disney Store info. I don't think Disney will wait long to start giving answers. The next week or so is going to be very, very interesting.



Oh I missed Disney Store info! What did they say?


----------



## DisLiss

RamieGee said:


> I didn’t think the temperature check through until today’s announcement, but it feels like it could potentially be disastrous to an (expensive) family vacation...



Temp. checks have been one of our personal deal breakers from the get-go because of everything you said.  We're not risking thousands of dollars on a thermometer read-out that can mean absolutely nothing to do with COVID-19 or any illness at all.


----------



## JacknSally

*Here is the livestream (not live now) discussion the DisUnplugged did right after the announcement, if anyone would like to listen to Craig & Pete discuss the announcements.





*


----------



## Marionnette

rteetz said:


> As in you have tickets purchased or a room reserved. Tickets are dated when purchased now.


What about those tickets that pre-date the date-specific tickets? I have tickets that I was going to use for our next trip but they have no starting date and no expiration. I hope that I’ll be able to use them.


----------



## PPFlight75

rteetz said:


> Yes you are fine.


I have UT tickets dated for early July. Since that trip isn’t happening I need to change the tickets dates for my existing August resort reservation. Would that still count?


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I missed Disney Store info! What did they say?


This morning, Disney Store posted on their website information about procedures upon their reopening (similar to what Apple and other major retailers are doing). Then, in that DPB post, they said, "In the coming weeks, Disney Stores will begin a phased reopening of operations globally, beginning with a select number of stores in the United States, in addition to stores in Europe and Japan."


----------



## rteetz

Marionnette said:


> What about those tickets that pre-date the date-specific tickets? I have tickets that I was going to use for our next trip but they have no starting date and no expiration. I hope that I’ll be able to use them.


If they are linked I would assume you’ll be fine. You’ll just have to make a park reservation of course.


----------



## rteetz

PPFlight75 said:


> I have UT tickets dated for early July. Since that trip isn’t happening I need to change the tickets dates for my existing August resort reservation. Would that still count?


If they allow you to modify yes. Disney is currently not accepting new reservations.


----------



## Krandor

Marionnette said:


> What about those tickets that pre-date the date-specific tickets? I have tickets that I was going to use for our next trip but they have no starting date and no expiration. I hope that I’ll be able to use them.



Shanghai stopped allowed tickets llike that during the reservation periood.  We don't know if WDW will do the same


----------



## snvanvl

According to WDW website DVC and Fort Wilderness campground will begin to re-open June 22nd - Vero Beach and Hilton Head on June 15th


----------



## SarahC97

Krandor said:


> Now that a date is given they don't want a rush on july dates until they update the inventory in the system to reflect new capacity levels.  I bet once that comes back up it will be clear what resorts are going to be open vs closed.  They are likely blocking off and identifying who needs to be moved right now.


I agree. I would assume if you're booked at a resort that they intend on closing that they'll simply move you. I'm really curious to see how this all shakes out. My 7/27 reservation has all the ADRs I want but tomorrow was to be my Fastpass day.  And I'm an AP holder that booked the free dining recovery package, so I have an AP as well as 2-day park tickets for everyone on my reservation. How confusing.


----------



## Spridell

Just booked at OKW for June 22nd

Well.....at least the room will be nice and clean.


----------



## andyman8

In that whole DPB post, I find this line the most interesting:


> Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation _requests_ in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details.


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> In that whole DPB post, I find this line the most interesting:


I assume that means people with tickets and APs who aren't staying onsite?


----------



## Tjddis

RamieGee said:


> Not sure if there’s definitive guidelines for this yet, but freaked myself out thinking about the temperature checks.  What happens if one member of your party has an elevated temperature? Is that guest banned from the parks for the next 14 days, or is it a day-by-day thing? Would they be allowed to stay at their on-property hotel or would they need to leave? What would this mean for a family traveling together? Are there any refunds in this case? Would the entire party get a refund? Specifically, I’m thinking if my 4 year old has an elevated temperature on Day 1, would that mean the vacation is over? I can’t imagine one parent staying in a room for a week with the child while the rest of the family enjoys Disney - traumatic. Would you all have to leave the hotel or be quarantined in your room? What would happen if your flight is a week away? Would you even be able to get on a flight with an elevated temperature?
> 
> I didn’t think the temperature check through until today’s announcement, but it feels like it could potentially be disastrous to an (expensive) family vacation...


Yep.  Reason 467 to rethink going to WDW anytime soon


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Would not be surprised one bit if masks are only recommended by July opening.


Disney has an agreement with the union on part of the reopening including masks for all.

No masks, no CMs.


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> I assume that means people with tickets and APs who aren't staying onsite?


I don't know. The way I read it is that just because you have a dated ticket doesn't mean you're guaranteed admission on that date.


----------



## merry_nbright

Marionnette said:


> That was the first thing that I thought. They rented a hotel room. All of the brokers include language about resort amenities and park not being guaranteed. I would be so upset if I had rented in June and couldn’t go into the parks.



That’s who I felt bad for. That was my worst fear and, thankfully, mine was for check in June 13th, so it won’t affect me. But still, it’s a big steaming mess and I feel so bad for those people during those weeks who booked a year out, like I did.


----------



## Pickle Rick

So hotels or some of them potentially opening on July 11th?https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ney-world-resort-hotels-to-reopen-july-11.htm


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SarahC97 said:


> I assume that means people with tickets and APs who aren't staying onsite?


Secondary reservations-- after the resorts and packages, *most likely.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265688840645345281


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265687738952691712


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> I don't know. The way I read it is that just because you have a dated ticket doesn't mean you're guaranteed admission on that date.



yeah it sounds like they may do it like college football does sometimes for bowl tickets. Offer them to the highest donors first for 2-3 days. Then the next higher doners get a day or two to order. Then if more are left it goes down the line until all are sold. 

So this could be something like Phase 1 - dated ticket onsite. phase 2 - AP and online phase 3 - dated ticket offsite  phase 4- AP offsite phase 5 - nondated tickets


----------



## DisLiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Well that’s quite the assumption. We go every year and those things are important to us too. I’m not sure what you’re getting at here.  For some people, these things may not matter but I don’t think it’s necessarily tied to how often you go. Those are some of our favorite things.



I didn't take it to mean that going every year means you don't value those things, just that you're not facing a possible "skip this now and never get to do it again" situation.

Say my family goes to WDW every 6 years. If I go in Sept. 2020 with a 7 year old who loves everything princess and who wants to meet them all, we'll miss that interaction and by the time of our next trip, when the same child is 13, they likely won't be into princesses anymore.  So we'd be more apt to wait for 2021, because at age 8, there's a good chance the child may still have a bit of princess love left. 

However, if we were once a year WDW goers, while it still would be a bummer to miss the princesses with our 7 year old, we still go this summer and simply assure our princess fanatic that we'd be back next year and that the princesses would be meeting guests then.


----------



## JacknSally

*Email from Undercover Tourist. I shared the one I got last week (I think? What is time now. It could've been earlier this week.) about UO reopening, offering a special reopening promo - buy 2 days, get 2 free. No mention of any special reopening promo offer for WDW tickets - not in this email, at least.*


----------



## Eric Smith

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm sure it's in here but I can't find it - can someone link me to the presentation?


It's in the news thread on this board.


----------



## cmmelzer

JacknSally said:


> * We just don't know that the reservation system will even still be in place by the end of September.*



Very true. Ive been able to be pretty lax on most of this nonsense because i knew disney would be open by then. But i guess with some definitive language coming out it spooked me for a moment


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Disney has an agreement with the union on part of the reopening including masks for all.
> 
> No masks, no CMs.


So by that, masks are going to be required from reopen to when? forever?


----------



## LSUmiss

SierraT said:


> So bizarre.  I just checked 7/22-7/29 and the only MK resort available the last week in July is the Polynesian.  Even the Wilderness Lodge isn’t available.  Could people have booked them up that fast?
> 
> This will be the next topic, which resorts are they closing?


I just booked Wilderness (villa) this weekend for 7/12. I was wondering if they’re only going to open one resort in one area like Poly for MK area? I hope big b/c I just booked Boulder Ridge.


----------



## PPFlight75

rteetz[QUOTE="rteetz said:


> If they allow you to modify yes. Disney is currently not accepting new reservations.


Thanks. UT just emailed and said the tickets would change to open date through mid December. So hopefully that will be ok.


----------



## e_yerger

Okay I’m gonna give my two cents and then call it a day.

Everyone with existing resort reservations will be grandfathered in to the New Reservation System. Based on capacity, they will then allow off-site guests & non-resort AP guests to make park reservations until capacity is met. If you’re a resort guest, Disney will look at your park ticket option (park hopper vs not), or AP status to decide which parks to give you a New Reservation System reservation. They will look to see where your dining reservations or fastpasses are booked, and you will be allowed admittance into that park. If you have no fastpasses or dining, you will need to indicated in the New Reservation System what parks you want to go to that day. Park Hoppers & AP guests will have admittance to all 4 parks automatically, or Disney will dynamically choose based on your FPs and ADRs. Resort guests will need to have their choices in 8+ days in advance, and then on day 7 it will open to the public to choose (similar to Shanghai’s rolling reservation system).

Some resorts may be closed, but guests with existing hotel reservations will be moved and put into hotels that are open. I do not see Disney cancelling existing reservations if parks & resorts are open.


----------



## Tjddis

Krandor said:


> Now that a date is given they don't want a rush on july dates until they update the inventory in the system to reflect new capacity levels.  I bet once that comes back up it will be clear what resorts are going to be open vs closed.  They are likely blocking off and identifying who needs to be moved right now.


Yes I agree with your read on how it will work
My only point is, and I’ve been saying this for awhile, they knew that the opening was going to be pushed back for quite some time.  If they were going to shut down sales they could have done it sooner and avoided a major complaint that I have see. On these boards.   Could have even spun it to make them look like heroes.  “We know money is tight for many of you.  We will advise when it is smart to start purchasing with us again”


----------



## SarahC97

e_yerger said:


> Okay I’m gonna give my two cents and then call it a day.
> 
> Everyone with existing resort reservations will be grandfathered in to the New Reservation System. Based on capacity, they will then allow off-site guests & non-resort AP guests to make park reservations until capacity is met. If you’re a resort guest, Disney will look at your park ticket option (park hopper vs not), or AP status to decide which parks to give you a New Reservation System reservation. They will look to see where your dining reservations or fastpasses are booked, and you will be allowed admittance into that park. If you have no fastpasses or dining, you will need to indicated in the New Reservation System what parks you want to go to that day. Park Hoppers & AP guests will have admittance to all 4 parks automatically, or Disney will dynamically choose based on your FPs and ADRs. Resort guests will need to have their choices in 8+ days in advance, and then on day 7 it will open to the public to choose (similar to Shanghai’s rolling reservation system).
> 
> Some resorts may be closed, but guests with existing hotel reservations will be moved and put into hotels that are open. I do not see Disney cancelling existing reservations if parks & resorts are open.


I hope you're right!!!


----------



## SierraT

So anyone taking a Disney cruise?     We’ve been on a few, maybe that would be easier at this point.


----------



## J-BOY

SierraT said:


> So anyone taking a Disney cruise?     We’ve been on a few, maybe that would be easier at this point.


DCL probably won't be open for quite a long time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think they have to let all people with hotel and dvc reservations reserve at the same time whether they have dated tickets or AP's.  I luckily bought our AP's over the weekend thinking this might happen.  We're staying on property so I would think they would have to let us reserve at the same time as other tickets.

Now I just wonder how they'll open up the reservations.  One week at a time?  All the way to October?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

andyman8 said:


> In that whole DPB post, I find this line the most interesting:


Thank goodness I just renewed my AP yesterday


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> So anyone taking a Disney cruise?     We’ve been on a few, maybe that would be easier at this point.



There is no dates at all for DCL to start back up.


----------



## heath9514

We have room only reservations for July 11-19th. I did not yet add tickets because I was unsure if they would open. Do we think room only reservations will be allowed to add tickets still or be cancelled?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SierraT said:


> So anyone taking a Disney cruise?     We’ve been on a few, maybe that would be easier at this point.



That's a whole different issue but yes I'm hoping to! No idea when those will reopen though.


----------



## e_yerger

heath9514 said:


> We have room only reservations for July 11-19th. I did not yet add tickets because I was unsure if they would open. Do we think room only reservations will be allowed to add tickets still or be cancelled?


Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Eric Smith

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The hotel comment came in context with the NBA and guests mixing in regards to density issues.  It's quite possible he meant some hotels might not be reopening because they are going to house the NBA folks and not the general public.  So by "not reopening", he meant not reopening to the public.


That could be it, although we may see consolidation of hotels if guest numbers are drastically reduced.  It wouldn't make sense to run multiple hotels at low capacity.


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> It’s a tough situation since there are contracts there and ownership interests. Some certainly will just travel to stay at a DVC resort,


We will be traveling to stay at DVC without parks.  We have a one bedroom at VGF booked for the 4th weekend.  I will be enjoying the pool and jacuzzi tub at the resort and go to universal if we feel like it.  I’m excited for the change of scenery.  We drive up so transportation costs are minimal for our family.  They had to open them up to go almost an additional month without opening will put the points booking system further out of whack.  I have a feeling they will be understanding to those members who choose to cancel since the parks won’t be open for reservations between 22-11th.  That will then open up availability to those who don’t care and need to use their points.


----------



## Krandor

heath9514 said:


> We have room only reservations for July 11-19th. I did not yet add tickets because I was unsure if they would open. Do we think room only reservations will be allowed to add tickets still or be cancelled?



At some point they likely will as long as they don't run out of reservstion slots before they get to you.  They are going to offer reservations in phases before allowing new tickets.  What priority will RO rooms get we don't know.


----------



## tinkerhon

Ok, so as I try to recoup as much of the thousands that I have invested in this (July 14th) trip so far, should be safe cancelling Dessert Party (7/20) correct ?
no chance of that happening -
Do y'all feel comfortable doing it online, or should I call ?
As soon as the millennium falcon stops flying around my screen ! (They seem to have ppl in an online waiting queue for MDE, I can get in !


----------



## jenjersnap

Are you still making FPs? If so, please report back how it goes! My booking date is coming very soon too. Hopefully they won’t be pausing FPs too.



SarahC97 said:


> I agree. I would assume if you're booked at a resort that they intend on closing that they'll simply move you. I'm really curious to see how this all shakes out. My 7/27 reservation has all the ADRs I want but tomorrow was to be my Fastpass day.  And I'm an AP holder that booked the free dining recovery package, so I have an AP as well as 2-day park tickets for everyone on my reservation. How confusing.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Eric Smith said:


> That could be it, although we may see consolidation of hotels if guest numbers are drastically reduced.  It wouldn't make sense to run multiple hotels at low capacity.


While that's certainly true, an argument can be made for the opposite as well; they don't want to operate the hotels at high capacity just yet.  For example, the ability to make a club level reservation at any resort on property for the summer was removed over the weekend.  Assumptions are being made that move was done to purposely reduce capacity.


----------



## SarahC97

jenjersnap said:


> Are you still making FPs? If so, please report back how it goes! My FP date is coming very soon too. Hopefully they won’t be pausing FPs too.


I'll try to make fastpasses tomorrow. We'll see if it lets me.


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> the sane level headed part of me know this and i'm understanding and trying to be patient for the other news.
> 
> but I am very much an angry woman right now after Chapek made that comment about resorts being closed. Why are you still taking reservations for the resorts if they're gonna be closed past opening. UGH.


Well right now their website is saying booking is unavailable. It also says Dvc & ft wilderness will open 6/22 so maybe they’re making changes now?


----------



## Eric Smith

SarahC97 said:


> I missed it -- can someone tell me what was said about resorts?


Nothing has officially been said about resorts.  There was one offhand comment that Chapek made on CNBC.  I wouldn't take it as much until the rest of their plan comes out.


----------



## Quackers600

Does anyone have a list of which DVC resorts open up on June 22nd?  I’m not very informed on the subject.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Well right now their website is saying booking is unavailable. It also says Dvc & ft wilderness will open 6/22 so maybe they’re making changes now?



Yeah I suspect they are blocking off rooms/resorts that are going to stay closed, marking people who need to be moved, and getting ready for the mass cancellations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Quackers600 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which DVC resorts open up on June 22nd?  I’m not very informed on the subject.



From what I understand it’s all the WDW ones plus Fort Wilderness.


----------



## Krandor

Quackers600 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which DVC resorts open up on June 22nd?  I’m not very informed on the subject.



All of them at WDW will open on the 22nd.

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/dvc-resorts/


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> What annoyed me about what he said was he implied that since nobody is canceling their reservations, that he expects the demand to be there. That was a very arrogant thing to say, considering the reason nobody has canceled is because they haven't given details and final measures they are taking. They literally haven't told us much until today, and that still leaves much to be desired. I don't know. I don't like him


It was accurate.  Since people kept reservations, it would make sense to assume that they still planned on making trips once the parks were open.


----------



## dawnball

e_yerger said:


> Everyone with existing resort reservations will be grandfathered in to the New Reservation System. Based on capacity, they will then allow off-site guests & non-resort AP guests to make park reservations until capacity is met. If you’re a resort guest, Disney will look at your park ticket option (park hopper vs not), or AP status to decide which parks to give you a New Reservation System reservation. They will look to see where your dining reservations or fastpasses are booked, and you will be allowed admittance into that park. If you have no fastpasses or dining, you will need to indicated in the New Reservation System what parks you want to go to that day. Park Hoppers & AP guests will have admittance to all 4 parks automatically, or Disney will dynamically choose based on your FPs and ADRs. Resort guests will need to have their choices in 8+ days in advance, and then on day 7 it will open to the public to choose (similar to Shanghai’s rolling reservation system).



Disney IT, my brain bleeds for thee.


----------



## Sarahslay

PPFlight75 said:


> I have UT tickets dated for early July. Since that trip isn’t happening I need to change the tickets dates for my existing August resort reservation. Would that still count?


My DH had UT tickets for our July 8 trip that I modified and changed the date to our November trip via the website, the app wouldn't give me the option to modify, but it was easy and I just had to pay the difference in the ticket prices (it was $108 for me, which wasn't as painful as I thought it would be since there has been a price hike since I bought them). I don't know if they'll let you do it right now, but if they're already linked it should allow you to modify the dates. Full disclosure, I modified all of my stuff before they shut everything down.


----------



## CJK

Forgive me if this has been covered...........but my question is for offsite guests with tickets. Some friends have date-based tickets in late August. Their ADR's are booked, but obviously no fast passes yet. Will they be contacted with the new reservation system? Their tickets are linked to MDE, but the tickets were bought by a third party company. Has info been released for offsite guests?


----------



## Searc

DVC and Fort Wilderness reopen June 22nd  and Disney resorts reopen July 11th.  No specific resorts mentioned.


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> Well right now their website is saying booking is unavailable. It also says Dvc & ft wilderness will open 6/22 so maybe they’re making changes now?



It said on the parks blog they have suspended all new bookings (ticket and resort). Only DVC members can make new purchases and I think they have to call.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-theme-parks-resort-hotels-and-disney-stores/


That was shockingly pretty informative.  Finally some concrete information!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

heath9514 said:


> We have room only reservations for July 11-19th. I did not yet add tickets because I was unsure if they would open. Do we think room only reservations will be allowed to add tickets still or be cancelled?


That is the same boat we are in...didn't get our tickets yet but have room reservation


----------



## mikejuliestl

Eric Smith said:


> It was accurate.  Since people kept reservations, it would make sense to assume that they still planned on making trips once the parks were open.



Assuming you have the entire summer open which we do not.  Also the fact that they are opening inside the 60 day mark means any hope of getting a good FP is gone and has been for 16 days.  

My HS grad was looking forward to this as was his sister and now it like so many other things this year is gone.


----------



## Krandor

CJK said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered...........but my question is for offsite guests with tickets. Some friends have date-based tickets in late August. Their ADR's are booked, but obviously no fast passes yet. Will they be contacted with the new reservation system? Their tickets are linked to MDE, but the tickets were bought by a third party company. Has info been released for offsite guests?




reservations will be done in phases until they hit capcity.  Where your friends will sit in the pecking order of ability to get reservations is unknown at present.


----------



## mshanson3121

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> What annoyed me about what he said was he implied that since nobody is canceling their reservations, that he expects the demand to be there. That was a very arrogant thing to say, considering the reason nobody has canceled is because they haven't given details and final measures they are taking. They literally haven't told us much until today, and that still leaves much to be desired. I don't know. I don't like him



I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in. The majority of comments I see online in other large FB groups, from people I know etc... are:

No fireworks, no parades, no characters = I'm not going. 

And of course, masks required = I'm not going.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> My backup plan is the Dolphin.


I'd recommend the Swan if it is available.  It's a nicer hotel, its quieter and the rooms are better.


----------



## RamblingMad

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in.



I think, something is better than nothing. I would think a lot of people would still show up.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Disney is looking at having relaxation zones where guests can social distance and take off their masks.  That’s good news for most.


----------



## J-BOY

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in.


His quote here was in response to a question about mask requirements and other restrictions, and is only a piece of his answer. He also said something along the line of "we have multiple data points", which I took as him referencing the surveys they sent out, etc. I have no doubt that they'll see a lot of cancellations, but they probably have a lot more information behind the scenes than the boards here and all of its people claiming they're upset about masks or no entertainment.


----------



## Mit88

DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.


----------



## CJGamer

My reservations are July 29th until August 9th.
I have several days where I have ADR's in two different parks- so I'm going to assume for now- that would give me access to both of those parks.  
I'm thinking I may want to add a few more ADRs just for that purpose in case they restrict even those with Hoppers to one park unless you have an ADR.

Saturday morning is my FP day.  I'm still going to plan as normal, although I have 3 days planned at the waterparks which we don't know about now.  Even if those aren't open, we'll just make those pool days at our resorts (split Poly/BW/Kidani) and I'll still do FP for night at a park.

I'm honestly looking forward to much lower volume of people in the parks.  I don't care about the mask thing as I wear a Balaclava all the time when hiking in the summer in places like Harpers Ferry and other local places due to Bugs and Pollen etc.  You get used to it very quick.  Luckily my daughter (just the 2 of us this time) is 10 now and not interested in characters.  We were planning on doing the fireworks in each park once, and that will cut into our desert night at Topolino's and Top of the World Cafe, but other than that- very minor issues.
I think the only other item that might not happen are the two tours I have booked- Behind the Seeds at Epcot, and Up Close with Rhino's at AK.  However they are small tours- so who knows.  Worst case, I get refunded I guess.  Still, a few hours a day in WDW parks riding rides will be a welcome change from sitting on my computer working from home for the last 10 weeks!


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.



DVC is different due to point expirations.   A lot of those may be people that has reservations in june/early july with expiring points.  Hard to just based on DVC due too the built in demand


----------



## StephenM84

As we all must work together to promote the health and safety of everyone, cast members as well as guests 3 years of age and older will be required to wear appropriate face coverings in theme parks and common areas of resort hotels.

That's great to read after seeing Sea World said 2 and older wear mask.


----------



## fenrir58

DisLiss said:


> Temp. checks have been one of our personal deal breakers from the get-go because of everything you said.  We're not risking thousands of dollars on a thermometer read-out that can mean absolutely nothing to do with COVID-19 or any illness at all.


From what i saw on the blog they just put you in a tent for a few minutes to see if you cool down(which yes your body can do in a few minutes). And the temp max is like 100.4 which is a bit forgiving


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.


The virtual queue for World of Disney is already filled for the day.  The demand will be there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265695499367129088


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.



I think it’s hard to say what demand really looks like beyond the initial crush until they’re actually up and running.

And DVC makes a lot of sense to be booking up quickly, there’s an abundance of points that are going to fall into the use it or lose it category.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

The statement on the website now mentions Resort Hotels in addition to the Parks phased reopening.  If I read it correctly, it looks like they will also open on July 11th.  I don't know if they were included in the original message or not, but it seems like from the other comments that it wasn't there before.


----------



## RamblingMad

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The virtual queue for World of Disney is already filled for the day.  The demand will be there.



That’s crazy. Lot of pent up demand.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> DVC is different due to point expirations.   A lot of those may be people that has reservations in june/early july with expiring points.  Hard to just based on DVC due too the built in demand



Its different, but I expect similar when the cash rooms reopen to booking. Like I said, Disney springs hit capacity. People were waiting in line for WoD. If it were just people curious and vloggers, they would have gotten their videos and left, not get in a 6 hour line. Theres clear demand for all things disney


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265699939100823552


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> See this I have a bit of an issue with. To echo some others on here, why didn’t they temporarily pause resort reservations/ticket sales during the closure?  Would have given them a more accurate pic of who is willing to go after restrictions rolled out, no?


They probably don't want a flood of people booking the first week that the parks are open and overwhelming the park capacity.  It sounds to me like they want to give those who already had reservations first crack at reserving spots in the parks before opening it up to everyone else.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## Leigh L

Thank you @rteetz for all of your updates, appreciated!


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.


There will be one more added to the pool soon, ours. It's only fitting that our last trip was to start the first day they closed and this replacement trip was scheduled to end the first day they're open. We could go, but nope. I'm not a resort only guest, not for the money it costs to stay cash at DVC.


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> It was accurate.  Since people kept reservations, it would make sense to assume that they still planned on making trips once the parks were open.


I will be interested to see if that assumption proves true.  We will likely never now as they won’t tell us if the bottom falls out, they will paint it as part of the capacity limitations.  I do think it is an arrogant statement.  He would be better off saying he “hopes” people will continue to patronize the parks.   There is some pretty ample evidence out there of customer dissatisfaction and he does not seem to recognize this.


----------



## jlwhitney

Nothing was said about water parks right?

the demand is going to be from people on these boards the Disney crazies, the general public could care less and will wait to spend all that money.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in. The majority of comments I see online in other large FB groups, from people I know etc... are:
> 
> No fireworks, no parades, no characters = I'm not going.
> 
> And of course, masks required = I'm not going.




They are expecting it I am sure.


----------



## SteffyLou

Do the hotels need to limit capacity or are they able to be fully booked?
I don't think WDW has mentioned. Was just wondering perhaps what other hotels in FL do.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Wow. I got on right after they announced July 11 and booked Pop 7/20 to 7/24. Changed my SW flight dates. Booked all my FastPasses (AP holder). Guess I got in under the wire. Still unable to cancel my June 18 reservation.


----------



## Snowysmom

We have reservations for Aug (DVC rented points) but have not bought tickets yet. FP date not until June 16.  I am now concerned they may just cancel us or we can't get into the parks.  Both DSs and their families may decide not go to anyway so it may be moot.  I will just have to keep informed about the situation with tickets.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I wasnt able to listen. Can someone tell me if anything was mentioned about reservations without tickets? Can you still add tickets?


----------



## jerry557

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.



People have points to burn before they expire, especially if they have August use year.


----------



## OKWFan88

For those of us who have dated tickets (end of June) and parks won't be open, will those be extended until a later time? Do I need to call?


----------



## indylaw99

Carol Jackson said:


> Wow. I got on right after they announced July 11 and booked Pop 7/20 to 7/24. Changed my SW flight dates. Booked all my FastPasses (AP holder). Guess I got in under the wire. Still unable to cancel my June 18 reservation.



Same here! I was watching the live stream and as soon as they announced the date, I moved our DVC July 5 checkin to July 26. Because today was the 60 day point, I was able to move all of our FPs. We got our SW flights moved and had moved two dining reservations before all of a sudden the whole dining system went down. Not sure if is a technical glitch or if they are not allowing any ADRs to be made now??

This isn't going to be the trip we planned for sure (first for May, then for early July, now for late July). We lost our food tour and our Villains night. We may not get to do the waterparks. No fireworks. But we'll still be in Disney. And with daughters who are a senior in high school and a sophomore in college, I will take any amount of time that I can with them!!

Going to keep watching the dining reservations to figure out if it was a glitch or is a change....


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, my BCV waitlist just came through. Sorry to the family that canceled, but my youngest is so happy...of course, SAB being open is a dealbreaker. Hope we hear official news on pools and parkhoppers soon, those are my main questions. Well, that and how our mixed bag of flex tickets and AP voucher are gonna get screwed up in the reservation system. :/


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back home, apologies if this has already been posted, this is the letter on the HUB from Jeff Vahle

As you know, we began welcoming our Guests back to Disney Springs last week, and it’s wonderful to see them enjoying themselves as we continue to open more venues. I was glad to be there with the team for the reopening and was inspired by how excited our Guests were about being back with us.

Now we’re pleased to share that more magic is coming back. Earlier today, we submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force on our plan for a deliberate phased reopening of our theme parks and resorts.

Our proposal included plans to start with a reopening of Magic Kingdom and Disney’s Animal Kingdom on July 11 followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. These plans of course are pending Orange County and state approval of our proposal.

We also have plans for reopenings of some of our Disney Vacation Club resort properties as well as Disney’s Ft. Wilderness Resort and Campground beginning on June 22. Resorts at Hilton Head, South Carolina, and Vero Beach, Florida, will begin their openings earlier on June 15.

The planning behind the scenes to get us to this day has been extensive. These are extraordinary times, and we are proceeding with a deliberate approach. During this phased reopening, we will institute appropriate safety protocols based upon guidance from government and health agencies that focus on the needs of our Guests and Cast Members. These include*:*


An advanced reservation system for park admission,
Required face coverings,
Temperature screenings prior to entry,
Cashless transactions,
Physical-distancing practices and much more…
We’ll share additional information on these enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations with you soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we continue to monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.

We know there will be learnings along the way as we implement these new procedures. We will make adjustments as needed as we work through this together. While the Disney experience may look a little different, we still look forward to making magic for our Guests.

I ask for your support as we create an environment based upon the first of our four keys…safety. We all own a piece of our wellbeing here, so it’s important that we all are aware of our new guidelines. It’s also a shared responsibility with our Guests.

We were glad to welcome back many Cast Members as part of the reopening of Disney Springs. We will now begin to reach out to some additional Cast Members and call them back to work. They will focus on operating our parks in a responsible way while also providing the magic our Guests have missed. We will keep you updated in the days and weeks ahead.

I want to thank you all for your dedication, creativity and passion for Walt Disney World during these trying times. I’ve seen the moments you’ve created at home and around our property showing your sense of optimism and determination to keep the magic alive.

I’m honored to have the opportunity to work with such an incredible team as we take these steps forward to bringing the Disney magic back as soon as we can.

In the meantime, please take care of yourselves.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

OKWFan88 said:


> For those of us who have dated tickets (end of June) and parks won't be open, will those be extended until a later time? Do I need to call?


Ours were May 25. They were automatically extended within a couple of days of the closure announcement for our dates. Expire December 15, 2020 now.


----------



## Krandor

Ariel 1715 said:


> I wasnt able to listen. Can someone tell me if anything was mentioned about reservations without tickets? Can you still add tickets?



At some point you can get tickets.  Where you will fit in the priority order we don't know but based on how the statement reads, people with existing tickets and APs will be first.


----------



## crabbymom

Just as an FYI on adding to an existing reservation - I have a resort/ticket package for the week  after labor day at AKL.  Just went in and tried to add a ticket for MNSSHP but it has been moved to the "No Schedule Available" section.  Makes me think that for now, they just cut off all ticket purchases until they figure out how to handle this phased system.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> I just booked Wilderness (villa) this weekend for 7/12. I was wondering if they’re only going to open one resort in one area like Poly for MK area? I hope big b/c I just booked Boulder Ridge.


Probably not-- all dvc need to be opened per ownership rules


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back home, apologies if this has already been posted, this is the letter on the HUB from Jeff Vahle
> 
> As you know, we began welcoming our Guests back to Disney Springs last week, and it’s wonderful to see them enjoying themselves as we continue to open more venues. I was glad to be there with the team for the reopening and was inspired by how excited our Guests were about being back with us.
> 
> Now we’re pleased to share that more magic is coming back. Earlier today, we submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force on our plan for a deliberate phased reopening of our theme parks and resorts.
> 
> Our proposal included plans to start with a reopening of Magic Kingdom and Disney’s Animal Kingdom on July 11 followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. These plans of course are pending Orange County and state approval of our proposal.
> 
> We also have plans for reopenings of some of our Disney Vacation Club resort properties as well as Disney’s Ft. Wilderness Resort and Campground beginning on June 22. Resorts at Hilton Head, South Carolina, and Vero Beach, Florida, will begin their openings earlier on June 15.
> 
> The planning behind the scenes to get us to this day has been extensive. These are extraordinary times, and we are proceeding with a deliberate approach. During this phased reopening, we will institute appropriate safety protocols based upon guidance from government and health agencies that focus on the needs of our Guests and Cast Members. These include*:*
> 
> 
> An advanced reservation system for park admission,
> Required face coverings,
> Temperature screenings prior to entry,
> Cashless transactions,
> Physical-distancing practices and much more…
> We’ll share additional information on these enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations with you soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we continue to monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.
> 
> We know there will be learnings along the way as we implement these new procedures. We will make adjustments as needed as we work through this together. While the Disney experience may look a little different, we still look forward to making magic for our Guests.
> 
> I ask for your support as we create an environment based upon the first of our four keys…safety. We all own a piece of our wellbeing here, so it’s important that we all are aware of our new guidelines. It’s also a shared responsibility with our Guests.
> 
> We were glad to welcome back many Cast Members as part of the reopening of Disney Springs. We will now begin to reach out to some additional Cast Members and call them back to work. They will focus on operating our parks in a responsible way while also providing the magic our Guests have missed. We will keep you updated in the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> I want to thank you all for your dedication, creativity and passion for Walt Disney World during these trying times. I’ve seen the moments you’ve created at home and around our property showing your sense of optimism and determination to keep the magic alive.
> 
> I’m honored to have the opportunity to work with such an incredible team as we take these steps forward to bringing the Disney magic back as soon as we can.
> 
> In the meantime, please take care of yourselves.


Welcome back!!


----------



## Eastern

CJGamer said:


> I'm thinking I may want to add a few more ADRs just for that purpose in case they restrict even those with Hoppers to one park unless you have an ADR.



I can't even book ADRs for October. Only Wine Bar George at DS shows as available.


----------



## jerry557

Be interesting. If they are going to start the clock on APs again (even start charging people for them again as many Florida residents are on a monthly payment plan) but then drastically limit capacity to the point you can't go....that's going to anger a few folks.


----------



## Krandor

crabbymom said:


> Just as an FYI on adding to an existing reservation - I have a resort/ticket package for the week  after labor day at AKL.  Just went in and tried to add a ticket for MNSSHP but it has been moved to the "No Schedule Available" section.  Makes me think that for now, they just cut off all ticket purchases until they figure out how to handle this phased system.



They have.  no reservatiions or tickets can be bought at present.


----------



## MaC410

So are all ticket sales stopped no matter what? I have a room only reservation in September without tickets yet. Do I just need to wait and hope they open ticket sales again?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Disney is looking at having relaxation zones where guests can social distance and take off their masks.  That’s good news for most.



Doesnt the idea of a relaxation zone kinda send the wrong message? What are they going to do? Have little areas marked off 6’ apart and say “ good to go, take it off “

I assume you find areas in the park itself away from people if that was the case

I do understand why they wanna do it though


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> Be interesting. If they are going to start the clock on APs again (even start charging people for them again as many Florida residents are on a monthly payment plan) but then drastically limit capacity to the point you can't go....that's going to anger a few folks.



They didn’t start the clock in Shanghai. Hope they don’t in WDW too, or allow people to remain paused at least.


----------



## Krandor

MaC410 said:


> So are all ticket sales stopped no matter what? I have a room only reservation in September without tickets yet. Do I just need to wait and hope they open ticket sales again?



Yes.  Until existing APs and ticket holders are put in the new reservation system which will be done in phases they are not selling any new tickets.


----------



## Raggou

Carol Jackson said:


> Wow. I got on right after they announced July 11 and booked Pop 7/20 to 7/24. Changed my SW flight dates. Booked all my FastPasses (AP holder). Guess I got in under the wire. Still unable to cancel my June 18 reservation.



Well done, I also moved mine to Jul 14th!


----------



## Alana20

We have a reservation In July the week before they are opening. Obviously the website to modify the reservation has been shut down. I called and was able to get through after about 45 minutes. Even though the hold message says they can assist you today to modify or cancel a reservation - they can’t. The CM I spoke to said she cannot answer any questions other than general ones not related to the reopening or reservations. She also said she  has no idea when they will be able to pull up existing reservations on their end either due to site being down indefinitely for “magical enhancements”


----------



## MaC410

Krandor said:


> Yes.  Until existing APs and ticket holders are put in the new reservation system which will be done in phases they are not selling any new tickets.



Ok good to know! September is still a long way away in terms of how quickly things are changing but just wanted to know what I needed to plan for. Thanks!


----------



## Krandor

MaC410 said:


> Ok good to know! September is still a long way away in terms of how quickly things are changing but just wanted to know what I needed to plan for. Thanks!



Should get a lot more detail over the next week or two but as of now this is all we know officially "Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details."

Once they start reaching out to people we should learn a lot more on what things will look like.


----------



## yulilin3

DS was a mess, I just posted a short trip report on the thread, trying again tomorrow. Guys if you are seriously thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory, no joke, start practicing at home, we are having a typical Summer week here, where it's 95 degrees at 100% humidity and then it storms, not fun with a mask.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Agree.  David's and the other brokers likely did not like to hear they news today.  They are in a mess now.  You will have people who won't want to go with no parks and want a refund.  Owners will expect the rest of their money if the properties are available for check-in and certainly won't return the money.   What was already a messy situation just got even messier... and can a renter even win a chargeback if the reservation is available to be checked into (my guess is no).  Going to be a complete mess.


A few things I learned from all this that I’ll never do or do again...rent DVC points & pay for large portions of my trip with gift cards. I’ve never actually rented DVC points but have considered it. I have paid for large portions of my trips with gift cards before but luckily not this time. But I won’t do that again either now.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MaC410 said:


> So are all ticket sales stopped no matter what? I have a room only reservation in September without tickets yet. Do I just need to wait and hope they open ticket sales again?


Call and see if you can make it a package? Maybe that will work?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> DS was a mess, I just posted a short trip report on the thread, trying again tomorrow. Guys if you are seriously thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory, no joke, start practicing at home, we are having a typical Summer week here, where it's 95 degrees at 100% humidity and then it storms, not fun with a mask.


Hey, anyone played that game "the floor is lava?" I feel that that is going to be our August experience, but with ac and outside.


----------



## Tjddis

All this “magic” talk reminds me of the NY Mets of 1980.  Team was awful but marketing slogan for the season was “The Magic is Back”

In terms of WDW hitting this theme hard all I can say if by “Magic” you mean making fun, kids smiles, and things we like disappear then yes, it will be “Magic”

now watch me do some magic as I make my money disappear from their coffers...

sorry could not resist.  It’s not the rules or precautions or even the delay.  It’s the completely tone deaf way they have handled their loyal customers during this time.  i don’t want to rehash my examples of this.  They are all out there in my past posts.


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> DS was a mess, I just posted a short trip report on the thread, trying again tomorrow. Guys if you are seriously thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory, no joke, start practicing at home, we are having a typical Summer week here, where it's 95 degrees at 100% humidity and then it storms, not fun with a mask.


The mask requirement may just keep people away (not necessarily a bad thing) for a while. I can't imagine wearing a mask at an outside shopping district or theme park to have a "fun, relaxing time". It will be just be too uncomfortable and inconvenient to be worth going in my opinion. 

As more and more people go out and show up at these places, the mask thing "sounds" good, but just won't work in the long term. And hopefully the short-term won't last long.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dismom58

KrissyD715 said:


> Since no character meets, what does this do for character dining?


In Shanghai the characters just parade through the restaurants no stopping to say hi and get pictires


----------



## Jmljasmine

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in. The majority of comments I see online in other large FB groups, from people I know etc... are:
> 
> No fireworks, no parades, no characters = I'm not going.
> 
> And of course, masks required = I'm not going.


We literally just cancelled. We weren't going to do the full trip anyway since we wanted to discourage my parents from joining but meet and greets and BBB were big big elements for my girls. Plus we are big park hoppers with afternoon break people. Even if that is possible it won't be stress free. That and I know my 4 year old will melt down with a mask in the heat (as summer has come I've struggled more with the mask at work personally). Not worth even an abbreviated version. I'm glad to have some answers though. My mind can now accept beach this year and August 2021 we will try Disney again.


----------



## vinotinto

Eric Smith said:


> Mid-July is the end of summer for you?


My kids go back to school August 3rd. They've been in Summer since May 15th.


----------



## Moliphino

OKWFan88 said:


> For those of us who have dated tickets (end of June) and parks won't be open, will those be extended until a later time? Do I need to call?



They should be automatically extended to Dec.15 if they're dated during the closure.


----------



## JacknSally

.


Jmljasmine said:


> We literally just cancelled. We weren't going to do the full trip anyway since we wanted to discourage my parents from joining but meet and greets and BBB were big big elements for my girls. Plus we are big park hoppers with afternoon break people. Even if that is possible it won't be stress free. That and I know my 4 year old will melt down with a mask in the heat (as summer has come I've struggled more with the mask at work personally). Not worth even an abbreviated version. I'm glad to have some answers though. My mind can now accept beach this year and August 2021 we will try Disney again.


----------



## Timon71

BarbLynnM said:


> Well, so much for our June 21 trip


Same here...just cancelled 6/24-7/5


----------



## JacknSally

*I wonder if they'll use the next month and a half to get ahead on (well, caught up on, I guess) some construction, or maybe finish painting the castle before MK reopens.*


----------



## Brianstl

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in. The majority of comments I see online in other large FB groups, from people I know etc... are:
> 
> No fireworks, no parades, no characters = I'm not going.
> 
> And of course, masks required = I'm not going.


I think that is all talk to try to reassure investors.  They have to know there will be many cancellations now that details are out.


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *I wonder if they'll use the next month and a half to get ahead on (well, caught up on, I guess) some construction, or maybe finish painting the castle before MK reopens.*


I would assume their priority is getting cast back, trained and the park ready for a very different style of experience.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them

I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.

The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *I wonder if they'll use the next month and a half to get ahead on (well, caught up on, I guess) some construction, or maybe finish painting the castle before MK reopens.*



yes please


----------



## rteetz

wdwoutsider said:


> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations. Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that. They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on. I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality. Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.


He didn’t say they will make money on day one. I don’t think anyone expects them too. He said they want to be able to cover costs.


----------



## TexasChick123

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.





Krandor said:


> DVC is different due to point expirations.   A lot of those may be people that has reservations in june/early july with expiring points.  Hard to just based on DVC due too the built in demand



I agree with your reasoning @Krandor. 



cakebaker said:


> There will be one more added to the pool soon, ours. It's only fitting that our last trip was to start the first day they closed and this replacement trip was scheduled to end the first day they're open. We could go, but nope. I'm not a resort only guest, not for the money it costs to stay cash at DVC.



I agree. I won’t even use my points for a resort only stay. It isn’t worth it to me. I was already on the fence because of the mask requirement which concerned me with the heat. Knowing the parks won’t be open during our dates just solidified it for me that I needed to cancel.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> I imagine it'll be eye opening for them to see the cancellations start rolling in. The majority of comments I see online in other large FB groups, from people I know etc... are:
> 
> *No fireworks, no parades, no characters = I'm not going.
> 
> And of course, masks required = I'm not going.*



And still pay the old prices!!

I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only part of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?

Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> I would assume their priority is getting cast back, trained and the park ready for a very different style of experience.



*Well yes, I don't doubt that one bit. I just thought maybe they could do both. The people painting the castle aren't likely also the ones who need to be trained on the new attractions or F&B ops, I'm assuming.*


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Well yes, I don't doubt that one bit. I just thought maybe they could do both. The people painting the castle aren't likely also the ones who need to be trained on the new attractions or F&B ops, I'm assuming.*


Of course but Disney will have to pay them. It will be interesting to see what they d with construction.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Doesnt the idea of a relaxation zone kinda send the wrong message? What are they going to do? Have little areas marked off 6’ apart and say “ good to go, take it off “
> 
> I assume you find areas in the park itself away from people if that was the case
> 
> I do understand why they wanna do it though


I think it’s more to reassure guests that instead of hiding in the bathrooms to catch your breath there will be designated areas.  They realize this isn’t going to be an easy transition for many.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I'd recommend the Swan if it is available.  It's a nicer hotel, its quieter and the rooms are better.


Thanks! I agree. We stayed Swan in Oct. I said Dolphin b/c it was cheaper & if we can’t get our planned trip, I was going to go as cheap as possible & rebook our current trip for Nov.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think it’s more to reassure guests that instead of hiding in the bathrooms to catch your breath there will be designated areas.  They realize this isn’t going to be an easy transition for many.



For me the bathroom is the most worrying place in the park lol I think I deff want my mask on in there. Unless they limit people in it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> And still pay the old prices!!
> 
> I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only party of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.



I get it from the people in the don’t care about details just want a change of scenery camp. The ones who are happy to just check into their resort and let whatever happens happen.

I don’t get those who are expecting anything resembling what they initially planned for, who just want their WDW summer vacation. I think the mask thing alone is going to catch a lot of people by surprise even if they think they are willing to do it.

But they certainty can’t say nobody warned them.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> DS was a mess, I just posted a short trip report on the thread, trying again tomorrow. Guys if you are seriously thinking of coming while the masks are mandatory, no joke, start practicing at home, we are having a typical Summer week here, where it's 95 degrees at 100% humidity and then it storms, not fun with a mask.



not fun here in NYC , where it's 57, (with a mask "real- feel" of
125!  I can't imagine fla right now ! 

Not to drift off topic, but always appreciate your knowledge, Yullin3, so thanks for that ! Any news on the travel restrictions?  So much is up in air - got lucky with our 7/14 arrival date, (7/16 is our booked epcot/via napoli day) 
But still not sure if we can fly in from NYC !


----------



## JacknSally

LSUmiss said:


> Thanks! I agree. We stayed Swan in Oct. I said Dolphin b/c it was cheaper & if we can’t get our planned trip, I was going to go as cheap as possible & rebook our current trip for Nov.


*
Dolphin is one of our favorite resorts! We actually prefer it to Swan. The new lobby is gorgeous!*


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> DVC rooms are booking quickly for end of July/early August. So much for the “I dont think there will be much demand”. There was a 6 hour line to shop at World of Disney this morning, and thats just locals.


Yeah but how many people did they actually get through the doors all day, and how many of those spent actual dollars in there?

Most of those today were likely bloggers, would they have bought merch? Most probably not. 

Virtual queues for shops is messy when a significant amount of those in the queue probably just want to browse.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

anthony2k7 said:


> And still pay the old prices!!
> 
> I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only part of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.


Some people see the glass half empty while others see it half full.  Maybe some are more appreciative of things now than before.  Disney is Disney and many love the brand even through these difficult times and are happy to see progress, any progress, being made


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

All my fast passes disappeared for July


----------



## Krandor

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> All my fast passes disappeared for July



Which dates?


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

wdwoutsider said:


> Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them
> 
> I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.
> 
> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.



I think it depends on your family. We're going in July with the restrictions and knowing it will be a different experience. My husband and I both lost our moms 6 months a part. Mine in the fall and my husband's mom passed away from COVID-19 at the beginning of April. Our children have had their whole life canceled this spring and not sure if they'll even be able to do their sports camps this summer. They already said they want to go knowing it will be different. For us it is something to look forward to and don't see it as a negative at all. Finally something not canceled or being taken away from us.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> not fun here in NYC , where it's 57, (with a mask "real- feel" of
> 125!  I can't imagine fla right now !
> 
> Not to drift off topic, but always appreciate your knowledge, Yullin3, so thanks for that ! Any news on the travel restrictions?  So much is up in air - got lucky with our 7/14 arrival date, (7/16 is our booked epcot/via napoli day)
> But still not sure if we can fly in from NYC !


no news on that front https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Ok, so as I try to recoup as much of the thousands that I have invested in this (July 14th) trip so far, should be safe cancelling Dessert Party (7/20) correct ?
> no chance of that happening -
> Do y'all feel comfortable doing it online, or should I call ?
> As soon as the millennium falcon stops flying around my screen ! (They seem to have ppl in an online waiting queue for MDE, I can get in !



Finally able to access MDE - (at least they used a different character (millennium ) and I don't have to see headless olaf - 
So, those was past experience - ok to cancel dessert party online? Or wait on hold for half day ?


----------



## Kadorto

BarbLynnM said:


> We had a back up plan to go to the national parks if Disney didn't open for June, as my s/o won't get another vacation this year.  I've been to many of the parks (Yellowstone, etc) but have never been to the grand canyon so it's not a total loss for us.



Planning on being in the GC June 18-23rd..  hoping that trip works out!


----------



## jflanderbo1

cakebaker said:


> You didn’t get a cancellation notice? Or are you DVC?


I'm DVC. Still booked...  Not going, but will let them cancel. Again. They sent us home in March.


----------



## Sara W

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel really bad for DVC renters in that couple week period.


I have a DVC reservation from July 6-10, and I'm actually pretty happy about this. It was always going to be a resort stay. My husband was not excited about being around a ton of people on Disney property, so now I assume he'll be much happier knowing it's only DVC at the resort and parks are closed.


----------



## VeronicaZS

LSUmiss said:


> Thanks! I agree. We stayed Swan in Oct. I said Dolphin b/c it was cheaper & if we can’t get our planned trip, I was going to go as cheap as possible & rebook our current trip for Nov.



too bad you can’t charge back to the room on your magic band though


----------



## wdwoutsider

anthony2k7 said:


> dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only party of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience



100% if you are local go have a blast, you can figure things out and probably have a season pass.   They won't have good soltuons to any of these problems and just say they are doing the best they can.

For a family to risk flying(that's still a huge risk)  and paying tens of thousands of dollars, you are not going to have the experience your money deserves.   Go somewhere more normal like a beach or park this summer where you can actually enjoy yourself.


----------



## andyman8

JacknSally said:


> *I wonder if they'll use the next month and a half to get ahead on (well, caught up on, I guess) some construction, or maybe finish painting the castle before MK reopens.*


We know construction on a few projects (Galactic Starcruiser and Reflections) has resumed a little bit, and I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney at least finished painting the castle (given how many pictures of reopening day will be circulating in the media) but I wouldn’t expect any massive construction efforts to resume before reopening day.


----------



## VeronicaZS

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For me the bathroom is the most worrying place in the park lol I think I deff want my mask on in there. Unless they limit people in it


If you are worried about catching the virus you probably shouldn’t be going to a theme park.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265699823765856261


----------



## NJlauren

wdwoutsider said:


> Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them
> 
> I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.
> 
> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.





rteetz said:


> He didn’t say they will make money on day one. I don’t think anyone expects them too. He said they want to be able to cover costs.



Actually he didn’t even say cover costs.  He said cover variable costs and contribute to fixed costs.  

The idea is to decrease the loss.


----------



## Arguetafamily

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> All my fast passes disappeared for July



Strange I was able to actually GET FOP for July 17...


----------



## tinkerhon

wdwoutsider said:


> Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them
> 
> I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.
> 
> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.



Totally agree and this is coming from someone that IS booked for July 14 ! With first park day (epcot ) of 7/16 - so, timing is good, but I can't let this be the trip my kids remember most out of all of them - all beautiful memories ! Regarding the stock - I am not a stock investor (in any stock ) but I would a lot of economic shows on YouTube and tv, and both times talk of a possible vaccine was mentioned, Disney stock went up - believe it went up 7% after the moderna news, per financial analysts


----------



## Mit88

Rebooked for July 27th-August 5th. Its actually more ideal. Booked 3 nights at everyone’s favorite, Saratoga Springs so I can walk to and from DS and watch the NHL and maybe NBA Playoffs at City Works (if theyre open by then). Or sit at HoB and watch the games on the screens outside of the NBA Experience (I’m assuming they’re doing that? I remember it was initially shown that theyd play games on those screens in the concept art). Got 3 nights at Beach Club, and the last 3 at Poly.


----------



## abnihon

Leaning towards canceling our July 11-19 trip.  So many unknowns and I doubt my son will wear a mask.
We may go to Hilton Head Disney resort instead.  
Any thoughts on if it will be fully operational in July with activities?
Is their beach private?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Sara W said:


> I have a DVC reservation from July 6-10, and I'm actually pretty happy about this. It was always going to be a resort stay. My husband was not excited about being around a ton of people on Disney property, so now I assume he'll be much happier knowing it's only DVC at the resort and parks are closed.


 
We are as well. Adults only, we were going to make the best of it either way


----------



## LSUmiss

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Disney is looking at having relaxation zones where guests can social distance and take off their masks.  That’s good news for most.


This is one reason we were considering still going even with masks.

eta: Maybe I’m being naive, but I also think it’s a way for Disney to relax the mask rule unofficial without getting bad PR drama about it.


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> Actually he didn’t even say cover costs.  He said cover variable costs and contribute to fixed costs.
> 
> The idea is to decrease the loss.


Exactly, either way they aren’t looking to make money day one.


----------



## DanSG

Disney really is screwing over their Florida residents! First off, Disney has yet to communicate to florida residents and passholders; Universal immediately contacted their passholders and gave them OPTIONS. Disney on the other hand is only worrying about their pockets, but yet wants to open in 2 months...


----------



## vinotinto

So, of course, I have a million questions and cannot wait until we hear more.

My trip is a Free Dining Bounceback July 18 - 26. I had to get 4 day PHs for the promo, and so I have 9 day PH Plus. 

Our APs expired March 31st. When I booked the bounceback, I didn't think we would have APs. But now, our APs should cover exactly our trip! Which means, I don't need a 9-day hopper plus anymore. I need to reduce the hoppers to 4 days and save them for the future. 

I need them to extend the APs and then I will need to call in (ugh!) to reduce to 4 days. So much still in the air, but so excited that they are reopening!


----------



## tinkerhon

anthony2k7 said:


> And still pay the old prices!!
> 
> I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only part of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.



I can picture waiting around 4 hrs to get back to our hotel from DS using a socially distanced Disney bus ! We have waits of 45-60 mins normally !


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

Arguetafamily said:


> Strange I was able to actually GET FOP for July 17...


 They’re back now.. I literally almost had a heart attack


----------



## Pyotr

I was able to switch my reservation to a Copper Creek cabin in September. I had expiring DVC points that needed to get used before they expire. Rather than go to the parks my wife and I will just have a little getaway and order room service.

I know Disney said masks are required throughout property but they can’t make me wear one in my room? Right?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DanSG said:


> Disney really is screwing over their Florida residents! First off, Disney has yet to communicate to florida residents and passholders; Universal immediately contacted their passholders and gave them OPTIONS. Disney on the other hand is only worrying about their pockets, but yet wants to open in 2 months...



Dude it’s been like a few hours at the most. Take a deep breath.


----------



## PPFlight75

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Hey, anyone played that game "the floor is lava?" I feel that that is going to be our August experience, but with ac and outside.


This mask is lava!


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> And still pay the old prices!!
> 
> I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only part of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.


I don't know that what you're going to see at WDW is much different than the experience you'd get anywhere else this summer on vacation.  I agree it won't be the same, but there are a lot of people who just want to take a vacation.  For people who go a lot, it's probably much easier to accept the limitations and make the most of the trips.   This could be an opportunity to get in to the parks with historically low crowd levels.  It might be a more relaxing experience than it typically is.  I think it would be up to how you look at it.    At the very least, it would end up as a story.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pyotr said:


> I was able to switch my reservation to a Copper Creek cabin in September. I had expiring DVC points that needed to get used before they expire. Rather than go to the parks my wife and I will just have a little getaway and order room service.
> 
> I know Disney said masks are required throughout property but they can’t make me wear one in my room? Right?



How would they enforce that???


----------



## LSUmiss

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Probably not-- all dvc need to be opened per ownership rules


I wonder if this will apply to cash reservations for DVC rooms since the property is open anyway?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> How would they enforce that???



In room camera’s, of course.

Or see through doors for every room.

Theres no privacy on vacation

The Mask Force protocol


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I just looked at December to maybe book and nothing was available beginning of the month at any hotel


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> How would they enforce that???



Daily Room checks.  They could come knock on your door every single day to make sure you are wearing your mask


----------



## J-BOY

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just looked at December to maybe book and nothing was available beginning of the month at any hotel


This was already announced. Disney is not booking new reservations or tickets until further notice.


----------



## Dis5150

So just to clarify, do we think they will be contacting all guests with trips booked between now and when they reopen to re-book, or just contacting guests who are there from when they reopen forward? We are June 26-July 4 and will just let our reservation be cancelled by them so that if they (hopefully!) give some kind of consolation prize, we would get it. We were booked on the free dining from January plan. Plan on going sometime in August or September....


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just looked at December to maybe book and nothing was available beginning of the month at any hotel



Bookings have been suspended for now.


----------



## wdwoutsider

tinkerhon said:


> not fun here in NYC , where it's 57, (with a mask "real- feel" of
> 125! I can't imagine fla right now !



Anyone who has worked a job with w a  mask knows it gets exponetially hotter even in a cool climate.   Easy to wear for 30 mins in a grocery, painful for two hours and it gets worse and worse.  Now add in Florida heat and humidity and you think your gonna be in the park all day!!

There will a be alot of people who think yeah I'll get a fun Disney mask   and it's all fun.   it's gonna be beyond hot and kids are not gonna keep them on , even if there is some new security force telling you to keep them on.  I do think Disney needs masks to open, but unless your a local or dying just delay a few months.  Fall won't be fun but will be more tolerable with a mask


----------



## OKWFan88

Just to confirm - there hasn't been any additional information in today's announcement on the status of annual passes (I'm out of state)?


----------



## Pyotr

SaintsManiac said:


> How would they enforce that???


Random room checks.  


I’m not being serious btw.


----------



## Krandor

Dis5150 said:


> So just to clarify, do we think they will be contacting all guests between now and when they reopen to re-book, or just contacting guests who are there from when they reopen forward? We are June 26-July 4 and will just let our reservation be cancelled by them so that if they (hopefully!) give some kind of consolation prize, we would get it. We were booked on the free dining from January plan. Plan on going sometime in August or September....



They will be contacting reopen plus with tickets about reservations. 

People before reopn will likely get their cancellation email.


----------



## RamblingMad

anthony2k7 said:


> And still pay the old prices!!
> 
> I dont get why anyone would want to go right now. Plus what we know now is only part of the story. What does mainstreet look like when every shop has limited number of guests/virtual queues. How do shows work? How does CS/TS work in the parks? How does queuing to enter the parks work? How does that mid afternoon daily thunderstorm work? Oh and how does transportation work?
> 
> Not one of those is likely to be a good experience.



You’ve been stuck in your home for the last two months and want to escape somewhere. Even the reduced experience is better than spending summer vacation at home.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Thanks! I agree. We stayed Swan in Oct. I said Dolphin b/c it was cheaper & if we can’t get our planned trip, I was going to go as cheap as possible & rebook our current trip for Nov.


Makes sense.  We did the Swan two trips ago.  We had the Swan booked for our last WDW trip, but I switched to the Dolphin in the hopes that we could get upgraded to a suite with my Marriott suite night upgrades.  That didn't work out so we ended up in a regular room.  It wasn't awful, but the bed was smaller and the bathroom was smaller.  It wasn't a bad room by any means, but it just wasn't as nice as the Swan.  There was also a convention going on so the lobby was full of loud drunks every night.  That last one probably won't be an issue any time soon.


----------



## SierraT

So Hilton Head DVC is opening June 15.   I don’t have a DVC but it’s really pretty there if anyone has never been.


----------



## hereforthechurros

wdwoutsider said:


> Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them
> 
> I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.
> 
> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.


He's just playing up the loyalty/demand angle. We know profit won't be made day one, he's assuring people for the long term.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> In room camera’s, of course.
> 
> Or see through doors for every room.
> 
> Theres no privacy on vacation
> 
> The Mask Force protocol



Just go as a storm trooper.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

DanSG said:


> Disney really is screwing over their Florida residents! First off, Disney has yet to communicate to florida residents and passholders; Universal immediately contacted their passholders and gave them OPTIONS. Disney on the other hand is only worrying about their pockets, but yet wants to open in 2 months...


As a UO pass holder they must have missed me.  I wasn’t given any options on anything?


----------



## stayathomehero

RamblingMad said:


> Just go as a storm trooper.



These are not the masks you're looking for.


----------



## Avery&Todd

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just looked at December to maybe book and nothing was available beginning of the month at any hotel


Yes I know!!  ARGH! I need one more night to add on to my existing reservation!!!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I just looked at December to maybe book and nothing was available beginning of the month at any hotel


It's booked... At least for DVC. I got a reservation for my birthday, and it was the last on I saw for any resort. Best room at my favorite resort!!


----------



## DisFitz

I was able to re-affirm (and change a party) on my UO reservation for July 16 - July 18 at Hard Rock Orlando. . . although UO website says they are still "working on" the hotel details. . .


----------



## epcotobsessed

Coming up on three months at home, I booked a week or so ago for the end of July, I don't care if there are no fireworks, parades, characters, or even if I can only get on a few rides - I'll just walk around and be so happy to be out of my house.


----------



## tinkerhon

RamblingMad said:


> You’ve been stuck in your home for the last two months and want to escape somewhere. Even the reduced experience is better than spending summer vacation at home.



I can see both sides , but for the ppl that have been to Disney even once during "normal" times, you have to factor in the "comparison" issue - (which might not exist if you've never been to hershey, for example)

Now, take the Disney diehards - that every trip is memorable (and unless you go with other family members (outside of your immediate family lol,) probably wonderful

I understand cabin-fever (trust me, we live in NYC -- AND are booked for July 14) but I have two kids (9 and 14) and they said this morning ( "dad, we


yulilin3 said:


> no news on that front https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/current-travel-safety-information.html


Thanks much , as always !!


----------



## anthony2k7

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For me the bathroom is the most worrying place in the park lol I think I deff want my mask on in there. Unless they limit people in it


Virtual queues for bathrooms?


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> You’ve been stuck in your home for the last two months and want to escape somewhere. Even the reduced experience is better than spending summer vacation at home.



I say, and this has been my opinion since restrictions were even rumored in March, if its your first trip, or you’re taking your child(ren) on their first Disney trip, its probably best to push the trip into next year. But if you can swing it, and you go often enough that you’re ok with 1 trip being “ruined” by all these rules, then I say make the trip. 

I have no issue whatsoever with the guidelines they put in place today, mainly because ive expected them for a very long time. If anything, I’m happier today about the announcement that EPCOT would open along with the other parks a few days after, even if that meant my June 15th trip was cancelled. 

I know there are people that are truly bummed out that their trips have been cancelled, and in some cases their 2nd, 3rd, or even 4th attempt is essentially cancelled. And I really feel for them.


----------



## Sarahslay

Carol Jackson said:


> Wow. I got on right after they announced July 11 and booked Pop 7/20 to 7/24. Changed my SW flight dates. Booked all my FastPasses (AP holder). Guess I got in under the wire. Still unable to cancel my June 18 reservation.


I called right after they announced due to my BB discount on my room, got that changed to our back up dates and had our place holder room at ASMusic cancelled, went online and switched the dates on my DH tickets, cancelled all the July ADRs and FP (some overlaped with the opening), and got a refund on our flights....and then Disney shut everything down lol. Glad I jumped in and made quick work of everything before everything was closed off, now just to wait and see how the reservation system works and how far in to the future they will go with it. I do want to switch up some of our dining since we're now Epcot area instead of MK area, but that can certainly wait now.


----------



## woody337

Mit88 said:


> I say, and this has been my opinion since restrictions were even rumored in March, if its your first trip, or you’re taking your child(ren) on their first Disney trip, its probably best to push the trip into next year. But if you can swing it, and you go often enough that you’re ok with 1 trip being “ruined” by all these rules, then I say make the trip.
> 
> I have no issue whatsoever with the guidelines they put in place today, mainly because ive expected them for a very long time. If anything, I’m happier today about the announcement that EPCOT would open along with the other parks a few days after, even if that meant my June 15th trip was cancelled.
> 
> I know there are people that are truly bummed out that their trips have been cancelled, and in some cases their 2nd, 3rd, or even 4th attempt is essentially cancelled. And I really feel for them.


For the most part i'm happy too. My trip starts on July 17th, my only concern is my fast passes and these park reservations.


----------



## lovethesun12

Krandor said:


> Agree.  David's and the other brokers likely did not like to hear they news today.  They are in a mess now.  You will have people who won't want to go with no parks and want a refund.  Owners will expect the rest of their money if the properties are available for check-in and certainly won't return the money.   What was already a messy situation just got even messier... and can a renter even win a chargeback if the reservation is available to be checked into (my guess is no).  Going to be a complete mess.


Messy, but I don't think they should refund renters. My reservation as a renter falls within that category. It would have been really nice if the rental company (not David's) would have asked the owner to rebook me, but they would not. Borders are closed and I'm pretty certain they will stay that way. Anyway it's not fun but it's the risk I took and I learned a valuable lesson. You win some you lose some.


----------



## meremac

July is going to be tricky, but I've seen a ton of excitement today from my August/September/October clients. At least 30% of them are committed to going no matter what restrictions are in place (as long as they can get into the parks, of course). Another 20-30% have a few deal-breakers, but nothing too crazy. Face masks aren't that big of a deal for most of my clients; most of them realize that most public places are likely going to require them until the pandemic is officially over, so it is what it is. Of course this is purely anecdotal, but we do a pretty large volume. I don't think Disney World is going to have ANY problem filling their parks to the capacity limits that they set. Yes there will be cancellations, but I think that will actually just make things easier with capacity goals. We are personally going in early September and we have no plans to cancel. We'll wear our face masks, we'll take breaks when we get tired, and we'll have the best time like always!


----------



## yulilin3

This is why those couple of costuming CM had to go into work last week
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">We have a ̶b̶a̶d̶ good feeling about this. <a href="https://t.co/GygWzxE2e1">pic.twitter.com/GygWzxE2e1</a></p>&mdash; Orlando Informer (@OrlandoInformer) <a href="



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265692390230241280">May 27, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## han22735

Email from DVC

Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
A little more than two months ago, I shared with you the details of our company’s plans to temporarily close our parks and resorts, pause cruises and make other changes because of COVID-19. While this time apart has been challenging for all of us, physical-distancing efforts around the globe have helped slow the spread of the virus and have allowed Disney to plan for a gradual reopening.
We began earlier this month with the phased reopening of Shanghai Disneyland and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort. Today, Disney CEO Bob Chapek announced additional plans including the expected reopening of Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort on June 15 and all Disney Vacation Club properties at the Walt Disney World Resort on June 22.
This is fantastic news and yet another positive step forward – for our Members, guests and our Disney teams.
As we prepare to welcome you home, we have assessed every aspect of the resort experience – from pre-arrival to housekeeping to recreation – with your safety and that of our Cast Members as our top priority. A summary of what you can expect during your next visit is posted on the Disney Parks Blog. Some of the operational adjustments include:


Enhanced cleaning of all rooms prior to arrival, including additional measures for dishware and appliances for Disney Vacation Club units, along with the standard Disney Vacation Club housekeeping services during your stay



Increased cleaning and sanitization in high-traffic areas



New hand-sanitizing stations in key areas



Physical distancing at restaurants, lobbies, pools, fitness centers and other public areas, including reducing capacity where appropriate

Our Members and guests will also play an important role in helping prevent the spread of illness. Like our Cast, all Members and guests will be asked to wear face coverings in public resort areas when not eating or drinking and to respect physical distancing. Members and guests are also strongly encouraged to check in remotely through the My Disney Experience app, frequently wash their hands and use cashless payment options. More details about these operational adjustments, including offerings that may remain temporarily suspended at individual resorts, are available online at disneyworld.com. While these adjustments may make the places you call “home” feel a little different for the time being, we will continue to make adjustments as the situation evolves.
As you may be aware, it was also announced today that Walt Disney World Resort submitted a proposal to government officials in Florida describing our approach for a phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort theme parks planned to begin on July 11. Reopening dates for The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa as well as Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina Hawai’i have not been determined, and we will share updates about those resorts just as soon as we’re able. Members wishing to alter their existing resort reservations may do so online at disneyvacationclub.com or contact Member Services for assistance.
Finally, as part of our continued efforts to provide flexibility during these uncertain times, we are further changing and extending our temporary policies regarding expiring points. April, June *and now August, September and October* 2019 Use Year points that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for reservations during the closure period will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. Additionally, April, June *and now August, September and October* 2018 Use Year points that were banked into 2019 Use Years and used for these reservations will now all *expire November 30, 2020*. This temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay arriving between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. Additional information on these policies is available at disneyvacationclub.com.
All of us at Disney Vacation Club thank you, not only for your patience and understanding but for the many well wishes we’ve received during our closure. The reopening of these resorts is an encouraging step forward, and our Cast couldn’t be happier to welcome you home. To borrow words from a familiar tune, there’s a great big beautiful tomorrow, and tomorrow is just a dream away!
See you real soon,



Terri A. Schultz
Senior Vice President
Disney Vacation Club, Guided Adventures & Expeditions and Golden Oak


----------



## Anna_Sh

meremac said:


> July is going to be tricky, but I've seen a ton of excitement today from my August/September/October clients. At least 30% of them are committed to going no matter what restrictions are in place (as long as they can get into the parks, of course). Another 20-30% have a few deal-breakers, but nothing too crazy. Face masks aren't that big of a deal for most of my clients; most of them realize that most public places are likely going to require them until the pandemic is officially over, so it is what it is. Of course this is purely anecdotal, but we do a pretty large volume. I don't think Disney World is going to have ANY problem filling their parks to the capacity limits that they set. Yes there will be cancellations, but I think that will actually just make things easier with capacity goals. We are personally going in early September and we have no plans to cancel. We'll wear our face masks, we'll take breaks when we get tired, and we'll have the best time like always!


I’m actually looking forward to taking my Disney pandemic mask photos.  It will complete my set with my Disney after 9/11 and Disney with a Hurricane going to hit in just a few hours photos .  Seriously though, every Disney trip is different, and I love it every time.  This will at least be something new.


----------



## e_yerger

han22735 said:


> Email from DVC
> 
> Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> A little more than two months ago, I shared with you the details of our company’s plans to temporarily close our parks and resorts, pause cruises and make other changes because of COVID-19. While this time apart has been challenging for all of us, physical-distancing efforts around the globe have helped slow the spread of the virus and have allowed Disney to plan for a gradual reopening.
> We began earlier this month with the phased reopening of Shanghai Disneyland and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort. Today, Disney CEO Bob Chapek announced additional plans including the expected reopening of Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort on June 15 and all Disney Vacation Club properties at the Walt Disney World Resort on June 22.
> This is fantastic news and yet another positive step forward – for our Members, guests and our Disney teams.
> As we prepare to welcome you home, we have assessed every aspect of the resort experience – from pre-arrival to housekeeping to recreation – with your safety and that of our Cast Members as our top priority. A summary of what you can expect during your next visit is posted on the Disney Parks Blog. Some of the operational adjustments include:
> 
> 
> Enhanced cleaning of all rooms prior to arrival, including additional measures for dishware and appliances for Disney Vacation Club units, along with the standard Disney Vacation Club housekeeping services during your stay
> 
> 
> 
> Increased cleaning and sanitization in high-traffic areas
> 
> 
> 
> New hand-sanitizing stations in key areas
> 
> 
> 
> Physical distancing at restaurants, lobbies, pools, fitness centers and other public areas, including reducing capacity where appropriate
> 
> Our Members and guests will also play an important role in helping prevent the spread of illness. Like our Cast, all Members and guests will be asked to wear face coverings in public resort areas when not eating or drinking and to respect physical distancing. Members and guests are also strongly encouraged to check in remotely through the My Disney Experience app, frequently wash their hands and use cashless payment options. More details about these operational adjustments, including offerings that may remain temporarily suspended at individual resorts, are available online at disneyworld.com. While these adjustments may make the places you call “home” feel a little different for the time being, we will continue to make adjustments as the situation evolves.
> As you may be aware, it was also announced today that Walt Disney World Resort submitted a proposal to government officials in Florida describing our approach for a phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort theme parks planned to begin on July 11. Reopening dates for The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa as well as Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina Hawai’i have not been determined, and we will share updates about those resorts just as soon as we’re able. Members wishing to alter their existing resort reservations may do so online at disneyvacationclub.com or contact Member Services for assistance.
> Finally, as part of our continued efforts to provide flexibility during these uncertain times, we are further changing and extending our temporary policies regarding expiring points. April, June *and now August, September and October* 2019 Use Year points that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for reservations during the closure period will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. Additionally, April, June *and now August, September and October* 2018 Use Year points that were banked into 2019 Use Years and used for these reservations will now all *expire November 30, 2020*. This temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay arriving between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. Additional information on these policies is available at disneyvacationclub.com.
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club thank you, not only for your patience and understanding but for the many well wishes we’ve received during our closure. The reopening of these resorts is an encouraging step forward, and our Cast couldn’t be happier to welcome you home. To borrow words from a familiar tune, there’s a great big beautiful tomorrow, and tomorrow is just a dream away!
> See you real soon,
> 
> 
> 
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President
> Disney Vacation Club, Guided Adventures & Expeditions and Golden Oak


The Sept & Oct part surprise me. Looks like they're expecting these reservation/restriction periods for a while.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

A lot will depend on the cancelation policies for me. If you can still cancel trips 5-7 days out etc, I will most likely book a date Oct/Nov/Dec when it opens up just to have it.

If I know I can cancel with no issue, it would be worth it for me. If I don't like where things are at that point, I will just cancel


----------



## Anna_Sh

SaintsManiac said:


> Dude it’s been like a few hours at the most. Take a deep breath.


And nothing’s official until the governor approves it.  We all know it’s basically a rubber stamp, but they need that before they contact anybody with any specific info.


----------



## Farro

Reading the below - seems as if they won't be taking new reservations for quite some time. They are switching to an entirely new booking system. I wonder how many months ahead they plan to have everyone with existing tickets and rooms switch to new reservation system and book reservations for park entry in advance. That can go through December??? It could be a long while before people can book new trips...makes me happy I booked already for next May or scared I already booked and it will just disappear....

_"Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon." _


----------



## Pyotr

han22735 said:


> Email from DVC
> 
> Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,
> A little more than two months ago, I shared with you the details of our company’s plans to temporarily close our parks and resorts, pause cruises and make other changes because of COVID-19. While this time apart has been challenging for all of us, physical-distancing efforts around the globe have helped slow the spread of the virus and have allowed Disney to plan for a gradual reopening.
> We began earlier this month with the phased reopening of Shanghai Disneyland and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort. Today, Disney CEO Bob Chapek announced additional plans including the expected reopening of Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort on June 15 and all Disney Vacation Club properties at the Walt Disney World Resort on June 22.
> This is fantastic news and yet another positive step forward – for our Members, guests and our Disney teams.
> As we prepare to welcome you home, we have assessed every aspect of the resort experience – from pre-arrival to housekeeping to recreation – with your safety and that of our Cast Members as our top priority. A summary of what you can expect during your next visit is posted on the Disney Parks Blog. Some of the operational adjustments include:
> 
> 
> Enhanced cleaning of all rooms prior to arrival, including additional measures for dishware and appliances for Disney Vacation Club units, along with the standard Disney Vacation Club housekeeping services during your stay
> 
> 
> 
> Increased cleaning and sanitization in high-traffic areas
> 
> 
> 
> New hand-sanitizing stations in key areas
> 
> 
> 
> Physical distancing at restaurants, lobbies, pools, fitness centers and other public areas, including reducing capacity where appropriate
> 
> Our Members and guests will also play an important role in helping prevent the spread of illness. Like our Cast, all Members and guests will be asked to wear face coverings in public resort areas when not eating or drinking and to respect physical distancing. Members and guests are also strongly encouraged to check in remotely through the My Disney Experience app, frequently wash their hands and use cashless payment options. More details about these operational adjustments, including offerings that may remain temporarily suspended at individual resorts, are available online at disneyworld.com. While these adjustments may make the places you call “home” feel a little different for the time being, we will continue to make adjustments as the situation evolves.
> As you may be aware, it was also announced today that Walt Disney World Resort submitted a proposal to government officials in Florida describing our approach for a phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort theme parks planned to begin on July 11. Reopening dates for The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa as well as Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina Hawai’i have not been determined, and we will share updates about those resorts just as soon as we’re able. Members wishing to alter their existing resort reservations may do so online at disneyvacationclub.com or contact Member Services for assistance.
> Finally, as part of our continued efforts to provide flexibility during these uncertain times, we are further changing and extending our temporary policies regarding expiring points. April, June *and now August, September and October* 2019 Use Year points that are set to expire in 2020 and that were used for reservations during the closure period will be extended for one year from the current expiration date. Additionally, April, June *and now August, September and October* 2018 Use Year points that were banked into 2019 Use Years and used for these reservations will now all *expire November 30, 2020*. This temporary policy only includes expiring points that were used to book a stay arriving between March 12 and the end of the closure period and that involve a reservation cancelled after February 29. Additional information on these policies is available at disneyvacationclub.com.
> All of us at Disney Vacation Club thank you, not only for your patience and understanding but for the many well wishes we’ve received during our closure. The reopening of these resorts is an encouraging step forward, and our Cast couldn’t be happier to welcome you home. To borrow words from a familiar tune, there’s a great big beautiful tomorrow, and tomorrow is just a dream away!
> See you real soon,
> 
> 
> 
> Terri A. Schultz
> Senior Vice President
> Disney Vacation Club, Guided Adventures & Expeditions and Golden Oak



“guests will be asked to wear facemasks in resort areas except for eating and drinking,” so I have to wear one in the pool? Ridiculous.


----------



## Karin1984

I know everyone is focused on the announcement of WDW for July, but I just came across this clip on Twitter.
The parade in Shanghai is back already, after 3 weeks. No social Distancing anymore...


Oh, and in Tokyo Ikspiari (their Downtown Disney) is reopening from June 1st.


----------



## JacknSally

Pyotr said:


> “guests will be asked to wear facemasks in resort areas except for eating and drinking,” so I have to wear one in the pool? Ridiculous.


*
While you may have to wear them in the pool areas if you can't social distance, they won't have you wear one actually in the pool. Masks are ineffective when wet and the virus supposedly isn't transmittable through chlorinated water. (I only say supposedly because I haven't personally looked into and don't have anything official to reference here, though someone else might.)*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Karin1984 said:


> I know everyone is focused on the announcement of WDW for July, but I just came across this clip on Twitter.
> The parade in Shanghai is back already, after 3 weeks. No social Distancing anymore...
> 
> 
> Oh, and in Tokyo Ikspiari (their Downtown Disney) is reopening from June 1st.


Their numbers are a lot better than ours here in the states.  Keeping fingers crossed ours keep declining so we get to the same place with relaxed social distancing, too


----------



## lisa12000

Strangely I can still book a reservation from the UK :/


----------



## MrsBooch

I just came to say that I got an email from DVC (it was just posted above) and the pools, fitness centers and recreation were named as being available albeit in a potentially limited capacity. 

Specifically:

· Enhanced cleaning of all rooms prior to arrival, including additional measures for dishware and appliances for Disney Vacation Club units, along with the standard Disney Vacation Club housekeeping services during your stay
·  Increased cleaning and sanitization in high-traffic areas
·  New hand-sanitizing stations in key areas
·  Physical distancing at restaurants, lobbies, pools, fitness centers and other public areas, including reducing capacity where appropriate


So: this addresses a few things I was worried about:
1. they arent taking out the coffee maker or other items from the DVC villas at least (pots pans etc) - just cleaning them or whatever "additional measures" mean
2. pools will be opening

I would imagine this will translate to other resorts - it doesnt make sense to have two sets of rules.


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> “guests will be asked to wear facemasks in resort areas except for eating and drinking,” so I have to wear one in the pool? Ridiculous.



yes that is ridiculous which is why i don't think that it will be required. 

I think the CDC guidelines ask that people just pop it back on if they need to run to the restroom or go to a food service area outside of their pool area. I haven't read one article, item, bulletin, or guideline that suggests you have to wear a mask inside a body of water.


----------



## bb32

Any trip in 2020 should be prepared to deal with the new policies and procedures (masks, 6ft distancing, limited capacities). Best case by the time you go restrictions will be decreased; worst case you've already prepared and expected to deal with.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ls-water-parks-and-transportation-systems.htm


----------



## cakebaker

wdwoutsider said:


> Of course disney knows which hotels will be closed.   They are not saying because they don't want to offer refunds yet.   They easily could automatically submit refunds if they wanted.   They are keeping your cash to save themselves money.   Really getting uncool of them
> 
> I don't know how anyone could consider going in July , full price for a quarter of the experience (at most).   You should really think about the logistical challenges on everything in Disney wearing a mask and public transportation in super hot summer and humidity , go when it's more normal and can actually enjoy it and have fun.   It's not gonna be the same, or even close.    If your a local then sure go have a blast but don't pull full price in hotels for this if you have to travel.
> 
> The stock is up only because chapeck keeps promising they will make money on day one of park operations.   Huge gamble for him if that doesn't happen but the market wants to hear that.    They are just kicking the ball down the road saying everything the investors want to hear, he has ALOT to deliver on.  I don't think they can deliver and they are burning cash much faster then they will admit (to temporarily save stock price) Q2 earnings call is when the picture they have been painting could be exposed for not reality.   Even Q3 chapeck has promised profits gonna be hard to deliver on that with more staff needed per guest and alot of extra expenses.



Won’t work with me anymore. I just cancelled around 7k in room reservations and a couple thousand in misc. since it was DVC, we could’ve gone but I am convinced they’ve known they wouldn’t be open in May or June for a very long time. They most likely didn’t plan on July, but Universal decided to not play the game and Disney was forced to technically open, although so limited it’s ridiculous. My money goes where my mouth is. I’m incredibly disappointed and sad that Disney proved me wrong. The August rumor was true. I know my choice won’t make a difference, but I didn’t do it thinking it would.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ls-water-parks-and-transportation-systems.htm


It's interesting that they don't mention the AKL Jambo House DVC opening.


----------



## alison228

So sad I just cancelled my 6/21 at POP. I wonder if I didn't cancel it if i could have modified it to a room only reservation at one of the open resorts on 6/22. Oh well, hoping they open 2021 bookings next month.


----------



## J-BOY

cakebaker said:


> Won’t work with me anymore. I just cancelled around 7k in room reservations and a couple thousand in misc. I am convinced they’ve known they wouldn’t be open in May or June for a very long time. They most likely didn’t plan on July, but Universal decided to not play the game and Disney was forced to technically open, although so limited it’s ridiculous. My money goes where my mouth is. I’m incredibly disappointed that Disney proved me wrong. The August rumor was true.


What exactly are you disappointed about? That they're not opening until July, or that there will be restrictions?


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427


Hmmm. I have a 7/27 Wilderness Lodge reservation. I'm assuming it's such a compact resort that I'll be good. I'm interested to learn more when Disney announces what their plans are!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I also think people need to prepare themselves and realize that low capacity will not equal short wait times. I know I was thinking yay everyday is gonna be like after hours, but in reality, it’s going to be long waits to get on things because of distancing measures.


----------



## abnihon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I also think people need to prepare themselves and realize that low capacity will not equal short wait times. I know I was thinking yay everyday is gonna be like after hours, but in reality, it’s going to be long waits to get on things because of distancing measures.



This has occurred to me too.


----------



## Music City Mama

Normally, I'm in the loop, but I had to leave for a few hours today right before WDW presented, and I'm overwhelmed with trying to catch up. If someone would be kind enough to try and answer these questions, I'd greatly appreciate it:

1. I think I read that they're only dealing right now with people with current reservations. So, if I have a DVC check-in for June 27th (yes, I understand they'll open June 22nd), can my DVC owner call to try and change that to mid-July at this time? 

2. If I have dated tickets (June 27th - July 7th), and my DVC owner can switch my dates, will I be able to switch those ticket dates?

3. Since they're moving to a new reservation system, does that mean only one park per day? I currently have 10-day park hoppers, so are they a waste of money if I use them on this trip?

4. Will Disney's Magical Express be operating?

5. Did they mention if the pools would be opened? 

I'm sure we don't have answers to all of these, but any comments/feedback on any of the above would be really helpful. TIA!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427


*
This absolutely makes sense, though I hope for everyone involved it doesn't have to be that way for long.*


----------



## Hummingbird

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I also think people need to prepare themselves and realize that low capacity will not equal short wait times. I know I was thinking yay everyday is gonna be like after hours, but in reality, it’s going to be long waits to get on things because of distancing measures.



Honestly, I don't mind the long-ish waits because the thought of not being in a shoulder to shoulder crowd and having my heels run over by strollers/ecvs is very very enticing.


----------



## rteetz

Music City Mama said:


> Normally, I'm in the loop, but I had to leave for a few hours today right before WDW presented, and I'm overwhelmed with trying to catch up. If someone would be kind enough to try and answer these questions, I'd greatly appreciate it:
> 
> 1. I think I read that they're only dealing right now with people with current reservations. So, if I have a DVC check-in for June 27th (yes, I understand they'll open June 22nd), can my DVC owner call to try and change that to mid-July at this time?
> 
> 2. If I have dated tickets (June 27th - July 7th), and my DVC owner can switch my dates, will I be able to switch those ticket dates?
> 
> 3. Since they're moving to a new reservation system, does that mean only one park per day? I currently have 10-day park hoppers, so are they a waste of money if I use them on this trip?
> 
> 4. Will Disney's Magical Express be operating?
> 
> 5. Did they mention if the pools would be opened?
> 
> I'm sure we don't have answers to all of these, but any comments/feedback on any of the above would be really helpful. TIA!


1. I believe they can depending on availability 
2. unclear right now 
3. doesn’t sound like park hopping will be an option at first 
4. unknown 
5. pools will be open


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427


Hmm this makes me think that Skyliner will be in operation.


----------



## Farro

About waits, I would be most concerned with waits for transportation. Either it will work out fine because of such a reduced capacity or you could be waiting a loooonnngggg time to get to rope-drop!


----------



## cakebaker

J-BOY said:


> What exactly are you disappointed about? That they're not opening until July, or that there will be restrictions?


That they were deceptive to their customers is the sole reason. The date was not a huge issue for me after seeing Dvc could go earlier. I do think some restrictions are excessive, but we had almost decided to go ahead just to say we were there the first day and get that experience. So nope, those things were not what pushed me over the edge. Their shady business practices did. You don’t have to agree.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

So we are booked at All Stars in September.  If that is the case and it is still closed do you think they would just cancel us or move us?


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Hmm this makes me think that Skyliner will be in operation.



It’s the mode of transportation that makes the most sense right now.


----------



## DISJeff74

Krandor said:


> Agree.  David's and the other brokers likely did not like to hear they news today.  They are in a mess now.  You will have people who won't want to go with no parks and want a refund.  Owners will expect the rest of their money if the properties are available for check-in and certainly won't return the money.   What was already a messy situation just got even messier... and can a renter even win a chargeback if the reservation is available to be checked into (my guess is no).  Going to be a complete mess.


Messy Situation Reporting - I have a 6/25 - 7/3 Split stay AKL/Poly renting Points through DVCStore (AKL 3 nights) and Davids (Poly 5 nights).  I fully expect that after all I have read about Davids I would be #*#*()@ on the Poly 5 night stay because the DVC *resorts* will be open.  However, DVCStore is taking the same position also initially as of moments ago.  I'm sure its in the fine print but am I really about to lose $3,000 over this?  Flying from CT to stay in an expensive hotel with no theme park access?  Oh...and I technically have to self-quarantine the whole time anyway because I am from CT based on the executive order. Hopefully at my request at least DVCStore via the Owner will attempt to re-book later in the summer for 3 of the nights.   I don't want a refund I just want to re-book later in August!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> That they were deceptive to their customers is the sole reason. The date was not a huge issue for me after seeing Dvc could go earlier. I do think some restrictions are excessive, but we had almost decided to go ahead just to say we were there the first day and get that experience. So nope, those things were not what pushed me over the edge. Their shady business practices did. You don’t have to agree.



I don’t think anything they did was shady, but whatever floats your boat I suppose.


----------



## indylaw99

I have a question I am not sure can be answered! I feel a bit in limbo because we purchased our APs in February (faaaaaabulous timing) but now haven't activated them. So am I an annual passholder for purposes of being contacted about my reservation for my July trip? Or am I out of luck because I can't activate it until I get there? MDE shows that I have an annual pass and it is linked to my DVC reservation. But I know we don't have AP benefits yet for things like buying merchandise.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think anything they did was shady, but whatever floats your boat I suppose.


I would hope we’re each free to draw our own conclusions.


----------



## JacknSally

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So we are booked at All Stars in September.  If that is the case and it is still closed do you think they would just cancel us or move us?



*I would expect them to move you, not cancel you outright.*


----------



## e_yerger

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So we are booked at All Stars in September.  If that is the case and it is still closed do you think they would just cancel us or move us?


If you plan on going, then I would keep your reservation. I have a feeling that they'll move you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

indylaw99 said:


> I have a question I am not sure can be answered! I feel a bit in limbo because we purchased our APs in February (faaaaaabulous timing) but now haven't activated them. So am I an annual passholder for purposes of being contacted about my reservation for my July trip? Or am I out of luck because I can't activate it until I get there? MDE shows that I have an annual pass and it is linked to my DVC reservation. But I know we don't have AP benefits yet for things like buying merchandise.



I would call the Passholder line when you have time to wait on hold.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427


I’ve been hearing this as well. As I posted many, many pages ago, plan to see YC remain closed, same with AoA and most of all of the All-Stars initially. I had heard a while ago that their initial goal to get one moderate open (ideally CBR due to the Skyliner) and one value (probably Pop since the Skyliner and its size). I had heard this a while ago, so it’s possible this could have changed. To be fair, I had also heard that the cash-side of mixed use DVC resorts (i.e. BLT and CR) would also open limitedly before the parks, and that doesn’t appear to be the case.

Also expect to see similar procedures to post-9/11 when they took out entire buildings at GF, Poly, and most of the Values and Mods and never said anything.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> 1. I believe they can depending on availability
> 2. unclear right now
> 3. doesn’t sound like park hopping will be an option at first
> 4. unknown
> 5. pools will be open


I will be interested in seeing about Park hopping.. my biggest point of confusion is readmission. If I leave for an ADR at Yacht, will I be denied reentry? If a kid needs a nap, no reentry? Hmm.. hope not.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I will be interested in seeing about Park hopping.. my biggest point of confusion is readmission. If I leave for an ADR at Yacht, will I be denied reentry? If a kid needs a nap, no reentry? Hmm.. hope not.


Reentry should be allowed. Park hopping probably not due to needing a reservation.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

andyman8 said:


> I’ve been hearing this as well. As I posted many, many pages ago, plan to see YC remain closed, same with AoA and most of all of the All-Stars initially. I had heard a while ago that their initial goal to get one moderate open (ideally CBR due to the Skyliner) and one value (probably Pop since the Skyliner and its size). I had heard this a while ago, so it’s possible this could have changed. To be fair, I had also heard that the cash-side of mixed use DVC resorts (i.e. BLT and CR) would also open limitedly before the parks, and that doesn’t appear to be the case.
> 
> Also expect to see similar procedures to post-9/11 when they took out entire buildings at GF, Poly, and most of the Values and Mods and never said anything.


BLT will open, and so Contemporary will open. BLT has zero amenities otherwise-- including food! Not even a shop.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> I know everyone is focused on the announcement of WDW for July, but I just came across this clip on Twitter.
> The parade in Shanghai is back already, after 3 weeks. No social Distancing anymore...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265677165959487489
> Oh, and in Tokyo Ikspiari (their Downtown Disney) is reopening from June 1st.




Makes no sense. The virus hasnt suddenly become safe.

Plus right at the front at the start of that video is the lady with her mask half off.

Crazy.


----------



## RamblingMad

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I will be interested in seeing about Park hopping.. my biggest point of confusion is readmission. If I leave for an ADR at Yacht, will I be denied reentry? If a kid needs a nap, no reentry? Hmm.. hope not.



If they’re at capacity, that could happen.


----------



## Krandor

Mrs Grumpy said:


> So we are booked at All Stars in September.  If that is the case and it is still closed do you think they would just cancel us or move us?



I expect you'd get moved to pop or aoa.


----------



## RamblingMad

anthony2k7 said:


> Makes no sense. The virus hasnt suddenly become safe.
> 
> Plus right at the front at the start of that video is the lady with her mask half off.
> 
> Crazy.



Someone has to be the next super spreader.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Makes no sense. The virus hasnt suddenly become safe.
> 
> Plus right at the front at the start of that video is the lady with her mask half off.
> 
> Crazy.



Shanghai’s numbers vs Florida’s have to be playing a major role there both in Disney’s choices and guest behaviour, I think.


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shanghai’s numbers vs Florida’s have to be playing a major role there both in Disney’s choices and guest behaviour, I think.


Shanghai hasn't had a new case since early March. not China - SHANGHAI.


----------



## Krandor

DISJeff74 said:


> Messy Situation Reporting - I have a 6/25 - 7/3 Split stay AKL/Poly renting Points through DVCStore (AKL 3 nights) and Davids (Poly 5 nights).  I fully expect that after all I have read about Davids I would be #*#*()@ on the Poly 5 night stay because the DVC *resorts* will be open.  However, DVCStore is taking the same position also initially as of moments ago.  I'm sure its in the fine print but am I really about to lose $3,000 over this?  Flying from CT to stay in an expensive hotel with no theme park access?  Oh...and I technically have to self-quarantine the whole time anyway because I am from CT based on the executive order. Hopefully at my request at least DVCStore via the Owner will attempt to re-book later in the summer for 3 of the nights.   I don't want a refund I just want to re-book later in August!!



I'm sorry to hear that.  David's at least has been sticking by the no changes policy and with the resorts being open you might be out of luck.  but I'd be trying to call/email then right now to try to get at the front of the pack for the best chance at getting something.


----------



## vinotinto

Magic Kingdom July hours just reduced from 10 pm to 7 pm.

Magic Kingdom Hours on MNSSHP dates just increased from 6pm to 7pm. So, very unlikely there will be any parties.


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> BLT will open, and so Contemporary will open. BLT has zero amenities otherwise-- including food! Not even a shop.


That’s what I was thinking as well. Or imagine Poly Villas where the only check in/concierge/front desk is in the GCH, but DVC folks seem to be saying there won’t be standard hotel rooms available for booking. I don’t know; I had initially heard the opposite, but that was a while ago, so it could have changed. We’ll see!


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> Magic Kingdom July 18 - 26 Hours just reduced from 10 pm to 7 pm.



Interesting to see pm EMH on the 15th...


----------



## e_yerger

Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?


----------



## Mit88

I have a question for people that may be more informed on this. A friend of mine became a DVC member in January. He has a trip in late August planned and was asking if he purchased an Annual Pass online if that would count towards them having a ticket in place for the early reservation system, or if they’d have to wait until they enter the park to active the pass before it would become “valid” for that type of scenario. Ive only ever gotten or renewed my AP while I was on property, so I’m not sure how it all works when getting an AP online.


----------



## merry_nbright

e_yerger said:


> Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?



Good question. The amphitheater is so big, I don’t see spacing people out to be much of a problem.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

vinotinto said:


> Magic Kingdom July hours just reduced from 10 pm to 7 pm.
> 
> Magic Kingdom Hours on MNSSHP dates just increased from 6pm to 7pm. So, very unlikely there will be any parties.


There will be parties.  MNNSHP shows 7 - 12 for 8/13.  Could be cutting an hour out since there won't be a parade or two.

edited:  The parties always used to start at 7 anyway, it was only the last couple years that they closed at 6 to get guests out of the park.  Since there won't be as many guests, they no longer need that buffer hour.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?



Good question. They could totally space people out there.


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?


I believe in one of the slides or documents they used the phrase no “nighttime spectaculars,” so given that F! is considered a “nighttime spectacular,” I don’t think it will return initially, but with the amphitheater, I could easily see that being the first of the nighttime shows to return! Very good thought! I hadn’t considered that!

ETA: It was in the DPB post:


> That means certain experiences we know draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date.


----------



## JacknSally

merry_nbright said:


> Good question. The amphitheater is so big, I don’t see spacing people out to be much of a problem.



*The entering/exiting could be messy, though. We haven't done F! in years but I remember it being kind of crazy. Maybe that's gotten better.*


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Shanghai’s numbers vs Florida’s have to be playing a major role there both in Disney’s choices and guest behaviour, I think.


And ownership and government rules...


----------



## Hummingbird

e_yerger said:


> Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?



"This phased reopening will demonstrate a deliberate approach, with limits on attendance and controlled guest density that aligns with guidance on physical distancing. That means certain experiences we know draw large group gatherings – such as parades and *nighttime spectaculars* – will return at a later date. "


 I don't think it is considered a fireworks show but, the wording "nighttime spectacular" leads me to believe that Fantasmic! won't be running either. But who knows I could be wrong. Could be right also. But most definitely hope I'm wrong


----------



## tlmadden73

So I just wonder how many people are willing to pay the "normal" price for reduced hours, no M&Gs, having to wear a hot mask, no parades, no fireworks? 

Are tickets during this time going to be cheaper? Because they should be. It's not a supply/demand thing if they are limiting capacity, so they SHOULD offer cheaper tickets.


----------



## cakebaker

e_yerger said:


> Is Fantasmic! considered fireworks?


Fantasmic shows as closed on the Dibb for all of August and has for quite a while. It now shows closed all of July. There’s really no reason they couldn’t distance, but they chose not to.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

merry_nbright said:


> Good question. The amphitheater is so big, I don’t see spacing people out to be much of a problem.



I think with Fantasmic, an issue could be the live actors. Many scenes with live actors in close contact and I don’t think they’d want performers in masks.


----------



## tlmadden73

Some of the closures/restrictions may be taken advantage of by the penny pinchers at Disney. They will probably just extend the firework/parade closures permanently to save A LOT of money, but safe face because they are "doing it for guest's safety".  

I mean .. remember when there was a daily parade at EVERY park .. and a nighttime parade at Magic Kingdom that has never been replaced? This virus will probably give them the excuse they have been looking for to cut those things without taking a huge PR hit.


----------



## Britty2

tlmadden73 said:


> So I just wonder how many people are willing to pay the "normal" price for reduced hours, no M&Gs, having to wear a hot mask, no parades, no fireworks?
> 
> Are tickets during this time going to be cheaper? Because they should be. It's not a supply/demand thing if they are limiting capacity, so they SHOULD offer cheaper tickets.



The only reason I’d go is because I have an AP. If I didn’t I wouldn’t even think about paying full or even 1/3 price right now. It’d have to be a pretty hefty percentage for me to consider but that will never ever happen.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> Some of the closures/restrictions may be taken advantage of by the penny pinchers at Disney. They will probably just extend the firework/parade closures permanently to save A LOT of money, but safe face because they are "doing it for guest's safety".
> 
> I mean .. remember when there was a daily parade at EVERY park .. and a nighttime parade at Magic Kingdom that has never been replaced? This virus will probably give them the excuse they have been looking for to cut those things without taking a huge PR hit.



Umm no


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427



If I’m booked at Coronado would they move me?


----------



## JaNelson38

tlmadden73 said:


> So I just wonder how many people are willing to pay the "normal" price for reduced hours, no M&Gs, having to wear a hot mask, no parades, no fireworks?
> 
> Are tickets during this time going to be cheaper? Because they should be. It's not a supply/demand thing if they are limiting capacity, so they SHOULD offer cheaper tickets.



You and I both know the answer to that.

The mask mandate has made my decision about going/not going in the fall an easy one, as I will not subject my children to wear a mask on a vacation to a theme park.  But there's no way in God's green earth that it will be cheaper to go to WDW, no matter the restrictions in place. Disney is banking on pent-up demand to overpay for a bare-bones experience.

As weird as it is to say this, I think it has merit:  with no character interaction, no parades, no fireworks, etc., what will be the difference between WDW and, say, a Six Flags?  You can go on rides virtually anywhere.  What makes WDW special is all of the 'magical' stuff that happens.  Of which there will be none (or very little of) for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## casaya95

What I'm interested in seeing is what effect Disney announcing reopening plans has on the borders being closed to Louisiana and to a lesser extent the New York area.


----------



## andyman8

I may have missed this but has anyone posted this new webpage on DisneyWorld.com? Also, the FAQs have been updated.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> View attachment 497427


We are POR in early August and I am definitely interested to see what's what. When I booked the CM said only 5th sleeper was available and asked what view I wanted to book. We've pretty much only had mansions at POR so I was surprised it was only AB they were booking over the phone.


----------



## helloconnie

I changed my October trip to March 2021.  Hoping there will be a vaccine available by the end of the year so next year park operations will be back to normal.  I think Disney reopening is great for locals but if you need to fly in and spend thousands of dollars on flights, hotel, park tickets, etc., the reduced experience is not worth it.


----------



## rteetz

Nightmarefandom said:


> If I’m booked at Coronado would they move me?


This is just a rumor right now so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Spridell

tlmadden73 said:


> Some of the closures/restrictions may be taken advantage of by the penny pinchers at Disney. They will probably just extend the firework/parade closures permanently to save A LOT of money, but safe face because they are "doing it for guest's safety".
> 
> I mean .. remember when there was a daily parade at EVERY park .. and a nighttime parade at Magic Kingdom that has never been replaced? This virus will probably give them the excuse they have been looking for to cut those things without taking a huge PR hit.


The parades I can see them limiting.
Fireworks will come back though. You think Disney you think Fireworks. Plus if they do keep the parties fireworks are the main draw of if the parties.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> Some of the closures/restrictions may be taken advantage of by the penny pinchers at Disney. They will probably just extend the firework/parade closures permanently to save A LOT of money, but safe face because they are "doing it for guest's safety".
> 
> I mean .. remember when there was a daily parade at EVERY park .. and a nighttime parade at Magic Kingdom that has never been replaced? This virus will probably give them the excuse they have been looking for to cut those things without taking a huge PR hit.



I said this what feels like months ago but I think we were at the point where it wasn’t quite “real” yet.

I worry some things that are eliminated/changed for safety now could stick around long past to the point where we slowly forget how it used to be. Kind of like how the nighttime parades and parades at other 3 parks used to be the norm. I don’t expect it necessarily, but I also won’t be shocked if some of the nighttime shows come back on a less frequent schedule and remain that way.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> So I just wonder how many people are willing to pay the "normal" price for reduced hours, no M&Gs, having to wear a hot mask, no parades, no fireworks?
> 
> Are tickets during this time going to be cheaper? Because they should be. It's not a supply/demand thing if they are limiting capacity, so they SHOULD offer cheaper tickets.



They shouldn’t be. Now is the time to get as much as they can out of the smallest number of guests.

Luckily for them, they’ve been perfecting the art of getting as much as possible out of their  guests for years.


----------



## tlmadden73

Britty2 said:


> The only reason I’d go is because I have an AP. If I didn’t I wouldn’t even think about paying full or even 1/3 price right now. It’d have to be a pretty hefty percentage for me to consider but that will never ever happen.


Right .. I would expect a LOT of WDWs traffic will be "regional" this summer .. locals, vloggers, and people with annual passes that may live within a half-day's drive.  Which may be enough for them in the short-term. In the long-term? These restrictions just won't keep tourist destinations alive. People will avoid them and do something less restrictive (like just go to the beach).


----------



## brockash

tlmadden73 said:


> Some of the closures/restrictions may be taken advantage of by the penny pinchers at Disney. They will probably just extend the firework/parade closures permanently to save A LOT of money, but safe face because they are "doing it for guest's safety".
> 
> I mean .. remember when there was a daily parade at EVERY park .. and a nighttime parade at Magic Kingdom that has never been replaced? This virus will probably give them the excuse they have been looking for to cut those things without taking a huge PR hit.


Unfortunately I'm sure there will be some taking advantage of the situation


----------



## StephenM84

andyman8 said:


> I may have missed this but has anyone posted this new webpage on DisneyWorld.com? Also, the FAQs have been updated.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/




Some solid information but nothing for park hopping or AP holders.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I said this what feels like months ago but I think we were at the point where it wasn’t quite “real” yet.
> 
> I worry some things that are eliminated/changed for safety now could stick around long past to the point where we slowly forget how it used to be. Kind of like how the nighttime parades and parades at other 3 parks used to be the norm. I don’t expect it necessarily, but I also won’t be shocked if some of the nighttime shows come back on a less frequent schedule and remain that way.



They make so much money off dessert parties, so I don’t think fireworks will go away permanently.


----------



## e_yerger

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. I would expect a LOT of WDWs traffic will be "regional" this summer .. locals, vloggers, and people with annual passes that may live within a half-day's drive.  Which may be enough for them in the short-term. In the long-term? These restrictions just won't keep tourist destinations alive. People will avoid them and do something less restrictive (like just go to the beach).


And then there is me and my friend - new jerseyians planning on driving down for our July 23rd check in


----------



## vinotinto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Disney is looking at having relaxation zones where guests can social distance and take off their masks.  That’s good news for most.



And should help with enforcement.
Kid takes off mask. Parents pleads for the kid to put it back on. No dice. CM: "Why don't ya'll go to Mickey's Relaxation Zone to take a break from your face covering."


----------



## anthony2k7

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> There will be parties.  MNNSHP shows 7 - 12 for 8/13.  Could be cutting an hour out since there won't be a parade or two.
> 
> edited:  The parties always used to start at 7 anyway, it was only the last couple years that they closed at 6 to get guests out of the park.  Since there won't be as many guests, they no longer need that buffer hour.


No parades or fireworks I would assume?


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> And then there is me and my friend - new jerseyians planning on driving down for our July 23rd check in



you won’t be alone! People are more than ready to get back there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> They make so much money off dessert parties, so I don’t think fireworks will go away permanently.



Think of the demand for dessert parties when nighttime shows are limited to a few nights per week. Some might pay even more than in the past.

I don’t know, I just think long term cuts aren’t out of the question. Maybe it’s nighttime shows, maybe it’s by way of eliminating some of the meet and greets once we’re used to life without them.


----------



## casaya95

vinotinto said:


> And should help with enforcement.
> Kid takes off mask. Parents pleads for the kid to put it back on. No dice. CM: "Why don't ya'll go to Mickey's Relaxation Zone to take a break from your face covering."


That would certainly lend credence to the "gentle enforcement" idea.


----------



## Britty2

casaya95 said:


> What I'm interested in seeing is what effect Disney announcing reopening plans has on the borders being closed to Louisiana and to a lesser extent the New York area.


Things have been getting better. As long as they stay that way by July 15th..100% the restrictions would be lifted. The other day there were 800 cases in Florida and 1100 in NY. It’s not even far off anymore. Granted that goes up and down everyday but we are talking 50 days from now.


----------



## helloconnie

DGsAtBLT said:


> I said this what feels like months ago but I think we were at the point where it wasn’t quite “real” yet.
> 
> I worry some things that are eliminated/changed for safety now could stick around long past to the point where we slowly forget how it used to be. Kind of like how the nighttime parades and parades at other 3 parks used to be the norm. I don’t expect it necessarily, but I also won’t be shocked if some of the nighttime shows come back on a less frequent schedule and remain that way.



I sincerely hope not.  The fireworks and parades are part of what makes Disney World a special place to visit.  And really, as a person who lives far away from Florida and needs to plan trips for when kids can go, if Disney limits when fireworks and parades will happen, I can see us not going nearly as often and probably selling our DVC membership.  Disney World markets itself as a premium experience.  They need to keep the premium offerings.  If not, I will just start going to our local theme park, which is much cheaper.


----------



## tlmadden73

JaNelson38 said:


> As weird as it is to say this, I think it has merit:  with no character interaction, no parades, no fireworks, etc., what will be the difference between WDW and, say, a Six Flags?  You can go on rides virtually anywhere.  What makes WDW special is all of the 'magical' stuff that happens.  Of which there will be none (or very little of) for an undetermined amount of time.



Yep . .I don't think it has sunk in to a lot of people yet that have been itching to go on their big, pre-planned WDW vacation. I don't see WDW as very magical without fireworks, character M&Gs, shows, parades and every single person wearing a soulless, dehumanizing mask where I can't see anyone's smiling face and feel like I am in a hospital, not a (primarily outdoor) theme park. I could be wrong, but I am not willing to spend the amount of money it takes to find out. 

I already have plans to do different vacation with the family this summer. Maybe local theme parks won't have the restrictions the big ones do -- like Little Amerricka in Wisconsin or Tweetsie Railroad in NC.


----------



## Tiggr88

I posted this on the NBA thread, but since hotel availability has come up, thought it might be of interest here as well. If off-topic, please delete. Looks like the NBA is not going to be making a decision this Friday as many of us thought they might on their plans. May take even longer for them to work through.







Adrian Wojnarowski

@wojespn

While NBA’s Board of Governors meet with Adam Silver on Friday, there’s no current expectation for a decision on a finalized return-to-play plan to emerge from the session, sources tell ESPN. Talks on incorporating the three most serious plans remain ongoing with NBPA and teams.
11:28 AM · May 27, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Eric Smith

JaNelson38 said:


> You and I both know the answer to that.
> 
> The mask mandate has made my decision about going/not going in the fall an easy one, as I will not subject my children to wear a mask on a vacation to a theme park.  But there's no way in God's green earth that it will be cheaper to go to WDW, no matter the restrictions in place. Disney is banking on pent-up demand to overpay for a bare-bones experience.
> 
> As weird as it is to say this, I think it has merit:  with no character interaction, no parades, no fireworks, etc., what will be the difference between WDW and, say, a Six Flags?  You can go on rides virtually anywhere.  What makes WDW special is all of the 'magical' stuff that happens.  Of which there will be none (or very little of) for an undetermined amount of time.


Have you been to a Six Flags?


----------



## Pyotr

vinotinto said:


> And should help with enforcement.
> Kid takes off mask. Parents pleads for the kid to put it back on. No dice. CM: "Why don't ya'll go to Mickey's Relaxation Zone to take a break from your face covering."



Isn’t the point of wearing masks to have everyone do it to not infect each other? Wouldn’t people just infect each other at the relaxation station?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tough crowd in here, man. Can’t just be excited about finally getting a date. Now we are killing the park experience permanently. Y’all are too much.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> There will be parties.  MNNSHP shows 7 - 12 for 8/13.  Could be cutting an hour out since there won't be a parade or two.
> 
> edited:  The parties always used to start at 7 anyway, it was only the last couple years that they closed at 6 to get guests out of the park.  Since there won't be as many guests, they no longer need that buffer hour.


But the main draw of the parties are the meet & greets, parade and fireworks show. With none of that happening not sure what they'd offer...


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> But the main draw of the parties are the meet & greets, parade and fireworks show. With none of that happening not sure what they'd offer...



*Trick or treating could also be... well... tricky.*


----------



## J-BOY

SaintsManiac said:


> Tough crowd in here, man. Can’t just be excited about finally getting a date. Now we are killing the park experience permanently. Y’all are too much.


Seriously! We finally got news, and a pretty decent amount of it, and somehow this topic has morphed into some kind of therapeutic exercise where people place all of their frustrations of the current circumstances onto Disney. Lol


----------



## casaya95

JaNelson38 said:


> You and I both know the answer to that.
> 
> The mask mandate has made my decision about going/not going in the fall an easy one, as I will not subject my children to wear a mask on a vacation to a theme park.  But there's no way in God's green earth that it will be cheaper to go to WDW, no matter the restrictions in place. Disney is banking on pent-up demand to overpay for a bare-bones experience.
> 
> As weird as it is to say this, I think it has merit:  with no character interaction, no parades, no fireworks, etc., what will be the difference between WDW and, say, a Six Flags?  You can go on rides virtually anywhere.  What makes WDW special is all of the 'magical' stuff that happens.  Of which there will be none (or very little of) for an undetermined amount of time.


I agree that for what restrictions are going to be in place, WDW is going to be way overpriced for the time being (I'm still going anyway, but at this point, I'm okay taking a trip that may not be as "magical"; I just want to get out of the house!), comparing Disney to a Six Flags is an apples to oranges comparison. You're still getting a far superior CM experience at WDW compared to Six Flags, and you still have the immersion in attractions, and no amount of social distancing or wearing of m-words can take that away from us.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Just trying to be a positive person but the world was completely different two months ago, it’s not entirely out of the question of it being even more different in July August etc.

For all we know some of these events not being added, might be added in a month with less restrictions on many things 

Things change daily with this


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Tough crowd in here, man. Can’t just be excited about finally getting a date. Now we are killing the park experience permanently. Y’all are too much.



Back and forth discussion on a discussion board, the worst!


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> No parades or fireworks I would assume?


I would imagine Disney will have to make an announcement on this soon since parties start in Aug

I CAN see fireworks coming back though as we get into October November and December. That’s a long long time from now.


----------



## Cougarboarder

I am new to the board (been lurking during the virus) but this seems be a pretty pessimistic place to be. Maybe I'm in the minority here but we are really excited to go on our Disney trip in September. A lot of negativity today about a limited experience - I don't see it that way. I can eat the food I want to eat, ride the rides I want to ride, buy the things I want to buy, book the resort I want to book, and be with the friends I want to be with. That is a pretty full experience imo. If I were going only once in my life - I'd rebook - but let's be honest...most of us go relatively often. 

Fireworks and parades are certainly part of the magic (and I know some people LOVE them), but the fireworks are consistently cancelled due to winds or weather anyway - in fact the last two trips we've had no fireworks and limited parades. Life is good. Disney is offering the option to enjoy a magical experience. We are traveling from Texas for our 5th anniversary and couldn't be more pumped. Hope everyone has a great day and can see the bright side of things.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think with Fantasmic, an issue could be the live actors. Many scenes with live actors in close contact and I don’t think they’d want performers in masks.


If that’s the case, then frozen show, Disney jr show, Indiana Jones show, little mermaid show, & beauty & the beast show will also be cancelled. I’m thinking it’s also b/c they don’t want the transportation headache of parking closing crowds after a show.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think it will definitely be a different experience, but an interesting one. A weird time in Disney history. 

I'm oddly excited to be part of it. I am definitely keeping my Pop trip in July, but all the changes do make me question the GF in late August. I'm not sure I want to be all spendy when things are still super limited... but I am not going to make any final decisions on that until much later.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

tlmadden73 said:


> Yep . .I don't think it has sunk in to a lot of people yet that have been itching to go on their big, pre-planned WDW vacation. I don't see WDW as very magical without fireworks, character M&Gs, shows, parades and every single person wearing a soulless, dehumanizing mask where I can't see anyone's smiling face and feel like I am in a hospital, not a (primarily outdoor) theme park. I could be wrong, but I am not willing to spend the amount of money it takes to find out.
> 
> I already have plans to do different vacation with the family this summer. Maybe local theme parks won't have the restrictions the big ones do -- like Little Amerricka in Wisconsin or Tweetsie Railroad in NC.


Honestly, I’m super excited to go back to SWGE & the M word won’t change that for me. I have some fun ones with fire on them that’ll go great with my BatuuBound. But I wear them all day every day at work, so it’s not the end of the world for me. If it gets too hot, I’ll retreat back to my hotel like I always do. I am really sad about no fireworks but I’m sure they’ll eventually come back. I just.....really need a vacation. Since I have an AP I’ll be going on my July trip but that’s also when I’ll decide if I’ll be renewing now or waiting until next year.
Also I’m not a people person so I don’t GAF if I don’t see other people’s smiling faces hehe. I’m that person who you pass while hiking who doesn’t say hello. Some people get really annoyed & think it’s rude, but I’m just not that social. If anything, wearing a mask has made me verbally greet people and/or wave at them instead of doing that right fake smile I’d normally do!


----------



## meremac

SaintsManiac said:


> Tough crowd in here, man. Can’t just be excited about finally getting a date. Now we are killing the park experience permanently. Y’all are too much.



Yes! I hate the phrase "new normal" because: 1) What's "normal" changes all of the time; 2) Pandemics eventually end, but they aren't typically super quick. BUT things will be different for awhile. Some things will likely be different for a couple of years, but other things that might have changed for other reasons if we WEREN'T in the midst of a pandemic won't. It's all relative, and all I know is that I can't wait to go in September.


----------



## SierraT

LSUmiss said:


> If that’s the case, then frozen show, Disney jr show, Indiana Jones show, little mermaid show, & beauty & the beast show will also be cancelled. I’m thinking it’s also b/c they don’t want the transportation headache of parking closing crowds after a show.



Also, any of the night shows where you are seated like in AK and DS.  Does the new Epcot show use fireworks?  We were able to see illuminations one last time and so sad it’s gone.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Have we talked about monorails yet?  Do you guys think they’ll be running?  The cabins are so small.....


----------



## jb405

DISJeff74 said:


> Messy Situation Reporting - I have a 6/25 - 7/3 Split stay AKL/Poly renting Points through DVCStore (AKL 3 nights) and Davids (Poly 5 nights).  I fully expect that after all I have read about Davids I would be #*#*()@ on the Poly 5 night stay because the DVC *resorts* will be open.  However, DVCStore is taking the same position also initially as of moments ago.  I'm sure its in the fine print but am I really about to lose $3,000 over this?  Flying from CT to stay in an expensive hotel with no theme park access?  Oh...and I technically have to self-quarantine the whole time anyway because I am from CT based on the executive order. Hopefully at my request at least DVCStore via the Owner will attempt to re-book later in the summer for 3 of the nights.   I don't want a refund I just want to re-book later in August!!



similar situation with dvc rental store. Still waiting to hear what their policy will be.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

hereforthechurros said:


> But the main draw of the parties are the meet & greets, parade and fireworks show. With none of that happening not sure what they'd offer...





JacknSally said:


> *Trick or treating could also be... well... tricky.*


I originally had a back up to my back up that would have us attending the 2nd MNSSHP in August. 
I saw hints over on WDWMagic that lead me to believe August parties MIGHT be cancelled.  So this morning I bumped my trip to Aug 3-13.
Just gives me an excuse to plan a return trip next Fall.


----------



## rteetz

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Have we talked about monorails yet?  Do you guys think they’ll be running?  The cabins are so small.....


Disney has said yes at a limited Capacity.


----------



## Methos

We had a stay at Boulder Ridge booked starting July 15th, but we are going to cancel. The cons outweighed the pros, and we were willing to accommodate a lot of restrictions, but were hoping for an earlier opening. Oh well.


----------



## LSUmiss

casaya95 said:


> What I'm interested in seeing is what effect Disney announcing reopening plans has on the borders being closed to Louisiana and to a lesser extent the New York area.


It’s set to expire 6/30 I think so it’s easier to just not renew vs lifting it early.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Seems as of now buses, monorails, and ferrys running at a limited capacity, but not gondolas?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

merry_nbright said:


> Good question. The amphitheater is so big, I don’t see spacing people out to be much of a problem.


Along these lines, I think the Electric Water Pageant is about to be the most popular it has ever been (assuming they keep it)


----------



## VeronicaZS

Uhh, what’s going on with park hours? MK now closes every day at 7?!?! The hits just keep on coming.


----------



## LSUmiss

BebopBaloo said:


> Seems as of now buses, monorails, and ferrys running at a limited capacity, but not gondolas?


Have they said busses? I only saw monorails & ferries.


----------



## SaintsManiac

VeronicaZS said:


> Uhh, what’s going on with park hours? MK now closes every day at 7?!?! The hits just keep on coming.




Completely expected.


----------



## BebopBaloo

LSUmiss said:


> Have they said busses? I only saw monorails & ferries.


Thought I heard/read it somewhere today...but possibly not. Maybe I heard it referenced as a 'in the future' scenario?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

BebopBaloo said:


> Seems as of now buses, monorails, and ferrys running at a limited capacity, but not gondolas?


I don’t think busses were mentioned as running.  But I’m sure they will along with the gondolas once DHS and Epcot are open.  They connect the two parks plus Riviera, Pop, AOA and CBR.  I’m assuming all modes of transportation will be up and running eventually


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I expect a few revisions to the park schedules between now and opening day.


----------



## vinotinto

Pyotr said:


> Isn’t the point of wearing masks to have everyone do it to not infect each other? *Wouldn’t people just infect each other at the relaxation station?*


I’m sure they’ll limit it so they don’t have different parties anywhere near each other.


----------



## 5kidsmommy

VeronicaZS said:


> Uhh, what’s going on with park hours? MK now closes every day at 7?!?! The hits just keep on coming.



We are not morning people. We like getting to the parks a little later but now I'm going to have to drag the guys out of bed for rope drop on our September trip. Oh well.


----------



## LSUmiss

WonderlandisReality said:


> Along these lines, I think the Electric Water Pageant is about to be the most popular it has ever been (assuming they keep it)


Can you see it from Wilderness?


----------



## 5kidsmommy

LSUmiss said:


> Can you see it from Wilderness?



Yep, you have a great view there.


----------



## RamblingMad

Pyotr said:


> Isn’t the point of wearing masks to have everyone do it to not infect each other? Wouldn’t people just infect each other at the relaxation station?



It’s like that choir, where one infected person showed up.

Since it takes on average 5 days for symptoms to show, they will most likely be back home before it hits them.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Just tried to look at MNSSHP tickets, and after clicking, the page is gone-- replaced by the "no more tickets until we process" generic message.
This could be:
1. They are cancelled
2. They are ceasing tickets right now in the same guise: limiting capacity of those who've already purchased.

...hoping for the last one!


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> If that’s the case, then frozen show, Disney jr show, Indiana Jones show, little mermaid show, & beauty & the beast show will also be cancelled. I’m thinking it’s also b/c they don’t want the transportation headache of parking closing crowds after a show.


Those are all showing as closed for FP, so yes, they’ll be gone as well.


----------



## goofystitch

I don't know if someone has already posted this because I can't keep up with this thread, LOL. I just got a DVC email that said Vero and HHI are opening 6/15 and the WDW DVC resorts open 6/22!


----------



## Tjddis

Yes we got a date today.  And we got scant few details on some of the impact of the restrictions.  To those of us that are/were evaluating if we wanted to spend the incredible amount of money it costs to go to wdw these limitations caused us to tap out.  Plus Disney has not exactly covered themselves in glory as far as communication goes.  Chapek said a lot of nothing today.  Things he did say came off a bit arrogant to some, and it seems like the gist is “trust us, we’re Disney”.  Anyone disillusioned with how they have handled things is not inclined to do so.   Does that make us pessimists?   As someone said it’s discussion on a discussion board.  If you are going and happy to do so and limitations at these prices don’t bother you I say God Bless, have fun.  Make sure you post your experiences and I hope I wind up kicking myself for not going


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Those are all showing as closed for FP, so yes, they’ll be gone as well.


They’re showing now as closed? I made fastpasses for some of them just yesterday.


----------



## SmittS

indylaw99 said:


> I have a question I am not sure can be answered! I feel a bit in limbo because we purchased our APs in February (faaaaaabulous timing) but now haven't activated them. So am I an annual passholder for purposes of being contacted about my reservation for my July trip? Or am I out of luck because I can't activate it until I get there? MDE shows that I have an annual pass and it is linked to my DVC reservation. But I know we don't have AP benefits yet for things like buying merchandise.


I'm in a similar boat.  Ordered APs last year (before the price increases, whew...) but I was going to activate for our June, then early July, now potentially late July trip.  I'm 50/50 on if we're even going to go as it's a shorter trip than Plan A or Plan B were due to the way the days shook out and my vacation availability, and now with the restrictions.  I'm curious if WDW will continue to freeze the clock on APs as they're doing in Shanghai, essentially letting APs there visit for "free" during the reservation period.  If we can go and I can activate my AP, but my clock not start until after this reservation period starts, we'll definitely go in July.  We go once per year on a big trip (so 2 per AP) and 2-3 smaller trips through the year.  This would be a "big" trip, but I'm ok with it being a limited experience and paying the money on hotel and dining if my AP clock doesn't start.  If it does, I'm back to 50/50 and just pushing to next year.


----------



## MrsBooch

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Just tried to look at MNSSHP tickets, and after clicking, the page is gone-- replaced by the "no more tickets until we process" generic message.
> This could be:
> 1. They are cancelled
> 2. They are ceasing tickets right now in the same guise: limiting capacity of those who've already purchased.
> 
> ...hoping for the last one!




this is from the website:

*New Ticket Sales:* At this time, *new ticket sales are temporarily paused*. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DanSG said:


> Disney really is screwing over their Florida residents! First off, Disney has yet to communicate to florida residents and passholders; Universal immediately contacted their passholders and gave them OPTIONS. Disney on the other hand is only worrying about their pockets, but yet wants to open in 2 months...



If you are referring to Florida resident tickets and APs, Disney has posted all of the options on their website.  This was released quite a while ago - just click on Tickets and Annual Passes:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Eric Smith said:


> I don't know that what you're going to see at WDW is much different than the experience you'd get anywhere else this summer on vacation.  I agree it won't be the same, but there are a lot of people who just want to take a vacation.  For people who go a lot, it's probably much easier to accept the limitations and make the most of the trips.   This could be an opportunity to get in to the parks with historically low crowd levels.  It might be a more relaxing experience than it typically is.  I think it would be up to how you look at it.    *At the very least, it would end up as a story.*





Anna_Sh said:


> *I’m actually looking forward to taking my Disney pandemic mask photos.* It will complete my set with my Disney after 9/11 and Disney with a Hurricane going to hit in just a few hours photos . Seriously though, every Disney trip is different, and I love it every time. This will at least be something new.



Yes, this is how I feel as well!  We toured WDW through a 72 hour, non-stop tropical storm, escaped a hurricane to get to WDW, etc.  I have a great picture of DS in front of the castle in a stroller completely encased in a rain cover covered in water during the tropical storm - we still laugh about it.  I would be very happy to have my pandemic mask photo!  My DS12 asked me today if his kids will ask him about the pandemic.  How fun would it be to show them the mask photo in front of the castle?!  I don't know - I lived in southeastern PA during Three Mile Island and NYC on 9/11.  I feel like this is just another difficult moment in time where we have to find happiness wherever we can.  I am also an AP holder and frequent guest, which, I'm sure makes a huge difference in my attitude toward going.  I am ok with the limited experience.  If this were a one-and-done trip, I would very much consider postponing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MrsBooch said:


> this is from the website:
> 
> *New Ticket Sales:* At this time, *new ticket sales are temporarily paused*. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold. Additional details will be shared with these Guests soon. New ticket sales will resume after that period of time.


Yeah-- but isn't that the same thing as the normal ticket sales? I'm seriously hoping that this is face value for MNSS too...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DisneyWishes14 said:


> If you are referring to Florida resident tickets and APs, Disney has posted all of the options on their website.  This was released quite a while ago - just click on Tickets and Annual Passes:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is how I feel as well!  We toured WDW through a 72 hour, non-stop tropical storm, escaped a hurricane to get to WDW, etc.  I have a great picture of DS in front of the castle in a stroller completely encased in a rain cover covered in water during the tropical storm - we still laugh about it.  I would be very happy to have my pandemic mask photo!  My DS12 asked me today if his kids will ask him about the pandemic.  How fun would it be to show them the mask photo in front of the castle?!  I don't know - I lived in southeastern PA during Three Mile Island and NYC on 9/11.  I feel like this is just another difficult moment in time where we have to find happiness wherever we can.  I am also an AP holder and frequent guest, which, I'm sure makes a huge difference in my attitude toward going.  I am ok with the limited experience.  If this were a one-and-done trip, I would very much consider postponing.


You are my hero of the day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Back and forth discussion on a discussion board, the worst!



Discussion of the discussion on a discussion board, even worse!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Conneaut Lake Park will not open this year.

http://www.newconneautlakepark.com/2020-season-update/cancellation-of-2020-season.cfm


----------



## jenjersnap

I don’t have an answer - I don’t know Disney has an answer - but I have an AP voucher too. They already have my money so I will be pretty ticked if we aren’t included as “valid tickets” when park registration begins! On MDE, it treats me as a full APH, including being able to book discounted special events tickets but who knows with a new system. Keeping a close eye on this...



Mit88 said:


> I have a question for people that may be more informed on this. A friend of mine became a DVC member in January. He has a trip in late August planned and was asking if he purchased an Annual Pass online if that would count towards them having a ticket in place for the early reservation system, or if they’d have to wait until they enter the park to active the pass before it would become “valid” for that type of scenario. Ive only ever gotten or renewed my AP while I was on property, so I’m not sure how it all works when getting an AP online.


----------



## Sarahslay

vinotinto said:


> Magic Kingdom July hours just reduced from 10 pm to 7 pm.
> 
> Magic Kingdom Hours on MNSSHP dates just increased from 6pm to 7pm. So, very unlikely there will be any parties.


They changed August dates as well, not just MNSSHP nights. I do have a feeling there won't be parties or Epcot festivals for a bit, at leaset I'll get to bed early on my MK days in late August.


----------



## SmittS

jenjersnap said:


> I don’t have an answer - I don’t know Disney has an answer - but I have an AP voucher too. They already have my money so I will be pretty ticked if we aren’t included as “valid tickets” when park registration begins! On MDE, it treats me as a full APH, including being able to book discounted special events tickets but who knows with a new system. Keeping a close eye on this...


There are dozens of us.  Dozens!

The system seems to recognize my non-activated AP as I can book FPs.  But for some reason AP discounts for resorts didn't show up.  To get AP discount applied to my recent reservation, I had to call to get them to do it.  I hope my AP is recognized for the reservation system...


----------



## Mit88

Im good with the 7pm closure....as a passholder. There are so many things on property that I dont do because I’m at the parks until 10-11pm. Closing at 7 gives us more of an opportunity to hit up Trader Sams when its not last call. Grab a couple drinks at Disney Springs. Hit up some other Resort bars. Ok, so mostly its just drinking related.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> They’re showing now as closed? I made fastpasses for some of them just yesterday.


Some shows are closed just for August as they have been for a few days. Others, they’ve gotten around to blocking July out as well. Most of the above still show July days open, but they probably just haven’t gotten to them at all yet. Thing is, if they’d blocked out all of July before the announcement, we would’ve known for sure they’d be closed. As it was, most of us just thought it was a glitch.


----------



## JaNelson38

tlmadden73 said:


> Yep . .I don't think it has sunk in to a lot of people yet that have been itching to go on their big, pre-planned WDW vacation. I don't see WDW as very magical without fireworks, character M&Gs, shows, parades and every single person wearing a soulless, dehumanizing mask where I can't see anyone's smiling face and feel like I am in a hospital, not a (primarily outdoor) theme park. I could be wrong, but I am not willing to spend the amount of money it takes to find out.



This is a big deal for me, too.  

My daughter just turned 6.  Loves everything Disney.  Would do just about anything to go to WDW, and I'd love to take her.  And if I did take her now, she wouldn't get near the experience for full price, and I can't even see her smile.  

WDW is going to have an issue on their hands with regards to the mask mandate if it goes on for an extended period of time.  Forget the heat part of it...just the vacation part of it.  A photo album full of mask-covered faces doesn't exactly scream "memories" to me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SmittS said:


> There are dozens of us.  Dozens!
> 
> The system seems to recognize my non-activated AP as I can book FPs.  But for some reason AP discounts for resorts didn't show up.  To get AP discount applied to my recent reservation, I had to call to get them to do it.  I hope my AP is recognized for the reservation system...



Back when they did the Toy Story Land preview I was able to book it with a voucher. I certainly hope it’s the same for this! Good luck!


----------



## cakebaker

SmittS said:


> There are dozens of us.  Dozens!
> 
> The system seems to recognize my non-activated AP as I can book FPs.  But for some reason AP discounts for resorts didn't show up.  To get AP discount applied to my recent reservation, I had to call to get them to do it.  I hope my AP is recognized for the reservation system...


I had the same issue. It has something to do with the way you entered them in MDE. I don’t recall specifics, but there are 2 ways to do it. One will allow you to see AP discounts, the other won’t. My daughters could both see discounts with a voucher,


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I have a question for people that may be more informed on this. A friend of mine became a DVC member in January. He has a trip in late August planned and was asking if he purchased an Annual Pass online if that would count towards them having a ticket in place for the early reservation system, or if they’d have to wait until they enter the park to active the pass before it would become “valid” for that type of scenario. Ive only ever gotten or renewed my AP while I was on property, so I’m not sure how it all works when getting an AP online.





jenjersnap said:


> I don’t have an answer - I don’t know Disney has an answer - but I have an AP voucher too. They already have my money so I will be pretty ticked if we aren’t included as “valid tickets” when park registration begins! On MDE, it treats me as a full APH, including being able to book discounted special events tickets but who knows with a new system. Keeping a close eye on this...


All we know is what they've done in Shanghai. At SDL, active APholders have been able to make reservations with their online reservation system, but new APholders must first "redeem" their pass before making a reservation. I don't know entirely what that exactly entails, but it sounds like they may have to go in person or at least call? If we don't know before they release reservations, I think the safer bet would be to buy a ticket with this new reservation system for his trip dates and then upgrade it to an AP when he arrives. That said, I certainly hope they have an answer by the time they release these reservations.


----------



## merry_nbright

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Conneaut Lake Park will not open this year.
> 
> http://www.newconneautlakepark.com/2020-season-update/cancellation-of-2020-season.cfm



Sad. My family grew up going there and Geauga Lake. Had a feeling it wouldn’t open, it’s seen better days, but still sad to see a piece of home throwing in the towel for the year.


----------



## jenjersnap

Oh how I hope Trader Sam’s will be open! 
ETA: Sorry for the non sequitur, didn’t quote earlier post that mentioned TS.


----------



## SierraT

Are folks thinking they will cancel Epcot Food and Wine?    I would really hope not.


----------



## tlmadden73

SierraT said:


> Also, any of the night shows where you are seated like in AK and DS.  Does the new Epcot show use fireworks?  We were able to see illuminations one last time and so sad it’s gone.


If Disney cancels their theatre attractions they will only have like HALF of their attractions open .. especially at DHS. 

Is there official word on those yet? I know it was reported that you couldn't get Fast Passes for "Turtle Talk with Crush" in August.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SierraT said:


> Are folks thinking they will cancel Epcot Food and Wine?    I would really hope not.


I would greatly doubt it-- it is one of their biggest draws.


----------



## JacknSally

*OK, I for one love these new utensil dispensers (which, I never even once thought about the old utensil dispensers in all the will they/won't they of having festivals).

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...E22EYW1StQMnAGHLVS5xrRmd5oRp5-EHSQ3246jsZlHPE
*


----------



## cakebaker

JaNelson38 said:


> My daughter just turned 6. Loves everything Disney. Would do just about anything to go to WDW, and I'd love to take her. And if I did take her now, she wouldn't get near the experience for full price, and I can't even see her smile.



In the end, we didn’t cancel because of all the cutbacks, but I can understand doing so. I expected major reductions, but they gutted the parks. There’s not much left besides just rides and some of them may end up not being open. It’s almost like they are opening because they felt forced to, but are going to do little more than open the gates for 8 hrs a day.  It makes me wonder, if they think it’s that unsafe, why not wait?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ratatouille had an official opening date before all this right? End of May? I can’t remember if it was rumour or fact.

Wonder when it opens now. Hopefully not too far off. I’m also super curious how ROTR will operate, seems like ages ago when the biggest Disney concern was its downtime.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SierraT said:


> Are folks thinking they will cancel Epcot Food and Wine?    I would really hope not.



I’m thinking it might be less days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vinotinto said:


> My kids go back to school August 3rd. They've been in Summer since May 15th.



man, crazy how different school calendars are ... my kids still have 4 more weeks of school left before summer break starts


----------



## chicagoshannon

Parades will most likely reopen before fireworks as it's way easier to distance with a parade than fireworks.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ratatouille had an official opening date before all this right? End of May? I can’t remember if it was rumour or fact.
> 
> Wonder when it opens now. Hopefully not too far off. I’m also super curious how ROTR will operate, seems like ages ago when the biggest Disney concern was its downtime.


Nope


----------



## jenjersnap

andyman8 said:


> All we know is what they've done in Shanghai. At SDL, active APholders have been able to make reservations with their online reservation system, but new APholders must first "redeem" their pass before making a reservation. I don't know entirely what that exactly entails, but it sounds like they may have to go in person or at least call? If we don't know before they release reservations, I think the safer bet would be to buy a ticket with this new reservation system for his trip dates and then upgrade it to an AP when he arrives. That said, I certainly hope they have an answer by the time they release these reservations.



Well, I already paid $$$ for my platinum AP so it would be extremely bad form on their part, IMO. Not going to panic yet, appreciate the info!


----------



## princesscinderella

By closing the parks at 7 it gets the crowd to disperse to the other areas of the resorts for dinner dining, reducing the load on the park restaurants.  this is why Universal closes early - to get visitors to spend money at citywalk.


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> Tough crowd in here, man. Can’t just be excited about finally getting a date. Now we are killing the park experience permanently. Y’all are too much.


Tough crowd indeed!

Well, I’m excited. I am happy that we can stop speculating. I’m happy that all 4 parks are opening. I’m happy that we’ll likely get to do some fun rides and some of our fave drinking and dining.

Will it be perfect? No. I was looking forward to some evening times in the parks and we’ll miss the evening spectaculars/fireworks. But, all in all, we can have some family time together doing some of the things we enjoy the most.


----------



## Britty2

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Just trying to be a positive person but the world was completely different two months ago, it’s not entirely out of the question of it being even more different in July August etc.
> 
> For all we know some of these events not being added, might be added in a month with less restrictions on many things
> 
> Things change daily with this


 They sure will change weekly and things won’t be forever either. We have no idea. Cases are up in many states that reopened and while I don’t think we are headed towards a second shutdown  people have to be aware this isn’t close to over. 3-4 months after a worldwide pandemic and the biggest theme park actually has a plan to reopen. You should be thankful. Not complaining or thinking this is the end of the world. If the new guidelines aren’t for you then eventually we will get there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jenjersnap said:


> Well, I already paid $$$ for my platinum AP so it would be extremely bad form on their part, IMO. Not going to panic yet, appreciate the info!


my feelings exactly!  I also have a resort ressie so they better honor my already paid in full AP!


----------



## NJlauren

chicagoshannon said:


> Parades will most likely reopen before fireworks as it's way easier to distance with a parade than fireworks.



I think the opposite, I can see fireworks from further away then the dancers in the parade.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> If that’s the case, then frozen show, Disney jr show, Indiana Jones show, little mermaid show, & beauty & the beast show will also be cancelled. I’m thinking it’s also b/c they don’t want the transportation headache of parking closing crowds after a show.



I also think that those will be closed for the same reason, safety of the actors.

We were clued into the possibility they’d be closed recently with FP availability for late July/August (maybe just August?) but I can’t remember which fast moving thread it was discussed in, probably the FP thread.


----------



## tlmadden73

SierraT said:


> Are folks thinking they will cancel Epcot Food and Wine?    I would really hope not.


I think that July .. and even August/September is still a LONG way away.  A LOT of data (including a recent report from the CDC) is showing this virus has a really really low infection mortality rate .. and as more people get out there .. the economy will pick up and people will feel safer going out there.  SO maybe by July, places like Disney will feel like they don't need as many restrictions in place and things will be more normal by the fall. 

OR .. it could go the opposite way and have a huge second wave and the governments shut everything down again in panic mode. .


----------



## The Pho

merry_nbright said:


> Sad. My family grew up going there and Geauga Lake. Had a feeling it wouldn’t open, it’s seen better days, but still sad to see a piece of home throwing in the towel for the year.


Ya it’s unfortunate.   It’s a pretty neat old park and Blue Streak is fairly notable.   One of Ed Vettel’s last two standing coasters, and it still packs quite the punch. One of the most unique parks in the US.


----------



## JaNelson38

cakebaker said:


> In the end, we didn’t cancel because of all the cutbacks, but I can understand doing so. I expected major reductions, but they gutted the parks. There’s not much left besides just rides and some of them may end up not being open. It’s almost like they are opening because they felt forced to, but are going to do little more than open the gates for 8 hrs a day.  It makes me wonder, if they think it’s that unsafe, why not wait?



I've been consistent from the start - if Disney re-opens, go all-out and do it.  No masks mandates, no huge restrictions.  Social distance the best you can by using park attendance and resort caps.  But in the end, leave it up to the individual person/family as to whether they think going to WDW is suitable or not.  If it is, great.  If not, say, "We'll be here when you are ready".   That's really all there is that needed to be done.  You can't make a theme park or vacation spot a "safe space".  Its made for masses of people to visit all at once....its part of the experience and the atmosphere. 

Many people really haven't thought this through a lot of about just how ridiculously bare-bones WDW is going to be with the stated proposals and restrictions.  And on top of it, every soul is forced to wear a mask like they are all patients at a hospital.  And this is supposed to be a vacation to make people happy? 

I'd personally be OK with some of the reductions and restrictions if the mask mandate didn't exist.  And I think many others would be to.  To not be able to see your own children smile at "The Happiest Place on Earth" is kind of ironic, huh?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

So the way I read it that masks are required in pool areas at DVC and cash resorts except in the actual pool?


----------



## LSUmiss

JaNelson38 said:


> This is a big deal for me, too.
> 
> My daughter just turned 6.  Loves everything Disney.  Would do just about anything to go to WDW, and I'd love to take her.  And if I did take her now, she wouldn't get near the experience for full price, and I can't even see her smile.
> 
> WDW is going to have an issue on their hands with regards to the mask mandate if it goes on for an extended period of time.  Forget the heat part of it...just the vacation part of it.  A photo album full of mask-covered faces doesn't exactly scream "memories" to me.


And little kids in general with the masks. I’m lucky b/c DS is 2 so he’s officially excluded from the rule.  But really 7 & under should have been excluded. Everything else is just ridiculous imo.


----------



## dawnball

cakebaker said:


> Those are all showing as closed for FP, so yes, they’ll be gone as well.


Oddly, at Animal Kingdom, the only fastpasses open for Jul2 1st (kind of a random day) are Dinosaur, Festival of the Lion King, Tough to be a Bug, Up. 

I'd expect at least two of those and maybe 3 to be closed if they're closing the rest of the shows.


----------



## LSUmiss

tlmadden73 said:


> If Disney cancels their theatre attractions they will only have like HALF of their attractions open .. especially at DHS.
> 
> Is there official word on those yet? I know it was reported that you couldn't get Fast Passes for "Turtle Talk with Crush" in August.


Turtle talk seems like one they could still do.


----------



## jerry557

I honestly don't know how all this is going to work. I personally think its going to be total chaos and a disaster for awhile. I know people are anxious to get back, but I think it's way too much money for the aggravation and frustration that will surely be part of any trip to WDW this summer, or maybe through the fall. Not to mention the restrictions is going to make all this feel like a prison. I'm not quite sure how I'm supposed to relax and enjoy vacation when Im forced to wear a mask while sitting on a lounge chair on the pool deck. It's absolutely ridiculous.

Not to mention I'm not a fan of the communication or how it's been handled so far. So I don't have much confidence in this plan going forward.


----------



## SarahC97

I wonder if they'll allow any changes to existing reservations eventually? I had booked 7 nights and while we still would like to go, I am not so sure we want to go for 7 nights now.


----------



## LSUmiss

JacknSally said:


> *OK, I for one love these new utensil dispensers (which, I never even once thought about the old utensil dispensers in all the will they/won't they of having festivals).
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...E22EYW1StQMnAGHLVS5xrRmd5oRp5-EHSQ3246jsZlHPE
> View attachment 497448*


I’ve always been creeped out by the old dispensers.


----------



## casaya95

LSUmiss said:


> I’ve always been creeped out by the old dispensers.


They are also a huge pain to restock.


----------



## Aurora0427

I’m just gonna say it once. I don’t like the world we live in right now and I certainly don’t like this version of Walt Disney World. It makes me sad. I can’t help it. I’m sorry! 

I sincerely wish those of you excited about your trips well, and I hope you all have a wonderful time. I personally can’t wait for 2022- praying we are back to normal by then.


----------



## PixarBall

JaNelson38 said:


> I've been consistent from the start - if Disney re-opens, go all-out and do it.  No masks mandates, no huge restrictions.  Social distance the best you can by using park attendance and resort caps.  But in the end, leave it up to the individual person/family as to whether they think going to WDW is suitable or not.  If it is, great.  If not, say, "We'll be here when you are ready".   That's really all there is that needed to be done.  You can't make a theme park or vacation spot a "safe space".  Its made for masses of people to visit all at once....its part of the experience and the atmosphere.
> 
> Many people really haven't thought this through a lot of about just how ridiculously bare-bones WDW is going to be with the stated proposals and restrictions.  And on top of it, every soul is forced to wear a mask like they are all patients at a hospital.  And this is supposed to be a vacation to make people happy?
> 
> I'd personally be OK with some of the reductions and restrictions if the mask mandate didn't exist.  And I think many others would be to.  To not be able to see your own children smile at "The Happiest Place on Earth" is kind of ironic, huh?



OR let it open safely and YOU go back when they ease up on the restrictions and are comfortable. Not cause any type of outbreak after we spent 3 months slowing this down. Thinking of opening up a theme park to Tens of Thousands of people everyday with no restrictions has to be the craziest thing I’ve heard.


----------



## yulilin3

FAQ
Wednesday, May 27, 2020

Following the recent reopening of Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs, we’re pleased that more Disney magic is coming back. Walt Disney World leaders submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force describing the approach for a phased reopening of theme parks planned to begin on July 11.
Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. And in the coming weeks, Disney Stores will begin a phased reopening of operations globally, beginning with a select number of stores in the United States, in addition to stores in Europe and Japan.
In preparing to reopen during this unusual time, we have to manage our theme parks in a very different way from what we’ve known before. As we begin to reach out to our Cast Members and call them back to work, they will be focused on operating our parks in a responsible way that continues to give our Guests opportunities to create magical Disney memories.
This phased reopening will demonstrate a deliberate approach, with limits on attendance and controlled guest density that aligns with guidance on physical distancing. That means certain experiences that draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date. In addition, “high-touch” experiences such as makeover opportunities, playgrounds and character greetings will remain temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight Guests during their visit.
Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
We’re looking forward to reopening our theme parks, Disney Resort hotels and stores, and doing so in a responsible way. In this spirit, our destinations will continue to follow enhanced safety protocols based upon applicable guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening.
As we all must work together to promote the health and safety of everyone, Cast Members as well as Guests 3 years of age and older will be required to wear appropriate face coverings in theme parks and common areas of resort hotels. All Guests will also undergo temperature screenings prior to entering a theme park; health screenings and temperature checks will be required daily for Cast Members. Cashless transactions are recommended, and cleaning and disinfection procedures will be increased in high-traffic areas.
Additional information on enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations will be shared soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.
We’re being deliberate during these phased reopenings, and we’re encouraged by how our Guests are responding at Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs. We’re doing our part, and we need our Guests to do their part, too, as we work together to focus on safety.
*REACTIVE FAQ
General questions on offerings
What is opening and when?*
Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15.

*Are you reducing capacity in the theme parks?*
Yes.  When our theme parks reopen, we will be managing attendance through a new park reservation system and implementing physical distancing measures in line with CDC guidance. As a result, capacity and theme park reservations will be significantly limited and subject to availability.

*How much capacity are you reducing, and when will you increase it? What will it take to get back to normal?*
We are starting conservatively, and will slowly increase capacity slowly and at the appropriate times as the circumstances permit. We will learn as we go and will keep an eye on what’s happening around us and will make adjustments going forward.

*What resorts are you opening? *
During this phase of reopenings, we will begin to open the Disney Vacation Club properties and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground June 22. This includes:

Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village
Disney’s Beach Club Villas
Disney’s BoardWalk Villas
Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
Disney’s Old Key West Resort
Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Disney’s Riviera Resort
Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort
The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
In addition, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort will open June 15.

*Will you have transportation available?*
We will begin running our Disney bus transportation on a limited basis for Guests staying in our resort hotels and will open monorail and ferry service when the parks reopen.

*What about water parks? Will they open? *
At this time, we are not reopening our water parks. Our focus is on our theme parks.  We will share more information when we are ready to do so.
* 
Is the reopening of Walt Disney World a sign that the other Disney theme parks will reopen soon? *
No. Operations plans and details are decided independently at each Disney Park.

* 
Will you open theme parks with all of the rides and entertainment?*
We are temporarily pausing on some experiences like parades, nighttime spectaculars, character meet and greets and makeovers to accommodate social distancing. However, our characters will still be in the parks to entertain and delight our Guests.

*Will anyone with an existing ticket be able to enter the theme parks?*
Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
* 
Safety and protocols
Will masks or face coverings be required to visit theme parks and resorts?*
Yes. All Guests ages 3 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.

*What if I forgot my mask at home? Will masks be provided to Guests or will they be available for purchase?*
We are asking that our Guests bring their own mask for experiences at our parks.

*What if a Guest doesn’t want to wear a face covering. Will there be any exception?*
We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.

*Will hand sanitizers or hand washing stations be available throughout property? Where will they be located*?
Yes. Disney theme parks and resort hotels will open with hand sanitizer and hand washing locations and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting.

*Will Guests be required to go through a temperature screening station to enter a theme park?*
Yes. All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings upon arrival to either a theme park or Disney Springs. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures above 100.4 will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.
* 
How will physical distancing guidelines be enforced? *
Our Cast Members at Disney Springs have gone through new training as we all learn to adjust to these unique times together. To that end, we will have some Cast Members in Disney Springs and the theme parks when they open to explain our new procedures and answer any questions Guests may have. They will also encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.

*Will you be adjusting your security screening procedures when the parks reopen?*
Yes, we will be making some adjustments to minimize the amount of contact our Cast will have with Guests’ personal items. We look forward to sharing more information soon.
* 
Will you accept cash?*
At this time, it is recommended all Guests use cashless or contactless payment options, such as MagicBands, credit cards, debit cards, Disney Gift Cards, Disney Reward redemption cards and Mobile Wallets such as Apple Pay, Google Pay and Samsung Pay. Guests may purchase a Disney Gift Card at select merchandise locations and Guest Relations to pay without cash. We will continue to accept cash


----------



## PixarBall

jerry557 said:


> I honestly don't know how all this is going to work. I personally think its going to be total chaos and a disaster for awhile. I know people are anxious to get back, but I think it's way too much money for the aggravation and frustration that will surely be part of any trip to WDW this summer, or maybe through the fall. Not to mention the restrictions is going to make all this feel like a prison. I'm not quite sure how I'm supposed to relax and enjoy vacation when Im forced to wear a mask while sitting on a lounge chair on the pool deck. It's absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Not to mention I'm not a fan of the communication or how it's been handled so far. So I don't have much confidence in this plan going forward.


Easy solution. Don’t go and book a trip when things are more comfy for you.


----------



## deerh

Now that WDW has announced an opening date, when do AP's reset? July 11 (only 2 parks open) or July 15 (when all 4 open)?
OR... at a later date when fireworks/parades/etc start back up?

Thoughts?

DeerH


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Before I forget, shoutout to @rteetz for one thread for conversation and one for news only. Makes it so much easier to follow!


----------



## JacknSally

JaNelson38 said:


> To not be able to see your own children smile at "The Happiest Place on Earth" is kind of ironic, huh?



*Technically, WDW is The Most Magical Place on Earth. That doesn't necessarily mean happy people.  *


----------



## J-BOY

JaNelson38 said:


> I've been consistent from the start - if Disney re-opens, go all-out and do it.  No masks mandates, no huge restrictions.  Social distance the best you can by using park attendance and resort caps.  But in the end, leave it up to the individual person/family as to whether they think going to WDW is suitable or not.  If it is, great.  If not, say, "We'll be here when you are ready".   That's really all there is that needed to be done.  You can't make a theme park or vacation spot a "safe space".  Its made for masses of people to visit all at once....its part of the experience and the atmosphere.
> 
> Many people really haven't thought this through a lot of about just how ridiculously bare-bones WDW is going to be with the stated proposals and restrictions.  And on top of it, every soul is forced to wear a mask like they are all patients at a hospital.  And this is supposed to be a vacation to make people happy?
> 
> I'd personally be OK with some of the reductions and restrictions if the mask mandate didn't exist.  And I think many others would be to.  To not be able to see your own children smile at "The Happiest Place on Earth" is kind of ironic, huh?


Well, Disney wouldn't do that. They're going to mitigate risk as much as possible. That meant either waiting until probably next year to open the parks, or to introduce serious safety measures. These will get loosened over time as cases continue to drop, and the parks will get closer and closer to what we perceive as "normal."

You said it yourself - you don't have to go if the restrictions don't suit you. They'll be there when you're ready.


----------



## Remy is Up

xuxa777 said:


> Yup, right there with you.
> 
> The details that you mention is going to be a mess , IT nightmare, IT changes/updates in regular times was rough can only imagine how difficult it will ne now, epsecially moving to a new back office reservations system


I'm wondering where the person who said they knew it was June 20th from a wdw managerial person. Lol. June was NEVER in the plans. It has been mid July all along. They actually moved it a week earlier than originally planned and epcot was to be a much later date. That changed late last week. A lot of this has to do with Josh wanting to get as many cast members back to work as possible and opening epcot helps that, even if its a limited fashion. There are still various details about fps, virtual use lines, how to handle annual pass holders when it comes to when the clock and for in state when payments would kick back in, when to bring the bulk of e-commerce and reservations back to work, supply chain for restaurants and how to determine which restaurants open immediately,, etc etc. All of which have various options but as things get closer they will sort those out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

very curious about the security screening procedures!


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> *Will you be adjusting your security screening procedures when the parks reopen?*
> Yes, we will be making some adjustments to minimize the amount of contact our Cast will have with Guests’ personal items. We look forward to sharing more information soon.



*Please be bag x-rays, please be bag x-rays.*


----------



## Remy is Up

deerh said:


> Now that WDW has announced an opening date, when do AP's reset? July 11 (only 2 parks open) or July 15 (when all 4 open)?
> OR... at a later date when fireworks/parades/etc start back up?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> DeerH


Still tbd as of yesterday. There are multiple options being considered. Most of which work to the benefit of the ap holder


----------



## JaNelson38

PixarBall said:


> OR let it open safely and YOU go back when they ease up on the restrictions and are comfortable. Not cause any type of outbreak after we spent 3 months slowing this down. Thinking of opening up a theme park to Tens of Thousands of people everyday with no restrictions has to be the craziest thing I’ve heard.



That's exactly what I'm doing.  I said earlier I'm not going.  I've made my choice.  I'm not going on vacation somewhere where the regulations pamphlet will be larger than the park map directory pamphlet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

deerh said:


> Now that WDW has announced an opening date, when do AP's reset? July 11 (only 2 parks open) or July 15 (when all 4 open)?
> OR... at a later date when fireworks/parades/etc start back up?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> DeerH



Later. My money (and hope) is on them not starting the clock until the reservations go away and maybe even until things look less unusual (the fireworks, etc).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> Still tbd as of yesterday. There are multiple options being considered. Most of which work to the benefit of the ap holder



Tell your source we here (me) at the DISboards want to choose our own start dates.


----------



## acebatonfan

JacknSally said:


> *Please be bag x-rays, please be bag x-rays.*



Please don't let it be clear bags... please no clear bags...

Maybe now I should consider going bagless or invest in cargo shorts....


----------



## fla4fun

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> BLT will open, and so Contemporary will open. BLT has zero amenities otherwise-- including food! Not even a shop.


They could only open the 4th floor of CR, with barriers to block off the tower elevators and escalators to lower floors.  That would not be difficult to do at all, and they could have limited dining and shopping open with access to the monorail.  They would not have to open the hotel itself for overnight guests.  I would not expect all the restaurants at the resorts to open at once either, both from an occupancy and supplier standpoint.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> Later. My money (and hope) is on them not starting the clock until the reservations go away and maybe even until things look less unusual (the fireworks, etc).


Thats one option of many


----------



## zumfelde

tinkerhon said:


> Ok, now I better get a full refund for my (no parkage) park tickets


I got refund for my tickets yesterday no problems


----------



## WonderlandisReality

No water parks? Really? Why?


----------



## tinkerhon

zumfelde said:


> I got refund for my tickets yesterday no problems



Thanks much !


----------



## vinotinto

SarahC97 said:


> I wonder if they'll allow any changes to existing reservations eventually? I had booked 7 nights and while we still would like to go, I am not so sure we want to go for 7 nights now.


I hope so. I have to reduce my package tickets.

I’m concerned about the part about contacting guests with resort reservations. I still haven’t received my confirmation email from when I modified my package about 4 weeks ago. I hope they don’t send a unique link to make a reservation via email Because what happens if you don’t get the email?

Also, the reservation system makes me a little nervous. Really, anything involving Disney IT makes me a little nervous.


----------



## jerry557

WonderlandisReality said:


> No water parks? Really? Why?



Because you can't mandate masks there. There is an obsession right now with masks.


----------



## elle21

Pyotr said:


> Isn’t the point of wearing masks to have everyone do it to not infect each other? Wouldn’t people just infect each other at the relaxation station?


It doesn’t make sense. It’s safety theater. It also doesn’t make sense to eliminate shows where “large crowds gather.” You are in an amusement park...with thousands of other people all day long...


----------



## jsand99

Are you really going to have to wear a mask if you are sitting in a lounge chair at the pool?


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Later. My money (and hope) is on them not starting the clock until the reservations go away and maybe even until things look less unusual (the fireworks, etc).


That’s what I’m hoping too. Make it a date far in the future that the “clock” will start back up again, UNLESS you use the pass to enter a park after the reopening. If you choose to go, your pass counter should start back up. But if you’re staying away it shouldn’t start.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Im good with the 7pm closure....as a passholder. There are so many things on property that I dont do because I’m at the parks until 10-11pm. Closing at 7 gives us more of an opportunity to hit up Trader Sams when its not last call. Grab a couple drinks at Disney Springs. Hit up some other Resort bars. Ok, so mostly its just drinking related.


I just can’t quite this thread...  

I’m sensing a increase in Drink Around Disney Springs DIY plans for all!


----------



## yulilin3

jerry557 said:


> Because you can't mandate masks there. There is an obsession right now with masks.


I think it's more of a money saving move.  Universal is opening volcano bay and not requiring masks there,  Disney keeping the water parks closed saves them money


----------



## rileyz

I’m at BWV 8/9-8/21.  Should be interesting.  My daughter is freaking out over the masks.  Personally I would postpone for a year but the points are my aunts so it’s not really my decision.  As I told my daughter, if all we do is 3 rides a day it’s better than what we’re doing now.  I think........kinda?


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> No water parks? Really? Why?


Concur with above. Disney’s mask obsession + not a money maker without new ticket sales.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Concur with above. Disney’s mask obsession + not a money maker without new ticket sales.



What an odd thing to care about, why is Disney so concerned with people wearing masks during a pandemic??

So silly.


----------



## Dis5150

yulilin3 said:


> *What resorts are you opening? *
> During this phase of reopenings, we will begin to open the Disney Vacation Club properties and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground June 22. This includes:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village
> Disney’s Beach Club Villas
> Disney’s BoardWalk Villas
> Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> Disney’s Old Key West Resort
> Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Disney’s Riviera Resort
> Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort
> The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> In addition, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort will open June 15.


Is it weird that no other resorts are listed as opening anywhere? Or maybe I missed it?


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> What an odd thing to care about, why is Disney so concerned with people wearing masks during a pandemic??
> 
> So silly.


Because it's a water park, where masks aren't really feasible. It shouldn't be an all or nothing proposition like you're trying to make it out to be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Concur with above. Disney’s mask obsession + not a money maker without new ticket sales.



Obsession?


----------



## Pyotr

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's more of a money saving move.  Universal is opening volcano bay and not requiring masks there,  Disney keeping the water parks closed saves them money



I believe I read that masks are required except for pools and slides.


----------



## cakebaker

dawnball said:


> Oddly, at Animal Kingdom, the only fastpasses open for Jul2 1st (kind of a random day) are Dinosaur, Festival of the Lion King, Tough to be a Bug, Up.
> 
> I'd expect at least two of those and maybe 3 to be closed if they're closing the rest of the shows.


I think they just haven’t gotten around to closing Fp on them. Up until today almost all those things closed in August have been open in July. Now that they’ve announced, they can close them without raising suspicion about their plan.


----------



## CJGamer

FYI, Animal Kingdom is now showing closing at 6PM.  Looks like they are updating one park at a time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

casaya95 said:


> Because it's a water park, where masks aren't really feasible. It shouldn't be an all or nothing proposition like you're trying to make it out to be.



Im not speaking to wearing them in a water park, rather this silly notion that people think Disney is wrong to be “obsessed” with mask wearing in general.


----------



## tinkerhon

jsand99 said:


> Are you really going to have to wear a mask if you are sitting in a lounge chair at the pool?


Oh, good heavens - please no !


----------



## dawnball

LSUmiss said:


> And little kids in general with the masks. I’m lucky b/c DS is 2 so he’s officially excluded from the rule.  But really 7 & under should have been excluded. Everything else is just ridiculous imo.


I think we're going see a lot of kids who are "2".


cakebaker said:


> I think they just haven’t gotten around to closing Fp on them. Up until today almost all those things closed in August have been open in July. Now that they’ve announced, they can close them without raising suspicion about their plan.


Yeah, I think that too. I can book fastpasses for times the calendar says are closed, so I'm assuming that they need to update the fastpass calendars. That means effectively no available fastpasses.


----------



## tinkerhon

rileyz said:


> I’m at BWV 8/9-8/21.  Should be interesting.  My daughter is freaking out over the masks.  Personally I would postpone for a year but the points are my aunts so it’s not really my decision.  As I told my daughter, if all we do is 3 rides a day it’s better than what we’re doing now.  I think........kinda?



I would agree if they cut the ticket prices in half


----------



## chicagoshannon

CJGamer said:


> FYI, Animal Kingdom is now showing closing at 6PM.  Looks like they are updating one park at a time.


are these just July hours or does it go further than that?


----------



## fla4fun

acebatonfan said:


> Please don't let it be clear bags... please no clear bags...
> 
> Maybe now I should consider going bagless or invest in cargo shorts....



You probably won’t have to worry.  I bought a nice clear crossbody bag just for the parks, and just because of security cross contamination concerns.  That probably means it won’t be needed . . .  I would be 100% in favor of x-ray over manual bag searches. Hopefully they will announce any changes to security sooner rather than later so we can all be prepared.

If you go the cargo route, just make sure your pockets are big enough.  Sometimes the pockets are a joke they are so small.  Or maybe my phone is too big . . .


----------



## yulilin3

Pyotr said:


> I believe I read that masks are required except for pools and slides.


No,  they're recommended at vb


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CJGamer said:


> FYI, Animal Kingdom is now showing closing at 6PM.  Looks like they are updating one park at a time.


 Any theories on what might happen to fastpasses after the new end times? My FOP is 605pm


----------



## tinkerhon

Just curious - was Chapek asked (or was there any mention (or even speculation) about when we MIGHT see fireworks at all ? What about nighttime shows, such as Fantasmic! ? I know Disney stated no parades - what about shows such as F! Or ROL? 
I know Fantasmic! uses fireworks, but I wouldn't consider it to be a fireworks show - 
Distancing aside, could they do the show without the fireworks?


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> Just curious - was Chapek asked (or was there any mention (or even speculation) about when we MIGHT see fireworks at all ? What about nighttime shows, such as Fantasmic! ? I know Disney stated no parades - what about shows such as F! Or ROL?
> I know Fantasmic! uses fireworks, but I wouldn't consider it to be a fireworks show -
> Distancing aside, could they do the show without the fireworks?



*No nighttime spectaculars for the time being, and F! is a nighttime spectacular.*


----------



## Remy is Up

casaya95 said:


> Because it's a water park, where masks aren't really feasible. It shouldn't be an all or nothing proposition like you're trying to make it out to be.


Everyone is going to complain about any plan Disney puts out. Its the nature of the beast. And unfortunately dvc members and most ap holders are the most entitled bunch around. Hence why cast members dislike them


----------



## andyman8

CJGamer said:


> FYI, Animal Kingdom is now showing closing at 6PM.  Looks like they are updating one park at a time.


And opening at 8am. That seems kind of random?


----------



## chicagoshannon

tinkerhon said:


> Just curious - was Chapek asked (or was there any mention (or even speculation) about when we MIGHT see fireworks at all ? What about nighttime shows, such as Fantasmic! ? I know Disney stated no parades - what about shows such as F! Or ROL?
> I know Fantasmic! uses fireworks, but I wouldn't consider it to be a fireworks show -
> Distancing aside, could they do the show without the fireworks?


Shanghai parade is back , three weeks after they opened.  You can use that as a hope maybe.


----------



## desertgirl

Dis5150 said:


> Is it weird that no other resorts are listed as opening anywhere? Or maybe I missed it?


This was an email to DVC owners, thus all the resorts listed are DVC properties.


----------



## tinkerhon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Any theories on what might happen to fastpasses after the new end times? My FOP is 605pm


I
Same here - and we had a blast on a "dusk-time" safari last trip, so booked a FP for this trip too ( after 6pm)


----------



## Violetspider

Too soon?



Making this made me feel better somehow...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

chicagoshannon said:


> Parades will most likely reopen before fireworks as it's way easier to distance with a parade than fireworks.



Respectfully disagree.  All those performers dancing down Main St wearing masks in the heat isn’t the magical optics disney wants put out there... masks are a union requirement for staff upon reopening.


----------



## Dis5150

desertgirl said:


> This was an email to DVC owners, thus all the resorts listed are DVC properties.


Thanks. I didn’t see that in the post!


----------



## jerry557

SaintsManiac said:


> Obsession?



For some, it's developed into an obsession that if you don't wear a mask when you leave your house, you're an evil person and aren't taking the pandemic seriously and are shamed. And it's now also begun to move from a public health debate to a political debate. So it's going to get very ugly as this wears on through the summer of an election year.


----------



## tinkerhon

chicagoshannon said:


> Shanghai parade is back , three weeks after they opened.  You can use that as a hope maybe.



Are there fireworks involved or strictly parade? Thanks !


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 497461
> 
> Making this made me feel better somehow...



.....we don’t talk about this.


----------



## vinotinto

I can only modify my AK FPs to "It's Tough to Be a Bug."


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> For some, it's developed into an obsession that if you don't wear a mask when you leave your house, you're an evil person and aren't taking the pandemic seriously and are shamed. And it's now also begun to move from a public health debate to a political debate. So it's going to get very ugly as this wears on through the summer of an election year.



Disney isn’t obsessed with masks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> And opening at 8am. That seems kind of random?



Maybe an attempt to avoid a larger role drop crowd the hour later brings? Even in good times, the earlier the opening the slimmer the crowd.


----------



## tinkerhon

jerry557 said:


> For some, it's developed into an obsession that if you don't wear a mask when you leave your house, you're an evil person and aren't taking the pandemic seriously and are shamed. And it's now also begun to move from a public health debate to a political debate. So it's going to get very ugly as this wears on through the summer of an election year.



I'm sure many of you saw that video that went viral regarding the lady getting chased out of a store by customers for not having a mask on 
I can see it getting ugly at disney, but so hope that I am wrong !


----------



## chicagoshannon

tinkerhon said:


> Are there fireworks involved or strictly parade? Thanks !


It's a daytime parade.  I have no idea if they ever have fireworks.  Someone said earlier that the parade just started back up quietly.  No announcement that it was going to start back up.  IT was posted about earlier in this thread briefly.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ratatouille had an official opening date before all this right? End of May? I can’t remember if it was rumour or fact.
> 
> Wonder when it opens now. Hopefully not too far off. I’m also super curious how ROTR will operate, seems like ages ago when the biggest Disney concern was its downtime.



Sorry if this was answered - I was reading on another site that there was still a few weeks of work left before the shutdown and that there is an issue with training the people who are to run it?


----------



## yulilin3

DHS 10am to 8pm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Shanghai parade is back , three weeks after they opened.  You can use that as a hope maybe.



Caution anyone looking to this as a guideline to remember that Shanghai is in much better shape concerning the virus.


----------



## vinotinto

Are we assuming that the (non-DVC) resorts will reopen July 11th (with some consolidation, of course)? Because I feel they are skirting around that in the announcements.


----------



## Remy is Up

chicagoshannon said:


> Shanghai parade is back , three weeks after they opened.  You can use that as a hope maybe.


Not the same. Crowds at wdw are far different than Asian parks. Asian crowds are used to following rules and respecting others around them. The wdw crowd tends to be selfish


----------



## lisa12000

its funny how each country mandates the use of masks. In the UK it is only advised and only mainly on public transport and even then it isnt compulsory. Our SAGE advisors still dont believe that they should be compulsory for everyone. I can wander round my town and 90% of people dont wear masks at all and actually rather than look at people without masks, I see people looking at people WITH masks as they are the odd one out.


----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> I can only modify my AK FPs to "It's Tough to Be a Bug."



Soon to be renamed, "it's tough to be a Murder Hornet"


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jsand99 said:


> Are you really going to have to wear a mask if you are sitting in a lounge chair at the pool?



Yes, I think so. A lot of pools that have reopened are requiring masks on the pool deck.

(edited to clarify that this is my opinion.)


----------



## jsand99

jerry557 said:


> Because you can't mandate masks there. There is an obsession right now with masks.


I've noticed a media obsession with masks.  I can just imagine all the headlines if Disney opened and didn't require masks.  I saw a clip earlier today of a reporter in Wisconsin talking about all the people walking by him without masks and how they weren't concerned about health.  A few seconds later, guy came by and called him out on the fact that his cameraman and part of his crew not wearing them.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

I'm stunned they expect you to wear a mask while sun bathing at the pool.  Good Grief.  Yeah, they are obsessed and yeah, DVC members expect top notch service and accommodations...we paid for it!


----------



## elle21

dawnball said:


> I think we're going see a lot of kids who are "2".
> 
> Yeah, I think that too. I can book fastpasses for times the calendar says are closed, so I'm assuming that they need to update the fastpass calendars. That means effectively no available fastpasses.


I think I might ‘identify’ as two.


----------



## jsand99

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes. A lot of pools that have reopened are requiring masks on the pool deck.


I don't even know what to say....


----------



## fla4fun

vinotinto said:


> I hope so. I have to reduce my package tickets.
> 
> I’m concerned about the part about contacting guests with resort reservations. I still haven’t received my confirmation email from when I modified my package about 4 weeks ago. I hope they don’t send a unique link to make a reservation via email Because what happens if you don’t get the email?
> 
> Also, the reservation system makes me a little nervous. Really, anything involving Disney IT makes me a little nervous.



Perhaps they will put the link to make the park reservation in MDE under the “My Plans” section.  If you have to make the reservation before you can make FP that would make the most sense.  You could select your park and date like you do now, then it might confirm that there is available space and give you a park reservation number and then automatically move on to the FP screen.  They could even have the same 60 day on property/30 day off property time limit for park reservations as they do for FP.  Just a guess at an easy way to integrate it into their already existing system.  I don’t get a lot of the emails either, although they have had my email address for decades now (it hasn’t changed since I first set it up in the 1990’s) and they still can’t seem to send me all my communication in a timely manner.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> DHS 10am to 8pm


I fear SWGE might not open at all in the first phase
MFSR=hand on
ROTR= vq mess
Savi and Droid depot=hands on experiences


----------



## vinotinto

So many questions. Do we think FPs will remain? 

I have some pre 10 am FPs at DHS and some after-7pm FPs at MK. And will we get an Anytime FP if we scheduled it for before/after hours.


----------



## Remy is Up

lisa12000 said:


> its funny how each country mandates the use of masks. In the UK it is only advised and only mainly on public transport and even then it isnt compulsory. Our SAGE advisors still dont believe that they should be compulsory for everyone. I can wander round my town and 90% of people dont wear masks at all and actually rather than look at people without masks, I see people looking at people WITH masks as they are the odd one out.


May as well get over the mask anger. Its a requirement whether people like it or not and it can be deabted all day and it doesn't matter what your opinion is. Don't like the policy. Don't go.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *No nighttime spectaculars for the time being, and F! is a nighttime spectacular.*



Boo ! What next ? No churros or Mickey pretzels ?


----------



## Remy is Up

vinotinto said:


> So many questions. Do we think FPs will remain?
> 
> I have some pre 10 am FPs at DHS and some after-7pm FPs at MK. And will we get an Anytime FP if we scheduled it for before/after hours.


They will be modified in some form in the next few weeks.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes. A lot of pools that have reopened are requiring masks on the pool deck.





Letsoflyakite said:


> I'm stunned they expect you to wear a mask while sun bathing at the pool.  Good Grief.  Yeah, they are obsessed and yeah, DVC members expect top notch service and accommodations...we paid for it!




Did they come out and say that? I didn't see.

Perhaps they aren't going to try to social distance at the pools, thus the need for masks for now.


----------



## tinkerhon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes. A lot of pools that have reopened are requiring masks on the pool deck.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## rileyz

tinkerhon said:


> I would agree if they cut the ticket prices in half


 Yeah, lol. We have AP’s or else I wouldn’t even consider.  I can’t wear a mask for long, never mind in 95 degrees but we shall see.  I just picture people passing out all day with the mask policy.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I fear SWGE might not open at all in the first phase
> MFSR=hand on
> ROTR= vq mess
> Savi and Droid depot=hands on experiences



I don't see why it would be an issue with the new(ish) CDC info on the spread of virus on surfaces...basically it's a very small chance compared to air droplets.


----------



## rteetz

Green screen or is Chapek at MK?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I fear SWGE might not open at all in the first phase
> MFSR=hand on
> ROTR= vq mess
> Savi and Droid depot=hands on experiences


There’s our deal breaker.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Remy is Up said:


> Not the same. Crowds at wdw are far different than Asian parks. Asian crowds are used to following rules and respecting others around them. The wdw crowd tends to be selfish


You failed to see the picture on Twitter eh?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265677165959487489


----------



## tinkerhon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes. A lot of pools that have reopened are requiring masks on the pool deck.


That is going to lead to some nasty tans !


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> There’s our deal breaker.


I hope I'm wrong


----------



## tinkerhon

Ok - time to cancel my July 20 dessert party - 

Waaaaaahhhh !


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> You failed to see the picture on Twitter eh?


And omg. Just keep watching the video, doesn’t disappoint 

Note what Chapek means when he says social distancing at Shanghai is going spectacularly...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Remy is Up said:


> Everyone is going to complain about any plan Disney puts out. Its the nature of the beast. And unfortunately dvc members and most ap holders are the most entitled bunch around. Hence why cast members dislike them


Hey, I’m an AP holder and applaud Disney for how they’re handling reopening the parks.  I’ve not heard that cast members dislike AP holders (perhaps because many of them are AP holders themselves).  This is all temporary and I’ll abide by the rules they set.  When so many people are truly hurting  cutting back on hours or a parade pale in comparison. Things will return to normal down the road.  Until then I try to be more accepting and grateful of how blessed I am and try to give back to those that aren’t.  This is a lesson some of us have learned going through these difficult times.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tinkerhon said:


> That is going to lead to some nasty tans !



Good luck to those people trying to pretend they didn’t go on vacation to avoid mandatory quarantines when they get home.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jsand99 said:


> I don't even know what to say....


I do. But it’s not allowed here


----------



## fla4fun

vinotinto said:


> So many questions. Do we think FPs will remain?
> 
> I have some pre 10 am FPs at DHS and some after-7pm FPs at MK. And will we get an Anytime FP if we scheduled it for before/after hours.


I think there will be a few issues because of now needing a park reservation in order to enter.  What if you can’t get one for MK on the day you have booked MK FP, but you can get one for DHS that day? Just having a pre booked FP might not be enough to secure a reservation at the park, if more people want to go to MK than they allowed space for.  Personally I think if they are keeping the crowds at the really low levels I have seen rumored (as low as 20%), they could just have you use your ticket/band to tap in each time and allow everyone one ride per attraction per day and maybe not need FP at all, at least for the first phase of opening.  Just a guess though.  I will be doing FP for my August trip in about three weeks and I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## anthony2k7

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I originally had a back up to my back up that would have us attending the 2nd MNSSHP in August.
> I saw hints over on WDWMagic that lead me to believe August parties MIGHT be cancelled.  So this morning I bumped my trip to Aug 3-13.
> Just gives me an excuse to plan a return trip next Fall.


I wonder if we'll see week by week cancellations for parties like with resorts?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-reveals-significantly-shortened-theme-park-operating-hours/


----------



## Farro

Guys, just have hope! These restrictions won't last forever.

Believe me, 3 weeks ago I thought Chicago wouldn't open until Fall at the earliest and now our restaurants can start opening early June! Things change fast with this.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> DHS 10am to 8pm


I wonder if they're maybe staggering park openings/closings to avoid swarms of people at resort bus stops and lobbies...



rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265767086380453892
> Green screen or is Chapek at MK?


I know at the start of his CNBC interview, they mentioned he was calling in "from Florida," so perhaps he actually is there haha.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I hope I'm wrong


Probably not. My first thought went to droid depot as soon as “high tough experiences” was mentioned. Honest to God we can roll with the rest of the punches, but not this one for our SW obsessed DSx2. We have a backup Thanksgiving week are POFQ, so hopefully they stay open and get back to closer to normal. Maybe even a MVMCP to boot


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Guys, just have hope! These restrictions won't last forever.
> 
> Believe me, 3 weeks ago I thought Chicago wouldn't open until Fall at the earliest and now our restaurants can start opening early June! Things change fast with this.




Fear not! There will be complaints if the restrictions are lifted earlier than we thought because people canceled over them!


----------



## Krandor

JaNelson38 said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing.  I said earlier I'm not going.  I've made my choice.  I'm not going on vacation somewhere where the regulations pamphlet will be larger than the park map directory pamphlet.



actuslly there are not going to be paper park maps


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Everyone is going to complain about any plan Disney puts out. Its the nature of the beast. And unfortunately dvc members and most ap holders are the most entitled bunch around. Hence why cast members dislike them


“Entitled” or expect to get the product the paid for? Most loyal customers of any company expect a certain level of service & quality.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So just as a clarification point - how are we doing on the opening status of bars? Resort bars, particularly...

I'm just saying if the parks are all closing early I know where I will be spending my evenings!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Did they come out and say that? I didn't see.
> 
> Perhaps they aren't going to try to social distance at the pools, thus the need for masks for now.



I should have said “Yes, I *think* so.”

I don’t think they have confirmed - this has been rumored for a while, but don’t think it’s surprising. I don’t see why they wouldn’t be required if they are everywhere else, and it’s being implemented at many community, public and club pools.

Basically, I’d expect it and if not ... yay!


----------



## anthony2k7

One potentially surprising aspect of disney committing to a date so far away is what if the situation gets worse by then?

The state and Disney have committed to July, I wonder how bad a spike/wave would have to be before they reconsidered that date?


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> DHS 10am to 8pm


These are all updated hours since the announcement of the opening date?


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> You failed to see the picture on Twitter eh?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265677165959487489


videos like that is what made me feel better about the mask requirement.  If people in China can't even follow the "rules" (when people there disappear all the time), I'm not too worried.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> These are all updated hours since the announcement of the opening date?


Yes, some poor IT person appears to be going through the park hours calendar park-by-park, removing hours up until the reopening dates, and replacing the hours. They've done MK, DHS, and DAK. They're doing this one park at a time, hence why Epcot is still listed before it reopens as well as TL and BB.


----------



## Remy is Up

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Hey, I’m an AP holder and applaud Disney for how they’re handling reopening the parks.  I’ve not heard that cast members dislike AP holders (perhaps because many of them are AP holders themselves).  This is all temporary and I’ll abide by the rules they set.  When so many people are truly hurting  cutting back on hours or a parade pale in comparison. Things will return to normal down the road.  Until then I try to be more accepting and grateful of how blessed I am and try to give back to those that aren’t.  This is a lesson some of us have learned going through these difficult times.


Trust me. Dvc members and the majority of passholders act with a sense of entitlement. You obviously are one that doesn't. That puts you in the minority and cms can tell you when they deal with a dvc or ap person. Because they like to tell them. And yes both of those groups are very much disliked by cms


----------



## lisa12000

Remy is Up said:


> May as well get over the mask anger. Its a requirement whether people like it or not and it can be deabted all day and it doesn't matter what your opinion is. Don't like the policy. Don't go.



erm I dont even have a holiday booked so not sure why the snappy reply? I was just commenting on how different countries are. I lost my holiday in April and wont return until the same time next year because I would find wearing a mask very uncomfortable due to a number of nasal issues


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> These are all updated hours since the announcement of the opening date?


so it looks like this
MK 9am to 7pm
Epcot 11am to 9pm
DHS 10am to 8pm
AK 8am to 6pm


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> Yes, some poor IT person appears to be going through the park hours calendar park-by-park, removing hours up until the reopening dates, and replacing the hours. They've done MK, DHS, and DAK. They're doing this one park at a time, hence why Epcot is still listed before it reopens as well as TL and BB.



yeah I'm noticing Epcot still has it's normal hours.  Assuming it will be modified next.  Edit: apparently it's changed now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> ML 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm



I like @andyman8  theory that it’s to stagger people leaving and returning to resorts.


----------



## elle21

Remy is Up said:


> Not the same. Crowds at wdw are far different than Asian parks. Asian crowds are used to following rules and respecting others around them. The wdw crowd tends to be selfish


Have you ever stood in a line in China??  also people in Asia wear masks all the time because of horrible air pollution. They are pretty used to it.


----------



## mshanson3121

chicagoshannon said:


> videos like that is what made me feel better about the mask requirement.  If people in China can't even follow the "rules" (when people there disappear all the time), I'm not too worried.



??? Almost every single person had their masks on and properly at that. I saw only 1 without and 1 whole had it on wrong.


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> I wonder if they're maybe staggering park openings/closings to avoid swarms of people at resort bus stops and lobbies...
> 
> 
> I know at the start of his CNBC interview, they mentioned he was calling in "from Florida," so perhaps he actually is there haha.


I think it's also to help with bus availability, otherwise you could be waiting a REALLY long time for a bus with the distancing in place.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> *Epcot 11am to 9pm*
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm


Wow I might actually be at  rope drop for the first time in years!


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So just as a clarification point - how are we doing on the opening status of bars? Resort bars, particularly...
> 
> I'm just saying if the parks are all closing early I know where I will be spending my evenings!


Unknown just yet. I would guess social distancing measures at least.


----------



## casaya95

Remy is Up said:


> Trust me. Dvc members and the majority of passholders act with a sense of entitlement. You obviously are one that doesn't. That puts you in the minority and cms can tell you when they deal with a dvc or ap person. Because they like to tell them. And yes both of those groups are very much disliked by cms


You really hit the nail on the head. As an ex-CM, I met some lovely passholders in my time there, and had some of my best interactions with them. On the other hand, while 98% of all of my guest interactions in my time at WDW were positive, a lot of my negative ones were me getting yelled at that my QS location didn't have an AP discount.


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm


I wonder if they are staggering the hours to accommodate needing extra buses at open and close to keep from overloading them?  Reducing people on transportation is going to be one of the trickiest things to do.

ETA - Great minds think alike . . .


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm


Bodes well for EP restaurants


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Remy is Up said:


> Trust me. Dvc members and the majority of passholders act with a sense of entitlement. You obviously are one that doesn't. That puts you in the minority and cms can tell you when they deal with a dvc or ap person. Because they like to tell them. And yes both of those groups are very much disliked by cms


Interesting that AP holders tell a CM their status.  I’ve had a pass more years than I care to admit to and not once mentioned it to a CM. Maybe I’m just old school


----------



## JacknSally

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Interesting that AP holders tell a CM their status.  I’ve had a pass more years than I care to admit to and not once mentioned it to a CM. Maybe I’m just old school



*Some people use it as a sort of "don't you know who I am" card. *


----------



## AaronB

fla4fun said:


> I wonder if they are staggering the hours to accommodate needing extra buses at open and close to keep from overloading them?  Reducing people on transportation is going to be one of the trickiest things to do.
> 
> ETA - Great minds think alike . . .


 I also wonder if the reduction in hours is to give them extra time to clean the park during the early phases of re-opening.  I'm sure they will constantly be wiping things down during the day as well, but maybe they are using the extra hours over night to do more thorough cleanings of everything.


----------



## Krandor

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Interesting that AP holders tell a CM their status.  I’ve had a pass more years than I care to admit to and not once mentioned it to a CM. Maybe I’m just old school



I bet it starts with “I paid hundreds of dollars for my pass so I deserve .....”


----------



## tinkerhon

Remy is Up said:


> May as well get over the mask anger. Its a requirement whether people like it or not and it can be deabted all day and it doesn't matter what your opinion is. Don't like the policy. Don't go.



Just speaking for myself - not angry - upset - not angry, and I understand the concern - but, on a lounge chair, by the pool? 
Thats a little much - just my opinion 
Only because the pool deck SHOULD be an easy place to social distance, and is obviously outdoors, so would think the mask requirement would be relaxed at least by the pool deck


----------



## andyman8

vinotinto said:


> I think it's also to help with bus availability, otherwise you could be waiting a REALLY long time for a bus with the distancing in place.


Very true!


----------



## fla4fun

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Interesting that AP holders tell a CM their status.  I’ve had a pass more years than I care to admit to and not once mentioned it to a CM. Maybe I’m just old school


The only time I mention it is to get my merchandise or dining discounts, and if a location doesn’t honor it, it’s no big deal.  I would rather just ask than have to go through screens on the website to find out.  I would never take it out on a CM, who has zero input into that decision in the first place.  That’s just rude!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

JacknSally said:


> *Some people use it as a sort of "don't you know who I am" card. *


I can see how some would think that.  I think having a CM in our household has made me appreciate all the hard work they do for their guests. I know I couldn’t deal with guests all day and be pleasant.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

fla4fun said:


> The only time I mention it is to get my merchandise or dining discounts, and if a location doesn’t honor it, it’s no big deal.  I would rather just ask than have to go through screens on the website to find out.  I would never take it out on a CM, who has zero input into that decision in the first place.  That’s just rude!



Ive been a passholder in the parks 6 whole days, but this is what I’ve done too. In my 6 day experience......


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> ??? Almost every single person had their masks on and properly at that. I saw only 1 without and 1 whole had it on wrong.


I watched a live stream of the reopening and also 2 live streams since then.  Masks off all over and basically no social distancing in lines at all (there were markings but people ignored).  Just saying it's OK to take a break from the mask outside if you go by Shanghai.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm



RIP my beautiful fastpass plans


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Bodes well for EP restaurants



That's what I was thinking - gives people something to do during the evening - if Epcot happened to be their scheduled park that day.   

 Oh man, I imagine for some people that's going to be so hard, not to be able to hop over to Epcot for dinner. God I hope they don't do away with hopping for the long haul.
I'm sure they won't...


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Krandor said:


> I bet it starts with “I paid hundreds of dollars for my pass so I deserve .....”


I find it very hard to believe that a large majority even remotely think this.  Lets try not to throw everyone under the bus just cause of a few nimrods.


----------



## dawnball

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> RIP my beautiful fastpass plans


Yeah. You and me both. Bleh.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Interesting that AP holders tell a CM their status.  I’ve had a pass more years than I care to admit to and not once mentioned it to a CM. Maybe I’m just old school


I mention it all the time I feel like lol. every time I’m buying merchandise or eating so I don’t miss out on my discount. I do a lot of both   (I don’t get mad if there’s no discount though, that’s just wrong!)


----------



## Mit88

I wont even go over to the AP turnstiles when I go to the parks. For the most part, ive been there enough times to know what I have and what I can get with an AP, or with my DVC card. Typically I’m just happy to be there, in the parks, in the resorts. Never felt entitled to anything more than what I’m paying for. I’ll only refer to myself as an AP or DVC member if I’m asked. Like if a CM working at a merch stand asks if I have any discounts ill say I’m an Annual Passholder and hand my card to them. But I’ve seen many people flaunt their status just walking by in the parks


----------



## SaintsManiac

Letsoflyakite said:


> I find it very hard to believe that a large majority even remotely think this.  Lets try not to throw everyone under the bus just cause of a few nimrods.




You don't read Facebook.


----------



## Remy is Up

With limited capacity what would you think of all rides on fp only and/or virtual queue  so they can do return times and manage crowds. No stand by


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I guess I am just wondering that if you have a park hopper + water park tickets and water parks aren’t open and you can’t hop are they going to refund that up charge?


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm



*I am pretty sure these were the park hours of my youth LOL. Comin' full circle now!*


----------



## Letsoflyakite

SaintsManiac said:


> You don't read Facebook.


As luck would have it...I don't.  Perhaps that's a good thing...heh!


----------



## Mit88

Remy is Up said:


> With limited capacity what would you think of all rides on fp only and/or virtual queue  so they can do return times and manage crowds. No stand by



I would imagine they could only do it for a certain number of rides. They’d have to give people options while they wait rather than stores or crowding the streets. So E Ticket rides they could do VQ/FP and have smaller rides with standby


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I can’t believe so many people have never heard the term p***holes.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t believe so many people have never heard the term p***holes.



I have, but from what I’ve gathered its more of a DL term than WDW


----------



## hereforthechurros

JaNelson38 said:


> WDW is going to have an issue on their hands with regards to the mask mandate if it goes on for an extended period of time.  Forget the heat part of it...just the vacation part of it.  A photo album full of mask-covered faces doesn't exactly scream "memories" to me.


Sorry but safety has to come before everything else right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t believe so many people have never heard the term p***holes.




Oh and the I AM DVC AND AP double whammy. Moving on before this thread gets locked...


----------



## Remy is Up

Mit88 said:


> I would imagine they could only do it for a certain number of rides. They’d have to give people options while they wait rather than stores or crowding the streets. So E Ticket rides they could do VQ/FP and have smaller rides with standby


They can virtual 20 attractions across all parks. At the moment.  Keep in mind that right now fps are set for larger crowds. When it resets to 15k a day vs 60k they can control it easier with all fp


----------



## inlalaland

Letsoflyakite said:


> I find it very hard to believe that a large majority even remotely think this.  Lets try not to throw everyone under the bus just cause of a few nimrods.



Not even 40 minutes ago...



Letsoflyakite said:


> I'm stunned they expect you to wear a mask while sun bathing at the pool.  Good Grief.  Yeah, they are obsessed and yeah, DVC members expect top notch service and accommodations...we paid for it!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> I wont even go over to the AP turnstiles when I go to the parks. For the most part, ive been there enough times to know what I have and what I can get with an AP, or with my DVC card. Typically I’m just happy to be there, in the parks, in the resorts. Never felt entitled to anything more than what I’m paying for. I’ll only refer to myself as an AP or DVC member if I’m asked. Like if a CM working at a merch stand asks if I have any discounts ill say I’m an Annual Passholder and hand my card to them. But I’ve seen many people flaunt their status just walking by in the parks


I didn’t know there was an AP turnstile.  Lol. Is there really?  I’m like you just happy to be there.  I have had CM’s ask if I have a pass for the discount though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

inlalaland said:


> Not even 40 minutes ago...



Oh my gosh!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

AaronB said:


> I also wonder if the reduction in hours is to give them extra time to clean the park during the early phases of re-opening.  I'm sure they will constantly be wiping things down during the day as well, but maybe they are using the extra hours over night to do more thorough cleanings of everything.


It’s to save money. No nighttime spectaculars to sell tickets too and limited restaurants outside of EP.


----------



## Mal6586

Mit88 said:


> I have, but from what I’ve gathered its more of a DL term than WDW


In Florida they prefer the term annual a**holders.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

inlalaland said:


> Not even 40 minutes ago...


Perhaps I don't understand, should DVC expect bad service and accommodations?  People are paying for a service, not to be treated "special".


----------



## tinkerhon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> RIP my beautiful fastpass plans



I feel your pain ! Same here !


----------



## SmittS

gottalovepluto said:


> Bodes well for EP restaurants


Not for breakfast. Was finally going to try Garden Grill!!!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

All park hours are gone in November???


----------



## yulilin3

Bob Chapek just posted a video on the HUB from MK, talking about reopening and safety and all that. He also mentions excitement for having talks with NBA and MLS for them to finish their seasons here, where they can play in a controlled environment. Then he talked about the reshuffle in management. He mentions he was at DS this morning/ He then talks about Disney + and movie productions with the sequel to Avatar starting to reshoot in a couple of weeks
I have to say he is getting better at public speaking


----------



## Pickle Rick

SmittS said:


> Not for breakfast. Was finally going to try Garden Grill!!!



was just thinking that.  Don't see any breakfast at Epcot at least for a limited time.


----------



## J-BOY

inlalaland said:


> Not even 40 minutes ago...


I'm astounded.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I didn’t know there was an AP turnstile.  Lol. Is there really?  I’m like you just happy to be there.  I have had CM’s ask if I have a pass for the discount though.


I look at it and always select the normal line and it goes faster


----------



## Remy is Up

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s to save money. No nighttime spectaculars today sell tickets too and limited restaurants outside of EP.


Not true


----------



## Krandor

Letsoflyakite said:


> I find it very hard to believe that a large majority even remotely think this.  Lets try not to throw everyone under the bus just cause of a few nimrods.



I'm sure it's not everybody but likely enough to give the group as a whole a bad name.  The majority being nice and doing the right thing won't be noticed.  Always the few rotten apples.


----------



## Remy is Up

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh and the I AM DVC AND AP double whammy. Moving on before this thread gets locked...


And you aren't one of the majority who are absolutely rude and entitled. You are what an ap and dvc member should be


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm



To accommodate bussing to the parks maybe.  Staggering the opening hours would give them the ability to have busses for the park routes at peak travel times

Some AK busses would become extra DHS busses..         Some MK busses become extra EPCOT busses..


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> And you aren't one of the majority who are absolutely rude and entitled. You are what an ap and dvc member should be




huh? I'm neither, dude. My AP is expired at the moment.


----------



## inlalaland

Letsoflyakite said:


> Perhaps I don't understand, should DVC expect bad service and accommodations?  People are paying for a service, not to be treated "special".



Of course not, just pointing out the attitude might be more common than you realize.


----------



## fla4fun

gottalovepluto said:


> I look at it and always select the normal line and it goes faster


The only one I use consistently is the one at International Gateway.  The line is usually not an issue there.  Don’t know if that will change when they reopen or not . . .


----------



## briternik

Those park hours are awful!!!  In July/August, it's necessary to have early mornings and late evenings to deal with the oppressive heat.


----------



## J-BOY

Letsoflyakite said:


> Perhaps I don't understand, should DVC expect bad service and accommodations?  People are paying for a service, not to be treated "special".


The funny thing here is that you said you've hardly ever heard of people flashing their AP or DVC status in a complaint or sense of entitlement, most of which are unreasonable. Not even an hour before, you'd said that because you are DVC, you expected Disney to throw out their mask requirement for you in select areas.

Not trying to say that your request was unreasonable or not, it's just funny and good comedic timing.


----------



## Stefne

WonderlandisReality said:


> All park hours are gone in November???


Park hours had never been posted for November.  We had to schedule our ADR's based on last year's calendar.


----------



## andyman8

fla4fun said:


> The only time I mention it is to get my merchandise or dining discounts, and if a location doesn’t honor it, it’s no big deal.  I would rather just ask than have to go through screens on the website to find out.  I would never take it out on a CM, who has zero input into that decision in the first place.  That’s just rude!


When I was an Attractions CM, there were a number of instances when a Passholder would come up to me at the Attraction Entrance and say (not ask) that they should be let through FastPass because of their Annual Pass. I wish I could say they were joking, but that was rarely the case it seems. I even once had a DVC Member tell me she owned part of Disney World and therefore she owned part of me so I should do what she says!  I would never say the majority of those folks are that way (I think it's actually a quite small percentage), but it has become something of a joke amongst CMs. Over time, I met a number of absolutely lovely Passholders and DVC members, and now, as a Passholder myself, I do understand just how hefty a cost it really is (still not an excuse) and am definitely the butt of many jokes amongst my CM friends.

So how does this relate to the topic of this thread? Everyone, please try to be extra kind and considerate to the CMs when you return to WDW. Today was wonderful news for most of us, and while I'm sure CMs are thrilled to have an end date in sight, they're also being asked to stick it out for another month. Many of them have still not seen an unemployment check and some learned today they may not see another check for another month and a half. Whatever they ask you to do or whatever potentially upsetting news they may have to deliver, just remember it's not their fault; they're just the messenger and are adapting to this new normal as well.

I know everyone is worried about their FP+ plans and ADRs and the good news is that Disney has a whole team of CMs right now dedicated to assessing everyone's plans and working hard to try to fit everyone they can in within these new parameters. They could've just cancelled everything, but they've hit the pause button to try to take care of our FastPasses, ADRs, resort stays, and passes. As frustrating as this all is (and trust me, I feel that), the CMs are the folks that are going to get us through these changes.

I can't tell you how proud and in awe I am of so many CMs right now. In a situation like this (i.e. a furlough), they'd have every right to be so angry, jaded, and upset, but I've not seen anything but appreciative and positive posts from them: eager to get back to work and make magic for their guests. These are people who truly love what they do and truly love making people like us happy. I wish I could share with you all the posts online I've seen over the last few months from CMs; they'd bring a smile to everyone's faces. I don't mean to sound preachy.


----------



## Alana20

Sorry if I missed this somehow, but has anyone with a late June or early July reservation been able to modify it for a later date? If not, do you think people with reservations in this time frame will be allowed to rebook before the reservation system opens back up to everyone? Thanks for any and all info!


----------



## MickeyEars

I apologize if this has already been discussed a dozen times but I had to be away from the DIS all day.
Do we know anything about dining?  Will table service still be available?     Will we still make reservations?
Thank you!!


----------



## tinkerhon

briternik said:


> Those park hours are awful!!!  In July/August, it's necessary to have early mornings and late evenings to deal with the oppressive heat.



our family just said exactly the same thing !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ratatouille had an official opening date before all this right? End of May? I can’t remember if it was rumour or fact.
> 
> Wonder when it opens now. Hopefully not too far off. I’m also super curious how ROTR will operate, seems like ages ago when the biggest Disney concern was its downtime.



no official date - the promotion just said "summer" - last I heard even with the delays it is still expected to open this year, but nothing more specific than that.  

One reason I was wondering if they might delay the EPCOT opening a bit more than the other parks was to get construction on that and the spine done


----------



## SaintsManiac

Alana20 said:


> Sorry if I missed this somehow, but has anyone with a late June or early July reservation been able to modify it for a later date? If not, do you think people with reservations in this time frame will be allowed to rebook before the reservation system opens back up to everyone? Thanks for any and all info!





MickeyEars said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed a dozen times but I had to be away from the DIS all day.
> Do we know anything about dining? Will table service still be available?Will we still make reservations?
> Thank you!!




Unknown at this time.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

J-BOY said:


> The funny thing here is that you said you've hardly ever heard of people flashing their AP or DVC status in a complaint or sense of entitlement, most of which are unreasonable. Not even an hour before, you'd said that because you are DVC, you expected Disney to throw out their mask requirement for you in select areas.
> 
> Not trying to say that your request was unreasonable or not, it's just funny and good comedic timing.


Haha.  I understand.  I'm disappointed for every guest there is that had visions of sitting by the pool and enjoying themselves during this crazy time.

Perhaps I'm just scared of seeing everyone with this insane tanline on their faces.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> When I was an Attractions CM, there were a number of instances when a Passholder would come up to me at the Attraction Entrance and say (not ask) that they should be let through FastPass because of their Annual Pass. I wish I could say they were joking, but that was rarely the case it seems. I even once had a DVC Member tell me she owned part of Disney World and therefore she owned part of me so I should do what she says!  I would never say the majority of those folks are that way (I think it's actually a quite small percentage), but it has become something of a joke amongst CMs. Over time, I met a number of absolutely lovely Passholders and DVC members, and now, as a Passholder myself, I do understand just how hefty a cost it really is (still not an excuse) and am definitely the butt of many jokes amongst my CM friends.
> 
> So how does this relate to the topic of this thread? Everyone, please try to be extra kind and considerate to the CMs when you return to WDW. Today was wonderful news for most of us, and while I'm sure CMs are thrilled to have an end date in sight, they're also being asked to stick it out for another month. Many of them have still not seen an unemployment check and some learned today they may not see another check for another month and a half. Whatever they ask you to do or whatever potentially upsetting news they may have to deliver, just remember it's not their fault; they're just the messenger and are adapting to this new normal as well.
> 
> I know everyone is worried about their FP+ plans and ADRs and the good news is that Disney has a whole team of CMs right now dedicated to assessing everyone's plans and working hard to try to fit everyone they can in within these new parameters. They could've just cancelled everything, but they've hit the pause button to try to take care of our FastPasses, ADRs, resort stays, and passes. As frustrating as this all is (and trust me, I feel that), the CMs are the folks that are going to get us through these changes.
> 
> I can't tell you how proud and in awe I am of so many CMs right now. In a situation like this (i.e. a furlough), they'd have every right to be so angry, jaded, and upset, but I've not seen anything but appreciative and positive posts from them: eager to get back to work and make magic for their guests. These are people who truly love what they do and truly love making people like us happy. I wish I could share with you all the posts online I've seen over the last few months from CMs; they'd bring a smile to everyone's faces. I don't mean to sound preachy.



I do feel for all the cast members when things open up.  With the stuff that has been cancelled (like paraders) and the need for masks and all that, CMs are going to have a whole lot more to deal with then normal.  They are probably going to take a lot more abuse then normal especially initially and from people who don't bother to read what things are going to be like (or read and don't think it applies to them).


----------



## JacknSally

MickeyEars said:


> I apologize if this has already been discussed a dozen times but I had to be away from the DIS all day.
> Do we know anything about dining?  Will table service still be available?     Will we still make reservations?
> Thank you!!



*Those details haven't been released yet.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I can't tell you how proud and in awe I am of so many CMs right now. In a situation like this (i.e. a furlough), they'd have every right to be so angry, jaded, and upset, but I've not seen anything but appreciative and positive posts from them: eager to get back to work and make magic for their guests. These are people who truly love what they do and truly love making people like us happy. I wish I could share with you all the posts online I've seen over the last few months from CMs; they'd bring a smile to everyone's faces. I don't mean to sound preachy.



I think it is great that you recognize that - and I do think a lot of Disney parks fans do really appreciate the CMs and try to make their lives easier (even if other guests, um, do not)

The fact that so many people want to be CMs and "be part of the magic", etc is such a blessing and a curse as Disney sort of knows that there are peiople ready and willing to take the spot of anyone who gets fed up and leaves


----------



## Remy is Up

briternik said:


> Those park hours are awful!!!  In July/August, it's necessary to have early mornings and late evenings to deal with the oppressive heat.


Its also necessary to keep people as safe as possible as well as protect cms so that closing again due to more spikes isn't necessary. See what I mentioned earlier about those with a sense of entitlement and look in the mirror


----------



## PixarBall

jerry557 said:


> Because you can't mandate masks there. There is an obsession right now with masks.




I don’t think people understand the magnitude of theme parks opening up. This isn’t a small store where 20 people will pass through daily. You can’t have social distancing here. It’s not possible. It’s either masks or they stayed closed. If you don’t like it. Don’t go. You don’t have a gun to your head. Why are people still angry about that. It’s not that hard to grasp. They say masks reduce transmission by 80 percent. Doctor Fauci says wearing one will stop the spread. Now tell me. Why would a theme park which could be the start of another national outbreak be willing to say no masks just come on in as is...so you can go down splash mountain a little more comfy. You have to remember this isn’t a theme park that’s localized. This is a national theme park. You have someone who comes into the park with it and you have people bringing it back to their states you could restart what we just spent 2 months helping to slow.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Krandor said:


> I do feel for all the cast members when things open up.  With the stuff that has been cancelled (like paraders) and the need for masks and all that, CMs are going to have a whole lot more to deal with then normal.  They are probably going to take a lot more abuse then normal especially initially and from people who don't bother to read what things are going to be like (or read and don't think it applies to them).


Nobody should be complaining about Disney Policy to the CM's, that's outrageous....that's what these boards are for.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

ryanpatricksmom said:


> The statement on the website now mentions Resort Hotels in addition to the Parks phased reopening.  If I read it correctly, it looks like they will also open on July 11th.  I don't know if they were included in the original message or not, but it seems like from the other comments that it wasn't there before.


And it's no longer there, LOL!  I've been out FINALLY getting a haircut, so I have no idea when it disappeared.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

ryanpatricksmom said:


> And it's no longer there, LOL!  I've been out FINALLY getting a haircut, so I have no idea when it disappeared.



Oh man, getting a haircut. That would be amazing


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s to save money. No nighttime spectaculars to sell tickets too and limited restaurants outside of EP.


Bingo.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

andyman8 said:


> When I was an Attractions CM, there were a number of instances when a Passholder would come up to me at the Attraction Entrance and say (not ask) that they should be let through FastPass because of their Annual Pass. I wish I could say they were joking, but that was rarely the case it seems. I even once had a DVC Member tell me she owned part of Disney World and therefore she owned part of me so I should do what she says!  I would never say the majority of those folks are that way (I think it's actually a quite small percentage), but it has become something of a joke amongst CMs. Over time, I met a number of absolutely lovely Passholders and DVC members, and now, as a Passholder myself, I do understand just how hefty a cost it really is (still not an excuse) and am definitely the butt of many jokes amongst my CM friends.
> 
> So how does this relate to the topic of this thread? Everyone, please try to be extra kind and considerate to the CMs when you return to WDW. Today was wonderful news for most of us, and while I'm sure CMs are thrilled to have an end date in sight, they're also being asked to stick it out for another month. Many of them have still not seen an unemployment check and some learned today they may not see another check for another month and a half. Whatever they ask you to do or whatever potentially upsetting news they may have to deliver, just remember it's not their fault; they're just the messenger and are adapting to this new normal as well.
> 
> I know everyone is worried about their FP+ plans and ADRs and the good news is that Disney has a whole team of CMs right now dedicated to assessing everyone's plans and working hard to try to fit everyone they can in within these new parameters. They could've just cancelled everything, but they've hit the pause button to try to take care of our FastPasses, ADRs, resort stays, and passes. As frustrating as this all is (and trust me, I feel that), the CMs are the folks that are going to get us through these changes.
> 
> I can't tell you how proud and in awe I am of so many CMs right now. In a situation like this (i.e. a furlough), they'd have every right to be so angry, jaded, and upset, but I've not seen anything but appreciative and positive posts from them: eager to get back to work and make magic for their guests. These are people who truly love what they do and truly love making people like us happy. I wish I could share with you all the posts online I've seen over the last few months from CMs; they'd bring a smile to everyone's faces. I don't mean to sound preachy.


What a wonderful post.  It’s true what you say.  Through all of this I’ve not heard anger from cast members, although I’m sure there are some. Most are very excited at the prospect to be able to get back to work.  This is their normalcy.


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> Bingo.


And again you can beat that drum but you have no facts to prove it and I can tell you without question that isn't the case


----------



## Krandor

Interesting that resort hotels  look to also be the 11th.  I'd have thought you'd want to open them a day earlier on the 10th but then that  could avoid a July 11th that looks like DS did today.


----------



## fla4fun

ryanpatricksmom said:


> And it's no longer there, LOL!  I've been out FINALLY getting a haircut, so I have no idea when it disappeared.


I wonder if it was removed because they aren’t taking any additional reservations right now.  It might have been seen as misleading to say the hotels are opening on July 11, but we won’t let you book one.  This may be one time it’s better to say nothing . . .


----------



## rileyz

briternik said:


> Those park hours are awful!!!  In July/August, it's necessary to have early mornings and late evenings to deal with the oppressive heat.



yeah, I need the late nights. I’m hoping I can convince my hosts to postpone.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> Interesting that resort hotels  look to also be the 11th.  I'd have thought you'd want to open them a day earlier on the 10th but then that  could avoid a July 11th that looks like DS did today.


After they roll out the daily  park reservations for current resort reservations and ap holders they will determine remaining capacity at each park daily available and open up the reservations to anyone else


----------



## hertamaniac

Will there be a penalty to make a reservation as an AP and not show?  Maybe that is TBD.


----------



## Remy is Up

rileyz said:


> yeah, I need the late nights. I’m hoping I can convince my hosts to postpone.


I would suggest to anyone not an ap holder to hold off till late fall at the earliest. There are no guarantees at this point. These restrictions won't be just for a few weeks.


----------



## tinkerhon

This ordeal is wreaking havoc with my OCD ! New park hours and can't even amend FPS - !  
Well, guess it's same to cancel my dessert party now with mk closing at 7pm - in the summer ? Wow ! 
Well, at least we can leave the park early and get back to the hotel (which are not sure will be open anymore) and lie down at the pool deck with our masks on !


----------



## Remy is Up

hertamaniac said:


> Will there be a penalty to make a reservation as an AP and not show?  Maybe that is TBD.


They have ideas in place so people don't abuse it.


----------



## rileyz

Remy is Up said:


> I would suggest to anyone not an ap holder to hold off till late fall at the earliest. There are no guarantees at this point. These restrictions won't be just for a few weeks.


We are AP holders but still, I can deal with some restrictions but I don’t want every element compromised. Of course I’m trying to convince people who up until April 30th thought their May vacation might happen.  Very frustrating.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

For anyone who was curious I went back and looked and Remy was saying mid July at the earliest but possibly August way back in mid April while the other sources were saying May and June. And not as a prediction either.


----------



## Remy is Up

rileyz said:


> We are AP holders but still, I can deal with some restrictions but I don’t want every element compromised. Of course I’m trying to convince people who up until April 30th thought their May vacation might happen.  Very frustrating.


I get that. Ap holders out of state who are spending a lot of money. I'd say hold off as well


----------



## fla4fun

Krandor said:


> Interesting that resort hotels  look to also be the 11th.  I'd have thought you'd want to open them a day earlier on the 10th but then that  could avoid a July 11th that looks like DS did today.


Whatever day the resorts open it should be OK.  I stayed at BLT opening day, and since there were no guests there the night before, everyone could be processed and get immediate access to their room as they came in. It’s not like everyone is arriving at the same time, as they would for a park opening or even a DS opening.  With more people tempted to drive, the arrivals could be even more spread out than usual.  I would guess more people will use online check in as well, so fewer people in the lobby.  I would take a check in on opening day over a regular check in any time.


----------



## tinkerhon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So just as a clarification point - how are we doing on the opening status of bars? Resort bars, particularly...
> 
> I'm just saying if the parks are all closing early I know where I will be spending my evenings!



Watching NBA at the pool bar !!


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone who was curious I went back and looked and Remy was saying mid July at the earliest but possibly August way back in mid April while the other sources were saying May and June. And not as a prediction either.



*Remy, can you help pick numbers for lotto tickets?*


----------



## vinotinto

I've been in #TeamMasks since Day 1, but even I have to scratch my head at masks while sitting on a pool chair. They can distance groups by having the chairs at least 6 feet from the next party and it's all outdoors. These are conditions that are associated with less chance of spread. It's not like at a theme park where it's basically impossible to always be at least 6 feet away from every other party.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> I've been in #TeamMasks since Day 1, but even I have to scratch my head at masks while sitting on a pool chair. They can distance groups by having the chairs at least 6 feet from the next party and it's all outdoors. These are conditions that are associated with less chance of spread. It's not like at a theme park where it's basically impossible to always be at least 6 feet away from every other party.



That's what I was thinking. Perhaps they will have everyone social distance and "recommend" masks on the pool deck.

I wonder if you will be able to book times at the pool? I can't imagine a line where people wait for someone to come out so they can go in!


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> I've been in #TeamMasks since Day 1, but even I have to scratch my head at masks while sitting on a pool chair. They can distance groups by having the chairs at least 6 feet from the next party and it's all outdoors. These are conditions that are associated with less chance of spread. It's not like at a theme park where it's basically impossible to always be at least 6 feet away from every other party.



That is if people keep the chairs spread out but we all know what will happen.  People are going to push the pool chairs close to each other.  I've seen it at my local bar that has reduced bar stools to about 1/3.   They have to come around all the time spreading them back out.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> That's what I was thinking. Perhaps they will have everyone social distance and "recommend" masks on the pool deck.
> 
> I wonder if you will be able to book times at the pool? I can't imagine a line where people wait for someone to come out so they can go in!



Pool boarding groups !


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone who was curious I went back and looked and Remy was saying mid July at the earliest but possibly August way back in mid April while the other sources were saying May and June. And not as a prediction either.



So Remy >> Sven/Finn/Flynn


----------



## Hummingbird

hertamaniac said:


> Will there be a penalty to make a reservation as an AP and not show?  Maybe that is TBD.


I know at SDL you can only hold one reservation at a time. Once you visit then you can book another one. So maybe they’ll do it that way here for non-resort stay APs.


----------



## DisLiss

fenrir58 said:


> From what i saw on the blog they just put you in a tent for a few minutes to see if you cool down(which yes your body can do in a few minutes). And the temp max is like 100.4 which is a bit forgiving



My kids (and even DH) have a tendency to run low grade fevers due to allergies.   So it's simply not something we're willing to chance.    We're perfectly willing to wait and go later.  We're a patient bunch.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just logged into the Disney website to see what it says now. There's a picture of the castle on the top of the homepage. What's the deal with the sad (more like anguished) face emoji on the almost top of the castle? Is is supposed to be something else and my eyes are just deceiving me? I've been trying to figure out what else it could be, but all I can see is a sad face.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> That's what I was thinking. Perhaps they will have everyone social distance and "recommend" masks on the pool deck.
> 
> I wonder if you will be able to book times at the pool? I can't imagine a line where people wait for someone to come out so they can go in!


Or maybe require it while walking in and around pool deck, but not while sitting on your pool chair. I don't know, I think they have to figure this part out.



Krandor said:


> That is if people keep the chairs spread out but we all know what will happen.  People are going to push the pool chairs close to each other.  I've seen it at my local bar that has reduced bar stools to about 1/3.   They have to come around all the time spreading them back out.


I think it's OK to put chairs together if it's one party. That would then create more distance from the next party.

I think I have officially entered "overthinking" territory.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone who was curious I went back and looked and Remy was saying mid July at the earliest but possibly August way back in mid April while the other sources were saying May and June. And not as a prediction either.


I don't make predictions based on guesses. I make them based on actual information I know as fact. I also don't post half of what I do know so if I seem to be leading In a direction sometimes, take it for what its worth. Things do change and rapidly. Up until a few days ago epcot was not part of the original reopening plan. I do know there is a lot going on currently and lots of details are in discussions for varying plans. I don't expect restrictions to be relaxed for at least 6-8 weeks. Based on current info.  I also believe all festivals, parties, candlelight processional are currently very much up in the air or even not an option at this time.  We shall see how the first few weeks go.ill always pass on what I can, be as helpful as possible, and call out anything I know to be false. I also tend to be very blunt so apologies if I offend anyone.


----------



## Krandor

Hummingbird said:


> I know at SDL you can only hold one reservation at a time. Once you visit then you can book another one. So maybe they’ll do it that way here for non-resort stay APs.



I know six flags is saying that if you book a reservation and don't use it that they may restrict availability of reservation dates in the future.  So sounds like they may put you at a lower priority for prime dates/times.


----------



## Farro

Remy is Up said:


> I don't make predictions based on guesses. I make them based on actual information I know as fact. I also don't post half of what I do know so if I seem to be leading In a direction sometimes, take it for what its worth. Things do change and rapidly. Up until a few days ago epcot was not part of the original reopening plan. I do know there is a lot going on currently and lots of details are in discussions for varying plans. I don't expect restrictions to be relaxed for at least 6-8 weeks. Based on current info.  I also believe all festivals, parties, candlelight processional are currently very much up in the air or even not an option at this time.  We shall see how the first few weeks go.ill always pass on what I can, be as helpful as possible, and call out anything I know to be false. *I also tend to be very blunt so apologies if I offend anyone.*



Just add a smilie face. You can say anything that way.   (see?)


----------



## tinkerhon

vinotinto said:


> Or maybe require it while walking in and around pool deck, but not while sitting on your pool chair. I don't know, I think they have to figure this part out.
> 
> 
> I think it's OK to put chairs together if it's one party. That would then create more distance from the next party.
> 
> I think I have officially entered "overthinking" territory.



This WILL be the only way to insure quality pool time...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> I don't make predictions based on guesses. I make them based on actual information I know as fact. I also don't post half of what I do know so if I seem to be leading In a direction sometimes, take it for what its worth. Things do change and rapidly. Up until a few days ago epcot was not part of the original reopening plan. I do know there is a lot going on currently and lots of details are in discussions for varying plans. I don't expect restrictions to be relaxed for at least 6-8 weeks. Based on current info.  I also believe all festivals, parties, candlelight processional are currently very much up in the air or even not an option at this time.  We shall see how the first few weeks go.ill always pass on what I can, be as helpful as possible, and call out anything I know to be false. I also tend to be very blunt so apologies if I offend anyone.



I think I can probably speak for most when I say be as blunt as you want to be if you want to pass along info you have.


----------



## VeronicaZS

yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm


Ugh, that’s ugly. I need to go research my cancellation options...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if I missed it (hard to keep the multiple threads straight in my strained brains) but I saw Chapek did address directly the question of Disney opening 1 month later than Universal:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265695939433345024




I appreciate his directness and I think it is realistic - though also straight up says a bunch of people are going to see their existing vacation plans messed with


----------



## abs1978

Thank you Remy!  Your information is super appreciated and very helpful.


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> I think it's OK to put chairs together if it's one party. That would then create more distance from the next party.
> 
> I think I have officially entered "overthinking" territory.



That is assuming they spread them out when they leave.  If they don't you now have say 5 chairs all together and most people are going to be too lazy  to spread them back out.   So over the course of the day you wind up with groups of chairs when you may have started with 2 chairs... gap... 2 chairs.


----------



## Hummingbird

Krandor said:


> I know six flags is saying that if you book a reservation and don't use it that they may restrict availability of reservation dates in the future.  So sounds like they may put you at a lower priority for prime dates/times.


That makes sense to me, maybe have a cancel by time frame and if you just no show then block you out from future reservations for a specific number of days? Kind of like if you no show to an ADR you’re charged $10


----------



## Tjddis

Remy is Up said:


> Its also necessary to keep people as safe as possible as well as protect cms so that closing again due to more spikes isn't necessary. See what I mentioned earlier about those with a sense of entitlement and look in the mirror


It’s not entitled at all to be disappointed in the curtailed hours.  Like many other things we are dealing with these days it’s disappointing.


----------



## Brianstl

I think some of the things will be dropped before the parks open.  It is easier to put a very restrictive plan in place at first and lessen the restrictions when you see how things play out across the country over the next six+ weeks than it is to add restrictions after you announced your plans.


----------



## Krandor

Hummingbird said:


> That makes sense to me, maybe have a cancel by time frame and if you just no show then block you out from future reservations for a specific number of days? Kind of like if you no show to an ADR you’re charged $10



They haven't been specific in the past but some memberships have ahd the ability to get priority parking that had to be reserved and the policy there was alway cancel 24 hours in advance or you may be restricted in the future.


----------



## Hummingbird

Brianstl said:


> I think some of the things will be dropped before the parks open.  It is easier to put a very restrictive plan in place at first and lessen the restrictions when you see how things play out across the country over the next six+ weeks than it is to add restrictions after you announced your plans.


This would require them to submit new plans to the task force/governor I would imagine.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Its also necessary to keep people as safe as possible as well as protect cms so that closing again due to more spikes isn't necessary. See what I mentioned earlier about those with a sense of entitlement and look in the mirror


Are they pulling their people out of Hong Kong to protect CM safety?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

vinotinto said:


> I think I have officially entered "overthinking" territory.


I don't think you are overthinking it.

I've been neutral on masks, not for them or against them.  But one thing that I have noticed, most decent people are trying to avoid others at all costs....like they have the plague.  I see no reason that strangers would want to snuggle up against your beach chair in the pool area specifically.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> That is assuming they spread them out when they leave.  If they don't you now have say 5 chairs all together and most people are going to be too lazy  to spread them back out.   So over the course of the day you wind up with groups of chairs when you may have started with 2 chairs... gap... 2 chairs.



I assume they would cover that under the regulation that guests are required to keep social distancing themselves as well, so if you encounter that you should move the seats apart yourself to allow the necssary distance (of the staff hasn't already moved them after the larger group left)


----------



## Krandor

Hummingbird said:


> This would require them to submit new plans to the task force/governor I would imagine.



Yeah I think this is what we'll see on July 11th. If things are going good they could drop some things quickly but I doubt they will be dropped before opening day. 

That is also one advantage of things like hoppers and the like details NOT being given out yet.  They may be planning on no hopping but right now could change it if things look better.   So there may be advantages to add specific details NOT coming out yet.


----------



## Brianstl

Hummingbird said:


> This would require them to submit new plans to the task force/governor I would imagine.


The task force is the easiest thing for Disney in this whole process.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Letsoflyakite said:


> I don't think you are overthinking it.
> 
> I've been neutral on masks, not for them or against them.  But one thing that I have noticed, most decent people are trying to avoid others at all costs....like they have the plague.  I see no reason that strangers would want to snuggle up against your beach chair in the pool area specifically.



yeah, I went for a run on Monday on our local bike path and I was honestly not sure the proper etiqute to follow - so I carried a mask with me but didn't wear it while running, and tried to keep an extra wide birth from others and then put the mask on when it was a congested area ... and pretty much everyone else was doing the same


----------



## Betty Rohrer

vinotinto said:


> Or maybe require it while walking in and around pool deck, but not while sitting on your pool chair. I don't know, I think they have to figure this part out.
> 
> 
> I think it's OK to put chairs together if it's one party. That would then create more distance from the next party.
> 
> I think I have officially entered "overthinking" territory.


if you move chairs I would hope you would remember to replace them when you leave so they are spaced out for nest person


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume they would cover that under the regulation that guests are required to keep social distancing themselves as well, so if you encounter that you should move the seats apart yourself to allow the necssary distance (of the staff hasn't already moved them after the larger group left)



Like I said that is what my bar has to do. The bartenders are often having to reposition the chairs because people won't and yes there have a few times the only open chairs are right space between two other parties. 

Where I am tonight had a unique situation to the problem.  They pushed high tops up against the bar.  Chairs stay at high tops.  No chairs against bar rail allowed.  Obviously that doesn't work for a pool area.


----------



## Tjddis

Brianstl said:


> I think some of the things will be dropped before the parks open.  It is easier to put a very restrictive plan in place at first and lessen the restrictions when you see how things play out across the country over the next six+ weeks than it is to add restrictions after you announced your plans.


I think you are absolutely right.  Things will just come back and change, probably without notice.  Like characterpallooza it will just happen.  Lol.  Hey will pitch it as part of the “Magic”.  If you are a planner, this is not a great scenario.  Planners want certainty so they can...you know plan.  And Disney has trained us to plan.  So if a lack of clarity makes you nuts, and that describes me, postpone tfn.  If it doesn’t bother you have a great time.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

tinkerhon said:


> Just speaking for myself - not angry - upset - not angry, and I understand the concern - but, on a lounge chair, by the pool?
> Thats a little much - just my opinion
> Only because the pool deck SHOULD be an easy place to social distance, and is obviously outdoors, so would think the mask requirement would be relaxed at least by the pool deck



I’ve been told by several Infectious Disease MD’s @ our hospital in Houston the virus has a limited chance of survival in over 80 temps.


----------



## e_yerger

Omg this thread grew 20 pages since i last checked.... at 5pm est. cliff notes?


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> Omg this thread grew 20 pages since i last checked.... at 5pm est. cliff notes?



We know nothing more then we did after the presentation and DVC announcement.


----------



## e_yerger

Krandor said:


> We know nothing more then we did after the presentation and DVC announcement.


Whomst is Remy? We must not be talking about the rat?


----------



## Remy is Up

TheMaxRebo said:


> Apologies if I missed it (hard to keep the multiple threads straight in my strained brains) but I saw Chapek did address directly the question of Disney opening 1 month later than Universal:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265695939433345024
> 
> View attachment 497477
> 
> 
> I appreciate his directness and I think it is realistic - though also straight up says a bunch of people are going to see their existing vacation plans messed with


Anyone with current resort reservations from July 11th to an indefinitely defined date at this point is about to have their whole trip shook up. No park hopping, shorter hours, new fp system, no parades or fireworks for at least 6 weeks or so, etc etc. It's a different world until things settle down. And the concern over a fall outbreak or spike is still looming. So everyone needs to be patient and get used to this as normal for a while. They want to get the parks open. They want people to enjoy themselves. But they have to be as cautionary as possible and many people won't like that. I feel for the park cms and the ones in e-commerce and reservations. Let the madness begin


----------



## MickeyWaffles

The social distancing at the pool thing will really depend on how they limit capacity. If they limit capacity properly, it shouldn’t be a problem. But I predict certain guests will be angry if they are denied a spot at the pool when there is plenty of open space. And I can see scenarios where larger groups may grab 2 open loungers and spread towels out in the open spaces, etc. 

But again, that really all depends on capacity limit and enforcement. We know there will be people who push the limit on the rules. It happens all the time and I don’t see that changing.

Will be interesting to see how it all shakes out.


----------



## MaC410

Brianstl said:


> I think some of the things will be dropped before the parks open.  It is easier to put a very restrictive plan in place at first and lessen the restrictions when you see how things play out across the country over the next six+ weeks than it is to add restrictions after you announced your plans.



I've been curious about this. I wonder if they are allowed to ease some restrictions they presented in their opening plans today. 6 weeks is a long way away in terms of how fast things are changing. It would be wonderful if things continue to get better over the next 6 weeks but I wonder if they are now required to do everything that they presented today or how quickly they could ease things up once they do open.


----------



## Jessj0012

My trip isn't until the week after Christmas so I'm really hoping things look better before then because with restrictions it's a no go for us.


----------



## vinotinto

Betty Rohrer said:


> if you move chairs I would hope you would remember to replace them when you leave so they are spaced out for nest person


You mean there won't be a pool boy concierge to arrange it for me when I arrive and arrange it for the next guest when I leave? 

(I'm obviously kidding. I know Disney is not the Four Seasons).


----------



## Alana20

SaintsManiac said:


> Unknown at this time.


Update - I was just able to go in and modify my July 6 - 13 reservation to August. My original resort was no longer available but it did let me use the sun and fun offer I originally booked under to change to a different resort. At least now I can wait and see what people are saying the first few weeks before deciding on going or canceling.


----------



## yulilin3

I've been wondering how long the task force will be active, with most of the businesses returning to operations some of their members are not even at the meeting anymore. I believe after Phase 4 ( a return to normal) they won't be needed anymore?


----------



## Remy is Up

MaC410 said:


> I've been curious about this. I wonder if they are allowed to ease some restrictions they presented in their opening plans today. 6 weeks is a long way away in terms of how fast things are changing. It would be wonderful if things continue to get better over the next 6 weeks but I wonder if they are now required to do everything that they presented today or how quickly they could ease things up once they do open.


The plans are for as is. Unless the cdc and Florida health officials come out in July and say OK back to normal, which they aren't. In fact cases are spiking in various regions and we will see 10-14 days from now the effect of memorial day crowds and the spikes that creates. They aren't changing the course on a whim and be reactionary. They have thought this out through the end of the year and beyond.


----------



## Brianstl

Can’t stay after dark in the parks, can’t go to dinner because of capacity limits, can’t swim because of capacity limits and can’t go shopping at Disney Springs because of capacity limits.  A truly magical vacation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> Apologies if I missed it (hard to keep the multiple threads straight in my strained brains) but I saw Chapek did address directly the question of Disney opening 1 month later than Universal:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265695939433345024
> 
> View attachment 497477
> 
> 
> I appreciate his directness and I think it is realistic - though also straight up says a bunch of people are going to see their existing vacation plans messed with


I just have missed it in the melee but current reservations will be converted over to this new reservation system? Only makes sense I guess. I really wouldn’t be surprised to see FPs eliminated (for now) and either treated like MaxPass once you’re in the gate, or just ALL standby with shorter lines due to limited capacity/using the FP line to create space for people to wait.


----------



## jerry557

And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.


----------



## godisney14

MaC410 said:


> I've been curious about this. I wonder if they are allowed to ease some restrictions they presented in their opening plans today. 6 weeks is a long way away in terms of how fast things are changing. It would be wonderful if things continue to get better over the next 6 weeks but I wonder if they are now required to do everything that they presented today or how quickly they could ease things up once they do open.



So, you mean, like saying one thing, but doing another?
I’m sure it doesn’t work like that as with many things in life.


----------



## cakebaker

Tjddis said:


> Planners want certainty so they can...you know plan.


When you live 1800 miles from Disney and it costs thousands of dollars for a trip, you kinda like to know what you're getting before you go. So for now, Disney is off the list of destinations. We might look at DLR when and if it ever opens. I've got a truck load of Disney gift cards begging to be spent.  I love Carsland, haven't seen GE there and love their flagship resort. Maybe they'll want my money.


----------



## MaC410

Is there any chance at all this whole situation forces Disney to move to doing bag checks like Universal with xray machines? It just would seem so weird to have all these policies in place and then still have security going through and touching everyone's bags.


----------



## Remy is Up

hereforthechurros said:


> I just have missed it in the melee but current reservations will be converted over to this new reservation system? Only makes sense I guess. I really wouldn’t be surprised to see FPs eliminated (for now) and either treated like MaxPass once you’re in the gate, or just ALL standby with shorter lines due to limited capacity/using the FP line to create space for people to wait.


Or use fps only for e ride level attractions and stand by only for lower tier attractions with outdoor lines.


----------



## cakebaker

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.


Pretty sure if you had taken away the bloggers and vloggers and re-sellers, the line would've been cut by 2/3rds. That said, Disney did a miserable job of managing it. Shocked.


----------



## MaC410

godisney14 said:


> So, you mean, like saying one thing, but doing another?
> I’m sure it doesn’t work like that as with many things in life.



No need to be rude. No I don't mean like that.


----------



## godisney14

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), *there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.*



Why would that happen?
As you know, a reservation is required. Are you imagining people making plans to stay in a resort without planning ahead to have a park reservation?


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Or use fps only for e ride level attractions and stand by only for lower tier attractions with outdoor lines.


So many questions!!!


----------



## Krandor

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.



What is probably why Chapek said that several resorts are NOT going to be opening initially.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.


More like 20-25% initially


----------



## SarahC97

Remy is Up said:


> Or use fps only for e ride level attractions and stand by only for lower tier attractions with outdoor lines.


I assume that DAS will still be in play, though?


----------



## Farro

I still want to know if they have plans for restaurants - will they all be open? Limited capacity I'm sure. Resort bars?

I know I don't go until May 2021 but I am mentally preparing now!!!


----------



## JacknSally

Remy is Up said:


> Let the madness begin



*Found the new WDW PR theme!*


----------



## Brianstl

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.


A trip to Disney Springs is not the same as dropping 8 grand on a vacation.  Disney is going to realize pretty quickly that per guest spending is going to take a dramatic drop.


----------



## Remy is Up

godisney14 said:


> Why would that happen?
> As you know, a reservation is required. Are you imagining people making plans to stay in a resort without planning ahead to have a park reservation?


People with resort reservations will be able to book days.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Still trying to figure out if that's supposed to be a sad face on the balcony on the main tower.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> Can’t stay after dark in the parks, can’t go to dinner because of capacity limits, can’t swim because of capacity limits and can’t go shopping at Disney Springs because of capacity limits.  A truly magical vacation.


Hardly a true Disney vacation. But for us, still something to look forward to. We have a quick  weekend trip booked with free dining and airfare credits so it’s an extremely cheap trip. We already wear masks when we leave the house even though they aren’t mandated where we live, and really don’t even think twice about it now. We hate the hub for fireworks, have seen the parade 100 times, and don’t care for M&Gs.

I understand others feel the complete opposite way and I respect that too.


----------



## meremac

1GoldenSun said:


> Still trying to figure out if that's supposed to be a sad face on the balcony on the main tower.
> View attachment 497480



It's just a door.


----------



## Farro

1GoldenSun said:


> Still trying to figure out if that's supposed to be a sad face on the balcony on the main tower.
> View attachment 497480



Isn't that just a window with stained glass on the top?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.



Disney Springs is free and today was the first day anything Disney owned was open. This is going to bring out bloggers, bored locals, people who wanted to go just to say they were there, and finally people who actually wanted to buy something.

I think there will be a lot of demand when the parks first open, as there was today. I don’t think we can extrapolate today to later July, August, September, etc.


----------



## casaya95

Not sure if this has been discussed, but the modified park hours have each park opening an hour apart, and closing an hour apart. Makes sense to disperse crowds arriving and leaving from resorts.


----------



## Randy Miller

Brianstl said:


> Can’t stay after dark in the parks, can’t go to dinner because of capacity limits, can’t swim because of capacity limits and can’t go shopping at Disney Springs because of capacity limits.  A truly magical vacation.


Hey, we loved it as young kids in the 70s when we went! I don’t think there were fireworks (maybe, but my parents made us leave so they could put us to bed and  go drink at the lounge) There was NO Disney Springs,  I don’t remember swimming, lol, but I’m sure there was a pool! It was just “rides” and , while we didnt wear masks, it was still pretty magical!


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Hardly a true Disney vacation. But for us, still something to look forward to. We have a quick  weekend trip booked with free dining and airfare credits so it’s an extremely cheap trip. We already wear masks when we leave the house even though they aren’t mandated where we live, and really don’t even think twice about it now. We hate the hub for fireworks, have seen the parade 100 times, and don’t do M&Gs.
> 
> I understand others feel the complete opposite way and I respect that too.



I'm the same way.  My next big trip in January for MW But have a recovery free dining one planned for September.  Don't have an issue with no fireworks, parades or M&G.  I drive and normally stay at pop so my expenses are low.  Not thrilled if marks still required them but will do them.


----------



## abnihon

yulilin3 said:


> FAQ
> Wednesday, May 27, 2020
> 
> Following the recent reopening of Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs, we’re pleased that more Disney magic is coming back. Walt Disney World leaders submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force describing the approach for a phased reopening of theme parks planned to begin on July 11.
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. And in the coming weeks, Disney Stores will begin a phased reopening of operations globally, beginning with a select number of stores in the United States, in addition to stores in Europe and Japan.
> In preparing to reopen during this unusual time, we have to manage our theme parks in a very different way from what we’ve known before. As we begin to reach out to our Cast Members and call them back to work, they will be focused on operating our parks in a responsible way that continues to give our Guests opportunities to create magical Disney memories.
> This phased reopening will demonstrate a deliberate approach, with limits on attendance and controlled guest density that aligns with guidance on physical distancing. That means certain experiences that draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date. In addition, “high-touch” experiences such as makeover opportunities, playgrounds and character greetings will remain temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight Guests during their visit.
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> We’re looking forward to reopening our theme parks, Disney Resort hotels and stores, and doing so in a responsible way. In this spirit, our destinations will continue to follow enhanced safety protocols based upon applicable guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening.
> As we all must work together to promote the health and safety of everyone, Cast Members as well as Guests 3 years of age and older will be required to wear appropriate face coverings in theme parks and common areas of resort hotels. All Guests will also undergo temperature screenings prior to entering a theme park; health screenings and temperature checks will be required daily for Cast Members. Cashless transactions are recommended, and cleaning and disinfection procedures will be increased in high-traffic areas.
> Additional information on enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations will be shared soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.
> We’re being deliberate during these phased reopenings, and we’re encouraged by how our Guests are responding at Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs. We’re doing our part, and we need our Guests to do their part, too, as we work together to focus on safety.
> *REACTIVE FAQ
> General questions on offerings
> What is opening and when?*
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15.
> 
> *Are you reducing capacity in the theme parks?*
> Yes.  When our theme parks reopen, we will be managing attendance through a new park reservation system and implementing physical distancing measures in line with CDC guidance. As a result, capacity and theme park reservations will be significantly limited and subject to availability.
> 
> *How much capacity are you reducing, and when will you increase it? What will it take to get back to normal?*
> We are starting conservatively, and will slowly increase capacity slowly and at the appropriate times as the circumstances permit. We will learn as we go and will keep an eye on what’s happening around us and will make adjustments going forward.
> 
> *What resorts are you opening? *
> During this phase of reopenings, we will begin to open the Disney Vacation Club properties and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground June 22. This includes:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village
> Disney’s Beach Club Villas
> Disney’s BoardWalk Villas
> Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> Disney’s Old Key West Resort
> Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Disney’s Riviera Resort
> Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort
> The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> In addition, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort will open June 15.
> 
> *Will you have transportation available?*
> We will begin running our Disney bus transportation on a limited basis for Guests staying in our resort hotels and will open monorail and ferry service when the parks reopen.
> 
> *What about water parks? Will they open? *
> At this time, we are not reopening our water parks. Our focus is on our theme parks.  We will share more information when we are ready to do so.
> *
> Is the reopening of Walt Disney World a sign that the other Disney theme parks will reopen soon? *
> No. Operations plans and details are decided independently at each Disney Park.
> 
> *
> Will you open theme parks with all of the rides and entertainment?*
> We are temporarily pausing on some experiences like parades, nighttime spectaculars, character meet and greets and makeovers to accommodate social distancing. However, our characters will still be in the parks to entertain and delight our Guests.
> 
> *Will anyone with an existing ticket be able to enter the theme parks?*
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> *
> Safety and protocols
> Will masks or face coverings be required to visit theme parks and resorts?*
> Yes. All Guests ages 3 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *What if I forgot my mask at home? Will masks be provided to Guests or will they be available for purchase?*
> We are asking that our Guests bring their own mask for experiences at our parks.
> 
> *What if a Guest doesn’t want to wear a face covering. Will there be any exception?*
> We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *Will hand sanitizers or hand washing stations be available throughout property? Where will they be located*?
> Yes. Disney theme parks and resort hotels will open with hand sanitizer and hand washing locations and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting.
> 
> *Will Guests be required to go through a temperature screening station to enter a theme park?*
> Yes. All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings upon arrival to either a theme park or Disney Springs. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures above 100.4 will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.
> *
> How will physical distancing guidelines be enforced? *
> Our Cast Members at Disney Springs have gone through new training as we all learn to adjust to these unique times together. To that end, we will have some Cast Members in Disney Springs and the theme parks when they open to explain our new procedures and answer any questions Guests may have. They will also encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
> 
> *Will you be adjusting your security screening procedures when the parks reopen?*
> Yes, we will be making some adjustments to minimize the amount of contact our Cast will have with Guests’ personal items. We look forward to sharing more information soon.
> *
> Will you accept cash?*
> At this time, it is recommended all Guests use cashless or contactless payment options, such as MagicBands, credit cards, debit cards, Disney Gift Cards, Disney Reward redemption cards and Mobile Wallets such as Apple Pay, Google Pay and Samsung Pay. Guests may purchase a Disney Gift Card at select merchandise locations and Guest Relations to pay without cash. We will continue to accept cash



Do you have a link to this?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1GoldenSun said:


> Still trying to figure out if that's supposed to be a sad face on the balcony on the main tower.
> View attachment 497480



Lol I’m team no emoji there, but it does kinda look like this guy


----------



## JacknSally

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.



*You do have to view today at Disney Springs through the "opening day" lens, though, too. Tons of vloggers/bloggers were there today just to see what it was like. I watched several streams where people were in the shops just to show viewers what the new procedures were - they weren't actually shopping. It won't be maxed out capacity every single day like today. Same for parks reopening. The first few days will be VERY busy with everyone trying to be the first to report the new procedures. It will die down some after that initial barrage.*


----------



## jerry557

Remy is Up said:


> People with resort reservations will be able to book days.



So your paying for an AP ticket with a park hopper option and got to book the day in advance, pay extra to stay on property, and still have no assurances that you will get in?


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> More like 20-25% initially


Any idea when some stuff will relax or return??


----------



## Krandor

casaya95 said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed, but the modified park hours have each park opening an hour apart, and closing an hour apart. Makes sense to disperse crowds arriving and leaving from resorts.



Agreed and Without nighttime shows you don't have the "everybody leaving at the same time" situation you normally do. A lot will leave at closing but still I expect leaving to be a bit more spread out Since the fireworks/nighttime show isn't the last big thing of the night. 

I think WDW has really thought this through.


----------



## Aurora0427

yulilin3 said:


> No,  they're recommended at vb
> View attachment 497462



This is just ridiculous  Balaclavas for lifeguards in Orlando in August.


----------



## Krandor

Jroceagles said:


> Any idea when some stuff will relax or return??



Nobody knows.  Likely they will add a few more people each week as long as things look good.


----------



## Aurora0427

Randy Miller said:


> Hey, we loved it as young kids in the 70s when we went! I don’t think there were fireworks (maybe, but my parents made us leave so they could put us to bed and  go drink at the lounge) There was NO Disney Springs,  I don’t remember swimming, lol, but I’m sure there was a pool! It was just “rides” and , while we didnt wear masks, it was still pretty magical!



Yeah but it was also waaaayyyyyy cheaper in the 70s and since you were a kid, you weren’t paying.


----------



## Brianstl

Randy Miller said:


> Hey, we loved it as young kids in the 70s when we went! I don’t think there were fireworks (maybe, but my parents made us leave so they could put us to bed and  go drink at the lounge) There was NO Disney Springs,  I don’t remember swimming, lol, but I’m sure there was a pool! It was just “rides” and , while we didnt wear masks, it was still pretty magical!


And it didn’t cost what it does today.  The problem with sky high prices is they come with sky high expectations.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> Nobody knows.  Likely they will add a few more people each week as long as things look good.



*Agreed. Chapek said today they're up to ~20,000 people a day at Shanghai, and rumors were opening day was ~12,000 people. So ~8,000 people increase over the last 3 weeks. Obviously that's Shanghai and not here, but he did say they would be taking baby steps at WDW to increase guest capacity slowly while still maintaining their safety protocols.*


----------



## Hummingbird

Sitting here reading this thread made me realize I am definitely going as much as I can (no matter the restrictions) when they open because I have a fear that a big spike/outbreak will happen due to people trying to skirt the safety procedures and they will shut down again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> Sitting here reading this thread made me realize I am definitely going as much as I can when they open because I have a fear that a big spike/outbreak will happen due to people trying to skirt the safety procedures and they will shut down again.



Im following this logic here at home with things like appointments and whatnot, getting them out of the way while things are calm just incase of a 2nd wave.

I wish I was close enough to follow that logic with Disney too!


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> A trip to Disney Springs is not the same as dropping 8 grand on a vacation.  Disney is going to realize pretty quickly that per guest spending is going to take a dramatic drop.


They expect that


----------



## Remy is Up

Jroceagles said:


> Any idea when some stuff will relax or return??


In limbo. Don't expect any relaxing for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

vinotinto said:


> You mean there won't be a pool boy concierge to arrange it for me when I arrive and arrange it for the next guest when I leave?
> 
> (I'm obviously kidding. I know Disney is not the Four Seasons).


I find this at the small park I work at people move the tables in the counter serve I work at but them just leave them pushed together but heaven forbid there aren't  some so they can push together. mean I have been asked by guests to please tell the party at one table to please move over to the other side of dining room even thought they are already have their food and eating so other group can push 2 tables together. so I see this happening at the pools at Disney


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im following this logic here at home with things like appointments and whatnot, getting them out of the way while things are calm just incase of a 2nd wave.
> 
> I wish I was close enough to follow that logic with Disney too!


I honestly hadn’t thought to do that with other things lol but I should maybe go get a haircut and my nails done in the next couple weeks.
I already put my boss on alert that I may be taking multiple random vacation days after 7/11


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think there will be a lot of demand when the parks first open, as there was today. I don’t think we can extrapolate today to later July, August, September, etc.


This is very true. I think part of this reservations "pause" will be to assess where they're at after consolidations, cancelations, and changes. I think that assessment will have a huge impact on what sorts of discounts or incentives they make available for the late summer and fall. As of now, Passholder and FL Resident rates only go out to 7/9 and the Sun & Fun only goes out until 8/31.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

SarahC97 said:


> I assume that DAS will still be in play, though?


would not be surprised that everyone has to get a time to ride almost like DAS. not sure how it will work


----------



## e_yerger

Okay I skimmed the thread to play catch-up. The only update we’re seeing is park hours?


----------



## wareagle57

So are they really going to keep the Early Morning Magic for July 11? That kind of stinks to not have a true opening to everyone at the same time. It’s still listed on the schedule though.


----------



## disneyfan150

Alana20 said:


> Update - I was just able to go in and modify my July 6 - 13 reservation to August. My original resort was no longer available but it did let me use the sun and fun offer I originally booked under to change to a different resort. At least now I can wait and see what people are saying the first few weeks before deciding on going or canceling.


What resort was unavailable?


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> Okay I skimmed the thread to play catch-up. The only update we’re seeing is park hours?



*Since this morning, yes. Well, and the DVC resorts on June 22, if you missed that.*


----------



## e_yerger

JacknSally said:


> *Since this morning, yes. Well, and the DVC resorts on June 22, if you missed that.*


Nope - caught up on all the official PR related news. Wanted to see what the little investigative detectives in this thread have found. There was something else about a sad face on the castle?? I didn’t get that


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> And if you think the demand is going to be low, go check out what happened at World of Disney today in DS. The line to get it was 4 hours long. If they are going to limit capacity to the parks to 25-30% (based on what they did in Shanghai), there are going to be a lot of people who are staying on property paying lots of money and unable to get into the parks.



Hence the advance reservation system...


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> Nope - caught up on all the official PR related news. Wanted to see what the little investigative detectives in this thread have found. There was something else about a sad face on the castle?? I didn’t get that



Nothing really.  Lots of speculation and complaints about all the changes (including the-word-that-must-not-be-named)


----------



## e_yerger

mshanson3121 said:


> Hence the advance reservation system...


And the possibility that resort guests will get guaranteed access to at least one park? (Hypothetically)


----------



## e_yerger

Krandor said:


> Nothing really.  Lots of speculation and complaints about all the changes (including the-word-that-must-not-be-named)


Yeah i mucked through that mess. And a lot of complaints about lack of fireworks = no disney magic.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> Yeah i mucked through that mess. And a lot of complaints about lack of fireworks = no disney magic.


Its expected. Noone is going to be happy. Are you wondering about something specific


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> Yeah i mucked through that mess. And a lot of complaints about lack of fireworks = no disney magic.



Yep youa re all caught up. 

We'll learn more as disney starts contacting people. 

Since Thursday has been the typical day the last 2 weeks for cancellation email and the like people may start getting some emails and contact then.


----------



## e_yerger

Remy is Up said:


> Its expected. Noone is going to be happy. Are you wondering about something specific


Nothing specific, I just like to stay up to date on the rumors lol.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Remy is Up said:


> Its expected. Noone is going to be happy. Are you wondering about something specific


If Disney goes Virtual, will the standby lines ever come back?  Is Virtual even possible for 50000 people in a park at some point?


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> Nothing specific, I just like to stay up to date on the rumors lol.


Lol. Can't help you with rumors.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Randy Miller said:


> Hey, we loved it as young kids in the 70s when we went! I don’t think there were fireworks (maybe, but my parents made us leave so they could put us to bed and  go drink at the lounge) There was NO Disney Springs,  I don’t remember swimming, lol, but I’m sure there was a pool! It was just “rides” and , while we didnt wear masks, it was still pretty magical!


You are absolutely correct. First time we went we were out by dinner time to eat at Shoney’s or something, stayed offsite in a Comfort Inn, were all smashed into a Geo Metro, and had the time of our lives, We still talk about that trip 30 years later. It will not be the Disney trip we planned but it will be fun in its own way.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> I think you are absolutely right.  Things will just come back and change, probably without notice.  Like characterpallooza it will just happen.  Lol.  Hey will pitch it as part of the “Magic”.  If you are a planner, this is not a great scenario.  Planners want certainty so they can...you know plan.  And Disney has trained us to plan.  So if a lack of clarity makes you nuts, and that describes me, postpone tfn.  If it doesn’t bother you have a great time.


I also think they’ll be watching UO & Seaworld esp on the mask thing. If ppl are mostly noncompliant in these parks or they’re empty b/c of masks, I wonder if that gets relaxed at least when outdoors.


----------



## Remy is Up

Letsoflyakite said:


> If Disney goes Virtual, will the standby lines ever come back?  Is Virtual even possible for 50000 people in a park at some point?


They can currently handle more attractions across the 4 parks on the system sge is on. They were working to upgrade it. I believe that fp will be reconfigured much like das with return times or shorter windows and majority of eride level attractions will require this. At least its one of the ideas on the table. And the one that makes the most sense


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I also think they’ll be watching UO & Seaworld esp on the mask thing. If ppl are mostly noncompliant in these parks or they’re empty b/c of masks, I wonder if that gets relaxed at least when outdoors.


None of the parks will be lax on this point. You'll be asked to leave if you refuse. Expect universal to set a very disciplined tone


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I also think they’ll be watching UO & Seaworld esp on the mask thing. If ppl are mostly noncompliant in these parks or they’re empty b/c of masks, I wonder if that gets relaxed at least when outdoors.



I don’t think noncompliance or lowered demand due to masks is going to surprise Disney and alter their plans. I’d have to think their current plans and especially  the execution part that we don’t really know a lot about has already taken that into account.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think noncompliance or lowered demand due to masks is going to surprise Disney and alter their plans. I’d have to think their current plans and especially  the execution part that we don’t really know a lot about has already taken that into account.


Wiser words could not be posted


----------



## Jacq7414

wareagle57 said:


> So are they really going to keep the Early Morning Magic for July 11? That kind of stinks to not have a true opening to everyone at the same time. It’s still listed on the schedule though.


I had this booked . But our trip started July 7 . That would be cool for the people who have it booked and can still go


----------



## fla4fun

Remy is Up said:


> People with resort reservations will be able to book days.


And I, for one, don’t plan to go to the parks every day of my trip.  So just because I have an 11 day trip, I will only be going to the parks a maximum of 8 days.  I just need a break every three days or so, both physically and, as an introvert, to recover from being around more people than normal.  So I am hopeful I can book park reservations for the 8 days, and then the other three will be available for someone else.

I know some people may be concerned about the reservation system, but I would rather know I am going to be able to get in than to just show up to be told “Sorry.  We’re full.”.  If I know ahead of time that I can’t get in for my August trip, then I still have the option to cancel and go elsewhere.  I do feel for people who may be planning an offsite trip and are not following this situation closely.  They may get a big surprise when they just show up . . .


----------



## jbreen2010

I'm still confused why there's not true messaging put out yet to disney guests.  Can't they get one big communcaiton out about this stuff...like hey we modified park hours, we will or will not have magic express transportation, we can confirm your resort will open up, etc.  Did they even announce if fast passes have any value anymore?  I'm wondering if all of this watching i've been doing this week of planning out restaurants/rides is even worth it.


----------



## e_yerger

jbreen2010 said:


> I'm still confused why there's not true messaging put out yet to disney guests.  Can't they get one big communcaiton out about this stuff...like hey we modified park hours, we will or will not have magic express transportation, we can confirm your resort will open up, etc.  Did they even announce if fast passes have any value anymore?  I'm wondering if all of this watching i've been doing this week of planning out restaurants/rides is even worth it.


Considering their opening plan isnt approved yet by the governor, that’s probably why they havent announced anything yet.


----------



## PPFlight75

WonderlandisReality said:


> You are absolutely correct. First time we went we were out by dinner time to eat at Shoney’s or something, stayed offsite in a Comfort Inn, were all smashed into a Geo Metro, and had the time of our lives, We still talk about that trip 30 years later. It will not be the Disney trip we planned but it will be fun in its own way.


You can’t get any better than Shoneys and your Geo Metro!


----------



## Dis5150

Remy is Up said:


> Its expected. Noone is going to be happy. Are you wondering about something specific


I am.. Any idea if stays impacted by the shutdown will get to book before they open to the public?


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> So your paying for an AP ticket with a park hopper option and got to book the day in advance, pay extra to stay on property, and still have no assurances that you will get in?


Be careful...you sound “entitled”


----------



## hereforthechurros

Do we think resorts guests will have top priority as far as capacity in this new reservation system? Or APs?


----------



## abnihon

So confused about where people are seeing these FAQs that say no waterparks.
I see waterpark hours online from June 14th on.


----------



## Remy is Up

jbreen2010 said:


> I'm still confused why there's not true messaging put out yet to disney guests.  Can't they get one big communcaiton out about this stuff...like hey we modified park hours, we will or will not have magic express transportation, we can confirm your resort will open up, etc.  Did they even announce if fast passes have any value anymore?  I'm wondering if all of this watching i've been doing this week of planning out restaurants/rides is even worth it.


Patience. So much still in process. Disney works on their own timetable. I get your frustration but they have a lot to get going


----------



## tinkerhon

Wow, didn't take them long to delete the fireworks/parades from the events/park hours calendar.! Very depressing to look at - maybe I will stare at my dessert party ADR for a bit longer before I cancel


----------



## Remy is Up

abnihon said:


> So confused about where people are seeing these FAQs that say no waterparks.
> I see waterpark hours online from June 14th on.


LoL


----------



## mmackeymouse

briternik said:


> Those park hours are awful!!!  In July/August, it's necessary to have early mornings and late evenings to deal with the oppressive heat.





Remy is Up said:


> Its also necessary to keep people as safe as possible as well as protect cms so that closing again due to more spikes isn't necessary. See what I mentioned earlier about those with a sense of entitlement and look in the mirror



I'm not exactly sure what it has to do with safety necessarily. If 10,000 people are able to go into the MK, then 10,000 people are going in, whether the park hours are 9-7 or 9-10. Now, there may be other legitimate reasons for it. But, I don't know that short hours are inherently safer than longer hours. 




Krandor said:


> So Remy >> Sven/Finn/Flynn



It makes me chuckle, this inside joke. Years from now, on these boards, there will be mentions of Sven/Finn, and a small gaggle of us...it will be our "Where were you when" moment. 




Randy Miller said:


> Hey, we loved it as young kids in the 70s when we went! I don’t think there were fireworks (maybe, but my parents made us leave so they could put us to bed and  go drink at the lounge) There was NO Disney Springs,  I don’t remember swimming, lol, but I’m sure there was a pool! It was just “rides” and , while we didnt wear masks, it was still pretty magical!



Absolutely. Bare bones Disney can absolutely be magical. But...we pay a lot because we GET a lot. Even relative to inflation, we are paying more now than we did then, because we get more during the experience. A streamlined old-school Disney experience is fine, and I'd be all for it....but at half the price a ticket. 

It would be like a car company selling a new car with no airbags and the window crank and 8 track tape player. Could it be nice? Could it be charming? Sure. Would I buy it? Maybe. But, not for 40K a pop. If I'm spending 40K on a car (which I never would by the way), I want the GPS and the backup camera and the airbags and seat warmers and the whole jazz. That's the best comparison I can give. 





yulilin3 said:


> so it looks like this
> MK 9am to 7pm
> Epcot 11am to 9pm
> DHS 10am to 8pm
> AK 8am to 6pm



So I have two complaints here. And, if people want to call me entitled, fine. I'm entitled. But, my two complaints: one is personal and one is logistical. 

Logistically first, those of us familiar with the parks know there is what we'll affectionately called a rope drop crowd and the sleep in crowd. So, by nature, this already creates a sort of easing/thinning of the crowds. At DHS and Epcot especially, you are going to see both rope drop and sleep in people arriving at essentially the same time. Which, in my mind, creates more of a crowd, more of a logjam, more of a mess, than opening earlier and allowing the natural "trickle in" (as if anything at WDW trickles ha) of guests. To me, having all these people arriving at the same time sounds like an absolute nightmare waiting to happen.  

Also, even for the earlier openings...I could see people who are normally sleep in people actually arriving at rope drop, specifically because they know they are on limited hours, and they want to get their money's worth. So, I think even the early entrance times could see more of an increase at park opening. Again, isn't this what Disney doesn't want? Likewise, I think a lot of the mid-day break people, you may see less of that, because again, when you are spending $120+ a ticket, it's not very palatable to spend 3-4 hours of your park day...not in a park, especially when park hours have been reduced. 

This brings me to the personal side of it. We are mid-day break people. And with two littles, it's absolutely essential. I won't get into the details, but we have a multi-day park hopper. I find it difficult to spend that multi-day park hopper on reduced experiences AND reduced hours. I was actually willing to bite the bullet on the reduced experiences side of it. I had made my peace with it. But, call me entitled, but reduced hours directly affects the value of our ticket purchase. It just does. And, on top of that, if we need a break in the middle of the day, that would be even more of a dagger to take. I'd almost feel obligated to stick it out in the park all day to make sure I get my money's worth. And with little ones, I'm just not sure that's the best option.


----------



## Remy is Up

Dis5150 said:


> I am.. Any idea if stays impacted by the shutdown will get to book before they open to the public?


I'll answer simply. Yes


----------



## jsand99

We're DVC and are booked at AKV at the end of September. We haven't purchased any park tickets yet because our fp window doesn't open until the end of July. How will this new reservation system work for those of us who have a resort booked but haven't purchased park tickets yet?


----------



## Remy is Up

hereforthechurros said:


> Do we think resorts guests will have top priority as far as capacity in this new reservation system? Or APs?


Resort guests then aps then everyone else


----------



## wisteria1019

I am dismayed by the anger expressed here for a company...a product that I believed we all love and support. We are all experiencing an unprecedented phenomenon. Yet, we expect Disney to have all of the answers; solutions  to satisfy everyone’s personal desire/preferences. People all over our country are dying; suffering in a multitude of ways. My daughter is a nurse on the frontlines and I hear firsthand accounts of the daily struggle, devastation and frustration. I have lost acquaintances to this pandemic and know others who have pulled through after weeks of torment. Friends have lost businesses, income and live with uncertainty. I have lost have of my self employment income.
Those of you on the fence about canceling or putting up with having to consider the safety of your fellow humans, please be grateful that is what you wrestle with today. Your income must be secure, you aren’t saying goodbye to a beloved via FaceTime. You don’t want to wear a mask, don’t go this year. Simple. Disney isn’t conspiring behind the scenes to ruin your vacation plans.
I will be there with bells on (unless there is a major spike) in November with my hero daughter, granddaughter to enjoy any amount of Disney Magic that is available and will be appreciated.


----------



## tinkerhon

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm not exactly sure what it has to do with safety necessarily. If 10,000 people are able to go into the MK, then 10,000 people are going in, whether the park hours are 9-7 or 9-10. Now, there may be other legitimate reasons for it. But, I don't know that short hours are inherently safer than longer hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me chuckle, this inside joke. Years from now, on these boards, there will be mentions of Sven/Finn, and a small gaggle of us...it will be our "Where were you when" moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. Bare bones Disney can absolutely be magical. But...we pay a lot because we GET a lot. Even relative to inflation, we are paying more now than we did then, because we get more during the experience. A streamlined old-school Disney experience is fine, and I'd be all for it....but at half the price a ticket.
> 
> It would be like a car company selling a new car with no airbags and the window crank and 8 track tape player. Could it be nice? Could it be charming? Sure. Would I buy it? Maybe. But, not for 40K a pop. If I'm spending 40K on a car (which I never would by the way), I want the GPS and the backup camera and the airbags and seat warmers and the whole jazz. That's the best comparison I can give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have two complaints here. And, if people want to call me entitled, fine. I'm entitled. But, my two complaints: one is personal and one is logistical.
> 
> Logistically first, those of us familiar with the parks know there is what we'll affectionately called a rope drop crowd and the sleep in crowd. So, by nature, this already creates a sort of easing/thinning of the crowds. At DHS and Epcot especially, you are going to see both rope drop and sleep in people arriving at essentially the same time. Which, in my mind, creates more of a crowd, more of a logjam, more of a mess, than opening earlier and allowing the natural "trickle in" (as if anything at WDW trickles ha) of guests. To me, having all these people arriving at the same time sounds like an absolute nightmare waiting to happen.
> 
> Also, even for the earlier openings...I could see people who are normally sleep in people actually arriving at rope drop, specifically because they know they are on limited hours, and they want to get their money's worth. So, I think even the early entrance times could see more of an increase at park opening. Again, isn't this what Disney doesn't want? Likewise, I think a lot of the mid-day break people, you may see less of that, because again, when you are spending $120+ a ticket, it's not very palatable to spend 3-4 hours of your park day...not in a park, especially when park hours have been reduced.
> 
> This brings me to the personal side of it. We are mid-day break people. And with two littles, it's absolutely essential. I won't get into the details, but we have a multi-day park hopper. I find it difficult to spend that multi-day park hopper on reduced experiences AND reduced hours. I was actually willing to bite the bullet on the reduced experiences side of it. I had made my peace with it. But, call me entitled, but reduced hours directly affects the value of our ticket purchase. It just does. And, on top of that, if we need a break in the middle of the day, that would be even more of a dagger to take. I'd almost feel obligated to stick it out in the park all day to make sure I get my money's worth. And with little ones, I'm just not sure that's the best option.



Put us in the sleep in late crowd - especially in the summer - later to parks - later FPS - these hours are tough for us - 
We LOVE Ak at dusk - 6 is so early !


----------



## Krandor

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at AKV at the end of September. We haven't purchased any park tickets yet because our fp window doesn't open until the end of July. How will this new reservation system work for those of us who have a resort booked but haven't purchased park tickets yet?



Today you can't buy tickets if you don't have them yet.   People will tickets will have first shot at reservations before you can get tickets.  At least that is how it looks right now.  But we don't know all the details on stuff like that.


----------



## e_yerger

I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.

Answer will come. Patience.


----------



## Remy is Up

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at AKV at the end of September. We haven't purchased any park tickets yet because our fp window doesn't open until the end of July. How will this new reservation system work for those of us who have a resort booked but haven't purchased park tickets yet?
> 
> The fp system will be very different but you have to have a valid part ticket to reserve a day once the system is up and running. Based on what I'm aware of


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.
> 
> Answer will come. Patience.



Yep.  There are a lot of details for WDW to work through.  Probably the next thing we will see are people that already have tickets being contacted about reservations since they have to do that before they can start selling tickets again.  We might even see that tomorrow along with what is likely a bloodbath of cancellation emails.


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.
> 
> Answer will come. Patience.


Thats the only answer at the moment. This is a whole new system with all new rules and procedures


----------



## tinkerhon

As far as you know (and thanks for the info!) will you have to book your day THAT day ? No days in advance ? 
(For on-site ? ( Or off-site, for that matter)


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> As far as you know (and thanks for the info!) will you have to book your day THAT day ? No days in advance ?
> (For on-site ? ( Or off-site, for that matter)



It sounds like reservations will be done in advance due to the comment about reaching out to people with existing tickets and letting them in phases make their reservations before allowing new tickets to be purchased.


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> It sounds like reservations will be done in advance due to the comment about reaching out to people with existing tickets and letting them in phases make their reservations before allowing new tickets to be purchased.



Thanks much ! So, pretty safe to assume all current FPS and ADRS will basically be useless right now - ?


----------



## Ariel 1715

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at AKV at the end of September. We haven't purchased any park tickets yet because our fp window doesn't open until the end of July. How will this new reservation system work for those of us who have a resort booked but haven't purchased park tickets yet?


We are in the same boat and when I called they basically said they know nothing other than resort guests with tickets and AP ticket holders will go first in a phased booking and then we would be able to try to get reservations for each park once opened. Not really sure how that will work!


----------



## xuxa777

IMHO By the time they open in mid July , masks will only be recommended and fireworks and parades will be back. Barring a crazy spike in hospitalizations and deaths, which there have been zero indications of that happening, they will occur. Even Fauci is changing his language today, claiming a second wave may not happen, the virus will still be around but not a wave. A little less than two months is a long time in the scheme of things.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks much ! So, pretty safe to assume all current FPS and ADRS will basically be useless right now - ?



That we don't know yet. Any FPs outside of new park hours are done. How ADRs will work with reservations especially if ADR is in a different park we dont know yet. 

I wouldn't cancel any at this time but wouldn't count on them staying the same either.


----------



## e_yerger

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks much ! So, pretty safe to assume all current FPS and ADRS will basically be useless right now - ?


Maybe. Maybe not. We dont know


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO By the time they open in mid July , masks will only be recommended and fireworks and parades will be back. Barring a crazy spike in hospitalizations and deaths, which there have been zero indications of that happening, they will occur. Evan Fauci is changing his language today, claiming a second wave may not happen, the virus will still be around but not a wave. A little less than two months is a long time in the scheme of things.



So despite what they said today there will be fireworks and parades on July 11th?


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> That we don't know yet. Any FPs outside of new park hours are done. How ADRs will work with reservations especially if ADR is in a different park we dont know yet.
> 
> I wouldn't cancel any at this time but wouldn't count on them staying the same either.



Thanks again, but pretty sure I can cancel my dessert party for July 20


----------



## fla4fun

Krandor said:


> Yep.  There are a lot of details for WDW to work through.  Probably the next thing we will see are people that already have tickets being contacted about reservations since they have to do that before they can start selling tickets again.  We might even see that tomorrow along with what is likely a bloodbath of cancellation emails.


They may still do the cancellation emails weekly, figuring that people have technically been notified already through today’s announcements.  I would assume that the emails regarding park reservations will go out weekly as well, so that they can start scheduling people who already have resort reservations that include July 11 and later.  Or, if they include a link for us to use on MDE, they may send out a bulk email pointing us there to do the park reservations.  I don’t always get emails so I will be watching the DIS like a hawk until the park reservations open, to find out what the procedure is.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm assuming APs with resort reservations will get to make reservations for parks along with other resort guests?


----------



## xuxa777

Krandor said:


> So despite what they said today there will be fireworks and parades on July 11th?


Yes, once the data and trends are present for a month or so they will slowly/quietly remove the requirements, social distancing will still be in place for a while though I imagine. Again opinion, I don't care either way just my take.


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone,
Do you guys think some regular non DVC resorts will begin to open by July 15 since all the parks are opening and since they’ve frozen the ability for non DVC to make reversions to focus on already planned guests? I’m staying at pop July 23.. wondering if they would cancel on me if pop was closed or if they would move me? I would think pop would be opened bc it’s a large value and so easy to social distance... thoughts? Need some positive thinking here lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.
> 
> Answer will come. Patience.



Yep.

Apparently it was too negative yesterday amongst the celebrations of an announcement coming to point out that there will probably still be a lot of unanswered questions and the emotional roller coaster ride wasn’t over yet.

I maintain what I’ve been saying the entire time. If you want to go to Disney soon-ish expect a lot of unknowns and possible changes without a lot of notice. That’s not negativity, that’s reality. Some changes could be positive, like adding back things that they are opening without.


----------



## Eric Smith

jsand99 said:


> We're DVC and are booked at AKV at the end of September. We haven't purchased any park tickets yet because our fp window doesn't open until the end of July. How will this new reservation system work for those of us who have a resort booked but haven't purchased park tickets yet?


My guess is that you won’t have to worry about it. I don’t think the park reservation system is going to book our farther than the fast pass window.


----------



## Krandor

xuxa777 said:


> Yes, once the data and trends are present for a month or so they will slowly/quietly remove the requirements, social distancing will still be in place for a while though I imagine. Again opinion, I don't care either way just my take.



I seriously doubt they are going to backtrack on what they said today and have fireworks on day 1. To start with the current park hours don't even allow fireworks in almost all parks So they'd have to change those again. 

I think best case is parades and stuff by end if August and that is likely ambitious.. 

We'll see.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

LSUmiss said:


> I also think they’ll be watching UO & Seaworld esp on the mask thing. If ppl are mostly noncompliant in these parks or they’re empty b/c of masks, I wonder if that gets relaxed at least when outdoors.


currently it is in the union agreement not sure how Disney can relax without going back to union


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Do you guys think some regular non DVC resorts will begin to open by July 15 since all the parks are opening and since they’ve frozen the ability for non DVC to make reversions to focus on already planned guests? I’m staying at pop July 23.. wondering if they would cancel on me if pop was closed or if they would move me? I would think pop would be opened bc it’s a large value and so easy to social distance... thoughts? Need some positive thinking here lol



I don’t think they’ll flat out cancel anyone if certain resorts are closed. I think they’ll offer to move you first.

^Just based on what they’ve done in the past, not any knowledge of what they’ll do now.


----------



## Azziefan

Thanks


----------



## Remy is Up

tinkerhon said:


> As far as you know (and thanks for the info!) will you have to book your day THAT day ? No days in advance ?
> (For on-site ? ( Or off-site, for that matter)


In advance seems to be the most common thing being said. Now if the decline and cancels are huge once all 4 parks are open i have a feeling same day will be available for a bit. But otherwise. Likely in advance


----------



## JenBush

SarahC97 said:


> I'm assuming APs with resort reservations will get to make reservations for parks along with other resort guests?


I would assume so. I think it will probably be resort guests(those with both date based tickets and APs), then APs without resort reservations, then everyone else.


----------



## Krandor

Azziefan said:


> Thanks



I think they will have to have some non-DVC resorts open on July 11th.  How many and which ones is the question.


----------



## Azziefan

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they’ll flat out cancel anyone if certain resorts are closed. I think they’ll offer to move you first.
> 
> ^Just based on what they’ve done in the past, not any knowledge of what they’ll do now.


When have they done this before?

thank you for the info! I appreciate so much!


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> I seriously doubt they are going to backtrack on what they said today and have fireworks on day 1. To start with the current park hours don't even allow fireworks in almost all parks So they'd have to change those again.
> 
> I think best case is parades and stuff by end if August and that is likely ambitious..
> 
> We'll see.


I believe you are on track. Provided no major outbreaks or issues.


----------



## fla4fun

Eric Smith said:


> My guess is that you won’t have to worry about it. I don’t think the park reservation system is going to book our farther than the fast pass window.


I agree.  I think the park reservation will be tied in some way to whatever sort of FP system they will have in place, and you would have to buy a ticket to make FP.  The only issue is if you wait until close your trip it is possible all the slots would be booked.  Until we hear otherwise (since a lot of this is clear as mud) my opinion is to buy your tickets by the 60 day point, so you are prepared for either old style FP or the new park reservations, as I figure one or the other or both will occur around that timeframe.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they’ll flat out cancel anyone if certain resorts are closed. I think they’ll offer to move you first.
> 
> ^Just based on what they’ve done in the past, not any knowledge of what they’ll do now.



I think the problem here is...there isn't even enough availability for DVC members at this point. Yes, there are *some* DVC cash rooms available, but not a ton. And, I don't think they can or will take more DVC inventory, considering, like I said, DVC members are already having a tough time finding availability. And, if they start sliding non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms, that will make it even more difficult. 

I don't know what they CAN do....just offering my perspective that I have no clue what they can do.


----------



## Anna_Sh

If they’re updating the park hours now, I wonder if we’ll get our updated AP renewal dates soonish...


----------



## fla4fun

Azziefan said:


> When have they done this before?
> 
> thank you for the info! I appreciate so much!


After 9/11, and during a few resort renovations where they initially planned to stay open, and then found it was too disruptive (turning AKL into Jambo comes to mind).


----------



## JacknSally

Azziefan said:


> When have they done this before?
> 
> thank you for the info! I appreciate so much!



*THIS exact situation specifically has not been done before. Guests have been relocated/had their reservations moved or changed before, though. It happens all the time and typically if your original reservation can't be completed as booked, they'll move you, not cancel you outright.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Azziefan said:


> When have they done this before?
> 
> thank you for the info! I appreciate so much!



There was a time some years ago I remember quite a few (considering upgrades are rare) guests being contacted by Disney to be moved from a value/mod (can’t remember which or why, sorry!) to their choice of OKW and SSR.

People also reported that they were upgraded from closed resorts during past slow travel times, like after 9/11.


----------



## jsand99

Ariel 1715 said:


> We are in the same boat and when I called they basically said they know nothing other than resort guests with tickets and AP ticket holders will go first in a phased booking and then we would be able to try to get reservations for each park once opened. Not really sure how that will work!


Well it sounds like some like us who will have booked a resort stay up to 11 months in advance could possibly be left on the outside looking in because we haven't purchased our tickets yet. That would be a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I think the problem here is...there isn't even enough availability for DVC members at this point. Yes, there are *some* DVC cash rooms available, but not a ton. And, I don't think they can or will take more DVC inventory, considering, like I said, DVC members are already having a tough time finding availability. And, if they start sliding non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms, that will make it even more difficult.
> 
> I don't know what they CAN do....just offering my perspective that I have no clue what they can do.



Im thinking the period July 11 and on, if some non DVC opens but not others. I don’t think they will arbitrarily be telling people you can come and you can’t based on where they reserved months ago.


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> I think the problem here is...there isn't even enough availability for DVC members at this point. Yes, there are *some* DVC cash rooms available, but not a ton. And, I don't think they can or will take more DVC inventory, considering, like I said, DVC members are already having a tough time finding availability. And, if they start sliding non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms, that will make it even more difficult.
> 
> I don't know what they CAN do....just offering my perspective that I have no clue what they can do.



*All of the DVC resorts are opening on June 22, though, so I don't think Disney would have the need to relocate large numbers of DVC guests, and I don't know for sure but I don't think they would move non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms. Not without trying another lateral hotel or upgrade first.*


----------



## mmackeymouse

jsand99 said:


> Well it sounds like some like us who will have booked a resort stay up to 11 months in advance could possibly be left on the outside looking in because we haven't purchased our tickets yet. That would be a hard pill to swallow.



Or, like us....we have tickets, but they aren't part of a package, nor are they date based. They are third-party tickets, so I do worry that we would not be considered in that decision.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Or, like us....we have tickets, but they aren't part of a package, nor are they date based. They are third-party tickets, so I do worry that we would not be considered in that decision.



Are they linked in MDE?


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *All of the DVC resorts are opening on June 22, though, so I don't think Disney would have the need to relocate large numbers of DVC guests.*



I was referring to after the parks open in July, through August, or however long this whole reservation-situation lasts. 

Someone asked about what would happen to non-DVC stays, and that was my response.


----------



## JenBush

mmackeymouse said:


> Or, like us....we have tickets, but they aren't part of a package, nor are they date based. They are third-party tickets, so I do worry that we would not be considered in that decision.


I think if they are linked to your MDE and you have a resort reservation you would be in that first group


----------



## Jroceagles

mmackeymouse said:


> Or, like us....we have tickets, but they aren't part of a package, nor are they date based. They are third-party tickets, so I do worry that we would not be considered in that decision.


Are they linked already?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> Are they linked in MDE?



Well not yet. We haven't really wanted to attach them to anybody, just in case we want to save them to use in the future. Long story...complicated.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Well not yet. We haven't really wanted to attach them to anybody, just in case we want to save them to use in the future. Long story...complicated.



Then at the current time you do not have existing tickets and would not be reached out to about making a reservation.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> Then at the current time you do not have existing tickets and would not be reached out to about making a reservation.



Right...that's what I said, that we wouldn't be counted as those who have tickets.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Right...that's what I said, that we wouldn't be counted as those who have tickets.



So you need to think about getting them linked soon if you want to be in the group reached out to for reservations.  If not you may not be able to get into the parks.


----------



## Ariel 1715

jsand99 said:


> Well it sounds like some like us who will have booked a resort stay up to 11 months in advance could possibly be left on the outside looking in because we haven't purchased our tickets yet. That would be a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just hope they allow resort guests whether DVC or not first dibs after the reservations with tickets and AP holders!


----------



## Jiminy76

Betty Rohrer said:


> currently it is in the union agreement not sure how Disney can relax without going back to union


Whats to say the CM’s after awhile request from the union that they no longer wish to wear masks. They will have to wear them day in and day out in 100% compliance. This is going to be very difficult on the CM’s far more than it ever will be on the guests.


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> I was referring to after the parks open in July, through August, or however long this whole reservation-situation lasts.
> 
> Someone asked about what would happen to non-DVC stays, and that was my response.



*Ah, ok. I was confused by your DVC response to the non-DVC question, but I amended my previous post to include something pertaining to that possibility as you responded. I think I'm on your page now!

I don't know for sure, obviously, but I don't see any reason why they would move non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms. They would try to move them to another lateral hotel or upgrade them first.

For example, if someone's All Star Music reservation is unavailable because ASMu isn't open, they wouldn't stick that person in a DVC room right off the bat. They would try to get them in at another value resort or at a moderate in a non-DVC room. They certainly wouldn't bump a DVC member to put a non-DVC member in a DVC room.*


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> So you need to think about getting them linked soon if you want to be in the group reached out to for reservations.  If not you may not be able to get into the parks.



I know...it's so stressful. The issue is....do we want to waste 5 day park hoppers, if we can't even park hop...and have reduced experiences/hours? On top of that, some of the people in our party may only go one or two days, so we planned on playing that by ear, and maybe just going ahead and buying a 2-3 day ticket for them, and then saving the 5 day hoppers for down the road. 

And now, here we are, stuck with these tickets that are losing value by the second and not sure what to do with them.


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *Ah, ok. I was confused by your DVC response to the non-DVC question, but I amended my previous post to include something pertaining to that possibility as you responded. I think I'm on your page now!
> 
> I don't know for sure, obviously, but I don't see any reason why they would move non-DVC reservations into DVC rooms. They would try to move them to another lateral hotel or upgrade them first.
> 
> For example, if someone's All Star Music reservation is unavailable because ASMu isn't open, they wouldn't stick that person in a DVC room right off the bat. They would try to get them in at another value resort or at a moderate in a non-DVC room. They certainly wouldn't bump a DVC member to put a non-DVC member in a DVC room.*



Oh of course; that would make the most sense. But, in my mind, I was thinking that only DVC properties would be open initially, which is where my suggestion came from. 

But, perhaps non-DVC properties will be open by the time the parks open...not sure. If the whole point is to keep crowds down, I just assumed they were limiting resorts to DVC rooms. I could be completely off base.


----------



## Ariel 1715

mmackeymouse said:


> I know...it's so stressful. The issue is....do we want to waste 5 day park hoppers, if we can't even park hop...and have reduced experiences/hours? On top of that, some of the people in our party may only go one or two days, so we planned on playing that by ear, and maybe just going ahead and buying a 2-3 day ticket for them, and then saving the 5 day hoppers for down the road.
> 
> And now, here we are, stuck with these tickets that are losing value by the second and not sure what to do with them.


I am in the same boat. We have tickets (non date based) for some of our party but not all and didn't want to link any until we knew they would be opening. I always just assumed if they had reservations they would open it to Resort and DVC guest first.


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh of course; that would make the most sense. But, in my mind, I was thinking that only DVC properties would be open initially, which is where my suggestion came from.
> 
> But, perhaps non-DVC properties will be open by the time the parks open...not sure. If the whole point is to keep crowds down, I just assumed they were limiting resorts to DVC rooms. I could be completely off base.



*Ah, ok. I don't think it's confirmed, but the rumor is that regular resorts should reopen July 11, though it may not be all of them.*


----------



## Remy is Up

So here is what I'm expecting at this moment if the plans that seem to be the most supported come to fruition.
A. Current guests with ressies through July 10th get the opportunity to reserve new dates
B. Anyone july 11th through August 11th will be able to begin reserving Park days if they have a resort booked and valid tickets. 
C. Ap holders will be allowed to book park days. I'm guessing 3 day blocks. Can't book another till the first is passed.
D. Determination of how much capacity there is available  remaining after the first 3 steps by day and open up resort reservations to New guests
E. Once that window closes day guests may purchase tickets
The window rolls nightly to stay on a 30 day schedule. 
Fps will be revised to be more like das or maxpass and will be required for all erides. Lower level attractions will be stand by provided lines are outdoors. No preshows, no parades, no festivals, no fireworks. All restrictions in place
Capacity increases every 2- 3 weeks starting at 20-25%. No relaxing of restrictions or consideration of parades or fireworks for at least 6 weeks.

Could look something like that. Aps will be active but the clock won't be ticking. Its a different world for a while.


----------



## Alana20

disneyfan150 said:


> What resort was unavailable?


Old Key West


----------



## e_yerger

mmackeymouse said:


> I know...it's so stressful. The issue is....do we want to waste 5 day park hoppers, if we can't even park hop...and have reduced experiences/hours? On top of that, some of the people in our party may only go one or two days, so we planned on playing that by ear, and maybe just going ahead and buying a 2-3 day ticket for them, and then saving the 5 day hoppers for down the road.
> 
> And now, here we are, stuck with these tickets that are losing value by the second and not sure what to do with them.


Tickets never lose their value.


----------



## hereforthechurros

e_yerger said:


> I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.
> 
> Answer will come. Patience.


I think what many have been calling for all along is some perspective. The entitled, desperate, even aggressive posts I’ve seen over the past two months have really made me question a lot of things about Disney fans. If you’re lucky enough to have time off this summer, health to travel somewhere, and money to afford a trip anywhere, you’re lucky enough. Step away from the MDE and see some other places, it really is okay.


----------



## jenjersnap

Remy is Up said:


> I get that. Ap holders out of state who are spending a lot of money. I'd say hold off as well



I really wish we could hold off, but, through a sitcom-worthy set of circumstances the past couple years since we purchased DVC, I have a bazillion points to use by 8/31. So Disney guinea pigs we will be, masks on, rolling with whatever hours and mechanism lets us into park (still hoping AP voucher will allow park reservation, maybe that is newbie entitlement, lol) and definitely being kind to CMs. Thanks for the info and perspective you are providing, it has been very helpful!


----------



## tinkerhon

Remy is Up said:


> So here is what I'm expecting at this moment if the plans that seem to be the most supported come to fruition.
> A. Current guests with ressies through July 10th get the opportunity to reserve new dates
> B. Anyone july 11th through August 11th will be able to begin reserving Park days if they have a resort booked and valid tickets.
> C. Ap holders will be allowed to book park days. I'm guessing 3 day blocks. Can't book another till the first is passed.
> D. Determination of how much capacity there is available  remaining after the first 3 steps by day and open up resort reservations to New guests
> E. Once that window closes day guests may purchase tickets
> The window rolls nightly to stay on a 30 day schedule.
> Fps will be revised to be more like das or maxpass and will be required for all erides. Lower level attractions will be stand by provided lines are outdoors. No preshows, no parades, no festivals, no fireworks. All restrictions in place
> Capacity increases every 2- 3 weeks starting at 20-25%. No relaxing of restrictions or consideration of parades or fireworks for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Could look something like that. Aps will be active but the clock won't be ticking. Its a different world for a while.


So, guess safe to cancel my 7/20 desert party ADR  (


----------



## Remy is Up

jenjersnap said:


> I really wish we could hold off, but, through a sitcom-worthy set of circumstances the past couple years since we purchased DVC, I have a bazillion points to use by 8/31. So Disney guinea pigs we will be, masks on, rolling with whatever hours and mechanism lets us into park (still hoping AP voucher will allow park reservation, maybe that is newbie entitlement, lol) and definitely being kind to CMs. Thanks for the info and perspective you are providing, it has been very helpful!


We will be around. We are in state ap and go a ton. So we will be guinea pigs right there with you making the most of the experience. We are doing universal the second weekend they are open. SeaWorld and hopefully bg here in Tampa so we can ride Iron gwazy. And we will be at Disney once it opens as well. Getting our beach days in now.


----------



## Remy is Up

tinkerhon said:


> So, guess safe to cancel my 7/20 desert party ADR  (


Unfortunately  they will likely cancel it for you


----------



## mmackeymouse

Ariel 1715 said:


> I am in the same boat. We have tickets (non date based) for some of our party but not all and didn't want to link any until we knew they would be opening. I always just assumed if they had reservations they would open it to Resort and DVC guest first.



I feel your pain. Yeah, I foolishly thought that having a reservation, especially at a monorail resort (not that it matters other than I know many of the rumors talked about monorail resorts) would put us at the top of the list for those allowed into the park. So, now, I'm sort of scrambling, since I really didn't know what to do. 




e_yerger said:


> Tickets never lose their value.



I didn't really mean monetarily, more tangentially. 

These tickets allowed us 5 days of 100% park hopping for x number of hours....we'll say 72 hours. Now, through no fault of Disney, maybe it's 75% of a park. Well, with the reduced hours, that has gone down to 55 hours, we'll say. These are completely made up numbers. I'm just making an example. Tomorrow or the next day or whenever, we may find out that park hopping won't be allowed. That's what I meant by losing value by the second.


----------



## Mit88

Just caught up on the 10 pages Ive dropped behind in the last 4 hours. Oof. That was a stressful 20 minutes of catching up. A lot of entitlement claims. More “m” word debates. The great pool chair debate of 2020 has begun. Disney isnt opening up with enough stuff. 


Ill say this. The “new” Disney we’ll see at park opening and see it last for (at least) 2 months isnt going to be for everyone. Much of what was announced today has been widely rumored, suggested, and even seen in the form of shopping district guidelines. I get it that a lot of the (non) offerings sucks. I love the fireworks. HEA gives me chills every time I watch it, even when I watch it at home. 

The “m” word isnt *wanted* to be worn by a single person not trying to sell it as a fashion trend. Its just something they need to do, and are 100% in the right to require it. Wearing masks at the pool...whatever. I doubt thats highly restricted. If the resorts arent jammed packed, and people are in the parks all day due to the reservations, there could be enough distancing at the pool deck that after a week or two they may lax the masks while lounging. Thats a guess, could very well be wrong. 

If all the things Disney is asking of guests upon opening are too much for you, or even if you’re worried about being able to handle it a little bit, I dont think its the right time for those of you to go yet. From what ive gathered, most, if not all of the members here seem to have made numerous trips to Disney and planned to go in the future. So if you cancel and wait until things are back to normal(is), no one is going to judge you, and its ok to be mad, or upset. If you werent mad or upset about having to skip a trip you had planned going to a place you love, I’d question your fandom. 

To me, vacations and Disney in general, I’ll always make the best of a bad situation if one arises. At the end of the day the special moments are special because of who you’re with. Whether its family, friends, spouses, children, or even yourself. I’m going down there in August. I’d go opening week if I could, but DVC availability booked up quick where I wanted to stay.


----------



## Remy is Up

mmackeymouse said:


> I feel your pain. Yeah, I foolishly thought that having a reservation, especially at a monorail resort (not that it matters other than I know many of the rumors talked about monorail resorts) would put us at the top of the list for those allowed into the park. So, now, I'm sort of scrambling, since I really didn't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really mean monetarily, more tangentially.
> 
> These tickets allowed us 5 days of 100% park hopping for x number of hours....we'll say 72 hours. Now, through no fault of Disney, maybe it's 75% of a park. Well, with the reduced hours, that has gone down to 55 hours, we'll say. These are completely made up numbers. I'm just making an example. Tomorrow or the next day or whenever, we may find out that park hopping won't be allowed. That's what I meant by losing value by the second.


Yep. And that sucks. I feel for people but noone could've planned for this mess and disney is trying to do things right. I could see them doing something for those people under the circumstances.


----------



## JacknSally

Remy is Up said:


> So here is what I'm expecting at this moment if the plans that seem to be the most supported come to fruition.
> A. Current guests with ressies through July 10th get the opportunity to reserve new dates
> B. Anyone july 11th through August 11th will be able to begin reserving Park days if they have a resort booked and valid tickets.
> C. Ap holders will be allowed to book park days. I'm guessing 3 day blocks. Can't book another till the first is passed.
> D. Determination of how much capacity there is available  remaining after the first 3 steps by day and open up resort reservations to New guests
> E. Once that window closes day guests may purchase tickets
> The window rolls nightly to stay on a 30 day schedule.
> Fps will be revised to be more like das or maxpass and will be required for all erides. Lower level attractions will be stand by provided lines are outdoors. No preshows, no parades, no festivals, no fireworks. All restrictions in place
> Capacity increases every 2- 3 weeks starting at 20-25%. No relaxing of restrictions or consideration of parades or fireworks for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Could look something like that. Aps will be active but the clock won't be ticking. Its a different world for a while.



*Apologies if I’ve missed it. I know I’m assuming that resort guests will get to book park reservations for the length of their stay. Is that what we’re all thinking? 

Do we think APs with resort stays would be able to book for the length of their hotel stay (maybe even length of stay, only up to a certain number of days) or does the 3 day booking for APs (assuming that’s right, I know you said it was a guess) apply to the ones with resort stays, too?*


----------



## tinkerhon

Remy is Up said:


> Unfortunately  they will likely cancel it for you


Yea, figured that would be case - 
Tx!


----------



## Rebma512

andyman8 said:


> When I was an Attractions CM, there were a number of instances when a Passholder would come up to me at the Attraction Entrance and say (not ask) that they should be let through FastPass because of their Annual Pass. I wish I could say they were joking, but that was rarely the case it seems. I even once had a DVC Member tell me she owned part of Disney World and therefore she owned part of me so I should do what she says!  I would never say the majority of those folks are that way (I think it's actually a quite small percentage), but it has become something of a joke amongst CMs. Over time, I met a number of absolutely lovely Passholders and DVC members, and now, as a Passholder myself, I do understand just how hefty a cost it really is (still not an excuse) and am definitely the butt of many jokes amongst my CM friends.
> 
> So how does this relate to the topic of this thread? Everyone, please try to be extra kind and considerate to the CMs when you return to WDW. Today was wonderful news for most of us, and while I'm sure CMs are thrilled to have an end date in sight, they're also being asked to stick it out for another month. Many of them have still not seen an unemployment check and some learned today they may not see another check for another month and a half. Whatever they ask you to do or whatever potentially upsetting news they may have to deliver, just remember it's not their fault; they're just the messenger and are adapting to this new normal as well.
> 
> I know everyone is worried about their FP+ plans and ADRs and the good news is that Disney has a whole team of CMs right now dedicated to assessing everyone's plans and working hard to try to fit everyone they can in within these new parameters. They could've just cancelled everything, but they've hit the pause button to try to take care of our FastPasses, ADRs, resort stays, and passes. As frustrating as this all is (and trust me, I feel that), the CMs are the folks that are going to get us through these changes.
> 
> I can't tell you how proud and in awe I am of so many CMs right now. In a situation like this (i.e. a furlough), they'd have every right to be so angry, jaded, and upset, but I've not seen anything but appreciative and positive posts from them: eager to get back to work and make magic for their guests. These are people who truly love what they do and truly love making people like us happy. I wish I could share with you all the posts online I've seen over the last few months from CMs; they'd bring a smile to everyone's faces. I don't mean to sound preachy.


Preach on


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Remy is Up said:


> So here is what I'm expecting at this moment if the plans that seem to be the most supported come to fruition.
> A. Current guests with ressies through July 10th get the opportunity to reserve new dates
> B. Anyone july 11th through August 11th will be able to begin reserving Park days if they have a resort booked and valid tickets.
> C. Ap holders will be allowed to book park days. I'm guessing 3 day blocks. Can't book another till the first is passed.
> D. Determination of how much capacity there is available  remaining after the first 3 steps by day and open up resort reservations to New guests
> E. Once that window closes day guests may purchase tickets
> The window rolls nightly to stay on a 30 day schedule.
> Fps will be revised to be more like das or maxpass and will be required for all erides. *Lower level attractions will be stand by provided lines are outdoors.* No preshows, no parades, no festivals, no fireworks. All restrictions in place
> Capacity increases every 2- 3 weeks starting at 20-25%. No relaxing of restrictions or consideration of parades or fireworks for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> Could look something like that. Aps will be active but the clock won't be ticking. Its a different world for a while.


What does this mean for the non e-rides (I'm thinking 3 Caballeros, Livin' with the Land, Seas, Pavilion, Little Mermaid)? While not HUGE draws, they are very enjoyable for my family.  Also, what of non live-performer "shows"?  Hall of Presidents, CoP, Country Bears come to mind.  Just trying to wrap my head around keeping early August or moving to Thanksgiving week.  Anything you can provide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh of course; that would make the most sense. But, in my mind, I was thinking that only DVC properties would be open initially, which is where my suggestion came from.
> 
> But, perhaps non-DVC properties will be open by the time the parks open...not sure. If the whole point is to keep crowds down, I just assumed they were limiting resorts to DVC rooms. I could be completely off base.


I agree if I’m following correctly. Perhaps resorts with non-DVC and DVC rooms will be where people are moved to if necessary. That’s a good amount of resorts and since DVC has to be open anyway, it makes sense to have these resorts the main resorts for now. Plus many of them have alternate transport which will be very important.


----------



## Remy is Up

Mit88 said:


> Just caught up on the 10 pages Ive dropped behind in the last 4 hours. Oof. That was a stressful 20 minutes of catching up. A lot of entitlement claims. More “m” word debates. The great pool chair debate of 2020 has begun. Disney isnt opening up with enough stuff.
> 
> 
> Ill say this. The “new” Disney we’ll see at park opening and see it last for (at least) 2 months isnt going to be for everyone. Much of what was announced today has been widely rumored, suggested, and even seen in the form of shopping district guidelines. I get it that a lot of the (non) offerings sucks. I love the fireworks. HEA gives me chills every time I watch it, even when I watch it at home.
> 
> The “m” word isnt *wanted* to be worn by a single person not trying to sell it as a fashion trend. Its just something they need to do, and are 100% in the right to require it. Wearing masks at the pool...whatever. I doubt thats highly restricted. If the resorts arent jammed packed, and people are in the parks all day due to the reservations, there could be enough distancing at the pool deck that after a week or two they may lax the masks while lounging. Thats a guess, could very well be wrong.
> 
> If all the things Disney is asking of guests upon opening are too much for you, or even if you’re worried about being able to handle it a little bit, I dont think its the right time for those of you to go yet. From what ive gathered, most, if not all of the members here seem to have made numerous trips to Disney and planned to go in the future. So if you cancel and wait until things are back to normal(is), no one is going to judge you, and its ok to be mad, or upset. If you werent mad or upset about having to skip a trip you had planned going to a place you love, I’d question your fandom.
> 
> To me, vacations and Disney in general, I’ll always make the best of a bad situation if one arises. At the end of the day the special moments are special because of who you’re with. Whether its family, friends, spouses, children, or even yourself. I’m going down there in August. I’d go opening week if I could, but DVC availability booked up quick where I wanted to stay.


Can I like this 200 times?  Lol


----------



## Remy is Up

JacknSally said:


> *Apologies if I’ve missed it. I know I’m assuming that resort guests will get to book park reservations for the length of their stay. Is that what we’re all thinking?
> 
> Do we think APs with resort stays would be able to book for the length of their hotel stay (maybe even length of stay, only up to a certain number of days) or does the 3 day booking for APs (assuming that’s right, I know you said it was a guess) apply to the ones with resort stays, too?*


Length of stay. I was referring to local like us or off site ap holders. Should've clarified that


----------



## hereforthechurros

tinkerhon said:


> So, guess safe to cancel my 7/20 desert party ADR  (


Wdw announced no fireworks. Not sure what other info you need?


----------



## Remy is Up

sullivan.kscott said:


> What does this mean for the non e-rides (I'm thinking 3 Caballeros, Livin' with the Land, Seas, Pavilion, Little Mermaid)? While not HUGE draws, they are very enjoyable for my family.  Also, what of non live-performer "shows"?  Hall of Presidents, CoP, Country Bears come to mind.  Just trying to wrap my head around keeping early August or moving to Thanksgiving week.  Anything you can provide is greatly appreciated.


all of those lower tier indoor attractions could be dropped into fp easily. If any of the indoor shows are opened it will be with very limited capacity and honestly I wouldn't expect them to open for at least 6-8 weeks. Indoor close groups are not something anyone wants right now.


----------



## shoegal9

MrsBooch said:


> yes that is ridiculous which is why i don't think that it will be required.
> 
> I think the CDC guidelines ask that people just pop it back on if they need to run to the restroom or go to a food service area outside of their pool area. I haven't read one article, item, bulletin, or guideline that suggests you have to wear a mask inside a body of water.



Yup! That is called water boarding. I hear it’s not pleasant.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

fla4fun said:


> They could only open the 4th floor of CR, with barriers to block off the tower elevators and escalators to lower floors.  That would not be difficult to do at all, and they could have limited dining and shopping open with access to the monorail.  They would not have to open the hotel itself for overnight guests.  I would not expect all the restaurants at the resorts to open at once either, both from an occupancy and supplier standpoint.



I am imagining that they will, largely because the parks are closing early; they have the best chance of spreading out the maximum number of guests by dispersing them to resorts to have dinner and drinks.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Remy is Up said:


> Yep. And that sucks. I feel for people but noone could've planned for this mess and disney is trying to do things right. I could see them doing something for those people under the circumstances.




No, I get it. I don't intend to call and complain. I don't blame anyone. It just...stinks. 

Right now, it seems like the two options are not use the tickets and maybe/probably not get into the parks or use these hugely valuable tickets for a less valuable experience. I just wish there was a third option, that's all. Maybe the opportunity to buy other tickets...maybe even (pie in the sky dreams here) discounted tickets. That would be fantastic. 

If they wanted to offer me the Cinderella Castle suite....that would be okay too.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mmackeymouse said:


> If they wanted to offer me the Cinderella Castle suite....that would be okay too.



Safest place in the park


----------



## gottalovepluto

tinkerhon said:


> So, guess safe to cancel my 7/20 desert party ADR  (


Yep  if you cancel now I wonder if you’ll get your refund processed faster than waiting for Disney to cancel?


----------



## zumfelde

Letsoflyakite said:


> I don't think you are overthinking it.
> 
> I've been neutral on masks, not for them or against them.  But one thing that I have noticed, most decent people are trying to avoid others at all costs....like they have the plague.  I see no reason that strangers would want to snuggle up against your beach chair in the pool area specifically.


Just doesn't make sense at a resort  like Hilton Head to require mask when not in room except if you go in lobby or store. Wide walkways all over resort and agree mask at a pool is just not using common sense.


----------



## Remy is Up

shoegal9 said:


> Yup! That is called water boarding. I hear it’s not pleasant.


I spit my drink out. Great response


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Remy is Up said:


> all of those lower tier indoor attractions could be dropped into fp easily. If any of the indoor shows are opened it will be with very limited capacity and honestly I wouldn't expect them to open for at least 6-8 weeks. Indoor close groups are not something anyone wants right now.


Kinda what I thought.  Though, every other row in the Jamboree or "clustering" families on the peripheries of CoP would make for a decent AC respite as they're more spread out than, say, Star Tours or even iasw.  I was hoping that without live performers those might live on (especially because Muppets).


----------



## rteetz

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/27/media/disney-world-open-bob-chapek/index.html


----------



## SarahC97

Remy is Up said:


> all of those lower tier indoor attractions could be dropped into fp easily. If any of the indoor shows are opened it will be with very limited capacity and honestly I wouldn't expect them to open for at least 6-8 weeks. Indoor close groups are not something anyone wants right now.


I guess tears will be the chaser for my wine since it sounds like Country Bears will be a no-go.


----------



## Remy is Up

if people are insistent on not listening to cms on social distancing and masks like they were at world of disney today they will ruin things. Being told over and over. Space out. Put your mask on.. one guy told a cm to go away.. i will be happy because soon,, People are going to be told to leave and universal will indeed set the tone on that. This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Remy is Up

sullivan.kscott said:


> Kinda what I thought.  Though, every other row in the Jamboree or "clustering" families on the peripheries of CoP would make for a decent AC respite as they're more spread out than, say, Star Tours or even iasw.  I was hoping that without live performers those might live on (especially because Muppets).


There are multiple options currently being considered for indoor shows. But safety takes precedence and i don't think they will open initially. At least again, based on what seems to have the most support. But as we know. That can change.


----------



## mmackeymouse

sullivan.kscott said:


> Kinda what I thought.  Though, every other row in the Jamboree or "clustering" families on the peripheries of CoP would make for a decent AC respite as they're more spread out than, say, Star Tours or even iasw.  I was hoping that without live performers those might live on (especially because Muppets).



You make a great point in that...not only are the hours taking away the coolest times of the day, not only will people be in masks, but a lot of the AC breaks will be taken away too. Ugh, this is rough.


Now, personally....I've been in the Hall of Presidents when it was social distancing before social distancing was a thing.  
I think HoP wouldn't be too terribly hard to open up with distancing measures.


----------



## kverdon

We have a stay at AKL Kidani for July 4th to 11th.  We are DVC members and AP but are staying this time on a cash reservation. The reference to the DVC resorts being open to ”members and guests” gives us hope that our reservation should be ok.  The timing of the parks reopening was a bit bitter sweet as we only get one shot at the parks on our last day. We knew that was a possibility and really don’t mind just hanging out with the animals. It will be interesting to see what restaurants will be open, they all show no availability right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SarahC97 said:


> I guess tears will be the chaser for my wine since it sounds like Country Bears will be a no-go.



Now that’s a deal breaker for my kid! She’s obsessed with Big Al.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> if people are insistent on not listening to cms on social distancing and masks like they were at world of disney today they will ruin things. Being told over and over. Space out. Put your mask on.. one guy told a cm to go away.. i will be happy because soon,, People are going to be told to leave and universal will indeed set the tone on that. This is why we can't have nice things



Possibly the most exciting part of everything you’ve shared, the idea that Disney is actually going to enforce their own rules. Here’s hoping!


----------



## JenBush

sullivan.kscott said:


> Kinda what I thought.  Though, every other row in the Jamboree or "clustering" families on the peripheries of CoP would make for a decent AC respite as they're more spread out than, say, Star Tours or even iasw.  I was hoping that without live performers those might live on (especially because Muppets).


I think shows like that might be open since they could easily spread out groups by seating parties strategically and they would be a nice thing for people to do while waiting on their virtual queue return time rather than clogging up walkways and shops.


----------



## fla4fun

.


mmackeymouse said:


> No, I get it. I don't intend to call and complain. I don't blame anyone. It just...stinks.
> 
> Right now, it seems like the two options are not use the tickets and maybe/probably not get into the parks or use these hugely valuable tickets for a less valuable experience. I just wish there was a third option, that's all. Maybe the opportunity to buy other tickets...maybe even (pie in the sky dreams here) discounted tickets. That would be fantastic.
> 
> If they wanted to offer me the Cinderella Castle suite....that would be okay too.


Somehow I doubt we will see much in the way of discounted ticket right now, since they don’t want more people buying in, they want less.  I mean, you could buy some base tickets instead of your park hoppers, and they will be cheaper, but they will also have a reduced value to you if they are the normal price, based on your explanation of the reduced value of the PH.

The only way we are seeing discounts of any kind, in my opinion, is if we get to the point where occupancy is no longer an issue as far as regulations are concerned, but people don’t want to travel so they aren’t filling the rooms.  I am on the fence as far as this goes, because the people here on the DIS are a small percentage of the overall guests who visit Disney.  Most of us would be there in a heartbeat once all restrictions are lifted.  I don’t know if the general population feels the same.  Maybe? Maybe not?

Oh, and it all stinks like a carton of milk left in a hot car for a couple weeks until it explodes (my co worker never got that smell out of her car . . .).


----------



## disneyfan150

What an emotional day . . .
During the Task Force meeting this morning, I was on the phone changing my resort reservations and ticket dates minutes after the opening dates were announced.  I called the Disney resort reservation line, UT, and the the Disney ticket phone line. Then, I had to go to work without having much of a chance to process the change. Later in the afternoon, I realized I lost all my ADRs and FPs due to the date change. It was sad. Now, I have been reading this thread trying to take it all in.  

Thanks for all the information! This self diagnosed OCD planner appreciates the insight.

On the bright side, if Shop Disney comes through with my July mask order, I may have my character mask for my trip.


----------



## RamblingMad

Remy is Up said:


> if people are insistent on not listening to cms on social distancing and masks like they were at world of disney today they will ruin things. Being told over and over. Space out. Put your mask on.. one guy told a cm to go away.. i will be happy because soon,, People are going to be told to leave and universal will indeed set the tone on that. This is why we can't have nice things



Basically, asymptomatic people will show up at the park, ignore the mask rule, and spread COVID-19.  People will get sick.  And we might have to close down again, which would be bad.  So wear a mask so things don't get bad.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> I think what many have been calling for all along is some perspective. The entitled, desperate, even aggressive posts I’ve seen over the past two months have really made me question a lot of things about Disney fans. If you’re lucky enough to have time off this summer, health to travel somewhere, and money to afford a trip anywhere, you’re lucky enough. Step away from the MDE and see some other places, it really is okay.


What I don’t get is ppl who are on message boards for discussions about Disney who come here to say things like your post. I can see if this was a board to discuss Covid or any other serious topics & ppl were complaining about their Disney trip. But it’s a board to discuss Disney & thread to discuss park reopening so we get it, the world sucks & some ppl are luckier than others, but that doesn’t mean ppl can’t complain about their current Disney-related situation here.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> What I don’t get is ppl who are on message boards for discussions about Disney who come here to say things like your post. I can see if this was a board to discuss Covid or any other serious topics & ppl were complaining about their Disney trip. But it’s a board to discuss Disney & thread to discuss park reopening so we get it, the world sucks & some ppl are luckier than others, but that doesn’t mean ppl can’t complain about their current Disney-related situation here.


This.


----------



## Remy is Up

mmackeymouse said:


> You make a great point in that...not only are the hours taking away the coolest times of the day, not only will people be in masks, but a lot of the AC breaks will be taken away too. Ugh, this is rough.
> 
> 
> Now, personally....I've been in the Hall of Presidents when it was social distancing before social distancing was a thing.
> I think HoP wouldn't be too terribly hard to open up with distancing measures.


The first thing my wife said after we had dinner with a friend and the possibility of no indoor shows came up was. Ac breaks. Lol. If people prove they can listen to cms and adhere to rules on distancing. The shows could.open with lower capacity sooner than later. The issue is the rush to get into the shows all at once. A new plan would be implemented for that


----------



## mmackeymouse

fla4fun said:


> .
> 
> Somehow I doubt we will see much in the way of discounted ticket right now, since they don’t want more people buying in, they want less.  *I mean, you could buy some base tickets instead of your park hoppers*, and they will be cheaper, but they will also have a reduced value to you if they are the normal price, based on your explanation of the reduced value of the PH.
> 
> The only way we are seeing discounts of any kind, in my opinion, is if we get to the point where occupancy is no longer an issue as far as regulations are concerned, but people don’t want to travel so they aren’t filling the rooms.  I am on the fence as far as this goes, because the people here on the DIS are a small percentage of the overall guests who visit Disney.  Most of us would be there in a heartbeat once all restrictions are lifted.  I don’t know if the general population feels the same.  Maybe? Maybe not?
> 
> Oh, and it all stinks like a carton of milk left in a hot car for a couple weeks until it explodes (my co worker never got that smell out of her car . . .).



Well, that was our plan....or at least was one of our plans. We were kind of waiting to see what the status of the parks was before we decided if using our PH was worth it, and if not, buy base tickets instead. But...now there is the freeze on buying tickets, so I'm stuck. 

No, I certainly wouldn't expect to see a widely public discount on tickets.....I more meant for people with resort reservations. A goodwill gesture, I guess you could say. And for people with date-based PH, maybe some sort of credit. I dunno.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Disney will be playing the long game so that can stay open thru this. They will need to start with a baseline set of rules and will enforce them to the point of making guests a little frustrated. If it takes asking people to leave and pro rating them out, then they will get that reputation and stay open for those that will accept the changes needed.


----------



## zumfelde

e_yerger said:


> I think a lot of people are angry right now because we don’t have answers.
> 
> Answer will come. Patience.


But Disney has trained us to make hotel reservations a year in advance and dinning reservations 6 months early and FP at 60 days but they cant give us answers 6 weeks ahead of time. We all know they had this plan made up before today.


----------



## Remy is Up

RamblingMad said:


> Basically, asymptomatic people will show up at the park, ignore the mask rule, and spread COVID-19.  People will get sick.  And we might have to close down again, which would be bad.  So wear a mask so things don't get bad.


And those people won't be allowed in or asked to leave. The parks won't play with this restriction.


----------



## PixarBall

Remy is Up said:


> if people are insistent on not listening to cms on social distancing and masks like they were at world of disney today they will ruin things. Being told over and over. Space out. Put your mask on.. one guy told a cm to go away.. i will be happy because soon,, People are going to be told to leave and universal will indeed set the tone on that. This is why we can't have nice things



that is what I’m curious about. How will they enforce these rules. Surely you will get people who will buy tickets and not comply. Then you could have situations were the crowd sees and gets angry with people. If we have to wear masks why not this person. Happened in a supermarket when a woman took her mask off and everyone went crazy screaming at her until she left. Then you have situations where Wisconsin had it’s most cases after reopening 2 weeks ago. This whole thing is still such a mess and far from over. Just listen to these poor people doing their jobs. The world isn’t about you. Go to a park with no masks if you don’t like it.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep  if you cancel now I wonder if you’ll get your refund processed faster than waiting for Disney to cancel?



Thanks! Thought same!


----------



## LSUmiss

I hope they put an official list of what attractions will be available before asking ppl to reserve park days.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Here's one positive. Stressing about this takes away my attention from stressing about our cruise.


----------



## Raggou

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they put an official list of what attractions will be available before asking ppl to reserve park days.


SAME


----------



## tlmadden73

RamblingMad said:


> Basically, asymptomatic people will show up at the park, ignore the mask rule, and spread COVID-19.  People will get sick.  And we might have to close down again, which would be bad.  So wear a mask so things don't get bad.


I think people won't "ignore" the mask rule as much as .. lose it, drop it, get it wet, take it off because they are about to pass out, take it off because they are drinking and eating and forget to put it back on, let it drop off their nose and just not put it back on, etc. 

With a limited capacity, mask and social distancing will be easy to enforce .. start to increase capacity and it will be near impossible.

Restricted or not, masks or not, there will be a lot of people, from all over, in one place and the virus could spread. There is no stopping it really. Just know people aren't going to follow the rules, and take that risk assessment yourself on whether to go to WDW or not.  Then do what you can for YOURSELF to feel and be safe there and let's not worry what everyone else will do or not do.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they put an official list of what attractions will be available before asking ppl to reserve park days.


I would assume so. The indoor shows appear to be the main thing that is still in limbo.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Remy is Up said:


> The first thing my wife said after we had dinner with a friend and the possibility of no indoor shows came up was. Ac breaks. Lol. If people prove they can listen to cms and adhere to rules on distancing. The shows could.open with lower capacity sooner than later. The issue is the rush to get into the shows all at once. A new plan would be implemented for that


Here’s to people following the rules so that by weeks 3 &/or 4 my family can enjoy Honeydew and some corny Monsters, inc jokes!  “It’s a great big beautiful tomorrow ...”
For real though, don’t mess this up, people.


----------



## CCostner

This may have already been discussed... parks open at 8, 9, 10, 11 and close at 6, 7, 8, 9. Transportation has to be a huge issue, so that seems to possibly be driving some of the park hours. We wouldn’t make a trip with the new requirements, reduced experiences and hours (which we haven’t been happy with in a long time anyways). Very interested to see how the new reservation system works.


----------



## fla4fun

Remy is Up said:


> The first thing my wife said after we had dinner with a friend and the possibility of no indoor shows came up was. Ac breaks. Lol. If people prove they can listen to cms and adhere to rules on distancing. The shows could.open with lower capacity sooner than later. The issue is the rush to get into the shows all at once. A new plan would be implemented for that


A lot of the animatronic shows could go forward with appropriate spacing IF people are willing to do so.  It would mean making some rows completely closed, and people not taking the barrier down or stepping over the seat back to access the closed seats (both of which I have witnessed in the past).  It would mean every party leaving at least five to six empty seats between themselves and the next party, even if it means they don’t get those center seats.  For shows that don’t have individual seats, how will people know where to stop If Disney doesn’t tell them? There were examples of this when DS opened, where people spaced correctly so long as there were markings on the ground, but tended to tighten the line when there weren’t.  I know I could abide by the rules, and most of the people here could as well.  But I don’t have enough faith in the average Disney guest to trust that everyone would comply.  So I will understand if those shows aren’t open right away, as much as I wish they could be.


----------



## SarahC97

Remy is Up said:


> I would assume so. The indoor shows appear to be the main thing that is still in limbo.


Any word on Rise of the Resistance? I haven't experienced that yet and I soooo want to.


----------



## fla4fun

mmackeymouse said:


> Well, that was our plan....or at least was one of our plans. We were kind of waiting to see what the status of the parks was before we decided if using our PH was worth it, and if not, buy base tickets instead. But...now there is the freeze on buying tickets, so I'm stuck.
> 
> No, I certainly wouldn't expect to see a widely public discount on tickets.....I more meant for people with resort reservations. A goodwill gesture, I guess you could say. And for people with date-based PH, maybe some sort of credit. I dunno.



I wonder if there are any third party companies selling tickets right now . . .

I do hope you will ask about a refund of the PH portion before you use the tickets, if you do have to use them for this trip.  The worst that could happen is they say no.  Even if it’s a third party ticket I would at least ask. You might get a credit on a gift card or something.  After all, you would hop if you could, but you can’t. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! I hope you find a way to make it work.


----------



## JenBush

fla4fun said:


> A lot of the animatronic shows could go forward with appropriate spacing IF people are willing to do so.  It would mean making some rows completely closed, and people not taking the barrier down or stepping over the seat back to access the closed seats (both of which I have witnessed in the past).  It would mean every party leaving at least five to six empty seats between themselves and the next party, even if it means they don’t get those center seats.  For shows that don’t have individual seats, how will people know where to stop If Disney doesn’t tell them? There were examples of this when DS opened, where people spaced correctly so long as there were markings on the ground, but tended to tighten the line when there weren’t.  I know I could abide by the rules, and most of the people here could as well.  But I don’t have enough faith in the average Disney guest to trust that everyone would comply.  So I will understand if those shows aren’t open right away, as much as I wish they could be.



I’ve heard people say masks are important for situations in which physical distancing isn’t possible. Maybe for shows they encourage and set up seats for physical distancing, but if two parties end up say 4ft apart instead of 6ft apart, but everyone is wearing masks it won’t be too big of a deal?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Spaceguy55 said:


> Disney will be playing the long game so that can stay open thru this. They will need to start with a baseline set of rules and will enforce them to the point of making guests a little frustrated. If it takes asking people to leave and pro rating them out, then they will get that reputation and stay open for those that will accept the changes needed.


Great post.  Makes total sense.  However, when folks start passing out from the heat...things could change real quick.  I hope the unintended consequences have been accounted for by Disney better than the lockdowns have.  With that said, I'm looking forward to our end of August trip.


----------



## PixarBall

LSUmiss said:


> I hope they put an official list of what attractions will be available before asking ppl to reserve park days.


Not all attractions will be open on any given day???


----------



## Betty Rohrer

DGsAtBLT said:


> Possibly the most exciting part of everything you’ve shared, the idea that Disney is actually going to enforce their own rules. Here’s hoping!


they do enforce ride height rules already and as this is a safety rule stands a better chance than smoking or stroller rules


----------



## fla4fun

PixarBall said:


> Not all attractions will be open on any given day???


They may not open all of them at first, so it would be nice to know if your favorites are open before committing to a particular park.  For example, if HM and PP were not open in MK, I would rather go to Epcot.  I don’t think they will change what is available on a daily basis, but as restrictions loosen and occupancy goes up, they will need additional capacity and may open more attractions under those conditions. There has been talk that theater type shows, particularly those with live performers, will not open right away.  It would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## LSUmiss

Letsoflyakite said:


> Great post.  Makes total sense.  However, when folks start passing out from the heat...things could change real quick.  I hope the unintended consequences have been accounted for by Disney better than the lockdowns have.  With that said, I'm looking forward to our end of August trip.


I’m interested to see how they work out the areas where you are allowed to take a mask break. It’s just really ridiculous to me that ppl will have to walk around outside at least 6ft away from anyone else with a mask on. If capacity is as low as it seems like it will be in the beginning, there should be no problem staying away from others when outside.


----------



## mmackeymouse

fla4fun said:


> I wonder if there are any third party companies selling tickets right now . . .
> 
> I do hope you will ask about a refund of the PH portion before you use the tickets, if you do have to use them for this trip.  The worst that could happen is they say no.  Even if it’s a third party ticket I would at least ask. You might get a credit on a gift card or something.  After all, you would hop if you could, but you can’t. Nothing ventured, nothing gained! I hope you find a way to make it work.



Thanks! They actually were not a third party ticket. They were purchased directly from the Mouse. 

Sam's Club is still selling tickets. The problem with that is, it would be a dated ticket. You can buy a non-dated ticket, but it's a fair amount higher. So, if we get the dated ticket....then we find out that park hopping will be allowed, and we could have just used the original tickets.....it's hard to figure out what to do.


----------



## LSUmiss

fla4fun said:


> They may not open all of them at first, so it would be nice to know if your favorites are open before committing to a particular park.  For example, if HM and PP were not open in MK, I would rather go to Epcot.  I don’t think they will change what is available on a daily basis, but as restrictions loosen and occupancy goes up, they will need additional capacity and may open more attractions under those conditions. There has been talk that theater type shows, particularly those with live performers, will not open right away.  It would be nice to know for sure.


And for us, we may do a shorter trip depending on how much is open.


----------



## tcherjen

I’m sorry guys-
The stars aligned for the perfect FP selections
Then like the last time and the time before, I am not able to use them-
Uggg  I spent a lot of time getting them and rescheduling park days.
I am seriously hoping our newly rescheduled dates of July 19-24 happen. Then again I am booked at FQ and you guys are well aware of my luck!!!


----------



## westie55

The indoor shows will be the straw that breaks the camel's back for us. I hate the thought of wearing a mask in the oppressive heat and trying to keep one on my 4 year old, but I'm willing to try it. I don't like losing fireworks, but ok. No character meals is another major loss because my kids are at the perfect age. I will hold out for more answers, but even though July 23 will be open, I feel our trip slipping away


----------



## brockash

LSUmiss said:


> And for us, we may do a shorter trip depending on how much is open.


Yes, this was the first thing my family (we usually do a large extended family trip each yr) discussed.  If so much is being cut; we don't need as much time there.  We're not even sure if we're going to go at this point just due to all the cut hrs, not opening water parks, chance of limited to no shows - I mean that's half of Disney,) but if we do we've already decided we'll be cutting at least 2 days from it.  I just don't feel like it's worth me taking 2 extra days off from work at this point. 

Honestly, today was kinda a blow for us...we were excited and expected similar limitations like the other parks, but it's been nothing but bad news from this morning.  We were pretty surprised and disappointed by all of it.


----------



## rteetz

Universal is the guinea pig here. We shall see how masks in the parks go. So far people are mostly compliant at both City Walk and Disney Springs. Yes there have been problems but I don't think anyone expected everything to be perfect. 

Disney knows what they are getting into. If they thought there would be major compliance issues, you'd see the opening date even later. 

So far there have been no reports at City Walk and Disney Springs of people passing out due to masks. Disney will also have areas in the parks for mask removal. Disney is certainly doing the best they can there.


----------



## Remy is Up

SarahC97 said:


> Any word on Rise of the Resistance? I haven't experienced that yet and I soooo want to.


Haven't heard the plan for rotr or sge yet. I know both were being planned on in some format. I just don't know what the format is. I know there have been lengthy discussions about a lot of the attractions and how to space the guests out. Each one will have its own particular set of standards and processes to follow guidelines for safety. I believe the shows are the biggest issue due to the gathering of guests in waiting areas. Even with reduced seating capacity , as someone previously mentioned, it is hard to trust people to follow rules and keep distancing in waiting areas. That has been proven in pictures the past few days at universal, Disney springs today, beaches, bars etc. Now Disney will be strict on the masks as they should be. All the parks will be. But sometimes the business has to take the opportunity to be selfish away from people.


----------



## LSUmiss

westie55 said:


> The indoor shows will be the straw that breaks the camel's back for us. I hate the thought of wearing a mask in the oppressive heat and trying to keep one on my 4 year old, but I'm willing to try it. I don't like losing fireworks, but ok. No character meals is another major loss because my kids are at the perfect age. I will hold out for more answers, but even though July 23 will be open, I feel our trip slipping away


I think that’s what concerns me. I’m willing to try to the mask too in July heat, but if most indoor things are closed AND ppl are expected to wear masks all day outside in the heat with no respite, that’s just absurd. Ppl will be dropping like flies.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Yeah, if they cut out the indoor shows or for that matter indoor areas, where are people suppose to go to breathe 75 degree AC air and get a break from the sauna outside?


----------



## brockash

westie55 said:


> The indoor shows will be the straw that breaks the camel's back for us. I hate the thought of wearing a mask in the oppressive heat and trying to keep one on my 4 year old, but I'm willing to try it. I don't like losing fireworks, but ok. No character meals is another major loss because my kids are at the perfect age. I will hold out for more answers, but even though July 23 will be open, I feel our trip slipping away


That's where we're at too...and we're crazy big Disney fans who usually go multiple times a year and haven't missed a year in 2 decades, but if there are no indoor shows we can't do it.  That's half of Disney and in the summer months gives us a break and a/c. I don't like any of it, but can live and deal with some...especially those things that I feel would be really difficult for them to do, but things like reducing hrs., not opening water parks and possibly no shows??? It really wouldn't be that hard to social distance and it just makes it clear it's way more about money than safety.  I'm hoping things change, but not feeling good about the direction right now.


----------



## Remy is Up

westie55 said:


> The indoor shows will be the straw that breaks the camel's back for us. I hate the thought of wearing a mask in the oppressive heat and trying to keep one on my 4 year old, but I'm willing to try it. I don't like losing fireworks, but ok. No character meals is another major loss because my kids are at the perfect age. I will hold out for more answers, but even though July 23 will be open, I feel our trip slipping away


Its unfortunate and I feel for you but under new restrictions many people will be better off delaying trips


----------



## rteetz

Letsoflyakite said:


> Yeah, if they cut out the indoor shows or for that matter indoor areas, where are people suppose to go to breathe 75 degree AC air and get a break from the sauna outside?


I think people are forgetting Disney said there would be zones for being without a mask. No we don't know what they will look like yet but thats what has been said.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I think people are forgetting Disney said they would be zones for being without a mask. No we don't know what they will look like yet but thats what has been said.


That’s really the only reason I’m holding out hope for my July trip. I’m waiting to see what this will look like.


----------



## Remy is Up

brockash said:


> That's where we're at too...and we're crazy big Disney fans who usually go multiple times a year and haven't missed a year in 2 decades, but if there are no indoor shows we can't do it.  That's half of Disney and in the summer months gives us a break and a/c. I don't like any of it, but can live and deal with some...especially those things that I feel would be really difficult for them to do, but things like reducing hrs., not opening water parks and possibly no shows??? It really wouldn't be that hard to social distance and it just makes it clear it's way more about money than safety.  I'm hoping things change, but not feeling good about the direction right now.


Its all about safety. Not money. Safety of not only guests but cms as well. Honoring their responsibility to keep their cms safe and abide by agreed to union terms. You can say its money. I'm telling you its not. If disney just wanted money I assure you orange county and the state wouldn't blink if they just did whatever they wanted and made all the money they could. Trust me this  plan costs them more money than you realize.


----------



## skeeter31

Remy is Up said:


> Its unfortunate and I feel for you but under new restrictions many people will be better off delaying trips


Completely agree. I don’t understand the sentiment around here that Disney was basically going to open up to what it was prior to COVID. It was always going to be massive changes and limitations when they did decide to reopen. But people on here have been expecting their normal summer vacation to proceed as if nothing has happened. Unfortunately WDW is going to be a different animal for a while. It’s most likely going to cater mainly to locals and DVC who have to use their points. I live less than an hour away and I don’t think I’ll go near the parks before September. We have a 4 nighter planned for then, and even that I’m not sure we’re going to go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I think people are forgetting Disney said they would be zones for being without a mask. No we don't know what they will look like yet but thats what has been said.



I can see it kind of being like one of the “OMG people took their masks off!” pictures from Disney Springs opening. The one where people had spaced themselves apart from other parties at I think the stage area and sat on the benches without their masks.

Actually, wouldn’t a theatre not currently being used for its show would be a great place? Lots of seats and room, indoors, and A/C. Kind of like how they turned the Canada theatre to the apple orchard during F&W last year.


----------



## MrsBooch

This is just me but I dont know if I would be cancelling trips at this time based on the high level overview guidelines provided and some speculation. 

I mean, it's literally day one. We only know open dates. They said more would be coming.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Its all about safety. Not money. Safety of not only guests but cms as well. Honoring their responsibility to keep their cms safe and abide by agreed to union terms. You can say its money. I'm telling you its not. If disney just wanted money I assure you orange county and the state wouldn't blink if they just did whatever they wanted and made all the money they could. Trust me this  plan costs them more money than you realize.


I think pp means if it’s not safe to open without so many cuts, then maybe they shouldn’t open unless it’s about $$.


----------



## fla4fun

mmackeymouse said:


> Thanks! They actually were not a third party ticket. They were purchased directly from the Mouse.
> 
> Sam's Club is still selling tickets. The problem with that is, it would be a dated ticket. You can buy a non-dated ticket, but it's a fair amount higher. So, if we get the dated ticket....then we find out that park hopping will be allowed, and we could have just used the original tickets.....it's hard to figure out what to do.


Sorry, I thought you mentioned a few pages back that they were third party tickets. If they are Disney purchased tickets, I have a feeling that they will work with you to credit the PH if they aren’t allowing hopping. Definitely ask about it.  But make sure you do it before you use them.  Sometimes using them really reduces your options.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Remy is Up said:


> Yep. And that sucks. I feel for people but noone could've planned for this mess and disney is trying to do things right. I could see them doing something for those people under the circumstances.



I really hope you’re right. I have July 18 room only reservations. We all have AP. My problem will be that 2 in my group, my son and his girlfriend, both have FL resident silver AP. You can only upgrade to gold in person. Disney gave me some sort of placeholder In MDE that allowed me to book FastPasses. But, if I can’t upgrade their pass until we’re at the parks, I’m sure there won’t be availability to get their park reservations at that point. I hope it works out for us. Poor Disney, I really don’t envy them having to take into account everyone’s special situations, we all seem to have one.


----------



## StevieB81

Remy is Up said:


> Trust me. Dvc members and the majority of passholders act with a sense of entitlement. You obviously are one that doesn't. That puts you in the minority and cms can tell you when they deal with a dvc or ap person. Because they like to tell them. And yes both of those groups are very much disliked by cms


I guess I might have seen this a couple times, but we're not all like that. The only time I tell someone I'm DVC is when I use my discount. Or if I want to got to the Top of the World. I just wanna have fun, and save a little bit of money if I can


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I think pp means if it’s not safe to open without so many cuts, then maybe they shouldn’t open unless it’s about $$.


I'll say it this way. Josh is a huge cm guy and he is in charge. This is about getting cms back to work priority number one. And making it a safe place for them to work.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

LSUmiss said:


> I think pp means if it’s not safe to open without so many cuts, then maybe they shouldn’t open unless it’s about $$.


Agreed, to think that public traded company is only doing things altruistic *only*....yeah, no, this is a business and it has to restart or perish.


----------



## jerry557

DGsAtBLT said:


> Possibly the most exciting part of everything you’ve shared, the idea that Disney is actually going to enforce their own rules. Here’s hoping!



That's a lost cause. Already there are people on other forums and social media talking about how to skirt the rules. I won't go into it depth here, but if you thought the mask debate is ugly here, you should see some of those places. Masks are becoming a nuclear issue.

It's why I've maintained the opinion that if they have to force masks on everyone, then they need to stay closed.


----------



## Remy is Up

Letsoflyakite said:


> Agreed, to think that public traded company is only doing things autistic *only*....yeah, no, this is a business and it has to restart or perish.


Restarting has a lot of reasons. In any case I know what I know and we will agree to disagree


----------



## brockash

Remy is Up said:


> Its all about safety. Not money. Safety of not only guests but cms as well. Honoring their responsibility to keep their cms safe and abide by agreed to union terms. You can say its money. I'm telling you its not. If disney just wanted money I assure you orange county and the state wouldn't blink if they just did whatever they wanted and made all the money they could. Trust me this  plan costs them more money than you realize.


Lol...oh please...it is not solely or even primarily only about safety...it's a out money and "enough money/reward."  You can say that it's not; but it is (after all it is a business.)  Reduced hrs. is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.  Not opening all parks and water parks is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.  

Look around, all other water parks are opening; let me guess those parks don't care a out safety right?  Give me a break at the end of the day it's about money while obviously taking reasonable precautions to not get bad PR regarding safety etc. Disney has decided they need more bang for their buck than other places...to make it worth it for them.  This stinks A LOT for a customer, but is smart business sense...at least short term.


----------



## RamblingMad

tlmadden73 said:


> I think people won't "ignore" the mask rule as much as .. lose it, drop it, get it wet, take it off because they are about to pass out, take it off because they are drinking and eating and forget to put it back on, let it drop off their nose and just not put it back on, etc.
> 
> With a limited capacity, mask and social distancing will be easy to enforce .. start to increase capacity and it will be near impossible.
> 
> Restricted or not, masks or not, there will be a lot of people, from all over, in one place and the virus could spread. There is no stopping it really. Just know people aren't going to follow the rules, and take that risk assessment yourself on whether to go to WDW or not.  Then do what you can for YOURSELF to feel and be safe there and let's not worry what everyone else will do or not do.



Or be prepared to be shamed on Twitter. I’m already seeing angry Twitter posts of people not wearing masks at Disney Springs.

I’m waiting for the next Universal gate in Orlando, and I can skip this Halloween at DLR and go next year.


----------



## RamblingMad

jerry557 said:


> That's a lost cause. Already there are people on other forums and social media talking about how to skirt the rules. I won't go into it depth here, but if you thought the mask debate is ugly here, you should see some of those places. Masks are becoming a nuclear issue.
> 
> It's why I've maintained the opinion that if they have to force masks on everyone, then they need to stay closed.



It’s becoming political like everything else. I’ve seen a lot of memes reinforcing this mindset. I’m waiting for it to be a banned topic here.


----------



## Remy is Up

jerry557 said:


> That's a lost cause. Already there are people on other forums and social media talking about how to skirt the rules. I won't go into it depth here, but if you thought the mask debate is ugly here, you should see some of those places. Masks are becoming a nuclear issue.
> 
> It's why I've maintained the opinion that if they have to force masks on everyone, then they need to stay closed.


Masks are only an issue due to the selfishness of a lot of people. And those people who break rules on masks and social distancing in places where they are required should be removed from those places so they have no opportunity to be selfish. Then those people will be the example and those who follow rules can enjoy their experiences.


----------



## Remy is Up

brockash said:


> Lol...oh please...it is not solely or even primarily only about safety...it's a out money and "enough money/reward."  You can say that it's not; but it is (after all it is a business.)  Reduced hrs. is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.  Not opening all parks and water parks is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.
> 
> Look around, all other water parks are opening; let me guess those parks don't care a out safety right?  Give me a break at the end of the day it's about money while obviously taking reasonable precautions to not get bad PR regarding safety etc. Disney has decided they need more bang for their buck than other places...to make it worth it for them.  This stinks A LOT for a customer, but is smart business sense...at least short term.


As I said. I know what I know and you appear angry that you aren't getting the same experience from prior to this public safety issue. Again. Entitlement rears its head.


----------



## Remy is Up

RamblingMad said:


> Or be prepared to be shamed on Twitter. I’m already seeing angry Twitter posts of people not wearing masks at Disney Springs.
> 
> I’m waiting for the next Universal gate in Orlando, and I can skip this Halloween at DLR and go next year.


Obey rules and you won't be shamed. Too bad. Sometimes people have to be called out and ostracized for outing others in danger and not following rules. Its the same at universal. No different at all


----------



## brockash

Remy is Up said:


> I'll say it this way. Josh is a huge cm guy and he is in charge. This is about getting cms back to work priority number one. And making it a safe place for them to work.


It's important to buy in and believe in what you do, so that's good for you.  I'm not saying Disney doesn't care about ppls safety, however money is a huge factor in what they do every day and this is no different.  I will say that I'm saddened and somewhat surprised by the many things being reported that they're doing to "cheap out" so to speak.  This whole pandemic is costing everyone tons of money...it's costing all businesses tons of money, Disney included, but I would expect more from one of the most successful companies.

I will also add that they've had months to figure this stuff out and other parks that have already reopened, so again they should already be ahead of the game, but instead seem to be behind in all aspects, communication, opening, the things their willing to cut/reduce etc.  

Like I said we're big WDW fans usually, but this mess has really been one big disappointment after another and I think it just adds salt to the wound when I see other companies handling it much better and attempting to do/give more to their guests.


----------



## courtney1188

Letsoflyakite said:


> Agreed, to think that public traded company is only doing things autistic *only*....yeah, no, this is a business and it has to restart or perish.



...I'm going to assume there's a typo going on there?


----------



## Anna_Sh

Remy is Up said:


> Its all about safety. Not money. Safety of not only guests but cms as well. Honoring their responsibility to keep their cms safe and abide by agreed to union terms. You can say its money. I'm telling you its not. If disney just wanted money I assure you orange county and the state wouldn't blink if they just did whatever they wanted and made all the money they could. Trust me this  plan costs them more money than you realize.


I really think the extra month proves that they are trying to do the right thing both from a safety and a customer service standpoint.  I’m willing to bet that, by the time they open, the new guidelines will be so well integrated that it will look like they’ve always been there.  They are willing to take the time and the money to do this right.


----------



## courtney1188

Remy is Up said:


> Masks are only an issue due to the selfishness of a lot of people. And those people who break rules on masks and social distancing in places where they are required should be removed from those places so they have no opportunity to be selfish. Then those people will be the example and those who follow rules can enjoy their experiences.



Yep. My husband and I tried to go get ice cream today (not in Florida) and ended up just turning the car around and leaving when we saw that not only was there a huge line, but not ONE SINGLE CUSTOMER was wearing a mask. I'm sure some of them might have extenuating circumstances, but all of them?? No way. Just the sight of it made me so angry.


----------



## Anna_Sh

jerry557 said:


> That's a lost cause. Already there are people on other forums and social media talking about how to skirt the rules. I won't go into it depth here, but if you thought the mask debate is ugly here, you should see some of those places. Masks are becoming a nuclear issue.
> 
> It's why I've maintained the opinion that if they have to force masks on everyone, then they need to stay closed.


I’ll bet Disney has someone reading those posts so that they will know what to look for to catch rule breakers.


----------



## courtney1188

StevieB81 said:


> I guess I might have seen this a couple times, but we're not all like that. The only time I tell someone I'm DVC is when I use my discount. Or if I want to got to the Top of the World. I just wanna have fun, and save a little bit of money if I can


Yeah, I really disagree with the notion that most APs or DVC members are like this. It ignores the silent majority who you have no idea are AP/DVC.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

courtney1188 said:


> ...I'm going to assume there's a typo going on there?


Yes, thank you, fixed in original post.


----------



## jerry557

Remy is Up said:


> Masks are only an issue due to the selfishness of a lot of people. And those people who break rules on masks and social distancing in places where they are required should be removed from those places so they have no opportunity to be selfish. Then those people will be the example and those who follow rules can enjoy their experiences.



People generally will follow rules as long as they view those rules as reasonable. Wearing face coverings in a crowded store during a fast-spreading pandemic is probably something most people would find reasonable. However, forcing people to wear masks while laying down on a pool lounger in the hot son 6 feet away from everyone else is something most people won't find reasonable.

It's unfortunate that during this pandemic, there seems to be a segment of people that have gone WAY overboard with their restrictions and lockdowns and decided to force that on everyone else. And that's resulted in full-scale pushbacks. There is also a tremendous amount of conflicting information, not just from politicians, but from the news media and even scientists.


----------



## brockash

Anna_Sh said:


> I really think the extra month proves that they are trying to do the right thing both from a safety and a customer service standpoint.  I’m willing to bet that, by the time they open, the new guidelines will be so well integrated that it will look like they’ve always been there.  They are willing to take the time and the money to do this right.


Or do they think that's when they'll be enough business to make it worth it for them.  All other signs are pointing to the latter.  And bonus they get to spin it as we were the only company to not open so we could do it more safely than all those others who don't care about their guests.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Obey rules and you won't be shamed. Too bad. Sometimes people have to be called out and ostracized for outing others in danger and not following rules. Its the same at universal. No different at all


I don’t plan to break rules, but I’m shocked by the number of ppl who would motivated by this. I could give a darn about what other ppl think about me on Twitter or anywhere.


----------



## johnnyr

Not drinking the mask kool aid. No matter how they try to market them, it’s going to make for a miserable time in the Florida summer heat. Can’t imagine how parents are going to keep masks on small children. We just pulled the plug on a $14k stay between Disney and Universal July. First time we cancelled in 25 years. Always do 2 trips a year. Will return when things hopefully get back to some sort of normal. A Disney World trip is complex in normal times. This pandemic will complicate things exponentially.


----------



## wdwoutsider

rteetz said:


> So far there have been no reports at City Walk and Disney Springs of people passing out due to masks.



It's only May the hottest parts of summer are coming.   Second how long can you spend in disney springs partially open really a few hours at most?   The theme parks are a whole different animal wearing a mask all day and mostly being outside.   

The problem they will face on really hot days is everyone will want to get inside stores and restaurants and they can only let so many people in!   Way way way less than normal.  Think how packed the main stores are on hot days.      You are gonna see people wanting a break from masks and sitting in restaurants much longer.    They will have such little capacity , you can see the problems.   They can only hold so many people in the reduced capacity stores, restaurants, or mask break areas.     Disney has so much to solve , they can't really change the entire experience this quickly.   If  your a local or some special situation then sure go for it, but for a family to spend savings on a trip that will be so limited i just hate to think that.   Really encourage those people to delay who can.   Go when its fun again.   You really can't expect Disney to change pretty much the entire experience in such little time.   Transportation i see being the real weak link here and just so hard to solve.   People are gonna be baking the heat, already exhausted watching buses 1/4 full leave.    

Chapeck CNBC interview - Actual quote"
"at Walt Disney World, we believe that we will be at least able to cover our costs opening up the parks"

If you think they are throwing unlimited cash out to open, they are going to be watching costs more than ever in disney history.   The accountants are going to be putting a cost on everything.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Obey rules and you won't be shamed. Too bad. Sometimes people have to be called out and ostracized for outing others in danger and not following rules. Its the same at universal. No different at all



Having that view means you assume a random picture with no context tells the whole story.  If you stand up at a table while you are eating and a random blogger snaps your picture and post it on Twitter with zero context to shame you, you wouldn’t be saying too bad.  We have already seen pictures took at angles to shame people for not social distancing when they are actually properly social distancing.  But let’s get that ostracization train rolling at full speed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

brockash said:


> Lol...oh please...it is not solely or even primarily only about safety...it's a out money and "enough money/reward."  You can say that it's not; but it is (after all it is a business.)  Reduced hrs. is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.  Not opening all parks and water parks is the OPPOSITE of what would help with social distancing.
> 
> Look around, all other water parks are opening; let me guess those parks don't care a out safety right?  Give me a break at the end of the day it's about money while obviously taking reasonable precautions to not get bad PR regarding safety etc. Disney has decided they need more bang for their buck than other places...to make it worth it for them.  This stinks A LOT for a customer, but is smart business sense...at least short term.



Maybe you should vote with your wallet, eh?


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> People generally will follow rules as long as they view those rules as reasonable. Wearing face coverings in a crowded store during a fast-spreading pandemic is probably something most people would find reasonable. However, forcing people to wear masks while laying down on a pool lounger in the hot son 6 feet away from everyone else is something most people won't find reasonable.
> 
> It's unfortunate that during this pandemic, there seems to be a segment of people that have gone WAY overboard with their restrictions and lockdowns and decided to force that on everyone else. And that's resulted in full-scale pushbacks. There is also a tremendous amount of conflicting information, not just from politicians, but from the news media and even scientists.


This! And now it’s become some sort of badge of honor like it makes you a good person b/c you wear a mask....outside by yourself.


----------



## rteetz

wdwoutsider said:


> It's only May the hottest parts of summer are coming.   Second how long can you spend in disney springs partially open really a few hours at most?   The theme parks are a whole different animal wearing a mask all day and mostly being outside.
> 
> The problem they will face on really hot days is everyone will want to get inside stores and restaurants and they can only let so many people in!   Way way way less than normal.  Think how packed the main stores are on hot days.      You are gonna see people wanting a break from masks and sitting in restaurants much longer.    They will have such little capacity , you can see the problems.   Disney has so much to solve , they can't really change the entire experience this quickly.   If  your a local or some special situation then sure go for it, but for a family to spend savings on a trip that will be so limited i just hate to think that.   Really encourage those people to delay who can.   Go when its fun again.   You really can't expect Disney to change pretty much the entire experience in such little time.   Transportation i see being the real weak link here and just so hard to solve.   People are gonna be baking the heat, already exhausted watching buses 1/4 full leave.
> 
> Chapeck CNBC interview - Actual quote"
> "at Walt Disney World, we believe that we will be at least able to cover our costs opening up the parks"
> 
> If you think they are throwing unlimited cash out to open, they are going to be watching costs more than ever in disney history.   The accountants are going to be putting a cost on everything


Yes I realize that. Though if you don’t think May in Florida can be hot... well it can be... 89 today with 93% humidity isn’t exactly pleasant.

Yes I also realize many don’t spend more than a few hours at Disney springs but many don’t go a few hours without eating or drinking either so you likely will have opportunity to take you mask off.

Thats why I said Universal is the guinea pig here. No way Disney wanted to be first. They also have the social distancing squad and like I said zones to take off your mask. Disney isn’t unreasonable. They are working to accommodate. If that doesn’t work for you it’s probably best to not go to theme parks for a while.

Not sure what you’re trying to tell me with the quote. I have seen the interview several times now. I know what Chapek said. It’s what Disney has been saying for weeks now and why would they open a park if they were going to lose money?


----------



## Anna_Sh

I think it’s probable that social distancing and not cost cutting is driving the staggered hours.  They will need way more busses that usual to get guests to each park without them sitting on top of each other.  Even with resort capacity limited, it’s likely that they will not be able to safely transport guests simultaneously from the hotels to all four parks while maintaining some degree of safety.  So if one park opens at 8, but the next doesn’t open at 9 (and so on) that frees up a bunch of busses to get people to each rope drop.


----------



## Pickle Rick

brockash said:


> Or do they think that's when they'll be enough business to make it worth it for them.  All other signs are pointing to the latter.  And bonus they get to spin it as we were the only company to not open so we could do it more safely than all those others who don't care about their guests.



Why can't Disney want to make business worth it for them, and also care about their guest and cast as well?  It can't be both?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Yup, wearing a mask in Florida heat sucks. This is why not vacationing during a pandemic is a great option for a lot of us. 

This is a pandemic after all, not just a Disney trying to jerk around their guests and see how far they can push them.


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> It's important to buy in and believe in what you do, so that's good for you.  I'm not saying Disney doesn't care about ppls safety, however money is a huge factor in what they do every day and this is no different.  I will say that I'm saddened and somewhat surprised by the many things being reported that they're doing to "cheap out" so to speak.  This whole pandemic is costing everyone tons of money...it's costing all businesses tons of money, Disney included, but I would expect more from one of the most successful companies.
> 
> I will also add that they've had months to figure this stuff out and other parks that have already reopened, so again they should already be ahead of the game, but instead seem to be behind in all aspects, communication, opening, the things their willing to cut/reduce etc.
> 
> Like I said we're big WDW fans usually, but this mess has really been one big disappointment after another and I think it just adds salt to the wound when I see other companies handling it much better and attempting to do/give more to their guests.


What exactly are they “cheating out” on?

They have had months to figure it out and they are doing so. The plan revealed today wasn’t decided 10 minutes before it was revealed. Their systems are already overwhelmed. You announce every little detail at once and it causes mass chaos. Us Disney fans should be used to how Disney operates by now. Announce something but add details later. They’ve always done that.


----------



## b2k1121

jerry557 said:


> People generally will follow rules as long as they view those rules as reasonable. Wearing face coverings in a crowded store during a fast-spreading pandemic is probably something most people would find reasonable. However, forcing people to wear masks while laying down on a pool lounger in the hot son 6 feet away from everyone else is something most people won't find reasonable.
> 
> It's unfortunate that during this pandemic, there seems to be a segment of people that have gone WAY overboard with their restrictions and lockdowns and decided to force that on everyone else. And that's resulted in full-scale pushbacks. There is also a tremendous amount of conflicting information, not just from politicians, but from the news media and even scientists.


This is a very selfish mindset on display.

I have decided that the rules set by this business are not reasonable to me so I will not follow them.

I have determined that the restrictions have gone overboard and inconvenienced me so I will push back against them.


----------



## wdwoutsider

johnnyr said:


> Not drinking the mask kool aid. No matter how they try to market them, it’s going to make for a miserable time in the Florida summer heat. Can’t imagine how parents are going to keep masks on small children. We just pulled the plug on a $14k stay between Disney and Universal July. First time we cancelled in 25 years. Always do 2 trips a year. Will return when things hopefully get back to some sort of normal. A Disney World trip is complex in normal times. This pandemic will complicate things exponentially.



thunderstorm or pouring rain.  Which Florida in summer is frequent.     You are gonna tell people they cant crowd in stores when it starts to pour, they wont listen!    Its a mob seeking shelter.  They will pack in the covering.    Things are so complex, no way Disney can reinvent the entire experience and keep social distancing at all times.  Its way too large a mission.    What will the new rule enforcement team do when its pouring rain or thunder physically push people out of the stores you know they flock there and be packed and crowded and not distant at all.   I know why disney wanted more time this is so complex you peel the onion and it just keeps getting more complex, and so different.  

The skyliner how on earth can they clean those between riders, i heard maybe odd/even numbers each direction to air them out a little and no sharing.   Not really sure that is enough if someone infected rides before you would still be just minutes.   That is going to really hurt capacity in any case and after skyliner opened they retired alot of buses to save money.     This whole thing seems like it would be infinitely more expensive to correctly socially distance the entire experience.    Disney will be watching its money closely.


----------



## rteetz

wdwoutsider said:


> thunderstorm or pouring rain.  Which Florida in summer is frequent.     You are gonna tell people they cant crowd in stores when it starts to pour, they wont listen!    Its a mob seeking shelter.  They will pack in the covering.    Things are so complex, no way Disney can reinvent the entire experience and keep social distancing at all times.  Its way too large a mission.    What will the new rule enforcement team do when its pouring rain or thunder physically push people out of the stores you know they flock there and be packed and crowded and not distant at all.   I know why disney wanted more time this is so complex you peel the onion and it just keeps getting more complex, and so different.
> 
> The skyliner how on earth can they clean those between riders, i heard maybe odd/even numbers each direction to air them out a little and no sharing.   Not really sure that is enough if someone infected rides before you would still be just minutes.   That is going to really hurt capacity in any case and they retired alot of buses to save money.     This whole thing seems like it would be infinitely more expensive to correctly socially distance the entire experience.    Disney will be watching its money closely.


This isn’t your normal crowds so finding shelter during a storm shouldn’t be a major issue.

Skyliner should actually be relatively easy to clean. Fogger cleaning tactics have been used on these for years. With reduced capacity already in place fog every other or something along those lines and guests fill the ones not being cleaned and on the next trip you do the opposite cabin. Fairly simple. The CDC has also said that surfaces don’t spread the disease as much as originally thought.


----------



## brockash

Anna_Sh said:


> I think it’s probable that social distancing and not cost cutting is driving the staggered hours.  They will need way more busses that usual to get guests to each park without them sitting on top of each other.  Even with resort capacity limited, it’s likely that they will not be able to safely transport guests simultaneously from the hotels to all four parks while maintaining some degree of safety.  So if one park opens at 8, but the next doesn’t open at 9 (and so on) that frees up a bunch of busses to get people to each rope drop.


Or they could do away withbus transportation or inform of only limited bus transportation and keep longer park hrs. if it was truly mainly about safety...but wait the, you'd have lots of ppl. driving and then they might go off property and spend a few dollars...well that wouldn't be good, so no we'll just keep bus service and shorten hrs.

We almost exclusively use Disney transportation from the moment we land at MCO to when we leave, but I would understand and wouldn't have an issue with this and it gives guests a choice...but it might take away from their bottom line which is the first priority. 

I'm not even saying that making money shouldn't be a huge priority, but to those who actually think all this stuff is mainly about safety...come on let's be realistic and look at the facts.  It's a business after all, but personally I am disappointed on how much their want for the most they can get for the least amount seems to be taking over.


----------



## brockash

Pickle Rick said:


> Why can't Disney want to make business worth it for them, and also care about their guest and cast as well?  It can't be both?


Of course and obviously it should be, however it seems like it's much more leaning towards spending as little as possible which in turns negatively affects a customer's experience.  It just seems they're much more on that side of the spectrum than other businesses around them, which is disappointing and frustrating for a fan/customer.


----------



## NYC1982

I've been following this forum on a near-daily basis for the last few months, after my vacation got cancelled for the second week of april.  It's become a weird sort of pandemic obsession.  

I surely thought that these message boards would be full of joy and positive messages today. FINALLY, REAL OPENING DATES!!!  But it feels like it's more of the same - talk of masks, the Florida heat, etc. 

Little secret: if you're not happy with the policies and procedures that Disney is putting into place, then you don't have to go.


----------



## Pickle Rick

brockash said:


> Of course and obviously it should be, however it seems like it's much more leaning towards spending as little as possible which in turns negatively affects a customer's experience.  It just seems they're much more on that side of the spectrum than other businesses around them, which is disappointing and frustrating for a fan/customer.



I'm not sure why you believe this to be the case.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> What exactly are they “cheating out” on?
> 
> They have had months to figure it out and they are doing so. The plan revealed today wasn’t decided 10 minutes before it was revealed. Their systems are already overwhelmed. You announce every little detail at once and it causes mass chaos. Us Disney fans should be used to how Disney operates by now. Announce something but add details later. They’ve always done that.


Cheaping out of providing experiences to their guests that they reasonably and safely could...not opening water parks, extremely reducing park hrs. (you know the opposite of what would be good for social distancing) etc.- If it was safety they were worried about they'd inform guests of limited bus transportation or eliminate it for a certain period of time, but instead it's financially better for them to keep the bus service and reduce park hrs.  - Not about safety.


----------



## brockash

NYC1982 said:


> I've been following this forum on a near-daily basis for the last few months, after my vacation got cancelled for the second week of april.  It's become a weird sort of pandemic obsession.
> 
> I surely thought that these message boards would be full of joy and positive messages today. FINALLY, REAL OPENING DATES!!!  But it feels like it's more of the same - talk of masks, the Florida heat, etc.
> 
> Little secret: if you're not happy with the policies and procedures that Disney is putting into place, then you don't have to go.


Well todays the first day they've known anything substantial and even with that there's numerous still unknowns.  I also think some, myself included, were pretty taken aback by all of the reductions, especially considering all other parks in the area.

I believe many in the coming days/weeks will make their decisions whether to go or not, just as ppl. in here can choose to read certain threads or not


----------



## brockash

Pickle Rick said:


> I'm not sure why you believe this to be the case.


The extreme reduced hrs. (opposite of supporting social distancing); the decision not to open water parks because it'snot worth it to them financially. ..we'll see what else they come up with...hopefully some things for the better.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

brockash said:


> Cheaping out of providing experiences to their guests that they reasonably and safely could...not opening water parks, extremely reducing park hrs. (you know the opposite of what would be good for social distancing) etc.- If it was safety they were worried about they'd inform guests of limited bus transportation or eliminate it for a certain period of time, but instead it's financially better for them to keep the bus service and reduce park hrs.  - Not about safety.



Longer hours = more CMs having to work and less time to do any after hours cleaning that I’m assuming is going to be more extensive than in the past. People who don’t see the value in shorter hours don’t need to go.

If Disney was only after money, they could have proposed opening a month+ sooner, say screw it to many of their precautions and procedures that are keeping people away, jack prices way up to cash in on pent up demand, start charging for ridiculous things (like hey, really miss fireworks? It’ll cost ya. After hours fireworks party!), and just be all around reckless (as much as the state would allow) to bring in the highest revenues they can in the short term.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Well I just spent an hour looking back on this thread, and my conclusion is GREAT. If you don’t mind the rules, I’ll see you there on my honeymoon trip in August. I could literally be required to wear a hazmat suit in 100 degree weather and I wouldn’t care because I’m where I always wanted to be celebrating my union. If you don’t like the rules or will complain the whole time about them, stay home and watch Disney+ and get amped for better times. But DONT come and complain the whole time or it will ruin it for those who don’t give a poo about the restrictions.

My question is how many guest fights break out due to this? Personally, if someone intrudes on my personal space right now I have no problem saying to someone back off, but then again I’m an attorney and thrive on confrontation. I could see things getting pretty heated between the social distancers and anti-social distancers.


----------



## wdwoutsider

rteetz said:


> This isn’t your normal crowds so finding shelter during a storm shouldn’t be a major issue.



There will be enough people that i still see that being a huge issue.   Even 50% capacity where in MK can everyone hide in pouring rain.    If its not an issue then theres not enough people in the park and they won't let that happen for long.  My guess would be expect a very low (too low) capacity just so it works and not bad press and then a huge uptick in capacity.  They need it to work for show.  Has to be a success the first week, then it will be hard with more capacity and accountants watching the costs on everything.

Skyliner , fogger is good but i still think the capacity of each party in a car and maybe every other one will hurt quite a bit.   Adding buses costs money to help capacity, i think they would rather have you wait in a line.


----------



## wdwoutsider

GusGusTheMouse said:


> My question is how many guest fights break out due to this? Personally, if someone intrudes on my personal space right now I have no problem saying to someone back off, but then again I’m an attorney and thrive on confrontation. I could see things getting pretty heated between the social distancers and anti-social distancers.



I guess you have to hope that is that this new social distance squad is there to be the middle men .   Talk about a tough job, not sure how they are gonna enforce anything.    Imagine when an entitled overheated gem of a person refuses to put on their mask or socially distance because they are hot and paid all this money to get in.

situation random guest sue from  NY:  as she disobeys all signs and walks right up the ice cream counter
I'm not waiting in a virutal que for ice cream i paid all this money to get in here and my daughter is crying.  I'm getting it now, and i dont know where my facemask is so just take my credit card and give it to me or im taking your name down and getting you fired.


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> Cheaping out of providing experiences to their guests that they reasonably and safely could...not opening water parks, extremely reducing park hrs. (you know the opposite of what would be good for social distancing) etc.- If it was safety they were worried about they'd inform guests of limited bus transportation or eliminate it for a certain period of time, but instead it's financially better for them to keep the bus service and reduce park hrs.  - Not about safety.


I guess I don’t see that as cheating out. Resort pools are still open. While the water parks are popular they aren’t the main draw of wdw, and certainly not something they need to have open. I expect them to open eventually though. This is a phased effort remember, more will happen over time. You can’t just open everything on the same day. WDW is basically a city.

I don’t see how limiting bus capacity is a cheap out either. You have less guests than normal at the parks and resorts, most major bus transit across the country have some sort of social distance practice procedure In place currently too. As I have said and disney has said we will get more in depth details soon.

Of course Disney wants to make money but if this was purely about money they’d open June 5th right alongside Universal.


----------



## RamblingMad

wdwoutsider said:


> I guess you have to hope that is that this new social distance squad is there to be the middle men .   Talk about a tough job, not sure how they are gonna enforce anything.    Imagine when an entitled overheated gem of a person refuses to put on their mask or socially distance because they are hot and paid all this money to get in.
> 
> situation random guest sue from  NY:  as she disobeys all signs and walks right up the ice cream counter
> I'm not waiting in a virutal que for ice cream i paid all this money to get in here and my daughter is crying.  I'm getting it now, and i dont know where my facemask is so just take my credit card and give it to me or im taking your name down and getting you fired.



These people will end up shamed on Twitter. This is going to be messy.


----------



## rteetz

wdwoutsider said:


> There will be enough people that i still see that being a huge issue.   Even 50% capacity where in MK can everyone hide in pouring rain.    If its not an issue then theres not enough people in the park and they won't let that happen for long.  My guess would be expect a very low (too low) capacity just so it works and not bad press and then a huge uptick in capacity.  They need it to work for show.  Has to be a success the first week, then it will be hard with more capacity and accountants watching the costs on everything.
> 
> Skyliner , fogger is good but i still think the capacity of each party in a car and maybe every other one will hurt quite a bit.   Adding buses costs money to help capacity, i think they would rather have you wait in a line.


I think Disney will be starting far under 50% capacity. Shanghai is only at 20,000 guests currently. They aren’t going to go one day 15,000 guests and next week 50,000. This is going to be slow and methodical. Chapek said that himself. Should we bring out that quote too?

The skyline capacity is better than any other Disney transportation system. Even only loading every other cabin it will be fine.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

wdwoutsider said:


> I guess you have to hope that is that this new social distance squad is there to be the middle men .   Talk about a tough job, not sure how they are gonna enforce anything.    Imagine when an entitled overheated gem of a person refuses to put on their mask or socially distance because they are hot and paid all this money to get in.
> 
> situation random guest sue from  NY:  as she disobeys all signs and walks right up the ice cream counter
> I'm not waiting in a virutal que for ice cream i paid all this money to get in here and my daughter is crying.  I'm getting it now, and i dont know where my facemask is so just take my credit card and give it to me or im taking your name down and getting you fired.



I really hope I don’t cross paths with Sue from NY... she sounds horrible


----------



## rteetz

No matter what Disney does or says they will be evil or bad or wrong to some. There is no way to please or make everyone happy. If you think Disney is "cheating out" or not caring about guest safety than by all means believe that.


----------



## bb32

The amount of Karen’s in WDW will reach epic levels.


----------



## xuxa777

Betty Rohrer said:


> they do enforce ride height rules already and as this is a safety rule stands a better chance than smoking or stroller rules


Height rule much easier to enforce than masks


----------



## MrsBooch

I don't understand the push back in this instance. I haven't talked about masks before because I figured, it is what it is. If they say to wear it, and I want to go, I wear it. 

If you're (generic "you" not anyone specifically but I've seen a lot of this type of post today) upset about having to wear a mask do not come until it's no longer a requirement. If you are still upset because you feel like you are being forced to make that decision and cancel your trip ....that is because you feel entitled to your vacation. and you arent. period. you arent entitled to feel comfortable within these modified rules. You can certainly make opportunities of comfort provided you take the breaks and eat the foods etc. But no one owes you that. 

People who work in Disney are entitled to feel safe while they are at work. (feel safe, maybe they are maybe they arent but hopefully they FEEL safe and they SHOULD feel that way at work, just like all of us...AT WORK) but you aren't entitled to your vacation. You aren't entitled to feel comfortable if it takes away someone else's feeling of safety in their workplace. 


We know they'll open this year, remember when we were talking about the Financial guy who said not until January 2021? He was wrong - they're opening this year...YAY! We know they're taking their time and being as deliberate as possible, double YAY. 

We also know this is not a normal summer, or year. So I guess my point is....just because you want a vacation on your terms and you can't get it, no one cheated you out of that. Circumstances changed, they had to pivot - we all did - it's ok to be upset about the whole, reservations to go into the parks thing bc that sounds like it might cut people out of the parks and that's not cool if you have tickets already, it's ok to be confused about the vague announcement and lack of solid details, but it's not ok be to upset about the masks anymore, i think. It's a thing that is required. Want to push back? Go yell at a Costco employee and maybe you'll end up on the news. 

Don't go to Disney if you don't want to wear it. Nothing to push back on.


----------



## Pickle Rick

brockash said:


> The extreme reduced hrs. (opposite of supporting social distancing); the decision not to open water parks because it'snot worth it to them financially. ..we'll see what else they come up with...hopefully some things for the better.



Maybe they will open water parks?  Give it time.  UO reduced their hours as well significantly.


----------



## Jrb1979

I hope what does come out of this is FP+ disappears permanently. In its place is a version of MaxPass.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> I don't understand the push back in this instance. I haven't talked about masks before because I figured, it is what it is. If they say to wear it, and I want to go, I wear it.
> 
> If you're (generic "you" not anyone specifically but I've seen a lot of this type of post today) upset about having to wear a mask do not come until it's no longer a requirement. If you are still upset because you feel like you are being forced to make that decision and cancel your trip ....that is because you feel entitled to your vacation. and you arent. period. you arent entitled to feel comfortable within these modified rules. You can certainly make opportunities of comfort provided you take the breaks and eat the foods etc. But no one owes you that.
> 
> People who work in Disney are entitled to feel safe while they are at work. (feel safe, maybe they are maybe they arent but hopefully they FEEL safe and they SHOULD feel that way at work, just like all of us...AT WORK) but you aren't entitled to your vacation. You aren't entitled to feel comfortable if it takes away someone else's feeling of safety in their workplace.
> 
> 
> We know they'll open this year, remember when we were talking about the Financial guy who said not until January 2021? He was wrong - they're opening this year...YAY! We know they're taking their time and being as deliberate as possible, double YAY.
> 
> We also know this is not a normal summer, or year. So I guess my point is....just because you want a vacation on your terms and you can't get it, no one cheated you out of that. Circumstances changed, they had to pivot - we all did - it's ok to be upset about the whole, reservations to go into the parks thing bc that sounds like it might cut people out of the parks and that's not cool if you have tickets already, it's ok to be confused about the vague announcement and lack of solid details, but it's not ok be to upset about the masks anymore, i think. It's a thing that is required. Want to push back? Go yell at a Costco employee and maybe you'll end up on the news.
> 
> Don't go to Disney if you don't want to wear it. Nothing to push back on.



I’ve said all along that people forget about the safety of the CMs. They are the priority here.

Well said.

Plenty of people out there want Disney anyway they can get it. If I lived closer I would go just to ride a few rides and hear the music and grab a meal.

It’s a vacation. It’s a choice. No amount of complaining is going to change how they reopen. None.


----------



## jerry557

MrsBooch said:


> People who work in Disney are entitled to feel safe while they are at work.



Statistically speaking, they are far more likely to catch COVID-19 from their own friends or family, rather than some random guy that walks by them without a mask on.


----------



## Pickle Rick

jerry557 said:


> Statistically speaking, they are far more likely to catch COVID-19 from their own friends or family, rather than some random guy that walks by them without a mask on.



Maybe, but why risk it?


----------



## StevieB81

Well, it's been a very emotional day for a lot of people. Some are very upset, some are very happy. I'm kind of in between. I have PH+WP tickets for 10 days with a split stay at AKL Kidani and BWV starting August 2nd. Not thrilled about the WP situation. Not thrilled that park hopping is in jeopardy. Not thrilled about going in August instead of the beginning of June. And wearing a mask, though I'm getting some cooling neck gaiters which should help. I am happy that we get to go. We have only been going every other year. It's been a tough year for my family for various reasons and we all really need a vacation, so we are going. Not sure what WDW plans to do for those that have PH and WP tickets if those options won't be available. I'll either be out $850 or I won't. Maybe things will be opened by then, who knows. We'll wear our masks. Drinking/eating around EPCOT might be more prevalent this year than normal. As long as we can do some nice TS restaurants and the pool bar is open, I'm good with taking breaks from the parks and even reduced hours. It takes some of the stress off. More time to relax, even if it's "forced". I will have a great time, even with the heat and even with the masks. Even if things aren't normal and a bit diluted. It will still be a better vacation than most. 9 weeks from now things could look a lot different than they do today. So we will go and follow the rules, whatever they may be, as best as we can. Will I need a break from a mask-almost definitely. Will I be a jerk about it-no. Will I be part of the mask police-most definitely not. If someone gives me grief if I, or part of my family, pulls their mask down for 30 seconds to get a breath of fresh air will I be irritated-probably. But I will have fun and will enjoy my vacation, because I have decided that is what I am going to do. Come join me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bb32 said:


> The amount of Karen’s in WDW will reach epic levels.


Face masks in FL summer will even turn the CMs into Karen’s.


----------



## gottalovepluto

NYC1982 said:


> I've been following this forum on a near-daily basis for the last few months, after my vacation got cancelled for the second week of april.  It's become a weird sort of pandemic obsession.
> 
> I surely thought that these message boards would be full of joy and positive messages today. FINALLY, REAL OPENING DATES!!!  But it feels like it's more of the same - talk of masks, the Florida heat, etc.
> 
> Little secret: if you're not happy with the policies and procedures that Disney is putting into place, then you don't have to go.


It’s a place on the Internet where people talk. If you thought it was gonna be a happy place ROFL.

I still think the most interesting part of today was the Chapek cnbc interview mentioning plenty of hotels not opening, wonder when they’ll bother to enlighten guests?... and how about DVC folks who literally could arrive to their room being available and the only resort amenity being the DVC pool? Food and a shop at maybe one lucky resort open... (why else bother with transportation when the parks are closed)


----------



## brich330

gottalovepluto said:


> Face masks in FL summer will even turn the CMs into Karen’s.


I said it in earlier post, but If everyone preps with a mask before arrival (I know most won’t), they will be fine. I’m taking long hikes & jogging with a mask on to condition myself to the experience. I also live in the south, so the humidity isn’t an issue for me. I’m afraid a lot will wait until arrival though, so CM’s will have a lot of passed out Karen’s to take care of. I’m assuming they’ll be called the Heat Stroke Squad.


----------



## StevieB81

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s a place on the Internet where people talk. If you thought it was gonna be a happy place ROFL.
> 
> I still think the most interesting part of today was the Chapek cnbc interview mentioning plenty of hotels not opening, wonder when they’ll bother to enlighten guests?... and how about DVC folks who literally could arrive to their room being available and the only resort amenity being the DVC pool? Food and a shop at maybe one lucky resort open... *(why else bother with transportation when the parks are closed)*


Maybe to get to Disney Springs? Or another resort for a ADR? Just guessing


----------



## PixarBall

jerry557 said:


> Statistically speaking, they are far more likely to catch COVID-19 from their own friends or family, rather than some random guy that walks by them without a mask on.


A random stock person in a supermarket. This is Disney World which will have thousands upon thousands daily. They’d be much more likely to catch something if they did a free for all and opened like this was a normal world. Cases in states that reopened are RISING. We have to stop crying about masks and be careful and thankful Disney is planned to open because it can be taken away at any notice. Legoland isn’t requiring masks. Go there


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

StevieB81 said:


> Well, it's been a very emotional day for a lot of people. Some are very upset, some are very happy. I'm kind of in between. I have PH+WP tickets for 10 days with a split stay at AKL Kidani and BWV starting August 2nd. Not thrilled about the WP situation. Not thrilled that park hopping is in jeopardy. Not thrilled about going in August instead of the beginning of June. And wearing a mask, though I'm getting some cooling neck gaiters which should help. I am happy that we get to go. We have only been going every other year. It's been a tough year for my family for various reasons and we all really need a vacation, so we are going. Not sure what WDW plans to do for those that have PH and WP tickets if those options won't be available. I'll either be out $850 or I won't. Maybe things will be opened by then, who knows. We'll wear our masks. Drinking/eating around EPCOT might be more prevalent this year than normal. As long as we can do some nice TS restaurants and the pool bar is open, I'm good with taking breaks from the parks and even reduced hours. It takes some of the stress off. More time to relax, even if it's "forced". I will have a great time, even with the heat and even with the masks. Even if things aren't normal and a bit diluted. It will still be a better vacation than most. 9 weeks from now things could look a lot different than they do today. So we will go and follow the rules, whatever they may be, as best as we can. Will I need a break from a mask-almost definitely. Will I be a jerk about it-no. Will I be part of the mask police-most definitely not. If someone gives me grief if I, or part of my family, pulls their mask down for 30 seconds to get a breath of fresh air will I be irritated-probably. But I will have fun and will enjoy my vacation, because I have decided that is what I am going to do. Come join me.


Good on you! I (ever the optimist) have a split stay from 1 to 12 July and 12 to 19th. Yesterday I was a little peeved, but at about 3 am this morning, I decided that the latter part of my split stay would survive and I booked 1 to 12 at UOR Portofino. I have APs for both parks (and they NEED to be used). If the FP system is used or transferred in some way, I have very good FPs, in the right parks for the opening schedule no less, save for one day. All is now calm in my brain but if someone could use any connections they have to persuade President T to let me in and Boris to let me out, I would be most grateful!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Okay so the official park hours shows Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard beach as opening July 11. No real change to their park hours. Is it possible that they will be open too? I am hoping for them, some version of the character dining we already have booked and the Halloween party now. Definitely in the bargaining portion of the grief cycle...


----------



## nicket

Remy is Up said:


> Its unfortunate and I feel for you but under new restrictions many people will be better off delaying trips



Remy, question if possible. We have a trip booked for end of January/beginning of Feb 2021 for our first trip with a kid (daughter will be 2 at that time). Any thoughts on if we should also postpone? While as an adult, I would be fine with the restrictions as is, Disney without characters or parades for a little one who won't be able to ride the majority of rides seems like a waste of money and not at all what I imagined when we booked our resort 6 months ago. I just don't see a lot of the restrictions being lifted until a vaccine or treatment is widely available.


----------



## MassJester

Disney’s plans scuttle my July trip (which was booked to replace my April trip). I’m sorry about that, but after digesting it mentally, it seems like they are taking a responsible approach.

Balancing safety advice, business needs, customer experience, and logistics can not have been easy.


----------



## MrsBooch

jerry557 said:


> Statistically speaking, they are far more likely to catch COVID-19 from their own friends or family, rather than some random guy that walks by them without a mask on.



that’s why I said “feel” safe. Not be safe. Bc statistically speaking I was pretty sure someone would make that qualification.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

jsand99 said:


> Well it sounds like some like us who will have booked a resort stay up to 11 months in advance could possibly be left on the outside looking in because we haven't purchased our tickets yet. That would be a hard pill to swallow.


That’s us right now, we secured the room months ago but didn’t get tickets at the time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StevieB81 said:


> Well, it's been a very emotional day for a lot of people. Some are very upset, some are very happy. I'm kind of in between. I have PH+WP tickets for 10 days with a split stay at AKL Kidani and BWV starting August 2nd. Not thrilled about the WP situation. Not thrilled that park hopping is in jeopardy. Not thrilled about going in August instead of the beginning of June. And wearing a mask, though I'm getting some cooling neck gaiters which should help. I am happy that we get to go. We have only been going every other year. It's been a tough year for my family for various reasons and we all really need a vacation, so we are going. Not sure what WDW plans to do for those that have PH and WP tickets if those options won't be available. I'll either be out $850 or I won't. Maybe things will be opened by then, who knows. We'll wear our masks. Drinking/eating around EPCOT might be more prevalent this year than normal. As long as we can do some nice TS restaurants and the pool bar is open, I'm good with taking breaks from the parks and even reduced hours. It takes some of the stress off. More time to relax, even if it's "forced". I will have a great time, even with the heat and even with the masks. Even if things aren't normal and a bit diluted. It will still be a better vacation than most. 9 weeks from now things could look a lot different than they do today. So we will go and follow the rules, whatever they may be, as best as we can. Will I need a break from a mask-almost definitely. Will I be a jerk about it-no. Will I be part of the mask police-most definitely not. If someone gives me grief if I, or part of my family, pulls their mask down for 30 seconds to get a breath of fresh air will I be irritated-probably. But I will have fun and will enjoy my vacation, because I have decided that is what I am going to do. Come join me.



I appreciate this post and also think that Dis ey generally does try to provide the best show/experience for guests it can

I think back to during the recent hurricane when the closed the parks and they wound up have Characters at the hotels to entertain people and other activities ... they try to make pixie dust out of lemons

Will it be like normal? No, will there be times you get frustrated?  Most likely but I think if you go in with an iron mind and just want to enjoy what can be provided I think most people will still have a great time that go


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> Okay so the official park hours shows Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard beach as opening July 11. No real change to their park hours. Is it possible that they will be open too? I am hoping for them, some version of the character dining we already have booked and the Halloween party now. Definitely in the bargaining portion of the grief cycle...


They've already announced no water parks. They just haven't bothered to adjust the calendar  yet. I have no doubt they'll do something to get the $$$ for character dining, but the characters are not going to be going to the tables- at best they might bring them out for a moment to display them. Halloween party? Not a chance I don't think- at least not for a good long time. Maybe an abbreviated schedule, but who knows.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Forgive me if this has been answered, but can people with existing resort reservations modify their dates? We are at BCV (cash, we aren’t DVC peeps) 8/29-9/5. I wanted end of sept, but a 2 bedroom wasn’t available when I booked a couple of weeks ago. I booked through a TA (not a TA rate), so I don’t think I can modify my own reservation?


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I appreciate this post and also think that Dis ey generally does try to provide the best show/experience for guests it can
> 
> I think back to during the recent hurricane when the closed the parks and they wound up have Characters at the hotels to entertain people and other activities ... they try to make pixie dust out of lemons
> 
> Will it be like normal? No, will there be times you get frustrated?  Most likely but I think if you go in with an iron mind and just want to enjoy what can be provided I think most people will still have a great time that go


My teen son has a Florida Resident Discover Disney Ticket for day-trips with his girlfriend and her mom, who have the same tickets. They had used 1 of 4 days before the park closed. The tickets were extended from June 30th to September 30th, and I'm not sure if they can get refunds. I am sure he will not enjoy the parks anywhere near as much with the new restrictions, especially having to wear a mask all day in the heat, but all he can think of is the time with his girlfriend. I'm hoping her mom will decide "no way," and we'll be able to get refunds and try again later.


----------



## Avery&Todd

indylaw99 said:


> I have a question I am not sure can be answered! I feel a bit in limbo because we purchased our APs in February (faaaaaabulous timing) but now haven't activated them. So am I an annual passholder for purposes of being contacted about my reservation for my July trip? Or am I out of luck because I can't activate it until I get there? MDE shows that I have an annual pass and it is linked to my DVC reservation. But I know we don't have AP benefits yet for things like buying merchandise.


I am in the same boat - bought APs for DH and myself in the spring in anticipation of using them for our June trip, which was cancelled, but from what I understand we DO have APs and even though they haven't been activated at the parks they're still valid and are good for these "reservations" to get into the park.  With that being said, I will reach out to the AP line and verify!

Let me know if you hear differently!


----------



## tfiga

Originally I was very frustrated by the lack of communication from Disney in regards to the June reservations as my 18 year old son has/had a vacation starting June 28th. I still do not think they handled the June and early July reservations very well. In regards to the new restrictions, I am not upset about them. I have a trip booked the first week of September that I will likely cancel as I will not be comfortable in the heat with a mask, but I am very happy that some people will still go. The people who do go will allow thousands of people to go back to work and allows Disney to continue to bring in some revenue. I will lose the money I paid for my flights as I did not buy insurance, but that is my fault not Disney’s. So this year I will spend my vacation locally and bank the extra money I am saving so I can book a deluxe hotel next year when hopefully the restrictions are lessened. On a side note my son booked a Universal package and when he got his confirmation it said he had to be 21 to check in, so he had to call them and cancel. On the plus side they canceled with no problem and were very friendly.  My poor son.


----------



## Pyotr

[


JaxDad said:


> My teen son has a Florida Resident Discover Disney Ticket for day-trips with his girlfriend and her mom, who have the same tickets. They had used 1 of 4 days before the park closed. The tickets were extended from June 30th to September 30th, and I'm not sure if they can get refunds. I am sure he will not enjoy the parks anywhere near as much with the new restrictions, especially having to wear a mask all day in the heat, but all he can think of is the time with his girlfriend. I'm hoping her mom will decide "no way," and we'll be able to get refunds and try again later.



I have 4 discover Disney tickets that I will not be using. Are we able to get refunds For them? If not, can we get credit for future trips? I’m not going to bother with trying to get through to Disney today.


----------



## Leigh L

brockash said:


> The extreme reduced hrs. (opposite of supporting social distancing); the decision not to open water parks because it'snot worth it to them financially. ..we'll see what else they come up with...hopefully some things for the better.


The way I'm looking at it is Disney has always changed their hours on a whim. On at least two of our trips, they added several hours to MK on the same day. We have traveled in January a couple of times, those hours always start off limited but usually at least one or two parks get extended. Maybe these will be the set hours they listed yesterday for the summer, but maybe they won't. 

Disney is extremely data-driven, they'll know capacity/demand with whatever reservation system and virtual queues they set up. Plus they'll be watching the other parks and COVID-19 data too. It's still going to be more than a month before they open, a lot can change between now and then.  What's to say they won't extend hours as they get a better idea about who is still planning to even come to the resorts/parks? Or maybe they'll suddenly decide to announce a water park opening?


----------



## Randy Miller

Brianstl said:


> And it didn’t cost what it does today.  The problem with sky high prices is they come with sky high expectations.


Well, did it? I don’t know, and don’t claim to know about prices in 1978 vs prices in 2020. Math is so not even close to my strong point! But I know it wasn’t cheap back then! It was nit a place that every, or even most kids, got to go. I don’t know how much 1,000 in 1978 compares to 8,000 compares?


----------



## MrsBooch

I know dining reservations are down due to the changes being made behind the scenes - probably to restaurant hours etc - but does anyone, through their phone calls etc, have any idea of when they will be back up? Was that mentioned somewhere? 

I have a feeling they're cutting how late some restaurants are open to reduce capacity and then pushing out new hours later. Maybe updating a lot of people's reservations to "cancelled"


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> Statistically speaking, they are far more likely to catch COVID-19 from their own friends or family, rather than some random guy that walks by them without a mask on.



Statistically speaking, those numbers change greatly when you multiply that number of random guys by thousands, day after day.


----------



## JaxDad

Pyotr said:


> I have 4 discover Disney tickets that I will not be using. Are we able to get refunds For them? If not, can we get credit for future trips? I’m not going to bother with trying to get through to Disney today.


It's not clear to me from the initial update if we can get refunds for unused portions of the Discover Disney tickets. The update does indicate you can get credit for wholly unused multi-day or date-specific theme park tickets, but the Discover Disney tickets are addresseded in the next paragraph with no refund information. I agree with not trying to get through to Disney today. If I do try to get a refund, I'll wait at least a week! Their call center has to be crazy now!


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> I have 4 discover Disney tickets that I will not be using. Are we able to get refunds For them? If not, can we get credit for future trips? I’m not going to bother with trying to get through to Disney today.


If the tickets are unused, you could try to call Disney or reach out to the Guest Experience Services team about a refund, though they  are technically non-refundable. Even if you aren't able to secure a refund, you can always "upgrade" those tickets to standard Florida Resident tickets (which do not have blockout dates) or any other ticket type. Disney tickets never lose their value, so you can put them toward an "upgrade" to whatever ticket you are planning to eventually buy. Again, this is only if the tickets have not been used.


----------



## DisFitz

Our conference in June at WDW was canceled.  Yesterday I decided to at least ask if I could get the memory maker and park tickets (over $1000) refunded as the conference may not happen next year and we wouldn't be able to use the tickets this year by Dec. 15th.  I was on the phone for a total of about 40 minutes (two different departments) and both CMs were so nice, helpful,  and pleasant.   The MM was immediatley canceled and refunded and the ticket refund is "submitted for review", and she gave every indication that would be refunded.  Seems that they are being very flexible on cancelations and refunds, which is the type of customer service I expect from Disney. 
Despite my disappointment over the trip (and frustration at times with their lack of communication) I am back to the "loving place" with Disney


----------



## mshanson3121

Randy Miller said:


> Well, did it? I don’t know, and don’t claim to know about prices in 1978 vs prices in 2020. Math is so not even close to my strong point! But I know it wasn’t cheap back then! It was nit a place that every, or even most kids, got to go. I don’t know how much 1,000 in 1978 compares to 8,000 compares?



Yes, the numbers have been done before, and the ticket costs today far outpace the rise in inflation. Tickets then we're much less expensive than they are today. With the biggest rise being within the last 10 years.


----------



## Alicefan

brich330 said:


> I said it in earlier post, but If everyone preps with a mask before arrival (I know most won’t), they will be fine. I’m taking long hikes & jogging with a mask on to condition myself to the experience. I also live in the south, so the humidity isn’t an issue for me. I’m afraid a lot will wait until arrival though, so CM’s will have a lot of passed out Karen’s to take care of. I’m assuming they’ll be called the Heat Stroke Squad.


That sounds like a job rather than a vacation.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Will photo pass photographers be allowed to take your picture if you take your mask off for the picture?


----------



## merry_nbright

VeronicaZS said:


> Will photo pass photographers be allowed to take your picture if you take your mask off for the picture?



In Shanghai, you’re allowed to take photos with your mask off. Have to wait to see what the rule at WDW will be.


----------



## Yooperroo

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered, but can people with existing resort reservations modify their dates? We are at BCV (cash, we aren’t DVC peeps) 8/29-9/5. I wanted end of sept, but a 2 bedroom wasn’t available when I booked a couple of weeks ago. I booked through a TA (not a TA rate), so I don’t think I can modify my own reservation?


No. I have reservations starting on July 10. I went in this morning to try to modify the dates for that reservation and I got the message saying no new reservations are being made at this time.


----------



## Violetspider

Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?
EDIT: Never mind I was directed to another board for that.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Violetspider said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?
> EDIT: Never mind I was directed to another board for that.



which board?  Thanks!


----------



## tcherjen

Violetspider said:


> Just out of curiosity, can anyone whose fast pass window opened this morning (July 27th arrival) report what they encountered in MDE?
> EDIT: Never mind I was directed to another board for that.


I am before you by a few days. I switched yesterday while the guy was announcing the dates. I made FP that morning, but by evening I could not change them.


----------



## Violetspider

tcherjen said:


> I am before you by a few days. I switched yesterday while the guy was announcing the dates. I made FP that morning, but by evening I could not change them.


Thanks, for that info. Our original trip was 7/6 - 7/16 and all our FPs are now locked as of the announcement.  My nephew just this morning changed our DVC trip to a shorted 10/28 - 11/2 trip, so the FP window opens tomorrow morning. I'm not expecting to be able to book anything.

EDIT: Our new trip is 7/28/- 8/2! Wow, I have brain damage from all of this.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

We are scheduled to arrive on July 15th and as of this morning my plans are not visible on the app.  I can still see them on the website though.  Changes are a happening.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Since yesterday’s presentation, the thing I have found most incredible is the number of people who truly thought the parks would be totally back to normal for summer trips.
I understand being hopeful and then disappointed, but there is so much anger.

The protocols are no surprise and had all been discussed round and round here: mandatory masks, limited experiences (no shows, fireworks, parades, meet & greets, opening DVC resorts first, etc.)

We’re in the middle of a pandemic. Disney was supposed to just jump in and go back to typical crowds and offerings with no virus mitigation efforts? While we don’t even know if children can go to school in the fall?

I understand being hopeful, but now people are are acting like Disney is personally victimizing them because hours will be shorter, experiences will be limited. Everyone has to make their own personal decision about if it is worth it to them. But I really think pointing the finger at Disney about this stuff is unjustified. People seem to be forgetting that a pandemic is causing this.

Now that the limited experiences and new protocols are announced, people are already jumping to a new unjustified conclusion - Disney will use this to reduce and cut these experiences FOREVER. Come on. Can you just let them get through opening up in the the middle of a pandemic?

The whole world (not just Disney) is going to look different for a while. Even if my child was not high risk and we could go to WDW, we would not. I am not angry that they are implementing these procedures - I fully understand them, but I know the uncertainty and discomfort would not make a trip enjoyable for us.

It is going to be uncertain and uncomfortable if you travel to a worldwide theme park destination in the middle of a pandemic. Things will be different. But Disney is not personally victimizing anyone.


----------



## Dentam

Remy is Up said:


> Not the same. Crowds at wdw are far different than Asian parks. Asian crowds are used to following rules and respecting others around them. The wdw crowd tends to be selfish



Have you ever been to Shanghai DL?  I've never experienced as much line cutting and personal space invasion as I have in that park.  Loved the park, just saying that this perception is not reality there.


----------



## Violetspider

disneydreamer1970 said:


> We are scheduled to arrive on July 15th and as of this morning my plans are not visible on the app.  I can still see them on the website though.  Changes are a happening.


All our original plans are visible (July 6th - 16th), but I can't make any changes for anything.


----------



## tcherjen

Violetspider said:


> Thanks, for that info. Our original trip was 7/6 - 7/16 and all our FPs are now locked as of the announcement.  My nephew just this morning changed our DVC trip to a shorted 10/28 - 11/2 trip, so the FP window opens tomorrow morning. I'm not expecting to be able to book anything.


 I feel you!! I wanted to modify times and was not able to. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Violetspider

tcherjen said:


> I feel you!! I wanted to modify times and was not able to. I hope it all works out for you.


Thank you! Wow, I must be tired. Our new shorted trip is 7/28 - 8/2, which is why the FP window opens tomorrow. My nephew woke me up at 4AM with the idea. I'm braindead now. lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> Okay so the official park hours shows Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard beach as opening July 11. No real change to their park hours. Is it possible that they will be open too? I am hoping for them, some version of the character dining we already have booked and the Halloween party now. Definitely in the bargaining portion of the grief cycle...


No. Disney says their FAQs they have no plans to reopen water parks and are concentrated on theme parks. Might not see a water park until next summer from them...


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> Since yesterday’s presentation, the thing I have found most incredible is the number of people who truly thought the parks would be totally back to normal for summer trips.



I certainly didn’t expect back to normal parks. I also didn’t expect the absolute gutting of experiences. They have virtually cut out everything outside of rides- and quite a few of those are probably at risk as well. 

I’m all for safety, but I think they were looking at the ledger more than they were looking at safety. If they could cut it and pass it off as a safety measure, they did. 

In order to believe that everything they cut was for safety’s sake alone, you have to believe every other park in the area is being reckless, and I don’t.


----------



## tlmadden73

So .. I guess the next question is ... will those of us who have JUNE reservations start getting their forced cancellations or will those continue to roll out week by week? (especially since the system is bogged down, I don't even want to try to cancel myself at this point

I am also waiting for the next "guest recovery" steps (that may or may not come) in how Disney will handle all the cancelled reservations. Not sure what they'd do since the future is so unknown, no real benefit in rescheduling a trip for the fall in my opinion. 
Everything we "know" about planning a Disney trip could be thrown out the window -- 

Disney may still be limiting attendance in fall, masks still may be required, attractions still may be closed, fireworks could be gone for the rest of the year (for both social distancing and cost cutting).

Or things could be normalized and Disney has to offer discounts to get people to come back. 

Or another outbreak causes another closure.


----------



## abnihon

Where did they announce no water parks?
I missed that.


----------



## CJGamer

StevieB81 said:


> Well, it's been a very emotional day for a lot of people. Some are very upset, some are very happy. I'm kind of in between. I have PH+WP tickets for 10 days with a split stay at AKL Kidani and BWV starting August 2nd. Not thrilled about the WP situation. Not thrilled that park hopping is in jeopardy. Not thrilled about going in August instead of the beginning of June. And wearing a mask, though I'm getting some cooling neck gaiters which should help. I am happy that we get to go. We have only been going every other year. It's been a tough year for my family for various reasons and we all really need a vacation, so we are going. Not sure what WDW plans to do for those that have PH and WP tickets if those options won't be available. I'll either be out $850 or I won't. Maybe things will be opened by then, who knows. We'll wear our masks. Drinking/eating around EPCOT might be more prevalent this year than normal. As long as we can do some nice TS restaurants and the pool bar is open, I'm good with taking breaks from the parks and even reduced hours. It takes some of the stress off. More time to relax, even if it's "forced". I will have a great time, even with the heat and even with the masks. Even if things aren't normal and a bit diluted. It will still be a better vacation than most. 9 weeks from now things could look a lot different than they do today. So we will go and follow the rules, whatever they may be, as best as we can. Will I need a break from a mask-almost definitely. Will I be a jerk about it-no. Will I be part of the mask police-most definitely not. If someone gives me grief if I, or part of my family, pulls their mask down for 30 seconds to get a breath of fresh air will I be irritated-probably. But I will have fun and will enjoy my vacation, because I have decided that is what I am going to do. Come join me.



This is me as well.  Same basic trip- July 30th, 10 days hopper plus- Poly/BW/AKL.   I feel 100% the same way.  My last 10 day disney trip was canned 3 days into it because my father took a sudden turn for the worse and we left to see him at the end.  I am very thankful at all that we will just get to spend the time at the resorts- and ride some rides.  10 weeks of only leaving the house for the grocery store really makes you appreciate those things we can do.  Super excited for some nice TS dining as well!  As people that usually eat out once or twice a week- we have gotten takeout once every 10 days or so through this.  TS meals at WDW will also be a vacation in itself!


----------



## abnihon

gottalovepluto said:


> No. Disney says their FAQs they have no plans to reopen water parks and are concentrated on theme parks. Might not see a water park until next summer from them...



Does someone have a link?  I keep looking for this FAQ and can’t find it.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

abnihon said:


> Does someone have a link?  I keep looking for this FAQ and can’t find it.


It was a cast member faq that was posted. I see nothing for the public and the hours are still there. 
I expect they will go away just trying to read too much into the fact the hours disappeared up until July 11. And all other hours were adjusted through October...


----------



## FloridaFun83

I had a resort stay at POR that was july 5-7. I quickly changed this to July 10-12 and moved my one day tickets to July 11 before they closed to new tickets/reservations. I was concerned with possible no regular resorts until July 11. I was able to modify online to Fort Wilderness Cabins. The only other choices were some of the DVC resorts- OKW, AKL, BLT, SSR and BRV if I recall correctly (we are a party of 5 also).


----------



## Hummingbird

Disney (along with Universal and alot of other businesses) put procedures in place which include mask.  Follow the rules or don't patronize the business. Simple. 

I keep seeing people say things like "well if they have to require mask then they shouldn't even open" or that "if seeing people break the rules would upset and annoy you, you shouldn't go."  To me that just screams If I can't go and have it my way (sans mask or whatever else) then NOBODY should be able to go.


----------



## andyman8

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. I guess the next question is ... will those of us who have JUNE reservations start getting their forced cancellations or will those continue to roll out week by week? (especially since the system is bogged down, I don't even want to try to cancel myself at this point
> 
> I am also waiting for the next "guest recovery" steps (that may or may not come) in how Disney will handle all the cancelled reservations. Not sure what they'd do since the future is so unknown, no real benefit in rescheduling a trip for the fall in my opinion.
> Everything we "know" about planning a Disney trip could be thrown out the window --


I think the first step for Disney is going to be determine what hotels and restaurants they'll have available and at what capacity. You'll notice we didn't hear a lot about Disney Resort Hotels yesterday outside of DVC. My guess is that they are finalizing those plans right now. Once they have those plans set and the Governor's approval (likely to come today), I'd expect their next step will be consolidating existing guests into what's available and reaching out to those with displaced trips to reschedule them if those guests want to. I can almost assure you that you'll have the opportunity to rebook your trip before booking reopens to the general public. I think they'll do this sooner rather than later. It may take some time to reach everyone, but I think they're going to do it as quickly as they can (not on a weekly basis). Only at that point, they'll open up the park reservation system.

So what's this mean? *Do not cancel your trip! *If you do, you may risk being shut out of having "first dibs" on rebooking or whatever Guest Recovery they offer.



abnihon said:


> Where did they announce no water parks?
> I missed that.


It was on the FAQs posted on The Hub (Disney's internal Cast Member portal).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> In order to believe that everything they cut was for safety’s sake alone, you have to believe every other park in the area is being reckless, and I don’t.



Yes, I do believe Universal is taking more risks, and I also believe Walt Disney World and Universal are much different in terms of scale and appeal so their approaches will be different.


----------



## Eric Smith

wdwoutsider said:


> I
> 
> Chapeck CNBC interview - Actual quote"
> "at Walt Disney World, we believe that we will be at least able to cover our costs opening up the parks"
> 
> If you think they are throwing unlimited cash out to open, they are going to be watching costs more than ever in disney history.   The accountants are going to be putting a cost on everything.



That quote means that they think they won't lose money by opening the parks.  It goes with the "positive contribution" comment that Chapek made on the quarterly call.    Since it was on CNBC, it was a comment made to an audience of investors.


----------



## tlmadden73

cakebaker said:


> I certainly didn’t expect back to normal parks. I also didn’t expect the absolute gutting of experiences. They have virtually cut out everything outside of rides- and quite a few of those are probably at risk as well.
> 
> I’m all for safety, but I think they were looking at the ledger more than they were looking at safety. If they could cut it and pass it off as a safety measure, they did.
> 
> In order to believe that everything they cut was for safety’s sake alone, you have to believe every other park in the area is being reckless, and I don’t.


I agree with you. I wasn't expecting Disney to open fully, but maybe moreso than they are going to. I mean .. letting your competitors open a month and half before you do is a big sign (and huge shock to me) that weren't trying to open up "as soon as possible". 

I think every business (not just Disney) is making these calculations of how the forced reduced capacity will work for them and how they run their operation accordingly.

It just means the sooner we can maybe get over our fear of the virus and get back to "normal" the sooner these businesses will be running at full force again and start hiring back their employees.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. I guess the next question is ... will those of us who have JUNE reservations start getting their forced cancellations or will those continue to roll out week by week? (especially since the system is bogged down, I don't even want to try to cancel myself at this point
> 
> I am also waiting for the next "guest recovery" steps (that may or may not come) in how Disney will handle all the cancelled reservations. Not sure what they'd do since the future is so unknown, no real benefit in rescheduling a trip for the fall in my opinion.
> Everything we "know" about planning a Disney trip could be thrown out the window --
> 
> Disney may still be limiting attendance in fall, masks still may be required, attractions still may be closed, fireworks could be gone for the rest of the year (for both social distancing and cost cutting).
> 
> Or things could be normalized and Disney has to offer discounts to get people to come back.
> 
> Or another outbreak causes another closure.


I think it’ll still come on a week by week basis. They don’t want to overwhelm the phone lines. Call center staff are still working at home.

As for the “guest recovery” steps, I’m not sure we’re going to see anything for a while. They’re not sure how many resorts will be open, and when they will be open. My thought is the ability to get your entire reservation cost back is the best outcome at this time. Those looking for deals to come out of this are going to be disappointed for a while.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Hummingbird said:


> Disney (along with Universal and alot of other businesses) put procedures in place which include mask.  Follow the rules or don't patronize the business. Simple.
> 
> I keep seeing people say things like "well if they have to require mask then they shouldn't even open" or that "if seeing people break the rules would upset and annoy you, you shouldn't go."  To me that just screams If I can't go and have it my way (sans mask or whatever else) then NOBODY should be able to go.


I agree with your post.  This is a novel virus and businesses are doing the best they can to protect their staff and guests.  There are other options such as LEGOLAND if you’re not concerned about the health risks.  Until we see which way this virus is headed I’d personally error on the side of caution.  In my area of Florida the majority of people are wearing masks to protect themselves and others.  This is hopefully short term.  It’s just so simple to stay home or go elsewhere instead of grumbling about how Disney is trying to keep their guests and staff safe.  There’s always next year for those who can’t accept WDW or UO guidelines.  For those that are going, happy vacationing


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> I agree with you. I wasn't expecting Disney to open fully, but maybe moreso than they are going to. I mean .. letting your competitors open a month and half before you do is a big sign (and huge shock to me) that weren't trying to open up "as soon as possible".
> 
> I think every business (not just Disney) is making these calculations of how the forced reduced capacity will work for them and how they run their operation accordingly.
> 
> It just means the sooner we can maybe get over our fear of the virus and get back to "normal" the sooner these businesses will be running at full force again and start hiring back their employees.



I will be interested to see after the first few days of AP's/locals and those that are desperate to go get it out of there system how many will actually go. Local places around me (jacksonville area) are struggling to get people to go to them, like dave and busters, roller skating, trampoline parks and such. The zoos and beaches are doing well. Dining is slowly doing better, but still slow.

Maybe by the time Disney opens more will come out, but Universal should be interesting to see.


----------



## Eric Smith

brockash said:


> Well todays the first day they've known anything substantial and even with that there's numerous still unknowns.  I also think some, myself included, were pretty taken aback by all of the reductions, especially considering all other parks in the area.
> 
> I believe many in the coming days/weeks will make their decisions whether to go or not, just as ppl. in here can choose to read certain threads or not


I'm astounded that anyone who frequents these boards would be taken aback by the restrictions that were announced.  All of them have been discussed at length in this thread.  The only real surprise for me was the opening date being in July and the fact that Epcot is opening at basically the same time as the other parks.  The lack of parades, fireworks and M&G's were pretty much a given as were the distancing protocols and mandatory masks.  

I agree that if people don't want to comply with the rules, they should not go to the parks.


----------



## Eric Smith

brockash said:


> The extreme reduced hrs. (opposite of supporting social distancing); the decision not to open water parks because it'snot worth it to them financially. ..we'll see what else they come up with...hopefully some things for the better.


The reduction in hours is probably due to the lower amount of guests as well as the increased amount of cleaning that will be necessary overnight.  I don't think its any kind of money grab.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265970312941834241


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope what does come out of this is FP+ disappears permanently. In its place is a version of MaxPass.


MaxPass can't work at WDW.  There are way too many guests and way too many parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I'm astounded that anyone who frequents these boards would be taken aback by the restrictions that were announced.  All of them have been discussed at length in this thread.  The only real surprise for me was the opening date being in July and the fact that Epcot is opening at basically the same time as the other parks.  The lack of parades, fireworks and M&G's were pretty much a given as were the distancing protocols and mandatory masks.
> 
> I agree that if people don't want to comply with the rules, they should not go to the parks.



Yep, I also thought the most surprising thing was that they didn’t actually feel pressured into a June date.

It’s disappointing to officially lose the vacation you wanted, instead of it just being a rumoured possibility, so I feel for those who are upset. I am admittedly a little taken aback by those who are beyond disappointed or upset and are angry at Disney for the decisions they made, especially people who don’t have a trip planned at all.


----------



## brich330

Alicefan said:


> That sounds like a job rather than a vacation.


To each their own. Go run a marathon and tell me how you feel at the end of it. Sometimes fun and a “vacation” are not the same thing. If I have to put in extra effort to have fun, so be it!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think FP+ goes away permanently. Look at all the people even just in this thread who talk about purchasing tickets before they really wanted to so they can take advantage of the booking window. Part of its appeal to Disney is locking people into their Disney plans before arrival and having an idea where the crowds are going to go.

I think there’s too much benefit there for Disney to just let it go even if it’s gone as we knew it temporarily.


----------



## abnihon

andyman8 said:


> I think the first step for Disney is going to be determine what hotels and restaurants they'll have available and at what capacity. You'll notice we didn't hear a lot about Disney Resort Hotels yesterday outside of DVC. My guess is that they are finalizing those plans right now. Once they have those plans set and the Governor's approval (likely to come today), I'd expect their next step will be consolidating existing guests into what's available and reaching out to those with displaced trips to reschedule them if those guests want to. I can almost assure you that you'll have the opportunity to rebook your trip before booking reopens to the general public. I think they'll do this sooner rather than later. It may take some time to reach everyone, but I think they're going to do it as quickly as they can (not on a weekly basis). Only at that point, they'll open up the park reservation system.
> 
> So what's this mean? *Do not cancel your trip! *If you do, you may risk being shut out of having "first dibs" on rebooking or whatever Guest Recovery they offer.
> 
> 
> It was on the FAQs posted on The Hub (Disney's internal Cast Member portal).


Ah ok thanks.  Does someone mind copying and pasting again?  It’s lost now.


----------



## andyman8

abnihon said:


> Ah ok thanks.  Does someone mind copying and pasting again?  It’s lost now.


From @yulilin3 (water park info is in *red*):



yulilin3 said:


> FAQ
> Wednesday, May 27, 2020
> 
> Following the recent reopening of Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs, we’re pleased that more Disney magic is coming back. Walt Disney World leaders submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force describing the approach for a phased reopening of theme parks planned to begin on July 11.
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. And in the coming weeks, Disney Stores will begin a phased reopening of operations globally, beginning with a select number of stores in the United States, in addition to stores in Europe and Japan.
> In preparing to reopen during this unusual time, we have to manage our theme parks in a very different way from what we’ve known before. As we begin to reach out to our Cast Members and call them back to work, they will be focused on operating our parks in a responsible way that continues to give our Guests opportunities to create magical Disney memories.
> This phased reopening will demonstrate a deliberate approach, with limits on attendance and controlled guest density that aligns with guidance on physical distancing. That means certain experiences that draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date. In addition, “high-touch” experiences such as makeover opportunities, playgrounds and character greetings will remain temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight Guests during their visit.
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> We’re looking forward to reopening our theme parks, Disney Resort hotels and stores, and doing so in a responsible way. In this spirit, our destinations will continue to follow enhanced safety protocols based upon applicable guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening.
> As we all must work together to promote the health and safety of everyone, Cast Members as well as Guests 3 years of age and older will be required to wear appropriate face coverings in theme parks and common areas of resort hotels. All Guests will also undergo temperature screenings prior to entering a theme park; health screenings and temperature checks will be required daily for Cast Members. Cashless transactions are recommended, and cleaning and disinfection procedures will be increased in high-traffic areas.
> Additional information on enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations will be shared soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.
> We’re being deliberate during these phased reopenings, and we’re encouraged by how our Guests are responding at Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs. We’re doing our part, and we need our Guests to do their part, too, as we work together to focus on safety.
> *REACTIVE FAQ
> General questions on offerings
> What is opening and when?*
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15.
> 
> *Are you reducing capacity in the theme parks?*
> Yes.  When our theme parks reopen, we will be managing attendance through a new park reservation system and implementing physical distancing measures in line with CDC guidance. As a result, capacity and theme park reservations will be significantly limited and subject to availability.
> 
> *How much capacity are you reducing, and when will you increase it? What will it take to get back to normal?*
> We are starting conservatively, and will slowly increase capacity slowly and at the appropriate times as the circumstances permit. We will learn as we go and will keep an eye on what’s happening around us and will make adjustments going forward.
> 
> *What resorts are you opening? *
> During this phase of reopenings, we will begin to open the Disney Vacation Club properties and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground June 22. This includes:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village
> Disney’s Beach Club Villas
> Disney’s BoardWalk Villas
> Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> Disney’s Old Key West Resort
> Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
> Disney’s Riviera Resort
> Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort
> The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> In addition, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort will open June 15.
> 
> *Will you have transportation available?*
> We will begin running our Disney bus transportation on a limited basis for Guests staying in our resort hotels and will open monorail and ferry service when the parks reopen.
> 
> *What about water parks? Will they open?
> At this time, we are not reopening our water parks. Our focus is on our theme parks.  We will share more information when we are ready to do so.
> 
> Is the reopening of Walt Disney World a sign that the other Disney theme parks will reopen soon? *
> No. Operations plans and details are decided independently at each Disney Park.
> 
> *
> Will you open theme parks with all of the rides and entertainment?*
> We are temporarily pausing on some experiences like parades, nighttime spectaculars, character meet and greets and makeovers to accommodate social distancing. However, our characters will still be in the parks to entertain and delight our Guests.
> 
> *Will anyone with an existing ticket be able to enter the theme parks?*
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> *
> Safety and protocols
> Will masks or face coverings be required to visit theme parks and resorts?*
> Yes. All Guests ages 3 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *What if I forgot my mask at home? Will masks be provided to Guests or will they be available for purchase?*
> We are asking that our Guests bring their own mask for experiences at our parks.
> 
> *What if a Guest doesn’t want to wear a face covering. Will there be any exception?*
> We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *Will hand sanitizers or hand washing stations be available throughout property? Where will they be located*?
> Yes. Disney theme parks and resort hotels will open with hand sanitizer and hand washing locations and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting.
> 
> *Will Guests be required to go through a temperature screening station to enter a theme park?*
> Yes. All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings upon arrival to either a theme park or Disney Springs. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures above 100.4 will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.
> *
> How will physical distancing guidelines be enforced? *
> Our Cast Members at Disney Springs have gone through new training as we all learn to adjust to these unique times together. To that end, we will have some Cast Members in Disney Springs and the theme parks when they open to explain our new procedures and answer any questions Guests may have. They will also encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
> 
> *Will you be adjusting your security screening procedures when the parks reopen?*
> Yes, we will be making some adjustments to minimize the amount of contact our Cast will have with Guests’ personal items. We look forward to sharing more information soon.
> *
> Will you accept cash?*
> At this time, it is recommended all Guests use cashless or contactless payment options, such as MagicBands, credit cards, debit cards, Disney Gift Cards, Disney Reward redemption cards and Mobile Wallets such as Apple Pay, Google Pay and Samsung Pay. Guests may purchase a Disney Gift Card at select merchandise locations and Guest Relations to pay without cash. We will continue to accept cash


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think FP+ goes away permanently. Look at all the people even just in this thread who talk about purchasing tickets before they really wanted to so they can take advantage of the booking window. Part of its appeal to Disney is locking people into their Disney plans before arrival and having an idea where the crowds are going to go.
> 
> I think there’s too much benefit there for Disney to just let it go even if it’s gone as we knew it temporarily.


I'm not even sure that FP+ would go away at all (as long as a ride was open).  They could still factor that in to the virtual queue without much difficulty and most of the fast pass lines are much longer than they need to be to hold all fast pass guests under normal operations.

Has there been any official statement or a rumor that fast passes are going away initially?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not even sure that FP+ would go away at all (as long as a ride was open).  They could still factor that in to the virtual queue without much difficulty and most of the fast pass lines are much longer than they need to be to hold all fast pass guests under normal operations.
> 
> Has there been any official statement or a rumor that fast passes are going away initially?



Just a rumour I believe.


----------



## Tandy

Yooperroo said:


> No. I have reservations starting on July 10. I went in this morning to try to modify the dates for that reservation and I got the message saying no new reservations are being made at this time.


Word I heard was it is locked until the governor "officially" approves..
But that again is just the word I heard


----------



## Betty Rohrer

xuxa777 said:


> Height rule much easier to enforce than masks


have you ever heard parents complain that their child meets the requirement but at ride stick the child doesn't touch or the parents fudge it at first stick then has a fit when doesn't work at second? may be easier but not that much different and both are safety measures


----------



## Sandiz08

Tandy said:


> Word I heard was it is locked until the governor "officially" approves..
> But that again is just the word I heard


I believe only reservations with July 11th on can be modified right now. I haven't to tried to go all the way through to see if it will actually let me modify but I can see whats left as far rooms go.


----------



## Tandy

Sandiz08 said:


> I believe only reservations with July 11th on can be modified right now. I haven't to tried to go all the way through to see if it will actually let me modify but I can see whats left as far rooms go.


I cant modify existing ones (mine are for Aug) or make new ones either.. totally locked out for me


----------



## SmittS

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265970312941834241


Shorter wait times.  A lot of speculation if reduced staffing and constant cleaning meant wait times would be just as long as a normal day.  Chapek seems to think no.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## Sandiz08

Tandy said:


> I cant modify existing ones (mine are for Aug) or make new ones either.. totally locked out for me


Yeah I haven't clicked all the way through because I'm not liking the resorts that I see to want to switch.


----------



## slyster

I totally get and support the cautious and well thought out opening.  It sucks that they are requiring face masks which is why we will be postponing our August trip.  I support what they are doing, but besides the fact that meet and greets, fireworks/parades are gone, the masks are a deal breaker as HOT temps make wearing masks unbearable.  I will look forward to a future trip.


----------



## Tandy

Sandiz08 said:


> Yeah I haven't clicked all the way through because I'm not liking the resorts that I see to want to switch.


Ah sorry, I was talking about Dining and reservations of that nature


----------



## Kadorto

brich330 said:


> To each their own. Go run a marathon and tell me how you feel at the end of it. Sometimes fun and a “vacation” are not the same thing. If I have to put in extra effort to have fun, so be it!



True..  but a marathon isn't a marathon if it's less than 26.2.   I'm ok with a 13.1 but we will be shortening our stay by a few days.     And to answer your question...   I always feel great crossing the finish line.


----------



## Kadorto

rg35 said:


> I'm not. One of the key elements of American culture is selfish individualism. Many, many people in this country only care about how things impact them personally. If you watch the world news, in the majority of other countries people have complied with COVID-19 measures without complaint. Compare to the U.S., where we've had armed protests because a bunch of selfish jerks don't want to wear facemasks.
> 
> I'm not surprised at all that people would complain about having to submit to new rules and regulations at WDW.



The protests were about going back to work...


----------



## tinkerhon

Eric Smith said:


> I'm astounded that anyone who frequents these boards would be taken aback by the restrictions that were announced.  All of them have been discussed at length in this thread.  The only real surprise for me was the opening date being in July and the fact that Epcot is opening at basically the same time as the other parks.  The lack of parades, fireworks and M&G's were pretty much a given as were the distancing protocols and mandatory masks.
> 
> I agree that if people don't want to comply with the rules, they should not go to the parks.



I think some of the problems/concerns/displeasure (however it can be phrased) came from the lack of certainty , concrete info (that people might have WANTED, even knowing that it was not to be EXPECTED) 
I think people totally understand (at least they should ) that Disney is taking all necessary precautions - 
The only thing (and it can certainly change) that I think was a little much was the use of masks at the pool deck/lounge areas. (If that was even confirmed) 
Honorable mention to park hours - for the summer, opening early and closing early doesn't sit well with many - (JMHO) 

As far as other issues - (and these are extremely important) 
Which hotels are going to be open? 
Transportation/busses/DME- how are those going to work ?
FPS ? are they still a thing ? 
ADRS - same - how will they work going forward 
Park reservations ?  How will they work ? Who gets priority ? 

I think these are justified concerns when booking a Disney trip, especially because everyone, by now, is used to planning ahead, because that's basically what ppl are lead to do, due to the system that (before yesterday) was in place - 

Just my .02 

There are definitely two sides to the frustration coin -


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> What I don’t get is ppl who are on message boards for discussions about Disney who come here to say things like your post. I can see if this was a board to discuss Covid or any other serious topics & ppl were complaining about their Disney trip. But it’s a board to discuss Disney & thread to discuss park reopening so we get it, the world sucks & some ppl are luckier than others, but that doesn’t mean ppl can’t complain about their current Disney-related situation here.


Complaining is totally fine. Wanting something to look forward to is too, we all need that. Entitlement gets thrown around a lot but that's been the biggest issue. It's clear many people don't go anywhere else but WDW and it being closed has brought out some bad behavior/desperate feelings that are a turn off. It's okay to chill, especially if you're lucky enough to go a lot. Like everything in life, it's okay handle it with some grace


----------



## cakebaker

I hadn't yet cancelled the one of many reservations I had that we were scheduled to check out on the 11th. It's the YC for just 2 nights and I can modify it to another resort, but only FW or a DVC resort. The other one I did not cancel yet, we checked out on the 8th and I cannot modify it. Don't plan on modifying, but it's interesting that you can actually do it now. I had lots of reservations, just hadn't gotten around to these 2 yet.


----------



## Krandor

brich330 said:


> To each their own. Go run a marathon and tell me how you feel at the end of it. Sometimes fun and a “vacation” are not the same thing. If I have to put in extra effort to have fun, so be it!



Agreed which is one reason almost alll my disney trips are rundisney events.  Tons of fun but also after doing something like a 10k and a half marathon, I feel I've earned my park time.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> What I don’t get is ppl who are on message boards for discussions about Disney who come here to say things like your post. I can see if this was a board to discuss Covid or any other serious topics & ppl were complaining about their Disney trip. But it’s a board to discuss Disney & thread to discuss park reopening so we get it, the world sucks & some ppl are luckier than others, but that doesn’t mean ppl can’t complain about their current Disney-related situation here.


Exactly. If I went to a forum that was for grieving parents and starting complaining about things I think Disney did wrong or how my vacation was ruined, that would be a horrible thing to do. But that's not what this forum is and it's perfectly appropriate to voice your concerns and express you disappointment. It would be nice if you weren't torn apart when you did and told how superficial and uncaring you were because of it. I sometimes think those that love Disney the most are the ones who come off as haters.


----------



## Krandor

Tandy said:


> Word I heard was it is locked until the governor "officially" approves..
> But that again is just the word I heard



I would think it is also because they need to update inventory to account for what resorts will be closed and move people around before allowing new/modified reservations.


----------



## abnihon

It will be ironic if only DVC is open when I canceled my DVC room for July 11-19 this week and kept my cash room.  Lol. It was the right call though...  I should get over $3,800 back which is a lot and if I didn’t cancel this week I wouldn’t have gotten that much back.  And likely we won’t go...


----------



## dreamit

I had a number of placeholder resort reservations for this summer with one at Pop for 7/11-7/19. This morning I went in to see if I can change the resort. When doing so, the only resorts showing availability (along with pricing) are the DVC resorts. I don‘t know if it’d allow me to complete the change, but I found this interesting.


----------



## abnihon

dreamit said:


> I had a number of placeholder resort reservations for this summer with one at Pop for 7/11-7/19. This morning I went in to see if I can change the resort. When doing so, the only resorts showing availability (along with pricing) are the DVC resorts. I don‘t know if it’d allow me to complete the change, but I found this interesting.



very interesting...  can you change to a regular room at DVC resorts?


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> very interesting...  can you change to a regular room at DVC resorts?



Not sure what you mean by a regular room at a DVC resort?


----------



## abnihon

cakebaker said:


> Not sure what you mean by a regular room at a DVC resort?


Like a non DVC room at Wilderness Lodge?
Or is it only Boulder Ridge and Copper Creek?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element. 

I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s disappointing to officially lose the vacation you wanted, instead of it just being a rumoured possibility, so I feel for those who are upset. I am admittedly a little taken aback by those who are beyond disappointed or upset and are angry at Disney for the decisions they made, especially people who don’t have a trip planned at all.



I've said this before and I still believe it to be true.  To many Disney is an escape from the real world and is even marketed as such as being a  magical land "where dreams come true".  

While I agree with the decisions WDW is making and am actually impressed with how seriously they are taking this and how it looks like they have thought things through, in the end though with all these changes especially the M-word, it does make it harder to go to Disney and "escape the real world" because with seeing M's and tables socially distanced and all the signs and everything it is going to be a reminder of what is going on in the real world that people want to escape for a few days.  So I totally get people being disappointed and maybe even a bit upset that their vacation if not cancelled is not and cannot be a complete "escape from the covid world" and it's unfortunate.  It will change the experience.


----------



## abnihon

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.



we’re in SC so not mandatory.  I wear at work. (Nurse) and in stores.  But my son never wears one and I don’t think it would go well...


----------



## cakebaker

dreamit said:


> I had a number of placeholder resort reservations for this summer with one at Pop for 7/11-7/19. This morning I went in to see if I can change the resort. When doing so, the only resorts showing availability (along with pricing) are the DVC resorts. I don‘t know if it’d allow me to complete the change, but I found this interesting.


Apparently if you have a check out date of the 11th and beyond, you can modify to another available DVC or FW cabins for me. I didn't try and complete either, but someone posted that they did and could finalize the change.


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> Like a non DVC room at Wilderness Lodge?
> Or is it only Boulder Ridge and Copper Creek?


No. The only resorts available that I see are DVC and FW.


----------



## dreamit

abnihon said:


> very interesting...  can you change to a regular room at DVC resorts?


No, it’s only showing villas. I see BRV, BWV, BLT, OKW, SSR, Copper Creek, and Kidani. But, I now notice that the one non-DVC resort available is Fort Wilderness (cabins).


----------



## abnihon

dreamit said:


> No, it’s only showing villas. I see BRV, BWV, BLT, OKW, SSR, Copper Creek, and Kidani. But, I now notice that the one non-DVC resort available is Fort Wilderness (cabins).


 And they did announce that will open.  Interesting...


----------



## woody337

I have reservations for the week(with park tickets) of July 18th. Do we know for certain if someones resort wont open, they will be moved to another resort? And if they do that, who is responsible for the price difference if there is one? Also I have my FP's selected, I assume that wont have any influence on park reservations? Will the FP's even be utilized?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I've said this before and I still believe it to be true.  To many Disney is an escape from the real world and is even marketed as such as being a  magical land "where dreams come true".
> 
> While I agree with the decisions WDW is making and am actually impressed with how seriously they are taking this and how it looks like they have thought things through, in the end though with all these changes especially the M-word, it does make it harder to go to Disney and "escape the real world" because with seeing M's and tables socially distanced and all the signs and everything it is going to be a reminder of what is going on in the real world that people want to escape for a few days.  So I totally get people being disappointed and maybe even a bit upset that their vacation if not cancelled is not and cannot be a complete "escape from the covid world" and it's unfortunate.  It will change the experience.



Yes I totally get being upset over the official loss of the vacation, and also the lack of desire to go under these circumstances. I know we won’t be going.

It’s the anger and the ridiculous accusations for example that they’re only doing it this way for money (even though they’d certainly make more operating normally), that I shake my head at.


----------



## abnihon

Seems like are really trying to limit this to DVC members and local APs and keep everyone else away..


----------



## abnihon

I feel like Disney is trying to subtlety break up with us all and we’re not taking the hint..


----------



## dreamit

abnihon said:


> Seems like are really trying to limit this to DVC members and local APs and keep everyone else away..


I’m wondering if it’s that they have to have the DVC side open anyway, they may try to also keep the cash reservations to those resorts.


----------



## cakebaker

abnihon said:


> Seems like are really trying to limit this to DVC members and local APs and keep everyone else away..


I don't think they wanted to open at all. I think Universal and every other theme park in the area forced their hand. So they opened, offering as little as they possibly could and don't really care how appealing it is to anyone. If you're willing to go with all the cuts, they're fine with it. If not, they don't really want you anyway. I think the NBA and other possible sports deals helped them financially enough that opening was not such a priority. DVC HAD to open. They were treading on thin ice legally by keeping them closed for so long when they were not required to do so.


----------



## Moliphino

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.



In more rurul/suburban areas of MA nobody is wearing them when walking their dogs. You don't encounter enough other people to make it necessary. I do see good compliance for all stores/restaurants, not that I go to any often.


----------



## cakebaker

dreamit said:


> I’m wondering if it’s that they have to have the DVC side open anyway, they may try to also keep the cash reservations to those resorts.


Their update includes DVC members and guests, so cash reservations still stand. I have one, could go, but we're not.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

abnihon said:


> Seems like are really trying to limit this to DVC members and local APs and keep everyone else away..



Makes a lot of sense IMO that the decisions made can both keep people who go safer, and also deter people from coming to keep crowds down so they aren’t having to be the ones to turn people away.

People speculated FL residents only for a while, and I think that would lead to a lot of really pissed off people especially from just outside state lines. But you make it unappealing to come from a distance or try to have your big once in a lifetime type Disney vacation, and then guests are making the call themselves.


----------



## tcherjen

woody337 said:


> I have reservations for the week(with park tickets) of July 18th. Do we know for certain if someones resort wont open, they will be moved to another resort? And if they do that, who is responsible for the price difference if there is one? Also I have my FP's selected, I assume that wont have any influence on park reservations? Will the FP's even be utilized?


Unfortunately, none of us have any information.
From what I read- previous moves
If the resorts were impacted due to construction or something people were asked to move. Most of what I read, some had to pay price difference.
As far as FP- I have some good ones too, but won’t know if they are useless with new system.
We have a stay July 19-24 at FQ. I read tumors resort may be closed. I am anxious to see at this is my 4th or maybe 5th lol reschedule.


----------



## jlwhitney

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.



I am in NE FL and not many are wearing them in my area


----------



## VeronicaZS

SmittS said:


> Shorter wait times.  A lot of speculation if reduced staffing and constant cleaning meant wait times would be just as long as a normal day.  Chapek seems to think no.  I guess time will tell.


Don't forget to factor in much shorter operating hours as well. I hope for shorter wait times and will be watching the first few weeks of operations like a hawk.


----------



## tinkerhon

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


NYC here, and booked for July - not even sure if we will be able to fly into Orlando ! If we are, but we cancel anyway, masks will just be part of it - too much money for such a decreased experience , imho - no fireworks hurt - parks closing earlier, and I have a feeling bus transportation COULD be a nightmare - I would rather go when we get the Disney experience that we are used to over our past 20 years and over 50-60 trips - if that experience is no longer possible down the line, we still have amazing memories to look back on with no regret !


----------



## Eric Smith

abnihon said:


> Seems like are really trying to limit this to DVC members and local APs and keep everyone else away..


I think they're going to be consolidating resorts and they're trying to finalize how they are going to do that before they announce it.  I think that is part of why they have cut off bookings.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


I’m in southeast Michigan.  Masks are required in all public indoor places and most people are following the rules, myself included.  However, I canceled my July trip based on the mask requirement.  Wearing a mask at Disney is totally different than a 2 hour shopping trip.  Also my kids have not been out in public and are not used to wearing masks.  They would be miserable.


----------



## Sandiz08

I was playing around with dates and non dvc resorts pop up in modification for August 3rd on, only a few though.


----------



## Jiminy76

Remy is Up said:


> Obey rules and you won't be shamed. Too bad. Sometimes people have to be called out and ostracized for outing others in danger and not following rules. Its the same at universal. No different at all


This is a very dangerous mentality and having random park customers confront other customers and shame them could lead to verbal and physical confrontations. If people see a person blatantly ignoring the mask rules they should make a cast member aware so they can act accordingly. Promoting a vigilantly mentality to mask enforcement will lead to much worse issues than the initial infraction you are trying to call out.


----------



## Jacq7414

Moliphino said:


> In more rurul/suburban areas of MA nobody is wearing them when walking their dogs. You don't encounter enough other people to make it necessary. I do see good compliance for all stores/restaurants, not that I go to any often.


Same. We are in the suburbs of NYC (Long Island) and people don’t wear the masks outside on the street. At least in my area. It’s really easy to cross the street or stay 6 feet away from people while outside. People do wear them inside stores.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Moliphino said:


> In more rurul/suburban areas of MA nobody is wearing them when walking their dogs. You don't encounter enough other people to make it necessary. I do see good compliance for all stores/restaurants, not that I go to any often.



Interesting you say that... I’m in a suburban area and masks are a must. 

Also are you talking about curbside takeout/pickup for store/restaurants? Retail and restaurants are not open yet for customers to enter...


----------



## OKWFan88

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


Denver CO here (technically a suburb outside of Denver)... Masks were mandatory, and I wore it every time I went out. Not ideal but following the rules... and we don't have humidity like FL does so I can't even imagine how uncomfortable it will get. Our trip got cancelled because it was scheduled the end of June into July so parks wouldn't have been open nor would have POP apparently. But even if we had a later date in July scheduled with all the restrictions just wouldn't fit for my family. We will try again in Nov or Dec.


----------



## skeeter31

tinkerhon said:


> NYC here, and booked for July - not even sure if we will be able to fly into Orlando ! If we are, but we cancel anyway, masks will just be part of it - too much money for such a decreased experience , imho - no fireworks hurt - parks closing earlier, and I have a feeling bus transportation COULD be a nightmare - I would rather go when we get the Disney experience that we are used to over our past 20 years and over 50-60 trips - if that experience is no longer possible down the line, we still have amazing memories to look back on with no regret !


Were you really expecting Disney to just reopen with everything operational as normal? I don’t get this mindset. We’ve had 3+ months now to prepare for what Disney was going to announce, and it’s pretty spot on with what most on here have been saying. Yet over the past day people have been acting as if the rug has been pulled out from under them. I don’t get it. I guess some people really were expecting their summer vacation to proceed as normal, when nothing else in the world is anywhere close to normal right now.


----------



## Moliphino

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Interesting you say that... I’m in a suburban area and masks are a must.
> 
> Also are you talking about curbside takeout/pickup for store/restaurants? Retail and restaurants are not open yet for customers to enter...



I'm in western MA. I mean grocery stores, hardware stores, CVS, and going in to restaurants to pick up takeout. I don't see anyone wearing them on hiking trails or walking/running/biking around town.


----------



## Alana20

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered, but can people with existing resort reservations modify their dates? We are at BCV (cash, we aren’t DVC peeps) 8/29-9/5. I wanted end of sept, but a 2 bedroom wasn’t available when I booked a couple of weeks ago. I booked through a TA (not a TA rate), so I don’t think I can modify my own reservation?


We had July 6-13 reservations and I was unable to change them all day yesterday but then around 8:00 I just randomly tried again and it let me modify the dates to August. I had to change resorts and the only options were all DVC resorts (although not all of them were available) with the exception of AOA and FW cabins. I received the confirmation email of the change as well from Disney.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Betty Rohrer said:


> have you ever heard parents complain that their child meets the requirement but at ride stick the child doesn't touch or the parents fudge it at first stick then has a fit when doesn't work at second? may be easier but not that much different and both are safety measures


When their child doesn’t measure up some parents take it all the way in complaining.  It goes from cast member to coordinator to manager to finally guest services.  Parents will put shoes on their kids to make them taller.  Wish guests could follow rules but the reality is that there is always a small percentage who will make things difficult for cast and other guests.


----------



## andyman8

tinkerhon said:


> I think some of the problems/concerns/displeasure (however it can be phrased) came from the lack of certainty , concrete info (that people might have WANTED, even knowing that it was not to be EXPECTED)
> I think people totally understand (at least they should ) that Disney is taking all necessary precautions -
> The only thing (and it can certainly change) that I think was a little much was the use of masks at the pool deck/lounge areas. (If that was even confirmed)
> Honorable mention to park hours - for the summer, opening early and closing early doesn't sit well with many - (JMHO)
> 
> As far as other issues - (and these are extremely important)
> Which hotels are going to be open?
> Transportation/busses/DME- how are those going to work ?
> FPS ? are they still a thing ?
> ADRS - same - how will they work going forward
> Park reservations ?  How will they work ? Who gets priority ?
> 
> I think these are justified concerns when booking a Disney trip, especially because everyone, by now, is used to planning ahead, because that's basically what ppl are lead to do, due to the system that (before yesterday) was in place -
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> There are definitely two sides to the frustration coin -


Let me try to help address some of your concerns.

Masks at pool deck - This hasn't been directly confirmed at all. This seemed to start with some speculation (seemingly by some folks who weren't happy about the mask requirement) after there was a DVC statement that said masks would be required at the resorts as well. Disney has not explicitly said what areas of the resorts (pools, restaurants, etc...) I could easily see them saying that masks are encouraged but not required within the gated pool areas. Disney certainly will not allow face masks in the pool.
Hotels - Right now, Disney has only committed to having the DVC resorts and FW open. I'd imagine that list will grow by 7/11, but we don't know.
Transportation - Disney has said that "limited" bus transportation will be available starting on 6/22. Monorail and ferryboat will come back online when the parks reopen. No word on Skyliner or DME yet.
FP+ - No word yet.
Dining - No word yet.
Park Reservations - Disney has said that guests with "existing reservations" will get priority followed by APs and "exisiting ticketholders."
That's all we know for sure. I understand everyone's frustrations right now, but this is a lot for Disney to sort through. As I've said previously, they could have just cancelled everybody and made everyone over within the new parameters. Can you imagine how many people would be upset if that happened? There's a lot of uncertainty out there right now, and if you're not okay with the uncertainty, I'd advise you to cancel. There is nothing normal about what is happening right now, so I don't think it's fair to expect Disney or anybody to abiding by their normal practices and procedures. I don't mean this in a mean-spirited way; I think there are genuinely many valid reasons why guests would want to cancel their reservations right now.

On the bright side, I also do not think they're intentionally trying to limit this reopening to FL Residents and DVC Members. I think something they've made amply clear in the last 24 hours is that they're going to be taking care of guests with existing reservations. Because of that, they're taking this slowly and trying to figure out what solutions make the most sense, logistically and financially. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to limit this more than usual from the bloggers/lifestylers/local influencers, who line up for hours and don't really spend a lot of money. My personal opinion is that FW + the DVC Resorts are not the only hotels you'll see open in July.


----------



## hereforthechurros

cakebaker said:


> Exactly. If I went to a forum that was for grieving parents and starting complaining about things I think Disney did wrong or how my vacation was ruined, that would be a horrible thing to do. But that's not what this forum is and it's perfectly appropriate to voice your concerns and express you disappointment. It would be nice if you weren't torn apart when you did and told how *superficial *and *uncaring *you were because of it. I sometimes think those that love Disney the most are the ones who come off as haters.


I didn't use any of those words. Nor am I tearing anyone apart. Clearly people here love Disney or they wouldn't waste time on a message board. I've vented my frustrations here over WDW many times. It's the victim card that a lot of people are playing over this that's just really confusing.


----------



## bebec22

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


I'm also from MA and people around here definitely do not wear masks outside.  People are constantly walking up and down my street and I have not once seen someone wearing a mask. They wear them inside only.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


No masks are mandatory in my state unless a store requires them. Most people wear one anyway. I don't wear one walking my dog or driving or doing yard work, only when I will be in contact with others. I expected WDW to follow CDC guidelines but seems they are going above and beyond:



> CDC recommends wearing cloth face coverings in public settings where other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain (e.g., grocery stores and pharmacies) especially in areas of significant community-based transmission.


----------



## dreamit

I’m curious to see how this plays out. I have one reservation at Pop for the length of our trip (7/11-7/19) and half-way through I have a Wilderness Lodge reservation. I had intended to also have a BWI reservation for the second half of the trip. I was hedging on whether they opened only MK resorts, but otherwise the preference was an Epcot deluxe. Anyhow, I’ll cancel WL because that covers the time that Epcot and HS are first opening. With how things are playing out, I’d like to hold Pop for the first half and an Epcot deluxe for the second half. But I now feel like it’s possible they’ll move us from Pop, _possibly_, without charging more for a move to a DVC resort. We’ll see...


----------



## tlmadden73

jlwhitney said:


> I will be interested to see after the first few days of AP's/locals and those that are desperate to go get it out of there system how many will actually go. Local places around me (jacksonville area) are struggling to get people to go to them, like dave and busters, roller skating, trampoline parks and such. The zoos and beaches are doing well. Dining is slowly doing better, but still slow.
> 
> Maybe by the time Disney opens more will come out, but Universal should be interesting to see.


I think a month of seeing how Universal is doing will also give Disney good indications what they need to do come July 11th.  

People could come out in droves, there is good news about the virus, and Universal, Sea World and LegoLand are booming being the only big theme parks in town open. Disney could then decide to open with a lot less restrictions. 

OR

People are still afraid to go out, can't (or don't want) to travel to Orlando for a "vacation" during this time and instead opt for RVs, camping, beaches and Universal looks like a ghost town. Disney can then plan and staff accordingly. 

It's a crazy time for sure. I feel for the cast members that may still be out of a job even when WDW opens up.


----------



## Pyotr

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.



The county I live in is about 30% masks 70% non-mark indoors.  Outside walking or exercising I would say about 99% non-mask. It's not even June and it's pretty rough out. I handle the heat very well but my wife and children do not. Our initial trip was scheduled in March before a Disney cruise. We have about 100 expiring DVC points that need to be used by October. I rescheduled our WDW portion of the trip to June, then to August. 

As Floridians, we typically do not travel to WDW mid-summer as it can be miserable. Because we have expiring points, our plan was to go and enjoy the parks in the early morning and spend more time at the pool. Masks being required at the pool area is a deal breaker. Not a single pool in our area of Florida, our community pool, nor the beaches, require you to wear masks (for some reason my community pool took the lounge chairs away, so people have to sit on the pavers). 

My family trip will wait until next year. Our youngest daughter will be 3 and a half so she may enjoy it more anyways. My oldest daughter complains that it's too hot at 10 am, so she would never make it.

My wife and I instead are staying a night in a Copper Creek Cabin for a little weekend getaway. It's something that we would never otherwise be able to do due to the high point cost. 

I'm glad you are prepared for the masks in the Florida heat. But as the old saying goes, "everyone has a plan until they are punched in the mouth."


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


----------



## Mal6586

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


That's exactly why I'm glad we're not set to arrive until 7/13. Even if we're only allowed to do one park per day, at least the other two will open up 2 days after we get there!


----------



## cakebaker

hereforthechurros said:


> I didn't use any of those words. Nor am I tearing anyone apart. Clearly people here love Disney or they wouldn't waste time on a message board. I've vented my frustrations here over WDW many times. It's the victim card that a lot of people are playing over this that's just really confusing.


 I didn’t direct my comments to any one person in particular. If you haven’t done what I described, I’m not talking about you.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Pyotr said:


> Masks being required at the pool area is a deal breaker.


Where did they say that?  I turned in to the various meetings/interviews yesterday and didn't hear them say that you were required to wear a mask in the pool area.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.



 I have one reservation that has us checking out on the 11th. I can go in and modify that to a DVC resort or FW. I am not. Yes, being there on opening day is tempting, but I don’t  think it’s going to be any kind of special event making great memories. I definitely get the vibe that they are opening begrudgingly.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> I fear SWGE might not open at all in the first phase
> MFSR=hand on
> ROTR= vq mess
> Savi and Droid depot=hands on experiences


This might sound crazy haha, but if SWGE isn't reopening, that's my deal breaker.  I've been so excited to go back, and I've been working on enhancing my BatuuBound.  At least that would make the refund/no refund decision easy!


----------



## Hummingbird

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Where did they say that?  I turned in to the various meetings/interviews yesterday and didn't hear them say that you were required to wear a mask in the pool area.


It hasn't been said. It started as speculation when people found out mask will be required at resorts.  People now stating it as a fact are just on the tail end of a big game of telephone.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Where did they say that?  I turned in to the various meetings/interviews yesterday and didn't hear them say that you were required to wear a mask in the pool area.


People are interpreting the language that facial coverings be worn everywhere on property as being by the pool as well, except while in the water. Sadly, for the sake of across the board enforcement, that may be the case. If they start making exceptions in certain areas, I'm sure they fear/know people will take advantage.


----------



## tlmadden73

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


I really don't see why a lot of people will keep their "normal" vacation (at the normal prices they booked) anytime in July or even August at this point.   Unless you have to cancel by a certain time, just keep it until you find out more information, but no way would I go to WDW and pay those prices for 2 parks, reduced hours and reduced attractions and who knows what else (closed restaurants, etc.)


----------



## Pyotr

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Where did they say that?  I turned in to the various meetings/interviews yesterday and didn't hear them say that you were required to wear a mask in the pool area.



Masks are required everywhere on property except while eating and drinking.


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> I think a month of seeing how Universal is doing will also give Disney good indications what they need to do come July 11th.
> 
> People could come out in droves, there is good news about the virus, and Universal, Sea World and LegoLand are booming being the only big theme parks in town open. Disney could then decide to open with a lot less restrictions.
> 
> OR
> 
> People are still afraid to go out, can't (or don't want) to travel to Orlando for a "vacation" during this time and instead opt for RVs, camping, beaches and Universal looks like a ghost town. Disney can then plan and staff accordingly.
> 
> It's a crazy time for sure. I feel for the cast members that may still be out of a job even when WDW opens up.



Yes! You stated it well. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

abnihon said:


> I feel like Disney is trying to subtlety break up with us all and we’re not taking the hint..


I finally took the hint yesterday and rage cancelled my resort reservations, ADRs, etc for my first week of July trip in the middle of their presentation yesterday. Kinda like cutting up old pictures of us or keying their car, lol. In the moment, it felt good, but I guess I’ll be left out of any guest recovery if there is any. And now I’m stuck with these little reminders that they never really cared about “us” at all called military tickets. Totally like a break up, lol.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> People are interpreting the language that facial coverings be worn everywhere on property as being by the pool as well, except while in the water. Sadly, for the sake of across the board enforcement, that may be the case. If they start making exceptions in certain areas, I'm sure they fear/know people will take advantage.



Yes. I wish they would clarify.


----------



## dreamit

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


I’m pretty sure I’m keeping my trip for 7/11-7/19. But, I’m good with a laid back trip. If I had any concern over “must dos”, I’d cancel. It helps that I still have my AP and that flights were $86 RT. I have a lot of empathy for those trying to plan significant trips (I.e. kids at the princess stage, once-in-a-lifetime, extended family, etc.).


----------



## pasta

Brianstl said:


> Having that view means you assume a random picture with no context tells the whole story.  If you stand up at a table while you are eating and a random blogger snaps your picture and post it on Twitter with zero context to shame you, you wouldn’t be saying too bad.  We have already seen pictures took at angles to shame people for not social distancing when they are actually properly social distancing.  But let’s get that ostracization train rolling at full speed.


I couldn’t agree more.


rg35 said:


> I'm not. One of the key elements of American culture is selfish individualism. Many, many people in this country only care about how things impact them personally. If you watch the world news, in the majority of other countries people have complied with COVID-19 measures without complaint. Compare to the U.S., where we've had armed protests because a bunch of selfish jerks don't want to wear facemasks.
> 
> I'm not surprised at all that people would complain about having to submit to new rules and regulations at WDW.


It is your constitutional right to protest in America.  To the best of my knowledge, there weren’t any arrests.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

tlmadden73 said:


> I really don't see why a lot of people will keep their "normal" vacation (at the normal prices they booked) anytime in July or even August at this point.   Unless you have to cancel by a certain time, just keep it until you find out more information, but no way would I go to WDW and pay those prices for 2 parks, reduced hours and reduced attractions and who knows what else (closed restaurants, etc.)


I'm considering keeping it because I'm excited to have a vacation (since my big vacation for this year was cancelled, was supposed to go to Paris for our anniversary in April) and now I wouldn't mind just hanging out at Caribbean Beach for a few days.  My AP expired May 10th so I'm still watching & waiting to decide if I want to take the offered refund.  I can't believe CM's that keep telling me to renew, to be honest.  It's like $1200 and the parks are going to be so different - why on earth would I renew right now?  But the refund would only be a couple hundred dollars so if I can go one more time just to be there, I might.  I also might just scrap it all and rent a cabin in the mountains instead.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Pyotr said:


> The county I live in is about 30% masks 70% non-mark indoors.  Outside walking or exercising I would say about 99% non-mask. It's not even June and it's pretty rough out. I handle the heat very well but my wife and children do not. Our initial trip was scheduled in March before a Disney cruise. We have about 100 expiring DVC points that need to be used by October. I rescheduled our WDW portion of the trip to June, then to August.
> 
> As Floridians, we typically do not travel to WDW mid-summer as it can be miserable. Because we have expiring points, our plan was to go and enjoy the parks in the early morning and spend more time at the pool. Masks being required at the pool area is a deal breaker. Not a single pool in our area of Florida, our community pool, nor the beaches, require you to wear masks (for some reason my community pool took the lounge chairs away, so people have to sit on the pavers).
> 
> My family trip will wait until next year. Our youngest daughter will be 3 and a half so she may enjoy it more anyways. My oldest daughter complains that it's too hot at 10 am, so she would never make it.
> 
> My wife and I instead are staying a night in a Copper Creek Cabin for a little weekend getaway. It's something that we would never otherwise be able to do due to the high point cost.
> 
> I'm glad you are prepared for the masks in the Florida heat. But as the old saying goes, "everyone has a plan until they are punched in the mouth."



It’s only me and my fiancée, I do not question a single parent for not wanting to try WDW with a mask. I can only imagine the troubles...

I generally go to WDW for the entire month of August so am well aware of the heat. I’ve also gone to Egypt and wearing long pants, long sleeve shirt, and head piece covering my entire head but my face so honestly a mask in Florida is nothing compared to what I felt then! Maybe it’s just each person’s perspective and past experiences?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Moliphino said:


> I'm in western MA. I mean grocery stores, hardware stores, CVS, and going in to restaurants to pick up takeout. I don't see anyone wearing them on hiking trails or walking/running/biking around town.


  In IL (one of the strictest shut downs in the country) we are required to wear them when going into stores unless we have a medical reason not to.  Outside it isn't recommended unless you can't stay away from people.  And you should not be wearing them for heavy exercising.  

The humidty has been picking up here and even wearing them inside a/c stores is difficult. I was in a store yesterday for maybe 45 minutes and my mask was very damp when I exited the store.   As soon as I stepped out of the store the thing came off.  The worker standing outside said everyone does that.   I felt really bad for her having to have the thing on outside in the horrid humidity (per her stores rule).


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

tlmadden73 said:


> I really don't see why a lot of people will keep their "normal" vacation (at the normal prices they booked) anytime in July or even August at this point.   Unless you have to cancel by a certain time, just keep it until you find out more information, but no way would I go to WDW and pay those prices for 2 parks, reduced hours and reduced attractions and who knows what else (closed restaurants, etc.)



To each their own, for me this is not a “normal” trip, it’s my honeymoon. Nothing normal about our wedding now, so why not have an unusual honeymoon too?


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Since yesterday’s presentation, the thing I have found most incredible is the number of people who truly thought the parks would be totally back to normal for summer trips.
> I understand being hopeful and then disappointed, but there is so much anger.
> 
> The protocols are no surprise and had all been discussed round and round here: mandatory masks, limited experiences (no shows, fireworks, parades, meet & greets, opening DVC resorts first, etc.)
> 
> We’re in the middle of a pandemic. Disney was supposed to just jump in and go back to typical crowds and offerings with no virus mitigation efforts? While we don’t even know if children can go to school in the fall?
> 
> I understand being hopeful, but now people are are acting like Disney is personally victimizing them because hours will be shorter, experiences will be limited. Everyone has to make their own personal decision about if it is worth it to them. But I really think pointing the finger at Disney about this stuff is unjustified. People seem to be forgetting that a pandemic is causing this.
> 
> Now that the limited experiences and new protocols are announced, people are already jumping to a new unjustified conclusion - Disney will use this to reduce and cut these experiences FOREVER. Come on. Can you just let them get through opening up in the the middle of a pandemic?
> 
> The whole world (not just Disney) is going to look different for a while. Even if my child was not high risk and we could go to WDW, we would not. I am not angry that they are implementing these procedures - I fully understand them, but I know the uncertainty and discomfort would not make a trip enjoyable for us.
> 
> It is going to be uncertain and uncomfortable if you travel to a worldwide theme park destination in the middle of a pandemic. Things will be different. But Disney is not personally victimizing anyone.


So if you have no plans to go, why are you so interested in this thread just to come here & preach to ppl about being disappointed?


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> People are interpreting the language that facial coverings be worn everywhere on property as being by the pool as well, except while in the water. Sadly, for the sake of across the board enforcement, that may be the case. If they start making exceptions in certain areas, I'm sure they fear/know people will take advantage.



Just to add, this is from an email I received yesterday from DVC.

" Like our Cast, all Members and guests will be asked to wear face coverings in public resort areas when not eating or drinking and to respect physical distancing."

That makes me believe the pool is included.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Hummingbird said:


> It hasn't been said. It started as speculation when people found out mask will be required at resorts.  People now stating it as a fact are just on the tail end of a big game of telephone.


This is exactly what the email said that I received.  

"Guests will be asked to wear face coverings in public resort areas when not eating or drinking and to respect physical distancing."

This clearly requires more in depth clarification with regards to pools, however none was provided in the FAQ's.

So, it isn't speculation.  However, everyone understands things could change with better information and clarification that Disney isn't providing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> Masks are required everywhere on property except while eating and drinking.



They have not confirmed they would be required poolside, this is just what people have taken that statement to mean, particularly those who want to believe Disney is being insane and unreasonable with masks.

Could they be? Yes, never say never, right? Do we know enough to cancel a vacation based on wearing masks poolside? Absolutely not, IMO. If that is someone’s only dealbreaker, I would wait for Disney to specifically address pools.


----------



## pasta

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


I’m in CT.  I wear a face mask in public places, and that’s it.  I’m not expected to wear a face mask walking my dog, or jogging in a park.


----------



## tlmadden73

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm considering keeping it because I'm excited to have a vacation (since my big vacation for this year was cancelled, was supposed to go to Paris for our anniversary in April) and now I wouldn't mind just hanging out at Caribbean Beach for a few days.  My AP expired May 10th so I'm still watching & waiting to decide if I want to take the offered refund.  I can't believe CM's that keep telling me to renew, to be honest.  It's like $1200 and the parks are going to be so different - why on earth would I renew right now?  But the refund would only be a couple hundred dollars so if I can go one more time just to be there, I might.  I also might just scrap it all and rent a cabin in the mountains instead.



It makes me wonder just how Disney will do over the next year (rest of 2020). Their experience is different, guest confidence is shattered (in "knowing" what to expect and how to plan).  We here a lot of people just not wanting to go until next year, not renewing APs because this entire year looks "shot", being burned out trying to plan (after being canceled 2-3 times), and of course still worried about going to a very public place amid a pandemic. 

You'd think after 4 months of being closed .. they'd want to come back with a roar and get people back in the parks, but it seems like the circumstances warrant them coming back with a whimper (which .. to me .. further erodes guest confidence of coming back sooner than later).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> It makes me wonder just how Disney will do over the next year (rest of 2020). Their experience is different, guest confidence is shattered (in "knowing" what to expect and how to plan).  We here a lot of people just not wanting to go until next year, not renewing APs because this entire year looks "shot", being burned out trying to plan (after being canceled 2-3 times), and of course still worried about going to a very public place amid a pandemic.
> 
> You'd think after 4 months of being closed .. they'd want to come back with a roar and get people back in the parks, but it seems like the circumstances warrant them coming back with a whimper (which .. to me .. further erodes guest confidence of coming back sooner than later).



We are into our reopening process here, and everything has been opening with a “wimper” because this isn’t a one time event where the threat has passed. Our malls opened, but with only a handful of stores at first. Schools are opening, but with a very small number of children in classrooms for a shortened amount of time. Restaurants were allowed to move from curbside pick up to patio only. Then slowly increasing to half capacity I believe inside.

You don’t want to open things with a big bang and you don’t want to try and entice as many people to come as possible right off the bat. This isn’t Disney trying to urge people to travel after 9/11.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> So if you have no plans to go, why are you so interested in this thread just to come here & preach to ppl about being disappointed?



Ummm ... because I love Disney, I’m interested in their operations and how they are approaching the pandemic. I’m a shareholder, I’m a DVC member, I used to work at WDW, we will be going back to Disney at some point ... this is a thread about cruise and theme park operational updates related to the pandemic, which I do have an interest in. You really want this to just be an echo chamber of the same opinion? It’s a DISCUSSION board. My goodness.

So Disboards is only for people who currently have a trip on the calendar? That’s news to me.


----------



## cakebaker

I think the reality is, especially with Disney’s track record of lack of communication, that if you’re going in the first few weeks after opening, you’re going to be flying blind. Until some people go and report back on actual conditions you aren’t going to know every detail. Masks at the pools? Who knows. If you take what they’ve said literally, the answer is yes. But who knows what it will really be once you’re there. I wouldn’t be expecting Disney to be much more forthcoming on details. They never have been, not going to start now. 

I’d base going at opening on whether or not I was willing to accept anything and everything that happens.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> They have not confirmed they would be required poolside, this is just what people have taken that statement to mean, particularly those who want to believe Disney is being insane and unreasonable with masks.
> 
> Could they be? Yes, never say never, right? Do we know enough to cancel a vacation based on wearing masks poolside? Absolutely not, IMO. If that is someone’s only dealbreaker, I would wait for Disney to specifically address pools.



Honestly, it’s illogical to expect people to wear them in a pool. Wet masks fall off and will get stuck and break the pool equipment. Therefore, the discussion should really be will the pools be open? It won’t be pools are open but wear a mask and potentially drown. There is WAY too much liability with that. I just can’t see Disney being advised masks in pools should be the rule...


----------



## pasta

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


I arrive July 11-22 at BWV.  If they allow me to modify the dates, I will ask for a July 13th arrival to get all four parks in.  I was thinking July 11th would be fun too, but I’m going to try to modify.


----------



## StephenM84

Mzpalmtree said:


> I finally took the hint yesterday and rage cancelled my resort reservations, ADRs, etc for my first week of July trip in the middle of their presentation yesterday. Kinda like cutting up old pictures of us or keying their car, lol. In the moment, it felt good, but I guess I’ll be left out of any guest recovery if there is any. And now I’m stuck with these little reminders that they never really cared about “us” at all called military tickets. Totally like a break up, lol.




I rage cancelled my June 18-22nd trip. That was my 4th trip I had cancelled so I was furious at the time. I guess i'll miss out on any guest recovery offer but hopefully i'll get something being an AP holder.


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> They have not confirmed they would be required poolside, this is just what people have taken that statement to mean, particularly those who want to believe Disney is being insane and unreasonable with masks.
> 
> Could they be? Yes, never say never, right? Do we know enough to cancel a vacation based on wearing masks poolside? Absolutely not, IMO. If that is someone’s only dealbreaker, I would wait for Disney to specifically address pools.



In my situation, it’s not the only deal breaker. For my family it’s too much of a reduced experience. Unfortunately, my DVC points banking deadline is May 31 for my non expiring points so I have to make a quick decision.

I don’t blame Disney for what they’re doing and completely understand. My family trip can wait until next year.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Honestly, it’s illogical to expect people to wear them in a pool. Wet masks fall off and will get stuck and break the pool equipment. Therefore, the discussion should really be will the pools be open? It won’t be pools are open but wear a mask and potentially drown. There is WAY too much liability with that. I just can’t see Disney being advised masks in pools should be the rule...



People are concerned with poolside not in the pool. Even with taking the statement literally I think most (I hope most, at least) realize they are not going to put guests safety at risk masking them up in a pool.


----------



## Krandor

StephenM84 said:


> I rage cancelled my June 18-22nd trip. That was my 4th trip I had cancelled so I was furious at the time. I guess i'll miss out on any guest recovery offer but hopefully i'll get something being an AP holder.




Not necessarily.  I canceled my april trip and got the recovery offer.


----------



## KBoopaloo

tlmadden73 said:


> It makes me wonder just how Disney will do over the next year (rest of 2020). Their experience is different, guest confidence is shattered (in "knowing" what to expect and how to plan).  We here a lot of people just not wanting to go until next year, not renewing APs because this entire year looks "shot", being burned out trying to plan (after being canceled 2-3 times), and of course still worried about going to a very public place amid a pandemic.
> 
> You'd think after 4 months of being closed .. they'd want to come back with a roar and get people back in the parks, but it seems like the circumstances warrant them coming back with a whimper (which .. to me .. further erodes guest confidence of coming back sooner than later).


I think what they want is to come back in a safe way that hopefully ensures they will be able to STAY open and not have to close again. It would be woefully irresponsible to “come back with a roar” (whatever that means) during a pandemic and start cramming people back into the parks at usual summer levels. And for every person who is upset with the way they have gone about this now there is another person who is pleased to see them taking such a cautious approach and will feel that much more confident in traveling to their beloved parks and resorts again.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> People are concerned with poolside not in the pool. Even with taking the statement literally I think most (I hope most, at least) realize they are not going to put guests safety at risk masking them up in a pool.


Oh good! I was getting concerned. I’ve spent too much time reading this board this morning and started questioning everyone’s logic!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> In my situation, it’s not the only deal breaker. For my family it’s too much of a reduced experience. Unfortunately, my DVC points banking deadline is May 31 for my non expiring points so I have to make a quick decision.
> 
> I don’t blame Disney for what they’re doing and completely understand. My family trip can wait until next year.



Yeah, I get that. DVC points makes it a sticky situation.

I just worry that it’s becoming spread as fact and people are just seeing that and cancelling possibly for no reason.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

tlmadden73 said:


> It makes me wonder just how Disney will do over the next year (rest of 2020). Their experience is different, guest confidence is shattered (in "knowing" what to expect and how to plan).  We here a lot of people just not wanting to go until next year, not renewing APs because this entire year looks "shot", being burned out trying to plan (after being canceled 2-3 times), and of course still worried about going to a very public place amid a pandemic.
> 
> You'd think after 4 months of being closed .. they'd want to come back with a roar and get people back in the parks, but it seems like the circumstances warrant them coming back with a whimper (which .. to me .. further erodes guest confidence of coming back sooner than later).


My confidence in Disney has grown.  Being in Florida I’m aware of the daily numbers.  The virus is still out there.  Most of us wear masks. How irresponsible it would have been to open up with a bang only to cause a huge outbreak.  Then people would be ripping on Disney that they didn’t do enough to keep cast and guests safe.  Patience is the key in all of this.  By July things may look a lot better and guidelines adjusted.  Just my opinion.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266027496497197056


----------



## tinkerhon

andyman8 said:


> Let me try to help address some of your concerns.
> 
> Masks at pool deck - This hasn't been directly confirmed at all. This seemed to start with some speculation (seemingly by some folks who weren't happy about the mask requirement) after there was a DVC statement that said masks would be required at the resorts as well. Disney has not explicitly said what areas of the resorts (pools, restaurants, etc...) I could easily see them saying that masks are encouraged but not required within the gated pool areas. Disney certainly will not allow face masks in the pool.
> Hotels - Right now, Disney has only committed to having the DVC resorts and FW open. I'd imagine that list will grow by 7/11, but we don't know.
> Transportation - Disney has said that "limited" bus transportation will be available starting on 6/22. Monorail and ferryboat will come back online when the parks reopen. No word on Skyliner or DME yet.
> FP+ - No word yet.
> Dining - No word yet.
> Park Reservations - Disney has said that guests with "existing reservations" will get priority followed by APs and "exisiting ticketholders."
> That's all we know for sure. I understand everyone's frustrations right now, but this is a lot for Disney to sort through. As I've said previously, they could have just cancelled everybody and made everyone over within the new parameters. Can you imagine how many people would be upset if that happened? There's a lot of uncertainty out there right now, and if you're not okay with the uncertainty, I'd advise you to cancel. There is nothing normal about what is happening right now, so I don't think it's fair to expect Disney or anybody to abiding by their normal practices and procedures. I don't mean this in a mean-spirited way; I think there are genuinely many valid reasons why guests would want to cancel their reservations right now.
> 
> On the bright side, I also do not think they're intentionally trying to limit this reopening to FL Residents and DVC Members. I think something they've made amply clear in the last 24 hours is that they're going to be taking care of guests with existing reservations. Because of that, they're taking this slowly and trying to figure out what solutions make the most sense, logistically and financially. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to limit this more than usual from the bloggers/lifestylers/local influencers, who line up for hours and don't really spend a lot of money. My personal opinion is that FW + the DVC Resorts are not the only hotels you'll see open in July.



thanks much ! Ok - so I guess the obvious question (and biggest concern) are the hotels (and some would argue the transportation) 
So, hypothetically, (and we know how far in advance many book their trips ) if you booked a non- DVC or FW reservaion, and your dates are on (or around) the date when parks open - 
( For example, we are booked for 7/14 at ASMovies) - hotel has been booked since first week of November - ) - right now we don't know where we are going to be staying and/or if the hotel is going to be open ? And the trip is only 6 weeks away - so what happens to ppl booked in any other hotel, that might be coming from a distance and staying 5-10 days (or longer) ?


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> I have reservations for the week(with park tickets) of July 18th. Do we know for certain if someones resort wont open, they will be moved to another resort? And if they do that, who is responsible for the price difference if there is one? Also I have my FP's selected, I assume that wont have any influence on park reservations? Will the FP's even be utilized?


No we do not know for certain if some hotels will be closed. We're just speculating.

IF some are closed we do not know if Disney will move you. It's industry practice to relocate guests when you cancel their reservation but Disney is under no obligation to do this.

Who pays? It's industry practice Disney pays but again, we do not know. What they cannot do is force you to pay more, they must offer to refund your room (you will be roomless but you'll have a refund).

Traditionally Disney upgrades folks when they have to move them for some reason. Some think Disney will continue that tradition, others don't. It's ALL speculation is this new era.

Unknown if FP will be used during the reservation period or if they will get you an automatic reservation


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266027496497197056



Lol. It’s almost like the huge wait times were a result of opening day demand and opening day demand alone.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> thanks much ! Ok - so I guess the obvious question (and biggest concern) are the hotels (and some would argue the transportation)
> So, hypothetically, (and we know how far in advance many book their trips ) if you booked a non- DVC or FW reservaion, and your dates are on (or around) the date when parks open -
> ( For example, we are booked for 7/14 at ASMovies) - hotel has been booked since first week of November - ) - right now we don't know where we are going to be staying and/or if the hotel is going to be open ? And the trip is only 6 weeks away - so what happens to ppl booked in any other hotel, that might be coming from a distance and staying 5-10 days (or longer) ?



Correct but I expect we'll hear about resorts soon since they will want to get reservations back online and can't do that until they determine and announce all that (and announce may just be what shows up on the website).  NBA is also a consideration in that too so it might be after the NBA decision before we know details on resorts.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol. It’s almost like the huge wait times were a result of opening day demand and opening day demand alone.



and the insane number of vbloggers


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> and the insane number of vbloggers


And eBay shoppers.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266027496497197056


Narrator: shocking no one in the Disney fan community, DS was Ghost Town status until 6/22 when some very bored DVC vacationers rolled in...


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol. It’s almost like the huge wait times were a result of opening day demand and opening day demand alone.



and a cautionary tale not to base "new" WDW demand on July 11 and 15.  Will be lots of people wanting to be able to say they were there on day 1.


----------



## J-BOY

Krandor said:


> and a cautionary tale not to base "new" WDW demand on July 11 and 15.  Will be lots of people wanting to be able to say they were there on day 1.


Well, we won't have to wait until we see pictures of long lines at that point. We'll be able to tell by the availability of park reservations.


----------



## tlmadden73

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> My confidence in Disney has grown.  Being in Florida I’m aware of the daily numbers.  The virus is still out there.  Most of us wear masks. How irresponsible it would have been to open up with a bang only to cause a huge outbreak.  Then people would be ripping on Disney that they didn’t do enough to keep cast and guests safe.  Patience is the key in all of this.  By July things may look a lot better and guidelines adjusted.  Just my opinion.



Agree .. I just think that after two months, some people's patience is gone (perhaps mine is). 

But I do think that Disney opening in July is shocking, but probably a smart move as that gives them time to see what happens over the next 30 days. I mean here we are at the end of May and things are much better (virus-wise) than beginning of May. (things have re-opened .. haven't spiked .. more data shows it isn't near as deadly as thought). 

I guess .. I just feel we, as a country, need to get back out there and start to feel safe again.  The more things that open up (like Florida theme parks) .. the better we'll feel it is safe to get back out there. Even if it is baby steps, we need to get to a point where we "sorta" treat this like the flu .. because this could be out there for a while and I just don't feel like masks and social distancing can last in the long term, so at SOME point we are all going to have to feel comfortable going out and about .. just like we do during flu season.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree .. I just think that after two months, some people's patience is gone (perhaps mine is).
> 
> But I do think that Disney opening in July is shocking, but probably a smart move as that gives them time to see what happens over the next 30 days. I mean here we are at the end of May and things are much better (virus-wise) than beginning of May. (things have re-opened .. haven't spiked .. more data shows it isn't near as deadly as thought).
> 
> I guess .. I just feel we, as a country, need to get back out there and start to feel safe again.  The more things that open up (like Florida theme parks) .. the better we'll feel it is safe to get back out there. Even if it is baby steps, we need to get to a point where we "sorta" treat this like the flu .. because this could be out there for a while and I just don't feel like masks and social distancing can last in the long term, so at SOME point we are all going to have to feel comfortable going out and about .. just like we do during flu season.




I'm getting to that point now that I know we aren't all going to die from grocery shopping. I still think opening up slowly with safety measures and then easing back to normal is the smart way to do it. 

I said very early on that they shouldn't open at all with so many restrictions. I think they didn't intend to, but here we are. I also think these restrictions will be eased up much quicker than we all thought back then.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> No we do not know for certain if some hotels will be closed. We're just speculating.
> 
> IF some are closed we do not know if Disney will move you. It's industry practice to relocate guests when you cancel their reservation but Disney is under no obligation to do this.
> 
> Who pays? It's industry practice Disney pays but again, we do not know. What they cannot do is force you to pay more, they must offer to refund your room (you will be roomless but you'll have a refund).
> 
> Traditionally Disney upgrades folks when they have to move them for some reason. Some think Disney will continue that tradition, others don't. It's ALL speculation is this new era.
> 
> Unknown if FP will be used during the reservation period or if they will get you an automatic reservation


But if , as speculated by some, only dvc and Fw are open, where do they relocate you to? Would they put everyone that had to be moved to DVC ?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

All and I mean ALL my FPs have vanished between 1 and 19 July!!!! Anyone else??


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> And eBay shoppers.


Bingo !


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Welsh_Dragon said:


> All and I mean ALL my FPs have vanished between 1 and 19 July!!!! Anyone else??


" We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans. "
This is what I'm getting.  I'm not worried, it's Disney IT.


----------



## e_yerger

July 23-28th FPs are gone from MDE. Changes or Disney IT glitching tf out again?


----------



## abnihon

tinkerhon said:


> But if , as speculated by some, only dvc and Fw are open, where do they relocate you to? Would they put everyone that had to be moved to DVC ?



Or cancel them and try to get them not to come at all?


----------



## Duck143

I can barely get my kids to keep on sunglasses, hats or their Mickey Ears.......masks?!  Not a chance they're keeping them on all day at an amusement park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tinkerhon said:


> But if , as speculated by some, only dvc and Fw are open, where do they relocate you to? Would they put everyone that had to be moved to DVC ?




No one knows until Disney comes out and officially says what they are going to do.


----------



## abnihon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> All and I mean ALL my FPs have vanished between 1 and 19 July!!!! Anyone else??


Yep...  July 11-19


----------



## Jrb1979

I get the sense the ones that seen to be the most upset from what Disney is planning on opening were in denial that Disney would cut out so many things. 

IMO what they planned feels rushed. I honestly believe they originally planned on opening later then mid July. I am starting to think the rumor about Universal opening so quick made Disney open things faster than planned. 

As far as FP disappearing, I think it's in purpose. I wouldn't be surprised they change it to people pick their FP once they pick their park for the day. I wouldn't be surprised that ADRs follow the same thing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My FP have all disappeared from the app (but not website) once or twice pre-COVID. IT or operational change game indeed


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> July 23-28th FPs are gone from MDE. Changes or Disney IT glitching tf out again?



Probably changes but doesn't mean they are gone gone.  Doesn't mean they are not gone either.  Just have to wait and see.   But clearly disney is making a bunch of changes to accomodate all the new restrictions.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DGsAtBLT said:


> My FP have all disappeared from the app (but not website) once or twice pre-COVID. IT or operational change game indeed


Mine have vanished from both.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

tlmadden73 said:


> Agree .. I just think that after two months, some people's patience is gone (perhaps mine is).
> 
> But I do think that Disney opening in July is shocking, but probably a smart move as that gives them time to see what happens over the next 30 days. I mean here we are at the end of May and things are much better (virus-wise) than beginning of May. (things have re-opened .. haven't spiked .. more data shows it isn't near as deadly as thought).
> 
> I guess .. I just feel we, as a country, need to get back out there and start to feel safe again.  The more things that open up (like Florida theme parks) .. the better we'll feel it is safe to get back out there. Even if it is baby steps, we need to get to a point where we "sorta" treat this like the flu .. because this could be out there for a while and I just don't feel like masks and social distancing can last in the long term, so at SOME point we are all going to have to feel comfortable going out and about .. just like we do during flu season.


I agree in principle.  A huge difference is that there are flu vaccines each year to help protect the vulnerable.  I understand about wanting to get back to normal.  Nothing in my life seems normal at the moment. My biggest concern is we go backwards with this virus because of entertainment venues that aren’t taking proper precautions at this time.  Polk County is seeing larger numbers and this is where LEGOLAND is.  Id be very hesitant about exposing my family to the possibility of getting sick just so I have the perception of things being ok now.  Each person had to make their own choices of what’s acceptable.  For me, I’ll wait even past July to get back in the parks.  I don’t begrudge those who think differently.


----------



## Farro

They are probably removing fast passes because obviously if you have to reserve park days, fast passes you made prior are obsolete.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I agree in principle.  A huge difference is that there are flu vaccines each year to help protect the vulnerable.  I understand about wanting to get back to normal.  Nothing in my life seems normal at the moment. My biggest concern is we go backwards with this virus because of entertainment venues that aren’t taking proper precautions at this time.  Polk County is seeing larger numbers and this is where LEGOLAND is.  Id be very hesitant about exposing my family to the possibility of getting sick just so I have the perception of things being ok now.  Each person had to make their own choices of what’s acceptable.  For me, I’ll wait even past July to get back in the parks.  I don’t begrudge those who think differently.




Yep, theme parks are last on my list of how to get "back to normal." I registered my kid for her summer swim sessions and even that makes me nervous. Doesn't matter how much you trust a company, there will still be doubts right now after how many weeks of conditioning us to be afraid??


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Farro said:


> They are probably removing fast passes because obviously if you have to reserve park days, fast passes you made prior are obsolete.


 But, but...


----------



## andyman8

tinkerhon said:


> thanks much ! Ok - so I guess the obvious question (and biggest concern) are the hotels (and some would argue the transportation)
> So, hypothetically, (and we know how far in advance many book their trips ) if you booked a non- DVC or FW reservaion, and your dates are on (or around) the date when parks open -
> ( For example, we are booked for 7/14 at ASMovies) - hotel has been booked since first week of November - ) - right now we don't know where we are going to be staying and/or if the hotel is going to be open ? And the trip is only 6 weeks away - so what happens to ppl booked in any other hotel, that might be coming from a distance and staying 5-10 days (or longer) ?


The only thing Disney has officially said is that they will be working with guests with existing reservations. That gives me confidence and that tells me that they're not catering this just to folks who don't need hotel rooms. We can also look to overseas parks to see what their reopening situation was. Obviously, ours won't be identical, but I think it's a good indication of some basic things to expect. Look at Shanghai for example. All their hotels reopened in time for the park's grand reopening. HKDL should be reopening soon and all of their hotels are now back online. I'm not saying WDW is going to reopen all of their hotels (that's almost definitely not going to happen), but I think they will at least have some open beyond the DVC resorts and FW. 

Now, my speculation is that Disney will likely reach out to you about moving you to another resort. If you're booked at All-Star Movies, they may reach out to you about putting you at Pop (the largest Value). My advice (and again this is well-meaning and not mean-spirited in the least) is that, with the level of uncertainty, if you absolutely need an answer today, you should cancel. We're still a month and a half away from reopening, so we might not get clearer answers for some time. Trust me, I want answers just as much as you do, but there are so many moving pieces involved here.


----------



## BrerMama

Farro said:


> They are probably removing fast passes because obviously if you have to reserve park days, fast passes you made prior are obsolete.


But they don't have to be. When you make a fast pass, you select the park you want to attend for the day. I don't see why that couldn't be my reservation to get in the park that day. I have made fastpasses twice. One trip was cancelled, one is in July. If Disney tells me I have to go through this again and make reservations for a park and then fastpasses again... I will not be happy. Hoping they're transferring them to a new system or it's a glitch.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Even my June ones disappeared, I vote Operational Change!

IT got them all in one fell swoop...


----------



## SaintsManiac

BrerMama said:


> But they don't have to be. When you make a fast pass, you select the park you want to attend for the day. I don't see why that couldn't be my reservation to get in the park that day. I have made fastpasses twice. One trip was cancelled, one is in July. If Disney tells me I have to go through this again and make reservations for a park and then fastpasses again... I will not be happy. Hoping they're transferring them to a new system or it's a glitch.




It's simple. There were far more FPs out there than there will be reservations to get into the park.


----------



## Dave006

tinkerhon said:


> But if , as speculated by some, only dvc and Fw are open, where do they relocate you to? Would they put everyone that had to be moved to DVC ?


No. The reason that DVC resorts and FW are open for reservations is because they will open on June 22.  This was announced yesterday. Since nothing has been announced concerning the other resorts, they are on hold for now.

Note: Cash reservations are not currently available at DVC resorts.

Dave


----------



## Eric Smith

BrerMama said:


> But they don't have to be. When you make a fast pass, you select the park you want to attend for the day. I don't see why that couldn't be my reservation to get in the park that day. I have made fastpasses twice. One trip was cancelled, one is in July. If Disney tells me I have to go through this again and make reservations for a park and then fastpasses again... I will not be happy. Hoping they're transferring them to a new system or it's a glitch.


I would guess glitch.  They're probably putting in the framework for the park reservation system.


----------



## Jennifer Harris

Welsh_Dragon said:


> All and I mean ALL my FPs have vanished between 1 and 19 July!!!! Anyone else??


Mine too! A message on the website says “we cannot display all your FP+ details right now. Please check back later.”


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SaintsManiac said:


> It's simple. There were far more FPs out there then there will be reservations to get into the park.


No, be an optimist .


----------



## SaintsManiac

Welsh_Dragon said:


> No, be an optimist .




Sorry that was my logical personality. I switch back and forth in here.


----------



## MrsSmith07

NVM, responded to a post, but I see it was answered many times already


----------



## SaintsManiac

Would this be the timing for another round of June cancellations?


----------



## JacknSally

*I don't remember if they outright said it yesterday or if it was just implied, but my understanding was they're transferring everything to a whole new system.... so I'm not surprised fastpasses and whatever else are disappearing from the old system. They may be fully intact as they were once you get over to the new system.*


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I get the sense the ones that seen to be the most upset from what Disney is planning on opening were in denial that Disney would cut out so many things.
> 
> IMO what they planned feels rushed. I honestly believe they originally planned on opening later then mid July. I am starting to think the rumor about Universal opening so quick made Disney open things faster than planned.



I wasn’t in denial that they would make cuts. But I was not prepared for the gutting either. Some cuts are clearly to save money and  have nothing to do with safety and those surprised me. I am certainly looking at Disney with clearer eyes now. 

While I thought it was garbage at the time- mostly because I chose not to believe Disney would take our money knowing they weren’t going to open - I absolutely believe the August rumor now and that Universal drove the engine that forced Disney to open. I think the NBA deal played a huge part in a planned August opening. That influx of cash gave them the freedom to try and wait until they thought it would be more profitable to open. So they technically opened with as little as they possibly could. I don’t think they’re truly interested in anyone showing up. And that all makes me sad and disappointed and fueled our decision not to go, even though we still could have.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> I wasn’t in denial that they would make cuts. But I was not prepared for the gutting either. Some cuts are clearly to save money and  have nothing to do with safety and those surprised me. I am certainly looking at Disney with clearer eyes now.
> 
> While I thought it was garbage at the time- mostly because I chose not to believe Disney would take our money knowing they weren’t going to open - I absolutely believe the August rumor now and that Universal drove the engine that forced Disney to open. I think the NBA deal played a huge part in a planned August opening. That influx of cash gave them the freedom to try and wait until they thought it would be more profitable to open. So they technically opened with as little as they possibly could. I don’t think they’re truly interested in anyone showing up. And that all makes me sad and disappointed and fueled our decision not to go, even though we still could have.




I may have missed something, but what are they cutting just to save money?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> It's simple. There were far more FPs out there then there will be reservations to get into the park.



It could also be they may not be using the FP system as we knew it initially.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> It could also be they may not be using the FP system as we knew it initially.




That is kind of what I meant. I believe FPs won't be a thing for a while.


----------



## e_yerger

honestly, i’m just strapped in and ready to ride this Disney rollercoaster.

What does Corey say? “I’m just happy to be here”


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> honestly, i’m just strapped in and ready to ride this Disney rollercoaster.
> 
> What does Corey say? “I’m just happy to be here”




Not gonna lie, I have moments when I just want to ride Dumbo and hear the music of Frontierland. If I was local I would totally try to go. I found some cooler face coverings thanks to @Farro. I think I could handle it for a few hours just to see the castle.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

SaintsManiac said:


> That is kind of what I meant. I believe FPs won't be a thing for a while.


With reduced capacity are FPs needed? The lines will be determined on how long it takes to disinfect, FP or not...


----------



## SaintsManiac

GusGusTheMouse said:


> With reduced capacity are FPs needed? The lines will be determined on how long it takes to disinfect, FP or not...



No, I don't think they will be needed.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I may have missed something, but what are they cutting just to save money?


  I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not. 

But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky to open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.


----------



## J-BOY

cakebaker said:


> I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not.
> 
> But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.


Outside of the water parks, have there been any restrictions or cutbacks that Universal is not doing? I just want to understand why you feel it's been so drastically "gutted" when it seems like they're following industry standard.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not.
> 
> But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.




hey hey don't get mad at me. I don't have a problem with people being upset about their trips being ruined.

I don't care about water parks at all, so I haven't been paying attention to that. I do remember Corey from the DIS Unplugged saying he thinks wave pool social distancing might be an issue. He was a lifeguard at one of the parks back in the day.


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> honestly, i’m just strapped in and ready to ride this Disney rollercoaster.
> 
> What does Corey say? “I’m just happy to be here”



*This! Southwest released their flights for November and December today. We took the gamble and went ahead and booked flights since fares were really good and we had points to cover the flights down. No clue if we'll actually be following through with our planned trip by then, or if we'll be comfortable flying if we do, but I knew I'd kick myself if things were "normal"ish by then and the fares had skyrocketed in the meantime.

Who knows what the week after Thanksgiving will look like for the world or the World, but DH and I are lucky to have been enough that we can roll with most of the punches Disney sends our way. I know not everyone is in that same position, though. As of right now we're just trying to be optimistic and keep moving forward as planned.   Come October, I may have a completely different tone. *


----------



## tlmadden73

SaintsManiac said:


> That is kind of what I meant. I believe FPs won't be a thing for a while.


Exactly. . why would FPs be needed if only X thousand people allowed in the parks. 

FPs as we know it will probably be changed (not used) until they get back to FULL operation (full capacity, all attractions running). Or if they implement a virtual queue system, they are just used for something like that. *shrug*

Will be an interesting year. I think we can toss out everything we "knew" about Disney planning until we know more in July/August.  Even if the opening goes smoothly .. no way to know if the fall will be "normal" yet.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not.
> 
> But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.



But here’s the thing - don’t you think they could be watching to see what happens with Volcano Bay? Perhaps we will see a water park announcement before July 11. Is it a sure thing that they won’t open a water park up?


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> Exactly. . why would FPs be needed if only X thousand people allowed in the parks.
> 
> FPs as we know it will probably be changed (not used) until they get back to FULL operation (full capacity, all attractions running). Or if they implement a virtual queue system, they are just used for something like that. *shrug*
> 
> Will be an interesting year. I think we can toss out everything we "knew" about Disney planning until we know more in July/August.  Even if the opening goes smoothly .. no way to know if the fall will be "normal" yet.




Indeed. I'm glad my next trip is a year away.

Hope they aren't going to make the switch to paid FPs...


----------



## Raggou

Krandor said:


> and a cautionary tale not to base "new" WDW demand on July 11 and 15.  Will be lots of people wanting to be able to say they were there on day 1.



Well these people wont be able to get in “Day 1“ Unless they have a reservation now


----------



## pasta

I


----------



## Aurora0427

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm getting to that point now that I know we aren't all going to die from grocery shopping. I still think opening up slowly with safety measures and then easing back to normal is the smart way to do it.



Seriously. For the first time in two months, yesterday I didn’t disinfect my groceries when I came home. It was liberating.  Hoping the latest findings from the CDC are correct, and my groceries aren’t actually going to kill me. 

I’m eager to watch from afar to see how everything goes at WDW!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not.
> 
> But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.



They could be keeping them closed to save money due to lack of demand. Or they could feel the resources needed to open the water parks are better served elsewhere, like transportation and CMs.

We don’t really know. They are certainty turning away a lot of revenue with the choices they’ve made including timing of opening and precautions taken when operating, there is a solid argument to be made IMO that they’re putting safety over profits for the time being.


----------



## Kadorto

abnihon said:


> Yep...  July 11-19


me too..


----------



## Krandor

BrerMama said:


> But they don't have to be. When you make a fast pass, you select the park you want to attend for the day. I don't see why that couldn't be my reservation to get in the park that day. I have made fastpasses twice. One trip was cancelled, one is in July. If Disney tells me I have to go through this again and make reservations for a park and then fastpasses again... I will not be happy. Hoping they're transferring them to a new system or it's a glitch.



I would have thought FPs would be converted to reservations.   If they are removing them compeltey (and this isn't a glitch while they update things) then it would indicate they may go virtual queue only and no FPs.   Just have to wait and see.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> Complaining is totally fine. Wanting something to look forward to is too, we all need that. Entitlement gets thrown around a lot but that's been the biggest issue. It's clear many people don't go anywhere else but WDW and it being closed has brought out some bad behavior/desperate feelings that are a turn off. It's okay to chill, especially if you're lucky enough to go a lot. Like everything in life, it's okay handle it with some grace


How do you know it’s b/c ppl don’t go anywhere else? This is a wdw message board so yeah most of the ppl on the board have/had a trips planned & are disappointed by the outcome. I know ppl irl who had trips cancelled to Europe who are equally angry with their travel agency. Their just not posting on here.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

On a lighter subject, which is tough for me sometimes, I am amazed at the efficiency of DVC members.  Availability has been tight for the foreseeable future at WDW.  Then I decided to check my dashboard for availability 30 minutes after the July 11th date was announced....every resort was *WIDE open* prior to the July 11th date, where they were booked solid for the longest time.  

I'd just like to say, well done, that really impressed me how on top of and passionate people are about the parks and not necessarily staycations at Resorts.


----------



## pasta

All of my fast passes from July 11-22 were present this morning, but now they are gone.  I haven’t tried to make new ones.  I’m  afraid to touch anything  I’m waiting a few days to see if I get  communication from Disney.  My ADRs are still there.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> But here’s the thing - don’t you think they could be watching to see what happens with Volcano Bay? Perhaps we will see a water park announcement before July 11. Is it a sure thing that they won’t open a water park up?



That is what disney has stated to CMs that water parks are not opening and they are focused on theme parks.


----------



## RamblingMad

Krandor said:


> I would have thought FPs would be converted to reservations.   If they are removing them compeltey (and this isn't a glitch while they update things) then it would indicate they may go virtual queue only and no FPs.   Just have to wait and see.



I’d take a screen shot of your ADRs and FPs. Stuff will get messed up with them moving to a new reservation system.


----------



## mhautz

pasta said:


> All of my fast passes from July 11-22 were present this morning, but now they are gone.  I haven’t tried to make new ones.  I’m  afraid to touch anything  I’m waiting a few days to see if I get  communication from Disney.  My ADRs are still there.


The app shows nothing for me either, but the website says "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans." (Sorry can't screenshot)


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> The app shows nothing for me either, but the website says "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans." (Sorry can't screenshot)




Yep. I don't even have FPs booked and I get that message.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep. I don't even have FPs booked and I get that message.


Same 
My FP day isn't for another couple of weeks but my dining is still there (not modifiable online).


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> The app shows nothing for me either, but the website says "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans." (Sorry can't screenshot)



I think they are doing some work on some backend systems. 

Though with the shortened hours and the possibility of no park hopping, it might be easier to remove all FP and ADRs and start clean.


----------



## BrianR

I had a great set of passes booked for my whole trip in July.  Here's to hoping it's just a conversion thing vs. jacking systems up without communicating the details of the plan.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

These increasingly frequent games of operational change or It update are starting to really bum me out!

I'm looking forward to more official news. I'm genuinely curious how they are going to handle everything.


----------



## LSUmiss

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


I’m in New Orleans & it’s up to businesses to decide on masks & I would say it’s about 60/40 here. Newly opened up things likes salons are 100%, but things like Target & Walmart are about 60/40 (at best) NO masks. There were a lot more ppl with them before it got hot. And ppl rip them off as soon as they walk outside no matter what business it is. I think that’s what I have the issue with is wearing them outside in wdw or anywhere. Seems like overkill.  Very few ppl wear them outside here especially when they’re able to social distance themselves.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Aurora0427 said:


> Seriously. For the first time in two months, yesterday I didn’t disinfect my groceries when I came home. It was liberating.  Hoping the latest findings from the CDC are correct, and my groceries aren’t actually going to kill me.
> 
> I’m eager to watch from afar to see how everything goes at WDW!


Same here this morning - I was able to put things away so much faster!!!  Find joy in the small things!


----------



## Karin1984

And more news from Disneyland Paris. France has announced some easing of measures. They work with zones in France, green, orange and red. The Paris area was changed from red to orange. This means they could technically reopen from June 22nd. No news yet if they will.

In Green zones from June 2nd schools, restaurants, bars, shows, sporthalls, swimming pools can reopen. In the orange zones the businesses have to wait till June 22nd.
Also the restriction to don't travel more than 100km (60 miles)

As Disneyland Paris has a very small Downtown Disney (Disney Village  ), and it's over an hour outiside of the city, I expect Disneyland Paris to reopen with Disneyland Park and Disney Village at the same time. I suspect The Studios will open later, due to the combination of many refurbishments and shows, there is only a handful of rides left.


As a coincidence I decided to call today, to a. see if I could upgrade from a value to a moderate resort (unfortunately not) for my September visit, and b.  I've splurged on the Disneyland Hotel for a visit in October  one of the bigger family rooms, with a terrace! I'm so excited!  So I can't go to Disneyland Anaheim, DisneyWorld and my Disney Cruise as planned, but I'm sure going to catch up on my visits to DLP ;-) I had 2 trips cancelled for DLP in March and May.


----------



## jenjersnap

I assumed water parks were closed due to staffing issues. Aren’t the lifeguards mostly CP?


----------



## Mit88

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> These increasingly frequent games of operational change or It update are starting to really bum me out!
> 
> I'm looking forward to more official news. I'm genuinely curious how they are going to handle everything.



Remember, it’s not “official” until DeSantis signs off on it. Even though its going to get passed, they can’t really get into deep detail until it’s officially approved. Just like Universal didn’t make an official announcement until DeSantis signed the proposal


----------



## casaya95

For our trip (July 15-22), we booked a room on Hotel Plaza Blvd just in case the Disney resorts don't open how we want them to. Should be interesting to see how that all shakes out.


----------



## casaya95

jenjersnap said:


> I assumed water parks were closed due to staffing issues. Aren’t the lifeguards mostly CP?


I can speak for BB, where it's about 50/50, but for other areas like QS, the vast majority of CMs are PT/FT.


----------



## tlmadden73

Krandor said:


> and a cautionary tale not to base "new" WDW demand on July 11 and 15.  Will be lots of people wanting to be able to say they were there on day 1.


They people that want to be there day 1 are probably vloggers or travel agents and will probably be invited to a "media preview" a day or two before.


----------



## Sandiz08

Does anyone think it’s possible non dvc resorts stay closed through July?


----------



## indylaw99

Letsoflyakite said:


> On a lighter subject, which is tough for me sometimes, I am amazed at the efficiency of DVC members.  Availability has been tight for the foreseeable future at WDW.  Then I decided to check my dashboard for availability 30 minutes after the July 11th date was announced....every resort was *WIDE open* prior to the July 11th date, where they were booked solid for the longest time.
> 
> I'd just like to say, well done, that really impressed me how on top of and passionate people are about the parks and not necessarily staycations at Resorts.



I was one of those!! I was watching the livestream of the Task Force and as soon as they announced the date, I was already moving my July 5 trip to July 26 (the only week my family can go before my daughter leaves for college). 

I've seen a lot of people talking about how they don't understand how anyone would go to Disney with everything being scaled back so much. We're DVC and AP and I will admit there are trips where we literally do 3 FP in the morning, have a nice lunch somewhere, then go back to our room and nap and hang out. Then head out somewhere (back into a park, Disney Springs, Boardwalk, etc) to have a nice dinner. We have enough Southwest points not to pay for our flights. DVC for our room. Annual Passes we paid for in February. Taking aside safety issues (which is a completely different conversation), we'll get our money's worth in only really paying for food and a rental car.  Just smelling the Disney smells....seeing our favorite sights...being in our favorite hotel (that of course we call "home") will hopefully be enough to scratch our Disney itch until we can go back again.


----------



## jenjersnap

mhautz said:


> The app shows nothing for me either, but the website says "We cannot display your FastPass+ details right now. You can still add or modify other plans." (Sorry can't screenshot)



I have had that message pretty frequently the past few years and they have always re-appeared. Fingers crossed for usual IT problems.


----------



## Mal6586

Mit88 said:


> Remember, it’s not “official” until DeSantis signs off on it. Even though its going to get passed, they can’t really get into deep detail until it’s officially approved. Just like Universal didn’t make an official announcement until DeSantis signed the proposal


Do you have any idea of how soon that will happen? Wasn't it just a couple of days later for Universal?


----------



## andyman8

cakebaker said:


> I could list them all off, but then you’d respond how it’s all safety, then I’d give you all the reasons it’s not.
> 
> But, here’s 1- a water park. There is no proof that water parks are more risky open than theme parks. In fact, they’re probably safer. They aren’t keeping them closed for safety’s sake.





MickeyWaffles said:


> But here’s the thing - don’t you think they could be watching to see what happens with Volcano Bay? Perhaps we will see a water park announcement before July 11. Is it a sure thing that they won’t open a water park up?


There are a number of reasons the water parks are not reopening with the parks. The three main ones are logistics, safety, and cost.

Logistically, that's a lot to handle. Bringing four parks online within five days is no easy undertaking. Most didn't expect it to happen that quickly, and I can tell you that was not the original plan. The current plan seems to be to draw staffing from many of the still-closed areas (mainly the shuttered water parks and resorts) to fill roles that were left vacant with the suspension of the DCP and the Disney International Programs. They aren't operating with a full workforce upon reopening, so they need allocate and distribute their current labor capital to where it is most needed. This is a temporary solution until Disney feels safe bringing back CPs and IPs.

Safety-wise, there are still some unanswered concerns. For one, Cory Martin of the DIS Unplugged podcast brought up a valid point about social distancing in areas like wave pools. An even larger concern is Florida's summer weather patterns. With the typical afternoon thunderstorm, Disney doesn't seem to know how they'd responsibly promote social distancing when everyone needs to seek shelter for safety. Neither of  the Disney Water Parks are built with the indoor capacity for the whole park on a regular day, let alone when everyone needs six feet of space. They'd have to limit capacity to the point where there are questions about even breaking even. Disney decided early on they were going to take a very cautious approach to any sort of reopening. They are in the for the long haul. Within Disney, any large set of cases linked to WDW is viewed as the worst case scenario. It's not only their largest resort (that generates the most money) but it also gets the most media attention of any of their parks. Its reopening proposal led the front page of CNN.com yesterday. There are still TWDC executives who get chills thinking about the Measles outbreak at DLR a few years ago; this would be much, much worse.

Finally, finances are part of the equation as well. Disney is a business after all, and the business losses they've suffered this year are historic for the Company. I wouldn't put these cuts in the same bucket as I might put the annual entertainment cuts. Disney is _still_ hemredging money right now, and even though they have sort of a roadmap to reopening for their largest resort, they are going to be recovering from the tremendous losses for some time. The water parks will absolutely return; it's just a matter of when. I put it in the same bucket as keeping some of the Disney Resorts closed for some time. They'll absolutely reopen at some point; it's just a matter when the economics make sense.



Raggou said:


> Well these people wont be able to get in “Day 1“ Unless they have a reservation now


I do think there's going to be a lot upset bloggers/vloggers/lifestylers that they won't be able to get in on opening day. Disney will likely try to curtail some of that with a "media" preview day, but many of these folks will also want to be there on the official reopening day.


----------



## casaya95

Mal6586 said:


> Do you have any idea of how soon that will happen? Wasn't it just a couple of days later for Universal?


I would expect to see approval by the end of the week, but that's just speculation on my part.


----------



## Krandor

BrianR said:


> I had a great set of passes booked for my whole trip in July.  Here's to hoping it's just a conversion thing vs. jacking systems up without communicating the details of the plan.



If they are making changes to how FPs work I'm sure they'll communite them once the work is complete


----------



## StephenM84

July 18-24th and my fast passes are gone as well.

I was already assuming they would stop the FP system. At this point I have FP for rides during hours the parks are closed, I have prepark 8am reservations for park openings at 11am now, etc...

I'm at the point if they plan on doing dinning and fast passes they should reset the entire system and everyone starts fresh 30 days out now.


----------



## Mit88

Mal6586 said:


> Do you have any idea of how soon that will happen? Wasn't it just a couple of days later for Universal?



Should be either today or tomorrow, I believe DeSantis signed off on Universal the Saturday morning after their proposal on Thursday. I wouldnt expect any major announcements in regards to more details for Disney until at least next week. I think they’ll give a little detail sprinkled over the next few weeks


----------



## SheHulk

MusicalAstronaut said:


> People with July 11th reservations, are you keeping them?  I'm really torn because if I had to pick 2 parks to do for an entire trip, I wouldn't pick MK & AK.  I'm at a Skyliner resort too, which just makes it seem even more pointless, haha.  On the other hand, it's a fun thought that I'd be there on the day they reopen.  I will be really bummed at no SWGE, though.


Our arrival day is July 11, staying until the 16th. We go quite a bit with our younger DS but older DS still hasn't seen SW:GE and that is the only reason he is coming this time. We are keeping our reservations for now but if we don't get an "advance reservation" to get into HS on one of our 2 days it will be open, or if for some reason that section isn't open, we will cancel.

Also we will be keeping our eyes on COVID numbers both where we live and in FL, and see how Universal is going. We don't mind canceling last minute because we don't intend to fly.


----------



## jsand99

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


I'm from South Carolina, right on the Georgia border.  I have to go to Kroger and find an employee to see someone wearing a mask.  And half of them have it down on their chin.  All businesses here are open, restaurant dining rooms are open, people are having birthday parties, pool parties, etc.  It's pretty much like February here.


----------



## zumfelde

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Where did they say that?  I turned in to the various meetings/interviews yesterday and didn't hear them say that you were required to wear a mask in the pool area.


DVC said all common areas at resort.


----------



## Violetspider

jenjersnap said:


> I have had that message pretty frequently the past few years and they have always re-appeared. Fingers crossed for usual IT problems.


Maybe not this time. Hours before the FPs disappeared today, the guests whose FP window opened at 6AM this morning were not able to book any. Seems like there's more than just an IT issue here.


----------



## jenjersnap

Violetspider said:


> Maybe not this time. Hours before the FPs disappeared today, the guests whose FP window opened at 6AM this morning were not able to book any. Seems like there's more than just an IT issue here.



Very well could be, of course! My FP date is imminent, hadn’t yet researched whether those booking this morning had any luck. That’s a bummer but not unexpected, I guess.


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-cast-members-will-not-be-pin-trading/


----------



## zumfelde

Krandor said:


> and a cautionary tale not to base "new" WDW demand on July 11 and 15.  Will be lots of people wanting to be able to say they were there on day 1.


Yes they will be busy the first week they open but I think it will drop off bigtime after that


----------



## Pages26

Karin1984 said:


> And more news from Disneyland Paris. France has announced some easing of measures. They work with zones in France, green, orange and red. The Paris area was changed from red to orange. This means they could technically reopen from June 22nd. No news yet if they will.
> 
> In Green zones from June 2nd schools, restaurants, bars, shows, sporthalls, swimming pools can reopen. In the orange zones the businesses have to wait till June 22nd.
> Also the restriction to don't travel more than 100km (60 miles)
> 
> As Disneyland Paris has a very small Downtown Disney (Disney Village  ), and it's over an hour outiside of the city, I expect Disneyland Paris to reopen with Disneyland Park and Disney Village at the same time. I suspect The Studios will open later, due to the combination of many refurbishments and shows, there is only a handful of rides left.
> 
> 
> As a coincidence I decided to call today, to a. see if I could upgrade from a value to a moderate resort (unfortunately not) for my September visit, and b.  I've splurged on the Disneyland Hotel for a visit in October  one of the bigger family rooms, with a terrace! I'm so excited!  So I can't go to Disneyland Anaheim, DisneyWorld and my Disney Cruise as planned, but I'm sure going to catch up on my visits to DLP ;-) I had 2 trips cancelled for DLP in March and May.


  Disneyland Paris France s actually just inside a green zone it's 30km from Paris and just outside the Paris region. I doubt it will reopen to September as France has already said no large scale gatherings over 500 people until then.


----------



## jenjersnap

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-cast-members-will-not-be-pin-trading/



Yikes, no, our pins and lanyards are staying home this trip even if they have a centralized board.


----------



## andyman8

Pages26 said:


> Disneyland Paris France s actually just inside a green zone it's 30km from Paris and just outside the Paris region. I doubt it will reopen to September as France has already said no large scale gatherings over 500 people until then.


Oddly enough, the French government has said that DLP is exempt from that mandate. Apparently, that mandate only applies to "one-off events," so DLP seems to also be targeting a mid/late July reopening date (likely post-Bastille Day like ours is post-Independence Day). They've gone as far as to say that in a CM virtual town hall there, and we've seen pictures of executives touring the parks and surveying health and social distancing measures.


----------



## Violetspider

jenjersnap said:


> Very well could be, of course! My FP date is imminent, hadn’t yet researched whether those booking this morning had any luck. That’s a bummer but not unexpected, I guess.


A thread was opened for today's window. If anyone gets in to reserve, they will post there. Mine opens tomorrow. I will check and post if I have any luck.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-day-today.3802919/


----------



## Karin1984

Pages26 said:


> Disneyland Paris France s actually just inside a green zone it's 30km from Paris and just outside the Paris region. I doubt it will reopen to September as France has already said no large scale gatherings over 500 people until then.


Not necessarily, here in the Netherlands events / gatherings have a max of 100 people, but the themeparks have reopened already.
However, most shows in the parks are cancelled.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Aurora0427 said:


> Seriously. For the first time in two months, yesterday I didn’t disinfect my groceries when I came home. It was liberating.  Hoping the latest findings from the CDC are correct, and my groceries aren’t actually going to kill me.
> 
> I’m eager to watch from afar to see how everything goes at WDW!


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the CDC reversed their opinion on the virus transmitting on surfaces.  I saw it on the news last night and was a bit upset.  I’m back to wiping down my groceries.  It was a positive development when it came out for the theme parks in regards to guests touching everything.


----------



## Violetspider

jenjersnap said:


> Yikes, no, our pins and lanyards are staying home this trip even if they have a centralized board.


That's what pocket sanitizing wipes are for. Remember the CDC has changed positions on the transmission of the virus on surfaces.


----------



## fla4fun

LSUmiss said:


> I know ppl irl who had trips cancelled to Europe who are equally angry with their travel agency. Their just not posting on here.


I agree. The very first week of the quarantine I had a two week trip planned to the beach to visit my sister and had to cancel it.  I cried for three days out of anger, frustration, and sadness.  In the weeks following, I have had two WDW trips cancelled.  I won’t call anyone out for being emotional about having their trips cancelled or reorganized into something they didn’t bargain for.  We are all stressed out, for various reasons, and I think some of the quarantine stress is being vented on issues we used to feel we had some control over, such as planning a Disney vacation. We just need to remember to be kind to one another until things calm down.  We’re all in the same boat right now as far as Disney is concerned.

I replaced my June Disney vacation with a rebooking of my cancelled beach trip.  I haven’t seen my sister during the quarantine and we are both looking forward to the visit.  It’s not going to be the same trip I originally planned either, but I am grateful to be going and plan to enjoy myself.  

My FP dates for my August trip will come up while I am there, so I will be watching this thread like a hawk until then, educating myself and trying to make some sense out of the bits and pieces Disney is giving us. I am really counting on you July peeps to let us know the good, the bad, and the ugly of the new Disney experience and I appreciate you taking one for the DIS forums team. I hope all your trips turn out magical in ways you never expected.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So. Halloween parties. Tickets right now are closed, and the message is linked on that page.

1. No parties?
2. Stopping tickets sales to limit number in parties?

With ppe, candy hand out could still happen; parade could be spaced out if numbers were small enough. Fireworks could happen by August, maybe even returning for the smaller parties.

I assume no news will come out for a month regarding this, and who knows if they even know right now, based in where we will be by mis August?


----------



## SarahC97

I have to say,  I'm ju


SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So. Halloween parties. Tickets right now are closed, and the message is linked on that page.
> 
> 1. No parties?
> 2. Stopping tickets sales to limit number in parties?
> 
> With ppe, candy hand out could still happen; parade could be spaced out if numbers were small enough. Fireworks could happen by August, maybe even returning for the smaller parties.
> 
> I assume no news will come out for a month regarding this, and who knows if they even know right now, based in where we will be by mis August?


If I had to guess I would say no parties. I'm wondering about all special events at this point.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> There are a number of reasons the water parks are not reopening....


Uh huh, see my previous post on why there was good reason not to list them. My first instinct has never been to look at Disney in the most negative light possible. I’ve always given them the benefit of the doubt...when I could.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Should be either today or tomorrow, I believe DeSantis signed off on Universal the Saturday morning after their proposal on Thursday. I wouldnt expect any major announcements in regards to more details for Disney until at least next week. I think they’ll give a little detail sprinkled over the next few weeks



 Desantis is probably trying to get them to open sooner


----------



## MKEMSE

SaintsManiac said:


> Not gonna lie, I have moments when I just want to ride Dumbo and hear the music of Frontierland. If I was local I would totally try to go. I found some cooler face coverings thanks to @Farro. I think I could handle it for a few hours just to see the castle.



What are these cooler masks, @SaintsManiac or @Farro?


----------



## Mit88

I think if demand isnt there to start, I think September/October is going to be slammed with demand. That time of year has begun to get more popular for Disney over the last couple of years, and though it wont be 100% safe by September/October, it will be safe(r) than July/August. HHN XXX at Universal, if it still happens (I think it will) is probably going to draw in big crowds. Might be the first time I need to get express for the houses.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> I don't think they wanted to open at all. I think Universal and every other theme park in the area forced their hand. So they opened, offering as little as they possibly could and don't really care how appealing it is to anyone. If you're willing to go with all the cuts, they're fine with it. If not, they don't really want you anyway. I think the NBA and other possible sports deals helped them financially enough that opening was not such a priority. DVC HAD to open. They were treading on thin ice legally by keeping them closed for so long when they were not required to do so.


That’s how I feel too & this is where the anger comes in b/c they continued to allow ppl to give them money knowing full well they weren’t opening. I think it was you who said you’re not a bank that they can just draw funds from as needed. It also bothers me that other ppl have continued to make excuses for them. It seems naive to believe that this is for health & safety only. Then you get called entitled if you are angry that they were intentionally deceptive.  Now the statements made regarding them not necessarily opening just because they’re taking reservations in June & then July make sense. But also is infuriating.  I was rationalizing still going b/c out dates were still valid. But the more I think about how they have done things the angrier I get.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I think if demand isnt there to start, I think September/October is going to be slammed with demand. That time of year has begun to get more popular for Disney over the last couple of years, and though it wont be 100% safe by September/October, it will be safe(r) than July/August. HHN XXX at Universal, if it still happens (I think it will) is probably going to draw in big crowds


All depends on if there is a F&W and/or MNSSHP...


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


Hello fellow Baystater. I am from Mass also and yes I have to say for the most part, most people are following the mandatory mask thing very well.  Our problem is we only booked the room months ago, did not get the tickets right away so hopefully at some point they will let us add tickets to our room...


----------



## RamblingMad

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the CDC reversed their opinion on the virus transmitting on surfaces.  I saw it on the news last night and was a bit upset.  I’m back to wiping down my groceries.  It was a positive development when it came out for the theme parks in regards to guests touching everything.



I don’t really trust the CDC. I’ll stick to WHO.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I feel too & this is where the anger comes in b/c they continued to allow ppl to give them money knowing full well they weren’t opening. I think it was you who said you’re not a bank that they can just draw funds from as needed. It also bothers me that other ppl have continued to make excuses for them. It seems naive to believe that this is for health & safety only. Then you get called entitled if you are angry that they were intentionally deceptive.  Now the statements made regarding them not necessarily opening just because they’re taking reservations in June & then July make sense. But also is infuriating.  I was rationalizing still going b/c out dates were still valid. But the more I think about how they have done things the angrier I get.


I’m glad someone else gets it. I could still go, but I can’t get past what they’ve done. This coming from someone who has literally been called every name you can think of in the past for being a disney cheerleader. It’s not like I don’t defend almost every move they make. I can’t defend this one.


----------



## jenjersnap

Violetspider said:


> That's what pocket sanitizing wipes are for. Remember the CDC has changed positions on the transmission of the virus on surfaces.



No, not gonna do it. All those little nooks and crannies.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> No masks are mandatory in my state unless a store requires them. Most people wear one anyway. I don't wear one walking my dog or driving or doing yard work, only when I will be in contact with others. I expected WDW to follow CDC guidelines but seems they are going above and beyond:


And that’s the complaint of a lot of ppl. I expect them to follow cdc guidelines, but wearing masks outside in an empty park is absurd.


----------



## Violetspider

jenjersnap said:


> No, not gonna do it. All those little nooks and crannies.


I don't blame!


----------



## hertamaniac

indylaw99 said:


> I was one of those!! I was watching the livestream of the Task Force and as soon as they announced the date, I was already moving my July 5 trip to July 26 (the only week my family can go before my daughter leaves for college).
> 
> I've seen a lot of people talking about how they don't understand how anyone would go to Disney with everything being scaled back so much. We're DVC and AP and I will admit there are trips where we literally do 3 FP in the morning, have a nice lunch somewhere, then go back to our room and nap and hang out. Then head out somewhere (back into a park, Disney Springs, Boardwalk, etc) to have a nice dinner. We have enough Southwest points not to pay for our flights. DVC for our room. Annual Passes we paid for in February. Taking aside safety issues (which is a completely different conversation), we'll get our money's worth in only really paying for food and a rental car.  Just smelling the Disney smells....seeing our favorite sights...being in our favorite hotel (that of course we call "home") will hopefully be enough to scratch our Disney itch until we can go back again.



Your enthusiasm is contagious and provides me with perspective.  It's easy for us to take for granted the proximity and countless times we've been to WDW.  Thanks for reminding me that this can be more than a theme park.

But I simply can't ignore the safety concern and has given us pause to return even to DS or CityWalk at this time.


----------



## Disneysoule

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Hello fellow Baystater. I am from Mass also and yes I have to say for the most part, most people are following the mandatory mask thing very well.  Our problem is we only booked the room months ago, did not get the tickets right away so hopefully at some point they will let us add tickets to our room...



we are from MA too. I agree most people here are doing a great job wearing masks and I know I too do when I take my dog out or go to work. For me I’d rather be at Disney if I have to wear a mask anyway then work or the T.  Being a dvc member and AP  I think makes it easier because we know we will go again soon and can take it slow and easy.   If it was a once in a life time trip I don’t think I would feel the same.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Violetspider said:


> That's what pocket sanitizing wipes are for. Remember the CDC has changed positions on the transmission of the virus on surfaces.


They never changed their stance... They changed wording on their website that *caused confusion. You are much less likely to get this from surfaces than from direct contact, or airborne means. They specifically said that regularly touched surfaces like doorknobs are the main issue, NOT groceries or take out containers.


----------



## Luvears

LSUmiss said:


> I wonder if this will apply to cash reservations for DVC rooms since the property is open anyway?


Keep us posted if you find anything out about cash stays at DVC units


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Anyone else with cash reservations who were incentivized by Disney to rebook in June going to rebook again? After hearing that we will probably not be given another offer, or asked to pay the difference if we get moved to a different hotel, or even be able to book at all, I'm not feeling super inclined. Happy for everyone who is still able to go!


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Ummm ... because I love Disney, I’m interested in their operations and how they are approaching the pandemic. I’m a shareholder, I’m a DVC member, I used to work at WDW, we will be going back to Disney at some point ... this is a thread about cruise and theme park operational updates related to the pandemic, which I do have an interest in. You really want this to just be an echo chamber of the same opinion? It’s a DISCUSSION board. My goodness.
> 
> So Disboards is only for people who currently have a trip on the calendar? That’s news to me.


Not the board in general, but I personally tend not to spend all that much time (if any) in threads that don’t really have anything to do with my situation.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I’m glad someone else gets it. I could still go, but I can’t get past what they’ve done. This coming from someone who has literally been called every name you can think of in the past for being a disney cheerleader. It’s not like I don’t defend almost every move they make. I can’t defend this one.



When he revealed they were opening up on June 11th, my heart immediately hurt for you, and I dont even know you. But you’ve stayed positive through all of this even despite cancellation after cancellation of your reservations. All you, and people in similar situations, wanted was for Disney to take your money and let you and your family’s enjoy a vacation no matter the guidelines, just to get a semblance of normalcy. I think some people have just had unwarranted comments towards people that are bummed and upset about losing their reservations, and that to me is messed up


----------



## Eric Smith

Sandiz08 said:


> Does anyone think it’s possible non dvc resorts stay closed through July?


I don't think so.  I could even see the resorts opening sooner than the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> I’m in New Orleans & it’s up to businesses to decide on masks & I would say it’s about 60/40 here. Newly opened up things likes salons are 100%, but things like Target & Walmart are about 60/40 (at best) NO masks. There were a lot more ppl with them before it got hot. And ppl rip them off as soon as they walk outside no matter what business it is. I think that’s what I have the issue with is wearing them outside in wdw or anywhere. Seems like overkill.  Very few ppl wear them outside here especially when they’re able to social distance themselves.



I am in NY (north of NYC) and in stores face coverings are mandated and I see 100% compliance.  When outside and social distancing is easily possible then I'd say vast majority are not wearing anything, but have something with them should something be needed 

For example, I went for a run on the bike trail in the area and carried a mask with me but was largely able to keep plenty of distance from others and that is what it seemed like nearly everyone else was doing


I think the challenge at a themepark is ensuring people keep that required distance away when just walking around and people trying to go in different directions, etc. .... but if things trend positively I could see the face covering rule be modified eventually to only be required for indoor situations or in gathers (like for watching shows or fireworks or something).  Might be a reasonable compromise


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sandiz08 said:


> Does anyone think it’s possible non dvc resorts stay closed through July?


The last couple of posts on the news thread mention this: it specifically mentions that resorts and Parks will be reopening starting July 11th! 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ening-updates-news-only.3802762/post-61931115


----------



## SaintsManiac

Someone on FB reported their tickets being extended just now. You guys with tickets might want to check.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I just got an email from KTP saying WDW took out the part about resorts opening on front page of MDE  

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ng-date-taken-down-from-disney-world-website/


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on FB reported their tickets being extended just now. You guys with tickets might want to check.


No luck here, yet.. what is the official extension?


----------



## mhautz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The last couple of posts on the news thread mention this: it specifically mentions that resorts and Parks will be reopening starting July 11th!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...ening-updates-news-only.3802762/post-61931115


I saw on another news site that the resorts language was removed from the Disney World front page, and it appears that is actually what happened.


----------



## SarahC97

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I just got an email from KTP saying WDW took out the part about resorts opening on front page of MDE
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ng-date-taken-down-from-disney-world-website/


Well, it's clear the DVC resorts will be open, but I wonder if they took it down the way it was because not all resorts will be open?


----------



## Searc

Sandiz08 said:


> Does anyone think it’s possible non dvc resorts stay closed through July?


The wording regarding other Disney resorts was removed this morning. Now, there is no mention of them reopening in the operational updates. What that means, I have no idea.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> When he revealed they were opening up on June 11th, my heart immediately hurt for you, and I dont even know you. But you’ve stayed positive through all of this even despite cancellation after cancellation of your reservations. All you, and people in similar situations, wanted was for Disney to take your money and let you and your family’s enjoy a vacation no matter the guidelines, just to get a semblance of normalcy. I think some people have just had unwarranted comments towards people that are bummed and upset about losing their reservations, and that to me is messed up


 I’m not prone to tears, but this did it! Thank you so much for the kind words. I have 1 reservation left, of the many I made for this trip. It’s just a 2 day, checking out the 11th. I can now modify that to any date I want. I keep going to the reservation page looking at it, thinking I could just go ahead and do it, but I just can’t. I don’t ask for anyone to agree with me, just stop trying to convince me I’m wrong. I’m not telling anyone who chooses to go how wrong they they are, I’d appreciate the same consideration. Again, thank you, it is much appreciated.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Per Six Flags Great America (Chicago) President, the earliest they will be ready to open is in about a month, so I guesstimate July 1st.  Even if they got the green light from the state to open tomorrow (this is when IL stops the stay at home order and onto phase 3)...he said that they still need a month to get their upkeep crew onsite, new equipment installed, then front-line staff trained.


----------



## runjulesrun

I just checked my Fastpasses for our July 25-Aug 2 trip and they are all still showing. Even the ones that are outside of the new park hours. They were good Fastpasses too. I'm sad I did all that work for nothing now that most of them won't work with the new hours.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> They are probably removing fast passes because obviously if you have to reserve park days, fast passes you made prior are obsolete.


I sure hope not. That will probably be the final straw for us.


----------



## courtney1188

After today I have a newfound understanding of mask concerns. I had thought, Eh, we're AP, so even if we only go for a couple hours then chill in the hotel the rest of the day, it's better than nothing, right? I'm now not so sure, and feel so badly for these CMs who don't have a choice.

I was outside today for two hours collecting textbooks outside of the school I teach at - Michigan, about 80 degree weather, and it had just rained, so fairly humid. Still, obviously I know Disney will be hotter and more humid. I would usually be pretty unaffected by 80 degree heat...but with the mask on my face was turning red and I was overheating much more quickly - I'll definitely need to try out other mask materials/styles. And when I took off the plastic gloves, my hands were pruny and completely drenched in sweat. Even now that I'n in the AC and they've been washed and dried, my skin is quite irritated. I can't fathom doing this in July Disney weather. We should probably cancel our reservation, but I'm feeling very torn. I think I'm going to wait until closer to time and see if anything changes by July, especially since the other parks will have been open for weeks at that point.


----------



## courtney1188

runjulesrun said:


> I just checked my Fastpasses for our July 25-Aug 2 trip and they are all still showing. Even the ones that are outside of the new park hours. They were good Fastpasses too. I'm sad I did all that work for nothing now that most of them won't work with the new hours.


Same - I wonder if they'll dump them (worst option, but could definitely happen), change it to a different time, or (best case but least likely scenario) convert it to an anytime FP.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I sure hope not. That will probably be the final straw for us.



How else do you expect them to institute the plan for everyone to reserve parks for each day? They have to start with a clean slate.

Looks like they are back, so all is well! But someone is going to have to end up unhappy somehow...


----------



## SarahC97

courtney1188 said:


> After today I have a newfound understanding of mask concerns. I had thought, Eh, we're AP, so even if we only go for a couple hours then chill in the hotel the rest of the day, it's better than nothing, right? I'm now not so sure, and feel so badly for these CMs who don't have a choice.
> 
> I was outside today for two hours collecting textbooks outside of the school I teach at - Michigan, about 80 degree weather, and it had just rained, so fairly humid. Still, obviously I know Disney will be hotter and more humid. I would usually be pretty unaffected by 80 degree heat...but with the mask on my face was turning red and I was overheating much more quickly - I'll definitely need to try out other mask materials/styles. And when I took off the plastic gloves, my hands were pruny and completely drenched in sweat. Even now that I'n in the AC and they've been washed and dried, my skin is quite irritated. I can't fathom doing this in July Disney weather. We should probably cancel our reservation, but I'm feeling very torn. I think I'm going to wait until closer to time and see if anything changes by July, especially since the other parks will have been open for weeks at that point.


I have a homemade cloth mask and there's no way right now where I live (Indiana) that would be comfortable outside. I have been wearing surgical masks (the generic blue kind) and those are much more comfortable in heat and humidity. I also ordered some masks sewn from a cooling material that I want to try out to see if those might be better for Disney. But those cloth masks -- no way.


----------



## SheHulk

Just checked and my fast passes for July 11-16 are back in MDE


----------



## Farro

SheHulk said:


> Just checked and my fast passes for July 11-16 are back in MDE



See?

All better!


----------



## runjulesrun

courtney1188 said:


> Same - I wonder if they'll dump them (worst option, but could definitely happen), change it to a different time, or (best case but least likely scenario) convert it to an anytime FP.


I never considered an anytime FP but you are right, that is probably the least likely scenario. I don't know what the new system will be but I would hope they make it fair to those who had their FPs cancelled.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am in NY (north of NYC) and in stores face coverings are mandated and I see 100% compliance.  When outside and social distancing is easily possible then I'd say vast majority are not wearing anything, but have something with them should something be needed
> 
> For example, I went for a run on the bike trail in the area and carried a mask with me but was largely able to keep plenty of distance from others and that is what it seemed like nearly everyone else was doing
> 
> 
> I think the challenge at a themepark is ensuring people keep that required distance away when just walking around and people trying to go in different directions, etc. .... but if things trend positively I could see the face covering rule be modified eventually to only be required for indoor situations or in gathers (like for watching shows or fireworks or something).  Might be a reasonable compromise



I think the major issue for WDW is enforcement of compliance. When we are out in a pretty open area (like hiking in the forest) we are not wearing masks, but have them on hand to put on when we start to approach others.

Thing is, I don’t think that will happen in the parks. It’s either no mask free for all or masks all the time. I just don’t think people would be able to grasp the concept of masks indoors and no masks outdoors. Since we are continuously changing our location when you go in and out of attractions. I think that is why there is a blanket mask statement. I can just imagine all the people forgetting as they walk into the line for Thunder Mountain. Or even, is that considered indoors or outdoors? The queue line is kind of a mixture of both, right? When would the mask be needed in that scenario? It’s just so messy and confusing, which leads me to believe it will be one or the other. And for now, it’s masks everywhere.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> How else do you expect them to institute the plan for everyone to reserve parks for each day? They have to start with a clean slate.


I agree, I don’t think they’re going to grandfather in Fastpasses as the park reservation. Too many variables. Especially time of the FPs, dining reservations, etc. What if you had a breakfast at MK and then evening FPs at Epcot, which park would you be reserved for? 
I‘m thinking All FPs get wiped clean once they have the new park reservation system figured out (and I’m also thinking there won’t be any FPs once the park reopens anyway). I’m going to think that all rides will be standby or virtual queue with no FPs. Unpopular opinions, I know, but people need to be prepared for that to be the case.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SheHulk said:


> Just checked and my fast passes for July 11-16 are back in MDE


Mine too.


----------



## merry_nbright

SheHulk said:


> Just checked and my fast passes for July 11-16 are back in MDE



Mine for the week of June 13th are still showing. I think IT is just taking their time now.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> I agree, I don’t think they’re going to grandfather in Fastpasses as the park reservation. Too many variables. Especially time of the FPs, dining reservations, etc. What if you had a breakfast at MK and then evening FPs at Epcot, which park would you be reserved for?
> I‘m thinking All FPs get wiped clean once they have the new park reservation system figured out (and I’m also thinking there won’t be any FPs once the park reopens anyway). I’m going to think that all rides will be standby or virtual queue with no FPs. Unpopular opinions, I know, but people need to be prepared for that to be the case.



Apparently we were wrong, but I think we were right with our idea.


----------



## RamblingMad

courtney1188 said:


> After today I have a newfound understanding of mask concerns. I had thought, Eh, we're AP, so even if we only go for a couple hours then chill in the hotel the rest of the day, it's better than nothing, right? I'm now not so sure, and feel so badly for these CMs who don't have a choice.
> 
> I was outside today for two hours collecting textbooks outside of the school I teach at - Michigan, about 80 degree weather, and it had just rained, so fairly humid. Still, obviously I know Disney will be hotter and more humid. I would usually be pretty unaffected by 80 degree heat...but with the mask on my face was turning red and I was overheating much more quickly - I'll definitely need to try out other mask materials/styles. And when I took off the plastic gloves, my hands were pruny and completely drenched in sweat. Even now that I'n in the AC and they've been washed and dried, my skin is quite irritated. I can't fathom doing this in July Disney weather. We should probably cancel our reservation, but I'm feeling very torn. I think I'm going to wait until closer to time and see if anything changes by July, especially since the other parks will have been open for weeks at that point.



I’d try masks made out of different fabrics first. Cotton and high humidity don’t mix well.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Apparently we were wrong, but I think we were right with our idea.


I think we could still be right. They don’t have the system ready for park reservations, so they could still wipe out FP selections once that’s up and running.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No luck here, yet.. what is the official extension?



Their tickets for first week of August were extended to end of September 2021.

I saw the screen shot, but it’s a private group so I’m not posting it here.


----------



## mhautz

courtney1188 said:


> After today I have a newfound understanding of mask concerns. I had thought, Eh, we're AP, so even if we only go for a couple hours then chill in the hotel the rest of the day, it's better than nothing, right? I'm now not so sure, and feel so badly for these CMs who don't have a choice.
> 
> I was outside today for two hours collecting textbooks outside of the school I teach at - Michigan, about 80 degree weather, and it had just rained, so fairly humid. Still, obviously I know Disney will be hotter and more humid. I would usually be pretty unaffected by 80 degree heat...but with the mask on my face was turning red and I was overheating much more quickly - I'll definitely need to try out other mask materials/styles. And when I took off the plastic gloves, my hands were pruny and completely drenched in sweat. Even now that I'n in the AC and they've been washed and dried, my skin is quite irritated. I can't fathom doing this in July Disney weather. We should probably cancel our reservation, but I'm feeling very torn. I think I'm going to wait until closer to time and see if anything changes by July, especially since the other parks will have been open for weeks at that point.


I try to avoid the mask debate.  I fully intend to wear a mask at all times necessary and definitely where required, but I assume after a month plus of summer mask wearing, a more moderated approach to it will be established throughout the country.  I don't know what that will mean, just that I think we'll "accept" that 100% mask wearing is not the answer.


----------



## courtney1188

Farro said:


> How else do you expect them to institute the plan for everyone to reserve parks for each day? They have to start with a clean slate.
> 
> Looks like they are back, so all is well! But someone is going to have to end up unhappy somehow...



I disagree. I think a fairer way would be for those who already have FPs or dining reservations (especially if it's associated with a hotel stay) to automatically get a reservation. Like, July 19 I have three morning Fastpasses setup at Magic Kingdom plus a dining reservation. I am hoping that will mean I have a Magic Kingdom reservation, and that those with pre-existing plans will be accommodated first (which seems to be what was said in the interviews yesterday in regards to the reservation system to get into the park - they said someone people already have reservations).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I feel like Disney changed the resorts wording on the website to give people a little less to speculate on regarding resorts until actual news is published. I also think Disney underestimates just how little we need to go off of to start wild speculation here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MKEMSE said:


> What are these cooler masks, @SaintsManiac or @Farro?



I ordered from Vivian and Vincent.

https://vivianvincent.com/


----------



## skeeter31

courtney1188 said:


> I disagree. I think a fairer way would be for those who already have FPs or dining reservations (especially if it's associated with a hotel stay) to automatically get a reservation. Like, July 19 I have three morning Fastpasses setup at Magic Kingdom plus a dining reservation. I am hoping that will mean I have a Magic Kingdom reservation, and that those with pre-existing plans will be accommodated first (which seems to be what was said in the interviews yesterday in regards to the reservation system to get into the park - they said someone people already have reservations).


But what if you had those 3 morning MK fast passes but then had a dining reservation for Rose and Crown for dinner? Which park would you want to be reserved for? And how is Disney going to know which park to reserve you for? People will be upset one way or the other.


----------



## courtney1188

SarahC97 said:


> I have a homemade cloth mask and there's no way right now where I live (Indiana) that would be comfortable outside. I have been wearing surgical masks (the generic blue kind) and those are much more comfortable in heat and humidity. I also ordered some masks sewn from a cooling material that I want to try out to see if those might be better for Disney. But those cloth masks -- no way.





RamblingMad said:


> I’d try masks made out of different fabrics first. Cotton and high humidity don’t mix well.



It wasn't a cloth mask - it was one of the generic surgical masks. However, it was a cheap one with a super awful strap (thin and round and not super stretchy) - I've worn more comfortable ones in the past, but this was all I had on hand today.


----------



## jenjersnap

Farro said:


> See?
> 
> All better!



Disney IT for the win! Or, is that for the loss? Let’s call it both.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I ordered from Vivien and Vincent.




Yes and you can also find on Etsy.com @MKEMSE


----------



## LSUmiss

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the CDC reversed their opinion on the virus transmitting on surfaces.  I saw it on the news last night and was a bit upset.  I’m back to wiping down my groceries.  It was a positive development when it came out for the theme parks in regards to guests touching everything.


Seriously?? I hadn’t heard.  This is why so many don’t trust the info & has just decided to take their chances or take no chances.  There is just so much they don’t know & the back & forth messaging makes ppl weary.


----------



## courtney1188

skeeter31 said:


> But what if you had those 3 morning MK fast passes but then had a dining reservation for Rose and Crown for dinner? Which park would you want to be reserved for? And how is Disney going to know which park to reserve you for? People will be upset one way or the other.



That's a good question - if there will be no park hopping, giving people the choice would be complicated (and I'm sure they are wanting to cut restaurant capacity), so I would guess they'd go by FP rather than dining reservations then.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> How else do you expect them to institute the plan for everyone to reserve parks for each day? They have to start with a clean slate.
> 
> Looks like they are back, so all is well! But someone is going to have to end up unhappy somehow...


Since you can only reserve fast passes in one park on a day, I don't think one would affect the other.  Worst case, having fast passes wouldn't guarantee park entry but I don't see them eliminating fast passes totally.


----------



## michellibell

Farro said:


> See?
> 
> All better!



I have a July 11-14th. Both my FPs and ALL MY PLANS have disappeared. Ugh. I hope it's just a glitch.


----------



## Eric Smith

SarahC97 said:


> I have a homemade cloth mask and there's no way right now where I live (Indiana) that would be comfortable outside. I have been wearing surgical masks (the generic blue kind) and those are much more comfortable in heat and humidity. I also ordered some masks sewn from a cooling material that I want to try out to see if those might be better for Disney. But those cloth masks -- no way.


I just told my wife the same thing last night.  We live in Indiana as well.  I went to the doctor yesterday and it is required to wear a mask that they provide.  It's a paper mask and I had a much easier time breathing than I do in any of the cloth masks.  It was physical therapy so I was even exerting myself a bit.   We're planning to go in September and I plan on buying a bunch of paper masks and just taking them on our trip.


----------



## courtney1188

michellibell said:


> I have a July 11-14th. Both my FPs and ALL MY PLANS have disappeared. Ugh. I hope it's just a glitch.


With them talking about moving over to a brand new reservation system, I would expect a lot of gitches.


----------



## skeeter31

courtney1188 said:


> That's a good question - if there will be no park hopping, giving people the choice would be complicated (and I'm sure they are wanting to cut restaurant capacity), so I would guess they'd go by FP rather than dining reservations then.


But, I would want the opposite way. To me and my family, dining is most important and we usually plan our days around our dinners. And some days we do a different park in the morning with FPs. So if Disney just unilaterally barred us from our dinner dining parks because we had morning FPs to a different park, we would be upset.

So that’s why I’m thinking the easiest thing will be to wipe the slate clean of all pre reserved things and start fresh.

Plus, what if there aren’t going to be Fastpasses once the park reopens? Then it wouldn’t matter if you had them reserved for a day.

And I’m not just picking on you, I know I keep responding to your posts. Just being devils advocate here for the idea.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

All my plans are gone for our Sept trip


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

My July 19-24, August 24-28, & even Oct 2021 reservations and plans are all not showing. IT is definitely doing some tinkering right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

Luvears said:


> Keep us posted if you find anything out about cash stays at DVC units


So far mine is still on mde.


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> Their tickets for first week of August were extended to end of September 2021.
> 
> I saw the screen shot, but it’s a private group so I’m not posting it here.



What kind of tickets? I can't even see mine on the website right now. On the app they still show through 12/15/2020.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

xxxx


TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I just got an email from KTP saying WDW took out the part about resorts opening on front page of MDE
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ng-date-taken-down-from-disney-world-website/




From the website.. top is yesterday.. bottom is today’s update.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moliphino said:


> What kind of tickets? I can't even see mine on the website right now. On the app they still show through 12/15/2020.



8 day park hoppers


----------



## babydoll65

Mrs Grumpy said:


> All my plans are gone for our Sept trip


I just checked mine (9/12-9/19) and so far, all my adrs are still intact


----------



## courtney1188

skeeter31 said:


> But, I would want the opposite way. To me and my family, dining is most important and we usually plan our days around our dinners. And some days we do a different park in the morning with FPs. So if Disney just unilaterally barred us from our dinner dining parks because we had morning FPs to a different park, we would be upset.
> 
> So that’s why I’m thinking the easiest thing will be to wipe the slate clean of all pre reserved things and start fresh.
> 
> Plus, what if there aren’t going to be Fastpasses once the park reopens? Then it wouldn’t matter if you had them reserved for a day.
> 
> And I’m not just picking on you, I know I keep responding to your posts. Just being devils advocate here for the idea.



I hear you - some of my dining plans are pretty important to me to - I'm thinking in terms of what I think is more likely rather than what I would actually want.

Ultimately, there's really no way to know until we get details on the reservation system. I'm just hopeful that if you have any sort of plans at a park, whether it's FP or dining, that you get first dibs at park reservations and don't get shut out. I don't think wiping the slate clean would be easier (unless they do actually do away with FPs), because they would have a TON of angry phone calls if people who had their perfect FPs set up and had to start over and miss out on them.



And since we're kinda tracking it, all my plans July 18-24 are still showing up. Though some of them are lies now (like the ones that say character dining - boo. And the Epcot fireworks cruise we'd booked.)


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

babydoll65 said:


> I just checked mine (9/12-9/19) and so far, all my adrs are still intact


Everything is gone, resort, tickets ADR's.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

And now it is back


----------



## Moliphino

babydoll65 said:


> I just checked mine (9/12-9/19) and so far, all my adrs are still intact



I can see everything in the app and nothing at all on the website.

Aaand 5 minutes later it's all back.


----------



## babydoll65

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Everything is gone, resort, tickets ADR's.


Wierd. I'm on my app and all dining and tickets are still there (so far)


----------



## 1GoldenSun

SaintsManiac said:


> I ordered from Vivian and Vincent.


Have you received your order yet? Which one did you get? Is it relatively cool and comfortable? I really don't have a clue what kind of face covering would be coolest/most comfortable and don't want to have to order a bunch of different ones to try them. I wear a paper mask to the grocery store but I'm kind of stressing about what kind to get for longer periods of time, and especially outside.

I don't know anything about germ/virus transmission but is a damp face covering a mad idea-- for the wearer? I don't know if it would make it more likely that anything that gets on the outside of the mask might get through, but a dampened cloth mask might be cooler, even a gaiter style covering with just the neck part dampened might help.

ETA: Thanks for the heads up about Vivian and Vincent! They've got some really cute stuff at good prices aside from face coverings!


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> 8 day park hoppers



My park hoppers are still showing the 12/15/2020 date, but they're originally dated for March. I would love it if they were also extended until next year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moliphino said:


> My park hoppers are still showing the 12/15/2020 date, but they're originally dated for March. I would love it if they were also extended until next year.



Another update: their tickets for 2nd week of July were also extended to 9/2021.


----------



## pasta

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Hello fellow Baystater. I am from Mass also and yes I have to say for the most part, most people are following the mandatory mask thing very well.  Our problem is we only booked the room months ago, did not get the tickets right away so hopefully at some point they will let us add tickets to our room...


I’m in CT following the mandatory mask regulations, and I have never been asked to wear a mask outside when you can social distance.  Everyone around here is beginning to get back to their normal routines.  Inside super markets, Home Depot, CVS the vast majority are following guidelines.  
I hope you can add tickets to your room reservation.


runjulesrun said:


> I just checked my Fastpasses for our July 25-Aug 2 trip and they are all still showing. Even the ones that are outside of the new park hours. They were good Fastpasses too. I'm sad I did all that work for nothing now that most of them won't work with the new hours.


Disney changes their hours often.  Maybe they will be extended at night by July 25th


----------



## BrerMama

My FP are back. I hate the idea of wiping the slate clean. I worked hard to get the ADRs and FP I want and the idea that someone who is just now booking could get into the park I want because the slate is wiped clean would upset me. Probably upset me enough that I would cancel. The only reason I'm hanging in is because we have free dining and have everything we want reserved. If I have to start over.... I would not be happy.


----------



## pasta

SheHulk said:


> Just checked and my fast passes for July 11-16 are back in MDE


Me too!


----------



## woody337

Mine are all back now


----------



## SaintsManiac

1GoldenSun said:


> Have you received your order yet? Which one did you get? Is it relatively cool and comfortable? I really don't have a clue what kind of face covering would be coolest/most comfortable and don't want to have to order a bunch of different ones to try them. I wear a paper mask to the grocery store but I'm kind of stressing about what kind to get for longer periods of time, and especially outside.
> 
> I don't know anything about germ/virus transmission but is a damp face covering a mad idea-- for the wearer? I don't know if it would make it more likely that anything that gets on the outside of the mask might get through, but a dampened cloth mask might be cooler, even a gaiter style covering with just the neck part dampened might help.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the heads up about Vivian and Vincent! They've got some really cute stuff at good prices aside from face coverings!



I bought these. Very cool and light. I don’t know about dampened ones. Order came very fast.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Not the board in general, but I personally tend not to spend all that much time (if any) in threads that don’t really have anything to do with my situation.



Oh, please. Quit assuming things. Even though I’m not going, I’m currently helping a family member and 2 friends reschedule their trips from spring break. Should I put that in my signature so I’m allowed to share an opinion here? Good grief. It shouldn’t matter.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Oh, please. Quit assuming things. Even though I’m not going, I’m currently helping a family member and 2 friends reschedule their trips from spring break. Should I put that in my signature so I’m allowed to share an opinion here? Good grief. It shouldn’t matter.


It’s just annoying to see ppl come here to tell ppl they shouldn’t be upset when you have no dog in the fight.


----------



## mattpeto

I know things are very fluid, but the park hours page indicates that water parks will start opening starting July 11th.


----------



## gatechfan99

SaintsManiac said:


> I bought these. Very cool and light. I don’t know about dampened ones. Order came very fast.
> 
> View attachment 497595


I believe wet or dampened surgical masks should not be used as they can actually become a better reservoir for the virus.

That actually brings up my biggest concern with the masks. I'm more afraid of the masks being contaminated and giving me Covid than any other issue. I'm good about not putting my hands anywhere near my face. However, if the mask is laid down while eating on a surface (or especially by my kids) and then put over my mouth and nose, that's a big concern.

We've got reservations for late July. I think what we're going to do is bring big ziplock bags for everyone and have each of us take the mask off with clean hands and immediately put it into our own bags every time we start to eat. Hopefully that will be a safe place to store it without contaminating it or vice versa contaminating a surface. I was hoping to use the neck gaiters that would be easier to just pull down but not take off while eating, but sounds like initially, those won't be allowed.


----------



## Gentry2004

I think the number of people with FP’s reserved at a given park on a given day in July is going to exceed the capacity for that park. I don’t see how they can grant park reservations to everyone with FP for the day and still operate at limited capacity.


----------



## courtney1188

Gentry2004 said:


> I think the number of people with FP’s reserved at a given park on a given day in July is going to exceed the capacity for that park. I don’t see how they can grant park reservations to everyone with FP for the day and still operate at limited capacity.


I doubt that's true - this is just based on observations of people booking them, of course, but FP availability seems to be way down for summer dates, which people assumed was because of reduced capacity.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> I know things are very fluid, but the park hours page indicates that water parks will start opening starting July 11th.


No this was posted (probably 10+ pages back). No water parks right away. Still closed indefinitely. They just haven’t finished updating the website with the times.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> It’s just annoying to see ppl come here to tell ppl they shouldn’t be upset when you have no dog in the fight.



Instead of policing the thread and declaring that people shouldn’t post because you don’t think their perspective is valid, you can always hit that ignore button. And that’s the last you’ll hear from me


----------



## mhautz

gatechfan99 said:


> I believe wet or dampened surgical masks should not be used as they can actually become a better reservoir for the virus.
> 
> That actually brings up my biggest concern with the masks. I'm more afraid of the masks being contaminated and giving me Covid than any other issue. I'm good about not putting my hands anywhere near my face. However, if the mask is laid down while eating on a surface (or especially by my kids) and then put over my mouth and nose, that's a big concern.


Yeah, I don't fully understand the science, but whenever I see ads for "cooling" or "moisture wicking" masks, I think, _isn't that exactly what we're not supposed to have?  _


----------



## Farro

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the* CDC reversed their opinion on the virus transmitting on surfaces. * I saw it on the news last night and was a bit upset.  I’m back to wiping down my groceries.  It was a positive development when it came out for the theme parks in regards to guests touching everything.



No they didn't, they just made wording more clear:

_The primary and most important mode of transmission for COVID-19 is through close contact from person-to-person. Based on data from lab studies on COVID-19 and what we know about similar respiratory diseases, it may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes, but this isn’t thought to be the main way the virus spreads.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-covid-spreads.html_


----------



## LSUmiss

mhautz said:


> Yeah, I don't fully understand the science, but whenever I see ads for "cooling" or "moisture wicking" masks, I think, _isn't that exactly what we're not supposed to have?  _


You’re also not supposed to have the ones with that little respirator hole. That protects the wearer which is not the point.


----------



## buttersnix

LSUmiss said:


> Seriously?? I hadn’t heard.  This is why so many don’t trust the info & has just decided to take their chances or take no chances.  There is just so much they don’t know & the back & forth messaging makes ppl weary.


Part of this is because it is a New disease that has only been around for about 7 months.  It takes time to properly test things so a lot of stuff is precautionary because warning people it is possible is better than letting them find out for themselves.  Also, I believe the CDC only change the wording so it better represented that it is not the main way it is transmitted it is mostly through droplets, not surfaces.


----------



## wareagle57

courtney1188 said:


> I doubt that's true - this is just based on observations of people booking them, of course, but FP availability seems to be way down for summer dates, which people assumed was because of reduced capacity.



There has been zero FP availability at 30 days since the start of the shutdown. I assumed they just pulled a ton of availability until they know what they are doing. I can't possibly believe that many people were booking FPs for days the park wasn't even going to be open. At 30 days you can usually get just about everything. I made a FP for the teacups on July 11 because it was the best thing available...


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> No they didn't, they just made wording more clear:
> 
> _The primary and most important mode of transmission for COVID-19 is through close contact from person-to-person. Based on data from lab studies on COVID-19 and what we know about similar respiratory diseases, it may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes, but this isn’t thought to be the main way the virus spreads.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-covid-spreads.html_


 



buttersnix said:


> Part of this is because it is a New disease that has only been around for about 7 months.  It takes time to properly test things so a lot of stuff is precautionary because warning people it is possible is better than letting them find out for themselves. * Also, I believe the CDC only change the wording so it better represented that it is not the main way it is transmitted it is mostly through droplets, not surfaces*.



Yep! I posted above, just wording changed, not a reversal.


----------



## BrianR

gatechfan99 said:


> I believe wet or dampened surgical masks should not be used as they can actually become a better reservoir for the virus.
> 
> That actually brings up my biggest concern with the masks. I'm more afraid of the masks being contaminated and giving me Covid than any other issue. I'm good about not putting my hands anywhere near my face. However, if the mask is laid down while eating on a surface (or especially by my kids) and then put over my mouth and nose, that's a big concern.
> 
> We've got reservations for late July. I think what we're going to do is bring big ziplock bags for everyone and have each of us take the mask off with clean hands and immediately put it into our own bags every time we start to eat. Hopefully that will be a safe place to store it without contaminating it or vice versa contaminating a surface. I was hoping to use the neck gaiters that would be easier to just pull down but not take off while eating, but sounds like initially, those won't be allowed.



The Mrs. works at a place where they need to re-use their masks, and they put them in ziploc bags, then in a paper bag with their name on it (large pharma retailer).  The ziploc piece would be the way to go, or if you're going the disposable route pack a few extras.


----------



## kariyava

I don't understand why they won't let people cancel their trips right now.  I would think that if they allowed people to do that they would have a much better sense of demand v. capacity, which will help them plan better for implimenting their new reservation system.


----------



## nashvilleash

how many folks have new dates for their tickets extended through 9/2021? Mine still say 12/15/20
If mine were to change to the new date of 9/2021 I would be elated!!


----------



## BrianR

kariyava said:


> I don't understand why they won't let people cancel their trips right now.  I would think that if they allowed people to do that they would have a much better sense of demand v. capacity, which will help them plan better for implimenting their new reservation system.


Data at rest is much easier to convert and transfer between systems than changing data.  Just like changing clothes stopped vs. 55 mph on a Motorcycle for example.  **DISCLAIMER PLEASE DON'T TRY THIS*


----------



## LSUmiss

nashvilleash said:


> how many folks have new dates for their tickets extended through 9/2021? Mine still say 12/15/20
> If mine were to change to the new date of 9/2021 I would be elated!!


Mine haven’t changed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I think the major issue for WDW is enforcement of compliance. When we are out in a pretty open area (like hiking in the forest) we are not wearing masks, but have them on hand to put on when we start to approach others.
> 
> Thing is, I don’t think that will happen in the parks. It’s either no mask free for all or masks all the time. I just don’t think people would be able to grasp the concept of masks indoors and no masks outdoors. Since we are continuously changing our location when you go in and out of attractions. I think that is why there is a blanket mask statement. I can just imagine all the people forgetting as they walk into the line for Thunder Mountain. Or even, is that considered indoors or outdoors? The queue line is kind of a mixture of both, right? When would the mask be needed in that scenario? It’s just so messy and confusing, which leads me to believe it will be one or the other. And for now, it’s masks everywhere.



yeah, and that is exactly why I think they are starting with masks 100% of the time

I think what could work is if you go into a show building or a restaurant or something then you put a mask on but otherwise you wouldn't .... so in your example, BTMRR queue wouldn't need it but when you are like in the pre-show room for Philharmagic you would put it on as you are fully indoors then

but will have to see how things develop


----------



## 1GoldenSun

SaintsManiac said:


> I bought these. Very cool and light. I don’t know about dampened ones. Order came very fast.


Those are the ones I was considering! They're actually very cute. I'm glad to hear they're light and cool. I'm going to see if DD wants some as well and then place my order. 

Sorry, I probably shouldn't have included the question about damp face coverings in my questions to you; I meant that more as a general question to anyone who might know. It sounds like it's not a good idea anywhay.


----------



## disneyfan150

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on FB reported their tickets being extended just now. You guys with tickets might want to check.
> [/QUOT





nashvilleash said:


> how many folks have new dates for their tickets extended through 9/2021? Mine still say 12/15/20
> If mine were to change to the new date of 9/2021 I would be elated!!


Mine were changed to 9/2021.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

A question to the folks who know a lot more than I on the subject, but are DVC resorts going to have full restaurant availability from June 22nd to July 11th?  I'll assume that all food spots will be open after that date.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, and that is exactly why I think they are starting with masks 100% of the time
> 
> I think what could work is if you go into a show building or a restaurant or something then you put a mask on but otherwise you wouldn't .... so in your example, BTMRR queue wouldn't need it but when you are like in the pre-show room for Philharmagic you would put it on as you are fully indoors then
> 
> but will have to see how things develop


But there will be a CM at the entrance to every attraction so they can remind ppl and/or there can be signage that says “masks required to enter this building/queue line“.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> No they didn't, they just made wording more clear:
> 
> _The primary and most important mode of transmission for COVID-19 is through close contact from person-to-person. Based on data from lab studies on COVID-19 and what we know about similar respiratory diseases, it may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes, but this isn’t thought to be the main way the virus spreads.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-covid-spreads.html_


Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Pyotr

Farro said:


> No they didn't, they just made wording more clear:
> 
> _The primary and most important mode of transmission for COVID-19 is through close contact from person-to-person. Based on data from lab studies on COVID-19 and what we know about similar respiratory diseases, it may be possible that a person can get COVID-19 by touching a surface or object that has the virus on it and then touching their own mouth, nose, or possibly their eyes, but this isn’t thought to be the main way the virus spreads.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/how-covid-spreads.html_



Ah yes, "may be possible."

They have no clue.


----------



## Vern60

Gosh this thread moves fast! Does anyone know when said "data" might be transferred to new system and when people might be able to book reservations again?
I was able to cancel our early August trip earlier this week and I made a December trip with flights but that one never got out of the shopping cart yet. Now it's disappeared. I'm hoping it won't be too long as I'd love to take advantage of relatively inexpensive flights, (5 tickets from pacific NW, over Christmas no less). So I was curious if any ideas out there. I suppose I could just get the flights now, but I'm not sure I want to go if masks are still required and still no fireworks, candlelight processional, etc.


----------



## buttersnix

Pyotr said:


> Ah yes, "may be possible."
> 
> They have no clue.


Cause it's a brand new disease.


----------



## Funfire240

nashvilleash said:


> how many folks have new dates for their tickets extended through 9/2021? Mine still say 12/15/20
> If mine were to change to the new date of 9/2021 I would be elated!!



My in-laws were changed but ours for the same date are not but I’m expecting will be. My 6/1 was already extending to December a while back  so will see what happens with that

ETA - we have All Star Sports booked from 9/18-9/23 but nothing before that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> But there will be a CM at the entrance to every attraction so they can remind ppl and/or there can be signage that says “masks required to enter this building/queue line“.



there would have to be - guess just like checking if you have an ADR or FP or whatever

Just trying to think of some way that could provide the protection *most* are concerned for / where it seems to be most important (when with a group indoors) and allowing for people to not have to wear them when out in the hot Florida sun (and also when they are less critical)


----------



## LSUmiss

disneyfan150 said:


> Mine were changed to 9/2021.


Do you have a resort booked during when they’ll be open?


----------



## courtney1188

Vern60 said:


> Gosh this thread moves fast! Does anyone know when said "data" might be transferred to new system and when people might be able to book reservations again?
> I was able to cancel our early August trip earlier this week and I made a December trip with flights but that one never got out of the shopping cart yet. Now it's disappeared. I'm hoping it won't be too long as I'd love to take advantage of relatively inexpensive flights, (5 tickets from pacific NW, over Christmas no less). So I was curious if any ideas out there. I suppose I could just get the flights now, but I'm not sure I want to go if masks are still required and still no fireworks, candlelight processional, etc.



"Soon." Which in Disney speak means sometime before the parks open. Super helpful, right?


----------



## Vern60

courtney1188 said:


> "Soon." Which in Disney speak means sometime before the parks open. Super helpful, right?


Thanks   Well, that's not too terrible actually. I mean a few weeks should be okay I'd think.


----------



## mhautz

courtney1188 said:


> "Soon." Which in Disney speak means sometime before the parks open. Super helpful, right?



Anyone know when the governor is actually expected to sign off?  My "hope" is that Disney is holding on to information that is contingent on it being official.


----------



## skeeter31

Letsoflyakite said:


> A question to the folks who know a lot more than I on the subject, but are DVC resorts going to have full restaurant availability from June 22nd to July 11th?  I'll assume that all food spots will be open after that date.


Unknown at this point. They’re going to have to have some restaurants open if they’re opening DVC rooms, but no one knows which restaurants and what seating is going to look like for that 6/22-7/11 period.


----------



## Funfire240

LSUmiss said:


> Do you have a resort booked during when they’ll be open?


My in-laws do.  we are all booked Sept. 18-23 with the 4 day/1 park per day ticket and there's were extended.


----------



## LSUmiss

Funfire240 said:


> My in-laws do.  we are all booked Sept. 18-23 with the 4 day/1 park per day ticket and there's were extended.


Interesting. We are booked in July still.


----------



## disneyfan150

LSUmiss said:


> Do you have a resort booked during when they’ll be open?


Yes, but I called during the Orange County Meeting as WDW was presenting to change my hotel and tickets. I was originally booked July 5th - 10th.  I changed to Aug. 3 - 8.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What’s going on with the ticket extensions? Are these new extensions or is anybody’s from an already cancelled trip with a date that has passed?


----------



## nashvilleash

LSUmiss said:


> Do you have a resort booked during when they’ll be open?


Yes, I am booked July 19-27 right now. My tickets were originally for our Memorial Trip. We should be there right now at Epcot enjoying some Flower Garden.
With small kids, I am not sure they can handle the mask so I would love to move forward and start planning a trip for next Winter and spring. Not sure if our ticket date will change, but seeing the previous posts made me hopeful.


----------



## Krandor

Pyotr said:


> Ah yes, "may be possible."
> 
> They have no clue.



You'd think it was a novel virus we hadn't seen befofe.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

kariyava said:


> I don't understand why they won't let people cancel their trips right now.  I would think that if they allowed people to do that they would have a much better sense of demand v. capacity, which will help them plan better for implimenting their new reservation system.


I'm guessing it's partly due to not wanting to overwhelm the phone systems, but usually the answer to stuff like this is "follow the money"....it's nice for Disney to be able to hold onto deposits and payments for as long as they can. My resort/tikcet/free dining reservation starts on 6/1...I am not allowed to cancel online, and I can't use the chat. If I want my money back on a vacation that is most certainly not happening, I have to wait on the phones which are now overloaded with the announcement yesterday, or...wait until Disney decides to release my funds. It's not leaving me feeling very magical...


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> Even my June ones disappeared, I vote Operational Change!
> 
> IT got them all in one fell swoop...


DANGIT! Disney done got me this time... I'll be back to play again Disney!!

(But yay July folks! lol)


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> It’s just annoying to see ppl come here to tell ppl they shouldn’t be upset when you have no dog in the fight.


We've had a ton of drive bys like that over the last 48 hours... I tell myself Let It Go.

(To be brutally honest if they're really on their high horse I remind myself I was once one of them, so cute and optimistic... Disney will crush their souls in some way eventually. It's the one constant in life over the last 2 months.)


----------



## gottalovepluto

FlagrantFleur said:


> I'm guessing it's partly due to not wanting to overwhelm the phone systems, but usually the answer to stuff like this is "follow the money"....it's nice for Disney to be able to hold onto deposits and payments for as long as they can. My resort/tikcet/free dining reservation starts on 6/1...I am not allowed to cancel online, and I can't use the chat. If I want my money back on a vacation that is most certainly not happening, I have to wait on the phones which are now overloaded with the announcement yesterday, or...wait until Disney decides to release my funds. It's not leaving me feeling very magical...


I laughed so hard yesterday when Chapek told CNBC they have strong demand for hotel reservations and that people aren't canceling their reservations...

In all seriousness I think Disney is going to batch cancel all those reservations though. Save the phone man hours. The real question is do they force all reservations whose check-in date is through 7/10 to cancel completely or will they weed through those cross over reservations between before/after park opening and try to work with people booked over that time frame?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> there would have to be - guess just like checking if you have an ADR or FP or whatever
> 
> Just trying to think of some way that could provide the protection *most* are concerned for / where it seems to be most important (when with a group indoors) and allowing for people to not have to wear them when out in the hot Florida sun (and also when they are less critical)



I agree this is the most likely scenario, but it always makes me think of the FP line jumpers and how many obstacles WDW had to put into place to stop that from happening.  Nothing WDW can do to enforce masks once you

No good solution I guess


----------



## tlmadden73

gottalovepluto said:


> I laughed so hard yesterday when Chapek told CNBC they have strong demand for hotel reservations and that people aren't canceling their reservations...


Right.  .people aren't cancelling vacations YET .. even thought they are thinking about it because all we have now is a date, but not a lot of other details (like what attractions will be open exactly, how they will determine who gets in, etc.). THe more details like that come out .. the more cancellations.

I mean I have a reservation for 6/16 -6/20 .. .. but it isn't officially cancelled yet. So I guess what he is saying is true (at the time) .


----------



## Luvears

Anyone still seeing FPs and Dining reservations in MDE between 7/2-7/10?


----------



## kverdon

I almost had a heart attack a bit ago when I checked the MDE App and our cash reservation for ALK - Kidani for July 4-11 was GONE!  We had just decided yesterday to go ahead with a basically resort only reservation so we purchased our plan tickets yesterday afternoon.  It eventually showed back up. WHEW! Our FP+ briefly disappeared as well though our ADRs were always there.


----------



## Sandiz08

No ticket extensions over here yet for tickets that start 7/8.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I laughed so hard yesterday when Chapek told CNBC they have strong demand for hotel reservations and that people aren't canceling their reservations...


 Equally funny was when he said they weren’t going to open until they could offer guests the quintessential Disney experience. My first thought...does this guy even know what that is?


----------



## Sandiz08

Luvears said:


> Anyone still seeing FPs and Dining reservations in MDE between 7/2-7/10?


Yep I got a ressie starting 7/7, everything is there still.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

The Florida Resident Discover Disney tickets aren't transferable, right?


----------



## tinkerhon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Mine have vanished from both.


Mine still listed on both - app/web - 7/16- 7/29


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> It’s just annoying to see ppl come here to tell ppl they shouldn’t be upset when you have no dog in the fight.



I don't currently have a dog in the fight but did. Mine was cancelled back in April and I totally get waiting around for cancellation or news is hard. I knew it wasn't happening but waiting on the official announcements was tough. 

When I got the recovery option though I wasn't going to even touch June/July since there was no way of knowing if they would be open then.  I'm September now and even when I did the recovery offer I figured it was 50/50 if I'd want to go then but figured with free dining I'll put my deposit down and I'll decide 30 days out.  I'm still there.   Not sure if I'm going to do it or not and will decide around the cancellation deadline.   My next big trip is MW in Jan.  Sep I only booked because of the free dining offer so I look at it as a "bonus trip" if it happens.  Can't replace the april trip since my main reason for going won't happen again until next april.  So I'm in a wait and see mode myself.


----------



## mhautz

tlmadden73 said:


> Right.  .people aren't cancelling vacations YET .. even thought they are thinking about it because all we have now is a date, but not a lot of other details (like what attractions will be open exactly, how they will determine who gets in, etc.). THe more details like that come out .. the more cancellations.
> 
> I mean I have a reservation for 6/16 -6/20 .. .. but it isn't officially cancelled yet. So I guess what he is saying is true (at the time) .


We're sitting on a 7/12-7/20 reservation and I think we "know" we're going to end up cancelling, but I am still way too intrigued by the idea of being there at that time.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

tfiga said:


> Originally I was very frustrated by the lack of communication from Disney in regards to the June reservations as my 18 year old son has/had a vacation starting June 28th. I still do not think they handled the June and early July reservations very well. In regards to the new restrictions, I am not upset about them. I have a trip booked the first week of September that I will likely cancel as I will not be comfortable in the heat with a mask, but I am very happy that some people will still go. The people who do go will allow thousands of people to go back to work and allows Disney to continue to bring in some revenue. I will lose the money I paid for my flights as I did not buy insurance, but that is my fault not Disney’s. So this year I will spend my vacation locally and bank the extra money I am saving so I can book a deluxe hotel next year when hopefully the restrictions are lessened. On a side note my son booked a Universal package and when he got his confirmation it said he had to be 21 to check in, so he had to call them and cancel. On the plus side they canceled with no problem and were very friendly.  My poor son.



Super late response, but airlines should be able to at least give you a voucher for your flight costs, if not a refund.  I think they have to right now.  I also have September flights (although leaving Central FL, not going to) and am kinda waiting to decide, but I'm fairly sure Delta will at least give us vouchers for future use.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

cakebaker said:


> Equally funny was when he said they weren’t going to open until they could offer guests the quintessential Disney experience. My first thought...does this guy even know what that is?


The quintessential Disney experience is hyper planning from 499 days out only for them to add morning EMH to the park you were rope dropping the day-of; so they are pretty spot-on at the moment


----------



## jenjersnap

gottalovepluto said:


> The real question is do they force all reservations whose check-in date is through 7/10 to cancel completely or will they weed through those cross over reservations between before/after park opening and try to work with people booked over that time frame?



I really hope they work with those guests. It would inspire a tremendous feeling of goodwill, speaking only for myself, to let them have a choice.


----------



## pasta

wareagle57 said:


> There has been zero FP availability at 30 days since the start of the shutdown. I assumed they just pulled a ton of availability until they know what they are doing. I can't possibly believe that many people were booking FPs for days the park wasn't even going to be open. At 30 days you can usually get just about everything. I made a FP for the teacups on July 11 because it was the best thing available...


I was 60 days out, and I could only get headliners for early evening on July 11th. I’d say about 64 days out, and I was able to get the FP’s I wanted.


----------



## nashvilleash

My 7/19-7/27 FP and ADR still appear in MDE.


----------



## Anna_Sh

If they are changing ticket expirations, has anyone seen any changes with their AP?


----------



## jenjersnap

I checked the expiration date of my kids’ 10 day PH + and the expiration date is January 14, 2021.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jenjersnap said:


> I checked the expiration date of my kids’ 10 day PH + and the expiration date is January 14, 2021.



Had you already been extended to 12/15 or has your trip date not passed yet?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Anna_Sh said:


> If they are changing ticket expirations, has anyone seen any changes with their AP?



Mine hasn’t, but I don’t think they’re supposed to be yet.


----------



## nashvilleash

Anna_Sh said:


> If they are changing ticket expirations, has anyone seen any changes with their AP?


My AP hasn’t changed.


----------



## jenjersnap

DGsAtBLT said:


> Had you already been extended to 12/15 or has your trip date not passed yet?



I never checked the expiration before today and, no, my trip date hasn’t passed.


----------



## Sandiz08

I got a better one for you guys, my DH’s is the only one whose ticket got an extension.  The rest of us don’t, we all have same tickets, same resort, same everything.


----------



## mhautz

Anna_Sh said:


> If they are changing ticket expirations, has anyone seen any changes with their AP?


Nothing yet, and I would think they have to at least consider something like they did in Shanghai, where the AP will be extended for the time of limited capacity.  If that's the case, then they still don't have an official "end of closure" date.


----------



## cakebaker

nashvilleash said:


> My AP hasn’t changed.


I would hope not. There is no way they should start the clock on AP’s with a partial park opening and massively reduced park experience.


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> Nothing yet, and I would think they have to at least consider something like they did in Shanghai, where the AP will be extended for the time of limited capacity.  If that's the case, then they still don't have an official "end of closure" date.



Agree.  I don't think they've made a final decision on AP extension and I think extending it though limited capacity is very likely.


----------



## CJK

Those of you who had your ticket expiration day expended, what were your original dates. Some friends had a late March trip booked, but obviously that didn't happen. Their tickets were extended to Dec. 15th, 2020. Is there any hope of it extending to 2021?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> I got a better one for you guys, my DH’s is the only one whose ticket got an extension.  The rest of us don’t, we all have same tickets, same resort, same everything.


I laugh but really we need a Facepalm reaction here...


----------



## Sandiz08

gottalovepluto said:


> I laugh but really we need a Facepalm reaction here...


Facepalm indeed , they are opening halfway between our vacation. Our stuff is such a mess.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CJK said:


> Those of you who had your ticket expiration day expended, what were your original dates. Some friends had a late March trip booked, but obviously that didn't happen. Their tickets were extended to Dec. 15th, 2020. Is there any hope of it extending to 2021?



We were March too. If we don’t get automatically extended at some point (DH and I are AP, everyone else has hoppers) I’ll be calling. I’m sure the plan is for everyone who could not use their tickets to have the same expiry window, wouldn’t make sense to differentiate.


----------



## yankeesfan123

gottalovepluto said:


> I laugh but really we need a Facepalm reaction here...


Or a thumbs up to the DH who is managing to escape his (I’m sure wonderful) family for a Disney trip while making it look like Disney’s mistake. I wish I could finagle such a move.


----------



## SMRT-1

The ticket expiration mystery gets weirder...

We have 10-day hoppers for December 5, 2020, and my wife's ticket now shows an expiration of 9/26/21, but my ticket still has the original 14-day expiration. We did have a May trip booked; however, our tickets were never extended because we got a refund as soon as they closed for our original check in day, and the December tickets are from a completely new package (purchased through Costco).


----------



## disneyfan150

Luvears said:


> Anyone still seeing FPs and Dining reservations in MDE between 7/2-7/10?


yep


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m thinking widespread extensions have to be in progress. Maybe? Maybe trying to give people the flexibility to push travel dates way back without wanting refunds?


----------



## cdobert

Original dates:  June 2 to June 12
New dates:  July 13 to July 23
9 day park hopper tickets purchased last January; extended to January 14, 2022


----------



## Sandiz08

SMRT-1 said:


> The ticket expiration mystery gets weirder...
> 
> We have 10-day hoppers for December 5, 2020, and my wife's ticket now shows an expiration of 9/26/21, but my ticket still has the original 14-day expiration. We did have a May trip booked; however, our tickets were never extended because we got a refund as soon as they closed for our original check in day, and the December tickets are from a completely new package (purchased through Costco).


Yep spouses are getting left behind, or I’m thinking may be just the “ lead” on ressies might getting the extensions first .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cdobert said:


> Original dates:  June 2 to June 12
> New dates:  July 13 to July 23
> 9 day park hopper tickets purchased last January; extended to January 14, 2022



Whoa. I want a 2022 extension lol!


----------



## Searc

The July 11th reopening of non DVC resorts has been retracted. No current reopening date for other resorts.

Sorry if this was already mentioned, I haven't been keeping up with this extremely fast moving thread.


----------



## cdobert

We're starting with 3 nights at All Star Movies, which has me worried that I won't be moved with the extension.


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> The July 11th reopening of non DVC resorts has been retracted. No current reopening date for other resorts.
> 
> Sorry if this was already mentioned, I haven't been keeping up with this extremely fast moving thread.



I don't think we are going to get any additional details until desantis approves the propossal.


----------



## Searc

Krandor said:


> I don't think we are going to get any additional details until desantis approves the propossal.


That info was there yesterday. And now it's been deleted.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> The July 11th reopening of non DVC resorts has been retracted. No current reopening date for other resorts.
> 
> Sorry if this was already mentioned, I haven't been keeping up with this extremely fast moving thread.


Interesting...


----------



## Sandiz08

The non dvc resort thing is suspicious, when I was playing around with modification dates this morning the earliest I could find availability for non dvc resorts was August 3rd.


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> That info was there yesterday. And now it's been deleted.



It didn't last long.  Thing it was pushed out too soon (or before finilized)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> That info was there yesterday. And now it's been deleted.


I can't find any mention of it today either...


----------



## SMRT-1

Sandiz08 said:


> I’m thinking may be just the “ lead” on ressies might getting the extensions first .


Doesn't appear to be the case. I'm the "lead" traveler on the package, and I'm the one who still has the original expiration date. Seems almost random at this point.


----------



## Music City Mama

Sandiz08 said:


> I got a better one for you guys, my DH’s is the only one whose ticket got an extension.  The rest of us don’t, we all have same tickets, same resort, same everything.



When I looked about 45 minutes ago, 2 of the 4 of us had extensions (through some date in September 2021), the other 2 did not (like you, same tickets, etc.).


----------



## Aurora0427

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the CDC reversed their opinion on the virus transmitting on surfaces.  I saw it on the news last night and was a bit upset.  I’m back to wiping down my groceries.  It was a positive development when it came out for the theme parks in regards to guests touching everything.



 I’m almost out of wipes so we’ll just have to make do and hope we don’t catch it from groceries.

It’s not on their website yet. https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2020/s0522-cdc-updates-covid-transmission.html


----------



## ChiSoxSider

I have 6 park hoppers and 3 were extended to September 2021 and 3 are the same.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

If they are giving extensions for tickets purchased through Costco travel, I hope they will consider giving automatic extensions for military tickets. That would work for four of us, but I really need a refund on the fifth. It’s hard to be patient for things to try to settle down and work out before reaching out but I know I’m going to have to at this point.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Twitter chatter says it's official. Disney has said the re-opening date of 7/11 for Disney Resorts was a mistake and there are no dates announced for reopening other hotels at this time.


----------



## mattpeto

Soft opening prior to 7/11?
https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/annu...rn-to-walt-disney-world-during-soft-openings/
Edit:  this might jive with why DVC resorts are expected to be opened earlier than 7/11.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Twitter chatter says it's official. Disney has said the re-opening date of 7/11 for Disney Resorts was a mistake and there are no dates announced for reopening other hotels at this time.



A mistake


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Twitter chatter says it's official. Disney has said the re-opening date of 7/11 for Disney Resorts was a mistake and there are no dates announced for reopening other hotels at this time.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61937933


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> A mistake


Right? *sigh*


----------



## zemmer

Mzpalmtree said:


> If they are giving extensions for tickets purchased through Costco travel, I hope they will consider giving automatic extensions for military tickets. That would work for four of us, but I really need a refund on the fifth. It’s hard to be patient for things to try to settle down and work out before reaching out but I know I’m going to have to at this point.


Yes. Military ticket extensions would be amazing.


----------



## TexasChick123

Aurora0427 said:


> I’m almost out of wipes so we’ll just have to make do and hope we don’t catch it from groceries.
> 
> It’s not on their website yet. https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2020/s0522-cdc-updates-covid-transmission.html



If it makes you feel any better, all respiratory viruses are mainly spread via droplets in the air. If someone with COVID coughs on something, and then you touch it, and then you put your hand in your mouth, you may get ill. However, the amount of viral load you will ingest from such a transmission isn’t thought to be very high and may not be enough to infect you. This isn’t the main way to transmit any respiratory virus. The more prevalent form of transmission is when someone next to you coughs, and you inhale/ingest their germs via the droplets in the air they just expelled.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Krandor said:


> Agree.  I don't think they've made a final decision on AP extension and I think extending it though limited capacity is very likely.


Thanks!  That’s a good point.  My renewal’s coming up this weekend, and I was hoping to put off paying if the extensions were processed.  It would be even better if they extend it through the limited capacity though!!!


----------



## shelbel95

We have 4 park hopper tickets that we were going to use for our June 2020 trip... 2 expiration dates have been extended to Sept 2021 (1 adult ticket, 1 under 10 ticket), 2 remain with the June 2020 date (1 adult ticket, 1 under 10 ticket)


----------



## Spridell

mattpeto said:


> Soft opening prior to 7/11?
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/annu...rn-to-walt-disney-world-during-soft-openings/
> Edit:  this might jive with why DVC resorts are expected to be opened earlier than 7/11.



The previews will probably be only a couple of days before the July 11th date.

They are opening DVC early because they really have no choice.  They are bound by contract to open ASAP.


----------



## Karin1984

Interesting news from Denmark, it has been decided for themeparks that on coasters only one family per round can go.... :S you will have the full vehicle to yourself. 

In the rest of Europe capacity is down, but only by having 1 or more rows between families.


----------



## jb405

mattpeto said:


> Soft opening prior to 7/11?
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/annu...rn-to-walt-disney-world-during-soft-openings/
> Edit:  this might jive with why DVC resorts are expected to be opened earlier than 7/11.



so if this is the case... we are renting points so would we get early access? Stay begins 7/5. Or do you have to have a membership card?


----------



## woody337

gottalovepluto said:


> Twitter chatter says it's official. Disney has said the re-opening date of 7/11 for Disney Resorts was a mistake and there are no dates announced for reopening other hotels at this time.


Wonder what this means for people that have had full trips booked?


----------



## TexasChick123

jb405 said:


> so if this is the case... we are renting points so would we get early access? Stay begins 7/5. Or do you have to have a membership card?



Usually, you need a DVC Card for any of the DVC perks including previews.


----------



## dismom58

Eric Smith said:


> I'm astounded that anyone who frequents these boards would be taken aback by the restrictions that were announced.  All of them have been discussed at length in this thread.  The only real surprise for me was the opening date being in July and the fact that Epcot is opening at basically the same time as the other parks.  The lack of parades, fireworks and M&G's were pretty much a given as were the distancing protocols and mandatory masks.
> 
> I agree that if people don't want to comply with the rules, they should not go to the parks.





Eric Smith said:


> I'm astounded that anyone who frequents these boards would be taken aback by the restrictions that were announced.  All of them have been discussed at length in this thread.  The only real surprise for me was the opening date being in July and the fact that Epcot is opening at basically the same time as the other parks.  The lack of parades, fireworks and M&G's were pretty much a given as were the distancing protocols and mandatory masks.
> 
> I agree that if people don't want to comply with the rules, they should not go to the parks.


What are M & G please


----------



## andyman8

This was just added to the WDW "Know Before You Go" webpage:


> All Guests ages 3 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or* swimming.*


----------



## TexasChick123

Spridell said:


> The previews will probably be only a couple of days before the July 11th date.
> 
> They are opening DVC early because they really have no choice.  They are bound by contract to open ASAP.



Too bad my trip was June 29-July 4th. It won’t cover that. I already canceled anyway. I know I could rebook and hope for the best, but my heart isn’t in it.


----------



## Jrb1979

From poster Magic Feather in WDWMAGIC:

Expect Rides that bring crowds with small physical queues to adopt Virtual Queues, and the rest to go standby only.

Off the top of my head... Epcot will likely put FEA, TT, and maybe Soarin' on VQ, DHS will probably have RotR, MMRR, and SDD, MK would probably get it on SDMT, Pan, and Space.

Weirdly enough, DAK wouldn't really have to use it as all of its rides have huge, mostly outdoor queues, which little to no FP and reduced park capacity would help too. Funnily enough, the two rides that would come closest to needing it are Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl due to their limited queue space, but the VQ would likely end up going to FoP, NRJ, and maybe Safaris/Everest for symbolic, "Top-Tier Rides" purposes.

From the sounds of it FP+ won't exist for the time being. Capacity will be low do wait times shouldn't be that bad anyways.


----------



## nashvilleash

andyman8 said:


> This was just added to the WDW "Know Before You Go" webpage:


Swimming


----------



## Brianstl

TexasChick123 said:


> Usually, you need a DVC Card for any of the DVC perks including previews.


I doubt they do this like a MM.  They will want to make money off this and people at the DVC resorts when these occur will have a chance to purchase a ticket.


----------



## nashvilleash

dismom58 said:


> What are M & G please


Meet and greets (with characters)


----------



## Brianstl

dismom58 said:


> What are M & G please


Character meet and greets


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just can't see Disney not having any on-site non-DVC resorts open by July 11th. They make too much money from people who stay "in the bubble".

I expect the resort situation will be its own announcement down the line.


----------



## McGirth

I understand there will be a "new park reservation system" when the parks re-open.  New dining and Fast Pass+ reservations are prohibited on the website and in MDE at the moment -- any idea what those processes will look like during the limited capacity, first few weeks of re-opening? I recall reading something a few hundred pages ago  about virtual queue system, like Jimmy Fallon at Universal Studios, or boarding group reservations like RoTR.  Has anything been communicated as to how these will work?


----------



## dismom58

nashvilleash said:


> Meet and greets (with characters)


Thank you


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> This was just added to the WDW "Know Before You Go" webpage:


This was there yesterday,


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jrb1979 said:


> From poster Magic Feather in WDWMAGIC:
> 
> Expect Rides that bring crowds with small physical queues to adopt Virtual Queues, and the rest to go standby only.
> 
> Off the top of my head... Epcot will likely put FEA, TT, and maybe Soarin' on VQ, DHS will probably have RotR, MMRR, and SDD, MK would probably get it on SDMT, Pan, and Space.
> 
> Weirdly enough, DAK wouldn't really have to use it as all of its rides have huge, mostly outdoor queues, which little to no FP and reduced park capacity would help too. Funnily enough, the two rides that would come closest to needing it are Dinosaur and Primeval Whirl due to their limited queue space, but the VQ would likely end up going to FoP, NRJ, and maybe Safaris/Everest for symbolic, "Top-Tier Rides" purposes.
> 
> From the sounds of it FP+ won't exist for the time being. Capacity will be low do wait times shouldn't be that bad anyways.


Soarin has a HUGE Queue.  Test Track isn't small either.

I would think WInnie the Pooh would go virtual as that one is tight.  Also I wonder how they'll do the stretching room for HM.   Maybe Small World too since that one is pretty short.  I can actually see most of the virtual lines going to MK.


----------



## SarahC97

So wait...now Disney is saying that non-DVC resorts may not be open when the parks are open??


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> This was just added to the WDW "Know Before You Go" webpage:


But what about lounging by the pool?...


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> So wait...now Disney is saying that non-DVC resorts may not be open when the parks are open??


They are officially saying they have nothing to say on that topic.


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> But what about lounging by the pool?...


can't imagine they'd really police that honestly.


----------



## woody337

SarahC97 said:


> So wait...now Disney is saying that non-DVC resorts may not be open when the parks are open??


Thats how I read it. It would be nice to know where people are going to sleep when they go there.  Universal is looking VERY tempting right now. This also proves that Disney wasn't ready to open this early.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> can't imagine they'd really police that honestly.


We HOPE not. It would be horrid. But..... Dinsey.


----------



## LSUmiss

CJK said:


> Those of you who had your ticket expiration day expended, what were your original dates. Some friends had a late March trip booked, but obviously that didn't happen. Their tickets were extended to Dec. 15th, 2020. Is there any hope of it extending to 2021?


When I checked earlier it hadn’t changed, but now it has. DH’s tickets were for 7/13-7/23 & now say 9/2021. I have an AP & it hasn’t changed yet.


----------



## chicagoshannon

woody337 said:


> Thats how I read it. It would be nice to know where people are going to sleep when they go there.  Universal is looking VERY tempting right now. This also proves that Disney wasn't ready to open this early.


I really think they were trying to follow CA's lead.  Most decisions they make seem to come from out there.   They are in a completely different world out there.


----------



## tfiga

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Super late response, but airlines should be able to at least give you a voucher for your flight costs, if not a refund.  I think they have to right now.  I also have September flights (although leaving Central FL, not going to) and am kinda waiting to decide, but I'm fairly sure Delta will at least give us vouchers for future use.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> We HOPE not. It would be horrid. But..... Dinsey.


like there's no way they will be policing the hallways or say walkway from BC to Epcot.   If you don't have it on by the time you get to the bus or temp check they'll say something but otherwise...


----------



## CJK

LSUmiss said:


> When I checked earlier it hadn’t changed, but now it has. DH’s tickets were for 7/13-7/23 & now say 9/2021. I have an AP & it hasn’t changed yet.


Thanks for letting me know! I just checked again, and my friends' tickets haven't changed yet, but I'll definitely keep checking after seeing your update. My AP hasn't changed yet either.


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> The previews will probably be only a couple of days before the July 11th date.
> 
> They are opening DVC early because they really have no choice.  They are bound by contract to open ASAP.


So is it saying those soft openings will be before 7/11 & 7/11 is to the general public (who have reserved a spot).


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So is it saying those soft openings will be before 7/11 & 7/11 is to the general public (who have reserved a spot).


I would think it would have to be at least for MK and AK since those are opening that day.  Maybe they'd do softs for the other 2 starting on the 11th.  I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Anna_Sh

woody337 said:


> Thats how I read it. It would be nice to know where people are going to sleep when they go there.  Universal is looking VERY tempting right now. This also proves that Disney wasn't ready to open this early.


It could also just prove that they weren’t ready to make a blanket statement about resorts until they get approval and/or that they plan to make specific announcements about specific resorts.


----------



## zumfelde

courtney1188 said:


> "Soon." Which in Disney speak means sometime before the parks open. Super helpful, right?


Seems like Disney is scrambling right now with the new reservation system. Maybe the rumors were right they got caught off guard by Universal and did plan on August open.


----------



## SarahC97

Anna_Sh said:


> It could also just prove that they weren’t ready to make a blanket statement about resorts until they get approval and/or that they plan to make specific announcements about specific resorts.


I'm wondering if they're simply not going to open all the resorts at first and consolidate them, moving current bookings around. Perhaps they edited out resorts from the language because not every resort will be open


----------



## LSUmiss

Anna_Sh said:


> It could also just prove that they weren’t ready to make a blanket statement about resorts until they get approval and/or that they plan to make specific announcements about specific resorts.


Could also mean LeBron isn’t finished picking out his resort of choice.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Super late response, but airlines should be able to at least give you a voucher for your flight costs, if not a refund.  I think they have to right now.  I also have September flights (although leaving Central FL, not going to) and am kinda waiting to decide, but I'm fairly sure Delta will at least give us vouchers for future use.


Airlines only have to refund you if your flight is cancelled by them. Many airlines have given customers the opportunity to cancel for vouchers or make changes for a certain time period but the *airlines are under no obligation to do so. *Lucky for you Delta has been one of the easiest of the carriers to work with and they are doing vouchers/changes for flights through 9/30 so you're covered.


----------



## Anna_Sh

chicagoshannon said:


> I would think it would have to be at least for MK and AK since those are opening that day.  Maybe they'd do softs for the other 2 starting on the 11th.  I guess we'll have to wait and see.


I wonder if the softs will be DVC only.  If they involve FL Res APs (those that can drive over for the day), they’d have to give some notice and/or take reservations for the park involved.


----------



## Aurora0427

TexasChick123 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, all respiratory viruses are mainly spread via droplets in the air. If someone with COVID coughs on something, and then you touch it, and then you put your hand in your mouth, you may get ill. However, the amount of viral load you will ingest from such a transmission isn’t thought to be very high and may not be enough to infect you. This isn’t the main way to transmit any respiratory virus. The more prevalent form of transmission is when someone next to you coughs, and you inhale/ingest their germs via the droplets in the air they just expelled.



See, people from Texas are so reasonable! (Native Texan here) Seriously though, I’ve always known what you just posted. Just went a little nutty in March when this all started. And that is the official CDC stance. No more sanitizing groceries for me. 

Anyway.... off topic! Sorry!!!!!! I’m so excited WDW is open because there will be so much to post about besides masks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

tfiga said:


> Originally I was very frustrated by the lack of communication from Disney in regards to the June reservations as my 18 year old son has/had a vacation starting June 28th. I still do not think they handled the June and early July reservations very well. In regards to the new restrictions, I am not upset about them. I have a trip booked the first week of September that I will likely cancel as I will not be comfortable in the heat with a mask, but I am very happy that some people will still go. The people who do go will allow thousands of people to go back to work and allows Disney to continue to bring in some revenue. I will lose the money I paid for my flights as I did not buy insurance, but that is my fault not Disney’s. So this year I will spend my vacation locally and bank the extra money I am saving so I can book a deluxe hotel next year when hopefully the restrictions are lessened. On a side note my son booked a Universal package and when he got his confirmation it said he had to be 21 to check in, so he had to call them and cancel. On the plus side they canceled with no problem and were very friendly.  My poor son.


Bummer for your DS!

As far as the airline goes go to their website and look to see if they have any waivers in effect. You might be able to get a voucher for use in the next year or two. If your flight has been cancelled you are entitled to a proper refund.

Don't beat yourself up on insurance. Unless you had bought the premium cancel anytime for 75% insurance, it would have just resulted in you being in the same spot you are now plus you'd be out what you paid for the insurance...


----------



## Spridell

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder if the softs will be DVC only.  If they involve FL Res APs (those that can drive over for the day), they’d have to give some notice and/or take reservations for the park involved.



I would imagine since DVC resorts will be open members will be allowed to go to soft openings.  I think they said too AP members will be allowed also


----------



## gottalovepluto

The governor hasn't approved the proposal yet right? Didn't Universal get their approval the day after presenting for their 3 theme parks?


----------



## CastAStone

SarahC97 said:


> I'm wondering if they're simply not going to open all the resorts at first and consolidate them, moving current bookings around. Perhaps they edited out resorts from the language because not every resort will be open


Bob Chapek indicates that is the plan on CNBC yesterday


----------



## CastAStone

Anna_Sh said:


> It could also just prove that they weren’t ready to make a blanket statement about resorts until they get approval and/or that they plan to make specific announcements about specific resorts.


They could open the hotels tomorrow; there are no restrictions or approvals needed in Florida to reopen hotels now. Approvals were specifically for the theme parks.


----------



## casaya95

CastAStone said:


> Bob Chapek indicates that is the plan on CNBC yesterday


I think his statement was a little too vague to infer that's their exact plan though.


----------



## zumfelde

andyman8 said:


> This was just added to the WDW "Know Before You Go" webpage:


So does that mean you must wear mask when on pool deck?


----------



## Azziefan

The Disney website took off the July 11 hotel Opening date . I have a package for July 23-29 at pop century.... At this point, should I be worried that Disney will cancel on me? Or do you think if pop was closed they would just move me?


----------



## zumfelde

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just can't see Disney not having any on-site non-DVC resorts open by July 11th. They make too much money from people who stay "in the bubble".
> 
> I expect the resort situation will be its own announcement down the line.


They might keep them closed for a couple of weeks to keep crowd levels down and less people to transport around


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Azziefan said:


> The Disney website took off the July 11 hotel Opening date . I have a package for July 23-29 at pop century.... At this point, should I be worried that Disney will cancel on me? Or do you think if pop was closed they would just move me?


I don't think they'd cancel.  But you might be moved depending on which hotels they'll have open.  You never know you could get a really nice hotel upgrade.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Azziefan said:


> The Disney website took off the July 11 hotel Opening date . I have a package for July 23-29 at pop century.... At this point, should I be worried that Disney will cancel on me? Or do you think if pop was closed they would just move me?


My guess would be that they would move you. Upgrade! 

On a different note, I'm fairly certain that all of the DVC connected cash resorts will be reopened; Bay lake tower and copper Creek, Boardwalk, etc do not have the facilities for DVC guests even to eat if they're not reopened.


----------



## casaya95

Azziefan said:


> The Disney website took off the July 11 hotel Opening date . I have a package for July 23-29 at pop century.... At this point, should I be worried that Disney will cancel on me? Or do you think if pop was closed they would just move me?


I'm at POP the week before you; if they're going to have a Value open, I feel like it would have to be POP since it's larger (easier to social distance) and on the Skyliner.


----------



## e_yerger

Azziefan said:


> The Disney website took off the July 11 hotel Opening date . I have a package for July 23-29 at pop century.... At this point, should I be worried that Disney will cancel on me? Or do you think if pop was closed they would just move me?


Patience.... patience..... i know it’s hard to to be in limbo like this, but Disney’s opening procedures haven’t even been approved by DeSantis yet. Just because we don’t have an answer for something doesn’t mean it will be closed. It will all be clear soon.


----------



## Vern60

SarahC97 said:


> I'm wondering if they're simply not going to open all the resorts at first and consolidate them, moving current bookings around. Perhaps they edited out resorts from the language because not every resort will be open



My understanding is that only the DVC properties will open at first. From Disney's web site:

• Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. 

But it does say they will open to members AND GUESTS. CastAStone had informative posts on this, I think in the news thread but he summarized what resorts will most likely be closed, at least at first. (Basically all the Non DVC resorts).


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> So is it saying those soft openings will be before 7/11 & 7/11 is to the general public (who have reserved a spot).



Correct.   Probably in that week between 4th of july and 7/11.


----------



## MickeyEars

LSUmiss said:


> When I checked earlier it hadn’t changed, but now it has. DH’s tickets were for 7/13-7/23 & now say 9/2021. I have an AP & it hasn’t changed yet.


One our 2 tickets has changed dates on it’s own.That one has extended all the way to September 2021 but the other one still says July 23. Will it change also or am I going to have to call ticket services? Ticket services has been down for 2 days and is a an hour wait last time I checked.
Any ideas?


----------



## e_yerger

MickeyEars said:


> One our 2 tickets has changed dates on it’s own.That one has extended all the way to September 2021 but the other one still says July 23. Will it change also or am I going to have to call ticket services? Ticket services has been down for 2 days and is a an hour wait last time I checked.
> Any ideas?


Patience. Wait. We don’t understand what’s happening or why these extensions are happening. For all we know they may switch back to original dates.


----------



## Vern60

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My guess would be that they would move you. Upgrade!
> 
> On a different note, I'm fairly certain that all of the DVC connected cash resorts will be reopened; Bay lake tower and copper Creek, Boardwalk, etc do not have the facilities for DVC guests even to eat if they're not reopened.


This would be my guess as well. I mean if Beach Club villas are open, I would imagine they will open the Beach Club as well, but not the Yacht Club for instance.


----------



## coolbrook

gatechfan99 said:


> I believe wet or dampened surgical masks should not be used as they can actually become a better reservoir for the virus.
> 
> That actually brings up my biggest concern with the masks. I'm more afraid of the masks being contaminated and giving me Covid than any other issue. I'm good about not putting my hands anywhere near my face. However, if the mask is laid down while eating on a surface (or especially by my kids) and then put over my mouth and nose, that's a big concern.
> 
> We've got reservations for late July. I think what we're going to do is bring big ziplock bags for everyone and have each of us take the mask off with clean hands and immediately put it into our own bags every time we start to eat. Hopefully that will be a safe place to store it without contaminating it or vice versa contaminating a surface. I was hoping to use the neck gaiters that would be easier to just pull down but not take off while eating, but sounds like initially, those won't be allowed.


I read somewhere that the best way to store your mask when you take it off is in a paper bag, so when I take mine off at the zoo to eat lunch I put it in a paper envelope or paper lunch sack.


----------



## Azziefan

Vern60 said:


> My understanding is that only the DVC properties will open at first. From Disney's web site:
> 
> • Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*.
> 
> But it does say they will open to members AND GUESTS. CastAStone had informative posts on this, I think in the news thread but he summarized what resorts will most likely be closed, at least at first. (Basically all the Non DVC resorts).



So I’m already booked though for July 23 at pop. Are you assuming they would cancel on someone like me or move me?


----------



## cakebaker

I wouldn’t count on upgrades like they used to do. If they keep at least 1 resort in every category open, they’ll just move value to value, moderate to moderate. It always seemed sensible to me that they’d condense and even more now since I would imagine they’re getting slammed with cancellations now that the details are out. It doesn’t make sense to me that they’d delay opening all resorts after their talk about contacting resort guests for reservations. But then, let’s all remember my track record on guessing....it’s sucks.


----------



## e_yerger

Azziefan said:


> So I’m already booked though for July 23 at pop. Are you assuming they would cancel on someone like me or move me?


If Pop is closed, yes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they'd cancel.  But you might be moved depending on which hotels they'll have open.  You never know you could get a really nice hotel upgrade.


It would not surprise me if they don't open any of their hotels, it doesn't make sense to me they would abandon all that revenue but lots of how they're handling this doesn't make sense to me.... Honestly with the removal of the language from the website if I had a reservation for the time they were opening and I really wanted to go I would book a fully refundable off-site option.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

gottalovepluto said:


> Airlines only have to refund you if your flight is cancelled by them. Many airlines have given customers the opportunity to cancel for vouchers or make changes for a certain time period but the *airlines are under no obligation to do so. *Lucky for you Delta has been one of the easiest of the carriers to work with and they are doing vouchers/changes for flights through 9/30 so you're covered.



Ah, thank you for the clarification.  If there is a hurricane and I can't get out, that is another issue. Although I did get the insurance for that, it is prime hurricane time in Tampa.  Doing Yellowstone (hopefully) before back to Fort Wilderness in Oct.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MickeyEars said:


> One our 2 tickets has changed dates on it’s own.That one has extended all the way to September 2021 but the other one still says July 23. Will it change also or am I going to have to call ticket services? Ticket services has been down for 2 days and is a an hour wait last time I checked.
> Any ideas?


Wait. Disney's official stance is tickets are being extended until 12/15/20 so give time to let this shake out and see if the later expiration dates stick...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Azziefan said:


> So I’m already booked though for July 23 at pop. Are you assuming they would cancel on someone like me or move me?


Pop will most likely be open but if it's not they'll move you.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> This was there yesterday,


My bad! Thanks for pointing out!


----------



## Azziefan

gottalovepluto said:


> It would not surprise me if they don't open any of their hotels, it doesn't make sense to me they would abandon all that revenue but lots of how they're handling this doesn't make sense to me.... Honestly with the removal of the language from the website if I had a reservation for the time they were opening and I really wanted to go I would book a fully refundable off-site option.


I booked a hotel in Disney springs as back up!


----------



## e_yerger

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Ah, thank you for the clarification.  If there is a hurricane and I can't get out, that is another issue. Although I did get the insurance for that, it is prime hurricane time in Tampa.  Doing Yellowstone (hopefully) before back to Fort Wilderness in Oct.


I just want to mention that according to DOT guidelines, if you flight is changed dramatically (from direct to 1+ stops, departure times changes 2+ hours, etc) you are entitled to a full refund to method of payment. It’s worth looking in to if you are interested in getting a refund.

edit: wrong acronym, for a second time


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Maybe with the capacity being drastically reduced for reopening & the DVC resorts already open as of June 22nd, not to mention the number of bookings being cancelled or moved into 2021 - guests in the initial period May be accommodated in the DVC resorts ?  As the guest count climbs other resorts would open

CR & CSR have shown unavailable for awhile possibly NBA & MLS related.. GF was showing unavailable since Tuesday as well.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Thats how I read it. It would be nice to know where people are going to sleep when they go there.  Universal is looking VERY tempting right now. This also proves that Disney wasn't ready to open this early.


I posted yesterday the faq from the HUB and it only lists dvc resorts as reopening for now


----------



## Vern60

CastAStone said:


> Chapek said on CNBC yesterday that they would not open more hotels than they need to initially.
> 
> I imagine (this is pure speculation) that, at the very least, both Port Orleans resorts, Coronado Springs, and the All Stars will not open.
> Depending on occupancy levels, it would not surprise me to see Pop Century and Yacht Club join them.
> That's all the resorts without a DVC attached except for AoA, which with all the suites would be harder to accommodate guests from (although I wouldn't completely rule that out either if they have trouble filling the DVC rooms with points guests).
> 
> I am booked at POR.



Here is the quote from CastAStone I was referring to. I thought it was well thought out and I hope he doesn't mind me posting it here but seems relevant to many questions.


----------



## Azziefan

e_yerger said:


> I just want to mention that according to FTC guidelines, if you flight is changed dramatically (from direct to 1+ stops, departure times changes 2+ hours, etc) you are entitled to a full refund to method of payment. It’s worth looking in to if you are interested in getting a refund.


You seem to be in the know! I wish I was as calm as you. I’m just Soooooo worried I’ll be cancelled on. And with my job there is no other time I can go this year.


----------



## e_yerger

Azziefan said:


> You seem to be in the know! I wish I was as calm as you. I’m just Soooooo worried I’ll be cancelled on. And with my job there is no other time I can go this year.


As Elsa says, Let It Goooo! Once you accept that the control is out of your hands, it becomes easier to handle. If my trip is cancelled, at least I get the money back! And Disney will be there next year


----------



## SaintsManiac

I ran a quick search but didn't see this was posted. I was perusing WDW Magic RUMORS and saw this from
*WDW Pro:

Small update today, but here's where you can expect to see your favorite Disney friends waving and being picturesque while meet and greets are unavailable at the Magic Kingdom:

1) Main Street Train Station (Mickey and Friends)
2) Cinderella Castle Fantasyland Balcony (Princesses and Princes)
3) Rivers of America (Unsure... and might be on Liberty Belle, but no confirmation)

Seems like Disney will be doing their best to keep things magical even if characters can't be up close.*


----------



## Azziefan

e_yerger said:


> As Elsa says, Let It Goooo! Once you accept that the control is out of your hands, it becomes easier to handle. If my trip is cancelled, at least I get the money back! And Disney will be there next year


This is my first summer of from school in three years as I just graduated from my masters and was supposed to be my honeymoon delayed.. sometimes letting go is easier said than done girl! As a school teacher my schedule is limited. My husband is also a Med student. We have 4
Weeks a year we can go


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If you like facts not speculation, TURN BACK NOW! So talking it out, the possible scenarios for July 11th are (I think, I may have missed a possibility):

1) DVC and FW only.
2) DVC and FW only, plus cash side of DVC resorts.
3) DVC, FW, and some combination of other resorts (but not all)
4) Everything operating.

I think 1 could happen, but my gut says not this one, 2 also a possibility but a bit more problematic than 1 (unless reservations were so low they could move people from closed resorts to the cash sides). 3 is where I put my money, but I feel like we’re looking at a longer term closure due to demand and not just a phased opening of the resorts. 4, I don’t think stands much of a chance, personally.

Thanks for reading. Looking forward to hearing why I’m wrong lol .


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you like facts not speculation, TURN BACK NOW! So talking it out, the possible scenarios for July 11th are (I think, I may have missed a possibility):
> 
> 1) DVC and FW only.
> 2) DVC and FW only, plus cash side of DVC resorts.
> 3) DVC, FW, and some combination of other resorts (but not all)
> 4) Everything operating.
> 
> I think 1 could happen, but my gut says not this one, 2 also a possibility but a bit more problematic than 1 (unless reservations were so low they could move people from closed resorts to the cash sides). 3 is where I put my money, but I feel like we’re looking at a longer term closure due to demand and not just a phased opening of the resorts. 4, I don’t think stands much of a chance, personally.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Looking forward to hearing why I’m wrong lol .


I’m taking this as fact and I’m changing all of my plans now based on this.


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you like facts not speculation, TURN BACK NOW! So talking it out, the possible scenarios for July 11th are (I think, I may have missed a possibility):
> 
> 1) DVC and FW only.
> 2) DVC and FW only, plus cash side of DVC resorts.
> 3) DVC, FW, and some combination of other resorts (but not all)
> 4) Everything operating.
> 
> I think 1 could happen, but my gut says not this one, 2 also a possibility but a bit more problematic than 1 (unless reservations were so low they could move people from closed resorts to the cash sides). 3 is where I put my money, but I feel like we’re looking at a longer term closure due to demand and not just a phased opening of the resorts. 4, I don’t think stands much of a chance, personally.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Looking forward to hearing why I’m wrong lol .


Actually, I completely agree. My gut has 3 being the most likely, then 1, 2, and 4 in order of likelihood.


----------



## Vern60

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you like facts not speculation, TURN BACK NOW! So talking it out, the possible scenarios for July 11th are (I think, I may have missed a possibility):
> 
> 1) DVC and FW only.
> 2) DVC and FW only, plus cash side of DVC resorts.
> 3) DVC, FW, and some combination of other resorts (but not all)
> 4) Everything operating.
> 
> I think 1 could happen, but my gut says not this one, 2 also a possibility but a bit more problematic than 1 (unless reservations were so low they could move people from closed resorts to the cash sides). 3 is where I put my money, but I feel like we’re looking at a longer term closure due to demand and not just a phased opening of the resorts. 4, I don’t think stands much of a chance, personally.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Looking forward to hearing why I’m wrong lol .


My vote would be for #2 and then moving into 3 and 4 as needed.


----------



## SarahC97

So I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge on 7/27. Theoretically, if the DVC side is open, then the regular resort side will be too?


----------



## e_yerger

SarahC97 said:


> So I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge on 7/27. Theoretically, if the DVC side is open, then the regular resort side will be too?


There is no announcements that say when the non-DVC side of deluxe resorts will open.


----------



## Azziefan

How do you guys take this? Does it make u feel like they’re prioritizing all existing reservations ?


----------



## andyman8

Question: I noticed in the list of DVC Resorts opening in the FAQ there was one missing: AKV Jambo House. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are DVC villas in AKL's Jambo House (the only with CL), right? Are there any DVC ramifications for that resort not operating? Also could be indicative that AKL may not be amongst the first resorts to reopen.


----------



## dreamit

MickeyEars said:


> One our 2 tickets has changed dates on it’s own.That one has extended all the way to September 2021 but the other one still says July 23. Will it change also or am I going to have to call ticket services? Ticket services has been down for 2 days and is a an hour wait last time I checked.
> Any ideas?


I called and spoke with a CM today about a number of questions. One related to my daughter’s dated ticket. She said the system is going through some changes and that soon it should should show as extended through September 2021, which it now does show. I also asked about the discussed AP FP placeholder. She knew all about the placeholders, but said they’re currently not issuing these.


----------



## MickeyEars

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait. Disney's official stance is tickets are being extended until 12/15/20 so give time to let this shake out and see if the later expiration dates stick...


Thank you for the reply!!
I don’t need them any later than July 23rd. We’re booked 10 nights DVC beginning July 13th. I just don’t want to call the dreaded ticket services if I don’t have to.


----------



## e_yerger

Azziefan said:


> How do you guys take this? Does it make u feel like they’re prioritizing all existing reservations ?


Yes - i think they need to find solutions for everyone with current reservations (resort, dining, FPs), and then they will open to everyone else.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> I just want to mention that according to FTC guidelines, if you flight is changed dramatically (from direct to 1+ stops, departure times changes 2+ hours, etc) you are entitled to a full refund to method of payment. It’s worth looking in to if you are interested in getting a refund.


Link? I only know of DOT guidelines and they do not address it specifically beyond large change and cancellation.


----------



## dreamit

andyman8 said:


> Question: I noticed in the list of DVC Resorts opening in the FAQ there was one missing: AKV Jambo House. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are DVC villas in AKL's Jambo House (the only with CL), right? Are there any DVC ramifications for that resort not operating? Also could be indicative that AKL may not be amongst the first resorts to reopen.


Where is the FAQ? When I attempt to modify my existing reservation, I don’t see Jambi House or the Polynesian Villas.


----------



## e_yerger

dreamit said:


> I called and spoke with a CM today about a number of question. One related to my daughter’s dated ticket. She said the system is going through some changes and that soon it should should show as extended through September 2021, which it now does show. I also asked about the discussed AP FP placeholder. She knew all about the placeholders, but said they’re currently not issuing these.


Damn... i have a ressie for July 28 check-in and i was gonna call tomorrow to ask for my placeholder card!!


----------



## Vern60

SarahC97 said:


> So I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge on 7/27. Theoretically, if the DVC side is open, then the regular resort side will be too?


Again, only guessing but I would think so. I keep looking at the sentence posted on the main web site:

• Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*. 

It says Disney Vacation Club PROPERTIES, wouldn't this include the cash side as well? I mean it doesn't say Disney Vacation Club resorts, it says "Properties" which leads me to believe the cash side, the pools, the restaurants.
But, that's just my guess.


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> So I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge on 7/27. Theoretically, if the DVC side is open, then the regular resort side will be too?


 I wouldn’t make that assumption at all. It may be, but DVC wouldn’t have any effect on it.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Question: I noticed in the list of DVC Resorts opening in the FAQ there was one missing: AKV Jambo House. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are DVC villas in AKL's Jambo House (the only with CL), right? Are there any DVC ramifications for that resort not operating? Also could be indicative that AKL may not be amongst the first resorts to reopen.



I dont think there is.  As a member of AKV you can use EITHER Jambo or Kidani.

Keeping Jambo closed tells me AKL WONT be open at first.


----------



## MickeyEars

dreamit said:


> I called and spoke with a CM today about a number of question. One related to my daughter’s dated ticket. She said the system is going through some changes and that soon it should should show as extended through September 2021, which it now does show. I also asked about the discussed AP FP placeholder. She knew all about the placeholders, but said they’re currently not issuing these.


Do you think our other ticket will eventually change over also? I sure hope so. I hate calling ticket services!!
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## SarahC97

Azziefan said:


> How do you guys take this? Does it make u feel like they’re prioritizing all existing reservations ?


Yes. I'm hoping that if you have a resort reservation, then they'll take care of you first, then allow everyone else to fight over what's left.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Azziefan said:


> How do you guys take this? Does it make u feel like they’re prioritizing all existing reservations ?


Well 100% of their reservations are existing reservations right now so I'm gonna say no. Can't prioritize 100% of your reservations...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> Again, only guessing but I would think so. I keep looking at the sentence posted on the main web site:
> 
> • Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*.
> 
> It says Disney Vacation Club PROPERTIES, wouldn't this include the cash side as well? I mean it doesn't say Disney Vacation Club resorts, it says "Properties" which leads me to believe the cash side, the pools, the restaurants.
> But, that's just my guess.


No. They specifically listed out the properties somewhere and the names were the DVC names.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Prioritizing existing reservations over potential reservations, yes. How the prioritization among existing reservations will be handled is what we don't know yet.

Basically, if you already paid them something it sounds like they will deal with you in some way before moving on to people who were waiting to book/purchase tickets until Disney formally announced things.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> I just want to mention that according to FTA guidelines, if you flight is changed dramatically (from direct to 1+ stops, departure times changes 2+ hours, etc) you are entitled to a full refund to method of payment. It’s worth looking in to if you are interested in getting a refund.
> 
> edit: wrong acronym


FTA doesn't regulate airlines. Here is a link to DoT discussing cancellations, delays and refunds.


----------



## cakebaker

Vern60 said:


> I mean it doesn't say Disney Vacation Club resorts, it says "Properties" which leads me to believe the cash side, the pools, the restaurants.


 Wilderness Lodge is not a DVC property. Copper Creek and Boulder Ridge are, and are located at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Link? I only know of DOT guidelines and they do not address it specifically beyond large change and cancellation.


https://www.transportation.gov/individuals/aviation-consumer-protection/refunds
Another useful resource:
https://scottscheapflights.com/coronavirus-and-travel“How can I get money back from a canceled flight?” Q&A

I have personally be able to get cash refunds because Spirit Airlines changed my departure date from a Mon night to Tues morning.


----------



## chad_1138

I will be anxious to see how they handle those of us that had free dining from the original promotion back in January for arrivals July 5-7, or June 27-28.


----------



## andyman8

e_yerger said:


> Yes - i think they need to find solutions for everyone with current reservations (resort, dining, FPs), and then they will open to everyone else.


Yes, I think this is why they're not making commitments right now (beyond the ones they legally have to). I don't read them retracting that part of the online notice as necessarily indicative that they're not opening any other resorts (though it is a possibility) but rather somebody got a little too eager at a moment where the Company was trying to be extra conservative and cautious. They don't want to make any commitments right now. The statement read "Disney Resorts," and as I noted at the time, it was strange that they didn't even use the phrase "select" (like Disney loves to). I do think it's more likely than not that some non-DVC resorts will be open by 7/11 or 7/15; I think the ambiguous and non-committing language indicates that they are still very much working out those details and trying to figure out what to do with existing reservations. It's quite possible we may even see some come online in the weeks before the official reopening, but I don't know. They've repeated that they're "working with guests with existing reservations" a number of times; I don't think they'd keep saying that if they planned to keep all resorts shut for a while.



dreamit said:


> Where is the FAQ? When I attempt to modify my existing reservation, I don’t see Jambi House or the Polynesian Villas.


It was posted by @yulilin3 (sorry to keep quoting/tagging you; just don't want to take credit or skip the source). I've quoted it below and I've *bolded and highlighted* the list of resorts they say are part of "this phase of reopening."



yulilin3 said:


> FAQ
> Wednesday, May 27, 2020
> 
> Following the recent reopening of Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs, we’re pleased that more Disney magic is coming back. Walt Disney World leaders submitted a proposal with the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force describing the approach for a phased reopening of theme parks planned to begin on July 11.
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. And in the coming weeks, Disney Stores will begin a phased reopening of operations globally, beginning with a select number of stores in the United States, in addition to stores in Europe and Japan.
> In preparing to reopen during this unusual time, we have to manage our theme parks in a very different way from what we’ve known before. As we begin to reach out to our Cast Members and call them back to work, they will be focused on operating our parks in a responsible way that continues to give our Guests opportunities to create magical Disney memories.
> This phased reopening will demonstrate a deliberate approach, with limits on attendance and controlled guest density that aligns with guidance on physical distancing. That means certain experiences that draw large group gatherings – such as parades and nighttime spectaculars – will return at a later date. In addition, “high-touch” experiences such as makeover opportunities, playgrounds and character greetings will remain temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight Guests during their visit.
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> We’re looking forward to reopening our theme parks, Disney Resort hotels and stores, and doing so in a responsible way. In this spirit, our destinations will continue to follow enhanced safety protocols based upon applicable guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies. Plans to support required physical distancing as well as enhanced cleaning measures, along with a number of other safety and cleanliness protocols, will be implemented as part of this planned phased reopening.
> As we all must work together to promote the health and safety of everyone, Cast Members as well as Guests 3 years of age and older will be required to wear appropriate face coverings in theme parks and common areas of resort hotels. All Guests will also undergo temperature screenings prior to entering a theme park; health screenings and temperature checks will be required daily for Cast Members. Cashless transactions are recommended, and cleaning and disinfection procedures will be increased in high-traffic areas.
> Additional information on enhanced health and safety measures and operational changes for reopening locations will be shared soon. These policies are under continuous review and are subject to change as we monitor conditions and receive guidance from health and government authorities.
> We’re being deliberate during these phased reopenings, and we’re encouraged by how our Guests are responding at Shanghai Disney Resort and Disney Springs. We’re doing our part, and we need our Guests to do their part, too, as we work together to focus on safety.
> *REACTIVE FAQ
> General questions on offerings
> What is opening and when?*
> Pending Orange County and state approval, our proposed plans are for Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom to begin a phased reopening to the general public on July 11, followed by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15. Additionally, Disney Vacation Club resorts at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen on June 22. Disney Vacation Club resorts in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15.
> 
> *Are you reducing capacity in the theme parks?*
> Yes.  When our theme parks reopen, we will be managing attendance through a new park reservation system and implementing physical distancing measures in line with CDC guidance. As a result, capacity and theme park reservations will be significantly limited and subject to availability.
> 
> *How much capacity are you reducing, and when will you increase it? What will it take to get back to normal?*
> We are starting conservatively, and will slowly increase capacity slowly and at the appropriate times as the circumstances permit. We will learn as we go and will keep an eye on what’s happening around us and will make adjustments going forward.
> 
> *What resorts are you opening? *
> *During this phase of reopenings, we will begin to open the Disney Vacation Club properties and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground June 22. This includes:*
> 
> *Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort*
> *Boulder Ridge Villas at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*
> *Copper Creek Villas & Cabins at Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village*
> *Disney’s Beach Club Villas*
> *Disney’s BoardWalk Villas*
> *Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground*
> *Disney’s Old Key West Resort*
> *Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows*
> *Disney’s Riviera Resort*
> *Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort*
> *The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa*
> *In addition, Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort will open June 15.
> 
> Will you have transportation available?*
> We will begin running our Disney bus transportation on a limited basis for Guests staying in our resort hotels and will open monorail and ferry service when the parks reopen.
> 
> *What about water parks? Will they open? *
> At this time, we are not reopening our water parks. Our focus is on our theme parks.  We will share more information when we are ready to do so.
> *
> Is the reopening of Walt Disney World a sign that the other Disney theme parks will reopen soon? *
> No. Operations plans and details are decided independently at each Disney Park.
> 
> *
> Will you open theme parks with all of the rides and entertainment?*
> We are temporarily pausing on some experiences like parades, nighttime spectaculars, character meet and greets and makeovers to accommodate social distancing. However, our characters will still be in the parks to entertain and delight our Guests.
> 
> *Will anyone with an existing ticket be able to enter the theme parks?*
> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations (Disney Vacation Club members can still make new reservations). Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.
> *
> Safety and protocols
> Will masks or face coverings be required to visit theme parks and resorts?*
> Yes. All Guests ages 3 and above and Cast Members are required to wear an appropriate face covering over both their nose and mouth. Guests must bring their own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining, and except when Resort Guests are in their rooms. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *What if I forgot my mask at home? Will masks be provided to Guests or will they be available for purchase?*
> We are asking that our Guests bring their own mask for experiences at our parks.
> 
> *What if a Guest doesn’t want to wear a face covering. Will there be any exception?*
> We understand that these times are challenging, and we appreciate everyone’s cooperation and patience and as we navigate as responsibly as we can. At this time, we’re focused on consistent health and safety measures.  We know this is difficult, and there is nothing normal about this time in our lives.
> 
> *Will hand sanitizers or hand washing stations be available throughout property? Where will they be located*?
> Yes. Disney theme parks and resort hotels will open with hand sanitizer and hand washing locations and Guests are highly encouraged to use these while visiting.
> 
> *Will Guests be required to go through a temperature screening station to enter a theme park?*
> Yes. All Guests are required to undergo temperature screenings upon arrival to either a theme park or Disney Springs. Based on guidance from health authorities, anyone displaying a temperature of 100.4 F or above will be directed to an additional location for rescreening and assistance. Those with temperatures above 100.4 will not be allowed entry; those in their party will not be allowed entry either.
> *
> How will physical distancing guidelines be enforced? *
> Our Cast Members at Disney Springs have gone through new training as we all learn to adjust to these unique times together. To that end, we will have some Cast Members in Disney Springs and the theme parks when they open to explain our new procedures and answer any questions Guests may have. They will also encourage everyone to follow these measures for the health and safety of us all.
> 
> *Will you be adjusting your security screening procedures when the parks reopen?*
> Yes, we will be making some adjustments to minimize the amount of contact our Cast will have with Guests’ personal items. We look forward to sharing more information soon.
> *
> Will you accept cash?*
> At this time, it is recommended all Guests use cashless or contactless payment options, such as MagicBands, credit cards, debit cards, Disney Gift Cards, Disney Reward redemption cards and Mobile Wallets such as Apple Pay, Google Pay and Samsung Pay. Guests may purchase a Disney Gift Card at select merchandise locations and Guest Relations to pay without cash. We will continue to accept cash


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> https://www.transportation.gov/individuals/aviation-consumer-protection/refunds
> Another useful resource:
> https://scottscheapflights.com/coronavirus-and-travel“How can I get money back from a canceled flight?” Q&A
> 
> I have personally be able to get cash refunds because Spirit Airlines changed my departure date from a Mon night to Tues morning.


I'm still going to point out that there is nothing in the DOT guidelines saying they have to refund you for 2 hour delays. Some airlines will, some won't. You're at their mercy with delays, there is no government regulation backing up your right to a refund like there is with cancellations.


----------



## Anna_Sh

CastAStone said:


> They could open the hotels tomorrow; there are no restrictions or approvals needed in Florida to reopen hotels now. Approvals were specifically for the theme parks.


But if the parks plan isn’t approved (it will be), why would they need the resorts to be open?


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm still going to point out that there is nothing in the DOT guidelines saying they have to refund you for 2 hour delays. Some airlines will, some won't. You're at their mercy with delays, there is no government regulation backing up your right to a refund like there is with cancellations.


I am not talking about delays. I am talking about when you book a flight at one time, and then a month later they change their flight schedule.


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> I am not talking about delays. I am talking about when you book a flight at one time, and then a month later they change their flight schedule.


Sorry, used wrong word. Flight schedule changes do not have to be refunded. DoT has never defined what constitutes a "significant" schedule change so airlines can tell you 23 hours schedule change is non-refundable when they want to be jerks about it


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> I dont think there is.*  As a member of AKV you can use EITHER Jambo or Kidani*.
> 
> Keeping Jambo closed tells me AKL WONT be open at first.


This is super interesting! I hadn't thought about that! I believe you're correct. Given AKL's high operating costs and reliance on bus transportation (and with the DVC wrinkle addressed), I think it would be a prime candidate for an extended closure.


----------



## shoegal9

andyman8 said:


> Question: I noticed in the list of DVC Resorts opening in the FAQ there was one missing: AKV Jambo House. Correct me if I'm wrong but there are DVC villas in AKL's Jambo House (the only with CL), right? Are there any DVC ramifications for that resort not operating? Also could be indicative that AKL may not be amongst the first resorts to reopen.



I just logged into my DVC account to check. I can book Jambo House (and Polynesian) in July.


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> Yes, I think this is why they're not making commitments right now (beyond the ones they legally have to). I don't read them retracting that part of the online notice as necessarily indicative that they're not opening any other resorts (though it is a possibility) but rather somebody got a little too eager at a moment where the Company was trying to be extra conservative and cautious. They don't want to make any commitments right now. The statement read "Disney Resorts," and as I noted at the time, it was strange that they didn't even use the phrase "select" (like Disney loves to). I do think it's more likely than not that some non-DVC resorts will be open by 7/11 or 7/15; I think the ambiguous and non-committing language indicates that they are still very much working out those details and trying to figure out what to do with existing reservations. It's quite possible we may even see some come online in the weeks before the official reopening, but I don't know. They've repeated that they're "working with guests with existing reservations" a number of times; I don't think they'd keep saying that if they planned to keep all resorts shut for a while.
> 
> 
> It was posted by @yulilin3 (sorry to keep quoting/tagging you; just don't want to take credit or skip the source). I've quoted it below and I've *bolded and highlighted* the list of resorts they say are part of "this phase of reopening."



Thanks, I missed that somehow through the 884 pages


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Sorry, used wrong word. Flight schedule changes do not have to be refunded. DoT has never defined what constitutes a "significant" schedule change so airlines can tell you 23 hours schedule change is non-refundable when they want to be jerks about it


Or you could be entitled to a refund. It doesn’t hurt to call and ask if you find yourself in that situation.

Scott’s Cheap Flights are very well known in the travel industry, and they have the history and knowledge. I am sure through their experiences they have seen customers get refunds for flight changes of 2+ more hours.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Also could be indicative that AKL may not be amongst the first resorts to reopen.


 I think it’s more indicative of WDW not being able to put out complete as well as accurate information. They’re opening DVC because they have to. They’ll open all DVC properties.


----------



## disney1474

I cancelled my July 15-24th trip and some of my 7 day tickets are now expiring September 26, 2021 but a couple still expire July 24, 2020.  I hope they all get extended until Sep of 2021.  Just thought I'd share


----------



## roth697

I just logged into the DVC website and hotels are still listed to open on July 11th.  I guess they forgot to update this page.

Plans for a Phased Reopening


Pending approval from government officials, the phased reopening plans we submitted calls for Walt Disney World theme parks and Resort hotels to open beginning July 11 for Magic Kingdom park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park, followed by Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> I think it’s more indicative of WDW not being able to put out complete as well as accurate information. They’re opening DVC because they have to. They’ll open all DVC properties.



My thought is they may have left it out of the list because the bulk of the resort is not DVC and didn’t want people to assume it could be booked for cash, since Ft. Wilderness is listed and that is not DVC.

But, since it can be booked, I am going to assume it will be open...either that, when members get there they will be moved to Kidani.


----------



## CastAStone

Vern60 said:


> My understanding is that only the DVC properties will open at first. From Disney's web site:
> 
> • Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on *June 22*.
> 
> But it does say they will open to members AND GUESTS. CastAStone had informative posts on this, I think in the news thread but he summarized what resorts will most likely be closed, at least at first. (Basically all the Non DVC resorts).





Vern60 said:


> Here is the quote from CastAStone I was referring to. I thought it was well thought out and I hope he doesn't mind me posting it here but seems relevant to many questions.


As long as everyone is clear that this is an informed guess and _I have zero insider knowledge_, I don’t mind. I could be wrong! Ask my wife!


----------



## CastAStone

Anna_Sh said:


> But if the parks plan isn’t approved (it will be), why would they need the resorts to be open?


And that is why they’re closed. Although they really will need to open DVC at some point or their problems with it will just keep compounding


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I think it’s more indicative of WDW not being able to put out complete as well as accurate information. They’re opening DVC because they have to. They’ll open all DVC properties.


This all feels like they weren't ready for any of this yet and feels really rushed.  I know it's waiting on approval for them to release more information. They should already know their plans for resorts and which ones are opening. Universal and of all things Six Flags seem more on the ball through this.


----------



## HuskieJohn

LOL my tickets that had Jun 19-27 and June 19-26 dates are all goofed up

Some now have September 27th end dates and others have June 28th end dates.


----------



## andyman8

shoegal9 said:


> I just logged into my DVC account to check. I can book Jambo House (and Polynesian) in July.





cakebaker said:


> I think it’s more indicative of WDW not being able to put out complete as well as accurate information. They’re opening DVC because they have to. They’ll open all DVC properties.





Sandisw said:


> My thought is they may have left it out of the list because the bulk of the resort is not DVC and didn’t want people to assume it could be booked for cash, since Ft. Wilderness is listed and that is not DVC.
> 
> But, since it can be booked, I am going to assume it will be open...either that, when members get there they will be moved to Kidani.


Interesting. Okay. We'll have to see. It certainly wouldn't be the first time they put out inaccurate information.

But just to confirm: so no DVC Members technically own at Kidani or Jambo, they own at AKV in general with home resort "booking access" to both? If they chose not to reopen JH, this would be the semi-equivalent (legally) of them shutting some of the buildings at SSR for refurbishment? Disney could use their developer points on those rooms?


----------



## jlwhitney

I wonder why Disney's plan isnt approved by the Governor yet, Universals was approved the next day. Maybe he will announce it tomorrow, and move Florida to phase 2.


----------



## Azziefan

gottalovepluto said:


> Well 100% of their reservations are existing reservations right now so I'm gonna say no. Can't prioritize 100% of your reservations...


You don’t have to be


jlwhitney said:


> I wonder why Disney's plan isnt approved by the Governor yet, Universals was approved the next day. Maybe he will announce it tomorrow, and move Florida to phase 2.


hearing rumors that DeSantis is very mad at Disney for waiting long


----------



## Alicefan

brich330 said:


> To each their own. Go run a marathon and tell me how you feel at the end of it. Sometimes fun and a “vacation” are not the same thing. If I have to put in extra effort to have fun, so be it!


Knock yourself out. I'm not into giving Disney a TON of money and also having to prep to be able to stand it when I get there.  Nor am I into running...anywhere, so no. lol


----------



## MMSM

I saw water parks on Disney site says open July 11. Is this right?


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. Okay. We'll have to see. It certainly wouldn't be the first time they put out inaccurate information.
> 
> But just to confirm: so no DVC Members technically own at Kidani or Jambo, they own at AKV in general with home resort "booking access" to both? If they chose not to reopen JH, this would be the semi-equivalent (legally) of them shutting some of the buildings at SSR for refurbishment? Disney could use their developer points on those rooms?



Owners are deeded at one of the other, but when booking, they have the option of one or the other,  There is no distinction in terms of that...simple one resort with two DVC buildings.

So, if one owns there, at 11 months, regardless of where the owner is deeded, all AKV points can be used to book either Jambo or Kidani.

ETA: They could take them out of service for a variety of reasons,  One would not be to offer them as cash reservations above and beyond what legally entitled to.  60 days prior to check in date, Disney Is allowed to pull inventory to offer to cash guests that hasn’t been reserved by a DVC owner  and then the income is given to owners as breakage..capped at a certain amount. They can anticipate that inventory too and pull early,


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. Okay. We'll have to see. It certainly wouldn't be the first time they put out inaccurate information.
> 
> But just to confirm: so no DVC Members technically own at Kidani or Jambo, they own at AKV in general with home resort "booking access" to both? If they chose not to reopen JH, this would be the semi-equivalent (legally) of them shutting some of the buildings at SSR for refurbishment? Disney could use their developer points on those rooms?


I am an owner at AKV and YES I can book EITHER Kidani or Jambo.  Kidan is My home resort but I could use either

The rest of your question I do not know about.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> Owners are deeded at one of the other, but when booking, they have the option of one or the other,  There is no distinction in terms of that...simple one resort with two DVC buildings.
> 
> So, if one owns there, at 11 months, regardless of where the owner is deeded, all AKV points can be used to book either Jambo or Kidani.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Eric Smith

dismom58 said:


> What are M & G please


Meet and Greets


----------



## SaintsManiac

MMSM said:


> I saw water parks on Disney site says open July 11. Is this right?



No


----------



## Dis5150

chad_1138 said:


> I will be anxious to see how they handle those of us that had free dining from the original promotion back in January for arrivals July 5-7, or June 27-28.


Me too! We have June 27 -  July 3 free dining from January promotion and I’m not touching  it until they tell us something!


----------



## Vern60

Azziefan said:


> You don’t have to be
> 
> hearing rumors that DeSantis is very mad at Disney for waiting long


Ya know, I could believe that last statement ...
I think DeSantis would have preferred Disney opened last week.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MMSM said:


> I saw water parks on Disney site says open July 11. Is this right?


Unknown.

Disney has no official re-opening date for them and there was a note to CMs that said they were concentrating on opening the theme parks for now.


----------



## mhautz

Azziefan said:


> hearing rumors that DeSantis is very mad at Disney for waiting long



Sadly, that could be true


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Vern60 said:


> Ya know, I could believe that last statement ...
> I think DeSantis would have preferred Disney opened last week.


I was wondering that too. I bet he’s not pleased Disney is waiting. Most people travel to Orlando for Disney and do side trips to SeaWorld, Universal, etc. 

Their economy depends upon Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Azziefan said:


> You don’t have to be


You seem to have lost the rest of your thought on our family friendly board here. If you don't care for my observations, click my name and click ignore


----------



## Jessj0012

For those who are getting tickets extended were they bought as a package or separate?


----------



## jlwhitney

Azziefan said:


> hearing rumors that DeSantis is very mad at Disney for waiting long



Intresting. Is sea worlds approved? I haven't paid attention to them.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> This all feels like they weren't ready for any of this yet and feels really rushed.  I know it's waiting on approval for them to release more information. They should already know their plans for resorts and which ones are opening. Universal and of all things Six Flags seem more on the ball through this.


Six Flags and Universal don’t compare in number of parks, hotels, restaurants and transportation options.  I can understand people’s frustrations and sympathize.  Imagine all that’s going on behind the scenes to make this work.  People look at it from their reservation perspective only.  Cast members need to be prioritized according to seniority and union bylaws.  The juggling of them in regards to what will be open or closed and then moving cast around and retraining them in new areas.  I don’t think the other theme parks have unions or the amount of cast that has to be dealt with.  FYI this isn’t easy for cast members either not knowing what will be open.  I’m giving Disney   a bit more time to get things in order.  Once it is I’ll bet it surpasses what the other parks have done and be sure to make their guests as happy as possible given the circumstances.


----------



## Marissa227

1GoldenSun said:


> Have you received your order yet? Which one did you get? Is it relatively cool and comfortable? I really don't have a clue what kind of face covering would be coolest/most comfortable and don't want to have to order a bunch of different ones to try them. I wear a paper mask to the grocery store but I'm kind of stressing about what kind to get for longer periods of time, and especially outside.
> 
> I don't know anything about germ/virus transmission but is a damp face covering a mad idea-- for the wearer? I don't know if it would make it more likely that anything that gets on the outside of the mask might get through, but a dampened cloth mask might be cooler, even a gaiter style covering with just the neck part dampened might help.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the heads up about Vivian and Vincent! They've got some really cute stuff at good prices aside from face coverings!



Just wanted to add that Coolibar has some nice selections (I ordered for the kids here) and also LLBean has a cooling neck gaiter that I ordered for my husband.


----------



## gottalovepluto

So... have we discussed the tragedy that was Sven/Finn/Flynn's information? I'm bummed, I was ready for a #SFF t-shirt


----------



## Dis5150

jlwhitney said:


> Intresting. Is sea worlds approved? I haven't paid attention to them.


I was just writing this. I haven’t seen any news they were approved and he would have no reason to be mad at them.


----------



## Farro

Azziefan said:


> You don’t have to be
> 
> *hearing rumors that DeSantis is very mad at Disney for waiting long*




Well that's just silly. By delaying even further he's only shooting himself in the foot. He's not punishing Disney...


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> This all feels like they weren't ready for any of this yet and feels really rushed.  I know it's waiting on approval for them to release more information. They should already know their plans for resorts and which ones are opening. Universal and of all things Six Flags seem more on the ball through this.



I don't think it is that others are more prepared but disney is a larger place with more moving Parts then either of those. The majority of questions people have wouldn't apply to either of those. As an example, six flags says we are doing reservations based on membership level. Done. With disney you get questions like "what if I have an AP and have booked a resort but haven't bought tickets. Do I get a reservation?" Or "is a reservation good for one park or can I hop" or "what if I have reservation at one park and ADR at another" or "What if I had a FP that is now outside of new park hours" or simply "what is resort transportation (or transportation from TTC to MK) going to look like" etc etc. 

Disney is more complicated due to FPs, multiple resorts, DVC, ADRs and all of that  which six flags or universal don't have to deal with.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Need more facts now a days and not unverified rumors


----------



## tcherjen

I love going-
We live about three hours away and stay onsite for several days. I am getting disheartened by the lack of communication on their part. I guess what truly did not settle well was “ We are taking reservations for July 1, but does not mean we will open”
I really hope they tell us something soon on the resorts. I am very thankful I can get my information here as Disney is really lacking when it comes to updating anyone.  I know it’s a trying time for us all and in the bigger picture this is small.


----------



## CastAStone

jlwhitney said:


> Intresting. Is sea worlds approved? I haven't paid attention to them.


No. Mayor said a couple hours ago he hadn’t heard back on either one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> No. Mayor said a couple hours ago he hadn’t heard back on either one.


Maybe DeSantis took a day off from this theme park stuff


----------



## Krandor

tcherjen said:


> I love going-
> We live about three hours away and stay onsite for several days. I am getting disheartened by the lack of communication on their part. I guess what truly did not settle well was “ We are taking reservations for July 1, but does not mean we will open”
> I really hope they tell us something soon on the resorts. I am very thankful I can get my information here as Disney is really lacking when it comes to updating anyone.  I know it’s a trying time for us all and in the bigger picture this is small.



Honestly I think they are waiting on the plan approval before saying anything more.   They don't want to give out a bunch of dates beyond their proposal and then desantis say no.   That is unlikely but possible.   They need the approval first.


----------



## mhautz

Farro said:


> Well that's just silly. By delaying even further he's only shooting himself in the foot. He's not punishing Disney...


Maybe they're "negotiating." 

"PLEEEEEAAASSSSEEE open in June.  Pretty please with a cherry on top?"


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...ney-world-but-still-expected-to-be-passed.htm


----------



## PPFlight75

Jessj0012 said:


> For those who are getting tickets extended were they bought as a package or separate?


My tickets were separate dated tickets from UT. They were extended until Sept 2021.


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> Maybe they're "negotiating."
> 
> "PLEEEEEAAASSSSEEE open in June.  Pretty please with a cherry on top?"



"It's July 18 now.   Every time you ask the date gets push back a week.  Wouldn't;t you rather just sign off on the proposal?".  /s


----------



## shoegal9

andyman8 said:


> Interesting. Okay. We'll have to see. It certainly wouldn't be the first time they put out inaccurate information.
> 
> But just to confirm: so no DVC Members technically own at Kidani or Jambo, they own at AKV in general with home resort "booking access" to both? If they chose not to reopen JH, this would be the semi-equivalent (legally) of them shutting some of the buildings at SSR for refurbishment? Disney could use their developer points on those rooms?


No, you own at one or the other. I own at Kidani, but I can book Jambo at the 7 month mark.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> So... have we discussed the tragedy that was Sven/Finn/Flynn's information? I'm bummed, I was ready for a #SFF t-shirt


It’s one of the saddest parts of all this mess. Poor Sven. He meant well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Vern60 said:


> Ya know, I could believe that last statement ...
> I think DeSantis would have preferred Disney opened last week.



Sounds believable to me as well. I think they would have approved Disney opening as early as they wanted, to some extent.

I don’t know why people were so focused on what the state would allow, it seemed pretty clear the whole time Disney was in the driver seat and holding back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> "It's July 18 now.   Every time you ask the date gets push back a week.  Wouldn't;t you rather just sign off on the proposal?".  /s



Wow. This sounds like distance learning “conversations” that go on between my oldest and I.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> It’s one of the saddest parts of all this mess. Poor Sven. He meant well.



He was partially right.  He did say they wouldn't open earlier then June 15th and they are not.


----------



## Funfire240

Jessj0012 said:


> For those who are getting tickets extended were they bought as a package or separate?


Ours are separate.  4 park ticket special purchased through UT for Sept.  We have a room only then at ASSP.  My in-laws changed first now when I looked my ticket is changed but DH, DD and DS are still showing the 2020 dates.  

Is anyone being changed for later dates too?  I would think June or July tickets being changed but find it strange ours aren't until September.   The 4 of us also have a 1 day ticket each that we were going to use Monday originally and that one is through December but wondering now if that one will change too


----------



## RWinNOLA

Farro said:


> Well that's just silly. By delaying even further he's only shooting himself in the foot. He's not punishing Disney...



Stop it.  Too much common sense in your post.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> I don't think it is that others are more prepared but disney is a larger place with more moving Parts then either of those. The majority of questions people have wouldn't apply to either of those. As an example, six flags says we are doing reservations based on membership level. Done. With disney you get questions like "what if I have an AP and have booked a resort but haven't bought tickets. Do I get a reservation?" Or "is a reservation good for one park or can I hop" or "what if I have reservation at one park and ADR at another" or "What if I had a FP that is now outside of new park hours" or simply "what is resort transportation (or transportation from TTC to MK) going to look like" etc etc.
> 
> Disney is more complicated due to FPs, multiple resorts, DVC, ADRs and all of that  which six flags or universal don't have to deal with.


I agree Disney is more complicated and takes more work to open. I feel like the plans they put out sound really rushed as if they weren't prepared to open this soon. It feels like the plans they put out weren't what they were planning on.


----------



## Kadorto

mhautz said:


> Sadly, that could be true


well..  if he is, it would be no different than 75% of this board


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree Disney is more complicated and takes more work to open. I feel like the plans they put out sound really rushed as if they weren't prepared to open this soon. It feels like the plans they put out weren't what they were planning on.



Nothing felt rushed to me. 

No they don't have all the answers released yet on reservation system, FP, ADR, resorts etc. but I don't think any of that was going to come out until the governer approved their proposal (which was almost identical to both universal and sea world).  Putting more details out now increases the chance something in those details desantis won't like.  Gotta get that approval first.


----------



## shelbel95

shelbel95 said:


> We have 4 park hopper tickets that we were going to use for our June 2020 trip... 2 expiration dates have been extended to Sept 2021 (1 adult ticket, 1 under 10 ticket), 2 remain with the June 2020 date (1 adult ticket, 1 under 10 ticket)


Actually, now all 4 tickets updated the valid date through September 2021


----------



## Krandor

shelbel95 said:


> Actually, now all 4 tickets updated the valid date through September 2021



If this stands I think it is great they are extending tickets not just to 12/15 but all the way to September of next year.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree Disney is more complicated and takes more work to open. I feel like the plans they put out sound really rushed as if they weren't prepared to open this soon. It feels like the plans they put out weren't what they were planning on.


You don’t believe they were ready to open on July 15?  They had the inspectors onsite earlier this week to review their preparations.  They may not have wanted to announce this early, but I wouldn’t say they’re opening earlier than they wanted to.  

How much have we actually heard about Universal?  They haven’t put out any more information than Disney has.


----------



## shelbel95

Jessj0012 said:


> For those who are getting tickets extended were they bought as a package or separate?


Ours were bought separately from our resort reservation but all 4 at the same time through an employer discount program. At first today, only 2 were extended and then the other 2 were extended when I checked a few hours later


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> You don’t believe they were ready to open on July 15?  They had the inspectors onsite earlier this week to review their preparations.  They may not have wanted to announce this early, but I wouldn’t say they’re opening earlier than they wanted to.
> 
> How much have we actually heard about Universal?  They haven’t put out any more information than Disney has.



Universal has said almost nothing especially about capacity numbers or how capacity will be done.  If you are in a universal (Lowes) resort do you get guaranteed admission or could you be a resort guest and get turned away when you get to the gates?  Could you leave one park to go to the second and get turned away at the second?


----------



## Dis5150

this is what my MDE shows now.


----------



## CJK

Drat, my friends' tickets still haven't extended to 2021. They have 1 day tickets, so maybe that's the reason? Their expiration date for all 3 tickets is still Dec. 15, 2020.


----------



## ajksmom

Maybe CMs took too many cancellation calls about wearing the  M word at pools/pool decks and even about lack of water parks opening so Disney and the union are having a chat.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Krandor said:


> Universal has said almost nothing especially about capacity numbers or how capacity will be done.  If you are in a universal (Lowes) resort do you get guaranteed admission or could you be a resort guest and get turned away when you get to the gates?  Could you leave one park to go to the second and get turned away at the second?


Universal hasn’t even given their AP holders a firm date of when they can come to the park for a soft opening.  Details to be forthcoming but nothing has come yet.   And that’s next week already.  Not exactly good communication either.


----------



## Krandor

CJK said:


> Drat, my friends' tickets still haven't extended to 2021. They have 1 day tickets, so maybe that's the reason? Their expiration date for all 3 tickets is still Dec. 15, 2020.



Give them time.  There are lots of tickets and stuff to work through.   All of this is going to take time.    We're going to see this kind of stuff multiple times.. with tickets, resorts, ADR, FPs... just need to get use to things being in flux for a bit and all of any one category are not going to update at the same time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CJK said:


> Drat, my friends' tickets still haven't extended to 2021. They have 1 day tickets, so maybe that's the reason? Their expiration date for all 3 tickets is still Dec. 15, 2020.



No, I have 10 days and they haven’t changed.

I don’t think they’re touching tickets from past cancelled trips yet, but I see no reason they would leave us hanging. Your friends were March, right?  I just don’t want to have to call if I don’t have to lol.


----------



## jlwhitney

CastAStone said:


> No. Mayor said a couple hours ago he hadn’t heard back on either one.



Okay! Being that I live in Florida I am more ready for the announcement of phase 2 then anything else!


----------



## Dis5150

Krandor said:


> Universal has said almost nothing especially about capacity numbers or how capacity will be done.  If you are in a universal (Lowes) resort do you get guaranteed admission or could you be a resort guest and get turned away when you get to the gates?  Could you leave one park to go to the second and get turned away at the second?


This is why we didn’t switch after dates were announced. Don’t want to go and take a chance on getting locked out due to capacity.


----------



## MickeyEars

shelbel95 said:


> Actually, now all 4 tickets updated the valid date through September 2021


That’s great!! I sure hope my other one does soon.


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> Okay! Being that I live in Florida I am more ready for the announcement of phase 2 then anything else!



You guys are behind.  Here in GA we just opened bars and nightclubs.


----------



## Krandor

Dis5150 said:


> This is why we didn’t switch after dates were announced. Don’t want to go and take a chance on getting locked out due to capacity.



That is the advantage of a reservation system.  You know you can get in if you have a reservation.   I prefer that to going to a park and taking my chances.


----------



## CJK

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they’re touching tickets from past cancelled trips yet, but I see no reason they would leave us hanging. Your friends were March, right? I just don’t want to have to call if I don’t have to lol.


Yup, March! Here's hoping neither of us have to call! lol


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> He was partially right.  He did say they wouldn't open earlier then June 15th and they are not.


Yeah, no points for those wide open guesses. Dates, specific dates.


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> Universal has said almost nothing especially about capacity numbers or how capacity will be done.  If you are in a universal (Lowes) resort do you get guaranteed admission or could you be a resort guest and get turned away when you get to the gates?  Could you leave one park to go to the second and get turned away at the second?


They haven’t even announced when the Loews hotels will reopen.


----------



## disneyfan150

Jessj0012 said:


> For those who are getting tickets extended were they bought as a package or separate?


separate - UT actually


----------



## shoegal9

Spridell said:


> I am an owner at AKV and YES I can book EITHER Kidani or Jambo.  Kidan is My home resort but I could use either
> 
> The rest of your question I do not know about.


You can book either at 11 months? We were told we could only book Kidani at 11 months. Although I guess the last Jambo reservation I made may have been less than 7 months. I can’t remember.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

shoegal9 said:


> You can book either at 11 months? We were told we could only book Kidani at 11 months. Although I guess the last Jambo reservation I made may have been less than 7 months. I can’t remember.


We are also Kidani and we can book Jambo at 11 months. You should be able to.


----------



## Eric Smith

shoegal9 said:


> You can book either at 11 months? We were told we could only book Kidani at 11 months. Although I guess the last Jambo reservation I made may have been less than 7 months. I can’t remember.


You can book either at 11 months.  We own at AKL.


----------



## shoegal9

Eric Smith said:


> You can book either at 11 months.  We own at AKL.



Well, that just made my day! And it’s been a terrible day.. so thanks!

We prefer Jambo because of the restaurants and Victoria Falls, but just thought we could only book Kidani at 11.


----------



## Violetspider

gottalovepluto said:


> So... have we discussed the tragedy that was Sven/Finn/Flynn's information? I'm bummed, I was ready for a #SFF t-shirt


----------



## jlwhitney

Krandor said:


> You guys are behind.  Here in GA we just opened bars and nightclubs.



Haha yup! I am hoping tomorrow. My daughters dance studio is waiting for phase 2 to set recital date in stone since right now we can only have 25% capacity and will be easier if higher. I don't go to bars but I feel bad for the owners that are struggling.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> View attachment 497642


Am. Dying.


----------



## CastAStone

*All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
No DDP
From the WDWMagic boards:


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DPP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643



The 35% seems fair to me.


----------



## Quackers600

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DPP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


Not unexpected but still a shame for those effected.  Still wondering about the lack of resort opening dates outside of DVC properties.  Will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## SMRT-1

SMRT-1 said:


> The ticket expiration mystery gets weirder...
> 
> We have 10-day hoppers for December 5, 2020, and my wife's ticket now shows an expiration of 9/26/21, but my ticket still has the original 14-day expiration. We did have a May trip booked; however, our tickets were never extended because we got a refund as soon as they closed for our original check in day, and the December tickets are from a completely new package (purchased through Costco).


Well, now my ticket has been extended to 9/26/21 as well, so both our tickets have been extended. I try not to let myself get pulled onto all the baseless speculation, but I have to admit I'm a bit worried as to why they're extending tickets with start dates all the way in December. Between that, and ADRs currently unavailable with my ADR day only 10 days away, I'm starting to worry a bit. Silly me thinking I had months before I would have to start panicking about out trip all the way in December.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DPP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643



WOW! I was thinking they might do that but still dang. 

Well that likely goes my September trip.  I was on the free dining recovery offer for September and only did it for the free dining.  If that is being cancelled (and it looks like it is) then I have no reason for that trip.


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> WOW! I was thinking they might do that but still dang.
> 
> Well that likely goes my September trip.  I was on the free dining recovery offer for September and only did it for the free dining.  If that is being cancelled (and it looks like it is) then I have no reason for that trip.


Use that 35% off to rebook!


----------



## mshanson3121

Forgive me for asking, I haven't been able to follow closely the last week or so, but did Universals plans get state approval? If so, how long did it take?


----------



## mhautz

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


So, the phased reopening is planned until September 2021?  Wow.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> Use that 35% off to rebook!



I have a trip scheduled in January for marathon weekend.   Will need to reach out to my TA and see if that can be applied to that one.  Not today though - it's not till January and we know what phones and stuff are like right now.  I'll check with her in a week or two.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> WOW! I was thinking they might do that but still dang.
> 
> Well that likely goes my September trip.  I was on the free dining recovery offer for September and only did it for the free dining.  If that is being cancelled (and it looks like it is) then I have no reason for that trip.



Should we assume the Sept 2021 date is a big typo?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> So, the phased reopening is planned until September 2021?  Wow.



I think that date is simply for the extension of the tickets. I don’t think free dining was able to be booked all that way out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643



Uh, they’re refunding DDP up until 2021?!? Yikes.

Lines up with those ticket extension dates, right?


----------



## Yooperroo

mhautz said:


> So, the phased reopening is planned until September 2021?  Wow.


But, you can't book dining plans for Sept 2021. They have released packages for 2021 yet. Right? So is that a typo and should read 2020? Where did this even come from?


----------



## SMRT-1

mshanson3121 said:


> Forgive me for asking, I haven't been able to follow closely the last week or so, but did Universals plans get state approval? If so, how long did it take?


IIRC, Universal presented the proposal last Thursday, and it was approved by the task force and then the OC Mayor that same day, with the Governor approving it the next day on Friday.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Should we assume the Sept 2021 date is a big typo?



That is when tickets are being extended to so no i don't think it's a typo.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yooperroo said:


> But, you can't book dining plans for Sept 2021. They have released packages for 2021 yet. Right? So is that a typo and should read 2020? Where did this even come from?



Tickets were extended to September 2021 today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Never a dull moment around here.


----------



## CastAStone

Yooperroo said:


> But, you can't book dining plans for Sept 2021. They have released packages for 2021 yet. Right? So is that a typo and should read 2020? Where did this even come from?


I believe DVC can add dining 11 months out 

(edited for clarity)


----------



## mshanson3121

mhautz said:


> So, the phased reopening is planned until September 2021?  Wow.



I'm guessing a typo


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I think that date is simply for the extension of the tickets. I don’t think free dining was able to be booked all that way out.



Yeah I think basically ALL FPs, ADRs, hard tickets, and DDPs are being cancelled and they are going to start off with a clean slate accross the board.   Don't think the dates really matter.  Looks like just a complete reset.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Tickets were extended to September 2021 today.



Well that doesn't bode well for our June 2021 trip, hoping for normalcy


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Well that doesn't bode well for our June 2021 trip, hoping for normalcy



Don’t read too much into it. It’s not even an official link yet. Let’s see what WDW actually sends out.


----------



## CogsworthTN

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


Will the cancellation of ADR’s happen for trip reservations in the later months like October and November?  I could kick myself for booking airfare today for my November trip. My southwest funds were good until next year and now since I have used them if I cancel flight now, I will lose the money (the original booking was made in October 2019 for March trip)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Yeah I think basically ALL FPs, ADRs, hard tickets, and DDPs are being cancelled and they are going to start off with a clean slate accross the board.   Don't think the dates really matter.  Looks like just a complete reset.



Hope so, and it’s not a reflection on how long they feel they can’t operate restaurants/parks somewhat normally. What gives me pause is changing Free Dining to 35% off instead.

Leads me to believe they are not confident they can deliver on the DDP for a loooong time.


----------



## mshanson3121

SMRT-1 said:


> IIRC, Universal presented the proposal last Thursday, and it was approved by the task force and then the OC Mayor that same day, with the Governor approving it the next day on Friday.



Okay that's what I though. Why the hold up on Disney I wonder?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Guys please take a breath. Try to have patience for official word. I know it’s hard. I have a trip next May. I get it. Let’s not go off the rails.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Well that doesn't bode well for our June 2021 trip, hoping for normalcy



They are just trying to reset the board so they don't have any outstanding ADRs, FPs, DDP, etc out there in what will be modified conditions but they don't know how long things will be modified so better to just reset Everything, start with the "new normal" and they can always add stuff from there.  By June 2021 things could be normal.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643



Makes sense. Its really the only fair way.

I'm a little afraid this new reservation system is here to stay. I bet at some point you can pay extra to reserve 2 parks in a day...


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm guessing a typo


I mean it could be real, but I stand by my skepticism.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Double post sorry


----------



## Yooperroo

Yeah that person dropped that bomb on two different threads over there and then ghosted. People have asked where it's come from and he/she is not responding.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Makes sense. Its really the only fair way.
> 
> I'm a little afraid this new reservation system is here to stay. I bet at some point you can pay extra to reserve 2 parks in a day...



It could be a ticket add on with a cute name. Park Hopper sounds like it could catch on.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So am I understanding correctly that if we assume that to be true, there is no recovery if you were impacted but not on a free dining reservation? So basically, impacted once but not twice?

There was a lot to unpack in that


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hope so, and it’s not a reflection on how long they feel they can’t operate restaurants/parks somewhat normally. What gives me pause is changing Free Dining to 35% off instead.
> 
> Leads me to believe they are not confident they can deliver on the DDP for a loooong time.



I think this is also the park reservation system and new hours. They had issues with people with ADRs at times parks were not open (and maybe too many ADRs for lowered capacity). Also if park reservations are only one park a day then what if you want to go to DHS but have ADR in Epcot. 

This kind of reset removes all those issues and puts things back at square 1.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> It could be a ticket add on with a cute name. Park Hopper sounds like it could catch on.



Exactly!


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Makes sense. Its really the only fair way.
> 
> I'm a little afraid this new reservation system is here to stay. I bet at some point you can pay extra to reserve 2 parks in a day...



Agree. No way they're going to go to this effort/invest this money for something they'll just reverse again later.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does the poster have a history over there?


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


Any idea where this was taken from? So interesting!

We have free dining from the recovery offer but understand things change. My only question is if we want to keep our August reservation even without dining (big if at this point) can we, or will the whole reservation automatically be canceled for rebook? The fact that it says “rebook” instead of something like ‘35% off a future stay’ is interesting to me. Just thinking out loud. If it’s even real/finalized.


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> Guys please take a breath. Try to have patience for official word. I know it’s hard. I have a trip next May. I get it. Let’s not go off the rails.


I AM SO FAR FROM THE RAILS I CAN NO LONGER SEE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but really tho, it’ll be interesting to see the real news. Considering the plan isnt even approved by desantis yet.


----------



## JacknSally

CogsworthTN said:


> Will the cancellation of ADR’s happen for trip reservations in the later months like October and November?  I could kick myself for booking airfare today for my November trip. My southwest funds were good until next year and now since I have used them if I cancel flight now, I will lose the money (the original booking was made in October 2019 for March trip)


*
Just wanted to say HEY fellow-TN-November-traveler-who-also-booked-SW-flights-today!  *


----------



## Rebma512

Where’s Remy?!


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> I AM SO FAR FROM THE RAILS I CAN NO LONGER SEE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but really tho, it’ll be interesting to see the real news. Considering the plan isnt even approved by desantis yet.



Girl everyone is like it’s Armageddon. Come on, now. Things will evolve over time.


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> Girl everyone is like it’s Armageddon. Come on, now. Things will evolve over time.


Don’t you know, everything you read on the internet is fact?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Rebma512 said:


> Where’s Remy?!



Were restaurants in France allowed to open yet? Maybe he’s busy.


----------



## casaya95

Just caught up on the thread, and honestly, I've been cheerleading for Disney throughout the whole process, but honestly feeling sick to my stomach right now. If all of my ADRs, DDP, and FPs were cancelled, that would definitely be my tipping point. Masks? Cool. Reduced hours. Totally understandable. While that would also be understandable, having to start all over would just be kind of a disaster.

Hopefully this isn't official, but I have a bad feeling it's going to be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

@CastAStone you better come back before the pitchforks come out!!!


----------



## CogsworthTN

JacknSally said:


> *Just wanted to say HEY fellow-TN-November-traveler-who-also-booked-SW-flights-today!  *


----------



## WonderlandisReality

SaintsManiac said:


> Tickets were extended to September 2021 today.


Mine still say 12/15/2020


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> @CastAStone you better come back before the pitchforks come out!!!


I’m here what do you want to know! I’ve been trying to source it myself I *think* it’s from a DVC page that I can’t see. That poster at WDWMagic is a reasonably reliable source. Len Testa of Touring Plans posted about 10 minutes before that, cryptically, (paraphrasing now) “look for an update to the Disney Parks Blog any minute”


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> Mine still say 12/15/2020



It’s been slow.


----------



## Krandor

I'd like to think this was some guy trying to stir things up but the problem is it makes too much sense to do.  With reduced hours and  IF reservations are one park only then some existing FPs and ADRs  become problems.  Either need to selectively cancel them or just clean the slate.  I even speculated either this morning or last night that clearing the board of FPs and ADRs made sense.   DDP in there too seems odd but that could just be reduced restaurant capacity and fewer restaurants open.  

If the wdwmagic guy is a troll he did at least pick something that would make sense to do.   We'll see how things fall out.


----------



## e_yerger

Honestly, this may make this more fair. Days of future past, or similar touring to Disneyland. I AM HERE FOR IT!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

casaya95 said:


> Just caught up on the thread, and honestly, I've been cheerleading for Disney throughout the whole process, but honestly feeling sick to my stomach right now. If all of my ADRs, DDP, and FPs were cancelled, that would definitely be my tipping point. Masks? Cool. Reduced hours. Totally understandable. While that would also be understandable, having to start all over would just be kind of a disaster.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't official, but I have a bad feeling it's going to be.



Even if this particular report isn’t true right now, I think it’s something you have to be prepared for possibly happening to a trip this summer.

I think it might be a good idea to emotionally detach from existing plans a bit. They could absolutely pull FP across the board, keep restaurants closed or change them completely, and really turn what we know about park touring on its head.


----------



## Farro

Sept 2021 has to be wrong though. You can't buy tickets yet for 2021 and they think dining won't be back until October 2021? 

And I thought Chicago was strict!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Should we assume the Sept 2021 date is a big typo?


I wouldn’t.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Do what you must to my summer trip Disney, but leave my dream trip for the 50th out of this nonsense!

Sept 2021 is encroaching....


----------



## NJlauren

I saw the ADR news and DDP news posted by a travel agent early this morning in a Facebook group.  

Not sure if they actually were told that or what....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Sept 2021 has to be wrong though. You can't buy tickets yet for 2021 and they think dining won't be back until October 2021?
> 
> And I thought Chicago was strict!



I didn’t even connect that ticket extension to expiring right before October 1 2021 until you said October. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> Even if this particular report isn’t true right now, I think it’s something you have to be prepared for possibly happening to a trip this summer.
> 
> I think it might be a good idea to emotionally detach from existing plans a bit. They could absolutely pull FP across the board, keep restaurants closed or change them completely, and really turn what we know about park touring on its head.


Of course! And I will still continue to give Disney the benefit of the doubt, because they have to roll with the punches just like everyone else. My only issue with this whole thing is that we rebooked on the promise of a free DDP as a guest recovery measure, and if that's taken away, it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That's all.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

casaya95 said:


> Of course! And I will still continue to give Disney the benefit of the doubt, because they have to roll with the punches just like everyone else. My only issue with this whole thing is that we rebooked on the promise of a free DDP as a guest recovery measure, and if that's taken away, it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That's all.



If the post is accurate, 35% is a great discount. At least there’s that?


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I wouldn’t.



Agreed.  Tickets are being extended to Sep 2021 and this announcement covers through sep 2021.  Summers are the 50th will start Oct 20201.   Dates line up too nicely.


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> If the post is accurate, 35% is a great discount. At least there’s that?


Right, but we won't be able to go again until 2022; unless I missed something it looked like it was only for a limited time.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> If the post is accurate, 35% is a great discount. At least there’s that?



I'm pretty sure that is the percentage impacted Aulani guests got, if that means anything.


----------



## cakebaker

Maybe I’m missing something, and I’m certainly not defending them because I think they’re wrong from the beginning on this deal, but did anyone expect they wouldn’t cancel all adrs and FP’s? They’ve got a reservation system now. You can’t guarantee you’ll get into a park to make your adr or FP. They can’t guarantee you’ll have a particular restaurant to eat at. All I know is I’m feeling more sure by the minute that not going is the right choice. If you go now, be prepared for anything to not happen.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Maybe I’m missing something, and I’m certainly not defending them because I think they’re wrong from the beginning on this deal, but did anyone expect they wouldn’t cancel all adrs and FP’s? They’ve got a reservation system now. You can’t guarantee you’ll get into a park to make your adr or FP. They can’t guarantee you’ll have a particular restaurant to eat at. All I know is I’m feeling more sure by the minute that not going is the right choice. If you go now, be prepared for anything to not happen.



I speculated eithe last night or this morning about possible doing that. Eliminates a lot of "what about this situation?" Issues.


----------



## Funfire240

Could the September 2021 date be due to overseas booking? Doesn't the UK for example book free dining a year in advance?  I could be wrong but that might make a difference??


----------



## DebbieB

Yooperroo said:


> But, you can't book dining plans for Sept 2021. They have released packages for 2021 yet. Right? So is that a typo and should read 2020? Where did this even come from?



UK can.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Maybe I’m missing something, and I’m certainly not defending them because I think they’re wrong from the beginning on this deal, but did anyone expect they wouldn’t cancel all adrs and FP’s? They’ve got a reservation system now. You can’t guarantee you’ll get into a park to make your adr or FP. They can’t guarantee you’ll have a particular restaurant to eat at. All I know is I’m feeling more sure by the minute that not going is the right choice. If you go now, be prepared for anything to not happen.



Welcome to the pessimistic side. We have cookies.


----------



## cakebaker

casaya95 said:


> Of course! And I will still continue to give Disney the benefit of the doubt, because they have to roll with the punches just like everyone else. My only issue with this whole thing is that we rebooked on the promise of a free DDP as a guest recovery measure, and if that's taken away, it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That's all.


Lots of people rebooked that have already lost their recovery booking with no recourse. They won’t get a 35% discount.


----------



## CastAStone

casaya95 said:


> Of course! And I will still continue to give Disney the benefit of the doubt, because they have to roll with the punches just like everyone else. My only issue with this whole thing is that we rebooked on the promise of a free DDP as a guest recovery measure, and if that's taken away, it just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That's all.


It’s tough to offer the dining plan if there isn’t going to be enough dining, and so I think they’re a bit stuck.


----------



## JPM4

This is def the less fun version of stalking the  galaxy’s edge AP preview thread from last summer.


----------



## Vern60

cakebaker said:


> Maybe I’m missing something, and I’m certainly not defending them because I think they’re wrong from the beginning on this deal, but did anyone expect they wouldn’t cancel all adrs and FP’s? They’ve got a reservation system now. You can’t guarantee you’ll get into a park to make your adr or FP. They can’t guarantee you’ll have a particular restaurant to eat at. All I know is I’m feeling more sure by the minute that not going is the right choice. If you go now, be prepared for anything to not happen.


Except for getting your money back if you're not satisfied with your "magical experience" hehe


----------



## rteetz

News is coming


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> It’s tough to offer the dining plan if there isn’t going to be enough dining, and so I think they’re a bit stuck.



Sure for next few months, but through Sept 2021? Now that is where I think that they would be acting ridiculous.


----------



## casaya95

cakebaker said:


> Lots of people rebooked that have already lost their recovery booking with no recourse. They won’t get a 35% discount.


Okay, but that was their choice. I can still be upset about the possibility about my vacation possibly getting radically changed. I knew going in that would be the case, but the optics just don't look great imo.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> Lots of people rebooked that have already lost their recovery booking with no recourse. They won’t get a 35% discount.


AP here booked with a ticketless package - room & dining. Looking forward to the refund on my dining, but disappointed I wont get a 35% offer for future travel.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> News is coming


 These 3 words coming from you give me anxiety.


----------



## andyman8

Friends, I'd watch the DPB...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> News is coming



GAAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> It’s tough to offer the dining plan if there isn’t going to be enough dining, and so I think they’re a bit stuck.



Agreed.  WDW's biggest mistake in all this was that free dining recovery deal.  That has come back to bite them big time. Was shocked they offered it especially starting June 1 (even though I knew I was not going to touch a June or JUly date).  Definitely has turned out to be a really bad decision.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Friends, I'd watch the DPB...



Sneaky Disney finally found a use for that thing during this.


----------



## Anna_Sh

CastAStone said:


> It’s tough to offer the dining plan if there isn’t going to be enough dining, and so I think they’re a bit stuck.


And they have to be prepared for the hopefully mythical “second wave” that could mess everything up AGAIN.  Even if it doesn’t happen, they have to have plans in place to deal with it.  It’s probably smart on their part to disappoint everyone all at once now to avoid doing it slowly month after month.


----------



## e_yerger

Wow i havent felt this much anxiety since yesterday at 9:58am est.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> News is coming



Can you edit in a "(good)" or "(bad)" to that comment please?


----------



## e_yerger

Krandor said:


> Can you edit in a "(good)" or "(bad)" to that comment please?


Emotions are relative to the person.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> News is coming



*You really can't do this kind of thing, don't you know we're fragile?*


----------



## Vern60

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> These 3 words coming from you give me anxiety.


Don't sweat it, Rteetz comes out with multiple news items every day.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Welcome to the pessimistic side. We have cookies.


Thank you, I feel right at home. It took a lot to get me here, but they finally did it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sorry @SaintsManiac, we don’t even know what rails are anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> Can you edit in a "(good)" or "(bad)" to that comment please?


Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think


----------



## Krandor

Anna_Sh said:


> And they have to be prepared for the hopefully mythical “second wave” that could mess everything up AGAIN.  Even if it doesn’t happen, they have to have plans in place to deal with it.  It’s probably smart on their part to disappoint everyone all at once now to avoid doing it slowly month after month.



Which makes me wonder if this is more then a reset but for now removing all the "advanced planning" that goes typically with disney "under further notice".  No more ADR at 180 and FP at 60/30 days.   That way IF something happens and they need to make changes (shut down, close some restaurants, etc) they have the flexibility to do so.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think



Besides to expect the unexpected I'm not really sure what to expect anymore.


----------



## e_yerger

Krandor said:


> Which makes me wonder if this is more then a reset but for now removing all the "advanced planning" that goes typically with disney "under further notice".  No more ADR at 180 and FP at 60/30 days.   That way IF something happens and they need to make changes (shut down, close some restaurants, etc) they have the flexibility to do so.


And makes touring much easier


----------



## e_yerger

BRING. MAXPASS. TO. DISNEY. WORLD. !!!!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think



*Coming tonight or tomorrow or...?




*


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> BRING. MAXPASS. TO. DISNEY. WORLD. !!!!


It’s not that.


----------



## casaya95

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Besides to expect the unexpected I'm not really sure what to expect anymore.


I've always been a fan of Big Brother, but guess this experience has proven I am not great at expecting the unexpected lol.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think



Probably true.  Likely just things people don't want to hear but know are probably coming.


----------



## osufeth24

Friday news dumps are rarely a good thing.  Usually you dump the bad news on friday's


----------



## SarahC97

Ummm...so if I booked free dining my whole reservation will be cancelled and I can't go? Or will I be able to rebook for the same dates?


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think



When???? Do we have time to go grab a snack? Or is this more of a "Friday dump"?


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Coming tonight or tomorrow or...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Could be either. I’d just go with soon.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> It’s not that.


Oh i’m sure it’s not but ya girl can dream, right??!


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Besides to *expect the unexpected* I'm not really sure what to expect anymore.



*Wrong network! Big Brother is on CBS.   *


----------



## hereforthechurros

casaya95 said:


> Just caught up on the thread, and honestly, I've been cheerleading for Disney throughout the whole process, but honestly feeling sick to my stomach right now. If all of my ADRs, DDP, and FPs were cancelled, that would definitely be my tipping point. Masks? Cool. Reduced hours. Totally understandable. While that would also be understandable, having to start all over would just be kind of a disaster.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't official, but I have a bad feeling it's going to be.


I get why they’re doing it. It’s the only way to make things sort of fair. Meaning if everyone is affected in some way, then we’re all in the same boat vs.  some of us benefiting from this and others not. Everyone back to an even playing field. Plus the reservation system sounds like it won’t be set up for advanced FPs and ADRs as it’s a day to day setup.

I’d like to think it didn’t have to be handled this way but who knows.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think


List of resorts not re-opening....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> It’s not that.



Disney scientists have been quietly working on a vaccine, and it is now ready for the masses.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Could be either. I’d just go with soon.



So that's a no to the snacks then huh


----------



## casaya95

Spaceguy55 said:


> List of resorts not re-opening....


I hope so!


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney scientists have been quietly working on a vaccine, and it is now ready for the masses.


The vaccine is made of pixie dust and the odor from the monorail.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I’m going to hyperventilate, stroke, pee my pants or something. Seriously more stressful than actually swabbing patients in the COVID tent.


----------



## e_yerger

Listen, it’s almost my bedtime. I gotta know if i gotta stay up tonight or not.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> The vaccine is made of pixie dust and the odor from the monorail.



Odor from the monorail can fix any problem, don’t knock it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Do I have time to pour wine?


----------



## chasgoose

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hope so, and it’s not a reflection on how long they feel they can’t operate restaurants/parks somewhat normally. What gives me pause is changing Free Dining to 35% off instead.
> 
> Leads me to believe they are not confident they can deliver on the DDP for a loooong time.



I think also its going to come in connection with a massive reconsideration of planning dates in terms of when and how things like ADRs and FP+ can or will be made. They don't know when it will be safe to go fully back to normal (a vaccine or other solution could come in January or it could come in June). Disney likely is going to want maximum flexibility on its end so it doesn't get caught promising its guests too much and failing to deliver.

The current setup existed because it benefitted Disney to know and be able to have some idea of what its guests would be doing in advance and plan accordingly. With such a complicated operation, that data allowed Disney to operate far more nimbly than it ever could and reduce costs without reducing guest experience. FP+ and the ADR windows allowed Disney both the ability to use its resources more efficiently and accommodate more visitors, which is almost certainly why the Theme Parks division has become one of its most profitable business lines. While the ADR/FP+/Magic Bands/MDE operations did also streamline things for guests and made their experiences better if they knew how best to work with them and could plan ahead, these innovations were always about what Disney stood to gain from an operations perspective from the massive data gathering it provided about a significant portion of its guests. Unfortunately, all of that data gathering from past ADRs/FP+/Magic Bands is useless for the next year or two and they are going to have to wing it until things get back to normal or at least we have a better sense of how COVID-19 will ultimately play out/a vaccine is delivered. Until then, even though Disney will still be doing everything in its power to feed its data gathering operations, 180 day ADR windows or even 60 day FP+ (or whatever replacement they come up with)/park reservation windows are going to be unlikely, because its going to be nearly impossible for Disney to know what they can deliver that far out (especially at first/if we have a second wave). 

This is almost certainly why Disney is going to be loath to release more specifics and details than they have to for the next year or so and things are going to be far more touch and go. Things will likely get back to "normal" sooner than September 2021, but I doubt things are going to be very "predictable" until COVID-19 is either fully under control or reduced to more predictable and vaccinable patterns like the seasonal flu. Especially for people who frequent these boards, used to and enjoying meticulously planning (or at least using the tips and tricks learned here to craft the experience that works best for them) it totally sucks not to be able to have certainty about what, for many, such an expensive vacation will actually look like, but I do think that Disney's theme park operations team is second to none, and that once they start actually letting guests back in (in whatever specific form that may be) the learning curve will be very steep and they will adapt quickly going forward.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney scientists have been quietly working on a vaccine, and it is now ready for the masses.


*
3 rides on Living with the Land cures covid and heals the soul.*


----------



## Krandor

casaya95 said:


> I've always been a fan of Big Brother, but guess this experience has proven I am not great at expecting the unexpected lol.



Big Brother themselves had to expect the unexpected when BB Canada got shut down in the middle of their season due to COVID.    Everything is in flux.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is it fair to say if we were refreshing a certain annoying website to see news, said website could be uploading it on the hour in about 5 minutes?


----------



## cakebaker

casaya95 said:


> Okay, but that was their choice. I can still be upset about the possibility about my vacation possibly getting radically changed. I knew going in that would be the case, but the optics just don't look great imo.


How was it their choice? They got cancelled. I think it stinks too, but it really stinks that those who just booked a different date don’t get the really great 35% off that others who booked later do. That discount rivals the best AP discounts. I’d be really irked if I was in that boat.


----------



## mshanson3121

e_yerger said:


> Listen, it’s almost my bedtime. I gotta know if i gotta stay up tonight or not.



Stay up. Caffeine and chocolate, lots of it


----------



## e_yerger

chasgoose said:


> I think also its going to come in connection with a massive reconsideration of planning dates in terms of when and how things like ADRs and FP+ can or will be made. They don't know when it will be safe to go fully back to normal (a vaccine or other solution could come in January or it could come in June). Disney likely is going to want maximum flexibility on its end so it doesn't get caught promising its guests too much and failing to deliver.
> 
> The current setup existed because it benefitted Disney to know and be able to have some idea of what its guests would be doing in advance and plan accordingly. With such a complicated operation, that data allowed Disney to operate far more nimbly than it ever could and reduce costs without reducing guest experience. FP+ and the ADR windows allowed Disney both the ability to use its resources more efficiently and accommodate more visitors, which is almost certainly why the Theme Parks division has become one of its most profitable business lines. While the ADR/FP+/Magic Bands/MDE operations did also streamline things for guests and made their experiences better if they knew how best to work with them and could plan ahead, these innovations were always about what Disney stood to gain from an operations perspective from the massive data gathering it provided about a significant portion of its guests. Unfortunately, all of that data gathering from past ADRs/FP+/Magic Bands is useless for the next year or two and they are going to have to wing it until things get back to normal or at least we have a better sense of how COVID-19 will ultimately play out/a vaccine is delivered. Until then, even though Disney will still be doing everything in its power to feed its data gathering operations, 180 day ADR windows or even 60 day FP+ (or whatever replacement they come up with)/park reservation windows are going to be unlikely, because its going to be nearly impossible for Disney to know what they can deliver that far out (especially at first/if we have a second wave).
> 
> This is almost certainly why Disney is going to be loath to release more specifics and details than they have to for the next year or so and things are going to be far more touch and go. Things will likely get back to "normal" sooner than September 2021, but I doubt things are going to be very "predictable" until COVID-19 is either fully under control or reduced to more predictable and vaccinable patterns like the seasonal flu. Especially for people who frequent these boards, used to and enjoying meticulously planning (or at least using the tips and tricks learned here to craft the experience that works best for them) it totally sucks not to be able to have certainty about what, for many, such an expensive vacation will actually look like, but I do think that Disney's theme park operations team is second to none, and that once they start actually letting guests back in (in whatever specific form that may be) the learning curve will be very steep and they will adapt quickly going forward.


Can i get a tl;dr on this? Too stressed to read. Must refresh. Constant refreshing.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Being reported on multiple sites & through travel agents on twitter: https://mickeyblog.com/2020/05/28/w...es-new-reservations-system-being-implemented/


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think



Desantis approved the proposal?


----------



## osufeth24

The virus saw the eyesore on I4, and said, aight Imma head out now


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Tin foil hat time!
My guesses for what could possibly be in whatever we are about to get smacked with:

1. Which non-DVC resorts are reopening (if any)
2. Doing away with current FP system
3. Keeping FP system but everyone has to start over
4. Doing away with all ADRs, everyone needs to start over
5. No dining plans
6. No dining plans except CS
7. Announcement of recovery offer


----------



## Spridell

Is it this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266167985997316098


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> Desantis approved the proposal?


No that’s not news worthy


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think


I can't believe I'm saying this but the thought of all ADRs and FPs going away is very freeing. Maybe we will have the spontaneous Disney experience we fell in love with as a family years ago. I can get behind that.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Is it this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266167985997316098


Part of it


----------



## mhautz

I shiver with antici.....


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Do I have time to pour wine?



There is always time to pour wine. Always.


----------



## e_yerger

runjulesrun said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but the thought of all ADRs and FPs going away is very freeing. Maybe we will have the spontaneous Disney experience we fell in love with as a family years ago. I can get behind that.


SAME. HERE!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> Is it this?



We already had a freak out over this one, we got it from WDWmagic via @CastAStone


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it fair to say if we were refreshing a certain annoying website to see news, said website could be uploading it on the hour in about 5 minutes?



*We're all going to break DPB tonight. They haven't gotten this much traffic since the Illuminations farewell.*


----------



## e_yerger

mhautz said:


> I shiver with antici.....


pation


----------



## JacknSally

mhautz said:


> I shiver with antici.....



*PATION!*


----------



## casaya95

cakebaker said:


> How was it their choice? They got cancelled. I think it stinks too, but it really stinks that those who just booked a different date don’t get the really great 35% off that others who booked later do. That discount rivals the best AP discounts. I’d be really irked if I was in that boat.


Sorry, I misread your initial post! I thought you were talking about people who had rebooked to other dates and then cancelled on their own. Apologies.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Part of it



Only part???..


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Clarity maybe? It’s not something unexpected I don’t think


Is it this? Because people here did NOT enjoy the news.


CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Anyone else refreshing the DPB like it is some kind of black Friday special?


----------



## casaya95

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Anyone else refreshing the DPB like it is some kind of black Friday special?


Guilty!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I really thought it was going to pop up on the hour.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Only part???..


More news should come in the coming days.


----------



## e_yerger

Would Disney announce big news like this after 9pm est?  what time do phone lines close?


----------



## Spaceguy55

nite nite


----------



## casaya95

rteetz said:


> More news should come in the coming days.


So are you saying this whole post will be made in separate announcements possibly? Could be a very shrewd move on Disney's part.


----------



## UOAP

Krandor said:


> I don't think it is that others are more prepared but disney is a larger place with more moving Parts then either of those. The majority of questions people have wouldn't apply to either of those. As an example, six flags says we are doing reservations based on membership level. Done. With disney you get questions like "what if I have an AP and have booked a resort but haven't bought tickets. Do I get a reservation?" Or "is a reservation good for one park or can I hop" or "what if I have reservation at one park and ADR at another" or "What if I had a FP that is now outside of new park hours" or simply "what is resort transportation (or transportation from TTC to MK) going to look like" etc etc.
> 
> Disney is more complicated due to FPs, multiple resorts, DVC, ADRs and all of that  which six flags or universal don't have to deal with.


I think this is absolutely true and it seems like the chickens are coming home to roost. Disney never needed to become so complicated in the first place.


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> More news should come in the coming days.


*rubs crystal ball*


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> More news should come in the coming days.


I will appreciate when they can tell us who gets to come who doesn’t. Because we all can’t go. Hopefully that’s sooner than later.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> More news should come in the coming days.



*DAYS?*


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> More news should come in the coming days.


Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I really hope this discount applies to next summer.. I've already moved on and booked at the Bellagio for 25% price of my Pop room.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Part of it



That isn't all of it? Wow. 

Only other thing i can think of is information on what resorts, restaurants, rides, etc. are going to open or not.


----------



## CastAStone

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh where's Sven when you need him


1-407-W-DISNEY


----------



## abnihon

JPM4 said:


> This is def the less fun version of stalking the  galaxy’s edge AP preview thread from last summer.



I thought the same thing.  Lol.  This all seems  familiar yet sad instead of exciting.
Part of me feels I should be a part of it like I felt the need to be a part of opening weekend of Pandora and opening week of SWGE at DL.  
I have a reservation for July 11th and could join in!
But the logical part of me says I’m better off not dragging my husband and son into the unknown and just go to the beach and stalk disboards from there!


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> News is coming


Sounds a little too much like “Winter is coming...”


----------



## rteetz

casaya95 said:


> So are you saying this whole post will be made in separate announcements possibly? Could be a very shrewd move on Disney's part.


No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


----------



## Violetspider

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him?


He's persona non grata around here.


----------



## gottalovepluto

NJlauren said:


> I saw the ADR news and DDP news posted by a travel agent early this morning in a Facebook group.
> 
> Not sure if they actually were told that or what....


TAs have not been told anything


----------



## casaya95

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


Got your drift


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....



Oh no not that again. I've enjoyed the lack of basketball talk around here this afternoon!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> That isn't all of it? Wow.
> 
> Only other thing i can think of is information on what resorts, restaurants, rides, etc. are going to open or not.


It really would be best for them to dump a whole bunch of specifics now and let the chips fall where they may rather than this piecemeal business.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My last trip last fall was honestly perfect in so many ways. I kept saying to DH I think we hit our Disney peak lol, the stars just kept aligning. I’m looking back on that trip even more fondly now.  I just feel sad for my kids our family trip is the one that has been impacted by all this.

What the heck is WDW going to look like by the time we get back??


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Agreed.  Tickets are being extended to Sep 2021 and this announcement covers through sep 2021.  Summers are the 50th will start Oct 20201.   Dates line up too nicely.


If they postpone the 50th until 20201....


----------



## Farro

Gosh. At this point I'm actually nervous I won't be able to stay at Gran Destino next May because it will be closed because Disney still won't be at capacity!


----------



## SJMajor67

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


So LeBron finally chose his resort? Got it.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....



*Ohhhh. Are they sticking with the June 1 announcement plan? Is Monday soon?*


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


 I don’t need to be an insider to be pretty sure where this is headed.


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> If they postpone the 50th until *20201*....



I'm not even sure planet earth will still be around by that year!


----------



## e_yerger

Is anyone else burnt out?


----------



## casaya95

e_yerger said:


> Is anyone else burnt out?


ME!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> My last trip last fall was honestly perfect in so many ways. I kept saying to DH I think we hit our Disney peak lol, the stars just kept aligning. I’m looking back on that trip even more fondly now.  I just feel sad for my kids our family trip is the one that has been impacted by all this.
> 
> What the heck is WDW going to look like by the time we get back??



Our last trip was horrible.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Gosh. At this point I'm actually nervous I won't be able to stay at Gran Destino next May because it will be closed because Disney still won't be at capacity!


Perhaps, but SO much could change between now and May that I wouldn’t follow this too closely.

In fact, any 2021 trips should probably assume only some of this will apply to them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SJMajor67 said:


> So LeBron finally chose his resort? Got it.



I’d tell them I want 30 stays in 30 days finishing with the castle, like the bucket list family.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....



Thanks for the riddle gollum.


----------



## JacknSally

*OK, y'all, but seriously - someone is watching the DPB traffic live or will check it tomorrow and will NOT be able to figure out what the spike around 9pm EDT was caused by and I am CRACKING UP at the thought.   *


----------



## cakebaker

casaya95 said:


> Sorry, I misread your initial post! I thought you were talking about people who had rebooked to other dates and then cancelled on their own. Apologies.


 I understand your frustration and absolutely sympathize. I’m just saying there are more than a few who walked away with nothing but a pocketful of disappointment. 

As for me, I sit here with $3500 in Disney gift cards and an AP voucher not worth the paper it’s printed on. 

You can bet when the dust settles, Disney and I will be having a chat about a refund on that AP. Enough is enough.


----------



## Leigh L

e_yerger said:


> Is anyone else burnt out?


Yep! Getting there lol
I had just finally gotten the last dining reservation we'd wanted..


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Even if this particular report isn’t true right now, I think it’s something you have to be prepared for possibly happening to a trip this summer.
> 
> I think it might be a good idea to emotionally detach from existing plans a bit. They could absolutely pull FP across the board, keep restaurants closed or change them completely, and really turn what we know about park touring on its head.


Which was the exact message they sent in that Disney Parks Blog post from last week. Basically they were saying if you are coming anytime soon, be prepared for things to change at a moment’s notice. I could see them not wanting to have the dining plan if dining capacity is too limited to guarantee people will be able to use it fully.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am going to take my heartburn and go to bed. My anxiety and I will be back around 3AM following some vivid and somewhat symbolic nightmares involving this thread. Can someone post a cliff’s notes after midnight edt so I have some chance of being coherent at work in the morning?


----------



## Quackers600

I’m just going to take a wild guess and say we’ll find out what resort(s?) will be utilized by the NBA and perhaps which resorts may not open at all because they’d like to consolidate some of the reservations.  More than likely leaning towards learning more about the NBA information.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


@rteetz, remember the good old days when we would be pushing to get the News Round Up thread to 1,000 pages for the year? This one will get there in about 2 1/2 months! It’s got to be crazy for you as a Moderator!


----------



## e_yerger

Listen, all i gotta know is if california grill will be open. I need my filet and kazan roll.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

cakebaker said:


> I don’t need to be an insider to be pretty sure where this is headed.


Resort_s_...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *OK, y'all, but seriously - someone is watching the DPB traffic live or will check it tomorrow and will NOT be able to figure out what the spike around 9pm EDT was caused by and I am CRACKING UP at the thought.  *



Boss!! I finally figured out a way to drive traffic to the blog!

What did you do???

...I, I don’t know.


----------



## Funfire240

DGsAtBLT said:


> My last trip last fall was honestly perfect in so many ways. I kept saying to DH I think we hit our Disney peak lol, the stars just kept aligning. I’m looking back on that trip even more fondly now.  I just feel sad for my kids our family trip is the one that has been impacted by all this.
> 
> What the heck is WDW going to look like by the time we get back??


I kept thinking this too - we went in Aug. with my parents and they brought my nieces and my dad was Veteran of the Day then a month later we took a surprise trip with just our kids to MNSSHP.  I'm bummed about BBB because DD ages out (yes she's 12 and loves going there - but no longer princess dresses)- but at least this past trip she finally got her wish and was able to do it with her 2 cousins so we can look back that it went out in a great way.  Not too long ago I helped my cousin plan her first trip for this coming December with her 3 kids - now I'm wondering what it will be like for them too


----------



## SJMajor67

e_yerger said:


> Is anyone else burnt out?


In all honesty, this is exciting. We are witnessing history and something I can tell my son about once he's older. 

Plus, everyone is making me laugh with their comments and my wife is giving me wierd looks (not like that is any different from any other day).


----------



## gottalovepluto

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him.


He’s been banished


----------



## e_yerger

JacknSally said:


> *OK, y'all, but seriously - someone is watching the DPB traffic live or will check it tomorrow and will NOT be able to figure out what the spike around 9pm EDT was caused by and I am CRACKING UP at the thought.  *


As someone who works in SEO, this is the funniest message all day.


----------



## runjulesrun

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him.


I hate to ask this but I keep seeing this reference to Sven. Can anyone point me to about what page I can find this? It seems to be epic and I need to catch up.


----------



## casaya95

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him.


Plot twist, Sven is lost in the woods.


----------



## skeeter31

I’m actually glad they’re going to cancel all the FPs and dining reservations. Begins to show people how different it’s going to be at the parks for the foreseeable future. Makes it easier to make the park reservations and not upset people by upsetting a FP or a dining reservation. I think too many people were still under the impression Disney was going to be business as usual for their summer trip this year.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm very confused right now...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Specialty NBA cupcakes? That’s it, right?


----------



## Cooper326

Long time lurker here!

If they are really cancelling the DDP through 2021, I really hope they change their credit card hold policy for Magic Band purchases. Half the appeal of the DDP for me was the option of pre-paying and not having to worry about duplicate holds/charges tying up my bank account or credit lines. Anybody have experience with this - Is it as bad as I’ve heard?

Oi vey!


----------



## JPM4

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....


I never liked lebron but if I find out he took my California grille adr I’m really not gonna like him!!!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Specialty NBA cupcakes? That’s it, right?



And a special edition Covid pin!!!


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Specialty NBA cupcakes? That’s it, right?



*Just think of the reopening cupcakes they're already working on.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> And a special edition Covid pin!!!



No trading it though.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> No trading it though.



*But it's so easy to trade!*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cooper326 said:


> Long time lurker here!
> 
> If they are really cancelling the DDP through 2021, I really hope they change their credit card hold policy for Magic Band purchases. Half the appeal of the DDP for me was the option of pre-paying and not having to worry about duplicate holds/charges tying up my bank account or credit lines. Anybody have experience with this - Is it as bad as I’ve heard?
> 
> Oi vey!



Oh lord that’s a whole other thread, dear.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Just think of the reopening cupcakes they're already working on.*



If it doesn’t have a mask don’t even bother.


----------



## JPM4

abnihon said:


> I thought the same thing.  Lol.  This all seems  familiar yet sad instead of exciting.
> Part of me feels I should be a part of it like I felt the need to be a part of opening weekend of Pandora and opening week of SWGE at DL.
> I have a reservation for July 11th and could join in!
> But the logical part of me says I’m better off not dragging my husband and son into the unknown and just go to the beach and stalk disboards from there!


I’m the same way. I have tons of banked miles and I’m looking at this soft opening wondering if they’ll open resorts and going hmmmm


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> No trading it though.


I know this is a joke, but I thought it was confirmed that only CMs can't pin trade. Is it everyone now?


----------



## e_yerger

I wish were all sitting in a room together in real life discussing this. Ya’ll are a funny group.

I may also miss social interaction.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

casaya95 said:


> I know this is a joke, but I thought it was confirmed that only CMs can't pin trade. Is it everyone now?



I guess they can’t really stop guests from trading each other. Is that what you meant?


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> I guess they can’t really stop guests from trading each other. Is that what you meant?


Yes.


----------



## casaya95

DPB JUST POSTED


----------



## Cooper326

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh lord that’s a whole other thread, dear.



Do I even want a link to the other thread? *sobs uncontrollably*

(Also feel free to delete if I’m steering the ship too far, mods)


----------



## andyman8

and there it is.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel all existing dining reservations and experience bookings, including Disney dining plans included in packages, through the end of the year. We will reopen dining and experience bookings with more limited numbers closer to when the parks reopen. We will also shift from a 180-day booking window to a *60-day booking window *for dining and experience bookings going forward to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits. 


!!!!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WAIT DOES THIS MEAN FASTPASS IS DEAD?!


----------



## JacknSally

casaya95 said:


> DPB JUST POSTED



*I had seriously given up for the night and the adrenaline was wearing off. I'm too old for this. *


----------



## KBoopaloo

Funfire240 said:


> I kept thinking this too - we went in Aug. with my parents and they brought my nieces and my dad was Veteran of the Day then a month later we took a surprise trip with just our kids to MNSSHP.  I'm bummed about BBB because DD ages out (yes she's 12 and loves going there - but no longer princess dresses)- but at least this past trip she finally got her wish and was able to do it with her 2 cousins so we can look back that it went out in a great way.  Not too long ago I helped my cousin plan her first trip for this coming December with her 3 kids - now I'm wondering what it will be like for them too


I had a trip planned in late February that I almost canceled because my travel companions could not go. Decided on a whim to still go on my own and things were already getting a little dicey by the end of my trip. But I had gorgeous weather and only did all the Disney things I love to do. Small World is my sentimental favorite ride and at Moonlight Magic I rode near the end of the event and I was the only person in the building other than the CMs. It was surreal! I flew home on 3/4, got back to work a few days later where we were already freaking out about our own closing plans. Closed my work down at the end of the day on 3/12 and the world’s been crazy ever since.
I am so thankful I talked myself into taking that trip alone because who even knows when I’ll be able to take anything that feels like a regular vacation again!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Good thing we pre-panicked over this.


----------



## e_yerger

Well i’m okay with this. But it will be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## JaxDad

JacknSally said:


> *Just think of the reopening cupcakes they're already working on.*


----------



## andyman8

Oh, this isn't everything. There's still more to come, but this is the bad news for the most part.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266177705848066048


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Good thing we pre-panicked over this.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Oh, this isn't everything. There's still more to come, but this is the bad news for the most part.


I think what’s next should give clarity on resort operations.


----------



## skeeter31

Yay! I’m excited. No FP actually entices me to want to go.
And dining it sounds like will be back, just closer to park opening once they know which restaurants will actually be open. 
But a full slate wipe for now.


----------



## kverdon

It’s up. No FP+ for the near future


----------



## Farro

End of year, not Sept 2021!!! Phew.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Well there goes the lightsaber and droid my kids have been saving up for for over a year!


----------



## tcherjen

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> These 3 words coming from you give me anxiety.


Me too!!
I have been stalking what you say for weeks!!!!


----------



## osufeth24

I don't hate the dining res being cut down to 60 days (especially if that stays permanent)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SJMajor67 said:


> Ugh. Where's Sven when you need him.



Sven/Finn/Flynn lucked out and is sitting in the castle suite having a beer and watching this whole darn thing play out!

Well played #SFF ....   Well played.


----------



## Remy is Up

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WAIT DOES THIS MEAN FASTPASS IS DEAD?!


No. Just being modified to a different  system to mamage crowds at each attraction.. This is all part of the new norm for the foreseeable future.  Get used to it. The 30 day window will start rolling early July once the first 3 phases of the plan goes into place. I wasn't joking yesterday when I posted. I laid it out for those who paid attention.


----------



## e_yerger

60 day dining window. Like Disneyland........... (just sayin’)


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WAIT DOES THIS MEAN FASTPASS IS DEAD?!


Basically 

Due to the HUGE impact having every ADR and FP cancelled through the rest of 2020 I'm sure MANY people will cancel their trips.  They will utilize VQ, and have people start over with ADR since some people were positively affected by the closure changes and some negatively affected. Now everyone starts over equally.


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Anyone else refreshing the DPB like it is some kind of black Friday special?


Not me, I was set free a couple of days ago. I’m just a bystander now. Well I do have 1 reservation left, but only so I can check in on all the reservation changes they keep making.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> That's what I was thinking



So if we’ve learned anything tonight, it’s to absolutely go off the rails because you will be prepared and calm when the real info gets out.


----------



## JacknSally

*So do we think the 9:20pm news dump was done for the sake and sanity of their poor phone CMs?*


----------



## Remy is Up

all e-commerce and reservatiions cms who were furloughed are back as of Sunday. They system itself should be ready by then


----------



## Spridell

Whats interesting is now in order to make dining reservations for restaurants inside the park you first must have a reservation for that day at the park. 

Gone are the days of making dining plans without having park tickets. 

This new way helps limit crowds and gives Disney a better picture of how many people will be in the parks on a certain day.


----------



## Quackers600

rteetz said:


> I think what’s next should give clarity on resort operations.


Are we looking at midday news or after market close news, the type TAs get around 6:00 PM?


----------



## e_yerger

Now to wait to read the comments on DPB.


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> *So do we think the 9:20pm news dump was done for the sake and sanity of their poor phone CMs?*


Phones stay open until 11pm EST


----------



## Leigh L

osufeth24 said:


> I don't hate the dining res being cut down to 60 days (especially if that stays permanent)


I'd be so good with that too, just wished they'd announced that last month before I started to stalk August ADRs and just yesterday got the last one we wanted 
(My family has never been planners, and Disney changed all that LOL. )


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> So if we’ve learned anything tonight, it’s to absolutely go off the rails because you will be prepared and calm when the real info gets out.



*Some of us live our lives like this, ma'am. It's the cool thing to do.

(OK it's the anxiety-ridden thing to do but sometimes it works out)*


----------



## SaintsManiac

LEAVE IT AT 60 DAYS, DISNEY. Leave it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I really hope we can still do the lightsaber and droid.


----------



## JacknSally

skeeter31 said:


> Phones stay open until 11pm EST



*Right but now they only have to field another 90 minutes of calls from whomever is still up and happens to see this, vs. ALLLLLL the calls they'd get if this came out early in the morning. Of course, it'll just start right back up tomorrow, but.*


----------



## JPM4

Is it too late for Craig,Pete and Rhyno to go live? Would love to hear their takes on this!


----------



## Remy is Up

SaintsManiac said:


> LEAVE IT AT 60 DAYS, DISNEY. Leave it.


You may get your wish


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> No something related, but not related will be part of this. Think the NBA....





cakebaker said:


> I don’t need to be an insider to be pretty sure where this is headed.





Come on....you have to give us more than that. 

We've all been guessing CSR and others for a while. If it's some big secret/announcement, it must mean that it is much, much worse.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> LEAVE IT AT 60 DAYS, DISNEY. Leave it.



90 was a messy when they dropped down to that, wasn’t it? So they moved back to 180? I only vaguely remember.


----------



## e_yerger

Remy is Up said:


> You may get your wish


Oh mah gawd i’d cry that’s music to my ears


----------



## Remy is Up

JPM4 said:


> Is it too late for Craig,Pete and Rhyno to go live? Would love to hear their takes on this!


Pete still thinks the parks are opening in June. Lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Affected guests will be contacted. We have free dining recovery booked for August so just watching email now. Will share details if/when anything comes through!


----------



## Jetku

Ugh this is devastating.

So much time and effort planning and crafting all the daily plans, dining plans, BBB, and fastpasses just for it all to go “poof” and to have to now compete with everyone else all over again to try to make a trip that works.

ugh.

I really thought they would cancel based on booking order


----------



## chasgoose

e_yerger said:


> Now to wait to read the comments on DPB.



Looks like comments either aren't working or DPB isn't allowing them on this post lol...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m actually good with 60 days ahead for dining!  Yay for one positive & here’s to many more!


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> I think what’s next should give clarity on resort operations.


Hopefully club level plans will be mentioned.


----------



## rteetz

Quackers600 said:


> Are we looking at midday news or after market close news, the type TAs get around 6:00 PM?


Unknown. It’s whenever the deal is finalized.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Unknown. It’s whenever the deal is finalized.



*Tomorrow or Monday? or tomorrow AND Monday?*


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

mmackeymouse said:


> Come on....you have to give us more than that.
> 
> We've all been guessing CSR and others for a while. If it's some big secret/announcement, it must mean that it is much, much worse.


I think part is that it is plural resorts possibly for NBA?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Quackers600 said:


> Are we looking at midday news or after market close news, the type TAs get around 6:00 PM?


They took a little bit of a hit today. I can’t imagine this news helping but we’ll see. NBA news should help.


----------



## cakebaker

CogsworthTN said:


> Hopefully club level plans will be mentioned.



Pretty sure it’ll include something about lunch bags and rice krispy bars....


----------



## Eric Smith

e_yerger said:


> BRING. MAXPASS. TO. DISNEY. WORLD. !!!!


MAXPASS WON’T WORK AT DISNEY WORLD!!!


----------



## e_yerger

Eric Smith said:


> MAXPASS WON’T WORK AT DISNEY WORLD!!!


Porque??!


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> God imagine the chaotic energy of the room if we were together.......


I'm sitting back watching and being entertained.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Remy is Up said:


> all e-commerce and reservatiions cms who were furloughed are back as of Sunday. They system itself should be ready by then


Is this Bob?


----------



## CogsworthTN

cakebaker said:


> Pretty sure it’ll include something about lunch bags and rice krispy bars....


That’s what I’m afraid of.


----------



## osufeth24

Man, can you imagine trying to book restaurants and fp on the same day?  That's too much stress


----------



## chasgoose

mmackeymouse said:


> Come on....you have to give us more than that.
> 
> We've all been guessing CSR and others for a while. If it's some big secret/announcement, it must mean that it is much, much worse.



I imagine the actual resorts being closed is not the issue, its just that deals between major organizations like Disney and the NBA are always kept confidential until all terms are agreed to and the PR engines for each can make an announcement.


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Tomorrow or Monday? or tomorrow AND Monday?*


----------



## cakebaker

Jetku said:


> Ugh this is devastating.
> 
> So much time and effort planning and crafting all the daily plans, dining plans, BBB, and fastpasses just for it all to go “poof” and to have to now compete with everyone else all over again to try to make a trip that works.
> 
> ugh.
> 
> I really thought they would cancel based on booking order



Welcome to my world...wait until you get to do it twice....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> My husband is trying to watch the news and I keep hollering...



Mine took over bedtime because I am clearly a worthless parent right now. Thanks Disney.


----------



## Dsny4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> 90 was a messy when they dropped down to that, wasn’t it? So they moved back to 180? I only vaguely remember.


I remember this and it was a mess, so they changed it back to 180


----------



## Remy is Up

e_yerger said:


> Porque??!


Actually it can. But not in a paid fashion. It can be used similar to das to set ride times and control capacity


----------



## e_yerger

osufeth24 said:


> Man, can you imagine trying to book restaurants and fp on the same day?  That's too much stress


Not if everyone is trying to do that. It evens the playing field.


----------



## runjulesrun

chicagoshannon said:


> Well there goes the lightsaber and droid my kids have been saving up for for over a year!


Wait, did I miss part of it? Did it say they would be closed for sure?


----------



## midnight star

osufeth24 said:


> Man, can you imagine trying to book restaurants and fp on the same day?  That's too much stress


I do that at DL all the time..lol Granted that park operates way different from WDW.


----------



## Quackers600

rteetz said:


> Unknown. It’s whenever the deal is finalized.


Going to be interesting to say the least.  Like most news lately, going to be a lot of folks happy and a tremendous amount of people vocally unhappy.  I’m sure a lot will depend on what the NBA internally is still debating right now about logistics rather than ‘if’ it will happen or not anymore.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

So much for playing by Disney's rules.  I just need to say this once:  AUGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  Thanks for letting me do that.  Feeling better now.  Delete at will.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Dropping FP+, all us FP- “super users” are vindicated!! It only took 7 years or so.


----------



## CogsworthTN

cakebaker said:


> Welcome to my world...wait until you get to do it twice....


I did it three times. My November stay is my fourth reservation for the same March trip.


----------



## Remy is Up

runjulesrun said:


> Wait, did I miss part of it? Did it say they would be closed for sure?


Still in limbo


----------



## chicagoshannon

runjulesrun said:


> Wait, did I miss part of it? Did it say they would be closed for sure?


it said they were canceling experiences as well as all the other stuff.  So who knows if they'll be open or if we'll be able to snag another reservation if they do open. :


----------



## tcherjen

cakebaker said:


> Welcome to my world...wait until you get to do it twice....


Sucks really does 4 times here!!!!
Great FP too


----------



## Farro

So if dining and fast pass is going to be 60 days...is it still 30 for off-site guests? 

And now I need something to do at 180 days!


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> I'm sitting back watching and being entertained.


It is kind of nice to have already had your plans torched, feeling absolutely no pressure at all...sitting back, feet kicked up and headed for my 3rd glass of wine.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm kind of surprised even the counter service dining plan was cut. That one seems like it would have still worked given the circumstances.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086


----------



## cakebaker

tcherjen said:


> Sucks really does 4 times here!!!!
> Great FP too


 Four??? Seriously, you deserve a medal. Giving birth was easier than dealing with all this,


----------



## chicagoshannon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm kind of surprised even the counter service dining plan was cut. That one seems like it would have still worked given the circumstances.


better just to start everyone off with a clean slate I guess.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

NBA board of governors & owners have a conference call tomorrow 

But it looks like they won’t be voting on the resumption of the season at WDW

this article was posted three hours ago 

https://www.thescore.com/nba/news/1975699


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086


This just turned from SDD to RRC


----------



## NJlauren

gottalovepluto said:


> TAs have not been told anything



Which is what i figured and why this morning i didn't post this 'news' but now that its from somewhere else as well i thought i would share i saw it as well.


----------



## zemmer

CogsworthTN said:


> I did it three times. My November stay is my fourth reservation for the same March trip.


Same. And I’m ok with the 60 day ADR window except that I had great reservations for November already that I’ll now have to book AGAIN.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Looks like the start of a loophole free Disney vacation again, the playing field will be level for everyone...for a time.


----------



## mhautz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086


This is just getting surreal...I mean even by 2020 standards


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086


Buckle up always worries me


----------



## Eric Smith

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel all existing dining reservations and experience bookings, including Disney dining plans included in packages, through the end of the year. We will reopen dining and experience bookings with more limited numbers closer to when the parks reopen. We will also shift from a 180-day booking window to a *60-day booking window *for dining and experience bookings going forward to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits.
> 
> 
> !!!!!!


I kind of hope they keep dining at 60 days forever. 180 days is a bit too far out.


----------



## andyman8

I will say I feel for the Disney TAs out there, as I know losing the DDP will cut out a nice chunk of their commissions, and given the economic situation the country is now in, I can't imagine business is booming as is.

In the interest of fairness, I also want to be clear that I did not initially expect them to cancel all FP+s, ADRs, and even the DDP. Prior to this afternoon/evening, the concept of canceling all FP+s and ADRs seemed quite improbable to me. Scrapping the DDP seemed even less likely. I also thought it was surprising to hear about an announcement coming on DPB after dinner on a Thursday night, but none the less, here we are. I try to balance personal speculation with any more credible rumor, and I'm definitely going to try to be clearer about which is which in the future, because I know this is a very sensitive situation, and I feel for all those that had certain plans potentially scrapped tonight. I do have faith in those making the decisions at Disney and specifically WDW now though (and I'm not one to always say that).

As Ryan has said, there are some other things that may need to fall into place before we get some perhaps better news.


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Buckle up always worries me



I mean, what else could there be?!


----------



## Eric Smith

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WAIT DOES THIS MEAN FASTPASS IS DEAD?!


No, it doesn’t.  It means fast pass won’t be a thing as long as they need that queue space to facilitate distancing.


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086


I know this impacts my July 25-Aug 2 trip but in all honesty, I'm so curious it almost doesn't matter. We will decide if we are going when we have all the facts. As AP holders, I think we will go with the flow and enjoy what we can but this is morbidly exciting if that makes sense. Sorry to everyone else who is in a different boat.


----------



## Spridell

Park hopping has to be gone. 

I bet that's going to be the next big piece of news.


----------



## Yooperroo

Think the other change that is coming is that they will wipe all non-DVC resort reservations as well and allow guests who had reservations first dibs at rebooking at whatever resorts they open with however many rooms they make available?


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Park hopping has to be gone.
> 
> I bet that's going to be the next big piece of news.


That’s exactly what I was going to say. I don’t know that for sure but that’s what I’m expecting.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WAIT DOES THIS MEAN FASTPASS IS DEAD?!


I used to hate fast pass plus & now I need it b/c DS is 2 .


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> WANNA TALK ABOUT MASKS?!



*I legitimately laughed out loud at this, while I was drinking water. It was not pretty.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yooperroo said:


> Think the other change that is coming is that they will wipe all non-DVC resort reservations as well and allow guests who had reservations first dibs at rebooking at whatever resorts they open with however many rooms they make available?



It’s got something to do with the resorts. I’m thinking they stay closed until August.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mhautz said:


> This is just getting surreal...I mean even by 2020 standards


Murder hornets spotted at Epcot!!!


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> That’s exactly what I was going to say. I don’t know that for sure but that’s what I’m expecting.


Wouldn’t shock me. Or only allow park hopping after a certain time (like 5-6pm).


----------



## mhautz

Spridell said:


> Park hopping has to be gone.
> 
> I bet that's going to be the next big piece of news.


Didn't think about that, but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> Park hopping has to be gone.
> 
> I bet that's going to be the next big piece of news.





rteetz said:


> That’s exactly what I was going to say. I don’t know that for sure but that’s what I’m expecting.



Maybe at first, but they will "allow" you to purchase an extra park each day, I'm sure.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> That’s exactly what I was going to say. I don’t know that for sure but that’s what I’m expecting.



Ahhh ok I thought that was a given.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!



I don’t know but every time someone says that....    bam! Something bigger & better grabs our attention. 

**Squirrel!!**.


----------



## e_yerger

JacknSally said:


> *I legitimately laughed out loud at this, while I was drinking water. It was not pretty.*


Pleasure to be of service *tips hat*


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!


Oh my sweet summer child


----------



## osufeth24

I mean once the reservation system was announced I figured there wouldn't be park hopping allowed.  Guess that wouldn't surprise me all that much


----------



## JPM4

The add ons are going to be insane.


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s got something to do with the resorts. I’m thinking they stay closed until August.


oh god well that would be the tipping point for me


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think park hopping will be gone, that one doesn't surprise me. I'm most interested in the resorts piece next. I'd like to know what they plan to do with us.

I feel like I'm finding my way out clue by clue from an escape room I never wanted to be in   it's both frustrating and thrilling at the same time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> oh god well that would be the tipping point for me



I figured right after posting that doesn’t make sense with the idea that park hours are staggered for buses. Hell I don’t know anymore!!!


----------



## KBoopaloo

I’m not getting on a plane anytime soon so I am sitting here wishing it wasn’t a nightmare drive to Florida for me because while all of this is total chaos, I would kind of love to be able to experience WDW in this off the wall way.


----------



## jlwhitney

Outside of people with APs, who is going to pay Disney prices anytime soon? If I only went once a year or less I sure wouldn’t be even planning anything till spring 2021 at the earliest. Even with AP I have no desire to use husbands vacations time to go either.


----------



## SJMajor67

Anyone else keeping up with this thread so they don't have to wade through endless pages tomorrow morning?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Maybe at first, but they will "allow" you to purchase an extra park each day, I'm sure.


I don’t think they can at least at first due to capacity constraints.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm sure park hopping will still continue for AP's  ...unless they are going to refund and cancel those


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> I figured right after posting that doesn’t make sense with the idea that park hours are staggered for buses. Hell I don’t know anymore!!!


My brain keeps saying “DONKEY ON THE EDGE” from Shrek. This is my quarantine brain has devolved to.


----------



## skeeter31

And all of this goes to show why Disney wanted to wait longer to make their announcement and won’t open at the same time as UO. Myself and others were on here for weeks saying WDW is a completely different animal than other theme parks and it wasn’t as simple as just taping down some spacer markers and installing some hand washing stations. These are some of the issues that needed to be addressed. They still need to address transportation, which to me is the BIGGEST obstacle they need to overcome. But by UO going so early with their announcement, Disney was forced to announce when they did and now has to continue trickling out info. So people are going to continue getting upset as time goes by.


----------



## courtney1188

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think park hopping will be gone, that one doesn't surprise me. I'm most interested in the resorts piece next. I'd like to know what they plan to do with us.
> 
> I feel like I'm finding my way out clue by clue from an escape room I never wanted to be in   it's both frustrating and thrilling at the same time.



Yeah, no park hopping seems like a no brainer. Everything they've done so far has turned my expectations on their head and then taken them one step further. So based on that...I have no freaking clue. Hunger games to see who gets to keep their resort reservation? Put two families in and last person standing gets to keep the room.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uh and you kept it on topic with an NBA connection too! Nice work.



*YES. That was 100% intentional because I absolutely remembered he owned the Mavericks! I am glad you noticed my cleverness!  *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm sure park hopping will still continue for AP's  ...unless they are going to refund and cancel those



LET ME FREEZE MY AP!! I would be so happy.


----------



## Remy is Up

courtney1188 said:


> Yeah, no park hopping seems like a no brainer. Everything they've done so far has turned my expectations on their head and then taken them one step further. So based on that...I have no freaking clue. Hunger games to see who gets to keep their resort reservation? Put two families in and last person standing gets to keep the room.


Park hopping was gone from the get go. Can't manage capacity and allow hopping


----------



## StevieB81

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol. It’s almost like the huge wait times were a result of opening day demand and opening day demand alone.


Not surprising to me. The resorts are closed. How many locals need to go to World of Disney for souvenirs? I agree, opening day for the novelty and vloggers, etc.


----------



## osufeth24

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm sure park hopping will still continue for AP's  ...unless they are going to refund and cancel those



Don't see how they can with current restrictions in place (i'm a local AP myself)

My AP expired late April, so I'll have about a month extended. I def don't think i'll be renewing until some of the restrictions are lifted.  I'm not paying that much for an AP to have to reserve a day so far in advance at only one park


----------



## UOAP

Eric Smith said:


> MAXPASS WON’T WORK AT DISNEY WORLD!!!


Why? Isn't maxpass just original fastpass but with the benefit of grabbing the pass via phone instead of at the site? Regular paper FPs worked great.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> LET ME FREEZE MY AP!! I would be so happy.


All aps are frozen. There is no park hopping. Its not logistically feasible. They will do something for ap holders. Hang tight for now


----------



## courtney1188

DGsAtBLT said:


> LET ME FREEZE MY AP!! I would be so happy.



I will fall over in shock if this happens. Something GOOD happen in 2020?! No way.


----------



## Remy is Up

UOAP said:


> Why? Isn't maxpass just original fastpass but with the benefit of grabbing the pass via phone instead of at the site? Regular paper FPs worked great.


He doesn't have a clue. Don't feed the troll


----------



## KBoopaloo

Remy is Up said:


> All aps are frozen. There is no park hopping. Its not logistically feasible. They will do something for ap holders. Hang tight for now


Oooh. I like the sound of this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> All aps are frozen. There is no park hopping. Its not logistically feasible. They will do something for ap holders. Hang tight for now



Fiiiiiiiiine.

We will legitimately fit in a bonus adults only trip (sorry kids), if they let us unfreeze at will. With DIS as my witness.


----------



## thompsonemma357

Disney really said Bibbiddi Bobbidi Boo to all our reservations


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

jlwhitney said:


> Outside of people with APs, who is going to pay Disney prices anytime soon? If I only went once a year or less I sure wouldn’t be even planning anything till spring 2021 at the earliest. Even with AP I have no desire to use husbands vacations time to go either.



So, I'm a weird situation but here is my example:

- Recent graduate with plenty of extra time off this summer because my start date got pushed back
- Massive celebration with the husband DCL cruise cancelled (I took the credit) but a lot still went back to Disney gift cards
- Since my start date is pushed back, I'd rather spend the Disney $ I already paid for than my regular money on a vacation
- Military tickets aren't that expensive
- My Mom had a trip planned (without me) that got called off earlier this year, her tickets were extended, now we are planning to meet up at WDW in July
- Got great deals on the rooms with a military rate

..I definitely would not pay rack or anything near it right now though. I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty excited to be a part of all of this madness. What a weird thing in history to get to experience at WDW!


----------



## cakebaker

osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!


 How sweet.  lol Do I burst your bubble or let you learn it the hard way....


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!


Resort reservation cancellations???  Obviously just a guess, but what other major item is there?


----------



## courtney1188

My husband just got filled in on all of this. His response was, "I thought you were supposed to be grading essays?" Whoops. Why is all the Disney news and end of the school year aligning?! Who else is here instead of doing things that actually need to get done? It's like a trainwreck I can't look away from.


----------



## mhautz

I'm so tempted to finally cancel my trip just so I can enjoy this thread the right way.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Remy is Up said:


> All aps are frozen. There is no park hopping. Its not logistically feasible. They will do something for ap holders. Hang tight for now



They could just refund all APs, no matter where they are in the usage cycle...and then start from scratch there, too, with APs buying a certain day allotment per year...


----------



## Farro

Remy is Up said:


> Park hopping was gone from the get go. Can't manage capacity and allow hopping



For always?

But I want to park hop next May. Bummer


----------



## disneyfan150

CastAStone said:


> I will appreciate when they can tell us who gets to come who doesn’t. Because we all can’t go. Hopefully that’s sooner than later.


Oh man!  I took a shower and made a phone call and now I am 10 pages behind.

Are you saying people with resort reservations will be cancelled?


----------



## Remy is Up

Remy is Up said:


> View attachment 497658


Thats how I feel when I read some of the posts and since we can't be in a room and see one another. Thats my only visual


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Wait did something happen? New info?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

courtney1188 said:


> My husband just got filled in on all of this. His response was, "I thought you were supposed to be grading essays?" Whoops. Why is all the Disney news and end of the school year aligning?! Who else is here instead of doing things that actually need to get done? It's like a trainwreck I can't look away from.



June 1st is one of the biggest renweal dates in my industry so I have my work on one screen still working on for the evening and then refreshing WDW news on the other


----------



## Spaceguy55

From what I've seen in my emails and conversations with them, they have intentions to treat us AP's right...just no park hopping for awhile


----------



## jlwhitney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, I'm a weird situation but here is my example:
> 
> - Recent graduate with plenty of extra time off this summer because my start date got pushed back
> - Massive celebration with the husband DCL cruise cancelled (I took the credit) but a lot still went back to Disney gift cards
> - Since my start date is pushed back, I'd rather spend the Disney $ I already paid for than my regular money on a vacation
> - Military tickets aren't that expensive
> - My Mom had a trip planned (without me) that got called off earlier this year, her tickets were extended, now we are planning to meet up at WDW in July
> - Got great deals on the rooms with a military rate
> 
> ..I definitely would not pay rack or anything near it right now though. I'm not going to lie, I'm pretty excited to be a part of all of this madness. What a weird thing in history to get to experience at WDW!



Doesn’t sound like the normal situation for many, I’m thinking from the standpoint of families with kids.

I hope it works well for you and you have a blast!


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> For always?
> 
> But I want to park hop next May.


Your trip is so far away at this point i think you’re fine. I’d expect these restrictions fall


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> I'm so tempted to finally cancel my trip just so I can enjoy this thread the right way.


Been there, done that, it’s worth it.


----------



## midnight star

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wait did something happen? New info?


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## courtney1188

disneyfan150 said:


> Oh man!  I took a shower and made a phone call and now I am 10 pages behind.
> 
> Are you saying people with resort reservations will be cancelled?


We don't actually know that. Just speculating since literally everything else has been cancelled and Disney has made ominous remarks and deleted the info that said hotels would open same day as the parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wait did something happen? New info?



Nah.

FP+ is dead for the time being and ADRs have been wiped for all. New 60 day booking window for them. DDP gone too.

Normal night otherwise.


----------



## Remy is Up

Farro said:


> For always?
> 
> But I want to park hop next May.


Not for always. Just for the time being until it's time to open things up a bit more. When parks are not on capacity limits they can allow hopping again. As I said yesterday. This is a LONG term plan and don't count on changes for quite a while.


----------



## tcherjen

courtney1188 said:


> My husband just got filled in on all of this. His response was, "I thought you were supposed to be grading essays?" Whoops. Why is all the Disney news and end of the school year aligning?! Who else is here instead of doing things that actually need to get done? It's like a trainwreck I can't look away from.


Oh my gosh!!! I agree!!!


----------



## courtney1188

Spaceguy55 said:


> From what I've seen in my emails and conversations with them, they have intentions to treat us AP's right...just no park hopping for awhile



WHAT DID THEY SAY?! I need details! Every time I try to plead my case I'm told, "I'm sorry, but the only options we have available are the extension or the partial refund based on closure dates."


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> Park hopping was gone from the get go. Can't manage capacity and allow hopping


Do you think it will be back by early Dec?  Also how about Candlelight procession and the Holuday food booths?  I’ve been planning this vacation for 3 years and now i’m Watching it all go down the drain


----------



## zumfelde

jlwhitney said:


> Intresting. Is sea worlds approved? I haven't paid attention to them.


Opening Universal is opening  theme parks  opening Disney is opening a city  big difference


----------



## mmackeymouse

Jetku said:


> Ugh this is devastating.
> 
> So much time and effort planning and crafting all the daily plans, dining plans, BBB, and fastpasses just for it all to go “poof” and to have to now compete with everyone else all over again to try to make a trip that works.
> 
> ugh.
> 
> *I really thought they would cancel based on booking order*



I thought so too. As a party of 7, it breaks my heart, because it we were lucky enough to get the reservations we wanted for a party of 7 the first time; I don't know that we will get that lucky again, especially with reduced capacity. 





e_yerger said:


> I think @rteetz has given up on this thread. We’re all mad animals.
> 
> Alexa play “can’t be tamed” by miley cyrus



We've entered a stage of chaos. Chaos, I say!

"You know the thing about chaos? It's fair." 

Name that movie. 






rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086



Oh Lord. I don't think my heart can take anymore. This whole day has been a roller coaster of emotion. Just when I make peace with our vacation, something else just turns it on its head.



osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!



The only thing I can think of that would be "buckle up" worthy is mass cancellation of resorts. I can't imagine it. But...I just don't know that taking away hopping would be craziness. 




DGsAtBLT said:


> Two words - Cake castle.



At this point, I would take the castle decorated as the poop emoji if I could just have MY disney vacation back all in one piece.



Remy is Up said:


> Park hopping was gone from the get go. Can't manage capacity and allow hopping



They could make it work. It would take a little bit of ingenuity and cleverness but it could work. It's just easier to just cut it off entirely.


----------



## JacknSally

courtney1188 said:


> My husband just got filled in on all of this. His response was, "I thought you were supposed to be grading essays?" Whoops. Why is all the Disney news and end of the school year aligning?! Who else is here instead of doing things that actually need to get done? It's like a trainwreck I can't look away from.



*Oh I absolutely should be writing a paper and studying for an exam for my MBA course. This is more fun.*


----------



## Bjn10

I don’t think they will cancel existing reservations everything else is fair game


----------



## Remy is Up

Spaceguy55 said:


> From what I've seen in my emails and conversations with them, they have intentions to treat us AP's right...just no park hopping for awhile


The cms don't know the depth of the plans. They have a script. And since nothing has been finalized for ap holders. And I am an ap holder so I get your frustration, however I also know that there are some possibilities being discussed and they are all more than fair


----------



## courtney1188

Dsny4fun said:


> Do you think it will be back by early Dec?  Also how about Candlelight procession and the Holuday food booths?  I’ve been planning this vacation for 3 years and now i’m Watching it all go down the drain



I don't think they're ready to decide this - as the doctors on yesterday's conference call/meeting pointed out, we really don't know what will happen in terms of a second wave or when the virus numbers will stabilize. In some states they mostly have...but Florida is definitely not one of them.


----------



## Remy is Up

Bjn10 said:


> I don’t think they will cancel existing reservations everything else is fair game


You'd be surprised


----------



## skeeter31

Bjn10 said:


> I don’t think they will cancel existing reservations everything else is fair game


Oh I think they will. They’re going to have to cancel certain resorts for NBA and possibly MLS. Wouldn’t be surprised if they do a mass cancel through end of July?


----------



## courtney1188

Remy is Up said:


> The cms don't know the depth of the plans. They have a script. And since nothing has been finalized for ap holders. And I am an ap holder so I get your frustration, however I also know that there are some possibilities being discussed and they are all more than fair


WHAT POSSIBILITIES?! I'm dying for some AP details beyond "here are your two options."


----------



## cakebaker

Bjn10 said:


> I don’t think they will cancel existing reservations everything else is fair game


 The one thing you can count on is you can’t count on anything. Everything is fair game right now.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

jlwhitney said:


> Doesn’t sound like the normal situation for many, I’m thinking from the standpoint of families with kids.
> 
> I hope it works well for you and you have a blast!



I'm definitely not a normal situation. I think a lot of people who are coming this summer are people who have some sort of reason beyond just really wanting to go, like money tied up, limited schedules, not a once in a lifetime trip, cancelled cruises/aulani etc. I wouldn't be surprised if there are far more couples/frequent WDW families and a whole lot less of the traditional once a year family crowds. It's going to be more of the people with less on the line.


----------



## Remy is Up

courtney1188 said:


> I don't think they're ready to decide this - as the doctors on yesterday's conference call/meeting pointed out, we really don't know what will happen in terms of a second wave or when the virus numbers will stabilize. In some states they mostly have...but Florida is definitely not one of them.


All.of that is in limbo but if you ask me my opinion based on what I know right now. I'd say its not a high probability


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266180170647470086



Give us more than that!!!


----------



## aweehughes

Anyone seen the "Know Before You Go" hub? One of the MDE changes is digital menus for restaurants using scannable codes.
"*Scannable Codes for Select Restaurant Menus:* While at a table-service restaurant, you can scan a code to access the digital menu."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> The cms don't know the depth of the plans. They have a script. And since nothing has been finalized for ap holders. And I am an ap holder so I get your frustration, however I also know that there are some possibilities being discussed and they are all more than fair



While there are definitely some options that work better for me personally than others, I’ve had no doubt the whole time (despite people insisting that Disney didn’t “owe” us anything) that they would go above what they need to do and make us happy when it all shakes out.


----------



## tcherjen

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised


I hope not!!


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> Why? Isn't maxpass just original fastpass but with the benefit of grabbing the pass via phone instead of at the site? Regular paper FPs worked great.


It works at Disneyland because the number of fast pass rides is lower and the clientele are mostly locals.  There aren’t a ton of people jumping in to the parks first thing in the morning to grab fast passes.  Even with that, I’ve run in to problems multiple times where it’s difficult to get fast passes for the popular rides because someone else grabs the time I’m going for on one of the popular attractions

Disney World has a mostly non-local clientele.  More people going to Disney World would buy maxpass which would overwhelm the system.  Unless you rope dropped a park, it would be nearly impossible to grab the top tier rides.  Disney IT is already shaky and I don’t think they’d be up for this task.  It would end up like ROTR boarding groups but it would happen at every park every day.  It sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## rteetz

aweehughes said:


> Anyone seen the "Know Before You Go" hub? One of the MDE changes is digital menus for restaurants using scannable codes.
> "*Scannable Codes for Select Restaurant Menus:* While at a table-service restaurant, you can scan a code to access the digital menu."


Some Disney Springs restaurants are doing this already.


----------



## osufeth24

courtney1188 said:


> I don't think they're ready to decide this - as the doctors on yesterday's conference call/meeting pointed out, we really don't know what will happen in terms of a second wave or when the virus numbers will stabilize. In some states they mostly have...but Florida is definitely not one of them.



Lol Florida has been fine (outside of Miami) the whole time. Stop it


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> He doesn't have a clue. Don't feed the troll


See above if you want a clue


----------



## Anna_Sh

StevieB81 said:


> Not surprising to me. The resorts are closed. How many locals need to go to World of Disney for souvenirs? I agree, opening day for the novelty and vloggers, etc.


As a almost local, I gotta say, WOD, not so much.  DS all the time.


----------



## Vern60

Spridell said:


> Whats interesting is now in order to make dining reservations for restaurants inside the park you first must have a reservation for that day at the park.
> 
> Gone are the days of making dining plans without having park tickets.
> 
> This new way helps limit crowds and gives Disney a better picture of how many people will be in the parks on a certain day.


And didn't I hear somewhere that TA's or other sites were gobbling up dining reservations so they could dull them out later? This should help minimize that I hope.


----------



## Remy is Up

courtney1188 said:


> WHAT POSSIBILITIES?! I'm dying for some AP details beyond "here are your two options."


I can't give details. I'd be completely out of line and could cause an issue for a couple of people. All I can share as it pertains to aps is the options being discussed would all be fair. They just have to decide which plan works best


----------



## Yooperroo

I'm really anxious to see if they include us folks who bought APs and never got to activate them in whatever plans they have for current AP holders. We bought them because we had a couple of major trips booked this year, including one that's now scheduled for the end of July that has been rebooked 3 times already and a second trip in October/November for halloween/food and wine marathon weekend. I don't want to activate them with a July trip and start the clock if there are going to be severe restrictions and reservations required for half the time we have them. But at the same time, it's $4500+ I paid for tickets I haven't been able to do anything with. It's a lot of money to have tied up to eventually use and activate "someday" if we aren't able to use them as planned this year. Especially if they end up cancelling food and wine and/or the marathon in October.


----------



## courtney1188

osufeth24 said:


> Lol Florida has been fine the whole time. Stop it



Stop what? I'm quoting the doctors at the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force meeting. They literally said that infection numbers have not stabilized in Florida, and that there are still too many spikes happening in their day to day numbers.


----------



## courtney1188

Remy is Up said:


> I can't give details. I'd be completely out of line and could cause an issue for a couple of people. All I can share as it pertains to aps is the options being discussed would all be fair. They just have to decide which plan works best


Fair enough. Thanks for at least giving some reassurance!


----------



## Remy is Up

Eric Smith said:


> See above if you want a clue


You can say it won't work all you want. Have at it. It can work and will.


----------



## mshanson3121

Am I the only one feeling like phone CMs are going to be deserving of a substantial raise, and in need of serious alcohol, to get through the days ahead?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised



The powers that be could really do us a solid and override the curse word censor on this thread.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney Parks Blog announces that all dining reservations cancelled through the end of the year.  ADR booking window will be changing from 180 to 60 days prior to arrival. 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


----------



## Remy is Up

Vern60 said:


> And didn't I hear somewhere that TA's or other sites were gobbling up dining reservations so they could dull them out later? This should help minimize that I hope.


TAs are about to find out that WDW doesn't have to cater to them. Rude awakening happening in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> You can say it won't work all you want. Have at it. It can work and will.


Yes, I’m sure it will work just because you say it will.  That’s how things work right?  More of your mysterious inside information?


----------



## e_yerger

mshanson3121 said:


> Am I the only one feeling like phone CMs are going to be deserving of a substantial raise, and in need of serious alcohol, to get through the days ahead?


Everyone make sure to do the surveys post-call!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yooperroo said:


> I'm really anxious to see if they include us folks who bought APs and never got to activate them in whatever plans they have for current AP holders. We bought them because we had a couple of major trips booked this year, including one that's now scheduled for the end of July that has been rebooked 3 times already and a second trip in October/November for halloween/food and wine marathon weekend. I don't want to activate them with a July trip and start the clock if there are going to be severe restrictions and reservations required for half the time we have them. But at the same time, it's $4500+ I paid for tickets I haven't been able to do anything with. It's a lot of money to have tied up to eventually use and activate "someday" if we aren't able to use them as planned this year. Especially if they end up cancelling food and wine and/or the marathon in October.


this is what I'm wondering too.  We bought our AP this past weekend.  Will activate it for our September trip.


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> Am I the only one feeling like phone CMs are going to be deserving of a substantial raise, and in need of serious alcohol, to get through the days ahead?


I'll have one at home working on the phone and through chat and email. I'm already planning on making her a fresh drink each hour. Lol


----------



## runjulesrun

Remy is Up said:


> All aps are frozen. There is no park hopping. Its not logistically feasible. They will do something for ap holders. Hang tight for now


I appreciate this, thank you.


----------



## Funfire240

Argh!


Bjn10 said:


> I don’t think they will cancel existing reservations everything else is fair game


makes me wonder why my September tickets were extended to September of 2021...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Remy is Up said:


> Not for always. Just for the time being until it's time to open things up a bit more. When parks are not on capacity limits they can allow hopping again. As I said yesterday. This is a LONG term plan and don't count on changes for quite a while.


Looks like it might be time to cancel ressies for this year, unless the mouse is going to take care of that for me.  Key West here we come.


----------



## Remy is Up

Eric Smith said:


> Yes, I’m sure it will work just because you say it will.  That’s how things work right?  More of your mysterious inside information?


Hmmm. OK. Let me know when I've been wrong.


----------



## Bjn10

Canceling everyone to have them try again is different then canceling for some Jocks


----------



## e_yerger

Eric Smith said:


> Yes, I’m sure it will work just because you say it will.  That’s how things work right?  More of your mysterious inside information?


Dude we’re havin a good time tonight, lets not ruin the mood. We’re actually all happy for once.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Disney should start paying us. We’re dogs who have the bone, then the bone is taken away and waved at us, then the bone is gone..

I miss my bone


----------



## Eric Smith

e_yerger said:


> Dude we’re havin a good time tonight, lets not ruin the mood. We’re actually all happy for once.


Yeah, just like the happy guy that called me a troll.


----------



## mmackeymouse

e_yerger said:


> Dude we’re havin a good time tonight, lets not ruin the mood. We’re actually all happy for once.



I'm not sure I could qualify myself as happy. 

But, I think I've reached that tipping point, just past devastated that it's impossible to get any more disappointed so....you just have to laugh it off because if you don't, you'll cry.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Dude we’re havin a good time tonight, lets not ruin the mood. We’re actually all happy for once.



On the night Disney just set everything on fire. Funny how that happened.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm not sure I could qualify myself as happy.
> 
> But, I think I've reached that tipping point, just past devastated that it's impossible to get any more disappointed so....you just have to laugh it off because if you don't, you'll cry.



It’s ok. Those bricks are slowly coming off the shoulders. They are making vacation decisions easy to decide...


----------



## osufeth24

courtney1188 said:


> Stop what? I'm quoting the doctors at the Orange County Economic Recovery Task Force meeting. They literally said that infection numbers have not stabilized in Florida, and that there are still too many spikes happening in their day to day numbers.



That's why the data shows that the percent of positive cases have been going down?  On May 3rd, the percent if positives were 3.58...On May 17 it is down to 2.27.

Cases are going up because they are testing more than they have before (April 17 they tested roughly 68k, may 18, over 120k).  But percentage of those coming positive are going down. For reference, during the peak back in April, it was near 7%


----------



## Remy is Up

Apologies. I'll step back


----------



## Vern60

osufeth24 said:


> I mean, what else could there be?!


Transportation


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm not sure I could qualify myself as happy.
> 
> But, I think I've reached that tipping point, just past devastated that it's impossible to get any more disappointed so....you just have to laugh it off because if you don't, you'll cry.



This is the space I’ve lived since April or so.

I cried so much over the lost trip, my kids lost activities, school suddenly ending, not seeing family, and all this crap that has come along with COVID, that I’m at the point where I have to just laugh it off. What a ridiculous freaking year.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Remy is Up said:


> I can't give details. I'd be completely out of line and could cause an issue for a couple of people. All I can share as it pertains to aps is the options being discussed would all be fair. They just have to decide which plan works best


Thank you for the reassurance that they are discussing options!


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is the space I’ve lived since April or so.
> 
> I cried so much over the lost trip, my kids lost activities, school suddenly ending, not seeing family, and all this crap that has come along with COVID, that I’m at the point where I have to just laugh it off. What a ridiculous freaking year.


Lets take 2020 and throw it in the trash.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised


See my last post - No I wouldn't be surprised at this point!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Vern60 said:


> Transportation



I thought that as well, but they specifically already talked about transportation in their previous statements, including mentioning the monorail and buses. Not that I think Disney wouldn't change their mind...but a day later? That much I doubt.

If transportation was even a little bit in doubt, I don't think they would have mentioned it yesterday.


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> Apologies. I'll step back


You are good!!!


----------



## npatellye

mmackeymouse said:


> I thought that as well, but they specifically already talked about transportation in their previous statements, including mentioning the monorail and buses. Not that I think Disney wouldn't change their mind...but a day later? That much I doubt.
> 
> If transportation was even a little bit in doubt, I don't think they would have mentioned it yesterday.


Do you think it could be Magical Express? I wasn’t sure if that fell under buses or something else.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> I thought that as well, but they specifically already talked about transportation in their previous statements, including mentioning the monorail and buses. Not that I think Disney wouldn't change their mind...but a day later? That much I doubt.
> 
> If transportation was even a little bit in doubt, I don't think they would have mentioned it yesterday.



But couldn't the buses just be TTC to MK when the boats can't run for weather...it didn't have to be resort to MK...

EDIT: And PP's Magical Express - I figured that was a done deal for getting chopped...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Let’s be real here. I wouldn’t have went anyway cause of all the stuff they are taking away....But taking away fast passes and ADR, I wouldn’t even go if everything else was back to normal. I love those things. I’m not waiting on normal lines. I live that fast pass ADR LIFE


----------



## mshanson3121

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> It’s ok. Those bricks are slowly coming off the shoulders. They are making vacation decisions easy to decide...



I have a feeling Disney is about to see the cancellations start rolling in...


----------



## Anna_Sh

e_yerger said:


> I do enjoy the idea of sleeping in on my Epcot day though


You’ll need it if you plan to join what I’m sure will be a stampede for the restaurants in WS


----------



## DanSG

Disney just announced all dining, experiences, and fastpasses will be cancelled for the rest of 2020...Also, still no governor approval...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DanSG said:


> Disney just announced all dining, experiences, and fastpasses will be cancelled for the rest of 2020...Also, still no governor approval...



Oh we know


----------



## Remy is Up

mshanson3121 said:


> I have a feeling Disney is about to see the cancellations start rolling in...


I agree. But they are expecting it


----------



## andyman8

Remy is Up said:


> TAs are about to find out that WDW doesn't have to cater to them. Rude awakening happening in the next couple of weeks.


Unfortunately, I think ticket resellers and TAs are going to be in for a rough few months ahead.


----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Disney just announced all dining, experiences, and fastpasses will be cancelled for the rest of 2020...Also, still no governor approval...


WHAT?!?!


----------



## Sandiz08

Im thinking resorts are next or non dvc doesn't open until August. Maybe everyone that has a current resort reservation gets wiped and gets a slot in a lottery for the resorts that will be open to make it fair.


----------



## JacknSally

TwoMisfits said:


> But couldn't the buses just be TTC to MK when the boats can't run for weather...it didn't have to be resort to MK...
> 
> EDIT: And PP's Magical Express - I figured that was a done deal for getting chopped...



*I could see it becoming a non-complimentary service, but it's too important to keeping guests in the Disney bubble. No ME, more people are renting cars or driving down, and then they could easily dally over to UO one day.

ETA: who knows, though! *


----------



## Anna_Sh

Remy is Up said:


> I agree. But they are expecting it


I’m thinking it might help them with the chaos in the long run if they have fewer people to work with.


----------



## courtney1188

osufeth24 said:


> That's why the data shows that the percent of positive cases have been going down?  On May 3rd, the percent if positives were 3.58...On May 17 it is down to 2.27.
> 
> Cases are going up because they are testing more than they have before (April 17 they tested roughly 68k, may 18, over 120k).  But percentage of those coming positive are going down. For reference, during the peak back in April, it was near 7%


Again, I'm not trying to argue or debate this - I'm just quoting what the doctors said in the meeting where Disney announced this plan.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Sorry if this has been asked.   IS there a link to a post about the free dining that was given for the initial covid response.   What is to become of it.    Trying to catch up.  Form what I gather my package has been nuked.   No FP's,   No Park Hopper,  ADR's at 60 days.   Just confused.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kverdon

I like what I read about That  at midnight New Years Eve 2020, instead of crying out “Happy New Year” we should all cry out “JUMANJI”!


----------



## preemiemama

Anna_Sh said:


> You’ll need it if you plan to join what I’m sure will be a stampede for the restaurants in WS


I remember the days of doing that to get to the reservation lines in the morning under SE.  Like a mini rope drop!


----------



## mmackeymouse

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm just still over here trying to figure out how my extensive afternoon breaks are going to work with these new park hours.
> 
> View attachment 497672


Oh same....those baby rest stations are gonna be packed to the gills with people needing a midday break, but not wanting to waste 3 hours to do so. 



npatellye said:


> Do you think it could be Magical Express? I wasn’t sure if that fell under buses or something else.



I mean...maybe. I don't know what it would benefit Disney to get rid of DME, other than financial. 

If anything, it gives them more control, and a more controlled way to test people. 




TwoMisfits said:


> But couldn't the buses just be TTC to MK when the boats can't run for weather...it didn't have to be resort to MK...
> 
> EDIT: And PP's Magical Express - I figured that was a done deal for getting chopped...



I mean....maybe.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *I could see it becoming a non-complimentary service, but it's too important to keeping guests in the Disney bubble. No ME, more people are renting cars or driving down, and then they could easily dally over to UO one day.*



Disney doesn't want us to have cars. I bet they find a way to make ME work. It keeps money in their pocket.


----------



## Violetspider

e_yerger said:


> Lets take 2020 and throw it in the trash.


IDK, my 2019 was a spectacular flop. I'm just pretending 2020 hasn't started.


----------



## TwoMisfits

JacknSally said:


> *I could see it becoming a non-complimentary service, but it's too important to keeping guests in the Disney bubble. No ME, more people are renting cars or driving down, and then they could easily dally over to UO one day.*



I don't think Disney cares about the bubble this year - they care about lowest cost that brings the most revenue...in that order, not the other way around...


----------



## JacknSally

Matthew Shannon said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.   IS there a link to a post about the free dining that was given for the initial covid response.   What is to become of it.    Trying to catch up.  Form what I gather my package has been nuked.   No FP's,   No Park Hopper,  ADR's at 60 days.   Just confused.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



*I would try the dining board, though they likely don't have many firm details over there right now, either.

ETA: sorry, I think I misread your post! This is all we know so far... 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...BMiUKw_0e1ypt4UCdztawSzj0Gi2dIyjixvy69wRpB9ZY*


----------



## HikingFam

I have a DVC rental that I can't reschedule without losing all my money, so we are stuck for September.  I guess at this point I just hope that no one else wants to come anymore, so we can have the place to ourselves?


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm not sure I could qualify myself as happy.
> 
> But, I think I've reached that tipping point, just past devastated that it's impossible to get any more disappointed so....you just have to laugh it off because if you don't, you'll cry.


 
I know exactly where you are. We were just crushed when our trip in March was cancelled. We were to arrive the day after they closed- no notice, no warning. I found out via CNN - thanks Disney. That morning I was packing the car, that evening I was unpacking suitcases. We cried, we contemplated making an 18 hr drive to get 1 day in and we were sad  for days. Then we made the next trip even better- added a bunch of hard ticket events and extended the trip with a CL stay.  We never imagined late June/early July was a problem. But our last day was the day WDW will open.

I moped for a day over this last one, then decided it was enough. No vacation is worth this kind of stress and worry. Disney can’t disappoint me anymore. It’s actually a relief not to have to take it seriously anymore.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Matthew Shannon said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.   IS there a link to a post about the free dining that was given for the initial covid response.   What is to become of it.    Trying to catch up.  Form what I gather my package has been nuked.   No FP's,   No Park Hopper,  ADR's at 60 days.   Just confused.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



It's totally gone - you may be contacted to rebook at a later date with a 35% resort discount...


----------



## e_yerger

Violetspider said:


> IDK, my 2019 was a spectacular flop. I'm just pretending 2020 hasn't started.


Same  i’ve been in the pits since Dec 2018. This is just icing on the cake.


----------



## bobbie68

Anna_Sh said:


> You’ll need it if you plan to join what I’m sure will be a stampede for the restaurants in WS


This reminds me of the early days when you had to run to the phones at the entrance at the front and make your reservations for WS restaurants!


----------



## runjulesrun

mshanson3121 said:


> I have a feeling Disney is about to see the cancellations start rolling in...


I have a feeling they need that for capacity issues anyway so it is probably a good thing.


----------



## DanSG

e_yerger said:


> WHAT?!?!


Yep! Crazy and on top of that this new reservation system will open all of the year up at once...so some the dates can all be reserved! Thus, leaving Annual Passholders with their only "3 dates" they can book with the special "priority"... So annual passes are about to become 3 day passes lol...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

All I can say is whenever we end up back at Disney, that is going to be an amazing trip. I’m tearing up thinking about it somebody stop me


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> I agree. But they are expecting it


Probably want it.  Helps capacity


----------



## Spridell

I mean I guess it could be all hotels next. 

Could very well be tied with the NBA also all resorts being canceled


----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Yep! Crazy and on top of that this new reservation system will open all of the year up at once...so some the dates can all be reserved! Thus, leaving Annual Passholders with their only "3 dates" they can book with the special "priority"... So annual passes are about to become 3 day passes lol...


okay now seriously, what?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Remy is Up said:


> I agree. But they are expecting it


Maybe even needing it to reduce capacity?


----------



## cakebaker

TwoMisfits said:


> I don't think Disney cares about the bubble this year - they care about lowest cost that brings the most revenue...in that order, not the other way around...



Stunningly accurate. It has little to do with safety and all about money. That’s just the truth, no getting around it.


----------



## Yooperroo

Remy is Up said:


> I can't give details. I'd be completely out of line and could cause an issue for a couple of people. All I can share as it pertains to aps is the options being discussed would all be fair. They just have to decide which plan works best


I'll shamelessly beg... Whomever you know that is giving you this info, if you could pass along to them not to forget about us folks with non-activated APs and the implications this all has on us, too, I'd be eternally grateful


----------



## Anna_Sh

bobbie68 said:


> This reminds me of the early days when you had to run to the phones at the entrance at the front and make your reservations for WS restaurants!


That’s one reason I’ve always loved France’s bakery (even in its original, squished version).  Yummy food and no need for a reservation.


----------



## e_yerger

I’ll be pretty ticked if they don’t open resorts. Considering it would help even more with controlling capacity. Just open to resort guests.... the answer is right there in front of you.....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> I mean I guess it could be all hotels next.
> 
> Could very well be tied with the NBA also all resorts being canceled



People did want them to stop the rolling cancellations.  Careful what you wish for.


----------



## andyman8

HikingFam said:


> I have a DVC rental that I can't reschedule without losing all my money, so we are stuck for September.  I guess at this point I just hope that no one else wants to come anymore, so we can have the place to ourselves?


If it makes you feel any better, I really think September is going to be this desolate this year. It may very well be the least crowded September in at least 10 years. With the DDP/ Free Dining news, September in particular just got a whole lot less crowded.


----------



## Farro

Violetspider said:


> IDK, my 2019 was a spectacular flop. I'm just pretending 2020 hasn't started.



I was gonna say, 2019 was HORRID for us. Lead to us canceling our May 2020 trip before Covid was even an issue.

2020 has been a breeze in comparison...so far...


----------



## DanSG

e_yerger said:


> okay now seriously, what?


No more Disney  Its unfortunate to think that the people in charge of these decisions have no regard for the people that kept the company afloat back during the 2009 recession. I am so sad thinking about the direction of the Disney parks...


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> All I can say is whenever we end up back at Disney, that is going to be an amazing trip. I’m tearing up thinking about it somebody stop me



When you you wish upon a Star........Stop blubbering! It’s just a vacation!


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> No more Disney  Its unfortunate to think that the people in charge of these decisions have no regard for the people that kept the company afloat back during the 2009 recession. I am so sad thinking about the direction of the Disney parks...


It’s a pandemic man.  It’s not like they’re making these changes because they wanted to.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Sandiz08 said:


> Im thinking resorts are next or non dvc doesn't open until August. Maybe everyone that has a current resort reservation gets wiped and gets a slot in a lottery for the resorts that will be open to make it fair.



I think some, not all, resorts will open up in July.


----------



## atricks

The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.  There's enough gotchas here I think it's poor form (for Disney), and they should go back to the drawing board.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Thanks to those the responded.  Worked all day, sat down to check the forums.   Then was floored.   Being in Massachusetts still inclined to go 8/30-9/4,   just floored at the changes.     I pray the pools will be open.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Masses: A DISNEY TRIP IS TOO MUCH PLANNING AND TOO MUCH WORK!!

Disney: Hmm ok. *Removes FP, ADRs, and possibly hotel reservations* There! Is that better? 

Masses: OH MY GOD!! Not like that!!!


----------



## Pickle Rick

atricks said:


> The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.



He will approve it.


----------



## Eric Smith

atricks said:


> The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.


He doesn’t have a legitimate reason not to approve it.


----------



## ugagal07

HikingFam said:


> I have a DVC rental that I can't reschedule without losing all my money, so we are stuck for September.  I guess at this point I just hope that no one else wants to come anymore, so we can have the place to ourselves?


We have one in July!   Hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Debating just saying screw the money and not go.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> It’s a pandemic man.  It’s not like they’re making these changes because they wanted to.


Oh they definitely didn’t want to. They don’t want to be open at all. Darn that DVC and their contracts and super darn Universal for actually opening.

They could’ve happily stayed closed for months and just drag in the cash off the NBA. Now they have to deal with pesky guests wanting something even resembling what they paid for. Ungrateful they are!


----------



## Rebma512

[/QUOTE]
I really hope this discount applies to next summer.. I've already moved on and booked at the Bellagio for 25% price of my Pop room.
[/QUOTE]
Crazy right?


----------



## courtney1188

atricks said:


> The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.  There's enough gotchas here I think it's poor form (for Disney), and they should go back to the drawing board.



It's not like he can make them open sooner, and their plan is more cautious than Universal's - there's really no reason it wouldn't be approved.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DGsAtBLT said:


> Masses: A DISNEY TRIP IS TOO MUCH PLANNING AND TOO MUCH WORK!!
> 
> Disney: Hmm ok. *Removes FP, ADRs, and possibly hotel reservations* There! Is that better?
> 
> Masses: OH MY GOD!! Not like that!!!



The planning sucks but when you get there and the planning works out, and you have your ADR, and you don’t wait on long lines cause you have fast passes... it becomes the best feeling in the world worth every minute.

Ugh I love it.


----------



## DanSG

Eric Smith said:


> It’s a pandemic man.  It’s not like they’re making these changes because they wanted to.


Yeah but if you are going to open up...Just do it. What's going to happen if everyone gets angry and then Di


atricks said:


> The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.


If I was him, I would not approve Disney's plan because they are making it more complex and less safer...Now more people can plan...Whereas if they just opened when Universal does there would be a trickling in versus a stampede


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> Oh they definitely didn’t want to. They don’t want to be open at all. Darn that DVC and their contracts and super darn Universal for actually opening.
> 
> They could’ve happily stayed closed for months and just drag in the cash off the NBA. Now they have to deal with pesky guests wanting something even resembling what they paid for. Ungrateful they are!



I disagree.  In fact, I believe Disney opened the earliest they thought was feasible.


----------



## KBoopaloo

atricks said:


> The governor hasn't approved Disney's proposal yet, which is counter to what he did for Universal (next to immediate).  I'm beginning to wonder if he should even approve Disney on this one.  There's enough gotchas here I think it's poor form (for Disney), and they should go back to the drawing board.


I am pretty sure the governor is not really looking at whether people’s prebooked fast passes and dining reservations will be honored as part of his approval process. He only cares about the appearance of safety.


----------



## e_yerger

Arguetafamily said:


> This thread is better than ANYTHING on TV right now!


Agreed - there is a Michael Bay movie on right now and there is more action here than on TV.


----------



## KharybdisPoesis

Are all DDPs cancelled?

Is the Halloween Party? 

My poor heart OTL


----------



## HikingFam

ugagal07 said:


> We have one in July!   Hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Debating just saying screw the money and not go.



Aw man!  You have me beat, for sure.  I'm sorry!


----------



## Rowab

Does anyone know the significance of the September 26, 2021 date? Like, why until that day? Why not extend no DDP for example through the end of 2021, if you want to cover your bases?


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I leave for a few pages to watch Top Chef and y’all went sad on me...



They said how bad 2020 is and I got lost in my sad 2019 cat stuff!  

By the way, anyone quarantining with a fat cat on a diet?  That will put this disappointment in perspective...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> I can’t keep up with this today! Every time I finish a page another one is complete.
> 
> Night y’all!


Feel sorry for the people who signed off before 9:20pm EST


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The planning sucks but when you get there and the planning works out, and you have your ADR, and you don’t wait on long lines cause you have fast passes... it becomes the best feeling in the world worth every minute.
> 
> Ugh I love it.



I feel like we’re at a Disney planning support group but I am here for it. 

I’m totally with you on the planning love.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Oh they definitely didn’t want to. They don’t want to be open at all. Darn that DVC and their contracts and super darn Universal for actually opening.
> 
> They could’ve happily stayed closed for months and just drag in the cash off the NBA. Now they have to deal with pesky guests wanting something even resembling what they paid for. Ungrateful they are!


They aren’t going to make enough cash from the NBA to float them for months.  Not even close.


----------



## Bjn10

Anyone think they should automaticity apply the 35% discount to those who lost the free dinning promo


----------



## andyman8

KharybdisPoesis said:


> Are all DDPs cancelled?
> 
> Is the Halloween Party?
> 
> My poor heart OTL


DDPs are cancelled through the end of the year. No word on special events like MNSSHP or F&W. Disney considers these “special events,” not “experiences,” so these shouldn’t fall under this announcement.


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> DDPs are cancelled through the end of the year. No word on special events like MNSSHP or F&W. Disney considers these “special events,” not “experiences,” so these shouldn’t fall under this announcement.



I could be wrong, but I suspect they'll attempt to do some variation of F&W this year.  Festivals are currently Epcot's biggest draw, by far.


----------



## KharybdisPoesis

andyman8 said:


> DDPs are cancelled through the end of the year. No word on special events like MNSSHP or F&W. Disney considers these “special events,” not “experiences,” so these shouldn’t fall under this announcement.



My poor heart! I am sleepy so I thought it was just free dining, not all. Sleepy reading comprehension.

Bummer.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They aren’t going to make enough cash from the NBA to float them for months.  Not even close.


 Did I say that? But it sure is easy money.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Rowab said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the September 26, 2021 date? Like, why until that day? Why not extend no DDP for example through the end of 2021, if you want to cover your bases?



Disney is planning to make a small fortune off the 50th anniversary in October. The 27th starts the week of the event.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel like we’re at a Disney planning support group but I am here for it.
> 
> I’m totally with you on the planning love.



Oh for sure. I'm sad that our trip is next May and I really can't do any planning yet. Very weird.


----------



## DanSG

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Feel sorry for the people who signed off before 9:20pm EST


I love how yesterday everyone was praising Disney for making "the right decision" and then now here we are lol..


----------



## kverdon

I wonder if this all will mean no candlelight processional. You think about it and it would be really hard to do with current restrictions.


----------



## runjulesrun

Bjn10 said:


> Anyone think they should automaticity apply the 35% discount to those who lost the free dinning promo


That would be nice but since they are trying to control capacity to start, I don't see them offering it until they can handle more people at the resorts and in the parks. I wouldn't expect it initially.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> The planning sucks but when you get there and the planning works out, and you have your ADR, and you don’t wait on long lines cause you have fast passes... it becomes the best feeling in the world worth every minute.
> 
> Ugh I love it.


Same.  "We are all quite mad"


----------



## cakebaker

DanSG said:


> I love how yesterday everyone was praising Disney for making "the right decision" and then now here we are lol..


Ummmm...I wasn’t. We all come to the light in our own time.


----------



## Vern60

kverdon said:


> I wonder if this all will mean no candlelight processional. You think about it and it would be really hard to do with current restrictions.


Now that would make me sad, if we do get a December trip that is.


----------



## coralietg

Bjn10 said:


> Anyone think they should automaticity apply the 35% discount to those who lost the free dinning promo



This is what is bothering me. We were scheduled for May, cancelled, obviously. Rebooked for July 14th- July 25th with "free" dining that ultimately cost $1,500 more than our previous package. So now we have no dining package, and paying rack rate for rooms? My husband and I both work in healthcare, we have been working nearly every day since March. I've been ready for a break. This is just frustrating.


----------



## andyman8

Pickle Rick said:


> I could be wrong, but I suspect they'll attempt to do some variation of F&W this year.  Festivals are currently Epcot's biggest draw, by far.


Yeah, I don’t know. They still haven’t officially announced dates for F&W, so they could do something shorter and more limited maybe. But everything I’ve heard seems to indicate that they’re focused on just getting WDW back up and running before making a decision on those types of events, but we’ll see.


----------



## Rowab

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney is planning to make a small fortune off the 50th anniversary in October.



hahaaaaa this is true....I'm in Orlando (hopefully) from September 16th 2021 but made the decision to focus on the other parks in the area this time but wanted a few Disney days. Was thinking if this is expected to go on this long that may be a no go!


----------



## PixarBall

DanSG said:


> Yep! Crazy and on top of that this new reservation system will open all of the year up at once...so some the dates can all be reserved! Thus, leaving Annual Passholders with their only "3 dates" they can book with the special "priority"... So annual passes are about to become 3 day passes lol...



??? what is this about??


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Oh for sure. I'm sad that our trip is next May and I really can't do any planning yet. Very weird.



You could try pretend planning. You’d see the same results as the last trip I planned ha, ha....


----------



## JacknSally

Rowab said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the September 26, 2021 date? Like, why until that day? Why not extend no DDP for example through the end of 2021, if you want to cover your bases?



*It's right before people start showing up for the 50th anniversary on October 1, 2021.*


----------



## Yooperroo

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Same.  "We are all quite mad"


Disney vacations are a dream come true for Type A personalities. I plan my friends Disney vacations, including booking their dining reservations and fastpasses, for fun.


----------



## midnight star

e_yerger said:


> 27 pages since @CastAStone ’s initial post about the reservation cancelations. If anyone is keeping track.
> 
> that was at 8


I'm on Pacific time, so I got on right when I finished work. It's been a crazy evening and it's only 7:46pm lol.


----------



## npatellye

Yooperroo said:


> Disney vacations are a dream come true for Type A personalities. I plan my friends Disney vacations, including booking their dining reservations and fastpasses, for fun.


Same.

But winging it with no planning (like when I was a kid) is my husband’s style so he will love this.


----------



## e_yerger

PixarBall said:


> ??? what is this about??


I’m still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Did I say that? But it sure is easy money.


You said they wanted to coast for months on the NBA money?  What did you mean if not Disney wanted to keep the parks closed and just host the NBA?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Here's a happy thought...maybe a reduced price for tickets after they cancel everything and start over....but no discounts just a flat rate per day.


----------



## tinkerhon

mshanson3121 said:


> I have a feeling Disney is about to see the cancellations start rolling in...



what time do the phone lines close ? Honest question - I have too much money invested in my July trip to throw all of the planning out the window and start over 
Any best number to call ?
Pls no flames !


----------



## DanSG

PixarBall said:


> ??? what is this about??


Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


----------



## e_yerger

Spaceguy55 said:


> Here's a happy thought...maybe a reduced price for tickets after they cancel everything and start over....but no discounts just a flat rate per day.


That is a VERY happy thought. I have similar happy thoughts about Adam Driver coming to my birthday party 

both aren’t happening -_-


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm not superstitious...


----------



## Mit88

I’m not sure how ADRs could have continued on without cancellations. I’m sure 25% of the people that got a reservation would be happy, but I’m pretty sure they would have had a big issue from the 75% of the people that got cancelled while seeing that people are still able to go on the day they had reservations. 

No park hopping might be good for people that want to ride as much as they can. Unless people do repeat rides on say Space Mountain, the set crowd will move from ride to ride and keeping most of the lines low(ish). Now, for a park like AK or DHS where theres less options, it might become an issue where, if theres just a line and no VQ for RotR, people would just ride that all day keeping the line long, same with FOP at AK, except without FP or VQ (unless they implement them on E-Ticket and more popular rides, which is a real possibility). 

What I want to know is if theres going to be re-entry allowed. When I’m staying at Poly, ill probably still take a couple hour mid-day break, same with when I’m at BC and go to EPCOT or DHS, even with the limited hours. If theres no re-entry to your reserved park, that would kind of suck


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Rowab said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the September 26, 2021 date? Like, why until that day? Why not extend no DDP for example through the end of 2021, if you want to cover your bases?



I check in on the 29th, so figure they wanted to ensure I could still have the option


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!



Aren’t they a rolling 30 days though? Not officially maybe but from Remy, I think?


----------



## Broncho52

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


I wouldn’t imagine they will open all the days at once.  Maybe on a rolling basis.


----------



## runjulesrun

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


Wait, how did I miss this? Is this confirmed? Source?


----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


Link?? Where did you hear this? Because there are NO details released about the functionality of the reservation system.


----------



## WhitneyMB

KharybdisPoesis said:


> My poor heart! I am sleepy so I thought it was just free dining, not all. Sleepy reading comprehension



I didn’t believe it said “all dining plans.” I think it specifically said, “dining plans included in packages.” As a DVC member, I can usually choose to add a dining plan with no package. Because of the way it’s written, I’m hoping those are still a go.


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> Yeah, I don’t know. They still haven’t officially announced dates for F&W, so they could do something shorter and more limited maybe. But everything I’ve heard seems to indicate that they’re focused on just getting WDW back up and running before making a decision on those types of events, but we’ll see.



No, I agree with you.  I suspect they most certainly haven't made a decision on special "events" like F&W yet.  They probably want to figure out how many people will come, and staffing issues first.


----------



## tinkerhon

Sorry , but trying to watch my kids as I sift thru 60 unread pages - so, all hotels closed for now with the exception of DVC?  We are booked July 14 for ASmovies - (or, we were !)


----------



## Arguetafamily

WhitneyMB said:


> I didn’t believe it said “all dining plans.” I think it specifically said, “dining plans included in packages.” As a DVC member, I can usually choose to add a dining plan with no package. Because of the way it’s written, I’m hoping those are still a go.



Hmmm I'm intrigued. We usually add them as well


----------



## DisneyWishes14

tinkerhon said:


> what time do the phone lines close ? Honest question - I have too much money invested in my July trip to throw all of the planning out the window and start over
> Any best number to call ?
> Pls no flames !



The phone lines close at 11 pm.  No flames.  totally understandable, IMHO.


----------



## firefly_ris

I actually sort of dig the idea of no FPs at all and it being old school Disney for a while in that regard. I'll probably get some angry emojis thrown at me, but that was my first thought. Sometimes I think FP just slows the entire thing down. I get that I could be wrong there though. So it will be interesting to see how they manage that.

Everything else... I can feel everyone's pain there.


----------



## DanSG

Broncho52 said:


> I wouldn’t imagine they will open all the days at once.  Maybe on a rolling basis.


Hopefully they don't, but with the way they are running things right now they obviously aren't thinking their decisions through...If they wanted to cancel all reservations they should have done it back in March/Early April when there was so much uncertainty about reopening...


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> Sorry , but trying to watch my kids as I sift thru 60 unread pages - so, all hotels closed for now with the exception of DVC?  We are booked July 14 for ASmovies - (or, we were !)



*Nothing has changed about hotels yet. We still know nothing more than we did yet.*


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> 27 pages since @CastAStone ’s initial post about the reservation cancelations. If anyone is keeping track.
> 
> that was at 8



I was going to ask yesterday when we were at 750 pages if we’d make it to 1,000 before the Disney parks opened. We’ll be there before Universal starts their soft openings


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

well just can't wait to find out what's in store for the Friday evening drop!  To be continued tomorrow....


----------



## tinkerhon

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The phone lines close at 11 pm.  No flames.  totally understandable, IMHO.



Thanks so much for your help and kind words !


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *Nothing has changed about hotels yet. We still know nothing more than we did yet.*


Thanks much !


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> What I want to know is if theres going to be re-entry allowed. When I’m staying at Poly, ill probably still take a couple hour mid-day break, same with when I’m at BC and go to EPCOT or DHS, even with the limited hours. If theres no re-entry to your reserved park, that would kind of suck


I was wondering the same thing. I’m fine with not hopping parks but I don’t know if I would be okay with not being able to return to the same park later. I guess it would depend on if your reservation was for the whole day at the park or for certain time slots.


----------



## AmberMV

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


What?? Do you have a source for this?


----------



## DanSG

Bibbobboo2u said:


> well just can't wait to find out what's in store for the Friday evening drop!  To be continued tomorrow....


It will be funny to watch Disneys plan get denied by the governor...So then they will have to open earlier or face EXTREME backlash...


----------



## DisneyWishes14

WhitneyMB said:


> I didn’t believe it said “all dining plans.” I think it specifically said, “dining plans included in packages.” As a DVC member, I can usually choose to add a dining plan with no package. Because of the way it’s written, I’m hoping those are still a go.



There is conflicting wording out there.  We got a notice on DTA that tomorrow, "guests with promotional or paid dining plans" will receive a notification from Disney.  That seems to indicate all dining plans are at risk of being canceled.  If notifications are being sent tomorrow, we might get some clarity then.


----------



## PixarBall

e_yerger said:


> Link?? Where did you hear this? Because there are NO details released about the functionality of the reservation system.


Seems to be speculation. Well still a chance they don’t. As a pass holder too sometimes I don’t know when I can go so having to know months in advance is gonna be a pain. I can suck that up but choosing only 3 is not gonna be good.


----------



## StevieB81

Not sure why all the worry about masks by the pool. Doesn't everyone hang out at the pool bar when they aren't in the water? Or at least get a drink for relaxing by the pool. If not, you're doing it wrong


----------



## mhautz

DanSG said:


> Yep...With the reservation system annual passes will get priority and will be able to book 3 days at a time for the whole year and then it opens to Regular ticket guests...meaning all of the days could be reserved before the passholders are able to reserve more days than the initial days booked...Confusing I know...Exactly why Disney is about to start getting everyone mad...!


Not that I'd be surprised if this true (is that possible anymore?), I would hope you get at least 4 reservations, one per park.


----------



## DanSG

AmberMV said:


> What?? Do you have a source for this?


Credible sources on WDWMAGIC that have predicted the dates of the reopening...I know not official, but we know Disney is definitely heading in that direction...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DanSG said:


> It will be funny to watch Disneys plan get denied by the governor...So then they will have to open earlier or face EXTREME backlash...



They can’t really force them open.

They could always fight about it and force the opening later I suppose. So nobody wins?


----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Credible sources on WDWMAGIC that have predicted the dates of the reopening...I know not official, but we know Disney is definitely heading in that direction...


I’m sorry but your original post still makes NO sense in my brain.


----------



## MKEMSE

Arguetafamily said:


> Hmmm I'm intrigued. We usually add them as well



I just checked my DVC reservation for July.  You can't book a dining plan.


----------



## DanSG

DGsAtBLT said:


> They can’t really force them open.
> 
> They could always fight about it and force the opening later I suppose. So nobody wins?


Its mostly the fact they are making everything look official right now so having to say "Sorry we canceled everything and got your hopes up" will not go well...


----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Its mostly the fact they are making everything look official right now so having to say "Sorry we canceled everything and got your hopes up" will not go well...


Idk there are some pretty happy people on the boards to have those stressers off their shoulders


----------



## mhautz

e_yerger said:


> Idk there are some pretty happy people on the boards to have those stressers off their shoulders


LOL  I'm mad at Disney because they have gotten so close, but seem to refuse to rip off the band aid I'm so reluctant to myself.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Looks like all ADRs, tours, dining plans and FP+ are canceled.
Super upset because I had a couple dining options for special occassions I really wanted to attend this September. They're saying ADRs will now be 60 days out. I guess I have to get online again at my 60 day mark.


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> Idk there are some pretty happy people on the boards to have those stressers off their shoulders



*I am actually a little disappointed to have to disband my "Countdown to Bo**oking ADRs" countdown. 5 days away! So close!*


----------



## courtney1188

DanSG said:


> Its mostly the fact they are making everything look official right now so having to say "Sorry we canceled everything and got your hopes up" will not go well...


The government decisions are based on safety. Not on whether or not Disney is offering enough customer service or whether their customers are happy. That's Disney's problem. Disney has gone above and beyond everything the parks whose plans are approved have done. You don't have to like it. But it makes no logical sense to say the governor will deny their plan.


----------



## AmberMV

DanSG said:


> Credible sources on WDWMAGIC that have predicted the dates of the reopening...I know not official, but we know Disney is definitely heading in that direction...


But it just doesn't even make sense.  How can they expect to only allow APs 3 days of visits for the next 6 months?  I have a very hard time believing they want to anger all their APs right now.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I really hope this discount applies to next summer.. I've already moved on and booked at the Bellagio for 25% price of my Pop room.
[/QUOTE]
Crazy right?
[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I am thinking about upgrading to the 1100 sq ft suite, and I'll still be under what I paid to Disney. Also, no masks required for lounging by the pool!


----------



## Spaceguy55

mhautz said:


> Not that I'd be surprised if this true (is that possible anymore?), I would hope you get at least 4 reservations, one per park.


I thought someone said about a 100 pages back that AP's would get a 3 day start and then would be able to add a park after a day was used..just like the old days with FP's...those were the good old days way back in March.


----------



## courtney1188

pixieprincess925 said:


> View attachment 497693
> 
> Looks like all ADRs, tours, dining plans and FP+ are canceled.
> Super upset because I had a couple dining options for special occassions I really wanted to attend this September. They're saying ADRs will now be 60 days out. I guess I have to get online again at my 60 day mark.



Yep - see the last couple dozen pages for discussion on this!


----------



## Pickle Rick

DanSG said:


> Credible sources on WDWMAGIC that have predicted the dates of the reopening...I know not official, but we know Disney is definitely heading in that direction...



Which ones?


----------



## Violetspider

DanSG said:


> Credible sources on WDWMAGIC that have predicted the dates of the reopening...I know not official, but we know Disney is definitely heading in that direction...


Maybe I'm just too tired to understand what were talking about here, but no one would book more than a three day stay at a Disney resort if they were only guaranteed to get reservations into three parks per trip. They'd do split stays at UO and elsewhere.


----------



## tinkerhon

mhautz said:


> Not that I'd be surprised if this true (is that possible anymore?), I would hope you get at least 4 reservations, one per park.


Maybe tmw we find out that we have to walk from the hotel (which you don't know which one it is yet) to the parks ?


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> I thought someone said about a 100 pages back that AP's would get a 3 day start and then would be able to add a park after a day was used..just like the old days with FP's...those were the good old days way back in March.


Ohhh ok this makes more sense.  Like the FP+ system where you use your 3 then you can pick another.  This I can actually see happening.  I think the other guy either misunderstood what was said or didn't convey it correctly.


----------



## DanSG

courtney1188 said:


> The government decisions are based on safety. Not on whether or not Disney is offering enough customer service or whether their customers are happy. That's Disney's problem. Disney has gone above and beyond everything the parks whose plans are approved have done. You don't have to like it. But it makes no logical sense to say the governor will deny their plan.


Um has any of the other parks required people to make res


Pickle Rick said:


> Which ones?


The forums...I have lost track cause I didn't save the whole discussion people were having...I just took notes...We will have to wait and see though. Everything is pure speculation until Disney makes the official announcement


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm just still over here trying to figure out how my extensive afternoon breaks are going to work with these new park hours.
> 
> View attachment 497672


Yes!!!  I flee to the hotel and go back to the parks after 5pm. I’m going to be so sunburned.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Ironically, I was at Disney Springs today and missed all this.  Someone tell me if I got this right.  Disney took all the people who breathed a sigh of relief that their trip wasn't cancelled and threw a huge question mark on to them by cancelling everything, including possibly their resort?  Everyone is going to be super mad about this.  Do I need to sell my shares tomorrow morning?


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> Maybe tmw we find out that we have to walk from the hotel (which you don't know which one it is yet) to the parks ?



*Oh, my Apple watch activity will be so happy, though!*


----------



## Pickle Rick

DanSG said:


> Um has any of the other parks required people to make res
> 
> The forums...I have lost track cause I didn't save the whole discussion people were having...I just took notes...We will have to wait and see though. Everything is pure speculation until Disney makes the official announcement



I post on that forum and didn't see that.  How could the Governor force them to open sooner?


----------



## DanSG

AmberMV said:


> Ohhh ok this makes more sense.  Like the FP+ system where you use your 3 then you can pick another.  This I can actually see happening.  I think the other guy either misunderstood what was said or didn't convey it correctly.


Yeah I got a little confused myself trying to rewrite what I read...I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## JacknSally

thingaboutarsenal said:


> Ironically, I was at Disney Springs today and missed all this.  Someone tell me if I got this right.  Disney took all the people who breathed a sigh of relief that their trip wasn't cancelled and threw a huge question mark on to them by cancelling everything, including possibly their resort?  Everyone is going to be super mad about this.  Do I need to sell my shares tomorrow morning?



*Nothing new has been said about resorts yet aside from the DVC & campgrounds opening on 6/22.*


----------



## tinkerhon

pixieprincess925 said:


> View attachment 497693
> 
> Looks like all ADRs, tours, dining plans and FP+ are canceled.
> Super upset because I had a couple dining options for special occassions I really wanted to attend this September. They're saying ADRs will now be 60 days out. I guess I have to get online again at my 60 day mark.


What if you already passed your 60 day window ? And jus curious - and forgive my ignorance right now - how can you make an adr at 60 days of you don't know that you are getting into that park ?


----------



## Spridell

AmberMV said:


> But it just doesn't even make sense.  How can they expect to only allow APs 3 days of visits for the next 6 months?  I have a very hard time believing they want to anger all their APs right now.


Yeah i don't know about this one. 

I am an AP and I have 10 days planned just in thr next 5 months. 

I can't see them limiting the AP's like that


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

JacknSally said:


> *Nothing new has been said about resorts yet aside from the DVC & campgrounds opening on 6/22.*


But FP and ADR are gone?


----------



## AmberMV

thingaboutarsenal said:


> But FP and ADR are gone?


Yes, any advanced planning like ADR, FP, Dining Plans are wiped through the remainder of 2020.


----------



## runjulesrun

Spridell said:


> Yeah i don't know about this one.
> 
> I am an AP and I have 10 days planned just in thr next 5 months.
> 
> I can't see them limiting the AP's like that


Remy stated that there are a couple of plans out there to treat APs fairly. I wonder if they would allow you to use them for the 3 days at a time but would extend the APs until things were more "normal" and you could use them in an unlimited fashion the way they were designed. (pure speculation on my part)


----------



## JacknSally

thingaboutarsenal said:


> But FP and ADR are gone?



*Yes, for the time being. FPs have been suspended. ADRs will now be booked 60 days out, not 180. Existing FPs and ADRs are being cancelled - everyone will start equally with a clean slate for the new reservation set-up.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...Fy5VjjS8gyav5lJ3FpvJc_VLKEWMwnlWE1doIfmFCGZN4*


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *Yes, for the time being. FPs have been suspended. ADRs will now be booked 60 days out, not 180. Existing FPs and ADRs are being cancelled - everyone will start equally with a clean slate for the new reservation set-up.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...Fy5VjjS8gyav5lJ3FpvJc_VLKEWMwnlWE1doIfmFCGZN4*



Im Wondering if this affects ADR for the July new Opening Dates....

I currently have a trip July14th-17th and currently all my ADR are intact and that should be within the 60 day window so hopefully I wont have to rebook? We shall see...


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> Im Wondering if this affects ADR for the July new Opening Dates....
> 
> I currently have a trip July14th-17th and currently all my ADR are intact and that should be within the 60 day window so hopefully I wont have to rebook? We shall see...


The wipe emails start tomorrow


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

AmberMV said:


> Yes, any advanced planning like ADR, FP, Dining Plans are wiped through the remainder of 2020.


OMG are they trying to make people cancel?  As an AP I don't care much because I rarely have ADR or baller FP and I like to wing it, but man I recognize I'm the minority on that.  The spreadsheet people are probably in need of some love right now.


----------



## runjulesrun

Raggou said:


> Im Wondering if this affects ADR for the July new Opening Dates....
> 
> I currently have a trip July14th-17th and currently all my ADR are intact and that should be within the 60 day window so hopefully I wont have to rebook? We shall see...


Their news said all ADRs and FPs will be wiped. We are the week after you so I know it hurts but I think yours will be gone too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m just over here happy that I don’t need to book ADRs in November for May.


----------



## DanSG

AmberMV said:


> The wipe emails start tomorrow


Its going to be a sad day!


----------



## AmberMV

thingaboutarsenal said:


> OMG are they trying to make people cancel?  As an AP I don't care much because I rarely have ADR or baller FP and I like to wing it, but man I recognize I'm the minority on that.  The spreadsheet people are probably in need of some love right now.


I had a March 30 Coronado cancelled, then a May 25 Yacht, then a June 10 Beach...once the first 2 got cancelled I didn't even bother with FPs for June 10 because nothing good was left by then anyway.  It's a big bummer to have everything wiped that people spent good time planning, but this is indeed the most fair way and logistically the best way to proceed with the reopening structure.


----------



## carleeraex

What are the odds that they open earlier and keep the current reservations + fast passes? 0, I know. But I can dream.


----------



## npatellye

AmberMV said:


> The wipe emails start tomorrow


I just got my email for cancellation of my August ADRs.


----------



## pooh'smate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266203481502896128


----------



## disneyfan150

AmberMV said:


> The wipe emails start tomorrow


I just got a wipe out email about my ADRs.


----------



## DanSG

pooh'smate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266203481502896128


Was it 3 and up before??? Just curious


----------



## Raggou

runjulesrun said:


> Their news said all ADRs and FPs will be wiped. We are the week after you so I know it hurts but I think yours will be gone too.



I think your correct... small hope. Still going on our trip though. Pretty excited for the ~30% capped park capacity even with no ADR/FP rezzes anymore. Adult only trip been many times happy to be flexible.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

pooh'smate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266203481502896128



Hey, hey SeaWorld, tilt your paper a little more this way so I can see. Two and up? K thanks.


----------



## osufeth24

pooh'smate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266203481502896128



Could have sworn it was 2 when they first made announcements


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Has this been reported yet?

Carlye Wisel says that Disney Springs changed their mask requirement from age 3 and up to age 2 and up. Just checked it myself - she’s right. It changed. 

Under “Know Before You Go” 
https://www.disneysprings.com/reopening/


----------



## AmberMV

DanSG said:


> Was it 3 and up before??? Just curious


Yes it was, and as a parent of three 2-year olds good friggin luck getting them to keep a mask on   But I did proactively order all 3 of them hats with face shields a week or two ago as I think for their age this will be easier to manage for them...and us


----------



## Brianstl

I hope people who paid with gift cards for their dining plans kept their gifts cards, otherwise they are never going to see their money again.  The refunds will go back to the gift card/cards use to pay for the plan.  Part of me thinks that might be part of the motivation behind this. Free money for Disney.


----------



## Raggou

disneyfan150 said:


> I just got a wipe out email about my ADRs.



Havent seen anyone with July get wiped yet.. I'll be the canary.... Seems like ill find out tomorrow if my ADR get wiped


----------



## Spridell

Well now the more I think about it, the "buckel up" from a couple of pages could well very be the only 3 days to AP holders at first and then once those 3 are done you can choose more. 

That would really be a shot in the arm for most AP holders.


----------



## midnight star

DanSG said:


> Was it 3 and up before??? Just curious


Yes.


----------



## Vern60

AmberMV said:


> The wipe emails start tomorrow


Interestingly I just received one even though I already cancelled my trip earlier this week. It did say someone would be contacting me soon though.... well, here is part of it:

Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any dining reservations and experience reservations you may have made.* We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you with details on this new system soon.

*You’ll also be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.* And we’ll be contacting you shortly regarding that process as well.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Spridell said:


> Yeah i don't know about this one.
> 
> I am an AP and I have 10 days planned just in thr next 5 months.
> 
> I can't see them limiting the AP's like that


I also have 10 plus days in July and September, I think it was rumored that if you have resort stay you are guaranteed a day for each night, but 3 to start then pick a park for each additional day. I have 2 resort stays 
I'm just guessing like everybody else but if you are a local AP then maybe a lottery type sign up at first...could be bad news for the live streamers


----------



## Marissa227

pooh'smate said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266203481502896128



I noticed this as well. This afternoon the webpage said 3 and up. Now it says 2 and up. My youngest just turned 2 in April....


----------



## Violetspider

npatellye said:


> I just got my email for cancellation of my August ADRs.


Same here, just got the email.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It was 3 and up, same as tickets. 

SeaWorld was the outlier who proposed 2 and up.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

osufeth24 said:


> Could have sworn it was 2 when they first made announcements



It was 3 when they announced, same as ticketing age.


----------



## Arguetafamily

npatellye said:


> I just got my email for cancellation of my August ADRs.



That was fast  

Are you staying through a package, resort, dvc?


----------



## Raggou

Violetspider said:


> Same here, just got the email.



When was your trip date? Still havent seen anything for July yet.... 

Also though this tidbit was interesting *You’ll also be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.* And we’ll be contacting you shortly regarding that process as well. For those who have received the email


----------



## Spridell

Spaceguy55 said:


> I also have 10 plus days in July and September, I think it was rumored that if you have resort stay you are guaranteed a day for each night, but 3 to start then pick a park for each additional day. I have 2 resort stays
> I'm just guessing like everybody else but if you are a local AP then maybe a lottery type sign up at first...could be bad news for the live streamers


Ahhhh OK that would make more sense. 

Same with me I have 2 resort stays. That would be much better being guaranteed since u already have a resort booked.


----------



## Marissa227

Marissa227 said:


> I noticed this as well. This afternoon the webpage said 3 and up. Now it says 2 and up. My youngest just turned 2 in April....



Replying to my own post to add.... The face masks available on ShopDisney have in fine print that they are NOT to be worn by those younger than 4. So they are requiring them but don't want the liability of selling them.


----------



## npatellye

Brianstl said:


> I hope people who paid with gift cards for their dining plans kept their gifts cards, otherwise they are never going to see their money again.  The refunds will go back to the gift card/cards use to pay for the plan.  Part of me thinks that might be part of the motivation behind this. Free money for Disney.


You can call and explain to them that you no longer have your Disney gift card that was used. I had to do that for canceled VAH tickets and they just sent me a new electronic gift card with the credit on it.


----------



## JacknSally

Brianstl said:


> I hope people who paid with gift cards for their dining plans kept their gifts cards, otherwise they are never going to see their money again.  The refunds will go back to the gift card/cards use to pay for the plan.  Part of me thinks that might be part of the motivation behind this. Free money for Disney.



*In the past, if you didn't keep the GCs you used to pay off anything pertaining to your trip, they would mail you a new one with the refund on it. They don't advertise it but they help you out. Hopefully they keep that up.*


----------



## DanSG

If only the executives read this forum...The Disney Parks would be very magical (not sarcastic either; Literally)


----------



## npatellye

Arguetafamily said:


> That was fast
> 
> Are you staying through a package, resort, dvc?


I’m staying through DVC and just booked the ADRs with no dining plan.


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> When was your trip date? Still havent seen anything for July yet....
> 
> Also though this tidbit was interesting *You’ll also be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.* And we’ll be contacting you shortly regarding that process as well. For those who have received the email


I do have a July 4 one night stay with ADRs. No email yet. But then again I never recieved the email for my latest resort cancellation that I should have gotten 2 weeks ago for June 10..


----------



## Vern60

Spridell said:


> Well now the more I think about it, the "buckel up" from a couple of pages could well very be the only 3 days to AP holders at first and then once those 3 are done you can choose more.
> 
> That would really be a shot in the arm for most AP holders.


I'm not an AP holder but I swear I remember reading tonight that what they were saying was if you are an AP holder you would get three ahead of everyone else, (regular ticket holders) and after those you are thrown in with us commoners   That's what I recall anyhow.


----------



## Violetspider

Spaceguy55 said:


> I also have 10 plus days in July and September, I think it was rumored that if you have resort stay you are guaranteed a day for each night, but 3 to start then pick a park for each additional day. I have 2 resort stays
> I'm just guessing like everybody else but if you are a local AP then maybe a lottery type sign up at first...could be bad news for the live streamers


But how does that work in the future when you can make ADRs 60 days out? How would you know if you could get a reservation in that park if it was your 4th, 5th, 6th day of a week long trip?


----------



## KrissyD715

chicagoshannon said:


> Well there goes the lightsaber and droid my kids have been saving up for for over a year!


Same. That was our main reason to go. Both my boys have birthdays the end of June


----------



## DisneyWishes14

DanSG said:


> Um has any of the other parks required people to make res
> 
> The forums...I have lost track cause I didn't save the whole discussion people were having...I just took notes...We will have to wait and see though. Everything is pure speculation until Disney makes the official announcement



Yes, Shanghai required guests to make reservations to enter the theme park each day.  Apparently it worked and Disney is transferring the concept to WDW.  Beats guests showing up en masse and having to be turned away at the parking lots.  DeSantis doesn't care if WDW is taking reservations for their parks or canceling guest experiences.  



Rowab said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the September 26, 2021 date? Like, why until that day? Why not extend no DDP for example through the end of 2021, if you want to cover your bases?



Disney's fiscal year ends in late September - I'm assuming it may have something to do with that?


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Man I feel so much better that my trip was cancelled. I can’t keep a mask on my 2 year old.


----------



## JacknSally

Vern60 said:


> I'm not an AP holder but I swear I remember reading tonight that what they were saying was if you are an AP holder you would get three ahead of everyone else, (regular ticket holders) and after those you are thrown in with us commoners   That's what I recall anyhow.



*Remy posted something along those lines last night, but I asked and he clarified that the 3-day thing would be for APs without hotel reservations (so just locals visiting for the day or whatever) - APs with hotel rooms would get to make reservations for the length of their hotel stay.*


----------



## Bjn10

for the 2 and up on mask they also released a new video on safety


----------



## hunterjumperluv

Did anyone else get a cancellation notice for their upcoming reservations, BUT NOT ACTUALLY HAVE ANY?

last trip was in Feb, and am a AP but... no FP booked, no ADR, no hotels.

so glad Disney IT is going to create a brand new system...


----------



## CJK

I'm wondering how this applies to those of us with a reservation at the Swan or Dolphin hotel? Since those hotels aren't owned by Disney, does this mean we won't get 'first dibs' on park reservations like Disney hotel guests?


----------



## Violetspider

JacknSally said:


> *Remy posted something along those lines last night, but I asked and he clarified that the 3-day thing would be for APs without hotel reservations (so just locals visiting for the day or whatever) - APs with hotel rooms would get to make reservations for the length of their hotel stay.*


Thank you for the clarification. It made no sense to me. I'm an out of state AP and stay onsite for at least 6 days at a time. I never would have been able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Vern60

hunterjumperluv said:


> Did anyone else get a cancellation notice for their upcoming reservations, BUT NOT ACTUALLY HAVE ANY?
> 
> last trip was in Feb, and am a AP but... no FP booked, no ADR, no hotels.
> 
> so glad Disney IT is going to create a brand new system...


Yes, I just posted on that. I did have a trip for early August and just cancelled it earlier this week. I was thinking maybe I slipped between the cracks somehow.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Just got this for my July 18-26 trip


----------



## TWANT17

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Man I feel so much better that my trip was cancelled. I can’t keep a mask on my 2 year old.


Wouldnt have to


----------



## JacknSally

CJK said:


> I'm wondering how this applies to those of us with a reservation at the Swan or Dolphin hotel? Since those hotels aren't owned by Disney, does this mean we won't get 'first dibs' on park reservations like Disney hotel guests?



*They count Swalphin guests as WDW resort guests for almost all other perks, so I'm assuming this would apply to you also, but that hasn't been confirmed anywhere yet.*


----------



## Brianstl

npatellye said:


> You can call and explain to them that you no longer have your Disney gift card that was used. I had to do that for canceled VAH tickets and they just sent me a new electronic gift card with the credit on it.





JacknSally said:


> *In the past, if you didn't keep the GCs you used to pay off anything pertaining to your trip, they would mail you a new one with the refund on it. They don't advertise it but they help you out. Hopefully they keep that up.*


That is good to know.  I didn’t pay for my upcoming trip with gift cards, but have in the past.  I made sure I kept them because I was told that I would would lose any refund if I didn’t keep them.  When I saw they were doing this the first thing I thought about was people that didn’t know that.  Glad to hear they most likely won’t face a terrible outcome.


----------



## hunterjumperluv

Vern60 said:


> Yes, I just posted on that. I did have a trip for early August and just cancelled it earlier this week. I was thinking maybe I slipped between the cracks somehow.



I haven’t had anything on MDE past February 22.    No further reservations.  And as much as I love being in the loop, I wonder how many people who do have reservations aren’t getting emails...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

No cancellation notice yet for my July or August trip. Plans still show on MDE. I know it's coming, but Disney IT really knows how to keep me on my toes


----------



## Raggou

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just got this for my July 18-26 trip



First July Confirmation I've seen so even within the window.... looks like truly all ADR are going. RIP


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Now it’s 2 n up for kids wearing masks. Changed from 3.


----------



## Raggou

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> No cancellation notice yet for my July or August trip. Plans still show on MDE. I know it's coming, but Disney IT really knows how to keep me on my toes


Same same nothing yet here


----------



## Vern60

hunterjumperluv said:


> I haven’t had anything on MDE past February 22.    No further reservations.  And as much as I love being in the loop, I wonder how many people who do have reservations aren’t getting emails...


Ya, that sounds about right  
I mean folks that do have reservations NOT getting the emails, where we are.

EDIT for clarification


----------



## TWANT17

TWANT17 said:


> Wouldnt have to


Apologies just saw that they lowered the age from 3 to 2 today


----------



## Anna_Sh

DanSG said:


> If only the executives read this forum...The Disney Parks would be very magical (not sarcastic either; Literally)


Who says they don’t....


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Anna_Sh said:


> Who says they don’t....



If they do, my disboards posting history is definitely why I got rejected from that parks strategy job I applied for.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266211716435673094


----------



## tinkerhon

Violetspider said:


> But how does that work in the future when you can make ADRs 60 days out? How would you know if you could get a reservation in that park if it was your 4th, 5th, 6th day of a week long trip?


Exactly what I'm wondering


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> Exactly what I'm wondering



*If you have a resort stay as an AP then according to Remy you can book for the length of your resort stay. The 3-day thing wouldn't apply.*


----------



## UOAP

Eric Smith said:


> It works at Disneyland because the number of fast pass rides is lower and the clientele are mostly locals.  There aren’t a ton of people jumping in to the parks first thing in the morning to grab fast passes.  Even with that, I’ve run in to problems multiple times where it’s difficult to get fast passes for the popular rides because someone else grabs the time I’m going for on one of the popular attractions
> 
> Disney World has a mostly non-local clientele.  More people going to Disney World would buy maxpass which would overwhelm the system.  Unless you rope dropped a park, it would be nearly impossible to grab the top tier rides.  Disney IT is already shaky and I don’t think they’d be up for this task.  It would end up like ROTR boarding groups but it would happen at every park every day.  It sounds like a nightmare to me.


I'm not sure why it would be overwhelmed. Isn't it really, at the end of the day, just a virtual queue where you can only use one at a time? Plenty of people would not want to wait long periods for rides so they would pick rides with shorter return times. I was around back in the paper FP days and it worked much, much better back then. It was not all that long ago. Tweaks could be made to remedy some of the issues (the ability to hoard FPs) but really FPP is an awful system designed to make money not for optimizing guest enjoyment.


----------



## Violetspider

tinkerhon said:


> Exactly what I'm wondering


There was a clarification on another thread. The 3 day reservation cap applies to AP holders without on site reservations. Anyone on site would get to reserve for the length of their stay.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *If you have a resort stay as an AP then according to Remy you can book for the length of your resort stay. The 3-day thing wouldn't apply.*



No ap - 10-day w hopper - (no package)


----------



## Eric Smith

UOAP said:


> I'm not sure why it would be overwhelmed. Isn't it really, at the end of the day, just a virtual queue where you can only use one at a time? Plenty of people would not want to wait long periods for rides so they would pick rides with shorter return times. I was around back in the paper FP days and it worked much, much better back then. It was not all that long ago. Tweaks could be made to remedy some of the issues (the ability to hoard FPs) but really FPP is an awful system designed to make money not for optimizing guest enjoyment.


How is FPP designed to make money?  It’s free!


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> No ap - 10-day w hopper - (no package)



*Then you would also get to book for the length of your resort stay/ticket, according to Remy. Supposedly bookings will open up 30 days out, on a rolling basis. 

@Violetspider was asking about AP's since they can't logically book for the length of their ticket, given that their ticket is good for 365 days, lol. But if they have a longer-than-3-day resort reservation, and could only book for 3 days, that didn't make sense.*


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *Then you would also get to book for the length of your resort stay/ticket, according to Remy. Supposedly bookings will open up 30 days out, on a rolling basis.*



Once again, you're the best ! Thanks for taking the time !


----------



## midnight star

Eric Smith said:


> How is FPP designed to make money?  It’s free!


I guess you could argue that you pay for it by paying for an onsite room when I'm sure off site options can be cheaper.


----------



## MrsBooch

Have special event tickets been discussed? Are they not doing parties this year - officially - ?

I don't think it fits the mold of how things are getting laid out now - no parades, no fireworks, already reduced capacities so really - what are you paying for aside from late entrance to a park? 

But I wasn't sure if it was "offically" official.


----------



## Violetspider

UOAP said:


> I'm not sure why it would be overwhelmed. Isn't it really, at the end of the day, just a virtual queue where you can only use one at a time? Plenty of people would not want to wait long periods for rides so they would pick rides with shorter return times. I was around back in the paper FP days and it worked much, much better back then. It was not all that long ago. Tweaks could be made to remedy some of the issues (the ability to hoard FPs) but really FPP is an awful system designed to make money not for optimizing guest enjoyment.


No, you can get a new FP every 60 minutes regardless of return time, or as soon as you swipe into a ride. There is a 30 minute minimum wait time though. The Max Pass system at DLR allows for "stacking." It's a bit more complicated then I can describe here, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Brianstl

I am a little confused right now about one thing.  If you bought a dining plan outside of a package, like as part of a DVC stay, is it being canceled?


----------



## AmberMV

While Disney ballooned reaching their hands in every single thing they could Universal kept things pretty simple and now Universal gets the jump on Disney all because of K.I.S.S. and Disney is pretty much having to overhaul every aspect of their internal structure.  What a nightmare for the higher ups at Disney, honestly.


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> How is FPP designed to make money?  It’s free!


I think he means because they force you to book a resort stay so that you can get the best FPs at 60 days out


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> Have special event tickets been discussed? Are they not doing parties this year - officially - ?
> 
> I don't think it fits the mold of how things are getting laid out now - no parades, no fireworks, already reduced capacities so really - what are you paying for aside from late entrance to a park?
> 
> But I wasn't sure if it was "offically" official.



*I think this blurb from the DPB post tonight is the most official info we have re: special events so far. I may be wrong - all the official/unofficial stuff blends together after a while.   Special events would fall under "other experiences", I think.

"In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, and other experiences may remain closed."*


----------



## CastAStone

midnight star said:


> I guess you could argue that you pay for it by paying for an onsite room when I'm sure off site options can be cheaper.


It is 100% designed to do this.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just my last wild guess for tonight but I don't think the good neighbor hotels will be a thing anymore...at least for some time.


----------



## e_yerger

Just to confirm - if you have a package booked with dining, your reservation will stay but you will be refunded the cost of the dining plan?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FP+ helps (helped? Omg ) staff accordingly to crowd levels and also encourages people to lock in Disney days before they hit Orlando (with ticket purchases and plans) to minimize wandering to those *other* places. It was the buy in way back to get people on board with MDE and bands and whatnot. Also like people pointed out it acts (acted ) as a perk for onsite reservations.

An indirect money maker.


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> Just my last wild guess for tonight but I don't think the good neighbor hotels will be a thing anymore...at least for a some time.


Agree, and it was crazy that they even were a thing at all.  Disney has tons of resorts I don't know why they needed to be getting the same perks anyway.  I guess it was a way Disney could take a commission off of those hotels and reach higher capacities at their parks?  Greed, is really how this is unraveling to expose Disney.


----------



## UOAP

Violetspider said:


> No, you can get a new FP every 60 minutes regardless of return time, or as soon as you swipe into a ride. There is a 30 minute minimum wait time though. The Max Pass system at DLR allows for "stacking." It's a bit more complicated then I can describe here, but that's the gist of it.


Ah then no stacking. Problem solved! I absolutely love the Tapu Tapu virtual line system at Volcano Bay. It feels infinitely fair. I think Disney could implement this but without needing to go to the ride to tap in.


----------



## Violetspider

JacknSally said:


> *Then you would also get to book for the length of your resort stay/ticket, according to Remy. Supposedly bookings will open up 30 days out, on a rolling basis.
> 
> @Violetspider was asking about AP's since they can't logically book for the length of their ticket, given that their ticket is good for 365 days, lol. But if they have a longer-than-3-day resort reservation, and could only book for 3 days, that didn't make sense.*


Yeah, my brain almost exploded when I read the OP. Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Brianstl

e_yerger said:


> Just to confirm - if you have a package booked with dining, your reservation will stay but you will be refunded the cost of the dining plan?


Resort reservations, yes.  Dining reservations, no.


----------



## CastAStone

Spaceguy55 said:


> Just my last wild guess for tonight but I don't think the good neighbor hotels will be a thing anymore...at least for a some time.


There are basically 5 groups of people:

People with onsite hotel or DVC reservations AND tickets (or an AP)
People with dated tickets only (who are presumably staying off site)
People with hotel reservations who haven’t yet bought/linked tickets
DVC guests without tickets/AP
APs with no hotel reservations 
It will be interesting to see how Disney prioritizes park access for these groups. I actually wonder if group 3 will be prioritized last.


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *I think this blurb from the DPB post tonight is the most official info we have re: special events so far. I may be wrong - all the official/unofficial stuff blends together after a while.   Special events would fall under "other experiences", I think.
> 
> "In order to foster physical distancing during this time, upon reopening, our offerings, restaurants and other experiences such as behind-the-scenes tours will be limited in capacity, and other experiences may remain closed."*



yup agree - and yes everything is blending together in my head. I'm starting to combine things - like....did they say that you have to put a mask on your 6 month old before you log in to MDE and make your ADR at 60 days while standing six feet away from your computer? DO ALL THE THINGS. 

 I'm actually interested to see how this rolls out.


----------



## Brianstl

Brianstl said:


> I am a little confused right now about one thing.  If you bought a dining plan outside of a package, like as part of a DVC stay, is it being canceled?


Can anyone help with this?


----------



## ballonewb

Under dinning did it always list your hotel your staying at for each reservation?   Seems like that’s new.  Got a trip booked at pop with couple adr still on my planner


----------



## courtney1188

Interesting to see that individual emails are going out already! We haven't gotten one yet, and our FPs and dining reservations are still there for our trip beginning on July 18th. I realize it's only a matter of time - just surprised to see August people getting the email before July people. Though I guess that's Disney IT for you.


----------



## AmberMV

CastAStone said:


> There are basically 5 groups of people:
> 
> People with onsite hotel or DVC reservations AND tickets (or an AP)
> People with dated tickets only (who are presumably staying off site)
> People with hotel reservations who haven’t yet bought/linked tickets
> DVC guests without tickets/AP
> APs with no hotel reservations
> It will be interesting to see how Disney prioritizes park access for these groups. I actually wonder if group 3 will be prioritized last.


Priority guess based off your numbered system:
1. 1
2. 5
3. 2
4. 4
5. 3

The wipe email already states that APs will get to book early access for park reservations, so those 2 groups (AP w/ and w/o hotel) would be first. People with dated tickets prob next, then access to DVC with no ticket, and last to those without any tickets yet as Disney already said ticket sales are on hold until the other groups (AP, DVC and ticket holders) get their choices.


----------



## ballonewb

Could they be canceling only if you have standalone adr and not linked with a hotel


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> Can anyone help with this?


From what we understand, ALL ADRs and Dining plans are kaput at least to the end of 2020 if not longer.  Someone earlier said they are DVC and tried to add dining to their July visit and couldn't.


----------



## Violetspider

Brianstl said:


> Can anyone help with this?


My read is all are cancelled, but I could be wrong. You might have to phone in to get a clarification on it.


----------



## courtney1188

ballonewb said:


> Could they be canceling only if you have standalone adr and not linked with a hotel



Nope - they've already said all dining reservations will be cancelled (in addition to all Fastpasses, etc.)


----------



## Bjn10

I wonder if they will use a block system for reservations to control entry into the parks also PH could happen if they did it this way


----------



## evino526

AmberMV said:


> From what we understand, ALL ADRs and Dining plans are kaput at least to the end of 2020 if not longer.  Someone earlier said they are DVC and tried to add dining to their July visit and couldn't.



They dropped the “through the end of the year”


----------



## AmberMV

evino526 said:


> They dropped the “through the end of the year”


Yup, which is why I wrote "at least through 2020" because I haven't seen another date yet but that gives a definite Nope for at least that period of time


----------



## MrsSmith07

ballonewb said:


> Could they be canceling only if you have standalone adr and not linked with a hotel


Mine cancelled. I have hotel reservations at GF.


----------



## DanSG

Disney literally just messed up any good fortune for themselves...Tomorrow will probably be the price increases


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I just got my cancellation email for my August trip. It says I will be contacted and given priority access to make new plans. My reservation is at the Dolphin. Can’t wait to see how that works out!


----------



## evino526

AmberMV said:


> Yup, which is why I wrote "at least through 2020" because I haven't seen another date yet but that gives a definite Nope for at least that period of time



I would argue the opposite. By limiting the reservation window to 60 days for restaurants, that gives them more flexibility to modify capacity, hours, etc. I see it as a good sign for those with reservations towards the end of the year, at least there is a sliver of hope that things will improve by then.

EDIT: I am biased because I have a November reservation.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

This reeks. They gave us free dining and now won’t let us at least honor those credits at QS. Disney has to have known at least SOME of this for quite some time, and I’m beyond angry. 
One last trip when we can finally use our GC with some level of value, but this leaves a seriously sour taste in my mouth. 
An absolute joke of a reopening.


----------



## Bjn10

So the Tuesday show is going to be 2 hours long lol


----------



## KrissyD715

Spaceguy55 said:


> I also have 10 plus days in July and September, I think it was rumored that if you have resort stay you are guaranteed a day for each night, but 3 to start then pick a park for each additional day. I have 2 resort stays
> I'm just guessing like everybody else but if you are a local AP then maybe a lottery type sign up at first...could be bad news for the live streamers


This is so confusing to me. So you know you can go to the parks, but you won’t know which ones? We have an 8 night stay coming up.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Yes it was, and as a parent of three 2-year olds good friggin luck getting them to keep a mask on   But I did proactively order all 3 of them hats with face shields a week or two ago as I think for their age this will be easier to manage for them...and us


Yeah exactly. Now I feel like they’re trying to get ppl to cancel. Keeping a mask on 3 yr old & up is hard enough.


----------



## Tjddis

crazy4wdw said:


> Disney Parks Blog announces that all dining reservations cancelled through the end of the year.  ADR booking window will be changing from 180 to 60 days prior to arrival.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/


So literally I had taken the day off from this stuff and just checked back in. Wow
Not only am I done with the parks/resorts I think I will cancel Disney +

But before I really unleash i just want to confirm what I understand to be the situation.
In terms of my personal trip originally booked for April we paid in full a few days before they shut down.  We knew the risk, we took a chance.  No complaint there. After it shut down we called back and were enticed with free dining to book to a later date.  So booked to the time we could go.  Late August.  Now TWDCs response to our loyalty is to yank that entiicement.  Do I have that right?
Next there was some thought that existing ADR, some of which people made 6 months ago would be used to somehow dole out park reservation.  No.  Those are gone. So are FPS.  So all that hard work, shot to hell
Ok.  I kinda get it.   I had little faith that WDW IT would be able to handle much more than a clean restart anyway.   But all the new park reservation/ADR opening will be open at a later date.  I hope they communicate that date better than they have communicated everything elae
And when they installed FP didn’t they trumpet it as a way to cut down on wait times?  How would it not be helpful now?  And BTW,  if I get no advance FP ability and no EMH *** would I pay money to stay on property?
Please don’t hit me with the “it’s a pandemic” thing.   I know.  Unprecedented.  Unknowable.  BUT they should have done the following:
1) once 6/1 came and went they should have shut off bookings/ticket sales.  They kept taking payments and ADRs.  After 6/1 they should have identified a date they WOULD NOT BE OPENING BEFORE and stuck to it.  Instead they kept up with these rolling cancellations.  
2) they should have gotten the phone CMS in line.  Far to many posters shared stories of CMS telling them the trips would be good.  I love CMS.  They are poorly managed
3) The idea of opening at reduced capacity did not catch them unaware.  Everyone knew it, like masks, would be part of reopening plans.  As soon as this was known ADRs should have been shut down.  If I as a biz man kept taking orders/making sales on things I had no intention of delivering I would be locked up for fraud.  
oh and one more question, I still don’t even know if I have a hotel reservation.  Right?
For years I’ve watched their money grabs in terms of paid emh and other BS.  This has last straw written all over it.  I love this board.   People have been kind in sharing info for years.  Someone said this was like a break up.  I agree.   A bitter one.  My daughter, who lost her sweet 16 trip she’s been planning for years just read the blog and told me she doesn’t ever want to go back.  She feels strung along.  Nice going Disney. Spare me all the BS “Magic” talk.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AmberMV said:


> Yup, which is why I wrote "at least through 2020" because I haven't seen another date yet but that gives a definite Nope for at least that period of time



This policy could change in July August etc. Things change rapidly. It just makes sense to cancel it all for now. I mean so many people said just cancel it all so we don’t have to wonder every week so I guess this makes it easier for everyone, though it sucks


----------



## LSUmiss

Marissa227 said:


> I noticed this as well. This afternoon the webpage said 3 and up. Now it says 2 and up. My youngest just turned 2 in April....


Mine too. A just turned 2 year old is pretty much still a baby. I’m lucky if I can keep his shoes & clothes on all day much less a mask.


----------



## evino526

sullivan.kscott said:


> This reeks. They gave us free dining and now won’t let us at least honor those credits at QS. Disney has to have known at least SOME of this for quite some time, and I’m beyond angry.
> One last trip when we can finally use our GC with some level of value, but this leaves a seriously sour taste in my mouth.
> An absolute joke of a reopening.



I would be upset too, but hindsight is 20/20. I can’t imagine they would have offered the free dining promo if they knew that it was going to get pulled. One thing I think they should have done differently is froze any new bookings the second they closed.”until further notice” They shot themselves in the foot by allowing the bookings to continue for times of such uncertainty...especially when it impacts capacity so significantly.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266211716435673094



So basically it is a "clear the board of all existing ADR, AP, experience tickets" event.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> Agree, and it was crazy that they even were a thing at all.  Disney has tons of resorts I don't know why they needed to be getting the same perks anyway.  I guess it was a way Disney could take a commission off of those hotels and reach higher capacities at their parks?  Greed, is really how this is unraveling to expose Disney.


Or, you know, good business sense.  There’s nothing wrong with Disney trying to maximize their profits.  Honestly, as long as they still exist at the end of this, there is literally nothing they can do that will make me angry.


----------



## DanSG

Bjn10 said:


> So the Tuesday show is going to be 2 hours long lol


Can't wait to hear the weekly rant!


----------



## Krandor

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Disney's fiscal year ends in late September - I'm assuming it may have something to do with that?



Also the 50th celebration is rumored to now start in October 2021.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

evino526 said:


> I would be upset too, but hindsight is 20/20. I can’t imagine they would have offered the free dining promo if they knew that it was going to get pulled. One thing I think they should have done differently is froze any new bookings the second they closed.”until further notice” They shot themselves in the foot by allowing the bookings to continue for times of such uncertainty...especially when it impacts capacity so significantly.


Hindsight, nothing. I could use credits in the open DS at night. I could use QS credits in the park. This is a money grab, and it’s BS. 
This trip was PIF before Christmas and we would have been there now, before boarding a cruise tomorrow. That part I understand changing. 
I understand limited hours and experiences. Pulling what benefit we had of coming and enjoying ourselves is shot.


----------



## Jaxs27

*@Tjddis*
I totally get how you feel.  It is like a break-up.  My daughter graduated this year and basically everything has been ruined.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Krandor said:


> Also the 50th celebration is rumored to now start in October 2021.


Is that the original schedule for the 50th?


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

LSUmiss said:


> Mine too. A just turned 2 year old is pretty much still a baby. I’m lucky if I can keep his shoes & clothes on all day much less a mask.


My 8 days into his 3rd year son did about 2 hours at DS today before breaking the string off because he was tired of wearing it.  We asked a CM what to do and she suggested buying a scarf.  It was crazy expensive so we didn't.  Nobody seemed to care that he was unmasked.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> Hindsight, nothing. I could use credits in the open DS at night. I could use QS credits in the park. This is a money grab, and it’s BS.
> This trip was PIF before Christmas and we would have been there now, before boarding a cruise tomorrow. That part I understand changing.
> I understand limited hours and experiences. Pulling what benefit we had of coming and enjoying ourselves is shot.



If it’s a money grab it’s got to be the stupidest money grab in history.

Cancel one of your big money makers (DDP), cancel reservations for everyone, screw with plans, open with capacities so low not everyone who wants to can get in, come up with some really unpleasant rules for guests, stay closed through a bulk of summer break, possibly maybe keep some of your other big money makers closed (resorts), status of the big events that people throw money at you during (the fall stuff) is unknown, and I’m sure plenty of other things I’m missing, and people still think this is a money grab?? Because they cancelled free dining?

There is a lot to be said about this cluster-you-know-what, but money grab ain’t it. IMO at least.


----------



## rteetz

Anna_Sh said:


> Is that the original schedule for the 50th?


The original rumors had it starting in late spring early summer 2021.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## cakebaker

Anna_Sh said:


> There’s nothing wrong with Disney trying to maximize their profits.



I dunno, maximizing their profits by treating millions of dollars in deposits and prepays from customers for dates they KNEW they would not be open like an interest free loan seems a little wrong to me.

Got my email too, not sure which of the 10 different reservations I had it applies to. lol


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it’s a money grab it’s got to be the stupidest money grab in history.
> 
> Cancel one of your big money makers (DDP), cancel reservations for everyone, screw with plans, open with capacities so low not everyone who wants to can get in, come up with some really unpleasant rules for guests, stay closed through a bulk of summer break, possibly maybe keep some of your other big money makers closed (resorts), status of the big events that people throw money at you during (the fall stuff) is unknown, and I’m sure plenty is other things I’m missing, and people still think this is a money grab?? Because they cancelled free dining?
> 
> There is a lot to be said about this cluster-you-know-what, but money grab ain’t it. IMO at least.


I wonder if we will ever know how much money all of this is going to cost them.


----------



## Krandor

Anna_Sh said:


> Is that the original schedule for the 50th?



originally was going to start earlier in the year is my understanding. October is the actual 50th so sounds like that will Now be the start.  Oct 1 1971 was when it opened.


----------



## DanSG

Resort Stays will be canceled next...


----------



## evino526

sullivan.kscott said:


> Hindsight, nothing. I could use credits in the open DS at night. I could use QS credits in the park. This is a money grab, and it’s BS.
> This trip was PIF before Christmas and we would have been there now, before boarding a cruise tomorrow. That part I understand changing.
> I understand limited hours and experiences. Pulling what benefit we had of coming and enjoying ourselves is shot.



I would wait to see what they offer to those affected before saying it’s a money grab....granted whatever they offer will have uncertainty tied to it because of the free dining promo stigma, so it better be good.


----------



## Tjddis

evino526 said:


> I would be upset too, but hindsight is 20/20. I can’t imagine they would have offered the free dining promo if they knew that it was going to get pulled. One thing I think they should have done differently is froze any new bookings the second they closed.”until further notice” They shot themselves in the foot by allowing the bookings to continue for times of such uncertainty...especially when it impacts capacity so significantly.


all due respect but why do they have to revoke  the free dining for those who had it?  First off when they offered it to us they combined it with an up sell in resort/length of stay.  And we got it.  Give to get.  We could live with it.  But we were loyal. Did not take our money out.  Put more in.  Why can’t they just say “hey, we’re sorry this didn’t work out.   Tough times, you know?   But hold on to that perk until you can use it again.  Our way of saying thanks for hanging in with us”.  That’s just good customer service.  Its like when a restaurant screws up and they tear up the check.  I am def going back to that restaurant.  WDW is being arrogant in thinking we will all go back like sheep.


----------



## LSUmiss

thingaboutarsenal said:


> My 8 days into his 3rd year son did about 2 hours at DS today before breaking the string off because he was tired of wearing it.  We asked a CM what to do and she suggested buying a scarf.  It was crazy expensive so we didn't.  Nobody seemed to care that he was unmasked.


Yeah DS will be in a stroller so if you’re that close to his stroller & bent down so that his droplets can reach your face, that’s on you. We will try, but ok.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it’s a money grab it’s got to be the stupidest money grab in history.
> 
> Cancel one of your big money makers (DDP), cancel reservations for everyone, screw with plans, open with capacities so low not everyone who wants to can get in, come up with some really unpleasant rules for guests, stay closed through a bulk of summer break, possibly maybe keep some of your other big money makers closed (resorts), status of the big events that people throw money at you during (the fall stuff) is unknown, and I’m sure plenty is other things I’m missing, and people still think this is a money grab?? Because they cancelled free dining?
> 
> There is a lot to be said about this cluster-you-know-what, but money grab ain’t it. IMO at least.


The DDP cancellation is a grab on the bounce back/recovery people. Or money recovery at a minimum. We booked at rack rates, with “free” dining. Now we pay rack rates, and pay for dining?  It’s a way to recover something, and it sucks. 
I hope they figure things out, I really do. But they screwed with a lot of people, and I can’t be alone feeling this way. Unprecedented or not, they should have shut down reservations and not allowed us to rebook under false pretense. 
I am more than willing to deal with modifications and lessened experiences through this crazy time. But my weekend at Universal just became a week, where we’ll probably try some new things around Orlando in August. Then I’ll come home and enjoy my second week of vacation in western hot springs and sleeping in my camper. 
I know the world will make it through, I just hope Disney comes back to the Disney we love. If this is what Chapek considers a “quintessential Disney experience,” I hope his ideas don’t come to fruition. Or we’re all screwed.


----------



## DanSG

They need to learn that they need to take better care of the "loyal ones"...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tjddis said:


> all due respect but why do they have to revoke  the free dining for those who had it?  First off when they offered it to us they combined it with an up sell in resort/length of stay.  And we got it.  Give to get.  We could live with it.  But we were loyal. Did not take our money out.  Put more in.  Why can’t they just say “hey, we’re sorry this didn’t work out.   Tough times, you know?   But hold on to that perk until you can use it again.  Our way of saying thanks for hanging in with us”.  That’s just good customer service.  Its like when a restaurant screws up and they tear up the check.  I am def going back to that restaurant.  WDW is being arrogant in thinking we will all go back like sheep.



That original rumour had 35% off for those who got cancelled and were on free dining.

I think they likely will see some incentive for rebooking, even if it isn’t that exact offer. And 35% off is a great offer IMO. Especially if they let you apply it wherever you want.


----------



## Vern60

As a business, (a massively large one at that), I believe they've really had a problem speaking with one voice. I don't know if it's because the shutdown occurred right during the management transition or what but information has really been lacking. When it does come they seem to change it minute by minute, correcting typos as they go. 
I know there are so many faucets to Disney but they certainly don't seem to know what one department is planning for the other. I guess it's just a crazy situation, like the report now from WHO saying healthy people SHOULD NOT wear masks, totally unbelievable, haha. Even that article I read is riddled with errors, jeez. They said the CDC who does want masks said something like if 80% of folks wear masks it will help flatten the curve but the author interpreted it as wearing masks would stop 80% of covid transmissions. Nobody knows which end is up anymore, and I'm going to bed, haha.


----------



## Krandor

DanSG said:


> Resort Stays will be canceled next...



yesh next announcement likely what non dvc resorts will open and which won’t.

then what rides, atractions and Shows will be open.

gonna be a bumpy ride. Hang on.

 And we’re not at Friday night bad news dump yet.


----------



## Tjddis

Jaxs27 said:


> *@Tjddis*
> I totally get how you feel.  It is like a break-up.  My daughter graduated this year and basically everything has been ruined.


I’m sorry for her as well...thank you for affirming me!


----------



## DanSG

Krandor said:


> yesh next announcement likely what non dvc resorts will open and which won’t.
> 
> then what rides, atractions and Shows will be open.
> 
> gonna be a bumpy ride. Hang on.
> 
> And we’re not at Friday night bad news dump yet.


I laugh because the Disney vloggers will still be praising Disney over Universal's plan...


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> That original rumour had 35% off for those who got cancelled and were on free dining.
> 
> I think they likely will see some incentive for rebooking, even if it isn’t that exact offer. And 35% off is a great offer IMO. Especially if they let you apply it wherever you want.


Ok.  You are of course right. But a couple of things; 1) it’s just a rumor.  2) I will believe there are not restrictions when I see it.  Unfortunately I no longer trust them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If after the dust settles a bit and they still haven’t made things right with all the impacted people, then I’ll be disappointed in them.

I think in time it will come. If you read between the lines of the sources, it appears the storm is not done yet. Possible they need to cancel all resort reservations and then they’ll rebook those free dining guests with a new deal. Who knows.

As a passholder who wants better than what they’re offering officially at this point, and an impacted guest from March, I am patiently waiting until they can even publicly say what they’re doing with certainty before I expect them to be able to begin to fix things for all of us. And I do think they will in some fashion, especially if approached politely on an individual level. This is where they can shine and gain people’s trust back. Theyre in the demolition phase right now, it’s going to look worse before it looks nice again.


----------



## Tjddis

sullivan.kscott said:


> The DDP cancellation is a grab on the bounce back/recovery people. Or money recovery at a minimum. We booked at rack rates, with “free” dining. Now we pay rack rates, and pay for dining?  It’s a way to recover something, and it sucks.
> I hope they figure things out, I really do. But they screwed with a lot of people, and I can’t be alone feeling this way. Unprecedented or not, they should have shut down reservations and not allowed us to rebook under false pretense.
> I am more than willing to deal with modifications and lessened experiences through this crazy time. But my weekend at Universal just became a week, where we’ll probably try some new things around Orlando in August. Then I’ll come home and enjoy my second week of vacation in western hot springs and sleeping in my camper.
> I know the world will make it through, I just hope Disney comes back to the Disney we love. If this is what Chapek considers a “quintessential Disney experience,” I hope his ideas don’t come to fruition. Or we’re all screwed.


You are most definitely not alone!   Right there with ya!


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> If after the dust settles a bit and they still haven’t made things right with all the impacted people, then I’ll be disappointed in them.
> 
> I think in time it will come. If you read between the lines of the sources, it appears the storm is not done yet. Possible they need to cancel all resort reservations and then they’ll rebook those free dining guests with a new deal. Who knows.
> 
> As a passholder who wants better than what they’re offering officially at this point, and an impacted guest from March, I am patiently waiting until they can even publicly say what they’re doing with certainty before I expect them to be able to begin to fix things for all of us. And I do think they will in some fashion, especially if approached politely on an individual level. This is where they can shine and gain people’s trust back. Theyre in the demolition phase right now, it’s going to look worse before it looks nice again.



yeah we’re in the bad news phase now. I exoevt they’ll try to get through that quickly and then focus on what the “new Disney” will look like.


----------



## CastAStone

To those upset:

Wait until you get your “more information” email from Disney about your reservation. I believe they will make a new offer to impacted guests.

If you cancel on your own before that, they probably won’t do anything for you.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder I have a new only thread that has consolidated news to the first post. Good reference place. 

Walt Disney World Reopening Updates (News Only)


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Reminder I have a new only thread that has consolidated news to the first post. Good reference place.
> 
> Walt Disney World Reopening Updates (News Only)


Might be worth pinning.


----------



## lisa12000

sullivan.kscott said:


> The DDP cancellation is a grab on the bounce back/recovery people. Or money recovery at a minimum. We booked at rack rates, with “free” dining. Now we pay rack rates, and pay for dining?  It’s a way to recover something, and it sucks.
> I hope they figure things out, I really do. But they screwed with a lot of people, and I can’t be alone feeling this way. Unprecedented or not, they should have shut down reservations and not allowed us to rebook under false pretense.
> I am more than willing to deal with modifications and lessened experiences through this crazy time. But my weekend at Universal just became a week, where we’ll probably try some new things around Orlando in August. Then I’ll come home and enjoy my second week of vacation in western hot springs and sleeping in my camper.
> I know the world will make it through, I just hope Disney comes back to the Disney we love. If this is what Chapek considers a “quintessential Disney experience,” I hope his ideas don’t come to fruition. Or we’re all screwed.



for uk bookings it’s a nightmare (if we can come later in the year) we get the free dining offer and could book from April last year - my son and his girlfriend booked akl for October with 14 day ultimate tickets (hopper and water parks And free memory maker) and free dining plan - what they will wake up to today is no use of hopers or water parks, and no dining plan - so there already expensive holiday for October will be 1000pounds dearer through no fault of their own and flights etc booked etc which they can’t change


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> To those upset:
> 
> Wait until you get your “more information” email from Disney about your reservation. I believe they will make a new offer to impacted guests.
> 
> If you cancel on your own before that, they probably won’t do anything for you.



im not upset. I also don’t gain anything by cancelling my sep recovery trip today. I’m also not taking it since I only booked it for free dining offer. Don’t need to do anything today and won’t. Hopefully I’ll get an offer I can use for marathon or Star Wars weekend 2021.  I’ll talk to my ta when the dust settles.  I have will August to cancel and get deposit back.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> If after the dust settles a bit and they still haven’t made things right with all the impacted people, then I’ll be disappointed in them.
> 
> I think in time it will come. If you read between the lines of the sources, it appears the storm is not done yet. Possible they need to cancel all resort reservations and then they’ll rebook those free dining guests with a new deal. Who knows.
> 
> As a passholder who wants better than what they’re offering officially at this point, and an impacted guest from March, I am patiently waiting until they can even publicly say what they’re doing with certainty before I expect them to be able to begin to fix things for all of us. And I do think they will in some fashion, especially if approached politely on an individual level. This is where they can shine and gain people’s trust back. Theyre in the demolition phase right now, it’s going to look worse before it looks nice again.


I can’t disagree with anything you say.  I applaud your patience.  It’s just that I am fresh out I guess. And I am sure that once the dust settles they will come back with something.  But here’s the thing: in all my years going to WDW (starting in 1975) I always could count on them to do the right thing right away.  Not after they wrecked things.  So for all the reasons I’ve been posting the past few weeks I believe they have handled this really poorly.  For example, why not offer the 35% at the same time you yank the free dining?  They just seem, I don’t know, off in everything they say/do.  In my business when a customer loses confidence in my service I am in trouble.


----------



## MickeyEars

I need some reassurance as I may have done something really stupid.
When Disney announced the reopening dates I moved our DVC resort reservation from July 6-16 to July 13-23. 
Next I go on MDE and cancel all our dining reservations and fast passes because why not we’re not going to be there those dates and I’ll need to make new ones anyway.
Now I Disney has no reason to contact me saying they have canceled my reservations and they will be in touch. Does this mean I won’t get to make new ones when they become available. I have tickets linked and a DVC resort reservation. Real smart move huh? I had no idea or I would have never canceled them.
Thanks for any thoughts or insight.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> If after the dust settles a bit and they still haven’t made things right with all the impacted people, then I’ll be disappointed in them.
> 
> I think in time it will come. If you read between the lines of the sources, it appears the storm is not done yet. Possible they need to cancel all resort reservations and then they’ll rebook those free dining guests with a new deal. Who knows.


I hope you’re right. In Disney’s history, you’re right. Even recently, when our Memorial Day trip had the “not gonna happen” writing on the wall and we pushed our cruise to next year and made it two weeks in WDW (and moved from POP to CR) weeks before the free dining offer was made, TWDC reaches out and “made it right,” adding the offer to our package. 
When we pushed the cruise past our OBB expiration date by almost 6 months, DCL allowed us to keep our benefits AND reached out to apply the 25% OBC to our newly booked cruise. They didn’t have to do either, but did. 
We sent our cancellation request to our TA tonight. I sincerely hope that when Disney actually wants us back, as a collective “us,” they continue the history of recovery they have demonstrated in the past.


----------



## DanSG

What's going to happen when the governor does not approve Disneys plan?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tjddis said:


> I can’t disagree with anything you say.  I applaud your patience.  It’s just that I am fresh out I guess. And I am sure that once the dust settles they will come back with something.  But here’s the thing: in all my years going to WDW (starting in 1975) I always could count on them to do the right thing right away.  Not after they wrecked things.  So for all the reasons I’ve been posting the past few weeks I believe they have handled this really poorly.  For example, why not offer the 35% at the same time you yank the free dining?  They just seem, I don’t know, off in everything they say/do.  In my business when a customer loses confidence in my service I am in trouble.



I know nobody likes this, but it’s unprecedented. They are apparently switching over to an entirely new system to handle this, so I’m assuming that is why they’ve got to hit everything with a wrecking ball before it can be fixed.

This is unlike anything they’ve had to recover and fix in the past, both in scale and type of issue.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

The 35% offer better not just be deluxe resorts to be used at some random time in like January. Hoping Disney will make this right with an offer I can actual use!


----------



## Quackers600

DanSG said:


> What's going to happen when the governor does not approve Disneys plan?


Then I hope he plans on actually fixing unemployment and extending it for a very long time to come.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Quackers600 said:


> Then I hope he plans on actually fixing unemployment and extending it for a very long time to come.



That poster keeps saying that but hasn't provided evidence.  Governor hasn't approved Seaworld yet either, btw, but I have no doubt he'll approve both.


----------



## rteetz

This thread has been open for coming on three months and its the most viewed thread I have ever had. I appreciate the discussion had here and more so especially as of late since people have kept on topic more.


----------



## evino526

Tjddis said:


> all due respect but why do they have to revoke  the free dining for those who had it?  First off when they offered it to us they combined it with an up sell in resort/length of stay.  And we got it.  Give to get.  We could live with it.  But we were loyal. Did not take our money out.  Put more in.  Why can’t they just say “hey, we’re sorry this didn’t work out.   Tough times, you know?   But hold on to that perk until you can use it again.  Our way of saying thanks for hanging in with us”.  That’s just good customer service.  Its like when a restaurant screws up and they tear up the check.  I am def going back to that restaurant.  WDW is being arrogant in thinking we will all go back like sheep.



I think because it’s easier for them to say “No Dining Plans” and take it out of the equation entirely then try to manage a percentage of guests who could feel duped because they feel like they aren’t getting the full value of the promo due to limited capacity/closures/restrictions.

I hope they offer those impacted something that restores faith in their customer service. And if they don’t, shame on them.

I really think they shot themselves in the foot by not initially closing “until further notice” and continuing to take reservations as if operations would be normal when they reopened. They should have shut off the ability to make new reservations, ADRs, and FP+ selections when they closed and until opening plans were in place. Because they let things pile up, they’re thinking is that the only way to make things fair across all guests is to start from scratch.

We’ve never seen anything like this. Disney is usually a well oiled machine humming away with only slight hiccups. They’re effectively changing their entire operating processes in months that have taken decades to put in place.

My hindsight comment wasn’t a dig at you or anyone who rebooked with the free dining promo, but it’s easy to get worked up about decisions made in the past and forget that we didn’t know what we know now, then. I hope Disney sorts it out for you and everyone impacted by it.


----------



## tinkerhon

CastAStone said:


> To those upset:
> 
> Wait until you get your “more information” email from Disney about your reservation. I believe they will make a new offer to impacted guests.
> 
> If you cancel on your own before that, they probably won’t do anything for you.


Just wondering if Disney has made any statement regarding park tickets refunds? - full refund - not a credit that you can use at a later date
I purchased my tickets on May 16, in order to make my FPS.
I find it hard to believe that Disney did not know about this change in operating procedures prior to May 16


----------



## brockash

Tjddis said:


> I can’t disagree with anything you say.  I applaud your patience.  It’s just that I am fresh out I guess. And I am sure that once the dust settles they will come back with something.  But here’s the thing: in all my years going to WDW (starting in 1975) I always could count on them to do the right thing right away.  Not after they wrecked things.  So for all the reasons I’ve been posting the past few weeks I believe they have handled this really poorly.  For example, why not offer the 35% at the same time you yank the free dining?  They just seem, I don’t know, off in everything they say/do.  In my business when a customer loses confidence in my service I am in trouble.


100% agree.  I'll be honest that's what's kept us coming back for years; knowing they're going to do the right thing without a hassle for their customers...but that has been COMPLETELY lost.  I'm shocked that they're trying to now have us pay rack rate with no free dining on an offer we accepted 9 months ago...completely despicable and sleazy.


----------



## brockash

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> This policy could change in July August etc. Things change rapidly. It just makes sense to cancel it all for now. I mean so many people said just cancel it all so we don’t have to wonder every week so I guess this makes it easier for everyone, though it sucks


Yeah, it just makes sense to cancel ppls free dining when they agreed to pay rack rate and whatever tix combination they were required to and now only allow them to suck it up and pay way more than what was previously agreed upon or cancel????.... Yeah that makes total sense


----------



## wendow

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - to those cancelling trips this summer due to the mandatory mask rule, where are you coming from? I’m from Massachusetts where the expectation is you don’t leave your house to walk your dog without wearing a mask. So this whole mandatory mask thing literally is no different than what we are dealing with right now, plus the uncomfortable Florida heat added to it. But I get that and am prepared for that extra element.
> 
> I’m interested in understanding if people cancelling due to this are from states where mask use is more flexible or not as vastly used.


We are not cancelling at this point - However, I'd love to cancel due to mask use. We feel we can't though because we have dvc points expiring and AP's expiring and once the school year begins, we cannot go back until mid-Dec. Neither our dvc points or AP's will be any good so we are forcing this trip even though it is far from ideal.
We are from CO and masks are used about 50% of the time for us and only when we actually enter a store. Certainly not wearing one to walk a dog or go for a hike, which we do almost daily.  All my family is from TX and they pretty much never wear a masks. Not to church or the store or the restaurants that have been open already for weeks...


----------



## wendow

OKWFan88 said:


> Denver CO here (technically a suburb outside of Denver)... Masks were mandatory, and I wore it every time I went out. Not ideal but following the rules... and we don't have humidity like FL does so I can't even imagine how uncomfortable it will get. Our trip got cancelled because it was scheduled the end of June into July so parks wouldn't have been open nor would have POP apparently. But even if we had a later date in July scheduled with all the restrictions just wouldn't fit for my family. We will try again in Nov or Dec.


We are Denver suburb too and masks are not mandatory for us. My dd works at Target and she estimates it is about 50%. I'd say the same for what I see. Only store by us that is mandatory is Costco. Restaurants now too, from what I understand, when not eating or drinking. We are dining out tomorrow night. I can't wait!


----------



## Hummingbird

Excuse me if this has already been talked about tonight but did anyone notice that this says mask on everyone 2 years old and up, but when they gave the reopening plan presentation I thought they said 3 and up.


----------



## jenjersnap

Wow, what a gut punch when, after making dinner and watching a movie with the family, I sat down to catch up with the dis news and this thread had 40+ more pages.

Can’t say I am not disappointed at losing our perfect adrs (we had two Cali Grill brunches planned, guys! ). Like others, this will be my fourth attempt at booking adrs without an actual trip materializing so far and I feel somewhat pessimistic about being able to re-book some of our high demand restaurants when the new system rolls out. Just my intuition, I hope I am wrong. 

And now, after the rumors a couple pages back, I am anxious we won’t get into DHS which is the only dealbreaker my family has. 

*Deep breaths*. To paraphrase Scarlett O’Hara, “Tomorrow is another day. Please don’t let it be a dumpster fire.”


----------



## Pyotr

Wow. I go to bed early and all sorts of craziness happens.

Cancelling all the ADRs and FP sucks, but that’s really the only way to makes things work. If restaurants are only going to be running at <50% capacity, you cannot have all the current reservations showing up. I think the crowd levels will be so low that the lack of FP won’t matter much.

Lowering the age for masks, however, is insane. Even though I cancelled my summer trip already, if we were planning on still going, I could probably get my 16 and 8 year olds to wear a masks. My 2.5 year old? Never. She’s still a baby and now in her terrible twos. I can’t even keep ponytails in her hair.

Maybe Disney is trying to discourage people with young children from visiting the parks this year...


----------



## PixarBall

Pyotr said:


> Wow. I go to bed early and all sorts of craziness happens.
> 
> Cancelling all the ADRs and FP sucks, but that’s really the only way to makes things work. If restaurants are only going to be running at <50% capacity, you cannot have all the current reservations showing up. I think the crowd levels will be so low that the lack of FP won’t matter much.
> 
> Lowering the age for masks, however, is insane. Even though I cancelled my summer trip already, if we were planning on still going, I could probably get my 16 and 8 year olds to wear a masks. My 2.5 year old? Never. She’s still a baby and now in her terrible twos. I can’t even keep ponytails in her hair.
> 
> Maybe Disney is trying to discourage people with young children from visiting the parks this year...



Think they are encouraging a lot of people not to come and it’s probably for the bestZ Cases are going up with reopening small stores. Imagine when theme parks open. Broadway won’t be opening until 2021. Be happy we are getting anything.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> That original rumour had 35% off for those who got cancelled and were on free dining.
> 
> I think they likely will see some incentive for rebooking, even if it isn’t that exact offer. *And 35% off is a great offer IMO.* Especially if they let you apply it wherever you want.



Not really. In just about any other normal time, you may see 15-25-30% off room-only rate. Sometimes even up to 40%. Now, I understand that this is not a normal time, and those discounts may be gone for the foreseeable future. 

But considering many of these people probably got a discount on the original cancelled reservation, this isn't really THAT much of a deal. And considering the rack rates may go up significantly (may, I don't know), these people even with a 35% discount may be paying more to go. So, really, they are getting no goodwill gesture for their inconvenience at this point. Disney did right by offering people a reparation for their trips being cancelled. Also not letting Disney off the hook here; remember that it was _Disney_ who waited until days before to make a decision on cancelling. So, having strung many of these people along until the last minute, it's the least Disney could do to offer the dining promotion. 

Now, if it is 35% off PLUS free dining, I'd say great. If it was 35% off the whole package, including tickets, including dining, I'd say fine. But 35% room discount really isn't that much of a gesture. Now, listen, I know Disney doesn't HAVE to do anything. But, considering how they strung along so many people until the very last minute in the first place, PLUS booking a package that they now are not honoring...35% seems low to me. 




Side note: Early Morning Magic appears to no longer be on the park hours calendar, except for July 11th, which is weird. MNSSHP is still there, so take that for what it's worth. Not sure if that's a good sign for MNSSHP. I think we all expected EMM to not be happening; but the fact that some hard-ticket events are still on the schedule...I dunno.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I saw the cast member FAQ and I get the logics of staffing but I gotta say I am at least still relieved to see that Water Park hours and the Halloween party have still lived to fight another day. Would have thought water parks would have disappeared with the EMHs.

And I hope they have this new system ironed out by June 16 (my day 60) My nerves can’t go on like this.


----------



## cakebaker

PixarBall said:


> Be happy we are getting anything.



What other business in the world would we ever say that about?


----------



## Cdn Jeff

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
So has anybody actually had their ADRs cancelled?  If so, for which dates?
I have a Nov 6th arrival and all of my ADR’s and other experience are still intact.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Cdn Jeff said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> So has anybody actually had their ADRs cancelled?  If so, for which dates?
> I have a Nov 6th arrival and all of my ADR’s and other experience are still intact.



I have two trips booked 1 for 8/15-8/29 and 1 for 11/7-11/21 and they both still have the ADRs. The MNSSHP tickets are still there and the previously extended when we lost the April reservation tickets that were extended until 12/15 still expire 12/15/2020.


----------



## cakebaker

Cdn Jeff said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> So has anybody actually had their ADRs cancelled?  If so, for which dates?
> I have a Nov 6th arrival and all of my ADR’s and other experience are still intact.


There's no need for them to hurry to clear them off, it's a sure thing they're going to. Mine are all still there and I suspect they will be until the actual date of each one arrives and they drop off naturally.


----------



## hunterjumperluv

I’ve now gotten THREE cancelation emails... and have not had any future reservations, ever.  Also... interestingly enough,  when I click into My Reservations,  it shows I can still get FP+. I can click into it, but it freezes/crashes the App at select family and friends.

surprised they didn’t remove that button when they removed the one from from the front screen when pressing the + button.

I don’t envy Disney IT right now....


----------



## NJlauren

I think long term a 60 day ADR window is amazing, it doesn’t help my November trip since I got everything I wanted at my exact times.  I love planning a trip but I hardly ever keep my 180 days ADRs exactly how I book them.

Also if ADRs have been booked for all tables and now they are only going to have 25 or 50% how did you expect them to decide who got to keep the ADR and who’s got canceled, canceling them all and starting over is a fairer way to handle this. IMO, do I love it?  No, but it doesn’t really bother me to much. 

The only thing I see as a real problem here is the canceling the DDP after they gave it as an incentive to rebook. 

I canceled my July trip when they announced the opening dates July 3-9, before the task force meeting was even over.  So I have little skin in the immediate game, I do have a tentative August Trip booked.  But still waiting on 14 day quarantine to be lifted from my area.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

The free dining withdrawal doesn’t even affect me and I think that Disney looks awful with last night’s news.

Yes, Disney is different and had to make radical changes, but Disney is the monster that created this beast that requires 180 day dining reservations & 60 day fastpasses! Why, on earth, did they offer free dining for a recovery deal? Why did they offer it to begin on June 1, and then not be open? 

For anyone saying that Disney didn’t know it would be this bad, is Disney not a worldwide company that saw the Covid19 shut downs at their parks in other countries first? Were they naive enough to think the US would be immune? 

I think that them canceling ADRs and Dining and revoking the free dining they gave out is just such a crappy move. Yes, I get with capacity restrictions they have to, but they created this monster. And they didn’t have to give free dining to customers with so many questions about reopening.

Poor leadership decisions.


----------



## Becky19

The FastPass & ADR changes don't bother me, but the dining plan cancellation could be a deal breaker. We're coming from the UK & booked last year for September 2020 with free dining. We've spend thousands on flights already so can't just cancel and rebook different dates. We just won't be able to afford it if we have to pay for all our food and they don't give us a reduction on our rooms.  

I hope they come out with more details soon for those who are affected.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> What other business in the world would we ever say that about?


Given the extraordinary circumstances Id say that about most businesses.  In Florida most businesses are operating under pretty strict guidelines.  To turn that around how many other businesses would suffer from the media bashing like Disney if they were the source of another outbreak?   If there an outbreak at a Six Flags for example it will be a minor short lived blip on the news.  Disney would have to deal with it for years down the road.   What’s great about all of this is that each of us has a choice of whether or not to go visit the parks during these difficult times.  It’s actually pretty simple.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> Can anyone help with this?


Yes, all dining plans are being refunded per the announcement.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Given the extraordinary circumstances Id say that about most businesses.  In Florida most businesses are operating under pretty strict guidelines.  To turn that around how many other businesses would suffer from the media bashing like Disney if they were the source of another outbreak?   If there an outbreak at a Six Flags for example it will be a minor short lived blip on the news.  Disney would have to deal with it for years down the road.   What’s great about all of this is that each of us has a choice of whether or not to go visit the parks during these difficult times.  It’s actually pretty simple.



The fact that we aren't forced to go doesn't make it all ok. I do put my money where my mouth is and I'm not going, but that does nothing to make what they're doing good. And no, I don't accept half an order of take out that I pay full price for because of a pandemic. I wouldn't buy a car with no engine and pay full price because of a pandemic. And I won't pay full price for well less than half the experience at WDW. But hey, if you want to, that's the great thing...you can. Disney doesn't get a pass from me because we have a pandemic. They don't get to slash and cut and continue to charge rack rate for the privilege of just being there. They tricked people into booking and making plans, held their deposits and then cancelled them, allowing them to keep the reservations at rack rate. Now they've removed the ability for them to cancel, so they're still getting to hold the money.

None of that has a single thing to do with safety or insuring that Disney won't have an outbreak that they might get bad press for. It's just deceptive, dishonest and disappointing.


----------



## Eric Smith

evino526 said:


> I would wait to see what they offer to those affected before saying it’s a money grab....granted whatever they offer will have uncertainty tied to it because of the free dining promo stigma, so it better be good.


They’re offering a 35% room discount in the place of the free dining according to the rumor.  That’s probably a better deal than the dining.


----------



## JacknSally

*The thing about cancelling the DDPs... I don’t think Disney offered free dining in bad faith back in March or April. I just don’t think they expected the extreme capacity restrictions they would have to have in the restaurants when they reopen, and they know they aren’t able or likely won’t be able to accommodate all of the free-diners with restaurants the way they’ll have to be for a while. They know the dining plans and free dining bring in money, that’s why they’ve kept the free dining offer for so long, though they’ve been phasing it out.

Believe me, I am hypercritical of Disney a lot of the time, but to me this seems like they were trying to be optimistic and keep people excited about the post-closure time, not realizing back in March or April exactly what it would be. Then 2020 doubled down, and now they face angry guests because they show up with free dining and can’t get in to the restaurants, or angry guests because Disney can’t accommodate the offer fully so they cancelled the offer before people go on their trips.

YMMV, of course, and I’m not saying you can’t be upset. To me, this just doesn’t seem like a bait-and-switch.*


----------



## mshanson3121

What I get a kick out of (online in other places) are all the people saying, "Well my plans are all still there, so I don't think they'll do this."  Like they think Disney has a big, red, Staples button and can magically make hundreds of thousands of plans disappear in a second. The announcement said, "Starting May 28th..." It will take time to get it all taken care of.


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> What's going to happen when the governor does not approve Disneys plan?


Just because you keep posting this doesn’t make it actually true.


----------



## Leigh L

Cdn Jeff said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> So has anybody actually had their ADRs cancelled?  If so, for which dates?
> I have a Nov 6th arrival and all of my ADR’s and other experience are still intact.


As of this morning, all my August (and November) ADRs are still intact. No emails received from WDW in either DH's or my inboxes.
Edited to add: I haven't been able to modify anything for a day or two and all three resort reservations (split stay in August, 1 in November) cannot be modified. As of yesterday sometime I was still able to modify my November one (our August one DH booked with military offer so we can't change that online anyway, but the wording did change IIRC)


----------



## LALA2020

Eric Smith said:


> They’re offering a 35% room discount in the place of the free dining according to the rumor.  That’s probably a better deal than the dining.


Our holiday same dates next year has gone up £1800! So I doubt it is a great deal when the discount is coming off the hiked up prices.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> The fact that we aren't forced to go doesn't make it all ok. I do put my money where my mouth is and I'm not going, but that does nothing to make what they're doing good. And no, I don't accept half an order of take out that I pay full price for because of a pandemic. I wouldn't buy a car with no engine and pay full price because of a pandemic. And I won't pay full price for well less than half the experience at WDW. But hey, if you want to, that's the great thing...you can. Disney doesn't get a pass from me because we have a pandemic. They don't get to slash and cut and continue to charge rack rate for the privilege of just being there. They tricked people into booking and making plans, held their deposits and then cancelled them, allowing them to keep the reservations at rack rate. Now they've removed the ability for them to cancel, so they're still getting to hold the money.
> 
> None of that has a single thing to do with safety or insuring that Disney won't have an outbreak that they might get bad press for. It's just deceptive, dishonest and disappointing.


Then you have the choice not to go and move on to perhaps a more attractive entertainment venue this year.   I’ve worked at another major theme park and saw the behind the scenes financial aspect.  Other parks are doing the same thing in regards to refunds and bookings.   Whether or not you want to give them a pass is a personal decision.  For me getting angry over it isn’t worth the effort since it will be straightened out in the near future.  I’m more concerned with 30 million people losing their jobs, people struggling to put food on the table and keep a roof over the heads of their family. And I also put my money where my mouth is by donating.   To me that’s the real crisis of this pandemic.  But that’s just me.


----------



## Osugal9

JacknSally said:


> *The thing about cancelling the DDPs... I don’t think Disney offered free dining in bad faith back in March or April. I just don’t think they expected the extreme capacity restrictions they would have to have in the restaurants when they reopen, and they know they aren’t able or likely won’t be able to accommodate all of the free-diners with restaurants the way they’ll have to be for a while. They know the dining plans and free dining bring in money, that’s why they’ve kept the free dining offer for so long, though they’ve been phasing it out.
> 
> Believe me, I am hypercritical of Disney a lot of the time, but to me this seems like they were trying to be optimistic and keep people excited about the post-closure time, not realizing back in March or April exactly what it would be. Then 2020 doubled down, and now they face angry guests because they show up with free dining and can’t get in to the restaurants, or angry guests because Disney can’t accommodate the offer fully so they cancelled the offer before people go on their trips.
> 
> YMMV, of course, and I’m not saying you can’t be upset. To me, this just doesn’t seem like a bait-and-switch.*


What they could have done and in my opinion should have done was Any of these other options:
1.  Give everyone the quick service dining plan.  People have to eat regardless.
2. Give people a discount on their CURRENT reservation and not a future reservation 
3.  Offer people their package next year at the same price.  For many people who booked a bounce back or the promotion in January a booking next year even at a 35% discount is still a decent amount more.
4. Give people a gift card for 75% of the value of their dining plan to use in food in the park.


----------



## Alicefan

wendow said:


> We are Denver suburb too and masks are not mandatory for us. My dd works at Target and she estimates it is about 50%. I'd say the same for what I see. Only store by us that is mandatory is Costco. Restaurants now too, from what I understand, when not eating or drinking. We are dining out tomorrow night. I can't wait!


It's the same here in SC. I haven't worn a mask at all until yesterday when I got to the doctor's office and there was a note on the door not to come in without one. I put mine on, but when we got behind the office doors they told me I could take it off and the staff pulled theirs down as well. It was like it was only for looks. You could tell that it was just protocol they were following and that they didn't like it any more than we do.


----------



## JacknSally

Osugal9 said:


> What they could have done and in my opinion should have done was Any of these other options:
> 1.  Give everyone the quick service dining plan.  People have to eat regardless.
> 2. Give people a discount on their CURRENT reservation and not a future reservation
> 3.  Offer people their package next year at the same price.  For many people who booked a bounce back or the promotion in January a booking next year even at a 35% discount is still a decent amount more.
> 4. Give people a gift card for 75% of the value of their dining plan to use in food in the park.



*Those are all good ideas and while they haven’t said yet that they’re doing anything like that, they also haven’t said yet that they’re definitely not doing anything like that.

Maybe one or two of those will be the options they offer when they start reaching out to the affected guests. Maybe they have other ideas they’ll be offering. They’re moving into the new system with everyone on equal footing and with a clean slate, but they said they’ll be reaching out to affected guests, plus previously booked guests will be getting first dibs at the new set-up. We just don’t know all the specifics yet.*


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Other parks are doing the same thing in regards to refunds and bookings.



One reason I was loyal to Disney was because I didn't believe they were like other companies. What anyone else does, has no effect on whether what Disney is doing is right.



> I’m more concerned with 30 million people losing their jobs, people struggling to put food on the table and keep a roof over the heads of their family. And I also put my money where my mouth is by donating. To me that’s the real crisis of this pandemic. But that’s just me.



Where did I ever say I was more concerned about my vacation than I am people suffering from the effects of this pandemic? That's not just you, but this is a Disney forum so I kinda focus on Disney here. Lots of people are concerned and donate time and money to those in need, but it's not an either/or.


----------



## armerida

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I just got my cancellation email for my August trip. It says I will be contacted and given priority access to make new plans. My reservation is at the Dolphin. Can’t wait to see how that works out!


@Dallasmomoftwo, what exactly was cancelled? Your resort reservation? Or FP and ADRs? We are out of state AP with an on-site trip w/res at AoA booked mid-August...


----------



## Lewisc

DanSG said:


> What's going to happen when the governor does not approve Disneys plan?


I guess Disney would have to defer the reopening date to August 1, or later, so they can address any deficiencies of the plan or to give Disney a time to go to court. Disney's plan is at least as safe as the plan approved for Universal. What do you think needs to be improved to make it safer?


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

Leigh L said:


> As of this morning, all my August (and November) ADRs are still intact. No emails received from WDW in either DH's or my inboxes.
> Edited to add: I haven't been able to modify anything for a day or two and all three resort reservations (split stay in August, 1 in November) cannot be modified. As of yesterday sometime I was still able to modify my November one (our August one DH booked with military offer so we can't change that online anyway, but the wording did change IIRC)


My husband got the email late last night around 11:30 but didn't see it til this morning. I didn't receive any emails yet and I am the primary person for all reservations. Just waiting for my emails now. I told him to be on the lookout for the next email that grants permission to do the reserve parks since he was contacted.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> One reason I was loyal to Disney was because I didn't believe they were like other companies. What anyone else does, has no effect on whether what Disney is doing is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I ever say I was more concerned about my vacation than I am people suffereing from the effects of this pandemic? That's not just you, but this is a Disney forum so I kinda focus on Disney here. Lots of people are concerned and donate time and money to those in need, but it's not an either/or.


I’m not going to take this further because I respect your opinion.  I agree this is a Disney forum and I see the flip side of what the cast members are feeling.  So my perspective is different I guess.  I lost money too with the cruise line.  Have a nice day.  Hope you start to feel better about things.


----------



## skeeter31

Keep in mind everyone, not everyone will get emails, or see their reservations disappear right away from MDE. Disney IT faces a massive challenge today, this weekend, and even next week, to clean the slate of all these ADRs and FPs. Just because yours are still showing up, doesn’t mean you somehow slipped through the cracks. By you posting that yours are still appearing in the MDE, all you’re really doing is upsetting people that have had there’s disappear already. It’s not a good look.


----------



## mhautz

I really want to have the attitude of not blaming Disney, and for the most part I'll stick to that because they are making necessary decisions based on things outside their control.  The one thing they did that I can fault them for is seemingly not adjust any sort of reservation systems AFTER it became clear adjustments were going to be necessary.  For the most part, it seemed to be business as usual (I mean every person making reservations had to know the risk).  Even if they didn't want to announce it publicly, they could have drastically reduced the availability of everything, such as resorts, tickets, ADRs, DDP, FP+, but other than some rumored FP+ reductions, there is no indication they did that.  Maybe they DID do more than I think they did, but it sure feels like they could have made more effort to drive down capacity organically and not have to cancel everything, even if that meant they would have to cancel some things.


----------



## mshanson3121

In other news - apparently Disney quietly changed their mask policy so now all guests over the age of 2 must wear one, not age 3.


----------



## mshanson3121

@rteetz  Any hints as to what announcements we should expect at the 5:00 Doomsday Drop?


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> In other news - apparently Disney quietly changed their mask policy so now all guests over the age of 2 must wear one, not age 3.


Well, there goes our plan of saying the three year old is two!


----------



## Eric Smith

mhautz said:


> I really want to have the attitude of not blaming Disney, and for the most part I'll stick to that because they are making necessary decisions based on things outside their control.  The one thing they did that I can fault them for is seemingly not adjust any sort of reservation systems AFTER it became clear adjustments were going to be necessary.  For the most part, it seemed to be business as usual (I mean every person making reservations had to know the risk).  Even if they didn't want to announce it publicly, they could have drastically reduced the availability of everything, such as resorts, tickets, ADRs, DDP, FP+, but other than some rumored FP+ reductions, there is no indication they did that.  Maybe they DID do more than I think they did, but it sure feels like they could have made more effort to drive down capacity organically and not have to cancel everything, even if that meant they would have to cancel some things.


I don't mind the way they went about it.  I do think they need to communicate the changes in a more effective way.  I don't think its great that they just announced this with a post on a blog.  They really should have had a press conference to make a formal announcement about the changes.   Everyone on this board will know exactly what is going on because we are fanatics.  The average guest is going to have no idea.   They're just going to get an email saying all of their ADRs and fast passes are cancelled out of the blue.


----------



## JacknSally

mhautz said:


> I really want to have the attitude of not blaming Disney, and for the most part I'll stick to that because they are making necessary decisions based on things outside their control.  The one thing they did that I can fault them for is seemingly not adjust any sort of reservation systems AFTER it became clear adjustments were going to be necessary.  For the most part, it seemed to be business as usual (I mean every person making reservations had to know the risk).  Even if they didn't want to announce it publicly, they could have drastically reduced the availability of everything, such as resorts, tickets, ADRs, DDP, FP+, but other than some rumored FP+ reductions, there is no indication they did that.  Maybe they DID do more than I think they did, but it sure feels like they could have made more effort to drive down capacity organically and not have to cancel everything, even if that meant they would have to cancel some things.



*So I totally see your point here, and I don’t disagree. Doing it this way, though, keeps them from having to pick and choose who keeps their plans and who has to start over.*

*I’ve had to walk hotel guests before and sometimes they understood but sometimes they would argue with me, demanding to know why their plans were upended but someone else’s weren’t. Why we thought they were “lesser” than someone else, which of course wasn’t the case.

Wiping it all out stops Disney from having to randomly pick and choose who to cancel, and then try to explain to thousands of people why they were chosen but someone else wasn’t. *

*You make a valid point; we don’t know how much limiting was already being done behind the scenes. Maybe they still had too many reservations to handle after their limiting. They also did probably assume people understood the pandemic meant everything was up in the air.*


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> @rteetz  Any hints as to what announcements we should expect at the 5:00 Doomsday Drop?


The next logical thing to announce would be what they're doing with the resorts.  I don't expect that they'll cancel anyone, but I could see closing certain resorts and moving people to equivalent accommodations.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

*The cancellation email people are getting... it doesn't include a link to re-book or anything, right?  So whether you DID or DID NOT get the email, you really have nothing that others don't yet have, except acknowledgment by Disney, that you are being cancelled?  And a note that says you'll somehow be given priority over those that don't have current reservations?
Still no info on HOW and WHEN you will be able to re-book, right?

Is my understamding correct?

We have July 5-11 trip scheduled (Original QS Free Dining promo, upgraded to DDP with FP+ and ADRs made), and I have yet to see an email.  I keep checking my email and the website to see if anything allows me to re-book.*


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.

Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

JacknSally said:


> *So I totally see your point here, and I don’t disagree. Doing it this way, though, keeps them from having to pick and choose who keeps their plans and who has to start over.*
> 
> *I’ve had to walk hotel guests before and sometimes they understood but sometimes they would argue with me, demanding to know why their plans were upended but someone else’s weren’t. Why we thought they were “lesser” than someone else, which of course wasn’t the case.
> 
> Wiping it all out stops Disney from having to randomly pick and choose who to cancel, and then try to explain to thousands of people why they were chosen but someone else wasn’t. *
> 
> *You make a valid point; we don’t know how much limiting was already being done behind the scenes. Maybe they still had too many reservations to handle after their limiting. They also did probably assume people understood the pandemic meant everything was up in the air.*


We had a family birthday celebration scheduled at Chef Mickey’s that got wiped out.  We have family fly in for this.  Guess we’ll see what happens.  Staying positive we’ll get it back in some form


----------



## stephk1981

We have an August, September, and November reservation and are AP holders . I haven't received any email, should I be worried that I won't get a reservation date to enter the park before more tickets are sold?


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> Yes, all dining plans are being refunded per the announcement.


Actually that is not what it says, 

“As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel all existing dining reservations and experience bookings, including Disney dining plans included in packages.”

It never says anything specific about refunding Dining Plan purchases.  It makes me think they are only clearing Dining Plans included in packages (free dining) off their books.


----------



## JacknSally

stephk1981 said:


> We have an August, September, and November reservation and are AP holders . I haven't received any email, should I be worried that I won't get a reservation date to enter the park before more tickets are sold?


*
No you shouldn’t be worried about it at this point. Emails only just started going out. It’s going to take a minute to get to everyone.*


----------



## chad_1138

Taylor'sMom said:


> *The cancellation email people are getting... it doesn't include a link to re-book or anything, right?  So whether you DID or DID NOT get the email, you really have nothing that others don't yet have, except acknowledgment by Disney, that you are being cancelled?  And a note that says you'll somehow be given priority over those that don't have current reservations?
> Still no info on HOW and WHEN you will be able to re-book, right?
> 
> Is my understamding correct?
> 
> We have July 5-11 trip scheduled (Original QS Free Dining promo, upgraded to DDP with FP+ and ADRs made), and I have yet to see an email.  I keep checking my email and the website to see if anything allows me to re-book.*


Same boat here.  We were July 5-17 with the free dining.  I think, if we can get the 35% discount that was discussed, we are going to try to rebook for July 11-23.


----------



## NJlauren

mshanson3121 said:


> In other news - apparently Disney quietly changed their mask policy so now all guests over the age of 2 must wear one, not age 3.View attachment 497738


This may be our deal breaker, my 6 year old fine, but newly 2 year old isn’t going to wear a mask for long plus I don’t thinks it’s safe for her to wear one either. 

Before I get roasted for saying it’s not safe, mask guidelines say 2 or over and being able to know when the mask is making it hard to breath, or when it’s causing issues.  My 2 year old cannot do that.


----------



## HuskieJohn

HuskieJohn said:


> LOL my tickets that had Jun 19-27 and June 19-26 dates are all goofed up
> 
> Some now have September 27th end dates and others have June 28th end dates.



Now all 8 of my tickets have a September 26th 2021 end date!

Also I received 2 emails...one "regarding your Disney reservation" (ADRs) the other "regarding your Disney vacation" (FP+s)


----------



## jlwhitney

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.



The no ADR/FP doesn't bother me since we rarely do sit down anyway or make many fastpasses since we go ofter. The mask rule is literally the deal breaker that is keeping us from going at all. If no masks we would go for a couple1 night dvc stays, probably wouldn't do our normal 3-4 nights anytime soon, or till more things are back.


----------



## JacknSally

HuskieJohn said:


> Now all 8 of my tickets have a September 26th 2021 end date.  What happened to December 15th?



*Tickets are being extended.*


----------



## Leigh L

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


I'm good with it.
Just wish it was before I finally managed after two months of checking to get the ADRs haha
Disney has transformed the way we travel. We're winging it people so it's a matter of readjusting (again).

I posted this on another thread but we went on a Saturday to the MK in 2017, bought tickets that day and went. Boy that was an eye-opener, lol. We spent all day in lines. Didn't know there was a such thing as ADRs and FP+ (it had been a while).


----------



## jlwhitney

NJlauren said:


> This may be our deal breaker, my 6 year old fine, but newly 2 year old isn’t going to wear a mask for long plus I don’t thinks it’s safe for her to wear one either.
> 
> Before I get roasted for saying it’s not safe, mask guidelines say 2 or over and being able to know when the mask is making it hard to breath, or when it’s causing issues.  My 2 year old cannot do that.



I don't know any 2 year old who would, my youngest will be 2 next month.At they don't have the reasoning skills either, or the power of bribery doesn't work yet....lol


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

stephk1981 said:


> We have an August, September, and November reservation and are AP holders . I haven't received any email, should I be worried that I won't get a reservation date to enter the park before more tickets are sold?


I’m especially worried because we are counting on the AP extension they said they’d do, and now I’m wondering if they might go back on that. My AP expired May 10 - I had a trip booked for the end of March & the first 9 days of May. If all was Norma I would’ve renewed. I haven’t yet because I don’t want to pay over $1100 for an extremely limited experience.....but now I’m worried they’ll just cancel all APs who thought their passes would have the expiration date extended. Has anyone seen this happen in MDE yet?  I’ve asked about it a few times since March and the CM’s didn’t know anything. :/


----------



## mhautz

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.



It doesn't sound horrible.  

We don't spend entire days in the park, but I would prefer to be able to leave and come back. Ten hours is not sufficient time to build in a decent break.  Also, my fear is the resorts will be more intolerable in the evening as EVERYONE will be back before bed time and there will be reduced capacity for activities such as the pool.


----------



## babydoll65

I'm not sure if I'm reading it right. So all reservations (I'm booked under the fd bounceback offer for 9/12-9/19) are completely getting canceled?


----------



## e_yerger

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


Same thought here! We were booked on the DDP, but we're still planning on going down. Once we have a 100% clear picture of what the parks will look like, then we'll make the decision. We'll be Disney's guinea pigs for a while.

But we are also AP's and go multiple times a year. If someone had a "once in a lifetime" trip planned, I'd be mad and annoyed and frustrated with Disney's behavior. I get it.


----------



## JacknSally

babydoll65 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm reading it right. So all reservations (I'm booked under the fd bounceback offer for 9/12-9/19) are completely getting canceled?


*
FP and ADR reservations, and dining portions. They haven’t said anything about cancelling hotel stays.*


----------



## CastAStone

NJlauren said:


> This may be our deal breaker, my 6 year old fine, but newly 2 year old isn’t going to wear a mask for long plus I don’t thinks it’s safe for her to wear one either.
> 
> Before I get roasted for saying it’s not safe, mask guidelines say 2 or over and being able to know when the mask is making it hard to breath, or when it’s causing issues.  My 2 year old cannot do that.


Same. I am 100% pro mask but I am not sure my 2YO will be able to adapt. My 3 year old can do it, but we’ve just not brought our 2 year old into a building that isn’t out house in 10 weeks. 

Thankfully I have 4 months to try to train him.


----------



## andyman8

babydoll65 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm reading it right. So all reservations (I'm booked under the fd bounceback offer for 9/12-9/19) are completely getting canceled?


No. All ADRs, FP+, and experience reservations (BBB, tours, etc...) are canceled. All DDPs are also cancelled. Any remaining parts of your package (hotel, tickets) remain. There’s still no word on the future of hotel reservations and park tickets.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Leigh L said:


> I'm good with it.
> Just wish it was before I finally managed after two months of checking to get the ADRs haha
> Disney has transformed the way we travel. We're winging it people so it's a matter of readjusting (again).
> 
> I posted this on another thread but we went on a Saturday to the MK in 2017, bought tickets that day and went. Boy that was an eye-opener, lol. We spent all day in lines. Didn't know there was a such thing as ADRs and FP+ (it had been a while).


That’s true, when they exist you have to be prepared to wing it (and know how) or be unhappy. The first time I took my then-boyfriend now-husband, he fought me everything step of the way on making dining reservations & stuff. I am 100% fine with surviving on turkey legs, pickles, and coffee, but I learned that trip that he’s the kind of person who’s like “I want to sit down and enjoy my meal”. I’ll never forget us being in MK at 8pm on a Saturday and he’s angry, hungry, and refusing to eat QS. He learned that trip.


----------



## JacknSally

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m especially worried because we are counting on the AP extension they said they’d do, and now I’m wondering if they might go back on that. My AP expired May 10 - I had a trip booked for the end of March & the first 9 days of May. If all was Norma I would’ve renewed. I haven’t yet because I don’t want to pay over $1100 for an extremely limited experience.....but now I’m worried they’ll just cancel all APs who thought their passes would have the expiration date extended. Has anyone seen this happen in MDE yet?  I’ve asked about it a few times since March and the CM’s didn’t know anything. :/


*
Someone - maybe Remy? I don’t remember - said all APs are frozen and the expectation is they will be frozen while things are limited. Nothing official has been announced yet, though.

*


----------



## e_yerger

babydoll65 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm reading it right. So all reservations (I'm booked under the fd bounceback offer for 9/12-9/19) are completely getting canceled?


You will be able to keep your reservation or rebook. i think.


----------



## woody337

Leigh L said:


> I'm good with it.
> Just wish it was before I finally managed after two months of checking to get the ADRs haha
> Disney has transformed the way we travel. We're winging it people so it's a matter of readjusting (again).
> 
> I posted this on another thread but we went on a Saturday to the MK in 2017, bought tickets that day and went. Boy that was an eye-opener, lol. We spent all day in lines. Didn't know there was a such thing as ADRs and FP+ (it had been a while).


I'll be ok once I find out if my wife and I can get into all 4 parks with the 5 day passes we have for July.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

e_yerger said:


> Same thought here! We were booked on the DDP, but we're still planning on going down. Once we have a 100% clear picture of what the parks will look like, then we'll make the decision. We'll be Disney's guinea pigs for a while.
> 
> But we are also AP's and go multiple times a year. If someone had a "once in a lifetime" trip planned, I'd be mad and annoyed and frustrated with Disney's behavior. I get it.


That makes sense, and I agree. I feel like they’re actively trying to discourage the “once in a lifetime” trips by making them almost impossible. AP’s and locals will roll with these changes - the family who’s been saving for 2 years to go for the first time will likely not want to go with the parks like this.


----------



## e_yerger

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That makes sense, and I agree. I feel like they’re actively trying to discourage the “once in a lifetime” trips by making them almost impossible. AP’s and locals will roll with these changes - the family who’s been saving for 2 years to go for the first time will likely not want to go with the parks like this.


exactly! and they have every right to feel this way. If i was planning a once in a lifetime trip, i would be canceling as fast as i could.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JacknSally said:


> *Someone - maybe Remy? I don’t remember - said all APs are frozen and the expectation is they will be frozen while things are limited. Nothing official has been announced yet, though.
> 
> *


I have 2 reservations booked for July (I did it to be safe lol) so hopefully they reach out to me!  One’s July 11-15 and the other is July 17-21.


----------



## SmittS

Ready to see news about closed attractions and what they’re doing with APs. If APs will continue to be extended, I’m wondering if I can go activate my purchased but not yet active AP and the clock not actually start. If I can go for “free”, I’ll go depending on the amount of closed attractions. I have a POP reservation for late July.
Speaking of, with no ADRs and no FP and potentially severely limited transportation, I’ll be leaning towards staying off site. I have a feeling many hotels will have dirt cheap rates. One of the biggest draws to staying onsite is the 60 day FP window. With that gone, the premium rates for not-so-premium rooms doesn’t seem like a logical choice currently.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

e_yerger said:


> exactly! and they have every right to feel this way. If i was planning a once in a lifetime trip, i would be canceling as fast as i could.


Oh for sure. I was just curious if anyone else was like “I’m actually totally fine going with it like this”, because as of right now I still plan on going (if they let me with my AP!).


----------



## e_yerger

I think the thing to watch for right now is how the theme park reservation system works in partnership with dining reservations. 

It wont be fair to allow people to make dining reservations if they don't have a theme park reservation secured. Ex: I booked a ressie at Cinderella's Royal Table but I haven't reserved a reservation to visit MK that day. Wooo that would be a nightmare.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SmittS said:


> Ready to see news about closed attractions and what they’re doing with APs. If APs will continue to be extended, I’m wondering if I can go activate my purchased but not yet active AP and the clock not actually start. If I can go for “free”, I’ll go depending on the amount of closed attractions. I have a POP reservation for late July.
> Speaking of, with no ADRs and no FP and potentially severely limited transportation, I’ll be leaning towards staying off site. I have a feeling many hotels will have dirt cheap rates. One of the biggest draws to staying onsite is the 60 day FP window. With that gone, the premium rates for not-so-premium rooms doesn’t seem like a logical choice currently.


Twins, also Pop late July, and I agree. Especially if the Skyliner isn’t running.....I’ll be offsite lickety-split.


----------



## JacknSally

e_yerger said:


> exactly! and they have every right to feel this way. If i was planning a once in a lifetime trip, i would be canceling as fast as i could.



*Absolutely I would, too! I think they’re counting on that. It helps them out a lot right now if people decide it’s not worth the time/money/effort for the experience they’d be getting right now. Helps them even more if people decide to just delay their trip, save a little more, and then come during the 50th.*


----------



## mhautz

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That makes sense, and I agree. I feel like they’re actively trying to discourage the “once in a lifetime” trips by making them almost impossible. AP’s and locals will roll with these changes - the family who’s been saving for 2 years to go for the first time will likely not want to go with the parks like this.


Exactly. Disney probably doesn't want those people right now.  I mean, they want their money, but for the time being, they probably want people who are going to naturally be flexible.


----------



## NJlauren

jlwhitney said:


> I don't know any 2 year old who would, my youngest will be 2 next month.At they don't have the reasoning skills either, or the power of bribery doesn't work yet....lol





CastAStone said:


> Same. I am 100% pro mask but I am not sure my 2YO will be able to adapt. My 3 year old can do it, but we’ve just not brought our 2 year old into a building that isn’t out house in 10 weeks.
> 
> Thankfully I have 4 months to try to train him.



Exactly!  We haven’t even tried yet she won’t be two till July, I’m hoping they go with 3, 2 is rough for a mask.  I may be able to get her in one for 30 minutes tops!

I’m also pro mask we all wear them out if we go, example on our Family hike 2 weeks ago the 6 year old wore it the whole time.


----------



## woody337

Is the Paid in Full deadline still 7 days prior to check in?


----------



## JacknSally

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Oh for sure. I was just curious if anyone else was like “I’m actually totally fine going with it like this”, because as of right now I still plan on going (if they let me with my AP!).



*DH & I are! It’s just us, no kids, and we’ve been several times, so there isn’t really any pressure on this trip for us. It’s a trip to celebrate our 5th anniversary, and this year has been rough. We lost my MIL in February and had two non-Disney trips cancelled already. We’re just happy if we get to go at this point.  We don’t really do ADRs and we can wing the attractions. We are really hoping to get to experience SWGE since we haven’t done that yet, but I don’t know if it will be a deal breaker for us if we don’t. *


----------



## abnihon

thingaboutarsenal said:


> OMG are they trying to make people cancel?  As an AP I don't care much because I rarely have ADR or baller FP and I like to wing it, but man I recognize I'm the minority on that.  The spreadsheet people are probably in need of some love right now.



Yes I think they are trying to make people cancel.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Tried to skim through a lot of posts, but don’t know if this has been brought up:  I find the language intriguing about the Free Dining bookings - the part about 35% off a “future” date. It says the dining packages and ADRs will be canceled, but the discount off a hotel reservation in the future makes it seem like they’re saying the whole package (including room) will be canceled.


----------



## JacknSally

woody337 said:


> Is the Paid in Full deadline still 7 days prior to check in?



*As of now, yes. We haven’t heard otherwise but TAs had confirmed the 7 day PIF applies to all reservations right now. *


----------



## Luvears

Anthony Vito said:


> Tried to skim through a lot of posts, but don’t know if this has been brought up:  I find the language intriguing about the Free Dining bookings - the part about 35% off a “future” date. It says the Dino g packages and ADRs will be canceled, but the discount off a hotel reservation in the future makes it seem like they’re saying the whole package (including room) will be canceled.


Would you be kind enough to reference where you found the 35% off?  I have a situation w. free dining in pkg (but not as a result of a rebook from previous cancellation)- the reservation is at a DVC room during the time hotel is open (but not parks)


----------



## mhautz

Anthony Vito said:


> Tried to skim through a lot of posts, but don’t know if this has been brought up:  I find the language intriguing about the Free Dining bookings - the part about 35% off a “future” date. It says the Dino g packages and ADRs will be canceled, but the discount off a hotel reservation in the future makes it seem like they’re saying the whole package (including room) will be canceled.


I'm not sure I would assume what Disney means, because that implies Disney knows what they meant.


----------



## rileyz

We have BWV 8/9-8/21 thru DVC.  My daughter and I have AP’s, my husband still needs a pass.  Will they let us get him a pass?  Assuming they don’t cancel our reservation outright that is.


----------



## JacknSally

Luvears said:


> Would you be kind enough to reference where you found the 35% off?  I have a situation w. free dining in pkg (but not as a result of a rebook from previous cancellation)- the reservation is at a DVC room during the time hotel is open (but not parks)



*It’s not yet been confirmed or announced by Disney. At this point it’s still a rumor. A screenshot of some expected changes was posted on WDWMagic and then someone also tweeted it. Let me see if I can find it.

ETA:

*


----------



## Rebma512

rteetz said:


> This thread has been open for coming on three months and its the most viewed thread I have ever had. I appreciate the discussion had here and more so especially as of late since people have kept on topic more.


I was wondering what the longest and fastest growing thread has ever been and if this was it. There is usually a lot to scroll through here. But I must say last night starting at around 7:30 cst ish, was an absolute riot to read through! Thanks haha!


----------



## e_yerger

rileyz said:


> We have BWV 8/9-8/21 thru DVC.  My daughter and I have AP’s, my husband still needs a pass.  Will they let us get him a pass?  Assuming they don’t cancel our reservation outright that is.


no one knows. the language right now is "no new ticket sales", so he may be SOL.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Luvears said:


> Would you be kind enough to reference where you found the 35% off?  I have a situation w. free dining in pkg (but not as a result of a rebook from previous cancellation)- the reservation is at a DVC room during the time hotel is open (but not parks)


I believe the 35% off offer (if you had an original free dining promo) is a rumor from a few people "in the know."  I don't think we've seen that officially yet.  All I've seen is that it is anticipated to be offered to those that had the free dining promo (the one released in January, not the cancellation one from March)


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


My husband and I are in the same mindset. We only did 3 adrs for our upcoming trip. For our family it works out. So we will still be going as long as our reservation at the resort isn't canceled. Our kids are on board knowing things will be different. The main reason for trip is our daughter wants to swim with the dolphins at Discovery Cove for her 16th so we figured do Disney too. Now we're waiting to see if Discovery Cove will even let people swim with the Dolphins. I called after SeaWorld's presentation and they are not sharing any information until it's approved by the governor.


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> They’re offering a 35% room discount in the place of the free dining according to the rumor.  That’s probably a better deal than the dining.


It's definitely *not* a better deal for anyone who had a Fun in Sun, FL resident, AP or DVC room already


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I would assume what Disney means, because that implies Disney knows what they meant.


That was in a posting from wdwmagic and I don’t know that it was ever confirmed what the source was or how reliable the information is. At least I haven’t seen any confirmation on it.


----------



## Sara W

Edit- was wondering if DVC resort restaurants will save reservations during the DVC-only time since my reservation is still there for 7/6.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> That was in a posting from wdwmagic and I don’t know that it was ever confirmed what the source was or how reliable the information is. At least I haven’t seen any confirmation on it.


LOL...I know.  At first, a couple of the confusing things on it made me doubt its validity.  But now it's increasingly feeling like it was something Disney would have drafted.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> It's definitely *not* a better deal for anyone who had a Fun in Sun, FL resident, AP or DVC room already


 That’s why we didn’t re-book our trip when the offer was made after our March cancellation. Our AP discount was a much better deal for us. Of course their opening date is past the expiration of that discount and they aren’t honoring previously held discounts so now we get neither one. It’s rack rate or nothing for us if we wanted to go and if we could modify. Yesterday I could’ve modified, today that’s been removed.


----------



## Sandiz08

Yep modification buttons are now gone for resort reservations.


----------



## mum22girlz

Have they said anything about transportation? We never have a car and rely solely on Disney transportation. We aren't going until the end of September, but I was just wondering if they have made any announcements on that.


----------



## pasta

PixarBall said:


> Think they are encouraging a lot of people not to come and it’s probably for the bestZ Cases are going up with reopening small stores. Imagine when theme parks open. Broadway won’t be opening until 2021. Be happy we are getting anything.





MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


Great positive attitude . Thank you!


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> That’s why we didn’t re-book our trip when the offer was made after our March cancellation. Our AP discount was a much better deal for us. Of course their opening date is past the expiration of that discount and they aren’t honoring previously held discounts so now we get neither one. It’s rack rate or nothing for us if we wanted to go and if we could modify. Yesterday I could’ve modified, today that’s been removed.


Sigh...one of the many number if excel spreadsheets on my computer was about "proving" free dining did not make sense.  That "Disney 2020" folder is just a depressing testament to wasted time.


----------



## Violetspider

mum22girlz said:


> Have they said anything about transportation? We never have a car and rely solely on Disney transportation. We aren't going until the end of September, but I was just wondering if they have made any announcements on that.


Nothing yet. We don't know what will be running i.e. bus, monorail, ferry, Skyliner or even the Magical Express. I'm pretty sure that info is coming soon though. Disney is probably still figuring it all out.


----------



## Jroceagles

Violetspider said:


> Nothing yet. We don't know what will be running i.e. bus, monorail, ferry, skyline or even the Magical Express. I'm pretty sure that info is coming soon though. Disney is probably still figuring it all out.


we bit the bullet and rented a car for this stay


----------



## Violetspider

mhautz said:


> Sigh...one of the many number if excel spreadsheets on my computer was about "proving" free dining did not make sense.  That "Disney 2020" folder is just a depressing testament to wasted time.


Same here, admittedly I plan a bit less then I used to. I've got things more on autopilot, but yes I've got those spreadsheets too.


----------



## mhautz

mum22girlz said:


> Have they said anything about transportation? We never have a car and rely solely on Disney transportation. We aren't going until the end of September, but I was just wondering if they have made any announcements on that.


They have been quiet.  The only speculation I have is the staggered park hours suggest they ARE intending to use buses at reduced capacity and that will allow them to focus the fleet on individual parks at different times.


----------



## AmberMV

So do we think we'll have to wait until 5pm ET before we get the most recent edition of Bad News Dump?


----------



## jlwhitney

mhautz said:


> They have been quiet.  The only speculation I have is the staggered park hours suggest they ARE intending to use buses at reduced capacity and that will allow them to focus the fleet on individual parks at different times.


 
I wonder if they will make you pre book a bus time


----------



## mhautz

jlwhitney said:


> I wonder if they will make you pre book a bus time


Wouldn't be surprised.  My guess is park reservations will have an entry time as well, so it will probably be tied to that.  Kind of like a magical express.


----------



## mshanson3121

Received the email this morning. I don't have a trip booked, but do have tickets.


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> Sigh...one of the many number if excel spreadsheets on my computer was about "proving" free dining did not make sense.  That "Disney 2020" folder is just a depressing testament to wasted time.


 I have a Disney Summer 2020 folder too. It looks just like my Disney Spring 2020 folder. Both are virtual wastelands.


----------



## chad_1138

We are at Pop and drive down, so the Skyliner is one of our only dealbreakers.


----------



## Violetspider

mhautz said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.  My guess is park reservations will have an entry time as well, so it will probably be tied to that.  Kind of like a magical express.


I don't think that would fly well. That would mean some guests would get more park time then others. How would they choose who gets the golden (full day) ticket?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

With the inconsistency of who has and has not receievd a cancellation email, my biggest worry is the way to re-book will be a link in a future email that some WILL get and some WON'T (or at least they won't all go out at the same time)... ie. it won't be an even playing field for who gets to re-book and who can't, and many will miss out because the extremely limited # of resort rooms go to those that got the email first.

*IF* they released emails in some sensible order (like in oflrdernof when you booked, or in order of when your trip was) then I could support it.  But it seems there is no rhyme or reason to Disney's email distribution.


----------



## mhautz

Violetspider said:


> I don't think that would fly well. That would mean some guests would get more park time then others. How would they choose who gets the golden (full day) ticket?


I agree, although "I don't think that would fly well" increasingly seems to not matter in this whole situation.  

I know two local zoos are doing a trail around the zoo with reservations and specific entry time.  Maybe the big news is you have a designated time and have a semi-directed trip through the park.   (I doubt it, but it could happen)


----------



## wdwlver

NJlauren said:


> Exactly!  We haven’t even tried yet she won’t be two till July, I’m hoping they go with 3, 2 is rough for a mask.  I may be able to get her in one for 30 minutes tops!
> 
> I’m also pro mask we all wear them out if we go, example on our Family hike 2 weeks ago the 6 year old wore it the whole time.


What is so crazy to me is while Disney went from 3 to 2 year olds wearing masks the WHO says healthy people don’t need masks.


----------



## Rebma512

jenjersnap said:


> Wow, what a gut punch when, after making dinner and watching a movie with the family, I sat down to catch up with the dis news and this thread had 40+ more pages.
> 
> Can’t say I am not disappointed at losing our perfect adrs (we had two Cali Grill brunches planned, guys! ). Like others, this will be my fourth attempt at booking adrs without an actual trip materializing so far and I feel somewhat pessimistic about being able to re-book some of our high demand restaurants when the new system rolls out. Just my intuition, I hope I am wrong.
> 
> And now, after the rumors a couple pages back, I am anxious we won’t get into DHS which is the only dealbreaker my family has.
> 
> *Deep breaths*. To paraphrase Scarlett O’Hara, “Tomorrow is another day. Please don’t let it be a dumpster fire.”


I won’t think about that today


----------



## KyCoKe16

So, I’ve been following all 929 pages of this board in anticipation of my June honeymoon ( which obviously is not happening at Disney now). My fiancé and I already have a November resort-only reservation because we had plans to run the Wine and Dine half.  I have an AP that I got last Wine and Dine that will now (I guess?) be extended past that point.  However, my fiancé’s AP expired at the end of December and he was planning on renewing on our honeymoon.  From what I gathered, Disney is not canceling existing hotel reservations, but dining and other experiences (correct me if I’m wrong).  But, they are no longer accepting new reservations or selling tickets? So, if our resort-only reservation for November isn’t cancelled, my fiancé can’t purchase a ticket to visit? 

Again, correct me if I’m wrong.  I was trying to make sense of what their most recent announcement really means for future reservations before the end of the year and had some questions.  It seems odd that someone wouldn’t be able to purchase a ticket, so I feel like I may have misunderstood that part.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I wonder what they will do with people who have current room discounts. I hope we get to keep those. I'm totally on board to still come in all this mayhem, but definitely not at rack rate.


----------



## KrissyD715

The concerns is what all will be open and what will be closed in the parks? We’ve heard that some shows will be closed, but what about say the Muppet show. If we’re there all day we will need heat breaks and regardless of how few people are in there, I don’t want to ride the same four rides all day but pay as though I’m riding them all.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Taylor'sMom said:


> With the inconsistency of who has and has not receievd a cancellation email, my biggest worry is the way to re-book will be a link in a future email that some WILL get and some WON'T (or at least they won't all go out at the same time)... ie. it won't be an even playing field for who gets to re-book and who can't, and many will miss out because the extremely limited # of resort rooms go to those that got the email first.
> 
> *IF* they released emails in some sensible order (like in oflrdernof when you booked, or in order of when your trip was) then I could support it.  But it seems there is no rhyme or reason to Disney's email distribution.



Hadn't thought about that. You are so right!


----------



## NJlauren

wdwlver said:


> What is so crazy to me is while Disney went from 3 to 2 year olds wearing masks the WHO says healthy people don’t need masks.



Yeah I saw this today too, I think masks rules and guidance will continually change over the next few days, weeks, months, maybe even years.


----------



## pasta

wdwlver said:


> What is so crazy to me is while Disney went from 3 to 2 year olds wearing masks the WHO says healthy people don’t need masks.


This entire pandemic has, and will be fluid until it is gone!  In another 5 weeks, we might not need masks anywhere. That’s why different states have different guidelines.  They are following local data.


----------



## JacknSally

KyCoKe16 said:


> But, they are no longer accepting new reservations or selling tickets? So, if our resort-only reservation for November isn’t cancelled, my fiancé can’t purchase a ticket to visit?
> 
> Again, correct me if I’m wrong.  I was trying to make sense of what their most recent announcement really means for future reservations before the end of the year and had some questions.  It seems odd that someone wouldn’t be able to purchase a ticket, so I feel like I may have misunderstood that part.



*New ticket sales and bookings are just paused temporarily until they get through the system changes and the people who were already booked/had tickets. We don't know yet when ticket sales will resume but they did say they will resume.*


----------



## crabbymom

Anthony Vito said:


> Tried to skim through a lot of posts, but don’t know if this has been brought up:  I find the language intriguing about the Free Dining bookings - the part about 35% off a “future” date. It says the Dino g packages and ADRs will be canceled, but the discount off a hotel reservation in the future makes it seem like they’re saying the whole package (including room) will be canceled.



This is the part that is confusing me too.  We have a package that we booked in January: 2 rooms at AKL September 8-13, 5 Day PH passes and DDP.  How do they determine what part of my package should be refunded?  I am sure that they have a formula as to what each piece of the package is worth, but the "future date" part worries me as well.  It seems to imply that instead of just reducing the price of my stay to 2 rooms, 5 day single park tix, and no dining that they will just cancel and have me rebook at a later date. 

DDP is usually a big part of our stay, but we would be willing to just keep our rooms and park tickets if they allow it, but certainly not at full price.  I am eagerly awaiting word from them of course, but any guesses are appreciated.  We haven't been to Disney in a couple of years so we are really hoping to make this work somehow.


----------



## jlwhitney

Violetspider said:


> I don't think that would fly well. That would mean some guests would get more park time then others. How would they choose who gets the golden (full day) ticket?



people are going to have to adapt if they plan to go. This too shall pass, hopefully sooner than later


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I wonder what they will do with people who have current room discounts. I hope we get to keep those. I'm totally on board to still come in all this mayhem, but definitely not at rack rate.


 They have not been honoring previously held discounts. Many people who re-booked using a room discount were not allowed to keep it when re-scheduling. We lost our AP discount and I have no doubt we wouldn’t get it if we booked again.


----------



## hertamaniac

Losing discounts = reduced capacity?


----------



## mhautz

NJlauren said:


> Yeah I saw this today too, I think masks rules and guidance will continually change over the next few days, weeks, months, maybe even years.


I feel like someone at the CDC is already trying to find a way to back off their previous advice while still saving face.  Like, "you really should wear masks in a crowded building, but we didn't mean ALWAYS."


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> They have not been honoring previously held discounts. Many people who re-booked using a room discount were not allowed to keep it when re-scheduling. We lost our AP discount and I have no doubt we wouldn’t get it if we booked again.



Ugh. I'm booked under a military rate for both my trips. I wonder how those are going to play out with this.


----------



## mhautz

They could cancel all my plans and here's all Disney would have to say to make me whole: "We're sending all APs the Orange Bird magnet".


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I also got the email this morning. Trip was in March, but have tickets.

Fingers crossed this means those of us with past trips and 12/15 expiry are getting auto extended too and won’t need to call!


----------



## NJlauren

mhautz said:


> I feel like someone at the CDC is already trying to find a way to back off their previous advice while still saving face.  Like, "you really should wear masks in a crowded building, but we didn't mean ALWAYS."


Haha! Totally


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> Losing discounts = reduced capacity?


Bingo...they’re going for voluntary cancellations rather than having to do it themselves and take the heat. If they make it bad enough, people will give up and cancel. I don’t know why they thought this would fly, although it does work for some.


----------



## Eric Smith

SmittS said:


> Ready to see news about closed attractions and what they’re doing with APs. If APs will continue to be extended, I’m wondering if I can go activate my purchased but not yet active AP and the clock not actually start. If I can go for “free”, I’ll go depending on the amount of closed attractions. I have a POP reservation for late July.
> Speaking of, with no ADRs and no FP and potentially severely limited transportation, I’ll be leaning towards staying off site. I have a feeling many hotels will have dirt cheap rates. One of the biggest draws to staying onsite is the 60 day FP window. With that gone, the premium rates for not-so-premium rooms doesn’t seem like a logical choice currently.


I’m just hoping we can activate ours if APs are frozen.  We plan to use them for September, December and April at least.


----------



## Jessj0012

I booked our Christmas trip as soon as I could in August of 2019 and have been planning since before Christmas 2018 (because I know how busy it can be). I booked the whole package room tickets and ddp, we were planning on doing almost all character meals ( have two DDs  2 and the other will turn 5 2 days before we were getting there). Call me naive but I thought for sure by then things would calm down but now that Disney is basically saying ddp is a no go for who knows how long now and saying kids 2 and up for face coverings ( which I think looks bad on their part they changed from 3 to 2, but they were not consistent among Disney platforms because the Disney stores reopening were requiring 2 and up while at the time of that press release Disney springs and wdw were still 3 and up) I don't even know if I should keep our trip. Plus who knows if they will release packages for 2021.


----------



## tlmadden73

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I wonder what they will do with people who have current room discounts. I hope we get to keep those. I'm totally on board to still come in all this mayhem, but definitely not at rack rate.


Who knows. Disney doesn't NEED to offer discounts because they don't want to encourage more people to come. They are doing things to discourage people from coming (like requiring masks for 2 year olds). 

They should (when the ticket reservation system comes online) be selling tickets at a huge discount since it appears we'll be getting "half" a park with reduced hours for months. But I doubt they will .. again .. they don't want to necessarilly encourage their capacity limits to be hit. 

WHo know what the demand for Disney will be after all this mess for the rest of 2020. I am sure a lot of people are just giving up and ready for 2021.


----------



## Marissa227

Well, at this point we have a back up reservation at Universal that is fully refundable if canceled 24 hours before check in so we’re just going to ride this out and see what happens. We’re booked for the Cabins at Fort Wilderness August 23-28 and back up is Loews Royal Pacific kids suite for same price. We also have MNSHHP ticket for Aug 25.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> Bingo...they’re going for voluntary cancellations rather than having to do it themselves and take the heat. If they make it bad enough, people will give up and cancel. I don’t know why they thought this would fly, although it does work for some.


It might work on me.  I'm 95% sure we're not going, but I'm still waiting for Disney to essentially do it for me and they're probably waiting for me to do it.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

I agree with this.  We are scheduled to arrive on July 15th and have not yet received an e-mail.  

We are just going to roll with it and see what happens over the next few weeks.  


Taylor'sMom said:


> With the inconsistency of who has and has not receievd a cancellation email, my biggest worry is the way to re-book will be a link in a future email that some WILL get and some WON'T (or at least they won't all go out at the same time)... ie. it won't be an even playing field for who gets to re-book and who can't, and many will miss out because the extremely limited # of resort rooms go to those that got the email first.
> 
> *IF* they released emails in some sensible order (like in oflrdernof when you booked, or in order of when your trip was) then I could support it.  But it seems there is no rhyme or reason to Disney's email distribution.


----------



## nashvilleash

I am glad to know I am not the only one wondering about the orange bird AP magnet.


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> Bingo...they’re going for voluntary cancellations rather than having to do it themselves and take the heat. If they make it bad enough, people will give up and cancel. I don’t know why they thought this would fly, although it does work for some.



Yep....self-imposed regulating.  I think only the most loyal guest(s) will be willing to pay a premium for this experience (whatever that means).


----------



## MickeyEars

I need some reassurance as I may have done something really stupid.
When Disney announced the reopening dates I moved our DVC resort reservation from July 6-16 to July 13-23. 
Next I go on MDE and cancel all our dining reservations and fast passes because why not we’re not going to be there those dates and I’ll need to make new ones anyway.
Now I Disney has no reason to contact me saying they have canceled my reservations and they will be in touch. Does this mean I won’t get to make new ones when they become available. I have tickets linked and a DVC resort reservation. Real smart move huh? I had no idea or I would have never canceled them.
Thanks for any thoughts or insight.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

nashvilleash said:


> I am glad to know I am not the only one wondering about the orange bird AP magnet.



I read on one of the passholder groups they’ll be passing out F&G magnets when Epcot opens. Don’t know how true that is!


----------



## VeronicaZS

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Am I the only one who’s ok with no FP’s or ADR’s?  It sounds like we won’t need the fastpasses so as long as it doesn’t end up meaning that I have to wait 2 hours for everything, I’m cool with old school Disney. With the limited park hours, the only ADR I’d want is Oga’s and I’ve never needed one to get in there anyway (and possibly Skipper Canteen but ditto). If the park closes at 7pm I’ll just get food after once I’m back at the resort or in Disney Springs. If anything this gives me the chance to spend some time there when I’m not coming off of 15 hours in a theme park, haha. It’ll be different, but I don’t necessarily see this change as a bad thing.
> 
> Now if ROTR doesn’t open, that may change my mind. Everybody has a deal breaker & that’s mine.


Agree completely. They should keep the 60 day ADR window permanently. 180 days is crazy and encourages reservation hoarding.


----------



## tlmadden73

pasta said:


> This entire pandemic has, and will be fluid until it is gone!  In another 5 weeks, we might not need masks anywhere. That’s why different states have different guidelines.  They are following local data.


That's why I am shocked that Disney is up-ending their system. There could be a lot more data by mid-July that shows this is a lot better than predicted (it already is WAAAAAY better than predicted even with places re-opening for the past month).  They definintely seem to be trying to get people to self-cancel by making it an "inconvenient" experience.  (Requiring masks for 2 year olds? come on)

I mean .. it is pretty obvious that a LOT of people in the country are done with the virus and are itching to go back to normal lives while still being careful, but a lot of governments, stores, restaurants simply aren't allowing that normalcy  yet.

The people will just go where the restrictions are not. The beaches, the woods, the mountains, other local theme parks without restrictions.


----------



## mhautz

hertamaniac said:


> Yep....self-imposed regulating.  I think only the most loyal guest(s) will be willing to pay a premium for this experience (whatever that means).


Oddly, I think what they've announced so far has made many angry, but intrigued others to think it might be a "pleasurable" experience.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MickeyEars said:


> I need some reassurance as I may have done something really stupid.
> When Disney announced the reopening dates I moved our DVC resort reservation from July 6-16 to July 13-23.
> Next I go on MDE and cancel all our dining reservations and fast passes because why not we’re not going to be there those dates and I’ll need to make new ones anyway.
> Now I Disney has no reason to contact me saying they have canceled my reservations and they will be in touch. Does this mean I won’t get to make new ones when they become available. I have tickets linked and a DVC resort reservation. Real smart move huh? I had no idea or I would have never canceled them.
> Thanks for any thoughts or insight.


... According to Disney, only those who were cancelled by Disney get first dibs...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> That's why I am shocked that Disney is up-ending their system. There could be a lot more data by mid-July that shows this is a lot better than predicted (it already is WAAAAAY better than predicted even with places re-opening for the past month).  They definintely seem to be trying to get people to self-cancel by making it an "inconvenient" experience.  (Requiring masks for 2 year olds? come on)
> 
> I mean .. it is pretty obvious that a LOT of people in the country are done with the virus and are itching to go back to normal lives while still being careful, but a lot of governments, stores, restaurants simply aren't allowing that normalcy  yet.
> 
> The people will just go where the restrictions are not. The beaches, the woods, the mountains, other local theme parks without restrictions.



The fact that they have done something so drastic makes me think they know more than the general public is privy too.


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> I wonder if they will make you pre book a bus time





mhautz said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.  My guess is park reservations will have an entry time as well, so it will probably be tied to that.  Kind of like a magical express.



That's going a bit too far if they did. 

They should just leave it at if people choose to use their transportation, they may have a to wait a bit longer due to social distancing. No need to make it any harder than that.


----------



## hertamaniac

mhautz said:


> Oddly, I think what they've announced so far has made many angry, but intrigued others to think it might be a "pleasurable" experience.



Agreed.  There will be some that will relish in a park at 20-30% capacity regardless of safety protocols.


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> The fact that they have done something so drastic makes me think they know more than the general public is privy too.


Yep.  The one thing I never bought is that Disney doesn't have a solid plan.  They have just been intentionally (and frustratingly) quiet about it


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> The fact that they have done something so drastic makes me think they know more than the general public is privy too.



I don't think they know any more about how this virus will behave than what's already been announced.

I think they are covering their butts in case there is a second outbreak, having a system in place in case there's a second wave in the fall...I think they planned and are actually enacting the worse case scenario operations. 

Time will tell if they went a bit overboard.


----------



## jlwhitney

mhautz said:


> I feel like someone at the CDC is already trying to find a way to back off their previous advice while still saving face.  Like, "you really should wear masks in a crowded building, but we didn't mean ALWAYS."



WHO changed theirs to healthy people only when caring  for a Covid patient . So basically not sick with symptoms don’t wear.


----------



## Bongirl1

I have a June 20 check in via DVC reservation at Poly.  Am I going to get a full cancellation?


----------



## nashvilleash

VeronicaZS said:


> Agree completely. They should keep the 60 day ADR window permanently. 180 days is crazy and encourages reservation hoarding.


I completely agree and I am guilty of reservation hoarding especially 8am BOG since the sometimes change the times for the parks.


----------



## SteffyLou

Farro said:


> That's going a bit too far if they did.
> 
> They should just leave it at if people choose to use their transportation, they may have a to wait a bit longer due to social distancing. No need to make it any harder than that.



This makes sense. We have a Six Flags APs and are told you will need to book a date and time and will only be allowed in at your specific time.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DGsAtBLT said:


> I read on one of the passholder groups they’ll be passing out F&G magnets when Epcot opens. Don’t know how true that is!


....I WANT MY ORANGE BIRD MAGNET! I WANT IT! of course there would be a pandemic and stop orange bird from enjoying his place in the sun at F&G...


----------



## chicagoshannon

JacknSally said:


> *The thing about cancelling the DDPs... I don’t think Disney offered free dining in bad faith back in March or April. I just don’t think they expected the extreme capacity restrictions they would have to have in the restaurants when they reopen, and they know they aren’t able or likely won’t be able to accommodate all of the free-diners with restaurants the way they’ll have to be for a while. They know the dining plans and free dining bring in money, that’s why they’ve kept the free dining offer for so long, though they’ve been phasing it out.
> 
> Believe me, I am hypercritical of Disney a lot of the time, but to me this seems like they were trying to be optimistic and keep people excited about the post-closure time, not realizing back in March or April exactly what it would be. Then 2020 doubled down, and now they face angry guests because they show up with free dining and can’t get in to the restaurants, or angry guests because Disney can’t accommodate the offer fully so they cancelled the offer before people go on their trips.
> 
> YMMV, of course, and I’m not saying you can’t be upset. To me, this just doesn’t seem like a bait-and-switch.*


Thing is they don't HAVE to restrict the dining that much!  Florida is already up to 50% and will surely be at at least 75% by the time Disney opens.  It's all self imposed.  They're going beyond the CDC guidelines in almost everything.


----------



## AmberMV

Bongirl1 said:


> I have a June 20 check in via DVC reservation at Poly.  Am I going to get a full cancellation?


Unfortunately yes.  Resorts don't reopen until June 22


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

AmberMV said:


> Unfortunately yes.  Resorts don't reopen until June 22



Nvm.. I'm tired.


----------



## zumfelde

I know Disney had to do the reset on all the ADR and FP to make the new system work, but when they announced they were closed until further notice they should have stopped all reservations (room and dinning) and ticket sales. When they announced their opening date is was 6 weeks before the date so they could have opened reservations then. They would have to deal with less problems then they have now. Just feels like they are scrambling right now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> So do we think we'll have to wait until 5pm ET before we get the most recent edition of Bad News Dump?


probably closer to 9pm EST - common time to break the worst news - bury it on Friday night.  But Disney knows that all of us crazed fans will be watching!!!!  Watching, always watching......


----------



## JacknSally

chicagoshannon said:


> Thing is they don't HAVE to restrict the dining that much!  Florida is already up to 50% and will surely be at at least 75% by the time Disney opens.  It's all self imposed.  They're going beyond the CDC guidelines in almost everything.



*When I say "have to", I don't mean because of government guidlelines or mandates. I mean because that is what they feel is the safest option for the guests and the best option for them. They have to keep restaurant capacity at a number they are comfortable with.

Also, who knows what kind of supply chain issues they might be having, or might think they could have, especially if the second wave does come to fruition. Menus might need to be pared down for the time being or in the future, and maybe they won't open all of the restaurants if they have to offer the same limited menus at so many places, which would further limit the options available to people on the dining plans. We don't know.

I fully agree they're playing it safe with their capacity allowances. But maybe they feel it really is better safe than sorry.*


----------



## zumfelde

wdwlver said:


> What is so crazy to me is while Disney went from 3 to 2 year olds wearing masks the WHO says healthy people don’t need masks.


Yes and we have a trip planned to HH and they want us to wear a mask going to the pool but you can go almost anywhere on the island and not have to wear one.


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> *All FP and DINING Reservations TO BE CANCELLED*
> No DDP
> From the WDWMagic boards:View attachment 497643


If anyone still cares I have now confirmed that the source of this was the Disney travel agent website.

If there are any TAs reading this I’d appreciate it if you could verify if the 35% offer information is still posted.


----------



## Jacq7414

Someone told me that they read that all of these changes will be until the middle of next year? Is that true? Did anyone else read something similar? I just don’t know how they could plan for it to go on that long with how much things are changing constantly


----------



## WDWFan0813

Bob:  They're talking about the masks on DISBOARDS again.

Other Bob:  They're really going to freak when we lower the age from 3 to 2.

Jeff:  I think I can get them to ignore that.

Josh:  You're the new guy, you're nuts, no way you can do that!

Jeff:  Hold my !


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WDWFan0813 said:


> Bob:  They're talking about the masks on DISBOARDS again.
> 
> Other Bob:  They're really going to freak when we lower the age from 3 to 2.
> 
> Jeff:  I think I can get them to ignore that.
> 
> Josh:  You're the new guy, you're nuts, no way you can do that!
> 
> Jeff:  Hold my !



Poor Chapek, forever other Bob.


----------



## Craig Larson

Jacq7414 said:


> Someone told me that they read that all of these changes will be until the middle of next year? Is that true? Did anyone else read something similar? I just don’t know how they could plan for it to go on that long with how much things are changing constantly



They are probably expecting to have to use these measures in some form until a vaccine is ready. this gives them the ability to add back some stuff if it comes earlier, but they are likely going off the health officials stating a vaccine wasn't likely for 12-18 months.


----------



## Lake183

JacknSally said:


> *When I say "have to", I don't mean because of government guidlelines or mandates. I mean because that is what they feel is the safest option for the guests and the best option for them. They have to keep restaurant capacity at a number they are comfortable with.
> 
> Also, who knows what kind of supply chain issues they might be having, or might think they could have, especially if the second wave does come to fruition. Menus might need to be pared down for the time being or in the future, and maybe they won't open all of the restaurants if they have to offer the same limited menus at so many places, which would further limit the options available to people on the dining plans. We don't know.
> 
> I fully agree they're playing it safe with their capacity allowances. But maybe they feel it really is better safe than sorry.*



With DVC and FW being the first resorts to open--places where guests can prepare their own food, store groceries, etc., I'd be a little concerned about restaurants being closed or take-out only for a while. Crazy. But if they have to get the DVC's open ASAP, are not opening the daily resorts at the same time AND canceling all ADR's--I am sad to say it is also plausible.


----------



## WDWFan0813

FWIW, I cancelled a 2-night stay for mid-July on Wed. night.  Didn't receive a cancellation email, but the money was refunded to the gift card I used by Thur. morning.  

We also have an 8-night stay starting July 17th.  I'm on team no mask, but it's a game of chicken for me as to whether they will cancel it or I will.  I am going to need to go dark for a couple of months, because if we don't go and they reverse course on masks (unlikely) or it is not seriously enforced( somewhat likely), I am going to be somewhat upset.  First world problems, I know, but needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Sandiz08

Im starting to wonder now how many table service restaurants will even be open  . That would be our deal breaker.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Lake183 said:


> With DVC and FW being the first resorts to open--places where guests can prepare their own food, store groceries, etc., I'd be a little concerned about restaurants being closed or take-out only for a while. Crazy. But if they have to get the DVC's open ASAP, are not opening the daily resorts at the same time AND canceling all ADR's--I am sad to say it is also plausible.



There’s also a bunch of people who will be in studios where they technically could prepare food and dine but not in a way that most people would want to long term.

I think as long as they have guests coming on property they will have restaurant options for them. Now I think people may have to detach themselves from old expectations about where they want to eat at WDW, but there has to be something even at first. We can see at DS that some are open already.


----------



## Jiminy76

Eric Smith said:


> I’m just hoping we can activate ours if APs are frozen.  We plan to use them for September, December and April at least.


Yeah I'm with you one this one. Waiting as well to find out if AP's will be unfrozen and extended during the reduced capacity time frame. If I have to buy tickets at full cost for a much reduced park experience despite having an AP. I'm definitely out and will be cancelling my two DVC trips coming up in late July and mid December.


----------



## tinkerhon

e_yerger said:


> exactly! and they have every right to feel this way. If i was planning a once in a lifetime trip, i would be canceling as fast as i could.


Same and on hold to cancel - this was going to be our longest trip to date - July 14- August 3 - for DD middle school graduation - she missed out on everything this senior year, and this trip was supposed to take away some of the sting


----------



## JacknSally

Lake183 said:


> With DVC and FW being the first resorts to open--places where guests can prepare their own food, store groceries, etc., I'd be a little concerned about restaurants being closed or take-out only for a while. Crazy. But if they have to get the DVC's open ASAP, are not opening the daily resorts at the same time AND canceling all ADR's--I am sad to say it is also plausible.



*Yup, one more possible reason they've rescinded the dining plans and free dining promos. We just don't know. I don't personally think they'll keep ALL restaurants closed, but they may not reopen everything. But at this point I've come to plan for and expect everything bad, so.   At least then I'm pleasantly surprised when something good happens, and prepared if it doesn't? That's probably not healthy, lol.

I just think they had decent intentions (obviously it benefitted them, too) when they offered the free dining rebook promo a couple of months ago, but things are changing quickly, and now they're thinking they might not be able to deliver on that offer for one reason or another or twelve.*


----------



## Violetspider

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ... According to Disney, only those who were cancelled by Disney get first dibs...


I'm not so sure about that. My nephew rescheduled our trip a few days ago from the beginning of July to the end of July, before the crap hit the fan, yet I still received the email from Disney last night about the new registration system and our receiving early access to be able to create new reservations. I think just having a current reservation gives you dibs.


----------



## AmberMV

Bongirl1 said:


> I have a June 20 check in via DVC reservation at Poly.  Am I going to get a full cancellation?


Actually I read it wrong. DVC resorts open June 15, so you should be ok as of now. Sorry, I'm going on 4 hours of sleep


----------



## Gentry2004

mhautz said:


> Oddly, I think what they've announced so far has made many angry, but intrigued others to think it might be a "pleasurable" experience.



I would totally go under the current set of restrictions (we have a RO discount at AKL for mid August booked prepandemic) but we will ultimately cancel because we don’t want to fly and it’s too far to drive. If I could drive I’d keep the trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> I'm not so sure about that. My nephew rescheduled our trip a few days ago from the beginning of July to the end of July, before the crap hit the fan, yet I still received the email from Disney last night about the new registration system and our receiving early access to be able to create new reservations. I think just having a current reservation gives you dibs.



I think it might be the tickets, I have the email but I also have an AP plus regular tickets attached so I dont know if it’s just the AP that sparked the email.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

AmberMV said:


> Actually I read it wrong. DVC resorts open June 15, so you should be ok as of now. Sorry, I'm going on 4 hours of sleep


You made me think I was nuts!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

I agree that it does seem like Disney is going way beyond what is required and are making things so onerous that many will cancel. It seems like they want people to cancel. We have been traveling the past week and were in Wisconsin Dells and Lake of the Ozarks. Things are very much back to normal for tourists in those places as well as other places along our route. Restaurants and attractions are open. You can sit where you want and with whoever you want. I’ve seen hardly anyone wearing a mask and while we have masks with us , we haven’t been required to wear them anywhere and would look out of place if we did. It will be hard to go from this “normal’ experience to one where masks and temperature checks are required everywhere and where we have no idea where or what we will be able to do or eat.


----------



## CastAStone

WDWFan0813 said:


> FWIW, I cancelled a 2-night stay for mid-July on Wed. night.  Didn't receive a cancellation email, but the money was refunded to the gift card I used by Thur. morning.
> 
> We also have an 8-night stay starting July 17th.  I'm on team no mask, but it's a game of chicken for me as to whether they will cancel it or I will.  I am going to need to go dark for a couple of months, because if we don't go and they reverse course on masks (unlikely) or it is not seriously enforced( somewhat likely), I am going to be somewhat upset.  First world problems, I know, but needed to get it off my chest.


I would wait until you see what incentives they offer for people willing to move their trips to 2021.


----------



## Krandor

Jacq7414 said:


> Someone told me that they read that all of these changes will be until the middle of next year? Is that true? Did anyone else read something similar? I just don’t know how they could plan for it to go on that long with how much things are changing constantly



The initial rumor had all ADRs and FPs cancelled through next september but in reality it appear what that meant was simply ALL current FPs and ADRs are gone period. 

How long ADRs will be at 60 days and how long FPs will be suspended for we have no idea.


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it might be the tickets, I have the email but I also have an AP plus regular tickets attached so I dont know if it’s just the AP that sparked the email.


Well this is from the Disney Blog:

New Ticket Sales *and Hotel Reservations:* At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations* so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations*. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new sales of tickets and Disney Resort hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability.


----------



## Jiminy76

Sandiz08 said:


> Im starting to wonder now how many table service restaurants will even be open  . That would be our deal breaker.


Given the suspension of the DP I'm getting the feeling very few if any table service restaurants may be open. May only have a few QS options available in each park that use mobile ordering. Just speculating and no insider information.


----------



## CastAStone

Violetspider said:


> Well this is from the Disney Blog:
> 
> New Ticket Sales *and Hotel Reservations:* At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations* so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations*. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new sales of tickets and Disney Resort hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability.


My unofficial survey is that most people haven't received anything yet. Disney tends to roll major changes things out over a few days. If you don't hear anything by maybe Monday I'd start to wonder.


----------



## WDWFan0813

CastAStone said:


> I would wait until you see what incentives they offer for people willing to move their trips to 2021.


That is part of the reason I'm holding off.  It is unlikely we'll be able to go next year between kids' school, work, and an extended family vacation elsewhere, but it could be worth at least seeing what the offer is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> I agree that it does seem like Disney is going way beyond what is required and are making things so onerous that many will cancel. It seems like they want people to cancel. We have been traveling the past week and were in Wisconsin Dells and Lake of the Ozarks. Things are very much back to normal for tourists in those places as well as other places along our route. Restaurants and attractions are open. You can sit where you want and with whoever you want. I’ve seen hardly anyone wearing a mask and while we have masks with us , we haven’t been required to wear them anywhere and would look out of place if we did. It will be hard to go from this “normal’ experience to one where masks and temperature checks are required everywhere and where we have no idea where or what we will be able to do or eat.



I’d argue that throwing things back to normal is the other end of the spectrum and is not cautious enough. I can’t be the only one who saw Memorial Day crowd pictures I believe from Lake of the Ozarks.

Disney acting very cautiously increases my confidence in them by a lot.


----------



## rteetz

Cruising news 

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/05/29/canada-extends-cruise-ship-ban-through-october-31


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jiminy76 said:


> Given the suspension of the DP I'm getting the feeling very few if any table service restaurants may be open. May only have a few QS options available in each park that use mobile ordering. Just speculating and no insider information.


I would be MAJORLY surprised if this is the case. People need to eat, people need to be separated into a large number of places for social distancing, and they did say that people would have first dibs on their old dining reservations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jiminy76 said:


> Given the suspension of the DP I'm getting the feeling very few if any table service restaurants may be open. May only have a few QS options available in each park that use mobile ordering. Just speculating and no insider information.



Aren’t there already TS opening in Disney Springs? And QS that are operating fairly normally?


----------



## Krandor

I'll offer my take on the FP thing.  I do  believe virtual queues are part of it but I also think what we are going to see if disney using both the standby and FP lanes for more queue space and more social distancing.  How often do you enter fastpass and just walk all the   way through a pretty long and empty queue?  quite often on many.   So they could have a CM out front and send party 1 to FP lane and then  party 2 to standby lane and use both for most space and more room to spread parties out and keep number of people in each about the same. Would give a lot more room for social distancing of people.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I'll offer my take on the FP thing.  I do  believe virtual queues are part of it but I also think what we are going to see if disney using both the standby and FP lanes for more queue space and more social distancing.  How often do you enter fastpass and just walk all the   way through a pretty long and empty queue?  quite often on many.   So they could have a CM out front and send party 1 to FP lane and then  party 2 to standby lane and use both for most space and more room to spread parties out and keep number of people in each about the same. Would give a lot more room for social distancing of people.



Didn’t they even mention this? Maybe in the blog post? I can’t remember there was so much coming from so many places yesterday.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

armerida said:


> @Dallasmomoftwo, what exactly was cancelled? Your resort reservation? Or FP and ADRs? We are out of state AP with an on-site trip w/res at AoA booked mid-August...


Our ADRs were canceled. The resort reservation is still there. I was mainly posting because they said we would be given priority access to reschedule and someone with a reservation at Swan/Dolphin had previously asked if Swalphin guests would be treated the same as guests at Disney owned resorts. The email I got leads me to believe we will be.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Cruising news
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/05/29/canada-extends-cruise-ship-ban-through-october-31


 Well, why not just make it complete...there goes my cruise.


----------



## LSUmiss

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Then you have the choice not to go and move on to perhaps a more attractive entertainment venue this year.   I’ve worked at another major theme park and saw the behind the scenes financial aspect.  Other parks are doing the same thing in regards to refunds and bookings.   Whether or not you want to give them a pass is a personal decision.  For me getting angry over it isn’t worth the effort since it will be straightened out in the near future.  I’m more concerned with 30 million people losing their jobs, people struggling to put food on the table and keep a roof over the heads of their family. And I also put my money where my mouth is by donating.   To me that’s the real crisis of this pandemic.  But that’s just me.


Those 30 million you’re so concerned about include Disney employees too that have been effected by the way Disney has handled this. We all know what the real crisis is, but this isn’t a crisis or pandemic board, it’s a Disney board for goodness sake. Since we are listing things we are concerned about these days, I’m most concerned about the level of self-righteousness this pandemic has exposed in ppl.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Cruising news
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/05/29/canada-extends-cruise-ship-ban-through-october-31



My 2020 DCL hopes are dying more and more by the day


----------



## dismom58

Craig Larson said:


> They are probably expecting to have to use these measures in some form until a vaccine is ready. this gives them the ability to add back some stuff if it comes earlier, but they are likely going off the health officials stating a vaccine wasn't likely for 12-18 months.


A vaccine in 12-18 months is very ambitious! Not sure that will happen but viruses become weaker over time so hopefully it will be the case here! In 18 months not only are you going to have to have a fully tested safe vaccine but you are going to have to distribute it! What happens to parents who don’t want their child vaccinated they can’t go to Disney? What about medical reasons not to vaccinate? No Disney? Just donusee the vaccine being the be all and end all of this Disney situation!


----------



## DanSG

They need to get rid of Bob Chapek before the themeparks fall apart...


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Cruising news
> 
> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/2020/05/29/canada-extends-cruise-ship-ban-through-october-31





Krandor said:


> I'll offer my take on the FP thing.  I do  believe virtual queues are part of it but I also think what we are going to see if disney using both the standby and FP lanes for more queue space and more social distancing.  How often do you enter fastpass and just walk all the   way through a pretty long and empty queue?  quite often on many.   So they could have a CM out front and send party 1 to FP lane and then  party 2 to standby lane and use both for most space and more room to spread parties out and keep number of people in each about the same. Would give a lot more room for social distancing of people.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Didn’t they even mention this? Maybe in the blog post? I can’t remember there was so much coming from so many places yesterday.


I appreciate that I am not the only one who seems to have not slept more than a few hours before hopping right back in.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ... According to Disney, only those who were cancelled by Disney get first dibs...


Yeah and if they were better at communicating, maybe some wouldn’t have cancelled. I personally cancelled because I just wanted my money already. They held it for 10 months at least and I am convinced they knew they couldn’t/wouldn’t honor my reservation a month and a half ago. Oh well, I guess I won’t get whatever offer they come up with, but let’s be honest...I never even get emails from them so was I really going to get it anyway?


----------



## gatechfan99

It's so hard to keep up with all this, so I need a few points clarified about what's being discussed. The thread is about 50 pages longer than when I checked it last night.

-I have a DVC stay booked with points on July 17. Is the current thought that reservation will be cancelled and I will have to rebook it in some way based on availability?

-The comment about APs being frozen - does that mean the expectation is that even though I have an active AP for that trip that I had previously used to book FPs, it won't be valid and I would have to buy multi-day tickets if I wind up getting a park reservation and going?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Does anyone want to start speculating on what park attractions are closed?
Really hoping ROTR and the Millennium Falcon are up and Running. But no Splash mountain would be my dealbreaker.
Child #1 needs all 3 toy story land attractions and #2 needs Dinosaur at AK.


----------



## LSUmiss

NJlauren said:


> This may be our deal breaker, my 6 year old fine, but newly 2 year old isn’t going to wear a mask for long plus I don’t thinks it’s safe for her to wear one either.
> 
> Before I get roasted for saying it’s not safe, mask guidelines say 2 or over and being able to know when the mask is making it hard to breath, or when it’s causing issues.  My 2 year old cannot do that.


And 2 is a huge range. 2 almost 3 MAYBE can handle it. Just turned 2 is basically still a baby.


----------



## Vern60

Taylor'sMom said:


> *The cancellation email people are getting... it doesn't include a link to re-book or anything, right?  So whether you DID or DID NOT get the email, you really have nothing that others don't yet have, except acknowledgment by Disney, that you are being cancelled?  And a note that says you'll somehow be given priority over those that don't have current reservations?
> Still no info on HOW and WHEN you will be able to re-book, right?
> 
> Is my understamding correct?
> 
> We have July 5-11 trip scheduled (Original QS Free Dining promo, upgraded to DDP with FP+ and ADRs made), and I have yet to see an email.  I keep checking my email and the website to see if anything allows me to re-book.*


As far as I know you are correct. I am one who canceled my trip earlier this week but still got an email. But yes, it doesn't have a link or anything. I also had another trip or reservation earlier (I forget exactly now, it's all a blur), but I also received the offer to rebook with free dining even though I wasn't entitled. However, I was unable to actually book that too. So I wouldn't fret either way about getting an email or not.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I appreciate that I am not the only one who seems to have not slept more than a few hours before hopping right back in.



In all fairness if it was up to me, not my adorable little alarm clock (he’s lucky he’s cute), I would still be sleeping.


----------



## e_yerger

Lake183 said:


> With DVC and FW being the first resorts to open--places where guests can prepare their own food, store groceries, etc., I'd be a little concerned about restaurants being closed or take-out only for a while. Crazy. But if they have to get the DVC's open ASAP, are not opening the daily resorts at the same time AND canceling all ADR's--I am sad to say it is also plausible.


If i was staying DVC at CR and i could get cali grill delivered to my room for same cost as to eat there.... omfg sign me up EVERY. NIGHT.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gatechfan99 said:


> It's so hard to keep up with all this, so I need a few points clarified about what's being discussed. The thread is about 50 pages longer than when I checked it last night.
> 
> -I have a DVC stay booked with points on July 17. Is the current thought that reservation will be cancelled and I will have to rebook it in some way based on availability?
> 
> -The comment about APs being frozen - does that mean the expectation is that even though I have an active AP for that trip that I had previously used to book FPs, it won't be valid and I would have to buy multi-day tickets if I wind up getting a park reservation and going?


Your DVC reservation is safe. No changes.

APs will be extended when parks reopen (that's what the cast member who I called last night said). Annual passes will be valid for trips.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

casaya95 said:


> Just caught up on the thread, and honestly, I've been cheerleading for Disney throughout the whole process, but honestly feeling sick to my stomach right now. If all of my ADRs, DDP, and FPs were cancelled, that would definitely be my tipping point. Masks? Cool. Reduced hours. Totally understandable. While that would also be understandable, having to start all over would just be kind of a disaster.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't official, but I have a bad feeling it's going to be.


Though we cancelled our trip, I'd be royally steamed if I saw my ADRs cancelled without any kind of notice. More happy that we cancelled after reading about that!


----------



## CastAStone

gatechfan99 said:


> It's so hard to keep up with all this, so I need a few points clarified about what's being discussed. The thread is about 50 pages longer than when I checked it last night.
> 
> -I have a DVC stay booked with points on July 17. Is the current thought that reservation will be cancelled and I will have to rebook it in some way based on availability?
> 
> -The comment about APs being frozen - does that mean the expectation is that even though I have an active AP for that trip that I had previously used to book FPs, it won't be valid and I would have to buy multi-day tickets if I wind up getting a park reservation and going?


1) no, they have not given us any reason to think that they will cancel your DVC reservation.
2) The AP freeze is still a rumor. They have not announced anything regarding that.


----------



## Jiminy76

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would be MAJORLY surprised if this is the case. People need to eat, people need to be separated into a large number of places for social distancing, and they did say that people would have first dibs on their old dining reservations.


I could see the larger TS opening as they can space the tables out and still fit in enough tables to make it worth opening. (IE Crystal Palace) Places like LeCellier would be tough to open and provide distance between table and still have enough tables where it would be worth opening for Disney. I'm keeping my expectations low in regards to the TS restaurants, if most open great, but I think many may not initially open.


----------



## e_yerger

CastAStone said:


> I appreciate that I am not the only one who seems to have not slept more than a few hours before hopping right back in.


hello hi


----------



## mshanson3121

Violetspider said:


> I don't think that would fly well. That would mean some guests would get more park time then others. How would they choose who gets the golden (full day) ticket?



My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...


----------



## NJlauren

LSUmiss said:


> And 2 is a huge range. 2 almost 3 MAYBE can handle it. Just turned 2 is basically still a baby.


Exactly!


----------



## gatechfan99

CastAStone said:


> 1) no, they have not given us any reason to think that they will cancel your DVC reservation.
> 2) The AP freeze is still a rumor. They have not announced anything regarding that.


Thanks for clarifying.

This all reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George was caught lying about being handicapped so he could get the handicapped bathroom at work. His boss couldn't fire him over that, but they could try to make it miserable enough to leave on his own. Took away bathroom, air conditioning, chair, etc. Feels very similar here to help solve Disney's problems without cancelling entire trips themselves.


----------



## e_yerger

maybe they are also trying to weed out the liability of children in the theme parks?


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Actually I read it wrong. DVC resorts open June 15, so you should be ok as of now. Sorry, I'm going on 4 hours of sleep





SwirlTheCitrus said:


> You made me think I was nuts!


No, you were correct initially.

VB and HHI open on June 15. The WDW DVC resorts don’t open until June 22, including Poly Villas. From the WDW website:

“Additionally, Disney Vacation Club properties at Walt Disney World and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Members and Guests on June 22. Disney Vacation Club properties in Vero Beach, Florida, and Hilton Head, South Carolina, will open on June 15. Disney Springs has already begun to reopen.”

So unfortunately, the OP’s reservation will likely be canceled, but I don’t think rebooking it with a June 22 check in will be an issue with the parks closed.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...


Like they did for AP previews at SWGE.......hmmmmmm.......could see that possibly happening


----------



## Brianstl

I don't know if they want a majority of people to cancel, but I definitely think they want the super planners to cancel.  That is the group most likely not to be able to accept a go with the flow Disney vacation and that is what these trips will be for the foreseeable future.  You get them to cancel you get less complaints to staff at the parks/resorts and less bad reviews for what will be the new WDW experience.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

LSUmiss said:


> Those 30 million you’re so concerned about include Disney employees too that have been effected by the way Disney has handled this. We all know what the real crisis is, but this isn’t a crisis or pandemic board, it’s a Disney board for goodness sake. Since we are listing things we are concerned about these days, I’m most concerned about the level of self-righteousness this pandemic has exposed in ppl.


I agree since I have a cast member in our household and see daily the stress they’re going through.  My apologies if I offended anyone about my caring about the whole picture including Disney.  I’ll try harder to only look at the Disney aspect I lost money on two Disney cruises so I guess i qualify about being affected.  Back to more Disney news


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...



That would be really hard to enforce. They’d have to do something like colour coded bands and clear the park of people with a certain colour every hour in the afternoon and evening.

I think it will be relatively simple. You signed up for MK that’s your park for the day. Maybe something like allowing people to leave and make a new reservation with another park that has space.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I posted in the news thread but maybe useful here too

I received the e-mail this morning from Disney indicating how changes have happened that will impact my trip, etc. - and it indicated that because I had a trip scheduled and "valid theme park tickets" I will have access to the system before new tickets are sold to other guests


Interesting because my trip is not really impacted as I am not scheduled to check in until Sept 29th 2021 (so almost 1.5 years from now) and I don't have active tickets but I do have a non yet activated AP in my account

So seems like truly just based on "any resort stay" + "any already purchased ticket" is what is required - not only if your trip is directly impacted by changes this year


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> all due respect but why do they have to revoke  the free dining for those who had it?  First off when they offered it to us they combined it with an up sell in resort/length of stay.  And we got it.  Give to get.  We could live with it.  But we were loyal. Did not take our money out.  Put more in.  Why can’t they just say “hey, we’re sorry this didn’t work out.   Tough times, you know?   But hold on to that perk until you can use it again.  Our way of saying thanks for hanging in with us”.  That’s just good customer service.  Its like when a restaurant screws up and they tear up the check.  I am def going back to that restaurant.  WDW is being arrogant in thinking we will all go back like sheep.


Chapek has played this up lately as well. Almost coming across as cocky regarding their brand loyalty and laughing off demand talk saying they’ll have an overabundance of it. Bad look for the CEO to be taking advantage of that.


----------



## CastAStone

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...


The way the park hours are staggered so that each park opens and closes 1 hour apart I think is a pretty good indicator that they want guests in the park for the entire 10 hour period they are open for. With social distancing on their buses, 90% of the buses in operation will be heading to AK at 7:30, MK at 8:30, etc.


----------



## runjulesrun

CastAStone said:


> If anyone still cares I have now confirmed that the source of this was the Disney travel agent website.
> 
> If there are any TAs reading this I’d appreciate it if you could verify if the 35% offer information is still posted.


I just looked on the TA site and can't find it. If it is there, it is buried somewhere. I will keep looking but at first glance, I don't see it.


----------



## andyman8

Disney just canceled my VAH tickets for July 6. Forgot I even had those still lol!


----------



## Brianstl

e_yerger said:


> maybe they are also trying to weed out the liability of children in the theme parks?


I definitely think this is part of it.  Young children are the most likely not to understand how to comply with the new rules so they are just going to add to the stuff that will discourage people from making trips with them.


----------



## CastAStone

runjulesrun said:


> I just looked on the TA site and can't find it. If it is there, it is buried somewhere. I will keep looking but at first glance, I don't see it.


Thanks for checking. Wouldn't be the first time Disney has posted something and then quietly removed it and posted something different an hour later. Heck it wouldn't even be the 3rd time this month.


----------



## e_yerger

CastAStone said:


> Thanks for checking. Wouldn't be the first time Disney has posted something and then quietly removed it posted something different an hour later. Heck it wouldn't even be the 3rd time this month.


this week?


----------



## gatechfan99

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Like they did for AP previews at SWGE.......hmmmmmm.......could see that possibly happening


Just picturing what it's like enforcing this. They're already apparently going to have security forces accosting sleeping 2 year olds in strollers that don't have a mask on. Why not go ahead and have them search and round up and kick out at 3:01 anyone with a yellow wristband on that just had their 6 hour window expire?

It's turning more into Hunger Games than Disney World at this point.


----------



## dismom58

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would be really hard to enforce. They’d have to do something like colour coded bands and clear the park of people with a certain colour every hour in the afternoon and evening.
> 
> I think it will be relatively simple. You signed up for MK that’s your park for the day. Maybe something like allowing people to leave and make a new reservation with another park that has space.


Don’t they have a similar system they already use for special evening events like extra magic hours?


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Didn’t they even mention this? Maybe in the blog post? I can’t remember there was so much coming from so many places yesterday.


Yes, they said it in the blog post.


----------



## aweehughes

Osugal9 said:


> What they could have done and in my opinion should have done was Any of these other options:
> 1.  Give everyone the quick service dining plan.  People have to eat regardless.
> 2. Give people a discount on their CURRENT reservation and not a future reservation
> 3.  Offer people their package next year at the same price.  For many people who booked a bounce back or the promotion in January a booking next year even at a 35% discount is still a decent amount more.
> 4. Give people a gift card for 75% of the value of their dining plan to use in food in the park.



Forgive me--I'm catching up and it's probably been asked, but for #5 why should I only get 75% of the value of my dining plan? I am still well within my cancellation window to remove it.


----------



## roth697

andyman8 said:


> Disney just canceled my VAH tickets for July 6. Forgot I even had those still lol!




Same here, just got the e-mail


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dismom58 said:


> Don’t they have a similar system they already use for special evening events like extra magic hours?



Yes, but thats clearing the park once a night for Halloween/Christmas parties, or letting people stay in the park just not go on attractions (or get the snacks) for EMH and DAH.

It’s not having to kick out a different group multiple times a night.


----------



## gatechfan99

dismom58 said:


> Don’t they have a similar system they already use for special evening events like extra magic hours?


Yes, but that's a simple you either have a wrist band or you don't. This would involve multiple colors and different time window expirations. Very confusing.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I have to make a sad confession.  I actually just took screenshots of my ADRs for Oct trip that we probably won't be taking now.  It was the best I've ever been able to get - restaurants and times we wanted - sadly taken away.  They will serve as an Ode to the Vacation that Will Never Happen.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would be really hard to enforce. They’d have to do something like colour coded bands and clear the park of people with a certain colour every hour in the afternoon and evening.
> 
> I think it will be relatively simple. You signed up for MK that’s your park for the day. Maybe something like allowing people to leave and make a new reservation with another park that has space.



Which brings us back to: how on earth are they going to manage rope drop?


----------



## Jiminy76

DGsAtBLT said:


> Aren’t there already TS opening in Disney Springs? And QS that are operating fairly normally?


If I recall the only Disney owned restaurant currently open in DS is D-Luxe Burger and they are using the Mobile Order at the moment. I do not believe any of the other restaurants open in DS currently are Disney owned.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> The AP freeze is still a rumor. They have not announced anything regarding that.


I don’t think they’ll freeze out APs. I got the notice from Disney Destinations last night to the email I have associated with my unactivated AP telling me because I had a valid ticket I would get first access to the park reservation system.

EDIT: nvm, looking like these emails are going out randomly, even to people without ticket media associated to their accounts #DisneyIT


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Which brings us back to: how on earth are they going to manage rope drop?


Stagger entry times. Didn’t they do that in Shanghai?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Which brings us back to: how on earth are they going to manage rope drop?



Maybe it’s not as big of a problem as we think it is?

Capacity will be much lower than normal, and not everyone is going to be there right away. They can try to eliminate choke points as much as possible, kind of like they’ve done with MK over the years by moving security points all over, letting people in earlier and just roam Main Street, maybe they modify the individual land/attraction rope drop somehow.

Actually if they move the popular attractions to VQ people can disperse themselves all over snagging a spot instead of rushing the line.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm oddly excited to get my emails. I want to feel included.

Also, I have some serious trust issues with Disney IT


----------



## Osugal9

aweehughes said:


> Forgive me--I'm catching up and it's probably been asked, but for #5 why should I only get 75% of the value of my dining plan? I paid nearly $2k for Deluxe for a week. I am still well within my cancellation window to remove it.


These are not Disney’s options these are just off the top of my head better options than what they’re doing.  They original blog post said all they would do is give you 35% off a future stay.

I said 75% because I factored in what the actual costs for Disney probably are.  I think this was a money grab for them/ getting guests to cancel.


----------



## pasta

My reservation starts on July 11th BWV.  I haven’t received any emails from Disney, and my ADRs and FP‘s are still there.  I’m sure there is no rhyme or reason for this, but I would be within the 60 day window they proposed Using vs. 180 days.


----------



## Osugal9

Osugal9 said:


> These are not Disney’s options these are just off the top of my head better options than what they’re doing.  They original blog post said all they would do is give you 35% off a future stay.
> 
> I said 75% because I factored in what the actual costs for Disney probably are.  I think this was a money grab for them/ getting guests to cancel.


Also this was just for those that lost free dining.  If you paid for dining you get everything back.


----------



## BrianR

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I have to make a sad confession.  I actually just took screenshots of my ADRs for Oct trip that we probably won't be taking now.  It was the best I've ever been able to get - restaurants and times we wanted - sadly taken away.  They will serve as an Ode to the Vacation that Will Never Happen.


I just did a file... print... save as PDF in Edge of the My plans screen with all of our dining res and fast pass.  We pretty much had everything on the money for Mid July and *poof*, gone.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

pasta said:


> My reservation starts on July 11th BWV.  I haven’t received any emails from Disney, and my ADRs and FP‘s are still there.  I’m sure there is no rhyme or reason for this, but I would be within the 60 day window they proposed Using vs. 180 days.


Same here-- BLT


----------



## wareagle57

thingaboutarsenal said:


> Ironically, I was at Disney Springs today and missed all this.  Someone tell me if I got this right.  Disney took all the people who breathed a sigh of relief that their trip wasn't cancelled and threw a huge question mark on to them by cancelling everything, including possibly their resort?  Everyone is going to be super mad about this.  Do I need to sell my shares tomorrow morning?



I don’t have a trip scheduled, but some of my family does. FP is gone for now so really the concerns are dining and access. Access won’t be an issue. And for those that don’t plan their trip a year out like us it’s at least theoretically possible to get some dining we normally wouldn’t 

It is a new wrench in people’s plans. I thought it was funny people said we could quit speculating now that we had a date. We all knew there would now just be tons and tons of new more nuanced questions like this we’d have that would be even harder to get answers on. That’s what the dis is for! Haha


----------



## StephanieP

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm oddly excited to get my emails. I want to feel included.
> 
> Also, I have some serious trust issues with Disney IT


Me too.....we are July 7-14 at CR booked with the original Free Dining that came out in January.  Everything is still on MDE and I keep checking my email like a crazy person, which at this point I probably am!


----------



## SheHulk

pasta said:


> My reservation starts on July 11th BWV.  I haven’t received any emails from Disney, and my ADRs and FP‘s are still there.  I’m sure there is no rhyme or reason for this, but I would be within the 60 day window they proposed Using vs. 180 days.


Same here, start July 11 BC. 3 of us have APs (two not activated yet, one activated) one with dated tickets, no emails and all ADRs and FPs still there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cdn Jeff said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/05/an-update-on-walt-disney-world-resort-reservations/
> So has anybody actually had their ADRs cancelled?  If so, for which dates?
> I have a Nov 6th arrival and all of my ADR’s and other experience are still intact.


August 8th with dining plan. Dining plan and all ADRs are still on MDE. I know this means nothing, just weighing in. NO email yet either.


----------



## runjulesrun

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm oddly excited to get my emails. I want to feel included.
> 
> Also, I have some serious trust issues with Disney IT


It freaks me out that I haven't gotten my emails yet. I don't want to be missed.


----------



## DanSG

Admist Disney screwing with the system, its been almost 48 hours and still no governor approval...


----------



## Jiminy76

mshanson3121 said:


> Which brings us back to: how on earth are they going to manage rope drop?


My thoughts are it will be some form of a virtual queue used for park entry that is tied to transportation for your particular resort


----------



## Dis_Yoda

DanSG said:


> Admist Disney screwing with the system, its been almost 48 hours and still no governor approval...



Governor is probably also dealing with many other things.  I expect it to happen later this afternoon.


----------



## Katie1174

Alicefan said:


> It's the same here in SC. I haven't worn a mask at all until yesterday when I got to the doctor's office and there was a note on the door not to come in without one. I put mine on, but when we got behind the office doors they told me I could take it off and the staff pulled theirs down as well. It was like it was only for looks. You could tell that it was just protocol they were following and that they didn't like it any more than we do.


Here in MD where I live, masks are only mandatory in stores, not outside and at first maybe 20% still wore them outside, we were those who did not,  and as time has worn on I see no one wearing them outside anymore, only in the store. Also more and more people only put them on as they step in the store and take them off immediately after leaving. It is currently very hot and humid. My dentist called the other day because they are allowed to do cleanings again. We are friends with the dentist and his wife and his wife made us answer questions about have we been sick for an appt in Aug. and we have to wear a mask in the office until in the chair. What good does asking me if we have been sick do for an appt over 2 months from now. Anyway she laughed and said it was all total ‘theatre’ that they are forced to do if they want to do cleanings again. I suspect she will also tell us we can take them off if my hubby and I are the only people for our appt times.


----------



## Brianstl

dismom58 said:


> Don’t they have a similar system they already use for special evening events like extra magic hours?


I really don't think they will try to make this overly complicated and having different park hours for different guests in the same park definitely adds to the complication of things.


DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it’s not as big of a problem as we think it is?
> 
> Capacity will be much lower than normal, and not everyone is going to be there right away. They can try to eliminate choke points as much as possible, kind of like they’ve done with MK over the years by moving security points all over, letting people in earlier and just roam Main Street, maybe they modify the individual land/attraction rope drop somehow.
> 
> Actually if they move the popular attractions to VQ people can disperse themselves all over snagging a spot instead of rushing the line.


I think they eliminate the rope drop issues with the VQs. If you make the first hour or two scheduled riders only, there is no reason for people to rush the parks to try to get on a popular ride.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

StephanieP said:


> Me too.....we are July 7-14 at CR booked with the original Free Dining that came out in January.  Everything is still on MDE and I keep checking my email like a crazy person, which at this point I probably am!



I'm definitely a crazy person, so don't worry!

I feel like I'm obsessively on this forum, but Disney is really all I have left to look forward to this summer. I'm hoping that this trip makes it through in some fashion. Total first world problem, but I just want to try to have something to celebrate still.

I've already lost my spring semester, MBA graduation, my side job, a grad trip I planned/saved for 2 years, my anticipated real job start date (thank goodness just pushed back), my ice rink, and a class immersion trip to Europe. I just want to salvage *something* this summer. At least this puts some excitement back into the mix.


----------



## cdobert

July 13 arrival. No email, still in MDE. I'm a bit worried that we will be cancelled, our tickets were extended to January 2022


----------



## andyman8

Jiminy76 said:


> If I recall the only Disney owned restaurant currently open in DS is D-Luxe Burger and they are using the Mobile Order at the moment. I do not believe any of the other restaurants open in DS currently are Disney owned.


I don’t believe there are any Disney-owned TS restaurants at DS. I guess you could count Jock Lindsey’s, but Disney considers that a bar/lounge, which still aren’t technically allowed to open.

Disney also reopened a few of their kiosks like the Daily Poutine. D-LUXE Burger is mobile order only at the moment, but their dining room is still open with social distancing being promoted. Your order must be ready before you can go inside the building at all however.

While the majority of accommodations in the first phase of resort reopenings (DVC and FW) do have some sort of full kitchen/cooking facilities not all do. The kitchens in the cabins are a bit more limited, and the most popular DVC rooms are the Deluxe Studios. While these units do have a kitchenette, I don’t think it’s enough for three full meals a day (unless you’re eating a lot of easyMac lol). Given the proposals around dining Disney put forth in their presentation, I am confident we will see basic QS dining back resort-wide. TS-wise, the options will be more limited but I do think there will be some TS dining available. Initial reservations will probably go fast with the limited capacity and menus will definitely be limited as well, both of which is why I think they suspended the DDPs, but I don’t think Disney will rely on all guests to cook for themselves.


----------



## mhautz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Governor is probably also dealing with many other things.  I expect it to happen later this afternoon.


It's _probably _nothing, but given it was considered a rubber stamp and Universal was clearly treated as such, it still _could _mean something.


----------



## catfan98

Sigh....I just wish they would announce something about MNSSHP.  I almost went ahead and bought party tickets last week for our October trip, but then decided to wait until today (payday), and now, I can't buy them.  Double sigh.  That is basically the only reason we are going in October - it's a consolation trip for our May/June California/Disneyland trip that got pushed to next year.  If no party, we will just do something else instead of Disney.  I'm pretty sure it is probably a no-go, but it would be nice to know for sure.  First world problem, I know.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DanSG said:


> Admist Disney screwing with the system, its been almost 48 hours and still no governor approval...



If they refuse to approve the proposal because they’re mad at the date, they’re only going to end up pushing it back later. I don’t know why you’re rooting for that.


----------



## mshanson3121

Dis_Yoda said:


> Governor is probably also dealing with many other things.  I expect it to happen later this afternoon.



Yet they found time to approve Universal in less than 24 hours...


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they refuse to approve the proposal because they’re mad at the date, they’re only going to end up pushing it back later. I don’t know why you’re rooting for that.



Yeah, it would be stupid. And he would upset his constituents.

Unless the Governor thinks it's too soon for something as big as Disney to open...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think we had a theory earlier that the governor might be planning to approve Disney/Seaworld's proposals timed with another announcement of further relaxing restrictions in FL.


----------



## mshanson3121

mhautz said:


> It's _probably _nothing, but given it was considered a rubber stamp and Universal was clearly treated as such, it still _could _mean something.



We could argue it's because Disney has many more moving parts to review.... and yet, given how fast Universal was given their approval, and how hard they were pushing to get the tourism industry back up and running, it does seem odd... Honestly, I expected full approval by that night.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yeah, it would be stupid. And he would upset his constituents.
> 
> Unless the Governor thinks it's too soon for something as big as Disney to open...



Now that would shock me!


----------



## KharybdisPoesis

Katie1174 said:


> Here in MD where I live, . . . .



Depends on your region. We also live in MD and it's still advised you should wear some kind of face covering outside, even if going for a walk. It depends on the intensity of the outbreak. Unless you have a disability that prevents you from wearing one or a medical condition, of course. 

I wear one when I go out for a walk. But I do understand what you say. It's hard to suck in air and breathe through them sometimes, but if it means keeping me and other people a little safer, I'm okie dokie with doing it. I lived in Korea for two years so I was used to wearing a mask when I got a cold to help prevent it from spreading. I got a pack of cute cloth ones with some designs on them! Comfy to wear and they don't look as medical or sterile.


----------



## xuxa777

Dis_Yoda said:


> Governor is probably also dealing with many other things.  I expect it to happen later this afternoon.


Not exactly in a rush as they aren't trying to open until a month and a half from now, where with universal it was two weeks till open.  The governor will approve there is not a surer bet.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Yeah, it would be stupid. And he would upset his constituents.
> 
> Unless the Governor thinks it's too soon for something as big as Disney to open...



I mean, the tourism industry is HUGE in Florida, and Disney is the single biggest player, but overall, they aren't what makes up or drives the bulk of the industry in Florida. The majority of visitors actually visit Florida for other reasons. So maybe they feel as long as everyone else is back up and running, they can get by without Disney for awhile? Since they do pose the biggest risk. A total guess. I'm as surprised as anyone that they're not approved yet.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Yet they found time to approve Universal in less than 24 hours...



yeah.  Desantis was likely surprised by the date but he also doesn’t gain anything by delaying the Approval.


----------



## DanSG

mshanson3121 said:


> We could argue it's because Disney has many more moving parts to review.... and yet, given how fast Universal was given their approval, and how hard they were pushing to get the tourism industry back up and running, it does seem odd... Honestly, I expected full approval by that night.


Yep exactly right...Disney was looking to get everyone excited and backing them up on their decisions...


----------



## fla4fun

CastAStone said:


> My unofficial survey is that most people haven't received anything yet. Disney tends to roll major changes things out over a few days. If you don't hear anything by maybe Monday I'd start to wonder.


I didn’t get an email yet, and I still have a June trip booked, with an AP for tickets.  I have a lot of issues getting emails, but since I got the emails that said my stay would be impacted by the closure, I hope I would get subsequent ones related to this issue.    To be honest, so long as I can go in August, I am OK though.

Could the email some received yesterday be a modified version of the emails we have been receiving about our stays, and a second email will go out to the rest of us?  It was Thursday, after all . . .


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Not exactly in a rush as they aren't trying to open until a month and a half from now, where with universal it was two weeks till open.  The governor will approve there is not a surer bet.


Exactly. There’s no rush for the Governor to approve as the parks don’t open for over a month.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

fla4fun said:


> I didn’t get an email yet, and I still have a June trip booked, with an AP for tickets.  I have a lot of issues getting emails, but since I got the emails that said my stay would be impacted by the closure, I hope I would get subsequent ones related to this issue.    To be honest, so long as I can go in August, I am OK though.
> 
> Could the email some received yesterday be a modified version of the emails we have been receiving about our stays, and a second email will go out to the rest of us?  It was Thursday, after all . . .



The one I got at 3:30 AM eastern was about FP, ADRs, etc being cancelled and having tickets allowing me to reserve a spot in the parks when the time comes. I haven’t had anything booked since March, just tickets.


----------



## pasta

Krandor said:


> yeah.  Desantis was likely surprised by the date but he also doesn’t gain anything by delaying the Approval.


I highly doubt Desantis, and his inner circle, were surprised by anything Disney announced.  Just my opinion.....


----------



## Krandor

pasta said:


> I highly doubt Desantis, and his inner circle, were surprised by anything Disney announced.  Just my opinion.....



Maybe not at the day of the prsentation but whenever he learned disney was july 11th and universal was june 1 he was likely surprised.


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Same and on hold to cancel - this was going to be our longest trip to date - July 14- August 3 - for DD middle school graduation - she missed out on everything this senior year, and this trip was supposed to take away some of the sting



Just off phone with nicest CM - she has relatives in nyc, so she felt my pain ! Got a full refund for our hotel (2 ressies) and full refund for our 10-day park passes
She did offer me the extension to use them by 12/20, but said I wouldn't be back during that time ( we MIGHT go next summer) and no questions asked - received refund

EDIT: just realized that she didn't provide me with canc confirmation numbers - 
I know you get email cancellation confs with cancellation numbers - should I have received for hotel and park tix ? 
( Or might it come in email ?)


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> This thread has been open for coming on three months and its the most viewed thread I have ever had. I appreciate the discussion had here and more so especially as of late since people have kept on topic more.



It is a lot easier to stay on topic when there is actual news to discuss.  Makes things move from "what SHOULD happen?" to "here is what is going to happen".


----------



## e_yerger

Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm oddly excited to get my emails. I want to feel included.
> 
> Also, I have some serious trust issues with Disney IT


I'm with you!  
Heck, I'm STILL waiting for the email confirming our November resort reservation from our canceled May trip that we made in April...
So I'm not confident we'll get these emails. Hopefully, they'll have a pop up in MDE or something.


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?




Did you call the passholder line yet? They would be my first step.


----------



## Krandor

e_yerger said:


> Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?



You likely will be since they are extending passes.


----------



## RamblingMad

xuxa777 said:


> Not exactly in a rush as they aren't trying to open until a month and a half from now, where with universal it was two weeks till open.  The governor will approve there is not a surer bet.



Yep.

But I think Universal’s proposal was far more polished, and they have communicated far better. I even received notifications via their app.

WDW needs to step up their game. And they have plenty of time to do this properly. Right now, they need to step up their communications.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?



I think you’ll probably be fine and maybe even get lucky and get in for “free” if the clock for extensions hasn’t stopped yet like Shanghai. Call just incase, but it might work out in your favour.


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

Katie1174 said:


> Dont want to turn this into another mask thing but we dont live in a city, we live in a suburb with access to parks and water and all of our doctor neighbors and friends do not recommend wearing them and they and their families don't wear them either. So, i think I will continue to listen to my doctor friends, some who happen to work in ICU. Everyone has to do what they feel is best for them.



I am in MD too and I don't see anyone wearing masks outside. Not required and children under 9 don't need to wear them period.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Bongirl1 said:


> I have a June 20 check in via DVC reservation at Poly.  Am I going to get a full cancellation?


You should get a full cancelation.

WDW DVC resorts reopen June 22.  Only Vero Beach & Hilton Head reopen on June 15th.


----------



## mhautz

RamblingMad said:


> Yep.
> 
> But I think Universal’s proposal was far more polished, and they have communicated far better. I even received notifications via their app.
> 
> WDW needs to step up their game. And they have plenty of time to this properly. Right now, they need to step up their communications.


Having watched the presentations, they pretty much said the same things.  A lot of the customer service logistics we're worried about here are irrelevant to what they needed to "prove" to the government.


----------



## DanSG

RamblingMad said:


> Yep.
> 
> But I think Universal’s proposal was far more polished, and they have communicated far better. I even received notifications via their app.
> 
> WDW needs to step up their game. And they have plenty of time to this properly. Right now, they need to step up their communications.


Yeah I agree and Universal is not messing up all their systems...


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?


By July almost (I know some people renewed, but I can't imagine there were many) all APs that expired mid-Mar to mid-July will be inactive so Disney will have to address it in short order if they fail to address it right off the bat because the outcry will be big...


----------



## Jiminy76

andyman8 said:


> I don’t believe there are any Disney-owned TS restaurants at DS. I guess you could count Jock Lindsey’s, but Disney considers that a bar/lounge, which still aren’t technically allowed to open.
> 
> Disney also reopened a few of their kiosks like the Daily Poutine. D-LUXE Burger is mobile order only at the moment, but their dining room is still open with social distancing being promoted. Your order must be ready before you can go inside the building at all however.
> 
> While the majority of accommodations in the first phase of resort reopenings (DVC and FW) do have some sort of full kitchen/cooking facilities not all do. The kitchens in the cabins are a bit more limited, and the most popular DVC rooms are the Deluxe Studios. While these units do have a kitchenette, I don’t think it’s enough for three full meals a day (unless you’re eating a lot of easyMac lol). Given the proposals around dining Disney put forth in their presentation, I am confident we will see basic QS dining back resort-wide. TS-wise, the options will be more limited but I do think there will be some TS dining available. Initial reservations will probably go fast with the limited capacity and menus will definitely be limited as well, both of which is why I think they suspended the DDPs, but I don’t think Disney will rely on all guests to cook for themselves.


That's encouraging to see the dining room open at D-Luxe. That is a good point concerning the limited menus and I'm sure they may run into issues with getting food orders initially until the supply chain gets fully back on track. Which may contribute to the limited menus and a limiting of open restaurants which necessitated the need suspend the DDP.


----------



## RamblingMad

mhautz said:


> Having watched the presentations, they pretty much said the same things.  A lot of the customer service logistics we're worried about here are irrelevant to what they needed to "prove" to the government.



But after Universal’s proposal was approved, I received customer info directly to my Universal app and an e-mail the next day with more information. Their communication process has been far better. And I don’t have any outstanding reservations with them. I received nothing from Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Did you call the passholder line yet? They would be my first step.


Seriously don't waste time with that. They know nothing and in fact have give out info we now know not to be true (telling people the had to renew to book FP was such a horrid move!) ... wait for the official word from Disney


----------



## Betty Rohrer

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. There’s no rush for the Governor to approve as the parks don’t open for over a month.


not Disney but has he approved Sea World yet? they had an earlier opening date


----------



## gottalovepluto

Betty Rohrer said:


> not Disney but has he approved Sea World yet? they had an earlier opening date


No, so I don't think it means anything that he hasn't approved them yet.


----------



## DanSG

Betty Rohrer said:


> not Disney but has he approved Sea World yet? they had an earlier opening date


Not Seaworld yet...But he probably does not want to get bombarded when he denies Disney and approves Seaworld...probably waiting it out!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mshanson3121 said:


> We could argue it's because Disney has many more moving parts to review.... and yet, given how fast Universal was given their approval, and how hard they were pushing to get the tourism industry back up and running, it does seem odd... Honestly, I expected full approval by that night.


Was SeaWorld approved?


So.. asked already.  

Is everything (plans) canceled through the end of 2020?


----------



## mhautz

RamblingMad said:


> But after Universal’s proposal was approved, I received customer info directly to my Universal app and an e-mail the next day with more information. Their communication process has been far better. And I don’t have any outstanding reservations with them. I received nothing from Disney.


Well, technically, they haven't been approved, which is the issue we're discussing.  If Disney is still silent after the approval (assuming it will happen), maybe there's a point.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does the governor have a 2 year old who doesn’t want to wear a mask? Maybe he’s mad at SeaWorld for that an Disney for their date so he’s going to cause Florida’s tourism to take a big hit because he’s big mad.

I mean come on. Doesn’t the two not getting approved yet point to something beyond an issue with the proposals?


----------



## skeeter31

DanSG said:


> Not Seaworld yet...But he probably does not want to get bombarded when he denies Disney and approves Seaworld...probably waiting it out!


He’s not going to deny Disney. All he’s doing is approving the safety requirements and Disney is a private company that can go above and beyond what the state is recommending. He will approve everything all the parks have put before him. He’s not looking at the fact that Disney is cancelling FPs or anything like that. The rumors people start on this board are amazing.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> He’s not going to deny Disney. All he’s doing is approving the safety requirements and Disney is a private company that can go above and beyond what the state is recommending. He will approve everything all the parks have put before him. He’s not looking at the fact that Disney is cancelling FPs or anything like that. The rumors people start on this board are amazing.



Right.  even if he doesn't like what disney is doing, he cant force them to open earlier or open with less stringent safety measures.  He can give them the ability to do those things but can't force them to actually do them.


----------



## disneyfan150

mshanson3121 said:


> My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...


This is possible and man would it stink!! This would probably be my breaking point.


----------



## RamblingMad

Krandor said:


> Right.  even if he doesn't like what disney is doing, he cant force them to open earlier or open with less stringent safety measures.  He can give them the ability to do those things but can't force them to actually do them.



They will open, people will go and complain, and then they return again in the future. The cult of Disney is strong.


----------



## fla4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> The one I got at 3:30 AM eastern was about FP, ADRs, etc being cancelled and having tickets allowing me to reserve a spot in the parks when the time comes. I haven’t had anything booked since March, just tickets.


Well, since I just got an email from them last week to tell me the June trip was toast, they know where to find me.  I have a platinum AP, which before all this started had a December 2020 expiration date, so it’s definitely active. But I never get emails that go out for passholder events (well, I have received a couple several days late) so we’ll see what happens.

ETA-Just got the email a few minutes ago!


----------



## BrianR

So what's the Vegas odds of actually having documentation regarding the new reservation system before it goes online?  3:1?  worse?  Santa's Little Helper longshot odds?


----------



## mhautz

Krandor said:


> Right.  even if he doesn't like what disney is doing, he cant force them to open earlier or open with less stringent safety measures.  He can give them the ability to do those things but can't force them to actually do them.


I joked about it earlier, but it could be that there really are "discussions" about modifying it.  He's not holding approval hostage or anything, but they seriously want Disney to consider something quicker.


----------



## runjulesrun

gottalovepluto said:


> Seriously don't waste time with that. They know nothing and in fact have give out info we now know not to be true (telling people the had to renew to book FP was such a horrid move!) ... wait for the official word from Disney


When did that happen? When I went to make FPs for my July trip, I called Disney and they added "placeholder" tickets to my account so I could reserve FPs since they knew my APs would be extended to cover the new dates.


----------



## pixieprincess925

e_yerger said:


> Oh now i'm worried - I have a trip booked for end of July at Pop. We both have APs, but they expired this month. So they are technically not active in Disney's system. Thoughts on us being considered as valid admission?


I'm in the same boat. Anxiously checking my email - nothing from Disney.... yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

fla4fun said:


> Well, since I just got an email from them last week to tell me the June trip was toast, they know where to find me.  I have a platinum AP, which before all this started had a December 2020 expiration date, so it’s definitely active. But I never get emails that go out for passholder events (well, I have received a couple several days late) so we’ll see what happens.



I don’t usually get passholder emails either, so I was surprised this one actually came! Seems like they’re trickling out, maybe yours will still come.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anthony Vito said:


> Tried to skim through a lot of posts, but don’t know if this has been brought up:  I find the language intriguing about the Free Dining bookings - the part about 35% off a “future” date. It says the dining packages and ADRs will be canceled, but the discount off a hotel reservation in the future makes it seem like they’re saying the whole package (including room) will be canceled.


I posed the same question last night. I'm sure we have the option to keep our free dining trip... just no dining and booked at rack rate. I'm sure they're banking on people canceling. No one knows yet unfortunately.


----------



## DanSG

mhautz said:


> I joked about it earlier, but it could be that there really are "discussions" about modifying it.  He's not holding approval hostage or anything, but they seriously want Disney to consider something quicker.


Yes it also allows for less crowd buildup...by opening earlier less people can plan to go, by opening later more people will plan to go...


----------



## Hummingbird

Or maybe, oh I don't know, he's busy doing other gubernatorial duties?


----------



## SierraT

DanSG said:


> Not Seaworld yet...But he probably does not want to get bombarded when he denies Disney and approves Seaworld...probably waiting it out!



Is there news DeSantis denied Disney’s proposal?!!!


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> I joked about it earlier, but it could be that there really are "discussions" about modifying it.  He's not holding approval hostage or anything, but they seriously want Disney to consider something quicker.



Very possible but as we are seeing now with all the logistics disney has to go through wirh ADR, FP, new reservation system, etc. is opening that much earlier even possible?   They still need to cancel all the ADRs then allow rebooking in priority order, and then allow reservations to people in "phases".  None of that is going to happen quickly.


----------



## Mal6586

SierraT said:


> Is there news DeSantis denied Disney’s proposal?!!!


No.


----------



## SierraT

Mal6586 said:


> No.



Thanks, I thought I missed it somewhere.  It would be really odd in my opinion, but stranger things have happened!


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> I posed the same question last night. I'm sure we have the option to keep our free dining trip... just no dining and booked at rack rate. I'm sure they're banking on people canceling. No one knows yet unfortunately.



I'm not going on my sepember free dining trip without the free dining.  Not cancelling yet since I want to see what they offer for recovery and don't want to miss out on anything that is offered.  So standing pat for now but also not going.


----------



## mhautz

SierraT said:


> Is there news DeSantis denied Disney’s proposal?!!!


No, just speculation in the lack of new information


----------



## crabbymom

Krandor said:


> I'm not going on my sepember free dining trip without the free dining.  Not cancelling yet since I want to see what they offer for recovery and don't want to miss out on anything that is offered.  So standing pat for now but also not going.



I think this is where we are as well.  Want to see the recovery offer, willing to work with all of the other changes, dining was our big one.  Working on back up plans, but waiting.


----------



## Devil13

I think this is all part of the new "Disney Genie" app.

No park entry, no park hopping, no dining plan, no dining reservations, no fastpasses, no hotel openings...Boom! Planning is complete!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DanSG said:


> Not Seaworld yet...But he probably does not want to get bombarded when he denies Disney and approves Seaworld...probably waiting it out!


I can’t imagine he denies Disney.

But then I couldn’t have imagined much about 2020


----------



## SierraT

Well, I made a 3rd change from cancelled April and June trips to August last week and was thinking of moving to November but now can’t even do that.  I really don’t think we’re going at all this year.   What a mess.  

Maybe next year or if the cruises start up again or Universal?  I’m not feeling any of it right now though.


----------



## goofystitch

Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!


----------



## mhautz

Does Desantis have a weekly press conference or something?  Perhaps it's the opposite and he wants to make a spectacle of Disney opening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

runjulesrun said:


> When did that happen? When I went to make FPs for my July trip, I called Disney and they added "placeholder" tickets to my account so I could reserve FPs since they knew my APs would be extended to cover the new dates.


There were a couple months of people who paved the way for you. All of the CMs were not knowledgeable about the FP Key for APs until May. People in March and April trying to plan trips on their expired APs got a crap ton of bad info. And more than one was told they had to renew now to book FPs. Eventually someone found out about the FP Key and spread word around here but that was a development here over the last month.


----------



## tinkerhon

disneyfan150 said:


> This is possible and man would it stink!! This would probably be my breaking point.


Lord, that would be awful ! Morning is so bittersweet for us, but finally peaceful - kids are upset, but they totally get it 
Don't want (possible) or most recent trip to be the one they remember - the "M" trip - just too many unknowns 
so now that we are cancelled, getting popcorn ready to see how this unfolds


----------



## SaintsManiac

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!




No


----------



## gottalovepluto

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!


That’s not new. It’s long been the most common argument mask argument point.

Mask people: CDC says to and watch this person pee!!!!!!

No make people: WHO says no


----------



## SierraT

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!



I was reading that as well as an article from NEJM stating the same thing.  DeSantis seems to be really hot on face coverings (literally), so I don’t think that’s in play here.  People are going to have to wear them unless recommendations are revised or they go into Phase 2 and 3 quickly.

I won’t go if I have to wear one, but others will.  All personal choice.


----------



## wareagle57

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!



Link? Surely this is talking about the medical masks, not the ones we all wear. Those don't protect you, they protect others in case you are a carrier. So someone taking care of an infected person would want to wear an N-95 mask, and should not wear those for the general population.


----------



## RamblingMad

SierraT said:


> I was reading that as well as an article from NEJM stating the same thing.  DeSantis seems to be really hot on face coverings (literally), so I don’t think that’s in play here.  People are going to have to wear them unless recommendations are revised or they go into Phase 2 and 3 quickly.
> 
> I won’t go if I have to wear one, but others will.  All personal choice.



Folks are going to quickly find the masks that work the best in hot, humid weather. It’s just not cotton.


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> I was reading that as well as an article from NEJM stating the same thing.  DeSantis seems to be really hot on face coverings (literally), so I don’t think that’s in play here.  People are going to have to wear them unless recommendations are revised or they go into Phase 2 and 3 quickly.



Or if a private business says you need to wear them to be on their property regardless of phases or reccomendations.


----------



## Krandor

please... let's go one day without "The Great Debate".


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can we please stop this mask nonsense before it starts for the 1000th time? They are required. End of story.


----------



## BrianR

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!


You would approve the plan as is, and then they would addendum / revise as needed.  Too ridiculous to go through the whole process over just for a single item in the plan like that.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Well that was a whole lot of catching up 

Friday please be kind..  we have enough to process as is.


----------



## Lewisc

goofystitch said:


> Did anyone consider that maybe Governor DeSantis hasn't approved it yet because of the new mask recommendations by the WHO? Their recommendations are that healthy people who don't exhibit symptoms of COVID-19 only wear masks when taking care of someone infected with the contagion. This could be a game changer for WDW if the CDC changes its guidelines!


No.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> please... let's go one day without "The Great Debate".





SaintsManiac said:


> Can we please stop this mask nonsense before it starts for the 1000th time? They are required. End of story.


Attempts to stop The Great Mask Debate have never been successful. It will outlive all of us.


----------



## TwoMisfits

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they refuse to approve the proposal because they’re mad at the date, they’re only going to end up pushing it back later. I don’t know why you’re rooting for that.



They might be negotiating Disney's new state unemployment tax - aka, if they wait that long, their 2021 state rate will go up...

Good neighbor type stuff...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/reemployment.aspx


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Attempts to stop The Great Mask Debate have never been successful. It will outlive all of us.




I'm so over it.


----------



## RamblingMad

gottalovepluto said:


> Attempts to stop The Great Mask Debate have never been successful. It will outlive all of us.



Initially people will hate them. Then they’ll find really cool and comfortable ones. Finally, they’ll not want to stop wearing them as they’ll have become fashionable. It’s fun to watch the progression.


----------



## DanSG

TwoMisfits said:


> They might be negotiating Disney's new state unemployment tax - aka, if they wait that long, their 2021 state rate will go up...
> 
> Good neighbor type stuff...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/reemployment.aspx


Yeah seems about right!


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I feel too & this is where the anger comes in b/c they continued to allow ppl to give them money knowing full well they weren’t opening. I think it was you who said you’re not a bank that they can just draw funds from as needed. It also bothers me that other ppl have continued to make excuses for them. It seems naive to believe that this is for health & safety only. Then you get called entitled if you are angry that they were intentionally deceptive.  Now the statements made regarding them not necessarily opening just because they’re taking reservations in June & then July make sense. But also is infuriating.  I was rationalizing still going b/c out dates were still valid. But the more I think about how they have done things the angrier I get.



I disagree they were intentially deceptive but you certinaly have a right to be upset.  it's a crazy situation all the way around. They should have turned off new reservations until they knew their opening date but I really don't think they expected it to be this long.  Everybody though has the right to be upset if you don't llike how they handled things and obviously the more impacted somebody is the more upset they will be.  In the end though the only way you can get a message across is not to give them money.  I think the question you need to ask yourself is knowing the changes that will be made and how angry you already are, can you go and have a good time?


----------



## thompsonemma357

Our fastpasses have disappeared from MDE. A little sad, but obviously expected. Interestingly, I have not received a cancellation email from Disney yet. Also, all ADR’s are still there. We love Disney IT

Edit: I just got the email.


----------



## RamblingMad

TwoMisfits said:


> They might be negotiating Disney's new state unemployment tax - aka, if they wait that long, their 2021 state rate will go up...
> 
> Good neighbor type stuff...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/reemployment.aspx



How does that work?  It’s not like they can move WDW to another state.


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Well that was a whole lot of catching up
> 
> Friday please be kind..  we have enough to process as is.



I think we are good...until about 8-9pm... Though maybe someebody can call sven and get us tonight's data dump in advance.


----------



## Farro

I posted this in other thread - but I already got the email! I'll never try to understand their system....

_Wait!!! I just got the email - they are crazy. I don't have theme park admission, just a resort reservation for May 2021!  They must consider reservations valid them park admission._

*Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to cancel any FastPass+ selections you may have made. In addition, upon reopening, Extra Magic Hours will be temporarily suspended. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry.

‌However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.*


----------



## Tjddis

CastAStone said:


> To those upset:
> 
> Wait until you get your “more information” email from Disney about your reservation. I believe they will make a new offer to impacted guests.
> 
> If you cancel on your own before that, they probably won’t do anything for you.


Well I have a feeling it will take like


evino526 said:


> I think because it’s easier for them to say “No Dining Plans” and take it out of the equation entirely then try to manage a percentage of guests who could feel duped because they feel like they aren’t getting the full value of the promo due to limited capacity/closures/restrictions.
> 
> I hope they offer those impacted something that restores faith in their customer service. And if they don’t, shame on them.
> 
> I really think they shot themselves in the foot by not initially closing “until further notice” and continuing to take reservations as if operations would be normal when they reopened. They should have shut off the ability to make new reservations, ADRs, and FP+ selections when they closed and until opening plans were in place. Because they let things pile up, they’re thinking is that the only way to make things fair across all guests is to start from scratch.
> 
> We’ve never seen anything like this. Disney is usually a well oiled machine humming away with only slight hiccups. They’re effectively changing their entire operating processes in months that have taken decades to put in place.
> 
> My hindsight comment wasn’t a dig at you or anyone who rebooked with the free dining promo, but it’s easy to get worked up about decisions made in the past and forget that we didn’t know what we know now, then. I hope Disney sorts it out for you and everyone impacted by it.


Thank you and no worries and I did not take anything you said as a dig.  So here’s the thing.  I have been saying for a very long time that everything should have been shut down since the closure, as you also state above.  So I know they have a lot to revamp, and I get it’s unprecedented and all that.  And really in the grand scheme of the world right now this is no big deal.  All cool with that.  BUT if I could foresee the issue this would be in terms of continuing to accept/sell all kinds of stuff when they at best were unsure they could deliver why couldn’t they?


----------



## goofystitch

SMH. I’m done


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> I think we are good...until about 8-9pm... Though maybe someebody can call sven and get us tonight's data dump in advance.



*Where are Remy and Rteetz when you need them *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Krandor said:


> I think we are good...until about 8-9pm... Though maybe someebody can call sven and get us tonight's data dump in advance.



Could the next great game here on the thread be... Pick a time!!  

I’ll go first....    3:30pm est


----------



## mhautz

Update no one asked for: I got my e-mail from Disney in regards to my July reservation!  Yay?


----------



## tcherjen

Finally got the email!
My FP are gone too.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Interesting.... I just received two emails from Disney, 2 minutes apart. Everything is the same except for one paragraph, which has been altered.

Original: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*."


New: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new Theme Park reservation system as well as the process of *re-booking dining and other experiences*—now available 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit."


----------



## wareagle57

RamblingMad said:


> Initially people will hate them. Then they’ll find really cool and comfortable ones. Finally, they’ll not want to stop wearing them as they’ll have become fashionable. It’s fun to watch the progression.



All of the cool ones are cotton though. You can't really print fun designs on the paper surgical ones that everyone claims are the most comfortable. I personally have only tried cotton.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I posted this in other thread - but I already got the email! I'll never try to understand their system....
> 
> _Wait!!! I just got the email - they are crazy. I don't have theme park admission, just a resort reservation for May 2021!  They must consider reservations valid them park admission._
> 
> *Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to cancel any FastPass+ selections you may have made. In addition, upon reopening, Extra Magic Hours will be temporarily suspended. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry.
> 
> ‌However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.*


Yeah. Disney IT geniuses are batch sending the email out to all MDE accounts it appears


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> But after Universal’s proposal was approved, I received customer info directly to my Universal app and an e-mail the next day with more information. Their communication process has been far better. And I don’t have any outstanding reservations with them. I received nothing from Disney.


Disney's proposal is also not approved.  I received an email from Disney last night explaining why they were cancelling ADRs and fast passes.


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> Not Seaworld yet...But he probably does not want to get bombarded when he denies Disney and approves Seaworld...probably waiting it out!


Or, you know, he hasn't gotten around to it.  Occam's Razor


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Huzzah, got my email!  I’m happy because I was worried about that “valid theme park admission” bit.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I finally got the email also.  However, my Savi's and Droid reservations are currently still there (the only reservations I have for anything.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Huzzah, got my email!  I’m happy because I was worried about that “valid theme park admission” bit.


The email means nothing. People with no reservations or ticket media at all are receiving the email.


----------



## pasta

I got my email for July 11th. FP gone. ADR present.


----------



## wdwlver

Got my email too. DVC with AP’s checking in 7/31.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> The email means nothing. People with no reservations or ticket media at all are receiving the email.



People with no reservations are receiving it?


----------



## Disneysoule

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Could the next great game here on the thread be... Pick a time!!
> 
> I’ll go first....    3:30pm est


I'll take 4:30 est


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> The email means nothing. People with no reservations or ticket media at all are receiving the email.


Where do you see proof of that?


----------



## pasta

gottalovepluto said:


> The email means nothing. People with no reservations or ticket media at all are receiving the email.


Why would you get an email if you don’t have a reservation?


----------



## Hummingbird

Maybe we get an approval announcement here? (Just trying to stay hopeful)


----------



## 4Spen

Add me to the list of "just got the email". My reservation is at the BC July 5-12.  It's room only (military discount) with no tickets.  And none linked to my MDE.


----------



## DanSG

Disneysoule said:


> I'll take 4:30 est


3:45


----------



## briternik

No email, but fastpasses gone.


----------



## JacknSally

*Just got my email. For anyone keeping track of this mess, we have a package (room + tickets) booked for the week after Thanksgiving. Had not made any ADRs or FPs (obviously) yet.*


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> People with no reservations are receiving it?


yes.   People who had reservation in April/May but currently none are getting it.


----------



## Farro

If everyone with a reservation is getting email, even without tickets - I'm assuming your resort reservations means valid theme park admission in this situation.

So you can book your park reservations before they start selling tickets/making new reservations.


----------



## inlalaland

.


----------



## Disneysoule

and ....I just lost all my FP's for July 23rd -Aug 5th


----------



## Farro

inlalaland said:


> I got an email and I have nothing booked. I only have my main gate and guest passes as “valid admission”. I’ll be very surprised if I’m added to this reservation system too.



But you have tickets - are they for this year?


----------



## TexasChick123

I just got the email too. All of my FP’s for the June trip were cancelled this morning by Disney. My dining reservations for my June trip and October trip are still there, but I’m sure they’ll be gone soon.


----------



## Dis5150

Our reservation for our package (room/tickets and free dining RIP!) is in my name and both my DD30 and I have booked ADRs. She got an email regarding dining reservations and I haven't received anything. Plus the fun fact that although I updated my email with them, they still sent dining reservations to my work email and payment/reservation to my personal email. I have no idea where this email will show up eventually. Work email has a nasty filter (state agency) so I may not ever even get it!


----------



## jenjersnap

I did the same last night. 



Bibbobboo2u said:


> I have to make a sad confession.  I actually just took screenshots of my ADRs for Oct trip that we probably won't be taking now.  It was the best I've ever been able to get - restaurants and times we wanted - sadly taken away.  They will serve as an Ode to the Vacation that Will Never Happen.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I got the email, too. Room only reservation for May 2021. Third party tickets linked. Expired APs still in there. lol


----------



## inlalaland

.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I got the email, too. Room only reservation for May 2021. Third party tickets linked. Expired APs still in there. lol



WE'RE IN!!!


----------



## wombat_5606

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where do you see proof of that?





pasta said:


> Why would you get an email if you don’t have a reservation?



I don't have a reservation and I don't have any kind of admission ticket, yet I did get the email.

For the last 2 years, I have had a Florida resident pass, but I did not renew in Jan. 2020.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would be really hard to enforce. They’d have to do something like colour coded bands and clear the park of people with a certain colour every hour in the afternoon and evening.
> 
> I think it will be relatively simple. You signed up for MK that’s your park for the day. Maybe something like allowing people to leave and make a new reservation with another park that has space.


What they could do is prevent you from entering a VQ after your allotted time.  So if you are scheduled from 10-4 your MDE app will not allow you to enter any VQs after 4pm. But again, that would be even more work for an already shaky IT system.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> WE'RE IN!!!




I'm really glad I booked at 499 days out. Now I am ticked that I can't book for October 2021 with all this going on.


----------



## briternik

My park hopper also got extended until Sept 26, 2021, but the rest of my group is still only vaild until Dec 15th.


----------



## Jroceagles

actually in weird way I am excited to see this new process...embrace change!!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Has any group ever wanted an e mail bringing bad news so badly before?
I have a split resort stay, 1 July, then 12 July, surname begins with L. APH. First ADR Skippers on 2 July and for split Tiffins on 13 July. No email for me!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jroceagles said:


> actually in weird way I am excited to see this new process...embrace change!!




Agree 100%.


----------



## wallawallakids

Got the email.  I am over this. Sorry.  I just want to cancel but of course my reservation with Davids starts the day WDW opens in July so I am out of luck with getting my money back or a credit for future use.  I have no desire to go at all.  Our original trip in April was supposed to be my oldest DD’s graduation trip, there is not even a remote chance it will look anything like we had planned.   I am sad with how this has all shaken out.  We have done a Disney vacation every year (sometimes twice a year) for over a decade.  In the last 5 years I have accepted all the new changes, up-charges, scheduling more, purchasing extra experiences   etc and still was loyal.  I even justified things Disney started to charge more for!  But this whole experience has left me really hung out to dry.  We have APs, 3rd party tickets, after hours party tickets, cake reservations and rented DVC points. In all we are out thousands of dollars; most of which is non refundable and which my vacation insurance will not cover.  I know this isn’t as important as the grand scheme of things but we planned this trip with extended family for 2 years in advance and I don’t want to go the week they open up, with masks, half of an experience, no FP and not all parks open to celebrate my DD’s senior year which, lets be honest, is a disaster already.  I wish I could get some money back but looks like we are out of luck on all accounts.  I know I will get hate, but I am done with Disney for a long while.  I just need a break. Maybe I’ll feel different in a few years.  Who knows but for now I don’t feel like loyalty has been rewarded.  I don’t feel like they were honest with their plans at all and even now, I still feel like there is a smoke screen.  I see a lot of camping in my future. Lol.  (Also, as a side note I have learned my lesson and I will never rent points ever again).


----------



## Leigh L

pasta said:


> Why would you get an email if you don’t have a reservation?


Disney IT? 
No rhyme or reason 

Sidenote: I also got an email. DH did not get one.
Neither of us has dated tickets (mine is a military hopper, his is a Magic Your Way good until 2030) and we were wondering how that would go since they are not dated. Mine does expire Dec 2020.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

July 19th-24th & August 24th-28th, military room + dining packages. Tickets linked for first reservation.

No email for either yet, but my fast passes are now gone. ADRs are still intact.


----------



## chicagoshannon

It would be great if they did a timed entry for places like Star Wars and Avatar.  They did this for a DVC event for the new (at the time) night time safari.  That way everyone could get into the lands at some point in their day.  They could do a 2 hour window for every party.  I would think this would work at least at the small capacity they're opening with.


----------



## osufeth24

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where do you see proof of that?



My parents got the email, but they're just AP holders, zero trips planned, had zero bookings to anything.  I'm an AP as well with a reservation in Feb 2021, and got no email


----------



## stephk1981

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m especially worried because we are counting on the AP extension they said they’d do, and now I’m wondering if they might go back on that. My AP expired May 10 - I had a trip booked for the end of March & the first 9 days of May. If all was Norma I would’ve renewed. I haven’t yet because I don’t want to pay over $1100 for an extremely limited experience.....but now I’m worried they’ll just cancel all APs who thought their passes would have the expiration date extended. Has anyone seen this happen in MDE yet?  I’ve asked about it a few times since March and the CM’s didn’t know anything. :/


I don't know the answer, but hopefully they will honor what they have already said they would. That would be really bad if they didn't . Mine is a FL resident AP so not that pricey to renew, I understand why you haven't wanted to renew at that price without knowing how this would go down. I hope you get to go and have a great trip!


----------



## mhautz

briternik said:


> My park hopper also got extended until Sept 26, 2021, but the rest of my group is still only vaild until Dec 15th.


Just checked ours.  We had May tickets that were already until Dec. 15.  One of four now shows 09/26/21


----------



## dismom58

I am wondering how this all comes together! We have dvc reservations for two nights oct and nov Was planning on Epcot and MNSSHP! My daughter and her friend have AP’s and I was going to get a resident ticket ! Now I am not sure I can get in? I figure there are others in this situation! Been a DVC member for 15 years and never bought a ticket till onsite so this will be interesting! Will I get a priority because they are on my reservation so they can prove we are together?


----------



## Jaxs27

I already got my refund.  Part was on a GC that I no longer have.  I called and they are emailing me an e-card.


----------



## kverdon

I think AP folks with no reservations are getting the email because they have "valid theme park admission".


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

4Spen said:


> Add me to the list of "just got the email". My reservation is at the BC July 5-12.  It's room only (military discount) with no tickets.  And none linked to my MDE.





4Spen said:


> Add me to the list of "just got the email". My reservation is at the BC July 5-12.  It's room only (military discount) with no tickets.  And none linked to my MDE.
> [/QUOTE
> Do you mind if I ask what it said? Our situation is almost the same but continually getting worse, We have room only (military discount) and now the military person is unable to join us  so now at some point I hope they will let us rebook at a regular rate and add tickets...oh this is just going to be a nightmare...lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wallawallakids said:


> Got the email.  I am over this. Sorry.  I just want to cancel but of course my reservation with Davids starts the day WDW opens in July so I am out of luck with getting my money back or a credit for future use.  I have no desire to go at all.  Our original trip in April was supposed to be my oldest DD’s graduation trip, there is not even a remote chance it will look anything like we had planned.   I am sad with how this has all shaken out.  We have done a Disney vacation every year (sometimes twice a year) for over a decade.  In the last 5 years I have accepted all the new changes, up-charges, scheduling more, purchasing extra experiences   etc and still was loyal.  I even justified things Disney started to charge more for!  But this whole experience has left me really hung out to dry.  We have APs, 3rd party tickets, after hours party tickets, cake reservations and rented DVC points. In all we are out thousands of dollars; most of which is non refundable and which my vacation insurance will not cover.  I know this isn’t as important as the grand scheme of things but we planned this trip with extended family for 2 years in advance and I don’t want to go the week they open up, with masks, half of an experience, no FP and not all parks open to celebrate my DD’s senior year which, lets be honest, is a disaster already.  I wish I could get some money back but looks like we are out of luck on all accounts.  I know I will get hate, but I am done with Disney for a long while.  I just need a break. Maybe I’ll feel different in a few years.  Who knows but for now I don’t feel like loyalty has been rewarded.  I don’t feel like they were honest with their plans at all and even now, I still feel like there is a smoke screen.  I see a lot of camping in my future. Lol.  (Also, as a side note I have learned my lesson and I will never rent points ever again).



Team no more renting here too.

Just wanted to let you know someone posted on one of the David’s posts on the DVC boards, I think the big one, about contacting them and they were actually willing to give them a voucher even with everything open. Doesn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## Tjddis

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Given the extraordinary circumstances Id say that about most businesses.  In Florida most businesses are operating under pretty strict guidelines.  To turn that around how many other businesses would suffer from the media bashing like Disney if they were the source of another outbreak?   If there an outbreak at a Six Flags for example it will be a minor short lived blip on the news.  Disney would have to deal with it for years down the road.   What’s great about all of this is that each of us has a choice of whether or not to go visit the parks during these difficult times.  It’s actually pretty simple.


Everything you say regarding the facts about the reality of doing business in a pandemic is spot on.  I get it.  You are right.   Actually when this all started I posted that they would be better off not opening at all this summer.  So I get the safety needs.  
BUT they should have closed down sales and not incentivized people to book with the free dining, only to remove it.  I had pretty much already decided the limitations were going to be enough for us to cancel.  But they were very foolish to think the way they were proceeding was going to engender customer satisfaction.


----------



## DanSG

Tjddis said:


> Everything you say regarding the facts about the reality of doing business in a pandemic is spot on.  I get it.  You are right.   Actually when this all started I posted that they would be better off not opening at all this summer.  So I get the safety needs.
> BUT they should have closed down sales and not incentivized people to book with the free dining, only to remove it.  I had pretty much already decided the limitations were going to be enough for us to cancel.  But they were very foolish to think the way they were proceeding was going to engender customer satisfaction.


I wouldn't mine the loss of everything if Disney was opening when Universal was opening...


----------



## Tjddis

cakebaker said:


> The fact that we aren't forced to go doesn't make it all ok. I do put my money where my mouth is and I'm not going, but that does nothing to make what they're doing good. And no, I don't accept half an order of take out that I pay full price for because of a pandemic. I wouldn't buy a car with no engine and pay full price because of a pandemic. And I won't pay full price for well less than half the experience at WDW. But hey, if you want to, that's the great thing...you can. Disney doesn't get a pass from me because we have a pandemic. They don't get to slash and cut and continue to charge rack rate for the privilege of just being there. They tricked people into booking and making plans, held their deposits and then cancelled them, allowing them to keep the reservations at rack rate. Now they've removed the ability for them to cancel, so they're still getting to hold the money.
> 
> None of that has a single thing to do with safety or insuring that Disney won't have an outbreak that they might get bad press for. It's just deceptive, dishonest and disappointing.


I wish I could like this 100 times.  My thoughts exactly


----------



## snvanvl

They are still working on things. I just got an email for the cancellation of a dining reservation for August 21st. The email also stated because I have valid theme park tickets I will have access to the new reservation system before new park tickets are sold. My resort reservation is August 19th - 27th. My theme park tickets are dated June 1st - December 15th.


----------



## jenjersnap

Funny how quickly I shifted gears from “Sniff, my adrs” to “ZOMG where is that email?” I literally just got mine a few minutes ago. I am sure yours is coming soon! 



Welsh_Dragon said:


> Has any group ever wanted an e mail bringing bad news so badly before?
> I have a split resort stay, 1 July, then 12 July, surname begins with L. APH. First ADR Skippers on 2 July and for split Tiffins on 13 July. No email for me!


----------



## DanSG

cakebaker said:


> The fact that we aren't forced to go doesn't make it all ok. I do put my money where my mouth is and I'm not going, but that does nothing to make what they're doing good. And no, I don't accept half an order of take out that I pay full price for because of a pandemic. I wouldn't buy a car with no engine and pay full price because of a pandemic. And I won't pay full price for well less than half the experience at WDW. But hey, if you want to, that's the great thing...you can. Disney doesn't get a pass from me because we have a pandemic. They don't get to slash and cut and continue to charge rack rate for the privilege of just being there. They tricked people into booking and making plans, held their deposits and then cancelled them, allowing them to keep the reservations at rack rate. Now they've removed the ability for them to cancel, so they're still getting to hold the money.
> 
> None of that has a single thing to do with safety or insuring that Disney won't have an outbreak that they might get bad press for. It's just deceptive, dishonest and disappointing.


Well said!


----------



## TwoMisfits

RamblingMad said:


> How does that work?  It’s not like they can move WDW to another state.



All employers start at an initial rate, but based on usage of the fund, the state can change their rate after their initial year...

IE - Since Universal got through this laying off no one, expect their rate to go down next year, if it wasn't already the min...since Disney was the reverse, expect theirs to rise...how much it rises will be based on how long they suck money from the fund...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/rt_rate.aspx

PS - With the mid july start, they could have 3qtrs of fund usage (Jan-Mar, Apr-Jun, and Jul-Sept, thus the likely tax change hit)...although they technically kept all on payroll til mid-Apr, so that would be 2 qtrs, but the gov could be feeling he's getting used, so...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/rt_rate.aspx


----------



## gottalovepluto

kverdon said:


> I think AP folks with no reservations are getting the email because they have "valid theme park admission".


People without APs or reservations are getting the email.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just came across this


----------



## Mit88

Maybe the Disney Genie will save us

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-genie-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort/
Or it’ll be just as useless as it was presented to us at D23


----------



## disneyfan150

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Interesting.... I just received two emails from Disney, 2 minutes apart. Everything is the same except for one paragraph, which has been altered.
> 
> Original: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*."
> 
> 
> New: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new Theme Park reservation system as well as the process of *re-booking dining and other experiences*—now available 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit."


Do you have just one reservation? If you don't mind, what are your dates?


----------



## SierraT

Hummingbird said:


> Maybe we get an approval announcement here? (Just trying to stay hopeful)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266388678441603073



I’m wondering if he’s going into Phase 2.  It’s been over 3 weeks for Phase 1.


----------



## 4Spen

It was the standard email everyone else is getting. It made no reference to the military discount. I just gave that info for reference here.  I would say in your situation they will have to cancel the reservation made by the military member and rebook for you-which might not play in your favor since they aren't taking new reservations.  But I'm by no means an expert, so I would recommend calling the reservation line.  Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## Jessj0012

If I have the ddp as part of a package am I safe to just assume the cost of my package will just decrease by the cost of the ddp? I haven't had to pay in full yet and once this all started I stopped making any type of payments towards it.


----------



## crazy4wdw

4Spen said:


> Add me to the list of "just got the email". My reservation is at the BC July 5-12.  It's room only (military discount) with no tickets.  And none linked to my MDE.


Add me also.  I have a room only reservation for early December.  Don't have a theme park pass downloaded on MDE.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Maybe the Disney Genie will save us
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ney-genie-coming-to-walt-disney-world-resort/
> Or it’ll be just as useless as it was presented to us at D23



If there is a casualty in all of this let it be that. Genie, I wish for your freedom!


----------



## xuxa777

SierraT said:


> I’m wondering if he’s going into Phase 2.  It’s been over 3 weeks for Phase 1.


Good bet, he moved to phase 1.5 if you will last week or so


----------



## JacknSally

Jessj0012 said:


> If I have the ddp as part of a package am I safe to just assume the cost of my package will just decrease by the cost of the ddp? I haven't had to pay in full yet and once this all started I stopped making any type of payments towards it.



*I believe the official wording implied paid DDP would be refunded... Free DDP would just go away. Maybe that wasn't the official wording, though, just the unofficial rumor that's circulating now that also mentions the 35% future discount to people who were on the free dining plan. *


----------



## Mit88

I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> In other news - apparently Disney quietly changed their mask policy so now all guests over the age of 2 must wear one, not age 3.View attachment 497738


Wooooow.... Like, I get that they now match CDC age guidance ("under age 2") but for a brief moment I thought they were using their brains about the FL weather when they said age 3... guess not!


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.



Not if they treat resort reservations as a valid theme park admission. They would be in line before general public who have nothing booked.
I highly doubt there are many people booked this year that don't have theme park tickets by now anyways.

It's those of use booked next year who don't have tickets yet (unless yours from this year were extended or you have an ap) and I'm not worried.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Interesting.... I just received two emails from Disney, 2 minutes apart. Everything is the same except for one paragraph, which has been altered.
> 
> Original: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*."
> 
> 
> New: "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new Theme Park reservation system as well as the process of *re-booking dining and other experiences*—now available 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit."


Maybe one is triggered by tickets and the other by ADRs or resort booking?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.


I don't see a huge crowd of people dying to spend thousands on WDW tickets this year once they see what they're not gonna have... or what they'll be required to do...


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

Mit88 said:


> I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.


My son turned 3 during the shutdown so we have two activated AP with my wife and I and a purchased but yet to be used AP with our son.  I'm expecting to have to contact Disney for my whole family to get in.


----------



## ajksmom

Got the email
DVC point reservation 8/10-22nd. No admission in MDE.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Not if they treat resort reservations as a valid theme park admission. They would be in line before general public who have nothing booked.



Could be the case, but it hasn’t been stated that resort reservations = guaranteed park entrance. And you’d think they’d say that by now to give some light to the darkness


----------



## gottalovepluto

pasta said:


> Why would you get an email if you don’t have a reservation?


Disney IT


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Could be the case, but it hasn’t been stated that resort reservations = guaranteed park entrance. And you’d think they’d say that by now to give some light to the darkness



Then they better stop sending that email to those with resort reservations only! 

_However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system. _


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.


All tickets that have been purchased will count for the already purchased media.  Dated tickets are basically the same us Ap's that haven't been activated as technically you can change your dated ticket any time up to 24 hours in advance of the start date.  Non activated Ap's have always been able to make FP for example.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Could be the case, but it hasn’t been stated that resort reservations = guaranteed park entrance. And you’d think they’d say that by now to give some light to the darkness



I don’t think resort reservations will, rather they may be lumped in with APs and ticket holders who have a chance to reserve spots before people who are currently holding nothing.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> I don't see a huge crowd of people dying to spend thousands on WDW tickets this year once they see what they're not gonna have... or what they'll be required to do...



This !


----------



## JacknSally

*Eisner strolls back in with a cakesle on a platter... serves a piece to Chapek and ushers him out the door. *


----------



## Disdreamprincess

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m especially worried because we are counting on the AP extension they said they’d do, and now I’m wondering if they might go back on that. My AP expired May 10 - I had a trip booked for the end of March & the first 9 days of May. If all was Norma I would’ve renewed. I haven’t yet because I don’t want to pay over $1100 for an extremely limited experience.....but now I’m worried they’ll just cancel all APs who thought their passes would have the expiration date extended. Has anyone seen this happen in MDE yet?  I’ve asked about it a few times since March and the CM’s didn’t know anything. :/


 I’ve called last month to ask about reimbursement and extension of AP’s. I was told that only active AP’s will get the extension. If your AP is already expired, you’ll not get it, that you could only get the reimbursement for the months of closure or the expiration of your pass, whichever comes first.
CM said that they will start processing refunds only when when the parks reopen.
I am also on the fence of renewing our AP’s, not knowing what this year will bring as accessibility to the parks and how much of a vacation we could take. I think If one has a reservation for this year and wants to book priority fast passes and dining, one should renew.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> View attachment 497768
> 
> 
> 
> *Eisner strolls back in with a cakesle on a platter... serves a piece to Chapek and ushers him out the door. *



If only!!


----------



## Sandiz08

They would have to definitely start with people with resort reservations at resorts that are fixing to be open. Then move on to accomodate those who are misplaced by moving them around,  so on and so forth down the line. AP will already be having first crack at the soft openings. Solo ticket holders would probably be further down the line and could fill in resort rooms that are left over. Then general public is left.


----------



## Bjn10

I’m going to assume when the theme park reservation system comes out it will say All Guest must have a valid ticket as well as valid theme park reservations


----------



## disneyfan150

Sandiz08 said:


> They would have to definitely start with people with resort reservations at resorts that are fixing to be open. Then move on to accomodate those who are misplaced by moving them around,  so on and so forth down the line.


After yesterday's big news, I am wondering if those that have reservations at a resort that is not opening right away will simply be cancelled instead of moved. I am getting a head ache.


----------



## JacknSally

Bjn10 said:


> I’m going to assume when the theme park reservation system comes out it will say *All Guest must have a valid ticket as well as valid theme park reservations*



*I could've sworn I read this exact phrasing announced somewhere already but now I can't find it.   I need more coffee. *


----------



## OnceUponATime15

On twitter... lol


----------



## Farro

disneyfan150 said:


> After yesterday's big news, I am wondering if those that have reservations at a resort that is not opening right away will simply be cancelled instead of moved. I am getting a head ache.



I can only see that happening if there's no room to move them, otherwise no. And if that happens those people better be offered a discount for future booking or at least same price as they are booked now. Or not. who knows with Disney.


----------



## hertamaniac

kverdon said:


> I think AP folks with no reservations are getting the email because they have "valid theme park admission".


Yep...in that bucket.


----------



## SmittS

Data point - 2 resort reservations, one early July before open, one late July after open. Unactivated AP. FPs gone, ADRs still there, no email.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Anyone want to venture to guess if they will finally allow gift cards on the mobile order app?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266401572508053509


----------



## Runnsally

hertamaniac said:


> Yep...in that bucket.


In that bucket as well and I’ve already received the email twice.


----------



## Tjddis

MusicalAstronaut said:


> That makes sense, and I agree. I feel like they’re actively trying to discourage the “once in a lifetime” trips by making them almost impossible. AP’s and locals will roll with these changes - the family who’s been saving for 2 years to go for the first time will likely not want to go with the parks like this.


So if that’s what they are doing, trying to discourage people from coming I sincerely hope they offer full refunds for park tickets for anyone not onboard with the free for all they seem to be inviting


----------



## Bjn10

It would be a PR nightmare to start canceling reservations for those who have trips planned they can control park attendance with the res system and state that resort guest are not automatically guaranteed admission. They may also offer a steep come back later discount for 2021


----------



## Minnie368

I just don't understand cancelling all the DDPs.  I understand cancellation of ADRs and FPs because with ADRs they probably have some restaurants that were booked to 100% capacity at certain times and obviously can't accommodate that, and with FPs I'm sure some rides were booked over the capacity they're shooting for.  But the thing is, everyone is still going to have to eat, right?  So why cancel the dining plans?  Let everyone know that some restaurants may not be open, some hours may be limited, whatever- but cancelling the dining plan is like saying we won't have enough restaurants for everyone to have a place to eat.  If I'm there with my family, we will all be eating at least two meals a day- what's included in the regular and QS dining plans- so cancelling them makes no sense.  All it really means is that instead of having those meals paid for by the free dining offer, now I have to pay for them out of pocket.  So, I see no other reason for this cut than a money grab.  I think they included paid dining plans in the cancellations just to save face.  Can anyone offer a good explanation to removing the dining plan option- paid or unpaid?  Maybe I'm just not seeing it.  But if people are going to be eating meals anyway, what's the difference if it's a meal as part of a dining plan or a meal that's not?  Also, for those who have said that 35% off discount on room could be better than free dining, that's definitely not the case for a family of 4 adults staying at Pop.  They'd have to give us the room for free for it to be a better discount than free dining.  We haven't and probably never will stay at a deluxe where the 35% off could be enough to make up the difference.


----------



## disneyfan150

Farro said:


> I can only see that happening if there's no room to move them, otherwise no. And if that happens those people better be offered a discount for future booking or at least same price as they are booked now. Or not. who knows with Disney.


Good!  I hope you are right.


----------



## Wonders_Of_Life

Question is in the title. Anyone have any news on this? Also including fantasmic.


----------



## DanSG

If Desantis announces phase 2 of Florida today at the press conference , I am afraid Disney might be out of luck for opening so late...


----------



## Bozni

WonderlandisReality said:


> Anyone want to venture to guess if they will finally allow gift cards on the mobile order app?


They already have.


----------



## Hummingbird

The governor is giving his press conference from a Home Depot store. I just-


----------



## Tbella

Press conference started.
https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## mhautz

Bozni said:


> They already have.


When did this happen?  I've never seen that.  Admittedly I haven't attempted it for months, but I would think this would have been publicized.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Minnie368 said:


> I just don't understand cancelling all the DDPs.  I understand cancellation of ADRs and FPs because with ADRs they probably have some restaurants that were booked to 100% capacity at certain times and obviously can't accommodate that, and with FPs I'm sure some rides were booked over the capacity they're shooting for.  But the thing is, everyone is still going to have to eat, right?  So why cancel the dining plans?  Let everyone know that some restaurants may not be open, some hours may be limited, whatever- but cancelling the dining plan is like saying we won't have enough restaurants for everyone to have a place to eat.  If I'm there with my family, we will all be eating at least two meals a day- what's included in the regular and QS dining plans- so cancelling them makes no sense.  All it really means is that instead of having those meals paid for by the free dining offer, now I have to pay for them out of pocket.  So, I see no other reason for this cut than a money grab.  I think they included paid dining plans in the cancellations just to save face.  Can anyone offer a good explanation to removing the dining plan option- paid or unpaid?  Maybe I'm just not seeing it.  But if people are going to be eating meals anyway, what's the difference if it's a meal as part of a dining plan or a meal that's not?  Also, for those who have said that 35% off discount on room could be better than free dining, that's definitely not the case for a family of 4 adults staying at Pop.  They'd have to give us the room for free for it to be a better discount than free dining.  We haven't and probably never will stay at a deluxe where the 35% off could be enough to make up the difference.



The DDP cancellations to me says we are not confident in our ability to provide guests with the value they want for the DDP, and we don’t want to deal with a bunch of angry people who have paid DDP prices for a quick service and a heavily modified table service when what they really wanted was to use their credit for  was an expensive character meal.

Yeah there will be food and restaurants. Who knows what access and selection really looks like.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mhautz said:


> When did this happen?  I've never seen that.  Admittedly I haven't attempted it for months, but I would think this would have been publicized.


I think it just happened yesterday.


----------



## Hummingbird

mhautz said:


> When did this happen?  I've never seen that.  Admittedly I haven't attempted it for months, but I would think this would have been publicized.


If I remember correctly it was announced yesterday.  You can now use Apple Pay Disney Rewards cards, & Giftcardsfor mobile order.

ETA - This has screen shots of the new screens. 
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...-options-including-apple-pay-to-mobile-order/


----------



## dancergirlsmom

mshanson3121 said:


> Which brings us back to: how on earth are they going to manage rope drop?


In Shanghai the reservations start at a different time blocks to stagger the crowds.  So you may get after 10:00 am, after 10:30 am , etc.  I believe they all end at park closing


----------



## TwoMisfits

Minnie368 said:


> I just don't understand cancelling all the DDPs.  I understand cancellation of ADRs and FPs because with ADRs they probably have some restaurants that were booked to 100% capacity at certain times and obviously can't accommodate that, and with FPs I'm sure some rides were booked over the capacity they're shooting for.  But the thing is, everyone is still going to have to eat, right?  So why cancel the dining plans?  Let everyone know that some restaurants may not be open, some hours may be limited, whatever- but cancelling the dining plan is like saying we won't have enough restaurants for everyone to have a place to eat.  If I'm there with my family, we will all be eating at least two meals a day- what's included in the regular and QS dining plans- so cancelling them makes no sense.  All it really means is that instead of having those meals paid for by the free dining offer, now I have to pay for them out of pocket.  So, I see no other reason for this cut than a money grab.  I think they included paid dining plans in the cancellations just to save face.  Can anyone offer a good explanation to removing the dining plan option- paid or unpaid?  Maybe I'm just not seeing it.  But if people are going to be eating meals anyway, what's the difference if it's a meal as part of a dining plan or a meal that's not?  Also, for those who have said that 35% off discount on room could be better than free dining, that's definitely not the case for a family of 4 adults staying at Pop.  They'd have to give us the room for free for it to be a better discount than free dining.  We haven't and probably never will stay at a deluxe where the 35% off could be enough to make up the difference.



They may be planning a large increase in food costs (even more than already happened in the shut down).
They may be planning to not offer all parts of the included meal - for example, they may not have kids meals, they may not have desserts at TS, etc.
They may not have space to accommodate all those who already had the free plans, nor did they have any desire to handle the customer service to appease them with new places one by one.
They didn't want to handle the customer service of people who would have the plans but couldn't eat in the park they were going to with the credits they had.


----------



## mhautz

Hummingbird said:


> If I remember correctly it was announced yesterday.  You can now use Apple Pay/Samsung Pay and Giftcards for mobile order


Yeah, now I see that information in some news stories about mobile ordering.  That's great news!  I loved mobile order during our last trip, but the abundance of gift cards I had made it so we often had to wait in line.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hummingbird said:


> The governor is giving his press conference from a Home Depot store. I just-


It's been the social gather spot for all of America for so long that it's now national natural instinct to hold gatherings at home improvement stores.


----------



## mshanson3121

I don't think anything has been formally said. My guess is Rivers of Light and Fantasmic are definitely out. The crowds to get in/out would be hard to manage.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> The email means nothing. People with no reservations or ticket media at all are receiving the email.


Well, if they don’t extend AP expiration dates like they said they would, I’ll definitely be taking a long break from Disney. That would be incredibly disappointing.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266401572508053509


This seems so much simpler than the complete overhaul that Disney is doing.

And this is the thing. Everyone (including myself) was very focused on what they were going to do when they reopened. But, overhauling their entire system suggests this is not a temporary change for 2020. It appears this will have an impact on Disney for months to come.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Home Depot..  new testing sites.  Also at Publix


----------



## Hummingbird

mhautz said:


> Yeah, now I see that information in some news stories about mobile ordering.  That's great news!  I loved mobile order during our last trip, but the abundance of gift cards I had made it so we often had to wait in line.


I went back and added a link to my post that shows the app screens now. I'm definitely happy about it because I buy discounted giftcards and use Apple pay ALOT


----------



## SmittS

DGsAtBLT said:


> The DDP cancellations to me says we are not confident in our ability to provide guests with the value they want for the DDP, and we don’t want to deal with a bunch of angry people who have paid DDP prices for a quick service and a heavily modified table service when what they really wanted was to use their credit for  was an expensive character meal.
> 
> Yeah there will be food and restaurants. Who knows what access and selection really looks like.


Agreed. I have a feeling a lot of DDP customers are the ones who just throw it into their trip without much thought, or get up sold through TAs. These customers aren’t fanatics like us, and will likely have no clue what restaurants are open even if Disney announces in advance. I mentioned it earlier, but the amount of people that have no idea how FP+ works is staggering.  Disney is better off canceling the DDP as a whole then “letting it ride” and dealing with a bunch of angry people when they find out about the limited options once they arrive.


----------



## DanSG

vinotinto said:


> This seems so much simpler than the complete overhaul that Disney is doing.
> 
> And this is the thing. Everyone (including myself) was very focused on what they were going to do when they reopened. But, overhauling their entire system suggests this is not a temporary change for 2020. It appears this will have an impact on Disney for months to come.


And I love how the Disney Vloggers keep thinking it "is for the safety"...Disney obviously does not care about safety if they are focusing on a "new system" instead of implementing more safety standards.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Minnie368 said:


> I just don't understand cancelling all the DDPs...


Imho they sold that which they now cannot honor. The restaurants/experiences people thought they had access to it's highly likely they will not. In this case Disney is actually doing the right thing I think. They needed to give people the chance to get their money back, choosing to close the program sounds like an operational decision chosen because it was the easiest. They have to spend so many man hours with everything else they've changed dealing with the DDP didn't math out.

ETA: I'm sorry it's such a monetary loss to you being at a value, that hurts


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> IMHO By the time they open in mid July , masks will only be recommended and fireworks and parades will be back. Barring a crazy spike in hospitalizations and deaths, which there have been zero indications of that happening, they will occur. Even Fauci is changing his language today, claiming a second wave may not happen, the virus will still be around but not a wave. A little less than two months is a long time in the scheme of things.



So you think everything will be pretty much back to normal by reopening date? Thats great news!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Well, if they don’t extend AP expiration dates like they said they would, I’ll definitely be taking a long break from Disney. That would be incredibly disappointing.


As someone with a week long trip planned a couple days after they closed during the last 2 weeks of my pass I hear you!


----------



## chicagoshannon

vinotinto said:


> This seems so much simpler than the complete overhaul that Disney is doing.
> 
> And this is the thing. Everyone (including myself) was very focused on what they were going to do when they reopened. But, overhauling their entire system suggests this is not a temporary change for 2020. It appears this will have an impact on Disney for months to come.


Except a lot of us didn't even get the email about it (still).  So we had no chance to even try to register.  Emails went out to some people but not until after the window opened to register.


----------



## woody337

DanSG said:


> And I love how the Disney Vloggers keep thinking it "is for the safety"...Disney obviously does not care about safety if they are focusing on a "new system" instead of implementing more safety standards.


Everything Disney is doing is a knee jerk reaction, no planning, no foresight.   Universal caught them with their pants down and it shows.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> The DDP cancellations to me says we are not confident in our ability to provide guests with the value they want for the DDP, and we don’t want to deal with a bunch of angry people who have paid DDP prices for a quick service and a heavily modified table service when what they really wanted was to use their credit for  was an expensive character meal.
> 
> Yeah there will be food and restaurants. Who knows what access and selection really looks like.


Agreed, you don't want Karen all ticked off becuase she couldn't get Ohana and CRT


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> So you think everything will be pretty much back to normal by reopening date? Thats great news!!!


Don't believe him.  He also said they would open by June with no restrictions.


----------



## Vern60

How many times now in the last few days have they added too, removed or changed wording in their announcements? 
(I'm not really expecting an answer, well, other than A LOT!)


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> Except a lot of us didn't even get the email about it (still).  So we had no chance to even try to register.  Emails went out to some people but not until after the window opened to register.


You have a Universal AP and didn't get an email to register for the early access?


----------



## tlmadden73

vinotinto said:


> This seems so much simpler than the complete overhaul that Disney is doing.
> 
> And this is the thing. Everyone (including myself) was very focused on what they were going to do when they reopened. But, overhauling their entire system suggests this is not a temporary change for 2020. It appears this will have an impact on Disney for months to come.


That is my thought too. This overhaul seems WAY too intensive to be temporary. 

I mean ditching the FP system for the rest of the year? Requiring reservations to get to the park? Shifting park hours

I think they may just keep the reservation system forever and Fast Passes .. could just then morph into something else (since Disney will no longer need the FP reservations if people have to reserver a specific park on specific day.). They will have the customer data they were getting from FP+. 

Will FP+ morph into Max Pass? Will it just turn into a premium system (once crowds get back to "normal" level ..if there is reduced attendance no one is going to pay a premium price to skip the lines if there are no lines. )


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> Don't believe him.  He also said they would open by June with no restrictions.


or just do not go back 10 pages and 2 days to just counter the guy and change the topic...waste of time...no?  whats the obsession?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Apologies if I missed this being posted already

Universal will begin to open hotels starting June 2nd


----------



## DanSG

woody337 said:


> Everything Disney is doing is a knee jerk reaction, no planning, no foresight.   Universal caught them with their pants down and it shows.


Yea Disney seems lost and everything they are doing is strange and seems pointless...


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> You have a Universal AP and didn't get an email to register for the early access?


correct.


----------



## CJK

Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


----------



## tlmadden73

I go the "News regarding your upcoming Disney vacation " e-mail. 

My vacation was planned for 6/16-6/20 .. so a reservation that couldn't happen, but the e-mail still says I will be one of the first to access the new Theme Park reservation system. 

I had a room only reservation, but had valid tickets in the system (3 "no expiration" tickets and an AP voucher (for my daughter)).

So it looks like they are letting people who don't even have a "valid" reservation (one that was scheduled before the opening date) get access to the reservation system ... even though I would have to rebook my hotel reservation. *shrug*


----------



## Searc

I got an email about changes to my upcoming vacation. I don't have anything booked or tickets in MDE.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????



I haven't recieved one yet July 13-20


----------



## RamblingMad

woody337 said:


> Everything Disney is doing is a knee jerk reaction, no planning, no foresight.   Universal caught them with their pants down and it shows.



And since UO is a different experience, there is only so much they can copy and paste.

I look forward to seeing videos on UO when it reopens. I’m also curious how WDW is going to work especially getting in and out of MK.


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> And I love how the Disney Vloggers keep thinking it "is for the safety"...Disney obviously does not care about safety if they are focusing on a "new system" instead of implementing more safety standards.


How do you figure that?  If Disney didn't care about safety, then they would be opening alongside Universal.  Disney is a much different beast than Universal.  Universal doesn't have dining plans, pre-booked fast passes, their own hotels, transportation between the parks and hotels, significant table service dining in their parks.....the list goes on.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> The DDP cancellations to me says we are not confident in our ability to provide guests with the value they want for the DDP, and we don’t want to deal with a bunch of angry people who have paid DDP prices for a quick service and a heavily modified table service when what they really wanted was to use their credit for  was an expensive character meal.
> 
> Yeah there will be food and restaurants. Who knows what access and selection really looks like.



I'd have gladly kept my free dining time at CR and been a guinea pig for Disney.  I'd have used TS credits for chicken nuggets and bags of Veggie Chips for the chance to enjoy SOME semblance of a WDW vacation.  In fact, we were going to rent a car for the first time, just to avoid buses and monorails.  We are keeping our UOR time in early August (extended it, actually), knowing full well that everything won't be the same.  Our family is probably in the minority, and I get that.  But, now, we wait until things appear closer to what we've come to expect.  Major changes are no doubt coming; I just hope against hope that they bring back entertainment, parades, and M&G's when appropriate.

I will say, I hope that the shorter ADR window sticks after all the dust, masks, and droplets settle.  Because there is nothing more frustrating than knowing people are holding on to reservations they'll never show for, even pay $10 cancellation fees for forgetting.  I really hope that once back to capacity PPO breakfasts and Liberty Tree Thanksgiving week dinners are easier to come by.  Honestly, ADRs should probably be linked to valid theme park admission in MDE just to get them.


----------



## Jroceagles

Searc said:


> I got an email about changes to my upcoming vacation. I don't have anything booked or tickets in MDE.


my take is it went out to anyone that has an active MDE sign in.  or at least those that have been active on it over the last 18 months.    Mine came 12 hours after most


----------



## xuxa777

It is going to be fascinating come July to see where they are in relation to the rest of the country and other parks and entertainment venues.  With Disney being so large and not being able to react quickly is going to create some interesting situations and possibly hurt them. With trends and data continuing like they are and learning much more everyday about the risks.

It is looking like most everything will be close to back to normal (in phase 3 or 4 or higher) by then in a majority of states. Texas is already allowing fans in stadiums for outdoor pro sports at 25% starting next week and by July that will be much higher and many more states.

Disney being conservative probably did cause them to be caught off guard once things started showing improvement. The plans we are see announced now were be devised over a month ago when we didn’t know that much as we do now. That is when there were a significant amount of people thinking the parks would not open till next year. The plans made sense then, but in a month and a half it will look quaint.

Disney will have to change and relax the procedures outlined because they won’t get many to come to the parks when there are many other options with no restrictions. the good part relaxing and adding back things like fireworks, parades can be done overnight. With the communication lacking and now cancelling everything and setting up a new IT system, thinks are not looking great in Disney from a customers perspective.

ETA even among the disney fans here, already we are seeing numerous cancellations, going to other parks this summer etc. The general public is going to be even worse in choosing not to spend their vacation at Disney.


----------



## vinotinto

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Disney IT isn't exactly known for consistency or flawless rollouts, so I expect these emails to keep trickling in for awhile.


----------



## RamblingMad

Eric Smith said:


> How do you figure that?  If Disney didn't care about safety, then they would be opening alongside Universal.  Disney is a much different beast than Universal.  Universal doesn't have dining plans, pre-booked fast passes, their own hotels, transportation between the parks and hotels, significant table service dining in their parks.....the list goes on.



They have boats from their hotels to City Walk. UO is more like DLR.


----------



## BrianR

My 8 year old just said "Well if there's nothing to eat, and no rides to go on, then why take the trip?" after our ADR/FP got cancelled.  Granted she's been asking every 2 hours if we're going for the last 2+ months.  It's one thing if I have information to have a discussion with them, but this limbo garbage really stinks.  And I would think this would be x10 for any poor TA caught in the middle.  I hope they have a wine slushie Friday for the foreseeable future, because they'll need it.


----------



## CogsworthTN

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


Not a word yet.


----------



## JPM4

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


We have August 7-10 and November 8-14 and have not received email yet


----------



## DanSG

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney IT isn't exactly known for consistency or flawless rollouts, so I expect these emails to keep trickling in for awhile.


Imagine if they broke their systems and can't get the emails to stop... I am about to block the email


----------



## Lord Fantasius

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


Have reservations for 7/07-7/11 ASMu with Free DDP (from January promotion upgraded to regular DDP)...absolutely NOTHING yet in terms of emails, texts, smoke signals, etc.!
Maybe they don't care about us in the lower rung?


----------



## TDSAXX

TwoMisfits said:


> All employers start at an initial rate, but based on usage of the fund, the state can change their rate after their initial year...
> 
> IE - Since Universal got through this laying off no one, expect their rate to go down next year, if it wasn't already the min...since Disney was the reverse, expect theirs to rise...how much it rises will be based on how long they suck money from the fund...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/rt_rate.aspx
> 
> PS - With the mid july start, they could have 3qtrs of fund usage (Jan-Mar, Apr-Jun, and Jul-Sept, thus the likely tax change hit)...although they technically kept all on payroll til mid-Apr, so that would be 2 qtrs, but the gov could be feeling he's getting used, so...https://floridarevenue.com/taxes/taxesfees/Pages/rt_rate.aspx


Not sure about Florida; but in PA since it was a government mandated shutdown any COVID-19 related layoffs will not count against a company’s rate.


----------



## bellanotte10

Haven’t received an email yet. We’re nov 5-10 room only. We were just going to buy tickets this week and now I’m worried we won’t be able to, or will be put behind the 8 ball of people who already had them. We made ADRs though. I do have 4 one day park hoppers I haven’t attached to MDE yet... I wonder what would happen if I tried to do it now.....


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> It is going to be fascinating come July to see where they are in relation to the rest of the country and other parks and entertainment venues.  With Disney being so large and not being able to react quickly is going to create some interesting situations and possibly hurt them. With trends and data continuing like they are and learning much more everyday about the risks.
> 
> It is looking like most everything will be close to back to normal (in phase 3 or 4 or higher) by then in a majority of states. Texas is already allowing fans in stadiums for outdoor pro sports at 25% starting next week and by July that will be much higher and many more states.
> 
> Disney being conservative probably did cause them to be caught off guard once things started showing improvement. The plans we are see announced now were be devised over a month ago when we didn’t know that much as we do now. That is when there were a significant amount of people thinking the parks would not open till next year. The plans made sense then, but in a month and a half it will look quaint.
> 
> Disney will have to change and relax the procedures outlined because they won’t get many to come to the parks when there are many other options with no restrictions. the good part relaxing and adding back things like fireworks, parades can be done overnight. With the communication lacking and now cancelling everything and setting up a new IT system, thinks are not looking great in Disney from a customers perspective.


I think Disney is also going this route on the chance this flares back up in the fall, they may be able to remain open since they’ll already have these restrictions in place, while UO and all the lesser theme parks will have to close again. With the major restrictions Disney is instituting, they’re not going to just cancel them overnight. These are here to stay for quite a while and I really think they’re looking down the road to the second wave.


----------



## Carolnole

I have a PIF trip June21-25 with free dining (recovery from late March trip). Wonder if I am counted in the same group with existing reservations for July 11 onward? Do I get to go the front of the line to rebook with the 35% discount (no email yet). Incidentally, I booked another trip Thanksgiving week (not PIF) in case restrictions were just too much in June. Can I just move everything to that trip and get the discount?


----------



## vinotinto

Also, for anyone booked with Free Dining, I created a thread/poll to keep track of emails/offers, etc.:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/
(I don't always get emails, so hopefully having that thread will help us find out about offers, instead of getting buried in this massive thread).


----------



## Krandor

unknown at this time.


----------



## AmberMV

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


I haven't.  I have AP, a resort stay in July and August, ADRs and FPs.  And also my June cancellation email never came either.  However I received emails for the AP update 3 weeks ago and I got emails for my previous 2 cancellations for March and May.

ETA: Also have DDP for my July and August trips.


----------



## Tjddis

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted in the news thread but maybe useful here too
> 
> I received the e-mail this morning from Disney indicating how changes have happened that will impact my trip, etc. - and it indicated that because I had a trip scheduled and "valid theme park tickets" I will have access to the system before new tickets are sold to other guests
> 
> 
> Interesting because my trip is not really impacted as I am not scheduled to check in until Sept 29th 2021 (so almost 1.5 years from now) and I don't have active tickets but I do have a non yet activated AP in my account
> 
> So seems like truly just based on "any resort stay" + "any already purchased ticket" is what is required - not only if your trip is directly impacted by changes this year


Wow.  A year and a half?  All due respect but why would you get that ahead of someone booked this summer?   More bad work by Disney as far as I can tell.  Really no way to spin that


----------



## disneydreamer1970

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????



July 15 - 20 and nothing yet.


----------



## cdobert

No email; Fast passes just disappeared from MDE.  Dining reservations are still there..


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Tjddis said:


> Everything you say regarding the facts about the reality of doing business in a pandemic is spot on.  I get it.  You are right.   Actually when this all started I posted that they would be better off not opening at all this summer.  So I get the safety needs.
> BUT they should have closed down sales and not incentivized people to book with the free dining, only to remove it.  I had pretty much already decided the limitations were going to be enough for us to cancel.  But they were very foolish to think the way they were proceeding was going to engender customer satisfaction.


Do you think it will endanger guest satisfaction in the long run?  I’m asking this not trying to make a point.  I’m curious what the fallout will be and people’s opinion.  As was already posted on here, Disney has a cult following.   I agree with you skipping this summer may have been wiser.  As an AP holder I don’t have any hotel reservations to cancel, just dining.  But I get why people will cancel.  If you want the whole experience it won’t be there.  For me what they’ll offer will probably be enough as I can go back multiple times.  I don’t envy them the huge task ahead of them trying to preserve the magic fir their guests during this time.  Appreciated your post and opinion


----------



## Searc

Jroceagles said:


> my take is it went out to anyone that has an active MDE sign in.  or at least those that have been active on it over the last 18 months.    Mine came 12 hours after most


Could be. The email told me I have priority access to the new park reservation system since I have tickets linked in MDE (I don't).


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> It is going to be fascinating come July to see where they are in relation to the rest of the country and other parks and entertainment venues.  With Disney being so large and not being able to react quickly is going to create some interesting situations and possibly hurt them. With trends and data continuing like they are and learning much more everyday about the risks.
> 
> It is looking like most everything will be close to back to normal (in phase 3 or 4 or higher) by then in a majority of states. Texas is already allowing fans in stadiums for outdoor pro sports at 25% starting next week and by July that will be much higher and many more states.
> 
> Disney being conservative probably did cause them to be caught off guard once things started showing improvement. The plans we are see announced now were be devised over a month ago when we didn’t know that much as we do now. That is when there were a significant amount of people thinking the parks would not open till next year. The plans made sense then, but in a month and a half it will look quaint.
> 
> Disney will have to change and relax the procedures outlined because they won’t get many to come to the parks when there are many other options with no restrictions. the good part relaxing and adding back things like fireworks, parades can be done overnight. With the communication lacking and now cancelling everything and setting up a new IT system, thinks are not looking great in Disney from a customers perspective.


It's also possible that some states are being reckless with reopening an that will cause problems.  I'm fine with the steps Disney is taking.  If there was a huge outbreak of COVID that could be traced to Disney, it would be a disaster for the company.  The state of Texas has no such concerns.


----------



## Carolnole

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


Haven’t gotten anything- June 21-25 trip.


----------



## xuxa777

skeeter31 said:


> I think Disney is also going this route on the chance this flares back up in the fall, they may be able to remain open since they’ll already have these restrictions in place, while UO and all the lesser theme parks will have to close again. With the major restrictions Disney is instituting, they’re not going to just cancel them overnight. These are here to stay for quite a while and I really think they’re looking down the road to the second wave.



UO has the same restrictions in place for June 5th, why would they need to close when Disney wouldn't


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> They have boats from their hotels to City Walk. UO is more like DLR.


They do, but the boats aren't necessary.  People can walk from the hotels to CityWalk.  Disney has boats, buses, monorails, gondolas and more boats.  It's impossible to get from some of the hotels to the parks without taking Disney transport


----------



## Vern60

xuxa777 said:


> With the communication lacking and now cancelling everything and setting up a new IT system, thinks are not looking great in Disney from a customers perspective.


Thanks for that Capt Obvious! Just kidding and I agree with your post. I already said it a few times but communication isn't only lacking, it's changing by the day which I guess bothers me as this is my 2nd or 3rd post about it. Seems like they put a presser out and someone says "oh no, that's not what we meant to imply", then they change the wording or the message. It just reeks of complete chaos and disorganization. Yep, definitely not a good look, at least in my eyes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tjddis said:


> Wow.  A year and a half?  All due respect but why would you get that ahead of someone booked this summer?   More bad work by Disney as far as I can tell.  Really no way to spin that



No idea - I assume it was automatic irrespective of when the vacation dates were ... Why they are coming out in the order they are I have no idea.  I did go through a TA so maybe going through by "group" first?


----------



## WDWFan0813

JacknSally said:


> View attachment 497768
> 
> 
> 
> *Eisner strolls back in with a cakesle on a platter... serves a piece to Chapek and ushers him out the door. *


Seriously, if they're ever going to unfreeze Walt, now is the time!


----------



## Krandor

DanSG said:


> Yea Disney seems lost and everything they are doing is strange and seems pointless...



Disagree.   Eveything they are doing makes sense.   The old systems were not going to work right now. Planning things 180 days out.  Right now hard to know what things will look like in 2 weeks.  It looks to me like they have a plan to roll out these new systems between now and July 11th and we may see it is going to take till July 11th to get all this rolled out.


----------



## gappedout

CogsworthTN said:


> Not a word yet.


All I have gotten for our June 27 check-in (that is now going to be cancelled as it was at POR) is a late payment notice. My final payment was due yesterday....ha!

We have a free dining package from when it originally came out.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Was there any news in DeSantis' press conference?


----------



## Owlpost23

wallawallakids said:


> Got the email.  I am over this. Sorry.  I just want to cancel but of course my reservation with Davids starts the day WDW opens in July so I am out of luck with getting my money back or a credit for future use.  I have no desire to go at all.  Our original trip in April was supposed to be my oldest DD’s graduation trip, there is not even a remote chance it will look anything like we had planned.   I am sad with how this has all shaken out.  We have done a Disney vacation every year (sometimes twice a year) for over a decade.  In the last 5 years I have accepted all the new changes, up-charges, scheduling more, purchasing extra experiences   etc and still was loyal.  I even justified things Disney started to charge more for!  But this whole experience has left me really hung out to dry.  We have APs, 3rd party tickets, after hours party tickets, cake reservations and rented DVC points. In all we are out thousands of dollars; most of which is non refundable and which my vacation insurance will not cover.  I know this isn’t as important as the grand scheme of things but we planned this trip with extended family for 2 years in advance and I don’t want to go the week they open up, with masks, half of an experience, no FP and not all parks open to celebrate my DD’s senior year which, lets be honest, is a disaster already.  I wish I could get some money back but looks like we are out of luck on all accounts.  I know I will get hate, but I am done with Disney for a long while.  I just need a break. Maybe I’ll feel different in a few years.  Who knows but for now I don’t feel like loyalty has been rewarded.  I don’t feel like they were honest with their plans at all and even now, I still feel like there is a smoke screen.  I see a lot of camping in my future. Lol.  (Also, as a side note I have learned my lesson and I will never rent points ever again).


I'd be sick to my stomach.Hugs to you....


----------



## RamblingMad

Eric Smith said:


> They do, but the boats aren't necessary.  People can walk from the hotels to CityWalk.  Disney has boats, buses, monorails, gondolas and more boats.  It's impossible to get from some of the hotels to the parks without taking Disney transport



And it’s so spread out. I can approach UO the same way I approach DLR. The logistics at WDW are rough.


----------



## DanSG

Just watched the governor conference...nothing new


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> Wow.  A year and a half?  All due respect but why would you get that ahead of someone booked this summer?   More bad work by Disney as far as I can tell.  Really no way to spin that



Does getting the email early give somebdy any kind of advantage here?


----------



## RamblingMad

Vern60 said:


> Thanks for that Capt Obvious! Just kidding and I agree with your post. I already said it a few times but communication isn't only lacking, it's changing by the day which I guess bothers me as this is my 2nd or 3rd post about it. Seems like they put a presser out and someone says "oh no, that's not what we meant to imply", then they change the wording or the message. It just reeks of complete chaos and disorganization. Yep, definitely not a good look, at least in my eyes.



In the time of Corona, we want some level of certainty in our lives.


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> Does getting the email early give somebdy any kind of advantage here?


Nope, it says there is nothing to do at this time.  They'll contact you when the new system is up.


----------



## BorderTenny

WDWFan0813 said:


> Seriously, if they're ever going to unfreeze Walt, *now is the time*!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Krandor said:


> Does getting the email early give somebdy any kind of advantage here?


I think people are just worried that since they haven't gotten the email yet that they won't get the more important book now! email.  I know that's what I was worried about earlier.


----------



## disneygirl916

I have not received an email yet for my November trip and reservations still in tact. Waiting....


----------



## crazy4wdw

WonderlandisReality said:


> Anyone want to venture to guess if they will finally allow gift cards on the mobile order app?


https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...-gift-cards-and-more-in-my-disney-experience/


----------



## Spridell

Looks like the Halloween parties will go on as planned as of now


----------



## SarahC97

I have a July 27 reservation. No emails yet.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> I think people are just worried that since they haven't gotten the email yet that they won't get the more important book now! email.  I know that's what I was worried about earlier.



I'm still expecting people will have windows.  group 1 on a certain day group 2 the next day kinda thing.  As long as people get the email with their day/timee before then things should be fine.  I really doubt it will be a "as soon as you get this email you can book".


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266417620598718464


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Taylor'sMom said:


> Was there any news in DeSantis' press conference?



Nothing about a change in phase.. nothing about the pending approval of reopening Seaworld or WDW..
He’s very anxious though to get the RNC to Florida.   
Spoke about hurricane preparedness & changes to evacuations in light of Covid19


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266417620598718464



That is one bit of good news in all this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Searc said:


> Could be. The email told me I have priority access to the new park reservation system since I have tickets linked in MDE (I don't).


Poor phone CMs. People gonna be calling "WELL I HAVE THE EMAIL THAT SAYS I CAN!! Why won't in work?!!!"


----------



## mhautz

chicagoshannon said:


> I think people are just worried that since they haven't gotten the email yet that they won't get the more important book now! email.  I know that's what I was worried about earlier.


Yes, basically we want to know we're in Disney's "system".  I've never had a breaking news e-mail from Disney with info that I didn't already know for several hours if not days.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Krandor said:


> I'm still expecting people will have windows.  group 1 on a certain day group 2 the next day kinda thing.  As long as people get the email with their day/timee before then things should be fine.  I really doubt it will be a "as soon as you get this email you can book".


My vacation starts Sept 12 so would not be in the original group I'm sure.  I would think mine would open at 60 days or maybe just before so people can buy tickets right at 60 days if they need to.


----------



## e_yerger

It’s moment like this i’m so glad i’m booked with a Dreams agent


----------



## mhautz

e_yerger said:


> It’s moment like this i’m so glad i’m booked with a Dreams agent


It's moments like this I'm glad that I don't listen to that thought in the back of my head that thinks that it would be fun to be a TA.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MNSSHP tickets remain valid, but they won’t honor the free dining recovery?  Anyone care to explain how they couldn’t modify one but can the other?


----------



## SierraT

So DeSantis said he has not made a decision on Phase 2 but will be providing information on that in the “coming days.”   He did mention Soccer coming to central FL and that the NBA may be as well stating Disney is in discussion with them.

Back to Phase 2, days could mean 2, 3, or 10 days (someone floated June 1).  After watching the press conference, I am confident that Floridians really want their bars opened.    In all seriousness, owners need to get their businesses back and bars/restaurants are a huge part of FL revenue.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

sullivan.kscott said:


> MNSSHP tickets remain valid, but they won’t honor the free dining recovery?  Anyone care to explain how they couldn’t modify one but can the other?



We still have no idea what dining options are even going to be available.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

chicagoshannon said:


> I think people are just worried that since they haven't gotten the email yet that they won't get the more important book now! email.  I know that's what I was worried about earlier.


That is my concern too.  Hopefully when they do open park reservations, it's a time slot in the future thing, and even if you don't get the email, you can determine your slot to book?  Similar to what Universal has posted.


----------



## Jessj0012

I havent gotten an email, our trip is scheduled for the week of December 27th. My friend who has a trip end of August hasn't gotten hers either.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We still have no idea what dining options are even going to be available.


QS will be. DS is open now. There are places to use those credits. Not exactly the same, which is why I said modify. Cancel ADRs I understand. Rebook at 60 days. But cancellation for the incentivized booking is bad mojo


----------



## dismom58

DanSG said:


> If Desantis announces phase 2 of Florida today at the press conference , I am afraid Disney might be out of luck for opening so late...


No was a tax free season for hurricane prep and discussion of  virus   mitigation and NASA planned launch


----------



## chicagoshannon

Taylor'sMom said:


> That is my concern too.  Hopefully when they do open park reservations, it's a time slot in the future thing, and even if you don't get the email, you can determine your slot to book?  Similar to what Universal has posted.


Universal was an utter fail though.  Most didn't even get an email while others got theirs after the window to reserve had already opened.  I'm not as upset as I would be if I had been planning on being in town.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

e_yerger said:


> It’s moment like this i’m so glad i’m booked with a Dreams agent



I know right now is a disaster situation for TAs but one small positive is that I think people are seeing the benefit of working with a TA so long term it might generate more business for them and make current customers even more loyal


----------



## Taylor'sMom

chicagoshannon said:


> Universal was an utter fail though.  Most didn't even get an email while others got theirs after the window to reserve had already opened.  I'm not as upset as I would be if I had been planning on being in town.


Yikes, I hadn't heard that!!


----------



## Eeyore daily

I hope that with MNSSHP still going that the Christmas parties will still go on as well


----------



## wallawallakids

Owlpost23 said:


> I'd be sick to my stomach.Hugs to you....



Thank you


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> My vacation starts Sept 12 so would not be in the original group I'm sure.  I would think mine would open at 60 days or maybe just before so people can buy tickets right at 60 days if they need to.



I think they may still run all people will existing tickets through the reservation process now before they allow new people to buy park tickets for sep 12.  Septembe may be down the list to get access but you should get access before they allow new people to buy tickets those days.


----------



## Rebma512

CJK said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


I have a trip booked for 9/28-10/8 this year. I didn’t do any ADRs yet and obviously had no FPS yet on MDE everything looks the same, room and tickets, and have NOT received an email yet ETA:also have DDP


----------



## threeboyzdad

Our package is 7/11-18. CBR.  8 day Hopper.  No email. Everything in MDE (including a June trip as well).


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> MNSSHP tickets remain valid, but they won’t honor the free dining recovery?  Anyone care to explain how they couldn’t modify one but can the other?


because the DDP doesn't exist anymore...


----------



## jcf8037

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266417620598718464



this is interesting to me because basically the three biggest reasons to pay for this- parade, fireworks, character meets- are all supposed to be on hold.And they start on 8/13- wonder if we can draw valid conclusions from that


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Got Email.  Reservations for November still there.  I expect them to be cancelled though and will rebook when allowed.


----------



## Raggou

cdobert said:


> No email; Fast passes just disappeared from MDE.  Dining reservations are still there..


 Exact same, June14-17th trip FP+ gone but all ADR intact


----------



## rteetz

jcf8037 said:


> this is interesting to me because basically the three biggest reasons to pay for this- parade, fireworks, character meets- are all supposed to be on hold.And they start on 8/13- wonder if we can draw valid conclusions from that


I think disney is waiting on these. You may see August parties canceled but if things improve in September they could hold a party.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266422234417004544


----------



## stayathomehero

jcf8037 said:


> this is interesting to me because basically the three biggest reasons to pay for this- parade, fireworks, character meets- are all supposed to be on hold.And they start on 8/13- wonder if we can draw valid conclusions from that


Maybe they are internally hoping for a quick turnaround of suspended services. *Crossed fingers*


----------



## DanSG

Disney should just stay close at this point...They have no PLAN its so obvious


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Team no more renting here too.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know someone posted on one of the David’s posts on the DVC boards, I think the big one, about contacting them and they were actually willing to give them a voucher even with everything open. Doesn’t hurt to ask.


The point rental business has been blown up.  It will still exist to some extent, but it will be at prices dramatically lower prices than current rates.  Demand for points via a rental is just going to dry up.  I wouldn't be shocked if they drop all the way down to the $10-12 per point range.  I haven't been burned personally by the resort closures, but after seeing what has happened to others I won't put myself in that position again where it could happen. 

Heck, the prices may even go lower if all the DVC members talking about scrapping vacation plans for a year actually pans out.  You are going to have a market flooded with points that the most reliable point renters just don't want to rent anymore.


----------



## e_yerger




----------



## e_yerger

DanSG said:


> Disney should just stay close at this point...They have no PLAN its so obvious


Actually they very much have a plan. It’s just a 180 degree change from what we’re used to seeing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wallawallakids said:


> Got the email.  I am over this. Sorry.  I just want to cancel but of course my reservation with Davids starts the day WDW opens in July so I am out of luck with getting my money back or a credit for future use.  I have no desire to go at all.  Our original trip in April was supposed to be my oldest DD’s graduation trip, there is not even a remote chance it will look anything like we had planned.   I am sad with how this has all shaken out.  We have done a Disney vacation every year (sometimes twice a year) for over a decade.  In the last 5 years I have accepted all the new changes, up-charges, scheduling more, purchasing extra experiences   etc and still was loyal.  I even justified things Disney started to charge more for!  But this whole experience has left me really hung out to dry.  We have APs, 3rd party tickets, after hours party tickets, cake reservations and rented DVC points. In all we are out thousands of dollars; most of which is non refundable and which my vacation insurance will not cover.  I know this isn’t as important as the grand scheme of things but we planned this trip with extended family for 2 years in advance and I don’t want to go the week they open up, with masks, half of an experience, no FP and not all parks open to celebrate my DD’s senior year which, lets be honest, is a disaster already.  I wish I could get some money back but looks like we are out of luck on all accounts.  I know I will get hate, but I am done with Disney for a long while.  I just need a break. Maybe I’ll feel different in a few years.  Who knows but for now I don’t feel like loyalty has been rewarded.  I don’t feel like they were honest with their plans at all and even now, I still feel like there is a smoke screen.  I see a lot of camping in my future. Lol.  (Also, as a side note I have learned my lesson and I will never rent points ever again).


Disney is refunding tickets now so maybe you can get money back on the 3rd party tickets if you contact the seller. After Hours might get cancelled so you'd see a refund there (could always call and see if they'll refund). And you can get the AP refund for the duration of the time WDW is closed.

I know that's not close to what you're out monetarily and emotionally but maybe it could help cushion the blow a tad?


----------



## Mit88

jcf8037 said:


> this is interesting to me because basically the three biggest reasons to pay for this- parade, fireworks, character meets- are all supposed to be on hold.And they start on 8/13- wonder if we can draw valid conclusions from that



Isnt Shanghai already holding their parades, 3 weeks after reopening? I wouldnt draw any actual conclusions by this news as they cant plan on removing restrictions and adding previous experiences until theyre open and can see how things are moving in real time.


----------



## bellanotte10

So what would happen if I tried to link tickets I purchased but hadn’t linked yet now?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266422234417004544



 Very curious how this is going to play out for military tickets. I already bought & linked them, and I have a ticketless package, but that type of ticket is already vaild until mid-December. 

Makes me a little nervous. I'm hoping for an email!


----------



## rteetz

DanSG said:


> Disney should just stay close at this point...They have no PLAN its so obvious


I’d suggest not trolling this thread.

They have a plan, it is obvious. They are executing it.


----------



## SierraT

wallawallakids said:


> Got the email.  I am over this. Sorry.  I just want to cancel but of course my reservation with Davids starts the day WDW opens in July so I am out of luck with getting my money back or a credit for future use.  I have no desire to go at all.  Our original trip in April was supposed to be my oldest DD’s graduation trip, there is not even a remote chance it will look anything like we had planned.   I am sad with how this has all shaken out.  We have done a Disney vacation every year (sometimes twice a year) for over a decade.  In the last 5 years I have accepted all the new changes, up-charges, scheduling more, purchasing extra experiences   etc and still was loyal.  I even justified things Disney started to charge more for!  But this whole experience has left me really hung out to dry.  We have APs, 3rd party tickets, after hours party tickets, cake reservations and rented DVC points. In all we are out thousands of dollars; most of which is non refundable and which my vacation insurance will not cover.  I know this isn’t as important as the grand scheme of things but we planned this trip with extended family for 2 years in advance and I don’t want to go the week they open up, with masks, half of an experience, no FP and not all parks open to celebrate my DD’s senior year which, lets be honest, is a disaster already.  I wish I could get some money back but looks like we are out of luck on all accounts.  I know I will get hate, but I am done with Disney for a long while.  I just need a break. Maybe I’ll feel different in a few years.  Who knows but for now I don’t feel like loyalty has been rewarded.  I don’t feel like they were honest with their plans at all and even now, I still feel like there is a smoke screen.  I see a lot of camping in my future. Lol.  (Also, as a side note I have learned my lesson and I will never rent points ever again).



So sorry, a lot of people are in your exact shoes.  The good news is a lot of us will be saving a lot of money!


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> View attachment 497791



This is going to cause big issues. Not everyone has their tickets in place when getting a resort reservation. Its not a big deal right now since we dont know what the demand will be, but if they start selling reservations quick at first, I could see people with reservations but no tickets cancelling their reservations assuming they wouldnt be able to use the parks. Not many people would jump on claiming those cancelled rooms if they too cannot get into the parks, or the reservation period has already passed


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> Actually they very much have a plan. It’s just a 180 degree change from what we’re used to seeing.


And half of us hate it so we're calling it no plan (even though this is literally a plan we see rolling out since doors aren't open yet...)

(And Disney IT is being Disney IT )


----------



## catfan98

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266417620598718464



Well, that's a bit of good news!  Now to wait and see if they sell more tickets since I hadn't bought mine yet


----------



## chasgoose

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Very curious how this is going to play out for military tickets. I already bought & linked them, and I have a ticketless package, but that type of ticket is already vaild until mid-December.
> 
> Makes me a little nervous. I'm hoping for an email!



That tweet didn't imply that it had to be tickets through a package. If you have linked your tickets to your reservation you will probably show up as ticketed. Also, you will get an e-mail, its just when they have to send so many out they do it in batches. You should be fine.


----------



## mhautz

DanSG said:


> Disney should just stay close at this point...They have no PLAN its so obvious


You keep saying that, but not liking the plan doesnt mean Disney doesn't have one.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Mit88 said:


> I think they’re going to have an issue with people that have resort reservations, but haven’t bought tickets yet, or activated their AP and now get placed with the general public to race for tickets and then reservations. Chances are there wont be very many spots left when it gets to non ticket holders.



This is going to be us. I have 2 rooms @GF for 10 people. All of us have FL resident gold passes, except my son and his girlfriend. They have silver AP, which blocks out the summer. They won't let you upgrade over the phone, you can only do it on person. I'm worried they will get left out even though they have resort reservations because of the upgrade policy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> This is going to cause big issues. Not everyone has their tickets in place when getting a resort reservation. Its not a big deal right now since we dont know what the demand will be, but if they start selling reservations quick at first, I could see people with reservations but no tickets cancelling their reservations assuming they wouldnt be able to use the parks. Not many people would jump on claiming those cancelled rooms if they too cannot get into the parks, or the reservation period has already passed


It's a reporter's attempt at figuring it all out. We're just gonna have to wait to see if Disney offers exceptions/there is enough demand to fill the parks.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266422234417004544


I'm still worried about our Christmas week trip since only I have a ticket (AP). Hadn't bought my daughters tickets yet because we're still kinda far out, was going to do that in September. DH is upgrading his tickets to an AP when we go on our anniversary trip  so need to do this yet. So are they going to roll this out all the way to the end of the year? and if so do I get to book access for the whole family since they don't have tickets yet? So many questions, at least my other two trips for August and November are covered, but man if we lose out on park access just because it is still almost 7 months out so we didn't have tickets I'm gonna be ticked.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266422234417004544


I would love a confirmation from Disney that AP’s will be extended & we count as people with existing tickets. Or even an email that it won’t be extended so I can request my refund & move on.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266417620598718464


This is good news in that maybe they will still have the candlelight processionals during the Holidays. I'm very much hoping things are relatively back to normal by then. (And that I'll be able to book a trip, with cheap airfare too!)


----------



## jcf8037

Mit88 said:


> Isnt Shanghai already holding their parades, 3 weeks after reopening? I wouldnt draw any actual conclusions by this news as they cant plan on removing restrictions and adding previous experiences until theyre open and can see how things are moving in real time.


I’m mostly hoping the conclusion is that it’s at least being considered that they may ease restrictions by then, and are open to changing it that quickly if the situation warrants


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> because the DDP doesn't exist anymore...


Suspended, for the time being. But things are moving so quickly I may well be wrong. Disney makes changes mid-cycle all the time. It wasn’t long ago they added DP+ and the water parks and sports options, half way through the year. 
With everything else going on they just dumped everything, but could have easily converted us to just a QSDP. And, being “free,” and knowing things are fluid and we all need to roll with the punches, it would have been some gesture of good will to those of us who have continued to stay loyal through all of this. 
I’m sorry, but if they’re cutting EMH but are willing to hold on to August MNSSHP ticket money while cancelling everything else, the optics are poor.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> I definitely think this is part of it.  Young children are the most likely not to understand how to comply with the new rules so they are just going to add to the stuff that will discourage people from making trips with them.


And I think that’s really disgusting for a company that’s built for families. But more & more pre-Covid, I had been saying wdw is less of a place for ppl with young kids. So very disappointing to me, but I guess the writing is on the wall that we need to move on. I think it’s a dumb move imo b/c the next generation is where your next set of customers will come from. But lately Disney seems more concerned about short term prosperity.


----------



## DanSG

LSUmiss said:


> And I think that’s really disgusting for a company that’s built for families. But more & more pre-Covid, I had been saying wdw is less of a place for ppl with young kids. So very disappointing to me, but I guess the writing is on the wall that we need to move on. I think it’s a dumb move imo b/c the next generation is where your next set of customers will come from. But lately Disney seems more concerned about short term prosperity.


So true...


----------



## Tjddis

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Do you think it will endanger guest satisfaction in the long run?  I’m asking this not trying to make a point.  I’m curious what the fallout will be and people’s opinion.  As was already posted on here, Disney has a cult following.   I agree with you skipping this summer may have been wiser.  As an AP holder I don’t have any hotel reservations to cancel, just dining.  But I get why people will cancel.  If you want the whole experience it won’t be there.  For me what they’ll offer will probably be enough as I can go back multiple times.  I don’t envy them the huge task ahead of them trying to preserve the magic fir their guests during this time.  Appreciated your post and opinion


I guess that will be the million dollar question.  The customers are such a varied bunch.  AP holders that have more flexibillity perhaps less demands, DVC owners that are fine without parks, loyal diehards that will go no matter what, those who want a fully planned total experience etc.  of course everyone is entitled to their opinion and free to participate in a way that works for them.  Nobody is right or wrong.  I represent the type of customers who goes every 2 years, plans out everything, and does not mind paying a premium price but for that price has high expectations of customer service and expects the opportunity to get the most value I can from the experience.  It’s not unusual for us to be in the parks every day, open to close and frequent emh/a party of its happening.  The way they have handled the fallout here will make me think twice about going again soon.  No disrespect to anyone who sees it different.  At the least it will very interesting to see how it all plays out and what the long term economic impact of the pandemic and their actions in response will be.


----------



## Spridell

MrsSmith07 said:


> This is going to be us. I have 2 rooms @GF for 10 people. All of us have FL resident gold passes, except my son and his girlfriend. They have silver AP, which blocks out the summer. They won't let you upgrade over the phone, you can only do it on person. I'm worried they will get left out even though they have resort reservations because of the upgrade policy.


I am in a similar situation  

During the busy times October through December this is going to get interesting


----------



## andyman8

Sarahslay said:


> I'm still worried about our Christmas week trip since only I have a ticket (AP). Hadn't bought my daughters tickets yet because we're still kinda far out, was going to do that in September. DH is upgrading his tickets to an AP when we go on our anniversary trip  so need to do this yet. So are they going to roll this out all the way to the end of the year? and if so do I get to book access for the whole family since they don't have tickets yet? So many questions, at least my other two trips for August and November are covered, but man if we lose out on park access just because it is still almost 7 months out so we didn't have tickets I'm gonna be ticked.


They’re not going to open up reservations for the rest of the year initially, that’s why they’ve reduced the booking windows for ADRs. Think of this more on the scale of FP+ windows, not on the scale of the dated ticket windows.


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> Disney should just stay close at this point...They have no PLAN its so obvious


You can really stop posting the same thing every couple hours.


----------



## PsylockeSmythe

Mit88 said:


> Isnt Shanghai already holding their parades, 3 weeks after reopening? I wouldnt draw any actual conclusions by this news as they cant plan on removing restrictions and adding previous experiences until theyre open and can see how things are moving in real time.


I don't think that you can compare what is going on in Shanghai and WDW.  The requirements of having to show the their Health QR Quote, government ID, have their temp checked and wear masks to enter Shanghai Disney, means that they have a great control to make sure that someone is not asymptomatic then WDW where they will do the temp checks, a questionnaire that you hope someone answers honestly and mask requirement.

So I can see them being able to open things quicker then they could in the US.

Psy


----------



## mhautz

Not to beat a dead horse, but it is getting later on Friday afternoon, and if we go into the weekend without something from DeSantis, then something screwy must be going on.


----------



## Brianstl

chasgoose said:


> That tweet didn't imply that it had to be tickets through a package. If you have linked your tickets to your reservation you will probably show up as ticketed. Also, you will get an e-mail, its just when they have to send so many out they do it in batches. You should be fine.


I bought third party tickets and have them linked to my reservation and got the email.


----------



## Searc

MrsSmith07 said:


> This is going to be us. I have 2 rooms @GF for 10 people. All of us have FL resident gold passes, except my son and his girlfriend. They have silver AP, which blocks out the summer. They won't let you upgrade over the phone, you can only do it on person. I'm worried they will get left out even though they have resort reservations because of the upgrade policy.


If their passes were blocked for the Summer, you wouldn't have been able to make fastpasses for them, anyway, right?


----------



## Spaceguy55

MrsSmith07 said:


> This is going to be us. I have 2 rooms @GF for 10 people. All of us have FL resident gold passes, except my son and his girlfriend. They have silver AP, which blocks out the summer. They won't let you upgrade over the phone, you can only do it on person. I'm worried they will get left out even though they have resort reservations because of the upgrade policy.


I have the same problem to upgrade from silver to gold. I re-booked a 4th of july trip to the first week that they re-open as soon as the it was announced before they closed everything, was just waiting to upgrade. 
All the CM's are working from home and can't process payments till Sunday when according to Remy they will be back in the call centers and then should be able to take payments again..maybe?
I've upgraded over the phone before as a Fl AP so we'll see. I also booked a Labor day trip at the same time so that's my back up.. already got the email  for that one..or maybe both , who knows ?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## chicagoshannon

Has anyone heard that there will be no Memory Maker?  I'm watching Dev and he said that's been floating around.  Hadn't seen that one.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Has anyone heard that there will be no Memory Maker?  I'm watching Dev and he said that's been floating around.  Hadn't seen that one.


That could be. At least less of it due to CM/Guest interaction.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


Every piece of info brings along so many other questions! We have tickets and room for our August trip, but room, no tickets for Christmas. Wonder how long this no new reservation or ticket purchase period will last.


----------



## Tjddis

TheMaxRebo said:


> No idea - I assume it was automatic irrespective of when the vacation dates were ... Why they are coming out in the order they are I have no idea.  I did go through a TA so maybe going through by "group" first?


I’m booked this summer and I just got mine.  I think right now I am just hyper critical of all things WDW...lol


----------



## chasgoose

Sarahslay said:


> I'm still worried about our Christmas week trip since only I have a ticket (AP). Hadn't bought my daughters tickets yet because we're still kinda far out, was going to do that in September. DH is upgrading his tickets to an AP when we go on our anniversary trip  so need to do this yet. So are they going to roll this out all the way to the end of the year? and if so do I get to book access for the whole family since they don't have tickets yet? So many questions, at least my other two trips for August and November are covered, but man if we lose out on park access just because it is still almost 7 months out so we didn't have tickets I'm gonna be ticked.



I wouldn't worry too much about tickets for a Christmas trip yet. It's unlikely Disney is going to open up park reservations that far in advance. Everything we have seen from Disney thus far suggests that they are moving away from large advance windows for all kinds of reservations so they can adapt more easily if things change. If they are cutting the ADR window down by 2/3rds, there's no way they are going to require you to make park reservations 7 months in advance (or anywhere close to that far out). They have no idea how many people they will even be able to allow in that far out. 

I think you will have a better sense of when you will need to have park tickets in place in order to have priority access to park reservations for a Christmas trip once we see how Disney implements its plans for the July opening (and you certainly will if you still go on your August and November trips) so I wouldn't worry too much for now.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Searc said:


> If their passes were blocked for the Summer, you wouldn't have been able to make fastpasses for them, anyway, right?



They had fast passes booked. You had to call to have a FP Planning Key Card added to your reservations. If we didn't upgrade, those FP would have disappeared, but once we upgrade the FP reservations are valid. So, Disney knew our plans long before this new system, but I'm curious what exceptions they'll make now.


----------



## tlmadden73

chicagoshannon said:


> Has anyone heard that there will be no Memory Maker?  I'm watching Dev and he said that's been floating around.  Hadn't seen that one.


I can see that being cut .. mainly because Disney can cut those cast members to save money .. because as it stands now .. I don't see how anyone is going to be coming out to Disney in droves. 

Who knows .. maybe they are banking on this "limited capacity reservation system" to artifically drive up demand .. getting people to sign up thinking they will "miss out" on the few spots open to come to Disney *shrug*


----------



## Tjddis

Krandor said:


> Does getting the email early give somebdy any kind of advantage here?


Not necessarily.  But some are concerned it will lead to a lack of proper prioritizing when it comes to rebooking.  You know, if they go in the same order of notification for links to rebook.  Guess we will see.  I’m short on faith right now.  LOL.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Spaceguy55 said:


> I have the same problem to upgrade from silver to gold. I re-booked a 4th of july trip to the first week that they re-open as soon as the it was announced before they closed everything, was just waiting to upgrade.
> All the CM's are working from home and can't process payments till Sunday when according to Remy they will be back in the call centers and then should be able to take payments again..maybe?
> I've upgraded over the phone before as a Fl AP so we'll see. I also booked a Labor day trip at the same time so that's my back up.. already got the email  for that one..or maybe both , who knows ?



If the policy stands like it was pre COVID-19, they will not upgrade over the phone. Last year, we had silver passes and added a June trip. I called/emailed and the only way to upgrade was in person.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.

Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.

Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.


----------



## andyman8

Another consideration WDW is looking at right now: international reservations. With the current travel restrictions, it’s unclear if by July 11, non-U.S. citizens will be able to easily obtain a visa and travel to the U.S. The most likely answer is no, but they still have a number of international reservations on the books. It gets more complicated when you consider just how many different countries people come from. For example, July is a prime time for BrazilIan travel to WDW, but given the current situation there, “regular” leisure travel between the U.S. and there seems unlikely. On the other hand, Canada may see leisure travel resume sooner. What do you do with those reservations? Do you wait for the affected parties to cancel? Do you allow them to book a spot in the reservation system even if you’re pretty sure they won’t be able to travel? Do you factor those reservations into resort consolidation? This is a problem somewhat unique to WDW of all the Disney Parks, given how many international tourists it attracts and the large variety of countries those tourists come from.


----------



## chasgoose

Tjddis said:


> I guess that will be the million dollar question.  The customers are such a varied bunch.  AP holders that have more flexibillity perhaps less demands, DVC owners that are fine without parks, loyal diehards that will go no matter what, those who want a fully planned total experience etc.  of course everyone is entitled to their opinion and free to participate in a way that works for them.  Nobody is right or wrong.  I represent the type of customers who goes every 2 years, plans out everything, and does not mind paying a premium price but for that price has high expectations of customer service and expects the opportunity to get the most value I can from the experience.  It’s not unusual for us to be in the parks every day, open to close and frequent emh/a party of its happening.  The way they have handled the fallout here will make me think twice about going again soon.  No disrespect to anyone who sees it different.  At the least it will very interesting to see how it all plays out and what the long term economic impact of the pandemic and their actions in response will be.



I think that's likely why Disney is taking it a lot more slowly now and being somewhat vague on specifics and details. They were too confident that things would be better faster when they originally rescheduled people and offered the free dining etc. so now they are trying to manage customer expectations and only promise what they think they can actually deliver. 

It's kind of like the switch to backup boarding groups for RoTR. Initially they were handing out a free park hopper ticket and an anytime FP to anyone in a boarding group that didn't get called. When it became clear there was no way to accurately predict how many boarding groups would get on in a given day, they switched to the backup boarding group system with no guarantee of getting called (with the expectation that at least some of them would be).


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.
> 
> Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.


Let's also wait until next week until we judge how great those plans actually are.  I don't think there will be major issues, but we're giving Universal a free pass before anything actually happens.  They might know demand will be greatly reduced, but what if their decision to not do a reservation system WAS a mistake?


----------



## Sarahslay

chasgoose said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about tickets for a Christmas trip yet. It's unlikely Disney is going to open up park reservations that far in advance. Everything we have seen from Disney thus far suggests that they are moving away from large advance windows for all kinds of reservations so they can adapt more easily if things change. If they are cutting the ADR window down by 2/3rds, there's no way they are going to require you to make park reservations 7 months in advance (or anywhere close to that far out). They have no idea how many people they will even be able to allow in that far out.
> 
> I think you will have a better sense of when you will need to have park tickets in place in order to have priority access to park reservations for a Christmas trip once we see how Disney implements its plans for the July opening (and you certainly will if you still go on your August and November trips) so I wouldn't worry too much for now.


but they aren't allowing anyone to buy tickets, that's the thing, and they won't open up new ticket sales until people who are eligible make their park reservations. At that point it's a race against time to get the tickets and make a reservation



andyman8 said:


> They’re not going to open up reservations for the rest of the year initially, that’s why they’ve reduced the booking windows for ADRs. Think of this more on the scale of FP+ windows, not on the scale of the dated ticket windows.


Yes, but if they keep ticket sales blocked for a certain window I'm still out of luck unless I can get in and buy them an AP before that window opens (who knows if they will even allow that). My husband has tickets for November so no problem, but won't have his AP until about the 30 day mark before our December trip, so he won't have a ticket to make reservations with until a month out. It is incrediby frustrating to think about. If they don't open up for buying tickets until after those who already have tickets can book a reservation then I might be SOL for our trip.


----------



## LSUmiss

mamaoftwincesses said:


> I am in MD too and I don't see anyone wearing masks outside. Not required and children under 9 don't need to wear them period.


Under 9 is the most reasonable thing I’ve seen yet re masks on kids.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Another consideration WDW is looking at right now: international reservations. With the current travel restrictions, it’s unclear if by July 11, non-U.S. citizens will be able to easily obtain a visa and travel to the U.S. The most likely answer is no, but they still have a number of international reservations on the books. It gets more complicated when you consider just how many different countries people come from. For example, July is a prime time for BrazilIan travel to WDW, but given the current situation there, “regular” leisure travel between the U.S. and there seems unlikely. On the other hand, Canada may see leisure travel resume sooner. What do you do with those reservations? Do you wait for the affected parties to cancel? Do you allow them to book a spot in the reservation system even if you’re pretty sure they won’t be able to travel? Do you factor those reservations into resort consolidation? This is a problem somewhat unique to WDW of all the Disney Parks, given how many international tourists it attracts and the large variety of countries those tourists come from.



According to the emails, if that is a reliable source (cause Disney IT), I got one as a Canadian and I have valid tickets. No plans to go.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.
> 
> Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.




There you go using logic again...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> Let's also wait until next week until we judge how great those plans actually are.  I don't think there will be major issues, but we're giving Universal a free pass before anything actually happens.  They might know demand will be greatly reduced, but what if their decision to not do a reservation system WAS a mistake?



Absolutely agree.

Universal has won in a lot of people’s minds before we even know if their decision to rush to open is a colossal mistake.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> There you go using logic again...



It happens occasionally. I can’t promise it all the time though.


----------



## JacknSally

*Goodness, you step away for 45 minutes.... I saw Carlye's tweet about having to have both an existing hotel AND tickets to get that priority access. Did I miss anything else?*


----------



## chasgoose

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.
> 
> Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.



Exactly. Universal probably also has a higher proportion of local guests and even to the extent a Universal guest is an out of towner on a once-in-a-lifetime trip, its still probably just as a day or two add-on to a longer Disney trip. At worst you could be looking at a hardcore HP fan just flying into do Universal, but even then they are only likely to stay a day or two so we are talking a significantly cheaper trip that is far easier to reschedule. Not to mention that Universal is simply a much simpler operation.


----------



## MKEMSE

JacknSally said:


> *Goodness, you step away for 45 minutes.... I saw Carlye's tweet about having to have both an existing hotel AND tickets to get that priority access. Did I miss anything else?*



Halloween parties won't be canceled (according to Caryle's previous tweet).


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> On the other hand, Canada may see leisure travel resume sooner.



It won't be resuming anytime soon. The closure was extended into June, and currently it's fully anticipated to extend in July. Trudeau wants the border kept closed as long as possible. So the reality here is, even if Trump forces it open, Canadians will be required to quarentine for 14 days after visiting the US for a long time to come. Which will prohibit most people from visiting.


----------



## andyman8

Sarahslay said:


> Yes, but if they keep ticket sales blocked for a certain window I'm still out of luck unless I can get in and buy them an AP before that window opens (who knows if they will even allow that). My husband has tickets for November so no problem, but won't have his AP until about the 30 day mark before our December trip, so he won't have a ticket to make reservations with until a month out. It is incrediby frustrating to think about. If they don't open up for buying tickets until after those who already have tickets can book a reservation then I might be SOL for our trip.


Ticket sales will resume once they’ve gone through this sort of “roll call” (who’s coming initially, who’s canceling, what ADRs and park reservations have people made). I would expect to see new ticket sales and reservations resume before July 11 (but not too soon beforehand) for the initial 60 day window. Now, that doesn’t mean all dates within that initial window will be available, but since your not worried about that period, that shouldn’t concern you. Anyways, once they resume sales, go ahead and buy your tickets before the booking window for December opens. Once they’ve “opened” the new system, expect to see an approach similar to how they did FP+ for resort guests.


----------



## Yooperroo

I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.


----------



## Eric Smith

Yooperroo said:


> I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.


Same situation here.


----------



## fla4fun

Does anyone else feel like they are riding the home edition of the Mad Tea Party? 

I wonder if they will first open the park reservations to those who have both a hotel booking and tickets, then open to those who have booked a hotel, but don’t show tickets yet, then open to AP who don’t have a resort stay booked, and then everyone else.  I can’t believe they wouldn’t give some sort of edge to everyone who has a resort stay booked before opening the reservations up to the general public.  But stranger things have happened . . .


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> It won't be resuming anytime soon. The closure was extended into June, and currently it's fully anticipated to extend in July. Trudeau wants the border kept closed as long as possible. So the reality here is, even if Trump forces it open, Canadians will be required to quarentine for 14 days after visiting the US for a long time to come. Which will prohibit most people from visiting.


So let me ask you this (genuine question): how would you feel if Disney went ahead and canceled your resort reservation (if you don’t have one, pretend like you do) for late July today (even though the official extension has not been announced) with what you’re saying in mind? What about for August or September? At what point do you feel it would be too early for them to cancel your reservation?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mhautz said:


> Let's also wait until next week until we judge how great those plans actually are.  I don't think there will be major issues, but we're giving Universal a free pass before anything actually happens.  They might know demand will be greatly reduced, but what if their decision to not do a reservation system WAS a mistake?


Very true and valid. For example, we are there for 8 nights with a 4 day, all 3 parks ticket. Having us make reservations for which 4 days we’ll be where makes sense. And allows them 4 “slots” on my family’s free days to open up to other guests. Multiply that by all of the families on site and they can plan much better instead of turning away locals and AP. 
At a minimum, which hours do we plan on VB before heading to IOA or whatever scenario comes up in a visitor’s head. This is definitely a hairline fracture in their plan that could break the levee as the initial weeks roll on and tourists start showing up again. 
The main draw for at least tourists is the Wizarding World, essentially forcing park hopping. A great way to force an up sell in normal times will be a nightmare potentially if guests can’t get on Hogwarts Express and visit the whole experience after being told “come on in!”


----------



## chasgoose

Sarahslay said:


> but they aren't allowing anyone to buy tickets, that's the thing, and they won't open up new ticket sales until people who are eligible make their park reservations. At that point it's a race against time to get the tickets and make a reservation
> 
> 
> Yes, but if they keep ticket sales blocked for a certain window I'm still out of luck unless I can get in and buy them an AP before that window opens (who knows if they will even allow that). My husband has tickets for November so no problem, but won't have his AP until about the 30 day mark before our December trip, so he won't have a ticket to make reservations with until a month out. It is incrediby frustrating to think about. If they don't open up for buying tickets until after those who already have tickets can book a reservation then I might be SOL for our trip.



They aren't going to stop ticket sales for 6 months. Based on everything we have seen the proposed park reservation system and priority booking windows are probably just going to be tied to the opening since that's going to be a lot harder and they won't know how it works until they start doing it so they need to be cautious. Even if they continue the park reservation model/keep capacity down going forward, they will likely tweak the system to accommodate people in your circumstances. For example, I could see them move to a system where so long as someone in a party has a ticket they can make advance park reservations for any other people linked to their MDE profile so long as those people buy a ticket at some shorter window prior to their park reservation date. So if you could make park reservations 60 days out, so long as everyone else had tickets two weeks out or something you would be good.

This is why Disney is being somewhat non-committal on details because they know things are going to change going forward on a weekly or even daily basis. It's hard for those of us used to planning so far in advance, but that's just going to be how it is for awhile.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.
> 
> Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.


True, but many of Disney's problems are of their own making.  They decided to make everything as complicated as it became and in turn as hard to wind it all down.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t now how people can keep comparing Universal and Disney’s opening process.
> 
> Universal can basically just say, here’s the plan for inside the parks. We’re opening on X date. They have a small enough number of rooms that they can apparently guarantee entry, they don’t have the dining reservation problem, and they don’t have pre-booked fast passes. They very clearly have a lot less to worry about modifying and figuring out. They don’t have the same level of expectations from guests, and that’s not a slight against Universal, they are just not the same kind of dedicated vacation that Disney is for a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah it’s nice they can give all the answers, open faster, have things be seemingly less complex, but that isn’t because Disney is just sucking and falling behind Universal.


I think you are right. They are really different entities.  But I also think Disney’s poor communication and lack of forward thinking made it really easy to see UO as a valid back up and a better bet.  UO might not be as vast, but it is a viable alternate and the way Disney worked it turned a lot of people in that direction.


----------



## princesscinderella

AmberMV said:


> You have a Universal AP and didn't get an email to register for the early access?


Same here, I’m a preferred AP at universal and was supposed to be able to register at 1pm but didn’t get my e-mail til 2pm  We weren’t planning on going anyway because we are back to work and can’t go during the week. However it just goes to show that Universal doesn’t have it together any better than Disney right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> True, but many of Disney's problems are of their own making.  They decided to make everything as complicated as it became and in turn as hard to wind it all down.


Right .. when you let guests make dining reservations at 180 days .. and reservations to skip rides at 60 days out . .and reservations for all sorts of special paid events ... and have a ticketing system equally as complicated with X days, having to be used by a certain date with all sorts of special add-ons (like hoppers) .. throw in their very ill-conceived "Let's have everyone who got cancelled in March/April rebook with free dining in the summer).  Their own complications make unwinding this equally as complicated. They really had no choice but to hit the reset button. Frankly, I am surprised they just didn't hit the reset button on hotel reservations too .. but imagine the uproar then because of all sorts of "lost" discounts and the like.


----------



## Pickle Rick

MKEMSE said:


> Halloween parties won't be canceled (according to Caryle's previous tweet).



For now at least.  Looks like they are monitoring the situation.


----------



## AmberMV

Any guesses on when the "soft openings" start before July 11 public opening?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tjddis said:


> I’m booked this summer and I just got mine.  I think right now I am just hyper critical of all things WDW...lol



I think everyone is on edge about everything now - a lot built up over time and a lot just going on right now (in the theme park world and the world world)


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gottalovepluto said:


> I can’t imagine he denies Disney.
> 
> But then I couldn’t have imagined much about 2020
> [/QUOTE
> I agree if he denies Disney looks like they would be opening later not earlier. do not see anything that can make them open earlier


----------



## fla4fun

LSUmiss said:


> I thought about the peeing analogy with the 2 yr old requirement. If my 33.5 inch 2 yr old pees with no diaper, it wouldn’t go nearly as as high up as if an adult peed. By the same token, his droplets MIGHT reach your knee (if you were standing too close) which last I checked isn’t a way that we can get Covid. This is why so many ppl are upset about the masks b/c it’s reached a level of obsession, hysteria, and overall unreasonableness.


I agree with you so long as your child is walking or in a stroller.  But if you pick them up, carry them, or put them on your shoulders, that changes the picture completely.  I don’t envy any parent trying to get their child to comply though.  I know my sister would have been a handful at that age if she had to wear one.


----------



## Pickle Rick

AmberMV said:


> Any guesses on when the "soft openings" start before July 11 public opening?



I have no idea, but since two parks are opening four days before the other two, I wonder if the "soft openings" will be on different dates.  Maybe MK/AK four days before the 11th, and EC and DHS four days before the 15th?

I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SmittS

Yooperroo said:


> I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.





Eric Smith said:


> Same situation here.



Same.  My question remains - once activated, will the clock start while we're in this reservation period?  Need to find this out as it will be the yay or no if we'll visit anytime soon.


----------



## atricks

Just announced: All but two of  the Universal Hotels are opening up on June 2nd.

The phased reopening of the hotels will include Hard Rock Hotel, Loews Royal Pacific Resort, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort, Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort, Universal’s Aventura Hotel and Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites.

The only ones not opening is the Dockside which  stopped shut JUST before the grand opening in March and Portofino Bay Hotel

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...requently-asked-questions#hotels-and-packages


----------



## cakebaker

Tjddis said:


> I think you are right. They are really different entities.  But I also think Disney’s poor communication and lack of forward thinking made it really easy to see UO as a valid back up and a better bet.  UO might not be as vast, but it is a viable alternate and the way Disney worked it turned a lot of people in that direction.


 Without all the things that makes Disney different, they’re basically a park with rides and that’s how I look at Universal. If I were interested in just a park with rides, Universal would definitely be a viable, if not better option. I’m not, but I recognize I’m probably in the minority on that.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Any guesses on when the "soft openings" start before July 11 public opening?


My personal speculation: no earlier than July 5.


----------



## Pickle Rick

atricks said:


> All the Universal Hotels are opening up on June 2nd.
> 
> The phased reopening of the hotels will include Hard Rock Hotel, Loews Royal Pacific Resort, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort, Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort, Universal’s Aventura Hotel and Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites.
> 
> The only one not opening is the Dockside which  stopped shut JUST before the grand opening in March.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...requently-asked-questions#hotels-and-packages



Universal hotels are third party, so it looks like Loews hotels made the decision to open.


----------



## andyman8

atricks said:


> Just announced: All the Universal Hotels are opening up on June 2nd.
> 
> The phased reopening of the hotels will include Hard Rock Hotel, Loews Royal Pacific Resort, Loews Sapphire Falls Resort, Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort, Universal’s Aventura Hotel and Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Surfside Inn and Suites.
> 
> The only one not opening is the Dockside which  stopped shut JUST before the grand opening in March.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/we...requently-asked-questions#hotels-and-packages


PBH will also not be reopening initially.


----------



## mattpeto

Pickle Rick said:


> For now at least.  Looks like they are monitoring the situation.



Pandemics throw everything, especially leisure traveling out of whack.  This has been to a real time react and adjustment strategy with everything...



AmberMV said:


> Any guesses on when the "soft openings" start before July 11 public opening?



One month from today, June 29th for DVC members.  That's my guess.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> I think you are right. They are really different entities.  But I also think Disney’s poor communication and lack of forward thinking made it really easy to see UO as a valid back up and a better bet.  UO might not be as vast, but it is a viable alternate and the way Disney worked it turned a lot of people in that direction.


Please provide some examples of Universal's awesome communication.  I haven't seen any.  They made the announcement, that's about it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Any news from press conference?


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> My personal speculation: no earlier than July 5.



Agreed.  I don't see them doing anything prior to the 5th.  Right after July 4th would be perfect.  Hell, that was my original prediction for their opening date to the general public.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> My personal speculation: no earlier than July 5.



though would be a nice sentiment if they soft opened EPCOT on July 4th for CMs and did the 4th of July fireworks for them


----------



## bluecruiser

Yooperroo said:


> I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.


I got the email as well:


> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.


I have a DVC reservation in December, but I have absolutely NO tickets on my account.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

AmberMV said:


> Any guesses on when the "soft openings" start before July 11 public opening?


There might be something to that June 22 date, for EXTREMELY limited experiences. IE, snapping pictures on Main St and spinning on Dumbo (I just picked nostalgia, low touch, easy queue). 
Walk the animal trails and get a sampling of Flame Tree in a prix fix format akin to a catered lunch. 
A thank you for coming during official closures. And, even tough we’re not ready for even a limited reopen, you can walk the hallowed ground.


----------



## Yooperroo

SmittS said:


> Same.  My question remains - once activated, will the clock start while we're in this reservation period?  Need to find this out as it will be the yay or no if we'll visit anytime soon.


Yep. Same with us. I hope there's enough of us that they don't forget about how they are going to address our unique situations. But  not feeling too hopeful at this point in time. They have so much to deal with right now, I'm feeling we are going to get lost in the cracks.


----------



## vinotinto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I would love a confirmation from Disney that AP’s will be extended & we count as people with existing tickets. Or even an email that it won’t be extended so I can request my refund & move on.


Where does the rumor that they won’t extend expired APs originate?


----------



## BrianR

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Any news from press conference?


Nothing with regards to Disney other than talks with MLS and NBA for sports there.


----------



## Tjddis

chasgoose said:


> I think that's likely why Disney is taking it a lot more slowly now and being somewhat vague on specifics and details. They were too confident that things would be better faster when they originally rescheduled people and offered the free dining etc. so now they are trying to manage customer expectations and only promise what they think they can actually deliver.
> 
> It's kind of like the switch to backup boarding groups for RoTR. Initially they were handing out a free park hopper ticket and an anytime FP to anyone in a boarding group that didn't get called. When it became clear there was no way to accurately predict how many boarding groups would get on in a given day, they switched to the backup boarding group system with no guarantee of getting called (with the expectation that at least some of them would be).


You know I hear and appreciate what you are saying but what I don’t understand why it is being looked at as such a binary choice.  What I mean is they said closed tfn, and then started accepting reservations for 6/1.  Now I’ve worked in operations, on a much smaller scale of course, but you set expectations, establish a recovery date and then monitor.  You have a secondary date: if we get x by this date we will be on target for the restart.  When you don’t get x you re-elaviate the date, communicate an adjustment to the affected parties and try to reestablish a new opening date.  So on say May 1 (if not earlier) they pretty much knew 6/1 was a no go.  Close sales/reservations on that date.  You want to be coy and not tell people 6/1 is a no go?  Ok I guess.  But close the influx.  Then As we get to mid-May start to cancel ADRs as you know any reopennis going to cause pretty severe capacity limits.  Phase the cancellations over a few days, park at a time, resort restaurants whatever.  All he while OVER COMMUNICATE to your customers so they do not feel dumped on.  If I’m watching ADRs disappear due to understandable capacity limits when they cancel DDP I will probably be all onboard, who wants to pay for a plan when reservations are so limited.  Tell me that would not have been better received.


----------



## xuxa777

Pickle Rick said:


> Universal hotels are third party, so it looks like Loews hotels made the decision to open.


 You could book those hotels last week, for dates starting on June 2nd.  It was only made "official" through Universal recently.


----------



## KrissyD715

No email yet. Two reservations on the books for July, both with tickets and ddp.


----------



## Eric Smith

SmittS said:


> Same.  My question remains - once activated, will the clock start while we're in this reservation period?  Need to find this out as it will be the yay or no if we'll visit anytime soon.


I don't think you can activate remotely.  Since you'd have to be on site to activate, the clock would start on your first day in the park.  Just having the vouchers linked in MDE is enough for fast passes so I don't see a reason it would be any different.


----------



## hereforthechurros

It was said yesterday that they had frozen the reservation system completely meaning no cancellations either... can anyone confirm if they are still not allowing cancellations?


----------



## whiporee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think everyone is on edge about everything now - a lot built up over time and a lot just going on right now (in the theme park world and the world world)



Exactly. You think Minneapolis burning is just about the one guy? It's about all of it, three months of panic and fear looking for a release. Everyone is on edge, and since a lot of us spend a lot of time thinking about WDW, a lot of the outside-world stress spills over into WDW discussions. I see it on softball boards that used to be about the best way to keep girls cool between games but are now turning into mask referendums. We can't escape this stuff no matter where we go, and even the places we look to escape are drowning us in it. 

Here's the key point, though. We don't all agree. If COVID were Ebola and there were children bleeding from their eyes, none of this would be a conversation. But it's not. It's a virus that is deadly to small percentage of the population, but in a country of 350 million (or a world of 7 billion) even a small percentage is a huge number. We don't agree on WDW's ideas because we don't agree on anything about COVID. Not about how serious it is or how serious we should have taken it or how seriously we should take it in the near future. Not about the best practices to prevent its spread, or the reasonableness of what precautions. We don't agree about anything, so why would we agree about what WDW should do? 

That said, I don't know that WDW could have handled it much differently than they have. I think they targeted June 1, because none of us thought it would go this long. We weren't told it would go this long. And in early May, when it looked like June wouldn't happen, they scrapped half the summer. I think they planned to scrap the whole summer, but UO forced their hand into reopening. So now they are trying to find a way to do that, and accommodate the legitimate fear some people have while not overplaying the fear others don't have. It's a delicate balance, and I wish them well.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> My personal speculation: no earlier than July 5.


I think they go earlier.  I think they will do two days at each park and want to have time to make adjustments between each day at each park  and to have time to make adjustments before the opening.   I think the first soft opening will be almost three weeks before the public opening.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Approved.  As if there was any doubt.


----------



## LSUmiss

Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????
[/QUOTE]
I haven’t. We are booked 7/12-7/19 in Boulder Ridge on cash reservation. I have an AP that technically expires  7/14 & DH has valid park tickets linked.


----------



## mattpeto

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed.  I don't see them doing anything prior to the 5th.  Right after July 4th would be perfect.  Hell, that was my original prediction for their opening date to the general public.



Yeah you guys are probably right, but they already announced no fireworks anyway - so maybe July 4th could be in play.


----------



## Yooperroo

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think you can activate remotely.  Since you'd have to be on site to activate, the clock would start on your first day in the park.  Just having the vouchers linked in MDE is enough for fast passes so I don't see a reason it would be any different.


The question tho is, why should the clock start on our APs if they are activated during the reservation period, if other APs clocks will NOT resume during the reservation period (which is what is happening in Shanghai). Hardly seems fair that we shouldnt get that benefit simply because we weren't able to activate them when we wanted to due to our initial reservations being cancelled.


----------



## Raggou

Pickle Rick said:


> Universal hotels are third party, so it looks like Loews hotels made the decision to open.


Can confirm just got my email for my July4th-7th Universal trip 

*We’re excited to announce that Universal Orlando Resort will open select Universal Hotels beginning June 2nd, and guests staying in our resort hotels June 2nd – June 4th with a valid park ticket will be invited to visit the theme parks on June 3rd and 4th, prior to our public reopening on June 5th.
Your vacation package reservation remains in place and you do not need to take any action*


----------



## cakebaker

hereforthechurros said:


> It was said yesterday that they had frozen the reservation system completely meaning no cancellations either... can anyone confirm if they are still not allowing cancellations?


I just looked a minute ago and the cancellation option was back. I haven’t gone completely through it, just 1 reservation left I’ll keep for 
a bit, but it would appear to work.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Yooperroo said:


> I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.


We only have room reservations at this point and were going to buy annual passes again closer to trip date. We have no tickets, and we received the e-mail, too. It states:  "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time." WDW's bold type, not my addition here. Maybe they are just sending out mass e-mails to accounts with resort reservations.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hereforthechurros said:


> It was said yesterday that they had frozen the reservation system completely meaning no cancellations either... can anyone confirm if they are still not allowing cancellations?


Cancelled early this morning via TA for August recovery offer. They might give us whatever come back offer they provide to those affected, they might not. But with our need to get fresh e-cards, we couldn’t wait for whatever they decided to do. 
No word via MDE or e-mail regarding our Thanksgiving week trip. If daytime shows and some idea of MVMCP are running, along with somewhat lengthened hours and relaxed or eliminated mask requirements, we will hold those reservations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Please provide some examples of Universal's awesome communication.  I haven't seen any.  They made the announcement, that's about it.



The Universal vs Disney difference, people would be losing their minds if Disney didn’t officially announce hotel opening and plans for hotel guests until a week before official park opening.

When Universal does it it’s good communication.


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> Please provide some examples of Universal's awesome communication.  I haven't seen any.  They made the announcement, that's about it.


Well I didn’t really say anything about UOs communications.  I said Disney had poor communications.  But since you asked just getting their early open date out there Was enough for many, again in comparison to WDWs poor communication.  And did UO offer 2 for 1 ticket prices?   Thought I saw that.  In any case UO emerged as a viable alternative to many.  Disney’s continued missteps only validated that opinion for many.  Not me mind you.  I’m not going to any park right now.  But I get what people are thinking


----------



## Marissa227

LSUmiss said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????
> [/QUOTEI
> 
> I have not received an email yet. We have a package booked for Aug 23-28 at Fort Wilderness with park tickets and dining plan.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Pickle Rick said:


> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266442362512912386
> 
> Approved.  As if there was any doubt.



What is DanSG gonna post about now.  I think you just ruined his day.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> The Universal vs Disney difference, people would be losing their minds if Disney didn’t officially announce hotel opening and plans for hotel guests until a week before official park opening.
> 
> When Universal does it it’s good communication.



It's amazing how much leeway Disney fans give UO compared to WDW.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266436217408798729


----------



## Gentry2004

cakebaker said:


> I just looked a minute ago and the cancellation option was back. I haven’t gone completely through it, just 1 reservation left I’ll keep for
> a bit, but it would appear to work.



I also have the ability to cancel my room and ADR’s but not modify. I haven’t done it yet because I’m holding out hope that I will be allowed to move my room discount to a later date (or something comparable.) I don’t think that is likely to happen any more but no point in my cancelling until the week before checkin which for me is 8/14. I also don’t have tickets because I didn’t want to be out the money if we weren’t going. I wouldn’t have bought them until shortly before FP booking day anyway which would have been mid June.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

bluecruiser said:


> I got the email as well:
> 
> I have a DVC reservation in December, but I have absolutely NO tickets on my account.


same


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where do you see proof of that?





pasta said:


> Why would you get an email if you don’t have a reservation?


I cancelled my reservation a few days ago and still received the email last night.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> The Universal vs Disney difference, people would be losing their minds if Disney didn’t officially announce hotel opening and plans for hotel guests until a week before official park opening.
> 
> When Universal does it it’s good communication.


Well Disney still hasn't exactly announced their plans yet when it comes to that.  Let's see when we get word on which hotels are open or which are closed.


----------



## Tjddis

Raggou said:


> Can confirm just got my email for my July4th-7th Universal trip
> 
> *We’re excited to announce that Universal Orlando Resort will open select Universal Hotels beginning June 2nd, and guests staying in our resort hotels June 2nd – June 4th with a valid park ticket will be invited to visit the theme parks on June 3rd and 4th, prior to our public reopening on June 5th.
> Your vacation package reservation remains in place and you do not need to take any action*


That right there is WAY better than anything I’ve seen coming out of the House of Moise


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> And I think that’s really disgusting for a company that’s built for families. But more & more pre-Covid, I had been saying wdw is less of a place for ppl with young kids. So very disappointing to me, but I guess the writing is on the wall that we need to move on. I think it’s a dumb move imo b/c the next generation is where your next set of customers will come from. But lately Disney seems more concerned about short term prosperity.


They have been doing this for awhile. Going away from middle class families to the Wine Mom's with her kids. The ones that will pay high prices to please her kids.


----------



## Brianstl

Pickle Rick said:


> It's amazing how much leeway Disney fans give UO compared to WDW.



I think much of that leeway comes from the cost and planning required at one versus the other.  Disney has required much more of both from their guests, thus the much less leeway given.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> Well Disney still hasn't exactly announced their plans yet when it comes to that.  Let's see when we get word on which hotels are open or which are closed.



No they haven’t, yet their parks are opening over a month after UO’s parks and we do know some resorts are opening June 22 with way more lead time than UO gave.

I guess they’ve got until July 4th to be on UO’s timeline.


----------



## Mit88

Shams Charania (@ShamsCharania) Tweeted:
NBA commissioner Adam Silver and the league office informed Board of Governors that July 31 is a target date for return of season, sources tell @TheAthleticNBA @Stadium.


----------



## Krandor

im second week in sep on free dining recovery. no email on reservations or cancellation


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pickle Rick said:


> Approved.  As if there was any doubt.



part of me wanted to see the Disney Internet Community just explode if it came back that WDW's plan was not accepted


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> part of me wanted to see the Disney Internet Community just explode if it came back that WDW's plan was not accepted



Was there not enough chaos (and memes) last night for you?


----------



## Pickle Rick

TheMaxRebo said:


> part of me wanted to see the Disney Internet Community just explode if it came back that WDW's plan was not accepted



lol, if it were up to DeSantis he would want everything open tomorrow.  So it's obvious he was going to approve whatever Disney, UO, and SW wanted approved.


----------



## jbee

I have a room only reservation (rented DVC points) for my October trip... no tickets... and I got the email this morning.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> So let me ask you this (genuine question): how would you feel if Disney went ahead and canceled your resort reservation (if you don’t have one, pretend like you do) for late July today (even though the official extension has not been announced) with what you’re saying in mind? What about for August or September? At what point do you feel it would be too early for them to cancel your reservation?



I'm a hard one to ask of that, because myself personally, I would be fine with it. I won't travel to the US until the risk is much lower. And I think *that* is going to be the biggest determining factor in what you're trying to ask. I think people that are comfortable going and really wanted to still go will be upset. Those on the fence, that were just waiting to see how things go, probably won't be as upset.


----------



## jlwhitney

Pickle Rick said:


> lol, if it were up to DeSantis he would want everything open tomorrow.  So it's obvious he was going to approve whatever Disney, UO, and SW wanted approved.



I am not totally sure with him dragging his feet on phase 2.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Was there not enough chaos (and memes) last night for you?



And I expect more after 5:00 Charlie flies by to drop his bomb


----------



## Tiggr88

From an ESPN article, since the subject of NBA families has come up:

*Will family members be able to join players in Orlando?*
The NBA and the union are progressing on a plan that would allow for a limited number of family members in the bubble environment, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.
Conversations have centered on the timing of family arrivals at Walt Disney World Resort, which are likely to start once an initial wave of teams is eliminated and the number of people within the league's bubble decreases.
Family members would be subjected to the same safety and coronavirus testing protocols as everyone else living in the NBA's biosphere. Many players are eager to have family join them in Orlando, particularly those on contending teams who anticipate lengthy stays in the playoffs.


----------



## whiporee

This is purely speculation, but I'm bettting sometime in 2021, all of us who have trips cancelled because of this will get a nice offer from WDW. They won't do it until things clear up and get back to normal, but at the end of the day I think they pay us back in one form or another. 

Just a guess, but I'll bet it's coming in a year or so.


----------



## princesscinderella

One month from today said:


> though would be a nice sentiment if they soft opened EPCOT on July 4th for CMs and did the 4th of July fireworks for them


I am secretly hoping for this too!  We will be at VGF on the 4th as we are keeping our DVC reservation made at 11 mos, I would love to see fireworks from the boat dock there or on the poly beach!  We have park tickets in our account because we were given one day hoppers after the ROTR opening weekend constant breakdowns and getting escorted off the ride.  Not sure if we will use them if the parks are in a soft opening for DVC during that time.  I also got my email, but my dining reservations still show up in MDE.  I’m sure they will be gone soon though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

File this under if we don’t laugh we’d cry.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> The Universal vs Disney difference, people would be losing their minds if Disney didn’t officially announce hotel opening and plans for hotel guests until a week before official park opening.
> 
> When Universal does it it’s good communication.


I’ve been heavy handed on Disney for the past 24 hours, but UOR was starting to irritate me by being mum on their hotel situation. I was letting it slide personally because we don’t arrive until 8/1 and I figured they’d be open by then anyway. If we had an early to mid June trip planned I would have been chomping at the bit or, more likely, cancelled long before today. That level of uncertainty drives my type A neurons bonkers. 
Much like I’ve stated we would have rolled with quite a bit at Disney, we’re rolling with whatever we get from Universal. It feels like Disney is stripping away so much of its core experience after close of business, relying on their oddly loyal Twitter “reporter” base to disseminate the info that hurts.  Chapek was all over the news circuit after presentations were made and came across as arrogant and out of touch to their fan base, IMO.  Most of what they’re doing makes sense short term but scares me for how the dust will settle if they make a modicum of profit over the next 4 months. 
I still think CW opening was rushed in an effort to “beat Disney.”  Company owned shops, donuts, and 2 restaurants is hardly open.  And, we still don't know which attractions will even be open. Will my Express Pass being a Royal Pacific guest be valid?  If not, can I change my resort without penalty and without missing out on park entrance (because we really wanted to stay at Aventura but way back last fall Express on a two day stay was necessary)?  So, no, Universal isn’t mopping the floor with Disney by any means.


----------



## CastAStone

Pickle Rick said:


> Approved.  As if there was any doubt.


That's not possible a poster on these boards said last night that it wasn't going to be approved so it can't be.


----------



## Pickle Rick

whiporee said:


> This is purely speculation, but I'm bettting sometime in 2021, all of us who have trips cancelled because of this will get a nice offer from WDW. They won't do it until things clear up and get back to normal, but at the end of the day I think they pay us back in one form or another.
> 
> Just a guess, but I'll bet it's coming in a year or so.



Patience is definitely the key here, agreed.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Was there not enough chaos (and memes) last night for you?



wait till we get the Friday night info dump tonight.


----------



## Thailog

I have a stay at the B Resort booked for late September and I have _not _purchased theme park tickets yet. I _did_ receive the email last night.


----------



## Snowysmom

I would like to know how far in advance you can make the park reservations in the new system.  Is that info anywhere or it is coming soon?  Since they are changing the time frame for ADR's I wonder if they will do the same time frame for which park you can reserve.  I haven't read the entire thread, just scanned so forgive me if the info is here.  I have a trip for November and do not have tickets yet. I want to wait until I see how this all unfolds.  If it is 60 days then I have plenty of time to buy tickets.  If it is as soon as you can get into the new reservation system then I guess I will have to make a decision sooner.  LOL! Decisions!  Decisions!


----------



## JacknSally

Snowysmom said:


> I would like to know how far in advance you can make the park reservations in the new system.  Is that info anywhere or it is coming soon?  Since they are changing the time frame for ADR's I wonder if they will do the same time frame for which park you can reserve.  I haven't read the entire thread, just scanned so forgive me if the info is here.  I have a trip for November and do not have tickets yet. I want to wait until I see how this all unfolds.  If it is 60 days then I have plenty of time to buy tickets.  If it is as soon as you can get into the new reservation system then I guess I will have to make a decision sooner.  LOL! Decisions!  Decisions!



*We don't know yet. They haven't announced much of anything yet. Rumor from Remy is it will be a rolling 30-day window.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggr88 said:


> From an ESPN article, since the subject of NBA families has come up:
> 
> *Will family members be able to join players in Orlando?*
> The NBA and the union are progressing on a plan that would allow for *a limited number of family members* in the bubble environment, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.
> Conversations have centered on the timing of family arrivals at Walt Disney World Resort, which are likely to start once an initial wave of teams is eliminated and the number of people within the league's bubble decreases.
> Family members would be subjected to the same safety and coronavirus testing protocols as everyone else living in the NBA's biosphere. Many players are eager to have family join them in Orlando, particularly those on contending teams who anticipate lengthy stays in the playoffs.



can't wait for it to play out for larger families 

"alright kids, time to figure out which 2 of you get to come with us to Walt Disney World!"


----------



## chicagoshannon

Snowysmom said:


> I would like to know how far in advance you can make the park reservations in the new system.  Is that info anywhere or it is coming soon?  Since they are changing the time frame for ADR's I wonder if they will do the same time frame for which park you can reserve.  I haven't read the entire thread, just scanned so forgive me if the info is here.  I have a trip for November and do not have tickets yet. I want to wait until I see how this all unfolds.  If it is 60 days then I have plenty of time to buy tickets.  If it is as soon as you can get into the new reservation system then I guess I will have to make a decision sooner.  LOL! Decisions!  Decisions!


They said 60 days for ADR's so I would assume it would be 60 days or longer.  They don't want people making ADR"s and then not being able to get into that park.  Now when they'll start for the July 11 reservations is yet to be seen.


----------



## xuxa777

Tiggr88 said:


> From an ESPN article, since the subject of NBA families has come up:
> 
> *Will family members be able to join players in Orlando?*
> The NBA and the union are progressing on a plan that would allow for a limited number of family members in the bubble environment, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.
> Conversations have centered on the timing of family arrivals at Walt Disney World Resort, which are likely to start once an initial wave of teams is eliminated and the number of people within the league's bubble decreases.
> Family members would be subjected to the same safety and coronavirus testing protocols as everyone else living in the NBA's biosphere. Many players are eager to have family join them in Orlando, particularly those on contending teams who anticipate lengthy stays in the playoffs.



The fact that they will be playing and living under a "NBA biosphere or bubble" in August will be ridiculous. Our essential workers were not quarantined in a biosphere and a a signinficant portion of them are high risk as oppossed to the health of world class athletes. They will be playing football in Florida most likely and with some percentage of fans in August.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> can't wait for it to play out for larger families
> 
> "alright kids, time to figure out which 2 of you get to come with us to Walt Disney World!"



and be locked in the hotel and can’t go to the parks.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Krandor said:


> wait till we get the Friday night info dump tonight.





Krandor said:


> wait till we get the Friday night info dump tonight.


Yes - it will be worse than Thursday by traditional standards.  Friday night dump is normally reserved for the really bad stuff.  Who told us to buckle up???


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

LSUmiss said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


I haven’t. We are booked 7/12-7/19 in Boulder Ridge on cash reservation. I have an AP that technically expires  7/14 & DH has valid park tickets linked.
[/QUOTE]
We are booked in a DVC room 7/5-7/13 and I haven't received an email yet.  I keep checking my spam folder and nada.


----------



## Lewisc

Krandor said:


> and be locked in the hotel and can’t go to the parks.


Is there any doubt NBA will be renting out parks for private parties?


----------



## Krandor

Lewisc said:


> Is there any doubt NBA will be renting out parks for private parties?



It breaks the bubble they are trying to achieve. They are not there for a vacation but to work.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *We don't know yet. They haven't announced much of anything yet. Rumor from Remy is it will be a rolling 30-day window.*


I'm following Remy but can't find where he/she referenced that.  Was it on this thread?  Last night or today?  Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Is there any doubt NBA will be renting out parks for private parties?



Yes. Because there are many variables to account for when inviting people living in a “bubble environment” and having them interacting with CMs or surfaces that were also interacted with by day guests. 

Its either live in the bubble, or dont.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

whiporee said:


> This is purely speculation, but I'm bettting sometime in 2021, all of us who have trips cancelled because of this will get a nice offer from WDW. They won't do it until things clear up and get back to normal, but at the end of the day I think they pay us back in one form or another.
> 
> Just a guess, but I'll bet it's coming in a year or so.


Probably. But they need to do it to end prior to the 50th, or after celebrations end. The offer may appear in 2021 in an effort to bolster 2022.


----------



## SmittS

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think you can activate remotely.  Since you'd have to be on site to activate, the clock would start on your first day in the park.  Just having the vouchers linked in MDE is enough for fast passes so I don't see a reason it would be any different.


Yeah I meant clock starting when activating on-site.  SDL is keeping APs "frozen" during the reservation period, so I'd imagine we'd do the same thing here.  I'm not wanting my 1 year to start while we're under all these restrictions, so hope would be that we can activate but be under the same "frozen" status as currently active APs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lewisc said:


> Is there any doubt NBA will be renting out parks for private parties?


Yes. SO MUCH. It literally defeats the purpose of what they are doing. They would have to sterilize the theme park and the CMs operating the park would have to be part of the park bubble.


----------



## JacknSally

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I'm following Remy but can't find where he/she referenced that.  Was it on this thread?  Last night or today?  Thanks for any info you can provide!


*
It was this thread and either yesterday or the day before - I'm not doing so hot with timelines nowadays.  Sorry I'm not more helpful! I'll see if I can find it.*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Yes - it will be worse than Thursday by traditional standards.  Friday night dump is normally reserved for the really bad stuff.  Who told us to buckle up???



My guesses:
No park hopping 
Resort and ticket reservation doesn’t guarantee you can get a park reservation
Staggering arrival times to the park
List of attractions not opening 
No droid depot or lightsaber builds
Something weird like limits to ride share on property 
List of resorts not open
The new reservation system is the Genie thing and everybody’s gonna have to pay for it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> The fact that they will be playing and living under a "NBA biosphere or bubble" in August will be ridiculous. Our essential workers were not quarantined in a biosphere and a a signinficant portion of them are high risk as oppossed to the health of world class athletes. They will be playing football in Florida most likely and with some percentage of fans in August.



Probably a little too OT for this thread, and I’m not saying it’s right, but these athletes are worth way more as individuals to the NBA and their sponsors than most essential workers are to their companies. Lot of money in the line if there was an outbreak again.

They are not going to risk that happening again.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Has anybody thought perhaps the reason UO is opening so quickly has to do with them paying their team members 80% of their salary until May 31?  They’re paying out salaries with no park revenue coming in.  Any money they bring in now is a win.  Disney on the flip side furloughed their cast members.  So there’s no money going out for salaries (except executive) and they’d probably prefer to at least break even.  Maybe that’s why the delay since they don’t expect demand to be there quite yet.  And I really do feel for all of you with vacation plans.  It’s got to just be adding to the stress you're already under.  Hopefully things will improve by July and guidelines shift a bit.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> I thought about the peeing analogy with the 2 yr old requirement. If my 33.5 inch 2 yr old pees with no diaper, it wouldn’t go nearly as as high up as if an adult peed. By the same token, his droplets MIGHT reach your knee (if you were standing too close) which last I checked isn’t a way that we can get Covid. This is why so many ppl are upset about the masks b/c it’s reached a level of obsession, hysteria, and overall unreasonableness.


Obviously Disney is worried the 2 year old is gonna give the squirrels The Rona


----------



## SmittS

Tjddis said:


> That right there is WAY better than anything I’ve seen coming out of the House of Moise


That's less than 1 week notice.  We're over a month away from WDW opening!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> Yes. Because there are many variables to account for when inviting people living in a “bubble environment” and having them interacting with CMs or surfaces that were also interacted with by day guests.
> 
> Its either live in the bubble, or dont.


But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.


----------



## fla4fun

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes. SO MUCH. It literally defeats the purpose of what they are doing. They would have to sterilize the theme park and the CMs operating the park would have to be part of the park bubble.


I suppose they could do one big blowout party at the end to celebrate, after all the games are over.  Otherwise I don’t see any way to do it while maintaining their bubble.


----------



## Tjddis

xuxa777 said:


> The fact that they will be playing and living under a "NBA biosphere or bubble" in August will be ridiculous. Our essential workers were not quarantined in a biosphere and a a signinficant portion of them are high risk as oppossed to the health of world class athletes. They will be playing football in Florida most likely and with some percentage of fans in August.


I’m not sure what is ridiculous about it.  If one NBA player comes down with Covid it will spread through the league like wildfire due to the close proximity during games and in locker rooms.  The only business unit in worse shape then DCL and the parks is ESPN.  if they sell advertising for NBA playoff games and have to shut it down it will be a disaster.  And I think I missed what football is coming back in FLA in August with fans?  Not being snarky there, honestly had not heard that


----------



## Lord Fantasius

chasgoose said:


> For example, I could see them move to a system where so long as someone in a party has a ticket they can make advance park reservations for any other people linked to their MDE profile so long as those people buy a ticket at some shorter window prior to their park reservation date. So if you could make park reservations 60 days out, so long as everyone else had tickets two weeks out or something you would be good.


Unfortunately, this would be more ripe for abuse than the FP+ system is/was. For every one person that books it legitimately waiting for the rest of the party to get their tickets to use in a certain park, you're going to have 10 people block up as much as they can for their own convenience. Disney likes to develop their systems thinking everyone's "good" and will abide by the "intent" of the program/process/whatever or that everyone visiting Disney is thinking of others. Unfortunately, I've stood in too many lines and watched too many people abuse their "rights" that I get a bit shaded when Disney thinks people are going to be intelligent about anything and then has to run around trying to create patches when it starts being abused by a significant number of people (can we say "handicap tours"?) so quickly after its implemented. And yes, it's really only about 2% - 5% of the individuals that abuse the system, but it creates 90% of the problems and/or headaches for the rest of us, and then we all suffer.

Right now, what's causing the most stress and frustration with most of us is that Disney is not putting out anything or not being consistent about who they are sending the information to to know where we are standing.

Oh well, another Magical Disney day


----------



## andyman8

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.


My understanding is that the plan is to also have the CMs, both from WWoS and the hotel(s), in the bubble.


----------



## Tjddis

SmittS said:


> That's less than 1 week notice.  We're over a month away from WDW opening!


Ok I’ll give you that one


----------



## chad_1138

LSUmiss said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????




We have not.  We are booked July 5-17 at POP.  We had the Free DDP from January 2, so I'm really hoping we will be able to rebook later in July for the 35% off.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that the plan is to also have the CMs, both from WWoS and the hotel(s), also in the bubble.



This is what I remember reading at one point too. Maybe it came from you


----------



## Sandiz08

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.


The private events are probably happening after we leave the parks so that’s why some parks are closing early.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> My guesses:
> No park hopping
> Resort and ticket reservation doesn’t guarantee you can get a park reservation
> Staggering arrival times to the park
> List of attractions not opening
> No droid depot or lightsaber builds
> Something weird like limits to ride share on property
> List of resorts not open
> The new reservation system is the Genie thing and everybody’s gonna have to pay for it.


If park hopping is not allowed the EP restaurants are gonna stay closed for the long haul...


----------



## Pickle Rick

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Has anybody thought perhaps the reason UO is opening so quickly has to do with them paying their team members 80% of their salary until May 31?  They’re paying out salaries with no park revenue coming in.  Any money they bring in now is a win.  Disney on the flip side furloughed their cast members.  So there’s no money going out for salaries (except executive) and they’d probably prefer to at least break even.  Maybe that’s why the delay since they don’t expect demand to be there quite yet.  And I really do feel for all of you with vacation plans.  It’s got to just be adding to the stress you're already under.  Hopefully things will improve by July and guidelines shift a bit.



Absolutely a factor for sure.  They were paying full time TM's 80% of their salaries through the 31st of May.  Had they delayed their opening past the first week of June, they would either had to continue paying the full timers, or furlough them into an already broken unemployment system.  Part timers were furloughed though.  Don't know when they will be called back, assuming some of them haven't been called back already.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

vinotinto said:


> Where does the rumor that they won’t extend expired APs originate?


People on here with “sources”, as usual. It just makes me worry.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> Well I didn’t really say anything about UOs communications.  I said Disney had poor communications.  But since you asked just getting their early open date out there Was enough for many, again in comparison to WDWs poor communication.  And did UO offer 2 for 1 ticket prices?   Thought I saw that.  In any case UO emerged as a viable alternative to many.  Disney’s continued missteps only validated that opinion for many.  Not me mind you.  I’m not going to any park right now.  But I get what people are thinking


So you like it because Universal is opening earlier?  That doesn't say anything about how they communicated or how Disney communicated poorly.  Since you're not sure on the 2 for 1 tickets, that also doesn't lead to the conclusion that Universal's communications are better.  

I realize the grass is greener on the other side, but once you realize all that grass really has is Harry Potter you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Krandor

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.



not while a tream is still playing games. Once they are elimanated maybe move them and give them an offer but the reality is this is a business trip.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> If park hopping is not allowed the EP restaurants are gonna stay closed for the long haul...



People would need somewhere to eat on their scheduled Epcot day, won't they?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified

No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation. 

All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded. 

Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...


----------



## gottalovepluto

fla4fun said:


> I suppose they could do one big blowout party at the end to celebrate, after all the games are over.  Otherwise I don’t see any way to do it while maintaining their bubble.


I suspect as each team gets knocked out they can go do whatever they want once they check-out of their hotel. Most will probably want to get the heck out Orlando, lol, but some might have their families come join for a Disney-VIP style vacay upon leaving The Bubble.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> If park hopping is not allowed the EP restaurants are gonna stay closed for the long haul...



still need some food while drinking around the world.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

chad_1138 said:


> We have not.  We are booked July 5-17 at POP.  We had the Free DDP from January 2, so I'm really hoping we will be able to rebook later in July for the 35% off.


I haven't seen an official statement on the 35% off, what are the details on that?


----------



## Brianstl

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.


The plan is for the anyone working in the bubble to live in the bubble too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> People would need somewhere to eat on their scheduled Epcot day, won't they?


Yeah but how many TS restaurants is that gonna take? EP is a 1/2 day park if they don't have festivals or theaters or live entertainment...


----------



## Tjddis

ENJDisneyFan said:


> But even in the bubble they still won’t be completely isolated from outside contact.  There will be CMs working in the hotel, housekeeping, workers at WWOS.  They can limit contact but it won’t be perfect.  So I could see them doing a private event at the parks.


I thought there was talk that the cws assigned to them would have some sort of limitations (housing, testing) as well


----------



## Pickle Rick

Farro said:


> People would need somewhere to eat on their scheduled Epcot day, won't they?



Since EC is opening the latest, it's obvious it's because of dining.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sandiz08 said:


> The private events are probably happening after we leave the parks so that’s why some parks are closing early.



I would be very surprised. They’re closing when they’re closing for reasons unrelated to the NBA IMO.

Something bigger may happen after the season ends or players from individual teams May visit the parks after they’re eliminated.


----------



## Pickle Rick

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah but how many TS restaurants is that gonna take? EP is a 1/2 day park if they don't have festivals or theaters or live entertainment...



Since the other parks are closing earlier, and in the case of AK and MK, three and two hours earlier, some people may try to hop over to EC for dinner.


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I haven't seen an official statement on the 35% off, what are the details on that?



we don’t know. My ta is saying she thinks the deal is 35% off to keep existing reservation. Basically trade free dining for 35% but isn’t sure yet. Obviously very crazy right now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified
> 
> No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation.
> 
> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.
> 
> Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...


those actually sound pretty realistic


----------



## Eric Smith

Tiggr88 said:


> From an ESPN article, since the subject of NBA families has come up:
> 
> *Will family members be able to join players in Orlando?*
> The NBA and the union are progressing on a plan that would allow for a limited number of family members in the bubble environment, sources told ESPN on Wednesday.
> Conversations have centered on the timing of family arrivals at Walt Disney World Resort, which are likely to start once an initial wave of teams is eliminated and the number of people within the league's bubble decreases.
> Family members would be subjected to the same safety and coronavirus testing protocols as everyone else living in the NBA's biosphere. Many players are eager to have family join them in Orlando, particularly those on contending teams who anticipate lengthy stays in the playoffs.


That makes sense.  The NBA playoffs take forever if they keep to the normal schedule.  They're like 2 months long.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Pickle Rick said:


> Since the other parks are closing earlier, and in the case of AK and MK, three and two hours earlier, some people may try to hop over to EC for dinner.



Just read park hoppers are being converted to base tickets..  no hopping


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> we don’t know. My ta is saying she thinks the deal is 35% off to keep existing reservation. Basically trade free dining for 35% but isn’t sure yet. Obviously very crazy right now.



That would make a lot of sense. I really think people need to wait and see before pitchforks are drawn.

Of course people are convinced Disney was just trying to screw people by getting them to book at rack rate and then pull the DDP, so maybe not to them.


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read park hoppers are being converted to base tickets..  no hopping



Knew it was coming but that's horrible.

If they don't have some kind of opportunity for hopping by next year we would have to think about if we want to change the way we vacation at Disney or just skip Disney altogether.


----------



## Eric Smith

Snowysmom said:


> I would like to know how far in advance you can make the park reservations in the new system.  Is that info anywhere or it is coming soon?  Since they are changing the time frame for ADR's I wonder if they will do the same time frame for which park you can reserve.  I haven't read the entire thread, just scanned so forgive me if the info is here.  I have a trip for November and do not have tickets yet. I want to wait until I see how this all unfolds.  If it is 60 days then I have plenty of time to buy tickets.  If it is as soon as you can get into the new reservation system then I guess I will have to make a decision sooner.  LOL! Decisions!  Decisions!


I would guess that it would be along the same timeframe if not even farther out.  Last night, my wife and I did discuss potentially limiting our table service dining to resorts and Disney Springs if we can't reserve parks before we reserve dining.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if they’re going to convert all hoppers out there. Some are valid until late 2021.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> That would make a lot of sense. I really think people need to wait and see before pitchforks are drawn.
> 
> Of course people are convinced Disney was just trying to screw people by getting them to book at rack rate and then pull the DDP, so maybe not to them.



thst is why I’m not cancelling free dining sep reservstion yet. Going to wait and see what happens. I doubt I’ll go without free dining but if there is an offer for that trip or future trip want to get them and consider whatever it is.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified
> 
> No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation.
> 
> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.
> 
> Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...


If this plays out like yesterday it's accurate. Some TAs got the notification about the Disney changes hours before most of the TAs were notified, maybe those that book the international groups are getting the communications first?

This wasn't entirely unexpected after they pulled all CL rooms from booking.

Base tickets is more complicated, many people aren't going during this limited offering masked up period so why would they force refunds on them- unless they're getting rid of park hopping for until Sept 2021... but on the bright side they won't have any customers left by then so maybe they'll bring park hopping back?    ...and how will APs take no park hopping? Swimmingly I'm sure....


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Knew it was coming but that's horrible.
> 
> If they don't have some kind of opportunity for hopping by next year we would have to think about if we want to change the way we vacation at Disney or just skip Disney altogether.



Same.   We always buy hoppers & we always do a split stay.  Any other way would be like a step backwards to the way it was long ago.


----------



## Eric Smith

Lewisc said:


> Is there any doubt NBA will be renting out parks for private parties?


They won't, the players will probably be locked down to the hotel and WWoS


----------



## Eric Smith

SmittS said:


> Yeah I meant clock starting when activating on-site.  SDL is keeping APs "frozen" during the reservation period, so I'd imagine we'd do the same thing here.  I'm not wanting my 1 year to start while we're under all these restrictions, so hope would be that we can activate but be under the same "frozen" status as currently active APs.


Oh, sorry.  I misunderstood your question.  I could see it going either way.


----------



## cakebaker

Pickle Rick said:


> It's amazing how much leeway Disney fans give UO compared to WDW.


Not directed right at me but.....I actually don’t care about Universal and how they handle anything means nothing  to me. I don’t think there’s an argument to be made but that they have far superior thrill rides.  I also haven’t given them 10’s of thousands of dollars over the past 35 years or so. You really don’t know me, you have no clue how loyal a guest and how much I have defended them over the years I’ve been on these boards. But despite what I’ve been told a million times, I am not blind to their faults. I suspect a lot of those dissatisfied now  are much like me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Knew it was coming but that's horrible.
> 
> If they don't have some kind of opportunity for hopping by next year we would have to think about if we want to change the way we vacation at Disney or just skip Disney altogether.


The mind boggles. They have the IT infrastructure in place to allow people to reserve two parks (Disneyland AP FlexPass) guess the math is just too daunting *eyeroll*


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> So you like it because Universal is opening earlier?  That doesn't say anything about how they communicated or how Disney communicated poorly.  Since you're not sure on the 2 for 1 tickets, that also doesn't lead to the conclusion that Universal's communications are better.
> 
> I realize the grass is greener on the other side, but once you realize all that grass really has is Harry Potter you'll be sorely disappointed.


I really don’t need or appreciate your pontification.  You completely missed my point in your rush to I don’t know, come off as smarter than me   
my original post said people saw UO as a viable alternative to WDW.  I’ve been fairly explicit in terms of Disney’s poor communication and handling of this situation.  By comparison if UO had put out a release that said “Duh, we’re open” it would have been better in comparison.  Never been to UO.  Not going to UO.  But many people looking for a vacation right now are switching over in large part due to their dissatisfaction with WDW.  Got it?  Have a nice day.  No condescending response is needed.


----------



## Violetspider

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified
> 
> No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation.
> 
> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.
> 
> Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...


Well, if no park hopping is the case (which I understand) and they begin to refund the difference to ticket holders I hope they don't forget about the out of state AP Platinums. They've jacked the price up so high on those in the last two years and now one of the biggest perks (second line item) is being removed? Dang!

*Disney Platinum Pass*

Admission for a year to all 4 theme parks (No blockout dates)
Visit more than one theme park on the same day
Includes Disney PhotoPass downloads*
Up to 20% off on select dining
Up to 20% off select merchandise in store
Standard theme park parking


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> If this plays out like yesterday it's accurate. Some TAs got the notification about the Disney changes hours before most of the TAs were notified, maybe those that book the international groups are getting the communications first?
> 
> This wasn't entirely unexpected after they pulled all CL rooms from booking.
> 
> Base tickets is more complicated, many people aren't going during this limited offering masked up period so why would they force refunds on them- unless they're getting rid of park hopping for until Sept 2021... but on the bright side they won't have any customers left by then so maybe they'll bring park hopping back?    ...and how will APs take no park hopping? Swimmingly I'm sure....



Going to be “interesting” for sure.


----------



## jlwhitney

Violetspider said:


> Well, if no park hopping is the case (which I understand) and they begin to refund the difference to ticket holders I hope they don't forget about the out of state AP Platinums. They've jacked the price up so high on those in the last two years and now one of the biggest perks (second line item) is being removed? Dang!
> 
> *Disney Platinum Pass*
> 
> Admission for a year to all 4 theme parks (No blockout dates)
> Visit more than one theme park on the same day
> Includes Disney PhotoPass downloads*
> Up to 20% off on select dining
> Up to 20% off select merchandise in store
> Standard theme park parking



That applies to silver and up passes, so yes very annoying.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> Well, if no park hopping is the case (which I understand) and they begin to refund the difference to ticket holders I hope they don't forget about the out of state AP Platinums. They've jacked the price up so high on those in the last two years and now one of the biggest perks (second line item) is being removed? Dang!
> 
> *Disney Platinum Pass*
> 
> Admission for a year to all 4 theme parks (No blockout dates)
> Visit more than one theme park on the same day
> Includes Disney PhotoPass downloads*
> Up to 20% off on select dining
> Up to 20% off select merchandise in store
> Standard theme park parking



I will take whatever I can get for out of state platinum AP’s. We used ours for 6 whole days


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> still need some food while drinking around the world.


Popcorn stands! Problem solved as cheap as possible!!


----------



## jrsharp21

On topic of the NBA bubble. Yesterday, one of the insiders on ESPN radio said that the media coming to "the bubble" will be forced to stay inside. Once they are there, they are in for the long haul or once they leave, they cannot return. NBA can enforce that. On the flip side, one of the hold ups right now is figuring out if the NBA has the right to force the players to stay in the bubble. The NBAPA is very much pro player and against the NBA telling their players what they can and can't do. So right now the NBA is looking into the current labor agreement to see if they can control the player's activities while they are Disney World or if they can only suggest players to stay inside the bubble.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah but how many TS restaurants is that gonna take? EP is a 1/2 day park if they don't have festivals or theaters or live entertainment...


At best. Low crowds riding Soarin’, Land, MS, TT (if not down), Frozen and 3 Caballeros. Limited capacity in shops of WS if open. No way they open every bar and eating establishment throughout the park for that experience. Also, you get the chance to look at construction walls and dream of coming back eventually for Rat and GotG. 
Honestly, of all the rumors that should have happened, leaving EPCoT closed for a little while to speed up construction without guests would have been a good use of what income the parks can generate. 
People would have still come for Slinky, SW:GE, and everything MK and AK have to offer in even a limited capacity through the end of the year.


----------



## Farro

Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.

I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> That applies to silver and up passes, so yes very annoying.


Could be no park hopping for the duration of the phased reopening so if APs are technically working then there's nothing to refund.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

It seems I have been unsuccessful in trying to keep up with this thread while working. Have I missed info on a soft opening? Is there one rumored or announced? I see, either way, dates are not known yet.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Krandor said:


> we don’t know. My ta is saying she thinks the deal is 35% off to keep existing reservation. Basically trade free dining for 35% but isn’t sure yet. Obviously very crazy right now.



I called Disney and this is what they told me also but she did not know what the discount would be but it would be for the current reservation not for one that is rebooked.  She also said it was for the people that took the recovery package.   I told her we had the bounceback free dining and she did not know what would be offered for that.


----------



## jrsharp21

DGsAtBLT said:


> I will take whatever I can get for out of state platinum AP’s. We used ours for 6 whole days



I hear ya. I bought mine Marathon Weekend with the plans of at least 4 trips this year. So I have used it for 3 days and not sure when I will be back.


----------



## Krandor

jrsharp21 said:


> On topic of the NBA bubble. Yesterday, one of the insiders on ESPN radio said that the media coming to "the bubble" will be forced to stay inside. Once they are there, they are in for the long haul or once they leave, they cannot return. NBA can enforce that. On the flip side, one of the hold ups right now is figuring out if the NBA has the right to force the players to stay in the bubble. The NBAPA is very much pro player and against the NBA telling their players what they can and can't do. So right now the NBA is looking into the current labor agreement to see if they can control the player's activities while they are Disney World or if they can only suggest players to stay inside the bubble.



if nbapl doesn’t agree on bubble season isn’t happening.


----------



## StephenM84

If you take park hopping away from my AP I better get a refund on the difference or at least a certain amount of free park passes to use before they restart the AP clock.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> ...leaving EPCoT closed for a little while to speed up construction without guests would have been a good use of what income the parks can generate...


Better use of income: halt construction and put those exec salaries back  up there where they belong


----------



## Violetspider

jlwhitney said:


> That applies to silver and up passes, so yes very annoying.


Wow, I'm not familiar with the in state passes. With that said, I think they will have to come up with something if that many passes are affected.


----------



## cakebaker

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified
> 
> No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation.
> 
> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.
> 
> Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...



 It’s like they aren’t even trying to give some semblance of the old experience. Bare bones, take it or leave it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.
> 
> I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.



Maybe it’s not just the food, but all the services CL can book for you and arrange being non existent right now. I guess they could book park days for you and then dining.

Maybe it’s like the DDP speculation, where they don’t feel like they can provide the value they normally can for CL so they’re just cutting it to save the aggravation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> It seems I have been unsuccessful in trying to keep up with this thread while working. Have I missed info on a soft opening? Is there one rumored or announced? I see, either way, dates are not known yet.


Dates are known. You've missed a lot, WDW has changed everything about WDW pretty much. But rteetz has you covered here with all the re-opening news, none of the chatter.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...n-theme-parks-reopen-soft-openings-confirmed/


----------



## Krandor

StephenM84 said:


> If you take park hopping away from my AP I better get a refund on the difference or at least a certain amount of free park passes to use before they restart the AP clock.



if the period of time isn’t counting against your 365 days of your ap why should they have to do that as well?


----------



## SaintsManiac

People wanted Disney open, but don’t like how they are doing it? Same as reopening the economy I guess.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.
> 
> I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.


It won't be possible to fit the normal amount of people in the CL lounges.  I think they did it to avoid a bunch of angry CL guests taking it out on cast members.  Anyone paying CL prices is more likely to get irate if the experience is not up to their standards.


----------



## Brianstl

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read a post over on the Club Level thread that was cut & pasted from a travel agent - take it with a grain of salt..   not sure it’s been verified
> 
> No club Level services - the difference in price to be credited back to the guest on their reservation.
> 
> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.
> 
> Friday got a jump on us with its news dump...


It will be interesting to see for what time period this will impact.  The club level thing will, also, add another very small point problem for DVC.


----------



## NoTime42

gottalovepluto said:


> The mind boggles. They have the IT infrastructure in place to allow people to reserve two parks (Disneyland AP FlexPass) guess the math is just too daunting *eyeroll*


It’s probably the $ side, and a little bit of Infrastructure.   They may rather sell another unique ticket for limited admissions then let a single guest take both spots.
Hopping also adds load to limited transportation systems.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> People wanted Disney open, but don’t like how they are doing it? Same as reopening the economy I guess.



I would not be happy with losing park hopping. I get why, but I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Violetspider

gottalovepluto said:


> Could be no park hopping for the duration of the phased reopening so if APs are technically working then there's nothing to refund.


Yeah, if they don't start the clock on my new AP during the week we have scheduled now at the end of July (still phased reopening presumably) then yes, I'd be fine with that. Somehow I don't think that's going to be the case though. I don't think their going to just let me have 6 free days in the parks if that's what you were eluding to? Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## Pickle Rick

cakebaker said:


> Not directed right at me but.....I actually don’t care about Universal and how they handle anything means nothing  to me. I don’t think there’s an argument to be made but that they have far superior thrill rides.  I also haven’t given them 10’s of thousands of dollars over the past 35 years or so. You really don’t know me, you have no clue how loyal a guest and how much I have defended them over the years I’ve been on these boards. But despite what I’ve been told a million times, I am not blind to their faults. I suspect a lot of those dissatisfied now  are much like me.



Fair enough.  I personally believe WDW is doing the best they can considering the situation.  I'm not blinded to their faults either.  I also realize that re-opening WDW is much more complex than re-opening UO.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I would not be happy with losing park hopping. I get why, but I wouldn't like it.



It is temporary to get open with the increasing pressure some here think they caved to. If people want them open they had to know there would be sacrifices.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...n-theme-parks-reopen-soft-openings-confirmed/


Hopefully the limitation doesn't apply if you have a resort stay.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> It is temporary to get open with the increasing pressure some here think they caved to. If people want them open they had to know there would be sacrifices.



Well sure, but you don't have to like them!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.
> 
> I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.


This one makes sense, IMO. Don’t know how big the lounges are, honestly, but they would require extra staffing and monitoring that just isn’t going to be feasible in a limited capacity opening. 
Club Level is a huge profit margin item, to be sure, so I’d expect it back ASAP, maybe by Christmas season or even before. 
And, maybe they’re hoping it’s one more cut that forces another level of people to bow out for the time being. 
Each one of these cuts is another tipping point for some quantity of guests, and I really think that’s what they (and the Governor, tbh) want.
Gives Floridians and maybe the immediately neighboring states something to do for a long weekend as they sort it all out. Just pray that sooner rather than later it makes sense for me to come from the west again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> It’s like they aren’t even trying to give some semblance of the old experience. Bare bones, take it or leave it.


Disney seems to have one very big head that they don't need to make money. c'est la vie. It works as long as it doesn't. Amazon went a lot of time not making money!

Maybe all the extra business UOR will get will give them the funds to get back to building the new theme park faster!!! (I'm very excited for that!)

Fun fact: UOR is still selling CL rooms with continental breakfast and evening beer & wine at RPR so they appear to have figured out how to salvage their more expensive rooms...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> People wanted Disney open, but don’t like how they are doing it? Same as reopening the economy I guess.



Yep. You (general) wanted them open as fast as possible during a pandemic, this is it! It’ll be kinda messy, kinda sad, kinda frustrating, but hopefully at least a good time for those who go.

Disney seems to be making sure people are going with eyes wide open and are under no illusion that this is going to be like a typical trip.


----------



## MrsSmith07

cakebaker said:


> It’s like they aren’t even trying to give some semblance of the old experience. Bare bones, take it or leave it.



I think that's all by design. I truly think their goal is to only have those die hards that come so much they won't complain about the scaled down version. They keep pushing that line to see where you'll throw in the flag. I know they want business, but while they're uncertain what they can provide, they don't want to taint your memories. If this was a huge once in a while trip for a family, they would 100% prefer them to cancel and come back so the magic is where they feel it should be.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it’s not just the food, but all the services CL can book for you and arrange being non existent right now. I guess they could book park days for you and then dining.
> 
> Maybe it’s like the DDP speculation, where they don’t feel like they can provide the value they normally can for CL so they’re just cutting it to save the aggravation.



 Having stayed CL, the only real perk regarding booking was the 90 day FP. They can’t book anything that I can’t do myself, they pull from the same inventory. 

I’m going to guess most people are like me and it’s the food and beverages they offer that make the difference and they could have modified to accomplish something of near equal value, but that would take a little effort and desire to do so. Neither seem to be plentiful at WDW right now. 

Chances are, a lot of those resorts won’t be open, so the easiest path is just to pull it.


----------



## xuxa777

Tjddis said:


> I’m not sure what is ridiculous about it.  If one NBA player comes down with Covid it will spread through the league like wildfire due to the close proximity during games and in locker rooms.  The only business unit in worse shape then DCL and the parks is ESPN.  if they sell advertising for NBA playoff games and have to shut it down it will be a disaster.  And I think I missed what football is coming back in FLA in August with fans?  Not being snarky there, honestly had not heard that



All NBA players that tested positive have recovered fully with little or no symptoms, so pretty much like the flu, the flu bug has gone through teams in previous years, not much different. They will be tested everyday, isolate the player and keep playing, already doing that in soccer. This will be better than previous season when they didn't test for the flu. They will not shut down the games is a player tests positive.

NFL preseason is in August. All indications is the NFL wants to start on time. States are already letting pro sports with fans starting Monday, see Texas. Florida is doing just as well and by July I have no doubt Desantis will allow fans at least at 25% capacity. More in August. 

that said if they do play in Disney, players will be able to go to the parks by then


----------



## Mal6586

Eric Smith said:


> Hopefully the limitation doesn't apply if you have a resort stay.


Exactly! Us out of state APs aren’t usually just in town for a day or two!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> Yeah, if they don't start the clock on my new AP during the week we have scheduled now at the end of July (still phased reopening presumably) then yes, I'd be fine with that. Somehow I don't think that's going to be the case though. I don't think their going to just let me have 6 free days in the parks if that's what you were eluding to? Maybe I misunderstood?


They are letting Shanghai AP holders basically have free access to the parks through their limited opening. They can go with a reservation, but the clock won't start again on their APs until they are fully open.


----------



## alison228

so sorry if this was already asked but can someone clarify if the 35% off is only for those that got the free dining plan offer? Or is this being offered to anyone that was affected by the closures prior to their announced opening date? my res was 6/21-27 and i cancelled it myself when i heard they wouldn’t be open by those dates.


----------



## cakebaker

MrsSmith07 said:


> I think that's intentional. I truly think their goal is to only have those die hards that come so much they won't complain about the scaled down version. They keep pushing that line to see where you'll throw in the flag. I know they want business, but while they're uncertain what they can provide, they don't want to taint your memories. If this was a huge once in a while trip for a family, they would 100% prefer them to cancel and come back so the magic is where they feel it should be.



If they didn’t want to taint my memories, they’ve already failed. I think I qualify as a die hard with close to 20 trips made, or at least a former die hard.  I do think they are doing everything they can to deter guests from coming. Clearly. But, that’s certainly not what Chapek said in his CNBC interview.


----------



## andyman8

Genuine question: is there anyone on this thread that has decided not to go forward with their trip because of Disney canceling FP+s and ADRs?

I’m not talking about because of limited park hours, no nighttime spectaculars, no parades, no characters, etc... I’m asking about people who were okay with that but drew the line at these cancellations.


----------



## OKWFan88

As an out of state AP holder (live in CO) I don't know how to feel. I'm happy we have dates but sadly they don't work for my family situation. I upgraded my park ticket to a Platinum Pass in Dec 2019 on my last day of vacation. We had planned on going at least three times to Disney World but I have yet to use it after I upgraded as the three reservations we had are now cancelled, (March/June/early July) as parks were and still will be closed. I am hoping we can try again in Nov or Dec but not sure if we can get that time off work. If we won't be able to visit at all in 2020, I wish there was an option to just be refunded what I paid for the upgraded Platinum Pass but that isn't an option at this point.


----------



## chad_1138

alison228 said:


> so sorry if this was already asked but can someone clarify if the 35% off is only for those that got the free dining plan offer? Or is this being offered to anyone that was affected by the closures prior to their announced opening date? my res was 6/21-27 and i cancelled it myself when i heard they wouldn’t be open by those dates.


This is what we've seen:

Guests who booked resort hotel reservations with a Free Dining package for dates between May 28, 2020 and September 26, 2021 will receive an automatic cancellation of their Disney Pining Plan. These guests will be able to rebook their vacation for a later date with a 35% room discount instead.


----------



## Joe in VA

Desantis stated on Outkick radio this morning that NBA players should not be in a bubble at WDW.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Fun fact: UOR is still selling CL rooms with continental breakfast and evening beer & wine at RPR so they appear to have figured out how to salvage their more expensive rooms...



 It’s not rocket science to figure it out.


----------



## Stewa646

I wonder if my package booked through Costco for July 19th-25th with 5 day parkhopper will just be cancelled or not since its a 3rd party. I have everything registered in MDE, and my tickets got extended to September 2021. However if they are doing the converting all park hopper tickets to single day ones, i wonder how they would handle refunding 3rd party package refunds like that. The waiting game continues


----------



## MrsSmith07

cakebaker said:


> If they didn’t want to taint my memories, they’ve already failed. I think I qualify as a die hard with close to 20 trips made, or at least a former die hard.  I do think they are doing everything they can to deter guests from coming. Clearly.


From what you've been through with Disney, I can totally see why they aren't your favorite. I really hate that you got such a raw deal in all of this. I hope they are able to make it right sooner than later.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Joe in VA said:


> Desantis stated on Outkick radio this morning that NBA players should not be in a bubble at WDW.



"Should not" or "will not"?


----------



## Violetspider

gottalovepluto said:


> They are letting Shanghai AP holders basically have free access to the parks through their limited opening. They can go with a reservation, but the clock won't start again on their APs until they are fully open.


If that's the case for us then I'm good! My AP isn't in progress yet though. It will be initiated on July 28th. Just wonder how it would work? If they start the clock after the phased opening then I'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> It’s not rocket science to figure it out.


Apparently it is to them


----------



## JPM4

I’m an out of state passholder who could in theory easily go down for this preview. I have banked miles however I would need the resorts to be open in order to pull this off. I would def go down for like 2 nights for this. Here’s hoping they make a resort statement sooner than later


----------



## andyman8

Pickle Rick said:


> "Should not" or "will not"?


I don’t think he gets to make that decision...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> If that's the case for us then I'm good! My AP isn't in progress yet though. It will be initiated on July 28th. Just wonder how it would work? If they start the clock after the phased opening then I'll be happy as a clam.


No one knows. Few people here have ended up happy as clams though so I wouldn't get too excited yet...


----------



## Pickle Rick

andyman8 said:


> I don’t think he gets to make that decision...



Yep, he's giving his opinion.


----------



## xuxa777

Pickle Rick said:


> "Should not" or "will not"?


I imagine it was should not and I agree with him


----------



## gottalovepluto

Joe in VA said:


> Desantis stated on Outkick radio this morning that NBA players should not be in a bubble at WDW.


Well if he's annoyed at Disney for not opening faster then I can see why he'd like to see that NBA housing revenue go elsewhere...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.
> 
> I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.


I’ve done CL several times and I understand what you’re saying.  Part of being CL is the personal service you get with planning for tickets, tours, DME, fast passes, dining and pretty much any special room requests.  As many of these will be limited it’s probably not worth the extra expense.  The food and drinks could be served out with social distancing in place but it won’t  be the same experience.  Plus they have viewing for the fireworks which are now cancelled.  I actually enjoyed concierge on the Disney cruises more than at the hotels.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Shams Charania (@ShamsCharania) Tweeted:
> NBA commissioner Adam Silver and the league office informed Board of Governors that July 31 is a target date for return of season, sources tell @TheAthleticNBA @Stadium.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266445710196695040


Maybe this is why Disney decided to push up reopening?


Bibbobboo2u said:


> I'm following Remy but can't find where he/she referenced that.  Was it on this thread?  Last night or today?  Thanks for any info you can provide!


I can vouch 30 day rolling was mentioned as well. But obviously not official yet!


----------



## Pickle Rick

gottalovepluto said:


> Well if he's annoyed at Disney for not opening faster then I can see why he'd like to see that NBA housing revenue go elsewhere...



Doubt it.  He wants the NBA to play at WDW because it's in FL.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

gottalovepluto said:


> No one knows. Few people here have ended up happy as clams though so I wouldn't get too excited yet...


The hits keep coming from WDW.  I wouldn't be surprised if AP start ticking July 11.  They've clearly decided to take a bath right now and get all the unpleasant stuff out of the way at once.


----------



## JacknSally

*Has this been shared yet? Sorry if it has, I stepped away for a minute again, and apparently at all the wrong times today.   


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266456924863725568

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266457711086100488*


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Apparently it is to them


It is almost like they are looking for ways to punish people for wanting WDW open.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sorry another double post


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Genuine question: is there anyone on this thread that has decided not to go forward with their trip because of Disney canceling FP+s and ADRs?
> 
> I’m not talking about because of limited park hours, no nighttime spectaculars, no parades, no characters, etc... I’m asking about people who were okay with that but drew the line at these cancellations.



I've seen the opposite. People who actually have trips and are keeping them despite the other unpleasant aspects seem to be kinda happy they can tour like the 90's. In theory, anyways. Hopefully the virtual queues don't impact on that too much.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> It is almost like they are looking for ways to punish people for wanting WDW open.



Oh dear lord I hope you’re kidding.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Genuine question: is there anyone on this thread that has decided not to go forward with their trip because of Disney canceling FP+s and ADRs?
> 
> I’m not talking about because of limited park hours, no nighttime spectaculars, no parades, no characters, etc... I’m asking about people who were okay with that but drew the line at these cancellations.


If I had planned on going I would be fine with it but I'd die in July or Aug so I'm out for those months. I'd consider a fall trip without FP+ and ADRs before 60 days. But, I'm used to Disneyland planning and ADRs at 60 days sounds absolutely ideal to me lol.

No park hopping is a deal breaker. No TS is a deal breaker. Limited hotels might be a deal breaker depending on what's on offer. (I'm assuming masks will morph down to recommended in a few months...)


----------



## tlmadden73

cakebaker said:


> If they didn’t want to taint my memories, they’ve already failed. I think I qualify as a die hard with close to 20 trips made, or at least a former die hard.  I do think they are doing everything they can to deter guests from coming. Clearly. But, that’s certainly not what Chapek said in his CNBC interview.


It seems like it .. why open if you can't be open for the reasons people LIKE your product?  People are putting up with masks and social distancing in grocery stores and restaurants because .. well .. we HAVE to eat. We don't HAVE to go to a theme park.

Disney without meet and greets, fireworks, park hopping, flexibility, etc. just isn't a product a lot may not want to consume.

Just like I saw a news story on Chick Fil-A. When they resume dine-in operations, they aren't going to have playground access and free refills. For my family .. that is the two main reasons we choose to DINE-IN at those places and why we go there when traveling across country with little kids. With as crowded as chick-fil-a restaurants get EVERY day,  why even try to be open for dine-in if it is going to be so restrictive? 

Man .. I hope this stuff is way more temporary than these companies are planning for, because I think some of these changes are going to hurt companies more than help them.  Some people just may stop doing business with them due to it just being so darn inconvenient and then once they stop using that product .... and then out of sight .. out of mind.

Disney could have the same issue .. thousands upon thousands of families basically writing them off for the rest of the year. Not necessarilly because of the virus but because of all the restrictions they've announced and no ideas when those will be lifted. So they might think about going next year and then go "You know that beach vacation we had in summer 2020? Let's do that again! That was more fun and relaxing and cheaper than our last Disney vacation. We just decided to go and went .. no pre-planning not crowds, etc.


----------



## AggiesMickey12

LSUmiss said:


> Has anyone with valid tickets and hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I know this particular email doesn't mean much, but it makes me nervous that if we don't receive this one, we won't receive more important emails down the line????


I haven’t. We are booked 7/12-7/19 in Boulder Ridge on cash reservation. I have an AP that technically expires  7/14 & DH has valid park tickets linked.
[/QUOTE]

I haven't and my trip is supposed to be July 9-15 so begins right before and ends right after opening so i really have no idea what that will mean!  I saw my FP were removed today but dining was still there so far..  But no emails.  I had the free dining offer from a rescheduled trip also.


----------



## JPM4

AP soft opening preview thread watch imminent!!!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pickle Rick said:


> Doubt it.  He wants the NBA to play at WDW because it's in FL.


I was just trying to make his out of context comment make sense


----------



## Violetspider

hereforthechurros said:


> I can vouch 30 day rolling was mentioned as well. But obviously not official yet!


How can it be 30 day rolling park reservations when you can make 60 day ADRs? That math makes my head hurt.


----------



## fla4fun

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah but how many TS restaurants is that gonna take? EP is a 1/2 day park if they don't have festivals or theaters or live entertainment...



Naah, it’s still a full day park.  It takes half a day to navigate around all the construction walls . . .


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> No one knows. Few people here have ended up happy as clams though so I wouldn't get too excited yet...



The latest snippet of information posted didn’t give any indication they were following Shanghai’s policy. But surely they don’t expect ....Nevermind, have I learned nothing these past few months!


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> Genuine question: is there anyone on this thread that has decided not to go forward with their trip because of Disney canceling FP+s and ADRs?
> 
> I’m not talking about because of limited park hours, no nighttime spectaculars, no parades, no characters, etc... I’m asking about people who were okay with that but drew the line at these cancellations.


I had one schedule in a few weeks (decided weeks ago we wouldn't be going because I pretty much figured Disney would be doing a lot of this (cutting back on hours/attractions, etc.). 

So, for me .. it has less about the cancelling of scheduled things (they had to do that IF they are going to limit attendance) .. and more about the severe pairing of attractions and restrictions to even TRY and go. Unless the prices drop, I just don't see the value in paying the SAME price to go to "half" a park .. or the stress/hassle of worrying about TRYING to get a reservation. I think a lot of people (except maybe passholders and diehards) will feel the same.


----------



## JacknSally

Violetspider said:


> How can it be 30 day rolling park reservations when you can make 60 day ADRs? That math makes my head hurt.



*Disney math  It's not official yet so there's still a chance it could be wrong/changed. Even after it's official it could be wrong/changed, lol.*


----------



## Boardwalk III

Oh my word. So I’ve been following this thread pretty regularly for the past few weeks,and it’s been a great source of info. Last month we had already moved our trip to 2021 and have been dealing with some tough issues around our DVC points etc (DVC owner).

However I just checked for the first time since 8 AM today (busy workday), and there are over 35 more pages since then, which I calculate to be at least 700 posts. I feel like I should just exit now as not sure I want to commit to a few more hours of reading tonight ..... but it’s so entertaining. What to do?!


----------



## Tjddis

xuxa777 said:


> All NBA players that tested positive have recovered fully with little or no symptoms, so pretty much like the flu, the flu bug has gone through teams in previous years, not much different. They will be tested everyday, isolate the player and keep playing, already doing that in soccer. This will be better than previous season when they didn't test for the flu. They will not shut down the games is a player tests positive.
> 
> NFL preseason is in August. All indications is the NFL wants to start on time. States are already letting pro sports with fans starting Monday, see Texas. Florida is doing just as well and by July I have no doubt Desantis will allow fans at least at 25% capacity. More in August.
> 
> that said if they do play in Disney, players will be able to go to the parks by then


We shall see.  Not getting into all the reasons this is not like the flu.   I did hear about Texas.  I do think it’s a pretty big leap from a quarter full stadium to payers in close quarters.  Much like the CMS asking for masks in their contract, the players want as much protection as possible for them and their families


----------



## Joe in VA

He said should not, it was his personal opinion, not an indicator of what would happen.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Eric Smith said:


> Hopefully the limitation doesn't apply if you have a resort stay.


That's the piece of the puzzle that I'm waiting on.  I had a trip in April and a trip in June that were canceled, so now I have a trip in August that I've added to and it's 18 days long.  The first 4 days I'm at the Dolphin, so I had originally planned on not booking fast passes for those days...although I did think that I could at least get in to the parks.  The last 14 days is a split stay at PO and CBR.  If I'm limited to less than 14 days of reservations I'll cancel one of the onsite reservations. I can't cancel the Dolphin because it was a super cheap prepaid rate.  The funny thing is that I never planned to use the parks for the Dolphin portion except to eat at EPCOT, so they'll actually be losing out on my dining $$ if I can't use the parks on those days.


----------



## andyman8

JacknSally said:


> *Has this been shared yet? Sorry if it has, I stepped away for a minute again, and apparently at all the wrong times today.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266456924863725568
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266457711086100488*


Well now I wonder what sort of “features” Disney could be talking about...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> It seems like it .. why open if you can't be open for the reasons people LIKE your product?  People are putting up with masks and social distancing in grocery stores and restaurants because .. well .. we HAVE to eat. We don't HAVE to go to a theme park.
> 
> Disney without meet and greets, fireworks, park hopping, flexibility, etc. just isn't a product a lot may not want to consume.
> 
> Just like I saw a news story on Chick Fil-A. When they resume dine-in operations, they aren't going to have playground access and free refills. For my family .. that is the two main reasons we choose to DINE-IN at those places and why we go there when traveling across country with little kids. With as crowded as chick-fil-a restaurants get EVERY day,  why even try to be open for dine-in if it is going to be so restrictive?
> 
> Man .. I hope this stuff is way more temporary than these companies are planning for, because I think some of these changes are going to hurt companies more than help them.  Some people just may stop doing business with them due to it just being so darn inconvenient and then once they stop using that product .... and then out of sight .. out of mind.
> 
> Disney could have the same issue .. thousands upon thousands of families basically writing them off for the rest of the year. Not necessarilly because of the virus but because of all the restrictions they've announced and no ideas when those will be lifted. So they might think about going next year and then go "You know that beach vacation we had in summer 2020? Let's do that again! That was more fun and relaxing and cheaper than our last Disney vacation. We just decided to go and went .. no pre-planning not crowds, etc.



Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.

I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.


----------



## Violetspider

Boardwalk III said:


> Oh my word. So I’ve been following this thread pretty regularly for the past few weeks,and it’s been a great source of info. Last month we had already moved our trip to 2021 and have been dealing with some tough issues around our DVC points etc (DVC owner).
> 
> However I just checked for the first time since 8 AM today (busy workday), and there are over 35 more pages since then, which I calculate to be at least 700 posts. I feel like I should just exit now as not sure I want to commit to a few more hours of reading tonight ..... but it’s so entertaining. What to do?!


Same here, I just skipped to the last two pages. All caught up now!!


----------



## Marissa227

Violetspider said:


> How can it be 30 day rolling park reservations when you can make 60 day ADRs? That math makes my head hurt.



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.
> 
> I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.




I clearly remember the pitchforks coming out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I clearly remember the pitchforks coming out.



I still have the scars.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.
> 
> I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.



I am glad they are taking it seriously as well and like what they are doing.    However, I'd be careful about trying to go "I told you so".  I think it is best if that be avoided.


----------



## nashvilleash

I couldn’t agree more, but Am I acting delusional thinking they will try to create a new form of Disney Magic to entice us to return during these unusual times!?


cakebaker said:


> It’s like they aren’t even trying to give some semblance of the old experience. Bare bones, take it or leave it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Yeahhh...some of this is really overboard.
> 
> I don't understand the CL cuts. We don't ever book that, but can't they social distance in the club rooms? Have someone serve the food, wine, water? Seems like a silly cut when there are ways around it.


Wdw knows their customers. They’ve warned over and over things won’t look the same but people are still balking left and right at every change. If they don’t offer the same product, people will complain, demand a refund, whatever. So they’re sort of eliminating the chance for that while things slowly reopen. It’s either that or recalibrate prices to match current value which we know they don’t do.


----------



## SaintsManiac

nashvilleash said:


> I couldn’t agree more, but Am I acting delusional thinking they will try to create a new form of Disney Magic to entice us to return during these unusual times!?




This is going to be a unique experience. Disney like never before and never again once this thing is in the rearview.

If I was local I would totally go.


----------



## Music City Mama

OnceUponATime15 said:


> All park hoppers will be converted to base tickets - again difference refunded.



Well, believe it or not, I don't think that would benefit me. I bought 10-day park hoppers before the last price increase, and I'm pretty sure 10-day base tickets are now more expensive than what I paid since I got I _discounted_ pre-price increase tickets through UT. Figures.


----------



## Krandor

nashvilleash said:


> I couldn’t agree more, but Am I acting delusional thinking they will try to create a new form of Disney Magic to entice us to return during these unusual times!?



IMO they are trying to get all the bad news out now.  Then they'll focus on the new experiences and new things they are doing for when people return.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I am glad they are taking it seriously as well and like what they are doing.    However, I'd be careful about trying to go "I told you so".  I think it is best if that be avoided.



I'm not trying to I told you so, more like see we weren't mean jerks who wanted Disney to go bankrupt and people to not go to WDW.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Violetspider said:


> How can it be 30 day rolling park reservations when you can make 60 day ADRs? That math makes my head hurt.


Could be resort guests, most of whom aren’t local or day drive away, would be given a jump at the 60 day mark?  Or just a sign that they didn’t really learn that dining before other plans and then changing things all around again really sucks for planning.


----------



## Pickle Rick

hereforthechurros said:


> Wdw knows their customers. They’ve warned over and over things won’t look the same but people are still balking left and right at every change. If they don’t offer the same product, people will complain, demand a refund, whatever. So they’re sort of eliminating the chance for that while things slowly reopen. It’s either that or recalibrate prices to match current value which we know they don’t do.



I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  The same people complaining and very angry at Disney now will, probably less than a year from now even, forget about it all and continue to be regulars at WDW spending their money.  Disney knows their fanbase very well.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.
> 
> I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.



I get this and understand why it's happening. I was surprised people are "surprised" by changes too.

But that's different than being happy about it. Now I'm sure (well mostly) that my trip wouldn't be affected by this, but there are certain cuts that would make me rethink the trip. Would you fault Disney? No. But it's still something you can be disappointed about and perhaps choose to cancel/postpone a trip until things are more normal again.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I get this and understand why it's happening. I was surprised people are "surprised" by changes too.
> 
> But that's different than being happy about it. Now I'm sure (well mostly) that my trip wouldn't be affected by this, but there are certain cuts that would make me rethink the trip. Would you fault Disney? No. But it's still something you can be disappointed about.




I agree100% that people have every right to be upset. I would be, too. However, I do not think that Disney is being evil, or punishing people, or being big meanies. They are opening. That should be enough right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  The same people complaining and very angry at Disney now will, probably less than a year from now even, forget about it all and continue to be regulars at WDW spending their money.  Disney knows their fanbase very well.



100% agree.

I think when operations return to mostly normal almost everyone who is able to make a trip (financially, etc) but was staying away will come back.


----------



## Brianstl

So has anyone been refunded their money on purchased Dining Plans to this point?


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> If I had planned on going I would be fine with it but I'd die in July or Aug so I'm out for those months. I'd consider a fall trip without FP+ and ADRs before 60 days. But, I'm used to Disneyland planning and ADRs at 60 days sounds absolutely ideal to me lol.
> 
> No park hopping is a deal breaker. *No TS is a deal breaker*. Limited hotels might be a deal breaker depending on what's on offer. (I'm assuming masks will morph down to recommended in a few months...)



....was that said?? They are not doing table service? Or is it just super limited?


----------



## Farro

Plan has been approved!!!

(did I miss this?)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.
> 
> I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.



And I thought my posts about a longer closure were the only ones being scrolled past or eye rolled at...   

Disney (with the exception of their IT dept - sorry Gaston) are always very measured and always very conscious of the Disney brand image.  I’m sure they would rather wait just a bit longer to offer  a much better experience. The pressure they’ve gotten to open has lead them to where we are now.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> If I had planned on going I would be fine with it but I'd die in July or Aug so I'm out for those months. I'd consider a fall trip without FP+ and ADRs before 60 days. But, I'm used to Disneyland planning and ADRs at 60 days sounds absolutely ideal to me lol.
> 
> No park hopping is a deal breaker. No TS is a deal breaker. Limited hotels might be a deal breaker depending on what's on offer. (I'm assuming masks will morph down to recommended in a few months...)



This !  We would have dealt w the masks, even if we didn't like them - but honestly, was near the bottom of the dealbreaker pool for us right now - too many other variables - 
Busses? Adrs, TS, shows, fireworks, virtual queue, park ressies - too many to name


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Plan has been approved!!!
> 
> (did I miss this?)



Yeah.  Desanstis found his rubber stamp.


----------



## kdupre

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yep, I also thought the most surprising thing was that they didn’t actually feel pressured into a June date.
> 
> It’s disappointing to officially lose the vacation you wanted, instead of it just being a rumoured possibility, so I feel for those who are upset. I am admittedly a little taken aback by those who are beyond disappointed or upset and are angry at Disney for the decisions they made, especially people who don’t have a trip planned at all.
> [/Q


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> ....was that said?? They are not doing table service? Or is it just super limited?


 
I don’t think we know.

Personally I’d be surprised at no TS. I think they just needEd to wipe everyone and allow people to reserve relative to the new capacity and possibly making sure they have appropriate park reservations first if applicable.


----------



## e_yerger

My biggest worry right now is if my AP will count as valid admission for my trip, and if it will be able to use it during my ENTIRE length of stay. I’m not about to flippin drive from NJ for a week long trip to maybe go 3 days. Sorry, not happening. Need more answers Disney.


----------



## kdupre

I'm just ready for them to open the bookings again so I can reschedule my July trip to December.  lol


----------



## Pickle Rick

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And I thought my posts about a longer closure were the only ones being scrolled past or eye rolled at...
> 
> Disney (with the exception of their IT dept - sorry Gaston) are always very measured and always very conscious of the Disney brand image.  I’m sure they would rather wait just a bit longer to offer  a much better experience. The pressure they’ve gotten to open has lead them to where we are now.



From what some of the "insiders" at WDWMagic have said, July was apparently the best case scenario for them to re-open.  And it looks like they went what with they considered their best case scenario of re-opening.  They apparently had plans for August, September, etc.


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> ....was that said?? They are not doing table service? Or is it just super limited?



*No, no, nothing confirmed yet.*


----------



## stephk1981

We have AP's, and are FL residents about an hour away. I don't care if we can't be accommodated for a park reservation day unless it's during the weeks we have paid for resort stays. If I'm not going to get to go into a park after paying to stay at a resort then I would definitely not go. So hopefully that post meant just AP's visiting for the day may not be able to get a reservation. I haven't received any emails, our next stay is August 3-9.


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *No, no, nothing confirmed yet.*


 
phew!
I mean. Also - whatever- at this point. But I was clutching my pearls on that one.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Pickle Rick said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again.  The same people complaining and very angry at Disney now will, probably less than a year from now even, forget about it all and continue to be regulars at WDW spending their money.  Disney knows their fanbase very well.


I’m irritated and perturbed, because this trip meant so much to my boys. But we’ll be back, and I don’t know if I ever said I was permanently throwing in the towel. 
If they would have allowed us to shorten our trip from two weeks to one, I’d probably still be heading down there in August because I’d love some post-apocalyptic photos with construction walls all around me at EPCOT. I just can’t justify 13 rack-rate nights at CR for what is currently being offered. 
It sucks right now, but I’ll breathe and make it through. And I’ll be back with my DW and boys, happily spending way too much money for memories with thousands of my closest friends. Hopefully as soon as November.


----------



## whiporee

SaintsManiac said:


> I clearly remember the pitchforks coming out.



There have been plenty of pitchforks going around. I don't think the folks who called for/suggested it be closed longer got it any worse than those who called for/suggested it open earlier. From what I've seen, read and participated in, the board's been pretty split the whole way through.


----------



## JacknSally

*Just a reminder for everyone coming and going in this thread, @rteetz is keeping a running "confirmed news" thread. It's a locked thread until he posts updates (I think he forgot to lock it back after his last post).... There's lots of guesses and unconfirmed TA announcements and assumptions and interpretations and a little bit of confirmed news in this thread HERE, but the other thread (linked below) is all confirmed news without the chatter.*

*Confirmed News Thread*


----------



## Krandor

As what others are doing, Six flags has their  reservation system up for their first park.   This is what it looks like.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> Yeah.  Desanstis found his rubber stamp.


Left it at Lowe’s before heading over to Home Depot!


----------



## thompsonemma357

I just checked MDE and some of my ADR’s have started to disappear. Had Tratorria al Forno for dinner one night and breakfast another (We are staying at BWV) and both are now gone. All other ADR’s are still there. This is for July 25-31


----------



## Boardwalk III

Violetspider said:


> Same here, I just skipped to the last two pages. All caught up now!!


Trying to convince myself to do that but I’ve already gone down the rabbit hole.… We’ll see how long I last


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> ...However, I'd be careful about trying to go "I told you so".  I think it is best if that be avoided.


Because Disney will "update" the wording 2 hours later making you wrong


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> ....was that said?? They are not doing table service? Or is it just super limited?


I'm being theoretical.

I'm sure they'll have some but we're basically assuming what they have will be limited as they have said as much. If they weren't going to have any they wouldn't be taking ADRs...


----------



## grumpy28

Can anyone answer this....We had a trip in March that was cancelled. It was not a package. Room Ressie and Tix separate. The room was cancelled but the Tix were dated to last until 12/20. Since we have Tix, will we be part of the group that can make a Ressie? Can we stay off-site or make an on-site hotel Ressie? Also, has Disney given any indication of how long this will last (having to make a reservation to enter the park, unable to book a room, ECT..). So sorry for the long questions! TIA for any help!


----------



## e_yerger

grumpy28 said:


> Can anyone answer this....We had a trip in March that was cancelled. It was not a package. Room Ressie and Tix separate. The room was cancelled but the Tix were dated to last until 12/20. Since we have Tix, will we be part of the group that can make a Ressie? Can we stay off-site or make an on-site hotel Ressie? Also, has Disney given any indication of how long this will last (having to make a reservation to enter the park, unable to book a room, ECT..). So sorry for the long questions! TIA for any help!


As of now, you are unable to make any new on-site hotel reservations. We do not know when that will be lifted.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Hi! Been reading this site for some time. But after the madness of the last two days, I had to join!

At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Disney announced they are putting carnival rides in the Magic Kingdom parking lot to increase capacity. lol

But on a serious note...

My family has AP Platinum and are out of state. This is our first year with AP, as we planned a December 2019 trip and August 2020 trip. Plus we then decided to add Spring trip as well (cancelled).

No meet and greets, parades, fireworks and masks were deal breakers for our August trip. Dining is also special for my family, so having uncertainties/cancelled reservations for that would have caused us to cancel too. Plus we have concerns that if someone got really sick from COVID, we would get stuck in FL for an unknown amount of time.

If they are expecting limitations through Sept 2021, I wonder if Disney will do something special beyond what was announced for APs? They already are experiencing major losses, so they may take a hit for APs as well. I wonder if there is any consideration to let passes continue, but then give people free one year renewals to begin on date of choice. There are many people like me who buy APs for two trips and can't just visit parks any time we want. Disney is going to want to keep loyal customers happy and have them come back and spend money in late 2021 and 2022 (and beyond). I wasn't going to renew passes due to last year's large price increases, but if they did that strategy, I would probably spend more money on an extra trip than if I didn't have another AP. I don't think Disney needs to do this, but it would help to keep loyal customers happier during all these massive changes.


----------



## grumpy28

e_yerger said:


> As of now, you are unable to make any new on-site hotel reservations. We do not know when that will be lifted.



Since we have Tix would  be able to stay off-site and make a reservation to go to the parks?


----------



## gottalovepluto

e_yerger said:


> My biggest worry right now is if my AP will count as valid admission for my trip, and if it will be able to use it during my ENTIRE length of stay. I’m not about to flippin drive from NJ for a week long trip to maybe go 3 days. Sorry, not happening. Need more answers Disney.


I emailed them today about my AP that expired during the closure period. I want a real answer as to where I stand with this thing, I assumed I had an active AP because it was active on the date of closure but some phone CMs have told folks their AP will be extended and others have told them they aren't eligible for an extension because it's no longer "active". (My AP expired so long ago it no longer even shows on MDE.)

I'm sure they'll get around to answering at some point in the next month


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm sure they'll get around to answering at some point in the next month


 Ever the optimist...


----------



## KrissyD715

I find it odd that I still haven’t gotten an email. We have two trips in July, both with DDP and tickets. It makes me nervous about communication when it’s time to book


----------



## Pksmom03

thompsonemma357 said:


> I just checked MDE and some of my ADR’s have started to disappear. Had Tratorria al Forno for dinner one night and breakfast another (We are staying at BWV) and both are now gone. All other ADR’s are still there. This is for July 25-31


I also just checked and my breakfast reservation for Tratorria al Forno on Friday, September 25 is now gone but all my other reservations are still there including a PPO Garden Grille at 8:05 and Epcot isn’t opening until 11.


----------



## e_yerger

grumpy28 said:


> Since we have Tix would  be able to stay off-site and make a reservation to go to the parks?


i dont know, but in theory yes. I would expect you to be lower on the priority pole than onsite guests.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KrissyD715 said:


> I find it odd that I still haven’t gotten an email. We have two trips in July, both with DDP and tickets. It makes me nervous about communication when it’s time to book



Mine was in my “promotion” folder on Gmail. Just make sure you check everywhere!


----------



## grumpy28

e_yerger said:


> i dont know, but in theory yes. I would expect you to be lower on the priority pole than onsite guests.



Thank you for taking the time to answer!


----------



## gottalovepluto

grumpy28 said:


> Since we have Tix would  be able to stay off-site and make a reservation to go to the parks?


Just don't book anything non-refundable. They're being very vague right now


----------



## e_yerger

gottalovepluto said:


> Just don't book anything non-refundable. They're being very vague right now


Great tip!!


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly though, there has been a (kinda of) vocal but small group on these threads since March who have been saying Disney needed to remain closed a lot longer than the majority felt. We were told we were negative, just wanted other people to suffer and miss out, were crazy, should just not go if we didn't like it/were scared, etc. I think a lot of us saw the writing on the wall and this was how Disney would have to open, maybe not the exact details, but the general idea that it would be missing a lot and would not be the WDW trips we all have come to know.
> 
> I am really glad that if they are going to open, they are taking this entire situation very seriously even if it's costing them.



As part of that small group, even I have been taken aback by the length and depth of the WDW reopening plans.  For all I know, there's still other shoes waiting to drop and I had no idea octopus wore shoes.


----------



## Violetspider

Are we t-minus 2 for the Friday Bomb Drop?


----------



## Marissa227

KrissyD715 said:


> I find it odd that I still haven’t gotten an email. We have two trips in July, both with DDP and tickets. It makes me nervous about communication when it’s time to book



I still haven’t gotten one yet for August either.


----------



## grumpy28

gottalovepluto said:


> Just don't book anything non-refundable. They're being very vague right now



Thank you! We have never stayed off site before and don't really want to. It's a last resort.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Violetspider said:


> Are we t-minus 2 for the Friday Bomb Drop?



Should we buckle up now????


----------



## e_yerger

Alright so here is my situation: no email, fastpasses gone, dining still there.


----------



## JacknSally

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if Disney announced they are putting carnival rides in the Magic Kingdom parking lot to increase capacity. lol



*A Dinoland companion park?! That will go over super well with people.... I just hope Joe Rohde gets a say in it.   *


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> ...and how will APs take no park hopping? Swimmingly I'm sure....


I'm an AP and I have three 2-year olds...just getting in and out of *one *park with all the strollers and gear is an Olympic sport. In other words, We don't park hop and that's not a deal breaker for us


----------



## GlamMistress

Currently have a Sept room only (DVC) reservation. Have not purchased tickets yet. Have not received an email. 

The news (well, rumor) about no hopping really bites. Totally expected tho.

I suppose the next big axe to fall is cancellation of F&W, right? If the fest is being canceled, that has to come soon I would think.


----------



## Marissa227

Pksmom03 said:


> I also just checked and my breakfast reservation for Tratorria al Forno on Friday, September 25 is now gone but all my other reservations are still there including a PPO Garden Grille at 8:05 and Epcot isn’t opening until 11.



Same exact thing for me, but in August.


----------



## pasta

How long until this thread gets to 1,000 pages? This is unbelievable!


----------



## Violetspider

e_yerger said:


> Alright so here is my situation: no email, fastpasses gone, dining still there.


Same, except I got the email. I'm not even the actual reservation holder. My nephew is the DVC owner. I'm just the hanger-on.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

WonderlandisReality said:


> My guesses:
> No park hopping
> Resort and ticket reservation doesn’t guarantee you can get a park reservation
> Staggering arrival times to the park
> List of attractions not opening
> No droid depot or lightsaber builds
> Something weird like limits to ride share on property
> List of resorts not open
> The new reservation system is the Genie thing and everybody’s gonna have to pay for it.


I doubt the second prediction; resort guests will be the first to be able to book, I would imagine.


----------



## PPFlight75

e_yerger said:


> Alright so here is my situation: no email, fastpasses gone, dining still there.


I'm the same. Waiting for that email.....


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> Are we t-minus 2 for the Friday Bomb Drop?


 I’m good. They’ve done all they can to me. I am cut proof at this point.


----------



## Violetspider

cakebaker said:


> I’m good. They’ve done all they can to me. I am cut proof at this point.


Oh dear!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

grumpy28 said:


> Can anyone answer this....We had a trip in March that was cancelled. It was not a package. Room Ressie and Tix separate. The room was cancelled but the Tix were dated to last until 12/20. Since we have Tix, will we be part of the group that can make a Ressie? Can we stay off-site or make an on-site hotel Ressie? Also, has Disney given any indication of how long this will last (having to make a reservation to enter the park, unable to book a room, ECT..). So sorry for the long questions! TIA for any help!


It seems that you need an on-site reservation and tickets of some variety.


----------



## RWinNOLA

KrissyD715 said:


> I find it odd that I still haven’t gotten an email. We have two trips in July, both with DDP and tickets. It makes me nervous about communication when it’s time to book



For all those that are saying that they have not received an e-mail, have you checked you junk/spam e-mail folder?   I generally receive e-mail from Disney for resort and dining reservations and they go straight to my inbox.  

For some reason, the two e-mails sent from Disney Destinations late last night were initially blocked and I had to manually release them to my inbox once notified.


----------



## DanSG

I was also thinking what about the silver annual passholders that normally have blackout dates...I pretty sure they were normally allowed to go during April and May, but blackout during the summer...?


----------



## charmed59

SmittS said:


> That's less than 1 week notice.  We're over a month away from WDW opening!


When Universal announced they were opening the parks in June last week I wandered on to the hotel websites and could book Hardrock and a few others for opening day.  Their calendar then said they would open the 2nd. Their website was trumpeting the included express pass.  They may not have explicitly said the resorts would be open, but they were booking rooms.


----------



## Marissa227

RWinNOLA said:


> For all those that are saying that they have not received an e-mail, have you checked you junk/spam e-mail folder?   I generally receive e-mail from Disney for resort and dining reservations and
> 
> For some reason, the two e-mails sent from Disney Destinations late last night were initially blocked and I had to manually release them to my inbox once notified.



I’ve checked every folder and searched all mailboxes repeatedly. There’s nothing there.


----------



## grumpy28

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It seems that you need an on-site reservation and tickets of some variety.



Thank you for the reply.  Hoping to get a room Ressie as soon as they open up.


----------



## Farro

My guess for the news today will be obviously about park hopping and CL cuts, but also they will name the hotels that aren't going to open. Maybe about dining.

At the end they will say "Farro, you will specifically be affected next May by everything you are worried about, even if restrictions are lifted for everyone else".


----------



## jade1

Violetspider said:


> Are we t-minus 2 for the Friday Bomb Drop?



The F Bombs have been dropping all day.


----------



## GlamMistress

Marissa227 said:


> I’ve checked every folder and searched all mailboxes repeatedly. There’s nothing there.



Same. And I never having issues getting Disney emails straight to my main inbox.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> My guess for the news today will be obviously about park hopping and CL cuts, but also they will name the hotels that aren't going to open. Maybe about dining.
> 
> At the end they will say "Farro, you will specifically be affected next May by everything you are worried about, even if restrictions are lifted for everyone else".




Pour some wine and stop worrying about May 2021!!!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Pour some wine and stop worrying about May 2021!!!



It's okay, taking my mind off real world problems for a while! 
My family is finally getting together for Father's Day!!! I haven't seen my mom and dad since March. 

Trying to convince them to go to Disney for a few days while we are there.


----------



## Jessj0012

Brianstl said:


> So has anyone been refunded their money on purchased Dining Plans to this point?


No refund yet here still haven't even received the email for our ddp as part of a package stay.


----------



## mshanson3121

I don't know if I even dare ask, but has anything been formally decided on the NBA?


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Pour some wine and stop worrying about May 2021!!!



*I've already got my resort refillable mug of wine ready to go! *


----------



## Violetspider

jade1 said:


> The F Bombs have been dropping all day.


I think maybe those were fire crackers to keep us hopping.


----------



## jarestel

tlmadden73 said:


> I can see that being cut .. mainly because Disney can cut those cast members to save money .. because as it stands now .. I don't see how anyone is going to be coming out to Disney in droves.


This is a very important point to comprehend... Disney does not not want people coming in droves at this point in time. We really need to let go of the "business as usual" mindset if we want to seem tuned in to today's realities.


----------



## JacknSally

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't know if I even dare ask, but has anything been formally decided on the NBA?



*

Majority of GMs Voted to Go Straight to Playoffs

Nothing official about Disney yet. I was thinking NBA was supposed to announce officially on June 1? Was that just a rumor? Did I make it up?*


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Yes. Because there are many variables to account for when inviting people living in a “bubble environment” and having them interacting with CMs or surfaces that were also interacted with by day guests.
> 
> Its either live in the bubble, or dont.


The bubble is not a surgical environment, they will rent out areas of the park and still be in the "bubble". , and in my opinion the "bubble" concept for the NBA will not be required by the time August rolls around.


----------



## tfiga

My stay is 8/31 to 9/6 at CBR. No emails and the only ADR missing is Sebastian Bistro.


----------



## KrissyD715

RWinNOLA said:


> For all those that are saying that they have not received an e-mail, have you checked you junk/spam e-mail folder?   I generally receive e-mail from Disney for resort and dining reservations and they go straight to my inbox.
> 
> For some reason, the two e-mails sent from Disney Destinations late last night were initially blocked and I had to manually release them to my inbox once notified.


Yes, all the folders. Nothing


----------



## jlwise

Farro said:


> My guess for the news today will be obviously about park hopping and CL cuts, but also they will name the hotels that aren't going to open. Maybe about dining.
> 
> At the end they will say "Farro, you will specifically be affected next May by everything you are worried about, even if restrictions are lifted for everyone else".


We had a May 2020 trip booked (planned one year in advance) that was obviously cancelled, and like you, we rescheduled for May 2021. All of these changes definitely worry me as well because I wonder how long they will last, and I wonder if Disney will ever be what it was.

Note: I did receive the email about the advance reservation for parks due to my reservation even though we returned our Military Salute tickets. I’m sure that a lot of us are receiving that due to resort reservations, but I’m positive that only those with valid tickets and reservations will actual be able to reserve park days. I took the email to be more of a procedural change notice, which again scares me that they feel this new process will last into 2021. We are also booked for Club Level, so I’m curious when/if that will be back...


----------



## tfiga

tfiga said:


> My stay is 8/31 to 9/6 at CBR. No emails and the only ADR missing is Sebastian Bistro.


Just refreshed and Topiinos Terrace is gone also.


----------



## LSUmiss

Yooperroo said:


> I just got the email stating because I have valid tickets I will get priority access, and the only tickets I have on my account are unactivated APs. So they are definitely counting those as valid tickets. I currently have split stay reservations for July and one in October.


Unactivated as in new vouchers or expired ones that technically aren’t expired yet?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> I'm an AP and I have three 2-year olds...just getting in and out of *one *park with all the strollers and gear is an Olympic sport. In other words, We don't park hop and that's not a deal breaker for us


Holy smokes!! With 3 two year olds the mask thing would a solid deal breaker for me. I wouldn’t have the patience to deal with that


----------



## Yooperroo

LSUmiss said:


> Unactivated as in new vouchers or expired ones that technically aren’t expired yet?


New vouchers. Our trip we cancelled so they were never activated


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't know if I even dare ask, but has anything been formally decided on the NBA?


Not yet, NBA Board of Governors met today to discuss more but no vote was held. They are prepping for a July start though.


----------



## xuxa777

whiporee said:


> There have been plenty of pitchforks going around. I don't think the folks who called for/suggested it be closed longer got it any worse than those who called for/suggested it open earlier. From what I've seen, read and participated in, the board's been pretty split the whole way through.



Agree it has been split pretty evenly and mid July was considered an early date to open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DanSG said:


> I was also thinking what about the silver annual passholders that normally have blackout dates...I pretty sure they were normally allowed to go during April and May, but blackout during the summer...?


The AP page specifically tells APs to check the blockout calendar before making park reservations so I think they are sticking to it.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

jlwise said:


> I wonder if Disney will ever be what it was.



Based on the Sept 2021 date, it seems like Disney wants to be back (or even better...we don't know about changes yet) in time for 50th. I think they are going to push people to come between Oct 2021 and Sept 2022 and have lots of new upcharges for 50th.


----------



## Raggou

Eric Smith said:


> So you like it because Universal is opening earlier?  That doesn't say anything about how they communicated or how Disney communicated poorly.  Since you're not sure on the 2 for 1 tickets, that also doesn't lead to the conclusion that Universal's communications are better.
> 
> I realize the grass is greener on the other side, but once you realize all that grass really has is Harry Potter you'll be sorely disappointed.




Woah woah.. Dont want to start a Universal vs Disney ATTRACTION DEBATE. However... with a Universal Trip June 4th-7th and a Disney Trip July 14th-17th. Universal has far been the easier and much clearer player. Yes Disney is bigger. Yes I get Disney has more concerns. I agree with that. However as a adult who enjoys both. Universal definitely has handled this better in my personal opinion. 

Now to be absolutely clear. Disney has my heart and soul and I love it far more.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> The AP page specifically tells APs to check the blockout calendar before making park reservations so I think they are sticking to it.


No reason not to, plus the summer blockouts lifts in 2-3 weeks following the opening


----------



## wdwoutsider

JacknSally said:


> *I've already got my resort refillable mug of wine ready to go! *



Refillable mugs are so pre-covid-19 and unsafeonly disposable cups please


----------



## fla4fun

AmberMV said:


> I'm an AP and I have three 2-year olds...just getting in and out of *one *park with all the strollers and gear is an Olympic sport. In other words, We don't park hop and that's not a deal breaker for us


I go solo most of the time, and it’s really rare for me to hop.  The last time I hopped was the day I went over to ride UoE and GMR for the last time, which necessitated the hop between Epcot and the Studios.  I don’t spend more than 4-6 hours in the park, so the shorter hours are OK for me also.  The only thing that would cause me to cancel my 11 day trip in August is if I can’t get park reservations for eight of those days.  I like a rest day about every third day, so I don’t need one every day of my stay.  I will miss making the spontaneous choice of which park I am going to each day.  I am usually good at sticking to my plans the first three days, then it all goes out the window and I change parks and FP on the fly.  Won’t be able to do that for a while.  I will deal with it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

wdwoutsider said:


> Refillable mugs are so pre-covid-19 and unsafeonly disposable cups please



That caring about the environment is SO pre-covid, too. Disposable everything!

Humans are so wishy washy.


----------



## westie55

andyman8 said:


> Genuine question: is there anyone on this thread that has decided not to go forward with their trip because of Disney canceling FP+s and ADRs?
> 
> I’m not talking about because of limited park hours, no nighttime spectaculars, no parades, no characters, etc... I’m asking about people who were okay with that but drew the line at these cancellations.



Me. I won't cancel for a while so as not to cut myself off from a rebook incentive, but the cancellation of FP (and free dining) is enough for me not to go as I planned in July right after the parks open. I have a 2 year old and a 4 year old who can't really handle long lines. I want to know what I'm getting into with wait times before taking them in the sweltering heat and expecting them to wear masks in lines without FP for any attractions. If I see in July that the lines are all basically walk on, I may try to rebook for late August. There are many things that make me hesitate but for us no FP IS what pulled the plug on our July 23rd trip. I don't hold it against Disney at all. They are opening as they can during a pandemic and I respect that. I just have to balance the needs of my family.


----------



## bb32

“Welcome to Magic Kingdom! Your time allowed in the park will be from 10 am to 1 pm. You can have your choice of two rides as long as neither are Space Mountain or Splash Mountain. You are allowed to eat a packaged ice cream Mickey at exactly 12 noon in the corner there by yourself no sharing allowed. Bathroom break is at 11. If you’re still in the park after 1 pm you will have the remaining 4 days of your 5 day tickets voided with no refund.“

/s


----------



## Devil13

How may changes until it really isn’t Disney anymore?

Seems like it gets worse by the hour.


----------



## Ashleybritton

I’m trying to follow along, but I’m having a hard time understanding and keeping up with everything. Is there a resource where I can fully understand how this impacts me? I have anJuly 18th reservation that’s a split stay at All Star Movies and DVC. The ASM has the free dining for kids. It was just going to be me and my kids so this was a huge savings.  If I modify my reservation for next summer, I’m just getting 35% off the hotel, right? And dining plans still won’t be an option next summer, correct? This all makes my head spin.


----------



## Tiggr88

Is your DVC owner points or rental?


----------



## Raggou

Oddly... (yes I am fortunate enough to go to Disney Regularly) I am excited I expect very little crowds during my July reservations very few families since i think most of thier plans are obliterated but to me I think lines will be very low in July and I will get to ride all the things. Only thing ill miss are the fireworks

Its nice to be able to do a adult trip without little ones and expecting all the little ones to be gone. I oddly view this as a once in a lifetime opportunity for the Adult Disney Visitors. At least those who dont care about the things I mentioned

#ThisIsMyOpinionAndIfYoursIsDifferentThatsOk


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

bb32 said:


> “Welcome to Magic Kingdom! Your time allowed in the park will be from 10 am to 1 pm. You can take your choice of two rides as long as neither are Space Mountain or Splash Mountain. You are allowed to eat a packaged ice cream Mickey at exactly 12 noon in the corner there by yourself no sharing allowed. Bathroom break is at 11. If you’re still in the park after 1 pm you will have the remaining 4 days of your 5 day tickets voided with no refund.“
> 
> /s


"At 11:30, we will take your picture in front of a green screen with a camera in a box. We will then Photoshop you in front of all the popular locations of the Magic Kingdom. This will replace Magic Maker'


----------



## DanSG

Devil13 said:


> How may changes until it really isn’t Disney anymore?
> 
> Seems like it gets worse by the hour.


Like its sad...are these changes permanent?


----------



## Rebma512

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That caring about the environment is SO pre-covid, too. Disposable everything!
> 
> Humans are so wishy washy.





bb32 said:


> “Welcome to Magic Kingdom! Your time allowed in the park will be from 10 am to 1 pm. You can have your choice of two rides as long as neither are Space Mountain or Splash Mountain. You are allowed to eat a packaged ice cream Mickey at exactly 12 noon in the corner there by yourself no sharing allowed. Bathroom break is at 11. If you’re still in the park after 1 pm you will have the remaining 4 days of your 5 day tickets voided with no refund.“
> 
> /s


Yessssss, entertainment starting early tonight!

now all we have to do is put some cheese out for Remy


----------



## jarestel

xuxa777 said:


> They will be playing football in Florida most likely and with some percentage of fans in August.


Dude, with all "dude" respect, your predictions so far have been woefully inaccurate, But who knows, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. Good luck!


----------



## JacknSally

Ashleybritton said:


> I’m trying to follow along, but I’m having a hard time understanding and keeping up with everything. Is there a resource where I can fully understand how this impacts me? I have anJuly 18th reservation that’s a split stay at All Star Movies and DVC. The ASM has the free dining for kids. It was just going to be me and my kids so this was a huge savings.  If I modify my reservation for next summer, I’m just getting 35% off the hotel, right? And dining plans still won’t be an option next summer, correct? This all makes my head spin.



*We don't know for sure yet. The 35% discount is just a rumor at this point, not confirmed. Very little information has been officially announced. We're just bouncing around speculation and rumors and assumptions here, sprinkled with confirmed news sometimes. There is a dedicated thread for confirmed news, though. @rteetz   is updating it as we find out things. Link below!*

*Confirmed News Thread*


----------



## e_yerger

oh my lanta the DRAMA.

People. It's still Disney. We're still going to be able to visit the parks, see the characters (from a far), ride the rides, and be in the atmosphere! If you don't like how Disney is going to look in July, or for the foreseeable future - DON'T GO! No one is forcing you to go.

Disney will return back to normal operations once it's safe to do so. We don't know what this virus is going to look like next week, or next month. We're just along for the ride and adapting life to be able to survive. That's what we do as humans, we adapt. And Disney is adapting their business to survive. We're even lucky that they are trying to open to the public and taking these extreme measures to keep us safe. 

Yeah it burns to be have to cancel you "once in a lifetime" trip, and your children wont be as little next time you go, and maybe the princesses wont be "real" next time, but unfortunately it's what has to happen. I'm so sorry for everyone who is struggling with the process right now, but the drama surrounding "DISNEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME" is ludicrous.


----------



## Jabroniville

Well this is annoying, lol. Without EMH, characters & parades/fireworks, I just might wait a few extra months past September. I don't see anything about Park-Hopping rules changing.

The website says I'll be getting refunded for my pre-paid Cinderella's Royal Table reservations (two of them; Sept. and a backup for November). At least I can book those 60 days in advance (which always struck me as better and more fair, anyways... though it's now timed exactly with FastPass openings).


----------



## ugagal07

Here's a question, will the list of rides/attractions NOT opening be published before the new reservation system comes out?  

We haven't made a decision yet but could save our tickets and go to UO; and then Disney next year if the ride/attraction options aren't what we are wanting/hoping... 

Will Disney give us this info soon enough to make a decision?


----------



## Violetspider

Raggou said:


> Oddly... (yes I am fortunate enough to go to Disney Regularly) I am excited I expect very little crowds during my July reservations very few families since i think most of thier plans are obliterated but to me I think lines will be very low in July and I will get to ride all the things. Only thing ill miss are the fireworks
> 
> Its nice to be able to do a adult trip without little ones and expecting all the little ones to be gone. I oddly view this as a once in a lifetime opportunity for the Adult Disney Visitors. At least those who dont care about the things I mentioned
> 
> #ThisIsMyOpinionAndIfYoursIsDifferentThatsOk


Yes! If our shortened/rebooked trip happens, we're looking forward to "something new and different." I may be disappointed in the end and wonder why I went through with it, but then again this could be the trip we never stop referring to. "Remember Covid Coaster Trip...man that was the best!"


----------



## mhautz

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> "At 11:30, we will take your picture in front of a green screen with a camera in a box. We will then Photoshop you in front of all the popular locations of the Magic Kingdom. This will replace Magic Maker'


Oh man! Disney was ahead of the game with the camera boxes and we just were too naive to see it!


----------



## Raggou

e_yerger said:


> oh my lanta the DRAMA.
> 
> People. It's still Disney. We're still going to be able to visit the parks, see the characters (from a far), ride the rides, and be in the atmosphere! If you don't like how Disney is going to look in July, or for the foreseeable future - DON'T GO! No one is forcing you to go.
> 
> Disney will return back to normal operations once it's safe to do so. We don't know what this virus is going to look like next week, or next month. We're just along for the ride and adapting life to be able to survive. That's what we do as humans, we adapt. And Disney is adapting their business to survive. We're even lucky that they are trying to open to the public and taking these extreme measures to keep us safe.
> 
> Yeah it burns to be have to cancel you "once in a lifetime" trip, and your children wont be as little next time you go, and maybe the princesses wont be "real" next time, but unfortunately it's what has to happen. I'm so sorry for everyone who is struggling with the process right now, but the drama surrounding "DISNEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME" is ludicrous.





Violetspider said:


> Yes! If our shortened/rebooked trip happens, we're looking forward to "something new and different." I may be disappointed in the end and wonder why I went through with it, but then again this could be the trip we never stop referring to. "Remember Covid Coaster Trip...man that was the best!"



Remember when disney artifically capped the park at 30% so we could do so many things and get great photos with less people in them!  


INB4: Remember when we died due to masks hurr durr.. or something. Were allowed to be excited for our trips people. I feel for you if you have ruined plans best wishes in the future.


----------



## JacknSally

ugagal07 said:


> Here's a question, will the list of rides/attractions NOT opening be published before the new reservation system comes out?
> 
> We haven't made a decision yet but could save our tickets and go to UO; and then Disney next year if the ride/attraction options aren't what we are wanting/hoping...
> 
> Will Disney give us this info soon enough to make a decision?



*We're assuming so, but we don't know.*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

e_yerger said:


> oh my lanta the DRAMA.
> 
> People. It's still Disney. We're still going to be able to visit the parks, see the characters (from a far), ride the rides, and be in the atmosphere! If you don't like how Disney is going to look in July, or for the foreseeable future - DON'T GO! No one is forcing you to go.
> 
> Disney will return back to normal operations once it's safe to do so. We don't know what this virus is going to look like next week, or next month. We're just along for the ride and adapting life to be able to survive. That's what we do as humans, we adapt. And Disney is adapting their business to survive. We're even lucky that they are trying to open to the public and taking these extreme measures to keep us safe.
> 
> Yeah it burns to be have to cancel you "once in a lifetime" trip, and your children wont be as little next time you go, and maybe the princesses wont be "real" next time, but unfortunately it's what has to happen. I'm so sorry for everyone who is struggling with the process right now, but the drama surrounding "DISNEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME" is ludicrous.


Thank you for your great post.  You’ve said so eloquently much of what many of us are thinking.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> Holy smokes!! With 3 two year olds the mask thing would a solid deal breaker for me. I wouldn’t have the patience to deal with that


I ordered them hats with face shields a couple weeks ago, even though at the time they weren't mandatory for 2 year olds. Figured it would help get them used to it, but now they're mandatory lol.  They are on backorder tho so it'll be 1.5 months before I get them anyway


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> oh my lanta the DRAMA.
> 
> People. It's still Disney. We're still going to be able to visit the parks, see the characters (from a far), ride the rides, and be in the atmosphere! If you don't like how Disney is going to look in July, or for the foreseeable future - DON'T GO! No one is forcing you to go.
> 
> Disney will return back to normal operations once it's safe to do so. We don't know what this virus is going to look like next week, or next month. We're just along for the ride and adapting life to be able to survive. That's what we do as humans, we adapt. And Disney is adapting their business to survive. We're even lucky that they are trying to open to the public and taking these extreme measures to keep us safe.
> 
> Yeah it burns to be have to cancel you "once in a lifetime" trip, and your children wont be as little next time you go, and maybe the princesses wont be "real" next time, but unfortunately it's what has to happen. I'm so sorry for everyone who is struggling with the process right now, but the drama surrounding "DISNEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME" is ludicrous.



I agree.
But come on, you took a couple rides on the "drama llama" yourself. We all have! It itches my legs.


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> My guesses:
> No park hopping
> Resort and ticket reservation doesn’t guarantee you can get a park reservation
> Staggering arrival times to the park
> List of attractions not opening
> No droid depot or lightsaber builds
> Something weird like limits to ride share on property
> List of resorts not open
> The new reservation system is the Genie thing and everybody’s gonna have to pay for it.


In order...
Maybe
Definitely they’ll announce this at some point
No
Maybe
Maybe
I don’t think they’ll regulate Lyft/Uber
Hopefully
I very, very much doubt it


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I still haven’t received any emails regarding my 7/7-14 free dining trip purchased in January with 7 day park hoppers and memory maker included. You would think those with obviously cancelled trips would receive notification first.


----------



## JacknSally

*Can rteetz or Remy at least tell us if we should be non-stop refreshing the DPB again or if it'll be on some other site this time?   *


----------



## e_yerger

Farro said:


> I agree.
> But come on, you took a couple rides on the "drama llama" yourself. We all have!


yeah i'll own up to my own worries - but I've never said "Disney is changed forever!" or anything along those lines. People are acting like the DDP is gone for all eternity and they will never be able to eat in the Castle ever again.


----------



## wdwoutsider

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That caring about the environment is SO pre-covid, too. Disposable everything!
> 
> Humans are so wishy washy.



Very true.   They said trash volumes are up significantly because of it.  Disposable everything for a while


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *Can rteetz or Remy at least tell us if we should be non-stop refreshing the DPB again or if it'll be on some other site this time?  *


I don’t think we know for sure that any more news is coming today.


----------



## LSUmiss

Do we know there will definitely be new this afternoon?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Can rteetz or Remy at least tell us if we should be non-stop refreshing the DPB again or if it'll be on some other site this time?  *



Or if yesterday WAS the big Friday news drop... but early? Are we even getting more today, or will they just make us wait?

So many possibilities...


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> I don’t think we know for sure that any more news is coming today.



*Oh I thought we were confident there was a take-out-the-trash story coming today. Whew! Thanks for maybe saving what little bit of my sanity is left!*


----------



## midnight star

Been busy today so I haven't kept up as much. Can someone summarize what has happened today:

So far I know about the passholder previews


----------



## JacknSally

midnight star said:


> Been busy today so I haven't kept up as much. Can someone summarize what has happened today:
> 
> So far I know about the passholder previews



*MNSSHP Not Cancelled As of Now*
*
WDW Reopening Plans Approved
*
*Passholder Availability, Soft-Opening Confirmed*


----------



## jlwise

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Based on the Sept 2021 date, it seems like Disney wants to be back (or even better...we don't know about changes yet) in time for 50th. I think they are going to push people to come between Oct 2021 and Sept 2022 and have lots of new upcharges for 50th.


Then, I wonder if I should move our trip again when I’m able to do so... if things won’t be back by May 2021. I’m very surprised by the Sept. 2021 timeline for the dining— does this mean that there will not be dining plans until after that (if ever again), or just that those who had them through that date are cancelled?


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

e_yerger said:


> People are acting like the DDP is gone for all eternity and they will never be able to eat in the Castle ever again.



But...I think this will give Disney the opportunity to start fresh with some concepts and we won't have reservation and packages the same as they were before. This may be good or bad.

For example, to make up for losses, Disney could automatically bundle food with resort reservations going forward.


----------



## CastAStone

Devil13 said:


> How may changes until it really isn’t Disney anymore?
> 
> Seems like it gets worse by the hour.


It’s going to keep getting worse. 

Many people currently with fully put together reservations will not be able to go. 

They will move people’s hotels around.

They will announce attraction closures, potentially including headliners (I don’t see how Soarin can operate personally).

They will probably limit pools and close certain restaurants in the parks and all sorts of other-as-yet-unconsidered inconveniences.

I don’t blame anyone for not wanting to go in this scenario.

But they will also offer a rebooking offer. And I bet it will be good because they really, really need people to voluntarily move to 2021 so they don’t have to bump (too many) people.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> It’s going to keep getting worse.
> 
> Many people currently with fully put together reservations will not be able to go.
> 
> They will move people’s hotels around.
> 
> They will announce attraction closures, potentially including headliners (I don’t see how Soarin can operate personally).
> 
> They will probably limit pools and close certain restaurants in the parks and all sorts of other-as-yet-unconsidered inconveniences.
> 
> I don’t blame anyone for not wanting to go in this scenario.
> 
> But they will also offer a rebooking offer. And I bet it will be good because they really, really need people to voluntarily move to 2021 so they don’t have to bump (too many) people.



Hi sunshine! ☀


----------



## JacknSally

jlwise said:


> Then, I wonder if I should move our trip again when I’m able to do so... if things won’t be back by May 2021. I’m very surprised by the Sept. 2021 timeline for the dining— does this mean that there will not be dining plans until after that (if ever again), or just that those who had them through that date are cancelled?



*Unfortunately, we don't know yet. They've confirmed very little information so far. Honestly, they might not even know about dining plans beyond September 2021 yet.*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

ADRs starting to drop off for August and November trips. Beaches and Cream is gone


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> It’s going to keep getting worse.
> 
> Many people currently with fully put together reservations will not be able to go.
> 
> They will move people’s hotels around.
> 
> They will announce attraction closures, potentially including headliners (I don’t see how Soarin can operate personally).
> 
> They will probably limit pools and close certain restaurants in the parks and all sorts of other-as-yet-unconsidered inconveniences.
> 
> I don’t blame anyone for not wanting to go in this scenario.
> 
> But they will also offer a rebooking offer. And I bet it will be good because they really, really need people to voluntarily move to 2021 so they don’t have to bump (too many) people.


It all started when Club Cool closed, and Bibo left the parks... Went downhill from there...


----------



## JacknSally

*Swalphin guests will count as WDW resort guests for park reservations. I don't remember who was asking about this specifically but I know someone was.

Shades of Green guests count, too.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266488113028833283


----------



## skeeter31

CastAStone said:


> It’s going to keep getting worse.
> 
> Many people currently with fully put together reservations will not be able to go.
> 
> They will move people’s hotels around.
> 
> They will announce attraction closures, potentially including headliners (I don’t see how Soarin can operate personally).
> 
> They will probably limit pools and close certain restaurants in the parks and all sorts of other-as-yet-unconsidered inconveniences.
> 
> I don’t blame anyone for not wanting to go in this scenario.
> 
> But they will also offer a rebooking offer. And I bet it will be good because they really, really need people to voluntarily move to 2021 so they don’t have to bump (too many) people.


Completely agree with this. If they decide to close 4-8 resorts, they need to move all the people that are booked for those resorts. But they're going to want to limit the amount of guests at the open hotels as well, so people are going to get their rooms cancelled if not enough people willingly cancel their trips. They cant just move everyone to a new hotel if that hotel is already at the new capacity. So people better be ready to have their resorts cancelled, even after the parks reopen.


----------



## casaya95

July 15-22; still no email and ADRs still present.


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind, apparently this part wasn't actually news. Focus on the other one!*


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *DVC guests are still able to book new reservations with points at this time.*
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



there would Be issues if they didn’t allow it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

My ADRs are starting to go-- Trail's End in August.

I WORKED SO HARD TO GET THAT ONE!

...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266487323849641984


----------



## pixieprincess925

JacknSally said:


> *DVC guests are still able to book new reservations with points at this time. Idk if that's new news or not, but there ya go! lol*
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



DVC booking never went offline.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I still haven’t received any emails regarding my 7/7-14 free dining trip purchased in January with 7 day park hoppers and memory maker included. You would think those with obviously cancelled trips would receive notification first.


Looks like we were scheduled to be there at the same time ,  but I haven't heard squat from Disney either, except for them cancelling all my FP's under my Plans. Even my pre-7/11 ADR's haven't been cancelled, though have to admit none of them were in a theme park until 7/11. Wonder if they'll let me keep my ADR's even if I have to shift my trip to an arrival date of the 11th?


----------



## KharybdisPoesis

I read that MNSSHP is still happening. 

But I am confused because Disney is rolling out that park reservation system. And they said there wouldn't be parades or fireworks. So it would just be uh, rides and trick or treating?


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> there would Be issues if they didn’t allow it.




*I know, but it was mentioned in that article as news so I just shared what they reported. Like I said, I don't know if it's new news or not, lol.*




pixieprincess925 said:


> DVC booking never went offline.



*  I'll update it then!*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Swalphin guests will count as WDW resort guests for park reservations. I don't remember who was asking about this specifically but I know someone was.
> 
> Shades of Green guests count, too.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266488113028833283



Interesting since you can still book rooms at shades July 1 and on right now.


----------



## Violetspider

KharybdisPoesis said:


> I read that MNSSHP is still happening.
> 
> But I am confused because Disney is rolling out that park reservation system. And they said there wouldn't be parades or fireworks. So it would just be uh, rides and trick or treating?


Maybe not even the trick or treating. Maybe each guest just gets a prepackaged and sealed goodie bag.

EDIT: Also, what about the special Meet and Greets. What happens to those? Who knows?


----------



## JacknSally

KharybdisPoesis said:


> I read that MNSSHP is still happening.
> 
> But I am confused because Disney is rolling out that park reservation system. And they said there wouldn't be parades or fireworks. So it would just be uh, rides and trick or treating?



*We don't know. Maybe they'll offer something more like Villains After Hours. Maybe by then they'll be able to have parades and fireworks. Maybe they'll end up cancelling parties after all. They haven't said; all we know right now is that MNSSHP is still valid for now.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Already cancelled and in the past trip friends, my tickets changed! Well some did.

Our original trip was in March, my kids and extended fam had Canadian discount hoppers. A few of them have now changed to the 9/2021 date. We are being auto changed woohoo!


----------



## VeronicaZS

AmberMV said:


> I ordered them hats with face shields a couple weeks ago, even though at the time they weren't mandatory for 2 year olds. Figured it would help get them used to it, but now they're mandatory lol.  They are on backorder tho so it'll be 1.5 months before I get them anyway


That wouldn’t comply with the fits snugly requirement or the ear loops or ties.


----------



## rpb718

Take a deep breath - Disney is not going away.  I'm not going to say those 2 words that end in "normal", but I fully believe there will be permanent changes made going forward.  Maybe ADRs aren't 180 days anymore.  Maybe virtual queues work better than what we have now with folks waiting in lines.  Maybe some other things are being planned we don't even know about yet.  Some things we'll like, and other not.  Think how some folks reacted to magic bands and FP+ and MDE and replacing TGMR and tons of other changes over time.  We've adjusted before, we can do it again.

I also believe it will be years before most of the magic is restored.  There's been so many cuts already with more to come, I can't see everything coming back to what it was even by 2023.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Something I noticed today when I looked at the MDE app.  When I click on “Tickets and Passes” I see my original 5 day passes with a validity date extended through 9/26/21 but I also see a “FP PLANNING KEY CARD” for each member in my party with a valid date of 7/20/20 which matches the last day of of our resort reservation.   Any


----------



## jsand99

So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?


----------



## rpb718

tlmadden73 said:


> The only hope is that Disney is overreacting .. people start to get out there .. feel safe (*because it is pretty apparent WHO this virus is deadly for*) .. and start doing more stuff and places will begin to feel they don't need all these restrictions in place and can get back to giving their guests what they want and not giving us half of what we want just to be "half" open.



I find the bolded text quite offensive, especially coming from anyone who possibly hasn't had the virus and as such cannot 100% guarantee they are somehow immune.


----------



## VeronicaZS

My Toppolino reservation on Aug 22 is now gone but I still have chefs de France on Aug 15 and Raglan Road on Aug 19.


----------



## Farro

Did I misread or did someone say their actual hotel reservation was canceled?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So I assume at this point, this is the biggest thread in the history of DIS?

Almost at 1000 pages


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> *(because it is pretty apparent WHO this virus is deadly for) *.. and start doing more stuff and places will begin to feel they don't need all these restrictions in place and can get back to giving their guests what they want and not giving us half of what we want just to be "half" open.



Wow. Can you at least name them instead of being so flippant?


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> I see my hotel reservation gone, a few of my ADRs gone .. and all my Fast Passes. I can officially move on.



They canceled your hotel???


----------



## armerida

RWinNOLA said:


> Something I noticed today when I looked at the MDE app.  When I click on “Tickets and Passes” I see my original 5 day passes with a validity date extended through 9/26/21 but I also see a “FP PLANNING KEY CARD” for each member in my party with a valid date of 7/20/20 which matches the last day of of our resort reservation.   Any


Interesting - I called 2 days ago to get the FP key card added to my account since my original AP expiration date was August 4 and FP day for my August trip is/was coming up next week. They assured me it was on there but I see nothing except our AP’s. Guess it’s a moot point now


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Did I misread or did someone say their actual hotel reservation was canceled?



All my resort reservations disappeared for like half an hour yesterday but eventually came back. I'd wait to panic.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> All my resort reservations disappeared for like half an hour yesterday but eventually came back. I'd wait to panic.



Not worried about myself, just surprised I guess! Or at least will offer clues as to what hotels may be closed.


----------



## CastAStone

jsand99 said:


> So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?


Besides what’s already been announced?
All indoor shows
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Soarin
Star Tours
Millennium Falcon:Smugglers Run


----------



## pasta

ADRs are all still intact 7/10-7-22.  Fast passes gone.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> Besides what’s already been announced?
> All indoor shows
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Soarin
> Star Tours
> Millennium Falcon:Smugglers Run



Can't Soarin just sit every two seats?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> Besides what’s already been announced?
> All indoor shows
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Soarin
> Star Tours
> Millennium Falcon:Smugglers Run



You sit decently apart on Smuggler's Run and it isn't super long, I feel like that one might just survive. Enchanted Tales is definitely out, and they are going to have to do something about the Pooh queue.

Buzz is also very touchy... that one might be tricky to quickly sanitize.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

CastAStone said:


> Besides what’s already been announced?
> All indoor shows
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Soarin
> Star Tours
> Millennium Falcon:Smugglers Run



I see no reason why Soarin or Star Tours can't go on.. Just don't fill out the rows. Same with indoor shows. Just don't fill out every row and every seat. It would be a hassle though controlling that in shows based on family size


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Can't Soarin just sit every two seats?





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> You sit decently apart on Smuggler's Run and it isn't super long, I feel like that one might just survive.


They just asked highest likelihood. I agree that they may find ways to operate both.

What bothers me about MFSR is how small the room is. If you’re in there with an infected person you’re definitely breathing their air without like an N95.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Can't Soarin just sit every two seats?



The pre-load/pre-show area is problematic, IMO.


----------



## Raggou

pasta said:


> ADRs are all still in tact 7/10-7-22.  Fast passes gone.


Same here


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I really feel they can have every ride open with the right distancing... Except Rapids. If anything its harder for universal with all those 3d rides and small car.

Simpsons, transformers, Spiderman etc...

Mummy is my fave though and should be good to go ;]


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> They canceled your hotel???


He was a June reservation and already had the cancellation email go out


----------



## chad_1138

pasta said:


> ADRs are all still in tact 7/10-7-22.  Fast passes gone.


Same here for 7/5-7/17.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> He was a June reservation and already had the cancellation email go out



Ah! Thanks!


----------



## CastAStone

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So I assume at this point, this is the biggest thread in the history of DIS?
> 
> Almost at 1000 pages


Not even close!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...v2-0-see-first-page-for-addl-details.3729982/


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

CastAStone said:


> Not even close!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...v2-0-see-first-page-for-addl-details.3729982/



Wow, people love those credit cards more than Disney. Ha


----------



## tinkerhon

Just want to throw this out there- might be able help some others that might be concerned 

Disney is relaxing their "no refund" for park tickets rules (non-package) 
I don't believe they have put anything in writing (and don't expect them to) , but if you explain your situation, they are sensitive to the issues and new experiences/guidelines, and will refund your money. I was asked if I planned on coming back by 12/20, and as soon as I told the CM that I wasnt, no other questions were asked .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Trying to distance people in something like Philharmagic (or insert any other indoor theatre) I think would be a massive pain, unless it’s a less busy one. People don’t listen as it is when they’re told not to stop in the middle of the row. 

Im going to continue speculating they could use big air conditioned  theatres as mask break areas. They could control where people sit easier like that too.


----------



## Devil13

At some point Disney might have to re-evaluate their use of the word “Open”


----------



## skeeter31

As for my guesses on closed rides (aside from shows):
Soarin (agree that pre show loading will be hard and once the ride starts moving through the cloud that others were sitting in previously)
Flight of Passage (again pre show loading rooms and each “motorcycle” would have to be cleaned)
MFSR
Buzz
Magic Carpets and Dumbo (the handles and scarabs to make the ride vehicles rise and fall - too touchy)
Mission Space (too close together)

Its going to be rough.


----------



## JenBush

DGsAtBLT said:


> Trying to distance people in something like Philharmagic (or insert any other indoor theatre) I think would be a massive pain, unless it’s a less busy one. People don’t listen as it is when they’re told not to stop in the middle of the row.
> 
> Im going to continue speculating they could use big air conditioned  theatres as mask break areas. They could control where people sit easier like that too.



I think if they just blocked off rows/seats in rows it won’t be too hard to distance people. But who knows what they’ll do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JenBush said:


> I think if they just blocked off rows/seats in rows it won’t be too hard to distance people. But who knows what they’ll do.



People will climb.

They’ll need CM’s to police those large, busier theatres I think.


----------



## xuxa777

jarestel said:


> Dude, with all "dude" respect, your predictions so far have been woefully inaccurate, But who knows, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. Good luck!


Not quite, predicted mid July open long time ago, show me where I have been woefully wrong.


----------



## csmith1004

All of this makes me envision the future of theme park rides should have a ‘car wash’ between unloading and loading where the vehicle is sprayed with disinfectant then blasted by a hot dryer.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Devil13 said:


> At some point Disney might have to re-evaluate their use of the word “Open”



Which is why I don't think AP days will be/should be counted during this time.


----------



## Sandisw

shoegal9 said:


> No, you own at one or the other. I own at Kidani, but I can book Jambo at the 7 month mark.



You should be able to book Jambo at 11 months, I have friends who own at Jambo and have booked Kidani at 11 months.


----------



## CastAStone

tinkerhon said:


> Just want to throw this out there- might be able help some others that might be concerned
> 
> Disney is relaxing their "no refund" for park tickets rules (non-package)
> I don't believe they have put anything in writing (and don't expect them to) , but if you explain your situation, they are sensitive to the issues and new experiences/guidelines, and will refund your money. I was asked if I planned on coming back by 12/20, and as soon as I told the CM that I wasnt, no other questions were asked .


Can you mention this on the main news thread too?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Does the news dump at 5pm or 9pm...two hours and I haven’t seen anything


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I agree.... seems as though they could block off every-other row and have cast members spread out to remind to leave (X) number of seats empty between families. Likely an increase of time in-between showings to allow this process to not be the mass rush chaos it always is at these things (Philharmagic, Muppets 3D, Hall of Presidents, Voyage of the Little Mermaid, etc)


----------



## Krandor

jsand99 said:


> So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?



splash and kAli.


----------



## mhautz

Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?


----------



## CJK

What number should we call to ask for a ticket refund?


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Krandor said:


> splash and kAli.



I agree with Kali.

I also think Astro Orbiter at MK due to the elevator.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

jsand99 said:


> So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?



Anything that might wet/soak your face mask 

Splash Mtn
Kali Rapids
PoC

Any “high touch” rides
Soarin (because of the way people grab the handles & hold it - no way to sanitize often enough - *unless* they alternate theatres using one at a time..
Toy Story Mania & Buzz very “hands on”  with quick load on/load off

Rides with grab bars/lap bars are easier to wipe down quickly

Queues are going to be marked either on the floor or on the hand rails in the queue so np for social distancing

edit - to correct harness to handle


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

CastAStone said:


> Besides what’s already been announced?
> All indoor shows
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Soarin
> Star Tours
> Millennium Falcon:Smugglers Run


What about Flight of Passage?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Krandor said:


> splash and kAli.


Curious why everyone says Splash, but not Pirates or Its a Small World.  They are all a  "similar" ride vehicle.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just got off the phone with a CM, second call today. I was told that Sunday was the big day and they were still working on their scripts....as per Remy's post.
So something should drop before then....
eta..also that the call center CM's will be back on property as she was today.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Anything that might wet/soak your face mask
> 
> Splash Mtn
> Kali Rapids
> PoC
> 
> Any “high touch” rides
> Soarin (because of the way people grab the shoulder harness & hold it - no way to sanitize often enough - *unless* they alternate theatres using one at a time..
> Toy Story Mania & Buzz very “hands on”  with quick load on/load off
> 
> Rides with grab bars/lap bars are easier to wipe down quickly
> 
> Queues are going to be marked either on the floor or on the hand rails in the queue so np for social distancing


Soarin' has a shoulder harness...? Are we going on the same ride?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Anything that might wet/soak your face mask
> 
> Splash Mtn
> Kali Rapids
> PoC
> 
> Any “high touch” rides
> Soarin (because of the way people grab the shoulder harness & hold it - no way to sanitize often enough - *unless* they alternate theatres using one at a time..
> Toy Story Mania & Buzz very “hands on”  with quick load on/load off
> 
> Rides with grab bars/lap bars are easier to wipe down quickly
> 
> Queues are going to be marked either on the floor or on the hand rails in the queue so np for social distancing


In Shanghai they gave all their guests disposable gloves to go on Buzz.  At the end if the ride they were discarded.   They could do that at WDW, too


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?



I don’t either, and I say that as someone very concerned with this virus.

It is super impractical IMO, I think the better solution is as mandatory as they can make it hand sanitizing or washing as you exit.


----------



## CastAStone

mhautz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?


It was not in the plan they submitted. They said there would be hand sanitizer at the entrance and exit to every ride. I don’t think they will make any effort to at all.


----------



## Dis5150

Guys, is no hopping rumor or news? I’ve read so much on here today I’ve lost track! Trying to share info with my DD30z


----------



## Raggou

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Anything that might wet/soak your face mask
> 
> Splash Mtn
> Kali Rapids
> PoC
> 
> Any “high touch” rides
> Soarin (because of the way people grab the shoulder harness & hold it - no way to sanitize often enough - *unless* they alternate theatres using one at a time..
> Toy Story Mania & Buzz very “hands on”  with quick load on/load off
> 
> Rides with grab bars/lap bars are easier to wipe down quickly
> 
> Queues are going to be marked either on the floor or on the hand rails in the queue so np for social distancing



ehh they have kept Pirates open in ShangHai... not sure I agree more likely to agree with Kali Rapids


----------



## Krandor

Taylor'sMom said:


> Curious why everyone says Splash, but not Pirates or Its a Small World.  They are all a  "similar" ride vehicle.  Am I missing something?



getting masks wet. You don’t need to put stuff in a ziplock bag on pirates.

so rides where you get wet are an issue while masks are required.


----------



## CastAStone

Dis5150 said:


> Guys, is no hopping rumor or news? I’ve read so much on here today I’ve lost track! Trying to share info with my DD30z


No. If you want the latest with no commentary or Q&A go here https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Dis5150 said:


> Guys, is no hopping rumor or news? I’ve read so much on here today I’ve lost track! Trying to share info with my DD30z


Rumor (so far)


----------



## Krandor

Not a ride per se but some of the interactive areas after rides like mission space and figment and test track I could see closed.


----------



## shoegal9

Sandisw said:


> You should be able to book Jambo at 11 months, I have friends who own at Jambo and have booked Kidani at 11 months.



Yes, found that out yesterday! We’ve owned there for years & never knew


----------



## Devil13

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Which is why I don't think AP will be/should be counted during this time.



Completely agree. Mine expires the end of November (or would have before all this) but Depending how long the limited experiences last and what they involve, I‘m not sure I want to go back for a while.

Not a local, so actual park (and hopping) access and dining options are HUGE factors for determining our willingness to book flights and return.  

I’d be shocked if they didn’t take all that into consideration.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Krandor said:


> getting masks wet. You don’t need to put stuff in a ziplock bag on pirates.
> 
> so rides where you get wet are an issue while masks are required.



Ah, gotcha!  Guess that makes sense. Though I think I'll be surprised if they close headliner attractions without finding an alternative.... Maybe handing out disposable masks?  Maybe keeping rafts to a singular family and allowing masks to be removed?  Just talking out loud....


----------



## Dis5150

CastAStone said:


> No. If you want the latest with no commentary or Q&A go here https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/





SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Rumor (so far)


Thanks! I read that thread too and didn’t see it there but wanted to make sure!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Not a ride per se but some of the interactive areas after rides like mission space and figment and test track I could see closed.



We were watching home movies from a past trip with my kids sitting in the Chevrolet cars, I think those may be locked for the time being.


----------



## jlwhitney

mhautz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?



I don't think they will. Its not gonna just jump off the surface and infect someone, heck the transmission risk is low from touching something anyway. Dont lick the bar or stick your hands in your mouth, but hey with a mask on you shouln't be able to anyway...LOL


----------



## Sandiz08

Well the new bob said his first ride when everything opens was going to be POTC, so I assume it will be open.


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t either, and I say that as someone very concerned with this virus.
> 
> It is super impractical IMO, I think the better solution is as mandatory as they can make it hand sanitizing or washing as you exit.


Exactly.  I think it's overkill and washing your hands afterward will probably be sufficient.  My fear is there seem to be enough people out there that think it is necessary and will be "outraged" when asked to take an uncleaned seat.  Whenever there's talk about which rides will be closed, it seems like  cleaning between riders is an "assumption" for most people.


----------



## cakebaker

jsand99 said:


> So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?



Anything that has a large audience capacity, they aren’t going to bother with trying to get people to social distance. They can’t get people to file in and move to the end of a row for heavens sake.
SR
ROTR
 I think the entirety of Star Wars Land is at risk. Can’t do Oga’s, Lightsaber, Droids and if they cut the rides, nothing much left. 

Star Tours
Avatar
Space Mtn
Splash
Kali
Anything with a long indoor queue or where you get wet could be problematic. 

Just my list of possibilities based on them not really working too hard to adjust experiences to allow for distancing so far. To quote Scar.....Be prepared!


----------



## JenBush

mhautz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?


I also don’t think they will clean the vehicles between each person. I went out to my local mall today and they didn’t have anyone sanitizing the benches or door handles between every person. If they offer hand sanitizer before and after every ride that means everyone touching the vehicle should have clean hands


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Random thoughts, if a super reliable source or social media personality decided they were done with the Disney life think of the panic they could cause on their way out with a single post or tweet. So much power .


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> Exactly.  I think it's overkill and washing your hands afterward will probably be sufficient.  My fear is there seem to be enough people out there that think it is necessary and will be "outraged" when asked to take an uncleaned seat.  Whenever there's talk about which rides will be closed, it seems like  cleaning between riders is an "assumption" for most people.



I think cleaning every hour or half hour should be good. Maybe once an hour do one cycle of ride cars just for cleaning then start line again.


----------



## Sandisw

Devil13 said:


> Completely agree. Mine expires the end of November (or would have before all this) but Depending how long the limited experiences last and what they involve, I‘m not sure I want to go back for a while.
> 
> Not a local, so actual park (and hopping) access and dining options are HUGE factors for determining our willingness to book flights and return.
> 
> I’d be shocked if they didn’t take all that into consideration.



If they have extended regular tickets to now expire Sept 2021, I am going to guess that they will include the advanced registration time in the extension


----------



## AmberMV

I really expected to get some news on resorts today.  People need to figure out vacation time off, get flights, rental cars, etc if they have existing reservations.  

(I am local but thousands of people with reservations in June and July aren't and they deserve that information if their resort will not be open)


----------



## Farro

Welcome to Disney! We have 4 parks, 7 rides, 8 restaurants and 4 hotels open! 
Reserve now!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MFSR would work fine without all the positions filled, right? I’ve only been engineer and that’s clearly not vital LOL. Couldn’t they do one party at a time?


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> If they have extended regular tickets to now expire Sept 2021, I am going to guess that they will include the advanced registration time in the extension


Okay, so I am an AP but when our March reservation was cancelled  we rebooked for August with the free dining.  So even though we are APs we had to buy more tickets.  Are those tickets going to be good until Sept 2021 also?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

jlwhitney said:


> I don't think they will. Its not gonna just jump off the surface and infect someone, heck the transmission risk is low from touching something anyway. Dont lick the bar or stick your hands in your mouth, but hey with a mask on you shouln't be able to anyway...LOL




If I can't freely lick every handhold and railing at my leisure, this isn't the Disney magic I want. How do YOU control dumbo???


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Soarin' has a shoulder harness...? Are we going on the same ride?



Harness..  autocorrect strikes again & i didn’t proof read before posting  — thinking the _handles_ on either side of the seat people hold during the ride..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Okay, so I am an AP but when our March reservation was cancelled  we rebooked for August with the free dining.  So even though we are APs we had to buy more tickets.  Are those tickets going to be good until Sept 2021 also?



They should be but if you don’t actually need them and free dining is being taken away I bet they’d give you a refund if you wanted.


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> Okay, so I am an AP but when our March reservation was cancelled  we rebooked for August with the free dining.  So even though we are APs we had to buy more tickets.  Are those tickets going to be good until Sept 2021 also?



I think it depends on what happens to that package now that the dining plans have been canceled.  if you keep the reservation with the tickets, I’d say yes,  If the entire thing is canceled because it was a package, then probably not


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If I can't freely lick every handhold and railing at my leisure, this isn't the Disney magic I want. How do YOU control dumbo???


Thanks.  I needed a good chuckle.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

No happy with the email that "annual passholders will find it difficult to book for certain dates," and "the number of reservations that annual passholders can make will be limited."
Hopefully my resort booking makes it MORE likely?


----------



## JacknSally

*So this went up on DFB a little while ago and is a lot of not-news for us, I'm pretty sure. I did want to highlight this one section from it, though, just because a lot of people here are asking about it. Red and italics are MY emphasis.*

*- Park Hopper Add-Ons Will NOT Be Automatically Refunded*
*At this time, park-hopper add-ons will NOT be automatically refunded. According to a Cast Member we spoke with, “It will not happen automatically **due to the fact that we currently do not have information on if our Guests will be able to park hop.”** Keep in mind, this was what we heard this from one Guest Relations Cast Member **and could possibly change.* *Disney has not shared specific information on if guests will have the ability to park hop or not at this time.*​
*Guests who are interested in changing their tickets may call the Ticket Services department at (407) 566-4985.*​
*https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

So basically we're right back where we were, but I just wanted to clear it up (I guess?) that as of right now, no-park-hopping is still publicly unofficial.

Edited formatting to hopefully clear up confusion.*


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Devil13 said:


> Completely agree. Mine expires the end of November (or would have before all this) but Depending how long the limited experiences last and what they involve, I‘m not sure I want to go back for a while.
> 
> Not a local, so actual park (and hopping) access and dining options are HUGE factors for determining our willingness to book flights and return.
> 
> I’d be shocked if they didn’t take all that into consideration.



Our AP timing and not being local are identical. The AP system is a mess, especially since everyone has different times they can attend and different number of days left on pass. I am starting to think Disney will give activated APs free renewals.


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> Anything that has a large audience capacity, they aren’t going to bother with trying to get people to social distance. They can’t get people to file in and move to the end of a row for heavens sake.
> SR
> ROTR
> I think the entirety of Star Wars Land is at risk. Can’t do Oga’s, Lightsaber, Droids and if they cut the rides, nothing much left.
> 
> Star Tours
> Avatar
> Space Mtn
> Splash
> Kali
> Anything with a long indoor queue or where you get wet could be problematic.
> 
> Just my list of possibilities based on them not really working too hard to adjust experiences to allow for distancing so far. To quote Scar.....Be prepared!


You'd be surprised what they can mamage with the system they will be using. Star tours, avatar, space mountain can all be managed. Water rides and sge cannot. Some shows can be managed provided the way to get people in without distance violation works. Others not so much. And large crowds in enclosed theaters isn't something they really want to mess with initially.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> They should be but if you don’t actually need them and free dining is being taken away I bet they’d give you a refund if you wanted.


Yeah the single reason I booked with the promo and agreed to purchase more tickets at full price and full price room was because it actually did still make financial sense since the dining was free.  Without free dining it makes absolutely zero financial sense to keep the reservation as it stands paying a full price room with extra tickets when we are Florida residents with APs     I booked my August trip with a TA and she offered to start the refund process but I told her I want to see where this crazy train ride is heading since we've already been cancelled on 3 times with me booking directly through Disney.  Basically I want the full picture from Disney, not tiny tidbits that don't actually tell me what I can expect when I visit.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mission Space would need to be family groups only.. proximity is too tight to ride with strangers.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No happy with the email that "annual passholders will find it difficult to book for certain dates," and "the number of reservations that annual passholders can make will be limited."
> Hopefully my resort booking makes it MORE likely?



I think Remy said it should.

As an aside, this reminded me of that random website that said AP’s would have to buy tickets if they wanted to come in and everyone freaked out and said no way. Not that they were correct, but they are limiting AP’s in some fashion


----------



## OnceUponATime15

JacknSally said:


> *So this went up on DFB a little while ago and is a lot of not-news for us, I'm pretty sure. I did want to highlight this one section from it, though, just because a lot of people here are asking about it. Red and italics are MY emphasis.*
> 
> *Park Hopper Add-Ons Will NOT Be Automatically Refunded*
> 
> *At this time, park-hopper add-ons will NOT be automatically refunded. According to a Cast Member we spoke with, “It will not happen automatically **due to the fact that we currently do not have information on if our Guests will be able to park hop.”** Keep in mind, this was what we heard this from one Guest Relations Cast Member **and could possibly change.* *Disney has not shared specific information on if guests will have the ability to park hop or not at this time.*
> 
> *Guests who are interested in changing their tickets may call the Ticket Services department at (407) 566-4985.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> So basically we're right back where we were, but I just wanted to clear it up (I guess) that as of right now, no park hopping is still unofficial.*



Travel agent on FB or phone CM...   it’s a flip of the coin at this point...


----------



## AmberMV

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Our AP timing and not being local are identical. The AP system is a mess, especially since everyone has different times they can attend and different number of days left on pass. I am starting to think *Disney will give activated APs free renewals.*


Man that would sure wipe the slate clean for Disney in my books.  I wouldn't even care what happened with the rest of my AP year this year if that were to happen.


----------



## Remy is Up

JacknSally said:


> *So this went up on DFB a little while ago and is a lot of not-news for us, I'm pretty sure. I did want to highlight this one section from it, though, just because a lot of people here are asking about it. Red and italics are MY emphasis.*
> 
> *Park Hopper Add-Ons Will NOT Be Automatically Refunded*
> 
> *At this time, park-hopper add-ons will NOT be automatically refunded. According to a Cast Member we spoke with, “It will not happen automatically **due to the fact that we currently do not have information on if our Guests will be able to park hop.”** Keep in mind, this was what we heard this from one Guest Relations Cast Member **and could possibly change.* *Disney has not shared specific information on if guests will have the ability to park hop or not at this time.*
> 
> *Guests who are interested in changing their tickets may call the Ticket Services department at (407) 566-4985.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> So basically we're right back where we were, but I just wanted to clear it up (I guess) that as of right now, no park hopping is still unofficial.*


Everything is "unofficial"  put the dots together and reach a logical conclusion. This is what they had to consider. And no cms currently have no "official" answer they can give but think the way disney is
If we cap attendance and allow reservation by park by day only. You can't control that capacity if you allow hopping. What is capacity is 15k per park to start but all of the sudden 3k from 3 Park decide to hop to the 4th. No way to manage it. It also wouldn't fit with other plans. Just sayin


----------



## JacknSally

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Travel agent on FB or phone CM...   it’s a flip of the coin at this point...



*My money would be on the travel agent, assuming the travel agent had an official-looking screenshot   

I'm just saying Disney still hasn't announced they made that change official yet. *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *So this went up on DFB a little while ago and is a lot of not-news for us, I'm pretty sure. I did want to highlight this one section from it, though, just because a lot of people here are asking about it. Red and italics are MY emphasis.*
> 
> *Park Hopper Add-Ons Will NOT Be Automatically Refunded*
> 
> *At this time, park-hopper add-ons will NOT be automatically refunded. According to a Cast Member we spoke with, “It will not happen automatically **due to the fact that we currently do not have information on if our Guests will be able to park hop.”** Keep in mind, this was what we heard this from one Guest Relations Cast Member **and could possibly change.* *Disney has not shared specific information on if guests will have the ability to park hop or not at this time.*
> 
> *Guests who are interested in changing their tickets may call the Ticket Services department at (407) 566-4985.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> So basically we're right back where we were, but I just wanted to clear it up (I guess) that as of right now, no-park-hopping is still unofficial.*



So they probably don’t mean this, but I’m picturing AJ calling the general phone line and then reporting on what the CM said.


----------



## fla4fun

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No happy with the email that "annual passholders will find it difficult to book for certain dates," and "the number of reservations that annual passholders can make will be limited."
> Hopefully my resort booking makes it MORE likely?


I am sure it will, just like pass holders could make length of stay FP at 60 days even though normally they were restricted to 7 within 30 days.  The resort stay entitlements (such as they are, lol) should always override the pass entitlements.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised what they can mamage with the system they will be using. Star tours, avatar, space mountain can all be managed. Water rides and sge cannot. Some shows can be managed provided the way to get people in without distance violation works. Others not so much. And large crowds in enclosed theaters isn't something they really want to mess with initially.



So IASW....    too watery?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Mission Space would need to be family groups only.. proximity is too tight to ride with strangers.



They should just change the movie to a old fully open Disney world promotional video instead of space.


----------



## JacknSally

Remy is Up said:


> Everything is "unofficial"  put the dots together and reach a logical conclusion. This is what they had to consider. And no cms currently have no "official" answer they can give but think the way disney is
> If we cap attendance and allow reservation by park by day only. You can't control that capacity if you allow hopping. What is capacity is 15k per park to start but all of the sudden 3k from 3 Park decide to hop to the 4th. No way to manage it



*Ok, yes, I know all that. I have put the dots together and I personally am expecting park hopping to not be allowed. People have just been asking if it has been confirmed by Disney yet or is still an unconfirmed (even if assumed and all signs point to YES) rumor, since things get hard to keep track of in here, and I was just sharing that as of right now, Disney still hasn't announced it to the public.*


----------



## chasgoose

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Travel agent on FB or phone CM...   it’s a flip of the coin at this point...



That "rumor" tells us nothing. All it tells us is the CM they talked to didn't know what the park hopping policy was going to be. Obviously Disney wouldn't be automatically refunding PH tickets if hopping were allowed...


----------



## Rebma512

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised what they can mamage with the system they will be using. Star tours, avatar, space mountain can all be managed. Water rides and sge cannot. Some shows can be managed provided the way to get people in without distance violation works. Others not so much. And large crowds in enclosed theaters isn't something they really want to mess with initially.


There you are


----------



## disneyfan150

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised what they can mamage with the system . . . Water rides and sge


Sorry! Brain overload-what is sge?


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think Remy said it should.
> 
> As an aside, this reminded me of that random website that said AP’s would have to buy tickets if they wanted to come in and everyone freaked out and said no way. Not that they were correct, but they are limiting AP’s in some fashion


The reality is. This is a very limited group they want at the parks so they maintain control. Aps will be fine and have plenty of opportunity to reserve days. It is the out of state and day ticket guests that are being limited under the new system


----------



## Dis5150

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, yes, I know all that. I have put the dots together and I personally am expecting park hopping to not be allowed. People have just been asking if it has been confirmed by Disney yet or is still an unconfirmed (even if assumed and all signs point to YES) rumor, since things get hard to keep track of in here, and I was just sharing that as of right now, Disney still hasn't announced it to the public.*


Thank you! My DD was specifically asking if it was rumor or news and I couldn’t remember! I appreciate your post.


----------



## Sandiz08

Very curious as to what resorts end up opening up. I hope no one gets booted offsite.


----------



## CastAStone

Sandiz08 said:


> Very curious as to what resorts end up opening up. I hope no one gets booted offsite.


Opposite problem. Everyone with a room (currently) won’t get into the parks.


----------



## Remy is Up

chasgoose said:


> That "rumor" tells us nothing. All it tells us is the CM they talked to didn't know what the park hopping policy was going to be. Obviously Disney wouldn't be automatically refunding PH tickets if hopping were allowed...


They don't have a new script yet. They get it Sunday/Monday.  But as I stated from the start. Early on park hopping isn't possible to maintain the safety precautions. Later possibly. But if the new reboot on the fp system doesn't start moving more rapidly and quit having issues they will have to go to the secondary option of all lines stand by. Which they don't want.


----------



## Remy is Up

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, yes, I know all that. I have put the dots together and I personally am expecting park hopping to not be allowed. People have just been asking if it has been confirmed by Disney yet or is still an unconfirmed (even if assumed and all signs point to YES) rumor, since things get hard to keep track of in here, and I was just sharing that as of right now, Disney still hasn't announced it to the public.*


True no announcement. Publicly yet.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Trying to distance people in something like Philharmagic (or insert any other indoor theatre) I think would be a massive pain, unless it’s a less busy one. People don’t listen as it is when they’re told not to stop in the middle of the row.
> 
> Im going to continue speculating they could use big air conditioned  theatres as mask break areas. They could control where people sit easier like that too.


Not the best idea to use inside areas for mask breaks.  Mask breaks need to be outside.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> Opposite problem. Everyone with a room (currently) won’t get into the parks.


Even broken across all 4?


----------



## Remy is Up

OnceUponATime15 said:


> So IASW....    too watery?


Potc and iasw are OK from what I know


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Not the best idea to use inside areas for mask breaks.  Mask breaks need to be outside.



Yeah, but where do you have a big enough area to distance families apart outdoors that is out of the way? Hub grass? That’s why my brain went to the indoor theatres. Especially because a lot of the people needing breaks are also going to want to cool off in Florida summer heat.

Im really curious what they mean by the no mask areas.


----------



## chasgoose

Remy is Up said:


> They don't have a new script yet. They get it Sunday/Monday.  But as I stated from the start. Early on park hopping isn't possible to maintain the safety precautions. Later possibly. But if the new reboot on the fp system doesn't start moving more rapidly and quit having issues they will have to go to the secondary option of all lines stand by. Which they don't want.



Oh I completely agree about there being no park hopping. I was more commenting on the clickbait nature of the "rumor". They took "we don't know if there will be PH allowed" to "Disney might not refund PH tickets". Of course I fell for it...


----------



## Remy is Up

disneyfan150 said:


> Sorry! Brain overload-what is sge?


Star wars galaxy edge


----------



## Bribrittmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> MFSR would work fine without all the positions filled, right? I’ve only been engineer and that’s clearly not vital LOL. Couldn’t they do one party at a time?


What is MFSR? Smugglers Run?


----------



## skeeter31

Bribrittmom said:


> What is MFSR? Smugglers Run?


Correct


----------



## Krandor

chasgoose said:


> Oh I completely agree about there being no park hopping. I was more commenting on the clickbait nature of the "rumor". They took "we don't know if there will be PH allowed" to "Disney might not refund PH tickets". Of course I fell for it...



yeah headline is very misleading.
if they do announce no park hopping they will refund it but not until it is anbounced.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So I assume at this point, this is the biggest thread in the history of DIS?
> 
> Almost at 1000 pages


No plenty threads have went over 1000 pages.


----------



## NoTime42

DGsAtBLT said:


> People will climb.
> 
> They’ll need CM’s to police those large, busier theatres I think.


Speaking of climbing, hopefully there will be more enforcement of “catching up with my family” in queues since it’s impossible to socially distance when passing other families.


----------



## tinkerhon

CJK said:


> What number should we call to ask for a ticket refund?


I called 407-566-4985 - option 4


----------



## Remy is Up

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Even broken across all 4?


Highly unlikely. As I said. Day guests even when they can purchase tickets over the first few months will be a very small group. Current resort guests with ressies and ap holders, likely mostly in state, will make up the majority of the property park attendance.


----------



## Remy is Up

NoTime42 said:


> Speaking of climbing, hopefully there will be more enforcement of “catching up with my family” in queues since it’s impossible to socially distance when passing other families.


There will be. I think people are going to be surprised at how strict disney is about to get


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Remy is Up said:


> Potc and iasw are OK from what I know



Thanks..  guess I’m riding when the time comes then .  (these have to be my least 2 favourite rides at the MK - but everyone else in the family loves them & insists..)  lol!


----------



## chasgoose

Remy is Up said:


> Star wars galaxy edge



I was curious how they were going to enforce social distancing in there and also on a ride like RoTR which would seem to have too much unsupervised guests standing around in enclosed spaces. Although I guess they could have CMs accompany people for those parts and have the First Order CMs also be aggro about social distancing.


----------



## mhautz

I agree that park hopping seems to be unlikely as a matter of practicality since demand will probably outpace capacity early on, but I would think the system could still at least allow for it kind of like a fast pass for a second park in the same day.   Once you've "used" your reservation, you can get a new one if available.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jsand99 said:


> So what attractions does everyone think have the highest likelihood of being closed?


Splash Mountain & Kali due to Masks

Super sucky due to summer.


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> Highly unlikely. As I said. Day guests even when they can purchase tickets over the first few months will be a very small group. Current resort guests with ressies and ap holders, likely mostly in state, will make up the majority of the property park attendance.


What's the significance of "mostly in-state" APs?  I'm in Florida but I know there are a lot of out of state APs on this board


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

So, Remy, I am just clinging to last night (was it last night?) when you said that everything will be reevaluated in approx 6-8 weeks after park opening. With all the changes last night/today, it just makes it seem that these restrictions are more longterm. I keep reassuring myself that they are going to look at everything again and possibly lift some restrictions sooner if they feel it's safe. Right? Our current reservation (after 4 cancelled) is end of October and I am so hoping things have at least a chance of changing by then. I feel like you have all the info...


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> What's the significance of "mostly in-state" APs?  I'm in Florida but I know there are a lot of out of state APs on this board


Because in state APs can go at any time. Out of state would need to stay in a hotel, and can’t be making reservations right now. However, I can choose to go at any time because it’s just a half hour drive for me.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Welcome to Disney! We have 4 parks, 7 rides, 8 restaurants and 4 hotels open!
> Reserve now!



And no busses for your added pleasure


----------



## Cliz155

Remy is Up said:


> Star wars galaxy edge



Why wouldn't Star Wars Galaxy's Edge work? Would it be closed off completely? Or just ROTC and smaller shops maybe?


----------



## Raggou

CastAStone said:


> Opposite problem. Everyone with a room (currently) won’t get into the parks.



Wait? Let me understand this right you think everyone that currently has a resport reservation wont get int the parks?


----------



## skeeter31

Cliz155 said:


> Why wouldn't Star Wars Galaxy's Edge work? Would it be closed off completely? Or just ROTC and smaller shops maybe?


Wouldn’t shock me to see the whole land closed off. To avoid the congestion in that area. Both rides would be untenable with social distancing, as would Oga’s, droids, Savis, and most of the shops.


----------



## Remy is Up

mhautz said:


> I agree that park hopping seems to be unlikely as a matter of practicality since demand will probably outpace capacity early on, but I would think the system could still at least allow for it kind of like a fast pass for a second park in the same day.   Once you've "used" your reservation, you can get a new one if available.


They have to get the system to do what they want it to do to start with.


----------



## Owlpost23

chasgoose said:


> Exactly. Universal probably also has a higher proportion of local guests and even to the extent a Universal guest is an out of towner on a once-in-a-lifetime trip, its still probably just as a day or two add-on to a longer Disney trip. At worst you could be looking at a hardcore HP fan just flying into do Universal, but even then they are only likely to stay a day or two so we are talking a significantly cheaper trip that is far easier to reschedule. Not to mention that Universal is simply a much simpler operation.


You people kill me.Why are you so snarky towards UO? Disney's the big cheese,right? Hmmmmm......


----------



## CastAStone

Raggou said:


> Wait? Let me understand this right you think everyone that currently has a resport reservation wont get int the parks?


I am sure of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No plenty threads have went over 1000 pages.



Might be one of the quickest to that point though


----------



## tinkerhon

I keep thinking about social distancing and in the "Its tough to be a bug" preshow waiting area


----------



## Raggou

rteetz said:


> No plenty threads have went over 1000 pages.



This may be the fastest one to get to 1k though. Been lurking a long time finally decided to hoin some 500+ pages back during all this crazy


----------



## skeeter31

Raggou said:


> Wait? Let me understand this right you think everyone that currently has a resport reservation wont get int the parks?


I would think so. They need to cut down the amount of resort reservations at this time. My guess is there are still too many rooms occupied for the reopening time and they’re hoping more cancel or they’ll forcefully cancel them when they announce which resorts won’t be opening.


----------



## chasgoose

Cliz155 said:


> Why wouldn't Star Wars Galaxy's Edge work? Would it be closed off completely? Or just ROTC and smaller shops maybe?



Probably because even if the park is at reduced capacity, it would be hard to meter access into that area to allow for social distancing, because its so popular at the moment.


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> Because in state APs can go at any time. Out of state would need to stay in a hotel, and can’t be making reservations right now. However, I can choose to go at any time because it’s just a half hour drive for me.


But those APs that already have hotel reservations will be fine.


----------



## Yooperroo

Remy is Up said:


> Star wars galaxy edge


Hahaha I was trying to figure out why you were mentioning Stitches Great Escape. That makes much more sense


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Might be one of the quickest to that point though


Personally I’m watching the view count.


----------



## Raggou

skeeter31 said:


> I would think so. They need to cut down the amount of resort reservations at this time. My guess is there are still too many rooms occupied for the reopening time and they’re hoping more cancel or they’ll forcefully cancel them when they announce which resorts won’t be opening.



If this is the case... good luck to other ticket holders.. IF your paying all that money to stay On Site then im pretty sure they would guarantee at least 1 park entry somewhere. 
And on-property hotel reservations would get first priority. So GL to anyone else

I do agree with you I think they are hoping some people cancel. Hence also the pause of new tickets


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> They have to get the system to do what they want it to do to start with.



Im having flashbacks to the 2013/2014 MyMagic+ roll out.


----------



## mhautz

chasgoose said:


> Probably because even if the park is at reduced capacity, it would be hard to meter access into that area to allow for social distancing, because its so popular at the moment.


Didn't they initially design the boarding passes for this exact purpose though?


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> I would think so. They need to cut down the amount of resort reservations at this time. My guess is there are still too many rooms occupied for the reopening time and they’re hoping more cancel or they’ll forcefully cancel them when they announce which resorts won’t be opening.


Even if all the hotel room on property are filled it's still only a percentage of capacity.  I don't know what percentage but I wouldn't think more than 50%.  That's IF ALL rooms are filled which we know they won't be.


----------



## skeeter31

mhautz said:


> Didn't they initially design the boarding passes for this exact purpose though?


Yes, but not with the added challenge of social distancing. You can’t have people just standing around outside the land waiting for their boarding group. You cant have the rush at rope drop to get a boarding group. And more importantly, most of the things in the land can’t be opened because of social distancing.


----------



## rteetz

My November trip dining is now gone.


----------



## CastAStone

Raggou said:


> Wait? Let me understand this right you think everyone that currently has a resport reservation wont get int the parks?





CastAStone said:


> I am sure of it.


Just to add color: I think Disney will everything they can to avoid canceling guests, even if it means bribing them to move their reservation to next year. But there were dates nearly sold out over the next few months which is something like 100,000 guests just on site, and they can’t handle that attendance level if they are sincerely sticking to what they told the state.


----------



## preemiemama

OK- I am waving a white flag on reading 50 pages of missed info.  I know about the canceled ADRs, DDP, and FP from last night, but can someone summarize today's 50 pages please?


----------



## casaya95

rteetz said:


> My November trip dining is now gone.


This is just bizarre. My July stuff is still there. Par for the course with Disney IT.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I am dying to know what kind of deal they will offer to people to rebook for next year. ALMOST makes me wish I had a trip booked for this summer just to volunteer as tribute.


----------



## Remy is Up

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> So, Remy, I am just clinging to last night (was it last night?) when you said that everything will be reevaluated in approx 6-8 weeks after park opening. With all the changes last night/today, it just makes it seem that these restrictions are more longterm. I keep reassuring myself that they are going to look at everything again and possible lift some restrictions sooner if they feel it's safe. Right? Our current reservation (after 4 cancelled) is end of October and I am so hoping things have at least a chance of changing by then. I feel like you have all the info...


Some are long term. Some can be modified. Honestly,, the situation is fluid and things change daily. Seems anytime I talk to anyone at any of the big 3 companies, something else is changing. And disney being the biggest one. It happens the most.  I'd give it till the end of August and see what they are saying then. I'm aware of some things I can't post but I'll either post or allude to things I can.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *My money would be on the travel agent, assuming the travel agent had an official-looking screenshot
> 
> I'm just saying Disney still hasn't announced they made that change official yet. *


Its a FB post of what someone’s TA told them. I can assure you all TAs have not been informed of this. I do not know how that person’s TA got the info. Yesterday the leak to some FB TA was confirmed by DPB post and TA news blast later in the evening.


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, but not with the added challenge of social distancing. You can’t have people just standing around outside the land waiting for their boarding group. You cant have the rush at rope drop to get a boarding group. And more importantly, most of the things in the land can’t be opened because of social distancing.


I think both Savi's and Droid depot can be socially distanced pretty easily.  You just limit the people coming in and then space it out more.


----------



## Raggou

preemiemama said:


> OK- I am waving a white flag on reading 50 pages of missed info.  I know about the canceled ADRs, DDP, and FP from last night, but can someone summarize today's 50 pages please?


Please go to the official news only thread no discussion we cant summarize for every person that misses


----------



## skeeter31

preemiemama said:


> OK- I am waving a white flag on reading 50 pages of missed info.  I know about the canceled ADRs, DDP, and FP from last night, but can someone summarize today's 50 pages please?


Check the stickied/locked thread for the real “news” of the day, minus the snark we provide


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im having flashbacks to the 2013/2014 MyMagic+ roll out.


They spend 5 years developing that. They’ve had 70 days with this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I am dying to know what kind of deal they will offer to people to rebook for next year. ALMOST makes me wish I had a trip booked for this summer just to volunteer as tribute.


I vote 35% off. Granted resorts will go up 25% in costs and all food and experiences up 20% to make up for the social distancing and increased food costs so you’ll still lose money at the end of the day to the Mouse.


----------



## preemiemama

skeeter31 said:


> Check the stickied/locked thread for the real “news” of the day, minus the snark we provide


I've read that- so I think I am up to date on the changes.  But I missed out on the snark!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I am dying to know what kind of deal they will offer to people to rebook for next year. ALMOST makes me wish I had a trip booked for this summer just to volunteer as tribute.



I know! I'm almost...jealous?  

Sigh. Maybe there will still be some kind of discount next year...


----------



## KrissyD715

Are you thinking the droid building will be closed?


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Its a FB post of what someone’s TA told them. I can assure you all TAs have not been informed of this. I do not know how that person’s TA got the info. Yesterday the leak to some FB TA was confirmed by DPB post and TA news blast later in the evening.


*
Ohhh, I don't think I knew about a specific FB post or anything. Gotcha. Thanks for clearing that up! *


----------



## mhautz

preemiemama said:


> OK- I am waving a white flag on reading 50 pages of missed info.  I know about the canceled ADRs, DDP, and FP from last night, but can someone summarize today's 50 pages please?


The last 50 pages: We don't have any clue what's going on and are frustrated about it.
I guess you say that's the last 900 pages before that as well


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Proposal to make Stitch's Great Escape a big indoor sitting area with outlets! I mean we could use that anyway.


----------



## New Mouse

Im curious to see how they handle a situation where 1 person has an ap but the rest of the family hasnt purchased tickets yet.   There are just too many variables Disney has not accounted for.  They did good by resetting dining and fp, but now they need to do the same for aps and ticket holders as well.

The DVC situation is jacked up beyond repair at the moment...and well Disney doesnt have the best track record of new technology rollouts.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> I am dying to know what kind of deal they will offer to people to rebook for next year. ALMOST makes me wish I had a trip booked for this summer just to volunteer as tribute.


We were still considering our now-September trip to be speculative, unsure on exactly when we wanted to go this fall, but I wanted to get a date booked about a month ago just to make sure 1) we had a shot, period, and 2) we got in ahead of any cancellation deals if the restrictions looked too onerous.

As it is we never bought tickets so I am assuming we will be first in line to get bumped. My only hope is that the week we’re booked in September is the 2nd least popular travel dates of the year.


----------



## rteetz

KrissyD715 said:


> Are you thinking the droid building will be closed?


They could limited a capacity and spread out builders.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

Remy is Up said:


> Some are long term. Some can be modified. Honestly,, the situation is fluid and things change daily. Seems anytime I talk to anyone at any of the big 3 companies, something else is changing. And disney being the biggest one. It happens the most.  I'd give it till the end of August and see what they are saying then. I'm aware of some things I can't post but I'll either post or allude to things I can.


Thanks for your response. I will eagerly await any info you have and try my best to be patient until at least end of August! I appreciate you and the others who are in the know.


----------



## only hope

mhautz said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't expect them to clean ride vehicles between every ride?



I don't. It's not necessary. Wash your hands before touching your stuff (especially your phone) or your face etc. Once you get back to your home/hotel, change your clothes before sitting and wash your hands again. 



skeeter31 said:


> Wouldn’t shock me to see the whole land closed off. To avoid the congestion in that area. Both rides would be untenable with social distancing, as would Oga’s, droids, Savis, and most of the shops.



I don't think they'll close GE. I think they'll use boarding groups for land entry again, on a daily basis with a much lower capacity than the opening day boarding groups, in addition to virtual queues. They could make traffic through the marketplace one way and have a socially distanced queue form headed towards Rise. GE is a huge money maker, and still would be even at reduced capacity.


----------



## chicagoshannon

only hope said:


> I don't. It's not necessary. Wash your hands before touching your stuff (especially your phone) or your face etc. Once you get back to your home/hotel, change your clothes before sitting and wash your hands again.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they'll close GE. I think they'll use boarding groups for land entry again, on a daily basis with a much lower capacity than the opening day boarding groups, in addition to virtual queues. They could make traffic through the marketplace one way and have a socially distanced queue form headed towards Rise. GE is a huge money maker, and still would be even at reduced capacity.


This is what I think and hope too.   I know it's possible it's just whether they want to do it or not.


----------



## Raggou

CastAStone said:


> Just to add color: I think Disney will everything they can to avoid canceling guests, even if it means bribing them to move their reservation to next year. But there were dates nearly sold out over the next few months which is something like 100,000 guests just on site, and they can’t handle that attendance level if they are sincerely sticking to what they told the state.



Sure so even in that scenario... these guests who DO come will be taken care of first.... So like I said GL if your not staying OnSite / with tickets. If what you say is true if you dont have a hotel rez your not going to get in me thinks


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> I am sure of it.


How will entrants/non-entrants be selected?


----------



## tcherjen

I hope to find out something soon.
Like everyone my FP are gone.
Our stay starts July 19-24 staying at FQ. I would love to know if this resort will be open.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Remy is Up said:


> The reality is. This is a very limited group they want at the parks so they maintain control. Aps will be fine and have plenty of opportunity to reserve days. It is the out of state and day ticket guests that are being limited under the new system


Any guess if those with resort reservations will get a chance to purchase tickets? Many people had rooms booked but not yet tickets and are stuck. If you have any idea of a time frame or plan.


----------



## jbreen2010

Interesting.  I had a package booked (tickets and hotel at CBR July 24-29). Got that cryptic email about the reopen and called to ask. Asked if they know if CBR will def be open before I rebook flights...agent was very candid and said I would try to see what additional guidance comes out next week before rebooking. Maybe I’m on the list to get cut. All my fast passes and dining reservations already disappeared. I also asked what it meant by needing park reservations - we had dated hopper passes...but are hoppers even going to be allowed...and do I have to be in a raffle or something for Epcot vs MK resorts? Lol so many uncertainties


----------



## catfan98

@Remy is Up  Since as of the moment, the Halloween party is still on, and since no new tickets are being sold for now, do you think they’ll cap it at what they’ve sold and those of us who didn’t get tickets yet, are we SOL? 

ETA:  Good grief it’s been a rough few days on the news front...up down, up down.  I need a drink, lol.  TGIF


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> I am sure of it.


Then how will any AP’s without reservations get in if resorts get first dibs?


----------



## jlwhitney

catfan98 said:


> @Remy is Up  Since as of the moment, the Halloween party is still on, and since no new tickets are being sold for now, do you think they’ll cap it at what they’ve sold and those of us who didn’t get tickets yet, are we SOL?



They probably don't know what they are doing with the partys.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> How will entrants/non-entrants be selected?


Good question. I imagine DVC will be 1st and those with both an on-site reservation and tickets/AP will be 2nd. Beyond that I am not sure, and how they will divvy up that second group if they are over the limit I am not sure.


----------



## CastAStone

cakebaker said:


> Then how will any AP’s without reservations get in if resorts get first dibs?


I don’t know but I’m betting they have a plan. From what I read today they _*may*_ introduce new blackout dates for APs.


----------



## StevieB81

e_yerger said:


> Alright so here is my situation: no email, fastpasses gone, dining still there.


I've gotten the email. Didn't have FPs (8/2-/8/12), but all my ADRs are still there, including 6/14 becaue a glitch won't let me cancel on my own. What does this mean?


----------



## skeeter31

CastAStone said:


> Good question. I imagine DVC will be 1st and those with both an on-site reservation and tickets/AP will be 2nd. Beyond that I am not sure, and how they will divvy up that second group if they are over the limit I am not sure.


Would be nice for DVC to be first, but it’s been decades since Disney treated DVC as “first” in a long time. My guess is they won’t be first in line at all.


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> Good question. I imagine DVC will be 1st and those with both an on-site reservation and tickets/AP will be 2nd. Beyond that I am not sure, and how they will divvy up that second group if they are over the limit I am not sure.


There are an awful lot of locals ( not all here) that seem to think they’re going to get to enjoy empty parks without vacationers. Not going to be a happy bunch if they can’t get in. I suppose they can just join the I’m not happy club. lol


----------



## skeeter31

StevieB81 said:


> I've gotten the email. Didn't have FPs (8/2-/8/12), but all my ADRs are still there, including 6/14 becaue a glitch won't let me cancel on my own. What does this mean?


Your dining is cancelled. It’s jut not out of MDE yet. It will be. IT is slow.


----------



## jbreen2010

I am wondering - does anyone know the capacity of the resort hotels versus the theme parks. So like if the resorts can hold 30,000 guests a night but the 4 parks at a limited capacity is 100,000 people, maybe they will allow those on properties in?


----------



## MoeJ

I'm wondering about the cancellation of ALL dining plans, free or paid (I had the deluxe plan). Is it because they'll have limited menus and people will complain?

Me: I booked Narcossee's specifically so we could get the lobster on my birthday!! What do you mean there's NO LOBSTER available?! That's why I booked deluxe to begin with!

CM: Ma'am, this is an Arby's drive-thru.


----------



## catfan98

Got the email earlier today.  October trip.  Now just waiting to watch it all disappear.


----------



## CastAStone

skeeter31 said:


> Would be nice for DVC to be first, but it’s been decades since Disney treated DVC as “first” in a long time. My guess is they won’t be first in line at all.


It’s my guess but you may very well be right. My thinking is just that DVC reservations are the only ones they can’t cancel. It would be _*horrible*_ of them to not allow them into the parks.


----------



## WDWFan0813

My sweet Mickey, I am gone a couple hours to eat dinner and watch some Mandalorian and now you people have closed every ride in all 4 parks!

New theory: Remy is a Bob.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Then how will any AP’s without reservations get in if resorts get first dibs?


I thought it was already official news that APs will get pre-selection of reservation days (3 is what I heard, every 30 days or until 1 is used)?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I know! I'm almost...jealous?
> 
> Sigh. Maybe there will still be some kind of discount next year...



There will be something. Always is.


----------



## WDWFan0813

Storybook Dining reservation for July disappeared in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> I thought it was already official news that APs will get pre-selection of reservation days (3 is what I heard, every 30 days or until 1 is used)?


On site gets priority as I understand it, as long as they have tickets.


----------



## StevieB81

I stand corrected. My ADRs for my first 2 days have now disappeared. Both at AKL. Still hope for Raglan Road and Homecomin'?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> My November trip dining is now gone.


My August dining still shows. DDP recovery so not sure what waves they’re doing it in.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

WDWFan0813 said:


> My sweet Mickey, I am gone a couple hours to eat dinner and watch some Mandalorian and now you people have closed every ride in all 4 parks!
> 
> New theory: Remy is a Bob.
> 
> View attachment 497871


I asked him yesterday if he was Bob......no response.......


----------



## chicagoshannon

My star wars reservations are still there.  I'm thinking the experiences will be last to be deleted.


----------



## Disneysoule

WDWFan0813 said:


> Storybook Dining reservation for July disappeared in the last 5 minutes.


Mine tooo just now


----------



## HikingFam

Any speculation on where DVC rentals will land in all of this?  We didn't buy trip protection, so we are stuck going or losing our money.  Hopefully we would be treated like DVC members for park entry (kind of like how DVC rental gets free resort parking)?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

From DTA regarding e-mail going out to guests who have dining plans:

*UPDATE - MAY 29, 2020: Notifications for Guests with dining plans*

As you know, as part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining and experience bookings through the end of the year. For your awareness, Guests with these bookings are receiving notifications from Disney that their reservations will be impacted.

Today notifications are going to Guests with promotional or paid dine plans. Please see below for examples of the letters your Clients are receiving.


*SAMPLE DINE PLAN LETTER - Resort hotel Guests who purchased Dining Plan, have a Dine/Experience Reservation
*
Resort hotel Guests who purchased Dining Plan, have a Dine/Experience Reservation and tickets

As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.

Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*.

As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided.

Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to* cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.

We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. The price of the package will be adjusted accordingly and your modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.

There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details about the process to secure new reservations, including our new dining and experience reservation window which will accommodate selections up to 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit.

At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.

We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.

For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional *or *Member Services*.

Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.



*SAMPLE FREE DINE PLAN LETTER - Resort hotel Guests who are booked on a Free Dining package
*
Resort hotel guests who are booked on a Free Dining package w/ ticket

As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.

Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*.

As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided.

Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to* cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.

We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.

There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details about the process to secure new reservations, including our new dining and experience reservation window which will accommodate selections up to 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit.

At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.

We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.

For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional *or *Member Services*.

Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> You'd be surprised what they can mamage with the system they will be using. Star tours, avatar, space mountain can all be managed. Water rides and sge cannot. Some shows can be managed provided the way to get people in without distance violation works. Others not so much. And large crowds in enclosed theaters isn't something they really want to mess with initially.



Didn’t Shanghai open with their water rides open?


----------



## AmberMV

Curious if anyone who recently had their ADRs and FPs disappear from MDE also received an email about the changes?

I'm wondering what the heck is going on now as I have always had no problem getting emails from Disney and now I'm not getting any email updates or cancellation notifications (for the last week).  I still haven't gotten my 2nd week of June cancellation email.  All my ADRs for August are still there.  My Toppolino's ADR disappeared for July 4 but my Yacht club lunch at Ale & Compass for July 4 is still there.  My June 10 res still intact.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I asked him yesterday if he was Bob......no response.......


Maybe DanSG is Bob trying to get us all to cancel


----------



## mhautz

DisneyWishes14 said:


> From DTA regarding e-mail going out to guests who have dining plans:
> 
> *UPDATE - MAY 29, 2020: Notifications for Guests with dining plans*
> 
> As you know, as part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining and experience bookings through the end of the year. For your awareness, Guests with these bookings are receiving notifications from Disney that their reservations will be impacted.
> 
> Today notifications are going to Guests with promotional or paid dine plans. Please see below for examples of the letters your Clients are receiving.
> 
> 
> *SAMPLE DINE PLAN LETTER - Resort hotel Guests who purchased Dining Plan, have a Dine/Experience Reservation
> *
> Resort hotel Guests who purchased Dining Plan, have a Dine/Experience Reservation and tickets
> 
> As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
> 
> Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*.
> 
> As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided.
> 
> Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to* cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.
> 
> We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. The price of the package will be adjusted accordingly and your modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.
> 
> There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details about the process to secure new reservations, including our new dining and experience reservation window which will accommodate selections up to 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit.
> 
> At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.
> 
> We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.
> 
> For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional *or *Member Services*.
> 
> Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> *SAMPLE FREE DINE PLAN LETTER - Resort hotel Guests who are booked on a Free Dining package
> *
> Resort hotel guests who are booked on a Free Dining package w/ ticket
> 
> As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
> 
> Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*.
> 
> As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided.
> 
> Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to* cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.
> 
> We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.
> 
> There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details about the process to secure new reservations, including our new dining and experience reservation window which will accommodate selections up to 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit.
> 
> At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.
> 
> We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.
> 
> For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional *or *Member Services*.
> 
> Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.




Does this mean the 35% is on the current reservation?  Previous communications suggested it would be in the future.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Curious if anyone who recently had their ADRs and FPs disappear from MDE also received an email about the changes?
> 
> I'm wondering what the heck is going on now as I have always had no problem getting emails from Disney and now I'm not getting any email updates or cancellation notifications (for the last week).  I still haven't gotten my 2nd week of June cancellation email.  All my ADRs for August are still there.  My Toppolino's ADR disappeared for July 4 but my Yacht club lunch at Ale & Compass for July 4 is still there.  My June 10 res still intact.


Just got the general email from Disney that FPs and ADRs will be getting cancelled. They’re not emailing for each individual cancellation like they were doing with earlier reservations.


----------



## rteetz

Disney is cancelling VIP tours through the end of 2020.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Please FOR THE LOVE of mercy keep Splash!
It’s chlorinated water...it.will.be.fineeeeeee!


----------



## WDWFan0813

AmberMV said:


> Curious if anyone who recently had their ADRs and FPs disappear from MDE also received an email about the changes?
> 
> I'm wondering what the heck is going on now as I have always had no problem getting emails from Disney and now I'm not getting any email updates or cancellation notifications (for the last week).  I still haven't gotten my 2nd week of June cancellation email.  All my ADRs for August are still there.  My Toppolino's ADR disappeared for July 4 but my Yacht club lunch at Ale & Compass for July 4 is still there.  My June 10 res still intact.


I got the email around 11:38, my FP's disappeared this morning, I'm not sure if the chicken or the egg came first as I was working and not watching my personal email / MDE close enough.

One of only two ADR's just disappeared moments ago.  I think they did a mass wipe of FP's but are doing ADR's restaurant by restaurant.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Disney is cancelling VIP tours through the end of 2020.


Makes sense. I’m thinking all tours will be cancelled. Can’t socially distance when you’re following the tour guide or stopping in the middle of Main Street to be told about the names in the windows.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Disney is cancelling VIP tours through the end of 2020.



Oh my. I'm a little surprised by that one.


----------



## Funfire240

no email yet for me
Everything for my September trip is still there including the boutique and barber shop so far.  We have 4 day tickets - 3/4 have been extended to 9/2021
We also have one day tickets that were for 6/1 - those were all extended to 12/2020 previously and now 2/4 have been extended to 9/2021
Considering not all tickets in a famil


----------



## Taylor'sMom

My mind was just wandering. Under normal circumstances, the people on these boards, and other similar fan groups, are uber Disney fans.  Planners. Researchers. 

But MANY that go to Disney are not.  I'm sure we've all heard stories about the family that booked their once in a lifetime trip and just SHOWED UP and had no idea about magic bands or ADRs or fastpasses (regardless of the fact that Disney emailed them all this info) 

I now wonder how many of those people that have a reservation for after opening will still just SHOW UP and have no clue they were expected to have a daily park reservation, and their experiences will be limited.  Will they even see the news of no fireworks, limited park hours, closed resorts, etc.

I mean, my social media feed is filled with all this info.  But for the non-planner, non-uber fans, who don't belong to these groups or stalk their email.... yikes!


----------



## OKWFan88

rteetz said:


> Disney is cancelling VIP tours through the end of 2020.


Does that include tours like Ultimate Day of Thrills?


----------



## rteetz

OKWFan88 said:


> Does that include tours like Ultimate Day of Thrills?


I would assume. I know for sure it’s the plaids you book for front of line access.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Taylor'sMom said:


> My mind was just wandering. Under normal circumstances, the people on these boards, and other similar fan groups, are uber Disney fans.  Planners. Researchers.
> 
> But MANY that go to Disney are not.  I'm sure we've all heard stories about the family that booked their once in a lifetime trip and just SHOWED UP and had no idea about magic bands or ADRs or fastpasses (regardless of the fact that Disney emailed them all this info)
> 
> I now wonder how many of those people that have a reservation for after opening will still just SHOW UP and have no clue they were expected to have a daily park reservation, and their experiences will be limited.  Will they even see the news of no fireworks, limited park hours, closed resorts, etc.
> 
> I mean, my social media feed is filled with all this info.  But for the non-planner, non-uber fans, who don't belong to these groups or stalk their email.... yikes!


 I assume there will be a good deal of email communication going out. Now what people choose to do with that communication is up to them. You're probably right though, it is bound to happen to somebody. Probably hundreds of somebodies.


----------



## AmberMV

Taylor'sMom said:


> My mind was just wandering. Under normal circumstances, the people on these boards, and other similar fan groups, are uber Disney fans.  Planners. Researchers.
> 
> But MANY that go to Disney are not.  I'm sure we've all heard stories about the family that booked their once in a lifetime trip and just SHOWED UP and had no idea about magic bands or ADRs or fastpasses (regardless of the fact that Disney emailed them all this info)
> 
> I now wonder how many of those people that have a reservation for after opening will still just SHOW UP and have no clue they were expected to have a daily park reservation, and their experiences will be limited.  Will they even see the news of no fireworks, limited park hours, closed resorts, etc.
> 
> I mean, my social media feed is filled with all this info.  But for the non-planner, non-uber fans, who don't belong to these groups or stalk their email.... yikes!


Yeah I mean, if people aren't reading their emails or reading a newspaper or their phones, or watching TV or reading the internet and literally just show up at Disney thinking they will walk into the park they really only have themselves to blame.  That's quite ignorant of them.  But you're right, there will be a lot of people like that.


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> Please FOR THE LOVE of mercy keep Splash!
> It’s chlorinated water...it.will.be.fineeeeeee!


 Wet masks are the issue.


----------



## mhautz

Taylor'sMom said:


> My mind was just wandering. Under normal circumstances, the people on these boards, and other similar fan groups, are uber Disney fans.  Planners. Researchers.
> 
> But MANY that go to Disney are not.  I'm sure we've all heard stories about the family that booked their once in a lifetime trip and just SHOWED UP and had no idea about magic bands or ADRs or fastpasses (regardless of the fact that Disney emailed them all this info)
> 
> I now wonder how many of those people that have a reservation for after opening will still just SHOW UP and have no clue they were expected to have a daily park reservation, and their experiences will be limited.  Will they even see the news of no fireworks, limited park hours, closed resorts, etc.
> 
> I mean, my social media feed is filled with all this info.  But for the non-planner, non-uber fans, who don't belong to these groups or stalk their email.... yikes!


You'd have to be in a pretty strong vacuum to not have a hunch that any major endeavor is going to have serious limitations right now.  I understand people can be surprisingly oblivious, I just don't know how you get to the gates of WDW without any number of clear hurdles.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I mean, if people aren't reading their emails or reading a newspaper or their phones, or watching TV or reading the internet and literally just show up at Disney thinking they will walk into the park they really only have themselves to blame.  That's quite ignorant of them.  But you're right, there will be a lot of people like that.



Oh, I agree.  The info is out there. Everywhere, including their own email.  And in this current COVID world, you'd have to be kinda naive to not research your travel plans before going.  But it will happen!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mhautz said:


> Does this mean the 35% is on the current reservation?  Previous communications suggested it would be in the future.



That is what it reads like - that if you booked a package with the free dining, THAT package will be adjusted to have the dining plan removed and the price of the room portions reduced by 35%

Not clear what happens to people who had one booked during a time they are now closed - I assume that rolls over to their replacement booking


----------



## CastAStone

HikingFam said:


> Any speculation on where DVC rentals will land in all of this?  We didn't buy trip protection, so we are stuck going or losing our money.  Hopefully we would be treated like DVC members for park entry (kind of like how DVC rental gets free resort parking)?


Typically DVC rental guests are treated the same as DVC guests for the duration of their stay (save for exclusives like the lounge at Epcot), as Disney has no way of knowing that you are rental guests and not the owners kids.

But no information has been communicated specifically.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

mhautz said:


> You'd have to be in a pretty strong vacuum to not have a hunch that any major endeavor is going to have serious limitations right now.  I understand people can be surprisingly oblivious, I just don't know how you get to the gates of WDW without any number of clear hurdles.



I'm just picturing these people at home, going "Honey, you should make sure Disney is open for our trip in August" and they see a July re-opening date and "Yep, they're open!" and not give it further research.

Anyway... it was an off-topic rambling.  I'm done rambling!


----------



## Hummingbird

A bright spot for me


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Disney is cancelling VIP tours through the end of 2020.


That is a big chunk of money lost. But also easy to bring back when they determine they can.


----------



## cakebaker

Hummingbird said:


> A bright spot for me View attachment 497880


 I dread the day those come up to reserve, the boards will be flooded with horror stories. Always happens with AP previews. That’s going to be a hot ticket for locals I would guess, plus all the competition from DVC guests already onsite.


----------



## AmberMV

Hummingbird said:


> A bright spot for me View attachment 497880


I'm hoping this includes *all* Passholders not just ones who aren't blocked out for the soft opening


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

So character dining (and it appears like Shanghai's updated version too) is now officially added to canceled experiences


----------



## DisneyWishes14

mhautz said:


> Does this mean the 35% is on the current reservation?  Previous communications suggested it would be in the future.



According to the news just released on DTA, the 35% is for the current reservation.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I dread the day those come up to reserve, the boards will be flooded with horror stories. Always happens with AP previews. That’s going to be a hot ticket for locals I would guess, plus all the competition from DVC guests already onsite.



Craig said today the reservations for Universal’s preview next week was a nightmare. I can only imagine what it’ll be for Disney.


----------



## tinkerhon

WonderlandisReality said:


> Please FOR THE LOVE of mercy keep Splash!
> It’s chlorinated water...it.will.be.fineeeeeee!


They can replace the water w sanitizer


----------



## Vern60

Lots of recent posts about wet masks got me to thinking what will happen when the torrential summer downpours start?
I got a chuckle picturing CM's closing the doors to their shops as people were rushing towards them.
"Let us in!"
"No, you'll exceed our occupancy limit"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266538550083944453


----------



## Disney Bobby

I'm thinking the annual pass refund is looking better and better each day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I asked him yesterday if he was Bob......no response.......



We have certainly drawn conclusions around here based on less...


----------



## Raggou

Taylor'sMom said:


> My mind was just wandering. Under normal circumstances, the people on these boards, and other similar fan groups, are uber Disney fans.  Planners. Researchers.
> 
> But MANY that go to Disney are not.  I'm sure we've all heard stories about the family that booked their once in a lifetime trip and just SHOWED UP and had no idea about magic bands or ADRs or fastpasses (regardless of the fact that Disney emailed them all this info)
> 
> I now wonder how many of those people that have a reservation for after opening will still just SHOW UP and have no clue they were expected to have a daily park reservation, and their experiences will be limited.  Will they even see the news of no fireworks, limited park hours, closed resorts, etc.
> 
> I mean, my social media feed is filled with all this info.  But for the non-planner, non-uber fans, who don't belong to these groups or stalk their email.... yikes!




I mean... you would be crazy to vacation in a Pandemic without looking for GENERAL Updates.... if they dont see them honestly I think a fair share is on them. Its a giant Pandemic, they should want to see how their vacation might change


----------



## Pickle Rick

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So character dining (and it appears like Shanghai's updated version too) is now officially added to canceled experiences



there will be no character dining when they open?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Vern60 said:


> Lots of recent posts about wet masks got me to thinking what will happen when the torrential summer downpours start?
> I got a chuckle picturing CM's closing the doors to their shops as people were rushing towards them.
> "Let us in!"
> "No, you'll exceed our occupancy limit"



Funny, and I chuckle, but this is also a real possibility.  If a store like The Emporium is at max capacity when the afternoon downpour hits, there will be no relief.  If we thought the parks cleared out during the afternoon showers before, they REALLY will now!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vern60 said:


> Lots of recent posts about wet masks got me to thinking what will happen when the torrential summer downpours start?
> I got a chuckle picturing CM's closing the doors to their shops as people were rushing towards them.
> "Let us in!"
> "No, you'll exceed our occupancy limit"


not just the rainstorms, normal sweat.  Masks are all going to be wet within 30 minutes of putting them on!


----------



## Raggou

So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order? 

Just between these 3


----------



## jlwhitney

Raggou said:


> So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order?
> 
> Just between these 3



Any on property with tickets


----------



## BrerMama

I just got the email indicating they will remove dining from my package, give me 35% off and I will receive a new invoice indicating what I owe/will be refunded.

Dang it Disney! I had decided to go with Universal (buy 2 days, get 2 free) and then you do this to me...

edit: had free dining recovery July 18-26. I had upgraded to regular dining. Staying at POP.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Anyone know how to sign up to receive AP emails? 

I haven’t gotten any of the AP ones from Disney, and no cancellation emails either. But I can see in the app things are dropping one by one.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Raggou said:


> So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order?
> 
> Just between these 3


I think it will be anyone with a hotel reservation (dvc or cash) with any sort of ticket media.  Then any AP.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I got my email (finally)! It doesn't say which trip it is for. Here is the latest on the key information if anyone is still tracking wording changes:

"In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. "


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266538550083944453



And there it is . As many of us said, give Disney a chance, and would you look at that, 35% off.

Will it be perfect for everyone? No. Will some people have preferred DDP? Yes. But IMO it’s a good discount and will put a lot (not all) people ahead financially especially considering restrictions there may be on restaurants, TS in particular.


----------



## zemmer

BrerMama said:


> I just got the email indicating they will remove dining from my package, give me 35% off and I will receive a new invoice indicating what I owe/will be refunded.
> 
> Dang it Disney! I had decided to go with Universal (buy 2 days, get 2 free) and then you do this to me...
> 
> edit: had free dining recovery July 18-26. I had upgraded to regular dining. Staying at POP.


I got the same email. Unfortunately my trip was June 24-27. I hope they give me a code for 35% November trip.


----------



## npatellye

Raggou said:


> So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order?
> 
> Just between these 3


1. On property guests with tickets or APs 
2. DS hotel guests with tickets or APs
3. APs in general


----------



## chicagoshannon

BrerMama said:


> I just got the email indicating they will remove dining from my package, give me 35% off and I will receive a new invoice indicating what I owe/will be refunded.
> 
> Dang it Disney! I had decided to go with Universal (buy 2 days, get 2 free) and then you do this to me...
> 
> edit: had free dining recovery July 18-26. I had upgraded to regular dining. Staying at POP.


might want to hold off until you find out what will actually be open at Disney.  Universal will have an almost 6 weeks jump so a lot of their stuff might be open by your dates where as Disney will still be in early stage of opening.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Raggou said:


> So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order?
> 
> Just between these 3


AP first. Then DVC guests with tickets. Then on site guests with tickets. 

I don’t think technically DVC is entitled to park access. Only the resort. This may annoy a lot of guests - perhaps enough to make them cancel.


----------



## Dis5150

Does “active reservation” mean those who have June reservations with the free dining are out of luck??


----------



## Marissa227

I finally got an email! Woo!


----------



## zemmer

Dis5150 said:


> Does “active reservation” mean those who have June reservations with the free dining are out of luck??


I had June free dining because of a cancelled March trip and I received the 35% off email. They’re kindly going to send me an updated  invoice for my (cancelled) June trip reflecting the discount.


----------



## hereforthechurros

BrerMama said:


> I just got the email indicating they will remove dining from my package, give me 35% off and I will receive a new invoice indicating what I owe/will be refunded.
> 
> Dang it Disney! I had decided to go with Universal (buy 2 days, get 2 free) and then you do this to me...
> 
> edit: had free dining recovery July 18-26. I had upgraded to regular dining. Staying at POP.


That was quick!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266541647136993281


----------



## Violetspider

SleeplessInTO said:


> Anyone know how to sign up to receive AP emails?
> 
> I haven’t gotten any of the AP ones from Disney, and no cancellation emails either. But I can see in the app things are dropping one by one.


I received AP emails my first year  (4 years ago) and non since. Don't know how to get that fixed. Not even calling is a guarantee of rectifying the situation. I've seen posts here of people who tried but still never received emails.


----------



## Jaxs27

So if you have/had a reservation before they are opening you won't get the 35% off?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Finally got my email, with the 35% off mention


----------



## WonderlandisReality

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So character dining (and it appears like Shanghai's updated version too) is now officially added to canceled experiences



Where was this information?


----------



## chad_1138

Just received the email about the 35% adjustment on our free dining res for July 5-17


----------



## MrsSmith07

rteetz said:


> I would assume. I know for sure it’s the plaids you book for front of line access.


For me, this one hurts the most.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SleeplessInTO said:


> AP first. Then DVC guests with tickets. Then on site guests with tickets.
> 
> I don’t think technically DVC is entitled to park access. Only the resort. This may annoy a lot of guests - perhaps enough to make them cancel.


They don't want DVC to cancel.  It's already a cluster with points for the next while becaue they closed the resorts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266541647136993281



Is this our first real bit of character dining info? I think we had just speculated what they might do, right?

That is a huge reason to pull back the DDP. People would be PISSED.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is this our first real bit of character dining info? I think we had just speculated what they might do, right?
> 
> That is a huge reason to pull back the DDP. People would be PISSED.


This is our first news on it yes. Definitely not unexpected though.


----------



## KrissyD715

Marissa227 said:


> I finally got an email! Woo!


Me, too!!! Question on the 35% - if you booked under the sun and fun, is it an additional 35%, or is it off rack rate?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> This is our first news on it yes. Definitely not unexpected though.



I agree, not at all unexpected.


----------



## Dis5150

zemmer said:


> I had June free dining because of a cancelled March trip and I received the 35% off email. They’re kindly going to send me an updated  invoice for my (cancelled) June trip reflecting the discount.


Hopefully we can use it on a future trip?


----------



## tinkerhon

Know its early, but is it at least a fair assumption that there would be no Candlelight Processional this year , or too soon to know ?


----------



## e_yerger

I have yet to receive either email - i have a reservation july 23-28th with dining.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266542574048862208


----------



## jessiegirl1982

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266538550083944453


I just got this for my 7/7-14 stay at Pop. I am so confused and don’t want to contemplate what this means about when Pop will open (or not).


----------



## chicagoshannon

tinkerhon said:


> Know its early, but is it at least a fair assumption that there would be no Candlelight Processional this year , or too soon to know ?


too soon


----------



## Brianstl

chicagoshannon said:


> They don't want DVC to cancel.  It's already a cluster with points for the next while becaue they closed the resorts.


I think that DVC will get treated well in this.  They have an awful lot of Riviera points to move in an economic downturn.


----------



## chicagoshannon

KrissyD715 said:


> Me, too!!! Question on the 35% - if you booked under the sun and fun, is it an additional 35%, or is it off rack rate?


Was your dining free?  It seems like the room discount is only if you had full rack rate room with free dining.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I assume there will be a good deal of email communication going out. Now what people choose to do with that communication is up to them. You're probably right though, it is bound to happen to somebody. Probably hundreds of somebodies.


You would think but considering so many of us haven’t even gotten our first email yet, I don’t have faith in their process.


----------



## Marissa227

KrissyD715 said:


> Me, too!!! Question on the 35% - if you booked under the sun and fun, is it an additional 35%, or is it off rack rate?



Mine is Sun and Fun and my email says nothing about 35%. It’s the new email because it does mention no character dining. I’m pretty sure for my situation they will just deduct the dining plan cost and keep the sun and fun discount that was booked.


----------



## chasgoose

Raggou said:


> So... I wanna start a debate. Who do you think gets priority (specifically for park access) Regular on Property Resort Guests  or DVC or AP in what order?
> 
> Just between these 3



I also wonder how they are going to handle the fact that a lot of people might be miffed even if Disney manages to come up with a way to guarantee admission to A park they won't be guaranteed admissions to all parks during their stay. I imagine that MK reservations are going to be a lot harder to get than Epcot (especially an Epcot with limited dining options) or a SWGE-less (or severely limited) DHS.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have no trips planned at all, but now that it isn't an option for me to buy tickets even if I wanted to, I really really want to go.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

chicagoshannon said:


> They don't want DVC to cancel.  It's already a cluster with points for the next while becaue they closed the resorts.


I’m concerned about the points build up too but my (personal, not based on any facts) feeling is that Disney didn’t want to open DVC this early. There are probably legal reasons they had to, but my impression is Disney would prefer to have as few guests in the early phases as possible. More control for them to see how the new plans work and adjust things as needed.


----------



## KrissyD715

chicagoshannon said:


> Was your dining free?  It seems like the room discount is only if you had full rack rate room with free dining.


I had free dining for July 5, but we had a backup trip scheduled for July 27 under sun and fun


----------



## DGsAtBLT

No character dining, okay Chef Mickey, it’s time to up your game over there. Set your culinary skills free!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266543421679943684


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> No character dining, okay Chef Mickey, it’s time to up your game over there. Set your culinary skills free!



Oh Chef Icky's. Good times, questionable food.


----------



## 4077

Vern60 said:


> Lots of recent posts about wet masks got me to thinking what will happen when the torrential summer downpours start?
> I got a chuckle picturing CM's closing the doors to their shops as people were rushing towards them.
> "Let us in!"
> "No, you'll exceed our occupancy limit"



Funny, yes, but I bet they won't let you in....


----------



## chicagoshannon

SleeplessInTO said:


> I’m concerned about the points build up too but my (personal, not based on any facts) feeling is that Disney didn’t want to open DVC this early. There are probably legal reasons they had to, but my impression is Disney would prefer to have as few guests in the early phases as possible. More control for them to see how the new plans work and adjust things as needed.


Easier to cancel the cash guests and return their money than to cancel DVC.  Test things out on us to make sure they work.


----------



## MKEMSE

I am wondering how single-day tickets will be treated in conjunction with hotel reservation people.  In the past, I could do FP reservations at the 60-day mark for my family who lives in Orlando (we are DVC & stay on-site) when I book them. We are hoping that since we already have tickets that will help.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MKEMSE said:


> I am wondering how single-day tickets will be treated in conjunction with hotel reservation people.  In the past, I could do FP reservations at the 60-day mark for my family who lives in Orlando (we are DVC & stay on-site) when I book them. We are hoping that since we already have tickets that will help.


I would guess they'd have to be on your reservation to get first dibs.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Violetspider said:


> I received AP emails my first year  (4 years ago) and non since. Don't know how to get that fixed. Not even calling is a guarantee of rectifying the situation. I've seen posts here of people who tried but still never received emails.


Oh no!! Thanks for the info. I sent in a help request earlier today (didn’t want to tie up the phone lines for guests who have bigger concerns right now) but I am worried I won’t receive any notification or link to book park entry without an email from them.

Oh well, all the more reason to monitor this thread


----------



## Brianstl

So what will be the first thing they add back once they get all the cancellations they need to not exceed their capacity target?


----------



## e_yerger

SleeplessInTO said:


> Oh no!! Thanks for the info. I sent in a help request earlier today (didn’t want to tie up the phone lines for guests who have bigger concerns right now) but I am worried I won’t receive any notification or link to book park entry without an email from them.
> 
> Oh well, all the more reason to monitor this thread


I’m in the same boat. Last time i received an AP email it was 3 days late........ thanks disney IT


----------



## e_yerger

Brianstl said:


> So what will be the first thing they add back once they get all the cancellations they need to not exceed their capacity target?


Probably off site guests with dated tickets


----------



## dawgsgirl

I have a few of the old never expiring tickets just sitting in MDE and I got the email about first access to park reservations. No trip planned at all.


----------



## MKEMSE

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess they'd have to be on your reservation to get first dibs.



I would agree.


----------



## Yooperroo

I cancelled my June reservation on my own when they announced the opening date before the system went down because everything up until that point indicated they weren't doing incentives to rebook anymore and I was frustrated and just wanted my money back. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Now I'll miss out on this 35% off incentive. I guess that's what I guess for being impulsive.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

chicagoshannon said:


> Easier to cancel the cash guests and return their money than to cancel DVC.  Test things out on us to make sure they work.


I agree it’s easier to cancel the cash guests.


----------



## Gentry2004

Just got “the email.” I have hotel and ADRs but no tickets of any kind.

not sure if my email is different but here is a quote:

“We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. You’ll be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. We’ll be contacting you shortly regarding that process.”


----------



## Gentry2004

Just got “the email.” I have hotel and ADR but no tickets of any kind.


dawgsgirl said:


> I have a few of the old never expiring tickets just sitting in MDE and I got the email about first access to park reservations. No trip planned at all.



It’s seeming more and more like you simply need some form of ticket OR a hotel reservation (or both) to be included in whatever early access will be offered.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266422234417004544


As a data point for all, this matches the email I just got about my so-far-room-only stay.

It does NOT include the language about valid admission or priority access to the booking system ☹☹

Preparing mentally to not go. Probably for the best.


----------



## scgustin

CastAStone said:


> As a data point for all, this matches the email I just got about my so-far-room-only stay.
> 
> It does NOT include the language about valid admission or priority access to the booking system ☹☹
> 
> Preparing mentally to not go. Probably for the best.



Can you share a copy of the email you received?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Brianstl said:


> So what will be the first thing they add back once they get all the cancellations they need to not exceed their capacity target?


Probably an add on or some way to up sell the people already booked and confirmed going


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Here is the full email from the recent batch if it helps anyone. I have a Pop resort stay booked, a paid dining plan, and tickets already linked. This was 9:18PM Eastern.

"

*An Important Walt Disney World Update*​‌
As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
‌
To manage attendance and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented time, we will be changing and suspending some Theme Park and Disney Resort hotel experiences, including the temporary suspension of Extra Magic Hours.
‌
In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.
‌
Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. You will be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.
‌
As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided. Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to *cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney dining plans*.
‌
We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. The price of the package will be adjusted accordingly and your modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation. You will receive a refund of the difference in the package price if you have already paid in full or a reduction in amount due if you have not yet made final payment.
‌
There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We will be contacting you shortly with more details on reservations.
‌
At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.
‌
We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience.
‌
For more information, please visit disneyworld.com, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional* or *Member Services*.
‌
Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.​
"


----------



## PixarBall

When people are angry with how slow Disney was handling this can we just think of this. This isn’t easy for them. They have a much much bigger world to change than universal. Universal has 2 parks. Disney has hotels, transportation, 4 parks, families spending thousands coming from all over the world. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266510972925153282
Imagine when someone shows up and is a carrier and potentially exposes tens of thousands of people. Cases are going up in places that reopened. We need to be mindful with that when we talk to CMs and get angry with new rules this isn’t their fault.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> As a data point for all, this matches the email I just got about my so-far-room-only stay.
> 
> It does NOT include the language about valid admission or priority access to the booking system ☹☹
> 
> Preparing mentally to not go. Probably for the best.



Well that just sucks. Im sorry for you.


----------



## runjulesrun

Trying to see if I am understanding this correctly. I have 3 rooms in late July, 2 rooms are for AP holders so we didn't qualify for free dining when our May trip was cancelled since we weren't purchasing a package. Those 2 rooms had AP discounts for the June trip that was cancelled but now are full rack rates for July since there are no AP discounts. Those rooms won't qualify for the 35% off? My 3rd room was a package and received the free dining for the June trip when the May trip was cancelled. Then it went to a full rack rate for the July trip with no free dining. I'm thinking that room may qualify for the 35% off (haven't received an email yet). What good is being an AP? It is getting me nothing.


----------



## Brianstl

This will disappoint my son. 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disney-cast-members-will-not-be-pin-trading/


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

WonderlandisReality said:


> Where was this information?



It was in post #19,676 that had the travel agent letters

*As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences is very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided.*


----------



## CastAStone

scgustin said:


> Can you share a copy of the email you received?


It’s really the same as everyone else’s, minus that sentence:

*An Important Walt Disney World Update*
‌​As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort Hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. And we’re here to help you as we introduce new measures focused on delivering an enjoyable and magical experience for everyone who visits.
‌
To manage attendance and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented time, we will be changing and suspending some Theme Park and Disney Resort hotel experiences, including the temporary suspension of Extra Magic Hours. In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*.
Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining and experience reservations you may have made*.
We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We’ll be contacting you shortly regarding our new dining and experience reservation window which will accommodate selections up to 60 days prior to arrival to allow for planning closer to your visit.
‌
At this time, while systems update, we are temporarily suspending all modifications. However, you have the option of canceling your entire reservation at any time.

‌
We’re putting great thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience. 
‌
For more information, please visit *disneyworld.com*, call *407-W-DISNEY (934-7639)*, or *contact your travel professional* or *Member Services.*

‌
Select third party operated restaurants and certain other experiences may not be cancelled.​


----------



## DGsAtBLT

PixarBall said:


> When people are angry with how slow Disney was handling this can we just think of this. This isn’t easy for them. They have a much much bigger world to change than universal. Universal has 2 parks. Disney has hotels, transportation, 4 parks, families spending thousands coming from all over the world.
> 
> 
> Imagine when someone shows up and is a carrier and potentially exposes tens of thousands of people. Cases are going up in places that reopened. We need to be mindful with that when we talk to CMs and get angry with new rules this isn’t their fault.



I know I know don’t I told you so, but earlier today someone literally brought up Lake of the Ozarks as a GOOD example of getting back to normal in response to Disney being “too cautious”. So I’m going to say it anyways, because it’s pretty freaking important to recognize that precautions are vital right now.

All it takes is one.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Wow.  What a week it has been.  The short version: we are now on Disney vacation #3.  One thing is certain, this summer is turning out to be for “ride or die” Disney Parks fanatics, of which I am (un)fortunately one.

Thus far I’ve lost my June “welcome home” at Aulani and a 7/1-7/9 Riviera cash stay.  Currently have a 7/9-7/13 off-site (no park access expected), a 7/13-7/17 DVC point AKL studio, and a 7/17-7/24 Riviera cash stay.  Managed to re-book the Riviera stay (+FP +flights) during yesterday’s reopening presentation and while leading a conference call for work!  FP were wiped out today and got the “first in line” email today (we are AP).


----------



## jbreen2010

Yooperroo said:


> I cancelled my June reservation on my own when they announced the opening date before the system went down because everything up until that point indicated they weren't doing incentives to rebook anymore and I was frustrated and just wanted my money back. I'm sure I'm not the only one. Now I'll miss out on this 35% off incentive. I guess that's what I guess for being impulsive.



I was in the exact same boat. After being cancelled on in April and June I told them they couldjust cancel me and give back the $2k cash they had of mine because I wasn’t even sure if airline would let me switch again with cost. A few days later I booked for the end of july.

I called today and asked for the 35% and the CM told me they can’t do anything in the system but that she was sure guest relations could look into this but asked me to call back next week as there was literally nothing she could do today besides answer general questions.


----------



## skeeter31

A2DisneyMom said:


> Wow.  What a week it has been.  The short version: we are now on Disney vacation #3.  One thing is certain, this summer is turning out to be for “ride or die” Disney Parks fanatics, of which I am (un)fortunately one.
> 
> Thus far I’ve lost my June “welcome home” at Aulani and a 7/1-7/9 Riviera cash stay.  Currently have a 7/9-7/13 off-site (no park access expected), a 7/13-7/17 DVC point AKL studio, and a 7/17-7/24 Riviera cash stay.  Managed to re-book the Riviera stay (+FP +flights) during yesterday’s reopening presentation and while leading a conference call for work!  FP were wiped out today and got the “first in line” email today (we are AP).


Unfortunately it seems like everyone with a reservation at any time in the next year, has a ticket, an AP, or maybe even just has a MDE account, got that first in line email. No official word yet on who truly is first in line.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately it seems like everyone with a reservation at any time in the next year, has a ticket, an AP, or maybe even just has a MDE account, got that first in line email. No official word yet on who truly is first in line.


I have and had 5 hotel reservations from March-August, have an AP, had Dining plans/ADR/FP and I have not gotten any emails for the last 8 days at all.


----------



## Raggou

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately it seems like everyone with a reservation at any time in the next year, has a ticket, an AP, or maybe even just has a MDE account, got that first in line email. No official word yet on who truly is first in line.



Yup that’s the scary thing to me I have a hotel Rez in July the 14th... but everyone seems to be getting the email saying they are first “in line”


----------



## stayathomehero

skeeter31 said:


> No official word yet on who truly is first in line.


----------



## CastAStone

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately it seems like everyone with a reservation at any time in the next year, has a ticket, an AP, or maybe even just has a MDE account, got that first in line email. No official word yet on who truly is first in line.





Raggou said:


> Yup that’s the scary thing to me I have a hotel Rez in July the 14th... but everyone seems to be getting the email saying they are first “in line”


again,


CastAStone said:


> As a data point for all, this matches the email I just got about my so-far-room-only stay.
> 
> It does NOT include the language about valid admission or priority access to the booking system ☹☹
> 
> Preparing mentally to not go. Probably for the best.


----------



## jsand99

Is this what all of the "first in line" emails are saying?

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*.


----------



## skeeter31

jsand99 said:


> Is this what all of the "first in line" emails are saying?
> 
> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*.


Yes. Which is basically Disney IT speak for, we don’t have that system up and running yet, and we don’t know in what order we’re going to let people book, but rest assured, you should be in one of the categories.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

I think Disney can do meet and greets through Zoom. Pay $100 and get a 10 minute Zoom meeting with the Princesses.


----------



## Brianstl

jsand99 said:


> Is this what all of the "first in line" emails are saying?
> 
> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*.


That is what I got at 12:44 AM Central this morning.


----------



## midnight star

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I think Disney can do meet and greets through Zoom. Pay $100 and get a 10 minute Zoom meeting with the Princesses.


Shhhhh don't give them any ideas lol


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

midnight star said:


> Shhhhh don't give them any ideas lol



They may need ideas. For all we know, park admittance may end up only including taking a walk around Cinderella's castle. lol


----------



## gatechfan99

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know I know don’t I told you so, but earlier today someone literally brought up Lake of the Ozarks as a GOOD example of getting back to normal in response to Disney being “too cautious”. So I’m going to say it anyways, because it’s pretty freaking important to recognize that precautions are vital right now.
> 
> All it takes is one.


To be fair, Disney could relax their restrictions 100fold and still be better off than Lake of the Ozarks looked last weekend. That was just wild. I wouldn't put a 2 year old strolling by you on Main Street without a mask in the same category as 300 people partying together all day in a pool.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> They may need ideas. For all we know, park admittance may end up only including taking a walk around Cinderella's castle. lol



That's probably the only Disney endorsed marathon I ever stand a chance of attending, so I'm here for it.


----------



## runningstitch

Just wanted to add my data point if it helps anyone.  I have a package trip booked that first week of opening, and also one in August.  Just got the email about 30 minutes ago, and it says nothing about me having "valid admission", though I am listed as having valid tickets for those dates in July and August on MDE.  There is also no language in the email about 60 days, just that I'll have early access to re-booking experiences.  The nuanced change in language across emails is definitely confusing, since I would definitely consider myself someone with valid admission (since the world "valid" is literally on each of my tickets in MDE.)  Each time I think I'll feel better about things, I just find another thing to bite my nails about.  LOL.


----------



## Bjn10

Wow so we probaly lucked out originally only had a 4 day ticket and a 7 night stay updated only a few mins before they took the system off line


----------



## Brianstl

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> They may need ideas. For all we know, park admittance may end up only including taking a walk around Cinderella's castle. lol


Mini golf will now be considered MK admittance.  Your favorite characters will do a helicopter flyover while you hit the these world famous links to add that Disney Magic you just can’t live without.


----------



## DougLovesYou

First time poster, professional lurker! The email I just received is also missing the sentence regarding any priority access to the new park reservation system

"In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*.
Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining and experience reservations you may have made*."

We have a (cash) package booked, 9/7-9/13, at FQ with 5 day tickets and (since removed) ADRs. Have been totally prepared to go even with the restrictions and limitations...but now starting to worry our whole reservation might be getting the boot by Disney soon even despite having tickets and staying on-site


----------



## Anthony Vito

Ok, sorry if there's any redundancy to what others have posted, but this thread just moves to fast to keep up with since even this morning.  So, for comparison purposes, we have a Free Dining Bounceback reservation for 8/22-8/29 at Beach Club with ADRs throughout the week. Last week I also made a room-only reservation for the same timeframe at Yacht Club, since I was worried about whether we'd even want the dining plan depending on upcoming announcements (really happy I didn't wait to do that).  We also have Annual Passes that are supposed to expire 8/11, but will be extended.  (At the time we booked the Bounceback, we planned on using the ticket portion to renew the APs).  So, we have two reservations, one of which is a package with tickets and DDP, and another that's room only, but we also have active APs.  

My wife received two emails last night and overnight, one at 11:14 p.m., one at 1:13 a.m.  The first was just about there being a theme park reservation system and that our dining reservations and experiences (no experiences booked) would be canceled and we'd get first opportunity to rebook dining and experiences.  Nothing about timeframe, early access to park reservations, etc.  The second email had similar but more info, adding that FP+ would be canceled and it also had the sentence about access to theme park reservation system before new tickets are sold.

Fast forward to this evening, and I still had not received an email, even though I had done the bookings and about half of the dining reservations (we usually split it up).  I received my first email tonight at 9:24, which appears to reference our BB Dining package.  It is stating our Dining Plan is being canceled, but *a 35% discount on the room portion of the package is being applied to our reservation.*  I'm screenshot-ting the email in case it hasn't been seen or reported yet.


----------



## runningstitch

DougLovesYou said:


> First time poster, professional lurker! The email I just received is also missing the sentence regarding any priority access to the new park reservation system
> 
> "In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*.
> Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining and experience reservations you may have made*."
> 
> We have a (cash) package booked, 9/7-9/13, at FQ with 5 day tickets and (since removed) ADRs. Have been totally prepared to go even with the restrictions and limitations...but now starting to worry our whole reservation might be getting the boot by Disney soon even despite having tickets and staying on-site


 
Sounds like we got the same email...my ADRs still showing up though, strangely.  I'm hoping if we have already have tickets for our stays, we're ok.


----------



## Bjn10

Well we all wanted something to talk about well


----------



## A2DisneyMom

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately it seems like everyone with a reservation at any time in the next year, has a ticket, an AP, or maybe even just has a MDE account, got that first in line email. No official word yet on who truly is first in line.


That’s okay.  I’ll just keep continuing to roll with it.  At the end of the day, if a DVC point stay + AP doesn’t score us park access, then I don’t know what will.


----------



## threeboyzdad

I have the same email missing the sentence. We have sun and fun package with 7 day tickets.  7/11-18 at CBR.  Not sure why we all are missing that sentence and why some emails are different.


----------



## runningstitch

threeboyzdad said:


> I have the same email missing the sentence. We have sun and fun package with 7 day tickets.  7/11-18 at CBR.  Not sure why we all are missing that sentence and why some emails are different.


From the posting above it looks like we might get a second email that is more specific?


----------



## Anthony Vito

So, looking at My Plans on MDE:  not sure if it's any indication of anything, and I honestly can't remember how it's supposed to look, but for our room only reservation for August at Yacht Club, there's no option to make a payment nor a balance.  For our Package reservation (Free Dining Bounceback) for the same week at Beach Club the option to make a payment is still there and it shows my balance. (I made a backup reservation of room only last week - only because I was thinking that we should have another option in case a dining plan would end up not being worth it once they announced reopening, etc. - go figure.)  It still shows the total price though - no discount applied yet.


----------



## tcherjen

I have never been able to make a payment online for room only. I always call and do it through thee automated prompts.


----------



## disneyfan150

My room only does not show a balance or a way to make a payment. You have already made a deposit and you will be charged the balance when you check in.  I never make payments on room only reservations.


----------



## Raggou

runningstitch said:


> From the posting above it looks like we might get a second email that is more specific?



Welcome to the “email wars” very interesting that some people have the line and some don’t. Hopefully its not wrongful sorting people into the wrong bucket.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Anthony Vito said:


> for our room only reservation for August at Yacht Club, there's no option to make a payment nor a balance.



For room only reservations you pay a deposit of the first night, then the balance at check-in. There is no payment and balance option/information.


----------



## Anthony Vito

tcherjen said:


> I have never been able to make a payment online for room only. I always call and do it through thee automated prompts.





disneyfan150 said:


> My room only does not show a balance or a way to make a payment. You have already made a deposit and you will be charged the balance when you check in.  I never make payments on room only reservations.


Well - answers that then.  Digging too deep, huh?  I realize thinking about it now that we haven't had a room only reservation in two years, so that's part of my problem (last stay was DVC, Free Dining package the time before).  I'm also in the camp that thinks Yacht Club is one of the hotels most likely on the chopping block as one of the ones not reopening, at least at the beginnin, so that's factoring in.  I've been avoiding the paranoia rabbit hole, but I guess it got me tonight.


----------



## AmberMV

Can any TAs confirm whether or not the mass of emails going out actually mean anything in terms of who got what and whether they signify anything, really?  People who should be eligible haven't gotten emails. People who don't qualify have gotten emails.  They literally seem to have no rhyme or reason to their email blasting, and this is going to be a gigantic mess (even moreso) if the wrong people are given access and the right people aren't.


----------



## tcherjen

Anthony Vito said:


> Well - answers that then.  Digging too deep, huh?  I realize thinking about it now that we haven't had a room only reservation in two years, so that's part of my problem (last stay was DVC, Free Dining package the time before).


You can call and make payments on room only. I do it. It is automated and ask you for reservation number.


----------



## disneyfan150

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm also in the camp that thinks Yacht Club is one of the hotels most likely on the chopping block as one of the ones not reopening,



No No No!  My reservation is at YC!


----------



## runjulesrun

AmberMV said:


> Can any TAs confirm whether or not the mass of emails going out actually mean anything in terms of who got what and whether they signify anything, really?  People who should be eligible haven't gotten emails. People who don't qualify have gotten emails.  They literally seem to have no rhyme or reason to their email blasting, and this is going to be a gigantic mess (even moreso) if the wrong people are given access and the right people aren't.


I received a generic TA email that was exactly what Disney's public site said. I have not received any information about any of my Disney bookings specifically. I don't see a rhyme or reason of who is getting what emails but I'm sure Disney sees one.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I have and had 5 hotel reservations from March-August, have an AP, had Dining plans/ADR/FP and I have not gotten any emails for the last 8 days at all.


Same here. 2 reservations, AP, dated tix, ADRs & FPs & no emails. FPs are gone off mde now.


----------



## Anthony Vito

disneyfan150 said:


> No No No!  My reservation is at YC!


Well, as my wife said, hopefully they'd just move YC reservations over to Beach Club anyway.  It just seems that if they aren't going to open all hotels as had long been rumored and now confirmed by Chapek, and if they don't open all the Deluxe ones, Yacht Club would make the most sense.  Since it's the only Deluxe without a DVC resort, it's the most expendable.  It would also help reduce the crowding at Stormalong Bay.


----------



## WDWFan0813

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> They may need ideas. For all we know, park admittance may end up only including taking a walk around Cinderella's castle. lol


Which may or may not be fully painted.


----------



## LSUmiss

disneyfan150 said:


> My room only does not show a balance or a way to make a payment. You have already made a deposit and you will be charged the balance when you check in.  I never make payments on room only reservations.


My room only shows a balance still on mde under view charges.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

WDWFan0813 said:


> Which may or may not be fully painted.



If Disney doesn't fully paint the castle before re-opening, then interns must be making all these decisions. 
Painting it now while everyone is away makes the most sense since everyone wants a picture with the castle.


----------



## StevieB81

SleeplessInTO said:


> AP first. Then DVC guests with tickets. Then on site guests with tickets.
> 
> I don’t think technically DVC is entitled to park access. Only the resort. This may annoy a lot of guests - perhaps enough to make them cancel.


Though true, DVC with tickets should get priority over AP without resort reservations


----------



## sullivan.kscott

chicagoshannon said:


> might want to hold off until you find out what will actually be open at Disney.  Universal will have an almost 6 weeks jump so a lot of their stuff might be open by your dates where as Disney will still be in early stage of opening.


This is why we cancelled. And, again, we would have modified our stay to cut it in half. But, alas, that isn’t allowed yet and we needed firm plans.


----------



## Brianstl

WDWFan0813 said:


> Which may or may not be fully painted.


Getting a chance to help finish painting the castle will be an upcharge.  You can’t really put a price on helping create the magic, but Disney thinks $200 dollars for one hour to paint sounds like a bargain for park guests.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Brianstl said:


> Getting a chance to help finishing painting the castle will be an upcharge.  You can’t really put a price on helping create the magic, but Disney thinks $200 dollars for one hour to paint sounds like a bargain for park guests.



Cinderella's Royal Table Paint and Dine Package...instead of meeting Cinderella, you paint the castle.


----------



## disneyfan150

Anthony Vito said:


> Well, as my wife said, hopefully they'd just move YC reservations over to Beach Club anyway.  It just seems that if they aren't going to open all hotels as had long been rumored and now confirmed by Chapek, and if they don't open all the Deluxe ones, Yacht Club would make the most sense.  Since it's the only Deluxe without a DVC resort, it's the most expendable.  It would also help reduce the crowding at Stormalong Bay.


 Stop it! I am ignoring these comments. **I am just kidding. **

Actually, I am preparing myself for the worst. If they move me, I really want a balcony and I really do not want the clown pool. But if they just flat out cancel me. . .


----------



## disneyfan150

LSUmiss said:


> My room only shows a balance still on mde under view charges.


Oh wow!  Mine does not show that at all. I don't have a "view charges".

Edit: I was looking at my computer.  I did see this on my phone app.  I never even knew it was listed.


----------



## WDWFan0813

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> If Disney doesn't fully paint the castle before re-opening, then interns must be making all these decisions.
> Painting it now while everyone is away makes the most sense since everyone wants a picture with the castle.


Makes the most sense...so you don't think it will happen then???


----------



## Anthony Vito

disneyfan150 said:


> Stop it! I am ignoring these comments. **I am just kidding. **
> 
> Actually, I am preparing myself for the worst. If they move me, *I really want a balcony* and I really do not want the clown pool. But if they just flat out cancel me. . .


We haven't stayed at Beach Club, would actually prefer Yacht, it just had no reasonable availability for the Bounceback.  We actually preferred Yacht lobby, but the biggest thing we're scared of with Beach - getting one of those standing room only balconies.


----------



## LSUmiss

You know I’ve been thinking. Disney definitely has a more complicated system, but a lot of their current issues with capacity could have been avoided by not allowing ppl to continue to book.


----------



## disneyfan150

Anthony Vito said:


> We haven't stayed at Beach Club, would actually prefer Yacht, it just had no reasonable availability for the Bounceback.  We actually preferred Yacht lobby, but the biggest thing we're scared of with Beach - getting one of those standing room only balconies.


Totally agree! I haven't stayed at BC either.  But when I stayed at YC, we had the perfect room. I like coffee on the balcony in the morning and wine in the evening. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## MrsBooch

I have a DVC stay during thanksgiving week. 
I have no tickets bc we always wait until a bit closer. 
I assume there are a lot of people booked for that week already with tickets who will be offered park reservation opportunities prior to me being offered to purchase a ticket and do that myself - I get that.

my question is....would it a terrible idea to buy tickets from a third party (working advantage/UT) online and link them now “on the sly”...

I’m hesitating bc they’ll see the ticket purchase date is after this edict...but will that potentially not matter? Thoughts?


----------



## Anthony Vito

disneyfan150 said:


> Totally agree! I haven't stayed at BC either.  But when I stayed at YC, we had the perfect room. I like coffee on the balcony in the morning and wine in the evening. The suspense is killing me!


It's our space away from the kids (they'll be 6 and 8 this trip).  We did one trip (first one) at Caribbean.  Balconies are now a requirement since we can't afford a suite.


----------



## Llama mama

disneyfan150 said:


> No No No!  My reservation is at YC!


Ack! Don’t say that! I have pool cabanas booked ......at YC


----------



## Anthony Vito

Llama mama said:


> Ack! Don’t say that! I have pool cabanas booked ......at YC


I'll retract my statement if we can join you at your cabana. 

Ah shoot, never mind, probably can't exercise proper physical distancing.


----------



## disneyfan150

MrsBooch said:


> I have a DVC stay during thanksgiving week.
> I have no tickets bc we always wait until a bit closer.
> I assume there are a lot of people booked for that week already with tickets who will be offered park reservation opportunities prior to me being offered to purchase a ticket and do that myself - I get that.
> 
> my question is....would it a terrible idea to buy tickets from a third party (working advantage/UT) online and link them now “on the sly”...
> 
> I’m hesitating bc they’ll see the ticket purchase date is after this edict...but will that potentially not matter? Thoughts?


I am no expert. But Disney has to sort out July and August reservations and stays first.  After that, I thought they were starting a 60/30 day ADR and Park reservation time line.  So, I would think you would be able to wait until they are selling tickets again.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Pickle Rick said:


> there will be no character dining when they open?



looks like there will not be.  However, I wonder if they open some character dining restaurants without the characters.  Tusker House for instance could easily still make money without characters.  Boma, with a similar menu as Tusker House, makes plenty of money with no characters.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

WDWFan0813 said:


> Makes the most sense...so you don't think it will happen then???



I'm curious how much construction has been going on? If they bring back construction the same time as cast members, we may have an unfinished castle.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Pickle Rick said:


> looks like there will not be.  However, I wonder if they open some character dining restaurants without the characters.  Tusker House for instance could easily still make money without characters.  Boma, with a similar menu as Tusker House, makes plenty of money with no characters.


There are certainly some that make sense (gladly still do Topolino's breakfast without characters).  There has been much discussion already though on whether there would be any buffets - with or without characters.  There's been a lot of discussion due to how buffets would need to be changed for safety purposes.  Also, I question whether buffets could possibly make money with the reduced capacity.  There's a lot of food waste with buffets, and a lot of food period - that doesn't necessarily change much with fewer diners - food still needs to be put out and kept fresh.  However, if there are half or fewer diners, buffets will just take a beating financially.  Take out characters as well, buffets seem to be difficult to envision.


----------



## Jrb1979

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I'm curious how much construction has been going on? If they bring back construction the same time as cast members, we may have an unfinished castle.


From all reports most construction was halted when the parks closed to save money. Expect delays on any projects not finished.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Anthony Vito said:


> There are certainly some that make sense (gladly still do Topolino's breakfast without characters).  There has been much discussion already though on whether there would be any buffets - with or without characters.  There's been a lot of discussion due to how buffets would need to be changed for safety purposes.  Also, I question whether buffets could possibly make money with the reduced capacity.  There's a lot of food waste with buffets, and a lot of food period - that doesn't necessarily change much with fewer diners - food still needs to be put out and kept fresh.  However, if there are half or fewer diners, buffets will just take a beating financially.  Take out characters as well, buffets seem to be difficult to envision.



It will be tough for sure.  They'll probably do it where the CM's serve you the food you want.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Also, with limited in capacity in all restaurants, they may want more open to spread out the guests.


----------



## Anna_Sh

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I'm curious how much construction has been going on? If they bring back construction the same time as cast members, we may have an unfinished castle.


I think I saw a report last week (not sure where) that they had restarted construction on the Tron coaster....


----------



## Christi0909

runjulesrun said:


> Trying to see if I am understanding this correctly. I have 3 rooms in late July, 2 rooms are for AP holders so we didn't qualify for free dining when our May trip was cancelled since we weren't purchasing a package. Those 2 rooms had AP discounts for the June trip that was cancelled but now are full rack rates for July since there are no AP discounts. Those rooms won't qualify for the 35% off? My 3rd room was a package and received the free dining for the June trip when the May trip was cancelled. Then it went to a full rack rate for the July trip with no free dining. I'm thinking that room may qualify for the 35% off (haven't received an email yet). What good is being an AP? It is getting me nothing.



I am in the same boat! Had an early May trip planned, room only with AP discount. Obvs that was cancelled and couldn’t take advantage of the free dining since I didn’t need a package. Now we have another trip booked for late October, but we are paying full rack rate and it hardly seems fair that we DON’T get the 35% discount bc we couldn’t take advantage of the free dining offer!


----------



## cakebaker

Christi0909 said:


> I am in the same boat! Had an early May trip planned, room only with AP discount. Obvs that was cancelled and couldn’t take advantage of the free dining since I didn’t need a package. Now we have another trip booked for late October, but we are paying full rack rate and it hardly seems fair that we DON’T get the 35% discount bc we couldn’t take advantage of the free dining offer!


 
Got room in the boat for me? 

We had a Disney VISA rate for our Riviera stay in March. Lost that a day before they closed, then used our AP discount for our stay that was to have been in June. The trip was higher because we were extended past the AP discount for a few days of the trip and had to use the general discount, but I accepted it. Of course, that got cancelled too. 

So, while we were cancelled twice, no discount for us to rebook either. For those who lost the free dining that are complaining about “ only” getting 35% off, count yourself lucky, you could’ve been me. If they wanted to do something for those of us cancelled, they should’ve done something for ALL of us cancelled. The easiest was just to honor the rate we had at the time we originally booked, but they refuse to do so. 

It’s just one of many things Disney has done the last 2 months that has turned me off of them. In the end, I took the only real option left to me, I cancelled. When the dust settles, I’ll email them just to be on the record, but it won’t change a thing.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> And there it is . As many of us said, give Disney a chance, and would you look at that, 35% off.
> 
> Will it be perfect for everyone? No. Will some people have preferred DDP? Yes. But IMO it’s a good discount and will put a lot (not all) people ahead financially especially considering restrictions there may be on restaurants, TS in particular.


Agree. At least they made an effort to provide a discount. I think it’s fair, given the circumstances.


----------



## Makmak

Received an email at 1:46AM  stating that fast passes have gone away and that my annual pass doesn’t guarantee entry due to the new reservation system. It also says there will be a special passholder preview with details coming in the future....
However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

RWinNOLA said:


> Something I noticed today when I looked at the MDE app.  When I click on “Tickets and Passes” I see my original 5 day passes with a validity date extended through 9/26/21 but I also see a “FP PLANNING KEY CARD” for each member in my party with a valid date of 7/20/20 which matches the last day of of our resort reservation.   Any


My September tickets were extended but I don’t see the second thing you mention. But I still have my ADR’s too


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> I emailed them today about my AP that expired during the closure period. I want a real answer as to where I stand with this thing, I assumed I had an active AP because it was active on the date of closure but some phone CMs have told folks their AP will be extended and others have told them they aren't eligible for an extension because it's no longer "active". (My AP expired so long ago it no longer even shows on MDE.)
> 
> I'm sure they'll get around to answering at some point in the next month



I would love to hear what they respond. I got the Passholder email, and I now see where this rumor about the “active” AP comes from. The email says if you paid in full and you have an “active” AP that it will be extended. 

So, this is the thing. I *had* an active AP when the parks closed on March 16. But, that AP has expired and doesn’t show on MDE anymore. I had not been concerned since all the original language said the APs would be extended for the number of days the parks were closed. Now that language is all gone. 

With our free dining being gone, and our trip being so close to reopening, having those APs extended are critical to covering our entry.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> So they probably don’t mean this, but I’m picturing AJ calling the general phone line and then reporting on what the CM said.


LOL, did she get her info from SvenFlynnFinn?


----------



## 2letterwords

AmberMV said:


> I have and had 5 hotel reservations from March-August, have an AP, had Dining plans/ADR/FP and I have not gotten any emails for the last 8 days at all.





LSUmiss said:


> Same here. 2 reservations, AP, dated tix, ADRs & FPs & no emails. FPs are gone off mde now.



1 package and 1 hotel stay, dated tix, ADRs for mid-August and no emails yet for me...


----------



## BadPinkTink

Good gravy you people can TALK  

Its taken me 4 days but I have finally caught up.

I really feel for all of you having everything cancelled just like that but in a way it makes sense.

One thing that hasn't been discussed is that there are a whole heap of internationals who buy 14 day tickets which up to the lockdown, guaranteed them entry into the parks for 14 days.  Add in the free dining offer which most international get, and its a whole other cluster pluck. Without the free dining many internationals are priced out.

Ready through all the updates, its really looking like Disney have really drilled down their customer profiles and segmented their target guests into a really small group of people. They know that there is a group of people who will want to come to the parks no matter they reduce, restriction or suspend. If you don't self cancel and accept all the changes and restrictions, then you are the person / family that Disney is targeting for this initial reopening phase.

If the new procedures, restrictions, lack of entertainment and dining etc and overall loss of the Disney experience you expect and have previously experienced make you cancel, then thats fine with Disney, they don't want you. And yes thats tough to hear but its the reality.

Yes I know its hard to swallow at the moment, all the things that made Disney a Magical place for you. But we have to be realistic. Businesses all over the world are doing similar reopening plans, focusing on staff health and safety and taking a hit on profits and customer / guest experiences. Business just want to reopen, and are taking whatever measures necessary, knowing full well that a large portion of their customers / guests will not accept the new procedures and a reduction in the experience.

Right now its not about profits, its not about money, its about pivoting business models, retraining staff and implementing new policies and procedures. The business world, from Disney and Universal, to the mom and pop stores to the sole traders across all business sectors in all countries around the world are doing the same.

Its been so crazy over the last few days but this really summed up everything
@JacknSally, post: 61943729


  

*Eisner strolls back in with a cakesle on a platter... serves a piece to Chapek and ushers him out the door. *


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Chef Mickey ADR disappeared overnight and the 7 year old has a 9/2021 expiration date now on the 9 day PH (but the 8 year old and I still have 12/2020). And the water parks lived to fight another day in the posted park hours.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> Agree. At least they made an effort to provide a discount. I think it’s fair, given the circumstances.


They should have done something for those who lost discounts multiple times that didn't qualify for the free dining promotion- namely AP holders. That group has been entirely ignored as far as guest recovery goes. Refusing to honor previous discounts and then not offering  something in exchange is not fair- at all. But what the heck, I'm just one the haters now.


----------



## Tiki Room Tourist

Got my email regarding our 12/10-12/12 at POR (quick pre Very Merrytime Cruise stay to hopefully see MVMCP and check out SWGA at HS).  Our tickets now state they’re good to use on a day between 12/11/20 (what we stated when buying them) and 9/21- so I’m assuming I’ll get a chance to reconfirm the 12/11 HS date when we’re allowed to do so. Thing is, I’m wondering if MVMCP  tickets will go on sale at that same time, and how limited each party’s numbers will be.  Just trying to avoid feeling the need to purchase MVMCP tickets before we know how limited they will be, and before the other parts of the trip fall in place.  The Verry Merrytime Cruise   is of course a whole other subject! Cruises resuming before 2021? Geez- like everyone is saying, so much up in the air! Best to all -


----------



## Casabran

I’m sure this has been addressed so I’m sorry to ask this. I have a resort reservation in Oct but hadn’t purchased tickets yet because of the uncertainty of going. Anyone know if I’ll have some priority to be able to reserve park visits and get tickets then?


----------



## mshanson3121

@rteetz When will we get details do you think as far as how they're going to handle transportation, the rope drop mess, what rides will be open, what hotels will/won't be, how rides and queues will work (VQ?) etc...


----------



## Looper

I have an August 3 trip booked at Poly, and APs that haven’t been activated yet.  No emails from Disney at all, and our one dining reservation is still showing. I‘m worried I’m not going to be able to reserve our park days early since the APs aren’t active.  I‘m wondering if I should call, but I also know calling doesn’t always get you accurate information.


----------



## Disneylover99

cakebaker said:


> They should have done something for those who lost discounts multiple times that *didn't qualify for the free dining promotion- namely AP holders.* That group has been entirely ignored as far as guest recovery goes. Refusing to honor previous discounts and then not offering something in exchange is not fair- at all. But what the heck, I'm just one the haters now.


I know. A moot point now. And I am sorry. I hear your frustration. But just to be clear, AP holders have always been able to take advantage of free dining. The tickets you need to buy to qualify can be used towards renewing AP's or on their own at a later date.


----------



## vinotinto

I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?

I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!

EDIT to add the type of email. I got the Free Dining cancelled version:
In addition, we will also be introducing a *new Theme Park reservation system*. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.

Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. You will be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences.


----------



## cakebaker

Disneylover99 said:


> I know. A moot point now. And I am sorry. I hear your frustration. But just to be clear, AP holders have always been able to take advantage of free dining. The tickets you need to buy to qualify can be used towards renewing AP's or on their own at a later date.


Yes, I know I can spend thousands on tickets when I already have tickets. lol But, I have a voucher that I haven't even been able to activate, the rest of the family have AP's that are getting extensions or more likely refunds now. It would be a very long time before I'd need to apply those tickets to a new AP and who knows what will happen between now and then. My point is, if you're going to put an offer out to cancelled guests, put one out that everyone can use without spending thousands of dollars they don't need to spend. It would have been really simple- just apply the AP discount you had to a new reservation. It amounts to exactly what they're offering now- 35% off. Instead of just offering 35% off to those who were cancelled and got the free dining on re-booking, give 35% off to guests who were cancelled and re-booked, period.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> Got room in the boat for me?
> 
> We had a Disney VISA rate for our Riviera stay in March. Lost that a day before they closed, then used our AP discount for our stay that was to have been in June. The trip was higher because we were extended past the AP discount for a few days of the trip and had to use the general discount, but I accepted it. Of course, that got cancelled too.
> 
> So, while we were cancelled twice, no discount for us to rebook either. For those who lost the free dining that are complaining about “ only” getting 35% off, count yourself lucky, you could’ve been me. If they wanted to do something for those of us cancelled, they should’ve done something for ALL of us cancelled. The easiest was just to honor the rate we had at the time we originally booked, but they refuse to do so.
> 
> It’s just one of many things Disney has done the last 2 months that has turned me off of them. In the end, I took the only real option left to me, I cancelled. When the dust settles, I’ll email them just to be on the record, but it won’t change a thing.



It does seem like Disney should honor discounts from cancelled trips.  So if you had any of yours or the sun and fun or whatever, that discount rate could be applied to your reschedule

I get Disney probably doesn't want everyone to reschedule right now as they want lower attendance, so maybe then let you apply that to a trip in 2021 or something. - hopefully when the dust settles they will provide something for people who saw their trips cancelled


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!



My email included "Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry" and my trip isn't until Sept 2021


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Llama mama said:


> Ack! Don’t say that! I have pool cabanas booked ......at YC


My September 2020 cabana reservation has disappeared from the app


----------



## fla4fun

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!


I actually had three trips booked when I received the email, one in June that I know will be cancelled, one in August and one in December, all 2020.  I took the email to mean definitely the August trip and possibly the December trip, although it didn’t specify.  December is far enough away that basically anything from a straight cancel to being totally back to normal is possible at this point.  August is close enough that I am sure it is affected by most if not all of the new restrictions (allowing a slim margin for improvement since it’s still a couple months until then).  I would just go with planning based on the most up to date information we have on any given day, since it changes so often.


----------



## wisteria1019

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!


I received the email. My trip is booked for November 6-13.


----------



## babydoll65

TheMaxRebo said:


> My email included "Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry" and my trip isn't until Sept 2021


I'm still waiting for ANY email of any kind. I have two rooms booked under the fd bounceback offer at All-star music 9/12-9/19 and so far, only one of the guests in my room was sent the adr/dining plan cancellation email. Hopefully I will hear something at some point. I'm hoping I can switch my resort


----------



## mhautz

LSUmiss said:


> You know I’ve been thinking. Disney definitely has a more complicated system, but a lot of their current issues with capacity could have been avoided by not allowing ppl to continue to book.


Ya think?


----------



## Violetspider

For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


----------



## Brett Wyman

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!



Our trip is 3rd week of September, DVC booking. We have only received the passholder "reserve park time slot" email and haven't received any emails about cancellations of any kind. They have now cancelled our ADRs.


----------



## tcherjen

I have received two.
The first was about my FP reservations being canceled. I have a resort room stay July 19-24 @ FQ. We have AP. The 2nd was about the AP reservation system.


----------



## Mellymc

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!



We have a trip booked for August 23rd. We received the email that any dining/fastpass reservations would be cancelled. Also, since we have tickets we will have access to the new system before new tickets are sold to other guests. We do not have a dining plan booked. As of this morning all of our dining reservations are still showing.


----------



## mhautz

Just caught up from last night.  Who'd have thought the receiving of an e-mail sent to everyone with very little information would be such a source of speculation.

My guess is that order of the reservation system will go this way:

1. Everyone that isn't me with hotel/DVC
2. All APs except me
3. Everyone else, but somehow I'm still excluded.
2.  Me, being able to snag a 4:45 PM reservation for Epcot on July 19 and nothing else.


----------



## Marionnette

Violetspider said:


> For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


DVC reservation. Late October. No tickets linked. I got:

“However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.”*


----------



## nicket

@Remy is Up or @rteetz   I understand Disney is being cautious and totally am on board with their initial restrictions and on limiting their initial target audience. Any thoughts of those of use with resort stays already booked in 2021 and how long restrictions will be in play. In play till vaccine or treatment readily available, I imagine?  Just not sure if I should plan on canceling our 2021 trip and wait till 2022-23 or still hope to be able to keep our trip, we will have a 2 year old in 2021 so we will likely postpone if no characters.


----------



## Brianstl

Violetspider said:


> For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


I received the “However, because you have valid Theme Park admission,* you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.*There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.” email.  We have a DVC reservation with linked tickets in MDE for the last week of September.  We hadn’t made any dining reservations to this point.


----------



## Brianstl

Has anyone seen a refund yet for canceled dining plans, tours, experiences, etc?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mhautz said:


> Ya think?



Yeah, but what about that sweet, sweet deposit money?!?!?


----------



## Violetspider

Brianstl said:


> I received the “However, because you have valid Theme Park admission,* you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests.*There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system.” email.  We have a DVC reservation with linked tickets in MDE for the last week of September.  We hadn’t made any dining reservations to this point.


So far, I can't see much of a difference between our reservation and yours. Ours is at the end of July. I did get the email fairly early on. Maybe they just revised the email as they moved forward on dates? IDK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nicket said:


> @Remy is Up or @rteetz   I understand Disney is being cautious and totally am on board with their initial restrictions and on limiting their initial target audience. Any thoughts of those of use with resort stays already booked in 2021 and how long restrictions will be in play. In play till vaccine or treatment readily available, I imagine?  Just not sure if I should plan on canceling our 2021 trip and wait till 2022-23 or still hope to be able to keep our trip, we will have a 2 year old in 2021 so we will likely postpone if no characters.



When in 2021?  Just ask as I think January might still see restrictions that August 2021 won't.  Also obviously very fluid so hard for anyone to know. I think their intentions are to be a full go by the 50th though


----------



## MMSM

Violetspider said:


> For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


I too got the email that I would have access to reservation. I rented DVC points. However, won’t be going since I am from NY.


----------



## Dis5150

babydoll65 said:


> I'm still waiting for ANY email of any kind. I have two rooms booked under the fd bounceback offer at All-star music 9/12-9/19 and so far, only one of the guests in my room was sent the adr/dining plan cancellation email. Hopefully I will hear something at some point. I'm hoping I can switch my resort


This is me too. We are at ASSp on fd from January, 6/26-7/3 and my DD got the first email but not the second. And I haven’t received any. Booked in my name.


----------



## charmed59

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> If Disney doesn't fully paint the castle before re-opening, then interns must be making all these decisions.
> Painting it now while everyone is away makes the most sense since everyone wants a picture with the castle.


I don’t know, I’m thinking a picture with everyone in Disney masks in front of a half painted castle could be iconic.


----------



## mhautz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, but what about that sweet, sweet deposit money?!?!?


Yeah, I know it's an interest free loan for them.  But as they deal with this headache, maybe they're seeing the cost.  I'm sure it will all work out.  

And they get to create the narrative that people are fighting over the limited capacity, rather than we opened up with reduced capacity and still no one came.


----------



## runningstitch

My ADRs are still all showing EXCEPT Topolino's. I made two of those for two separate trips. Both are gone but nothing else. So curious as to how they are doing this! It seems either strangely inefficient, or purposely precise in an undecipherable way.


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, but what about that sweet, sweet deposit money?!?!?


Bingo, we have a winner. They will put off cancelling anything they can for as long as they can to encourage ticket sales. It's free money to them. I have a feeling they know full well MNSSHP will not happen. In the meantime, fire up those ticket sales, don't ask for refunds, ya' never know! We can refund later.


----------



## Brett Wyman

runningstitch said:


> My ADRs are still all showing EXCEPT Topolino's. I made two of those for two separate trips. Both are gone but nothing else. So curious as to how they are doing this! It seems either strangely inefficient, or purposely precise in an undecipherable way.



Our Topolino's for September 28th was cancelled. I think they are just taking care of things in batches and waves.


----------



## Violetspider

Violetspider said:


> So far, I can't see much of a difference between our reservation and yours. Ours is at the end of July. I did get the email fairly early on. Maybe they just revised the email as they moved forward on dates? IDK


I might have just answered my own question. My nephew, who is the DVC owner on our trip, received the other email a day after I received mine. His indicates we *will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. No one in our party has received the AP Preview email though. Our APs are linked, but they are all new ( not yet validated). I haven't received AP emails in years though (only received them the first year I was an AP), so this doesn't surprise me. It's either my email address or because our APs have yet to be activated.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> Bingo, we have a winner. They will put off cancelling anything they can for as long as they can to encourage ticket sales. It's free money to them. I have a feeling they know full well MNSSHP will not happen. In the meantime, fire up those ticket sales, don't ask for refunds, ya' never know! We can refund later.


Better yet, we might refund to a Gift Card they threw out 7 months ago and they just don't notice.


----------



## JPM4

Most of my ADRs are disappearing as we speak. I think I’m down to 3-4 or left. California grille and le cellier for August are of course still there teasing me. I am curious what we think about AP holders whose passes expired during the closures. I know they said they would be extended during the closure but would we get first access like other pass holders or no? I called and cm didn’t have an answer and I sent an email which I’ll probably get a response sometime in November.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> No one in our party has received the AP Preview email though. Our APs are linked, but they are all new ( not yet validated).


I have a feeling they're excluding vouchers. I didn't get an email with a voucher, both my kids have with activated AP's. I'm glad we're not going so I don't have to get ticked about yet another issue.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> I have a feeling they're excluding vouchers. I didn't get an email with a voucher, both my kids have with activated AP's. I'm glad we're not going so I don't have to get ticked about yet another issue.


I'm glad I'm out of state so I don't even think about getting my hopes up about getting into the previews


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> I'm glad I'm out of state so I don't even think about getting my hopes up about getting into the previews


We're out of state too, but I could've modified my reservations since we were staying DVC to include a few days before opening. Nope, had enough of it. It took an awful lot to do it, but Disney came through like champs.


----------



## Violetspider

mhautz said:


> I'm glad I'm out of state so I don't even think about getting my hopes up about getting into the previews


We're out of state as well, but our original reservation would have had us there a few days before opening and therefore might have be able to catch a preview day. Not sure I'd want to go back to our earlier reservation just for that though. I'm not into resort only days myself.


----------



## DougLovesYou

My feeble detective guess at this early stage regarding the similar, yet worded ever so slightly different, emails that folks have been receiving:

I have a (cash) resort package w/ 5 day tickets booked, am not DVC nor an APH. It is for 9/7-9/13 at POFQ, a resort that I cannot see avoiding the chopping block if certain resorts are to remain closed. My ticket dates have not been extended (still say valid thru 9/14/20). Holding hope that we'd just be relocated to an open resort, BUT if others are already at capacity, a reservation such as mine would be super easy for Disney to just cancel outright (simply refund the cash). Seems the hopeful sentence email of priority access to the park reservation system may be going out more to DVC/APHs? Because even some folks who don't have active trips booked that received it may fall into one of the 2 camps above? OR perhaps Disney is waiting to see who cancels around our dates to gauge capacity if we're unfortunate enough to be booked at a resort that will be closed? Or it's just a standard Disney IT kerfuffle...


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> Bingo, we have a winner. They will put off cancelling anything they can for as long as they can to encourage ticket sales. It's free money to them. I have a feeling they know full well MNSSHP will not happen. In the meantime, fire up those ticket sales, don't ask for refunds, ya' never know! We can refund later.


I think they are really going to try to make some form of MNSSHP actually happen.  That is one way they can actually recover some lost park admission revenue.


----------



## Dis5150

A TA on another thread said there are 6 versions of the email going out.


----------



## mhautz

Violetspider said:


> We're out of state as well, but our original reservation would have had us there a few days before opening and therefore might have be able to catch a preview day. Not sure I'd want to go back to our earlier reservation just for that though. I'm not into resort only days myself.


Yeah, our reservation is 7/12, so I did have a very brief thought about that.  But no thank you.  Maybe there will be the Epcot/HS previews at the beginning if our trip.  Hmmmm.....

DANG IT!  Now I'm thinking about the very thing I said I didn't want to.


----------



## KDee

Violetspider said:


> For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


We are staying at VGF Sept 12-19 and have tickets booked. I received the email yesterday morning with the phrase  “*you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests“.  *


----------



## Violetspider

DougLovesYou said:


> My feeble detective guess at this early stage regarding the similar, yet worded ever so slightly different, emails that folks have been receiving:
> 
> I have a (cash) resort package w/ 5 day tickets booked, am not DVC nor an APH. It is for 9/7-9/13 at POFQ, a resort that I cannot see avoiding the chopping block if certain resorts are to remain closed. My ticket dates have not been extended (still say valid thru 9/14/20). Holding hope that we'd just be relocated to an open resort, BUT if others are already at capacity, a reservation such as mine would be super easy for Disney to just cancel outright (simply refund the cash). Seems the hopeful sentence email of priority access to the park reservation system may be going out more to DVC/APHs? Because even some folks who don't have active trips booked that received it may fall into one of the 2 camps above? OR perhaps Disney is waiting to see who cancels around our dates to gauge capacity if we're unfortunate enough to be booked at a resort that will be closed? Or it's just a standard Disney IT kerfuffle...


Kerfuffle, I going with kerfuffle!


----------



## cakebaker

DougLovesYou said:


> OR perhaps Disney is waiting to see who cancels around our dates to gauge capacity if we're unfortunate enough to be booked at a resort that will be closed?


This is where my vote goes. I think they are actively encouraging cancellations in hopes that resort capacity won't completely overwhelm park capacity- leaving them with the awesome task of either cancelling resort guests themselves or telling them they can't get into the parks. Telling local AP holders they have no access won't be a picnic either. Well played, Disney. Well played


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> I think they are really going to try to make some form of MNSSHP actually happen.  That is one way they can actually recover some lost park admission revenue.


They’re probably hedging their bets in case the virus isn’t a big issue by August/September.  If the situation is much better, they’ll want to hold the parties.


----------



## abs1978

Finally got our email last night.  However, it only mentioned that they will be canceling all dining reservations and experiences and will be implementing a new 60 day reservation system.  Nothing about having priority access to anything even though we have 8 day park hoppers attached to our resort reservation in November.  I'm utterly perplexed.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> I think they are really going to try to make some form of MNSSHP actually happen.  That is one way they can actually recover some lost park admission revenue.


If they can possibly make money on it, they will. But, it kind of flies in the face of reducing park hours for safety's sake. I'm sure there's some way to spin it to fix that little problem. Maybe by August this will all magically disappear. It could happen, right?


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> This is where my vote goes. I think they are actively encouraging cancellations in hopes that resort capacity won't completely overwhelm park capacity- leaving them with the awesome task of either cancelling resort guests themselves or telling them they can't get into the parks. Telling local AP holders they have no access won't be a picnic either. Well played, Disney. Well played


That rebook free dining offer had to have booking occupancy above 95% through the end of August.  That is why they are in the mess they are now.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brianstl said:


> I think they are really going to try to make some form of MNSSHP actually happen.  That is one way they can actually recover some lost park admission revenue.



It should meet capacity requirements at least so I cant see why this wouldn't happen.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> That rebook free dining offer had to have booking occupancy above 95% through then end of August.  That is why they are in the mess they are now.


Thank goodness AP holders were denied any discount at all. At least we aren't part of the problem. We want to go, we book at rack rate.

Edited to add to save people from having to say it : Yes, I'm aware I could've spent several thousand dollars on regular tickets I don't need at the moment or maybe forever. Not the same...not the same at all.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> If they can possibly make money on it, they will. But, it kind of flies in the face of reducing park hours for safety's sake. I'm sure there's some way to spin it to fix that little problem. Maybe by August this will all magically disappear. It could happen, right?


I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!


October and December 2020


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.


They need extra time to clean and sanitize is the reason I read. I am sure at some point, they'll try to add a few parties, because honestly, there's no real reason to close early. But I think it's unrealistic to think that will happen with the original dates and in the meantime Disney gets to keep all that money from ticket sales stringing people along with the hopes that they might.


----------



## Brianstl

Brett Wyman said:


> It should meet capacity requirements at least so I cant see why this wouldn't happen.


If operations are going smoothly I could see them actually adding a bunch of nights since the park is already going to close early.


----------



## tfiga

My son had a trip booked for arrival on 6/28. Once Disney announced they would not be open, he canceled via MDE to hopefully speed up his refund so he could book another trip. He booked last year and has been making payments. Yesterday he received $850 of his $4300 paid in full trip. So it appears that they may be refunding a little at a time. He received 4 deposits. The deposits match from some of the payments he made. We are waiting a bit to see if they continue to make deposits. The deposit match up was very random. They refunded one January deposit and three in May, but not all of January, no February, March, April or last years payments. So odd. Thought this might help others getting refunds,


----------



## disneygirl916

I’m disappointed thinking they won’t offer any future discounts. For example: I have November package reservations under rack rate that I booked in January. I assumed at some point there would be a fall discount offer which I would apply to my reservation. Now there probably won’t be and unfortunately will be paying  rack rate for only potentially half the experience while others have 35% off for same experience. Bummer if that is the case.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> They need extra time to clean and sanitze is the reason I read.


Gotcha.  That makes sense, although I doubt that's the actual reason businesses have embraced reduced hours.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> @rteetz When will we get details do you think as far as how they're going to handle transportation, the rope drop mess, what rides will be open, what hotels will/won't be, how rides and queues will work (VQ?) etc...


Well we have gotten some details. Boats and monorails will run at limited capacity. The park hours also indicate staggered openings to help with transportation. More details likely won’t come until disney announcing the reservation system.


----------



## mhautz

Brianstl said:


> If operations are going smoothly I could see them actually adding a bunch of nights since the park is already going to close early.


Especially if reservations are actually in demand.  They could market a party with none of the extras as just another chance to actually get into the park for several hours.


----------



## rteetz

nicket said:


> @Remy is Up or @rteetz   I understand Disney is being cautious and totally am on board with their initial restrictions and on limiting their initial target audience. Any thoughts of those of use with resort stays already booked in 2021 and how long restrictions will be in play. In play till vaccine or treatment readily available, I imagine?  Just not sure if I should plan on canceling our 2021 trip and wait till 2022-23 or still hope to be able to keep our trip, we will have a 2 year old in 2021 so we will likely postpone if no characters.


I certainly wouldn’t cancel a 2021 trip yet. Far too early to know for sure what will happen.


----------



## Leigh L

vinotinto said:


> I’m curious. For those getting the email about your experiences, FPs, ADRs, and Dining Plans getting cancelled, how late in 2020 are your trips? Anyone received it for after August?
> 
> I actually have two FD trips that I had originally booked (wasn’t sure about the dates back in 2019 and they are a bear to move) - one for July and one for Labor Day, and I’ve only received one email and it doesn’t say for which trip. I assume it’s for the July one, but should not assume anything with Disney IT!


I have two trips on the books, one with the whole family in August (DH booked these resort reservations) and one in November with just DD and me. I received an email, and he did not.
Neither trip has dated tickets, so we have no idea for which trip - I suspect it was the November one since that reservation is in my name and I got the email.

Edited to add, we all have tickets but 2 expire in 12/20 (military Salute and will be split between two trips) and 2 expire in 2030


----------



## BrerMama

I just noticed that I had a $1700 balance to be paid on my July 18-26 trip. I hadn't paid yet because *chaos*. That balance no longer shows on MDE. I did have recovery free dining and got the 35% off email. Combine that with a possible upgrade to a deluxe hotel (because moderates & values may not be opening), and I'm curious. Still not ready to say I'm for sure going until I see what the reservation system looks like.


----------



## Brianstl

mhautz said:


> Gotcha.  That makes sense, although I doubt that's the actual reason businesses have embraced reduced hours.


When the reduced hours were first introduced at stores those reason played a major role along with providing time to restock and dealing with staffing issues.  Now since the public accepted it at the time it feels like a growing list of places are using it as a way to cut cost.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Violetspider said:


> For the people who are posting which version of the email they received, it would be helpful if you described your particular reservation. I received the earlier generic email about i*ntroducing a* *new Theme Park reservation system *and that I would be *provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. *We have a DVC points reservation and have new linked APs that have not been initiated yet.


From our e-mail:  "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*."
We have room-only reservations (Oct and Dec).  I am pretty sure our expired APs have dropped off our account, too.  I think it was a fast push to get the e-mails out, and they have been tweaking as they realize some of the things described here have been happening.  But really, who knows?????


----------



## mhautz

Brianstl said:


> When the reduced hours were first introduced at stores those reason played a major role along with providing time to restock and dealing with staffing issues.  Now since the public accepted it at the time it feels like a growing list of places are using it as a way to cut cost.


Yep.  One "positive" of the crisis is it's forcing/allowing businesses to make changes they might not otherwise make.


----------



## New Mouse

mhautz said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.



It doesnt, it actually forces a larger crowd together rather than spreading out like they normally would.   Close a park at say 6pm and people are looking for entertainment elswhere, so now Disney Springs is even more crowded.

The only thing closing early does is limit labor costs.


----------



## skeeter31

New Mouse said:


> It doesnt, it actually forces a larger crowd together rather than spreading out like they normally would.   Close a park at say 6pm and people are looking for entertainment elswhere, so now Disney Springs is even more crowded.
> 
> The only thing closing early does is limit labor costs.


And allows for more cleaning. If they are going to sanitize ride vehicles overnight, they need additional time to do so.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> They need extra time to clean and sanitize is the reason I read. I am sure at some point, they'll try to add a few parties, because honestly, there's no real reason to close early. But I think it's unrealistic to think that will happen with the original dates and in the meantime Disney gets to keep all that money from ticket sales stringing people along with the hopes that they might.


I honestly feel the REAL reason of them having shorter hours is to limit staff shifts (save money) under the guise of safety measures


----------



## mhautz

New Mouse said:


> It doesnt, it actually forces a larger crowd together rather than spreading out like they normally would.   Close a park at say 6pm and people are looking for entertainment elswhere, so now Disney Springs is even more crowded.
> 
> The only thing closing early does is limit labor costs.


That's kind of what I thought.  I like to shop early in the morning, and once our 24 hour grocery store reduced their hours, suddenly the dead time I shopped became one of the busiest because everyone was coming in as they opened.

I do think the staggered hours for the parks serve a transportation purpose, so the reduced hours at least allow for that.


----------



## mhautz

skeeter31 said:


> And allows for more cleaning. If they are going to sanitize ride vehicles overnight, they need additional time to do so.


I still feel like this is not necessary for safety, but I know it sure "sounds good".


----------



## Disneylover99

woody337 said:


> I honestly feel the REAL reason of them having shorter hours is to limit staff shifts (save money) under the guise of safety measures


I think it’s to encourage people to cancel their trips. Disney needs a lower capacity and nobody likes shorter hours. It feels like an additional push to get people to cancel.


----------



## Brianstl

mhautz said:


> That's kind of what I thought.  I like to shop early in the morning, and once our 24 hour grocery store reduced their hours, suddenly the dead time I shopped became one of the busiest because everyone was coming in as they opened.
> 
> I do think the staggered hours for the parks serve a transportation purpose, so the reduced hours at least allow for that.


I really do like staggered openings for that reason. Even if that means no more breakfast at the Garden Grill.


----------



## Leigh L

mhautz said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.


I'd speculate it's a cost-savings measure until they get an idea of who plans to still come. Disney has always added hours on the fly, even the same day. I could see things being extended as reservations, capacity, demands, COVID-19 stats, etc unfold or change.  Disney is highly data-driven, so they'll probably start off low and then make adjustments.


----------



## cristen72

MrsBooch said:


> I have a DVC stay during thanksgiving week.
> I have no tickets bc we always wait until a bit closer.
> I assume there are a lot of people booked for that week already with tickets who will be offered park reservation opportunities prior to me being offered to purchase a ticket and do that myself - I get that.
> 
> my question is....would it a terrible idea to buy tickets from a third party (working advantage/UT) online and link them now “on the sly”...
> 
> I’m hesitating bc they’ll see the ticket purchase date is after this edict...but will that potentially not matter? Thoughts?



Let me know if you try this. I have two resort stays booked (one is rented DVC points the other a value resort).  I had ADRs made but no tickets purchased yet (was waiting until the end of June to purchase right before my 60 day window).    I’m a member of TicketsatWork so I could easily purchase from there and link.


----------



## Janet McDonald

I have yet to receive any type of email at all. I have two reservations booked. One for July and a back up in August. Both are a room and ticket package. I have received no emails for either. My fast passes did get zapped, but my dining reservations are still in  MDE. Any clue why I haven’t received an email?


----------



## mhautz

Brianstl said:


> I really do like staggered openings for that reason. Even if that means no more breakfast at the Garden Grill.


It's a shame. I feel like WDW was starting to step up in park breakfast.  Ironically, the park that will open the earliest (AK) is the one I can't think of any great QS breakfast options


----------



## Llama mama

KDee said:


> We are staying at VGF Sept 12-19 and have tickets booked. I received the email yesterday morning with the phrase  “*you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests“.  *


Is you vacation paid in full? I have a half paid package and my email didn’t have that sentence


----------



## disneyfan150

Oh boy! There is a new post on BlogMickey that just irritates me on so many levels. Chapek had been interviewed.  This pandemic has made me feel so manipulated.


----------



## DougLovesYou

abs1978 said:


> Finally got our email last night.  However, it only mentioned that they will be canceling all dining reservations and experiences and will be implementing a new 60 day reservation system.  Nothing about having priority access to anything even though we have 8 day park hoppers attached to our resort reservation in November.  I'm utterly perplexed.


Which resort are you booked for? My email was the same as yours, we've got tickets and POFQ booked for Sept. May help reveal more about which resorts they don't plan on opening...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

runningstitch said:


> My ADRs are still all showing EXCEPT Topolino's. I made two of those for two separate trips. Both are gone but nothing else. So curious as to how they are doing this! It seems either strangely inefficient, or purposely precise in an undecipherable way.



Was it breakfast there?  Wonder if they are getting rid of Character meals first since they know those aren't going to happen going forward


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mhautz said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.


I don't believe it is for safety.  It is about the bottom line.  As Chapek said in his interviews, they won't operate if they can't cover variable costs, and why should they?  I'm sure they have calculated scenarios to the nth degree in looking at the numbers, as they are dealing with so many different factors that will impact both income and expenses.  They are in a very tough spot, and almost all of us will be disappointed with some/all of their decisions because we all work so hard to plan our WDW trips.


----------



## babydoll65

Llama mama said:


> Is you vacation paid in full? I have a half paid package and my email didn’t have that sentence


I have 2 rooms booked. Each 1 is half paid off and my sister received the email stating " You will have access"


----------



## disneyfan150

Bibbobboo2u said:


> because we all work so hard to plan our WDW trips.


And some of us scrimp and save all year long for our trip.  My vacation is what gets me through the rest of the calendar year.


----------



## Llama mama

DougLovesYou said:


> Which resort are you booked for? My email was the same as yours, we've got tickets and POFQ booked for Sept. May help reveal more about which resorts they don't plan on opening...


We got same email 
YC 7/31-8/8 
Vacation package booked but not fully paid for yet


----------



## yulilin3

@rteetz  feel free to delete if this has already been shared,  it's been a crazy couple of days and it's hard to keep up

Union wording for CM recall, interesting to note the language for Epcot CM


----------



## hertamaniac

Clicking the link in the AP e-mail from yesterday still shows the same verbiage regarding requesting a partial refund.  I thought they would have updated that page to reflect how the refund option would be calculated now that a reopening date has been approved.  We're still in a holding pattern, waiting for Disney to call us to confirm our decision.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

disneyfan150 said:


> And some of us scrimp and save all year long for our trip.  My vacation is what gets me through the rest of the calendar year.


I can totally relate.  I am disappointed about everything, but I think my DH is actually sadder than I am.  We are self-employed, and his work is physically strenuous, with very long days.  I know how much he looks forward to our WDW vacations, so I am actually sadder about his disappointment than anything else.


----------



## mhautz

Llama mama said:


> Print too small and blurry . Can you summarize what Epcot CM info says ?


Basically, it says that non-"culturally authentic" cast members may serve roles in World Showcase for the time being.


----------



## tcherjen

I figu





mhautz said:


> Basically, it says that non-"culturally authentic" cast members may serve roles in World Showcase for the time being.


I figured that would happen. At least we got some indication that WS will probably be open.


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> Print too small and blurry . Can you summarize what Epcot CM info says ?


this is from the Union and WDW manegement agreement on recalling Attraction and Custodial FT
For epcot
"the parties recognize and agree for the purposes of a reopening and until such time that the Company is able to resume normal staffing, employees who do not meet the culturally authentic theming at EPCOT may be temporarily assigned to work in positions which are otherwise reserved for Cultural Representatives in accordance with Article 13"


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> And allows for more cleaning. If they are going to sanitize ride vehicles overnight, they need additional time to do so.



But that excuse goes away if and when they decide to add MNSSHP. All of sudden, cleaning and sanitizing time won't be needed despite they'd be having more guests in the parks in a day.


----------



## kelly7adria

It doesn’t list this as “new”, but I don’t recall seeing it before....


----------



## yulilin3

On a personal note, my son thankfully got called back to Frog Choir at Universal, they had an overnight rehearsal last night,  no word on Ragtime Gals yet. My DD is a P/T at MFSR will probably not be called back until after all the FT are called back, so we don't know, unemployment check or CARE still not coming


----------



## yulilin3

kelly7adria said:


> It doesn’t list this as “new”, but I don’t recall seeing it before....
> View attachment 497970


these are sold at the NBA experience store only


----------



## DougLovesYou

Llama mama said:


> We got same email
> YC 7/31-8/8
> Vacation package booked but not fully paid for yet


Hmm...seems a couple YC folks are in the same boat (or yacht ) as us. Ours isn't fully paid yet either. Perhaps YC, POFQ, etc may not be opening yet and we'll be playing the capacity waiting game to see if we get to go? Wonder what the lead time will be on that...maybe similar to the existing rolling cancellations they've already been doing


----------



## tcherjen

kelly7adria said:


> It doesn’t list this as “new”, but I don’t recall seeing it before....
> View attachment 497970


I have seen it on shop Disney. I was looking at Ears awhile back.


----------



## nicket

TheMaxRebo said:


> When in 2021?  Just ask as I think January might still see restrictions that August 2021 won't.  Also obviously very fluid so hard for anyone to know. I think their intentions are to be a full go by the 50th though



 Currently booked in February 2021 but we have plenty of flexibility so can go later in the year which is what we are anticipating at this point to be more likely. When we booked months ago we had been hoping to avoid the heat of the summer months and the 50th celebration crowds in the fall.  But we can deal with those if needed! Luckily we have plenty of time to see how things evolve for a few months after opening before making a final decision.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They’re probably hedging their bets in case the virus isn’t a big issue by August/September.  If the situation is much better, they’ll want to hold the parties.



I just don't see how we go from extreme cutbacks for safety's sake to everything is fine and we can go back to normal in 30 days. Maybe in October, but if it happens in August, it's just because they want the money or...just maybe, some of the draconian cuts aren't really for safety after all.


----------



## mhautz

tcherjen said:


> I figu
> I figured that would happen. At least we got some indication that WS will probably be open.


Yes.  With all the rumors Epcot wouldn't open back up, I always thought it was odd that drastic changes will be done everywhere, but cultural authenticity was something they couldn't possibly work around.


----------



## Lisa75

yulilin3 said:


> On a personal note, my son thankfully got called back to Frog Choir at Universal, they had an overnight rehearsal last night,  no word on Ragtime Gals yet. My DD is a P/T at MFSR will probably not be called back until after all the FT are called back, so we don't know, unemployment check or CARE still not coming


Liked regarding the news of your son.   I’m sorry about the rest.


----------



## kelly7adria

tcherjen said:


> I have seen it on shop Disney. I was looking at Ears awhile back.


Ahhh....OK, I probably just never noticed it before


----------



## AnnTiquity

I think a midday break would help with cleaning. Just park Slinky Dog in the sunshine for a few minutes and see what sun and heat could do to sanitize the ride.


----------



## mhautz

Page 999


mhautz said:


> I shiver with antici.....


...pation!


----------



## 4forthemouse

Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.


----------



## runningstitch

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was it breakfast there?  Wonder if they are getting rid of Character meals first since they know those aren't going to happen going forward


It was breakfast...however my O'hana's breakfast remains. Maybe that's next to go.


----------



## abs1978

Interesting.  We are booked at Beach Club but haven’t paid in full yet.  Glad to see others got the same email.


----------



## mhautz

4forthemouse said:


> Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.


Maybe because FW is officially open (technically no other resorts have been confirmed open), you're in a different class.


----------



## hertamaniac

AnnTiquity said:


> I think a midday break would help with cleaning. Just park Slinky Dog in the sunshine for a few minutes and see what sun and heat could do to sanitize the ride.



So Astro Orbiter instantly becomes an "A" listed clean attraction?  Just kidding....or am I?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

By the time MNSSHP starts will CP kids be back? With the loss of CP and international CP, is there not a staffing issue also contributing to lessened hours? And I don’t mean Disney trying to cut labour costs, but physically having enough staff to not require the current CMs to become overworked, do they even have enough right now? They must have to shift people around to cover the holes that college and international usually fills.


----------



## andigomeep

4forthemouse said:


> Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.


 
I haven’t received anything yet. Not the AP email, none for my June or September reservations. I did get a reminder that my final payment is past due this morning.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So are we thinking we are likely safe from more big news drops until Monday? Or should I continue to be a crazy stalker of this thread?


----------



## Dis5150

andigomeep said:


> I haven’t received anything yet. Not the AP email, none for my June or September reservations. I did get a reminder that my final payment is past due this morning.


Same on all that! Thanks Disney for reminding me to pay for my trip you are canceling!


----------



## Violetspider

Brianstl said:


> If operations are going smoothly I could see them actually adding a bunch of nights since the park is already going to close early.


I think that would be horrible. Lower hours should be due to the current pandemic, not so Disney can tack on a bunch of paid after hour events. That would not be good public relations.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> On a personal note, my son thankfully got called back to Frog Choir at Universal, they had an overnight rehearsal last night,  no word on Ragtime Gals yet. My DD is a P/T at MFSR will probably not be called back until after all the FT are called back, so we don't know, unemployment check or CARE still not coming


So glad to hear your son got called back!  
I hope your DD gets called back soon too or at least starts to get her unemployment (or some good news about when she can come back to work).


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just now from chat feature on WDW website:
My question:
If you have a resort reservation but do not yet have tickets and also can't buy them now, how will you be able to make theme park reservations?

Rosebud
 at 9:52, May 30:
Only Disney Resort hotel Guests who have valid theme park admission will be able to access the reservation system before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. Guests without valid theme park admission will be able to purchase new tickets and make park reservations at a later date, subject to availability.


----------



## RWinNOLA

New Mouse said:


> It doesnt, it actually forces a larger crowd together rather than spreading out like they normally would.   Close a park at say 6pm and people are looking for entertainment elswhere, so now Disney Springs is even more crowded.
> 
> The only thing closing early does is limit labor costs.



I really think the limited park hours are there for transportation.  

They’ve already said that they will have to limit capacity on buses, monorails, and ferries.  

Staggering the hours reduced the number of people waiting for transportation at opening at closing and it allows them to increase number of buses going to/from a specific park at opening and closing.


----------



## mhautz

Violetspider said:


> I think that would be horrible. Lower hours should be due to the current pandemic, not so Disney can tack on a bunch of evening paid events. That would not be good public relations.


Now that I think about it, my last few trips have always been during parties, so 9 to 7 is an extension of hours from what I'm used to.


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just now from chat feature on WDW website:
> My question:
> If you have a resort reservation but do not yet have tickets and also can't buy them now, how will you be able to make theme park reservations?
> 
> Rosebud
> at 9:52, May 30:
> Only Disney Resort hotel Guests who have valid theme park admission will be able to access the reservation system before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. Guests without valid theme park admission will be able to purchase new tickets and make park reservations at a later date, subject to availability.


that's spelled out here too: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## mhautz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So are we thinking we are likely safe from more big news drops until Monday? Or should I continue to be a crazy stalker of this thread?


Can't the answer to both be yes?


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> I think that would be horrible. Lower hours should be due to the current pandemic, not so Disney can tack on a bunch of paid after hour events. That would not be good public relations.


If only PR was a concern for them, it might matter. They are looking at $$$$ right now, nothing else.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *If you have a resort stay as an AP then according to Remy you can book for the length of your resort stay. The 3-day thing wouldn't apply.*


Sorry, catching up on about 80 pages so may have already been answered, but presumably this whilst great news for AP people staying onsite, it also sounds like a disaster for any staying offsite?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Do we know if you can still attach new tickets to MDE if you are in possession of them or if that functionality has also been shut down? Curious. I didn't buy tickets for my August trip yet (waiting on DCL to decide what it is doing/likely pull the plug) but you can still purchase military tickets at the moment.


----------



## BrianR

Honestly if you're in 60 days of open and don't have linked tickets, go through a third party means to buy and link them ASAP.  Knowing how quaint Disney IT is, they'll probably only run the report once for who gets in early.


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So are we thinking we are likely safe from more big news drops until Monday? Or should I continue to be a crazy stalker of this thread?


Multiple people have indicated that phone CMs will get their updated scripts on Sunday. That may provide extra news.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1000!!


----------



## Violetspider

1000 pages! Yoo-hoo!!


----------



## CastAStone

BrianR said:


> Honestly if you're in 60 days of open and don't have linked tickets, go through a third party means to buy and link them ASAP.  Knowing how quaint Disney IT is, they'll probably only run the report once for who gets in early.


I agree but I’m betting they already have.


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just now from chat feature on WDW website:
> My question:
> If you have a resort reservation but do not yet have tickets and also can't buy them now, how will you be able to make theme park reservations?
> 
> Rosebud
> at 9:52, May 30:
> Only Disney Resort hotel Guests who have valid theme park admission will be able to access the reservation system before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details. Guests without valid theme park admission will be able to purchase new tickets and make park reservations at a later date, subject to availability.



So everyone who has tickets or APs can reserve parks before people with resort reservations. Even people with tickets who haven't booked trips yet? Say they were cancelled in June, have tickets, and decide to book later in the year (October or something)- they can reserve the park before someone who actually has a resort reservation in October but no tickets?
Do people wait to buy tickets so close to trips?

So essentially people who stay off-site later in the year may be able to get in the parks while people who stay on-site can't because they are unable to buy tickets at the moment.

Maybe this will push more people off-site? I wonder.

oh hey! I posted on page 1000!!!


----------



## CastAStone

RWinNOLA said:


> I really think the limited park hours are there for transportation.
> 
> They’ve already said that they will have to limit capacity on buses, monorails, and ferries.
> 
> Staggering the hours reduced the number of people waiting for transportation at opening at closing and it allows them to increase number of buses going to/from a specific park at opening and closing.


100% agree.


----------



## disneyfan150

DGsAtBLT said:


> 1000!!


I can go on my walk now! Had to wait for 1000!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BrianR said:


> Honestly if you're in 60 days of open and don't have linked tickets, go through a third party means to buy and link them ASAP.  Knowing how quaint Disney IT is, they'll probably only run the report once for who gets in early.



Totally valid point. Just curious since I know that is one way of obtaining tickets that hasn't been shuttered yet. I wouldn't be devastated if that ended up as a resort trip so I might roll the dice.


CastAStone said:


> I agree but I’m betting they already have.


Fair.


CastAStone said:


> Multiple people have indicated that phone CMs will get their updated scripts on Sunday. That may provide extra news.


oh boy. Guess I'm in for the long haul this weekend too then . It's terrible. This was the first thing I checked when I woke up  it's so engaging!


----------



## cwaltjen

runningstitch said:


> It was breakfast...however my O'hana's breakfast remains. Maybe that's next to go.


I never got a cancellation for my June 1-8 trip. I have 3 different July dates booked and have not received any emails on those. I did receive the AP email.


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Do we know if you can still attach new tickets to MDE if you are in possession of them or if that functionality has also been shut down? Curious. I didn't buy tickets for my August trip yet (waiting on DCL to decide what it is doing/likely pull the plug) but you can still purchase military tickets at the moment.


A day or two ago I checked just out of curiosity in case the unlikely event DS decides to join us (we have 1-day tickets in possession - expires 2030) and I wasn't blocked from the add screen.

edited: Hey, page 1000!!


----------



## cristen72

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Do we know if you can still attach new tickets to MDE if you are in possession of them or if that functionality has also been shut down? Curious. I didn't buy tickets for my August trip yet (waiting on DCL to decide what it is doing/likely pull the plug) but you can still purchase military tickets at the moment.



Let us know if you try this.  I have not purchased tickets for my trip yet either and I’m kicking myself


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> that's spelled out here too: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


I haven't been able to find it spelled out directly that if you have a resort reservation but no ticket that you won't initially be able to do a park reservation.  I know that we often get inaccurate info from phone/chat CMs, but she was specific in stating that if you don't have both that you can purchase tickets and make park reservations _later, subject to availablity. _ I thought her response was clearer than the website info.


----------



## Marionnette

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Do we know if you can still attach new tickets to MDE if you are in possession of them or if that functionality has also been shut down? Curious. I didn't buy tickets for my August trip yet (waiting on DCL to decide what it is doing/likely pull the plug) but you can still purchase military tickets at the moment.


My daughter bought a ticket from UT on Wednesday when they shut down purchases thru Disney. She couldn’t link using the app but was able to do so on the website Thursday morning. I don’t know if it has been shut down since then.

ETA: I just tried to add an unlinked ticket on the website and it worked for me.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

hertamaniac said:


> So Astro Orbiter instantly becomes an "A" listed clean attraction?  Just kidding....or am I?



I think Astro Orbiter will actually be closed due to the elevator to get to the attraction.


----------



## CastAStone

The TPAS COVID thread is a mere 241 pages, hahaha.

But their mod @GADisneyDad14 shared this interesting KTP link on their board and for once I actually agree with KTP.

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...he-new-disney-world-reservation-system-first/


----------



## AmberMV

I finally got my AP email this morning.  Still no emails about my resort stays with packages


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cristen72 said:


> Let us know if you try this.  I have not purchased tickets for my trip yet either and I’m kicking myself



I'll report back if I do. I have a bunch of $ tied up in DCL that I would like to use instead of doing my August parks trip if by some chance anything in August runs, but it looks really unlikely that it will. If/once DCL makes the call on that (which I expect to be soon) I'll probably end up trying to buy/link some tickets for it. We go a lot so if it ended up being a limited parks trip it wouldn't be a big deal to us.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> The TPAS COVID thread is a mere 241 pages, hahaha.
> 
> But their mod @GADisneyDad14 shared this interesting KTP link on their board and for once I actually agree with KTP.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...he-new-disney-world-reservation-system-first/



241 is amateur. They must be taking snack breaks over there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

CastAStone said:


> The TPAS COVID thread is a mere 241 pages, hahaha.
> 
> But their mod @GADisneyDad14 shared this interesting KTP link on their board and for once I actually agree with KTP.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...he-new-disney-world-reservation-system-first/


I really hope that the good neighbor hotels don't get the same access as actual Disney hotels.  Maybe they can be wave 2.


----------



## Disneysoule

CastAStone said:


> The TPAS COVID thread is a mere 241 pages, hahaha.
> 
> But their mod @GADisneyDad14 shared this interesting KTP link on their board and for once I actually agree with KTP.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...he-new-disney-world-reservation-system-first/


I agree with that article , seems to make the most sense based on everyone Disney is trying to accommodate


----------



## junderwood99

Just a reminder - we believe emails are being sent to the email listed on your My Disney Experience account. I often have clients that have 'old' email addresses for the MDE vs what they use normally. So, if you haven't gotten your letter yet, check and see if you have a different MDE email address.


----------



## skeeter31

junderwood99 said:


> Just a reminder - we believe emails are being sent to the email listed on your My Disney Experience account. I often have clients that have 'old' email addresses for the MDE vs what they use normally. So, if you haven't gotten your letter yet, check and see if you have a different MDE email address.


Yes, and to further this, the emails being sent right now are just informational. So if you missed it, it’s not the end of the the world. Now is the good time to update email addresses, clear out junk folders, etc, because when the emails come out with the possible links to book park reservations, that’s the one you’re going to make sure you get.


----------



## Alana20

DougLovesYou said:


> Hmm...seems a couple YC folks are in the same boat (or yacht ) as us. Ours isn't fully paid yet either. Perhaps YC, POFQ, etc may not be opening yet and we'll be playing the capacity waiting game to see if we get to go? Wonder what the lead time will be on that...maybe similar to the existing rolling cancellations they've already been doing


 I also received the email about cancelling dining and FP but no email about resort reservations or priority access to reserve a Park. we have a resort reservation with tickets at AOA family suites for early August.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, and to further this, the emails being sent right now are just informational. So if you missed it, it’s not the end of the the world. Now is the good time to update email addresses, clear out junk folders, etc, because when the emails come out with the possible links to book park reservations, that’s the one you’re going to make sure you get.


Not to worry, if they send a sign up link, it will be posted here within seconds of arrival. This is where I'd be watching.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> So everyone who has tickets or APs can reserve parks before people with resort reservations. Even people with tickets who haven't booked trips yet? Say they were cancelled in June, have tickets, and decide to book later in the year (October or something)- they can reserve the park before someone who actually has a resort reservation in October but no tickets?
> Do people wait to buy tickets so close to trips?
> 
> So essentially people who stay off-site later in the year may be able to get in the parks while people who stay on-site can't because they are unable to buy tickets at the moment.
> 
> Maybe this will push more people off-site? I wonder.
> 
> oh hey! I posted on page 1000!!!



While my question was specifically in the context of having room reservation but no tickets, I can see how what you spelled out might be possible.  Who is willing to go to WDW (non-DVC) and spend a week or two at your resort but not be able to go to parks?  I'm gonna guess not many, and as you noted, maybe people with tickets but no rooms yet can take up the cancellations to come from people in my situation!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> On a personal note, my son thankfully got called back to Frog Choir at Universal, they had an overnight rehearsal last night,  no word on Ragtime Gals yet. My DD is a P/T at MFSR will probably not be called back until after all the FT are called back, so we don't know, unemployment check or CARE still not coming



Need a reaction that is like "half like/half sad" ... Guess at least some progress is better than none.  Hope things continue to move positively


----------



## AmberMV

junderwood99 said:


> Just a reminder - we believe emails are being sent to the email listed on your My Disney Experience account. I often have clients that have 'old' email addresses for the MDE vs what they use normally. So, if you haven't gotten your letter yet, check and see if you have a different MDE email address.


I finally got the AP email this morning, but have not gotten emails about my June 10 stay, my July 4 stay (which has a DDP), or my August stay (also has a DDP).  I haven't gotten emails about my ADRs for any date either.  I haven't been notified about the 35% room discount in lieu of my DDP, or been told I'll get first access even though I meet all the criteria to do so-except for my AP email I finally got this morning with the preview text.


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> I would love to hear what they respond. I got the Passholder email, and I now see where this rumor about the “active” AP comes from. The email says if you paid in full and you have an “active” AP that it will be extended.
> 
> So, this is the thing. I *had* an active AP when the parks closed on March 16. But, that AP has expired and doesn’t show on MDE anymore. I had not been concerned since all the original language said the APs would be extended for the number of days the parks were closed. Now that language is all gone.
> 
> With our free dining being gone, and our trip being so close to reopening, having those APs extended are critical to covering our entry.


Will do.

I assumed Disney paused APs on closing. But the phone CMs + Disney IT worry me.


----------



## junderwood99

AmberMV said:


> I finally got the AP email this morning, but have not gotten emails about my June 10 stay, my July 4 stay (which has a DDP), or my August stay (also has a DDP).  I haven't gotten emails about my ADRs for any date either.  I haven't been notified about the 35% room discount in lieu of my DDP, or been told I'll get first access even though I meet all the criteria to do so-except for my AP email I finally got this morning with the preview text.


Did any of the trip have Free Dining? Or just the dining plan added? Only Free Dining guests are getting the 35% off offer. Sorry its such a mess for you   I'm a TA and my heart is breaking for all my families that are due to travel this summer.


----------



## cristen72

I’ve never bought theme park tickets from Tickets at Work.  I put them in my cart and I see this message.  I assumed I would get a number to put into my MDE, but does this mean I’d actually have to take the confirmation to a guest relations at Disney to be active?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nicket said:


> Currently booked in February 2021 but we have plenty of flexibility so can go later in the year which is what we are anticipating at this point to be more likely. When we booked months ago we had been hoping to avoid the heat of the summer months and the 50th celebration crowds in the fall.  But we can deal with those if needed! Luckily we have plenty of time to see how things evolve for a few months after opening before making a final decision.



I think there is a lot of uncertainty about what happens in the winter - is there another spike?, Etc so I wouldn't assume things would largely be back to normal by Feb (they very well might be but who knows) - I do think by like Aug unless something goes really, really wrong things should be pretty good so having flexibility is a good thing!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JacknSally said:


> *If you have a resort stay as an AP then according to Remy you can book for the length of your resort stay. The 3-day thing wouldn't apply.*


Waaaaiit, 3 day thing? When was that announced specifically?!

... And are we assuming that DVC counts?


----------



## Mit88

Should be interesting with the reservation system. People that have hotel reservations, but no tickets. If they cant buy tickets and make a reservation until the general public can, and everything during their trip is sold out immediately, those people will just cancel their reservations. And how many people are going to gobble up those rooms knowing they’re not getting into the parks because the reservation period is already passed and everything is taken up? I’m going to guess, not many


----------



## AmberMV

junderwood99 said:


> Did any of the trip have Free Dining? Or just the dining plan added? Only Free Dining guests are getting the 35% off offer. Sorry its such a mess for you   I'm a TA and my heart is breaking for all my families that are due to travel this summer.


Yes I rebooked my March 30 to the August visit an even though I'm an AP I elected to go with the Free Dining and purchased the extra tickets which I could apply to my AP (or so I was told) when I renew.  I lost a March 30 CSR, a May 25 YC, a June 10 BC (even though I *still* haven't been notified by email that it's cancelled and it's still in MDE). I have a July 4 RR with DDP and my August recovery package-no emails.


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Waaaaiit, 3 day thing? When was that announced specifically?!
> 
> ... And are we assuming that DVC counts?



*It wasn't announced yet. Like I said in the quoted post, that was according to Remy. The post you quoted was from Thursday and was clarifying/answering a question someone asked about the unofficial/unconfirmed rumor re: local AP's not staying on-site possibly only being able to book a rolling 3 days. According to Remy if you're an AP staying on-site you would be able to book park reservations for the length of your hotel stay. None of this has been officially, publicly confirmed-by-Disney yet.*


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> 1000!!


I woke up this morning and came to check to see if the thread made it to 1000


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Waaaaiit, 3 day thing? When was that announced specifically?!
> 
> ... And are we assuming that DVC counts?


It's a rumor at this point but seems pretty likely.  _As we're told_, AP will get to choose 3 days to reserve _per 30 days_ ahead of other hard date ticket holders and general public.  But if an AP is staying at a resort, as others who have tickets and resorts together, you get to select theme park reservations with no limitation.


----------



## rstevens333

I wonder if any of the normally-character dining restaurants will open without characters? I'd kinda love to see spaces like Crystal Palace, but I've never been keen on roaming characters while I eat.


----------



## BrerMama

DGsAtBLT said:


> By the time MNSSHP starts will CP kids be back? With the loss of CP and international CP, is there not a staffing issue also contributing to lessened hours? And I don’t mean Disney trying to cut labour costs, but physically having enough staff to not require the current CMs to become overworked, do they even have enough right now? They must have to shift people around to cover the holes that college and international usually fills.


There are CPs scheduled to arrive throughout August. My own opinion is that they won't have CPs until after the first of the year (if then) due to issues with that many young adults living at one place (same situation as college dorms), and they need to get all their FT and PT working before they bring in CPs. CPs are not the majority of staffing. They may be the majority of closing shifts, but they're less than 10% of the Disney work force. There's talk in this thread of multiple hotels not opening, water parks/mini golf not opening, shortened transportation... all of those people can be redeployed into parks and the hotels that are open. I just don't see Disney needing CPs for awhile.


----------



## BrerMama

Also, I think the reservation system priority order will go like this:
1. Hotel reservations with active tickets
2. AP holders without hotel reservations
3. Hotel reservations without active ticket attached
4. General public/ticket holders staying off site


----------



## mhautz

Call me crazy, but I think there will be one phase. They flip a switch and you make your reservation and as long as your ticket is valid that date, you get it, with APs getting a limited number of days absent a resort reservation.  Kind of like the fast pass system.

The only control for fairness is some people don't have tickets yet.


----------



## stranger706

Have they addressed when AP holders can book on site rooms again? Or can anyone read between the lines and tell me?

For example my wife and mil want to take the kids sometime in July. We are all AP but have no rooms booked. Do you think we will be able to get rooms?


----------



## AmberMV

rstevens333 said:


> I wonder if any of the normally-character dining restaurants will open without characters? I'd kinda love to see spaces like Crystal Palace, but I've never been keen on roaming characters while I eat.


From what we're hearing so far, characters will still make appearances at dining venues but will not give hugs or let you stand with them for pictures.


----------



## Dis5150

junderwood99 said:


> Just a reminder - we believe emails are being sent to the email listed on your My Disney Experience account. I often have clients that have 'old' email addresses for the MDE vs what they use normally. So, if you haven't gotten your letter yet, check and see if you have a different MDE email address.


I switched from my work email to personal email last year when my work made us limit personal emails. But Disney still uses both - I get dining stuff on work email and payment/reservation email on personal email.  She couldn’t change my sign in info (she said) so it is still my work email. When I went in yesterday to try and change it to my personal email for logging in (hoping it would eliminate emails sent to my work) it says my personal email is already in use! So


----------



## mhautz

rstevens333 said:


> I wonder if any of the normally-character dining restaurants will open without characters? I'd kinda love to see spaces like Crystal Palace, but I've never been keen on roaming characters while I eat.


Last thing Disney wants is people to judge Character Dining on its merits.


----------



## SaintsManiac

stranger706 said:


> Have they addressed when AP holders can book on site rooms again? Or can anyone read between the lines and tell me?
> 
> For example my wife and mil want to take the kids sometime in July. We are all AP but have no rooms booked. Do you think we will be able to get rooms?



I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## AmberMV

stranger706 said:


> Have they addressed when AP holders can book on site rooms again? Or can anyone read between the lines and tell me?
> 
> For example my wife and mil want to take the kids sometime in July. We are all AP but have no rooms booked. Do you think we will be able to get rooms?


At the moment it appears Disney is really trying to thin their reservations on their books.  They removed all Dining plans, ADRs and Fast passes through the end of 2020.  Once they have thinned enough to meet capacity limits if there are availabilities under their determined capacity I expect, yes, you will be able to book a room.


----------



## Violetspider

Dis5150 said:


> I switched from my work email to personal email last year when my work made us limit personal emails. But Disney still uses both - I get dining stuff on work email and payment/reservation email on personal email.  She couldn’t change my sign in info (she said) so it is still my work email. When I went in yesterday to try and change it to my personal email for logging in (hoping it would eliminate emails sent to my work) it says my personal email is already in use! So


I've used the same email address for 20+ years. My AP emails stopped with my first renewal like 3 or four years ago. I get all sorts of other Disney emails, just not AP ones anymore. Go figure!


----------



## OKW Lover

BrerMama said:


> There are CPs scheduled to arrive throughout August.


Pretty sure I saw that Disney announced no CP for the rest of the year.


----------



## Gentry2004

I’m curious how far into the future these booking preferences will continue. December trips? March next year? How long will these freeze new trip planning?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

New Mouse said:


> It doesnt, it actually forces a larger crowd together rather than spreading out like they normally would.   Close a park at say 6pm and people are looking for entertainment elswhere, so now Disney Springs is even more crowded.
> 
> The only thing closing early does is limit labor costs.



With the dated ticket for entry to the park, they are controlling the masses.  Disney Springs is also required to cap admission so once the 2 parking areas are full - no one gets in. Including those with a dining reservation.  It is all in the know before you go, on the disney springs web page. 

The boats from the resorts won’t run to DS in order to control entry and save having to set up temperature screening at the docks.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Too many posts to quote, but in response to all the complaints about it being about money, profit, etc. and not safety, pandemic, etc. - why is it only one? Why is it bad that they're also worried about how to make money during this?  I think they've made it pretty clear that revenue and profit are a factor in all of this.  They've made it clear that there are major changes that are necessary for the purposes of safety (reduced capacity, avoiding high-touch situations, keeping distance/spacing as much as possible, etc.).  It's also been made clear that they won't open for the sake of opening if they're going to be losing more money than they already are in doing so - nor should they.  In order to accommodate all of the safety changes, they are going to have to make other changes that allow them to open with those safety implementations and still make money.  So some things will be for safety, then many others will be to find ways to make money while working around those changes. 

Moreover, even though I am not a shareholder, as a Disney fan, I want them to find ways to be profitable.  The sooner they can get back on track financially, the better for all of us.  Also, I certainly don't want the worst-case scenario - they lose money to the point that we get into takeover/merger situations - that would be a disaster.  I just don't think there's anything nefarious in making changes that are based on making money/losing less money because the reduced capacity and other changes is already making such a dent, they have to find ways to operate and make that up and balance it all.  I'm not forgiving all of the customer service cuts, tacky things they've done, etc. in the past that were all just money grabs that were sacrificing the Disney identity for that purpose.  I just think in the current situation, saying something is for the purpose of finances shouldn't be some nasty slight against them.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rstevens333 said:


> I wonder if any of the normally-character dining restaurants will open without characters? I'd kinda love to see spaces like Crystal Palace, but I've never been keen on roaming characters while I eat.


Yeah I actually wanted to go for the food at Garden Grill.


----------



## AmberMV

Gentry2004 said:


> I’m curious how far into the future these booking preferences will continue. December trips? March next year? How long will these freeze new trip planning?


Presumably Disney is taking this day by day.  People who need to plan things far in advance will not like this new system.


----------



## JPM4

I’m looking forward to the part where we find an old link to an old AP preview and just smash it over and over again hoping the soft opening preview registration pops up!


----------



## westie55

AmberMV said:


> From what we're hearing so far, characters will still make appearances at dining venues but will not give hugs or let you stand with them for pictures.



Hearing from who? That's what I was hoping for but Disney's communication says "character dining cannot be provided."


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Disney announced no CP for the rest of the year.


I don’t believe they have officially yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SleeplessInTO said:


> Oh no!! Thanks for the info. I sent in a help request earlier today (didn’t want to tie up the phone lines for guests who have bigger concerns right now) but I am worried I won’t receive any notification or link to book park entry without an email from them.
> 
> Oh well, all the more reason to monitor this thread


Replying late here but I don't believe I've ever received an email from WDW with a qualifying link. Seems they know who has free dining an will adjust accordingly. No email here and all my dining still shows. I'm just watching MDE.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Anthony Vito said:


> Too many posts to quote, but in response to all the complaints about it being about money, profit, etc. and not safety, pandemic, etc. - why is it only one? *Why is it bad that they're also worried about how to make money during this? * I think they've made it pretty clear that revenue and profit are a factor in all of this.  They've made it clear that there are major changes that are necessary for the purposes of safety (reduced capacity, avoiding high-touch situations, keeping distance/spacing as much as possible, etc.).  It's also been made clear that they won't open for the sake of opening if they're going to be losing more money than they already are in doing so - nor should they.  In order to accommodate all of the safety changes, they are going to have to make other changes that allow them to open with those safety implementations and still make money.  So some things will be for safety, then many others will be to find ways to make money while working around those changes.
> 
> Moreover, even though I am not a shareholder, as a Disney fan, I want them to find ways to be profitable.  The sooner they can get back on track financially, the better for all of us.  Also, I certainly don't want the worst-case scenario - they lose money to the point that we get into takeover/merger situations - that would be a disaster.  I just don't think there's anything nefarious in making changes that are based on making money/losing less money because the reduced capacity and other changes is already making such a dent, they have to find ways to operate and make that up and balance it all.  I'm not forgiving all of the customer service cuts, tacky things they've done, etc. in the past that were all just money grabs that were sacrificing the Disney identity for that purpose.  I just think in the current situation, saying something is for the purpose of finances shouldn't be some nasty slight against them.




It isn't.


----------



## DougLovesYou

So just for fun, have a little running list now of other posters in the same position as me. So far we're booked at YC, BC, AoA, and POFQ...all valid packages (resort + tix) and all received the same email (with no mention of any first access to the new park reservation system), all booked between post-opening July thru Nov. Originally thought it might have more to do with our resorts potentially not being open and Disney waiting to gauge capacity closer to our dates to see if we could still go. However, BC has DVC so it should be open anyway, right?? So now maybe what we all have in common is simply not being paid in full yet on our packages (??) Well just color me an Arendelle aqua shade of confused!


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

We have room only cash reservations at BCV for 8/29-9/5 and 11/14-11/21. My parents and I  Platinum APs (out of state) that expire the beginning of December as of right now. My husband has a park hopper that I bought earlier this year for a cancelled May trip that now expires 12/15/2020. Our reservations are not paid in full, just deposit only. I received this email wording yesterday at 11:30 am:

“However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations.”*

I am not the lead on the resort reservations, my mom is and she got the same email. I did have dining reservations booked in my name. Only a few of my ADRs have disappeared so far. 

I also received the passholder email last night mentioning the previews and to look for more information soon.

On a related note, Has anyone attempted or plan to ask for a full cancellation and refund of their unused AP? We haven’t had a chance to use it since we renewed. I renewed in November of 2019 before COVID-19 was even “discovered.” I have an 8 month old and depending on how things are before our trips, I’m not sure we will be able to go at all this year. We usually go late April/May or Oct/Nov.. so it doesn’t really do me any good if they extend my AP until March 2021.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

AmberMV said:


> From what we're hearing so far, characters will still make appearances at dining venues but will not give hugs or let you stand with them for pictures.



Disney is saying no character dining.  The only characters roaming will be in the parks, and those will likely be from a distance, as there won’t be any meet and greets.


----------



## BrerMama

OKW Lover said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Disney announced no CP for the rest of the year.


If they did, they haven't told the CPs that yet. I'm a DCP parent. The August check ins have not heard that they are cancelled.


----------



## cakebaker

Anthony Vito said:


> Why is it bad that they're also worried about how to make money during this?



It's not. That's is not my complaint at all.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I missed the 1000 page celebrations so I’ll just add..


----------



## Jothmas

chicagoshannon said:


> I really hope that the good neighbor hotels don't get the same access as actual Disney hotels.  Maybe they can be wave 2.


I had a booking at a Disney hotel starting 6/7 and I replaced it with a booking starting 7/5 when it became evident that June wasn’t happening. I kept within the 7/9 window to keep the AP discount. At the beginning of this week I made a backup reservation at a Disney Springs hotel for 7/26, specifically there instead of off-site so that I would treated as a regular Disney on-property guest. So I definitely hope that the partner hotels are treated the same as the Disney owned.


----------



## BrianR

If you think how they're deploying Stormtroopers at DS, character interaction is going to be from elevated / separated locations where people can see but no way a kid or anybody can just rush up anyway and try and touch em.


----------



## AmberMV

westie55 said:


> Hearing from who? That's what I was hoping for but Disney's communication says "character dining cannot be provided."


It's somewhere in the last 40 pages here    It's not confirmed by Disney, it's a rumor from the "insiders" on this board.


----------



## andyman8

OKW Lover said:


> Pretty sure I saw that Disney announced no CP for the rest of the year.


Disney has only officially cancelled all Fall Advantage 2020 arrivals, which were scheduled to arrive this month and next month). Because of the very close quarters CPs live in and the lack of shifts (water parks closed, certain resorts closed, fewer park shifts because of shorter hours, etc...), it’s very likely they will also cancel the general Fall arrivals, which arrive in August and September. Once those are cancelled, they would be the last (domestic) arrivals of the year.

Oddly enough, they are still actively recruiting Cultural Reps for August through November arrivals this year. While I’m not sure August will happen, I do think that they’ll bring back the Cultural Reps first before any new CPs to beef up Epcot staffing as the temporary transfers working there initially return to their original work locations. It would be a lot easier to do socially distanced housing with only the CRPs there (those were the only ones they also promised the opportunity to “complete” their programs).



Gentry2004 said:


> I’m curious how far into the future these booking preferences will continue. December trips? March next year? How long will these freeze new trip planning?


While it’s very possible that we will still see a park reservation system in December (all depends on the virus and demand to a lesser extent), new reservations and park ticket sales will absolutely reopen well before then. Also, initially the park reservation system will only go out a month or two, so you won’t be booking park reservations for December for quite some time. The reasons behind the freeze mainly are to figure out July and August bookings (who’s coming, who’s canceled, where they are staying, consolidating resorts, etc...), to potentially reschedule displaced travelers, and to avoid a rush of people booking rooms for the reopen. Now, once the freeze is lifted, that doesn’t mean there will be a lot of availability, and there will likely be virtually none for July and August.


----------



## 2letterwords

Janet McDonald said:


> I have yet to receive any type of email at all. I have two reservations booked. One for July and a back up in August. Both are a room and ticket package. I have received no emails for either. My fast passes did get zapped, but my dining reservations are still in  MDE. Any clue why I haven’t received an email?



I have yet to receive emails as well.  Package and an additional resort reservation for a split stay.  Crickets in my inbox...  Only one ADR gone so far and we hadn't done FP+ yet as our dates are 8/11-8/21.


----------



## OKW Lover

andyman8 said:


> Disney has only officially cancelled all Fall Advantage 2020 arrivals, which were scheduled to arrive this month and next month). Because of the very close quarters CPs live in and the lack of shifts (water parks closed, certain resorts closed, fewer park shifts because of shorter hours, etc...), it’s very likely they will also cancelled the general Fall arrivals, which arrive in August and September.


Ahh.  That's what I was recalling.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Azziefan

Hearing that we will have a Que system similar to Shanghai! Anyone heard what it’s suppose to be like? Anything like the old fast pass?


----------



## Arguetafamily

gottalovepluto said:


> Will do.
> 
> I assumed Disney paused APs on closing. But the phone CMs + Disney IT worry me.



I could still purchase AP's this morning.


----------



## mhautz

BrianR said:


> If you think how they're deploying Stormtroopers at DS, character interaction is going to be from elevated / separated locations where people can see but no way a kid or anybody can just rush up anyway and try and touch em.


That's what they're doing at Shanghai as well.  They could have the characters at the Castle or train station greeting from above.



AmberMV said:


> From what we're hearing so far, characters will still make appearances at dining venues but will not give hugs or let you stand with them for pictures.


I would assume that's also where this assumption probably comes from.  No official announcement but character dining at Shangai could be a template.


----------



## AmberMV

Can any of the insiders give us any info at all on which WDW resorts they feel like will be closed (or open, if that's a shorter list)?


----------



## Anthony Vito

SaintsManiac said:


> It isn't.





cakebaker said:


> It's not. That's is not my complaint at all.


Not directing it at anyone in particular, especially not the posts that point out that some of these are indeed cost-cutting measures.  It's responding generally to the posts (not just here) that are angry that some things are not just "for safety."  It's pointing out that everything is certainly not for safety measures ONLY, and some not necessarily at all, but that's not a bad thing (as said in quote above).  Just a general point/response to some complaints.


----------



## mhautz

AmberMV said:


> Can any of the insiders give us any info at all on which WDW resorts they feel like will be closed (or open, if that's a shorter list)?


Coronado Springs seems like a safe "closed" assumption given the NBA rumors and lack of availability before they stopped taking reservations.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Well we have gotten some details. Boats and monorails will run at limited capacity. The park hours also indicate staggered openings to help with transportation. *More details likely won’t come until disney announcing the reservation system.*



Apparently I missed the boats and monorails. No busses? When do you expect details on the reservation system?


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> Apparently I missed the boats and monorails. No busses? When do you expect details on the reservation system?


Disney has said “limited” bus service from resorts will be available beginning June 22. I’d imagine it will expand as the parks reopen.


----------



## Marissa227

DougLovesYou said:


> So just for fun, have a little running list now of other posters in the same position as me. So far we're booked at YC, BC, AoA, and POFQ...all valid packages (resort + tix) and all received the same email (with no mention of any first access to the new park reservation system), all booked between post-opening July thru Nov. Originally thought it might have more to do with our resorts potentially not being open and Disney waiting to gauge capacity closer to our dates to see if we could still go. However, BC has DVC so it should be open anyway, right?? So now maybe what we all have in common is simply not being paid in full yet on our packages (??) Well just color me an Arendelle aqua shade of confused!



I’m not paid in full on my package and my email DID include the part about first access, so I don’t think that’s it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Apparently I missed the boats and monorails. No busses? When do you expect details on the reservation system?




Many of us believe the staggered park hours are to help with the buses.


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> Apparently I missed the boats and monorails. No busses? When do you expect details on the reservation system?


Sometimes I think Disney silence on something becomes "proof" it's not happening.  And after 50 pages, suddenly we don't remember the source is literally nothing.

I think they've said little to nothing about the busses so far.  It just seems reasonable to assume they'll have them given certain facts like staggered opens, but they just haven't confirmed it.  Technically they still haven't confirmed any resorts open either (other than FW and DVC)


----------



## BrianR

mhautz said:


> Coronado Springs seems like a safe "closed" assumption given the NBA rumors and lack of availability before they stopped taking reservations.


Also the NBA has used Coronado Springs for the NBA Jr. Worlds before, so they have a semblance of layout for team meeting areas, practice areas, etc.  Was definitely interesting our trip when they were there, but fun too!


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Apparently I missed the boats and monorails. No busses? When do you expect details on the reservation system?


Buses are expected but disney hasn’t discussed them yet.

We should get reservation details within the next week or two.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> So everyone who has tickets or APs can reserve parks before people with resort reservations. Even people with tickets who haven't booked trips yet? Say they were cancelled in June, have tickets, and decide to book later in the year (October or something)- they can reserve the park before someone who actually has a resort reservation in October but no tickets?
> Do people wait to buy tickets so close to trips?
> 
> So essentially people who stay off-site later in the year may be able to get in the parks while people who stay on-site can't because they are unable to buy tickets at the moment.
> 
> Maybe this will push more people off-site? I wonder.
> 
> oh hey! I posted on page 1000!!!


Yep.  Like I said earlier this included with no 60 day FP, no emh and probably limited transportation has me wondering why you would stay onsite.  What is the value?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BrianR said:


> If you think how they're deploying Stormtroopers at DS, character interaction is going to be from elevated / separated locations where people can see but no way a kid or anybody can just rush up anyway and try and touch em.



That is how they are doing it now at Shanghai too - like a bunch of them are up at the train station and waving back to people and interacting that way, from a distance


----------



## volfan1978

Pure speculation, but my spidey sense tells me that they're not going to de-incentivize people staying on site.  I'll bet resort guests will get first crack at park reservations and they'll be done in a way to maximize their chances of getting consecutive days.  No one is making a 7 day trip and staying on site if they can only get in the parks for 3 days...


----------



## briternik

4forthemouse said:


> Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.



I have a cabin at FW booked for June 21-27 and also July 11-20.  I have tickets.   I haven't received any emails at all, other than some dining reservations after I cancelled them myself.  On MDE all of my lodging reservations show up.  All FP's were cancelled.  All dining were cancelled except Yak and Yeti and Be Our Guest.  I had read that some 3rd party restaurants might be valid, so perhaps that's why the Yak and Yeti are still there.  But, that doesn't explain why BOG remains.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

mhautz said:


> Coronado Springs seems like a safe "closed" assumption given the NBA rumors and lack of availability before they stopped taking reservations.



I wonder where they’re going to move me to supposed to be checking in July 13-20


----------



## TheMaxRebo

volfan1978 said:


> Pure speculation, but my spidey sense tells me that they're not going to de-incentivize people staying on site.  I'll bet resort guests will get first crack at park reservations and they'll be done in a way to maximize their chances of getting consecutive days.  No one is making a 7 day trip and staying on site if they can only get in the parks for 3 days...



Yeah, I would think with how they have stopped taking new reservations and after people cancel due to restrictions there will be a low enough number of people staying on property that you would likely be able to get into a park each day of your trip (maybe not first choice but one of the parks).  I think it will be much more challenging for people not staying on property

Guess I see it like trying to get a FP for Flight of Passage - if staying on property and you got to book 60 days out from your check in day you have a really good shot of being able to get a FP for it - maybe not the exact day/exact time you want but something.  If staying off property you have some chance but much less.  I expect odds to be similar here


----------



## DougLovesYou

Marissa227 said:


> I’m not paid in full on my package and my email DID include the part about first access, so I don’t think that’s it.


Welp, I am officially retiring from my 3 hour career as an amateur detective


----------



## NashvilleMama

All of my ADRs in November are still showing despite the email we got about them cancelling everything. Maybe they're just cycling through slowly?


----------



## chicagoshannon

NashvilleMama said:


> All of my ADRs in November are still showing despite the email we got about them cancelling everything. Maybe they're just cycling through slowly?


they seemed to be canceling per restaurant.  I think Topolino all got canceled and a few others.


----------



## abs1978

All of my in park dining remains as does dining at the monorail resorts.

I wonder if this ties into earlier rumors about monorail resorts opening first.  I wonder if Beach Club despite its easy access to parks won’t open initially.

Or maybe I’m over thinking it.


----------



## AmberMV

abs1978 said:


> All of my in park dining remains as does dining at the monorail resorts.
> 
> I wonder if this ties into earlier rumors about monorail resorts opening first.  I wonder if Beach Club despite its easy access to parks won’t open initially.
> 
> Or maybe I’m over thinking it.


I think you're overthinking it 

I only just started seeing my ADR disappear late last night and they are still slowly starting to fall off.  I am staying at Contemporary in August and lost a couple ADRs from that stay this morning.


----------



## Spaceguy55

BrerMama said:


> There are CPs scheduled to arrive throughout August. My own opinion is that they won't have CPs until after the first of the year (if then) due to issues with that many young adults living at one place (same situation as college dorms), and they need to get all their FT and PT working before they bring in CPs. CPs are not the majority of staffing. They may be the majority of closing shifts, but they're less than 10% of the Disney work force. There's talk in this thread of multiple hotels not opening, water parks/mini golf not opening, shortened transportation... all of those people can be redeployed into parks and the hotels that are open. I just don't see Disney needing CPs for awhile.


If they end up like what has been said by Chapek and close some resorts like maybe the All Stars...then they could use one of those resorts to give CP's a room each till things get better...


----------



## Disneysoule

chicagoshannon said:


> they seemed to be canceling per restaurant.  I think Topolino all got canceled and a few others.



looks like all Artist Point reservations as well ... probably  going through all character dining first ..just a guess


----------



## DisFitz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...d-is-opening-a-month-after-universal-orlando/
The two things that jumped out to me here:

"Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense.  Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement.  That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.

"Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about.  You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image.  What I wish they had done was something like this:   "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.   
We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here.  Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives.  When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year.   We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more.  We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home".    That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.


----------



## rteetz

DisFitz said:


> Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about. You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image. What I wish they had done was something like this: "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.
> We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here. Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives. When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year. We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more. We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home". That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.


You also have to remember Chapek/Disney has said that they wouldn’t open until they can cover some of their costs and not increase the losses. They likely looked at different ways and your suggest may have not been financially feasible.


----------



## Anthony Vito

chicagoshannon said:


> they seemed to be canceling per restaurant.  I think Topolino all got canceled and a few others.


I need to look more carefully to see what else, but our Topolino breakfast was also canceled, as was Bon Voyage breakfast.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I see people mentioning specific ADRs, but guys, everything is getting canceled. Any ADR you have will be canceled. There will not be character dining, either. 

Clean slate.


----------



## AmberMV

DisFitz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...d-is-opening-a-month-after-universal-orlando/
> The two things that jumped out to me here:
> 
> "Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense.  Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement.  That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.
> 
> "Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about.  You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image.  What I wish they had done was something like this:   "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.
> We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here.  Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives.  When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year.   We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more.  We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home".    That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.


Agree and didn't he become the man in charge *right* before the (explicit language here) hit the fan?


----------



## hereforthechurros

stranger706 said:


> Have they addressed when AP holders can book on site rooms again? Or can anyone read between the lines and tell me?
> 
> For example my wife and mil want to take the kids sometime in July. We are all AP but have no rooms booked. Do you think we will be able to get rooms?


My take is rooms will be harder to get than tickets. In fact people with current reservations, myself included, aren't convinced we still won't get canceled as they look at numbers and determine capacity.


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> I see people mentioning specific ADRs, but guys, everything is getting canceled. Any ADR you have will be canceled. There will not be character dining, either.
> 
> Clean slate.


I agree with you.. just looks like they are doing it in some order lol.. not that it really matters what order.. just an observation.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

volfan1978 said:


> Pure speculation, but my spidey sense tells me that they're not going to de-incentivize people staying on site.  I'll bet resort guests will get first crack at park reservations and they'll be done in a way to maximize their chances of getting consecutive days.  No one is making a 7 day trip and staying on site if they can only get in the parks for 3 days...


Resort guests _with tickets or annual passes_ will be one of the first two groups.  CM responded to my chat question today (I know) and a 3rd party quoted earlier with Twitter link whom I think may be a TA (sorry but can't remember person's name) have both said that resort guests _without tickets_ will be able to buy tickets and do park reservations _at a later time, subject to availability_. I am one of the people in that boat for two reservations later this year.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Disneysoule said:


> I agree with you.. just looks like they are doing it in some order lol.. not that it really matters what order.. just an observation.


Yeah . . . I was confirming that observation on the order and adding to it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Gentry2004 said:


> I’m curious how far into the future these booking preferences will continue. December trips? March next year? How long will these freeze new trip planning?


Million dollar question right now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Buses are expected but disney hasn’t discussed them yet.
> 
> We should get reservation details within the next week or two.


Since this is the rumor forum, someone on another forum said they worked in bus transportation and what he is hearing isn't good, bus transportation will be a mess, and that he hopes people will be patient with the drivers. My guess is long bus lines due to extremely low capacity (DFB estimated 15 people per bus) and possibly disinfecting after each ride?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Disneysoule said:


> I agree with you.. just looks like they are doing it in some order lol.. not that it really matters what order.. just an observation.



One thing I haven’t heard discussed much lately is the travel restrictions in Florida.  We are from Louisiana.  Our trip isn’t until mid-July so I assume the restrictions will be lifted by then but it would be nice to know for sure.  

Deaths and hospitalizations are way down in LA.   Seems silly that he hasn’t lifted it already.


----------



## Arguetafamily

NashvilleMama said:


> All of my ADRs in November are still showing despite the email we got about them cancelling everything. Maybe they're just cycling through slowly?



Mine as well : Sci-fi, CG, and GF


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> One thing I haven’t heard discussed much lately is the travel restrictions in Florida.  We are from Louisiana.  Our trip isn’t until mid-July so I assume the restrictions will be lifted by then but it would be nice to know for sure.
> 
> Deaths and hospitalizations are way down in LA.   Seems silly that he hasn’t lifted it already.


IMO Phase 2 for FL is coming within the next 7 days. DeSantis wants tourism open asap


----------



## Disneysoule

RWinNOLA said:


> One thing I haven’t heard discussed much lately is the travel restrictions in Florida.  We are from Louisiana.  Our trip isn’t until mid-July so I assume the restrictions will be lifted by then but it would be nice to know for sure.
> 
> Deaths and hospitalizations are way down in LA.   Seems silly that he hasn’t lifted it already.


I'm coming from MA end of July so I hope they are too.  I'm hearing July 7th for Florida ( I hope that's right) as long as they don't get extended. *cross your fingers*


----------



## Lewisc

hereforthechurros said:


> My take is rooms will be harder to get than tickets. In fact people with current reservations, myself included, aren't convinced we still won't get canceled as they look at numbers and determine capacity.


Swan, Dolphin and maybe the other FP 60 hotels are probably bookable and probably offer theme park benefits similar to WDW resorts


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


----------



## hereforthechurros

DisFitz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...d-is-opening-a-month-after-universal-orlando/
> The two things that jumped out to me here:
> 
> "Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense.  Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement.  That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.
> 
> "Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about.  You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image.  What I wish they had done was something like this:   "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.
> We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here.  Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives.  When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year.   We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more.  We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home".    That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.


I've made similar comments about him in this thread. His tone right now doesn't match the situation. I believe he wanted to stay closed and avoid all of this. But they can't. No doubt he believes the demand will be there regardless and isn't worried about brand image. Nothing about him personally makes me feel better about Disney's leadership at the moment.


----------



## CastAStone

DisFitz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...d-is-opening-a-month-after-universal-orlando/
> The two things that jumped out to me here:
> 
> "Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense.  Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement.  That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.
> 
> "Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about.  You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image.  What I wish they had done was something like this:   "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.
> We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here.  Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives.  When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year.   We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more.  We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home".    That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.


I agree that announcing everything at once and using human language instead of corporate speak would have been better.


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> Since this is the rumor forum, someone on another forum said they worked in bus transportation and what he is hearing isn't good, bus transportation will be a mess, and that he hopes people will be patient with the drivers. My guess is long bus lines due to extremely low capacity (DFB estimated 15 people per bus) and possibly disinfecting after each ride?


It won’t be a nightmare if they can get resort occupancy down to the levels they want.  They have enough busses to make it work with reduced loads and sanitization. That is if they choose to put that many busses into service.


----------



## andyman8

Oh boy, “pent up demand” again. Yes, the first 4-6 weeks will likely be busy/sold out, because of people like us on this thread and all the locals who want to “report” on the reopening. Come September, I don’t think that continues. Looking at responses to the reopening in the larger public, it’s a lot of “meh,” not outrage but no rush to go. While I think there certainly is a desire amongst many for a vacation at some point this year, I’m not sure there’s a substantial appetite right now for a crowded theme park (even operating at limited capacity) or any sort of “mass gathering” vacation experience.

Add to that the substantial economic effects of this pandemic, reduced experiences, and Disney likely being able to slightly increase capacity by that point (I.e. increasing supply and demand wavers) and I think there will be a very different narrative by September, barring any sort of (unlikely) major breakthrough treatment or vaccine by then.

Spoiler alert: I don’t actually think Chapek thinks there’s as much “pent up demand” as he leads on, just like I think he knows that waits aren’t going to be drastically shorter. He’s trying to drum up excitement amongst investors and the public.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Since this is the rumor forum, someone on another forum said they worked in bus transportation and what he is hearing isn't good, bus transportation will be a mess, and that he hopes people will be patient with the drivers. My guess is long bus lines due to extremely low capacity (DFB estimated 15 people per bus) and possibly disinfecting after each ride?


I can’t see them cleaning after each ride. They aren’t doing that for rides. I could see them putting a hand sanitizer dispenser on the bus though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


Our non-ticketed stay isn't until December so not sure yet. Just hope tickets are available for purchase before then. I did see someone say to buy them third party and link them but is that a viable solution?


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


We had a back up trip for our now cancelled July 4th trip booked for NYE. Our current tickets were blocked out those dates but I was hoping they’d be extended. I was worried about being cut out of yet another family trip without valid tickets so I bought date based tickets from Undercover Tourist this morning.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> IMO Phase 2 for FL is coming within the next 7 days. DeSantis wants tourism open asap


I would guess Monday.  Probabl doesn't want to go to the next phase on a weekend.  Complete guess though.  I honestly don't even know what's in stage 2.  Seems like everything is already open.


----------



## tfiga

Anthony Vito said:


> I need to look more carefully to see what else, but our Topolino breakfast was also canceled, as was Bon Voyage breakfast.


It appears it might be resort restaurants as both my reservations at resorts were cancelled, but not my park reservations.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> It won’t be a nightmare if they can get resort occupancy down to the levels they want.  They have enough busses to make it work with reduced loads and sanitization. That is if they choose to put that many busses into service.


This comment was made over a week ago so the person could have been imagining it at full capacity. Just sharing what I read. Not sure I have a take on it. Well find out during our stay in August! (maybe)


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I can’t see them cleaning after each ride. They aren’t doing that for rides. I could see them putting a hand sanitizer dispenser on the bus though.


Agreed. 

I wonder if the commercial fogger disinfectant sprayers can/will be utilized at all. Perhaps after hours.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


Hope.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> Don't believe him.  He also said they would open by June with no restrictions.


Yep. And all of springs open normally in may.


----------



## LSUmiss

4forthemouse said:


> Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.


I still haven’t. Booked at Boulder Ridge 7/12-7/19 on cash ressie. I have AP & DH has dated tix. FPs have disappeared on mde but not ADRs yet.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> I agree that announcing everything at once and using human language instead of corporate speak would have been better.


That is what the board and Iger want Chapek to say when he is on Bloomberg.  On Bloomberg his job is to sell the future of the company to investors.  The target audience when you go on Bloomberg isn’t Disney parks fanatics.


----------



## heath9514

4forthemouse said:


> Has anyone with a July trip booked not received an email? We had a package trip booked June 12 - never received the cancel email (although I am full aware it's canceled), and we have a cabin booked at FW for 7/13-7/16 and have not received the email everyone else is getting.  I don't like this.


We have July 11-16th booked at Poly and July 17th-19th at Fort Wilderness with tickets linked and have received nothing either.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I can’t see them cleaning after each ride. They aren’t doing that for rides. I could see them putting a hand sanitizer dispenser on the bus though.


The latest guidance from the CDC on surfaces operating makes all transportation much easier for Disney.


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess Monday.  Probabl doesn't want to go to the next phase on a weekend.  Complete guess though.  I honestly don't even know what's in stage 2.  Seems like everything is already open.


Leisure travel (i.e. no travel restrictions) resume in Phase 2, namely


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> The latest guidance from the CDC on surfaces operating makes all transportation much easier for Disney.



It doesn't seem as if they are really running with that updated guidance...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> I've made similar comments about him in this thread. His tone right now doesn't match the situation. I believe he wanted to stay closed and avoid all of this. But they can't. No doubt he believes the demand will be there regardless and isn't worried about brand image. Nothing about him personally makes me feel better about Disney's leadership at the moment.





andyman8 said:


> Spoiler alert: I don’t actually think Chapek thinks there’s as much “pent up demand” as he leads on, just like I think he knows that waits aren’t going to be drastically shorter. He’s trying to drum up excitement amongst investors and the public.



I was going to say that I don't think a lot of hard core Disney fans like Chapek much but Wall St seems to like him and whether we like that or not it is a very important thing for a CEO of any public company


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> That is what the board and Iger want Chapek to say when he is on Bloomberg.  On Bloomberg his job is to sell the future of the company to investors.  The target audience when you go on Bloomberg isn’t Disney parks fanatics.


I was talking about the consumer communication


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisFitz said:


> "Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense. Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement. That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.



Also Disney furloughed a lot of staff and sent the international CMs back, etc vs Universal who kept them in at reduced salary so probably easier for Universal to get them back to work


----------



## vinotinto

JPM4 said:


> I’m looking forward to the part where we find an old link to an old AP preview and just smash it over and over again hoping the soft opening preview registration pops up!


That has *literally* happened (flashbacks to SWGE previews!)


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to say that I don't think a lot of hard core Disney fans like Chapek much but Wall St seems to like him and whether we like that or not it is a very important thing for a CEO of any public company


I like Chapek 

(*ducks*)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> I like Chapek
> 
> (*ducks*)



I am not as anti-him as some and IF Josh gets true power over the parks I think that could be a good combination.  Let Chapek deal with investors and stuff, let Over ocus on special projects and let Josh run (and improve) the parks


----------



## JPM4

vinotinto said:


> That has *literally* happened (flashbacks to SWGE previews!)


Lol. I was one of those people! I was lucky enough to go too!


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to say that I don't think a lot of hard core Disney fans like Chapek much but Wall St seems to like him and whether we like that or not it is a very important thing for a CEO of any public company


I don’t disagree at all. I’m also in the minority in that I don’t vehemently dislike him as CEO. While he may not be my absolute favorite leader Disney has had, I  think his executive appointments have been smart and interesting and his handling of this closure seem to have been thoughtful, pragmatic, and measured. He may not be naturally charismatic, but nonetheless, those are really good things for a corporate leader.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I got the email! I don't have any resort reservations or tickets, and my last AP expired over a year ago. 

I live nearby and would really love to go, but if I'm actually given an opportunity to purchase tickets ahead of anyone who had real plans that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

hereforthechurros said:


> Our non-ticketed stay isn't until December so not sure yet. Just hope tickets are available for purchase before then. I did see someone say to buy them third party and link them but is that a viable solution?


We did it as soon as we heard about the stopping of ticket sales and they linked up just fine in MDE. bought through UT.  I wonder how many they have or how long they will sell.  After we linked my daughter did receive the email the next day they we will be able to reserve before tickets go back on sale because we have existing tickets.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> It doesn't seem as if they are really running with that updated guidance...


yeah they're definitely beating to their own drum.


----------



## Carolnole

I am super confused- I have a June 21-25 trip planned, paid in full with free dining (recover offer from late March). This is in the email I got:

“We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation.”

I am assuming this means on a future package, since my package doesn’t exist anymore. But when do I get to book this package? Anytime between July and end of year?

Curious as to what others who had trips during this timeframe are planning...


----------



## Pickle Rick

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also Disney furloughed a lot of staff and sent the international CMs back, etc vs Universal who kept them in at reduced salary so probably easier for Universal to get them back to work



How is it easier?  In furlough, they call them back, and then come.  Only difference I see is UO rushing to open because they were still paying full timers reduced salary (they furloughed their part timers).  Now I agree about the CP's and ICP's, that's a lot of labor lost.


----------



## rteetz

Carolnole said:


> I am super confused- I have a June 21-25 trip planned, paid in full with free dining (recover offer from late March). This is in the email I got:
> 
> “We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation.”
> 
> I am assuming this means on a future package, since my package doesn’t exist anymore. But when do I get to book this package? Anytime between July and end of year?
> 
> Curious as to what others who had trips during this timeframe are planning...


Yes you’ll have the option to rebook with that discount.


----------



## Arguetafamily

I hope the reservation system is easier than the DVC special events, to book. Last time I logged in one minute before reservations opened and I was already 1200 in line! 
It was sold out within minutes.


----------



## Karin1984

Update from Disneyland Paris: Les Villages Nature Paris is going to reopen as of June 22nd.
I am trying to think of an equivalent in WDW or DL for this, but I'm not sure there is. It's probably the closest to a Deluxe WDW resort we have, 25 minutes by shuttle from DLP. So, a deluxe resort with recreation activities.  Probably if more Americans stayed here, they wouldn't complain as much about the DLP hotels ;-)





Anyway, it's the first part of the Disneyland Paris resort, with the golf course (which should reopen today with reservations) that reopens. So good news


----------



## ajksmom

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


Hanging in there lol. 
DVC point reservation for 8/10-22. Hadn’t purchased tickets as it wasn’t FP time. Considered buying thru UT but don’t want to spend $3600 on tix for the still too many unknowns.

With DVC still allowing reservations at this point without the ability to buy tickets,  hoping we’re extended the option of buying.
If we don’t get park reservations I will drop the second part of our split stay and maybe go elsewhere.


----------



## vinotinto

Dis5150 said:


> A TA on another thread said there are 6 versions of the email going out.


I need to look for this thread. I am super curious about the different language for each user case.


----------



## jennyq87

I have a split stay in early August and I was hoping someone on here might have some insight? First part is in Gran Destino tower. Sounds like there’s a good chance this may not be open in early August? Hoping they’ll be able to move us vs. just cancel?  But the second part is in Kidani village. My understanding is that this resort will be open. But does it matter that it’s a cash reservation? It’s a DVC resort, but we’re not DVC. I wasn’t clear on the reopening rules - if DVC resorts were open but only for DVC/points reservations? Or do you think our reservation will stand? Just trying to set my expectations!


----------



## vinotinto

Brianstl said:


> That rebook free dining offer had to have booking occupancy above 95% through the end of August.  That is why they are in the mess they are now.


I don't know what the rebook rate is, but clearly, they had way too many reservations to work with the limited capacities they want to put in place.

I posted this in the TPAS thread.

For a family of 4 Disney "adults" at a deluxe hotel, the Free DDP had a value of $313/night (provided, of course that you would use all the credits). You would need to have a rack room rate of over $900 to make the 35% a better value than the DDP at a deluxe hotel (or fewer Disney adults).

For a family of 4 Disney "adults"  at a Mod or Value, the Free QSDP had a value of $220/night (provided, of course, that you would use all the credits). You would need a rack rate room of over $600 to make the 35% a better value than the QSDP at a value or mod (or fewer Disney adults). And, yes, there are very few rooms at a mod that would be over $600 (I think only the suites at CSR).

I think a lot of the free DDP people would have been OK with limited hours and limited experiences, as long as they could still look forward to some nice meals. But, the uncertainty about TS dining, elimination of character dining, elimination of the dining plans, and cancellation of free dining will get a lot of the guests that would have cared less about the limited operational/hours hours to consider canceling. It's like Disney is trying to get a lot of people to cancel from all different angles possible.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jennyq87 said:


> I have a split stay in early August and I was hoping someone on here might have some insight? First part is in Gran Destino tower. Sounds like there’s a good chance this may not be open in early August? Hoping they’ll be able to move us vs. just cancel?  But the second part is in Kidani village. My understanding is that this resort will be open. But does it matter that it’s a cash reservation? It’s a DVC resort, but we’re not DVC. I wasn’t clear on the reopening rules - if DVC resorts were open but only for DVC/points reservations? Or do you think our reservation will stand? Just trying to set my expectations!


if the resort is open, it's open.  They aren't going to distinguish between cash and dvc guests.


----------



## fla4fun

Lewisc said:


> Swan, Dolphin and maybe the other FP 60 hotels are probably bookable and probably offer theme park benefits similar to WDW resorts


I have only seen S&D mentioned as being part of the advanced priority park reservations.  So I would be double checking any other hotel that used to have the 60 day benefits before assuming they will be included.  Disney is going to have enough issues with capacity using just their own hotels, let alone the good neighbor ones.  I would guess for the first few weeks they might not be included, but could be added prior to general public access.


----------



## rileyz

We have DVC reservations 8/9-21 and 4 out of 6 of us already have annual passes.  The others we were buying in June.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> I just don't see how we go from extreme cutbacks for safety's sake to everything is fine and we can go back to normal in 30 days. Maybe in October, but if it happens in August, it's just because they want the money or...just maybe, some of the draconian cuts aren't really for safety after all.





cakebaker said:


> I just don't see how we go from extreme cutbacks for safety's sake to everything is fine and we can go back to normal in 30 days. Maybe in October, but if it happens in August, it's just because they want the money or...just maybe, some of the draconian cuts aren't really for safety after all.


They are making their decisions based on the information currently available.  Situations can change.  Did anyone think the virus would shut down Disney World for four months back in March?  I know I didn’t.  The situation could get better to where they could hold parties.  It could get worse and force another shutdown.  

It’s easy to assume that this is some money grab by Disney, but that’s likely not the case.


----------



## CastAStone

vinotinto said:


> I need to look for this thread. I am super curious about the different language for each user case.


I believe 5 of them are

Have priority paid for dining
Have priority free dining
Have priority no dining
No priority paid for dining
No priority no dining
???
I don’t think it’s possible to have free dining without park tickets so I’m not sure what the 6th is.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They are making their decisions based on the information currently available.  Situations can change.  Did anyone think the virus would shut down Disney World for four months back in March?  I know I didn’t.  The situation could get better to where they could hold parties.  It could get worse and force another shutdown.
> 
> It’s easy to assume that this is some money grab by Disney, but that’s likely not the case.


It wasn't easy at all to come to the conclusions I have come to. You are free to come to whatever conclusions you like, I'm long past debating it.


----------



## KDee

Llama mama said:


> Is you vacation paid in full? I have a half paid package and my email didn’t have that sentence


We rented DVC points.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

vinotinto said:


> I need to look for this thread. I am super curious about the different language for each user case.


Please let us know if you find it!


----------



## Eric Smith

mhautz said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but how do reduced hours improve safety? I'm sure it's obvious, I just don't know.


It gives more time to clean and sanitize the parks overnight.


----------



## Eric Smith

disneygirl916 said:


> I’m disappointed thinking they won’t offer any future discounts. For example: I have November package reservations under rack rate that I booked in January. I assumed at some point there would be a fall discount offer which I would apply to my reservation. Now there probably won’t be and unfortunately will be paying  rack rate for only potentially half the experience while others have 35% off for same experience. Bummer if that is the case.


I think you’ll see discounts announced again once capacity outpaces reservations.  That might take a while.


----------



## yulilin3

More Union info
This is for hotels and restaurants


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?


Well for my August, part of my party had tickets and others did not so I purchased base tickets from UT and was able to link them to the account today


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> More Union info
> View attachment 498023


Such great news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> I could still purchase AP's this morning.


Paused the 365 day use counting. They can still be purchased/renewed.


----------



## Arguetafamily

gottalovepluto said:


> Paused the 365 day use counting. They can still be purchased/renewed.



I see, thanks


----------



## Dis5150

vinotinto said:


> I need to look for this thread. I am super curious about the different language for each user case.


News round up 2020 #5845


----------



## Jiminy76

charmed59 said:


> I don’t know, I’m thinking a picture with everyone in Disney masks in front of a half painted castle could be iconic.


A post apocalyptic Disney family photo would definitely be a good conversation starter.


----------



## wareagle57

Dis5150 said:


> News round up 2020 #5845



Will there be anything work listening to on this for the GP? Will it possibly give us an idea of how many CMs they are expecting to call back or how soon their training and cast/ap previews might start? I have a feeling the previews will be over a much longer period than Universal. A week, maybe even 2.

1. It would give the cast more time to train and be ready to hit the ground running with paying guests. 

2. It gives an opportunity for APs to come several times before the GP and them being potentially locked out only being able to reserve a certain number of days. It would soften the blow a bit I think to give them more than once chance to come before July 11.


----------



## dismom58

AmberMV said:


> At the moment it appears Disney is really trying to thin their reservations on their books.  They removed all Dining plans, ADRs and Fast passes through the end of 2020.  Once they have thinned enough to meet capacity limits if there are availabilities under their determined capacity I expect, yes, you will be able to book a room.


There is one oddity I notice on MDE it only has park hours through October even though the calendar runs to the first week in Nov wondering if they plan on reviewing the situation and making updates for the holiday season


----------



## andyman8

dismom58 said:


> There is one oddity I notice on MDE it only has park hours through October even though the calendar runs to the first week in Nov wondering if they plan on reviewing the situation and making updates for the holiday season


There will be plenty of adjustments/changes made by then. This will be a very fluid situation.


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> It doesn't seem as if they are really running with that updated guidance...



Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression they reversed their decision on that. 

I agree that cleaning between every ride sounds logistically impossible, but why can Disney get away with not taking a safety precaution that Fun Spot is taking? FS has the luxury of having less guests in an entire year than Disney sees in a single day, so they can run things at super low and slow capacity, so it's very very different. Just looks strange. If it's necessary 1 place it is at both.


----------



## KrissyD715

Will the ticketed early morning magic events still happen?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Phew.....just got through about 150+ pages. Thought about skipping to the end, but about halfway through it became a pride/badge of honor thing. It was my Tour de France moment, a feat of endurance. 



e_yerger said:


> It wont be fair to allow people to make dining reservations if they don't have a theme park reservation secured. Ex: I booked a ressie at Cinderella's Royal Table but I haven't reserved a reservation to visit MK that day. Wooo that would be a nightmare.



I don't really think it's necessarily UNfair either. 

The absolute fairest thing to do would have been limiting to x-number, and the first x-number of people who booked chronologically keep the reservations. After all, is it fair that someone who booked their dining at 180 days, minute 1 are now in the same boat as someone who booked their dining 2 weeks ago? Not really. 

Then, if those 25 families or 50 people or whatever the number is, end up not getting a park reservation, then it is opened up for people with park reservations to get. 





tlmadden73 said:


> They should (when the ticket reservation system comes online) be selling tickets at a huge discount since it appears we'll be getting "half" a park with reduced hours for months. But I doubt they will .. again .. they don't want to necessarilly encourage their capacity limits to be hit.



See, I don't think this would be that hard to do. I agree with you whole-heartedly that tickets should be discounted. 

And, no, you don't want it widely advertised that you are discounting tickets, for the reasons you said about capacity. But, for people who _already_ have resort stays booked, for people who are _already_ going to have park reservations anyway...offer them reduced tickets. 

This is a great idea for two reasons: one, it's the right thing to do. 

For two, and are you listening Bob?, those people with existing tickets that have their expirations pushed out to 2021 will say, "Hey, maybe we can save these for next year, and buy the discounted tickets now." In a sense ensuring a bounceback. Some people might be coming every year anyway. But some people may have not planned to come back for several years, but may be enticed to come back next year because they have tickets to use. 





mshanson3121 said:


> My guess? Tickets will be limited to x-amount of hours, so maybe 5, 6 hours. That would allow them to spread out the entries. So, take MK with park hours from 9-7. You could choose a 6 hour block from 9-3, 10-4, 11-5 etc...



I'm not sure what our deal breaker is, but this is probably as close to one as I can think of.

Unless they are planning on offering massive refunds on the tickets or some insanely great incentive...that would be a really stinky thing to do. 





Bibbobboo2u said:


> I have to make a sad confession.  I actually just took screenshots of my ADRs for Oct trip that we probably won't be taking now.  It was the best I've ever been able to get - restaurants and times we wanted - sadly taken away.  They will serve as an Ode to the Vacation that Will Never Happen.



I did the EXACT same thing. 





Krandor said:


> That is one bit of good news in all this.



Is it? Is it good news?

In my mind, the good news would be "MNSSHP tickets discounted" No parade, no fireworks, no characters. Uhhhhhh. 





Joe in VA said:


> Desantis stated on Outkick radio this morning that NBA players should not be in a bubble at WDW.



Well, that's a little confusing. And kind of dumb, frankly. The whole reason they came to WDW in the first place was for the bubble. 

The bubble is what sold them on Disney. 




e_yerger said:


> *oh my lanta* the DRAMA.
> 
> People. It's still Disney. We're still going to be able to visit the parks, see the characters (from a far), ride the rides, and be in the atmosphere! If you don't like how Disney is going to look in July, or for the foreseeable future - DON'T GO! No one is forcing you to go.
> 
> Disney will return back to normal operations once it's safe to do so. We don't know what this virus is going to look like next week, or next month. We're just along for the ride and adapting life to be able to survive. That's what we do as humans, we adapt. And Disney is adapting their business to survive. We're even lucky that they are trying to open to the public and taking these extreme measures to keep us safe.
> 
> Yeah it burns to be have to cancel you "once in a lifetime" trip, *and your children wont be as little next time you go, and maybe the princesses wont be "real" next time, but unfortunately it's what has to happen.* I'm so sorry for everyone who is struggling with the process right now, but the drama surrounding "DISNEY WILL NEVER BE THE SAME" is ludicrous.



Gotta love the vintage DJ Tanner. 

The second point is something we are struggling with, real bad. The kids are 5 and 2, so they are at the perfect age for the magic, for the characters, for the fantasy. 

Sure, we could defer till next year, but there's no guarantee that some of that stuff will be back by then. And, it will be doubly crowded. 

And yes, Disney will always be there. But, in 5 years, some family members may or may not be with us any longer, and the kids won't necessarily be in that sweet spot where they are in awe of the characters. 

I asked me 2 year old niece last night where she wanted to go. "Disney World." Then I asked her what she wanted to do most at Disney World. "Meet Minnie Mouse" 




skeeter31 said:


> As for my guesses on closed rides (aside from shows):
> Soarin (agree that pre show loading will be hard and once the ride starts moving through the cloud that others were sitting in previously)
> Flight of Passage (again pre show loading rooms and each “motorcycle” would have to be cleaned)
> MFSR
> Buzz
> Magic Carpets and Dumbo (the handles and scarabs to make the ride vehicles rise and fall - too touchy)
> Mission Space (too close together)
> 
> Its going to be rough.



That would be pretty terrible. 

That said, I think offering/requiring disposable gloves is definitely an option at the touchy touchy rides, like Buzz, Midway Mania, SR, things like that. Yes, it may add a minute or two to the process. But, I don't think it's completely out of the question. 

Flight of Passage would be a gut punch. 






Pickle Rick said:


> looks like there will not be.  However, I wonder if they open some character dining restaurants without the characters.  Tusker House for instance could easily still make money without characters.  Boma, with a similar menu as Tusker House, makes plenty of money with no characters.



Tusker House is a GREAT restaurant. And it would be a great restaurant with or without characters. But, my question at that point is....is it really worth it to pay the same amount or higher for a meal without the characters? After all, the premium is FOR the characters. Is it really *fair* for Disney to charge the same or more for a lesser meal?

So....are they going to lower the prices to make it a more non-character price point? Go ahead, laugh, I'll wait. 



Still waiting.....


Out of your system now? Good. 







woody337 said:


> I honestly feel the REAL reason of them having shorter hours is to limit staff shifts (save money) under the guise of safety measures



I think you're right. Which stinks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to say that I don't think a lot of hard core Disney fans like Chapek much but Wall St seems to like him and whether we like that or not it is a very important thing for a CEO of any public company


Whenever he talks I feel like that’s who he’s talking to (Wall Street). Stock was down this week but probably viewed as stable overall.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

wareagle57 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression they reversed their decision on that.
> 
> I agree that cleaning between every ride sounds logistically impossible, but why can Disney get away with not taking a safety precaution that Fun Spot is taking? FS has the luxury of having less guests in an entire year than Disney sees in a single day, so they can run things at super low and slow capacity, so it's very very different. Just looks strange. If it's necessary 1 place it is at both.


Take LEGOLAND as an example who is not requiring face masks.  They are getting away without having to do that safety precaution located in a county with rising cases.   To  answer your  question though it was my understanding that hand sanitizers will be at the entrance or exit of each attraction so touching the surfaces shouldn’t be as much of an issue.  I’m sure there will be periodic cleanings also during the day.


----------



## NJlauren

Karin1984 said:


> Update from Disneyland Paris: Les Villages Nature Paris is going to reopen as of June 22nd.
> I am trying to think of an equivalent in WDW or DL for this, but I'm not sure there is. It's probably the closest to a Deluxe WDW resort we have, 25 minutes by shuttle from DLP. So, a deluxe resort with recreation activities you can do here.  Probably if more Americans stayed here, they wouldn't complain as much about the DLP hotels ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's the first part of the Disneyland Paris resort, with the golf course (which should reopen today with reservations) that reopens. So good news



I think its maybe similar to the cabins at fort wilderness?  with the type of recreation activities. 

BTW this is very good news!


----------



## mhautz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Take LEGOLAND as an example who is not requiring face masks.  They are getting away without having to do that safety precaution located in a county with rising cases.   To  answer your  question though it was my understanding that hand sanitizers will be at the entrance or exit of each attraction so touching the surfaces shouldn’t be as much of an issue.  I’m sure there will be periodic cleanings also during the day.


That's because they don't buy into the hype and know Everything is Awesome! (Sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## RWinNOLA

Eric Smith said:


> It gives more time to clean and sanitize the parks overnight.



I really don’t think it’s about sanitizing parks overnight.  It just makes sense to me that Disney transportation will be an issue because they will operate at reduced capacity.  The only way to avoid this excessive congestion at opening and closing is to double up on transportation by staggering operating hours for all the parks.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

mhautz said:


> That's because they don't buy into the hype and know Everything is Awesome! (Sorry, couldn't help myself)


lol. Cute reply.  And you may be right on their logic.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

.. just happy that after the park hours modifications MNSSHP hours are still there.... I HOPE IT HAPPENS!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

1GoldenSun said:


> I got the email! I don't have any resort reservations or tickets, and my last AP expired over a year ago.
> 
> I live nearby and would really love to go, but if I'm actually given an opportunity to purchase tickets ahead of anyone who had real plans that wouldn't be fair.


We have tried to tell people the email doesn’t mean jack


----------



## WonderlandisReality

We rented a car after reading the comments on here regarding transportation. We should be fine driving from the resorts to the parks right? We wouldn’t be turned away at the parking lot?


----------



## Vern60

I know this has probably been hashed over a thousand times already but after so much reading this is how I think booking a new trip would go?
You first need to use the new system to book a resort and park tickets, but then you still need to reserve parks as well? I guess what I'm getting at is what if there is no or extremely limited availability? 
Maybe I'm recalling it wrong but I seem to remember you had to have a park ticket before you can make park reservations, would those tickets have to be paid in full or would just a deposit suffice I wonder?
I guess we'll have to wait for the new system to come out to know for sure but I don't think I'd want to buy any tickets or resort reservations not knowing if I'll get the parks I want when I want.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

WonderlandisReality said:


> We rented a car after reading the comments on here regarding transportation. We should be fine driving from the resorts to the parks right? We wouldn’t be turned away at the parking lot?


They will probably scan your band, or check the reservations like they do for ADRs at the resorts.


----------



## mhautz

WonderlandisReality said:


> We rented a car after reading the comments on here regarding transportation. We should be fine driving from the resorts to the parks right? We wouldn’t be turned away at the parking lot?


Technically not answered, but since they do not appear to be doing a closed bubble, I would guess driving is allowed.  Probably encouraged.


----------



## MaC410

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> .. just happy that after the park hours modifications MNSSHP hours are still there.... I HOPE IT HAPPENS!!



I hope the parties happen too...but only if they are worth happening. No fireworks? No parades? No meet & greets? There really wouldn't be a point to the parties.


----------



## RWinNOLA

WonderlandisReality said:


> We rented a car after reading the comments on here regarding transportation. We should be fine driving from the resorts to the parks right? We wouldn’t be turned away at the parking lot?



Haven’t seen anything official regarding self parking but I’d imagine they would encourage that as it would put less of a strain on the WDW transportation system since they are likely to operate at reduced capacity.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

RWinNOLA said:


> Haven’t seen anything official regarding self parking but I’d imagine they would encourage that as it would put less of a strain on the WDW transportation system if they operate at reduced capacity.


With suspended resort parking fee


----------



## Kelandsam

I have a package booked for Nov 14-18 2020 including dining and received the “your trip is impacted” email letting me know my dining is being removed.


----------



## Brianstl

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> With suspended resort parking fee


I don’t see that happening.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Apparently my husband’s plan for our Christmas trip was to purchase APs. We had them in 2019 and it was great. Very happy we don’t have them for 2020 but hoping 2021 will be better. I’m still a little leery though. We have regular tickets purchased for our August trip, any chance we can just upgrade to AP then? Would take the guess work out of the mix for our December ticket situation.


----------



## Violetspider

Vern60 said:


> I know this has probably been hashed over a thousand times already but after so much reading this is how I think booking a new trip would go?
> You first need to use the new system to book a resort and park tickets, but then you still need to reserve parks as well? I guess what I'm getting at is what if there is no or extremely limited availability?
> Maybe I'm recalling it wrong but I seem to remember you had to have a park ticket before you can make park reservations, would those tickets have to be paid in full or would just a deposit suffice I wonder?
> I guess we'll have to wait for the new system to come out to know for sure but I don't think I'd want to buy any tickets or resort reservations not knowing if I'll get the parks I want when I want.


There are a lot of moving parts that don't seem to be working together the more I think about it. I totally understand the 3 day rolling cap for AP park reservations for locals and non-resort stays. No questions there. But like you said how do you book an onsite trip if you don't know you can even get into the parks on the days your booking? And what about the 60/30 thing? How can you make 60 day ADRs, but can only get park reservations 30 days out? That makes little sense and has to be wrong.


----------



## Jrb1979

Not sure if anyone saw this but apparently Disney will start AP payment plans as soon as the parks reopen.


----------



## Vern60

Violetspider said:


> There are a lot of moving parts that don't seem to be working together the more I think about it. I totally understand the 3 day rolling cap for AP park reservations for locals and non-resort stays. No questions there. But like you said how do you book an onsite trip if you don't know you can even get into the parks on the days your booking. And what about the 60/30 thing. How can you make 60 day ADRs, but can only get park reservations 30 days out. That makes little sense and has to be wrong.


Thanks for replying, glad I'm not the only a little confused, (not implying you're confused, LOL, but hopefully you know what I mean). I'm still holding out hope for a Christmas trip but I'm definitely having some serious doubts. After this school year and kids locked up at home I'd love to treat them though. Oldest son also had his Disneyland trip with high school marching band cancelled, so I'm hoping something will work out.


----------



## Eeyore daily

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> With suspended resort parking fee


That's the one take away they could make permanent and I'd 100% okay with it


----------



## Tjddis

I’ve been taking time off to catch up with the rest of the world to maybe brighten things up and get some good vibes going.   Oops...so much for that.  All of a sudden my irritation with WDW feels like a trip to the toy store...remembering back to when I was allowed to go to a toy store.   Or any store

ok so...besides passing 1000 no new news right?   Tried to scroll back but did not find much.  No resort updates, right?


----------



## vinotinto

Carolnole said:


> I am super confused- I have a June 21-25 trip planned, paid in full with free dining (recover offer from late March). This is in the email I got:
> 
> “We will be modifying your package to remove the dining plan. As an accommodation, the price of the package will be adjusted to reflect a 35% savings on the room portion. This modified package and price will be provided in a new confirmation.”
> 
> I am assuming this means on a future package, since my package doesn’t exist anymore. But when do I get to book this package? Anytime between July and end of year?
> 
> Curious as to what others who had trips during this timeframe are planning...


I would assume that those that had reservations booked prior to the July 11th opening (@cakebaker and others) will eventually get some type of offer to return at a later date (2021?). I *have* to believe that Disney will make it right for all the guests. 

But, I think right now they are focused on trying to get this new reservations systems stood up. They have so much to do, I don't know how they are going to get all of this done by mid-July. At a minimum, they have to:
1. Develop this new reservation system
2. Extend or refund APs
3. Consolidate reservations into the resorts that will be open
4. Activate the reservation page for the AP previews
5. Get the parks and CMs ready for the "new normal."

It's a LOT to do. I don't envy this huge task. At least, it will get the furloughed CMs back to work.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Brianstl said:


> I don’t see that happening.



I think that with our handicapped tag that we aren’t charged (kids use a wheelchair). Of course that’s info from when I made the original reservation back in December of 2018, so I have no idea if that’s still the case.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> I think that with our handicapped tag that we aren’t charged (kids use a wheelchair). Of course that’s info from when I made the original reservation back in December of 2018, so I have no idea if that’s still the case.




You should not be charged if you have a tag, but always check your room charges in MDE to make sure it didn't happen accidentally. They are all over the place with parking fees.


----------



## pasta

None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?

Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation


----------



## mhautz

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> With suspended resort parking fee


I was thinking they should do that, but I don't pcture them doing that even if they would prefer people to drive since I doubt that free parking would be the thing that changes people's minds, so why give up the revenue?


----------



## vinotinto

pasta said:


> None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation


There will not be any ADRs under the current ADR system. I'm well within my 60 day window and some have ADRs have started to get cancelled. They are cancelling them piecemeal - restaurant by restaurant.

Once the new reservations system is in place, you will be able to make reservations for parks, and I believe restaurants through there too:
"Unfortunately, these new measures have also required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. You will be provided with early access to book new dining and experiences. "


----------



## mhautz

pasta said:


> None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation


They pretty clearly said all ADRs will be cancelled.  It's just taking several days for the purge to happen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> More Union info
> This is for hotels and restaurants
> View attachment 498023


so that would be pretty much everyone except waiters, right?  I don't think housekeeping is considered a tipped position (even though people do tip), correct?


----------



## AmberMV

pasta said:


> None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation





vinotinto said:


> There will not be any ADRs under the current system. I'm well within my 60 day window and some have ADRs have started to get cancelled. They are cancelling them piecemeal - restaurant by restaurant.


Exactly.  I have a July 4 resort with AP and my ADRs are now all gone. Had Toppolino's, Ale & Compass and another one that came and went so fast I don't even remember what it was anymore


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Buses are expected but disney hasn’t discussed them yet.
> 
> We should get reservation details within the next week or two.


There was a statement in the DVC reopening email that said limited Disney transportation would be available at the resorts starting on June 22.  I think that has to be buses.


----------



## anthony2k7

jarestel said:


> Dude, with all "dude" respect, your predictions so far have been woefully inaccurate, But who knows, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. Good luck!


 

Even blind squirrels eat. No reason not to.


----------



## mshanson3121

mhautz said:


> Sometimes I think Disney silence on something becomes "proof" it's not happening.  And after 50 pages, suddenly we don't remember the source is literally nothing.



Not sure to what you're referring here?


----------



## Dis5150

wareagle57 said:


> Will there be anything work listening to on this for the GP? Will it possibly give us an idea of how many CMs they are expecting to call back or how soon their training and cast/ap previews might start? I have a feeling the previews will be over a much longer period than Universal. A week, maybe even 2.
> 
> 1. It would give the cast more time to train and be ready to hit the ground running with paying guests.
> 
> 2. It gives an opportunity for APs to come several times before the GP and them being potentially locked out only being able to reserve a certain number of days. It would soften the blow a bit I think to give them more than once chance to come before July 11.


Did you mean to quote me? I was just listing the thread/post that talked about The 6 different emails.


----------



## mhautz

mshanson3121 said:


> Not sure to what you're referring here?


I thought the original post was saying no busses, which just hasn't been addressed.  Sorry, it wasn't specifically addressed toward you.  It was more just a general comment that came to mind with my response.


----------



## anthony2k7

KharybdisPoesis said:


> I read that MNSSHP is still happening.
> 
> But I am confused because Disney is rolling out that park reservation system. And they said there wouldn't be parades or fireworks. So it would just be uh, rides and trick or treating?


At this point even the trick and treating probably isnt guaranteed!

I wonder how late they will leave it before announcing what that actual experience of MNSSHP will be like under the new normal?


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> At this point even the trick and treating probably isnt guaranteed!
> 
> I wonder how late they will leave it before announcing what that actual experience of MNSSHP will be like under the new normal?




My wild guess is that August parties get canceled and maybe even some September ones. Once they can bring back parades, characters and fireworks the parties will resume. There's no point to the parties without those elements.


----------



## Raggou

pasta said:


> None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation


Exact same scenario here except July 14th


----------



## mhautz

SaintsManiac said:


> There's no point to the parties without those elements.


Money.  

Oh you meant from the guest perspective.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> Money.
> 
> Oh you meant from the guest perspective.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Can't Soarin just sit every two seats?


The whole soarin ride system is risky though the way each row is raised above the next row. If someone above you coughs with it... dodgy. Especially if they have lowered their masks so they can smell the fragrance better. Although the fragrances are water vapour so maybe they wont be in use either - anywhere on site?


----------



## casaya95

At this point with the amount of things that could feasibly be closed, I want to ask, what do we think will be open in terms of attractions? I feel like all I'm seeing is possible reasons for nearly every attraction being shut down


----------



## e_yerger

SaintsManiac said:


> My wild guess is that August parties get canceled and maybe even some September ones. Once they can bring back parades, characters and fireworks the parties will resume. There's no point to the parties without those elements.



same energy


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this but apparently Disney will start AP payment plans as soon as the parks reopen. View attachment 498025


Which means when are parks opened? For Shanghai the parks still aren’t actually open. The riot Disney will have from AP holders would be epic if they forced payments to start while blocking them from accessing the parks and from the perks of their pass. They have already notified AP holders they will be limited to how much they can visit during the phased opening so I SUSPECT payments won’t start again until they are “really” open.


----------



## mhautz

casaya95 said:


> At this point with the amount of things that could feasibly be closed, I want to ask, what do we think will be open in terms of attractions? I feel like all I'm seeing is possible reasons for nearly every attraction being shut down



I think surprisingly few things will be closed.  Parades and fireworks are the issue because you can't reasonably manage the social distancing, but almost every attraction has some way it can be incorporated.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

hereforthechurros said:


> Replying late here but I don't believe I've ever received an email from WDW with a qualifying link. Seems they know who has free dining an will adjust accordingly. No email here and all my dining still shows. I'm just watching MDE.


I thought sign ups were sent out via email for the SWGE preview for APs, so if they do something similar for the park soft opening, I didn’t want to miss it.


----------



## Tjddis

anthony2k7 said:


> The whole soarin ride system is risky though the way each row is raised above the next row. If someone above you coughs with it... dodgy. Especially if they have lowered their masks so they can smell the fragrance better. Although the fragrances are water vapour so maybe they wont be in use either - anywhere on site?


I saw a dr on TV talking about people screaming on coasters passing droplets to people behind them.  There is just so much speculation on transmission to really be sure about safety anywhere

it’s really changing to a scenario  where one has to accept that you are at least going to be exposed and at worst get it.  If you are not concerned that it may affect you, or anyone you may pass it to then take the prescribed precautions and hope for the best.  I myself just not willing to do that but no judgement on anyone who feels different


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

pasta said:


> None of my ADRs are cancelled. I arrive at BWV on July 11th. I’m wondering if they are going to stay,  because I am in the 60 day window. Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit - I have tickets and resort reservation


We arrive July 5th at SSR (DVC points) and most of my ADRs have disappeared


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> The whole soarin ride system is risky though the way each row is raised above the next row. If someone above you coughs with it... dodgy. Especially if they have lowered their masks so they can smell the fragrance better. Although the fragrances are water vapour so maybe they wont be in use either - anywhere on site?





Tjddis said:


> I saw a dr on TV talking about people screaming on coasters passing droplets to people behind them.  There is just so much speculation on transmission to really be sure about safety anywhere
> 
> it’s really changing to a scenario  where one has to accept that you are at least going to be exposed and at worst get it.  If you are not concerned that it may affect you, or anyone you may pass it to then take the prescribed precautions and hope for the best.  I myself just not willing to do that but no judgement on anyone who feels different



But everyone will all have masks on!


----------



## Miss G.

Hi, I am from MA and currently trying to figure out if my August trip is going to happen. I've been keeping up with the thread but can't seem to remember if the 35% off is toward the entire package or simply takes off from the room rate, could someone remind me if they can? Thank you guys


----------



## tcherjen

I read another poster put a CM said if you were at a resort that was closed your reservation would be canceled . I hope not- some pure speculation from others is POR and FQ will be closed. I am FQ.  Another poster said TA said we would be moved. After trying since March to go, I hope they do not just cancel me.


----------



## dismom58

Vern60 said:


> I know this has probably been hashed over a thousand times already but after so much reading this is how I think booking a new trip would go?
> You first need to use the new system to book a resort and park tickets, but then you still need to reserve parks as well? I guess what I'm getting at is what if there is no or extremely limited availability?
> Maybe I'm recalling it wrong but I seem to remember you had to have a park ticket before you can make park reservations, would those tickets have to be paid in full or would just a deposit suffice I wonder?
> I guess we'll have to wait for the new system to come out to know for sure but I don't think I'd want to buy any tickets or resort reservations not knowing if I'll get the parks I want when I want.


You are right it does say you have to have a ticket to be considered for a reservation but it also says it doesn’t guarantee a particular park so if you plan on star wars at HS your ressie May be granted for Epcot! That and the part where you may not get all your park day’s do refunds will be made on days left on tickets scares me! Disney setup this system of planning and organizing months in advance and now they seem to be deconstructing it on a whim! When people plan and save and schedule sometimes a year out they shouldn’t be asked to just throw their plans away on Disney’s whim! And just to clarify I am south Florida and DVC have never bought a ticket ahead of arrival so I stand to loose ion my October reservation!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Miss G. said:


> Hi, I am from MA and currently trying to figure out if my August trip is going to happen. I've been keeping up with the thread but can't seem to remember if the 35% off is toward the entire package or simply takes off from the room rate, could someone remind me if they can? Thank you guys and I hope



If you qualify for the 35% offer, it would come off the room rate.



tcherjen said:


> I read another poster put a CM said if you were at a resort that was closed your reservation would be canceled . I hope not- some pure speculation from others is POR and FQ will be closed. I am FQ.  Another poster said TA said we would be moved. After trying since March to go, I hope they do not just cancel me.



We don't have confirmation on what Disney will do in these situations yet. It is likely that they would move people versus outright canceling reservations as long as capacity at open resorts allows.


----------



## dismom58

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If you qualify for the 35% offer, it would come off the room rate.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have confirmation on what Disney will do in these situations yet. It is likely that they would move people versus outright canceling reservations as long as capacity at open resorts allows.


Agreed just going by what they have said vaguely to date


----------



## Mit88

If Disney were going to nitpick every ride possibility and every possible droplet possibility, they just plainly wouldnt open. These things are going to happen. People arent hocking loogies off of soarin trying to hit the row below them.


----------



## DougLovesYou

tcherjen said:


> I read another poster put a CM said if you were at a resort that was closed your reservation would be canceled . I hope not- some pure speculation from others is POR and FQ will be closed. I am FQ.  Another poster said TA said we would be moved. After trying since March to go, I hope they do not just cancel me.


This is exactly what I am worried about (also FQ in Sept with tickets)  
Gonna cross my fingers and hope that mystery TA is right!


----------



## Nightmarefandom

tcherjen said:


> I read another poster put a CM said if you were at a resort that was closed your reservation would be canceled . I hope not- some pure speculation from others is POR and FQ will be closed. I am FQ.  Another poster said TA said we would be moved. After trying since March to go, I hope they do not just cancel me.



My TA also said that we would just be moved


----------



## hereforthechurros

SleeplessInTO said:


> I thought sign ups were sent out via email for the SWGE preview for APs, so if they do something similar for the park soft opening, I didn’t want to miss it.


Yeah I was an AP during that time but still didn’t receive that email. I thought eligibility for that was done through MDE? We were luckily enough to sign up and go but it wasn’t because of any email. Feels forever ago.


----------



## evino526

Mit88 said:


> If Disney were going to nitpick every ride possibility and every possible droplet possibility, they just plainly wouldnt open. These things are going to happen. People arent hocking loogies off of soarin trying to hit the row below them.



Right. And that’s why they have the blanket inherent exposure risk signs and verbiage.


----------



## stayathomehero

mhautz said:


> I think surprisingly few things will be closed.  Parades and fireworks are the issue because you can't reasonably manage the social distancing, but almost every attraction has some way it can be incorporated.



I saw some video of parades being back in Shanghai. The social distancing there looked practically nixed.


----------



## Mit88

evino526 said:


> Right. And that’s why they have the blanket inherent exposure risk signs and verbiage.



It sounds like people are getting droplets, and Hydrofluoric acid mixed up. If someone on RnRC screams and a little bit of their spit hits your shirt in the back row, first of all, you probably wont feel it, second of all, it wont burn through your shirt and inject itself into your body. In all likelihood it’ll die in the florida sun before you even touch it. Unless you have a weird habit of touching every square inch of your clothing every 5 seconds


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Tjddis said:


> I saw a dr on TV talking about people screaming on coasters passing droplets to people behind them.  There is just so much speculation on transmission to really be sure about safety anywhere
> 
> it’s really changing to a scenario  where one has to accept that you are at least going to be exposed and at worst get it.  If you are not concerned that it may affect you, or anyone you may pass it to then take the prescribed precautions and hope for the best.  I myself just not willing to do that but no judgement on anyone who feels different


Reason for masks


----------



## New Mouse

DisFitz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/disn...d-is-opening-a-month-after-universal-orlando/
> The two things that jumped out to me here:
> 
> "Different labor situation" meaning unions, I suppose, which makes complete sense.  Disney cannot move without making sure the union agrees - especially for any safety measures that wound up in their union agreement.  That makes it hard to pivot quickly, both now and later.
> 
> "Pent up demand" and "people not cancelling before the July 11 opening was announced" - while that is true, I am a firm believer in "it's not what you say, it's how you say it" - all of these recent comments by Chapek come across, to me, as "we can do what we want because we're Disney and people love us". . .I feel like he is a little tone deaf right now and doesn't understand his most loyal and devoted guests, and that is going to hurt that "brand image" he keeps waving about.  You can do everything that Disney is doing in a way that maintains that brand image.  What I wish they had done was something like this:   "You are important to us - we love when you come home - but we want you safe and to do that, we can only open MK and all DVC (no housekeeping) and local APs - limited capacity for at least the first month.
> We have a special reservation system for those folks - link here.  Everyone else can either reschedule their packages or we will conveniently cancel them for you when the date arrives.  When you reschedule, you get to keep your current rate on everything and all AP's extended one year.   We don't know yet when we will open more parks or resorts - we will let you know at least a month in advance when we decide it's safe to open more.  We miss you, we love you, and we want you to be safe until we can welcome you home".    That communication sounds so much friendlier to me.



Hes banking a lot on that new fangled reservation system.   Was he not around during the magic band roll out?


----------



## e_yerger

stayathomehero said:


> I saw some video of parades being back in Shanghai. The social distancing there looked practically nixed.


Shanghai hasnt had a reported new case since March 8th.


----------



## chicagoshannon

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Reason for masks


Reason for the come at your own risk disclosure.


----------



## pasta

Oh my!  There is a risk of getting covid when Disney opens.  Take the risk, or don’t go.  I believe most people will follow the guidelines, but a small percentage will not.  If you can’t accept that scenario, you might want to reconsider your trip.  Unfortunately, the squad can’t be everywhere at every moment.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I hope Disney hotels do something like Universal is  going to do.  You get your temp taken daily at the hotel, then they give you a colored wrist band.  You are then good for the day and don't have to get your temp retaken when you go around all the different properties/Disney Springs.


----------



## pasta

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope Disney hotels do something like Universal is  going to do.  You get your temp taken daily at the hotel, then they give you a colored wrist band.  You are then good for the day and don't have to get your temp retaken when you go around all the different properties/Disney Springs.


That sounds great, but you can take ibuprofen, or Tylenol to reduce a fever.


----------



## chicagoshannon

pasta said:


> That sounds great, but you can take ibuprofen, or Tylenol to reduce a fever.


Yes I know.  I'm saying it's better/more efficient for them to take your temp at the hotel before getting to the park  since they'll be taking the temps there anyway.  I personally think taking temp is pointless but they'll be doing it so...


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> You get your temp taken daily at the hotel, then they give you a colored wrist band


 Yeah, no, I don’t see that sort of thing happening here...colored wrist bands indicating the status of your health? That’s a bit too far to go to me. 

People just need to adjust to the idea that if you’re going, you may come into contact with sick people. Take the risk or don't, but it’s not going to be a sterile environment.


----------



## Farro

pasta said:


> That sounds great, but you can take ibuprofen, or Tylenol to reduce a fever.



And you can have Covid without a fever.
So I agree, if going the route of taking temps of everyone, then take temp at hotel in morning, get a wrist-band and go on about your day!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah I was an AP during that time but still didn’t receive that email. I thought eligibility for that was done through MDE? We were luckily enough to sign up and go but it wasn’t because of any email. Feels forever ago.


I wasn’t an AP during that time but I remember seeing people talking about getting notified via email about the previews opening on these boards.
How did you get notification to sign up if not through email? Genuinely curious. I’ve never received anything from Disney re: my pass.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Bibbkobboo2u said:


> For people with resort reservations but no tickets, what is your game plan?



We are in this weird, sticky situation where we have tickets. We just don't want to use THOSE tickets on THIS vacation, considering how little we would be getting out of it. 

So, we have tickets, but we don't have tickets. 

I guess the question for us, ultimately, is....once ticketing opens back up, will we be able to buy base tickets and switch them out, without disturbing park reservations? 





KrissyD715 said:


> Will the ticketed early morning magic events still happen?



It's still on my MDE page, but they appear to be gone from the park hours. Technically, EMM is considered a "dining experience," so I have to imagine they would be gone. But...who knows. 






anthony2k7 said:


> The whole soarin ride system is risky though the way each row is raised above the next row. If someone above you coughs with it... dodgy. Especially if they have lowered their masks so they can smell the fragrance better. Although the fragrances are water vapour so maybe they wont be in use either - anywhere on site?



If we are going to break it down to the minutia of what could happen on any given ride, nothing could open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> Yeah, no, I don’t see that sort of thing happening here...colored wrist bands indicating the status of your health? That’s a bit too far to go to me.
> 
> People just need to adjust to the idea that if you’re going, you may come into contact with sick people. Take the risk or don't, but it’s not going to be a sterile environment.


I guess people aren't understanding what I"m saying.  Disney IS going to take your temp before going into the park and to Springs, and maybe hotels.  So in order to avoid people having to take their temps multiple times throughout the day and being fine in the morning but running hot in the afternoon because you know, Florida, you get a wrist band that says you were fine.

Again temp screens are all theater but they will be doing them so why not do them efficiently.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

cakebaker said:


> Yeah, no, I don’t see that sort of thing happening here...colored wrist bands indicating the status of your health? That’s a bit too far to go to me.
> 
> People just need to adjust to the idea that if you’re going, you may come into contact with sick people. Take the risk or don't, but it’s not going to be a sterile environment.


The wrist band is just meant to indicate that your temperature has already been taken and to expedite entry to the park. There shouldn’t be different colors to indicate health. It just means they will only take your temp once then you are good to go for the day.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess people aren't understanding what I"m saying.  Disney IS going to take your temp before going into the park and to Springs, and maybe hotels.  So in order to avoid people having to take their temps multiple times throughout the day and being fine in the morning but running hot in the afternoon because you know, Florida, you get a wrist band that says you were fine.
> 
> Again temp screens are all theater but they will be doing them so why not do them efficiently.


It’s a great an efficient idea, but Disney has also made no attempt to do a centralized kids’ height and wristband thing, so I doubt they’d do this.


----------



## mmackeymouse

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope Disney hotels do something like Universal is  going to do.  You get your temp taken daily at the hotel, then they give you a colored wrist band.  You are then good for the day and don't have to get your temp retaken when you go around all the different properties/Disney Springs.



Or, couldn't they load some sort of status onto your Magic Band, MDE that would deny them entry when they scan their Magic Band for entry? Obviously, if you don't pass the temp test at the resort, they are not going to allow you on transportation. And on the chance that someone is driving themselves or call a Lyft or whatever, if they don't pass, they are denied entry at park entrances.


----------



## Farro

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> It’s a great an efficient idea, but Disney has also made no attempt to do a centralized kids’ height and wristband thing, so I doubt they’d do this.



This is different. It's affecting EVERYONE and has the possibility of causing long waits to enter parks. What @chicagoshannon is suggesting is so much more efficient.

People not staying at Disney hotels will still be screened at park entrance.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I really don’t think we will hear about many people having fever and being turned away.


----------



## pasta

Mzpalmtree said:


> The wrist band is just meant to indicate that your temperature has already been taken and to expedite entry to the park. There shouldn’t be different colors to indicate health. It just means they will only take your temp once then you are good to go for the day.


That would be great!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Farro said:


> This is different. It's affecting EVERYONE and has the possibility of causing long waits to enter parks. What @chicagoshannon is suggesting is so much more efficient.


And if you don’t have a fever at your hotel in the morning but have one at night while trying to enter Disney Springs?


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> It sounds like people are getting droplets, and Hydrofluoric acid mixed up. If someone on RnRC screams and a little bit of their spit hits your shirt in the back row, first of all, you probably wont feel it, second of all, it wont burn through your shirt and inject itself into your body. In all likelihood it’ll die in the florida sun before you even touch it. Unless you have a weird habit of touching every square inch of your clothing every 5 seconds


I'm confused. RnRC is an indoor coaster. When did Disney install skylights? Only way FL sun could kill virus infused droplets.


----------



## Farro

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> And if you don’t have a fever at your hotel in the morning but have one at night while trying to enter Disney Springs?



Then you should stay at your hotel and not go out.

Again, you can have Covid w/out a fever, so none of this makes any difference in the long run. Why not make it less intrusive to the guests. Or I should say more convenient.


----------



## JPM4

When It comes to something like this it will be all over these boards and someone will post the link. I didn’t get an email for SWGE but was able to register from the link that was posted here 


SleeplessInTO said:


> I wasn’t an AP during that time but I remember seeing people talking about getting notified via email about the previews opening on these boards.
> How did you get notification to sign up if not through email? Genuinely curious. I’ve never received anything from Disney re: my pass.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I've never stayed at Beach Club (will be this trip) but I thought you just used your Magic Band to get in.  IF Disney did the wrist band I would think they would use the ones similar to the parties where they aren't just a plain color but have a design.
> 
> Just an idea from someone who always runs really hot after being in the Florida heat all day.



You scan in with your magic band to show you’re staying there, and then they give you a plain colored wrist band so you don’t have to continuously scan in your magic band every time you leave and come back.

They could use the party type wristbands. I’m just saying if they use the colored ones, it’s not difficult to get around. Not that you should. If you have a fever or high temp from just being in your room up until getting your temperature taken, I would hope people wouldn’t go to the parks that day


----------



## cakebaker

Mzpalmtree said:


> The wrist band is just meant to indicate that your temperature has already been taken and to expedite entry to the park. There shouldn’t be different colors to indicate health. It just means they will only take your temp once then you are good to go for the day.



It also says, hey I passed and while it’s a fine point, it’s an important one. I don’t see them having any check points for temp checks except for at the parks. There’s no requirement to be temp free anywhere but there.


----------



## mhautz

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope Disney hotels do something like Universal is  going to do.  You get your temp taken daily at the hotel, then they give you a colored wrist band.  You are then good for the day and don't have to get your temp retaken when you go around all the different properties/Disney Springs.



I like the wristband idea, but even if they didn't do the actual wristband, wouldn't it make sense to catch the temperature issue before you go on transportation?  Logistically it will be easier to deal with a person with a fever at the resort (go back to your room) than someone who is already at the park and has to go back to somewhere secluded.


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> I'm confused. RnRC is an indoor coaster. When did Disney install skylights? Only way FL sun could kill virus infused droplets.



So now when you leave RnRC you’re entering an enclosed dome over the entirety of DHS?


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Even blind squirrels eat. No reason not to.


Still waiting for him to show an example where I have been woefully wrong


----------



## anthony2k7

Tjddis said:


> I saw a dr on TV talking about people screaming on coasters passing droplets to people behind them.  There is just so much speculation on transmission to really be sure about safety anywhere
> 
> it’s really changing to a scenario  where one has to accept that you are at least going to be exposed and at worst get it.  If you are not concerned that it may affect you, or anyone you may pass it to then take the prescribed precautions and hope for the best.  I myself just not willing to do that but no judgement on anyone who feels different


Yeah I cant remember which park but one in the east is trying to convince coaster riders to not scream because it increases the risk


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Then you should stay at your hotel and not go out.



What you think someone should do is irrelevant. Disney has not required you to be fever free anywhere but upon entering the parks. If they want that, they’ll need to check temps before you enter property and that’s not going to happen. 
 This is the risk you accept when you go. Sick people may be out and about.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Not to mention, if it’s anything like Beach Club’s wristbands, you can just circumvent the rules, go to Walmart, pick up a package of colored wristbands, see what today’s color is and put that color on. I’m not telling people to do that, but figuring out ways around a wristband situation isn’t exactly rocket science


In addition to the wristband they could attach a notice to your MagicBand that you have passed the temperature check at the resort.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Farro said:


> Then you should stay at your hotel and not go out.
> 
> Again, you can have Covid w/out a fever, so none of this makes any difference in the long run. Why not make it less intrusive to the guests. Or I should say more convenient.


But if you already had a wristband that showed you didn’t have a fever at your resort in the morning, it wouldn’t be checked again at Disney Springs. 

I agree, you can have Covid19 without a fever, asymptomatic spread is very real, but Disney is requiring temperature checks anyways. They’re not going to just check it once a day at the resort and let people go around the property in multiple locations without checking it again.


----------



## StevieB81

The only ADRs I have left are the ones IN A PARK. And all the ones I had in a park are still there. That seems completely backward to me. Raglan Road and Homecomin' are gone. I was hoping they'd be third party that might not get cancelled. Oh, well. Waiting for the rest. My 60 day mark is Wednesday. Doubtful the new system will be ready


----------



## chicagoshannon

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I cant remember which park but one in the east is trying to convince coaster riders to not scream because it increases the risk


I think that's in Japan.  And yeah no one is going to scream.  lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I cant remember which park but one in the east is trying to convince coaster riders to not scream because it increases the risk



I saw in Japan they were trying to do that - didn't see anything stateside


----------



## mhautz

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I cant remember which park but one in the east is trying to convince coaster riders to not scream because it increases the risk


The East and West Japan Theme Park Association included it in their guidelines.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I cant remember which park but one in the east is trying to convince coaster riders to not scream because it increases the risk



I'm pretty sure this just circles back to if you decide to go to a theme park during a pandemic, you need to understand that you are taking on a level of risk. There is no way to eliminate all risk. People need to be reasonable. If you aren't okay with the possibility of exposure, that's totally fine. Just don't go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Taking a temp once a day and then wristbanding and not having to get tested again that day seems like it would end up with too high of a chance of people falling through the cracks, to the point where I’d ask why they’re even doing it at all. It’s not a huge hardship to get scanned. I think they scan everyone at entry points to parks/DS and call it a day, and don’t complicated the process too much.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Still waiting for him to show an example where I have been woefully wrong




Well.... this was your response to limited capacities and other new measures...




xuxa777 said:


> They will not do all that no need , also can you imagine how a half full park will feel, it will be dead, no energy not a great experience at all. Yes lines will be shorter but the Disney excitement comes form the crowds to large degree.
> 
> Sooner  than later we will realize the virus isn’t as contagious or as bad as was originally thought. Don’t get me wrong it is horrible and super deadly to people with high risk factors etc. however it does not warrant all of these changes to the park experience. There will be a few, more hand cleaning stations and maybe masks inthe queues , buses for a while but nothing much more




You also claimed all of DS would open in may. Also that all parks would open at once, all resorts would open at once, definitely would not be any resorts remaining closed "no need".


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> But if you already had a wristband that showed you didn’t have a fever at your resort in the morning, it wouldn’t be checked again at Disney Springs.
> 
> I agree, you can have Covid19 without a fever, asymptomatic spread is very real, but Disney is requiring temperature checks anyways. They’re not going to just check it once a day at the resort and let people go around the property in multiple locations without checking it again.


You're right.  Disney probably won't do it.  It's too effecient.  Universal IS doing it though so it's not out of left field.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess people aren't understanding what I"m saying.  Disney IS going to take your temp before going into the park and to Springs, and maybe hotels.  So in order to avoid people having to take their temps multiple times throughout the day and being fine in the morning but running hot in the afternoon because you know, Florida, you get a wrist band that says you were fine.
> 
> Again temp screens are all theater but they will be doing them so why not do them efficiently.


 Seems safer to me to be checked any time you enter either place. Besides, outdoor temps will not significantly change your internal body temperature. If at any time you’re over 100.4, you shouldn’t be in the parks.


----------



## jenjersnap

Just wanted to add my data points. DVC points (3 back-to-back reservations) checking in 7/31, I have an AP Platinum Plus voucher (so, a not-yet-activated AP), my three kids and DH have 10 day PH+.

I received this version in my email aka the AP voucher holder:

Unfortunately, these new measures have required us to *cancel any dining reservations, experience reservations and FastPass+ selections you may have made*. We recognize the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry.

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*.

I find it odd that our resort reservations aren’t mentioned? Aren’t they mentioned in some instances when there isn’t a package or is my brain muddled? Haven’t received any AP communication, including the current round, since I paid for the AP a year and a half ago so that doesn’t necessarily mean anything important to me. Also, my DH who isn’t the lead on the resort reservation but does have his ticket in his own account has received no email.

My main concerns right now are, like others, are whether onsite AP voucher holders will be included with other existing ticket media (there seems to be CM phone confirmation that they will be but I’ve been burned before so I don’t trust it) and whether I should even activate this voucher since so many benefits will be wasted. Considering linking a UT base ticket and, if that works, great, but if forced to activate AP, I will. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

I


StevieB81 said:


> The only ADRs I have left are the ones IN A PARK. And all the ones I had in a park are still there. That seems completely backward to me. Raglan Road and Homecomin' are gone. I was hoping they'd be third party that might not get cancelled. Oh, well. Waiting for the rest. My 60 day mark is Wednesday. Doubtful the new system will be ready


I didn’t expect Boathouse, Jaleo, Homecomin’, Frontera Cocina, and Raglan Road to all be gone. All third party. Most before the parks even open on July 11th.
I’ve reserved what I can on OpenTable but geez. All that work down the drain.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Taking a temp once a day and then wristbanding and not having to get tested again that day seems like it would end up with too high of a chance of people falling through the cracks, to the point where I’d ask why they’re even doing it at all. It’s not a huge hardship to get scanned. I think they scan everyone at entry points to parks/DS and call it a day, and don’t complicated the process too much.



Takes less time than walking through a metal detector. It’s not a doctors appointment where you have to sit in a waiting room, get called, then they shove a thermometer down your throat. They point a digital thermometer gun at your forehead and you go (if you pass)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Takes less time than walking through a metal detector. It’s not a doctors appointment where you have to sit in a waiting room, get called, then they shove a thermometer down your throat. They point a digital thermometer gun at your forehead and you go (if you pass)



Exactly.

Much quicker than security, probably quite similar in time to actually scanning into the park, especially when finger scans are in use.


----------



## stayathomehero

e_yerger said:


> Shanghai hasnt had a reported new case since March 8th.



I was just addressing that social distancing during parades wasn't feasible.


----------



## casaya95

DGsAtBLT said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Much quicker than security, probably quite similar in time to actually scanning into the park, especially when finger scans are in use.


Speaking of which, there's no way that finger scans would be practical right now.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> What you think someone should do is irrelevant. Disney has not required you to be fever free anywhere but upon entering the parks. If they want that, they’ll need to check temps before you enter property and that’s not going to happen.
> This is the risk you accept when you go. Sick people may be out and about.



Irrelevant? I was answering a scenario posed as a question to me. Don't be rude.

I'm not worried about risks at all, which is why myself would be fine with temp checks in the morning. Others aren't fine with it, and that's okay too.



Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> But if you already had a wristband that showed you didn’t have a fever at your resort in the morning, it wouldn’t be checked again at Disney Springs.
> 
> I agree, you can have Covid19 without a fever, asymptomatic spread is very real, but Disney is requiring temperature checks anyways. They’re not going to just check it once a day at the resort and let people go around the property in multiple locations without checking it again.



Yes, they will do what the they think the people want. The people want temp checks at every entrance, so there you go.


----------



## yankeesfan123

chicagoshannon said:


> You're right.  Disney probably won't do it.  It's too effecient.  Universal IS doing it though so it's not out of left field.


Pretty sure I’ve woken up without a fever but went home from work after lunch with a fever..

The more the better in my opinion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Takes less time than walking through a metal detector. It’s not a doctors appointment where you have to sit in a waiting room, get called, then they shove a thermometer down your throat. They point a digital thermometer gun at your forehead and you go (if you pass)



.....also did we just agree?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

casaya95 said:


> Speaking of which, there's no way that finger scans would be practical right now.



Yeah, I’m curious what they end up doing with those. Here at the DISboards we’ve come up with all their options in past conversations so now they just have to choose one of our ideas


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> What you think someone should do is irrelevant. Disney has not required you to be fever free anywhere but upon entering the parks. If they want that, they’ll need to check temps before you enter property and that’s not going to happen.
> This is the risk you accept when you go. Sick people may be out and about.


They will be checking your temperature at the resorts just like the Universal’s hotels and just like Disney Springs.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

JPM4 said:


> When It comes to something like this it will be all over these boards and someone will post the link. I didn’t get an email for SWGE but was able to register from the link that was posted here


That’s my current Plan B / hope since I don’t get any emails. But that also worries me because I can’t check these boards as frequently as I’d like to during work hours.   I need to find a boss that loves Disney too.


----------



## princesscinderella

So we have moved on from masks to temperature checks 

Temperature checks are totally health theater.  It’s the asymptomatic Covid infections that are spreading this disease.  By the time you have a fever you are definitely not going to be feeling like going out let alone to a theme park.


----------



## pasta

Brianstl said:


> They will be checking your temperature at the resorts just like the Universal’s hotels and just like Disney Springs.


Where is this stated?


----------



## yulilin3

Listening on the Union meeting right now, along with what has already been discussed and released,they will recall by seniority FT then PT from Union, if you are non union you will not have any priorities.
If a person is afraid of going back to work for medical reasons for themselves, spouse or children they can state that, they will not need to present documentation and they can stay on furloghed
BUT
they just mentioned that because CP are not union they will not be called back until everyone that is FT and PT are working filing whatever position CP and seasonal, one of the Union members mentioned about 10 months without CP , I think he's just guessing on the 10 months but it's good news for FT and PT,
CP take a lot of positions and are worked FT so that will open a lot of slots for union workers
https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=288570625607913


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> Seems safer to me to be checked any time you enter either place. Besides, outdoor temps will not significantly change your internal body temperature. If at any time you’re over 100.4, you shouldn’t be in the parks.


but a temp gun aimed at your forehead isn't taking your internal temp.  I know when I get a sunburn for example my forehead gets really hot.  It's like if you're taking your temp in your mouth and you've just had coffee or a cold drink.  It's not going to be accurate.

The other day I went to the doc and they were using the same type of thermometer.  I read 97.0.  I never have that low of a temperature.

I don't know it's all sort of pointless anyway.  Just throwing out a suggestion.  I read what the Universal hotels were going to do so thought I'd throw that idea out here.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> Seems safer to me to be checked any time you enter either place. Besides, outdoor temps will not significantly change your internal body temperature. If at any time you’re over 100.4, you shouldn’t be in the parks.


Actually the outside temperature can impact the way Disney will take your temperature. That is why they have cool down tents at Disney Springs if you fail your first temperature check.


----------



## Farro

I'd like to know who all these people are that develop a fever over 100.3 throughout the day and still feel good enough to leave one park and go to another or Disney Springs or whatever! 

I'm knocked on my butt with chills and aches when I have fever (due to illness) over 100. You couldn't drag me off of the bed...


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Listening on the Union meeting right now, along with what has already been discussed and released,they will recall by seniority FT then PT from Union, if you are non union you will not have any priorities.
> If a person is afraid of going back to work for medical reasons for themselves, spouse or children they can state that, they will not need to present documentation and they can stay on furloghed
> BUT
> they just mentioned that because CP are not union they will not be called back until everyone that is FT and PT are working filing whatever position CP and seasonal, one of the Union members mentioned about 10 months without CP , I think he's just guessing on the 10 months but it's good news for FT and PT,
> CP take a lot of positions and are worked FT so that will open a lot of slots for union workers


so is everyone not required to be in the union?   I've only ever been forced to be in a union so figured that's how it worked (CP's are different of course)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

princesscinderella said:


> So we have moved on from masks to temperature checks
> 
> Temperature checks are totally health theater.  It’s the asymptomatic Covid infections that are spreading this disease.  By the time you have a fever you are definitely not going to be feeling like going out let alone to a theme park.



I agree to a point but I don’t mind. People absolutely go to the parks sick and even feverish (maybe not too many would with COVID as that hits HARD for a lot of people who are actually symptomatic), because they paid a lot of money for this vacation!! If this deters people with other contagious illnesses from entering the parks I call it a win.

Also I think it’s so non-invasive there’s not too many strong reasons to not have it just in case.


----------



## yulilin3

Also FT will start getting calls as soon as tomorrow. Union FT/PT CM can be recalled as late as 5 days before scheduled


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> They will be checking your temperature at the resorts just like the Universal’s hotels and just like Disney Springs.


 That’s fine, as long as we don’t start branding people with the results, I’m good. The idea of advertising to the world who has and hasn’t passed a temp check, which is what that would do, is just wrong.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> .....also did we just agree?



Tension is much lower (on my end) now that we have a date lol. Thats all I really cared for. I’m still upset for the people on here that are losing out, and not just from one cancellation, but some people had up to 4 reservations cancelled. My June trip was scheduled last August, being cancelled on once, it sucked for about 15 seconds and then I rescheduled. Its not that easy for a lot of people, especially ones that continued trying and getting cancelled on, and thats gotta be disheartening. 

ADRs and FP doesnt really impact me. Ive never made a dining reservation just because I never really plan out trips. This trip I got cancelled on was the 1st time ive ever done FP reservations 60 days out, and I still did it wrong. I didnt even know you could book through the entire trip, I thought you had to do it day by day. 

Outside of booking the room, I’m just not a planner. So pretty much anything they announce from here on out, theres a 99% chance I’m not going to be upset about it because most of it will be expected as opposed to rumored opening dates


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> so is everyone not required to be in the union?   I've only ever been forced to be in a union so figured that's how it worked (CP's are different of course)


Disney does not make people join a Union, in fact I believe they prefer for people not to


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> That’s fine, as long as we don’t start branding people with the results, I’m good. The idea of advertising to the world who has and hasn’t passed a temp check, which is what that would do, is just wrong.



You're going to know who passed the temp check by just seeing that the person was allowed into the park...


----------



## evino526

Brianstl said:


> They will be checking your temperature at the resorts just like the Universal’s hotels and just like Disney Springs.


If they check at the parks and DS, what’s the point in checking at the resort? Where are you supposed to go if you have a high temp?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I'd like to know who all these people are that develop a fever over 100.3 throughout the day and still feel good enough to leave one park and go to another or Disney Springs or whatever!
> 
> I'm knocked on my butt with chills and aches when I have fever (due to illness) over 100. You couldn't drag me off of the bed...


Well 100.4 is considered a low grade temp and a lot of people can function ok at that temp.  I mean if you truely had a temp of 100 you wouldn't feel the best for sure but you could function.  I'm more concered with getting overheated/sunburnt and registering over that temp without really having a fever.  KWIM?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'd like to know who all these people are that develop a fever over 100.3 throughout the day and still feel good enough to leave one park and go to another or Disney Springs or whatever!
> 
> I'm knocked on my butt with chills and aches when I have fever (due to illness) over 100. You couldn't drag me off of the bed...



Lots of people will take a fever reduced and “tough it out” because it’s a vacation.

I have seen it quite a bit even on here (pre-COVID of course, I assume most will keep quiet now lol) where people wore it almost like a badge of honour. Can’t keep me from Disney!


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Actually the outside temperature can impact the way Disney will take your temperature. That is why they have cool down tents at Disney Springs if you fail your first temperature check.


 Scientifically, it makes little difference regardless of what they are doing. If you’ve gotten so hot you’ve raised your temp to 100.4, you probably need to sit in a cool down tent.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> That’s fine, as long as we don’t start branding people with the results, I’m good. The idea of advertising to the world who has and hasn’t passed a temp check, which is what that would do, is just wrong.


Well people will know when you haven’t passed a temperature check when you are stopped from entering a park or hotel.


----------



## chicagoshannon

evino526 said:


> If they check at the parks and DS, what’s the point in checking at the resort? Where are you supposed to go if you have a high temp?


It'd be nice to check at the resort before you go on the bus all the way to the park and then get denied.  Universal is checking temps at check in and then daily.  I have no idea where you area supposed to go if the hotel denies you.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> You're going to know who passed the temp check by just seeing that the person was allowed into the park...



We were talking resorts on a daily basis, not the parks. Are they going to evict guests who run a temp on any given day? No matter, I’ll let you guys continue this discussion without my input. It’s a ridiculous idea to slap bands on people after a temp check and since they’ll never do it, it’s nothing I need to spend a lot of time on.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> Scientifically, it makes little difference regardless of what they are doing. If you’ve gotten so hot you’ve raised your temp to 100.4, you probably need to sit in a cool down tent.


It has made a difference at Disney Springs. As of Thursday several people had failed the original temperature check.  After time in the cool down tent only one person failed their second temperature check.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> Well 100.4 is considered a low grade temp and a lot of people can function ok at that temp.  I mean if you truely had a temp of 100 you wouldn't feel the best for sure but you could function.  I'm more concered with getting overheated/sunburnt and registering over that temp without really having a fever.  KWIM?





DGsAtBLT said:


> Lots of people will take a fever reduced and “tough it out” because it’s a vacation.
> 
> I have seen it quite a bit even on here (pre-COVID of course, I assume most will keep quiet now lol) where people wore it almost like a badge of honour. Can’t keep me from Disney!



Yeah, I guess I'm a baby! 

I am MISERABLE when I have a fever.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm a baby!
> 
> I am MISERABLE when I have a fever.



I am, too. Can’t move.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> It'd be nice to check at the resort before you go on the bus all the way to the park and then get denied.  Universal is checking temps at check in and then daily.  I have no idea where you area supposed to go if the hotel denies you.



Yeah, what? Is it just so people know they have a fever and don’t try to enter a park? Are they planning on kicking them out of the hotel or confining them to their room?

Admittedly  I have no idea what Uni has said I’m just going off what you guys are saying here.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

chicagoshannon said:


> so is everyone not required to be in the union?   I've only ever been forced to be in a union so figured that's how it worked (CP's are different of course)


Not everyone has to be a union member.  It is rather strongly encouraged. However, when a situation arises a cast member can request request union representation on any number of issues without actually belonging. (Usually discipline). Sounds like they were addressing the college program mainly as being non union


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> We were talking resorts on a daily basis, not the parks. Are they going to evict guests who run a temp on any given day? No matter, I’ll let you guys continue this discussion without my input. It’s a ridiculous idea to slap bands on people after a temp check and since they’ll never do it, it’s nothing I need to spend a lot of time on.



I thought we were taking about why you were opposed to wrist bands because you said that you would see who passed and who failed and that it was wrong to do that.

My bad.


----------



## mmackeymouse

chicagoshannon said:


> but a temp gun aimed at your forehead isn't taking your internal temp.  I know when I get a sunburn for example my forehead gets really hot.  It's like if you're taking your temp in your mouth and you've just had coffee or a cold drink.  It's not going to be accurate.
> 
> *The other day I went to the doc and they were using the same type of thermometer.  I read 97.0.  I never have that low of a temperature.*
> 
> I don't know it's all sort of pointless anyway.  Just throwing out a suggestion.  I read what the Universal hotels were going to do so thought I'd throw that idea out here.



I tend to run low most of the time anyway. But, we take our temps at work, and I run even that much lower. There have been times I have measured in the 95s. I know that can't be right, since I never run that low. 

I have to admit, it does worry me when we take the temps of our customers coming in. If it's that low for me, I have to wonder how low it is for everyone else.


----------



## la la limon

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I
> 
> I didn’t expect Boathouse, Jaleo, Homecomin’, Frontera Cocina, and Raglan Road to all be gone. All third party. Most before the parks even open on July 11th.
> I’ve reserved what I can on OpenTable but geez. All that work down the drain.


I was hoping for the same but my Homecomin' for August disappeared from my plans this morning...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm a baby!
> 
> I am MISERABLE when I have a fever.



Not a baby, just keeping your germs to yourself and not sharing


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Disney does not make people join a Union, in fact I believe they prefer for people not to


You’re right.  The union encourages it rather than the company.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> We were talking resorts on a daily basis, not the parks. Are they going to evict guests who run a temp on any given day? No matter, I’ll let you guys continue this discussion without my input. It’s a ridiculous idea to slap bands on people after a temp check and since they’ll never do it, it’s nothing I need to spend a lot of time on.


That is what Loews is saying they are going to do at their Universal hotels.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Yeah, I guess I'm a baby!
> 
> I am MISERABLE when I have a fever.


I am miserable if my temp is 101 but not usually if it's lower than that.  I don't tend to run fevers though even when I'm sick but I do tend to run hot after being out in the humidty and heat of Florida.  I'm one of those people that gets super red in the face and feel hot without a fever.  lol  But when I'm like that I'd probably prefer to go back to the A/C or pool vs. going to Springs or whatever.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> That is what Loews is saying they are going to do at their Universal hotels.


 So you have a resort reservation, come down with a 24 hr bug and you and your entire family get kicked out on the street? Seriously?  Ok, you know what, I’m just gonna say it. I don’t believe you. I need proof.


----------



## gottalovepluto

casaya95 said:


> Speaking of which, there's no way that finger scans would be practical right now.


Just have hand sanitizer/washing available after.

Problem solved.


----------



## yulilin3

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You’re right.  The union encourages it rather than the company.


I feel bad cause comments coming through the zoom meeting a lot of people are now asking how they can join the Union.
 Anyways, another thing that was just said, the union speaking right now covers Restaurants and Hotels at WDW, the guy talking just said no one of their union members have tested positive for it
If the CM contracts COVID at the job (find out through contact tracing) Disney will pay 2 weeks for them to stay home


----------



## kimili8

Remy is Up said:


> Star wars galaxy edge


So do you think Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge is completely off the table for August?
Its Hubby’s 50th bday this summer and that was his one and only bday request.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Disney does not make people join a Union, in fact I believe they prefer for people not to


Ok.  I feel bad for non union people then.  I'd be pretty mad if I were them.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> So you have a resort reservation, come down with a 24 hr bug and you and your entire family get kicked out on the street? Seriously?  Ok, you know what, I’m just gonna say it. I don’t believe you. I need proof.


Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and return unless previously checked at the hotel that day prior to boarding our resort transportation system. Anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater after three checks, including one with a new thermometer, will be asked to seek medical attention and obtain medical clearance prior to being permitted to enter. We understand some guests may feel they have special conditions, which we will consider upon request.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wesh.com/amp/article/universal-orlando-hotels-reopening/32713800


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> So you have a resort reservation, come down with a 24 hr bug and you and your entire family get kicked out on the street? Seriously?  Ok, you know what, I’m just gonna say it. I don’t believe you. I need proof.



https://www.positivelyosceola.com/u...-reopening-of-select-hotels-beginning-june-2/
*Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or higher will require medical clearance in order to enter the hotel*


----------



## evino526

chicagoshannon said:


> It'd be nice to check at the resort before you go on the bus all the way to the park and then get denied.  Universal is checking temps at check in and then daily.  I have no idea where you area supposed to go if the hotel denies you.


I think that’s overkill.


----------



## Mit88

Let me skip months into the future to ask a theoretical question that know one knows, or is likely even thinking about. 

What will come of Destination D? We can pretty much gather any experiences they were going to add for the 50th no longer exist in the plans, or will be severely minimized. But after going to D23 for the first time last summer, I’m itching for another convention style Disney event. Hopefully it still takes place, but because tickets sell out so quick they probably wont be in a rush to announce anything for a while.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> https://www.positivelyosceola.com/u...-reopening-of-select-hotels-beginning-june-2/
> *Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or higher will require medical clearance in order to enter the hotel*



Crickets from team Universal is less strict than Disney.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Listening on the Union meeting right now, along with what has already been discussed and released,they will recall by seniority FT then PT from Union, if you are non union you will not have any priorities.
> If a person is afraid of going back to work for medical reasons for themselves, spouse or children they can state that, they will not need to present documentation and they can stay on furloghed
> BUT
> they just mentioned that because CP are not union they will not be called back until everyone that is FT and PT are working filing whatever position CP and seasonal, one of the Union members mentioned about 10 months without CP , I think he's just guessing on the 10 months but it's good news for FT and PT,
> CP take a lot of positions and are worked FT so that will open a lot of slots for union workers
> https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=288570625607913


Help with abbreviations?


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Well.... this was your response to limited capacities and other new measures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also claimed all of DS would open in may. Also that all parks would open at once, all resorts would open at once, definitely would not be any resorts remaining closed "no need".


That's is a far cry from woefully wrong, parks are all opening within 4 days of each other. smh, and you can reevaluate come July 15 if you want. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## e_yerger

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Help with abbreviations?


Ft - full time
Pt - part time
Cp- college program


----------



## Farro

evino526 said:


> I think that’s overkill.



You think checking once at hotel in morning before departing for parks is overkill, but checking at every entry-point throughout the day isn't? 

In the end, whatever Disney does I will comply with, because I'm still going even if they do temp checks to infinity and beyond!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Crickets from team Universal is less strict than Disney.



That team is going to be in for a rude awakening next week when their TMs start throwing out disobeying guests left and right.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> It'd be nice to check at the resort before you go on the bus all the way to the park and then get denied.  Universal is checking temps at check in and then daily.  I have no idea where you area supposed to go if the hotel denies you.


As far as resort to park goes I think traveling with your thermometer will become commonplace. Temp check before leaving room so there are no surprises.

I suspect anyone who fails a hotel temp check will just be told too bad, here’s your refund


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> So you have a resort reservation, come down with a 24 hr bug and you and your entire family get kicked out on the street? Seriously?  Ok, you know what, I’m just gonna say it. I don’t believe you. I need proof.


It's in the hotel info they released yesterday.  They said if you develop a fever while there they will give your family a separate room to isolate from you.  They seemed to imply that if you had a temp upon arrival at the resort you wouldn't be admitted.  Sounded like you get 3 chances upon arrival.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Begs the question, is Disney also going to require medical clearance to enter a resort if someone has a fever? Consistency across the big players in Orlando seems like it’s been somewhat important to them.


----------



## OKW Lover

yulilin3 said:


> Listening on the Union meeting right now, along with what has already been discussed and released,they will recall by seniority FT then PT from Union, if you are non union you will not have any priorities.
> If a person is afraid of going back to work for medical reasons for themselves, spouse or children they can state that, they will not need to present documentation and they can stay on furloghed
> BUT
> they just mentioned that because CP are not union they will not be called back until everyone that is FT and PT are working filing whatever position CP and seasonal, one of the Union members mentioned about 10 months without CP , I think he's just guessing on the 10 months but it's good news for FT and PT,
> CP take a lot of positions and are worked FT so that will open a lot of slots for union workers
> https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=288570625607913


This sounds very close to discriminating against non-union CM's.  I don't think they are allowed to do that.


chicagoshannon said:


> so is everyone not required to be in the union?   I've only ever been forced to be in a union so figured that's how it worked (CP's are different of course)


No. Florida is a "right to work" state.  Employers cannot require union membership as a condition of employment.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SleeplessInTO said:


> I wasn’t an AP during that time but I remember seeing people talking about getting notified via email about the previews opening on these boards.
> How did you get notification to sign up if not through email? Genuinely curious. I’ve never received anything from Disney re: my pass.


Someone on the main SWGE shared a link that I used because I never received the email but was eligible.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Begs the question, is Disney also going to require medical clearance to enter a resort if someone has a fever? Consistency across the big players in Orlando seems like it’s been somewhat important to them.



Disney is just going to have a cast member follow you around all day and take your party's temp every hour on the hour. 

(I'd still go if they did that)


----------



## chicagoshannon

evino526 said:


> I think that’s overkill.


I think taking temps at all at Disney is overkill and unnecessary but if they're going to do it I'd rather it just happen once a day.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Disney is just going to have a cast member follow you around all day and take your party's temp every hour on the hour.
> 
> (I'd still go if they did that)



Closest a lot of us will ever get to a VIP tour. I'm into it.


----------



## hertamaniac

chicagoshannon said:


> but a temp gun aimed at your forehead isn't taking your internal temp.  I know when I get a sunburn for example my forehead gets really hot.  It's like if you're taking your temp in your mouth and you've just had coffee or a cold drink.  It's not going to be accurate.



From what I thought, Universal gives a guest that is at or exceeds their temperature limit a designated area for them to sit and "cool down".  Maybe after walking in the heat/humidity it could give a guest an inflated number at the entrance.


----------



## e_yerger

it takes like 10 seconds for them to take your temp. Same amount of time to go through at magic band turnstile. How’re we really arguing about that.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OKW Lover said:


> This sounds very close to discriminating against non-union CM's.  I don't think they are allowed to do that.
> 
> No. Florida is a "right to work" state.  Employers cannot require union membership as a condition of employment.


I was wondering if they were really allowed to do that.  I'd be looking into it if I was a non union CM!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> https://www.positivelyosceola.com/u...-reopening-of-select-hotels-beginning-june-2/
> *Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or higher will require medical clearance in order to enter the hotel*


At least they’re being open minded to those who have health issues that lead to high temps for non-covid reasons (arthritis).


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> it takes like 10 seconds for them to take your temp. Same amount of time to go through at magic band turnstile. How’re we really arguing about that.



I don't think it's arguing, rather discussing opposing points of view on the validity of temps checks throughout the day. Nothing we say matters anyways!


The real "fun" will begin when we see whose resorts gets cancelled and whose doesn't... 
 (hopefully it magically works out for everyone)

(did I use "whose" correctly?)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm sure once Disney does release the temp check and resort information, our questions will be mostly answered. There will still be weird hypotheticals that we can (and will) come up with to debate, but for the most part, we will have an idea of how this will all go down. When it all comes down to it, it isn't like we have a lot of choice in the matter if we want to go. Accept the restrictions and visit, or don't visit. It becomes a pretty cut and dry choice.


----------



## Brianstl

chicagoshannon said:


> I was wondering if they were really allowed to do that.  I'd be looking into it if I was a non union CM!


They are referring not to union membership, but to if you are covered by a union bargaining agreement.  CP isn’t covered by a bargaining agreement.  It is not discrimination.


----------



## StevieB81

chicagoshannon said:


> Ok.  I feel bad for non union people then.  I'd be pretty mad if I were them.


That's the risk of a mixed shop. You don't want to pay for the union's protection, you don't get it. They knew this.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and return unless previously checked at the hotel that day prior to boarding our resort transportation system. Anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater after three checks, including one with a new thermometer, will be asked to seek medical attention and obtain medical clearance prior to being permitted to enter. We understand some guests may feel they have special conditions, which we will consider upon request.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wesh.com/amp/article/universal-orlando-hotels-reopening/32713800



Thanks, I would’ve never believed it. 
Just wow...so maybe it is too dangerous to be opening. I don’t mind temperature checks at the parks, but to tell people, especially those with kids, that they can be thrown out of the hotel just because of a low grade FEVER is insanity in my book. 
 I hope people traveling to Universal and staying at the hotels there dig deeper into it than I did. The notion that your kid could come down with a 24 hr bug and you’re out without the expense of seeking medical treatment and clearance to enter your resort is ridiculous to me. Kids get sick quick, kids get over it quick. 

This is more than overkill. It will be interesting to see the reaction of Disney institutes such a policy.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> I don't think it's arguing, rather discussing opposing points of view on the validity of temps checks throughout the day. Nothing we say matters anyways!
> 
> 
> The real "fun" will begin when we see whose resorts gets cancelled and whose doesn't...
> 
> 
> (did I use "whose" correctly?)


Do you think that's likely what's being announced this coming week for the gut punch.. I mean, update?


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that's likely what's being announced this coming week for the gut punch.. I mean, update?



Oh I have no clue! 

I'm hoping something like that is never announced because it doesn't happen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

e_yerger said:


> it takes like 10 seconds for them to take your temp. Same amount of time to go through at magic band turnstile. How’re we really arguing about that.


Are we arguing?  I'm not just discussing.  I just dont want to be turned away for being hot.  Would rather have the temp check at the hotel before being out in the heat of the day.  It's not the short amount of time it takes for the check it's the worry about being falsely turned away.  That's all.

Another thing to think about, they just redid the EPCOT bag check to not have to check bags twice when coming from MK.  Wouldn't it be more efficient to check the temp once and not have to have more staff at EPCOT?  Just something to think about.


----------



## e_yerger

cakebaker said:


> Thanks, I would e never believed it.
> Just wow...so maybe it is too dangerous to be opening. I don’t mind temperature checks at the parks, but to tell people, especially those with kids, that they can be thrown out of the hotel just because of a low grade FEVER is insanity in my book.
> I hope people traveling to Universal and staying at the hotels there dig deeper into it than I did. The notion that your kid could come down with a 24 hr bug and you’re out without the expense of seeking medical treatment and clearance to enter your resort is ridiculous to me. Kids get sick quick, kids get over it quick.
> 
> This is more than overkill. It will be interesting to see the reaction of Disney institutes such a policy.


 idk it’s like we’re in the middle of a pandemic and extreme measures have to be taken.

My state is still on lockdown and business and restaurants are not open for guests. The virus is still very real, and we can’t be relaxed on restrictions like this.

The theme parks will be there in the world post-covid. If I had children, I wouldn’t be taking them to a theme park or hotel or any vacation really this summer.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

chicagoshannon said:


> I was wondering if they were really allowed to do that.  I'd be looking into it if I was a non union CM!


I didn’t think Disney made the distinction between union and non union.  All full time workers are covered by the union contracts regardless if they belong or not.  They get the same wage increases and representation when needed. Doesn’t sound right that some cast members would be excluded.  But nothing makes sense these days


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> They will be checking your temperature at the resorts just like the Universal’s hotels and just like Disney Springs.



I dont think they will be checking temps at hotels.  Is physically not possible for a  lot of the resorts especially the DVC resorts.

They are making a big deal that they wont you to do online check-in and go right to your room.  So you bypass the lobby and go right to your room and someone will be there with a temp gun? For every guest? at all different times?  They dont have enough CM's to do that.  Places like OKW and saratago or the tree houses etc.... it just not possible will the rooms being so spread out.  

Unless someone at the guard booth is taking everyone's temps that are in the car before you even enter the property.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm unclear why it seems like it would be any more fun/convenient for someone without kids to be kicked out of their hotel versus someone with kids  

I think that would kind of suck for everybody. Again, a risk with travel during a pandemic regardless of family structure.


----------



## Farro

e_yerger said:


> idk it’s like we’re in the middle of a pandemic and extreme measures have to be taken.
> 
> My state is still on lockdown and business and restaurants are not open for guests. The virus is still very real, and we can’t be relaxed on restrictions like this.
> 
> The theme parks will be there in the world post-covid. If I had children, I wouldn’t be taking them to a theme park or hotel or any vacation really this summer.



I think you are allowed to go see a doctor and can be let in anyways probably if it's not Covid?

And yes, @IceSkatingPrincess , it would suck to not be let in as an adult too!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Brianstl said:


> They are referring not to union membership, but to if you are covered by a union bargaining agreement.  CP isn’t covered by a bargaining agreement.  It is not discrimination.


Thank you for the clarification.  That’s what I had also been led to understand.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that's likely what's being announced this coming week for the gut punch.. I mean, update?



I totally hope we get the resorts gut-punch/update this week. That would answer a lot of unknowns and be a nice one to get out of the way.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that's likely what's being announced this coming week for the gut punch.. I mean, update?


I don't know if they'll make an announcement honestly.  They might just email people or call them.  I know in the past when they've had resort issues they call the people affected to let them know.  I remember one year a lot of people were being switched to SSR (can't remember why but I think it was around 2009-10 when the economy was in the toilet.)


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Crickets from team Universal is less strict than Disney.


Who has said they were less strict? I know Universal is more strict and I like them for it. I have no issues with anything they are doing. I already like that you can't bring your whole house onto a ride with you like Disney lets you do.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

StevieB81 said:


> That's the risk of a mixed shop. You don't want to pay for the union's protection, you don't get it. They knew this.


You do get the union protection whether you belong or not if your line of business was covered by a union bargaining agreement.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Who has said they were less strict? I know Universal is more strict and I like them for it. I have no issues with anything they are doing. *I already like that you can't bring your whole house onto a ride with you like Disney lets you do.*



What does that mean?


----------



## yulilin3

OKW Lover said:


> This sounds very close to discriminating against non-union CM's.  I don't think they are allowed to do that.
> 
> No. Florida is a "right to work" state.  Employers cannot require union membership as a condition of employment.


And all unions have already managed to have Disney agree with this,  they (the unions) work really hard for the cm, especially when it comes to pay and safety,  all new cm are able to join their union,  for whatever reason some don't.  This is obviously ot but ever since Disney started using CP the amount of hours for ft and pt cm have gone down , Disney hiring locally has gone down,  while Disney basically exploits the cps. Im glad the union is not allowing any cp back until all ft and pt cm have been recalled to work


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> What does that mean?


You have to leave everything in lockers on most rides


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> idk it’s like we’re in the middle of a pandemic and extreme measures have to be taken.
> 
> My state is still on lockdown and business and restaurants are not open for guests. The virus is still very real, and we can’t be relaxed on restrictions like this.
> 
> The theme parks will be there in the world post-covid. If I had children, I wouldn’t be taking them to a theme park or hotel or any vacation really this summer.




I saw the perfect quote this morning, it said something along the lines of - We’re done with COVID-19 and isolation, but it’s not done with us.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> I dont think they will be checking temps at hotels.  Is physically not possible for a  lot of the resorts especially the DVC resorts.
> 
> They are making a big deal that they wont you to do online check-in and go right to your room.  So you bypass the lobby and go right to your room and someone will be there with a temp gun? For every guest? at all different times?  They dont have enough CM's to do that.  Places like OKW and saratago or the tree houses etc.... it just not possible will the rooms being so spread out.
> 
> Unless someone at the guard booth is taking everyone's temps that are in the car before you even enter the property.


that's true.  I didn't think about going directly to your room (how's that gonna work if I need them to hold my luggage though).  I HOPE they don't check for temps upon admittance to the hotel.  Be nice to check before getting on a bus though.

I'm sure Disney being Disney they'll just put the temp checks by bag check though.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> You have to leave everything in lockers on most rides



Gotcha, thanks!

Oh, I wouldn't like that if Disney did that. I like that i can put my stuff in the netted bag or whatever. I think it's secure.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> What does that mean?


At Universal for most attractions you have to store you stuff in a locker before riding. You don't see that at Disney. The whole house thing comes from how a lot of people seem to bring their whole house with them into a park. All I ever bring is my car keys, wallet and cellphone. I wear pants or shorts with zippered pockets to hold it. I don't see why people need multiple bags filled with everything from their house.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> At Universal for most attractions you have to store you stuff in a locker before riding. You don't see that at Disney. The whole house thing comes from how a lot of people seem to bring their whole house with them into a park. All I ever bring is my car keys, wallet and cellphone. I wear pants or shorts with zippered pockets to hold it. I don't see why people need multiple bags filled with everything from their house.



I like to just store my purse and ears in the netted bag, easier and faster. I hope they don't change that.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> And all unions have already managed to have Disney agree with this,  they (the unions) work really hard for the cm, especially when it comes to pay and safety,  all new cm are able to join their union,  for whatever reason some don't.  This is obviously ot but ever since Disney started using CP the amount of hours for ft and pt cm have gone down , Disney hiring locally has gone down,  while Disney basically exploits the cps. Im glad the union is not allowing any cp back until all ft and pt cm have been recalled to work


CP is considered an internship right?  I'm glad the FT/PT cast will get the hours before CP's.  I didn't understand that even if you were a full time CM without union you'd be covered under the bargaining until now.   Learn something new every day.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Farro said:


> I like to just store my purse and ears in the netted bag, easier and faster. I hope they don't change that.



A lot of people going to be doing the same thing.. Just clean them with a wipe after


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> CP is considered an internship right?  I'm glad the FT/PT cast will get the hours before CP's.  I didn't understand that even if you were a full time CM without union you'd be covered under the bargaining until now.   Learn something new every day.


I didn't know either.  Apparently photopass also does not have a union.  But that's such a specific training that im sure they'll be called back.  
Im also confident that all cm will be able to be recalled just cause of the fact that there won't be any cps and any cm that decline coming back for health/ safety reasons


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I like to just store my purse and ears in the netted bag, easier and faster. I hope they don't change that.


I keep my fanny pack on.lol  Can keep it on at Universal also unless going on Hulk or Rip Ride Rocket (those 2 have metal detectors)  It's a pain to have to go to the lockers all the time.  It's like having to bring a stroller and then back track after each ride to pick it up.  I like just exiting the ride and moving on.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Miss G. said:


> Hi, I am from MA and currently trying to figure out if my August trip is going to happen. I've been keeping up with the thread but can't seem to remember if the 35% off is toward the entire package or simply takes off from the room rate, could someone remind me if they can? Thank you guys


Sorry if someone else already replied but it’s 35% off the room portion of the package only.


----------



## mmackeymouse

So, in regards to park reservations...how do we presume it will happen? Once they start opening it up, and reach out to people, do you have to make a decision on the exact park you are going to on the exact day? Or would they essentially give you a "ticket" or 4 or 5 depending on how many days you need park reservations for. And, then at the point those days open up, you sign up for whichever park you are wanting for those days. 

How changeable do we think these are going to be? Like....if we get 4 park reservation days on a 7 day resort stay. But, maybe the kids wake up with stomach issues on our MK day....will we be able to change our day to one of our off days, assuming there is still capacity? Or will it be set in stone and....too bad so sad if there are extenuating circumstances?


Also, I have a thought. Disney is heavily "encouraging" mobile order and contactless paying. Why not offer a discount to do so? I mean, I know why not....they don't want to lose the money. But, in my experience, the best way to encourage something to happen is to incentivize it.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Who has said they were less strict? I know Universal is more strict and I like them for it. I have no issues with anything they are doing. I already like that you can't bring your whole house onto a ride with you like Disney lets you do.



I’m not exactly sure theyre “more strict”. Having you put belongings in a locker isnt being strict. Just like Disney allowing you to bring stuff on rides isnt being lenient. If anything I think lockers, outside of Waterparks are tacky and purely there as a money grab. Who’s loose change is falling out of their pockets on MIB? Is Disney more strict not having smoking sections in their parks anymore while Universal still allows it? And I’m not talking about rule breakers that smoke in Disney parks, the majority walk out the gates to go smoke and come back in. 

Point is, at regular times there are certain things each company is strict about, and will turn a blind eye on at times. Some they’re strict and wont tolerate. Some rules theyre both too lenient on. But I do know that this is not a typical situation in regular times. Both companies will put their foot down on this issue when it comes to the theme parks. Their shopping districts are not exactly a metric of which to assume they’re going to follow on


----------



## evino526

Farro said:


> You think checking once at hotel in morning before departing for parks is overkill, but checking at every entry-point throughout the day isn't?
> 
> In the end, whatever Disney does I will comply with, because I'm still going even if they do temp checks to infinity and beyond!



My argument is that if I’m being checked when departing for the parks, don’t check me again when I arrive 20 minutes later.

If they moved bag checks to the resort bus stops, but still had you go through security at the parks, people would think that’s overkill.

I have no problems with them checking my temperature, but be smart about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> What does that mean?


It means on roller coasters at Universal you don’t have to worry about your crap going flying. As someone who almost lost my water bottle on RNRC (my friend caught it by her feet thank God) I get that post!


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## mmackeymouse

gottalovepluto said:


> It means on roller coasters at Universal you don’t have to worry about your crap going flying. As someone who almost lost my water bottle on RNRC (my friend caught it by her feet thank God) I get that post!



Funny story about that. Last time I rode Space Mountain, my lanyard actually lifted up off my neck and I caught it in my lap.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Thanks, I would e never believed it.
> Just wow...so maybe it is too dangerous to be opening. I don’t mind temperature checks at the parks, but to tell people, especially those with kids, that they can be thrown out of the hotel just because of a low grade FEVER is insanity in my book.
> I hope people traveling to Universal and staying at the hotels there dig deeper into it than I did. The notion that your kid could come down with a 24 hr bug and you’re out without the expense of seeking medical treatment and clearance to enter your resort is ridiculous to me. Kids get sick quick, kids get over it quick.
> 
> This is more than overkill. It will be interesting to see the reaction of Disney institutes such a policy.


You’ll only be homeless if you fail at check-in. Once you pass arrival screening they’ll take care of you as much as safely as they can. From their FAQ
“If a guest registers a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater anytime following the check-in screening, they are required to self-quarantine and seek medical attention. The hotel will follow medical professional’s recommendations as to whether the guest can safely remain on hotel property. An additional guest room may be provided for other members of their party and they will still be able to move about the resort as they continue to successfully undergo temperature screenings”

I think they’ll help you with alternate arrangements if it’s not safe to stay on property as moving you from your room exposes everyone you pass to what you have.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Funny story about that. Last time I rode Space Mountain, my lanyard actually lifted up off my neck and I caught it in my lap.



The video from Tower of Terror showed my small purse floating up in the air and coming back down in slow motion. It was awesome!


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that's likely what's being announced this coming week for the gut punch.. I mean, update?


I highly doubt they’d offer a 35% off free dining room discount then turnaround and cancel any of those reservations that aren’t at a resort that’s open. I mean, they can’t be that incompetent can they?


----------



## Violetspider

mmackeymouse said:


> So, in regards to park reservations...how do we presume it will happen? Once they start opening it up, and reach out to people, do you have to make a decision on the exact park you are going to on the exact day? Or would they essentially give you a "ticket" or 4 or 5 depending on how many days you need park reservations for. And, then at the point those days open up, you sign up for whichever park you are wanting for those days.
> 
> How changeable do we think these are going to be? Like....if we get 4 park reservation days on a 7 day resort stay. But, maybe the kids wake up with stomach issues on our MK day....will we be able to change our day to one of our off days, assuming there is still capacity? Or will it be set in stone and....too bad so sad if there are extenuating circumstances?
> 
> 
> Also, I have a thought. Disney is heavily "encouraging" mobile order and contactless paying. Why not offer a discount to do so? I mean, I know why not....they don't want to lose the money. But, in my experience, the best way to encourage something to happen is to incentivize it.


4 park reservations on a 7 day resort booking? Not going to happen. I know many like at least one resort only day to rest and maybe shop at DD, but Disney would see a downturn in resort reservations if guests were unable to go to the parks everyday of their stays.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> I highly doubt they’d offer a 35% off free dining room discount then turnaround and cancel any of those reservations that aren’t at a resort that’s open. I mean, they can’t be that incompetent can they?


Oh, they can!

But I am heavily leaning towards they’ll move people instead of cancelling their hotel reservations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> You’ll only be homeless if you fail at check-in. Once you pass arrival screening they’ll take care of you as much as safely as they can. From their FAQ
> “If a guest registers a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater anytime following the check-in screening, they are required to self-quarantine and seek medical attention. The hotel will follow medical professional’s recommendations as to whether the guest can safely remain on hotel property. An additional guest room may be provided for other members of their party and they will still be able to move about the resort as they continue to successfully undergo temperature screenings”
> 
> I think they’ll help you with alternate arrangements if it’s not safe to stay on property as moving you from your room exposes everyone you pass to what you have.


Although now let’s debate what “seek medical attention” means. Does it mean you have to pay for a doctor to come to your room? Do they offer a house Doctor and a COVID test- if so who pays?


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Although now let’s debate what “seek medical attention” means. Does it mean you have to pay for a doctor to come to your room? Do they offer a house Doctor and a COVID test- if so who pays?



Or will you be moved to a separate area at a resort that is dedicated to failed temperature testers?


----------



## zumfelde

chicagoshannon said:


> Reason for the come at your own risk disclosure.


yes if we agree that we are coming at our own risk then mask should be optional


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Although now let’s debate what “seek medical attention” means. Does it mean you have to pay for a doctor to come to your room? Do they offer a house Doctor and a COVID test- if so who pays?



I see no reason why the guest would not be responsible for paying for their own medical care. I'm sure that will also be worked into whatever liability release we need to agree to in order to visit.

...but I'm sure people will still be mad about that


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm unclear why it seems like it would be any more fun/convenient for someone without kids to be kicked out of their hotel versus someone with kids
> 
> I think that would kind of suck for everybody. Again, a risk with travel during a pandemic regardless of family structure.



I don’t think there’s much argument that being stuck in a place you may not be familiar with and no place to stay might be tougher with young children, especially a sick one, than with just adults, but that’s not my point.

The under 3 crowd is pretty good at running a pretty decent fever when the least bit sick. They aren’t as good at regulating body temps, but it can pass quickly. I’ve had my grandson run a 102 temp all day and wake up the next morning perfectly fine. He’ll catch a big and it lasts a day or two- no need to run to the dr, but we’d be with no room to put him in, paying the expense of a dr for a minor illness and that’s ridiculous. 

But I’m not going to Universal so fine by me.


----------



## rteetz

Indications that DLP is moving towards a July 11th opening as well.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Although now let’s debate what “seek medical attention” means. Does it mean you have to pay for a doctor to come to your room? Do they offer a house Doctor and a COVID test- if so who pays?



That’s just too much for me to deal with. They can run their parks any way they want. I just choose whether to go or not and it’s a big no.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Indications that DLP is moving towards a July 11th opening as well.



I'm supposed to be checking in there today. How depressing.


----------



## Miss G.

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry if someone else already replied but it’s 35% off the room portion of the package only.


Someone did reply, but I appreciate the response anyway.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Violetspider said:


> 4 park reservations on a 7 day resort booking? Not going to happen. I know many like at least one resort only day to rest and maybe shop at DD, but Disney would see a downturn in resort reservations if guests were unable to go to the parks everyday of their stays.



I'm sorry, I don't think I quite follow?

My suggestion was hypothetical. But, with DVC and lots of adults-only stays, I don't think 4 days on a 7 day stay is that crazy out there?

What is your idea? That Disney will not allow 4 park days with a 7 day visit? They will require one park reservation per day, essentially requiring a ticket for each day?


----------



## Farro

If they find you have a fever at park and turn you away, wouldn't the resort need to know this info? I mean, they don't want you wandering around with a fever...

Back to my idea of assigned CM checking your temp every hour.


----------



## chicagoshannon

zumfelde said:


> yes if we agree that we are coming at our own risk then mask should be optional


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

zumfelde said:


> yes if we agree that we are coming at our own risk then mask should be optional



Wearing a mask helps protect the CMs that will come in to serve you and allow you to have your vacation.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> If they find you have a fever at park and turn you away, wouldn't the resort need to know this info? I mean, they don't want you wandering around with a fever...
> 
> Back to my idea of assigned CM checking your temp every hour.


Of course. They would probably notify your resort, any restaurants you might have dining reservations with, and oh yeah, the airlines too!


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm sorry, I don't think I quite follow?
> 
> My suggestion was hypothetical. But, with DVC and lots of adults-only stays, I don't think 4 days on a 7 day stay is that crazy out there?
> 
> What is your idea? That Disney will not allow 4 park days with a 7 day visit? They will require one park reservation per day, essentially requiring a ticket for each day?


It will be whatever ticket you buy.  If you have a 7 day stay but only buy a 4 day tickets you get to go 4 days.  We're there for 8 nights and have AP's so should be able to book 9 days since we're on property.


----------



## Mit88

Is Disneyland expected to be determined by a task force, or are they just going to have a DPB post that DLR will be opening on a certain date? July 11th is still a ways away, I’d think they’re aiming for that date as well. Though California might not want to make a commitment that far out as Florida seems to be more capable of


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vern60 said:


> Of course. They would probably notify your resort, any restaurants you might have dining reservations with, and oh yeah, the airlines too!


which would open up a whole can of medical worms.  Reason #1 why non medical professionals shouldn't be doing medical procedures (yes taking a temp is a medical procedure).  There is also HIPPA.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> If they find you have a fever at park and turn you away, wouldn't the resort need to know this info? I mean, they don't want you wandering around with a fever...
> 
> Back to my idea of assigned CM checking your temp every hour.



I asked this ages ago when we knew nothing about how anything would go, and basically the consensus was it doesn’t matter because  Disney can’t control everything, we take on risk being there,  etc.

But I think now that we know a lot more about the precautions and safety measures Disney will be taking (and we see how Uni or Loews or whoever we want to blame feels about guests with fevers at their resorts), I think it’s an important question. Where do the high fever guests go? After they have not successfully cooled down in the tent I mean. If they got to the park by way of Disney transport, are they escorted to their resort? How is the rest of their party treated? Not let in as a precaution? And then of course, how does the resort treat them, are they going to follow what Universal is doing?

Every answer is a new question lol.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> Of course. They would probably notify your resort, any restaurants you might have dining reservations with, and oh yeah, the airlines too!


And the always competent airlines will immediately flag some other poor soul and cancel their ticket instead of yours!


----------



## mmackeymouse

chicagoshannon said:


> It will be whatever ticket you buy.  If you have a 7 day stay but only buy a 4 day tickets you get to go 4 days.  We're there for 8 nights and have AP's so should be able to book 9 days since we're on property.



Yes, I completely understand that. That's what I said. 

My point was.....if you make your 4 park reservation days ahead of time, and then something comes up. Maybe someone gets sick. (Not covid sick) Maybe the flight is delayed and you don't get in till late, so you need a rest day....my point was....how changeable are the park reservations? 

Or once you're set, you're set. No flexibility?

The person I was replying to said that would never happen, which was why my reply.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hertamaniac said:


> Or will you be moved to a separate area at a resort that is dedicated to failed temperature testers?


I am picturing that they use the treehouse villas as a quarentine encampment zone, and some sort of children of the corn thing happens at night.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Is Disneyland expected to be determined by a task force, or are they just going to have a DPB post that DLR will be opening on a certain date? July 11th is still a ways away, I’d think they’re aiming for that date as well. Though California might not want to make a commitment that far out as Florida seems to be more capable of


CA does everything like that in closed rooms. Basically the opposite of FL. So all of the sudden one day there will be a DPB post or a CNBC interview and we’ll get the date.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Has anyone heard anything about AP price increases?  I need to renew mine by Monday if I want to renewal discount.  The rate that's coming up for the Weekday Select is higher than the one that I had seen earlier (i.e. before the pandemic) online.  The site I'm getting the lower price from isn't official Disney, but it is one that I've used for years.  I played around with the renewal options, and it looks like the Silver Pass may be higher than it was in February also.  If it helps, the site I'm using to get the February prices is allears.net.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I completely understand that. That's what I said.
> 
> My point was.....if you make your 4 park reservation days ahead of time, and then something comes up. Maybe someone gets sick. (Not covid sick) Maybe the flight is delayed and you don't get in till late, so you need a rest day....my point was....how changeable are the park reservations?
> 
> Or once you're set, you're set. No flexibility?
> 
> The person I was replying to said that would never happen, which was why my reply.



we don’t know. Six flags will allow you to cancel one and if you can’t make it want you to do it by that morning (or risk having issues getting future reservations).

getting a new one would depend on Capacity but I expect for a while if you’re trying to get one during a trip it will be tough to do.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Vern60 said:


> Of course. They would probably notify your resort, any restaurants you might have dining reservations with, and oh yeah, the airlines too!


Pretty sure HIPPA regulations prevents them from storing your medical information let alone sharing it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hertamaniac said:


> Or will you be moved to a separate area at a resort that is dedicated to failed temperature testers?



We covered this already. All failed testees will be shipped to discovery island immediately. They will be filmed. It will be called SURVIVOR - Quarantined on Bay Lake. It will stream on Disney+.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I completely understand that. That's what I said.
> 
> My point was.....if you make your 4 park reservation days ahead of time, and then something comes up. Maybe someone gets sick. (Not covid sick) Maybe the flight is delayed and you don't get in till late, so you need a rest day....my point was....how changeable are the park reservations?
> 
> Or once you're set, you're set. No flexibility?
> 
> The person I was replying to said that would never happen, which was why my reply.


I think it would depend on availability at that point.  These are all great questions that I don't think they had to think about with Shanqhai.  Normally if you're on site you are gaurenteed admitance to at least one park.  That is going away I guess.


----------



## evino526

zumfelde said:


> yes if we agree that we are coming at our own risk then mask should be optional


Not when they have Cast Members to take care of


----------



## nashvilleash

I have the best idea to social distant for fireworks! Bring back WISHES! you can be anywhere and still enjoy the show. You are welcome Disney, I am here to help you solve some problems and spread the magic


----------



## Krandor

I like the idea of the wristband vs getting checked multiple  times in a day.  I consider it similar to places that check your id once then give you an “over 21” band so you don’t have to keep pulling out your id.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We covered this already. All failed testees will be shipped to discovery island immediately. They will be filmed. It will be called SURVIVOR - Quarantined on Bay Lake. It will stream on Disney+.


Love it.  Thanks for the humor.  And it WOULD be a hit show


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We covered this already. All failed testees will be shipped to discovery island immediately. They will be filmed. It will be called SURVIVOR - Quarantined on Bay Lake. It will stream on Disney+.



I think we have found a use for discovery island.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mmackeymouse said:


> Funny story about that. Last time I rode Space Mountain, my lanyard actually lifted up off my neck and I caught it in my lap.


And people don't really think that masks are gonna fly off on some rides . OH NO - SORRY - I JUST COULD NOT HELP MYSELF - DELETE DELETE DELETE - I'll just show my self out now ........


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> we don’t know. Six flags will allow you to cancel one and if you can’t make it want you to do it by that morning (or risk having issues getting future reservations).
> 
> getting a new one would depend on Capacity but I expect for a while if you’re trying to get one during a trip it will be tough to do.





Right....so where I was going with this is.....what's to stop people from getting 7 park reservation days, even if they may only need 4, just to cover themselves just in case?

And, won't this create even more of a logjam to try to get those park reservations if people are taking more reservations that they need?


----------



## chicagoshannon

nashvilleash said:


> I have the best idea to social distant for fireworks! Bring back WISHES! you can be anywhere and still enjoy the show. You are welcome Disney, I am here to help you solve some problems and spread the magic


really just take away the castle part of the show.  Then no one has to be crowded close to the castle.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

nashvilleash said:


> I have the best idea to social distant for fireworks! Bring back WISHES! you can be anywhere and still enjoy the show. You are welcome Disney, I am here to help you solve some problems and spread the magic



I hated the move from fireworks show (best fireworks show ever if I were to be asked ) to a show that is so heavily projection based, and oh yeah it’s got some fireworks too. It’s grown on me, but I would be so happy if Wishes or a Wishes style show came back.

Wishful () thinking though.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Right....so where I was going with this is.....what's to stop people from getting 7 park reservation days, even if they may only need 4, just to cover themselves just in case?
> 
> And, won't this create even more of a logjam to try to get those park reservations if people are taking more reservations that they need?



I mean if somebody wants to spend the money more park tickets then they really need nothing can be done to stop that. Have a ticket can get a reservation But for 7 reservations you’ll need 7 tickets.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am picturing that they use the treehouse villas as a quarentine encampment zone, and some sort of children of the corn thing happens at night.



I would book that in a heartbeat.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I see no reason why the guest would not be responsible for paying for their own medical care. I'm sure that will also be worked into whatever liability release we need to agree to in order to visit.
> 
> ...but I'm sure people will still be mad about that


Because the hotel has required the guest to get the medical attention. A number of people would not pay a doctor over a slight fever. I wouldn’t! So now the fight is do they kick me out or am I willing to pay a doctor for a house call so that I don’t get kicked out? The act of kicking me out exposes their employees & guests so I suspect they might have an on the house arrangement for an initial diagnosis & COVID test...


----------



## kverdon

_de_


Krandor said:


> I think we have found a use for discovery island.



Discovery Island will be annexed to the Polynesian  Resort and renamed Molokai.


----------



## Marissa227

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I completely understand that. That's what I said.
> 
> My point was.....if you make your 4 park reservation days ahead of time, and then something comes up. Maybe someone gets sick. (Not covid sick) Maybe the flight is delayed and you don't get in till late, so you need a rest day....my point was....how changeable are the park reservations?
> 
> Or once you're set, you're set. No flexibility?
> 
> The person I was replying to said that would never happen, which was why my reply.



I’m thinking it will be just like the FastPass system. If there is availability, you can log in to the app and switch your reservation before entering the park. If they’re full, you’ll be out of luck. Another consideration is weather...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

nashvilleash said:


> I have the best idea to social distant for fireworks! Bring back WISHES! you can be anywhere and still enjoy the show. You are welcome Disney, I am here to help you solve some problems and spread the magic



Or only give out a certain amount of lanyards that allow someone to stay in the park after close to watch the firework show. Everyone else must leave, and the show is an hour after close. Very limited amount of people. Close off everything till the parking lots so they don't try and stay and watch. Force the moving. Boom


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Because the hotel has required the guest to get the medical attention. A number of people would not pay a doctor over a slight fever. I wouldn’t! So now the fight is do they kick me out or am I willing to pay a doctor for a house call so that I don’t get kicked out? The act of kicking me out exposes their employees & guests so I suspect they might have an on the house arrangement for an initial diagnosis & COVID test...



I think it woukd make sense to have some of the 15 minute tests onsite.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If Disney would just work a little bit harder at finding a successful vaccine they wouldn’t have to worry about all of this, and we could focus our efforts on tracking boarding groups per hour again.

That was supposed to be our good news.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> Right....so where I was going with this is.....what's to stop people from getting 7 park reservation days, even if they may only need 4, just to cover themselves just in case?
> 
> And, won't this create even more of a logjam to try to get those park reservations if people are taking more reservations that they need?


If you want to spend the money on a 7 day ticket but then only go 4 days that's your choice.  I don't think there will be any sort of punishment for not showing up to the park for your reserved day.  I plan on booking all 9 days of our trip.  Will we go every day, hopefully for at least a bit, but I can't guarantee   my kids won't want a whole day by the pool!


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> If Disney would just work a little bit harder at finding a successful vaccine they wouldn’t have to worry about all of this, and we could focus our efforts on tracking boarding groups per hour again.
> 
> That was supposed to be our good news.



disbey just needs to finally finish their weather control machine so they can build the virus protection field machine And complete the Disney bubble.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> I mean if somebody wants to spend the money more park tickets then they really need nothing can be done to stop that. Have a ticket can get a reservation But for 7 reservations you’ll need 7 tickets.



I guess I was just looking at it similar to ADRs. Part of the reason ADRs are so hard to get is people hoard the ADRs, get more reservations than they need, and then they figure it out and cancel once they make an ultimate decision. 

If park reservations follows the same way, I could see park reservations becoming very difficult to come by, because people will hoard all the days. 






Marissa227 said:


> I’m thinking it will be just like the FastPass system. If there is availability, you can log in to the app and switch your reservation before entering the park. If they’re full, you’ll be out of luck. *Another consideration is weather...*



Great point.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> I think it woukd make sense to have some of the 15 minute tests onsite.


Concur. Especially with an operation as big as Universal runs.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> I guess I was just looking at it similar to ADRs. Part of the reason ADRs are so hard to get is people hoard the ADRs, get more reservations than they need, and then they figure it out and cancel once they make an ultimate decision.
> 
> If park reservations follows the same way, I could see park reservations becoming very difficult to come by, because people will hoard all the days.



it’s possible but I’d look at them more like fast passes then adr.


----------



## evino526

Krandor said:


> it’s possible but I’d look at them more like fast passes then adr.


I say a mix. FP+ in a sense that you’re limited to the number you get and are tied to having park tickets. ADR in a sense that there’s a penalty if you don’t show.


----------



## Violetspider

chicagoshannon said:


> It will be whatever ticket you buy.  If you have a 7 day stay but only buy a 4 day tickets you get to go 4 days.  We're there for 8 nights and have AP's so should be able to book 9 days since we're on property.


Yes! I stepped away and you answered exactly as I would have. Many DVC are AP as well. We want the ability to go to the parks everyday, multiple parks. Not being able to walk over to MK or take the Monorail over to Epcot at anytime we want is going to be very difficult to get used to, if those are not the park reservations we have for that day. I sure hope the park reservation thing is simply a result of the times we are in and not the new normal. Park hopping when staying at BLT is our normal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I guess I was just looking at it similar to ADRs. Part of the reason ADRs are so hard to get is people hoard the ADRs, get more reservations than they need, and then they figure it out and cancel once they make an ultimate decision.
> 
> If park reservations follows the same way, I could see park reservations becoming very difficult to come by, because people will hoard all the days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point.



Days can’t really be hoarded, as from what we know you’ll only be able to book one park per day and that ability is tied to having valid tickets.

It would make sense that people can reserve up to the number of days on their ticket, some limit for AP’s (we have heard 3), or length of stay for APs with a reservation. ADRs don’t have that kind of limitation. Even FP had less limitation than that.


----------



## Krandor

evino526 said:


> I say a mix. FP+ in a sense that you’re limited to the number you get. ADR in a sense that there’s a penalty if you don’t show.



Fair point.   I know six flags has language in their documents saying they can penlize people (mainly pass holders and members) by limiting their ability to get reservation slots in the future.  Obviously disney may do things different but six flags right now is the only theme park reservation system up and running so is good to look at for an idea of what disney might look like.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Violetspider said:


> Yes! I stepped away and you answered exactly as I would have. Many DVC are AP as well. We want the ability to go to the parks everyday, multiple parks. Not being able to walk over to MK or take the Monorail over to Epcot at anytime we want is going to be very difficult to get used to, if those are not the park reservations we have for that day. I sure hope the park reservation thing is simply a result of the times we are in and not the new normal. Park hopping when staying at BLT is our normal.


yeah we're at BCV and were planning on going to Epcot every day in the evening.  So sad!


----------



## Krandor

Violetspider said:


> Yes! I stepped away and you answered exactly as I would have. Many DVC are AP as well. We want the ability to go to the parks everyday, multiple parks. Not being able to walk over to MK or take the Monorail over to Epcot at anytime we want is going to be very difficult to get used to, if those are not the park reservations we have for that day. I sure hope the park reservation thing is simply a result of the times we are in and not the new normal. Park hopping when staying at BLT is our normal.



I'm sure reservations will go away at some point when they are not trying to control capacity so much. I think we'll see a few phases. Initially (due to demand low supply) they will be tough to get then as capacity increases they will become easier and easier to get to the point where isn't an issue at all and the finally they'll be dropped and hopping comes back. 

A lot though will just depend on how covid does, how numbers look, are there spikes, and how work on vaccine is progressing how quickly we are able to move through those phases.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Sorry if I missed it... I know we don't KNOW, but do we think you'll be able to make your reservations for your whole vacation duration when your "window" opens, or is it more likely to be a rolling clock (ie. For a 7 day vacation, you'd have to go in for 7 days ina. row and try to get a reservation)


----------



## mshanson3121

mhautz said:


> I thought the original post was saying no busses, which just hasn't been addressed.  Sorry, it wasn't specifically addressed toward you.  It was more just a general comment that came to mind with my response.



Oh okay. Sorry, I wasn't sure if you meant the busses, or were referring to the reservation system.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Also FT will start getting calls as soon as tomorrow. Union FT/PT CM can be recalled as late as 5 days before scheduled


So over a month before parks open and at least 3 weeks before apparent earliest resort opening? Sounds like a fair amount of training and prep work for them to do then. Makes sense to me.


----------



## evino526

chicagoshannon said:


> yeah we're at BCV and were planning on going to Epcot every day in the evening.  So sad!


I’m in the same boat. I’d like to see something where your reservation gets you admission to the park, but doesn’t mean you can come and go as you please. That way it could open up general availability day of as people leave throughout the day.


----------



## Violetspider

Taylor'sMom said:


> Sorey if I missed it... I know we don't KNOW, but do we think you'll be able to make your reservations for your whole vacation duration when your "window" opens, or is it more likely to be a rolling clock (ie. For a 7 day vacation, you'd have to go in for 7 days ina. row and try to get a reservation)


I personally think it will be length of stay, maybe with a cap at 14 days. It would be too much of a disincentive to stay onsite if you could not reserver park days for the length of your stay. I don't think Disney wants to lose business. Maybe they need to get the numbers down for the first 30 days or so, but I wouldn't think so after that.


----------



## evino526

Taylor'sMom said:


> Sorey if I missed it... I know we don't KNOW, but do we think you'll be able to make your reservations for your whole vacation duration when your "window" opens, or is it more likely to be a rolling clock (ie. For a 7 day vacation, you'd have to go in for 7 days ina. row and try to get a reservation)


I would think so unless they changed how dining worked too.


----------



## rpb718

chicagoshannon said:


> yeah we're at BCV and were planning on going to Epcot every day in the evening.  So sad!



 Makes me wonder if the monorail will be running from MK to EPCOT and vice-versa if the "one park one day" is in effect.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> So over a month before parks open and at least 3 weeks before apparent earliest resort opening? Sounds like a fair amount of training and prep work for them to do then. Makes sense to me.



I'm sure it won't be everybody at first but there is a lot of prep work to do to get everything setup for social distancing. I doubt it has all been done yet even with the inspection by the county. I expect they did up a few areas (like a model house) to show what their plans to do accross the whole parks are. With things like getting rid of FPs, queues are going to need to be reconfigured to use all that space, food has to start being ordered, and so forth. 

probabaly a limited crew to start with to start working on those preparations and then more and more the closer things get.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Makes me wonder if the monorail will be running from MK to EPCOT and vice-versa if the "one park one day" is in effect.



It would have to be unless they’re busing people from monorail resorts.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> https://www.positivelyosceola.com/u...-reopening-of-select-hotels-beginning-june-2/
> *Guests will have temperature checks upon arrival and anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or higher will require medical clearance in order to enter the hotel*


Well that sucks! Not allowed into hotel and perhaps too ill to travel home as well!!! Even more scary for international visitors when we get to the point were international travel is possible


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> It would have to be unless they’re busing people from monorail resorts.


They did both before the closure and I think they will continue to do both in order to space out demand. The bus stop at CR/BLT is incredibly small. The monorail landing in the CR is better designed for social distancing.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> That's is a far cry from woefully wrong, parks are all opening within 4 days of each other. smh, and you can reevaluate come July 15 if you want. Let's get back on topic.


So water parks are opening within 4 days??


----------



## chicagoshannon

rpb718 said:


> Makes me wonder if the monorail will be running from MK to EPCOT and vice-versa if the "one park one day" is in effect.


I think it will for people at the monorail resorts.  Otherwise they'd have to add buses which apparently will cause other issues


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm unclear why it seems like it would be any more fun/convenient for someone without kids to be kicked out of their hotel versus someone with kids
> 
> I think that would kind of suck for everybody. Again, a risk with travel during a pandemic regardless of family structure.


You don’t understand why it might be worse to kick out someone with a 2 yr old or baby vs a party of all grown adults?? And is that what we are doing now? If you travel or do anything during a pandemic, you give up your right to be treat like a human being?? It’s worse to kick them out b/c now they’re out potentially spreading it more places. You can get a fever for a million things. Doesn’t mean you have Covid. Ppl have lost their minds & this has all hit a level of hysteria.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> They did both before the closure and I think they will continue to do both in order to space out demand. The bus stop at CR/BLT is incredibly small. The monorail landing in the CR is better designed for social distancing.



I think the monorail platform is much worse, because of the elevator/escalator situation. On a good day that elevator is a pain in the butt if you’ve got a stroller (or mobility device). The bus stop is similar to some of the other deluxe resorts. BW and BC are not really better set up for distancing off the top of my head.

But the choice of both methods would be nice. That would be great to keep around period, that journey to Epcot from a monorail resort can be really long.


----------



## chasgoose

mmackeymouse said:


> So, in regards to park reservations...how do we presume it will happen? Once they start opening it up, and reach out to people, do you have to make a decision on the exact park you are going to on the exact day? Or would they essentially give you a "ticket" or 4 or 5 depending on how many days you need park reservations for. And, then at the point those days open up, you sign up for whichever park you are wanting for those days.
> 
> How changeable do we think these are going to be? Like....if we get 4 park reservation days on a 7 day resort stay. But, maybe the kids wake up with stomach issues on our MK day....will we be able to change our day to one of our off days, assuming there is still capacity? Or will it be set in stone and....too bad so sad if there are extenuating circumstances?
> 
> 
> Also, I have a thought. Disney is heavily "encouraging" mobile order and contactless paying. Why not offer a discount to do so? I mean, I know why not....they don't want to lose the money. But, in my experience, the best way to encourage something to happen is to incentivize it.



I doubt you would be able to switch unless there were reservations available. That also brings up another question. Lets say Disney determines a group of people over the next couple months that will be nearly guaranteed entry into A park (say DVC and resort guests with linked tickets or APs), they almost certainly aren't going to be able to guarantee entry into a SPECIFIC park for a stay of sufficient length, even with priority access. I imagine that reservations at MK are going to be a lot more popular than reservations at DHS (especially if there's no SWGE), for example.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> You’ll only be homeless if you fail at check-in. Once you pass arrival screening they’ll take care of you as much as safely as they can. From their FAQ
> “If a guest registers a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater anytime following the check-in screening, they are required to self-quarantine and seek medical attention. The hotel will follow medical professional’s recommendations as to whether the guest can safely remain on hotel property. An additional guest room may be provided for other members of their party and they will still be able to move about the resort as they continue to successfully undergo temperature screenings”
> 
> I think they’ll help you with alternate arrangements if it’s not safe to stay on property as moving you from your room exposes everyone you pass to what you have.


Ok that’s better.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

chicagoshannon said:


> I think it will for people at the monorail resorts.  Otherwise they'd have to add buses which apparently will cause other issues


I would hope Disney utilizes all forms of transportation to help alleviate large gatherings.  Sort of spread the options out.


----------



## Violetspider

chasgoose said:


> I doubt you would be able to switch unless there were reservations available. That also brings up another question. Lets say Disney determines a group of people over the next couple months that will be nearly guaranteed entry into A park (say DVC and resort guests with linked tickets or APs), they almost certainly aren't going to be able to guarantee entry into a SPECIFIC park for a stay of sufficient length, even with priority access. I imagine that reservations at MK are going to be a lot more popular than reservations at DHS (especially if there's no SWGE), for example.


Yes, I think we will have to plan on the fly when our reservation window opens. That's why I think there won't be a 60/30 thing (60 day ADRs and 30 day park reservations). It will have to be at least 60/60 for onsite stays. Otherwise we are in a chicken before the egg situation.

EDIT: But that would all be mute if the park reservations system goes away before ADRs come back.


----------



## VeronicaZS

So what is everyone’s speculation regarding capacity? Less than 1/3 like Shanghai? Closer to 50%?


----------



## Pyotr

Just got off the phone with Disney. They refunded my 4 discover Disney tickets and 5 one day tickets. They would not refund my annual pass until the parks open. It sucks to officially cancel my plans, but It is what it is.


----------



## Pksmom03

Disneysoule said:


> I agree with you.. just looks like they are doing it in some order lol.. not that it really matters what order.. just an observation.


But why cancel my reservation at Disney Springs for T-Rex? It’s owned by Landry’s and I believe is considered a third party restaurant.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Pksmom03 said:


> But why cancel my reservation at Disney Springs for T-Rex? It’s owned by Landry’s and I believe is considered a third party restaurant.




We wondered the same about our Homecoming reservation. 

The only thing I can guess is that they just want to wipe MDE completely clean of dining/other experiences.


----------



## mhautz

Violetspider said:


> Yes, I think we will have to plan on the fly when our reservation window opens. That's why I think there won't be a 60/30 thing (60 day ADRs and 30 day park reservations). It will have to be at least 60/60 for onsite stays. Otherwise we are in a chicken before the egg situation.
> 
> EDIT: But that would all be mute if the park reservations system goes away before ADRs come back.


I'm confused.  Is the ADR system going away?  I assumed it was just being reset and made available again.


----------



## chicagoshannon

VeronicaZS said:


> So what is everyone’s speculation regarding capacity? Less than 1/3 like Shanghai? Closer to 50%?


I'm gonna go with 25% at first.  Now what is 25%?  I have no idea since I don't know total capacity of the 4 parks.  Anyone know?

Also, anyone know what capacity of all the hotels/dvc is?  If we knew these numbers I think it would ease everyone's minds.


----------



## cwaltjen

Dis5150 said:


> I switched from my work email to personal email last year when my work made us limit personal emails. But Disney still uses both - I get dining stuff on work email and payment/reservation email on personal email.  She couldn’t change my sign in info (she said) so it is still my work email. When I went in yesterday to try and change it to my personal email for logging in (hoping it would eliminate emails sent to my work) it says my personal email is already in use! So





Disneysoule said:


> I agree with that article , seems to make the most sense based on everyone Disney is trying to accommodate


I’ve only ever used one email address and haven’t been getting emails. Sometime I do get the AP emails.


----------



## Lewisc

zumfelde said:


> yes if we agree that we are coming at our own risk then mask should be optional


Your mask is designed to offer some protection to CM and other guests. At your own risk is of course subject to posted rules.


chicagoshannon said:


> yeah we're at BCV and were planning on going to Epcot every day in the evening.  So sad!


I suspect  admission to EPCOT for purposes of dining will be allowed even if full park hopping isn't.


----------



## Brianstl

VeronicaZS said:


> So what is everyone’s speculation regarding capacity? Less than 1/3 like Shanghai? Closer to 50%?


I am going with 15-20% when they first open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mhautz said:


> I'm confused.  Is the ADR system going away?  I assumed it was just being reset and made available again.


I think it will come back but you won't be able to book ADR's until after you've selected your parks for your trip.  That way no one can say they have to let them into the park because they have an ADR there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I am going with 15-20% when they first open.



I agree.

50 is a long way off IMO. That’s near normal. It’s going to be a drastic difference at first, or they may not have even needed to go through the trouble of the reservation system.


----------



## mmackeymouse

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm gonna go with 25% at first.  Now what is 25%?  I have no idea since I don't know total capacity of the 4 parks.  Anyone know?
> 
> *Also, anyone know what capacity of all the hotels/dvc is?*  If we knew these numbers I think it would ease everyone's minds.



I believe I read, somewhere, so don't quote me, that Disney has 30,000 rooms on property. I can't remember if that included Swalphin, Good Neighbor, Bonnet Creek, etc. 

I think coming up with an average is tough, because I think you could assume generally 4 people per resort room. But, there may be many couples only stays. There are also a LOT of suites and villas that could be 8-9-10 people or more.  100-120K is the number I've been seeing.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mhautz said:


> I'm confused.  Is the ADR system going away?  I assumed it was just being reset and made available again.



Well, if they are serious about being uber-crazy-careful about exposures, getting rid of ADRs would make the most sense.  That way, they'd know by the day if they had sick personnel and had to shut a restaurant for cleaning...and they wouldn't have to do anything for affected guests b/c there wouldn't be affected guests...


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> I believe I read, somewhere, so don't quote me, that Disney has 30,000 rooms on property. I can't remember if that included Swalphin, Good Neighbor, Bonnet Creek, etc.
> 
> I think coming up with an average is tough, because I think you could assume generally 4 people per resort room. But, there may be many couples only stays. There are also a LOT of suites and villas that could be 8-9-10 people or more.  100-120K is the number I've been seeing.


that number is helpful.    Do you know capacity for the 4 parks?


----------



## wdwoutsider

Could Disney use more boats for mk resorts to mk?   I doubt they can add more buses they already need extra capacity to existing resorts.


----------



## Mit88

50% will happen when restrictions are gone or almost gone. I’d guess 20-25% at max to start and add 5-10% at best every 2-3 weeks until they reach their end goal


----------



## Pyotr

I just wanted to add that I talked to 3 CM’s and they all sounded exhausted. I was more than pleasant with them and hope everyone else who calls is too. It’s not their fault.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wdwoutsider said:


> Could Disney use more boats for mk resorts to mk?   I doubt they can add more buses they already need extra capacity to existing resorts.



What would really help is finishing the GF walkway and then all 3 monorail resorts and TTC would technically be walkable, even if Poly/TTC is a good hike from MK. Maybe they could free up more boats and drivers for FW/WL that way too.

Random but related thought, I wonder if the CR/FW/WL boat is paused for the time being. Is that the only mode of transportation on property that connects resorts only, no parks or DS?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> 50% will happen when restrictions are gone or almost gone. I’d guess 20-25% at max to start and add 5-10% at best every 2-3 weeks until they reach their end goal



I think 20-25 opening and 50 percent two-three weeks later

If it was opening beginning of June I’d agree but being in July. I see 50 percent by first week of August.


----------



## andyman8

mmackeymouse said:


> I believe I read, somewhere, so don't quote me, that Disney has 30,000 rooms on property. I can't remember if that included Swalphin, Good Neighbor, Bonnet Creek, etc.
> 
> I think coming up with an average is tough, because I think you could assume generally 4 people per resort room. But, there may be many couples only stays. There are also a LOT of suites and villas that could be 8-9-10 people or more.  100-120K is the number I've been seeing.


Disney owns and operates 33,000 hotel rooms on WDW property (this doesn’t include any non-Disney branded hotels) with an average occupancy (pre-pandemic at least; not sure if that changes) of 3 guests. So if every room on property was occupied, that would be just under 100k, but that almost never happens, because Disney generally has at least some rooms out of service for maintenance, renovations, and a few other reasons.


chicagoshannon said:


> that number is helpful.    Do you know capacity for the 4 parks?


But to put that number in perspective, the max capacity of Mk is generally just below 90k. I can’t remember the speculated capacity of the other parks, but I believe Epcot is around 100k, DHS is significantly smaller, and DAK is somewhere in between DHS and MK.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I think it will be based on how many they can handle and not a certain percentage...
my guess is about 10k a park to start, then adjust when they can...just a guess based on "Buckle Up"


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Oh, they can!
> 
> But I am heavily leaning towards they’ll move people instead of cancelling their hotel reservations.


Same!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

chicagoshannon said:


> that number is helpful.    Do you know capacity for the 4 parks?



Mk is around 85k
Epcot is around 90k
Hs is around 75k
Ak is around 60k

So, add, times .25... 75k

If 100k+ for resorts is accurate... They're not lying that non-resort annual passholders are going to have a hard time getting in.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pksmom03 said:


> But why cancel my reservation at Disney Springs for T-Rex? It’s owned by Landry’s and I believe is considered a third party restaurant.


Because they’re wiping the whole system and putting a new one in place. 3rd Party restaurants can manage their own reservations.



TwoMisfits said:


> Well, if they are serious about being uber-crazy-careful about exposures, getting rid of ADRs would make the most sense.  That way, they'd know by the day if they had sick personnel and had to shut a restaurant for cleaning...and they wouldn't have to do anything for affected guests b/c there wouldn't be affected guests...


They aren’t getting rid of ADRs. They are resetting the ADR system to account for lower capacity and limited restaurants. They have actually said that so it’s not speculation.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Twitter strikes again...


----------



## Brianstl

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think 20-25 opening and 50 percent two-three weeks later
> 
> If it was opening beginning of June I’d agree but being in July. I see 50 percent by first week of August.


If Disney had any plans to move that quickly they wouldn’t have blown everything up like they have.  We will be lucky to be at 50% by January.


----------



## mmackeymouse

In regards to capacity, I believe max capacity is 100K. I believe average attendance is around 65,000. 

Like Ryno said on a recent show, if you've been there on an average day, and thought it was pretty crowded....50% capacity isn't much better than that. 

I do think/hope their percentages will be based on average capacity and not max capacity.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Brianstl said:


> If Disney had any plans to move that quickly they wouldn’t have blown everything up like they have.  We will be lucky to be at 50% by January.



They are just reaching the government guideline of 24% in Shanghai now, after almost a month open.


----------



## TwoMisfits

gottalovepluto said:


> Because they’re wiping the whole system and putting a new one in place. 3rd Party restaurants can manage their own reservations.
> 
> 
> They aren’t getting rid of ADRs. They are resetting the ADR system to account for lower capacity and limited restaurants. They have actually said that so it’s not speculation.



But, have they said when you can make an ADR, other than it will be after you have a park reservation?  As of now, since they haven't put an exact time on it, they keep the flexibility to set them whenever they want.  I mean getting 1 at 3pm on the day is still an ADR for a 7pm dinner.  Now, I think it will be more in advance, but there's no word on how advanced, especially for July...


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> 50% will happen when restrictions are gone or almost gone. I’d guess 20-25% at max to start and add 5-10% at best every 2-3 weeks until they reach their end goal





0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think 20-25 opening and 50 percent two-three weeks later
> 
> If it was opening beginning of June I’d agree but being in July. I see 50 percent by first week of August.


But to put that in perspective, 50% of MK capacity is around 45k. The “average” day at MK is somewhere between 55k and 57k. The usual MNSSHP and MVMCP (not necessarily their peak nights) are capped around 15-20k, though this number changes a lot lol.

The goal for Disney is to follow the SDL model and increase capacity by 5,000 in increments to eventually reach about 33-35% capacity then re-evaluate. The exact increments (weekly, biweekly, etc...) will depend on how things go. This is why the park reservation window will be shorter than we’re accustomed to for WDW reservations and hours.


----------



## chasgoose

mmackeymouse said:


> In regards to capacity, I believe max capacity is 100K. I believe average attendance is around 65,000.
> 
> Like Ryno said on a recent show, if you've been there on an average day, and thought it was pretty crowded....50% capacity isn't much better than that.
> 
> I do think/hope their percentages will be based on average capacity and not max capacity.



Yeah, I don't think people realize just how crowded 50% capacity is. That is what most of us would consider a pretty crowded day in any given park. 100% capacity means the maximum number of people (pre-COVID) they could allow in the space of a park without it becoming dangerous for people because of how crowded it is. Imagine Oga's Cantina in SWGE, but throughout the entire park (maybe not quite that bad, but close). That's what 100% capacity is. There's no way Disney is going to open any park at more than 20% capacity, at least until they can see how American visitors handle their social distancing measures.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Mk is around 85k
> Epcot is around 90k
> Hs is around 75k
> Ak is around 60k
> 
> So, add, times .25... 75k
> 
> If 100k+ for resorts is accurate... They're not lying that non-resort annual passholders are going to have a hard time getting in.


As an annual AP holder I’m probably in the minority saying I’m ok with that.  These are exceptional times and I’ll do my part to make things go smoother.  I can go more once things have calmed down.  Disney will still be there for me down the road a bit.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> You don’t understand why it might be worse to kick out someone with a 2 yr old or baby vs a party of all grown adults?? And is that what we are doing now? If you travel or do anything during a pandemic, you give up your right to be treat like a human being?? It’s worse to kick them out b/c now they’re out potentially spreading it more places. You can get a fever for a million things. Doesn’t mean you have Covid. Ppl have lost their minds & this has all hit a level of hysteria.


I don’t see why it’s worse if it’s a party with kids instead of an all adult party.  Both situations would stink.


----------



## Eric Smith

VeronicaZS said:


> So what is everyone’s speculation regarding capacity? Less than 1/3 like Shanghai? Closer to 50%?


I think it’ll start lower than 25% of normal crowd size.  An average day is 65% of capacity so 50% of capacity wouldn’t be much different.  I don’t think they’d be putting this park reservation system in if they weren’t drastically cutting capacity initially.


----------



## Eric Smith

mhautz said:


> I'm confused.  Is the ADR system going away?  I assumed it was just being reset and made available again.


Correct, it’s not going away.  They’re cutting ADRs to 60 days out.  I think they’re trying to wipe the slate clean so that they can have the right number of reservations for the reduced restaurant capacity.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Mk is around 85k
> Epcot is around 90k
> Hs is around 75k
> Ak is around 60k
> 
> So, add, times .25... 75k
> 
> If 100k+ for resorts is accurate... They're not lying that non-resort annual passholders are going to have a hard time getting in.



They’re going to have almost 100% of the rooms booked for reservation without park tickets be cancelled. And its going to be nearly impossible to book them with the reservation period ended. I think resort guests without tickets should be given the opportunity to buy tickets and reserve along with the resort guests with tickets/APs. There are not a lot of people that are going to keep resort reservations that wont be allowed to enter the parks.


----------



## andyman8

To give everyone a few benchmarks of capacity for MK. These are ranges because the exact number usually falls somewhere within that range.

Memorial Day - 65-70k
Fourth of July - 80-85k
Second Week of Sept Weekday - 40-45k
New Year’s Eve - 85k-max (just below 90k)


----------



## Quackers600

People also need to remember capacity isn’t saying a certain amount of people in the park all at once, but throughout the day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Quackers600 said:


> People also need to remember capacity isn’t saying a certain amount of people in the park all at once, but throughout the day.



Possibly less spread than normal though, with shorter hours and presumably the inability to hop.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> To give everyone a few benchmarks of capacity for MK. These are ranges because the exact number usually falls somewhere within that range.
> 
> Memorial Day - 65-70k
> *Fourth of July - 80-85k*
> Second Week of Sept Weekday - 40-45k
> New Year’s Eve - 85k-max (just below 90k)



Which in hindsight is why they chose the date they did is strategically very smart. Even though they wouldnt have admitted that many people. They would have had too much of a demand for that weekend and even though fireworks arent going to be part of the initial phase, people still would have expected them to occur


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> They’re going to have almost 100% of the rooms booked for reservation without park tickets be cancelled. And its going to be nearly impossible to book them with the reservation period ended. I think resort guests without tickets should be given the opportunity to buy tickets and reserve along with the resort guests with tickets/APs. There are not a lot of people that are going to keep resort reservations that wont be allowed to enter the parks.


They aren’t going to allow them to buy tickets and the probably captured who had tickets before any announcement was made about reopening.  That will eliminate the workaround of buying third party tickets now.  They want people to cancel so they get below their capacity number.  They need room occupancy below 50%, probably closer to 40%.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

Gosh I hope the future doesn’t include park reservations, dining reservations, and FP reservations (whatever they may look like) all at 60 days. That’s gonna be one stressful morning!


----------



## Jrb1979

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> Gosh I hope the future doesn’t include park reservations, dining reservations, and FP reservations (whatever they may look like) all at 60 days. That’s gonna be one stressful morning!


Maybe FP+ will be a thing of the past.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> Gosh I hope the future doesn’t include park reservations, dining reservations, and FP reservations (whatever they may look like) all at 60 days. That’s gonna be one stressful morning!



I would be happy with 60 day ADR and 45 FP if they decide to return to FP+ at all.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> They aren’t going to allow them to buy tickets and the probably captured who had tickets before any announcement was made about reopening.  That will eliminate the workaround of buying third party tickets now.  They want people to cancel so they get below their capacity number.  They need room occupancy below 50%, probably closer to 40%.



I don’t disagree but it’s a shame, IMO. I feel bad for those who were totally prepared to go under these circumstances but just hadn’t gotten around to getting tickets yet. Maybe enough people will drop out that those with resort reservations will somehow be able to buy tickets.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think FP+ comes back, even under a different name, I think we see the concept again though. The planning ahead (under normal circumstances) is both a money maker and a cost saver.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think FP+ comes back, even under a different name, I think we see the concept again though. The planning ahead (under normal circumstances) is both a money maker and a cost saver.


under Disney Genie


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> under Disney Genie



Do you know how happy I was to be going one last time before Disney Genie would likely hit, with a March 2020 trip? 

That worked out well lol.


----------



## Jrb1979

Make it a version of MaxPass. No need for month's of planning


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t disagree but it’s a shame, IMO. I feel bad for those who were totally prepared to go under these circumstances but just hadn’t gotten around to getting tickets yet. Maybe enough people will drop out that those with resort reservations will somehow be able to buy tickets.



Yeah, that's heartbreaking.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> Make it a version of MaxPass. No need for month's of planning



For you maybe.

From Disney’s perspective, people are buying park tickets 30-60+ days out. They’re seeing how cost effective it is to add on more Disney days in front of their computer at home instead of choosing to go somewhere else while down in Orlando. They’re telling Disney when and where they’re probably going to be ahead of time.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> They aren’t going to allow them to buy tickets and the probably captured who had tickets before any announcement was made about reopening.  That will eliminate the workaround of buying third party tickets now.  They want people to cancel so they get below their capacity number.  They need room occupancy below 50%, probably closer to 40%.



But it also continues the logjam of DVC points. What you’re saying is probably 100% right. But not every DVC member gets tickets before their trip. My friend just became a DVC member and was going to get an AP during his and his wife’s trip. He has a late August reservation and now thinks hes going to have to cancel his trip, bank his 200 points and hope he can get the time off to use them all next year


----------



## Farro

I think at first it will be resort guests w/out tickets that are the most burned by this - cancelled and asked to reschedule.

Eventually though I hope it's resort guests that start to get the most perks - able to reserve first, etc.


----------



## Yinn

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> Gosh I hope the future doesn’t include park reservations, dining reservations, and FP reservations (whatever they may look like) all at 60 days. That’s gonna be one stressful morning!



It’ll be a family bonding experience.  2 laptops per person, everyone.  On your marks. Stay alert.

Joe, you’re on reservations. Ohana first. DO NOT GET DISTRACTED.

Son, you’re on fast passes. Your sister wants a frozen ride at Epcot god help me if you forget that one.

Sara, I need you to work with your brother for once. Those fast passes are useless if we don’t get into the park. And make sure you respond to your father. I don’t want a be our guest the day we go to Epcot.

Get it together people! Focus focus focus. 10 minutes to open!!

Sorry...too much insight into my life?


----------



## HikingFam

Mit88 said:


> But it also continues the logjam of DVC points. What you’re saying is probably 100% right. But not every DVC member gets tickets before their trip. My friend just became a DVC member and was going to get an AP during his and his wife’s trip. He has a late August reservation and now thinks hes going to have to cancel his trip, bank his 200 points and hope he can get the time off to use them all next year



And then there are people like me, who have DVC rental reservations we can't cancel without losing all our money, and who were waiting until closer to 60 days out to buy tickets.  My immediate family has APs, but half our party has no tickets yet.  Seems this is possibly the worst position to be in right now.


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> For you maybe.
> 
> From Disney’s perspective, people are buying park tickets 30-60+ days out. They’re seeing how cost effective it is to add on more Disney days in front of their computer at home instead of choosing to go somewhere else while down in Orlando. They’re telling Disney when and where they’re probably going to be ahead of time.


As some of us have learned the hard way, a park ticket is (relatively) non-refundable.  Anything that incentivizes advance purchase guarantees attendance, even if it's postponed until a later date.

It also obviously is a money maker as an incentive for onsite stays.

Also, assuming the reservation system is not permanent, FP+ provides quite a bit of information about what guests are going to do and when.  That info is important to Disney.


----------



## Yinn

HikingFam said:


> And then there are people like me, who have DVC rental reservations we can't cancel without losing all our money, and who were waiting until closer to 60 days out to buy tickets.  My immediate family has APs, but half our party has no tickets yet.  Seems this is possibly the worst position to be in right now.



That’s when you post on the boards with a WTB tickets.

There are people with tickets extended that can’t go this year. They’re eligible for transfer still. We had two of these as one of our trips brought the in laws, they’re not coming on our rescheduled trip. How fast you can get them transferred before they lock out...who knows.


----------



## chasgoose

I'm too lazy to go back and sift through all the pages to look, but I'm pretty sure Remy suggested that, like ADRs, Disney intends to bring back FP+, if not immediately. It's all part of whatever systems changes that are part of the new reservations system (that clearly is not just going to be park reservations). I think Disney intends for whatever is put in place for reopening to be comprehensive instead of piecemeal, to the best of their ability. That said, I think he also implied they were having issues with whatever the new FP+ was going to be...


----------



## mmackeymouse

HikingFam said:


> And then there are people like me, who have DVC rental reservations we can't cancel without losing all our money, and who were waiting until closer to 60 days out to buy tickets.  My immediate family has APs, but half our party has no tickets yet.  Seems this is possibly the worst position to be in right now.




I feel for ya. I'm so sorry. 

So here is my situatuon: Our trip starts with 4 days in which we may or may not be on a cruise. We may or may not be able to get WDW resort reservations for those days. We may or may not need 2 or 3 extra days for parks. And whether we do or don't have those extra days will affect how we approach the strategy for the rest of the days. But...we won't know anything until DCL gives us more information.

Our plan was to just wait it out, and add days to our current tickets if need be. But, now, thanks to the park reservation system, we are in a position we have to make that decision right now. If we don't go for extra days, we won't be able to get those reservations IF we need them. If we do go for the extra days, we may end up not needing them, and will spend the extra money for nothing.


----------



## HikingFam

Yinn said:


> That’s when you post on the boards with a WTB tickets.
> 
> There are people with tickets extended that can’t go this year. They’re eligible for transfer still. We had two of these as one of our trips brought the in laws, they’re not coming on our rescheduled trip. How fast you can get them transferred before they lock out...who knows.



Where would I post for WTB tickets?  Or would something like UT work still?  I honestly had no idea that tickets were transferable.


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> Disney owns and operates 33,000 hotel rooms on WDW property (this doesn’t include any non-Disney branded hotels) with an average occupancy (pre-pandemic at least; not sure if that changes) of 3 guests. So if every room on property was occupied, that would be just under 100k, but that almost never happens, because Disney generally has at least some rooms out of service for maintenance, renovations, and a few other reasons.
> 
> But to put that number in perspective, the max capacity of Mk is generally just below 90k. I can’t remember the speculated capacity of the other parks, but I believe Epcot is around 100k, DHS is significantly smaller, and DAK is somewhere in between DHS and MK.


That's what I was thinking so even if the hotels were at full capacity (which we know they won't be) Every single hotel guest should be able to fit into the parks even at 25% capacity.  Hopefully that eases some worries.


----------



## Brianstl

chicagoshannon said:


> That's what I was thinking so even if the hotels were at full capacity (which we know they won't be) Every single hotel guest should be able to fit into the parks even at 25% capacity.  Hopefully that eases some worries.


No they won’t.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266863337310126082


----------



## Yinn

HikingFam said:


> Where would I post for WTB tickets?  Or would something like UT work still?  I honestly had no idea that tickets were transferable.



Im honestly not sure. I’m still learning this board myself. Other boards I’m a part of have a for sale or want to buy section.  In the past I’ve sold tickets on eBay, Facebook, and other forums I’m a member of.

Here’s a screenshot of my ticket. You’ll see there’s an option to “reassign”. That’s how you transfer it if you need to.

Side note, I just noticed they extended tickets to 2021 instead of Dec 2020. The screenshot ticket originally was to be used during one of the closed days.


----------



## disneyfan150

'Ohana and Cali are gone from my MDE!


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> But it also continues the logjam of DVC points. What you’re saying is probably 100% right. But not every DVC member gets tickets before their trip. My friend just became a DVC member and was going to get an AP during his and his wife’s trip. He has a late August reservation and now thinks hes going to have to cancel his trip, bank his 200 points and hope he can get the time off to use them all next year


I actually think they might make an exception for DVC.  As you said they have the point logjam and I think they have incentive to make people feel really good about DVC.  They have a bunch of Riviera points to sell in an economic downturn.  Riviera is one way they can make profits through the parks right now.  They want people feeling good and talking up DVC.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266863337310126082


So excited they are opening soon. IMO the most anticipated attraction the past year will hopefully be opening soon then.


----------



## Mit88

HikingFam said:


> And then there are people like me, who have DVC rental reservations we can't cancel without losing all our money, and who were waiting until closer to 60 days out to buy tickets.  My immediate family has APs, but half our party has no tickets yet.  Seems this is possibly the worst position to be in right now.



I want to tell them to buy an AP now, but if they can’t make reservations without first activating the pass, then its pointless. But if they’re trying to get people to cancel to narrow down resort capacity, it makes sense that they’re making these people in situations impossible to get into the parks.


----------



## Tjddis

Brianstl said:


> Actually the outside temperature can impact the way Disney will take your temperature. That is why they have cool down tents at Disney Springs if you fail your first temperature check.


So a few days ago I inquired on this board about the effects of outside temps on the body’s temp and if it will be an issue.  Many responded (some less than politely) that the body self regulates (ie sweats) in order to self regulate and keep your body temp consistent. No?
Parents are going to be pumping their kids full of Motrin on the way to the parks just to be safe.  
And does it really matter?  You can have covid with no fever...but I guess it’s better than rehashing masks


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From KTP..  re capacity

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/05/30/analysts-predict-percentages-for-disney-park-capacity/


----------



## 1GoldenSun

So does anyone want to hazard a guess at the chance of a regular person with no tickets, no resort reservation, and no AP being able to buy a ticket for any day between opening and, say, the end of September?


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> Disney is just going to have a cast member follow you around all day and take your party's temp every hour on the hour.
> 
> (I'd still go if they did that)


Can’t they just have Doc McStufdins do it?  Oh yeah, no meet and greets


----------



## SleeplessInTO

1GoldenSun said:


> So does anyone want to hazard a guess at the chance of a regular person with no tickets, no resort reservation, and no AP being able to buy a ticket for any day between opening and, say, the end of September?


If that regular person is motivated it’s doable. 1/ rent a DVC reservation and 2/ pick up third party Disney tickets / AP. 

But nobody knows right now. If almost everyone with a ticket or reservation decides not to go, then the odds are great


----------



## chicagoshannon

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From KTP..  re capacity
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/05/30/analysts-predict-percentages-for-disney-park-capacity/


Stopped reading after it claimed they wouldn't even get to 75% til 2022.  Just false.  Must be the same analyst that said they won't open until 2021.  Or  the same analyst that said 2 million people would die in the US from Covid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1GoldenSun said:


> So does anyone want to hazard a guess at the chance of a regular person with no tickets, no resort reservation, and no AP being able to buy a ticket for any day between opening and, say, the end of September?



Maybe it’s better than we all think it will be even sometime in the summer, but my guess is it’s doable come September. You would normally have lower crowds then to begin with, and this year you’ve got people who may be even less willing to pull kids from school, and then F&W that is usually a huge draw is unless I’m mistaken still unknown.

If nothing goes terribly wrong I would hope ticket sales are back on by September


----------



## HikingFam

So it appears that UT is still selling tickets...if I buy these, can I still link them to my MDE account?  Anyone know?  Some in our party have AP and some have no tickets.  We have a DVC points rental for September and can't reschedule without losing all our money.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> Make it a version of MaxPass. No need for month's of planning


That would create a ton of chaos and more of a mad rush at rope drop.  I don’t see that much of a downside to FP+.  I’d be in favor of eliminating fast passes altogether before implementing max pass at WDW.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it’s better than we all think it will be even sometime in the summer, but my guess is it’s doable come September. You would normally have lower crowds then to begin with, and this year you’ve got people who may be even less willing to pull kids from school, and then F&W that is usually a huge draw is unless I’m mistaken still unknown.
> 
> If nothing goes terribly wrong I would hope ticket sales are back on by September



Yeah, I’m not sure parents are going to pull kids out of school as much this upcoming year. But who knows at this point. Maybe if absences are going to be more lenient next year out of concerns with people not being ready to put their kids in that situation they’ll just use that as an excuse to take a late Summer trip. Should be interesting how this all progresses. I know September/October have become very popular times to go down to Disney/Universal over the last couple of years


----------



## RWinNOLA

chicagoshannon said:


> Stopped reading after it claimed they wouldn't even get to 75% til 2022.  Just false.  Must be the same analyst that said they won't open until 2021.  Or  the same analyst that said 2 million people would die in the US from Covid.



Agreed.  I can see that the restrictions we are seeing now last more than a few months.  Year end at the latest.   Vaccines are being fast tracked and if this virus continues to linger through the fall, you can bet that the government will do whatever is necessary to ensure that these vaccines will be widely available by year end or early 2021.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eric Smith said:


> That would create a ton of chaos and more of a mad rush at rope drop.  I don’t see that much of a downside to FP+.  I’d be in favor of eliminating fast passes altogether before implementing max pass at WDW.


I loved the original FP system.  It was so nice to be able to decide what park to go to day of.  We don't do a lot of ADR's so aren't fixed to a park except for the FP+


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, I’m not sure parents are going to pull kids out of school as much this upcoming year. But who knows at this point. Maybe if absences are going to be more lenient next year out of concerns with people not being ready to put their kids in that situation they’ll just use that as an excuse to take a late Summer trip. Should be interesting how this all progresses. I know September/October have become very popular times to go down to Disney/Universal over the last couple of years



I have no issues pulling my kid out of school because of how well she handled this mess. If anything it reinforced that life is short and we will not put a few days of school ahead of living.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Is there any platform somewhere for a person to buy DVC points from someone else who rented them? I read people's stories here about being stuck with rented points they're no longer able to use and being out the money. I'm now thinking about renting points. I'd love to be able to help someone out by buying their points 2nd hand (3rd hand?) rather than renting directly from David's or someone. Is this possible?


----------



## mamapenguin

Tjddis said:


> So a few days ago I inquired on this board about the effects of outside temps on the body’s temp and if it will be an issue.  Many responded (some less than politely) that the body self regulates (ie sweats) in order to self regulate and keep your body temp consistent. No?
> Parents are going to be pumping their kids full of Motrin on the way to the parks just to be safe.
> And does it really matter?  You can have covid with no fever...but I guess it’s better than rehashing masks


Outside temp and activity absolutely effects temperature. I did a experiment out of curiosity yesterday. I was working in my yard and it was hot, mid 80s full sun. I was out there for a little more than an hour and decided I needed to take a break and cool off. First temp. 100.3, 10 minutes after AC and ice water temp 99.2, 10 more minutes and temp 98.7.


----------



## glamdring269

chicagoshannon said:


> Stopped reading after it claimed they wouldn't even get to 75% til 2022.  Just false.  Must be the same analyst that said they won't open until 2021.  Or  the same analyst that said 2 million people would die in the US from Covid.



As I recall, the 2 million number assumed no actions would be taken. The intent was to show that we needed to take some extraordinary steps to reduce the spread. Considering the extreme measures taken, and we’re still unfortunately at 100k+ (and counting), I wouldn’t simply dismiss that projection.

My assumption is the analysts responsible for this Disney crowd study are considering the likelihood of a second wave hitting before we have a vaccine (if we ever have one) and they are taking that risk into account as part of the analysis.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1GoldenSun said:


> Is there any platform somewhere for a person to buy DVC points from someone else who rented them? I read people's stories here about being stuck with rented points they're no longer able to use and being out the money. I'm now thinking about renting points. I'd love to be able to help someone out by buying their points 2nd hand (3rd hand?) rather than renting directly from David's or someone. Is this possible?



Davids has this (dedicated reservations for rent) although I’m not sure if they pulled that down during this or anything. That’s still using them as a middle man though and isn’t necessarily coming from someone who rented (it could be a renter trying to get David’s to re-rent, or straight from an owner).

*said with usual caution against renting right now


----------



## glamdring269

RWinNOLA said:


> It’s not a slam dunk but there is certainly reason to be optimistic.  Just my opinions, but I’d bet we have a vaccine no later than end of Q1 2021.



There is certainly reason for optimism but if you’re saying we will have one developed, tested, and mass distributed by the end of q1 2021 then I want some of that magic pixie dust. Could we have a vaccine ready for mass production by then? Possibly if one is found soon. But mass distribution would likely not occur until end of 2021 at earliest.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> Davids has this (dedicated reservations for rent) although I’m not sure if they pulled that down during this or anything. That’s still using them as a middle man though and isn’t necessarily coming from someone who rented (it could be a renter trying to get David’s to re-rent, or straight from an owner).
> 
> *said with usual caution against renting right now



Admittedly, when this started hitting the fan I checked both main DVC rental sources and neither had any crazy deals for re-renting people's reservations. Just the regular reserved date offers, which IMO, aren't usually super stellar deals. I was kind of surprised the dropped confirmed reservations weren't at more of a discount.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Admittedly, when this started hitting the fan I checked both main DVC rental sources and neither had any crazy deals for re-renting people's reservations. Just the regular reserved date offers, which IMO, aren't usually super stellar deals. I was kind of surprised the dropped confirmed reservations weren't at more of a discount.



TBH it’s not something I would do right now even with a massive discount, and you’re right, they usually aren’t so I doubt they will be now, especially since DVC availability issues (and questions on regular resorts being open) could make a confirmed reservation go for a premium.

So yeah, point rentals at your own risk! But the option exists.


----------



## Violetspider

mhautz said:


> I'm confused.  Is the ADR system going away?  I assumed it was just being reset and made available again.


My point was just that ADRs at 60 days out won't work while a 30 day park reservation system is in place. If the new 60 day ADR system is initiated after the 30 park reservation system is retired, then were all good.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it’s better than we all think it will be even sometime in the summer, but my guess is it’s doable come September. You would normally have lower crowds then to begin with, and this year you’ve got people who may be even less willing to pull kids from school, and then F&W that is usually a huge draw is unless I’m mistaken still unknown.
> 
> If nothing goes terribly wrong I would hope ticket sales are back on by September


I think when September there is a good chance that demand is greatly reduced.  The layoffs are now making their way through the white collar class and that is only going to accelerate over the next couple of months.  I think the combo of the economic factors, fear of many to travel and reduced park experiences will really take a toll on demand for a WDW vacation.


----------



## MKEMSE

I noticed the clarification on face coverings (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks).  Does anyone think (or guess) if the neck gaiter/Balaclava will be allowed since it doesn't have ear loops? I didn't know if anyone has seen these at Disney Springs.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MKEMSE said:


> I noticed the clarification on face coverings (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks).  Does anyone think (or guess) if the neck gaiter/Balaclava will be allowed since it doesn't have ear loops?


it's been allowed so far at Springs.  I can't imagine it won't be.  It's the one least likely to be lost on rides etc.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

disneyfan150 said:


> 'Ohana and Cali are gone from my MDE!


They are definitely doing it by restaurant.  I lost 'Ohana tonight too.  I don't know why I keep going back to watch things fall out one at a time, but I do.  I've lost The Edison and 'Ohana thus far.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I think at first it will be resort guests w/out tickets that are the most burned by this - cancelled and asked to reschedule.
> 
> Eventually though I hope it's resort guests that start to get the most perks - able to reserve first, etc.


I think they’ll get a chance to buy tickets when the public can buy tickets.


----------



## disneyfan150

Taylor'sMom said:


> They are definitely doing it by restaurant.  I lost 'Ohana tonight too.  I don't know why I keep going back to watch things fall out one at a time, but I do.  I've lost The Edison and 'Ohana thus far.


I am doing the same thing. Why oh why?? I am also mourning my cruise today. I was supposed to be sailing away.


----------



## Rebma512

Yinn said:


> It’ll be a family bonding experience.  2 laptops per person, everyone.  On your marks. Stay alert.
> 
> Joe, you’re on reservations. Ohana first. DO NOT GET DISTRACTED.
> 
> Son, you’re on fast passes. Your sister wants a frozen ride at Epcot god help me if you forget that one.
> 
> Sara, I need you to work with your brother for once. Those fast passes are useless if we don’t get into the park. And make sure you respond to your father. I don’t want a be our guest the day we go to Epcot.
> 
> Get it together people! Focus focus focus. 10 minutes to open!!
> 
> Sorry...too much insight into my life?


This is the best! Perfect!


----------



## casaya95

So far I've lost Homecoming and Chef Mickey's. It's interesting to see which of my ADRs lasts the longest.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jrb1979 said:


> Make it a version of MaxPass. No need for month's of planning




Months of planning is one of the most enjoyable and best parts of planning. It gives you months of Disney excitement and enjoyment.


----------



## Violetspider

casaya95 said:


> So far I've lost Homecoming and Chef Mickey's. It's interesting to see which of my ADRs lasts the longest.


I'm thinking BOG will go last.


----------



## Yooperroo

Violetspider said:


> I'm thinking BOG will go last.


Naw... My CRT is still hanging on and I fully anticipate that going last because that actually involves refunding me money.


----------



## MKEMSE

Yooperroo said:


> Naw... My CRT is still hanging on and I fully anticipate that going last because that actually involves refunding me money.



My Crystal Palace reservation is still there, too.


----------



## Yooperroo

MKEMSE said:


> My Crystal Palace reservation is still there, too.


In addition to CRT, I still have reservations at Oga's, BOG, and Garden Grill. It's been kind of fun checking every few hours to see what disappears next. 1900 was the most recent to kick the bucket.


----------



## casaya95

I still have Crystal Palace, 50s, Mama Melrose, and Le Cellier. I think Le Cellier sticks around the longest.


----------



## Chief Cardinal

Im down to my final ADR at Garden Grill!  Will it make it through the night?


----------



## JacknSally

*gone for a few hours and only missed 20 pages! Must’ve been a slow news day *


----------



## Violetspider

Yooperroo said:


> I still have reservations at Oga's, BOG, and Garden Grill. It's been kind of fun checking every few hours to see what disappears next. 1900 was the most recent to kick the bucket.


I've got two BOGs, an Oga's and then our Savi's and DD are still showing. The kicker is most are prior to the parks even opening back up and we've already moved our reservation a few weeks later...yet all the old reservations remain.


----------



## runningstitch

BOG, Skipper Canteen, Oga's and Sci Fi remain for me. Topolino's went yesterday and 'Ohana's today.


----------



## evino526

MKEMSE said:


> I noticed the clarification on face coverings (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks).  Does anyone think (or guess) if the neck gaiter/Balaclava will be allowed since it doesn't have ear loops? I didn't know if anyone has seen these at Disney Springs.



No mention of resorts for temperatures. Only mention that because of the conversation I was having earlier.

Has there been any word on ME?


----------



## Violetspider

evino526 said:


> No mention of resorts for temperatures. Only mention that because of the conversation I was having earlier.
> 
> Has there been any word on ME?


Nothing that I've seen. Not sure if you are referring to temp checks to get on the ME or if the ME will actually be running. Either way, no word as of yet.


----------



## Pksmom03

HikingFam said:


> So it appears that UT is still selling tickets...if I buy these, can I still link them to my MDE account?  Anyone know?  Some in our party have AP and some have no tickets.  We have a DVC points rental for September and can't reschedule without losing all our money.


I have reservations at an off site time share for September and already had purchased MNSSHP tickets but not our park tickets. I just purchased them tonight from UT to see if I could attach them to my magic bands. It’s been 4 hours and my order is still “processing” but if it ever goes through I’ll post the results. I believe someone earlier said they had success.


----------



## Violetspider

SleeplessInTO said:


> I was actually just thinking about this today. There are certain viruses that we can’t seem to solve. Per Wikipedia. “There are as yet no vaccines or antiviral drugs to prevent or treat human coronavirus infections.” And to clarify this isn’t covid-19. This is all of the coronaviruses (virusii?) known to affect humans.


We've never "cured" the common cold. Corona viruses aren't much different, just generally a lot worse.


----------



## jenjersnap

Agreed, BOG and Jungle Skipper are only ones I have left. 



Violetspider said:


> I'm thinking BOG will go last.


----------



## e_yerger

well both my cali grill ressies are gone  but of course the via napoli and bog are still there


----------



## evino526

Violetspider said:


> Nothing that I've seen. Not sure if you are referring to temp checks to get on the ME or if the ME will actually be running. Either way, no word as of yet.



Sorry...my post was a little confusing. The question about ME was a general inquiry.


----------



## Marissa227

MKEMSE said:


> I noticed the clarification on face coverings (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks).  Does anyone think (or guess) if the neck gaiter/Balaclava will be allowed since it doesn't have ear loops? I didn't know if anyone has seen these at Disney Springs.



Can you just cut holes to make ear loops? They probably just don’t want it falling down. They don’t work for me because they are too loose and fall down constantly, but I know a lot of people prefer this style.


----------



## Pksmom03

casaya95 said:


> So far I've lost Homecoming and Chef Mickey's. It's interesting to see which of my ADRs lasts the longest.


I’ve lost Trattoria al Forno, T-Rex and O’hana so far. Only ones left are in the park. I have 4 left that before they cancel them too.


----------



## jlwhitney

Marissa227 said:


> Can you just cut holes to make ear loops? They probably just don’t want it falling down. They don’t work for me because they are too loose and fall down constantly, but I know a lot of people prefer this style.



the ones with ear loops fall down also a lot lol


----------



## Pksmom03

I actually have 5 left: BOG, GG, Skipper Canteen, Yak and Yeti and Sci-Fi. I’m going with GG to go last.


----------



## gottalovepluto

casaya95 said:


> I still have Crystal Palace, 50s, Mama Melrose, and Le Cellier. I think Le Cellier sticks around the longest.


I am surprised at how long it is taking to wipe the ADR system. Guess it’s like one restaurant at a time? Or certain batches of restaurants at once? I’m too depressed about losing my 3rd Disney trip to watch for a pattern lol...


----------



## andyman8

I know there’s been some not fun news the last few days but I noticed something on the DVC website that may very well have already been posted here but I think it’s been overlooked:


> _Restaurants and quick-service dining_ locations will be available in *each* of our Disney Resort hotels, though our menus and operating hours may be adjusted. Guests are also encouraged to use our convenient mobile order service, where available.


Not only does this seem to confirm they’ll be operating certain hotel-side amenities at the mixed use resorts, but for those wondering about TS dining, this seems to confirm it’ll at least be available at the resorts (as well as QS). Perhaps I’m late to the party on this but very interesting.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Did I read somewhere on this thread about phone CMs getting some kind of new script for Sunday or Monday?  If so, any guesses as to what that might involve?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Did I read somewhere on this thread about phone CMs getting some kind of new script for Sunday or Monday?  If so, any guesses as to what that might involve?



I believe it was posted last night by Remy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MKEMSE said:


> I noticed the clarification on face coverings (https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/#drawer-card-faceCoveringsTemperatureChecks).  Does anyone think (or guess) if the neck gaiter/Balaclava will be allowed since it doesn't have ear loops? I didn't know if anyone has seen these at Disney Springs.


It says “should” not must so maybe it’ll be fine. I’ve seen them mentioned numerous times here so I suspect someone will wear one in parks soon after previews kick off.


----------



## MrsSmith07

I still have The Plaza, BOG, Sci-Fi, Le Cellier, Tonys, and 50's showing. I know it’s time to throw away my planning sheet for this trip, but this represents so much planning that I can’t do it yet. Literally everything has changed except the hotel (which I guess still could) and the dates (which could also if I’m not able to get park reservations) **dramatic sigh**


----------



## hereforthechurros

Violetspider said:


> I'm thinking BOG will go last.


That and Oga’s are the only ADRs standing for me! Means nothing of course, just interesting.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I believe it was posted last night by Remy.


Anyone have the post number?


----------



## Auntrosie

Pksmom03 said:


> I have reservations at an off site time share for September and already had purchased MNSSHP tickets but not our park tickets. I just purchased them tonight from UT to see if I could attach them to my magic bands. It’s been 4 hours and my order is still “processing” but if it ever goes through I’ll post the results. I believe someone earlier said they had success.


Following


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Pksmom03 said:


> I have reservations at an off site time share for September and already had purchased MNSSHP tickets but not our park tickets. I just purchased them tonight from UT to see if I could attach them to my magic bands. It’s been 4 hours and my order is still “processing” but if it ever goes through I’ll post the results. I believe someone earlier said they had success.


I had success with linking two tickets today


----------



## wareagle57

DGsAtBLT said:


> Days can’t really be hoarded, as from what we know you’ll only be able to book one park per day and that ability is tied to having valid tickets.
> 
> It would make sense that people can reserve up to the number of days on their ticket, some limit for AP’s (we have heard 3), or length of stay for APs with a reservation. ADRs don’t have that kind of limitation. Even FP had less limitation than that.



3 seems incredibly low. I was thinking 7 like the number of FP days we can hold. It depends on how quickly days run out. I’m all for giving priority to those on vacation, as long as APs are extended until it goes back to not needing a reservation.


----------



## Noah_t

Does anyone believe fastpass as we know it might not come back?


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

Yinn said:


> It’ll be a family bonding experience.  2 laptops per person, everyone.  On your marks. Stay alert.
> 
> Joe, you’re on reservations. Ohana first. DO NOT GET DISTRACTED.
> 
> Son, you’re on fast passes. Your sister wants a frozen ride at Epcot god help me if you forget that one.
> 
> Sara, I need you to work with your brother for once. Those fast passes are useless if we don’t get into the park. And make sure you respond to your father. I don’t want a be our guest the day we go to Epcot.
> 
> Get it together people! Focus focus focus. 10 minutes to open!!
> 
> Sorry...too much insight into my life?


Haha! We really need to up our game!


----------



## DebbieB

Noah_t said:


> Does anyone believe fastpass as we know it might not come back?



I don’t think so.  At D23 last year, they talked about a new system called Genie that was supposed to come out late 2020.  There’s also talk of “virtual queues”.  I don’t think they want long standby lines, especially next to the fastpass line.


----------



## runjulesrun

Noah_t said:


> Does anyone believe fastpass as we know it might not come back?


I wish it wouldn't. I am old school and would like the line to just be the line.


----------



## wendow

hereforthechurros said:


> That and Oga’s are the only ADRs standing for me! Means nothing of course, just interesting.


Only ADR's we have left are BoG and Plaza...this is really sad watching all my hard work disappear - maybe mostly cause this is the 4th trip I've watched it all just go poof...!


----------



## kverdon

Seeing that my reply to Yinn was delegated was apparently delegated for being off topic, can we please stop with the “my ADR for xxx” has is still there or is gone? ALL ADR’s are going to be deleted eventually as stated by the numerous emails we have received. The presence or not of a reservation on the MDE app is irrelevant. They will going away as fast as Disney IT can do do it. You don’t just delete millions of ADRs at once without risking crashing your database. You have to have a key to pull from so doing it in batches by restaurant totally makes sense.


----------



## Jothmas

I like to see a system where you pay for admission into the park plus a set number of tickets for the attractions. Each ticket would allow one ride on a attraction. To keep everyone from using them all on the most popular rides, they could group the attractions into tiers, like say A through E, and the set of tickets everyone receives would be tickets for each of the different tiers. It could push people to using the less popular attractions so that they don't leave the park with a handful of tickets for the lowest tiers.


----------



## Farro

I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?



I don’t think that’s feasible to shut down for isolated cases (I also think it’s inevitable and will happen). They’re going to have to have that CM out (duh, lol), maybe shut down the area temporarily for heavy duty cleaning (places are doing that here when employees tested positive), and then closely monitor anyone who worked in close contact with them, even give them paid time off to self monitor maybe. Is there anything the union has negotiated for to cover that?

Hopefully the spread from a positive CM would be kept to a bare minimum because of distancing and masks. Same goes for a guest who goes on to test positive. Suspending roles that have close prolonged contact with guests should protect both CMs and guests .


----------



## PixarBall

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?


If Disney kept corona out of their parks completely that would be one hell of magic. No doubt someone will get it. Question is how fast and how many. It will take a lot for them to shutdown again unless we had to shut everything down again. Considering cases are going up with reopening and no one is caring I would think that it’ll stay open though. I think the protests going on turned people say from corona which kind of helped the people who were crying for a reopening. Because no one is talking about that anymore. I wonder how these protests will affect cases in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kverdon

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?


No, it just underlines the need for precautions. There have been numerous cases of grocery store workers who have contracted the disease but we have worked through that. You can’t completely eliminate the risk but you can control and mitigate it. We don’t know if a CM has ever had the disease but did not exhibit symptoms. There is a good possibility that my wife and I got a mild case while in Disneyworld in Feb as we both later had mild to serious  symptoms though until a reliable antibody test comes out we won’t know.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Anyone have the post number?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-61946437


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?



No. I have 2 examples why that I was personally involved with to back it up:
1. Hospital system. 5,000 employees. 12 cases with healthcare workers. Not one case has spread from employees to patients or employees to employees at work and this was prior to implementing 100% mask policy.
2. Nursing home. Aprox 500 employees and 70 cases with aprox 20 in employees with half of them asymptomatic. Not a single employee (even asymptomatic ones) spread it to a household member. 
We (obviously) couldn’t shut down either site.
Occupational exposure should be test and trace. Worksite shutdowns are usually not necessary.
Asymptomatic spread can and does happen but it appears that close even intimate contact with an obviously ill person is what usually is happening to result in transmission. Outside of healthcare workers in the first aid centers and temperature screening tents I don’t think the risk is high at all for any CM with the proposed measures WDW has published and for those workers I am going to assume Disney has obtained the proper PPE for those at more risk.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?


Nope.

The measures in place should be enough.

If a couple of CMs in same area test positive then there needs to be an investigation to ensure measures are being followed.

If we get to the scenario where more than a couple of CMs test positive in the same area then I think the union will get involved and Disney will need to demonstrate they are doing enough or union may call for it to shut back down.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

anthony2k7 said:


> international travel restrictions - people simply cannot travel.



You might be surprised by the number of people flying back and forward internationally... including myself and the many people on that same flight and the flight just an hour later from the same U.S. airport to the same European airport. 
Especially those with dual citizenship have a lot of flexibility.


----------



## anthony2k7

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> You might be surprised by the number of people flying back and forward internationally... including myself and the many people on that same flight and the flight just an hour later from the same U.S. airport to the same European airport.
> Especially those with dual citizenship have a lot of flexibility.


Well many countries will be allowing flights but with 14 day quarantines afterwards. I'm sure some people will take the risk of the flight and the risk of ignoring the quarantine as well but equally a lot of people will not.

Most international visitors visit for 14 days, no way will many be able to take 28 days from work for the trip plus quarantine. Also, if employers know that employee has been away and ignored quarantined they probably shouldnt be allowed back to work anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

Today's schedule page on the HUB changed,  they have all 3 US properties,  cm need to click on WDW and it takes to another page that basically says if you have been recalled for work click here.
FT CM are expected to start receiving calls today.
This is my last schedule update since we were looking for that as a way to predict opening days but we already have dates.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I have to ask... if a CM, one,  somewhere in WDW tests positive for Covid somewhere down the line, do you advocate for shutting it all down?



Well, this entire mess started with this 1 person, so.....Hopefully the measures they have in place would help mitigate. I’ll be very surprised if we don’t see some cases, if not WDW, Universal or one of the parks where they aren’t as restrictive. 
I wouldn’t advocate they shut down, but I wouldn’t want to be there either. One documented case probably means a lot more not yet documented. 

But we’re basically letting the cat out of the bag with everything re-opening. The mind set, and this isn’t directed at WDW, is that we’re willing to let what happens, happen. I don’t see us shutting down again regardless of how bad it may get. As a country, we’ve decided the economy is worth it. I think it’s going to be individual decisions in that regard from here on out. 

It’s one advantage to not going, I don’t have to be a guinea pig.


----------



## tcherjen

yulilin3 said:


> Today's schedule page on the HUB changed,  they have all 3 US properties,  cm need to click on WDW and it takes to another page that basically says if you have been recalled for work click here.
> FT CM are expected to start receiving calls today.
> This is my last schedule update since we were looking for that as a way to predict opening days but we already have dates.


Thank you for keeping our dreams alive and helping alleviate some of those unknowns we all had.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I wish they would release the list of rides, attractions, hotels, and restaurants that will be open/closed. I am anxious to completely redo my plans. 
And finally say something one way or the other on the water parks because the hours are still there.


----------



## JPM4

I am very curious about this AP preview. Will they have like 2-3 day packages with resort stays to help with cms at the resorts? Will it just be you’re on your own for out of state APs? I have plenty of miles with southwest and would def entertain the idea of heading down if they did something like that.


----------



## skeeter31

WonderlandisReality said:


> I wish they would release the list of rides, attractions, hotels, and restaurants that will be open/closed. I am anxious to completely redo my plans.
> And finally say something one way or the other on the water parks because the hours are still there.


I think rides and attractions may be a fluid situation. You may got a park one day and something like Buzz may be operating, but then it could be closed the next day. So I don’t think we’ll ever get a complete list of rides and attractions.

As for restaurants and hotels, it’s coming. We’re still over a month from the park opening. Give them some time. You’re not going to be able to make reservations for dining for a while anyway until the new system is operational.


----------



## skeeter31

JPM4 said:


> I am very curious about this AP preview. Will they have like 2-3 day packages with resort stays to help with cms at the resorts? Will it just be you’re on your own for out of state APs? I have plenty of miles with southwest and would def entertain the idea of heading down if they did something like that.


I have a feeling the previews will just be Park previews. Mainly for in state APs and DVC since that will already be open and operational. They’re most likely not going to open themselves up to more resort reservations for only a couple days of previews. They have too many resort reservations as it is, they’re not going to want to encourage more.

And my guess is the previews will be even more restrictive than when the parks actually open.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

JPM4 said:


> I am very curious about this AP preview. Will they have like 2-3 day packages with resort stays to help with cms at the resorts? Will it just be you’re on your own for out of state APs?



I hadn't thought of that, they might want to 'test' the resorts as well. Even as a local AP, I would be interested in a 2-3 day resort package for the AP preview.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> I wish they would release the list of rides, attractions, hotels, and restaurants that will be open/closed. I am anxious to completely redo my plans.
> And finally say something one way or the other on the water parks because the hours are still there.



I posted this on the thread on the TPAS forum

I watched a zoom meeting yesterday from the hotel and restaurant union where they explained how cm will be recalled and I am now convinced we won't get a clear answer on reservations or any other operational updates until all the cast has been set and that will take weeks. I don't think we'll get answers until maybe last week of June
They're going to start recalling full timers by seniority today, if they can't reach them, they will send letters. Then the cm has to decide if they are comfortable in returning to work or have any health issues that prevent them from doing so.
They go down the list of ft to fill positions as needed, then they will move to part timers, same process. Since CP won't be returning until probably next year they're going to need to get cm to agree to temporarily fill those positions, some cm will have to switch positions, like from attractions to quick service. Then obviously everyone will need 1 week of training.
All to say, Disney needs to know what is covered, and what might not be able to reopen. It's a human resource and scheduling madness.


----------



## mhautz

WonderlandisReality said:


> I wish they would release the list of rides, attractions, hotels, and restaurants that will be open/closed. I am anxious to completely redo my plans.


Has Universal even released this information about their rides?


----------



## tcherjen

I am so glad CM’s get to return to work. DD did the CP program a few years ago. She still has close friends who are waiting on the call. My DD and her family ( husband and 2 year old) decided not to join us on this trip. A little bummed, but we’d knew ultimately making a two year comply with the requirements was not going to happen. 
( He takes off his shoes and socks, cannot imagine a mask ) I hope to find out soon on our room at FQ. I hope they will give me the opportunity to change if not open. I do not just want to be canceled.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> I posted this on the thread on the TPAS forum
> 
> I watched a zoom meeting yesterday from the hotel and restaurant union where they explained how cm will be recalled and I am now convinced we won't get a clear answer on reservations or any other operational updates until all the cast has been set and that will take weeks. I don't think we'll get answers until maybe last week of June
> They're going to start recalling full timers by seniority today, if they can't reach them, they will send letters. Then the cm has to decide if they are comfortable in returning to work or have any health issues that prevent them from doing so.
> They go down the list of ft to fill positions as needed, then they will move to part timers, same process. Since CP won't be returning until probably next year they're going to need to get cm to agree to temporarily fill those positions, some cm will have to switch positions, like from attractions to quick service. Then obviously everyone will need 1 week of training.
> All to say, Disney needs to know what is covered, and what might not be able to reopen. It's a human resource and scheduling madness.


Is it just certain lines of business who will be called today or is it other unions as well?   Thanks for the great updates.  Truly appreciated.


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> Has Universal even released this information about their rides?


The app now shows basically all the attractions will have a VL system. What we don't know is how many attractions  reservations we can hold. My son is going tomorrow for TM preview and I'll be going Wednesday for AP preview, streaming from all 3 parks if anyone wants to watch


----------



## yulilin3

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Is it just certain lines of business who will be called today or is it other unions as well?   Thanks for the great updates.  Truly appreciated.


all Unions have the same agreement, the calls for everyone FT will start today


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> all Unions have the same agreement, the calls for everyone FT will start today


Thank you


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they’ll get a chance to buy tickets when the public can buy tickets.



But by then, it’ll be too late. Even if theres very little demand compared to usual, the capacity is going to fill up almost immediately. I dont anticipate reservation availability at any park making it past the Resort Guests w/Tickets, Non Resort w/Tickets, and AP holders stage of the reservations.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> But by then, it’ll be too late. Even if theres very little demand compared to usual, the capacity is going to fill up almost immediately. I dont anticipate reservation availability at any park making it past the Resort Guests w/Tickets, Non Resort w/Tickets, and AP holders stage of the reservations.



agreed. I expect in the phasing resort without tickets will be above gp but after everybody with tickets and initially likely won’t get to that phase.

parties with a mix of people with and without Tickets are definitely in a bad spot.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> agreed. I expect in the phasing resort without tickets will be above gp but after everybody with tickets and initially likely won’t get to that phase.
> 
> parties with a mix of people with and without Tickets are definitely in a bad spot.



They gotta do what they gotta do to reduce capacity vs demand where they need to, whether its resorts, parks, or both. I understand the premise of what they’re doing, I just think they’re underselling the amount of people that dont buy tickets before a trip. Or maybe they’re not and are doing exactly what they intended. 

I dont think any of the parks will have any capacity opening’s past the “first come” stage until the fall, at the earliest. Maybe I’m wrong in assuming the demand is much higher than people believe it will be, but I personally dont think it’s difficult to find ~60-65k (assuming each park is at 20% of the parks rumored max capacity) people per day that are in that “first come, first serve” bracket


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I posted this on the thread on the TPAS forum
> 
> I watched a zoom meeting yesterday from the hotel and restaurant union where they explained how cm will be recalled and I am now convinced we won't get a clear answer on reservations or any other operational updates until all the cast has been set and that will take weeks. I don't think we'll get answers until maybe last week of June
> They're going to start recalling full timers by seniority today, if they can't reach them, they will send letters. Then the cm has to decide if they are comfortable in returning to work or have any health issues that prevent them from doing so.
> They go down the list of ft to fill positions as needed, then they will move to part timers, same process. Since CP won't be returning until probably next year they're going to need to get cm to agree to temporarily fill those positions, some cm will have to switch positions, like from attractions to quick service. Then obviously everyone will need 1 week of training.
> All to say, Disney needs to know what is covered, and what might not be able to reopen. It's a human resource and scheduling madness.


That's a really good point. How can they know how much they can even offer to reopen until they know how many CM are still wanting to return to work and feel it is safe to do so.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> The app now shows basically all the attractions will have a VL system. What we don't know is how many attractions  reservations we can hold. My son is going tomorrow for TM preview and I'll be going Wednesday for AP preview, streaming from all 3 parks if anyone wants to watch


That's going to be interesting to watch, potentially a lot more interesting than watching citywalk/springs reopening was.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> forget the script. I want to know if anybody has talked to Sven for the real insude info?



Forget Sven, someone else accurately predicted the opening date.   All that time I spent following the insiders and there it was.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257490315247792131

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265671473450094594


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> They gotta do what they gotta do to reduce capacity vs demand where they need to, whether its resorts, parks, or both. I understand the premise of what they’re doing, I just think they’re underselling the amount of people that dont buy tickets before a trip. Or maybe they’re not and are doing exactly what they intended.
> 
> I dont think any of the parks will have any capacity opening’s past the “first come” stage until the fall, at the earliest. Maybe I’m wrong in assuming the demand is much higher than people believe it will be, but I personally dont think it’s difficult to find ~60-65k (assuming each park is at 20% of the parks rumored max capacity) people per day that are in that “first come, first serve” bracket



agreed but the thing is no matter how they do the priority system of reservations somebody will not be happy. I think we agree onsite with tickets is first. Who is second? You can make arguments for passes being second and for offsite with dated tickets being second and even onsite without tickets being second. However they are going to have to pick one to be second and people not in that group will argue they should have been.

with limited slots there is no way to make everybody happy And I feel for people who are going to be left out.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> agreed but the thing is no matter how they do the priority system of reservations somebody will not be happy. I think we agree onsite with tickets is first. Who is second? You can make arguments for passes being second and for offsite with dated tickets being second and even onsite without tickets being second. However they are going to have to pick one to be second and people not in that group will argue they should have been.
> 
> with limited slots there is no way to make everybody happy And I feel for people who are going to be left out.



Absolutely. There will never be a 100% satisfaction rate in regards to Disney. Didn’t take this situation to know that. I do think onsite w/tickets are first, I dont think thats arguable tbh. But as you said, who goes next could be argued by almost any other situation. But we dont know what will come of the AP situation. If Disney is supposedly going to “make it right” for those holders, I wouldnt be surprised if straight AP holders are lower on the totem pole. I think its safe to say they’re basically going to be getting into the parks for free at the start, the same way Shanghai AP holders are currently. But if they cant even make reservations because they’re low on the totem pole, then whats the point of having “free” entrance if you’re not getting in the parks? I guess if AP holders are told in advance what Disney is going to do for them and its generous enough, they might be able to get away with putting them towards the bottom of the priority list. But again, they could offer AP holders a 5 year extension and there would be people that would rather be able to go just the 1st day they’re re-open


----------



## EveDallas

Mit88 said:


> I’m not exactly sure theyre “more strict”. Having you put belongings in a locker isnt being strict. Just like Disney allowing you to bring stuff on rides isnt being lenient. If anything I think lockers, outside of Waterparks are tacky and purely there as a money grab. Who’s loose change is falling out of their pockets on MIB? Is Disney more strict not having smoking sections in their parks anymore while Universal still allows it? And I’m not talking about rule breakers that smoke in Disney parks, the majority walk out the gates to go smoke and come back in.
> 
> Point is, at regular times there are certain things each company is strict about, and will turn a blind eye on at times. Some they’re strict and wont tolerate. Some rules theyre both too lenient on. But I do know that this is not a typical situation in regular times. Both companies will put their foot down on this issue when it comes to the theme parks. Their shopping districts are not exactly a metric of which to assume they’re going to follow on



The lockers are free (except for the water rides which allow you to bring things on) so how is it a money grab?


----------



## mhautz

Krandor said:


> agreed but the thing is no matter how they do the priority system of reservations somebody will not be happy. I think we agree onsite with tickets is first. Who is second? You can make arguments for passes being second and for offsite with dated tickets being second and even onsite without tickets being second. However they are going to have to pick one to be second and people not in that group will argue they should have been.
> 
> with limited slots there is no way to make everybody happy And I feel for people who are going to be left out.


I kind of feel like given all that has happened, Disney "needs" guests that fit two requirements right now, 1. They have already shown serious intent to go even in light of what's happening, and 2. They are flexible.  A lot of the changes are going to weed out people who don't meet these criteria and I don't think that's a bad thing while capacity will be so limited.  If you hadn't put your money where your mouth is up until now, I think it's perfectly fair that you get excluded in the beginning.  If you were hedging your bets, then you acknowledged you might come out empty.  Sorry, not meaning to sound harsh.  It still all sucks, but nowadays, that's the normal, isn't it?

Still, Disney World will be there in the future and whether I go in July or 2022, it may be different, but that doesn't mean it won't still be magical.


----------



## jlwhitney

EveDallas said:


> The lockers are free (except for the water rides which allow you to bring things on) so how is it a money grab?



It is only the small ones, many people get stuck paying for the bigger ones due to the refill mugs they sell or needing a larger bag for various reasons.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> They gotta do what they gotta do to reduce capacity vs demand where they need to, whether its resorts, parks, or both. I understand the premise of what they’re doing, I just think they’re underselling the amount of people that dont buy tickets before a trip. Or maybe they’re not and are doing exactly what they intended.
> 
> I dont think any of the parks will have any capacity opening’s past the “first come” stage until the fall, at the earliest. Maybe I’m wrong in assuming the demand is much higher than people believe it will be, but I personally dont think it’s difficult to find ~60-65k (assuming each park is at 20% of the parks rumored max capacity) people per day that are in that “first come, first serve” bracket


I think they’ll be crushed for a couple weeks as their lowest capacity meets highest demand but I think they’ll find stability after as capacity ramps and demand slows (the initial blogger rush will be done and a good chunk of local APs will decide one day was enough of that limited offerings nonsense in the FL weather  )

Another thing I hadn’t thought through- people won’t be waiting for rides in AC... some lines are outside but some have a decent chunk of waiting inside air conditioned buildings. That’s not gonna happen for nearly as long with a VQ so little AC line waiting, limited/no indoor shows- yikes. People are going to be far more overheated than normal + a lot of the normal cool down breaks folks take won’t be available...


----------



## EveDallas

jlwhitney said:


> It is only the small ones, many people get stuck paying for the bigger ones due to the refill mugs they sell or needing a larger bag for various reasons.



Well if you chose to pay for a larger locker that's on you. It's not a money grab if they provide the smaller lockers for free.


----------



## DavidHobart

andyman8 said:


> Disney owns and operates 33,000 hotel rooms on WDW property (this doesn’t include any non-Disney branded hotels) with an average occupancy (pre-pandemic at least; not sure if that changes) of 3 guests.


Source? You can figure out from p 51 of the last 10-Q that Disney had about 26,700 rooms available per night in total at WDW *AND* DLR. Using 25k for WDW, at 85% capacity utilization, and 80% in the parks in a day, and 3 people per occupied room, you get about 50k people per day in the parks from the WDW owned and operated.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they’ll be crushed for a couple weeks as their lowest capacity meets highest demand but I think they’ll find stability after as capacity ramps and demand slows (the initial blogger rush will be done and a good chunk of local APs will decide one day was enough of that limited offerings nonsense in the FL weather  )
> 
> Another thing I hadn’t thought through- people won’t be waiting for rides in AC... some lines are outside but some have a decent chunk of waiting inside air conditioned buildings. That’s not gonna happen for nearly as long with a VQ so little AC line waiting, limited/no indoor shows- yikes. People are going to be far more overheated than normal + a lot of the normal cool down breaks folks take won’t be available...



yeah if wod is any indication they’ll be slammed on day 1 and likeky week 1 then things will drop off a lot On the demand side of things.


----------



## Mit88

EveDallas said:


> Well if you chose to pay for a larger locker that's on you. It's not a money grab if they provide the smaller lockers for free.



If you cant fit larger objects into a free locker because they’re not allowed on Men in Black, its a money grab. They make the small lockers so small for a reason. They’re giving you the sense that they’re helping you out by providing free lockers, but they know that most people that have items on them that cant go on their designated rides wont fit in the small lockers, hence why they charge money for the large lockers


----------



## jlwhitney

EveDallas said:


> Well if you chose to pay for a larger locker that's on you. It's not a money grab if they provide the smaller lockers for free.



You can say it is because they use to have the larger ones free also.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> If you cant fit larger objects into a free locker because they’re not allowed on Men in Black, its a money grab. They make the small lockers so small for a reason. They’re giving you the sense that they’re helping you out by providing free lockers, but they know that most people that have items on them that cant go on their designated rides wont fit in the small lockers, hence why they charge money for the large lockers



I agree. And the larger ones use to be free as well.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> yeah if wod is any indication they’ll be slammed on day 1 and likeky week 1 then things will drop off a lot On the demand side of things.



I think the first week will be impossible to get in, probably even tough for everyone at the top of the totem pole. But we’re likely talking about what is usually an average day at MK being the full capacity for all 4 parks combined. 60k people is not that many. I think every day will be filled to capacity at every park for the first few months


----------



## EveDallas

Mit88 said:


> If you cant fit larger objects into a free locker because they’re not allowed on Men in Black, its a money grab. They make the small lockers so small for a reason. They’re giving you the sense that they’re helping you out by providing free lockers, but they know that most people that have items on them that cant go on their designated rides wont fit in the small lockers, hence why they charge money for the large lockers



I've never had a problem with the small lockers and see lots of people using them so it must work for a good majority of people.


----------



## pixieprincess925

EveDallas said:


> Well if you chose to pay for a larger locker that's on you. It's not a money grab if they provide the smaller lockers for free.


I would agree, except they sell those Harry Potter wands that don't fit in the small lockers....

Anyhow, this is a WDW discussion. Let's please move any UO chat to a different thread


----------



## EveDallas

jlwhitney said:


> You can say it is because they use to have the larger ones free also.


You see it your way and I see it mine. Different opinions.


----------



## EveDallas

pixieprincess925 said:


> I would agree, except they sell those Harry Potter wands that don't fit in the small lockers....
> 
> Anyhow, this is a WDW discussion. Let's please move any UO chat to a different thread



Lots of Universal talk in this thread and I haven't seen admins complain. If that happens, I will certainly abide by their wishes.


----------



## andyman8

DavidHobart said:


> Source? You can figure out from p 51 of the last 10-Q that Disney had about 26,700 rooms available per night in total at WDW *AND* DLR. Using 25k for WDW, at 85% capacity utilization, and 80% in the parks in a day, and 3 people per occupied room, you get about 50k people per day in the parks from the WDW owned and operated.


Go online, look up each hotel’s total rooms (you can find them on the press site, fan sites, and even Wikipedia if you’re lazy), and calculate it yourself. At one point, Disney even had this phrase (about 33,000 hotel rooms and villas) on their press site.

Also, I believe the number you’re reference is the average amount of occupied rooms. It also might not include DVC rooms, as Disney doesn’t consider those hotel rooms technically. They usually refer to DVC rooms as “units.” There is no way that number would be possible for both WDW and DLR.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> I think the first week will be impossible to get in, probably even tough for everyone at the top of the totem pole. But we’re likely talking about what is usually an average day at MK being the full capacity for all 4 parks combined. 60k people is not that many. I think every day will be filled to capacity at every park for the first few months


I think it's another reason why they're doing the AP preview.  If Ap's can get in before they officially open it will help with the load.  Yes I"m sure the Vloggers will still try to get in on opening day but it should deter others.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

DavidHobart said:


> Source? You can figure out from p 51 of the last 10-Q that Disney had about 26,700 rooms available per night in total at WDW *AND* DLR. Using 25k for WDW, at 85% capacity utilization, and 80% in the parks in a day, and 3 people per occupied room, you get about 50k people per day in the parks from the WDW owned and operated.



Was this inclusive of DVC, which may not show as rooms available?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Today's schedule page on the HUB changed,  they have all 3 US properties,  cm need to click on WDW and it takes to another page that basically says if you have been recalled for work click here.
> FT CM are expected to start receiving calls today.
> This is my last schedule update since we were looking for that as a way to predict opening days but we already have dates.


Thank you for taking the all this time out of your days over the last couple months with the schedule updates and local experiences down there. I very much appreciated it and I know I’m not alone it that.


----------



## andyman8

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Was this inclusive of DVC, which may not show as rooms available?  Thanks for the info.


Just found the report and it does not include DVC. It may not even include FW campgrounds? It also appears to be reflecting “available” rooms, so excluding the allotment of rooms that may be kept out of service for refurb or maintenance.

Also keep in mind that DL only has about 2500 rooms.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

@yulilin3 thanks for all your Intel and being a thoughtful voice in all this craziness. Sending good vibes to your dd that her checks start to come and she gets called back to work soon.


----------



## andyman8

This may go without saying, but this came down from Union today.
https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/epco...lturally-authentic-theming-when-parks-reopen/


----------



## LSUmiss

tcherjen said:


> I am so glad CM’s get to return to work. DD did the CP program a few years ago. She still has close friends who are waiting on the call. My DD and her family ( husband and 2 year old) decided not to join us on this trip. A little bummed, but we’d knew ultimately making a two year comply with the requirements was not going to happen.
> ( He takes off his shoes and socks, cannot imagine a mask ) I hope to find out soon on our room at FQ. I hope they will give me the opportunity to change if not open. I do not just want to be canceled.


I sure hope your DD cancelled for other reasons too other then just b/c of the ridiculously absurd updated mask policy that includes 2 yr olds. DS takes his socks & shoes off constantly too so good luck with the mask. A lot of little kids will have trouble complying with keeping the mask on (probably most 9 & below). I plan to do my best to comply but will not cancel for such a ridiculous policy.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> This may go without saying, but this came down from Union today.
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/epco...lturally-authentic-theming-when-parks-reopen/



As long as Disney doesn’t get any ideas of making this permanent, I’m onboard with this, and have been since it was rumored a few weeks ago


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> I sure hope your DD cancelled for other reasons too other then just b/c of the ridiculously absurd updated mask policy that includes 2 yr olds. DS takes his socks & shoes off constantly too so good luck with the mask. A lot of little kids will have trouble complying with keeping the mask on (probably most 9 & below). I plan to do my best to comply but will not cancel for such a ridiculous policy.



You can call the policy ridiculous, but if you go, would you be upset if one of the CMs asked your son to either keep his mask on or leave the park?


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> As long as Disney doesn’t get any ideas of making this permanent, I’m onboard with this, and have been since it was rumored a few weeks ago


It won’t be permanent as long as those CMs are in a Union and require certain benefits. Much cheaper to have Disney International Programs participants do it lol


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> This may go without saying, but this came down from Union today.
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/epco...lturally-authentic-theming-when-parks-reopen/



unfortunste but expected. Hopefully they’ll be able to shift back to cultural representatives quickly. Just a necessary evil for now.


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> You can call the policy ridiculous, but if you go, would you be upset if one of the CMs asked your son to either keep his mask on or leave the park?


No b/c I wouldn’t refuse to try to keep the mask on. He also just turned 2 so it’s not obvious that he is 2. So I doubt anyone would even approach us since under 2 doesn’t have to wear them. But, they’re going to have to do better than that to weed us out. I’ll take a 35% offer to reschedule at a later date. They got themselves in this predicament with capacity but allowing ppl to continue to book when they knew they wouldn’t be open.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Chatted with CM and nothing new in the script yet, but I did try to get clarification about what we have speculated:
You
at 10:43, May 31:


Since we have resort reservations later this year but have not yet re-purchased annual passes, will we be able to make park reservations when the new system is enacted?  Thank you

Sally
at 10:45, May 31:
I'm glad to hear you are planning a magical vacation with us! Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited as we welcome Guests back to the magic, we will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that will require all Guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on Guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold; we’ll be reaching out to these Guests soon to provide additional details. We will resume new ticket sales and hotel reservations after that period of time. Theme park reservations will be limited due to attendance limitations and will be subject to availability. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.


You
at 10:46, May 31:


So if someone has a ticket but not a room reservation, will they be able to make park reservations?

Sally
at 10:47, May 31:
We do not know at this time, we only have the information I listed above - any other delineations are not yet available to us.


You
at 10:47, May 31:


Any idea of when you will have details?

Sally
at 10:48, May 31:
Not at this time.


You
at 10:50, May 31:


So to clarify, you will be reaching out to guests who have both resort reservations and tickets, as well as to annual passholders, sometime in the near future.  Other than that, including guests with resort reservations but no tickets as well as ticket holders with no room, information is not currently available.  Is that correct?

Sally
at 10:51, May 31:
That's correct, keep checking back for updates!


----------



## whiporee

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, I’m not sure parents are going to pull kids out of school as much this upcoming year. But who knows at this point. Maybe if absences are going to be more lenient next year out of concerns with people not being ready to put their kids in that situation they’ll just use that as an excuse to take a late Summer trip. Should be interesting how this all progresses. I know September/October have become very popular times to go down to Disney/Universal over the last couple of years



A lot of schools are going to have staggered and optional attendance this fall. That might make a trip more attractive than it had been when you were actually pulling your kids from classes.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> They got themselves in this predicament with capacity but allowing ppl to continue to book when they knew they wouldn’t be open.


Exactly. They took reservations for a time frame they were sure they weren’t going to be open and it’s biting them in the butt now. It’s one good reason for me to hang on to that last reservation I have no intention of using. They want me off the books, they’re going to have to cancel me. I’m waiting until the last possible moment to cancel. Petty and pointless? Sure, but it beats deceptive and dishonest at least.


----------



## andyman8

whiporee said:


> A lot of schools are going to have staggered and optional attendance this fall. That might make a trip more attractive than it had been when you were actually pulling your kids from classes.


Maybe. Probably make _a trip_ more attractive but not necessarily _a Disney trip_. Chances are many of the folks keeping their kids home as a precaution are also the folks who aren’t rushing back to go to a crowded theme park. That’s not even to mention the economic implications of what’s happened.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Exactly. They took reservations for a time frame they were sure they weren’t going to be open and it’s biting them in the butt now. It’s one good reason for me to hang on to that last reservation I have no intention of using. They want me off the books, they’re going to have to cancel me. Petty and pointless? Sure, but it beats deceptive and dishonest at least.


That’s how I feel. Maybe we should cancel considering all the changes, BUT, I won’t do it on my own without a better recovery offer for the future. It’s my hill to die on these days .


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I feel. Maybe we should cancel considering all the changes, BUT, I won’t do it on my own without a better recovery offer for the future. It’s my hill to die on these days .


 I got no recovery option at all for either of my cancellations other than the option of spending thousands of dollars on tickets I don’t need, but who knows, maybe they’ll decide that was, I don’t know...unfair?  A girl can always dream I guess....


----------



## whiporee

andyman8 said:


> Maybe. Probably make _a trip_ more attractive but not necessarily _a Disney trip_. Chances are many of the folks keeping their kids home as a precaution are also the folks who aren’t rushing back to go to a crowded theme park. That’s not even to mention the economic implications of what’s happened.



I don’t think a lot of us are going to have a choice about staying home. Our school district’s  preliminary plan had one day of in-person classes a week. I’d think the percentage of people going to WDW instead of school would remain constant, especially among those who could afford to do it in the first place.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Today's schedule page on the HUB changed,  they have all 3 US properties,  cm need to click on WDW and it takes to another page that basically says if you have been recalled for work click here.
> FT CM are expected to start receiving calls today.
> This is my last schedule update since we were looking for that as a way to predict opening days but we already have dates.


Your information has been such a help in a sea of rumors and questions. Thank you SO much.


----------



## andyman8

whiporee said:


> I don’t think a lot of us are going to have a choice about staying home. Our school district’s  preliminary plan had one day of in-person classes a week. I’d think the percentage of people going to WDW instead of school would remain constant, especially among those who could afford to do it in the first place.


Eh barring any sort of massive change in the capacity restrictions they’re planning to put in place, the percentage is going to have to go down.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

LSUmiss said:


> I sure hope your DD cancelled for other reasons too other then just b/c of the ridiculously absurd updated mask policy that includes 2 yr olds. DS takes his socks & shoes off constantly too so good luck with the mask. A lot of little kids will have trouble complying with keeping the mask on (probably most 9 & below). I plan to do my best to comply but will not cancel for such a ridiculous policy.


I too think the policy is ridiculous, but if you don’t think you can follow it you really shouldn’t go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy has been saying we’re going to be surprised how strict WDW will actually be getting in terms of enforcement.

Im super curious to see how that ends up looking.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s reel it in folks.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Remy has been saying we’re going to be surprised how strict WDW will actually be getting in terms of enforcement.
> 
> Im super curious to see how that ends up looking.



So what does that have to do with lockers? I guess I'm not familiar with whatever policy it is regarding lockers that isn't being enforced.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> So how does that affect lockers? I guess I'm not familiar with their locker policy in general.



I was referring to the always present mask debate lol. My eyes have been glazing over with the locker talk, honestly.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was referring to the always present mask debate lol. My eyes have been glazing over with the locker talk, honestly.



I am curious why it's even an issue or what it's even about? Are they implying no more bags will be allowed etc... in park? Stashed in strollers etc...?  That everything must be stored in a locker?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was referring to the always present mask debate lol. My eyes have been glazing over with the locker talk, honestly.



and lockers are not related to Disney world operations.


----------



## pasta

whiporee said:


> A lot of schools are going to have staggered and optional attendance this fall. That might make a trip more attractive than it had been when you were actually pulling your kids from classes.


What state do you live in?  I teach in CT, and everything is hypothetical at this point.  No one, not even the experts, know what the fall brings.


----------



## BorderTenny

cakebaker said:


> Exactly. They took reservations for a time frame they were sure they weren’t going to be open and it’s biting them in the butt now. It’s one good reason for me to hang on to that last reservation I have no intention of using. They want me off the books, they’re going to have to cancel me. I’m waiting until the last possible moment to cancel. Petty and pointless? Sure, but it beats deceptive and dishonest at least.


Holding on to a reservation you have no intention of using _is_ being deceptive and dishonest.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> and lockers are not related to Disney world operations.



I guess I can see where they  related to operations if there is going to be a policy change as far as what is allowed in or not allowed in the park, forcing the use of lockers. Which is about the only thing I can possibly imagine there is to debate about lockers lol.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> I guess I can see where they  related to operations if there is going to be a policy change as far as what is allowed in or not allowed in the park, forcing the use of lockers. Which is about the only thing I can possibly imagine there is to debate about lockers lol.



has there even been a single rumor that was happening?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IRT schools and pulling kids, I think parents will be more reluctant to pull kids who may have done fine being pulled for a regular vacation and returning to school immediately to catch up before the pandemic, but are now struggling due to distance learning. Especially so at the beginning of the year.

That combined with August and September being pretty early to travel relative to this whole pandemic, and Disney’s own cuts and restrictions, I think we see less people being willing to pull their kids in late summer/early fall this year.


----------



## cakebaker

BorderTenny said:


> Holding on to a reservation you have no intention of using _is_ being deceptive and dishonest.


 Considering they’ve held thousands of dollars of my money for months, interest free, I don’t feel bad at all. Besides, never know, I might change my mind.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> has there even been a single rumor that was happening?



I have NO idea! That's what I was trying to ask  All I wanted to know was what the great locker debate was about and no one seems able or willing to answer lol. As I said - that was the only thing that I could possibly imagine there being to debate about it. And I was truly curious because we are a family who by necessity has to have a bag and it must stay with us. So, if there was some legitimate rumor that the policy was changing, I was curious.


----------



## mhautz

BorderTenny said:


> Holding on to a reservation you have no intention of using _is_ being deceptive and dishonest.


Disney has every right to regulate this behavior if they have an issue with it.  Frankly, if Disney wants me to get rid of the July 12th reservation I'm 97% sure we're getting rid of, then it's on them to make it 100%.  Disney doesn't "owe" me anything, but I don't "owe" them anything either.


----------



## Noah_t

runjulesrun said:


> I wish it wouldn't. I am old school and would like the line to just be the line.


I kinda agree with this but when I was there this last January if it wasn't for fast pass I don't know if I would of enjoyed the trip.  1.5 hour lineup for Peter Pan?!?!  Fast pass 15 minutes.   If they could get the lineups below half hour maybe.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Noah_t said:


> I kinda agree with this but when I was there this last January if it wasn't for fast pass I don't know if I would of enjoyed the trip.  1.5 hour lineup for Peter Pan?!?!  Fast pass 15 minutes.   If they could get the lineups below half hour maybe.



The argument can be made that Fastpass makes the standby lines longer, given that they have to stop the standby lines frequently to board FP.


----------



## skeeter31

Noah_t said:


> I kinda agree with this but when I was there this last January if it wasn't for fast pass I don't know if I would of enjoyed the trip.  1.5 hour lineup for Peter Pan?!?!  Fast pass 15 minutes.   If they could get the lineups below half hour maybe.


But usually the standby lines are worse when there’s FP, as the FP line gets priority and standby will wait longer. If when the parks reopen there is no FP, as most of us are opining, the standby lines should move much faster.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> But usually the standby lines are worse when there’s FP, as the FP line gets priority and standby will wait longer. If when the parks reopen there is no FP, as most of us are opining, the standby lines should move much faster.



I wonder if they’ve got a formula for keeping loading as close to the order people entered the queue when they’re still using both FP and SB queues, since FP queues are shorter and more direct in most cases. It’ll be like flipping the old ratio.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they’ve got a formula for keeping loading as close to the order people entered the queue when they’re still using both FP and SB queues, since FP queues are shorter and more direct in most cases. It’ll be like flipping the old ratio.



you’d need a cm out front of the ride directing people to one line then the other To try to keep number of people even.


----------



## runjulesrun

Noah_t said:


> I kinda agree with this but when I was there this last January if it wasn't for fast pass I don't know if I would of enjoyed the trip.  1.5 hour lineup for Peter Pan?!?!  Fast pass 15 minutes.   If they could get the lineups below half hour maybe.


Yes but the reason the standby line is so long is because of all the Fastpasses walking in and boarding ahead of the standby line. The line would move much faster without stopping to wait for Fastpasses.


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they’ve got a formula for keeping loading as close to the order people entered the queue when they’re still using both FP and SB queues, since FP queues are shorter and more direct in most cases. It’ll be like flipping the old ratio.


Maybe I'm picturing them wrong, but don't a lot of FP+ queues have points where they meet the regular queue?  Some might be completely separate, but I think a lot of them would just be used to add real estate to one single line.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> has there even been a single rumor that was happening?


No



mshanson3121 said:


> I have NO idea! That's what I was trying to ask  All I wanted to know was what the great locker debate was about and no one seems able or willing to answer lol. As I said - that was the only thing that I could possibly imagine there being to debate about it. And I was truly curious because we are a family who by necessity has to have a bag and it must stay with us. So, if there was some legitimate rumor that the policy was changing, I was curious.


No. It’s a policy at UO that somehow made its way into this discussion.


----------



## KrissyD715

We know they’re not doing the early hours for the hotel. What about the ticketed early morning magic?


----------



## xuxa777

skeeter31 said:


> I think rides and attractions may be a fluid situation. You may got a park one day and something like Buzz may be operating, but then it could be closed the next day. So I don’t think we’ll ever get a complete list of rides and attractions.
> 
> As for restaurants and hotels, it’s coming. We’re still over a month from the park opening. Give them some time. You’re not going to be able to make reservations for dining for a while anyway until the new system is operational.


 To be honest that is like a normal day lately with ride shutdowns


----------



## cakebaker

KrissyD715 said:


> We know they’re not doing the early hours for the hotel. What about the ticketed early morning magic?


Pretty sure those are gone.


----------



## gottalovepluto

whiporee said:


> A lot of schools are going to have staggered and optional attendance this fall. That might make a trip more attractive than it had been when you were actually pulling your kids from classes.


I doubt many schools will make online attendance and the turning in of homework optional as well. Can you imagine online schooling a kid while at WDW? Parents across America are tearing their hair out trying to do that from home. Zoom that Science class from the hotel room when the kid wants to play in WDW?


----------



## Eric Smith

KrissyD715 said:


> We know they’re not doing the early hours for the hotel. What about the ticketed early morning magic?


I’d be shocked if there are any before or after hours events for a long time.  I think the Christmas Party could be the first after hours event to come back.


----------



## mhautz

KrissyD715 said:


> We know they’re not doing the early hours for the hotel. What about the ticketed early morning magic?



They're still listed on the calendar and have not technically been addressed.  But I agree that they are most definitely gone.  If for no other reason but those are not hard ticket events so you'd have the logisitics of needing a reservation for that park.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I doubt many schools will make online attendance and the turning in of homework optional as well. Can you imagine online schooling a kid while at WDW? Parents across America are tearing their hair out trying to do that from home. Zoom that Science class from the hotel room when the kid wants to play in WDW?



thst might be a bit of a distraction.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> Maybe I'm picturing them wrong, but don't a lot of FP+ queues have points where they meet the regular queue?  Some might be completely separate, but I think a lot of them would just be used to add real estate to one single line.



All (most?) merge but wouldn’t be holding the same amount on each side.

Peter Pan for example has a way shorter FP line than SB line, so if they’re using both sides they’d have to almost reverse the normal ratio at the merge point. Some attractions don’t have that issue, I think the length of Soarin’ FP and SB are the same before the merge, for example. I’m sure they’ve got it figured out but just a random thought I had about logistics.

At least it isn’t lockers


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> To be honest that is like a normal day lately with ride shutdowns



I vaguely remember a day somewhat recently where all the MK mountains went down together


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> All (most?) merge but wouldn’t be holding the same amount on each side.
> 
> Peter Pan for example has a way shorter FP line than SB line, so if they’re using both sides they’d have to almost reverse the normal ratio at the merge point. Some attractions don’t have that issue, I think the length of Soarin’ FP and SB are the same before the merge, for example. I’m sure they’ve got it figured out but just a random thought I had about logistics.
> 
> At least it isn’t lockers


Oh I guess i meant more like using the FP+ line as a switchback.  You go through that line and at some point go backwards through part of the regular line.  Many of the attractions queues are intentionally mazelike to accommodate various lengths, so I would think they could be combined in such a way.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> All (most?) merge but wouldn’t be holding the same amount on each side.
> 
> Peter Pan for example has a way shorter FP line than SB line, so if they’re using both sides they’d have to almost reverse the normal ratio at the merge point. Some attractions don’t have that issue, I think the length of Soarin’ FP and SB are the same before the merge, for example. I’m sure they’ve got it figured out but just a random thought I had about logistics.
> 
> At least it isn’t lockers



it will be different for each queue. Some they may be able to take care of with how they setup the chains. Others will have to be two separate lines.

either way almost have to have a cm at entrance to get the right ratio down each and then at merge get them back in. Won’t be easy but doable.

and yes no lockers, m-word or temp Scans.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> Oh I guess i meant more like using the FP+ line as a switchback.  You go through that line and at some point go backwards through part of the regular line.  Many of the attractions queues are intentionally mazelike to accommodate various lengths, so I would think they could be combined in such a way.



Oh you think they’re going to reconfigure it all and just use the space? I assumed they were just going to be keeping the lines as is and merge them accordingly.


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> Oh I guess i meant more like using the FP+ line as a switchback.  You go through that line and at some point go backwards through part of the regular line.  Many of the attractions queues are intentionally mazelike to accommodate various lengths, so I would think they could be combined in such a way.



it will depend on the ride. Some you could do it like that and some not.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

That really long FoP fastpass queue is about to pay off.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I vaguely remember a day somewhat recently where all the MK mountains went down together



MK had some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof


----------



## Violetspider

mhautz said:


> Oh I guess i meant more like using the FP+ line as a switchback.  You go through that line and at some point go backwards through part of the regular line.  Many of the attractions queues are intentionally mazelike to accommodate various lengths, so I would think they could be combined in such a way.


That's what I think they have in mind. They are probably making some "stanchion" changes to incorporate the FP lines into the standby lines i.e. one really long line where they can foster social distancing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> MK has some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof



HOW HAVE I FORGOTTEN ALL ABOUT THE JUNGLE CRUISE INCIDENT?!?

As long as masks stay dry should that occur again.


----------



## Violetspider

SaintsManiac said:


> MK has some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof


I think it began back when Maleficent caught fire.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> I’d be shocked if there are any before or after hours events for a long time.  I think the Christmas Party could be the first after hours event to come back.


I think there is a different appeal now. Instead of fireworks, parades, & characters as the appeal, it’s guaranteed nighttime access to MK for X number of hours.


----------



## KittyKitty

My vision is FP line will be closed if Disney can't integrate it with S/B line.


----------



## DavidHobart

andyman8 said:


> Go online, look up each hotel’s total rooms (you can find them on the press site, fan sites, and even Wikipedia if you’re lazy), and calculate it yourself. At one point, Disney even had this phrase (about 33,000 hotel rooms and villas) on their press site.
> 
> Also, I believe the number you’re reference is the average amount of occupied rooms. It also might not include DVC rooms, as Disney doesn’t consider those hotel rooms technically. They usually refer to DVC rooms as “units.” There is no way that number would be possible for both WDW and DLR.


In other words, you don't have a source.  

If you do the work you suggest, but do it well, you will find on the order or 10,428 value rooms, ~6,507 mods excluding the cabins (most get this wrong by forgetting the changes at CB and CSR, I still have not found a source I trust on the net change at CSR), and about 4950 deluxes--many get this wrong by forgetting to take out half of the old WL for CC, etc.

These sum to about 21,900.  SO you think the Fort and WDW DVC have 11,000 rentable spaces among them?


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> MK has some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof



ah yes the simpler days of people stressing out about getting a boarding group not stressing out about being able to enter the park at all


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DavidHobart said:


> In other words, you don't have a source.
> 
> If you do the work you suggest, but do it well, you will find on the order or 10,428 value rooms, ~6,507 mods excluding the cabins (most get this wrong by forgetting the changes at CB and CSR, I still have not found a source I trust on the net change at CSR), and about 4950 deluxes--many get this wrong by forgetting to take out half of the old WL for CC, etc.
> 
> These sum to about 21,900.  SO you think the Fort and WDW DVC have 11,000 rentable spaces among them?



I believe DVC has approximately 6,000 villas at WDW, ranging from studio to 3br grand villa. Someone did the math on the DVC board a while back but can‘t find it.


----------



## andyman8

DavidHobart said:


> In other words, you don't have a source.
> 
> If you do the work you suggest, but do it well, you will find on the order or 10,428 value rooms, ~6,507 mods excluding the cabins (most get this wrong by forgetting the changes at CB and CSR, I still have not found a source I trust on the net change at CSR), and about 4950 deluxes--many get this wrong by forgetting to take out half of the old WL for CC, etc.
> 
> These sum to about 21,900.  SO you think the Fort and WDW DVC have 11,000 rentable spaces among them?


There's no reason to get unnecessarily aggressive over hotel numbers. I'm providing the information I have. I think most posters here would agree that any sort of hostility is not productive or helpful. Before you accuse me of not having a source, here's the official info. This come directly from Disney Media Relations.


> *Total number of guestrooms at Walt Disney World Resort – more than 30,000 ****
> 
> Number of Disney owned/operated guestrooms – nearly 24,000
> 
> Number of Disney Vacation Club units – 3,293 (2-bedroom equivalents)
> 
> Number of campsites at Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground – 799



https://wdwnews.com/fact-sheets/2018/06/01/walt-disney-world-resort-hotels-fact-sheet/
ETA: This number includes all guest rooms that would be eligible for FP+/EMH benefits, and Disney has said those hotels would be included as "onsite hotels."


----------



## mhautz

DavidHobart said:


> In other words, you don't have a source.
> 
> If you do the work you suggest, but do it well, you will find on the order or 10,428 value rooms, ~6,507 mods excluding the cabins (most get this wrong by forgetting the changes at CB and CSR, I still have not found a source I trust on the net change at CSR), and about 4950 deluxes--many get this wrong by forgetting to take out half of the old WL for CC, etc.
> 
> These sum to about 21,900.  SO you think the Fort and WDW DVC have 11,000 rentable spaces among them?


I've often seen the quote about 30,000+ rooms at Disney, but you might be right.  Using the numbers on TouringPlans (which I'm not claiming is 100% accurate but I think is a decent reference), there are approximately 36000 rooms "onsite", but that number includes things such as Disney Springs and other hotels not run by Disney.  That's where that number probably comes from.  There's about 28,000 Disney-run hotel and DVC rooms, so any 30,000 plus number must be referring to those other onsite hotels.


----------



## Pksmom03

Does anyone remember how close Ratatouille was to being finished? With the MDE showing Spaceship Earth in the refurbishment section, Epcot could really use this ride being open asap.


----------



## andyman8

mhautz said:


> I've often seen the quote about 30,000+ rooms at Disney, but you might be right.  Using the numbers on TouringPlans (which I'm not claiming is 100% accurate but I think is a decent reference), there are approximately 36000 rooms "onsite", but that number includes things such as Disney Springs and other hotels not run by Disney.  That's where that number probably comes from.  There's about 28,000 Disney-run hotel and DVC rooms, so any 30,000 plus number must be referring to those other onsite hotels.


Yes but those other onsite hotels (the “official” ones are all DS ones, Four Seasons, SoG, Swan, Dolphin, Hilton BC, and WA Orlando) included in this number also all get the same FP+ and EMH benefits. On this thread, it’s been pointed out that Disney plans to extend this priority access to guests of those hotels. Therefore, we can’t discount them.

ETA: Specifically from KTP: “According to other reports that received confirmation from Disney sources, these Guests will be included in the priority access to the reservation system.”


----------



## Pksmom03

Also, I got the tickets I bought from UT to connect to my MDE account. Don’t know if that will help me get a reservation sooner or not but I thought I would at least try again at this point.


----------



## zemmer

I wonder how they can accommodate DAS if they’re utilizing both FP and SB areas as SB lines.


----------



## cristen72

Pksmom03 said:


> Also, I got the tickets I bought from UT to connect to my MDE account. Don’t know if that will help me get a reservation sooner or not but I thought I would at least try again at this point.



I’m trying this too.  Ordered today with 2 day shipping.  Should be here Wednesday, so I’m crossing my fingers I can add them that day.


----------



## mhautz

andyman8 said:


> Yes but those other onsite hotels (the “official” ones are all DS ones, Four Seasons, SoG, Swan, Dolphin, Hilton BC, and WA Orlando) included in this number also all get the same FP+ and EMH benefits. On this thread, it’s been pointed out that Disney plans to extend this priority access to guests of those hotels. Therefore, we can’t discount them.


Oh I agree.  There was just a lot of "debate" about number of rooms, so just wanted to help explain where differing numbers come from.  

I will say, though, do we have any indication that the advanced access to the reservation system, which is the main reason for this talk, will actually apply to these hotels?  I don't think this is guaranteed.


----------



## andyman8

mhautz said:


> Oh I agree.  There was just a lot of "debate" about number of rooms, so just wanted to help explain where differing numbers come from.
> 
> I will say, though, do we have any indication that the advanced access to the reservation system, which is the main reason for this talk, will actually apply to these hotels?  I don't think this is guaranteed.


From Kenny the Pirate: “According to other reports that received confirmation from Disney sources, these Guests will be included in the priority access to the reservation system.”

Remember that Disney/Walt Disney Travel has agreements in place with those hotels to sell vacation packages that they at least have to honor through the end of the year.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

zemmer said:


> I wonder how they can accommodate DAS if they’re utilizing both FP and SB areas as SB lines.



Also interested in this answer but then again if virtual queues are widespread it becomes a moot point


----------



## mhautz

WonderlandisReality said:


> Also interested in this answer but then again if virtual queues are widespread it becomes a moot point


Yeah, I was kind of thinking virtual queues could just work like DAS and problem solved.


----------



## Janet McDonald

My daughters dance group was scheduled to perform there mid June. Coming from Arkansas there were approximately 225 (dancers and their families and friends) of coming in our group that would not have ordinarily been at Disney. We were one performance in one 30 minute slot where there were 5-6 performances per day from different groups. There are other ways that Disney gets people there such as pageants, sports competition, and other people things I have never heard of. All of these things of course are axed. I have to believe that this will reduce the amount of people there greatly as well. I’m sure I’m wrong and someone with more knowledge than me will be able to educate but I just can’t believe that the demand will be there even close to a normal summer. I’m probably just grasping at this to make me feel better that I will be able to get in on my July 15-23 dates.


----------



## andyman8

Janet McDonald said:


> My daughters dance group was scheduled to perform there mid June. Coming from Arkansas there were approximately 225 (dancers and their families and friends) of coming in our group that would not have ordinarily been at Disney. We were one performance in one 30 minute slot where there were 5-6 performances per day from different groups. There are other ways that Disney gets people there such as pageants, sports competition, and other people things I have never heard of. All of these things of course are axed. I have to believe that this will reduce the amount of people there greatly as well. I’m sure I’m wrong and someone with more knowledge than me will be able to educate but I just can’t believe that the demand will be there even close to a normal summer. I’m probably just grasping at this to make me feel better that I will be able to get in on my July 15-23 dates.


Yes, this is how they plan to consolidate the All-Stars. Sports groups, youth groups, international tour groups are all going to be canceled.


----------



## MrsSmith07

DavidHobart said:


> In other words, you don't have a source.
> 
> If you do the work you suggest, but do it well, you will find on the order or 10,428 value rooms, ~6,507 mods excluding the cabins (most get this wrong by forgetting the changes at CB and CSR, I still have not found a source I trust on the net change at CSR), and about 4950 deluxes--many get this wrong by forgetting to take out half of the old WL for CC, etc.
> 
> These sum to about 21,900.  SO you think the Fort and WDW DVC have 11,000 rentable spaces among them?



These are the totals rooms per Touring Plans. Only issue is they don't list out Polynesian Villas, so I'm assuming those rooms are included in the Poly resort #'s. I included the not Disney owned that Touring plans covered, but I know there are more than those 3. ETA - I type too slow, and others have already covered, sorry!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Janet McDonald said:


> My daughters dance group was scheduled to perform there mid June. Coming from Arkansas there were approximately 225 (dancers and their families and friends) of coming in our group that would not have ordinarily been at Disney. We were one performance in one 30 minute slot where there were 5-6 performances per day from different groups. There are other ways that Disney gets people there such as pageants, sports competition, and other people things I have never heard of. All of these things of course are axed. I have to believe that this will reduce the amount of people there greatly as well. I’m sure I’m wrong and someone with more knowledge than me will be able to educate but I just can’t believe that the demand will be there even close to a normal summer. I’m probably just grasping at this to make me feel better that I will be able to get in on my July 15-23 dates.


I really don't think those with hotel reservations will have too much of a problem getting into a park.  Hotels are going to be pretty empty I think.  I know there were a decent amount of people that had resevations before the announcement but the majority I've seen say they'll be canceling.


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> I really don't think those with hotel reservations will have too much of a problem getting into a park.  Hotels are going to be pretty empty I think.  I know there were a decent amount of people that had resevations before the announcement but the majority I've seen say they'll be canceling.


Correct and with the closing of resorts and consolidation to the open resorts, I’m thinking resort guests will be able to reserve parks days easily. The first week will be rough with bloggers, but after that it’s going to quiet down drastically.


----------



## TomServo27

MrsSmith07 said:


> These are the totals rooms per Touring Plans. Only issue is they don't list out Polynesian Villas, so I'm assuming those rooms are included in the Poly resort #'s. I included the not Disney owned that Touring plans covered, but I know there are more than those 3. ETA - I type too slow, and others have already covered, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 498185


I don’t see AoA on that list.


----------



## MrsSmith07

TomServo27 said:


> I don’t see AoA on that list.



my bad, was trying to put in a list so quickly that I skipped that one. It's on this one. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## DebbieB

chicagoshannon said:


> I really don't think those with hotel reservations will have too much of a problem getting into a park.  Hotels are going to be pretty empty I think.  I know there were a decent amount of people that had resevations before the announcement but the majority I've seen say they'll be canceling.



I had looked in the DVC reservation system about a week ago before the announcement and July and forward were pretty full.   I looked at it last night and July and August now have a lot of availability, especially the larger rooms.   So that reflects the number of DVC people cancelling.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> I’d be shocked if there are any before or after hours events for a long time.  I think the Christmas Party could be the first after hours event to come back.


MNSSHP tickets are still good! Fingers crossed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> Correct and with the closing of resorts and consolidation to the open resorts, I’m thinking resort guests will be able to reserve parks days easily. The first week will be rough with bloggers, but after that it’s going to quiet down drastically.


yep.  So glad Disney stopped reservations after the announcement or the Vloggers would have all booked rooms.  lol  I do worry about those of us booked in September and beyond.  We don't know how long they'll let those booked, book before others.  THe capacity of the parks will go up so the may decide to just let everyone book.

I do wish they were doing it more like Universal with guaranteeing all those with hotel reservations admittance.  They could then let everyone else sign up for a day.  Really hoping for regular capacity by next April when our off property stay is (and we'll have AP's so will have limited ability to book days)


----------



## chicagoshannon

DebbieB said:


> I had looked in the DVC reservation system about a week ago before the announcement and July and forward were pretty full.   I looked at it last night and July and August now have a lot of availability, especially the larger rooms.   So that reflects the number of DVC people cancelling.


yep my waitlist for BCV came through for September for a studio.  Hard to imagine that in a normal Food and Wine time.


----------



## mhautz

DebbieB said:


> I had looked in the DVC reservation system about a week ago before the announcement and July and forward were pretty full.   I looked at it last night and July and August now have a lot of availability, especially the larger rooms.   So that reflects the number of DVC people cancelling.


I actually find that surprising.  If there were actual "pent up demand", I would assume it would reflect in DVC where there's a "use it or lose it" concern.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

*Temporary modifications to our amenities:*


Restaurants and quick-service dining locations will be available in each of our Disney Resort hotels, though our menus and operating hours may be adjusted. Guests are also encouraged to use our convenient mobile order service, where available.
Members and Resort Guests are also welcome to enjoy our pools and recreation offerings, which may operate a little differently during this time.

From DVC: I know part of this is already been posted, but the fact they mentioned pools seems to be a good sign. Not to mention that this seems to confirm all partial cash DVC resorts will have both parts open.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

WonderlandisReality said:


> Also interested in this answer but then again if virtual queues are widespread it becomes a moot point


do not know for sure but I am leaning to more virtual queues so most people will be like DAS. so not sure what DAS will mean in this time


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> Also interested in this answer but then again if virtual queues are widespread it becomes a moot point


It depends on how long the wait is after you get called. If you’re still looking at a spaced out 45 min wait after the VQ, DAS will still be just as used.


----------



## indylaw99

DebbieB said:


> I had looked in the DVC reservation system about a week ago before the announcement and July and forward were pretty full.   I looked at it last night and July and August now have a lot of availability, especially the larger rooms.   So that reflects the number of DVC people cancelling.



I was just noticing the same thing. We are booked July 26 to August 3 at BWV. We had modified our early July reservation during the task force meeting last week and wer only able to get a 1 bedroom at the time. Over the last few days we were able to add a studio for every night. Now I'm looking and seeing availability for all 8 nights at over half of the DVC resorts for that week. September, October, November, and December all still seem to be very full. But July and August are both really open.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> So glad Disney stopped reservations after the announcement or the Vloggers would have all booked rooms.


 Rest assured, bloggers and vloggers most likely had many reservations to hedge their bets on opening day. Nevermind the fact that at least until the task force meeting was over, you  were still able to book. We looked for a long time once they announced the date trying to decide whether to modify our reservations to extend our trip to include more days. Then for days afterwards, you were still able to modify to a DVC or FW. 

Any blogger or vlogger who wanted a reservation, got one. I’m expecting those first few days to be crazy difficult to get into the parks, but there will be plenty of live streams to watch, I guarantee. Look at DS that first day Disney stores opened vs subsequent days.


----------



## babydoll65

MrsSmith07 said:


> my bad, was trying to put in a list so quickly that I skipped that one. It's on this one. Thank you for pointing that out.
> 
> View attachment 498187


Does that also included the 500+ rooms in the Gran Destino tower?


----------



## Janet McDonald

I mean how many bloggers/vloggers are there?  Y’all telling me that they gonna take up room space for 50,000 people?


----------



## Krandor

Janet McDonald said:


> I mean how many bloggers/vloggers are there?  Y’all telling me that they gonna take up room space for 50,000 people?



there are way way too many vbloggers


----------



## vinotinto

I posted this in the thread to track recovery offer for Free dining:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/
As you all know, Disney has eliminated the Dining Plan for now, and those of us booked with Free Dining were told we would get 35% off the room portion of our package as a new recovery offer.

My package was changed in MDE from Free Dining to: *Recovery20 Disney Resort Hotel Package *and the 35% has been applied to the room portion.

Still unsure if those of us with APs that expired during the closing (but had "active" APs at closing) will be able to be extended and whether APs will be allowed to make reservations for the entire length of stay, and if we will be able to modify this new recovery "package" to remove the tickets, or at least reduce them. But, it's certainly a start...


----------



## Janet McDonald

Krandor said:


> there are way way too many vbloggers



For real. I watch like 2.


----------



## Randy Miller

gottalovepluto said:


> I doubt many schools will make online attendance and the turning in of homework optional as well. Can you imagine online schooling a kid while at WDW? Parents across America are tearing their hair out trying to do that from home. Zoom that Science class from the hotel room when the kid wants to play in WDW?


I’m not sure how your online “schooling” is going  but our kids have No “live” classes and all assignments are posted  for several weeks out. We could easily go during the “school year”. They could do the work in the car ride Down/back home.


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> I mean how many bloggers/vloggers are there?  Y’all telling me that they gonna take up room space for 50,000 people?




IMO, the number isn’t going to be anywhere near 50k - that’s a busy park day. Maybe 20K? 

I have no idea how many there are, but there are a bunch and this event will draw more interest than maybe any other has before. It will most certainly cut into availability, regardless.

No slam intended to any of them, they have as much right to be in the parks and make reservations as anyone else. As a non- local it was fun to get to be in the parks from far away. I don’t think I’ll watch much anymore, just too depressing, but fun while it lasted!


----------



## yulilin3

Local 362 (attractions union) is having their zoom meeting tomorrow about cm recalling.  I doubt anything about operations will be released but I'll keep you posted


----------



## osufeth24

cakebaker said:


> I have no idea how many there are, but there are a bunch and this event will draw more interest than maybe any other has before. It will most certainly cut into availability, regardless.



also add in the ones who live out in Cali that come to disney world on occasion, they'll be coming too imo


----------



## Janet McDonald

So our dates are the 15th-23. With MK and AK opening the 11th my thoughts are to try and get MK on the 15th and AK on the 16th. Then Epcot on the 17th and HS on 18th. I have a resort reservation with tickets. That way I don’t have reservations for any parks until AT LEAST the third day of their opening. Hoping my chances are good.


----------



## yulilin3

Oooh the "vlogger hate" lol
I booked beginning of June and then was able to move to July 1st but out of luck for actually reopening date
There are not that many vloggers,  maybe a total of 20 to 30? And that's counting the bigger channels that will most likely get a sort of media preview. 
Im hoping to be able to go to an ap preview,  I doubt cm preview will allow any guests.  And then you bet I'll be hitting the reservation system as often as i am able to. 
It's funny cause during the MMRR media preview i was chatting with my handler about the media event hate from fans,  that we get invited to things and then we report back,  she told me it's free advertising for them,  sure they honestly spend to much money on swag and food and perks but then we're giving the new experience free advertising.  
Sorry for veering as bit ot.
So yes,  vlogger connection this Wednesday at universal,  you can watch for free on my channel


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> IMO, the number isn’t going to be anywhere near 50k - that’s a busy park day. Maybe 20K?
> 
> I have no idea how many there are, but there are a bunch and this event will draw more interest than maybe any other has before. It will most certainly cut into availability, regardless.
> 
> No slam intended to any of them, they have as much right to be in the parks and make reservations as anyone else. As a non- local it was fun to get to be in the parks from far away. I don’t think I’ll watch much anymore, just too depressing, but fun while it lasted!


Also, I assume any reservation that includes but starts before 7/11 is just going to be canceled rather than modified, so if the resorts open 7/11, you're only going to have to fight other people who have 7/11 reservations (or DVC) for first dibs on reservations.  It's likely going to take a week to reach their full (albeit reduced) occupancy.


----------



## rpb718

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> *Temporary modifications to our amenities:*
> 
> 
> Restaurants and quick-service dining locations will be available in each of our Disney Resort hotels, though our menus and operating hours may be adjusted. Guests are also encouraged to use our convenient mobile order service, where available.
> Members and Resort Guests are also welcome to enjoy our pools and recreation offerings, which may operate a little differently during this time.
> 
> From DVC: I know part of this is already been posted, but the fact they mentioned pools seems to be a good sign. Not to mention that this seems to confirm all partial cash DVC resorts will have both parts open.



I imagine all hot tubs would be closed for the foreseable future.



Janet McDonald said:


> I mean how many bloggers/vloggers are there?  Y’all telling me that they gonna take up room space for 50,000 people?



I'm not sure, but I think there's enough spread out between all Disney parks around the world for them to form a union.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> also add in the ones who live out in Cali that come to disney world on occasion, they'll be coming too imo



That bugs the hell out of me TBH. I get why they’d be doing it and it’s their livelihood, but local ones got it covered.

I understand people making their individual decisions to travel but I’m turned way off by influencers doing it like everything is over. I know there are certain Disney personalities my respect has grown for greatly during this and some not so much.


----------



## BrerMama

vinotinto said:


> I posted this in the thread to track recovery offer for Free dining:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/
> As you all know, Disney has eliminated the Dining Plan for now, and those of us booked with Free Dining were told we would get 35% off the room portion of our package as a new recovery offer.
> 
> My package was changed in MDE from Free Dining to: *Recovery20 Disney Resort Hotel Package *and the 35% has been applied to the room portion.



Mine appears to be adjusted as well. Probably still not enough of a discount to prevent my canceling as we are at Pop, so the discount isn’t much, and I hate that we’re six weeks out and no info about the reservation system.


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> also add in the ones who live out in Cali that come to disney world on occasion, they'll be coming too imo



Who?


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

mhautz said:


> I actually find that surprising.  If there were actual "pent up demand", I would assume it would reflect in DVC where there's a "use it or lose it" concern.



Agreed, but Dvc also sent out an announcement this week easing up on some of the use year expiration dates for certain vacation points and how they could be used. There are threads on that in the Dvc section if you’re interested in the details.  In other words, I think Disney is also trying to get DVC members to space reservations out over time as well a bit.


----------



## charmed59

gottalovepluto said:


> It depends on how long the wait is after you get called. If you’re still looking at a spaced out 45 min wait after the VQ, DAS will still be just as used.


It also depends on what the DAS was for.  If it’s because they melt down in crowds, a social distanced line would mean no one is within 6 feet of them, so the line wouldn’t be chaotic.  If it was because they couldn’t get out of the line if they needed the bathroom that might be another story.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Oooh the "vlogger hate"



 No hate from me, I edited my post as soon as it went up to make sure it’s clear I don’t dislike them at all! I have my fav’s, well actually 1.  They provide those of us who can’t be there a view of the parks we can’t get any time we want!


----------



## ZellyB

yulilin3 said:


> Oooh the "vlogger hate" lol
> I booked beginning of June and then was able to move to July 1st but out of luck for actually reopening date
> There are not that many vloggers,  maybe a total of 20 to 30? And that's counting the bigger channels that will most likely get a sort of media preview.
> Im hoping to be able to go to an ap preview,  I doubt cm preview will allow any guests.  And then you bet I'll be hitting the reservation system as often as i am able to.
> It's funny cause during the MMRR media preview i was chatting with my handler about the media event hate from fans,  that we get invited to things and then we report back,  she told me it's free advertising for them,  sure they honestly spend to much money on swag and food and perks but then we're giving the new experience free advertising.
> Sorry for veering as bit ot.
> So yes,  vlogger connection this Wednesday at universal,  you can watch for free on my channel


Could you share your channel info again?


----------



## yulilin3

ZellyB said:


> Could you share your channel info again?


It's in my signature,  just my Facebook page


----------



## Matthew Shannon

BrerMama said:


> Mine appears to be adjusted as well. Probably still not enough of a discount to prevent my canceling as we are at Pop, so the discount isn’t much, and I hate that we’re six weeks out and no info about the reservation system.


If you had Park Hoppers were they altered.   I am also doing POP 8/30-9/4.  Had the FD recovery plan with upgraded DPP and Parkhoppers for 5 days.   I am wondering overall how much the 35% will impact.


----------



## MrsSmith07

babydoll65 said:


> Does that also included the 500+ rooms in the Gran Destino tower?



Made me go back and look, Touring Plans has 2384, but googled and Disney events page says 2416, so yes,  it includes the tower, but Touring Plans is off by 32 rooms. I'm sure there's a few like that, but it still gives a decent estimate.


----------



## CopperMonkey

mhautz said:


> Also, I assume any reservation that includes but starts before 7/11 is just going to be canceled rather than modified, so if the resorts open 7/11, you're only going to have to fight other people who have 7/11 reservations (or DVC) for first dibs on reservations.  It's likely going to take a week to reach their full (albeit reduced) occupancy.



Why would you think that? We called Disney a few days after the announcement for our reservation that starts 7/10 and were told we will just be contacted to modify it to different dates if our dates don't line up with Disney's projected opening of resorts. We have no problem with pushing the dates back a bit in this case but it would seem silly to cancel peoples 5+ day vacations just because the start date is off by a day or two.


----------



## andyman8

MrsSmith07 said:


> Made me go back and look, Touring Plans has 2384, but googled and Disney events page says 2416, so yes,  it includes the tower, but Touring Plans is off by 32 rooms. I'm sure there's a few like that, but it still gives a decent estimate.


You can refer to the official Disney Media Relations website for the official numbers.


----------



## BrerMama

Matthew Shannon said:


> If you had Park Hoppers were they altered.   I am also doing POP 8/30-9/4.  Had the FD recovery plan with upgraded DPP and Parkhoppers for 5 days.   I am wondering overall how much the 35% will impact.



I still have park hoppers in “my tickets”. I can’t tell amount wise because I had upgraded from QS to regular. My payment due went down $1200 so that has to be them taking away the dining plan upgrade and the new discount. However, I originally had a small balance to pay but when I go in now, that is gone. Again. It showed no balance since the system shut down, had an amount a half hour ago, and now it’s gone again.


----------



## chad_1138

CopperMonkey said:


> Why would you think that? We called Disney a few days after the announcement for our reservation that starts 7/10 and were told we will just be contacted to modify it to different dates if our dates don't line up with Disney's projected opening of resorts. We have no problem with pushing the dates back a bit in this case but it would seem silly to cancel peoples 5+ day vacations just because the start date is off by a day or two.


I am hoping that is what they will really do.  Our trip is scheduled Sunday, July 5 - Friday, July 17.  I am hoping that we will be able to push our trip to start on Sunday, July 12, 19, or 26.  We had the free quick serve dining from the January promotion.  The 35% off will knock about $840 off our trip, so that will help out with food quite a bit.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

BrerMama said:


> I still have park hoppers in “my tickets”. I can’t tell amount wise because I had upgraded from QS to regular. My payment due went down $1200 so that has to be them taking away the dining plan upgrade and the new discount. However, I originally had a small balance to pay but when I go in now, that is gone. Again. It showed no balance since the system shut down, had an amount a half hour ago, and now it’s gone again.


Thanks for the reply,  was not trying to be too nosey.     Just seeing if the saving allows an extra day at pop.   SInce we dont know how park reservations will be.   I usually go to epcot every day and walk the showcase.  It is really my fav time.   Now with only a 5 day hopper choice may have to be made.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Oooh the "vlogger hate" lol
> I booked beginning of June and then was able to move to July 1st but out of luck for actually reopening date
> There are not that many vloggers,  maybe a total of 20 to 30? And that's counting the bigger channels that will most likely get a sort of media preview.
> Im hoping to be able to go to an ap preview,  I doubt cm preview will allow any guests.  And then you bet I'll be hitting the reservation system as often as i am able to.
> It's funny cause during the MMRR media preview i was chatting with my handler about the media event hate from fans,  that we get invited to things and then we report back,  she told me it's free advertising for them,  sure they honestly spend to much money on swag and food and perks but then we're giving the new experience free advertising.
> Sorry for veering as bit ot.
> So yes,  vlogger connection this Wednesday at universal,  you can watch for free on my channel



For what it's worth you are the only vlogger I can actually name  I like you and genuinely appreciate how helpful you have been! Your information has provided a lot for us here. Cheers to @yulilin3 !


----------



## Krandor

BrerMama said:


> I still have park hoppers in “my tickets”. I can’t tell amount wise because I had upgraded from QS to regular. My payment due went down $1200 so that has to be them taking away the dining plan upgrade and the new discount. However, I originally had a small balance to pay but when I go in now, that is gone. Again. It showed no balance since the system shut down, had an amount a half hour ago, and now it’s gone again.



Inteeresting.  Mine still shows dining plan and that i have the recovery free dining offer but I'm setptemebr so likely just haven't gotten to me yet


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> I am curious why it's even an issue or what it's even about? Are they implying no more bags will be allowed etc... in park? Stashed in strollers etc...?  That everything must be stored in a locker?



The locker’s came up because a poster mentioned how Disney wasnt going to be as strict as Universal with the reopening guidelines and brought up how Disney allows their guests to “bring their entire homes onto rides” as a reason for how Universal is more strict than Disney. The lockers, or having bags have nothing to do with actual park procedures that will be implimented, it was a side conversation that got off the rails and I am guilty of getting wrangled in.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?



I have two reservations but so far have only received one email.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Krandor said:


> Inteeresting.  Mine still shows dining plan and that i have the recovery free dining offer but I'm setptemebr so likely just haven't gotten to me yet


I think so 8/30 is my arrival.    Well hopefully Hurricane Season will miss my week.   Need out of Massachusetts.    Need some relaxation.


----------



## babydoll65

Krandor said:


> Inteeresting.  Mine still shows dining plan and that i have the recovery free dining offer but I'm setptemebr so likely just haven't gotten to me yet


Same here. My reservation(September) still shows fd bounceback offer and six day parkhoppers.


----------



## MrsSmith07

charmed59 said:


> It also depends on what the DAS was for.  If it’s because they melt down in crowds, a social distanced line would mean no one is within 6 feet of them, so the line wouldn’t be chaotic.  If it was because they couldn’t get out of the line if they needed the bathroom that might be another story.



That would only be done by the honor system since Disney can't ask details. I have a DAS, and I have no issues saying its because of anxiety and I panic in certain ride lines (Soarin for instance, where the line is really wide and you have people all around you and they keep asking everyone to fill in all the spaces) so for me, I think I'd have minimal issues as long as there is social distancing. But, I doubt many will be very honest about whether they still need their DAS under the new system.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?



I have not.  I did look and I was not subscribed to WDW marketing emails so that might be why.


----------



## yulilin3

I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts. 
I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


----------



## mhautz

CopperMonkey said:


> Why would you think that? We called Disney a few days after the announcement for our reservation that starts 7/10 and were told we will just be contacted to modify it to different dates if our dates don't line up with Disney's projected opening of resorts. We have no problem with pushing the dates back a bit in this case but it would seem silly to cancel peoples 5+ day vacations just because the start date is off by a day or two.


Okay. I could be wrong.  I was just going off the way the rolling cancellations were going based on start date without regard to the rest.  My guess is though that this would still result in a sizable number of cancellations by the guests.


----------



## andigomeep

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


Not a single one. I tried unsubscribing and resubscribing to see if that helps as I’ve always had problems with getting emails.


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> You can refer to the official Disney Media Relations website for the official numbers.


thank you! I'll trust you and your numbers. I saw your earlier post but couldn't find it again, and couldn't remember your name to search.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

charmed59 said:


> It also depends on what the DAS was for.  If it’s because they melt down in crowds, a social distanced line would mean no one is within 6 feet of them, so the line wouldn’t be chaotic.  If it was because they couldn’t get out of the line if they needed the bathroom that might be another story.



Agree. There are others reasons though. A socially distanced line of 90 minutes would still cause a sensory meltdown in one of mine and social distancing would be near impossible to keep. I am obviously a champion of virtual queues for everyone cuz it solves a host of challenges for our family.


----------



## babydoll65

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


Haven't received any emails but two of the people going with me have. Odd since the reservation is booked under me


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Agree. There are others reasons though. A socially distanced line of 90 minutes would still cause a sensory meltdown in one of mine and social distancing would be near impossible to keep. I am obviously a champion of virtual queues for everyone cuz it solves a host of challenges for our family.



All virtual queues with basically no wait in line solves a bunch of problems but also creates some new ones.


----------



## cakebaker

CopperMonkey said:


> Why would you think that? We called Disney a few days after the announcement for our reservation that starts 7/10 and were told we will just be contacted to modify it to different dates if our dates don't line up with Disney's projected opening of resorts. We have no problem with pushing the dates back a bit in this case but it would seem silly to cancel peoples 5+ day vacations just because the start date is off by a day or two.



Yours is the first post that I’ve read saying this. 

Their policy has been to cancel by start dates, regardless if the trip ends after the closure period. I’m not saying you were told wrong, but I’d be very cautious about believing anything you’re told by a phone CM, especially right now. 

Disney is trying to deter people from booking. While I guess it’s possible, I’d be amazed if they  contacted guests to try and adjust dates to include them.


----------



## Jrb1979

The more that goes on the more it feels like Disney was really prepared to open so soon. They kept taking reservations and let people book FP and ADRs like normal. Only to turn around and cancel them all. It feels like Disney didn't really have a plan in place. Everything feels rushed.


----------



## mhautz

WonderlandisReality said:


> Agree. There are others reasons though. A socially distanced line of 90 minutes would still cause a sensory meltdown in one of mine and social distancing would be near impossible to keep. I am obviously a champion of virtual queues for everyone cuz it solves a host of challenges for our family.


That's why I hope the actual queue is limited to the number necessary to maintain a constant line.  Like you might need a 15 minute physical line to guarantee no unnecessary gaps, but why use a virtual queue if it's going to be an hour wait when you're "called"?  (Then again this kind of is how ROTR worked)


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> The more that goes on the more it feels like Disney was really prepared to



I’m assuming you mean wasn’t. I think it’s clear they had no intentions to open when they are. This has all the indications that they’re flying by the seat of their pants and scrambling to get it all together. And it’s one of the reasons I’m furious we were misled when they allowed reservations. I’d give them the benefit of the doubt if there was any possible way I could, but there isn’t.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> The more that goes on the more it feels like Disney was really prepared to open so soon. They kept taking reservations and let people book FP and ADRs like normal. Only to turn around and cancel them all. It feels like Disney didn't really have a plan in place. Everything feels rushed.



Doesn't to me.  Feels like they kept things open and worked on their plan until they had it finished and were ready to implement it and the July 11 date is based on how long they thought it would take to implement everything that was needed.  I have a feeling the phases of the reserrvation system will likely run very close to that July 11 date and is the reason they didn't think they could open any sooner then that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

charmed59 said:


> It also depends on what the DAS was for.  If it’s because they melt down in crowds, a social distanced line would mean no one is within 6 feet of them, so the line wouldn’t be chaotic.  If it was because they couldn’t get out of the line if they needed the bathroom that might be another story.


Thy don't save that information. HIPAA. They don't even require you to tell the medical condition when they give you DAS pass.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Yours is the first post that I’ve read saying this.
> 
> Their policy has been to cancel by start dates, regardless if the trip ends after the closure period. I’m not saying you were told wrong, but I’d be very cautious about believing anything you’re told by a phone CM, especially right now.
> 
> *Disney is trying to deter people from booking. *While I guess it’s possible, I’d be amazed if they  contacted guests to try and adjust dates to include them.


Now


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts.
> I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


I was actually thinking about this last night randomly as I was trying to hypothesize what TS/QS they’ll have open in each resort. Here’s what my guesses are:

BLT - Contempo Cafe/The Wave
VGF - Gasparilla/GFC
BCV - Cape May (no characters or buffet), BC Marketplace
BWV - Bakery/Trattoria al Forno
AKL - The Mara/Sanaa (assuming both AKV sides are open)
BRV/CCV - RF/WCC (maybe Geyser Point since it’s outside?)
PV - Captain Cook’s/Kona

Riviera, SSR, and OKW are all pretty self-explanatory. 

If they stick to just the DVC wings (which seems likely initially), it would make sense to not operate the feature pools at resorts with a DVC pool (i.e. BLT, BC, BWV, AKL-KV, maybe they use the BRV pool for CCV as well). The Resorts component is the part of all this I find most fascinating.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> also add in the ones who live out in Cali that come to disney world on occasion, they'll be coming too imo


Californians don’t do FL summer. We do dry heat exclusively!


----------



## Prof_obvious

I made a quick reservation for my 16 yr old son and I to go July 13-16. Booked it the day before the announced the reopening. Staying at Pop. My fast passes and dining plan have both been cancelled. I haven’t received an email. Online Chatted with customer service, who said they were working on getting the new system up and would be reaching out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mhautz said:


> That's why I hope the actual queue is limited to the number necessary to maintain a constant line.  Like you might need a 15 minute physical line to guarantee no unnecessary gaps, but why use a virtual queue if it's going to be an hour wait when you're "called"?  (Then again this kind of is how ROTR worked)



Couldnt the virtual queues just be in use to assure the physical lines do not extend out of their defined space and become hard to control? That’s basically what it was for with RotR, like you said. Not necessarily as a fastpass lower the wait kind of concept, but more like we’ll let you know when it’s your turn to stand in line. Granted the physical lines should be moving much faster with people spread apart, certain switch backs not in use, and no FP+ cutting it off.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Prof_obvious said:


> I made a quick reservation for my 16 yr old son and I to go July 13-16. Booked it the day before the announced the reopening. Staying at Pop. My fast passes and dining plan have both been cancelled. I haven’t received an email. Online Chatted with customer service, who said they were working on getting the new system up and would be reaching out.


Wow, you dodged a bullet!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


Me!


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldnt the virtual queues just be in use to assure the physical lines do not extend out of their defined space and become hard to control? That’s basically what it was for with RotR, like you said. Not necessarily as a fastpass lower the wait kind of concept, but more like we’ll let you know when it’s your turn to stand in line. Granted the physical lines should be moving much faster with people spread apart, certain switch backs not in use, and no FP+ cutting it off.




yeah but in the end witth social distancing the actual line will go much quicker then normal.  So a ride with a 90 minute wait may be 60-70 minutes in virtual queue and then only 20-30 in the actual line.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Yours is the first post that I’ve read saying this.
> 
> Their policy has been to cancel by start dates, regardless if the trip ends after the closure period. I’m not saying you were told wrong, but I’d be very cautious about believing anything you’re told by a phone CM, especially right now.
> 
> Disney is trying to deter people from booking. While I guess it’s possible, I’d be amazed if they  contacted guests to try and adjust dates to include them.


WDW stopped the rolling one week cancellations after they announced the opening so I think we’re sitting at unknown for how they’ll handle the last batch of cancellations.


----------



## Dis5150

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


I haven’t.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Californians don’t do FL summer. We do dry heat exclusively!


Right b/c like we say in New Orleans all the time...”it’s not the heat, it’s the humidity”! Are in theme parks in CA have an opening plan yet?


----------



## Prof_obvious

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wow, you dodged a bullet!


Yes, and our fast passes corresponded with the park opening dates too.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> WDW stopped the rolling one week cancellations after they announced the opening so I think we’re sitting at unknown for how they’ll handle the last batch of cancellations.



Right, I said I was going by the previous policy.


----------



## Dis5150

I’m wondering which values will be open. Our dates at end of June/beginning of July were cancelled so we are going to try and reschedule for September. But we were at ASSp with free dining from January and if we have to move “up” in hotels the 35% won’t make that big of difference.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Right b/c like we say in New Orleans all the time...”it’s not the heat, it’s the humidity”! Are in theme parks in CA have an opening plan yet?




https://abc7.com/sea-world-california-theme-parks-san-diego-zoo-safari-park/6218520/


----------



## mhautz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldnt the virtual queues just be in use to assure the physical lines do not extend out of their defined space and become hard to control? That’s basically what it was for with RotR, like you said. Not necessarily as a fastpass lower the wait kind of concept, but more like we’ll let you know when it’s your turn to stand in line. Granted the physical lines should be moving much faster with people spread apart, certain switch backs not in use, and no FP+ cutting it off.



I suspect that's what they will do.  I just think it would be nice IF they could reduce the actual queue time even moreso, but they probably won't.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

charmed59 said:


> It also depends on what the DAS was for.  If it’s because they melt down in crowds, a social distanced line would mean no one is within 6 feet of them, so the line wouldn’t be chaotic.  If it was because they couldn’t get out of the line if they needed the bathroom that might be another story.


even before you could find a 20 or more minute line in FP line. DAS was never front of or skip the line. biggest thing is DAS uses the FP line so not sure how  going to happen now


----------



## Krandor

Dis5150 said:


> I’m wondering which values will be open. Our dates at end of June/beginning of July were cancelled so we are going to try and reschedule for September. But we were at ASSp with free dining from January and if we have to move “up” in hotels the 35% won’t make that big of difference.



Probably only PoP/AoA.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Right b/c like we say in New Orleans all the time...”it’s not the heat, it’s the humidity”! Are in theme parks in CA have an opening plan yet?


I went to NOLA in June a couple years ago... I hope for the rest of my life I remember it as the only time I ever went to NOLA during summer


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> It's in my signature,  just my Facebook page


and it works cause I have used it


----------



## jenjersnap

My husband hasn’t. He isn’t the lead name on our reservations, but many adrs were on his account as well as his tickets. We have three DVC reservations and I have received one email which didn’t mention our resort reservation at all, just that I had existing tickets. 



LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


----------



## mhautz

Prof_obvious said:


> Yes, and our fast passes corresponded with the park opening dates too.


LOL...we had HS on 7/13 and Epcot on 7/14, and our AK FPs were all in the evening after 6 pm, so the spiteful part of me was happy to see ALL FP+ go away.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts.
> I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


I’ve heard Yacht club may not initially open so that could make sense.


----------



## tinkerhon

I haven't received one cancellation email (with the exception of the dessert party, which I cancelled on my own) AND I cancelled my entire trip ! My FPS are gone from MDE, as are my hotel reservations, but every single one of my ADRS still there - even before I cancelled, had not received any emails


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CopperMonkey said:


> Why would you think that? We called Disney a few days after the announcement for our reservation that starts 7/10 and were told we will just be contacted to modify it to different dates if our dates don't line up with Disney's projected opening of resorts. We have no problem with pushing the dates back a bit in this case but it would seem silly to cancel peoples 5+ day vacations just because the start date is off by a day or two.


I would keep on top of this; I don't see a lot of people being called by Disney to modify their reservations. Disney's trying to lower the number of reservations anyway at the moment...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts.
> I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


I'm trying to process what you said-- are you saying that they're moving people from Beach Club to a different resort?

Or the other way around?


----------



## Disneylover99

tinkerhon said:


> I haven't received one cancellation email (with the exception of the dessert party, which I cancelled on my own) AND I cancelled my entire trip ! My FPS are gone from MDE, as are my hotel reservations, but every single one of my ADRS still there - even before I cancelled, had not received any emails


If you cancel your own ADR’s you get a cancellation email, if you don’t cancel, they just eventually disappear, no email. I cancelled my June and July trip. No cancellation email, but I don’t think I’ve ever received a resort cancellation email, it just disappears from MDE.


----------



## courtney1188

Randy Miller said:


> I’m not sure how your online “schooling” is going  but our kids have No “live” classes and all assignments are posted  for several weeks out. We could easily go during the “school year”. They could do the work in the car ride Down/back home.


That will likely change if virtual school continues into next year. I am a teacher with many teacher friends and relatives in different states, and we’ve all been told that if virtual learning continues next year, much more will be mandatory/expected than what is currently the case for most school districts. (Which is going to be a giant pain for those of us who are working parents, but that is a whole different conversation - I’m just warning against assuming that fall virtual learning for a full week can happen during a long car ride or two.)


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I'm trying to process what you said-- are you saying that they're moving people from Beach Club to a different resort?
> 
> Or the other way around?



I think she was talking about moving peolpe who are at other resorts with a food court to beach club which doesn't have one and that those people are likely to complain about that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Krandor said:


> I think she was talking about moving peolpe who are at other resorts with a food court to beach club which doesn't have one and that those people are likely to complain about that.


That makes sense! Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Raggou

Pksmom03 said:


> Does anyone remember how close Ratatouille was to being finished? With the MDE showing Spaceship Earth in the refurbishment section, Epcot could really use this ride being open asap.


Also curious about this


----------



## rteetz

Pksmom03 said:


> Does anyone remember how close Ratatouille was to being finished? With the MDE showing Spaceship Earth in the refurbishment section, Epcot could really use this ride being open asap.


Rumor is that it was roughly 10 weeks out before the parks closed. So if the parks never closed it would be opening around now.


----------



## Randy Miller

courtney1188 said:


> That will likely change if virtual school continues into next year. I am a teacher with many teacher friends and relatives in different states, and we’ve all been told that if virtual learning continues next year, much more will be mandatory/expected than what is currently the case for most school districts. (Which is going to be a giant pain for those of us who are working parents, but that is a whole different conversation - I’m just warning against assuming that fall virtual learning for a full week can happen during a long car ride or two.)


Lol. My husband teaches at a virtual high school and 2 of my children attended virtual schools before all of this started. Their work has always been “do able” in a 12 hour car trip. They both work 40 hours a week and both graduated in the top of their class. Virtual learning is what you make if it. That was “originally” why it was designed. I still will rest assured that my children (that have not graduated) can easily get their class work done on 2 12 hour car rides with zero issues. They can also work during downtime on our trip(s).


----------



## tinkerhon

Disneylover99 said:


> If you cancel your own ADR’s you get a cancellation email, if you don’t cancel, they just eventually disappear, no email. I cancelled my June and July trip. No cancellation email, but I don’t think I’ve ever received a resort cancellation email, it just disappears from MDE.


Thanks ! Yep - that's what concerned me - I never did receive an email cancellation for the hotel and/or park tickets , or cancellation number when I called - was told to just keep checking my debit card to see if refund went thru 
Refund for dessert party only took 2 days


----------



## jenjersnap

That makes sense while BCV is the only building open but I truly hope that isn’t the case if/when either BC or YC are open. I hope we get resort opening dates soon because this our only true dealbreaker (with SWGE being closed as a the second potential dealbreaker). 



yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts.
> I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Randy Miller said:


> Lol. My husband teaches at a virtual high school and 2 of my children attended virtual schools before all of this started. Their work has always been “do able” in a 12 hour car trip. They both work 40 hours a week and both graduated in the top of their class. Virtual learning is what you make if it. That was “originally” why it was designed. I still will rest assured that my children (that have not graduated) can easily get their class work done on 2 12 hour car rides with zero issues. They can also work during downtime on our trip(s).


...as a teacher, I would like to clone your children and have my next year's classes consist entirely of them.


----------



## CopperMonkey

cakebaker said:


> Yours is the first post that I’ve read saying this.
> 
> Their policy has been to cancel by start dates, regardless if the trip ends after the closure period. I’m not saying you were told wrong, but I’d be very cautious about believing anything you’re told by a phone CM, especially right now.
> 
> Disney is trying to deter people from booking. While I guess it’s possible, I’d be amazed if they  contacted guests to try and adjust dates to include them.



Yea we had a June reservation that was blanket cancelled, but with us actually having a reopening date now, I don't see them cancelling peoples reservations like that. It would be a simple modification to just cut our dates by 1 day and let us check in the day of (July 11th). If they still do rolling cancellations like before, I foresee a Universal Vacation in our future and not Disney.


----------



## Jillfo

SaintsManiac said:


> MK had some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof


Foreshadowing of things to come...


----------



## Disneylover99

tinkerhon said:


> Thanks ! Yep - that's what concerned me - I never did receive an email cancellation for the hotel and/or park tickets , or cancellation number when I called - was told to just keep checking my debit card to see if refund went thru
> Refund for dessert party only took 2 days


I canceled my resort reservation online, so I took a screenshot of the cancellation. I’m really not sure if they send a cancellation email if you cancel over the phone.


----------



## Violetspider

WonderlandisReality said:


> Agree. There are others reasons though. A socially distanced line of 90 minutes would still cause a sensory meltdown in one of mine and social distancing would be near impossible to keep. I am obviously a champion of virtual queues for everyone cuz it solves a host of challenges for our family.


Ours, now that he's a preteen, can make it about 20 - 30 minutes in a wait line. He doesn't meltdown exactly, but will pull us all out of the line and back to the resort. There's no altering the mindset once he's hits that stage. He just wants out. If the parks are at 30% or so in addition to virtual queues, we are thinking that DAS might not be necessary this trip. We're getting closer to that every year. We will have to see.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> MK had some rough times right before the closure. Mountains down, peoplemover on fire, jungle cruise boat sinking. Oof


But I’m sure they used the nearly 4-month closure to rehab everything and get it back in perfect shape


----------



## whiporee

pasta said:


> What state do you live in?  I teach in CT, and everything is hypothetical at this point.  No one, not even the experts, know what the fall brings.



Colorado, Jefferson County.  They released the preliminary draft last weekend for community input. Nothing is finalized, but it made it clear that remote learning would be an option, and that classrooms would be staggered and limited to 10 kids.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard Yacht club may not initially open so that could make sense.



Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.

Pick two

Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA

Pick one of each

Beach/Yacht
Port Orleans/Riverside
Riviera/CBR
OKW/Saratoga

I think all the Monorail Resorts will open

Just my guess


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Oooh the "vlogger hate" lol
> I booked beginning of June and then was able to move to July 1st but out of luck for actually reopening date
> There are not that many vloggers,  maybe a total of 20 to 30? And that's counting the bigger channels that will most likely get a sort of media preview.
> Im hoping to be able to go to an ap preview,  I doubt cm preview will allow any guests.  And then you bet I'll be hitting the reservation system as often as i am able to.
> It's funny cause during the MMRR media preview i was chatting with my handler about the media event hate from fans,  that we get invited to things and then we report back,  she told me it's free advertising for them,  sure they honestly spend to much money on swag and food and perks but then we're giving the new experience free advertising.
> Sorry for veering as bit ot.
> So yes,  vlogger connection this Wednesday at universal,  you can watch for free on my channel


OH I love that there are vloggers.  How else am I going to get my Disney fix most of the year!  I just know that they will be there first day.    I'm not sure I agree that they all have hotels booked either.  haha


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess



I wonder if because we have a booked LM room this is a shot at getting upgraded to a Family Suite?


----------



## whiporee

gottalovepluto said:


> I doubt many schools will make online attendance and the turning in of homework optional as well. Can you imagine online schooling a kid while at WDW? Parents across America are tearing their hair out trying to do that from home. Zoom that Science class from the hotel room when the kid wants to play in WDW?



By then end of the year, most teachers were doing weekly assignments and check ins, not online classrooms. I don’t know that would continue, but I can easily see a parent opting out of a few days of class in order to pull off a vacation.


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> I was actually thinking about this last night randomly as I was trying to hypothesize what TS/QS they’ll have open in each resort. Here’s what my guesses are:
> 
> BLT - Contempo Cafe/The Wave
> VGF - Gasparilla/GFC
> BCV - Cape May (no characters or buffet), BC Marketplace
> BWV - Bakery/Trattoria al Forno
> AKL - The Mara/Sanaa (assuming both AKV sides are open)
> BRV/CCV - RF/WCC (maybe Geyser Point since it’s outside?)
> PV - Captain Cook’s/Kona
> 
> Riviera, SSR, and OKW are all pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> If they stick to just the DVC wings (which seems likely initially), it would make sense to not operate the feature pools at resorts with a DVC pool (i.e. BLT, BC, BWV, AKL-KV, maybe they use the BRV pool for CCV as well). The Resorts component is the part of all this I find most fascinating.


Wait...didn't it say the pools at DVC resorts WOULD be open?


----------



## TomServo27

SaintsManiac said:


> Who?


Woo


----------



## Randy Miller

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ...as a teacher, I would like to clone your children and have my next year's classes consist entirely of them.


It does have a great deal to do with intrinsic reward and motivation. Not a quality that is prevalent in today’s world. My 3 that have graduated all graduated a year early also. Virtual school was a definite win for them/us. It’s not for everyone so I know there are many families and students struggling, not to mention teachers that this is totally new to


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> Rumor is that it was roughly 10 weeks out before the parks closed. So if the parks never closed it would be opening around now.


Still dont understand why they didn't finish it...had empty parks to do so


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess


All DVC resorts are open June 22nd.  Im not following...maybe i missed a few pages.


----------



## Mit88

Jroceagles said:


> Still dont understand why they didn't finish it...had empty parks to do so



I think because construction is a touchy subject when it came to abiding by social distancing protocols. It would have taken more than a few people to get the work done that needed to be, and at times, less than 6 ft of distance between them. So it would have been a topic geared for negative backlash. I think we’ll see construction pick up soon


----------



## Violetspider

Mit88 said:


> I think because construction is a touchy subject when it came to abiding by social distancing protocols. It would have taken more than a few people to get the work done that needed to be, and at times, less than 6 ft of distance between them. So it would have been a topic geared for negative backlash. I think we’ll see construction pick up soon


There was a rumor, just a rumor mind you, that some work on Tron had begun again. Not sure it has been verified. It would be nice if they were working on Rat right now and had it open by say, July 28th??


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess


I think you’re mostly right. Based on the DVC announcement, we know they’re going to open the three DVC standalone resorts (SSR, OKW, Riviera). Here are my guesses:
Pop (largest value)
Beach (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
BW (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
AKL (assuming they open AKV-Jambo. If not, AKL stays closed probably)
GF (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
CR (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
Polynesian (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
WL (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
CBR (if Skyliner operates. If not, POR may open instead because of its large size)

I think they might also open AoA (especially if they use the Skyliner), but I’m not sure. I think the hotels will be top-heavy initially not only because they want the most money possible but also because they can really only consolidate up, not down. If they find there’s a night where there are a few too many reservations for CBR for example, they can’t downgrade people to Pop but most would be thrilled if they were upgraded to a Deluxe).

That said, I think it’s unlikely YC and POFQ reopen initially. Same for CSR and the All-Stars.



Jroceagles said:


> Wait...didn't it say the pools at DVC resorts WOULD be open?


They said they’d have a pool open at each resort, but that doesn’t necessarily mean it’ll be the feature pool, especially if they have a sizable Villas pool like BC (as @yulilin3 said). Could be a similar situation with BLT, BW, and other resorts that have a “Villa” pool. If it’s just BCV open, I’d imagine it may not make much financial sense to operate and staff Storm-Along Bay, but I don’t know. We’ll see. All they’ve promised is a pool; they haven’t said which ones.


----------



## zumfelde

DebbieB said:


> I had looked in the DVC reservation system about a week ago before the announcement and July and forward were pretty full.   I looked at it last night and July and August now have a lot of availability, especially the larger rooms.   So that reflects the number of DVC people cancelling.


I think a lot of people are just not going to deal with all the restrictions and not being sure they can go to a park everyday.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> Still dont understand why they didn't finish it...had empty parks to do so


Finishing it costs money. Disney was trying to save money as the parks were closed and they were losing it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jroceagles said:


> Wait...didn't it say the pools at DVC resorts WOULD be open?


yes that's what they've told us DVCers.  I think they kind of have to since we pay for the maintenance of them.


----------



## andyman8

FYI: Disney Springs has temporarily reduced its hours to close at 7pm due to Orange County’s 10pm curfew, effective today. This isn’t related to COVID-19 and should be lifted in the coming days.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> Finishing it costs money. Disney was trying to save money as the parks were closed and they were losing it.


I'm hoping they re start the construction now that they know when things will be opening.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard Yacht club may not initially open so that could make sense.


Musical beds?


----------



## zumfelde

Jroceagles said:


> Still dont understand why they didn't finish it...had empty parks to do so


And now that they have a opening date they should resume construction. They could finish the park entrance at MK and AK and EP before they open and finish the castle painting.


----------



## Arguetafamily

If you are on these boards and posting regularly, or are willing to read through hundreds of replies, or respond to posts asking about cancelling...you already are the minority. Being the minority of posters on this board, those with resort reservations who are keeping their plans is about 70%. 
If you look at every other you tube video comments, blog comments, Instagram/social media posts...90% are cancelling their reservations. IMO there will not be many people at the resorts for at least 3 months after opening.


----------



## Jrb1979

zumfelde said:


> And now that they have a opening date they should resume construction. They could finish the park entrance at MK and AK and EP before they open and finish the castle painting.


Doubtful. Expect all planned projects to be delayed for the foreseeable future.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jrb1979 said:


> Doubtful. Expect all planned projects to be delayed for the foreseeable future.


Some yes but not all.   They can't leave the entrances like they are.  Half a castle painted?  They'll finish Remy also I'm sure.  I would expect the Spaceship Earth refurb to be postponed but stuff that is 3/4 finished or more?  They'll finish it.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Arguetafamily said:


> f you are on these boards and posting regularly, or are willing to read through hundreds of replies, or respond to posts asking about cancelling...you already are the minority. Being the minority of posters on this board, those with resort reservations who are keeping their plans is about 70%.
> If you look at every other you tube video comments, blog comments, Instagram/social media posts...90% are cancelling their reservations. IMO there will not be many people at the resorts for at least 3 months after opening.


I hope you're right! I am probably in the minority considering I've read every post on this thread and I don't even have a reservation or a ticket; I'm just hoping to be able to get one.


----------



## rpb718

Arguetafamily said:


> If you are on these boards and posting regularly, or are willing to read through hundreds of replies, or respond to posts asking about cancelling...you already are the minority. Being the minority of posters on this board, those with resort reservations who are keeping their plans is about 70%.
> If you look at every other you tube video comments, blog comments, Instagram/social media posts...90% are cancelling their reservations. IMO there will not be many people at the resorts for at least 3 months after opening.



That's how the internet works.  Folks are more likely to post to complain "I cancelled because of X, Y & Z".   Folks not cancelling have no reason to post.


----------



## Arguetafamily

rpb718 said:


> That's how the internet works.  Folks are more likely to post to complain "I cancelled because of X, Y & Z".   Folks not cancelling have no reason to post.



I respectfully disagree


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> That's how the internet works.  Folks are more likely to post to complain "I cancelled because of X, Y & Z".   Folks not cancelling have no reason to post.



It’s just the way it works. Those people who are unhappy are always more vocal.

The other clue Is if Disney didn’t have more people at the resorts than they want, they wouldn’t be actively trying to get people to cancel, or they’d be offering incentives. Or heck, they might even make their recovery offer available to everyone who was cancelled. Crazy thought, huh?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess


I don't think they will open YC and POR because they don't want to deal with dogs...they have enough problems...


----------



## Spaceguy55

This just popped up today..so their back 






*                                    Hello!                                *

                                   May we help you with questions about a Walt Disney World vacation?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spaceguy55 said:


> This just popped up today..so their back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *                                    Hello!                                *
> 
> May we help you with questions about a Walt Disney World vacation?


I didn’t know they disappeared... I though they just disappeared when it was busy...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Spaceguy55 said:


> This just popped up today..so their back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *                                    Hello!                                *
> 
> May we help you with questions about a Walt Disney World vacation?


I chatted yesterday and this morning, and I received the expected answers to my questions about making park reservations under different situations (posted earlier in the thread somewhere).


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Spaceguy55 said:


> I don't think they will open YC and POR because they don't want to deal with dogs...they have enough problems...


Dealing with dogs?


----------



## cakebaker

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Dealing with dogs?


They’re pet friendly. Of course Disney could just take that option away. You plan on bringing Fido, need to make sure it’s still an option!


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> It’s just the way it works. Those people who are unhappy are always more vocal.
> 
> The other clue Is if Disney didn’t have more people at the resorts than they want, they wouldn’t be actively trying to get people to cancel, or they’d be offering incentives. Or heck, they might even make their recovery offer available to everyone who was cancelled. Crazy thought, huh?


I don't think they're actively trying to get people to cancel.  I think they're just not allowing new reservations because of getting things transferred over to the new system.  They know their IT isn't great.  lol  I"m just hoping they don't lose everyone's hotel ressies in the switchover.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they're actively trying to get people to cancel.  I think they're just not allowing new reservations because of getting things transferred over to the new system.  They know their IT isn't great.  lol  I"m just hoping they don't lose everyone's hotel ressies in the switchover.


 I’m not talking about not allowing new reservations. I’m talking about getting those with existing reservations to self cancel so they don’t have to do it. There’s a good argument to be made that allowing reservations for months while they were closed is a problem now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

cakebaker said:


> They’re pet friendly. Of course Disney could just take that option away. You plan on bringing Fido, need to make sure it’s still an option!


WOW - I've learned something else I didn't know about Disney.  I knew they had the onsite boarding facility, but I didn't know some resorts allow pets!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> I’m not talking about not allowing new reservations. I’m talking about those with existing reservations self cancelling.


I know.  I honestly don't think Disney anticpated as many people wanting to cancel as are.  They thought everyone would still want to come.


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> WOW - I've learned something else I didn't know about Disney.  I knew they had the onsite boarding facility, but I didn't know some resorts allow pets!!


ever since Hurricane Irma they added a pet friendly resort to each category


----------



## chicagoshannon

Bibbobboo2u said:


> WOW - I've learned something else I didn't know about Disney.  I knew they had the onsite boarding facility, but I didn't know some resorts allow pets!!


I think it's been since fall 2018.  Just certain resorts.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Sorry in advance if this starts a dog wearing masks debate..


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Bibbobboo2u said:


> WOW - I've learned something else I didn't know about Disney. I knew they had the onsite boarding facility, but I didn't know some resorts allow pets!!


You missed the Great Dog Debate? It rivaled those of the M word and the need for children to wear pants at the dinner table.


----------



## stayathomehero

Spaceguy55 said:


> This just popped up today..so their back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *                                    Hello!                                *
> 
> May we help you with questions about a Walt Disney World vacation?



Did anyone think to ask the fairies to make Covid-19 disappear?


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> I’m assuming you mean wasn’t. I think it’s clear they had no intentions to open when they are. This has all the indications that they’re flying by the seat of their pants and scrambling to get it all together. And it’s one of the reasons I’m furious we were misled when they allowed reservations. I’d give them the benefit of the doubt if there was any possible way I could, but there isn’t.


It’s a month and a half away.  They don’t need to have every detail worked out right now.  It’s a very unique situation.  I’m sure they didn’t have a worldwide pandemic plan just sitting on the shelf for a rainy day.


----------



## rpb718

1GoldenSun said:


> You missed the Great Dog Debate? It rivaled those of the M word and the need for children to wear pants at the dinner table.



Pants at the dinner table?  That's crazy talk.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

rpb718 said:


> Pants at the dinner table?  That's crazy talk.


I know, right? But unless you followed that thread you'd be surprised at the number of people who feel differently.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> WOW - I've learned something else I didn't know about Disney.  I knew they had the onsite boarding facility, but I didn't know some resorts allow pets!!


Well... for a fee. And it and you better follow the pet rules.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Well... for a fee. And it and you better follow the pet rules.



There’s always a fee.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess


Beach and Yacht make sense. Port Orleans and Riverside make sense.  Riviera, OKW and Saratoga will need to full open because they’re DVC.  CBR will probably be open since CSR is going to be closed for the NBA.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

babydoll65 said:


> Haven't received any emails but two of the people going with me have. Odd since the reservation is booked under me


Same situation here


----------



## mhautz

chicagoshannon said:


> I know.  I honestly don't think Disney anticpated as many people wanting to cancel as are.  They thought everyone would still want to come.


Do we know this is actually happening?  I say this as someone who has a valid reservation and will likely cancel, but we don't know if that's actually widespread.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What I'm most interested in--besides the hierarchy of reservations-- is how they're going to manage the logistics of park entry. They're surely not going to allow everyone to show up at rope drop. If they stagger entrance times that'll make already shortened park days even shorter. 

I signed up yesterday for the AP preview at Universal for June 3 (boy what a mess THAT was, but they fixed it pretty quickly) and you had to sign up for an entry time. I think the earliest was 8:00, I got 9:45, and I don't know what the latest time was; I didn't scroll down that far but now I wish I had. People will be upset if MK opens at 9:00 but they're not allowed to enter until 11:00, especially with it closing at 7:00. 

Do they have any extra entrances they could use? I did the Dark Side Half Marathon a couple years ago and it seemed like we ran into and out of the parks through various CM/delivery entrances I never knew were there. If they could set up temporary guest entry points at different parts of the parks and have buses drop them off at the different locations, this might work. I'm just hypothesizing, though; this probably isn't what they'll do.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

andyman8 said:


> I think you’re mostly right. Based on the DVC announcement, we know they’re going to open the three DVC standalone resorts (SSR, OKW, Riviera). Here are my guesses:
> Pop (largest value)
> Beach (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> BW (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> AKL (assuming they open AKV-Jambo. If not, AKL stays closed probably)
> GF (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> CR (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> Polynesian (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> WL (already will be partially operating because of DVC so why not open the rest)
> CBR (if Skyliner operates. If not, POR may open instead because of its large size)
> 
> *I think they might also open AoA (especially if they use the Skyliner), but I’m not sure.* I think the hotels will be top-heavy initially not only because they want the most money possible but also because they can really only consolidate up, not down. If they find there’s a night where there are a few too many reservations for CBR for example, they can’t downgrade people to Pop but most would be thrilled if they were upgraded to a Deluxe).
> 
> That said, I think it’s unlikely YC and POFQ reopen initially. Same for CSR and the All-Stars.
> 
> 
> They said they’d have a pool open at each resort, but that doesn’t necessarily mean it’ll be the feature pool, especially if they have a sizable Villas pool like BC (as @yulilin3 said). Could be a similar situation with BLT, BW, and other resorts that have a “Villa” pool. If it’s just BCV open, *I’d imagine it may not make much financial sense to operate and staff Storm-Along Bay*, but I don’t know. We’ll see. All they’ve promised is a pool; they haven’t said which ones.



I agree with you on all of these.  I would add POR to the closures and keep both PO resorts closed.  I also think they have to consider keeping AoA open, otherwise, where do you put the parties of 6 all with guests 3 and over?  They will be hard to transfer to another resort unless they have a ton of cabins or 2-bedroom villas available which is entirely possible.

I never thought about the feature pools.  Wow - close the deluxe pools, especially SAB, and cue further cancellations, IMHO.  Especially in the summer, with the reduced park hours, so many people will want to head to the pools.


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> What I'm most interested in--besides the hierarchy of reservations-- is how they're going to manage the logistics of park entry. They're surely not going to allow everyone to show up at rope drop. If they stagger entrance times that'll make already shortened park days even shorter.
> 
> I signed up yesterday for the AP preview at Universal for June 3 (boy what a mess THAT was, but they fixed it pretty quickly) and you had to sign up for an entry time. I think the earliest was 8:00, I got 9:45, and I don't know what the latest time was; I didn't scroll down that far but now I wish I had. People will be upset if MK opens at 9:00 but they're not allowed to enter until 11:00, especially with it closing at 7:00.
> 
> Do they have any extra entrances they could use? I did the Dark Side Half Marathon a couple years ago and it seemed like we ran into and out of the parks through various CM/delivery entrances I never knew were there. If they could set up temporary guest entry points at different parts of the parks and have buses drop them off at the different locations, this might work. I'm just hypothesizing, though; this probably isn't what they'll do.



people may not like it but they are going to have to stagger entry times. Don’t know another way to do it.


----------



## Llama mama

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I agree with you on all of these.  I would add POR to the closures and keep both PO resorts closed.  I also think they have to consider keeping AoA open, otherwise, where do you put the parties of 6 all with guests 3 and over?  They will be hard to transfer to another resort unless they have a ton of cabins or 2-bedroom villas available which is entirely possible.
> 
> I never thought about the feature pools.  Wow - close the deluxe pools, especially SAB, and cue further cancellations, IMHO.  Especially in the summer, with the reduced park hours, so many people will want to head to the pools.


They close SAB and we will cancel. We can except a lot of changes but not our pool in August. That’s a dealbreaker for us.


----------



## tinkerhon

Spaceguy55 said:


> This just popped up today..so their back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *                                    Hello!                                *
> 
> May we help you with questions about a Walt Disney World vacation?



Thank goodness ! I was wondering when the bus drivers would get back to work !


----------



## Sandisw

CopperMonkey said:


> Yea we had a June reservation that was blanket cancelled, but with us actually having a reopening date now, I don't see them cancelling peoples reservations like that. It would be a simple modification to just cut our dates by 1 day and let us check in the day of (July 11th). If they still do rolling cancellations like before, I foresee a Universal Vacation in our future and not Disney.



The key is that they are not allowing modifications right now so I would worry that if it is modified, it won’t be until they open it up again.

Hopefully, we get more soon!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Llama mama said:


> They close SAB and we will cancel. We can except a lot of changes but not our pool in August. That’s a dealbreaker for us.


I would think once the hotel is running the feature pools will open. While only DVC is running for those 3 weeks I can see why they might only have DVC pools open. SAB is quite the operation to run just for BCV...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Llama mama said:


> They close SAB and we will cancel. We can except a lot of changes but not our pool in August. That’s a dealbreaker for us.


I don't think they legally can keep it closed.  DVC dues pay for partial upkeep of that pool.  It would also be a really crappy thing to do with such limited park hours they have.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Makes sense. Consolidate the resorts.
> 
> Pick two
> 
> Pop Century/All Star Movies/All Star Sports/All Star Music/AOA
> 
> Pick one of each
> 
> Beach/Yacht
> Port Orleans/Riverside
> Riviera/CBR
> OKW/Saratoga
> 
> I think all the Monorail Resorts will open
> 
> Just my guess



Initial plan is to continue with only having open the DVC resorts and move people there. For how long, that wasn’t known.

Guests wont be given a choice of where they are moved to either, unless, of course, Disney changes their mind...which everything is subject to change.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Sandisw said:


> The key is that they are not allowing modifications right now so I would worry that if it is modified, it won’t be until they open it up again.
> 
> Hopefully, we get more soon!



This is my concern.  We have a reservation with the Free Dining promo for July 5-11.  I WANT to modify to arrive on July 12.
I received the 35% off email, but I'm anxious to know if Disney will allow me to re-book before the daily reservations open for that period.  I keep thinking they will, but some say no.  Ahhhrrghhh.  It is maddening!


----------



## Sandisw

Jroceagles said:


> Wait...didn't it say the pools at DVC resorts WOULD be open?



Yes, but they are only planning right now to open the DVC pools to start..,so at BCV, the quiet pool and not SAB.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> Initial plan is to continue with only having open the DVC resorts and move people there. For how long, that wasn’t known.
> 
> Guests wont be given a choice of where they are moved to either, unless, of course, Disney changes their mind...which everything is subject to change.


so some people will be getting a pretty nice upgrade.  Of course they then won't have a food court.


----------



## Llama mama

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they legally can keep it closed.  DVC dues pay for partial upkeep of that pool.  It would also be a really crappy thing to do with such limited park hours they have.


Ohh good to know. Someone posted they are only opening the dvc pool. 
I agree , but they canceled all 5 of my 1/2 day cabanas I had booked at SAB. I have a 8 night stay at YC first week of August. I truly hope it is open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Llama mama said:


> Ohh good to know. Someone posted they are only opening the dvc pool.
> I agree , but they canceled all 5 of my 1/2 day cabanas I had booked at SAB. I have a 8 night stay at YC first week of August. I truly hope it is open.


I know there will be a lot of upset DVC owners (including myself) if they try to keep that pool closed.


----------



## tinkerhon

chicagoshannon said:


> so some people will be getting a pretty nice upgrade.  Of course they then won't have a food court.



Dont want to sound picky (or weird) here, but no food court (wherever we were staying) would be a dealbreaker for us.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Disney does need all these details worked out yesterday.    As many as have popped up way more will continue to.   It seems like they are ten steps behind already.  

The guests with dogs I think is pretty easy.   All of fort wilderness allows dogs if they open that and one other dog friendly resort that has to be enough for people with dogs.   Since it's only certain room types and a note should be easy to move those guests.  I would say open fort wilderness and yacht club everyone Gets an upgrade who had a dog on reservation prior to 6/1 or something.    Again it's just the people with dogs on reservations, bet it's one of the easier things to resolve.   Numbers are low they can move rooms with dogs and contact them.     Of all the complex issues I do think they can find a way to accommodate the dog owners and furry friends , but they need to let people know.  Don't upset the dogs


----------



## Eric Smith

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney does need all these details worked out yesterday.    As many as have popped up way more will continue to.   It seems like they are ten steps behind already.
> 
> The guests with dogs I think is pretty easy.   All of fort wilderness allows dogs if they open that and one other dog friendly resort that has to be enough for people with dogs.   Since it's only certain room types and a note should be easy to move those guests.  I would say open fort wilderness and yacht club everyone Gets an upgrade who had a dog on reservation prior to 6/1 or something.    Again it's just the people with dogs on reservations, bet it's one of the easier things to resolve.   Numbers are low they can move rooms with dogs and contact them.     Of all the complex issues I do think they can find a way to accommodate the dog owners and furry friends , but they need to let people know.  Don't upset the dogs


The opening is a month and a half away.  They’ll work all of the details out.  The opening only got approved Friday afternoon.


----------



## skeeter31

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney does need all these details worked out yesterday.    As many as have popped up way more will continue to.   It seems like they are ten steps behind already.
> 
> The guests with dogs I think is pretty easy.   All of fort wilderness allows dogs if they open that and one other dog friendly resort that has to be enough for people with dogs.   Since it's only certain room types and a note should be easy to move those guests.  I would say open fort wilderness and yacht club everyone Gets an upgrade who had a dog on reservation prior to 6/1 or something.    Again it's just the people with dogs on reservations, bet it's one of the easier things to resolve.   Numbers are low they can move rooms with dogs and contact them.     Of all the complex issues I do think they can find a way to accommodate the dog owners and furry friends , but they need to let people know.  Don't upset the dogs


Or just go back to no dogs on property for a while. Seems much easier than your plan


----------



## chicagoshannon

tinkerhon said:


> Dont want to sound picky (or weird) here, but no food court (wherever we were staying) would be a dealbreaker for us.


I get it.  It's one of the main reasons I was looking at Riviera for a brief second (could walk to Caribbean Beach for food court).  We're food court people.  BC does have some counter service and so does Boardwalk.  IT's just not as extensive at other places.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Universal will be closing the parks at 8pm due to the curfew. (twitter)
  Not a good start. 


** edit ** 

The calendar on their website is showing a _6pm_ closure up to the end of June - then 8pm


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they legally can keep it closed.  DVC dues pay for partial upkeep of that pool.  It would also be a really crappy thing to do with such limited park hours they have.



They absolutely can keep SAB closed. The MFs that cover its operation will be adjusted to account for the closure,

Once parks open and move guests are at the resort...even if they have been moved to the villas..,it may open then because it will help with occupancy.

Remember, SAB is not part of DVC so we have no say in its operation, other than helping pay for it so DVC members can use it.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> Dont want to sound picky (or weird) here, but no food court (wherever we were staying) would be a dealbreaker for us.



I wouldn't put it as dealbreaker but I like a good court as a way to Grab something quickly and Go especially when I'm doing rundisney stuff.  Come back, change, grab a quick breakfast then off to park.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Yeah no food court would he brutal for families.  Not really room to eat in a room for many and sit down restaurants  are too expensive.

Refillable mugs don't bother brining them , even it the food courts are open those can't be allowed in a covid world.


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Universal will be closing the parks at 8pm due to the curfew.  Not a good start.



That isn't anything universal can control.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> so some people will be getting a pretty nice upgrade.  Of course they then won't have a food court.



 DVC is great, we stay at them often. But the studios are just a room, and in most of them one of the beds is a pull out sofa. Some of them sleep 5, which is miserable to me. I’d be really unhappy to be moved to one of them unless I was staying in a value. I’m going to bet they’ll open at least 1 resort in each category and people will get moved sideways rather than an upgrade. 

People can hope, but I sure wouldn’t expect it. This isn’t like it used to be when you got walked. 

And the thought of being at the YC or BC and no SAB? Yikes! My kid would have a fit, heck I’d have a fit! lol Not that it would help.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Sandisw said:


> Yes, but they are only planning right now to open the DVC pools to start..,so at BCV, the quiet pool and not SAB.



Do we KNOW the regular resort pools will be closed? What is this based on?


----------



## Sandisw

Taylor'sMom said:


> Do we KNOW the regular resort pools will be closed? What is this based on?



The information that a friend of mine who is a TA was given.  She stated that the initial plan..when DVC resorts first open...they are only planning DVC pools

With Disney, of course, they could change things, but right now, if DVC are going before they open the resort to more guests, they should plan on only DVC pools.

We won’t truly know until June 22nd when guests arrive.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> DVC is great, we stay at them often. But the studios are just a room, and in most of them one of the beds is a pull out sofa. Some of them sleep 5, which is miserable to me. I’d be really unhappy to be moved to one of them unless I was staying in a value. I’m going to bet they’ll open at least 1 resort in each category and people will get moved sideways rather than an upgrade.
> 
> People can hope, but I sure wouldn’t expect it. This isn’t like it used to be when you got walked.
> 
> And the thought of being at the YC or BC and no SAB? Yikes! My kid would have a fit, heck I’d have a fit! lol Not that it would help.


I don't think they'd move most people to a villa.   They'd get put in a regular Beach Club room.  If that pool is closed I'd be VERY VERY unhappy since it's the only reason we're staying there.


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> I wouldn't put it as dealbreaker but I like a good court as a way to Grab something quickly and Go especially when I'm doing rundisney stuff.  Come back, change, grab a quick breakfast then off to park.


Already cancelled for july, but with the parks closing so early, there would be a lot of food court dinners


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they'd move most people to a villa.   They'd get put in a regular Beach Club room.  If that pool is closed I'd be VERY VERY unhappy since it's the only reason we're staying there.



Well, right now my friend emailed all her clients to tell them that if they are at a value or moderate they will be moved to a DVC resort and have no choice as to which one.

Subject to change, but that is the plan given to her as a TA....only thing she wasn’t told is how long this would be and when they will begin to open other resorts,

I do think they could open the resort rooms...but just reporting information I Have gotten.


----------



## tcherjen

Sandisw said:


> Well, right now my friend emailed all her clients to tell them that if they are at a value or moderate they will be moved to a DVC resort and have no choice as to which one.
> 
> Subject to change, but that is the plan given to her as a TA....only thing she wasn’t told is how long this would be and when they will begin to open other resorts,
> 
> I do think they could open the resort rooms...but just reporting information I Have gotten.



Thank you for the information.
We are there 19-24 at FQ. I personally will not be super disappointed to move, picking a resort is always hard for me.  I will miss the beignets though


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Well, right now my friend emailed all her clients to tell them that if they are at a value or moderate they will be moved to a DVC resort and have no choice as to which one.
> 
> Subject to change, but that is the plan given to her as a TA....only thing she wasn’t told is how long this would be and when they will begin to open other resorts,
> 
> I do think they could open the resort rooms...but just reporting information I Have gotten.



I'm still not sure how that is better then opening one or two of each category but obviously things are very fluid right now.


----------



## BrerMama

Eric Smith said:


> The opening is a month and a half away.  They’ll work all of the details out.  The opening only got approved Friday afternoon.


And they cancelled all of my dining and Fastpasses and took away my free dining before that. If they can move that quickly to cancel, they can move that quickly to let me know what’s going to happen next.


----------



## Krandor

BrerMama said:


> And they cancelled all of my dining and Fastpasses and took away my free dining before that. If they can move that quickly to cancel, they can move that quickly to let me know what’s going to happen next.



Honestly I think one big massive infodump of everything would be too much to do at once.  So it is going to come out in phases.   I expect resort information will be the next information we get.  Then new reservation system.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> Well, right now my friend emailed all her clients to tell them that if they are at a value or moderate they will be moved to a DVC resort and have no choice as to which one.
> 
> Subject to change, but that is the plan given to her as a TA....only thing she wasn’t told is how long this would be and when they will begin to open other resorts,
> 
> I do think they could open the resort rooms...but just reporting information I Have gotten.


This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## BrerMama

Krandor said:


> I'm still not sure how that is better then opening one or two of each category but obviously things are very fluid right now.


They have to open all the deluxe resorts (except YC) due to DVC being attached. They need restaurants and services in the hotel for DVC. If they move everyone booked in a moderate or value into a regular room at a deluxe, they only have to worry about transportation, pools, dining, housekeeping, etc at the deluxes.  Almost all the deluxes are also near at least one park; mods and values are not. I can see the thinking clearly here. Just waiting to see if Disney is also thinking this.


----------



## Sandisw

BrerMama said:


> They have to open all the deluxe resorts (except YC) due to DVC being attached. They need restaurants and services in the hotel for DVC. If they move everyone booked in a moderate or value into a regular room at a deluxe, they only have to worry about transportation, pools, dining, housekeeping, etc at the deluxes.  Almost all the deluxes are also near at least one park; mods and values are not. I can see the thinking clearly here. Just waiting to see if Disney is also thinking this.



It is as of today!  Just not sure about which rooms they will use,,,open DVC or regular resort rooms.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> The opening is a month and a half away.  They’ll work all of the details out.  The opening only got approved Friday afternoon.


Take that common sense elsewhere Sir!


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Universal will be closing the parks at 8pm due to the curfew. (twitter)
> Not a good start.
> 
> 
> ** edit **
> 
> The calendar on their website is showing a _6pm_ closure up to the end of June - then 8pm


CityWalk closes at 8pm now


----------



## KrissyD715

So pop probably won't be opening?


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> DVC is great, we stay at them often. But the studios are just a room, and in most of them one of the beds is a pull out sofa. Some of them sleep 5, which is miserable to me. I’d be really unhappy to be moved to one of them unless I was staying in a value. I’m going to bet they’ll open at least 1 resort in each category and people will get moved sideways rather than an upgrade.
> 
> People can hope, but I sure wouldn’t expect it. This isn’t like it used to be when you got walked.
> 
> And the thought of being at the YC or BC and no SAB? Yikes! My kid would have a fit, heck I’d have a fit! lol Not that it would help.


I took it as only hotels that are attached to DVC properties would be opening (AKL, Polynesian, Contemporary...etc) not that they were moving people in to DVC rooms.  I doubt there’s enough DVC inventory to accommodate everyone.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Honestly I think one big massive infodump of everything would be too much to do at once.  So it is going to come out in phases.   I expect resort information will be the next information we get.  Then new reservation system.



Agreed. Though it would get anger and frustration out of the way quickly, it might cause confusion with certain things getting lost in the shuffle of a big news dump. I much prefer it being spread out. Its hard enough to keep up with everything as is let alone 50 announcements all at once


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eric Smith said:


> I took it as only hotels that are attached to DVC properties would be opening (AKL, Polynesian, Contemporary...etc) not that they were moving people in to DVC rooms.  I doubt there’s enough DVC inventory to accommodate everyone.


that's what I would think too.  However some might get DVC rooms at Saratoga for instance.


----------



## PixarBall

Krandor said:


> Honestly I think one big massive infodump of everything would be too much to do at once.  So it is going to come out in phases.   I expect resort information will be the next information we get.  Then new reservation system.


Seriously the people crapping on Disney is insane. Do you realize the magnitude of this? I don’t think they do. All they are worried about is themselves. I feel sorry for the CMs who are about to deal with some of this stuff.


----------



## Sandisw

Eric Smith said:


> I took it as only hotels that are attached to DVC properties would be opening (AKL, Polynesian, Contemporary...etc) not that they were moving people in to DVC rooms.  I doubt there’s enough DVC inventory to accommodate everyone.



Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,

Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.

And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.

Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,

My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!


----------



## Sandisw

KrissyD715 said:


> So pop probably won't be opening?



As of today, not iniitally.


----------



## SierraT

gottalovepluto said:


> CityWalk closes at 8pm now



Citywalk isn’t allowing anyone in past 7 now because of the riots.

At this point, I think the parks are more concerned about the prospect of riots than a virus.  If it’s not one thing it’s another!

I think a lot of us just feel like throwing our hands up and saying forget a vacation in Orlando at all!


----------



## SarahC97

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!


I realize you don't have a crystal ball, but would you assume that if you're booked someplace like Wilderness Lodge that has a DVC section that they would try to move you to that DVC?


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Universal will be closing the parks at 8pm due to the curfew. (twitter)
> Not a good start.
> 
> 
> ** edit **
> 
> The calendar on their website is showing a _6pm_ closure up to the end of June - then 8pm


The hours for the parks have always been 6pm and 5 pm for VB. The 8pm closing is for citywalk


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!



Quick question would people who get moved to a dvc be able To use the dvc pools?


----------



## RamblingMad

SierraT said:


> Citywalk isn’t allowing anyone in past 7 now because of the riots.
> 
> At this point, I think the parks are more concerned about the prospect of riots than a virus.  If it’s not one thing it’s another!
> 
> I think a lot of us just feel like throwing our hands up and saying forget a vacation in Orlando at all!



I haven't seen any video yet of people looting the theme parks.


----------



## SierraT

RamblingMad said:


> I haven't seen any video yet of people looting the theme parks.



Do you want to?  I’m sure they are taking necessary precautions to prevent it.


----------



## KrissyD715

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!


Are there bad DVC resorts? We always try to save as much as possible so I'm thinking anything would be an upgrade and a bonus


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> I realize you don't have a crystal ball, but would you assume that if you're booked someplace like Wilderness Lodge that has a DVC section that they would try to move you to that DVC?



Based on what I have been told, I would say yes, as long as moving people to DVC villas and not opening other resorts is the plan,

What is sounds like is that they are trying to hold off as long as they can to open regular resorts to make things easier to manage, like housekeeping, transportation etc,  

Of course, the plan may not work very well for very long if they have too many people to move and not enough villas.


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> Do you want to?  I’m sure they are taking necessary precautions to prevent it.



Its a scary thought that becomes more of a possibility by the day.


----------



## Eric Smith

KrissyD715 said:


> Are there bad DVC resorts? We always try to save as much as possible so I'm thinking anything would be an upgrade and a bonus


It would depend on the person.  OKW and Saratoga definitely wouldn’t be for everyone.


----------



## Lewisc

Sandisw said:


> As of today, not iniitally.


That's a lot of guests to move. Disney either thinks a lot of guests will, or have already, canceled or might have to cancel guests.


----------



## Sandisw

Nightmarefandom said:


> Quick question would people who get moved to a dvc be able To use the dvc pools?



Of course! I think that is the idea of the plan to open things up in a phased manner.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Sandisw said:


> Of course! I think that is the idea of the plan to open things up in a phased manner.



Thank You for your help


----------



## SarahC97

Sandisw said:


> Based on what I have been told, I would say yes, as long as moving people to DVC villas and not opening other resorts is the plan,
> 
> What is sounds like is that they are trying to hold off as long as they can to open regular resorts to make things easier to manage, like housekeeping, transportation etc,
> 
> Of course, the plan may not work very well for very long if they have too many people to move and not enough villas.


That's cool. I'm willing to hang in there and see what happens, but since we're paying for a Magic Kingdom area resort, I would prefer to be in one! Thanks for sharing the info! We're going at the end of July, so hopefully we'll find out soon-ish what the deal is.


----------



## mhautz

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!


I'm not sure I believe it, but mostly because I'm staying at All-Star Music and I couldn't be so lucky


----------



## Sandisw

KrissyD715 said:


> Are there bad DVC resorts? We always try to save as much as possible so I'm thinking anything would be an upgrade and a bonus



They have their pros/cons and not one DVC wins,  DVCs near the parks are more popular at times, but they all have unique features.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just looked at availability for DVC for the first week they're open.  Some resorts have studios available but not every one.  I was a bit surprised at how much availability there is.  However even with all the availability there are not enough rooms in DVC to accommodate everyone that has a room booked unless way more people have canceled than anyone thinks.

If you are moved to a DVC resort you will be able to use whatever is open at the resort.


----------



## Sandisw

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I believe it, but mostly because I'm staying at All-Star Music and I couldn't be so lucky



Well, if you were a client of my friend, you would have gotten an email from her telling you it would be happening but for what dates, unknown.

So, you can hope...especially if you are going in July..IMO.


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> Citywalk isn’t allowing anyone in past 7 now because of the riots.
> 
> At this point, I think the parks are more concerned about the prospect of riots than a virus.  If it’s not one thing it’s another!
> 
> I think a lot of us just feel like throwing our hands up and saying forget a vacation in Orlando at all!



2020 just isn't giving anybody a break...


----------



## Llama mama

Sandisw said:


> Based on what I have been told, I would say yes, as long as moving people to DVC villas and not opening other resorts is the plan,
> 
> What is sounds like is that they are trying to hold off as long as they can to open regular resorts to make things easier to manage, like housekeeping, transportation etc,
> 
> Of course, the plan may not work very well for very long if they have too many people to move and not enough villas.


We are at YC and will probably be moved.
How are the pullouts in the villas ? Tolerable ?
BTW .... clowns freak me out..... Hoping we don’t get BW


----------



## SmittS

Anyone dined at DS since the reopening and used an AP discount?  Looking at Disney’s AP page, I’m not seeing any DS restaurants currently.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/passholder-benefits-and-discounts/


----------



## Sandisw

Llama mama said:


> We are at YC and will probably be moved.
> How are the pullouts in the villas ? Tolerable ?



Depends on resort and people,  I don’t mind them at all..but I like a little harder surface,  Congress Park at SSR and RIV had the new pull down Murphy beds.

I hadn’t thought much about those at deluxe resorts already.  Next time I reach out to my friend, I will try to get more info about people like you,


----------



## Llama mama

Sandisw said:


> Depends on resort and people,  I don’t mind them at all..but I like a little harder surface,  Congress Park at SSR and RIV had the new pull down Murphy beds.
> 
> I hadn’t thought much about those at deluxe resorts already.  Next time I reach out to my friend, I will try to get more info about people like you,


Yeah kinda curious , it would have to be a deluxe move I would think.
Again ..... clowns really freak me out Hoping not BW


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If they are actually able to move everyone who still wants to come into rooms at DVC resorts (even considering that they would be able to use the rooms set aside for cash reservations on the DVC side), that means there are WAY less people who actually want to vacation there ASAP than we have been thinking here, wouldn’t it? Even the most conservative of our assumptions probably assumed more.

If we’re just talking DVC and the regular attached resort portion remain closed, I think there are going to be some people really unimpressed when they get moved from a deluxe resort to SSR. No offence SSR fans. I bet Riviera has a lot of available space too since it’s not sold out, in fairness.


----------



## SarahC97

Llama mama said:


> We are at YC and will probably be moved.
> How are the pullouts in the villas ? Tolerable ?
> BTW .... clowns freak me out..... Hoping we don’t get BW


Honestly, this is what bothers me most. We've stayed at Boardwalk and Polynesian in the studios and the pull out beds were awful. No way I or anyone in my family could sleep an entire week on those. But, I'm happy to bring an air mattress if they need to shift people around. We'd make it work.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> I just looked at availability for DVC for the first week they're open.  Some resorts have studios available but not every one.  I was a bit surprised at how much availability there is.  However even with all the availability there are not enough rooms in DVC to accommodate everyone that has a room booked unless way more people have canceled than anyone thinks.
> 
> If you are moved to a DVC resort you will be able to use whatever is open at the resort.



I don’t think they will be moving cash reservations until the parks open so mid July...

Now, it will be interesting when we get reports of people actually moved what happens on the DVC side in terms of rooms!


----------



## SarahC97

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they are actually able to move everyone who still wants to come into rooms at DVC resorts (even considering that they would be able to use the rooms set aside for cash reservations on the DVC side), that means there are WAY less people who actually want to vacation there ASAP than we have been thinking here, wouldn’t it? Even the most conservative of our assumptions probably assumed more.
> 
> If we’re just talking DVC and the regular attached resort portion remain closed, I think there are going to be some people really unimpressed when they get moved from a deluxe resort to SSR. No offence SSR fans. I bet Riviera has a lot of available space too since it’s not sold out, in fairness.


Honestly, I would not be happy if I was moved from a deluxe MK resort to SSR. That would be a downgrade in my book unless they hooked me up with like a 2-bedroom villa.


----------



## Llama mama

SarahC97 said:


> Honestly, this is what bothers me most. We've stayed at Boardwalk and Polynesian in the studios and the pull out beds were awful. No way I or anyone in my family could sleep an entire week on those. But, I'm happy to bring an air mattress if they need to shift people around. We'd make it work.


That’s exactly what I am worried about. I have two Queens at YC. My two teenage daughters would be complaining the whole stay if they had to share a pullout.


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> Depends on resort and people,  I don’t mind them at all..but I like a little harder surface,  Congress Park at SSR and RIV had the new pull down Murphy beds.
> 
> I hadn’t thought much about those at deluxe resorts already.  Next time I reach out to my friend, I will try to get more info about people like you,


Sorry if you've already answered this, but I booked a 1 night stay at Riviera in a studio preferred view for July 4 just for a night away from our 3 toddlers and from what I'm gathering you're saying that part of the resort is not expected to be open and therefore we may possibly be moved to the DVC portion (i.e. a villa)?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SarahC97 said:


> Honestly, I would not be happy if I was moved from a deluxe MK resort to SSR. That would be a downgrade in my book unless they hooked me up with like a 2-bedroom villa.



I agree, that’s a big downgrade. Even with the 2 bedroom villa, IMO.

I wonder if a lot of people pull out of trips if this is actually how Disney is planning to open resorts and don’t work with people to move to a resort of their choice.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney does need all these details worked out yesterday.    As many as have popped up way more will continue to.   It seems like they are ten steps behind already.
> 
> The guests with dogs I think is pretty easy.   All of fort wilderness allows dogs if they open that and one other dog friendly resort that has to be enough for people with dogs.   Since it's only certain room types and a note should be easy to move those guests.  I would say open fort wilderness and yacht club everyone Gets an upgrade who had a dog on reservation prior to 6/1 or something.    Again it's just the people with dogs on reservations, bet it's one of the easier things to resolve.   Numbers are low they can move rooms with dogs and contact them.     Of all the complex issues I do think they can find a way to accommodate the dog owners and furry friends , but they need to let people know.  Don't upset the dogs


Fort Wilderness is listed to open DVC resorts


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Sorry if you've already answered this, but I booked a 1 night stay at Riviera in a studio preferred view for July 4 just for a night away from our 3 toddlers and from what I'm gathering you're saying that part of the resort is not expected to be open and therefore we may possibly be moved to the DVC portion (i.e. a villa)?



You’re already booked in a DVC room if you’re booked Riviera. You shouldn’t be moved if they’re opening all DVC. It’s all 1 resort.


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> Honestly, this is what bothers me most. We've stayed at Boardwalk and Polynesian in the studios and the pull out beds were awful. No way I or anyone in my family could sleep an entire week on those. But, I'm happy to bring an air mattress if they need to shift people around. We'd make it work.



Well, silver lining..and since this is the rumors board, I am going out on a limb..Riviera is a DVC only resort,

That means all rooms will be available to be used if they move people. They have only declared 30% or so of the resort for use by DVC members so far,  That leaves about 70% wide open for moves.

Sooooo...I wonder if that will be a place we see used for many of them?.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Sandisw said:


> Based on what I have been told, I would say yes, as long as moving people to DVC villas and not opening other resorts is the plan,
> 
> What is sounds like is that they are trying to hold off as long as they can to open regular resorts to make things easier to manage, like housekeeping, transportation etc,
> 
> Of course, the plan may not work very well for very long if they have too many people to move and not enough villas.



This is interesting and worries me a little bit. I have 2 rooms (10 people) for GF. There’s only a few DVC (and I’m a DVC owner) that would hold all of us and isn’t a step down from the GF. And then there’s the worry that they put us at two different places  Thank you for sharing your intel.


----------



## Leigh L

andigomeep said:


> Not a single one. I tried unsubscribing and resubscribing to see if that helps as I’ve always had problems with getting emails.


Thanks - DH never received one and I just updated his subscriptions as well -although he gets tons of promotional emails, just not the important stuff sometimes.
(I did get one, but I also have a November trip booked without him, so not sure if that applies to August. The summer reservation is in his name)


----------



## SarahC97

Sandisw said:


> Well, silver lining..and since this is the rumors board, I am going out on a limb..Riviera is a DVC only resort,
> 
> That means all rooms will be available to be used if they move people. They have only declared 30% or so of the resort for use by DVC members so far,  That leaves about 70% wide open for moves.
> 
> Sooooo...I wonder if that will be a place we see used for many of them?.


And I'd be cool with Riviera because of the Skyliner. I guess we'll see. I'm willing to be open-minded with what happens.


----------



## Sandisw

MrsSmith07 said:


> This is interesting and worries me a little bit. I have 2 rooms (10 people) for GF. There’s only a few DVC (and I’m a DVC owner) that would hold all of us and isn’t a step down from the GF. And then there’s the worry that they put us at two different places  Thank you for sharing your intel.



 this holds true and your whole group is moved to a Grand Villa at VGF...they hold 12...if one is open!,,,,dream big!


----------



## Marissa227

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!



What do you think about the cabins at fort wilderness?


----------



## WEDWDW

What do you think World Showcase will feel like without the Cultural Reps?

I will MISS them SO MUCH!


----------



## Sandisw

Marissa227 said:


> What do you think about the cabins at fort wilderness?



That was not included as part of where people may get switched.  It is open though..

I haven’t stayed there since mid 90s though...been DVC since 2009..and before that, almost  always Contemporary.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Well, silver lining..and since this is the rumors board, I am going out on a limb..Riviera is a DVC only resort,
> 
> That means all rooms will be available to be used if they move people. They have only declared 30% or so of the resort for use by DVC members so far,  That leaves about 70% wide open for moves.
> 
> Sooooo...I wonder if that will be a place we see used for many of them?.



I"m currently booked at pop due to skyliner.  I wouldn't complain about rivera wher I'd also get the skyliner perk.  Though the danger is I might like it there.....


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> I"m currently booked at pop due to skyliner.  I wouldn't complain about rivera wher I'd also get the skyliner perk.  Though the danger is I might like it there.....



Yeah...I fell in love and bought 175 in the Fall,  I did sell BWV to help offset things as I do have 800 points...lol

So, if you end up there, be prepared!,


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> Well, right now my friend emailed all her clients to tell them that if they are at a value or moderate they will be moved to a DVC resort and have no choice as to which one.
> 
> Subject to change, but that is the plan given to her as a TA....only thing she wasn’t told is how long this would be and when they will begin to open other resorts,
> 
> I do think they could open the resort rooms...but just reporting information I Have gotten.


Two questions: are they doing this for arrivals starting on 6/22 or later on (after 7/11 for example).

And are you saying the plan is to do DVC resorts with or without their “hotel-side” counterparts?


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Yeah...I fell in love and bought 175 in the Fall,  I did sell BWV to help offset things as I do have 800 points...lol
> 
> So, if you end up there, be prepared!,



800 points.. dang...


----------



## MrsSmith07

Sandisw said:


> this holds true and your whole group is moved to a Grand Villa at VGF...they hold 12...if one is open!,,,,dream big!



That would be Ah-mazing, and would make it all worth it. I’d even settle for one of the grand villas at BLT


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> The information that a friend of mine who is a TA was given.  She stated that the initial plan..when DVC resorts first open...they are only planning DVC pools
> 
> With Disney, of course, they could change things, but right now, if DVC are going before they open the resort to more guests, they should plan on only DVC pools.
> 
> We won’t truly know until June 22nd when guests arrive.


Aren’t the DVC & regular pools the same at some resorts Wilderness?


----------



## disneyfan150

Llama mama said:


> That’s exactly what I am worried about. I have two Queens at YC. My two teenage daughters would be complaining the whole stay if they had to share a pullout.


Wow! This worries me about moving from YC, too. To miss out on SAB, have a pull out bed, and  possibly loose a balcony. . .  .


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Two questions: are they doing this for arrivals starting on 6/22 or later on (after 7/11 for example).
> 
> And are you saying the plan is to do DVC resorts with or without their “hotel-side” counterparts?



DVC resorts only are open to members and guests who are booked from 6/22 on. So yes, those are opening as per our contract, they needed to get them open ASAP. 

It sounds like any moves of cash guests from other resorts would be reservations closer to park opening...but she wasnt given dates,

As of today, none of the hotel sides of DVC resorts are slated to open and at some point they will begin moving guests, providing they don’t change their minds...but, given they want to phase open, I believe it will happen for at least a short time,

I have no idea if Disney is still canceling cash reservations at resorts that are not DVC.  If they are, I don’t know the dates.  I do believe that any cash guest with a reservation at a DVC resort from 6/22 on will be able to still go..even though no parks..


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they are actually able to move everyone who still wants to come into rooms at DVC resorts (even considering that they would be able to use the rooms set aside for cash reservations on the DVC side), that means there are WAY less people who actually want to vacation there ASAP than we have been thinking here, wouldn’t it? Even the most conservative of our assumptions probably assumed more.
> 
> If we’re just talking DVC and the regular attached resort portion remain closed, I think there are going to be some people really unimpressed when they get moved from a deluxe resort to SSR. No offence SSR fans. I bet Riviera has a lot of available space too since it’s not sold out, in fairness.


Riviera only has 1 bedrooms and larger available for July 11-18.  So not sure anyone would get moved there.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> DVC resorts only are open to members and guests who are booked from 6/22 on. So yes, those are opening as per our contract, they needed to get them open ASAP.
> 
> It sounds like any moves of cash guests from other resorts would be reservations closer to park opening...but she wasnt given dates,
> 
> As of today, none of the hotel sides of DVC resorts are slated to open and at some point they will begin moving guests, providing they don’t change their minds...but, given they want to phase open, I believe it will happen for at least a short time,
> 
> I have no idea if Disney is still canceling cash reservations at resorts that are not DVC.  If they are, I don’t know the dates.  I do believe that any cash guest with a reservation at a DVC resort from 6/22 on will be able to still go..even though no parks..



I cannt image how much work this is for disney.


----------



## Sandisw

LSUmiss said:


> Aren’t the DVC & regular pools the same at some resorts Wilderness?



There are two pools at Wilderness Lodge...and DVC does have rooms in the main lodge and then the villas...so maybe here both will open,

And, now that you mention that, I wonder if they will keep cash guests who are at Wilderness Lodge there because it will be open for owners of CCV...didn’t think of that,

Could the same at AKL...both buildings have DVC so both pools could open up!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Just as an FYI I asked my TA friend and she said they've heard nothing from Disney all weekend.  She said she was surprised.

So different TA's are being told (or not told) different things.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> I cannt image how much work this is for disney.



I know...I also wonder if that is why the initial information was to tell guests that if they are moved, they will not be given a choice or option to ask for a different place,

And, maybe when they go to do it they will realize it is a nightmare and scrap the whole thing after a few weeks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> There are two pools at Wilderness Lodge...and DVC does have rooms in the main lodge and then the villas...so maybe here both will open,
> 
> And, now that you mention that, I wonder if they will keep cash guests who are at Wilderness Lodge there because it will be open for owners of CCV...didn’t think of that,
> 
> Could the same at AKL...both buildings have DVC so both pools could open up!


But what about GF?  There is no DVC pool.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> Just as an FYI I asked my TA friend and she said they've heard nothing from Disney all weekend.  She said she was surprised.
> 
> So different TA's are being told (or not told) different things.



Mine got the news on Friday. But, definitely doesn't Surprise me


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Mine got the news on Friday. But, definitely doesn't Surprise me



Yeah I think there is going to be a lot of conflicting information for a while.  Just going to either have to get used to it or wait for it to hit DPB.  You know one bus driver hears one thing and another bus driver something else.  Just how it's going to go for a while.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> But what about GF?  There is no DVC pool.



Then I am going to assume they will choose one to open to start and open up the second one when the hotel rooms open back up.

My guess is they will open the one near the villas...as that is where guests will be from 6/22 on until the hotel opens.

Of course, the one near the hotel is larger and they can accommodate more people, and space people out better, so who knows!


----------



## SarahC97

Sandisw said:


> There are two pools at Wilderness Lodge...and DVC does have rooms in the main lodge and then the villas...so maybe here both will open,
> 
> And, now that you mention that, I wonder if they will keep cash guests who are at Wilderness Lodge there because it will be open for owners of CCV...didn’t think of that,
> 
> Could the same at AKL...both buildings have DVC so both pools could open up!


Keep hope alive!!! I'd really love to keep my room at WL.


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> Keep hope alive!!! I'd really love to keep my room at WL.



I couldn’t remember who asked me that but yeah, AKL and WVL could very well be places that cash guests will not need to be moved!


----------



## Leigh L

Llama mama said:


> That’s exactly what I am worried about. I have two Queens at YC. My two teenage daughters would be complaining the whole stay if they had to share a pullout.


Same! If my girls (one DD is an adult, other 13) had to share a pullout, this would be a miserable trip for all, lol.


SarahC97 said:


> Keep hope alive!!! I'd really love to keep my room at WL.


Me too!!! We have a split WL/FW Cabins stay. DH was so excited to try WL - totally his bucket list resort.


----------



## LSUmiss

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I believe it, but mostly because I'm staying at All-Star Music and I couldn't be so lucky


Yeah and like a sucker I’m paying out-of-pocket for Boulder Ridge .


----------



## rteetz

DVC talk is a bit too strong here and likely should be taken to the DVC forums.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandisw said:


> Well, if you were a client of my friend, you would have gotten an email from her telling you it would be happening but for what dates, unknown.
> 
> So, you can hope...especially if you are going in July..IMO.


First off please realize I have no gripes with your friend and appreciate you sharing the info.

I am PISSED Disney has a plan that they have apparently deemed a few select TAs worthy of knowing but have not told the majority of Disney TAs nor have they told their own directly booked customers. That’s not right. It’s not right to the other TAs who now look incompetent even though it’s all Disney’s doing. It’s not right for the direct booked with Disney clients who are being putting at the end of the info food chain.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> First off please realize I have no gripes with your friend and appreciate you sharing the info.
> 
> I am PISSED Disney has a plan that they have apparently deemed a few select TAs worthy of knowing but have not told the majority of Disney TAs nor have they told their own directly booked customers. That’s not right. It’s not right to the other TAs who now look incompetent even though it’s all Disney’s doing. It’s not right for the direct booked with Disney clients who are being putting at the end of the info food chain.



Let's wait and see if this rumor and what this TA got told turns out to be true before getting upset at disney about it.


----------



## mhautz

Krandor said:


> Let's wait and see if this rumor and what this TA got told turns out to be true before getting upset at disney about it.


Exactly.  Even with Deluxe Resorts, that would be an extremely low occupancy for the resort.  Maybe there are things in the background I don't know that make it reasonable, but for now it's just that, a rumor.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I believe it, but mostly because I'm staying at All-Star Music and I couldn't be so lucky



Maybe you will get moved to the room in Cinderella's Castle? I hear social distancing is good there.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> First off please realize I have no gripes with your friend and appreciate you sharing the info.
> 
> I am PISSED Disney has a plan that they have apparently deemed a few select TAs worthy of knowing but have not told the majority of Disney TAs nor have they told their own directly booked customers. That’s not right. It’s not right to the other TAs who now look incompetent even though it’s all Disney’s doing. It’s not right for the direct booked with Disney clients who are being putting at the end of the info food chain.


 Remember you’re hearing 2nd hand information with no way to verify. At this point it’s little more than rumor and conjecture- just like all those insider tidbits we got that turned out to be totally wrong. 

I’m afraid there are going to be an awful lot of people who are going to be disappointed if they end up not getting a 1 or 2 br Villa out of their value stay. My suggestion is to put the brakes on and temper your expectations. Just because it’s what you want to hear doesn’t mean it’s true.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Heck wouldn’t even have to go that far for us. One of those overwater bungalows at the Poly or a Copper Creek cabin would suit us


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Remember you’re hearing 2nd hand information with no way to verify. At this point it’s little more than rumor and conjecture- just like all those insider tidbits we got that turned out to be totally wrong.
> 
> I’m afraid there are going to be an awful lot of people who are going to be disappointed if they end up not getting a 1 or 2 br Villa out of their value stay. My suggestion is to put the brakes on and temper your expectations. Just because it’s what you want to hear doesn’t mean it’s true.



Very true.  I'm expecting to be in Pop which is what I booked (if I go).  I just think they are going to want to open the skyliner resorts So at least one of Pop/AoA and CBR I expect to be open.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Any buzz on whether the reservation lines for modifications will re-open tomorrow?  I recall others saying CMs were expected to get their scripts today (not entirely sure what that means)?


----------



## Krandor

Taylor'sMom said:


> Any buzz on whether the reservation lines for modifications will re-open tomorrow?  I recall others saying CMs were expected to get their scripts today (not entirely sure what that means)?



I'd be surprised.


----------



## mhautz

Krandor said:


> Very true.  I'm expecting to be in Pop which is what I booked (if I go).  I just think they are going to want to open the skyliner resorts So at least one of Pop/AoA and CBR I expect to be open.


If I'm perfectly honest I picked a suite at ASM hoping it _could_ get upgraded to AoA.  But now all this speculation just means I'm going to be mad if that's all that happens.


----------



## Eric Smith

Taylor'sMom said:


> Any buzz on whether the reservation lines for modifications will re-open tomorrow?  I recall others saying CMs were expected to get their scripts today (not entirely sure what that means)?


I don’t think so.  They’re going to keep reservations frozen until people with current reservations can reserve park access.


----------



## Auntrosie

Cdn Jeff said:


> Same situation here


Probably 100 people have asked you this but....you have checked you Junk email right?


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> If I'm perfectly honest I picked a suite at ASM hoping it _could_ get upgraded to AoA.  But now all this speculation just means I'm going to be mad if that's all that happens.



Don't let speculation make you mad.   Just ask all the "WDW will open June 1" people.  Not helpful.


----------



## mhautz

Krandor said:


> Don't let speculation make you mad.   Just ask all the "WDW will open June 1" people.  Not helpful.


LOL...I know (hopefully my sarcasm came through).  I have a suspicion that almost all the resorts are going to be open anyway.  Well, maybe not CS due to the NBA.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t think so.  They’re going to keep reservations frozen until people with current reservations can reserve park access.


 I HAVE a current reservation for the closure period (July 5-11), but was hoping to modify to arrive on the 12th.  All the talk about "those with current reservations" is so confusing... is it current reservations after the reopening, or current reservations that could be for dates when they are closed?


----------



## mhautz

Auntrosie said:


> Probably 100 people have asked you this but....you have checked you Junk email right?


Mine was in my Promotions folder on Gmail, which was odd since Disney Destinations e-mails usually appear in prinary, so I almost missed mine.


----------



## Krandor

mhautz said:


> LOL...I know (hopefully my sarcasm came through).  I have a suspicion that almost all the resorts are going to be open anyway.  Well, maybe not CS due to the NBA.



These days it is hard to tell sarcasm from now...


----------



## Krandor

Taylor'sMom said:


> I HAVE a current reservation for the closure period (July 5-11), but was hoping to modify to arrive on the 12th.  All the talk about "those with current reservations" is so confusing... is it current reservations after the reopening, or current reaervations that could be for dates whe ln they are closed?


 
You have a reservation for July 11th.    However your check-in date is before they will open so it is still possible they will cancel your whole reservation.  That we just don't know yet if they will give you an option to modify.


----------



## CastAStone

I took a 33 hour break from this Thread and just poked back in and read the last 10 pages and y’all until there’s some actual hard news, Im back to the break. I suggest maybe everyone else would benefit from the same - I can hear some of you biting your fingernails off!


----------



## disneyfan150

mhautz said:


> Mine was in my Promotions folder on Gmail, which was odd since Disney Destinations e-mails usually appear in prinary, so I almost missed mine.


Mine was located there as well. Strange


----------



## disneyfan150

CastAStone said:


> I can hear some of you biting your fingernails off!


Yes, yes I am!


----------



## jenjersnap

I am considering switching from BCV to another resort because the thought of staying at BCV and NOT having access to SAB makes everyone in my family so sad that we would rather just move resorts. Anyway, there isn’t much studio availability for our dates, just the usual suspects of SSR and OKW. I wish our waitlist hadn’t come through - we would have been better off at BWV where originally booked. 

I suspect the majority of value/mod moves to DVC, if true, will be to SSR and OKW and deluxe guests will fill in the patchy availability at theme park adjacent DVC resorts. 



chicagoshannon said:


> I just looked at availability for DVC for the first week they're open.  Some resorts have studios available but not every one.  I was a bit surprised at how much availability there is.  However even with all the availability there are not enough rooms in DVC to accommodate everyone that has a room booked unless way more people have canceled than anyone thinks.
> 
> If you are moved to a DVC resort you will be able to use whatever is open at the resort.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandisw said:


> Based on what I have been told, I would say yes, as long as moving people to DVC villas and not opening other resorts is the plan,
> 
> What is sounds like is that they are trying to hold off as long as they can to open regular resorts to make things easier to manage, like housekeeping, transportation etc,
> 
> Of course, the plan may not work very well for very long if they have too many people to move and not enough villas.


Any guess when they would alert guests that are being moved? Like will they let you know a week out or just tell you at check in?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I much prefer the "waiting game" for Free Dining to drop.  This waiting game kinda sucks.


----------



## jenjersnap

FOMO. Every time I step away, I miss something important! My stomach wishes I would step away though. 



CastAStone said:


> I took a 33 hour break from this Thread and just poked back in and read the last 10 pages and y’all until there’s some actual hard news, Im back to the break. I suggest maybe everyone else would benefit from the same - I can hear some of you biting your fingernails off!


----------



## Disneylover99

mhautz said:


> If I'm perfectly honest I picked a suite at ASM hoping it _could_ get upgraded to AoA.  But now all this speculation just means I'm going to be mad if that's all that happens.



I might be the only one ticked off if I get moved from my value to a deluxe. 
I really love Pop!


----------



## tcherjen

I just hope we do not get canceled. That’s my fear.
I am at FQ and am worried they may just cancel me.


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Any guess when they would alert guests that are being moved? Like will they let you know a week out or just tell you at check in?



Nope..she was given no other info...she did say when she begins to get confirmation that when clients have been notified, she will let me know.

She said she’d also keep me in the loop if she hears any updates to policies and such.

As I said when I first posted this info, everything is subject to change, but she would not have shared the info if it didn’t in some way come to them from Disney.  

I’ll post back to the thread again when I get either further confirmation...or confirmation its No longer going to happen.


----------



## Sandisw

tcherjen said:


> I just hope we do not get canceled. That’s my fear.
> I am at FQ and am worried they may just cancel me.



Id give Disney a call and find out. They should at least be able to tell you if they are still canceling or if that is on hold for now.

I know before park opening dates were announced resort cancels matched park hours.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Nope..she was given no other info...she did say when she begins to get confirmation that when clients have been notified, she will let me know.
> 
> She said she’d also keep me in the loop if she hears any updates to policies and such.
> 
> As I said when I first posted this info, everything is subject to change, but she would not have shared the info if it didn’t in some way come to them from Disney.
> 
> I’ll post back to the thread again when I get either further confirmation...or confirmation its No longer going to happen.



I appreciated you passing on the info that you heard.  While I have a hard time believing this is how things are going to finally work out I know you are just passing on the info you have and do appreciate that.  More info is a good thing.


----------



## Janet McDonald

tcherjen said:


> I just hope we do not get canceled. That’s my fear.
> I am at FQ and am worried they may just cancel me.



Same. Booked at FG and all I want is to just be able to go and get in the parks. I work in mental health and Disney is my escape and I need my escape lol. I don’t care about an upgrade, I don’t care if they keep me at FQ, move me to All Stars or they can even move me to a VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER and I would be fine with it. Just LET ME IN!!


----------



## Krandor

Janet McDonald said:


> Same. Booked at FG and all I want is to just be able to go and get in the parks. I work in mental health and Disney is my escape and I need my escape lol. I don’t care about an upgrade, I don’t care if they keep me at FQ, move me to All Stars or they can even move me to a VAN DOWN BY THE RIVER and I would be fine with it. Just LET ME IN!!



I'm sorry but the van down by the river is already occupied.


----------



## DougLovesYou

Disneylover99 said:


> I might be the only one ticked off if I get moved from my value to a deluxe.
> I really love Pop!



Us too! We really like the manageability of POFQ's size (and of course the beignets!) However, I'm also kind of intrigued by the idea of potentially being forced to finally experience a resort I've never been to!


----------



## Disneylover99

DougLovesYou said:


> Us too! We really like the manageability of POFQ's size (and of course the beignets!) However, I'm also kind of intrigued by the idea of potentially being forced to finally experience a resort I've never been to!


I really love POFQ too. And I’d happily leave Pop for POFQ. Lol. 
I just wouldn’t want to leave Pop for some of the deluxe resorts.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> I appreciated you passing on the info that you heard.  While I have a hard time believing this is how things are going to finally work out I know you are just passing on the info you have and do appreciate that.  More info is a good thing.



Thank you. I do want to add that I confirmed with her that what she told me came to them directly from Disney..but with the caveat subject to change

The actual email she cc’d me on that was sent to her clients included the exact information that was in the Disney communication.

I was starting to feel bad that Maybe I was misrepresenting things but feel better to have confirmed with her the source!


----------



## tcherjen

Just an update-
Poor phone CM does not know
Told me to monitor the website for up to date information.
Well this website has the most up to date so I will be here monitoring


----------



## G719

tcherjen said:


> Just an update-
> Poor phone CM does not know
> Told me to monitor the website for up to date information.
> Well this website has the most up to date so I will be here monitoring


I was on the website last night and the chat bubble kept popping up so I gave in and asked a question.  I told the CM that I wanted to move our trip to May 2021 from July 30. He said the same thing.  They didn't know when we could make modifications again.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. I do want to add that I confirmed with her that what she told me came to them directly from Disney..but with the caveat subject to change
> 
> The actual email she cc’d me on that was sent to her clients included the exact information that was in the Disney communication.
> 
> I was starting to feel bad that Maybe I was misrepresenting things but feel better to have confirmed with her the source!



good to hear. Seems like a weird way to handle things but nothing in this whole situation has been normal.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> good to hear. Seems like a weird way to handle things but nothing in this whole situation has been normal.



Agree. I did reach out to another TA I know. If I get similar or different info I’ll share!

i just need to be sure I stay in the rumors board!


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> I took a 33 hour break from this Thread and just poked back in and read the last 10 pages and y’all until there’s some actual hard news, Im back to the break. I suggest maybe everyone else would benefit from the same - I can hear some of you biting your fingernails off!



I’ve been taking a break (with a few pop in’s) because when it comes to ADRs and FP being cancelled, I have no dog in the fight. Ive never made an ADR in my life, and typically I do FP reservations a week or two before my trips, though I did go the 60 days this time. Not that it matters, the trip with those FPs was cancelled weeks ago


----------



## Eric Smith

Taylor'sMom said:


> I HAVE a current reservation for the closure period (July 5-11), but was hoping to modify to arrive on the 12th.  All the talk about "those with current reservations" is so confusing... is it current reservations after the reopening, or current reservations that could be for dates when they are closed?


I’ve taken it to mean people with current reservations during the time the parks will be open.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Agree. I did reach out to another TA I know. If I get similar or different info I’ll share!
> 
> i just need to be sure I stay in the rumors board!



lol. I’m just trying to shoot the messenger just find the message odd.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I wonder if Disney will sit tight and wait to see how many cancellations they get before they make any definite plans about what's going to be open and who they're putting where.


----------



## Mit88

Tokyo DL and Disney Sea closures “extended until external and internal conditions have been readied”


----------



## WatchandLearn33

Eric Smith said:


> I’ve taken it to mean people with current reservations during the time the parks will be open.


My stay straddles closed and reopening dates. I’ve been wondering the same thing. I was told by a CM not to do anything until the dust settles. Easier said than done! I think the reservations before July 11 will be cancelled 7 days prior to check in date unless modified by the customer. Not sure how that works if everything is frozen at this time.


----------



## ralw143

Hi Everyone - I made travel plans to visit Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach on Friday, July 17th.  I reserved loungers and purchased tickets for this day.  I got lucky when they announced that they would be reopening Disney parks on July 11th, however they never mentioned there water park openings.  I did call them today to confirm if Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard would be open because my reservations never got canceled, despite all my dining reservations did.  The CM said not to make alternative plans cause their system is showing Typhoon and Blizzard opening July 11th.  For some reason I feel this isn’t true, despite the CM telling me so.  Has anyone else heard this when they called?  I guess I would feel better if I saw it in writing.  I’m coming to Orlando to hit all the major water parks and I can still add on a extra day to Volcano Bay or Aquatica before its to late.  Just need reassurance - anyone know for certain?


----------



## jenjersnap

Agreed, I would think they have several alternative plans based on expected capacity  but it seems a little early for them to commit to one. Most people I know with trips after opening are leaning toward canceling but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. It is just so fluid right now! 



1GoldenSun said:


> I wonder if Disney will sit tight and wait to see how many cancellations they get before they make any definite plans about what's going to be open and who they're putting where.


----------



## rteetz

ralw143 said:


> Hi Everyone - I made travel plans to visit Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach on Friday, July 17th.  I reserved loungers and purchased tickets for this day.  I got lucky when they announced that they would be reopening Disney parks on July 11th, however they never mentioned there water park openings.  I did call them today to confirm if Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard would be open because my reservations never got canceled, despite all my dining reservations did.  The CM said not to make alternative plans cause their system is showing Typhoon and Blizzard opening July 11th.  For some reason I feel this isn’t true, despite the CM telling me so.  Has anyone else heard this when they called?  I guess I would feel better if I saw it in writing.  I’m coming to Orlando to hit all the major water parks and I can still add on a extra day to Volcano Bay or Aquatica before its to late.  Just need reassurance - anyone know for certain?


Disney has not said when either will open.


----------



## ralw143

rteetz said:


> Disney has not said when either will open.


I mentioned that - however they said their system was updated and would show reservations would be blocked.  Opening day showed July 11th.  Was hoping someone else was told this.  Feel perplexed cause I haven’t seen anything too.  Was calling to cancel.


----------



## CopperMonkey

Sandisw said:


> Well, silver lining..and since this is the rumors board, I am going out on a limb..Riviera is a DVC only resort,
> 
> That means all rooms will be available to be used if they move people. They have only declared 30% or so of the resort for use by DVC members so far,  That leaves about 70% wide open for moves.
> 
> Sooooo...I wonder if that will be a place we see used for many of them?.



At this point, as long as my 7/10-7/16 Reservation isn't outright cancelled and I can work with Disney to modify it to whatever dates we/they need, and my parties AP's are enabled again (expired during closure), I don't care where they send me to sleep, it could be in a hammock for all I care.


----------



## rteetz

ralw143 said:


> I mentioned that - however they said their system was updated and would show reservations would be blocked.  Opening day showed July 11th.  Was hoping someone else was told this.  Feel perplexed cause I haven’t seen anything too.  Was calling to cancel.


Yeah the water parks have shown park hours but there still has been nothing official.


----------



## runjulesrun

Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!


As a TA, I would love to know where your friend is getting her info from. We have heard none of this. Not that I'm doubting it, it would just be nice to be informed.


----------



## ralw143

rteetz said:


> Yeah the water parks have shown park hours but there still has been nothing official.


Crossing my fingers now, what I was told was right.  This would be awesome and got extremely lucky with booking if it works out.  Hoping for the best.  Thx.


----------



## Sandisw

runjulesrun said:


> As a TA, I would love to know where your friend is getting her info from. We have heard none of this. Not that I'm doubting it, it would just be nice to be informed.



She said directly from Disney. But it was just Friday that it came in. 

. I did hear back from another TA friend and hasn’t yet gotten that message but he is a much smaller agency. 

But I did just read elsewhere..another forum site..that someone got the same info from a very reliable source..another TA..about Disney scooping up DVC for potential moves.

So, it appears to be floating around some.


----------



## wdwoutsider

I think Disney is in a tough situation, they would like to be more transparent, but would rather hold onto cash and bookings.   You heard bob mention advanced bookings are still high to investors.     It's part of their brand being so strong they are telling investors.    They need cash and don't want people to cancel , to some level this is by design.  The longer they are vague the longer they hold onto the cash and keep people from cancelling is a huge win.   They give too many details they could get more cancellations earlier or the pools are closed or some other deal breakers for people.


----------



## runjulesrun

Sandisw said:


> She said directly from Disney. But it was just Friday that it came in.
> 
> . I did hear back from another TA friend and hasn’t yet gotten that message but he is a much smaller agency.
> 
> But I did just read elsewhere..another forum site..that someone got the same info from a very reliable source..another TA..about Disney scooping up DVC for potential moves.
> 
> So, it appears to be floating around some.


Thanks. It is frustrating to feel uninformed when other agencies are informed. We are smaller so maybe we don't rate. I'm hoping the info is true since we are booked at ASM in late July. I'll take SSR or OKW over ASM any day.


----------



## nkosiek

Sandisw said:


> She said directly from Disney. But it was just Friday that it came in.
> 
> . I did hear back from another TA friend and hasn’t yet gotten that message but he is a much smaller agency.
> 
> But I did just read elsewhere..another forum site..that someone got the same info from a very reliable source..another TA..about Disney scooping up DVC for potential moves.
> 
> So, it appears to be floating around some.


Okay, so you're a DVC member as I recall. What's your take on how the membership will feel about losing rooms? I know Disney owns about 3% of inventory across the board, more at the Riviera but moving a ton of people into DVC means using more than 3%.


----------



## LSUmiss

wdwoutsider said:


> I think Disney is in a tough situation, they would like to be more transparent, but would rather hold onto cash and bookings.   You heard bob mention advanced bookings are still high to investors.     It's part of their brand being so strong they are telling investors.    They need cash and don't want people to cancel , to some level this is by design.  The longer they are vague the longer they hold onto the cash and keep people from cancelling is a huge win.   They give too many details they could get more cancellations earlier or the pools are closed or some other deal breakers for people.


And if true is a shady way to do business. You don’t exploit your loyal customers for your benefits


----------



## Arguetafamily

nkosiek said:


> Okay, so you're a DVC member as I recall. What's your take on how the membership will feel about losing rooms? I know Disney owns about 3% of inventory across the board, more at the Riviera but moving a ton of people into DVC means using more than 3%.



I don't agree with these actions by Disney. We pay a large amount of money for DVC, it should not be "given away", when we have to pay thousands of dollars for points, and annual dues.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

runjulesrun said:


> Thanks. It is frustrating to feel uninformed when other agencies are informed. We are smaller so maybe we don't rate. I'm hoping the info is true since we are booked at ASM in late July. I'll take SSR or OKW over ASM any day.


If it makes you feel any better, I’m also a TA, also small, and also uninformed.


----------



## Sandisw

nkosiek said:


> Okay, so you're a DVC member as I recall. What's your take on how the membership will feel about losing rooms? I know Disney owns about 3% of inventory across the board, more at the Riviera but moving a ton of people into DVC means using more than 3%.



Well, Disney has the right to take rooms from DVC that members have not booked 60 days before check in,  The money is then used as breakage and goes toward member dues.  Owners know this is how it works.

RiV is only about 30% declared to DVC so 70% is still owned by Disney. That means the majority of that resort, would open for moves without impacting owners at all, especially if the plan is short term. 

So, as a DVC owner, as long as they are following the rules of my contract, then I am fine with it!


----------



## LSUmiss

Arguetafamily said:


> I don't agree with these actions by Disney. We pay a large amount of money for DVC, it should not be "given away", when we have to pay thousands of dollars for points, and annual dues.


I also have a cash reservation at Boulder Ridge that I paid for. Would have been nice to be moved there for free instead.


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> I also have a cash reservation at Boulder Ridge that I paid for. Would have been nice to be moved there for free instead.



When it comes to Disney, you get what you pay for. If I am paying a premium price for premium accommodations, I should get that and the exclusivity to boot.


----------



## Sandisw

Just came across this in another thread...which was posted before I heard my info!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/post-61937830


----------



## DisneyWishes14

runjulesrun said:


> Thanks. It is frustrating to feel uninformed when other agencies are informed. We are smaller so maybe we don't rate. I'm hoping the info is true since we are booked at ASM in late July. I'll take SSR or OKW over ASM any day.



Fellow TA here ( ) - it's not official until it's official.  Word-of-mouth from a DSM is not an official announcement from Disney and, particularly in these times, should be taken with a grain of salt.  We were given, what turned out to be, inaccurate info from our DSM just a few weeks ago (it was probably accurate at the time, but the situation changed).  Until it's in writing, I wouldn't bet on it nor would I advise my clients on it.  I, personally, wouldn't tell a client they are being switched from Pop to DVC, with the caveat that that's subject to change . . . . "oh, surprise, you aren't being moved from Pop after all" will not go over well if Disney changes their minds (unless the client loves Pop and didn't want the upgrade!)


----------



## MickeyEars

Yes I had to pay cash for my DVC resort people who are booked in a value resort should not be upgraded for free.


----------



## Arguetafamily

MickeyEars said:


> Yes I had to pay cash for my DVC resort people who are booked in a value resort should not be upgraded for free.



Completely agree


----------



## DisneyWishes14

MickeyEars said:


> Yes I had to pay cash for my DVC resort people who are booked in a value resort should not be upgraded for free.



The hole Disney is digging is getting deeper and deeper.  "Guest recovery" is not going to go well for them and I think that sentiment is going to last for years.


----------



## Raggou

Sandisw said:


> Just came across this in another thread...which was posted before I heard my info!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/post-61937830


OOO thus is exciting I have a stay Jul 14th @ pop so I wouldnt mind this happening to me  

Free upgrade from POP YES PLEASE


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Fellow TA here ( ) - it's not official until it's official.  Word-of-mouth from a DSM is not an official announcement from Disney and, particularly in these times, should be taken with a grain of salt.  We were given, what turned out to be, inaccurate info from our DSM just a few weeks ago (it was probably accurate at the time, but the situation changed).  Until it's in writing, I wouldn't bet on it nor would I advise my clients on it.  I, personally, wouldn't tell a client they are being switched from Pop to DVC, with the caveat that that's subject to change . . . . "oh, surprise, you aren't being moved from Pop after all" will not go over well if Disney changes their minds (unless the client loves Pop and didn't want the upgrade!)



Thanks for sharing your information and experience! It does appear we have two confirmed moves from a value and mod to AKL, which I do think is interesting given the info.

Not that it confirms anything, but maybe It is a hint that AKL Jambo could be one they would use as its open and has regular deluxe rooms, if they follow through with the plan.


----------



## MickeyEars

Let’s see how well this goes over for Disney when everyone begins to hear how many people have been upgraded for free. I hope they're prepared. I know I will be reaching out.


----------



## LSUmiss

Arguetafamily said:


> When it comes to Disney, you get what you pay for. If I am paying a premium price for premium accommodations, I should get that and the exclusivity to boot.


I mean I guess I shouldn’t care what other ppl get, but ppl have paid 1/2 the price or less for Pop & are getting upgraded for free?!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SierraT said:


> Citywalk isn’t allowing anyone in past 7 now because of the riots.
> 
> At this point, I think the parks are more concerned about the prospect of riots than a virus.  If it’s not one thing it’s another!
> 
> I think a lot of us just feel like throwing our hands up and saying forget a vacation in Orlando at all!


No. They are closing so their people can get home before the 10pm curfew starts. There is plenty of security to squash riots, looting, protests on the private property of UO and Disney. But their employees need to be safe getting home.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ralw143 said:


> Hi Everyone - I made travel plans to visit Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach on Friday, July 17th.  I reserved loungers and purchased tickets for this day.  I got lucky when they announced that they would be reopening Disney parks on July 11th, however they never mentioned there water park openings.  I did call them today to confirm if Typhoon Lagoon/Blizzard would be open because my reservations never got canceled, despite all my dining reservations did.  The CM said not to make alternative plans cause their system is showing Typhoon and Blizzard opening July 11th.  For some reason I feel this isn’t true, despite the CM telling me so.  Has anyone else heard this when they called?  I guess I would feel better if I saw it in writing.  I’m coming to Orlando to hit all the major water parks and I can still add on a extra day to Volcano Bay or Aquatica before its to late.  Just need reassurance - anyone know for certain?


There was a leak CMs have been told Disney is focusing on opening Theme Parks now, not the water parks. Unknown if this will still be their position in a couple weeks. Can you make refundable plans for both? That would be my move.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

runjulesrun said:


> I understand what you are saying and you are right, if it were to happen, it would be a huge upgrade. That said, these are unprecedented times and sometimes drastic measures need to be taken. What alternative would you suggest if Disney is only opening DVC resorts? Would you say that everyone at a value or moderate resort has to have their vacation cancelled and deluxe reservations would be upgraded to DVC because only 1 category upgrade should be allowed?
> 
> I worked for a large airline for many years at the gate. I often had to upgrade people because I needed the seat they would be vacating. Sometimes those upgrades had to be double upgrades from the lowest coach fare to first class on an international flight. Was it fair to the other people in first class who paid for their seats? No, it wasn't but sometimes special circumstances require more drastic measures. I would consider these times special circumstances.



Yes this is a frequent airline thing too.

People pay all sorts of different prices for the same seats to begin with, and despite all the annoying fees airlines have, they do sometimes upgrade people for free when they need their seat.

Anyone who gives this an ounce of thought on their actual vacation is only going to end up ruining their own fun.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s a weird time to go to Disney, and it’s hard to plan a vacation there right now especially when there’s that little voice in the back of our minds going “it’s still Disney!”. I know you have made a lot of concessions on what your breaking point is as this has gone on in attempts to salvage your trip, and I hope if you decide to postpone it you end up happier for it. And same if you wind up going.
> 
> I mean that genuinely, by the way.


DH wants to maybe still go b/c DS (2) will love it even with all the things that will be cut down. Maybe I just need to take a break from all the “insider” info b/c DH doesn’t read any of that & is just thinking about what DS will enjoy (like a normal person lol).


----------



## Raggou

LSUmiss said:


> DH wants to maybe still go b/c DS (2) will love it even with all the things that will be cut down. Maybe I just need to take a break from all the “insider” info b/c DH doesn’t read any of that & is just thinking about what DS will enjoy (like a normal person lol).



That last part what DS will enjoy  (like a normal person lol).

If you and your loved ones are going to have a blast go for it! Up to everyone to decide for themselves


----------



## wdwoutsider

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The hole Disney is digging is getting deeper and deeper. "Guest recovery" is not going to go well for them and I think that sentiment is going to last for years.



I think disney knows this.     Its a calculated decision.   They would rather have cash now and keep their stock and balance sheets looking ok as long as possible even if it upsets people.  They have sold this "strong brand" to to shareholders.   They are assuming they can upset you now, but you will still go back and book later when things are more normal.    Totally explains their lack of clarity, they just want to keep reservations and cash on the books as long as possible.  Their need for cash and reservations on the books is more important to the company than customer service temporaily.   They can do tons of customer service and try to get that magic back later, but thats not their goal at the moment or even for a while here until capacity is back to normal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

PS unlike some websites, the DIS’ search function rarely comes up short. Incase anyone doesn’t know, you can search individual threads and find things really quick!


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> You don’t have something like a flight putting a clock on your decision, right? A break can’t hurt, and the handy news without tangents and speculation thread will be there when you want it!
> 
> I added my normal DH to one of the WDW Facebook groups and he is amazed that there are so many people like this out there (you know, like his wife ).


No b/c we booked through SW & will use the credits to go somewhere. Plus most of the flights are booked on points so I can cancel.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Arguetafamily said:


> When it comes to Disney, you get what you pay for. If I am paying a premium price for premium accommodations, I should get that and the exclusivity to boot.



You might get the deluxe resort..........and the person directly next to you also gets the deluxe resort but they paid for all star music!    talk about an upgrade sorry the all star music is closed due to the virus, we are placing you in the Grand Floridian instead


----------



## MickeyEars

runjulesrun said:


> I understand what you are saying and you are right, if it were to happen, it would be a huge upgrade. That said, these are unprecedented times and sometimes drastic measures need to be taken. What alternative would you suggest if Disney is only opening DVC resorts? Would you say that everyone at a value or moderate resort has to have their vacation cancelled and deluxe reservations would be upgraded to DVC because only 1 category upgrade should be allowed?
> 
> I worked for a large airline for many years at the gate. I often had to upgrade people because I needed the seat they would be vacating. Sometimes those upgrades had to be double upgrades from the lowest coach fare to first class on an international flight. Was it fair to the other people in first class who paid for their seats? No, it wasn't but sometimes special circumstances require more drastic measures. I would consider these times special circumstances.


No of course I don’t want their vacation cancelled. I want everyone to have a wonderful time.
Disney should refund the difference for what I paid for my room and what they are paying for their room. Doesn’t that seem fair for everyone?


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyEars said:


> No of course I don’t want their vacation cancelled. I want everyone to have a wonderful time.
> Disney should refund the difference for what I paid for my room and what they are paying for their room. Doesn’t that seem fair for everyone?


Or I’ll take an upgrade too so they make room for all the other ppl they need to upgrade from values & moderate resorts.


----------



## aweehughes

wdwoutsider said:


> You might get the deluxe resort..........and the person directly next to you also gets the deluxe resort but they paid for all star music!    talk about an upgrade sorry the all star music is closed due to the virus, we are placing you in the Grand Floridian instead


Isn't that how the opaque bidding sites work too? I've seen deluxes and higher end boutique hotels in the $200s-$300 range on Priceline and Hotwire. 

Nobody booked hotels before March 13th (when they announced) expecting upgrades. This is a byproduct of them reopening. Most of us are just glad they are reopening. I'd be perfectly fine to stay where I booked--in fact some of the DVC properties (OKW, SSR, AKL come to mind) would be a downgrade for me because I booked a Skyliner property.


----------



## Raggou

MickeyEars said:


> No of course I don’t want their vacation cancelled. I want everyone to have a wonderful time.
> Disney should refund the difference for what I paid for my room and what they are paying for their room. Doesn’t that seem fair for everyone?



now this! This is logic I can get behind best of both worlds


----------



## rteetz

Some strange tangents tonight. Let's get back to discussing the reopening of the theme parks, and resorts.


----------



## wendow

Disneylover99 said:


> I might be the only one ticked off if I get moved from my value to a deluxe.
> I really love Pop!



We are using dvc points 7/22-7/25 at BCV and then at ASMo from 7/25-7/29. We really, really love ASMo!!! We also love Pop but it seems unlikely we will be moved there. In terms of deluxe, yeah, it really depends lol! We really love our ASMo since the refurb


----------



## wendow

Krandor said:


> Very true.  I'm expecting to be in Pop which is what I booked (if I go).  I just think they are going to want to open the skyliner resorts So at least one of Pop/AoA and CBR I expect to be open.



We are booked at ASMo and I am fully expecting we will be moved to Pop. It is on the Skyliner so that makes sense. I'm very happy! It was about $20 more per night (x2 rooms for us) so a modest but nice upgrade. I'll take it. We love both resorts!


----------



## wendow

Llama mama said:


> They close SAB and we will cancel. We can except a lot of changes but not our pool in August. That’s a dealbreaker for us.


Same for us. We would cancel our BCV trip if SAB isn't open. I'm willing to talk my kids into no character M&G's. no fireworks, no parades, no FP, no ADR's, wearing face masks, etc...but you better have the main pool open for us...If not, we are so gone.


----------



## wendow

aweehughes said:


> Isn't that how the opaque bidding sites work too? I've seen deluxes and higher end boutique hotels in the $200s-$300 range on Priceline and Hotwire.



Yep, we have done the opaque bidding several times on PL and HW and got BC. Our walk-out price was always less than $250 per room. We'd be hanging out with people in the hot tub discussing price and most would have paid $400+ per room...and they seemed very happy with that...Did I divulge our price? Nope. I just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> Just came across this in another thread...which was posted before I heard my info!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/post-61937830


 Are you referring to this post? “ I have had two friends that have had resort changes that were initiated by Disney. ”? 

If so, I’m afraid you may be misunderstanding the post. I believe they are talking about past reservations, not this current one. Yes, in the past, when you’re walked it usually resulted in an upgrade. This may or may not be the case fin this instance. If it’s another post, my apologies. 

I’ve had some amazing upgrades a couple of times, but that does not mean it’s happening this time. They may well upgrade, but following past practices, you’ll be upgraded according to the level of your current reservation. In other words, the less expensive your current ressie, the less expensive your upgrade will be. All stars to OKW or SS for example. If you’ve got 5 or fewer, you may get a studio and a lot of people won’t like those at all. I just think setting yourself up for the expectation that you’ll end up with a 2 br Villa when you’re staying at an All Star is unrealistic. 

Upgrades can be great but they can also be not so great. If they do this, these boards will be a train wreck. Some people will win the brass ring, some won’t and those who paid rack rate will be ticked as well. Oh my....


----------



## Tiki Birdland

cakebaker said:


> I’m not talking about not allowing new reservations. I’m talking about getting those with existing reservations to self cancel so they don’t have to do it. There’s a good argument to be made that allowing reservations for months while they were closed is a problem now.


Oh, I definitely think they're doing things to make us cancel. I certainly did due to it all.


----------



## jsand99

In my opinion, closing resorts and moving everyone to DVC goes against the distancing idea.  With parks closing early, it seems like this would create an overcrowding problem especially at resort restaurants and pools.  I can see angry people asking what they are supposed to do for food and entertainment when the lowered capacity resort restaurants and pools are full.


----------



## MrsBooch

Arguetafamily said:


> I don't agree with these actions by Disney. We pay a large amount of money for DVC, it should not be "given away", when we have to pay thousands of dollars for points, and annual dues.



“these actions by Disney” That have neither taken place nor been officially confirmed.
Just clarifying.


----------



## Disneylover99

jsand99 said:


> *In my opinion, closing resorts and moving everyone to DVC goes against the distancing idea.*  With parks closing early, it seems like this would create an overcrowding problem especially at resort restaurants and pools.  I can see angry people asking what they are supposed to do for food and entertainment when the lowered capacity resort restaurants and pools are full.


I agree. And not just DVC. Even the speculation that AllStar reservations may be moved to Pop. That will just slam that Pop food court. And isn’t the Hippy Dippy pool still under Refurbishment? Everyone into the other two pools kids! Lol.


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone,  just remember,  there won't be enough CM to open everything. 
You will not get an answer on anything until the cm have been called back,  reshuffled,  retrained . That won't happen until at least mid June
BTW happy 23rd anniversary DIS!! Remember dis Unplugged show is today rather than tomorrow to mark the occasion


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Sandisw said:


> That was not included as part of where people may get switched.  It is open though..
> 
> I haven’t stayed there since mid 90s though...been DVC since 2009..and before that, almost  always Contemporary.


I didn't know if you were asking if they would be open, or about the quality.  I stayed there in February after not staying there for several years.  When I had last stayed they still had the murphy bed in the living room that was quite comfortable.  That space is now occupied by a large screen tv, and the bed is a VERY uncomfortable sleeper sofa.  Everything else is still fine.


----------



## Disneylover99

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone,  *just remember,  there won't be enough CM to open everything.*
> You will not get an answer on anything until the cm have been called back,  reshuffled,  retrained . That won't happen until at least mid June
> BTW happy 23rd anniversary DIS!! Remember dis Unplugged show is today rather than tomorrow to mark the occasion


I totally get why it may be done, but it does seem like the ability to social distance at full resorts may be a problem.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Universal Studios Japan reopening June 19th

https://thrillgeek.com/2020/06/universal-studios-japan-reopening-june-19/


----------



## Lewisc

Disneylover99 said:


> I totally get why it may be done, but it does seem like the ability to social distance at full resorts may be a problem.


We don't know how full those resorts will be. I think posters on DIS way overestimated demand. Guests with economic issues. Time off. Health concerns. Travel restrictions.

We don't know if social distancing guidelines might be reduced in 6 weeks. 
Disney could do things like expand grab n go and in room dining.


----------



## Disneylover99

Lewisc said:


> *We don't know how full those resorts will be*. I think posters on DIS way overestimated demand. Guests with economic issues. Time off. Health concerns. Travel restrictions.
> 
> We don't know if social distancing guidelines might be reduced in 6 weeks.
> Disney could do things like expand grab n go and in room dining.


For sure. And we don’t know how many resorts will close. Just speculating. 
It’s anybody’s guess at this point.


----------



## woody337

With Universal promising park entrance for anyone staying on property, does that put pressure on Disney to do the same thing?  I would think that anyone that has bought tickets for the park previously should be able to get in. Will Disney honor every ticket sold the same way?


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> With Universal promising park entrance for anyone staying on property, does that put pressure on Disney to do the same thing?  I would think that anyone that has bought tickets for the park previously should be able to get in. Will Disney honor every ticket sold the same way?


I think Disney will insure that they don't have more resort guests than they do park capacity- one way or the other. The pressure to compete is always there and since Disney seems to have become the follower rather than the leader- yes, it puts pressure on them to at least match what Universal does.


----------



## evino526

woody337 said:


> With Universal promising park entrance for anyone staying on property, does that put pressure on Disney to do the same thing?  I would think that anyone that has bought tickets for the park previously should be able to get in. Will Disney honor every ticket sold the same way?



It would be bad form if they didn’t. You may not get in to the park you want, but you’ll be guaranteed in to A park.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

woody337 said:


> With Universal promising park entrance for anyone staying on property, does that put pressure on Disney to do the same thing?  I would think that anyone that has bought tickets for the park previously should be able to get in. Will Disney honor every ticket sold the same way?



No.  Disney is a different type of operation than Universal and they are showing they are doing things differently.  

You can't satisfy everyone and guidelines and such are changing consistently.  I think we're over estimating how many rooms are filled.  International guests are out.  Group sports are out.  Conventions are out.  These will mean there is less occupancy than what we would assume there would be.  I think everyone that has a room will be able to get into a park.  Will it be the exact park you want?  Maybe not but each park has something special to offer.  

We're booked August 27th to 30th.  We'll see what we get and be happy we can have a mental break.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

CopperMonkey said:


> At this point, as long as my 7/10-7/16 Reservation isn't outright cancelled and I can work with Disney to modify it to whatever dates we/they need, and my parties AP's are enabled again (expired during closure), I don't care where they send me to sleep, it could be in a hammock for all I care.


I think it will depend on whether or not hotels open before then.  If nothing is open, I would expect your reservation to be cancelled since it falls ahead of the opening date. And I don't see Disney working with anyone to modify those "on the bubble" reservations.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyEars said:


> Let’s see how well this goes over for Disney when everyone begins to hear how many people have been upgraded for free. I hope they're prepared. I know I will be reaching out.


I think it will go over much better than if Disney had cancelled their reservations or required people to pay the difference between the Deluxe hotel and the original value reservation.  Based on the rumors here, they're also not getting to decide what resort they are moved to.  I think this is fair.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> I think Disney will insure that they don't have more resort guests than they do park capacity- one way or the other. The pressure to compete is always there and since Disney seems to have become the follower rather than the leader- yes, it puts pressure on them to at least match what Universal does.



I agree - I think if you are able to stay on property, at the reduced total capacity, you will be able to get into a park (whether it is specifically guaranteed or just the numbers will be set so that it won't be an issue) - might not get your choice of park for every day, but you will get in

It is those not staying on property that will have more of an issue and likely why DIsney already came out and mentioned to passholders it might be hard to get into a park all the time


----------



## Arguetafamily

MrsBooch said:


> “these actions by Disney” That have neither taken place nor been officially confirmed.
> Just clarifying.



This looks official to me


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is those not staying on property that will have more of an issue and likely why DIsney already came out and mentioned to passholders it might be hard to get into a park all the time



Off site guests should sit up and listen to that warning Disney issued. When they openly admit there may be a problem, you can count on there being a problem. I think it  might well be no off site guests or even resort guests who don't already have tickets will gain entry, at least in the very beginning. Speculation of course, but using my handy dandy Disney-speak translator I developed over decades of visiting, that's sure what it says to me.


----------



## cakebaker

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


It's not. It's from a TA to a customer. It may or may not be true, but it's not anything close to an official statement.


----------



## Lewisc

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


It might (probably) wind up being true but it's one persons report of an alleged conference call.  Again probably true but certainly not official notice. There are some issues with the report Fort Wilderness isn't DVC and AKL isn't DVC, only part of it.


----------



## hertamaniac

Legoland Florida opens today.  

https://www.legoland.com/florida/
https://www.legoland.com/florida/ways-we-are-making-it-safe-to-visit/at-the-parks/


----------



## BrianR

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


It'll be interesting to see what comes of that if true, since I have a Pop reservation and a AKL Club reservation at the same time in July (POP was a backup after thinking about what if any CL amenities would actually be offered, let alone what resort amenities would be operating at AKL).


----------



## cakebaker

Lewisc said:


> It might (probably) wind up being true but it's one persons report of an alleged conference call.  Again probably true but certainly not official notice. There are some issues with the report Fort Wilderness isn't DVC and AKL isn't DVC, only part of it.



FT Wilderness, for some reason is the only non-DVC resort that will open early. Last week, when I could still modify my reservation, I had my choice of any available DVC or FW cabins. If it turns out they are moving people, FW cabins would be in that list of possible moves. Probably a likely choice for values, especially those with a larger number of people in their group.  That's a choice that would definitely not make me happy. We've given FW two chances, they'll never get a third. I'd cancel rather than be moved there, regardless of where I was at originally.


----------



## Krandor

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me



That is an emais from a TA to a customer.  Nothing official from Disney.


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> With Universal promising park entrance for anyone staying on property, does that put pressure on Disney to do the same thing?  I would think that anyone that has bought tickets for the park previously should be able to get in. Will Disney honor every ticket sold the same way?


With the reservation system they're putting in place.  Guests will at least know whether they can get in to a park on a given day way before they show up on property.  I don't think park access is going to be an issue for on site guests because I don't think demand will be high enough to cause that problem.   It may be an issue to get in to Magic Kingdom, but people should be able to get in to one park on a given day.


----------



## merry_nbright

Ugh, all this makes me glad my next reservation isn’t until September so they can work the kinks out of this system.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

Arguetafamily said:


> I don't agree with these actions by Disney. We pay a large amount of money for DVC, it should not be "given away", when we have to pay thousands of dollars for points, and annual dues.



You pay thousands of dollars for a nominal ownership that allows you use in accordance with the terms and conditions.  You don’t pay anything for the right to block others from staying or even getting a better deal occasionally.  Sheesh.


----------



## evino526

Eric Smith said:


> With the reservation system they're putting in place.  Guests will at least know whether they can get in to a park on a given day way before they show up on property.  I don't think park access is going to be an issue for on site guests because I don't think demand will be high enough to cause that problem.   It may be an issue to get in to Magic Kingdom, but people should be able to get in to one park on a given day.



Right. RotR, Runaway railway, remy’s (when it opens), FoP should be big enough draws away from MK to keep availability open...especially if you can only pick one park/day.


----------



## cakebaker

Cdn Jeff said:


> You pay thousands of dollars for a nominal ownership that allows you use in accordance with the terms and conditions.  You don’t pay anything for the right to block others from staying or even getting a better deal occasionally.  Sheesh.


Disney sure doesn't advertise DVC ownership as nominal. When the possibility exists that DVC owners could be unable to book their resort because Disney gave the room to someone paying $100 a night, I think they have room to be very unhappy. It's tens of thousands of dollars to buy in and they get the short end of the stick on the regular. We looked to buy at one time and declined. I'm glad we did.


----------



## Eric Smith

Lewisc said:


> It might (probably) wind up being true but it's one persons report of an alleged conference call.  Again probably true but certainly not official notice. There are some issues with the report Fort Wilderness isn't DVC and AKL isn't DVC, only part of it.


It's true that only part of AKL is DVC, but if they have to open the DVC part of Jambo house they might go ahead and open the rest of that resort.


----------



## Dis5150

FINALLY got my 35% off email that everyone else was getting. In my work email Friday.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Disney sure doesn't advertise DVC ownership as nominal. When the possibility exists that DVC owners could be unable to book their resort because Disney gave the room to someone paying $100 a night, I think they have room to be very unhappy. It's tens of thousands of dollars to buy in and they get the short end of the stick on the regular. We looked to buy at one time and declined. I'm glad we did.


That's not the way it works.  A certain amount of those resorts have to be available for cash bookings per Florida law.  They're not reducing DVC availability by any stretch,  they may be converting the non-booked DVC rooms to cash rooms so that they can have more DVC rooms in the future.


----------



## Llama mama

Eric Smith said:


> It's true that only part of AKL is DVC, but if they have to open the DVC part of Jambo house they might go ahead and open the rest of that resort.


Same holds true with BC and YC . If the open BCV why not open everything there since they have to open the amenities anyway. Plus no transportation busses need for two of the parks because people can walk.


----------



## rockpiece

So from what I've been reading on here, if we are booked at Boardwalk from August 8th-14th we are most likely going to be moved over to the Boardwalk Villas?


----------



## evino526

Eric Smith said:


> That's not the way it works.  A certain amount of those resorts have to be available for cash bookings per Florida law.  They're not reducing DVC availability by any stretch,  they may be converting the non-booked DVC rooms to cash rooms so that they can have more DVC rooms in the future.



Right. And if I recall, DVC members are the only ones that can currently still make reservations


----------



## cakebaker

Llama mama said:


> Same holds true with BC and YC . If the open BCV when not open everything there since they have to open the amenities anyway. Plus no transportation busses need for two of the parks because people can walk.



The only amenity they probably have to open is the pool. DVC doesn't have a food court or qs options. It would be entirely possible to open BCV without opening the BC and the YC. At this point, I think it's almost a given they won't open both, regardless and a real chance SAB won't open at all.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Cdn Jeff said:


> You pay thousands of dollars for a nominal ownership that allows you use in accordance with the terms and conditions.  You don’t pay anything for the right to block others from staying or even getting a better deal occasionally.  Sheesh.



What?! I don't want to block anyone from staying or getting a better deal.

However nominal it is, we still paid thousands of dollars for a "secured" vacation for our family of seven. We also pay dues for this "nominal" ownership. 
If Disney is going to upgrade a family or couple paying a fraction of that, then we should be compensated the difference in cost.


----------



## New Mouse

Cdn Jeff said:


> You pay thousands of dollars for a nominal ownership that allows you use in accordance with the terms and conditions.  You don’t pay anything for the right to block others from staying or even getting a better deal occasionally.  Sheesh.



As for the better deal part, Disney openly advertises and sells DVC at the assumptiom of a % off of actual room rates.   Regardless of the situation, thats not something that can be ignored, unless those same folks are also accommodated....gift card, fb, tickets, etc.


----------



## cakebaker

evino526 said:


> Right. And if I recall, DVC members are the only ones that can currently still make reservations



They can and if I were a DVC owner and was even thinking about it, I'd be booking asap. I believe the reserve Disney holds is 20%? Not DVC, just stay there a lot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> So from what I've been reading on here, if we are booked at Boardwalk from August 8th-14th we are most likely going to be moved over to the Boardwalk Villas?


Completely unknown. Disney hadn’t said anything. There are just some TAs who say they’ve been told this, but other TAs haven’t heard anything.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I am a DVC member and yes we pay dues and all that but this is a situation that has never been dealt with before. I have no problem with them using DVC resorts to keep from cancelling someone's reservation because their resort is not opening, especially since July and August is so widely available.


----------



## Llama mama

cakebaker said:


> The only amenity they probably have to open is the pool. DVC doesn't have a food court or qs options. It would be entirely possible to open BCV without opening the BC and the YC. At this point, I think it's almost a given they won't open both, regardless and a real chance SAB won't open at all.


Time will tell.....
Hopefully more info released this week.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Cdn Jeff said:


> You pay thousands of dollars for a nominal ownership that allows you use in accordance with the terms and conditions.  You don’t pay anything for the right to block others from staying or even getting a better deal occasionally.  Sheesh.


... Unless the use of the property by Disney blocks owners from using the property that they own a part of.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ... Unless the use of the property by Disney blocks owners from using the property that they own a part of.


Which they are not doing

EDIT: I just checked and right now for July 11-18 and there is full availability on the DVC side for all resorts on WDW except for the Poly and Jambo house for 1 bedrooms.  Some resorts have studios available for the whole week.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


That is not official. It’s an email from a TA  

Maybe Disney does this, maybe they don’t. Maybe Disney does this for the clients of this extra special TA while in the meantime they cancel everyone else. We don’t know.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Legoland Florida opens today.
> 
> https://www.legoland.com/florida/ways-we-are-making-it-safe-to-visit/at-the-parks/



I just read more closely into AT THE PARK link (and was just confirmed by our local news this AM).  There is a difference between Legoland and the other Orlando theme parks.


----------



## skeeter31

I think there is too much hearsay going on in here last night and this morning . While the DVC plan very well could be the plan that gets instituted, by talking about it so forcefully (as if it’s the set in stone plan by Disney) we’re going to start confusing people and unnecessarily worrying and upsetting people. While it’s fine to discuss the rumored plan, we shouldn’t be talking in absolutes, like some were late last night. I really don’t think we’ll get a full statement from Disney until later in June (as they don’t need to announce anything this far out from opening).


----------



## cakebaker

Llama mama said:


> Time will tell.....
> Hopefully more info released this week.


I wouldn't look to hear about resort details for a least a couple more weeks.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Which they are not doing
> 
> EDIT: I just checked and right now for July 11-18 and there is full availability on the DVC side for all resorts on WDW except for the Poly and Jambo house for 1 bedrooms.  Some resorts have studios available for the whole week.


We don't know if they're doing that or not.. members have the option to use their points on short notice. Say there was a run on DVC rooms by owners; what would Disney do for the confirmed cash reservations that they are intending to move to DVC properties? I don't see Disney playing that game.


----------



## alison228

Dis5150 said:


> FINALLY got my 35% off email that everyone else was getting. In my work email Friday.


Did you have the free dining offer booked to get the 35%? My trip was affected by closures but I didn't have free dining so I assume they won't be giving anything to resort/park packages?


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> We don't know if they're doing that or not.. members have the option to use their points on short notice. Say there was a run on DVC rooms by owners; what would Disney do for the confirmed cash reservations that they are intending to move to DVC properties? I don't see Disney playing that game.


Another good point- Disney can most likely only use the reserve they are entitled to for relocating guests. They have to have rooms they are guaranteed to have available. Depending on rooms that can be booked at any moment (and DVC are the only ones who can book right now) would be awfully foolish.


----------



## cakebaker

alison228 said:


> Did you have the free dining offer booked to get the 35%? My trip was affected by closures but I didn't have free dining so I assume they won't be giving anything to hotel/park packages?


Yup, you get nothing, just like me. Cancelled twice, had an AP discount so the free dining was not really an option. Lost the AP discount, don't get the recovery offer either. If you think that's unfair, email them. Probably won't help, can't hurt. I did.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


To me that looks like someone might have misunderstood the conference call.  A conference call that most TA"s weren't even invited to.  Was it even a conference call with Disney or with the owner of the agencey?  Who knows.  

I CAN tell you that there are not enough DVC rooms to move EVERYONE from other resorts to.  Even if every single DVC owner had cancelled their vacation (which they haven't) there would not be enough rooms.  No doubt they will most likely move people around.  They may even be able to fit everyone in the delux resorts that have DVC attached to them.

So hang tight and don't freak out over something one agency may or may not have been told.  Just a heads up my TA friend said she'd actually be breaking her contract with Disney if she devulged any information Disney gave her before they said she could.


----------



## MrsBooch

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me



is that on the disney website? or from a disney communication? where did it come from? It "looks" like a screen shot of someone's conversation - i'm not saying it isnt - i'm just saying based on what you shared it still doesn't appear to be coming from the actual company.


----------



## Krandor

New Mouse said:


> As for the better deal part, Disney openly advertises and sells DVC at the assumptiom of a % off of actual room rates.   Regardless of the situation, thats not something that can be ignored, unless those same folks are also accommodated....gift card, fb, tickets, etc.



That is going to be rack rate and theree have likely been many times when people have been in DVC resorts not paying rack rate and maybe even upgraded from another hotel.  That doesn't automatically give everybody paying more money back.  The difference is (if this happens) this time you just happen to know about it


----------



## Brianstl

Before people get too worked up about the DVC stuff we don’t know what dates this would even be for.  This could just be for reservations from the time DVC is going to open until the parks reopen.  They could be just trying to accommodate hotel guests with reservations that still want to visit before the parks open.


----------



## alison228

cakebaker said:


> Yup, you get nothing, just like me. Cancelled twice, had an AP discount so the free dining was not really an option. Lost the AP, don't get the recovery offer either.


UGH that stinks! I'm sorry! You would think they would at least honor your previous discount. I can't go the rest of this year (having a baby in September lol) but planning a trip in February. Doubtful, but hoping they'll give us a bounce back offer later on. I probably will get an AP for that trip since we'll most likely go Fall 2021 too for the 50th depending what that's like by that time.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> Just a heads up my TA friend said she'd actually be breaking her contract with Disney if she devulged any information Disney gave her before they said she could.



I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.


----------



## runjulesrun

When does everyone think we will hear about specific attractions that will be open/closed?


----------



## cakebaker

alison228 said:


> UGH that stinks! I'm sorry! You would think they would at least honor your previous discount. I can't go the rest of this year (having a baby in September lol) but planning a trip in February. Doubtful, but hoping they'll give us a bounce back offer later on. I probably will get an AP for that trip since we'll most likely go Fall 2021 too for the 50th depending what that's like by that time.


No, they refuse to honor previous discounts. We had an amazing Disney Visa discount for our March trip, AP for the last trip and my only option was to book at rack rate. We'll sit back and wait until Disney is begging for guests and see what they offer. However long that takes...we will not give them rack rate.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.


Bingo


----------



## A2DisneyMom

We’re now booked 7/13-7/17 for a Poly point stay (studio) and 7/17-7/24 for a Riviera cash stay (1br).

My hope is that, if Disney moves some people up, that they offer some sort of upgrade to everyone. For example, in the top tier of DVC resorts, point-wise, offer those already booked a larger room or better view at that resort or another within it’s class. Down the chain this could allow SSR, OKW and AKL to effectively become “moderates” and one remaining operational moderate, such CBR to become the “value” resort (with people having booked preferred view there getting upgraded to SSR or OKW). On the other end, paid for a Grand Villa? How about a one-night stay at Cindy’s place as a sign of Disney’s gratitude?

I’m paying a hefty sum in points and cash (not to mention sweat and tears as I’ve already been canceled twice) for my stays, and an upgrade option for my family too would go a long way.  I will, however, be pretty annoyed if a family paying 25% of what I’ve paid ends up getting the same experience.

Disney has trained me to equate $ with quality of experience.  I’ve literally bought in to that system and don’t feel at all badly about expecting Disney to live up to their end of that bargain.


----------



## yulilin3

runjulesrun said:


> When does everyone think we will hear about specific attractions that will be open/closed?


End of June


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Well, I just read the terms and conditions:

*Breakage Period Priorities*. The “Breakage Period” is the period sixty (60) days before a given Use Day. During this 
period, Club Members may contact Member Services to reserve Vacation Homes, subject to availability. Some or all of 
this inventory may be made available for rental reservations if it is anticipated that the Vacation Homes will not be used 
by Club Members. If a reservation request is not received by Member Services by the beginning of the Breakage Period, 
Member Services’ ability to confirm the reservation request will be limited by and subject to the following:
a. Any reservations made by DVC Operator for Vacation Home maintenance.
b. Any reservation requests contained in the Wait List.
c. Any rental reservations made by third parties prior to Member Services’ receipt of a reservation request.


I guess this does mean that Disney reserves the right to rent out any DVC property not expected to be utilized at the 60-day mark...


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> To me that looks like someone might have misunderstood the conference call.  A conference call that most TA"s weren't even invited to.  Was it even a conference call with Disney or with the owner of the agencey?  Who knows.
> 
> I CAN tell you that there are not enough DVC rooms to move EVERYONE from other resorts to.  Even if every single DVC owner had cancelled their vacation (which they haven't) there would not be enough rooms.  No doubt they will most likely move people around.  They may even be able to fit everyone in the delux resorts that have DVC attached to them.
> 
> So hang tight and don't freak out over something one agency may or may not have been told.  Just a heads up my TA friend said she'd actually be breaking her contract with Disney if she devulged any information Disney gave her before they said she could.



That is why I was sceptical about this whole thing. First you have so many DVC owners now with points that expire in end of Nov chasing limited inventory. I wouldn't expect many DVC rooms to be open and certainly not enough for everybody. 

Now if you add on the non-DVC hotels attached to DVC you might be able to do it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.


right.  Not only could that information just be wrong but Disney hasn't been able to inform all TA's yet so that causes ill will with other TA's.  My friend isn't' allowed to say what details she's gotten but did say she hasn't gotten anything. So there was nothing to even disclose.


----------



## JPM4

Here’s a question for everyone. My AP expired on May 12th. I was going to renew when we went down but that didn’t happen obviously. I switched my trip to August because of the AP extension I figured ok I’ll renew when I’m down there then. Now I’m thinking should I renew now? I am concerned that my expired AP will come into play when trying to reserve parks or to be eligible for the AP preview. What do y’all think? Tia


----------



## FreeTime

yulilin3 said:


> Disney does not make people join a Union, in fact I believe they prefer for people not to



All companies that I have worked with that have had unions do not require their employees to join and like Disney, prefer they don’t. The union employees would often get mad when those not in the union would get extra spiffs. “What do you mean I can’t go on the special extra break walk for the first day of spring?“ “ Union rules say your break has to be at 10:15. We can’t go against those rules.” Pure pettiness both ways IMO


----------



## Marionnette

Eric Smith said:


> That's not the way it works.  A certain amount of those resorts have to be available for cash bookings per Florida law.  They're not reducing DVC availability by any stretch,  they may be converting the non-booked DVC rooms to cash rooms so that they can have more DVC rooms in the future.


This is exactly what happens all the time with DVC, not just for the current situation. At 60 days out, any DVC villa that has not been booked can be turned over to CRO as breakage. CRO then sells the reservation to a cash customer and pays DVC for the room. This payment helps to offset the annual fees that DVC members pay. The amount of money that DVC receives from breakage which can be applied to dues is capped. So anything over that amount is “profit” for DVC.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> right.  Not only could that information just be wrong but Disney hasn't been able to inform all TA's yet so that causes ill will with other TA's.  My friend isn't' allowed to say what details she's gotten but did say she hasn't gotten anything. So there was nothing to even disclose.



Especially in a time like this.  This could also be a "heads up - here is what we are considering but it isn't final so don't give it out yet".  I work for a Cisco partner and soewimtes we get information in advance so we know what is coming and can plan but it is not supposed to be shared.  Most of the time it comes out as originally told but sometimes things change and in the current environment change definitely has a high chance of happening


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Are you referring to this post? “ I have had two friends that have had resort changes that were initiated by Disney. ”?
> 
> If so, I’m afraid you may be misunderstanding the post. I believe they are talking about past reservations, not this current one. Yes, in the past, when you’re walked it usually resulted in an upgrade. This may or may not be the case fin this instance. If it’s another post, my apologies.
> 
> I’ve had some amazing upgrades a couple of times, but that does not mean it’s happening this time. They may well upgrade, but following past practices, you’ll be upgraded according to the level of your current reservation. In other words, the less expensive your current ressie, the less expensive your upgrade will be. All stars to OKW or SS for example. If you’ve got 5 or fewer, you may get a studio and a lot of people won’t like those at all. I just think setting yourself up for the expectation that you’ll end up with a 2 br Villa when you’re staying at an All Star is unrealistic.
> 
> Upgrades can be great but they can also be not so great. If they do this, these boards will be a train wreck. Some people will win the brass ring, some won’t and those who paid rack rate will be ticked as well. Oh my....



Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.

But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.


----------



## Disneysoule

A2DisneyMom said:


> We’re now booked 7/13-7/17 for a Poly point stay (studio) and 7/17-7/24 for a Riviera cash stay (1br).
> 
> My hope is that, if Disney moves some people up, that they offer some sort of upgrade to everyone. For example, in the top tier of DVC resorts, point-wise, offer those already booked a larger room or better view at that resort or another within it’s class. Down the chain this could allow SSR, OKW and AKL to effectively become “moderates” and one remaining operational moderate, such CBR to become the “value” resort (with people having booked preferred view there getting upgraded to SSR or OKW). On the other end, paid for a Grand Villa? How about a one-night stay at Cindy’s place as a sign of Disney’s gratitude?
> 
> I’m paying a hefty sum in points and cash (not to mention sweat and tears as I’ve already been canceled twice) for my stays, and an upgrade option for my family too would go a long way.  I will, however, be pretty annoyed if a family paying 25% of what I’ve paid ends up getting the same experience.
> 
> Disney has trained me to equate $ with quality of experience.  I’ve literally bought in to that system and don’t feel at all badly about expecting Disney to live up to their end of that bargain.


I've stayed in a lot of the resorts and started out in All Star Sports.  It was more affordable at the time  much but it got me to go to Disney the first time.  trip after trip I wanted to try more resorts and different experiences that all came with a bigger price tag.  If these rumors are true (because no ones knows, they are only rumors for now) then I hope no one gets their trip cancelled and everyone can enjoy a trip to Disney.  I just hope that since I have invested in Disney and joined DVC, that if people from value and moderates get upgrades, then I do too  I'm going to be at BWV and I'm very happy about that, but I will gladly take a Grand Villa at Bay Lake, Poly, or GFV.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.
> 
> But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.



I appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## atricks

Some pictures coming from those in the Universal team member preview going on now gives you an idea of some of the setup:   (Someone here is doing a mad dash loop around the park right after opening up)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267444966374158336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267445814089179136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267448114190987267

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267448995129036801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267450242573664257
https://twitter.com/thrillgeek/status/1267451439988826113


----------



## Eric Smith

runjulesrun said:


> When does everyone think we will hear about specific attractions that will be open/closed?


I would guess a week or two before the parks are going to open.  Probably some time around July 1.


----------



## Sandisw

Lewisc said:


> We don't know how full those resorts will be. I think posters on DIS way overestimated demand. Guests with economic issues. Time off. Health concerns. Travel restrictions.
> 
> We don't know if social distancing guidelines might be reduced in 6 weeks.
> Disney could do things like expand grab n go and in room dining.



I will just add that if any moves happen because Disney needs to phase open resorts, and only part of a complex is open, they would have less people to space out at pools, etc.

I am staying at VGF before parks open and am expecting only one of the two pools there to be open.  If, other cash guests were to ever be moved there, and the resort side rooms stay closed, i imagine they would then open both pools to serve that one building of rooms when it normally serves the entire resort.


----------



## OKW Lover

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ... Unless the use of the property by Disney blocks owners from using the property that they own a part of.


Disney can only use the portion of the property that they own or the portion that has been exchanged by members for other vacation experiences.  They can also rent out DVC units that probably won't be used so that they don't go empty.  In that case, the members get a credit.


----------



## Anthony Vito

vinotinto said:


> I posted this in the thread to track recovery offer for Free dining:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-been-contacted-and-what-offer-given.3803098/
> As you all know, Disney has eliminated the Dining Plan for now, and those of us booked with Free Dining were told we would get 35% off the room portion of our package as a new recovery offer.
> 
> My package was changed in MDE from Free Dining to: *Recovery20 Disney Resort Hotel Package *and the 35% has been applied to the room portion.
> 
> Still unsure if those of us with APs that expired during the closing (but had "active" APs at closing) will be able to be extended and whether APs will be allowed to make reservations for the entire length of stay, and if we will be able to modify this new recovery "package" to remove the tickets, or at least reduce them. But, it's certainly a start...





Dis5150 said:


> FINALLY got my 35% off email that everyone else was getting. In my work email Friday.


So my reservation is showing the change and I got an email last night informing me of the changes.  I'll copy and paste the email below.  I did the chat to ask about being able to modify the package to remove the tickets and they had to try to find out, got back to me that I'd need to call but they wouldn't be able to help me until modifications open up, even if I did call now (just thought I'd ask - didn't expect a hard answer - was on and noticed the chat active).  We have APs that expire Aug. 11, our trip is 8/22-8/29. We did the bounceback with the intention to use the tickets to renew.  Now with the closures, I believe our APs may be good through our first week of December trip (we'll see for sure on that), so debating whether to have tickets still as part of the package.  I'm also curious as to whether, if we wanted to keep some type of package, we can bump the tickets down from Park Hoppers to regular, since we no longer need the PHs for the Free Dining.

Email:




We look forward to seeing you in August. You’re in for an excellent vacation at the most magical place on Earth! Whether you spend your time enjoying our four exciting Theme Parks or simply relaxing by the pool at _Disney's Beach Club Resort_, the possibilities for fun are endless! See you real soon!




Reservation Details





*Date*: Sunday, May 31, 2020
*Confirmation Number*:​


Arrive:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​

Depart:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​











*Guests*

Anthony​Alison​Anthony  (8)​Cara  (6)​


*Package(s)*: 2020 Offer Disney Resort Hotel Package







Visit MyDisneyExperience.com to reserve access to select attractions and more from home – and make your stay even more magical!​






Hotel






*Disney's Beach Club Resort*
1800 Epcot Resorts Blvd Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Garden or Woods View​7 NIGHTS​



Check-in:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​

Check-out:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​


​







Theme Park Tickets



Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​7 Day Theme Park Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Ticket valid for admission for the number of days on the ticket beginning 08/22/2020 through 08/31/2020.​1 PER PERSON​







Magical Extras



Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Walt Disney Travel Company Magical Extras​1 PER PACKAGE​A complete list of Magical Extras is available at www.Disneyworld.com/magicalextras​







Luggage Tags



Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Keepsake Luggage Tags​1 PER PERSON​


​




Payment Information

*Grand Total*:​$4,655.58​

*Final Payment Due*:​Thursday, Jul 23, 2020​


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Nothing wrong with sharing rumours you’ve heard and speculation. People took this one and said some pretty ridiculous things (and I’m pretty sure it’s all been deleted), but that’s not on you, @Sandisw.

Last fall I stayed at a deluxe for moderate prices. I rented points. I promise anyone who sits there feeling bitter because someone has paid less is single handedly ruining their own fun. There have always and will always be people paying different prices to stay at a resort.


----------



## Sandisw

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me



Thank you for sharing.  While nothing is 100% official until people report reservations have  Actually been changed it does at least support that the information is out there from more than just my sources.


----------



## runjulesrun

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.
> 
> *But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.*


This is the rumors thread, right? I would have thought it was a safe place to share but people have completely run away with it as fact which has derailed what this thread is about.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyEars said:


> Yes I had to pay cash for my DVC resort people who are booked in a value resort should not be upgraded for free.


Why would you care though? You booked where you wanted to stay. Anyone being moved is not given a choice and would be done so based on staffing or safety concerns not to just give them something for free. People gotta stop with trying to make everything a one for one here. If you were upgraded to a one bedroom upon arrival should everyone who paid for a one bedroom be upset? Of course not. They’re already getting what they agreed to, why should they want more or to take it away from others?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OKW Lover said:


> Disney can only use the portion of the property that they own or the portion that has been exchanged by members for other vacation experiences.  They can also rent out DVC units that probably won't be used so that they don't go empty.  In that case, the members get a credit.


I actually had a post after my other one. 

Edit: thank you for telling me about the credit!


----------



## disneyfan150

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent.


I appreciate you trying to help! I can't decide what to do about my August trip and welcome hearing about the possibilities.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> End of June



I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed


That's my guess,  without having any inside info other than staffing is a complete mess and many cm are going to have to learn new roles. I don't expect any news before mid June.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.
> 
> But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.


Only mistake is people taking it as anything more than a discussion point on a rumor board. Nothing you did was wrong. Putting the puzzle piece together what you’ve shared seems logical but anyone changing plans over it or getting upset over it would be misguided. We’ll see what Disney does!


----------



## westie55

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed



It is late but they probably won't know until then when staffing is determined etc.  For this very reason, I am not taking my July 23 trip.  I am not comfortable waiting so long and rolling the dice on an experience every one knows little about and hasn't seen in action.  I booked a backup trip in late August and will do that IF reports upon opening sound like something my family can deal with.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/one-day-general-admission-ticket-advanced-reservation/
General Admission tickets are allowed to be used now to make reservations at SDL


----------



## KrissyD715

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed


Same. Is Univeral keeping any rides closed?


----------



## cakebaker

runjulesrun said:


> This is the rumors thread, right? I would have thought it was a safe place to share but people have completely run away with it as fact which has derailed what this thread is about.



I have no problem with rumors being shared. I have a problem with TA’s disseminating information they aren’t supposed to. 

The real problem though is with people take a rumor they like, turn it into a sure thing, then complain when it doesn’t happen.


----------



## westie55

Are indoor shows happening at Universal?


----------



## BrianR

skeeter31 said:


> I think there is too much hearsay going on in here last night and this morning . While the DVC plan very well could be the plan that gets instituted, by talking about it so forcefully (as if it’s the set in stone plan by Disney) we’re going to start confusing people and unnecessarily worrying and upsetting people. While it’s fine to discuss the rumored plan, we shouldn’t be talking in absolutes, like some were late last night. I really don’t think we’ll get a full statement from Disney until later in June (as they don’t need to announce anything this far out from opening).


DVC resorts at WDW open in 3 weeks.  We don't even have a picture as to what's offered or not offered at those resort locations yet, since in part they're still trying to assess staffing across the board with the Unions being notified just over the weekend.  Depending on how many come back could very well affect staffing possibility for any of those amenities (or lack thereof).


----------



## hereforthechurros

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed


I agree but I also wouldn’t be shocked if that info isn’t fully spelled out before reopening. WDW is very much “buyer beware” at this point. But I hope I’m wrong and we get an attraction breakdown at some point.


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed



Did universal post a list of what all would be open and closed?


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> I have no problem with rumors being shared. I have a problem with TA’s disseminating information they aren’t supposed to.
> 
> The real problem though is with people take a rumor they like, turn it into a sure thing, then complain when it doesn’t happen.



Which is why disney has been do quiet through this whole thing.  Any kind of statment like "this is what we think we are going to do but it might change" would have beeen taken as fact.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Sandisw said:


> Thanks for sharing your information and experience! It does appear we have two confirmed moves from a value and mod to AKL, which I do think is interesting given the info.
> 
> Not that it confirms anything, but maybe It is a hint that AKL Jambo could be one they would use as its open and has regular deluxe rooms, if they follow through with the plan.



Oh, you’re so welcome!  Happy to contribute real, on the ground info of what goes on when you are an Earmarked TA.

The post you are referring to was posted last Thursday before announcements were made and the reservation system was shut down.  The poster was referring to upgrades that happened in the past and were not made in relation to current circumstances.  Past upgrades give us zero indication of what WDW is doing in terms of resort operations when they reopen.  If guests were starting to get resort change emails or calls last week, these boards would be swamped with posts.  We’ve seen none of that.   Nothing is official until it’s official.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> It's not. It's from a TA to a customer. It may or may not be true, but it's not anything close to an official statement.



I am not sure that Disney will ever put out an official statement. It will be a official when people are moved, especially since it may not be something in place for long.


----------



## kverdon

This is an interesting rumor. Was there also not an semi-official rumor that all opened resorts would have Table and Quick service dining options? If so they pretty much have to open the Non DVC side of many resorts to accommodate this. AKL Kidani for example has no Quick service and BCV has no intrinsic dining options of any type.


----------



## Krandor

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Oh, you’re so welcome!  Happy to contribute real, on the ground info of what goes on when you are an Earmarked TA.
> 
> The post you are referring to was posted last Thursday before announcements were made and the reservation system was shut down.  The poster was referring to upgrades that happened in the past and were not made in relation to current circumstances.  Past upgrades give us zero indication of what WDW is doing in terms of resort operations when they reopen.  If guests were starting to get resort change emails or calls last week, these boards would be swamped with posts.  We’ve seen none of that.   Nothing is official until it’s official.



Shoot.  i still show I have the free dining package.


----------



## Raggou

Update on ADR disappearing since thats always a fun game to play. Lost my Dinner in Cinderellas Castle and Ogas today. For July14th trip 

Not unexpected. Only thing remaining personally is Savi's Lightsaber


----------



## atricks

westie55 said:


> Are indoor shows happening at Universal?



They have new big banners up at the new stunt show that almost opened before the parks shut, not sure.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267444336695918594

At least Olivander's wand show (indoor show) is going on, but looks like they are doing reservations is going on and this only took a small group in anyway.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267451439988826113
The meet and greets have them on raised stages set up in the park:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267455398895910915


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> We don't know if they're doing that or not.. members have the option to use their points on short notice. Say there was a run on DVC rooms by owners; what would Disney do for the confirmed cash reservations that they are intending to move to DVC properties? I don't see Disney playing that game.



Most DVC points stays are not last minute, as villas not reserved via points can be released for cash bookings 60 days out. Members know that once you’re 60 days out, any villa can be released for cash booking.

There is actually a specific tab on DVC’s member site that shows you what, if any, villas are available to book with points with less than 60 days notice.

This is a well known aspect about owning DVC. No one expects last minute stays due to villas being released for cash 60 days out.


----------



## BorderTenny

hereforthechurros said:


> I agree but I also wouldn’t be shocked if that info isn’t fully spelled out before reopening. WDW is very much “buyer beware” at this point. But I hope I’m wrong and we get an *attraction breakdown* at some point.


Perhaps not the best choice of words.


----------



## RWinNOLA

hereforthechurros said:


> Why would you care though? You booked where you wanted to stay. Anyone being moved is not given a choice and would be done so based on staffing or safety concerns not to just give them something for free. People gotta stop with trying to make everything a one for one here. If you were upgraded to a one bedroom upon arrival should everyone who paid for a one bedroom be upset? Of course not. They’re already getting what they agreed to, why should they want more or to take it away from others?



Exactly.  And if the rumor is true that some non-DVC reservations are being moved into DVC, I suspect that there will be quite a few DVC reservations that end up being upgraded and you likely won’t know until arrival.  

During our June 2018 trip, we had a 2 BR BW view reserved and we were upgraded to a Grand Villa.  This was probably done to make room for others requesting other 2 BR reservations.  

I can assure you weren’t complaining about the upgrade. 
I can assure you,


----------



## tnccopeland

Is there a chance that this was misunderstood and that they meant that people would be transferred to resorts that have DVC and not that they would get DVC rooms? That makes a lot more sense. I can not see them taking up a lot of extra DVC rooms, but can certainly see them putting people in unused rooms at properties that contain DVC.


----------



## Krandor

tnccopeland said:


> Is there a chance that this was misunderstood and that they meant that people would be transferred to resorts that have DVC and not that they would get DVC rooms? That makes a lot more sense. I can not see them taking up a lot of extra DVC rooms, but can certainly see them putting people in unused rooms at properties that contain DVC.



Very possible that is what they will do,


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kverdon said:


> This is an interesting rumor. Was there also not an semi-official rumor that all opened resorts would have Table and Quick service dining options? If so they pretty much have to open the Non DVC side of many resorts to accommodate this. AKL Kidani for example has no Quick service and BCV has no intrinsic dining options of any type.



They could open restaurants and stores without accommodating resort side guests, could they not? There are a couple mixed use resorts where the main buildings/lobbies would have to open anyways in order to open DVC.

To me it seems like it would make sense to open the mixed use resorts fully as you’re having to staff them already due to DVC opening, but if they’re planning on keeping literally everything closed besides DVC and FW  they could still do restaurants.


----------



## Arguetafamily

RWinNOLA said:


> Exactly.  And if the rumor is true that some non-DVC reservations are being moved into DVC, I suspect that there will be quite a few DVC reservations that end up being upgraded and you likely won’t know until arrival.
> 
> During our June 2018 trip, we had a 2 BR BW view reserved and we were upgraded to a Grand Villa.  This was probably done to make room for others requesting other 2 BR reservations.
> 
> I can assure you weren’t complaining about the upgrade.
> I can assure you,



As long as we are not downgraded our points or chosen room, I am just happy to have a Disney vacation!


----------



## Taylor'sMom

tnccopeland said:


> Is there a chance that this was misunderstood and that they meant that people would be transferred to resorts that have DVC and not that they would get DVC rooms? That makes a lot more sense. I can not see them taking up a lot of extra DVC rooms, but can certainly see them putting people in unused rooms at properties that contain DVC.


This logic makes sense to me (but what do I know?!?!)


----------



## Eric Smith

tnccopeland said:


> Is there a chance that this was misunderstood and that they meant that people would be transferred to resorts that have DVC and not that they would get DVC rooms? That makes a lot more sense. I can not see them taking up a lot of extra DVC rooms, but can certainly see them putting people in unused rooms at properties that contain DVC.


It could also be talking about reservations starting on June 22 and not July 11.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Arguetafamily said:


> As long as we are not downgraded our points or chosen room, I am just happy to have a Disney vacation!



Weren’t you the one last night talking about how the resort should remain exclusive to the ones who paid for it?


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> It could also be talking about reservations starting on June 22 and not July 11.



Are there a lot of non-DVC people booked 6/22 - 7/11 that would want to come without parks open?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So with Universal reopening today seeing some people in the parks and how they are handling certain things.

I know people are wondering about the Harry Potter areas - did see this one that Olivander's is doing reservations only for the wand experience now


----------



## sweetyk83

Does anyone happen to know when we should be seeing refunds for prepaid, cancelled reservations? Has anyone seen refunds yet? 
I have a cabana rental I paid upfront for, it's gone in MDE but I haven't seen a refund show up yet.


----------



## Sandisw

Eric Smith said:


> That's not the way it works.  A certain amount of those resorts have to be available for cash bookings per Florida law.  They're not reducing DVC availability by any stretch,  they may be converting the non-booked DVC rooms to cash rooms so that they can have more DVC rooms in the future.



Just clarify,,,they do not have to keep any inventory for cash booking.  They retain ownership of a resort to handle things like issues that take things out of service...

I have posted already how and when Disney can rooms from DVC system,


----------



## Leigh L

I posted this in another thread, but thought it would be useful info here (and I'm 10 or more pages behind , so apologies if this has been covered). Shades of Green is no longer selling Disney tickets, I got this auto-response from SOG this morning:

_At this time ticket sales for Walt Disney World Resort theme parks has been suspended. Tickets are available for Universal Orlando, SeaWorld Orlando and LEGOLAND Florida as well as several smaller venues.  Please visit our website for updates. _

I have 2 4-day military salute tickets that DD and I were planning to use in May. Since we knew by April that trip was getting canceled, we rebooked to November and also had added an August trip with the family. My plan was to purchase 2 additional days for the Military Salute tickets at Shades of Green so I could cover 3-day park admission for both trips. (Now not sure how this is going to affect my November trip which was a special one for DD...argh).


----------



## Arguetafamily

DGsAtBLT said:


> Weren’t you the one last night talking about how the resort should remain exclusive to the ones who paid for it?



You are welcome to quote each and every post, I don't delete my posts. 
I said we pay a premium price, we pay for exclusivity. I said we should be paid the difference or upgraded.


----------



## skeeter31

tinkerhon said:


> I don't know, but doesn't that seem a little late given that the a few parks are opening on July 11 ? I know I wouldn't want less than two weeks to decide if it would be worth it for me to fly down to Orlando (or drive) if the majority of the attractions in MK were closed


I don’t think we’ll have a list of what attractions will be closed until the parks are actually open. I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a fluid situation and different rides are open on different days. Disney doesn’t need to announce anything at all for a month at this point since they’re still not opening for over a month.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.
> 
> But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.



It is indeed from the past.  I will update my thread.


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> Are there a lot of non-DVC people booked 6/22 - 7/11 that would want to come without parks open?


Probably not, that might be why it would work to move those who still want to come to the DVC resorts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Arguetafamily said:


> You are welcome to quote each and every post, I don't delete my posts.
> I said we pay a premium price, we pay for exclusivity. I said we should be paid the difference or upgraded.



Sounds a lot different than I’m just happy to have a Disney vacation but ok.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267457904438841345


----------



## Lewisc

Sandisw said:


> Thank you for sharing.  While nothing is 100% official until people report reservations have  Actually been changed it does at least support that the information is out there from more than just my sources.


I'd put this as a solid rumor. A rumor with something to back it up. Not officially.

Most if the posts are really personal speculation not really rumors.

Strange only a few TAs got this info.


----------



## Sandisw

rockpiece said:


> So from what I've been reading on here, if we are booked at Boardwalk from August 8th-14th we are most likely going to be moved over to the Boardwalk Villas?



No, the plan shared with some TA is that they will not be opening all resorts at once, it will be a phased opening and some guests will be moved from resorts not open to the open complexes, which are currently the DVC resorts.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> It is indeed from the past.  I will update my thread.


 Looks like we posted at the same time. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Arguetafamily

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sounds a lot different than I’m just happy to have a Disney vacation but ok.



Yeah sure.

I don't come on here to be bullied, isn't there enough of that going on in the world?


----------



## BrianR

Did anybody have a Wine Bar George reservation cancelled yet?  They're still deleting ADRs and I have an Akershus, a Hacienda San Angel, a Garden Grill, and this Wine Bar George res still in the system, and I know the first three are toast.  It's just an interesting thing to watch since it's possibly a "third party".


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> No, the plan shared with some TA is that they will not be opening all resorts at once, it will be a phased opening and some guests will be moved from resorts not open to the open complexes, which are currently the DVC resorts.


 As well as Ft Wilderness cabins from the one I read.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Llama mama said:


> Same holds true with BC and YC . If the open BCV why not open everything there since they have to open the amenities anyway. Plus no transportation busses need for two of the parks because people can walk.


With BCV being almost an entirely self-contained property, except the front desk, they really don't have to open BC.

The two parks that wouldn't require transportation aren't the two that had last week's plans opening first, though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Probably not, that might be why it would work to move those who still want to come to the DVC resorts.



Yup.

If this rumour has truth to it, it means whatever time period they’re referring to there’s not a whole lot of non DVC people who have kept reservations.

Riviera would likely have a lot of space due to it not being sold out. The others would have their cash rooms and spotty availability as people cancel. Again if true, it would only work if not a lot of people have shown interest in keeping their reservations or Disney is arbitrarily canceling.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MickeyWaffles said:


> Most DVC points stays are not last minute, as villas not reserved via points can be released for cash bookings 60 days out. Members know that once you’re 60 days out, any villa can be released for cash booking.
> 
> There is actually a specific tab on DVC’s member site that shows you what, if any, villas are available to book with points with less than 60 days notice.
> 
> This is a well known aspect about owning DVC. No one expects last minute stays due to villas being released for cash 60 days out.


If you read the posts, I did already quote the entire breakage clause in the terms and conditions.


----------



## 2letterwords

sweetyk83 said:


> Does anyone happen to know when we should be seeing refunds for prepaid, cancelled reservations? Has anyone seen refunds yet?
> I have a cabana rental I paid upfront for, it's gone in MDE but I haven't seen a refund show up yet.



Our pirates dessert voyage disappeared a few days ago but no refund on our card yet.  I imagine the credit might be slow to show up but who knows....


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

BrianR said:


> Did anybody have a Wine Bar George reservation cancelled yet?  They're still deleting ADRs and I have an Akershus, a Hacienda San Angel, a Garden Grill, and this Wine Bar George res still in the system, and I know the first three are toast.  It's just an interesting thing to watch since it's possibly a "third party".


Mine still exists and they (and others) are still accepting OT bookings.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.



Sharing it here was MY big mistake...not my friends. I thought it was the purpose for this forum and yes, it did come from a rep with Disney, with the caveat, everything is subject to change, which I have shared.

But, as you pointed out, the information I get from her, as we move forward should not have been shared here...and it wont be..   only did it because it was given to actually clients, and whether people agree with how TAs choose to communicate with them, it was me, not her as a TA, that made the choice.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/shan...dmission-ticket-holders-to-make-reservations/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sandisw said:


> Sharing it here was MY big mistake...not my friends. I thought it was the purpose for this forum and yes, it did come from a rep with Disney, with the caveat, everything is subject to change, which I have shared.



There has been all sorts of speculation in here, some true some not. You did nothing wrong in sharing.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> Probably not, that might be why it would work to move those who still want to come to the DVC resorts.



Now see that would make sense. There are probably a lot of DVC people moving vacations out past July 11th so there is likely excess inventory now and a lot of people won't want to come during that time so there is likely inventory to do it. 

So That I could see... move people to DVC that want to come between 6/22 and 7/11 then open more resorts on 7/10 or 7/11.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Sharing it here was MY big mistake...not my friends. I thought it was the purpose for this forum and yes, it did come from a rep with Disney, with the caveat, everything is subject to change, which I have shared.



That is the purpose of this forum.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Krandor said:


> Are there a lot of non-DVC people booked 6/22 - 7/11 that would want to come without parks open?


Me!!!  I rented DVC points.  Our March vacation was intended to be primarily resort-based, with a day trip to SeaWorld.  We are rebooked for 7/5-7/13 and staying at SSR.  No park tickets.  Walking access to Disney Springs, which should have most things open by then.


----------



## RamblingMad

MickeyEars said:


> Let’s see how well this goes over for Disney when everyone begins to hear how many people have been upgraded for free. I hope they're prepared. I know I will be reaching out.



It’s going to go great. Everyone loves free upgrades.


----------



## yulilin3

I know it's OT but my son is reporting from the Universal TM preview. 
Walked into the park IOA, at 9am straight to Hagrid's, waited 15 min in line and rode, everything is 15 minutes or less, I don't think a lot of TM signed up for these previews
At the entrances to every attraction and restaurant there is a TM encouraging people to use hand sanitizer, my DS GF is allergic to it (she washes her hands constantly) and the TM has let them through each time but it seems they have not considered this a possibility


----------



## Marionnette

BrianR said:


> Did anybody have a Wine Bar George reservation cancelled yet?  They're still deleting ADRs and I have an Akershus, a Hacienda San Angel, a Garden Grill, and this Wine Bar George res still in the system, and I know the first three are toast.  It's just an interesting thing to watch since it's possibly a "third party".


Mine was cancelled yesterday.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> If you read the posts, I did already quote the entire breakage clause in the terms and conditions.



I fall too far behind on these fast moving threads


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

BrianR said:


> Did anybody have a Wine Bar George reservation cancelled yet?  They're still deleting ADRs and I have an Akershus, a Hacienda San Angel, a Garden Grill, and this Wine Bar George res still in the system, and I know the first three are toast.  It's just an interesting thing to watch since it's possibly a "third party".


No, but I had Homecomin', Jaleo, Frontera Cocina, and Boathouse all cancelled.  All 3rd party.  And most before the parks even reopen (I'm staying at a DVC that will be open).


----------



## disneyfan150

NVM Question answered.


----------



## SarahC97

Anthony Vito said:


> So my reservation is showing the change and I got an email last night informing me of the changes.  I'll copy and paste the email below.  I did the chat to ask about being able to modify the package to remove the tickets and they had to try to find out, got back to me that I'd need to call but they wouldn't be able to help me until modifications open up, even if I did call now (just thought I'd ask - didn't expect a hard answer - was on and noticed the chat active).  We have APs that expire Aug. 11, our trip is 8/22-8/29. We did the bounceback with the intention to use the tickets to renew.  Now with the closures, I believe our APs may be good through our first week of December trip (we'll see for sure on that), so debating whether to have tickets still as part of the package.  I'm also curious as to whether, if we wanted to keep some type of package, we can bump the tickets down from Park Hoppers to regular, since we no longer need the PHs for the Free Dining.
> 
> Email:
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> We look forward to seeing you in August. You’re in for an excellent vacation at the most magical place on Earth! Whether you spend your time enjoying our four exciting Theme Parks or simply relaxing by the pool at _Disney's Beach Club Resort_, the possibilities for fun are endless! See you real soon!
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Reservation Details
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Date*: Sunday, May 31, 2020
> *Confirmation Number*:​
> ​
> ​
> Arrive:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​
> ​
> Depart:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> *Guests*​
> Anthony​Alison​Anthony  (8)​Cara  (6)​
> 
> 
> *Package(s)*:2020 Offer Disney Resort Hotel Package
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Visit MyDisneyExperience.com to reserve access to select attractions and more from home – and make your stay even more magical!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Disney's Beach Club Resort*
> 1800 Epcot Resorts Blvd Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> Garden or Woods View​7 NIGHTS​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Check-in:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​
> ​
> Check-out:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Theme Park Tickets
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​7 Day Theme Park Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Ticket valid for admission for the number of days on the ticket beginning 08/22/2020 through 08/31/2020.​1 PER PERSON​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Magical Extras
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Walt Disney Travel Company Magical Extras​1 PER PACKAGE​A complete list of Magical Extras is available at www.Disneyworld.com/magicalextras​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Luggage Tags
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Keepsake Luggage Tags​1 PER PERSON​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Payment Information​
> ​
> *Grand Total*:​$4,655.58​
> ​
> *Final Payment Due*:​Thursday, Jul 23, 2020​


I'm in a similar situation. I booked the free dining recovery deal but have an AP and so I don't want or need the tickets. Keep us updated with what you find out about getting rid of the tickets. When I talked to a CM last week she told me the same thing, that no modifications could be made right now, but she added that she thought it wouldn't be a problem to ditch the tickets. I guess we shall see...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

RamblingMad said:


> It’s going to go great. Everyone loves free upgrades.


And surely we are all capable of being happy for others who get a free upgrade. No green eyed monster here.


----------



## javamoma

I’m having trouble keeping up with this thread. No matter how many times I check it, I stay about 100 pages behind. 
For those of us who have tickets, do we know when we get to start making reservations for parks? Will we get to make ADRs again once we have reserved a park day? We have a trip booked in August and I keep thinking I’ve missed the new instructions.


----------



## Krandor

javamoma said:


> I’m having trouble keeping up with this thread. No matter how many times I check it, I stay about 100 pages behind.
> For those of us who have tickets, do we know when we get to start making reservations for parks? Will we get to make ADRs again once we have reserved a park day? We have a trip booked in August and I keep thinking I’ve missed the new instructions.



None of that information has been released yet.


----------



## Anthony Vito

SarahC97 said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I booked the free dining recovery deal but have an AP and so I don't want or need the tickets. Keep us updated with what you find out about getting rid of the tickets. When I talked to a CM last week she told me the same thing, that no modifications could be made right now, but she added that she thought it wouldn't be a problem to ditch the tickets. I guess we shall see...


I know in the past under normal circumstances I've asked about switching from a package to room only and was told that it would have to be done by canceling the package and booking a new room only reservation.  I was told they are separate systems (they also have very different reservation #s).  Hopefully they can make exceptions or at least make accommodations so it's essentially the same. My concern would be that a new reservation could move us to the end of the line for park and dining reservations, etc. or that the discount could be off current rack rates which may be higher than when we booked last August.  It would also be nice to know what portion of our package is ticket and what is room at this point, but when I tried to have that broken down for me last year (to know how much would go towards upgrading to an Annual Pass), they weren't able to tell me.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## javamoma

Krandor said:


> None of that information has been released yet.


Thank you!


----------



## Brianstl

sweetyk83 said:


> Does anyone happen to know when we should be seeing refunds for prepaid, cancelled reservations? Has anyone seen refunds yet?
> I have a cabana rental I paid upfront for, it's gone in MDE but I haven't seen a refund show up yet.


I haven't received a refund for my Dining Plans yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Just speculating about ROTR (and Disney) right?

Probably unpopular opinion, I think RotR should remain closed until it can be run fully. That one blurs the line too much between pre-show and part of the attraction.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> But, as you pointed out, the information I get from her, as we move forward should not have been shared here...and it wont be.. only did it because it was given to actually clients, and whether people agree with how TAs choose to communicate with them, it was me, not her as a TA, that made the choice.



 Just to clarify- I don’t have a problem at all with information being shared here. I’ve said that. The only problem I see is with people taking it as gospel, when it’s clear it’s not official. But that’s true of any rumor posted and that’s on those who choose to do that. 

Quite honestly, if a TA had shared this with me,  I probably would’ve posted it too. My issue is with them sharing it with guests when it’s not confirmed, but if they choose to do it, then reposting is fair game.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

2letterwords said:


> Our pirates dessert voyage disappeared a few days ago but no refund on our card yet.  I imagine the credit might be slow to show up but who knows....


My package reservation disappeared immediately when I cancelled it, but the refund took about 3 days to come through on my CC.



Welsh_Dragon said:


> Mine still exists and they (and others) are still accepting OT bookings.


Anything booked through Disney will be cancelled.  You can always rebook through OT if available.



RamblingMad said:


> It’s going to go great. Everyone loves free upgrades.


Everyone except the people who paid full price for the same experience LOL


----------



## SarahC97

Anthony Vito said:


> I know in the past under normal circumstances I've asked about switching from a package to room only and was told that it would have to be done by canceling the package and booking a new room only reservation.  I was told they are separate systems (they also have very different reservation #s).  Hopefully they can make exceptions or at least make accommodations so it's essentially the same. My concern would be that a new reservation could move us to the end of the line for park and dining reservations, etc. or that the discount could be off current rack rates which may be higher than when we booked last August.  It would also be nice to know what portion of our package is ticket and what is room at this point, but when I tried to have that broken down for me last year (to know how much would go towards upgrading to an Annual Pass), they weren't able to tell me.


Yeah, that might be the case. My reservation hasn't been changed yet, but I noticed that's it's noted as a hotel package on the reservations that have been changed and that could complicate the situation. No harm in trying. If I can't get rid of the tickets I'll use the tickets in some way at a later date, but it would be nice to get rid of them now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

javamoma said:


> I’m having trouble keeping up with this thread. No matter how many times I check it, I stay about 100 pages behind.
> For those of us who have tickets, do we know when we get to start making reservations for parks? Will we get to make ADRs again once we have reserved a park day? We have a trip booked in August and I keep thinking I’ve missed the new instructions.


Real news like that will be posted here by our mod.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just speculating about ROTR (and Disney) right?
> 
> Probably unpopular opinion, I think RotR should remain closed until it can be run fully. That one blurs the line too much between pre-show and part of the attraction.



RotR wouldn't be the same if you went straight to the ride vehicle (avoiding spoilers).    That isn't even the same ride at that point.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just speculating about ROTR (and Disney) right?
> 
> Probably unpopular opinion, I think RotR should remain closed until it can be run fully. That one blurs the line too much between pre-show and part of the attraction.


Yeah nothing confirmed. I don't see why they couldn't do the pre shows with Rise. Just let less people in each room. I certainly didn't feel crowded in any of the rooms like I do in say Haunted Mansion.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Sandisw said:


> Thank you. It read to me that the upgrades were recent. But I’ll investigate further to be sure of it is in the Past as I don’t want to promote wrong information.
> 
> *But, as I said, I learned my lesson that sharing info, even coming from a Disney rep, subject to change, was a mistake.*





runjulesrun said:


> This is the rumors thread, right? I would have thought it was a safe place to share *but people have completely run away with it as fact *which has derailed what this thread is about.



The problem is, it was presented as fact on this thread and on the resorts thread.  It was stated as fact and then, as the posts continued, caveats such as "subject to change" were finally thrown in but not before people took it as fact and it spiraled into fights about DVC, discounts and people fantasizing about their ASSp to DVC villa upgrades.  IMHO, we really need to stick to rumors here.  People are upset and frustrated enough as it is and Disney has been less than transparent with both guests and TAs.  Coming onto a rumors board and stating something as fact is not helpful, IMHO.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just speculating about ROTR (and Disney) right?
> 
> Probably unpopular opinion, I think RotR should remain closed until it can be run fully. That one blurs the line too much between pre-show and part of the attraction.


 Having never been able to ride it due to being cancelled in March, I would never do it for the first time without the full experience. I think this one, with its reliability issues stands a good chance of not being open. Honestly, I think all of SWL is at risk. Mine is not a popular opinion either.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Any rumors with what is happening with the park hoppers?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Everyone except the people who paid full price for the same experience LOL



Do people seriously not realize this has always gone on? DVC resorts in particular will have people have all sorts of different amounts.

Rack rate, discounted rack rate (sometimes very heavy discounts), point rentals, owners on their own points, and possibly even people being comped/upgraded. It can swing by hundreds and hundreds of dollars a night.


----------



## Sara W

Sandisw said:


> Sharing it here was MY big mistake...not my friends. I thought it was the purpose for this forum and yes, it did come from a rep with Disney, with the caveat, everything is subject to change, which I have shared.
> 
> But, as you pointed out, the information I get from her, as we move forward should not have been shared here...and it wont be..   only did it because it was given to actually clients, and whether people agree with how TAs choose to communicate with them, it was me, not her as a TA, that made the choice.


I appreciate you adding this information. I'm now considering trying to move my DVC reservation to a different resort because of it. Thank you!


----------



## gottalovepluto

kaytieeldr said:


> With BCV being almost an entirely self-contained property, except the front desk, they really don't have to open BC.
> 
> The two parks that wouldn't require transportation aren't the two that had last week's plans opening first, though.


Someone said their DVC dues at BCV go towards maintaining SAB. Depending on how accurate that is and how the contracts are written maybe they do end up having to open SAB.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Having never been able to ride it due to being cancelled in March, I would never do it for the first time without the full experience. I think this one, with its reliability issues stands a good chance of not being open. Honestly, I think all of SWL is at risk. Mine is not a popular opinion either.


I don't see why all of SWGE would be at risk. Falcon is no different than many other attractions. They likely won't combine parties in a cabin for that. So if you are a party of 2 you get the whole cabin. 

The rest of the land is pretty expansive.


----------



## Krandor

Arguetafamily said:


> Any rumors with what is happening with the park hoppers?



Rumor is no park hopping.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> Any rumors with what is happening with the park hoppers?


Yes, but nothing reliable yet.


----------



## RamblingMad

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Everyone except the people who paid full price for the same experience LOL



Of course.

What I’m saying is that it’s going to make Disney look good. They’re basically taking lower income relative to those that can afford Disney and giving them a better experience for the same price. This might offset some of the less than great experience in the parks due everything not up and running such as parades and fireworks.

No one care about the rich guy that overpaid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I don't see why all of SWGE would be at risk. Falcon is no different than many other attractions. They likely won't combine parties in a cabin for that. So if you are a party of 2 you get the whole cabin.
> 
> The rest of the land is pretty expansive.



I read too quick and thought that said expensive which is also true


----------



## gottalovepluto

Monthly payments finally seeing refunds link


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267453074362322944


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.


It could be their agency negotiated something with Disney, could even be they did it at a cost to their agency.


----------



## Raggou

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267464710317846530



Yea... im hoping Rise still has pre-show  Better yet im hoping its open


----------



## Dis5150

alison228 said:


> Did you have the free dining offer booked to get the 35%? My trip was affected by closures but I didn't have free dining so I assume they won't be giving anything to resort/park packages?


We had the free dining offer from January, that is why we got the 35% offer. I don't know about anything else, sorry.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267453074362322944


Dang. Universal is bringing it!


----------



## Marionnette

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone said their DVC dues at BCV go towards maintaining SAB. Depending on how accurate that is and how the contracts are written maybe they do end up having to open SAB.


Amenities like pools are not guaranteed to be open during a DVC stay. There are plenty of times that they are closed for refurb and guests are given the opportunity to hop to a nearby resort’s pool.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267455124596822017


----------



## rockpiece

rteetz said:


> Yeah nothing confirmed. I don't see why they couldn't do the pre shows with Rise. Just let less people in each room. I certainly didn't feel crowded in any of the rooms like I do in say Haunted Mansion.


Definitely won't have cast members telling us to "move forward filling in all available space" anymore


----------



## helloconnie

I don't see how any of the crowd restricted experiences will return until there is a vaccine widely available, which looks like it will be November/December at the earliest.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Eric Smith said:


> It could also be talking about reservations starting on June 22 and not July 11.



That is, assuming, other resorts will be open by July 11.  We haven't even gotten confirmation of that yet!



Anthony Vito said:


> I know in the past under normal circumstances I've asked about switching from a package to room only and was told that it would have to be done by canceling the package and booking a new room only reservation.  I was told they are separate systems (they also have very different reservation #s).  Hopefully they can make exceptions or at least make accommodations so it's essentially the same. My concern would be that a new reservation could move us to the end of the line for park and dining reservations, etc. or that the discount could be off current rack rates which may be higher than when we booked last August.  It would also be nice to know what portion of our package is ticket and what is room at this point, but when I tried to have that broken down for me last year (to know how much would go towards upgrading to an Annual Pass), they weren't able to tell me.



When the reservation system opens back up and you call to inquire about this, ask the CM if they can take the tickets off and make your reservation a "basic package" which is, essentially, a room-only reservation under package terms and conditions.  It's a work-around so you don't have to cancel a package and re-book a room-only.  If the CM doesn't know how to do this, ask to speak with someone in Guest Services.  I don't know if they will allow you to take the tickets off and retain your discount, but it's worth a try.  I really do hope Disney is flexible with guests who find themselves in this circumstance.



gottalovepluto said:


> It could be their agency negotiated something with Disney, could even be they did it at a cost to their agency.



This is very possible.  If this is a group booking, they may have negotiated something to move their clients to other resorts.  This has certainly happened on other occasions - particularly when resorts when into DVC construction phases or when SAB went out of service unexpectedly a few years ago.


----------



## mshanson3121

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me



So, we essentially assuming there will be no more bookings allowed for 2020, period, from anyone (other than DVC owners) and that those who have trips booked, will be upgraded to a DVC resort? 



cakebaker said:


> *Off site guests should sit up and listen to that warning Disney issued*. When they openly admit there may be a problem, you can count on there being a problem. I think it  might well be no off site guests or even resort guests who don't already have tickets will gain entry, at least in the very beginning. Speculation of course, but using my handy dandy Disney-speak translator I developed over decades of visiting, that's sure what it says to me.



What warning was issued? I do think the days of staying off site are probably gone for now. Though I really don't think they will be forever, they would lose far too many of their guests.


----------



## Eric Smith

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The problem is, it was presented as fact on this thread and on the resorts thread.  It was stated as fact and then, as the posts continued, caveats such as "subject to change" were finally thrown in but not before people took it as fact and it spiraled into fights about DVC, discounts and people fantasizing about their ASSp to DVC villa upgrades.  IMHO, we really need to stick to rumors here.  People are upset and frustrated enough as it is and Disney has been less than transparent with both guests and TAs.  Coming onto a rumors board and stating something as fact is not helpful, IMHO.


If someone takes what is posted on a rumors thread as facts, that's on them.  I don't want to see people to stop putting rumors here because others take them for more than what they are.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> I don't see why all of SWGE would be at risk. Falcon is no different than many other attractions. They likely won't combine parties in a cabin for that. So if you are a party of 2 you get the whole cabin.
> 
> The rest of the land is pretty expansive.


I think Oga's definitely won't open.  I don't see a way to allow distancing in there.  Other than that, I think everything else could operate just at a lower capacity.


----------



## Dis5150

Anthony Vito said:


> So my reservation is showing the change and I got an email last night informing me of the changes.  I'll copy and paste the email below.  I did the chat to ask about being able to modify the package to remove the tickets and they had to try to find out, got back to me that I'd need to call but they wouldn't be able to help me until modifications open up, even if I did call now (just thought I'd ask - didn't expect a hard answer - was on and noticed the chat active).  We have APs that expire Aug. 11, our trip is 8/22-8/29. We did the bounceback with the intention to use the tickets to renew.  Now with the closures, I believe our APs may be good through our first week of December trip (we'll see for sure on that), so debating whether to have tickets still as part of the package.  I'm also curious as to whether, if we wanted to keep some type of package, we can bump the tickets down from Park Hoppers to regular, since we no longer need the PHs for the Free Dining.
> 
> Email:
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> We look forward to seeing you in August. You’re in for an excellent vacation at the most magical place on Earth! Whether you spend your time enjoying our four exciting Theme Parks or simply relaxing by the pool at _Disney's Beach Club Resort_, the possibilities for fun are endless! See you real soon!
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Reservation Details
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Date*: Sunday, May 31, 2020
> *Confirmation Number*:​
> ​
> ​
> Arrive:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​
> ​
> Depart:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> *Guests*​
> Anthony​Alison​Anthony  (8)​Cara  (6)​
> 
> 
> *Package(s)*:2020 Offer Disney Resort Hotel Package
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Visit MyDisneyExperience.com to reserve access to select attractions and more from home – and make your stay even more magical!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Disney's Beach Club Resort*
> 1800 Epcot Resorts Blvd Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> Garden or Woods View​7 NIGHTS​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Check-in:​Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​
> ​
> Check-out:​Saturday, Aug 29, 2020​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Theme Park Tickets
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​7 Day Theme Park Ticket with Park Hopper Option - Ticket valid for admission for the number of days on the ticket beginning 08/22/2020 through 08/31/2020.​1 PER PERSON​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Magical Extras
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Walt Disney Travel Company Magical Extras​1 PER PACKAGE​A complete list of Magical Extras is available at www.Disneyworld.com/magicalextras​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Luggage Tags
> 
> ​
> ​
> Saturday, Aug 22, 2020​Keepsake Luggage Tags​1 PER PERSON​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> Payment Information​
> ​
> *Grand Total*:​$4,655.58​
> ​
> *Final Payment Due*:​Thursday, Jul 23, 2020​


thank you for sharing that! My trip is right before they open (6/26-7/3) so I don't have an actual reservation that they can change. We are hoping to reschedule for September. 
I do think it is interesting that they (in your Disney email) list park hoppers when there have been rumors of no more hoppers? Probably means nothing but still interesting.


----------



## Lewisc

runjulesrun said:


> When does everyone think we will hear about specific attractions that will be open/closed?



It will be posted on a boards visible just after park entry.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> What warning was issued? I do think the days of staying off site are probably gone for now. Though I really don't think they will be forever, they would lose far too many of their guests.



"During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates"


----------



## rockpiece

Eric Smith said:


> I think Oga's definitely won't open.  I don't see a way to allow distancing in there.  Other than that, I think everything else could operate just at a lower capacity.



Have one party at each table and then spread out groups at the bar. Won't be as many of people but definitely still doable.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

Arguetafamily said:


> What?! I don't want to block anyone from staying or getting a better deal.
> 
> However nominal it is, we still paid thousands of dollars for a "secured" vacation for our family of seven. We also pay dues for this "nominal" ownership.
> If Disney is going to upgrade a family or couple paying a fraction of that, then we should be compensated the difference in cost.



Except that’s not what your contract says.  Disney can buy left over inventory at 60 days out and use it for their own purposes.  If you found that fact offensive, you shouldn’t have bought.


----------



## Sandisw

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone said their DVC dues at BCV go towards maintaining SAB. Depending on how accurate that is and how the contracts are written maybe they do end up having to open SAB.



DVC off topic...deleted


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe the DVC discussion can be done on the DVC boards?  https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe the DVC discussion can be done on the DVC boards?  https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7


I second this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> Definitely won't have cast members telling us to "move forward filling in all available space" anymore


I am not gonna miss that line


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Just to clarify- I don’t have a problem at all with information being shared here. I’ve said that. The only problem I see is with people taking it as gospel, when it’s clear it’s not official. But that’s true of any rumor posted and that’s on those who choose to do that.
> 
> Quite honestly, if a TA had shared this with me,  I probably would’ve posted it too. My issue is with them sharing it with guests when it’s not confirmed, but if they choose to do it, then reposting is fair game.



Thanks..nothing personal in my response to you...just my answer fit easily as a reply to what you stated to keep it in context! Lol

The only thing I feel a little better about is that I am seeing and reading other reports of this plan being shared. So, it is definitely still rumor, until confirmed reservations, but at least it was part of something from official sources.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe the DVC discussion can be done on the DVC boards?  https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7




That would be nice. I haven't figured out how to filter those letters from my reading experience.


----------



## skeeter31

Sandisw said:


> Yes, they do help to support its operations.  However, because it is part of the YC and BC resorts, and those will remain closed until further notice, the initial openings of the BCV would not have to include opening of SAB, until technically, those resorts are back open,
> 
> Any dues owners of BCV share to run it would then be credited to them if the budget for that item is reduced due to closure.


Is it a for certain that beach club and yacht club are going to be closed until further notice, or just part of the rumor you were speaking of last night? The talking in absolutes is confusing. We don’t know for sure that certain resorts are going to be closed until Disney announces it.


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe the DVC discussion can be done on the DVC boards?  https://www.disboards.com/#disney-vacation-club.7



Sorry bout that! Feel free to delete posts off topic!


----------



## Sandisw

skeeter31 said:


> Is it a for certain that beach club and yacht club are going to be closed until further notice, or just part of the rumor you were speaking of last night? The talking in absolutes is confusing. We don’t know for sure that certain resorts are going to be closed until Disney announces it.



Yes, the only resorts that are opening June 22nd are DVC resorts and Ft Wilderness.  BCV is the DVC part opening.

It is included in the Disney website.  They also put out an official statement on their twitter feed that the information that said WDW resorts would open July 11th was inaccurate and no longer part of the announcement. 

No official announcement as to when WDW owned resorts are opening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

helloconnie said:


> I don't see how any of the crowd restricted experiences will return until there is a vaccine widely available, which looks like it will be November/December at the earliest.


They will return over time with new rules and procedures as waiting around for something that might never happen is not a viable business plan.


----------



## skeeter31

Sandisw said:


> Yes, the only resorts that are opening June 22nd are DVC resorts and Ft Wilderness.  BCV is the DVC part opening.
> 
> It is included in the Disney website.  They also put out an official statement on their twitter feed that the information that said WDW resorts would open July 11th is inaccurate
> 
> No official announcement as to when WDW owned resorts are opening.


Ok, I wasn’t sure you all were talking about the 6/22 date and were still talking about the 7/11 range of dates.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> Yes, the only resorts that are opening June 22nd are DVC resorts and Ft Wilderness.  BCV is the DVC part opening.
> 
> It is included in the Disney website.  They also put out an official statement on their twitter feed that the information that said WDW resorts would open July 11th is inaccurate
> 
> No official announcement as to when WDW owned resorts are opening.


 It has always puzzled me why Ft Wilderness, both resort and campgrounds are opening early. Any idea why?


----------



## hereforthechurros

BorderTenny said:


> Perhaps not the best choice of words.


I've doomed us all!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Would you spend the money for an annual pass now that you were planning on buying closer to trip date (with resort already reserved) if you thought it would give you a better opportunity to make a park reservation?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> It has always puzzled me why Ft Wilderness, both resort and campgrounds are opening early. Any idea why?


Someone said the camp grounds at Ft Wilderness are pretty good (I have no idea) so it could be they see a revenue opportunity with minimal risk.


----------



## Sandisw

skeeter31 said:


> Ok, I wasn’t sure you all were talking about the 6/22 date and were still talking about the 7/11 range of dates.



The rumor I did a bad job of sharing was that until they open up more resorts than DVC, some guests would be moved from closed to open resorts vs being canceled.


----------



## amelia18

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do people seriously not realize this has always gone on? DVC resorts in particular will have people have all sorts of different amounts.
> 
> Rack rate, discounted rack rate (sometimes very heavy discounts), point rentals, owners on their own points, and possibly even people being comped/upgraded. It can swing by hundreds and hundreds of dollars a night.



This. Don't people talk about getting pixie dusted? Isn't that part of the fun of going to Disney, that something magical might happen? Hope it happens to you too, sure. Upgrades in hospitality happen literally all the time and Disney does it frequently during normal operations. Not sure why anybody is taking an issue with it; you'll have no real way of knowing the price the person in the room next door paid anyway, whether it was rack rate or a free upgrade.


----------



## skeeter31

cakebaker said:


> It has always puzzled me why Ft Wilderness, both resort and campgrounds are opening early. Any idea why?


I’m thinking because it’s mainly self contained. People in RVs, and even in the cabins, can cook their own meals, have their own bathrooms, don’t need maid service, etc.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> They will return over time with new rules and procedures as waiting around for something that might never happen is not a viable business plan.



Disney would be foolish to base their restriction plans on an imaginary vaccine. Restrictions will be done slowly and methodically, and if you’re not paying attention, you probably wont notice certain things. Obviously things like fireworks and parades would be hard not to notice.


----------



## Karin1984

Downtown Disney in Tokyo reopened today and TDR Explorer was there to report: https://tdrexplorer.com/ikspiari-reopens-tokyo-disney-resort
But also the Oriental Company has announced that they will wait to reopen the park when the situation for both indoor and outdoor improves. Only after that they will announce the opening dates for the new Beauty and the Beasy area. 

Universal Studios Tokyo will reopen in two weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> It has always puzzled me why Ft Wilderness, both resort and campgrounds are opening early. Any idea why?



Maybe it’s the kind of crowd they draw? Happier to go when parks aren’t open? Maybe it’s an easier resort to slowly ramp up since people (with the exception of cabins) would have their own tents or trailers and mousekeeping is less of an issue there?

Just guesses.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> It has always puzzled me why Ft Wilderness, both resort and campgrounds are opening early. Any idea why?



My best guess would be because camping is spread out and outdoors as opposed to a lobby and hallways that could get congested quickly


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone said the camp grounds at Ft Wilderness are pretty good (I have no idea) so it could be they see a revenue opportunity with minimal risk.



As campgrounds go, they’re very nice. I suppose the separation between each cabin is helpful as well.


----------



## Kmedders

RamblingMad said:


> Of course.
> 
> What I’m saying is that it’s going to make Disney look good. They’re basically taking lower income relative to those that can afford Disney and giving them a better experience for the same price. This might offset some of the less than great experience in the parks due everything not up and running such as parades and fireworks.
> 
> No one care about the rich guy that overpaid.


Maybe it doesn’t need to be said but... booking a value resort doesn’t mean the bookers are “lower income to those that can afford Disney”. Sounds like an incredibly entitled and arrogant attitude. I won’t get into a debate about the choice to buy into DVC or not. But I would argue that many high income families book a value resort for many different reasons, one of those being that it Is financially wise to not overpay on a resort that they only sleep in. Furthermore, there are many hard working families who save up for years to afford a Disney trip and choose to stay at a value to maximize their Dollar.


----------



## skeeter31

cakebaker said:


> As campgrounds go, they’re very nice. I suppose the separation between each cabin is helpful as well.


I think they also have some long term rentals in the campgrounds, so maybe it’s to allow those folks to return to their “home.”  I thought I read somewhere that there are a few CMs that actually live in their RVs at the campground (checking out and back in when required for reservation issues).


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it’s the kind of crowd they draw? Happier to go when parks aren’t open? Maybe it’s an easier resort to slowly ramp up since people (with the exception of cabins) would have their own tents or trailers and mousekeeping is less of an issue there?
> 
> Just guesses.



I have read that many people book the campsites for extended summer stays with RVs...so, for those guests, it is a longer term stay?


----------



## cakebaker

RamblingMad said:


> Of course.
> 
> What I’m saying is that it’s going to make Disney look good. They’re basically taking lower income relative to those that can afford Disney and giving them a better experience for the same price. This might offset some of the less than great experience in the parks due everything not up and running such as parades and fireworks.
> 
> No one care about the rich guy that overpaid.



That’s just a tad offensive. We are far from rich guys, but we’ve stayed at every level, from value to multi bedroom DVC villas. Not everyone who stays at values are lower income. 


IF they move guests, it isn’t to give the “ poor people” a chance to see how the other side lives. It’s because they aren’t opening all resorts and since DVC has to be open, that’s where they’d go. Besides, not every guest who might get moved will be a value resort guest. Some of them could well be staying at very expensive resorts in a very expensive room.

But seriously in bad taste post.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do people seriously not realize this has always gone on? DVC resorts in particular will have people have all sorts of different amounts.
> 
> Rack rate, discounted rack rate (sometimes very heavy discounts), point rentals, owners on their own points, and possibly even people being comped/upgraded. It can swing by hundreds and hundreds of dollars a night.


While I personally don’t have a problem with it and personally would have just liked to even have the opportunity to have my vacation (booked at a deluxe and missing the opening by a week), I think the reason people are having issue with it is the scale. Previously these upgrades were quiet mostly and few enough that when they were talked about they were considered “pixie dust.” Upgrading everyone (as what’s been suggested could happen) from values to mods to deluxe/villa is a larger scale than what’s been done previously. Again, not my opinion. I’d just have been happy to be there no matter what my neighbors paid, lol.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Cdn Jeff said:


> Except that’s not what your contract says.  Disney can buy left over inventory at 60 days out and use it for their own purposes.  If you found that fact offensive, you shouldn’t have bought.



Nope, not offended. Compensated the difference or also be upgraded, if all this happens to come to fruition.


----------



## hereforthechurros

RamblingMad said:


> It’s going to go great. Everyone loves free upgrades.


I continue to not understand this mindset of the post you quoted! People are upgraded every day at WDW (well, when they were open) and it's really no one else's business and is not cause for a domino effect of upgrades and refunds. We booked at POR because we love POR. I would choose to stay there over OKW or SSR. However if we are moved to one of those resort I get why and will get over it.

I don't see how this system, which may have to happen for WDW to open with the staffing the have and capacity levels, would cause anyone to complain just because they want free stuff.  There's that E word again. Not a good look.


----------



## Marionnette

Arguetafamily said:


> Nope, not offended. Compensated the difference or also be upgraded, if all this happens to come to fruition.


*never mind*

Discussion better left to the DVC boards.


----------



## kaytieeldr

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone said their DVC dues at BCV go towards maintaining SAB. Depending on how accurate that is and how the contracts are written maybe they do end up having to open SAB.


Oh, sure, absolutely. I just feel that opening the DVC building doesn't necessarily equate to opening the resort building for occupancy.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I think it will go over much better than if Disney had cancelled their reservations or required people to pay the difference between the Deluxe hotel and the original value reservation.  Based on the rumors here, they're also not getting to decide what resort they are moved to.  I think this is fair.


I reached out to my TA & she had not heard this yet but said they have a conference call with Disney tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's what meet and greets from afar might look like at WDW. These are pics from my dDS and his GF
https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-will-reopen-june-5th.3802366/post-61955647


----------



## RamblingMad

hereforthechurros said:


> I continue to not understand this mindset of the post you quoted! People are upgraded every day at WDW (well, when they were open) and it's really no one else's business and is not cause for a domino effect of upgrades and refunds. We booked at POR because we love POR. I would choose to stay there over OKW or SSR. However if we are moved to one of those resort I get why and will get over it.
> 
> I don't see how this system, which may have to happen for WDW to open with the staffing the have and capacity levels, would cause anyone to complain just because they want free stuff.  There's that E word again. Not a good look.



People love free stuff. I don’t know anyone who has ever complained about free upgrades.


----------



## chicagoshannon

So excited to see these pictures from Universal!  However, my illusion that the elevator in Gringotts might actually be real is now shattered.  lol


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I’m glad characters are out and about!  I hope Disney does the same!


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Here's what meet and greets from afar might look like at WDW. These are pics from my dDS and his GF
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-will-reopen-june-5th.3802366/post-61955647



Those look like my photos when I don't want to wait in line so I take a selfie and try to get the character in it with me!


----------



## kaytieeldr

RamblingMad said:


> People love free stuff. I don’t know anyone who has ever complained about free upgrades.


It's not about people complaining about getting free upgrades. It's about people who paid the quoted price for something complaining about others getting a deal, or expecting something - perks, discounts, etc. - to make things "fair".


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Eric Smith said:


> If someone takes what is posted on a rumors thread as facts, that's on them.  I don't want to see people to stop putting rumors here because others take them for more than what they are.



When people state rumors as facts on this thread (and on the resorts thread, BTW) and then actually link to other posts and, incorrectly, use them to try to support their "facts", I take issue with that.  The poster who did this already admitted they made a mistake and that is appreciated.  I'm not advocating that anyone should stop posting rumors on this thread.  Any actual facts posted should come from official Disney sources and links to official sources (DTA or DPB) should be provided.  Hearsay from a TA friend who heard it from a DSM is not fact at this point in time.  But you have a point, everything posted here should be taken with a grain of salt (which many of us stated over and over again as this "fact" was perpetuated on this board)



skeeter31 said:


> I think they also have some long term rentals in the campgrounds, so maybe it’s to allow those folks to return to their “home.”  I thought I read somewhere that there are a few CMs that actually live in their RVs at the campground (checking out and back in when required for reservation issues).



That is correct.  Many guests at the campground book many back-to-back reservations to create quite long-term stays.


----------



## Krandor

Kmedders said:


> Maybe it doesn’t need to be said but... booking a value resort doesn’t mean the bookers are “lower income to those that can afford Disney”. Sounds like an incredibly entitled and arrogant attitude. I won’t get into a debate about the choice to buy into DVC or not. But I would argue that many high income families book a value resort for many different reasons, one of those being that it Is financially wise to not overpay on a resort that they only sleep in. Furthermore, there are many hard working families who save up for years to afford a Disney trip and choose to stay at a value to maximize their Dollar.



Agreed.  I normally do values not because I can't afford something better but I personally don't find it cost effective.  I'm normally solo or with one other person so don't need tons of room.  Don't spend a ton of time in the pool (except after the full marathon..lol) and not spend a lot of time in my room.  I just need a place to sleep and something like a poolside bar and I'm happy.   I love places like contemporary and polynesian but I can't justfy to myself spending that much more a night.  Also most of the time I do rundisny races so I've already put a bunch of money into the race itself and I'd rathe put extra money into something like dopey challenge then to a nicer room that I'll only be in to sleep.  That is just what works for me.


----------



## RamblingMad

kaytieeldr said:


> It's not about people complaining about getting free upgrades. It's about people who paid the quoted price for something complaining about others getting a deal, or expecting something - perks, discounts, etc. - to make things "fair".



They should cancel then if it bothers them.


----------



## LSUmiss

Arguetafamily said:


> This looks official to me


So is that also saying you can’t book trips for the rest of the year too?


----------



## DMLAINI

yulilin3 said:


> It's in my signature,  just my Facebook page





Krandor said:


> Agreed.  I normally do values not because I can't afford something better but I personally don't find it cost effective.  I'm normally solo or with one other person so don't need tons of room.  Don't spend a ton of time in the pool (except after the full marathon..lol) and not spend a lot of time in my room.  I just need a place to sleep and something like a poolside bar and I'm happy.   I love places like contemporary and polynesian but I can't justfy to myself spending that much more a night.  Also most of the time I do rundisny races so I've already put a bunch of money into the race itself and I'd rathe put extra money into something like dopey challenge then to a nicer room that I'll only be in to sleep.  That is just what works for me.


I totally agree.   We let our daughter choose the resort.   Kids love the theming of values.  We also love POP & Art of Animation.   Seeing her happy makes us happy.  And if someone in an All Star is upgraded to a deluxe,  that great for them.   Extra pixie dust.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

Arguetafamily said:


> Nope, not offended. Compensated the difference or also be upgraded, if all this happens to come to fruition.



Unfortunately, despite what your personal feeling of entitlement, that’s not how the terms of your contract are structured.


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> So is that also saying you can’t book trips for the rest of the year too?



Not sure what you are asking. 
Points are bought per contract, we can bank, use, or borrow said points. We can use them for as many or as little vacations per year we want with the points purchased. Each room/dvc resort has a different point usage attached, per night, per season.


----------



## cakebaker

DMLAINI said:


> I totally agree.   We let our daughter choose the resort.   Kids love the theming of values.  We also love POP & Art of Animation.   Seeing her happy makes us happy.  And if someone in an All Star is upgraded to a deluxe,  that great for them.   Extra pixie dust.



We can’t let my 8 yr old grandson pick. Disney comp’d me and him CL at the YC last year and he’s ruined. He’d pick CL YC every time if we let him. He still talks about it like it’s the only way to go now. lol I had tacked on a couple of days at the YC CL for this trip as a surprise, but thank goodness, we kept the whole trip a secret from him to avoid a second disappointment.


----------



## DougLovesYou

We're booked at a moderate (FQ), my personal speculation is it wouldn't make sense to open it any time soon...think that upgrading values/mods people to DVC studios might be more of a possibility closest to the park opening dates (depending on capacity of course). But for those of us booked for mid Aug, Sept (us), and beyond, the situation will change greatly. Consolidating the cash resorts by that time would make the most sense operations-wise, if so I'd expect we'd possibly just be moved laterally depending on what they'd open in each category (so CBR, POR...or maybe RIV as a long shot). Zero way of actually knowing until park capacity limits become clearer...but will happily slap us together a shelter made out of sticks on Tom Sawyer Island if it means not just getting canceled on!


----------



## hereforthechurros

DMLAINI said:


> I totally agree.   We let our daughter choose the resort.   Kids love the theming of values.  We also love POP & Art of Animation.   Seeing her happy makes us happy.  And if someone in an All Star is upgraded to a deluxe,  that great for them.   Extra pixie dust.


So true about kids. We've stayed at Poly a few times, a 2 bedroom at Copper Creek, Beach Club, etc. but his favorite resort is Pop!


----------



## runjulesrun

It gives me great hope seeing all of these rides at UO open. Maybe Disney will do it too.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Cdn Jeff said:


> Unfortunately, despite what your personal feeling of entitlement, that’s not how the terms of your contract are structured.



Oh boy...

Let's make this easier for you to understand - Here in Ca, Disneyland has 4 maybe 5 different tiers of Anual Passholders. SoCal, Socal select, Deluxe, Platinum, and Platinum Plus (I belive it's titled). Each pass has an obvious different cost, with SoCal select being the least expensive. Let's say it is $600 per year, Platinum plus is more than $1500 per year. All passes with the exception of Platinum Plus has blockout dates, all passes have some amount of discount for food and merchandise. The lower tiers have more blackout dates and less "perks".

If after Disney opens they tell all passholders, hey by the way, everyone has no blockout dates, free parking, and the same discount regardless of the tier you purchased...of course the SoCal select people would be happy, but would the Platinum Plus people be? Shouldn't Disney offer at least some type of additional compensation for now giving someone who paid 1/2 what you did for your Platinum Plus pass the same exact perks?


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyWishes14 said:


> When people state rumors as facts on this thread (and on the resorts thread, BTW) and then actually link to other posts and, incorrectly, use them to try to support their "facts", I take issue with that.  The poster who did this already admitted they made a mistake and that is appreciated.  I'm not advocating that anyone should stop posting rumors on this thread.  Any actual facts posted should come from official Disney sources and links to official sources (DTA or DPB) should be provided.  Hearsay from a TA friend who heard it from a DSM is not fact at this point in time.  But you have a point, everything posted here should be taken with a grain of salt (which many of us stated over and over again as this "fact" was perpetuated on this board)
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct.  Many guests at the campground book many back-to-back reservations to create quite long-term stays.



To be clear, it is still a fact that someone was told by Disney it would happen. So yes, until it happens it is not confirmed.

But, I always posted that it was subject to change, but A Disney rep did tell people..and I’ve seen several other reports it’s been more than just my source... that people will be moved if there resorts remain closed and that the move will be to open DVC resorts.

I don’t mind taking responsibility for quoting wrong, but what I reported did come from a Disney rep...it wasn’t made up from an outside source.

Of course, people should take things with a grain of salt...but. As of Friday, Disney is planning to move guests.


----------



## Krandor

Arguetafamily said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Let's make this easier for you to understand - Here in Ca, Disneyland has 4 maybe 5 different tiers of Anual Passholders. SoCal, Socal select, Deluxe, Platinum, and Platinum Plus (I belive it's titled). Each pass has an obvious different cost, with SoCal select being the least expensive. Let's say it is $600 per year, Platinum plus is more than $1500 per year. All passes with the exception of Platinum Plus has blockout dates, all passes have some amount of discount for food and merchandise. The lower tiers have more blackout dates and less "perks".
> 
> If after Disney opens they tell all passholders, hey by the way, everyone has no blockout dates, free parking, and the same discount regardless of the tier you purchased...of course the SoCal select people would be happy, but would the Platinum Plus people be? Shouldn't Disney offer at least some type of additional compensation for now giving someone who paid 1/2 what you did for your Platinum Plus pass the same exact perks?



Going back to the resorts ... there were likely already people at your resort paying way less then you did.  You just didn't know about them.


----------



## Kmedders

Krandor said:


> Agreed.  I normally do values not because I can't afford something better but I personally don't find it cost effective.  I'm normally solo or with one other person so don't need tons of room.  Don't spend a ton of time in the pool (except after the full marathon..lol) and not spend a lot of time in my room.  I just need a place to sleep and something like a poolside bar and I'm happy.   I love places like contemporary and polynesian but I can't justfy to myself spending that much more a night.  Also most of the time I do rundisny races so I've already put a bunch of money into the race itself and I'd rathe put extra money into something like dopey challenge then to a nicer room that I'll only be in to sleep.  That is just what works for me.


And I typically let my kids choose the resort and they almost always go back to Art of Animation. No shame in my value game! And like you - I’d rather my extra money go toward nicer meals on the trip or more trips per year!


----------



## SirDuff

Krandor said:


> Going back to the resorts ... there were likely already people at your resort paying way less then you did.  You just didn't know about them.


Like those with military discounts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Going back to the resorts ... there were likely already people at your resort paying way less then you did.  You just didn't know about them.



DVC members themselves are paying way less when broken down per night than those who are paying rack rate. Just saying.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Krandor said:


> Going back to the resorts ... there were likely already people at your resort paying way less then you did.  You just didn't know about them.



I pay by points via a contract. So, yes there are people all the time in the resale market that pay less per point, per contract, but that is mute after contract is signed...1 point is still worth one point when booking.


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> To me that looks like someone might have misunderstood the conference call.  A conference call that most TA"s weren't even invited to.  Was it even a conference call with Disney or with the owner of the agencey?  Who knows.
> 
> I CAN tell you that there are not enough DVC rooms to move EVERYONE from other resorts to.  Even if every single DVC owner had cancelled their vacation (which they haven't) there would not be enough rooms.  No doubt they will most likely move people around.  They may even be able to fit everyone in the delux resorts that have DVC attached to them.
> 
> So hang tight and don't freak out over something one agency may or may not have been told.  Just a heads up my TA friend said she'd actually be breaking her contract with Disney if she devulged any information Disney gave her before they said she could.


It also seems like that wouldn’t work with the concept of spreading guests out in the resorts too.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> DVC members themselves are paying way less when broken down per night than those who are paying rack rate. Just saying.



Very true.  So even without this situation at a deluxe or a DVC you're going to have people paying at drastically different price points all getting the same perks and there  is not compensation or upgrades offered to the people paying more.  if this happens it is just adding yet another price point to the mix of  many many price points.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Sandisw said:


> Sharing it here was MY big mistake...not my friends. I thought it was the purpose for this forum and yes, it did come from a rep with Disney, with the caveat, everything is subject to change, which I have shared.
> 
> But, as you pointed out, the information I get from her, as we move forward should not have been shared here...and it wont be..   only did it because it was given to actually clients, and whether people agree with how TAs choose to communicate with them, it was me, not her as a TA, that made the choice.



You do so much to try to help out other people on this and other threads, please don't let a few people who get angry about rumors shared on a RUMORS BOARD get you down.  You are very appreciated!


----------



## chicagoshannon

As a DVC member I really hope we don't get upgraded.  I booked a studio because it has 3 beds for my family.  My kids don't sleep together so if we would be "upgraded" to a 1  bedroom it wouldn't work for us.   However, if they want to throw us a 2 bedroom I'd be fine with that.  lol


----------



## JacknSally

*Me: Whew, I didn't have time to check in on this thread at all yesterday. Wonder what I've missed!!

Me: 



*


----------



## OKWFan88

Should we be hearing something this week about the NBA and how that will affect possible resorts that will be utilized?


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

cakebaker said:


> We can’t let my 8 yr old grandson pick. Disney comp’d me and him CL at the YC last year and he’s ruined. He’d pick CL YC every time if we let him. He still talks about it like it’s the only way to go now. lol I had tacked on a couple of days at the YC CL for this trip as a surprise, but thank goodness, we kept the whole trip a secret from him to avoid a second disappointment.


Yep... We were upgraded to a corner water view room at YC 2 years ago. Our three were in heaven and we had just transferred from POR, which they loved while we were there. Then we got the upgrade. When selecting resorts last summer for this summer, all three said we're not staying at Riverside again are we? Since it is for our daughters early 16th b-day celebration, she got to select. Now it's just the waiting game if we will be able to go. We're going as long as we don't get canceled.


----------



## Eric Smith

Arguetafamily said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Let's make this easier for you to understand - Here in Ca, Disneyland has 4 maybe 5 different tiers of Anual Passholders. SoCal, Socal select, Deluxe, Platinum, and Platinum Plus (I belive it's titled). Each pass has an obvious different cost, with SoCal select being the least expensive. Let's say it is $600 per year, Platinum plus is more than $1500 per year. All passes with the exception of Platinum Plus has blockout dates, all passes have some amount of discount for food and merchandise. The lower tiers have more blackout dates and less "perks".
> 
> If after Disney opens they tell all passholders, hey by the way, everyone has no blockout dates, free parking, and the same discount regardless of the tier you purchased...of course the SoCal select people would be happy, but would the Platinum Plus people be? Shouldn't Disney offer at least some type of additional compensation for now giving someone who paid 1/2 what you did for your Platinum Plus pass the same exact perks?


Wasn't your original comment about hotel rooms though?  I thought the comment was made about upgrading people from Value resorts to the DVC resorts.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Coming from someone who worked front desk at Boardwalk for part of her CP ...

Many of you would be surprised how many people get upgraded on a daily basis for a plethora of reasons. Club level often filled with people who were upgraded and didn’t pay extra. And those adorable garden cottages on the Inn side? Often filled by people were were upgraded. People also have been upgraded between resorts for many reasons. This is not some new phenomenon.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Eric Smith said:


> Wasn't your original comment about hotel rooms though?  I thought the comment was made about upgrading people from Value resorts to the DVC resorts.



My original comment was about disagreeing with Disney doing this without upgrading or compensation to the members. Then someone else asked something else, someone else said something rude, someone else went the other direction...and so on


----------



## gottalovepluto

DougLovesYou said:


> We're booked at a moderate (FQ), my personal speculation is it wouldn't make sense to open it any time soon...think that upgrading values/mods people to DVC studios might be more of a possibility closest to the park opening dates (depending on capacity of course). But for those of us booked for mid Aug, Sept (us), and beyond, the situation will change greatly. Consolidating the cash resorts by that time would make the most sense operations-wise, if so I'd expect we'd possibly just be moved laterally depending on what they'd open in each category (so CBR, POR...or maybe RIV as a long shot). Zero way of actually knowing until park capacity limits become clearer...but will happily slap us together a shelter made out of sticks on Tom Sawyer Island if it means not just getting canceled on!


It's gotta all be based on the numbers at this point. If their bookings are so low they can consolidate all of them into DVC resorts it makes sense. Maybe they'll watch booking levels and re-open other resorts based on that.

Ooohhh... have we considered the idea Disney moves it's hotel booking system to pick the category, not the hotel? Say people can book Value, Moderate, AKL or Deluxe. Disney then lists out all the potential possible hotels in your category and clearly states you will not get to decide. Make sub-category add-ons simple but possible- preferred room, standard view, premium view... (Placing AKL in the mod category, I don't see it as an acceptable Deluxe due to it's far out location.) You are not guaranteed a particular hotel, just a delightful Disney property within your booking category. That would give Disney maximum flexibility to move customers around and open properties on demand and seeing as they aren't interested in a bunch of business right now anyway those willing to go to Disney might be willing to play this new game...


----------



## Eric Smith

OKWFan88 said:


> Should we be hearing something this week about the NBA and how that will affect possible resorts that will be utilized?


The NBA board of governors is voting on the plan on Thursday.  I think that's the last step.


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> Coming from someone who worked front desk at Boardwalk for part of her CP ...
> 
> Many of you would be surprised how many people get upgraded on a daily basis for a plethora of reasons. Club level often filled with people who were upgraded and didn’t pay extra. And those adorable garden cottages on the Inn side? Often filled by people were were upgraded. People also have been upgraded between resorts for many reasons. This is not some new phenomenon.



We got upgraded at GF back in 2009 on a buy 4 night package get 3 nights full package free. It was amazing!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Coming from someone who worked front desk at Boardwalk for part of her CP ...
> 
> Many of you would be surprised how many people get upgraded on a daily basis for a plethora of reasons. Club level often filled with people who were upgraded and didn’t pay extra. And those adorable garden cottages on the Inn side? Often filled people were were upgraded. People also have been upgraded between resorts for many reasons. This is not some new phenomenon.



Exactly. Im blown away that people haven’t realized this or the huge swings in per night rate people are paying on any one night at a resort.

Next time someone talks about CMs thinking certain categories of guests are full of entitled people I want everyone to remember this part of the thread.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> The NBA board of governors is voting on the plan on Thursday.  I think that's the last step.


I’m not sure Disney is going to share with us what resorts they’ll use. They aren’t even sharing what resorts they’ll use for us!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> The NBA board of governors is voting on the plan on Thursday.  I think that's the last step.


I thought the players had to vote after?


----------



## Krandor

OKWFan88 said:


> Should we be hearing something this week about the NBA and how that will affect possible resorts that will be utilized?



Yes. The board of governers votes on thursday and it is pretty much guaranted to pass. Only thing at question is the format. I thiink there are 3 or 4 different versions of the format up for discussion. On thursday it is exepcted one of them will pass. What is expected is that the commissioner will decide on one of the formats before then and reccomend that one and that one will pass. Still a lot of behind the scenes lobbying on which format. Similar to things at WDW there is not really a best option - it is which one is least bad. 

So thursday is the day.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I’m not sure Disney is going to share with us what resorts they’ll use. They aren’t even sharing what resorts they’ll use for us!


I beg to differ. I still have my June 22 CSR CL room reservation showing so Disney has shared with me I will be staying at CSR on 6/22!...


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Next time someone talks about CMs thinking certain categories of guests are full of entitled people I want everyone to remember this part of the thread.


 I never even knew this was a thing...that people thought they’d only be surrounded by their own “ kind” by booking at a more expensive resort. How do they stand going into the parks? Last I checked we weren’t separated by class there.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I beg to differ. I still have my June 22 CSR CL room reservation showing so Disney has shared with me I will be staying at CSR on 6/22!...


 I don’t have the heart to tell you....


----------



## Moliphino

Krandor said:


> Agreed.  I normally do values not because I can't afford something better but I personally don't find it cost effective.  I'm normally solo or with one other person so don't need tons of room.  Don't spend a ton of time in the pool (except after the full marathon..lol) and not spend a lot of time in my room.  I just need a place to sleep and something like a poolside bar and I'm happy.   I love places like contemporary and polynesian but I can't justfy to myself spending that much more a night.  Also most of the time I do rundisny races so I've already put a bunch of money into the race itself and I'd rathe put extra money into something like dopey challenge then to a nicer room that I'll only be in to sleep.  That is just what works for me.



I agree completely. Honestly, there are some higher level resorts I have no interest in staying in and would be a bit miffed to be "upgraded" to one from Pop.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Sandisw said:


> To be clear, it is still a fact that someone was told by Disney it would happen. So yes, until it happens it is not confirmed.
> 
> *But, I always posted that it was subject to change,* but A Disney rep did tell people..and I’ve seen several other reports it’s been more than just my source... that people will be moved if there resorts remain closed and that the move will be to open DVC resorts.
> 
> I don’t mind taking responsibility for quoting wrong, but what I reported did come from a Disney rep...it wasn’t made up from an outside source.
> 
> Of course, people should take things with a grain of salt...but. As of Friday, Disney is planning to move guests vs canceling.



No, you did not always post it was "subject to change".  And it is still a fact that things I've been told by DSM's do not come to fruition.  Nobody ever questioned that people may be moved.  Chapek himself stated that some resorts will not open to media outlets (official source!).  That is not what you stated.  You stated everyone is being moved to DVC resorts, end stop. To quote you, "*I wouldn’t exactly call it speculation.* This is what they were told from their regional office..and advised .to inform clients with *WDW reservations at values and moderates they will be moved to DVC resorts but no choice as to where,

So, as of yesterday, that is the plan that was shared with them as TAs.* Disney will be doing it automatically and letting guests know its been changed,

They just were not yet given a date as to which reservations it will apply to."

https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512
Your story keeps changing.  Stating rumors as facts is not helpful to anyone right now.


----------



## andyman8

Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.

Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:

Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
Everyone will be seated
Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
It seems each of the parks is devising their own strategies as to where these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.


----------



## KrissyD715

I find it sad that people are getting worked up about certain people possibly receiving pixie dust in the form of a room upgrade when:
1. it hasn't even happened yet
2. there is no guarantee it will happen
3. if it does happen it costs you nothing
4. you probably wouldn't mind if you were the one receiving the pixie dust
Disney is the happiest place on earth, right? Or at least it's supposed to be? With everything going on, the more magic they can spread around, the better off we are.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

aroundtheriverbend said:


> You do so much to try to help out other people on this and other threads, please don't let a few people who get angry about rumors shared on a RUMORS BOARD get you down.  You are very appreciated!



When people state rumors as facts, it's disconcerting:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512


----------



## Krandor

DisneyWishes14 said:


> No, you did not always post it was "subject to change".  And it is still a fact that things I've been told by DSM's do not come to fruition.  Nobody ever questioned that people may be moved.  Chapek himself stated that some resorts will not open to media outlets (official source!).  That is not what you stated.  You stated everyone is being moved to DVC resorts, end stop. To quote you, "*I wouldn’t exactly call it speculation.* This is what they were told from their regional office..and advised .to inform clients with *WDW reservations at values and moderates they will be moved to DVC resorts but no choice as to where,
> 
> So, as of yesterday, that is the plan that was shared with them as TAs.* Disney will be doing it automatically and letting guests know its been changed,
> 
> They just were not yet given a date as to which reservations it will apply to."
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512
> Your story keeps changing.  Stating rumors as facts is not helpful to anyone right now.



"as of yesturday that is the plan that was shared" certainly sounds like it is subject to change. 

Regardless, attacking people trying to help and bring information is not helpful at all and will result is people being less likely to pass along information.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.
> 
> Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:
> 
> Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
> Everyone will be seated
> Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
> CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
> Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
> It seems each of the park is devising their own strategies as to wear these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.



So they are the “jail” for people who won’t keep masks on! Interesting.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> I’m not sure Disney is going to share with us what resorts they’ll use. They aren’t even sharing what resorts they’ll use for us!


I think the writing has been on the wall that they're using Coronado Springs for quite a while.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do people seriously not realize this has always gone on? DVC resorts in particular will have people have all sorts of different amounts.
> 
> Rack rate, discounted rack rate (sometimes very heavy discounts), point rentals, owners on their own points, and possibly even people being comped/upgraded. It can swing by hundreds and hundreds of dollars a night.


Hers the thing, rack rate at Pop is like $183 max. There is no way discounts or not to get a 1 bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge for that a night. So some ppl are going to get significant upgrades. I think ppl who are talking about this hypothetically would feel differently t if they paid significantly more & other ppl just got it for free.


----------



## SJMajor67

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267497338123272195


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought the players had to vote after?


I would think so too, but I couldn't find any articles that said that.  It seems like it's pretty much a done deal no matter who has to vote on it.


----------



## stephk1981

andyman8 said:


> Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.
> 
> Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:
> 
> Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
> Everyone will be seated
> Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
> CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
> Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
> It seems each of the parks is devising their own strategies as to where these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.


Masks in parks and at resorts for 2 and over, but have they stated if they are required on walking paths. I am wondering specifically about the walkway from BWV to HS. Or would I be able to take it off of my 2 year old once we left the resort area, her sit in the stroller on the path, then put it back on before nearing the park?


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> I would think so too, but I couldn't find any articles that said that.  It seems like it's pretty much a done deal no matter who has to vote on it.



I've seen nothing on a players vote.  Sounds like the commissioner is keeping the union in the loop so presumably they are on board


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyWishes14 said:


> No, you did not always post it was "subject to change".  And it is still a fact that things I've been told by DSM's do not come to fruition.  Nobody ever questioned that people may be moved.  Chapek himself stated that some resorts will not open to media outlets (official source!).  That is not what you stated.  You stated everyone is being moved to DVC resorts, end stop. To quote you, "*I wouldn’t exactly call it speculation.* This is what they were told from their regional office..and advised .to inform clients with *WDW reservations at values and moderates they will be moved to DVC resorts but no choice as to where,
> 
> So, as of yesterday, that is the plan that was shared with them as TAs.* Disney will be doing it automatically and letting guests know its been changed,
> 
> They just were not yet given a date as to which reservations it will apply to."
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512
> Your story keeps changing.  Stating rumors as facts is not helpful to anyone right now.


 
I will agree to disagree with you about my attempt to update the way I shared thing when I realized that maybe I didn’t do the best job.

And with that, I am not gong to be posting regarding it.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> I never even knew this was a thing...that people thought they’d only be surrounded by their own “ kind” by booking at a more expensive resort. How do they stand going into the parks? Last I checked we weren’t separated by class there.


Ohhhhh, imagine if they sorted us by nationality. Those poor English people surrounded by Scottish, Northern Irish and Welsh people. Maybe add in some Channel Islanders to lift the baseline.

PS. This is not even a RUMOUR!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyWishes14 said:


> When people state rumors as facts, it's disconcerting:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512


It WAS a fact. It's a fact for the operations of that agency and it's clients and it's subject to change. It may not be a fact that applies to you, it may be a fact that annoys people, but it was not a rumor. The poster did nothing wrong, was kind to bring it to our attention and should not be falsely accused of posting rumors.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I think the writing has been on the wall that they're using Coronado Springs for quite a while.



I’ve thought so too ever since there was suddenly no availability weeks ago. I just don’t think they’re going to make any kind of official announcements.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

KrissyD715 said:


> I find it sad that people are getting worked up about certain people possibly receiving pixie dust in the form of a room upgrade when:
> 1. it hasn't even happened yet
> 2. there is no guarantee it will happen
> 3. if it does happen it costs you nothing
> 4. you probably wouldn't mind if you were the one receiving the pixie dust
> Disney is the happiest place on earth, right? Or at least it's supposed to be? With everything going on, the more magic they can spread around, the better off we are.


 Bravo


----------



## Eric Smith

DisneyWishes14 said:


> When people state rumors as facts, it's disconcerting:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/page-2#post-61950512


What do you take issue with there.  I have no doubt that what is in that post actually happened.  You need to calm down.

Obviously, nothing is official until either it happens or Disney makes an announcement, but a lot of the rumors that have shown up on this thread have turned out to be at least somewhat true.  If you only want facts, stick to the news thread that rteetz is maintainng.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SJMajor67 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267497338123272195


I want to be all "ohhh... only moved the reservation acceptance date by 2 weeks this time!"... but the other part of me thinks it's been what 2 weeks since the last time they moved it so it might mean squat.


----------



## 20yBWDW

I typically stay value, stayed moderate once. My upcoming trip, I went ahead and booked deluxe for the one-time experience. I get the feeling of "ugh, I could have stuck with value and still had that experience." But it was a fleeting petty/jealous feeling. The reality is we all want Disney to survive this. We want our future trips to be like our past trips, though it may take some time to get there. Getting hung up on one family getting one single experience at reduced cost that helps to take away the sting (for them) of what they are missing out on---it is so pointless in the grand scheme of things. It is not going to affect your trip. You're not losing anything of yours. You can talk about exclusivity, but the area is not going to be any more crowded than a typical trip. If your fear is the riffraff that can't afford deluxe being in your midst, well, I can't help you there. We exist on two different planes morally and possibly socioeconomically. But if you loved Disney enough to buy in, and have had multiple trips enjoying your "exclusivity," can't you just accept that right now, they are in survival mode, and their ability to manage that serves all in the end?


----------



## LSUmiss

Arguetafamily said:


> Not sure what you are asking.
> Points are bought per contract, we can bank, use, or borrow said points. We can use them for as many or as little vacations per year we want with the points purchased. Each room/dvc resort has a different point usage attached, per night, per season.


Im talking about the first part of it. Was it saying that nothing can be booked the rest of the year. Not DVC.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> I’ve thought so too ever since there was suddenly no availability weeks ago. I just don’t think they’re going to make any kind of official announcements.



Agreed.  All the publicity will just say "going to be at walt disney world complex"


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Hers the thing, rack rate at Pop is like $183 max. There is no way discounts or not to get a 1 bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge for that a night. So some ppl are going to get significant upgrades. I think ppl who are talking about this hypothetically would feel differently t if they paid significantly more & other ppl just got it for free.


I have a reservation at AKL in September.  I don't care if someone gets upgraded from Pop Century to AKL when I am there.  It doesn't affect me or my vacation.


----------



## Eric Smith

SJMajor67 said:


>


Maybe that rumor that Disney wanted to open WDW and Disneyland at the same time is turning out to be true.


----------



## gottalovepluto

20yBWDW said:


> ...We want our future trips to be like our past trips...


Speak for yourself, I'm hoping 60 day ADRs at WDW are here to stay!!

...yeah, yeah. I know they aren't. But I can dream!


----------



## amelia18

LSUmiss said:


> Hers the thing, rack rate at Pop is like $183 max. There is no way discounts or not to get a 1 bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge for that a night. So some ppl are going to get significant upgrades. I think ppl who are talking about this hypothetically would feel differently t if they paid significantly more & other ppl just got it for free.



I'm staying at the Poly in December without a discount, as a YOLO because my DLR trip got cancelled for May and I got money back I didn't expect to have. If someone gets upgraded from ASM to the Poly next door to me while I'm there, great for them, no matter what the reason. It makes no difference to me and I'd have no way of knowing unless they literally said it to my face


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.
> 
> Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:
> 
> Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
> Everyone will be seated
> Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
> CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
> Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
> It seems each of the parks is devising their own strategies as to where these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.



Thanks for sharing. I love getting info  I’ll be at VGF on July 3rd and this helps as we were just talking this morning about these things!!!!!

God I need to be at the world!!!

ETA. Removed potential snarky comment


----------



## 20yBWDW

gottalovepluto said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm hoping 60 day ADRs at WDW are here to stay!!
> 
> ...yeah, yeah. I know they aren't. But I can dream!



Ha! So maybe not ex_actly _like past trips. But certainly back to the "full Disney experience."


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm hoping 60 day ADRs at WDW are here to stay!!
> 
> ...yeah, yeah. I know they aren't. But I can dream!


If anything stays permanent for this, I really hope it is the 60 day ADR window.  I feel like there are a lot of reservations being grabbed at 180 days that don't end up getting kept.   I think the 180 day requirement adds a lot of chaos to the mix where people end up needing to use the Touring Plans reservation finder or something like it just to grab the harder to get reservations.  

I realize WDW will never be like Disneyland but it is really nice to make reservations a week or two before your trip and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> Im talking about the first part of it. Was it saying that nothing can be booked the rest of the year. Not DVC.



Oh, no not that I know. I believe they only stopped resort reservations on the Disney website until they get through all existing reservations. I do know you can book through some third parties, such as UT.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do you know what some DVC members pay broken down per night? Particularly people who bought in years ago? It’s in that same ballpark especially given the high rack rates at even the values these days. And someone who has a 30-40% off discount is paying hundreds less per night than rack rate at deluxe resorts.
> 
> All anyone is going to do giving this headspace is ruin their own fun.


They pay annual dues & paid a lot of money upfront to buy in which is part of the appeal. They weren’t given it for free.


----------



## Eric Smith

Sandisw said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love getting info before we get if officially! I’ll be at VGF on July 3rd and this helps as we were just talking this morning about these things!!!!!
> 
> God I need to be at the world!!!


If not for a 14 day stay at home rule at my wife's work, we probably would have grabbed a DVC reservation for a few days in late June.  We really just need to get away.


----------



## Anthony Vito

SarahC97 said:


> Yeah, that might be the case. My reservation hasn't been changed yet, but I noticed that's it's noted as a hotel package on the reservations that have been changed and that could complicate the situation. No harm in trying. If I can't get rid of the tickets I'll use the tickets in some way at a later date, but it would be nice to get rid of them now.


Yeah - we're undecided on whether we'd get rid of them, since we don't know if we'd renew our passes or not.  Originally we were going to since we're going again the week after Thanksgiving, but now our passes may be good through then.  I want to figure out the options though to be able to do the math in making the decision of whether to drop the tickets and save the money or not.


DisneyWishes14 said:


> When the reservation system opens back up and you call to inquire about this, ask the CM if they can take the tickets off and make your reservation a "basic package" which is, essentially, a room-only reservation under package terms and conditions.  It's a work-around so you don't have to cancel a package and re-book a room-only.  If the CM doesn't know how to do this, ask to speak with someone in Guest Services.  I don't know if they will allow you to take the tickets off and retain your discount, but it's worth a try.  I really do hope Disney is flexible with guests who find themselves in this circumstance.


Thank you for that!! I didn't know that was possible and this is REALLY helpful. (Hey, we'd still get luggage tags that way too!)


Dis5150 said:


> thank you for sharing that! My trip is right before they open (6/26-7/3) so I don't have an actual reservation that they can change. We are hoping to reschedule for September.
> I do think it is interesting that they (in your Disney email) list park hoppers when there have been rumors of no more hoppers? Probably means nothing but still interesting.


Although I immediately noticed that and took note of it, I didn't point it out since I agree that it probably means nothing at this point since we had the hoppers to begin with (had to for the Free Dining).


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

stephk1981 said:


> Masks in parks and at resorts for 2 and over, but have they stated if they are required on walking paths. I am wondering specifically about the walkway from BWV to HS. Or would I be able to take it off of my 2 year old once we left the resort area, her sit in the stroller on the path, then put it back on before nearing the park?


I read it as you have to wear face coverings on Disney property unless swimming or eating.   The walking path is still considered 'Walt Disney World Resort':

All Guests ages 2 and up—along with Cast Members—are required to wear face coverings when visiting Walt Disney World Resort. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.


----------



## BrianR

DGsAtBLT said:


> Next time someone talks about CMs thinking certain categories of guests are full of entitled people I want everyone to remember this part of the thread.



I don't think you want to go down the road of labeling "categories" of people.  Some individuals think spending $6 on a Mickey Bar entitles them to an everlasting non-melted bar, but I wouldn't put all ice cream lovers into a group that way.


----------



## cakebaker

SJMajor67 said:


>


 Thanks for the update. Makes me a bit sad, I’ve turned my hopes west for a Disney fix. I think they’ll be able to open much easier. Only 2 parks and 3 resorts. And the GC is just amazing! I know that CA is more in the camp of not rushing openings and honestly, I think the local crowd will be more accepting of safety policies, so it may be more my cup of tea these days.

We wouldn’t be going until October or Christmas, so hopefully things will improve. But it’s like pulling teeth to get info about on the ground conditions. The DLR board seems much more relaxed, a kind of it’ll happen when it happens vibe. NO  wild rumors much over there to hang my hopes on!


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> I don't see why all of SWGE would be at risk. Falcon is no different than many other attractions. They likely won't combine parties in a cabin for that. So if you are a party of 2 you get the whole cabin.
> 
> The rest of the land is pretty expansive.



Ohh - Can I have DW bring a Chewie mask?  Somehow I have a bad feeling about that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> They pay annual dues & paid a lot of money upfront to buy in which is part of the appeal. They weren’t given it for free.



Yes of course. But broken down per night over the course of the entire contract it doesn’t differ that much. This is the reason the math appeals to so many. Anyone upgraded from a different resort to yours isn’t getting it for free either, they paid whatever they paid at that resort.

If you paid rack rate at a DVC resort it’s safe to assume a whole lot of people staying there are paying less than you. That’s something to accept whether or not Disney upgrades a single person.


----------



## jcf8037

With all the DVC talk, surprised nobody mentioned what seems obvious. Filling the 70% of undeclared riviera rooms with people moved from values and moderates is a bigger sales pitch than they could dream of at a time when selling DVC is about to get more difficult. That’s hundreds of possible DVC owners getting an extended tour by staying there for a few nights. That’s how I assume much of this possible “dvc upgrade” is going to shake out, not that they’ll fill in at random villas around the property.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Debating if this is worth a call to Disney or not - AFAIK, AP’s that expired during the shutdown will still be extended, right?  Just for a shorter amount of time (the days left on your pass) vs the full shutdown time?  I’m about to move my flights to July (booked Pop July 17-21) and my husband is like “What if they don’t extend your pass or open as planned?”.  I feel like the opening should happen as scheduled & they haven’t given any official word that my pass wouldn’t be extended, but just asking in case I’ve missed something.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Debating if this is worth a call to Disney or not - AFAIK, AP’s that expired during the shutdown will still be extended, right?  Just for a shorter amount of time (the days left on your pass) vs the full shutdown time?  I’m about to move my flights to July (booked Pop July 17-21) and my husband is like “What if they don’t extend your pass or open as planned?”.  I feel like the opening should happen as scheduled & they haven’t given any official word that my pass wouldn’t be extended, but just asking in case I’ve missed something.


I read that they will be extending the dates, but if you have blockout dates on your AP, those dates are still not valid for entry (if that makes sense).  That was posted by Yullin elsewhere.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

andyman8 said:


> Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.
> 
> Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:
> 
> Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
> Everyone will be seated
> Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
> CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
> Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
> It seems each of the parks is devising their own strategies as to where these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.



I am getting giddy with the thought of there now being a “time-out” at Disney. As a parent this maybe the best thing to come out this hot mess. Bring my kids there to see all the other naughty people.

I’m chuckling like a Disney Villain right now


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I read that they will be extending the dates, but if you have blockout dates on your AP, those dates are still not valid for entry (if that makes sense).  That was posted by Yullin elsewhere.


No blockout dates for me, I have the platinum/regular AP.  I was just worried because their emails say “active” passes, which mine was but isn’t anymore. :/


----------



## 570traveler

LSUmiss said:


> Hers the thing, rack rate at Pop is like $183 max. There is no way discounts or not to get a 1 bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge for that a night. So some ppl are going to get significant upgrades. I think ppl who are talking about this hypothetically would feel differently t if they paid significantly more & other ppl just got it for free.




Rack rate at Pop can be much more than that now with the addition of the skyliner. I’m paying $249 a night for a standard room at Pop in November. In July $192 with Sun and Fun and $194 & $222 in August (sun and fun).


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am getting giddy with the thought of there now being a “time-out” at Disney. As a parent this maybe the best thing to come out this hot mess. Bring my kids there to see all the other naughty people.
> 
> I’m chuckling like a Disney Villain right now


 Leave it to a Disney to find a cute little name for it. Sounds a lot less ominous that that’s it, you’re going to jail.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> If anything stays permanent for this, I really hope it is the 60 day ADR window.  I feel like there are a lot of reservations being grabbed at 180 days that don't end up getting kept.   I think the 180 day requirement adds a lot of chaos to the mix where people end up needing to use the Touring Plans reservation finder or something like it just to grab the harder to get reservations.
> 
> I realize WDW will never be like Disneyland but it is really nice to make reservations a week or two before your trip and not have to worry about it.


I would love a 60 day ADR window but wouldn't want it to be the same day as FPs.  That would be a stressful morning!  Something like 60 day ADR and 45 day FP would be great.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## WonderlandisReality

cakebaker said:


> Leave it to a Disney to find a cute little name for it. Sounds a lot less ominous that that’s it, you’re going to jail.



I am going to have some serious schadenfreude if I see someone getting sent to mask time out. And I will disappointed if I don’t see it happen at least once. Add this to my MDE plans please


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Debating if this is worth a call to Disney or not - AFAIK, AP’s that expired during the shutdown will still be extended, right?  Just for a shorter amount of time (the days left on your pass) vs the full shutdown time?  I’m about to move my flights to July (booked Pop July 17-21) and my husband is like “What if they don’t extend your pass or open as planned?”.  I feel like the opening should happen as scheduled & they haven’t given any official word that my pass wouldn’t be extended, but just asking in case I’ve missed something.


Not worth a call. Phone CMs have told people conflicting information and therefore they can't be trusted on the topic. They have told people the AP isn't active anymore so it won't be extended and they have told people they will have the extension option. I have an email to Passholder Services because I want a straight answer in writing. I would suggest anyone else wondering do the same.


----------



## yulilin3

shameless plug and ot, sorry Ryan. But on the Dis Unplugged Pete just announced our brand new Spanish speaking website and youtube channel. If you have family or friends that would rather plan in Spanish send them our way. We are very excited to help the Spanish speaking Dis community
https://sidisney.com/https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDJWY5ykXk96T7UPmEI-IVg


----------



## Vern60

jcf8037 said:


> With all the DVC talk, surprised nobody mentioned what seems obvious. Filling the 70% of undeclared riviera rooms with people moved from values and moderates is a bigger sales pitch than they could dream of at a time when selling DVC is about to get more difficult. That’s hundreds of possible DVC owners getting an extended tour by staying there for a few nights. That’s how I assume much of this possible “dvc upgrade” is going to shake out, not that they’ll fill in at random villas around the property.


A similar line of thinking I've always had is I've often wondered if people are sometimes upgraded to a deluxe just so they can experience it in the hopes they might return as deluxe guests.


----------



## yulilin3

Local362 (attractions union) meeting is going on now
They have CM being recalled "as early as June 14 recall positions to be done by June 28".
so strap in folks, it's still a while


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> Not worth a call. Phone CMs have told people conflicting information and therefore they can't be trusted on the topic. They have told people the AP isn't active anymore so it won't be extended and they have told people they will have the extension option. I have an email to Passholder Services because I want a straight answer in writing. I would suggest anyone else wondering do the same.


Just sent an email, thanks!  I hope they answer me.  I basically was like, I don't need to know how long it'll be extended to, I know I'll have to make the park reservation thing, I just want to make sure I'll have theme park admission for my July 17-21 reservation before I make any other arrangements to be there.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## tbrown6791

For those who have visited D Springs, did they have any flower and garden festival merchandise in WOD or the Marketplace? Or do you think they will only be selling the merch in Epcot when it reopens? I was wondering if the Dooney is available at least.


----------



## cakebaker

I finally agree with the Dis team on something. Disney has overbooked and is actively trying to get guests to cancel. That’s the consequences of allowing people to book when they didn’t believe they’d be open. I think they thought when they did open, they’d be able to allow more capacity.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I finally agree with the Dis team on something. Disney has overbooked and is actively trying to get guests to cancel. That’s the consequences of allowing people to book when they didn’t believe they’d be open. I think they thought when they did open, they’d be able to allow more capacity.


Ehhh. Indications are they are able to allow more capacity, they are choosing not to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Local362 (attractions union) meeting is going on now
> They have CM being recalled "as early as June 14 recall positions to be done by June 28".
> so strap in folks, it's still a while


Looks like AP previews will be first full week of July then...


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> I finally agree with the Dis team on something. Disney has overbooked and is actively trying to get guests to cancel. *That’s the consequences of allowing people to book when they didn’t believe they’d be open. *I think they thought when they did open, they’d be able to allow more capacity.



What are do you mean? I'm sure most of those booked have been booked way before Covid happened, when there were no capacity restrictions. 
Not everything is a devious plan.


----------



## tinkerhon

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think we’ll have a list of what attractions will be closed until the parks are actually open. I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s a fluid situation and different rides are open on different days. Disney doesn’t need to announce anything at all for a month at this point since they’re still not opening for over a month.



Understood, but jmho - makes it pretty difficult to decide on a park to go to if you don't know what rides attractions are open - my guess is that they would at least try to stick with some sort of schedule where ppl know what to expect on a given day regarding attractions/rides being opened or closed


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> I finally agree with the Dis team on something. Disney has overbooked and is actively trying to get guests to cancel. That’s the consequences of allowing people to book when they didn’t believe they’d be open. I think they thought when they did open, they’d be able to allow more capacity.


People were going to cancel no matter what. Some aren’t willing to travel yet. Some also don’t want a lesser experience. Disney according to some had plans to open even later which may have allowed more capacity. I don’t see this as a bad thing either. They could’ve canceled all cash room reservations too and totally wipe the slate clean.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

To answer my own question (halfway), here is the answer I received from Disney (bold is mine):

"Annual passes that were paid in full at the time of purchase are going to be extended out by the length of time that the closure period meant you weren't able to visit (in your case, March 16th to May 10th), once the parks reopen. *We currently don't know when exactly admission will resume for annual passholders who expired during the closure period.* For example, everyone who has an extension due may begin that extension on July 11th, or they may be staggered - we do not have that information yet. I bring it up just to highlight the fact that it has not been announced for sure that it will begin on July 11th!"

Me: 
Okay, so we may not be "active" when the parks first reopen, but the specifics haven't been decided yet?

Them: "That is correct! Your extension very well may begin the day the Theme Parks begin to reopen on July 11th, because it hasn't been established that it won't be, it just hasn't been established that it will be, either! I don't mean to sound daunting, but just want to highlight that there has not been a decision made either way."


----------



## magickingdomprincess

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just sent an email, thanks!  I hope they answer me.  I basically was like, I don't need to know how long it'll be extended to, I know I'll have to make the park reservation thing, I just want to make sure I'll have theme park admission for my July 17-21 reservation before I make any other arrangements to be there.  Fingers crossed!



Would you mind posting the email address?  I think I'll do the same.  Our AP's would have expired in the next few days, and I rescheduled a trip for the end of June.


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> Did universal post a list of what all would be open and closed?


I honestly don't know -


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Local362 (attractions union) meeting is going on now
> They have CM being recalled "as early as June 14 recall positions to be done by June 28".
> so strap in folks, it's still a while



Thanks and it make me think the AP preview mentioned in the email seems more likely that will occur early July.  I’m there 3rd to 6th. I can have hope!


----------



## Noah_t

I cant believe how many people have issues with people being upgraded.   I even spent a stupid amount of money on DVC and really dont have any issues with this policy.  In fact I like the idea that unused rooms are rented out to help lower our maintenance fees. 

“The only time you look in your neighbor's bowl is to make sure that they have enough. You don't look in your neighbor's bowl to see if you have as much as them.”

PS  Please dont judge me on who is credited for this quote.


----------



## SarahC97

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just sent an email, thanks!  I hope they answer me.  I basically was like, I don't need to know how long it'll be extended to, I know I'll have to make the park reservation thing, I just want to make sure I'll have theme park admission for my July 17-21 reservation before I make any other arrangements to be there.  Fingers crossed!


Please let us know what you hear back. I too have an AP that expires on 7/08 and I want to be able to use it for our July trip. It seemed to me that the pass would be extended, as it was going to allow me to make 60-day fastpasses after my pass was technically set to expire, but I'm nervous that switching over to a new system is going to mess stuff up.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

MusicalAstronaut said:


> To answer my own question (halfway), here is the answer I received from Disney (bold is mine):
> 
> "Annual passes that were paid in full at the time of purchase are going to be extended out by the length of time that the closure period meant you weren't able to visit (in your case, March 16th to May 10th), once the parks reopen. *We currently don't know when exactly admission will resume for annual passholders who expired during the closure period.* For example, everyone who has an extension due may begin that extension on July 11th, or they may be staggered - we do not have that information yet. I bring it up just to highlight the fact that it has not been announced for sure that it will begin on July 11th!"
> 
> Me:
> Okay, so we may not be "active" when the parks first reopen, but the specifics haven't been decided yet?
> 
> Them: "That is correct! Your extension very well may begin the day the Theme Parks begin to reopen on July 11th, because it hasn't been established that it won't be, it just hasn't been established that it will be, either! I don't mean to sound daunting, but just want to highlight that there has not been a decision made either way."



This is confusing.  I just want reassurance that I'll be considered to have valid admission when it comes time to make park reservations.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Are there rumors as to when the park reservations will open?


----------



## gottalovepluto

magickingdomprincess said:


> This is confusing.  I just want reassurance that I'll be considered to have valid admission when it comes time to make park reservations.


It's a BS answer as they don't have an answer yet. Ridiculous.


----------



## skeeter31

magickingdomprincess said:


> Are there rumors as to when the park reservations will open?


Nope. Not yet. You can always check the stickied news thread at the top of the page for actual news.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Ehhh. Indications are they are able to allow more capacity, they are choosing not to.


I meant overbooked for the reduced park capacity. No one is suggesting the resorts are anywhere near full.


----------



## SarahC97

magickingdomprincess said:


> This is confusing.  I just want reassurance that I'll be considered to have valid admission when it comes time to make park reservations.


That is confusing. Everything I've gotten from Passholder Services seems to indicate that the number of days the parks are closed will be added to my expiration before the parks open. I'll be very upset if I can't use my Platinum AP for my end of July trip when it expired on July 8.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

magickingdomprincess said:


> This is confusing.  I just want reassurance that I'll be considered to have valid admission when it comes time to make park reservations.


I'm bummed by their answer for sure.  I have a hotel reservation, and I also just want to know that I have valid park admission.  It didn't occur to me that they might stagger which passholders are allowed into the parks first (and if they are doing that, they should tell those of use who have hotel reservations as soon as they decide).  I guess I'll move my flight and hope for the best....or at worst I'll be going to Sea World or Universal instead, I guess.


----------



## Krandor

magickingdomprincess said:


> This is confusing.  I just want reassurance that I'll be considered to have valid admission when it comes time to make park reservations.



That is a long way to say we don't know.    But seiously if somebody has an AP and has a room booked you would think they would be able to make a reservation.


----------



## jenjersnap

You know, I think that is really, really smart. I just wish, as a DVC owner, I could book the Riviera and be given the full sales pitch experience too.  There is only one night available our dates or I would book there.

I have zero animosity toward guests being moved to fill in available rooms, DVC or not. If it helps open up amenities, I benefit too. 



jcf8037 said:


> With all the DVC talk, surprised nobody mentioned what seems obvious. Filling the 70% of undeclared riviera rooms with people moved from values and moderates is a bigger sales pitch than they could dream of at a time when selling DVC is about to get more difficult. That’s hundreds of possible DVC owners getting an extended tour by staying there for a few nights. That’s how I assume much of this possible “dvc upgrade” is going to shake out, not that they’ll fill in at random villas around the property.


----------



## tinkerhon

westie55 said:


> It is late but they probably won't know until then when staffing is determined etc.  For this very reason, I am not taking my July 23 trip.  I am not comfortable waiting so long and rolling the dice on an experience every one knows little about and hasn't seen in action.  I booked a backup trip in late August and will do that IF reports upon opening sound like something my family can deal with.



Same ! Ironic thing that happened with our trip, due to all of the uncertainty and restrictions, was that months ago our biggest concern ( regarding keeping or cancelling our July 14 trip) was wearing masks ! That actually ended up towards the bottom of the pecking order !


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Ehhh. Indications are they are able to allow more capacity, they are choosing not to.


I think it’s that they didn’t plan to open as early & were going to continue to use guests money interest free & play the rolling cancellation game. And then when they did open, much later, they were expecting to be more comfortable with a higher capacity.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Krandor said:


> That is a long way to say we don't know.    But seiously if somebody has an AP and has a room booked you would think they would be able to make a reservation.



I would think so too, but lately I'm questioning Disney's willingness to do right by customers.  That and even if they say we're supposed to, who knows if the IT system will support it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> I meant overbooked for the reduced park capacity. No one is suggesting the resorts are anywhere near full.


I get it. I’m saying they are setting their park capacities lower than regulations demand so it makes their park capacity their choice and not a surprise number at this point, or even a few weeks ago, to them.


----------



## skeeter31

SarahC97 said:


> That is confusing. Everything I've gotten from Passholder Services seems to indicate that the number of days the parks are closed will be added to my expiration before the parks open. I'll be very upset if I can't use my Platinum AP for my end of July trip when it expired on July 8.


You should be fine. You’ll accrue days to your pass for the period from March through when they open the parks and that will be added to your pass to extend the expiration.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I get it. I’m saying they are setting their park capacities lower than regulations demand so it makes their park capacity their choice and not a surprise number at this point, or even a few weeks ago, to them.



Clearly, we don’t agree. Time will tell if offsite APs can’t get in or worse yet, if Disney has to cancel guests themselves or warn them they may not get in if they come. We’ll know soon enough.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> I think it’s that they didn’t plan to open as early & were going to continue to use guests money interest free & play the rolling cancellation game. And then when they did open, much later, they were expecting to be more comfortable with a higher capacity.


 I think we share the same brain, and that should scare the heck out of you!


----------



## shoegal9

BrianR said:


> Did anybody have a Wine Bar George reservation cancelled yet?  They're still deleting ADRs and I have an Akershus, a Hacienda San Angel, a Garden Grill, and this Wine Bar George res still in the system, and I know the first three are toast.  It's just an interesting thing to watch since it's possibly a "third party".



I went to Open Table and re-booked my reservations for Boathouse, Wine Bar George, Raglan Road and Morimoto. Just an idea if you really to secure something.


----------



## cakebaker

Random thought...It just occurred to me, I have a pocket full of anytime FP’s in an email sent to me from a major screw up on our last trip. I was supposed to redeem them at guest services on our next trip. 

Anyone want to buy a few? I’ll sell ‘em real cheap!


----------



## Chumpieboy

chicagoshannon said:


> Stopped reading after it claimed they wouldn't even get to 75% til 2022.  Just false.  Must be the same analyst that said they won't open until 2021.  Or  the same analyst that said 2 million people would die in the US from Covid.


Yeah.  No information in that article.  Just a rehash of what was previously announced and a guess from some stock guy.  Pure Clickbait.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Relaxation zones: facepalm!  Don't take your mask off outside where it is safe to do so but please take it off in this enclosed space: again facepalm!

Also the 20% capacity  or whatever low % Disney is going to do is self imposed.  They could do more they choose not to. 

I just hope the covid numbers continue to decrease like they  have been so this will all be behind us soon.


----------



## yulilin3

Just some info on Universal previews
M&G they have a specific marker where you can stand and get a pic. The TM will give a person 1 warning if they get close, if the guest gets close again the character has to be taken off stage
The character attendant cannot take a picture for you
TM were stopping guests that were walking and drinking and asked them to step to the side, finish drinking and put their mask back on


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Just some info on Universal previews
> M&G they have a specific marker where you can stand and get a pic. The TM will give a person 1 warning if they get close, if the guest gets close again the character has to be taken off stage
> The character attendant cannot take a picture for you
> TM were stopping guests that were walking and drinking and asked them to step to the side, finish drinking and put their mask back on


are some meets happening  ground level?


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> are some meets happening  ground level?


all characters have a barrier or a line and then some are higher up


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> Relaxation zones: facepalm!  Don't take your mask off outside where it is safe to do so but please take it off in this enclosed space: again facepalm!
> 
> Also the 20% capacity  or whatever low % Disney is going to do is self imposed.  They could do more they choose not to.
> 
> I just hope the covid numbers continue to decrease like they  have been so this will all be behind us soon.


That’s how I feel. It’s like ppl have lost all semblance of common sense. And you don’t need these areas if you don’t make ppl walk around outside with masks! Require them in all indoor locations & queue lines & let if be.


----------



## LSUmiss

Finally got a cancellation email. It was just about dining, but at least I’m getting their emails.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> Finally got a cancellation email. It was just about dining, but at least I’m getting their emails.


All my dining cancellations emails are coming through now too.


----------



## gatechfan99

andyman8 said:


> Hey I heard from a friend in MK park ops something very interesting about the "Relaxation Zones." I want to preface by saying that masks are required for guests ages 2 and up, and discussing how to circumvent them is against this forum's rules. Additionally, there are other threads dedicated specifically to that discussion/debate, so please do not use this as a post to start arguing about masks in this thread.
> 
> Think of these "Relaxation Zones" more like the "D Zones" they tried with New Fantasyland and less like DSAs. These are spots not just to potentially take a break from your mask but also to give folks who may be dehydrated or overwhelmed by the heat a place to sit and relax. They are going to be spaced and operated much like dining venues/lounges (people in seats, chairs, tables with only their parties, and not standing around, ample spacing between each party, etc...). There may be some water available there as well. The two areas he said they were considering were the Tomorrowland Terrace area (since this area won't really have a use without HEA) and the Diamond Horseshoe (yep, they're going to do it indoors, but they seem to think it's safe if they space it like a restaurant and keep the doors open). They're still looking for one more spot in MK (potentially the old D Zone in Storybook Circus maybe?). Here are a few things he mentioned:
> 
> Ample and enforced spacing/social distancing
> Everyone will be seated
> Entry will likely be controlled (capacity is reached, etc...)
> CMs ensuring every guest who leaves is wearing a mask
> Guests having "difficulty" complying with the requirement will be sent here
> It seems each of the parks is devising their own strategies as to where these would be best placed and operated, but everything is still in flux, so this may or may not reflect what we actually see on July 11.



So this makes me think about if our usual strategy will be disallowed in some way. Usually in the summer, when we're all getting overheated, we'll get a water or maybe an ice cream and go in to some QS place like Pinocchio's or Cosmic Rays or Sunshine Seasons and get a table by ourself well in the back and cool off for an hour or so and snack. We don't do it when it's busy and take a table from someone who needs it, usually like 3:00 in the afternoon or so. However, if they have these relaxation zones already set up, I wonder if they're only going to allow those as the place and not let anybody sit in a QS unless they've ordered from the counter. Of course, if you come in and do Mobile Order, that's the way you'd do it anyway, so that would be really hard to enforce? I don't know, just seems like they could try to discourage people from sitting in the restaurants for a long time as their "mask break" if they have these other zones ready.


----------



## 2letterwords

LSUmiss said:


> Finally got a cancellation email. It was just about dining, but at least I’m getting their emails.



Same here.


----------



## stranger706

Anybody hear if annual pass holders can book onsite rooms for the preview dates?


----------



## JPM4

stranger706 said:


> Anybody hear if annual pass holders can book onsite rooms for the preview dates?


This is what I’m very curious about. I am hoping maybe unrealistically so that they would open up a couple resorts during the preview to help soft open those too.


----------



## JPM4

vinotinto said:


> All my dining cancellations emails are coming through now too.


Same here just got one for my topolino in November


----------



## Sre

MusicalAstronaut said:


> To answer my own question (halfway), here is the answer I received from Disney (bold is mine):
> 
> "Annual passes that were paid in full at the time of purchase are going to be extended out by the length of time that the closure period meant you weren't able to visit (in your case, March 16th to May 10th), once the parks reopen. *We currently don't know when exactly admission will resume for annual passholders who expired during the closure period.* For example, everyone who has an extension due may begin that extension on July 11th, or they may be staggered - we do not have that information yet. I bring it up just to highlight the fact that it has not been announced for sure that it will begin on July 11th!"
> 
> Me:
> Okay, so we may not be "active" when the parks first reopen, but the specifics haven't been decided yet?
> 
> Them: "That is correct! Your extension very well may begin the day the Theme Parks begin to reopen on July 11th, because it hasn't been established that it won't be, it just hasn't been established that it will be, either! I don't mean to sound daunting, but just want to highlight that there has not been a decision made either way."



Not going to lie, I'm going to be super upset if the DVC upgrade rumor is true, only to have the trip ruined because our AP's were not reactivated in time. (One expired Late March, the other expired May 25)


----------



## Pyotr

chicagoshannon said:


> *Relaxation zones: facepalm!  Don't take your mask off outside where it is safe to do so but please take it off in this enclosed space: again facepalm!*
> 
> Also the 20% capacity  or whatever low % Disney is going to do is self imposed.  They could do more they choose not to.
> 
> I just hope the covid numbers continue to decrease like they  have been so this will all be behind us soon.



Seriously! This makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## jenjersnap

It startled me that the dining cancelation emails have the same “Important Update to your Upcoming Reservation” subject line! I had a second of excitement which turned into “Oh that old  news”.


----------



## kverdon

Interesting, I just got a 2nd and different ADR Cancellation email.  As it is different that what has been previously posted, I'll include it here:


Hello Kevin,

As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. To manage capacity and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented period, at reopen we will be changing - and suspending - some dining and other experience bookings.

As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining reservations and experience bookings.

We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience. We look forward to welcoming you again soon.
​
Your Cancellation Confirmation Number is 501361180928
​
Reservation for 2 on 7/7/2020

Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' - Disney Springs

11:00 AM
​ 
Reservation Contact


----------



## Raggou

kverdon said:


> Interesting, I just got a 2nd and different ADR Cancellation email.  As it is different that what has been previously posted, I'll include it here:
> 
> 
> Hello Kevin,
> 
> As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. To manage capacity and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented period, at reopen we will be changing - and suspending - some dining and other experience bookings.
> 
> As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining reservations and experience bookings.
> 
> We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience. We look forward to welcoming you again soon.
> ​
> 
> Your Cancellation Confirmation Number is 501361180928
> ​
> 
> Reservation for 2 on 7/7/2020
> 
> Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' - Disney Springs
> 
> 11:00 AM
> ​
> 
> Reservation Contact



My reservations have dissapeared but no email yet


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think indoor mask relaxation zones make a lot of sense .

There isn’t really too much available completely outdoors (Tomorrowland Terrace is unique like that) to allow people to hang out and take a breather without a mask on in large numbers and with the ability to be a monitored area. Plus it’s HOT. The A/C is pretty important IMO. And I’m sure they will keep people distanced enough inside that it’s no different than taking your mask off to eat at a restaurant. 

So funny how the concern has been it’s too hot to wear masks in Florida, and now they’re giving you an indoor place to safely hang out without it and complaints there too.


----------



## tlmadden73

LSUmiss said:


> That’s how I feel. It’s like ppl have lost all semblance of common sense. And you don’t need these areas if you don’t make ppl walk around outside with masks! Require them in all indoor locations & queue lines & let if be.


I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks. 

If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.

How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think indoor mask relaxation zones make a lot of sense .
> 
> There isn’t really too much available completely outdoors (Tomorrowland Terrace is unique like that) to allow people to hang out and take a breather without a mask on in large numbers and with the ability to be a monitored area. Plus it’s HOT. The A/C is pretty important IMO. And I’m sure they will keep people distanced enough inside that it’s no different than taking your mask off to eat at a restaurant.
> 
> So funny how the concern has been it’s too hot to wear masks in Florida, and now they’re giving you an indoor place to safely hang out without it and complaints there too.



They gonna complain no matter what.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> Just some info on Universal previews
> M&G they have a specific marker where you can stand and get a pic. The TM will give a person 1 warning if they get close, if the guest gets close again the character has to be taken off stage
> The character attendant cannot take a picture for you
> TM were stopping guests that were walking and drinking and asked them to step to the side, finish drinking and put their mask back on



thst last line would be horrible for Epcot World showcase.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?



Disney is not going to put their CM’s and their reputation on the line to let people do whatever the heck they want at their own risk because people don’t like masks and distancing.

It is what it is. There are lots of places you can go and take all the risks you want without being told what to do. Disney (and Universal) are not one of them for the time being.


----------



## CastAStone

shoegal9 said:


> I went to Open Table and re-booked my reservations for Boathouse, Wine Bar George, Raglan Road and Morimoto. Just an idea if you really to secure something.


For most (not all) of the Disney Springs restaurants, Open Table has a WAY better cancellation policy anyway. As an example, you can cancel Raglan Road until 3PM day of with no penalty through Open Table, but only until midnight the night before with Disney.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just called UT and confirmed that they stopped selling WDW tickets a couple of hours ago, so If you don't have tickets now, I don't know where you might be able to get them at this point!


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> thst last line would be horrible for Epcot World showcase.


Oh how ridiculous. This just keeps getting more & more absurd.


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think indoor mask relaxation zones make a lot of sense .
> 
> There isn’t really too much available completely outdoors (Tomorrowland Terrace is unique like that) to allow people to hang out and take a breather without a mask on in large numbers and with the ability to be a monitored area. Plus it’s HOT. The A/C is pretty important IMO. And I’m sure they will keep people distanced enough inside that it’s no different than taking your mask off to eat at a restaurant.
> 
> So funny how the concern has been it’s too hot to wear masks in Florida, and now they’re giving you an indoor place to safely hang out without it and complaints there too.


Just a "The Purge" building with no CMs (their exposure risk is why they're mandating masks, I'm sure) , where you can take your mask off, smoke, and walk around barefoot. 

I suggest they use the Disney Jr Dance Party building at DHS. Leave the music on.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just called UT and confirmed that they stopped selling WDW tickets a couple of hours ago, so If you don't have tickets now, I don't know where you might be able to get them at this point!


Park Savers still appears to have some inventory on their website, but I didn't try completing the purchase to see for sure.


----------



## crayon3448

yulilin3 said:


> Just some info on Universal previews
> M&G they have a specific marker where you can stand and get a pic. The TM will give a person 1 warning if they get close, if the guest gets close again the character has to be taken off stage
> The character attendant cannot take a picture for you
> TM were stopping guests that were walking and drinking and asked them to step to the side, finish drinking and put their mask back on



Hmm I wasn't thinking of this!  We weren't going to get photopass due to lack of M&Gs but I'm sure CMs and other visitors won't take any photos for us since no one wants to touch the phones or cameras of others. So if we want all of our family to be in a shot, we'll need to get it.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just called UT and confirmed that they stopped selling WDW tickets a couple of hours ago, so If you don't have tickets now, I don't know where you might be able to get them at this point!


PS you can see the list of sites that Touringplans trusts for 3rd party tickets whether you are a subscriber or not at https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator - some of these might have some for sale still.


----------



## Arguetafamily

CastAStone said:


> Park Savers still appears to have some inventory on their website, but I didn't try completing the purchase to see for sure.



We purchased 2 day park hoppers, hoping to do all four parks in those two days...I have been debating to just go ahead and buy 2 additional days just in case. I think I will do that now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Anna_Sh

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?


FYI, I plan to go to Disney, and I am absolutely NOT ok “with being potentially infected.”  If everyone wears their masks as Disney is requiring and practices social distancing, there should be very little risk.


----------



## Mal6586

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just called UT and confirmed that they stopped selling WDW tickets a couple of hours ago, so If you don't have tickets now, I don't know where you might be able to get them at this point!


I did see some of the 3-Day tickets at my local Kroger last week, so if you're really looking, maybe try your grocery stores. They've probably not been told to pull them.


----------



## courtney1188

I know many of us annual passholders who aren't sure we feel safe revisiting when they open, or have difficult logistics due to distance, have been wondering if we'll get any options beyond the partial refund or extension. Thought I would share the response I received today from guest services. No new info, but honest and gives a potential time frame of when to check back with them.

"You asked some great questions.  Currently, the honest answer is I don't know.  I do know our systems are not set up to freeze or put a hold on membership as of course, this has never happened before.  This are changing and updating regularly as you can imagine there is a lot of planning and developing safety protocols in alliance with the CDC, local and federal government. 

Any exceptions made would be on a case by case basis and not for everyone on social media.  A lot of them are correct, they have 2 options.  Our international Guests currently have the same options that are listed for everyone.  Answer for the travel band guests and international guests is something I have asked about and have been told This is new territory for people around the world and much is still unknown. We encourage our Annual Passholders to wait until we are closer to reopening the Parks as we will have more definitive information at that time.

Please visit Walt Disney World® Operations for the most up-to-date information available.

So I am going to ask that you give us a call back around the end of July.  Hopefully, we will have a lot more answers than we have now.

I do wish you a day of wonder and magic. "


----------



## tlmadden73

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is not going to put their CM’s and their reputation on the line to let people do whatever the heck they want at their own risk because people don’t like masks and distancing.
> 
> It is what it is. There are lots of places you can go and take all the risks you want without being told what to do. Disney (and Universal) are not one of them for the time being.


I get that .. I'm just saying that there is a point where the restrictions are so .. restricting that a business is making it way too inconvenient for guests to enjoy your product.  This is potentially okay in the short term, in the long-term these restrictions could be tarnishing the product you are trying to sell.

It'd be like going to the movies and they said "To prevent potential virus spread we are only showing 1/2 of the movie so you aren't in contact with other people for too long". Not many people will pay to go see a movie under those conditions even though it is "safer" .. so most theaters won't open until they can open "normally" just maybe at a reduced capacity.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think indoor mask relaxation zones make a lot of sense .
> 
> There isn’t really too much available completely outdoors (Tomorrowland Terrace is unique like that) to allow people to hang out and take a breather without a mask on in large numbers and with the ability to be a monitored area. Plus it’s HOT. The A/C is pretty important IMO. And I’m sure they will keep people distanced enough inside that it’s no different than taking your mask off to eat at a restaurant.
> 
> So funny how the concern has been it’s too hot to wear masks in Florida, and now they’re giving you an indoor place to safely hang out without it and complaints there too.


I love that there will possibly be an indoor A/C area to take off masks.  However, if it was about safety masks would be required indoors but not oudoors since it is extremely hard to  pass the virus in a wide open outdoor space.  That's all I'm going to say about M's I promise.


----------



## chicagoshannon

courtney1188 said:


> I know many of us annual passholders who aren't sure we feel safe revisiting when they open, or have difficult logistics due to distance, have been wondering if we'll get any options beyond the partial refund or extension. Thought I would share the response I received today from guest services. No new info, but honest and gives a potential time frame of when to check back with them.
> 
> "You asked some great questions.  Currently, the honest answer is I don't know.  I do know our systems are not set up to freeze or put a hold on membership as of course, this has never happened before.  This are changing and updating regularly as you can imagine there is a lot of planning and developing safety protocols in alliance with the CDC, local and federal government.
> 
> Any exceptions made would be on a case by case basis and not for everyone on social media.  A lot of them are correct, they have 2 options.  Our international Guests currently have the same options that are listed for everyone.  Answer for the travel band guests and international guests is something I have asked about and have been told This is new territory for people around the world and much is still unknown. We encourage our Annual Passholders to wait until we are closer to reopening the Parks as we will have more definitive information at that time.
> 
> Please visit Walt Disney World® Operations for the most up-to-date information available.
> 
> So I am going to ask that you give us a call back around the end of July.  Hopefully, we will have a lot more answers than we have now.
> 
> I do wish you a day of wonder and magic. "


That's great.  I'm thinking she meant call back at the end of June though maybe.  I would hope Disney would work with international passholders as it's not your fault that you're not allowed to travel out  of country.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.


----------



## bellanotte10

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.


Same.


----------



## Mal6586

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.


Same. I about had a heart attack thinking it was going to be an actual update.


----------



## Looper

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.


Same here! I was ready for some news!


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Oh how ridiculous. This just keeps getting more & more absurd.



I think it makes sense to do but would defnitiely change things in world showcase where I almost always have a drink in my hand.


----------



## dislee1164

jenjersnap said:


> It startled me that the dining cancelation emails have the same “Important Update to your Upcoming Reservation” subject line! I had a second of excitement which turned into “Oh that old  news”.



Same! I am an AP, and re-booked as a room-only reservation (since dining plans were cancelled) right when the conference call was happening last week. Now I am hearing that people with dining/ticket packages are getting their room change emails, but I haven't gotten mine yet. Nervous.....


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Mal6586 said:


> Same. I about had a heart attack thinking it was going to be an actual update.


Me too!  I was like "OMG here it is, I can make my park reservations!".  Don't scare me like that, Disney!


----------



## chicagoshannon

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.


I just got that too but my Star Wars ressies are still there.  Looks like they're indeed canceling experiences last.


----------



## mhautz

courtney1188 said:


> I know many of us annual passholders who aren't sure we feel safe revisiting when they open, or have difficult logistics due to distance, have been wondering if we'll get any options beyond the partial refund or extension. Thought I would share the response I received today from guest services. No new info, but honest and gives a potential time frame of when to check back with them.
> 
> "You asked some great questions.  Currently, the honest answer is I don't know.  I do know our systems are not set up to freeze or put a hold on membership as of course, this has never happened before.  This are changing and updating regularly as you can imagine there is a lot of planning and developing safety protocols in alliance with the CDC, local and federal government.
> 
> Any exceptions made would be on a case by case basis and not for everyone on social media.  A lot of them are correct, they have 2 options.  Our international Guests currently have the same options that are listed for everyone.  Answer for the travel band guests and international guests is something I have asked about and have been told This is new territory for people around the world and much is still unknown. We encourage our Annual Passholders to wait until we are closer to reopening the Parks as we will have more definitive information at that time.
> 
> Please visit Walt Disney World® Operations for the most up-to-date information available.
> 
> So I am going to ask that you give us a call back around the end of July.  Hopefully, we will have a lot more answers than we have now.
> 
> I do wish you a day of wonder and magic. "


I don't know how it'd work, but I'd be happy if Disney offered some sort of third option that didn't extend your AP, but provided you a set number of tickets that expire later (heck, use the 9/26/2021 date being used for other types of tickets) in lieu of a refund or extension.  Essentially, give me "one more trip" worth of tickets and I don't need a refund.  A lot of us bought our APs with a specific 12 month period in mind, and an extra four months does us no good if it's the wrong part of the year.


----------



## KBoopaloo

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?


As a person who has spent her entire career managing customer facing frontline teams, I can assure you that relying on people to follow some sort of unwritten rules on their own is a recipe for disaster.  I suspect that part of the reason Disney and Universal are coming out of the gate so strict and at the very cautious end of the spectrum is because they know that people will try to skirt the rules whatever they are and dealing with someone skirting what might seem like an extreme rule is probably a better outcome for them than being lax out of the gate and having people just do whatever the heck they want when they get into the parks.

Laying things out for people in stark, straightforward detail is the only way to set any parameters for how they expect guests to behave in the parks. They know people will not obey all the rules all the time because that is true any time no matter how lax the rules. All they have to do is read five minutes in this thread to know that. The rules are so strict in this scenario so that if someone breaks them, the outcome is still probably not too terrible for them from a public safety standpoint. And having it all outlined gives their CMs something concrete to point to when trying to enforce things.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

mhautz said:


> I don't know how it'd work, but I'd be happy if Disney offered some sort of third option that didn't extend your AP, but provided you a set number of tickets that expire later (heck, use the 9/26/2021 date being used for other types of tickets) in lieu of a refund or extension.  Essentially, give me "one more trip" worth of tickets and I don't need a refund.  A lot of us bought our APs with a specific 12 month period in mind, and an extra four months does us no good if it's the wrong part of the year.


I was thinking about this too.  I normally go in May (my birthday), a couple times in the fall for Food & Wine, Christmastime, and then I'll try to do a couple very quick weekends in the early spring.  I try to avoid June-August but I have gone before.  It's just so hot, even though it's not as crowded as it used to be.  Now this change is likely just extending my pass into the months I normally avoid....I wouldn't mind something like what you suggested.  I don't know how likely it is, but I kind of would love a "Hey, you get 50 days added on to your pass, choose a window of dates that you'll use it".  It might be better because instead of "forcing" us to use our remaining days in July & August, we could wait until park capacity is higher.  

Probably wouldn't happen, but I like the thought!


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> So funny how the concern has been it’s too hot to wear masks in Florida, and now they’re giving you an indoor place to safely hang out without it and complaints there too.



And yet Legoland and their policy regarding them started today and doesn't 100% align with Uni, Seaworld or WDW (of course the population scales are orders of magnitude, different).


----------



## Raggou

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Just got a notification from the Disney app, saying there was an update on my reservation & the reservation system.  However, it took me to the same Update on Operations page.  What a bummer.



Just got the same as well
Thought it was GO TIME!!@!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> Seriously! This makes absolutely no sense to me.


It hasn't made sense to me since I saw the rumor. It's even more absurd that they want on inside and there will supposedly be CM's in there?! *facepalm*


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> And yet Legoland and their policy regarding them started today and doesn't 100% align with Uni, Seaworld or WDW (of course the population scales are orders of magnitude, different).


Could still have been a union requirement for wdw, at this point we don't know.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hertamaniac said:


> And yet Legoland and their policy regarding them started today and doesn't 100% align with Uni, Seaworld or WDW (of course the population scales are orders of magnitude, different).


I think since the key demo for Legoland is the under 10 set they figured why even try.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> It hasn't made sense to me since I saw the rumor. It's even more absurd that they want on inside and there will supposedly be CM's in there?! *facepalm*



I can’t walk from the Wilderness Lodge to the boat dock or sit at the pool deck without a mask, but I can in an indoor location with other people at the Magic Kingdom. 

It’s an illusion of safety.


----------



## yulilin3

Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28

- All attractions H/H are being recalled
- recalled in seniority order by location
- In seniority order by park
- In seniority order global
- Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
- High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
- no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
- scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
- Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
- Possibly conducting another schedule bid
- will we be safe at work? Yes!
- Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
- Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
- Pay if you contract the virus
- Safety measures
- Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
- Social distancing
- Physical barriers (on and off stage)
- Masks are required
- Limited capacity
- No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device


----------



## 4forthemouse

kverdon said:


> Interesting, I just got a 2nd and different ADR Cancellation email.  As it is different that what has been previously posted, I'll include it here:
> 
> 
> Hello Kevin,
> 
> As we plan for the reopening of our Disney Resort hotels and Theme Parks, we are keeping the wellbeing of our Guests and Cast in mind. To manage capacity and foster physical distancing during this unprecedented period, at reopen we will be changing - and suspending - some dining and other experience bookings.
> 
> As a result of limited capacity, we have made the difficult decision to cancel existing dining reservations and experience bookings.
> 
> We’re putting a great deal of thought into helping you return to the magic and appreciate your patience. We look forward to welcoming you again soon.
> ​
> 
> Your Cancellation Confirmation Number is 501361180928
> ​
> 
> Reservation for 2 on 7/7/2020
> 
> Chef Art Smith's Homecomin' - Disney Springs
> 
> 11:00 AM
> ​
> 
> Reservation Contact


 I just got this too - looks like a lot of people did.  I did not get it for any of my other dining reservations during the mass cancellation. Like yours, mine was for a Disney Springs restaurant too, so wondering if that's why?

I still have never received notice that my June reservation is canceled, that anything out of the ordinary is going on with my July reservation... but apparently the cancellation of Morimoto Asia was important enough to notify me.
Makes no sense.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> I can’t walk from the Wilderness Lodge to the boat dock or sit at the pool deck without a mask, but I can in an indoor location with other people at the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> It’s an illusion of safety.



They’re obviously going to be controlling the people inside and keeping them apart just like any restaurant that is open.

Why is this so much more concerning than restaurants? We know they are going to be open in some fashion.


----------



## e_yerger

yulilin3 said:


> Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28
> 
> - All attractions H/H are being recalled
> - recalled in seniority order by location
> - In seniority order by park
> - In seniority order global
> - Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
> - High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
> - no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
> - scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
> - Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
> - Possibly conducting another schedule bid
> - will we be safe at work? Yes!
> - Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
> - Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
> - Pay if you contract the virus
> - Safety measures
> - Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
> - Social distancing
> - Physical barriers (on and off stage)
> - Masks are required
> - Limited capacity
> - No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device


Love to hear the measures to keep the CMs safe!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

My fireworks dessert party was just cancelled, as was my Trattoria.. the email for that one was different. It seems as though that one is not going to be reopening, as the language of the email sounded different than the "you will get to rebook your cancelled experiences first" language of my previous email.


----------



## xuxa777

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?



Probably better than a 50/50 chance it will happen just like that


----------



## hertamaniac

chicagoshannon said:


> I think since the key demo for Legoland is the under 10 set they figured why even try.



But even parents, etc. are excluded from having them as a requirement.


----------



## MrsBooch

Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> thst last line would be horrible for Epcot World showcase.


"You there! Stop! You MUST finish that margarita before you leave this spot!"   

This hasn't been their approach in DS so maybe they won't take it in the parks, but I'm finding this idea hilarious. Drinking zones! You can buy it but you gotta drink it before you leave the makeshift patio. Drinking Around The World is about to get legit organized if you can hit up booze patio after booze patio around Epcot instead of that walking while drinking nonsense...


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Do you maybe mean app notification?


----------



## rstevens333

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?



Yup. The link to no new news?


----------



## mhautz

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Yep, same old info.

Still don't think I've ever had an "important update" from Disney that wasn't something I've already known for days.


----------



## 4Spen

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Yes, I got it.


----------



## HorizonOne

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?



I did too but the message vanished when I opened the phone to read it.


----------



## cakebaker

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


 Yes, waste of time. Same old news.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> All attractions H/H are being recalled



Probably obvious, but what is H/H?


----------



## MrsBooch

HorizonOne said:


> I did too but the message vanished when I opened the phone to read it.



yes same - that's why i wanted to ask because with my current streak of luck of COURSE i would miss the text that reveals.....EVERYTHINGGGG


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Yes - thought we were going to have some new info, but looks like same stuff.  Several others here previously posted that they also got the text.  Wonder what Disney is doing to cause that??


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> Probably obvious, but what is H/H?


Attractions host/ hostess


----------



## Searc

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Sure did...and I have no trip booked in MDE.   I also have had notifications turned off since day one from MDE. I was coming to see if anyone got the same MDE push notification, so thank you for posting.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you maybe mean app notification?



Yes exactly that. I misspoke


----------



## SaintsManiac

@rteetz will you update the news thread when bookings open again?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?


You’re forgetting about the workers who have to be there to accommodate the guests.  They deserve to be protected.  The guests enjoyment should not come at the expense of the workers.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28
> 
> - All attractions H/H are being recalled
> - recalled in seniority order by location
> - In seniority order by park
> - In seniority order global
> - Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
> - High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
> - no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
> - scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
> - Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
> - Possibly conducting another schedule bid
> - will we be safe at work? Yes!
> - Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
> - Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
> - Pay if you contract the virus
> - Safety measures
> - Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
> - Social distancing
> - Physical barriers (on and off stage)
> - Masks are required
> - Limited capacity
> - No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device



I’m dumb. What’s “H/H” ?


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Oh how ridiculous. This just keeps getting more & more absurd.


It’s Universal, not Disney.  Put the pitchfork away


----------



## andyman8

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m dumb. What’s “H/H” ?


Attractions Host/Hostess


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> Probably obvious, but what is H/H?


I am wondering the same thing.

Also, no CM's can use guests camera for a picture, does that mean Photopass WILL be available?  I hope so.


----------



## mhautz

Wow...has Disney said _anything _since the governor approved the plan?  I assumed that was the hold up, but here we are with nothing else.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m dumb. What’s “H/H” ?


Attractions host/ hostess basically saying all full time attractions cm will be recalled and most part time


----------



## MrsBooch

Not that anything matters and this probably means nothing but we have this message when we try to sign into MDE (both on IE and Chrome):


----------



## Rxdr2013

cakebaker said:


> Probably obvious, but what is H/H?



wondering too!


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> Wow...has Disney said _anything _since the governor approved the plan?  I assumed that was the hold up, but here we are with nothing else.


I don't think they're announcing anything until at least mid June.  If you read my last couple of posts you can see that cm recall start June 10 and will go on until June 28. Until then they really don't know if everything will be covered to reopen


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Attractions host/ hostess basically saying all full time attractions cm will be recalled and most part time


 Warning: I am about to make a fantastical leap here...
Does this mean that it’s probable that most/all attractions will open?


----------



## BrianR

So all of a sudden MDE website is stuck in the perpetual millenium falcon wait-throttle page.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hertamaniac said:


> But even parents, etc. are excluded from having them as a requirement.


yep.  Things are also mostly outdoors at Legoland.  Masks aren't required in Florida.  Legoland has said they're suggested or recomended so you can wear one if you want.   (before this masks were forbidden)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they're announcing anything until at least mid June.  If you read my last couple of posts you can see that cm recall start June 10 and will go on until June 28. Until then they really don't know if everything will be covered to reopen



Could you imagine if we didn’t have the opening date yet and had to use those recall dates to speculate? Oh man


----------



## hertamaniac

BrianR said:


> So all of a sudden MDE website is stuck in the perpetual millenium falcon wait-throttle page.



Yep...I'm ready to make the jump to light speed, but the Falcon has different plans.


----------



## Searc

MrsBooch said:


> Not that anything matters and this probably means nothing but we have this message when we try to sign into MDE (both on IE and Chrome):
> 
> View attachment 498359


I couldn't even get that to load when I clicked on the notification on my phone to the website. MDE opened at the same time.   The website on my mobile browser timed out.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> Warning: I am about to make a fantastical leap here...
> Does this mean that it’s probable that most/all attractions will open?


I am assuming they will as long as they have enough cm



DGsAtBLT said:


> Could you imagine if we didn’t have the opening date yet and had to use those recall dates to speculate? Oh man


Yeah,  sometimes i hesitate to post things i know cause of all the speculating.  But thank God we're have an opening date.


----------



## Eric Smith

mhautz said:


> Wow...has Disney said _anything _since the governor approved the plan?  I assumed that was the hold up, but here we are with nothing else.


The plan was approved one business day ago....


----------



## threeboyzdad

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone else just get a random text from MDE app about changes to their upcoming trip?


Yes.  But I don’t see anything!


----------



## Searc

BrianR said:


> So all of a sudden MDE website is stuck in the perpetual millenium falcon wait-throttle page.


I got in through the app, but the website timed out.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> @rteetz will you update the news thread when bookings open again?


Yes


----------



## Searc

mhautz said:


> Wow...has Disney said _anything _since the governor approved the plan?  I assumed that was the hold up, but here we are with nothing else.


Wasn't it approved on Friday? Today's Monday, in case you've lost track of business days.


----------



## mhautz

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think they're announcing anything until at least mid June.  If you read my last couple of posts you can see that cm recall start June 10 and will go on until June 28. Until then they really don't know if everything will be covered to reopen


That makes sense.  Although it doesn't make the lack of info less frustrating.  
They sure have a lot they have to work out on the guest side as well, and I'm just wondering how they're going to manage that the closer we get.  Don't envy them for that.


----------



## kaytieeldr

RamblingMad said:


> They should cancel then if it bothers them.


Yep, exactly.


Arguetafamily said:


> Shouldn't Disney offer at least some type of additional compensation for now giving someone who paid 1/2 what you did for your Platinum Plus pass the same exact perks?


No. Not at all.


gottalovepluto said:


> Placing AKL in the mod category, I don't see it as an acceptable Deluxe due to it's far out location


Eh, actually _Magic Kingdom_ is far out - from almost everything except the MK-area resorts. AKL is actually relatively centrally located. Not as mopuch as DHS/Epcot, but better than MK 


KrissyD715 said:


> Disney is the happiest place on earth, right? Or at least it's supposed to be?


Welllll...since you _asked_...Disney*Land* is The Happiest Place on Earth. Walt Disney World is The Most Magical Place on Earth 


LSUmiss said:


> Hers the thing, rack rate at Pop is like $183 max. There is no way discounts or not to get a 1 bedroom villa at Boulder Ridge for that a night


Rare, but someone could probably rent points for an OKW Studio at less than a Value room. But yeah, just that one resort. Definitely not somewhere like Boulder Ridge!


----------



## Remy is Up

When you email, chat, or call and speak with CMs, be patient. Geez, they are doing the best they can and are rightfully frustrated with the fact people, particularly passholders, keep asking the same questions over and over. The answer wont change. they dont know the plan on what APs are doing about prices, when payments for in state will restart, etc. They can help you fill out a form to request a partial refund if you are paid in full but beyond that, they dont have the information. And honestly they likely wont have it until next week, IF everything starts working out correctly.  That decision has not been finalized so they cant tell you. At the moment youll get a lot of, in the future youll be contacted or notified, until then, they cant tell you anything else. There are so many things going on right now with the FP system modification being done having issues, the redo of the reservation system, setting up the "park day reservation" system, etc.  Determining which attractions will be open ( subject to which system they end up using), when resorts will be open and which ones.  Masks..Get over it. It is for the health of the CMs and other guests. It is a requirement and it isnt changing anytime soon. If you cant wear a mask, dont go, they arent making exceptions. Whining to a CM online or the phone will get you NOWHERE! There is a LOT going on. People need to relax until Disney contacts you about your particular trip or pass or makes an announcement about the details of how things will work to the general public. Just because they announced a date doesnt mean they are ready to divulge all the plans yet. Thats just the way it goes. And if you call or chat with a CM, do the survey after its over. They work hard and that is how they are graded at the moment since there really is no online check system with most of them working from home.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> You’re forgetting about the workers who have to be there to accommodate the guests.  They deserve to be protected.  The guests enjoyment should not come at the expense of the workers.



Exactly. CMs will come in to work day after day and be exposed to thousands of guests every week. It’s pretty disheartening that many of the anti-mask folks aren’t taking CMs into consideration.


----------



## dismom58

Farro said:


> What are do you mean? I'm sure most of those booked have been booked way before Covid happened, when there were no capacity restrictions.
> Not everything is a devious plan.
> agree July is prime summer season and very popular ! People make reservations a year out when it’s their best time to travel with kids out of school


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Notes from today’s Union Zoom Call, most of it is known but more clarification. The CM are expected to be recalled by June 28
> 
> - All attractions H/H are being recalled
> - recalled in seniority order by location
> - In seniority order by park
> - In seniority order global
> - Health concern - when you are recalled (in any phase) you are able to say “I have an underlying health condition for myself or someone I care for” you will be skipped and you will be called on the next phase of the global phase is reached and still can not return to work you will be placed on medical leave, by June 28th all FT CMs will have been recalled
> - High number of PT people will be call back to work, may not be 100%, will be recalled in the same way as full time ( in seniority order by location, by park, global)
> - no CPs any time soon, no seasonal’s
> - scheduled on an as needed basis over the 1st week
> - Week 2 will be given a preference sheet (just like a bid)
> - Possibly conducting another schedule bid
> - will we be safe at work? Yes!
> - Temp checks for Cast Guests (Cast paid off sent home for high temp)
> - Waived attendance policy is you have COVID-19 symptoms
> - Pay if you contract the virus
> - Safety measures
> - Enhanced cleaning (closing restrooms for cleaning every 2 hours)
> - Social distancing
> - Physical barriers (on and off stage)
> - Masks are required
> - Limited capacity
> - No parades, no fireworks, no playgrounds, no character meet and greets, no photo taking for Guest using their personal device



Thank you for sharing these insights.  Glad to see things like Disney saying they will pay the CMs if the get Covid
The line "no photo taking for Guest using their personal device " I thought was interesting ... is that like in reference to the characters being out but not doing meets and they want to avoid people running up and taking selfies or is this something else?


----------



## mhautz

Searc said:


> Wasn't it approved on Friday? Today's Monday, in case you've lost track of business days.


I know.  I just really hoped there was going to be another burst of info specifically contingent on the approval.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly. CMs will come in to work day after day and be exposed to thousands of guests every week. It’s pretty disheartening that many of the anti-mask folks aren’t taking CMs into consideration.



I have to admit it’s really frustrating that concern for CM’s seemed to be limited to “let them go back to work!” (aka open the parks so I can go) and now that they are opening the concern is an after thought again.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you for sharing these insights.  Glad to see things like Disney saying they will pay the CMs if the get Covid
> The line "no photo taking for Guest using their personal device " I thought was interesting ... is that like in reference to the characters being out but not doing meets and they want to avoid people running up and taking selfies or is this something else?


No,  it's that if you want to be in the pic you can't give your phone to any cm to take it for you.  This was also implemented at universal.  As for character pics,  at universal they are on a second level or have barriers so you can't get close while getting your pic


----------



## Remy is Up

mhautz said:


> That makes sense.  Although it doesn't make the lack of info less frustrating.
> They sure have a lot they have to work out on the guest side as well, and I'm just wondering how they're going to manage that the closer we get.  Don't envy them for that.


It is absolute madness. Controlled chaos and lots of "discussions" over varying opinions. There is a "chance" there is an announcement early next week as to some of the details. It all hinges on a couple of key things that are currently the sticking point. Itll sort out. The possible plans for all of this are being gone over, and over, and over. Still lots to be determined.  Personally, I like some of the ideas and hope they stay after this all ends.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kaytieeldr said:


> Welllll...since you _asked_...Disney*Land* is The Happiest Place on Earth. Walt Disney World is The Most Magical Place on Earth



To get get super technical, I understand "The Most Magical Place on Earth" is specifically the Magic Kingdom and then for all of Walt Disney World (and really the Disney Parks in general) has the tagline "where dreams come true"


----------



## Prof_obvious

Krandor said:


> I'm sorry but the van down by the river is already occupied.


Does the van qualify as a DVC?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> No,  it's that if you want to be in the pic you can't give your phone to any cm to take it for you.  This was also implemented at universal.  As for character pics,  at universal they are on a second level or have barriers so you can't get close while getting your pic



ah, ok, that makes sense - and now that I have that understanding I don't know how I didn't read it that way


----------



## Searc

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you for sharing these insights.  Glad to see things like Disney saying they will pay the CMs if the get Covid
> The line "no photo taking for Guest using their personal device " I thought was interesting ... is that like in reference to the characters being out but not doing meets and they want to avoid people running up and taking selfies or is this something else?


Photopass used to take any picture you wanted using your own device in addition to their cameras.


----------



## andyman8

Searc said:


> Photopass used to take any picture you wanted using your own device in addition to their cameras.


Also, during training, CMs are encouraged to offer to take a photo for guests whey they see guests trying to take a group selfie or one member of the party taking all the pictures.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly. CMs will come in to work day after day and be exposed to thousands of guests every week. It’s pretty disheartening that many of the anti-mask folks aren’t taking CMs into consideration.


They should fit CM's with the N95 masks if they want them for real protected.


----------



## Aeralie

TheMaxRebo said:


> The line "no photo taking for Guest using their personal device " I thought was interesting ... is that like in reference to the characters being out but not doing meets and they want to avoid people running up and taking selfies or is this something else?



I believe it refers to offering to take photos of guests (and thus touching their device) so they don't have to resort to a selfie - it's been a cornerstone of the Cast Member "Courtesy" Key for decades and one of the first minor "make some magic" examples presented to new CMs during Traditions orientation. It's so ingrained in company culture that it's something specifically put out there as an example to avoid these days!


----------



## JacknSally

*Just got an email from the DVC rental company we used to book our night at Copper Creek in November. They're having a big sale for confirmed reservations (rooms at specific properties for specific dates that have already been confirmed/reserved by the DVC member) and they have a LOT available for reopening week. I wonder where those renters would fall in the who-gets-to-make-reservations-when chart, given they would be booking now, but the reservations may have been made ages ago, but the renter might not have tickets, but the DVC member might have tickets (if that matters? It might not.).... interesting.*


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> It’s Universal, not Disney.  Put the pitchfork away


I know. I still think it’d ridiculous.


----------



## tlmadden73

WonderlandisReality said:


> Warning: I am about to make a fantastical leap here...
> Does this mean that it’s probable that most/all attractions will open?


Or that those CMs will be redirected to other purposes (cleaning other attractions that are open, directing traffic, etc.).

Indoor theaters seem like the perfect place to contract the virus (sitting for a prolonged period in one place indoors) ..(even with social distancing) .. but WDW without indoor theatre attractions is cutting out a LOT of attractions.


----------



## Tiggr88

chicagoshannon said:


> They should fit CM's with the N95 masks if they want them for real protected.


If they could they might but I believe powers that be are asking the general public to refrain from using them so they have enough for front line medical doctors and nurses but I could be wrong.

Since they can't outfit the CMs with masks that prevent the transmission by the wearer, they are requiring all guests and CMs to wear masks that help prevent the transmission to others.

If the masks prevented the user from getting the virus, this would be an easy solution. Those willing to take the risk can work or visit the parks and those that don't, don't. What makes this such a difficult public policy dilemma is that the masks are not meant to protect the wearer, they are meant to help protect others.  My mask protects you and vice versa. So Disney has taken the position that they are going to require masks on guest to help protect their employees because they don't have a viable way to protect them otherwise. It may not be perfect and it may not entirely work, but in their judgement it is better than not.


----------



## Mit88

Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed


----------



## courtney1188

Mit88 said:


> Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed



REALLY?! YAY!! I'd suspected as much but am so happy to have that confirmed - do we have an official source on it yet?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed



Indefinitely postponed or just pushed back? SSE really needs some love, I hope this doesn’t mean that when they do refurb it it’s a toned down version of what they had planned.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed


Thank the Phoenicians!


----------



## Mit88

courtney1188 said:


> REALLY?! YAY!! I'd suspected as much but am so happy to have that confirmed - do we have an official source on it yet?





DGsAtBLT said:


> Indefinitely postponed or just pushed back? SSE really needs some love, I hope this doesn’t mean that when they do refurb it it’s a toned down version of what they had planned.



Its from I think the site that’s banned. Wdwnt. But everything else they’ve reported today was later reported by blogmickey.

Lol yup, they’re the banned ones.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Oh how ridiculous. This just keeps getting more & more absurd.



There comes a time when you have to really wonder is it really safe enough to open. Maybe, just maybe, Disney was right to open later? 

We walk around the parks with bottles of water in our hands or bag all the time. In our group, at least 1 person is taking a drink at some point all the time. My grandson is susceptible to getting dehydrated easily, so we’re constantly getting him to drink. We’d do nothing but step aside if we can’t lift the mask for a second to get a drink. 

And if you can’t walk and drink, you can’t walk and eat. But maybe they won’t have popcorn or turkey legs or dole whips or....

Yeah, yeah, I know we can stay home and we are for other reasons, but the more I read and see, the more I think it was the right choice. I also know it’s because some people will use it as an excuse to never put a mask on. But it doesn’t make the idea any more pleasant.

There’s always the chance a Disney won’t require it, but so far they seem to be following Universals lead on things, so it’s a real possibility.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed



What would make me happy is merely an updated projector for the first scene.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

chicagoshannon said:


> They should fit CM's with the N95 masks if they want them for real protected.


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

They will really pass out then. I’m on team pro mask but I don’t even have my employees do N95s in New England in the summer for more than 2 hours a day in 15 minute increments


----------



## Mit88

From WDW Magic


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/rumo...nt-delayed-will-open-with-epcot-on-july-15th/


----------



## mhautz

chicagoshannon said:


> They should fit CM's with the N95 masks if they want them for real protected.


Please no!  That could actually kill someone in the Florida heat.


----------



## kaytieeldr

magickingdomprincess said:


> Would you mind posting the email address?


Always and for every department:Al
*wdw.guest.communications @disneyworld.com*


cakebaker said:


> I meant overbooked for the reduced park capacity. No one is suggesting the resorts are anywhere near full.


People can have made July reservations as early as February 2019; other area hotels might even allow reservations farther out. Pretty good chance the Central Florida area is (or was, until recently) extremely overbooked _for what the exoected capacity is going to be_.


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

Arguetafamily said:


> What?! I don't want to block anyone from staying or getting a better deal.
> 
> However nominal it is, we still paid thousands of dollars for a "secured" vacation for our family of seven. We also pay dues for this "nominal" ownership.
> If Disney is going to upgrade a family or couple paying a fraction of that, then we should be compensated the difference in cost.


It's just like the car dealership. If someone was lucky enough to buy just after the factory put out incentives, well those that already bought cars don't get to go demand they get them too.   At Disney, if it is long enough before your trip, you can actually rebook and get them.   But if not, that is the breaks.   .  Personally, I've never bothered to care what someone else pays for their trip nor even asked anyone.   If someone's lucky enough to check in when the values are overcrowded and gets the DVC that is lightly reserved instead, it's no biggie.    Perhaps someday I'll be the lucky one.    But given that I go during times of deep discounting, I sort of doubt it will ever be over full when I get there.  But I take my good discounts and enjoy them.

I really don't understand people.   I can't enjoy my computer if someone else paid less for it.   I can't enjoy a deluxe unless Disney takes something away from Value stayers.  I can't enjoy something unless others are denied it.   How does anyone with that kind of point of view ever enjoy anything?    Someone always got it for less.  Someone always got it for more.  Someone gets that lucky upgrade.  Someone doesn't.


----------



## TwoMisfits

hertamaniac said:


> But even parents, etc. are excluded from having them as a requirement.



But, for Legoland, parents of under 10s tend to be under 50...and if you're under 50, you're pretty much golden unless you are a very, very, very unlucky person...

And Legoland in the summer (having been there in August) is about 972 degrees on blazing asphalt with every attraction outside except one indoor play area and one ride...they can easily shut the indoor play and let everyone swelter everywhere...


----------



## 4077

cakebaker said:


> I never even knew this was a thing...that people thought they’d only be surrounded by their own “ kind” by booking at a more expensive resort. How do they stand going into the parks? Last I checked we weren’t separated by class there.


You mean you don’t get to use the special entrance, restrooms and dining areas??


----------



## Jothmas

BrianR said:


> So all of a sudden MDE website is stuck in the perpetual millenium falcon wait-throttle page.


It’s supposed to remind you, “What a piece of junk.”


----------



## Letsoflyakite

LSUmiss said:


> I know. I still think it’d ridiculous.


Just remember, its all for your safety.  Cause Disney cares about your safety more than you do.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> Warning: I am about to make a fantastical leap here...
> Does this mean that it’s probable that most/all attractions will open?


you just reminded me to check the attractions and entertainment tab on the HUB to see about operations. It's been down all this time, it's back up with updated hours now
SE still shows under refurb
MFSR abd RotR are on the schedule
but shows like FOTLK and Muppetvision 3D have operating times
The person on the zoom meeting did mention that Ratatouille, FEA and GFT will be staffed by non cultural CM, so I guess Ratatouille will open soon, if not with the park (@rteetz  would have more info on that)


----------



## cakebaker

4077 said:


> You mean you don’t get to use the special entrance, restrooms and dining areas??


 Shhhhhh......


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> you just reminded me to check the attractions and entertainment tab on the HUB to see about operations. It's been down all this time, it's back up with updated hours now
> SE still shows under refurb
> MFSR abd RotR are on the schedule
> but shows like FOTLK and Muppetvision 3D have operating times
> The person on the zoom meeting did mention that Ratatouille, FEA and GFT will be staffed by non cultural CM, so I guess Ratatouille will open soon, if not with the park (@rteetz  would have more info on that)


Unless work has resumed it was about 10 weeks away at the time the parks closed.


----------



## RWinNOLA

4077 said:


> You so get it... how miserable I would be (and how miserable many appear to be and make themselves) if I attached my enjoyment or happiness to how much more or less I got (in the sense of money spent, discounts, or perks) than someone else doing the same thing. Can you imagine walking around all day wondering how much the other person spent? Ugh.....



AMEN!!!

We have a boatload of DVC points tied up for our July trip with a couple nights at a Poly bungalow and 4 nights in Riviera 2BR.  I could cancel, or complain about having to spend that many points with reduced experiences but we are making a choice to go and just make the best of it.  My attitude and the attitude of those in my party with regard to the changes will have the greatest impact on how much we enjoy the trip.  What other people spend for similar accommodations does not in any way affect my experience.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Cannot_Wait_4Disney said:


> I really don't understand people.   I can't enjoy my computer if someone else paid less for it.   I can't enjoy a deluxe unless Disney takes something away from Value stayers.  I can't enjoy something unless others are denied it.   How does anyone with that kind of point of view ever enjoy anything?


They don't...because they are always focused on what they don't have instead of what they do.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Spaceship Earth will reopen on July 15th. Refurbishment postponed


Good! Going to have to rearrange my fast passes...oh wait


----------



## westie55

yulilin3 said:


> you just reminded me to check the attractions and entertainment tab on the HUB to see about operations. It's been down all this time, it's back up with updated hours now
> SE still shows under refurb
> MFSR abd RotR are on the schedule
> but shows like FOTLK and Muppetvision 3D have operating times
> The person on the zoom meeting did mention that Ratatouille, FEA and GFT will be staffed by non cultural CM, so I guess Ratatouille will open soon, if not with the park (@rteetz  would have more info on that)


 
Forgive my ignorance, but what does operating times mean? That they will have limited hours? Or are you just pointing out Disney DOES seem to be trying to bring back staff for the indoor shows? Are any attractions conspicuously absent?


----------



## rpb718

cakebaker said:


> I finally agree with the Dis team on something. Disney has overbooked and is actively trying to get guests to cancel. That’s the consequences of allowing people to book when they didn’t believe they’d be open. I think they thought when they did open, they’d be able to allow more capacity.



That was probably the only thing I could get behind in the broadcast.  I had to turn it off for a while when Pete mentioned that in April he thought WDW would be back to normal by now and up until the announcement last week they were still planning to open on June 1.


----------



## Jothmas

4077 said:


> You so get it... how miserable I would be (and how miserable many appear to be and make themselves) if I attached my enjoyment or happiness to how much more or less I got (in the sense of money spent, discounts, or perks) than someone else doing the same thing. Can you imagine walking around all day wondering how much the other person spent? Ugh.....


The flip side is feeling happy that you can have most of the same experiences at WDW staying at the values but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> you just reminded me to check the attractions and entertainment tab on the HUB to see about operations. It's been down all this time, it's back up with updated hours now
> SE still shows under refurb
> MFSR abd RotR are on the schedule
> but shows like FOTLK and Muppetvision 3D have operating times
> The person on the zoom meeting did mention that Ratatouille, FEA and GFT will be staffed by non cultural CM, so I guess Ratatouille will open soon, if not with the park (@rteetz  would have more info on that)



Dare I ask about my beloved Splash mountain?


----------



## dismom58

Aeralie said:


> I believe it refers to offering to take photos of guests (and thus touching their device) so they don't have to resort to a selfie - it's been a cornerstone of the Cast Member "Courtesy" Key for decades and one of the first minor "make some magic" examples presented to new CMs during Traditions orientation. It's so ingrained in company culture that it's something specifically put out there as an example to avoid these days!


Great point hadn’t thought of that but your absolutely right! Very smart to think of that!


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add:
MK: CB, CoP, Tiki show closed but Philharmagic show operational


westie55 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what does operating times mean? That they will have limited hours? Or are you just pointing out Disney DOES seem to be trying to bring back staff for the indoor shows? Are any attractions conspicuously absent?


no, so the calendar on the HUB (internal CM site) typically shows operating hours for every show, attraction, restaurant and meet and greet, the hours were taken out when the closures happened and nothing had been posted until now, I'm assuming the reposted them this past weekend, and you guys reminded me to check again, so they are showing operating regular posted hours



WonderlandisReality said:


> Dare I ask about my beloved Splash mountain?


Splash Mountain shows that it's opening operating hours

Again, this is not to say they can't change these hours, but there was nothing in the calendar and now there is


----------



## yulilin3

You can see the schedule on the regular WDW site and then filter from park and also from attraction to entertainment
I honestly don't know why it didn't occur to me before.
Some meet and greets are still showing. All the ones at Epcot are up
this schedule might change but I can tell you it was not there on Friday
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/


----------



## shoegal9

CastAStone said:


> For most (not all) of the Disney Springs restaurants, Open Table has a WAY better cancellation policy anyway. As an example, you can cancel Raglan Road until 3PM day of with no penalty through Open Table, but only until midnight the night before with Disney.



What Disney cancellation policy? You just modify to another day and then cancel.


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add:
> MK: CB, CoP, Tiki show closed but Philharmagic show operational


By chance do you mean HoP closed?


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> They should fit CM's with the N95 masks if they want them for real protected.


Have you ever worn an N95 mask for an extended period of time?


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> By chance do you mean HoP closed?


you can see for yourself, the attractions and entertainment schedules are up on the regular WDW site, I posted the link a few posts above yours
HoP is closed CoP is also closed


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> you can see for yourself, the attractions and entertainment schedules are up on the regular WDW site, I posted the link a few posts above yours
> HoP is closed


Oh I know that, I just couldn't figure out what CoP was, thought it was a typo but figured it was Carousel of Progress...dah!


----------



## Pksmom03

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just called UT and confirmed that they stopped selling WDW tickets a couple of hours ago, so If you don't have tickets now, I don't know where you might be able to get them at this point!


Good thing I bit the bullet and bought my tickets from them Saturday. Don’t know if they will count as being purchased before the stoppage but I had MNSSHP tickets attached to my account and that caused Disney to send me the “ticket” email.


----------



## yulilin3

Violetspider said:


> Oh I know that, I just couldn't figure out what CoP was, thought it was a typo but figured it was Carousel of Progress...dah!


Carousel of progress, yeah my brain is fried too


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> Carousel of progress


Yep, just dawned on me.


----------



## Violetspider

SW:GE experience reservations just bit the dust in MDE. I officially have nothing left but my resort reservation.


----------



## Remy is Up

rpb718 said:


> That was probably the only thing I could get behind in the broadcast.  I had to turn it off for a while when Pete mentioned that in April he thought WDW would be back to normal by now and up until the announcement last week they were still planning to open on June 1.


He knows little to nothing. He isn't one of the people cms or management cares a lot about.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am a little disappointed that CoP and the Safari is closed but this attraction list is perfectly acceptable to me. Especially if the possibility of more operating than listed here by late August...

And I just gotta say...

The water parks are still listed in the attractions list.


----------



## zumfelde

stephk1981 said:


> Masks in parks and at resorts for 2 and over, but have they stated if they are required on walking paths. I am wondering specifically about the walkway from BWV to HS. Or would I be able to take it off of my 2 year old once we left the resort area, her sit in the stroller on the path, then put it back on before nearing the park?


The rule is whenever you are out of your room and on property mask on


----------



## Lewisc

zumfelde said:


> The rule is whenever you are out of your room and on property mask on


Unless dining or swimming.


----------



## Remy is Up

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am a little disappointed that CoP and the Safari is closed but this attraction list is perfectly acceptable to me. Especially if the possibility of more operating than listed here by late August...
> 
> And I just gotta say...
> 
> The water parks are still listed in the attractions list.


I wouldn't trust any list at this point. There is still a while to go and things to be worked out with the new system before any final decisions are made.


----------



## Hummingbird

gottalovepluto said:


> Looks like AP previews will be first full week of July then...


I should only be so lucky. 
I really have my fingers crossed for a 4th of July AP preview (I know, I know) cause I’ve spent the holiday in MK or Epcot every year since 2010


----------



## RWinNOLA

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am a little disappointed that CoP and the Safari is closed but this attraction list is perfectly acceptable to me. Especially if the possibility of more operating than listed here by late August...
> 
> And I just gotta say...
> 
> The water parks are still listed in the attractions list.



I must have missed something.  I saw a post that mentioned CoP would be closes but where was it mentioned that Safari (assuming you mean Kilaminjaro) would be closed?


----------



## Violetspider

RWinNOLA said:


> I must have missed something.  I saw a post that mentioned CoP would be closes but where was it mentioned that Safari (assuming you mean Kilaminjaro) would be closer?


I just looked on the website at July 15th and KS has posted hours. Not sure that means anything at this point. CoP and HoP at MK for instance, do not have posted hours on July 15th. I think that is why we are assuming anything with posted hours may in fact be running when the parks open back up. Just supposition mind you.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I haven't been keeping up.  Is it true that the Spaceship Earth refirb has been postponed indefinitely?

Please be true.


----------



## Raggou

Violetspider said:


> SW:GE experience reservations just bit the dust in MDE. I officially have nothing left but my resort reservation.



Same... all is gone now except resort.


----------



## Violetspider

Disney Bobby said:


> I haven't been keeping up.  Is it true that the Spaceship Earth refirb has been postponed indefinitely?
> 
> Please be true.


*Mit88* reported it two pages back #21,545. It might have been discussed in the CM Union Zoom call today. Not sure though.


----------



## zumfelde

Lewisc said:


> Unless dining or swimming.


in the water at the pool mask off on the pool deck mask on


----------



## Janet McDonald

I don’t see Frozen sing a long on the list at all


----------



## mhautz

I'm not sure I'd use a day's reservation for AK without Safari.


----------



## Krandor

No....not cop and tiki birds.  Darn you COVID. If there is anything we need right now it’s to be reminded of a great big beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## atricks

Universal's welcome back video


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> Looks like AP previews will be first full week of July then...


Is that speculation or confirmed?  

And does anyone know if the AP preview will be for *all* APs or just the ones who aren't blocked out per usual scheduling?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eric Smith said:


> Have you ever worn an N95 mask for an extended period of time?


I"m a nurse so yes.  I'm only talking about safety.  If the main goal is keeping the CM's safe from the virus only an N95 has a reasonable chance of doing that.  I"m done with the mask talk now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Violetspider said:


> SW:GE experience reservations just bit the dust in MDE. I officially have nothing left but my resort reservation.


My Savi's is still there but Droid  Depot is now gone.


----------



## tinkerhon

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I'd use a day's reservation for AK without Safari.



Same - its such a wide open space too - maybe someone could explain (if indeed it's not going to be open) the dynamics involved that might prohibit it from opening 

You would think that with masks, you would be fine, and it should not be that hard to stagger seating on the vehicle


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hummingbird said:


> I should only be so lucky.
> I really have my fingers crossed for a 4th of July AP preview (I know, I know) cause I’ve spent the holiday in MK or Epcot every year since 2010


well... Disney also said they'll do CM previews so idk if they'll be that early...


----------



## Krandor

tinkerhon said:


> Same - its such a wide open space too - maybe someone could explain (if indeed it's not going to be open) the dynamics involved that might prohibit it from opening
> 
> You would think that with masks, you would be fine, and it should not be that hard to stagger seating on the vehicle



yeah it seems one party per row and every other row. Masks required on during safari would work.


----------



## mhautz

tinkerhon said:


> Same - its such a wide open space too - maybe someone could explain (if indeed it's not going to be open) the dynamics involved that might prohibit it from opening
> 
> You would think that with masks, you would be fine, and it should not be that hard to stagger seating on the vehicle


Probably just that it's too expensive to run a ride that requires a CM per vehicle with limited capacity


----------



## Marissa227

Just for an update, my package price has just been adjusted on MDE to take off the cost of the dining plan. I had the Sun and Fun offer with the paid dining plan.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> well... Disney also said they'll do CM previews so idk if they'll be that early...



mil thinking they get past the holiday and do whatever soft openings July 6-10. That gives them  5 full days to work with


----------



## RWinNOLA

Violetspider said:


> I just looked on the website at July 15th and KS has posted hours. Not sure that means anything at this point. CoP and HoP at MK for instance, do not have posted hours on July 15th. I think that is why we are assuming anything with posted hours may in fact be running when the parks open back up. Just supposition mind you.



I’m just wondering where the speculation started that KS would be closed.  I’ve been following this thread pretty closely and didn’t see anything.  Even went back a couple of pages to double check.  What did I miss?


----------



## tinkerhon

Krandor said:


> yeah it seems one party per row and every other row. Masks required on during safari would work.


I
Exactly


----------



## Violetspider

chicagoshannon said:


> My Savi's is still there but Droid  Depot is now gone.


Take a screen shot while you can!!!!    My Savi's and DD went simultaneously. Oga's flew the coup yesterday.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Without the Safari AK isn't AK.  Hopefully it's just a staffing issue and it will be figured out soon.

Also WAH about CoP.  You can easily social distance that one!


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Is that speculation or confirmed?
> 
> And does anyone know if the AP preview will be for *all* APs or just the ones who aren't blocked out per usual scheduling?


Speculation, I was replying to the callback data that says they'll be recalled by 6/28 and mathing it from there...

No one knows who the AP Previews will be for. The main questions there I think are which APs qualify and what about APs that expired during the extension? Disney has not given data on that either. If they want to limit it they could always do what they did with SWGE and say Platinum and higher APs only.


----------



## Laura+4

Janet McDonald said:


> I don’t see Frozen sing a long on the list at all



I can see shows (including the Frozen sing a long) if I change the drop down box from Attractions to Entertainment.


----------



## Jessj0012

Marissa227 said:


> Just for an update, my package price has just been adjusted on MDE to take off the cost of the dining plan. I had the Sun and Fun offer with the paid dining plan.


I'm still waiting for my package price to change because of the dining plan.


----------



## Vern60

tinkerhon said:


> Same - its such a wide open space too - maybe someone could explain (if indeed it's not going to be open) the dynamics involved that might prohibit it from opening
> 
> You would think that with masks, you would be fine, and it should not be that hard to stagger seating on the vehicle


It might have more to do with Animal Safety than anything else. Wasn't AK the first to ban plastic straws and shoot, what else was it? Cup lids or something? They might think people's masks might fly off and get eaten by the animals or something, I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Violetspider said:


> Take a screen shot while you can!!!!    My Savi's and DD went simultaneously. Oga's flew the coup yesterday.


Savi's is now gone too.  I hope we cans still do it!  I told my daughter about it the other day and she seems to have calmed down about it now.  She originally said we should just cancel out trip!


----------



## mhautz

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m just wondering where the speculation started that KS would be closed.  I’ve been following this thread pretty closely and didn’t see anything.  Even went back a couple of pages to double check.  What did I miss?



See below.  I don't think there's any basis though.


WonderlandisReality said:


> I am a little disappointed that CoP and the Safari is closed but this attraction list is perfectly acceptable to me. Especially if the possibility of more operating than listed here by late August...
> 
> And I just gotta say...
> 
> The water parks are still listed in the attractions list.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> Without the Safari AK isn't AK.  Hopefully it's just a staffing issue and it will be figured out soon.



especially since they still have to pay to feed and maintain the animals.


----------



## tinkerhon

mhautz said:


> Probably just that it's too expensive to run a ride that requires a CM per vehicle with limited capacity



Ok - if that's the case it's truly sad - 
I still remember the good old days when the attraction first opened and the CMs (safari drivers) were from Africa (at least the majority, I believe) 
The pride in their voices as they spoke about the animals - does anyone know why (and exactly when) that changed ?


----------



## Violetspider

chicagoshannon said:


> Savi's is now gone too.  I hope we cans still do it!  I told my daughter about it the other day and she seems to have calmed down about it now.  She originally said we should just cancel out trip!


Me too! It was my great-nephew that was going to do both. He's a huge SW fan. I've already been to SW:GE at DLR. This was to be his first time seeing the land. I sure hope we can still get him into Savi's and DD.


----------



## Chief Cardinal

Marissa227 said:


> Just for an update, my package price has just been adjusted on MDE to take off the cost of the dining plan. I had the Sun and Fun offer with the paid dining plan.



Where on MDE can you see this and what is your reservation dates?


----------



## RWinNOLA

mhautz said:


> See below.  I don't think there's any basis though.



I read that.  But that was the first post I saw that said anything about KS being closed.  There were prior posts that mentioned that CoP would be closed but this one was the first that mentioned KS would be closed.  Then, others just seemed to run with it.  So I realize that this matches your “no basis” comment but others were responding as if were fact so just wanted to make sure we didn’t miss something.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m just wondering where the speculation started that KS would be closed.  I’ve been following this thread pretty closely and didn’t see anything.  Even went back a couple of pages to double check.  What did I miss?


I’m wondering this to. It’s even listed as open on the website link shared by yullin3. But the hours are weird- listed as closing at 8:30 pm? I’ve missed something too.


----------



## stephk1981

zumfelde said:


> in the water at the pool mask off on the pool deck mask on


So leave mask by towels on chairs, get out dry face off then put back on? Correct?


----------



## Jroceagles

mhautz said:


> I'm not sure I'd use a day's reservation for AK without Safari.


Safari is listed in the hours.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone!!!
Just go to the website,  go to the park,  input the date and you will see what's scheduled as open and closed
KS is shown as operating
Remember there's an attraction tab and an entertainment tab
You all (I'm generalizing) need to research on your own and don't just depend on what's being said here
Again,  these times and experiences might change but none of that was there Friday


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> He knows little to nothing. He isn't one of the people cms or management cares a lot about.



 That seems a little overly insulting and personal to me, but ok. 
I find most of the people who claim to have inside knowledge generally don’t. The more they talk, the less credibility they have to me. He was no more wrong than anyone else. 
My post was a joke. I don’t need Pete or anyone else to confirm what is obvious.


----------



## Jroceagles

Krandor said:


> especially since they still have to pay to feed and maintain the animals.


Hours are listed for Safari.  It was fake news lol


----------



## Krandor

Jroceagles said:


> Hours are listed for Safari.  It was fake news lol



this thread got something wrong? say it’s not so.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> You can see the schedule on the regular WDW site and then filter from park and also from attraction to entertainment
> I honestly don't know why it didn't occur to me before.
> Some meet and greets are still showing. All the ones at Epcot are up
> this schedule might change but I can tell you it was not there on Friday
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/


So this is what we think will be open when they open?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I typed in 8/16. First day we are scheduled for parks. I still get this


----------



## Marissa227

Chief Cardinal said:


> Where on MDE can you see this and what is your reservation dates?



When I log on to the website, click on My Plans, and then view Remaining Balance. My reservation dates are Aug 23-28.


----------



## UOAP

Krandor said:


> “there a great beautiful tomorrow and tomorrow is just a dream away”


Definitely more appropriate than "Now is the best time of your life!"


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> So this is what we think will be open when they open?



ascof now bit obviously still subject to change. It’s a good guide but I wouldn’t take it as gospel.


----------



## Rxdr2013

gottalovepluto said:


> Looks like AP previews will be first full week of July then...


I sure hope so. I would love july 9 as I'm off work that day and would drive up for it!


----------



## Brianstl

You think if you are going to cancel experiences and dining plans for people who already paid you into the thousands for these things, it would be important to refund the money quickly to those people.  Sadly, this doesn’t seem to be a priority for Disney and it is starting to anger me a little.


----------



## mhautz

RWinNOLA said:


> I read that.  But that was the first post I saw that said anything about KS being closed.  There were prior posts that mentioned that CoP would be closed but this one was the first that mentioned KS would be closed.  Then, others just seemed to run with it.  So I realize that this matches your “no basis” comment but others were responding as if were fact so just wanted to make sure we didn’t miss something.


Definitely not the first time an offhand comment by one person becomes the basis for a "fact" discussed for the next few pages.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So this is what we think will be open when they open?


I can't say if this is THE list. The only thing I know is that none of these hours were there last week, and now they are showing some attractions/entertainment open during the new parks hours and some are not. So I, personally will take it as something they are working on now. The Union meeting for attractions said that attractions is the largest number of union CM being recalled and that Disney is looking into opening most attractions and entertainment




WonderlandisReality said:


> I typed in 8/16. First day we are scheduled for parks. I still get this


You are right, it's not on the schedule for August, it is for July


----------



## yulilin3

mhautz said:


> Definitely not the first time an offhand comment by one person becomes the basis for a "fact" discussed for the next few pages.


and it was fact.  July shows KS as open August doesn't
Again
everyone needs to do their own research instead of just freaking out and posting without any additional basis.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> He knows little to nothing. He isn't one of the people cms or management cares a lot about.


Sort of like a poster that claims water rides can’t be managed when the park reopens, despite the fact that Disney did just that at Shanghai.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> You think if you are going to cancel experiences and dining plans for people who already paid you into the thousands for these things, it would be important to refund the money quickly to those people.  Sadly, this doesn’t seem to be a priority for Disney and it is starting to anger me a little.


As far as they goes lots of travel refunds are months delayed so they aren’t special for that.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> You think if you are going to cancel experiences and dining plans for people who already paid you into the thousands for these things, it would be important to refund the money quickly to those people.  Sadly, this doesn’t seem to be a priority for Disney and it is starting to anger me a little.



they just really started the cancellations thu/frI. refunds even once  entered normally Take 3-4 days to process.  They are dealing with a massive volume so it’s going to take time to even submit them and you won’t get it instantly when they do.

be a little patient.


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re obviously going to be controlling the people inside and keeping them apart just like any restaurant that is open.
> 
> Why is this so much more concerning than restaurants? We know they are going to be open in some fashion.



Sitting on bench 20 feet away from people without mask = unsafe. 

Sitting inside a “Relaxation Station” 6 feet away from someone with AC = safe. 

Walking down Main Street without mask on = unsafe. 

Walking down Main Street without mask holding a Starbucks Frappuccino = safe. 

Like I said before. It’s an illusion of safety. 

If Disney truly believes that masks keep people safe, then they should be required 100% of the time.


----------



## RWinNOLA

yulilin3 said:


> and it was fact.  July shows KS as open August doesn't
> Again
> everyone needs to do their own research instead of just freaking out and posting without any additional basis.



I’m not questioning anyone.  Just trying to understand where the rumor started that KS would be closed.  I didn’t see anything posted that seemed official other than someone commenting that KS would be closed after you mentioned that COS would be closed.  I followed the link for attraction hours and, for July, I saw that KS had hours listed.  I didn’t go to August.  So again, I’m really just trying to understand where the rumor started that it may be closed.  If the answer is that some are seeing it unavailable in August, then I have my answer.  But I don’t think that has been directly stated here.


----------



## Krandor

Pyotr said:


> Sitting on bench 20 feet away from people without mask = unsafe.
> 
> Sitting inside a “Relaxation Station” 6 feet away from someone with AC = safe.
> 
> Walking down Main Street without mask on = unsafe.
> 
> Walking down Main Street without mask holding a Starbucks Frappuccino = safe.
> 
> Like I said before. It’s an illusion of safety.
> 
> If Disney truly believes that masks keep people safe, then they should be required 100% of the time.



lets say people are 90% compliant with the mask rule. That stilll makes peiple safer. 

something doesn’t have to be 100% effective to be worth doing. That is why you do masks and distancing and temp check and and and.  Each adds a layer and combined you lower risk By a lot.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m not questioning anyone.  Just trying to understand where the rumor started that KS would be closed.  I didn’t see anything posted that seemed official other than someone commenting that KS would be closed after your mentioned that COS would be closed.  I followed the link for attracting hours and, for July, I saw that KS had hours listed.  I didn’t go to August.  So again, I’m really just trying to understand where the rumor started that it may be closed.  If the answer is that some are seeing it unavailable in August, then I have my answer.  But I don’t think that has been directly stated here.


what does it matter where the rumor started? Do you want to know what attractions might be open when you come, go to the official website and look. The only official word anyone should look for is the WDW site or DPB, nothing else.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> they just really started the cancellations thu/frI. refunds even once  entered normally Take 3-4 days to process.  They are dealing with a massive volume so it’s going to take time to even submit them and you won’t get it instantly when they do.
> 
> be a little patient.


I would be patient if they would give us the courtesy to know there was some kind of timeline, but I guess my thousands of dollars is only important to them when they can hold it and make money off it.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> They don’t have a magic button to press to make everything right immediately, y’all.


So they can’t tell people some kind of schedule for refund when they are the ones who decided to do the canceling?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> So they can’t tell people some kind of schedule for refund when they are the ones who decided to do the canceling?



You know it depends on your card. I usually get refunds in 5-7 business days. If you need your refund ASAP I suggest you go in and cancel rather than wait for them to do it.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> So they can’t tell people some kind of schedule for refund when they are the ones who decided to do the canceling?



they don’t cancel and refund this much stuff every day. It’s taking days to delete all the reservations. My resort reservation still hasn’t been updated. They likely don’t know how long it’s going to take. This is a massive operation theyve never done before.


----------



## RWinNOLA

yulilin3 said:


> what does it matter where the rumor started? Do you want to know what attractions might be open when you come, go to the official website and look. The only official word anyone should look for is the WDW site or DPB, nothing else.



I think you are misunderstanding the reason for me questioning.  I didn’t see anything here that said KS would be closed other than a seemingly random post that mentioned it with other attractions that has been previously discussed.  Then others started posting as if it f was fact so I thought I missed something.  

Then a link to attractions was posted so I went and looked at that for 7/17 and KS I showing operating hours.  

I’m not trying to be argumentative.  I’m just really curious as to whether there is good reason to think KS may be closed as opposed to this just being as comment that gained traction with no real basis.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> You know it depends on your card. I usually get refunds in 5-7 business days. If you need your refund ASAP I suggest you go in and cancel rather than wait for them to do it.


Disney needs to announce their schedule for refunding the money.  I know how my cards operate, the problem is Disney has said nothing about when they will initialize the refund process.  Also, I can’t cancel something that Disney has already canceled for me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> Disney needs to announce their schedule for refunding the money.  I know how my cards operate, the problem is Disney has said nothing about when they will initialize the refund process.  Also, I can’t cancel something that Disney has already canceled for me.



I am very confused by this. They already canceled? If so the refund should be in process...


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> they don’t cancel and refund this much stuff every day. It’s taking days to delete all the reservations. My resort reservation still hasn’t been updated. They likely don’t know how long it’s going to take. This is a massive operation theyve never done before.


They can give some kind of statement and some kind of timeline.  This is a decision they decided to make with other people’s money.  They owe those people the courtesy of a timeline for when they believe they will initialize the refund process.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> Sitting on bench 20 feet away from people without mask = unsafe.
> 
> Sitting inside a “Relaxation Station” 6 feet away from someone with AC = safe.
> 
> Walking down Main Street without mask on = unsafe.
> 
> Walking down Main Street without mask holding a Starbucks Frappuccino = safe.
> 
> Like I said before. It’s an illusion of safety.
> 
> If Disney truly believes that masks keep people safe, then they should be required 100% of the time.



How do you suppose they can enforce 100%? This is not all or nothing. Pretty sure they’re operating on the assumption that a good effort is better than no effort. Perfect is unattainable. If they thought it was *unsafe* to have people without masks on, ever, they wouldn’t open. They are preventative they are not a guarantee.

They know people need to eat and drink. They know people need to be able to take it off occasionally. Giving guidance as to when and where this can be done makes it so there’s no arguing or debate (well theoretically at least). Relying on people to judge for themselves when they can remove their mask (like the bench example) would be a mess. People are way too selfish for that one.

And for the record I will be surprised if the mask break areas don’t separate people way more than 6 feet, as a precaution. 6 feet is not much and is minimum, not a guarantee.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

RWinNOLA said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the reason for me questioning.  I didn’t see anything here that said KS would be closed other than a seemingly random post that mentioned it with other attractions that has been previously discussed.  Then others started posting as if it f was fact so I thought I missed something.
> 
> Then a link to attractions was posted so I went and looked at that for 7/17 and KS I showing operating hours.
> 
> I’m not trying to be argumentative.  I’m just really curious as to whether there is good reason to think KS may be closed as opposed to this just being as comment that gained traction with no real basis.



I think the original post mentioned was mine. It was a totally benign comment. I saw it was closed on the WDW attractions list for the first day we are in parks.(8/16). I was referring to the link for this part of the website at the time. Which was the predominant topic for conversation at that moment. I didn’t realize it looked different for July. Didn’t mean to start any rumors but I gotta think that the official website is about the best source we have presently. I sourced the information from the website screenshot when I realized that there was confusion.


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone!!!
> Just go to the website,  go to the park,  input the date and you will see what's scheduled as open and closed
> KS is shown as operating
> Remember there's an attraction tab and an entertainment tab
> You all (I'm generalizing) need to research on your own and don't just depend on what's being said here
> Again,  these times and experiences might change but none of that was there Friday


Using that, it appears all the actual zoo portions of AK will be closed in mid July  anyone have insight as to why?


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> They can give some kind of statement and some kind of timeline.  This is a decision they decided to make with other people’s money.  They owe those people the courtesy of a timeline for when they believe they will initialize the refund process.



you don’t know they haven’t started it. Even if they did it would be 3-5 businrsss days before you see it. we are at 1 or 2.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Kilimanjaro Safaris does show hours in July, but it is strange because it shows hours from 9am-8:30pm (which is later than park closing of 6pm), while other AK attractions show 9-5 or 9-6.   I just picked 7/20 at random to check.  Also noticed that all of the viewing trails show "schedule unavailable".  I guess it would be difficult to control social distancing on those or maybe they are worried about Covid transfer to animals?????



I recall tigers at the Bronx Zoo contracted it. It’s got to be at least a concern for the AK animals.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> I am very confused by this. They already canceled? If so the refund should be in process...


They aren’t and this is the only statement Disney has made about it to this 


> We are reaching out to Guests affected by these updates with additional information and details on options, including refunds.



Needless to say I have heard nothing from them about a refund to this point for my family’s dining plans.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> you don’t know they haven’t started it. Even if they did it would be 3-5 businrsss days before you see it. we are at 1 or 2.


I do know they haven’t started it yet because they told me they would inform me about my options first.


----------



## RWinNOLA

WonderlandisReality said:


> I think the original post mentioned was mine. It was a totally benign comment. I saw it was closed on the WDW attractions list for the first day we are in parks.(8/16). I was referring to the link for this part of the website at the time. Which was the predominant topic for conversation at that moment. I didn’t realize it looked different for July. Didn’t mean to start any rumors but I gotta think that the official website is about the best source we have presently. I sourced the information from the website screenshot when I realized that there was confusion.



Thank you.  You answered my question.

I didn’t see it mentioned as closed anywhere before your post so I followed the link that was subsequently posted and went to mid July (my reservation) and saw it open.  Thus the confusion. 

Obviously, there is a little bit of inconsistency with the way WDW is showing the hours for KS or other attractions right now, which is understandable. 

Again, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> Using that, it appears all the actual zoo portions of AK will be closed in mid July  anyone have insight as to why?



schedule is still in flux?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know we all have super high expectations from Disney, but I will say with the exception of our community centre for Mini Soccer, companies I’ve dealt with have been painfully slow at best with cancellations, refunds, or credits during COVID.

In comparison, I remain impressed with how freely Disney has allowed refunds, and loosened cancellation policies. For the most part, if they’re holding someone’s money it’s because that person has chosen to wait. They are not perfect and there is still issues, but I think they’re doing good


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> I do know they haven’t started it yet because they told me they would inform me about my options first.



options for what? A cancelled dining plan? Those are simply cancelled. There are no options I’m aware of.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Something up with Riviera DVC availability.  Suddenly zero rooms available from July 13 to Aug 13.  NBA or moving guests?


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> options for what? A cancelled dining plan? Those are simply cancelled. There are no options I’m aware of.


That is my opinion, too.  Still Disney’s only statement on it is that they will be contacting me about my options including a refund. That is what they posted on the parks blog and repeated to me on the phone today.


----------



## Eric Smith

A2DisneyMom said:


> Something up with Riviera DVC availability.  Suddenly zero rooms available from July 13 to Aug 13.  NBA or moving guests?


It would have to be moving guests.  They can’t kick the DVC owners out so they couldn’t use the Riviera as a hotel for the NBA.


----------



## RWinNOLA

A2DisneyMom said:


> Something up with Riviera DVC availability.  Suddenly zero rooms available from July 13 to Aug 13.  NBA or moving guests?



Interesting.  We are currently booked there from July 14-18.  I was looking at moving dates back a week or so as recent as this morning and there was plenty availability.


----------



## Marthasor

Brianstl said:


> That is my opinion, too.  Still Disney only statement on it is that they will be contacting me about my options including a refund. That is what they posted on the parks blog and repeated to me on the phone today.



Oh - it sounds like you are waiting for an adjusted confirmation with the dining plan taken off and the new price of your reservation - is that correct?  Yes, that would frustrate me too!  This waiting and not-knowing part is becoming a bit stressful!


----------



## Brianstl

Marthasor said:


> Oh - it sounds like you are waiting for an adjusted confirmation with the dining plan taken off and the new price of your reservation - is that correct?  Yes, that would frustrate me too!  This waiting and not-knowing part is becoming a bit stressful!


The dinning plans were purchased for my family’s DVC stay.


----------



## cakebaker

A2DisneyMom said:


> Something up with Riviera DVC availability.  Suddenly zero rooms available from July 13 to Aug 13.  NBA or moving guests?



Availability for that time frame has been gone ever since the announcement. I was able to modify for quite some time after the announceMent and Riviera was the only DVC unavailable then.


----------



## Marthasor

Brianstl said:


> The dinning plans were purchased for my family’s DVC stay.



I hope it is straightened out soon.  I understand your frustration.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Sort of like a poster that claims water rides can’t be managed when the park reopens, despite the fact that Disney did just that at Shanghai.


 Amazing how wrong know it alls can be, isn’t it?


----------



## aweehughes

Brianstl said:


> You think if you are going to cancel experiences and dining plans for people who already paid you into the thousands for these things, it would be important to refund the money quickly to those people.  Sadly, this doesn’t seem to be a priority for Disney and it is starting to anger me a little.


I paid for my entire stay with a gift card that I've repeatedly merged funds to--they won't be able to put the dining plan back onto the gift card because of the amount. My dining plan was obviously canceled and I was told it will take 6-8 weeks to get a new gift card unless they send me an egiftcard. The phone CM seemed to think they would call me when they go in and adjust my package--I highly doubt it. We lave in 71 days.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Availability for that time frame has been gone ever since the announcement. I was able to modify for quite some time after the announceMent and Riviera was the only DVC unavailable then.


It is bookable on the DVC side for July 11-16 so it’s not totally shut down.


----------



## LSUmiss

Those lists are showing shows like fotlk & Nemo. Do we really think those will be open? Were they showing no times before & have been updated?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know we all have super high expectations from Disney, but I will say with the exception of our community centre for Mini Soccer, companies I’ve dealt with have been painfully slow at best with cancellations, refunds, or credits during COVID.
> 
> In comparison, I remain impressed with how freely Disney has allowed refunds, and loosened cancellation policies. For the most part, if they’re holding someone’s money it’s because that person has chosen to wait. They are not perfect and there is still issues, but I think they’re doing good



Agreed. I was originally an April cancellation for both resort stay AND rundisney race challenge. I got my resort stay deposit refund in what I'd consider a normal timeframe. Rundisney refunds took a few weeks but they came through and in that case I was impressed they did a full refund. I was honestly expecting a gift card, voucher, or deferral to next year. Instead got a full cash refund (minus cost of virtual half medal which they mailed to me) so even though it took a few weeks to process I was happy at getting just a straight refund.

So I have no issues so far from how I've been treated except I do wish they had cancelled the star wars race sooner because it was obvious a mid-april half marathon with 15000 people just wasn't happening.


----------



## dislee1164

Krandor said:


> Agreed. I was originally an April cancellation for both resort stay AND rundisney race challenge. I got my resort stay deposit refund in what I'd consider a normal timeframe. Rundisney refunds took a few weeks but they came through and in that case I was impressed they did a full refund. I was honestly expecting a gift card, voucher, or deferral to next year. Instead got a full cash refund (minus cost of virtual half medal which they mailed to me) so even though it took a few weeks to process I was happy at getting just a straight refund.
> 
> So I have no issues so far from how I've been treated except I do wish they had cancelled the star wars race sooner because it was obvious a mid-april half marathon with 15000 people just wasn't happening.



Did your refund come after the start of what would have been your stay? Or after they announced it would be closed during that time?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

cakebaker said:


> Availability for that time frame has been gone ever since the announcement. I was able to modify for quite some time after the announceMent and Riviera was the only DVC unavailable then.



Not for me.  I just booked a Poly 7/13-7/17 yesterday and Riviera had availability at that time.  What I saw wasn’t even the option of partial stays, it was waitlist only for the entire month.  Could’ve been just a glitch.  I guess time would tell.


----------



## Krandor

dislee1164 said:


> Did your refund come after the start of what would have been your stay? Or after they announced it would be closed during that time?



My stay was mid-April.   I cancelled my trip once they cancelled the race weekend which was still during the "closed will March 31" phase.  I had the refund of my deposit  before my stay would have been.  I think it was about a week for that.  So I cancelled before they were officially closed that day but after my reason for going (Stat Wars Half Marathon) was officially cancelled.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> Those lists are showing shows like fotlk & Nemo. Do we really think those will be open? Were they showing no times before & have been updated?


I’m thinking just like with all things Disney IT, the rides and shows being shown currently won’t be the official list when the parks are opened. It’s a nice guide for right now, but I would give them about a month before we really start to question what’s going to be open and when. There are still dining reservations in peoples MDE accounts right now and they’re working on rolling out new operating systems and procedures. Listing the operating times for rides over a month from now is probably pretty low on their priority list.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Eric Smith said:


> It would have to be moving guests.  They can’t kick the DVC owners out so they couldn’t use the Riviera as a hotel for the NBA.


 
I tend to agree.  Looks like it might be the first resort to have the “60 day clause” executed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> They aren’t and this is the only statement Disney has made about it to this
> 
> 
> Needless to say I have heard nothing from them about a refund to this point for my family’s dining plans.



Ahhh gotcha. That stinks.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> It is bookable on the DVC side for July 11-16 so it’s not totally shut down.


I thought I had read that somewhere, but yes, I'm talking about cash DVC. I have no clue why it was unavailable, I've had reservations there for months and have been watching that particular resort and always found availability.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> I’m thinking just like with all things Disney IT, the rides and shows being shown currently won’t be the official list when the parks are opened. It’s a nice guide for right now, but I would give them about a month before we really start to question what’s going to be open and when. There are still dining reservations in peoples MDE accounts right now and they’re working on rolling out new operating systems and procedures. Listing the operating times for rides over a month from now is probably pretty low on their priority list.



And the big thing - they still don't know exactly how many CMs they are going to have when they open.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> Availability for that time frame has been gone ever since the announcement. I was able to modify for quite some time after the announceMent and Riviera was the only DVC unavailable then.



Not true.  We are booked July 14-18 (2 BR) and as recently as this morning, July 20-24 was available.  

Was looking at changing because we would prefer to be at Riviera when both Epcot and HS are open.  We are also booked at Polynesian for 7-18 and 7-19 so was just looking to reverse order of reservations based on opening dates.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

A2DisneyMom said:


> I tend to agree.  Looks like it might be the first resort to have the “60 day clause” executed.


Correcting myself, lol, as I realize that Aug 13 is farther than 60 days in the future.  So, then, how is Disney doing this?  With literally every room type available on July 13 (and zero rooms thereafter), I have a hard time believing the 30% has somehow been fully booked.  Glitch?


----------



## Marthasor

I'm just curious - I believe one of the moderators had noted that FT CM's were going to be called back soon and then PT CM's (please forgive me if I'm confusing the information) and they are being asked if they would like to come back.  Until WDW knows who is coming back, they won't really know how to staff parks and resorts - is that a correct assessment?  And if that's the case - will they even know what resorts they CAN open prior to those CMs committing to returning?  I guess I'm just confused as to when they will actually know if they can open beyond the DVC resorts and, if they don't have space for all of the guests beyond what they can open based on staffing - then what?  Will they actually start cancelling on people?


----------



## Krandor

Marthasor said:


> I'm just curious - I believe one of the moderators had noted that FT CM's were going to be called back soon and then PT CM's (please forgive me if I'm confusing the information) and they are being asked if they would like to come back.  Until WDW knows who is coming back, they won't really know how to staff parks and resorts - is that a correct assessment?  And if that's the case - will they even know what resorts they CAN open prior to those CMs committing to returning?  I guess I'm just confused as to when they will actually know if they can open beyond the DVC resorts and, if they don't have space for all of the guests beyond what they can open based on staffing - then what?  Will they actually start cancelling on people?



Correct.  They don't know yet how many CMs they will have.  They likely have an estimate but can't have any exact number yet so yeah what attractions, resorts, stores, etc. are open may change based on that.


----------



## Marthasor

Krandor said:


> Correct.  They don't know yet how many CMs they will have.  They likely have an estimate but can't have any exact number yet so yeah what attractions, resorts, stores, etc. are open may change based on that.



Ok, thank you so much for clarifying.  I'm so nervous resorts will be overcrowded if they are short-staffed and then they try to accommodate everyone by moving them all to the DVC resorts (although they are all lovely!).  I guess only time will tell and I thank in advance anyone who is going toward the beginning of the opening and will be reporting back!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

A2DisneyMom said:


> Correcting myself, lol, as I realize that Aug 13 is farther than 60 days in the future.  So, then, how is Disney doing this?  With literally every room type available on July 13 (and zero rooms thereafter), I have a hard time believing the 30% has somehow been fully booked.  Glitch?



Attempting to explain this in the simplest way possible ...

They are currently selling Riviera DVC contracts. There is only a certain percentage of the resort that is declared for members to date. As they sell more Riviera contracts, more availability will be declared to members. 

In the meantime, a large percentage of the resort is available for cash bookings because they haven’t sold all the DVC contracts yet.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/spaceship-earth-reportedly-reopen-ba1/


Edit: I don't know if this was already posted, but IT NEEDED TO BE POSTED AGAIN!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

A2DisneyMom said:


> I tend to agree.  Looks like it might be the first resort to have the “60 day clause” executed.



Same thing happening with AKV Jambo it looks like.  Although that has been strangely unavailable since the announcement last week.  I suppose it’s possible that by having Kidani open it covers the bases with AKV DVC availability if demand isn’t greater than Kidani supply....but that’s complete speculation on my part.


----------



## Sandisw

Brianstl said:


> They can give some kind of statement and some kind of timeline.  This is a decision they decided to make with other people’s money.  They owe those people the courtesy of a timeline for when they believe they will initialize the refund process.



What did they say when you contacted them?


----------



## Brianstl

Sandisw said:


> What did they say when you contacted them?


They told me they would be contacting me in the future. It was almost word for word what is posted on the posted in the Disney park blog, it might have been word for word.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/spaceship-earth-reportedly-reopen-ba1/
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't know if this was already posted, but IT NEEDED TO BE POSTED AGAIN!



Now I am worried it will be closed NEXT May.


----------



## coralietg

I called this afternoon on my drive home from work. This morning, my package changed from the recovery free dining to "Wds5th HearAcc - VisAlrm Notif 2Q CPD", but I didn't get any new invoice. I called them because I paid for everything with eGift cards, and I should've been due a refund. I was told that they would be able to send me a new eGift card that I should get in 7-10 days. I'm torn between being sick of obsessively checking, and terrified to NOT check in case I miss important information about park reservations


----------



## Sandisw

Brianstl said:


> They told me they would be contacting me in the future. It was almost word for word what is posted on the posted in the Disney park blog, it might have been word for word.



Well, let’s hope it processes to your CC before you expect it too!


----------



## Marthasor

Brianstl said:


> They told me they would be contacting me in the future. It was almost word for word what is posted on the posted in the Disney park blog, it might have been word for word.



Oh no.  That is disconcerting.  I would imagine seeing so many guests getting e-mails with dining packages dropped and price adjustments adds to the frustration.  I hope you get word soon.


----------



## Sandisw

A2DisneyMom said:


> Correcting myself, lol, as I realize that Aug 13 is farther than 60 days in the future.  So, then, how is Disney doing this?  With literally every room type available on July 13 (and zero rooms thereafter), I have a hard time believing the 30% has somehow been fully booked.  Glitch?



The rooms at RIV on DVC have been very spotty at best the past few months for the month of July. I know this because I have been stalking the website.  Since they announced last week park opening, things went quickly. So, I definitley think that 30% is taken by members 

Jambo...different...thar had a lot of rooms and tonight...nothing for 4 months now...rumor is NBA.


----------



## Brianstl

Sandisw said:


> Well, let’s hope it processes to your CC before you expect it too!





Marthasor said:


> Oh no.  That is disconcerting.  I would imagine seeing so many guests getting e-mails with dining packages dropped and price adjustments adds to the frustration.  I hope you get word soon.


It needs to be said that the cast member was as nice as she could be. So nice that I didn’t even get upset about it until later on.  It is amazing with all the cast members are going through how professional and friendly they remain.  I can only imagine what they hear from some people.  Great job by the cast members as always.


----------



## runjulesrun

Sandisw said:


> The rooms at RIV on DVC have been very spotty at best the past few months for the month of July. I know this because I have been stalking the website.  Since they announced last week park opening, things went quickly. So, I definitley think that 30% is taken by members
> 
> Jambo...different...thar had a lot of rooms and tonight...nothing for 4 months now...rumor is NBA.


Jambo seems more like what NBA players would want than CSR like others were speculating about but would it be harder to form the bubble around them at Jambo?


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> Not true.  We are booked July 14-18 (2 BR) and as recently as this morning, July 20-24 was available.
> 
> Was looking at changing because we would prefer to be at Riviera when both Epcot and HS are open.  We are also booked at Polynesian for 7-18 and 7-19 so was just looking to reverse order of reservations based on opening dates.


 True. I’m talking about cash, not dvc. The only ones who have been able to book anything for a while now has been DVC, but there was a point in time after the announcement I could still modify my cash reservation, but only to a DVC or FW. I checked many times a day for a couple of days during tha window and there was nothing at the Riviera, cash. Before the announcement there was. As to why that is, I have no idea.


----------



## tinkerhon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/spaceship-earth-reportedly-reopen-ba1/
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't know if this was already posted, but IT NEEDED TO BE POSTED AGAIN!



Do the phonetians even know anything about social distancing? I hope this is not a reduced experience !


----------



## Krandor

https://www.11alive.com/article/new...ne-12/85-c72c12a1-03d3-4d85-a4e0-302dd3911872


----------



## Julie Amber

Has the governor signed off on Disney’s plan yet?


----------



## Tiggr88

Julie Amber said:


> Has the governor signed off on Disney’s plan yet?


Yes


----------



## jsand99

So the rumor is NBA is going to be housed in Jambo now?  So I am going to be kicked out of my DVC room so some overpaid athlete can have it?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

8 year old wanted me to poll people here to see if you all thought arcades would be open. We are specifically booked for AOA.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

jsand99 said:


> So the rumor is NBA is going to be housed in Jambo now?  So I am going to be kicked out of my DVC room so some overpaid athlete can have it?


can they do that If you own the timeshare And are booked?


----------



## jsand99

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> can they do that If you own the timeshare And are booked?


I'm not sure what the rules are here but I hope not. I guess the thought may be that they could move those booked at Jambo to Kidani but I dont think many owners would be happy about that. I know I wouldn't. In my opinion, Jambo>Kidani. I like the layout and lobby of Jambo much better. I also booked Jambo for Boma and Jiko. If they moved all DVC to Kidani and created a Jambo bubble for the NBA then the only onsite food option is Sanaa.


----------



## atkinstogram

jsand99 said:


> So the rumor is NBA is going to be housed in Jambo now?  So I am going to be kicked out of my DVC room so some overpaid athlete can have it?



That would explain why AKL Jambo was missing for the next few months when I looked on the UK site (before all of 2020 was removed).


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> 8 year old wanted me to poll people here to see if you all thought arcades would be open. We are specifically booked for AOA.


For what dates? In July AoA might not be open at all
As far as the arcade I honestly don't know,  again depends on when you're coming


----------



## mhautz

SaintsManiac said:


> Now I am worried it will be closed NEXT May.


2021?  Wasn't it likely to be closed then anyway? Even 2022 maybe, depending on whose time frame you thought.  I thought I read it was supposed to take two plus years, but I also know conventional wisdom was before the 50th.



WonderlandisReality said:


> 8 year old wanted me to poll people here to see if you all thought arcades would be open. We are specifically booked for AOA.


Completely a guess, but I would say no. Arcades have tons of surfaces you touch and  no real clear way to enforce social distancing, particularly with children.  I'm not sure I've ever seen a CM in there (I'm sure they are there sometimes) and they would have to more actively manage the arcade under the circumstances.


----------



## Rebma512

jsand99 said:


> So the rumor is NBA is going to be housed in Jambo now?  So I am going to be kicked out of my DVC room so some overpaid athlete can have it?


Life’s not fair is it...
(Insert picture of scar) 
I’m so sorry, I couldn’t help it


----------



## Eric Smith

jsand99 said:


> So the rumor is NBA is going to be housed in Jambo now?  So I am going to be kicked out of my DVC room so some overpaid athlete can have it?


It's not a rumor.  It's speculation from this board.  Don't take it for any more than that.


----------



## OKW Lover

Krandor said:


> And the big thing - they still don't know exactly how many CMs they are going to have when they open.


Disagree.  They don't need to know exactly how many CM's will come back.  They only need to have enough come back to staff the parks at reduced capacity.  


Marthasor said:


> Until WDW knows who is coming back, they won't really know how to staff parks and resorts - is that a correct assessment?


No, I don't think that's quite right either.  Some worker skills are directly transferable from one place to another with minimal additional training.  A custodial CM who normally works in the MK could just as easily work in Epcot.  A culinary CM who normally works at Flame Tree BBQ can just as easily work in DHS.


----------



## Sandisw

WonderlandisReality said:


> 8 year old wanted me to poll people here to see if you all thought arcades would be open. We are specifically booked for AOA.



I think it all depends on when that resort is eventually opened back up.  But the reports are that things will be limited and I can’t imagine they are going to open something up like thar until later in process.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tinkerhon said:


> Do the phonetians even know anything about social distancing? I hope this is not a reduced experience !



Oh goodness ... Now I am thinking of how the spiel would be adapted for a special Covid- 19 overlay of SSE

"Remember how easy it was to learn your social distancing?  Thank the CDC!"

"Think of it as the world's first backup system ... Meaning a system requiring you to back up a few more steps from the next person in the queue"


----------



## tfiga

Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


----------



## yulilin3

OKW Lover said:


> Disagree.  They don't need to know exactly how many CM's will come back.  They only need to have enough come back to staff the parks at reduced capacity.
> 
> No, I don't think that's quite right either.  Some worker skills are directly transferable from one place to another with minimal additional training.  A custodial CM who normally works in the MK could just as easily work in Epcot.  A culinary CM who normally works at Flame Tree BBQ can just as easily work in DHS.


hhmmm
think of it this way
in a normal disney operational day they have F/T P/T seasonal and CP. I know they will open with reduced capacity so they won't need all the CM
Seasonal and CP are not coming back at all right now, probably not through the end of the year
Disney is now recalling all of their F/T back by seniority. The CM can deny to go back due to health concerns for them or if they live with someone who has underlying conditions or are elderly, they will not loose unemployment and they will not loose their job
So that's a good chunk of CM that MIGHT not come back
There are all CMs that have left the company because of the horrid unemployment system (by the way after 5 weeks my DD finally got her first check from them)
so that's another number of CM not available
When they call the F/T back if their original positions are all filled they are asked if they want to go to another position and train there in the meantime. The CM can refuse and still be allowed to keep their job and stay in unemployment, another chunk
They then go down the line with all F/T and then move to P/T and do the same

So no, I think DIsney needs to know the number of CM coming back before they can effectively and truthfully know what they can staff


----------



## woody337

Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?


----------



## Sandisw

OKW Lover said:


> Disagree.  They don't need to know exactly how many CM's will come back.  They only need to have enough come back to staff the parks at reduced capacity.
> 
> No, I don't think that's quite right either.  Some worker skills are directly transferable from one place to another with minimal additional training.  A custodial CM who normally works in the MK could just as easily work in Epcot.  A culinary CM who normally works at Flame Tree BBQ can just as easily work in DHS.



Right now, many CMs normally used are not available. No college program, no international, no CMs who are in a high risk populations.

Not an easy task to ensure and unless you know how many CMs have accepted to come back...only then can they decide where and what can be operational.


----------



## Jacq7414

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


I’d say no. Probably masks to the end of the year? I’m just hoping they’ll be lifted by April 2021 - but I’m not even sure about that


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?


I think it boils down to this:
1) They are going to need to consolidate resorts since the levels of on site guests are going to be really low relative to a normal summer.  It doesn't make sense to open a bunch of different resorts at very low occupancy.  They also probably won't have the staffing from Cast Members available to open all the resorts.
2) The easiest way to make sure most people who are moved from a value or moderate is to move them to a Deluxe resort.  People are more likely to be upset if they are just moved to a different resort at the same level.
3) Most of the Deluxes are close to at least one park.  A significant amount are walkable to at least one park.  This will cut down on the demand for Disney transportation.  Lowering the demand on transportation would allow them to run buses at lower occupancy and higher frequency to accommodate some sort of distancing.


----------



## Eric Smith

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


I think it's really going to depend on what the situation for the virus is by that point.  I would be surprised if the mask requirement is removed that soon.  I don't think it's likely to happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?



obviously hard to tell but I wouldn't expect it - I think places, especially Disney, will want to err on the side of caution ....and unless there is really clear evidence that a 2nd wave won't come I think restrictions will be around for a while

But it is possible - especially if the social distancing goes really well, then maybe they can lift them being required outdoors.  I wouldn't expect it but if it happens then that is an added bonus


----------



## tlmadden73

woody337 said:


> Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?


The thinking is that the All-Stars wouldn't open since they are so far away and only accessible to parks via buses. Disney is probably trying to severely limit the amount of bus transportation they need to use. They probably will run buses, half-full.  Between that and limited capacity, they would have to probably run way too many buses to the "far out" resorts like the All-Stars .. OR else the guests would have to wait WAY too long to be convenient for the next bus.


----------



## tlmadden73

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


I can't see them lasting more than a month or two.  People are going to get more and more comfortable with being out and about locally, and if masks aren't required "back home" then there will be resistance/annoyance/non-compliance at the parks and it will just be too hard to manage without upsetting your paying guests. 

If anything they may drop the silliness of requiring them outside.


----------



## nkereina

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


It will be interesting to see how things transpire once the park opens. You know there will be tons of people pushing the limits, removing masks or pushing them down off the nose/mouth for a while, scolded by CMs or other guests for not wearing it or wearing it correctly, leading to arguments, etc. It won't be pretty. I could see some changes if the pushback becomes intense. Perhaps modifying it to only requiring it in queues and stores/indoors. Or eventually flipping to recommending it rather than requiring it, like how Legoland is approaching it.


----------



## 2letterwords

sweetyk83 said:


> Does anyone happen to know when we should be seeing refunds for prepaid, cancelled reservations? Has anyone seen refunds yet?
> I have a cabana rental I paid upfront for, it's gone in MDE but I haven't seen a refund show up yet.





2letterwords said:


> Our pirates dessert voyage disappeared a few days ago but no refund on our card yet.  I imagine the credit might be slow to show up but who knows....



Our refund posted this morning.   Pleased by how quickly it came.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?



In the immediate future, because they don’t need to have them open. They can move them to other resorts and reduce costs. Personally, I think any closure of every resort in each level is going to be very short term, if at all. I think  they’re going to open 1 resort on each level  and fully opening resorts where they have DVC attached. 

At least I hope. If they don’t open values and mods quickly, it’s not going to be much fun booking a resort when all you have to choose from are DVC rack rates.

That said, the idea they’re only opening DVC in the beginning is based on rumor, 3rd hand information and speculation right now.


----------



## Pyotr

I called on Sunday for a refund on my park tickets and it was posted this morning.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't see them lasting more than a month or two.  People are going to get more and more comfortable with being out and about locally, and if masks aren't required "back home" then there will be resistance/annoyance/non-compliance at the parks and it will just be too hard to manage without upsetting your paying guests.
> 
> If anything they may drop the silliness of requiring them outside.


I disagree. I think Disney and UO will be among the last in the nation to reduce the need for masks. I wouldn’t be surprised for the requirement to last through the end of the year, if not into 2021. They are always going to err on the extreme side of caution.

Just like with the cruise industry. I wouldn’t be surprised for the DCL to be the LAST cruise line to resume operations once cruises start to sail again. They’ll also be the most restrictive once they do resume.


----------



## nkereina

nkereina said:


> It will be interesting to see how things transpire once the park opens. You know there will be tons of people pushing the limits, removing masks or pushing them down off the nose/mouth for a while, scolded by CMs or other guests for not wearing it or wearing it correctly, leading to arguments, etc. It won't be pretty. I could see some changes if the pushback becomes intense. Perhaps modifying it to only requiring it in queues and stores/indoors. Or eventually flipping to recommending it rather than requiring it, like how Legoland is approaching it.


@Jrb1979 curious what was funny about my above post? Its naïve to think people aren't going to become combative or push the limit when it comes to the masks. Its already happening elsewhere.


----------



## skeeter31

nkereina said:


> @Jrb1979 curious what was funny about my above post? Its naïve to think people aren't going to become combative or push the limit when it comes to the masks. Its already happening elsewhere.


My hope is we‘re finally going to see Disney have some backbone and stand up for their rules. Disney is a private company, can require whatever they like, and traveling to WDW right now is a choice and a privilege. If you don’t follow their rules, you should be removed from the property, simple as that.


----------



## firefly_ris

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do people seriously not realize this has always gone on? DVC resorts in particular will have people have all sorts of different amounts.
> 
> Rack rate, discounted rack rate (sometimes very heavy discounts), point rentals, owners on their own points, and possibly even people being comped/upgraded. It can swing by hundreds and hundreds of dollars a night.



That's what I was thinking. People get walked to different resorts and surprise upgraded all year long for all sorts of reasons from overbooking to unexpected room maintenance. Excited recipients often make a thread about it in the Resorts forum. Not sure why people are so flabbergasted now.


----------



## mhautz

woody337 said:


> Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?


I guess I don't think that.  I know the assumption is dramatically reduced occupancy, but with Deluxes/DVC, it would have to be extremely reduced and I have yet to see anything confirming those are the goal numbers.  Maybe they are, but _If_ the resort goals were something like 40 or 50% occupancy, which is still very low, they'd have to have a value and moderate(s).


----------



## Jrb1979

nkereina said:


> @Jrb1979 curious what was funny about my above post? Its naïve to think people aren't going to become combative or push the limit when it comes to the masks. Its already happening elsewhere.


It feels like the ones that don't want to wear masks are the ones who keep saying it will end soon. 

I don't think it's going to be gone by September just cause guests don't want to wear them. Its simple if you don't want to wear a mask then don't go.


----------



## chad_1138

I feel like those who are complaining about the POSSIBILITY of us value resort peasants being upgraded to a DVC resort think its going to go down like this...


----------



## JaxDad

chad_1138 said:


> I feel like those who are complaining about the POSSIBILITY of us value resort peasants being upgraded to a DVC resort think its going to go down like this...
> 
> View attachment 498505


And we know that won't end well...


----------



## disneydreamer1970

chad_1138 said:


> I feel like those who are complaining about the POSSIBILITY of us value resort peasants being upgraded to a DVC resort think its going to go down like this...
> 
> View attachment 498505



Thank you so much for the giggle this morning.  I am one of those value resort peasants too.


----------



## Brianstl

mhautz said:


> I guess I don't think that.  I know the assumption is dramatically reduced occupancy, but with Deluxes/DVC, it would have to be extremely reduced and I have yet to see anything confirming those are the goal numbers.  Maybe they are, but _If_ the resort goals were something like 40 or 50% occupancy, which is still very low, they'd have to have a value and moderate(s).



I think the eventual resort goal is somewhere between 25-35% occupancy eventually for the first few months.  They need to have to have space in the parks for good neighbor hotels and find a way to accommodate some pass holders.


----------



## chad_1138

JaxDad said:


> And we know that won't end well...
> View attachment 498506


----------



## MickeyWaffles

nkereina said:


> @Jrb1979 curious what was funny about my above post? Its naïve to think people aren't going to become combative or push the limit when it comes to the masks. Its already happening elsewhere.



And one could argue that it’s naive to think Disney will not enforce the mask rule, especially when it’s a stipulation in the union agreement that guests must wear them. I don’t think they’re going to loosen mask restrictions just because people won’t comply. I think Disney is going to take mask enforcement seriously. It is true that in many past situations CMs do not enforce rules or challenge guests, but I think people are going to be surprised at how seriously Disney takes mask enforcement. They’re opening in the middle of a pandemic, after all.


----------



## Brianstl

JaxDad said:


> And we know that won't end well...
> View attachment 498506


A significant amount of guests will probably dressed to perform that job.


----------



## chad_1138

disneydreamer1970 said:


> Thank you so much for the giggle this morning.  I am one of those value resort peasants too.


Absolutely!  We are POP July 5-17.  We are going to be happy just to go.  We know that we will be there with no parks for the first half of our trip.  We are going to make the best of it, no matter where we are!!!


----------



## skeeter31

chad_1138 said:


> Absolutely!  We are POP July 5-17.  We are going to be happy just to go.  We know that we will be there with no parks for the first half of our trip.  We are going to make the best of it, no matter where we are!!!


Its going to be interesting to see what happens to stays like yours as we get closer to opening. Will Disney follow the past practices and cancel your stay because you’re checking in prior to resorts opening? Will they move you to a DVC? Will they only cancel the portion prior to the park opening? It’s definitely going to be interesting.


----------



## chad_1138

skeeter31 said:


> Its going to be interesting to see what happens to stays like yours as we get closer to opening. Will Disney follow the past practices and cancel your stay because you’re checking in prior to resorts opening? Will they move you to a DVC? Will they only cancel the portion prior to the park opening? It’s definitely going to be interesting.


Yeah, we are very anxious to see what happens.  I am hoping that once they reopen modifications (if they do), that we can bump our trip back a week or two.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

chad_1138 said:


> Absolutely!  We are POP July 5-17.  We are going to be happy just to go.  We know that we will be there with no parks for the first half of our trip.  We are going to make the best of it, no matter where we are!!!



We are booked at POP from July 15-20 and feel the exact same way.  We keep saying we are going on an adventure and are going to make the best of anything.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I don't know how logistically they can put the NBA at Jambo.  Jambo has the only quick service at AKL.  DVC uses that.  If they decide to somehow add a quick service that DVC could use then it might work.  They did add a temporty quick service at Caribbean Beach so they have done it before.


----------



## Pyotr

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know how logistically they can put the NBA at Jambo.  Jambo has the only quick service at AKL.  DVC uses that.  If they decide to somehow add a quick service that DVC could use then it might work.  They did add a temporty quick service at Caribbean Beach so they have done it before.



Sanaa becomes a quick service for breakfast. Maybe they can keep it as one all day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I’m kind of hoping they don’t move me from my value resort. I’m at Pop and I want the skyliner!  Though if the reason they want to move folks from values is to cut down on busses, I might be left alone....


----------



## chad_1138

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m kind of hoping they don’t move me from my value resort. I’m at Pop and I want the skyliner!  Though if the reason they want to move folks from values is to cut down on busses, I might be left alone....


We are excited for the Skyliner too!  This will be our first trip down since it has been open, staying at POP.  I would honestly be happy to stay at POP and not be moved.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

runjulesrun said:


> Jambo seems more like what NBA players would want than CSR like others were speculating about but would it be harder to form the bubble around them at Jambo?


Jambo is wide open for July and August with every DVC room type    The NBA will not be using a DVC resort because they will want to keep players and staff away from other guests


----------



## Lewisc

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


We won't have a vaccine before the end of the year, and that's assuming a lot of "magic".  Union contract requires masks.  I think Disney is more likely to relax social distancing.


woody337 said:


> Why does everyone keep thinking the values wont open right away?


We think bookings are going to be way down, I think Disney fan forums are overstating demand.  Money issues,  Time off issues.  Safety issues.  Issues with modified Disney Experience.  International visitors can't even enter the US.  Deluxe resorts might as well open since DVC sections have to open.  That suggests a lot of guests will be upgraded.  POP is likely to be the first value to open, skyliner.



chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know how logistically they can put the NBA at Jambo.  Jambo has the only quick service at AKL.  DVC uses that.  If they decide to somehow add a quick service that DVC could use then it might work.  They did add a temporty quick service at Caribbean Beach so they have done it before.


Does BCV even have a real quick service restaurant?  No doubt Disney could add a temporary quick service facility.  Could be as simple as food trucks with guests taking their purchases back to their rooms. Another poster had another idea Sanaa could be used.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Pyotr said:


> I called on Sunday for a refund on my park tickets and it was posted this morning.


I got way behind on this thread late last week so I feel like I've missed a lot. Is this a new development? Are they now offering refunds instead of just extensions?

Also, can anyone tell me if we've heard anything new about AP's? Last I knew was just that they were stopping the clock until the parks reopen. I'm hoping they do something better than that.


----------



## mhautz

I guess one more question I have about the upgrade rumors: are we assuming Disney is going to do near 100% occupancy at the open resorts before they open more? I'm not sure that's a safe assumption (pun intended).


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lewisc said:


> We won't have a vaccine before the end of the year, and that's assuming a lot of "magic".  Union contract requires masks.  I think Disney is more likely to relax social distancing.
> 
> 
> 
> Does BCV even have a real quick service restaurant?  No doubt Disney could add a temporary quick service facility.  Could be as simple as food trucks with guests taking their purchases back to their rooms. Another poster had another idea Sanaa could be used.



Physical distancing is far, far more important than mask wearing.

BCV does not have a quick service.  It uses the BC facilities for all dining.  DVC has already said that restaurants will be open for DVC so that to me means that BC restaurants in some capacity will be open


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mhautz said:


> I guess one more question I have about the upgrade rumors: are we assuming Disney is going to do near 100% occupancy at the open resorts before they open more? I'm not sure that's a safe assumption (pun intended).


There is no way.


----------



## Sarahslay

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m kind of hoping they don’t move me from my value resort. I’m at Pop and I want the skyliner!  Though if the reason they want to move folks from values is to cut down on busses, I might be left alone....


Not gonna lie, I would love a move from Pop to Riviera.


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

Iowamomof4 said:


> I got way behind on this thread late last week so I feel like I've missed a lot. Is this a new development? Are they now offering refunds instead of just extensions?
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me if we've heard anything new about AP's? Last I knew was just that they were stopping the clock until the parks reopen. I'm hoping they do something better than that.


I was able to get a refund on park tickets last Friday. No questions asked.


----------



## Mit88

Are people really arguing against people getting upgraded from moderate/value to deluxe? Haven’t we all been through enough recently that maybe, just maybe, we could all use a little break? We’re all on WDW property because we have something in common, we all love Disney. I hope you guys dont walk into a park and look at people guessing what level of hotel someone else is staying at. Disney is expensive no matter where you stay. Some people even prefer moderates and value resorts over deluxe.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> Are people really arguing against people getting upgraded from moderate/value to deluxe? Haven’t we all been through enough recently that maybe, just maybe, we could all use a little break? We’re all on WDW property because we have something in common, we all love Disney. I hope you guys dont walk into a park and look at people guessing what level of hotel someone else is staying at. Disney is expensive no matter where you stay. Some people even prefer moderates and value resorts over deluxe.



Not to mention it is in no way based on fact.. we're just rumor mongering. Nobody should be getting upset!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267816142564847618


----------



## Lewisc

chicagoshannon said:


> Physical distancing is far, far more important than mask wearing.
> 
> BCV does not have a quick service.  It uses the BC facilities for all dining.  DVC has already said that restaurants will be open for DVC so that to me means that BC restaurants in some capacity will be open


My point was, unless something has recently changed, BC/YC  doesn't have a real quick service restaurant.  DVC doesn't necessarily have to have a real QS restaurant available even if Jambo is closed to non NBA guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’m kind of hoping they don’t move me from my value resort. I’m at Pop and I want the skyliner!  Though if the reason they want to move folks from values is to cut down on busses, I might be left alone....



yeah, I was thinking if anything maybe they don't open the all stars and move people from there to POP and AoA so there are some Values open but those at least can use the Skyliner to 2 resorts


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Are people really arguing against people getting upgraded from moderate/value to deluxe?



This is nothing new. Some people resent any kind of upgrade, always have. 

Honestly, they could move me from AllStars to a grand villa and I wouldn’t go in the first few weeks. For all that people will be missing and the pia requirements while still having to pay full price, a little upgrade in resort is the least that could happen. It may even happen that those already booked at DVC might get upgraded to a better villa to make room for moves to studios. 

But again, not all upgrades are real upgrades. So for those who don’t like people complaining about you getting one, don’t become them and complain that someone else got better than you. I say that knowing full well it’s going to happen.

Then there’s the real possibility it won’t happen at all.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not to mention it is in no way based on fact.. we're just rumor mongering. Nobody should be getting upset!



Its just mind boggling. Maybe I’ve just been ignorant to it but I never really thought of hotel tiers being a level of segregation. Most people are there to sleep between going to the parks. Not everyone wants to spend $800 a night for a bed. I love staying at the Poly and Beach Club, but if I were told the only way I could go to Disney was to sleep in a sleeping bag in the parking lot of All Star Sports and pay $100 a night to do so, I would.


----------



## mhautz

Mit88 said:


> Are people really arguing against people getting upgraded from moderate/value to deluxe? Haven’t we all been through enough recently that maybe, just maybe, we could all use a little break? We’re all on WDW property because we have something in common, we all love Disney. I hope you guys dont walk into a park and look at people guessing what level of hotel someone else is staying at. Disney is expensive no matter where you stay. Some people even prefer moderates and value resorts over deluxe.


Oh I'd love it.  I'm incredulous because it's too good to be true and think there are a lot of assumptions in the rumor that ALL have to be true for it to be possible.  I don't think people should be getting mad about the possibilty and we should be tempering our expectations it will happen.  

But, I do think rumors of individual resorts being closed and minor upgrades (such as All Stars to Pop/AoA) do make sense.  But that's just MY speculation that has just as much basis in fact.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Its just mind boggling. Maybe I’ve just been ignorant to it but I never really thought of hotel tiers being a level of segregation. Most people are there to sleep between going to the parks. Not everyone wants to spend $800 a night for a bed. I love staying at the Poly and Beach Club, but if I were told the only way I could go to Disney was to sleep in a sleeping bag in the parking lot of All Star Sports and pay $100 a night to do so, I would.



People are just being ridiculous.

Disney also provides lots of resort activities and things to do that anybody can enjoy, not just people staying there. It’s basically just the pools and inside the actual rooms that are limited to guests of that resort, with some exception. Should we tell those who want their resort exclusive that it never actually was?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> Are people really arguing against people getting upgraded from moderate/value to deluxe? Haven’t we all been through enough recently that maybe, just maybe, we could all use a little break? We’re all on WDW property because we have something in common, we all love Disney. I hope you guys dont walk into a park and look at people guessing what level of hotel someone else is staying at. Disney is expensive no matter where you stay. Some people even prefer moderates and value resorts over deluxe.


I've only seen 1 person argue that people shouldn't be upgraded.


----------



## Farro

How would anyone even know if someone at the hotel was upgraded?

Is this something people ask each other at the pool?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

chad_1138 said:


> Yeah, we are very anxious to see what happens.  I am hoping that once they reopen modifications (if they do), that we can bump our trip back a week or two.


Hey, get in line!  We are Pop July 5-11 and I want to push a week too!!


----------



## mhautz

Farro said:


> How would anyone even know if someone at the hotel was upgraded?
> 
> Is this something people ask each other at the pool?


Well, I know plenty of people who would constantly be like, "wow....isn't it amazing we're staying at the Poly for $135?" the entire time on the grounds.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I have no issue at all with people being upgraded (we're DVC so our stays are usually on points anyways).  The only concern I have (and I think it's very valid) is if we're not able to use the pool because of reduced capacity due to Disney consolidating hotel stays to less resorts.  Having small kids, the pools are a big factor in deciding where we stay, especially knowing we'll have less park time on our upcoming July trip.


----------



## Sandiz08

Taylor'sMom said:


> Hey, get in line!  We are Pop July 5-11 and I want to push a week too!!


Any of you called ? We are July 7-15, don’t want to lose a bounceback so I haven’t cancelled yet.


----------



## Farro

mhautz said:


> Well, I know plenty of people who would constantly be like, "wow....isn't it amazing we're staying at the Poly for $135?" the entire time on the grounds.



Hmmm. I've never encountered people doing that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Hmmm. I've never encountered people doing that.




Get it printed on a shirt.

The __________ Family
Pandemic Partying at the Poly for $135 a night!


----------



## chad_1138

Sandiz08 said:


> Any of you called ? We are July 7-15, don’t want to lose a bounceback so I haven’t cancelled yet.


I called.  Nothing can be modified at this time.  Just going to wait it out and see what happens!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Apparently $135 is bit of a deal for an All Star Resort to begin with. I just checked rack rates , when did that happen?? Maybe they shouldn’t be advertising that rate at any of the resorts.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

My ONLY concern for potential upgrades is being crowded. I would personally be stressed if BLT and BRV were packed to the gills right now.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

One of the biggest curiosities to me will be what the resorts look like after park closing.  With all parks closing early, EVERYONE on property will have no option but to go to Disney Springs, or go hang at a resort (most frequently their own).  If the limited open resorts are booked to nearly 100% capacity, that's a lot of people that are trying to access pools, restaurants and bars/lounges.  If those limited locations are then limited in capacity for social distancing, I forsee a lot of people relegated to sitting in their rooms after park close.

For me, if we are able to rebook for July, I will go with a positive outlook and the trip will be what we make of it.  Walk around, explore resorts, relax in a lounge when we can get it, etc.  We can still have an amazing trip.  Just sayin'... the resorts after park close could be a difficult place to find a place to exist.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Hmmm. I've never encountered people doing that.


Me either... but in all honesty I’ve never encountered anyone who has mentioned they were upgraded from another resort on any of my Disney trips.


----------



## mhautz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My ONLY concern for potential upgrades is being crowded. I would personally be stressed if BLT and BRV were packed to the gills right now.


Which is why I think it makes just as much sense to have more (not all) resorts open at limited capacity than a smaller number closer to full.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My ONLY concern for potential upgrades is being crowded. I would personally be stressed if BLT and BRV were packed to the gills right now.



I don’t think they would crowd the resorts they’re filling, if this does happen. I think they would keep distancing in mind. Mind you, some resorts can absorb crowds better than others and it may go somewhat unnoticed.

They could probably fill BLT, for example, as the transportation and food location are built to accommodate people from both BLT and Contemporary. Pool would probably be the main concern. BWV could probably be filled, everything at that resort including the pool is meant to handle crowds from the inn side as well. I feel like elevators are the most crowded part of that resort .

I think it’s the dedicated DVC resorts that could be more of an issue, but then again doesn’t DVC operate sold out year round?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mhautz said:


> 2021?  Wasn't it likely to be closed then anyway? Even 2022 maybe, depending on whose time frame you thought.  I thought I read it was supposed to take two plus years, but I also know conventional wisdom was before the 50th.




I honestly have no idea any more. lol


----------



## Jiminy76

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My ONLY concern for potential upgrades is being crowded. I would personally be stressed if BLT and BRV were packed to the gills right now.


Yes I could see this as a potential problem given the reduced park hours. The evenings at the resorts will hectic with all the resorts closing between 6PM - 9PM. It will still be daylight and people will either go to DS or stay at resort and eat or swim. Going to be interesting social distancing at the resorts in the evening.


----------



## Sandisw

tlmadden73 said:


> The thinking is that the All-Stars wouldn't open since they are so far away and only accessible to parks via buses. Disney is probably trying to severely limit the amount of bus transportation they need to use. They probably will run buses, half-full.  Between that and limited capacity, they would have to probably run way too many buses to the "far out" resorts like the All-Stars .. OR else the guests would have to wait WAY too long to be convenient for the next bus.



Plus they have indicated in the information that resort closures remain a possibility and with the parks being limited in capacity, the number of on-site guests will need to be strategically placed to maximize the use of staff and operating costs, given that limits are in place,

So, having say a DVC resort like RIV...which is owned primarily by Disney still sit 50 to. 69% open while the same value sits that way, it makes sense to keep one closed and move guests,

Since DVC resorts have to open due to the nature of being a timeshare...there are certainly ones that lend themselves well to that type of plan 

Of course, no one knows how long it will take for WDW to increase capacity in parks, but IMO, I think that will be the factor in when they begin to open up more than just DVC


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Me either... but in all honesty I’ve never encountered anyone who has mentioned they were upgraded from another resort on any of my Disney trips.


I kept my upgrade from the AOA suites to a 2br villa at OKW on the quiet...I didn't want to be shunned by the big money players over there.    Then there was that upgrade to CL at the Yacht Club...I may or may not have screamed when they told me about it, but once there, I just pretended I was rich too.


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they would crowd the resorts they’re filling, if this does happen. I think they would keep distancing in mind. Mind you, some resorts can absorb crowds better than others and it may go somewhat unnoticed.
> 
> They could probably fill BLT, for example, as the transportation and food location are built to accommodate people from both BLT and Contemporary. Pool would probably be the main concern. BWV could probably be filled, everything at that resort including the pool is meant to handle crowds from the inn side as well. I feel like elevators are the most crowded part of that resort .
> 
> I think it’s the dedicated DVC resorts that could be more of an issue, but then again doesn’t DVC operate sold out year round?



Correct...but the thing we are to privy too is how many rooms are taken out of DVC inventory to use for other types of stays.  We don’t know the breakage or trade inventory, as well as how.many points from ROFR contracts Disney has.

For example, if Disney owns say 100,000 points at SSR, they can pull 100,00 points worth of rooms for July and August and still be within the rules. 

All that can be pulled from what owners can book, which gives Disney a lot of rooms to fill, if they decided to move guests from closed resorts to open resorts during a phased reopening


----------



## Lewisc

Why would some guests prefer not to be upgraded? As you go up in resort class QS tends to have fewer food options, or not even be available.  Guests with 4 in a room might not consider a move to a DVC unit with a pull out couch as the second bed an upgrade.


----------



## nkereina

skeeter31 said:


> My hope is we‘re finally going to see Disney have some backbone and stand up for their rules. Disney is a private company, can require whatever they like, and traveling to WDW right now is a choice and a privilege. If you don’t follow their rules, you should be removed from the property, simple as that.


That's kind of my point - I would not be surprised if Disney caves to the pressure if intense pushback is received. But the Orlando theme parks will need to remain a united front. I feel like if retail stores and grocery stores start loosening their requirements around masks, Disney will either have to follow suit or face some controversy. And after the losses they've had this year, they'll need to weigh whether they can tolerate that. At the end of the day, they are still a for profit business and ALL for profit businesses are trying to find a balance between safety and staying afloat. Its a no win situation.



Jrb1979 said:


> It feels like the ones that don't want to wear masks are the ones who keep saying it will end soon.
> 
> I don't think it's going to be gone by September just cause guests don't want to wear them. Its simple if you don't want to wear a mask then don't go.


That's an over generalization. Am I thrilled about wearing a mask in the summer heat? Not particularly, but its not a deal breaker for me. I will not be one of the ones pushing back or breaking the rules on it, and I'm in full agreement that one should follow the rules or not go/be removed. But looking at the bigger picture, my point is only that their decisions will depend on greater factors too, including what the majority of their customer base is demanding and whether its feasible depending on the status of things at that time. No one has any idea what that will be come September or the stance Disney will take at that time.



MickeyWaffles said:


> And one could argue that it’s naive to think Disney will not enforce the mask rule, especially when it’s a stipulation in the union agreement that guests must wear them. I don’t think they’re going to loosen mask restrictions just because people won’t comply. I think Disney is going to take mask enforcement seriously. It is true that in many past situations CMs do not enforce rules or challenge guests, but I think people are going to be surprised at how seriously Disney takes mask enforcement. They’re opening in the middle of a pandemic, after all.


I never said they wouldn't enforce the mask rule - my question is around how long will they. I think you may have missed some of my point. Its not about enforcement, its about taking their go forward approach month by month or even week by week. If their bottom line is significantly impacted because people aren't going with the restrictions in place, there will come a point when they need to re-think some of the restrictions. Which may actually be legitimate at some point depending on the current factors and climate at that time. 

In other words, no one in March would have predicted where we are today in June. To say this will be in place in through the end of the year is simply a matter of opinion. There's too many factors at play for anyone to say at this point.


----------



## babydoll65

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still not gotten the email yet?


just wanted to let you know,I had booked the bounceback offer last Aug for my upcoming trip in September. I have two rooms at All-star Music and just checked this morning and my balance was adjusted to reflect the 35% off plus the cash portion of my dining plan upgrade. The saving was $1400 between both rooms with four adults. My tickets still show the parkhopper option at this time. I know there have been rumors of no parkhopping but there has been nothing official from Disney yet. I'm hopeful that parkhopping will be an option by September, but we will see. Just so you know, I never received ONE e-mail from Disney, it just updated automatically.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mhautz said:


> Which is why I think it makes just as much sense to have more (not all) resorts open at limited capacity than a smaller number closer to full.


I don't see them opening extra properties just to run hotels at low capacity. They have their prioritie$


----------



## nkosiek

Lewisc said:


> Why would some guests prefer not to be upgraded? As you go up in resort class QS tends to have fewer food options, or not even be available.  Guests with 4 in a room might not consider a move to a DVC unit with a pull out couch as the second bed an upgrade.


I can give you a reason. If I were at AOA or maybe even Pop and was being moved to a Deluxe like Saratoga Springs, I'd be upset. AOA and Pop both have access to the Skyliner, which I think they'll utilize by going every other car. I could even see Caribbean being open for that reason.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Taylor'sMom said:


> One of the biggest curiosities to me will be what the resorts look like after park closing.  With all parks closing early, EVERYONE on property will have no option but to go to Disney Springs, or go hang at a resort (most frequently their own).  If the limited open resorts are booked to nearly 100% capacity, that's a lot of people that are trying to access pools, restaurants and bars/lounges.  If those limited locations are then limited in capacity for social distancing, I forsee a lot of people relegated to sitting in their rooms after park close.
> 
> For me, if we are able to rebook for July, I will go with a positive outlook and the trip will be what we make of it.  Walk around, explore resorts, relax in a lounge when we can get it, etc.  We can still have an amazing trip.  Just sayin'... the resorts after park close could be a difficult place to find a place to exist.



Good point - my thinking is there will still be limits to the capacity.  Just that they would consolidate so the resorts used at at like 60% capacity each, vs opening all resorts and them each being at 30% capacity


----------



## Sandisw

Lewisc said:


> Why would some guests prefer not to be upgraded? As you go up in resort class QS tends to have fewer food options, or not even be available.  Guests with 4 in a room might not consider a move to a DVC unit with a pull out couch as the second bed an upgrade.



This is all very true and maybe in this instance...I think I am guilty of it...the word upgrade should not be being used,

IF this plan of moving guests to.open DVC resorts if the guests resort remains closed during the stay happens, it is not being done to upgrade a guest.  It is being done due to phased reopening. It would be simply to give cash guests another option instead of out right cancel...assuming it does happen...and yes, I am putting these disclaimers in here on purpose.

If the Information that guests will not be given a choice if moved ends up as part of any move, then I agree, it is not going to be considered an upgrade,  

It would simply give the guest an option other than canceling.  Many guests could very well decide to cancel.


----------



## LaDonna

DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently $135 is bit of a deal for an All Star Resort to begin with. I just checked rack rates , when did that happen?? Maybe they shouldn’t be advertising that rate at any of the resorts.


We booked all star music and for three of the days we are there the price is $117! We have five in one room as our fifth is 2..... cramped I know but we don’t usually spend much time in our rooms...... it’s an even better deal when you book the free dining which we did....so bummed about that..... however if we get 35% off and the park hoppers portion is taken off we will be able to manage the food budget


----------



## woody337

nkosiek said:


> I can give you a reason. If I were at AOA or maybe even Pop and was being moved to a Deluxe like Saratoga Springs, I'd be upset. AOA and Pop both have access to the Skyliner, which I think they'll utilize by going every other car. I could even see Caribbean being open for that reason.


Why every other car?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Sarahslay said:


> Not gonna lie, I would love a move from Pop to Riviera.


Okay I agree with this lol. But everyone is saying people will be moved to Saratoga because it’s so big, and that would not be better than the skyliner!


----------



## Sandisw

LaDonna said:


> We booked all star music and for three of the days we are there the price is $117! We have five in one room as our fifth is 2..... cramped I know but we don’t usually spend much time in our rooms...... it’s an even better deal when you book the free dining which we did....so bummed about that..... however if we get 35% off and the park hoppers portion is taken off we will be able to manage the food budget



And, here is what we don’t know..might be a dream..but maybe guests will get there and some of the food prices will have been adjusted?

I mean there could be a plan to help?


----------



## cakebaker

nkosiek said:


> I can give you a reason. If I were at AOA or maybe even Pop and was being moved to a Deluxe like Saratoga Springs, I'd be upset. AOA and Pop both have access to the Skyliner, which I think they'll utilize by going every other car. I could even see Caribbean being open for that reason.


They had to bump up their offer when they "upgraded" us from the AOA suites to OKW. I love OKW, but we wanted AOA suites. This was before the skyliner even. But back then, they were willing to negotiate and try and make you happy. If these upgrades happen, they're going to decide where and you can either take it or leave it according to the rumors.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Sandisw said:


> This is all very true and maybe in this instance...I think I am guilty of it...the word upgrade should not be being used,
> 
> IF this plan of moving guests to.open DVC resorts if the guests resort remains closed during the stay happens, it is not being done to upgrade a guest.  It is being done due to phased reopening. It would be simply to give cash guests another option instead of out right cancel...assuming it does happen...and yes, I am putting these disclaimers in here on purpose.
> 
> If the Information that guests will not be given a choice if moved ends up as part of any move, then I agree, it is not going to be considered an upgrade,
> 
> It would simply give the guest an option other than canceling.  Many guests could very well decide to cancel.


I agree, if they do this, it’ll be “you’ll be staying at this other resort or nothing at all, because the one you’re booked at will not be open for your dates”. In some cases it would be an upgrade but not all. I assume we’ll be finding out VERY soon if they’re doing this though, because people need time to cancel.  They won’t have you try to check in at an all star & then tell you “this resort is closed, you’re moving to Pop”.


----------



## amelia18

cakebaker said:


> They had to bump up their offer when they "upgraded" us from the AOA suites to OKW. I love OKW, but we wanted AOA suites. This was before the skyliner even. But back then, they were willing to negotiate and try and make you happy. If these upgrades happen, they're going to decide where and you can either take it or leave it according to the rumors.



Out of pure curiosity, where did you end up and how did they bump it up?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822267032977411


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Farro said:


> How would anyone even know if someone at the hotel was upgraded?
> 
> Is this something people ask each other at the pool?


You must not be a cruiser!  All day, every day


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> How would anyone even know if someone at the hotel was upgraded?
> 
> Is this something people ask each other at the pool?




I've only heard about it here.


----------



## mhautz

cakebaker said:


> They had to bump up their offer when they "upgraded" us from the AOA suites to OKW. I love OKW, but we wanted AOA suites. This was before the skyliner even. But back then, they were willing to negotiate and try and make you happy. If these upgrades happen, they're going to decide where and you can either take it or leave it according to the rumors.


AoA suites are another reason I'm not sure they can easily just upgrade.  While they certainly have options to upgrade the suites, do they have sufficient inventory available that adequately holds 6 people to move all those reservations?


----------



## cakebaker

amelia18 said:


> Out of pure curiosity, where did you end up and how did they bump it up?


They offered a 1 br, moved it up to a 2 br from the AOA suites. I had written about an issue we had with our upcoming vacation, they called and offered to switch us. This was probably around 2 years ago.


----------



## charmed59

nkereina said:


> That's kind of my point - I would not be surprised if Disney caves to the pressure if intense pushback is received. But the Orlando theme parks will need to remain a united front. I feel like if retail stores and grocery stores start loosening their requirements around masks, Disney will either have to follow suit or face some controversy. And after the losses they've had this year, they'll need to weigh whether they can tolerate that. At the end of the day, they are still a for profit business and ALL for profit businesses are trying to find a balance between safety and staying afloat. Its a no win situation.


 If there are a significant number of guests from an area where masks are still prudent you will see masks required at Disney.  The risk of spread can’t be judged by Orlando, but by where the worst outbreak is that is allowed to travel to Disney.


----------



## rockpiece

nkosiek said:


> I can give you a reason. If I were at AOA or maybe even Pop and was being moved to a Deluxe like Saratoga Springs, I'd be upset. AOA and Pop both have access to the Skyliner, which I think they'll utilize by going every other car. I could even see Caribbean being open for that reason.



Skyliner doesn't need to be every other car. Just one party per car instead of the usual multiple parties.


----------



## BrianR

Lewisc said:


> My point was, unless something has recently changed, BC/YC  doesn't have a real quick service restaurant.  DVC doesn't necessarily have to have a real QS restaurant available even if Jambo is closed to non NBA guests.


No way Jambo is in the NBA discussion.  CSR is where the NBA has used for past events, they don't have to reinvent the wheel for logistics, it makes the most sense.


----------



## cakebaker

mhautz said:


> AoA suites are another reason I'm not sure they can easily just upgrade.  While they certainly have options to upgrade the suites, do they have sufficient inventory available that adequately holds 6 people to move all those reservations?



Don't forget there's always FW cabins. To me, that's one of those upgrades not an upgrade, but it would definitely be an option they'd use.


----------



## LSUmiss

magickingdomprincess said:


> I have no issue at all with people being upgraded (we're DVC so our stays are usually on points anyways).  The only concern I have (and I think it's very valid) is if we're not able to use the pool because of reduced capacity due to Disney consolidating hotel stays to less resorts.  Having small kids, the pools are a big factor in deciding where we stay, especially knowing we'll have less park time on our upcoming July trip.


That’s my concern.  I booked and PAID for a more expensive resort b/c of its amenities including the pool. If they shove everyone in & now the pool is too crowded to use, I will be pissed.


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822267032977411


Yeah NBA ran their Jr. Worlds from that resort and why that has made the most sense since the rumor started..  Why reinvent the portion you have at least familiarity with setting up practice gyms, meeting areas, etc. to support the teams when you have to deal with other logistics.


----------



## rteetz

I think the upgrade discussion is getting to be a bit much. Let’s wait and see what disney does there. Upgrades you had in the past are off topic and don’t matter to this discussion.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I would think that as they move people around, they will try to maximize resorts with an open air entrance to rooms as opposed to creating more shared spaces.  I realize that to keep people happy, the urge will be to offer an "upgrade", but if you are now consolidating more folks into shared corridors and elevators, that seems counter- intuitive to me.


----------



## Dsny4fun

tfiga said:


> Looking into the magic ball, does anyone think masks outside will be lifted by the first week of September?


Whenever Disney needs to start filling up the parks again, masks will no longer be required.  Right now they know how many people won't go if masks are required, which keeps the parks under capacity


----------



## MickeyWaffles

nkereina said:


> In other words, no one in March would have predicted where we are today in June. To say this will be in place in through the end of the year is simply a matter of opinion. There's too many factors at play for anyone to say at this point.



I agree that no one knows how long masks will be required. It is totally a matter of opinion. You can’t say they will still be required in a few months, you can’t say they won’t. A lot of people want a sure thing.

I personally would go in expecting that the measures they put in place for opening will still be in place for the foreseeable future and plan accordingly. But, I tend to expect the worst and like being pleasantly surprised instead of being let down.

I fear that many people are expect the mask requirement to be lifted swiftly, when I think the safest approach is that anyone with an upcoming trip should go in expecting masks to be involved. No one knows anything except for that masks will be required in order for them to open. Time will tell on the rest.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

LSUmiss said:


> That’s my concern.  I booked and PAID for a more expensive resort b/c of its amenities including the pool. If they shove everyone in & now the pool is too crowded to use, I will be pissed.


Would it be any different than if the pool was filled because the resort was full of DVCer's?


----------



## Bjn10

Well looks like we are moving since CSR will be used by NBA


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Sandisw said:


> This is all very true and maybe in this instance...I think I am guilty of it...the word upgrade should not be being used,
> 
> IF this plan of moving guests to.open DVC resorts if the guests resort remains closed during the stay happens, it is not being done to upgrade a guest.  It is being done due to phased reopening. It would be simply to give cash guests another option instead of out right cancel...assuming it does happen...and yes, I am putting these disclaimers in here on purpose.
> 
> If the Information that guests will not be given a





Bjn10 said:


> Well looks like we are moving since CSR will be used by NBA



Same here was looking forward to staying at the tower too.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Mit88 said:


> Its just mind boggling. Maybe I’ve just been ignorant to it but I never really thought of hotel tiers being a level of segregation. Most people are there to sleep between going to the parks. Not everyone wants to spend $800 a night for a bed. I love staying at the Poly and Beach Club, but if I were told the only way I could go to Disney was to sleep in a sleeping bag in the parking lot of All Star Sports and pay $100 a night to do so, I would.



I agree with your post so much! I'm one of those people who really just use the hotels for sleep and then I'm out at the parks all day. I know not everyone is like that.


----------



## kelly7adria

So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind, this was already posted. Sorry! That's what I get for showing up late.  *


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477


----------



## gottalovepluto

kelly7adria said:


> So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?


What's the benefit to bailing now? Get your refund back sooner I guess but that's it. Benefit to waiting? potential recovery offer, chances are slim but enough that I'm willing to wait a bit longer on my refunds.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477


Interesting, so instead of a time limit like MaxPass in DLR they're going with a pass limit. This is going to be a whole new way to do the parks...


----------



## cakebaker

Bjn10 said:


> Well looks like we are moving since CSR will be used by NBA


I think that was almost a sure thing with the availability having been removed a long time ago.


----------



## SarahC97

Bjn10 said:


> Well looks like we are moving since CSR will be used by NBA


That's kind of exciting! Wonder where you'll get moved to? I'm really wondering if Contemporary is in play for people at CSR since people noticed it became unavailable to book before they shut down the reservation system...


----------



## LSUmiss

Lewisc said:


> Why would some guests prefer not to be upgraded? As you go up in resort class QS tends to have fewer food options, or not even be available.  Guests with 4 in a room might not consider a move to a DVC unit with a pull out couch as the second bed an upgrade.


Depends on where. For one of my reservations, I have Poly booked. I don’t want a Poly studio b/c it only has a queen bed. I either need 2 queens or 1 king. I don’t want to end up with a queen bed & sleeper sofa. I also would prefer to stay at poly vs anywhere else so basically anywhere I get moved won’t be an upgrade to me.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

kelly7adria said:


> So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?


From what the TA told me last night was that they are only offering the 35% discount (that "everyone" is talking about) for people that originally booked a package with the DDP. However, I haven't heard or seen diddly from Disney and I'm supposed arrive a couple of days before you so it might be only for guests who booked a DDP package at one of the deluxe resorts. Who knows...Disney itself hasn't really been a fountain of information.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

SarahC97 said:


> That's kind of exciting! Wonder where you'll get moved to? I'm really wondering if Contemporary is in play for people at CSR since people noticed it became unavailable to book before they shut down the reservation system...



If I get moved to the contemporary I will be the happiest person in the world.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SarahC97 said:


> That's kind of exciting! Wonder where you'll get moved to? I'm really wondering if Contemporary is in play for people at CSR since people noticed it became unavailable to book before they shut down the reservation system...



Maybe the AKL Jambo House availability disappearing means a move there is a possibility too.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Nightmarefandom said:


> If I get moved to the contemporary I will be the happiest person in the world.



Anything is possible but I would be really surprised if the people getting moved from CSR so the NBA can move in don’t get a clear upgrade.

A different optics issue than Disney just leaving a resort closed due to demand, IMO. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rstevens333

I wonder how much elevators will be a factor in choosing which hotels to open? I love the tall ones, but it sure would be nice to have the option to use the stairs no matter what room I was in.


----------



## mhautz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477


Seems fair.  This is supposed to be a line replacement, so hopefully no one is expecting more.


----------



## kverdon

I would say that with 2 sources of the rumor,  a few different travel agents, and the BC CM who said they were being briefed on dealing with guests who were moved there and being upset at the lack of a food court/QS, the resort moves seem pretty likely to happen.  The issue we don't know is for how long?  Is it just pre-opening?  We are staying July 4th to the 11th and don't expect it to be very busy even if they do consolidate guests into the DVC resorts.  I wonder if they are waiting to see how many people cancel before making any hard decisions?


----------



## SarahC97

I'm very curious to see how/if DAS may work with the new virtual system in place. I suppose that if the lines aren't very long for attractions and you can use a virtual queue, that DAS may not be needed.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822267032977411


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477



So, are there any details floating around out there as to how these work? Can you book a second one as soon as you've used one, or are they like FP+ where you have to use them both up first, before you can book more? Are any rides walk on (standby), or do all require a VQ?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Wonder if Disney will clear out hotel reservations from 6/14 and beyond after they finish with ADRs? I'm surprised they still haven't gotten around to clearing my EP ADRs yet, this system reset is taking a while.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

mshanson3121 said:


> So, are there any details floating around out there as to how these work? Can you book a second one as soon as you've used one, or are they like FP+ where you have to use them both up first, before you can book more? Are any rides walk on (standby), or do all require a VQ?


The comments on twitter indicate that you can have 2 at all times, so once you use one, get another one.  He could also select the time he wanted his pass good for, it wasn't just assigned to him.

Not sure if any rides are walk-on.


----------



## nkereina

charmed59 said:


> If there are a significant number of guests from an area where masks are still prudent you will see masks required at Disney.  The risk of spread can’t be judged by Orlando, but by where the worst outbreak is that is allowed to travel to Disney.


Again, I don't think we can say that at this point. If masks are lifted for people in State A and not so for people in State B, we might see people in State A raising heck about the requirement at Disney, which could impact Disney's bottom line. Disney will need to strike a balance between public healthy/safety and their income statement. 



MickeyWaffles said:


> I personally would go in expecting that the measures they put in place for opening will still be in place for the foreseeable future and plan accordingly.


I definitely agree that anyone planning a trip should plan as if the requirements will still in place. BUT I would also say that no one should cancel their trips in September or later based on it either. Wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if we hear resort opening details once the NBA deal is finalized and they can publicly discuss which resort(s) the NBA is using and when.


----------



## woody337

mhautz said:


> Seems fair.  This is supposed to be a line replacement, so hopefully no one is expecting more.


I assume that is 2 at a time? after you ride can you get more?


----------



## woody337

mhautz said:


> Seems fair.  This is supposed to be a line replacement, so hopefully no one is expecting more.


nvm


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477


As someone else said, this will change the experience (we'll see if it's good or bad). I was picturing it like Disneyland Cali, but there I would get a Fastpass to ride A and wait in line for ride B. When I was done with ride B, it was time to use the Fastpass to ride A.

But with Universal, 90% of the rides have a virtual line with no option to do a standby line. So I'm wondering what I'm going to do in the time between? I'm a local and come for the rides (just like with Disney). Shopping, shows, characters, sit down restaurants, and parades don't interest me much.


----------



## stayathomehero

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822267032977411


Is DisBoards the source?


----------



## Dulcee

Welp, we are a CSR reservation for July 31 - August 9. Our TA suggested several days ago we should prepare to be moved. We were looking forward to the tower room along with trying out Toledo... I am curious where we'll be placed. I wouldn't be upset to go back to the contemporary for the first time in a long time.

We've had our resort reservation walked to other resorts on property twice before. Both times have been a significant upgrade. And both times have been due to the resort (or portion of the resort) being made unavailable due to Disney's decisions. We certainly didn't walk around marveling at it the whole trip but they were unexpected surprises both times and just another bit of disney magic.


----------



## Karin1984

No news yet from Disneyland Paris, but several themeparks in France have announced their re-opening in June: Parc Asterix, Le Pal, Puy du Fou, Futuroscope, Parc Spirou Provence, Walibi Rhone-Alpes, Kingoland and Bagatelle.

Parc Asterix has announced a max capacity of 5.000 guests per day as of June 15th. All big rides will be operational, also open air shows will take place, indoor theater shows are cancelled for now, just like street entertainment. In the park the distance is 3 ft, in queues it's 6ft. In rides and theaters you will need to wear a mask.
The CEO has said that he hopes the capacity can be increased soon as this is not going to work for long.

So with this, I hope and think we can see a reopening date for DLP very soon. Parc Asterix is about 45 minutes North of Disneyland Paris.


----------



## gottalovepluto

stayathomehero said:


> Is DisBoards the source?


Isn’t he the one who used to work for Disney and quit to be an NBA reporter right before March hit in horrendous timing? If so I would think he has actual sources.


----------



## cakebaker

Dulcee said:


> Welp, we are a CSR reservation for July 31 - August 9. Our TA suggested several days ago we should prepare to be moved. We were looking forward to the tower room along with trying out Toledo... I am curious where we'll be placed. I wouldn't be upset to go back to the contemporary for the first time in a long time.
> 
> We've had our resort reservation walked to other resorts on property twice before. Both times have been a significant upgrade. And both times have been due to the resort (or portion of the resort) being made unavailable due to Disney's decisions. We certainly didn't walk around marveling at it the whole trip but they were unexpected surprises both times and just another bit of disney magic.


We don't know that they would've even kept CSR open were it not for the NBA players. Getting walked is getting walked regardless of why. Those who get moved because of the NBA and those that get moved because of a closure are in exactly the same boat and I'd expect they would both getting treated the same. They are both decisions made by Disney. What happened with past moves has no effect on what they'll do now.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

stayathomehero said:


> Is DisBoards the source?


If DisBoards is considered to be a Walt Disney World 'source', we are all doomed.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267822267032977411


LOL, CSR literally has corona in it name. It was destined to play some significant part in all this craziness


----------



## DMLAINI

Bjn10 said:


> Well looks like we are moving since CSR will be used by NBA


Me too.  We were to check in to CSR 7/22.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Get it printed on a shirt.
> 
> The __________ Family
> Pandemic Partying at the Poly for $135 a night!



That is hysterical...needed that chuckle


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> We don't know that they would've even kept CSR open were it not for the NBA players. Getting walked is getting walked regardless of why. Those who get moved because of the NBA and those that get moved because of a closure are in exactly the same boat and I'd expect they would both getting treated the same. They are both decisions made by Disney. What happened with past moves has no effect on what they'll do now.



True but it looks different from a PR perspective.  I would expect Disney to try to make the upgrade offer for those at CSR a little sweeter because they essentially have their reservations away to accommodate the NBA.  I do think that they have been holding rooms at AKL Jambo and CR to accommodate the CSR reservations. 

It’s a little bit different than your resort being closed and then offer you the option to stay somewhere else or you can get a refund if you choose not to accept that offer.


----------



## skeeter31

RWinNOLA said:


> True but it looks different from a PR perspective.  I would expect Disney to try to make the upgrade offer for those at CSR a little sweeter because they essentially have their reservations away to accommodate the NBA.  I do think that they have been holding rooms at AKL Jambo and CR to accommodate the CSR reservations.
> 
> It’s a little bit different than your resort being closed and then offer you the option to stay somewhere else or you can get a refund if you choose not to accept that offer.


It’s actually the same. For all intents and purposes, CSR is closed to guests. You’ll get moved or asked if you want to cancel just like any other resort that is closed. Just because Disney is choosing to use that resort for another purpose doesn’t matter. It would be the same if they announced they were going to use POP to house cast members that need a place to stay. That resort is closed, whatever Disney wants to do with it is they’re prerogative. I don’t think CSR reservations are going to get a better upgrade than anyone else in any other closed resort.


----------



## BrianR

MLS and MLSPA close to avoiding lockout and paving way for Orlando tournament starting June 24th.  No word on where in Disney they would stay, games would be at ESPN WWoS:

https://www.espn.com/football/major...layers-near-cba-deal-to-avoid-lockout-sources


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Interesting, so instead of a time limit like MaxPass in DLR they're going with a pass limit. This is going to be a whole new way to do the parks...


They couldn't do something like this with normal crowd levels in the parks at least at Disney.  The paths would be choked with people.  The standby lines are necessary to hold people.


----------



## StevieB81

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know how logistically they can put the NBA at Jambo.  Jambo has the only quick service at AKL.  DVC uses that.  If they decide to somehow add a quick service that DVC could use then it might work.  They did add a temporty quick service at Caribbean Beach so they have done it before.


Sanaa does quick service/grab and go
ETA: for breakfast


----------



## nkosiek

woody337 said:


> Why every other car?


Frankly, I'd do it for the appearance of safety if not actual safety. By doing it every other car, you could leave a car empty for a one way voyage allowing the UV rays to kill any virus that may have been in the car from previous occupants, it also would allow distancing in the wait area, plus I'm not sure I see them loading those resorts/gondolas up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> They couldn't do something like this with normal crowd levels in the parks at least at Disney.  The paths would be choked with people.  The standby lines are necessary to hold people.


Yes, the parks are designed for people to be in standby lines. But for now virtual lines have already been announced for Disney World. The question is how many. They are hoping drastic limits on park capcity will prevent the paths from being choked with people.

They won't be back to normal crowd levels at WDW for a looooooooong time...


----------



## gottalovepluto

BrianR said:


> MLS and MLSPA close to avoiding lockout and paving way for Orlando tournament starting June 24th.  No word on where in Disney they would stay, games would be at ESPN WWoS:
> 
> https://www.espn.com/football/major...layers-near-cba-deal-to-avoid-lockout-sources


Oh hey!! Just posted an article from LA times on MLS on the MLS thread lol, I'm late it looks like! If they get an agreement Wed they'll beat the NBA...


----------



## chicagoshannon

nkosiek said:


> Frankly, I'd do it for the appearance of safety if not actual safety. By doing it every other car, you could leave a car empty for a one way voyage allowing the UV rays to kill any virus that may have been in the car from previous occupants, it also would allow distancing in the wait area, plus I'm not sure I see them loading those resorts/gondolas up.


no.  If it's not for actual safety (which it isn't) no need to do it.  Everyone just needs to wash their hands when you exit.


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> They told me they would be contacting me in the future. It was almost word for word what is posted on the posted in the Disney park blog, it might have been word for word.


My CC got refunded today for dinner reservations...just FYI since you were asking about yours


----------



## Sandisw

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I agree, if they do this, it’ll be “you’ll be staying at this other resort or nothing at all, because the one you’re booked at will not be open for your dates”. In some cases it would be an upgrade but not all. I assume we’ll be finding out VERY soon if they’re doing this though, because people need time to cancel.  They won’t have you try to check in at an all star & then tell you “this resort is closed, you’re moving to Pop”.



Speculation...I’m thinking in the next few weeks guests who have July reservations, if the resort they are at is closed, would be getting something from Disney letting them know if they were going to be given an option to move to an open resort.

I have been told that much of the nitty gritty with everything is still being worked out, and why mid June seems to be the time we will hear more about park reservations, and the moving or canceling of guests whose resorts remain closed.


----------



## JPM4

Do we think the swan and dolphin will still have park transportation? You can easily book a room there for opening week. Curious what Disney does with them.


----------



## Marthasor

kelly7adria said:


> So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?



All speculative, but IMHO, we aren't going to see a guest recovery offer or any type of promo for a very long time.  There are just far too many guests who have been affected by it.  Until they can ramp up to full capacity again, they aren't going to want to incentivize people to book.



Lord Fantasius said:


> From what the TA told me last night was that they are only offering the 35% discount (that "everyone" is talking about) for people that originally booked a package with the DDP. However, I haven't heard or seen diddly from Disney and I'm supposed arrive a couple of days before you so it might be only for guests who booked a DDP package at one of the deluxe resorts. Who knows...Disney itself hasn't really been a fountain of information.



The 35% off is only being applied to reservations that had free dining attached.



kverdon said:


> I would say that with 2 sources of the rumor,  a few different travel agents, and the BC CM who said they were being briefed on dealing with guests who were moved there and being upset at the lack of a food court/QS, the resort moves seem pretty likely to happen.  The issue we don't know is for how long?  Is it just pre-opening?  *We are staying July 4th to the 11th and don't expect it to be very busy even if they do consolidate guests into the DVC resorts.*  I wonder if they are waiting to see how many people cancel before making any hard decisions?



As far as we know, only DVC resorts will be open during your stay, so there may not be any consolidations at that time.  I'm not sure they will be moving people from other resorts pre-July 11 when no parks will be open.


----------



## Sandisw

kelly7adria said:


> So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?



IMO, I think any resort special that would be for a future trip would not be dependent on whether you cancel or wait for Disney to do so.

However, being you are CSR and the rumored deal of NBA signing off will happen this week, I’d at least wait to see if that happens,

This way, if it becomes confirmed, you know you’d be moved, and might heat sooner rather than later from Disney.


----------



## chasgoose

gottalovepluto said:


> I don't see them opening extra properties just to run hotels at low capacity. They have their prioritie$



I guess, but the cost of running more hotels at lower capacity is probably lower than the cost of a COVID outbreak that could be traced to bad safety practices at the resorts. It would be a lot easier to space guests out (like empty rooms between occupied ones) and also be able to really deep clean a room after a guest stays in one (basically, taking rooms offline for a day after a guest checks out). 

Also there are other considerations like Legionnaires Disease to be concerned with. Large resorts (and office buildings) are not designed to be unoccupied for such a long period of time. If no one is using the water from the pipes there is a good chance the bacteria that causes Legionnaires and other issues can develop and spread to the guests. I wouldn't be surprised if there are some maintenance CMs going through the resorts and running the water every so often to keep that from happening. Regardless, Legionnaires is one of the many reasons reopening a resort is not as simple as merely turning on the lights and saying go. Each closed resort will take some time to come online and be able to receive guests, even on a reduced basis, and the longer they stay closed the longer that is likely to take.

Finally, it gives Disney more flexibility to adapt more quickly as things change, for example if they need more social distancing or flexibility to be able to clean rooms and accommodate the guests that are coming, that's easier to do with more open resorts, and given that closed resorts can't immediately open, it might make sense for them to open as many resorts as they think they can while still being able to cover costs. I doubt that all resorts will be open at first (and I could see the first two weeks of open parks being limited to DVC since those have to open sooner and will be operational by the time the parks open), but I think there are reasons they might be inclined to bring more resorts online sooner than later. It honestly depends on information we don't have such as Disney's target occupation rate across all resorts given capacity limits in the park and how many people have cancelled or will cancel, but there are both safety and operational reasons why opening more resorts might be more cost effective than minimizing the number of resorts that open.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Sandisw said:


> Speculation...I’m thinking in the next few weeks guests who have July reservations, if the resort they are at is closed, would be getting something from Disney letting them know if they were going to be given an option to move to an open resort.
> 
> I have been told that much of the nitty gritty with everything is still being worked out, and why mid June seems to be the time we will hear more about park reservations, and the moving of guests whose resorts remain closed.


You would think...I have a 7/07-7/18 reservation and have heard diddly-squat; would cancel outright, but booked the free DDP back in January and would like hear if they are going to offer any discount to make-up for it. I know they don't "have to," but they have been holding my money for 5 months now.


----------



## Sandisw

Lord Fantasius said:


> You would think...I have a 7/07-7/18 reservation and have heard diddly-squat; would cancel outright, but booked the free DDP back in January and would like hear if they are going to offer any discount to make-up for it. I know they don't "have to," but they have been holding my money for 5 months now.



The website does say that things will be canceled within 7 days of check in if your resort is closed during your trip, and Disney did make sure to remove the language about other resorts opening the 11th.

So, you certainly have time to wait it out!


----------



## Lord Fantasius

chasgoose said:


> I guess, but the cost of running more hotels at lower capacity is probably lower than the cost of a COVID outbreak that could be traced to bad safety practices at the resorts. It would be a lot easier to space guests out (like empty rooms between occupied ones) and also be able to really deep clean a room after a guest stays in one (basically, taking rooms offline for a day after a guest checks out).


But after a certain point, there really is nothing Disney can do to absolutely 100% guarantee someone isn't going to catch an illness/disease and have it traced back to a Disney property by a half-rate lawyer and sue Disney for a gazillion dollars. The laws just aren't written yet to cover this scenario, which is why they have to follow "The Plan" they presented to the state...when Joe Smith (not actual name) decides to sue Disney 14 days after he returns home, they can at least defer to the "approval" they received from the state and then the state becomes the liable party. The Disney lawyers are calling the shots here...


----------



## rockpiece

Do we know if Ubers/Lyft are still going to be running? My mom is not a fan of the Disney buses so a reduced bus schedule really doesn't effect us. We mainly use Uber/Lyft to get around and more recently the Skyliner.


----------



## mhautz

I'm starting to wonder if Disney isn't really close to just pulling the plug on all resort reservations and allowing existing reservation holders to re-schedule based on available inventory.  That would suck, but maybe it's the best way to get rid of a lot people.

Edit: 100% speculation


----------



## Llama mama

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267819654266814477


So express pass is the way to go???????


----------



## alison228

Has anyone heard when they might start taking new package reservations at all? The website doesn't really give a timeline, just once they reach out to AP and booked guests. Hoping to book my 2021 package soon, which normally opens up mid June. Just worried that everyone will be modifying and moving their dates to next year once bookings/modifications can be made.


----------



## Randy Miller

We have “done” Disney for many, many years. With kids of all ages. Now, it’s about “us”. We choose Yacht Club. I do not want to be moved to Beach Club. I would have loved to stay there when mine were younger, it has a much more family/young children/teenage vibe. I am not in any of those categories anymore. That is why we choose Yacht over Beach club. If that is what we are “offered” I will as for a possible move elsewhere. It’s not a “segregation thing. It’s a choice and phase of life thing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

alison228 said:


> Has anyone heard when they might start taking new package reservations at all? The website doesn't really give a timeline, just once they reach out to AP and booked guests. Hoping to book my 2021 package soon, which normally opens up mid June. Just worried that everyone will be modifying and moving their dates to next year once bookings/modifications can be made.



I’m watching like a hawk. I want to book my trip for the 50th!


----------



## Tjddis

Lord Fantasius said:


> But after a certain point, there really is nothing Disney can do to absolutely 100% guarantee someone isn't going to catch an illness/disease and have it traced back to a Disney property by a half-rate lawyer and sue Disney for a gazillion dollars. The laws just aren't written yet to cover this scenario, which is why they have to follow "The Plan" they presented to the state...when Joe Smith (not actual name) decides to sue Disney 14 days after he returns home, they can at least defer to the "approval" they received from the state and then the state becomes the liable party. The Disney lawyers are calling the shots here...


Question:  which do you think is a bigger concern, potential covid lawsuits or the really bad optics/pr/impact to attendance that would come with any perception of WDW contributing to an outbreak?   As has been pointed out, would be really hard to prove you got it at Disney.  I think they have a legal obligation to protect their workers, hence the contract with the union laying out mask requirements etc.  At the same time they have been pretty explicit in saying if you come here you are assuming the risks associated with covid.  Any lawyers in the crowd, is that warning enough to protect them?
BUT if an outbreak starts, and people start to blame it on WDW and people avoid WDW in droves or the company gets bad PR isnt that harder to recover from?   I think that’s what all the stringent safety measures are for.  It’s “health theater” at a point but needed for appearances sake


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m watching like a hawk. I want to book my trip for the 50th!


Just out of curiosity, I see a lot of people talking about reservations into next year.  What is the incentive of scheduling a year in advance?  There aren't discounts and offers extended out that far, are there?


----------



## babydoll65

rockpiece said:


> Do we know if Ubers/Lyft are still going to be running? My mom is not a fan of the Disney buses so a reduced bus schedule really doesn't effect us. We mainly use Uber/Lyft to get around and more recently the Skyliner.


I wouldn't see why not. Not everyone uses the magical express or flies into Mco. I use Lyft a lot when I'm staying on property mainly because I'm not a fan of Disney transportation.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Just out of curiosity, I see a lot of people talking about reservations into next year.  What is the incentive of scheduling a year in advance?  There aren't discounts and offers extended out that far, are there?



The only advantage to booking that far in advance is you are assured you’ll get your resort of choice.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mhautz said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Disney isn't really close to just pulling the plug on all resort reservations and allowing existing reservation holders to re-schedule based on available inventory.  That would suck, but maybe it's the best way to get rid of a lot people.
> 
> Edit: 100% speculation


Not out of the realm of possibility if they need to get capacity lower than it is now. Our trip is the first week in August, staying at POR, and it’s possible that they say "sorry but POR will be closed during that time and all relevant resort reservations will be refunded." But I remain confident they would have done that BEFORE offering the 35% discount to so many people.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> Just out of curiosity, I see a lot of people talking about reservations into next year.  What is the incentive of scheduling a year in advance?  There aren't discounts and offers extended out that far, are there?



I just want the resort I want.


----------



## alison228

AmberMV said:


> Just out of curiosity, I see a lot of people talking about reservations into next year.  What is the incentive of scheduling a year in advance?  There aren't discounts and offers extended out that far, are there?


We go a few times a year and usually book a month or two in advance and come from MA. I NEVER book this far in advance but our trip for june was cancelled sadly. So, we are booking in February for my 30th birthday and I want to make sure we can actually book the dates we want. Who knows what February will bring, if there will still be restrictions etc. but I know a lot of people are re-booking to next year. Otherwise like I said we book 30-60 days in advance. No incentive, but I know many people that secure their resort and room choice and then can apply promos when they come out if they are valid for their stay!


----------



## AmberMV

mhautz said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Disney isn't really close to just pulling the plug on all resort reservations and allowing existing reservation holders to re-schedule based on available inventory.  That would suck, but maybe it's the best way to get rid of a lot people.
> 
> Edit: 100% speculation


They are bringing more problems onto themselves because they are giving out little bits of information here and there.  Without a full picture of what a guest can expect, it seems many people are holding out on cancelling their reservations because not one of us really knows what to expect from a visit. I know I am.  I want to know:

-what resorts are open and when
-what dining options are open and when
-what rides are open and when
-what other experiences (characters, shows, etc) are open and when
-what Disney transportation will be open and when
-who will be given first access for theme park reservations

The list goes on.  Without knowing these things, people are waiting on cancellation-and rightfully so.  And it appears Disney was not well-prepared and now won't have a full picture to give until they see how many CM decide to come back to work.  They should have started this process a while ago.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Tjddis said:


> Question:  which do you think is a bigger concern, potential covid lawsuits or the really bad optics/pr/impact to attendance that would come with any perception of WDW contributing to an outbreak?   As has been pointed out, would be really hard to prove you got it at Disney.  I think they have a legal obligation to protect their workers, hence the contract with the union laying out mask requirements etc.  At the same time they have been pretty explicit in saying if you come here you are assuming the risks associated with covid.  Any lawyers in the crowd, is that warning enough to protect them?
> BUT if an outbreak starts, and people start to blame it on WDW and people avoid WDW in droves or the company gets bad PR isnt that harder to recover from?   I think that’s what all the stringent safety measures are for.  It’s “health theater” at a point but needed for appearances sake


Good question, but I'm not sure they have a bigger concern, think they're pretty much hand-in-hand at the moment. "Proving" you got it at Disney may be hard to do, but that won't stop the lawsuits from being filed and costing Disney millions of dollars to defend against. I completely agree with protecting the workers, and in this case I'm glad there are unions that can provide one or two fronts for Disney corporate to deal with in lieu of thousands of individual workers, but unions also have an eye for looking out for themselves and their pocketbook so not everything they do is for altruistic reasons; most unions would not blink an eye if they could bankrupt management...until they realize that means no more union dues coming in. No, not particularly anti- or pro-union myself as I have worked while in a union and without a union in some of my positions, and know both have their positives and negatives.

And no, not a lawyer, but quite a few friends are...and most of them learn how to break a generic "come and you assume the risk" clause in any contract by the end of their first year of grad school. All you would have to do is go into a room and find a spec of dust in a covered, hidden corner of the room behind a dresser against the wall and Disney can be shown that they aren't keeping up their end of the contract in providing a "safe environment." How many lawsuits were filed after 9/11 against the building's owner even though every tenants' contract with the owner had a waiver of liability risk clause in it? Same thing here...Disney has to highlight that language (though similar language has been in their agreements for years) as a starting point, but they know it's not going to stop a majority of the lawsuits.


----------



## chasgoose

hereforthechurros said:


> Not out of the realm of possibility if they need to get capacity lower than it is now. Our trip is the third week in August, staying at POR, and I remaining open to the possibility that they say "sorry but POR will be closed during that time and all relevant resort reservations will be refunded." But I remain confident they would have done that BEFORE offering the 35% discount to so many people.



Am I wrong or was the 35% discount offered with the possibility to rebook for a later date with the discount as well? I assumed it was mostly offered to encourage people to rebook their trips with the comfort that they wouldn't lose the value of the free dining discount (well, depending on room occupancy and resort class since a fully occupied room at a value would likely see a bigger benefit from free dining than 35% off). I don't think that Disney wants people to keep their trips intact for a bit.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chasgoose said:


> Am I wrong or was the 35% discount offered with the possibility to rebook for a later date with the discount as well? I assumed it was mostly offered to encourage people to rebook their trips with the comfort that they wouldn't lose the value of the free dining discount (well, depending on room occupancy and resort class since a fully occupied room at a value would likely see a bigger benefit from free dining than 35% off). I don't think that Disney wants people to keep their trips intact for a bit.


I think the rumor was that you could use the 35% off for a future trip but it looks like they're just automatically issuing that discount if your free DP was deleted.  Nothing about future trips yet.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

But I completely agree...majority of what they are doing is for "health theatre," though if it does reduce/eliminate even one case of COVID-19 that leads to death (morbid thought, I admit) due to everyone taking extra precautions, it probably is worth it all-around at this point. But in the end, people have to assess the risks and take responsibility for their own lives at some point.


----------



## chasgoose

Lord Fantasius said:


> Good question, but I'm not sure they have a bigger concern, think they're pretty much hand-in-hand at the moment. "Proving" you got it at Disney may be hard to do, but that won't stop the lawsuits from being filed and costing Disney millions of dollars to defend against. I completely agree with protecting the workers, and in this case I'm glad there are unions that can provide one or two fronts for Disney corporate to deal with in lieu of thousands of individual workers, but unions also have an eye for looking out for themselves and their pocketbook so not everything they do is for altruistic reasons; most unions would not blink an eye if they could bankrupt management...until they realize that means no more union dues coming in. No, not particularly anti- or pro-union myself as I have worked while in a union and without a union in some of my positions, and know both have their positives and negatives.
> 
> And no, not a lawyer, but quite a few friends are...and most of them learn how to break a generic "come and you assume the risk" clause in any contract by the end of their first year of grad school. All you would have to do is go into a room and find a spec of dust in a covered, hidden corner of the room behind a dresser against the wall and Disney can be shown that they aren't keeping up their end of the contract in providing a "safe environment." How many lawsuits were filed after 9/11 against the building's owner even though every tenants' contract with the owner had a waiver of liability risk clause in it? Same thing here...Disney has to highlight that language (though similar language has been in their agreements for years) as a starting point, but they know it's not going to stop a majority of the lawsuits.



It probably doesn't cost Disney all that much to stop the more frivolous lawsuits. They either bury the plaintiffs in paper and offer a minimal settlement. Disney already pays for a massive legal team, so the costs of stopping a basic lawsuit are already built-in for them. They only bring in the big fancy lawyers (like my former firm that billed my time out to clients at over $500 my first year out of law school when mostly all I was doing were compiling signature page packets for signings and proofreading documents) when things escalate.  Small practitioners, who likely are getting paid on contingency,  don't have the resources to keep fighting a claim (especially if its not great) and they typically cave pretty quickly. In my original post, I meant to imply the optics/PR issues. I think Disney will factor the risk of PR issues with safety measures and potential exposure into their consideration of "costs" when opening resorts and are not likely to want any resort operating close to 100% capacity for the near future. I'm not sure how many resort guests they anticipate will be coming upon opening (or will allow to come) but they likely are going to open enough resorts such that no resort is 100% full, especially in the beginning.


----------



## kverdon

mhautz said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Disney isn't really close to just pulling the plug on all resort reservations and allowing existing reservation holders to re-schedule based on available inventory.  That would suck, but maybe it's the best way to get rid of a lot people.
> 
> Edit: 100% speculation


I have a feeling Disney won't cancel existing reservations for when the resorts are open.  Opening and running the resorts cost a chunk of money that Disney won't want to be without.  They don't want to run them on too much of a loss.  If they have to keep the resorts open for DVC members then it does not cost much more to open it up for others as well.  This, I believe is why moving evereyone to the DVC resorts makes sense.   I really could be wrong but I just don't think the weeks before opening are gonig to be that busy.  The only folks there are die hard Disney Fans that want to get away, DVC owners that have to use or loose points and/or people that have to take mandatory time off in that time period and say "Ok, what the heck lets just go hang out at Disney". (We happen to fall into the latter category).


----------



## evino526

AmberMV said:


> They are bringing more problems onto themselves because they are giving out little bits of information here and there.  Without a full picture of what a guest can expect, it seems many people are holding out on cancelling their reservations because not one of us really knows what to expect from a visit. I know I am.  I want to know:
> 
> -what resorts are open and when
> -what dining options are open and when
> -what rides are open and when
> -what other experiences (characters, shows, etc) are open and when
> -what Disney transportation will be open and when
> -who will be given first access for theme park reservations
> 
> The list goes on.  Without knowing these things, people are waiting on cancellation-and rightfully so.  And it appears Disney was not well-prepared and now won't have a full picture to give until they see how many CM decide to come back to work.  They should have started this process a while ago.



It's because it hasn't been figured out yet. It takes a lot to redo the operations of a massive machine like WDW. Be patient and know that you'll have your answers before they reopen. And since no one knows how it'll work, no one has an advantage. We're all on a level playing field. I'd like to know these answers too, but I don't, and as long as I do before I need to do anything, I really don't care.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Randy Miller said:


> It’s not a “segregation thing. It’s a choice and phase of life thing.


This is an excellent point.  People choose resorts for very specific reasons, and some of those reasons have nothing to do with cost.  Proximity to parks, dining options, transportation options, bed configurations, overall feel/vibe of the resort, etc.  Whether it's a move within category or an "upgrade" there are some people who won't be happy with the move regardless.  So I do hope that Disney makes the resort decisions sooner rather than later and gives people enough time to cancel if they choose.


----------



## Brianstl

Jroceagles said:


> My CC got refunded today for dinner reservations...just FYI since you were asking about yours


Do you get refunded for diner reservations or did your card get refunded for a purchase of a Disney dining plan?


----------



## tinkerhon

ENJDisneyFan said:


> This is an excellent point.  People choose resorts for very specific reasons, and some of those reasons have nothing to do with cost.  Proximity to parks, dining options, transportation options, bed configurations, overall feel/vibe of the resort, etc.  Whether it's a move within category or an "upgrade" there are some people who won't be happy with the move regardless.  So I do hope that Disney makes the resort decisions sooner rather than later and gives people enough time to cancel if they choose.



Agree, and might add - some pick certain resorts due to sentimental value, which might sound crazy to some, but to each, their own -


----------



## woody337

Sandisw said:


> The website does say that things will be canceled within 7 days of check in if your resort is closed during your trip, and Disney did make sure to remove the language about other resorts opening the 11th.
> 
> So, you certainly have time to wait it out!


To me that sounds like if your resort is closed they wont relocate you?  Will they not give the option of moving to an open resort?


----------



## kverdon

evino526 said:


> It's because it hasn't been figured out yet. It takes a lot to redo the operations of a massive machine like WDW. Be patient and know that you'll have your answers before they reopen. And since no one knows how it'll work, no one has an advantage. We're all on a level playing field. I'd like to know these answers too, but I don't, and as long as I do before I need to do anything, I really don't care.


Exactly, though it seems like a few months, it's only been a week since we got the announcement about WDW reopening and the situation has to stabilize a bit before they can sort it all out. I'm sure they are working on the attraction list as we speak and probably have been for months. It will probably be a week or 2 before reservations settle down. You have to believe a lot of people are cancelling or moving their reservations right now to get past July. I'm as frustrated as everyone else but am accepting that Disney is really in a "No Win" scenario. If they under promise what will be open they risk more people cancelling, it they over promise they'll have people with pitchforks and torches at Guest relations saying that they were PROMISED that such and such attraction or resort was going to be open. We'll get the info, I just don't think Disney has all of it yet.


----------



## cmmelzer

***My opinion is coming next...no i don't feel like arguing over it***

Maybe everyone should hold off on all the COVID panicking and see if any more spikes come in the next 7-10 days with all the riots. If there arent any spikes then lets be honest here things need to/should go back to more normal. Now if there are spikes in these cities then yes place like Disney and such should still be on the more careful end. But with how fast new deaths/new cases are trending downward and if no major spikes come from all of these riots where people are all over one another then i would hope all of these extreme measures taken by Disney would go away fairly quickly


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> To me that sounds like if your resort is closed they wont relocate you?



I think it is consistent with what has been done so far and also allows any proposed plan to move people to be scrapped.


----------



## Wood Nymph

cmmelzer said:


> Maybe everyone should hold off on all the COVID panicking and see if any more spikes come in the next 7-10 days with all the riots. If there arent any spikes then lets be honest here things need to/should go back to more normal.


That is exactly what I had been thinking, or at least hoping for.


----------



## casaya95

Wood Nymph said:


> That is exactly what I had been thinking, or at least hoping for.


The main issue with this is that the unions are requiring masks, so loosening those kinds of restrictions would have to go through the union.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

evino526 said:


> It's because it hasn't been figured out yet. It takes a lot to redo the operations of a massive machine like WDW. Be patient and know that you'll have your answers before they reopen. And since no one knows how it'll work, no one has an advantage. We're all on a level playing field. I'd like to know these answers too, but I don't, and as long as I do before I need to do anything, I really don't care.


I agree in some sense, evino, but people's timeline for needing to know varies quite significantly. In my case, there will be airfares to rearrange, dog-sitters to reschedule, "virtual" summer school to work around, friends/family we were planning on visiting while in the area to reschedule and work around depending on their schedule, etc.; and if we do decide not to go, then our parents need to find other people to help them move, etc., and that's hard to do at the last minute (especially in this environment).

I understand to some people it's merely a "do I drive down tomorrow or this weekend" sort of decision, but to many of us, it's not. Additionally, most airlines are eliminating their "free" change allowance at the end of June so not hearing before then IS a big deal even though it will be right at the 7-day window before our reservation is supposed to begin.

As someone said in an earlier post, people on the Boards here tend to be more "Planners"...and some of us over-planners ...so the lack of information from Disney is REALLY frustrating to a lot of us!


----------



## woody337

Sandisw said:


> I think it is consistent with what has been done so far and also allows any proposed plan to move people to be scrapped.


So even though they will be open, certain people cant go because they chose the wrong resort to book? With no options of changing it?


----------



## yankeesfan123

Wood Nymph said:


> That is exactly what I had been thinking, or at least hoping for.


So if some young people gathering in a handful of cities don’t cause a spike, everything goes back to normal....? Ummmm

(sorry way off topic, all these posts replying to this comment will probably be deleted).


----------



## yankeesfan123

woody337 said:


> So even though they will be open, certain people cant go because they chose the wrong resort to book? With no options of changing it?


I think Disney doesn’t care right now.. fair or not... they don’t care at this moment.

But who knows.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Lord Fantasius said:


> I agree in some sense, evino, but people's timeline for needing to know varies quite significantly. In my case, there will be airfares to rearrange, dog-sitters to reschedule, "virtual" summer school to work around, friends/family we were planning on visiting while in the area to reschedule and work around depending on their schedule, etc.; and if we do decide not to go, then our parents need to find other people to help them move, etc., and that's hard to do at the last minute (especially in this environment).
> 
> I understand to some people it's merely a "do I drive down tomorrow or this weekend" sort of decision, but to many of us, it's not.* Additionally, most airlines are eliminating their "free" change allowance at the end of June* so not hearing before then IS a big deal even though it will be right at the 7-day window before our reservation is supposed to begin.
> 
> As someone said in an earlier post, people on the Boards here tend to be more "Planners"...and some of us over-planners ...so the lack of information from Disney is REALLY frustrating to a lot of us!


Definitely this.  I called Delta to move my flight yet again, and the lady on the phone told me I wouldn't be able to move it after this because now I'm "booking" the flight outside of the window that allowed changes (for them it ended May 31st I guess).  So even though my flight was purchased earlier, now I'm technically booking a new one, and won't be able to change it from here on out.  So now I'll be in Orlando on July 17th, regardless of what Disney does, haha.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Sandisw said:


> I think it is consistent with what has been done so far and also allows any proposed plan to move people to be scrapped.


Not sure I follow - can you explain?  Thanks!


----------



## Sandisw

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Not sure I follow - can you explain?  Thanks!



Since the shut down, Disney policy has been that we will cancel your reservation if the resort remains closed,

Nothing officially confirmed, but Disney has been considering a plan to move people to open resorts vs. canceling,

So, if they change their mind, they can because the official policy as posted is cancel.


----------



## hereforthechurros

chasgoose said:


> Am I wrong or was the 35% discount offered with the possibility to rebook for a later date with the discount as well? I assumed it was mostly offered to encourage people to rebook their trips with the comfort that they wouldn't lose the value of the free dining discount (well, depending on room occupancy and resort class since a fully occupied room at a value would likely see a bigger benefit from free dining than 35% off). I don't think that Disney wants people to keep their trips intact for a bit.


The 35% room discount is to replace the free dining plan on your currently booked trip and is being automatically applied. Since no one can book anything new we don't have an answer if it can be used on a future trip instead. I would like to know though since we would rather use it for our December trip and cancel the August trip they applied it too.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Sandisw said:


> Since the shut down, Disney policy has been that we will cancel your reservation if the resort remains closed,
> 
> Nothing officially confirmed, but Disney has been considering a plan to move people to open resorts vs. canceling,
> 
> So, if they change their mind, they can because the official policy as posted is cancel.


Thanks for explaining


----------



## mhautz

evino526 said:


> It's because it hasn't been figured out yet. It takes a lot to redo the operations of a massive machine like WDW. Be patient and know that you'll have your answers before they reopen. And since no one knows how it'll work, no one has an advantage. We're all on a level playing field. I'd like to know these answers too, but I don't, and as long as I do before I need to do anything, I really don't care.


I guess my point is that Disney needs more information as well.  We are in a stalemate where we wait for info before deciding what we're going to do and Disney doesn't want to make plans/release info until they have a better idea of their guests intend to do.  Maybe they hope and fully expect a certain percentage will cancel, but it's just not happening.  Forcing people to essentially re-book will allow them to weed out those who were probably gonna drop their reservations.


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> Question:  which do you think is a bigger concern, potential covid lawsuits or the really bad optics/pr/impact to attendance that would come with any perception of WDW contributing to an outbreak?   As has been pointed out, would be really hard to prove you got it at Disney.  I think they have a legal obligation to protect their workers, hence the contract with the union laying out mask requirements etc.  At the same time they have been pretty explicit in saying if you come here you are assuming the risks associated with covid.  Any lawyers in the crowd, is that warning enough to protect them?
> BUT if an outbreak starts, and people start to blame it on WDW and people avoid WDW in droves or the company gets bad PR isnt that harder to recover from?   I think that’s what all the stringent safety measures are for.  It’s “health theater” at a point but needed for appearances sake



Not a lawyer but a disclaimer like that is not a blanket waiver.  You can still get sued if negligence can be proved.  Now yes for something like that it is going to be harder to prove but it has been done (an outbreak in GA was traced back to a specific funeral).  

Now as for the disclaimer not covering everything as an example I do obstacle course races and we sign "death waivers" at the start Of every race.  One race (Tough Mudder) did get sued over bad safety procedures that led to a death and ultimately settled.  This isn't that case but a good example of what would and wouldn't be covered.  Let's say there is an obstacle to climb up a cargo net.  If I slip and fall and am injured the waviver protects them since I assumed the risks.  On the other hand if they didn't attach the net properly at the top and it comes loose and falls down and I'm injured then the waiver isn't likely to apply because the accident was a result of their being negligent in not building the obstacle properly and safely.


----------



## Tjddis

Lord Fantasius said:


> But I completely agree...majority of what they are doing is for "health theatre," though if it does reduce/eliminate even one case of COVID-19 that leads to death (morbid thought, I admit) due to everyone taking extra precautions, it probably is worth it all-around at this point. But in the end, people have to assess the risks and take responsibility for their own lives at some point.


We are on the same page.  I am in favor of both taking precautions as well as letting people make their own decisions based on personal risk


----------



## Lord Fantasius

mhautz said:


> I guess my point is that Disney needs more information as well.  We are in a stalemate where we wait for info before deciding what we're going to do and Disney doesn't want to make plans/release info until they have a better idea of their guests intend to do.  Maybe they hope and fully expect a certain percentage will cancel, but it's just not happening.  Forcing people to essentially re-book will allow them to weed out those who were probably gonna drop their reservations.


True...like a very slow moving chess game where both players have their hands on multiple pieces at the same time just waiting for the other one to start moving a piece. The problem is, many of us that are booked in that early July window were doing so to catch the tail end of the free dining offered back in January. We're all waiting for Disney to take the next step and see what they are offering to offset their loyal guests from "losing" the offer we capitalized on. Truthfully, Disney could play hard-ball and say, "Sorry, you're SOL, better luck next year," but they would lose a ton of PR points in the process (and future revenue). On the other hand, they are being very judicious in offering it (in lieu of just sending out a blanket offer) to keep from offering it to anyone that would cancel anyways. So yes, it's a very slow moving post/repost counter-play.


----------



## LSUmiss

cmmelzer said:


> ***My opinion is coming next...no i don't feel like arguing over it***
> 
> Maybe everyone should hold off on all the COVID panicking and see if any more spikes come in the next 7-10 days with all the riots. If there arent any spikes then lets be honest here things need to/should go back to more normal. Now if there are spikes in these cities then yes place like Disney and such should still be on the more careful end. But with how fast new deaths/new cases are trending downward and if no major spikes come from all of these riots where people are all over one another then i would hope all of these extreme measures taken by Disney would go away fairly quickly


I was thinking that. And spikes in deaths & hospitalizations importantly. There is some suggestion that the virus may be weakening.


----------



## DisneyEater

cmmelzer said:


> ***My opinion is coming next...no i don't feel like arguing over it***



Then don't post it on a message board


----------



## Marthasor

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you know if you can apply your discount to a future trip if you chose to cancel this one?



Currently, the 35% discount only applies to the current trip - they are taking free dining off and, to help compensate, giving 35% off the room rate instead.  As of now, that discount cannot be applied to a future trip.  That could change, of course.



woody337 said:


> To me that sounds like if your resort is closed they wont relocate you?  Will they not give the option of moving to an open resort?



Nobody knows as of yet.  One would hope!



Sandisw said:


> Since the shut down, Disney policy has been that we will cancel your reservation if the resort remains closed,
> 
> Nothing officially confirmed, but Disney has been considering a plan to move people to open resorts vs. canceling,
> 
> So, if they change their mind, they can because the official policy as posted is cancel.



This exactly.  The "legalese" that was released about a week prior to the reopening statement basically stated Disney reserves the right to do whatever they want  - modify, limit capacity, closure, etc.  They also reserved the right to cancel any reservations and provide applicable refunds.  It actually concerns me that, while guests may like to stay in the hotels they have chosen or may even be ok with being moved to a DVC resort (if rumor becomes reality), truth be told, Disney reserved the right to outright cancel on people.  I really hope it doesn't come to that.  I truly hope anyone who has hung on this long in the hopes they can salvage a vacation will be able to salvage their vacation.


----------



## roth697

kelly7adria said:


> So we have reservations arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m. At CSR . Cash paid in full. Technically they’re “open” during our stay. Really, we’ll just have 2 parks and whatever resort they decide to give us. We’re definitely canceling, but I’ve been holding out for some sort of incentive to rebook next year. Should I hold out hope or just bail now?




Is there a thread of people that have reservation in July that no longer want to go?  I would love to work on going in their place.  I know Disney won't do an official transfer but I'm sure we can work something out.  I am looking for room only as we have an AP.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Krandor said:


> Now as for the disclaimer not covering everything as an example I do obstacle course races and we sign "death waivers" at the start Of every race.  One race (Tough Mudder) did get sued over bad safety procedures that led to a death and ultimately settled.  This isn't that case but a good example of what would and wouldn't be covered.  Let's say there is an obstacle to climb up a cargo net.  If I slip and fall and am injured the waviver protects them since I assumed the risks.  On the other hand if they didn't attach the net properly at the top and it comes loose and falls down and I'm injured then the waiver isn't likely to apply because the accident was a result of their being negligent in not building the obstacle properly and safely.


I like your analogy (and impressed you do those races), but where it falls down is that the net may be secured at the beginning of the race, but what happens after half the competitors mangle the net? Do the race administrators stop the race after each contestant scales the net to inspect, re-secure it, and then let the next competitor up? No, the competitors at the end of the race have a higher risk of failure of a piece of equipment than those at the head of the race, and, as a result, slower runners have a higher risk of injury than faster racers.

I have no doubt Disney is going to have every single room, ride, attraction scrubbed and sterilized to within an inch of its life...for the first round of guests after they first open; it's the second, and subsequent rounds, of guests who will have exponentially greater risk of contracting anything. Unless, of course, Disney decides to do a rolling closure of resorts, and attractions, to sterilize them every week or two, for the rest of the life of their operations.


----------



## SoShiny

Disney Springs restaurants are now bookable on the Disney website.

From Disney:
Dining Reservations Not Available at Select Locations
At this time, dining reservations at theme parks and Disney Resort hotel locations are not available. Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations. Learn more about dining reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

roth697 said:


> Is there a thread of people that have reservation in July that no longer want to go?  I would love to work on going in their place.  I know Disney won't do an official transfer but I'm sure we can work something out.  I am looking for room only as we have an AP.


Yes, there is, it's in the Disney Resorts Forum pretty near the top.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Marthasor said:


> Currently, the 35% discount only applies to the current trip - they are taking free dining off and, to help compensate, giving 35% off the room rate instead.  As of now, that discount cannot be applied to a future trip.  That could change, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knows as of yet.  One would hope!
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly.  The "legalese" that was released about a week prior to the reopening statement basically stated Disney reserves the right to do whatever they want  - modify, limit capacity, closure, etc.  They also reserved the right to cancel any reservations and provide applicable refunds.  It actually concerns me that, while guests may like to stay in the hotels they have chosen or may even be ok with being moved to a DVC resort (if rumor becomes reality), truth be told, Disney reserved the right to outright cancel on people.  I really hope it doesn't come to that.  I truly hope anyone who has hung on this long in the hopes they can salvage a vacation will be able to salvage their vacation.


Which leads to the question about how they would choose which guests to cancel if that is what they decide to do?  I know this is all just speculation at this point, but it seems like it could be a possibility based on the language of the notice.


----------



## SheHulk

SoShiny said:


> Disney Springs restaurants are now bookable on the Disney website.
> 
> From Disney:
> Dining Reservations Not Available at Select Locations
> At this time, dining reservations at theme parks and Disney Resort hotel locations are not available. Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations. Learn more about dining reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


Thanks! Got Homecomin' for July 12. Hopefully my resort reservation will still be there when the time comes.


----------



## casaya95

SoShiny said:


> Disney Springs restaurants are now bookable on the Disney website.
> 
> From Disney:
> Dining Reservations Not Available at Select Locations
> At this time, dining reservations at theme parks and Disney Resort hotel locations are not available. Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations. Learn more about dining reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


Thank you for that! I rebooked a Homecomin' ADR, yet there was nothing for Boathouse my entire trip. I wonder if that's a restaurant that hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> So even though they will be open, certain people cant go because they chose the wrong resort to book? With no options of changing it?



Disney has the right to cancel any reservation when a resort is closed, yes


----------



## Krandor

Lord Fantasius said:


> I like your analogy (and impressed you do those races), but where it falls down is that the net may be secured at the beginning of the race, but what happens after half the competitors mangle the net? Do the race administrators stop the race after each contestant scales the net to inspect, re-secure it, and then let the next competitor up? No, the competitors at the end of the race have a higher risk of failure of a piece of equipment than those at the head of the race, and, as a result, slower runners have a higher risk of injury than faster racers.
> 
> I have no doubt Disney is going to have every single room, ride, attraction scrubbed and sterilized to within an inch of its life...for the first round of guests after they first open; it's the second, and subsequent rounds, of guests who will have exponentially greater risk of contracting anything. Unless, of course, Disney decides to do a rolling closure of resorts, and attractions, to sterilize them every week or two, for the rest of the life of their operations.



Yeah you would have to prove they did something wrong and didn't build it properly to start with. Yes if something happens during a race that would be different. 

In the example where there was a lawsuit against tough mudder Which they setteled and paid out on it was an obstacle where you jump off this high tower into a big pool of mud. There were several safety issues but the two big ones were 1) They had divers in the pool but after the boy jumped and didn't come up, it was minutes before the diver did anything and 2) (probably the bigger one) the race volunteers at the top were doing no pacing of people as they jumped like waiting for one person to clear and telling the next to jump and somebody jumping right on top of the person who died is believed to be part of what happened (since that the people at the top are VERY careful and often even say things like "3 in... 1 up.. 2 up.. 3 up" and then only after those 3 clear the area can the next group. 

I did one race one where one obstacle had you going accross this ladder that most people wouldn't get all the way up but there was not enough water underneath to cushion the fall. I flat refused to do it because it was not built safety. I saw several people get seriously hurt on it due to bad design. Don't know if anybody sued but they could have had a case because it wasn't designed safely. 

Anyway point is just saying "you take responsibility" doesn't completely absolve the other party from all responsibility.   If negligence can be proved (which is often hard) that waiver isn't going to apply.  It helps but it is not an inpentrable shield.


----------



## indylaw99

After almost a week, my last ADRs just now fell off. We booked them the afternoon of the Task Force meeting after we bumped our trip to late July. They had been VERY slowly dropping off starting Sunday and are just now all gone. I wonder if that means they are getting close to having all of the old stuff cleared out (FP, ADR, experiences) and are ready to start moving on to the new stuff? (we also still haven't gotten an email about anything being cancelled despite having a DVC reservation and AP vouchers we bought in February)


----------



## EasternShoreGal

yulilin3 said:


> I was talking to my friend that works in the food/ gift shop at BC, they're getting ready to get people complaining BC doesn't have a food court from people being moved from the other resorts.
> I also asked her about ther pools, the only thing she's heard is that they're thinking of only opening the dvc pools


This is really disheartening to DH and I.  I lurk a good bit on these forums but usually don’t post much except on Y&B forum when I can contribute.  I have followed all 1000+ pages (still not quite caught up) including the great M-word debate, and have felt everyone’s pain as their hard work has been for naught as reservation after reservation has been cancelled.  We are DVC who just want to get out of Maryland and get some relaxation time in.  BCV is one of our home resorts and we are currently booked in August in a one bedroom.  We have been so many times that we usually just wing it.  We enjoy resort only stays at BCVs because of the gorgeous main resort feature pool SAB.  We had a couple ADRs booked but figured we would just go with the flow on this trip since we had cooking facilities and didn’t have park tickets and weren’t sure we wanted them.  We were one of those folks who had the car partially packed when we heard the news of the shut down.  Luckily, because I book in the flexible part of my use year I didn’t have any of the hassles others had with expiring points initially.  We have moved the trip forward at least 4 times as availability showed up further out at BCV but are bumping up against a studio trip in October at this point.  We were content to be flexible, didn’t need to take park days away from those who really wanted to go and we were just going to hang poolside but if SAB isn’t open, we may need to find another resort where the feature pool will be open.  I have some banked points tied up in this trip that need to be used by February but not so much availability if we don’t go in August.


----------



## Sandisw

roth697 said:


> Is there a thread of people that have reservation in July that no longer want to go?  I would love to work on going in their place.  I know Disney won't do an official transfer but I'm sure we can work something out.  I am looking for room only as we have an AP.



You can’t check in to a room in which you are not a registered guest


----------



## woody337

Sandisw said:


> Disney has the right to cancel any reservation when a resort is closed, yes


Universal is starting to look good then, their hotels are open and they promise park entry when staying there.


----------



## Sandisw

EasternShoreGal said:


> This is really disheartening to DH and I.  I lurk a good bit on these forums but usually don’t post much except on Y&B forum when I can contribute.  I have followed all 1000+ pages (still not quite caught up) including the great M-word debate, and have felt everyone’s pain as their hard work has been for naught as reservation after reservation has been cancelled.  We are DVC who just want to get out of Maryland and get some relaxation time in.  BCV is one of our home resorts and we are currently booked in August in a one bedroom.  We have been so many times that we usually just wing it.  We enjoy resort only stays at BCVs because of the gorgeous main resort feature pool SAB.  We had a couple ADRs booked but figured we would just go with the flow on this trip since we had cooking facilities and didn’t have park tickets and weren’t sure we wanted them.  We were one of those folks who had the car partially packed when we heard the news of the shut down.  Luckily, because I book in the flexible part of my use year I didn’t have any of the hassles others had with expiring points initially.  We have moved the trip forward at least 4 times as availability showed up further out at BCV but are bumping up against a studio trip in October at this point.  We were content to be flexible, didn’t need to take park days away from those who really wanted to go and we were just going to hang poolside but if SAB isn’t open, we may need to find another resort where the feature pool will be open.  I have some banked points tied up in this trip that need to be used by February but not so much availability if we don’t go in August.



While the initial plan may be to only open DVC pools, things could change by August as they begin to open up more WDW hotels. IMO, as soon as they can increase park capacity, they will open up more and more.


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> Universal is starting to look good then, their hotels are open and they promise park entry when staying there.



They are so much smaller and not dealing with the number of resort guests to deal with...but, I get it.


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> Universal is starting to look good then, their hotels are open and they promise park entry when staying there.



I thought at least one of their hotels was staying close.


----------



## woody337

Krandor said:


> I thought at least one of their hotels was staying close.


Thats true but it seems like their plan was better executed.


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> Thats true but it seems like their plan was better executed.



And much simpler.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> Thats true but it seems like their plan was better executed.


I think they are opening when they planned to while Disney is doing it all on the fly. Honestly, I don’t care why, I just care what it is.

Unfortunately, I don’t find Universal to be a replacement for WDW. It’s why I’m looking at DLR and how they handle their re-opening. They’re smaller and hopefully getting their ducks in a row on their own schedule, not Universals and for that matter, every other theme park in the area. We haven’t been to DLR in a few years and since WDW looks to be out for us, at least this year if not longer, it may be a good alternative for a while.


----------



## chasgoose

woody337 said:


> Thats true but it seems like their plan was better executed.



Well Disney hasn't really "executed" its plans yet. Also, all Universal had to do was deal with the logistics of the parks and CityWalk. They don't control the hotels, Loews does. 

I'm not saying Disney is perfect or even that they are going to get it right, but it seems as though they are trying to be comprehensive in their plans to reopen instead of doing things on an ad hoc temporary basis. Based on legit reporting, they are completely overhauling their reservations systems (for resorts, parks, FP, ADRs, etc.) instead of just trying to force their existing systems to deal with the new reality in a way that might not work going forward. It seems as though Disney is trying to do it right the first time, which simply takes time. Sure, it's guaranteed that there will be glitches, and they may make wrong choices in their planning, but at least they are trying to do it holistically instead of just fixing leaks as they pop up.


----------



## Marthasor

casaya95 said:


> Thank you for that! I rebooked a Homecomin' ADR, yet there was nothing for Boathouse my entire trip. I wonder if that's a restaurant that hasn't been cancelled yet.



Is Boathouse bookable via opentable?



woody337 said:


> Universal is starting to look good then, their hotels are open and they promise park entry when staying there.



I agree.  I know in terms of operations, size, etc. when opening, it's comparing apples and oranges, but from a consumer's point of view, they are just making the experience much more stress-free.  Every question we have, currently, for WDW, Uni has already answered very clearly for their guests.  I was never a big Uni fan - I enjoyed the Harry Potter attractions and I do like HRH and Portofino Bay - but, honestly, if I were looking for a relaxed Orlando theme park vacation this summer - Uni wins it for me.  



cakebaker said:


> I think they are opening when they planned to while Disney is doing it all on the fly. *Honestly, I don’t care why, I just care what it is.*
> 
> Unfortunately, I don’t find Universal to be a replacement for WDW. *It’s why I’m looking at DLR and how they handle their re-opening.* They’re smaller and hopefully getting their ducks in a row on their own schedule, not Universals and for that matter, every other theme park in the area. We haven’t been to DLR in a few years and since WDW looks to be out for us, at least this year if not longer, it may be a good alternative for a while.



I agree with you.  As a Disney fan, it's been rather interesting (and frustrating) to watch the machinations of this closure, the announcements, the rumors on these boards.  But as a consumer, Disney is doing nothing but offering me a frustrating experience during a frustrating time.  It never occurred to me that DLR really could look more at Uni as a model - all hotels are walkable, two parks, etc. - DLR, most likely, will be able to offer an environment that is less stressful than WDW at this time.  I mean, I know as a company, DLR will look to WDW and Shanghai, but I think there are less moving parts at DLR than WDW.


----------



## chicagoshannon

EasternShoreGal said:


> This is really disheartening to DH and I.  I lurk a good bit on these forums but usually don’t post much except on Y&B forum when I can contribute.  I have followed all 1000+ pages (still not quite caught up) including the great M-word debate, and have felt everyone’s pain as their hard work has been for naught as reservation after reservation has been cancelled.  We are DVC who just want to get out of Maryland and get some relaxation time in.  BCV is one of our home resorts and we are currently booked in August in a one bedroom.  We have been so many times that we usually just wing it.  We enjoy resort only stays at BCVs because of the gorgeous main resort feature pool SAB.  We had a couple ADRs booked but figured we would just go with the flow on this trip since we had cooking facilities and didn’t have park tickets and weren’t sure we wanted them.  We were one of those folks who had the car partially packed when we heard the news of the shut down.  Luckily, because I book in the flexible part of my use year I didn’t have any of the hassles others had with expiring points initially.  We have moved the trip forward at least 4 times as availability showed up further out at BCV but are bumping up against a studio trip in October at this point.  We were content to be flexible, didn’t need to take park days away from those who really wanted to go and we were just going to hang poolside but if SAB isn’t open, we may need to find another resort where the feature pool will be open.  I have some banked points tied up in this trip that need to be used by February but not so much availability if we don’t go in August.


DVC has already said pools will be open.  I really think SAB will be open.  The small quiet pool isn't big enough to hold the DVC guests.  We'll see but I would be shocked if it isn't open.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

SoShiny said:


> Disney Springs restaurants are now bookable on the Disney website.
> 
> From Disney:
> Dining Reservations Not Available at Select Locations
> At this time, dining reservations at theme parks and Disney Resort hotel locations are not available. Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations. Learn more about dining reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


Thank you for sharing this info!  I just made a few reservations, hoping we are able to re-book for revised dates.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267923292700147713


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267923292700147713


That makes me wonder when next season will start.  And will they just continue playing at WWoS.  I never thought they'd go all the way to October there!


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> DVC has already said pools will be open.  I really think SAB will be open.  The small quiet pool isn't big enough to hold the DVC guests.  We'll see but I would be shocked if it isn't open.



Good news is we will have a 100% confirmed answer in 20 days!


----------



## Arguetafamily

SoShiny said:


> Disney Springs restaurants are now bookable on the Disney website.
> 
> From Disney:
> Dining Reservations Not Available at Select Locations
> At this time, dining reservations at theme parks and Disney Resort hotel locations are not available. Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations. Learn more about dining reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.



Thanks! Got Homecomin


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> That makes me wonder when next season will start.  And will they just continue playing at WWoS.  I never thought they'd go all the way to October there!


They’ve said they want to start in December.


----------



## abnihon

So stressful not knowing when my next Disney trip will be...  I’d rather not take my son back until things are somewhat normal.. 
I think I’m tentatively planning in my head for December 2021.  Hopefully there will be some 50th celebrations still going on.  
If we get a trip in earlier that would be nice but I don’t want to get my hopes up.
December 2021 will mean it will be over 3 years since my last Disneyworld trip.  I never thought that would happen!


----------



## jenjersnap

I made a couple Boathouse reservations on OpenTable the other day.



casaya95 said:


> Thank you for that! I rebooked a Homecomin' ADR, yet there was nothing for Boathouse my entire trip. I wonder if that's a restaurant that hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> That makes me wonder when next season will start.  And will they just continue playing at WWoS.  I never thought they'd go all the way to October there!



Chances of it going all the way to October are small. That would be every series going 7 games. Possible but unlikely. 

When next season starts is ohe of the open questions and likely something that will be addressed Thursday.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

casaya95 said:


> Thank you for that! I rebooked a Homecomin' ADR, yet there was nothing for Boathouse my entire trip. I wonder if that's a restaurant that hasn't been cancelled yet.


Use OpenTable for Boathouse


----------



## casaya95

Krandor said:


> Chances of it going all the way to October are small. That would be every series going 7 games. Possible but unlikely.
> 
> When next season starts is ohe of the open questions and likely something that will be addressed Thursday.


Probably missed this, but who's meeting on Thursday?


----------



## Pickle Rick

woody337 said:


> Thats true but it seems like their plan was better executed.



Their hotels are third party owned.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

casaya95 said:


> Probably missed this, but who's meeting on Thursday?


The NBA is meeting to vote on the plan to restart their season


----------



## Krandor

casaya95 said:


> Probably missed this, but who's meeting on Thursday?



Thursday is the board of governors voting on the plan to resume the season.  Several plans are in contention but basically all the owners have said whichever plan the commissioner picks they will suppport.  So basically it will be commissioner presents his reccomendation and it will get approved.

EDIT: right now it looks like the leading plan is 20-22 teams.  Basically all teams that are within 5-6 games of the playoffs and they will have a "mini end of regular season" to decide who makes the playoffs.   Then move to playoffs.


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be live streaming from universal tomorrow,  starting by 9am. We have an 80% chance of rain so not looking forward to dealing with the mask and rain but, as always,  I'll give you my honest opinion on their procedures and regulations


----------



## BorderTenny

Krandor said:


> Chances of it going all the way to October are small. That would be every series going 7 games. Possible but unlikely.
> 
> When next season starts is ohe of the open questions and likely something that will be addressed Thursday.


Actually, it could take as little as 1 series each round going to 7 games to stretch to October. For instance, if one of the eventual finalists required 7 games each round.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> That makes me wonder when next season will start.  And will they just continue playing at WWoS.  I never thought they'd go all the way to October there!



My luck they will play next season at Disney and I won't be able to stay at Gran Destino in May.

You laugh, but if you knew me, you'd say "yeah, probably".


----------



## Lewisc

Krandor said:


> I thought at least one of their hotels was staying close.


Universal was taking reservations starting June 1. The hotels opened June 2. One hotel didnt reopen. I've read PBH will open July 1. A hotel which hadn't opened yet had its opened deferred. Nothing like Disney.


----------



## Funfire240

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be live streaming from universal tomorrow,  starting by 9am. We have an 80% chance of rain so not looking forward to dealing with the mask and rain but, as always,  I'll give you my honest opinion on their procedures and regulations


I know it probably won’t be any fun in the rain for you but in the long run may help to see how things will be handled overall. That’s the one thing I keep thinking - how many extra masks we should carry in case It rains and they get soaked


----------



## Lewisc

Lord Fantasius said:


> I'm sure a majority of the CM's would prefer to not "have to" wear a mask (though I have no study to support that, just anecdotal), but all it takes is one whiny, complaining, hypochondriac union member and everyone will be required to wear them. I used to work with such an individual and it gets old really fast!



So you think the union wants face coverings due to the demands of a handful of hypochondriac members.


Pickle Rick said:


> Their hotels are third party owned.


Third party managed not owned.


----------



## Noah_t

yankeesfan123 said:


> So if some young people gathering in a handful of cities don’t cause a spike, everything goes back to normal....? Ummmm
> 
> (sorry way off topic, all these posts replying to this comment will probably be deleted).



lol.  Some people's idea of how Science works is totally different than mine.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267951284566536193


----------



## gottalovepluto

Report on the CL thread of a Sept AKL reservation changing from CL to just Savanah View. Person called Disney and spoke with a few different people who confirmed it’s no longer a club level reservation and they have no idea why or what is going on. (I asked if the price has been adjusted, waiting on an answer.)

Nobody else on the CL thread has seen this yet.

UPDATE: Price has been adjusted to remove CL upcharge


----------



## Krandor

Lewisc said:


> Universal was taking reservations starting June 1. The hotels opened June 2. One hotel didnt reopen. I've read PBH will open July 1. A hotel which hadn't opened yet had its opened deferred. Nothing like Disney.



Disney isn't opening all resorts on day 1 and neither is universal. Very similar.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267951284566536193


So what happens if you don't past temperature check upon check-in? They are going to turn you away with no place to stay? What about people who travel far? That would make me nervous.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267951284566536193


Honestly, UO is crushing it. They seem totally on top of everything, good procedures, good communication, onsite guests guaranteed admission, and nothing seems over complicated. 

If I didn’t have a vertigo problem that makes the screen rides and the big coasters a no-no for me, we would be looking much more closely at UO. My DS absolutely loves big coasters, so maybe I should just suck it up, LOL.


----------



## xuxa777

Krandor said:


> Disney isn't opening all resorts on day 1 and neither is universal. Very similar.



Most likely due to demand


----------



## jb405

roth697 said:


> Is there a thread of people that have reservation in July that no longer want to go?  I would love to work on going in their place.  I know Disney won't do an official transfer but I'm sure we can work something out.  I am looking for room only as we have an AP.


Dvc rental brokers also have confirmed reservations you can buy, sometimes at a good deal. They are mainly renters that want to cancel but are stuck in the contact.


----------



## xuxa777

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So what happens if you don't past temperature check upon check-in? They are going to turn you away with no place to stay? What about people who travel far? That would make me nervous.



From the HRH site, sounds like a good policy.

_Anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater after three checks, including one with a new thermometer, will be asked to seek medical attention and obtain medical clearance prior to being permitted to enter. We understand some guests may feel they have special conditions, which we will consider upon request._


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267951284566536193



I am really curious how Disney is going to do this at their hotels.

They are big on wanting you to use online check-in and go straight to your room.  They dont want people in the lobbies. 

Again, the only thing I can think of is the guard house at every resort.  Well lets see.....


----------



## Anna_Sh

Spridell said:


> I am really curious how Disney is going to do this at their hotels.
> 
> They are big on wanting you to use online check-in and go straight to your room.  They dont want people in the lobbies.
> 
> Again, the only thing I can think of is the guard house at every resort.  Well lets see.....


They are doing Covid testing in your car.  I guess a temperature check would work for the driver, but the passengers could be...difficult...


----------



## Spridell

Anna_Sh said:


> They are doing Covid testing in your car.  I guess a temperature check would work for the driver, but the passengers could be...difficult...



I could see someone at the guard house going around to each person in the car.  In theory it probably wouldn't be too difficult.  Then at the guard house everyone in the car gets the bracelet.  Although I wish they would integrate the MDE app with these health checks


----------



## mhautz

Anna_Sh said:


> They are doing Covid testing in your car.  I guess a temperature check would work for the driver, but the passengers could be...difficult...


Where is this information?  I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Spridell

mhautz said:


> Where is this information?  I hadn't seen it before.



I think she meant in cities around the country they do the tests from your car.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

roth697 said:


> Is there a thread of people that have reservation in July that no longer want to go?  I would love to work on going in their place.  I know Disney won't do an official transfer but I'm sure we can work something out.  I am looking for room only as we have an AP.


Your best bet might be to rent DVC points / a DVC reservation. There’s a sub forum for it on Disboards. The brokers also rent out confirmed reservations.
I’ve been looking into this too - I don’t know if the borders will be open when I want to go and doubt DVC will give me any leniency on my points just because I’m not allowed into the US.


----------



## mhautz

Spridell said:


> I think she meant in cities around the country they do the tests from your car.


Oh, now I read it that way.  Makes sense.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

xuxa777 said:


> From the HRH site, sounds like a good policy.
> 
> _Anyone with a temperature of 100.4 degrees or greater after three checks, including one with a new thermometer, will be asked to seek medical attention and obtain medical clearance prior to being permitted to enter. We understand some guests may feel they have special conditions, which we will consider upon request._



So what if someone is in Florida from out of state and is told to quarantine due to COVID. Where do they go?

This opens up another line of questions. What if on day 3 of a 7 day trip, the park finds you have a high temperature? What if you go to doctor and have COVID or are identified as a possible risk? Will the hotel kick you out? (Assuming resort and hotel track together)


----------



## Farro

I agree with the previous poster who said Disney is going to have a harder time convincing people that all this is necessary if in two weeks we don't see large spikes - not in cases, but in hospitalizations/deaths - due to the protests. I mean here, these protests are HUGE. Like a giant petri dish.

I'm hoping we won't see these huge hospitalization spikes.


----------



## Krandor

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So what if someone is in Florida from out of state and is told to quarantine due to COVID. Where do they go?
> 
> This opens up another line of questions. What if on day 3 of a 7 day trip, the park finds you have a high temperature? What if you go to doctor and have COVID or are identified as a possible risk? Will the hotel kick you out? (Assuming resort and hotel track together)



1. They said they have rooms to people to isolate in
2. We don't know and I doubt any of that is going to be publically stated.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Krandor said:


> Chances of it going all the way to October are small. That would be every series going 7 games. Possible but unlikely.
> 
> When next season starts is ohe of the open questions and likely something that will be addressed Thursday.





BorderTenny said:


> Actually, it could take as little as 1 series each round going to 7 games to stretch to October. For instance, if one of the eventual finalists required 7 games each round.


Obviously the point about only one series each round is valid.  In the past though, it hasn't really mattered I don't think.  I'm pretty sure the days for the Finals are set well in advance, regardless of the previous series.  I think that's how you've had some 5-6 day breaks in the series when both end early.  I could be wrong on this and just remembering wrong, but I know several years ago I used to look because I used to go to Firefly Music Festival which is local for me and which started right around games 6 or 7 of the Finals and was worried about that. I'm hoping this time around they don't have the big gaps and are more flexible with everything and TV is more flexible (I think it's often that TV wants the schedule set in advance and doesn't want as much unknown on what nights there will be games).


----------



## Krandor

Anthony Vito said:


> Obviously the point about only one series each round is valid.  In the past though, it hasn't really mattered I don't think.  I'm pretty sure the days for the Finals are set well in advance, regardless of the previous series.  I think that's how you've had some 5-6 day breaks in the series when both end early.  I could be wrong on this and just remembering wrong, but I know several years ago I used to look because I used to go to Firefly Music Festival which is local for me and which started right around games 6 or 7 of the Finals and was worried about that. I'm hoping this time around they don't have the big gaps and are more flexible with everything and TV is more flexible (I think it's often that TV wants the schedule set in advance and doesn't want as much unknown on what nights there will be games).



I think you see the long breaks when one series finished in 5 and the other one finishes in 7.  I'm pretty sure if all go to 5 they move on to the next series quickly but I'm not an NBA expert.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Disney isn't opening all resorts on day 1 and neither is universal. Very similar.


Not close on a percentage basis.


----------



## casaya95

gottalovepluto said:


> Not close on a percentage basis.


Exactly! Uni is opening around 70% of their resorts; I would be shocked if Disney hit those numbers.


----------



## kverdon

Farro said:


> I agree with the previous poster who said Disney is going to have a harder time convincing people that all this is necessary if in two weeks we don't see large spikes - not in cases, but in hospitalizations/deaths - due to the protests. I mean here, these protests are HUGE. Like a giant petri dish.
> 
> I'm hoping we won't see these huge hospitalization spikes.


Here is an Amen to that.  Given the serious nature of all this its going to more that a few weeks of low infection rates and lack of spikes before any major changes are made.  My guess would be a relook sometime in Octoberish.


----------



## tinkerhon

Spridell said:


> I am really curious how Disney is going to do this at their hotels.
> 
> They are big on wanting you to use online check-in and go straight to your room.  They dont want people in the lobbies.
> 
> Again, the only thing I can think of is the guard house at every resort.  Well lets see.....



probably same device , but Disney will make you quarantine in a hotel room  (which might not turn out to be the one where they did the temperature check) for 5-7 days, while you await the results of your temperature check .


----------



## gottalovepluto

casaya95 said:


> Exactly! Uni is opening around 70% of their resorts; I would be shocked if Disney hit those numbers.


I vote no way based on how Chapek answered the hotel rooms for athletes comment. To my ear it absolutely sounded like they don’t intend to open much of anything as far as “Disney Resort Hotels” go.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I agree with the previous poster who said Disney is going to have a harder time convincing people that all this is necessary if in two weeks we don't see large spikes - not in cases, but in hospitalizations/deaths - due to the protests. I mean here, these protests are HUGE. Like a giant petri dish.
> 
> I'm hoping we won't see these huge hospitalization spikes.


Majority seems to be wearing masks though. Something Disney is requiring.

Unrelated to the quote: 

I don’t want to further this discussion above though. This is not the place for it. I do suggest we all take a step back, a breath, and look at what’s going on in our cities, our countries and our world. There are far more important things to be watching, listening, and acting upon than whether our vacation will be canceled or modified. Disney and places like the Dis are a distraction yes but they are also a reminder that arguing about whether Disney should require masks, whether they should do this or that is rather pointless when it comes down too it.

With so much outside the Dis going on I’d much rather come here and not have to deal with pointless arguments. Yes many of you have been very good as of late because we have actual news but this is also a reference for the future. I apologize for this endless rant but at the same time I also don’t. As many often say to think before you speak we also need to think before we post. Are the needless mask debates worth it? Are the needless upgrade debates worth it? Most of us are still going to go to Disney. Most of us aren’t going to write complaints to Disney. So why do we do it here?


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Not close on a percentage basis.



I bet disney has more rooms open on day 1 then universal. 

(Lies, damn lies, and statistics).


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Majority seems to be wearing masks though. Something Disney is requiring.
> 
> Unrelated to the quote:
> 
> I don’t want to further this discussion above though. This is not the place for it. I do suggest we all take a step back, a breath, and look at what’s going on in our cities, our countries and our world. There are far more important things to be watching, listening, and acting upon than whether our vacation will be canceled or modified. Disney and places like the Dis are a distraction yes but they are also a reminder that arguing about whether Disney should require masks, whether they should do this or that is rather pointless when it comes down too it.
> 
> With so much outside the Dis going on I’d much rather come here and not have to deal with pointless arguments. Yes many of you have been very good as of late because we have actual news but this is also a reference for the future. I apologize for this endless rant but at the same time I also don’t. As many often say to think before you speak we also need to think before we post. Are the needless mask debates worth it? Are the needless upgrade debates worth it? Most of us are still going to go to Disney. Most of us aren’t going to write complaints to Disney. So why do we do it here?



Sorry. I wasn't trying to start anything, just thought we were talking about it.
Certainly not complaining about the protests as I was there. 

Have a good night everyone! Take care of each other. 

(my cheeks feel red with embarrassment!  )


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Sorry. I wasn't trying to start anything, just thought we were talking about it.
> Certainly not complaining about the protests as I was there.
> 
> Have a good night everyone! Take care of each other.


And like I said it was unrelated to your quote. I just wanted to get ahead of it before anything were to come of it here.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> I agree with the previous poster who said Disney is going to have a harder time convincing people that all this is necessary if in two weeks we don't see large spikes.


I’m quoting the first part of your post to make sure I stay within the purpose of this thread.

Disney is completely redoing how guests visit their parks and how they book dining, experiences, etc.  They are not going to turn around in a few months and say, “oh we’re going back!” This new system is here for the long haul. I have to wonder if it aligns with some other plans they had (the Genie? The paid FP rumor? Something else?). Wish I were a fly in that room...


----------



## Pickle Rick

Lewisc said:


> So you think the union wants face coverings due to the demands of a handful of hypochondriac members.
> 
> Third party managed not owned.



Point is, it's a different situation with Disney.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> I’m quoting the first part of your post to make sure I stay within the purpose of this thread.
> 
> Disney is completely redoing how guests visit their parks and how they book dining, experiences, etc.  They are not going to turn around in a few months and say, “oh we’re going back!” This new system is here for the long haul. I have to wonder if it aligns with some other plans they had (the Genie? The paid FP rumor? Something else?). Wish I were a fly in that room...



.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I don’t want to further this discussion above though. This is not the place for it. I do suggest we all take a step back, a breath, and look at what’s going on in our cities, our countries and our world. There are far more important things to be watching, listening, and acting upon than whether our vacation will be canceled or modified. Disney and places like the Dis are a distraction yes but they are also a reminder that arguing about whether Disney should require masks, whether they should do this or that is rather pointless when it comes down too it.
> 
> With so much outside the Dis going on I’d much rather come here and not have to deal with pointless arguments. Yes many of you have been very good as of late because we have actual news but this is also a reference for the future. I apologize for this endless rant but at the same time I also don’t. As many often say to think before you speak we also need to think before we post. Are the needless mask debates worth it? Are the needless upgrade debates worth it? Most of us are still going to go to Disney. Most of us aren’t going to write complaints to Disney. So why do we do it here?


THIS! Friends, let's spread kindness and start with this thread here and now. Thank you, @rteetz.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> And like I said it was unrelated to your quote. I just wanted to get ahead of it before anything were to come of it here.



"The great debate" has gotten old.


Farro said:


> I was more thinking along the lines of removal of coffee pots (don't know why, but that's a bee in my bonnet ), no character meet/greets, turning off water features in rides, not opening some attractions, who knows what is happening with dining. Those types of things can be eased back if things get better sooner rather than later.
> 
> I do agree that some if it will conveniently fall into line with plans they may have had for the future already.



I think adding things back like some M&Gs (maybe fur only to start) and reopening any attractions closed are likely the first things we'll see. 

But I do agree we'll see a gradual loosing of things as time goes on If numbers look good.  A second wave in the fall though could cause some things to go back away (I doubt they will completely close again but could go back to a July 11th mode of operation and add back in restrictions  that had been eased).


----------



## hertamaniac

andyman8 said:


> THIS! Friends, let's spread kindness and start with this thread here and now. Thank you, @rteetz.



Couldn't agree more, but there is a lineage to this too, respectfully.  I lost brothers and sisters in New Orleans during Katrina and, although different, there is much too same.


----------



## dislee1164

Karin1984 said:


> No news yet from Disneyland Paris, but several themeparks in France have announced their re-opening in June: Parc Asterix, Le Pal, Puy du Fou, Futuroscope, Parc Spirou Provence, Walibi Rhone-Alpes, Kingoland and Bagatelle.
> 
> Parc Asterix has announced a max capacity of 5.000 guests per day as of June 15th. All big rides will be operational, also open air shows will take place, indoor theater shows are cancelled for now, just like street entertainment. In the park the distance is 3 ft, in queues it's 6ft. In rides and theaters you will need to wear a mask.
> The CEO has said that he hopes the capacity can be increased soon as this is not going to work for long.
> 
> So with this, I hope and think we can see a reopening date for DLP very soon. Parc Asterix is about 45 minutes North of Disneyland Paris.



Yay! I am supposed to go in October, but was losing hope. We are booked at the new Marvel hotel, but I saw a few weeks ago they said they are delaying opening it until end of October. They haven’t cancelled my reso yet though.
Now I just have to hope they are letting US tourists into the country by then....and that I will be allowed to return home!


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Honestly, UO is crushing it. They seem totally on top of everything, good procedures, good communication, onsite guests guaranteed admission, and nothing seems over complicated.
> 
> If I didn’t have a vertigo problem that makes the screen rides and the big coasters a no-no for me, we would be looking much more closely at UO. My DS absolutely loves big coasters, so maybe I should just suck it up, LOL.


Do you like Harry Potter? They did a truly awesome job with that.

I found my brief UO trips much more relaxed compared to Disney, might be worth it for a few days if you reach a point where you just wanna get away and forget the world for a few days. I also found their RPR and SF properties nicer than Disney’s. (And the service at RPR was waaaay beyond Disney’s standards.)

I have never done more than 1 park day and 2 hotel nights but this crap going down with Disney (the CL thing with no notification & no answers has me steamed- I don’t believe that person will turn out to be a one-off) has me thinking a few days at UO might be really nice. I’d love a shot at the new Hagrid’s ride...


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you like Harry Potter? They did a truly awesome job with that.
> 
> I find UO a much more relaxed trip, might be worth it for a few days if you reach a point where you just wanna get away and forget the world for a few days. I also found their RPR and SF properties nicer than Disney’s. (And the service at RPR was waaaay beyond Disney’s standards.)
> 
> I have never done more than 1 park day and 2 hotel nights but this crap going down with Disney has me thinking a few days at UO might be really nice. I’d love a shot at the new Hagrid’s ride...



The Harry Potter stuff at UO is one of the most immersive lands I've ever seen at a theme park.  SWGE is good but I think I'd still give the nod to UO.  You waslk though that passage and it feels like you are in a different world.  Amazing.


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you like Harry Potter? They did a truly awesome job with that.
> 
> I find UO a much more relaxed trip, might be worth it for a few days if you reach a point where you just wanna get away and forget the world for a few days. I also found their RPR and SF properties nicer than Disney’s. (And the service at RPR was waaaay beyond Disney’s standards.)
> 
> I have never done more than 1 park day and 2 hotel nights but this crap going down with Disney has me thinking a few days at UO might be really nice. I’d love a shot at the new Hagrid’s ride...


We’ve been there 4 times: RPR, 2x PBH (once CL) and HRH. DS loves it. And we have not been to Hagrid’s yet. We have a wand somewhere in the house. Maybe it is time to dig it up.


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> We’ve been there 4 times: RPR, 2x PBH (once CL) and HRH. DS loves it. And we have not been to Hagrid’s yet. We have a wand somewhere in the house. Maybe it is time to dig it up.



Cool.  I was part of going off-topic but we probably need to back back on-topic for this thread.


----------



## yankeesfan123

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> So what happens if you don't past temperature check upon check-in? They are going to turn you away with no place to stay? What about people who travel far? That would make me nervous.


Or what about people who strike a fever 5-6 hours later???


----------



## Marthasor

I'm curious if Disney will do temperature checks prior to guests getting on DME?  That is assuming DME is running.


----------



## Jroceagles

Marthasor said:


> I'm curious if Disney will do temperature checks prior to guests getting on DME?  That is assuming DME is running.


I rented a van from the airport just in case DME isn't running...also helps avoid the chaos of the busses each day.


----------



## Jroceagles

MMSM said:


> I have a reservation that my broker is listing from July 18-20 at lake view studio at BLT. I’m from NY and don't know if I will have to quarantine. Don’t know how to have you message me if interested.


NY NJ CT 14 day quarantine should be lifted soon one would imagine


----------



## Krandor

yankeesfan123 said:


> Or what about people who strike a fever 5-6 hours later???



just because something isn’t 100% doesn’t mean it’s not worth doing.


----------



## Rebma512

Did anyone else get a notification from MDE saying something along the lines of (wish I would’ve screen shotted it) your vacation has been effected please contact tour TA. I have AKL booked for sept 28-oct 6. Cash. Originally booked in April and re booked with free dining (Recovery) for sept. Everything still looks the same in MDE haven’t actually checked on the computer, I know sometimes they can show diff things. Got the notification around 6 cst. Thought for sure I’d see a swarm of ppl talking about it here.


----------



## Llama mama

Rebma512 said:


> Did anyone else get a notification from MDE saying something along the lines of (wish I would’ve screen shotted it) your vacation has been effected please contact tour TA. I have AKL booked for sept 28-oct 6. Cash. Originally booked in April and re booked with free dining (Recovery) for sept. Everything still looks the same in MDE haven’t actually checked on the computer, I know sometimes they can show diff things. Got the notification around 6 cst. Thought for sure I’d see a swarm of ppl talking about it here.


Some on another thread were discussing their room code changed. I think it’s under Resorts - I cannot remember the thread sorry. But yes others were talking about it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Latest news about DME is that it will be runing but you'll have to get your own baggage from baggage claim. 

Also Universal now has a no mask zone set up outside in City Walk between the 2 parks.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Krandor said:


> just because something isn’t 100% doesn’t mean it’s not worth doing.


.. but you could just take their temperature more often and it would have a better effect, rather than just taking it once a day.. no? Taking it just once a day and giving out a wristband to save someone a few minutes doesn’t seem like the brightest idea.

Then again, other than buying HarryPotter rights, Univeral Studios and their associates don’t have many bright ideas (and I’m a Jimmy Buffett fan).


----------



## yankeesfan123

Jroceagles said:


> NY NJ CT 14 day quarantine should be lifted soon one would imagine


Imaagiiiinaaaaation


----------



## Jroceagles

yankeesfan123 said:


> Imaagiiiinaaaaation


July 8th I believe but probably sooner with all 3 states moving along in stages


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Krandor said:


> just because something isn’t 100% doesn’t mean it’s not worth doing.



Unfortunately, there are many families that save up for Disney. To spend money to go, and there is potential you could get sent away because of a high temperature and you don't have a place to stay, that is not worth doing for some people. If there is a possibility that the hotel won't check you in or ask you to leave early, I think that should be made clear to guests.

Right now, if I were to go, I know I can't go in park if I am found to have a high temperature. Back-up plan is to stay in the hotel. But if I can't go to hotel, that's a problem.

ETA: looking back, I think I misinterpreted the quoted comment to mean going on vacation instead of temperature check.  But for my response, I still think this could be a concern for some families.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

MMSM said:


> I have a reservation that my broker is listing from July 18-20 at lake view studio at BLT. I’m from NY and don't know if I will have to quarantine. Don’t know how to have you message me if interested.


Thanks MMSM but I’m in the same boat as you - I have a reservation at Beach Club but don’t know if Canada-US borders will be open, so thinking of listing it with a broker too. My previous message clearly wasn’t clear enough!


----------



## Krandor

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Unfortunately, there are many families that save up for Disney. To spend money to go, and there is potential you could get sent away because of a high temperature and you don't have a place to stay, that is not worth doing for some people. If there is a possibility that the hotel won't check you in or ask you to leave early, I think that should be made clear to guests.
> 
> Right now, if I were to go, I know I can't go in park if I am found to have a high temperature. Back-up plan is to stay in the hotel. But if I can't go to hotel, that's a problem.
> 
> ETA: looking back, I think I misinterpreted the quoted comment to mean going on vacation instead of temperature check.  But for my response, I still think this could be a concern for some families.



disney hasnt Even said they doing temp checks on check in. Only going into parks.


----------



## mattpeto

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Unfortunately, there are many families that save up for Disney. To spend money to go, and there is potential you could get sent away because of a high temperature and you don't have a place to stay, that is not worth doing for some people. If there is a possibility that the hotel won't check you in or ask you to leave early, I think that should be made clear to guests.
> 
> Right now, if I were to go, I know I can't go in park if I am found to have a high temperature. Back-up plan is to stay in the hotel. But if I can't go to hotel, that's a problem.
> 
> ETA: looking back, I think I misinterpreted the quoted comment to mean going on vacation instead of temperature check.  But for my response, I still think this could be a concern for some families.



Honestly, if you are the type of vacationer taking your once-in-a-lifetime trip to Disney or you hit it every 3 or 4 years, this is not the time to go.  I mean people have to know that, right?

If you are a local or a regular visitor and can deal with the heat and the masks, it might make the risk worth it if you really want a more intimate park experience.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

I'm basing my comments on Hard Rock Hotel. If they are doing temperature checks, then it is likely Disney may too, seeing all the precautions they are making.


----------



## gatechfan99

Krandor said:


> disney hasnt Even said they doing temp checks on check in. Only going into parks.


Recognizing that Disney hasn't officially mentioned this yet, I will say that, if true, this could be one of the biggest problems from a PR standpoint that Disney could walk in to.

It doesn't stretch the imagination to see a big family of 8 with Grandma and Grandpa fly in from across the country to check in together at 11 at night, only to find one of the kids has a temp of 100.5 from some GI bug, but the whole family got denied entry and had to scramble to find an ER (which only lets the kid and one parent in) and have the other 6 and all their luggage try to figure out where they can stay in the wee hours of the morning. Sounds like a really bad story on the local news that goes viral quickly.

If Disney finds a fever and says, you can check in but can't get a "cleared to roam free" wristband until you've gone somewhere to get a Covid test, ok. But personally, I'm not going to freak out if I'm staying in a resort and someone is allowed to check in and stay in their room with a fever. Maybe that just comes from having more of a comfort level with illness since I work in a hospital, but it seems like all these other measures are designed to give you a little reassurance if something like that happens.


----------



## gotomu212

chasgoose said:


> Well Disney hasn't really "executed" its plans yet. Also, all Universal had to do was deal with the logistics of the parks and CityWalk. They don't control the hotels, Loews does.
> 
> I'm not saying Disney is perfect or even that they are going to get it right, but it seems as though they are trying to be comprehensive in their plans to reopen instead of doing things on an ad hoc temporary basis. Based on legit reporting, they are completely overhauling their reservations systems (for resorts, parks, FP, ADRs, etc.) instead of just trying to force their existing systems to deal with the new reality in a way that might not work going forward. It seems as though Disney is trying to do it right the first time, which simply takes time. Sure, it's guaranteed that there will be glitches, and they may make wrong choices in their planning, but at least they are trying to do it holistically instead of just fixing leaks as they pop up.



WDW is a much more complicated beast, BUT a lot of that is also tied to how complicated they’ve made planning in comparison to Universal. I’m a big fan of both, but hands down Universal is easier to understand and plan- restaurant reservations 2 days to 2 weeks out, stay at an express pass hotel so no FP plans, and the hotels are 3rd party managed but are interconnected with the park (and I’d think there would be more complication with a 3rd part management as opposed to sole control), and Universal has 3 parks opening to WDWs 4.
Personally it feels like Disney is having to reinvent and completely overhaul because things had gotten so complicated- and they have the added problems of DVC and the guest recovery missteps they made.


----------



## skeeter31

gatechfan99 said:


> Recognizing that Disney hasn't officially mentioned this yet, I will say that, if true, this could be one of the biggest problems from a PR standpoint that Disney could walk in to.
> 
> It doesn't stretch the imagination to see a big family of 8 with Grandma and Grandpa fly in from across the country to check in together at 11 at night, only to find one of the kids has a temp of 100.5 from some GI bug, but the whole family got denied entry and had to scramble to find an ER (which only lets the kid and one parent in) and have the other 6 and all their luggage try to figure out where they can stay in the wee hours of the morning. Sounds like a really bad story on the local news that goes viral quickly.
> 
> If Disney finds a fever and says, you can check in but can't get a "cleared to roam free" wristband until you've gone somewhere to get a Covid test, ok. But personally, I'm not going to freak out if I'm staying in a resort and someone is allowed to check in and stay in their room with a fever. Maybe that just comes from having more of a comfort level with illness since I work in a hospital, but it seems like all these other measures are designed to give you a little reassurance if something like that happens.


That family of 8 with grandma and grandpa shouldn’t be flying across the country to go to WDW this summer. They aren’t opening these parks this summer for normal vacations.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Lewisc said:


> So you think the union wants face coverings due to the demands of a handful of hypochondriac members.


No, I think in the current situation face coverings are very much warranted for CM's, regardless of whether the union wanted them or not, as I'm sure it's the Corporate lawyers that are making it mandatory at the moment. The union probably came in and said, ok, if you are requiring face masks then you will provide them and they will meet these requirements. What I was trying to lead to (and probably did a bad job on my segue) is, that later, once face masks become optional and Disney starts back up with live performances, it is only going to take one or two constantly complaining individual(s) that say they can't perform now because they're afraid of catching something, or gets sick, etc., etc., and then Disney is going to bend over backwards to meet the demands of that one or small group of individuals...every office has one or more of those types of employees, and no matter what Disney does in this situation, it's almost a lose-lose for them at this point until the laws catch up to provide protection for employers.

Right now, Disney is ripe for lawsuits from both within and without. If you require masks to be worn by all CM's and guests, attendance is going to stay low as there will be very little entertainment and Disney will lose money on the parks as people will stay at their resort as it's too much hassle to go to the parks as the return on entertainment value is so small...which will then spiral down leading to a decline in the budget for upgrades, which leads to further decline, which eventually leads to WDW morphing into a 47 square mile Disney-themed retirement village. Or families, especially, are going to tire of wearing masks outside and on the rides, and if Disney tells the CM's they can to take off their the masks so they can sign and dance and perform, guests are going to complain about being exposed to the virus and tell everyone it's not safe to go to Disney, and then all we'll be left with is 47 square miles of River Country.


----------



## gatechfan99

skeeter31 said:


> That family of 8 with grandma and grandpa shouldn’t be flying across the country to go to WDW this summer. They aren’t opening these parks this summer for normal vacations.


The first video of people I saw going in to Legoland yesterday at opening was what appeared to be a grandma in a scooter with a grandchild in the lap. Yes, I don't know where they came from, but the point is people are still going to be coming, even if others think it's a bad idea. Not to create too much of a hypothetical, but there will not be universal cancellations by otherwise healthy families that had months ago bought all their Disney tickets and plane tickets for mid-late July. I'm just saying it only takes one who is ready to cause a problem to create a viral social media scene with that kind of bad press. They need to think of an alternative other than, sorry, you're out on the street, hope those plane tickets didn't cost you too much.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Krandor said:


> I think you see the long breaks when one series finished in 5 and the other one finishes in 7.  I'm pretty sure if all go to 5 they move on to the next series quickly but I'm not an NBA expert.



(Not to get too far down this road, but it could be relevant as to whether the dates the NBA are there are hard dates or flexible) You may be right - I have been trying to remember and honestly can't, and it doesn't seem like a research rabbit hole I feel like going down.  I think the Finals though are usually set in advance since they are on network TV, I think they try to have the dates down well in advance.  So if both conference finals ended in 4, you might still have the Finals start on the same date.  again, I could be wrong, and the conference finals for at least one of the teams have gone 7 for several years now (I'm pretty sure the Warriors were taken to 7 games for each of their conference finals series - I know 2016 OKC took them 7, 2018 and 2019 Rockets took them 7, can't remember 2017).

Edit:  I was wrong - 2019 Warriors swept conference finals over the Blazers; played Rockets in conference semis and that went 6, not 7.  Checked 2017, that was a sweep of the Spurs.  Cavs only went 5 in their conference finals.  There was a full week until Finals started.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> That family of 8 with grandma and grandpa shouldn’t be flying across the country to go to WDW this summer. They aren’t opening these parks this summer for normal vacations.


 
Is there some restriction Disney has put in place that would prevent a family of 8, including grandparents from visiting? They are opening for anyone who cares to go. So the situation used as an example could absolutely happen. 

You may think someone shouldn’t visit, but WDW certainly has not given any indication that’s what they think.


----------



## Rebma512

Llama mama said:


> Some on another thread were discussing their room code changed. I think it’s under Resorts - I cannot remember the thread sorry. But yes others were talking about it.


Thank you, I’ll look around. The odd thing is(maybe not so odd considering what I’ve heard of Disney IT) my room reservation code hadn’t changed. Dining plan still in tact too, along with park hoppers on tickets


----------



## OhanaWoman

I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly


----------



## PixarBall

OhanaWoman said:


> I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly


They won’t change the rule if universal can’t handle enforcing it. Cases are going up in every state that has opened early and these protests will probably make the cases rise even more. I don’t think masks will go away at the earliest until a vaccine is here. Seems like Disney springs and city walk haven’t had any major issues handling it anyway.


----------



## Krandor

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I'm basing my comments on Hard Rock Hotel. If they are doing temperature checks, then it is likely Disney may too, seeing all the precautions they are making.



Disney has all the online check-in stuff which is even better to use now so I don't see temp checks on check-in.  Temp checks before you get on a bus with a bunch of strangers? very possible.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268002834613596160


----------



## SaintsManiac

Rebma512 said:


> Did anyone else get a notification from MDE saying something along the lines of (wish I would’ve screen shotted it) your vacation has been effected please contact tour TA. I have AKL booked for sept 28-oct 6. Cash. Originally booked in April and re booked with free dining (Recovery) for sept. Everything still looks the same in MDE haven’t actually checked on the computer, I know sometimes they can show diff things. Got the notification around 6 cst. Thought for sure I’d see a swarm of ppl talking about it here.




I did and my trip is May 2021. I don't think it means anything.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Spridell said:


> I am really curious how Disney is going to do this at their hotels.
> 
> They are big on wanting you to use online check-in and go straight to your room.  They dont want people in the lobbies.
> 
> Again, the only thing I can think of is the guard house at every resort.  Well lets see.....


I would guess they will have certain entrances open/manned, if they do this, or have checkpoints along walkways to entrances. Getting your temp taken is very quick, luckily.


----------



## Krandor

gatechfan99 said:


> The first video of people I saw going in to Legoland yesterday at opening was what appeared to be a grandma in a scooter with a grandchild in the lap. Yes, I don't know where they came from, but the point is people are still going to be coming, even if others think it's a bad idea. Not to create too much of a hypothetical, but there will not be universal cancellations by otherwise healthy families that had months ago bought all their Disney tickets and plane tickets for mid-late July. I'm just saying it only takes one who is ready to cause a problem to create a viral social media scene with that kind of bad press. They need to think of an alternative other than, sorry, you're out on the street, hope those plane tickets didn't cost you too much.



Do we even know that Unversal is saying "sorry you can't stay at the hotel" to people who fail temp checks at check-in? And if there is going to be a social media eruption from somethnig likethis, it will happen to universal in the month they are open before disney does.  

I think you are creating a problem that doesn't yet exist and likely won't.


----------



## Krandor

OhanaWoman said:


> I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly



I disagee. What I'm honestly expecting is people are not going to follow the rules well which is going to result in numbers NOT continuing to drop. Maybe not a big spike but at least a long plateu which then isn't going to result in places saying "oh well drop the restirctions" but resulting in us needing the restrictions for a longer period of time. 

None of these restrictions are fun and none of us like them but if we can do them for a short period we can start to get rid of them.  If we don't, they are here for a lot longer.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Do you like Harry Potter? They did a truly awesome job with that.
> 
> I found my brief UO trips much more relaxed compared to Disney, might be worth it for a few days if you reach a point where you just wanna get away and forget the world for a few days. I also found their RPR and SF properties nicer than Disney’s. (And the service at RPR was waaaay beyond Disney’s standards.)
> 
> I have never done more than 1 park day and 2 hotel nights but this crap going down with Disney (the CL thing with no notification & no answers has me steamed- I don’t believe that person will turn out to be a one-off) has me thinking a few days at UO might be really nice. I’d love a shot at the new Hagrid’s ride...


Why is the club level thing such a source of frustration?  They’re not able to provide the service so they’re refunding the difference.  Seems fair


----------



## Eric Smith

gotomu212 said:


> WDW is a much more complicated beast, BUT a lot of that is also tied to how complicated they’ve made planning in comparison to Universal. I’m a big fan of both, but hands down Universal is easier to understand and plan- restaurant reservations 2 days to 2 weeks out, stay at an express pass hotel so no FP plans, and the hotels are 3rd party managed but are interconnected with the park (and I’d think there would be more complication with a 3rd part management as opposed to sole control), and Universal has 3 parks opening to WDWs 4.
> Personally it feels like Disney is having to reinvent and completely overhaul because things had gotten so complicated- and they have the added problems of DVC and the guest recovery missteps they made.


That happened because a lot more non-local people want to go to Disney World than Universal. Universal is a locals park so it lends itself to less planning.


----------



## kmorlock

SaintsManiac said:


> I did and my trip is May 2021. I don't think it means anything.


Perhaps a flight change?  DME knew about one of our flight changes before we did a few years back.


----------



## Eric Smith

OhanaWoman said:


> I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly


They won’t, it’s in the union contract.


----------



## DebbieB

OhanaWoman said:


> I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly



I doubt it, they have an agreement with the union for CM safety.   CM's get sick, they have opened up a liability hole.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> Do we even know that Unversal is saying "sorry you can't stay at the hotel" to people who fail temp checks at check-in? And if there is going to be a social media eruption from somethnig likethis, it will happen to universal in the month they are open before disney does.
> 
> I think you are creating a problem that doesn't yet exist and likely won't.


That is UO official hotel policy right now. Denied admittance until they are medically cleared.  If they knowingly admit guests with a fever and then have A COVID 19 outbreak, they would open themselves to all kinds of liability.


----------



## SaintsManiac

kmorlock said:


> Perhaps a flight change?  DME knew about one of our flight changes before we did a few years back.




I do not have flights booked. Just a room.


----------



## Krandor

Brianstl said:


> That is UO official hotel policy right now. Denied admittance until they are medically clear.  If they knowingly admit guest wit a fever and then have A COVID 19 outbreak, they would open themselves to all kinds of liability.



well then if anybody is going to take a pr hit from the policy universal  will in the 4 Weeks they are open before Disney.


----------



## Brianstl

This is where clicking on my push notification sent me.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/?entryPoint=pushNotification


----------



## kmorlock

Rebma512 said:


> Did anyone else get a notification from MDE saying something along the lines of (wish I would’ve screen shotted it) your vacation has been effected please contact tour TA. I have AKL booked for sept 28-oct 6. Cash. Originally booked in April and re booked with free dining (Recovery) for sept. Everything still looks the same in MDE haven’t actually checked on the computer, I know sometimes they can show diff things. Got the notification around 6 cst. Thought for sure I’d see a swarm of ppl talking about it here.



1. I heard talk on other threads that of table service dining plans going away and being replaced with a % off room?  Check the Dining/Restaurants threads?
2.If you have flights, Magical Express might already know if a flight change.


----------



## hereforthechurros

OhanaWoman said:


> I think once universal opens this week and people start taking off their masks because of the heat, Disney will change the mask required rule for their parks when they open. Thank goodness universal is opening soon so disney can see the effects of the new rules before they open and adjust accordingly


The issue is, if CMs have to wear them, guests have to wear them too. This isn’t a convenience thing but a health crisis and union agreement. Wdw is completely fine with those who don’t want to weak masks not coming to the parks right now.


----------



## nkosiek

Has anyone heard/seen what the plan is for split-stays? Will Disney still move bags for you or not?


----------



## jlwhitney

PixarBall said:


> They won’t change the rule if universal can’t handle enforcing it. Cases are going up in every state that has opened early and these protests will probably make the cases rise even more. I don’t think masks will go away at the earliest until a vaccine is here. Seems like Disney springs and city walk haven’t had any major issues handling it anyway.



Disney Springs and City walk aren’t fair comparisons , people aren’t spending 6-8 hours there, plus a handful of the time is inside a shop or sitting down and eating. Not walking all
Over the parks all day long.


----------



## jlwhitney

hereforthechurros said:


> The issue is, if CMs have to wear them, guests have to wear them too. This isn’t a convenience thing but a health crisis and union agreement. Wdw is completely fine with those who don’t want to weak masks not coming to the parks right now.



They may be fine for the first few weeks, but will it last? Time will tell to see how it plays out. Goes for CM too.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

hereforthechurros said:


> The issue is, if CMs have to wear them, guests have to wear them too. This isn’t a convenience thing but a health crisis and union agreement. Wdw is completely fine with those who don’t want to weak masks not coming to the parks right now.


As a corporation and law unto itself, Disney can make any requirement of guests they want, but does the union agreement actually stipulate that Disney must require guests to wear masks if the CM's are required to? Not sure how we get to that statement, otherwise. I know numerous corporations were employees have to wear masks, but customers are not required too...recommended, but not required.  Grocery stores, banks, etc. Disney can require guests to wear masks, but they have never indicated it's because CM's have to wear them.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

So, in @rteetz 's post above about the new standby pass trial at Shanghai, it talks about guests being able to purchase a premier access pass. Is this something new, or have they been doing that at Shanghai?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Lord Fantasius said:


> As a corporation and law unto itself, Disney can make any requirement of guests they want, but does the union agreement actually stipulate that Disney must require guests to wear masks if the CM's are required to? Not sure how we get to that statement, otherwise. I know numerous corporations were employees have to wear masks, but customers are not required too...recommended, but not required.  Grocery stores, banks, etc. Disney can require guests to wear masks, but they have never indicated it's because CM's have to wear them.



Yes, the STCU agreement clearly stipulates that masks must be required for CMs AND guests.


----------



## rteetz

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> So, in @rteetz 's post above about the new standby pass trial at Shanghai, it talks about guests being able to purchase a premier access pass. Is this something new, or have they been doing that at Shanghai?


https://www.shanghaidisneyresort.com/en/guest-services/disney-premier-access/
I know prior to the closure they had paid levels of FP at Shanghai.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> Why is the club level thing such a source of frustration?  They’re not able to provide the service so they’re refunding the difference.  *Seems fair*




I don’t care CL isn’t happening (at least for this person it isn’t.). I *do care* that
1) Disney didn’t tell the guest
2) Disney let the guest waste at least an hour of their day on the phone with Disney trying to figure out what the heck happened- and the guest never got an answer
3) At least one Agency was notified days ago. Companies play favorites, it is what it is. The end result is the medium and small TAs that sell Disney could lose clients over this crap. No, I’m not exaggerating. Every client matters to small and medium agencies and CL bookings are the biggest money makers for them as far as Disney Parks bookings go. Any client who finds out other people knew but their TA didn’t tell them - they will be ex-clients.

So no. This is not remotely “fair”. (But not at all for the reason you thought.)


----------



## CastAStone

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I would guess they will have certain entrances open/manned, if they do this, or have checkpoints along walkways to entrances. Getting your temp taken is very quick, luckily.





Brianstl said:


> That is UO official hotel policy right now. Denied admittance until they are medically cleared.  If they knowingly admit guests with a fever and then have A COVID 19 outbreak, they would open themselves to all kinds of liability.


UO said they would have the ability to do secondary screening for people who fail the temperature check. So it’s not like temp of 100.5 and boom you’re off to AdventHealth.


----------



## PixarBall

jlwhitney said:


> Disney Springs and City walk aren’t fair comparisons , people aren’t spending 6-8 hours there, plus a handful of the time is inside a shop or sitting down and eating. Not walking all
> Over the parks all day long.


For sure but I mean Disney will have the same thing with eating and relaxation zones. The heat will be an issue but they won’t drop the rule just because of that. It’s here to stay for now and we have to deal with it. With all going on in the world I’d be happy to walking around Disney right now in a mask for 6 hours and forget about my problems. People know beforehand the rules. As long as they are strict they won’t have any majorissues.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, the STCU agreement clearly stipulates that masks must be required for CMs AND guests.


Interesting...


----------



## Minnie368

Just curious with all the talk about how masks are in the union contract so there's no way they'll change that rule-  is there some reason that the contract can't be changed?  Is it set in stone for a certain period of time with no changes allowed even if both sides agree?  Maybe there is, I don't know.  I guess I'm assuming we're not going to be wearing masks forever so at some point the contract will be renegotiated regarding wearing them.  We just don't know when that time will come.  Maybe in a month, maybe in a year.


----------



## Karin1984

dislee1164 said:


> Yay! I am supposed to go in October, but was losing hope. We are booked at the new Marvel hotel, but I saw a few weeks ago they said they are delaying opening it until end of October. They haven’t cancelled my reso yet though.
> Now I just have to hope they are letting US tourists into the country by then....and that I will be allowed to return home!


When in October? For the Disneyland Paris run weekend in the last weekend of September they have already moved guests from the Marvel hotel to the Disneyland Hotel, so who knows, might be an upgrade in your future ;-) 
By the looks of it, many EU countries are reopening their doors to each other fully or partially in the coming month. (I can go to Italy or Portugal from today and Germany in the coming weeks, but Denmark, Greece, the UK will not let me in), so, unless we have a second wave, I have good hopes that by time it's fall international travel will be possible again.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Farro said:


> I agree with the previous poster who said Disney is going to have a harder time convincing people that all this is necessary if in two weeks we don't see large spikes - not in cases, but in hospitalizations/deaths - due to the protests. I mean here, these protests are HUGE. Like a giant petri dish.
> 
> I'm hoping we won't see these huge hospitalization spikes.



If there is a second spike states including Florida will seal their borders much faster this time.   Disney might not get a chance to open!    Let's not even think that right now, because its already going to be a huge sticky mess if things can just stay as-is.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Minnie368 said:


> Just curious with all the talk about how masks are in the union contract so there's no way they'll change that rule-  is there some reason that the contract can't be changed?  Is it set in stone for a certain period of time with no changes allowed even if both sides agree?  Maybe there is, I don't know.  I guess I'm assuming we're not going to be wearing masks forever so at some point the contract will be renegotiated regarding wearing them.  We just don't know when that time will come.  Maybe in a month, maybe in a year.


All the websites that report on the terms of the contract say virtually the same thing, "masks will be required of employees and guests;" they give no timeline or other terms. I can't imagine Disney lawyers letting the agreement be signed without some sort of trigger that allows them to change some of the conditions based on x or such, or be re-evaluated in y number of months. To require a whole new series of discussions just to eliminate masks would have made for a fairly poorly-written contract.


----------



## SirDuff

Krandor said:


> I bet disney has more rooms open on day 1 then universal.
> 
> (Lies, damn lies, and statistics).



If you torture the data long enough, they’ll admit to anything (my personal favourite quote - even if it is a misquote).


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, the STCU agreement clearly stipulates that masks must be required for CMs AND guests.


not only that but the initial "go ahead" was done by the Task Force, Mayor and Governor, along with Fl Dpto of Health inspection of procedures. We don't know if any park that submitted and got plans approved through them have to go back and submit plans for no masks


----------



## KDee

rteetz said:


>


How likely is it that we will see this process rolled out at WDW?


----------



## gottalovepluto

KDee said:


> How likely is it that we will see this process rolled out at WDW?


Ugggh! I hope not. Every hour on the hour trying to get a Standby Pass for a popular ride? Ick. I’d rather wait a couple hours and get the pass whenever I felt like it...


----------



## yankeesfan123

KDee said:


> How likely is it that we will see this process rolled out at WDW?


It’s my understanding Shanghai does not have “virtual queues” like we have in the States, correct? If my understanding is accurate, this move at Shanghai is likely their version of a virtual queue for all intents and purposes.


----------



## apinknightmare

Lord Fantasius said:


> All the websites that report on the terms of the contract say virtually the same thing, "masks will be required of employees and guests;" they give no timeline or other terms. I can't imagine Disney lawyers letting the agreement be signed without some sort of trigger that allows them to change some of the conditions based on x or such, or be re-evaluated in y number of months. To require a whole new series of discussions just to eliminate masks would have made for a fairly poorly-written contract.



Since the whole agreement is focused on COVID protections, I would be surprised if there's some kind of trigger specifically to drop the mask requirement, especially since Disney also agreed that cast members who contract COVID won't be subject to the attendance policy AND will also receive paid sick leave to quarantine. Seems like the mask requirement is partly (or mostly, who knows) a precautionary measure to lower Disney's likelihood of having to pay that out. 

They probably have agreed to reevaluate it at a set time, probably sooner rather than later since it's a pandemic specific agreement. Although I think the people who are hoping that the requirement will be dropped soon just because guests hate it are in for some disappointment, but maybe they'll get lucky!


----------



## skeeter31

yankeesfan123 said:


> It’s my understanding Shanghai does not have “virtual queues” like we have in the States, correct? If my understanding is accurate, this move at Shanghai is likely their version of a virtual queue for all intents and purposes.


Correct, but there is nothing official that states Disney will be using virtual queues for their rides in WDW either. Only thing we know for sure is there won’t be any FP+ so they can use the FP line for more social distancing (that’s direct from the WDW website).


----------



## Randy Miller

Rebma512 said:


> Did anyone else get a notification from MDE saying something along the lines of (wish I would’ve screen shotted it) your vacation has been effected please contact tour TA. I have AKL booked for sept 28-oct 6. Cash. Originally booked in April and re booked with free dining (Recovery) for sept. Everything still looks the same in MDE haven’t actually checked on the computer, I know sometimes they can show diff things. Got the notification around 6 cst. Thought for sure I’d see a swarm of ppl talking about it here.


We did, last night also about 6. I called my TA immediately wondering what was up ( we have package fir August) she said she could not see anything that changed  ???  She said the price went down a penny,, lol  but that’s all she could see


----------



## Mit88

Universal is doing plain colored wristbands for their resort members. They must be temperature checked once every 24 hours


----------



## chad_1138

So, the Magic Band count for our July 5-17 trip at Pop changed today.  Yesterday it was 1 day, today it now says 26 days.

Also, received the email saying our final payment is due 30 days before arrival.


----------



## nfischer

chad_1138 said:


> So, the Magic Band count for our July 5-17 trip at Pop changed today.  Yesterday it was 1, today it now says 26.
> 
> Also, received the email saying our final payment is due 30 days before arrival.


26 bands??


----------



## chad_1138

nfischer said:


> 26 bands??


No, days.  I'll edit that


----------



## WatchandLearn33

chad_1138 said:


> No, days.  I'll edit that


My message now tells me that I may order magic bands 11 days prior to arrival to have them shipped to my home. That is new as well.


----------



## Lewisc

Krandor said:


> Disney isn't opening all resorts on day 1 and neither is universal. Very similar.


Disney has been canceling reservations for guests with reservations in April, May, June and soon part of July. When Disney suspended reservations in March they started taking reservations as of April 1.

When Universal stopped June 1 was the first date. The resorts are opening one day later then originally suggested.

Disney 3.5 months.  3.5 months vs 1 day. Very similar?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JPM4

rteetz said:


>


This should lead to some reasonable conversation.


----------



## Arguetafamily

I have two reservations for the same check in date July 16, one at Pop, and one at AKV (which I am keeping). The reservation number at Pop has numbers and letters, previously had only standard Disney reservation numbers. 
All my other reservations for my dates still have only numbers.


----------



## 4Spen

chad_1138 said:


> So, the Magic Band count for our July 5-17 trip at Pop changed today.  Yesterday it was 1 day, today it now says 26 days.
> 
> Also, received the email saying our final payment is due 30 days before arrival.


Same.  I wish I knew if this stay was actually going to happen so I knew what to do.  If the BC isn't opening the hotel side, I'm out I assume.  But even if they do, if they aren't opening SAB, not sure I'd be up for the stay anyway.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## Disneysoule

JPM4 said:


> This should lead to some reasonable conversation.


Getting my popcorn ready for this one!


----------



## Spaceguy55

And I thought this was a joke...but now?
https://ftw.usatoday.com/2020/05/wa...s-draft-assignments-teams-restart-coronavirus


----------



## Bjn10

JPM4 said:


> This should lead to some reasonable conversation.


As long as they don’t start canceling reservations for athletes and not replacing them


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Arguetafamily said:


> I have two reservations for the same check in date July 16, one at Pop, and one at AKV (which I am keeping). The reservation number at Pop has numbers and letters, previously had only standard Disney reservation numbers.
> All my other reservations for my dates still have only numbers.



Maybe it lives on the new reservation system now and that one is alpha numeric confirmation codes


----------



## deserrai

Spaceguy55 said:


> And I thought this was a joke...but now?
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2020/05/wa...s-draft-assignments-teams-restart-coronavirus


Surely not


----------



## Arguetafamily

WonderlandisReality said:


> Maybe it lives on the new reservation system now and that one is alpha numeric confirmation codes



That does make sense. Also to note the other reservations are DVC resorts, maybe that also has something to do with it.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Spaceguy55 said:


> And I thought this was a joke...but now?
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2020/05/wa...s-draft-assignments-teams-restart-coronavirus


I can't see them spreading the NBA out like that if they wanted to maintain a "bubble" but what do I know.


----------



## Jroceagles

Spaceguy55 said:


> And I thought this was a joke...but now?
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2020/05/wa...s-draft-assignments-teams-restart-coronavirus


It is a joke!


----------



## JPM4

I truly believe they didn’t want to open this soon. They must have gotten pressure from the state or universal or whomever. I think they wanted mls and nba there this summer and now they’re in a huge pickle


----------



## BrianR

Yeah might as well just play the heck at home if you're gonna spread them out across the entire property, no way to quarantine / separate them effectively.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

CastAStone said:


> UO said they would have the ability to do secondary screening for people who fail the temperature check. So it’s not like temp of 100.5 and boom you’re off to AdventHealth.


Yeah, I think it was Disney who said that when people are too high they're taken to a cool place to sit for 20 mins or so.  And honestly, if I'm NOT sick and my temp is over 100.4, I'm going to be feeling terrible and need a place to cool off anyway.  I get my temp checked for work every day and it's between 96-98 degrees, usually on the low end.  Most people's body temperature runs lower as they age too.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I thought the whole idea for the NBA to play at Disney was for "the bubble".  If this is true this would be very unfair if it affects peoples reservations. Just so many unknowns.


----------



## cakebaker

JPM4 said:


> I truly believe they didn’t want to open this soon. They must have gotten pressure from the state or universal or whomever. I think they wanted mls and nba there this summer and now they’re in a huge pickle


I've been saying this since the August rumor first popped up. This only confirms it. If true, they did want to give the NBA their choice of resorts property wide. Were it not for the fact that legally they could not do that to DVC properties, they would not be opening. I'm not even sure Universal had much to do with it. Anyone going can thank DVC members for putting pressure on them to open. As it is, they're going to make coming to WDW so onerous that they'll get a ton of cancellations, which is just what they want. Kind of sad now because we're going to have pesky guests messing up all the videos of the pampered athletes and their families roaming the parks.

It's also a very good sign that those who are going to get displaced so the NBA players can be there will get moved to DVC.

I started giving them the benefit of the doubt a couple of days ago, maybe just maybe August opening was based on safety. Silly me. But it's so outrageous, I'm going to reserve a spot in the this has to be a joke room.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



The resort part is kind of dumb. It negates the purpose of the bubble. But this is a rumor. Obviously Disney knows whats going on and would not open up any resorts if they thought the NBA would impede on their reopening plan

But this tweet goes to show that the NBA werent going to rush through their season as some believed they would. There was no way the season would end before October. You dont capitalize on Ad revenue by playing multiple games at the same time every day and have every team play every day potentially risking injuries to the stars.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/


----------



## JPM4

cakebaker said:


> I've been saying this since the August rumor first popped up. This only confirms it. If true, they did want to give the NBA their choice of resorts property wide. Were it not for the fact that legally they could not do that to DVC properties, they would not be opening. I'm not even sure Universal had much to do with it. Anyone going can thank DVC members for putting pressure on them to open. As it is, they're going to make coming to WDW so onerous that they'll get a ton of cancellations, which is just what they want. Kind of sad now because we're going to have pesky guests messing up all the videos of the pampered athletes and their families roaming the parks.
> 
> It's also a very good sign that those who are going to get displaced so the NBA players can be there will get moved to DVC.
> 
> I started giving them the benefit of the doubt a couple of days ago, maybe just maybe August opening was based on safety. Silly me.


Bingo


----------



## cakebaker

Disneysoule said:


> Getting my popcorn ready for this one!


If it weren't so early, I'd go for the wine. It's just not right to drink before 9am.


----------



## rteetz

Cast beginning to be recalled at Tokyo Disney Resort.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

cakebaker said:


> If it weren't so early, I'd go for the wine. It's just not right to drink before 9am.


It’s 5 o’clock somewhere


----------



## Princess Merida

The article is a joke article.  It's not really happening.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



another one of the lines


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/



There was some speculation that Remy's ride will be ready to rock when Epcot reopens.  If we get any confirmation that the construction has resumed in the France pavilion, this could be a positive development to monitor.


----------



## cakebaker

Nightmarefandom said:


> It’s 5 o’clock somewhere



Silly me, you are right! Be right back....


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/



Great news! But that castle is just too pink for me.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> There was some speculation that Remy's ride will be ready to rock when Epcot reopens.  If we get any confirmation that the construction has resumed in the France pavilion, this could be a positive development to monitor.


I’d be surprised if they did open it with the park but I could be wrong. The rumor was it was 10 weeks out when the parks closed in March. So if that is true that wouldn’t line up with the July 15th opening.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I’d be surprised if they did open it with the park but I could be wrong. The rumor was it was 10 weeks out when the parks closed in March. So if that is true that wouldn’t line up with the July 15th opening.



With no guests they could work a little bit quicker, but not quick enough to open in 6 weeks.If they start construction this week, we could see it maybe before August. But I highly doubt it’ll be ready on the 15th of July. Realistically, if they were at 10 weeks, they might be able to shave a week off with no guests


----------



## cakebaker

Princess Merida said:


> The article is a joke article.  It's not really happening.



With Disney these days, you never know. The more sane side of me says it must be. It would not appear the actual article is a joke though, but far from a done deal. 
https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29257603/nba-top-seeded-teams-mull-possible-playoff-advantages


----------



## Eric Smith

JPM4 said:


> I truly believe they didn’t want to open this soon. They must have gotten pressure from the state or universal or whomever. I think they wanted mls and nba there this summer and now they’re in a huge pickle


They weren't planning to stay closed through October.  I doubt they got pressured to open earlier than they wanted since they announced the date a month and a half before.  Keep in mind, Universal announced their opening two weeks before the opening date.  Disney may have gotten pressured to make the announcement before they wanted to.


----------



## Aeralie

Mit88 said:


> With no guests they could work a little bit quicker, but not quick enough to open in 6 weeks.If they start construction this week, we could see it maybe before August. But I highly doubt it’ll be ready on the 15th of July. Realistically, if they were at 10 weeks, they might be able to shave a week off with no guests



Six weeks does seem extremely ambitious. It seems even if construction were complete, training and certifying that opening crew, CM/AP/Media previews, etc would take at least six weeks. In fact, it seems like all the already-completed attractions currently face such a challenge.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> With no guests they could work a little bit quicker, but not quick enough to open in 6 weeks.If they start construction this week, we could see it maybe before August. But I highly doubt it’ll be ready on the 15th of July. Realistically, if they were at 10 weeks, they might be able to shave a week off with no guests



Banging out Remy's does make sense though.  It's close to complete and once it's finished, they can take those labor resources and start working on the spine.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> With no guests they could work a little bit quicker, but not quick enough to open in 6 weeks.If they start construction this week, we could see it maybe before August. But I highly doubt it’ll be ready on the 15th of July. Realistically, if they were at 10 weeks, they might be able to shave a week off with no guests


No guests were in that area anyways and they had backstage road access to avoid guests as well. Like you said I think we are more likely looking at August if all goes well.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mattpeto said:


> Banging out Remy's does make sense though.  It's close to complete and once it's finished, they can take those labor resources and start working on the spine.


Unless they do cancel food and wine... They could use Remy's as a draw in its place.


----------



## Sandiz08

The new nba article is interesting. Maybe the “ bubble” was for them to not be traveling city to city, and plane by plane. Playing at Disneyworld in a more controlled environment, to expedite game play sounds good enough.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Banging out Remy's does make sense though.  It's close to complete and once it's finished, they can take those labor resources and start working on the spine.



Absolutely it makes sense to have something for weary Disney fans to go into the park happy and have something new like a very popular ride from DLP. I just dont think the remaining work could be done in time if that 10 week timeline prior to shutdown is correct


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Banging out Remy's does make sense though.  It's close to complete and once it's finished, they can take those labor resources and start working on the spine.


Some of them maybe, but disney contracts different companies for different projects. I don’t remember but if I had to guess the same contractor likely isn’t working on Rat and the Spine. There also aren’t any rides in the spine so ride techs are going to work on the spine anyways.


----------



## Farro

Just a heads up - someone posted on resorts board they saw a tour of UO hotels reopening and coffee makers were in the room.
I repeat, coffee makers were in the rooms!


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Some of them maybe, but disney contracts different companies for different projects. I don’t remember but if I had to guess the same contractor likely isn’t working on Rat and the Spine. There also aren’t any rides in the spine so ride techs are going to work on the spine anyways.



I meant more on the financial side of it.  They are applying x resources to Remy's.  Once that's done, they can put the same amount of resources on the Spine, even if it's a different crew.  It will be interesting to see if they are working on major simultaneous projects at once (Spine, pavilion, GoTG, Remy's).


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely it makes sense to have something for weary Disney fans to go into the park happy and have something new like a very popular ride from DLP. I just dont think the remaining work could be done in time if that 10 week timeline prior to shutdown is correct


I could see an August or September 1 opening for Remy's.  No reason not to finish it now right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’d be surprised if they did open it with the park but I could be wrong. The rumor was it was 10 weeks out when the parks closed in March. So if that is true that wouldn’t line up with the July 15th opening.



I feel like they wouldn't want the hype associated with opening a new big attraction at the same time they are dealing with all the new restrictions of reopening.  10 weeks from today would push it to about mid August which I think could be ok


----------



## Dis_Yoda

cakebaker said:


> If it weren't so early, I'd go for the wine. It's just not right to drink before 9am.



That's what Mimosas were created for.


----------



## hertamaniac

Universal calls them U Rest Areas?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268181766315130880


----------



## Dis_Yoda

In a facebook post that has since been deleted, Starship announced that they will no longer be heading to Disney as Eat to the Beat was cancelled.  I wouldn't be shocked if all Eat to the Beat concerts were cancelled and if there is a Food & Wine Festival it will be more along the lines of a 1995/1996 experience.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268164002166837249


Well, I guess the real details are worked out if they're now desperately concerned about making up for losing their home court advantages


----------



## chicagoshannon

hertamaniac said:


> Universal calls them U Rest Areas?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268181766315130880


Good to know they're in the parks also.  Fear Factor stadium is a good place.  Wonder if the one in IOA will be in the old Sinbad area or maybe the stage by the cartoon area.


----------



## hertamaniac

chicagoshannon said:


> Good to know they're in the parks also.  Fear Factor stadium is a good place.  Wonder if the one in IOA will be in the old Sinbad area or maybe the stage by the cartoon area.



I'm thinking the MDE app would be able to show Disney's equivalent.  Maybe there will be updated hard copy maps showing these locations for Uni and Disney theme parks.


----------



## Rebma512

Randy Miller said:


> We did, last night also about 6. I called my TA immediately wondering what was up ( we have package fir August) she said she could not see anything that changed  ???  She said the price went down a penny,, lol  but that’s all she could see


Woo hoo! One penny! Thanks for the info. I didn’t want bother my TA yet, I’m sure they are all so busy. Between the lag of actual changes and my trips not until end of sept, thought I’d give everyone some time. Thanks again!


----------



## JPM4

Getting adr cancellations emails fast and furious right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like some challenges getting people through screening and into the parks

From what I have seen from people in the parks, seems like things are better once actually past this screening


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186139086786560


----------



## Arguetafamily

Anyone know if Disney will allow face shields in replace of a mask? Face shields do actually cover your entire face, can be cleaned easily, and allow for more air circulation.


----------



## Disneysoule

JPM4 said:


> Getting adr cancellations emails fast and furious right now.


same here


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Construction!!!! Woohoo!!

That would be so helpful to MK opening if the GF path can be completed.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268188918484254720


----------



## WonderlandisReality

JPM4 said:


> Getting adr cancellations emails fast and furious right now.


Same. My email has been blowing up for 45 minutes. They disappeared from MDE over the weekend


----------



## mhautz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268188918484254720


Yay!  Talk about delays in Space 220!  Things are beginning to feel closer to "normal".


----------



## LaDonna

JPM4 said:


> Getting adr cancellations emails fast and furious right now.


Me too


----------



## OKW Lover

Mit88 said:


> With no guests they could work a little bit quicker,


The whole Remy construction area is backstage.  Guests aren't an issue.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like some challenges getting people through screening and into the parks
> 
> From what I have seen from people in the parks, seems like things are better once actually past this screening


So much for the "Universal does it better" crowd.  The reality of the situation with both Disney and Universal is that both launches will likely be rocky.  It's hard to plan for dealing with this number of guests with the restrictions in place.  It'll be rough for a week or two until they get things down.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Construction!!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> That would be so helpful to MK opening if the GF path can be completed.


If I was making this decision, this would be the top priority.  This could remove a lot of guests from the monorails and boats.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Arguetafamily said:


> Anyone know if Disney will allow face shields in replace of a mask? Face shields do actually cover your entire face, can be cleaned easily, and allow for more air circulation.



In lieu of? Probably not. In addition to? Maybe yes.


----------



## Mit88

Space 220 is the New Mutants of Disney Parks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know people were curious about this before (forget which thread specifically), but here are some views of the new Jurassic Park coaster from the Three Broomsticks are and then the Hogsmeade Bridge


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like some challenges getting people through screening and into the parks
> 
> From what I have seen from people in the parks, seems like things are better once actually past this screening



According to Ryno’s tweets, it doesn’t sound like team members are even attempting to spread people out in the screening backup. I can’t believe UO didn’t prepare for this scenario, it’s such a bad look.

There are always going to be too many people for the number of stickers they put on the ground. Many people aren’t responsible enough social distance on their own when they’re antsy and trying to get in the park. Not a great look.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> According to Ryno’s tweets, it doesn’t sound like team members are even attempting to spread people out in the screening backup. I can’t believe UO didn’t prepare for this scenario, it’s such a bad look.
> 
> There are always going to be too many people for the number of stickers they put on the ground. Many people aren’t responsible enough social distance on their own when they’re antsy and trying to get in the park. Not a great look.



yeah, I saw similar thing happen in videos of how things are at Shanghai Disney - where the lines went past the queue so they ran past the line spacing stickers - but they had a ton of CMs monitoring and trying to get people to move (weren't always 100% successful,but they tried)


----------



## Mit88

Disney has to be grinning with all of this Universal poor publicity to start


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> According to Ryno’s tweets, it doesn’t sound like team members are even attempting to spread people out in the screening backup. I can’t believe UO didn’t prepare for this scenario, it’s such a bad look.
> 
> There are always going to be too many people for the number of stickers they put on the ground. Many people aren’t responsible enough social distance on their own when they’re antsy and trying to get in the park. Not a great look.



looks like DIS team is having issues with virtual queue program as well:


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Disney has to be grinning with all of this Universal poor publicity to start



They shouldn’t be. Their disaster openings are legendary and I doubt this one will be any different.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> They shouldn’t be. Their disaster openings are legendary and I doubt this one will be any different.


What "disaster openings" are you talking about?   Disneyland back in the 1955?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Isn’t today a soft AP opening, and theoretically intended to work out bugs?

I think openings with all these new procedures and programs, where guests and CMs (in this case TMs) are all new to this, are bound to have issues. Precisely why so many of us have said opening quickly doesn’t mean you “win”.


----------



## DisneyEater

Mit88 said:


> Disney has to be grinning with all of this Universal poor publicity to start



Grimacing maybe. They are anticipating having to deal with the same issues.


----------



## jlwhitney

I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isn’t today a soft AP opening, and theoretically intended to work out bugs?
> 
> I think openings with all these new procedures and programs, where guests and CMs (in this case TMs) are all new to this, are bound to have issues. Precisely why so many of us have said opening quickly doesn’t mean you “win”.



Yes. This was a no win situation no matter who it was that opened first. Theres no possible way to prepare for what was going to happen. TM previews isnt AP or regular guests


----------



## Pyotr

jlwhitney said:


> I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.



Wait, what? People are refusing to wear a mask on the first day?


----------



## Mit88

DisneyEater said:


> Grimacing maybe. They are anticipating having to deal with the same issues.



But its a lot easier to prepare when you see what another park does, and will do for 6 weeks prior to your own opening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Disney has to be grinning with all of this Universal poor publicity to start


Short lived smugness. UO is gonna make a boatload if cash this month with Disney closed. And we may judge from our armchairs but I doubt the crunched up lines are gonna be something most locals give a whit about.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> Disney has to be grinning with all of this Universal poor publicity to start



Disney can't even speak considering the disaster they had the last week before closing. 

Not to mention the Disney Springs opening lines were bad also

Kinks will get worked out


----------



## cakebaker

jlwhitney said:


> I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.


 Just refusing for any reason? Are they letting them move through the park unmasked as well?


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.


Wait. You get private ride vehicles for not a wearing a mask?!! Well ok then


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> *Isn’t today a soft AP opening, and theoretically intended to work out bugs?*
> 
> I think openings with all these new procedures and programs, where guests and CMs (in this case TMs) are all new to this, are bound to have issues. Precisely why so many of us have said opening quickly doesn’t mean you “win”.



Exactly that.


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney can't even speak considering the disaster they had the last week before closing.
> 
> Not to mention the Disney Springs opening lines were bad also
> 
> Kinks will get worked out



Universal had the same crowds the last week before closing, but they’re Universal and not Disney so they don’t receive the backlash that Disney receives when it comes to these types of issues


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isn’t today a soft AP opening, and theoretically intended to work out bugs?
> 
> I think openings with all these new procedures and programs, where guests and CMs (in this case TMs) are all new to this, are bound to have issues. Precisely why so many of us have said opening quickly doesn’t mean you “win”.



agree - I think some of the frustration from Ryno isn't that there are issues but that the TMs don't seem to be trying to help the situation but just "standing there"


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait. You get private ride vehicles for not a wearing a mask?!! Well ok then



That’s kind of what I was thinking. If that’s what they’re doing at WDW, masks for anyone are pointless.


----------



## jlwhitney

cakebaker said:


> Just refusing for any reason? Are they letting them move through the park unmasked as well?



Appears so, but I am going based on what I have read. Yes sounds like for any reason. Guess the next couple days will get more info.

Volcano Bay now only requires them on the bus. Once in park is only recommended when not in water or in line for attraction.


----------



## Pyotr

DeSantis is having a press conference today at noon from Orlando.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Friendly reminder to people wanting to go to Disney’s AP previews, this soft opening isn’t just an early preview like something like SWGE was. You’re signing up to be guinea pigs to some degree, prepare yourselves for a less than perfect experience (and if things go off without a hitch then great!).


----------



## cakebaker

Pyotr said:


> DeSantis is having a press conference today at noon from Orlando.


I am so glad I don’t feel the need to listen to them any more. lol


----------



## Hummingbird

I don't know that this was such a good idea to do this on an AP preview opening day that they needed to help work out the kinks. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268191803129372673


----------



## Sandisw

4Spen said:


> Same.  I wish I knew if this stay was actually going to happen so I knew what to do.  If the BC isn't opening the hotel side, I'm out I assume.  But even if they do, if they aren't opening SAB, not sure I'd be up for the stay anyway.  Guess time will tell.



I believe that SAB not opening initially is tied to when only BCV is open.  I think when the hotel side opens, so will that. It is also possible it could open with only DVC but the rumor is only one pool to start on June 22nd , and it will be the DVC pools.


----------



## Hummingbird

And also as of 10 minutes ago the line through temperature checks is short and no longer backed up.  I think the issue was the initial rush of people trying to be first in. That could be helped some by staggered entry/reservation times. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268198791661916160


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isn’t today a soft AP opening, and theoretically intended to work out bugs?
> 
> I think openings with all these new procedures and programs, where guests and CMs (in this case TMs) are all new to this, are bound to have issues. Precisely why so many of us have said opening quickly doesn’t mean you “win”.



Yeah issues even before real day 1 are expted.  What things look like a week from now is what will matter.  Look at the difference at WoD on its day 1 and now.


----------



## jade1

Mit88 said:


> Disney has to be* grinning* with all of this Universal poor publicity to start





0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney *can't even speak* considering the disaster they had the last week before closing.



Hence the grinning.

It will smooth out I hope.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> If true, told ya (collective) so comes to mind.



I am with you, I have predicted issues with this from the beginning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> DeSantis is having a press conference today at noon from Orlando.


But is it from Home Depot? Real big press conferences always occur at Home Depot’s...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268201808968781825


----------



## rteetz

Once Upon a Toy now open 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ns-and-a-quick-look-around-disney-springs.htm


----------



## RamblingMad

wdwoutsider said:


> If there is a second spike states including Florida will seal their borders much faster this time.   Disney might not get a chance to open!    Let's not even think that right now, because its already going to be a huge sticky mess if things can just stay as-is.



There is no way we’re going to close down again. You’re going to have to be extra careful for your own health.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hummingbird said:


> And also as of 10 minutes ago the line through temperature checks is short and no longer backed up.  I think the issue was the initial rush of people trying to be first in. That could be helped some by staggered entry/reservation times.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268198791661916160



I am sort of surprised they didn't do staggered times - I know they were doing that at Shanghai Disney that when you made a park reservation there was also a time to arrive at


----------



## Krandor

RamblingMad said:


> There is no way we’re going to close down again. You’re going to have to be extra careful for your own health.



I think a second shutdown is unlikely.  If there is a spike you'd likely just see tigher rrestrictions (or putting back in restrictions that had been eased like maybe dropping capacity back down)


----------



## Remy is Up

Comparing the two openings is like apples and oranges. Universal will deal with reaching their limited capacity and turning people away. Wdw will deal with you knowing in advance you can't go. They also both have a very different crowd mix even among ap holders. And the technology infrastructure to do what they want to do is vastly different. The approaches being taken are very different. And fwiw wdw isn't opening sooner than they wanted by a lot. A week or two at the most from the original target date. The issue is they didn't want to announce dates as soon as they did because the technology change to implement some new ways of doing things with fps, daily park reservations, etc is still a work in progress and having its own set of issues. The things they are putting in place are not for the short term. Expect most to last long term if not permanent.


----------



## Spridell

RamblingMad said:


> There is no way we’re going to close down again. You’re going to have to be extra careful for your own health.



I would have to agree on this.   There is very very little chance Desantis will close down Florida again. Now, that being said, Disney CAN choose to on their own. 

If anyone wants to watch the news conference at noon here is the link.

https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## Mit88

jade1 said:


> Hence the grinning.
> 
> It will smooth out I hope.



It’ll definitely smooth out. Having a perfect opening was an impossible task after 3 months of closure, with the additions of major guidelines that pertain to spacing out people.

The reason I said Disney was grinning was because for once, they’re not the theme park business getting backlash. They’re going to sit back and see how this all goes, take notes, and try to fill in the cracks of the system that they may now see. Yes, they’ll lose money, they may even lose guests, but just imagine if this were happening at Magic Kingdom today. Somehow the media would push aside the bigger issues in this country to take 5-10 minutes laying in on Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm intrigued...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268203530831007744


----------



## stayathomehero

gottalovepluto said:


> But is it from Home Depot? Real big press conferences always occur at Home Depot’s...


Last time I held a press conference at Home Depot, the security guard ushered me out for loitering after highlighting my receipt.


----------



## cakebaker

RamblingMad said:


> There is no way we’re going to close down again. You’re going to have to be extra careful for your own health.


 I can see where Disney might, if conditions got bad enough. A major outbreak that could be linked to them would almost require it. As a country, no. People will be on their own to protect themselves.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Frog Choir performing with masks on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268204249110007810


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> I would have to agree on this.   There is very very little chance Desantis will close down Florida again. Now, that being said, Disney CAN choose to on their own.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch the news conference at noon here is the link.
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


keep us posted on what he says please?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268200137295368192


----------



## Remy is Up

Spridell said:


> I would have to agree on this.   There is very very little chance Desantis will close down Florida again. Now, that being said, Disney CAN choose to on their own.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch the news conference at noon here is the link.
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


Part of the changes to the technology and processes is to ensure if there are any spikes again with covid, wdw is immune to closure by already having measures in place. This is the new normal they are establishing. And it will be done in phases.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> Yeah issues even before real day 1 are expted.  What things look like a week from now is what will matter.  Look at the difference at WoD on its day 1 and now.



Very true. It’s a soft opening. But it’s also hard to compare a store opening at Disney Springs to a theme park. Different demand there, I think. 

At least when the line extended the ground markings at WoD on opening day, they had CMs guiding guests to space out in the extended line. Just surprising UO didn’t prepare for the extended line bunch up by deploying TMs to advise the crowd.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> Comparing the two openings is like apples and oranges. Universal will deal with reaching their limited capacity and turning people away. Wdw will deal with you knowing in advance you can't go. They also both have a very different crowd mix even among ap holders. And the technology infrastructure to do what they want to do is vastly different. The approaches being taken are very different. And fwiw wdw isn't opening sooner than they wanted by a lot. A week or two at the most from the original target date. The issue is they didn't want to announce dates as soon as they did because the technology change to implement some new ways of doing things with fps, daily park reservations, etc is still a work in progress and having its own set of issues. The things they are putting in place are not for the short term. Expect most to last long term if not permanent.


I certainly hope that Park reservations are not a permanent change.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268205018974507010


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268205018974507010



And there’s 2,400 rooms at CSR?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm intrigued...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268203530831007744



Contemporary is such a strange choice for a bubble resort, with the only food choices outside the main building for BLT guests being the pool bar. Also one so convenient to MK to help with transport issues.

AKL I suppose they can move the DVC guests to Kidani and can tweak the food options at Sanaa.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268200137295368192


Having a closed tournament like this. All teams equal at start will get WAY more hype and viewerships than a normal season.
It will be like March madness or a mini World Cup.
With nothing else on it will draw a lot in.
This is a smart idea


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268200137295368192



Be interesting to see where they put them.  Port Orleans?


----------



## Remy is Up

Spridell said:


> I would have to agree on this.   There is very very little chance Desantis will close down Florida again. Now, that being said, Disney CAN choose to on their own.
> 
> If anyone wants to watch the news conference at noon here is the link.
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


Part of the changes to the technology and processes is to ensure if there are any spikes again with covid, wdw is immune to closure by already having measures in place. This is the new normal they are establishing. And it will be done in phases.


SaintsManiac said:


> I'm intrigued...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268203530831007744


I wouldn't count on anyone staying at coronado until after the NBA is done. At least if things progress as they are at the moment.


Dsny4fun said:


> I certainly hope that Park reservations are not a permanent change.


If they can sort out hopping and how to manage it, when at full capacity allowance again, I wouldn't be surprised if park reservations stay in place for a while. Its beneficial to wdw to do so.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> And there’s 2,400 rooms at CSR?




Per this there are *1,917 * ast CSR and *545 * in the Gan Destino tower

https://allears.net/walt-disney-wor...do-springs-resort-fact-sheet-moderate-resort/


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> And there’s 2,400 rooms at CSR?


  When you include GDT, I believe so.


----------



## Tandy

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268205018974507010


ALL involved have to be accounted for. If not it breaks the bubble (cooks, maids, etc..)


----------



## mattpeto

Tandy said:


> Having a closed tournament like this. All teams equal at start will get WAY more hype and viewerships than a normal season.
> It will be like March madness or a mini World Cup.
> With nothing else on it will draw a lot in.
> This is a smart idea



Not a huge soccer guy, but count me in for anything at this point.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> If they can sort out hopping and how to manage it, when at full capacity allowance again, I wouldn't be surprised if park reservations stay in place for a while. Its beneficial to wdw to do so.



Wonder if in the future we may see like x number of reservaton slots for hopping and y number for single park reservations to help manage things.  Certainly not on day one, but if you cap the number of hoppers you might be able to allow some hopping.


----------



## BrianR

If you go by 70x22 for NBA which has a 15 player roster limit, MLS has a 30 player roster limit and 26 teams, so lets say 85*26 = 2210 for MLS and 1540 for NBA, and just guess that room number in a regular hotel would be say 2/3 of that, that's roughly 2500 rooms required if there are some rooms with double occupancy.  I'm just not aware of the down and dirty travel logistics of a typical road trip and hotel accomodations, so that's why I SWAGged the occupancy at 2/3.  If you go by that reporter and a 2000 room minimum for the NBA, (so float for league officials and such) and add a roughly 200 room float for MLS league officials and support that count goes over 2900 rooms between the two with partial double occupancy, or over 4400 with single occupancy.


----------



## runjulesrun

Dsny4fun said:


> I certainly hope that Park reservations *are not a permanent change.*


And no park hopping (if indeed that is going away as rumored).


----------



## MaC410

I know there have been some issues but watching the live streams from Universal makes me feel really happy. I can't imagine how I will feel watching the first Disney World live streams when they start to open. I know the experience doesn't look the same but I've had so much anxiety these last few months because of everything going on. While things are no where near being "over" it just gives me some comfort seeing people being able to enjoy a theme park again.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Krandor said:


> Wonder if in the future we may see like x number of reservaton slots for hopping and y number for single park reservations to help manage things.  Certainly not on day one, but if you cap the number of hoppers you might be able to allow some hopping.


Maybe they raise the price on hopping?  Kind of discourage more people from adding it to their trips


----------



## The Expert

Krandor said:


> Wonder if in the future we may see like x number of reservaton slots for hopping and y number for single park reservations to help manage things.  Certainly not on day one, but if you cap the number of hoppers you might be able to allow some hopping.



I can also see it being highly limited by groups or types of pass. For instance, only Platinum Plus AP holders, Club 33 and Golden Oak get park hopping.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BrianR said:


> If you go by 70x22 for NBA which has a 15 player roster limit, MLS has a 30 player roster limit and 26 teams, so lets say 85*26 = 2210 for MLS and 1540 for NBA, and just guess that room number in a regular hotel would be say 2/3 of that, that's roughly 2500 rooms required if there are some rooms with double occupancy.  I'm just not aware of the down and dirty travel logistics of a typical road trip and hotel accomodations, so that's why I SWAGged the occupancy at 2/3.  If you go by that reporter and a 2000 room minimum for the NBA, (so float for league officials and such) and add a roughly 200 room float for MLS league officials and support that count goes over 2900 rooms between the two with partial double occupancy, or over 4400 with single occupancy.



The tweet said that NBA would need ~2,000 rooms so if your math works for # of players per team, then seems like MLS would need like 50% more rooms so that would be like ~3,0000 - or combined ~5,000


----------



## Andysol

jlwhitney said:


> Volcano Bay now only requires them on the bus. Once in park is only recommended when not in water or in line for attraction.


This is how it's always been at VB since TM preview yesterday and the 1st.

They also require you to wear it at the entrance (as entering the park) and exit (while exiting the park).  Are you saying those two aren't happening anymore, or were you even aware that masks weren't required at VB since day one (and no one was wearing them even during TM preview except staff)
Just making sure things aren't lost in translation.


----------



## LSUmiss

jlwhitney said:


> Appears so, but I am going based on what I have read. Yes sounds like for any reason. Guess the next couple days will get more info.
> 
> Volcano Bay now only requires them on the bus. Once in park is only recommended when not in water or in line for attraction.


Interesting b/c ppl said no way UO tolerates this blah blah


----------



## mattpeto

runjulesrun said:


> And no park hopping (if indeed that is going away as rumored).



+Dining Plan, FP+ and 180 days ADR...

I don't fear this stuff is ever going away permanently unless they have something better in mind.  

Plenty of Disney visitors love all the planning (me included).  The Geenie service will be for those people who don't like the planning or want to go more on autopilot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per this there are *1,917 * ast CSR and *1,917 * in the Gan Destino tower
> 
> https://allears.net/walt-disney-wor...do-springs-resort-fact-sheet-moderate-resort/


That’s not right....


----------



## Remy is Up

The Expert said:


> I can also see it being highly limited by groups or types of pass. For instance, only Platinum Plus AP holders, Club 33 and Golden Oak get park hopping.


Allowing hopping is a big thing, especially to on property guests. Once the capacity limits are back to normal, there just may be a new version of it, as you said, limited to certain groups of ticket or resort stay holders. It comes back to being sure that in the event of something like this again, they are already insulated and prepared.


----------



## jlwhitney

Andysol said:


> This is how it's always been at VB since TM preview yesterday and the 1st.
> 
> They also require you to wear it at the entrance (as entering the park) and exit (while exiting the park).  Are you saying those two aren't happening anymore, or were you even aware that masks weren't required at VB since day one (and no one was wearing them even during TM preview except staff)
> Just making sure things aren't lost in translation.



When they first annouced opening plans volcano bay said required when going to get food and to lockers and such.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the planning and the add ons will come back in some form when they can safely do so. It just may not look like what we’re all used to.

There’s too much benefit to Disney to take that all away IMO.


----------



## Dave006

The FL Gov is at City Walk to talk about Theme Parks. Here is a link to a live stream if interested. It says 12 PM but the local news is still streaming...

https://www.wftv.com/video/live-stream/
Dave


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s not right....



This says the same .... I am not the expert though so relying on other sources

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney's_Coronado_Springs_Resort


----------



## Dsny4fun

runjulesrun said:


> And no park hopping (if indeed that is going away as rumored).


Actually masks and no park hopping might be my 2 deal breakers for my 11/29 trip. Definitely masks and after I spend the first 4 days of my trip (1 park each day) I like to park hop and not have to spend the entire day at any 1 park for the remainder of my vacation.  Disney has gotten us accustomed to the freedom that comes with park hopping and I don't want to go backwards and feel like this vacation is not really a vacation !


----------



## Remy is Up

mattpeto said:


> +Dining Plan, FP+ and 180 days ADR...
> 
> I don't fear this stuff is ever going away permanently unless they have something better in mind.
> 
> Plenty of Disney visitors love all the planning (me included).  The Geenie service will be for those people who don't like the planning or want to go more on autopilot.


Id say at least 50% of that may be changed completely and permanently and the other 50% is remains to be seen and in a different fashion when all si said and done.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting b/c ppl said no way UO tolerates this blah blah



The next few weeks will be interesting. Been reading of quite a few reports of people lowering masks and off when they think a TM can’t see them like in lines and such.

The parks had to know it’s going to be so hard to enforce and deal with. I mean look at storesin states that require them. Now I don’t agree with breaking the rules either, but it’s nothing new at the parks.


----------



## Remy is Up

Dsny4fun said:


> Actually masks and no park hopping might be my 2 deal breakers for my 11/29 trip. Definitely masks and after I spend the first 4 days of my trip (1 park each day) I like to park hop and not have to spend the entire day at any 1 park for the remainder of my vacation.  Disney has gotten us accustomed to the freedom that comes with park hopping and I don't want to go backwards and feel like this vacation is not really a vacation !


I think over time ( 6 weeks or so) the mask requirement will become voluntary. I think park hopping is going to be changed drastically and will not be back until parks are at least up to 80% available capacity


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> This says the same .... I am not the expert though so relying on other sources
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney's_Coronado_Springs_Resort


Pretty sure that says 1951 rooms + 545 rooms in the tower...


----------



## Andysol

jlwhitney said:


> When they first annouced opening plans volcano bay said required when going to get food and to lockers and such.


Yesterday they were still "required" to go to bathrooms but they weren't enforcing it, but were enforcing at the entrance and exit of the park itself and the restaurants.  Locker areas were closed the past two days, so no way to know there.

So is that info from today- Lockers are open and no mask enforcement there?  Same with restaurants?


I'm most interested for when the downpour of rain comes in the next hour or so and what mask enforcement will look like there at USF/IOA.


----------



## Dave006

Dave006 said:


> The FL Gov is at City Walk to talk about Theme Parks. Here is a link to a live stream if interested. It says 12 PM but the local news is still streaming...
> 
> https://www.wftv.com/video/live-stream/
> Dave


It is now live and Gov is speaking but not about Theme parks just yet.

Dave


----------



## mattpeto

Remy is Up said:


> Id say at least 50% of that may be changed completely and permanently and the other 50% is remains to be seen and in a different fashion when all si said and done.



Interesting - is that inside info or just speculation?


----------



## MrsSmith07

TheMaxRebo said:


> This says the same .... I am not the expert though so relying on other sources
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney's_Coronado_Springs_Resort



2416 is the total. That’s from Disney’s own meetings and events page.

https://www.disneymeetingsandevents.com/disneyworld/coronado-springs/


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know people were curious about this before (forget which thread specifically), but here are some views of the new Jurassic Park coaster from the Three Broomsticks are and then the Hogsmeade Bridge


I looks like it's going it be an awesome coaster. Everything that Hagrids isn't. Inversions and high speed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Pretty sure that says 1951 rooms + 545 rooms in the tower...



my bad, that is what the other source had too - when I copy-pasted it took the first copy twice.  Sorry


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting b/c ppl said no way UO tolerates this blah blah


If that’s a hard line policy,....Maybe WDW will go with a very firm pretty please...


----------



## Remy is Up

mattpeto said:


> Interesting - is that inside info or just speculation?


----------



## The Expert

jlwhitney said:


> When they first annouced opening plans volcano bay said required when going to get food and to lockers and such.





Andysol said:


> Yesterday they were still "required" to go to bathrooms but they weren't enforcing it, but were enforcing at the entrance and exit of the park itself and the restaurants.  Locker areas were closed the past two days, so no way to know there.
> 
> So is that info from today- Lockers are open and no mask enforcement there?  Same with restaurants?
> 
> I'm most interested for when the downpour of rain comes in the next hour or so and what mask enforcement will look like there at USF/IOA.



I think there's a practicality element to this at a water park. Where are you supposed to keep your mask while riding a slide or using the pool (that it won't get wet) so you can put it on when you walk up to get a drink? If you keep it in your locker, are you really going to go back to the locker to get it before going up to get a drink, then take it back after you get your drink so you can drink it? And if it's in your locker, how do you wear it to and from the locker?


----------



## jlwhitney

Andysol said:


> Yesterday they were still "required" to go to bathrooms but they weren't enforcing it, but were enforcing at the entrance and exit and restaurants.  Locker areas were closed the past two days, so no way to know there.
> 
> So is that info from today- Lockers are open and no mask enforcement there?  Same with food?





The Expert said:


> I think there's a practicality element to this at a water park. Where are you supposed to keep your mask while riding a slide or using the pool (that it won't get wet) so you can put it on when you walk up to get a drink? If you keep it in your locker, are you really going to go back to the locker to get it before going up to get a drink, then take it back after you get your drink so you can drink it? And if it's in your locker, how do you wear it to and from the locker?



I agree, they really don’t work at all at a water park.

good point people will keep them in locker rooms. A lot. They would blow away to easy on a lounger or get disgusting lol.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## LSUmiss

jlwhitney said:


> The next few weeks will be interesting. Been reading of quite a few reports of people lowering masks and off when they think a TM can’t see them like in lines and such.
> 
> The parks had to know it’s going to be so hard to enforce and deal with. I mean look at storesin states that require them. Now I don’t agree with breaking the rules either, but it’s nothing new at the parks.


I think ppl mean well & plan to comply but just underestimate how absolutely miserable masks are in the heat. This is why so many of us were saying it was going to be an impossible ask. They need to change it to be required indoors & in queue lines & let it be outside. It should be much easier to enforce in those situations too.


----------



## xuxa777

Remy is Up said:


> I think over time ( 6 weeks or so) the mask requirement will become voluntary. I think park hopping is going to be changed drastically and will not be back until parks are at least up to 80% available capacity



Totally agree, That is why I have been saying by the time DIsney opens masks will be recommended and most will not be wearing one. At that point if they stayed required they might be the only place where it is. They might keep it going till August 1st and quietly drop the requirement then, since it is already in place and announced.

Same with the NBA playing till October in the Disney bubble.  There is a good chance NBA is going to look really strange playing in that environment in October, when there most likely will be football games playing in front of fans in Florida at the same time.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Jrb1979 said:


> I looks like it's going it be an awesome coaster. Everything that Hagrids isn't. Inversions and high speed.


Wait wait wait is this at USO?  I thought it was in California, this is awesome!


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> I think ppl mean well & plan to comply but just underestimate how absolutely miserable masks are in the heat. This is why so many of us were saying it was going to be an impossible ask. They need to change it to be required indoors & in queue lines & let it be outside. It should be much easier to enforce in those situations too.



Yup. And it’s only going to get worst we aren’t in Peak summer heat yet or summer storms when they are all gonna get soaked .


----------



## casaya95

DeSantis enthusiastically endorsing drive through testing in Home Depot parking lots... to the surprise of absolutely no one.


----------



## Andysol

The Expert said:


> I think there's a practicality element to this at a water park. Where are you supposed to keep your mask while riding a slide or using the pool (that it won't get wet) so you can put it on when you walk up to get a drink? If you keep it in your locker, are you really going to go back to the locker to get it before going up to get a drink, then take it back after you get your drink so you can drink it? And if it's in your locker, how do you wear it to and from the locker?


Of course.  Masks at a water park would be utterly ridiculous.

I'm flying out Tuesday specifically for VB. I'll pop over to USF/IOA for the novelty of it, but it sounds like a pretty miserable experience based on this:
https://allears.net/2020/06/03/we-a...their-passholder-preview-heres-what-its-like/
Could you imagine if they said "Masks required" vs "masks recommended" when not on slides or pool?  So I wear a mask to the slide- then slide down while holding the mask- then put on my soaking wet mask?  Even "recommended" is stupid; they're just covering their butts.  From all the TMs I spoke to- everyone wore the mask at entrance, then promptly took them off and never put them back on again all day.
That's what my plan is and that's what makes the most logical sense.


----------



## Jrb1979

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Wait wait wait is this at USO?  I thought it was in California, this is awesome!


Yeah it's the Jurrasic Park coaster. Going to be faster then Hagrids.


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Totally agree, That is why I have been saying by the time DIsney opens masks will be recommended and most will not be wearing one. At that point if they stayed required they might be the only place where it is. They might keep it going till August 1st and quietly drop the requirement then, since it is already in place and announced.
> 
> Same with the NBA playing till October in the Disney bubble.  There is a good chance NBA is going to look really strange playing in that environment in October, when there most likely will be football games playing in front of fans in Florida at the same time.


I think we’ll see mandatory masks for at least the 6 weeks post Disney opening, not 6 weeks from today, so most likely though beginning of September at least. As for the NBA, I’m pretty sure by agreeing to this plan, they’re locked into this plan for the remainder of the season. They’re not going to be allowed to back out come September and say they’re going back to home arenas.


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm intrigued...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268203530831007744


Who is she?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> Who is she?



Theme park journalist. She covers them around the world.


----------



## Spridell

Desantis just said the State of Florida will move to Phase 2.  Which means more people allowed at gatherings, bars opening, retail allowed to open at FULL capacity, bowling alleys, movie theaters......

South FLorida to remain in Phase 1


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-theme-park-construction-projects-resume/


Getting that walkway done ahead of reopening will be SO clutch.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Getting that walkway done ahead of reopening will be SO clutch.


I’m not sure it will be completely done but getting a head start will surely help.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> Desantis just said the State of Florida will move to Phase 2.  Which means more people allowed at gatherings, bars opening, retail allowed to open at FULL capacity, bowling alleys, movie theaters......
> 
> South FLorida to remain in Phase 1


 When?


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> Desantis just said the State of Florida will move to Phase 2.  Which means more people allowed at gatherings, bars opening, retail allowed to open at FULL capacity, bowling alleys, movie theaters......
> 
> South FLorida to remain in Phase 1


wonder if he will lift travel ban on New Orleans, NY NJ and CT soon then?


----------



## stayathomehero

Spridell said:


> Desantis just said the State of Florida will move to Phase 2.  Which means more people allowed at gatherings, bars opening, retail allowed to open at FULL capacity, bowling alleys, movie theaters......
> 
> South FLorida to remain in Phase 1



Universal opens Friday, Florida phase two, NYC June 8, Vegas tomorrow morning, Disney July.

It's happening people! We're starting to get our lives back!!!


----------



## Spridell

jlwhitney said:


> When?


This friday


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

jlwhitney said:


> When?


This Friday.


----------



## Mit88

stayathomehero said:


> Universal opens Friday, Florida phase two, NYC June 8, Vegas tomorrow morning, Disney July.
> 
> It's happening people! We're starting to get our lives back!!!



NYC is only going into phase 1 on June 8th. Though that’s still just a targeted date. There’s nothing really added in phase 1 other than curbside pickup. Where I am, about an hour north, we’re projected to hit phase 2 on June 9th, and even that has little options of returning to normalcy. NY is still about a month away from being as open as they can be in a pandemic.

But we shall see what happens next week in terms of protest infections.

I think the travel ban will be lifted within the next couple of weeks


----------



## princesscinderella

DGsAtBLT said:


> Contemporary is such a strange choice for a bubble resort, with the only food choices outside the main building for BLT guests being the pool bar. Also one so convenient to MK to help with transport issues.
> 
> AKL I suppose they can move the DVC guests to Kidani and can tweak the food options at Sanaa.


Maybe they will bring in some food trucks for some extra dining options.  Nothing permanent but fills a temporary need.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268220155315847168


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> NYC is only going into phase 1 on June 8th. Though that’s still just a targeted date. There’s nothing really added in phase 1 other than curbside pickup. Where I am, about an hour north, we’re projected to hit phase 2 on June 9th, and even that has little options of returning to normalcy. NY is still about a month away from being as open as they can be in a pandemic.
> 
> But we shall see what happens next week in terms of protest infections.
> 
> I think the travel ban will be lifted within the next couple of weeks


yep.  NJ moving in to "their" stage 2 now.  June 15th and 22nd more things open, including youth sports.  July 6th summer camps open!!!!


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> NYC is only going into phase 1 on June 8th. Though that’s still just a targeted date. There’s nothing really added in phase 1 other than curbside pickup. Where I am, about an hour north, we’re projected to hit phase 2 on June 9th, and even that has little options of returning to normalcy. NY is still about a month away from being as open as they can be in a pandemic.
> 
> But we shall see what happens next week in terms of protest infections.
> 
> I think the travel ban will be lifted within the next couple of weeks


DeSantis talking about it now (travel ban)...few weeks sounds on target!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlwhitney said:


> When?



This Friday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268220155315847168


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268180926686773248


----------



## Spridell

Jroceagles said:


> DeSantis talking about it now (travel ban)...few weeks sounds on target!



I think by July 1st travel ban will be lifted.  I dont think Desantis will keep it with ALL the major parks opening.


----------



## Sandiz08

So moving well into phase 2 will probably help Disney out with its opening procedures and they can accommodate more people if they want to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jroceagles said:


> yep.  NJ moving in to "their" stage 2 now.  June 15th and 22nd more things open, including youth sports.  July 6th summer camps open!!!!



that sounds nice.  I am in NY - nearly all our summer camps (including the one my kids were registered for) have been cancelled this summer


----------



## Remy is Up

Gradual move back to normal. Now, nothing political just a statement, it will be interesting to see over the next few weeks post memorial day and these protests/riots as to whether or not there is a significant spike in cases and deaths. There are already numerous new cases attributed to the gathering in Arkansas so it remains to eb seen. but, if everyone is responsible, things should slowly get some normalcy back tot hem, even if we crawl to get there. Just expect things like Disney to be VERY different even when they get back to max capacity.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Reminder to refrain from discussing the actual virus.


----------



## Spridell

Sandiz08 said:


> So moving well into phase 2 will probably help Disney out with its opening procedures and they can accommodate more people if they want to.



Should help out with their bar areas and their retail shops.

But I would bet Disney will stay on the cautious side and still limit for the time being.


----------



## Roscoe18

Remy is Up said:


> Id say at least 50% of that may be changed completely and permanently and the other 50% is remains to be seen and in a different fashion when all si said and done.



I wouldn't mind the ADR system being changed - 180 always seemed like a lot there.  I could live without the dining plan, though I'd be surprised if it went away since it must be a money maker for Disney.  FP+ would be the most interesting of these - are they really going away for good?

As long as we get fireworks/parades/meet and greets back at some point, I'll be happy.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

To be honest on a personal level I don’t really care about the park touring implications (FP, ADRs, etc) at this point, I just want to be able to go back safely, stay at the Poly as planned, and pretend 2020 didn’t happen lol. 

....Please nobody quote this post in 3 years when I’m complaining about whatever FP replacement Disney has going, okay?


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> Should help out with their bar areas and their retail shops.
> 
> But I would bet Disney will stay on the cautious side and still limit for the time being.


Since they're probably going to be bringing in people from all across the country, it's probably wise to be cautious.


----------



## Remy is Up

Roscoe18 said:


> I wouldn't mind the ADR system being changed - 180 always seemed like a lot there.  I could live without the dining plan, though I'd be surprised if it went away since it must be a money maker for Disney.  FP+ would be the most interesting of these - are they really going away for good?
> 
> As long as we get fireworks/parades/meet and greets back at some point, I'll be happy.


Ill say this based on what I know:
ADRs at 60 days staying very likely
Dining plans back- Once at full capacity- likely back but with new guidelines and some added verbage to protect WDW

Oh and FWIW, FREE DINING- Dont call or chat a CM and say something stupid like "will I get a refund on the free dining I paid for?" It made me shake my head and laugh out loud when I heard that yesterday.

FPs- Once back at full capacity- A whole new world that same day refreshers will have no problem adjusting to but others may not like. ( Some people will hate whatever they do anyway). AND this could be the time they implement some sort of paid system in addition to the already free FPs. Lots of things going on with this right now
Hopping- Once back at Full capacity will come back but in a slightly different form. Access to it could be limited.


----------



## Jiminy76

Sandisw said:


> I believe that SAB not opening initially is tied to when only BCV is open.  I think when the hotel side opens, so will that. It is also possible it could open with only DVC but the rumor is only one pool to start on June 22nd , and it will be the DVC pools.


If this is true it will be interesting with the parks all closing early everybody will be back at the resort in the evening and will only have the smaller DVC pool for the entire resort to use.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm intrigued...


Multi-hotel version of NBA quarantine by the numbers. Would basically mean deluxe level rooms only, no normal mod rooms like CSR has. But what about MLS?

Also can you imagine anything being quite as annoying as living with CR sinks for 2 months?


----------



## DisLiss

Sorry if this has already been mentioned---I'm about a week and 400 posts behind on this thread---but does anyone else who has NOT cancelled their summer trip (yet) find themselves periodically suddenly thinking "Oh!  I wonder about this!" or "What will that be like??"

Just today I remembered the resort arcades and also---the laundry facilities.   I'm guessing the arcades may stay closed at first, or else they'll close certain amount of games??  But it could still get really crowded, so I'm leaning more towards restricting access or closing.

And laundry--a lot of times you're the only person doing laundry, but other times it's like the whole dang resort decided they had no more clothing to wear at the same time.    So I wonder how that will work, too.

And tomorrow I'll come up with another few details I normally give almost no thought to that i suddenly am very interested in.


----------



## Roscoe18

Remy is Up said:


> FPs- Once back at full capacity- A whole new world that same day refreshers will have no problem adjusting to but others may not like. ( Some people will hate whatever they do anyway). AND this could be the time they implement some sort of paid system in addition to the already free FPs. Lots of things going on with this right now
> Hopping- Once back at Full capacity will come back but in a slightly different form. Access to it could be limited.



I like same day refreshing but I also love to plan so it would be a tough adjustment for me personally if we couldn't book in advance.  I guess we'll just get used to whatever the new system is though.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id...lan-22-team-return-eight-regular-season-games


----------



## TheMaxRebo

interesting tweet about how much those fromt he NBA staying at Disney will need to stay in the "bubble" (or not)

"Life in the NBA bubble will be governed by a set of safety protocols. While players and coaches will be allowed to golf or eat at outdoor restaurants, they will also need to maintain social distancing, sources told ESPN's Ramona Shelburne.

Likewise, employees at the Disney resort will have to maintain similar protocols. For example, no staff will be allowed into players' rooms, while hallways will be carefully managed to avoid crowding, sources told Shelburne."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268224391902617602


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Multi-hotel version of NBA quarantine by the numbers. Would basically mean deluxe level rooms only, no normal mod rooms like CSR has. But what about MLS?
> 
> Also can you imagine anything being quite as annoying as living with CR sinks for 2 months?


 
What about relying on the slow main building elevators?


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> Ill say this based on what I know:
> ADRs at 60 days staying very likely
> Dining plans back- Once at full capacity- likely back but with new guidelines and some added verbage to protect WDW
> 
> Oh and FWIW, FREE DINING- Dont call or chat a CM and say something stupid like "will I get a refund on the free dining I paid for?" It made me shake my head and laugh out loud when I heard that yesterday.
> 
> FPs- Once back at full capacity- A whole new world that same day refreshers will have no problem adjusting to but others may not like. ( Some people will hate whatever they do anyway). AND this could be the time they implement some sort of paid system in addition to the already free FPs. Lots of things going on with this right now
> Hopping- Once back at Full capacity will come back but in a slightly different form. Access to it could be limited.


What do you mean by same day refreshers?


----------



## MaC410

I wonder what phase Florida will be in by the time Disney World reopens.


----------



## Pickle Rick

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186139086786560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186337330499585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268187022121893888
They are going to regret not having a reservation system.  Also, WDW waiting a month to see what Universal and Seaworld does right and doesn't do right is smart.


----------



## Hummingbird

Remy is Up said:


> Ill say this based on what I know:
> *ADRs at 60 days staying very likely*



I'm really hoping this stays because while I know all of us on this site are for the most part uber planners, making dining reservations at 180 days out has been a huge source of contention when I plan trips with/for other people. I always hear "How in the world am I supposed to know which day I want to eat where and at what time on vacation 6 months out?!" then I have to explain that the reality is certain restaurants that they want to try because they've seen/read all the good reviews on are way popular and they HAVE to get ADRs if they'd like a chance in heck


----------



## Spridell

MaC410 said:


> I wonder what phase Florida will be in by the time Disney World reopens.



Very possible phase 3 buy middle to end of July.  That will allow LARGER gatherings.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268225431708278784


----------



## Remy is Up

Eric Smith said:


> What do you mean by same day refreshers?


People who knwo how to use refresh to get as many FPs in a day as they want. On average in 4-5 hours we could go through 10-12 FPs easily. A new FP system would not effect those people other than a requirement they pay a small fee for access. Similar to MaxPass in Disneyland. Along the same vein as that. The only difference would be the 3 you can make in advance which is still something being kicked around. Old school says WDW has ALWAYS had this, new school says its a different day and different world so maybe that doesnt work anymore. Maybe you get 3 but not until you get to the park instead of 60 or 30 days out. So much being discussed and so many directions they can go. But, all of it is dependent on making the system work for the direction they choose and so far, it isnt working for anything including the park reservation days. Which is why noone has gotten an email to begin booking or planning and a list of the new procedures.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> What do you mean by same day refreshers?



Those of us who work the app to get same day FPs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268225431708278784


Note to self: sleep in


----------



## gottalovepluto

So maybe the FL quarantine is lifted when the entire state enters Phase 2?


----------



## Sandisw

Jiminy76 said:


> If this is true it will be interesting with the parks all closing early everybody will be back at the resort in the evening and will only have the smaller DVC pool for the entire resort to use.



Remember though, DVC resorts are open almost 3 weeks before parks so it could be that once more guests arrive because parks open, the pool situation will change.

What we certainly don’t know, but DVC snd Disney does is how many people kept those reservations during those 3 weeks.  I did, but can tell you lots of DVC rooms opened up.

So, the rumor of one pool to start, could be based on that.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

cakebaker said:


> I am so glad I don’t feel the need to listen to them any more. lol


Yes! So freeing! I haven't looked at this thread in days either hahahaha! Not sure why I am back to torture myself.


----------



## Sandisw

mattpeto said:


> +Dining Plan, FP+ and 180 days ADR...
> 
> I don't fear this stuff is ever going away permanently unless they have something better in mind.
> 
> Plenty of Disney visitors love all the planning (me included).  The Geenie service will be for those people who don't like the planning or want to go more on autopilot.



I think the announcement of 60 days ADR will be the policy going forward as that has been suspended and rumored won’t return except in conjunction with an actual park reservation day.


----------



## Hummingbird

Remy is Up said:


> We are Disney Platinum AP and SW/BG platinum. We are "considering" getting a lower level Uni even though I can get free tickets there pretty much whenever. But the perks on their Aps are good. We are also in state, so the Dis Platinum isnt as bad as it is on out of state people



You are really similar to me. I have Disney Plat, SW/BG Plat, USO Premier, Legoland AP, and also the aquarium and lowry park zoo lol. Pretty safe to say most of my free time is spent in parks.


----------



## Noah_t

Arguetafamily said:


> Anyone know if Disney will allow face shields in replace of a mask? Face shields do actually cover your entire face, can be cleaned easily, and allow for more air circulation.


I was thinking the same thing. These look much more confortable to use.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Yes! So freeing! I haven't looked at this thread in days either hahahaha! Not sure why I am back to torture myself.


I can't stop. I need therapy. Maybe someone will give us a group discount and we can all do it via Zoom?


----------



## SmittS

Pickle Rick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186139086786560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268186337330499585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268187022121893888
> They are going to regret not having a reservation system.  Also, WDW waiting a month to see what Universal and Seaworld does right and doesn't do right is smart.


They do have a reservation system today for APs (on site guests can access to from what I’ve heard, but that’s as good as a reservation). I’ve watched some live streams and haven’t seen these issues and most feedback I’ve seen is positive. This guy sounds pretty over dramatic.


----------



## rteetz

SmittS said:


> They do have a reservation system today for APs (on site guests can access to from what I’ve heard, but that’s as good as a reservation). I’ve watched some live streams and haven’t seen these issues and most feedback I’ve seen is positive. This guy sounds pretty over dramatic.


This guy works for the site on which you are posting.

It does seem there were some issues in the initial rush. Right now it seems to be fine.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268217951179755520


----------



## cakebaker

I'm going to worry about what's permanent and what isn't when things start returning to some state of normal. I doubt seriously that they are focusing on permanent changes right now and anything regarding that is pure speculation at this point. Even if they have tentative ideas, so much could change it does little good to know what they are.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SmittS said:


> *They do have a reservation system today for APs *(on site guests can access to from what I’ve heard, but that’s as good as a reservation). I’ve watched some live streams and haven’t seen these issues and most feedback I’ve seen is positive. This guy sounds pretty over dramatic.



And when the parks open to the general pubic on Friday?


----------



## princesscinderella

Remy is Up said:


> Ill say this based on what I know:
> ADRs at 60 days staying very likely
> Dining plans back- Once at full capacity- likely back but with new guidelines and some added verbage to protect WDW
> 
> Oh and FWIW, FREE DINING- Dont call or chat a CM and say something stupid like "will I get a refund on the free dining I paid for?" It made me shake my head and laugh out loud when I heard that yesterday.
> 
> FPs- Once back at full capacity- A whole new world that same day refreshers will have no problem adjusting to but others may not like. ( Some people will hate whatever they do anyway). AND this could be the time they implement some sort of paid system in addition to the already free FPs. Lots of things going on with this right now
> Hopping- Once back at Full capacity will come back but in a slightly different form. Access to it could be limited.



I feel like they have been quietly discouraging park hopping for the last few years.  The Florida resident specials in the spring used to be so cheap to make them hoppers. The last few years that special has been one park per day.  Now adding the ability to hop with regular tickets is crazy expensive from where it used to be, especially for tickets with fewer day vs weeklong ones.  APs is the way to go if you want to hop.  This is definitely going to get interesting, but I think Disney will make it work.


----------



## mshanson3121

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Great news! But that castle is just too pink for me.



Yup. And it's not even a nice pink.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Yup. And it's not even a nice pink.



Now THIS is a nice pink.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mshanson3121 said:


> Yup. And it's not even a nice pink.



I generally am a fan of pink but the salmon castle is weird looking. 

Hopefully when it is completely finished it looks less... awkward


----------



## wdwlver

[


Remy is Up said:


> Ill say this based on what I know:
> ADRs at 60 days staying very likely
> Dining plans back- Once at full capacity- likely back but with new guidelines and some added verbage to protect WDW
> 
> Oh and FWIW, FREE DINING- Dont call or chat a CM and say something stupid like "will I get a refund on the free dining I paid for?" It made me shake my head and laugh out loud when I heard that yesterday.
> 
> FPs- Once back at full capacity- A whole new world that same day refreshers will have no problem adjusting to but others may not like. ( Some people will hate whatever they do anyway). AND this could be the time they implement some sort of paid system in addition to the already free FPs. Lots of things going on with this right now
> Hopping- Once back at Full capacity will come back but in a slightly different form. Access to it could be limited.


Curious about this. As an ap holder dvc owner, the idea of restricting park hopping would be a deal breaker. We usually stay at our home resort BCV and hop to Epcot in the evening.


----------



## Moliphino

princesscinderella said:


> I feel like they have been quietly discouraging park hopping for the last few years.  The Florida resident specials in the spring used to be so cheap to make them hoppers. The last few years that special has been one park per day.  Now adding the ability to hop with regular tickets is crazy expensive from where it used to be, especially for tickets with fewer day vs weeklong ones.  APs is the way to go if you want to hop.  This is definitely going to get interesting, but I think Disney will make it work.



On the other hand, they've been requiring park hoppers with free dining promotions for years now.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Now THIS is a nice pink.
> 
> View attachment 498783



I still can't believe they did that. It looks like it jumped off the game board of Candy Land.


----------



## Eric Smith

wdwlver said:


> [
> 
> Curious about this. As an ap holder dvc owner, the idea of restricting park hopping would be a deal breaker. We usually stay at our home resort BCV and hop to Epcot in the evening.


I agree with that.  We almost always end our days at Epcot.  What would even be the point of restricting it?  It still costs extra.  It's not free.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I had to update our DME reservation as our flights changed for our 8/15/2020 arrival to AOA. 

The notice says that they won’t have the ability to create the confirmation letter and luggage tags. 

That’s new. Especially when I am still 2.5 months out.


----------



## Remy is Up

wdwlver said:


> [
> 
> Curious about this. As an ap holder dvc owner, the idea of restricting park hopping would be a deal breaker. We usually stay at our home resort BCV and hop to Epcot in the evening.


I dont believe certain levels of Aps  would be effected as it would likely be one of the "perks". Lower level Ap holders would likely be able to pay extra for the benefit. As Disney says in their contracts for APs and DVC owners, all entry to the parks and benefits are subject to change or modification. As a DVC member you pay for access to the resorts, not the parks. Access to parks is ticket or pass based, so they can easily change things up under a new normal to ensure they dont have to shut down again in the case of another scare. And honestly it is smart of them to make changes they had been considering now.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

mshanson3121 said:


> I still can't believe they did that. It looks like it jumped off the game board of Candy Land.



And this is before many people used the Internet. Could you imagine going on your once in a lifetime trip, entering the MK with anticipation of seeing the castle and finding this? Lol


----------



## WonderlandisReality

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> And this is before many people used the Internet. Could you imagine going on your once in a lifetime trip, entering the MK with anticipation of seeing the castle and finding this? Lol



Wasn’t once in a lifetime but it happened to my family. 2nd trip. The 90s were fun.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

If ADR goes to 60 days during normal times, I hope whatever version of FP exists won't begin at 60 days too. That would make quick scheduling of popular restaurants/rides a headache.


----------



## princesscinderella

Moliphino said:


> On the other hand, they've been requiring park hoppers with free dining promotions for years now.



Thats why nothing is truly “free”. They are making up the cost of the dining plan


----------



## MaC410

princesscinderella said:


> Thats why nothing is truly “free”. They are making up the cost of the dining plan



I agree that nothing is truly free but I think a dining plan costs way more than upgrading to park hoppers. Typically the cost make up for the dining plan comes from paying rack rate for the hotel.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

jlwhitney said:


> I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.


saw on one of videos a family who said refused boarding because child wouldn't wear mask so which is right?


----------



## Remy is Up

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> If ADR goes to 60 days during normal times, I hope whatever version of FP exists won't begin at 60 days too. That would make quick scheduling of popular restaurants/rides a headache.


There is a version of the plan that would have no FPs in advance at all.


----------



## PixarBall

TheMaxRebo said:


> This Friday:



how can you open concert halls at 50 percent but gatherings are only 50 people? What if the capacity is 2000??


----------



## chicagoshannon

Stage 1 was about a month so I'd expect stage 2 to be about the same.  So by 4th of July stage 3 (maybe they'd wait til after the holiday).     Now I'm wondering if movie theaters will actually open.


----------



## apinknightmare

Betty Rohrer said:


> saw on one of videos a family who said refused boarding because child wouldn't wear mask so which is right?



It could just be inconsistent enforcement of the rules.


----------



## chad_1138

chicagoshannon said:


> Stage 1 was about a month so I'd expect stage 2 to be about the same.  So by 4th of July stage 3 (maybe they'd wait til after the holiday).     Now I'm wondering if movie theaters will actually open.


I know that AMC theaters are waiting for Tenet on July 17.


----------



## andyman8

It appears that even though nonessential travel can resume, NY, NJ, CT, and LA residents still have to quarantine.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> Should help out with their bar areas and their retail shops.
> 
> But I would bet Disney will stay on the cautious side and still limit for the time being.


 agree, 6 foot spacing alone will limit capacity in the restaurants even though they could take 100%


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> It appears that even though nonessential travel can resume, NY, NJ, CT, and LA residents still have to quarantine.


Gov sounded like he would lift that fairly soon


----------



## wdwlver

Remy is Up said:


> I dont believe certain levels of Aps  would be effected as it would likely be one of the "perks". Lower level Ap holders would likely be able to pay extra for the benefit. As Disney says in their contracts for APs and DVC owners, all entry to the parks and benefits are subject to change or modification. As a DVC member you pay for access to the resorts, not the parks. Access to parks is ticket or pass based, so they can easily change things up under a new normal to ensure they dont have to shut down again in the case of another scare. And honestly it is smart of them to make changes they had been considering now.


So for gold ap holders like me, we’d probably be restricted. Regardless, since we’ve been members for 20 years to change it now after a couple of decades would still be a deal breaker.


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> Gov sounded like he would lift that fairly soon


At some point, he’ll have to, but I’m surprised that he didn’t lift it with non-essential travel resuming. He seems to really want to keep it for the time being.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PixarBall said:


> how can you open concert halls at 50 percent but gatherings are only 50 people? What if the capacity is 2000??


----------



## PixarBall

Jroceagles said:


> Gov sounded like he would lift that fairly soon



Considering the cases for each the other day were NY 1100 and Florida 900 he should stop acting like any of these places are any worse off that this would need to stay. It’s not that important to lift this moment but by July 1st I have no doubt it’ll be gone unless of course these protests cause a big spike which is definitely possible.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Part of me wants to complain about the flood of ADR cancellation emails today because it’s making me sad and the other part of me is like “finally! Communication!”


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> At some point, he’ll have to, but I’m surprised that he didn’t lift it with non-essential travel resuming. He seems to really want to keep it for the time being.


he sounded like he wants to lift it pretty soon.   I think he will wait until Phase 2 is a go for ALL counties.  July 1 ish.....


----------



## wombat_5606

PixarBall said:


> Considering the cases for each the other day were NY 1100 and Florida 900 he should stop acting like any of these places are any worse off that this would need to stay. It’s not that important to lift this moment but by July 1st I have no doubt it’ll be gone unless of course these protests cause a big spike which is definitely possible.



So far today, the cases of new positives in NY is at 912 and FL is at 1317. I think continuing to restrict anyone from any other state needs to go away.


----------



## RangerPooh

gottalovepluto said:


> Part of me wants to complain about the flood of ADR cancellation emails today because it’s making me sad and the other part of me is like “finally! Communication!”



Right! They are certainly flooding in, but like you said at least it is some form of communication. I feel like I've been forgotten so at least I'm receiving something.


----------



## xuxa777

PixarBall said:


> how can you open concert halls at 50 percent but gatherings are only 50 people? What if the capacity is 2000??



It looks like they are probably going to allow some fans at the NASCAR race in Homestead on June 13th, 14th. Will be interesting to see how they do that.


----------



## Spridell

PixarBall said:


> how can you open concert halls at 50 percent but gatherings are only 50 people? What if the capacity is 2000??


My take from listening to the news conference, that 50 people number has some leeway. 

He did say weddings and such can have larger numbers as long as social distancing is adhered to.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Part of me wants to complain about the flood of ADR cancellation emails today because it’s making me sad and the other part of me is like “finally! Communication!”


The joy of not caring for sit down dining anymore is I don’t  have to see that. The few other things we had, we self cancelled.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> There is a version of the plan that would have no FPs in advance at all.


I'm actually ok with that....it's the park hoppers I don't want to give up


----------



## jlwhitney

PixarBall said:


> how can you open concert halls at 50 percent but gatherings are only 50 people? What if the capacity is 2000??



Groups of up to 50 would need to be separated lol. Overall the idea is those arriving as a group seat together and then space between each of the groups


----------



## MrsSmith07

gottalovepluto said:


> Part of me wants to complain about the flood of ADR cancellation emails today because it’s making me sad and the other part of me is like “finally! Communication!”



I’m up to 9 ADR cancellation emails today, and with each one, my heart sinks a little thinking it’s going to be Disney cancelling my 7/18 trip.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Lightsaber cancelled.   Sad day.  Anyone who's done David's,. Do you think the experience will be available late Aug.  It looks like distancing fairly good in there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Matthew Shannon said:


> Lightsaber cancelled.   Sad day.  Anyone who's done David's,. Do you think the experience will be available late Aug.  It looks like distancing fairly good in there.


I'm hoping once we can get park reservations they'll open up the other reservations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some other takeaways from a visit to Universal 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232904435433473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232908474548231

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232911863635969


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/shan...y-standby-pass-full-details-and-step-by-step/


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some other takeaways from a visit to Universal
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232904435433473
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232908474548231
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268232911863635969


This is the kinda stuff that’s going to cause trouble. It is completely inappropriate for guests to call out other guests for anything. If you want to work there, perhaps see if you can apply online. But if you don’t work there, you should keep your mouth shut other than reporting it to the appropriate personnel.


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> This is the kinda stuff that’s going to cause trouble. It is completely inappropriate for guests to call out other guests for anything. If you want to do work there, perhaps see if you can apply online. But if you don’t work there, you should keep your mouth shut other than reporting it to the appropriate personnel.


 Especially shouting and cursing in a family theme park while doing it.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> This is the kinda stuff that’s going to cause trouble. It is completely inappropriate for guests to call out other guests for anything. If you want to do work there, perhaps see if you can apply online. But if you don’t work there, you should keep your mouth shut other than reporting it to the appropriate personnel.


Hard disagree on that one.  If you see someone not wearing a mask, I think it's fine to ask them to put it back on.  Yelling "PUT ON YOUR G*******D MASK" might be going a bit far.


----------



## Andysol

rteetz said:


> This guy works for the site on which you are posting.


That doesn't preclude his ability to be overdramatic.

Rope drop at UOR garage is a cluster F already.  Throw in the first day of post-COVID operations and he was expecting it to be handled perfectly?

How many opening days to people need to go to until they learn they always suck.  Always.


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> Especially shouting and cursing in a family theme park while doing it.


That was my thought. I don’t want to bring DS to a place where ppl are shouting profanities at each other or worse.


----------



## skeeter31

Remy is Up said:


> There is a version of the plan that would have no FPs in advance at all.


The WDW website specifically says no FPs as they will use the FP lines for further social distancing.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> Hard disagree on that one.  If you see someone not wearing a mask, I think it's fine to ask them to put it back on.  Yelling "PUT ON YOUR G*******D MASK" might be going a bit far.


Or just leave the area if you can. When ppl are doing unsafe things around me, I try to remove myself from the situation. Those not following the rules know they’re not so calling them out will likely do very little but escalate an unpleasant situation.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> Hard disagree on that one.  If you see someone not wearing a mask, I think it's fine to ask them to put it back on.  Yelling "PUT ON YOUR G*******D MASK" might be going a bit far.


 Yeah, no. Let those in charge take care of enforcing the rules. I can’t imagine where screaming obscenities in a public place is anywhere near appropriate. Staff should’ve probably ejected her.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> Yeah, no. Let those in charge take care of enforcing the rules. I can’t imagine where screaming obscenities in a public place is anywhere near appropriate. Staff should’ve probably ejected her.



It’s a guy and he’s a jerk on Twitter as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Yeah, no. Let those in charge take care of enforcing the rules. I can’t imagine where screaming obscenities in a public place is anywhere near appropriate. Staff should’ve probably ejected her.


I specifically said the obscenity was over the line.


----------



## rteetz

Andysol said:


> That doesn't preclude his ability to be overdramatic.
> 
> Rope drop at UOR garage is a cluster F already.  Throw in the first day of post-COVID operations and he was expecting it to be handled perfectly?
> 
> How many opening days to people need to go to until they learn they always suck.  Always.


We aren’t in normal opening times though. One would think Universal would’ve been a little more prepared for such. I’m sure Disney is watching. I think everyone knew there would be issues.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

xuxa777 said:


> Especially shouting and cursing in a family theme park while doing it.





Eric Smith said:


> Hard disagree on that one.  If you see someone not wearing a mask, I think it's fine to ask them to put it back on.  Yelling "PUT ON YOUR G*******D MASK" might be going a bit far.


Think there's a big difference between asking someone to put their mask on and yelling/cursing across the lot. If you're far enough away that you have to yell for someone to hear you, you're probably far enough away from them that their not having a mask on makes little impact on you. Now if they were standing in line behind me, that's a different story, but self-policing something that has no impact on you is, well...don't you have more important things to enjoy in life? And yes, the cursing is out of bounds, and too many complaints by individuals can actually get you kicked out of any of the theme parks.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268251040568283136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268245321156628480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268251753486704640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268252727848636417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268253359708012545


----------



## Dsny4fun

Eric Smith said:


> I specifically said the obscenity was over the line.


All of it was over the line....you're a guest in the park, you're not security.  Let the people who work there handle it...it is not your place.  On top of the fact that you don't know what's going on with the other person and why they may have temporarily removed their mask.


----------



## aweehughes

Do we know if Memory Maker is a thing of the past?


----------



## rteetz

aweehughes said:


> Do we know if Memory Maker is a thing of the past? I bought it as part of a package.


One of the unknowns.


----------



## rteetz

Moving on from the mask debate please...


----------



## Prof_obvious

skeeter31 said:


> The WDW website specifically says no FPs as they will use the FP lines for further social distancing.


I'm scheduled to go 7/13-7/16 with reservations at Pop. My FP and dining plan were cancelled. I got credit back for the dining plan.  I still have park hopper tix, but know that park hopper has been suspended. Don't have any emails from anybody yet.  Traded chat with a couple of different customer service folks the other day.  They don't have any info yet.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> One of the unknowns.


I bought it for the ride photos. I can’t imagine that they would drop those. I realize a bunch of others get it for character interactions and other photos


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> One of the unknowns.


So what you're saying is that, "we're into the unknownnnnnn!"


----------



## DisneyEater

Dsny4fun said:


> All of it was over the line....you're a guest in the park, you're not security.  Let the people who work there handle it...it is not your place.  On top of the fact that you don't know what's going on with the other person and why they may have temporarily removed their mask.



If someone is behind my family in line, I'm going to kindly ask them to put their masks back on. It is my place as the mask is meant to protect me.


----------



## LSUmiss

DisneyEater said:


> If someone is behind my family in line, I'm going to kindly ask them to put their masks back on. It is my place as the mask is meant to protect me.


Shouldn’t they be 6 ft or more behind you anyway?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Guest on guest vigilante mask and social distancing enforcement is going to be quite the sight. I feel for the poor CMs who have to deal with the eventual escalation of some of those events. If there was ever a time to be extra kind to CMs, it is this summer. They will have a lot on their plates.


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Guest on guest vigilante mask and social distancing enforcement is going to be quite the sight. I feel for the poor CMs who have to deal with the eventual escalation of some of those events. If there was ever a time to be extra kind to CMs, it is this summer. They will have a lot on their plates.


That’s why disney will have the social distancing squads to help. I don’t believe universal has something similar. With Disney doing that those CMs will be looking for violations and CMs doing other things can then focus on their jobs.


----------



## Andysol

rteetz said:


> We aren’t in normal opening times though. One would think Universal would’ve been a little more prepared for such. I’m sure Disney is watching. I think everyone knew there would be issues.


Yes to all of that., But it's simply a staffing issue, and unforeseen things are going to occur.  It's never _not_ occurred.  Being "appalled" is being overdramatic, for sure.

If you think that "Disney watching" is going to allow them to have a smooth opening day, that's being incredibly naive.  They're going to screw up like every opening day/event ever in the history of opening days/events.
And to think it is going to go smoother because they saw it didn't go smoother at Universal is comical.
They watched Hagrid's opening day.  How did Galaxy's edge opening work out for them?

"One would think Universal (or Disney) would’ve been a little more prepared for such" is something we say after every Single.  Opening.
When will we learn?


----------



## Eric Smith

Dsny4fun said:


> All of it was over the line....you're a guest in the park, you're not security.  Let the people who work there handle it...it is not your place.  On top of the fact that you don't know what's going on with the other person and why they may have temporarily removed their mask.


Asking someone to follow the rules is not acting as security.  Where is that line?  Is it ok to ask someone to back up from being right behind you or is that over the line as well?


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> Asking someone to follow the rules is not acting as security.  Where is that line?  Is it ok to ask someone to back up from being right behind you or is that over the line as well?



If you feel like you're in harms way, I'd speak up. 

Everything is approach.  Just be cool about it.  Clearly that guy on twitter was a jerk about it.


----------



## RamblingMad

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Guest on guest vigilante mask and social distancing enforcement is going to be quite the sight. I feel for the poor CMs who have to deal with the eventual escalation of some of those events. If there was ever a time to be extra kind to CMs, it is this summer. They will have a lot on their plates.



The problem is that you’re wearing a mask to protect other people, not yourself. So when someone is walking around without a mask, they’re basically saying that they’re okay with potentially infecting you. I can see why people get angry.

I’m going to avoid the parks for now. I don’t need this conflict in my life right now.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Not trying to wade into the mask and enforcement, etc. debate nor whether what he said was appropriate/inappropriate.  I just want to say that I read that post a bit differently than everyone else, I think.  I understood the point to be that pretty much everyone was complying, and the ones who weren't were vloggers taking their masks off so they wouldn't be on video in their masks. (Edited to add:  taking them off for vanity purposes.)  I also interpreted it to be that he was yelling that for the purpose of interfering with the videos since they were not complying for the purpose of said video.  I didn't interpret it to yelling at random people with masks off.  Maybe my sense of humor is a bit dark, but I found it kind of funny - if my interpretation was correct.


----------



## RamblingMad

Andysol said:


> Yes to all of that., But it's simply a staffing issue, and unforeseen things are going to occur.  It's never _not_ occurred.  Being "appalled" is being overdramatic, for sure.
> 
> If you think that "Disney watching" is going to allow them to have a smooth opening day, that's being incredibly naive.  They're going to screw up like every opening day/event ever in the history of opening days/events.
> And to think it is going to go smoother because they saw it didn't go smoother at Universal is comical.
> They watched Hagrid's opening day.  How did Galaxy's edge opening work out for them?
> 
> "One would think Universal (or Disney) would’ve been a little more prepared for such" is something we say after every Single.  Opening.
> When will we learn?



You can prep all you want. There is no way to get everything right when you open the gates. This is going to be a tough rest of the year.


----------



## rteetz

Andysol said:


> Yes to all of that., But it's simply a staffing issue, and unforeseen things are going to occur.  It's never _not_ occurred.  Being "appalled" is being overdramatic, for sure.
> 
> If you think that "Disney watching" is going to allow them to have a smooth opening day, that's being incredibly naive.  They're going to screw up like every opening day/event ever in the history of opening days/events.
> And to think it is going to go smoother because they saw it didn't go smoother at Universal is comical.
> They watched Hagrid's opening day.  How did Galaxy's edge opening work out for them?
> 
> "One would think Universal (or Disney) would’ve been a little more prepared for such" is something we say after every Single.  Opening.


Everyone is going to have different comfortability levels with going out. What’s good for me is not the same as you or for Ryno.

Like I said we aren’t in normal times. Yes I expect hiccups. But I also think Universal was a bit under prepared for that initial rush and should’ve done better in a time like this. Disney have the same issues but we don’t know that until it happens. It does seem Universals initial capacity is a bit higher than some other parks are doing rumored to be at 35%. Not sure if this passholder preview is less than that or not though.

I personally don’t think Hangrids vs. SWGE is a fair comparison. Hagrid’s vs. Rise sure.


----------



## rteetz

RamblingMad said:


> You can prep all you want. There is no way to get everything right when you open the gates. This is going to be a tough rest of the year.


Of course not and I think tomorrow will improve. I do think Universal could’ve had more staff to help with line management though. We shall see.


----------



## apinknightmare

Anthony Vito said:


> Not trying to wade into the mask and enforcement, etc. debate nor whether what he said was appropriate/inappropriate.  I just want to say that I read that post a bit differently than everyone else, I think.  I understood the point to be that pretty much everyone was complying, and the ones who weren't were vloggers taking their masks off so they wouldn't be on video in their masks. (Edited to add:  taking them off for vanity purposes.)  I also interpreted it to be that he was yelling that for the purpose of interfering with the videos since they were not complying for the purpose of said video.  I didn't interpret it to yelling at random people with masks off.  Maybe my sense of humor is a bit dark, but I found it kind of funny - if my interpretation was correct.



 Agreed - I read it as him yelling at them for breaking the rules to vlog, and maybe also wanting to discourage the people watching from doing what the vloggers were doing.


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> Of course not and I think tomorrow will improve. I do think Universal could’ve had more staff to help with line management though. We shall see.



They’re going to learn as they go.


----------



## Anthony Vito

apinknightmare said:


> Agreed - I read it as him yelling at them for breaking the rules to vlog, and maybe also wanting to discourage the people watching from doing what the vloggers were doing.


Yeah - I interpreted it as calling them out to embarrass them on their own video for ignoring the rules so everyone that watches would really notice it.


----------



## Andysol

rteetz said:


> Hagrid’s vs. Rise sure.


The point still stands with that 100%.

They watched Universal and still fumbled it because it's impossible to predict everything.  So again, when will we learn that day one will never go off unhitched?
Yet others somehow, during the first hour of the first day of a soft opening/preview find a way to be "appalled".


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Remy is Up said:


> There is a version of the plan that would have no FPs in advance at all.


That sounds like original FP


----------



## charmed59

rteetz said:


> That’s why disney will have the social distancing squads to help. I don’t believe universal has something similar. With Disney doing that those CMs will be looking for violations and CMs doing other things can then focus on their jobs.


They should see if they could come up with a bunch of grandmotherly looking CMs for those squads.  Everyone listens to Nana.


----------



## Farro

aweehughes said:


> Do we know if Memory Maker is a thing of the past? I bought it as part of a package.





WonderlandisReality said:


> I bought it for the ride photos. I can’t imagine that they would drop those. I realize a bunch of others get it for character interactions and other photos




I hope they still have it. Plenty of non-character picture opportunities in the parks that can be done while social distancing - the Castle, Tree of Life, all the spots in Epcot.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I hope they still have it. Plenty of non-character picture opportunities in the parks that can be done while social distancing - the Castle, Tree of Life, all the spots in Epcot.


Yeah, those are really the ones we go for.  We had a lot of fun with all of the picture setups at Festival of the Arts.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That sounds like original FP


I would LOVE that!


----------



## DisLiss

princesscinderella said:


> Thats why nothing is truly “free”. They are making up the cost of the dining plan


Unless you always buy hoppers anyway, then the plan is back to being free.


----------



## Searc

SmittS said:


> They do have a reservation system today for APs (on site guests can access to from what I’ve heard, but that’s as good as a reservation). I’ve watched some live streams and haven’t seen these issues and most feedback I’ve seen is positive. This guy sounds pretty over dramatic.


Agreed. I've been watching @yulilin3 livestream and I haven't seen any of that.


----------



## Farro

Remy is Up said:


> I dont believe certain levels of Aps  would be effected as it would likely be one of the "perks". Lower level Ap holders would likely be able to pay extra for the benefit. As Disney says in their contracts for APs and DVC owners, all entry to the parks and benefits are subject to change or modification. As a DVC member you pay for access to the resorts, not the parks. Access to parks is ticket or pass based, so they can easily change things up under a new normal to ensure they dont have to shut down again in the case of another scare. And honestly it is smart of them to make changes they had been considering now.



So everyone will hate me, but....is there thought that with the possible "limited" park hopping - there may be a way for us infrequent visitors (a/p makes no sense for us) to pay for "unlimited" hopping? Because we would!!!


----------



## rteetz

Andysol said:


> The point still stands with that 100%.
> 
> They watched Universal and still fumbled it because it's impossible to predict everything.  So again, when will we learn that day one will never go off unhitched?
> Yet others somehow, during the first hour of the first day of a soft opening/preview find a way to be "appalled".


I think the definition of this is based on how comfortable you are like I said before. I myself probably wouldn’t be “appalled” but that doesn’t mean someone else might. Everyone’s approach and view to going out especially to a theme park is going to be different. I never said there wouldn’t be issues and I’m sure Ryno expected some.


----------



## mattpeto

Killing Park Hopper in any fashion would be a huge value killer at staying at the Epcot resorts.  I also think it would reduce the value of the DVC's.

No inside knowledge, just a naive guy here: I think everything returns to normal at Disney when everything returns to normal (2021-2023).


----------



## SaintsManiac

Park hopping isn’t going away permanently. It’s a cash cow.

And no I would never tell someone to put their mask on. I just came from my doctor and only him and his nurse had them on. Only one patient had one on, too.

It’s not a guest’s place to tell another what to do.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

chicagoshannon said:


> I would LOVE that!


I can't remember everything about that system, but I know we zig-zagged across the parks a lot trying to get what we wanted!   It would all be done on the app now though, if that is what they end up doing.  I can also see WDW implementing additional "pay to play" options to ride the rides and see shows.  If so, what would the cost of a ticket or annual pass actually be for - to walk into a park and "look but not touch"?  Sorry - just my frustration showing about all the things we don't know yet.  Can anyone list some possible positive things they think will happen when parks re-open?  Just looking for a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## DisLiss

I think the first day back is bound to be a more difficult day no matter what park is involved.  People are all trying to figure out what they are supposed to do.  And it won't help that not all parks will being doing things the same way.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Eric Smith said:


> Asking someone to follow the rules is not acting as security.  Where is that line?  Is it ok to ask someone to back up from being right behind you or is that over the line as well?


There will always be rules...and there were always be rule breakers....it's life.  In MY life I can't be bothered with what others are doing....I'm only responsible for what I do.  If I am that scared of someone being without a mask on then I would probably just stay home cause it is never going to be 100% of people with masks on 100% of the time.  But it's ok if we don't agree on this....in life we will all have different opinions and I respect yours...hope you are ok with mine.


----------



## courtney1188

mattpeto said:


> Killing Park Hopper in any fashion would be a huge value killer at staying at the Epcot resorts.  I also think it would reduce the value of the DVC's.
> 
> No inside knowledge, just a naive guy here: I think everything returns to normal at Disney when everything returns to normal (2021-2023).


To add to your thoughts, I think the goal is to shoot for normal by the 50th anniversary next fall. We’re probably going to reschedule our trip for spring break 2022 in hopes of this. Not sure summer 2021 is quite far away enough.


----------



## courtney1188

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I can't remember everything about that system, but I know we zig-zagged across the parks a lot trying to get what we wanted!   It would all be done on the app now though, if that is what they end up doing.  I can also see WDW implementing additional "pay to play" options to ride the rides and see shows.  If so, what would the cost of a ticket or annual pass actually be for - to walk into a park and "look but not touch"?  Sorry - just my frustration showing about all the things we don't know yet.  Can anyone list some possible positive things they think will happen when parks re-open?  Just looking for a bit of light at the end of the tunnel.


Virtual queues are a bit of a silver lining, right? Probably the lowest wait times we’ve seen at Disney in July!


----------



## RWinNOLA

mattpeto said:


> Killing Park Hopper in any fashion would be a huge value killer at staying at the Epcot resorts.  I also think it would reduce the value of the DVC's.
> 
> No inside knowledge, just a naive guy here: I think everything returns to normal at Disney when everything returns to normal (2021-2023).



Agree with your comment but also think it just greatly reduces the revenue generated from EPCOT.  During our stays, we visit EPCOT almost every night after spend the day at another park.  We have dinner there many nights and also walk have drinks as we walk around world showcase.  

Under the reservation system, we will try to get one day there but definitely won’t do more than one day if we can’t hop.


----------



## Hummingbird

Was talking with a co-worker about the NBA stuff and now she has me wondering how many additional people will come to WDW with hopes of getting to see/run into superstar/favorite players? 

I told her that it probably wouldn't be many because with them being in a "bubble" it would be highly unlikely, but she said that's because I understand the ins and outs of WDW but the average person won't realize that. Hmm.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wouldn’t confront a guest in the park either, because people are nuts, particularly the “you can’t tell me what to do!!!!” crowd.

That tweet reads to me that nearly everyone was in masks except for a handful of vloggers, so despite all the hiccups at Universal today I think that’s a pretty good thing to take out of it. Most people who want to go are so far willing to follow the rules


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> Was talking with a co-worker about the NBA stuff and now she has me wondering how many additional people will come to WDW with hopes of getting to see/run into superstar/favorite players?
> 
> I told her that it probably wouldn't be many because with them being in a "bubble" it would be highly unlikely, but she said that's because I understand the ins and outs of WDW but the average person won't realize that. Hmm.



The average person who cares enough to go to WDW specifically to run into an NBA player probably does understand the NBA enough to know they’re being kept away from the public though, even if they don’t get it from a WDW logistics perspective.


----------



## LSUmiss

Hummingbird said:


> Was talking with a co-worker about the NBA stuff and now she has me wondering how many additional people will come to WDW with hopes of getting to see/run into superstar/favorite players?
> 
> I told her that it probably wouldn't be many because with them being in a "bubble" it would be highly unlikely, but she said that's because I understand the ins and outs of WDW but the average person won't realize that. Hmm.


Well as of right now if they don’t already have tickets, they can’t come. That might change, but wdw still plans to limit capacity.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> We aren’t in normal opening times though. One would think Universal would’ve been a little more prepared for such. I’m sure Disney is watching. I think everyone knew there would be issues.


I think Disney was brilliant to let Universal go first.


----------



## Eric Smith

Dsny4fun said:


> There will always be rules...and there were always be rule breakers....it's life.  In MY life I can't be bothered with what others are doing....I'm only responsible for what I do.  If I am that scared of someone being without a mask on then I would probably just stay home cause it is never going to be 100% of people with masks on 100% of the time.  But it's ok if we don't agree on this....in life we will all have different opinions and I respect yours...hope you are ok with mine.


I'm not scared of people not wearing masks.  I am worried that if the mask stance is relaxed, there will be a breakout traceable to Disney which will possible cause it to shut down again.  If it doesn't cause it to shut down, it may permanently damage the location where I prefer to spend the majority of my vacations.  I would rather not have some selfish, ignorant people who can't be bothered to follow a simple rule ruin this magical place for everyone.  

If anyone doesn't want to follow the rules, they should keep their butt at home.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Interesting development on MDE today.  My AP (which expired one week after the closure and I renewed last month) are now updated to reflect my new DVC Platinum AP certificate with 365 days remaining.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s a guy and he’s a jerk on Twitter as well.


Yeah he is.


----------



## Searc

Anthony Vito said:


> Yeah - I interpreted it as calling them out to embarrass them on their own video for ignoring the rules so everyone that watches would really notice it.


I interpreted it as him being a *non dis-approved word*.


----------



## mattpeto

courtney1188 said:


> To add to your thoughts, I think the goal is to shoot for normal by the 50th anniversary next fall. We’re probably going to reschedule our trip for spring break 2022 in hopes of this. Not sure summer 2021 is quite far away enough.



We got November 2021 in our sights, but it's very fluid.

In terms of changes from the previous status quo, it is the ideal time for permanent changes. 

In the future, I could could Disney packaging touring plans.   This may include bundling FP experiences such as (SDMT, SM and an a lesser elective at MK for instance).  They could also charge a premium for mornings vs evenings, etc, or maybe hotel guests can choose those packages first.  They are going to need to differentiate and provide advantage to hotel guests.  I think this could potentially tie into the Genie service

They just need to be careful.  A huge chunk of Disney vacationers like the planning (the spreadsheets, the analysis work., custom touring plans, reviewing crowd calendars, timing FP and ADR).  A smaller chunk wants something more auto piloted (again Genie or even using a TP).


----------



## PixarBall

LSUmiss said:


> This is the kinda stuff that’s going to cause trouble. It is completely inappropriate for guests to call out other guests for anything. If you want to work there, perhaps see if you can apply online. But if you don’t work there, you should keep your mouth shut other than reporting it to the appropriate personnel.


If you saw someone with a weapon you would say something I’d hope. So if that’s a rule and I’m following the rule like everyone else...I might not tell them myself but I’d alert a CM about them.


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> We got November 2021 in our sights, but it's very fluid.
> 
> In terms of changes from the previous status quo, it is the ideal time for permanent changes.
> 
> In the future, I could could Disney packaging touring plans.   This may include bundling FP experiences such as (SDMT, SM and an a lesser elective at MK.  They could also charge a premium for mornings vs evenings, etc, or maybe hotel guests can choose those packages first.  They are going to need to differentiate and provide advantage to hotel guests.  I think this could potentially tie into the Genie service
> 
> They just need to be careful.  A huge chunk of Disney vacationers like the planning (the spreadsheets, the analysis work., custom touring plans, reviewing crowd calendars, timing FP and ADR).  A smaller chunk wants something more auto piloted (again Genie or even using a TP).


Disney vacationers will just have to get used to change. I really hope FP+ disappears and it becomes like MaxPass. Make it free for resort guests and charge for guests off property.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

RWinNOLA said:


> Agree with your comment but also think it just greatly reduces the revenue generated from EPCOT.  During our stays, we visit EPCOT almost every night after spend the day at another park.  We have dinner there many nights and also walk have drinks as we walk around world showcase.
> 
> Under the reservation system, we will try to get one day there but definitely won’t do more than one day if we can’t hop.


I've been thinking about that since they first announced the park reservation system.  It almost makes sense to create an additional reservation slot to accommodate the dinner ADRs there. I guess they have to see how it plays out, but I can see where evenings (say after 5pm) could even allow for a no park reservation needed experience at EPCOT.


----------



## Dsny4fun

PixarBall said:


> If you saw someone with a weapon you would say something I’d hope. So if that’s a rule and I’m following the rule like everyone else...I might not tell them myself but I’d alert a CM about them.


If someone has a weapon in the middle of a Disney park...Disney has a lot more to worry about then people wearing masks !!  And if I saw someone with a weapon...NO...I wouldn't be saying something...I'd be too busy trying to get somewhere safe!


----------



## Lord Fantasius

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Guest on guest vigilante mask and social distancing enforcement is going to be quite the sight. I feel for the poor CMs who have to deal with the eventual escalation of some of those events. If there was ever a time to be extra kind to CMs, it is this summer. They will have a lot on their plates.


You can't even get a CM to enforce line-cutting, how do you expect them to handle this? Ask really, really, nicely instead of just really nicely?


----------



## SaintsManiac

PixarBall said:


> If you saw someone with a weapon you would say something I’d hope. So if that’s a rule and I’m following the rule like everyone else...I might not tell them myself but I’d alert a CM about them.



Umm no I don’t think I would confront anyone with a weapon.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268201971447717889


----------



## LSUmiss

PixarBall said:


> If you saw someone with a weapon you would say something I’d hope. So if that’s a rule and I’m following the rule like everyone else...I might not tell them myself but I’d alert a CM about them.


Absolutely not would I confront someone who has a weapon. I would remove myself from the danger & tell someone in authority which is what ppl should do regarding masks or any other violations they witness.


----------



## abnihon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268201971447717889


I haven’t been yet but I have a question - is the fake snow there all year?  I guess so since it’s June!  Confirms my plan to go for the first time in December 2021.  Will make it more festive I think!  Do they do anything special for Christmas?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

1 to 12 YC reservation has vanished from MDE. 12 to 18 July at YC remains (split stay) but I now have this...


----------



## jlwise

So are FP gone forever, temporarily, or will there be a new system? I loved knowing that we had short wait times for our favorite rides before going to the parks. It makes the days go better and was very easy to use IMO.


----------



## SaintsManiac

abnihon said:


> I haven’t been yet but I have a question - is the fake snow there all year?  I guess so since it’s June!  Confirms my plan to go for the first time in December 2021.  Will make it more festive I think!  Do they do anything special for Christmas?



Yes! Hogwarts Christmas show is amazing!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwise said:


> So are FP gone forever, temporarily, or will there be a new system? I loved knowing that we had short wait times for our favorite rides before going to the parks. It makes the days go better and was very easy to use IMO.



No one knows the ultimate fate of FP yet.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SaintsManiac said:


> No one knows the ultimate fate of FP yet.


----------



## focusondisney

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> If ADR goes to 60 days during normal times, I hope whatever version of FP exists won't begin at 60 days too. That would make quick scheduling of popular restaurants/rides a headache.



Right. Hopefully they’re using this downtime & new reservation system to make improvements to their website.  The closer reservations are to the arrival date, the more people will be booking for that date.  I mean, at 180 days out, lots of people haven’t even booked their trip yet. At 60 days, most people will be booked & ready to make ADRs.  So the website traffic will be up.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwise said:


> So are FP gone forever, temporarily, or will there be a new system? I loved knowing that we had short wait times for our favorite rides before going to the parks. It makes the days go better and was very easy to use IMO.


It's temporary.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 498818




?????


----------



## skeeter31

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 498818


It’s probably just an IT glitch. My MDE app removed all mentions of FP. Can’t even get to the screen to look at booking them


----------



## Cdn Jeff

SaintsManiac said:


> No one knows the ultimate fate of FP yet.



I know that the ability to make Fastpass reservations has completely disappeared in MDE app.  No reference to Fastpass anywhere.


----------



## Farro

I wonder how they will decide which NBA players get to stay in Gran Destino and which are in the rest of CSR. Think they will complain like we do about who got what?


----------



## casaya95

Farro said:


> I wonder how they will decide which NBA players get to stay in Gran Destino and which are in the rest of CSR. Think they will complain like we do about who got what?


Would hate to see the upgrade debates on NBAboards.com


----------



## chicagoshannon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 498818


did you click on it?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Just checked ( double checked) status of my 1 to 11 YC reservation with my US TA and she said that WDW are cancelling all reservations up to 11 July!


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I wonder how they will decide which NBA players get to stay in Gran Destino and which are in the rest of CSR. Think they will complain like we do about who got what?


Well from one rumor today, the NBA seeding of teams is going to reward higher ranked teams with getting to choose the resort they stay at. My guess (and this is not backed by anything official so please don’t take it as gospel) is there will be 3-4 resorts chosen for NBA and MLS and the teams will get to pick where they are staying from that pool of resorts.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chicagoshannon said:


> did you click on it?


Yes, on app and website.... then get error message screen.


----------



## Sandiz08

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just checked ( double checked) status of my 1 to 13 YC reservation with my US TA and she said that WDW are cancelling all reservations up to 11 July!


If true, finally some news we have been waiting for.


----------



## skeeter31

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just checked ( double checked) status of my 1 to 13 YC reservation with my US TA and she said that WDW are cancelling all reservations up to 11 July!


That’s unknown right now. Nothing official has been announced from Disney. So don’t take that info and run with it. Could just be an IT glitch right now and your reservation will show back up shortly.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sandiz08 said:


> If true, finally some news we have been waiting for.


Some news.... but not what I was waiting for!


----------



## Sandiz08

Yeah just waiting to know what is happening to my pre July 11 ressie.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

skeeter31 said:


> That’s unknown right now. Nothing official has been announced from Disney. So don’t take that info and run with it. Could just be an IT glitch right now and your reservation will show back up shortly.


I asked my US TA to check and I received this response...
‘Disney sent out a communication that they extended the resort closures and were planning to reopen the parks on 11th July at the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, and July 15th at EPCOT  and Hollywood Studios.  Yes, they are cancelling all reservations through to 11 July at this time.’


----------



## chicagoshannon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Yes, on app and website.... then get error message screen.


I'll stay tuned.  Our trip isnn't until September so not within the 60 days yet.


----------



## cakebaker

jlwise said:


> So are FP gone forever, temporarily, or will there be a new system? I loved knowing that we had short wait times for our favorite rides before going to the parks. It makes the days go better and was very easy to use IMO.



There has been nothing announced that would give us any indication that these changes are anything but temporary. Any chatter about that is just hyped up speculation.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sandiz08 said:


> Yeah just waiting to know what is happening to my pre July 11 ressie.


Is it still showing in MDE?


----------



## Sandiz08

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Is it still showing in MDE?


Yes my CBR is still there.


----------



## 4Spen

Sandiz08 said:


> Yes my CBR is still there.


My BC is still there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lord Fantasius said:


> You can't even get a CM to enforce line-cutting, how do you expect them to handle this? Ask really, really, nicely instead of just really nicely?


Unknown but I believe we learned from the Attraction CM’s union call that there’s a new position now for line monitoring for social distancing so that’s why it’s expected there *might* be some order brought to the lines.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I asked my US TA to check and I received this response...
> ‘Disney sent out a communication that they extended the resort closures and were planning to reopen the parks on 11th July at the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, and July 15th at EPCOT  and Hollywood Studios.  Yes, they are cancelling all reservations through to 11 July at this time.’


This doesn't surprise me...for some reason I never considered that non-dvc would be open before the parks.

Edit: this might be one of the bombshells of the week..


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> That’s unknown right now. Nothing official has been announced from Disney. So don’t take that info and run with it. Could just be an IT glitch right now and your reservation will show back up shortly.


The TA leaks have been the only reliable rumor source lately... (No, normal TAs haven’t been told this yet.)


----------



## Marthasor

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I asked my US TA to check and I received this response...
> ‘Disney sent out a communication that they extended the resort closures and were planning to reopen the parks on 11th July at the Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom, and July 15th at EPCOT  and Hollywood Studios.  Yes, they are cancelling all reservations through to 11 July at this time.’



I still feel like there are unknowns regarding this.  Select DVC resorts and Ft. W are opening June 22 to DVC members and guests with reservations, so I'm assuming all reservations from June 22 at those resorts are good to go (assuming - Disney has reserved the right to cancel anything and everything).  Although we have seen announcements on parks opening, other than that June 22 DVC/Ft. W opening date, there have been no announcements regarding resorts from WDW.  I feel like, just because parks are opening on July 11, it gives us no info on further resort opening dates.


----------



## azdisneylover

DanSG said:


> Well said!



I agree! You wrote down everything I wanted to say but couldn't find the words to do it.  I sometimes use a lot of "pepper" so to speak when I am upset.


----------



## JPM4

Marthasor said:


> I still feel like there are unknowns regarding this.  Select DVC resorts and Ft. W are opening June 22 to DVC members and guests with reservations, so I'm assuming all reservations from June 22 at those resorts are good to go (assuming - Disney has reserved the right to cancel anything and everything).  Although we have seen announcements on parks opening, other than that June 22 DVC/Ft. W opening date, there have been no announcements regarding resorts from WDW.  I feel like, just because parks are opening on July 11, it gives us no info on further resort opening dates.


I am strongly considering renting points to be on property for opening week because like you said it’s the only thing we know right now


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The only shocking thing about cancelling up to July 11th IMO is doing it all at once, if that’s what is meant by that communication.

Haven’t we mostly assumed if the non DVC/FW open its going to be with the parks?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DGsAtBLT said:


> The only shocking thing about cancelling up to July 11th IMO is doing it all at once, if that’s what is meant by that communications.
> 
> Haven’t we mostly assumed if the non DVC/FW open its going to be with the parks?


Yes, you are probably (and rationally ) right. I don’t know why I was hoping otherwise. I thought maybe APH preview days and move to an open resort.
The TA has rechecked in her system and my 1 to 11 July is not there but the second part of the split starting on 12 July is still ‘active’.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> The only shocking thing about cancelling up to July 11th IMO is doing it all at once, if that’s what is meant by that communications.
> 
> Haven’t we mostly assumed if the non DVC/FW open its going to be with the parks?


Yes


----------



## Noah_t

Jrb1979 said:


> Disney vacationers will just have to get used to change. I really hope FP+ disappears and it becomes like MaxPass. Make it free for resort guests and charge for guests off property.


Maxpass is only 20 per day.  Especially at the more expensive resorts they need to give onsite guests more perceived value IMO.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I am not ready to talk about FP+ with rose coloured glasses like we do FP-. This is weird. Do we hold onto old screenshots like we do (okay, maybe not all of you are this strange) old paper FP?


----------



## Runnsally

Noah_t said:


> Maxpass is only 20 per day.  Especially at the more expensive resorts they need to give onsite guests more perceived value IMO.


Make it $50/day and free to resort guests. Boom...you’re done.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Runnsally said:


> Make it $50/day and free to resort guests. Boom...you’re done.


I vote to keep it free for everyone.  Go back to the old way where everyone is equal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> I vote to keep it free for everyone.  Go back to the old way where everyone is equal.



The oldest way everyone was very blatantly not equal.


----------



## atricks

I just got back from Universal day 1 went pretty well all things considered.   Some problems to work out with the virtual queues (when they worked, they worked EXCEPTIONALLY well).  And the temp check in the garage didn't handle the morning rush well.   (Although I got in early enough/8:30 to avoid the mess I heard about later from others).   Also reservations for  the sit down restaurants there are all but required now.  Reduced capacity/new procedures make walk ups impractical.  (But being able to chill inside without a mask is SO worth it).   The Rest Areas they had set up worked pretty well too.   I definitely saw a few Disney management folk walking around there today.

The *WERE* enforcing the mask thing inside the parks VERY strictly, and saw multiple folks get called out on it.   I do have a longer account in the Universal forum.  And if you entered a ride/restaurant they gave you hand sanitizer right there.


----------



## BrianR

DGsAtBLT said:


> The oldest way everyone was very blatantly not equal.


Yeah the only way the original system was helpful was to train for Black Friday Doorbusters at your nearest retail destination.


----------



## WatchandLearn33

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Just checked ( double checked) status of my 1 to 11 YC reservation with my US TA and she said that WDW are cancelling all reservations up to 11 July!


We don’t even get to modify?!?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> The oldest way everyone was very blatantly not equal.



Yep not going to work for me now. I’m not getting there that early and running with the bulls.


----------



## Bjn10

So about how much longer after the NBA deal is done will we find out about guest placement in the rooms that are needed for the teams


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep not going to work for me now. I’m not getting there that early and running with the bulls.


I don't think that's the plan, is it?


----------



## Bjn10

And in my opinion there is no way disney cancels guest to accommodate the NBA could you imagine on CNN “Disney kicks our family’s for high paid athletes”


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't think that's the plan, is it?



Nope


----------



## chad_1138

Just checked our July 5-17 stay at POP.  It doesn't show up on the main MDE screen, but if you go to the menu, it showed up under "my plans".  It also shows up under "my plans" on the web version.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

chad_1138 said:


> Just checked our July 5-17 stay at POP.  It doesn't show up on the main MDE screen, but if you go to the menu, it showed up under "my plans".  It also shows up under "my plans" on the web version.


Mine has definitely vanished and TA has re confirmed that it has been cancelled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BrianR said:


> Yeah the only way the original system was helpful was to train for Black Friday Doorbusters at your nearest retail destination.



I meant A to E tickets lol. More money more rides!


----------



## cakebaker

Bjn10 said:


> And in my opinion there is no way disney cancels guest to accommodate the NBA could you imagine on CNN “Disney kicks our family’s for high paid athletes”


 They absolutely will. Not to worry, we’ll get some fun videos of them in the parks with their families. Disney has different priorities now.


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> They absolutely will. Not to worry, we’ll get some fun videos of them in the parks with their families. Disney has different priorities now.


They may move people....will not cancel them. Come on!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Question:

Since things change so quickly regarding the virus. Lets say that Universal does really well with all of this. Crowds get bigger, more capacity is let in, water parks doing well, pools etc, things seem to be doing pretty well. Does Disney rethink their current strategy?

The only reason I ask is because Disney is basing their opening for how the situation is today and has been the last few months, when it could be very different come Mid July, considering now is completely different than a month ago.. in a positive, good way.

Heres hoping things go very well for Universal. I for one am routing for them to succeed during the next few weeks.


----------



## andyman8

Just want to put this out there for those with DVC reservations from 6/22 to July: prepare for a different experience.

I recently had to travel for work and stayed at a Florida resort-style hotel for a night: no dining was available available except a grab and go that closed at 2pm, reservations were required for fitness center and pools, and hotel was mostly unoccupied so there was very limited staff.

Now, Disney won’t be as limited as that, but this gives you an idea where much of the Florida hotel industry is right now. If you think you’re going to be enjoying the feature pool and all your favorite restaurants on June 22, you’ll likely be disappointed. Dining will be limited, pools will be limited, and amenities will be very limited, at least initially. While tourism may pick up a bit within the next two weeks, the Disney resort experience is still going to be very different, so prepare for that.


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> They may move people....will not cancel them. Come on!



I actually mis read it to mean move them but it’s still a possibility.
They will if they can’t get the number of reservations where they need them. Likely? I don’t think so. Would they? Absolutely. They’re hoping they don’t have to.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> I think over time ( 6 weeks or so) the mask requirement will become voluntary. I think park hopping is going to be changed drastically and will not be back until parks are at least up to 80% available capacity


Park hopping will be back when they eliminate staggered opening and closing times.  Both will happen before the parks are at 80% capacity.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Park hopping will be back when they eliminate staggered opening and closing times.  Both will happen before the parks are at 80% capacity.


 I think after the NBA is done and the first rush of super die hards have come and gone, Disney is going to be looking at some abysmal attendance. I don’t think they need to hit any kind of capacity numbers to allow park hopping. I think they’ll eventually be begging people to come. An awful lot of people love FP+, and park hopping -  mostly out of state on site guests- their money maker guests. They’re not going anywhere on a permanent basis. They have to give them a reason to return and they will. 

I can wait....


----------



## DisneyLover83

andyman8 said:


> Just want to put this out there for those with DVC reservations from 6/22 to July: prepare for a different experience.
> 
> I recently had to travel for work and stayed at a Florida resort-style hotel for a night: no dining was available available except a grab and go that closed at 2pm, reservations were required for fitness center and pools, and hotel was mostly unoccupied so there was very limited staff.
> 
> Now, Disney won’t be as limited as that, but this gives you an idea where much of the Florida hotel industry is right now. If you think you’re going to be enjoying the feature pool and all your favorite restaurants on June 22, you’ll likely be disappointed. Dining will be limited, pools will be limited, and amenities will be very limited, at least initially. While tourism may pick up a bit within the next two weeks, the Disney resort experience is still going to be very different, so prepare for that.


We went to FL last week as well, but at a resort at the beach and it was polar opposite. I didn't see a single restaurant closed, the two pools at our hotel were open, the gym was open. The only change was housekeeping would not enter the room and the buffet usually offered at breakfast was now plated.

It was like a different world coming from TN. We did not even have to wear a mask at the Zoo in FL! We did not see many masks at all over the entire trip...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI, Panda's take on today at Universal


----------



## andyman8

DisneyLover83 said:


> We went to FL last week as well, but at a resort at the beach and it was polar opposite. I didn't see a single restaurant closed, the two pools at our hotel were open, the gym was open. The only change was housekeeping would not enter the room and the buffet usually offered at breakfast was now plated.
> 
> It was like a different world coming from TN. We did not even have to wear a mask at the Zoo in FL! We did not see many masks at all over the entire trip...


Yeah but the dynamics are different; you’re comparing apples to oranges in a way. When the beaches weren’t open, it is likely any still-operating resorts were not operating restaurants, retail, and certain amenities. The beach is the tourism driver. Likewise, the theme parks are the tourism driver in Central Florida and at Disney. Without them, demand is low, so therefore, amenities will be limited to reduce cost. As I said, once the parks come back, I wouldn’t be surprised to see many other restaurants and amenities back online. Based on my annecdotal experience and the latest tourism numbers coming out of Florida, I’d say most hotels are still operating under what could be considered reduced operations. That will likely be the case at Disney in 6/22. Just a warning to all.


----------



## atricks

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI, Panda's take on today at Universal



Disagree strongly with that one, a lot didn't match what I saw.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lord Fantasius said:


> You can't even get a CM to enforce line-cutting, how do you expect them to handle this? Ask really, really, nicely instead of just really nicely?


It sounds like they'll be asked to go to one of the mask break stations until they're ready to put it back on.


----------



## gatechfan99

cakebaker said:


> I think after the NBA is done and the first rush of super die hards have come and gone, Disney is going to be looking at some abysmal attendance. I don’t think they need to hit any kind of capacity numbers to allow park hopping. I think they’ll eventually be begging people to come. An awful lot of people love FP+, and park hopping -  mostly out of state on site guests- their money maker guests. They’re not going anywhere on a permanent basis. They have to give them a reason to return and they will.
> 
> I can wait....


I think it's hard to predict. We did a day trip to a zoo in the Florida Panhandle today. We go every year, we pulled up today and it was way more packed than I have ever seen it, at least on a weekday in the summer. I suspect there's so many other things that people use for entertainment (movies, trampoline parks, etc) that are closed, that there is going to be a high demand for those things that are open as long as there's a disparity.

Interestingly, other than the workers in the gift shop and snack bar wearing masks, it was like nothing had ever changed. Didn't see a single guest wearing a mask. They have a train ride that goes around the zoo. It was packed to the gills, every row taken with no instructions to social distance. Just had to laugh thinking about all these discussions here and how people still won't feel safe at Disney. Those people would've never even made it out of the parking lot at that zoo today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

atricks said:


> Disagree strongly with that one, a lot didn't match what I saw.



I've seen takes both ways - seemed to depend a bit on when you arrived and what area you were in - some areas seemed more problematic than others

Panda is generally rather positive about things so I don't think he would share what he did if he didn't feel strongly about it


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my review from Universal today. I have the live stream to prove it too  I have seen people didn't have a good experience, but here's mine. If you have any questions tag me on the universal thread and don't ask on this one to not clog this with ot posts
https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-will-reopen-june-5th.3802366/page-19#post-61965091


----------



## Arguetafamily

andyman8 said:


> Yeah but the dynamics are different; you’re comparing apples to oranges in a way. When the beaches weren’t open, it is likely any still-operating resorts were not operating restaurants, retail, and certain amenities. The beach is the tourism driver. Likewise, the theme parks are the tourism driver in Central Florida and at Disney. Without them, demand is low, so therefore, amenities will be limited to reduce cost. As I said, once the parks come back, I wouldn’t be surprised to see many other restaurants and amenities back online. Based on my annecdotal experience and the latest tourism numbers coming out of Florida, I’d say most hotels are still operating under what could be considered reduced operations. That will likely be the case at Disney in 6/22. Just a warning to all.



I prefer to go with an open mind and be grateful I can visit Disney during these times. It will definitely be a vacation we will always remember!


----------



## andyman8

Arguetafamily said:


> I prefer to go with an open mind and be grateful I can visit Disney during these times. It will definitely be a vacation we will always remember!


That’s great that you want to keep an open mind! I’m just putting this out there so folks manage their expectations, given the arguing we’ve already seen about amenities like SAB.


----------



## DisneyLover83

gatechfan99 said:


> I think it's hard to predict. We did a day trip to a zoo in the Florida Panhandle today. We go every year, we pulled up today and it was way more packed than I have ever seen it, at least on a weekday in the summer. I suspect there's so many other things that people use for entertainment (movies, trampoline parks, etc) that are closed, that there is going to be a high demand for those things that are open as long as there's a disparity.
> 
> Interestingly, other than the workers in the gift shop and snack bar wearing masks, it was like nothing had ever changed. Didn't see a single guest wearing a mask. They have a train ride that goes around the zoo. It was packed to the gills, every row taken with no instructions to social distance. Just had to laugh thinking about all these discussions here and how people still won't feel safe at Disney. Those people would've never even made it out of the parking lot at that zoo today.



We were at the same zoo last week.... it felt so very "normal".... we personally enjoyed it.


----------



## Princess Merida

Someone posted about this in another thread
Edited with clearer photo


----------



## Arguetafamily

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498856
> Someone posted about this in another thread



What does it say? Can't see on my phone


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> That’s great that you want to keep an open mind! I’m just putting this out there so folks manage their expectations, given the arguing we’ve already seen about amenities like SAB.


Rumors...we've seen about amenities like SAB


----------



## Princess Merida

Arguetafamily said:


> What does it say? Can't see on my phone


Try it now I fixed the bad picture


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> Rumors...we've seen about amenities like SAB


 Yes, just the mere rumor that it may not open has people up in arms. Imagine if it really isn’t open.


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> Rumors...we've seen about amenities like SAB


Okay? It may reopen; it may not.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Some bloggers were saying some people were passing out at the universal parks. I’d assume from masks so that’s sad. Hopefully as Disney gets closer to opening, the take off face mask areas will be large


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> Okay? It may reopen; it may not.


No facts about anything yet.  Correct?  So it is all speculation and rumors.  SAB could very well be open and I happen to think it will be.  Dues are high for BC and the common reason or answer is SAB.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Princess Merida said:


> Try it now I fixed the bad picture



Awesome! Thank you, makes me so happy!!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498857
> Someone posted about this in another thread
> Edited with clearer photo


Am I missing Boardwalk on the housekeeping recall list?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498857
> Someone posted about this in another thread
> Edited with clearer photo



So there are restaurants inside both Contemporary and Jambo house that should be opening. Goes against the NBA bubble taking over those two, IMO.

As we all (mostly all?) suspected, looks like they’re opening a QS and a non buffet TS along with each DVC and FW.

ETA oops no TS at FW and SSR. Does Saratoga even have one?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

A2DisneyMom said:


> Am I missing Boardwalk on the housekeeping recall list?


We can't see it, but it's in the list of restaurants.


----------



## Jroceagles

A2DisneyMom said:


> Am I missing Boardwalk on the housekeeping recall list?


Yes its not there


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> No facts about anything yet.  Correct?  So it is all speculation and rumors.  SAB could very well be open and I happen to think it will be.  Dues are high for BC and the common reason or answer is SAB.


This is a News and _Rumors_ board. If you prefer to not talk about rumors, there are other boards on this forum for that. We’ve heard from a few credible sources (many of whom I can vouch for) and it would be consistent with the reduced amenities we’ve seen across the hospitality industry. Does that mean it’s for sure going to happen? No, but that’s the risk you assume when you enter a News and Rumors board. I’m grateful those folks (myself included) share that information here first. I don’t find it productive to harp on people for sharing rumors and whatever info they have available. You don’t have to make any final decisions before an official announcement, but I find it helpful to have those considerations in mind when making any plans.

Also, a number of very credible DVC posters have also said that the dues don’t necessarily guarantee access to SAB. You could say the same thing about Riviera and the Skyliner, but don’t count on that operating on 6/22.


----------



## Pickle Rick

The restaurant in the Riviera is a character dining in the morning, signature for dinner.

Wonder if they will still have breakfast, but without characters initially.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> So there are restaurants inside both Contemporary and Jambo house that should be opening. Goes against the NBA bubble taking over those two, IMO.
> 
> As we all (mostly all?) suspected, looks like they’re opening a QS and a non buffet TS along with each DVC and FW.
> 
> ETA oops no TS at FW and SSR. Does Saratoga even have one?


Yes, SSR has Turf Club. Surprising it’s not on the list, given its close association with the LBV course, which has been operating this whole time.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

andyman8 said:


> This is a News and _Rumors_ board. If you prefer to not talk about rumors, there are other boards on this forum for that. We’ve heard from a few credible sources (many of whom I can vouch for) and it would be consistent with the reduced amenities we’ve seen across the hospitality industry. Does that mean it’s for sure going to happen? No, but that’s the risk you assume when you enter a News and Rumors board. I’m grateful those folks (myself included) share that information here first. I don’t find it productive to harp on people for sharing rumors and whatever info they have available. You don’t have to make any final decisions before an official announcement, but I find it helpful to have those considerations in mind when making any plans.
> 
> Also, a number of very credible DVC posters have also said that the dues don’t necessarily guarantee access to SAB. You could say the same thing about Riviera and the Skyliner, but don’t count on that operating on 6/22.


I personally only saw your post as harping...
It isn't against the rules to verify if something is rumor or fact.


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> No facts about anything yet.  Correct?  So it is all speculation and rumors.  SAB could very well be open and I happen to think it will be.  Dues are high for BC and the common reason or answer is SAB.


 Do DVC owners contribute to maintenance on SAB? I thought I had read they don’t, but I know very little about the intricacies of DVC. I just stay at them as a cash guest.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> This is a News and _Rumors_ board. If you prefer to not talk about rumors, there are other boards on this forum for that. We’ve heard from a few credible sources (many of whom I can vouch for) and it would be consistent with the reduced amenities we’ve seen across the hospitality industry. Does that mean it’s for sure going to happen? No, but that’s the risk you assume when you enter a News and Rumors board. I’m grateful those folks (myself included) share that information here first. I don’t find it productive to harp on people for sharing rumors and whatever info they have available. You don’t have to make any final decisions before an official announcement, but I find it helpful to have those considerations in mind when making any plans.
> 
> Also, a number of very credible DVC posters have also said that the dues don’t necessarily guarantee access to SAB. You could say the same thing about Riviera and the Skyliner, but don’t count on that operating on 6/22.



We’ve had many newcomers to this subforum since the closure of the parks.


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I personally only saw your post as harping...


Then we’ll agree to disagree. We’re all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> The restaurant in the Riviera is a character dining in the morning, signature for dinner.
> 
> Wonder if they will still have breakfast, but without characters initially.



Says breakfast on that chart (so does Trattoria at BW) but who knows how accurate the chart is.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

cakebaker said:


> Do DVC owners contribute to maintenance on SAB? I thought I had read they don’t, but I know very little about the intricacies of DVC. I just stay at them as a cash guest.


Yes, and the amount contributed is based on hotel occupancy percentage.  Therefore, if SAB is open while the main Yacht/Beach are not, BCV will be paying 100% of the cost during that time.  For that reason, I hope it doesn’t open until the main resorts open!!


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> We’ve had many newcomers to this subforum since the closure of the parks.


Absolutely! And it’s wonderful; it wasn’t that long ago that Pete was promoting this sub forum on the podcast, trying to get more people to give it a chance. But I’ve seen a lot of dismissiveness in the last few days towards long-established posters (not talking about me here) who are just trying to share whatever information they’ve had to share. I’ve bitten my tongue and tried to not get involved for the most part, but I think everyone and everyone’s contributions should be welcome here. What you do with that contribution is your decision, but any sort of dismissiveness isn’t really helpful.


----------



## Marthasor

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Yes, you are probably (and rationally ) right. I don’t know why I was hoping otherwise. I thought maybe APH preview days and move to an open resort.
> The TA has rechecked in her system and my 1 to 11 July is not there but the second part of the split starting on 12 July is still ‘active’.



That's a really good point.  I would hope that AP holders would be able to keep their reservations that surround the AP preview days.  I'm sorry your reservation was affected.



Pickle Rick said:


> The restaurant in the Riviera is a character dining in the morning, signature for dinner.
> 
> Wonder if they will still have breakfast, but without characters initially.



It would appear so.  I see it's on the list but they've already announced no character meals.  It's still really a lovely restaurant even without the characters so would be a nice place to have breakfast!


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Absolutely! And it’s wonderful; it wasn’t that long ago that Pete was promoting this sub forum on the podcast, trying to get more people to give it a chance. But I’ve seen a lot of dismissiveness in the last few days towards long-established posters (not talking about me here) who are just trying to share whatever information they’ve had to share. I’ve bitten my tongue and tried to not get involved for the most part, but I think everyone and everyone’s contributions should be welcome here. What you do with that contribution is your decision, but any sort of dismissiveness isn’t really helpful.



I definitely agree 100%!


----------



## fbb

LSUmiss said:


> That was my thought. I don’t want to bring DS to a place where ppl are shouting profanities at each other or worse.


Don’t take him to the place in your avatar 
I confess I may have said that word once or twice at that venue.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Marthasor said:


> That's a really good point.  I would hope that AP holders would be able to keep their reservations that surround the AP preview days.  I'm sorry your reservation was affected.
> 
> 
> 
> It would appear so.  I see it's on the list but they've already announced no character meals.  It's still really a lovely restaurant even without the characters so would be a nice place to have breakfast!



It's like Tusker House in AK.  IMO, it's a plenty good of enough restaurant to work without characters for the time being.


----------



## closetmickey

nkosiek said:


> Has anyone heard/seen what the plan is for split-stays? Will Disney still move bags for you or not?


Good question. I think we may see the end of that very helpful and appreciated perk.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, and the amount contributed is based on hotel occupancy percentage.  Therefore, if SAB is open while the main Yacht/Beach are not, BCV will be paying 100% of the cost during that time.  For that reason, I hope it doesn’t open until the main resorts open!!


But wouldn't the 3 months of dues that were already paid while it was shut down cover the 3 weeks of running the pool?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Absolutely! And it’s wonderful; it wasn’t that long ago that Pete was promoting this sub forum on the podcast, trying to get more people to give it a chance. But I’ve seen a lot of dismissiveness in the last few days towards long-established posters (not talking about me here) who are just trying to share whatever information they’ve had to share. I’ve bitten my tongue and tried to not get involved for the most part, but I think everyone and everyone’s contributions should be welcome here. What you do with that contribution is your decision, but any sort of dismissiveness isn’t really helpful.



I think a lot of people don’t realize that @rteetz made the really helpful thread and they jump in here instead of reading through the entire thing (it is long at times) and freak out when they see certain things being discussed because they don’t realize it’s speculation from pages back.

So a reminder, check there first to see if you missed anything (it’s pinned). Then come here for the fun. Or “fun”, whatever your perspective is lol.


----------



## DebbieB

cakebaker said:


> Do DVC owners contribute to maintenance on SAB? I thought I had read they don’t, but I know very little about the intricacies of DVC. I just stay at them as a cash guest.



It is part of what’s included in DVC.


----------



## Llama mama

Housekeeping got recalled according to the earlier post for Yacht and Beach! That’s a good sign


----------



## casaya95

fbb said:


> Don’t take him to the place in your avatar
> I confess I may have said that word once or twice at that venue.


As someone who attends LSU, hearing it only once or twice would me a minor miracle.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Llama mama said:


> Housekeeping got recalled according to the earlier post for Yacht and Beach! That’s a good sign



I think it’s just all the ones with DVC, no?


----------



## LSUmiss

fbb said:


> Don’t take him to the place in your avatar
> I confess I may have said that word once or twice at that venue.


Oh I’ve said worse in there lol! But not on Main Street! He won’t go to Tiger Stadium until he’s much older or maybe during a cupcake game that shouldn’t require much profanity.


----------



## LSUmiss

casaya95 said:


> As someone who attends LSU, hearing it only once or twice would me a minor miracle.


Geaux Tigers!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pickle Rick said:


> It's like Tusker House in AK.  IMO, it's a plenty good of enough restaurant to work without characters for the time being.



Would they discount prices at all, do you think?  I like Tusker House quite a bit but still feel like part of what we are paying for is the characters


----------



## LSUmiss

Pickle Rick said:


> It's like Tusker House in AK.  IMO, it's a plenty good of enough restaurant to work without characters for the time being.


But it’s still buffet which is also an issue I’m sure.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Pickle Rick said:


> It's like Tusker House in AK.  IMO, it's a plenty good of enough restaurant to work without characters for the time being.


My two cents, they will not be opening buffets due to sanitary reasons, so I would bet no Tusker House. Topolino tho could still be serving breakfast


----------



## WonderlandisReality

DGsAtBLT said:


> So a reminder, check there first to see if you missed anything (it’s pinned). Then come here for the fun. Or “fun”, whatever your perspective is lol.



I come here to burn off caffeine and give my anxiety disorder something to do since I can’t effectively plan my Disney trip which is my usual fun.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Disdreamprincess said:


> My two cents, they will not be opening buffets due to sanitary reasons, so I would bet no Tusker House. Topolino tho could still be serving breakfast



Don't see why they couldn't just have cooks serve the food to the guests.  But I guess we'll find out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would they discount prices at all, do you think?  I like Tusker House quite a bit but still feel like part of what we are paying for is the characters



My 100% no inside info guess is we see buffet locations open eventually without the buffet service (or characters) at a “discounted” price. I think they either go limited options a la carte ordering, or family style, with the lower range AYCTE meal pricing. So not a discount in everybody’s opinion, but something like Chef Mickeys getting a price drop to put it more in the $35-40 a person range.


----------



## Pickle Rick

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would they discount prices at all, do you think?  I like Tusker House quite a bit but still feel like part of what we are paying for is the characters



I have no idea.  To me Tusker House is very similar to Boma, but with characters.  I agree that the characters does add to the experience, but the food in the restaurant is good enough that I believe people would go even without them.  Similar to Boma.


----------



## yulilin3

For CM comments on the Local737 post you can visit their FB page here https://www.facebook.com/OrlandoWorkers/


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

chicagoshannon said:


> But wouldn't the 3 months of dues that were already paid while it was shut down cover the 3 weeks of running the pool?


It’s reconciled at the end of the year.  For example, with the temp closure, I would anticipate a general cost savings since the resort was closed and an increase in costs with the new covid measures going forward. A one month increase of paying 100% of SAB would definitely add to the bottom line come next January and definitely wipe away any potential savings from the general resort closure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pickle Rick said:


> Don't see why they couldn't just have cooks serve the food to the guests.  But I guess we'll find out.



I think the bigger issue is lines forming to get food and having to distance people, not contact with the utensils. I would think that’s secondary.

They could (and should anyways) install hand washing stations at buffets.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would they discount prices at all, do you think?  I like Tusker House quite a bit but still feel like part of what we are paying for is the characters


Initially, character-less “Character Dining” locations at HKDL and SDL Hotels offered reduced prices but also with reduced menus. My guess is you could see something similar for breakfasts at Topolino and Trattoria. Also worth noting is the exception of the Wave’s buffet (says a la carte only), so that seemingly confirms no buffets at first (consistent with Disney’s task force presentation).


----------



## Marthasor

closetmickey said:


> Good question. I think we may see the end of that very helpful and appreciated perk.



Yes, I think you may be right.  If the rumor is true that we will now have to retrieve our own luggage prior to boarding DME, I would think they would also make us transfer our own luggage for a split stay.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498857
> Someone posted about this in another thread
> Edited with clearer photo


No lounges, interesting.

edit: sanaa and Wave lounges listed. I was more focused on Trader Sam’s, Enchanted Rose, Gurgling Suitcase, etc.


----------



## Pickle Rick

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the bigger issue is lines forming to get food and having to distance people, not contact with the utensils. I would think that’s secondary.
> 
> They could (and should anyways) install hand washing stations at buffets.



Maybe table by table since it will be limited capacity any way?

I dunno, just some thoughts.


----------



## Llama mama

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it’s just all the ones with DVC, no?


This is what was posted


----------



## jenjersnap

Since both Trattoria al Forno and Toppolino’s were a la carte character breakfasts (and you could always order a la carte at TaF if you ate away from the characters outside or in the back room), they seem well-poised to serve regular breakfast. Can‘t wait to try Toppolino’s with or without characters! 



DGsAtBLT said:


> Says breakfast on that chart (so does Trattoria at BW) but who knows how accurate the chart is.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

My daughter and I were at Universal from 8:00am until 3:00pm today and I thought things went very well for the first day. There are definitely a few kinks that need to be ironed out but most issues could be pretty easily fixed. We had a blast and were able to do a lot. I also felt pretty safe. 

I think one of the biggest issues for Universal and for Disney once they open is going to be dining. There just isn't enough room for everyone in the restaurants with the extra space between diners. We just grabbed pretzels and cauldron cakes because the restaurant lines were so long. I think some sort of reservation system is going to have to be the way to go, maybe even for quick service too.

I was surprised by how little the masks affected the experience. Everyone didn't look anonymous and expressionless, it wasn't too difficult to communicate, and it was still fairly easy to read each other's facial expressions. We still chatted with other guests in line from our six feet of distance through our masks. Luckily it wasn't too hot today, but I think that by utilizing the break areas (which we didn't need today) I could get through a park day in July without much more difficulty than usual (although I usually try to avoid the parks in summer, mask or no mask). 

I was pleasantly surprised to find that while everything was so different, it was still so much the same.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Llama mama said:


> This is what was posted



I know.

The resorts all have DVC components (or are Fort Wilderness). It’s the stuff opening first. I don’t think we can really read into them being called back more than that at this point.


----------



## princesscinderella

andyman8 said:


> Just want to put this out there for those with DVC reservations from 6/22 to July: prepare for a different experience.
> 
> I recently had to travel for work and stayed at a Florida resort-style hotel for a night: no dining was available available except a grab and go that closed at 2pm, reservations were required for fitness center and pools, and hotel was mostly unoccupied so there was very limited staff.
> 
> Now, Disney won’t be as limited as that, but this gives you an idea where much of the Florida hotel industry is right now. If you think you’re going to be enjoying the feature pool and all your favorite restaurants on June 22, you’ll likely be disappointed. Dining will be limited, pools will be limited, and amenities will be very limited, at least initially. While tourism may pick up a bit within the next two weeks, the Disney resort experience is still going to be very different, so prepare for that.


 I will be staying dvc for the July 4th weekend and I agree that I think it will definitely be different.  We will be planning to eat in our one bedroom for two meals a day most likely.  I did get reservations for Ragland road for the 4th, it’s our favorite because we eat gluten free and their fish and chips batter is incredible.  We will miss our stop for gluten free beignets at FQ.  We may visit UO.  I’m looking forward to just being on property and relaxing in the jacuzzi tub in our one bedroom.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I have to laugh that it’s basically a QS and TS per resort with a couple exceptions, but Poly has QS, TS, and Pineapple Lanai for a dole whip fix lol.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know.
> 
> The resorts all have DVC components (or are Fort Wilderness). It’s the stuff opening first. I don’t think we can really read into them being called back more than that at this point.


right.  THey're being recalled for the 14th so just about a week before opening.  We might not know what other hotels are opening until end of June.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

yulilin3 said:


> For CM comments on the Local737 post you can visit their FB page here https://www.facebook.com/OrlandoWorkers/


And yay, Boardwalk is on Housekeeping list now


----------



## andyman8

princesscinderella said:


> I will be staying dvc for the July 4th weekend and I agree that I think it will definitely be different.  We will be planning to eat in our one bedroom for two meals a day most likely.  I did get reservations for Ragland road for the 4th, it’s our favorite because we eat gluten free and their fish and chips batter is incredible.  We will miss our stop for gluten free beignets at FQ.  We may visit UO.  I’m looking forward to just being on property and relaxing in the jacuzzi tub in our one bedroom.


That sounds lovely! Here’s hoping they do something a little special for the 4th (people forget the resorts all usually do something small but fun!). And hey, you may get lucky and catch a park preview on Sunday or Monday if you’re sticking around!


----------



## cakebaker

DebbieB said:


> It is part of what’s included in DVC.


Right, I knew pool maintenance was a part of fees, I just didn’t know if owners contributed to SAB or just responsible for the quiet pool. Thanks! I can see why owners wouldn’t want it open until both resorts were open!


----------



## Llama mama

Do you think they will continue the room service menu ?


----------



## andyman8

Llama mama said:


> Do you think they will continue the room service menu ?


Correct me if I’m wrong but most of the DVC resorts don’t actually offer room service?


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but most of the DVC resorts don’t actually offer room service?


Sorry I saw Yacht and Beach on the recalled Housekeeping list. Those do have room service.


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but most of the DVC resorts don’t actually offer room service?


I've gotten room service at both Poly and Boardwalk vacation club sides.  I don't know about the DVC that aren't attached to the hotel rooms though.


----------



## disneyfan150

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pineapple Lanai for a dole whip fix lol.


Thank Goodness! We need to keep our priorities straight.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneyfan150 said:


> Thank Goodness! We need to keep our priorities straight.



Being at the Poly with half (less than half?) as many people as normal, with easy access to Tonga Toast, dole whip, and the pool sounds pretty good to me right now!


----------



## indylaw99

aroundtheriverbend said:


> And yay, Boardwalk is on Housekeeping list now


Thanks for this update! I was worrying a bit because we have a July BWV reservation! I couldn't figure out why in the world it wouldn't be included. Must have just been a typo.


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> I've gotten room service at both Poly and Boardwalk vacation club sides.  I don't know about the DVC that aren't attached to the hotel rooms though.


I’ve looked it up and it appears BLT, VGF, PV, BCV, AKV, CCV, and BRV offer it, while SSR, OKW, and RR don’t.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marthasor said:


> Yes, I think you may be right.  If the rumor is true that we will now have to retrieve our own luggage prior to boarding DME, I would think they would also make us transfer our own luggage for a split stay.



I posted earlier today that I had to update our DME reservation for 8/15 arrival and the email said that they would not be sending luggage tags. I thought it was odd.


----------



## kelly7adria

WonderlandisReality said:


> I posted earlier today that I had to update our DME reservation for 8/15 arrival and the email said that they would not be sending luggage tags. I thought it was odd.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Being at the Poly with half (less than half?) as many people as normal, with easy access to Tonga Toast, dole whip, and the pool sounds pretty good to me right now!


But what about Trader Sam’s??


----------



## andyman8

kelly7adria said:


> But what about Trader Sam’s??


My *guess* is that it wasn’t included in this round of callbacks, because it is a bar and until today, we didn’t know when those would be allowed to reopen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> My 100% no inside info guess is we see buffet locations open eventually without the buffet service (or characters) at a “discounted” price. I think they either go limited options a la carte ordering, or family style, with the lower range AYCTE meal pricing. So not a discount in everybody’s opinion, but something like Chef Mickeys getting a price drop to put it more in the $35-40 a person range.



Makes sens - so like a different/new experience at that location at a lower price, not a discount on the regular experience


----------



## Spaceguy55

Maybe with the DDP gone for awhile we can hope the overall food will be a better value since everybody will be paying out of pocket..


----------



## A2DisneyMom

kelly7adria said:


> But what about Trader Sam’s??


Excellent point.  What bars are on that list?  This is essential information for a COVID Disney trip.  If I’m going to enforce my kids’ wearing their masks in the parks, mama is going to need a drink in the evening!


----------



## planecrazy63

A2DisneyMom said:


> Excellent point.  What bars are on that list?  This is essential information for a COVID Disney trip.  If I’m going to enforce my kids’ wearing their masks in the parks, mama is going to need a drink in the evening!


Since they weren’t allowed until phase 2 I’m sure Disney didn’t want to “assume”. Hoping they get added before 7/15


----------



## hereforthechurros

A2DisneyMom said:


> Excellent point.  What bars are on that list?  This is essential information for a COVID Disney trip.  If I’m going to enforce my kids’ wearing their masks in the parks, mama is going to need a drink in the evening!


With parks closing early we’re going to see many more people heading back to the resorts to hang out. Wonder how they’ll handle that as far as resort resources.


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> Do DVC owners contribute to maintenance on SAB? I thought I had read they don’t, but I know very little about the intricacies of DVC. I just stay at them as a cash guest.


Yes we do


----------



## Jroceagles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I personally only saw your post as harping...
> It isn't against the rules to verify if something is rumor or fact.


Was trying to confirm it was rumor.  I am not privy to who has inside info.  Sorry I started a rant.


----------



## dislee1164

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498857
> Someone posted about this in another thread
> Edited with clearer photo



No Trader Sam’s  I know a social distancing nightmare, but not even the outside patio?! I would pay a cover fee to hang out in there!


----------



## shoegal9

dislee1164 said:


> No Trader Sam’s  I know a social distancing nightmare, but not even the outside patio?! I would pay a cover fee to hang out in there!



I live for Trader Sams. But unfortunately, it probably seats like 17 people at 50% capacity.  I just can’t see it happening anytime soon. In the meantime, I’ll be crying tears into the Nautilus on my bookshelf.


----------



## Violetspider

andyman8 said:


> I’ve looked it up and it appears BLT, VGF, PV, BCV, AKV, CCV, and BRV offer it, while SSR, OKW, and RR don’t.


We've ordered pizza for the kids on the DVC side of BLT a few times. So yes, room service is available.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

hereforthechurros said:


> With parks closing early we’re going to see many more people heading back to the resorts to hang out. Wonder how they’ll handle that as far as resort resources.


I said the same thing a few pages back.  Resorts will be packed in the evenings qnd with restaurants, bars and pools having limited capacity, people may be relegated tkmo sitting in their room!


----------



## jenjersnap

Taylor'sMom said:


> I said the same thinv a few pages back.  Resorts will be packed in the evenings qnd with restaurants, bars and pools having limited capacity, people may be relegated tk sitting in their room!



Hoping they bring back the outdoor movie...easy to social distance there.


----------



## Melodious

Taylor'sMom said:


> I said the same thinv a few pages back.  Resorts will be packed in the evenings qnd with restaurants, bars and pools having limited capacity, people may be relegated tk sitting in their room!



I"m just not sure this will be the case with the staggered times.  Yes, people who were at AK or MK for that day will be at the resorts  for dinner, but EP and DHS seem to be closing late enough that most people would have dinner there.  And the same for breakfasts.  People going early to a park will eat breakfast at the QS early and those going to EP may be in the pool in the morning.


----------



## AmberMV

This thread grows like 40 pages a day..am I gathering that we are speculating that people who have reservations at non DVC resorts before parks open mid July will not be moved (as we speculated the other day) but instead outright cancelled?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shoegal9 said:


> I live for Trader Sams. But unfortunately, it probably seats like 17 people at 50% capacity.  I just can’t see it happening anytime soon. In the meantime, I’ll be crying tears into the Nautilus on my bookshelf.



I would think they could do the outside patio though.  That is open air and easier to space people

Inside is going to be tough though


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Melodious said:


> I"m just not sure this will be the case with the staggered times.  Yes, people who were at AK or MK for that day will be at the resorts  for dinner, but EP and DHS seem to be closing late enough that most people would have dinner there.  And the same for breakfasts.  People going early to a park will eat breakfast at the QS early and those going to EP may be in the pool in the morning.


I hear you... but I believe the latest resort closing is at 9pm, right?  And they start closing at 6, so from 6pm onward, the reaorts will get busier and busier.  Even a 9pm closing is early for many on vacation, that would otherwise be out enjoying Disney until 11pm or later.
Some will go to Disney Springs, but I do speculate resorts will be busy in the evenings... ESPECIALLY if the resorts are filled to near capacity.
As I said in my original post on this, if my family is able to go, we will have an optimistic outlook and make the trip wonderful for ourselves.  Just sharing an observation some may not have considered.  I'm curious as to how this all plays out when the sun goes down.


----------



## Raggou

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think they could do the outside patio though.  That is open air and easier to space people
> 
> Inside is going to be tough though



Does trader Sams normally do reservations?


----------



## EveDallas

jlwhitney said:


> I have been reading in many Universal groups you can be refuse to wear a mask and they take you over and give you a band and then you are seated in your own ride vehicle and such. Very interesting seeing its only day 1 of AP previews.


I'm in a lot of Universal groups and haven't seen this at all. Link please?


----------



## Melodious

Taylor'sMom said:


> I hear you... but I believe the latest resort closing is at 9pm, right?  And they start closing at 6, so from 6pm onward, the reaorts will get busier and busier.  Even a 9pm closing is early for many on vacation, that would otherwise be out enjoying Disney until 11pm or later.
> Some will go to Disney Springs, but I do speculate resorts will be busy in the evenings... ESPECIALLY if the resorts are filled to near capacity.
> As I said in my original post on this, if my family is able to go, we will have an optimistic outlook and make the trip wonderful for ourselves.  Just sharing an observation some may not have considered.  I'm curious as to how this all plays out when the sun goes down.



I guess we go during slow times of the year where the parks often close at 9 or 10.  Even before the time of limited capacity, we could find a table at most resort bars after the parks so I still have hope.  The bars may have limited capacity but the resorts will also.  I suppose it will depend on how many places end up being open (we're not going until Sept), but if the pools are open, the pool bars may be also.


----------



## MKEMSE

disneyfan150 said:


> Thank Goodness! We need to keep our priorities straight.



I am surprised that Ohana dinner isn't on there as it is family-style.


----------



## vinotinto

Princess Merida said:


> View attachment 498857
> Someone posted about this in another thread
> Edited with clearer photo


Wow, thank you for the pic.

As previously speculated, no buffets, no Signature restaurants and no self-standing bars.

I do hope that the extra QS and outdoor bars open up beyond 1 TS and 1 QS per resort. Thinking about the Oasis and Volcano pool bars at Poly and the outdoor patio at Trader Sam’s. If it’s just Kona and Captain Cook’s that’s very little seating if it’s capped at 50% capacity.


----------



## AmberMV

vinotinto said:


> Wow, thank you for the pic.
> 
> As previously speculated, no buffets, no Signature restaurants and no self-standing bars.
> 
> I do hope that the extra QS and outdoor bars open up. Thinking about the Oasis and Volcano pool bars at Poly and the outdoor patio at Trader Sam’s. If it’s just Kona and Captain Cook’s that’s very little seating if it’s capped at 50% capacity.


FL Governor announced that FL will be in Phase 2 Monday so capacities and additional venues are allowed to open and/or increase capacity


----------



## jenjersnap

No, it is first come, first served. They do maintain a list after you check in. 



Raggou said:


> Does trader Sams normally do reservations?


----------



## Jiminy76

The list of restaurants on the call back is encouraging. I thought we may have seen more restaurants not opening in the beginning. Looks like the buffet are not opening which is no surprise. Did notice O'hana is not on the list and was a bit surprised.


----------



## Brianstl

vinotinto said:


> Wow, thank you for the pic.
> 
> As previously speculated, no buffets, no Signature restaurants and no self-standing bars.
> 
> I do hope that the extra QS and outdoor bars open up. Thinking about the Oasis and Volcano pool bars at Poly and the outdoor patio at Trader Sam’s. If it’s just Kona and Captain Cook’s that’s very little seating if it’s capped at 50% capacity.



I wouldn’t read too much into this just yet.  These are the employees coming back for the DVC reopening. Probably need to wait a few weeks until they call back staff for the resorts reopening.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> This is a News and _Rumors_ board. If you prefer to not talk about rumors, there are other boards on this forum for that. We’ve heard from a few credible sources (many of whom I can vouch for) and it would be consistent with the reduced amenities we’ve seen across the hospitality industry. Does that mean it’s for sure going to happen? No, but that’s the risk you assume when you enter a News and Rumors board. I’m grateful those folks (myself included) share that information here first. I don’t find it productive to harp on people for sharing rumors and whatever info they have available. You don’t have to make any final decisions before an official announcement, but I find it helpful to have those considerations in mind when making any plans.
> 
> Also, a number of very credible DVC posters have also said that the dues don’t necessarily guarantee access to SAB. You could say the same thing about Riviera and the Skyliner, but don’t count on that operating on 6/22.



Correct about dues and with shared resorts it is based on occupancy levels, from what I understand   With only DVC, would Disney cough up their share to run SAB with no guests in their hotels? No one will know until June 22nd.


----------



## rteetz

https://t.co/Kz2T1badjs?amp=1


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> Does trader Sams normally do reservations?


No, they don’t.  It’s first come, first served normally.


----------



## cakebaker

Violetspider said:


> We've ordered pizza for the kids on the DVC side of BLT a few times. So yes, room service is available.


We ordered pizza at OKW. I only remember because it was burned and they had to bring us another one.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> But wouldn't the 3 months of dues that were already paid while it was shut down cover the 3 weeks of running the pool?



I doubt it..but I am thinking it is not up to DVC alone...and from what I heard they are trying to open Things on a phased level.  Again, 19 days!


----------



## jenjersnap

Agreed, this is a reassuring initial start (much better than “cold sandwiches” and “food trucks” speculated earlier, lol). Hopefully, ‘Ohana opens in next wave with more resorts/more capacity. 



Jiminy76 said:


> The list of restaurants on the call back is encouraging. I thought we may have seen more restaurants not opening in the beginning. Looks like the buffet are not opening which is no surprise. Did notice O'hana is not on the list and was a bit surprised.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/Kz2T1badjs?amp=1


All still in the works but having outdoor options like Geyser Point or Tiki Terrace seems like a no brainer if they have enough staff to cover those additional spaces. If people are going to be spending more times at the resorts only to find the dining areas are overly crowded, it’s going to defeat the other safety measures they have in place.

Not a complaint, it is what it is, but hard to see the full picture yet.


----------



## skeeter31

MKEMSE said:


> I am surprised that Ohana dinner isn't on there as it is family-style.


I’d think Ohana would be among the last restaurants to reopen. Food being carried from table to table on the skewers would be a no no. As would the annoying singing guy and the broom coconut races. They could eventually change the meats to being prepared on a plate for you. But it will remove some of the ambiance of the skewers.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

skeeter31 said:


> the annoying singing guy


BUT I LOVE HIM!


----------



## MickeyEars

‘Ohana just has to open. It’s one of our favorites!!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jiminy76 said:


> The list of restaurants on the call back is encouraging. I thought we may have seen more restaurants not opening in the beginning. Looks like the buffet are not opening which is no surprise. Did notice O'hana is not on the list and was a bit surprised.


I was not surprised in that the meats are taken table to table too much like a buffet even though different


----------



## MickeyEars

Maybe they can plate the meats. I’m not giving up hope just yet!!


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyEars said:


> Maybe they can plate the meats. I’m not giving up hope just yet!!


I think it’s also just that most signature restaurants won’t be opening right away. Kona will be the TS at Poly for the foreseeable future. 
Don’t get me wrong, ohana is one of our favs too, but I completely understand why it can’t open right now.


----------



## Marthasor

andyman8 said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but most of the DVC resorts don’t actually offer room service?





chicagoshannon said:


> I've gotten room service at both Poly and Boardwalk vacation club sides.  I don't know about the DVC that aren't attached to the hotel rooms though.





andyman8 said:


> I’ve looked it up and it appears BLT, VGF, PV, BCV, AKV, CCV, and BRV offer it, while SSR, OKW, and RR don’t.



When we stayed at RIV in December, you could order from the QS and have it delivered to your room.  We didn't try it because we were there shortly after it opened, they were still working out the kinks and I was afraid it would take too long.  I think this would be a nice option to continue given the current circumstances and if they would have enough staff to be able to deliver the food.  We thought the food at the QS was really good!


----------



## Pksmom03

MKEMSE said:


> I am surprised that Ohana dinner isn't on there as it is family-style.


I noticed that too as it was our first night of vacation reservation. Hope by September it will open.


----------



## Llama mama

Sorry but what one deluxe resort is not opening? Most are attached in some way or form to a DVC .
Is there a stand alone non DVC deluxe?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Llama mama said:


> Sorry but what one deluxe resort is not opening? Most are attached in some way or form to a DVC .
> Is there a stand alone non DVC deluxe?



Yacht?


----------



## Llama mama

Arguetafamily said:


> Yacht?


Being attached to Beach Club and sharing all amenities. I am not sure ? Is there any stand alone deluxe?


----------



## kverdon

Ohana could follow a model like the Twilight Feast. It is rather odd that Beach/Yacht Club looks to have only Beaches and Cream as a TS option.


----------



## jenjersnap

‘Ohana isn’t considered a signature but they only promised DVC one TS per resort and Kona is arguably less problematic (I don’t actually agree, Kona feels kinda crowded and basically in the lobby...always fun to try enjoying your breakfast inches from someone’s rear as they lean on the fence separating the restaurant. ). 



skeeter31 said:


> I think it’s also just that most signature restaurants won’t be opening right away. Kona will be the TS at Poly for the foreseeable future.
> Don’t get me wrong, ohana is one of our favs too, but I completely understand why it can’t open right now.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Ohana can just bring me a plate of everything and I'll be good. You can take away the server cutting for a few months.


----------



## Marthasor

Arguetafamily said:


> Yacht?



My money's on YC.  When you look at the list of restaurants opening, YC Marketplace and Ale & Compass aren't on there and, I would think, it would be very difficult to feed everyone at BCV/BC and YC with only BC Marketplace and Beaches and Cream open.  And, if you don't open YC, maybe you don't open SAB . . . ?  I don't know - just a guess.


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> When we stayed at RIV in December, you could order from the QS and have it delivered to your room.  We didn't try it because we were there shortly after it opened, they were still working out the kinks and I was afraid it would take too long.  I think this would be a nice option to continue given the current circumstances and if they would have enough staff to be able to deliver the food.  We thought the food at the QS was really good!


That's a great idea! It seems sort of strange to me that a hotel like Riviera wouldn't have it. And PP quickly became one of my favorite resort QS restaurants, so that sounds great!


----------



## NoTime42

andyman8 said:


> I’ve looked it up and it appears BLT, VGF, PV, BCV, AKV, CCV, and BRV offer it, while SSR, OKW, and RR don’t.


In the past, I think SSR just had pizza delivery from POR
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/in-room-dining/But with SSR’s “outside” entrance to rooms, it was easy to get pizza delivery from outside Disney (like  Giordano’s) vs other deluxe that needed a lobby drop off.


----------



## wdwoutsider

hereforthechurros said:


> With parks closing early we’re going to see many more people heading back to the resorts to hang out. Wonder how they’ll handle that as far as resort resources.



Not being negative here, but i don't think Disney is even close to being able to tackle issues like that.  They have so much to figure out just with parks and transportation and virtual ques and mobile ordering.   The changes needed are just so massive and totally different Disney experience.   They only have so many resources and Covid requirements are demanding so much more for everything.


----------



## Leigh L

MKEMSE said:


> I am surprised that Ohana dinner isn't on there as it is family-style.


I was too for this reason and it's a non-character dinner.
It'll be interesting to see the progression of how WDW plans to reopen different restaurants, and at what pace.


----------



## Sara W

I'm not surprised about O'hana. If they are only doing 1 TS restaurant per hotel, I'd rather have one where I can choose a different meal each time I go (assuming I'm utilizing my resort's specific restaurants for the duration of my stay)


----------



## skeeter31

Sara W said:


> I'm not surprised about O'hana. If they are only doing 1 TS restaurant per hotel, I'd rather have one where I can choose a different meal each time I go (assuming I'm utilizing my resort's specific restaurants for the duration of my stay)


Not to mention the fact that the experience at Ohana would be vastly decreased from what people are used to, so there would be the complaining aspect they don’t want to deal with. Easier to open a restaurant like Kona and have it be as close to normal as possible. If they opened Ohana and people didn’t have the singing and the games and the open grill in the middle of the floor (which is probably another big reason its staying closed as they’d need o put plexiglass around it to protect from droplets) they’d be dealing with upset people.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

When we go in August - we'll just make sure we bring a bottle or two or three of wine and enjoy the balcony of our hotel room.  

Yes the parks are closing earlier than most would like but maybe its nice to take a step back from a go-go-go vacation and relax some?  

Boardwalk has full room service on the DVC side.  We've used it many times on race vacations or longer trips.  Menu is rather large as well but I'm sure it will be smaller like most menus nowadays.


----------



## BrianR

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention the fact that the experience at Ohana would be vastly decreased from what people are used to, so there would be the complaining aspect they don’t want to deal with. Easier to open a restaurant like Kona and have it be as close to normal as possible. If they opened Ohana and people didn’t have the singing and the games and the open grill in the middle of the floor (which is probably another big reason its staying closed as they’d need o put plexiglass around it to protect from droplets) they’d be dealing with upset people.


Would it though?  Family style would still work since it's within the party, you just have to cut out the "presentation on the skewer" and instead put it family style in the same type of bowl as the wings / pot stickers / etc.  They would still come by and ask if you want any more of anything and just bring it back on a plate.  Breakfast with characters would be a different experience, but the actual food service portion is easily done.  I would argue that any "buffet" style could ultimately end up family style like Ohana has been doing for forever.


----------



## atricks

1GoldenSun said:


> My daughter and I were at Universal from 8:00am until 3:00pm today and I thought things went very well for the first day. There are definitely a few kinks that need to be ironed out but most issues could be pretty easily fixed. We had a blast and were able to do a lot. I also felt pretty safe.
> 
> I think one of the biggest issues for Universal and for Disney once they open is going to be dining. There just isn't enough room for everyone in the restaurants with the extra space between diners. We just grabbed pretzels and cauldron cakes because the restaurant lines were so long. I think some sort of reservation system is going to have to be the way to go, maybe even for quick service too.
> 
> I was surprised by how little the masks affected the experience. Everyone didn't look anonymous and expressionless, it wasn't too difficult to communicate, and it was still fairly easy to read each other's facial expressions. We still chatted with other guests in line from our six feet of distance through our masks. Luckily it wasn't too hot today, but I think that by utilizing the break areas (which we didn't need today) I could get through a park day in July without much more difficulty than usual (although I usually try to avoid the parks in summer, mask or no mask).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find that while everything was so different, it was still so much the same.



Yes, I think the in-park food situation is going to be one of the biggest problems at Disney too (probably even worse) judging by what was going on yesterday at Universal.   People tend to get really angry if they are hungry and can't eat. Reservations are near require, where they were optional before at Universal, but you could only get those at the 4 in park sit down table service restaurants.   At Disney the reservations are even more difficult to get normally, so this will be one thing to follow closely.   Quick Service is going to need reservations too, the reduced capacity just isn't there for the normal food rush times.


----------



## Remy is Up

people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR B. Dont go. it IS that simple.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

BrianR said:


> Would it though?  Family style would still work since it's within the party, you just have to cut out the "presentation on the skewer" and instead put it family style in the same type of bowl as the wings / pot stickers / etc.  They would still come by and ask if you want any more of anything and just bring it back on a plate.  Breakfast with characters would be a different experience, but the actual food service portion is easily done.  I would argue that any "buffet" style could ultimately end up family style like Ohana has been doing for forever.



Since Ohana an AYCTE experience, people stay a loooong time, and there’s often backups at check in because of it. 

Kona with the menu is a much more efficient option, even with menu service. People love to hang at Ohana dinner tables for hours.


----------



## Tess

From the recall list, I was surprised that BWV did not have a housekeeping recall?  Odd. . .that is a rather large DVC.  I did see Boardwalk was listed on the Blog Mickey list.


----------



## yulilin3

Just a word of caution and I feel like ever since things starting reopening I've been doing this a lot.
If you are coming to Universal now or Disney in July SET REAL EXPECTATIONS
The masks are bothersome, you think you can handle them? then honestly wear them all day in your house, go outside for a walk around the block...
Queues for attractions will be long. It won't matter what type of capacity they impose. Universal was empty yesterday, compared to a typical day but because of ride capacity they were only loading less than half of the vehicles
Queues for food will be long: same thing, the restaurants will operate with some sort of capacity, if you want to eat inside anywhere it'll be long, yesterday I waited an hour for food at Leaky Cauldron, once seated I could see why, 2 tables on my left and 2 tables on my right were left unoccupied.
Disney will reopen with more lenient capacity if things keep moving forward but still they will have some sort of capacity. Places Pinnochios Village Haus or Satuli Canteen or Captain Cooks, with smaller indoor seating will be the most affected. There just isn't space outside most venues to put more tables and chairs, be prepared to grab your food and eat on the curb
Goes without saying but be kind to the TM and CM, this is all new to them as well, no matter how much training you get it will not be enough for when you have real guests at the parks. The TM at Universal yesterday were doing a fantastic job in this new situation. 
I'm not saying this can't be done and still enjoyed but just check your expectations.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Tess said:


> From the recall list, I was surprised that BWV did not have a housekeeping recall?  Odd. . .that is a rather large DVC.



it was updated on the Facebook page to be included after the first screenshot got posted.


----------



## Remy is Up

yulilin3 said:


> Just a word of caution and I feel like ever since things starting reopening I've been doing this a lot.
> If you are coming to Universal now or Disney in July SET REAL EXPECTATIONS
> The masks are bothersome, you think you can handle them? then honestly wear them all day in your house, go outside for a walk around the block...
> Queues for attractions will be long. It won't matter what type of capacity they impose. Universal was empty yesterday, compared to a typical day but because of ride capacity they were only loading less than half of the vehicles
> Queues for food will be long: same thing, the restaurants will operate with some sort of capacity, if you want to eat inside anywhere it'll be long, yesterday I waited an hour for food at Leaky Cauldron, once seated I could see why, 2 tables on my left and 2 tables on my right were left unoccupied.
> Disney will reopen with more lenient capacity if things keep moving forward but still they will have some sort of capacity. Places Pinnochios Village Haus or Satuli Canteen or Captain Cooks, with smaller indoor seating will be the most affected. There just isn't space outside most venues to put more tables and chairs, be prepared to grab your food and eat on the curb
> Goes without saying but be kind to the TM and CM, this is all new to them as well, no matter how much training you get it will not be enough for when you have real guests at the parks. The TM at Universal yesterday were doing a fantastic job in this new situation.
> I'm not saying this can't be done and still enjoyed but just check your expectations.


I have a relative who is the GM at Mythos at universal. Be kind to servers and patient with the restaurants at the parks and resorts. they are also in a new world that is not easy to navigate.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I would assume the recall list was specifically for the 3 weeks that only DVC will be open.  I'm sure when the parks reopen there will be a lot more things open.


----------



## Jiminy76

Betty Rohrer said:


> I was not surprised in that the meats are taken table to table too much like a buffet even though different


I would think it would be very easy to turn this into a standard dining option and they bring the table their own plate(s) of food instead.  Not much different than all the other restaurants who have a waiter bring individual meals to the table. I can see them delaying at first as they did have Kona  as a table service which would not require as much changes to make it operational. Hopefully it can come back online sooner rather than later.


----------



## Remy is Up

chicagoshannon said:


> I would assume the recall list was specifically for the 3 weeks that only DVC will be open.  I'm sure when the parks reopen there will be a lot more things open.


It will be very limited initially. At least at opening and for the first 4-6 weeks as they adjust capacity limits and use the new 30 day rolling reservation window to see what they need.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jiminy76 said:


> I would think it would be very easy to turn this into a standard dining option and they bring the table their own plate(s) of food instead.  Not much different than all the other restaurants who have a waiter bring individual meals to the table. I can see them delaying at first as they did have Kona  as a table service which would not require as much changes to make it operational. Hopefully it can come back online sooner rather than later.


Expect later for many restaurants. It is not as "simple" as it seems


----------



## BrianR

Remy is Up said:


> Expect later for many restaurants. It is not as "simple" as it seems


Going back to the Ohana thing, I would think the experience table side is easy to adapt, but the big risk is the cook staff in front of that big grill.  If they're wearing a N95 or any mask even, how does the open flame grilling / smoke affect the efficacy of it, and at what point is it a possible fire hazard on the worker's face?


----------



## Remy is Up

BrianR said:


> Going back to the Ohana thing, I would think the experience table side is easy to adapt, but the big risk is the cook staff in front of that big grill.  If they're wearing a N95 or any mask even, how does the open flame grilling / smoke affect the efficacy of it, and at what point is it a possible fire hazard on the worker's face?


There are a LOT of key points at each dining location that they have to deal with and figure out how to accomodate. From capacity to interaction to preparing the food. People can say, well just do this or that. It isnt always that easy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Remy is Up said:


> people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
> Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR B. Dont go. it IS that simple.


Oh for heavens sake!!

*People who jerks aren’t gonna care about  lectures from internet strangers on being nice & patient people*. They aren’t gonna research ahead on their trips to know stuff has changed. They are going to act like the same entitled jerks they’ve always acted like. And they will act like that this summer and they will be worse because everything about 2020 is worse.

How about we chat about some rumors or news instead of swapping echo chamber morality lectures back and forth?


----------



## Remy is Up

gottalovepluto said:


> Oh for heavens sake!!
> 
> *People who jerks aren’t gonna care about  lectures from internet strangers on being nice & patient people*. They aren’t gonna research ahead on their trips to know stuff has changed. They are going to act like the same entitled jerks they’ve always acted like. And they will act like that this summer and they will be worse because everything about 2020 is worse.
> 
> How about we chat about some rumors or news instead of swapping echo chamber morality lectures back and forth?


Sometimes there has to be a voice of reason. I suggest if you dont like the so called "morality" lessons, you dont read them nor respond to them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Llama mama said:


> Sorry but what one deluxe resort is not opening? Most are attached in some way or form to a DVC .
> Is there a stand alone non DVC deluxe?


Fwiw no deluxe resorts are scheduled to open. Some of their amenities are opening for DVC guests.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Remy is Up said:


> Sometimes there has to be a voice of reason. I suggest if you dont like the so called "morality" lessons, you dont read them nor respond to them.


Or I respond to them as a voice of reason pointing out the pointlessness and hoping the conversation doesn’t go down a never ending rabbit trail. Like it now has


----------



## Remy is Up

gottalovepluto said:


> Fwiw no deluxe resorts are scheduled to open. Some of their amenities are opening for DVC guests.


At this time there is no agreed upon plan on which resorts will open. Deluxe or otherwise. That is still in the discussion phases with several plans being considered ( The NBA having some impact on the decisions as it will likely close down one resort , Coronado being the leading candidate at this time), hopefully to be resolved by the time they resolve the issues with the new system so they can finalize the plans they do have. All of it is moot until the new system for park reservations, dining reservations, resort reservations, and a new FP system are operational. As of yesterday it was still a disaster and failing consistently during tests.


----------



## Remy is Up

gottalovepluto said:


> Or I respond to them as a voice of reason pointing out the pointlessness and hoping the conversation doesn’t down a never ending rabbit trail. Like it now has


Your choice to do so.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Or I respond to them as a voice of reason pointing out the pointlessness and hoping the conversation doesn’t go down a never ending rabbit trail. Like it now has


You guys don’t listen to me half the time...


----------



## KrissyD715

Remy is Up said:


> Sometimes there has to be a voice of reason. I suggest if you dont like the so called "morality" lessons, you dont read them nor respond to them.


Agreed. I'll be honest. At this point I look for reasons just to go to Walmart. And I have to wear a mask there. My youngest child, who intellectually is beyond his years, does not have the emotional maturity to process the loss of friendship that he was just beginning to form at school. So I don't care how far away Mickey is, or how many things are different. Because everything is different. Different doesn't have to be terrible. It's all about looking for the bright spots. And any joy I can give him, I will gladly do. So move me from Pop, have me stay in a tent, I don't care. Disney is known for customer service. Our church has used their model in training for years. So I have no doubt that they will do their best. And so I'll do mine to bring a positive attitude and look for the magic.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> At this time there is no agreed upon plan on which resorts will open. Deluxe or otherwise. That is still in the discussion phases with several plans being considered ( The NBA having some impact on the decisions as it will likely close down one resort , Coronado being the leading candidate at this time), hopefully to be resolved by the time they resolve the issues with the new system so they can finalize the plans they do have. All of it is moot until the new system for park reservations, dining reservations, resort reservations, and a new FP system are operational. As of yesterday it was still a disaster and failing consistently during tests.


Remy...what will happen if they can't get this new system up and running by July?  Do they have backup plans?


----------



## jsand99

Remy is Up said:


> At this time there is no agreed upon plan on which resorts will open. Deluxe or otherwise. That is still in the discussion phases with several plans being considered ( The NBA having some impact on the decisions as it will likely close down one resort , Coronado being the leading candidate at this time), hopefully to be resolved by the time they resolve the issues with the new system so they can finalize the plans they do have. All of it is moot until the new system for park reservations, dining reservations, resort reservations, and a new FP system are operational. As of yesterday it was still a disaster and failing consistently during tests.


Do you know what resorts are in the running for MLS?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Remy is Up said:


> people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
> Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR B. Dont go. it IS that simple.


I agreed with everything you said until you made up your own stereotypes.. DVC owners may or may not be entitled. It is the same with AP. It is the same with anyone who paid for their vacation and feels "entitled" to... Their vacation.

I am super flexible, and can't wait to see Disney in whatever state it is in (if I can't get into the parks I will be upset, I will say that). I am DVC and AP. Stop your "displaced anger" as well, please.


----------



## Dsny4fun

KrissyD715 said:


> Agreed. I'll be honest. At this point I look for reasons just to go to Walmart. And I have to wear a mask there. My youngest child, who intellectually is beyond his years, does not have the emotional maturity to process the loss of friendship that he was just beginning to form at school. So I don't care how far away Mickey is, or how many things are different. Because everything is different. Different doesn't have to be terrible. It's all about looking for the bright spots. And any joy I can give him, I will gladly do. So move me from Pop, have me stay in a tent, I don't care. Disney is known for customer service. Our church has used their model in training for years. So I have no doubt that they will do their best. And so I'll do mine to bring a positive attitude and look for the magic.


Thank you for this reminder....Although I try to practice "the glass is half full"...I sometimes find myself so frustrated with all the changes coming from Disney.  Glad you reminded me to take a step back....enjoy what I can and let go off the things that may be gone in the future.  I'm sure I can still find some magic (I hope  )


----------



## Remy is Up

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I agreed with everything you said until you made up your own stereotypes.. DVC owners may or may not be entitled. It is the same with AP. It is the same with anyone who paid for their vacation and feels "entitled" to... Their vacation.
> 
> I am super flexible, and can't wait to see Disney in whatever state it is in (if I can't get into the parks I will be upset, I will say that). Stop your "displaced anger" as well, please.


Sorry. That's why I said some and most a a qualifiers. When you have a chance to see the chats and hear calls, you see the cross section of guests and the people who treat cast members the worst tend to be those groups 90%  of the time or more. If you aren't like that you are in the minority amongst those groups


----------



## Remy is Up

Dsny4fun said:


> Remy...what will happen if they can't get this new system up and running by July?  Do they have backup plans?


There is a plan and they can't wait until July. My understanding is they are in contact with a consultant group to assist with the issues. Hopefully they can help resolve it in the next few days


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Remy is Up said:


> Sorry. That's why I said some and most a a qualifiers. When you have a chance to see the chats and hear calls, you see the cross section of guests and the people who treat cast members the worst tend to be those groups 90%  of the time or more. If you aren't like that you are in the minority amongst those groups


Thanks   I get it..

NO ONE should treat CMs as anything other than pixie dust wielding fairies, imho.. they are downright magical.


----------



## Remy is Up

jsand99 said:


> Do you know what resorts are in the running for MLS?


This is interesting. Initially mls was going to stay at champions gate. But disney has offered on site and at this time I haven't heard anything about which resort or resorts. The only ",rumor" and not factual information i usually have. Is that port orleans riverside and fq were the resorts targeted for MLS.  But again thats rumor. Coronado for nba was more reliable information as far as I know.


----------



## Marthasor

Remy is Up said:


> people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. *If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose,* other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
> Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR *B. Dont go. it IS that simple.*



I think you bring up some interesting points (well, you always do!).  The phone and chat CMs have been put in an impossible situation at the moment and I feel for them (I would imagine TAs are in the same boat).  Certainly, Disney couldn't shut off all lines of communication between guests and the company, but when all you have on hand is what has already been announced and you can't give people answers regarding reservations that are coming up very, very soon - ugh, I do not envy them.  I know there have been a few communications sent out to various guests (it seems as some UK visitors received some communications) which lay out the info and then explicitly ask guests not to contact Disney at this time unless they are outright cancelling.  I don't think that would stop the calls and chats, but it does suggest that these CMs really can't help us with more detailed answers right now.  I'm not sure where I'm going with this - I just feel very badly for those CMs right now.  

The "Don't go. it IS that simple", I think is going to end up being not that simple for WDW if they have plans to increase capacity over time.  I don't know how you proceed with guest recovery in these circumstances.  There is so much confusion right now, there are no answers, there is a general timeline but no details, some TAs are sending e-mails about only DVC resorts opening, there are now rumors that all DVC and deluxe are opening, mods and values will be closed, prepare to be moved, prepare to be cancelled on, no Skyliner, there is no official word on DME, etc. etc.  It's ratcheting up frustration and anger and, when people simply don't go because of how they are feeling right now - when are they coming back?  I truly understand what Disney needs to do in the short term to try to get through this.  I'm just curious where this puts them 2 to 3 years down the road when, hopefully, we are past COVID-19.  Guest recovery, I think, needs to be part of the equation.


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> Sometimes there has to be a voice of reason. I suggest if you dont like the so called "morality" lessons, you dont read them nor respond to them.


I think the point is that you're preaching to the choir.  Either the people reading what you said are going to agree with it or it's not going to effect what they do.


----------



## Eric Smith

jsand99 said:


> Do you know what resorts are in the running for MLS?


Probably the Motel 6 and the Red Roof Inn


----------



## yulilin3

Remy is Up said:


> Sorry. That's why I said some and most a a qualifiers. When you have a chance to see the chats and hear calls, you see the cross section of guests and the people who treat cast members the worst tend to be those groups 90%  of the time or more. If you aren't like that you are in the minority amongst those groups


sad but true and only family and friends hear about it. I have so many stories from guests that are down right disgusting. During RotR opening months they had to give extra breaks to those CM to decompress after being yelled at so much
Speaking for myself I remind people of these things because you don't see that when almost all CM seem to be always happy and they are willing to help. Also you might come with the best of intentions and then something doesn't happen that you were probably expecting and you get frustrated and angry. At that point is when you need to take a step back and look at the bigger picture.
It happened to me yesterday at Universal, I was hot and starving, both things lead to a very cranky me. I went to mobile order thinking (I don't know why I was thinking this) that I would be able to skip the huge line at the qs and get my food faster. I didn't. I was soooo cranky but I breathed, made the 1 hour line, and when I was seated I saw how empty they were keeping the inside that it made sense
Unfortunately the lines of "I'm DVC/AP and I paid for this" "I should get this" "It's my rght as a DVC/AP" is thrown around a lot


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
> Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR B. Dont go. it IS that simple.


I don’t think I’m special, but I do expect to get the product/service I paid for (pre Covid).  I realize you don’t officially represent Disney. But that’s not most businesses model...”this is what we got. You don’t like it, don’t come”. Once they are trying to fill their parks again, it would behoove them to try to incentivize customers to come.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think I’m special, but I do expect to get the product/service I paid for (pre Covid).  I realize you don’t officially represent Disney. But that’s not most businesses model...”this is what we got. You don’t like it, don’t come”. Once they are trying to fill their parks again, it would behoove them to try to incentivize customers to come.


They'll only have to incentivize people to come once their park capacity exceeds the number of guests wanting to go to the parks.  I don't think that will be the case for quite a while.   Anyone who is going to Disney in the next few months needs to be prepared to accept the they won't be getting anywhere close to the full Disney experience.  Some people will be ok with that and some people will not.  Neither group is wrong.   If people aren't ok with what is being offered, they need to postpone their trips until the parks return to some kind of normalcy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think I’m special, but I do expect to get the product/service I paid for (pre Covid).  I realize you don’t officially represent Disney. But that’s not most businesses model...”this is what we got. You don’t like it, don’t come”. Once they are trying to fill their parks again, it would behoove them to try to incentivize customers to come.



but the world is just totally different than it was pre-Covid, and I don't think it is realistic to get the exact same experience/product/service now as before

I don think companies should try to position things as providing what they can and maybe overcompensate in some areas where they can to make up for areas where they can't - but it is going to be different for a while (possible quote different, possibly for a long while) expecting to get anything as it was pre-covid is just not going to happen


----------



## hereforthechurros

wdwoutsider said:


> Not being negative here, but i don't think Disney is even close to being able to tackle issues like that.  They have so much to figure out just with parks and transportation and virtual ques and mobile ordering.   The changes needed are just so massive and totally different Disney experience.   They only have so many resources and Covid requirements are demanding so much more for everything.


Utilitarian is the word for now, no getting around that. I wasn’t commenting on entertainment issues at resorts, but resources. How do you manage everyone using the same dining areas, outdoor spaces, pools without overcrowding. No doubt that’s being considered.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think I’m special, but I do expect to get the product/service I paid for (pre Covid).  I realize you don’t officially represent Disney. But that’s not most businesses model...”this is what we got. You don’t like it, don’t come”. Once they are trying to fill their parks again, it would behoove them to try to incentivize customers to come.


You won't get the same service as precovid though. Thats not possible from a responsibility standpoint. It just isn't. I've heard talk of numerous things I can't and won't post that people would be overjoyed about. I've also heard things most will hate. Disney is in a crappy position. They always have detractors but for the most part. They please their guests. Well. And now because of that standard people are upset they can't get that same level. The cms will still be friendly and bring magic. The management is doing all they can to still provide as much as possible while being responsible. Its going to be different and fisney isn't saying don't go. I'm saying if b it is going to bother you that much. For your sake and that of the cms. Wait till things are back to more normal. Next spring or after. You'll still see massive changes and have to adapt. But your experience won't be so muted as compared to what you have been getting.


----------



## KyCoKe16

princesscinderella said:


> I will be staying dvc for the July 4th weekend and I agree that I think it will definitely be different.  We will be planning to eat in our one bedroom for two meals a day most likely.  I did get reservations for Ragland road for the 4th, it’s our favorite because we eat gluten free and their fish and chips batter is incredible.  We will miss our stop for gluten free beignets at FQ.  We may visit UO.  I’m looking forward to just being on property and relaxing in the jacuzzi tub in our one bedroom.




How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


They added select Disney Springs restaurant reservations back into MDE.  You can also book Raglan Road on OpenTable, as well as a few other Disney Springs restaurants.

As long as you are within 60 days out of your hotel reservation, go for it.


----------



## Jroceagles

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


Open Table


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


RR is on Open Table.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.



if you go on open table you can get a reservation


----------



## tinkerhon

Dsny4fun said:


> Remy...what will happen if they can't get this new system up and running by July?  Do they have backup plans?



They could always change the social distancing floor markers to have arrows that point towards USO


----------



## JPM4

Marthasor said:


> I think you bring up some interesting points (well, you always do!).  The phone and chat CMs have been put in an impossible situation at the moment and I feel for them (I would imagine TAs are in the same boat).  Certainly, Disney couldn't shut off all lines of communication between guests and the company, but when all you have on hand is what has already been announced and you can't give people answers regarding reservations that are coming up very, very soon - ugh, I do not envy them.  I know there have been a few communications sent out to various guests (it seems as some UK visitors received some communications) which lay out the info and then explicitly ask guests not to contact Disney at this time unless they are outright cancelling.  I don't think that would stop the calls and chats, but it does suggest that these CMs really can't help us with more detailed answers right now.  I'm not sure where I'm going with this - I just feel very badly for those CMs right now.
> 
> The "Don't go. it IS that simple", I think is going to end up being not that simple for WDW if they have plans to increase capacity over time.  I don't know how you proceed with guest recovery in these circumstances.  There is so much confusion right now, there are no answers, there is a general timeline but no details, some TAs are sending e-mails about only DVC resorts opening, there are now rumors that all DVC and deluxe are opening, mods and values will be closed, prepare to be moved, prepare to be cancelled on, no Skyliner, there is no official word on DME, etc. etc.  It's ratcheting up frustration and anger and, when people simply don't go because of how they are feeling right now - when are they coming back?  I truly understand what Disney needs to do in the short term to try to get through this.  I'm just curious where this puts them 2 to 3 years down the road when, hopefully, we are past COVID-19.  Guest recovery, I think, needs to be part of the equation.


Im kind of with you here. We can get rent dvc and go down but no one knows if we’ll be able to get into a park if there’s DME pretty much anything. We have an AP and already paid for tickets so we should get in. But without having any info it’s tough to make a decision


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


Also, note that many of the restaurants on MDE & Open Table have reduced hours.  Places that were previously offering brunch service have discontinued that.  Raglan Road is only offering dinner, not brunch or lunch, until further notice.  They are open 4 p.m. daily.

Many restaurants have modified their menus too, so if you had your heart set on something, verify it's on their new menu.


----------



## JPM4

Remy is Up said:


> You won't get the same service as precovid though. Thats not possible from a responsibility standpoint. It just isn't. I've heard talk of numerous things I can't and won't post that people would be overjoyed about. I've also heard things most will hate. Disney is in a crappy position. They always have detractors but for the most part. They please their guests. Well. And now because of that standard people are upset they can't get that same level. The cms will still be friendly and bring magic. The management is doing all they can to still provide as much as possible while being responsible. Its going to be different and fisney isn't saying don't go. I'm saying if b it is going to bother you that much. For your sake and that of the cms. Wait till things are back to more normal. Next spring or after. You'll still see massive changes and have to adapt. But your experience won't be so muted as compared to what you have been getting.


Have you any info on renting dvc points and if that counts towards to being on site and being one of the first to reserve. As long as you have paid tickets of course.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jiminy76 said:


> I would think it would be very easy to turn this into a standard dining option and they bring the table their own plate(s) of food instead.  Not much different than all the other restaurants who have a waiter bring individual meals to the table. I can see them delaying at first as they did have Kona  as a table service which would not require as much changes to make it operational. Hopefully it can come back online sooner rather than later.


but how are guests going to receive Ohana with all the changes needed? it would be a very big change. I can see Disney uses the space for extra seating for Kona but not calling it Ohana


----------



## Eric Smith

Betty Rohrer said:


> but how are guests going to receive Ohana with all the changes needed? it would be a very big change. I can see Disney uses the space for extra seating for Kona but not calling it Ohana


If they added that bread pudding to the Kona menu, I would be fine with that change.


----------



## VeronicaZS

KyCoKe16 said:


> How did you get a dining reservation for RR? Can we still use the MDE app to make those? I ask because all of our dining was canceled for our June honeymoon trip, even the Disney Springs restaurants we had booked.  We will still be going to Disney Springs at least two nights of our now Universal honeymoon, so we would love to have reservations but we thought we may have to just walk up and wait since our existing reservations were canceled.


I also rebooked my Raglan Road reservation using Open Table. Many Disney Springs restaurants popped up on that site.


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately the lines of "I'm DVC/AP and I paid for this" "I should get this" "It's my rght as a DVC/AP" is thrown around a lot



Dis appointed to read this. But I know you would know more than I on this.

I usually find members the best to converse with. Seems like the guest "dragged" to that overpriced place have the most flare ups.

Then again we are in the established group long paid off, so it would seem weird to slam my fist down at the BWV and say "I'm paying $75 a night for this place".


----------



## skeeter31

JPM4 said:


> Have you any info on renting dvc points and if that counts towards to being on site and being one of the first to reserve. As long as you have paid tickets of course.


If you rent points, as far as Disney is concerned you’re DVC. They don’t know whether you rented them from someone or if you’re family of the owner using the points.


----------



## Remy is Up

JPM4 said:


> Im kind of with you here. We can get rent dvc and go down but no one knows if we’ll be able to get into a park if there’s DME pretty much anything. We have an AP and already paid for tickets so we should get in. But without having any info it’s tough to make a decision


Trust me. The cms on the phone and chat feel your pain. And until the infrastructure technology is sorted. Noone will know anything. I know what the varying proposals are. But until the system is working there is no way to d r code which is best


----------



## tinkerhon

Eric Smith said:


> If they added that bread pudding to the Kona menu, I would be fine with that change.


if they added ohana bread pudding to my mask I would have no problem wearing it !


----------



## Remy is Up

JPM4 said:


> Have you any info on renting dvc points and if that counts towards to being on site and being one of the first to reserve. As long as you have paid tickets of course.


As long as you have a current reservation and valid admission you should be ok


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> If they added that bread pudding to the Kona menu, I would be fine with that change.



I've gotten the 'Ohana bread pudding at Kona before - just asked my server


----------



## Randy Miller

Part of the “fun” for me this time is not knowing what will happen! This might be open, this night not...this May happen, this May not. We do have money to throw around, but we have always just made the best of whatever that we can! The past few few years have been crazy to plan and plan and plan as nauseum. This is new and different! Anything beats sitting at home in masks, lol, even going to Disney in masks! Just think of the stories we will have to tell someday! “I was at Disney during the pandemic, and here’s what we did....”. Not many people will agree, but Disney has always had great customer experience for us, this time should be no different   Who know what little surprises they may have in store? And you know what, if they don’t, that’s ok too!  I kind of like being told what to do instead of stressing for 6 months about it!


----------



## yulilin3

jade1 said:


> Dis appointed to read this. But I know you would know more than I on this.
> 
> I usually find members the best to converse with. Seems like the guest "dragged" to that overpriced place have the most flare ups.
> 
> Then again we are in the established group long paid off, so it would seem weird to slam my fist down at the BWV and say "I'm paying $75 a night for this place".


If for every upset/entitled/ugly guest that speaks up the CM had a nice/positive/understanding guest interaction this would be a non issue. But like we all know the negative people will scream louder than the positive people who will have a great time and leave happy without uttering a word of praise


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've gotten the 'Ohana bread pudding at Kona before - just asked my server


Thanks!  I"m so doing that next time.   That might make it so that we don't need to go back to Ohana.  It's such a hassle to get a reservation.


----------



## tlmadden73

Randy Miller said:


> Part of the “fun” for me this time is not knowing what will happen! This might be open, this night not...this May happen, this May not. We do have money to throw around, but we have always just made the best of whatever that we can! The past few few years have been crazy to plan and plan and plan as nauseum. This is new and different! Anything beats sitting at home in masks, lol, even going to Disney in masks! Just think of the stories we will have to tell someday! “I was at Disney during the pandemic, and here’s what we did....”. Not many people will agree, but Disney has always had great customer experience for us, this time should be no different   Who know what little surprises they may have in store? And you know what, if they don’t, that’s ok too!  I kind of like being told what to do instead of stressing for 6 months about it!


If anything positive comes out of this mess ... I sure hope they "necessity" of planning 6+ months in advance is gone. Sometimes going to Disney without a plan is just as fun as having a picture perfect plan.  Our most memorable trip was our last one -- a last minute (we decided 2 weeks in advance) trip to see SWGE via the AP preview. It was short, we didn't have the best fast passes and we didn't have any dining reservations, yet we had great rides, great food, great character experiences and just did things we normally wouldn't have done (including more pool time).

I don't want to go there with masks (at least in summer) but I don't mind going there with a lot of unknowns if the experience as a whole is still magical and fun. Especially because I know I'll go back again when things are "normal".


----------



## Remy is Up

tlmadden73 said:


> If anything positive comes out of this mess ... I sure hope they "necessity" of planning 6+ months in advance is gone. Sometimes going to Disney without a plan is just as fun as having a picture perfect plan.  Our most memorable trip was our last one -- a last minute (we decided 2 weeks in advance) trip to see SWGE via the AP preview. It was short, we didn't have the best fast passes and we didn't have any dining reservations, yet we had great rides, great food and just did things we normally wouldn't have done (including more pool time).
> 
> I don't want to go there with masks (at least in summer) but I don't mind going there with a lot of unknowns if the experience as a whole is still magical and fun.


If th r more supported ideas come to fruition you'll be happy. It'll be more like 60 days on dining and fps could very well be day of moving forward.


----------



## Arguetafamily

JPM4 said:


> Have you any info on renting dvc points and if that counts towards to being on site and being one of the first to reserve. As long as you have paid tickets of course.



Yes is counts as if you own because the owner booked with their points. As long as you have tickets linked - renting and owning is the same in the Disney system in regards to this.


----------



## lluv3971

Randy Miller said:


> Part of the “fun” for me this time is not knowing what will happen! This might be open, this night not...this May happen, this May not. We do have money to throw around, but we have always just made the best of whatever that we can! The past few few years have been crazy to plan and plan and plan as nauseum. This is new and different! Anything beats sitting at home in masks, lol, even going to Disney in masks! Just think of the stories we will have to tell someday! “I was at Disney during the pandemic, and here’s what we did....”. Not many people will agree, but Disney has always had great customer experience for us, this time should be no different   Who know what little surprises they may have in store? And you know what, if they don’t, that’s ok too!  I kind of like being told what to do instead of stressing for 6 months about it!


I'm kind of with you on this. I get excited to take the dog for a walk around the block these days, so being able to ride a few rides, have a meal at a restaurant, and sit by the pool, seems like a dream come true. If I'm able to make a reservation this summer, I will enjoy the "not planning" aspect of this trip. My expectations are low, and I think I will be one of those people that are "just happy to be here."


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> You guys don’t listen to me half the time...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Thanks!  I"m so doing that next time.   That might make it so that we don't need to go back to Ohana.  It's such a hassle to get a reservation.



as an aside (and recognize this is a tangent of a tangent) but if you haven't ever had it I actually prefer the bread pudding at Raglan Road to the one at 'Ohana - so just another option


----------



## gottalovepluto

lluv3971 said:


> I'm kind of with you on this. I get excited to take the dog for a walk around the block these days, so being able to ride a few rides, have a meal at a restaurant, and sit by the pool, seems like a dream come true. If I'm able to make a reservation this summer, I will enjoy the "not planning" aspect of this trip. My expectations are low, and I think I will be one of those people that are "just happy to be here."


The Starbucks drive thru was the highlight of my week from mid-March to yesterday. Yesterday I GOT MY HAIRCUT. Highlight of my year!!!


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> You won't get the same service as precovid though. Thats not possible from a responsibility standpoint. It just isn't. I've heard talk of numerous things I can't and won't post that people would be overjoyed about. I've also heard things most will hate. Disney is in a crappy position. They always have detractors but for the most part. They please their guests. Well. And now because of that standard people are upset they can't get that same level. The cms will still be friendly and bring magic. The management is doing all they can to still provide as much as possible while being responsible. Its going to be different and fisney isn't saying don't go. I'm saying if b it is going to bother you that much. For your sake and that of the cms. Wait till things are back to more normal. Next spring or after. You'll still see massive changes and have to adapt. But your experience won't be so muted as compared to what you have been getting.


I think the problem is people don't know what they are paying for?  And as someone else said....for all the people who are cancelling...how does Disney get them to come back?  Sounds like too many permanent changes and maybe ones that people are not going to like.  I still haven't decided whether I am going to keep my trip planned for 11/29...but if I cancel...I probably will not be back for years...it will be way too crowded next year and let's be honest.....Disney is a very expensive vacation to have so many things taken away or changed for the worse.


----------



## Lewisc

I haven't read anything official, or even "semi-official" which says park hopping won't be allowed.  The posted park schedule screams "hop over to EPCOT the end of the day for dinner, shopping and drinking" Maybe you won't be able to get a reservation but will have to check MDE and see if EPCOT  is accepting new guests.

I've seen pictures of masks with a flap.  Suggested use is to drink wine with a straw.

Posters are reading too much into posted CM openings at restaurants and resorts.  No question this is for the first phase of opening, only DVC resorts.  I'm sure additional restaurants will open as Disney opens up the resorts to "regular" guests.


----------



## Brianstl

jsand99 said:


> Do you know what resorts are in the running for MLS?


All-Stars.  If these teams bring their whole rosters, coaching staffs, some front office staff, training staff, etc; it is the the only place where they will be able to fit them.  MLS rosters are double the size of NBA rosters.


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> If for every upset/entitled/ugly guest that speaks up the CM had a nice/positive/understanding guest interaction this would be a non issue. But like we all know the negative people will scream louder than the positive people who will have a great time and leave happy without uttering a word of praise



I felt so bad for the manager at La Cantina once. Our food took a very long time to come out, which didn't bother us at all, but she kept checking in with us and gave us free churros and you could tell she'd had this situation blow up on her before. All over a 10 minute wait for food.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> If anything positive comes out of this mess ... I sure hope they "necessity" of planning 6+ months in advance is gone. Sometimes going to Disney without a plan is just as fun as having a picture perfect plan.  Our most memorable trip was our last one -- a last minute (we decided 2 weeks in advance) trip to see SWGE via the AP preview. It was short, we didn't have the best fast passes and we didn't have any dining reservations, yet we had great rides, great food, great character experiences and just did things we normally wouldn't have done (including more pool time).
> 
> I don't want to go there with masks (at least in summer) but I don't mind going there with a lot of unknowns if the experience as a whole is still magical and fun. Especially because I know I'll go back again when things are "normal".


I don't think the 6 month planning window was really ever necessary.  It really depends on how flexible you are.  There are certain restaurants that you have to book 180 days out, but there are a lot of good ones that don't require that.  If you're flexible, you can do a trip without a ton of planning; you just won't be able to do everything that you'd want to.  There are also a lot of people that enjoy that planning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> The Starbucks drive thru was the highlight of my week from mid-March to yesterday. Yesterday I GOT MY HAIRCUT. Highlight of my year!!!



I can't even get into our Starbucks drive through as the line extends out into the road and there are signs not to block the road


----------



## Searc

Brianstl said:


> All-Stars.  If these teams bring their whole rosters, coaching staffs, some front office staff, training staff, etc; it is the the only place where they will be able to fit them.  MLS rosters are double the size of NBA rosters.


All Stars for MLS and NBA has their choice of deluxe resorts...sounds about right.


----------



## charmed59

I’m not sure Disney needs to worry about guest recovery.  This new Disney World, without 6 month ADRs and 60+ day FP+ and crowded lines with CMs asking for people to squish together might open a whole new set of customers to make up for those who aren’t getting their old normal.  

I like fireworks, but not projection shows.  I’m not a fan of parades.  I don’t have the type of life where I can plan even a short trip 60 days in advance. I remember the days of stalking Minnie with a four year old, but she’s now 25, so I’m out of the character meet and greet stage. I can stand forever in lines where I can twirl with my arms out and not hit anyone. This new Disney is pretty much my dream Disney.  I’ll wear a mask and pay rack rate for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> If for every upset/entitled/ugly guest that speaks up the CM had a nice/positive/understanding guest interaction this would be a non issue. But like we all know the negative people will scream louder than the positive people who will have a great time and leave happy without uttering a word of praise



we definitely try to express our thanks to CMs and give out "thank you cards" to those that go above and beyond ... but I am sure I am not yelling "thanks" as loudly as those complaining 

but we should try to do more than we have in the past


----------



## Remy is Up

Dsny4fun said:


> I think the problem is people don't know what they are paying for?  And as someone else said....for all the people who are cancelling...how does Disney get them to come back?  Sounds like too many permanent changes and maybe ones that people are not going to like.  I still haven't decided whether I am going to keep my trip planned for 11/29...but if I cancel...I probably will not be back for years...it will be way too crowded next year and let's be honest.....Disney is a very expensive vacation to have so many things taken away or changed for the worse.


I understand your position. I'd wait and see if I were you


----------



## Remy is Up

Lewisc said:


> I haven't read anything official, or even "semi-official" which says park hopping won't be allowed.  The posted park schedule screams "hop over to EPCOT the end of the day for dinner, shopping and drinking" Maybe you won't be able to get a reservation but will have to check MDE and see if EPCOT  is accepting new guests.
> 
> I've seen pictures of masks with a flap.  Suggested use is to drink wine with a straw.
> 
> Posters are reading too much into posted CM openings at restaurants and resorts.  No question this is for the first phase of opening, only DVC resorts.  I'm sure additional restaurants will open as Disney opens up the resorts to "regular" guests.


Initially there will be no way to manage capacity and allow hopping. Once parks are back to at least 75% capacity they can consider it. But even then I think you will see some significant changes as to who can hop.


----------



## Mal6586

Dsny4fun said:


> I think the problem is people don't know what they are paying for?  And as someone else said....for all the people who are cancelling...how does Disney get them to come back?  Sounds like too many permanent changes and maybe ones that people are not going to like.  I still haven't decided whether I am going to keep my trip planned for 11/29...but if I cancel...I probably will not be back for years...it will be way too crowded next year and let's be honest.....Disney is a very expensive vacation to have so many things taken away or changed for the worse.


I don't mean this in any negative way to you, because deciding whether to come back is absolutely a personal decision that has no right or wrong attached to it, but I see a lot of people on these boards suggest that Disney will be crippled by longtime guests deciding not to come back, but the reality is there are first time guests all the time, and some of those will become longtime guests in their place. Disney doesn't have to do anything to bring anybody back, there's almost always going to be piles of folks in line ready to take that place.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> we definitely try to express our thanks to CMs and give out "thank you cards" to those that go above and beyond ... but I am sure I am not yelling "thanks" as loudly as those complaining
> 
> but we should try to do more than we have in the past


picturing it in my head:
CM being yelled at by guest and then the next guest yelling 'THANK YOU, YOU ARE DOING AN AMAZING JOB, WE APPRECIATE YOU" lol


----------



## Brianstl

Searc said:


> All Stars for MLS and NBA has their choice of deluxe resorts...sounds about right.


The NBA doesn’t have their choice.  That column was a joke.


----------



## Remy is Up

Remy is Up said:


> Initially there will be no way to manage capacity and allow hopping. Once parks are back to at least 75% capacity they can consider it. But even then I think you will see some significant changes as to who can hop.


Hopping will be the biggest point if contention with long time guests who use it when it comes back. It won't be like it is now if the most supported changes are implemented. They are changes that would help long term in case of future breakouts. Park reservations and limited amounts of people hopping benefits the company. Makes a lot of things easier to manage and ensure the best guest experience. So while a lot may not like it, the whole reservation for park days and limited hopping, same day fps, etc. Makes sense


----------



## lluv3971

gottalovepluto said:


> The Starbucks drive thru was the highlight of my week from mid-March to yesterday. Yesterday I GOT MY HAIRCUT. Highlight of my year!!!


Yes, but have you been to the car wash!?


----------



## Dsny4fun

Mal6586 said:


> I don't mean this in any negative way to you, because deciding whether to come back is absolutely a personal decision that has no right or wrong attached to it, but I see a lot of people on these boards suggest that Disney will be crippled by longtime guests deciding not to come back, but the reality is there are first time guests all the time, and some of those will become longtime guests in their place. Disney doesn't have to do anything to bring anybody back, there's almost always going to be piles of folks in line ready to take that place.


I didn't take it personally at all...you make very good points.  Heck if I can go without having to wear a mask and still be able to park hop....I'm good and will keep my 11/29 vacation.  I never liked the 60 day FP window....I liked the paper (same day) FP.   I always seem to have a FP that's on the opposite side of the park from where I am !!  60 day ADR's I'm good with too.  There are a lot of changes I can live with,,,but some could be deal breakers for me...I realize there are probably many people who never park hop and could care less if that goes away...I'm just not one of them


----------



## CopperMonkey

Remy is Up said:


> Hopping will be the biggest point if contention with long time guests who use it when it comes back. It won't be like it is now if the most supported changes are implemented. They are changes that would help long term in case of future breakouts. Park reservations and limited amounts of people hopping benefits the company. Makes a lot of things easier to manage and ensure the best guest experience. So while a lot may not like it, the whole reservation for park days and limited hopping, same day fps, etc. Makes sense



Hi Remy, any possible info about peoples reservations that might exist just a day or two before official park opening? Afraid of losing our Pop reservation that starts July 10th and not being able to make priority park reservations, not worried about staying on site per se as much as just not being able to access the parks in general, we can find off site accommodations if need be!


----------



## CastAStone

Remy is Up said:


> At this time there is no agreed upon plan on which resorts will open. Deluxe or otherwise. That is still in the discussion phases with several plans being considered


Thank you! Can we pin this to the top of the page?


----------



## Eric Smith

Remy is Up said:


> Hopping will be the biggest point if contention with long time guests who use it when it comes back. It won't be like it is now if the most supported changes are implemented. They are changes that would help long term in case of future breakouts. Park reservations and limited amounts of people hopping benefits the company. Makes a lot of things easier to manage and ensure the best guest experience. So while a lot may not like it, the whole reservation for park days and limited hopping, same day fps, etc. Makes sense


Can you be any more specific about the long term park hopping changes?  Are you referencing APs specifically?  I also don't see how making changes would make it easier to control long term breakouts.  They could just take it away and refund the difference on the tickets and be done with it.


----------



## rockpiece

We have stayed at the Riviera the past 2 times we went(January and a quick trip in March for Runaway Railway) and we always end up at Epcot at night for dinner and take the skyliner back after. That will be a real bummer if we can't do that anymore.


----------



## Searc

lluv3971 said:


> Yes, but have you been to the car wash!?


Yes! A few days ago, for the first time in months.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> picturing it in my head:
> CM being yelled at by guest and then the next guest yelling 'THANK YOU, YOU ARE DOING AN AMAZING JOB, WE APPRECIATE YOU" lol



Okay, but is it weird if I actually do this? Maybe without yelling? The combination of snark and gratitude is right up my alley


----------



## Eric Smith

rockpiece said:


> We have stayed at the Riviera the past 2 times we went(January and a quick trip in March for Runaway Railway) and we always end up at Epcot at night for dinner and take the skyliner back after. That will be a real bummer if we can't do that anymore.


I feel like limiting hopping would really cut down on crowds in Epcot.  We almost always end our days in World Showcase.


----------



## Remy is Up

CopperMonkey said:


> Hi Remy, any possible info about peoples reservations that might exist just a day or two before official park opening? Afraid of losing our Pop reservation that starts July 10th and not being able to make priority park reservations, not worried about staying on site per se as much as just not being able to access the parks in general, we can find off site accommodations if need be!


Do you have current valid park tickets? Either day tickets or an ap?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I feel like limiting hopping would really cut down on crowds in Epcot.  We almost always end our days in World Showcase.



It would hit us hard too, we usually end up at MK or Epcot depending where we’re staying. By the time we get back to WDW I’m assuming hopping will be back in some form though, gonna be a while for us


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> If for every upset/entitled/ugly guest that speaks up the CM had a nice/positive/understanding guest interaction this would be a non issue. But like we all know the negative people will scream louder than the positive people who will have a great time and leave happy without uttering a word of praise



Oh for sure. I was only surprised its mostly DVC owners doing it.


----------



## Remy is Up

Eric Smith said:


> Can you be any more specific about the long term park hopping changes?  Are you referencing APs specifically?  I also don't see how making changes would make it easier to control long term breakouts.  They could just take it away and refund the difference on the tickets and be done with it.


It is a business model to staff parks more effectively by knowing how many people will be there accounting for limited numbers of "walk up" guests. Walk up guests will find it they are behind the prebooked guests on other things. It is so if there were a spike they already have the ability to limit capacity through reservations and cut day guest entry. Therfore no disruption again to previously booked trips. As far as hopping options. My opinion based on the options I've heard is limited to on site guests and platinum aps only. Gold and silver would be able to purchase the hopping option in limited numbers.. But off site guests with regular tickets would no longer have the hop option. Nor would day guests. There would be preference to on site and platinum guests.


----------



## gottalovepluto

lluv3971 said:


> Yes, but have you been to the car wash!?


Do you know how happy I am to hear someone else say that? That... might be where I've taken going after the Starbucks drive through sometimes... Bright side- my car has never been this consistently clean!


----------



## AmberMV

@Remy is Up do you have any guesses to when soft openings will start? Week before July 11, or later?


----------



## jade1

Eric Smith said:


> I feel like limiting hopping would really cut down on crowds in Epcot.  We almost always end our days in World Showcase.



And do they still offer that local "after 4PM" pass?


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> @Remy is Up do you have any guesses to when soft openings will start? Week before July 11, or later?


They have started discussing cm and ap welcome back days for the weekdays prior to 7/11. Nothing decided as of yet. I expect we may know something in a couple of weeks. Currently their focus is the new system


----------



## Remy is Up

jade1 said:


> And do they still offer that local "after 4PM" pass?


That is the one pass specifically for locals and I have not heard a word about keeping or dropping it


----------



## Remy is Up

I heard some interesting attraction and construction news and scheduling. Once I get the Green light to pass tidbits along I'll do so. I'm having to bite my tongue at the moment on it. Lol


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> They have started discussing cm and ap welcome back days for the weekdays prior to 7/11. Nothing decided as of yet. I expect we may know something in a couple of weeks. Currently their focus is the new system


Thanks.  I do have an AP but it's a Florida resident weekday pass.  Do they typically limit previews in general to higher tier APs?


----------



## wdwoutsider

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think I’m special, but I do expect to get the product/service I paid for (pre Covid).  I realize you don’t officially represent Disney. But that’s not most businesses model...”this is what we got. You don’t like it, don’t come”. Once they are trying to fill their parks again, it would behoove them to try to incentivize customers to come.



I don't disagree with you.   You should get what you pay for.  I don't think Disney can provide the same value or service  now though given all the requirements to change everything for covid.  Everything we discuss required more staff per guest and higher costs.

Reality is if you want a pre covid experience/service/value rebook for the future when things are more normal .   Anything in 2020 will see Disney staff stretched very thin and customer service won't be the focus.   Look at their handling of rebooking/plans they are not focusing on service right now.

I do agree with you, it's not a good value to attend Disney right now, too many restrictions, and things taken away at full cost.


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> Thanks.  I do have an AP but it's a Florida resident weekday pass.  Do they typically limit previews in general to higher tier APs?


They always limit previews to specific passes. You will still be subject to blackouts so silver ap holders prepare to be told they are not removing blackout dates. Which also means welcome back previews will not include silver. If your pass isn't blacked out, unless they choose to say gold and platinum only ( which is possible) And its a weekday. You'd likely be able to participate.


----------



## Aeralie

Eric Smith said:


> I feel like limiting hopping would really cut down on crowds in Epcot.  We almost always end our days in World Showcase.



Me too! Epcot's end-of-day status with so many is notable.


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> They always limit previews to specific passes. You will still be subject to blackouts so silver ap holders prepare to be told they are not removing blackout dates. Which also means welcome back previews will not include silver. If your pass isn't blacked out, unless they choose to say gold and platinum only ( which is possible) And its a weekday. You'd likely be able to participate.


FL weekday pass is blacked out for all of June, July and into the first week of August


----------



## Bjn10

My guess is there not doing park hopping to utilize the buses as well


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> FL weekday pass is blacked out for all of June, July and into the first week of August


Ahhhb I don't keep up with all the blackout dates. So if you are blacked out. Then no. Last thing I heard from a very reliable person is they know they are going to make some people unhappy but they are not lifting blackout dates


----------



## rockpiece

AmberMV said:


> FL weekday pass is blacked out for all of June, July and into the first week of August



We are in the same boat as you. They should do us a solid and let us attend the soft opening since we have lost over 2 months of our passholder time with the closure.


----------



## KrissyD715

Do we know for sure yet that people will be moved vs. canceled or is that still something being discussed?


----------



## jade1

I wish they would offer an "Evening AP", like 7PM to 2AM or something.


----------



## aweehughes

rockpiece said:


> We are in the same boat as you. They should do us a solid and let us attend the soft opening since we have lost over 2 months of our passholder time with the closure.


I thought they were extending them and/or refunding for the time?


----------



## CopperMonkey

Remy is Up said:


> Do you have current valid park tickets? Either day tickets or an ap?



At the time of closure we both had valid AP's (FL Gold and a Platinum) but both passes expired during the closure.


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> Ahhhb I don't keep up with all the blackout dates. So if you are blacked out. Then no. Last thing I heard from a very reliable person is they know they are going to make some people unhappy but they are not lifting blackout dates


I was hoping that they would extend the AP preview to all APs, at least to get a chance to make a reservation to go, even if the rest of the blackout applies.  I wouldn't say I'm "unhappy", I understand they need to severely limit attendance, I was just hanging onto a shred of hope on it lol.  Even though we are local we had resort stays for March, May and June that all got cancelled and only just got our APs in February so we had all these visits planned and are literally stuck out of the parks for 6 months since we started our AP lol


----------



## Remy is Up

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know for sure yet that people will be moved vs. canceled or is that still something being discussed?


Moved option is still the primary goal.


----------



## cmmelzer

Remy is Up said:


> It is a business model to staff parks more effectively by knowing how many people will be there accounting for limited numbers of "walk up" guests. Walk up guests will find it they are behind the prebooked guests on other things. It is so if there were a spike they already have the ability to limit capacity through reservations and cut day guest entry. Therfore no disruption again to previously booked trips. As far as hopping options. My opinion based on the options I've heard is limited to on site guests and platinum aps only. Gold and silver would be able to purchase the hopping option in limited numbers.. But off site guests with regular tickets would no longer have the hop option. Nor would day guests. There would be preference to on site and platinum guests.


First off. Thanks for all the info...

Secondly i have a selfish question. We have a week booking at Beach Club DVC late September going into early August. Obviously we stayed at Beach Club to take advantage of EPCOT. Any chance by that time we would be able to hop? Or would they possibly consider only letting BCV/YC hop freely to EPCOT?


----------



## Remy is Up

CopperMonkey said:


> At the time of closure we both had valid AP's (FL Gold and a Platinum) but both passes expired during the closure.


You should be OK then. You just have to call and renew the passes. They won't charge you. My wife renewed hers in May when it expired without issue. Then you'll be fine


----------



## Jroceagles

Remy is Up said:


> I heard some interesting attraction and construction news and scheduling. Once I get the Green light to pass tidbits along I'll do so. I'm having to bite my tongue at the moment on it. Lol


TEASE!!  LOL  Thanks!


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> I was hoping that they would extend the AP preview to all APs, at least to get a chance to make a reservation to go, even if the rest of the blackout applies.  I wouldn't say I'm "unhappy", I understand they need to severely limit attendance, I was just hanging onto a shred of hope on it lol.  Even though we are local we had resort stays for March, May and June that all got cancelled and only just got our APs in February so we had all these visits planned and are literally stuck out of the parks for 6 months since we started our AP lol


It is about limiting attendance more than wanting people unhappy. And by doing so they obviously will make sure on property and current non blacked out passholders have the opportunity before anyone.


----------



## CopperMonkey

Remy is Up said:


> You should be OK then. You just have to call and renew the passes. They won't charge you. My wife renewed hers in May when it expired without issue. Then you'll be fine



What do you mean by call and renew in this case, we were banking on the passes being "extended" once the parks reopened and using what valid time we had left. We both were planning on letting our AP's expire this year and renewing later on in 2021. (The Gold Pass expired beginning of April and is now gone from MDE)


----------



## Remy is Up

cmmelzer said:


> First off. Thanks for all the info...
> 
> Secondly i have a selfish question. We have a week booking at Beach Club DVC late September going into early August. Obviously we stayed at Beach Club to take advantage of EPCOT. Any chance by that time we would be able to hop? Or would they possibly consider only letting BCV/YC hop freely to EPCOT?


If say by that time hopping is still tenuous. I dont expect 75% or greater capacity until end of October or November. And they will still be monitoring crowd levels at every park.on the positive. You'll be able to book your park days without fear of not getting into parks.


----------



## Remy is Up

CopperMonkey said:


> What do you mean by call and renew in this case, we were banking on the passes being "extended" once the parks reopened and using what valid time we had left. We both were planning on letting our AP's expire this year and renewing later on in 2021. (The Gold Pass expired beginning of April and is now gone from MDE)


I would call and discuss options. They will work with you. It can be very convoluted in a general sense. Easier to deal with on a specific basis.  I will ask my daughter as she deals with this daily. But definitely call and talk to guest services about it. They have a special group handling these situations.


----------



## cmmelzer

Remy is Up said:


> If say by that time hopping is still tenuous. I dont expect 75% or greater capacity until end of October or November. And they will still be monitoring crowd levels at every park.on the positive. You'll be able to book your park days without fear of not getting into parks.



Well my issue is that we havent bought our tickets yet. We were just waiting till closer to 60 days out for fast passes because no need to buy them before then. So without actually having tickets even though i have a reservation on site i wont be able to book park reservations right away will i?


----------



## Marthasor

Mal6586 said:


> I don't mean this in any negative way to you, because deciding whether to come back is absolutely a personal decision that has no right or wrong attached to it, but I see a lot of people on these boards suggest that Disney will be crippled by longtime guests deciding not to come back, but the reality is there are first time guests all the time, and some of those will become longtime guests in their place. Disney doesn't have to do anything to bring anybody back, there's almost always going to be piles of folks in line ready to take that place.



I'm not suggesting they will be crippled, but repeat guests make up a large chunk of revenue for WDW.  It's why, IMHO, they incentivize APs, DVC members and FL residents with perks and discounts.  They want them to invest in WDW and make the commitment to come back again and again.  With good customer service, it is easier to retain a guest than to recruit a new one.  I would also mention that convention and youth groups are big business as well and it's probably another segment they are looking at to retain or incentivize to bring back when they can.  Disney certainly has a lot on its plate right now.  I'm optimistic that, at some point, when the dust has settled, they will circle back around and try to get guests back who were impacted by these circumstances.


----------



## woody337

Remy is Up said:


> Moved option is still the primary goal.


I have a reservation the week of July 18th at ASM. So you feel if they wont open that resort i'll get moved?


----------



## CopperMonkey

Remy is Up said:


> I would call and discuss options. They will work with you. It can be very convoluted in a general sense. Easier to deal with on a specific basis.  I will ask my daughter as she deals with this daily. But definitely call and talk to guest services about it. They have a special group handling these situations.



Any particular number I should call besides the passholder line, or say any line in particular to not get the generic "we can't help right now, modifications are locked down, etc"? Thank you for all the help Remy!


----------



## yulilin3

Remy is Up said:


> I would call and discuss options. They will work with you. It can be very convoluted in a general sense. Easier to deal with on a specific basis.  I will ask my daughter as she deals with this daily. But definitely call and talk to guest services about it. They have a special group handling these situations.


the CM cannot do anything with tickets right now, they can't renew, extend, refund or upgrade. It's a wait and see


----------



## VeronicaZS

Welp, it looks like the go/no go decision wasn't even up to me. I just made the kids walk around the house in masks and told them to imagine being outside with it all day. They didn't even last 5 minutes and all 3 emphatically said they would not want to go to Disney if they had to wear a mask and were happy to wait until that requirement was eliminated. The amount of complaining that happened in those few minutes has made me more fearful about going than anything coming out from Disney. I'm not cancelling yet but I really don't think we are going Aug 15-22 unless the mask requirement goes away.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Remy is Up said:


> . Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.



Am I the only one that treats every Disney worker with respect because I think Disney tracks everything?? I got Twitter just to send #castcompliments, every phone agent gets 1s on their survey. I don’t want my Disney file filled with a bunch of sad faces and angry rants, lol.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

We have reservations at AKL- Kidani for the week of 7/26. We already purchased 6-day park hoppers and the dining plan prior to the parks closing. Are we 100% that the dining plan is out the window and will be refunded? Any word on people who paid for the park hoppers if we aren't able to hop? Will Disney refund the difference? I know this was probably asked 1000 times but it's tough to keep up.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-shares-cast-member-recall-dates-for-theme-park-operations/


----------



## Remy is Up

cmmelzer said:


> Well my issue is that we havent bought our tickets yet. We were just waiting till closer to 60 days out for fast passes because no need to buy them before then. So without actually having tickets even though i have a reservation on site i wont be able to book park reservations right away will i?


Another weird situation but no uncommon. Call guest services and explain it to them. They will be selling tickets again once they start the 30 day rolling window so I'd say be patient or just call if you are concerned.


----------



## Dis5150

@Remy is Up have you heard anything about the runDisney participants? Wine & Dine half and Marathon Weekend are both sold out but they blocked off (obviously) making any type of room reservations or packages. We are registered for Dopey and are worried that they will open up reservations to the general public and we will be out of luck for those dates if we aren't fast/lucky enough.


----------



## Mal6586

MrsSmith07 said:


> Am I the only one that treats every Disney worker with respect because I think Disney tracks everything?? I got Twitter just to send #castcompliments, every phone agent gets 1s on their survey. I don’t want my Disney file filled with a bunch of sad faces and angry rants, lol.


Definitely not the only one! Haha! I've only had one or two times I've needed to address anything close to an "issue" and I'm always so apologetic about even having to address it because I don't want to be notated as a "special guest".


----------



## Remy is Up

MrsSmith07 said:


> Am I the only one that treats every Disney worker with respect because I think Disney tracks everything?? I got Twitter just to send #castcompliments, every phone agent gets 1s on their survey. I don’t want my Disney file filled with a bunch of sad faces and angry rants, lol.


They do track everything. And do the survey. Right now because they work from home the surveys are how they are grading them


----------



## Sandisw

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I agreed with everything you said until you made up your own stereotypes.. DVC owners may or may not be entitled. It is the same with AP. It is the same with anyone who paid for their vacation and feels "entitled" to... Their vacation.
> 
> I am super flexible, and can't wait to see Disney in whatever state it is in (if I can't get into the parks I will be upset, I will say that). I am DVC and AP. Stop your "displaced anger" as well, please.



I can tell you from posts on DVC, it certainly seems like entitlement. Just saying.


----------



## Remy is Up

MrsSmith07 said:


> Am I the only one that treats every Disney worker with respect because I think Disney tracks everything?? I got Twitter just to send #castcompliments, every phone agent gets 1s on their survey. I don’t want my Disney file filled with a bunch of sad faces and angry rants, lol.


They do track everything. And do the survey. Right now because they work from home the surveys are how they are grading them


Dis5150 said:


> @Remy is Up have you heard anything about the runDisney participants? Wine & Dine half and Marathon Weekend are both sold out but they blocked off (obviously) making any type of room reservations or packages. We are registered for Dopey and are worried that they will open up reservations to the general public and we will be out of luck for those dates if we aren't fast/lucky enough.


No info regarding runs as of yet


----------



## Remy is Up

woody337 said:


> I have a reservation the week of July 18th at ASM. So you feel if they wont open that resort i'll get moved?


My opinion is that would be the goal


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

VeronicaZS said:


> Welp, it looks like the go/no go decision wasn't even up to me. I just made the kids walk around the house in masks and told them to imagine being outside with it all day. They didn't even last 5 minutes and all 3 emphatically said they would not want to go to Disney if they had to wear a mask and were happy to wait until that requirement was eliminated. The amount of complaining that happened in those few minutes has made me more fearful about going than anything coming out from Disney. I'm not cancelling yet but I really don't think we are going Aug 15-22 unless the mask requirement goes away.



Yup! I will be watching very closely how Universal and Disney handles the mask requirement for the 2-3 year old set. My 2 year old twins are never, ever going to wear one and we have a trip in late September on rented points. They won't even wear sunglasses so masks are a no-way. We will be coming down since our hotel is non-refundable BUT we will chose other activities if we won't be let in or shamed because my toddlers are well, toddlers. I think a lot of people on this thread either don't have kids or have much older children.


----------



## Remy is Up

yulilin3 said:


> the CM cannot do anything with tickets right now, they can't renew, extend, refund or upgrade. It's a wait and see


The poor cms on chat and phone are so buried right now. How many ways can they come up with to say we don't have that info yet?  Lol.


----------



## gatechfan99

VeronicaZS said:


> Welp, it looks like the go/no go decision wasn't even up to me. I just made the kids walk around the house in masks and told them to imagine being outside with it all day. They didn't even last 5 minutes and all 3 emphatically said they would not want to go to Disney if they had to wear a mask and were happy to wait until that requirement was eliminated. The amount of complaining that happened in those few minutes has made me more fearful about going than anything coming out from Disney. I'm not cancelling yet but I really don't think we are going Aug 15-22 unless the mask requirement goes away.


Don't give up, practice really does make a difference with these masks. When I first had to start wearing one at work in April, I was always trying to find a place to get a breather without it. Now I'm much more used to it and not such a big deal, albeit in a nice A/C controlled building.

My son's Little League team is supposed to start playing next week and spectators and players are going to be required to wear masks anywhere on property except while batting, on the bases, or playing in the field. I'm anxious to see how that goes, but hopefully it will help in getting him "trained" for July at Disney.


----------



## Remy is Up

ChiSoxSider said:


> We have reservations at AKL- Kidani for the week of 7/26. We already purchased 6-day park hoppers and the dining plan prior to the parks closing. Are we 100% that the dining plan is out the window and will be refunded? Any word on people who paid for the park hoppers if we aren't able to hop? Will Disney refund the difference? I know this was probably asked 1000 times but it's tough to keep up.


They are giving money back on PAID dining plans. I think 35%. Not free ones. And hoppers will likely be refunded an amount as well when all is sorted.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-shares-cast-member-recall-dates-for-theme-park-operations/


All this was reported last week when they had their zoo meeting but just to add, in case you didn't read the posts from last week, all Full time CM will be recalled and most of the Part Timers. Attractions is the largest union (in numbers of CM) Disney has and the goal is to be able to open almost everything attraction and show wise. 
By these dates this is a good reminder of another reason we won't have any news reported from Disney until they know for a fact their recall total numbers


----------



## MrsSmith07

Remy is Up said:


> They do track everything. And do the survey. Right now because they work from home the surveys are how they are grading them



I always do the survey, except once or twice the CM has been extra grumpy, and I hung up instead of giving them anything less than a 1. I knew from my favorite Plaid that they keep records on everyone using their service. So I didn’t doubt there was a larger tracking involved. I’ve always had good Disney karma, so maybe that’s why.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Remy is Up said:


> Another weird situation but no uncommon. Call guest services and explain it to them. They will be selling tickets again once they start the 30 day rolling window so I'd say be patient or just call if you are concerned.


Can you expand upon the 30 day rolling window a bit?  Does that mean that whenever they open up for the reservations starting July 11, that you'll be able to book your park for July 11-Aug 10 and then each day they'll open up another day.  Would this work for your whole stay like how booking FP and dining do?


----------



## AmberMV

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Yup! I will be watching very closely how Universal and Disney handles the mask requirement for the 2-3 year old set. My 2 year old twins are never, ever going to wear one and we have a trip in late September on rented points. They won't even wear sunglasses so masks are a no-way. We will be coming down since our hotel is non-refundable BUT we will chose other activities if we won't be let in or shamed because my toddlers are well, toddlers. I think a lot of people on this thread either don't have kids or have much older children.


I also have 2 year old twins, I know exactly what you mean.  They just turned 2 last month, and I can't even keep a hairtie in my girl's hair.  At that age they absolutely freak out if their airways are covered.  I also have an "older" 2 year old who is turning 3 this month and he may be able to handle it longer, but still questionable.  It's unfortunate for us, but there were SO MANY people on just this board who were trying to get around mask rules for so many reasons I guess they had to resort to something so impossible that the people who really can't keep a mask on won't come.  The CM I spoke with regarding my never-cancelled June reservation last week suggested we come later in the year when possibly the 2 year old mask requirement will not be mandatory anymore.


----------



## tfiga

I booked Caribbean beach with free dining. I paid to change it to the regular dining plan and yesterday I received a refund for the paid portion and a refund for 35% off my room. I have not received an updated invoice yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

@Remy is Up just tell me when 2021 packages are being released...


----------



## woody337

Is Disney still honoring the 7 day paid in full window?


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Remy is Up said:


> They are giving money back on PAID dining plans. I think 35%. Not free ones. And hoppers will likely be refunded an amount as well when all is sorted.


Thanks for the info! Yes, we paid for the dining direct this time around. I wonder how the hopper refund would work if we bought from a third party? We purchased the tickets through Expedia so I wonder how Disney would issue the refund.


----------



## CastAStone

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Yup! I will be watching very closely how Universal and Disney handles the mask requirement for the 2-3 year old set. My 2 year old twins are never, ever going to wear one and we have a trip in late September on rented points. They won't even wear sunglasses so masks are a no-way. We will be coming down since our hotel is non-refundable BUT we will chose other activities if we won't be let in or shamed because my toddlers are well, toddlers. I think a lot of people on this thread either don't have kids or have much older children.


I've been able to train my 3 year old to wear one. Still working on the 2 year old, but the way I see it I have 3 months (also September) to get him on board. I would think by about 30 months _most _kids could be trained (with a ton of work, and note I said most, not all), but a barely-2-year-old would be a lot harder.


----------



## Pyotr

Remy is Up said:


> They do track everything. And do the survey. Right now because they work from home the surveys are how they are grading them



I spoke to 3 CMs on Sunday. All sounded exhausted, but were very helpful. I wanted to do the survey but the system froze. I wish there was another way to do it.


----------



## Remy is Up

chicagoshannon said:


> Can you expand upon the 30 day rolling window a bit?  Does that mean that whenever they open up for the reservations starting July 11, that you'll be able to book your park for July 11-Aug 10 and then each day they'll open up another day.  Would this work for your whole stay like how booking FP and dining do?


Yes


----------



## Remy is Up

SaintsManiac said:


> @Remy is Up just tell me when 2021 packages are being released...


Lol. The cms answer that question multiple times a day. The typical response as I heard my daughter say yesterday. We are excited you are coming back to visit. At this time we do not have information on packages for 2021 nor any information as to when they will be released. Be sure to watch the website or your email for updates


----------



## KrazeeK120

AmberMV said:


> I also have 2 year old twins, I know exactly what you mean.  They just turned 2 last month, and I can't even keep a hairtie in my girl's hair.  At that age they absolutely freak out if their airways are covered.  I also have an "older" 2 year old who is turning 3 this month and he may be able to handle it longer, but still questionable.  It's unfortunate for us, but there were SO MANY people on just this board who were trying to get around mask rules for so many reasons I guess they had to resort to something so impossible that the people who really can't keep a mask on won't come.  The CM I spoke with regarding my never-cancelled June reservation last week suggested we come later in the year when possibly the 2 year old mask requirement will not be mandatory anymore.



I don’t think they resorted to something impossible. In my entire STATE, it’s mandated that everyone 2 and older wears a mask if indoors where 6 feet of distancing can’t be maintained. My local parks and recreation is even mandating them for outdoor activities. 2 years old seems to be the cutoff per CDC guidelines.

And for the record, I get it. I have a 4 year old and elected not to enroll him in the local sports programs this summer because of the mask requirement. We were supposed to be at Disney last week and have elected to postpone until next summer, hoping things are getting closer to normal by then. I fully support mask usage, but if I feel like wearing one is going to significantly detract from the enjoyment of an activity, I’m making the choice not to partake at this time. Wearing a mask on vacation isn’t a vacation to me. But I understand why Disney (and other businesses) have the mask requirement.


----------



## Remy is Up

Pyotr said:


> I spoke to 3 CMs on Sunday. All sounded exhausted, but were very helpful. I wanted to do the survey but the system froze. I wish there was another way to do it.


I've heard that several times and passed it along


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> Lol. The cms answer that question multiple times a day. The typical response as I heard my daughter say yesterday. We are excited you are coming back to visit. At this time we do not have information on packages for 2021 nor any information as to when they will be released. Be sure to watch the website or your email for updates




I couldn't sneak my 50th anniversary trip in before they shut it all down. I'm just going to let my TA deal with it.


----------



## Remy is Up

ChiSoxSider said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes, we paid for the dining direct this time around. I wonder how the hopper refund would work if we bought from a third party? We purchased the tickets through Expedia so I wonder how Disney would issue the refund.


Thats a dicey one that you'll have to work with fisney on when the system finally works again and they can help you. Patience is the key and as they are telling guests. Time is the gift you have right now


----------



## runjulesrun

Randy Miller said:


> Part of the “fun” for me this time is not knowing what will happen! This might be open, this night not...this May happen, this May not. We do have money to throw around, but we have always just made the best of whatever that we can! The past few few years have been crazy to plan and plan and plan as nauseum. This is new and different! Anything beats sitting at home in masks, lol, even going to Disney in masks! Just think of the stories we will have to tell someday! “I was at Disney during the pandemic, and here’s what we did....”. Not many people will agree, but Disney has always had great customer experience for us, this time should be no different   Who know what little surprises they may have in store? And you know what, if they don’t, that’s ok too!  I kind of like being told what to do instead of stressing for 6 months about it!


This. We were at MK on the 1 year anniversary of 9/11. It felt like being there at a unique time in history. Parks were empty, everyone was afraid to be there. We are looking forward to the unique experience of being there 10 days after all 4 parks are reopened. It will be different and fun and we will make the best of whatever we encounter.


----------



## runjulesrun

rockpiece said:


> We have stayed at the Riviera the past 2 times we went(January and a quick trip in March for Runaway Railway) and *we always end up at Epcot at night for dinner* and take the skyliner back after. That will be a real bummer if we can't do that anymore.


I think severely restricting or eliminating park hopping will have a very negative effect on Epcot restaurants.


----------



## VeronicaZS

gatechfan99 said:


> Don't give up, practice really does make a difference with these masks. When I first had to start wearing one at work in April, I was always trying to find a place to get a breather without it. Now I'm much more used to it and not such a big deal, albeit in a nice A/C controlled building.
> 
> My son's Little League team is supposed to start playing next week and spectators and players are going to be required to wear masks anywhere on property except while batting, on the bases, or playing in the field. I'm anxious to see how that goes, but hopefully it will help in getting him "trained" for July at Disney.


We have gone to Disney every year since the twins were 3 (they are 9 now). It just wouldn’t be worth it to me to train the kids and there is 1 out of the 3 that is probably untrainable. He won’t even wear a magic band. I’m just not in a place where I feel like I need to force a Disney vacation and it doesn’t help that I am team ‘masks are just for show in most situations.” I’ll hang onto my reservations for a while longer to see how things unfold and see if they give me a leg up in rescheduling but the kids reaction today was really eye opening.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-disney-wont-restart-college-program-anytime-soon/


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Just a word of caution and I feel like ever since things starting reopening I've been doing this a lot.
> If you are coming to Universal now or Disney in July SET REAL EXPECTATIONS
> The masks are bothersome, you think you can handle them? then honestly wear them all day in your house, go outside for a walk around the block...
> Queues for attractions will be long. It won't matter what type of capacity they impose. Universal was empty yesterday, compared to a typical day but because of ride capacity they were only loading less than half of the vehicles
> Queues for food will be long: same thing, the restaurants will operate with some sort of capacity, if you want to eat inside anywhere it'll be long, yesterday I waited an hour for food at Leaky Cauldron, once seated I could see why, 2 tables on my left and 2 tables on my right were left unoccupied.
> Disney will reopen with more lenient capacity if things keep moving forward but still they will have some sort of capacity. Places Pinnochios Village Haus or Satuli Canteen or Captain Cooks, with smaller indoor seating will be the most affected. There just isn't space outside most venues to put more tables and chairs, be prepared to grab your food and eat on the curb
> Goes without saying but be kind to the TM and CM, this is all new to them as well, no matter how much training you get it will not be enough for when you have real guests at the parks. The TM at Universal yesterday were doing a fantastic job in this new situation.
> I'm not saying this can't be done and still enjoyed but just check your expectations.


This. Nobody here is trying to be mean or ruin a vacation. We’re just trying to encourage folks to manage expectations. The WDW that reopens this summer will not be the same one that closed in March. You may not get all extras Disney committed to or that you were promised or that you “paid” for. For the sake of CMs, manage your expectations. When we talk about things like SAB or DDP, we’re genuinely not trying to upset folks. We’re trying to give people an idea of what things might be in play and what possibilities to expect. It’s done with the best of intentions, so everyone here can walk away from their vacations feeling satisfied.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Remy is Up said:


> Thats a dicey one that you'll have to work with fisney on when the system finally works again and they can help you. Patience is the key and as they are telling guests. Time is the gift you have right now


Thanks again for your help. I do have one last question...We are staying at a DVC that our friend is letting us use. I am not a DVC member. Whenever I call Disney for anything, I always get transferred to the DVC customer support and I really don't want to bother my friend with this. We are super appreciative of them letting us use their DVC and do not want to ask them to wait on hold or constantly call on our behalf. Is this the only way to reach out, even though I bought and linked the tickets myself? The second I enter the confirmation number in the automated system it sends me to DVC, and I obviously do not have any authority to make changes/ask detailed questions.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Pyotr said:


> I spoke to 3 CMs on Sunday. All sounded exhausted, but were very helpful. I wanted to do the survey but the system froze. I wish there was another way to do it.


This is the same company that is going to create a stable and reliable Virtual Que system for Rides


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-disney-wont-restart-college-program-anytime-soon/


Has Disney ever suspended the CP in the past (like after 9/11)?


----------



## mattpeto

runjulesrun said:


> I think severely restricting or eliminating park hopping will have a very negative effect on Epcot restaurants.



Epcot as a full day theme park is a real stretch for families with children.  Losing park hopper functionality might mean skipping that park for the summer.


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Has Disney ever suspended the CP in the past (like after 9/11)?


I don’t believe it’s ever been suspended, but it has only been in its current form (making up a significant percentage of front line CMs in the parks) since the 2008 Recession.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-disney-wont-restart-college-program-anytime-soon/[/QUOTE]
I’m still thinking fall/late 2020 for CRPs and Spring 2021 _at the earliest_ for CPs and all other programs.


----------



## AmberMV

mattpeto said:


> Epcot as a full day theme park is a real stretch for families with children.  Losing park hopper functionality might mean skipping that park for the summer.


I respectfully disagree.  If you ever looked at what is available for children at Disney you will find that, behind Magic Kingdom, EPCOT actually has the most for children to participate in among the 4 main parks.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-disney-wont-restart-college-program-anytime-soon/


Thanks for sharing, but that's a bummer. Hopefully they will get it running again next year sometime. My daughter starts college in another year and one of her checklist items for applying was whether the college had a Disney recruiter on campus. One of the smaller public universities she was looking at makes "Disney Recruitment" into one of their top 10 reasons for attending there (they have an active performance/dance program and have good connections with Nashville and Disney).


----------



## BrianR

VeronicaZS said:


> Welp, it looks like the go/no go decision wasn't even up to me. I just made the kids walk around the house in masks and told them to imagine being outside with it all day. They didn't even last 5 minutes and all 3 emphatically said they would not want to go to Disney if they had to wear a mask and were happy to wait until that requirement was eliminated. The amount of complaining that happened in those few minutes has made me more fearful about going than anything coming out from Disney. I'm not cancelling yet but I really don't think we are going Aug 15-22 unless the mask requirement goes away.


I made the kids mask up, do two laps around the house, then stand on our back deck in the sun for 5 minutes (I did it too).  The mask I had on was way too thick (homemade), my son's had the same material and he was uncomfortable but not rip it off bad (yet), and my daughter seemed fine (she had a different material).  It's supposed to be in the upper 80s here again today so test #2 may happen before the storms hit.


----------



## hereforthechurros

VeronicaZS said:


> Welp, it looks like the go/no go decision wasn't even up to me. I just made the kids walk around the house in masks and told them to imagine being outside with it all day. They didn't even last 5 minutes and all 3 emphatically said they would not want to go to Disney if they had to wear a mask and were happy to wait until that requirement was eliminated. The amount of complaining that happened in those few minutes has made me more fearful about going than anything coming out from Disney. I'm not cancelling yet but I really don't think we are going Aug 15-22 unless the mask requirement goes away.


It didn't even occur to me my son (just turned 7) would have an issue since he easily wears a mask to Costco, doctor, anywhere. But last week I asked him about going to WDW in a mask and he empathically said NO. Even to finally ride ROTR? He still said no. I was surprised but glad I asked. One more notch in the to cancel or not column.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> I respectfully disagree.  If you ever looked at what is available for children at Disney you will find that, behind Magic Kingdom, EPCOT actually has the most for children to participate in among the 4 main parks.




Yes my kid has always loved Epcot since she was 5. That being said, we never spend the whole day there. It's always half day for us.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> but the world is just totally different than it was pre-Covid, and I don't think it is realistic to get the exact same experience/product/service now as before
> 
> I don think companies should try to position things as providing what they can and maybe overcompensate in some areas where they can to make up for areas where they can't - but it is going to be different for a while (possible quote different, possibly for a long while) expecting to get anything as it was pre-covid is just not going to happen


I get that. But the pp was talking about AP holder & DVC owners being entitled (pre Covid). Nothing excuses being rude to CMs, but I also don’t think it’s “entitled” to expect quality when you pay ten of thousands of dollars.


----------



## philbrody

runjulesrun said:


> I think severely restricting or eliminating park hopping will have a very negative effect on Epcot restaurants.


Agreed.  We BWV DVC members and for years we'd go to other parks in the AM and then head to Epcot for dinner and maybe a drink while walking around world showcase.


----------



## runjulesrun

BrianR said:


> I made the kids mask up, do two laps around the house, then stand on our back deck in the sun for 5 minutes (I did it too).  The mask I had on was way too thick (homemade), my son's had the same material and he was uncomfortable but not rip it off bad (yet), and my daughter seemed fine (she had a different material).  It's supposed to be in the upper 80s here again today so test #2 may happen before the storms hit.


I took my two kids (older) out for lunch yesterday. We wore our masks and sat outside in the heat and then walked around with them. Both kids said they would endure them for Disney. Phew. I would have hated to leave them home alone while my husband and I went to Disney without them.


----------



## Jroceagles

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes my kid has always loved Epcot since she was 5. That being said, we never spend the whole day there. It's always half day for us.


same...my kids love it.  usually end our days there since we stay at BCV...that will be an adjustment


----------



## Remy is Up

ChiSoxSider said:


> Thanks again for your help. I do have one last question...We are staying at a DVC that our friend is letting us use. I am not a DVC member. Whenever I call Disney for anything, I always get transferred to the DVC customer support and I really don't want to bother my friend with this. We are super appreciative of them letting us use their DVC and do not want to ask them to wait on hold or constantly call on our behalf. Is this the only way to reach out, even though I bought and linked the tickets myself? The second I enter the confirmation number in the automated system it sends me to DVC, and I obviously do not have any authority to make changes/ask detailed questions.


Yeah. The tickets and the dvc ressie aren't linked so just speaking to a cm in regular reservations who can send you to the right person is your best bet. Id say its likely an avenger question. Just keep in mind right now they can't do a lot


----------



## Remy is Up

wdwoutsider said:


> This is the same company that is going to create a stable and reliable Virtual Que system for Rides


Their system is the most complex in the travel industry and even among other industries. It isn't an overnight thing


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> Their system is the most complex in the travel industry and even among other industries. It isn't an overnight thing




Truth. We all complain about MDE glitches, but no other vacation destination has such a detailed site to plan your trip, learn about your trip, gather photos from your trip. I think people have really unrealistic expectations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/union-disney-wont-restart-college-program-anytime-soon/


BlogMickey is a bit late on picking these stories up... @yulilin3 head's upped us days ago on that snippet from the call.

And it's a bit of take with a grain of salt no? Union doesn't exactly like the cheap CP labor right? ...Maybe we see a version of CP brought back that does not include housing for now?


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Remy is Up said:


> Yeah. The tickets and the dvc ressie aren't linked so just speaking to a cm in regular reservations who can send you to the right person is your best bet. Id say its likely an avenger question. Just keep in mind right now they can't do a lot


Awesome. We are definitely going to be patient and wait to hear more before calling. Have a great day!


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Team Epcot all day


----------



## Jiminy76

Betty Rohrer said:


> but how are guests going to receive Ohana with all the changes needed? it would be a very big change. I can see Disney uses the space for extra seating for Kona but not calling it Ohana


The same way they will need to receive all the changes they are going to come across in the resorts and parks over the next 6-8 months. They will need to manage their expectations as things are going to be different and there is not much that can be done to change that given the situation at hand. At a certain point people will need to accept the fact that the Disney World experience will be different going forward for some time. If people go and expect the same experience they had pre-COVID they are going to be very disappointed.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> BlogMickey is a bit late on picking these stories up... @yulilin3 head's upped us days ago on that snippet from the call.
> 
> And it's a bit of take with a grain of salt no? Union doesn't exactly like the cheap CP labor right? ...Maybe we see a version of CP brought back that does not include housing for now?


all the Union said was that no CP would return until all FT and PT were back at work. So as long as that's accomplished the CP will return.


----------



## 4077

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I agreed with everything you said until you made up your own stereotypes.. DVC owners may or may not be entitled. It is the same with AP. It is the same with anyone who paid for their vacation and feels "entitled" to... Their vacation.
> 
> I am super flexible, and can't wait to see Disney in whatever state it is in (if I can't get into the parks I will be upset, I will say that). I am DVC and AP. Stop your "displaced anger" as well, please.



I also agreed with all except the assumptions about "most DVC" or "some AP" etc... I would like to see those statistics showing "most" or "some" by percentage...lol.  Apparently even voices of reason are subject to exasperated statements....


----------



## focusondisney

Remy is Up said:


> They are giving money back on PAID dining plans. I think 35%. Not free ones. And hoppers will likely be refunded an amount as well when all is sorted.



This isn’t correct.  People who booked with a free dining promo are the ones being given a 35% discount.  If you paid full price for your dining plan, you are refunded your money.  The point is, you booked with a promo, so you are given a room discount to compensate  for the lost free dining promo.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dsny4fun said:


> I think the problem is people don't know what they are paying for?  And as someone else said....for all the people who are cancelling...how does Disney get them to come back?  Sounds like too many permanent changes and maybe ones that people are not going to like.  I still haven't decided whether I am going to keep my trip planned for 11/29...but if I cancel...I probably will not be back for years...it will be way too crowded next year and let's be honest.....Disney is a very expensive vacation to have so many things taken away or changed for the worse.


Especially for what it is. I think in the near future companies will be competing for vacation dollars as the economy tries to recover. Disney will have step its game up back to what it used to be.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> BlogMickey is a bit late on picking these stories up... @yulilin3 head's upped us days ago on that snippet from the call.
> 
> And it's a bit of take with a grain of salt no? Union doesn't exactly like the cheap CP labor right? ...Maybe we see a version of CP brought back that does not include housing for now?


I don’t see how they couldn’t have housing.


----------



## catfan98

@Remy is Up    Will ADRs be 60 days and Park reservations be 30 days?  Am I understanding that correctly?  And, will both of those things be on a rolling basis or will they be length of stay?  Thank you!

ETA:  I mean in the future, not when they first open.  With so much information floating around, I am just trying to get my head wrapped around things.  It does seem to me that would be backwards (as someone pointed out to me), so maybe I read that wrong somewhere.  Thanks for any input (anyone).


----------



## LSUmiss

Mal6586 said:


> I don't mean this in any negative way to you, because deciding whether to come back is absolutely a personal decision that has no right or wrong attached to it, but I see a lot of people on these boards suggest that Disney will be crippled by longtime guests deciding not to come back, but the reality is there are first time guests all the time, and some of those will become longtime guests in their place. Disney doesn't have to do anything to bring anybody back, there's almost always going to be piles of folks in line ready to take that place.


Not with a 20% unemployment rate.


----------



## pixieprincess925

A2DisneyMom said:


> Interesting development on MDE today.  My AP (which expired one week after the closure and I renewed last month) are now updated to reflect my new DVC Platinum AP certificate with 365 days remaining.


without the "extra" days we get for closure?


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> BlogMickey is a bit late on picking these stories up... @yulilin3 head's upped us days ago on that snippet from the call.
> 
> And it's a bit of take with a grain of salt no? Union doesn't exactly like the cheap CP labor right? ...Maybe we see a version of CP brought back that does not include housing for now?


"Soon" is also a very subjective term. Does that mean a few months?  A year? Multiple years?  I agree that the union doesn't like the CP.  I kind of hope that this situation will cause Disney World to rely more on full time staff and less on the CP long term, but time will tell.


----------



## focusondisney

Remy is Up said:


> Lol. The cms answer that question multiple times a day. *The typical response as I heard my daughter say yesterday.* We are excited you are coming back to visit. At this time we do not have information on packages for 2021 nor any information as to when they will be released. Be sure to watch the website or your email for updates



Ok, I have to ask. Where are you getting your information? In reading the last several pages, I was under the assumption you are a higher level employee & presenting information you have actual access to. But by the bolded, I’m now guessing you are just getting info from your daughter who happens to be a CRO agent working at home.  Just wondering where the info is coming from, so I can weigh what you are saying against other sources. No offense to your daughter at all, but we all know those CMs are not always on the inside of the most current information.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268559968833351680


----------



## chicagoshannon

catfan98 said:


> @Remy is Up    Will ADRs be 60 days and Park reservations be 30 days?  Am I understanding that correctly?  And, will both of those things be on a rolling basis or will they be length of stay?  Thank you!


They can't do ADR's before park reservation.  That would defeat the whole purpose.  I would think that it won't be 60 day ADR at first since it's less than 60 days til when the parks open.  I'm sure there will be some system where you aren't even able to reserve an ADR for a park unless you have a reservation for that park that day.


----------



## kariyava

Remy (or anyone else in the know) -- does anyone have more information regarding Florida resident discovery tickets?  My mom and stepdad bought some for our now-postponed April trip.  We have rescheduled for November, but the latest extension news I see is that the discovery tickets are only extended until September, which is not very long after their limited re-opening.  Especially now that "regular" tickets appear to have a September 2021 expiration (moved significantly from December 2020), I was hoping for another extension on the discovery tickets as well (or at a minimum the ability to apply the cost of those tickets to new "regular" tickets).  Any word on recovery for those tickets?


----------



## LSUmiss

KrazeeK120 said:


> I don’t think they resorted to something impossible. In my entire STATE, it’s mandated that everyone 2 and older wears a mask if indoors where 6 feet of distancing can’t be maintained. My local parks and recreation is even mandating them for outdoor activities. 2 years old seems to be the cutoff per CDC guidelines.
> 
> And for the record, I get it. I have a 4 year old and elected not to enroll him in the local sports programs this summer because of the mask requirement. We were supposed to be at Disney last week and have elected to postpone until next summer, hoping things are getting closer to normal by then. I fully support mask usage, but if I feel like wearing one is going to significantly detract from the enjoyment of an activity, I’m making the choice not to partake at this time. Wearing a mask on vacation isn’t a vacation to me. But I understand why Disney (and other businesses) have the mask requirement.


I think it’s impossible for a just turned 2 yr old no matter who came up with it. And that’s also the problem with all of this is ppl are coming from all over the country. Some states are much more into mask-wearing than others.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268559968833351680


yes.  Reservations open on the 8th.  Now sure how far out you can reserve yet though.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268559968833351680


I think it's pretty safe to assume the reservation system is their way of "contact tracing"


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> BlogMickey is a bit late on picking these stories up... @yulilin3 head's upped us days ago on that snippet from the call.
> 
> And it's a bit of take with a grain of salt no? Union doesn't exactly like the cheap CP labor right? ...Maybe we see a version of CP brought back that does not include housing for now?


It’s a far more complicated relationship, but I think they are right to say CPs likely will not be back soon, at least this year. From Disney’s perspective, it’s less about Housing (though that’s a factor) and more about the fewer roles available at the moment. With TL, BB, certain hotels, and certain restaurants remaining closed, those CMs will fill the roles vacated by CPs. This isn’t a one week or one month thing. As those closed areas come back online, Disney will start slowly shifting CMs back to those roles. 

Disney also has a large population of “Part-Time” CMs who are not always regularly scheduled shifts each week. Because of their low seniority, they are sort of “reserves” that get many of their shifts by picking up shifts from co-workers. Given what they and the union have said (all PT called back before CP), they will have to have space for and call back all of those PTs (and there’s a lot) before any CPs are going to return.

In regard to Housing, the majority of CPs rely on Housing. In fact, all International Programs Participants are required to live in Housing. I actually think some of those IPs (specifically Cultural Reps) will be back before CPs because they’re going to need them to staff Epcot, more so than other front-kind CM roles (which have those PT CMs). I think Disney will see how schools in the fall handle dorms. They also happen to have a new complex opening later this year (well supposed to), so they could theoretically have more capacity to spread people out.

Keep in mind, there’s only one “term” left in 2020 for domestic CP arrivals: fall. Those arrivals are in August and September. Once those are canceled, that’s it for this year, and they still have two months to decide if they want to open applications for Spring 2021.


----------



## mattpeto

AmberMV said:


> I respectfully disagree.  If you ever looked at what is available for children at Disney you will find that, behind Magic Kingdom, EPCOT actually has the most for children to participate in among the 4 main parks.



Don't get me wrong.  We love Epcot!  It might be my favorite park!

I just think it serves best as a park-hopping experience and being the nightcap part of it.  Especially if you are staying at an Epcot resort.


----------



## DisneyEater

mattpeto said:


> Epcot as a full day theme park is a real stretch for families with children.  Losing park hopper functionality might mean skipping that park for the summer.



Strongly disagree. This has always been a favorite for my kids and we spend multiple days at Epcot.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I think it’s impossible for a just turned 2 yr old no matter who came up with it. And that’s also the problem with all of this is ppl are coming from all over the country. Some states are much more into mask-wearing than others.



I don’t disagree that getting a 2 year old to keep a mask on is a giant pain, at best. If we had planned to come otherwise this summer the masks would probably stop us and my kids are older.

But I think the problem with different states having different levels of precautions isnt on Disney, it’s on guests to be aware of what they’re getting into. Masks aren’t worn in someone’s home state? Well they are in WDW at the moment so get used to it if you want to go. Just like those of us in different climates have to adjust and prepare for Florida weather, those coming from different COVID precautions will need to prepare and adjust.


----------



## westie55

KrazeeK120 said:


> I don’t think they resorted to something impossible. In my entire STATE, it’s mandated that everyone 2 and older wears a mask if indoors where 6 feet of distancing can’t be maintained. My local parks and recreation is even mandating them for outdoor activities. 2 years old seems to be the cutoff per CDC guidelines.



My state has the same rule, except this isn't what Disney is asking.  Disney is asking for masks to be worn on 2 year olds at ALL times on property when not swimming or dining.  There is technically no provision for toddlers to remove the mask when they are safely distanced (outdoors) from others.  My guess is that people will use their judgment and allow their children to remove masks when they are outdoors and are distanced from others, but this is technically not permitted and seems to make no sense to me.  I understand why masks are required: for the protection of others.  But if you are alone on a walking path on Disney property with no one else around, forcing a mask on a toddler seems silly.


----------



## catfan98

chicagoshannon said:


> They can't do ADR's before park reservation.  That would defeat the whole purpose.  I would think that it won't be 60 day ADR at first since it's less than 60 days til when the parks open.  I'm sure there will be some system where you aren't even able to reserve an ADR for a park unless you have a reservation for that park that day.



Well, that is what I thought, but then I got confused.  So much info is being slung about, lol.  That is why I was asking for clarification.  We don't go until October.  Thanks for the input, it's appreciated.


----------



## Pyotr

kariyava said:


> Remy (or anyone else in the know) -- does anyone have more information regarding Florida resident discovery tickets?  My mom and stepdad bought some for our now-postponed April trip.  We have rescheduled for November, but the latest extension news I see is that the discovery tickets are only extended until September, which is not very long after their limited re-opening.  Especially now that "regular" tickets appear to have a September 2021 expiration (moved significantly from December 2020), I was hoping for another extension on the discovery tickets as well (or at a minimum the ability to apply the cost of those tickets to new "regular" tickets).  Any word on recovery for those tickets?



I had 4 Discover Disney tickets that I was unable to use. I called and they were fully refunded. Sure, I could have rolled it over to other tickets, but with me being unsure when my next family trip is, I’d just rather have my money back.  Otherwise it’s like giving Disney a interest free loan.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The worst full day no break park is DHS IMO. For us it feels like we circle that park like 30 times if we stay the full day.

Epcot naturally breaks itself up and lends itself to a full day park nicely. Morning in Future World, QS lunch (in Mexico thank you very much). Afternoon spent wandering World Showcase, snacking (drinking lol) and doing low wait things. Sit down dinner, then absorb the wonderful Epcot atmosphere until it’s time for evening entertainment (or just go).

......I miss Epcot


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> FL is going into *Phase 3* tomorrow, governor ain’t about to pump those breaks!
> 
> (“More tests means more positives” is the line that will be used to justify it- rightly or wrongly we cannot discuss that specific aspect here.)


Phase 2


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

AmberMV said:


> I also have 2 year old twins, I know exactly what you mean.  They just turned 2 last month, and I can't even keep a hairtie in my girl's hair.  At that age they absolutely freak out if their airways are covered.  I also have an "older" 2 year old who is turning 3 this month and he may be able to handle it longer, but still questionable.  It's unfortunate for us, but there were SO MANY people on just this board who were trying to get around mask rules for so many reasons I guess they had to resort to something so impossible that the people who really can't keep a mask on won't come.  The CM I spoke with regarding my never-cancelled June reservation last week suggested we come later in the year when possibly the 2 year old mask requirement will not be mandatory anymore.


 You're a rock star for having 3 under 3!!  One of mine also refuses to wear a bow haha...


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Phase 2


*facepalm* edited


----------



## Moliphino

I don't remember the last time I spent a full day in any park.  We hop every day and are in Epcot at some point almost every day of a trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Good or bad, it’s going to take a lot more than that for any of them to shut down again. I don’t think DeSantis will ever shut the state down again. An individual business will have to make their own decisions. Each man for himself is the name of the game going forward.



I think so too.

Also part of the reason places like Disney are going so strict in their precautions, they’ll be likelier to be able to stay open through small (hopefully small) spikes reopening brings as well as any more waves.


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

westie55 said:


> My state has the same rule, except this isn't what Disney is asking.  Disney is asking for masks to be worn on 2 year olds at ALL times on property when not swimming or dining.  There is technically no provision for toddlers to remove the mask when they are safely distanced (outdoors) from others.  My guess is that people will use their judgment and allow their children to remove masks when they are outdoors and are distanced from others, but this is technically not permitted and seems to make no sense to me.  I understand why masks are required: for the protection of others.  But if you are alone on a walking path on Disney property with no one else around, forcing a mask on a toddler seems silly.


This plus toddlers are incredibly unpredictable. Or maybe just mine are? You can practice all you want but they might have a meltdown just before you enter. Some days my kids love shoes, other days they act like I am stabbing them when I try to put on sandals. Families (including those with tiny kiddos) are Disney's bread and butter so again just watching to see how they handle this.


----------



## Eric Smith

Moliphino said:


> I don't remember the last time I spent a full day in any park.  We hop every day and are in Epcot at some point almost every day of a trip.


Same here.  We may do it once a trip if we do a half day at Disney Springs.  We make use of our park hoppers.  I understand why hopping can't be allowed right now, but it would be a shame if they made significant lasting changes to park hopping.


----------



## scjm222

Remy is Up said:


> It is a business model to staff parks more effectively by knowing how many people will be there accounting for limited numbers of "walk up" guests. Walk up guests will find it they are behind the prebooked guests on other things. It is so if there were a spike they already have the ability to limit capacity through reservations and cut day guest entry. Therfore no disruption again to previously booked trips. As far as hopping options. My opinion based on the options I've heard is limited to on site guests and platinum aps only. Gold and silver would be able to purchase the hopping option in limited numbers.. But off site guests with regular tickets would no longer have the hop option. Nor would day guests. There would be preference to on site and platinum guests.


Thanks for all that you share!  Do you know if onsite includes Swalphin, Four Seasons, etc.?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268561418422489090


----------



## SarahC97

scjm222 said:


> Thanks for all that you share!  Do you know if onsite includes Swalphin, Four Seasons, etc.?


I have heard that it does.


----------



## nicket

Remy is Up said:


> Yes





Remy is Up said:


> Yes



Are ADRs still expected to be able to be made 60 days out? Interesting that you can book dining before actual park reservations if true. Glad to hear that on site guests will still have an advantage in making park reservations!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Same here.  We may do it once a trip if we do a half day at Disney Springs.  We make use of our park hoppers.  I understand why hopping can't be allowed right now, but it would be a shame if they made significant lasting changes to park hopping.



I would think they could allow hopping as long as they track how many people are in the park and only let you hop there if there is room and/or available "reservations"

I think the concern is they have reservations for 25% capacity and then a bunch of people "hop" and now total capacity is up to 30% capacity which is too much.  I think if they can figure out a system  so that you can only hop to a park if the actual capacity is still under than 25% even with not yet used reservations then they can make it work


----------



## Arguetafamily

hereforthechurros said:


> It didn't even occur to me my son (just turned 7) would have an issue since he easily wears a mask to Costco, doctor, anywhere. But last week I asked him about going to WDW in a mask and he empathically said NO. Even to finally ride ROTR? He still said no. I was surprised but glad I asked. One more notch in the to cancel or not column.


 
Anecdotally- I have five children 22, 20, 14, 13, 8, at different times on many different occasions they have said to me NO WAY do I want this, or will do that. More specifically last March they had empathically told me they do not want to go to Character early breakfast ressies any longer...been there done that type attitude. Naturally I nixed all early morning Character breakfast for our upcoming trip in December. Welll, come December I was asked, why no early morning breakfasts?! They have done this to me countless times in many instances involving comfortably...

Point is kids often change their minds, not saying they will or trying to minimize their thoughts and feelings, just saying with kids, sometimes its a lose lose situation  If the alternative is no vaca they may feel differently come time for school to start.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Remy is Up said:


> Their system is the most complex in the travel industry and even among other industries. It isn't an overnight thing



No one is questioning how huge a mission it is to get this all working.     The point is Disney has had some IT issues and there is so much on their plate already!     It's asking so much to get an entire new ride que system up and running  and stable.   Universal has faced alot of issues with theirs and Disney's will have so many more users it will be under even more stress.      They can't have issues either if everyone in the park is able to virtual que reserve for pirates  at 3:15pm because of an error and we all try to show up at the same time it will create major gridlock and not safe spacing.   This is a major major project and will be under alot of stress.

Plus phones over heating up in florida hot summer heat and sun is gonna be rough when people will need them so much more in the park now.   The average person not on this board i think mostly uses a cell phone to take pictures in the parks or view the map, now they are gonna need alot more battery power to schedule every ride and order meals.    The time on phone will be alot more.  Their app can't be a battery and resource killer with all this new functionality.

Again the test days will be very important to test these systems.   They need small test days it can't be all Annual passholders, i bet there is a lottery to restrict it to small numbers.   They will hopefully iron out the bugs on the test days as Universal  is hopefully doing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268561418422489090


Seriously, in the history of the world, theme parks have never been this clean


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think they could allow hopping as long as they track how many people are in the park and only let you hop there if there is room and/or available "reservations"
> 
> I think the concern is they have reservations for 25% capacity and then a bunch of people "hop" and now total capacity is up to 30% capacity which is too much.  I think if they can figure out a system  so that you can only hop to a park if the actual capacity is still under than 25% even with not yet used reservations then they can make it work


Maybe they could potentially send out push notifications if a park is at - or nearing - capacity (do they do this around the holidays when it gets busy?) but that might take up too many IT resources. Not sure what would be involved if they were doing it on a daily basis.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268602040051212290


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268602040051212290


That should hopefully help with clearing up with what's going on with the resorts


----------



## wdwoutsider

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think they could allow hopping as long as they track how many people are in the park and only let you hop there if there is room and/or available "reservations"
> 
> I think the concern is they have reservations for 25% capacity and then a bunch of people "hop" and now total capacity is up to 30% capacity which is too much. I think if they can figure out a system so that you can only hop to a park if the actual capacity is still under than 25% even with not yet used reservations then they can make it work



For liability reasons and transportation i would be shocked if Disney allows Park Hoping for a while.    For contact tracing purposes it would make that impossible and the tech to make new reservations would be really advanced to keep an active count on numbers in the park and monitoring exits/entrances.    Much more basic and simple to allow a certain number of reservations ahead of time for each park and that is who is allowed admission.     Plus the transportation system is already going to be pushed to the limit with social distancing and pauses to clean requirements.    The less between park buses they can run the more they can run to resorts etc.

What if i don't have a park hopper and a ton of people leave Magic Kingdom because its so hot and muggy.  They all try to come back and are now denied because they let more people in because of the exits.   Seems too complex, i bet they don't allow park hoping would be my guess.   Just a straight reservation per park system and that's who gets in is so much easier.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> I think it’s impossible for a just turned 2 yr old no matter who came up with it. And that’s also the problem with all of this is ppl are coming from all over the country. Some states are much more into mask-wearing than others.



I was talking about this and for kids 4 and under  I really think it should be closer to only wear them when not in a stroller. I know on the hot humid days I wouldn't want my kids falling asleep in a stroller with a mask on, very dangerous.


----------



## AmberMV

jlwhitney said:


> I was talking about this and for kids 4 and under  I really think it should be closer to only wear them when not in a stroller. I know on the hot humid days I wouldn't want my kids falling asleep in a stroller with a mask on, very dangerous.


I agree with you as I have 3 kids under 3, however it's become pretty obvious to me that Disney is trying to discourage families with young children from visiting for this period of time.  And although I'm affected by that, Disney's property-Disney's rules and there is no use being upset over something I can't change.  AFAIK APs can still ask for refunds and if we as APs are too heavily prevented from visiting the parks then we will just ask for a refund on our AP and try again next year.


----------



## Sandisw

@Remy is Up Rumor is that tickets bought from UT after Wednesday may not qualify at first.  My DD’s boyfriend has a 4 day ticket attached before hand, but we released he needed a 6 day. So, now he has a 4 day bought before and a 6 day boughtn2 days later attached to him.  My DD is the same but with a 10 day and a 6 day.

Do you think they will only allow the 4 days to start? Thoughts?


----------



## Dulcee

jlwhitney said:


> I was talking about this and for kids 4 and under  I really think it should be closer to only wear them when not in a stroller. I know on the hot humid days I wouldn't want my kids falling asleep in a stroller with a mask on, very dangerous.


I would be shocked to see a situation where you were told to put a mask on a child asleep in a stroller. They aren't at risk for spreading aersolized viral particles while sleeping. Like everything else we'll need to wait and see but I doubt this would end up being an issue.


----------



## AmberMV

Dulcee said:


> I would be shocked to see a situation where you were told to put a mask on a child asleep in a stroller. They aren't at risk for spreading aersolized viral particles while sleeping. Like everything else we'll need to wait and see but I doubt this would end up being an issue.


AFAIK the exact verbiage on masks is "2 and over masks required unless actively eating or swimming"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268606815597625344


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Have we heard rumours (besides the confirmed info - Disney extending them the amount of time the parks are closed) about TIW cards?

I wonder if they’d extend them the length of time it takes for the majority of TS to be up and running, or even allow a prorated refund like they’re doing for AP.


----------



## lluv3971

Remy is Up said:


> They always limit previews to specific passes. You will still be subject to blackouts so silver ap holders prepare to be told they are not removing blackout dates. Which also means welcome back previews will not include silver. If your pass isn't blacked out, unless they choose to say gold and platinum only ( which is possible) And its a weekday. You'd likely be able to participate.


I wonder how much advance warning we would get. I'm an out-of-state AP and would consider making the trip if all the stars aligned (ie- was able to get a hotel reservation and "ticket" to the event).


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Not yet, but my experience is that this is a very manual process. For example, it took some work on the phone (and time on hold) to just renew the AP as some sort of override was required.  I’ll watch this closely, but am assuming they’re just getting these logged in the system so people can start booking reservations and maybe the extra time will be added later?


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> I agree with you as I have 3 kids under 3, however it's become pretty obvious to me that Disney is trying to discourage families with young children from visiting for this period of time.  And although I'm affected by that, Disney's property-Disney's rules and there is no use being upset over something I can't change.  AFAIK APs can still ask for refunds and if we as APs are too heavily prevented from visiting the parks then we will just ask for a refund on our AP and try again next year.



We are choosing to wait till they aren't required, it is the only thing keeping us from going.



Dulcee said:


> I would be shocked to see a situation where you were told to put a mask on a child asleep in a stroller. They aren't at risk for spreading aersolized viral particles while sleeping. Like everything else we'll need to wait and see but I doubt this would end up being an issue.



I didn't say putting one on once they are asleep but them falling asleep with it on, big difference. Kid often are wide awake to sound asleep in a stroller in mins.


----------



## Devil13

Once everything has been sorted out, I'd love to see a poll where people who are cancelling can pick their top reasons why they have done so.

Think it would be fascinating to see what the biggest factors actually are. I assume there is a vocal group of people in here who have their opinions, but maybe there are others who aren't chiming in.

Could do something for the people who are keeping too.

Would love to see it at the level of the entire forums and not just from one group, and then have it broken down by the groups to see how everything shakes out. Assume it would be valuable info for Dreams Unlimited to have as well.

@rteetz is that something that can be done?


----------



## BadPinkTink

@Devil13 @rteetz  you could do something like that on Survey Monkey, a free survey software and then link it in all the forums and on DIS / Dreams Unlimited social media pages


----------



## rteetz

Devil13 said:


> Once everything has been sorted out, I'd love to see a poll where people who are cancelling can pick their top reasons why they have done so.
> 
> Think it would be fascinating to see what the biggest factors actually are. I assume there is a vocal group of people in here who have their opinions, but maybe there are others who aren't chiming in.
> 
> Could do something for the people who are keeping too.
> 
> Would love to see it at the level of the entire forums and not just from one group, and then have it broken down by the groups to see how everything shakes out. Assume it would be valuable info for Dreams Unlimited to have as well.
> 
> @rteetz is that something that can be done?


There are some threads/polls discussing people canceling vs. not on the theme park attractions and strategies board.


----------



## Sandiz08

Oh that’s nice, the NBA arrives July 7th, the day  we were supposed to arrive. Lol


----------



## LSUmiss

jlwhitney said:


> I was talking about this and for kids 4 and under  I really think it should be closer to only wear them when not in a stroller. I know on the hot humid days I wouldn't want my kids falling asleep in a stroller with a mask on, very dangerous.


And half the time DS takes his shoes off & throws them while in the stroller. The mask will go right along with it.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> And half the time DS takes his shoes off & throws them while in the stroller. The mask will go right along with it.



yup I can see that one too!


----------



## Devil13

rteetz said:


> There are some threads/polls discussing people canceling vs. not on the theme park attractions and strategies board.



That was kinda my point - I never go into those boards, so had no idea.



Just a thought. Don't want to overstep, since I'm just a dummy who hangs out in here.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I agree with you as I have 3 kids under 3, however it's become pretty obvious to me that Disney is trying to discourage families with young children from visiting for this period of time.  And although I'm affected by that, Disney's property-Disney's rules and there is no use being upset over something I can't change.  AFAIK APs can still ask for refunds and if we as APs are too heavily prevented from visiting the parks then we will just ask for a refund on our AP and try again next year.


And that’s sucks for a destination first designed for families. Adults can go anywhere. There aren’t that many places for ppl with young kids. But even pre-Covid, I felt more & more Disney has been catering to adults & older kids.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think they could allow hopping as long as they track how many people are in the park and only let you hop there if there is room and/or available "reservations"
> 
> I think the concern is they have reservations for 25% capacity and then a bunch of people "hop" and now total capacity is up to 30% capacity which is too much.  I think if they can figure out a system  so that you can only hop to a park if the actual capacity is still under than 25% even with not yet used reservations then they can make it work


Oh yeah, I'm not concerned about that.  I really hope they don't modify park hopping after COVID is behind us. 

We can live without park hopping for our trips this year.  We're just planning for a more laid back Disney experience and probably not spending full days in the parks.


----------



## Sandisw

ChiSoxSider said:


> Thanks again for your help. I do have one last question...We are staying at a DVC that our friend is letting us use. I am not a DVC member. Whenever I call Disney for anything, I always get transferred to the DVC customer support and I really don't want to bother my friend with this. We are super appreciative of them letting us use their DVC and do not want to ask them to wait on hold or constantly call on our behalf. Is this the only way to reach out, even though I bought and linked the tickets myself? The second I enter the confirmation number in the automated system it sends me to DVC, and I obviously do not have any authority to make changes/ask detailed questions.



No way around it.  DVC is a completely different system and your reservation is owned by your friend.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> That should hopefully help with clearing up with what's going on with the resorts


NBPA has to approve it next.


----------



## catfan98

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268606815597625344



Did anywhere show a possible ending date?  I previously saw around October 12th, depending on how many games the final takes.


----------



## rteetz

catfan98 said:


> Did anywhere show a possible ending date?  I previously saw around October 12th, depending on how many games the final takes.


That is the end date as far as I know. And that’s only if the finals go to game 7. So they could end earlier.


----------



## Dsny4fun

wdwoutsider said:


> For liability reasons and transportation i would be shocked if Disney allows Park Hoping for a while.    For contact tracing purposes it would make that impossible and the tech to make new reservations would be really advanced to keep an active count on numbers in the park and monitoring exits/entrances.    Much more basic and simple to allow a certain number of reservations ahead of time for each park and that is who is allowed admission.     Plus the transportation system is already going to be pushed to the limit with social distancing and pauses to clean requirements.    The less between park buses they can run the more they can run to resorts etc.
> 
> What if i don't have a park hopper and a ton of people leave Magic Kingdom because its so hot and muggy.  They all try to come back and are now denied because they let more people in because of the exits.   Seems too complex, i bet they don't allow park hoping would be my guess.   Just a straight reservation per park system and that's who gets in is so much easier.


It may be easier...but it doesn't make the guest happier.  Somewhere along the line they are going to have to satisfy the customer....customer satisfaction is what Disney needs


----------



## catfan98

rteetz said:


> That is the end date as far as I know. And that’s only if the finals go to game 7. So they could end earlier.



Thank you.  We're supposed to be there Oct 2-10 staying at CSR...so....just wondering if we'll be impacted.  I'll just stay tuned for updates, lol.  Thanks!


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> That is the end date as far as I know. And that’s only if the finals go to game 7. So they could end earlier.


It's if at least one series in every round in the playoffs goes to the maximum amount of games.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268561418422489090


lol.  Wouldn't it be easier to just flip the tube over into the water or quick dunk it?


----------



## Krandor

catfan98 said:


> Thank you.  We're supposed to be there Oct 2-10 staying at CSR...so....just wondering if we'll be impacted.  I'll just stay tuned for updates, lol.  Thanks!



The chances of them knowing in september if the NBA will still be there on Oct 2nd is low (and chances are they will be).  You have a very high percentage chance of being moved is CSR is the location.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Sandisw said:


> No way around it.  DVC is a completely different system and your reservation is owned by your friend.


Interesting. So even though I purchased the tickets separately, they are now tied to the DVC and I cannot call and just discuss the ticket portion of the reservation?


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Seriously, in the history of the world, theme parks have never been this clean



I'm going to be real interested to see what six flags does.  They have never been known for their cleanliness.


----------



## ATL Gator

Had early July dates @ POP but no tickets.  After announcement, canceled POP and tried to buy tickets through Park Savers for July 23-26 with off-site hotel.  Got the "once Disney allows the purchase of new tickets again, we will immediately process your order" message.  With no specific announcements on % capacity and no idea about how many people are ahead of us in line, curious what are the odds that we get to purchase tickets for those dates?  Also, we're worried that if we do get tickets we won't be able to get reservations for all 4 parks during the 4 days.  Any predictions?


----------



## gottalovepluto

ATL Gator said:


> Had early July dates @ POP but no tickets.  After announcement, canceled POP and tried to buy tickets through Park Savers for July 23-26 with off-site hotel.  Got the "once Disney allows the purchase of new tickets again, we will immediately process your order" message.  With no specific announcements on % capacity and no idea about how many people are ahead of us in line, curious what are the odds that we get to purchase tickets for those dates?  Also, we're worried that if we do get tickets we won't be able to get reservations for all 4 parks during the 4 days.  Any predictions?


Put the options on a dart board, close your eyes and throw. Cause that’s about as accurate as our predictions are these days.

(But in all seriousness no one has a clue if you’ll be able to do any of that.)


----------



## AmberMV

ATL Gator said:


> Had early July dates @ POP but no tickets.  After announcement, canceled POP and tried to buy tickets through Park Savers for July 23-26 with off-site hotel.  Got the "once Disney allows the purchase of new tickets again, we will immediately process your order" message.  With no specific announcements on % capacity and no idea about how many people are ahead of us in line, curious what are the odds that we get to purchase tickets for those dates?  Also, we're worried that if we do get tickets we won't be able to get reservations for all 4 parks during the 4 days.  Any predictions?


Your specific scenario (no current tickets, not staying onsite) doesn't seem to have much probability in getting a res in July for even 1 park let alone all 4, IMO


----------



## Sandisw

ChiSoxSider said:


> Interesting. So even though I purchased the tickets separately, they are now tied to the DVC and I cannot call and just discuss the ticket portion of the reservation?



Nope...DVC will not talk to anyone but the owner.  It is legal piece of real estate.

Plus, not sure what ticket questions you have, but MS only has information on DVC APs.

Plus tickets are linked to you and not on a reservation. 

You can set up DME by yourself by calling. But that is it.  They won’t even confirm for you a reservation if you call,

ETA: it is because the reservation belongs to the owner, not you. Basically, you are either a paid renter or a guest of the owner...however, it still belongs to them.  Until you check in, its not yours and have no say...


----------



## Krandor

ATL Gator said:


> Had early July dates @ POP but no tickets.  After announcement, canceled POP and tried to buy tickets through Park Savers for July 23-26 with off-site hotel.  Got the "once Disney allows the purchase of new tickets again, we will immediately process your order" message.  With no specific announcements on % capacity and no idea about how many people are ahead of us in line, curious what are the odds that we get to purchase tickets for those dates?  Also, we're worried that if we do get tickets we won't be able to get reservations for all 4 parks during the 4 days.  Any predictions?



I wouldn't expect to be able to go on those dates.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Sandisw said:


> Nope...DVC will not talk to anyone but the owner.  It is legal piece of real estate.
> 
> Plus, not sure what ticket questions you have, but MS only has information on DVC APs.
> 
> You can set up DME by yourself by calling. But that is it.  They won’t even confirm for you a reservation if you call,


OK thanks. I don’t want to make changes to the DVC stay. Just was wondering (like a ton of others) what the plan was for hoppers. Some suggested that Disney would refund a portion to people who purchased hoppers. I bought the tickets through Expedia, so I was wondering how Disney would send me a partial refund via 3rd party sellers.

Thanks for the info on the DME! I didn’t know I was able to add that myself and thought I needed to bother the member for that.


----------



## Krandor

ChiSoxSider said:


> OK thanks. I don’t want to make changes to the DVC stay. Just was wondering (like a ton of others) what the plan was for hoppers.



The phone CMs don't know that at this point.  So even if you could get them to talk to you that is all you'd get.  If the information was out there it would be on here.  Nobody knows just yet.

EDIT : Most likely if they do go with no hoppers you'll have to deal with Expedia for your refund but again right now we don't know any of that.


----------



## skeeter31

ChiSoxSider said:


> OK thanks. I don’t want to make changes to the DVC stay. Just was wondering (like a ton of others) what the plan was for hoppers. Some suggested that Disney would refund a portion to people who purchased hoppers. I bought the tickets through Expedia, so I was wondering how Disney would send me a partial refund via 3rd party sellers.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the DME! I didn’t know I was able to add that myself and thought I needed to bother the member for that.


Disney isn’t going to have any answers for that if you call anyway as there hasn’t been any official announcement regarding park hopping. There’s no concrete answer as to whether there won’t be hopping allowed. So calling would just be a waste of time anyway.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268613808295206912


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Krandor said:


> The phone CMs don't know that at this point.  So even if you could get them to talk to you that is all you'd get.  If the information was out there it would be on here.  Nobody knows just yet.
> 
> EDIT : Most likely if they do go with no hoppers you'll have to deal with Expedia for your refund but again right now we don't know any of that.


Thanks. I have no plans to call anytime soon, I was just wondering if they would even talk to me since the stay is DVC.


----------



## Krandor

ChiSoxSider said:


> Thanks. I have no plans to call anytime soon, I was just wondering if they would even talk to me since the stay is DVC.



Guest services would talk to you.   Don't put in your confirmation number because the confirmation number is for your resort reservation and has nothing to do with your tickets.


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> The chances of them knowing in september if the NBA will still be there on Oct 2nd is low (and chances are they will be).  You have a very high percentage chance of being moved is CSR is the location.


There will also probably be some turnover time after the NBA leaves before they open the resort to guests again.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268613808295206912



Deffinitely getting fast tracked.  Don't think there is much chance it gets turned down.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> There will also probably be some turnover time after the NBA leaves before they open the resort to guests again.



Agreed.   Chances NBA is down and out by Oct 2nd is very very low.  In fact I'd not even sure it is mathmatically possible to be done by Oct 2nd...Would need many series to be done in 4-5 games to be done that early I believe.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Cedar Point to open Hotel Breakers on June 12th.   The park will not be open then.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Duplicate


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LSUmiss said:


> And that’s sucks for a destination first designed for families. Adults can go anywhere. There aren’t that many places for ppl with young kids. But even pre-Covid, I felt more & more Disney has been catering to adults & older kids.



There is plenty at the parks for young children, and plenty at the parks for adults. I don't think that either group is any more deserving of visiting than the other. It is a fun and happy place for everyone which is exactly the way it should be.

I think Disney is doing the best it can given the circumstances. Certain things are just going to be inconvenient for awhile.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> There is plenty at the parks for young children, and plenty at the parks for adults. I don't think that either group is any more deserving of visiting than the other. It is a fun and happy place for everyone which is exactly the way it should be.
> 
> I think Disney is doing the best it can given the circumstances.


Pp said she thinks Disney is trying to discourage ppl with young kids from coming. If that’s true, for a place designed specifically for families, that sucks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Pp said she thinks Disney is trying to discourage ppl with young kids from coming. If that’s true, for a place designed specifically for families, that sucks.



Personally I think saying they are trying to discourage people with young kids from coming is going too far - I think they are putting out the guidelines for what they feel is needed for everyone to follow and if a byproduct of that is that it becomes challenging for people with young kids then that is a side effect that happens - they aren't going to go the otherway and be lax places to make it easier for people with young kids if they feel it isn't int he best interests of everyone to be lax there


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Pp said she thinks Disney is trying to discourage ppl with young kids from coming. If that’s true, for a place designed specifically for families, that sucks.


They're not trying to discourage people with young kids from coming.  They're following guidance from health officials on what steps need to be taken to be as safe as possible.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Pp said she thinks Disney is trying to discourage ppl with young kids from coming. If that’s true, for a place designed specifically for families, that sucks.




But it wasn’t a place designed for families to bring young children during a pandemic. They’re reacting to this major world issue, they’re not just screwing up what we know and love about Disney by choice. If that discourages people from bringing their young children, I don’t think it’s the intention rather an accepted side effect.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don't think anyone should take pandemic precautions so personally.


----------



## Sandisw

ChiSoxSider said:


> OK thanks. I don’t want to make changes to the DVC stay. Just was wondering (like a ton of others) what the plan was for hoppers. Some suggested that Disney would refund a portion to people who purchased hoppers. I bought the tickets through Expedia, so I was wondering how Disney would send me a partial refund via 3rd party sellers.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the DME! I didn’t know I was able to add that myself and thought I needed to bother the member for that.



DVC MS can’t help you with that..even as an owner I have to contact Disney ticketing for those questions.

What I can tell you is that I had a ticket from UT that I needed to change dates from June to August.  They told me that tickets purchased from 3rd party vendors have to be dealt with by them.

I had to contact them and get it dealt with. While we don’t know what will happen, I would be very surprised to see Disney do the refund and not refer you to Expedia...


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> But it wasn’t a place designed for families to bring young children during a pandemic. They’re reacting to this major world issue, they’re not just screwing up what we know and love about Disney by choice. If that discourages people from bringing their young children, I don’t think it’s the intention rather an accepted side effect.



Correct.  Even if you are on the side that believes these measures are necessary and needed, nobody enjoys seeing these changes being made (well except maybe 60 day ADR vs 180 day ADR..lol).  Really none of this is anything anybody wants to see happen.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> I had to contact them and get it dealt with. While we don’t know what will happen, I would be very surprised to see Disney do the refund and not refer you to Expedia...



Right.   The "customer" who bought the tickets from disney was expedia.  So expedia would get the refund and it would be up to them to give it to their customers.  At least that is how things like this normally work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In case anyone was wondering, it was the Blazers that voted against the NBA plan (vote was 29-1)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268627737733971969


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’ve never known so much about the NBA in my life. My neighbour was shocked when we were talking and I told him something about the negotiations before he realized I only knew before him because it collided with my Disney obsession lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ve never known so much about the NBA in my life. My neighbour was shocked when we were talking and I told him something about the negotiations before he realized I only knew before him because it collided with my Disney obsession lol.



I saw a meme that was like:

NBA Fans: What is the structure? Which teams involved?  What are the dates?

Disney fans: What resort are they staying at?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a meme that was like:
> 
> NBA Fans: What is the structure? Which teams involved?  What are the dates?
> 
> Disney fans: What resort are they staying at?!?!?!?!?





Thats perfect!


----------



## jenjersnap

Is the current NBA plan rumored to be maintaining a bubble? There was talk of a relaxed model last week, I think, just curious if that has gained traction.


----------



## Prof_obvious

So, I have an existing reservation for July 13-16 at Pop with park hopper, FPs and a quick-service dining package for myself and my 16 yr old son. The dining and FPs have been cancelled. We're waiting to hear about the new reservation system and whether we will be moved from Pop or cancelled.  My TA heard from a colleague Re: one of her customers with reservations in October. The TA checked the reservation in MDE and the resort had been switched from Caribbean Beach to Animal Kingdom. Just sharing as another piece of info for people.

If anyone is interested, my reservation has not been cancelled, nor have we been moved. Thirty-eight days and counting.


----------



## WatchandLearn33

Prof_obvious said:


> So, I have an existing reservation for July 13-16 at Pop with park hopper, FPs and a quick-service dining package for myself and my 16 yr old son. The dining and FPs have been cancelled. We're waiting to hear about the new reservation system and whether we will be moved from Pop or cancelled.  My TA heard from a colleague Re: one of her customers with reservations in October. The TA checked the reservation in MDE and the resort had been switched from Caribbean Beach to Animal Kingdom. Just sharing as another piece of info for people.
> 
> If anyone is interested, my reservation has not been cancelled, nor have we been moved. Thirty-eight days and counting.


Has your payment been updated for a new total without the dining plan? I keep checking mine and there is no monetary change. All of my reservations have been canceled though.


----------



## courtney1188

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Cedar Point to open Hotel Breakers on June 12th.   The park will not be open then.


I really need a park opening there! We had to the kids about cancelling our July Disney trip this morning and they’re so bummed. It would definitely soften the blow if they got to go to Cedar Point at some point this season. Much more manageable for us in terms of distance, and since discovering his love of coasters at Disney my 7 year old has been begging to ride Millenium Force.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

Sandisw said:


> DVC MS can’t help you with that..even as an owner I have to contact Disney ticketing for those questions.
> 
> What I can tell you is that I had a ticket from UT that I needed to change dates from June to August.  They told me that tickets purchased from 3rd party vendors have to be dealt with by them.
> 
> I had to contact them and get it dealt with. While we don’t know what will happen, I would be very surprised to see Disney do the refund and not refer you to Expedia...


Thanks for your help. We will wait for more info and hopefully everything gets sorted out eventually. If Disney announces something in terms of refund for hoppers I'll at least have documentation to take to Expedia. Have a great day!


----------



## Prof_obvious

WatchandLearn33 said:


> Has your payment been updated for a new total without the dining plan? I keep checking mine and there is no monetary change. All of my reservations have been canceled though.


Yes. My TA forwarded me a revision with that removed.  My ticket price has not been changed, even though I believe Park Hoppers are no more.  They also changed to date payment in full was due until 7 days prior.


----------



## Krandor

Prof_obvious said:


> Yes. My TA forwarded me a revision with that removed.  My ticket price has not been changed, even though I believe Park Hoppers are no more.  They also changed to date payment in full was due until 7 days prior.



Park hoppers haven;'t been officially announced cancelled yet so won't be any adjustments until then


----------



## Jessj0012

WatchandLearn33 said:


> Has your payment been updated for a new total without the dining plan? I keep checking mine and there is no monetary change. All of my reservations have been canceled though.


My payment total hasn't changed since the no dining plan and I keep checking. I just assume it'll take awhile as we aren't scheduled to go until December.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Booked for August 8-15 as military room only (2 rooms, no tickets, were going to get them from SoG.  Now our military person is not able to join us. So we need to switch room w/o military discount and buy tickets. Called and spoke to a CM to see if they knew if we could change or add tickets because we no longer have the military person with us. Obviously no changes are able to be made at this point to keep trying back in about a week....fingers crossed....


----------



## Tiggr88

jenjersnap said:


> Is the current NBA plan rumored to be maintaining a bubble? There was talk of a relaxed model last week, I think, just curious if that has gained traction.


It's a relaxed bubble 

I don't think anyone knows yet. The first talk of a bubble was very early on before the NBA had zeroed in on a location. More of a theoretical "what would be required and how would it work" thought process. At that time (a month ago or more now) there was thought that it would need to be a completely isolated bubble. All players, staff, media, hotel staff, transportation staff, etc. would need to be isolated. There might be a two week isolation before entering and before leaving, especially if they could not get enough tests. No one would be allowed inside or out of the bubble without shutting it down if it happened or if even one player was diagnosed.

As time has progressed it appears that the "bubble" requirements are being relaxed but since no one had an official plan to begin with and the details have not been released yet (probably waiting for the union to approve first) its really hard to say what was original and what was relaxed.  Recently, it appears that they will allow at least some of the people to visit restaurants if they maintain social distancing. It also appears that they would not shut down if one or two people test positive while in they are playing. It will be very interesting to see what those details end up being and how they are enforced.

Keep in mind that not everyone was on board for some of the original thoughts anyway. At least one player said that they had a pregnant wife and if they couldn't leave and be with her without a two week isolation he wouldn't participate. 

One of the Union reps also questioned how the enforcement would work. There was a concern about the optics of a police presence enforcing the bubble and not letting people in or out. That was before the events of the last week.

Like everything else these days, everything is in a state of flux as they figure out the best way to proceed.


----------



## Marthasor

TheMaxRebo said:


> In case anyone was wondering, it was the Blazers that voted against the NBA plan (vote was 29-1)



I guess it isn't "Dame Time"?



jenjersnap said:


> Is the current NBA plan rumored to be maintaining a bubble? There was talk of a relaxed model last week, I think, just curious if that has gained traction.



ESPN is still reporting:  "Life in the NBA bubble will be governed by a set of safety protocols. While players and coaches will be allowed to golf or eat at outdoor restaurants, they will also need to maintain social distancing, sources told ESPN's Ramona Shelburne."  I don't know how that plays out in terms of where they can golf or what outside restaurants they can go to?

Here is the article:  https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29267294/source-nba-approves-plan-return-orlando


----------



## The Pho

courtney1188 said:


> I really need a park opening there! We had to the kids about cancelling our July Disney trip this morning and they’re so bummed. It would definitely soften the blow if they got to go to Cedar Point at some point this season. Much more manageable for us in terms of distance, and since discovering his love of coasters at Disney my 7 year old has been begging to ride Millenium Force.


All signs point to an opening timeline around Disney’s right now, but nothing official from them.


----------



## Tiggr88

A Q&A from ESPN. Mostly about the playoff format but some information on what is known about the bubble.

edited to remove link - looks like someone beat me as I was posting.
edited again to put it back, it was a different article.

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29267080/what-know-know-nba-return-play
*Why will people be able to come and go from the bubble?*

The league is expected to house everyone at one hotel and limit access to those outside the bubble. There will be some ability to move around and eat at outdoor restaurants and have some recreation, such as playing golf. But overall the NBA is expected to keep the bubble tight to prevent the introduction of the coronavirus.

But the league and players' union felt strongly that family members be permitted to join the players. No one wanted the players to be separated from loved ones for potentially such a long duration. There have been discussions about allowing family members to enter the bubble as the season progresses. If that happens, they would be subject to quarantine before entering and tested routinely once inside.

There is the possibility of varying levels of access for some who could travel in and out of the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex, but the league would restrict direct access to those inside the bubble.

Players who might have to leave the bubble for medical tests (MRIs, etc.) or for personal reasons might be able to return depending on the league's final protocol guidelines.


----------



## runjulesrun

I received a TA notification that emails will be going out tonight to guests with bookings during the week of June 14-20 notifying them that their stays will be impacted by the temporary closures. Doesn't that seem behind things? Why would Disney just now be notifying TAs & guests about this when we have known for a week that they would be closed during those dates?

Also, they said the email is going out tonight so that their reservations team will be ready to assist guests tomorrow morning. The email said that guests can modify or cancel their reservations. Was that a mistake since modifications are locked right now?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> I agree with you as I have 3 kids under 3, however it's become pretty obvious to me that Disney is trying to discourage families with young children from visiting for this period of time.  And although I'm affected by that, Disney's property-Disney's rules and there is no use being upset over something I can't change.  *AFAIK APs can still ask for refunds and if we as APs are too heavily prevented from visiting the parks then we will just ask for a refund on our AP and try again next year.*


Refunds are only for the period of time the park is closed. After that all indications from Disney is the clock resumes on your AP.

(Many of us suspect the refund period might include at least part of the phased re-opening as APs have been warned access will be limited for them during this time.)


----------



## chasgoose

runjulesrun said:


> I received a TA notification that emails will be going out tonight to guests with bookings during the week of June 14-20 notifying them that their stays will be impacted by the temporary closures. Doesn't that seem behind things? Why would Disney just now be notifying TAs & guests about this when we have known for a week that they would be closed during those dates?
> 
> Also, they said the email is going out tonight so that their reservations team will be ready to assist guests tomorrow morning. The email said that guests can modify or cancel their reservations. Was that a mistake since modifications are locked right now?



Probably because they didn't want the CMs, who would not be able to do anything to help customers, to be inundated with calls until the new reservation system (which included resorts in addition to the park reservations and modifications to FP/ADRs) was operational. Also, given that they would prefer most of the people rebook their trips for a future date (and that they already kind of screwed up by allowing people with March/April trips to rebook as early as they did), they probably wanted to have a clearer sense of their plan before straight up cancelling. That does seem to be cutting it a little close though.


----------



## FlagrantFleur

Hi all! Could really use some advice here. I spoke with a CM today regarding the room discount being offered for guests who booked a vacation with the free dining recovery offer. I was just told by that CM that due to my dates (June 1st - June 10th), that I could not receive that discount, even though I booked that offer.......Am I missing something here? This does not seem right at all. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## gottalovepluto

runjulesrun said:


> I received a TA notification that emails will be going out tonight to guests with bookings during the week of June 14-20 notifying them that their stays will be impacted by the temporary closures. Doesn't that seem behind things? Why would Disney just now be notifying TAs & guests about this when we have known for a week that they would be closed during those dates?
> 
> Also, they said the email is going out tonight so that their reservations team will be ready to assist guests tomorrow morning. The email said that guests can modify or cancel their reservations. Was that a mistake since modifications are locked right now?


Imho not a mistake. They are either ready to handle changes in the reservation system *or *they are making sure they have people to field the calls of cancelled guests on the processing of their refunds. I'm a pessimist these days so I think it's the later.

It was odd when DLR cancelled their next week on schedule last week but WDW skipped. Maybe what happened behind the scenes wasn't that they were gearing up for a mass cancellation, just that the system was literally locked down while they made the changes they needed to make so they couldn't proceed with the normal cancellations for WDW.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chasgoose said:


> Probably because they didn't want the CMs, who would not be able to do anything to help customers, to be inundated with calls until the new reservation system (which included resorts in addition to the park reservations and modifications to FP/ADRs) was operational. Also, given that they would prefer most of the people rebook their trips for a future date (and that they already kind of screwed up by allowing people with March/April trips to rebook as early as they did), they probably wanted to have a clearer sense of their plan before straight up cancelling. That does seem to be cutting it a little close though.


Call me skeptical but I can't imagine they have their ducks so lined up the new system for resort reservations, park reservations and ADRs is ready to fire up mañana... maybe at absolute best they're ready to start allowing currently booked guests modifications but imho that is best case scenario (which I don't expect)


----------



## pixieprincess925

Sandisw said:


> @Remy is Up Rumor is that tickets bought from UT after Wednesday may not qualify at first. My DD’s boyfriend has a 4 day ticket attached before hand, but we released he needed a 6 day. So, now he has a 4 day bought before and a 6 day boughtn2 days later attached to him. My DD is the same but with a 10 day and a 6 day.
> 
> Do you think they will only allow the 4 days to start? Thoughts?




As long as the 4-day tickets are on the account, that should qualify him to make park reservations. Just make sure that before they enter a park for the first time they stop by a ticket window or guest relations to have them prioritize which ticket they want used first. Unless something changes drastically on the Disney IT side, the park reservation should be tied to a guest once it's made and not a specific ticket. In other words, the boyfriend's 4-day ticket should qualify him to make a park reservation, then when he gets there he should be able to use the 6-day ticket.

Obviously, this is my understanding based on how things have been structured for Disney IT in the past. No idea if they have kept this model or completely revamped it. YMMV.


----------



## Chief Cardinal

Jessj0012 said:


> My payment total hasn't changed since the no dining plan and I keep checking. I just assume it'll take awhile as we aren't scheduled to go until December.



I got my new statement last night, and thats the only place I have seen the new cost.   My Res is for Sept 11-17 and had paid in full (with free dining after canceling April trip)  I paid using a two different cards.  Today I got part of my refund on one of my cards but not the other yet.  I'm actually surprised at how quick they are beginning to start reimbursing.


----------



## Marthasor

runjulesrun said:


> I received a TA notification that emails will be going out tonight to guests with bookings during the week of June 14-20 notifying them that their stays will be impacted by the temporary closures. Doesn't that seem behind things? Why would Disney just now be notifying TAs & guests about this when we have known for a week that they would be closed during those dates?
> 
> Also, they said the email is going out tonight so that their reservations team will be ready to assist guests tomorrow morning. *The email said that guests can modify *or cancel their reservations. *Was that a mistake since modifications are locked right now?*



I guess we'll find out tomorrow morning if it was a typo!


----------



## jenjersnap

That still sounds fairly strict. Honestly, I was wondering about players’ families being able to leave the bubble and, oh, as just one example, being given priority making park reservations.  Hopefully, not.



Tiggr88 said:


> A Q&A from ESPN. Mostly about the playoff format but some information on what is known about the bubble.
> 
> edited to remove link - looks like someone beat me as I was posting.
> edited again to put it back, it was a different article.
> 
> https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29267080/what-know-know-nba-return-play
> *Why will people be able to come and go from the bubble?*
> 
> The league is expected to house everyone at one hotel and limit access to those outside the bubble. There will be some ability to move around and eat at outdoor restaurants and have some recreation, such as playing golf. But overall the NBA is expected to keep the bubble tight to prevent the introduction of the coronavirus.
> 
> But the league and players' union felt strongly that family members be permitted to join the players. No one wanted the players to be separated from loved ones for potentially such a long duration. There have been discussions about allowing family members to enter the bubble as the season progresses. If that happens, they would be subject to quarantine before entering and tested routinely once inside.
> 
> There is the possibility of varying levels of access for some who could travel in and out of the ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex, but the league would restrict direct access to those inside the bubble.
> 
> Players who might have to leave the bubble for medical tests (MRIs, etc.) or for personal reasons might be able to return depending on the league's final protocol guidelines.


----------



## Sandisw

pixieprincess925 said:


> As long as the 4-day tickets are on the account, that should qualify him to make park reservations. Just make sure that before they enter a park for the first time they stop by a ticket window or guest relations to have them prioritize which ticket they want used first. Unless something changes drastically on the Disney IT side, the park reservation should be tied to a guest once it's made and not a specific ticket. In other words, the boyfriend's 4-day ticket should qualify him to make a park reservation, then when he gets there he should be able to use the 6-day ticket.
> 
> Obviously, this is my understanding based on how things have been structured for Disney IT in the past. No idea if they have kept this model or completely revamped it. YMMV.



Yes, I have done the priority ticketing. I was just wondering if the 6 day ticket would allow him to get 6 days of park reservations when they open with he rumor it won’t count.


----------



## chicagoshannon

FlagrantFleur said:


> Hi all! Could really use some advice here. I spoke with a CM today regarding the room discount being offered for guests who booked a vacation with the free dining recovery offer. I was just told by that CM that due to my dates (June 1st - June 10th), that I could not receive that discount, even though I booked that offer.......Am I missing something here? This does not seem right at all. Any advice is appreciated.


They've only been giving the 35% off to those whose trips fall during the time the parks will be open.


----------



## casaya95

Just wanted to let y'all know that there is a thread called "Resort Change by Disney" that provides some good rumors based on some insider info on how Disney may be proceeding (I think the poster's name is HopperFan)!


----------



## Dis5150

chicagoshannon said:


> They've only been giving the 35% off to those whose trips fall during the time the parks will be open.


Hmmm Our dates are 6/26-7/3 and we got the 35% off email....
ETA: we also had the free dining


----------



## gottalovepluto

casaya95 said:


> Just wanted to let y'all know that there is a thread called "Resort Change by Disney" that provides some good rumors based on some insider infoon how Disney may be proceeding (I think the poster's name is HopperFan)!


Quite intriguing. Especially the part about they will go through each reservation manually...

TLDR for those who don't want to look it up: *For the love of all things Disney, if you really want to go on that WDW trip soon book a refundable backup now*. (And if you think life isn't fair now- buckle up lol. Some may be fine, others not so much...)


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dis5150 said:


> Hmmm Our dates are 6/26-7/3 and we got the 35% off email....
> ETA: we also had the free dining


did they adjust your cost?  Seems like they've just been adjusting people that have rooms from July 11 on.  They haven't given any amount off a future trip yet that I've seen.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Quite intriguing. Especially the part about they will go through each reservation manually...
> 
> TLDR for those who don't want to look it up: *For the love of all things Disney, if you really want to go on that WDW trip soon book a refundable backup now*. (And if you think life isn't fair now- buckle up lol. Some may be fine, others not so much...)



Not sure if I should be proud or embarrassed that I do in fact have a backup resort booked for the backup trip to my backup trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or embarrassed that I do in fact have a backup resort booked for the backup trip to my backup trip.


Proud!! You are getting a trip in even if hell and high water get the first two!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Quite intriguing. Especially the part about they will go through each reservation manually...
> 
> TLDR for those who don't want to look it up: *For the love of all things Disney, if you really want to go on that WDW trip soon book a refundable backup now*. (And if you think life isn't fair now- buckle up lol. Some may be fine, others not so much...)



Yikes.

I wonder if they’d be using who has valid tickets attached and who doesn’t as the first factor in who gets cancelled and who doesn’t. (If true blah blah blah usual this is speculation not fact disclaimer)


----------



## Auntrosie

Kmedders said:


> Maybe it doesn’t need to be said but... booking a value resort doesn’t mean the bookers are “lower income to those that can afford Disney”. Sounds like an incredibly entitled and arrogant attitude. I won’t get into a debate about the choice to buy into DVC or not. But I would argue that many high income families book a value resort for many different reasons, one of those being that it Is financially wise to not overpay on a resort that they only sleep in. Furthermore, there are many hard working families who save up for years to afford a Disney trip and choose to stay at a value to maximize their Dollar.


You shouldn’t think this way - it’s not correct.  Most guests stay at every level


RamblingMad said:


> Of course.
> 
> What I’m saying is that it’s going to make Disney look good. They’re basically taking lower income relative to those that can afford Disney and giving them a better experience for the same price. This might offset some of the less than great experience in the parks due everything not up and running such as parades and fireworks.
> 
> No one care about the rich guy that overpaid.


Don’t think that. It’s completely untrue. I hope everyone gets to experience an upgrade to nicer accommodations while on a trip at least once in their lives. Such a great thing to happen when you’re on vacation!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-extends-ticket-expiration-to-september-26-2021/


----------



## Dis5150

chicagoshannon said:


> did they adjust your cost?  Seems like they've just been adjusting people that have rooms from July 11 on.  They haven't given any amount off a future trip yet that I've seen.


No, but they aren’t taking reservations right now, so how could you see anything on a rebooked trip? Not a second trip you might also already have on the books but a rescheduled trip, moving our cancelled reservation to a future date. So same reservation basically.


----------



## Jothmas

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if I should be proud or embarrassed that I do in fact have a backup resort booked for the backup trip to my backup trip.


Me too. Original trip was June, but I booked a backup trip for 7/5. I got nervous about that and booked end of July too with a resort and a backup resort.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Does anyone know if you can purchase annual passes right now?


----------



## kariyava

Darn -- still no additional extension for florida discovery tickets.


----------



## LSUmiss

Nightmarefandom said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase annual passes right now?


Not as of yesterday. I tried to upgrade DHs tickets to an AP & they said they can’t now.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

LSUmiss said:


> Not as of yesterday. I tried to upgrade DHs tickets to an AP & they said they can’t now.


Ok because I see them on the website and it lets you get to checkout but wasn’t sure.


----------



## LSUmiss

Nightmarefandom said:


> Ok because I see them on the website and it lets you get to checkout but wasn’t sure.


Really?? Maybe that changed as of today?


----------



## Nightmarefandom

LSUmiss said:


> Really?? Maybe that changed as of today?


Yeah it lets me get all the way to where you have to input your cc info the only options are for a platinum pass.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Any idea of what people without existing reservations will be able to book trips?


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Really?? Maybe that changed as of today?


I just took it as far as the final check out and it let me go that far. I could not add a regular park ticket. I couldn't even get to the page to look at options for a regular park ticket. But hey, if I want to shuck out $1300, I guess they'd let me.  Interesting....


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Nightmarefandom said:


> Yeah it lets me get all the way to where you have to input your cc info the only options are for a platinum pass.


Was able to use the chat function and she assured me they are in fact available for purchase


----------



## amelia18

LSUmiss said:


> Not as of yesterday. I tried to upgrade DHs tickets to an AP & they said they can’t now.





Nightmarefandom said:


> Yeah it lets me get all the way to where you have to input your cc info the only options are for a platinum pass.



I've been checking that every couple of days because It was something I was considering for the second half of the year, and it's never been blocked as far as I've seen, even when they stopped all ticket sales. It would be a new AP purchase though, not upgrading existing tickets, so that's probably why; it's just the voucher being purchased, not an active AP just yet.


----------



## LSUmiss

Nightmarefandom said:


> Yeah it lets me get all the way to where you have to input your cc info the only options are for a platinum pass.


I see that. I tried to change DHs tickets to AP & it doesn’t let me. Maybe you can buy new ones though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-extends-ticket-expiration-to-september-26-2021/


Can confirm my friends ticket that was only extended to 12/15 a couple days ago is now valid through 9/26/21


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...ns-announced-for-disney-world-and-disneyland/


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-extends-ticket-expiration-to-september-26-2021/





> Partially used multi-day theme park tickets with usage window impacted by park closure, or date-specific theme park tickets purchased through *June 6, 2020...*


Wonder what’s so special about June 6th when you aren’t selling tickets anymore?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> Wonder what’s so special about June 6th when you aren’t selling tickets anymore?



Can you still buy 3rd party?

Please be the death of date based tickets, please be the death of date based tickets.


----------



## zemmer

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-extends-ticket-expiration-to-september-26-2021/


I keep hoping this will extend to Military Salute tickets, but so far ours still expire 12/20.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I have a backup trip (August) for an April trip that was canceled and I have a backup to the. August trip that I scheduled after something rteez said scared me into it back a few weeks ago. Value resorts all the way. 

That said I am really really skeptical about the rumors of WDW cancelling a bunch of mod and values reservations. Consolidation? Sure. Moving people to room of higher tier? Totally possible. But straight up cancelling a good chunk? Nope. 
Why?
This current climate in America no corporation’s going to want even the suggestion of the appearance that they are favoring guests/customers in a higher socioeconomic class over the middle/lower class. They might have a logistical nightmare now figuring out room reservations but the potential PR fall out from retaining a greater percentage of deluxe reservations over moderate and value ones would be epic and won’t happen. No company, especially as vast as Disney is that stupid.


----------



## aweehughes

Chief Cardinal said:


> I got my new statement last night, and thats the only place I have seen the new cost.   My Res is for Sept 11-17 and had paid in full (with free dining after canceling April trip)  I paid using a two different cards.  Today I got part of my refund on one of my cards but not the other yet.  I'm actually surprised at how quick they are beginning to start reimbursing.


They refunded us on Tuesday.


----------



## Dave006

CastAStone said:


> Wonder what’s so special about June 6th when you aren’t selling tickets anymore?


Just the Magical cut off date better in the future by a few days. May be an indication that ticket purchases may be available soon.

Dave


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

zemmer said:


> I keep hoping this will extend to Military Salute tickets, but so far ours still expire 12/20.



I don't think it will since it would have to coincide with the release of the 2021 armed forces salute discount which has not happened yet. I don't think that usually gets announced until September.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Kings Island is suing Ohio, asking to be allowed to reopen immediately.  

https://www.fox19.com/2020/06/04/ki...y-acton-warren-county-health-district-reopen/


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> I have a backup trip (August) for an April trip that was canceled and I have a backup to the. August trip that I scheduled after something rteez said scared me into it back a few weeks ago. Value resorts all the way.
> 
> That said I am really really skeptical about the rumors of WDW cancelling a bunch of mod and values reservations. Consolidation? Sure. Moving people to room of higher tier? Totally possible. But straight up cancelling a good chunk? Nope.
> Why?
> *This current climate in America no corporation’s going to want even the suggestion of the appearance that they are favoring guests/customers in a higher socioeconomic class over the middle/lower class*. They might have a logistical nightmare now figuring out room reservations but the potential PR fall out from retaining a greater percentage of deluxe reservations over moderate and value ones would be epic and won’t happen. No company, especially as vast as Disney is that stupid.


The only rumor I've seen is today and it didn't say "a bunch" nor did it call out value/mods specifically. It could be linked to tickets/no tickets. It could be linked to date of booking. It could be linked to the whim of the person doing the changes to your reservation.

What we have been cautioning is that Disney has every right to cancel any room they want whenever they want to so best be prepared.

The current climate in America- omg lol. The "current climate in America" doesn't care about people with the dough to spend on any type of Disney vacation. People's eyes mostly glaze right over if you try to talk value/mod/deluxe. Those who have looked into going/have gone will remember this stuff is stupid expensive and they've got enough real issues to care about today instead of you losing your hotel room at WDW in the midst of a pandemic [insert eye roll, violin, rofl emojis here]


----------



## pixieprincess925

Nightmarefandom said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase annual passes right now?



The annual pass site was up and running a couple days ago for new purchases. I haven't checked since then


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don't think it will since it would have to coincide with the release of the 2021 armed forces salute discount which has not happened yet. I don't think that usually gets announced until September.


Usually end of September, I think one year it was announced in October. I tend to agree these won't be extended.
I've been trying to convert a 4-day Salute ticket to a 6-day and SOG keeps responding no extensions on tickets (which isn't quite what I've been asking). Shades of Green said in an email to us they were waiting for guidance from Disney about extending the expiration date of 12/18/20. When I wrote back to clarify my question (since we want to do this in 2020), the response was: 
"As soon as we find out if the tickets will be extend by Disney or not.  Please check back with us. Sorry. "


----------



## Anna_Sh

pixieprincess925 said:


> The annual pass site was up and running a couple days ago for new purchases. I haven't checked since then


I don’t know if it’s the same site as the one for renewals, but I was able to renew mine on Sunday.


----------



## mshanson3121

Maybe this has been shared already...

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Am I the only one who suspects this will eventually become a permanent change? I mean, why wouldn't they? It basically forces people to buy the Memory Maker.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> The only rumor I've seen is today and it didn't say "a bunch" nor did it call out value/mods specifically. It could be linked to tickets/no tickets. It could be linked to date of booking. It could be linked to the whim of the person doing the changes to your reservation.
> 
> What we have been cautioning is that Disney has every right to cancel any room they want whenever they want to so best be prepared.
> 
> The current climate in America- omg lol. The "current climate in America" doesn't care about people with the dough to spend on any type of Disney vacation. People's eyes mostly glaze right over if you try to talk value/mod/deluxe. Those who have looked into going/have gone will remember this stuff is stupid expensive and they've got enough real issues to care about today instead of you losing your hotel room at WDW in the midst of a pandemic [insert eye roll, violin, rofl emojis here]


But Disney does need to worry about them right now.  They are business and need to worry about what the people who have the cash to visit them think about them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe this has been shared already...
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> Am I the only one who suspects this will eventually become a permanent change? I mean, why wouldn't they? It basically forces people to buy the Memory Maker.



It honestly doesn’t bother me, because they usually don’t come out well when I hand over my phone lol. But I’m one who will always get MM.


----------



## zemmer

Leigh L said:


> Usually end of September, I think one year it was announced in October. I tend to agree these won't be extended.
> I've been trying to convert a 4-day Salute ticket to a 6-day and SOG keeps responding no extensions on tickets (which isn't quite what I've been asking). Shades of Green said in an email to us they were waiting for guidance from Disney about extending the expiration date of 12/18/20. When I wrote back to clarify my question (since we want to do this in 2020), the response was:
> "As soon as we find out if the tickets will be extend by Disney or not.  Please check back with us. Sorry. "


We are hoping to use our Salutes in November since our March and now June trips were cancelled. Also hoping Shades of Green reservations qualify as on Disney property to book park reservations. So many unknowns right now. I WANT to use my tickets before the end of the year, but it might not be up to me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> But Disney does need to worry about them right now.  They are business and need to worry about what the people who have the cash to visit them think about them.


Disney hasn’t treated its customers of the last few months like they care if they ever come back. Don’t see why they’d start now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> It honestly doesn’t bother me, because they usually don’t come out well when I hand over my phone lol. But I’m one who will always get MM.



I shouldn’t say this out loud, but I feel like memory maker is one of the few things at Disney I can actually call a good deal. Not just good for Disney prices, but good. Especially on long trips.

I have one ride photo from my childhood Disney trips, I love that my kids can have every single one of theirs.


----------



## Remy is Up

a bit off topic but since we talk about universal some. I am also a sw/bg premier passholder and just got the email they open June 11th and begin taking reservations june 8th. They are requiring reservations and masks to enter the parks.


----------



## rteetz

Remy is Up said:


> a bit off topic but since we talk about universal some. I am also a sw/bg premier passholder and just got the email they open June 11th and begin taking reservations june 8th. They are requiring reservations and masks to enter the parks.


Likely got lost but I did post that news earlier.


----------



## Remy is Up

rteetz said:


> Likely got lost but I did post that news earlier.


Ahhh. Sorry. It is interesting but sw already has the infrastructure for park reservations. They use it at discovery cove


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I shouldn’t say this out loud, but I feel like memory maker is one of the few things at Disney I can actually call a good deal. Not just good for Disney prices, but good. Especially on long trips.
> 
> I have one ride photo from my childhood Disney trips, I love that my kids can have every single one of theirs.


I agree.  It is going to comeback to bite them.  It is not the attitude to display in an economic downturn.  It like they can’t remember it took them  a decade and a reduction in the number of hotel rooms to return to their pre 2008 hotel occupancy numbers.


----------



## jlwhitney

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe this has been shared already...
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> Am I the only one who suspects this will eventually become a permanent change? I mean, why wouldn't they? It basically forces people to buy the Memory Maker.



That is how the cruise line photographers are also they won't use yours no matter what, I know they are a 3rd party company. But even liability wise its not worth it. If the CM accidently drops someones camera or phone and it breaks.....enough said.


----------



## tlmadden73

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can you still buy 3rd party?
> 
> Please be the death of date based tickets, please be the death of date based tickets.


No way will it be. If they keep the reservation system For the long haul (why wouldn’t they?) they can charge for a particular day and a particular park now. Go Thursday? $100 go Friday? $110. Go Saturday? $125.  Go Saturday to MK? $135.
Hopefully they would still give some sort of multi day discount.


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> I agree.  It is going to comeback to bite them.  It is not the attitude to display in an economic downturn.  It like they can’t remember it took them  a decade and a reduction in the number of hotel rooms to return to their pre 2008 hotel occupancy numbers.


Maybe it is because i have friends involved in discussing and making decisions at wdw. Maybe its because I have a daughter who is a cm in the call center.maybe its because I've been a passholder for ages. Even when living out of state. But my opinion is disney tries. They fail sometimes and try again. And I'm OK with it. And I'll be OK with changes or decisions they make to come out of this period of closure.


----------



## Remy is Up

tlmadden73 said:


> No way will it be. If they keep the reservation system For the long haul (why wouldn’t they?) they can charge for a particular day and a particular park now. Go Thursday? $100 go Friday? $110. Go Saturday? $125.  Go Saturday to MK? $135.
> Hopefully they would still give some sort of multi day discount.


I'd count on the reservation system being a long term solution. At least for now that seems to be the intention if they can get the system sorted.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> Maybe it is because i have friends involved in discussing and making decisions at wdw. Maybe its because I have a daughter who is a cm in the call center.maybe its because I've been a passholder for ages. Even when living out of state. But my opinion is disney tries. They fail sometimes and try again. And I'm OK with it. And I'll be OK with changes or decisions they make to come out of this period of closure.


I feel somewhat the same about Disney’s efforts, but that is not how many people are viewing it.  The communication has been below par and it has even got me upset about the way they have handled a canceled thing that has directly impacted me.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlwhitney said:


> That is how the cruise line photographers are also they won't use yours no matter what, I know they are a 3rd party company. *But even liability wise its not worth it. If the CM accidently drops someones camera or phone and it breaks.....enough said.*



And yet they've been doing it for years without any issue...


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> I feel somewhat the same about Disney’s efforts, but that is not how many people are viewing it.  The communication has been below par and it has even got me upset about the way they have handled a canceled thing that has directly impacted me.


They are struggling at the moment with the system and I think it has them preoccupied. The cms and leaders aren't getting information because until they finalize the system changes they cant make decisions


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I feel somewhat the same about Disney’s efforts, but that is not how many people are viewing it.  The communication has been below par and it has even got me upset about the way they have handled a canceled thing that has directly impacted me.



I will say I will be a bit shell-shocked if the new ticket system, etc., ends up working out to be a bigger than normal price increase during this time when a lot of people are struggling.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> I will say I will be a bit shell-shocked if the new ticket system, etc., ends up working out to be a bigger than normal price increase during this time when a lot of people are struggling.



Ummm, can we ever be shell-shocked about enormous price increases at Disney anymore?


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> Ummm, can we ever be shell-shocked about enormous price increases at Disney anymore?



I think this is a bizarre time for one.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> I think this is a bizarre time for one.



So was raising food prices in March when they were already closed...timing doesn't seem to matter too much anymore when it comes to increases, except for not going too long a time without them...


----------



## RWinNOLA

TwoMisfits said:


> So was raising food prices in March when they were already closed...timing doesn't seem to matter too much anymore when it comes to increases, except for not going too long a time without them...



Did I miss something?  How do you raise prices when you are closed?


----------



## mshanson3121

RWinNOLA said:


> Did I miss something?  How do you raise prices when you are closed?



Through Disney Magic


----------



## MickeyEars

Remy is Up said:


> They are struggling at the moment with the system and I think it has them preoccupied. The cms and leaders aren't getting information because until they finalize the system changes they cant make decisions



Is this new system going to be working in time for opening? Is it going to be working  for us to make Park reservations and dining reservations?


----------



## TwoMisfits

RWinNOLA said:


> Did I miss something?  How do you raise prices when you are closed?



See the Restaurant board topic from 2ish months ago...as for how, I think a PP nailed the how...


----------



## Prof_obvious

WatchandLearn33 said:


> Has your payment been updated for a new total without the dining plan? I keep checking mine and there is no monetary change. All of my reservations have been canceled though.


Yes. My TA says my amount due was reduced by the amount of the cancelled dining plan.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyEars said:


> Is this new system going to be working in time for opening? Is it going to be working  for us to make Park reservations and dining reservations?



pretty much has to be.


----------



## MKEMSE

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Kings Island is suing Ohio, asking to be allowed to reopen immediately.
> 
> https://www.fox19.com/2020/06/04/ki...y-acton-warren-county-health-district-reopen/


This also includes Cedar Point (Cedar Fair Company).  https://www.cleveland.com/metro/202...ovie-theaters-and-other-ohio-attractions.html


----------



## bclittle

gottalovepluto said:


> Quite intriguing. Especially the part about they will go through each reservation manually...
> 
> TLDR for those who don't want to look it up: *For the love of all things Disney, if you really want to go on that WDW trip soon book a refundable backup now*. (And if you think life isn't fair now- buckle up lol. Some may be fine, others not so much...)



How are people booking back up trips? I was under the impression nothing can be done right now except cancel current reservations...


----------



## Remy is Up

MickeyEars said:


> Is this new system going to be working in time for opening? Is it going to be working  for us to make Park reservations and dining reservations?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is the plan. Just taking longer than expected


----------



## vinotinto

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Yup! I will be watching very closely how Universal and Disney handles the mask requirement for the 2-3 year old set. My 2 year old twins are never, ever going to wear one and we have a trip in late September on rented points. They won't even wear sunglasses so masks are a no-way. We will be coming down since our hotel is non-refundable BUT we will chose other activities if we won't be let in or shamed because my toddlers are well, toddlers. I think a lot of people on this thread either don't have kids or have much older children.


It's going to be very difficult for families with little kids. Not on purpose, it's just what it is, given that it s a theme park opening during a pandemic in the country with the most cases of the virus. 

Disney has clearly outlined that everyone 2 and up must wear an appropriate face covering except when eating or swimming. Based on what I remember from my kids at that age, that will be *very* difficult for families. Disney will have Distancing Squad members whose sole job will be to ask everyone that is not maintaining the mask and social distancing rules to take a break at the "mask-free" stations. Families will not be shamed, they will just be required to go to the socially-distanced, mask-free area. 

So if I had a 2 or 3 year old, I have to wonder if I would want to pay full price for a Disney vacation to spend 4 out of 5 park hours at the Storybook tent, socially-distanced from everyone else, while my kid happily entertained himself with the curb at the tent. Disney knows this is going to be difficult for families, but they don't have a choice and they have a plan for enforcing.


----------



## MickeyEars

I sure hope they get it right soon. I can’t even imagine what will happen if not.


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> This. Nobody here is trying to be mean or ruin a vacation. We’re just trying to encourage folks to manage expectations. The WDW that reopens this summer will not be the same one that closed in March. You may not get all extras Disney committed to or that you were promised or that you “paid” for. For the sake of CMs, manage your expectations. When we talk about things like SAB or DDP, we’re genuinely not trying to upset folks. We’re trying to give people an idea of what things might be in play and what possibilities to expect. It’s done with the best of intentions, so everyone here can walk away from their vacations feeling satisfied.



This is it. Whatever your expectations are based on previous visits, it will not be that way. Not even close. I believe there will still be a lot to enjoy, but it will be very different, and for many, it will be a lesser experience. Take a minute to read the reopening plan and really think through whether this is aligned with your idea of a vacation. For some it will be, but it won't be for everyone. better to realize it now than after you arrive on property.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/


----------



## RWinNOLA

Remy is Up said:


> They are struggling at the moment with the system and I think it has them preoccupied. The cms and leaders aren't getting information because until they finalize the system changes they cant make decisions



I’m generally in the camp that we need to be patient and certainly understand that this is a major challenge for Disney, but the communication is lacking.  So much up in the air for so many people with upcoming vacations and very little information.


----------



## skeeter31

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m generally in the camp that we need to be patient and certainly understand that this is a major challenge for Disney, but the communication is lacking.  So much up in the air for so many people with upcoming vacations and very little information.


I disagree. They’ve given us a bunch of info, just nothing within the past few days. We’re still over a month from opening. There’s nothing else to tell right now, especially if they don’t have everything worked out and set up. If people don’t like the unknown going into this, they shouldn’t be traveling to Disney this summer. The entire trip is going to be filled with unknown.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick update for people wondering about status of some new rides and if they will be open when parks open. (and by "parks" I mean "Busch Gardens and Sea World", and by "if they will be open" I mean "no")


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268701658277654528


----------



## gottalovepluto

bclittle said:


> How are people booking back up trips? I was under the impression nothing can be done right now except cancel current reservations...


Off-site. If Disney cancels your hotel you won’t be on-site anymore but maybe you can snag a park reservation when they open to the general public.


----------



## Rxdr2013

a DVC rental ended up being our backup plan. Since it's nonrefundable it is now our only plan! I was scared of our reservations for July getting cancelled at All Star Movies.


----------



## JPM4

Rxdr2013 said:


> a DVC rental ended up being our backup plan. Since it's nonrefundable it is now our only plan! I was scared of our reservations for July getting cancelled at All Star Movies.


Lol. Did exactly this today. OKW for 3 days July 14-17.


----------



## LSUmiss

vinotinto said:


> It's going to be very difficult for families with little kids. Not on purpose, it's just what it is, given that it s a theme park opening during a pandemic in the country with the most cases of the virus.
> 
> Disney has clearly outlined that everyone 2 and up must wear an appropriate face covering except when eating or swimming. Based on what I remember from my kids at that age, that will be *very* difficult for families. Disney will have Distancing Squad members whose sole job will be to ask everyone that is not maintaining the mask and social distancing rules to take a break at the "mask-free" stations. Families will not be shamed, they will just be required to go to the socially-distanced, mask-free area.
> 
> So if I had a 2 or 3 year old, I have to wonder if I would want to pay full price for a Disney vacation to spend 4 out of 5 park hours at the Storybook tent, socially-distanced from everyone else, while my kid happily entertained himself with the curb at the tent. Disney knows this is going to be difficult for families, but they don't have a choice and they have a plan for enforcing.


They have a choice on the age. At first they said 3 & under which is much more possible.  They’re trying to weed out ppl b/c they are probably overbooked for their limited capacity b/c they allowed ppl to continue to book when they knew they would be closed.


----------



## casaya95

Here's what I wonder. If you're staying at X resort and Disney outright cancels on you, I wonder if they would still allow you to book park reservations in the priority window provided you have linked ticket media. Seems like that would be fair guest recovery for that inconvenience; if that's not the case though, that would ultimately be my tipping point.


----------



## RWinNOLA

skeeter31 said:


> I disagree. They’ve given us a bunch of info, just nothing within the past few days. We’re still over a month from opening. There’s nothing else to tell right now, especially if they don’t have everything worked out and set up. If people don’t like the unknown going into this, they shouldn’t be traveling to Disney this summer. The entire trip is going to be filled with unknown.



i’m not talking about minor unknowns such as will ROTR, SAB or OHANA be open.   I’m talking major things like if people have reservations at non-DVC resorts will their reservation be canceled.  Or if you have a reservation for say 6 days, will you be able to get a theme park reservation for most days or will you get only 2-3 days in parks.  Will Skyliner be available if you are staying at one of the resorts that it serves (Riviera in particular). These are the kinds of things they may lead some people to cancel their WDW plans for the summer at a time when so many people just desperately want to get away from the house.


----------



## bernina

pixieprincess925 said:


> The annual pass site was up and running a couple days ago for new purchases. I haven't checked since then



I bought DVC Gold APs last Friday without issue. Linked immediately to MDE along with my cash SSR booking made through UCT on Thurs 5/28.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Well, guess getting an opening date didn’t solve all the problems lol


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> The only rumor I've seen is today and it didn't say "a bunch" nor did it call out value/mods specifically. It could be linked to tickets/no tickets. It could be linked to date of booking. It could be linked to the whim of the person doing the changes to your reservation.
> 
> What we have been cautioning is that Disney has every right to cancel any room they want whenever they want to so best be prepared.
> 
> The current climate in America- omg lol. The "current climate in America" doesn't care about people with the dough to spend on any type of Disney vacation. People's eyes mostly glaze right over if you try to talk value/mod/deluxe. Those who have looked into going/have gone will remember this stuff is stupid expensive and they've got enough real issues to care about today instead of you losing your hotel room at WDW in the midst of a pandemic [insert eye roll, violin, rofl emojis here]


I have been playing catch-up and can't get there - pages are added faster than I can go!  I only left for one day!  What is the rumor about potential cancellations?  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I have been playing catch-up and can't get there - pages are added faster than I can go!  I only left for one day!  What is the rumor about potential cancellations?  Thanks for any insight!


Someone on another thread claiming to have info says reservations are being manually reviewed and there is a chance some will be moved and some will be cancelled. Unknown what would trigger cancellation over modification. They said they were reluctant to share but wanted to heads up folks.

Someone else on that thread reported a friend was called by Disney for their mid-July trip and told they would be moved from CBR to DVC, they do not get to pick which DVC. (They had already bought tickets, unknown if that matters.)


----------



## Carol Jackson

bclittle said:


> How are people booking back up trips? I was under the impression nothing can be done right now except cancel current reservations...


For me I watched the announcement at the Task Force meeting and immediately got on the App and booked July 20. An hour later they shut down reservations. I still have a June 18 reservation I’m hoping to change but right now the app won’t let me do anything. Waiting for the cancellation email then I will call to rebook.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone on another thread claiming to have info says reservations are being manually reviewed and there is a chance some will be moved and some will be cancelled. Unknown what would trigger cancellation over modification. They said they were reluctant to share but wanted to heads up folks.
> 
> Someone else on that thread reported a friend was called by Disney for their mid-July trip and told they would be moved from CBR to DVC, they do not get to pick which DVC. (They had already bought tickets, unknown if that matters.)


Thanks.  We have room-only reservations in Oct and Dec and were planning on re-purchasing APs closer to arrival date.  I guess it's a good thing we didn't spend that money yet, since we could get cancelled and would have been holding un-activated passes until who knows when.  
I finally got caught up!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29267245/how-adam-silver-nba-stars-owners-negotiated-playoffs


----------



## andyman8

For those that aren’t privy to the rumors going around on other message boards (and some of the ones discussed many pages back), here is a good summary:
https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nally-overhaul-fastpass-and-extra-magic-hoursPlease note: most of this story is comprised of rumors.


----------



## runjulesrun

andyman8 said:


> For those that aren’t privy to the rumors going around on other message boards (and some of the ones discussed many pages back), here is a good summary:
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nally-overhaul-fastpass-and-extra-magic-hoursPlease note: most of this story is comprised of rumors.


Sounds very similar to what Remy has been saying.


----------



## dislee1164

Resort Hopping - thoughts?

Will this be allowed? It’s my favorite thing to do after park hopping, so if that’s being halted for now, I’m assuming they won’t let people hang out at resorts they aren’t staying in?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dislee1164 said:


> Resort Hopping - thoughts?
> 
> Will this be allowed? It’s my favorite thing to do after park hopping, so if that’s being halted for now, I’m assuming they won’t let people hang out at resorts they aren’t staying in?!



I seem to recall one story about the period when DVC resorts would be open prior to the parks being open mentioning transportation to other DVC resorts for access to restaurants.  So I think it would be allowed


----------



## andyman8

runjulesrun said:


> Sounds very similar to what Remy has been saying.


Yeah. I mean many have been echoing these sentiments for years. I remember it was no more than six months after MM+/FP+ was first introduced that folks even on here were saying that the system wasn’t working and radical changes were coming. People think Staggs was run out because of the cost overruns at SDL (in addition to Ike Perlmutter) but it was actually the cost overruns (and quesitonable success) of the MyMagic+ initiative (and our old pal Ike).


----------



## dislee1164

TheMaxRebo said:


> I seem to recall one story about the period when DVC resorts would be open prior to the parks being open mentioning transportation to other DVC resorts for access to restaurants.  So I think it would be allowed


Ok thanks - interesting...maybe you’ll have to have a dining reservation to be there or something. Who knows! Just something I’ve been wondering about and hope they don’t take away.


----------



## Aeralie

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe this has been shared already...
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> Am I the only one who suspects this will eventually become a permanent change? I mean, why wouldn't they? It basically forces people to buy the Memory Maker.



This strikes me as a tad cynical, though it's reasonable to assume such measures will be in place for a while, if not permanently. For what it's worth though, this revelation is bubbling up through the union... Photopass Cast Members are non-unionized, so we can at least discount that direct link.


----------



## Marthasor

MickeyEars said:


> Is this new system going to be working in time for opening? Is it going to be working  for us to make Park reservations and dining reservations?



No! (she says, laughing hysterically!).  I've been in the parks on the first days of system rollouts - MM+ and the switch from GAC to DAS on the same day (don't know who decided on that one!) and, yeah, it wasn't pretty.  

In all seriousness, let's hope they get it working in time for opening.  I don't know -  MM+ took SO long.  I'm not a techie at all, so I don't know how long something like this takes, but, boy, they seem to have backed themselves up against the wall with a hard-date opening.  We can only hope it works!


----------



## CastAStone

andyman8 said:


> For those that aren’t privy to the rumors going around on other message boards (and some of the ones discussed many pages back), here is a good summary:
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nally-overhaul-fastpass-and-extra-magic-hoursPlease note: most of this story is comprised of rumors.


I mean, okay, but if there’s no onsite resort benefits besides “the bubble” I’m probably staying at the Doubletree for every trip from here until eternity, and DVC is out the window entirely. The 60 day FP is SUCH a huge on property carrot.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Unknown what would trigger cancellation over modification.



I don’t see much new about that idea. If they can’t get resort capacity below park capacity through self cancellation, they’re going to have cancel some resort guests. That’s been said by many for a long time now. If they have to do that, I’d assume it would be based on when your reservation was made with newer reservations the first to get axed.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see much new about that idea. If they can’t get resort capacity below park capacity through self cancellation, they’re going to have cancel some resort guests. That’s been said by many for a long time now. If they have to do that, I’d assume it would be based on when your reservation was made with newer reservations the first to get axed.


But newer reservations where? Like do they cancel newer ones in all resorts or just the ones that won’t open?


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> But newer reservations where? Like do they cancel newer ones in all resorts or just the ones that won’t open?


 It would depend on if they want to be “ fair” or if they want to do it the easy way. From reading the post about it, sure sounds like they go the easy route. 
That is, cancel guests at closed resorts, basing it on date reservations were made at that resort.

Disney has this annoying habit of thinking they can do things and no one will ever know anything but what Disney tells them.

And so we are back to this - Had Disney not allowed reservations to be booked for months when they were closed and knew they would not be open we wouldn’t be looking at this possibility.


----------



## tlmadden73

CastAStone said:


> I mean, okay, but if there’s no onsite resort benefits besides “the bubble” I’m probably staying at the Doubletree for every trip from here until eternity, and DVC is out the window entirely. The 60 day FP is SUCH a huge on property carrot.


I am sure they will come up with newer benefits besides FP+ for staying at the resort depending how the FP system is tweaked. The 60-day fastpass "benefit" was becoming less and less of a benefit unless you had a 5+ day resort stay to book your FPs 65-70 days in advance. 

But if they can overhaul the FP system and address its flaws (mainly the few "high demand" fast passes being gobbled up even if you make your reservations the very second you can), it should be good. I just don't know what that overhaul is besides making it a paid system so simply FEWER people are using the FP system. 

I do feel EMH are probably gone for good and just replaced by the paid events. Maybe resorts guests get a discount on them or something.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> It would depend on if they want to be “ fair” or of they want to do it the easy way. From reading the post about it, sure sounds like they go the easy route.
> That is, cancel guests at closed resorts, basing it on date reservations were made at that resort.
> 
> Disney has this annoying habit of thinking they can do things and no one will ever know anything but what Disney tells them.


That will not look good at all .  Ppl have been complaining for years that wdw is no longer for the middle class. I think ppl are holding on to reservations to see if they will be offered deals for the future. Disney would do better to contact everyone with reservations & see who might be willing to cancel for a future incentive.


----------



## tlmadden73

mshanson3121 said:


> Maybe this has been shared already...
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/06/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> Am I the only one who suspects this will eventually become a permanent change? I mean, why wouldn't they? It basically forces people to buy the Memory Maker.


I see Disney doing a lot of things as permanent changes during this. If anything -- just to simply save money until they can get back to full capacity .. and then when they are full capacity help maximize their profits.   Honestly, having cast members take pictures for you slows down the line.   If the choice is either this or the photo boxes, I think we'd all take the photo pass people NOT taking photos with personal phones.


----------



## tlmadden73

LSUmiss said:


> That will not look good at all .  Ppl have been complaining for years that wdw is no longer for the middle class. I think ppl are holding on to reservations to see if they will be offered deals for the future. Disney would do better to contact everyone with reservations & see who might be willing to cancel for a future incentive.


That's why I was holding onto my June reservation (when it was thought they may be opening in June). I am actually still holding out hope for some "please come later" offer because my reservation was cancelled (just how the people who were cancelled in March/April got).


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Disney would do better to contact everyone with reservations & see who might be willing to cancel for a future incentive.



From a customer service point of view, that would be the best way to handle it. But they seem to be tone deaf on c/s these days.

For instance, I did email them about my dissatisfaction about being excluded from any guest recovery offers due to being a family of AP holders. I actually got a response within a few days and not totally canned. The problem is, they completely ignored my issue and gave me this handy dandy tip for the future:

“We recommend booking your vacation as soon as you can to make sure you get your first choice for the dates and resort. Then, when promotions are released later on, you may be able to modify your reservation to include any special offer, depending on resort availability.”

That was so helpful! 35 years I’ve been going to WDW and they think this is some revelation? Yeah, that’s exactly what I did with both of my cancelled reservations. You know, those reservations that got cancelled, then got a refusal to honor those discounts or be included in a guest recovery offer? I didn’t expect a resolution, but a response that actually addressed my issue would’ve been nice.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> From a customer service point of view, that would be the best way to handle it. But they seem to be tone deaf on c/s these days.
> 
> For instance, I did email them about my dissatisfaction about being excluded from any guest recovery offers due to being a family of AP holders. I actually got a *response within a few days and not totally canned*. The problem is, they completely ignored my issue and gave me this handy dandy tip for the future:
> 
> “We recommend booking your vacation as soon as you can to make sure you get your first choice for the dates and resort. Then, when promotions are released later on, you may be able to modify your reservation to include any special offer, depending on resort availability.”
> 
> That was so helpful! 35 years I’ve been going to WDW and they think this is some revelation? Yeah, that’s exactly what I did with both of my cancelled reservations. You know, those reservations that got cancelled, then got a refusal to honor those discounts or be included in a guest recovery offer? I didn’t expect a resolution, but a response that actually addressed my issue would’ve been nice.


I had a completely canned response from them back in March/April when I sent them an email about a few things.  When I read it my first thought was "this....doesn't answer any of my questions at all, and it's not even a response to anything I said".  I wasn't happy about that at all, and it took them almost a week to respond to that email in the first place.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

CastAStone said:


> I mean, okay, but if there’s no onsite resort benefits besides “the bubble” I’m probably staying at the Doubletree for every trip from here until eternity, and DVC is out the window entirely. The 60 day FP is SUCH a huge on property carrot.



As things evolve ... what if some rumors come to fruition like the only guests who will be able park hop for a while are resort guests and platinum AP? I think hopping would be a pretty big on-site perk for many. 

Long term, I think there will be perks, just perhaps different than what they used to be.

We love the Disney resort experience, though. That’s why we bought into DVC and like to visit HHI, Vero Beach and Aulani. Buying into DVC wasn’t ever about stuff like EMH or FP+ for us. So perhaps my view of it is skewed as a “bubble” person.


----------



## hbentleylll

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see much new about that idea. If they can’t get resort capacity below park capacity through self cancellation, they’re going to have cancel some resort guests. That’s been said by many for a long time now. If they have to do that, I’d assume it would be based on when your reservation was made with newer reservations the first to get axed.


New reservations based on what with so many modifications since March.....original date booked or the date you pushed your vacation. Because I would assume you have lots like that. That could range you from booking conformation in June 2019 to a new booking for the same confirmation in April or May 2020.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> It would depend on if they want to be “ fair” or if they want to do it the easy way. From reading the post about it, sure sounds like they go the easy route.
> That is, cancel guests at closed resorts, basing it on date reservations were made at that resort.
> 
> Disney has this annoying habit of thinking they can do things and no one will ever know anything but what Disney tells them.
> 
> And so we are back to this - Had Disney not allowed reservations to be booked for months when they were closed and knew they would not be open we wouldn’t be looking at this possibility.


My July reservation that was cancelled this week by Disney was booked in August 2019. So I don’t think that the age of the reservation is a factor.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> That will not look good at all .  Ppl have been complaining for years that wdw is no longer for the middle class. I think ppl are holding on to reservations to see if they will be offered deals for the future. Disney would do better to contact everyone with reservations & see who might be willing to cancel for a future incentive.


I think it'll be hotel reservations that don't have park tickets associated with it.  Those will be three first to get canceled. 
Disney is trying everything in their power to get people to cancel now as they are overbooked.


----------



## cakebaker

hbentleylll said:


> New reservations based on what with so many modifications since March.....original date booked or the date you pushed your vacation. Because I would assume you have lots like that. That could range you from booking conformation in June 2019 to a new booking for the same confirmation in April or May 2020.


 Considering all that, yes it would be difficult to cancel by when you made the reservation. I think Yulilin3 is probably closer to how it will happen- no ticket reservations would be first. As unhappy as I am about letting reservations be made, if you don’t have tickets now,  you aren’t likely to gain entrance to a park anyway, so makes sense.  If that’s not enough, who knows how they’ll choose, but I do think they’ll cancel guests at closed resorts first. They’re the easiest target. If the resort isn’t open, guests can’t expect to be there.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll be hotel reservations that don't have park tickets associated with it.  Those will be three first to get canceled.
> Disney is trying everything in their power to get people to cancel now as they are overbooked.


But I am an APH, so had tickets associated with my reservation... and I still got cancelled.


----------



## Lewisc

cakebaker said:


> Considering all that, yes it would be difficult to cancel by when you made the reservation. I think Yulilin3 is probably closer to how it will happen- no ticket reservations would be first. As unhappy as I am about letting reservations be made, if you don’t have tickets now,  you aren’t likely to gain entrance to a park anyway, so makes sense.  If that’s not enough, who knows how they’ll choose, but I do think they’ll cancel guests at closed resorts first. They’re the easiest target. If the resort isn’t open, guests can’t expect to be there.


Disney could decide to cancel guests in closed resorts but give them an option to pay an upgrade fee to move to a deluxe. Not the way hotels normally operate but things are different today. Isn't orlando moving to phase 2. Disney could bump up limits


----------



## cakebaker

Welsh_Dragon said:


> But I am an APH, so had tickets associated with my reservation... and I still got cancelled.



I had read your post about that earlier. Are you in in the U.S.? If not, I wonder if that has something to do with it? If you are, it’s a puzzler, but you are the only one I’ve read about that this has happened to. They did do another weekly purge yesterday for 6/14-6/21, but I assume those are not your dates.


----------



## cakebaker

Lewisc said:


> Disney could decide to cancel guests in closed resorts but give them an option to pay an upgrade fee to move to a deluxe. Not the way hotels normally operate but things are different today. Isn't orlando moving to phase 2. Disney could bump up limits


 I don’t think their goal is to keep reservations. Regardless, telling people they’ll be cancelled unless they pony up more money would go over like a rock. I think Disney is dedicated to whatever limits to capacity they’ve set. At best, they are opening begrudgingly right now. I’m convinced they’d prefer to be closed and just focus on their sports deals. Were it not for a DVC, they wouldn’t be opening.


----------



## WatchandLearn33

It looks like we are getting closer to being able to reserve dining through the website. Yesterday 67 restaurants populated when searching for dining reservations. This morning 420 restaurants. Granted you can only book the handful of DS restaurants but def some action happening on the new system.


----------



## mshanson3121

tlmadden73 said:


> I see Disney doing a lot of things as permanent changes during this. If anything -- just to simply save money until they can get back to full capacity .. and then when they are full capacity help maximize their profits.   Honestly, having cast members take pictures for you slows down the line.   *If the choice is either this or the photo boxes, I think we'd all take the photo pass people NOT taking photos with personal phones.*



I can assure you, not everyone agrees with you (being one who personally disagrees and seeing disagreement in other places online re: this).  For us, we scrape and scrounge to be able to afford a Disney vacation as it is, and already take all cost cutting measures possible. As a Canadian MM costs almost $300, which is a big chunk of change to our and many budgets. So we had no intentions of getting it, since CMs would take the photos. So between the two, I'd take the photo boxes, with CMs still being able to take your photos, hands down.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> I had read your post about that earlier. Are you in in the U.S.? If not, I wonder if that has something to do with it? If you are, it’s a puzzler, but you are the only one I’ve read about that this has happened to. They did do another weekly purge yesterday for 6/14-6/21, but I assume those are not your dates.


I am in the U.K. but the reservation was made through Small World Vacations, so a US TA. And my TA said her reservation for Pop on 2 July was cancelled, like mine, without notice. Just vanished! She is also an APH. A conundrum. I have e mailed WDW, playing stupid, and just informing them that my reservation has vanished. I will report back if they respond. The cancelled dates are 1 to 12 July at YC. I had a split reservation  and my reservation from 12 to 19 July YC CL is still alive. It is very odd. Whoever cancelled would have seen APHs, 19 day stay at one resort, booked last August etc. I feel picked on.


----------



## mshanson3121

Aeralie said:


> This strikes me as a tad cynical



Disney rarely implements measures that bring them money and then reverse them. This will most certainly increase the amount of people who purchase Memory Maker. Which I believe had seen a drop in sales when they introduced the photo boxes. So, from a business perspective it makes perfect sense. That's not cynicism, that's just common sense.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

andyman8 said:


> For those that aren’t privy to the rumors going around on other message boards (and some of the ones discussed many pages back), here is a good summary:
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nally-overhaul-fastpass-and-extra-magic-hoursPlease note: most of this story is comprised of rumors.


When I read the part about extra wishes being granted by filling unsold spots at things like fireworks parties I laughed out loud.  After the discussions that have been had expressing ill will because folks may be given resort upgrades through this, can you imagine the brawl that will happen if people find out that the party at the next table were granted a "wish" instead of paying $99 a person.  Holy moly!  Disney magic to Disney cage match in minutes.


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> But I am an APH, so had tickets associated with my reservation... and I still got cancelled.


when were your dates? where were you staying? and are you in the US?


----------



## yulilin3

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am in the U.K. but the reservation was made through Small World Vacations, so a US TA. And my TA said her reservation for Pop on 2 July was cancelled, like mine, without notice. Just vanished! She is also an APH. A conundrum. I have e mailed WDW, playing stupid, and just informing them that my reservation has vanished. I will report back if they respond. The cancelled dates are 1 to 12 July at YC. I had a split reservation  and my reservation from 12 to 19 July YC CL is still alive. It is very odd. Whoever cancelled would have seen APHs, 19 day stay at one resort, booked last August etc. I feel picked on.


I mean before July 11 makes sense to cancel everything other than the DVC resorts


----------



## Marionnette

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I am in the U.K. but the reservation was made through Small World Vacations, so a US TA. And my TA said her reservation for Pop on 2 July was cancelled, like mine, without notice. Just vanished! She is also an APH. A conundrum. I have e mailed WDW, playing stupid, and just informing them that my reservation has vanished. I will report back if they respond. The cancelled dates are 1 to 12 July at YC. I had a split reservation  and my reservation from 12 to 19 July YC CL is still alive. It is very odd. Whoever cancelled would have seen APHs, 19 day stay at one resort, booked last August etc. I feel picked on.


None of the hotels are open during that time, only DVC resorts. Only your last night of your cancelled reservation coincides with the official park reopening. Are you saying that anyone with a hotel reservation during that time should have been moved to a DVC resort instead of cancelling?


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> As things evolve ... what if some rumors come to fruition like the only guests who will be able park hop for a while are resort guests and platinum AP? I think hopping would be a pretty big on-site perk for many.


Taking away an option for everyone and exempting on site guests and Ap's  is not giving a perk to on site guests and AP's. It's just not taking a benefit away they already had.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> They have a choice on the age. At first they said 3 & under which is much more possible.  They’re trying to weed out ppl b/c they are probably overbooked for their limited capacity b/c they allowed ppl to continue to book when they knew they would be closed.


Not true. New capacity rules changed the game. Covid changed the game. Not disney. But it is an easy and lazy talking point.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> I mean before July 11 makes sense to cancel everything other than the DVC resorts


It does make sense, but as far as I knew, they did a sweep last night that was for stays up through 6/21. It's odd that hers would be cancelled for a date into July when apparently no one else has reported that happening. Mistake or because of her location- I have no clue why it would've been cancelled right now. 

There is a report on a TPAS thread  of receiving the email about a reservation that is in that window where they were directed to call to re-schedule for a later date though. Last I heard, no one could book, modify or re-schedule so that's weird too.


----------



## yulilin3

WatchandLearn33 said:


> It looks like we are getting closer to being able to reserve dining through the website. Yesterday 67 restaurants populated when searching for dining reservations. This morning 420 restaurants. Granted you can only book the handful of DS restaurants but def some action happening on the new system.


interesting that if you go date specific (I just checked July 15) all that's showing, aside for the handful of DS restaurants, are high end, specialty reservations, not any regular restaurants, none of them are bookable, it's just showing the dessert parties and halloween special offerings and CP packages...


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> Taking away an option for everyone and exempting on site guests and Ap's  is not giving a perk to on site guests and AP's. It's just not taking a benefit away they already had.


Initially noone will be hopping. Eventually the whole process will be different. Modified to a new set of standards in order to protect the company from another closure. This is just business in a new day thanks to covid. They aren't doing anything that isn't necessary.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> It does make sense, but as far as I knew, they did a sweep last night that was for stays up through 6/21. It's odd that hers would be cancelled for a date into July when apparently no one else has reported that happening. Mistake or because of her location- I have no clue why it would've been cancelled right now.
> 
> There is a report on a TPAS thread  of receiving the email about a reservation that is in that window where they were directed to call to re-schedule for a later date though. Last I heard, no one could book, modify or re-schedule so that's weird too.


they took away the wording about calling back to reschedule on the site last night
Such a mess right now


----------



## hbentleylll

cakebaker said:


> It does make sense, but as far as I knew, they did a sweep last night that was for stays up through 6/21. It's odd that hers would be cancelled for a date into July when apparently no one else has reported that happening. Mistake or because of her location- I have no clue why it would've been cancelled right now.
> 
> There is a report on a TPAS thread  of receiving the email about a reservation that is in that window where they were directed to call to re-schedule for a later date though. Last I heard, no one could book, modify or re-schedule so that's weird too.



Allowing some to modify into 2021 would thin out a ton of reservations if they feel they are overbooked. All over threads and fb groups you see people just holding on to modify.


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> Not true. New capacity rules changed the game. Covid changed the game. Not disney. But it is an easy and lazy talking point.


They were aware of Covid while they were allowing reservations to be booked. They knew they were going to have to reduce capacity to re-open. Yet they kept taking reservations at a time when it was clear they knew they would not be open. To ignore everything that shows this is just that- ignoring it. It's not a lazy talking point and at least as valid as all the rumors that fly around in this forum every day. 

What you have to do is ask yourself why did they do that? That's a subject for debate, but I see nothing that points to anything except they 1) did not want a rush of guests calling to cancel and 2) That deposit money they held, tens of thousands of dollars, was a short term, interest free loan.  What you call easy and lazy, I call disappointing and hard to accept, but still the truth.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> they took away the wording about calling back to reschedule on the site last night
> Such a mess right now


Thanks, I did not know that. I agree, an absolute mess! Not everything about this has to be hard. Sending out accurate emails to cancelled guests should be simple.


----------



## Remy is Up

WatchandLearn33 said:


> It looks like we are getting closer to being able to reserve dining through the website. Yesterday 67 restaurants populated when searching for dining reservations. This morning 420 restaurants. Granted you can only book the handful of DS restaurants but def some action happening on the new system.


That part has not been the issue.  That is an established system. The issie currently is the revised fp system which may be delayed now and go with an all stand by line plan which gives them time after opening (3 months or so) to revise the fp system  for a new rollout when things get to 75% capacity and then the daily park reservation system. Those are the things creating problems.


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> They were aware of Covid while they were allowing reservations to be booked. They knew they were going to have to reduce capacity to re-open. Yet they kept taking reservations at a time when it was clear they knew they would not be open. To ignore everything that shows this is just that- ignoring it. It's not a lazy talking point and at least as valid as all the rumors that fly around in this forum every day.
> 
> What you have to do is ask yourself why did they do that? That's a subject for debate, but I see nothing that points to anything except they 1) did not want a rush of guests calling to cancel and 2) That deposit money they held, tens of thousands of dollars, was a short term, interest free loan.  What you call easy and lazy, I call disappointing and hard to accept, but still the truth.


From an outside perspective sure. From an inside perspective it's a different story.


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> They were aware of Covid while they were allowing reservations to be booked. They knew they were going to have to reduce capacity to re-open. Yet they kept taking reservations at a time when it was clear they knew they would not be open. To ignore everything that shows this is just that- ignoring it. It's not a lazy talking point and at least as valid as all the rumors that fly around in this forum every day.
> 
> What you have to do is ask yourself why did they do that? That's a subject for debate, but I see nothing that points to anything except they 1) did not want a rush of guests calling to cancel and 2) That deposit money they held, tens of thousands of dollars, was a short term, interest free loan.  What you call easy and lazy, I call disappointing and hard to accept, but still the truth.


They also do sweeps every Thursday. That is how the system works.


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> Initially noone will be hopping. Eventually the whole process will be different. Modified to a new set of standards in order to protect the company from another closure. This is just business in a new day thanks to covid. They aren't doing anything that isn't necessary.


Yes, I wasn't talking about when they first open. I was responding to a post about future possibilites.  Many things they are doing that they have to do now is because of bad decisions they made earlier in the process. But clearly, we will never agree on Disney's handling of all of this.


----------



## WatchandLearn33

yulilin3 said:


> interesting that if you go date specific (I just checked July 15) all that's showing, aside for the handful of DS restaurants, are high end, specialty reservations, not any regular restaurants, none of them are bookable, it's just showing the dessert parties and halloween special offerings and CP packages...


And now the list is back down to the 67 restaurants. Very strange.


----------



## yulilin3

Remy is Up said:


> That part has not been the issue.  That is an established system. The issie currently is the revised fp system which may be delayed now and go with an all stand by line plan which gives them time after opening (3 months or so) to revise the fp system  for a new rollout when things get to 75% capacity and then the daily park reservation system. Those are the things creating problems.


the park reservation system is going to be so tricky. If it was hard getting an AP reservation system for previews of a land I can only imagine how hard it will be getting that working for 4 parks.
I'm glad you mentioned the no park hopping, I have been told this by other people as well.
Everyone needs to come with real expectations, the problem right now is that Disney is not communicating
I think if they would come out with "if you are staying in such and such resort you might be cancelled, or if you have a hotel reservation but no tickets you might be cancelled, and if they said the bit about no park hopping capabilities" it would move people to cancel on their own
It would also create a lot of angry people, but I think it's better to be more forward now, when it's still a month away, than later when it's only weeks


----------



## Marionnette

hbentleylll said:


> Allowing some to modify into 2021 would thin out a ton of reservations if they feel they are overbooked. All over threads and fb groups you see people just holding on to modify.


I think phone CMs are overwhelmed with calls as it is. The booking system is completely shut down to new reservations. The 2021 room rates have not even been published yet. It would just add more stress to an already overloaded system. Much as I dislike what Disney is doing, I understand why it has to be done. If they felt that other options were more viable, they would have taken them.


----------



## yulilin3

WatchandLearn33 said:


> And now the list is back down to the 67 restaurants. Very strange.


yeah, it's them working on things. About 2 months ago we managed to grab screen shots of virtual queue page for more than RotR and then it quickly went away


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> They also do sweeps every Thursday. That is how the system works.


Yes, I've been following the process since mid March, I'm aware of that. My point was they included instructions for guests to call and re-scheduled when in reality it isn't possible for guests to call and reschedule. But to your point, I don't believe they actually did a sweep last Thursday and yesterday was a resumption of that process.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> What you have to do is ask yourself why did they do that? That's a subject for debate, but I see nothing that points to anything except they 1) did not want a rush of guests calling to cancel and 2) That deposit money they held, tens of thousands of dollars, was a short term, interest free loan.  What you call easy and lazy, I call disappointing and hard to accept, but still the truth.


I doubt the company that made a $5B credit agreement early in the shutdown was really looking for an interest free loan in the thousands of dollars as a reason to keep taking deposits.  That doesn't make any sense.

I have no doubt that when they shut down, Disney believed they would be open by June 1.  There weren't many, if any, people who thought the parks in the US would be closed for just under four months back when they shut down in March.  The situation was much worse than we thought at the time and things have gone a bit sideways.  Anyone who made a reservation for this summer after the parks closed should have known there was some risk that the parks would not be open.  I expect once the parks open back up, the guests who had reservations cancelled will get some kind of rebooking offer in the future.  The problem with offering that right now is that no one has any idea when the parks would be able to hold normal crowds and they don't want to get back in to the same situation as they did with the free dining offer.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Yes, I wasn't talking about when they first open. I was responding to a post about future possibilites.  Many things they are doing that they have to do now is because of bad decisions they made earlier in the process. But clearly, we will never agree on Disney's handling of all of this.


Hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## Taylor'sMom

Reservation line is open, with a recording saying they are allowing modifications for those with existing reservation that has an arrival date between today and June 21st


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> It does make sense, but as far as I knew, they did a sweep last night that was for stays up through 6/21. It's odd that hers would be cancelled for a date into July when apparently no one else has reported that happening. Mistake or because of her location- I have no clue why it would've been cancelled right now.
> 
> There is a report on a TPAS thread  of receiving the email about a reservation that is in that window where they were directed to call to re-schedule for a later date though. Last I heard, no one could book, modify or re-schedule so that's weird too.


Yes, this exactly. I can’t find any mention of anyone else being cancelled for July dates (other than my TA) and you would expect there to be some reports of people in a similar situation on here.


----------



## cakebaker

Taylor'sMom said:


> Reservation line is open, with a recording saying they are allowing modifications for those with existing reservation that has an arrival date between today and June 21st


Well that makes all the sense in the world while they're trying to reduce reservations. lol This isn't hindsight, this is real time. lol. Maybe they won't allow them to book during the first opening phase- whatever undisclosed timeline that is. I wonder if you self cancelled if you can re-book as well? What a mess.


----------



## catfan98

Remy is Up said:


> That part has not been the issue.  That is an established system. The issie currently is the revised fp system which may be delayed now and go with an all stand by line plan which gives them time after opening (3 months or so) to revise the fp system  for a new rollout when things get to 75% capacity and then the daily park reservation system. Those are the things creating problems.



I don’t think I’d mind standby lines without a fast pass line.  Don’t get me wrong, we always worked and utilized the FP system because you basically had to, but going totally without it, lines should move pretty well I would think, with only one line feeding in.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> Taking away an option for everyone and exempting on site guests and Ap's  is not giving a perk to on site guests and AP's. It's just not taking a benefit away they already had.



Yes, I understand that. 

What I’m getting at is that I think it would still drive some people who considered staying off site back to staying on site. Hopping is important to many people and would be viewed as a benefit to some even though it was available to anyone before. 

Like I said before, doesn’t matter to me - stayed at Disney resorts before they pushed EMH, bought DVC before FP+ existed. That’s not what my dues cover & not why we bought DVC. I wouldn’t stay off site because being at a Disney resort is part of the trip for us. 

In the hypothetical case that hopping becomes resort guest exclusive, I was wondering if that would drive someone back on site who had been considering off site stays after the “perks” they valued like EMH and 60 day FP were removed.

I also mentioned I think there *would* be other other on site perks introduced if EMH and 60 day FP were removed.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Marionnette said:


> None of the hotels are open during that time, only DVC resorts. Only your last night of your cancelled reservation coincides with the official park reopening. Are you saying that anyone with a hotel reservation during that time should have been moved to a DVC resort instead of cancelling?


No, just that it is odd that my July reservation was cancelled, when people still seem to be waiting for June reservations to be cancelled and no one else seems to have reported a July cancellation. And I would have appreciated an e mail from WDW to inform me that the reservation was cancelled, even if it was only a generic ‘round robin’. I am intrigued as to why I am ‘ the odd man out’.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> Like I said before, doesn’t matter to me - stayed at Disney resorts before they pushed EMH, bought DVC before FP+ existed. That’s not what my dues cover & not why we bought DVC. I wouldn’t stay off site because being at a Disney resort is part of the trip for us.



It wouldn't affect me either, we have always stayed on site and if and when we return, we'll stay on site again. Personally, I don't see park hopping going away permanently or Disney limiting it to on site guests. They make a fortune on the park hopper option and it literally costs them nothing to allow people to park hop. I understand it being removed short term, there's no reason to limit it in the future.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I know Disney had been cancelling people's reservations each Thursady, for an additional week  Maybe I'm wrong, as I've lost track, but did this happen yesterday?  Where did they leave off?  They cancelled reservations up to what date- June 20th or 21st????  So now I'm confused by the recording on the phone today, saying you can now modify a reservation with an arrival date between now and June 21st..

1. Does this mean they did an incomplete job and there are still some reservations in their system for arriv during these dates?

2. Wonder if they then open up allowing modifications for those with reservations between June 22 and (?July 11?)

Will be interesting to see what DATES and what RESORTS they allow people to re-book for.  And if there is any incentive beyond the 35% off for original Free Dining folks.


----------



## Marionnette

Welsh_Dragon said:


> No, just that it is odd that my July reservation was cancelled, when people still seem to be waiting for June reservations to be cancelled and no one else seems to have reported a July cancellation. And I would have appreciated an e mail from WDW to inform me that the reservation was cancelled, even if it was only a generic ‘round robin’. I am intrigued as to why I am ‘ the odd man out’.


They could be doing it based on the TA that booked the reservation, cancelling reservations for those that specialize in Disney first as a courtesy advance notification ahead of other TAs and individuals. Or it may have to do with the resort at which you are booked because it appears that YC will not be opening when the parks open.  Emails could be rolling out later, much like they did with ADRs. My phone was blowing up with email notifications on Wednesday for ADRs that had been cancelled the week before. Who knows what goes on behind the curtain?


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> They make a fortune on the park hopper option and it literally costs them nothing to allow people to park hop.



Not to be nit picky, but doesn't the transportation between parks have a direct cost to Disney?


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> Not true. New capacity rules changed the game. Covid changed the game. Not disney. But it is an easy and lazy talking point.


Again they got themselves into the capacity problem by allowing ppl to continue to book so they could use ppls money as a source of revenue even though they knew they weren’t going to open. They could easily make the rule 3 & up like they did at first. When they first announced 3 & up, I thought they were being reasonable. But now this & other things make it clear that they’re trying to weed ppl out.


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> Not to be nit picky, but doesn't the transportation between parks have a direct cost to Disney?


I'll amend...costs them next to nothing. Better?  But, if they're going to allow park hopping for AP's and resort guests, they're running the busses anyway. The skyliner is going to go where it goes regardless so there's no cost there. A lot of people drive between parks as well. Really, the cost is negligible in comparision to the money they make on the park hopper option.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I doubt the company that made a $5B credit agreement early in the shutdown was really looking for an interest free loan in the thousands of dollars as a reason to keep taking deposits. That doesn't make any sense.


It's really impossible to know, but deposits could easily run into the millions. Regardless of the reason, they should not have been actively taking reservations when they knew they would not be open. Obviously this is true- look at the bind they're in now. The very idea that they're having to make their business look so unappealing that guests don't want to come is just insane, but true.


----------



## Marionnette

cakebaker said:


> I'll amend...costs them next to nothing. Better?  But, if they're going to allow park hopping for AP's and resort guests, they're running the busses anyway.


Maybe. They could allow park hopping with no park-to-park transportation provided. Much like there is no direct transportation from any park to DS, or between resorts.


----------



## LSUmiss

Remy is Up said:


> From an outside perspective sure. From an inside perspective it's a different story.


Sometimes an outsider’s perspective is more objective.


----------



## junderwood99

Currently, phone CM’s packages through June 21 can be modified to new dates through 2020 only at DVC or FW. Phone lines are jammed right now. If you don’t plan on rescheduling within those parameters, I would suggest not calling to help the lines and CM sanity.  As a TA with an amazing agency, no mention of resort closures has been shared yet. Something is coming but nothing Disney office yet. 
My opinion, I agree that if we could modify into 2021 - even just basic package with room only, they would see many cancellations for 2020 at that point. Most of my August travelers want to move to 2021 - but we can not yet.


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> From an outside perspective sure. From an inside perspective it's a different story.


Sometimes insiders can't see things objectively.


----------



## 20yBWDW

I understand the frustration of waiting to find out what is happening with your vacation. But I think people's expectations are unreasonable. There are still so many moving parts, and they can't commit to some decisions until those parts are in place.


----------



## karen4546

cakebaker said:


> I'll amend...costs them next to nothing. Better?  But, if they're going to allow park hopping for AP's and resort guests, they're running the busses anyway. The skyliner is going to go where it goes regardless so there's no cost there. A lot of people drive between parks as well. Really, the cost is negligible in comparision to the money they make on the park hopper option.



I admit, I may have missed a few pages then week since I was visiting my Mom.  Are they allowing park hopping for AP holders?  I saw the posts about only allowing one park per day via tickets but I missed the part about AP holders were not part of that.  

Our trip is not until September 26.  We are staying DVC Poly/AKV split stay.  I know things could change many times before we arrive.  

Back in April, When I posted what the CM (Sven) said about my daughter's reservation in June that he said she should make it much later and the other stuff about no fast passes etc were pretty much accurate.  He had mentioned about MK being open first and so that obviously changed, which is great but that was Phase one anyway.


----------



## mshanson3121

ryanpatricksmom said:


> When I read the part about extra wishes being granted by filling unsold spots at things like fireworks parties I laughed out loud.  After the discussions that have been had expressing ill will because folks may be given resort upgrades through this, can you imagine the brawl that will happen if people find out that the party at the next table were granted a "wish" instead of paying $99 a person.  Holy moly!  Disney magic to Disney cage match in minutes.



I could be wrong, but the way I'm reading it is like all resort guests would get a "wish" granted to them, and maybe they'd be able to select a wish from an offering. The offerings would be data driven as explained. So maybe your offer would be "Meet this character" "3 FP+" or "Reserved viewing for x,y,z" and you get to choose which one you want.


----------



## cakebaker

karen4546 said:


> I admit, I may have missed a few pages then week since I was visiting my Mom. Are they allowing park hopping for AP holders?



It's all just rumors right now- nothing has been officially announced.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll be hotel reservations that don't have park tickets associated with it.  Those will be three first to get canceled.
> Disney is trying everything in their power to get people to cancel now as they are overbooked.


For what time period do you think they are planning to do this - through end of year?


----------



## Llama mama

pixieprincess925 said:


> without the "extra" days we get for closure?





Welsh_Dragon said:


> My July reservation that was cancelled this week by Disney was booked in August 2019. So I don’t think that the age of the reservation is a factor.


May I ask what your dates were and where you were staying?


----------



## Marthasor

Taylor'sMom said:


> I know Disney had been cancelling people's reservations each Thursady, for an additional week  Maybe I'm wrong, as I've lost track, but did this happen yesterday?  Where did they leave off?  They cancelled reservations up to what date- June 20th or 21st????  So now I'm confused by the recording on the phone today, saying you can now modify a reservation with an arrival date between now and June 21st..
> 
> 1. Does this mean they did an incomplete job and there are still some reservations in their system for arriv during these dates?
> 
> 2. Wonder if they then open up allowing modifications for those with reservations between June 22 and (?July 11?)
> 
> Will be interesting to see what DATES and what RESORTS they allow people to re-book for.  And if there is any incentive beyond the 35% off for original Free Dining folks.



GADisneyDad14 reported on the Resorts thread that he got an e-mail yesterday similar to the ones we saw with the rolling cancellations: 

"Disney is back to sending generic closure emails again it seems. Received the email below last night. I have a few reservations in June so not sure which one this is tied to, although I think it's probably one I have checking in 6/20. I’m also not sure if I call I can actually re-book as it suggests, or this is just generic leftover text from before the all stop on new reservations last week?

_Important: Disney Resort Hotel Closures
In keeping with our focus on the well-being of our Guests and Cast Members during these rapidly changing times, Disney Resort hotels and theme parks at Walt Disney World Resort are currently closed until further notice.

Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures. You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package up to your original check-in date. If no action is taken, we will process any refund due to your original form of payment if a payment had been made. If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your Travel Professional. Note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as nonrefundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.

If you wish to reschedule your vacation for a later time this year, please call 407-939-4251 or your Travel Professional.

Rest assured, we will continue to monitor the situation and make timely decisions based on expert guidance. For the latest information, please visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates.

We thank you for your continued understanding, and we hope to see ya real soon!"_

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...k-open-7-11-ep-dhs-open-7-15.3795738/page-260
I reached out to my TA to see if she had any info.  She said it was reported by another TA on FB this morning that:

1). You can now modify check-in dates from June 5 - June 21
2). You can only change dates to July 11 - December 31, 2020
3). You can ONLY change to a DVC resort or Ft. Wilderness

Apparently, if you want to modify from a value or moderate (or any other resort for that matter), you have to pay for the price increase.  This is all coming second-hand from a TA FB page (or third-hand, I suppose, since I'm the one posting the second-hand info!), so I guess we are still in rumor phase until we get more reports in.  My TA said she can't even get into a hold que at the moment.


----------



## 2letterwords

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll be hotel reservations that don't have park tickets associated with it.  Those will be three first to get canceled.
> Disney is trying everything in their power to get people to cancel now as they are overbooked.



I hope they consider split stays if this is the direction they go.  We have tickets for 10 days but they are attached to a package with a room for only the first few days of our stay.


----------



## Krandor

casaya95 said:


> Here's what I wonder. If you're staying at X resort and Disney outright cancels on you, I wonder if they would still allow you to book park reservations in the priority window provided you have linked ticket media. Seems like that would be fair guest recovery for that inconvenience; if that's not the case though, that would ultimately be my tipping point.



If they cancel then they likely have too many people on-site for park capacity so then turning around and giving park priority access would defeat the purpose.


----------



## New Mouse

So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a $1000 room, other than the "magic" of Disney.


----------



## Farro

Someone asked if they are cancelling resort reservations for those without tickets to the end of the year?

That's not happening, right? That would be madness!!! So much can change by then (meaning restrictions loosening).


----------



## cakebaker

Marthasor said:


> Apparently, if you want to modify from a value or moderate, you have to pay for the price increase.



Well, that would settle the issue of being walked,  wouldn't it?   Of course, this only involves dates up to June 21, but I can sure see that applying to anyone with a reservation at a closed resort. It would certainly help them in reducing resort capacity as well. Just when I thought they couldn't do any worse......I think this is one they're going to have to do for me to believe it.


----------



## Taylor'sMom

junderwood99 said:


> Currently, phone CM’s packages through June 21 can be modified to new dates through 2020 only at DVC or FW. Phone lines are jammed right now. If you don’t plan on rescheduling within those parameters, I would suggest not calling to help the lines and CM sanity.  As a TA with an amazing agency, no mention of resort closures has been shared yet. Something is coming but nothing Disney office yet.
> My opinion, I agree that if we could modify into 2021 - even just basic package with room only, they would see many cancellations for 2020 at that point. Most of my August travelers want to move to 2021 - but we can not yet.


All respect to you, as I don't question the truth you are experiencing, but I spoke with a Disney CM this morning on the reservation line and asked if there were restrictions on when people could re-book for and she said no, up to 500 days out.  I asked if there were RESORT restrictions and she said not that she has seen.  Granted, I did not re-book as my dates still aren't allowed.  Her info seems suspicious based on what we know about resort closures... and it was barely after 7:00am.  I just sharing this to say TRY AGAIN, as ypu may get a different answer and allow the 2021 dates??? Who knows!?  Worth a try...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Remy is Up said:


> They also do sweeps every Thursday. That is how the system works.


Skipped last Thurs for WDW. I think that’s what gave people hope Disney meant it when they said call to rebook this time.

At this point I’ll be surprised with Disney if they release anything and don’t majorly change it within 24 hours.... Maybe it’s time to update our IT vs Operational Change game to Guest Relations Screw Up vs Operational Change ???


----------



## gottalovepluto

Welsh_Dragon said:


> No, just that it is odd that my July reservation was cancelled, when people still seem to be waiting for June reservations to be cancelled and no one else seems to have reported a July cancellation. And I would have appreciated an e mail from WDW to inform me that the reservation was cancelled, even if it was only a generic ‘round robin’. I am intrigued as to why I am ‘ the odd man out’.


Did you book a special rate with your TA? TA group bookings for June appeared to get cancelled weeks before others.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

CastAStone said:


> I mean, okay, but if there’s no onsite resort benefits besides “the bubble” I’m probably staying at the Doubletree for every trip from here until eternity, and DVC is out the window entirely. The 60 day FP is SUCH a huge on property carrot.



Not sure when Disney is going to stop it, but DoubleTree has had the 60 FP and extra magic hours for the past few years.

Only big difference is no 180+10 dining reservations and no magic bands.


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For what time period do you think they are planning to do this - through end of year?





2letterwords said:


> I hope they consider split stays if this is the direction they go.  We have tickets for 10 days but they are attached to a package with a room for only the first few days of our stay.


As they say in Batuu "only the ancient know" no clue


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

gottalovepluto said:


> Did you book a special rate with your TA? TA group bookings for June appeared to get cancelled weeks before others.


No, an ordinary cash reservation in August, Bounceback applied in December.


----------



## CastAStone

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Not sure when Disney is going to stop it, but DoubleTree has had the 60 FP and extra magic hours for the past few years.
> 
> Only big difference is no 180+10 dining reservations and no magic bands.


Fair enough. I was using Doubletree as generic hotel X and not the literal Doubletree. We’d probably actually rent a non-DVC timeshare close to property.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Llama mama said:


> May I ask what your dates were and where you were staying?


1 to 12 July YC which was cancelled by WDW, then 12 to 19 YC CL which is still active.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> It's really impossible to know, but deposits could easily run into the millions. Regardless of the reason, they should not have been actively taking reservations when they knew they would not be open. Obviously this is true- look at the bind they're in now. The very idea that they're having to make their business look so unappealing that guests don't want to come is just insane, but true.


I think it’s less holding our cash & more holding our booking. The CEO literally used hotel bookings for the rest of the year as a point for how great demand still is for Disney World when he was trotted out to interview post-opening announcement. By locking down all but cancellations Disney has preserved that “demand“ for 2020.


----------



## gottalovepluto

karen4546 said:


> I admit, I may have missed a few pages then week since I was visiting my Mom.  Are they allowing park hopping for AP holders?  I saw the posts about only allowing one park per day via tickets but I missed the part about AP holders were not part of that.
> 
> Our trip is not until September 26.  We are staying DVC Poly/AKV split stay.  I know things could change many times before we arrive.
> 
> Back in April, When I posted what the CM (Sven) said about my daughter's reservation in June that he said she should make it much later and the other stuff about no fast passes etc were pretty much accurate.  He had mentioned about MK being open first and so that obviously changed, which is great but that was Phase one anyway.


Only thing we know is during phased opening some benefits for APs won’t be active and APs will be limited in park visits. No details.


----------



## chad_1138

gottalovepluto said:


> I think it’s less holding our cash & more holding our booking. The CEO literally used hotel bookings for the rest of the year as a point for how great demand still is for Disney World when he was trotted out to interview post-opening announcement. *By locking down all but cancellations Disney has preserved that “demand“ for 2020.*



Sounds just like a Lex Luthor scheme...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a $1000 room, other than the "magic" of Disney.



How in the world did ever shrinking EMH and FP ever justify $1000 rack rates? Those choosing to stay at some of the most expensive rooms on property were likely not doing so just to get onsite benefits that can be had for the price of an All Star Resort.


----------



## gottalovepluto

New Mouse said:


> So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a $1000 room, other than the "magic" of Disney.


First shot at a Park Reservation. A room is now not your ticket to a better WDW experience, it’s your ticket to having a WDW experience at all.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> How in the world did ever shrinking EMH and FP ever justify $1000 rack rates? Those choosing to stay at some of the most expensive rooms on property were likely not doing so just to get onsite benefits that can be had for the price of an All Star Resort.



For me transportation is the main reason I stay on-property especially when I come down for rundisney races.  At 2-3am in the morning I want to get up, stumble to the bus stop and get on a bus to the start line.  I just don't want to deal with driving.  Even if not for a race knowing i can go to epcot, drink around the world and be fine to get back to the resort matters a lot too.  I also don't pay $1000/night.  I'm normally all-stars or pop.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Someone asked if they are cancelling resort reservations for those without tickets to the end of the year?
> 
> That's not happening, right? That would be madness!!! So much can change by then (meaning restrictions loosening).


Not happening right now. Latest cancellation we’ve seen is a one off in July before park opening. Officially cancellations are for arrivals through 6/21 right now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> Someone asked if they are cancelling resort reservations for those without tickets to the end of the year?
> 
> That's not happening, right? That would be madness!!! So much can change by then (meaning restrictions loosening).


It was me.  I asked Yullilin her thoughts about a possible time period after her post about resort reservations without tickets probably being among the first that WDW would cancel if it comes to that.  You can see her response to my question above....basically - who knows??


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> For me transportation is the main reason I stay on-property especially when I come down for rundisney races.  At 2-3am in the morning I want to get up, stumble to the bus stop and get on a bus to the start line.  I just don't want to deal with driving.  Even if not for a race knowing i can go to epcot, drink around the world and be fine to get back to the resort matters a lot too.  I also don't pay $1000/night.  I'm normally all-stars or pop.


Now change your choice to FW or DVC. And you have the only real shot at going to the parks, getting a park reservation,  by staying on site. For kicks FW is booked out for your dates. Demand is high so DVC is rack rate. Do you book DVC and go?

Imho that’s a scenario a lot of people will be looking at...


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Now change your choice to FW or DVC. And you have the only real shot at going to the parks, getting a park reservation,  by staying on site. For kicks FW is booked out for your dates. Demand is high so DVC is rack rate. Do you book DVC and go?



No.

EDIT : if there was a rundisney weekend I might do off-property for races then go straight back home (I nomally say a few days aferwards to have fun) or look at universal/seaworld


----------



## tlmadden73

New Mouse said:


> So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a $1000 room, other than the "magic" of Disney.


I'm sure they will add other incentives: discounts on extra packages (dessert parties, early morning magic, memory maker, etc.), the ability to "reserve" your park days before other people, etc.  For a lot of people EMH was so limited it wasn't even an incentive anymore and the FP 60 day perk wasn't much of a perk anymore either since they gave it to all those partner hotels and unless you have a really long resort stay, getting certain FPs was still impossible.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

cakebaker said:


> Just when I thought they couldn't do any worse......I think this is one they're going to have to do for me to believe it.


I bet someone at WDW just said "challenge accepted"


----------



## Marionnette

cakebaker said:


> Well, that would settle the issue of being walked,  wouldn't it?   Of course, this only involves dates up to June 21, but I can sure see that applying to anyone with a reservation at a closed resort. It would certainly help them in reducing resort capacity as well. Just when I thought they couldn't do any worse......I think this is one they're going to have to do for me to believe it.


Guests already being walked from moderates to DVC resorts in the first week of park opening...with no upcharge. There are random posts on FB and on the resorts forum here that CSR and CBR guests have been notified that their reservation is being moved to a DVC resort, not of their choice.


----------



## Spaceguy55

gottalovepluto said:


> Only thing we know is during phased opening some benefits for APs won’t be active and APs will be limited in park visits. No details.


Might be wishful thinking but with reduced benefits for AP's they might not start the clock until things are near normal, at least for park hopping. So sort of a free time for the lucky ones that can get in.
I thought that's what they were doing at Shanghai DL.. but I'm not sure.


----------



## cakebaker

Marionnette said:


> Guests already being walked from moderates to DVC resorts in the first week of park opening...with no upcharge. There are random posts on FB and on the resorts forum here that CSR and CBR guests have been notified that their reservation is being moved to a DVC resort, not of their choice.


I honestly haven't seen any that have been notified they were being moved. There's a lot to filter through, do you have a link to those posts? I tend not to pay a lot of attention to FB posts- but here would be significant I would think.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> For me transportation is the main reason I stay on-property especially when I come down for rundisney races.  At 2-3am in the morning I want to get up, stumble to the bus stop and get on a bus to the start line.  I just don't want to deal with driving.  Even if not for a race knowing i can go to epcot, drink around the world and be fine to get back to the resort matters a lot too.  I also don't pay $1000/night.  I'm normally all-stars or pop.



Location advantage (and the ease and feel of staying on property)  is the primary reason we pay a premium to stay where we stay. And not $1000 a night even at the deluxes lol.

The FP window was a relatively recent incentive to stay onsite. EMH less recent (and also a shell of what it once was), but still people act like there’s no reason to stay onsite without them. I don’t think eliminating FP+ and EMH as we know them (and likely adding some other perk in their place) is going to impact onsite booking.


----------



## Bjn10

The rumor mill is in full effect


----------



## threeboyzdad

cakebaker said:


> I honestly haven't seen any that have been notified they were being moved. There's a lot to filter through, do you have a link to those posts? I tend not to pay a lot of attention to FB posts- but here would be significant I would think.


Correct.  I have arrival on 7/11 at CBR and have heard nothing about being moved.


----------



## Sandiz08

There have been two second hand reports about movement to AKL on these boards.


----------



## Farro

Sandiz08 said:


> There has been two second hand reports about movement to AKL on these boards.



Yes and I saw the firsthand report on Facebook. CSR to AKL (I'm assuming the DVC part?) Their travel agent alerted them first.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> There has been two second hand reports about movement to AKL on these boards.


So nothing official by someone who was directly notified? If they're doing it though, we should know for sure soon enough. I would certainly hope that's what they're doing.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> I honestly haven't seen any that have been notified they were being moved. There's a lot to filter through, do you have a link to those posts? I tend not to pay a lot of attention to FB posts- but here would be significant I would think.


Even though WDW have walked me off the plank , I really hope that lots of people get walked to upgrades. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Marthasor

Taylor'sMom said:


> All respect to you, as I don't question the truth you are experiencing, but I spoke with a Disney CM this morning on the reservation line and asked if there were restrictions on when people could re-book for and she said no, up to 500 days out.  I asked if there were RESORT restrictions and she said not that she has seen.  Granted, I did not re-book as my dates still aren't allowed.  Her info seems suspicious based on what we know about resort closures... and it was barely after 7:00am.  I just sharing this to say TRY AGAIN, as ypu may get a different answer and allow the 2021 dates??? Who knows!?  Worth a try...



My TA is reporting the same thing.  As of this morning, guests with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can modify, but only to dates from July 11 - December 31, 2020 and only DVC or Ft. W.  No 2021 reservations at this time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Unpopular opinion apparently, I think it makes total sense to require people to pay the difference to move their reservation to different dates from the time before parks are open. Sounds like they would be giving those people the courtesy of moving from closed dates to open dates. They aren’t walking them from a closed resort to an open one on the same dates.

There are tons and tons of people who have been cancelled on from mid March until now. Why would they start upgrading people for free just because they’re at the tail end of the closure?


----------



## Sandiz08

cakebaker said:


> So nothing official by someone who was directly notified? If they're doing it though, we should know for sure soon enough.


Nope, nothing official, but two different people reporting a TA notified them friends client got moved, and one who has a friend who got moved. They were  CBR and CSR moved to AKL.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Bjn10 said:


> The rumor mill is in full effect



On a *rumors* and news board?


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Again they got themselves into the capacity problem by allowing ppl to continue to book so they could use ppls money as a source of revenue even though they knew they weren’t going to open. They could easily make the rule 3 & up like they did at first. When they first announced 3 & up, I thought they were being reasonable. But now this & other things make it clear that they’re trying to weed ppl out.


They aren't "using people's money as a source of revenue", that's another lazy talking point.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> Nope, nothing official, but two different people reporting a TA notified them friends client got moved, and one who has a friend who got moved. They were  CBR and CSR moved to AKL.


I know I read one report of moves from Pop and CBR to AKL, but he clarified he was referring to moves make prior to the shutdown.


----------



## mattpeto

gottalovepluto said:


> First shot at a Park Reservation. A room is now not your ticket to a better WDW experience, it’s your ticket to having a WDW experience at all.



This will be fine for now, but first dibs on a park reservation doesn’t sound like a good experience unless Disney plans to permanently reduce crowds at the parks.  This doesn’t help revenue guys...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268898529088614400


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Sometimes insiders can't see things objectively.


What is being said isn't "seeing things objectively" by any stretch of the imagination.  Without being inside the Disney organization, it's impossible to know everything that is actually going on.  You're making assumptions based on small amounts of information and it is colored by frustration with the situation.


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion apparently, I think it makes total sense to require people to pay the difference to move their reservation to different dates from the time before parks are open. Sounds like they would be giving those people the courtesy of moving from closed dates to open dates. They aren’t walking them from a closed resort to an open one on the same dates.
> 
> There are tons and tons of people who have been cancelled on from mid March until now. Why would they start upgrading people for free just because they’re at the tail end of the closure?



Apparently those with the free dining promo who choose to modify are not being offered any discount like the 35%. I think that's a little sad, but if you are trying to control capacity, I get it.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> What is being said isn't "seeing things objectively" by any stretch of the imagination.  Without being inside the Disney organization, it's impossible to know everything that is actually going on.  You're making assumptions based on small amounts of information and it is colored by frustration with the situation.


I don't know anyone whose opinion isn't colored by something. We don't agree, we won't agree and I'm not going to continue the argument about it.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Marthasor said:


> My TA is reporting the same thing.  As of this morning, guests with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can modify, but only to dates from July 11 - December 31, 2020 and only DVC or Ft. W.  No 2021 reservations at this time.


I am confused by this move. Does it mean WDW is not at capacity then for July-capacity limits? Are they going to then turn around and cancel ppl after these potential moves? 
I was booked for June 9, but moved it to Aug 3 after my week was axed.
I've been nervous about being canceled since I booked so late. But reading this I am really confused. 
So many rumors...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marthasor said:


> Apparently those with the free dining promo who choose to modify are not being offered any discount like the 35%. I think that's a little sad, but if you are trying to control capacity, I get it.



Its sucks and it’s frustrating when you have an impacted stay, but they have to draw the line somewhere IMO.

There are lots of people during the closure who lost out on amongst other Disney related things, discounts and deals they were booked with. Maybe they’ll eventually go back and do something for all those people. I think its understandable that for now the only people getting that 35% are ones who had a free dining trip booked during the period they are open, where they are removing dining plans entirely.


----------



## Krandor

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am confused by this move. Does it mean WDW is not at capacity then for July-capacity limits? Are they going to then turn around and cancel ppl after these potential moves?
> I was booked for June 9, but moved it to Aug 3 after my week was axed.
> I've been nervous about being canceled since I booked so late. But reading this I am really confused.
> So many rumors...



If they are only doing DVC and FW that is their capacity.  If there are rooms available you should be fine.  If they are out of rooms no go.


----------



## jlwhitney

tlmadden73 said:


> I see Disney doing a lot of things as permanent changes during this. If anything -- just to simply save money until they can get back to full capacity .. and then when they are full capacity help maximize their profits.   Honestly, having cast members take pictures for you slows down the line.   If the choice is either this or the photo boxes, I think we'd all take the photo pass people NOT taking photos with personal phones.



I agree they do make it take forever. I do fully expect this change to stay permanent. 



mshanson3121 said:


> I can assure you, not everyone agrees with you (being one who personally disagrees and seeing disagreement in other places online re: this).  For us, we scrape and scrounge to be able to afford a Disney vacation as it is, and already take all cost cutting measures possible. As a Canadian MM costs almost $300, which is a big chunk of change to our and many budgets. So we had no intentions of getting it, since CMs would take the photos. So between the two, I'd take the photo boxes, with CMs still being able to take your photos, hands down.



But they could still do photo boxe and not allow CM's to take pics with peoples phones. And those photo boxes are awful no one wants them.



LSUmiss said:


> Again they got themselves into the capacity problem by allowing ppl to continue to book so they could use ppls money as a source of revenue even though they knew they weren’t going to open. They could easily make the rule 3 & up like they did at first. When they first announced 3 & up, I thought they were being reasonable. But now this & other things make it clear that they’re trying to weed ppl out.



I think they are trying to make guests choose not to go on their own vs complaining they can't get a spot in the park they want.


----------



## marx

DGsAtBLT said:


> Location advantage (and the ease and feel of staying on property)  is the primary reason we pay a premium to stay where we stay. And not $1000 a night even at the deluxes lol.
> 
> The FP window was a relatively recent incentive to stay onsite. EMH less recent (and also a shell of what it once was), but still people act like there’s no reason to stay onsite without them. I don’t think eliminating FP+ and EMH as we know them (and likely adding some other perk in their place) is going to impact onsite booking.



I agree     We were staying onsite pre FP, EMH and even pre Value Resorts (when CBR was the only moderate), mostly on AP discounts and off season.  (AP discounts were great then, some stays at $100/night at Deluxe).



Farro said:


> Yes and I saw the firsthand report on Facebook. CSR to AKL (I'm assuming the DVC part?) Their travel agent alerted them first.



Any news on if this Kidani or Jambo?  I have a reservation late in the year at Jambo and the DVC site shows no availability in all room category's through the end of the year. Wondering if guests are being relocated to Jambo (and therefore my reservation is safe), or if they are being relocated to Kidani.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I really can't imagine anyone staying in a value being willing to rebook at DVC (although I really think it means the deluxe resort attached) at rack rate.  Most studios aren't even available for those dates and I just can't imagine someone willing to book a 1 bedroom or higher if they were booked in a discounted value.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are lots of people during the closure who lost out on amongst other Disney related things, discounts and deals they were booked with.



I feel like you're talking about me.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> If they are only doing DVC and FW that is their capacity.  If there are rooms available you should be fine.  If they are out of rooms no go.


Surely they are not planning on keeping all the resorts closed except DVC and FW until next year?


----------



## Marionnette

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am confused by this move. Does it mean WDW is not at capacity then for July-capacity limits? Are they going to then turn around and cancel ppl after these potential moves?
> I was booked for June 9, but moved it to Aug 3 after my week was axed.
> I've been nervous about being canceled since I booked so late. But reading this I am really confused.
> So many rumors...


Well, they can book for any date up to Dec 31, 2020. There will still be capacity limits in the initial weeks. Not everyone who wants to reschedule to July or August is going to be able to. I think that Disney ran the numbers and realized that they had the ability to open up some villas for cash reservations and still keep the number of onsite guests within their projected limits.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I really can't imagine anyone staying in a value being willing to rebook at DVC (although I really think it means the deluxe resort attached) at rack rate.  Most studios aren't even available for those dates and I just can't imagine someone willing to book a 1 bedroom or higher if they were booked in a discounted value.


FW wouldn't be such a killer, but DVC at rack rate is insanity. We stay at DVC's all the time, but only with an AP discount.


----------



## DougLovesYou

cakebaker said:


> Well, that would settle the issue of being walked,  wouldn't it?   Of course, this only involves dates up to June 21, but I can sure see that applying to anyone with a reservation at a closed resort. It would certainly help them in reducing resort capacity as well. Just when I thought they couldn't do any worse......I think this is one they're going to have to do for me to believe it.


As a cash package at a moderate, this makes me nervous. I continue to think since our trip isn't until week after Labor Day that things can still change. But the fact that these latest June cancellations can only modify to DVC or FW through the end of the year?! And for an upcharge no less? Oh boy. I've seen various secondhand info under the "Resort Changes By Disney" thread (one of the latest being a late July res being walked from CBR to a DVC not of their choice...told to them by their TA...post #238 on that thread). But it's truly a guessing game until Disney officially lets everyone know what's going on. Feeling for everyone who is uncertain and just hoping for a little light at the end of the tunnel after this dumpster fire of a year! ☹


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> I really can't imagine anyone staying in a value being willing to rebook at DVC (although I really think it means the deluxe resort attached) at rack rate.  Most studios aren't even available for those dates and I just can't imagine someone willing to book a 1 bedroom or higher if they were booked in a discounted value.



II agree that when they say DVC in this context they mean DVC+attached cash resort.   There are too many extra DVC points compared to inventory so I doubt any actual sold DVC rooms will be open.   Now the attached resorts you have decent inventory most likely.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a $1000 room, other than the "magic" of Disney.


I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room on property unless its a grand villa, the cabins at Wilderness Lodge or the Bungalows at the Poly.

EMH never was a draw for us.  It really didn't seem to reduce crowd levels all that much when we went to them and it seemed to increase crowd levels in that park for the rest of the day.    The FP perk is nice, but it's not a reason that we ever stayed on property either.  We stay on property so that we're in the Disney bubble.  We don't need to bother with renting a car or worrying about paying for parking.  We can go wherever we want whenever we want using the Disney provided transportation and if that doesn't make sense at the time we can use an Uber or Lyft pretty cheap.  It's a nice way to stay somewhat isolated from the outside world and normal life for a trip.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> Now change your choice to FW or DVC. And you have the only real shot at going to the parks, getting a park reservation,  by staying on site. For kicks FW is booked out for your dates. Demand is high so DVC is rack rate. Do you book DVC and go?
> 
> Imho that’s a scenario a lot of people will be looking at...


according to a previous post above, you need to pay for this upgrade--do we think that this is going to be the case for everyone who is in a value or moderate resort for the summer?

That would be one way to thin out the number of reservations...


----------



## Marionnette

cakebaker said:


> Surely they are not planning on keeping all the resorts closed except DVC and FW until next year?


I think those are the only ones that they have some assurance that they will be open. Disney is taking a lot of heat for booking reservations when they probably should have had an inkling that the resort would be closed. DVC resorts and FW would be the last to be closed on the list of closure priorities.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I feel like you're talking about me.



I mean I know you did lol, on a personal level I’ve been majorly impacted as a DVC renter (which is of course not Disney’s fault) and there’s so many of us who are out actual money and lots of it right now, but I was mostly thinking of the thousands of people who would have been booked from mid March up until now who may or may not have rebooked like you did, but also lost out on trips and discounts through no fault of their own.

It sucks to have your vacation cancelled due to COVID. I know you and I both know that feeling. I still think they have to draw that line right now on dealing with guests differently pre opening date and post opening date. I don’t think June cancelled guests are all that different from March, April, or May.


----------



## rteetz

Tokyo prepping distancing measures 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268663030889369600


----------



## focusondisney

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room on property unless its a grand villa, the cabins at Wilderness Lodge or the Bungalows at the Poly.



Rack rate for many  club level rooms is over $1000 some nights now.  Don’t ask how I know....  



Edit to add: quick check shows a standard room at YC for Christmas week is $846 rack rate. Taxes will take a *standard* room to over $1000 a night.  Other deluxe resorts have comparable rates.  So  $1000 rooms aren’t hard to find.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room


Rack rate? Lots of them. Mostly  you have to go to a 1 br villa to hit that mark, but it's easy. 2 br villas can certainly hit that mark and higher. The cheapest DVC's are OKW and SSR, but even those can easily run over 1k. Grand villas can run several thousand dollars a night. And that's just DVC. I can show you dozens of rooms on property that run well over 1k a night.


----------



## cakebaker

focusondisney said:


> Rack rate for many  club level rooms is over $1000 some nights now.  Don’t ask how I know....


I wouldn't know anything about that...I promise.  That said, it's why I love the AP discount. I can look at an insane price and say, yeah, but look how much I'm saving! #disneymath101


----------



## Lewisc

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Yes, this exactly. I can’t find any mention of anyone else being cancelled for July dates (other than my TA) and you would expect there to be some reports of people in a similar situation on here.


Disney is probably going to cancel resort reservations for stays prior to parks opening. Is it giving Disney systems  too much credit to think they might be giving international guests more notice.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Rack rate? Lots of them. Mostly  you have to go to a 1 br villa to hit that mark, but it's easy. 2 br villas can certainly hit that mark and higher. The cheapest DVC's are OKW and SSR, but even those can easily run over 1k. Grand villas can run several thousand dollars a night.



Yeah they exist. Primarily large rooms at certain deluxe resorts or specialty rooms.

But I’m going to guess most people booking them especially at rack rate aren’t swayed by a 60 day FP window and minimal EMH and would stay offsite if not for that. It’s the rack rates at the values and mods that can start looking inflated if they chip away at onsite benefits IMO. As people are more willing to pay for the more expensive Disney resorts, they’re going to be doing it for reasons beyond the generic onsite benefits.


----------



## vinotinto

Marthasor said:


> My TA is reporting the same thing.  As of this morning, guests with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can modify, but only to dates from July 11 - December 31, 2020 and only DVC or Ft. W.  No 2021 reservations at this time.


So, let me see if I got this right. 

On the one hand, we don't know if and when regular non-DVC/non-FW resorts will open. Disney has not come out and said if they will reopen on July 11th, and if so, which ones will reopen. There is rampant speculation that not ALL those reservations will be able to be maintained in the initial weeks after reopening, if they are going to ensure resort guests have access to the parks. Or maybe not everyone with a room reservation will have daily access to the parks?

On the other hand, now they are allowing the June cancelled folks to rebook to the resorts that we do know will be open - DVC and FW - including allowing rebooking during the initial weeks after reopening that are the ones that allegedly have too many reservations for the park capacity.

These two things don't seem aligned to me.


----------



## Farro

Maybe they are only allowing booking at specific resorts through the end of the year because most resorts are already pretty filled up through the end year, which is normal.


----------



## Hummingbird

New Mouse said:


> So for those saying EMH and FP may be gone...how do you justify a *$1000 room,* other than the "magic" of Disney.



Everyone has followed up this question with $1000/nt but this just says $1000 room. 
If you stay a week at a Value it's $1000+ 

Either way though, we've stayed on site alot and EMH and FP never even played a part in the decision to. It's all about the transportation and "bubble" for us.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I mean I know you did lol, on a personal level I’ve been majorly impacted as a DVC renter (which is of course not Disney’s fault) and there’s so many of us who are out actual money and lots of it right now, but I was mostly thinking of the thousands of people who would have been booked from mid March up until now who may or may not have rebooked like you did, but also lost out on trips and discounts through no fault of their own.
> 
> It sucks to have your vacation cancelled due to COVID. I know you and I both know that feeling. I still think they have to draw that line right now on dealing with guests differently pre opening date and post opening date. I don’t think June cancelled guests are all that different from March, April, or May.



I count myself lucky not to have lost a ton of money over all this, I really do. DVC renters got the worst of it, no doubt about it.


----------



## Eric Smith

DougLovesYou said:


> As a cash package at a moderate, this makes me nervous. I continue to think since our trip isn't until week after Labor Day that things can still change. But the fact that these latest June cancellations can only modify to DVC or FW through the end of the year?! And for an upcharge no less? Oh boy. I've seen various secondhand info under the "Resort Changes By Disney" thread (one of the latest being a late July res being walked from CBR to a DVC not of their choice...told to them by their TA...post #238 on that thread). But it's truly a guessing game until Disney officially lets everyone know what's going on. Feeling for everyone who is uncertain and just hoping for a little light at the end of the tunnel after this dumpster fire of a year! ☹


I don't think you have much to be concerned about this point.  What they're charging for at this point is moving people to new dates at different hotels.  They're not charging for moving people to different hotels on the same dates as the original reservation.  It's also very possible that your resort will be open by labor day.  Everything we're seeing right now is focused around the initial opening.


----------



## The Pho

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Kings Island is suing Ohio, asking to be allowed to reopen immediately.
> 
> https://www.fox19.com/2020/06/04/ki...y-acton-warren-county-health-district-reopen/



Cedar Point has now joined the lawsuit as well.

https://fox8.com/news/cedar-point-kalahari-resorts-kings-island-file-suit-against-dr-amy-acton/


----------



## Disneylover99

DGsAtBLT said:


> It sucks to have your vacation cancelled due to COVID. I know you and I both know that feeling. I still think they have to draw that line right now on dealing with guests differently pre opening date and post opening date. *I don’t think June cancelled guests are all that different from March, April, or May.*



Intent is the one difference I see with some of the later bookings.

I do know some people who booked Disney vacations in early June after all the March/April cancellations and offers of free dining went out, hoping to get some kind of future offer themselves, with no intention of actually going in June.


----------



## Bjn10

We don’t no for sure if no Mods or values will open this summer it maybe that they are maxed out to there capacity and they are only allowing changes for those who were canceled on before the opening


----------



## Dis5150

Marthasor said:


> Apparently those with the free dining promo who choose to modify are not being offered any discount like the 35%. I think that's a little sad, but if you are trying to control capacity, I get it.


Where are you seeing this? And did those people have an email telling them they WOULD get the 35%?


----------



## aweehughes

chicagoshannon said:


> I really can't imagine anyone staying in a value being willing to rebook at DVC (although I really think it means the deluxe resort attached) at rack rate.  Most studios aren't even available for those dates and I just can't imagine someone willing to book a 1 bedroom or higher if they were booked in a discounted value.



We would. We are both teachers with two weeks of online learning left--we need a break. We need something to look forward to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am confused by this move. Does it mean WDW is not at capacity then for July-capacity limits? Are they going to then turn around and cancel ppl after these potential moves?
> I was booked for June 9, but moved it to Aug 3 after my week was axed.
> I've been nervous about being canceled since I booked so late. But reading this I am really confused.
> So many rumors...


Because these guests are paying full rate for the open rooms at DVC, FW I do not expect them to get walked.

Is Disney jerk enough to walk people with July bookings instead of moving them if they manage to rebook enough June folks at full price into those rooms? Guess we’ll find out. Idk how appealing DVC cash rates or the FW property are to most of these folks though when paired with the half-park experiences they’ll be getting.


----------



## LSUmiss

This is the thing all the speculation with resort reservations is b/c Disney is still being secretive & probably shady & not informing their customers of their plans. Again, there is no way way they don’t know the plan. They’re playing games.


----------



## gottalovepluto

aweehughes said:


> We would. We are both teachers with two weeks of online learning left--we need a break. We need something to look forward to. Disney also just refunded us $$$$ in Disney gift cards for the Deluxe Dining Plan and we can cook in a 1BR.


I despise having to cook on vacation. I don’t even want to see a freaking kitchen when on vacation because it makes me feel guilty for spending money on restaurants


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> This is the thing all the speculation with resort reservations is b/c Disney is still being secretive & probably shady & not informing their customers of their plans. Again, there is no way way they don’t know the plan. They’re playing games.



Can anyone involved in this game not call it quits, take their “ball” (money), and go home?

They’ve been pretty good with allowing people to cancel for full refunds, and refunding non refundable things throughout.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

cakebaker said:


> They were aware of Covid while they were allowing reservations to be booked. They knew they were going to have to reduce capacity to re-open. Yet they kept taking reservations at a time when it was clear they knew they would not be open. To ignore everything that shows this is just that- ignoring it. It's not a lazy talking point and at least as valid as all the rumors that fly around in this forum every day.
> 
> What you have to do is ask yourself why did they do that? That's a subject for debate, but I see nothing that points to anything except they 1) did not want a rush of guests calling to cancel and 2) That deposit money they held, tens of thousands of dollars, was a short term, interest free loan.  What you call easy and lazy, I call disappointing and hard to accept, but still the truth.



US Disney parks closed about 2 weeks before the end of Disney’s last financial quarter (March 28) and Disney’s last earnings call was on May 5. Let’s just say Disney REALLY needed people to not cancel en masse before March 28 and was probably willing to put themselves in a difficult position longer term (I.e. now) in order to avoid this.

I tend to find company’s earnings statements as the best publicly available way to get insight as to what a company is doing and why.  Here’s Disney’s from last month, if anyone else is interested.  Lots of discussion there about what Disney is expecting to do in this reopening period (can almost hear the next call’s “consolidated resort operations to minimize cash burn”).

https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/app/uploads/2020/04/q2-fy20-earnings-transcript.pdf


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Rack rate? Lots of them. Mostly  you have to go to a 1 br villa to hit that mark, but it's easy. 2 br villas can certainly hit that mark and higher. The cheapest DVC's are OKW and SSR, but even those can easily run over 1k. Grand villas can run several thousand dollars a night. And that's just DVC. I can show you dozens of rooms on property that run well over 1k a night.


If you're going to quote me, at least use the whole quote.  I don't want anyone to assume you're trying to misquote people to fit your narrative.  Here's the full quote:

"I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room on property unless its a grand villa, the cabins at Wilderness Lodge or the Bungalows at the Poly"

Obviously some rooms on property can go over $1k in rack rate.  That's far from the norm.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Maybe they are only allowing booking at specific resorts through the end of the year because most resorts are already pretty filled up through the end year, which is normal.


Definitely not. Those of us watching availability this year had never seen so much availability before they shut the system down.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> I despise having to cook on vacation. I don’t even want to see a freaking kitchen when on vacation because it makes me feel guilty for spending money on restaurants



The DVC villa kitchens are a great place to bring food from the resort QS restaurants to eat. And to store bottled water. 

Also team not cooking on vacation.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can anyone involved in this game not call it quits, take their “ball” (money), and go home?



DVC renters


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I despise having to cook on vacation. I don’t even want to see a freaking kitchen when on vacation because it makes me feel guilty for spending money on restaurants


We book 1 and 2 br villas a lot and I have yet to turn on a stove in one of them. No guilt here! It is nice though to be able to have snacks and drinks in a full size refrigerator and not be dealing with a sq ft of space making coffee in the morning. I've also yet to ever turn on a washer or dryer in one of them. 

That said, rack rate? Nope, never, not once.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> DVC renters



Yeah, that one I know all too well unfortunately. DVC renters however, are at least at this point, aware when their resorts are opening. They are also not Disney’s direct  customer so the fact that they are stuck with non refundable reservations isn’t really their concern. AP holders are also somewhat up in the air but do have the partial refund option. I am lucky to be caught up in both these groups lol.

Despite how Disney has been or been not communicating, they have generally been allowing people to pull all their money out if they don’t like it.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

andyman8 said:


> For those that aren’t privy to the rumors going around on other message boards (and some of the ones discussed many pages back), here is a good summary:
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...nally-overhaul-fastpass-and-extra-magic-hoursPlease note: most of this story is comprised of rumors.



There is nothing wrong with fast pass. In the end, we mostly get everything we want. Fast pass makes it possible to never wait on rides throughout the day, if you know what your doing. 

I personally would hate any change, but I use it to my advantage so well. Yeah, you gotta do it in advance, and keep checking, but who cares, thats part of the fun planning the vacation.

If there wasn't fast pass, or if they didn't allow you to get more after the first 3, I don't even know if I would go to Disney that much. I like not waiting more than 20 mins on rides during my vacations ;]


----------



## cakebaker

A2DisneyMom said:


> Let’s just say Disney REALLY needed people to not cancel en masse before March 28 and was probably willing to put themselves in a difficult position longer term (I.e. now) in order to avoid this.



I've seen this excuse used before- just blantanly allowing that this is exactly what Disney did  because they "needed" to. I couldn't care less what they needed to do financially. I am not a banker. Of course they were willing to put themselves in this position because they did it.


----------



## junderwood99

Taylor'sMom said:


> All respect to you, as I don't question the truth you are experiencing, but I spoke with a Disney CM this morning on the reservation line and asked if there were restrictions on when people could re-book for and she said no, up to 500 days out.  I asked if there were RESORT restrictions and she said not that she has seen.  Granted, I did not re-book as my dates still aren't allowed.  Her info seems suspicious based on what we know about resort closures... and it was barely after 7:00am.  I just sharing this to say TRY AGAIN, as ypu may get a different answer and allow the 2021 dates??? Who knows!?  Worth a try...


Systems are very limited. We can not make any changes other than what is limited.  There are no restrictions to booking into 2021 even though packages are not out yet -- we just can't do them right now.  They have been shut down since last week. We all know that CM's are bombarded right now - I think there was some mis communication in your phone call.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> There is nothing wrong with fast pass. In the end, we mostly get everything we want. Fast pass makes it possible to never wait on rides throughout the day, if you know what your doing.
> 
> I personally would hate any change, but I use it to my advantage so well. Yeah, you gotta do it in advance, and keep checking, but who cares, thats part of the fun planning the vacation.
> 
> If there wasn't fast pass, or if they didn't allow you to get more after the first 3, I don't even know if I would go to Disney that much. I like not waiting more than 20 mins on rides during my vacations ;]



I think as long as they don’t pull the concept entirely (unlikely) and go traditional queues only, or do some obnoxious paid version that leaves scraps for those unwilling to pay, people like us will figure out the new system and make it work.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can anyone involved in this game not call it quits, take their “ball” (money), and go home?
> 
> They’ve been pretty good with allowing people to cancel for full refunds, and refunding non refundable things throughout.


Literally anyone effected by this could cancel their reservation and get their money back from Disney.


----------



## Marionnette

vinotinto said:


> So, let me see if I got this right.
> 
> On the one hand, we don't know if and when regular non-DVC/non-FW resorts will open. Disney has not come out and said if they will reopen on July 11th, and if so, which ones will reopen. There is rampant speculation that not ALL those reservations will be able to be maintained in the initial weeks after reopening, if they are going to ensure resort guests have access to the parks. Or maybe not everyone with a room reservation will have daily access to the parks?
> 
> On the other hand, now they are allowing the June cancelled folks to rebook to the resorts that we do know will be open - DVC and FW - including allowing rebooking during the initial weeks after reopening that are the ones that allegedly have too many reservations for the park capacity.
> 
> These two things don't seem aligned to me.


Things are fluid. They may have had enough cancellations during the first weeks to allow more reservations to be made and are only offering the opportunity to those who recently had reservations cancelled.

Or perhaps, they have relaxed the limits that they initially imposed on park capacity and will allow more guests entry than they had first anticipated.

Or maybe they are seeing a sharp increase in  DVC renting during the period when guests cannot book reservations and they want to curtail it.

We don’t know anything for sure. It’s all rumor and speculation until Disney confirms what they are planning.


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> Literally anyone effected by this could cancel their reservation and get their money back from Disney.


I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.



They are on an individual level, according to multiple reports.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can anyone involved in this game not call it quits, take their “ball” (money), and go home?
> 
> They’ve been pretty good with allowing people to cancel for full refunds, and refunding non refundable things throughout.


They can and I did. But that doesn't make what they're doing ok. I'm not going to give them a lot of credit for giving money back for something they cannot deliver. The law kind of requires that. I am sitting here with a 1200 voucher I can't use but I plan on discussing that with Disney one on one and I think we'll get it worked out. That, or I just hold on to it and see what happens. I have about a decade to decide.


----------



## Moliphino

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> according to a previous post above, you need to pay for this upgrade--do we think that this is going to be the case for everyone who is in a value or moderate resort for the summer?
> 
> That would be one way to thin out the number of reservations...



God I hope not. Having to cancel for a third time when the parks are actually open would break me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.


They are. Changed procedures after they announced the phased re-opening and limitations on park experiences.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.


Oh, I was referring to the resort reservations.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Can anyone involved in this game not call it quits, take their “ball” (money), and go home?
> 
> They’ve been pretty good with allowing people to cancel for full refunds, and refunding non refundable things throughout.


Sure but ppl are holding on to hopes of some semblance of a vacation. Disney should respect their customers enough to be forthcoming with information.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> They can and I did. But that doesn't make what they're doing ok. I'm not going to give them a lot of credit for giving money back for something they cannot deliver. The law kind of requires that.



One of the only places I’ve encountered at this point that has given money back without hassle has been my local community centre for preschool soccer lol.

Entirely too many credit offers for things that are irrelevant and useless to us at this point, and Disney related, don’t even start me on the DVC rentals.


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.



They aren't doing if officially- and they should, but they are doing it for people that call and plead their case. I always thought tickets should be refunded. Extending doesn't work for everyone. They should just make it official policy rather than having to play games to do it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Sure but ppl are holding on to hopes of some semblance of a vacation. Disney should respect their customers enough to be forthcoming with information.



How can they be accused on one hand of holding peoples money for nefarious reasons when they’ve been allowing people to pull it all along though?

If people don’t like the conditions they could stop waiting. This is Disney responding to a major worldwide issue, not Disney creating an issue themselves.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Despite how Disney has been or been not communicating, they have generally been allowing people to pull all their money out if they don’t like it.



Agree.  I'm out nothing from my cancelled April trip.


----------



## Lewisc

LSUmiss said:


> Sure but ppl are holding on to hopes of some semblance of a vacation. Disney should respect their customers enough to be forthcoming with information.


and Disney is waiting to see how many guests "take the hint" and cancel.  Enough guests cancel and Disney can work with the remaining guests.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> according to a previous post above, you need to pay for this upgrade--do we think that this is going to be the case for everyone who is in a value or moderate resort for the summer?
> 
> That would be one way to thin out the number of reservations...


No. We have a couple reports of mods getting upgraded with reservations during the phased re-opening.

The people re-booking today are booked during the cancellation period where everything is closed. I think that's key. Disney is not offering discounts for future bookings and not honoring discounts booked during the closure period so they get to pay full price if they choose to take Disney up on their offer.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Sure but ppl are holding on to hopes of some semblance of a vacation. Disney should respect their customers enough to be forthcoming with information.


Since the opening is over a month away, I don't think Disney is at a point where the information that they have right now won't change by the time the parks open.  They could announce right now that all non-DVC or FW resorts are closed through a certain date.   However, that date is probably at a point where it is regularly changing.  It seems from the inside info that is being shared on this thread that Disney has multiple possible plans and they don't yet know which one they will end up going with.  They probably don't want to put a ton of information out right now because at least some of it will change and that will cause a lot of confusion.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

DGsAtBLT said:


> or do some obnoxious paid version that leaves scraps for those unwilling to pay,


Or unable to pay.  As I noted about 500 pages back, the cost of a ticket may be headed for "entry only" - that is IF you can get a coveted park reservation.  Pay (more) to Play.  Sadly, I would not be surprised by any moves like this.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> How can they be accused on one hand of holding peoples money for nefarious reasons when they’ve been allowing people to pull it all along though?


By not revealing they had no intentions of opening, just setting new dates for when you could book, they led people to believe there was a chance they would open. That gets a lot of people to keep their reservations in the hopes they will open. It's dishonest if nothing else.

I think they're going down the same path with MNSSHP. Does anyone realistically think they're going to have parties in August? I sure don't. But they won't say so, and people will hang on just in case. I'd be very happy if it turns out I'm wrong, I don't think I am.


----------



## stephk1981

Nightmarefandom said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase annual passes right now?





LSUmiss said:


> s of yesterday. I tried to upgrade DHs tickets to an AP & they said they can’t now.


I bought DD an AP yesterday on the MDE. It is showing up and in the system'. She doesn't need a ticket for the next few trips as she won't be 3 until December, but with everyone saying that tickets weren't being sold, I got scared she wouldn't have one when we needed it. Maybe keep trying, at least for new AP's! Good luck


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Or unable to pay.  As I noted about 500 pages back, the cost of a ticket may be headed for "entry only" - that is IF you can get a coveted park reservation.  Pay (more) to Play.  Sadly, I would not be surprised by any moves like this.


I'm confused by "entry only", are you saying you think Disney would wind the clock all the way back to pay per ride type system? I vote absolutely not. Their IT can't handle what they've already told people is happening, adding a per-ride payment system on top of that they 100% can't handle.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

cakebaker said:


> I've seen this excuse used before- just blantanly allowing that this is exactly what Disney did  because they "needed" to. I couldn't care less what they needed to do financially. I am not a banker. Of course they were willing to put themselves in this position because they did it.


Oh, please don’t get me wrong, I’m not making excuses for Disney.  But a couple of times you’ve asked why Disney did what they did in March and why specifically for people with paid-in-full booked packages.  This is the reason why.  This was revenue that had already been “booked” just ahead of their quarter close.  They almost certainly reconcile their revenue for RO differently due to the different cancellation/refund policy.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> By not revealing they had no intentions of opening, just setting new dates for when you could book, they led people to believe there was a chance they would open. That gets a lot of people to keep their reservations in the hopes they will open. It's dishonest if nothing else.
> 
> I think they're going down the same path with MNSSHP. Does anyone realistically think they're going to have parties in August? I sure don't. But they won't say so, and people will hang on just in case. I'd be very happy if it turns out I'm wrong, I don't think I am.



I also thought the confirmation of MNSSHP was odd and a little premature considering how everything else is going. At the very least, it could look a lot different than people are used to. Has Disney actually said anything or was that one just confirmed by I think Carlye Wisel?


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> By not revealing they had no intentions of opening, just setting new dates for when you could book, they led people to believe there was a chance they would open. That gets a lot of people to keep their reservations in the hopes they will open. It's dishonest if nothing else.
> 
> I think they're going down the same path with MNSSHP. Does anyone realistically think they're going to have parties in August? I sure don't. But they won't say so, and people will hang on just in case. I'd be very happy if it turns out I'm wrong, I don't think I am.


I can see the parties happening. Characters could be out but from a universal style distancing thing. Allow refunds and they'll be able to thin the crowds down to old levels. Save a lot of money with no fireworks and no parade so fewer people would math out. People would go because mainly guaranteed access to MK, and a bit because it will be at night when the sun isn't baking you.


----------



## Gentry2004

cakebaker said:


> I don’t see much new about that idea. If they can’t get resort capacity below park capacity through self cancellation, they’re going to have cancel some resort guests. That’s been said by many for a long time now. If they have to do that, I’d assume it would be based on when your reservation was made with newer reservations the first to get axed.



Or they will start offering a room-only discount for people willing to move their reservation to a later date.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> By not revealing they had no intentions of opening, just setting new dates for when you could book, they led people to believe there was a chance they would open. That gets a lot of people to keep their reservations in the hopes they will open. It's dishonest if nothing else.
> 
> I think they're going down the same path with MNSSHP. Does anyone realistically think they're going to have parties in August? I sure don't. But they won't say so, and people will hang on just in case. I'd be very happy if it turns out I'm wrong, I don't think I am.


How do you know that Disney had no intention of reopening earlier than they are?  The situation progressively got worse after they closed the parks.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268909078211891200


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> How do you know that Disney had no intention of reopening earlier than they are?  The situation progressively got worse after they closed the parks.


Disney had several plans. They still do in case things change too.


----------



## buttersnix

cakebaker said:


> They can and I did. But that doesn't make what they're doing ok. I'm not going to give them a lot of credit for giving money back for something they cannot deliver. The law kind of requires that. I am sitting here with a 1200 voucher I can't use but I plan on discussing that with Disney one on one and I think we'll get it worked out. That, or I just hold on to it and see what happens. I have about a decade to decide.


I know several people with trips(Edit to other places, not Disney) that got credit only or were forced to reschedule or lose out. Flights and stuff too, we have credit but couldn’t get cash back. Which is okay with us because they extended the time to use it.


----------



## Gentry2004

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268909078211891200



If we could drive I would strongly consider going. The biggest piece for us is flying which we just don't want to do.


----------



## Gentry2004

buttersnix said:


> I know several people with trips that got credit only or were forced to reschedule or lose out. Flights and stuff too, we have credit but couldn’t get cash back. Which is okay with us because they extended the time to use it.



Wait, how are people getting credits/vouchers and not refunds? Is it because they paid with gift cards? I missed this somehow.


----------



## Sandisw

Marionnette said:


> Guests already being walked from moderates to DVC resorts in the first week of park opening...with no upcharge. There are random posts on FB and on the resorts forum here that CSR and CBR guests have been notified that their reservation is being moved to a DVC resort, not of their choice.



Which does seem to support some of the information that has been shared,  The mention today of having dates changed and up charged, are during a time when even DVC isn’t open...so, I can see why it is different,

It also sounds like Disney may not do the same thing for all and the criteria will be unknown...


----------



## threeboyzdad

vinotinto said:


> So, let me see if I got this right.
> 
> On the one hand, we don't know if and when regular non-DVC/non-FW resorts will open. Disney has not come out and said if they will reopen on July 11th, and if so, which ones will reopen. There is rampant speculation that not ALL those reservations will be able to be maintained in the initial weeks after reopening, if they are going to ensure resort guests have access to the parks. Or maybe not everyone with a room reservation will have daily access to the parks?
> 
> On the other hand, now they are allowing the June cancelled folks to rebook to the resorts that we do know will be open - DVC and FW - including allowing rebooking during the initial weeks after reopening that are the ones that allegedly have too many reservations for the park capacity.
> 
> These two things don't seem aligned to me.


Exactly.  I have a 7/11 arrival at CBR.  Haven’t heard a thing but they are letting June ressies book DVC before they can assure me my reservation will happen.  I’m not happy.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> So nothing official by someone who was directly notified? If they're doing it though, we should know for sure soon enough. I would certainly hope that's what they're doing.



The one on the resorts board is from a friend going at same time as them who directly told them they are being moved,  Second hand, yes, but sounds like someone traveling at the same time


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> How do you know that Disney had no intention of reopening earlier than they are?  The situation progressively got worse after they closed the parks.


 Can I prove it in a court of law? No. Do I personally see enough evidence to make me believe it? Yes. Did they know in a March? No. Did they know in late April, early May? I absolutely believe they did. 

It would take pages to go through all the different steps that occurred to lead me to that conclusion - but I now believe the August rumor. Theres no point in re-hashing all of what leads me to that conclusion. It’s not like I’m going to change your mind or that I even want to.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlwhitney said:


> But they could still do photo boxe and not allow CM's to take pics with peoples phones. And those photo boxes are awful no one wants them.



Oh definitely. And I agree. The boxes are awful. Now _this _comment may be cynical, lol, but I imagine what we end up with (past Covid) is CMs no longer allowed to take photos AND an increase in photo boxes.


----------



## Sandisw

vinotinto said:


> So, let me see if I got this right.
> 
> On the one hand, we don't know if and when regular non-DVC/non-FW resorts will open. Disney has not come out and said if they will reopen on July 11th, and if so, which ones will reopen. There is rampant speculation that not ALL those reservations will be able to be maintained in the initial weeks after reopening, if they are going to ensure resort guests have access to the parks. Or maybe not everyone with a room reservation will have daily access to the parks?
> 
> On the other hand, now they are allowing the June cancelled folks to rebook to the resorts that we do know will be open - DVC and FW - including allowing rebooking during the initial weeks after reopening that are the ones that allegedly have too many reservations for the park capacity.
> 
> These two things don't seem aligned to me.



Doesn’t mean they will be able to book something for the dates they want, either. And, if they have no tickets, they may or may not get in,

So, it could be that date will be later in year when capacity is greater,  But, I think this is why you may be hearing of the up charg?

I do wonder what we will see is that next week they will change it to a move or cancel and not change in dates since 

It does seem that it is odd when people with reservations at what will be closed resorts have  not been sorted out yet...but, all of this has been ever changing, and with ready data, making decisions on the fly.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> The one on the resorts board is from a friend going at same time as them who directly told them they are being moved,  Second hand, yes, but sounds like someone traveling at the same time


 If they’re actually starting to do it, we’ll know soon enough. But quite often, when we see just a very few second hand reports, there turns out to be some extenuating circumstances. There’s certainly no pattern yet, but hopefully soon we’ll find out by more people reporting or maybe, just maybe Disney will say something! Radical idea, I know. lol


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Can I prove it in a court of law? No. Do I personally see enough evidence to make me believe it? Yes. Did they know in a March? No. Did they know in late April, early May? I absolutely believe they did.
> 
> It would take pages to go through all the different steps that occurred to lead me to that conclusion - but I now believe the August rumor. Theres no point in re-hashing all of what leads me to that conclusion. It’s not like I’m going to change your mind or that I even want to.


As @rteetz said, Disney had multiple plans and still does.  What you're talking about would be fraud.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm confused by "entry only", are you saying you think Disney would wind the clock all the way back to pay per ride type system? I vote absolutely not. Their IT can't handle what they've already told people is happening, adding a per-ride payment system on top of that they 100% can't handle.


I vote “hope not” with you, but new pay-to-play options are always happening, which effectively reduce access to general park time.  They can call it Pay-To-Play Plus”.  Now the IT part may be the only thing that saves us!


----------



## buttersnix

Gentry2004 said:


> Wait, how are people getting credits/vouchers and not refunds? Is it because they paid with gift cards? I missed this somehow.



my bad I should have said trips to other places.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> DVC renters



Those guests are not ooked with Disney though.  They rented a private reservation. So, what Disney does for cash guests is irrelevant. Those booking with Disney get to call it quits.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Just got off the phone with Disney. Attempted to rebook my June 18 reservation at Pop. She tried booking ANY three nights at any of the DVC or FW and nothing available. Her only advice was to try again in the days to come and hope there are future cancellations. In the end my reservation will prob just cancel itself. I am an annual Passholder from NY and very concerned I will not be able to book anymore trips while my AP timeline keeps ticking away.


----------



## Rxdr2013

We rented dvc points from an owner. Now our trip is non refundable but we have been planning on going anyway. July 21-26. Was worried about all stars getting cancelled and not moved. Now we are in a boardwalk studio for part of the time and a 2br at Animal Kingdom Kidani. 

The dvc rates ended up being over half what Disney rack rates are posted on mousesavers. 




aweehughes said:


> We would. We are both teachers with two weeks of online learning left--we need a break. We need something to look forward to. Disney also just refunded us $$$$ in Disney gift cards for the Deluxe Dining Plan and we can cook in a 1BR.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> As @rteetz said, Disney had multiple plans and still does.  What you're talking about would be fraud.


It would.


----------



## Sandisw

Moliphino said:


> God I hope not. Having to cancel for a third time when the parks are actually open would break me.



As of my latest information, those that have reservations during a park open time, if moved, wouod not be charged the  extra.  Obviously, until someone is given thst, its all based on what was told and always subject to change.


----------



## Pyotr

CastAStone said:


> I don't believe they are refunding tickets that were purchased outside of a package.



I called and was refunded my 4 one day tickets and 4 Discover Disney tickets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I just realized- Disney is *only* booking proprieties that include kitchens for every guest... are they doing this so if guests get quarantined while onsite they know they won’t have to do anything since groceries can be ordered online?


----------



## Stefne

With the reports this morning of being required to book what equates to deluxe accommodations if one wants to reschedule from the closure period, I am incredibly happy that before everything went down, I booked a trip in November to cover us in case our July trip got cancelled.  Having to move our trip from a moderate to deluxe would have likely made the trip an impossibility for us.


----------



## Rxdr2013

gottalovepluto said:


> I just realized- Disney is *only* booking proprieties that include kitchens for every guest... are they doing this so if guests get quarantined while onsite they know they won’t have to do anything since groceries can be ordered online?



DVC studios don't really have kitchens. Only microwave and mini fridge, but I guess that could work.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Carol Jackson said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney. Attempted to rebook my June 18 reservation at Pop. She tried booking ANY three nights at any of the DVC or FW and nothing available. Her only advice was to try again in the days to come and hope there are future cancellations. In the end my reservation will prob just cancel itself. I am an annual Passholder from NY and very concerned I will not be able to book anymore trips while my AP timeline keeps ticking away.


Were you trying to rebook the same June 18 dates and there was no availability or were you trying to rebook to a post-July 11 date?


----------



## RWinNOLA

gottalovepluto said:


> I just realized- Disney is *only* booking proprieties that include kitchens for every guest... are they doing this so if guests get quarantined while onsite they know they won’t have to do anything since groceries can be ordered online?



DVC studios don’t really have kitchens.  Just a microwave.  Not certain, but I think most regular hotel rooms have that as well.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Were you trying to rebook the same June 18 dates and there was no availability or were you trying to rebook to a post-July 11 date?


Wondering the same. That would answer my earlier concern about increasing possible overbooking if you attempted later dates.


----------



## Rxdr2013

RWinNOLA said:


> DVC studios don’t really have kitchens.  Just a microwave.  Not certain, but I think most regular hotel rooms have that as well.


no microwaves in most Disney hotels. I think you can request one or go to food court to use one.


----------



## cdobert

We arrive on July 13th, ASMo.  Still showing the dinning plan on my reservation.  Called yesterday to ask why I haven't been refunded - first level cast member stated that the only thing I can do is wait and hope it gets refunded before we arrive.  Asked to speak with guest services; very helpful cast member is keeping an eye on my reservation hoping to help things along.  But it sounds like they just want us to cancel this portion of our trip.  We also have reservations at AKL and CR for the remainder of our trip.


----------



## Sandisw

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Wondering the same. That would answer my earlier concern about increasing possible overbooking if you attempted later dates.



I seen posts regarding being able to be given a chance to change,  this gives them that...No discounts snd no availability stops that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the DVC opening alone at first is just to stop the point issue from accumulating further, not because they are preparing in the event they can’t feed guests.

Studio kitchenettes are not much better for actual cooking purposes than regular rooms. After all you can even “cook” in a value room, just ask the DISers who remember talks of grilled cheese made with irons, and hot dogs in coffee makers.


----------



## BrianR

Has anything been posted on what the resort amenities look like at HHI or Vero, since we're within 10 days of opening there?  It seems like we would see something there first to project what could be minimums when the WDW DVC opens a week later.


----------



## Lewisc

Disney isn't , directly earning interest (investing) your deposits.  It is, slightly, reducing the amount of money Disney needs to borrow.  Look at it from a different direction.  Disney wasn't sure when the resorts would reopen.  Does it make sense, from Disney's  point of view, to have a rolling cancellation process or to suddenly try to book the resorts with 2 weeks notice?

That said Universal did a much better job pegging the date.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> If they’re actually starting to do it, we’ll know soon enough. But quite often, when we see just a very few second hand reports, there turns out to be some extenuating circumstances. There’s certainly no pattern yet, but hopefully soon we’ll find out by more people reporting or maybe, just maybe Disney will say something! Radical idea, I know. lol



Absolutely.  It does mean that at least a few guests were contacted, moved, and not given a choice.. Why? Who knows?

And, it does begin to support some of the initial reports on what may happen, may still be part of the eventual plan.  Some new information seems to suggest deludes will open around park opening.  

What surprise me today more than anything about the modifications is that these would be new reservations and last week, it was those would not be happening until they dealt with people with reservations and tickets.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the DVC opening alone at first is just to stop the point issue from accumulating further, not because they are preparing in the event they can’t feed guests.



And disney has legal issues if they don't open the DVC resorts if they can.  They don't have many options there because the DVC members are the ones who own the resorts.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

RWinNOLA said:


> DVC studios don’t really have kitchens.  Just a microwave.  Not certain, but I think most regular hotel rooms have that as well.


DVC studios have a half fridge (not just a cube), microwave, toaster, coffee maker,  coffee/sugar/creamer, sink, dish towel, sponge, dish soap, cabinets stocked with various disposable plates, bowls, forks/knives/spoons, cups, coffee cups, etc.

Anyone else feel free to add to the list as I’m sure I forget something.


----------



## Sandisw

BrianR said:


> Has anything been posted on what the resort amenities look like at HHI or Vero, since we're within 10 days of opening there?  It seems like we would see something there first to project what could be minimums when the WDW DVC opens a week later.



DVC website says limited access to pools and resort amenities. QS and some TS would be a viable, but could have limited menus


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cdobert said:


> We arrive on July 13th, ASMo.  Still showing the dinning plan on my reservation.  Called yesterday to ask why I haven't been refunded - first level cast member stated that the only thing I can do is wait and hope it gets refunded before we arrive.  Asked to speak with guest services; very helpful cast member is keeping an eye on my reservation hoping to help things along.  But it sounds like they just want us to cancel this portion of our trip.  We also have reservations at AKL and CR for the remainder of our trip.



I have not received refunds for the dining plan for my July 19 or August 24th trips. Both still show the dining plan in MDE. I don't think they have finished the changes yet.


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the DVC opening alone at first is just to stop the point issue from accumulating further, not because they are preparing in the event they can’t feed guests.
> 
> Studio kitchenettes are not much better for actual cooking purposes than regular rooms. After all you can even “cook” in a value room, just ask the DISers who remember talks of grilled cheese made with irons, and hot dogs in coffee makers.



Actually, it was because they no longer had the legal ground to stand on to keep them shut much longer.  There is very specific language that allowed them to legally  shut them down and pretty specific guidelines as to get them open back up ASAP


----------



## roth697

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Were you trying to rebook the same June 18 dates and there was no availability or were you trying to rebook to a post-July 11 date?




Trying to play catch-up here, Is Disney now allowing modifications to existing reservations?


----------



## chad_1138

roth697 said:


> Trying to play catch-up here, Is Disney now allowing modifications to existing reservations?


Only for June 14-21 arrivals at this time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Rxdr2013 said:


> DVC studios don't really have kitchens. Only microwave and mini fridge, but I guess that could work.


Ahhh. Didn’t realize. My theory doesn’t work then lol.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Prof_obvious

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I have not received refunds for the dining plan for my July 19 or August 24th trips. Both still show the dining plan in MDE. I don't think they have finished the changes yet.


My dining plan was refunded for my july13-16 trip. Still show reservation for Pop. Have not been cancelled or moved.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the DVC opening alone at first is just to stop the point issue from accumulating further, not because they are preparing in the event they can’t feed guests.
> 
> Studio kitchenettes are not much better for actual cooking purposes than regular rooms. After all you can even “cook” in a value room, just ask the DISers who remember talks of grilled cheese made with irons, and hot dogs in coffee makers.



I prefer my hotdogs made on a sterno outside of raglan road


----------



## chicagoshannon

roth697 said:


> Trying to play catch-up here, Is Disney now allowing modifications to existing reservations?


only for those booked through June 21 and you have to call.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Location advantage (and the ease and feel of staying on property)  is the primary reason we pay a premium to stay where we stay. And not $1000 a night even at the deluxes lol.
> 
> The FP window was a relatively recent incentive to stay onsite. EMH less recent (and also a shell of what it once was), but still people act like there’s no reason to stay onsite without them. I don’t think eliminating FP+ and EMH as we know them (and likely adding some other perk in their place) is going to impact onsite booking.



I have DVC but in years I buy an AP I often take a few trips where I pay cash (though never anything close to $1000/night!) For me the resort is part of the entire WDW experience and I don’t mind paying more for WDW accommodations than I would for similar or even better accommodations offsite. I’ve stayed at a couple of offsite resorts and none of those trips felt like a “real” Disney vacation to me despite the resorts being very nice. The FP advantage and EMH has no bearing on my choice to stay onsite at all. I get that this is not the case for many people but it is the case for me and I’d guess it is the same for many others.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> Studio kitchenettes are not much better for actual cooking purposes than regular rooms.



True. It’s one of the reasons most of the DVC resorts have outdoor grills.


----------



## Marthasor

Dis5150 said:


> Where are you seeing this? And did those people have an email telling them they WOULD get the 35%?



Those within the June 5 - June 21 check-in date range could modify their reservations to dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020 today.  If they had free dining or the guest recovery promo on their June bookings, they were not offered a 35% discount on a modified booking.  I do not know if any of them ever received an e-mail updating their original June reservation to reflect 35% off their rack rate room for their June dates.  Even if they did, they are not allowing that discount to transfer to a modified booking.  It's basically the same thing that happens during normal operating times - you can't simply transfer a discount if that discount doesn't apply to new dates.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cdobert said:


> We arrive on July 13th, ASMo.  Still showing the dinning plan on my reservation.  Called yesterday to ask why I haven't been refunded - first level cast member stated that the only thing I can do is wait and hope it gets refunded before we arrive.  Asked to speak with guest services; very helpful cast member is keeping an eye on my reservation hoping to help things along.  But it sounds like they just want us to cancel this portion of our trip.  We also have reservations at AKL and CR for the remainder of our trip.


Just be patient. Sounds like it hasn’t rolled out for you.

And phone CMs are just slightly less lost these days than we are. (And we complain about Disney not communicating!)


----------



## LSUmiss

Marthasor said:


> Those within the June 5 - June 21 check-in date range could modify their reservations to dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020 today.  If they had free dining or the guest recovery promo on their June bookings, they were not offered a 35% discount on a modified booking.  I do not know if any of them ever received an e-mail updating their original June reservation to reflect 35% off their rack rate room for their June dates.  Even if they did, they are not allowing that discount to transfer to a modified booking.  It's basically the same thing that happens during normal operating times - you can't simply transfer a discount if that discount doesn't apply to new dates.


Is this just DVC?


----------



## roth697

chad_1138 said:


> Only for June 14-21 arrivals at this time.




Thank you.  Was that posted on the website or is Disney contacting people individually?  I proactively canceled my June reservation but still have one in early July before opening.


----------



## DisneyEater

chad_1138 said:


> Only for June 14-21 arrivals at this time.



And only for packages


----------



## Dis5150

Marthasor said:


> Those within the June 5 - June 21 check-in date range could modify their reservations to dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020 today.  If they had free dining or the guest recovery promo on their June bookings, they were not offered a 35% discount on a modified booking.  I do not know if any of them ever received an e-mail updating their original June reservation to reflect 35% off their rack rate room for their June dates.  Even if they did, they are not allowing that discount to transfer to a modified booking.  It's basically the same thing that happens during normal operating times - you can't simply transfer a discount if that discount doesn't apply to new dates.


Ok. Is there an actual firsthand report of this happening to someone? I'm not doubting you, I just want to hear from someone this happened to. Our dates are not until the following week (June 27 arrival) so curious to see what happens to us.


----------



## Marissa227

I think the other consideration is housekeeping in DVC. The housekeepers are going to have one of the highest risks of exposure and that’s something that will have to be worked out, but it’s already very minimal at DVC and the cabins at FW could easily go without.


----------



## chad_1138

I just looked at our MDE res for July 5-17 at POP.  It no longer has the verbage of "modifications are not permitted at this time".  Might try to call later and I'll report back what I find.


----------



## Sandiz08

DisneyEater said:


> And only for packages


So you can only modify to a package? That won’t work for those with tickets in hand already.


----------



## cakebaker

Marissa227 said:


> I think the other consideration is housekeeping in DVC. The housekeepers are going to have one of the highest risks of exposure and that’s something that will have to be worked out, but it’s already very minimal at DVC and the cabins at FW could easily go without.



If you’re cash DVC, maid service is the same as any other resort. FW cabins could go no easier without maid service than any other resort. I’d argue the exact opposite- maid service at both locations is much more intensive other than the studios.

That is, IF they have maid service at all.


----------



## BrianR

Sandisw said:


> DVC website says limited access to pools and resort amenities. QS and some TS would be a viable, but could have limited menus


But if you were showing up in a week and a half, wouldn't you want to know what those are?  I mean that's within what you would have people on a work schedule for.  And they posted nothing.  That notice was up there when they announced the 6/15 date.  If someone is looking to find out more clarity of their WDW trip, you would think at a minimum it would be when the first canary into the coal mine (in this case HHI and Vero) would have a fully defined list of what's going to be there when people show up and people can possibly forecast from there.


----------



## Tjddis

This thing, to my view, is becoming a real mess.  I am having a very hard time seeing how any of this maneuvering is helping Disney in the long run.   Many have said that they are putting a lot of stuff in place to cause people to cancel so they can deal with what’s left.  What smart business plan starts with ticking off your customers to the point where they cancel?
When all of this started I mused that they should really just punt the parks for the summer and plan on a fall or winter reopen.  Don’t want to debate virus potency, it’s kind of becoming irrelevent because it’s become accepted that there are certain measures required for opening.  I think they should have opened DVC to help alleviate that backlog, and open select resorts.  All could be done easier than opening the parks.  Reassign as many CMS to these locations as possible based on seniority.  I don’t understand how the expense of reinventing all these wheels, investing in all these changes and irritating all these customers pay off in a limited capacity situation.  Plus many people are saying they are trying to be flexible in case things change.  So why not just hold the opening until things change?   Which by all appearances they are.  In terms of Aps, why not just stop the clock on them for the duration of the closure?


----------



## DisneyEater

Sandiz08 said:


> So you can only modify to a package? That won’t work for those with tickets in hand already.



Was told you can only modify if you have a package. Room only reservation not modifiable even if you have separate tickets or AP (for reservations June 14-20 that they are allowing modifications on today)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Marissa227 said:


> I think the other consideration is housekeeping in DVC. The housekeepers are going to have one of the highest risks of exposure and that’s something that will have to be worked out, but it’s already very minimal at DVC and the cabins at FW could easily go without.


Nah. Housekeeping is even easier for hotels than DVC. Most hotels now are housekeeping before check-in and after check-out. They aren’t cleaning rooms at all while guests are in them.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyEater said:


> And only for packages



If it’s true, why only packages? I could see not doing room only, but if you already bought tickets or have an AP, that makes no sense to me. Well except that when they form the line for you’re not getting anything, they always ask AP’s to step up first.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Unless maids are making up rooms while people are in them they are not in any increased risk.  In fact you could argue they're at less risk since they aren't really  having face to face contact with guests.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

roth697 said:


> Thank you.  Was that posted on the website or is Disney contacting people individually?  I proactively canceled my June reservation but still have one in early July before opening.


I have an early July reservation as well and just got my 30-day notice to finish paying. I checked MyPlans and still have the full package (free dining and 10-day parkhoppers) so called and the CM was very nice, but said to ignore the automated email as payment isn't due until 7 days before I was set to arrive. she couldn't do anything with my reservation since it was after June 21, but she did say I would get my amount adjusted and the offer, just have to wait as they are going through all of them manually.

Doesn't really help us who have to make (or cancel) airline reservations, reschedule visits with family and friends, etc., though. The CM was very nice (they must be giving the people answering the phones extra Disney juice), but at times I think they are just waiting us out to see if we will cancel before they get to adjusting the package...though most of us are waiting for them to adjust our price, resort, etc., before deciding whether we want to go or not...vicious circle!


----------



## Marthasor

LSUmiss said:


> Is this just DVC?



This is for anyone booked on a cash reservation through WDTC with check-in dates from June 5 - June 21.  They can modify to July 11 - December 31, 2020 to anything available at Ft. W and DVC resorts only.

Edited to add: I have zero clue how DVC is handling guests booked through DVC. 



roth697 said:


> Thank you.  Was that posted on the website or is Disney contacting people individually?  I proactively canceled my June reservation but still have one in early July before opening.



They e-mailed guests with reservations through from June 14 - June 21 last night letting them know they could try to start modifying this morning.  (There were reports of this on the Resorts thread)



DisneyEater said:


> And only for packages



Room-only's should have been able to try to modify this morning as well.  The e-mail sent out to guests stated, "You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package"



Dis5150 said:


> Ok. Is there an actual firsthand report of this happening to someone? I'm not doubting you, I just want to hear from someone this happened to. Our dates are not until the following week (June 27 arrival) so curious to see what happens to us.



Tons of TAs reporting on FB.  I'm getting my info from a TA friend who modified reservations this morning.  If they continue with the rolling notifications, perhaps you will be notified via e-mail next Thursday at some point.  That's just a guess, though, based on the rolling e-mails they have been sending out almost weekly (they skipped last week).


----------



## amelia18

Had a nightmare last night that I got an email from Disney cancelling my Poly reservation for December and when I tried to call, all I got was a recording saying "sorry, we won't talk to you right now." 

I'm not stressing about it just yet since so much can change between now and then, but clearly my subconscious has other ideas!!


----------



## LSUmiss

Marthasor said:


> This is for anyone booked on a cash reservation through WDTC with check-in dates from June 5 - June 21.  They can modify to July 11 - December 31, 2020 to anything available at Ft. W and DVC resorts only.
> 
> Edited to add: I have zero clue how DVC is handling guests booked through DVC.
> 
> 
> 
> They e-mailed guests with reservations through from June 14 - June 21 last night letting them know they could try to start modifying this morning.  (There were reports of this on the Resorts thread)
> 
> 
> 
> Room-only's should have been able to try to modify this morning as well.  The e-mail sent out to guests stated, "You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package"
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of TAs reporting on FB.  I'm getting my info from a TA friend who modified reservations this morning.  If they continue with the rolling notifications, perhaps you will be notified via e-mail next Thursday at some point.  That's just a guess, though, based on the rolling e-mails they have been sending out almost weekly (they skipped last week).


What’s interesting about that is maybe they’re not as booked in July as we think if they’re allowing June ppl to modify to July.


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> What’s interesting about that is maybe they’re not as booked in July as we think if they’re allowing June ppl to modify to July.



as of a couple days ago, there was plenty DVC availability in mid to late July.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> What’s interesting about that is maybe they’re not as booked in July as we think if they’re allowing June ppl to modify to July.


I think this has to be the case...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Confirming.  This is what I saw in a private FB group:

*Any June travelers?   Our agents have been busy trying to make some modifications this morning. 
Here is what we learned:*

*Only DVC resorts and the Ft. Wilderness Cabins are available until the end of the year at this time.  If more resorts open modifications can be made later.*
*Only rack room rates..if you had FD the 35% offer applies otherwise modifications are at the standard rate.*
*If you have a ticketless reservation that must be modified with guest services so once you are through the phone line  you are placed on hold once more.*
*They have no data on the reservations with check in dates after 6/21.*
*We hoped this saved you a phone call if you are trying to modify your reservation today.*


----------



## crayon3448

RWinNOLA said:


> as of a couple days ago, there was plenty DVC availability in mid to late July.


I think this also- because if they really wanted more people to cancel, they would offer a discount to cancel and re-book.  When free dining was cancelled, the rumor was 35% off an upcoming stay so it was very tempting for us to re-book. Then it turned into being applied for the current stay.  If they wanted more people to cancel, I don't think they would have offered this discount.

ETA: wrong quote: meant to quote 
What’s interesting about that is maybe they’re not as booked in July as we think if they’re allowing June ppl to modify to July.


----------



## Lewisc

I think a lot of posters are overestimating demand. Economic issues, health concerns, vacation issues and concerns with modified experiences.

I suspect cancellations will increase as payment dates approach.  Some guests may be holding on hoping Disney will offer a deal if they move dates.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> What’s interesting about that is maybe they’re not as booked in July as we think if they’re allowing June ppl to modify to July.



I don’t even want to contemplate the reaction if the fairly credible rumors of resort cancellations are true while they’re allowing guests to re-book  for July. Both these things don’t seem to go together. No one knows the ways of Disney,


----------



## amybaud

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, that one I know all too well unfortunately. DVC renters however, are at least at this point, aware when their resorts are opening. They are also not Disney’s direct  customer so the fact that they are stuck with non refundable reservations isn’t really their concern. AP holders are also somewhat up in the air but do have the partial refund option. I am lucky to be caught up in both these groups lol.
> 
> Despite how Disney has been or been not communicating, they have generally been allowing people to pull all their money out if they don’t like it.



DVC renter here with a split stay Poly/AKL -Jambo July 2-11.  It is sad enough to be stuck on property with no parks open, but we don’t know if we will actually be in Jambo or moved to Kidani... which I’ve read on some of the boards is actually possible for Disney to do.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

BrianR said:


> But if you were showing up in a week and a half, wouldn't you want to know what those are?  I mean that's within what you would have people on a work schedule for.  And they posted nothing.  That notice was up there when they announced the 6/15 date.  If someone is looking to find out more clarity of their WDW trip, you would think at a minimum it would be when the first canary into the coal mine (in this case HHI and Vero) would have a fully defined list of what's going to be there when people show up and people can possibly forecast from there.


We have a  studio at HH starting July 5th. There is only one counter service at the resort with a few picnic tables. The Beach House which is about a mile from the resort has a counter service and a small separate bar. So far I have not seen any info about food availability or menu changes.There are many choices on the island for food.


----------



## Dis5150

SaintsManiac said:


> Only rack room rates..if you had FD the 35% offer applies otherwise modifications are at the standard rate.


So they are honoring the 35% they offered? I'm so confused now!


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> I don’t even want to contemplate the reaction if the fairly credible rumors of resort cancellations are true while they’re allowing guests to re-book  for July. Both these things don’t seem to go together. No one knows the ways of Disney,


Unless they’re saying you can modify 7/11-Dec but when ppl try to book July they’re told it’s booked?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dis5150 said:


> So they are honoring the 35% they offered? I'm so confused now!




That's what this TA said. She has not come back to say that is incorrect. ONLY that special offer.


----------



## DisneyEater

Marthasor said:


> They e-mailed guests with reservations through from June 14 - June 21 last night letting them know they could try to start modifying this morning.  (There were reports of this on the Resorts thread)
> 
> Room-only's should have been able to try to modify this morning as well.  The e-mail sent out to guests stated, "You have the option to modify or cancel your Disney Resort hotel reservation or Walt Disney Travel Company package"



Yeah got the email, but the first CM we talked to said only packages could modify. Called back and was able to modify for August so bad information from the first CM.

Lesson learned...always HUCA


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Unless they’re saying you can modify 7/11-Dec but when ppl try to book July they’re told it’s booked?



More from that TA I quoted:


*if you have a Booking between 6/5-6/21 they are allowing modifications to a new resort up until the end of 2020. The only resorts available to modify to are DVC resorts. They expressed no updates on anything past 6/21.*


----------



## Marthasor

Dis5150 said:


> So they are honoring the 35% they offered? I'm so confused now!



My TA friend said they were not honoring it.  This agency says they are.  I am as confused as you are.  Apparently YMMV.  I'm hoping they are honoring it!


----------



## Dis5150

We still don't know if they mean just the DVC portion or the resort attached to the DVC do we? I go off to work and miss stuff!


----------



## Marthasor

LSUmiss said:


> Unless they’re saying you can modify 7/11-Dec but when ppl try to book July they’re told it’s booked?



I would assume as they roll these modifications the availability will shift and, hopefully, if people want to modify they will find something?  I guess that's where the possibility of cancellations come in - if there's no availability, there's no availability.



SaintsManiac said:


> More from that TA I quoted:
> 
> 
> *if you have a Booking between 6/5-6/21 they are allowing modifications to a new resort up until the end of 2020. The only resorts available to modify to are DVC resorts. They expressed no updates on anything past 6/21.*



You can modify to Ft. W as well if there is availability.  I know my TA friend did a modification to a Ft. W this morning.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Marthasor said:


> I would assume as they roll these modifications the availability will shift and, hopefully, if people want to modify they will find something?  I guess that's where the possibility of cancellations come in - if there's no availability, there's no availability.
> 
> 
> 
> You can modify to Ft. W as well if there is availability.  I know my TA friend did a modification to a Ft. W this morning.




Yes that was in the first post I made about it.


----------



## Marissa227

chicagoshannon said:


> Unless maids are making up rooms while people are in them they are not in any increased risk.  In fact you could argue they're at less risk since they aren't really  having face to face contact with guests.



As a clinical microbiologist, and with a husband that is the lead of HVAC at a hospital, I strongly disagree. You do realize that people don’t wear masks in their rooms and this virus remains airborne for several hours, right? I think DVC and FW cabins are the easiest to forego housekeeping. I also think it’s unsafe for a housekeeper to enter a room within 24 hours of guests leaving. I’m also not interested in breathing in recirculating air from other guests rooms, which is why we moved our reservation from the Poly to a cabin. But, ok. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Unless they’re saying you can modify 7/11-Dec but when ppl try to book July they’re told it’s booked?


 I have read a few reports of no availability for July. I’d sure like to hear some first hand reports of people who did modify and for what dates. I can’t say I’m shocked we aren’t getting many reports. I’m amazed anyone who booked at value or even moderates rates ( most likely at a discount)  would jump at the “ opportunity” to book DVC at rack rate.

I book DVC cash  and most definitely would never pay rack rate.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Lewisc said:


> I think a lot of posters are overestimating demand. Economic issues, health concerns, vacation issues and concerns with modified experiences.
> 
> I suspect cancellations will increase as payment dates approach.  Some guests may be holding on hoping Disney will offer a deal if they move dates.




I think the opposite. The demand is there. People want to go back. They wanna get back to their lives. 

What I believe is that people are just waiting to see how things go with the opening. Maybe they don’t want to be there in July, but imo, come August and esp September if the parks are working out well, people won’t be canceling


----------



## Marthasor

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes that was in the first post I made about it.



Sorry - I missed that.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dis5150 said:


> So they are honoring the 35% they offered? I'm so confused now!


Do we have an actual report of anyone getting 35% transferred to a new reservation? Because as far as people here on the DIS have experienced reservations that were booked on the free-dining re-booking offer that were then cancelled have been denied 35% off their re-booked rooms...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dis5150 said:


> We still don't know if they mean just the DVC portion or the resort attached to the DVC do we? I go off to work and miss stuff!


DVC. Otherwise the reports would say "Deluxe Resort or DVC"


----------



## cakebaker

Marissa227 said:


> I think DVC and FW cabins are the easiest to forego housekeeping.


 Why? We still use the same number of towels, still create the same amount of trash, still need beds made, and although we don’t cook, many do and we do eat in  the room making more trash than we would in a room. Villas are essentially small apartments and I have no interest in doing housework on vacation. Especially when I’m paying what it costs to stay at DVC.


----------



## Marthasor

cakebaker said:


> I have read a few reports of no availability for July. I’d sure like to hear some first hand reports of people who did modify and for what dates. I can’t say I’m shocked we are getting many reports. *I’m amazed anyone who booked at value or even moderates rates ( most likely at a discount)  would jump at the “ opportunity” to book DVC at rack rate.*
> 
> I book DVC cash  and most definitely would never pay rack rate.



Yes, that's a hard pill to swallow.  A mod to Ft. W would be somewhat comparable (though presents transportation challenges).  Value to Ft. W is more of a stretch obviously.  My TA friend has reported moving someone to Ft. W in July.  I have no info on DVC availability booking with cash unfortunately.  I can see if she has any info or is willing to share as she calls in day to day.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we have an actual report of anyone getting 35% transferred to a new reservation? Because as far as people here on the DIS have experienced reservations that were booked on the free-dining re-booking offer that were then cancelled have been denied 35% off their re-booked rooms...


 I don’t think we have any first hand reports of any reservation being modified. Not saying it isn’t happening, but I haven’t seen anything but a couple of second hand reports.


----------



## DisneyEater

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think we have any first hand reports of any reservation being modified. Not saying it isn’t happening, but I haven’t seen anything but a couple of second hand reports.



I modified a reservation today, but didn't have the free dining so can't give any info there


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'll keep checking that post I shared. So far only a couple of comments from people who didn't have trips in June anyway. She did say that she quoted the modification to a client and it was $2000 more than their original reservation. She didn't mention which resort to resort though.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> More from that TA I quoted:
> 
> 
> *if you have a Booking between 6/5-6/21 they are allowing modifications to a new resort up until the end of 2020. The only resorts available to modify to are DVC resorts. They expressed no updates on anything past 6/21.*


Ok that makes more sense & seems fair. Basically it seems they’re allowing June reservations first dibs for rebooking into DVC resorts & then will probably start dealing with July after that.


----------



## cakebaker

DisneyEater said:


> I modified a reservation today, but didn't have the free dining so can't give any info there


 Can you tell us what you had vs where you moved to? For instance, did you have a discount and were you booked for the new one at rack rate? And dates? I’m interested if anyone was able to book for July in particular.

NM, I see you booked for August.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> It's really impossible to know, but deposits could easily run into the millions. Regardless of the reason, they should not have been actively taking reservations when they knew they would not be open. Obviously this is true- look at the bind they're in now. The very idea that they're having to make their business look so unappealing that guests don't want to come is just insane, but true.



I may be naive or just have my Disney Colored Glasses on, but I really have trouble believing that when they first cancelled trips and then started to accept reservations starting June 1st that at that time they knew there was 0% chance they would be able to honor those reservations.

Did it become clear that June wasn't happening well before they announced and started to cancel trips then and they should have announced osmething earlier than they did?  yes - but I just don't see the logic in purposly booking new vacations with a promotion (free dining) knowing that there was a 0% chance of those vacations happenign and now offering 35% room discounts to those people.  That doesn't seem a good trade off for the float on their deposits


----------



## DisneyEater

cakebaker said:


> Can you tell us what you had vs where you moved to? For instance, did you have a discount and were you booked for the new one at rack rate? And dates? I’m interested if anyone was able to book for July in particular.
> 
> NM, I see you booked for August.



Correct, August. FW to FW. Saved a few $.


----------



## LSUmiss

What’s kinda silly about the process, is if they would allow ppl to modify no matter they’re booked now, I bet ppl would move trips til later & free up space.


----------



## Princess Merida

BrianR said:


> But if you were showing up in a week and a half, wouldn't you want to know what those are?  I mean that's within what you would have people on a work schedule for.  And they posted nothing.  That notice was up there when they announced the 6/15 date.  If someone is looking to find out more clarity of their WDW trip, you would think at a minimum it would be when the first canary into the coal mine (in this case HHI and Vero) would have a fully defined list of what's going to be there when people show up and people can possibly forecast from there.


Yes! This!  I'm 17 days from checking in to DVC room and no official food or pool information.  People at Vero and HHI are 10 days from check in. Higher ups know what will and won't open in 10 days.  I am going either way, but maybe I would want to move resorts depending on what will be open and as of now there's lots available.  In a week idk. Hopefully they release some information soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Princess Merida said:


> Yes! This!  I'm 17 days from checking in to DVC room and no official food or pool information.  People at Vero and HHI are 10 days from check in. Higher ups know what will and won't open in 10 days.  I am going either way, but maybe I would want to move resorts depending on what will be open and as of now there's lots available.  In a week idk. Hopefully they release some information soon.


exactly!  If I were staying at BCV and knew the main draw here would be closed (the pool) I would switch to Kidani or some other resort that had a good pool.  Instead, the DVC email originally sent made it sound like the pool would be open.  The only reason we now think it might not be is because a TA heard that (which seems odd to me since TA's have nothing to do with DVC).


----------



## jenjersnap

@yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think. 



chicagoshannon said:


> exactly!  If I were staying at BCV and knew the main draw here would be closed (the pool) I would switch to Kidani or some other resort that had a good pool.  Instead, the DVC email originally sent made it sound like the pool would be open.  The only reason we now think it might not be is because a TA heard that (which seems odd to me since TA's have nothing to do with DVC).


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think.





jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think.


yes that's what she was told


----------



## Jacq7414

jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think.


I feel like one of the big perks to BCV is SAB. I’m not sure the prices would be worth it without. Not sure how the points system works though, but on the cash side Animal Kingdom Jambi/Kidani was always cheaper than BCV


----------



## JPM4

yulilin3 said:


> yes that's what she was told


So in a place like old key west where it’s exclusive dvc would that mean all the pools would be open?


----------



## yulilin3

JPM4 said:


> So in a place like old key west where it’s exclusive dvc would that mean all the pools would be open?


I would assume, but I don't know


----------



## Lord Fantasius

LSUmiss said:


> What’s kinda silly about the process, is if they would allow ppl to modify no matter they’re booked now, I bet ppl would move trips til later & free up space.





cakebaker said:


> Can you tell us what you had vs where you moved to? For instance, did you have a discount and were you booked for the new one at rack rate? And dates? I’m interested if anyone was able to book for July in particular.


Exactly...but you need to let us that have reservations in July to clear out first . We have a separate thread on the resorts board and surprising how few of the early-July reservations have been contacted. Many of us would gladly rebook to a later date, especially those of us that have reservations starting before the parks are open, but most of us have heard diddly-squat (except to receive our automated "your balance is due" email).


----------



## chicagoshannon

jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think.


gotcha.  MIssed that post.  In any case Disney needs to communicate with the DVC guests and let them know.  We have a stay there in September and will want to switch resorts if it's not open as we could get a better pool than a small rectangle elsewhere.


----------



## cakebaker

Lord Fantasius said:


> Exactly...but you need to let us that have reservations in July to clear out first



Take your time, I’m not going, just a curious bystander at this point.  I had my chance to modify right after the announcement and passed.


----------



## kelly7adria

Who can hold out on canceling the longest? Disney? Us? I feel like we’re playing a game of chicken.


----------



## jenjersnap

Same, we would move too, but our trip is first week of August which is now inside DVC breakage so the resorts we would consider are removed from inventory or already booked. Really hoping BC proper opens in July which would force SAB to be open (there is no way, IMO, that the DVC pool and the BC quiet pool will accommodate everyone). 



chicagoshannon said:


> gotcha.  MIssed that post.  In any case Disney needs to communicate with the DVC guests and let them know.  We have a stay there in September and will want to switch resorts if it's not open as we could get a better pool than a small rectangle elsewhere.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

kelly7adria said:


> Who can hold out on canceling the longest? Disney? Us? I feel like we’re playing a game of chicken.


EXACTLY how I feel!


----------



## chicagoshannon

jenjersnap said:


> Same, we would move too, but our trip is first week of August which is now inside DVC breakage so the resorts we would consider are removed from inventory or already booked. Really hoping BC proper opens in July which would force SAB to be open (there is no way, IMO, that the DVC pool and the BC quiet pool will accommodate everyone).


I'm also wondering about the Boardwalk pool.  The quiet pool that's near DVC is teeny tiny.  That can't even accommodate all of DVC.  I also wonder about hot tubs.  Universal hotels don't have them working at the moment due to distancing I'm sure.


----------



## Princess Merida

jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 ’s CM friend at BC Marketplace also mentioned only the DVC pool would be open, I think.


 I have BCV/VGF split stay.  I'll keep VGF but now what to do....any rumors on BWV or CCV pools?


----------



## jenjersnap

I was wondering that too, since the DVC side has, like, 2/3rds of the rooms of the entire Boardwalk complex. Many fewer lifeguards needed in the feature pool compared to SAB, so I wouldn’t be surprised if it was open.



chicagoshannon said:


> I'm also wondering about the Boardwalk pool.  The quiet pool that's near DVC is teeny tiny.  That can't even accommodate all of DVC.  I also wonder about hot tubs.  Universal hotels don't have them working at the moment due to distancing I'm sure.


----------



## jenjersnap

DVC says open resorts will have A pool open, but that doesn’t guarantee it will be the feature pool. We just don’t know yet. 



Princess Merida said:


> I have BCV/VGF split stay.  I'll keep VGF but now what to do....any rumors on BWV or CCV pools?


----------



## FortFriend

Need some advice... We are scheduled to stay at Fort Wilderness Campground from June 22nd - July 3rd.  This was booked since Dec.  So happens opening day of the campground is set for June 22nd.  We are AP holders.  We go to parks almost every day while staying at the campground.  But since the parks will be closed, we see no reason to spend on average $160 a day for a campsite to just sit in our trailer.  Yes we can ride bikes, enjoy the outdoors, etc. but we can do this at home or at a state park for way less.  Also we still don't know if the pools, movie and singalongs at the campground will be up and running.  We would like to reschedule to the end of July.  From what I have read so far, we will not be allowed to reschedule since we are in the "non affected window".  We will be calling in this weekend to see what can be done.  Do we play the parks will be close so you should let us reschedule for July? Do we wait another week to see if they contact us? We were hoping for a chance at a soft opening since they are opening some resorts June 22nd, but I doubt that will happen anytime before July 5th.  Would hate to lose a spot in July because we waited and they are all booked up.  Just wanted to be prepared for when we make the call.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Tiggr88

jenjersnap said:


> I was wondering that too, since the DVC side has, like, 2/3rds of the rooms of the entire Boardwalk complex. Many fewer lifeguards needed in the feature pool compared to SAB, so I wouldn’t be surprised if it was open.


And for once Boardwalk would then be favored for the better pool


----------



## LSUmiss

The pool thing is one of those things I really don’t understand. They always send out emails & letters when the main attraction pool at a resort will be closed. Why can’t they do that now?? That seems like a simple thing to do that could also make ppl cancel or reschedule.


----------



## jb405

Princess Merida said:


> Yes! This!  I'm 17 days from checking in to DVC room and no official food or pool information.  People at Vero and HHI are 10 days from check in. Higher ups know what will and won't open in 10 days.  I am going either way, but maybe I would want to move resorts depending on what will be open and as of now there's lots available.  In a week idk. Hopefully they release some information soon.


Yep. Rented points at poly and we are stuck with it but it sure would be nice to know so we can make plans for our stay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> What’s kinda silly about the process, is if they would allow ppl to modify no matter they’re booked now, I bet ppl would move trips til later & free up space.



I agree - I wonder if their fear is if they just let everyone do it now it opens the floodgates and they don't have the staff to handle all the calls at once so they want to do it in stages


----------



## Disneysoule

jenjersnap said:


> I was wondering that too, since the DVC side has, like, 2/3rds of the rooms of the entire Boardwalk complex. Many fewer lifeguards needed in the feature pool compared to SAB, so I wouldn’t be surprised if it was open.


I really want to see that clown


----------



## jenjersnap

It is actually my non-clownphobic kids’ favorite slide at Disney. 



Tiggr88 said:


> And for once Boardwalk would then be favored for the better pool


----------



## chicagoshannon

FortFriend said:


> Need some advice... We are scheduled to stay at Fort Wilderness Campground from June 22nd - July 3rd.  This was booked since Dec.  So happens opening day of the campground is set for June 22nd.  We are AP holders.  We go to parks almost every day while staying at the campground.  But since the parks will be closed, we see no reason to spend on average $160 a day for a campsite to just sit in our trailer.  Yes we can ride bikes, enjoy the outdoors, etc. but we can do this at home or at a state park for way less.  Also we still don't know if the pools, movie and singalongs at the campground will be up and running.  We would like to reschedule to the end of July.  From what I have read so far, we will not be allowed to reschedule since we are in the "non affected window".  We will be calling in this weekend to see what can be done.  Do we play the parks will be close so you should let us reschedule for July? Do we wait another week to see if they contact us? We were hoping for a chance at a soft opening since they are opening some resorts June 22nd, but I doubt that will happen anytime before July 5th.  Would hate to lose a spot in July because we waited and they are all booked up.  Just wanted to be prepared for when we make the call.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!  Thanks!


They are taking new reservations for Fort Wilderness.  I"d try to book something online or call.


----------



## Marionnette

cakebaker said:


> I don’t even want to contemplate the reaction if the fairly credible rumors of resort cancellations are true while they’re allowing guests to re-book  for July. Both these things don’t seem to go together. No one knows the ways of Disney,


I don’t think anyone who has a resort reservation that starts on or after the parks open has been cancelled by Disney. I have only heard of those with arrivals that occur prior to the opening of MK and AK being cancelled. Those with reservations at resorts that Disney does not expect to open when the parks open are being walked to resorts that they intend to have open. Some of those guests have elected to cancel rather than visit Disney at this time. That leaves room to book other guests into those villas.


Dis5150 said:


> So they are honoring the 35% they offered? I'm so confused now!


The 35% off is being offered to anyone whose *free* dining has been removed from their package IF their reservation occurs during a time after the parks reopen. The 35% is deducted from the room portion of their package.

Those who booked *free* dining in June or before July 11, on the guest recovery offer, are not being offered the discount on a future booking. I guess that they are SOL. It’s not a good look for Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneysoule said:


> I really want to see that clown



lf that pool is closed I hope they put a big giant face mask over the clown face


----------



## chicagoshannon

jenjersnap said:


> DVC says open resorts will have A pool open, but that doesn’t guarantee it will be the feature pool. We just don’t know yet.


Imagine the optics if/when they open most of the other feature pools but keep SAB closed.   I wonder if they'd allow pool hopping at all resorts for the 3 weeks that only DVC is open.  That might make it sting a little less.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the DVC opening alone at first is just to stop the point issue from accumulating further, not because they are preparing in the event they can’t feed guests.
> 
> Studio kitchenettes are not much better for actual cooking purposes than regular rooms. After all you can even “cook” in a value room, just ask the DISers who remember talks of grilled cheese made with irons, and hot dogs in coffee makers.


They also can't keep DVC closed unless there is a specific reason for doing so.  The way the contracts are written, Disney basically had to open the DVC resorts as soon as it was safe and feasible to do so.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268931919443566593


I would love to know how many people actually showed up.  I wonder if the demand really isn't there for theme parks right now.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

Marionnette said:


> Those who booked *free* dining in June or before July 11, on the guest recovery offer, are not being offered the discount on a future booking. I guess that they are SOL. It’s not a good look for Disney.


Errrr , family's not going to want to be around me this weekend....


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lord Fantasius said:


> Errrr , family's not going to want to be around me this weekend....


I did see someone in the hotel thread earlier today say he rescheduled his trip to July in a 2 bedroom DCV and they gave him the 35% off.


----------



## Dis5150

SaintsManiac said:


> Confirming.  This is what I saw in a private FB group:
> 
> *Any June travelers?   Our agents have been busy trying to make some modifications this morning.
> Here is what we learned:*
> 
> *Only DVC resorts and the Ft. Wilderness Cabins are available until the end of the year at this time.  If more resorts open modifications can be made later.*
> *Only rack room rates..if you had FD the 35% offer applies otherwise modifications are at the standard rate.*
> *If you have a ticketless reservation that must be modified with guest services so once you are through the phone line  you are placed on hold once more.*
> *They have no data on the reservations with check in dates after 6/21.*
> *We hoped this saved you a phone call if you are trying to modify your reservation today.*





Marionnette said:


> The 35% off is being offered to anyone whose *free* dining has been removed from their package IF their reservation occurs during a time after the parks reopen. The 35% is deducted from the room portion of their package.
> 
> Those who booked *free* dining in June or before July 11, on the guest recovery offer, are not being offered the discount on a future booking. I guess that they are SOL. It’s not a good look for Disney.


These two posts contradict each other so I will just wait and see what Disney says, unless someone here actually talks to a CM who can verify one way or the other.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

chicagoshannon said:


> I did see someone in the hotel thread earlier today say he rescheduled his trip to July in a 2 bedroom DCV and they gave him the 35% off.


Umm, then me would be happy !


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dis5150 said:


> These two posts contradict each other so I will just wait and see what Disney says, unless someone here actually talks to a CM who can verify one way or the other.




Mine was from a TA manager. I will ask if anyone was able to use the 35% for real.

It makes no sense to NOT apply it since FD was offered to everyone who rebooked in June.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lord Fantasius said:


> Umm, then me would be happy !


go check out that thread in the hotel section of this site.  His post was a little confusing but I read it as he was supposed to be at Disney now and called this morning and switched and got teh 35% off.  Thats the only report I've seen of that happening so far.


----------



## cakebaker

Marionnette said:


> I don’t think anyone who has a resort reservation that starts on or after the parks open has been cancelled by Disney. I have only heard of those with arrivals that occur prior to the opening of MK and AK being cancelled. Those with reservations at resorts that Disney does not expect to open when the parks open are being walked to resorts that they intend to have open. Some of those guests have elected to cancel rather than visit Disney at this time. That leaves room to book other guests into those villas.



Yes, nothing has happened so far and I wouldn’t expect to see it for a while. I don’t think we have confirmation of how they’re handling closed resort and those guests yet. So it’s all up in the air.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> The pool thing is one of those things I really don’t understand. They always send out emails & letters when the main attraction pool at a resort will be closed. Why can’t they do that now?? That seems like a simple thing to do that could also make ppl cancel or reschedule.



I don't think pools are high on the priority list right now.   This still isn't the same as a pool that has been open but they are taking out of service on August 15-Sep 15 for work.


----------



## chasgoose

Eric Smith said:


> I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room on property unless its a grand villa, the cabins at Wilderness Lodge or the Bungalows at the Poly.
> 
> EMH never was a draw for us.  It really didn't seem to reduce crowd levels all that much when we went to them and it seemed to increase crowd levels in that park for the rest of the day.    The FP perk is nice, but it's not a reason that we ever stayed on property either.  We stay on property so that we're in the Disney bubble.  We don't need to bother with renting a car or worrying about paying for parking.  We can go wherever we want whenever we want using the Disney provided transportation and if that doesn't make sense at the time we can use an Uber or Lyft pretty cheap.  It's a nice way to stay somewhat isolated from the outside world and normal life for a trip.



The rack rates for some of the Deluxes for preferred view rooms (not even CL rooms or suites, just regular water/theme park view rooms) can break $1000 during the busier weeks and hover around that for a good chunk of the year. Given that the times when rates are highest are also the times when it's harder to get a discount, there is a good chance a lot of people are paying rack rate or close to it, which would mean a lot of those rooms are booked for $1000 per night or more.


----------



## SarahC97

Marionnette said:


> Those who booked *free* dining in June or before July 11, on the guest recovery offer, are not being offered the discount on a future booking. I guess that they are SOL. It’s not a good look for Disney.


I'm not sure that's entirely accurate. Someone over on Touring Plans reported today that they were able to modify their June recovery FD booking to BCV in October and received 35% off their room cost in the process.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> Yes, nothing has happened so far and I wouldn’t expect to see it for a while. I don’t think we have confirmation of how they’re handling closed resort and those guests yet. So it’s all up in the air.


Disney needs to show some respect for those with reservations from Mid-July onward and tell us whats happening, or at least what the plan is. If the resorts are closed, whats the next course of action?


----------



## yulilin3

Since @rteetz  posted the Dis Universal Twitter feed I don't feel too guilty about sharing my experience at Volcano Bay. They are doing an excellent job at reminding people about mask and social distancing. This morning it was pretty dead (9:30am) but it picked up a bit later in the morning. All the slides were "ride now" so no need for tapu tapu, all the cabanas and premium seating were sold out come 11am (they were doing social distance on those so not all were available) at $250 for cabanas and $80 per premium seating.
Universal just also shared a lot of ap perks coming our way from premium parking for free to ap entrances through bag check, at the parks, a free refillable mug, and of course the ap magnets, buttons and regular discount on merch and food
Come to the dark side everyone, we have a fire breathing dragon 
I might head over t the parks on Monday to check the queues, they do look non existent today
BTW I'm not comparing both properties, just saying there are other options out there


----------



## gottalovepluto

FortFriend said:


> Need some advice... We are scheduled to stay at Fort Wilderness Campground from June 22nd - July 3rd.  This was booked since Dec.  So happens opening day of the campground is set for June 22nd.  We are AP holders.  We go to parks almost every day while staying at the campground.  But since the parks will be closed, we see no reason to spend on average $160 a day for a campsite to just sit in our trailer.  Yes we can ride bikes, enjoy the outdoors, etc. but we can do this at home or at a state park for way less.  Also we still don't know if the pools, movie and singalongs at the campground will be up and running.  We would like to reschedule to the end of July.  From what I have read so far, we will not be allowed to reschedule since we are in the "non affected window".  We will be calling in this weekend to see what can be done.  Do we play the parks will be close so you should let us reschedule for July? Do we wait another week to see if they contact us? We were hoping for a chance at a soft opening since they are opening some resorts June 22nd, but I doubt that will happen anytime before July 5th.  Would hate to lose a spot in July because we waited and they are all booked up.  Just wanted to be prepared for when we make the call.  Any thoughts would be appreciated!  Thanks!


Next week Fri your window should be open. They’re dealing with one week at a time and there is nothing you can say to change that, nothing that will get your window open earlier.


----------



## Sandiz08

We would have already gone over to the dark side if my son wasn’t so small, he would be so upset if he couldn’t ride what everyone else rode.


----------



## Marionnette

SarahC97 said:


> I'm not sure that's entirely accurate. Someone over on Touring Plans reported today that they were able to modify their June recovery FD booking to BCV in October and received 35% off their room cost in the process.


And that would be the only anecdotal evidence of anyone being able to reschedule at the discounted rate...one post on another message board. If you look at the poll on the Resorts Board, 0% who had the *free* dining recovery offer have responded that they have received an offer to re-book at a later date for 35% off of the room rate. The rest have either been offered the discount on their existing reservation or they have heard nothing at all.

You would think that at this point, someone on the disboards would have received that offer. Unless it is being released in dribs and drabs.


----------



## dislee1164

yulilin3 said:


> Since @rteetz  posted the Dis Universal Twitter feed I don't feel too guilty about sharing my experience at Volcano Bay. They are doing an excellent job at reminding people about mask and social distancing. This morning it was pretty dead (9:30am) but it picked up a bit later in the morning. All the slides were "ride now" so no need for tapu tapu, all the cabanas and premium seating were sold out come 11am (they were doing social distance on those so not all were available) at $250 for cabanas and $80 per premium seating.
> Universal just also shared a lot of ap perks coming our way from premium parking for free to ap entrances through bag check, at the parks, a free refillable mug, and of course the ap magnets, buttons and regular discount on merch and food
> Come to the dark side everyone, we have a fire breathing dragon
> I might head over t the parks on Monday to check the queues, they do look non existent today
> BTW I'm not comparing both properties, just saying there are other options out there



I am going to VB next weekend (I'm an out of stater, first timer, going because I was impatient waiting for Disney, lol), and have been eyeing the cabanas. Do I need to call and reserve now, or can we get one the morning we arrive?


----------



## yulilin3

dislee1164 said:


> I am going to VB next weekend (I'm an out of stater, first timer, going because I was impatient waiting for Disney, lol), and have been eyeing the cabanas. Do I need to call and reserve now, or can we get one the morning we arrive?


last ot on this
I would call now, they tend to sell out quickly, cancellation policy I believe is 72 hours, you have to pay in full when you reserve. There's a thread on the Universal board about VB


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> Disney needs to show some respect for those with reservations from Mid-July onward and tell us whats happening, or at least what the plan is. If the resorts are closed, whats the next course of action?


They haven’t done so in any way since the beginning of this mess, I don’t look for that to change. If you don’t have the mindset that you’re just lucky they’re letting you come, you probably are going to have issues.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> They haven’t done so in any way since the beginning of this mess, I don’t look for that to change. If you don’t have the mindset that you’re just lucky they’re letting you come, you probably are going to have issues.


Oh I know......the traditional Disney customer service has been tarnished in this


----------



## SarahC97

Marionnette said:


> And that would be the only anecdotal evidence of anyone being able to reschedule at the discounted rate...one post on another message board. If you look at the poll on the Resorts Board, 0% who had the *free* dining recovery offer have responded that they have received an offer to re-book at a later date for 35% off of the room rate. The rest have either been offered the discount on their existing reservation or they have heard nothing at all.
> 
> You would think that at this point, someone on the disboards would have received that offer. Unless it is being released in dribs and drabs.


Not to be pedantic, but someone else pointed out on this thread that another person has been able to move a reservation with the 35% discount. So, that's actually two pieces of anecdotal evidence.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Ohio parks, including Cedar Point and King’s Island, will be allowed to reopen on June 19th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268975380972679169


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> Come to the dark side everyone, we have a fire breathing dragon .....
> Universal just also shared a lot of ap perks coming our way from premium parking for free to ap entrances through bag check, at the parks, a free refillable mug, and of course the ap magnets, buttons and regular discount on merch and food



I’m getting closer and closer- it’s a hard jump for me but the more I see, the more I like. My grandson is a fraction of an inch away from being able to ride everything. His only trip to UO was at 3 and of course he hated it because he couldn’t ride the big stuff. He’s 8 now and a thrill ride junkie. Disney may lose him forever once we make the break. I was hoping for 1 more trip before it happened, but it’s not looking good. Maybe I’ll try stretching him. lol


----------



## michellej47

Marthasor said:


> Those within the June 5 - June 21 check-in date range could modify their reservations to dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020 today.  If they had free dining or the guest recovery promo on their June bookings, they were not offered a 35% discount on a modified booking.  I do not know if any of them ever received an e-mail updating their original June reservation to reflect 35% off their rack rate room for their June dates.  Even if they did, they are not allowing that discount to transfer to a modified booking.  It's basically the same thing that happens during normal operating times - you can't simply transfer a discount if that discount doesn't apply to new dates.



A discount?? Crud...I shouldn't have canceled my June trip.


----------



## Marionnette

SarahC97 said:


> Not to be pedantic, but someone else pointed out on this thread that another person has been able to move a reservation with the 35% discount. So, that's actually two pieces of anecdotal evidence.


Link?

I find the touring plans post questionable. The poster claims to have booked a BCV studio, which Disney CRO could not have added to their inventory without jumping in line ahead of every DVC member who waitlisted one for October. And that waitlist has been running since last fall. DVC does not turn unreserved inventory over to CRO until 60 days out. The studio would need to be available and booked using Disney’s DVC points, following the same rules that all members must follow. Members on the waitlist since November should have been taken care of first.


----------



## EveDallas

It's interesting to me that some posters are saying that there's no way Disney could allow hopping and it would mess with capacity when Universal managed it. And yes, I know people will say Disney is bigger and more complicated - but they also have over a month to figure it out.


----------



## vinotinto

Ok, it’s Friday afternoon. Anyone concerned about what may be announced today? It seems we have a pretty solid track record of significant announcements right before the weekend. Then again, they’ve taken away FPs, ADRs, dining plans, experiences and not announced non-DVC resort openings, so I don’t know what else they could announce?


----------



## cakebaker

EveDallas said:


> It's interesting to me that some posters are saying that there's no way Disney could allow hopping and it would mess with capacity when Universal managed it. And yes, I know people will say Disney is bigger and more complicated - but they also have over a month to figure it out.



There seems to be a lot Universal can do Disney is not capable of. Put that in the category  of words I never thought I would say.


----------



## Marionnette

vinotinto said:


> Ok, it’s Friday afternoon. Anyone concerned about what may be announced today? It seems we have a pretty solid track record of significant announcements right before the weekend. Then again, they’ve taken away FPs, ADRs, dining plans, experiences and not announced non-DVC resort openings, so I don’t know what else they could announce?


What would we talk about all weekend if Disney didn’t do something else to stir us all up?


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> Ok, it’s Friday afternoon. Anyone concerned about what may be announced today? It seems we have a pretty solid track record of significant announcements right before the weekend. Then again, they’ve taken away FPs, ADRs, dining plans, experiences and not announced non-DVC resort openings, so I don’t know what else they could announce?



Nope, I’ve built up antibodies.  They’ve done all they can to me.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Were you trying to rebook the same June 18 dates and there was no availability or were you trying to rebook to a post-July 11 date?


I was trying to book ANY 3 night booking between July 11 and Dec 31.


----------



## bclittle

gottalovepluto said:


> Next week Fri your window should be open. They’re dealing with one week at a time and there is nothing you can say to change that, nothing that will get your window open earlier.



Is this what we think will happen? I have a trip July 9-13 at BC and haven't heard anything! Also want to add tickets to an August trip (but that may be impossible).


----------



## vinotinto

SarahC97 said:


> I'm not sure that's entirely accurate. Someone over on Touring Plans reported today that they were able to modify their June recovery FD booking to BCV in October and received 35% off their room cost in the process.





Marionnette said:


> Link?
> 
> I find the touring plans post questionable. The poster claims to have booked a BCV studio, which Disney CRO could not have added to their inventory without jumping in line ahead of every DVC member who waitlisted one for October. And that waitlist has been running since last fall. DVC does not turn unreserved inventory over to CRO until 60 days out. The studio would need to be available and booked using Disney’s DVC points, following the same rules that all members must follow. Members on the waitlist since November should have been taken care of first.


Since Disney has not announced or communicated about whether the reservations will be eligible for a recovery offer when finally allowed to change, we are all left with speculation based on a case here and a case there, without knowing if someone got pixie dusted, an exception made or whether it’s how it will be handled for everyone.

For those of us booked within the first few weeks of parks re-opening in non-DVC resorts, we still have so much we don’t know:
1. What resorts will be open?
2. Will lounges, bars, pool bars, Signature restaurants re-open?
3. Will feature pools reopen?
4. What will be the process for making Park reservations? Will it just open one day, or will we get advance warning?
5. Will those staying onsite with APs and stand-alone tickets be given the same priority as those with packages?
6. Will we be able to modify current packages to drop resort nights, ticket days, hopper and plus features, etc.?
7. When will APs be extended?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

cakebaker said:


> There seems to be a lot Universal can do Disney is not capable of. Put that in the category  of words I never thought I would say.


Including figuring out a way to open shows, a parade, and M&Gs all with basic modifications.


----------



## vinotinto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Including figuring out a way to open shows, a parade, and M&Gs all with basic modifications.


Dat true.


----------



## DisneyEater

Carol Jackson said:


> I was trying to book ANY 3 night booking between July 11 and Dec 31.



Call back. First CM said I couldn't rebook. Called back and rebooked with a different CM.


----------



## Jiminy76

Krandor said:


> I don't think pools are high on the priority list right now.   This still isn't the same as a pool that has been open but they are taking out of service on August 15-Sep 15 for work.


Hopefully Disney realizes the resort pools will be an important tool in managing and spacing crowds at the resorts in the evening, as the parks are all closing earlier than usual. Guests in the evening would basically only have 3 options in the evening; randomly roam the resort, eat at the resort, or go to DS. Without pools to eat up people the resorts common areas and places to eat will more than likely end up very crowded and DS will end up reaching capacity and people being turned away will result in people going back to the resorts.  Disney is in a difficult situation


----------



## Mm889123

Maybe I missed it- but any word on if Disney will provide DS transportation to DVC hotels when they open in June


----------



## chicagoshannon

Marionnette said:


> Link?
> 
> I find the touring plans post questionable. The poster claims to have booked a BCV studio, which Disney CRO could not have added to their inventory without jumping in line ahead of every DVC member who waitlisted one for October. And that waitlist has been running since last fall. DVC does not turn unreserved inventory over to CRO until 60 days out. The studio would need to be available and booked using Disney’s DVC points, following the same rules that all members must follow. Members on the waitlist since November should have been taken care of first.


I'm the one who posted that.  It's in the hotel forum on here ( I think the title is somthing about modifications).  I'm not gonna go search the thread again but you're welcome to.


----------



## Marionnette

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm the one who posted that.  It's in the hotel forum on here ( I think the title is somthing about modifications).  I'm not gonna go search the thread again but you're welcome to.


I actually went to Touring Plans, since that is the named source. Saw the original post. Thats why I know that it was for a studio in October. Anyone who owns DVC knows how hard it is to book one of those during Fall Frenzy. It just doesn’t pass the smell test.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Marionnette said:


> I actually went to Touring Plans, since that is the named source. Saw the original post. Thats why I know that it was for a studio in October. Anyone who owns DVC knows how hard it is to book one of those during Fall Frenzy. It just doesn’t pass the smell test.


The one I saw was a move from a regular room at BC (scheduled for this week) to a 2 bedroom in BCV at 35% off in July.  Not saying it's true but I read it in that one thread.


----------



## khmoorefield

Just catching up for the first time in a few days...like many of you I’m confused with the why and how disney is handling much (all?!) of this. The one thing that keeps popping up in my mind is what Disney will change once Florida reaches Phase 3? I was looking at FL Phase 3 and it states regular theme park operations with limited social distancing. I know that is some pretty heavy speculation, so this probably isn’t the best place to comment about this (point me in the right direction if you know where I should head!) But if Florida stays on course and moves into Phase 3 around the 3 week mark (I believe that was about the timing between Phase 1 and 2?) that would be right around the time Disney plans on opening the parks...so then they could potentially do a mass reopening soon after.  Again, probably not the best place for this or maybe it’s been mentioned before, but I can’t stop wondering!


----------



## brockash

EveDallas said:


> It's interesting to me that some posters are saying that there's no way Disney could allow hopping and it would mess with capacity when Universal managed it. And yes, I know people will say Disney is bigger and more complicated - but they also have over a month to figure it out.


It would require trying; which up until this point Disney doesn't seem to be doing much of.  I feel like they've approached reopening with resentment as opposed to actually wanting to give customers the most enjoyable trip they can safely.  It seems very evident compared to all the parks around them.


----------



## Marionnette

chicagoshannon said:


> The one I saw was a move from a regular room at BC (scheduled for this week) to a 2 bedroom in BCV at 35% off in July.  Not saying it's true but I read it in that one thread.


I would find that more credible. DVC unreserved inventory has been released to CRO for the next 60 days. Dedicated 2BR villas In July  are more likely to be available than studios in October.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

khmoorefield said:


> Just catching up for the first time in a few days...like many of you I’m confused with the why and how disney is handling much (all?!) of this. The one thing that keeps popping up in my mind is what Disney will change once Florida reaches Phase 3? I was looking at FL Phase 3 and it states regular theme park operations with limited social distancing. I know that is some pretty heavy speculation, so this probably isn’t the best place to comment about this (point me in the right direction if you know where I should head!) But if Florida stays on course and moves into Phase 3 around the 3 week mark (I believe that was about the timing between Phase 1 and 2?) that would be right around the time Disney plans on opening the parks...so then they could potentially do a mass reopening soon after.  Again, probably not the best place for this or maybe it’s been mentioned before, but I can’t stop wondering!


I was wondering the same thing! I don't believe it's OT.


----------



## chicagoshannon

khmoorefield said:


> Just catching up for the first time in a few days...like many of you I’m confused with the why and how disney is handling much (all?!) of this. The one thing that keeps popping up in my mind is what Disney will change once Florida reaches Phase 3? I was looking at FL Phase 3 and it states regular theme park operations with limited social distancing. I know that is some pretty heavy speculation, so this probably isn’t the best place to comment about this (point me in the right direction if you know where I should head!) But if Florida stays on course and moves into Phase 3 around the 3 week mark (I believe that was about the timing between Phase 1 and 2?) that would be right around the time Disney plans on opening the parks...so then they could potentially do a mass reopening soon after.  Again, probably not the best place for this or maybe it’s been mentioned before, but I can’t stop wondering!


I agree.  I think it was almost a month between phase 1 and 2 so that would put phase 3 at July 5 if Florida follows the same path.  However it doesn't seem like Disney cares much about following the states guidelines honestly.  For example masks aren't required for the state.  Also restaurants are at 100% capacity as of today.  I haven't seen any reports of Disney increasing their capacity past 25% (they could have been at 50% before today).  Bars are also allowed to open today.  Not sure if any have.  Just a lot of stuff happening in the state that Disney doesn't seem to care about.  They're gonna follow their own drum on this I'm afraid.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/world-health-organization-now-recommends-use-of-face-mask-in-public/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

khmoorefield said:


> Just catching up for the first time in a few days...like many of you I’m confused with the why and how disney is handling much (all?!) of this. The one thing that keeps popping up in my mind is what Disney will change once Florida reaches Phase 3? I was looking at FL Phase 3 and it states regular theme park operations with limited social distancing. I know that is some pretty heavy speculation, so this probably isn’t the best place to comment about this (point me in the right direction if you know where I should head!) But if Florida stays on course and moves into Phase 3 around the 3 week mark (I believe that was about the timing between Phase 1 and 2?) that would be right around the time Disney plans on opening the parks...so then they could potentially do a mass reopening soon after.  Again, probably not the best place for this or maybe it’s been mentioned before, but I can’t stop wondering!



Disney doesn’t have to change anything just because FL moves into phase 3. 

I personally think Disney will very slowly ease restrictions over time. And I don’t think they’ll change a thing until they are sure there hasn’t been a spike, that they haven’t been the source of an outbreak, etc. 

I do not think we will see a mass reopening anytime soon, regardless of what phase FL moves to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bclittle said:


> Is this what we think will happen? I have a trip July 9-13 at BC and haven't heard anything! Also want to add tickets to an August trip (but that may be impossible).


It's been a rolling window of one week's worth of cancellations approx every Thurs. This time it was check-ins 6/15-6/21. (It paused for a week last week but this has been the pattern for a couple months.) Therefore a check-in 6/22 has a very reasonable of getting the same offer that was given to the week before it by Fri next week. If that pattern continues you've still got a few weeks before Disney will talk to you for anything but cancelling. That said I hope they open up the systems to all with check-ins prior to 7/11 soon so people can make changes if they wish- but I don't know if we even have a chance of that happening.

I very much wonder what percentage of cancelled bookings in the week of 6/15 they'll be able to sell on rack-rate DVC/FW bookings.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/world-health-organization-now-recommends-use-of-face-mask-in-public/


Oh for pete's sake!


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/world-health-organization-now-recommends-use-of-face-mask-in-public/


Dear Mod, why man?! You finally got us to shut up on the topic for a couple pages


----------



## sromanello815

Not to change the subject but has anyone heard anything else about this travel quarantine? We are from NY and are visiting in August, I'm worried they will make us quarantine for the duration of our stay


----------



## gottalovepluto

khmoorefield said:


> ...*like many of you I’m confused with the why and how disney is handling much (all?!) of this*.... The one thing that keeps popping up in my mind is what Disney will change once Florida reaches Phase 3?...


Amen to the bolded.

No. Disney has given every indication they will be opening with barely any guests which would mean they aren't going to be even close to bumping up against FL Phase's capacity regulations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sromanello815 said:


> Not to change the subject but has anyone heard anything else about this travel quarantine? We are from NY and are visiting in August, I'm worried they will make us quarantine for the duration of our stay


Nothing has changed with it and they aren't enforcing it so status quo.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Amen to the bolded.
> 
> No. *Disney has given every indication they will be opening with barely any guests *which would mean they aren't going to be even close to bumping up against FL Phase's capacity regulations.



Well. They finally found a way to lower crowds without raising prices.


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> Since @rteetz  posted the Dis Universal Twitter feed I don't feel too guilty about sharing my experience at Volcano Bay. They are doing an excellent job at reminding people about mask and social distancing. This morning it was pretty dead (9:30am) but it picked up a bit later in the morning. All the slides were "ride now" so no need for tapu tapu, all the cabanas and premium seating were sold out come 11am (they were doing social distance on those so not all were available) at $250 for cabanas and $80 per premium seating.
> Universal just also shared a lot of ap perks coming our way from premium parking for free to ap entrances through bag check, at the parks, a free refillable mug, and of course the ap magnets, buttons and regular discount on merch and food
> Come to the dark side everyone, we have a fire breathing dragon
> I might head over t the parks on Monday to check the queues, they do look non existent today
> BTW I'm not comparing both properties, just saying there are other options out there



We live in Arkansas and bought annual passes two days ago. In all the stress it led me to research UO for a back up. Ended up booking three nights on the tail end of our mid July Disney trip. During the research saw how much more affordable UO season passes are and not more more than the two days we were already gonna be there.  Plus the fact the season pass was a 15 month special!  We have only been once, three years ago but we loved it so we are very excited and this has helped with the Disney blues.


----------



## Lord Fantasius

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney doesn’t have to change anything just because FL moves into phase 3.
> 
> I personally think Disney will very slowly ease restrictions over time. And I don’t think they’ll change a thing until they are sure there hasn’t been a spike, that they haven’t been the source of an outbreak, etc.
> 
> I do not think we will see a mass reopening anytime soon, regardless of what phase FL moves to.


Agree. I expect the over-arching mindset for Disney at the moment, and the reason they are progressing at this snail of a pace, is to "show" they are doing everything they can to placate those with the greatest paranoia, and avoiding lawsuits. Like a lot in my small little group of friends, there's probably about 80% of us that would be fine with going to back to pre-pandemic Disney and just telling us to keep a mask on for the foreseeable future and that there will be no touching/hugging of characters anymore...all the rest of this is way overboard and seems to be counterproductive in allaying anyone's concerns if Disney is taking this long to make decisions.


----------



## Spridell

sromanello815 said:


> Not to change the subject but has anyone heard anything else about this travel quarantine? We are from NY and are visiting in August, I'm worried they will make us quarantine for the duration of our stay


I think by July that restriction will be over. 

Today florida took down the checkpoint from Florida to Alabama. So they are starting slowly to lift those restrictions.


----------



## runjulesrun

gottalovepluto said:


> Dear Mod, why man?! You finally got us to shut up on the topic for a couple pages


I almost posted the same thing!


----------



## sromanello815

Spridell said:


> I think by July that restriction will be over.
> 
> Today florida took down the checkpoint from Florida to Alabama. So they are starting slowly to lift those restrictions.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## AmberMV

Marthasor said:


> My TA is reporting the same thing.  As of this morning, guests with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can modify, but only to dates from July 11 - December 31, 2020 and only DVC or Ft. W.  No 2021 reservations at this time.


I had a June 10-12 res at Beach Club and when I talked to Disney last weekend they confirmed cancelled, no rescheduling possible.  And it was also confirmed that ALL reservations at ALL resorts up to June 21 have been officially cancelled....so I'm not sure how you can modify once it's been cancelled and that they are also not allowing new reservations to be made?  I also have a TA for my August trip and she has not heard of this at all


----------



## Eric Smith

EveDallas said:


> It's interesting to me that some posters are saying that there's no way Disney could allow hopping and it would mess with capacity when Universal managed it. And yes, I know people will say Disney is bigger and more complicated - but they also have over a month to figure it out.


There’s no one at Universal right now.  Look at the ride wait times.  They were a bit busy during the AP previews but today seems to have no crowds at all.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mm889123 said:


> Maybe I missed it- but any word on if Disney will provide DS transportation to DVC hotels when they open in June


Yes, they will provide “limited” transportation


----------



## rteetz

Universal opening from the sentinel 

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200605-wjkqk2fnbng6rlelymavcupldu-story.html


----------



## tlmadden73

AmberMV said:


> I had a June 10-12 res at Beach Club and when I talked to Disney last weekend they confirmed cancelled, no rescheduling possible.  And it was also confirmed that ALL reservations at ALL resorts up to June 21 have been officially cancelled....so I'm not sure how you can modify once it's been cancelled and that they are also not allowing new reservations to be made?  I also have a TA for my August trip and she has not heard of this at all


*shrug* .. I still have an open (in MDE) June 16-June 20 reservation that hasn't been forcibly cancelled by Disney yet, though I just did get the e-mail about it today saying "Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures". 
And it actually said I could call and cancel and reschedule if I want. (I know I can't) .. so it is just a boilerplate e-mail. 

But . .my reservation isn't officially cancelled yet (just "invalid") .. so my hope is that when they let bookings start again .. I can just "modify" my reservation .. but not sure how that would really be any different than just making a new one (besides them just keeping my deposit).


----------



## EveDallas

Eric Smith said:


> There’s no one at Universal right now.  Look at the ride wait times.  They were a bit busy during the AP previews but today seems to have no crowds at all.


And your point would be? What does that have to do with them allowing park to park when people are saying it's impossible for Disney?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269013409535799296


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269013409535799296


Hopefully now we can get some answers for resort stays in July. I'm anxiously awaiting news about my July 18th trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> I had a June 10-12 res at Beach Club and when I talked to Disney last weekend they confirmed cancelled, no rescheduling possible.  And it was also confirmed that ALL reservations at ALL resorts up to June 21 have been officially cancelled....so I'm not sure how you can modify once it's been cancelled and that they are also not allowing new reservations to be made?  I also have a TA for my August trip and she has not heard of this at all


When you called no one was eligible to make changes so you were given accurate info then. Today they made the week of June 15 eligible to re-schedule as long as you pay the difference, you can only book DVC or FW at rack rate. Idk if before that week can book as well but if you're cool with rack rate for DVC or FW  then I would give them a call sooner rather than later.

There are too many people and TAs reporting this is happening for it not to be working. Disney has a record of your cancelled reservation and if they haven't actually processed the refund they might able to just transfer the deposit to the new reservation if you catch it soon enough. (Disney didn't make an official announcement they would allow this but they did advise TAs they would be ready for their call centers to handle affected guests of that week in June on Friday after they started sending out cancellation notices Thurs evening.)


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> Oh for pete's sake!


I love how it basically says there is no scientific evidence it’ll help, but let’s give it a go .


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> Hopefully now we can get some answers for resort stays in July. I'm anxiously awaiting news about my July 18th trip.


Doubt it... That's like a month and a half away. People booked to check in 10 days from now are just finding out their options for future trips...


----------



## RangerPooh

Janet McDonald said:


> We live in Arkansas and bought annual passes two days ago. In all the stress it led me to research UO for a back up. Ended up booking three nights on the tail end of our mid July Disney trip. During the research saw how much more affordable UO season passes are and not more more than the two days we were already gonna be there.  Plus the fact the season pass was a 15 month special!  We have only been once, three years ago but we loved it so we are very excited and this has helped with the Disney blues.



We're in TN and did the same thing. Purchased US annual passes last week and have extended our July WDW to include US and SW at the beginning of the month. Was a better deal than just day passes and allows us to return. Perfect excuse to finally visit Harry Potter.


----------



## rteetz

woody337 said:


> Hopefully now we can get some answers for resort stays in July. I'm anxiously awaiting news about my July 18th trip.


Per Woj, details will be worked out within the next week.


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> I think by July that restriction will be over.
> 
> Today florida took down the checkpoint from Florida to Alabama. So they are starting slowly to lift those restrictions.


Our news is reporting that it was lifted for Louisiana residents.


----------



## woody337

gottalovepluto said:


> Doubt it... That's like a month and a half away. People booked to check in 10 days from now are just finding out their options for future trips...


Guests with resort stays and airline tickets need more than 2 weeks notice. I cant believe how badly this is being handled


----------



## skeeter31

woody337 said:


> Guests with resort stays and airline tickets need more than 2 weeks notice. I cant believe how badly this is being handled


Then don’t go. If the way they’ve been handling this from the get go doesn’t make you feel comfortable, change your plans. At this point, there‘s nothing they can say that will alleviate everyone’s fear, apprehensions, worries, etc. You have your questions you want answered, while other people have completely different issues they want addressed. If what they’ve provided so far doesn’t work for you, cancel and do something else.


----------



## Eric Smith

EveDallas said:


> And your point would be? What does that have to do with them allowing park to park when people are saying it's impossible for Disney?


Disney has to worry about one of the four parks hitting the reduced capacity.  It’s pretty obvious that Disney is currently overbooked for the opening so adding park hopping would be a big problem.  Since Universal doesn’t have that many guests, they don’t have to worry which park those guests go to.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JenBush

Eric Smith said:


> Disney has to worry about one of the four parks hitting the reduced capacity.  It’s pretty obvious that Disney is currently overbooked for the opening so adding park hopping would be a big problem.  Since Universal doesn’t have that many guests, they don’t have to worry which park those guests go to.


I don’t think they’re overbooked for the opening. If they were they probably wouldn’t be letting people rebook for opening week.


----------



## Carol Jackson

I rebooked my June 18 Pop to Fort Wilderness. I think the app is confused.


----------



## brockash

JenBush said:


> I don’t think they’re overbooked for the opening. If they were they probably wouldn’t be letting people rebook for opening week.


Or...are they just allowing those willing to pay rack rate deluxe prices to book so they can start canceling those at values and mods because "those resorts won't be open."  I certainly hope not and it's a pretty crappy thing to do, but I wouldn't put it past them at this point.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Then don’t go. If the way they’ve been handling this from the get go doesn’t make you feel comfortable, change your plans. At this point, there‘s nothing they can say that will alleviate everyone’s fear, apprehensions, worries, etc. You have your questions you want answered, while other people have completely different issues they want addressed. If what they’ve provided so far doesn’t work for you, cancel and do something else.


You know ppl get tired of hearing this. There is nothing wrong with expecting a company to do better. I’m pretty sure everyone knows “don’t go” is an option.


----------



## Eric Smith

JenBush said:


> I don’t think they’re overbooked for the opening. If they were they probably wouldn’t be letting people rebook for opening week.


They’re letting people rebook if they pay the difference from the cost of their original reservation to rack rate at a DVC resort.  That’s a steep price and most people probably aren’t doing it.


----------



## cakebaker

JenBush said:


> I don’t think they’re overbooked for the opening. If they were they probably wouldn’t be letting people rebook for opening week.


 Have we had any reports of people being able to re-book in July? Last I read, people weren’t finding availability when they called.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DIS team said they will have a video out later but sounds like today went A LOT better than the preview days at Universal (seeing other Twitter feeds saying the same)


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> Then don’t go.



You can choose not to go and still complain about the poor communication and service Disney has provided. Telling people to basically shut up and cancel is not helpful. 

I’d suggest at least emailing Disney to let them know your concerns. They should at least know why we cancelled.


----------



## Carol Jackson

brockash said:


> Or...are they just allowing those willing to pay rack rate deluxe prices to book so they can start canceling those at values and mods because "those resorts won't be open."  I certainly hope not and it's a pretty crappy thing to do, but I wouldn't put it past them at this point.


So here is my thinking. I rebooked my Pop weekend to whatever was available. I hope and pray they open more resorts (that I can actually afford) between now and Sept. I was also told the 35% AP discount would be applied at a later date, just not right now. Worst case if I can’t reschedule I cancel for a full refund. Being an AP from NY I’m just worried I won’t even be able to get into the Parks over the last 9 months that my AP is valid.


----------



## cakebaker

Carol Jackson said:


> I was also told the 35% AP discount would be applied at a later date, just not right now.



That one would worry me, a lot. Hope you got the name of the CM that told you that.


----------



## Wreckem

TheMaxRebo said:


> DIS team said they will have a video out later but sounds like today went A LOT better than the preview days at Universal (seeing other Twitter feeds saying the same)



As someone who’s going for a week for 4th of July I have been paying close attention. Looking at the Universal App today it had to be a fairly low crowd day. At what would have been peak times most rides were standby and walk on.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> You can choose not to go and still complain about the poor communication and service Disney has provided. Telling people to basically shut up and cancel is not helpful.
> 
> I’d suggest at least emailing Disney to let them know your concerns. They should at least know why we cancelled.


What e mail address would you use?


----------



## cakebaker

Welsh_Dragon said:


> What e mail address would you use?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
You’ll get an auto response, then should get something slightly less canned within a week or so. Don’t look for anything amazing as a result, but they do track guest communications and at least you’ve let them know.


----------



## EveDallas

Eric Smith said:


> Disney has to worry about one of the four parks hitting the reduced capacity.  It’s pretty obvious that Disney is currently overbooked for the opening so adding park hopping would be a big problem.  Since Universal doesn’t have that many guests, they don’t have to worry which park those guests go to.


LOL ok then.


----------



## yulilin3

Wreckem said:


> As someone who’s going for a week for 4th of July I have been paying close attention. Looking at the Universal App today it had to be a fairly low crowd day. At what would have been peak times most rides were standby and walk on.


Definitely check weekend wait times.  APs usually come on the weekends.  I would say maybe 90% of the visitors right now are local. Also TM are blocked out until the 7th so they'll be able to visit starting next week


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

cakebaker said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> You’ll get an auto response, then should get something slightly less canned within a week or so. Don’t look for anything amazing as a result, but they do track guest communications and at least you’ve let them know.


Thank you. I don’t actually want anything, other than to be heard.


----------



## Wreckem

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely check weekend wait times.  APs usually come on the weekends.  I would say maybe 90% of the visitors right now are local. Also TM are blocked out until the 7th so they'll be able to visit starting next week



Yeah I am going to check every day. I’m an out of state premier pass holder. I was there last year during Fourth of July week and the crowds weren’t bad, much better than Xmas and New Years.


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> Guests with resort stays and airline tickets need more than 2 weeks notice. I cant believe how badly this is being handled


They do indeed! But Disney doesn’t care and obviously believes their business prospects are so good they don’t have to. Considering people are still buying and renewing annual passes when we literally have no idea when they will be valid for use or what they will be useful for they might be right.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Then don’t go.


Thank goodness you pointed out an option to the PP I’m sure they never considered. Super helpful pointing that out every single time someone has the gall to complain


----------



## cakebaker

EveDallas said:


> LOL ok then.


 That’s my general reaction too. It’s just all too complicated for poor Disney. lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269018307425980416


I think it’s a bit funny they had to cover that fact.... I can hear it now- y’all are NOT going on Dumbo! Not you! Not your kid! Not your partner! NOBODY!!!


----------



## vinotinto

Carol Jackson said:


> So here is my thinking. I rebooked my Pop weekend to whatever was available. I hope and pray they open more resorts (that I can actually afford) between now and Sept. I was also told *the 35% AP discount would be applied at a later date, just not right now*. Worst case if I can’t reschedule I cancel for a full refund. Being an AP from NY I’m just worried I won’t even be able to get into the Parks over the last 9 months that my AP is valid.


What AP discount? Last AP discount was through July 9th and a new one has not come out yet. It’s not always 35% off either.


----------



## cakebaker

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Thank you. I don’t actually want anything, other than to be heard.


 Same with me. If people don’t email them and let them know how they feel, they can’t know. Complaining here is good to just get it out, but it doesn’t tell Disney anything.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

gottalovepluto said:


> I think it’s a bit funny they had to cover that fact.... I can hear it now- y’all are NOT going on Dumbo! Not you! Not your kid! Not your partner! NOBODY!!!



So whoever wins the nba title, are they going to be like 

“ I’m walking across the street to Disney World “


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> What AP discount? Last AP discount was through July 9th and a new one has not come out yet. It’s not always 35% off either.


 The last  AP discount was 35% off deluxe. I know, I HAD it on all my reservations and on the last one I have standing. It’s combined with the sun n fun because it expired on the 9th. 

For all the good that does me. They are not honoring past discounts and I’m afraid she’s in for a surprise when they don’t apply it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> I think it’s a bit funny they had to cover that fact.... I can hear it now- y’all are NOT going on Dumbo! Not you! Not your kid! Not your partner! NOBODY!!!


I’m actually glad to hear it, though. Wouldn’t be shocked if players and families got some sort of comp, maybe per team(s) even, as they’re eliminated for special after hours events before heading home. 
But doing that and maintaining a bubble while actively trying to get under capacity limits would have screamed elitism at a whole new level that even TWDC wasn’t comfortable embracing right now.


----------



## cakebaker

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’m actually glad to hear it, though. Wouldn’t be shocked if players and families got some sort of comp, maybe per team(s) even, as they’re eliminated for special after hours events before heading home.
> But doing that and maintaining a bubble while actively trying to get under capacity limits would have screamed elitism at a whole new level that even TWDC wasn’t comfortable embracing right now.


 Rest assured, they’ll give them private parks at night or something. But no, they won’t have them rubbing elbows with the germ ridden general population.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> I love how it basically says there is no scientific evidence it’ll help, but let’s give it a go .


basically what the CDC did too (bowed to pressure).  It was NOT supposed to be mandatory but we all knew once they  said something certain places/people would take it that way.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

cakebaker said:


> Rest assured, they’ll give them private parks at night or something. But no, they won’t have them rubbing elbows with the germ ridden general population.


I don’t doubt that. And, for the families of the players especially, I’m ok with it. As teams are eliminated.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> You can choose not to go and still complain about the poor communication and service Disney has provided. Telling people to basically shut up and cancel is not helpful.
> 
> I’d suggest at least emailing Disney to let them know your concerns. They should at least know why we cancelled.



Yes, but repeating virtually the same negative comment against Disney in this 1000+ page thread isn’t particularly helpful either.


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> Our news is reporting that it was lifted for Louisiana residents.



Interesting that this was lifted the same day Universal opened to the public.  Coincidence?


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> Yes, but repeating virtually the same negative comment against Disney in this 1000+ page thread isn’t particularly helpful either.



The person posting wasn’t looking to help anyone, but then neither were you. Not sure why you felt the need to even comment.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Eric Smith said:


> They’re letting people rebook if they pay the difference from the cost of their original reservation to rack rate at a DVC resort.  That’s a steep price and most people probably aren’t doing it.



Perhaps they are doing this because they know there is a huge backlog of DVC points and they would prefer that DVC members use OR RENT the points to get them used up rather than have them purchased on cash basis.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> That’s my general reaction too. It’s just all too complicated for poor Disney. lol


Maybe things are a bit more complicated than you’re making them out to be....


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Rest assured, they’ll give them private parks at night or something. But no, they won’t have them rubbing elbows with the germ ridden general population.


They’re not, look at the NBA thread.


----------



## Yinn

Spaceguy55 said:


> And I thought this was a joke...but now?
> https://ftw.usatoday.com/2020/05/wa...s-draft-assignments-teams-restart-coronavirus



Am I the only one that noticed that Poly bungalows we’re ranked lower than Poly villas? While being free to the teams.

Can someone get Disney to update the points charts accordingly? I’d like an affordable week in the bungalows. I’d be willing to trade my 1 week in a standard studio for it


----------



## StevieB81

cakebaker said:


> Why? We still use the same number of towels, still create the same amount of trash, still need beds made, and although we don’t cook, many do and we do eat in  the room making more trash than we would in a room. Villas are essentially small apartments and I have no interest in doing housework on vacation. Especially when I’m paying what it costs to stay at DVC.


When DVC members stay on points, they only get full housekeeping every 8 days. Trash and towels every 4 days. It wouldn't be that big of a deal to not have it. Its kind of treated like you are "at home"


----------



## cakebaker

StevieB81 said:


> When DVC members stay on points, they only get full housekeeping every 8 days. Trash and towels every 4 days. It wouldn't be that big of a deal to not have it. Its kind of treated like you are "at home"




Yes, I know. But there are a lot of cash guests as well and we get full maid service, just like a regular resort.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> The person posting wasn’t looking to help anyone, but then neither were you. Not sure why you felt the need to even comment.



I’m not a regular here. Just started following this thread regularly over the last few weeks because I have an interest in getting info regarding an upcoming reservation.

i’m not familiar with all the regular posters.  But since you asked I felt the need to comment because you are one of two unhappy posters that I’ve noticed saying the same thing over and over and over again.  We get it.  You’re not happy that they accepted reservations when they were closed and were not certain they could open.


----------



## cakebaker

Yinn said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that Poly bungalows we’re ranked lower than Poly villas? While being free to the teams.
> 
> Can someone get Disney to update the points charts accordingly? I’d like an affordable week in the bungalows. I’d be willing to trade my 1 week in a standard studio for it


 There was actually a serious article from SI that said allowing the teams to choose their resort according to their seeding was an option discussed. It would appear it didn’t go anywhere though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Not like we have a way of knowing, but I imagine Universal is vast majority local guests right now. I wouldn’t be that shocked if it skews more locals less tourists than normal this whole summer. As far as we know Disney is still drawing in a fair amount of tourists who will be staying in their resorts this summer. Those, plus locals, makes for a much more complicated hopping and capacity situation than Universals got. To start with, I bet local guests spend a much shorter time in the park than tourists, making hopping easier to allow. Remy has also alluded to Disney putting these park reservation measures in place not necessarily just for right now but to allow Disney to stay open during spikes and future waves (with hopping not out of the question forever). So again, maybe they are playing a better long game than Universal.

I know people got upset when this was said before, but Universal is more of a locals park than Disney. In some ways Disney and Universal are similar, in some (like this IMO) they are quite different, with Disney being more complicated. If you prefer the way Universal is handling things and what a summer 2020 Universal vacation looks like, I’m sure they’d be happy to have you


----------



## Raggou

rteetz said:


> Universal opening from the sentinel
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200605-wjkqk2fnbng6rlelymavcupldu-story.html


I’m at Universal for 3 days, went to islands today walked on everything even went on Hagrids 4 times but that was virtual que. were from out of town so this is great!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m not a regular here. Just started following this thread regularly over the last few weeks because I have an interest in getting info regarding an upcoming reservation.
> 
> i’m not familiar with all the regular posters.  But since you asked I felt the need to comment because you are one of two unhappy posters that I’ve noticed saying the same thing over and over and over again.  We get it.  You’re not happy that they accepted reservations when they were closed and we’re not certain they could open.


I've seen Cakebaker get disillusioned since March, especially when they announced opening so late. I feel bad, because I hate to see the magic go away. I hope that it gets better for you, cake.


----------



## hereforthechurros

not trying to play mini mod here but just a reminder that the ignore button is there and it’s gloriously liberating to use!


----------



## Farro

RWinNOLA said:


> Yes, but repeating virtually the same negative comment against Disney in this 1000+ page thread isn’t particularly helpful either.



Agree.

Telling people "don't go" can be annoying.

Having posters who swore they were done with Disney/ not going back yet still come and post a complaint post after post is also annoying.


----------



## kverdon

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 499321
> I rebooked my June 18 Pop to Fort Wilderness. I think the app is confused.


Unless I am mistaken Fort Wilderness refers to the cabin and campsites and Wilderness Lodge to the Hotel.


----------



## Farro

Raggou said:


> I’m at Universal for 3 days, went to islands today walked on everything even went on Hagrids 4 times but that was virtual que. were from out of town so this is great!



Are you staying in a hotel there? How is that?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Agree.
> 
> Telling people "don't go" can be annoying.
> 
> Having posters who swore they were done with Disney/ not going back yet still come and post a complaint post after post is also annoying.



COVID 19 is annoying.

I liked it better when the DIS was split by people for and against boarding groups.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> COVID 19 is annoying.
> 
> I liked it better when the DIS was split by people for and against boarding groups.



At this point I've decided my hill to die on is coffee-makers in the room. I want them.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not, look at the NBA thread.


 I’d rather live in ignorance. Of all the things I don’t care about, the NBA has to at least make my top ten.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> At this point I've decided my hill to die on is coffee-makers in the room. I want them.



This is the thread of ever-changing hills lol. I won’t judge you if next spring you’re researching travel size coffee makers to take with .

(But for real, I think you’ll probably have one in your room haha)


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is the thread of ever-changing hills lol. I won’t judge you if next spring you’re researching travel size coffee makers to take with .
> 
> (But for real, I think you’ll probably have one in your room haha)



I'm already prepping myself on how to tour without hopping. I don't like it, but if I have to, I have to. 

Also prepping myself to spend a ton of money on the "extraspecialtickets" that allow me to hop!


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Agree.
> 
> Telling people "don't go" can be annoying.
> 
> Having posters who swore they were done with Disney/ not going back yet still come and post a complaint post after post is also annoying.



I’m going to bet the complainers are just as irritated with the defenders. Why don’t we just let each of them post what they want and we can discuss the merits of what they say instead of judging whether they should say it or not. We have mods for that.


----------



## Marthasor

AmberMV said:


> I had a June 10-12 res at Beach Club and when I talked to Disney last weekend they confirmed cancelled, no rescheduling possible.  And it was also confirmed that ALL reservations at ALL resorts up to June 21 have been officially cancelled....so I'm not sure how you can modify once it's been cancelled and that they are also not allowing new reservations to be made?  I also have a TA for my August trip and she has not heard of this at all





tlmadden73 said:


> *shrug* .. I still have an open (in MDE) June 16-June 20 reservation that hasn't been forcibly cancelled by Disney yet, though I just did get the e-mail about it today saying "Your upcoming travel dates are impacted by these closures".
> And it actually said I could call and cancel and reschedule if I want. (I know I can't) .. so it is just a boilerplate e-mail.
> 
> But . .my reservation isn't officially cancelled yet (just "invalid") .. so my hope is that when they let bookings start again .. I can just "modify" my reservation .. but not sure how that would really be any different than just making a new one (besides them just keeping my deposit).



The e-mail that went out to late June guests last night was correct.  As of this morning, guests booked with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can reschedule their resorts for check-in dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020.  They can only modify to DVC resorts and Ft. W.  If you call the WDW reservation line, you will hear the message announcing this.  Options right now for those guests is to modify, cancel themselves or simply wait for WDW to auto-cancel.  If you have a reservation from June 5 - June 21 and want to try to reschedule to DVC or Ft. W, I would encourage you to call WDW or reach out to your TA.



cakebaker said:


> Have we had any reports of people being able to re-book in July? Last I read, people weren’t finding availability when they called.



Yes, my TA rescheduled a mid-June value resort stay to a mid-July Ft. W stay.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not like we have a way of knowing, but I imagine Universal is vast majority local guests right now. I wouldn’t be that shocked if it skews more locals less tourists than normal this whole summer. As far as we know Disney is still drawing in a fair amount of tourists who will be staying in their resorts this summer. Those, plus locals, makes for a much more complicated hopping and capacity situation than Universals got. To start with, I bet local guests spend a much shorter time in the park than tourists, making hopping easier to allow. Remy has also alluded to Disney putting these park reservation measures in place not necessarily just for right now but to allow Disney to stay open during spikes and future waves (with hopping not out of the question forever). So again, maybe they are playing a better long game than Universal.
> 
> I know people got upset when this was said before, but Universal is more of a locals park than Disney. In some ways Disney and Universal are similar, in some (like this IMO) they are quite different, with Disney being more complicated. If you prefer the way Universal is handling things and what a summer 2020 Universal vacation looks like, I’m sure they’d be happy to have you


I tend to agree with this.  Even if they do draw tourists (who are there for Disney, let's be honest) for a few days bookending their trips, I see Universal as a small township where WDW is, quite literally, a city.  There are so many gears to get moving again (remember the great hydraulic fluid debate?).  At near capacity when factoring in staff, MK alone is larger than Billings, where I live.  What HAS been frustrating, however, is just the perceived lack of communication.  Maybe because so many of us have invested so much time, money, and emotional energy into our ties with Disney.  Now, it FEELS like they are the condescending parent in a time of crisis.  Just telling us to sit down, shut up, and relax while the grown ups figure it out.  And Universal gets to come off as the cool, rich parents up the street mainly because they are getting the cool toys first.
While I wish Disney would be a little more forthcoming, I don't even know what I expect them to say at this point.  I cancelled an August trip, because I wasn't willing to pay the entry fee to be their lab experiment.  But, I have a November trip "planned" (whatever that means now), and I hope by then they've ironed things out and opened up at least a little.  And, I REALLY hope that MNSSHP goes well and they start selling MVMCP tickets, because we've never been and this is the first time in YEARS I have all of Thanksgiving week off.


----------



## RamblingMad

Raggou said:


> I’m at Universal for 3 days, went to islands today walked on everything even went on Hagrids 4 times but that was virtual que. were from out of town so this is great!



Universal is awesome.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> At this point I've decided my hill to die on is coffee-makers in the room. I want them.


Especially after reports of them being in Sapphire Falls (sorry)!


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> Especially after reports of them being in Sapphire Falls (sorry)!



That's great to read! Thanks for info!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm already prepping myself on how to tour without hopping. I don't like it, but if I have to, I have to.
> 
> Also prepping myself to spend a ton of money on the "extraspecialtickets" that allow me to hop!



My only real hill is the actual virus.

Everything else can be shrugged off and justified lol, even if I don’t like it. Hi I’m DGsAtBLT and I’m addicted to Disney World.


----------



## cakebaker

Marthasor said:


> Yes, my TA rescheduled a mid-June value resort stay to a mid-July Ft. W stay.



Did you try for a DVC?


----------



## JPM4

DGsAtBLT said:


> COVID 19 is annoying.
> 
> I liked it better when the DIS was split by people for and against boarding groups.


100% yes! Let’s go back to boarding group arguments,why maxpass is better,and “why DHS is a full day park”! We need this!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Marthasor said:


> Yes, my TA rescheduled a mid-June value resort stay to a mid-July Ft. W stay.


How much of a cost difference was that? (I’ve never paid much attention to cabin prices.)


----------



## Sandisw

BrianR said:


> But if you were showing up in a week and a half, wouldn't you want to know what those are?  I mean that's within what you would have people on a work schedule for.  And they posted nothing.  That notice was up there when they announced the 6/15 date.  If someone is looking to find out more clarity of their WDW trip, you would think at a minimum it would be when the first canary into the coal mine (in this case HHI and Vero) would have a fully defined list of what's going to be there when people show up and people can possibly forecast from there.



Given the current situation and how quickly things could change, no I have no issue with it not being specific,

HH and VB...never been... must have the names of restaurants listed so if it says food options, those will be open for something 

I don’t think it is unreasonable for them not to define limited because that could change day to day, week to week.  I will be at VGF on July 3rd, and going with the notion I’ll find out when I get there.


----------



## Raggou

Farro said:


> Are you staying in a hotel there? How is that?


Yes staying at endless summer this was our backup to our Disney June trip going to Disney in July as well

Hotel feels very empty going to VB and Universal Studios over the weekend.


----------



## Farro

Raggou said:


> Yes staying at endless summer this was our backup to our Disney June trip going to Disney in July as well
> 
> Hotel feels very empty going to VB and Universal Studios over the weekend.



May I bother you with questions? 

Is the pool open?
Restaurants - sit down?
Bars/lounges?

(coffee maker in room?)

Thanks! Answer when you have time!


----------



## Sandisw

RWinNOLA said:


> as of a couple days ago, there was plenty DVC availability in mid to late July.



DVC points Rooms are not the same inventory as what can be booked on cash...so anything one sees as bookable via DVC isn’t necessarily available for cash.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> When you called no one was eligible to make changes so you were given accurate info then. Today they made the week of June 15 eligible to re-schedule as long as you pay the difference, you can only book DVC or FW at rack rate. Idk if before that week can book as well but if you're cool with rack rate for DVC or FW  then I would give them a call sooner rather than later.
> 
> There are too many people and TAs reporting this is happening for it not to be working. Disney has a record of your cancelled reservation and if they haven't actually processed the refund they might able to just transfer the deposit to the new reservation if you catch it soon enough. (Disney didn't make an official announcement they would allow this but they did advise TAs they would be ready for their call centers to handle affected guests of that week in June on Friday after they started sending out cancellation notices Thurs evening.)


I called right after I wrote my last message because I needed to ask Disney about an email regarding final payment due for my July 4 Riviera stay, which by the way, she confirmed (like we've all said) that final payments are due 7 days before arrival and to disregard any canned emails saying 30 days.

The CM I spoke with regarding my June 10-12 said that ONLY reservations AFTER June 21 will be allowed to reschedule to later this year.  EVERYTHING before June 22 is cancelled and not able to reschedule.  She then confirmed it with other people when she put me on a brief hold.  

So presumably, if you have, for instance, a reservation at a non DVC resort from between June 22-July 11 you can reschedule to later in the year.  If you are booked before June 22 you are cancelled.  I just confirmed this 2 hours ago with her, and her colleagues.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> At this point I've decided my hill to die on is coffee-makers in the room. I want them.


 I could stand that one. I’m like Disney- mine was all about the $$$$$’s. 
I’m not going to pay rack rate for half the experience. I cancelled everything but 1. That one Disney can cancel for me. 

I’m going to admit, that last reservation I have, that still has the AP discount,  could well fall during the AP preview. I may or may not shed a tear if it does. But I’m standing firm. Ok, I sway  now and then, but always come back to center. lol


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> May I bother you with questions?
> 
> Is the pool open?
> Restaurants - sit down?
> Bars/lounges?
> 
> (coffee maker in room?)
> 
> Thanks! Answer when you have time!


While we wait, and because I'm bored at my kid's swim team practice, I'll answer what I have gleaned trying to decide whether to keep our August week at RPR:
Prince Dev posted a really good video from Surfside during the AP preview period where the pool was open.  So was their QS and lobby Starbucks.  Not sure on the sit-down, or if Endless Summer has one, tbh.  I've seen other reports from the Surfside pool bar, and they are indeed open and pouring your favorite libations, while showing what appeared to be HP movies on the TVs.  Like I need a reason to desire Hagride any more.


----------



## Raggou

Farro said:


> May I bother you with questions?
> 
> Is the pool open?
> Restaurants - sit down?
> Bars/lounges?
> 
> (coffee maker in room?)
> 
> Thanks! Answer when you have time!


Sure! For reference I am a out of town non AP regular guest, although I am incredibly familiar with both universal and Disney since  I Go every  year to one or both Uni/Disney. 

Pool is open - no masks needed in pool area at all. Rest of the hotel masks required besides room of course.

Resteraunts - sit down is open! And it’s nice to take mask off while eating

bars - only been to the pool bar but it was open…
coffe maker - don’t drink coffee so can’t answer wasn’t paying attention... my girlfriend would know...


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> While we wait, and because I'm bored at my kid's swim team practice, I'll answer what I have gleaned trying to decide whether to keep our August week at RPR:
> Prince Dev posted a really good video from Surfside during the AP preview period where the pool was open.  So was their QS and lobby Starbucks.  Not sure on the sit-down, or if Endless Summer has one, tbh.  I've seen other reports from the Surfside pool bar, and they are indeed open and pouring your favorite libations, while showing what appeared to be HP movies on the TVs.  Like I need a reason to desire Hagride any more.



Awesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## Farro

Raggou said:


> Sure as a out of town non Ap regular guest happy to answer, although I am incredibly familiar with both universal and Disney since  I got every  years to one or both.
> 
> Pool is open - no masks needed in pool area at all. Rest of the hotel masks required besides room of course.
> 
> Resteraunts - sit down is open! And it’s nice to take mask off while eating
> 
> bars - only been to the pool bar but it was open…
> coffe maker - don’t drink coffee so can’t answer wasn’t paying attention... my girlfriend would know...



Nice!!!

This makes me happy, thank you for taking time to answer!


----------



## Wreckem

Farro said:


> May I bother you with questions?
> 
> Is the pool open?
> Restaurants - sit down?
> Bars/lounges?
> 
> (coffee maker in room?)
> 
> Thanks! Answer when you have time!



I’m not there but scraping info from other posts and boards.

Pools are open
Bars weren’t allowed to open in Florida until today. So it’s likely they will start opening select bars today or this weekend.

Not all restaurants are open. If you want sit down service you best make reservations.


----------



## Marthasor

cakebaker said:


> Did you try for a DVC?



I didn't.  I should have asked!



gottalovepluto said:


> How much of a cost difference was that? (I’ve never paid much attention to cabin prices.)



It was switched from a value to one of the campsites and the dining was taken off, so the price came down by about $1000.  I'm not sure what the switch to the cabins would have been.



AmberMV said:


> I called right after I wrote my last message because I needed to ask Disney about an email regarding final payment due for my July 4 Riviera stay, which by the way, she confirmed (like we've all said) that final payments are due 7 days before arrival and to disregard any canned emails saying 30 days.
> 
> The CM I spoke with regarding my June 10-12 said that ONLY reservations AFTER June 21 will be allowed to reschedule to later this year.  EVERYTHING before June 22 is cancelled and not able to reschedule.  She then confirmed it with other people when she put me on a brief hold.
> 
> So presumably, if you have, for instance, a reservation at a non DVC resort from between June 22-July 11 you can reschedule to later in the year.  If you are booked before June 22 you are cancelled.  I just confirmed this 2 hours ago with her, and her colleagues.



If you call the reservation line now, there is an announcement that trips scheduled from today (June 5) until June 21 can be modified and to press 1.  Reservations from June 22 forward cannot be modified at this point.  My TA rescheduled some today.  As of now, reservations with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can be rescheduled to check-ins from July 11 - December 31, 2020, DVC resorts and Ft. W only at this time.  Anything beyond June 21 cannot be modified at this time.


----------



## Raggou

sullivan.kscott said:


> While we wait, and because I'm bored at my kid's swim team practice, I'll answer what I have gleaned trying to decide whether to keep our August week at RPR:
> Prince Dev posted a really good video from Surfside during the AP preview period where the pool was open.  So was their QS and lobby Starbucks.  Not sure on the sit-down, or if Endless Summer has one, tbh.  I've seen other reports from the Surfside pool bar, and they are indeed open and pouring your favorite libations, while showing what appeared to be HP movies on the TVs.  Like I need a reason to desire Hagride any more.


I hadn’t been on Hagrids before so being able to slam rides in today was great! Did get stuck on our 2nd out of 4 rides today. we were on the switch track portion and climbed up the big hill then rolled back But the switch track didn’t properly move into place so the ride cascaded to a stop.


----------



## Raggou

Wreckem said:


> I’m not there but scraping info from other posts and boards.
> 
> Pools are open
> Bars weren’t allowed to open in Florida until today. So it’s likely they will start opening select bars this weekend.
> Not all restaurants are open. If you want sit down service you best make reservations.


Didn’t need reservations at all for sit down... but today was very light also didn’t need any reservations in city walk either. I could see how you would need though seating is very very limited! less tables so on a busier day..


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> How much of a cost difference was that? (I’ve never paid much attention to cabin prices.)


Rack rates, cabins run around 450 per night, depending on which value, around 180-300. Those are rough numbers, but close I think.


----------



## aweehughes

gottalovepluto said:


> How much of a cost difference was that? (I’ve never paid much attention to cabin prices.)


We are going in August. We considered the cabins at $315 a night with the Sun & Fun offer (when the rumor was MK and MK hotels only), but it was the same price as AKL Standard and slightly less than Wilderness Lodge Standard, which was $357. We figured by the time we paid for the golf cartwe were in deluxe prices.
We ended up keeping our booking at Pop, which was $160/night for a Standard. Who knows what they are charging now?!


----------



## Krandor

JPM4 said:


> 100% yes! Let’s go back to boarding group arguments,why maxpass is better,and “why DHS is a full day park”! We need this!



and are skyliner a flaming hot death trap.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> and are skyliner a flaming hot death trap.



The collision feels like it was a decade ago.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Raggou said:


> I hadn’t been on Hagrids before so being able to slam rides in today was great! Did get stuck on our 2nd out of 4 rides today. we were on the switch track portion and climbed up the big hill then rolled back But the switch track didn’t properly move into place so the ride cascaded to a stop.



I little off topic I know, but compared to other thrill rides at WDW and Universal, how would you rate Hagrids?


----------



## chicagoshannon

RWinNOLA said:


> I little off topic I know, but compared to other thrill rides at WDW and Universal, how would you rate Hagrids?


It's considered a family coaster but I would but it closer to Everest for thrills.  It's got several launches like slinky dog but also scenes like 7 Dwarves.  It does go backward a bit too.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> The collision feels like it was a decade ago.



yep as right now I’d take the great ac debate over some of the current ones.


----------



## Raggou

RWinNOLA said:


> I little off topic I know, but compared to other thrill rides at WDW and Universal, how would you rate Hagrids?


Hagrids is one of the best coasters I have ever been on so many great elements loved riding in the sidecar vs on the bike. I think Universal has  more thrills than Disney and way more ‘screens‘ booo but that’s why I love Hagrids no screens just a well done coaster that’s thrilling and animatronics + Harry Potter is great.  easily the best thrill ride out of the two parks.

Disney has great ones too but for me Disney is more the memories and feelings attached of course. Can’t wait to go in July and go on RoTR. 

personal quick ranking of some rides from both at random ‘thrill rides’ (that I’ve been on)

Hagrids > flight of passage  > tower of terror > Hulk > Rockin Roller Coaster
‘’just to name a few i think both are great! Just don’t love the screens as much


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> May I bother you with questions?
> 
> Is the pool open?
> Restaurants - sit down?
> Bars/lounges?
> 
> (coffee maker in room?)
> 
> Thanks! Answer when you have time!


I feel you need one of these.. . Had it today


----------



## bernina

Marthasor said:


> It was switched from a value to one of the campsites and the dining was taken off, so the price came down by about $1000. I'm not sure what the switch to the cabins would have been.



Thank you for posting your experience. Just want to make sure I'm understanding, you are booked for a campsite which means you need to bring your own tent? Not a cabin?


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I feel you need one of these.. . Had it today
> View attachment 499331



Hit the spot!!!


----------



## Raggou

yulilin3 said:


> I feel you need one of these.. . Had it today
> View attachment 499331


ill have to grab one this weekend!


----------



## Jrb1979

Raggou said:


> Hagrids is one of the best coasters I have ever been on so many great elements loved riding in the sidecar vs on the bike. I think Universal has  more thrills than Disney and way more ‘screens‘ booo but that’s why I love Hagrids no screens just a well done coaster that’s thrilling and animatronics + Harry Potter is great.  easily the best thrill ride out of the two parks.
> 
> Disney has great ones too but for me Disney is more the memories and feelings attached of course. Can’t wait to go in July and go on RoTR.
> 
> personal quick ranking of some rides from both at random ‘thrill rides’ (that I’ve been on)
> 
> Hagrids > flight of passage  > tower of terror > Hulk > Rockin Roller Coaster
> ‘’just to name a few i think both are great! Just don’t love the screens as much


Just wait til Jurrasic Park coaster opens. It will too Hagrids for sure. Multiple launches plus inversions.


----------



## cakebaker

bernina said:


> Thank you for posting your experience. Just want to make sure I'm understanding, you are booked for a campsite which means you need to bring your own tent? Not a cabin?


 Tent, motor home or travel trailer, yes.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> COVID 19 is annoying.
> 
> I liked it better when the DIS was split by people for and against boarding groups.


In case you want to get that going, let me go on record as being PRO boarding groups and I was once “Skyliner is a flaming death trap” but I came around on that.


----------



## Marionnette

RWinNOLA said:


> Perhaps they are doing this because they know there is a huge backlog of DVC points and they would prefer that DVC members use OR RENT the points to get them used up rather than have them purchased on cash basis.


If a DVC resort villa is being offered as a cash reservation by Disney, it has already been removed from DVC member inventory and cannot be booked by members. In some cases, DVC can claw back a villa from CRO in order for a member to book it, but it is rare.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I feel you need one of these.. . Had it today
> View attachment 499331


Too much juice!  I’ll take mine double on the rocks. Slainte!


----------



## Brianstl

Has anyone who purchased dining plans received a refund yet or heard anything from Disney on a projected timeline?


----------



## Disdreamprincess

View attachment 499331
I'll have one 
Cheers & enjoy


----------



## aweehughes

Brianstl said:


> Has anyone who purchased dining plans received a refund yet or heard anything from Disney on a projected timeline?


Our plan was cancelled on Tuesday (it wasn’t in MDE) and we had our refund back on gift cards on Wednesday morning.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> Has anyone who purchased dining plans received a refund yet or heard anything from Disney on a projected timeline?


Not a refund per se, but my November trip balance remaining was adjusted last night. Though they added my dad, who won’t leave my MDE despite multiple calls, so ...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I feel you need one of these.. . Had it today
> View attachment 499331



Lucky! I thought it was exciting that one of our Bath and Body Works reopened today  Yours wins.


----------



## Brianstl

aweehughes said:


> Our plan was cancelled on Tuesday (it wasn’t in MDE) and we had our refund back on gift cards on Wednesday morning.


Was this a free dining 35% off refund or a refund for dining plans purchased separately?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Farro said:


> At this point I've decided my hill to die on is coffee-makers in the room. I want them.



I have a Kureig ready to go into the luggage if need be. There WILL be a coffee maker in my room!


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> Has anyone who purchased dining plans received a refund yet or heard anything from Disney on a projected timeline?


CM today told me "soon"...


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lucky! I thought it was exciting that one of our Bath and Body Works reopened today  Yours wins.


Come over,  the more the merrier... 6ft apart though


----------



## tlmadden73

Marthasor said:


> The e-mail that went out to late June guests last night was correct.  As of this morning, guests booked with check-ins from June 5 - June 21 can reschedule their resorts for check-in dates between July 11 - December 31, 2020.  They can only modify to DVC resorts and Ft. W.  If you call the WDW reservation line, you will hear the message announcing this.  Options right now for those guests is to modify, cancel themselves or simply wait for WDW to auto-cancel.  If you have a reservation from June 5 - June 21 and want to try to reschedule to DVC or Ft. W, I would encourage you to call WDW or reach out to your TA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my TA rescheduled a mid-June value resort stay to a mid-July Ft. W stay.


At rack rates? The discounts we had no longer apply?


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> Has anyone who purchased dining plans received a refund yet or heard anything from Disney on a projected timeline?


Yes received full refund this week


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Out of curiosity, did anyone in the currently allowed rescheduling period attempt to reschedule a military rate? I'm very curious about what will happen to those. I figured this might provide a few clues.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Raggou said:


> Hagrids is one of the best coasters I have ever been on so many great elements loved riding in the sidecar vs on the bike. I think Universal has  more thrills than Disney and way more ‘screens‘ booo but that’s why I love Hagrids no screens just a well done coaster that’s thrilling and animatronics + Harry Potter is great.  easily the best thrill ride out of the two parks.
> 
> Disney has great ones too but for me Disney is more the memories and feelings attached of course. Can’t wait to go in July and go on RoTR.
> 
> personal quick ranking of some rides from both at random ‘thrill rides’ (that I’ve been on)
> 
> Hagrids > flight of passage  > tower of terror > Hulk > Rockin Roller Coaster
> ‘’just to name a few i think both are great! Just don’t love the screens as much



thanks for the response. Based on your response. Seems we have pretty similar interests. You ranked some of my favorites and my order would be similar (aside from Hadrids which I haven’t experienced), except I would probably put R&R ahead of TOT.
We have DVC reservations and 5 day tickets just after the parks open.  If we have trouble getting WDW theme park reservations for the 5 days, we may just go to Universal for a day.


----------



## Prof_obvious

Jroceagles said:


> Yes received full refund this week


Me too


----------



## aweehughes

Brianstl said:


> Was this a free dining 35% off refund or a refund for dining plans purchased separately?


It was an undiscounted dining plan purchased as part of our package. The only discount we had was Sun&Fun on our room.


----------



## EveDallas

sullivan.kscott said:


> I tend to agree with this.  *Even if they do draw tourists (who are there for Disney, let's be honest)* for a few days bookending their trips, I see Universal as a small township where WDW is, quite literally, a city.  There are so many gears to get moving again (remember the great hydraulic fluid debate?).  At near capacity when factoring in staff, MK alone is larger than Billings, where I live.  What HAS been frustrating, however, is just the perceived lack of communication.  Maybe because so many of us have invested so much time, money, and emotional energy into our ties with Disney.  Now, it FEELS like they are the condescending parent in a time of crisis.  Just telling us to sit down, shut up, and relax while the grown ups figure it out.  And Universal gets to come off as the cool, rich parents up the street mainly because they are getting the cool toys first.



To the bolded, I know plenty of out of state people who vacation solely at Universal and haven't set foot in Disney for years. So no, tourists aren't all "there for Disney, let's be honest".


----------



## EveDallas

yulilin3 said:


> Come over,  the more the merrier... 6ft apart though



I'll stay 12 feet away if you give me the name of that drink. I must have one in July!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

EveDallas said:


> To the bolded, I know plenty of out of state people who vacation solely at Universal and haven't set foot in Disney for years. So no, tourists aren't all "there for Disney, let's be honest".


No doubt. But I’m sure it’s the majority. 
I grew up with King’s Island in my back yard, and while we were always amazed as kids at the amount of tags from all over North America, we knew it was a “locals park.”  Like, 75%+ from a 10 county radius.
Universal, due to the IP draws in more tourists, but I think many see it, at best, as a long weekend park. Nothing to be offended by, it just is what it is.

ETA: All that said, I’m REALLY looking forward to our week in RPR and checking out Sea World/Aquatica while we’re at it.


----------



## Raggou

RWinNOLA said:


> thanks for the response. Based on your response. Seems we have pretty similar interests. You ranked some of my favorites and my order would be similar (aside from Hadrids which I haven’t experienced), except I would probably put R&R ahead of TOT.
> We have DVC reservations and 5 day tickets just after the parks open.  If we have trouble getting WDW theme park reservations for the 5 days, we may just go to Universal for a day.



Yea this was just a random sample off the top of my head I really do love them all. And Universal was a nice break. A little more on focus.. as stated Universal is not a City its a much simpler system. But man this has so far been a super great and really easy visit I think they really nailed there procedures based on everything I have seen so far. 

It’s not ideal for sure but I’m glad and fortunate enough to have the escape from home for the weekend. Ill be here all weekend visiting the other 2 parks as well.

Cant wait to come back in July for Disney Hopefully.


----------



## EveDallas

sullivan.kscott said:


> No doubt. But I’m sure it’s the majority.
> I grew up with King’s Island in my back yard, and while we were always amazed as kids at the amount of tags from all over North America, we knew it was a “locals park.”  Like, 75%+ from a 10 county radius.
> Universal, due to the IP draws in more tourists, but I think many see it, at best, as a long weekend park. Nothing to be offended by, it just is what it is.



No skin off my nose what others do, but I do get annoyed when people act like the only reason anyone comes to Orlando is Disney and everything else is an afterthought. And this is coming from someone who used to do Disney at least once a year. In 2015, my son begged to try Universal. We fell in love with it and never looked back. To each their own.


----------



## Marthasor

tlmadden73 said:


> At rack rates? The discounts we had no longer apply?



There are reports that some were still able to get Sun and Fun applied to modifications and some reports that stated the 35% off offered for the loss of free dining was applied.  I do not have personal experience with those discounts being applied when modifying June dates (I wasn't booked under either of those offers).  I think it would be best, for guests who had either one of those offers, to ask if it could be applied to the modified booking.


----------



## AmberMV

So I did just speak through Chat to another CM re: the June reservation discrepancies and found out this:

"Your reservation was a ticketless package which cannot be modified at this time. If you had a package with Theme Park Tickets or if you had a room-only stay, you would be able to call for assistance."

We are AP and we had a June 10 room reservation with a dining plan (i.e. ticketless package) and those apparently are completely excluded from rebooking for whatever silly reason I can't think of.


----------



## tlmadden73

Marthasor said:


> There are reports that some were still able to get Sun and Fun applied to modifications and some reports that stated the 35% off offered for the loss of free dining was applied.  I do not have personal experience with those discounts being applied when modifying June dates (I wasn't booked under either of those offers).  I think it would be best, for guests who had either one of those offers, to ask if it could be applied to the modified booking.


Good to know, my reservation was an AP Sun & Fun discounted room (Little Mermaid room .. so it wasn't really that much of a discount and way more than I've ever paid for a value, even with discount (but, hey, I wanted those rooms for my little girl)  .... though I doubt I am going to modify my reservation if my only choices are DVC and Ft. Wilderness resorts unless I would get a similar price (which I would think is impossible unless I want to camp in a tent ).


----------



## gottalovepluto

tlmadden73 said:


> At rack rates? The discounts we had no longer apply?


Correct. (Unless you booked the free dining promo offered to guests cancelled a couple months ago in which case like one person was given the offer on a future booking but most others were denied.)


----------



## Marthasor

AmberMV said:


> So I did just speak through Chat to another CM re: the June reservation discrepancies and found out this:
> 
> "Your reservation was a ticketless package which cannot be modified at this time. If you had a package with Theme Park Tickets or if you had a room-only stay, you would be able to call for assistance."
> 
> We are AP and we had a June 10 room reservation with a dining plan (i.e. ticketless package) and those apparently are completely excluded from rebooking for whatever silly reason I can't think of.



If you are interested in modifying, I would really urge you to call in and ask to speak with someone in Guest Services (you can tell the CM you are speaking with that you are having trouble with modifying this particular package and feel Guest Services could be of assistance).  Guest Services may be able to modify your reservation to a "basic package" so they can take the dining off and modify just the room.  I have a friend who modified her AP discounted room+dining package today.  Not to be disrespectful, but the chat CMs handle general questions and do not necessarily have the most accurate information on more detailed questions.  It sounds like you've been on the phone a lot recently and I know it takes up a lot of time - just wanted to offer a suggestion in case you wanted to try again.

Edited to add:  I guess I have to believe someone in Guest Services can help you!  I'm sure many AP holders are in your exact situation.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> Good to know, my reservation was an AP Sun & Fun discounted room (Little Mermaid room .. so it wasn't really that much of a discount and way more than I've ever paid for a value, even with discount (but, hey, I wanted those rooms for my little girl)  .... though I doubt I am going to modify my reservation if my only choices are DVC and Ft. Wilderness resorts unless I would get a similar price (which I would think is impossible unless I want to camp in a tent ).


Tent in Florida in July, sounds wonderful!

I actually give a ton of credit to the tent campers at FW. I have no idea how they do it with no AC.

Now, the cabins on the other hand are amazing. Absolutely love it there. Best showerhead on property (if that’s important to you) and get a golf cart for extra fun!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

skeeter31 said:


> Tent in Florida in July, sounds wonderful!
> 
> I actually give a ton of credit to the tent campers at FW. I have no idea how they do it with no AC.
> 
> Now, the cabins on the other hand are amazing. Absolutely love it there. Best showerhead on property (if that’s important to you) and get a golf cart for extra fun!



Massive credit to them. I would not be a very magical person to be around if that was my situation in July.

My mom on the other hand would totally love the "adventure" of a tent camping WDW mother/daughter trip, but I am 100% sure that it would end in disaster . She's very outdoorsy and I am more along the lines of why isn't more of Disney Springs air conditioned.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

EveDallas said:


> No skin off my nose what others do, but I do get annoyed when people act like the only reason anyone comes to Orlando is Disney and everything else is an afterthought. And this is coming from someone who used to do Disney at least once a year. In 2015, my son begged to try Universal. We fell in love with it and never looked back. To each their own.


...welcome to the Disney forum? Stay for the unbiased perspectives!


----------



## AmberMV

Marthasor said:


> If you are interested in modifying, I would really urge you to call in and ask to speak with someone in Guest Services (you can tell the CM you are speaking with that you are having trouble with modifying this particular package and feel Guest Services could be of assistance).  Guest Services may be able to modify your reservation to a "basic package" so they can take the dining off and modify just the room.  I have a friend who modified her AP discounted room+dining package today.  Not to be disrespectful, but the chat CMs handle general questions and do not necessarily have the most accurate information on more detailed questions.  It sounds like you've been on the phone a lot recently and I know it takes up a lot of time - just wanted to offer a suggestion in case you wanted to try again.
> 
> Edited to add:  I guess I have to believe someone in Guest Services can help you!  I'm sure many AP holders are in your exact situation.


Thank you for the advice. I just wrote a respectful, but extensive, email to Guest Services on the recommendation of that Chat rep I just spoke with.  We, I'm sure like others, have been through the wringer over the past few months with March 30, May 25, June 10 reservations all being cancelled and offers extended and then revoked (free dining), and then others with our dates being able to rebook but us not being able to.  It's been something, that's for sure.


----------



## CaLuCa

I'm a reader/lurker...(mostly posted when we were trying to get the on site limited AP FP to be not be limited...was that like a hundred years ago, it seems?)
Speculations...what are my chances of getting an in park reservation with the new system with military tickets (already used 2 of the 6 days) and a SOG res?  Honestly, we've had so much canceled so far this year (spring break skiing, Med cruise, week in Paris) that it would phase us to not do this too.  That said, we don't really have any desire to hang out a SOG for two days without going to at least one park.  I am really intrigued at the idea of being "lucky enough to get in".  We were there for Dorian last year and HS was pretty awesome.  Kids and I did headliners and a four park challenge on the day they shut the parks down early for the storm.  We've experienced Disney at some pretty awesome times, so I think that has tempted me.
Back to lurking/reading...


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> So I did just speak through Chat to another CM re: the June reservation discrepancies and found out this:
> 
> "Your reservation was a ticketless package which cannot be modified at this time. If you had a package with Theme Park Tickets or if you had a room-only stay, you would be able to call for assistance."
> 
> We are AP and we had a June 10 room reservation with a dining plan (i.e. ticketless package) and those apparently are completely excluded from rebooking for whatever silly reason I can't think of.


So if you wouldn’t have had the dining plan you could have modified?


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> So if you wouldn’t have had the dining plan you could have modified?


Yup. Shame on me for giving Disney extra money lol


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Yup. Shame on me for giving Disney extra money lol


And now you can’t modify b/c you had something that no longer exists anyway


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CaLuCa said:


> I'm a reader/lurker...(mostly posted when we were trying to get the on site limited AP FP to be not be limited...was that like a hundred years ago, it seems?)
> Speculations...what are my chances of getting an in park reservation with the new system with military tickets (already used 2 of the 6 days) and a SOG res?  Honestly, we've had so much canceled so far this year (spring break skiing, Med cruise, week in Paris) that it would phase us to not do this too.  That said, we don't really have any desire to hang out a SOG for two days without going to at least one park.  I am really intrigued at the idea of being "lucky enough to get in".  We were there for Dorian last year and HS was pretty awesome.  Kids and I did headliners and a four park challenge on the day they shut the parks down early for the storm.  We've experienced Disney at some pretty awesome times, so I think that has tempted me.
> Back to lurking/reading...



Nobody has any idea. Optics would not be great if the military resort gets entirely locked out so that works in favor of shades, but we are playing in a whole new ballpark here so who knows. I have a backup reservation at shades so I also hope things work out on that side of things!


----------



## zemmer

CaLuCa said:


> I'm a reader/lurker...(mostly posted when we were trying to get the on site limited AP FP to be not be limited...was that like a hundred years ago, it seems?)
> Speculations...what are my chances of getting an in park reservation with the new system with military tickets (already used 2 of the 6 days) and a SOG res?  Honestly, we've had so much canceled so far this year (spring break skiing, Med cruise, week in Paris) that it would phase us to not do this too.  That said, we don't really have any desire to hang out a SOG for two days without going to at least one park.  I am really intrigued at the idea of being "lucky enough to get in".  We were there for Dorian last year and HS was pretty awesome.  Kids and I did headliners and a four park challenge on the day they shut the parks down early for the storm.  We've experienced Disney at some pretty awesome times, so I think that has tempted me.
> Back to lurking/reading...





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Nobody has any idea. Optics would not be great if the military resort gets entirely locked out so that works in favor of shades, but we are playing in a whole new ballpark here so who knows. I have a backup reservation at shades so I also hope things work out on that side of things!


Well, since they’re apparently not extending the Salute ticket expiration, I hope they allow us to make reservations and actually use the tickets. We bought tickets last November for our March trip which was cancelled. Tried again in April and June. Now booked for November at SoG and hopeful we can get park reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

EveDallas said:


> I'll stay 12 feet away if you give me the name of that drink. I must have one in July!


Toasted coconut pineapple


----------



## WatchandLearn33

AmberMV said:


> Yup. Shame on me for giving Disney extra money lol


Sounds like we are in the same boat. I’m checking my reservations daily and nothing has changed on them. I also have a ticketless package because I added the dining plan to my room only reservation. I hold 13 reservations at this time for a big family trip. Not one has changed in price, confirmation number, resort...other than the 91 emails received for ADR cancellations. Sure would be nice to know if we are excluded from their promotions bc of our military status/tickets esp considering our tickets are set to expire in Dec. You can’t just apply a ticket to the cost of new ones for military tickets. Also we are part of the Youth Education Program and not a word from their team. Just crickets.


----------



## lluv3971

I know this is all speculation and at this point, we don't have much information, but if you had to guess, when do you think WDW will begin to take new hotel/package reservations (for resorts that are open in the "first wave")?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

lluv3971 said:


> I know this is all speculation and at this point, we don't have much information, but if you had to guess, when do you think WDW will begin to take new hotel/package reservations (for resorts that are open in the "first wave")?



It would have to be after a resort announcement is made, and I would imagine after the park reservation system is available. So maybe late June? July 1? I don't think there is going to be a lot of time between the release of new reservations and the early days of park opening. 

All total speculation.


----------



## fla4fun

EveDallas said:


> No skin off my nose what others do, but I do get annoyed when people act like the only reason anyone comes to Orlando is Disney and everything else is an afterthought. And this is coming from someone who used to do Disney at least once a year. In 2015, my son begged to try Universal. We fell in love with it and never looked back. To each their own.


The media doesn’t help.  Universal reopened this week.  There were lots of headlines popping up in various news feeds about it.  At least 50% of them had a photo of Cinderella Castle and/or Mickey Mouse accompanying the headline.  Now, there were some that had the Universal globe, and to be honest, it shouldn’t have been all that difficult to get a photo of SOMETHING at Universal to accompany the story.  But unfortunately for Universal, even when the story is about them, the Disney image is what people see. As a Disney fan, I felt bad for Universal that the media wouldn’t let them have their moment to shine.

I personally am not a Universal fan, because I don’t do thrill rides and I don’t have an interest or attachment to their movies (not even a Potter fan).  But I have no issues saying they are a good park and good competition for Disney. 

Have there been any rumblings about how and when we will find out if our original hotel is the one we will be staying in?  If they want people to bypass the front desk as much as possible, we will need some sort of advance notice of which hotel to go to.  I have an August reservation at Pop and I have seen rumors that say Pop and AOA will be open, and I have seen rumors that no value resorts will be open.  I am hoping to be at Pop where the bus lines are organized rather than a mod or deluxe where the transportation is a free for all.


----------



## Mit88

fla4fun said:


> The media doesn’t help.  Universal reopened this week.  There were lots of headlines popping up in various news feeds about it.  At least 50% of them had a photo of Cinderella Castle and/or Mickey Mouse accompanying the headline.  Now, there were some that had the Universal globe, and to be honest, it shouldn’t have been all that difficult to get a photo of SOMETHING at Universal to accompany the story.  But unfortunately for Universal, even when the story is about them, the Disney image is what people see. As a Disney fan, I felt bad for Universal that the media wouldn’t let them have their moment to shine.



But with the fame and notoriety that Disney receives by the media, also comes the backlash. We saw it when both companies stayed open days after announcing their closures. Not one picture of Universal parks with crowds of people, but an almost hourly update of how Disney was intentionally trying to kill people by not closing immediately and allowing so many people in the parks.

And then you have the article where the market strategist said Disney wouldnt open until 2021. That man’s words were spun from an opinionated editorial to numerous media outlet’s picking up that “story” and running headlines giving a false narrative of truth.

While I’m sure Universal doesnt like being treated like the younger sibling, I’m sure they love benefitting from not having to worry about the backlash that Disney receives for essentially the same things that Universal does


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> But with the fame and notoriety that Disney receives by the media, also comes the backlash. We saw it when both companies stayed open days after announcing their closures. Not one picture of Universal parks with crowds of people, but an almost hourly update of how Disney was intentionally trying to kill people by not closing immediately and allowing so many people in the parks.
> 
> And then you have the article where the market strategist said Disney wouldnt open until 2021. That man’s words were spun from an opinionated editorial to numerous media outlet’s picking up that “story” and running headlines giving a false narrative of truth.
> 
> While I’m sure Universal doesnt like being treated like the younger sibling, I’m sure they love benefitting from not having to worry about the backlash that Disney receives for essentially the same things that Universal does


agreed, not a lot of people talking about the fact that team members right now are working at 80% of their wages cause Universal wants to recuperate the money they kept paying them during the closure. (btw most TM are fine with this since they did get paid until almost being recalled and didn't have to go into the unemployment system)


----------



## gottalovepluto

lluv3971 said:


> I know this is all speculation and at this point, we don't have much information, but if you had to guess, when do you think WDW will begin to take new hotel/package reservations (for resorts that are open in the "first wave")?


I think they’ll open up bookings when they announce dates for opening the first phase of their actual hotels which they’ve given every indication won’t be soon. So I’m thinking a few months from now. Even then I wouldn’t be surprised to see them only take reservations through January.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> agreed, not a lot of people talking about the fact that team members right now are working at 80% of their wages cause Universal wants to recuperate the money they kept paying them during the closure. (btw most TM are fine with this since they did get paid until almost being recalled and didn't have to go into the unemployment system)


IMO it was a stand-up decision that Universal made to pay it's employees most of their wages through the months of shutdown.  I haven't heard of another big theme park company doing that.  I think people aren't talking about how their TMs are getting 80% of their wages now because Universal already looks pretty good from a PR perspective by having paid people when they weren't working.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

fla4fun said:


> The media doesn’t help.  Universal reopened this week.  There were lots of headlines popping up in various news feeds about it.  At least 50% of them had a photo of Cinderella Castle and/or Mickey Mouse accompanying the headline.  Now, there were some that had the Universal globe, and to be honest, it shouldn’t have been all that difficult to get a photo of SOMETHING at Universal to accompany the story.  But unfortunately for Universal, even when the story is about them, the Disney image is what people see. As a Disney fan, I felt bad for Universal that the media wouldn’t let them have their moment to shine.
> 
> I personally am not a Universal fan, because I don’t do thrill rides and I don’t have an interest or attachment to their movies (not even a Potter fan).  But I have no issues saying they are a good park and good competition for Disney.
> 
> Have there been any rumblings about how and when we will find out if our original hotel is the one we will be staying in?  If they want people to bypass the front desk as much as possible, we will need some sort of advance notice of which hotel to go to.  I have an August reservation at Pop and I have seen rumors that say Pop and AOA will be open, and I have seen rumors that no value resorts will be open.  I am hoping to be at Pop where the bus lines are organized rather than a mod or deluxe where the transportation is a free for all.



I was able to do online check in for my August 15 AOA arrival but I put little faith into that actually meaning anything at this point. I really hope that they are open because the kids picked this hotel as their favorite.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> I was able to do online check in for my August 15 AOA arrival but I put little faith into that actually meaning anything at this point. I really hope that they are open because the kids picked this hotel as their favorite.


yeah, I was able to do online check in for my June 6th  I also have it already done for my July 1st, means nothing really


----------



## CouponGirl

I’m super curious to see what they end up doing with resort openings. I can’t imagine they will only have open dvc and fort wilderness through the end of the year, but I suppose it makes sense to only book those until they know for sure what will take place in coming months as they reopen. It keeps them from having to upgrade additional people if they can’t reopen values and mods as soon. But it really stinks for those that just got priced out from rebooking


----------



## CastAStone

This weekend feels like the eye of the hurricane with reopening news. 

It’s quiet.

But the storm’s still a-comin.


----------



## AmberMV

CastAStone said:


> This weekend feels like the eye of the hurricane with reopening news.
> 
> It’s quiet.
> 
> But the storm’s still a-comin.


I was pretty surprised that we didn't get our usual "Friday Night Bad News Dump" that we've all come to expect.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> This weekend feels like the eye of the hurricane with reopening news.
> 
> It’s quiet.
> 
> But the storm’s still a-comin.




And I am actually sitting here waiting for real storm to hit...


----------



## lluv3971

CastAStone said:


> This weekend feels like the eye of the hurricane with reopening news.
> 
> It’s quiet.
> 
> But the storm’s still a-comin.


Oh, gosh. That makes me nervous.

What do we think "the storm" will bring us?


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am actually sitting here waiting for real storm to hit...


Stay safe.  My thoughts are with the entire gulf region


----------



## Flamingeaux

lluv3971 said:


> Oh, gosh. That makes me nervous.
> 
> What do we think "the storm" will bring us?





lluv3971 said:


> Oh, gosh. That makes me nervous.
> 
> What do we think "the storm" will bring us?



The "storm" will bring some rain and some light wind.  This won't be a hurricane.  The people booked before the re-opening have a good idea what to expect.  The same offer for the people booked till June 21 (is that the right date?).  The people booked after July 11 - the first few weeks/months will be rearranged to whatever resorts they need to open.  I doubt anyone gets canceled. Then in a couple months when things loosen up they will open more resorts and increase park capacity accordingly.  just my humble opinion.

Cristobal - I have no idea what to expect.  Lot of rain and some bad wind.  still not a hurricane.  probably a little less severe than Barry was.


----------



## Louis morrell

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am actually sitting here waiting for real storm to hit...


Right there with you. We are Lafourche so right in the predicted track. Sucks.


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am actually sitting here waiting for real storm to hit...


OT but stay safe to all in the path of this current storm.  Hope it's not a severe one.


----------



## andyman8

Can any DVC members confirm that AKV - Jambo is showing no availability for the next few months? I know The Mara is expected to reopen, but if that’s the case, that doesn’t bode well for AKL’s reopening prospects.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Louis morrell said:


> Right there with you. We are Lafourche so right in the predicted track. Sucks.



Yikes! I hate that feeling. Hopefully it breaks up a little. I'm in Ascension, but thankfully I don't live in a flood zone.



AmberMV said:


> OT but stay safe to all in the path of this current storm.  Hope it's not a severe one.



Thanks! Should be mainly heavy rain. It's just so incredibly 2020 to have a storm already! lol


----------



## Flamingeaux

Louis morrell said:


> Right there with you. We are Lafourche so right in the predicted track. Sucks.


Baton Rouge here.  Just finished the yard work and I'll get some more things done after lunch.  Stay safe.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

andyman8 said:


> Can any DVC members confirm that AKV - Jambo is showing no availability for the next few months? I know The Mara is expected to reopen, but if that’s the case, that doesn’t bode well for AKL’s reopening prospects.


Yes, no availability at AKV Jambo last I checked until January.


----------



## Sandisw

CastAStone said:


> This weekend feels like the eye of the hurricane with reopening news.
> 
> It’s quiet.
> 
> But the storm’s still a-comin.



My sources say soon..


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Can any DVC members confirm that AKV - Jambo is showing no availability for the next few months? I know The Mara is expected to reopen, but if that’s the case, that doesn’t bode well for AKL’s reopening prospects.



Yes


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..



Like within a week or so soon, or buckle up soon 

The people need to know! I miss the wild discussion that comes when we get real news.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..


Soon is a relative term. We need more.  Like am I safe to run pour a glass of wine, or should I just grab the bottle and get back to the computer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Flamingeaux said:


> Baton Rouge here.  Just finished the yard work and I'll get some more things done after lunch.  Stay safe.



Hey there from Prairieville!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..





cakebaker said:


> Soon is a relative term. We need more.  Like am I safe to run pour a glass of wine, or should I just grab the bottle and get back to the computer.



We've used this terminology before so you are safe to answer this way on this thread...

...do we have time to get snacks?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..




"Soon" means nothing on this thread.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I'm a simple man with simple plans.  I have a 9/27 - 10/2 trip at Sports with the 35% room discount. I have an AP but I had to get a 4 day ticket because of the original recovery FD offer.  DS has a 4 day ticket too.  It would be great if I could have them to take my 4 day tix off but I'm not holding my breath.  I can use it later.  My biggest concern is what the park experience will be like and the weather.   It would be great to get a resort upgrade and the way Disney is plodding along there is a chance we get one, again I am not holding my breath.  

I also have a 11/29 - 12/4 trip planned.  Because of the closure my to-be extended AP will cover this trip.  This one is at Music.  I think by then they will have some Values open so I doubt we get moved to a mod or deluxe.  It would be nice to get a POP or AoA  upgrade.

It would be nice if they released some news regarding resort openings and current bookings and what to expect so I can get back to worrying about the park experience and the weather.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..



Are you saying that there is like more BAD storm coming??


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Soon is a relative term. We need more.  Like am I safe to run pour a glass of wine, or should I just grab the bottle and get back to the computer.



Technically Disney opens back up “soon” as its opening sooner in a timeframe than when it initially closed. So soon could mean June 20th


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> agreed, not a lot of people talking about the fact that team members right now are working at 80% of their wages cause Universal wants to recuperate the money they kept paying them during the closure. (btw most TM are fine with this since they did get paid until almost being recalled and didn't have to go into the unemployment system)


Do we know how long they will only receive 80%?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm thinking as soon as they announce which hotel the NBA will be at (so next week) they'll have to say something AT LEAST about where those people will be.


----------



## DebbieB

SaintsManiac said:


> "Soon" means nothing on this thread.



Reminded me of when I was a kid and I asked my mom when.  She would say “shortly”.


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggr88 said:


> Do we know how long they will only receive 80%?


they don't know


----------



## brockash

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Like within a week or so soon, or buckle up soon
> 
> The people need to know! I miss the wild discussion that comes when we get real news.


Like soon..."until further notice," soon.  Same speed they've moved at since it all started lol.


----------



## Sandisw

Janet McDonald said:


> Are you saying that there is like more BAD storm coming??



No specifics yet..just that new info was to go out yesterday...was delayed...only that is might bring a lot more in focus.

Pretty confident early next week...once I have something, I’ll figure a way to share what I can without making the same mistake I did last time!


----------



## Luvears

So curious- 
2 things-
#1 For those that had ressies now- 6/21- I’m a bit confused as it has been suggested that these guests can modify at this time- not sure if this is legit or not. Has anyone modified? How soon are you able to modify your stay for?
#2 For those that have a reservation for a pkg -cash stay (not DVC member) booked in a DVC room between 6/22-7/10- Fair game to stay w no parks open? If reservation not cancelled- has your room rate been adjusted to reflect room only (taking out park tix and free dining). I understand that ppl that had free dining should expect 35% off- but how do you know what your new room rate is? *DTA line for travel consultants not helpful either.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Soon is a relative term. We need more.  Like am I safe to run pour a glass of wine, or should I just grab the bottle and get back to the computer.



Hahahaha....im just not good at this rumor stuff? Thought that was innocent enough...

Not expecting this weekend any longer.


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> No specifics yet..just that new info was to go out yesterday...was delayed...only that is might bring a lot more in focus.
> 
> Pretty confident early next week...once I have something, I’ll figure a way to share what I can without making the same mistake I did last time!


I also hesitate in sharing info. I was once told that because I'm a Mod whatever I say is taken as fact which I make it very clear, when it's a rumor I say rumor, and it's always a rumor until Disney announces it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> No specifics yet..just that new info was to go out yesterday...was delayed...only that is might bring a lot more in focus.
> 
> Pretty confident early next week...once I have something, I’ll figure a way to share what I can without making the same mistake I did last time!



No mistake made. Wild speculation based off of literally anything we can get is part of what we do here.

We appreciate whatever you are willing and able to share! (or I do anyway!)


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> I also hesitate in sharing info. I was once told that because I'm a Mod whatever I say is taken as fact which I make it very clear, when it's a rumor I say rumor, and it's always a rumor until Disney announces it.



Good advice! No...great advice!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> "Soon" means nothing on this thread.


Got that right


----------



## rteetz

Sandisw said:


> Hahahaha....im just not good at this rumor stuff? Thought that was innocent enough...
> 
> Not expecting this weekend any longer.


Patience padawan


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> I also hesitate in sharing info. I was once told that because I'm a Mod whatever I say is taken as fact which I make it very clear, when it's a rumor I say rumor, and it's always a rumor until Disney announces it.


I don't agree.  You apply logic to rumors and speculation.  Things you label as rumor should be given a lot more credibility then other sources.

I listened to your rumors, speculation news (whatever you called it) and got to the AP preview of MF and got BPs multiple days when RotR first opened.

Issue today  Disney seems to have multiple ideas on re-opening.  I'm sure they're looking at how Disney Springs and how Universal are doing.  A "rumor" sometimes doesn't come to fruition because the rumor was nothing more then speculation.  Other times the rumor doesn't come to fruition because Disney changed its mind.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> And I am actually sitting here waiting for real storm to hit...


Me too .  Getting squalls now.


----------



## LSUmiss

Louis morrell said:


> Right there with you. We are Lafourche so right in the predicted track. Sucks.


Stay safe! I feel like come on, really?!


----------



## AmberMV

Luvears said:


> So curious-
> 2 things-
> #1 For those that had ressies now- 6/21- I’m a bit confused as it has been suggested that these guests can modify at this time- not sure if this is legit or not. Has anyone modified? How soon are you able to modify your stay for?
> #2 For those that have a reservation for a pkg -cash stay (not DVC member) booked in a DVC room between 6/22-7/10- Fair game to stay w no parks open? If reservation not cancelled- has your room rate been adjusted to reflect room only (taking out park tix and free dining). I understand that ppl that had free dining should expect 35% off- but how do you know what your new room rate is? *DTA line for travel consultants not helpful either.


I fit into both your question criteria.
#1 Had June 10 Beach.  Apparently if you had a room reservation with tickets you can reschedule.  You can also reschedule if you had a room-only reservation.  You can reschedule to July 11-Dec 31, 2020.  BUT, if you had a room reservation with dining plan and no tickets (due to having AP, etc) you get squat and no reschedule (my situation).
#2  Cash stay at Riviera July 4 with dining plan.  No adjustment on MDE to reflect new price, no emails either.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> I also hesitate in sharing info. I was once told that because I'm a Mod whatever I say is taken as fact which I make it very clear, when it's a rumor I say rumor, and it's always a rumor until Disney announces it.


Don't let one person deter you. Those of us who have been around any time at all know you always warn people when it's opinion or rumor. Your help these last couple of months have been invaluable.

But much as I trust what you say, I still wait for Disney confirmation. I don't think anyone should make final decisions based on anything but official confirmations and I have no doubt you agree with that. It just helps to get a heads up because Disney is for freaking awful about communicating anything!


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> Hahahaha....im just not good at this rumor stuff? Thought that was innocent enough...
> 
> Not expecting this weekend any longer.



You're plenty good enough.  I was joking...well sort of, I did get wine.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> You're plenty good enough.  I was joking...well sort of, I did get wine.



We have that in common! It was the laugh I needed today for sure!,,


----------



## princesscinderella

It’s like the kids saying are we there yet the whole drive to Disney


----------



## PixarBall

The last 3 days Florida corona cases 4000. NY 3000. It’s time for NY to block Floridians from coming into the state.  Florida has had their most cases daily since this started. Not surprising but add this with protests I feel like we are gonna see a huge spike soon.


----------



## cakebaker

PixarBall said:


> The last 3 days Florida corona cases 4000. NY 3000. It’s time for NY to block Floridians from coming into the state.  Florida has had their most cases daily since this started. Not surprising but add this with protests I feel like we are gonna see a huge spike soon.



We had plans to travel to Missouri, but their cases have had a huge jump. Our second option was Arkansas....guess what. Not chancing it at all.  Nothing to do with Fl except to say maybe they ought to re-think the states they're putting on restrictions.


----------



## Avery&Todd

Sandisw said:


> My sources say soon..


I'm holding out for Wednesday - I have nothing going on Wednesday and I figure WHY NOT - Disney bring on the next set of news!


----------



## chicagoshannon

PixarBall said:


> The last 3 days Florida corona cases 4000. NY 3000. It’s time for NY to block Floridians from coming into the state.  Florida has had their most cases daily since this started. Not surprising but add this with protests I feel like we are gonna see a huge spike soon.


more testing = more cases.  THeir percentage is about the same/slightly lower.  No issue with FL at this time.


----------



## rteetz

We might get something soon.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> We might get something soon.


What kind of "something", throw us a bone!


----------



## LSUmiss

PixarBall said:


> The last 3 days Florida corona cases 4000. NY 3000. It’s time for NY to block Floridians from coming into the state.  Florida has had their most cases daily since this started. Not surprising but add this with protests I feel like we are gonna see a huge spike soon.


We are finally off their list now.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> What kind of "something", throw us a bone!


That’s all I have to share


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> We might get something soon.



Soon... cmon man


----------



## LSUmiss

What type of news are we expecting to get?


----------



## Rosanne

rteetz said:


> That’s all I have to share


Okay... but is your kind of "soon" like a football minute "soon" or wasp coming at my face "soon"?


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> What type of news are we expecting to get?


He will say "Something related to Disney"


----------



## Marionnette

rteetz said:


> We might get something soon.


Do I have time to run to take a shower or should I take my iPad in with me?


----------



## disneyfan150

This thread has moved along so fast. Any time I am about to reply, I have to catch up on pages of posts to be sure I am not repeating something. So I usually just tell my cat what is on my mind.  But I would like to say a couple things.

1.  ❤*Thank you* to all here that are willing to share any information/rumor/tidbit. I am a thinker and appreciate time to wrap my head around what may or may not come to pass. ❤

2.  This is a rumor thread in a very different time. Even when we have actually heard from Disney, things have changed. Since this craziness started, I really can't think of any part of life has not been changed or modified over and over again. I am a teacher and my stomach would just be in knots when I had to contact my sweet parents with yet ANOTHER change.  I know it is hard to process things that were once unimaginable. But we have to expect the unexpected and just remember this is a rumor thread.

3.  Thank you rteetz for being patient with this thread.  I appreciate having a place to go to see what people share and what people are thinking.

4.  Good luck to my fellow Disney fans.  I hope your future trips are magical, even if they are different than we are used to experiencing. 

5.  Good luck to my fellow gulf coast residents! May you make it through the storm safely,


----------



## RWinNOLA

SaintsManiac said:


> Soon... cmon man



The dreaded “S” word!


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> What type of news are we expecting to get?


*checks calendar*
*still 2020*

Bad news


----------



## MMSM

LSUmiss said:


> We are finally off their list now.


NY is off the list?


----------



## MMSM

MMSM said:


> NY is off the list?
> [/QUO
> Just Louisiana or all states?


----------



## rteetz

Insert whistle emoji...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269349048013684737


----------



## abnihon

I have UT tickets but I don’t think we’re going in July.  I know they’re extended until September 2021 but we may not take a big family trip until December 2021.
Should I ask UT to refund?  They’ll probably keep 5%.
Or ask Disney to extend or refund?


----------



## rteetz

Soon is sometime today  (unless of course they backtrack for some reason)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Insert whistle emoji...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269349048013684737



Can you clarify the date we are referring to here? We have a lot of dates for a lot of things right now


----------



## Nightmarefandom

abnihon said:


> I have UT tickets but I don’t think we’re going in July.  I know they’re extended until September 2021 but we may not take a big family trip until December 2021.
> Should I ask UT to refund?  They’ll probably keep 5%.
> Or ask Disney to extend or refund?



I might be interested in purchasing them from you if you want.


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Can you clarify the date we are referring to here? We have a lot of dates for a lot of things right now


June 6th


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269315508781932544


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> June 6th
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269315508781932544


Thanks! Missed that. I'm bad at Twitter.


----------



## cakebaker

And this is why I’m not a detective. I would’ve never picked up on the June 6 clue. I feel like I’ve been waiting for shoes to drop for forever.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Maybe doing away with date based tickets...


----------



## abnihon

Nightmarefandom said:


> I might be interested in purchasing them from you if you want.


They’re already linked


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spaceguy55 said:


> Maybe doing away with date based tickets...



I hope so. It was a stupid thing to start up in the first place. I feel like I am sitting on gold with my old 2016 unused tickets.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

abnihon said:


> They’re already linked


Gotcha no way to transfer them right?


----------



## abnihon

Nightmarefandom said:


> Gotcha no way to transfer them right?



Not sure but I don’t think so


----------



## LSUmiss

MMSM said:


> NY is off the list?


No Louisiana.


----------



## yulilin3

It's my son's birthday. Is that it? Lol


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

yulilin3 said:


> It's my son's birthday. Is that it? Lol


Happy giving birth anniversary day.


----------



## BorderTenny

Wait. 6/6? I'm expecting the news to come at 6pm.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

So June 6...gotta be something to do with tickets.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

WonderlandisReality said:


> So June 6...gotta be something to do with tickets.


Maybe that they are putting their prices up?


----------



## Jessj0012

yulilin3 said:


> It's my son's birthday. Is that it? Lol


It's my birthday too! Happy bday to your son


----------



## Marthasor

CouponGirl said:


> I’m super curious to see what they end up doing with resort openings. I can’t imagine they will only have open dvc and fort wilderness through the end of the year, but I suppose it makes sense to only book those until they know for sure what will take place in coming months as they reopen. It keeps them from having to upgrade additional people if they can’t reopen values and mods as soon. But it really stinks for those that just got priced out from rebooking



Something to consider - if you have dates that qualify for modification right now (June 5 - June 21) and there are other dates you would be interested in going, there may be no harm in simply modifying to something that is available now (DVC or Ft. W) and then waiting to see if they open other resorts for your dates so you can modify again to something more within in your budget.  If you are willing to keep that $200 on Disney's books a while longer, there may be a chance.  



SaintsManiac said:


> "Soon" means nothing on this thread.



Pages through Disney dictionary:

"Late fall 2020" - the date that SWGE will open
"Winter 2020" (oops, scratch that) "Winter" - the date Space 220 will open
"Soon"  - ??????


----------



## rteetz

We should finally get some clarity on things.


----------



## mshanson3121

BorderTenny said:


> Wait. 6/6? I'm expecting the news to come at 6pm.



We're expecting news? Real news???


----------



## cakebaker

mshanson3121 said:


> We're expecting news? Real news???


Soon.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> We should finally get some clarity on things.


If we can even move from clear as mud to clear as a dirty puddle I think I will be a very happy lady!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I have finally realized why my kids get so impatient when I tell them they can do/have something soon. Oops.


----------



## DuchessandBerlioz

yulilin3 said:


> It's my son's birthday. Is that it? Lol


Happy Birthday to your son! My son turned 21 today!


----------



## rteetz

Expect this entire coming week to have news.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> Expect this entire coming week to have news.


You are killing us...LOL


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Expect this entire coming week to have news.



seems fair since we are coming to 30 days before park opening,


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> You are killing us...LOL


Just preparing everyone.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> Expect this entire coming week to have news.



I'm assuming reservation news today then?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> seems fair since we are coming to 30 days before park opening,



Hmm. Maybe it’s announcing park reservations opening up 30 days before July 11th?


----------



## DMLAINI

rteetz said:


> Just preparing everyone.


Is it good news?


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel 1715 said:


> You are killing us...LOL


This is Ryan's revenge from all the off topic posts


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


> Just preparing everyone.



Hmmmm.....that doesn’t sound too promising, lol.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Break out the wine and snacky snacks now guys, sounds like we are in it for the long haul tonight


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> I'm assuming reservation news today then?


Not huge news today. Clarity/confirmations.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> Not huge news today. Clarity/confirmations.


Ok, do we know when to expect the announcement today??


----------



## mshanson3121

DMLAINI said:


> Is it good news?



I imagine the idea of good, not unlike beauty, is in the individual eye of the beholder (or reader)


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> Ok, do we know when to expect the announcement today??


Anytime. Whenever they decide to announce.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> Just preparing everyone.



https://tenor.com/ytA2.gif


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hmm. Maybe it’s announcing park reservations opening up 30 days before July 11th?



That’s what I am thinking. Not sure why someone thought it was funny.


----------



## junderwood99

rteetz said:


> Anytime. Whenever they decide to announce.


Looking at past announcements ..... usually about 9 pm EST ..... us TA's love it  LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> That’s what I am thinking. Not sure why someone thought it was funny.



Maybe a thumb with a mind of its own lol.


----------



## Ariel 1715

junderwood99 said:


> Looking at past announcements ..... usually about 9 pm EST ..... us TA's love it  LOL


Yes, so you cant call them until the morning...LOL


----------



## catfan98




----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe a thumb with a mind of its own lol.



I need to consider that has to be it half the time!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Sorry if it's been discussed, sometimes these threads grow like weeds.
Is it possible the reason all our tickets were extended is because we have to buy new day tickets for each park? Again, if discussed already ignore me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed, sometimes these threads grow like weeds.
> Is it possible the reason all our tickets were extended is because we have to buy new day tickets for each park? Again, if discussed already ignore me.



Oh my gosh, I do not have enough snacks in the house for that kind of announcement


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Expect this entire coming week to have news.


With this past week being a quiet week one I figured it would all come together next week. Thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## Aibrean3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Break out the wine and snacky snacks now guys, sounds like we are in it for the long haul tonight


Guess it is a good thing I stopped Costco and got some rum. No wine in the house, but at least I have alcohol of some kind. Feel like we need it for these announcements.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Y'all are relentless, LOL!


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, that is one way to boost the coffers. The flex tickets we are holding weren’t extended so that wouldn’t be fantastic for us, personally. 



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed, sometimes these threads grow like weeds.
> Is it possible the reason all our tickets were extended is because we have to buy new day tickets for each park? Again, if discussed already ignore me.


----------



## Bjn10

Nervously refreshes


----------



## Marionnette

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Sorry if it's been discussed, sometimes these threads grow like weeds.
> Is it possible the reason all our tickets were extended is because we have to buy new day tickets for each park? Again, if discussed already ignore me.


Well. That would be contrary to the email so many of us received that stated "However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests."

But, hey! Things change. Disney can do what they want! Just because they said it in an email last week, that doesn't make it true going forward.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just random thoughts. I am trying to think of anything/everything so Disney doesn't catch me off guard anymore.
I've been hanging in here since my March cancellation. Watched 2 possible June trips vanish, and can't change my flights for free anymore. 
Want to be prepared for anything thrown at me.


----------



## Sandisw

abnihon said:


> I have UT tickets but I don’t think we’re going in July.  I know they’re extended until September 2021 but we may not take a big family trip until December 2021.
> Should I ask UT to refund?  They’ll probably keep 5%.
> Or ask Disney to extend or refund?



You must got through UT.  Not sure if you have hard tickets or e tickets. They were allowing 95% refund for e tickets as of last week..normally not policy.   That was before announcement.


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> Soon is sometime today  (unless of course they backtrack for some reason)



Wow...your soon beats my soon...I wonder if the stuff behind the soon is the same? Lol


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> Wonder what’s so special about June 6th when you aren’t selling tickets anymore?


Seems y’all missed this one lol.


----------



## thomp7t

I received an email from Disney Travel today regarding my Bounce Back reservation, with free dining, for Dec. 13-19 at Pop. It said they looked forward to seeing us in December, removed the free dining, reduced the room rate by 35%, and surprisingly left the park hoppers. It still shows Pop as the resort. Who knows what will really happen. I didn’t expect anything from them for months.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> Seems y’all missed this one lol.



Not all of us lol. Go away, date based tickets.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269378691609571329


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269378692867899392


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269379097513414656


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269379338568425473


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269378692867899392


Is the new info? I feel like we already knew this stuff?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Is the new info? I feel like we already knew this stuff?


Keep watching


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269379634468139009


----------



## SaintsManiac

Seems like confirmation of what we knew already.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380105710850048


----------



## Sandisw

LSUmiss said:


> Is the new info? I feel like we already knew this stuff?



One thing is new....a hotel reservation does not guarantee you are getting in the park.


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> One thing is new....a hotel reservation does not guarantee you are getting in the park.


And also confirmed SAB will not be open initially, despite many debates about it recently.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sandisw said:


> One thing is new....a hotel reservation does not guarantee you are getting in the park.



I never thought it would.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269379338568425473


Any info on the monorail?


----------



## Sandisw

SaintsManiac said:


> I never thought it would.



That’s part of what I had last week, but now it’s offic all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

As I assumed dining won’t definitely get you in, either. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380763209928712


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380480442474497


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380763209928712


----------



## Ariel 1715

So nothing about the park reservation system and making reservations yet, correct??


----------



## disneyfan150

Any guesses as to how long the "initial reopening" might be? I am thinking about SAB in particular.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Now they need to tell us what the "initial opening time" is.  Like will it be open by my September trip?  Disney is really messing up with this!


----------



## junderwood99

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380105710850048


Is there a time line of this "reopening phase" in which SAB will be closed?


----------



## jcf8037

Do they define “initial opening?” Is that referring to 6/22-7/11? Or further?


----------



## rteetz

jcf8037 said:


> Do they define “initial opening?” Is that referring to 6/22-7/11? Or further?


Likely until further notice.


----------



## rteetz

Like I said, clarity and confirmation. Nothing big.


----------



## unbanshee

No actual url? Just screenshots handed over to someone before the site is updated?

Where can I read this on the Disney site?


----------



## Princess Merida

Will all other feature pools open?


----------



## Spridell

Out of all the things mentioned just now, the one thing i find interesting is NO MARINA RENTALS.

The little speed boats and pontoon boat rentals are probably the most SOCIAL DISTANCING activities you can do on property.

I am guessing staffing issues is why they will not be offered right away.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm pleasantly surprised. That was informative and I don't feel like we took any major blows. 

...i think that means the rest of this week is going to be a wild ride


----------



## jcf8037

SaintsManiac said:


> I never thought it would.


I wonder if this is legal language to mean you can’t just walk up and get in without a reservation, and NOT that you might be locked out of getting a reservation when they open. I’m thinking they will account for all on property hotel capacity in the parks daily.


----------



## jsbowl16

Is the latest rumor still that dining reservations can be made at 60 days and theme park admission reservations at 30?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Like I said, clarity and confirmation. Nothing big.


At least an answer on SAB for BCV folks. Not the one people wanted sure but confirmation so early folks know for sure it won’t be open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jsbowl16 said:


> Is the latest rumor still that dining reservations can be made at 60 days and theme park admission reservations at 30?


no.  In park dining won't be able to be made until after theme park reservation.  Other dining can be made at 60 days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jsbowl16 said:


> Is the latest rumor still that dining reservations can be made at 60 days and theme park admission reservations at 30?


Not rumor. Confirmed by Disney.


----------



## Sandisw

jcf8037 said:


> I wonder if this is legal language to mean you can’t just walk up and get in without a reservation, and NOT that you might be locked out of getting a reservation when they open. I’m thinking they will account for all on property hotel capacity in the parks daily.



It specifically says a hotel reservation does not guarantee it.  My sources last week said that if someone doesn’t get park days to match tickets, some level of refund will be provided,

So, IMO, I would not assume you will have an easy time, especially if July and August are your travel dates...which are mine, but I am DVc so we will go regardless of how many days we get.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

I’m still curious whether “Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew” is being offered.... I didn’t see it specified, only in-room babysitting. I’ll be shocked if it is offered, but they didn’t specify.

Would be a bummer to not have airline check in, but we will survive.


----------



## abnihon

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m still curious whether “Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew” is being offered.... I didn’t see it specified, only in-room babysitting. I’ll be shocked if it is offered, but they didn’t specify.
> 
> Would be a bummer to not have airline check in, but we will survive.


Mine was canceled and refunded


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

gottalovepluto said:


> At least an answer on SAB for BCV folks. Not the one people wanted sure but confirmation so early folks know for sure it won’t be open.


I’d be sooooo angry if I booked Beach Club. Biggest selling point, especially if no parks are open.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

abnihon said:


> Mine was canceled and refunded


Mine was too..... twice. But unsure if it’ll reopen when ADRs reopen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> no.  In park dining won't be able to be made until after theme park reservation.  Other dining can be made at 60 days.


Well.... if they have to state a dining reservation won’t be enough to get you in the park are we sure they’re gonna have the tech problems of requiring a park reservation reservation to allow a dining reservation figured out? Cause I’m thinking they couldn’t get that part to work...

interesting it is required you have a reservation for TS if you are a “day guest” & “highly recommended” if you are an “overnight guest”


----------



## SoShiny

Really sad about the club level thing. It is understandable, but still sad.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> It specifically says a hotel reservation does not guarantee it.  My sources last week said that if someone doesn’t get park days to match tickets, some level of refund will be provided,
> 
> So, IMO, I would not assume you will have an easy time, especially if July and August are your travel dates...which are mine, but I am DVc so we will go regardless of how many days we get.


If they are over booked in the hotels they need to stop letting people reschedule for July!  If they're letting people reschedule their trips they better have room for them.  Also I hope they are telling people that are switching to BCV for their trip that they pool won't be open!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269385720927531009


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Would be a bummer to not have airline check in, but we will survive.


No airline check in, fun runs, or package delivery suck for us.
It'd be really nice to know what "initial opening" means - what's the timeline for these policies? (We have adult-only trips CBR 7/30-8/3, CSR Gran Destino Tower 11/5-11/9, Contemporary 1/6-1/11 and incl kids Cabins 11/21-11/28.) CL is also pretty important if we bring grandparents, and we've got to decide if we're doing WDW (if CL were to be avail) over spring break or just go to HI.


----------



## Princess Merida

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’d be sooooo angry if I booked Beach Club. Biggest selling point, especially if no parks are open.


I just changed over to BWV boardwalk view hopefully Luna park is open


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269385720927531009



So 3 big questions that I hope we get answered soon:

1. Which resorts are open
2. What are they doing with people at closed resorts 
3. When can we make theme park reservations


----------



## skeeter31

It seems like everything is being done from a staffing prospective, not necessarily a safety prospective. With Disney needing to use FT and PT staff in areas usually manned by CP and international staff, a lot of amenities are being cut. I’m thinking the main reason a lot of feature pools aren’t opening is staffing the lifeguard positions, leisure pools don’t have lifeguards present. Marina rentals are usually staffed by CP, so those are shut. Basically everything extra is being cut so that the essentials will be staffed adequately. Makes sense for now, and it wouldn’t surprise me if this lasts through at lease the end of 2020, when CP are brought back into the fold.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

And what about mini golf? I’m guessing it is like water parks and not cost-effective to open, especially since they won’t have bus transportation to anywhere but Disney springs and the parks when reopening.

I’m telling you, SeaWorld and Universal will be getting quite a bit of money from us on our DVC stay in early July.  And I’ve booked a 7 night trip at Portofino Bay for Thanksgiving week 2021 with all my airline credits.


----------



## RWinNOLA

I wonder if this is it for the news today.  After reading everything, I feel like the only thing that wasn’t already expected/assumed is that SAB will not be open. 

Real news would be:
- when will the park reservation system open
- how will the prioritize the park reservation system
- what is the plan for people with non-DVC/FW reservations?   Will they be moved?
- what will theme park capacity be initially?  Will it be high enough to accommodate those with DVC/FW reservations AND tickets?
- will Skyliner be open when the parks are open?
- will all lines be standby?   Will there be some type of VQ system for high demand rises?
- will SWGE be open initially?


----------



## vinotinto

Link to the news:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> One thing is new....a hotel reservation does not guarantee you are getting in the park.


Does that mean the other DVC resort feature pools will be opened? What about splash pads?


----------



## vinotinto

When are they going to tell us if any non-DVC/FW resorts are reopening July 11th?


----------



## gatechfan99

Sandisw said:


> It specifically says a hotel reservation does not guarantee it.  My sources last week said that if someone doesn’t get park days to match tickets, some level of refund will be provided,
> 
> So, IMO, I would not assume you will have an easy time, especially if July and August are your travel dates...which are mine, but I am DVc so we will go regardless of how many days we get.


I would interpret it to mean, yes, there's some priority, but if you either don't use your priority window or make a late reservation in a resort, don't think you'll be able to march up to the gates and there will be a special guaranteed entrance for resort guests.


----------



## HairyChest

The question is can I resort hop without a dining reservation?


----------



## Spaceguy55

*“A Disney Resort hotel reservation does not guarantee theme park access."*

On the bright side..so far , not saying you won't have a chance to get in a park..


----------



## Sandisw

LSUmiss said:


> Does that mean the other DVC resort feature pools will be opened? What about splash pads?



It now mentions feature pools...but honestly, I don’t think that means at the start...but when the WDW resort section opens.  I think we will have to wait until June 22nd to know for sure

ETA,  It looks like they may be...doesn’t mention splash pads


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Does that mean the other DVC resort feature pools will be opened? What about splash pads?




I wonder if SAB was mentioned specifically because the others will be open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> Does that mean the other DVC resort feature pools will be opened? What about splash pads?


It says they WILL be open.  Says Yacht and Beach club guests can enjoy the BCV leisure pool.  So can't even go over to Boardwalk to swim there.

I'm actually furious about this (even though we did have a little warning)  They can find staffing to open all the other feature pools but NOT the one that people explicitly stay at the Beach Club for?!

I need to know what chance it has of opening by September to know if we should try to switch.


----------



## bks9581

This specifically says the following will be available when the resort opens. Pools is listed there for Boardwalk and others.


----------



## Sandisw

gatechfan99 said:


> I would interpret it to mean, yes, there's some priority, but if you either don't use your priority window or make a late reservation in a resort, don't think you'll be able to march up to the gates and there will be a special guaranteed entrance for resort guests.



Honestly, I am going to take it for what it says and not count on it until I have them.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269380480442474497


Wonder if this means this will be the only restaurant doing this?


----------



## Brianstl

Sandisw said:


> One thing is new....a hotel reservation does not guarantee you are getting in the park.


Didn’t most already think this was going to be the case if you didn’t already have tickets linked with the reservation before the announced the reopening.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Wonder if this means this will be the only restaurant doing this?


Right now sounds like yes.


----------



## Arguetafamily

bks9581 said:


> This specifically says the following will be available when the resort opens. Pools is listed there for Boardwalk and others.
> 
> View attachment 499503



At least one bar will be open


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did we notice this? Thread is moving fast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269390007162281984


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> Wonder if this means this will be the only restaurant doing this?



If it is, count this one as IMPOSSIBLE to get...like a winning lottery ticket


----------



## pixieprincess925

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if SAB was mentioned specifically because the others will be open.


Of all the feature pools, SAB requires the greatest number of lifeguards, so this isn't surprising.

The things I liked was that leisure pools will be open 24 hours again - yay!


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> It specifically says a hotel reservation does not guarantee it.  My sources last week said that if someone doesn’t get park days to match tickets, some level of refund will be provided,
> 
> So, IMO, I would not assume you will have an easy time, especially if July and August are your travel dates...which are mine, but I am DVc so we will go regardless of how many days we get.


I hope they open these park reservations well in advance of opening so ppl can know if they want to cancel hotel days.


----------



## JPM4

Also interesting they say guests “may” be subject to additional screenings. Says nothing about temperature checks that I could see?


----------



## MickeyEars

I hope they open them well in advance to see if they work!!


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So 3 big questions that I hope we get answered soon:
> 
> 1. Which resorts are open
> 2. What are they doing with people at closed resorts
> 3. When can we make theme park reservations


That info will come out "soon"


----------



## chicagoshannon

Well, I guess we're stuck at Beach Club now either way.  Nothing for us to move to.  UGH I'm so annoyed!  Hopefully the pool will be open by September.

We also have a Jambo house room for December.  I wonder what will happen with that if they don't open.  No other studio to move us to then either.


----------



## Brianstl

Arguetafamily said:


> At least one bar will be open


You can get drinks at the Pizza Window, too.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> That info will come out "soon"



I'm excited for this week. Whatever comes of it, at least it seems like we will be getting some real answers "soon".

The question remains if we will like said answers


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269392059644985344


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> That info will come out "soon"


I expect more on that than week


----------



## Bjn10

This just added in extra level of confusing? Like I still want to know what is happening to my CS reservation in August. Is this just for before the parks open


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> I expect more on that than week



Like... longer than a week away?

Booooooooo

Edit: oh wait or "this" week


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269392917724049410


----------



## SaintsManiac

.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269392917724049410


Jinx


----------



## WhitneyMB

I followed the link to the website and really appreciate seeing exactly which restaurant and stores are open at each resort. Is it limited? Yes. Would I like to know how long this initial phase will last? Of course, but I’m not sure Disney knows yet.

I appreciate the specific information nonetheless!


----------



## Brian3981

Never have posted here before but I am thinking all of this information applies only to reservations between June 22-July11 and anything beyond July 11 is still to be communicated at a later date.


----------



## rteetz

Brian3981 said:


> Never have posted here before but I am thinking all of this information applies only to reservations between June 22-July11 and anything beyond July 11 is still to be communicated at a later date.


I think some of this will apply for a while.


----------



## Brianstl

When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.


----------



## Brianstl

Brian3981 said:


> Never have posted here before but I am thinking all of this information applies only to reservations between June 22-July11 and anything beyond July 11 is still to be communicated at a later date.


This


----------



## Brian3981

rteetz said:


> I think some of this will apply for a while.


Agreed, just thinking that much of the information was communicated out so that people staying between those "non-park" dates can make decisions about what they want to do.  I think much of it will still apply beyond July 11 but I also believe that there is way more information to come!


----------



## jsbowl16

WhitneyMB said:


> I followed the link to the website and really appreciate seeing exactly which restaurant and stores are open at each resort. Is it limited? Yes. Would I like to know how long this initial phase will last? Of course, but I’m not sure Disney knows yet.
> 
> I appreciate the specific information nonetheless!


There are a lot of signatures and popular restaurants closed. No Flying Fish, California Grill, Boma, Jiko or Ohana.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I just want to make a reservation again. I didn’t have any plans but now I def want to go again


----------



## Marthasor

Heads up to anyone booked between June 22 - July 4.  If you have a reservation during that timeframe, you should decide what you would like to do with your reservation and contact WDW (or your TA).  My TA just sent this to me (I'm sorry it's so long - I just copied and pasted what she shared with me):

As part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World*® Resort, select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Guests on June 22, 2020 – ahead of our Theme Parks.

Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking between *June 22, 2020, and July 4, 2020*, if we have their contact information. We are asking them to contact their Travel Professional, but since we cannot reach all of your Guests, we request that you contact your Guests regarding their reservation adjustments and all of the information in the example Guest email below. We need them to confirm, modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages *by June 12* for the travel period above.

Please see below for an example of the email your Clients will be receiving, including links to “Know Before You Go” information. For more information on sharing “Know Before You Go” details with your client, see the Disney Travel News post here.

Also, please note that we have updated our policy regarding change and cancellation fees. Click here for details.

*For your Clients wishing to confirm their reservations:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s confirmation.
As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests. Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.
As previously communicated, for Guests who had a dining plan, we will be modifying their package to remove the dining plan.
If guests staying in our resorts before park opening on July 11, 2020, want to keep their reservation, they will be downgraded out of the ticket package and the package price will be reduced. Alternately, they can move their reservation to new dates, or cancel.

*For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price.

*For Guests wishing to cancel their reservations:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s cancellation.

*SAMPLE GUEST COMMUNICATION

Returning to a World of Magic*

Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel.

But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and contact your Travel Professional to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.*

Here are a few of the changes:

*HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES*

While visiting _Walt Disney World_ Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.

*THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*

Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. We will begin a phased re-opening on July 11. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you. For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit *here*.

*RESORTS*

Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select _Disney Deluxe Villa _Resorts and _Disney’s Fort Wilderness_ Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check *here* for the latest details.

If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates or if you have a room and theme park ticket package, you can choose to modify your plans by *contacting your Travel Professional*.

*DINING*

During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit *here*.
*TRANSPORTATION*

Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. *Details here*.
We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!

*Contact your Travel Professional to learn more about your reservation options and next steps.

Response requested by June 12, 2020.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.



I agree.

The BC quiet pool and BCV pool aren’t enough when the hotel side opens. And especially if YC opens with it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Not sure if this has been posted..  if so @rteetz feel free to delete.  I’ve been MIA for a few days & am still catching up... 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...tes-on-dining-transportation-hotels-and-more/


----------



## New Mouse

Brianstl said:


> When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.



Disagree considering no parks are open


----------



## Marionnette

Happy to see that Enchanted Rose will be open but dining options at GF aren’t so great.


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted..  if so @rteetz feel free to delete.  I’ve been MIA for a few days & am still catching up...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...tes-on-dining-transportation-hotels-and-more/


All the tweets I posted within the last half hour


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Marthasor said:


> Heads up to anyone booked between June 22 - July 4.  If you have a reservation during that timeframe, you should decide what you would like to do with your reservation and contact WDW (or your TA).  My TA just sent this to me (I'm sorry it's so long - I just copied and pasted what she shared with me):
> 
> As part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World*® Resort, select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Guests on June 22, 2020 – ahead of our Theme Parks.
> 
> Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking between *June 22, 2020, and July 4, 2020*, if we have their contact information. We are asking them to contact their Travel Professional, but since we cannot reach all of your Guests, we request that you contact your Guests regarding their reservation adjustments and all of the information in the example Guest email below. We need them to confirm, modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages *by June 12* for the travel period above.
> 
> Please see below for an example of the email your Clients will be receiving, including links to “Know Before You Go” information. For more information on sharing “Know Before You Go” details with your client, see the Disney Travel News post here.
> 
> Also, please note that we have updated our policy regarding change and cancellation fees. Click here for details.
> 
> *For your Clients wishing to confirm their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s confirmation.
> As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests. Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.
> As previously communicated, for Guests who had a dining plan, we will be modifying their package to remove the dining plan.
> If guests staying in our resorts before park opening on July 11, 2020, want to keep their reservation, they will be downgraded out of the ticket package and the package price will be reduced. Alternately, they can move their reservation to new dates, or cancel.
> 
> *For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
> If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
> Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price.
> 
> *For Guests wishing to cancel their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s cancellation.
> 
> *SAMPLE GUEST COMMUNICATION
> 
> Returning to a World of Magic*
> 
> Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel.
> 
> But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and contact your Travel Professional to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.*
> 
> Here are a few of the changes:
> 
> *HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES*
> 
> While visiting _Walt Disney World_ Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.
> 
> *THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*
> 
> Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. We will begin a phased re-opening on July 11. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you. For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit *here*.
> 
> *RESORTS*
> 
> Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select _Disney Deluxe Villa _Resorts and _Disney’s Fort Wilderness_ Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check *here* for the latest details.
> 
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates or if you have a room and theme park ticket package, you can choose to modify your plans by *contacting your Travel Professional*.
> 
> *DINING*
> 
> During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit *here*.
> *TRANSPORTATION*
> 
> Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. *Details here*.
> We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!
> 
> *Contact your Travel Professional to learn more about your reservation options and next steps.
> 
> Response requested by June 12, 2020.*



This has a lot of great information thank you for sharing it


----------



## cakebaker

Marthasor said:


> Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking between *June 22, 2020, and July 4, 2020*,



July 4 seems like an odd deadline, wonder what they intend to do with dates between July 5 and opening?


----------



## Sandisw

Brianstl said:


> When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.



Here is why I think we may see SAB stay closed longer...it will need to be limited and how are they going to do that...you would literally have people line up before hand to get in.

As mentioned, people choose those resorts for that pool.  It may just be easier to close for a few months so not to have to deal with that aspect.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Marthasor said:


> As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. *This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests.* Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.



This is particularly interesting to me. I wonder if this will end up as a one off for whatever reason or as a precedent moving forward...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> That info will come out "soon"


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is particularly interesting to me. I wonder if this will end up as a one off for whatever reason or as a precedent moving forward...


 It was me too, just wondering why it’s dated only until July 4.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## NoTime42

pixieprincess925 said:


> Of all the feature pools, SAB requires the greatest number of lifeguards, so this isn't surprising.
> 
> The things I liked was that leisure pools will be open 24 hours again - yay!


24 hour leisure pools (again) WooHoo!!!!
(Past 2 years have been weird, come back from an early 10pm MK closure and nothing to do at the resort.  Now with even earlier closures, it’s great to hear swimming will be a night option, again!


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

cakebaker said:


> It was me too, just wondering why it’s dated only until July 4.


Because July 5th is when park previews start?


----------



## Arguetafamily

"Disney will be *requiring guests to have a confirmed Disney hotel reservation OR a confirmed dining reservation (if not staying overnight)* to enter the resort hotels."

So no DVC resort hopping


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> It was me too, just wondering why it’s dated only until July 4.



Maybe that is the end of the first "wave" and we will see rolling movements like how we saw rolling cancellations? Maybe that date grouping has some other special significance? 

Hopefully we get some clues this week.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Because July 5th is when park previews start?



My guess as well.

Or possibly phased openings of other resorts.


----------



## Marthasor

cakebaker said:


> July 4 seems like an odd deadline, wonder what they intend to do with dates between July 5 and opening?



I have no clue.  I have to say, though, I'm happy they released this today.  I was sort of prepping myself for something on Thursday since that seemed to be the day they were announcing things week-to-week on a rolling basis.  To get some news on modifications yesterday and then some more today - that's progress!


----------



## Marthasor

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Because July 5th is when park previews start?




Ooooh - you could be on to something!


----------



## Brianstl

Sandisw said:


> Here is why I think we may see SAB stay closed longer...it will need to be limited and how are they going to do that...you would literally have people line up before hand to get in.
> 
> As mentioned, people choose those resorts for that pool.  It may just be easier to close for a few months so not to have to deal with that aspect.


All feature pools are going to have to be limited because of demand for them among guests is going to be higher when the hotel side opens due to staggered operating hours, no park hoping and guests that can’t get into any park on certain days.


----------



## jenjersnap

I assumed this too all along but it sounds like @rteetz is implying that BC side may not open for awhile (correct me if I am wrong). That is the part that worries me and that I desperately need clarification on.

We just had a family vote and the nutters in my family refuse to believe that SAB might still be closed six weeks after DVC resorts. I think we should move. As the planner, they are going to be mad at me if SAB doesn’t open. They also don’t believe that we *may* not be able to poolhop to BWV (as DVC owners, it is on the allowed list).



Brianstl said:


> When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.


----------



## cakebaker

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Because July 5th is when park previews start?


Possibly, I hadn’t expected previews to start quite that early. Thinking on it though, it may be they’re opening more resorts by that date.

In the can my luck be any worse, the answer is yes- one of my reservations I made trying to hedge bets started July 5. lol It’s long been cancelled, but just saying, no one should ever pick the dates I pick for any vacation. I’m just glad I can laugh about it.

1) 1st trip started the day they closed.2) 2nd trip was to have ended the day they opened. 3) back up ressie was scheduled the day after free “ upgrade”.


I’m good, very good, at picking the worst dates possible.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Still nothing linking to the mysterious "June 6th" date. 
Now it's a given, I'll be refreshing all day tomorrow too..


----------



## Sandisw

Brianstl said:


> All feature pools are going to have to be limited because of demand for them among guests is going to be higher when the hotel side opens due to staggered operating hours, no park hoping and guests that can’t get into any park on certain days.



True...but not like SAB...that Is a unique situation.


----------



## Sandiz08

So am I correct, that you can keep your dates after June 22nd, get moved resorts at no charge, but you have no choice as to the resort as long as you keep your travel dates. That sounds like a good consolation prize if parks are closed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So what do we make of AKL not opening right away but The Mara CMs being called back?

It has outside access, right? Can that be accessed without going through the lodge at all?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

DGsAtBLT said:


> So what do we make of AKL not opening right away but The Mara CMs being called back?
> 
> It has outside access, right? Can that be accessed without going through the lodge at all?


No, because you can’t get around to that outside entrance without going through the lobby.


----------



## Sandisw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is particularly interesting to me. I wonder if this will end up as a one off for whatever reason or as a precedent moving forward...



I do think it’s a good sign that we may see others moved for free, but with no choice of resort, once things moved forward,

Remember, its only free if you change no dates and confirm your stay. If you want to move, then it is a rebook and a charge.


----------



## rteetz

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Still nothing linking to the mysterious "June 6th" date.
> Now it's a given, I'll be refreshing all day tomorrow too..


I wouldn’t expect much on a Sunday.


----------



## princesscinderella

Marthasor said:


> Heads up to anyone booked between June 22 - July 4.  If you have a reservation during that timeframe, you should decide what you would like to do with your reservation and contact WDW (or your TA).  My TA just sent this to me (I'm sorry it's so long - I just copied and pasted what she shared with me):
> 
> As part of our plans for a phased reopening of *Walt Disney World*® Resort, select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground will begin to reopen to Guests on June 22, 2020 – ahead of our Theme Parks.
> 
> Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking between *June 22, 2020, and July 4, 2020*, if we have their contact information. We are asking them to contact their Travel Professional, but since we cannot reach all of your Guests, we request that you contact your Guests regarding their reservation adjustments and all of the information in the example Guest email below. We need them to confirm, modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages *by June 12* for the travel period above.
> 
> Please see below for an example of the email your Clients will be receiving, including links to “Know Before You Go” information. For more information on sharing “Know Before You Go” details with your client, see the Disney Travel News post here.
> 
> Also, please note that we have updated our policy regarding change and cancellation fees. Click here for details.
> 
> *For your Clients wishing to confirm their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s confirmation.
> As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests. Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.
> As previously communicated, for Guests who had a dining plan, we will be modifying their package to remove the dining plan.
> If guests staying in our resorts before park opening on July 11, 2020, want to keep their reservation, they will be downgraded out of the ticket package and the package price will be reduced. Alternately, they can move their reservation to new dates, or cancel.
> 
> *For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
> If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
> Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price.
> 
> *For Guests wishing to cancel their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s cancellation.
> 
> *SAMPLE GUEST COMMUNICATION
> 
> Returning to a World of Magic*
> 
> Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming stay at a Disney Resort hotel.
> 
> But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and contact your Travel Professional to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.*
> 
> Here are a few of the changes:
> 
> *HEALTH AND SAFETY MEASURES*
> 
> While visiting _Walt Disney World_ Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.
> 
> *THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*
> 
> Our Theme Parks and Water Parks will still be closed during your travel dates. We will begin a phased re-opening on July 11. However, Disney Springs is currently in a phased re-opening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you. For more information on locations open at Disney Springs, please visit *here*.
> 
> *RESORTS*
> 
> Many Disney Resort benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select _Disney Deluxe Villa _Resorts and _Disney’s Fort Wilderness_ Resort and Campground will be open during your travel dates but other Disney Resort hotels will remain closed. Check *here* for the latest details.
> 
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates or if you have a room and theme park ticket package, you can choose to modify your plans by *contacting your Travel Professional*.
> 
> *DINING*
> 
> During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about available dining options, visit *here*.
> *TRANSPORTATION*
> 
> Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of Disney’s Magical Express Service. *Details here*.
> We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!
> 
> *Contact your Travel Professional to learn more about your reservation options and next steps.
> 
> Response requested by June 12, 2020.*


 I got this email from Disney an hour ago to confirm my trip since the park’s will not be open during our dvc stay on the 4th of July weekend.  So it’s already going out.  It links to a webpage where you have to confirm if you are coming, want to modify or cancel.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Lots of resort info....but do I still get a coffee maker in my DVC studio? Caffeine-addicted people NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m leaving for the beach Thursday morning, so I need all news before then.


----------



## rj9555

LSUmiss said:


> Does that mean the other DVC resort feature pools will be opened? What about splash pads?



According to the update that Disney posted today, the feature pools will be open (except for SAB) with possibly reduced hours & reduced capacity, while the leisure pools will be open 24 hours a day.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> I do think it’s a good sign that we may see others moved for free, but with no choice of resort, once things moved forward,
> 
> Remember, its only free if you change no dates and confirm your stay. If you want to move, then it is a rebook and a charge.



I think a free move (for the same dates) even with no choice would be a pretty good deal for _most_ people. I would certainly prefer that to being canceled.


----------



## cakebaker

So, does the resort reservations doesn’t guarantee park entrance mean they aren’t giving resort guests first dibs on reservations, or just that even though you have first dibs, there’s still no guarantee? 

I have long forgotten whether the first dibs was official or rumor!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> or just that even though you have first dibs, there’s still no guarantee?



I think this. I think they want some verbiage to have as protection for the fits at the gate that we unfortunately know are coming.


----------



## rj9555

rteetz said:


>



Although underneath that it says no pin trading.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> So, does the resort reservations doesn’t guarantee park entrance mean they aren’t giving resort guests first dibs on reservations, or just that even though you have first dibs, there’s still no guarantee?
> 
> I have long forgotten whether the first dibs was official or rumor!



I think first dibs is real, but doesn’t guarantee due to capacity restrictions.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> So, does the resort reservations doesn’t guarantee park entrance mean they aren’t giving resort guests first dibs on reservations, or just that even though you have first dibs, there’s still no guarantee?
> 
> I have long forgotten whether the first dibs was official or rumor!



No guarantee whenever your turn is that every day you will get in.  I think they are managing expectations,

Once a resort opens, they can no longer...nor would they cancel someone,  They just don’t want people thinking because they opened, that there are not more guests than spots to visit parks.


----------



## babydoll65

I'm hoping the airport check-in service will become available by mid September. I purposely do the latest flight out so I can spend my last day at a park before we have to head back home. I love having my boarding pass and luggage squared away then use private transportation to pick us up at the park to head to the airport.


----------



## Mm889123

Arguetafamily said:


> "Disney will be *requiring guests to have a confirmed Disney hotel reservation OR a confirmed dining reservation (if not staying overnight)* to enter the resort hotels."
> 
> So no DVC resort hopping



Does this def mean no resort hopping - or do you have to have a reservation at any Disney hotel- like limiting visitors to onsite guests


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> I do think it’s a good sign that we may see others moved for free, but with no choice of resort, once things moved forward,



Sure sounds like they may intend on opening up more resorts by 7/5, removing the need to move people. My track record is horrid, but I think it’s odd to remove the upgrades just because of previews. And it seems awfully early to start them. I had assumed preview would be right before opening and no more than 3-4 days at most in total.


----------



## AmberMV

In case anyone is curious what they will be doing in resorts and rooms:


----------



## Prof_obvious

So much info. Does any of this shed light on my July 13-16 reservation at Pop? I have 4-day park hopper tix.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mm889123 said:


> Does this def mean no resort hopping - or do you have to have a reservation at any Disney hotel- like limiting visitors to onsite guests



I took it to mean only guests staying at that specific hotel or with a dining reservation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I think first dibs is real, but doesn’t guarantee due to capacity restrictions.



I agree.  Plus at some point others would have "2nd dibs" but if the guaranteed those staying on site got access those people could wait until day of to make a reservation and by then they may be gone

I do think if you have access to that exclusive "first dibs" window you have a very high probability of getting a park reservation (at least to "a" park)

Feels like grade school with all these "dibs" calling going on


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Sure sounds like they may intend on opening up more resorts by 7/5, removing the need to move people. My track record is horrid, but I think it’s odd to remove the upgrades just because of previews. And it seems awfully early to start them. I had assumed preview would be right before opening and no more than 3-4 days at most in total.



Not sure,  I think they chose July 4th because many trips are not longer than 7 days and that puts check out before parks open,

From July 5th on, people now have trips that cross over July 11th. just my theory though.


----------



## Sandisw

Prof_obvious said:


> So much info. Does any of this shed light on my July 13-16 reservation at Pop? I have 4-day park hopper tix.



It lets you know having the reservation and tickets isn’t a guarantee you will get into the park every day of your trip,  

But, it might mean that if Pop is not open, and want to still go, they could move you for free to an open resort for no charge.


----------



## Dulcee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree.  Plus at some point others would have "2nd dibs" but if the guaranteed those staying on site got access those people could wait until day of to make a reservation and by then they may be gone
> 
> I do think if you have access to that exclusive "first dibs" window you have a very high probability of getting a park reservation (at least to "a" park)
> 
> Feels like grade school with all these "dibs" calling going on



I was thinking too that the wording may also be important for July 11 - 14 when you only have two parks open, versus all four. Just by virtue of half the parks being open the capacity for reservations for those four days will be significantly lower than on the 15th


----------



## Sandisw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree.  Plus at some point others would have "2nd dibs" but if the guaranteed those staying on site got access those people could wait until day of to make a reservation and by then they may be gone
> 
> I do think if you have access to that exclusive "first dibs" window you have a very high probability of getting a park reservation (at least to "a" park)
> 
> Feels like grade school with all these "dibs" calling going on



Which is wny they stopped ticket sales.  That is an automatic no go,  So, I agree...people with reservations and tickets have the best chance right now of getting in.

If you don’t have tickets yet, then it could prove tough.


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think if you have access to that exclusive "first dibs" window you have a very high probability of getting a park reservation (at least to "a" park)


 So more of a cover yourself then?


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> I think first dibs is real, but doesn’t guarantee due to capacity restrictions.


I think it means if you have a reservation it doesn’t guarantee you admission into to a park if you didn’t already have tickets linked to your reservation and even if you did that doesn’t guarantee admission to the theme park of your choice.


----------



## fsjking

Sandisw said:


> Which is wny they stopped ticket sales.  That is an automatic no go,  So, I agree...people with reservations and tickets have the best chance right now of getting in.
> 
> If you don’t have tickets yet, then it could prove tough.



I'm starting to think not buying the tickets yet for my December trip may bite me in the butt. lol

Have they said anything about park hopping yet?


----------



## yulilin3

well this is obviously very old news (hours long) by now, got the email, it says to respond by June 12, I have a CM discounted night at CR arriving July 1st


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> So more of a cya thing then?



I think it’s so people are well aware they need a reservation and onsite stay isn’t enough, like at Universal or the former phases of closing.

And yeah, a cover yourself statement for sure (FYI I had to edit for using the acronym once, might want to edit ). You know there are going to be people arguing at the gates that they paid $$$ to stay at X resort they should be allowed in.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandiz08 said:


> So am I correct, that you can keep your dates after June 22nd, get moved resorts at no charge, but you have no choice as to the resort as long as you keep your travel dates. That sounds like a good consolation prize if parks are closed.


They're gonna move you all to BCV with no feature pool.  lol (totally kiddnig but I could see it happening)


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> well this is obviously very old news (hours long) by now, got the email, it says to respond by June 12, I have a CM discounted night at CR arriving July 1st


Do you think you'll keep yours?  I have a July 4 at Riviera and I think I'm going to keep it, but I still want to look at all the info they released today.  I'd like to see what my room price is when they remove the dining plan first though, as the dining plan is still attached.


----------



## wdwlver

Sandisw said:


> Here is why I think we may see SAB stay closed longer...it will need to be limited and how are they going to do that...you would literally have people line up before hand to get in.
> 
> As mentioned, people choose those resorts for that pool.  It may just be easier to close for a few months so not to have to deal with that aspect.


Won’t all pools be limiting number of people? Why would SAB be different? You already have to line up to get in with a wristband. So it seems to me it wouldn’t be difficult to keep numbers steady.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> well this is obviously very old news (hours long) by now, got the email, it says to respond by June 12, I have a CM discounted night at CR arriving July 1st



That’s good to know they’ll move people from non DVC/FW resorts if they still want to come. Are you going to roll the resort dice and see what you get??


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> They're gonna move you all to BCV with no feature pool.  lol (totally kiddnig but I could see it happening)



Might be a lot of space opening up after today, lol.


----------



## pixieprincess925

What do you guys make it this? Reunion station is listed as an activity at copper Creek


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it’s so people are well aware they need a reservation and onsite stay isn’t enough, like at Universal or the former phases of closing.
> 
> And yeah, a cover yourself statement for sure (FYI I had to edit for using the acronym once, might want to edit ). You know there are going to be people arguing at the gates that they paid $$$ to stay at X resort they should be allowed in.


Thanks for the heads up. lol


----------



## Princess Merida

DGsAtBLT said:


> Might be a lot of space opening up after today, lol.


Yes, I just dropped two studios :-(


----------



## Sandisw

fsjking said:


> I'm starting to think not buying the tickets yet for my December trip may bite me in the butt. lol
> 
> Have they said anything about park hopping yet?



Not officially...rumor is it won’t be happening for a while,

I think December is far enough out that you will be fine,  IMO, I am thinking July and August will be the tough ones


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Do you think you'll keep yours?  I have a July 4 at Riviera and I think I'm going to keep it, but I still want to look at all the info they released today.  I'd like to see what my room price is when they remove the dining plan first though, as the dining plan is still attached.


I'm keeping it and I already replied to the email saying so. I had booked this reservation for the mere reason to see what would happen during reopening. I am THAT curoius  it's a 50% discount so a night at CR for cheap is not bad



DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s good to know they’ll move people from non DVC/FW resorts if they still want to come. Are you going to roll the resort dice and see what you get??


yep


----------



## cakebaker

Looks like outside of SAB all the pools at any DVC will be open? I really like the idea of no resort hopping too. 

Someone stop me from weakening and using that single reservation for The Riviera 7/8-7/10 and try and if the AP previews line up.
But modified character buffet and feature pool with no resort hopping.... It’s on an AP discount...I so wanted to try out the Riviera...must...resist.


----------



## Dis5150

Does someone have the exact wording of the rebooking email? Were the dates 7/11-12/31 or 7/11 - a different date?


----------



## princesscinderella

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Lots of resort info....but do I still get a coffee maker in my DVC studio? Caffeine-addicted people NEED TO KNOW!


Dvc studios have coffee makers


----------



## SaintsManiac

princesscinderella said:


> Dvc studios have coffee makers



There was talk of coffee makers being removed from the rooms for a while.


----------



## Sandisw

wdwlver said:


> Won’t all pools be limiting number of people? Why would SAB be different? You already have to line up to get in with a wristband. So it seems to me it wouldn’t be difficult to keep numbers steady.



Because people choose those resorts for THAT pool.  It’s different than the rest of them and if someone is there, and cant get in, I could see them throwing a fit,

Its the only pooL, on property with wristbands like that for that reason...it is an attraction in itself,

Again, it’s my guess and makes sense..but it could just be too many staff needed and they don’t have them..


----------



## Sandisw

Dis5150 said:


> Does someone have the exact wording of the rebooking email? Were the dates 7/11-12/31 or 7/11 - a different date?



7/11 to 12/31.


----------



## LSUmiss

Does no deliveries mean no grocery delivery?


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Looks like outside of SAB all the pools at any DVC will be open? I really like the idea of no resort hopping too.
> 
> Someone stop me from weakening and using that single reservation for The Riviera 7/8-7/10 and try and if the AP previews line up.
> But modified character buffet and feature pool with no resort hopping.... It’s on an AP discount...I so wanted to try out the Riviera...must...resist.



If you haven’t been there, it’s wonderful.  I haven’t stayed yet, but saw and and bought 175 points to add to the rest I have!  Go, go, go


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Does no deliveries mean no grocery delivery?




it says deliveries to occupied rooms only.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Princess Merida said:


> Yes, I just dropped two studios :-(


so glad  you were able to switch.  I checked for our dates and no studio was available anywhere else.  We're in September so hopefully it will be open by then.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Looks like outside of SAB all the pools at any DVC will be open? I really like the idea of no resort hopping too.
> 
> Someone stop me from weakening and using that single reservation for The Riviera 7/8-7/10 and try and if the AP previews line up.
> But modified character buffet and feature pool with no resort hopping.... It’s on an AP discount...I so wanted to try out the Riviera...must...resist.



I can’t tell if you actually want to be stopped or encouraged . Can I do both?

You got a great discount that may or may not happen again, but also Riviera has pretty high rack rates to begin with so you’re still paying a fair amount for a less than full experience. It’s a good time to really soak up the resort, but you also may not get the full effect if the Skyliner isn’t running and you aren’t going to parks. Modified character meal would be a plus for us TBH, you get to “see” them but can enjoy your meal without having to time the visits properly.

Can you confirm by the 12th and still back out if AP previews are your dealbreaker?


----------



## Jroceagles

Brianstl said:


> When it comes to the SAB, it being closed is mentioned for the DVC reopening.  It really doesn’t  make sense to open SAB for just BCV given SAB’s massiveness and BCV’s relatively small size.  I wouldn’t assume this means SAB will stay closed when the hotel side of BCV opens.


That's crazy..  enables social distancing.   The DVC pool is tiny!!!


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> If you haven’t been there, it’s wonderful.  I haven’t stayed yet, but saw and and bought 175 points to add to the rest I have!  Go, go, go


 My daughter took a tour on her last trip and demanded we stay there. It’s been our main resort for both our trips. We have a 1 br reservation that for some reason I just haven’t been able to make myself cancel.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> There was talk of coffee makers being removed from the rooms for a while.


I saw there was talk of no coffee makers but since we don't drink it never paid much attention.  Would you mind summarizing why peopel thought that?


----------



## tlmadden73

So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Looks like outside of SAB all the pools at any DVC will be open? I really like the idea of no resort hopping too.
> 
> Someone stop me from weakening and using that single reservation for The Riviera 7/8-7/10 and try and if the AP previews line up.
> But modified character buffet and feature pool with no resort hopping.... It’s on an AP discount...I so wanted to try out the Riviera...must...resist.


If my dates were 7/8-7/10 and I had a Platinum AP and it didn't require too much travel I'd definitely do it.

I'm Riv 7/4 just for a night though, and I'm a lowly local Weekday AP but we are less than 2 hour drive so on the very slim chance the preview is for _all _AP I'd totally go.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> I saw there was talk of no coffee makers but since we don't drink it never paid much attention.  Would you mind summarizing why peopel thought that?



It was part of the task force recommendations.


----------



## AmberMV

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


My guess is
1) locals
2) APs
3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?



Those who don’t care about the modifications and those who somehow managed to not know about them. Those poor CMs who encounter people from group 2.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t tell if you actually want to be stopped or encouraged . Can I do both?
> 
> You got a great discount that may or may not happen again, but also Riviera has pretty high rack rates to begin with so you’re still paying a fair amount for a less than full experience. It’s a good time to really soak up the resort, but you also may not get the full effect if the Skyliner isn’t running and you aren’t going to parks. Modified character meal would be a plus for us TBH, you get to “see” them but can enjoy your meal without having to time the visits properly.
> 
> Can you confirm by the 12th and still back out if AP previews are your dealbreaker?


 I don’t believe I need to confirm since it’s DVC, even though I’m cash? I honestly don’t know if I want to be encouraged or discouraged! We had all fully prepared ourselves for Disney being a no go. But we had also planned a toppolinos and I had just assumed those would not be available at all.

Previews are a definite deal breaker though. 

Disney has their ways...ugh!


----------



## tlmadden73

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


I'd be okay with the new normal for a short curiosity visit .. but with so many cuts and changes .. I just can't do it at the "old normal" price.s


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


check on all 3


----------



## Pyotr

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?



I’m going for a few night with the wife for a little getaway. No parks. Just dinner or room service. I have expiring DVC points that need to be used. Otherwise there is zero chance that I would go.


----------



## Jroceagles

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


Us!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Dis5150

Sandisw said:


> 7/11 to 12/31.


Thank you! I wonder if your whole stay has to fall into those dates or if they could go into January?


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> It was part of the task force recommendations.


As in the federal corona task force or local?  totally missed that in the recomendations if federal.  Was there a reason the task for had for that?  I now have  a weird fascination as to why that would be one.  lol


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> If my dates were 7/8-7/10 and I had a Platinum AP and it didn't require too much travel I'd definitely do it.
> 
> I'm Riv 7/4 just for a night though, and I'm a lowly local Weekday AP but we are less than 2 hour drive so on the very slim chance the preview is for _all _AP I'd totally go.


 We are 1800 miles away and we drive, but...Our original trip had included heading to the dark side for a day plus a few days at St Augustine. So now my brain is whirring...4th for St Augustine, a couple of days at Universal, then a couple of days at Disney. 
I am most definitely not getting excited this time, but I guess at least for the moment, I’m back in the game. Just have to see what happens with previews.


----------



## jsbowl16

tlmadden73 said:


> I'd be okay with the new normal for a short curiosity visit .. but with so many cuts and changes .. I just can't do it at the "old normal" price.s


If crowds and wait times look like Universal yesterday then I can't wait to go. It would be like a ten hour after hours event for a week straight.


----------



## yulilin3

this is on one of the WDW pages, not sure if it has already been shared

*Virtual Chat With a Resort Cast Member*

Beginning June 22, you can chat with a Resort Cast Member via the My Disney Experience app for assistance during your stay. This new feature will offer convenient support nearly anytime—so there’s no need to visit the Lobby or stand in line.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> it says deliveries to occupied rooms only.


I’ve never done grocery delivery. Do they usually deliver them to the lobby? Could we still meet the person delivering in the lobby I wonder?


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


also 4.) DVC with points to use or lose.   (that's us)


----------



## chasgoose

cakebaker said:


> So, does the resort reservations doesn’t guarantee park entrance mean they aren’t giving resort guests first dibs on reservations, or just that even though you have first dibs, there’s still no guarantee?
> 
> I have long forgotten whether the first dibs was official or rumor!



I bet they aren't willing to guarantee resort guests access to the parks because I bet they are anticipating having issues guaranteeing access to specific parks and they want to manage expectations. I imagine once the reservation system is in place, it's going to be a lot harder to get a reservation at MK than say Epcot or DHS (especially if SWGE doesn't open at the same time as DHS does). I bet almost all resort guests will be able A park, but not necessarily the one they want to as often as they want. There are almost certainly going to be people who come down after opening only to find out that they won't be able to visit MK for the entire length of their stay.

Resort guests may get priority for reserving parks in general, but Disney also knows that not all 4 parks are equal or have equal appeal. Even if they manage to reduce their resort occupancy so that every resort guest could go to a park every day, that's not going to change the fact that every day the reservation system is in place reservations are likely to be significantly harder to get at MK than any other park. Also, given that most people don't plan out their WDW trips the way people here do, there are going to be people that don't take advantage of the first dibs on reservations. I have multiple friends who have planned WDW trips, many well within ADR/FP+ windows who simply ignore those windows (and my advice) and show up with nothing in hand, and then come back stressed out from the experience. 

Essentially, I would imagine that its not that resort guests won't get first dibs, its just that Disney isn't only going to give resort guests first dibs (and also open up reservations to non-priority guests as well after the priority period) and they won't guarantee park access to resort guests that don't take advantage of the priority park reservation window and also won't guarantee access to a specific park within the priority window.


----------



## Disneysoule

I’ll be there!


----------



## Janet McDonald

Our dates start July 15, FQ. Our party is two rooms. If we are moved with no choice, what If they place us at different resorts?  One room is booked in my name, and the other my oldest daughter who is 22 and has her own MDE.


----------



## Jroceagles

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


See none that we didn't expect...unless I'm missing something


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


 I score a 1.5. AP’s, Disney( slightly disillusioned atm) freak but NOT fascinated by the new norm. I really hate it all.


----------



## aweehughes

chicagoshannon said:


> They're gonna move you all to BCV with no feature pool.  lol (totally kiddnig but I could see it happening)


That would be fine with me—I can’t currently swim and EPCOT would be a close walk.


----------



## Farro

Soooo, what you're saying is I have to make my own bed?



I always found it weirdly satisfying to come back to the room late in the day and see it cleaned, beds made, all feeling like a hotel...I will miss that.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> We are 1800 miles away and we drive, but...Our original trip had included heading to the dark side for a day plus a few days at St Augustine. So now my brain is whirring...4th for St Augustine, a couple of days at Universal, then a couple of days at Disney.
> I am most definitely not getting excited this time, but I guess at least for the moment, I’m back in the game. Just have to see what happens with previews.


I know you said you got AP discount on the 1bed villa at Riv, so that's a great deal for you.  Worst case scenario is you have an awesome clean villa in a beautiful resort.  You said you're going to be in Orlando anyway for Universal, so I'd keep it in that instance.  If you were coming that far _just_ for Disney and were banking on AP preview for it I may have passed but you're planning to be here anyway so why not?


----------



## LSUmiss

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


I know. The more that comes out the more likely we will cancel, but I think that’s what Disney is banking on.


----------



## Marionnette

yulilin3 said:


> this is on one of the WDW pages, not sure if it has already been shared
> 
> *Virtual Chat With a Resort Cast Member*
> 
> Beginning June 22, you can chat with a Resort Cast Member via the My Disney Experience app for assistance during your stay. This new feature will offer convenient support nearly anytime—so there’s no need to visit the Lobby or stand in line.


Well, that should eliminate some of the in-person meltdowns. Now if they could only reprogram MagicBands remotely. Mine tend to need at least one adjustment every trip.


----------



## Marthasor

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Lots of resort info....but do I still get a coffee maker in my DVC studio? Caffeine-addicted people NEED TO KNOW!



I know they have coffee makers in the Uni resorts right now.  Hopefully that's a good sign for what we'll see in the WDW rooms.  I need caffeine too!


----------



## Jroceagles

LSUmiss said:


> I know. The more that comes out the more likely we will cancel, but I think that’s what Disney is banking on.


What has been announced that you didn't expect??


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I score a 1.5. AP’s, Disney freak but NOT fascinated by the new norm. I really hate it all.



Yeah, I find it all to be necessary but incredibly depressing. Disney and otherwise.


----------



## AmberMV

Marthasor said:


> I know they have coffee makers in the Uni resorts right now.  Hopefully that's a good sign for what we'll see in the WDW rooms.  I need caffeine too!


The link is not working for me


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I’ve never done grocery delivery. Do they usually deliver them to the lobby? Could we still meet the person delivering in the lobby I wonder?



we always meet in the lobby because we order alcohol and have to show I.D.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Soooo, what you're saying is I have to make my own bed?
> 
> 
> 
> I always found it weirdly satisfying to come back to the room late in the day and see it cleaned, beds made, all feeling like a hotel...I will miss that.



Highly doubt this lasts that long.


----------



## andigomeep

June 28th FD package and no email yet. Anyone else still not get one? I’ve seen that they’ve gone out to a lot of people.


----------



## little_orange_bird

Any news on whether the quarantine orders from the tri-state area will expire soon?


----------



## LSUmiss

Jroceagles said:


> What has been announced that you didn't expect??


Grocery deliveries, airline check in, & Minnie vans. All things we use quite a bit. I’ve never done groceries but staying in a villa this time.


----------



## princesscinderella

SaintsManiac said:


> There was talk of coffee makers being removed from the rooms for a while.


I’d be surprised if they removed them there is list of room amenities that are “required” to be in the dvc rooms.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> we always meet in the lobby because we order alcohol and have to show I.D.


So do you think we can still do that or has that not really been said?


----------



## SaintsManiac

princesscinderella said:


> I’d be surprised if they removed them there is list of room amenities that are “required” to be in the dvc rooms.



This is a unique situation, however I doubt they are removed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> So do you think we can still do that or has that not really been said?



I have no idea. This is the first I have seen it come up.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> we always meet in the lobby because we order alcohol and have to show I.D.


duplicate


----------



## Mm889123

Are they not doing airline check in? Sorry if I didn’t see it


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mm889123 said:


> Are they not doing airline check in? Sorry if I didn’t see it



They say it may not be available.


----------



## Dulcee

Mm889123 said:


> Are they not doing airline check in? Sorry if I didn’t see it


I believe the wording says “may” not be available


----------



## tramps’lady

we got the email.  CR club level July 2 to 5, tried to call to see if we could move to the campground with our RV.  on hold for an hour, music went dead and got the survey.  needless to say...all 1s.  hit the continue button to say we were coming and no further selections allowed.  said they would contact us.  not paying CR CL rates for a DVC studio so we shall see what is what if they call.  Getting a little ticked with Disney right about now.  Luckily the rest of our reservations for the year until Thanksgiving are already at the campground


----------



## yulilin3

Mm889123 said:


> Are they not doing airline check in? Sorry if I didn’t see it


*Resort airline check-in service* may be temporarily unavailable


----------



## Marionnette

Mm889123 said:


> Are they not doing airline check in? Sorry if I didn’t see it


The website says that it “may be temporarily unavailable”.


----------



## jenjersnap

After more Family discussions, LOL, I just dropped some days at BCV and replaced with BWV so we aren’t stuck for 9 flippin’ days at BCV without SAB. That way, we hedge our bets. If SAB opens, we will have a couple days to enjoy. If not, Clownie, here we come!  It makes us move resorts an extra time but that’s ok.

Whew, I shall now shut up on the SAB saga and return to anxiety for SWGE opening. 

interestingly, or not, the dropped days at BCV never went back into inventory. Bet Disney is hoarding. 



Princess Merida said:


> Yes, I just dropped two studios :-(


----------



## Magical Courtney

Two things I’m curious about.
1. What does this all mean for Disney partner hotels like Swan & Dolphin resort. I have a room booked at the Dolphin and most of the chatter I’m hearing say that partner resorts are counted as “on site” Disney resorts.
2. The line about needing a room reservation or dinning reservation to enter a resort, what about quick service dinning? I’m thinking the options on the boardwalk for example.


----------



## AmberMV

If anyone is curious what the screens look like for those with trips up through 7/4 that the new email went out to confirm trips:


----------



## xerowave

I have a question and don’t know if I missed it earlier in the thread or it hasn’t been asked. I booked a room through expedia at Grand Destino tower during the week of September 20-27. As I understand it, the NBA is probably going to be using that resort there during those dates. I have the reservation linked on MDE, have added park tickets, and mickey’s not so scary tickets. Would I be moved, or because technically it’s a third party booking will it be handled differently?


----------



## KrissyD715

cakebaker said:


> Sure sounds like they may intend on opening up more resorts by 7/5, removing the need to move people. My track record is horrid, but I think it’s odd to remove the upgrades just because of previews. And it seems awfully early to start them. I had assumed preview would be right before opening and no more than 3-4 days at most in total.


How does preview work? Is it only open to AP holders?


----------



## Princess Merida

chicagoshannon said:


> so glad  you were able to switch.  I checked for our dates and no studio was available anywhere else.  We're in September so hopefully it will be open by then.


pixie dust to you


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Magical Courtney said:


> Two things I’m curious about.
> 1. What does this all mean for Disney partner hotels like Swan & Dolphin resort. I have a room booked at the Dolphin and most of the chatter I’m hearing say that partner resorts are counted as “on site” Disney resorts.
> 2. The line about needing a room reservation or dinning reservation to enter a resort, what about quick service dinning? I’m thinking the options on the boardwalk for example.



Good question on BW. I can’t imagine they stop people staying at BWV and BCV (and eventually anything else open around crescent lake) from just walking the loop. Or maybe they will? They’ve surprised us before. They’d have to patrol each BW food location/store that’s open if not.


----------



## jenjersnap

Yep. DVC wouldn’t/couldn’t work with us so here we are. 



chicagoshannon said:


> also 4.) DVC with points to use or lose.   (that's us)


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Good question on BW. I can’t imagine they stop people staying at BWV and BCV (and eventually anything else open around crescent lake) from just walking the loop. Or maybe they will? They’ve surprised us before. They’d have to patrol each BW food location/store that’s open if not.


I can't imagine the stopping people from BCV from going to say the BW bakery or pizza window.  From what I understand the quick serve at BC is very limited.


----------



## Stewa646

Magical Courtney said:


> Two things I’m curious about.
> 1. What does this all mean for Disney partner hotels like Swan & Dolphin resort. I have a room booked at the Dolphin and most of the chatter I’m hearing say that partner resorts are counted as “on site” Disney resorts.
> 2. The line about needing a room reservation or dinning reservation to enter a resort, what about quick service dinning? I’m thinking the options on the boardwalk for example.


Yea I'm wondering the same as well. I have a July 18-25 trip booked at the dolphin and really just tossing my hands up at what will happen haha.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> From what I understand the quick serve at BC is very limited.



Yep. It’s awful and why I probably won’t stay there again.


----------



## 570traveler

So I understand you can’t visit other resorts. How will they assure this?  Will they scan magic bands before you board the bus at the parks?


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> If anyone is curious what the screens look like for those with trips up through 7/4 that the new email went out to confirm trips:
> View attachment 499534View attachment 499536


My daughter has a reservation that falls into those dates, is going to cancel, but hasn’t gotten an email like this.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Something that I haven’t seen discussed much is how Disney will manage crowds at pools

Every time I try to go to a pool, I see a large number of pool charges with towels on them with nobody actually using the chairs for hours at a time.

When you consider the combination of distancing, reduces them park hours, and the likelihood that some guests may end up with resort days that they cannot get into one of the theme parks, there is going to be a really high demand for pools.

Wonder if Disney would limit usage to 2-3 hour windows and provide colored bracelets to identify the window.  Otherwise, i can see the “chair hoarding” issue become much worse during this time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> I can't imagine the stopping people from BCV from going to say the BW bakery or pizza window.  From what I understand the quick serve at BC is very limited.



I think the BC Marketplace and BW Bakery menus are pretty comparable if I remember right. Both those resorts are kind of lacking in the QS IMO.

I wonder how strict they’ll be for people who are just wandering the Boardwalk. Especially if Swolphin is open and it’s not just BCV guests with access.


----------



## Remy is Up

KrissyD715 said:


> How does preview work? Is it only open to AP holders?


There will be an ap preview for those passholders not blacked out. Which means platinum, gold, and if its on a weekday, weekday passholders. Silver blackout will not be lifted


----------



## Magical Courtney

Stewa646 said:


> Yea I'm wondering the same as well. I have a July 18-25 trip booked at the dolphin and really just tossing my hands up at what will happen haha.


Same! I’m probably going to wait and see how many park days I can book then make a final decision.


----------



## Remy is Up

jenjersnap said:


> After more Family discussions, LOL, I just dropped some days at BCV and replaced with BWV so we aren’t stuck for 9 flippin’ days at BCV without SAB. That way, we hedge our bets. If SAB opens, we will have a couple days to enjoy. If not, Clownie, here we come!  It makes us move resorts an extra time but that’s ok.
> 
> Whew, I shall now shut up on the SAB saga and return to anxiety for SWGE opening.
> 
> 
> Rotr yes
> Smugglers run likely not


----------



## yulilin3

570traveler said:


> So I understand you can’t visit other resorts. How will they assure this?  Will they scan magic bands before you board the bus at the parks?


you can if you have a dining reservation
Other than that, and if they truly don't want people visiting they will need to check mb from the parks and from Disney Springs


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> There will be an ap preview for those passholders not blacked out. Which means platinum, gold, and if its on a weekday, weekday passholders. Silver blackout will not be lifted


Weekday are blocked out until 2nd week of August. I'm in that boat.  So if the blockout stays for the preview period too then I'm SOL 

ETA: The only APs who are not blocked out for the summer are Gold and Platinum


----------



## HikingFam

chicagoshannon said:


> also 4.) DVC with points to use or lose.   (that's us)



And 5) Those who rented DVC points (nonrefundable)


----------



## giget86

Any clue when we will know how many days out we can do park reservations? Any clue how long the park reservation system will last? Into next year?


----------



## HairyChest

I have a split stay and am wondering if they will transport my luggage for me.  If not I would have to change my split to 1 hotel as it will be very difficult to transport ourselves.


----------



## Llama mama

570traveler said:


> So I understand you can’t visit other resorts. How will they assure this?  Will they scan magic bands before you board the bus at the parks?


If at BW or BC , what’s to stop you from going to Dolphin or Swan for QS meals?
Good point.


----------



## Remy is Up

Just what I know at this time. They haven't fully decided on smuggler but its leaning to not yet. Rotr is a yes but expect it to be different. Other things are still tbd.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


>



The requirement for a dining reservation - is that to get into the parks as an off-site guest, or is that to visit a resort as an off-site guest?


----------



## Remy is Up

giget86 said:


> Any clue when we will know how many days out we can do park reservations? Any clue how long the park reservation system will last? Into next year?


30 day rolling window and the reservation system for parks could very well be long term.


----------



## Bjn10

HairyChest said:


> I have a split stay and am wondering if they will transport my luggage for me.  If not I would have to change my split to 1 hotel as it will be very difficult to transport ourselves.



According to disney luggage transfers will be available 
Bell Services will deliver luggage to rooms, but will not escort Guests


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> Weekday are blocked out until 2nd week of August. I'm in that boat.  So if the blockout stays for the preview period too then I'm SOL
> 
> ETA: The only APs who are not blocked out for the summer are Gold and Platinum


They won't be lifting blackout dates from what I've been told. Sorry


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"


::: raises hand :::
#3

(Plus we really just want to get out of town and have airline credits from pre-COVID and during COVID we'd prefer to use before they expire)


----------



## jenjersnap

I can live with that! My kids just want to be inside the land more than anything. 



Remy is Up said:


> Just what I know at this time. They haven't fully decided on smuggler but its leaning to not yet. Rotr is a yes but expect it to be different. Other things are still tbd.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> So onsite guests or guests with a dining reservation only. No off site guests anymore (unless you have a dining reservation)??? Wow. Let's hope this doesn't stay post-Covid.



I can’t imagine it would.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

So you can make ADRs at 60 days out and you need a park reservation in order to get the in park ones but you can’t make park reservations until 30 days out?  Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## Bjn10

Raises hand to #3 just get me to the gates of Mouse


----------



## Marissa227

Remy is Up said:


> 30 day rolling window and the reservation system for parks could very well be long term.


Does this mean 30 days from our check in we will be able to book for our whole trip? I hope they announce whether MNSHHP is a definite, because  I wouldn’t be as worried about getting a MK day if I knew we would be there for the party.


----------



## Sandisw

jenjersnap said:


> After more Family discussions, LOL, I just dropped some days at BCV and replaced with BWV so we aren’t stuck for 9 flippin’ days at BCV without SAB. That way, we hedge our bets. If SAB opens, we will have a couple days to enjoy. If not, Clownie, here we come!  It makes us move resorts an extra time but that’s ok.
> 
> Whew, I shall now shut up on the SAB saga and return to anxiety for SWGE opening.
> 
> interestingly, or not, the dropped days at BCV never went back into inventory. Bet Disney is hoarding.



Or, waitlist!


----------



## gatechfan99

mshanson3121 said:


> So onsite guests or guests with a dining reservation only. No off site guests anymore (unless you have a dining reservation)??? Wow. Let's hope this doesn't stay post-Covid.


Does that mean no QS restaurants at any of the other resorts? Hard to believe. If I'm staying for a week at Grand Floridian with limited park access, the only QS I have is Gasparilla for many days? Are we not going to be able to take the monorail over to Contemporary and Polynesian and eat at Contempo Cafe or Captain Cooks? That's not a deal breaker, but that really might be annoying to be so limited in our options.


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> There will be an ap preview for those passholders not blacked out. Which means platinum, gold, and if its on a weekday, weekday passholders. Silver blackout will not be lifted


Any idea about vouchers?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Marissa227 said:


> Does this mean 30 days from our check in we will be able to book for our whole trip? I hope they announce whether MNSHHP is a definite, because  I wouldn’t be as worried about getting a MK day if I knew we would be there for the party.




I think you need to be prepared for that to be a last minute decision (for August parties).


----------



## Remy is Up

Marissa227 said:


> Does this mean 30 days from our check in we will be able to book for our whole trip? I hope they announce whether MNSHHP is a definite, because  I wouldn’t be as worried about getting a MK day if I knew we would be there for the party.


30 days and yes book the whole trip when the first day of your 30 hits. 
Fwiw. I wouldnt count on mnsshp m as ybe 15% likely.. I wouldn't count on f&w. I would give candlelight and Christmas parties a 50% or less shot at this moment


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> Any idea about vouchers?


No answers on that yet. Assume no because the pass is not active. But again. Haven't been told anything for now


----------



## hollyhap

Remy is Up said:


> 30 days and yes book the whole trip when the first day of your 30 hits.
> Fwiw. I wouldnt count on mnsshp m as ybe 15% likely.. I wouldn't count on f&w. I would give candlelight and Christmas parties a 50% or less shot at this moment



what about early morning magic?


----------



## npatellye

Remy is Up said:


> No answers on that yet. Assume no because the pass is not active. But again. Haven't been told anything for now


Is that no that AP voucher holders won’t qualify for previews or no AP voucher holders don’t count as having tickets? I’m hoping and assuming it’s the first but I wanted to double check.


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> No answers on that yet. Assume no because the pass is not active. But again. Haven't been told anything for now


Do you expect we will get any more jaw-dropping news or have they done all the shocking they expect to, and now we all wait for res windows to announce?


----------



## giget86

Thanks! The reservation system staying long term is what worries me. We are booked for March 2021 for 6 days and planned (before all this happened) to be able to spend two days at AK and two at MK plus one each at HS and EPCOT. After I by 6 day tickets I don't want to not be able to get into the parks we want to do or worse only some days. I really hope it all makes sense and works well after they get it all worked out.


----------



## Remy is Up

hollyhap said:


> what about early morning magic?


Don't count on Emm. Hours haven't been updated. All emm and after hours have been suspended for now


----------



## Llama mama

Remy is Up said:


> 30 day rolling window and the reservation system for parks could very well be long term.


What does rolling window mean. Your window will open for your whole stay like fastpasses? Or everyday you will have to get onto the site to make a park reservations?


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Ugh. I don’t like the 30 day park reservation window for a few reasons...if it’s for length of stay as suggested I’ll likely/possibly get cut out for my shorter 3 day long weekend trips (basically any trip I take with my family’s schedule limitations) in favor of someone who has a longer stay and it’s one day shy of the DVC cancellation window so I’ll be stuck with a park free stay if I don’t get park reservations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

giget86 said:


> Thanks! The reservation system staying long term is what worries me. We are booked for March 2021 for 6 days and planned (before all this happened) to be able to spend two days at AK and two at MK plus one each at HS and EPCOT. After I by 6 day tickets I don't want to not be able to get into the parks we want to do or worse only some days. I really hope it all makes sense and works well after they get it all worked out.



Disney is going to jam the parks as soon as they can. I don’t think anyone should be worried about 2021 just yet.


----------



## Remy is Up

npatellye said:


> Is that no that AP voucher holders won’t qualify for previews or no AP voucher holders don’t count as having tickets? I’m hoping and assuming it’s the first but I wanted to double check.


It is a ticket but hasn't been activated so you'll be able to make park reservations but likely won't be able to get into the preview.


----------



## cakebaker

Remy is Up said:


> No answers on that yet. Assume no because the pass is not active. But again. Haven't been told anything for now


That would be unfortunate for me. Wasn’t able to activate due to being cancelled. Thanks.


----------



## vinotinto

Ok, there is a lot of info that was put out today for those arriving June 22-July 5. Should I assume that a similar email will go out to those with reservations for the rest of July, at a later point (after June 12?), asking to indicate if they plan to keep their reservation (and confirm it), modify it, or cancel it? And with similar language about potentially be moved to a different resort?


----------



## jenjersnap

Just speculating, but I doubt they are going to block access between the walkable resorts.That would require so much manpower because physically blocking them is a nearly impossible task. I think they are going to have to consider GF and Poly one big campus and the same with Epcot resorts. However, you may not be able drive into one of them without a dining adr (we have been at WDW when that rule has been enforced) and they could possibly screen MBs before getting on transportation or at the IG exit to discourage others not staying there.



gatechfan99 said:


> Does that mean no QS restaurants at any of the other resorts? Hard to believe. If I'm staying for a week at Grand Floridian with limited park access, the only QS I have is Gasparilla for many days? Are we not going to be able to take the monorail over to Contemporary and Polynesian and eat at Contempo Cafe or Captain Cooks? That's not a deal breaker, but that really might be annoying to be so limited in our options.


----------



## Remy is Up

SaintsManiac said:


> Disney is going to jam the parks as soon as they can. I don’t think anyone should be worried about 2021 just yet.


The reservation system is part of a long term plan that is very complex and will change everything. They are not thinking short term 3 to 6 months here. They are building a system that will be viable long term with other plans they have.


----------



## npatellye

Remy is Up said:


> It is a ticket but hasn't been activated so you'll be able to make park reservations but likely won't be able to get into the preview.


Whew! I was worried we wouldn’t be able to make reservations for August (we were supposed to activate in May). Thank you!


----------



## Remy is Up

Llama mama said:


> What does rolling window mean. Your window will open for your whole stay like fastpasses? Or everyday you will have to get onto the site to make a park reservations?


The first option.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> The reservation system is part of a long term plan that is very complex and will change everything. They are not thinking short term 3 to 6 months here. They are building a system that will be viable long term with other plans they have.



I don’t buy it. Sorry I know you know things, but I can’t see them limiting attendance permanently.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Remy is Up said:


> It is a ticket but hasn't been activated so you'll be able to make park reservations but likely won't be able to get into the preview.


What about those folks whose renewal period feel during the closed period? We have the renewal vouchers sitting on our account, but obviously couldn't activate them yet. Also, the expiration date of our previous passes should be extended but we haven't heard anything yet. I'd still like to get into the preview of one calls while I'm there.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

When will other non-Park Disney ADRs open? For the resort restaurants? My trip starts July 5 and I’m anxious to get those ironed out.


----------



## Remy is Up

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t buy it. Sorry I know you know things, but I can’t see them limiting attendance permanently.


No but they can expand attendance and still use reservations to plan park staffing and such accordingly. There is a lot going on that is very long term thinking which will benefit the company as well. New fp system, New way of managing hopping, new way of handling ap holders, etc etc. It won't limit capacity. It will help the company plan better.


----------



## giget86

I'm guessing they have a plan to make sure you don't buy tickets for x amount of days but can only get into the parks (any park) for less days then?


----------



## pixieprincess925

cakebaker said:


> My daughter has a reservation that falls into those dates, is going to cancel, but hasn’t gotten an email like this.


Are the two reservations linked? In the past we've had comments placed in our reservation that we were traveling with the other party. Perhaps that will help keeping the reservations at the same replacement resort?


----------



## AmberMV

Every time Disney gives us new information it always leads to more questions  

In all seriousness though, I'm glad they finally gave us some good information today. I know I was waiting on alot of that information for my July 4 stay.


----------



## Remy is Up

pixieprincess925 said:


> What about those folks whose renewal period feel during the closed period? We have the renewal vouchers sitting on our account, but obviously couldn't activate them yet. Also, the expiration date of our previous passes should be extended but we haven't heard anything yet. I'd still like to get into the preview of one calls while I'm there.


What do you mean by voucher?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> No but they can expand attendance and still use reservations to plan park staffing and such accordingly. There is a lot going on that is very long term thinking which will benefit the company as well. New fp system, New way of managing hopping, new way of handling ap holders, etc etc. It won't limit capacity. It will help the company plan better.




Gotcha. I'm all for a better system.


----------



## jenjersnap

It is almost like they are admitting (most of) MyMagic+ was a big flop or something. 



Remy is Up said:


> No but they can expand attendance and still use reservations to plan park staffing and such accordingly. There is a lot going on that is very long term thinking which will benefit the company as well. New fp system, New way of managing hopping, new way of handling ap holders, etc etc. It won't limit capacity. It will help the company plan better.


----------



## little_orange_bird

Spridell said:


> I think by July that restriction will be over.
> 
> Today florida took down the checkpoint from Florida to Alabama. So they are starting slowly to lift those restrictions.



thank you for this info!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Remy is Up said:


> What do you mean by voucher?


It's a gold pass, so the AP renewal is sitting in MDE for when my AP ends up expiring and the next one can start. I'd still have to get that activated once I'm at a park, correct?


----------



## Remy is Up

jenjersnap said:


> It is almost like they are admitting (most of) MyMagic+ was a big flop or something.


Not really. But they now have the option to introduce better possibilities. And trust me. It benefits them as well


----------



## Remy is Up

pixieprincess925 said:


> It's a gold pass, so the AP renewal is sitting in MDE for when my AP ends up expiring and the next one can start. I'd still have to get that activated once I'm at a park, correct?


Then you renewed. You are fine


----------



## bernina

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Still nothing linking to the mysterious "June 6th" date.
> Now it's a given, I'll be refreshing all day tomorrow too..



Isn't this the last day they were selling military salute tickets?


----------



## Remy is Up

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> When will other non-Park Disney ADRs open? For the resort restaurants? My trip starts July 5 and I’m anxious to get those ironed out.


TBD. Sorry. Info is releasing slowly. At the moment the system isn't up and running because cancels are still being done.


----------



## yulilin3

Remy is Up said:


> Then you renewed. You are fine


Just to expand on this
What about people who had gold ands it expired during the closure but called to say they would like the extend the ap instead of taking the refund. 
Im assuming they would get the number of days extended in gold once the parks reopen


----------



## Dsny4fun

Remy is Up said:


> Not really. But they now have the option to introduce better possibilities. And trust me. It benefits them as well


Why does it feel like it benefits them more than the guests?


----------



## nicket

Remy is Up said:


> The first option.


 I’m assuming the first option is a benefit to being an on site resort guest like booking ADRs and fp+ were. And other off site guests will have to go in daily to make the park reservation?


----------



## Nvrgrowup

For BRV I hope they have more than the DVC pool open. Its beautiful but kids enjoy the feature pool with the slide and splash pad.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

If I was to purchase annual passes and link them to my account would I be ok to reserve park reservations?


----------



## Remy is Up

yulilin3 said:


> Just to expand on this
> What about people who had gold ands it expired during the closure but called to say they would like the extend the ap instead of taking the refund.
> Im assuming they would get the number of days extended in gold once the parks reopen


From closure date to the end of the pass, if the pass expired, the pass will be extended if they opted for the extension"option 2. Had to call for it"  but
If the pass expired and they did not opt for the extension, they are out of luck until regular tickets start being sold again.
At this time the cms are not aware of when extensions will be processed.


----------



## Remy is Up

Nightmarefandom said:


> If I was to purchase annual passes and link them to my account would I be ok to reserve park reservations?


If you can link an ap you should get the option prior to regular ticket sales


----------



## Remy is Up

Dsny4fun said:


> Why does it feel like it benefits them more than the guests?


Honestly. Its a new world and truthfully. It does


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Remy is Up said:


> If you can link an ap you should get the option prior to regular ticket sales


Link as in put it in my mde?


----------



## amybaud

AmberMV said:


> My guess is
> 1) locals
> 2) APs
> 3) Disney freaks with a complete morbid fascination with this "new normal"



Rentals!  We are stuck.


----------



## Hettie

giget86 said:


> I'm guessing they have a plan to make sure you don't buy tickets for x amount of days but can only get into the parks (any park) for less days then?



I’ve been wondering about this too and haven’t seen it discussed much. Are we going to be in a position of buying our desired amount of park days and then taking what we can get via reservations? And then what happens to our unused ticket days? That has some serious implications as to how they handle ticket expiration and multi-day tickets.


----------



## Remy is Up

Nightmarefandom said:


> Link as in put it in my mde?


Yes


----------



## Remy is Up

Hettie said:


> I’ve been wondering about this too and haven’t seen it discussed much. Are we going to be in a position of buying our desired amount of park days and then taking what we can get via reservations? And then what happens to our unused ticket days? That has some serious implications as to how they handle ticket expiration and multi-day tickets.


The plan is in place to make sure everyone gets the opportunity


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Remy is Up said:


> Yes


Ok thank you I do have a hotel reservation as well so I should be one of the first groups of people to reserve then?


----------



## JPM4

Remy is Up said:


> If you can link an ap you should get the option prior to regular ticket sales


With the talk of the “rolling” 30 days. I’m an AP holder and have 2 short stays from 7/14-7/17 and then 8/9-8/12. Both using points so I’m fine there but do you/we have any idea how many park reservations one could hold in a 30 day time frame?


----------



## RamblingMad

Watched Craig's walk through of Universal when it opened to the public on June 5th.  Looks pretty good.  I'm sure Disney will be fine.


----------



## Remy is Up

Remy is Up said:


> Yes


You are good to go from what I know


----------



## Remy is Up

JPM4 said:


> With the talk of the “rolling” 30 days. I’m an AP holder and have 2 short stays from 7/14-7/17 and then 8/9-8/12. Both using points so I’m fine there but do you/we have any idea how many park reservations one could hold in a 30 day time frame?


Not defined as of yet


----------



## pixieprincess925

Remy is Up said:


> Then you renewed. You are fine


Awesome, thanks for all your help and information!


----------



## Remy is Up

Nightmarefandom said:


> Ok thank you I do have a hotel reservation as well so I should be one of the first groups of people to reserve then?


Mhm


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Remy is Up said:


> Mhm


Thank you sorry for all of the questions I appreciate you


----------



## cakebaker

pixieprincess925 said:


> What about those folks whose renewal period feel during the closed period? We have the renewal vouchers sitting on our account, but obviously couldn't activate them yet. Also, the expiration date of our previous passes should be extended but we haven't heard anything yet. I'd still like to get into the preview of one calls while I'm there.


Just searched for historical info on vouchers and they apparently were allowed for Pandora and GE previews so I guess we’ll wait and see. We have 5 APs and I’m the lone voucher. We may not even go if we can, so no pressure either way.


----------



## Arym

Remy is Up said:


> From closure date to the end of the pass, if the pass expired, the pass will be extended if they opted for the extension"option 2. Had to call for it"  but
> If the pass expired and they did not opt for the extension, they are out of luck until regular tickets start being sold again.
> At this time the cms are not aware of when extensions will be processed.



1)My daughter and I have out of state passes, another daughter has a FL Gold pass. They expired all different days in April and May. The earliest one is my out-of-state daughter, who had three weeks left. So, in theory, assuming Disney does not extend beyond those three weeks, we will have our APs available only through the end of July. If we can't travel that fast due to work obligations and can't even get a resort reservation (our budget does not allow DVC resorts) do you think we are just out of luck? Could we possibly be able to stay off-site but get park reservations? Then, we have the added complication that my husband does not have an AP and will need to buy tickets.

2)Do you think most people who want to visit Disney by Labor Day weekend will be able to, whether they currently have tickets and resort reservations or not? Alternatively, how about through fall?

I know you don't really know the answer (or do you?, lol) but you seem to have a good understanding of how things are going? Really, just looking for an informed guess. Thanks!


----------



## EarsGoWithEverything

Trying to wrap my head around all of this.  My son and his friends have reservations for POP July 4 and Julyl 5-10. (The 5th-10 has the hoppers and free dining attached. 4th was an afterthought added later- room only)  I haven't cancelled in hopes of rescheduling their trip. (All going off to college in late Aug- so it's early Aug or end of Dec/Jan. No other options).  So- no parks open during their dates. Shocked that they weren't cancelled outright. They want to reschedule- I've been waiting for the green light from Disney to contact them. 

Tonight's email says they need to _confirm, modify, or cance_l their reservation by June 12. (I am guessing this is referring to the July 4th reservation because it falls in the 6/22-7/4 window).   I've been on hold for 55 min now- and keep getting the same recording saying that they _cannot modify_ _reservations at this time_.    I'm a little confused here.  Can they modify reservations or not? Why are they saying I need to confirm, modify, or cancel if they can't modify? (Am I sitting on hold for no reason?)


----------



## Marissa227

Remy is Up said:


> 30 days and yes book the whole trip when the first day of your 30 hits.
> Fwiw. I wouldnt count on mnsshp m as ybe 15% likely.. I wouldn't count on f&w. I would give candlelight and Christmas parties a 50% or less shot at this moment


Thank you. This really helps with decision making and planning!


----------



## gatechfan99

So I'm just thinking about this rolling window for Park Reservations and being able to make all your days' reservations 30 days from your first day. It makes me wonder if the in-demand parks are going to be like the new in-demand rides for FP+. Just like it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage FP, now it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a MK (or HS if all of SWGE is open) park reservation.


----------



## JPM4

Remy is Up said:


> Not defined as of yet


Thanks for answering all these questions!


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> The reservation system is part of a long term plan that is very complex and will change everything. They are not thinking short term 3 to 6 months here. They are building a system that will be viable long term with other plans they have.



I’m starting to feel that Disney isn’t going to be what many of us expect it to be for a long time if ever anymore.


----------



## Remy is Up

Nightmarefandom said:


> Thank you sorry for all of the questions I appreciate you


No worries. I have my daughter in ecommerce working from home so I can answer some things due to her. Other stuff is because of contacts and relationships I have with people in higher positions. I always preface things with at this time because things change rapidly. And I don't post things I can't so I can post things I'm given ok to post.   I'll always help where I can.


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> I’m starting to feel that Disney isn’t going to be what many of us expect it to be for a long time if ever anymore.


You would be correct. Still magical. Just have to approach the trips in different ways


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Remy is Up said:


> No worries. I have my daughter in ecommerce working from home so I can answer some things due to her. Other stuff is because of contacts and relationships I have with people in higher positions. I always preface things with at this time because things change rapidly. And I don't post things I can't so I can post things I'm given ok to post.   I'll always help where I can.


You’ve definitely eased my mind quite a bit so I thank you.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Remy is Up said:


> 30 days and yes book the whole trip when the first day of your 30 hits.
> Fwiw. I wouldnt count on mnsshp m as ybe 15% likely.. I wouldn't count on f&w. I would give candlelight and Christmas parties a 50% or less shot at this moment


This surprises me.. how will Disney be marketable if the world keeps moving in this more open direction, and Disney removes ALL festivities and festivals for ALL seasons? Everything else, including HHN, will be in full swing, and we will have nothing?  This is going to be a hard hit.


----------



## Remy is Up

gatechfan99 said:


> So I'm just thinking about this rolling window for Park Reservations and being able to make all your days' reservations 30 days from your first day. It makes me wonder if the in-demand parks are going to be like the new in-demand rides for FP+. Just like it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage FP, now it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a MK (or HS if all of SWGE is open) park reservation.


Could be true but the new proposed fp system will even things out when they get it operational.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

A moment of silence for the family that doesn’t follow these boards or anything on FB and just hears Disney is going to be open on their dates and just shows up.


----------



## Remy is Up

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This surprises me.. how will Disney be marketable if the world keeps moving in this more open direction, and Disney removes ALL festivities and festivals for ALL seasons? Everything else, including HHN, will be in full swing, and we will have nothing?  This is going to be a hard hit.


Because they are trying to be proactive for a while. Give it time and be patient. Those percentages are today. They can change 3 weeks from now.  The larger plan isn't changing. What is open and when can


----------



## pixieprincess925

Remy is Up said:


> if the pass expired, the pass will be extended if they opted for the extension"option 2. Had to call for it"


 What does this mean? Were AP's supposed to call and tell Disney if they wanted to extend or refund? My son's expires July 4, so we haven't done anything yet. Will it get extended automatically or do I need to call Disney? Thanks again!


----------



## AmberMV

EarsGoWithEverything said:


> Trying to wrap my head around all of this.  My son and his friends have reservations for POP July 4 and Julyl 5-10. (The 5th-10 has the hoppers and free dining attached. 4th was an afterthought added later- room only)  I haven't cancelled in hopes of rescheduling their trip. (All going off to college in late Aug- so it's early Aug or end of Dec/Jan. No other options).  So- no parks open during their dates. Shocked that they weren't cancelled outright. They want to reschedule- I've been waiting for the green light from Disney to contact them.
> 
> Tonight's email says they need to _confirm, modify, or cance_l their reservation by June 12. (I am guessing this is referring to the July 4th reservation because it falls in the 6/22-7/4 window).   I've been on hold for 55 min now- and keep getting the same recording saying that they _cannot modify_ _reservations at this time_.    I'm a little confused here.  Can they modify reservations or not? Why are they saying I need to confirm, modify, or cancel if they can't modify? (Am I sitting on hold for no reason?)


They aren't the best at consistency.  Since you've already been on hold so long you should definitely wait to get a person to talk to.  You should be able to modify your dates based on the email that you (and me) got for our July 4 stay.  I opted to confirm instead of cancel or modify so I'm not in your boat but you should also be able to modify through the email you received.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This surprises me.. how will Disney be marketable if the world keeps moving in this more open direction, and Disney removes ALL festivities and festivals for ALL seasons? Everything else, including HHN, will be in full swing, and we will have nothing?  This is going to be a hard hit.


Yep.  Disney is shooting itself in the foot with this.  The "new normal" is very quickly going out the window.  By the time they open in July a lot of this stuff won't even be going on anymore.  They really need to start thinking ahead, not dwelling on last months info etc.


----------



## bernina

AmberMV said:


> If anyone is curious what the screens look like for those with trips up through 7/4 that the new email went out to confirm trips:
> View attachment 499536



The last paragraph in image above is interesting. DVC members who booked a DVC resort are confirmed. Does that apply to DVC members who paid cash? And what about non DVC members booked in DVC villas. Just seems odd. They could have said if your resort is included in the list of open resorts you're confirmed. Just seems oddly specific.


----------



## Remy is Up

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This surprises me.. how will Disney be marketable if the world keeps moving in this more open direction, and Disney removes ALL festivities and festivals for ALL seasons? Everything else, including HHN, will be in full swing, and we will have nothing?  This is going to be a hard hit.


Because they are trying to be proactive for a while. Give it time and be patient. Those percentages are today. They can change 3 weeks from now.  The larger plan isn't changing. What is open and when can


Remy is Up said:


> Because they are trying to be proactive for a while. Give it time and be patient. Those percentages are today. They can change 3 weeks from now.  The larger plan isn't changing. What is open and when can


And fwiw. Hhn is going to be very limited if it even runs.


----------



## Remy is Up

chicagoshannon said:


> Yep.  Disney is shooting itself in the foot with this.  The "new normal" is very quickly going out the window.  By the time they open in July a lot of this stuff won't even be going on anymore.  They really need to start thinking ahead, not dwelling on last months info etc.


Trust me. They are 6 months to a year ahead. July was the plan from the beginning and they are sticking to their plans. Disney will be just fine. They are not other parks.


----------



## AmberMV

pixieprincess925 said:


> What does this mean? Were AP's supposed to call and tell Disney if they wanted to extend or refund? My son's expires July 4, so we haven't done anything yet. Will it get extended automatically or do I need to call Disney? Thanks again!


Emails were sent out to all AP shortly after the closure and the AP page on Disney's site has said from the closure period that there was a time that AP needed to call and opt in for specific options depending on paid in full AP or payment plans.  You may want to call them about this.


----------



## Krandor

bernina said:


> The last paragraph in image above is interesting. DVC members who booked a DVC resort are confirmed. Does that apply to DVC members who paid cash? And what about non DVC members booked in DVC villas. Just seems odd. They could have said if your resort is included in the list of open resorts you're confirmed. Just seems oddly specific.



I think it basically means if it was paid with DVC points it is confirmed since legally they can't do anything with those.  Not sure what it means for DVC cash.


----------



## Remy is Up

pixieprincess925 said:


> What does this mean? Were AP's supposed to call and tell Disney if they wanted to extend or refund? My son's expires July 4, so we haven't done anything yet. Will it get extended automatically or do I need to call Disney? Thanks again!


Is it paid in full or a monthly plan?


----------



## KrissyD715

Remy is Up said:


> Just what I know at this time. They haven't fully decided on smuggler but its leaning to not yet. Rotr is a yes but expect it to be different. Other things are still tbd.


Oh no! Star Wars is our reason for booking. Any idea on droid making?


----------



## pixieprincess925

Remy is Up said:


> Is it paid in full or a monthly plan?


Paid in full


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Remy is Up said:


> Because they are trying to be proactive for a while. Give it time and be patient. Those percentages are today. They can change 3 weeks from now.  The larger plan isn't changing. What is open and when can
> 
> And fwiw. Hhn is going to be very limited if it even runs.



Thank you 

Do you think they'll still decorate the parks? I WANT THE PUMPKIN WREATHS!


----------



## Remy is Up

pixieprincess925 said:


> Paid in full


So an extension will be automatic once extensions are processed.


----------



## Remy is Up

KrissyD715 said:


> Oh no! Star Wars is our reason for booking. Any idea on droid making?


Not yet


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Just to expand on this
> What about people who had gold ands it expired during the closure but called to say they would like the extend the ap instead of taking the refund.
> Im assuming they would get the number of days extended in gold once the parks reopen


I have platinum with the same thing. It actually expires mid trip. But they had added the ap place card or whatever that allows me to make FPs before they cancelled them.


----------



## Remy is Up

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Thank you
> 
> Do you think they'll still decorate the parks? I WANT THE PUMPKIN WREATHS!


Covid won't effect decorating the parks


----------



## LSUmiss

Dsny4fun said:


> Why does it feel like it benefits them more than the guests?


Uh yeah much more likely that's the case.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> I think it basically means if it was paid with DVC points it is confirmed since legally they can't do anything with those.  Not sure what it means for DVC cash.


We are not DVC, but stay frequently cash booked through Disney.
I can tell you that if you are staying booked via Disney, cash, you’d never know it was a DVC resort. They refer to it and treat it as any other resort.
My daughter had booked one of our reservations and has not yet cancelled it for OKW 6/28-7/3. She just called asking me what the email was. Clearly she is not obsessed as I am.  
So apparently cash has to confirm a DVC reservation . She’ll be cancelling.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> A moment of silence for the family that doesn’t follow these boards or anything on FB and just hears Disney is going to be open on their dates and just shows up.




A full day of prayer for the poor CMs that have to deal with them in person.


----------



## SarahC97

I'm wondering what will happen to those of us non-dvc folks with reservations after opening. I'm at Wilderness Lodge and it sounds like the people they're allowing to modify at this point are seeing very low availability. Should I assume my vacation at the end of July isn't happening? I just don't know what to think.


----------



## Remy is Up

LSUmiss said:


> I have platinum with the same thing. It actually expires mid trip. But they had added the ap place card or whatever that allows me to make FPs before they cancelled them.


Can't comment on the fp keycards as fp is not valid now. You should be ok from a ticket standpoint


----------



## Owlpost23

Janet McDonald said:


> We live in Arkansas and bought annual passes two days ago. In all the stress it led me to research UO for a back up. Ended up booking three nights on the tail end of our mid July Disney trip. During the research saw how much more affordable UO season passes are and not more more than the two days we were already gonna be there.  Plus the fact the season pass was a 15 month special!  We have only been once, three years ago but we loved it so we are very excited and this has helped with the Disney blues.


You'll love it! No ADR's,no worrying about transportation,very manageable,beautiful...I could go on and on! Enjoy!


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> You would be correct. Still magical. Just have to approach the trips in different ways



Guess it doesn’t even feel like it will be magical. I am AP and DVC and just feeling sad, we aren’t the planners for Disney now since we went so much.


----------



## Remy is Up

SarahC97 said:


> I'm wondering what will happen to those of is non-dvc folks with reservations after opening. I'm at Wilderness Lodge and it sounds like the people they're allowing to modify at this point are seeing very low availability. Should I assume my vacation at the end of July isn't happening? I just don't know what to think.


Noone knows yet which resorts will be open so just wait for now. Patience and the gift of time


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Question: so it looks like I will not be able to go to a QS location in any other resort but my own?

Vacation is August 12th


----------



## Jiminy76

Remy is Up said:


> The reservation system is part of a long term plan that is very complex and will change everything. They are not thinking short term 3 to 6 months here. They are building a system that will be viable long term with other plans they have.


That’s a shame and if they continue a one park a day reservation system into the future past the reduced capacity time period this would be a deal breaker for me and I would have no interest in renewing my AP and would more than likely look into selling off my DVC.


----------



## Remy is Up

jlwhitney said:


> Guess it doesn’t even feel like it will be magical. I am AP and DVC and just feeling sad, we aren’t the planners for Disney now since we went so much.


I wouldnt be down. I think it just an adjustment for all of us. We are platinum ap and are just going to roll with it


----------



## giget86

It seems Disney plans to be proactive for the rest of the year. That's great I guess but how many people really will keep going if they keep taking things away. I mean who wants to buy tickets and hope you get into a park every day of your planned stay. Since you have to buy the tickets first. What if you can't get into the park you want during your stay at all? Tons of money to just hope for the best at 30 days out. What happens if you can't get in any park on one day of your stay?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> You would be correct. Still magical. Just have to approach the trips in different ways



I am excited to learn something new. I was getting frustrated with the system.


----------



## Brianstl

Remy is Up said:


> No but they can expand attendance and still use reservations to plan park staffing and such accordingly. There is a lot going on that is very long term thinking which will benefit the company as well. New fp system, New way of managing hopping, new way of handling ap holders, etc etc. It won't limit capacity. It will help the company plan better.


I am not buying they have a need to manage park hopping post COVID.  If they thought they needed to do this they could have easily done it at anytime before by simply ending it or limiting the number ofpark hopper tickets they sell.  They have never done that because park hopping is a huge money maker for them.  Not only do the tickets cost more, but it keeps people on site spending more money.  They limit park hopping they will dramatically hurt their restaurant business.  If on my DHS or MK days I don’t have the option with park hopper to head over to EPCOT for dinner, I am going to head off site to drop my money for dinner at a non Disney restaurant more often than not.


----------



## Remy is Up

Jiminy76 said:


> That’s a shame and if they continue a one park a day reservation system into the future past the reduced capacity time period this would be a deal breaker for me and I would have no interest in renewing my AP and would more than likely look into selling off my DVC.


When you see the rest of what rolls out with it. You won't be unhappy as an ap and dvc member if the plan in place comes to fruition.


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> Yep.  Disney is shooting itself in the foot with this.  The "new normal" is very quickly going out the window.  By the time they open in July a lot of this stuff won't even be going on anymore.  They really need to start thinking ahead, not dwelling on last months info etc.


I wonder if this is part of they’re strategy. Announce all these restrictions & get ppl to cancel & then change a lot of them at the last minute or shortly after opening.


----------



## Krandor

giget86 said:


> It seems Disney plans to be proactive for the rest of the year. That's great I guess but how many people really will keep going if they keep taking things away. I mean who wants to buy tickets and hope you get into a park every day of your planned stay. Since you have to buy the tickets first. What if you can't get into the park you want during your stay at all? Tons of money to just hope for the best at 30 days out. What happens if you can't get in any park on one day of your stay?



And with all these changes lasting as long as it looks like they will it makes me concerned for rundisney. Is Wine and dine even a possibility in this state? Marathon weekend?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Remy, any idea on the timeline surrounding when those of us with non-DVC resort reservations shortly after the reopening might hear some news on where we might be put?


----------



## Remy is Up

Brianstl said:


> I am not buying they have a need to manage park hopping post COVID.  If they thought they needed to do this they could have easily done it at anytime before by simply ending it or limiting the number ofpark hopper tickets they sell.  They have never done that because park hopping is a huge money maker for them.  Not only do the tickets cost more, but it keeps people on site spending more money.  They limit park hopping they will dramatically hurt their restaurant business.  If on my DHS or MK days I don’t have the option with park hopper to head over to EPCOT for dinner, I am going to head off site to drop my money for dinner at a non Disney restaurant more often than not.


There is more to it and it works in conjunction with other possible plans. Everything can be modified but the plan taken as a whole makes perfect sense. Platinum and gold ap holders, dvc,and resort guests will be just fine.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> And with all these changes lasting as long as it looks like they will it makes me concerned for rundisney. Is Wine and dine even a possibility in this state? Marathon weekend?


Was being discussed this past week. Haven't heard the plans yet


----------



## Wubeachbum

Wubeachbum said:


> My family bought out of state AP based on the logic we would have a Disney year.  We put a lot of money and effort into planning these trips, and Disney’s greed and indecision has made the process anything but magical.  They no longer deserve their customer service reputation.  They are trading months where my kids are in school for spring break and summer, that is not an equal trade for my family.  They should also not be ”restarting” the AP clock without giving us what we paid for, park access for 365 days.  I will wait to see the final details, but the shine is gone for our family.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Emails were sent out to all AP shortly after the closure and the AP page on Disney's site has said from the closure period that there was a time that AP needed to call and opt in for specific options depending on paid in full AP or payment plans.  You may want to call them about this.


I don’t think this was for out of state platinum. I’m pretty sure I remember my email said if I wanted the extension I didn’t need to do anything. I only needed to call if I wanted a refund.


----------



## Arym

It all feels so sad. I, and I'm sure others, were eager to get back to feeling some sort of normal. Now it seems like everything is changing at Disney and they don't even want us. With no tickets and no resort reservation, I don't know that we will even be able to go at all anytime soon. We so wanted to get back to our happy place and now who knows when they will even let us come. Sorry to be so melodramatic but I have tears in my eyes as I type this. I know that a Disney trip isn't all that important in the whole scheme of life but to us it means being with our favorite people in our favorite place and after a long few months, we were really looking forward to that happening.


----------



## Remy is Up

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Remy, any idea on the timeline surrounding when those of us with non-DVC resort reservations shortly after the reopening might hear some news on where we might be put?


No announcement at of yet. I'd say be patient as there has been no information or decisions on non dvc resorts other than campground.


----------



## Krandor

Remy is Up said:


> Was being discussed this past week. Haven't heard the plans yet



hope they find a way to make them happen Since I   love doing the races but gee things are in flux right now And that’s likely down the list.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Arym said:


> It all feels so sad. I, and I'm sure others, were eager to get back to feeling some sort of normal. Now it seems like everything is changing at Disney and they don't even want us. With no tickets and no resort reservation, I don't know that we will even be able to go at all anytime soon. We so wanted to get back to our happy place and now who knows when they will even let us come. Sorry to be so melodramatic but I have tears in my eyes as I type this. I know that a Disney trip isn't all that important in the whole scheme of life but to us it means being with our favorite people in our favorite place and after a long few months, we were really looking forward to that happening.



I understand and empathize. I am booked for  summer 2021. I feel things will be much calmer and we will know much more by then.


----------



## Remy is Up

There has been no decision on restarting the clock.
This is not disney being greedy
Disney didn't create covid.
They are doing the best they can in a situation noone was prepared for.


----------



## Remy is Up

Arym said:


> It all feels so sad. I, and I'm sure others, were eager to get back to feeling some sort of normal. Now it seems like everything is changing at Disney and they don't even want us. With no tickets and no resort reservation, I don't know that we will even be able to go at all anytime soon. We so wanted to get back to our happy place and now who knows when they will even let us come. Sorry to be so melodramatic but I have tears in my eyes as I type this. I know that a Disney trip isn't all that important in the whole scheme of life but to us it means being with our favorite people in our favorite place and after a long few months, we were really looking forward to that happening.


They do want us all back. But they are trying to adjust to a new world and putting new systems in place to prevent future closures and protect guests and cms.


----------



## cakebaker

Arym said:


> . I know that a Disney trip isn't all that important in the whole scheme of life but to us it means being with our favorite people in our favorite place and after a long few months, we were really looking forward to that happening.



You aren’t alone in your feelings. We’ve been going for decades and the last few years being able to introduce my grandson to everything has been amazing.

I’m willing to wait and watch, but I just don’t see why the sudden need for permanent changes. Short term, sure. I hope it is still a place for us when it’s all said and done.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think this was for out of state platinum. I’m pretty sure I remember my email said if I wanted the extension I didn’t need to do anything. I only needed to call if I wanted a refund.



I called not too long after that email to see what the refund amount would be. The CM told me they weren't doing refunds yet and I had to wait for more details. Not sure if this is still the case now that an opening day is set.


----------



## maciemouse

I am so confused.  I have a reservation for POFQ July 9-13.  If that resort is closed, they will move me for free to a DVC resort?  Also, I have an AP.  But that wont guarantee park admission during my stay?  I have to make a reservation and may get one?  Is this correct?


----------



## Remy is Up

cakebaker said:


> You aren’t alone in your feelings. We’ve been going for decades and the last few years being able to introduce my grandson to everything has been amazing.
> 
> I’m willing to wait and watch, but I just don’t see why the sudden need for permanent changes. Short term, sure. I hope it is still a place for us when it’s all said and done.


It will. Just in a new format to make sure this doesn't happen again. Patience is the best thing for everyone


----------



## Jiminy76

Remy is Up said:


> When you see the rest of what rolls out with it. You won't be unhappy as an ap and dvc member if the plan in place comes to fruition.


Hmmmm.... interested you see what they have in store. Hopefully the new system will allow some spontaneity and not make you decide 30 days out what park(s) you want to go to each day.


----------



## Soccer Princess

We have 4 park magic tickets. What if I can’t get reservations to each of the 4 parks for our 4 days? Will those tickets be switched to allow for whatever parks are open? Or will I get refunded?


----------



## PPFlight75

gatechfan99 said:


> So I'm just thinking about this rolling window for Park Reservations and being able to make all your days' reservations 30 days from your first day. It makes me wonder if the in-demand parks are going to be like the new in-demand rides for FP+. Just like it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage FP, now it might take you until Days 4 or 5 to get a MK (or HS if all of SWGE is open) park reservation.


Wow. I sometimes take short trips and sometimes long trips. If I have to extend a trip just to be able to go to the park I want....well I just don’t know. I mean, if I can’t get a FP, I can still stand in line but not being able to access a park even with a ticket? Maybe I’m not understanding.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Wait, APs have to opt for a refund now before we know what the extension looks like? I have been holding off phoning since phone CM’s obviously don’t have answers yet that allow us to decide which route is better for us (or another solution) and I didn’t want to waste everyone’s time.


----------



## Remy is Up

maciemouse said:


> I am so confused.  I have a reservation for POFQ July 9-13.  If that resort is closed, they will move me for free to a DVC resort?  Also, I have an AP.  But that wont guarantee park admission during my stay?  I have to make a reservation and may get one?  Is this correct?


Right now they are working with ressies through 7/4. Fisney won't cancel or modify a ressie to a resort for them. You'll need to call. Wait until Monday and do a chat to see if they are modifying stays on your dates yet. Then you can call. All fees have been waived through October 3rd. Only resorts announced open at this time are dvc and campground. You will be responsible nsible for any upgrade fees on the room if applicable.


----------



## Luvears

AmberMV said:


> I fit into both your question criteria.
> #1 Had June 10 Beach.  Apparently if you had a room reservation with tickets you can reschedule.  You can also reschedule if you had a room-only reservation.  You can reschedule to July 11-Dec 31, 2020.  BUT, if you had a room reservation with dining plan and no tickets (due to having AP, etc) you get squat and no reschedule (my situation).
> #2  Cash stay at Riviera July 4 with dining plan.  No adjustment on MDE to reflect new price, no emails either.


Amber- I am reading about developments for 6/22-7/4 check in stays- you should be able call TA or Disney (assume a hold) for options. I rec’d a guest email as well to review options- no price outlined though! frustrating


----------



## Remy is Up

PPFlight75 said:


> Wow. I sometimes take short trips and sometimes long trips. If I have to extend a trip just to be able to go to the park I want....well I just don’t know. I mean, if I can’t get a FP, I can still stand in line but not being able to access a park even with a ticket? Maybe I’m not understanding.


If you are a platinum or gold ap holder or on property you'll be fine


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> You aren’t alone in your feelings. We’ve been going for decades and the last few years being able to introduce my grandson to everything has been amazing.
> 
> I’m willing to wait and watch, but I just don’t see why the sudden need for permanent changes. Short term, sure. I hope it is still a place for us when it’s all said and done.



on this I agree. Not sure the need for permeneht changes except in areas like sanitation and the like. Maybe if they wanted to go to a new fast pass system this would be the time but park reservations and limits on hopping as permenent changes im not so sure.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wait, APs have to opt for a refund now before we know what the extension looks like? I have been holding off phoning since phone CM’s obviously don’t have answers yet that allow us to decide which route is better for us (or another solution) and I didn’t want to waste everyone’s time.


Can you clarify. What type of pass it and when does it expire


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> Can you clarify. What type of pass it and when does it expire



Out of state platinum. Expires in October.


----------



## Remy is Up

Krandor said:


> on this I agree. Not sure the need for permeneht changes except in areas like sanitation and the like. Maybe if they wanted to go to a new fast pass system this would be the time but park reservations and limits on hopping as permenent changes im not so sure.


Again. Its a large picture and parts can be modified. I just know what the primary plan they want to implement is long term if all goes well.


----------



## wdwlver

Remy is Up said:


> When you see the rest of what rolls out with it. You won't be unhappy as an ap and dvc member if the plan in place comes to fruition.


This is the first thing I’ve heard that makes me feel a little better about all the changes.


----------



## NoTime42

Remy is Up said:


> From closure date to the end of the pass, if the pass expired, the pass will be extended if they opted for the extension"option 2. Had to call for it"  but
> If the pass expired and they did not opt for the extension, they are out of luck until regular tickets start being sold again.
> At this time the cms are not aware of when extensions will be processed.


I hate having to make this decision.  My gold pass expires in a week and a half.  I bumped my stay to the beginning of August. 
If I will only be able to reserve 3 or 4 park entrances for my week..I would rather choose the refund option 1.


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> Out of state platinum. Expires in October.


No deadline to decide. I'd call and make a choice before the parks reopen. Once you decide between extension or partial refund it is not reversible.


----------



## KrissyD715

Remy is Up said:


> There is more to it and it works in conjunction with other possible plans. Everything can be modified but the plan taken as a whole makes perfect sense. Platinum and gold ap holders, dvc,and resort guests will be just fine.


I’m glad you’re here to speak and bring insight because lack of information is one of the quickest ways to break down trust and if we want to do Disney this summer, we need trust.


----------



## MrsSmith07

@Remy is Up Curious if you think ill just be out of luck here. We are July 18-26 at GF, we are all Gold AP, except my son and his girlfriend. They are silver, but Disney won't allow you to upgrade until you're physically at the park. We had the planning card for Fastpass, which I know doesn't exist anymore, but it still shows in MDE. In your best guess, do you think they will be left out of park reservations or do you think the planning card still serves any purpose for them to see that they will be upgrading? In my heart I kinda know they will be left out, but man that stinks, since we would have been upgraded long before this mess if they allowed you to do it over the phone.


----------



## maciemouse

Remy is Up said:


> Right now they are working with ressies through 7/4. Fisney won't cancel or modify a ressie to a resort for them. You'll need to call. Wait until Monday and do a chat to see if they are modifying stays on your dates yet. Then you can call. All fees have been waived through October 3rd. Only resorts announced open at this time are dvc and campground. You will be responsible nsible for any upgrade fees on the room if applicable.


But no guarantee park admission, correct?


----------



## tinkerhon

giget86 said:


> It seems Disney plans to be proactive for the rest of the year. That's great I guess but how many people really will keep going if they keep taking things away. I mean who wants to buy tickets and hope you get into a park every day of your planned stay. Since you have to buy the tickets first. What if you can't get into the park you want during your stay at all? Tons of money to just hope for the best at 30 days out. What happens if you can't get in any park on one day of your stay?



That was basically the deal- breaker for us , and what lead us to cancel our July 14 trip - not knowing if our hotel (ASMovies ) was going to be open didn't help either - but it was the uncertainty regarding the parks - not knowing which park (if any) we would be going to on any given day was too much for us 
Ymmv, but that's where the planner side of me takes over


----------



## Remy is Up

NoTime42 said:


> I hate having to make this decision.  My gold pass expires in a week and a half.  I bumped my stay to the beginning of August.
> If I will only be able to reserve 3 or 4 park entrances for my week..I would rather choose the refund option 1.


You'll get first choice on park days. You should be ok. Rule of inheritance.


----------



## Remy is Up

maciemouse said:


> But no guarantee park admission, correct?


You'll have first choice of park reservations. As long as you hsve valid tax you are good


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> No deadline to decide. I'd call and make a choice before the parks reopen. Once you decide between extension or partial refund it is not reversible.



Thanks. Do you think they’ll be able to tell us how long the extension period is by the time the parks open?


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

Remy, so in 2020, is there any chance that the hours become longer and nightly entertainment (Happily Ever After, Fantasmic, etc) come back if things improve with the virus? Or then does it become also a staffing issue? I don’t now how big a role not having the college program makes in determining those things. Or something else? I guess what I’m asking is: is there any chance of those things and character meets returning in 2020- is it solely dependent on safety or are there other considerations?


----------



## Remy is Up

Soccer Princess said:


> We have 4 park magic tickets. What if I can’t get reservations to each of the 4 parks for our 4 days? Will those tickets be switched to allow for whatever parks are open? Or will I get refunded?


Call and ask. That is a very uncommon situation but a great question


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> Thanks. Do you think they’ll be able to tell us how long the extension period is by the time the parks open?


Maybe. Lots of variables based on when they extend until. It all depends on when they start the clock


----------



## DMLAINI

Soccer Princess said:


> We have 4 park magic tickets. What if I can’t get reservations to each of the 4 parks for our 4 days? Will those tickets be switched to allow for whatever parks are open? Or will I get refunded?


We're in the same situation


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> There is more to it and it works in conjunction with other possible plans. Everything can be modified but the plan taken as a whole makes perfect sense. _Platinum and gold ap holders_, dvc,and resort guests will be just fine.


Ok *now *I'm worried!  What about non Plat/Gold APs? Silver and under APs are going to be upset?


----------



## ksm5084

I know this is a bit more specific - but if you are staying elsewhere and have a dining reservation at Kona, for example, at dinnertime - are you able to visit the Poly earlier in the day?


----------



## maciemouse

One more question.  I am platinum AP and it expires July 23.  They will automatically extend my pass for the number of days closed?  Do I need to call to make sure this gets done?


----------



## Remy is Up

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> Remy, so in 2020, is there any chance that the hours become longer and nightly entertainment (Happily Ever After, Fantasmic, etc) come back if things improve with the virus? Or then does it become also a staffing issue? I don’t now how big a role not having the college program makes in determining those things. Or something else? I guess what I’m asking is: is there any chance of those things and character meets returning in 2020- is it solely dependent on safety or are there other considerations?


At this time all decisions on entertainment options , future of college program etc is fluid. I anticipate cp and cultural reps back in 2021 and entertainment is going to be decided based upon state of things


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> Maybe. Lots of variables based on when they extend until. It all depends on when they start the clock



The million dollar question! I have no idea what we’re going to do yet, as international APs. In a perfect world Disney just lets us stay frozen.


----------



## Sandisw

bernina said:


> The last paragraph in image above is interesting. DVC members who booked a DVC resort are confirmed. Does that apply to DVC members who paid cash? And what about non DVC members booked in DVC villas. Just seems odd. They could have said if your resort is included in the list of open resorts you're confirmed. Just seems oddly specific.



My DVC page showed confirmed because I am at VGF on points


----------



## Remy is Up

AmberMV said:


> Ok *now *I'm worried!  What about non Plat/Gold APs? Silver and under APs are going to be upset?


It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well


----------



## Remy is Up

DGsAtBLT said:


> The million dollar question! I have no idea what we’re going to do yet, as international APs. In a perfect world Disney just lets us stay frozen.


Contact international UK team. Different policies


----------



## AmberMV

Remy is Up said:


> It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well


Differentiated how?  They seem different to me, with different levels of benefits already.  I'm worried


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269454200339136512


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Remy is Up said:


> Contact international UK team. Different policies



Canadian . Are we under the same umbrella as out of state US APs? (Sorry for the continued questions)


----------



## jlwhitney

Remy is Up said:


> It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well



I have gold and the rest of my family has silver , wonder what will happen. Need to decide on refund or extension at some point too since till masks drop we won’t be going as is. One pass expires in August and the rest october. Also have the water park annual pass that expires in August.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Remy is Up said:


> No deadline to decide. I'd call and make a choice before the parks reopen. Once you decide between extension or partial refund it is not reversible.


Guess I'm probably out of luck. I was also waiting to see when they would start the clock again. We have platinum APs that were set to expire in mid-May. I just didn't want to take a refund if it might mean missing out on something better. Our April trip was cancelled and we opted not to reschedule right away because so much was up in the air at the time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remy is Up said:


> It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well



I really hope they don’t mess with tickets. I’m in a unique situation with mine being old from before they went to dated ones.


----------



## Eric Smith

Llama mama said:


> If at BW or BC , what’s to stop you from going to Dolphin or Swan for QS meals?
> Good point.


Possibly the insane prices for the quick service in the Dolphin


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> I'm wondering what will happen to those of us non-dvc folks with reservations after opening. I'm at Wilderness Lodge and it sounds like the people they're allowing to modify at this point are seeing very low availability. Should I assume my vacation at the end of July isn't happening? I just don't know what to think.



Right now, only thing available is DVC, not deluxe resorts like WL. I’d say you have a good chance of being okay because it would be surprising for that not to be open by then.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269454200339136512


So CSR, Jambo and ???


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> So CSR, Jambo and ???



Nah... Movies, Sports, and Music of course.   /s


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269454200339136512


_Three? _


----------



## Yooperroo

I think it's important to remember that even if this reservation system is long term, once parks open to capacity, there's no reason to worry that you won't get the exact park reservation you want on the day you want it, unless it's like Christmas or New Years Eve. When you show up on any given day, 360 days of the year they are nowhere near capacity and you never worry that you might not get in when you show up to the gate. Why would you suddenly worry the park you want is not going to be available because it will have hit capacity 30 days out? This will just be a way for them to know which park you plan on going to which day, and just like you can modify fastpasses day of if you want, I'm sure you'll be able to do the same for which resort you plan on going to, especially true I'd think if you are Platinum/Gold AP or Resort guest as Remy has hinted at.


----------



## MrsSmith07

AmberMV said:


> So CSR, Jambo and ???



also curious where they'll put MLS


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> So CSR, Jambo and ???



CR was the third rumoured location, but odd choice given the food and transportation situation with BLT and the main building.


----------



## jsand99

How can they kick DVC owners out of Jambo???


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> CR was the third rumoured location, but odd choice given the food and transportation situation with BLT and the main building.




On a serious note, if skyliner isn't running CBR may be an option.


----------



## MrsSmith07

DGsAtBLT said:


> CR was the third rumoured location, but odd choice given the food and transportation situation with BLT and the main building.



there was a comment either on this thread or the resort changes one where someone knew someone that had been moved from CBR to a DVC (by Disney)


----------



## SaintsManiac

jsand99 said:


> How can they kick DVC owners out of Jambo???



Isn’t Kidani opening?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

vinotinto said:


> _Three? _



The plot thickens.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269454200339136512


Coronado is obviously one. The other two? I thought AKL Jambo was for CSR moves. Maybe POR & POFQ, or maybe Four Seasons and Yacht?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Yooperroo said:


> I think it's important to remember that even if this reservation is long term, once parks open to capacity, there's no reason to worry that you won't get the exact park reservation you want on the day you want it, unless it's like Christmas or New Years Eve. When you show up on any given day, 360 days of the year they are nowhere near capacity and you never worry that you might not get in when you show up to the gate. Why would you suddenly worry the park you want is not going to be available because it will have hit capacity 60 days out? This will just be a way for them to know which park you plan on going to which day, and just like you can modify fastpasses day of if you want, I'm sure you'll be able to do the same for which resort you plan on going to, especially true I'd think if you are Platinum/Gold AP or Resort guest as Remy has hinted at.



I agree.  Reserving a park in advance is certainly easier to figure out than reserving FP+ in advance. Once we are past the pandemic related issues I think it’ll be okay.

Im more concerned about what the FP system turns into and how much of a pay to play system it becomes, if any. Oh well. I’m sure we’ll adapt.


----------



## maciemouse

Will Disney automatically extend your days they were closed on your AP?  If so, when will they do this ... do I need to call?


----------



## rteetz

Possibly Yacht? I’d imagine non-DVC property.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

rteetz said:


> Possibly Yacht? I’d imagine non-DVC property.


That’s what I’m thinking. Convention space. Doesn’t rule out Four Seasons since they are on property.


----------



## Sandisw

Remy is Up said:


> No deadline to decide. I'd call and make a choice before the parks reopen. Once you decide between extension or partial refund it is not reversible.



If we don’t call, will we automatically just be given the extension?


----------



## Krandor

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Coronado is obviously one. The other two? I thought AKL Jambo was for CSR moves. Maybe POR & POFQ, or maybe Four Seasons and Yacht?



It is also possible they are counting the tower as a separate resort.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Krandor said:


> It is also possible they are counting the tower as a separate resort.


Only Disney nerds would be like “_technically_ that’s really like one hotel”, so you’re probably right.


----------



## Bjn10

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Coronado is obviously one. The other two? I thought AKL Jambo was for CSR moves. Maybe POR & POFQ, or maybe Four Seasons and Yacht?



I wonder If they are counting The tower and The other side of CSR as two resorts


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Possibly Yacht? I’d imagine non-DVC property.



Wouldn’t that be hard security wise, with so many access points and being attached to BC?

And then SAB would have to stay closed until it was done, or they’d have to have it off limits for BCV (and BC if open) guests or off limits for NBA people.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Thank you
> 
> Do you think they'll still decorate the parks? I WANT THE PUMPKIN WREATHS!


I would be shocked if they didn’t put decorations up at least.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

For security POR/POFQ would make sense


----------



## Sjlinsday

Any word on the late July H2O Glow parties?  We have two tix to the last 2 parties in July. We purchased the H2O glow through Undercover Tourist.

So far, water parks are showing being open and the parties still on.  We are staying  July 23-31 at All Star Movies.  8 day hopper tix.  Figure the hopper part will be going away.  It is getting really difficult to "just hang in there"... Flying from Indy to Orlando.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wouldn’t that be hard security wise, with so many access points and being attached to BC?
> 
> And then SAB would have to stay closed until it was done, or they’d have to have it off limits for BCV (and BC if open) guests or off limits for NBA people.


Only BCV is open so not necessarily. SAB is staying closed that was confirmed.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Sandisw said:


> If we don’t call, will we automatically just be given the extension?


That's what Remi said


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Only BCV is open so not necessarily. SAB is staying closed that was confirmed.



For now.

Isn’t the NBA there into October?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Sjlinsday said:


> Any word on the late July H2O Glow parties?  We have two tix to the last 2 parties in July. We purchased the H2O glow through Undercover Tourist.
> 
> So far, water parks are showing being open and the parties still on.  We are staying  July 23-31 at All Star Movies.  8 day hopper tix.  Figure the hopper part will be going away.  It is getting really difficult to "just hang in there"... Flying from Indy to Orlando.


Hello, fellow Indy person! Haven’t heard anything about the Disney water parks but doesn’t sound likely that they’ll open this summer.


----------



## jsand99

SaintsManiac said:


> Isn’t Kidani opening?


Yes it's opening but I was speaking of owners at Jambo who are booked to stay at Jambo. I'm booked at Jambo Sept 25th - Oct 3rd and have no interest in Kidani.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The quote came from ESPN but the tweet came from someone who would likely not refer to Coronado and GDT as two hotels, for what it’s worth.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> So CSR, Jambo and ???


 I’m trying to remember when it was, but all availability disappeared for CR a week or so ago. There was some discussion as to why and it raised suspicions then that perhaps it was going to be held back for the NBA. 

Seems an odd choice, given its location, but would explain it being unable to book.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> For now.
> 
> Isn’t the NBA there into October?



Could they block off the YC portion of SAB, if it eventually did open?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> For now.
> 
> Isn’t the NBA there into October?


October 12th at the latest. They could keep it closed as long as they want.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jsand99 said:


> Yes it's opening but I was speaking of owners at Jambo who are booked to stay at Jambo. I'm booked at Jambo Sept 25th - Oct 3rd and have no interest in Kidani.




That's pretty far away from now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> October 12th at the latest. They could keep it closed as long as they want.



I know. I was saying if NBA is at Yacht, they’re going to have to either keep it (SAB) closed until October or open it without allowing one of NBA or hotel guests.

But I suppose aside from CSR, most of the other resorts present some sort of difficulty with using it as a bubble resort. Unless they stuck them in the All Stars lol.


----------



## jsand99

SaintsManiac said:


> That's pretty far away from now.


Yea I was just thinking about if it was for the NBA. That would push it into October.


----------



## RWinNOLA

DGsAtBLT said:


> The quote came from ESPN but the tweet came from someone who would likely not refer to Coronado and GDT as two hotels, for what it’s worth.



Just doesn’t make sense that Disney would block out three hotels for the NBA when is seems that CSR and GDT has enough space to accommodate   the NBA. 

if they block out 3 resorts for the NBA and then still need to accommodate MLS, it makes me think Disney has no intention of opening any of the non-DVC/FW resorts until both leagues are done.


----------



## rteetz

RWinNOLA said:


> Just doesn’t make sense that Disney would block out three hotels for the NBA when is seems that CSR and GDT has enough space to accommodate   the NBA.
> 
> if they block out 3 resorts for the NBA and the ya still need to accommodate MLS, it makes me think Disney has no intention of opening any of the non-DVC/FW resorts until both leagues are done.


True, the NBA did request roughly 2000 rooms.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> True, the NBA did request roughly 2000 rooms.



I’m wondering if it’s Gran Destino, Jambo and something else like YC or CR.

Just looking at it from the perspective that the regular CSR rooms aren’t as “deluxe” as Gran Destino. Is it possible they’re only using the GD portion of CSR?


----------



## e_yerger

are we abandoning the CR theory?


----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> are we abandoning the CR theory?


CR being Contemporary?


----------



## e_yerger

AmberMV said:


> CR being Contemporary?


Yup


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> are we abandoning the CR theory?


I don’t think CR because Bay Lake Tower will be open and those guests need access to buses and food which only CR has.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> are we abandoning the CR theory?



I don’t know how they logistically do it with BLT guests needing to get into the main building for monorail and food access. It makes more sense as a location to move guests to.


----------



## e_yerger

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know how they logistically do it with BLT guests needing to get into the main building for monorail and food access. It makes more sense as a location to move guests to.


*fingers crossed* please move my pop ressie to cr


----------



## jenjersnap

Didn’t the NBA say they needed 1600 rooms? Easily accomplished with CSR. So confuzzled!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

The problem with CR is that if you look at the food options they have listed on the Disney site for Bay Lake Tower, most of them are actually inside of the CR tower (the Wave, Wave Lounge, and Contempo Cafe). Using the CR for the NBA would mean the BLT guests would violate the bubble to get food, lol


----------



## kylenne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> For security POR/POFQ would make sense



Possibly, but...how can I put this delicately...POR _still_ wigs me out, name change or not. If I'm Disney and especially if I'm Adam Silver I'm not liking those optics lol


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> I don’t think CR because Bay Lake Tower will be open and those guests need access to buses and food which only CR has.


Thank goodness because I have a Aug 24 res at Contemporary that I don't want to lose!


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This surprises me.. how will Disney be marketable if the world keeps moving in this more open direction, and Disney removes ALL festivities and festivals for ALL seasons? Everything else, including HHN, will be in full swing, and we will have nothing?  This is going to be a hard hit.


Just go to HHN instead.


----------



## Lewisc

Exterior corridors might be a deal breaker in selecting resorts.


----------



## disneyfan150

cakebaker said:


> I’m trying to remember when it was, but all availability disappeared for CR a week or so ago. There was some discussion as to why and it raised suspicions then that perhaps it was going to be held back for the NBA.
> 
> Seems an odd choice, given its location, but would explain it being unable to book.


Maybe they are holding back availability for CR in order to move YC people over when the NBA or MLS takes over YC.  When I changed my dates at YC (during the WDW opening date announcement), the CM was surprised when she checked YC availability.  I don't know if she was surprised that it was available to book or maybe that the Sun and Fun discount was available.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CSR and other stand alone resorts work so much nicer for a bubble. Control the roads in and out and everyone can mill about inside and outside on the grounds.

I am picturing regular guests standing at a barrier somewhere on the path circling Crescent Lake to catch a glimpse of an NBA player, and the players being gated into the small YC courtyard for outdoor time like zoo animals lol. Don’t mind me entertaining myself over here.


----------



## kylenne

disneyfan150 said:


> Maybe they are holding back availability for CR in order to move YC people over when the NBA or MLS takes over YC.  When I changed my dates at YC (during the WDW opening date announcement), the CM was surprised when she checked YC availability.  I don't know if she was surprised that it was available to book or maybe that the Sun and Fun discount was available.



Wasn't the word MLS was heading to Jambo House? I'm so confused now lol. Can't keep up with these rumors! Really curious since I have plane tickets for Labor Day weekend and am waiting for resort reservations to come back up.

YC still seems like a weird choice to me even though the convention area is on that side. Unless they're counting the hotel side of BC to be part of the bubble?


----------



## KSL

Remy is Up said:


> So an extension will be automatic once extensions are processed.


Oh dear, I am paid in full on our APs and somehow I thought we would have the option of deciding whether to have them extended or receive the pro-rated refund once they announced for sure the length of the closure period.  Guess we're stuck with the extension now.  Sigh, I'm trying to follow all the news but I guess I misinterpreted that one.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> Wasn't the word MLS was heading to Jambo House? I'm so confused now lol. Can't keep up with these rumors! Really curious since I have plane tickets for Labor Day weekend and am waiting for resort reservations to come back up.
> 
> YC still seems like a weird choice to me even though the convention area is on that side. Unless they're counting the hotel side of BC to be part of the bubble?



We already know that BC Marketplace and Beaches and Cream will be open for BCV guests, so BC is out of the bubble.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> Just go to HHN instead.


Uh-huh...
The point was that Disney is going to be at a different stage than everywhere else, if this is true. Hhn was just a like comparison.


----------



## MKEMSE

Remy is Up said:


> If you are a platinum or gold ap holder or on property you'll be fine



This makes me feel better.  Thank you!


----------



## Lewisc

Amenities like restaurants and shops are not guaranteed to DVC guests. Disney could close Contemporary to BLT guests.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> We already know that BC Marketplace and Beaches and Cream will be open for BCV guests, so BC is out of the bubble.



I thought so. That's what make the Deluxe rumors so weird to me. Just about all of them pose these kinds of bubble issues since the DVC sides rely on the hotel sides for amenities.


----------



## Marthasor

Lewisc said:


> Amenities like restaurants and shops are not guaranteed to DVC guests. Disney could close Contemporary to BLT guests.



Disney has already announced the following amenities will be open to BLT guests:

Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
The following offerings and experiences will be available when this Resort hotel reopens. Hours of operation will be provided during your stay.
Dining

The Wave… of American Flavors
The Wave Lounge
Contempo Café
Cove Bar
Shops

Bayview Gifts
Fantasia Market
Activities

Pools
Poolside Activities
Movies Under the Stars
Fitness Center
Community Hall
Sports Courts


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Uh-huh...
> The point was that Disney is going to be at a different stage than everywhere else, if this is true. Hhn was just a like comparison.


I understand what you mean now. Disney cancelling F&W and MNSSHP probably has more to do with money then safety


----------



## amelia18

Remy is Up said:


> 30 days and yes book the whole trip when the first day of your 30 hits.
> Fwiw. I wouldnt count on mnsshp m as ybe 15% likely.. I wouldn't count on f&w. I would give candlelight and Christmas parties a 50% or less shot at this moment



You mentioned F&W, assuming you mean the festival, do you have a percentage estimate for the race weekend? I'm assuming that would be lumped in with the festival, but it's to be my first one so I'm trying to stay optimistic!!

Edit, I see you said it was being discussed...discussion is hopefully good! There are ways to make it happen if they really want to...


----------



## aweehughes

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand what you mean now. Disney cancelling F&W and MNSSHP probably has more to do with money then safety


Have they made any official announcements about festivals/parties? We have tickets to the first MNSSHP--we are holding out.


----------



## Marthasor

aweehughes said:


> Have they made any official announcements about festivals/parties? We have tickets to the first MNSSHP--we are holding out.



No, nothing yet.


----------



## Sandisw

Was just reading the language about SAB.  If they were only talking for the period that DVC is open, why mention that guests of YC and BC would be welcome to use the pool at BCV.

I think that is a hint that it may not open at the same time as those hotels.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Possibly Yacht? I’d imagine non-DVC property.


Which could be why SAB isn’t opening. Too close?


----------



## Jrb1979

aweehughes said:


> Have they made any official announcements about festivals/parties? We have tickets to the first MNSSHP--we are holding out.



They haven't officially announced anything but there are rumors that it will probably be cancelled.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I know a lot of this is OT, considering the current news but gosh dang it, I read 100+ pages in the last 3-4 days and quoted a bunch....I'm commenting. 



MickeyWaffles said:


> The argument can be made that Fastpass makes the standby lines longer, given that they have to stop the standby lines frequently to board FP.



That argument can certainly be made. For us, we are the kind of family that we'll do walk on, short wait, or FP. So, if the choice is no FP, 25 minute standard wait for Winnie the Pooh OR hour standard wait for Winnie and FP of 5 minutes or less. I'm choosing FP all the way. 

That may make me selfish but...it is what it is. 




mhautz said:


> I actually find that surprising.  If there were actual "pent up demand", I would assume it would reflect in DVC where there's a "use it or lose it" concern.



There is absolutely pent up demand amongst DVC. Look at the availability from September on. 

As someone that has been scouring the availability calendar for weeks, trust me....there is demand. 




Sandisw said:


> Plan right now for those who have reservations at the start of park opening will be moved to DVC...not resort rooms..it sounds like they will be keeping the actual resort sides closed longer,
> 
> Again, no info was shared how long this will last...a few weeks, longer...or, by next month, they amend the plan.
> 
> And, until the resort side officially opens..other than they are opening QS and restaurant with limited options..the pools for the hotels are not opening right away.
> 
> Honestly, there are going to be people who are told they have to move who may not like where they are going and if it holds true, Disney won’t allow them a choice, more cancellations could happen,
> 
> My friend will keep me posted when some of her clients actually get the change emails!



I think the problem I have is, on the DVC side, when I book a DVC room, I expect access to the whole resort. Now, yes I know that legally, we are only promised this and that. 

But, as someone staying at VGF, the idea of the main building being closed, no piano player, no orchestra...that's WHY I chose to stay there. 

We plan to keep our vacation, but my opinion still stands: people getting half a park experience, half a resort, half a vacation SHOULD be compensated. 





Sandisw said:


> Well, silver lining..and since this is the rumors board, I am going out on a limb..Riviera is a DVC only resort,
> 
> That means all rooms will be available to be used if they move people. They have only declared 30% or so of the resort for use by DVC members so far,  That leaves about 70% wide open for moves.
> 
> Sooooo...I wonder if that will be a place we see used for many of them?.



This explains why it's so dang hard to find a Riviera reservation. 




Sandisw said:


> Well, Disney has the right to take rooms from DVC that members have not booked 60 days before check in,  The money is then used as breakage and goes toward member dues.  Owners know this is how it works.
> 
> RiV is only about 30% declared to DVC so 70% is still owned by Disney. That means the majority of that resort, would open for moves without impacting owners at all, especially if the plan is short term.
> 
> So, as a DVC owner, as long as they are following the rules of my contract, then I am fine with it!



So personally, I think....as long as there are availability issues for DVC, and there are MAJOR availability issues for DVC right now...they should open what they can. Now, yes, I know there are lots of legal hoops that may or may not prevent this. 

But, the logical side of me says... there is an availability issue. There is a DVC resort with a lot of availability. It just makes sense to me. 




jsand99 said:


> In my opinion, closing resorts and moving everyone to DVC goes against the distancing idea.  With parks closing early, it seems like this would create an overcrowding problem especially at resort restaurants and pools.  I can see angry people asking what they are supposed to do for food and entertainment when the lowered capacity resort restaurants and pools are full.



Agree 100% 

Especially with fewer restaurants open. I really don't see how it is possible for everyone in Kidani village, for example to eat dinner. It's going to be a nightmare. 



cakebaker said:


> I have wondered if it's really something TA's should be revealing to their customers. I realize some are desperate to keep their guests from cancelling, but making this kind of information public before Disney does seems sketchy at best to me.



Honestly, I'm not bothered by it. If Disney itself isn't going to keep people informed, I have no problem with a TA doing it. I would hope if I had a TA I would be getting inside info too. 




rteetz said:


> Yeah nothing confirmed. I don't see why they couldn't do the pre shows with Rise. Just let less people in each room. I certainly didn't feel crowded in any of the rooms like I do in say Haunted Mansion.



My sister and I said the same thing. We know very little about ROTR; we've been trying to keep from being spoiled. I find myself why ROTR wouldn't work with lower capacity, just like any other ride. 




gottalovepluto said:


> I am not gonna miss that line



I actually am....but I am pretty nostalgic. It's kind of like Por favor mantengase...

Even "move forward and fill in" kind of stirs the nostalgia in me. 





Noah_t said:


> I cant believe how many people have issues with people being upgraded.   I even spent a stupid amount of money on DVC and really dont have any issues with this policy.  In fact I like the idea that unused rooms are rented out to help lower our maintenance fees.
> 
> “The only time you look in your neighbor's bowl is to make sure that they have enough. You don't look in your neighbor's bowl to see if you have as much as them.”
> 
> PS  Please dont judge me on who is credited for this quote.



I love this quote, and it is something that I have thought of often during this whole ordeal. 

I'm kind of....torn. It doesn't bother me that others are getting upgraded. I don't sit here and think to myself, "I hope Disney charges those people more, so it makes us even."

That said, I do think to myself, "I hope Disney does something for the people that did pay full price and the DVC members" Whether that's a free meal or a gift basket in the room or first dibs on transportation.....it doesn't have to be something expensive or extravagant. 




tlmadden73 said:


> I feel Disney is trying WAY too hard to accommodate "social distancing" and masks in their parks.
> 
> If someone is willing to take the RISK of going to a very crowded theme park and come in close contact with way more people than they have for the last 3-4 months are obviously OK with being potentially infected. Just open up the parks at reduced capacity and let the guests make their own decisions on social distancing. You'd probably be surprised how people will just do that on their own. I mean .. no one wants to sit right next to people in theatre attractions so much cast members have to repeatedly TELL people to do that!  We naturally socially distance ourselves. None of us want to be shoulder-to-shoulder watching fireworks or parades, but they parks are so crowded there is no choice.
> 
> How things go at Universal will be very telling. What if Universal after a month just ditches the mask requirement (either because it seems like it isn't needed anymore or because most people are just ignoring it)? Will Disney follow suit?



We've talked about this a lot amongst my family. 

I feel like at some point, getting on a plane, coming to a park....at some point, by your actions, you are giving consent and you are willing to make a calculated risk. 

It's like....you have a choice whether to go to Target. You can go to Target, you can not go to Target. But, if you go to Target...that's on you. Same with Disney. 





CastAStone said:


> For most (not all) of the Disney Springs restaurants, Open Table has a WAY better cancellation policy anyway. As an example, you can cancel Raglan Road until 3PM day of with no penalty through Open Table, but only until midnight the night before with Disney.



Does it shock anyone else that Homecoming (I refuse to use the real name.) I am an OG, so I will go by the original name, isn't on Open Table? It always seemed so strange to me. 





yulilin3 said:


> No,  it's that if you want to be in the pic you can't give your phone to any cm to take it for you.  This was also implemented at universal.  As for character pics,  at universal they are on a second level or have barriers so you can't get close while getting your pic



I wonder if they will relax the selfie stick rules. Probably not. But how are people going to be able to take group pics without an A) CM or B) Selfie stick?




rteetz said:


> Unless work has resumed it was about 10 weeks away at the time the parks closed.



Not sure about 10 weeks, but I have to assume it would be less since the parks are closed. Not having to work around guests, park hours, etc will surely make up some time. So, if they start now, I would say August should be a safe bet. But...that's just me.



WonderlandisReality said:


> Dare I ask about my beloved Splash mountain?



I saw that UO's water feature ride was up and running. I can't imagine why Splash Mountain would be any different. 




yulilin3 said:


> you can see for yourself, the attractions and entertainment schedules are up on the regular WDW site, I posted the link a few posts above yours
> HoP is closed CoP is also closed



Oh no. My dad is going to be crushed. Those are his two favorite attractions, I'm not even kidding. One time, my mom and dad went to Magic Kingdom and ONLY went to Hall of Presidents. 




mhautz said:


> Seems fair.  This is supposed to be a line replacement, so hopefully no one is expecting more.




I personally would like to see more. I don't really want to be criss-crossing all over the park all day. 





AmberMV said:


> They are bringing more problems onto themselves because they are giving out little bits of information here and there.  Without a full picture of what a guest can expect, it seems many people are holding out on cancelling their reservations because not one of us really knows what to expect from a visit. I know I am.  I want to know:
> 
> -what resorts are open and when
> -what dining options are open and when
> -what rides are open and when
> -what other experiences (characters, shows, etc) are open and when
> -what Disney transportation will be open and when
> -who will be given first access for theme park reservations
> 
> The list goes on.  Without knowing these things, people are waiting on cancellation-and rightfully so.  And it appears Disney was not well-prepared and now won't have a full picture to give until they see how many CM decide to come back to work.  They should have started this process a while ago.



The thing I just don't understand is...everyone seems to think Disney WANTS people to cancel. 

Yet, they don't release the very information that would lead to people cancelling. 

It just makes no sense to me. Why are you holding back that information if you want people to cancel anyway?




rteetz said:


> Majority seems to be wearing masks though. Something Disney is requiring.
> 
> Unrelated to the quote:
> 
> I don’t want to further this discussion above though. This is not the place for it. I do suggest we all take a step back, a breath, and look at what’s going on in our cities, our countries and our world. There are far more important things to be watching, listening, and acting upon than whether our vacation will be canceled or modified. Disney and places like the Dis are a distraction yes but they are also a reminder that arguing about whether Disney should require masks, whether they should do this or that is rather pointless when it comes down too it.
> 
> *With so much outside the Dis going on I’d much rather come here and not have to deal with pointless arguments. *Yes many of you have been very good as of late because we have actual news but this is also a reference for the future. I apologize for this endless rant but at the same time I also don’t. As many often say to think before you speak we also need to think before we post. Are the needless mask debates worth it? Are the needless upgrade debates worth it? Most of us are still going to go to Disney. Most of us aren’t going to write complaints to Disney. So why do we do it here?



Eh personally, these "pointless" arguments give a lot of us an escape. I've turned off CNN and the news. Yes, there is a lot going on in real life. That's why a lot of us love going to Disney, why a lot of us come on these boards, precisely because real life is a mess, and this is a retreat from that. 




MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Great news! But that castle is just too pink for me.





Me neither. I'm not a fan of the blue. 

I'll take it one further. I'm not crazy about the gold.

I may be the only person in the world who says that, but I'm not. I like Cinderella Castle the way I like it. 





Farro said:


> So everyone will hate me, but....is there thought that with the possible "limited" park hopping - there may be a way for us infrequent visitors (a/p makes no sense for us) to pay for "unlimited" hopping? Because we would!!!



No hate..

But, aren't we already paying for unlimited hopping? Or you at least have the option to add a hopper to your ticket, which costs money. 





Pickle Rick said:


> It's like Tusker House in AK.  IMO, it's a plenty good of enough restaurant to work without characters for the time being.



Absolutely. But, not at a premium price. 





Remy is Up said:


> people who are preparing for a much different normal at WDW are the smart ones. *People who realize things are about to change and it wont be a short term change, many changes will be permanent, and many will be things the management has wanted to change for a long time anyway, are the ones who will not be upset or disappointed. *Rather than throwing childish tantrums about the changes, first understand, Disney didnt create covid. They are merely reacting to a situation noone was prepared for. Second. Quit calling and chatting with the CMs online and being a baby when they cant answer your question. If they cannot answer, it is because they have no answer to give. Getting mad at them is displaced anger and serves no purpose, other than giving them more people to laugh at. And trust me, when you say dumb things like "the free dining I paid for" They talk to one another and you become the biggest laughing point in the room. Asking the same question over and over in different ways will not change the answer either. Acting entitled ( MOST DVC and SOME AP holders in particular are the worst bunch) is going to get you nowhere. You are not the only person who paid for their vacation or time at Disney. You arent special.
> Once everyone realizes that noone is going to be happy with every decision the company makes and a lot of the changes that will be implemented moving forward, A. make the best of it if you intend to still go because there is still a lot of magic to enjoy OR B. Dont go. it IS that simple.



Well, this just confirms my and many people's worst fear.

I know Chapek got a raw deal here. He inherited a bad situation. 

But, he's called Cheapek for a reason. Everyone knows he wants to cheap out, and strip down the experience until there is barely any of the little touches and Disney Magic left. 

So everyone's fear that he will use this crisis (Never let a good crisis go to waste) to implement lasting, permanent strip-down of the parks and the experience....welp, it's probably going to happen. He's getting his wish. 






Dsny4fun said:


> *I think the problem is people don't know what they are paying for?*  And as someone else said....for all the people who are cancelling...how does Disney get them to come back?  Sounds like too many permanent changes and maybe ones that people are not going to like.  I still haven't decided whether I am going to keep my trip planned for 11/29...but if I cancel...I probably will not be back for years...it will be way too crowded next year and let's be honest.....Disney is a very expensive vacation to have so many things taken away or changed for the worse.



Agreed wholeheartedly. This is why I firmly believe that people who are going to this first phase or two of opening should get something, whether it is a reimbursement or some sort of gift card, just something. "Hey you're just lucky to be here" shouldn't cut it. 

Paying the same prices or higher for a lesser experience isn't fair. It just isn't. And listen, I'm reasonable. If you go and the fireworks don't run one night, are you deserving of a refund? Gosh, no. If SAB is closed for half a day because some kid pooped in the pool and you miss out on a pool day, should you get some sort of gift? Probably not. 

BUT

With all of it together. Reduction in hours, in attractions, in restaurants. No characters, no fireworks, no parades......the whole of it combined together....I do think it's worthy of some sort of reimbursement. I really do. It's not just one or two things. It's a LOT of things. 



Remy is Up said:


> It is a business model to staff parks more effectively by knowing how many people will be there accounting for limited numbers of "walk up" guests. Walk up guests will find it they are behind the prebooked guests on other things. It is so if there were a spike they already have the ability to limit capacity through reservations and cut day guest entry. Therfore no disruption again to previously booked trips. As far as hopping options. *My opinion based on the options I've heard is limited to on site guests and platinum aps only.* Gold and silver would be able to purchase the hopping option in limited numbers.. But off site guests with regular tickets would no longer have the hop option. Nor would day guests. There would be preference to on site and platinum guests.



I'm good with this. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think they could allow hopping as long as they track how many people are in the park and only let you hop there if there is room and/or available "reservations"
> 
> I think the concern is they have reservations for 25% capacity and then a bunch of people "hop" and now total capacity is up to 30% capacity which is too much.  I think if they can figure out a system  so that you can only hop to a park if the actual capacity is still under than 25% even with not yet used reservations then they can make it work



I thought the same thing myself. 

I think it COULD be done. I just think it's not worth it (to Disney) to babysit that level of detail. 





hertamaniac said:


> Not to be nit picky, but doesn't the transportation between parks have a direct cost to Disney?



Indeed but I would argue that most park hopping is not done via bus. Monorail, Skyliner, boats, and the walking path between the Studios and Epcot are all probably more popular. 

It is also much more common for people to go back to their resorts, take a break, then hop to the next park from their resort. 

There are also those who drive. 

So, I'd argue that bused park hopping probably represents a fraction of expenses. 





Eric Smith said:


> I'm not sure where you're finding a $1,000 room on property unless its a grand villa, the cabins at Wilderness Lodge or the Bungalows at the Poly.
> 
> EMH never was a draw for us.  It really didn't seem to reduce crowd levels all that much when we went to them and it seemed to increase crowd levels in that park for the rest of the day.    The FP perk is nice, but it's not a reason that we ever stayed on property either.  We stay on property so that we're in the Disney bubble.  We don't need to bother with renting a car or worrying about paying for parking.  We can go wherever we want whenever we want using the Disney provided transportation and if that doesn't make sense at the time we can use an Uber or Lyft pretty cheap.  It's a nice way to stay somewhat isolated from the outside world and normal life for a trip.



We are the same way. 

That said, that's not what Disney advertises as the perks to staying on property. 

And they need to. They need tangible things. "The magic of staying in the Disney bubble" appeals to many people, myself included, but it doesn't exactly sell the product. It doesn't justify the pricetag. 

So, while for you and me, we don't need those extra perks.....they do need to have some extra perks, something that can be put in a magazine or on a commercial. 





Bibbobboo2u said:


> Or unable to pay.  As I noted about 500 pages back, the cost of a ticket may be headed for "entry only" - that is IF you can get a coveted park reservation.  Pay (more) to Play.  Sadly, I would not be surprised by any moves like this.



Are entry tickets gonna be $20? 



cakebaker said:


> I think they're going down the same path with MNSSHP. Does anyone realistically think they're going to have parties in August? I sure don't. But they won't say so, and people will hang on just in case. I'd be very happy if it turns out I'm wrong, I don't think I am.



Here's the thing. I don't understand why they wouldn't run MNSSHP; or why they wouldn't run EMM. 

Early Morning Magic for example, is well below even the low capacities they will have anyway. They shouldn't have any trouble selling it at all. Frankly, it's easy money. 

If there is a market for it, and people will pay for it.....I think Disney would be stupid to not host them. How are they any less safe than a regular park day? 





Marissa227 said:


> As a clinical microbiologist, and with a husband that is the lead of HVAC at a hospital, I strongly disagree. You do realize that people don’t wear masks in their rooms and this virus remains airborne for several hours, right? I think DVC and FW cabins are the easiest to forego housekeeping. I also think it’s unsafe for a housekeeper to enter a room within 24 hours of guests leaving. I’m also not interested in breathing in recirculating air from other guests rooms, which is why we moved our reservation from the Poly to a cabin. But, ok. We’ll see what happens.



Well, I would say two things to this. 

1) If that's the case, then none of us should be anywhere on property. Disney should just shut it down for the next two years. If I go to a restaurant, take off my mask, emit airborne particles that 15 minutes later, someone else sits down and inhales...then we are talking about the same issue. 

So either the airborne thing is a major cause for concern or it isn't. Considering Disney is opening, I am going to say that it isn't. At least to Disney it's not. 

2) As far as Mousekeeping, I would say they just follow the same protocols the rest of us who are working do. Wash your hands before touching anything; refrain from touching your face; shower immediately upon getting home; launder clothes immediately after your shift ends. Maybe even provide them with KN95 masks if you are considered about the airborne stuff. 





Tiggr88 said:


> And for once Boardwalk would then be favored for the better pool



Funny story. On my second stay at BCV, SAB was closed for one day for some reason I don't really remember. 

Anyway, we thought it was SOOOOOOOOO cool that they were letting us poolhop over to the Boardwalk pool. Can you imagine? Being so thoroughly blase about Stormalong Bay, but soooo excited about the Clown Pool.....just because it was something different I guess. 






LSUmiss said:


> The pool thing is one of those things I really don’t understand. They always send out emails & letters when the main attraction pool at a resort will be closed. Why can’t they do that now?? That seems like a simple thing to do that could also make ppl cancel or reschedule.



Well, they don't want people to cancel. 

Oh, wait, what's that? They DO want people to cancel? 

Again, it makes no sense that they aren't doing or saying the things that would get people to cancel, which is supposedly what they want. 






rteetz said:


> Like I said, clarity and confirmation. Nothing big.



Confirmation? Sure. 

Clarity? Not even close. 

I am still as miserably unclear as ever. 



jsbowl16 said:


> There are a lot of signatures and popular restaurants closed. No Flying Fish, California Grill, Boma, Jiko or Ohana.



Again, this is something I just do not understand. These restaurants are easy money. They wouldn't be that hard to socially distance. And, they are huge cash cows for WDW. And, the people who are passionate enough to come to Disney during these first few weeks/months, are the kind of people who would be wanting to eat at Cali Grill, etc. 

Why turn down easy money? I just don't get it. 




Arguetafamily said:


> "Disney will be *requiring guests to have a confirmed Disney hotel reservation OR a confirmed dining reservation (if not staying overnight)* to enter the resort hotels."
> 
> So no DVC resort hopping




I believe it specifies "day guest." I personally think this is more geared toward locals, not toward resort hopping. I could be wrong.


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> Not sure about 10 weeks, but I have to assume it would be less since the parks are closed. Not having to work around guests, park hours, etc will surely make up some time. So, if they start now, I would say August should be a safe bet. But...that's just me.


It’s all backstage and has bad take access so no guest interference whether parks are closed or open.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t buy it. Sorry I know you know things, but I can’t see them limiting attendance permanently.


I’m in no way as knowledgeable as some here but I don’t think it’s about limiting attendance long term. For now yes it will be used that way, but long term perhaps it will be a way to more evenly spread out crowds between the parks so MK isn’t a 10/10 while Epcot is sitting at a 4/10 the same day.


----------



## Aeralie

mmackeymouse said:


> I wonder if they will relax the selfie stick rules. Probably not. But how are people going to be able to take group pics without an A) CM or B) Selfie stick?



Couldn't they though? Maybe not on attractions, but wasn't the other big concern crowded thoroughfares and hubs? Brandishing a stick could help enforce distance from other parties .


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Aeralie said:


> Couldn't they though? Maybe not on attractions, but wasn't the other big concern crowded thoroughfares and hubs? Brandishing a stick could help enforce distance from other parties .



You’ll have to buy Memory Maker (or your individual Photopass photos) if you want a group photo  

I don’t think they will allow selfie sticks again ...


----------



## HairyChest

I have a silver ap voucher I didn't use yet because I was supposed to go in may.  now im going in july with dvc reservations which the silver pass is blacked out.  Will I be able to reserve park entrance before I can upgrade the pass to gold? My understanding is you can only upgrade annual passes in person.


----------



## Aeralie

MickeyWaffles said:


> You’ll have to buy Memory Maker (or your individual Photopass photos) if you want a group photo



Or continue to (awkwardly) ask other guests... maybe it's because I often hit up parks solo, but I feel like I've taken a lot of strangers' pics.


----------



## Bjn10

Not related directly but Disney moving people maybe a great PR move plus it may get them some on the fence People who normally go Value or mod to
Start doing deluxe


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> So CSR, Jambo and ???


Perhaps they’re counting Gran Destino as it’s own resort?


----------



## Sandisw

Bjn10 said:


> Not related directly but Disney moving people maybe a great PR move plus it may get them some on the fence People who normally go Value or mod to
> Start doing deluxe



Lack of food courts may not go over well with some...but, always the potential, especially if people are sent to RIV..built in DVC sales audience!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> It is also possible they are counting the tower as a separate resort.


Beat me to it! Makes sense that someone outside the Disney bubble would see three separate resort names and assume they’re all different. But, we’ll see!

Edit: I see this was echoed multiple times, dang replying before back reading.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> True, the NBA did request roughly 2000 rooms.


The one thing with the NBA potentially being in multiple resorts is that as they progress through their season/playoffs they will progressively need fewer and fewer rooms. By a lot. So if they start with 2 they could always consolidate later.

So much more yet  to Know!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I'm a little confused on AP extensions.  We have gold AP's that expire on Monday, and a DVC points stay in late July.  I want to make sure we have the best possible chance at park reservations for our stay.  Do I need to call to extend our AP's?  I thought they weren't doing that yet, or are they?  We're paid in full, not on a monthly plan.  Thanks!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Aeralie said:


> Or continue to (awkwardly) ask other guests... maybe it's because I often hit up parks solo, but I feel like I've taken a lot of strangers' pics.



I thought of this too except that 1) It wouldn't surprise me if Disney discouraged this too; it breaks their distancing policy after all. 
2) I imagine a lot of people would probably decline, in order to keep as little contact with other people as possible. 

Here's a crazy idea. Since the value of tickets will be drastically reduced.....include Memory Maker for (gasp) free. Throw people a bone.


----------



## wendow

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


People who have dvc points expiring in July (extended to Oct) and AP's ending in Aug (maybe mid-Nov)  and have kids starting college in mid Aug so they can't go any other time until Dec when neither points nor AP's will be good...


----------



## wendow

Lewisc said:


> Amenities like restaurants and shops are not guaranteed to DVC guests. Disney could close Contemporary to BLT guests.


And only leave BLT guests the pool bar?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Here are my thoughts on the NBA:

If Disney was not going to offer park reservations to guests at Four Seasons/Hilton/Waldorf in the first phase, my guess is they wouldn't be getting a lot of business at the resorts anyway. So, I doubt they would be very worried about losing revenue from guests. Because without the ability to make park reservations, they wouldn't have a lot of guests to begin with.

Another thing is that one thing that was mentioned was the ability for players/coaches being able to get some recreation. Golf was specifically mentioned. All three of those resorts sit on or next to a golf course, which is very convenient. Those players/coaches won't have to be bused or Ubered to the courses. The proximity to WWOS would also be quite good. 

I know that these are outside companies that they would have to do deals with. I feel like the numbers they would do on the food and recreation side of things would probably make whatever deal they did worth it. 

It benefits Disney because all those people that are displaced, really it's the hotel's responsibility to call, inform, cancel, all of that. Disney would be off the hook for those guests. In return, the hotels get a decent offer from the NBA, plus the food/golf profits. 

So I think I have settled on Gran Destino Tower, Hilton, and Waldorf.


----------



## princesscinderella

jsand99 said:


> How can they kick DVC owners out of Jambo???


Jambo has only a few dvc rooms as compared to kidani.  They were retrofitted so they could sell points for AKL dvc before kidani was completely built because at the time cash reservations for the AKL were down so it was a win for Disney.  As to CL that’s where it’s a bit messy.


----------



## meekey7197

princesscinderella said:


> Jambo has only a few dvc rooms as compared to kidani.  They were retrofitted so they could sell points for AKL dvc before kidani was completely built because at the time cash reservations for the AKL were down so it was a win for Disney.  As to CL that’s where it’s a bit messy.



I    have a DVC room booked at Jambo in late august (CL but I    know that is in limbo). If I    lose it because they are moving other families from closed resorts, then I'm ok with it. If I    lose it to the NBA, I    might lose my mind...


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Krandor said:


> And with all these changes lasting as long as it looks like they will it makes me concerned for rundisney. Is Wine and dine even a possibility in this state? Marathon weekend?


I'm also concerned about rundisney. DH had signed up/planned for EVERY Disney race, including May and Sept in Paris and Castaway in January 2021, in a lead up to a big milestone birthday, and then all this happens (obviously on the scale of horrible things happening, this is minor, but it's still a huge bummer). I very much hope W&D still happens, but I guess we'll see. We'll keep adjusting the timeline (to complete every Disney race in a year) as needed, and hope they continue to hold events.


----------



## kverdon

Ok, we are Gold AP / DVC and have a cash reservation 7-4 to 7-11 at AKL Kidani. We know the parks are closed and just sent a “Yes we are planning on coming” reply to the Disney email. We got a 1BR for the 2 of us so if we have to we can make the majority of our meals in the room. We basically just want to get away and hang out with AKL animals. Should we be  ok?


----------



## babydoll65

A friend of mine was offered a one bedroom villa at Saratoga springs in place of her little mermaid room at AoA for her July 4th arrival.


----------



## Lewisc

wendow said:


> And only leave BLT guests the pool bar?


add some food trucks and they'll be good to go.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am beginning to think that “initial reopening period” is June 22-July 11/15. I am really getting the vibe that this information will be altered for reservations when the parks are open.
I do hope they keep the 24 hour pools, though.


----------



## yulilin3

magickingdomprincess said:


> I'm a little confused on AP extensions.  We have gold AP's that expire on Monday, and a DVC points stay in late July.  I want to make sure we have the best possible chance at park reservations for our stay.  Do I need to call to extend our AP's?  I thought they weren't doing that yet, or are they?  We're paid in full, not on a monthly plan.  Thanks!


They're not  doing the extension or refund yet but you can call to let them know what your choice is and they put a not om your ap. I did this back when this was first announced


----------



## yulilin3

Lewisc said:


> add some food trucks and they'll be good to go.


The wave and contempo cafe will be open


----------



## Pksmom03

tlmadden73 said:


> So many modifications .. I understand some people are still going to go, but man .. who is going to go during these times?


We have a free resort stay at Marriott’s Cypress Harbor that expires end of September. I’ve bought tickets with the hope that we will be able to get into the parks by then. We are still coming to Orlando regardless and will find other things to do and use tickets next year if we get blocked out.


----------



## bookwormde

princesscinderella said:


> Jambo has only a few dvc rooms as compared to kidani.  They were retrofitted so they could sell points for AKL dvc before kidani was completely built because at the time cash reservations for the AKL were down so it was a win for Disney.  As to CL that’s where it’s a bit messy.


It would actually take about 40% of Kidani's rooms to take all of the capacity of Jambo DVC


----------



## Randy Miller

So, if we have Yacht club ressies  and tickets, do we “think” Yacht club will be open? But in August No SAB? Which was why we booked there so we had something to do when we couldn’t go to the parks, lol, silly us.  Even if they “move” us to BCV...lol, why on earth would I spend that much $$ not to have SAB? Lolololol. This is getting crazy! Wondering if Disney will just “reassign” or at least give you an “option” if all “amenities” at your desired resort are not available?


----------



## yulilin3

Randy Miller said:


> So, if we have Yacht club ressies  and tickets, do we “think” Yacht club will be open? But in August No SAB? Which was why we booked there so we had something to do when we couldn’t go to the parks, lol, silly us.  Even if they “move” us to BCV...lol, why on earth would I spend that much $$ not to have SAB? Lolololol. This is getting crazy! Wondering if Disney will just “reassign” or at least give you an “option” if all “amenities” at your desired resort are not available?


All this new info is only for the initial reopening of ther resorts,  which starts June 22nd. No one knows when the initial reopening will end,  people have received emails informing of these changes who have reservations through July 4th or 5th. So it might be likely that the initial phase ends when the Parks reopen
Unless I have read something wrong or skipped a sentence on the Disney website,  in which case please someone correct me 
For August you have a while to wait and see


----------



## kylenne

The more I think about it the more I’m legit baffled as to how they could enforce no resort hopping between GF and Poly. The fitness center at GF is shared between them even, it has a magic band tap for Poly guests.

They really do need to treat it as one big campus. What’s stopping a GF guest from mobile ordering Capt Cook’s and walking over there to pick it up?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aeralie said:


> Couldn't they though? Maybe not on attractions, but wasn't the other big concern crowded thoroughfares and hubs? Brandishing a stick could help enforce distance from other parties .



So go the other way?  All guests are required to have selfie sticks with them at all times that are exactly 6 ft long. ... If your stick can touch someone not in your party, you are too close to them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> I thought of this too except that 1) It wouldn't surprise me if Disney discouraged this too; it breaks their distancing policy after all.
> 2) I imagine a lot of people would probably decline, in order to keep as little contact with other people as possible.
> 
> Here's a crazy idea. Since the value of tickets will be drastically reduced.....include Memory Maker for (gasp) free. Throw people a bone.



Interesting thought - or if not for free maybe at a reduced rate.  Then maybe people who haven't used it before give it a shot and find they like it and then continue to buy it in the future and Disney makes more $ in the long run


----------



## Lewisc

wendow said:


> And only leave BLT guests the pool bar?


add some food trucks and they'll be good to go. 


yulilin3 said:


> The wave and contempo cafe will be open


The current thought NBA will be using 3 resorts. I'll speculate NBA has issues with exterior corridors. A couple of posters suggested issues with Contemporary. My point, I hope more of a joke, is Disney has no obligation to open Contemporary to BLT. Wave and cafe could be closed later.

I


----------



## Disneylover99

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting thought - or if not for free maybe at a reduced rate.  Then maybe people who haven't used it before give it a shot and find they like it and then continue to buy it in the future and Disney makes more $ in the long run


I think offering memory maker for free or at a discount, will just create more Photopass lines. Not exactly conducive to social distancing and it will just further bung up places like Mainstreet in the MK. I don’t think it’s something Disney would consider doing at this point.


----------



## mmackeymouse

kylenne said:


> The more I think about it the more I’m legit baffled as to how they could enforce no resort hopping between GF and Poly. The fitness center at GF is shared between them even, it has a magic band tap for Poly guests.
> 
> They really do need to treat it as one big campus. What’s stopping a GF guest from mobile ordering Capt Cook’s and walking over there to pick it up?



I'm thinking/hoping that's not really a thing to worry about. I still think they are referring to locals, or people staying offsite. 

That rule is actually already a thing anyway. In order to be allowed into a resort's parking lot, you have to have a resort or dining reservation. That's already a rule that's been in place for a while.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneylover99 said:


> I think offering memory maker for free or at a discount, will just create more Photopass lines. Not exactly conducive to social distancing and it will just further bung up places like Mainstreet in the MK. I don’t think it’s something Disney would consider doing at this point.



That is the flip side.  Guess it depends just how much they are limiting capacity.  And if using a lot of virtual queues the people that would be in standby need someone where to go/stand.  I think they could make it work but to your point they might just not want to risk it so why bother


----------



## kylenne

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm thinking/hoping that's not really a thing to worry about. I still think they are referring to locals, or people staying offsite.
> 
> That rule is actually already a thing anyway. In order to be allowed into a resort's parking lot, you have to have a resort or dining reservation. That's already a rule that's been in place for a while.



That rule is only sporadically enforced though and usually only during crowded times. Like most rules lol

Disney’s language was pretty clear in that announcement. The only distinction they made was between day guests and overnight guests.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm thinking/hoping that's not really a thing to worry about. I still think they are referring to locals, or people staying offsite.
> 
> That rule is actually already a thing anyway. In order to be allowed into a resort's parking lot, you have to have a resort or dining reservation. That's already a rule that's been in place for a while.



I think that one thing that banning resort hopping stops is the number of people who just congregate in the Contemporary and Poly areas for a rest from MK. People who don’t want to go all the way back to their own resorts do this quite often. Common areas at these resorts are packed with people not staying there who are napping or taking a breather in the lobby and around the resort. The worst at Poly, but you’ll see it all over Contemporary too.

Perhaps there will be exceptions like let GF and Poly go back and forth, and others that make sense.


----------



## princesscinderella

Lewisc said:


> add some food trucks and they'll be good to go.


 I suggested food trucks before too!  Now I’m thinking they could pull out of storage and place the little mobile kiosks they use for F&W and set up a mini food serve campus for resorts that need extra.  It will feel more Disney authentic


----------



## kylenne

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think that one thing that banning resort hopping stops is the number of people who just congregate in the Contemporary and Poly areas for a rest from MK. People who don’t want to go all the way back to their own resorts do this quite often. Common areas at these resorts are packed with people not staying there who are napping or taking a breather in the lobby and around the resort. The worst at Poly, but you’ll see it all over Contemporary too.



‘Ohana being closed during this initial phase will cut a lot of that out too. A lot of those folks hanging in the lobby are waiting to be seated there.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

kylenne said:


> ‘Ohana being closed during this initial phase will cut a lot of that out too. A lot of those folks hanging in the lobby are waiting to be seated there.



I don’t know, Ohana is closed from 12-4(ish?) between breakfast and dinner service and the lobby is always jammed with people resting/napping during the afternoon hours as compared to other resorts.


----------



## michellej47

SaintsManiac said:


> I think first dibs is real, but doesn’t guarantee due to capacity restrictions.




I'm so confused,  but I've missed a lot, too. I thought we were going to be able to reserve our spot in the park in advance. So is what this saying is that I could pay thousands for my package, flight, etc., make my daily park reservations, and still get turned away at the gate??


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand what you mean now. Disney cancelling F&W and MNSSHP probably has more to do with money then safety


That doesn’t make any sense.  Both of those are cash cows for Disney.


----------



## kylenne

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know, Ohana is closed from 12-4 between breakfast and dinner service and the lobby is always jammed with people resting/napping during the afternoon hours as compared to other resorts.



True but ime the lobby is noticeably busier when Ohana’s open. People like to use it as a meeting up point waiting on the rest of their party to show up, more so at dinner time. When we stayed there it was dead during  midday but that may have been because it was October and heat wasn’t a factor.


----------



## Dis5150

michellej47 said:


> I'm so confused,  but I've missed a lot, too. I thought we were going to be able to reserve our spot in the park in advance. So is what this saying is that I could pay thousands for my package, flight, etc., make my daily park reservations, and still get turned away at the gate??


If you have park reservations you wouldn’t be turned away at the gate. They are just saying having resort reservations doesn’t guarantee a park reservation.


----------



## crayon3448

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m still curious whether “Captain Hook’s Pirate Crew” is being offered.... I didn’t see it specified, only in-room babysitting. I’ll be shocked if it is offered, but they didn’t specify.



We had that booked for our kids in August and are bummed it's cancelled because we thought they're at a great age for it (7). My thought is that it will remain closed because the CMs will have to enforce kids wearing masks. I could see that not going over well. 

I am waiting hear about Harmony Barber shop also.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

michellej47 said:


> I'm so confused,  but I've missed a lot, too. I thought we were going to be able to reserve our spot in the park in advance. So is what this saying is that I could pay thousands for my package, flight, etc., make my daily park reservations, and still get turned away at the gate??



No, you still can make a reservation before hand and by having a resort reservation and tickets you get first "dibs" to do so.  It just means that you aren't guaranteed to get a reservation.

I think as long as you go to reserve something during this "first dibs" time you are very likely to be able to get a park reservation.  I think this is more for the people that don't know to/don't bother to make an advanced park reservation and then think they will be able to just go to a park or make a last minute park reservation might have trouble 

And if you go to make a park reservation you will know well before your trip whether you got one or not before you travle


----------



## westie55

Cancelling MNSSHP (if and when it happens) is not to save money. The main draws are stage shows, character meets, fireworks, and parade. ALL of those can't happen with covid safety restrictions in place. Until those restrictions can be lifted, there is no real party left.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Eric Smith said:


> That doesn’t make any sense.  Both of those are cash cows for Disney.


Agreed. Plus with cancelling F&W you might as well just keep Epcot closed. The place is practically a ghost town compared to the other parks between June and August anyways, and this year sprinkle in a pandemic, lack of cultural representatives in the world showcase, and the park having more construction going on than I-4, why would you even waste a reservation/ticket day on it? F&W will look very different, but I’d bet anything it won’t be cancelled.


----------



## Brett Wyman

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Agreed. Plus with cancelling F&W you might as well just keep Epcot closed. The place is practically a ghost town compared to the other parks between June and August anyways, and this year sprinkle in a pandemic, lack of cultural representatives in the world showcase, and the park having more construction going on than I-4, *why would you even waste a reservation/ticket day on it? *F&W will look very different, but I’d bet anything it won’t be cancelled.



Maybe because we are AP, there for 8 days, and while not announced they many limit the amount of times you can visit a specific park. MK is obviously going to be the hardest reservation to get. Also we ABSOLUTELY LOVE when the annoying festival crowd aren't there.


----------



## Dulcee

With June 11th quickly approaching,  odds the "park reservation" system going to be up and running by the first 30 day point for theme park openings?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

westie55 said:


> Cancelling MNSSHP (if and when it happens) is not to save money. The main draws are stage shows, character meets, fireworks, and parade. ALL of those can't happen with covid safety restrictions in place. Until those restrictions can be lifted, there is no real party left.



Plus I would think enforcing all the new requirements would be that much harder in the dark

I see footage from Shanghai Disney where for the stage shows they have boxes taped out on the ground for where you can be - but how can you enforce that in the dark when you can't really see the squares?


----------



## MrsSmith07

TheMaxRebo said:


> No, you still can make a reservation before hand and by having a resort reservation and tickets you get first "dibs" to do so.  It just means that you aren't guaranteed to get a reservation.
> 
> I think as long as you go to reserve something during this "first dibs" time you are very likely to be able to get a park reservation.  I think this is more for the people that don't know to/don't bother to make an advanced park reservation and then think they will be able to just go to a park or make a last minute park reservation might have trouble
> 
> And if you go to make a park reservation you will know well before your trip whether you got one or not before you travle



I agree with this. Guarantee is a strong word at Disney. Imagine the people that will try to add guests to their room at last minute, or ignore the advanced reservations for parks. They’ll come down, just expecting to pop into a park and it can’t work like that.


----------



## JPM4

MrsSmith07 said:


> I agree with this. Guarantee is a strong word at Disney. Imagine the people that will try to add guests to their room at last minute, or ignore the advanced reservations for parks. They’ll come down, just expecting to pop into a park and it can’t work like that.


This. How many people do you see that get there and had  no Idea what a fast pass is or go up to the check in at crystal palace thinking they can just waltz in. Many Disney guests have zero clue what they’re doing. I don’t think this will be in an issue the first few weeks with it being mostly us Disney folks going but after that it’s gonna be a show for sure


----------



## philbrody

was F&W officially cancelled or is it just speculation in this thread?


----------



## Eric Smith

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Agreed. Plus with cancelling F&W you might as well just keep Epcot closed. The place is practically a ghost town compared to the other parks between June and August anyways, and this year sprinkle in a pandemic, lack of cultural representatives in the world showcase, and the park having more construction going on than I-4, why would you even waste a reservation/ticket day on it? F&W will look very different, but I’d bet anything it won’t be cancelled.


I agree.  I can’t see a scenario where they don’t open the food booths at least.


----------



## wisteria1019

philbrody said:


> was F&W officially cancelled or is it just speculation in this thread?


Speculation


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Brett Wyman said:


> Maybe because we are AP, there for 8 days, and while not announced they many limit the amount of times you can visit a specific park. MK is obviously going to the hardest reservation to get. Also we ABSOLUTELY LOVE when the annoying festival crowd aren't there.


As a local AP who loves Epcot with or without festivals I’m in the same camp as you, but I’m thinking more along the lines of people staying a week or less, not an AP, and considering value as part of their calculation. I think that represents a much larger percentage of visitors.


----------



## yulilin3

philbrody said:


> was F&W officially cancelled or is it just speculation in this thread?


I see MNSSHP still on the schedule on the HUB page but not F&W
Disney has not come out to officially say anything about either


----------



## Brett Wyman

JayhawkCruiser said:


> As a local AP who loves Epcot with or without festivals I’m in the same camp as you, but I’m thinking more along the lines of people staying a week or less, not an AP, and considering value as part of their calculation. I think that represents a much larger percentage of visitors.



Agreed. Im still curious if you will be allowed to "repeat" parks though. People may visit Epcot because they have to. But of course those details haven't been released yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JPM4 said:


> This. How many people do you see that get there and had  no Idea what a fast pass is or go up to the check in at crystal palace thinking they can just waltz in. Many Disney guests have zero clue what they’re doing. I don’t think this will be in an issue the first few weeks with it being mostly us Disney folks going but after that it’s gonna be a show for sure



Exactly

I could see it being a bit tough to get one for those first few days when only MK and DHS are open but still if you are on the system as soon as you can I think you have good chance to get into one of them (I assume MK on the 11th will be toughest reservation to get)


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Dulcee said:


> With June 11th quickly approaching,  odds the "park reservation" system going to be up and running by the first 30 day point for theme park openings?



This is my question as well.  I have until Friday to decide whether to cancel my 7/13 Poly DVC stay and bank the points.


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> I see MNSSHP still on the schedule on the HUB page but not F&W
> Disney has not come out to officially say anything about either



I assume F&W was previously on the HUB or do things not show up until closer to the dates?


----------



## JPM4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Exactly
> 
> I could see it being a bit tough to get one for those first few days when only MK and DHS are open but still if you are on the system as soon as you can I think you have good chance to get into one of them (I assume MK on the 11th will be toughest reservation to get)


I agree. We are renting points for July 14-17 son has already paid tickets and I’m platinum. I am not too worried about us getting in cause I’m a nut and on these boards and everything else. I can just imagine the family staying at Pop in like mid August coming down hopping on a bus to MK without having any ressies and them being told at the gate sorry but you can go to DAK for the next 4 days because it’s the only place with availability.


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> I assume F&W was previously on the HUB or do things not show up until closer to the dates?


they show up when they are announced to the public. I remember MNSSHP being announced but can't remember if F&W was also announced


----------



## skeeter31

F&W would seem to me to be a definite cancel, due to staffing issues. Without CP or international staff, they won’t have enough staff to man all the booths. It’s going to be hard enough staffing all the QS and rides around the parks that are normally run by CP.


----------



## RWinNOLA

I believe it was in this thread probably several hundred pages ago that someone posted to number of rooms in the resorts/hotels at WDW to get an idea of how that would compare to say 25% capacity at the theme parks.

I did some searching and couldn't find it but what I’m really wondering is how 25% capacity at the theme parks would compare to about 90% capacity at ONLY DVC resorts and FW if that is all they were to have open during initial phase of theme park opening.


----------



## mmackeymouse

meekey7197 said:


> I    have a DVC room booked at Jambo in late august (CL but I    know that is in limbo). If I    lose it because they are moving other families from closed resorts, then I'm ok with it. If I    lose it to the NBA, I    might lose my mind...



I am with you completely there. 

If I see "A reservation doesn't guarantee you the resort will be open" one more time, I'll lose my mind. So...as a paying customer, I am not entitled to access to restaurants? But NBA players are entitled to whatever they want?

I'm already miffed that we won't get to experience AKV as a resort, both sides, the majesty of Jambo House, the Uzima Springs pool. But, to know we don't have access to it, because of NBA players who easily could fit into CSR.....oh that would set me over the top. 




bookwormde said:


> It would actually take about 40% of Kidani's rooms to take all of the capacity of Jambo DVC



Oh wow. I don't think I realized that. That's a lot more than I was thinking. I can't imagine that 40% of Kidani was available; and I'm certain that it's not from September on. 






TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting thought - or if not for free maybe at a reduced rate.  Then maybe people who haven't used it before give it a shot and find they like it and then continue to buy it in the future and Disney makes more $ in the long run



I'm sticking with free. They are taking away a lot from the park experience. 



Lewisc said:


> add some food trucks and they'll be good to go.
> 
> The current thought NBA will be using 3 resorts. I'll speculate NBA has issues with exterior corridors. A couple of posters suggested issues with Contemporary. *My point, I hope more of a joke, is Disney has no obligation to open Contemporary to BLT. Wave and cafe could be closed later.*
> 
> I



This line of thinking is just absurd. I am saying this, not to you, because I know it was mostly jest to you, but to the people legitimately out there spewing this nonsense. 

"You were never promised a coffee maker."

"You were never promised dishes to cook with"

"You were never promised restaurants to eat at."

Like, come on people. 






Disneylover99 said:


> I think offering memory maker for free or at a discount, will just create more Photopass lines. Not exactly conducive to social distancing and it will just further bung up places like Mainstreet in the MK. I don’t think it’s something Disney would consider doing at this point.



What's the alternative then? Guests interacting with each other to take each other's pictures? 

I still think they should just allow selfie sticks for the time being.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JPM4 said:


> I agree. We are renting points for July 14-17 son has already paid tickets and I’m platinum. I am not too worried about us getting in cause I’m a nut and on these boards and everything else. I can just imagine the family staying at Pop in like mid August coming down hopping on a bus to MK without having any ressies and them being told at the gate sorry but you can go to DAK for the next 4 days because it’s the only place with availability.



Ah yes, the Pop Century peasants. 

I totally get what you are saying, but it does crack me up that Pop is super frequently the example for these types of things. I've met just as many clueless people when staying deluxe (if not more, because then we get to add in the we paid xxxx bit), FWIW.

The same thing is going to happen with park reservations that frequently happened with FP+. There will be people who did no prior planning who don't understand why everything isn't in a just walk up and do it format. I feel for the CMs who have to deal with that.


----------



## LSUmiss

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am beginning to think that “initial reopening period” is June 22-July 11/15. I am really getting the vibe that this information will be altered for reservations when the parks are open.
> I do hope they keep the 24 hour pools, though.


I hope so!


----------



## JPM4

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Ah yes, the Pop Century peasants.
> 
> I totally get what you are saying, but it does crack me up that Pop is super frequently the example for these types of things. I've met just as many clueless people when staying deluxe (if not more, because then we get to add in the we paid xxxx bit), FWIW.
> 
> The same thing is going to happen with park reservations that frequently happened with FP+. There will be people who did no prior planning who don't understand why everything isn't in a just walk up and do it format. I feel for the CMs who have to deal with that.


Oh me too. I just used Pop because that’s where we usually stay and the things I’ve heard on those busses on the way to the park are amazing. I’ve heard them on other busses obviously as well it was just the first place that popped in my head because of how often we stay there.


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> No, you still can make a reservation before hand and by having a resort reservation and tickets you get first "dibs" to do so. It just means that you aren't guaranteed to get a reservation.



Will resort guests actually be first in line? The new updates don’t actually say that. They say those with existing tickets and AP’s. I know when the announcement for opening was released, there were indications it would be resort guests with tickets[incl Ap) then non-reservation ticket holders ( incl AP). I can fine dozens of blogs that said that, but having a hard time finding any official source. 

So now I wonder if the criteria for park reservations is just that you have to have an existing ticket or AP and resort reservations give you no extra priority at all.


----------



## yulilin3

@mmackeymouse  they are not going to allow selfie sticks. It's a safety issue


----------



## mmackeymouse

kylenne said:


> That rule is only sporadically enforced though and usually only during crowded times. Like most rules lol
> 
> Disney’s language was pretty clear in that announcement. The only distinction they made was between day guests and overnight guests.



Clear as mud maybe. I don't really think it was clear at all. 

Day guests, historically, has referred to locals and offsite guests. It has not referred to someone at the Grand being a "day guest" at Wilderness Lodge. 

The verbiage also refers to visiting the WDW resort as a whole, it doesn't refer to individual resorts. It also does not specifically say "No resort hopping." 

No one really knows, and maybe I am just being too hopeful, but for now, I am leaning on the side of them just re-establishing the same rule that they have always had.


----------



## Sandisw

meekey7197 said:


> I    have a DVC room booked at Jambo in late august (CL but I    know that is in limbo). If I    lose it because they are moving other families from closed resorts, then I'm ok with it. If I    lose it to the NBA, I    might lose my mind...



Here is where Disney could get in trouble.  As long as non of their own resorts are closed through a phased opening, they can have DVCM keep Jambo closed,

However, once they begin to open more of the resorts, then it gets sticky because the legal reasons to keep it shut are no longer there.

I do not think they can remove a DVC owner who already booked once the resort opens...Jambo is part of the larger AKV resorts and while I don’t own there, and don’t have access to POS, it functions as one at 11 months, so I think right now, they have legal reasons to keep it closed.

For NBA and current members who booked...that is a little tricky because limit of use is defined, but typically needs a valid reason.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Yulilin, are the water parks not on the hub either? I still can’t wrap my brain around why they are still on the schedule on the website.


----------



## unbanshee

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am beginning to think that “initial reopening period” is June 22-July 11/15. I am really getting the vibe that this information will be altered for reservations when the parks are open.
> I do hope they keep the 24 hour pools, though.



The "initial reopening period" verbiage has been used for the parks too, no? Seems like we're going to be in this phase for months


----------



## WonderlandisReality

unbanshee said:


> The "initial reopening period" verbiage has been used for the parks too, no? Seems like we're going to be in this phase for months



Unless I missed something I thought the only official communications said when the parks would be opening and that masks and social distancing etc would be present. I took that too literally perhaps and am now thinking it is June 22-the first day of park opening.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Will resort guests actually be first in line? The new updates don’t actually say that. They say those with existing tickets and AP’s. I know when the announcement for opening was released, there were indications it would be resort guests with tickets[incl Ap) then non-reservation ticket holders ( incl AP). I can fine dozens of blogs that said that, but having a hard time finding any official source.
> 
> So now I wonder if the criteria for park reservations is just that you have to have an existing ticket or AP and resort reservations give you no extra priority at all.



even the initial annomincemeat implied only
those with tickets get first priority  The confusing part is the sentence befire referenced resort guests and people took it to mean they got priority on park reservations.  I also read it as those with resort reservations get priority on new rooms if moves are needed. Then those with existing tickets get priority on park reservations.


----------



## Sandisw

kylenne said:


> The more I think about it the more I’m legit baffled as to how they could enforce no resort hopping between GF and Poly. The fitness center at GF is shared between them even, it has a magic band tap for Poly guests.
> 
> They really do need to treat it as one big campus. What’s stopping a GF guest from mobile ordering Capt Cook’s and walking over there to pick it up?



Honestly, I think that may be a general rule but logistics for certain situations are different. As you said, GF and Poly share a fitness center so those arriving via walkway for that will not be stopped,

But, I don’t think they want guests from maybe WL to drive or Uber over to simply look around without having a reason...how it plays out in practice, we shall see.

I am going with common sense should apply for those 2 resorts


----------



## Ariel 1715

I am a little confused with the park reservation system being 30 days prior and the dining being 60. Wouldn't you need to know if you can get into the park before making a park dining reservation??


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm thinking/hoping that's not really a thing to worry about. I still think they are referring to locals, or people staying offsite.
> 
> That rule is actually already a thing anyway. In order to be allowed into a resort's parking lot, you have to have a resort or dining reservation. That's already a rule that's been in place for a while.



nornallly in the day I leave to drive back to Georgia I drive to poly to have tonga toast at capt cooks (no reservation location). The guard at poly had never given me any issues getting in even though I technically don’t have a reservation.  

since I’m trying to get in have breakfast and get on the road I prefer the quicker service of capt coooks va sit down at kona Plus not having to arrive at a certain time.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> even the initial annomincemeat implied only
> those with tickets get first priority  The confusing part is the sentence befire referenced resort guests and people took it to mean they got priority on park reservations.  I also read it as those with resort reservations get priority on new rooms if moves are needed. Then those with existing tickets get priority on park reservations.


 Here’s what I find when looking back 

“Beginning May 28, 2020, all dining reservations, experience bookings, Disney dining plan and FastPass+ selections will be cancelled. Guests with existing Resort reservations will have priority access to the new park reservation system when it becomes available. Additionally, when reservations for dining and other experiences resume, Guests who had existing reservations will receive priority access to rebook.”

To me, that clearly says what it says. lol 1) resort guests get first priority to the new park reservation system and 2) for dining and experiences existing reservations have priority.  This almost exact quote can be found in nearly any blog you want to read, all saying Disney announced this, but I can’t find it on any official Disney source.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Here’s what I find when looking back
> 
> “Beginning May 28, 2020, all dining reservations, experience bookings, Disney dining plan and FastPass+ selections will be cancelled. Guests with existing Resort reservations will have priority access to the new park reservation system when it becomes available. Additionally, when reservations for dining and other experiences resume, Guests who had existing reservations will receive priority access to rebook.”
> 
> To me, that clearly says what it says. lol 1) resort guests get first priority to the new park reservation system and 2) for dining and experiences existing reservations have priority.  This almost exact quote can be found in nearly any blog you want to read, all saying Disney announced this, but I can’t find it on any official Disney source.



that is different then the one I was thinking of but may be misremembering


----------



## Sandisw

JPM4 said:


> I agree. We are renting points for July 14-17 son has already paid tickets and I’m platinum. I am not too worried about us getting in cause I’m a nut and on these boards and everything else. I can just imagine the family staying at Pop in like mid August coming down hopping on a bus to MK without having any ressies and them being told at the gate sorry but you can go to DAK for the next 4 days because it’s the only place with availability.



Given the confirmation letter I got for my July stay, I think they will be doing that while these things are in place so people are aware.. I am going to guess the ones that go out when parks are open will state something about having to reserve park days


----------



## Disneylover99

mmackeymouse said:


> *What's the alternative then? *Guests interacting with each other to take each other's pictures?


Buy memory maker.


----------



## DougLovesYou

Ariel 1715 said:


> I am a little confused with the park reservation system being 30 days prior and the dining being 60. Wouldn't you need to know if you can get into the park before making a park dining reservation??


I read on here somewhere that the new 60 day window for ADRs would only be for non-park restaurants (so for resort TS or the restaurants in DS) and we'd have to wait to secure park reservations before making ADRs inside the parks. I could be wrong, but think it was mentioned in this thread or maybe the resort change thread?


----------



## Sandisw

mmackeymouse said:


> I am with you completely there.
> 
> If I see "A reservation doesn't guarantee you the resort will be open" one more time, I'll lose my mind. So...as a paying customer, I am not entitled to access to restaurants? But NBA players are entitled to whatever they want?
> 
> I'm already miffed that we won't get to experience AKV as a resort, both sides, the majesty of Jambo House, the Uzima Springs pool. But, to know we don't have access to it, because of NBA players who easily could fit into CSR.....oh that would set me over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. I don't think I realized that. That's a lot more than I was thinking. I can't imagine that 40% of Kidani was available; and I'm certain that it's not from September on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with free. They are taking away a lot from the park experience.
> 
> 
> 
> This line of thinking is just absurd. I am saying this, not to you, because I know it was mostly jest to you, but to the people legitimately out there spewing this nonsense.
> 
> "You were never promised a coffee maker."
> 
> "You were never promised dishes to cook with"
> 
> "You were never promised restaurants to eat at."
> 
> Like, come on people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternative then? Guests interacting with each other to take each other's pictures?
> 
> I still think they should just allow selfie sticks for the time being.



Actually, those things you mention in the room are part of what is included...but, the POS is clear as to what types of amenities are included in your purchase and what is not. And, there is no requirement for the parks to be there or for Disney to open access to their businesses.

Obviously, Disney didn’t do this and one of the reasons they shut down DVC along with Disney hotels was because the property management agreement with Disney meant other than the rooms, nothing else could be provided,


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> that is different then the one I was thinking of but may be misremembering


 
The confusing thing is, the sources all link back to DPB as the source for that verbiage, but that exact verbiage is not there now- tends to make me think they edited it and removed that portion. Which, btw, would really suck that they put out incorrect information regarding the benefits of having a resort reservation and would also explain why they now say resort reservations don’t guarantee you getting a park reservation. 

The jaded side of me says removing resort guests from first access would certainly alleviate their problem with being overbooked and would explain why they started allowing people to move their reservations to a time when It appeared they were scrambling to reduce resort reservations. I dunno, sure seems suspicious to me.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> Here’s what I find when looking back
> 
> “Beginning May 28, 2020, all dining reservations, experience bookings, Disney dining plan and FastPass+ selections will be cancelled. Guests with existing Resort reservations will have priority access to the new park reservation system when it becomes available. *Additionally, when reservations for dining and other experiences resume, Guests who had existing reservations will receive priority access to rebook.”*
> 
> To me, that clearly says what it says. lol 1) resort guests get first priority to the new park reservation system and 2) for dining and experiences existing reservations have priority.  This almost exact quote can be found in nearly any blog you want to read, all saying Disney announced this, but I can’t find it on any official Disney source.



Agree.  The initial communication I received was exactly the same.  What’s confusing to me is how to interpret the sentence in bold text.  I read it as if you had a dining reservation at a certain restaurant, then you would get first priority to rebook there.  But, the previous sentence would seem to contradict that particularly for dining reservations in theme parks because you would need a theme park reservation before you could get the dining reservation.   It gets more complicated without park hopping because many people probably boos dining reservations at different parks in the same day.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Here’s what I find when looking back
> 
> “Beginning May 28, 2020, all dining reservations, experience bookings, Disney dining plan and FastPass+ selections will be cancelled. Guests with existing Resort reservations will have priority access to the new park reservation system when it becomes available. Additionally, when reservations for dining and other experiences resume, Guests who had existing reservations will receive priority access to rebook.”
> 
> To me, that clearly says what it says. lol 1) resort guests get first priority to the new park reservation system and 2) for dining and experiences existing reservations have priority.  This almost exact quote can be found in nearly any blog you want to read, all saying Disney announced this, but I can’t find it on any official Disney source.




thios is the one I was thinking on. Reservation system only mentioned in regards to people who already had existing tickets. Not clear where it leaves people with resorts but no tickets. 

“New Ticket Sales and Hotel Reservations: At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details.”


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> thios is the one I was thinking on. Reservation system only mentioned in regards to people who already had existing tickets. Not clear where it leaves people with resorts but no tickets.
> 
> “New Ticket Sales and Hotel Reservations: At this time, we are temporarily pausing new ticket sales and Disney Resort hotel reservations so we can focus on guests with existing tickets and reservations. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make a theme park reservation before new tickets are sold; we will be reaching out to these guests soon to provide additional details.”


 Yes, that’s the newer version.


----------



## Ariel 1715

DougLovesYou said:


> I read on here somewhere that the new 60 day window for ADRs would only be for non-park restaurants (so for resort TS or the restaurants in DS) and we'd have to wait to secure park reservations before making ADRs inside the parks. I could be wrong, but think it was mentioned in this thread or maybe the resort change thread?


That would make more sense, but the cast member I spoke to said all your dining reservations could be made at 60 days for length of stay if you are at a Disney Resort...


----------



## Sandisw

Ariel 1715 said:


> I am a little confused with the park reservation system being 30 days prior and the dining being 60. Wouldn't you need to know if you can get into the park before making a park dining reservation??



I think initially, the 60 day window for ADRs won’t be up and running and that will be later on. I also wonder if when that does open up the park reservation will be more.

But,  once Disney can being people in the park at a capacity level close to normal...and IIRC, most parks don’t run more tha time 50 to 60% of capacity many days...I don’t see it being s big issue,

IMO, July to September is when people without tickets when their window opens may not get what they want,  But, initial reports are you will be able to make an ADR in a park after you have that reserved.


----------



## rstevens333

JayhawkCruiser said:


> and this year sprinkle in a pandemic, lack of cultural representatives in the world showcase, and the park having more construction going on than I-4, why would you even waste a reservation/ticket day on it?



Riding _Living With the Land_ ten times in a row!!


----------



## rstevens333

As far as free PhotoPass goes, could they just give out free ride photos and videos? That wouldn't encourage people getting in big lines.


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am beginning to think that “initial reopening period” is June 22-July 11/15. I am really getting the vibe that this information will be altered for reservations when the parks are open.
> I do hope they keep the 24 hour pools, though.


I think Disney will put things in place, do the best they can, and then as they see the implications in practice, will rapidly change on the fly 100 times between now and the end of the year.

Even the information communicated for the initial reopening period I’m sure will change if Disney feels it isn’t working/


Brett Wyman said:


> Maybe because we are AP, there for 8 days, and while not announced they many limit the amount of times you can visit a specific park. MK is obviously going to be the hardest reservation to get. Also we ABSOLUTELY LOVE when the annoying festival crowd aren't there.


Chapek said number of guests will be a function of ability to maintain 6’ social distancing. So I’m betting that DHS will have roughly half the daily admissions of MK, and will as such be the hardest to get.



RWinNOLA said:


> ...what I’m really wondering is how 25% capacity at the theme parks would compare to about 90% capacity at ONLY DVC resorts and FW if that is all they were to have open during initial phase of theme park opening.


I believe that 25% is too optimistic. Disney has not communicated a number but I’m betting that for MK and AK it’s closer to 15% and even less for DHS.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Disneylover99 said:


> Buy memory maker.



Yep. The solution already exists. Buy select Photopass photos or memory maker.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think that may be a general rule but logistics for certain situations are different. As you said, GF and Poly share a fitness center so those arriving via walkway for that will not be stopped,
> 
> But, I don’t think they want guests from maybe WL to drive or Uber over to simply look around without having a reason...how it plays out in practice, we shall see.
> 
> I am going with common sense should apply for those 2 resorts




Not even just those two. Look at the Boardwalk resort area. I can't possibly believe that they would not let people at those resorts be able to use restaurants at both sides of the lake.

Speaking of Boardwalk, for years, it was billed as an "entertainment district." So as such, would people be allowed to use BW for the entertainment options? Or...is it just a resort now?

Wilderness Lodge and FW...they are joined by a walking path.

On the same line, Ft Wilderness is marketed as a recreation spot, not just for guests but for anyone to visit.

Like you said, we shall see.

As far as common sense...to me, most on-site guests usually don't travel to other resorts just to "look around." Some maybe sure. But, usually people go to other resorts and spend money. Whether it's at gift shops, ice cream shoppes, lounges, or restaurants...I just think that most people who go to another resort do have a purpose in mind. Hopefully, Disney realizes that.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> I think Disney will put things in place, do the best they can, and then as they see the implications in practice, will rapidly change on the fly 100 times between now and the end of the year.
> 
> Even the information communicated for the initial reopening period I’m sure will change if Disney feels it isn’t working/
> 
> Chapek said number of guests will be a function of ability to maintain 6’ social distancing. So I’m betting that DHS will have roughly half the daily admissions of MK, and will as such be the hardest to get.
> 
> 
> I believe that 25% is too optimistic. Disney has not communicated a number but I’m betting that for MK and AK it’s closer to 15% and even less for DHS.



yeah the international theme park organization released their guidelines (SeaWorld and universal participated but Disney did not) but they even had a formula in there to take the usable square footage of a park and divide by a certain number to determine the capacity at 6 feet separation.  I have no doubt Disney will use a similar formula even if it isn’t that specific one for number of guests per park.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dulcee said:


> With June 11th quickly approaching,  odds the "park reservation" system going to be up and running by the first 30 day point for theme park openings?


I’m sure that’s absolutely the goal but Remy keeps alluding to issues.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> Not even just those two. Look at the Boardwalk resort area. I can't possibly believe that they would not let people at those resorts be able to use restaurants at both sides of the lake.
> 
> Speaking of Boardwalk, for years, it was billed as an "entertainment district." So as such, would people be allowed to use BW for the entertainment options? Or...is it just a resort now?
> 
> Wilderness Lodge and FW...they are joined by a walking path.
> 
> On the same line, Ft Wilderness is marketed as a recreation spot, not just for guests but for anyone to visit.
> 
> Like you said, we shall see.
> 
> As far as common sense...to me, most on-site guests usually don't travel to other resorts just to "look around." Some maybe sure. But, usually people go to other resorts and spend money. Whether it's at gift shops, ice cream shoppes, lounges, or restaurants...I just think that most people who go to another resort do have a purpose in mind. Hopefully, Disney realizes that.


There's not a walking path from FW to WL at the moment, and you haven't been able to just park at FW without a dining or recreation reservation for a while


----------



## RWinNOLA

CastAStone said:


> I believe that 25% is too optimistic. Disney has not communicated a number but I’m betting that for MK and AK it’s closer to 15% and even less for DHS.



Could be. I just threw that out there because I’ve heard it mentioned in speculation.

But really, the main question I have is what it the capacity of just the DVC resorts and FW as that would give us some indication of how the number of resort guests compares to theme park capacity.

If total capacity of those resorts is only 20% of theme park capacity, then one would think you have a pretty decent shot of getting a theme park reservation for most of your days in a resort.


----------



## BrianR

RWinNOLA said:


> Agree.  The initial communication I received was exactly the same.  What’s confusing to me is how to interpret the sentence in bold text.  *I read it as if you had a dining reservation at a certain restaurant, then you would get first priority to rebook there. * But, the previous sentence would seem to contradict that particularly for dining reservations in theme parks because you would need a theme park reservation before you could get the dining reservation.   It gets more complicated without park hopping because many people probably boos dining reservations at different parks in the same day.



Yeah they already messed this up with the DS restaurants.  They cancelled a bunch of ours except for one Wine Bar George, and then just silently opened up reservations in their system to everyone on a location by location basis.  Got pretty much all of them back, but if I wasn't checking threads on here all day I probably wouldn't have.


----------



## CastAStone

RWinNOLA said:


> Could be. I just threw that out there because I’ve heard it mentioned in speculation.
> 
> But really, the main question I have is what it the capacity of just the DVC resorts and FW as that would give us some indication of how the number of resort guests compares to theme park capacity.
> 
> If total capacity of those resorts is only 20% of theme park capacity, then one would think you have a pretty decent shot of getting a theme park reservation for most of your days in a resort.


DVC had 3200 ”2 bedroom equivalents” at WDW before Riviera opened, I’m assuming that’s closer to 3500 now. That would accommodate about 25,000 guests if they were completely full to capacity. In practice, rooms hold less than a capacity number of guests.

Total theme park capacity in normal time has never been disclosed, but I’ve seen estimates of 320,000 from people who would probably have a pretty good idea.


----------



## Cliffside

i am getting a little concerned about resort capacity. I have a reservation at  the Boardwalk villas. DVC is usually full and especially with them moving displaced guests from closed resorts. What percentage of the resort do you think they will be filling to try and keep social distancing and try to feed their guests since there will be many dining options not available. Also if people can’t get into parks or resort hop it might get pretty crowded especially for those without cars.


----------



## Sandisw

Cliffside said:


> i am getting a little concerned about resort capacity. I have a reservation at  the Boardwalk villas. DVC is usually full and especially with them moving displaced guests from closed resorts. What percentage of the resort do you think they will be filling to try and keep social distancing and try to feed their guests since there will be many dining options not available. Also if people can’t get into parks or resort hop it might get pretty crowded especially for those without cars.



They can not limit the number of rooms at a DVC resort due to it being a timeshare.  There is very specific language in the contract in terms of limits of use that don’t seem to apply once the resort has been opened,

It is why they are opening DVC so much earlier than their own resorts,  Disney wasn’t completely in charge of that and legally, once certain government orders were lifted or relaxed, resorts needed to be opened.

So, anyone in a DVC resort, especially once parks open, should be expecting them to be full.


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> If total capacity of those resorts is only 20% of theme park capacity, then one would think you have a pretty decent shot of getting a theme park reservation for most of your days in a resort.



Not if they aren't giving resort guests only, priority. You'd be competing with anyone who has an existing ticket.


----------



## rockpiece

Does anyone know if they are allowing current APs to upgrade their annual pass level at the moment?


----------



## RWinNOLA

CastAStone said:


> DVC had 3200 ”2 bedroom equivalents” at WDW before Riviera opened, I’m assuming that’s closer to 3500 now. That would accommodate about 25,000 guests if they were completely full to capacity. In practice, rooms hold less than a capacity number of guests.
> 
> Total theme park capacity in normal time has never been disclosed, but I’ve seen estimates of 320,000 from people who would probably have a pretty good idea.



Thanks.   That’s what I was curious about.  So if you throw in FW, then resort capacity is still less than 10%.   I suspect they may start out the first 1-2 weeks of theme park opening with just the DVC/FW resort guests (maybe some off-site AP holders) to keep capacity really low so that they can evaluate and ramp up from there.


----------



## MrsSmith07

rockpiece said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing current APs to upgrade their annual pass level at the moment?



You can only upgrade your level (outside of renewal) is at the parks in person. We’re in this situation. My son has a silver, this trip was planned before pandemic (well my June trip was, the July is my backup) and even then Disney wouldn’t allow you to upgrade without being there. So at the moment, my son is without a ticket and likely to be left out of the park reservations.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rstevens333 said:


> Riding _Living With the Land_ ten times in a row!!


Wait... You don't normally do that anyway? I thought I wasn't the only one..


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> Not if they aren't giving resort guests only, priority. You'd be competing with anyone who has an existing ticket.



Yes, that would certainly be the case.  But, I really can’t imagine Disney creating that situation when they could easily avoid it by prioritizing on site guests with theme park tickets which they have hinted at before.  Otherwise, they will have a mess at all the open resorts with limited dining capacity, reduced pool capacity, etc. 

Unless they are legally bound for some reason to give priority to AP holders that are not staying on site, I just can’t imagine they would create this scenario.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Cliffside said:


> i am getting a little concerned about resort capacity. I have a reservation at  the Boardwalk villas. DVC is usually full and especially with them moving displaced guests from closed resorts. What percentage of the resort do you think they will be filling to try and keep social distancing and try to feed their guests since there will be many dining options not available. Also if people can’t get into parks or resort hop it might get pretty crowded especially for those without cars.


I don't think that they'll be full for quite a while, contrary to other opinions on here.


----------



## yulilin3

rockpiece said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing current APs to upgrade their annual pass level at the moment?


I've called several times about this. I have been told every time that since all phone CM are working remotely they don't have access to a way to do this over the phone. Once they get back to their offices I have been told they will be able to upgrade through phone


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Not if they aren't giving resort guests only, priority. You'd be competing with anyone who has an existing ticket.



im expecting park reservations to go something like this Order

1. resort guests with existing tickets or aps
2. offsite with existing tickets or aps
3 new ticket sales/ reservations to resort guests
4 new ticket sales general public


----------



## TheMaxRebo

quick question - this came up on a Facebook thread and I didn't know the answer ... though I assume for now the answer is "we don't know"

Someone asked if you had a reservation for a park and wanted to take a mid-day break could you leave and come back.  My initial reaction was, sure, you have a reservation for that park for that day should be fine.  But someone mentioned how at Shanghai they had specific times to arrive for their reservations and they might do the same here to help space out the crowds

Any word on this? Nothing from Disney seems to mention arrival times, but doesn't seem to say this won't be the case either


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> im expecting park reservations to go something like this Order
> 
> 1. resort guests with existing tickets or aps
> 2. offsite with existing tickets or aps
> 3 new ticket sales/ reservations to resort guests
> 4 new ticket sales general public


just spitballing opinions here
They will need to know everyone reserved I would say weeks in advance so they can open reservations for resorts back up in case the demand is very low. I don'r know the number of local (driving distance) aps that will come for a day without a hotel. 
They could sell out of MK reservations but still have the other 3 available so they would want to fill those up to whatever capacity they are imposing

The heavy control Disney is doing right now might bite them in the end, with lots of people being put off by the restrictions and lack of offerings and all off this will lead to people simply not wanting to come.


----------



## Marthasor

Sandisw said:


> Was just reading the language about SAB.  If they were only talking for the period that DVC is open, why mention that guests of YC and BC would be welcome to use the pool at BCV.
> 
> I think that is a hint that it may not open at the same time as those hotels.
> View attachment 499585



Doesn't this also indicate, perhaps, that YC/BC may have an initial reopening period?  It doesn't say when, but "during initial reopening period, Guests of this Disney Resort hotel," kind of indicates guests will be on the resort side during some initial reopening period.



Lewisc said:


> add some food trucks and they'll be good to go.
> 
> The current thought NBA will be using 3 resorts. I'll speculate NBA has issues with exterior corridors. A couple of posters suggested issues with Contemporary. My point, I hope more of a joke, is Disney has no obligation to open Contemporary to BLT. Wave and cafe could be closed later.
> 
> I



Disney has already announced BLT guests will have access to the following amenities:

Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
The following offerings and experiences will be available when this Resort hotel reopens. Hours of operation will be provided during your stay.
Dining

The Wave… of American Flavors
The Wave Lounge
Contempo Café
Cove Bar
Shops

Bayview Gifts
Fantasia Market
Activities

Pools
Poolside Activities
Movies Under the Stars
Fitness Center
Community Hall
Sports Courts


----------



## TRANSPOS

So...
I just went on MDE and I am able to purchase annual pass (out of state. Platinum or Platinum Plus).
I didn’t purchase them. Followed the prompt up until my credit card would be charged (maybe it’ll stop me there). I have reservations for July and August at FW Cabins.  I do not have any tickets purchased or linked.  And i have never had Annual passes.
Isn’t this contrary with what is currently being said by Disney?  I haven’t seen any mention of new tix or passes being sold.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Forgive me if I missed the answer/update  in skimming the thread but when did allowing park reservations 30 days in advance become a thing? I can't find that in any news article/disney blog I've read, only on here. Might be a dumb question but I can't find the answer


----------



## westie55

I could be wrong, but I don't think demand is going to be so high that resort guests aren't able to get park reservations as long as they make them in a timely manner. This board may make demand seem high because this is a forum for Disney fans who are following the situation closely, but so many people for so many reasons won't be going to Disney for a long time. Look at Universal. I know it's not Disney, but it isn't packed to the brim. Quite the opposite.

Having said that, I wouldnt be surprised if the resort pools require reservations and families are limited to one per day. I am traveling to a SC beach resort in July and that is how they are handling pools. I am hoping to be able to get to Riviera for my reservation August 24. If I can't get the park reservations I want I will be cancelling but I don't foresee that happening.


----------



## Krandor

TRANSPOS said:


> So...
> I just went on MDE and I am able to purchase annual pass (out of state. Platinum or Platinum Plus).
> I didn’t purchase them. Followed the prompt up until my credit card would be charged (maybe it’ll stop me there). I have reservations for July and August at FW Cabins.  I do not have any tickets purchased or linked.  And i have never had Annual passes.
> Isn’t this contrary with what is currently being said by Disney?  I haven’t seen any mention of new tix or passes being sold.



annual passes are all that can currentmy be bought


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Marthasor said:


> Disney has already announced BLT guests will have access to the following amenities:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> The following offerings and experiences will be available when this Resort hotel reopens. Hours of operation will be provided during your stay.
> Dining
> 
> The Wave… of American Flavors
> The Wave Lounge
> Contempo Café
> Cove Bar
> Shops
> 
> Bayview Gifts
> Fantasia Market
> Activities
> 
> Pools
> Poolside Activities
> Movies Under the Stars
> Fitness Center
> Community Hall
> Sports Courts



It says those will be available when it reopens, which is over a month before NBA would start.

Let’s say they do use CR for NBA - would these amenities be available in late July after NBA arrives? That is the question. The language says these amenities are available when it reopens. They could conceivably close them off to BLT if they use CR for NBA in late July.

ETA: I actually don’t think NBA will be using CR, but we will see. I’m just saying that just because they say those amenities will be available when they reopen, it may not mean they are available long term if NBA does stay there.


----------



## bernina

Just found this new wording saying Reservation Required when looking at AP blackout dates.

New wording at the top:


*Admission Calendar*
Select a pass to see which days you can visit with a park reservation. Our reservation system will be launching soon—please check back to see if your desired date and park are available.


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> Yes, that would certainly be the case.  But, I really can’t imagine Disney creating that situation when they could easily avoid it by prioritizing on site guests with theme park tickets which they have hinted at before.  Otherwise, they will have a mess at all the open resorts with limited dining capacity, reduced pool capacity, etc.
> 
> Unless they are legally bound for some reason to give priority to AP holders that are not staying on site, I just can’t imagine they would create this scenario.



Yeah, I'm kind of past that place where I can't imagine Disney doing something. What they currently say is what I'm going by for the moment and that is, existing tickets and AP's have park reservation priority. Just once, I'd like them to put out clear and concise information and stick to it. It's a dream, I know.


----------



## Marthasor

MickeyWaffles said:


> It says those will be available when it reopens, which is over a month before NBA would start.
> 
> Let’s say they do use CR for NBA - would these amenities be available in late July after NBA arrives? That is the question. The language says these amenities are available when it reopens. They could conceivably close them off to BLT if they use CR for NBA in late July.



NBA arrives at WDW on July 7:  https://sports.yahoo.com/more-details-leak-nba-return-235041856.html


----------



## Sandisw

Marthasor said:


> Doesn't this also indicate, perhaps, that YC/BC may have an initial reopening period?  It doesn't say when, but "during initial reopening period, Guests of this Disney Resort hotel," kind of indicates guests will be on the resort side during some initial reopening period.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney has already announced BLT guests will have access to the following amenities:
> 
> Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> The following offerings and experiences will be available when this Resort hotel reopens. Hours of operation will be provided during your stay.
> Dining
> 
> The Wave… of American Flavors
> The Wave Lounge
> Contempo Café
> Cove Bar
> Shops
> 
> Bayview Gifts
> Fantasia Market
> Activities
> 
> Pools
> Poolside Activities
> Movies Under the Stars
> Fitness Center
> Community Hall
> Sports Courts



 I think after reading it again, and the wording, it does sound to me that SAB isn’t going to necessarily open when YC and BC opens. If it was only applying to the time when BCV is open, there would be no need to write that.

IMO, they are giving fair warning to guests that if you are choosing those resorts for SAB during July and maybe August, be prepared for it to be closed.


----------



## jade1

bernina said:


> Just found this new wording saying Reservation Required when looking at AP blackout dates.
> 
> New wording at the top:
> 
> 
> *Admission Calendar*
> Select a pass to see which days you can visit with a park reservation. Our reservation system will be launching soon—please check back to see if your desired date and park are available.
> 
> View attachment 499633



Sorry didn't you have the "After 4" selected before?


----------



## Sandisw

TRANSPOS said:


> So...
> I just went on MDE and I am able to purchase annual pass (out of state. Platinum or Platinum Plus).
> I didn’t purchase them. Followed the prompt up until my credit card would be charged (maybe it’ll stop me there). I have reservations for July and August at FW Cabins.  I do not have any tickets purchased or linked.  And i have never had Annual passes.
> Isn’t this contrary with what is currently being said by Disney?  I haven’t seen any mention of new tix or passes being sold.



AP sales opened last week. Why? I don’t know. But i was able to purchase the Gold AP for my DD...we are DVC...and linked it yesterday.

Was going to upgrade her 6 day when we got there, but don’t want to have to stand in line for GS.  I’ll save that for another time to use value for my next AP


----------



## bernina

jade1 said:


> Sorry didn't you have the "After 4" selected before?



I had the silver pass selected for the screenshot and also when I copied the wording. Reservation required is there for all passes on any non blackout days. So platinum for example is just solid green indicating reservation required all days.


----------



## Carol Jackson

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Ah yes, the Pop Century peasants.
> 
> I totally get what you are saying, but it does crack me up that Pop is super frequently the example for these types of things. I've met just as many clueless people when staying deluxe (if not more, because then we get to add in the we paid xxxx bit), FWIW.
> 
> The same thing is going to happen with park reservations that frequently happened with FP+. There will be people who did no prior planning who don't understand why everything isn't in a just walk up and do it format. I feel for the CMs who have to deal with that.


I stay at Pop all the time and I’m a DisBoard Junkie.


----------



## RWinNOLA

jade1 said:


> Sorry didn't you have the "After 4" selected before?



I don’t have an AP so I’ve never really looked at that calendar until now.

Interesting to note:
- platinum plus and platinum show “Reservations Required” through June 2021. 
- gold shows “Reservations Required” through mid December. Blocked out after that.
- silver shows blocked out through 1st week of August. Reservations Required through mid December and blocked out after that.

The EPCOT after 4 is also interesting. Is this something new?   If so, it may suggest some limited park hopping to EPCOT on reservation basis only?


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I don’t have an AP so I’ve never really looked at that calendar until now.
> 
> Interesting to note:
> - platinum plus and platinum show “Reservations Required” through June 2021.
> - gold shows “Reservations Required” through mid December. Blocked out after that.
> - silver shows blocked out through 1st week of August. Reservations Required through mid December and blocked out after that.
> 
> The EPCOT after 4 is also interesting. Is this something new?   If so, it may suggest some limited park hopping to EPCOT on reservation basis only?


Epcot after 4 is not new.  That is basically for locals.

ETA:  It's an annual pass and pretty much for locals going to Epcot for festivals and concerts. However the new restrictions pretty much make that pass obsolete for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RWinNOLA

AmberMV said:


> Epcot after 4 is not new.  That is basically for locals.
> 
> ETA:  It's an annual pass and pretty much for locals going to Epcot for festivals and concerts. However the new restrictions pretty much make that pass obsolete for the foreseeable future.



Gotcha.  Wishful thinking I guess!


----------



## yulilin3

the AP calendar is basically now showing the regular blockout dates and the green is the regular days we would be able to visit with a reservation now


----------



## jsbowl16

Has anyone heard if DS will be extending their closing time later to maybe 10pm or so once the parks open? We usually stay at BWV but I am seriously considering SSR this time if DS is open later and we could walk around and have more dining options at DS after we get out of an early close at AK or MK.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Carol Jackson said:


> I stay at Pop all the time and I’m a DisBoard Junkie.



I also stay at Pop all the time. I think a lot of frequent visitors do. I was jokingly referring to how Pop guests tend to (unfairly) be used as the bad example pretty frequently


----------



## kylenne

mmackeymouse said:


> Clear as mud maybe. I don't really think it was clear at all.
> 
> Day guests, historically, has referred to locals and offsite guests. It has not referred to someone at the Grand being a "day guest" at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> The verbiage also refers to visiting the WDW resort as a whole, it doesn't refer to individual resorts. It also does not specifically say "No resort hopping."
> 
> No one really knows, and maybe I am just being too hopeful, but for now, I am leaning on the side of them just re-establishing the same rule that they have always had.



It’s the exact same language they’ve been using for charging parking fees at the resorts. If you’re a guest at the Grand and you park your car there you get charged a fee. If you drive over to Boardwalk and park there they don’t charge you a second time.


----------



## Devil13

RWinNOLA said:


> ...
> Interesting to note:
> - platinum plus and platinum show “Reservations Required” through June 2021.
> 
> ...



Hope this means that my platinum pass is extended until June 2022


----------



## yulilin3

jsbowl16 said:


> Has anyone heard if DS will be extending their closing time later to maybe 10pm or so once the parks open? We usually stay at BWV but I am seriously considering SSR this time if DS is open later and we could walk around and have more dining options at DS after we get out of an early close at AK or MK.


DS was closing at 10pm. It's closing at 7pm now because of curfew


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Can I book my vacation yet? Didn’t have reservations


----------



## WonderlandisReality

As far as resorts: if resort hopping is dependent upon a dining reservation would a mobile order count?


----------



## AmberMV

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Can I book my vacation yet? Didn’t have reservations


A new resort reservation?  They aren't allowing those yet.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WonderlandisReality said:


> As far as resorts: if resort hopping is dependent upon a dining reservation would a mobile order count?


I'd think probably not, but we don't know that for sure


----------



## AmberMV

Can we start a new speculation?  For those who confirmed their stays through the July 4 email that went out yesterday does anyone think those people will be upgraded to next tier rooms at all?  Or what you booked is what you get?


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

RWinNOLA said:


> I don’t have an AP so I’ve never really looked at that calendar until now.
> 
> Interesting to note:
> - platinum plus and platinum show “Reservations Required” through June 2021.
> - gold shows “Reservations Required” through mid December. Blocked out after that.
> - silver shows blocked out through 1st week of August. Reservations Required through mid December and blocked out after that.
> 
> The EPCOT after 4 is also interesting. Is this something new?   If so, it may suggest some limited park hopping to EPCOT on reservation basis only?



Makes you wonder if platinum will be able to make park reservations further in advance than other APs, similar to the (old, I guess!) FP window for club level guests who wanted to pay for  it...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AmberMV said:


> A new resort reservation?  They aren't allowing those yet.



Well lets hurry that up


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> A new resort reservation


I read that in the phone recording voice and scared myself a little.


----------



## junderwood99

So ..... whats the 'rumor' of attractions that are reopening vs attractions that will remain closed? I know HoP and CoP have been mentioned. Any other information that has been leaked at all yet?


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Can we start a new speculation?  For those who confirmed their stays through the July 4 email that went out yesterday does anyone think those people will be upgraded to next tier rooms at all?  Or what you booked is what you get?


I have a garden room at CR with a 50% CM discount for July 1st. I will keep you posted


----------



## yulilin3

junderwood99 said:


> So ..... whats the 'rumor' of attractions that are reopening vs attractions that will remain closed? I know HoP and CoP have been mentioned. Any other information that has been leaked at all yet?


what you see on MDE is what is on the schedule on the HUB, not saying this is it, it can change, but I'm sure someone will pop in with rumors momentarily


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/


----------



## RWinNOLA

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't think that they'll be full for quite a while, contrary to other opinions on here.



I think you’re right. I just checked DVC availability from July 13-25 and most resorts are open for that entire period in almost all room types. Seems like you could get any room type for the full period at SSR, OKW, BLT. All others have most room types available with studios being the hardest to come by for the full two weeks.

AKV Jambo is waitlist for everything.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/



The bars are open at least!


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/


Honestly I won't even be bothered if I can't resort hop from the Riviera on July 4.  I'm excited to try their restaurants there, and I've never been to Riviera.  Very much looking forward to it 

But I only have a one night stay. I hope others who have longer stays booked before July 5 will get to resort hop for dining.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/


Thanks for posting. As many speculated, there seem to be very few table serve restaurants. Sanaa was the standout for me that will open. Dining is a big part of a WDW vacation for me so this list would be a dealbreaker. I didn't see any signature dining?


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Honestly I won't even be bothered if I can't resort hop from the Riviera on July 4.  I'm excited to try their restaurants there, and I've never been to Riviera.  Very much looking forward to it
> 
> But I only have a one night stay. I hope others who have longer stays booked before July 5 will get to resort hop for dining.



I was inexplicably excited over Toppolino's having a modified character meal- seems to be the only resort doing that. We have a 2 night stay we're thinking about doing if the AP previews work in our favor. Staying at the Riviera was the initial reason for our scheduling our trip in March and June/July and not getting to stay there was the most disappointing part about being cancelled. So hopefully it works out, fully prepared for it not to.


----------



## Farro

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks for posting. As many speculated, there seem to be very few table serve restaurants. Sanaa was the standout for me that will open. Dining is a big part of a WDW vacation for me so this list would be a dealbreaker. I didn't see any signature dining?



Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.

I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


----------



## babydoll65

AmberMV said:


> Can we start a new speculation?  For those who confirmed their stays through the July 4 email that went out yesterday does anyone think those people will be upgraded to next tier rooms at all?  Or what you booked is what you get?


I had already posted a few pages back. My friend was upgraded to a one bedroom villa at Saratoga springs for her trip arriving on 7/4


----------



## jenjersnap

Topolino’s is signature (at dinner, at least)



CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks for posting. As many speculated, there seem to be very few table serve restaurants. Sanaa was the standout for me that will open. Dining is a big part of a WDW vacation for me so this list would be a dealbreaker. I didn't see any signature dining?


----------



## cakebaker

babydoll65 said:


> I had already lost a few pages back. My friend was upgraded to a one bedroom villa at Saratoga springs for her trip arriving on 7/4


Do you know what they had before?


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


We had a 19-day trip booked for DD middle school graduation - July 14 - we hear so many ppl speak of the rides and attractions at disney - we like them as well, but the joy for us has always been the restaurants - especially Epcot and trying new cultures - and the dessert parties - think we made the right decision cancelling - JMHO 
YMMV


----------



## babydoll65

cakebaker said:


> Do you know what they had before?


AoA little mermaid room


----------



## kverdon

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/


Ouch, so no counter service for AKL - Kidani and no real table service for BCV (sorry, Beaches and Cream doesn't really count). Hopefully they let BCV eat at the Tratorria on the BW side. Not having a counter service option for AKL is going to be painful for some folks if they get moved there.  Hopefully the animals will counter that a bit (for viewing, not dining  )


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


Yep, this was exactly my thought. Without all those things closed and the presumably restricted access to attractions, there seems as if there would be a lot of down time. Because of the way WDW is spread out and the difficulty to park hop and ride tons of attractions, we spend a lot of time each day enjoying the restaurants.


----------



## Funfire240

I've been concerned about the reservation process for the parks due to the fact that we have the 4 day magic ticket - the one that allows 1 day at each of the parks, scheduled for September.  My concern is - if we do go and capacity is still reduced, what if on our 4 day trip we get shut out of one of the parks due to capacity - would we lose a ticket day?  I called today because one of our tickets still wasn't showing extended so I asked.  The response I was given was that these tickets will be looked into.  Has anyone heard anything else? I know we have time compared to those going soon but I also am trying to decide if we are still going to go or postpone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Saw this in a Facebook group and I am not sure if it was addressed yet:

*Good morning! For any of my fellow NYC Tri-State area residents, there has been an update for traveling from NY, NJ or CT. The 14 day quarantine for people traveling from those states to FL is still in effect. But the language has changed from expiring July 7 to having no set expiration date. Also, Disney has addressed this by explicitly stating that anyone under a quarantine order is not to enter WDW property. I’m keeping on top of this, and will let you know if I see any changes.*


----------



## cakebaker

babydoll65 said:


> AoA little mermaid room


Pretty impressive considering the mermaid rooms have a 4 person capacity. Good for her!


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/



Ok, so color me caffeine-less ( my keurig warming up) , but no table service at parks , or not announced yet ?
And no Satuli' ? - NOOOOOOOO


----------



## AmberMV

tinkerhon said:


> Ok, so color me caffeine-less ( my keurig warming up) , but no table service at parks , or no announced yet ?
> And no Satuli' ? - NOOOOOOOO


This is just the period from June 22-July 4


----------



## tinkerhon

AmberMV said:


> This is just the period from June 22-July 4


Thanks ! Well, glad not going then lol
Need my satuli !!


----------



## rteetz

Started a list on the first page of the closed thread, will add as we go along.

What we know:


In-park dining will require valid park admission, a park reservation and a dining reservation. Dining reservations do no guarantee a park reservation.
Online resort check-in is strongly recommended
Face coverings for ages 2 and up are required
Theme parks will require a park reservation to enter
Disney resort hotel guests are not guaranteed theme park reservations
Cashless or contactless forms of payment are strongly recommended
Housekeeping
High-touch areas like TV remotes, and door handles, housekeeping tools, and floors will be steam cleaned between each guests stay.
Extra linens and towels wrapped in single use packaging
Individually wrapped glassware
Double cased pillows
Light cleaning service every other day will include; removal of trash, new towels, wiping of surfaces, and vacuuming
Guests can decline every other day services

Disney's Magical Express service will operate
Resort Airline Check-In may be unavailable
Fastpass+ service is suspended
Extra Magic Hours are suspended
Before theme parks reopen bus service will be available to Disney Springs
Theme park transportation will be available when the parks reopen
Minnie Van service will not be available
Valet will be unavailable
Bell services will deliver luggage to rooms but not escort guests
Club-level services will be temporarily unavailable
Deliveries will only be made to occupied rooms
In-room celebrations will not be available
Dry-cleaning and laundry services will be unavailable
Shipping services will be unavailable
Character dining will not be available
Topolino's Terrace will offer a modified character experience
Select dining locations will be available at Disney resort hotels
Pools
Feature pools may operate with reduced hours
Leisure pools will be open 24 hours a day
Pools will operate with reduced capacity
Select poolside activities may be available
Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht and Beach Club resorts will not be available during initial opening

Fitness Centers
Fitness centers will be open with guidelines and may have reduced hours
Instructor led classes will not be available
Sports courts will be open
Activity schedules will vary


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/rumo...eopen-reservations-will-be-for-a-single-park/


----------



## jenjersnap

SSR 1-bedrooms also have a 4 person capacity. Lots more space to spread out though! 



cakebaker said:


> Pretty impressive considering the mermaid rooms have a 4 person capacity. Good for her!


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> Saw this in a Facebook group and I am not sure if it was addressed yet:
> 
> *Good morning! For any of my fellow NYC Tri-State area residents, there has been an update for traveling from NY, NJ or CT. The 14 day quarantine for people traveling from those states to FL is still in effect. But the language has changed from expiring July 7 to having no set expiration date. Also, Disney has addressed this by explicitly stating that anyone under a quarantine order is not to enter WDW property. I’m keeping on top of this, and will let you know if I see any changes.*



Doesn't Florida have more cases per day now than these states and Florida numbers are tending up while these 3 states are trending down? Really curious how long they keep this restriction in place.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?



Same - and honestly, think this is exactly what Disney wanted - I will even lower the bar to 5 days from 7 - ! No way would be able to do this - wouldn't even be worth the price of airfare - at least for us


----------



## SaintsManiac

MaC410 said:


> Doesn't Florida have more cases per day now than these states and Florida numbers are tending up while these 3 states are trending down? Really curious how long they keep this restriction in place.



I haven't been following any state other than my own, so I can't say. I do think it's weird to keep the restriction in place.


----------



## LSUmiss

TRANSPOS said:


> So...
> I just went on MDE and I am able to purchase annual pass (out of state. Platinum or Platinum Plus).
> I didn’t purchase them. Followed the prompt up until my credit card would be charged (maybe it’ll stop me there). I have reservations for July and August at FW Cabins.  I do not have any tickets purchased or linked.  And i have never had Annual passes.
> Isn’t this contrary with what is currently being said by Disney?  I haven’t seen any mention of new tix or passes being sold.


Some ppl said they were able to do what you did a few days ago. I talked to a CM in annual passes yesterday & she said even though it does that, when you put your cc info it’s going to give you an error message & not let it go through.


----------



## babydoll65

cakebaker said:


> Pretty impressive considering the mermaid rooms have a 4 person capacity. Good for her!


How may does the one bedroom villa sleep? I saw a video which looks like it sleeps five but I'm not sure.


----------



## tramps’lady

AmberMV said:


> Can we start a new speculation?  For those who confirmed their stays through the July 4 email that went out yesterday does anyone think those people will be upgraded to next tier rooms at all?  Or what you booked is what you get?


I don't know if i can get upgraded from CR CL theme park view.  on hold now to change to the campground in our RV,  it's been 3 hours 50 minutes now.  it's really not that complicated is it?


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven't been following any state other than my own, so I can't say. I do think it's weird to keep the restriction in place.



I live in NY so I keep a close eye on how things are trending. CNN's website has some nice graphs for each state's daily numbers and how they've been trending the last 14 days. NY,NJ,CT have been trending down for a couple of weeks now while the Florida trend line keeps going up.  I can't tell the exact numbers but it looks like this last week has been where Florida has started to have more cases per day than NY. I know this topic isn't meant for discussions about numbers and the virus but this quarantine rule placed on these 3 states is starting to look really silly.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

LSUmiss said:


> Some ppl said they were able to do what you did a few days ago. I talked to a CM in annual passes yesterday & she said even though it does that, when you put your cc info it’s going to give you an error message & not let it go through.


That isn’t true I was able to just purchase one 30 seconds ago and it went through and it is on my mde.


----------



## jenjersnap

As I said above, SSR 1BRs sleep four. 



babydoll65 said:


> How may does the one bedroom villa sleep? I saw a video which looks like it sleeps five but I'm not sure.


----------



## cakebaker

babydoll65 said:


> How may does the one bedroom villa sleep? I saw a video which looks like it sleeps five but I'm not sure.


 
Just looked at it to be sure and they will allow 5 adults, but 5th has to provide their own bedding and linens.


----------



## jenjersnap

You would have to provide a bed too. What they “allow” vs. capacity are two different things. 



cakebaker said:


> Just looked at it to be sure and they will allow 5 adults, but 5th has to provide their own bedding and linens.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> Some ppl said they were able to do what you did a few days ago. I talked to a CM in annual passes yesterday & she said even though it does that, when you put your cc info it’s going to give you an error message & not let it go through.


I just purchased an annual pass for my 2 year old going on 3 year old Friday.


----------



## ajksmom

SaintsManiac said:


> Saw this in a Facebook group and I am not sure if it was addressed yet:
> 
> *Good morning! For any of my fellow NYC Tri-State area residents, there has been an update for traveling from NY, NJ or CT. The 14 day quarantine for people traveling from those states to FL is still in effect. But the language has changed from expiring July 7 to having no set expiration date. Also, Disney has addressed this by explicitly stating that anyone under a quarantine order is not to enter WDW property. I’m keeping on top of this, and will let you know if I see any changes.*


I *think* if you read the second order from June 5th it tells you this order supersedes the original. The June 5th order is in effect until June 30th.


----------



## KBoopaloo

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven't been following any state other than my own, so I can't say. I do think it's weird to keep the restriction in place.


I am in Massachusetts and can’t believe we were never added to the restricted list for Florida.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ajksmom said:


> I *think* if you read the second order from June 5th it tells you this order supersedes the original. The June 5th order is in effect until June 30th.




Yep that's what I deciphered in this:

https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/EO-20-139.pdf


----------



## roth697

Did Disney announce anything yet for modifying reservations after Jul 4th yet?  We have a check in on July 5th.  When I called the other day, they message said they are modifying for  check ins before June 21.  I did see someone post about how you need to contact Disney this week for check in between June 21 and July 4th.  When I called this morning the message said they can’t modify any reservations at this time so I hung up.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

KBoopaloo said:


> I am in Massachusetts and can’t believe we were never added to the restricted list for Florida.



Agree. We are driving into Mass to fly out of Logan and this is something I have been watching very closely


----------



## SaintsManiac

roth697 said:


> *Did Disney announce anything yet for modifying reservations after Jul 4th yet?*  We have a check in on July 5th.  When I called the other day, they message said they are modifying for  check ins before June 21.  I did see someone post about how you need to contact Disney this week for check in between June 21 and July 4th.  When I called this morning the message said they can’t modify any reservations at this time so I hung up.




Nope


----------



## CastAStone

cakebaker said:


> Not if they aren't giving resort guests only, priority. You'd be competing with anyone who has an existing ticket.


We don’t know this. We only know that resort guests including DVC who already have tickets including AP, have 1st priority. They have said nothing at all about other priorities.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> You would have to provide a bed too. What they “allow” vs. capacity are two different things.


I believe that’s exactly what I said....bedding and linens. They don’t “ allow” 5 at AOA mermaid rooms. They do “ allow” 5 at SS 1 br.  It was a very nice upgrade. I’m not sure what the debate is about.


----------



## chicagoshannon

roth697 said:


> Did Disney announce anything yet for modifying reservations after Jul 4th yet?  We have a check in on July 5th.  When I called the other day, they message said they are modifying for  check ins before June 21.  I did see someone post about how you need to contact Disney this week for check in between June 21 and July 4th.  When I called this morning the message said they can’t modify any reservations at this time so I hung up.


They just announced June 22 - July 4 last night.  Give it a couple days.


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> We don’t know this. We only know that resort guests including DVC who already have tickets including AP, have 1st priority. They have said nothing at all about other priorities.


 But how is it we know this? I can’t find an official source saying that. We know if you currently have tickets or AP’s, you have priority over new sales. But that’s all I can find for sure. I’d love to see something official. I know it was on DPB before, but can’t find it now.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-releases-list-of-restaurants-opening-on-june-22nd/


So maybe that one “modified character” experience is just the only one until parks open.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the BC Marketplace and BW Bakery menus are pretty comparable if I remember right. Both those resorts are kind of lacking in the QS IMO.
> 
> I wonder how strict they’ll be for people who are just wandering the Boardwalk. Especially if Swolphin is open and it’s not just BCV guests with access.



This was my question too.


----------



## andyman8

Just as a point of potential clarification, the "initial reopening period" refers to that 6/22 to 7/4 timeframe. Will everything come back online after? Absolutely not, but there will be some changes/additions.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So maybe that one “modified character” experience is just the only one until parks open.


I'm honestly surprised (pleasantly) that they'll have any character anything before the parks open.


----------



## MaC410

andyman8 said:


> Just as a point of potential clarification, the "initial reopening period" refers to that 6/22 to 7/4 timeframe. Will everything come back online after? Absolutely not, but there will be some changes/additions.



Is this speculation or are you telling us something you know?


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


But wouldn’t you know if you have a park reservation at least 30 days before you go? It’s not like you get there & don’t know if you’ll get in, right? Or have I misunderstood the plan?


----------



## karen4546

kverdon said:


> Ouch, so no counter service for AKL - Kidani and no real table service for BCV (sorry, Beaches and Cream doesn't really count). Hopefully they let BCV eat at the Tratorria on the BW side. Not having a counter service option for AKL is going to be painful for some folks if they get moved there.  Hopefully the animals will counter that a bit (for viewing, not dining  )


If they get moved from a value or moderate then that is an okay sacrifice.


----------



## andyman8

MaC410 said:


> Is this speculation or are you telling us something you know?


This the impression two friends of mine in resort operations are under (different resorts) or at least their management is under.


----------



## cakebaker

So if they eliminate park hopping, do AP’s get any refunds to compensate for the loss of that benefit? It’s a rhetorical question.  Honestly, it’s ridiculous for them to start the clock on AP’s when the parks aren’t fully operational and at severely limited capacity.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> The bars are open at least!


I'm super excited about Geyser point; I missed that the first time! Staying at BRV in Aug.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

karen4546 said:


> If they get moved from a value or moderate then that is an okay sacrifice.



I would be very happy to eat butter chicken every day and look at animals!


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Just as a point of potential clarification, the "initial reopening period" refers to that 6/22 to 7/4 timeframe. Will everything come back online after? Absolutely not, but there will be some changes/additions.



source?  Haven’t seen initial opening period defined.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> source?  Haven’t seen initial opening period defined.


Info from two friends in resort operations from this morning. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> This the impression two friends of mine in resort operations are under (different resorts) or at least their management is under.



only counts if they are a bus driver.


----------



## CopperMonkey

cakebaker said:


> So if they eliminate park hopping, do AP’s get any refunds to compensate for the loss of that benefit? It’s a rhetorical question.



Makes me think APs will likely get the same treatment that Shanghai gave, reactivated but doesn't count against your days until they reopen a bit more.


----------



## MaC410

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> Guys, you need to look at the positivity rate vs the number of tests. While the number of cases go up due to more testing, the positivity rate is actually decreasing. This is good.



What i'm trying to say is...NY has more daily tests and less daily positive cases than Florida. This quarantine restriction really doesn't make sense to keep around much longer. Obviously numbers can be still "good" for both states. But when you compare the states. putting people in quarantine from a state that has better numbers than Florida's is just...odd. I of course understand why it was initially put in place but things are very different now than how it was months ago and hopefully things stay getting better when more of NY reopens.


----------



## Marionnette

cakebaker said:


> Just looked at it to be sure and they will allow 5 adults, but 5th has to provide their own bedding and linens.


That’s only for DVC members staying on points. Cash reservations are a hard limit of 4 guests plus one under the age of 3.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Krandor said:


> only counts if they are a bus driver.



Or their name is Sven....


----------



## cakebaker

O





andyman8 said:


> Info from two friends in resort operations from this morning. Take it for what it's worth.


 I think it’s reasonable to assume that their initial opening, which is the opening of  some resorts, would be counted as their initial opening phase.  What do I know though, just using common sense, not disney-speak.


----------



## runjulesrun

cakebaker said:


> But how is it we know this? I can’t find an official source saying that. We know if you currently have tickets or AP’s, you have priority over new sales. But that’s all I can find for sure. I’d love to see something official. I know it was on DPB before, but can’t find it now.


I saved the email that Disney sent me about my reservation. Here is what it says:

However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*


----------



## FortFriend

We are scheduled for June 22nd - July 3rd and the Wilderness Campground and just received an email about our trip.

It's asking us to pick an option before June 12th.

Options are:
I'm still planning on keeping my reservation
I'm planning on modifying my reservation
I'm planning on canceling my reservation

This is done online.  The only "new" thing I did see in the email is this page that has info on other resorts.  Hope it helps.

"Disney Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go"

Edit: I keep trying to post the link but it tells me it's spam   disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts

Sorry if this has been posted before, it's hard to keep up with this thread.


----------



## jenjersnap

Choosing to be precise in facts isn’t debating or a challenge. To me, bedding isn’t the same as an actual bed. I know someone who made that mistake at a DVC resort, actually. Having more room is a nice upgrade - I said that. Have a nice day. 



cakebaker said:


> I believe that’s exactly what I said....bedding and linens. They don’t “ allow” 5 at AOA mermaid rooms. They do “ allow” 5 at SS 1 br.  It was a very nice upgrade. I’m not sure what the debate is about.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Logged off four days ago.. tried for an hour or so last night to catch up - gave up! 

Picking up from three pages ago...   so if I say anything that seems uninformed...  it probably is! lol!


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


You’ll know whether you can get in to the parks well before you arrive on property.  It seems that problem with resort reservations won’t have an issue getting in to a park as long as they reserve parks at 30 days out.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> So if they eliminate park hopping, do AP’s get any refunds to compensate for the loss of that benefit? It’s a rhetorical question.  Honestly, it’s ridiculous for them to start the clock on AP’s when the parks aren’t fully operational and at severely limited capacity.


I expect more clarity on much of this in the coming days.


----------



## rteetz

FortFriend said:


> We are scheduled for June 22nd - July 3rd and the Wilderness Campground and just received an email about our trip.
> 
> It's asking us to pick an option before June 12th.
> 
> Options are:
> I'm still planning on keeping my reservation
> I'm planning on modifying my reservation
> I'm planning on canceling my reservation
> 
> This is done online.  The only "new" thing I did see in the email is this page that has info on other resorts.  Hope it helps.
> 
> "Disney Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go"
> 
> Edit: I keep trying to post the link but it tells me it's spam   disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before, it's hard to keep up with this thread.


That’s because you’re a new poster. New posters can’t post links until they have 10 posts I believe.


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> Choosing to be precise in facts isn’t debating or a challenge. To me, bedding isn’t the same as an actual bed. I know someone who made that mistake at a DVC resort, actually. Having more room is a nice upgrade - I said that. Have a nice day.


 I was precise. You have to bring your own bedding and the linens for it. But enough. It was a very nice upgrade. You have a magical day too!


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> source?  Haven’t seen initial opening period defined.


Andyman IS a source.


----------



## karen4546

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I would be very happy to eat butter chicken every day and look at animals!


OMGoodness that bread service!  Please Please be open in September Sanaa and Boma.


----------



## RWinNOLA

andyman8 said:


> Info from two friends in resort operations from this morning. Take it for what it's worth.



It would make sense.  I really believe occupancy of DVC resorts will be really low from 6/22-7/11.  With most resorts having a lot of availability after 7/11, I would only imagine folks staying in the DVC resorts during this time are people that either didn’t plan to visit the parks or they just aren’t able to reschedule for other personal reasons.  

Once the parks open, occupancy will not increase and with some of the parks closing before dinner, I suspect they will try to increase dinning options at the resorts.


----------



## coolbrook

Marionnette said:


> .
> 
> 
> That’s only for DVC members staying on points. Cash reservations are a hard limit of 4 guests plus one under the age of 3.


This is true about the difference between a cash reservation and a points reservation, however this resort is in the middle of a refurb.  The newly redone rooms include a fold-down single bed in the living room of one and two bedroom villas.


----------



## bpx2

tramps’lady said:


> I don't know if i can get upgraded from CR CL theme park view.  on hold now to change to the campground in our RV,  it's been 3 hours 50 minutes now.  it's really not that complicated is it?



That doesn't give me much hope they'll be answering my call anytime soon - I've been on hold a little over 2 hours.

I have a cash stay at Copper Creek starting June 22nd and want to add on a day due to flights. Has anyone staying at one of the resorts that's reopening tried to modify their dates during the initial reopening period?


----------



## cakebaker

runjulesrun said:


> I saved the email that Disney sent me about my reservation. Here is what it says:
> 
> However, because you have valid Theme Park admission, *you will have access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests*. There’s nothing you need to do at this time. We’ll be contacting you soon with details on this new system as well as the process of making new dining and experience reservations. If you have previously booked experiences, you’ll also be provided with *first access to make new reservations*


 
I understand that, but that doesn’t say this is exclusive to resort guests . The newly released information says preference will be given to current ticket holders and AP’s. Resort guests with valid tickets would be included of course, but it doesn’t say first dibs is limited to only resort guests.


----------



## MrsSmith07

I'm just annoyed that people are still able to buy annual passes, but Disney won't let me upgrade a silver to gold anywhere except at the parks.


----------



## jenjersnap

That is interesting. One of my FB friends did a video tour of a refurbed 1 BR right before the shutdown and specifically mentioned capacity was remaining at 4 (didn’t show a single bed at all). I will be sincerely glad to be wrong since that adds an option for my family of five! We are doing the air bed thing this trip. 



coolbrook said:


> This is true about the difference between a cash reservation and a points reservation, however this resort is in the middle of a refurb.  The newly redone rooms include a fold-down single bed in the living room of one and two bedroom villas.


----------



## mmackeymouse

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Or their name is Sven....



Exactly what I was going to say. 

Sven/Finn/Flynn lives to rumor another day.


----------



## chasgoose

LSUmiss said:


> But wouldn’t you know if you have a park reservation at least 30 days before you go? It’s not like you get there & don’t know if you’ll get in, right? Or have I misunderstood the plan?



Once the system opens up you should be able to know what park reservations you have before going (maybe not 30 days out for the guests arriving in the first week the parks are open depending on when the system is up and running). That, however, is only if you are the type of WDW visitor (like most people here) who plans in advance. There are going to be plenty of people who show up with no reservations only to find out they can't get into the parks, but that wouldn't really be Disney's fault.


----------



## glocker

MaC410 said:


> What i'm trying to say is...NY has more daily tests and less positive cases than Florida. This quarantine restriction really doesn't make sense to keep around much longer. Obviously numbers can be still "good" for both states. But when you compare the states. putting people in quarantine from a state that has better numbers than Florida's is just...odd. I of course understand why it was initially put in place but things are very different now than how it was months ago and hopefully things stay getting better when more of NY reopens.


As a NY traveler with a mid-July arrival, I have been watching this closely. My fear is that this is politically motivated at this point. If so, my argument to Disney would be that, as a "property owner" I should be compensated for the points I am not being allowed to use. There is ZERO good reason to restrict travel from our region when we are, indeed, out performing the South in quelling the virus. My family is taking a risk entering Florida, NOT the other way around. This makes the planning all the more frustrating.


----------



## Marionnette

coolbrook said:


> This is true about the difference between a cash reservation and a points reservation, however this resort is in the middle of a refurb.  The newly redone rooms include a fold-down single bed in the living room of one and two bedroom villas.


They aren’t even halfway done with the refurb. They cannot be booked for a party of 5 adults unless you are booking on points. And even then, there is no guarantee that you will be assigned a villa with that has been refurbished.


----------



## cakebaker

glocker said:


> My family is taking a risk entering Florida, NOT the other way around. This makes the planning all the more frustrating.



It is ridiculous that the travel restrictions are still in place. There are several states spiking to a worrisome rate that are free to travel wherever they want, including Florida.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

LSUmiss said:


> But wouldn’t you know if you have a park reservation at least 30 days before you go? It’s not like you get there & don’t know if you’ll get in, right? Or have I misunderstood the plan?


I could see this being an issue with people who fly, if 30 days is the long term plan. Who wants to commit to plane tickets before knowing what parks you will/won't get? Currently you can book last minute for cheap. I just booked flights for universal yesterday and we leave Saturday. But in normal times, buying 30 days out would be unreasonable.


----------



## LSUmiss

Nightmarefandom said:


> That isn’t true I was able to just purchase one 30 seconds ago and it went through and it is on my mde.


Not shocking a phone CM was wrong


----------



## princesscinderella

Additionally, the following special offerings and childcare services will not be available during the initial reopening:

Fireworks voyages and tasting cruises, including the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage
Fun runs
Wonderland Tea Party at Park Fare
Hula lessons
In-room childcare services
*Mermaid school*
Special classes and programs—including culinary, cultural and animal programs​

I don’t know what mermaid schools is as I’ve never heard about it before but I’m a little sad that it’s not open because I’d love to go to mermaid school!!


----------



## RWinNOLA

glocker said:


> As a NY traveler with a mid-July arrival, I have been watching this closely. My fear is that this is politically motivated at this point. If so, my argument to Disney would be that, as a "property owner" I should be compensated for the points I am not being allowed to use.



The problem with your argument is that WDW isn’t dictating the travel restrictions.  They are only following orders put in place by the governor.

EDITED to change is to isn’t, important distinction.


----------



## princesscinderella

RWinNOLA said:


> I think you’re right. I just checked DVC availability from July 13-25 and most resorts are open for that entire period in almost all room types. Seems like you could get any room type for the full period at SSR, OKW, BLT. All others have most room types available with studios being the hardest to come by for the full two weeks.
> 
> AKV Jambo is waitlist for everything.


i agree that DVC will most likely not be operating at max capacity this year but I feel like 2021 will be tough to get last minute reservations or at the 7 month window for non home resorts.  I think a lot of owners are probably banking their 2020 Pts into 2021 which is why they capped borrowing to 50% to help with the availability next year.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I can’t believe how much I wanna go to Disney again, just because I’m not allowed to go to Disney again.

I had no plans to go this year. Now I want to go.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

disneymagicgirl said:


> I could see this being an issue with people who fly, if 30 days is the long term plan. Who wants to commit to plane tickets before knowing what parks you will/won't get? Currently you can book last minute for cheap. I just booked flights for universal yesterday and we leave Saturday. But in normal times, buying 30 days out would be unreasonable.


I’ve expressed concern about the proposed 30 day window here and elsewhere. I know Disney has made their cancellation policy for cash guests more lenient through early October, but if implemented, the 30 day park reservation window would be at odds with the existing pay off deadline for packages unless that changes long term. It would definitely be at odds with the cancellation deadline for DVC members to prevent their points from going into holding. I know that Disney has indicated that parks are not guaranteed for either resort guests or DVC members but the time frames just seem strange and I hope they are taken into consideration.


----------



## Jacq7414

MaC410 said:


> I live in NY so I keep a close eye on how things are trending. CNN's website has some nice graphs for each state's daily numbers and how they've been trending the last 14 days. NY,NJ,CT have been trending down for a couple of weeks now while the Florida trend line keeps going up.  I can't tell the exact numbers but it looks like this last week has been where Florida has started to have more cases per day than NY. I know this topic isn't meant for discussions about numbers and the virus but this quarantine rule placed on these 3 states is starting to look really silly.


They lifted the ban from Louisiana now too. (Sorry is this was said). I don’t really understand why it’s still in place. We aren’t going until April 2021, so I’m sure by then it’ll be lifted - but who the hell knows anymore


----------



## ajksmom

glocker said:


> As a NY traveler with a mid-July arrival, I have been watching this closely. My fear is that this is politically motivated at this point. If so, my argument to Disney would be that, as a "property owner" I should be compensated for the points I am not being allowed to use. There is ZERO good reason to restrict travel from our region when we are, indeed, out performing the South in quelling the virus. My family is taking a risk entering Florida, NOT the other way around. This makes the planning all the more frustrating.


As a resident of CT I’m none too fond of the order still being in place.

But until a state reaches Phase 2 non- essential travel is still banned.

So I personally have no expectation of DeSantis even addressing the issue until our region reaches that phase.


----------



## RWinNOLA

princesscinderella said:


> i agree that DVC will most likely not be operating at max capacity this year but I feel like 2021 will be tough to get last minute reservations or at the 7 month window for non home resorts.  I think a lot of owners are probably banking their 2020 Pts into 2021 which is why they capped borrowing to 50% to help with the availability next year.



I agree.  Was just replying to a comment that crowd levels may be lower at initial them park opening than some are speculating.


----------



## glocker

ajksmom said:


> As a resident of CT I’m none too fond of the order still being in place.
> 
> But until a state reaches Phase 2 non- essential travel is still banned.
> 
> So I personally have no expectation of DeSantis even addressing the issue until our region reaches that phase.


My county will be in phase 2 on Tuesday.


----------



## Funfire240

disneymagicgirl said:


> I could see this being an issue with people who fly, if 30 days is the long term plan. Who wants to commit to plane tickets before knowing what parks you will/won't get? Currently you can book last minute for cheap. I just booked flights for universal yesterday and we leave Saturday. But in normal times, buying 30 days out would be unreasonable.


For mine  we have had plane tickets since February for September but our trip has the 4 day magic ticket and I’m worried if restrictions continue what happens if there is a park we can’t get in to? We only have 4 days to accommodate this ticket for this trip And can only do each park once


----------



## Rosanne

yulilin3 said:


> I've called several times about this. I have been told every time that since all phone CM are working remotely they don't have access to a way to do this over the phone. Once they get back to their offices I have been told they will be able to upgrade through phone




The CM I spoke to last night said they wouldn't be working at their offices until the parks open. I said, "You mean you won't have access to those systems until July 11?" and she said that was correct. 

I have a hard time believing that they won't have access to systems until July 11.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mzpalmtree said:


> I’ve expressed concern about the proposed 30 day window here and elsewhere. I know Disney has made their cancellation policy for cash guests more lenient through early October, but if implemented, the 30 day park reservation window would be at odds with the existing pay off deadline for packages unless that changes long term. It would definitely be at odds with the cancellation deadline for DVC members to prevent their points from going into holding. I know that Disney has indicated that parks are not guaranteed for either resort guests or DVC members but the time frames just seem strange and I hope they are taken into consideration.


I think the 30 day window is only initial.  Like once they get July and August taken care of it will go to 60 days.  I think (just my guess) that once July hits they'll open up September at 60 days out.


----------



## LSUmiss

MrsSmith07 said:


> I'm just annoyed that people are still able to buy annual passes, but Disney won't let me upgrade a silver to gold anywhere except at the parks.


Or upgrade park tickets to APs.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

glocker said:


> I fully understand that. However, if the state is not allowing me to access to my property, Disney could allow me to roll over my points to the following year. My hope is that cooler heads prevail. Ultimately, if property owners are forbidden from accessing their property, a class action lawsuit against the State might be forthcoming. A large portion of DVC owners reside in NY, NJ, and Conn. (All Democrat run states, BTW). From your name, it appears that your state was once on this list for restricted travel. Just curious, how do you feel about the ban? Do you believe it is still justified?


I also think this is political.


----------



## tramps’lady

bpx2 said:


> That doesn't give me much hope they'll be answering my call anytime soon - I've been on hold a little over 2 hours.
> 
> I have a cash stay at Copper Creek starting June 22nd and want to add on a day due to flights. Has anyone staying at one of the resorts that's reopening tried to modify their dates during the initial reopening period?


4 hours and 48 minutes later.  they would only move me to BLT.  offered me a one bedroom.  would not allow me to go to the campground for the same dates.  it was all or nothing.  she did say it would book out at the lower rate. didn't ask what that was.  I cancelled and transferred my deposit to my November YC trip.  we'll be there July 20 on a previously booked campground ressie.  good luck


----------



## Jacq7414

glocker said:


> My county will be in phase 2 on Tuesday.


Mine on Wednesday. It’s really crazy to me.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the 30 day window is only initial.  Like once they get July and August taken care of it will go to 60 days.  I think (just my guess) that once July hits they'll open up September at 60 days out.


I haven’t seen any mention of a change and had only seen 60 days mentioned for dining, but I hope that’s true. This thread moves so fast it’s possible I missed it for sure . I know that without knowing Disney’s whole plan it can be easy to get upset about certain aspects of it that are known or gleaned from information mining. I’m trying not to get too caught up in that but it’s hard!


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Or their name is Sven....


I'm glad I listened to Sven.  Saved me some time in dealing with canceling our May and June trips.  Fingers crossed that September will have some of the restrictions lifted.


----------



## runjulesrun

cakebaker said:


> I understand that, but that doesn’t say this is exclusive to resort guests . The newly released information says preference will be given to current ticket holders and AP’s. Resort guests with valid tickets would be included of course, but it doesn’t say first dibs is limited to only resort guests.


I have never seen something from Disney that said first dibs were limited to resort guests only. I have only seen that posted here.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mmackeymouse said:


> But, he's called Cheapek for a reason. Everyone knows he wants to cheap out, and strip down the experience until there is barely any of the little touches and Disney Magic left.
> 
> So everyone's fear that he will use this crisis (Never let a good crisis go to waste) to implement lasting, permanent strip-down of the parks and the experience....welp, it's probably going to happen. He's getting his wish.


 Bibbobboo2u said: 
Or unable to pay.  As I noted about 500 pages back, the cost of a ticket may be headed for "entry only" - that is IF you can get a coveted park reservation.  Pay (more) to Play.  Sadly, I would not be surprised by any moves like this.        


mmackeymouse said:


> Are entry tickets gonna be $20?


I doubt it.


----------



## little_orange_bird

glocker said:


> As a NY traveler with a mid-July arrival, I have been watching this closely. My fear is that this is politically motivated at this point. If so, my argument to Disney would be that, as a "property owner" I should be compensated for the points I am not being allowed to use. There is ZERO good reason to restrict travel from our region when we are, indeed, out performing the South in quelling the virus. My family is taking a risk entering Florida, NOT the other way around. This makes the planning all the more frustrating.



absolutely agree with every word of this. It’s BEYOND frustrating at this point in the covid cycle, and incredibly unfair for those of us who own there if we can’t access the property.


----------



## wombat_5606

Rosanne said:


> The CM I spoke to last night said they wouldn't be working at their offices until the parks open. I said, "You mean you won't have access to those systems until July 11?" and she said that was correct.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that they won't have access to systems until July 11.



Perhaps it has something to do with processing credit cards.

Someone I know who works for another company, usually in their call center, and he says they cannot process credit cards, while working at home, even while logged into their company system.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mzpalmtree said:


> I haven’t seen any mention of a change and had only seen 60 days mentioned for dining, but I hope that’s true. This thread moves so fast it’s possible I missed it for sure . I know that without knowing Disney’s whole plan it can be easy to get upset about certain aspects of it that are known or gleaned from information mining. I’m trying not to get too caught up in that but it’s hard!


It's just what I think.  lol  Remy said a rolling 30 day but I personally think that's just initially to not overwhelm the system.   Like they can't open it up for July 11 through September 9 all at once.  I think it will be tough with evryone booking for a  30 day period at once not to mention 60 + 10.  lol


----------



## RWinNOLA

glocker said:


> I fully understand that. However, if the state is not allowing me to access to my property, Disney could allow me to roll over my points to the following year. My hope is that cooler heads prevail. Ultimately, if property owners are forbidden from accessing their property, a class action lawsuit against the State might be forthcoming. A large portion of DVC owners reside in NY, NJ, and Conn. (All Democrat run states, BTW). From your name, it appears that your state was once on this list for restricted travel. Just curious, how do you feel about the ban? Do you believe it is still justified?



You’re right. I‘m in LA and until recently, we were part of the travel ban. I do not think the ban is justified unless data suggests that the state or region is a significant hot spot based on a per capita basis. Banning the entire state of NY seemed totally unjustified when you consider that the large majority of cases where in NYC. I guess I could understand a concern folks in other regions that may have to travel (by air) through NYC. I also think it’s crazy that FL is still limiting it to the tri-state areas when there are others that are seeing more cases per capita (Massachusetts).

So generally speaking, I do not agree with the ban and certainly can relate to your frustration.  I just think it will be hard to hold Disney responsible since it is a state order.

All that said, I’ll be really surprised if the travel ban from the tri-state area is not lifted by the time the parks open.  Florida’s economy is heavily dependent on tourism and, as you day, there see a large number of travelers from the tri-state area.


----------



## npatellye

ajksmom said:


> As a resident of CT I’m none too fond of the order still being in place.
> 
> But until a state reaches Phase 2 non- essential travel is still banned.
> 
> So I personally have no expectation of DeSantis even addressing the issue until our region reaches that phase.


That’s my assumption as well: as we enter Phase 2, the order will fall off. However, CT enters Phase 2 on the 17th. Parts of NY state are already in Phase 2 or beginning it this week. I also don’t see the orders for one state falling off from the “tri-state” wording until they all do. I’m happy to cancel my trip as long as DVC will refund my OTU points and allow me to bank past my deadline if I’m not permitted to be on property.


----------



## Sandisw

MaC410 said:


> I live in NY so I keep a close eye on how things are trending. CNN's website has some nice graphs for each state's daily numbers and how they've been trending the last 14 days. NY,NJ,CT have been trending down for a couple of weeks now while the Florida trend line keeps going up.  I can't tell the exact numbers but it looks like this last week has been where Florida has started to have more cases per day than NY. I know this topic isn't meant for discussions about numbers and the virus but this quarantine rule placed on these 3 states is starting to look really silly.



I had heard that it was to end early and thst maybe removing the date is step one to see it gone by Phase 3


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Just looked at it to be sure and they will allow 5 adults, but 5th has to provide their own bedding and linens.



I believe that is only for DVC points..cash guests are held to limit


----------



## SaintsManiac

Guys, it's not a ban.


----------



## cakebaker

runjulesrun said:


> I have never seen something from Disney that said first dibs were limited to resort guests only. I have only seen that posted here.



True enough that even the original verbiage that no longer exists did not say exclusive. But it was sure worded to make you think that. If resort guests are just on even ground with off site ticket holders, the real incentive to stay on site is gone. But as I said, it certainly fixes Disney's overbooking problem and explains why they opened up reservations for the latest time frame. They no longer need to limit guest capacity. I hope they clarify this soon. I'm sure a lot of on site guests are under the assumption they have first dibs on park access exclusively, even if it's not guaranteed.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Guys, it's not a ban.


That's why I referred to it as restrictions.


----------



## little_orange_bird

Nightmarefandom said:


> Jersey is supposed to reach phase 2 June 15



thank you, I’m a little embarrassed I didn’t know that already. I can’t keep checking our governor‘s briefings though...it’s nothing but doom and gloom and it wears you down after a while.


----------



## bpx2

tramps’lady said:


> 4 hours and 48 minutes later.  they would only move me to BLT.  offered me a one bedroom.  would not allow me to go to the campground for the same dates.  it was all or nothing.  she did say it would book out at the lower rate. didn't ask what that was.  I cancelled and transferred my deposit to my November YC trip.  we'll be there July 20 on a previously booked campground ressie.  good luck



Thanks for letting me know your outcome, sorry it wasn't what you were wanting. I wish they would give some sort of estimate for wait time when you call. I was expecting a long wait but if I would've known it was this long, then I would have called back at another time.


----------



## khmoorefield

My question regarding who has “existing tickets” and maybe I’ve just missed this somehow, but what exactly does that mean? Do we even know? For example, our dated tickets were for 4/26-5/2 and they’re now usable through Sept 2021. So does that mean we have “first priority” when we stay at AoA in September? Or is the priority for guests who already had September dated tickets?


----------



## andyman8

khmoorefield said:


> My question regarding who has “existing tickets” and maybe I’ve just missed this somehow, but what exactly does that mean? Do we even know? For example, our dated tickets were for 4/26-5/2 and they’re now usable through Sept 2021. So does that mean we have “first priority” when we stay at AoA in September? Or is the priority for guests who already had September dated tickets?


As long as your tickets and resort reservations are linked to your MDE account, you should be in the first "batch" of guests able to make park reservations.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> As long as your tickets and resort reservations are linked to your MDE account, you should be in the first "batch" of guests able to make park reservations.



We don't know first batch... only if you have tickets you are above people who don't.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> We don't know first batch... only if you have tickets you are above people who don't.


Disney has said guests with linked existing reservations _and_ tickets will have first priority. Technologically speaking, MDE would not see the difference between a ticket that has specific September dates and a larger validity period. Both tickets would show up as "active" tickets for the particular date.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Disney has said guests with linked existing reservations _and_ tickets will have first priority. Technologically speaking, MDE would not see the difference between a ticket that has specific September dates and a larger validity period. Both tickets would show up as "active" tickets for the particular date.



People with ticket have priority over people without tickets.  They have not said if everybody with tickets in one batch, AP first, dated first, on-site first, etc.  Their current communication is people with tickets before people without tickets.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Disney has said guests with linked existing reservations _and_ tickets will have first priority.



But to be clear, that doesn't mean existing reservations will be the only ones in the first priority group. It just doesn't make it clear. They could have exclusive first access or they could be in the group that has it- that is, current ticket holders and AP's. It's a fine point, but an important one.


----------



## RWinNOLA

SaintsManiac said:


> Guys, it's not a ban.



Not an outright ban, but the information posted yesterday did include this:

*What You’ll Need*

Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. *Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.*

I mentioned earlier than I really expect the “restrictions” from the tri-state area to be lifted by the time the theme parks open.  But if they are not lifted, I don’t know if I would risk traveling to WDW if they didn’t clarify their position on the above.


----------



## Prof_obvious

I’m 35 day’s from my trip. Have reservations at Pop, 4-day park hopper tix July 13-16. Still don’t know anything except my dining plan and FPS are  cancelled. I’m hoping they’ll let me know if I’m moved or cancelled within the next 5 days.


----------



## gatechfan99

On the verbiage of "resort not guaranteeing park reservation":

-certainly people with reservations but no tickets linked could have issues in the first few weeks since they seem clear that people with tickets and APs will make park reservations before new tickets are sold
-I would think there could be some capacity issues July 11-14 when all resort guests and APs are fighting to get to MK and AK only as the only 2 open. So not guaranteed those days.
-I could see a scenario where, assuming local APs are limited to something like 5 reservation days in a rolling 30 day period, they wouldn't typically clog up the capacity, but could on special days they'd want to go locally like maybe the last weekend before school starts or Labor Day weekend.
-if resort guests can book at once for their entire stay, I could see a scenario where you can't get MK until a few days into your trip, similar to how you couldn't get Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage as a FP until your 3rd or 4th day of the trip.

Outside of those issues, I really can't imagine that someone early on has valid tickets and a valid resort reservation and won't be able to get park admission if they reserve as soon as they are allowed. Who's getting those spots over them, even if parks are only 15% capacity or so?

I guess I could see a system where resort guests are only allowed to make park reservations 2 or 3 consecutive days in a row without putting a mandated off day in there, but I haven't heard that rumored and seems overly complicated.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> People with ticket have priority over people without tickets.  They have not said if everybody with tickets in one batch, AP first, dated first, on-site first, etc.  Their current communication is people with tickets before people without tickets.


I'm not saying who else will be in that first batch, but the OP was asking about their situation with extended tickets. Disney has, in my opinion, made it quite clear that that group of people will be given first priority. Who else is included in that? I don't know. And again, at the moment, MDE does not have the internal capability to differentiate between dated tickets and tickets with windows of validity. It looks for any "active" tickets on a particular date. You can disagree.


----------



## CaLuCa

Has there been anything regarding the pecking order of which hotels get dibs on the reservations first?

Like:
1. DVC with AP
2. DVC with reg tickets
3. Deluxe with AP
4.  Deluxe with reg tickets
5.  Mod/Value tickets (AP and reg)
6.  Swolphin/SOG/ 4 Seasons
7. DS hotels


----------



## runningstitch

Prof_obvious said:


> I’m 35 day’s from my trip. Have reservations at Pop, 4-day park hopper tix July 13-16. Still don’t know anything except my dining plan and FPS are  cancelled. I’m hoping they’ll let me know if I’m moved or cancelled within the next 5 days.


I'm in the same situation, week of opening.


----------



## Krandor

gatechfan99 said:


> On the verbiage of "resort not guaranteeing park reservation":
> 
> -certainly people with reservations but no tickets linked could have issues in the first few weeks since they seem clear that people with tickets and APs will make park reservations before new tickets are sold
> -I would think there could be some capacity issues July 11-14 when all resort guests and APs are fighting to get to MK and AK only as the only 2 open. So not guaranteed those days.
> -I could see a scenario where, assuming local APs are limited to something like 5 reservation days in a rolling 30 day period, they wouldn't typically clog up the capacity, but could on special days they'd want to go locally like maybe the last weekend before school starts or Labor Day weekend.
> -if resort guests can book at once for their entire stay, I could see a scenario where you can't get MK until a few days into your trip, similar to how you couldn't get Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage as a FP until your 3rd or 4th day of the trip.
> 
> Outside of those issues, I really can't imagine that someone early on has valid tickets and a valid resort reservation and won't be able to get park admission if they reserve as soon as they are allowed. Who's getting those spots over them, even if parks are only 15% capacity or so?
> 
> I guess I could see a system where resort guests are only allowed to make park reservations 2 or 3 consecutive days in a row without putting a mandated off day in there, but I haven't heard that rumored and seems overly complicated.



I think that is fair. One problem I think is developing is I think a lot of different groups think they are going to be "first dibs" on reservations and it's either going to be all those groups are in a big free-for-all or a lot of people are going to be dissapointed they did not get "first dibs". I'm expecting the latter. As an example I saw a post in another forum on here from a AP holder who seemed local who said "if people who pay to stay at disney hotels get to make reservations before me I'm going to be pissed"

I'm expecting whenever the priority list for reservations come out (and I think it will be a priority list) there is going to be a lot of wailing and nashing of teeth from whatever groups are not first.


----------



## cakebaker

gatechfan99 said:


> Outside of those issues, I really can't imagine that someone early on has valid tickets and a valid resort reservation and won't be able to get park admission if they reserve as soon as they are allowed. Who's getting those spots over them, even if parks are only 15% capacity or so?


Anyone with a current ticket or AP. If they don't give resort guests exclusive first dibs, then they are in competition with anyone who has a ticket.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> I'm not saying who else will be in that first batch, but the OP was asking about their situation with extended tickets. Disney has, in my opinion, made it quite clear that that group of people will be given first priority. Who else is included in that? I don't know. And again, at the moment, MDE does not have the internal capability to differentiate between dated tickets and tickets with windows of validity. It looks for any "active" tickets on a particular date. You can disagree.



There was something in the very initial email about onsite being priority but EVERYTHING after that has not stated on-site will get priority.  Only tickets get priority over no tickets.  I think onsite will get priority but that is NOT in any current communications from disney.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> I'm expecting whenever the priority list for reservations come out (and I think it will be a priority list) there is going to be a lot of wailing and nashing of teeth from whatever groups are not first.


We can agree on that for sure. My argument would be that people pay a small fortune to stay on site. That used to give them an advantage. There's a huge difference between sitting in your house not being able to go to the parks because you couldn't get a reservation and paying thousands of dollars staying at WDW and not being able to get into the parks. I wouldn't expect a guarantee of course. But with no preference to on site guests exclusively, there is no way I pay the price to be on site, and I am one who has always stayed on site.

I'm suspicious they won't. They've opened up reservations for anytime after opening for those cancelled in that June time frame when the running assumption has been they're trying to get guests to cancel to reduce the resort capacity vs park capacity. If they aren't giving onsite guests exclusive access, that problem doesn't exist. If they opt not to give on site exclusive priority, I'll be shocked, but it won't be the first time in all of this.


----------



## chasgoose

gatechfan99 said:


> On the verbiage of "resort not guaranteeing park reservation":
> 
> -certainly people with reservations but no tickets linked could have issues in the first few weeks since they seem clear that people with tickets and APs will make park reservations before new tickets are sold
> -I would think there could be some capacity issues July 11-14 when all resort guests and APs are fighting to get to MK and AK only as the only 2 open. So not guaranteed those days.
> -I could see a scenario where, assuming local APs are limited to something like 5 reservation days in a rolling 30 day period, they wouldn't typically clog up the capacity, but could on special days they'd want to go locally like maybe the last weekend before school starts or Labor Day weekend.
> -if resort guests can book at once for their entire stay, I could see a scenario where you can't get MK until a few days into your trip, similar to how you couldn't get Slinky Dog or Flight of Passage as a FP until your 3rd or 4th day of the trip.
> 
> Outside of those issues, I really can't imagine that someone early on has valid tickets and a valid resort reservation and won't be able to get park admission if they reserve as soon as they are allowed. Who's getting those spots over them, even if parks are only 15% capacity or so?
> 
> I guess I could see a system where resort guests are only allowed to make park reservations 2 or 3 consecutive days in a row without putting a mandated off day in there, but I haven't heard that rumored and seems overly complicated.



Disney wants to be prepared for the people who have resort reservations but don't take advantage of the priority park reservation window or even make advance park reservations at all. You would be surprised how many people still show up at Disney (even those staying on-site) with no ADRs or FP+ bookings and then get mad when they can't eat anywhere and have to wait in long lines. Imagine how those people are going to react when they show up and are told they can't get into the parks. That's probably the main reason Disney is emphasizing that a resort reservation does not guarantee park entry, only first dibs on park reservations. Resort guests who make park reservations as soon as they are allowed to probably won't have too much trouble getting them (aside from your valid point that MK will likely run out of reservations far quicker than other parks so that might be a little more difficult).


----------



## Krandor

CaLuCa said:


> Has there been anything regarding the pecking order of which hotels get dibs on the reservations first?
> 
> Like:
> 1. DVC with AP
> 2. DVC with reg tickets
> 3. Deluxe with AP
> 4.  Deluxe with reg tickets
> 5.  Mod/Value tickets (AP and reg)
> 6.  Swolphin/SOG/ 4 Seasons
> 7. DS hotels



I doubt it is going to be that glanular. I think onsite with tickets will just be one group... maybe split out AP and dated tickets but even that gets problematic. 

We'll have to wait and see what it all looks like.  My only caution is anybody assuming that will have "first dibs" since we really don't know what that is going to look like yet.


----------



## Randy Miller

RWinNOLA said:


> You’re right. I‘m in LA and until recently, we were part of the travel ban. I do not think the ban is justified unless data suggests that the state or region is a significant hot spot based on a per capita basis. Banning the entire state of NY seemed totally unjustified when you consider that the large majority of cases where in NYC. I guess I could understand a concern folks in other regions that may have to travel (by air) through NYC. I also think it’s crazy that FL is still limiting it to the tri-state areas when there are others that are seeing more cases per capita (Massachusetts).
> 
> So generally speaking, I do not agree with the ban and certainly can relate to your frustration.  I just think it will be hard to hold Disney responsible since it is a state order.
> 
> All that said, I’ll be really surprised if the travel ban from the tri-state area is not lifted by the time the parks open.  Florida’s economy is heavily dependent on tourism and, as you day, there see a large number of travelers from the tri-state area.


I bought something on EBay from a guy in LA. He never sent my shirt. I messaged him like (???) He told me “I live in LA and it’s hard to get around”. I was like, ok, well...send me my shirt . Kinda scared what’s he’s going to do to it till he sends it!


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> We can agree on that for sure. My argument would be that people pay a small fortune to stay on site. That used to give them an advantage. There's a huge difference between sitting in your house not being able to go to the parks because you couldn't get a reservation and paying thousands of dollars staying at WDW and not being able to get into the parks. I wouldn't expect a guarantee of course. But with no preference to on site guests exclusively, there is no way I pay the price to be on site, and I am one who has always stayed on site.



Agree and that is also where do you prioritize AP or dated tickets comes into play. Dated tickets are more likely to be somebody from out or town off on their "one in a lifetime" type trip and do you want to lock them out? Of course APs have spent a lot of money and are likely very loyal so should that get them priority? 

Stuff like that are going to be tough decisions to make.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Krandor said:


> Agree and that is also where do you prioritize AP or dated tickets comes into play. Dated tickets are more likely to be somebody from out or town off on their "one in a lifetime" type trip and do you want to lock them out? Of course APs have spent a lot of money and are likely very loyal so should that get them priority?
> 
> Stuff like that are going to be tough decisions to make.



Surprised Florida AP holders get special treatment at all. We are California AP holders, for 15 years and have never received special treatment for previews, special dates...even the discounts to the 2 hotels are a joke.


----------



## gatechfan99

cakebaker said:


> Anyone with a current ticket or AP. If they don't give resort guests exclusive first dibs, then they are in competition with anyone who has a ticket.


Probably a matter of semantics, but I think an important point - it won't be "every AP". They've already put out that APs without resort reservations will be limited to how many days at once they can hold. So as the days roll on and your day comes up, it won't be every AP holder you're fighting against for a spot, just the ones who have available days in their window and would want that particular day. And even if you have same priority and are fighting off-site guests with regular tickets (which I doubt), I just don't think initially there's a high number of them on any given day that have already bought their tickets and still planning to travel down to Orlando to still come yet stay of property, especially with all the current restrictions.

And again, all these people wouldn't necessarily be ahead of you, just would have the same availability. So if you're the kind of person who is on these boards, gets up at 6 AM at 180 days for dining reservations, 7 AM at 60 days for FP, and has resort room and ticket, it seems hard to think you wouldn't be able to get one of the 40,000 or so park spots available, even if at only 15% capacity.


----------



## chasgoose

gatechfan99 said:


> Probably a matter of semantics, but I think an important point - it won't be "every AP". They've already put out that APs without resort reservations will be limited to how many days at once they can hold. So as the days roll on and your day comes up, it won't be every AP holder you're fighting against for a spot, just the ones who have available days in their window and would want that particular day. And even if you have same priority and are fighting off-site guests with regular tickets (which I doubt), I just don't think initially there's a high number of them on any given day that have already bought their tickets and still planning to travel down to Orlando to still come yet stay of property, especially with all the current restrictions.
> 
> And again, all these people wouldn't necessarily be ahead of you, just would have the same availability. So if you're the kind of person who is on these boards, gets up at 6 AM at 180 days for dining reservations, 7 AM at 60 days for FP, and has resort room and ticket, it seems hard to think you wouldn't be able to get one of the 40,000 or so park spots available, even if at only 15% capacity.



I agree that it won't be that hard to get park reservations within the priority reservation window initially, even if APs are given similar priority to resort guests. I just don't think the demand is going to be that high at first and remember not everyone is a wake up at the crack of dawn on ADR/FP window day kind of WDW visitor. The park reservations will eventually run out, but I think if you are in the priority group and you act within the priority window you should be fine. Disney has to emphasize that a resort stay, in and of itself, does not guarantee entry into the parks without the extra step of making a park reservation because there are going to be people who show up for an on-site stay without them and then complain when they can't get into the parks.


----------



## gatechfan99

I'll also point out that Remy (who appears to be one of the best sources around), indicated in a post yesterday that the plan is still for resort guests to be able to make all their park reservations for the length of their stay on the opening day of their window. So even if you don't have first dibs for Day 1 of your trip, you'll still have it for Day 2 and onward before anybody except those resort guests who are there and checked in ahead of you.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Krandor said:


> I doubt it is going to be that glanular. I think onsite with tickets will just be one group... maybe split out AP and dated tickets but even that gets problematic.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see what it all looks like.  My only caution is anybody assuming that will have "first dibs" since we really don't know what that is going to look like yet.



I tend to agree that any onsite with tickets will be give first priority whether AP or dated tickets.

At first, seems it’s very likely that only DVC and FW will be open. In that case, it was reported earlier in this thread that the capacity of those rooms would be somewhere around 10-15k. I can’t imagine they would open with the capacity of all 4 theme parks combined lower than that.

Disney may very well limit capacity to those really low numbers for a couple of weeks to evaluate operations and then adjust upward over time as restrictions are eased.


----------



## e_yerger

gatechfan99 said:


> I'll also point out that Remy (who appears to be one of the best sources around), indicated in a post yesterday that the plan is still for resort guests to be able to make all their park reservations for the length of their stay on the opening day of their window. So even if you don't have first dibs for Day 1 of your trip, you'll still have it for Day 2 and onward before anybody except those resort guests who are there and checked in ahead of you.


Just like how the FP system works(ed?)


----------



## cakebaker

gatechfan99 said:


> And again, all these people wouldn't necessarily be ahead of you, just would have the same availability. So if you're the kind of person who is on these boards, gets up at 6 AM at 180 days for dining reservations, 7 AM at 60 days for FP, and has resort room and ticket, it seems hard to think you wouldn't be able to get one of the 40,000 or so park spots available, even if at only 15% capacity.


 Regardless, without exclusive priority, there is no real reason to stay on site. Considering that most all the benefits of an on site stay have already been cut, if they don’t give them this, you have nothing left except pixie dust as a good reason to pay on site prices.


----------



## gatechfan99

e_yerger said:


> Just like how the FP system works(ed?)


Yes, that's what he indicated in a post yesterday.


----------



## LSUmiss

Randy Miller said:


> I bought something on EBay from a guy in LA. He never sent my shirt. I messaged him like (???) He told me “I live in LA and it’s hard to get around”. I was like, ok, well...send me my shirt . Kinda scared what’s he’s going to do to it till he sends it!


I don’t know what part, but it’s not hard to get around NOLA even today during Cristobel.


----------



## brockash

karen4546 said:


> If they get moved from a value or moderate then that is an okay sacrifice.


Really depends on who you ask.  For some that may not be an ok sacrifice. I'll be honest we'd rather stay at a value with the food court open, then AK with no counter service option.  That'd be a huge pain, especially for thosr who only rely on Disney transportation.


----------



## gatechfan99

cakebaker said:


> Regardless, without exclusive priority, there is no real reason to stay on site.


You're right, so I don't see why they would set a precedent to start convincing people to stay off site and cost them millions of dollars.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> Stuff like that are going to be tough decisions to make.


The decisions Disney is going to make will be initially guided by revenue. That is my speculation. With limited capacity, that means fewer bodies paying admission to get through the turnstiles, fewer guests buying food and merchandise. While this is an unprecedented situation, that doesn't mean they're just going to throw out their entire business strategy. Their goal in the last 5-7 years in particular has been to maximize guest spending/revenue per capita by A) capturing all available revenue points throughout a guest's vacation, B) attracting guests with higher disposable incomes and higher spending power and C) finding guests who will exercise that power to the greatest practical extent in a condensed period of time (making "room" for the next set of spenders). That's why the resorts are so valuable to them. That's why Disney created the 60(+10) FP+ window. With park reservations, I would expect something closer to the FP+ system than the ADR system.

Will there be a lot of unhappy/nervous local APs and offsite guests? Yes. Will there still be room for them? Yes (that's why Disney is restricting occupancy), but they want the great majority of the guests in the parks to be those in that "maximum guest spending" category. I understand the frustration from that local poster, but from Disney's perspective, she/he is not a huge immediate revenue generator, and that's what they're really looking for right now (it's going to be a long recovery for them). No matter how much she/he spends on limited time merchandise or food, that pales in comparison to the revenue generated by lodging and three meals a day. It's the same reason why he/she had a harder time getting on SDD or FOP. Her/his "friend" in a Disney Resort would get priority for that ride under the old system.


----------



## karen4546

brockash said:


> Really depends on who you ask.  For some that may not be an ok sacrifice. I'll be honest we'd rather stay at a value with the food court open, then AK with no counter service option.  That'd be a huge pain, especially for thosr who only rely on Disney transportation.


have you seen that Mara will be closed?


----------



## cakebaker

gatechfan99 said:


> I'll also point out that Remy (who appears to be one of the best sources around), indicated in a post yesterday that the plan is still for resort guests to be able to make all their park reservations for the length of their stay on the opening day of their window. So even if you don't have first dibs for Day 1 of your trip, you'll still have it for Day 2 and onward before anybody except those resort guests who are there and checked in ahead of you.



 I hadn’t seen that. It will be nice to get some official word. I would imagine a great many people would be thinking twice if they realize they aren’t getting any benefit to their on site stay, especially those having to pay rack rate.  From what I read, most people think it’s a given that they will get that access and it just isn’t yet.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Well, no hula lessons, *I'm out!*

Seriously, I think back over the last couple of months and have to laugh or I would cry.

When my April trip and my cruise were canceled, I thought, "Oh well, that sucks, but I'll tack on extra days in June and see what happens. So long as I can get the restaurants that I want, and we only have to wear masks at inside attractions, it will still be fun"

When my June trip was canceled, I thought, "Oh well, that sucks, but as long as I can get the restaurants, special experiences, and fastpasses that I want, it will still be fun even if I have to wear a mask.  I'll just buy some of the cute Disney ones, schedule a lot of down time, and extend the trip to 18 days, to make sure that we can do it in short spurts."

When all of my August experiences and ADRs got canceled (fastpasses hadn't been scheduled yet this time), I thought, "Oh well, there's still a chance that I can get a 2 week break from cooking meals and cleaning up other family members' assorted DNA."


----------



## cakebaker

ryanpatricksmom said:


> "Oh well, that sucks, but I'll tack on extra days in June and see what happens. So long as I can get the restaurants that I want, and we only have to wear masks at inside attractions, it will still be fun"



Exactly our thoughts and what I did when our March trip was cancelled. Changed from 5 days to 13, tacked on a split stay to add a CL stay, added a bunch of hard ticket events...then June came and blew it all away.

All we have now is a very slight possibility we’ll go for the previews. I can’t take it anymore. I need certainty for the next one.


----------



## McGirth

cakebaker said:


> True enough that even the original verbiage that no longer exists did not say exclusive. But it was sure worded to make you think that. If resort guests are just on even ground with off site ticket holders, the real incentive to stay on site is gone. But as I said, it certainly fixes Disney's overbooking problem and explains why they opened up reservations for the latest time frame. They no longer need to limit guest capacity. I hope they clarify this soon. I'm sure a lot of on site guests are under the assumption they have first dibs on park access exclusively, even if it's not guaranteed.



It's been hard to keep up with what has been posted, rephrased or taken down on WDW site or mentioned here as rumor.  That said, I'm coming from Chicago, and to use all of my allotted DVC points and not be able to go to the parks even one (or more) days of my trip would make me rethink doing the trip at all. If it's a way of fixing the overbooking problem, fine -- they'll be alienating a profitable customer -- I'll rent out my points for a long time. I'm flexible on what parks/what days, I can accept that I won't be able to park hop for the time being, I will take a day at a park we don't even visit on some trips (I won't say which one for fear of angering anyone).....but that I might have a day where all I can do is the pool?  I can stay at a nice hotel in Chicago and swim there. Just my opinion...I think it would be a mistake not to have some prioritization process.  Just because they don't need to limit guest capacity for now and have people willing to stay under these rules doesn't mean they won't be alienating more profitable customers for the long-term at the same time.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

cakebaker said:


> Exactly our thoughts and what I did when our March trip was cancelled. Changed from 5 days to 13, tacked on a split stay to add a CL stay, added a bunch of hard ticket events...then June came and blew it all away.
> 
> All we have now is a very slight possibility we’ll go for the previews. I can’t take it anymore. I need certainty for the next one.


Yeah, I'm getting a little concerned about the state of my mental health as I realistically look at how I've continued to set the bar lower and lower.  At this point we have 14 days total booked room only with APs, so I can wait and see what the actual experience is reported to be before making a decision.  It really has been so devastating watching all of my plans go *poof*, over and over again.


----------



## Arguetafamily

andyman8 said:


> The decisions Disney is going to make will be initially guided by revenue. That is my speculation. With limited capacity, that means fewer bodies paying admission to get through the turnstiles, fewer guests buying food and merchandise. While this is an unprecedented situation, that doesn't mean they're just going to throw out their entire business strategy. Their goal in the last 5-7 years in particular has been to maximize guest spending/revenue per capita by A) capturing all available revenue points throughout a guest's vacation, B) attracting guests with higher disposable incomes and higher spending power and C) finding guests who will exercise that power to the greatest practical extent in a condensed period of time (making "room" for the next set of spenders). That's why the resorts are so valuable to them. That's why Disney created the 60(+10) FP+ window. With park reservations, I would expect something closer to the FP+ system than the ADR system.
> 
> Will there be a lot of unhappy/nervous local APs and offsite guests? Yes. Will there still be room for them? Yes (that's why Disney is restricting occupancy), but they want the great majority of the guests in the parks to be those in that "maximum guest spending" category. I understand the frustration from that local poster, but from Disney's perspective, she/he is not a huge immediate revenue generator, and that's what they're really looking for right now (it's going to be a long recovery for them). No matter how much she/he spends on limited time merchandise or food, that pales in comparison to the revenue generated by lodging and three meals a day. It's the same reason why he/she had a harder time getting on SDD or FOP. Her/his "friend" in a Disney Resort would get priority for that ride under the old system.



 Well said and without a doubt, spot on.


----------



## gatechfan99

cakebaker said:


> I hadn’t seen that. It will be nice to get some official word. I would imagine a great many people would be thinking twice if they realize they aren’t getting any benefit to their on site stay, especially those having to pay rack rate.  From what I read, most people think it’s a given that they will get that access and it just isn’t yet.



What would make sense to me would be at 30 days (or 45 or 60), everyone eligible could make a park reservation - resort or non-resort with tickets, APs who had open availability to make another one. But resort guests can also make one for each day of their trip on that day, still giving them a priority and reason to stay on property.

Now how that gets applied as they roll this out, I'm not sure. If they open reservations on June 16, would it only apply to July 11-16 and then everyone can do July 17 the next day? And when can people start buying tickets for those or future days? If it's immediate, there's no real advantage to those currently with tickets which seems opposite of what they've said.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

RWinNOLA said:


> Not an outright ban, but the information posted yesterday did include this:
> 
> *What You’ll Need*
> 
> Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. *Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.*
> 
> I mentioned earlier than I really expect the “restrictions” from the tri-state area to be lifted by the time the theme parks open.  But if they are not lifted, I don’t know if I would risk traveling to WDW if they didn’t clarify their position on the above.


Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.


----------



## bernina

Remy is Up said:


> It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well



Remy, have someone on the fence if they should buy Gold DVC AP voucher now or wait a bit for a potential fall trip. Do you think gold/platinum would see any negative changes in the coming weeks?


----------



## Dis5150

We finally gave up and booked our vacation days at UOR and due to the low cost, even bought the seasonal APs. Our Disney trip was booked with gift cards so I will rebook for this year with the 35% discount and hope they let me move it to Marathon weekend when January opens up. Tired of all the restrictions, unknowns and paying the same for a “lesser” experience.


----------



## Krandor

gatechfan99 said:


> What would make sense to me would be at 30 days (or 45 or 60), everyone eligible could make a park reservation - resort or non-resort with tickets, APs who had open availability to make another one. But resort guests can also make one for each day of their trip on that day, still giving them a priority and reason to stay on property.
> 
> Now how that gets applied as they roll this out, I'm not sure. If they open reservations on June 16, would it only apply to July 11-16 and then everyone can do July 17 the next day? And when can people start buying tickets for those or future days? If it's immediate, there's no real advantage to those currently with tickets which seems opposite of what they've said.



I think it will be on phases.   Like onsite gets 2-3 days, then offsite gets 2-3 days then tickets go on sale for the days inside the 30 day window.


----------



## LSUmiss

Do we still not know if an AP voucher counts as tickets?


----------



## gatechfan99

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.


Yes, that's why NBA is getting there several weeks before the season starts. They're going to undergo daily testing and a quarantine at first to get them settled into the "bubble."


----------



## RWinNOLA

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.



I think the NBA has already ensured that all players will be tested and quarantined prior to arrival and then tested daily upon arrival. And they will be self contained in a bubble when on property.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## cakebaker

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.


 Of course not. They are making Disney a fortune. Of course you’ll get the argument that they’re being kept in a bubble with absolutely no way to get out and about. And to that I say, sure they are.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

cakebaker said:


> Of course not. They are making Disney a fortune. Of course you’ll get the argument that they’re being kept in a bubble with absolutely no way to get out and about. And to that I say, sure they are.


Exactly.


----------



## jarestel

I don't want to sound like a windbag but folks, please let's not crank ourselves up by imagining all sorts of bad things that "might" happen. (There's plenty of time for cranking later on if need be) For now let's try and be patient and see what happens as Disney announces more details over the next week or so. My suspicion is that most of our worries will prove to be groundless, but as always, time will tell. Good luck to all!


----------



## cakebaker

jarestel said:


> I don't want to sound like a windbag but folks, please let's not crank ourselves up by imagining all sorts of bad things that "might" happen. (There's plenty of time for cranking later on if need be) For now let's try and be patient and see what happens as Disney announces more details over the next week or so. My suspicion is that most of our worries will prove to be groundless, but as always, time will tell. Good luck to all!


 Pretty much all we have to do here is look at the dribbles of information being released and try and decipher them. This is a rumors thread after all. There are plenty of threads discussing settled details. 

For me, looking at worst case scenario has turned out to be pretty accurate.


----------



## jenjersnap

Officially? Unfortunately, I don’t think it has been confirmed. But Remy posted yesterday that they would be considered regular existing tickets and several phone CMs (I know, not very reliable) have said the same to various posters here on disboards.



LSUmiss said:


> Do we still not know if an AP voucher counts as tickets?


----------



## jenjersnap

Thanks for the reminder. In my family, we call that “borrowing trouble”. It certainly has been difficult to avoid while we wait! 



jarestel said:


> I don't want to sound like a windbag but folks, please let's not crank ourselves up by imagining all sorts of bad things that "might" happen. (There's plenty of time for cranking later on if need be) For now let's try and be patient and see what happens as Disney announces more details over the next week or so. My suspicion is that most of our worries will prove to be groundless, but as always, time will tell. Good luck to all!


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> Do we still not know if an AP voucher counts as tickets?



Nothing official in regards to park entry or ap previews. That’s the boat I sit in right now.


----------



## Rosanne

wombat_5606 said:


> Perhaps it has something to do with processing credit cards.
> 
> Someone I know who works for another company, usually in their call center, and he says they cannot process credit cards, while working at home, even while logged into their company system.



Interesting possibility. If that is the case and I had to modify to something way more expensive than my ASMo resort was (which, is, frankly... anything and everything) would they just hold my smaller original RO deposit I put down for ASmo and have me pay the remainder (house payment size) for the rest of the stay since they can't run my CC?

I have plenty of room on my CC as I never carry balances so I'm not worried about it ... just wondering.


----------



## disneyfan150

Krandor said:


> I think it will be on phases.   Like onsite gets 2-3 days, then offsite gets 2-3 days then tickets go on sale for the days inside the 30 day window.


Reading too many threads and my brain is mush. Do you mean 2 - 3 day reservation window to make all reservations for the nights of the onsite stay or only be able to make 2 - 3 days of reservations total or something different?


----------



## Krandor

disneyfan150 said:


> Reading too many threads and my brain is mush. Do you mean 2 - 3 day reservation window to make all reservations for the nights of the onsite stay or only be able to make 2 - 3 days of reservations total or something different?



More the former.  Something like for stays starting  before July 18 onsite can do park reservations June 20-22 and offsite June 23-24.  Onsite with no tickets can buy tickets June 25-26 and then June 27th tickets go on sale to general public.  Onbiously made up dates since depends on when the reservations system goes online.  But basically different windows for different groups.


----------



## Mit88

I’m behind in a lot of the news this weekend. Has it been said that APs not activated yet will be able to make advanced reservations ?


----------



## jarestel

cakebaker said:


> For me, looking at worst case scenario has turned out to be pretty accurate.


cakebaker, I've followed your saga all the way through this thread and I do admit, if anyone has earned the "right" to be disappointed, you certainly have. I hope you are able to use your last remaining WDW reservation and can put some of this behind you. Best wishes!


----------



## cakebaker

jarestel said:


> cake baker, I've followed your saga all the way through this thread and I do admit, if anyone has earned the "right" to be disappointed, you certainly have. I hope you are able to use your last remaining WDW reservation and can put some of this behind you. Best wishes!


 Thanks, but there are many who have  had it much worse than me. I just whine more. 

I do very much appreciate the kind words though.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Mit88 said:


> I’m behind in a lot of the news this weekend. Has it been said that APs not activated yet will be able to make advanced reservations ?


Remy last night confirmed it did. I’m guessing it’s because the mde sees it as a ticket even though it isn’t activated yet. The same happens with that and fast passes with a voucher you’re allowed to book the fast passes before it is activated.


----------



## Arym

Krandor said:


> I think it will be on phases.   Like onsite gets 2-3 days, then offsite gets 2-3 days then tickets go on sale for the days inside the 30 day window.


Can most people truly plan a vacation only 30 days ahead? What if a family plans to go but gets shut out on park reservations, then maybe they have to try for the next week? Seems like that is a lot of unknowns. We usually stay onsite but not everyone can. Plus, sometimes we stay with my daughter who lives in Winter Garden. Seems like having an AP for our visits with her will be useless. And, I imagine her quick trips into a park to eat or just have fun after work are gone. If this is short-lived then ok, but if it's long term, it really stinks.


----------



## Sandisw

jenjersnap said:


> That is interesting. One of my FB friends did a video tour of a refurbed 1 BR right before the shutdown and specifically mentioned capacity was remaining at 4 (didn’t show a single bed at all). I will be sincerely glad to be wrong since that adds an option for my family of five! We are doing the air bed thing this trip.



Could it have been the studio? That got the pull down bed but not the extra one to sleep 5


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> Do we still not know if an AP voucher counts as tickets?


Remy has said that it does.  And it better because I spent a lot of money on these AP's!


----------



## Cliffside

Question about tickets....when daily tickets are sold again do we know if they are going to be date specific or if they are going to extend dates like they did when people‘s trips were cancelled.
I have an AP that needs to be renewed but I need to buy DH tickets. We have a trip in September that we are still on the fence about so don’t want to buy tickets if there is no recourse if we don’t go on this trip.


----------



## jenjersnap

He actually did a tour of a standard studio too. Is it possible that different views received the extra bed? Like, just preferred 1BR, not standards? Likely, it was just misinformation since I have no other explanation. We would definitely give SSR a look now after the refurb is complete. 



Sandisw said:


> Could it have been the studio? That got the pull down bed but not the extra one to sleep 5


----------



## wombat_5606

Rosanne said:


> Interesting possibility. If that is the case and I had to modify to something way more expensive than my ASMo resort was (which, is, frankly... anything and everything) would they just hold my smaller original RO deposit I put down for ASmo and have me pay the remainder (house payment size) for the rest of the stay since they can't run my CC?
> 
> I have plenty of room on my CC as I never carry balances so I'm not worried about it ... just wondering.



That's a good question. Unfortunately, I don't really know the answer.

My knowledge may not even be relevant to Disney because they may handle their call center differently. 

I haven't followed the information so closely to know whether or not they have brought back any CMs that will do the resort modifications. It may depend on when you have to make the modification. If it's soon, I would hope you could do it online or that they have some CMs with the ability to handle the situation for you.


----------



## hereforthechurros

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.


NBA players are being tested daily so no this would not apply to them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I can’t believe how much I wanna go to Disney again, just because I’m not allowed to go to Disney again.
> 
> I had no plans to go this year. Now I want to go.


Don’t let the FOMO win!


----------



## Sandisw

CaLuCa said:


> Has there been anything regarding the pecking order of which hotels get dibs on the reservations first?
> 
> Like:
> 1. DVC with AP
> 2. DVC with reg tickets
> 3. Deluxe with AP
> 4.  Deluxe with reg tickets
> 5.  Mod/Value tickets (AP and reg)
> 6.  Swolphin/SOG/ 4 Seasons
> 7. DS hotels



What I will say is that right now, only DvC resorts at Ft Wilderness are open.

So, if any guest in a DVC resort or Ft, Wilderness with tickets, should be in one of the first phases.

What I do wonder is if they will announce opening dates for other resorts before the park reservation starts.  If guests have packages at resorts not opened,  I can’t see Disney letting them reserve, to only cancel them later,

I think we will see some announcements this week that give us more on both.


----------



## StevieB81

Farro said:


> Yeah, there's no way on earth we would go during this time, even if parks open - no guarantee to get in, shortened hours I'm sure. No go.
> 
> I'm thinking people who do go, these will be shorter trips. I can't imagine booking a 7 day or longer stay with no guarantees of going to a park, no feature pools, not many restaurants. How would you fill your days? Disney Springs?


There's lots to do in the Orlando area, or a day trip to either coast. Not ideal, but you could definitely keep busy, if you have a car


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> Remy has said that it does.  And it better because I spent a lot of money on these AP's!


So Aps still don’t start til you use them, right? If I buy one for DH for Nov now & link it so he’ll have valid theme park admission for then, I can do that but the clock won’t start on it til first Park day, right?


----------



## aweehughes

Arym said:


> Can most people truly plan a vacation only 30 days ahead? What if a family plans to go but gets shut out on park reservations, then maybe they have to try for the next week? Seems like that is a lot of unknowns. We usually stay onsite but not everyone can. Plus, sometimes we stay with my daughter who lives in Winter Garden. Seems like having an AP for our visits with her will be useless. And, I imagine her quick trips into a park to eat or just have fun after work are gone. If this is short-lived then ok, but if it's long term, it really stinks.


I’vd planned cruises leaving from a local port with 20 hours notice. I would need at least 30 days to figure out a Disney World vacation and flights.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> What I will say is that right now, only DvC resorts at Ft Wilderness are open.
> 
> So, if any guest in a DVC resort or Ft, Wilderness with tickets, should be in one of the first phases.
> 
> What I do wonder is if they will announce opening dates for other resorts before the park reservation starts.  If guests have packages at resorts not opened,  I can’t see Disney letting them reserve, to only cancel them later,
> 
> I think we will see some announcements this week that give us more on both.



yeah I think we're going to get an announcement on resort openings/moving/cancelllations before reservation system goes online.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> So Aps still don’t start til you use them, right? If I buy one for DH for Nov now & link it so he’ll have valid theme park admission for then, I can do that but the clock won’t start on it til first Park day, right?



Yes that’s how it’s always been. You have to activate in person.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

LSUmiss said:


> So Aps still don’t start til you use them, right? If I buy one for DH for Nov now & link it so he’ll have valid theme park admission for then, I can do that but the clock won’t start on it til first Park day, right?


Pretty sure that’s how it works.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So Aps still don’t start til you use them, right? If I buy one for DH for Nov now & link it so he’ll have valid theme park admission for then, I can do that but the clock won’t start on it til first Park day, right?


Yes.  The only Ap's that start immediately are Sea World/Busch Gardens AP's.


----------



## Sandisw

Rosanne said:


> Interesting possibility. If that is the case and I had to modify to something way more expensive than my ASMo resort was (which, is, frankly... anything and everything) would they just hold my smaller original RO deposit I put down for ASmo and have me pay the remainder (house payment size) for the rest of the stay since they can't run my CC?
> 
> I have plenty of room on my CC as I never carry balances so I'm not worried about it ... just wondering.



I would think because CMs from home may not have the data security as the servers do at Disney.


----------



## glocker

cakebaker said:


> That's why I referred to it as restrictions.


Yes, the verbiage is to restrict. But, let's be honest...who would have the capital and the time to pay for lodging for two weeks in self quarantine, only then to go forth to their destination and pay for another week of two? The intention is clear. The only reason it's a "restriction" is because of the possible constitutional infringement that an outright ban would have presented. I completely understood it in March, certainly not now.


----------



## Sandisw

jenjersnap said:


> He actually did a tour of a standard studio too. Is it possible that different views received the extra bed? Like, just preferred 1BR, not standards? Likely, it was just misinformation since I have no other explanation. We would definitely give SSR a look now after the refurb is complete.



The only section that is renovated was Congress Park, which is a preferred section.  They had just started on The Springs when construction shut down,

All standard sections are not yet renovated.  So, the only 1 bedrooms sleeping 5 would be the ones in Congress Park...the rest are 4 still.


----------



## cakebaker

glocker said:


> Yes, the verbiage is to restrict. But, let's be honest...who would have the capital and the time to pay for lodging for two weeks in self quarantine, only then to go forth to their destination and pay for another week of two? The intention is clear. The only reason it's a "restriction" is because of the possible constitutional infringement that an outright ban would have presented. I completely understood it in March, certainly not now.



It really is a distinction without a difference. Asking people to quarantine for 14 days is, in effect, banning them. But some people are sticklers and insist the exact wording must be used. So while in practice it’s a ban, technically it’s a restriction.


----------



## jenjersnap

So odd. Thank you for the information! 



Sandisw said:


> The only section that is renovated was Congress Park, which is a preferred section.  They had just started on The Springs when construction shut down,
> 
> All standard sections are not yet renovated.  So, the only 1 bedrooms sleeping 5 would be the ones in Congress Park...the rest are 4 still.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> It really is a distinction without a difference. Asking people to quarantine for 14 days is, in effect, banning them. But some people are sticklers and insist the exact wording must be used. So while in practice it’s a ban, technically it’s a restriction.



More likely cause many people from those states either have family in Florida or homes, so staying at either for two weeks is doable.


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> More likely cause many people from those states either have family in Florida or homes, so staying at either for two weeks is doable.



It’s absolutely doable for some, yes.


----------



## Arym

aweehughes said:


> I’vd planned cruises leaving from a local port with 20 hours notice. I would need at least 30 days to figure out a Disney World vacation and flights.


Yeah, flights alone are hard at 30 days. I was thinking more, I guess, about people arranging it with work.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269724570937896962



That's the same policy that has been in place since March 14th, right?


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> More likely cause many people from those states either have family in Florida or homes, so staying at either for two weeks is doable.


 I’m not sure there are all that many people that have family or a second home in Florida. I know those that were trying to get out of NY in particular did, but vacationers? Not so much. But sure, if you have family and can afford and manage to get 3 weeks off, you could do it. Although,  I’m not sure how many people really want to stay with relatives for 14 days or how many relatives want them to when you’re in quarantine because you’re  supposedly a health risk. Quarantine means you don’t interact with other people. For everyone else, it’s not doable.


----------



## Princess Merida

Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.


----------



## cakebaker

Princess Merida said:


> Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.



Let’s hope those resorts don’t have many people. The pool is going to be packed with shortened hours and less to do.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> That's the same policy that has been in place since March 14th, right?


I think so but they haven’t communicated much on TiW.


----------



## jsbowl16

Has there been any word on whether ice machines will be open at the resorts and if they will still be selling the refillable mugs with the dining plan not available?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269724570937896962


Does this mean they’ve already been extended and are reflecting an expiration date mirroring 7/11 as the start date?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Princess Merida said:


> Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.


Interesting! There were suspicions resort hopping might not be allowed due to the rule you can’t enter a resort unless you have a TS reservation” thing but maybe this means Disney guests will be exempt from that?...


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just read a post on Facebook of someone who switched their Jambo house reservation from beginning of July to Saratoga Springs July 17 but then waitlisted Jambo.  The waitlist came through today.  So maybe it will be open??


----------



## Jroceagles

cakebaker said:


> I’m not sure there are all that many people that have family or a second home in Florida. I know those that were trying to get out of NY in particular did, but vacationers? Not so much. But sure, if you have family and can afford and manage to get 3 weeks off, you could do it. Although,  I’m not sure how many people really want to stay with relatives for 14 days or how many relatives want them to when you’re in quarantine because you’re  supposedly a health risk. Quarantine means you don’t interact with other people. For everyone else, it’s not doable.


I wonder when that will lift?   I'm in NJ but flying out of Pennsylvania....do I count as restricted?  If I do can I stay at relatives in PA for 14 days then fly to FL and be good to go in all parks?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Do we still not know if an AP voucher counts as tickets?



Not sure if this is concrete proof but I have a resort reservation for Sept 2021 and the only "ticket" I have is one AP voucher and I got the email saying I will get early access to the system


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Jroceagles said:


> I wonder when that will lift?   I'm in NJ but flying out of Pennsylvania....do I count as restricted?  If I do can I stay at relatives in PA for 14 days then fly to FL and be good to go in all parks?


I wouldn’t worry too much about it and it is supposed to expire July 7th.


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> I wonder when that will lift?   I'm in NJ but flying out of Pennsylvania....do I count as restricted?  If I do can I stay at relatives in PA for 14 days then fly to FL and be good to go in all parks?


 
I would assume very soon. But yes, as long as your departure point isn’t from a restricted area, you’re good to go.


----------



## jlwise

I have a question about this new system. We rebooked our May 2020 trip to May 2021 (did this in April), and we were able to return our Military Salute tickets to our local base. If these ticket types are offered again for next year, I wouldn’t want to buy them before knowing if we will actually get to go the the parks we want to go to for our trip. I miss the old system already because even if we didn’t get a fast pass that we wanted 60 + days in advance, we still got decent ones at the parks we wanted during our vacation. Those military tickets are very strict, and our local base refunding them was I’m sure a one-time deal, so how do people even consider buying tickets in advance again without knowing whether they get to be in the parks they want?  Maybe I’m missing something? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicket

jlwise said:


> I have a question about this new system. We rebooked our May 2020 trip to May 2021 (did this in April), and we were able to return our Military Salute tickets to our local base. If these ticket types are offered again for next year, I wouldn’t want to buy them before knowing if we will actually get to go the the parks we want to go to for our trip. I miss the old system already because even if we didn’t get a fast pass that we wanted 60 + days in advance, we still got decent ones at the parks we wanted during our vacation. Those military tickets are very strict, and our local base refunding them was I’m sure a one-time deal, so how do people even consider buying tickets in advance again without knowing whether they get to be in the parks they want?  Maybe I’m missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think the issue of not getting into parks will mostly only be an issue until park capacity increases. Once close to full capacity is reached I think most people will be able to get into parks without a huge issue. Disney is still gonna keep the reservation system in case of future issues and for their own planning. I could be wrong but that seems to what I’ve gathered from reading what’s been confirmed and only implied


----------



## Yooperroo

jlwise said:


> I have a question about this new system. We rebooked our May 2020 trip to May 2021 (did this in April), and we were able to return our Military Salute tickets to our local base. If these ticket types are offered again for next year, I wouldn’t want to buy them before knowing if we will actually get to go the the parks we want to go to for our trip. I miss the old system already because even if we didn’t get a fast pass that we wanted 60 + days in advance, we still got decent ones at the parks we wanted during our vacation. Those military tickets are very strict, and our local base refunding them was I’m sure a one-time deal, so how do people even consider buying tickets in advance again without knowing whether they get to be in the parks they want?  Maybe I’m missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I can't imagine that the parks wouldn't be at full capacity by May 2021. If they are at full capacity you won't have anything to worry about. It's so far off, that's not something I'd worry about at this point.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jlwise said:


> I have a question about this new system. We rebooked our May 2020 trip to May 2021 (did this in April), and we were able to return our Military Salute tickets to our local base. If these ticket types are offered again for next year, I wouldn’t want to buy them before knowing if we will actually get to go the the parks we want to go to for our trip. I miss the old system already because even if we didn’t get a fast pass that we wanted 60 + days in advance, we still got decent ones at the parks we wanted during our vacation. Those military tickets are very strict, and our local base refunding them was I’m sure a one-time deal, so how do people even consider buying tickets in advance again without knowing whether they get to be in the parks they want?  Maybe I’m missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


but you can't get a park reservation unless you have a ticket so you'll need to purchase something.


----------



## princesscinderella

gottalovepluto said:


> Does this mean they’ve already been extended and are reflecting an expiration date mirroring 7/11 as the start date?


I would think we TIW card holders will need to visit guest services once we get on property and have a new card issued with a new expiration date on it since it’s clearly stated on the card.  I have always seen servers look at the expiration date before they would run the card.


----------



## jenjersnap

Oh gosh. Luna Park will be crowded. Are you planning on moving out of the Epcot resorts? I can only laugh at this point for myself. I alway zig when Disney zags, just never get it right.



Princess Merida said:


> Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is concrete proof but I have a resort reservation for Sept 2021 and the only "ticket" I have is one AP voucher and I got the email saying I will get early access to the system


That’s the best part is I never I got the email & I have regular tickets & an activated AP in my account!


----------



## jlwise

chicagoshannon said:


> but you can't get a park reservation unless you have a ticket so you'll need to purchase something.


True  ... but that is what scares me a little though is to rebuy our tickets and not know whether we can get in or not, but others did reassure me in their replies that I shouldn’t have too much to worry about in May 2021. I will just read these boards if/when the new military tickets come out around October before buying them to make sure things are still looking good.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jlwise said:


> True  ... but that is what scares me a little though is to rebuy our tickets and not know whether we can get in or not, but others did reassure me in their replies that I shouldn’t have too much to worry about in May 2021. I will just read these boards if/when the new military tickets come out around October before buying them to make sure things are still looking good.


I guess you have the gift of time on your hands.  I"m really worried about how they're going to treat AP holders.  I am an out of state AP holder who sometimes stays off property in my parents Bonnet Creek time share.  We have DVC booked for Sept. and Dec. but were thinking about staying off property in Jan or Feb.  But if we can only book 3 days that would suck.  We hated the FP+ system partly because we could only book 7 days as AP holders off property.  But at least that was 7 days and we could still get into parks even without FP.  But if we can literally only get into the parks for 3 days of a 10 day trip that will be a huge issue!


----------



## rteetz

Not sure if it’s been mentioned but an update for BCV guests, they can now use the Boardwalk pool.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-beachClub
edit: looks like I was late to the party. Y’all move too quickly with too many different conversations.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> The decisions Disney is going to make will be initially guided by revenue. That is my speculation. With limited capacity, that means fewer bodies paying admission to get through the turnstiles, fewer guests buying food and merchandise. While this is an unprecedented situation, that doesn't mean they're just going to throw out their entire business strategy. Their goal in the last 5-7 years in particular has been to maximize guest spending/revenue per capita by A) capturing all available revenue points throughout a guest's vacation, B) attracting guests with higher disposable incomes and higher spending power and C) finding guests who will exercise that power to the greatest practical extent in a condensed period of time (making "room" for the next set of spenders). That's why the resorts are so valuable to them. That's why Disney created the 60(+10) FP+ window. With park reservations, I would expect something closer to the FP+ system than the ADR system.
> 
> Will there be a lot of unhappy/nervous local APs and offsite guests? Yes. Will there still be room for them? Yes (that's why Disney is restricting occupancy), but they want the great majority of the guests in the parks to be those in that "maximum guest spending" category. I understand the frustration from that local poster, but from Disney's perspective, she/he is not a huge immediate revenue generator, and that's what they're really looking for right now (it's going to be a long recovery for them). No matter how much she/he spends on limited time merchandise or food, that pales in comparison to the revenue generated by lodging and three meals a day. It's the same reason why he/she had a harder time getting on SDD or FOP. Her/his "friend" in a Disney Resort would get priority for that ride under the old system.


While I do agree with you, I also think that's important not to leave out that many APs may not spend a lot per visit...but in the course of their year long pass they may.  Hypothetically, is it better to get $1000 from a once a year family who doesn't live nearby and may decide on a different vacation destination next year?  Or is it better for them to get even $50 a visit from a local or AP who visits 2-3 times a month even if they are just buying a few drinks and a snack each time?  The math works out in Disney's favor for the local/AP who also probably has a better chance of renewing their AP every year-adding to Disney's couffers. And that's probably the majority of locals/APs who spend that little, and then you still have many APs who are more than willing to spend on resorts, dining plans, etc in addition to their annual pass.

For reference though, I think any person who acts entitled (AP/DVC/once-in-a-lifetime/etc) like that person who was going to be mad if resort guests got priority over his AP is out of line.  We are all going through the same mess, now is not the time to be a total (fill in the blank).


----------



## Princess Merida

jenjersnap said:


> Oh gosh. Luna Park will be crowded. Are you planning on moving out of the Epcot resorts? I can only laugh at this point for myself. I alway zig when Disney zags, just never get it right.


Unfortunately I suppose so.  I want to be at Crescent Lake for the dining options.  I’m on with member services right now and they haven’t even heard this information yet.  I was considering Polynesian and he just told me that guests cannot walk to the Grand unless they have a reservation there.  I also had modified a reservation and was using less points for this room.  Member services told me the points on my account were grandfathered, but then put them back anyway since they were not being used.  Now I need those to switch to VGF or PVB and may not be able to get them back.  This daily 90 minute member services phone call is extremely FUN!


----------



## gottalovepluto

jenjersnap said:


> Oh gosh. Luna Park will be crowded. Are you planning on moving out of the Epcot resorts? I can only laugh at this point for myself. I alway zig when Disney zags, just never get it right.


I wouldn't worry too much. The terrifying clown is going to seriously pay off for BW folks... Sure BC folks _can _come...


----------



## jlwise

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess you have the gift of time on your hands.  I"m really worried about how they're going to treat AP holders.  I am an out of state AP holder who sometimes stays off property in my parents Bonnet Creek time share.  We have DVC booked for Sept. and Dec. but were thinking about staying off property in Jan or Feb.  But if we can only book 3 days that would suck.  We hated the FP+ system partly because we could only book 7 days as AP holders off property.  But at least that was 7 days and we could still get into parks even without FP.  But if we can literally only get into the parks for 3 days of a 10 day trip that will be a huge issue!


Oh my goodness... I hope everything works out for you guys! That would definitely be a bummer to only get 3 park days during a 10 day trip.   I hope we find out more about this new system soon. We had booked a backup trip for July when we realized our May trip would be out for this year, and I’m so thankful that we cancelled it. I like knowing how things will go, and there are too many questions and unknowns about the new process really.


----------



## npatellye

Princess Merida said:


> Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.


Oh boy. We just switched to BWV on Friday bc we had to move the dates of our trip. But now I’m not sure about the crowds at Luna Park and trying to explain that to small kids....not something I feel like doing every single day for 10 days. First world problems, I know.


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. The terrifying clown is going to seriously pay off for BW folks... Sure BC folks _can _come...


We'll be walking there in September if SAB pool is still closed.  My kids aren't scared but they haven't seen IT so.


----------



## jenjersnap

Ugh, I’m sorry. If it helps at all, I truly doubt that they will be policing the walkway between PVB and GFV. That just doesn’t make sense. 



Princess Merida said:


> Unfortunately I suppose so.  I want to be at Crescent Lake for the dining options.  I’m on with member services right now and they haven’t even heard this information yet.  I was considering Polynesian and he just told me that guests cannot walk to the Grand unless they have a reservation there.  I also had modified a reservation and was using less points for this room.  Member services told me the points on my account were grandfathered, but then put them back anyway since they were not being used.  Now I need those to switch to VGF or PVB and may not be able to get them back.  This daily 90 minute member services phone call is extremely FUN!


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, since yesterday I moved most of my trip from BCV to BWV, they will probably completely change their minds and open SAB because that is the kind of horrible luck I have. So BCV people who stayed put can thank me for saving them from the scary clown pool! 



gottalovepluto said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. The terrifying clown is going to seriously pay off for BW folks... Sure BC folks _can _come...


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> Not sure if it’s been mentioned but an update for BCV guests, they can now use the Boardwalk pool.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-beachClub
> edit: looks like I was late to the party. Y’all move too quickly with too many different conversations.


Soooooo.  We can walk over and use the Boardwalk pool...so why not open SAB and keep the resort in its "bubble"?   What am I missing?


----------



## gatechfan99

jenjersnap said:


> Ugh, I’m sorry. If it helps at all, I truly doubt that they will be policing the walkway between PVB and GFV. That just doesn’t make sense.


I don't see anyway they're spending effort policing a walkway. The only way it would work would be if they closed all entrances to the resorts except for one or 2 doors. Then, they could check Magic Bands as you walk in and turn you away if they needed. Of course, they'd also have to do this after exiting the monorail. It wouldn't do any good to check it in advance because if you left MK going to your room at GF, you could get off at Polynesian or Contemporary unless they blocked you at the monorail boarding area. It's all possible but is the hassle and the complications worth it when they have so much else going on?

I will say it's not an original idea though for Disney. At Disneyland you have to go through security to enter the Grand Californian. Even if you're staying at the Disneyland Hotel, you can't cut through there without a reason. I know part of the thought process was because day guests at the park were flooding the lobby at Grand Californian taking breaks during the day.


----------



## Princess Merida

Update:  they were super firm and would not put the 13 points I need back into this use year.  I’ve already purchased 22 OTU points so that won’t work.  A supervisor will call me in a few days.  LOL.  I’ll be 12 days out by then.  I asked about availability disappearing (in the next three days while I wait for my phone call) as they upgrade cash guests.  The answer was the situation is fluid. I hate that word!


----------



## Arym

chicagoshannon said:


> but you can't get a park reservation unless you have a ticket so you'll need to purchase something.



But how can you buy a ticket not knowing if you can even get a park reservation?


----------



## skeeter31

Jroceagles said:


> Soooooo.  We can walk over and use the Boardwalk pool...so why not open SAB and keep the resort in its "bubble"?   What am I missing?


I think it really has to do with lifeguard staffing. SAB requires so many more lifeguards than any other pool on property. In fact it probably has as many lifeguards as 3-4 other feature pools combined (with the extra deep ends in the lazy river, the whirlpool, etc). By keeping that 1 pool closed they’re able to open so many other feature pools by redistributing the lifeguards.


----------



## cakebaker

Jroceagles said:


> Soooooo.  We can walk over and use the Boardwalk pool...so why not open SAB and keep the resort in its "bubble"?   What am I missing?


$$$$$$ 

SAB is expensive to operate and with only BC DVC open, they probably don’t think they need to spend the money.


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> Soooooo.  We can walk over and use the Boardwalk pool...so why not open SAB and keep the resort in its "bubble"?   What am I missing?


People are likely going to be walking around that area anyways for dining and such. I am expecting Yacht Club to be used by the NBA or MLS.


----------



## jenjersnap

Yep, agree entirely. I think the payoff is too small for what would be a temporary change. 



gatechfan99 said:


> I don't see anyway they're spending effort policing a walkway. The only way it would work would be if they closed all entrances to the resorts except for one or 2 doors. Then, they could check Magic Bands as you walk in and turn you away if they needed. Of course, they'd also have to do this after exiting the monorail. It wouldn't do any good to check it in advance because if you left MK going to your room at GF, you could get off at Polynesian or Contemporary unless they blocked you at the monorail boarding area. *It's all possible but is the hassle and the complications worth it when they have so much else going on?*
> 
> I will say it's not an original idea though for Disney. At Disneyland you have to go through security to enter the Grand Californian. Even if you're staying at the Disneyland Hotel, you can't cut through there without a reason. I know part of the thought process was because day guests at the park were flooding the lobby at Grand Californian taking breaks during the day.


----------



## Farro

I was just thinking - most likely this reserve a park each day is here to stay. While at first it seems like, okay, no big deal...it really has potential to take away freedom from your trip.

Normally if you make fast passes at a certain park, but decide that day you want to visit Animal Kingdom one more time before you leave, will this new system will inhibit that? No changing things on the fly anymore?

We stay 9 days and often the last few days are visiting whatever we feel like.
I just dislike the idea of being locked into a park for each day.

Where is the flexibility?

Do you think it's rare that a park will ever be at capacity and you will have ability to change your reserved park for that day - morning of from your hotel room?

Are parks going to be priced differently? Do you pick parks each day and are charged accordingly?

Will they now sell tickets for an increase that instead of hopping, you pay one price for ticket and can reserve whatever park you want whatever day?


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> I was just thinking - most likely this reserve a park each day is here to stay. While at first it seems like, okay, no big deal...it really has potential to take away freedom from your trip.
> 
> Normally if you make fast passes at a certain park, but decide that day you want to visit Animal Kingdom one more time before you leave, will this new system will inhibit that? No changing things on the fly anymore?
> 
> We stay 9 days and often the last few days are visiting whatever we feel like.
> I just dislike the idea of being locked into a park for each day. Where is the flexibility? Do you think it's rare that a park will ever be at capacity and you will have ability to change your reserved park for that day?
> 
> Are parks going to be priced differently? Do you pick parks each day and are charged accordingly?
> 
> Will they now sell tickets for an increase that instead of hopping, you pay one price for ticket and can reserve whatever park you want whatever day?


All valid questions and none we have answers to 

However I think the keyword used most these days is "flexibility".  If you have high expectations you are more likely to be disappointed.


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> All valid questions and none we have answers to
> 
> However I think the keyword used most these days is "flexibility".  If you have high expectations you are more likely to be disappointed.



I mean, say it's someone's first trip. They only book one day at Animal Kingdom and find out they just absolutely LOVE it!!!

Too bad, so sad? You can't go back this trip because you didn't reserve a second day?

This can't be possible that it would be this inflexible. I don't believe it. 

And I'm not speaking of the time right now, the Covid-situation. I'm speaking if they keep this for next year and beyond.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I was just thinking - most likely this reserve a park each day is here to stay. While at first it seems like, okay, no big deal...it really has potential to take away freedom from your trip.
> 
> Normally if you make fast passes at a certain park, but decide that day you want to visit Animal Kingdom one more time before you leave, will this new system will inhibit that? No changing things on the fly anymore?
> 
> We stay 9 days and often the last few days are visiting whatever we feel like.
> I just dislike the idea of being locked into a park for each day. Where is the flexibility? Do you think it's rare that a park will ever be at capacity and you will have ability to change your reserved park for that day?
> 
> Are parks going to be priced differently? Do you pick parks each day and are charged accordingly?
> 
> Will they now sell tickets for an increase that instead of hopping, you pay one price for ticket and can reserve whatever park you want whatever day?


Yeah and one the criticisms has only been the lack of flexibility with fp plus & advanced ADRs so that will be even worse.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I mean, say it's someone's first trip. They only book one day at Animal Kingdom and find out they just absolutely LOVE it!!!
> 
> Too bad, so sad? You can't go back this trip because you didn't reserve a second day?
> 
> This can't be possible that it would be this inflexible. I don't believe it.
> 
> And I'm not speaking of the time right now, the Covid-situation. I'm speaking if they keep this for next year and beyond.


I would hope the reserving will eventually go away.  However if it doesn't I would think that when parks are back to full capacity you'd be able to switch your park on the fly.  I mean no reason to not be able to if they aren't full.  I think at Shanghai it's a lot easier already to book days.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah and one the criticisms has only been the lack of flexibility with fp plus & advanced ADRs so that will be even worse.



Oh, so much worse. You weren't locked into the above, you could cancel and do something else if you choose. This seems much more stringent.


----------



## gatechfan99

Farro said:


> I was just thinking - most likely this reserve a park each day is here to stay. While at first it seems like, okay, no big deal...it really has potential to take away freedom from your trip.
> 
> Normally if you make fast passes at a certain park, but decide that day you want to visit Animal Kingdom one more time before you leave, will this new system will inhibit that? No changing things on the fly anymore?
> 
> We stay 9 days and often the last few days are visiting whatever we feel like.
> I just dislike the idea of being locked into a park for each day.
> 
> Where is the flexibility?
> 
> Do you think it's rare that a park will ever be at capacity and you will have ability to change your reserved park for that day - morning of from your hotel room?
> 
> Are parks going to be priced differently? Do you pick parks each day and are charged accordingly?
> 
> Will they now sell tickets for an increase that instead of hopping, you pay one price for ticket and can reserve whatever park you want whatever day?



You would think once everything is back to full capacity, you could alter your park registration just like you could alter you previously made FPs as much as you wanted, as long as there's availability. And since nothing ever closes for capacity except for occasionally MK around Christmas, doesn't seem hard.

But there's probably a lot of the big picture we can't see right now. Throwing out Covid, I don't really see how a park reservation system helps them. Yes, they can plan workforce in advance for parks, but weren't they already doing that with FP? Given that it was likely only a small fraction of guests that entered a park in the morning without any FPs already booked, they already had a pretty good number for the visitors to each park every day. So maybe big changes involve a lot more than just knowing crowd numbers.

And if park hopping eventually comes back, how would that factor in? Would you have to make a reservation for multiple parks in advance for a single day? Put a time frame on when you would go to each park?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I am not willing to speculate that far into the future about a system that hasn’t been launched yet.


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> I mean, say it's someone's first trip. They only book one day at Animal Kingdom and find out they just absolutely LOVE it!!!
> 
> Too bad, so sad? You can't go back this trip because you didn't reserve a second day?
> 
> This can't be possible that it would be this inflexible. I don't believe it.
> 
> And I'm not speaking of the time right now, the Covid-situation. I'm speaking if they keep this for next year and beyond.


IMO I wouldn't want summer 2020 to be a 1st visit for anyone.  It will not be the parks we remember.  Next year I think you will be fine, 100% to expect a basically normal experience.


----------



## CastAStone

It would be nice if there was like a swap board. Although it will probably turn into 20,000 people trying to swap their Epcot reservations for anything else.

What’s going to really throw people’s plans off is if 30%+ of the spots are for Epcot. I think that’s likely.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I think it is way too early to assume that reserving park days ahead of time will stick around long term. 

Do I think there will be long term changes post-covid? For sure. But I think it’s a pretty big leap to say that something that is being implemented for the specific purpose of limiting and managing capacity during a pandemic is going to stick around permanently.


----------



## disneyfan150

rteetz said:


> People are likely going to be walking around that area anyways for dining and such. I am expecting Yacht Club to be used by the NBA or MLS.


I have a reservation at YC and this just stinks.  I go from just wanting to throw in the towel and cancel to rolling the dice and hoping for something good to come out of it.  I hate Covid and how it has messed up our whole world.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it is way too early to assume that reserving park days ahead of time will stick around long term.
> 
> Do I think there will be long term changes post-covid? For sure. But I think it’s a pretty big leap to say that something that is being implemented for the specific purpose of limiting and managing capacity during a pandemic is going to stick around permanently.



There's been a number of people on this thread who said that. I didn't think of it on my own.

But I mean, they are building an entirely new reservation system...doubt they will just revert back after Covid.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> There's been a number of people on this thread who said that. I didn't think of it on my own.
> 
> But I mean, they are building an entirely new reservation system...doubt they will just revert back after Covid.


I'm not holding my breath that it will even work.  SO glad my trip isn't until September and I won't have to be trying to reserve on day 1.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> There's been a number of people on this thread who said that. I didn't think of it on my own.
> 
> But I mean, they are building an entirely new reservation system...doubt they will just revert back after Covid.



Oh, I know. I’ve been reading along, it’s been discussed a lot by many. Still think it’s a leap.

I don’t think they will revert back to the old system, but I think there will be modifications over time. I don’t think we’ll see exactly the same process as we do when the parks are in the early stages of opening. We don’t even know what this system looks like yet. I think the situation and process will evolve over time.


----------



## Tjddis

Remy is Up said:


> Not really. But they now have the option to introduce better possibilities. And trust me. It benefits them as well


Oh I’m quite sure it will benefit them.  Based on how they have handled all of this I’m not sure I will enjoy their modifications


----------



## Mm889123

We based our whole pre park opening trip on being about to bar and snack hop in the resorts. So disappointed


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mm889123 said:


> We based our whole pre park opening trip on being about to bar and snack hop in the resorts. So disappointed


So far, this is only confirmed for the "initial reopening period," which is rumored only through 7/4.  Don't give up yet, if your reservation is after.


----------



## Mm889123

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So far, this is only confirmed for the "initial reopening period," which is rumored only through 7/4.  Don't give up yet, if your reservation is after.



 June 27-July 1
I don’t fault Disney at all, because I understand , just stinks that this was a rescheduled trip from April, and we were totally fine without doing the parks- but we aren’t swimmers and now I suppose we will just have to hope for resort dining reservations so we have something else to do


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> IMO I wouldn't want summer 2020 to be a 1st visit for anyone.  It will not be the parks we remember.  Next year I think you will be fine, 100% to expect a basically normal experience.



I sure hope by spring its fine , and no masks and little restrictions if any. I am sure missing going.


----------



## stayathomehero

I don't see why they would want keep a reservation system post Covid, assuming people are safe.

Park hopping on the fly can equal big money. "Hey we just scored ____dining reservation," "hey do you want to catch fireworks and dessert over at _____.". Last minute dining, drinks, and merch sales adds up really quickly.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mm889123 said:


> June 27-July 1
> I don’t fault Disney at all, because I understand , just stinks that this was a rescheduled trip from April, and we were totally fine without doing the parks- but we aren’t swimmers and now I suppose we will just have to hope for resort dining reservations so we have something else to do



I would think resort Dining reservations will be pretty easy to come by between 6/22 and 7/11. Can’t imagine the DVC resorts will be too crowded and I suspect many folks that are staying at the resorts will venture off to other local attractions (Universal/Sea World) since WDW theme parks are closed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

stayathomehero said:


> I don't see why they would want keep a reservation system post Covid, assuming people are safe.
> 
> Park hopping on the fly can equal big money. "Hey we just scored ____dining reservation," "hey do you want to catch fireworks and dessert over at _____.". Last minute dining, drinks, and merch sales adds up really quickly.



Yep hopping is a money maker.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> There's been a number of people on this thread who said that. I didn't think of it on my own.
> 
> But I mean, they are building an entirely new reservation system...doubt they will just revert back after Covid.


 I’m barely making it through all the changes they’re making just to get the parks open. I’m not about to worry about what changes they make that are permanent. 

Here’s what I do know. I’ve been going to WDW for more than 30 years. I can assure you the parks we knew before this happened are nothing like they were back then. But, through all the changes they’ve made, as resort guests exclusively, we’ve never found any change to be so bad it ever made us question whether we should go or not. In fact, we’ve only grown to like it more. 

I doubt whatever they do on a permanent basis will now. Much as I dislike how they’re handling the re-opening, long term we’ll learn to adjust to whatever changes  they make. I like FP+, but it’s been around long enough that it’s probably time to change it up. I also know whatever they do will be what they think gives them the most profit and I’m all for that, because in the end, in order to maximize profit, they have to have satisfied guests. So, I’m not giving it much more thought than I just did. They’ll do what they do and we’ll find a way to make it work.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> I’m barely making it through all the changes they Ali g just to get the parks open. I’m not about to worry about what changes they make that are permanent.
> 
> Here’s what I do know. I’ve been going to WDW for more than 30 years. I can assure you the parks we knew before this happened are nothing like they were back then. But, through all the changes they’ve made, as resort guests exclusively, we’ve never found any change to be so bad it ever made us question whether we should go or not. In fact, we’ve only grown to like it more.
> 
> I doubt whatever they do on a permanent basis will now. Much as I dislike how they’re handling the re-opening, long term we’ll learn to adjust to whatever changes  they make. I like FP+, but it’s been around long enough that it’s probably time to change it up. So, I’m not giving it much more thought than I just did.



Okay?

I'm speculating with those who want to speculate.
Its not a required activity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If reservations stick around indefinitely, I would think they will let you cancel and make new ones as your plans change (or pay to hop) as long as space permits. As long as capacity returns to normal, theoretically it shouldn't be any harder to get a reservation than it would have been to walk into a park on any given day and not be turned away because they were at capacity. Not even a thought that would cross anyones mind except on a handful of days a year.

If they limit they ability to make reservations, or lower capacity to meet demand, yeah that would be a problem. But there's no indication at all that would be the case, I think that falls under worry about it when they give you something to worry about.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Okay?
> 
> I'm speculating with those who want to speculate.
> Its not a required activity.


 Ok, I’m commenting on it. It’s not required that you acknowledge my comments at all.


----------



## Tjddis

Remy is Up said:


> It will be very different is all I can tell you if things go the way they appear to be headed. Disney has never really differentiated benefits between levels of passes. Uni does. Sea world does. Disney may head that direction as well


I am also wagering that resort level will play a role in access/priority.  Would I be correct?


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> I am also wagering that resort level will play a role in access/priority.  Would I be correct?



Pay to play!!!


----------



## Sandisw

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> More likely cause many people from those states either have family in Florida or homes, so staying at either for two weeks is doable.



Its 2 weeks or however long you are there...so someone who goes to visit family


Princess Merida said:


> Unfortunately I suppose so.  I want to be at Crescent Lake for the dining options.  I’m on with member services right now and they haven’t even heard this information yet.  I was considering Polynesian and he just told me that guests cannot walk to the Grand unless they have a reservation there.  I also had modified a reservation and was using less points for this room.  Member services told me the points on my account were grandfathered, but then put them back anyway since they were not being used.  Now I need those to switch to VGF or PVB and may not be able to get them back.  This daily 90 minute member services phone call is extremely FUN!



Since fitness centers are open, I don’t see how they are going to do thst since Poly uses the one at VGF.

Ill be there the 3rd of July...we will see how it goes!


----------



## Eric Smith

McGirth said:


> It's been hard to keep up with what has been posted, rephrased or taken down on WDW site or mentioned here as rumor.  That said, I'm coming from Chicago, and to use all of my allotted DVC points and not be able to go to the parks even one (or more) days of my trip would make me rethink doing the trip at all. If it's a way of fixing the overbooking problem, fine -- they'll be alienating a profitable customer -- I'll rent out my points for a long time. I'm flexible on what parks/what days, I can accept that I won't be able to park hop for the time being, I will take a day at a park we don't even visit on some trips (I won't say which one for fear of angering anyone).....but that I might have a day where all I can do is the pool?  I can stay at a nice hotel in Chicago and swim there. Just my opinion...I think it would be a mistake not to have some prioritization process.  Just because they don't need to limit guest capacity for now and have people willing to stay under these rules doesn't mean they won't be alienating more profitable customers for the long-term at the same time.


Based on what Remy said last night, as long as you have a reservation and valid tickets you’ll be able to get in to a park.  I wouldn’t get to worked up until something is officially announced.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Tjddis said:


> I am also wagering that resort level will play a role in access/priority.  Would I be correct?



Ugh, I hope not.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Tjddis said:


> I am also wagering that resort level will play a role in access/priority.  Would I be correct?



Nope doubt it...and of course it should never.


----------



## Sandisw

Princess Merida said:


> Update:  they were super firm and would not put the 13 points I need back into this use year.  I’ve already purchased 22 OTU points so that won’t work.  A supervisor will call me in a few days.  LOL.  I’ll be 12 days out by then.  I asked about availability disappearing (in the next three days while I wait for my phone call) as they upgrade cash guests.  The answer was the situation is fluid. I hate that word!



Oh, I am so sorry,  Yeah, I had to rearrange and had borrowed points above and got them in new places quick because MS said, once back, they can’t be borrowed again if it puts you over.

Maybe when they call, you will get some pixiedust.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to throw something out there
What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
Just a thought,  I'm bored


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



Oh yes. I think that's a big reason they would keep new system!


----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



Would be smart of them and useful to us, win win


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored


From a guest perspective, of course none of us wants to be packed in like sardines.
From Disney's perspective, the more of us are packed in the more money they make.
I would love to think the reservation system will keep crowds down, but I have a feeling the capacity limits with the reservations are only temporary and the reservation system that evolves after Covid will not so much keep capacity down but just to keep better tallies on who is where and when, etc.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



I mean, I can probably guess what the number 1 complaint will be for the next couple years if lowering capacity to the point that it's frequently met happens lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People were raging when they got locked out of RotR for the day because its daily capacity (and often more) had been met. Imagine that applied to an entire park. Yikes.


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So far, this is only confirmed for the "initial reopening period," which is rumored only through 7/4.  Don't give up yet, if your reservation is after.


Where is the rumor that the “initial reopening period” only goes through 7/4 coming from? I’d think it would be 7/11 at the absolute earliest, but I have a sneaking suspicion that initial period will stretch through the end of July.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> People were raging when they got locked out of RotR for the day because its daily capacity (and often more) had been met. Imagine that applied to an entire park. Yikes.


You are so right

all of the problems they face are really of their own making.   They have expanded on site hotel capacity for years without improving how they manage the parks.


----------



## Sandisw

RWinNOLA said:


> I would think resort Dining reservations will be pretty easy to come by between 6/22 and 7/11. Can’t imagine the DVC resorts will be too crowded and I suspect many folks that are staying at the resorts will venture off to other local attractions (Universal/Sea World) since WDW theme parks are closed.



They have not yet opened it up for resort dining as I tried for my resort during my stay.

It will be interesting when they allow that.


----------



## marx

rteetz said:


> People are likely going to be walking around that area anyways for dining and such. I am expecting Yacht Club to be used by the NBA or MLS.



I hope the Yacht Club is used for MLS - and not Jambo.  While the NBA will finish their season mid October, MLS will continue through year end.  I have Jambo reservations in December and would prefer not being moved (right now only SSR is available for the 2 weeks I’m there).  And since I'm there during the busiest time of the year, I’m a bit concerned about being cancelled outright.


----------



## princesscinderella

I think the resort capacity to theme park ratio has finally been realized by Disney.  It just means they need to build a 5th theme park


----------



## FatBambi

If they kept it once they were back to 100% capacity, I don't think it'll be a scary thing or much of an issue. I was under the impression that they only really hit capacity once or twice a year (Christmas/new years, maybe an opening of an attraction) in which case it wouldn't be a problem if they built in an option to hop to an available park later because they usually aren't high enough to hit the ceiling. At least that's what I thought. Could be wrong.


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



It would be like a real time built in crowd calendar that places like Touring Plans has!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FatBambi said:


> If they kept it once they were back to 100% capacity, I don't think it'll be a scary thing or much of an issue. I was under the impression that they only really hit capacity once or twice a year (Christmas/new years, maybe an opening of an attraction) in which case it wouldn't be a problem if they built in an option to hop to an available park later because they usually aren't high enough to hit the ceiling. At least that's what I thought. Could be wrong.



You're not wrong.

I'm not worrying about this until they give us reason to worry, if they do I should say. For seasoned Disney guests it would be even less planning than FP and ADRs. Park hopping can be tacked on for a charge or only allowed for more expensive tickets like it already is. It shouldn't be hard to get reservations once capacity returns to normal unless Disney chooses to lower what normal capacity is.


----------



## FatBambi

Sandisw said:


> It would be like a real time built in crowd calendar that places like Touring Plans has!


Ooo, now THAT would be useful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



Also would push people to other parks/spread the crowd


----------



## preemiemama

Sandisw said:


> It would be like a real time built in crowd calendar that places like Touring Plans has!


Wasn't that rumored to be part of the new Genie system- a TP-like system?


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> I'm not worrying about this until they give us reason to worry, if they do I should say. For seasoned Disney guests it would be even less planning than FP and ADRs. Park hopping can be tacked on for a charge or only allowed for more expensive tickets like it already is. It shouldn't be hard to get reservations once capacity returns to normal unless Disney chooses to lower what normal capacity is.



It would be pretty easy to have guests scan MBands when they leave the park, which would allow park hopping later in the day too.

This way, once you have scanned out of a park, you would go on and schedule the 2nd park right then...


----------



## gottalovepluto

marx said:


> I hope the Yacht Club is used for MLS - and not Jambo.  While the NBA will finish their season mid October, *MLS will continue through year end*.  I have Jambo reservations in December and would prefer not being moved (right now only SSR is available for the 2 weeks I’m there).  And since I'm there during the busiest time of the year, I’m a bit concerned about being cancelled outright.


That is a no. MLS is looking a couple months at most. (And even at that much the players aren’t happy leaving their families for that long because their agreement is rumored to say no family- probably because they are so many as it is.)


----------



## zumfelde

Eric Smith said:


> Based on what Remy said last night, as long as you have a reservation and valid tickets you’ll be able to get in to a park.  I wouldn’t get to worked up until something is officially announced.


But what if you have a 4 or 5 day trip and you cant be sure of getting to each park at least once.


----------



## giget86

Do we expect the parks to be at full capacity by next year?


----------



## Marthasor

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Will this apply to the NBA players?  It better be equal  for all people staying on property.





cakebaker said:


> Of course not. They are making Disney a fortune. Of course you’ll get the argument that they’re being kept in a bubble with absolutely no way to get out and about. And to that I say, sure they are.



The NBA is arriving on July 7 - it's the date the out-of-state travel quarantine is supposed to end.  If it doesn't, it still gives them plenty of time to quarantine any players that are traveling from those states (which would only include the Brooklyn Nets at this point) as the games don't start until July 31.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Sandisw said:


> It would be pretty easy to have guests scan MBands when they leave the park, which would allow park hopping later in the day too.
> 
> This way, once you have scanned out of a park, you would go on and schedule the 2nd park right then...



I like this idea and it does seem easy enough to manage.


----------



## Eric Smith

marx said:


> I hope the Yacht Club is used for MLS - and not Jambo.  While the NBA will finish their season mid October, MLS will continue through year end.  I have Jambo reservations in December and would prefer not being moved (right now only SSR is available for the 2 weeks I’m there).  And since I'm there during the busiest time of the year, I’m a bit concerned about being cancelled outright.


Put MLS at All Star Sports.  No one cares about major league soccer in this country.


----------



## Marthasor

Sandisw said:


> It would be pretty easy to have guests scan MBands when they leave the park, which would allow park hopping later in the day too.
> 
> This way, once you have scanned out of a park, you would go on and schedule the 2nd park right then...



I wonder if we even need to scan as we exit - aren't they tracking us through our MBs anyway?  They seem to know where we are at all times!  I think they can track us through our MDE phone apps as well?  I don't know - I am not technologically savvy at all!  But I like this idea!


----------



## disneyfan150

gottalovepluto said:


> That is a no. MLS is looking a couple months at most. (And even at that much the players aren’t happy leaving their families for that long because their agreement is rumored to say no family- probably because they are so many as it is.)





marx said:


> I hope the Yacht Club is used for MLS - and not Jambo.  While the NBA will finish their season mid October, MLS will continue through year end.  I have Jambo reservations in December and would prefer not being moved (right now only SSR is available for the 2 weeks I’m there).  And since I'm there during the busiest time of the year, I’m a bit concerned about being cancelled outright.


Since MLS will not be at WDW during your dates, please change your hope to YC being open for me in August.


----------



## mattpeto

giget86 said:


> Do we expect the parks to be at full capacity by next year?



Full capacity like Christmas week?

No, not for a long time.  Disney isn’t going allow that even if the demand is there with their new reservation system.


----------



## woody337

Eric Smith said:


> Based on what Remy said last night, as long as you have a reservation and valid tickets you’ll be able to get in to a park.  I wouldn’t get to worked up until something is officially announced.


Did remy really say that?


----------



## SaintsManiac

giget86 said:


> Do we expect the parks to be at full capacity by next year?



I do, yes.


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored


That and they can charge specific prices for each individual day .. not just a "range" of days.  Just like the resorts, going on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday can now easily be charged more. 

But . I am willing to pay higher prices for smaller crowds .. but I have my doubts they would "limit" crowds if the demand is still there. It may just be a while until the demand is fully back. I know lots of people that are saying they only go every 3 years and were planning to go this fall. With all the restrictions and unknowns a lot of the non-diehard fans are going to delay their trips until more is known or 2021. 

It should give them the best way to predict what crowd levels will be for staffing though. That is a blessing and a curse though.


----------



## Mit88

giget86 said:


> Do we expect the parks to be at full capacity by next year?



I think you’ll see them back up to the typical average attendance by next year. Possibly sooner. I doubt we see that max attendance hit again for a long time. They might need to push the barriers as we get closer to the 50th just because the demand is going to be so high. But that’s still a long ways off. The thing that’s keeping these mandates in place seems to be slowing, and mutating into a weaker strain. So things seem to get better. But its just not at the point where we need to throw all of these precautions out. It still exists, just not _as_ bad


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I think you’ll see them back up to the typical average attendance by next year. Possibly sooner. I doubt we see that max attendance hit again for a long time. They might need to push the barriers as we get closer to the 50th just because the demand is going to be so high. But that’s still a long ways off. The thing that’s keeping these mandates in place seems to be slowing, and mutating into a weaker strain. So things seem to get better. But its just not at the point where we need to throw all of these precautions out. It still exists, just not _as_ bad



I took the question as back to normal attendance, not necessarily Christmas Day crowds. I may have misunderstood, though.


----------



## Bjn10

Trying to mentally prepare for all the new info next week consider that we hit the 30 days until opening Mark


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



But that kind of becomes irrelevant because I think the reason that is a big complaint is because lines are too long. Its impossible to get a good spot for parades/fireworks etc.

The lines aren’t going to be any shorter, technically. If they’re going to go with a virtual queue system for rides, you’re still going to have to wait to get on the ride(s), if you get a spot at all. And because necessary cleaning needs to take place, the time between ride vehicles is going to take longer which impacts how many people that will be able to ride throughout the course of the day.

and parades and fireworks aren’t happening at the start

So when people asked for less crowds, I’m not sure this is what they were asking for lol


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> Did remy really say that?


Here’s what they said on Thursday:




Remy is Up said:


> As long as you have a current reservation and valid admission you should be ok


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I took the question as back to normal attendance, not necessarily Christmas Day crowds. I may have misunderstood, though.



Those types of crowds are so far and in between that I don’t think that’s the type of crowd to base “normalcy” at the parks attendance wise on. I think average attendance, where everything is still shoulder to shoulder even at basically 50% of the rumored max is where I think we’ll get back to.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> But that kind of becomes irrelevant because I think the reason that is a big complaint is because lines are too long. Its impossible to get a good spot for parades/fireworks etc.
> 
> The lines aren’t going to be any shorter, technically. If they’re going to go with a virtual queue system for rides, you’re still going to have to wait to get on the ride(s), if you get a spot at all. And because necessary cleaning needs to take place, the time between ride vehicles is going to take longer which impacts how many people that will be able to ride throughout the course of the day.
> 
> and parades and fireworks aren’t happening at the start
> 
> So when people asked for less crowds, I’m not sure this is what they were asking for lol


I don’t think it’s a foregone conclusion that Disney is going to clean rides between guests.  I think I’ve seen reports that Universal isn’t doing that.  It would be ridiculously difficult to do this on something like a roller coaster.  Guests will likely be spaced out in ride vehicles though which will reduce capacity.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Those types of crowds are so far and in between that I don’t think that’s the type of crowd to base “normalcy” at the parks attendance wise on. I think average attendance, where everything is still shoulder to shoulder even at basically 50% of the rumored max is where I think we’ll get back to.



Yes I think so, too. I am usually there during some holiday or other, so anything lower would be great. Lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

giget86 said:


> Do we expect the parks to be at full capacity by next year?


If COVID is gone: yes
If COVID is not gone: no


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t think it’s a foregone conclusion that Disney is going to clean rides between guests.  I think I’ve seen reports that Universal isn’t doing that.  It would be ridiculously difficult to do this on something like a roller coaster.  Guests will likely be spaced out in ride vehicles though which will reduce capacity.



Craig said on the Universal show that they were cycling vehicles to be cleaned.
But even if they don’t, look at how they’re loading vehicles. I’ve seen rides with 2 or 3 people on the ride. It all evens out. Lower the attendance, but space out the amount of people that can ride still equals a high attendance with full ride vehicle capacity


----------



## Jiminy76

Jroceagles said:


> Soooooo.  We can walk over and use the Boardwalk pool...so why not open SAB and keep the resort in its "bubble"?   What am I missing?


Yeah this kind of contradicts the whole cannot resort hop thing they put in place. At this point the only consistent thing about Disney is the inconsistent communications we keep getting.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I think so, too. I am usually there during some holiday or other, so anything lower would be great. Lol



I haven’t gone around the holidays since 2007. I went to MK on Christmas Day, but I don’t remember how bad it was. I’m a rare person where I don’t loathe the big crowds, unless it’s a party I’m paying extra for basically for a more exclusive experience like the Halloween party. But for the most part, I can fill a day out with enough things I love doing even with the biggest crowds. Its never been too unbearable for me


----------



## Mit88

Jiminy76 said:


> Yeah this kind of contradicts the whole cannot resort hop thing they put in place. At this point the only consistent thing about Disney is the inconsistent communications we keep getting.



I think they said the reason SAB wasn’t going to be open was because salt water wasn’t approved by the CDC, only chlorine


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I haven’t gone around the holidays since 2007. I went to MK on Christmas Day, but I don’t remember how bad it was. I’m a rare person where I don’t loathe the big crowds, unless it’s a party I’m paying extra for basically for a more exclusive experience like the Halloween party. But for the most part, I can fill a day out with enough things I love doing even with the biggest crowds. Its never been too unbearable for me



It’s always doable with a good plan. My issues with crowds are when you have bathroom lines and choked walkways, 25 minute wait for popcorn, no tables at qs, etc.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s always doable with a good plan. My issues with crowds are when you have bathroom lines and choked walkways, 25 minute wait for popcorn, no tables at qs, etc.



Bathroom lines were 100% the worst part of Christmas crowds. That basically needed its own fastpass system.


----------



## bernina

Mit88 said:


> I think they said the reason SAB wasn’t going to be open was because salt water wasn’t approved by the CDC, only chlorine



From a quick read it appears SAB is a traditional chlorine pool (with sand bottom).

I believe the new leisure pool at CCV/BRV is actually salt water based (not true salt water, just uses salt to create free chlorine).These pools kill viruses and other debris the same as a traditional pool that has chlorine directly added.  So I would think they would share the same CDC approval.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> Craig said on the Universal show that they were cycling vehicles to be cleaned.
> But even if they don’t, look at how they’re loading vehicles. I’ve seen rides with 2 or 3 people on the ride. It all evens out. Lower the attendance, but space out the amount of people that can ride still equals a high attendance with full ride vehicle capacity




Let’s be honest though. I watched those videos and saw like 1 person per row on the rides every other row or 2. There is absolutely no way that can be sustained without it taking a long way to even get on the ride. Esp as some people actually start to hit the parks.  

I’m sure they will swipe them but even with wipes it takes like 5 mins of the surface being wet for it to actually kill anything so, your better off with your handy sanitizer


----------



## Jiminy76

Mit88 said:


> I think they said the reason SAB wasn’t going to be open was because salt water wasn’t approved by the CDC, only chlorine


That makes sense about the salt water and it not being approved by the CDC as the reason they cannot open SAB. But will they also make an exception for guests at The Polynesian Villas to go to GFV to use the fitness center as they share this amenity? Just seems like they may end up with some exceptions that will make this restriction inconsistent across all the resorts.


----------



## gatechfan99

Jiminy76 said:


> Yeah this kind of contradicts the whole cannot resort hop thing they put in place. At this point the only consistent thing about Disney is the inconsistent communications we keep getting.


So, as with so many things, we take a simple thing Disney says and try to read in all the details. Here is exactly what they said on the website about what you'll need to visit Disney hotels which is the only place I know of they've officially addressed this so far:


*A confirmed room reservation* for your stay. Be sure to link your reservation to your Disney account to receive important information prior to your arrival—visit My Plans to get started
*A confirmed dining reservation* if you’re a day Guest (not staying overnight)
Now, that could be interpreted as you're not allowed to resort-hop from where you're staying. It could also mean, if you have a confirmed room reservation, you're allowed to visit the Disney hotels since you're staying overnight on property. Clearly the BCV and BWV issue already indicates that may be a possibility plus all the difficulties in enforcing it.

The most sensible way to interpret for me is, they want to keep the facilities with low crowds enough to take care of the resort guests, so they don't want day guests driving up, parking, and hanging out in the stores and QS restaurants. That would make sense and be easy to enforce at the guard shack. Otherwise, there's a lot of problems enforcing as described in multiple posts and I'm not sure that's worth the effort, especially on the monorail stations and Epcot Resort Hotels.

As with everything, just stay tuned, we'll figure out all the answers soon enough.


----------



## Sandisw

gatechfan99 said:


> So, as with so many things, we take a simple thing Disney says and try to read in all the details. Here is exactly what they said on the website about what you'll need to visit Disney hotels which is the only place I know of they've officially addressed this so far:
> 
> 
> *A confirmed room reservation* for your stay. Be sure to link your reservation to your Disney account to receive important information prior to your arrival—visit My Plans to get started
> *A confirmed dining reservation* if you’re a day Guest (not staying overnight)
> Now, that could be interpreted as you're not allowed to resort-hop from where you're staying. It could also mean, if you have a confirmed room reservation, you're allowed to visit the Disney hotels since you're staying overnight on property. Clearly the BCV and BWV issue already indicates that may be a possibility plus all the difficulties in enforcing it.
> 
> The most sensible way to interpret for me is, they want to keep the facilities with low crowds enough to take care of the resort guests, so they don't want day guests driving up, parking, and hanging out in the stores and QS restaurants. That would make sense and be easy to enforce at the guard shack. Otherwise, there's a lot of problems enforcing as described in multiple posts and I'm not sure that's worth the effort, especially on the monorail stations and Epcot Resort Hotels.
> 
> As with everything, just stay tuned, we'll figure out all the answers soon enough.



Your explanation is the best one and what I am going to rely on when I bar hop for 4th of July...LOL


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s always doable with a good plan. My issues with crowds are when you have bathroom lines and choked walkways, 25 minute wait for popcorn, no tables at qs, etc.



That’s true, especially when you’re there for long periods of time. Usually I’m in a park for no longer than 4-5 hours at a time and rarely eat at the parks. So my ability of how I treat busy days at the parks is going to be much different than most. The only time I get annoyed with choked walkways when theres groups of more then 3 adults walking side by side and very leisurely. I’m by no means a power walker, but if I know that I’m blocking someone who has a quicker pace than me, I’m going to let them by.


----------



## McGirth

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



Good thinking.  Helps them with staffing, ordering food, etc. measuring what % of people who reserve but don't check in....lots of data available to help keep costs down.


----------



## Mit88

bernina said:


> From a quick read it appears SAB is a traditional chlorine pool (with sand bottom).
> 
> I believe the new leisure pool at CCV/BRV is actually salt water based (not true salt water, just uses salt to create free chlorine).These pools kill viruses and other debris the same as a traditional pool that has chlorine directly added.  So I would think they would share the same CDC approval.



Thats what I get for listening to a YouTube content creator without looking up the actual facts before making my opinion. I could have sworn it was chlorine, especially when you’re dealing with the slide, but I heard “Because its a saltwater pool with sand bottom” I automatically thought that made sense


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Let’s be honest though. I watched those videos and saw like 1 person per row on the rides every other row or 2. There is absolutely no way that can be sustained without it taking a long way to even get on the ride. Esp as some people actually start to hit the parks.
> 
> I’m sure they will swipe them but even with wipes it takes like 5 mins of the surface being wet for it to actually kill anything so, your better off with your handy sanitizer



I believe if they’re saying they’re cleaning them, while putting it in an agreed upon opening strategy, and they get caught not doing the cleaning that they had mentioned they’d be doing, they could probably get in a lot of trouble. Whether it be legally through the union, or publicly. The media will be waiting on their perches when Disney opens up watching and waiting for the next big clickbait article of the year for Disney. If they catch wind that Disney isnt doing 110% of the cleaning deemed “necessary”, it will be blown well out of proportion. It’ll go from not cleaning the ride vehicles to cast members seen stepping out of their cars without masks on


----------



## polynor

gatechfan99 said:


> The most sensible way to interpret for me is, they want to keep the facilities with low crowds enough to take care of the resort guests, so they don't want day guests driving up, parking, and hanging out in the stores and QS restaurants. That would make sense and be easy to enforce at the guard shack. Otherwise, there's a lot of problems enforcing as described in multiple posts and I'm not sure that's worth the effort, especially on the monorail stations and Epcot Resort Hotels.
> 
> As with everything, just stay tuned, we'll figure out all the answers soon enough.


I agree with your logic.  Here’s what the dining page says,
“Before you dine at Walt Disney World Resort, please be aware that you’ll need:

Planning to dine at a table-service restaurant in a Disney Resort hotel? A confirmed dining reservation is required for day Guests (those not staying overnight) and is highly recommended for Guests staying overnight at a Disney Resort hotel”
“Highly recommended“ and ”overnight at A Disney resort”..  so not required and not specifically at THE resort.  Nuances.  But I’m taking it as, they are not limiting resort visitation amongst onsite resort guests.  IOW, I can still get dole whip when I’m at BLT by going to POLY.


----------



## Bjn10

I’m curious how they prevent resort hoping like are you going to have to scan into the resort or show ID


----------



## Minnie368

As far as the posts that have wondered about this- I REALLY hope the park reservation system isn’t here to stay. I don’t want to have to commit that far in advance which park I’m going to. I know we do to a certain extent through FP and ADR but we can choose to change those and maybe lose a good FP, and not as big of a deal with the ADR because even if my ADR is at MK I can decide to go to AK and hop over for my dinner. There have been many times we’ve changed our planned park for the day the day before or morning of. When my kids were smaller once my daughter wasn’t feeling well the day we had planned to spend our full day at MK so we switched up and made the following day our MK day. With this system we’d have been stuck having our one MK day with a kid not feeling well all day or had to leave early and not get to spend a full day there. As it was, we made that a rest day and went to MK the next. If I see the weather is going to be bad one day, I want to be able to change my plans and not be stuck. I understand the need for the system now, but going forward I hope it doesn’t stick.


----------



## Mm889123

polynor said:


> I agree with your logic.  Here’s what the dining page says,
> “Before you dine at Walt Disney World Resort, please be aware that you’ll need:
> 
> Planning to dine at a table-service restaurant in a Disney Resort hotel? A confirmed dining reservation is required for day Guests (those not staying overnight) and is highly recommended for Guests staying overnight at a Disney Resort hotel”
> “Highly recommended“ and ”overnight at A Disney resort”..  so not required and not specifically at THE resort.  Nuances.  But I’m taking it as, they are not limiting resort visitation amongst onsite resort guests.  IOW, I can still get dole whip when I’m at BLT by going to POLY.



really hoping you’re right- but and someone correct me if I’m wrong, I believe people have called and asked about this and it was confirmed no hotel hoping at all without a reservation. We are also at BLT June 27- and I was hoping for the same. To get a dole whip or grab a drink at a different resort


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I think they said the reason SAB wasn’t going to be open was because salt water wasn’t approved by the CDC, only chlorine


Im pretty sure,  like it was said earlier in the thread,  it's to save money.  SAB needs about 8 lifeguards on duty at all times


----------



## Eric Smith

Mm889123 said:


> really hoping you’re right- but and someone correct me if I’m wrong, I believe people have called and asked about this and it was confirmed no hotel hoping at all without a reservation. We are also at BLT June 27- and I was hoping for the same. To get a dole whip or grab a drink at a different resort


Someone posted the exact opposite on DVC Fan. They said they called member services and the CM told them that DVC resort guests could hop to other open DVC resorts without an ADR.   The CM told them that the restriction applied to off property guests.  Maybe there’s some hope.


----------



## Mm889123

God I hope so ! That’s what I was hoping for - that just like with everything else at this time, maybe some cast members are wrong, and the no on site resort hopping was wrong


----------



## MrsBooch

I took the weekend off from this thread & ive been trying to catch up. 
I have followed the Disney updates and for the most part I think I know what’s happening but I saw Remy post awhile back with regard to getting into the parks - as long as you have a hotel reservation and ticket or AP you will be fine...

what if you just have a hotel reservation?

we have a DVC room only reservation and I was waiting to buy tickets - like I always do - closer to the rez. Then the ticket lockdown happened.
Has there been any speculation re: that situation?


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> I took the weekend off from this thread & ive been trying to catch up.
> I have followed the Disney updates and for the most part I think I know what’s happening but I saw Remy post awhile back with regard to getting into the parks - as long as you have a hotel reservation and ticket or AP you will be fine...
> 
> what if you just have a hotel reservation?
> 
> we have a DVC room only reservation and I was waiting to buy tickets - like I always do - closer to the rez. Then the ticket lockdown happened.
> Has there been any speculation re: that situation?


Disney has stated that just having a hotel reservation will not guarantee you entry into the parks. You need to have tickets linked to your mde
From the way i understand it,  Disney will allow people with tickets to reserve days first,  then they will open ticket sales again If there are spots still available
That's how i read their wording


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Disney has stated that just having a hotel reservation will not guarantee you entry into the parks. You need to have tickets linked to your mde


right I understand that without a ticket I can't get access to the parks - but since we have not been able to purchase tickets- i was wondering if anything was said regarding the group of people who have a reservation without tickets and when tickets would be able to be purchased.


----------



## Iowamomof4

MrsBooch said:


> right I understand that without a ticket I can't get access to the parks - but since we have not been able to purchase tickets- i was wondering if anything was said regarding the group of people who have a reservation without tickets and when tickets would be able to be purchased.



She answered that in the second part of her response.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> right I understand that without a ticket I can't get access to the parks - but since we have not been able to purchase tickets- i was wondering if anything was said regarding the group of people who have a reservation without tickets and when tickets would be able to be purchased.



This is from the HUB


----------



## cakebaker

MrsBooch said:


> right I understand that without a ticket I can't get access to the parks - but since we have not been able to purchase tickets- i was wondering if anything was said regarding the group of people who have a reservation without tickets and when tickets would be able to be purchased.


 They have not said when they will re-open ticket sales.


----------



## wendow

yulilin3 said:


> Im pretty sure,  like it was said earlier in the thread,  it's to save money.  SAB needs about 8 lifeguards on duty at all times


I could be wrong on this but I thought Disney filled many of the life guarding roles with CP’s.  Since the CP’s were all sent home and next group not scheduled to arrive until Aug, I’m guessing Disney may have a shortage in that role.


----------



## Sara W

Guesses on Whispering Canyon turning into a regular restaurant? At first I was thinking this would be a good way for the kids to still get some Disney experience when we go July 7, but thinking more about it- lots of yelling and lot of touching things.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MrsBooch said:


> right I understand that without a ticket I can't get access to the parks - but since we have not been able to purchase tickets- i was wondering if anything was said regarding the group of people who have a reservation without tickets and when tickets would be able to be purchased.


Guests with a resort reservation and a valid park ticket are not guaranteed entrance into a park unless they can also secure a park entry reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wendow said:


> I could be wrong on this but I thought Disney filled many of the life guarding roles with CP’s.  Since the CP’s were all sent home and next group not scheduled to arrive until Aug, I’m guessing Disney may have a shortage in that role.


Unless I’ve missed an update (which could happen) I don’t believe the College Program is being reinstated in August.  My understanding is that it won’t start up again until all Disney CMs have been called back.

please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Sara W said:


> Guesses on Whispering Canyon turning into a regular restaurant? At first I was thinking this would be a good way for the kids to still get some Disney experience when we go July 7, but thinking more about it- lots of yelling and lot of touching things.


I would guess the hijinks will go away for a while.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sara W said:


> Guesses on Whispering Canyon turning into a regular restaurant? At first I was thinking this would be a good way for the kids to still get some Disney experience when we go July 7, but thinking more about it- lots of yelling and lot of touching things.


I vote basically a regular restaurant. Those antics aren’t covid safe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless I’ve missed an update (which could happen) I don’t believe the College Program is being reinstated in August.  My understanding is that it won’t start up again until all Disney CMs have been called back.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.


They have not officially cancelled Aug arrivals. A union rep said full time & part time will be a called back before seasonal and CPs. The union said something beautifully generic like “some time” with regards to the timing and the bloggers picked it up a couple days later “CP program done for 2020” leaving people with the impression it had actually been cancelled.


----------



## Sandiz08

Storm along bay is a much larger pool complex than the rest, it’s probably not just about staff availability. Cleaning and sanitizing everything outside of the pool, all the winding paths and areas and making sure people social distance in every single part of the pool area. The pool is very popular and people pack into that pool like no other. It’s probably also the most expensive pool to run at Disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Im pretty sure,  like it was said earlier in the thread,  it's to save money.  SAB needs about 8 lifeguards on duty at all times


right and I'm pretty sure it's NOT salt water.  They would have had to completely change the pool over at some point as salt water pools weren't really a thing back when they built SAB (and I've been in SAB and it was chlorine)


----------



## yulilin3

wendow said:


> I could be wrong on this but I thought Disney filled many of the life guarding roles with CP’s.  Since the CP’s were all sent home and next group not scheduled to arrive until Aug, I’m guessing Disney may have a shortage in that role.


CP have a role in all lines of WDW operations but they are never the majority of casting in any one of them. There are enough ft and pt CM to fill the positions.
Just because you see someone young working at Disney doesn't mean they are in the college program. Lots of people think that


----------



## yulilin3

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless I’ve missed an update (which could happen) I don’t believe the College Program is being reinstated in August.  My understanding is that it won’t start up again until all Disney CMs have been called back.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.


correct


----------



## woody337

scrappinginontario said:


> Guests with a resort reservation and a valid park ticket are not guaranteed entrance into a park unless they can also secure a park entry reservation.


Which is really bad business considering how Universal is handling this. Also, does Disney want to refund that money back to people currently? I doubt that.


----------



## wendow

scrappinginontario said:


> Unless I’ve missed an update (which could happen) I don’t believe the College Program is being reinstated in August.  My understanding is that it won’t start up again until all Disney CMs have been called back.
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.


Fall kids aren’t cancelled - yet - and I hope Disney can find a way to bring them on. My dd20 was on her CP back in the spring and sent home. It was devastating for her and all the kids. I hate to think of another group not getting to go


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> right and I'm pretty sure it's NOT salt water.  They would have had to completely change the pool over at some point as salt water pools weren't really a thing back when they built SAB (and I've been in SAB and it was chlorine)


Correct. Not salt water. https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mming-pools-salt-water-swimming-pools-366179/


----------



## yulilin3

wendow said:


> Fall kids aren’t cancelled - yet - and I hope Disney can find a way to bring them on. My dd20 was on her CP back in the spring and sent home. It was devastating for her and all the kids. I hate to think of another group not getting to go


they won't bring any CP back until all FT and PT are back at work in their regular positions, that won't happen any time soon, the Unions are making sure that doesn't happen


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> CP have a role in all lines of WDW operations but they are never the majority of casting in any one of them. There are enough ft and pt CM to fill the positions.
> Just because you see someone young working at Disney doesn't mean they are in the college program. Lots of people think that



But are they able to fill all the lifeguard positions on property at full speed without CPs or just limited offerings like they are starting? Can they really staff all feature pools plus both water parks without CPs? They wouldn’t have to do a major hire for the lifeguarding roles without CPs?

There was a huge group of life guarding CPs when I did my CP, but that was a long time ago. Maybe things have changed.


----------



## BrianR

woody337 said:


> Which is really bad business considering how Universal is handling this. Also, does Disney want to refund that money back to people currently? I doubt that.



Yeah I think that's the interesting piece of the puzzle.  If you're going for x and can only secure y and it's not worth it for you to go, what cancellation would look like if at all possible in the parks are kinda sorta open phase.  The cancellation policies are all based on the old system and pre-COVID.  Like the 30 days cancellation for DVC that starts your points going into holding, or your multi day ticket that you can only go 2 days instead of 5.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

MickeyWaffles said:


> But are they able to fill all the lifeguard positions on property at full speed without CPs or just limited offerings like they are starting? Can they really staff all feature pools plus both water parks without CPs? They wouldn’t have to do a major hire for the lifeguarding roles without CPs?
> 
> There was a huge group of life guarding CPs when I did my CP, but that was a long time ago. Maybe things have changed.


I know an issue we are having here in Indianapolis is that the Red Cross wasn't/isn't doing any lifeguard certifications for a while, which has created a shortage of lifeguards for neighborhood pool services.

I would think/hope that large corporations like Disney pay for their own certifications but I have no idea how that works.


----------



## pixieprincess925

wendow said:


> I could be wrong on this but I thought Disney filled many of the life guarding roles with CP’s



Pretty sure lifeguards are the only job on WDW where you don't have to be 18+. Many of those lifeguards are in high school - just like at many neighborhood pools around the country.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyWaffles said:


> But are they able to fill all the lifeguard positions on property at full speed without CPs or just limited offerings like they are starting? Can they really staff all feature pools plus both water parks without CPs? They wouldn’t have to do a major hire for the lifeguarding roles without CPs?
> 
> There was a huge group of life guarding CPs when I did my CP, but that was a long time ago. Maybe things have changed.


I don't know for sure but they should surely be able to fill all lifeguard rolls at the hotel pools as long as the water parks are closed!


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> But are they able to fill all the lifeguard positions on property at full speed without CPs or just limited offerings like they are starting? Can they really staff all feature pools plus both water parks without CPs? They wouldn’t have to do a major hire for the lifeguarding roles without CPs?
> 
> There was a huge group of life guarding CPs when I did my CP, but that was a long time ago. Maybe things have changed.


water parks are not reopening with the parks
Also all the union agreed that if any particular ft or pt CM cannot go back to their original position they will be offered somewhere else where they can retrain and work while their position becomes available
Again, no CP will come back until every ft and pt CM are working


----------



## yulilin3

pixieprincess925 said:


> Pretty sure lifeguards are the only job on WDW where you don't have to be 18+. Many of those lifeguards are in high school - just like at many neighborhood pools around the country.


Disney has not hired under 18 year olds for a long time


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> water parks are not reopening with the parks
> Also all the union agreed that if any particular ft or pt CM cannot go back to their original position they will be offered somewhere else where they can retrain and work while their position becomes available
> Again, no CP will come back until every ft and pt CM are working



I know they aren’t opening - that is my point. Because of the number of CP lifeguards, I don’t know that they would be able to operate all lifeguarded areas like the water parks plus all feature pools without CPs or a major lifeguarding hire. 

They surely can fill the positions for what will be open in the early phases with FT/PT. But I think full speed with water parks would require a major hire.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> I know they aren’t opening - that is my point. Because of the number of CP lifeguards, I don’t know that they would be able to operate all lifeguarded areas like the water parks plus all feature pools without CPs or a major lifeguarding hire.
> 
> They surely can fill the positions for what will be open in the early phases with FT/PT. But I think full speed would require a major hire.


once everything reopens I'm sure they will call CPs back, they are cheap labor for Disney (the reason they have them and have not hired a lot locally) plus they just finished Flamingo Crossing, so CP will come back but not until everything is full steam again


----------



## pixieprincess925

yulilin3 said:


> Disney has not hired under 18 year olds for a long time


I guess getting lifeguards back quickly will take a while longer then... 

Not sure how they hope to open the water parks before CP gets back in that case.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.

I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.

Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.

What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.

What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.

The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 6/11 for a response.  DONE.

So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.

Edited to change date for the reservation response to 6/11, rather than 7/11.  I’ve forgotten what month I am in!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Someone posted the exact opposite on DVC Fan. They said they called member services and the CM told them that DVC resort guests could hop to other open DVC resorts without an ADR.   The CM told them that the restriction applied to off property guests.  Maybe there’s some hope.


Isn't pool hopping one of the guaranteed rights of both blue and white card DVC members? You can't hop to SAB, but everyone can hop to Luna Park. This gives a little hope, too.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> They have not officially cancelled Aug arrivals. A union rep said full time & part time will be a called back before seasonal and CPs. The union said something beautifully generic like “some time” with regards to the timing and the bloggers picked it up a couple days later “CP program done for 2020” leaving people with the impression it had actually been cancelled.


Yeah, the union person said that there won't be CP for a "while", which is an utterly subjective term.  The union also has an interest for keeping the College Program away for as long as possible.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

It’s so weird to not be making fastpasses or even a rough plan of what we’ll do each day. Also I don’t know what I’ll do if I have to spend an entire day in DHS. Baseline Tap House, here I come, I guess.


----------



## Jiminy76

gatechfan99 said:


> So, as with so many things, we take a simple thing Disney says and try to read in all the details. Here is exactly what they said on the website about what you'll need to visit Disney hotels which is the only place I know of they've officially addressed this so far:
> 
> 
> *A confirmed room reservation* for your stay. Be sure to link your reservation to your Disney account to receive important information prior to your arrival—visit My Plans to get started
> *A confirmed dining reservation* if you’re a day Guest (not staying overnight)
> Now, that could be interpreted as you're not allowed to resort-hop from where you're staying. It could also mean, if you have a confirmed room reservation, you're allowed to visit the Disney hotels since you're staying overnight on property. Clearly the BCV and BWV issue already indicates that may be a possibility plus all the difficulties in enforcing it.
> 
> The most sensible way to interpret for me is, they want to keep the facilities with low crowds enough to take care of the resort guests, so they don't want day guests driving up, parking, and hanging out in the stores and QS restaurants. That would make sense and be easy to enforce at the guard shack. Otherwise, there's a lot of problems enforcing as described in multiple posts and I'm not sure that's worth the effort, especially on the monorail stations and Epcot Resort Hotels.
> 
> As with everything, just stay tuned, we'll figure out all the answers soon enough.


Yes hopefully they mean a room reservation at any onsite resort rather than at that specific resort will allow you into the other resorts. We will have to wait and see if they provide any further clarification on this in the coming week(s).

I would love to go see RIV, as we bought there last July and our May trip there was obviously cancelled and we were unable to get a reservation there for our July trip. Would love to actually be able to go over and tour the resort now that is complete. I know I could get a reservation for Toplolino's, but I am not sure how we would be able to get there without getting an Uber (would rather avoid at this moment) as we use Disney transportation when on site. Minnie van's will not be operating when they open and the Skyliner's usually do not start running until an hour before park opening and with the parks opening later they may not be an option to get to RIV for a early breakfast reservation.


----------



## Kmedders

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 7/11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.


So interesting that you gave 7/11 as the date. My travel agent said they are being told 7/11 by their Disney rep.


----------



## DavidHobart

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?



Something else that's distinct for FW is that like in the one bedroom and larger DVC spaces, the Cabins have their own kitchens, and RV campers do as well. This limits demands on TS and QS dining...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> Which is really bad business considering how Universal is handling this. Also, does Disney want to refund that money back to people currently? I doubt that.




I think it is better to know ahead of time vs only finding out when you get to a park that it is at capacity and you can't get in

I think we will have to see how it plays out but I do think if you have access to that initial period to the new system you will likely get a reservation - it is the people that don't do anything until last minute that might have some challenges.

Probably goes back to the "planner" vs the "go with the flow" vacationers.  The planners should be fine but the later group might be more challenged .... but we shall see what the demand is


----------



## runjulesrun

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 7/11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.


I feel as if this is what Remy has been alluding to now for a while.


----------



## RangerPooh

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.



How about the fact that 1-3 bedroom DVC units and Ft. Wilderness cabins have full kitchens. This means less demand on dining facilities. Ft Wilderness campers may have their own cooking devices and were not planning to eat all meals out, but prepare their own at their site.

DVC units already receive minimal housekeeping so that’s not a strain on the system. Regular hotel rooms have it daily, and for the time being will be reduced. DVC already had the accomplished. Ft Wilderness campers are bringing their own trailers, RVs, or tents. No housekeeping needed to clean inside, just a light sweep/wash of the ground.


----------



## Jroceagles

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 7/11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.


I missed the email part...did everyone get an email asking what their intentions are?  Or just up to a certain date?  I am sure it was discussed but I missed it


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 7/11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.


 I think you have nailed it!!


----------



## meekey7197

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I know an issue we are having here in Indianapolis is that the Red Cross wasn't/isn't doing any lifeguard certifications for a while, which has created a shortage of lifeguards for neighborhood pool services.
> 
> I would think/hope that large corporations like Disney pay for their own certifications but I have no idea how that works.



Disney lifeguards are Ellis Trained and they do have their own internal training staff  Ellis pushed out their recertification dates so that no one that was currently certified in March would lose that until July 1. As long as they get them going again by then, no one will lapse. Renewal training is much less complex than doing an entire recertification.


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> I missed the email part...did everyone get an email asking what their intentions are?  Or just up to a certain date?  I am sure it was discussed but I missed it


I believe the majority of people  with an arrival prior to July 4th got emails


----------



## Krandor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269988127222964225


----------



## Luvears

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the majority of people  with an arrival prior to July 4th got emails


I did get this message as a DVC guest as did my clients that booked.  I had a client w. Jambo house reservation move to a placeholder at Kidani- as well as a BC standard room move to a 1 BR DVC villa.  Disney has so many placeholders to move ppl in their inventory so they likely need to know of people's intentions asap (by 6/12) so they can get a better picture on inventory despite it being loosely suggested that folks w. packages have until 1 week before.


----------



## VeronicaZS

The Disney+ documentary, "Behind the Magic - COVID Edition" is going to be fascinating....


----------



## Flamingeaux

yulilin3 said:


> Just to throw something out there
> What has been the number 1 complain about the parks for the last couple of years? High crowds
> What if they keep the reservation system to control crowds at each park? This way people will know ahead of time what park it's already closed for capacity
> Just a thought,  I'm bored



Lower crowds means higher prices.  New #1 complaint - Why are they charging higher prices??


----------



## Jroceagles

Luvears said:


> I did get this message as a DVC guest as did my clients that booked.  I had a client w. Jambo house reservation move to a placeholder at Kidani- as well as a BC standard room move to a 1 BR DVC villa.  Disney has so many placeholders to move ppl in their inventory so they likely need to know of people's intentions asap (by 6/12) so they can get a better picture on inventory despite it being loosely suggested that folks w. packages have until 1 week before.


I am DVC but 8/31 arrival...I guess that was not included in the emails?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

VeronicaZS said:


> The Disney+ documentary, "Behind the Magic - COVID Edition" is going to be fascinating....



I think a documentary or book covering all the behind the scenes discussions and decisions would be facinating


----------



## Marthasor

Jroceagles said:


> I missed the email part...did everyone get an email asking what their intentions are?  Or just up to a certain date?  I am sure it was discussed but I missed it



Guests with check-ins from June 22 - July 4 got the e-mail to cancel, modify or allow WDW to move them to an open resort during their current dates.  Guests booked June 5 - June 21 also got an e-mail, but only to notify them they can modify dates to July 11 - December 31.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a documentary or book covering all the behind the scenes discussions and decisions would be facinating




Agree. As someone without a trip affected I am still enthralled by all of this or I wouldn't be on this thread every day!


----------



## zumfelde

Minnie368 said:


> As far as the posts that have wondered about this- I REALLY hope the park reservation system isn’t here to stay. I don’t want to have to commit that far in advance which park I’m going to. I know we do to a certain extent through FP and ADR but we can choose to change those and maybe lose a good FP, and not as big of a deal with the ADR because even if my ADR is at MK I can decide to go to AK and hop over for my dinner. There have been many times we’ve changed our planned park for the day the day before or morning of. When my kids were smaller once my daughter wasn’t feeling well the day we had planned to spend our full day at MK so we switched up and made the following day our MK day. With this system we’d have been stuck having our one MK day with a kid not feeling well all day or had to leave early and not get to spend a full day there. As it was, we made that a rest day and went to MK the next. If I see the weather is going to be bad one day, I want to be able to change my plans and not be stuck. I understand the need for the system now, but going forward I hope it doesn’t stick.


The annual pass blackout calendar through June 2021 says reservation required on the available dates


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I vote basically a regular restaurant. Those antics aren’t covid safe.


When we were there in December the antics were almost nonexistent anyway. Bringing ketchup to other tables will be a big no no.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> they won't bring any CP back until all FT and PT are back at work in their regular positions, that won't happen any time soon, the Unions are making sure that doesn't happen


I think going forward we are going to be looking at a smaller CP and international worker program.  I don't think the pandemic is the only reason for this.


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> I think going forward we are going to be looking at a smaller CP and international worker program.  I don't think the pandemic is the only reason for this.


I don’t think there will ever be a smaller CP program. They get to have a ton of staff for basically free with that program. That’s a major reason we’re seeing such drastic cuts to things resort wide because they don’t have that large, basically pay free, workforce to staff everything.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

DavidHobart said:


> Something else that's distinct for FW is that like in the one bedroom and larger DVC spaces, the Cabins have their own kitchens, and RV campers do as well. This limits demands on TS and QS dining...


But, the family suites at AOA also offer this (at least as well as a DVC studio), but haven’t been utilized.  I do agree rooms with some in-room meal prep options would be smart to open while dining options are limited!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

A2DisneyMom said:


> But, the family suites at AOA also offer this (at least as well as a DVC studio), but haven’t been utilized.  I do agree rooms with some in-room meal prep options would be smart to open while dining options are limited!



This. Plus this is the resort we booked at and want to stay. I wouldn’t turn down anything offered but the kids chose AOA specifically.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> I think going forward we are going to be looking at a smaller CP and international worker program.  I don't think the pandemic is the only reason for this.


I sure hope so. Disney was a major local employer and that has gone down with the CP. I´m not sure on the details on Flamingo Crossing )how many people it houses= but having Disney build that brand new, I´m not sure if it will hold the same amount as the other 3 building did


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think there will ever be a smaller CP program. They get to have a ton of staff for basically free with that program. That’s a major reason we’re seeing such drastic cuts to things resort wide because they don’t have that large, basically pay free, workforce to staff everything.


First off it isn't free.  The housing cost money and that cost is going to only accelerate going forward with changes brought on from COVID.  

Second, the feeling out there that Disney is getting this work for basically free is creating a bad PR situation for Disney down the road.  It is only a matter of time before activist groups and groups of CPs start demanding $15 an hour.  That is a rate that would make the college program participants far more expensive than unionized cast members.

Third, Disney learned an important lesson right before the shutdown of WDW.  They can't count on the CP workers to be there to staff the parks.  The reason why Disney shutdown the program before the parks closed is because multiple schools recalled their participants.  That had to make Disney realize they can't have such a large part of their workforce reliant on the whims of our colleges and universities.  All it would take cripple Disney's operations at WDW going forward is activist groups successfully pressuring schools across the country to recall their participants because of what they determine to be unfair pay or working conditions.


----------



## Lewisc

Did anyone really think Disney was going to open SAB when only BWV are open to guests?  I'm not even sure Disney will open it if BC is open to guests but YC is closed to the public.
I have no doubt Disney could get lifeguards.  Water parks are closed until further notice.  That alone would provide more then enough lifeguards to account for whatever lifeguards aren't available.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think there will ever be a smaller CP program. They get to have a ton of staff for basically free with that program. That’s a major reason we’re seeing such drastic cuts to things resort wide because they don’t have that large, basically pay free, workforce to staff everything.


Right .. I am sure a lot of the cuts are budgetary and not "for safety" .. but can be done with the "for safety" PR spin.   And not saying this is nefarious, just that Disney is going to have to spend some time getting back up to speed castmember wise before things get "to normal" .. even if they weren't doing a lot of these safety measure restrictions.


----------



## Princess Merida

I am just surprised that they are saying SAB is closed go to Luna Park, but taking the stance that we aren't allowed to resort hop for anything but a dining reservation in order to keep as much social distancing as possible.  It's a contradiction.  I just spoke with another supervisor that confirmed.  I'm trying to be as understanding as possible, but come on Disney.


----------



## Eric Smith

zumfelde said:


> The annual pass blackout calendar through June 2021 says reservation required on the available dates


This matches what Remy is saying about the reservation system being a permanent change.


----------



## mattpeto

Princess Merida said:


> I am just surprised that they are saying SAB is closed go to Luna Park, but taking the stance that we aren't allowed to resort hop for anything but a dining reservation in order to keep as much social distancing as possible.  It's a contradiction.  I just spoke with another supervisor that confirmed.  I'm trying to be as understanding as possible, but come on Disney.



I could see the monorail loop and the Epcot resorts having some exceptions, especially with losing Park Hopper.


----------



## Eric Smith

Princess Merida said:


> I am just surprised that they are saying SAB is closed go to Luna Park, but taking the stance that we aren't allowed to resort hop for anything but a dining reservation in order to keep as much social distancing as possible.  It's a contradiction.  I just spoke with another supervisor that confirmed.  I'm trying to be as understanding as possible, but come on Disney.


I think the park hopping restriction is only for people who are coming from off property.  There's no feasible way to restrict people from park hopping once they're on property.  They're not going to be scanning magicbands before people get in to buses or when they get to the front door of the resort.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Jroceagles said:


> I missed the email part...did everyone get an email asking what their intentions are?  Or just up to a certain date?  I am sure it was discussed but I missed it


Hi.  It was reported by several posters with reservations in July up until the 4th that they have until June 11th to communicate to Disney their intentions for keeping, cancelling or modifying their reservations.
Just realized I should double check and edit my post as I think I may have said “July” when I meant “June”. It’s by June for July reservations.  This is getting confusing!


----------



## AmberMV

A2DisneyMom said:


> Hi.  It was reported by several posters with reservations in July up until the 4th that they have until June 11th to communicate to Disney their intentions for keeping, cancelling or modifying their reservations.
> Just realized I should double check and edit my post as I think I may have said “July” when I meant “June”. It’s by June for July reservations.  This is getting confusing!


We have until June 12th to communicate our intentions on our bookings


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> This matches what Remy is saying about the reservation system being a permanent change.


I think they just set a date far into the future to get the system up and running. It doesn't mean they can't change that any time they want. They also don't show any resorts available other than DVC and FW up to Dec 31 and I don't think that's going to be the case either.

A reservation system with no park hopping sounds perfectly awful, but getting the possible permanent changes in bits and pieces means you don't see the whole picture. Once we get a real picture of what they're doing, it may be something I absolutely love....or hate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> I think going forward we are going to be looking at a smaller CP and international worker program.  I don't think the pandemic is the only reason for this.


Once the pandemic clears I would expect Disney to fire back up the cheap labor machine. No reason to pay more for labor when they don't have to.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I think they just set a date far into the future to get the system up and running. It doesn't mean they can't change that any time they want. They also don't show any resorts available other than DVC and FW up to Dec 31 and I don't think that's going to be the case either.



Yup, many of these things they could change on the fly once they get up and running. If they see that making reservations to go into the parks 30 days out isn’t something absolutely necessary in a few months, and capacity is at the point where its also not necessary they can change it. I dont think anyone with a reservation on October 15th of MK will be upset on October 3rd if they get an email saying “Your reservation for October 15th at Magic Kingdom is no longer necessary, you are free to use your ticket at any park”. Well, it is Disney, so there would probably still somehow be upset about that


----------



## Dulcee

A2DisneyMom said:


> Hi.  It was reported by several posters with reservations in July up until the 4th that they have until June 11th to communicate to Disney their intentions for keeping, cancelling or modifying their reservations.
> Just realized I should double check and edit my post as I think I may have said “July” when I meant “June”. It’s by June for July reservations.  This is getting confusing!



June 11 makes a lot more sense. I was pretty confused by the July 11th date...


----------



## Jroceagles

Lewisc said:


> Did anyone really think Disney was going to open SAB when only BWV are open to guests?  I'm not even sure Disney will open it if BC is open to guests but YC is closed to the public.
> I have no doubt Disney could get lifeguards.  Water parks are closed until further notice.  That alone would provide more then enough lifeguards to account for whatever lifeguards aren't available.


BCV is open so I think.. yes some were hoping it would open... especially since our BCV dues go to SAB as well.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I think going forward we are going to be looking at a smaller CP and international worker program.  I don't think the pandemic is the only reason for this.


I don’t know, they are still building the massive new housing complex for CP.


----------



## rteetz

Virgin Atlantic resumes flights to Orlando July 20th 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...to-resume-flights-to-orlando-from-july-20.htm


----------



## hereforthechurros

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of 7/11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.


Great breakdown!

When it became clear in April that they would not be reopening any time soon, I wonder why they didn't start this process and in fact offered a highly coveted recovery offer. They announced reopening and started blocking new data on the same day. Why wait until late May to stop taking reservations especially knowing this new reservation system was a possibility and something Disney has been toying with for some time (or so I've gleaned)? Would have made things a heck of a lot easier to be doing this the past two months. It's hard to believe that was the plan as it's not a very good one.

Remy has stated differently but this whole thing feels unorganized and now, very rushed. I'm sure it will be fine at the end of the day, but they sat closed for months and it looks like they halted ALL movement instead of gearing up for an eventual reopening, until they were forced to.


----------



## BadPinkTink

rteetz said:


> Virgin Atlantic resumes flights to Orlando July 20th
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...to-resume-flights-to-orlando-from-july-20.htm



Just because the flights are resuming, don't expect the usual  huge numbers of UK and Irish just yet. Both the UK and Irish Governments have implemented a 14 day quarantine in the last week. The airlines and the Governments are battling over this, as the airlines want it removed in order to save the summer tourist season. 

Many UK and Irish have cancelled or rescheduled their Florida holidays due to the uncertainty.


----------



## AmberMV

New speculation topic:  Will resort room discounts be a thing of the past or will they return with the reopening of the reservation system?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> New speculation topic:  Will resort room discounts be a thing of the past or will they return with the reopening of the reservation system?


They will return when Disney wants to fill up some rooms. When idk. If they need to drive demand before all hotels are open it's possible we see them as soon as a bit after the new reservation system launches.

I assume at some point in the next 12-18 months WDW will go back to operating all their hotels, they will never fill all that space at their rack-rates and we'll see discounts back to coming out on a semi-normal basis.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> New speculation topic:  Will resort room discounts be a thing of the past or will they return with the reopening of the reservation system?



I don't think it would be feasible to completely remove them long term. When there is a need to increase capacity or incentive stays at certain resorts at a particular time, they will return.


----------



## Sandisw

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Isn't pool hopping one of the guaranteed rights of both blue and white card DVC members? You can't hop to SAB, but everyone can hop to Luna Park. This gives a little hope, too.



No perk is guaranteed.  They can remove those at any time,  Right now, the ability to go to Luna Park is for all guests, DVC or not


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> They will return when Disney wants to fill up some rooms. When idk. If they need to drive demand before all hotels are open it's possible we see them as soon as a bit after the new reservation system launches.
> 
> I assume at some point in the next 12-18 months WDW will go back to operating all their hotels, they will never fill all that space at their rack-rates and we'll see discounts back to coming out on a semi-normal basis.





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don't think it would be feasible to completely remove them long term. When there is a need to increase capacity or incentive stays at certain resorts at a particular time, they will return.


So normally in June they release the next batch of room discounts, so do we think that the room discount release normally done in June won't happen for a while? i.e. to cover the rest of 2020?


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> So normally in June they release the next batch of room discounts, so do we think that the room discount release normally done in June won't happen for a while? i.e. to cover the rest of 2020?


I don’t see it happening soon. I would think they’d want to get opening dates for some of their other resorts, open rack rate reservations, see how it goes, and then fill in any extra space via discount.


----------



## mdjen28

Trying to decide if we should pull the plug on a Labor Day weekend trip. Planned to do mostly out of Park stuff like resort hop visiting some of our favorites. We have rented DVC points (with insurance) so I have to pull the plug by 7/20 if we don't go. Since WDW won't have been open long by then to be able to gauge if our trip is worth it do you think we will even be allowed to resort hop? Currently looks like you can't get into a resort unless you have a dining or room reservation. Understand transportation will be severely limited so that may be a deal breaker too. Sorry if this is a repeat I couldn't find a similar question elsewhere.


----------



## bernina

DavidHobart said:


> Something else that's distinct for FW is that like in the one bedroom and larger DVC spaces, the Cabins have their own kitchens, and RV campers do as well. This limits demands on TS and QS dining...



This also provides more options if folks are forced to quarantine due to illness, not passing temperature checks, etc.  If you come down with Covid like symptoms on your trip, not only can you not go to parks, DS, etc. You also won't be able to fly either. Once they open more hotels I bet they will hold some kitchen rooms in inventory in case they need to move a guest from a standard hotel room due to quarantine.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Six Flags Over Georgia opens on June 15th


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> So normally in June they release the next batch of room discounts, so do we think that the room discount release normally done in June won't happen for a while? i.e. to cover the rest of 2020?



I would expect a delay from the normal timeline. Too much is still up in the air right now.

I wouldn't be surprised to see increased discount availability once normal capacity resumes considering the economic impacts of the virus and how many people are still concerned about travel. The travel industry is going to take a hit from this, which generally results in discounts to drive demand. However, I wouldn't expect to see those until it is safe to operate at a normal or near-normal capacity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> They will return when Disney wants to fill up some rooms. When idk. If they need to drive demand before all hotels are open it's possible we see them as soon as a bit after the new reservation system launches.
> 
> I assume at some point in the next 12-18 months WDW will go back to operating all their hotels, they will never fill all that space at their rack-rates and we'll see discounts back to coming out on a semi-normal basis.


A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> New speculation topic:  Will resort room discounts be a thing of the past or will they return with the reopening of the reservation system?


I was hoping to get one for November (I lost a PIN code for May reservation), but honestly, I don't expect to see one (still hoping though!) if the capacity is still pretty restricted, thus not a lot of excess inventory. 
Eventually, I think they'll come back once capacity is back to normal, they'll want to fill those rooms.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.



Room blocks are a whole different beast. I'm talking direct from Disney bookable discounts.


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Room blocks are a whole different beast. I'm talking direct from Disney bookable discounts.


I'm aware, but I was still surprised to learn there were any discounts to be had regardless. And I checked for over Christmas. No one knows when regularly scheduled public discounts will come back.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.


Those are under a contract they’ve taken out with Disney, probably inked before pandemic went down. Alas they are completely unrelated to normal discounts.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> I'm aware, but I was still surprised to learn there were any discounts to be had regardless. And I checked for over Christmas. No one knows when regularly scheduled public discounts will come back.



It's just that the process for getting a block discount does not necessarily reflect the same demand patterns Disney would be looking at to determine if it wanted to offer a similar discount in the same timeframe. A block like that in itself creates an artificial demand spike for a time period by booking out x rooms, which are then later filled. 

Basically, it's usually an awesome discount (which I've totally used) but not a good proxy for what Disney might do regarding discount timing in this situation.


----------



## SarahC97

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking about this whole thing more this morning (especially my “why Ft. Wildnerness cabins?” question), and I think the answer to all of this has been right in front of our faces the whole time.
> 
> I think this entire thing is related to transition to the new booking system that will replace the MDE app.  I think all this chaos is the result of data migration into that system that is not going well.  The migration plan was almost certainly designed to go week-to-week, as no way you can move all Disney data at once.
> 
> Think about it, what’s the first thing you do when you need to migrate data over and you have concerns about integrity, what is the first thing you do?  Stop new data from coming into the system.  Result: all new room, dining and ticket purchases suspended indefinitely.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the second thing you do?  Reduce the amount of data you need to migrate.  Result: FP and ADR completely wiped out.  DONE.
> 
> What’s the third thing you do in this situation?  Move as much data as possible into systems that won’t be impacted by the migration.  What’s special about both DVC and Ft. Wilderness?  Separate booking systems from MDE.  Ft. Wilderness campgrounds is also one non-DVC WDW property you can use points for.  Result: move all reservations to DVC resorts or Ft. Wilderness.  DONE.
> 
> The last thing?  Manually backup all data and set a date for migration.  Result: send out emails asking guests if they plan to keep their reservations and warn them that lack of response risks cancellation.  Hard deadline of /11 for a response.  DONE.
> 
> So my best guess is they are planning on turning on this new reservation/booking system on the 11th.  Fingers crossed it works well because time is running out.
> 
> Edited to change date for the reservation response to 6/11, rather than 7/11.  I’ve forgotten what month I am in!


So are you thinking once they turn on this new system, other resorts can come online too?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> I sure hope so. Disney was a major local employer and that has gone down with the CP. I´m not sure on the details on Flamingo Crossing )how many people it houses= but having Disney build that brand new, I´m not sure if it will hold the same amount as the other 3 building did


Flamingo Crossing has 10,000 New Dorms being built and its not finished yet they are being built for Free thru a partnership with ACC and Disney will manage and Staff


----------



## tlmadden73

gottalovepluto said:


> They will return when Disney wants to fill up some rooms. When idk. If they need to drive demand before all hotels are open it's possible we see them as soon as a bit after the new reservation system launches.
> 
> I assume at some point in the next 12-18 months WDW will go back to operating all their hotels, they will never fill all that space at their rack-rates and we'll see discounts back to coming out on a semi-normal basis.


Fun to speculate (what else do we have to do? ) 

In my opinion, demand may perk up sooner than later .. the sheer amount of people going to local tourist destinations (beaches) and the massive amount of people protesting (in close quarters) shows that MOST people are not afraid of the virus anymore.  

Just after the "normalcy" of the last few weeks (here locally), my family feels like we could safely head down to Orlando like we originally intended in mid-June, except find a different hotel and go to LegoLand, SeaWorld and Universal instead of Disney .. since those are open .. and probably going to be not very crowded for the next month or so.   But I don't think we will yet. Too many restrictions (for the same price) at this point. The restrictions (not the virus) are going to keep me away this summer.

But .. if Disney (and the other parks) decides to keep the masks and social distancing restrictions in place into the Fall? Then I think Disney could see low demand from people just deferring their vacations until things are "normal" (i've heard from several families that plan a "once every few years" trip that they are just going to hold off for now. .. but I still doubt Disney would offer discounts since they wouldn't want to hit those max capacity limits. 

Only time will tell unfortunately.


----------



## yulilin3

Chris Ehlers said:


> Flamingo Crossing has 10,000 New Dorms being built and its not finished yet they are being built for Free thru a partnership with ACC and Disney will manage and Staff


and do you know how many dorms do Vista Way and the others have?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

yulilin3 said:


> and do you know how many dorms do Vista Way and the others have?


currently they have 1580 units on the four complexes.   Flamingo Crossing will have a total of 2600 units and 4 CP per unit


----------



## gottalovepluto

tlmadden73 said:


> Fun to speculate (what else do we have to do? )
> 
> In my opinion, demand may perk up sooner than later .. the sheer amount of people going to local tourist destinations (beaches) and the massive amount of people protesting (in close quarters) shows that MOST people are not afraid of the virus anymore.
> 
> Just after the "normalcy" of the last few weeks (here locally), my family feels like we could safely head down to Orlando like we originally intended in mid-June, except find a different hotel and go to LegoLand, SeaWorld and Universal instead of Disney .. since those are open .. and probably going to be not very crowded for the next month or so.   But I don't think we will yet. Too many restrictions (for the same price) at this point. The restrictions (not the virus) are going to keep me away this summer.
> 
> But .. if Disney (and the other parks) decides to keep the masks and social distancing restrictions in place into the Fall? Then I think Disney could see low demand from people just deferring their vacations until things are "normal" (i've heard from several families that plan a "once every few years" trip that they are just going to hold off for now. .. but I still doubt Disney would offer discounts since they wouldn't want to hit those max capacity limits.
> 
> Only time will tell unfortunately.


I had come around to the idea demand might pick up sooner rather than later as well assuming restrictions loosened a bit but then I saw a post this post on the Resorts Board which has me thinking maybe those initial thoughts that Full-Price-Half-The-Experience Disney is indeed going to be a hard sell to the general public. (Poster's wife is in a couple Disney Facebook groups and everyone is cancelling their trips and they should cancel their end of Sept trip too because it will be awful. Poster concludes those folks might be a better representation of the casual Disney fan's reaction to all this than we see around here.)


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.


Yep and they’re able to still book rooms even with things frozen.


----------



## Melodious

tlmadden73 said:


> Fun to speculate (what else do we have to do? )
> 
> In my opinion, demand may perk up sooner than later .. the sheer amount of people going to local tourist destinations (beaches) and the massive amount of people protesting (in close quarters) shows that MOST people are not afraid of the virus anymore.



I think your logic is quite flawed.  Beaches are low risk activities, not inherently expensive, and don't have a lot of restrictions.  So not at all like Disney.  And the idea that people choosing to protest have no fear of the virus is ridiculous.  It certainly has zero relation to the public willingness to go to Disney World.  I think we really should leave the protests out of this conversation


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269979914868002818


----------



## gottalovepluto

mdjen28 said:


> Trying to decide if we should pull the plug on a Labor Day weekend trip. Planned to do mostly out of Park stuff like resort hop visiting some of our favorites. We have rented DVC points (with insurance) so I have to pull the plug by 7/20 if we don't go. Since WDW won't have been open long by then to be able to gauge if our trip is worth it do you think we will even be allowed to resort hop? Currently looks like you can't get into a resort unless you have a dining or room reservation. Understand transportation will be severely limited so that may be a deal breaker too. Sorry if this is a repeat I couldn't find a similar question elsewhere.


By 7/20 you will know if resort hopping is something initially being restricted and will be better able to make a determination I think.

Transportation has not been reported to be severely limited, just that you may experience delays due to social distancing. They will have transport from all hotels to DS and to parks once parks reopen.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269979914868002818


I'm going again this week. Universal continues to treat their AP better than Disney. There's no doubt about it
Meanwhile I've been trying since 10am to get into the reservation system for Sea World


----------



## Brianstl

Chris Ehlers said:


> Flamingo Crossing has 10,000 New Dorms being built and its not finished yet they are being built for Free thru a partnership with ACC and Disney will manage and Staff


It is 10,432 beds not dorms or units. 2,608 units, four beds per unit, two beds per bedroom.  How do you think shared bedrooms are going to go over right now?


----------



## Vern60

On the topic of demand, I'm of the mind set that it will be low for quite some time.
I'm thinking that people who might enjoy Disney but aren't necessarily keeping up on DIS boards might start looking for a summer vacation. One look at Disney web site, seeing they can't even make a reservation right now might be enough to prompt them to look for their vacation elsewhere.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going again this week. Universal continues to treat their AP better than Disney. There's no doubt about it
> Meanwhile I've been trying since 10am to get into the reservation system for Sea World



I am impressed with just how well UO is treating their passholders. Do you think it's because they need to local market more? I'm guessing yes. I've been looking into Universal and while I just won't enjoy it for myself as much, I know others in my family will love it and I can just live vicariously through them.  I'm very impressed with the incentives and we may well just make the jump to AP's- seems to be too many good deals offered not to.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SarahC97 said:


> So are you thinking once they turn on this new system, other resorts can come online too?


I think it would have to depend on how the data migration goes.  If a lot of reservations are lost in the process, this interim DVC solution would have to apply to another week, IMO.  But they don’t have too much time to get it straight, both from park reservation and hotel reservation standpoints!  So fingers crossed this works and we get positive news on both of those!


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I am impressed with just how well UO is treating their passholders. Do you think it's because they need to local market more? I'm guessing yes. I've been looking into Universal and while I just won't enjoy it for myself as much, I know others in my family will love it and I can just live vicariously through them.  I'm very impressed with the incentives and we may well just make the jump to AP's- seems to be too many good deals offered not to.


It's been years now since Universal is treating their AP better than Disney. We used to have so many great perks as WDW AP and they have all been taken away, replaced by the magnets. Not to derail the thread, I am still a WDW AP because financially it makes sense to me, but if I were new the whole thing I would see better value in UOR


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Today was the first day of my 60 day window and I noticed two things.

1. When I looked to make ADRs (as most know, several DS restaurants are open) I could only make reservations for the first day, not for my length of stay.

2. I have a split stay, 1 week at each resort.  Only the 1st week was highlighted, the second week remained grayed out, which is not what typically happened in the past both with ADRs and FPs.

I have no idea if this means anything at all or if it's just temporary in the midst of the system changing, but I thought that I would pass it along.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Yep and they’re able to still book rooms even with things frozen.




That's because they are essentially booked already by being blocked off for them.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going again this week. Universal continues to treat their AP better than Disney. There's no doubt about it
> Meanwhile I've been trying since 10am to get into the reservation system for Sea World


try the app.  I had major issues until I used the app.  Went right through.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270032605744898048


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270032605744898048



Oh now that is interesting... especially since people here were reporting really high rates a few days ago so it doesn't seem like it was a lack of occupancy situation. I wonder what the motive here is!


----------



## chicagoshannon

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Today was the first day of my 60 day window and I noticed two things.
> 
> 1. When I looked to make ADRs (as most know, several DS restaurants are open) I could only make reservations for the first day, not for my length of stay.
> 
> 2. I have a split stay, 1 week at each resort.  Only the 1st week was highlighted, the second week remained grayed out, which is not what typically happened in the past both with ADRs and FPs.
> 
> I have no idea if this means anything at all or if it's just temporary in the midst of the system changing, but I thought that I would pass it along.


thanks for reporting on that. I"ll be watching as we have a split stay also.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270032605744898048


Well you could fit everyone from the MLS at those two resorts.


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh now that is interesting... especially since people here were reporting really high rates a few days ago so it doesn't seem like it was a lack of occupancy situation. I wonder what the motive here is!


I'm betting it was some weird quirk with Marriott's computer system and not something intentionally programmed by a human.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Well you could fit everyone from the MLS at those two resorts.


Yes but the resort would need to be closed much longer than July 29th for the MLS.


----------



## andyman8

Just to put this whole CP matter to rest:

The new complex has about 10,500 new _beds_ (not dorms or units). The _first phase_ was scheduled to open last month with the rest coming online in the near future. The current four complexes, believe it or not, have just about (maybe a bit above) 10,500 beds as well. The original plan was to phase in Flamingo Crossings Village while phasing out Vista Way, Chatham Square, The Commons, and Patterson Court (the four existing complexes). The current pandemic has obviously thrown a wrench into all of those plans. It's quite possible that when the CP restarts they may need those additional complexes to accommodate social distancing, given how tight the living situations can sometimes be. Within the older complexes, it wasn't unheard of to have as many as five or six participants in a two-bedroom apartment. Within the current climate, that probably won't fly. *My guess is Disney will likely pay particular attention to how various colleges and universities handle their dormitory situation in the fall* and use that as guidance for how to handle CP Housing. Remember that when Disney initially "suspended" the CP, they said it was a decision based on what colleges and universities were doing in reaction to COVID-19 (even though many speculated financials were the driving force).

Officially, *Disney has not cancelled all domestic CP 2020 arrivals yet*. After they suspended the Spring (Jan-May) and Spring Advantage (Jan-Aug) programs and all active International Programs (with the exception of Cultural Representatives), they cancelled Fall Advantage (May/June-Jan), all International Programs arriving before August, as well as the remaining Cultural Representatives. Domestically, that leaves just the Fall CP arrivals, which are scheduled to arrive in August and early September. It's pretty clear those will be cancelled. Any International College Programs (these do not include Cultural Reps) arrivals will also likely be cancelled. As I've said before, my guess is that Disney will actually try to bring the Cultural Representatives back before any CP. Because these CRPs make up most of the staffing for Epcot's WS, Disney plans on temporarily staffing WS with "displaced" CMs from still-closed or understaffed areas of WDW (like the water parks, certain resorts, certain restaurants, etc...), but at some point, when those closed areas begin to reopen and other areas need more staffing (we don't know when that will be of course), Disney will need to pull those CMs back to their original work location, leaving WS. While this will probably happen slowly, this will require some CRPs, so I'd expect them back sooner than CPs.

It's worth noting that CRPs were told as they left that they'd be able to come back to "finish" their program if they wanted, something that was not explicitly promised to CPs and ICPs. We had seen some recruiting for CRPs for August-November arrivals, but most of the more recent recurring has been for early 2021. Maybe they bring back some CRPs late in the fall, but I think we'll definitely see some early next year. The CP could come back then, but I don't know. I do know it'll absolutely come back. WDW at its maximum output requires CP labor. Of course, it won't be at its maximum output for quite some time, but at some point in the future, it will be. Combine that with the enormous labor cost savings the CP brings in (and the amount of PT/FT candidates it brings in) and the CP will absolutely be back, perhaps in a modified or more limited form at first, but (much like the DDP), the CP makes too much economic sense for Disney to get rid of or even modify heavily permanently.


----------



## Sandiz08

Maybe the nba or mls are using swan and dolphin along with yacht club.


----------



## Pluto777

Princess Merida said:


> Disney has added that BCV guests may use the Luna Park pool and the quiet pool at BWV to the resort info page that stated Stormalong Bay was closed.  On hold to move DVC resorts yet again.


WOW! I don't understand why only this pool was closed; is it being renovated or is it somehow more vulnerable to a virus? We had plans for BCV this summer but cancelled due to Corona. 90% of the reason for staying at BCV for us was SAB. We would have been REALLY disappointed if we had gone, only to find once we got there the pool was CLOSED!


----------



## skeeter31

Pluto777 said:


> WOW! I don't understand why only this pool was closed; is it being renovated or is it somehow more vulnerable to a virus? We had plans for BCV this summer but cancelled due to Corona. 90% of the reason for staying at BCV for us was SAB. We would have been REALLY disappointed if we had gone, only to find once we got there the pool was CLOSED!


Again, it has been stated numerous times in this thread, SAB uses so many more lifeguards than any other pool on property. Due to staffing restrictions, they are most likely keeping it closed in order to staff other pools.


----------



## SarahC97

Pluto777 said:


> WOW! I don't understand why only this pool was closed; is it being renovated or is it somehow more vulnerable to a virus? We had plans for BCV this summer but cancelled due to Corona. 90% of the reason for staying at BCV for us was SAB. We would have been REALLY disappointed if we had gone, only to find once we got there the pool was CLOSED!


I'm pretty sure it's a staffing issue as to why the pool is closed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270034742520381441


----------



## CastAStone

BadPinkTink said:


> Just because the flights are resuming, don't expect the usual  huge numbers of UK and Irish just yet. Both the UK and Irish Governments have implemented a 14 day quarantine in the last week. The airlines and the Governments are battling over this, as the airlines want it removed in order to save the summer tourist season.
> 
> Many UK and Irish have cancelled or rescheduled their Florida holidays due to the uncertainty.


Indeed. The US is still not allowing "most" visitors from the Eurozone, UK, Ireland, Brazil, or China, without them sitting out a 14 day quarantine.

(most is in quotes because the CDC site noting the travel restriction offers little in the way of further guidance as to what that means)

This would also impact their ability to recall CRP even if they wanted to.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandiz08 said:


> Maybe the nba or mls are using swan and dolphin along with yacht club.


I just don't see them using Yacht clube either.  It's literally attached to the Beach Club.  You can walk through indoor hallways to get to yacht.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Yes but the resort would need to be closed much longer than July 29th for the MLS.


The MLS tournament is not going to last more than 35 days.  By the time the 29th rolls around they should be to a small enough field to consolidate everyone into the Swan.  Don't know if the MLS is the reason, but thought I would through it out there.


----------



## Sandiz08

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't see them using Yacht clube either.  It's literally attached to the Beach Club.  You can walk through indoor hallways to get to yacht.


I was more so thinking the convention space there along with the convention space inside the swan and dolphin.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Today was the first day of my 60 day window and I noticed two things.
> 
> 1. When I looked to make ADRs (as most know, several DS restaurants are open) I could only make reservations for the first day, not for my length of stay.
> 
> 2. I have a split stay, 1 week at each resort.  Only the 1st week was highlighted, the second week remained grayed out, which is not what typically happened in the past both with ADRs and FPs.
> 
> I have no idea if this means anything at all or if it's just temporary in the midst of the system changing, but I thought that I would pass it along.



Noticed the same thing about the grayed out piece at our 60 day which was 6/2, although on 6/2 (8/1 60 day) I WAS able to make a reservation at DS for 8/4 (last day of the first part of split stay).  For the second part of split stay I was only able to book in checkin segments vs. length of stay.  For us at least as DVC dining always behaved like this for split stays (although you could call in to override), but FPs were always full length of stay.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

hereforthechurros said:


> A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.



They havent’t updated in a while. They are still showing their big annual special in August - at CSR.. YC.. and CR. All which we believe to be blocked for the NBA.
They really should update their site...


----------



## CastAStone

hereforthechurros said:


> A certain travel agency is already offering agency exclusive discounts for CSR and Pop for bookings later this year.


You can basically always get 10% (occasionally more) off of a room only booking by googling for publicly available generic coupon code (e.g. save 10% on your next booking with hotels.com) for the major online travel agencies. Most (not all) of the coupon codes I've tried in the past work with Disney hotels. The downside with doing it that way is you typically have to prepay in full and canceling/changing is an incredible pain if something is happening at the time you need to cancel that impacts lots of travelers (hurricane, pandemic, snowstorm in Chicago etc) and slams their phones.

Edited to add that these codes are also often on the discounts subforum on the DISboards resorts board.


----------



## bernina

Brianstl said:


> The MLS tournament is not going to last more than 35 days.  By the time the 29th rolls around they should be to a small enough field to consolidate everyone into the Swan.  Don't know if the MLS is the reason, but thought I would through it out there.



I'm seeing Dolphin blocked until 7/29 but Swan until 8/12. Anyone else seeing that (Marriott site)?


----------



## CastAStone

bernina said:


> I'm seeing Dolphin blocked until 7/29 but Swan until 8/12. Anyone else seeing that (Marriott site)?


Yes, just noticed that as well. I wonder if they have worked out a plan with WDW.


----------



## Eric Smith

AmberMV said:


> So normally in June they release the next batch of room discounts, so do we think that the room discount release normally done in June won't happen for a while? i.e. to cover the rest of 2020?


I don't see any discounts being announced at least until the fall.  Right now Disney has more demand than capacity so they have no reason to offer discounts of any sort.


----------



## hereforthechurros

OnceUponATime15 said:


> They havent’t updated in a while. They are still showing their big annual special in August - at CSR.. YC.. and CR. All which we believe to be blocked for the NBA.
> They really should update their site...


I emailed directly with a TA over the weekend who confirmed Pop and CSR discounts, but I was asking for December. Obviously someone looking to book for July wouldn’t have any luck through them.


----------



## tlmadden73

gottalovepluto said:


> I had come around to the idea demand might pick up sooner rather than later as well assuming restrictions loosened a bit but then I saw a post this post on the Resorts Board which has me thinking maybe those initial thoughts that Full-Price-Half-The-Experience Disney is indeed going to be a hard sell to the general public. (Poster's wife is in a couple Disney Facebook groups and everyone is cancelling their trips and they should cancel their end of Sept trip too because it will be awful. Poster concludes those folks might be a better representation of the casual Disney fan's reaction to all this than we see around here.)


That's really my main point -- the "full-price-half-the-experience" is going to keep the "normal" vacationers away longer than Disney is expecting?  My friends have been going regularly every 3 years. We've joined them several times. They have put their planned DECEMBER vacation ON_HOLD because "they don't want to go with everything closed". Reality or not .. that is their perception. 

Maybe Disney doesn't care (as it is not worth the risk to opening up more full yet). They may be fine operating at low capacity to locals only and making up the difference with the huge paydays I assume the NBA and MLS is going to give Disney to play their season's there exclusively.


----------



## Eric Smith

mdjen28 said:


> Trying to decide if we should pull the plug on a Labor Day weekend trip. Planned to do mostly out of Park stuff like resort hop visiting some of our favorites. We have rented DVC points (with insurance) so I have to pull the plug by 7/20 if we don't go. Since WDW won't have been open long by then to be able to gauge if our trip is worth it do you think we will even be allowed to resort hop? Currently looks like you can't get into a resort unless you have a dining or room reservation. Understand transportation will be severely limited so that may be a deal breaker too. Sorry if this is a repeat I couldn't find a similar question elsewhere.


I think you'll be able to resort hop from the time the resorts open.  I think that restriction is for people who are off property and people are overreacting to it.  I've seen some DVC members saying that member services has told them that they can go to other resorts.    I also don't see how Disney could reasonably enforce a ban on resort hopping.  They would have to scan the magic band of everyone attempting to enter a resort to see if they're staying there or if they have a reservation and that simply isn't feasible.  

I would wait until July 20 to make your decision.  You should get a pretty good impression of how limited the transportation is and how resort hopping is handled.  I wouldn't make that decision until you have to.


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see any discounts being announced at least until the fall.  Right now Disney has more demand than capacity so they have no reason to offer discounts of any sort.


It will be interesting to see if that shifts when they officially announce the ride and show closures and reopen the ability to change resort reservations, particularly if they start to increase guest count as time passes. I *could* see some parts of early September having demand soft enough to warrant discounts.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disa...inue-to-be-offered-when-disney-world-reopens/


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> Yes, just noticed that as well. I wonder if they have worked out a plan with WDW.


Swolphin: *calls Disney*
*crickets*
Swolphin: *calls Disney*
*crickets*
Swolphin: *calls Disney*
*crickets*
Swolphin: *calls Disney*
*crickets*
Then suddenly one magical morning....
Swolphin: *calls Disney*
Disney: sup?
Swolphin: Hi!!! just want make sure we have re-opening logistics worked out for July!
Disney:     
*click*


----------



## maciemouse

cakebaker said:


> I am impressed with just how well UO is treating their passholders. Do you think it's because they need to local market more? I'm guessing yes. I've been looking into Universal and while I just won't enjoy it for myself as much, I know others in my family will love it and I can just live vicariously through them.  I'm very impressed with the incentives and we may well just make the jump to AP's- seems to be too many good deals offered not to.


I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> I am impressed with just how well UO is treating their passholders. Do you think it's because they need to local market more? I'm guessing yes. I've been looking into Universal and while I just won't enjoy it for myself as much, I know others in my family will love it and I can just live vicariously through them.  I'm very impressed with the incentives and we may well just make the jump to AP's- seems to be too many good deals offered not to.


I think that's exactly why.  That's also why Disneyland treats their APs much better than WDW.


----------



## cakebaker

maciemouse said:


> I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?



Might want to ask someone else. The last time we stayed at a Universal hotel was 5 years ago. I wish I could remember the name because I don't want to stay there again! lol Otherwise, I am a total newbie to Universal.

Edited to add: My daughter tells me it was Portofino and that I'm crazy. It was gorgeous and I just had an attitude because I didn't want to be there.   She's probably right. I didn't. I remember trying to talk them into me just staying at WDW while they made a day trip to Universal. Times change.


----------



## andyman8

CastAStone said:


> Yes, just noticed that as well. I wonder if they have worked out a plan with WDW.


The two certainly have a history of working out logistics together. Swan/Dolphin is the only non-Disney resort to rely on Disney for transportation services. I'm sure Disney wouldn't mind having a some extra busses at their disposal right now.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

hereforthechurros said:


> I emailed directly with a TA over the weekend who confirmed Pop and CSR discounts, but I was asking for December. Obviously someone looking to book for July wouldn’t have any luck through them.



We use them about 70% of the time, when they offer somewhere we’d like to stay Or the deal is just too good to pass up. 

Ive been wondering about how group sales will work going forward, if they have too many cancellations will they still be able to make the same kind of offers...  if the conventions & confrences that they piggyback on don’t happen - then what..


----------



## Lewisc

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't see them using Yacht clube either.  It's literally attached to the Beach Club.  You can walk through indoor hallways to get to yacht.


Since when? I dont think there are any guest accessible interior hallways between BC and YC


----------



## CastAStone

maciemouse said:


> I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?


Would you buy express pass for 3 or more adults anyway? Then yes, because its included with the room there. Otherwise no, IMHO. I enjoyed Aventura last year.


----------



## Disneysoule

I'm seeing a lot of people on Facebook saying they called and CM are directly telling people the NBA will be at Jambo House.  just thought I would share that along.......


----------



## glamdring269

maciemouse said:


> I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?



Not sure which room you're looking at but keep in mind that the Deluxe resorts include Express pass for everyone in the room for every day of the reservation including check out date. They are also walkable to City Walk and both parks. In summary, we will always stay at one of the Deluxe properties when visiting Universal. I actually think the deluxe value/$ favors Universal when compared to Dis.


----------



## tlmadden73

Melodious said:


> I think your logic is quite flawed.  Beaches are low risk activities, not inherently expensive, and don't have a lot of restrictions.  So not at all like Disney.  And the idea that people choosing to protest have no fear of the virus is ridiculous.  It certainly has zero relation to the public willingness to go to Disney World.  I think we really should leave the protests out of this conversation


I'm not saying people are rushing down to Orlando next week, I am just saying that as every week goes by, it is pretty obvious more and more people are more comfortable being out and about . .then say they were in March and April.   And the more that happens (and those people aren't part of some major outbreak), then they will get more brave to go back to "normal".

Not trying to drag the protests into this politically, but if these protests don't cause major outbreaks or spikes in the big cities (i'm not saying they won't), then we are probably a lot safer from this virus than we thought we were. The country, as a whole will notice that and go about being more "normal" .. including going on theme park vacations.

Time will tell .. maybe people, as a whole, have just given up going to Orlando for vacation for the summer (not wanting to wait to see how the virus trends) and will just stick to "low-risk" vacations like beaches.


----------



## shoreward

MLS is expected to head to Orlando around 06/24/2020.  The tournament will last about 35 days, with the final likely to be early August.


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> I think that's exactly why.  That's also why Disneyland treats their APs much better than WDW.


I thought I just read a post from a 15 year DLR AP yesterday that said WDW treats their APs better than DLR?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lewisc said:


> Since when? I dont think there are any guest accessible interior hallways between BC and YC


It's a maze but I"m pretty sure we've done it.    I could be misrembering but don't think I am.


----------



## AmberMV

maciemouse said:


> I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?


Loew's Sapphire Falls and Endless Summer resorts were both great resorts last year when we went.


----------



## hereforthechurros

shoreward said:


> MLS is expected to head to Orlando around 06/24/2020.  The tournament will last about 35 days, with the final likely to be early August.


Source? If correct, Swan & Dolphin dates line up and make perfect sense.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

glamdring269 said:


> Not sure which room you're looking at but keep in mind that the Deluxe resorts include Express pass for everyone in the room for every day of the reservation including check out date. They are also walkable to City Walk and both parks. In summary, we will always stay at one of the Deluxe properties when visiting Universal. I actually think the deluxe value/$ favors Universal when compared to Dis.


Agree. Our last two visits to Disney we started with a few days at Royal Pacific. DS loves Universal. Me not so much. Disney girl through and through!!  But easy access to the parks and the express pass was wonderful especially with our last trip during Christmas this past December.


----------



## RangerPooh

AmberMV said:


> I thought I just read a post from a 15 year DLR AP yesterday that said WDW treats their APs better than DLR?


I don't know about these days, but we maintained both DLR and WDW APs for over a decade and felt that DLR was better. We dropped the DLR APs in 2016, so things may have changed. During our AP holding for both parks, WDW had the AP entrance, DLR did not. At the time DLR had better and more food and merchandise discounts than WDW. At WDW you often had to purchase TIW for discounts, not the case at DLR. These days we're just happy that WDW moved towards plastic AP cards, something DLR has had since 2000. The paper AP cards were ridiculous when frequently using, plus they got wet and wilted easily.


----------



## brich330

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270032605744898048


I wonder if this is the start of a new batch of cancellations. Have they ever confirmed that all Non dvc resorts would open on July 11th?


----------



## shoreward

Dan Murphy just posted this on the Swan/Dolphin thread

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...s-information-questions.3264274/post-61980644


hereforthechurros said:


> Source? If correct, Swan & Dolphin dates line up and make perfect sense.



https://www.si.com/soccer/2020/06/0...rnament-orlando-details-questions-coronavirus


----------



## disneyfan150

maciemouse said:


> I was looking to go to Universal with my crew.  We looked at Hard Rock.  Rooms are 550-600.00 a nite.  Is this hotel worth that?


My stay at HH was quite some time ago.  We were on the end closest to the parks. We left out the side door and were at the park entrances in to time.  It was a nice enough hotel but over priced IMHO. I would stay there again, but would also look at the other newer options.  If the Express Pass is important to you, you may want to try it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

cakebaker said:


> Might want to ask someone else. The last time we stayed at a Universal hotel was 5 years ago. I wish I could remember the name because I don't want to stay there again! lol Otherwise, I am a total newbie to Universal.
> 
> Edited to add: My daughter tells me it was Portofino and that I'm crazy. It was gorgeous and I just had an attitude because I didn't want to be there.   She's probably right. I didn't. I remember trying to talk them into me just staying at WDW while they made a day trip to Universal. Times change.


We've only stayed at a Uni hotel once (Thanksgiving 2017), also Portofino. I'd say the common areas were nice, but the rooms (2 connecting) were very run down. Overcuts behind outlet/switch face plates (not something that would be affected by wear and tear), some face plates completely slanted (shoddy workmanship), very noticeably discolored features (esp in the bathrooms), housekeeping obv did a poor job (dirt/dust filling corners). Honestly we didn't complain bc both rooms were like that and we assumed it was a resort-wide issue, we were tired from travel with 4 kids, and it wasn't like we hadn't seen similar care to other hotels before (but not for the money).
We're looking booking Uni and will prob check out a diff deluxe this time.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


> Dan Murphy just posted this on the Swan/Dolphin thread
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...s-information-questions.3264274/post-61980644
> 
> https://www.si.com/soccer/2020/06/0...rnament-orlando-details-questions-coronavirus


Yeah looks like it could be for MLS.


----------



## andyman8

shoreward said:


> Dan Murphy just posted this on the Swan/Dolphin thread
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...s-information-questions.3264274/post-61980644
> 
> https://www.si.com/soccer/2020/06/0...rnament-orlando-details-questions-coronavirus





rteetz said:


> Yeah looks like it could be for MLS.


I believe it was The Athletic that reported the MLS "championship" or final games would be played between 8/9 and 8/11, so that's interesting...


----------



## Mit88

https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/

Mandatory 14 day quarantine from the tri state area extended to July 7th


----------



## chicagoshannon

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We've only stayed at a Uni hotel once (Thanksgiving 2017), also Portofino. I'd say the common areas were nice, but the rooms (2 connecting) were very run down. Overcuts behind outlet/switch face plates (not something that would be affected by wear and tear), some face plates completely slanted (shoddy workmanship), very noticeably discolored features (esp in the bathrooms), housekeeping obv did a poor job (dirt/dust filling corners). Honestly we didn't complain bc both rooms were like that and we assumed it was a resort-wide issue, we were tired from travel with 4 kids, and it wasn't like we hadn't seen similar care to other hotels before (but not for the money).
> We're looking booking Uni and will prob check out a diff deluxe this time.


We stayed at Portofino last May and it was really run down (the rooms).  They were very large though and I believe they are remodeling now.

We stayed at Royal Pacific in January and it was leaps and bounds better although the rooms were a bit smaller.  I would love to try Hard Rock some day but it seems to be the hardest to get a discount with.  We ate breakfast there and I loved the lobby!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/
> 
> Mandatory 14 day quarantine from the tri state area extended to July 7th


I think it was already July 7 .


----------



## Chris Ehlers

brich330 said:


> I wonder if this is the start of a new batch of cancellations. Have they ever confirmed that all Non dvc resorts would open on the July 11th?


Ive been thinking that as well.  with our stay at BLT first week of August and our only food options at Contemp.  would be strange if there would be no guests there


----------



## Melodious

tlmadden73 said:


> I'm not saying people are rushing down to Orlando next week, I am just saying that as every week goes by, it is pretty obvious more and more people are more comfortable being out and about . .then say they were in March and April.



I'm pretty sure that is the scenario encompassed by 'reopening'.  I doubt Disney has made these plans assuming that most people would be staying in their homes until December.  The fact remains that WDW currently has significant restrictions that complicate the decision compared to going to your local Lowe's or the beach.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270052296924094465


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Mit88 said:


> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/
> 
> Mandatory 14 day quarantine from the tri state area extended to July 7th


It’s been July 7th nothing has changed


----------



## shoreward

Lewisc said:


> Since when? I dont think there are any guest accessible interior hallways between BC and YC


Most of the walk between the BC and YC is thru interior corridors.  There is a very short span, exiting the BC at the door next to Martha's Vineyard, walking outside past B&C, fitness center, etc., and then entering the doors outside the Yachtsman Steakhouse into the YC.  It's about a two minute outdoor walk, under cover.


----------



## Krandor

So since SFoG is opening up I went through the reservation process today.  Obviously may not be exactly like disney but worth looking at what others are doing.  

1. When they opened up today they are allowing reservations in phases (which I assume WDW will do as well). Here is was 10a-1pm were diamond/diamond elite members. Then 1pm-5pm all other members. Then 5pm season pass holders open up. Daily ticket holders 9am tomorrow.
2. For six flags when you signup you have to signup for a day and a time at it looks like 15 minute intervals though they do say you can come after your time (but not before).
3. during reservtion proecess they did display a page of health and safety rules (masks required and all that) including this nugget. "If at any time Six Flags determines that a guest does not meet the criteria outlined in this policy, Six Flags reserves the right to refuse entry or (if the guest is already in the park) immediately remove the guest from the park. These actions are at the sole discretion of Six Flags."

For the most part pretty simple procedure. As of this time, Monday (opening day) has all morning slots gone, Saturday has a few slots gone and the other days are wide open and this is during "phase 2" of allowing people to make reservations. Though they did just annouonce the opening date this morning so many people may not know opening date yet. What slots look like tomorrow morning or tonight may be more telling but so far rush on day 1 and plenty of availability rest of the week.

Interestingly six flags and their video make it look like they are going to be doing x-rays for the security scan.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270052296924094465



Well if your Florida, there's no point of lifting it before the 4th of July because I would assume people would want to come down for that if anything, so a few days after makes sense. Probably the same reason Disney won't open for the 4th.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if your Florida, there's no point of lifting it before the 4th of July because I would assume people would want to come down for that if anything, so a few days after makes sense. Probably the same reason Disney won't open for the 4th.



Yep.  discouraging travelling on the 4th weekend is a good idea.


----------



## KSL

Mit88 said:


> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/Mandatory 14 day quarantine from the tri state area extended to July 7th



I have seen posts about this EO and that it is in place until July 7th (unless lifted earlier or extended), but I cannot seem to find where that date is given.  Can you tell me where/how you see July 7th?  I'm sure it's right there somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it....!



rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270052296924094465



Now that just seems ridiculous.  It's the Governor's Executive Order, but the Governor's office cannot verify whether it has an expiration date (and if so, what that date is) or is in place indefinitely?!  How is that possible!?  I hope they are looking into it to give a clear answer soon!!!


----------



## Lewisc

shoreward said:


> Most of the walk between the BC and YC is thru interior corridors.  There is a very short span, exiting the BC at the door next to Martha's Vineyard, walking outside past B&C, fitness center, etc., and then entering the doors outside the Yachtsman Steakhouse into the YC.  It's about a two minute outdoor walk, under cover.


Then you can't walk between BC and YC (exclusively) through interior corridors.  My post was in response to a poster who didn't think you could close YC to regular guests and rent it out to something like MLS since the resorts were connected through interior corridors.


----------



## aweehughes

rteetz said:


> Yeah looks like it could be for MLS.


There was a post on the DVCFan FB page that MLS is at CSR—the person who posted has a child that works for MLS and that’s where they were told they’d be.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Hello all! 

I’m not easily finding this information searching the threads, so I apologize if any of these are repeated questions. 

1. It looks like Fantasia Gardens Mini Golf will be open later in June. Do you think this is a fluke on the WDW website? It does seem like it’s ideal for social distancing. Always wanted to try this! Also, does anybody know if AP discounts apply? Any other mini golf courses that you recommend?

2. How challenging is it to get reservations at Swalfin restaurants? I am under the impression that they are opened/opening. Do they require a mask to walk around the property?

3. Does anybody know if the silhouette souvenir stands are operating in Disney Springs?

4. Going back to Swalfin: since it’s walking distance to the Boardwalk, do you think that it will be accessible to walk around that resort and eat at some of the restaurants or lounges? 

5. When do we think that TheVoid will open?


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

**EDIT**

I just saw that Swalfin extended closure through 7/29, so obviously those dining options won’t be happening.


----------



## gatechfan99

Lewisc said:


> Then you can't walk between BC and YC (exclusively) through interior corridors.  My post was in response to a poster who didn't think you could close YC to regular guests and rent it out to something like MLS since the resorts were connected through interior corridors.


I was thinking there was an interior connection from lobby to lobby, but could be wrong, it may just be exterior.

Regardless, it would be very easy to put up a checkpoint of some sort wherever the connection is and only allow valid credentials to pass into the YC area. There's certainly nothing the BC guests need to get to in YC (as opposed to BLT who needs to get to the stores, Contempo Cafe, Wave, monorail at CR which makes that a more difficult option).


----------



## jsbowl16

Are we expecting an announcement soon for information related to the park reservation policies? People going to the parks on 7/11 hit their 30 days before the end of this week.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> So since SFoG is opening up I went through the reservation process today.  Obviously may not be exactly like disney but worth looking at what others are doing.
> 
> 1. When they opened up today they are allowing reservations* in phases (which I assume WDW will do as well*). Here is was 10a-1pm were diamond/diamond elite members. Then 1pm-5pm all other members. Then 5pm season pass holders open up. Daily ticket holders 9am tomorrow.
> 2. For six flags when you signup you have to signup for a day and a time at it looks like 15 minute intervals though they do say you can come after your time (but not before).
> 3. during reservtion proecess they did display a page of health and safety rules (masks required and all that) including this nugget. "If at any time Six Flags determines that a guest does not meet the criteria outlined in this policy, Six Flags reserves the right to refuse entry or (if the guest is already in the park) immediately remove the guest from the park. These actions are at the sole discretion of Six Flags."
> 
> For the most part pretty simple procedure. As of this time, Monday (opening day) has all morning slots gone, Saturday has a few slots gone and the other days are wide open and this is during "phase 2" of allowing people to make reservations. Though they did just annouonce the opening date this morning so many people may not know opening date yet. What slots look like tomorrow morning or tonight may be more telling but so far rush on day 1 and plenty of availability rest of the week.
> 
> Interestingly six flags and their video make it look like they are going to be doing x-rays for the security scan.



You are correct about res. phases. This is from Disney's page. Thanks for a first look at what may be very similar reservation system we can expect to see from Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if your Florida, there's no point of lifting it before the 4th of July because I would assume people would want to come down for that if anything, so a few days after makes sense. Probably the same reason Disney won't open for the 4th.



As someone from NY the concern is the uncetainty about it getting extended.  It's just hard to plan a trip down starting July 7th or after with that unknown hanging over it.


----------



## rteetz

aweehughes said:


> There was a post on the DVCFan FB page that MLS is at CSR—the person who posted has a child that works for MLS and that’s where they were told they’d be.


NBA is supposed to be at Coronado.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Loew's Sapphire Falls and Endless Summer resorts were both great resorts last year when we went.



We visit the resorts at UNI and have not been to their parks recently.  Sapphire Falls was incredibly disappointing, but that's probably because I compared it, unfairly, to Royal Pacific.  Portofino is a good resort.  

I think that Cabana Bay is excellent for theming and value.


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/
> 
> Mandatory 14 day quarantine from the tri state area extended to July 7th


where do you see a date?


----------



## Krandor

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> 5. When do we think that TheVoid will open?



Probably be a bit.  They would need to do a lot of sanitation between guests plus no real way to social distance iniside the event which might be ok for a group of 3-4, but groups of 1 or 2 would be an issue.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

jsbowl16 said:


> Are we expecting an announcement soon for information related to the park reservation policies? People going to the parks on 7/11 hit their 30 days before the end of this week.


This is what I’m thinking. I’m hoping there is an announcement shortly. I’m thinking the ticket info will come out before the 11th for this reason alone. At least I would hope that people would have a minimum 30 day window because it takes a lot to plan time off work, etc.


----------



## PixarBall

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well if your Florida, there's no point of lifting it before the 4th of July because I would assume people would want to come down for that if anything, so a few days after makes sense. Probably the same reason Disney won't open for the 4th.


At this point NY has less new cases than Florida. I just think they don’t want to stop it but they won’t extend it as long as this trend continues. I’d imagine it will lift once the original deadline goes. Otherwise you are killing a ton of tourism and there’s not a point to open your attractions if a huge portion of your travelers can’t come. They won’t be making money off AP holders coming.


----------



## Spridell

PixarBall said:


> At this point NY has less new cases than Florida. I just think they don’t want to stop it but they won’t extend it as long as this trend continues. I’d imagine it will lift once the original deadline goes. Otherwise you are killing a ton of tourism and there’s not a point to open your attractions if a huge portion of your travelers can’t come. They won’t be making money off AP holders coming.



Yeah I agree.  It seems like the ENTIRE state of Fl is in a state of emergency until July 7th.  Once July 7th comes EVERYTHING gets lifted.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> We visit the resorts at UNI and have not been to their parks recently.  Sapphire Falls was incredibly disappointing, but that's probably because I compared it, unfairly, to Royal Pacific.  Portofino is a good resort.
> 
> I think that Cabana Bay is excellent for theming and value.


The absolute best thing about Sapphire was that we could just hop in a water taxi and take a 8 minute ride straight to Citiwalk which then was less than 5 minute walk to Universal's entrance or less than 10 minute walk to the entrance of IoA.  SO much better than a bus like at Disney for most of their hotels.  It also cost us a lot less than even a Value/Mod resort at Disney.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SarahC97 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a staffing issue as to why the pool is closed.


Not directed at you, but Disney.
But if staffing is the issue, come on Disney and throw a guest a bone and open with reduced hours!

Hopefully they haven’t done something crazy and blocked it off for MLS in some sort of deal for use of the YC.

Hoping to hear that SAB is open to guests once the parks begin to open!


----------



## AmberMV

PixarBall said:


> At this point NY has less new cases than Florida. I just think they don’t want to stop it but they won’t extend it as long as this trend continues. I’d imagine it will lift once the original deadline goes. Otherwise you are killing a ton of tourism and there’s not a point to open your attractions if a huge portion of your travelers can’t come. They won’t be making money off AP holders coming.


Looking at the data, it's only been the last 2 or 3 days that NY has had less daily cases per day than FL, and not by that much.  Looking at the overalls, NY has tested twice as many people but has had over 6x the number of positives that FL has.  So, the restriction is what it is. I suspect we will see state restrictions ease soon, but until then it is what it is. 

In terms of "not making money off AP holders" that's inaccurate.  They have, they do, and they will and that's why all theme parks advertise heavily for Annual Passes to their parks. They wouldn't push them if they didn't make them money.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

KSL said:


> I have seen posts about this EO and that it is in place until July 7th (unless lifted earlier or extended), but I cannot seem to find where that date is given.  Can you tell me where/how you see July 7th?  I'm sure it's right there somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it....!
> 
> it is 60 days after he h
> 
> 
> Now that just seems ridiculous.  It's the Governor's Executive Order, but the Governor's office cannot verify whether it has an expiration date (and if so, what that date is) or is in place indefinitely?!  How is that possible!?  I hope they are looking into it to give a clear answer soon!!!





TheMaxRebo said:


> As someone from NY the concern is the uncetainty about it getting extended.  It's just hard to plan a trip down starting July 7th or after with that unknown hanging over it.
> [/QUOTE





Spridell said:


> Yeah I agree.  It seems like the ENTIRE state of Fl is in a state of emergency until July 7th.  Once July 7th comes EVERYTHING gets lifted.


no way he doesent lift it by July 7th right now it’s just a formality they’re not even checking people flying into FL from those areas.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

rteetz said:


> NBA is supposed to be at Coronado.


Coronado is the logical place for both, they have the room capacity, they both will have just one place to live in the bubble, the  Disney staff is going to have to be tested  every day as well as all the teams and their staff.  also with the Convention space the NBA would have the ability to have practice facilities as well.   logistically it is the most logical to do it all and heck you might get some of the players watching each others games for at least some crowd noise.    Im really looking forward to hearing all the trash talking that goes on at every game that you really don't get to hear on TV


----------



## rteetz

Chris Ehlers said:


> Coronado is the logical place for both, they have the room capacity, they both will have just one place to live in the bubble, the  Disney staff is going to have to be tested  every day as well as all the teams and their staff.  also with the Convention space the NBA would have the ability to have practice facilities as well.   logistically it is the most logical to do it all and heck you might get some of the players watching each others games for at least some crowd noise.    Im really looking forward to hearing all the trash talking that goes on at every game that you really don't get to hear on TV


NBA reportedly requested up to 2000 rooms which would be basically all of CSR. It’s also been reported the NBA would use three resorts.


----------



## planecrazy63

rteetz said:


> NBA reportedly requested up to 2000 rooms which would be basically all of CSR. It’s also been reported the NBA would use three resorts.


Do you think we will have more clarity on resorts this week? I was hoping it would be in a Monday news dump. Sadly what I got was a cancelled cruise instead.


----------



## rteetz

planecrazy63 said:


> Do you think we will have more clarity on resorts this week? I was hoping it would be in a Monday news dump. Sadly what I got was a cancelled cruise instead.


I think so


----------



## Krandor

Someting interesting on the six flags side I heard from a friend (haven't tried it myself).  Under the current (new) system if you buy a single day ticket you are required to make a reservation slot during purchase.    You cannot just buy a single day ticket and use it whenever.


----------



## Brianstl

Chris Ehlers said:


> Coronado is the logical place for both, they have the room capacity, they both will have just one place to live in the bubble, the  Disney staff is going to have to be tested  every day as well as all the teams and their staff.  also with the Convention space the NBA would have the ability to have practice facilities as well.   logistically it is the most logical to do it all and heck you might get some of the players watching each others games for at least some crowd noise.    Im really looking forward to hearing all the trash talking that goes on at every game that you really don't get to hear on TV


CSR won't have enough rooms for both if it is true that the NBA is going to require over 1,400 hotel rooms at the beginning between players, coaching staffs, front office people, support staff, referees, medical staffs, etc.  I would assume the MLS will require more because the rosters are twice the size of the NBA and they are bringing more teams.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> NBA reportedly requested up to 2000 rooms which would be basically all of CSR. It’s also been reported the NBA would use three resorts.


I think the 2,000 number was if all 30 teams were going to play.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> NBA reportedly requested up to 2000 rooms which would be basically all of CSR. It’s also been reported the NBA would use three resorts.



I wonder if the 3 resort thing could be something like players one location, media somewhere else, and league staff somewhere else.  Thinking about it, would the players really want to be around the media all the time at the resort in between games?


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> I wonder if the 3 resort thing could be something like players one location, media somewhere else, and league staff somewhere else.  Thinking about it, would the players really want to be around the media all the time at the resort in between games?


That’s very possible. Number of media hasn’t been worked out I believe. Last I heard was each outlet gets four people maybe.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, the union person said that there won't be CP for a "while", which is an utterly subjective term.  The union also has an interest for keeping the College Program away for as long as possible.


The union is the center of a lot of my Woes during this whole thing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I’m sure I missed it but has Disney documented whether or not OKW and SSR will have boat service to DS when they open?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Someting interesting on the six flags side I heard from a friend (haven't tried it myself).  Under the current (new) system if you buy a single day ticket you are required to make a reservation slot during purchase.    You cannot just buy a single day ticket and use it whenever.


Makes sense


----------



## disneymagicgirl

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going again this week. Universal continues to treat their AP better than Disney. There's no doubt about it
> Meanwhile I've been trying since 10am to get into the reservation system for Sea World


We are going to Uni for the first time on Saturday. Getting APs. I’ve been impressed by them throughout all this.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Krandor said:


> I wonder if the 3 resort thing could be something like players one location, media somewhere else, and league staff somewhere else.  Thinking about it, would the players really want to be around the media all the time at the resort in between games?


https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/04/where-nba-players-will-eat-sleep-and-play-at-disney-world/


----------



## yulilin3

disneymagicgirl said:


> We are going to Uni for the first time on Saturday. Getting APs. I’ve been impressed by them throughout all this.


See you there  my son and his gf are performing in the frog choir Saturday.  Have fun!


----------



## AmberMV

So, I got an email from SeaWorld advertising special rates.  A weekday single day is now $54.  SeaWorld/Aquatica 2 day ticket is $74.  And Universal is also offering 15 month annual passes.  Me thinks as these parks are opening, with less money-value ratios they are decreasing their prices to drum up interest and fill their capacities.  They must not be reaching their capacities per the reservation system and now are offering pretty good deals.  I wonder, once Disney allows modifications and cancellations and more people understand the limited experience and offerings available at park reopening if Disney may do the same?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chris Ehlers said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/04/where-nba-players-will-eat-sleep-and-play-at-disney-world/


That article relays on Twitter rumors and simple googling of the amenities of CSR. No actual insight.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

gottalovepluto said:


> That article relays on Twitter rumors and simple googling of the amenities of CSR. No actual insight.


HAHA so is 90% of this thread


----------



## RangerPooh

Eric Smith said:


> I think you'll be able to resort hop from the time the resorts open.  I think that restriction is for people who are off property and people are overreacting to it.  I've seen some DVC members saying that member services has told them that they can go to other resorts.    I also don't see how Disney could reasonably enforce a ban on resort hopping.  They would have to scan the magic band of everyone attempting to enter a resort to see if they're staying there or if they have a reservation and that simply isn't feasible.



This is already done with vehicles trying to access the resort. Our family will often go to another resort for dining (TS and QS), and they scan our MB or check IDs. Most mods or value won't turn you away, it's the Deluxes that are more likely to turn someone away due to their proximity to theme parks. I doubt bus or gondola would be checking MB. Most likely the assumption will be that if you're already traveling by bus you have a resort reservation. What will get iffy are the buses that one can catch from Disney Springs as you don't need a park reservation to take one. Although that could be a good spot to check MB to access the lines.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

disneymagicgirl said:


> The union is the center of a lot of my Woes during this whole thing.


Why would you say that? The union is protecting its workers in order of seniority. These are the cast members who make the magic happen-- can you imagine what we would lose if Disney went with new, cheaper employees, or CPs only (or even primarily)? A lot of the soul would be gone.


----------



## Makmak

disneymagicgirl said:


> We are going to Uni for the first time on Saturday. Getting APs. I’ve been impressed by them throughout all this.


We are headed there tomorrow, with AP as well!


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> So, I got an email from SeaWorld advertising special rates.  A weekday single day is now $54.  SeaWorld/Aquatica 2 day ticket is $74.  And Universal is also offering 15 month annual passes.  Me thinks as these parks are opening, with less money-value ratios they are decreasing their prices to drum up interest and fill their capacities.  They must not be reaching their capacities per the reservation system and now are offering pretty good deals.  I wonder, once Disney allows modifications and cancellations and more people understand the limited experience and offerings available at park reopening if Disney may do the same?


Seaworld is learning just how dependent their business is on Walt Disney World too. The good news for them is that about 20,000 DVC members with nothing else to do will be showing up in a couple weeks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Nightmarefandom said:


> no way he doesent lift it by July 7th right now it’s just a formality they’re not even checking people flying into FL from those areas.



I'm sure - but if I am flying down I would still be really nervous, and the stress from worrying about it wouldn't be worth it to me.  Maybe if I was alone or just my wife but no way I would travel down with my family at this point


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> So, I got an email from SeaWorld advertising special rates.  A weekday single day is now $54.  SeaWorld/Aquatica 2 day ticket is $74.  And Universal is also offering 15 month annual passes.  Me thinks as these parks are opening, with less money-value ratios they are decreasing their prices to drum up interest and fill their capacities.  They must not be reaching their capacities per the reservation system and now are offering pretty good deals.  I wonder, once Disney allows modifications and cancellations and more people understand the limited experience and offerings available at park reopening if Disney may do the same?


$11 a month for an ap with no block out dates and parking included,  no downpayment needed


----------



## CastAStone

chicagoshannon said:


> We stayed at Portofino last May and it was really run down (the rooms).  They were very large though and I believe they are remodeling now.
> 
> We stayed at Royal Pacific in January and it was leaps and bounds better although the rooms were a bit smaller.  I would love to try Hard Rock some day but it seems to be the hardest to get a discount with.  We ate breakfast there and I loved the lobby!


Porofino is quite grand and a substantially "better" hotel than even the Grand Flo (and Bice is a legit restaurant) but I agree it needs a refurb so I'm glad to hear it's getting one. Stayed there most recently in Oct 2018. With a refurb it would be far and away the best "on property" resort at any Orlando park. 



Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I’m not easily finding this information searching the threads, so I apologize if any of these are repeated questions.
> 
> 1. It looks like Fantasia Gardens Mini Golf will be open later in June. Do you think this is a fluke on the WDW website? It does seem like it’s ideal for social distancing. Always wanted to try this! Also, does anybody know if AP discounts apply? Any other mini golf courses that you recommend?


Disney had nothing on their calendars and then started adding things. So I don't think there are any mistakes, just things that haven't been announced yet. Heck, you can see what rides and shows are going to be closed just by looking at the hours page for the parks.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> $11 a month for an ap with no block out dates and parking included,  no downpayment needed


Yeah I'm seriously considering it    My only issue is that with our three 2-year olds their ability to wear the M word.  I have no issue wearing at all, but I'm skeptical they will be able to.  And the fine print says your AP starts date of purchase so I couldn't just wait for the restrictions to ease


----------



## chad_1138

I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.


----------



## jenjersnap

CastAStone said:


> Disney had nothing on their calendars and then started adding things. So I don't think there are any mistakes, just things that haven't been announced yet. Heck, you can see what rides and shows are going to be closed just by looking at the hours page for the parks.



So, since water park hours are listed - added back in - is it your opinion that they could possibly open? I know the hub had a message indicating they weren’t so I figured the water parks (and probably minigolf) were errors on the calendar.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chad_1138 said:


> I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.


I would suggest going to Sea World if you go to Universal.  They're both great parks and work well together for a week long vacation.


----------



## shoreward

Brianstl said:


> CSR won't have enough rooms for both if it is true that the NBA is going to require over 1,400 hotel rooms at the beginning between players, coaching staffs, front office people, support staff, referees, medical staffs, etc.  I would assume the MLS will require more because the rosters are twice the size of the NBA and they are bringing more teams.


I read that MLS needs accommodations for 2000 people - not meaning 2000 guest rooms.  With the capacity of Swan/Dolphin and rooms there no longer available for booking by the public till August, it seems like a very viable option for MLS.


----------



## CastAStone

jenjersnap said:


> So, since water park hours are listed - added back in - is it your opinion that they could possibly open? I know the hub had a message indicating they weren’t so I figured the water parks (and probably minigolf) were errors on the calendar.


I did not know that. That puts me more in the “mistake” camp.


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, darn! I wanted to be in the “I like the way you think” camp. 



CastAStone said:


> I did not know that. That puts me more in the “mistake” camp.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneymagicgirl said:


> The union is the center of a lot of my Woes during this whole thing.


Please don't blame the union.  They can't do anything unilaterally.  The current reopening plans are a negotiated joint effort by union and management.


----------



## cakebaker

chad_1138 said:


> I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.


 That’s what happens when Disney screws people around enough. 

A month ago I would’ve been telling you how much I dislike U/O and how I was staying at WDW when my daughter took my grandson for a day trip during our WDW stay. I had absolutely zero interest in going. Today, I’ve spent most of my day looking their website. At this point, I don’t think we’re even going to try and hit the AP preview. 

Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and  cutting absolutely everything they could, refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term. If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry.


----------



## princesscinderella

CastAStone said:


> I did not know that. That puts me more in the “mistake” camp.


 I agree!  I think until all of us with MDE get a push notification that we need to update the app that most of what’s on there for park info is not reliable.  I would assume the new “system” will require an app update too.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

chad_1138 said:


> I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.


We booked a room at Hard Rock as a back up. If CBR is closed and Disney doesn't move us, HRH it is; if CBR is open or Disney moves us, we'll cancel Uni. I was just looking at Uni APs vs regular tickets and it'd def make sense for us to get APs if we do end up going to Uni. (We already have Uni Hollywood APs from last August.) I could even be easily convinced to take a second trip in October if HHN actually happen. I could also see us getting good use out of Uni APs anyway, especially if no park hopping lasts for a while (it'd be pretty easy to decide to take a taxi over to Uni if we couldn't get a Disney park reservation we wanted, or if we finished with the Disney park we had reserved early enough in the day).


----------



## deserrai

cakebaker said:


> That’s what happens when Disney screws people around enough.
> 
> A month ago I would’ve been telling you how much I dislike U/O and how I was staying at WDW when my daughter took my grandson for a day trip during our WDW stay. I had absolutely zero interest in going. Today, I’ve spent most of my day looking their website. At this point, I don’t think we’re even going to try and hit the AP preview.
> 
> Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and  cutting absolutely everything they could, refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term. If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry.



I feel exactly the same. The attitude seems to be that we should be grateful they plan to let us in. I have always had complete faith that Disney will always make it right. I no longer feel that way.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

cakebaker said:


> That’s what happens when Disney screws people around enough.
> 
> A month ago I would’ve been telling you how much I dislike U/O and how I was staying at WDW when my daughter took my grandson for a day trip during our WDW stay. I had absolutely zero interest in going. Today, I’ve spent most of my day looking their website. At this point, I don’t think we’re even going to try and hit the AP preview.
> 
> Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and  cutting absolutely everything they could, refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term. If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry.


Agreed, I took my airline credits and booked Portofino Bay for Thanksgiving 2021. I originally thought I’d book Disney, but not now.

There will be plenty of people that will go back to Disney, they’ll be fine, I’m just disappointed so I’ll check other stuff out. My oldest girl might be into Harry Potter then.


----------



## Tahoegal

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I’m not easily finding this information searching the threads, so I apologize if any of these are repeated questions.
> 
> 1. It looks like Fantasia Gardens Mini Golf will be open later in June. Do you think this is a fluke on the WDW website? It does seem like it’s ideal for social distancing. Always wanted to try this! Also, does anybody know if AP discounts apply? Any other mini golf courses that you recommend?
> 
> 2. How challenging is it to get reservations at Swalfin restaurants? I am under the impression that they are opened/opening. Do they require a mask to walk around the property?
> 
> 3. Does anybody know if the silhouette souvenir stands are operating in Disney Springs?
> 
> 4. Going back to Swalfin: since it’s walking distance to the Boardwalk, do you think that it will be accessible to walk around that resort and eat at some of the restaurants or lounges?
> 
> 5. When do we think that TheVoid will open?


I just got my kids silhouettes done in DS last week.  They are open!


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> $11 a month for an ap with no block out dates and parking included,  no downpayment needed


Where do you see that offer?


----------



## hertamaniac

For you late owls visiting/living in Orlando, it looks like Orange County has lifted their curfew effective immediately.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/orange-county-10-p-m-curfew-lifted-effective-immediately


----------



## disneymagicgirl

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Why would you say that? The union is protecting its workers in order of seniority. These are the cast members who make the magic happen-- can you imagine what we would lose if Disney went with new, cheaper employees, or CPs only (or even primarily)? A lot of the soul would be gone.


Are you implying CPs aren’t a lot of the soul? Because my child was dcpx2 and I can tell you those kids are full of soul. Did you not watch the videos of them heartbroken when they were sent home?
ETA: I also never said they shouldn’t go in order of seniority. My comment was not directed at that at all. They definitely should.


----------



## gottalovepluto

shoreward said:


> I read that MLS needs accommodations for 2000 people - not meaning 2000 guest rooms.  With the capacity of Swan/Dolphin and rooms there no longer available for booking by the public till August, it seems like a very viable option for MLS.


I don’t see them doubling up


----------



## Devil13

chad_1138 said:


> I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.



Exactly what I’m thinking, never been to Universal but it’s looking better every day. 2 room suite at Endless Summer PLUS 4 out of state APs was cheaper than what Disney would have cost for just the room with what they have available.

Now that the NBA is probably taking my Coronado room in August, combined with all the other restrictions that Disney seems to have in place, some until September 2021, it might be a good time to switch over for a year and who knows from there.

Would take a whole lot of changes between now and August for me to go to Disney this year from what we’re currently seeing. Not impossible, but unlikely. 

Kinda sad but I feel like I’m being forced into this decision. Which may be exactly what Disney wants short term. However who’s to say I don’t fall in love with Universal. It’s a risk they seem they’re willing to take. Someone else will likely take my place in their eyes.


----------



## cakebaker

Devil13 said:


> Kinda sad but I feel like I’m being forced into this decision. Which may be exactly what Disney wants short term. However who’s to say I don’t fall in love with Universal. It’s a risk they seem they’re willing to take. Someone else will likely take my place in their eyes.



 I’m not saying I’d never return to a Disney. I’m very interested to see how this all turns out long term. Maybe the changes will suit me just fine. I’m betting they will. I’m an AP, I always stay on site and I’m a sucker for add ons. I’m their target guest.  

But up until now and for almost all of the 35 yrs I’ve been going, Disney had me in their back pocket. I can’t even tell you what it looks like outside the bubble. One time, several years ago we had a 2 night stay at U/O. That’s it. Once on site, we never leave. 

But now, I’m open to try other things. Maybe I’ll hate them, but maybe I won’t. I agree, it’s a risk they’re willing to take. I don’t wish them ill, not hoping there’s a mass exodus from Disney and it does make me sad too. I’m very disappointed in how they’re handling all of this and looking at options. Universal seems to be trying to get business and I like that.


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> Where do you see that offer?


https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual-pass/ for florida residents


----------



## Devil13

cakebaker said:


> I’m not saying I’d never return to a Disney. I’m very interested to see how this all turns out long term. Maybe the changes will suit me just fine. I’m betting they will. I’m an AP, I always stay on site and I’m a sucker for add ons. I’m their target guest.
> 
> But up until now and for almost all of the 35 yrs I’ve been going, Disney had me in their back pocket. I can’t even tell you what it looks like outside the bubble. One time, several years ago we had a 2 night stay at U/O. That’s it. Once on site, we never leave.
> 
> But now, I’m open to try other things. Maybe I’ll hate them, but maybe I won’t. I agree, it’s a risk they’re willing to take. I don’t wish them ill, not hoping there’s a mass exodus from Disney and it does make me sad too. I’m very disappointed in how they’re handling all of this and looking at options. Universal seems to be trying to get business and I like that.



Completely agree. I assume I’ll come back (still have APs for the kids that haven’t started yet) but the minute you leave, there is that risk. I’ll be back, but maybe not as much.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

PixarBall said:


> At this point NY has less new cases than Florida. I just think they don’t want to stop it but they won’t extend it as long as this trend continues. I’d imagine it will lift once the original deadline goes. Otherwise you are killing a ton of tourism and there’s not a point to open your attractions if a huge portion of your travelers can’t come. They won’t be making money off AP holders coming.




I would assume it’s because Florida is so much bigger and many cases are in certain areas of Florida.

For the most part, being the density that NYC is, and the largest majority of cases in that area, the majority of whom would fly from JFK and LGA, so that’s the concern imo 

I guess they can’t just make it people from the state of NY can come but not from the city. 

I don’t think they will extend it either though.


----------



## RWinNOLA

What a quiet day today in terms of news.  I was hoping new info would start coming in regarding reservation system and resorts that will be closed and/or occupied by NBA/MLS.


----------



## SarahC97

cakebaker said:


> That’s what happens when Disney screws people around enough.
> 
> A month ago I would’ve been telling you how much I dislike U/O and how I was staying at WDW when my daughter took my grandson for a day trip during our WDW stay. I had absolutely zero interest in going. Today, I’ve spent most of my day looking their website. At this point, I don’t think we’re even going to try and hit the AP preview.
> 
> Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and  cutting absolutely everything they could, refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term. If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry.


I feel like I anticipated the whole cut of experiences and even the delay in opening, but the lack of communication and uncertainty surrounding all of it, especially for AP holders, is really annoying and making me want to throw my hands up and forget about Disney for a few years. I've looked at the Universal website more in the past month than I ever had before...


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m still over here waiting for them to let me book for the 50th.


----------



## Chilbert

SarahC97 said:


> I feel like I anticipated the whole cut of experiences and even the delay in opening, but the lack of communication and uncertainty surrounding all of it, especially for AP holders, is really annoying and making me want to throw my hands up and forget about Disney for a few years. I've looked at the Universal website more in the past month than I ever had before...



Butterbeer seems to be the new Dole Whip...


----------



## Aron1012

cakebaker said:


> That’s what happens when Disney screws people around enough.
> 
> A month ago I would’ve been telling you how much I dislike U/O and how I was staying at WDW when my daughter took my grandson for a day trip during our WDW stay. I had absolutely zero interest in going. Today, I’ve spent most of my day looking their website. At this point, I don’t think we’re even going to try and hit the AP preview.
> 
> Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and  cutting absolutely everything they could, refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term. If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry.



Same with us.  We cancelled our early August DVC stay.  Had plans to buy APs for all 5 of us and go this winter along with next Summer.  Instead likely going to sell one of our contracts and just bank the other points.  Will see when how things look by next Summer.   We aren't interested in paying premium prices for half experiences.

I did send an email to Guest Services letting them know why.  Instead of normal call I have always received in past,  they just sent a cursory email it would be forwarded on.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual-pass/ for florida residents



I didn't realize the Discovery Cove opens this Thursday as well.  With the Florida resident discount, I think it is a solid offer.  Since I already snorkel in our local springs, I'm thinking Discovery Cove offers a strong experience/value especially with their Grand Reef.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I always thought the risk Disney was taking was that by the time they actually do open up, and if everything else is starting to get more normal and open, they might actually be behind in their thinking. 

Take infection rates, etc out of it. I’m just speaking from an opening standpoint. If all the other parks are open, water parks, parades, etc and maybe even more open in July, when Disney opens up they could be the ones way behind with policies that were dated and would have worked early June but not mid July 

We’ll see come July.

And I really hope this isn’t more about the NBA then it is the guests. They probably are paying more then what they expect to get from guests?


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> I didn't realize the Discovery Cove opens this Thursday as well.  With the Florida resident discount, I think it is a solid offer.  Since I already snorkel in our local springs, I'm thinking Discovery Cove offers a strong experience/value especially with their Grand Reef.


It's so beautiful.  A super relaxing day


----------



## Magical Courtney

I really don’t know how I feel about the entire NBA and their families taking up thousands of hotel rooms from July to October. I understand they need to see their families but that’s taking away from paying costumers.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m still over here waiting for them to let me book for the 50th.



I'm so glad I got mine in on one of the last days booking was allowed! My non-Disney understanding family thinks I am a psycho for having a vacation already booked for next October though  Availability was decent (Aside from CR TPV or CL) right before it shut off if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> Swolphin: *calls Disney*
> *crickets*
> Swolphin: *calls Disney*
> *crickets*
> Swolphin: *calls Disney*
> *crickets*
> Swolphin: *calls Disney*
> *crickets*
> Then suddenly one magical morning....
> Swolphin: *calls Disney*
> Disney: sup?
> Swolphin: Hi!!! just want make sure we have re-opening logistics worked out for July!
> Disney:
> *click*


Swolphine: "Hello Disney! Long time no talk! Are you planning to run that sweet boat transportation to Epcot and DHS from our dock?"

Disney: *click"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Magical Courtney said:


> I really don’t know how I feel about the entire NBA and their families taking up thousands of hotel rooms from July to October. I understand they need to see their families but that’s taking away from paying costumers.



Oh the NBA is paying. Disney is definitely making some serious $ off of this deal in more ways than just the resort.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm so glad I got mine in on one of the last days booking was allowed! My non-Disney understanding family thinks I am a psycho for having a vacation already booked for next October though  Availability was decent (Aside from CR TPV or CL) right before it shut off if it makes you feel any better.



I just want Pop since we are spending a small fortune on our May trip. Since deciding that I feel better about getting what we want.


----------



## Magical Courtney

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh the NBA is paying. Disney is definitely making some serious $ off of this deal in more ways than just the resort.


I understand that but for that long? How are they trusting players to stay at their resorts? I would go crazy if I was required to stay within the boundaries of CSR and the ESPN sports complex for 4 months.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Magical Courtney said:


> I understand that but for that long? How are they trusting players to stay at their resorts? I would go crazy if I was required to stay within the boundaries of CSR and the ESPN sports complex for 4 months.



Contracts and salaries. I'm sure there was a risk assessment. No plan is perfect, but considering the situation this is a decent way to create a bubble. It looks like dining and golf will be allowed as well so there will be some outlets to unwind.


----------



## cakebaker

Aron1012 said:


> I did send an email to Guest Services letting them know why. Instead of normal call I have always received in past, they just sent a cursory email it would be forwarded on.




 Same here. I’m a firm believer in letting them know both good and bad, rather than just complain here. I don’t  email them a lot, but they have never failed to call when I did, until this time. I got probably the same letter you did where they just fill in the blank with your name to make it seem personalized. 

I didn’t expect miracles, but I I did expect them to at least care enough to discuss it. But they didn’t. I realize it’s a crazy time, but if you don’t have time to address guest issues, there’s a problem,


----------



## Disneysoule

Magical Courtney said:


> I understand that but for that long? How are they trusting players to stay at their resorts? I would go crazy if I was required to stay within the boundaries of CSR and the ESPN sports complex for 4 months.


I bet you could find a way to stay in your room for a few months for a couple million dollars or 38.3 million like LeBron gets. $$$$$$$


----------



## vinotinto

Eric Smith said:


> This matches what Remy is saying about the reservation system being a permanent change.


Exactly. This is what I have been thinking too. There is no way that they are completely changing how guests access the parks and book dining and experiences if they were not planning to make this a long-term change. They are not doing this just to get WDW reopened. They already had some ideas in place and are probably using this as an opportunity to get that implemented.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Magical Courtney said:


> I understand that but for that long? How are they trusting players to stay at their resorts? I would go crazy if I was required to stay within the boundaries of CSR and the ESPN sports complex for 4 months.



After staying almost entirely in the boundaries of my house for almost 3 months in mostly snow ... I think I could suffer


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Disneysoule said:


> I bet you could find a way to stay in your room for a few months for a couple million dollars or 38.3 million like LeBron gets. $$$$$$$


Maybe.  But what about the lower-paid equipment managers, trainers, etc?  Each team will be bringing a few of these ancillary staff members, presumably with their families at least as an option.  It's not all about the athletes and the owners in the bubble.  Plus, media is in some way affected here, as well.  So that gets in to the behind the scenes technical operators of cameras, lights, rigging, etc.  Their families deserve some way to let off steam and not just be confined to a room or the WWoS facility.  That's why it wouldn't chap me so hard to see teams get "special treatment" tours or whatever as they are eliminated from competition.  There are many who we will never hear about brought into the bubble.  Not everyone is LeBron or Giannis.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m still over here waiting for them to let me book for the 50th.



 We had plans on a huge blowout trip for the 50th. I’m glad we hadn’t finalized any plans yet. We’ve been so disappointed about our cancellations I’d hate to have another one on the books that we might end up having to cancel.

Now I can sit back and see what happens before deciding with no pressure. Hopefully conditions will be something we can work with. Right now, we don’t even know when the 50th will officially start. Plenty of time.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

disneymagicgirl said:


> Are you implying CPs aren’t a lot of the soul? Because my child was dcpx2 and I can tell you those kids are full of soul. Did you not watch the videos of them heartbroken when they were sent home?
> ETA: I also never said they shouldn’t go in order of seniority. My comment was not directed at that at all. They definitely should.


I did watch the videos, and I did not say anything negative about the CPs-- but you also need to understand that there are cast members that remember me from when I was 8, and who I visit when I fly down.  If Disney COULD save the money, they would, at the expense of these cast members. The union is what is protecting their positions. Unfortunately, union seniority is why the CPs won't be back for a while. 

I am also majorly pro-union; I teach in Wisconsin, post Walker and his act 10. I sympathize with the union workers, even though I am CP age.


----------



## vinotinto

hereforthechurros said:


> Great breakdown!
> 
> When it became clear in April that they would not be reopening any time soon, I wonder why they didn't start this process and in fact offered a highly coveted recovery offer. They announced reopening and started blocking new data on the same day. Why wait until late May to stop taking reservations especially knowing this new reservation system was a possibility and something Disney has been toying with for some time (or so I've gleaned)? Would have made things a heck of a lot easier to be doing this the past two months. It's hard to believe that was the plan as it's not a very good one.
> 
> Remy has stated differently but this whole thing feels unorganized and now, very rushed. I'm sure it will be fine at the end of the day, *but they sat closed for months and it looks like they halted ALL movement instead of gearing up for an eventual reopening, until they were forced to.*


It's difficult to be agile if you are a large company. You have to gather data and then convince other leaders that your proposal for change is the one that is going to solve x or y problem and that it is worth allocating x resources to making it happen. I'm sure it took a bit of time just to make that decision.

There were some indications along the way that they were considering capping capacity without using a reservation system. FPs were severely limited, much more limited than what we had typically seen in busy periods. I think they considered simply keeping the current system, maybe with fewer ADRs and fewer FPs, and maybe selling fewer tickets and then decided to overhaul the entire thing. I'm sure there is a good reason behind it. It probably aligns better with the Genie and the "paid FP" ideas. Having your guests pay for something that was free never goes well. But, if they take away FP ffor a while, and then there is an option to fast track your virtual queue, then that will be a lot more palatable than making FPs paid.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

vinotinto said:


> Exactly. This is what I have been thinking too. There is no way that they are completely changing how guests access the parks and book dining and experiences if they were not planning to make this a long-term change. They are not doing this just to get WDW reopened. They already had some ideas in place and are probably using this as an opportunity to get that implemented.


Agreed.  We aren't typically a "hopping" family, but even when the ability to do so is brought back (it is a big money maker, so I'm sure it will return in some fashion), I can see them requiring guests to reserve the hopping in some form or fashion.  Like a morning safari AK experience followed by the common afternoon break, then dinner and drink tour around WS.  Or a SW:GE morning facilitated by "Genie," a quick swim in the heat of the afternoon, and HEA to end the night.  But they'll want to know when you'll be in each park, and for roughly how long.  Enter when you wish in certain hours, but not before your "window" for the second park begins.


----------



## cakebaker

I’m out of the loop, clearly. What is Genie?


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> We had plans on a huge blowout trip for the 50th. I’m glad we hadn’t finalized any plans yet. We’ve been so disappointed about our cancellations I’d hate to have another one on the books that we might end up having to cancel.
> 
> Now I can sit back and see what happens before deciding with no pressure. Hopefully conditions will be something we can work with. Right now, we don’t even know when the 50th will officially start. Plenty of time.



I’m planning to be there October 1, 2021.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Same here. I’m a firm believer in letting them know both good and bad, rather than just complain here. I don’t  email them a lot, but they have never failed to call when I did, until this time. I got probably the same letter you did where they just fill in the blank with your name to make it seem personalized.
> 
> I didn’t expect miracles, but I I did expect them to at least care enough to discuss it. But they didn’t. I realize it’s a crazy time, but if you don’t have time to address guest issues, there’s a problem,


I'm sorry they dropped the ball on calling you. I wrote to them about my disappointments and they called me within 48 hours to discuss it. I was surprised as a previous time I emailed them they just sent me a canned response.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

cakebaker said:


> I’m out of the loop, clearly. What is Genie?


An announced "experience facilitator" during D23, which many have rumored to be part of the paid FP system.  A way to get your day planned with "wishes" granted along the way.  I'm sure some will cost a diamond in the rough, but that's in another thread ...


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> I’m out of the loop, clearly. What is Genie?


----------



## Sandisw

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would assume it’s because Florida is so much bigger and many cases are in certain areas of Florida.
> 
> For the most part, being the density that NYC is, and the largest majority of cases in that area, the majority of whom would fly from JFK and LGA, so that’s the concern imo
> 
> I guess they can’t just make it people from the state of NY can come but not from the city.
> 
> I don’t think they will extend it either though.



Well, my county is entering phase 3 soon, and doing well.  So, I do wish they would decide based on where one lives In the state.

But, at least NYC went to Phase 1 today so by end of the month, even they should be Phase 2.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> I’m out of the loop, clearly. What is Genie?


https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...nning-app-called-disney-genie-coming-in-2020/


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> I'm sorry they dropped the ball on calling you. I wrote to them about my disappointments and they called me within 48 hours to discuss it. I was surprised as a previous time I emailed them they just sent me a canned response.



Just by chance, did you discuss or get an answer on AP extensions/refunds?  They haven't called me back yet.


----------



## PixarBall

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would assume it’s because Florida is so much bigger and many cases are in certain areas of Florida.
> 
> For the most part, being the density that NYC is, and the largest majority of cases in that area, the majority of whom would fly from JFK and LGA, so that’s the concern imo
> 
> I guess they can’t just make it people from the state of NY can come but not from the city.
> 
> I don’t think they will extend it either though.


True even so NY is at 700 cases yesterday. Florida at 1100. It turned around so fast in terms of new cases. If you are going to stop NYers from coming you’ll have to start quarantining other states. Many many states are doubling their usual number daily since reopening. I’m sure once these protest numbers hit we will see even bigger spikes. A protestor who didn’t wear a mask just came down with corona after being at protests all last week. If we are going to be out doing things at least wear a mask so we don’t have to restart all the good we just did for 3 months.


----------



## CastAStone

cakebaker said:


> I’m out of the loop, clearly. What is Genie?


Touring Plans but instead of improving your vacation it sends you to things that make Disney more money.

Edited to add: or away from things that cost Disney money.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

CastAStone said:


> Touring Plans but instead of improving your vacation it sends you to things that make Disney more money.


I thought the same thing when this was announced!  They hired Len and his team and found a way to monetize!  Surely more lucrative than trying to push the Etsy shirt makers to the fringes!


----------



## sara_s

cakebaker said:


> Same here. I’m a firm believer in letting them know both good and bad, rather than just complain here. I don’t  email them a lot, but they have never failed to call when I did, until this time. I got probably the same letter you did where they just fill in the blank with your name to make it seem personalized.
> 
> I didn’t expect miracles, but I I did expect them to at least care enough to discuss it. But they didn’t. I realize it’s a crazy time, but if you don’t have time to address guest issues, there’s a problem,


I did the same. I let them know that the options of "partial refund" or "extend" don't work for me. I don't want to give up my AP - we're Silver as we prefer going Sept-May (no summer or holidays), staying onsite, hopping, eating at Signature dining, yadda yadda. I live 3 hours away, but am still a planner, even if I know I can plan for flexibility. 

I'm not trying to think the worst, as I've loved Disney my whole life and have gone every year for the past 32. I just made the case that AP can be the most loyal customers, and without knowing how this reservation system is going to operate, I don't think it's appropriate to start the clock on AP's until we can gain access to the perks that lured us in and we paid for. I also got the email response, no call.


----------



## RWinNOLA

AmberMV said:


> I'm sorry they dropped the ball on calling you. I wrote to them about my disappointments and they called me within 48 hours to discuss it. I was surprised as a previous time I emailed them they just sent me a canned response.



It’s awesome they called you and I’m sure they would like to call everyone.  There have been reports lately of people waiting on hold for hours to discuss reservation changes.  

I suspect they are completely overwhelmed with all the changes that they need to address and just don’t have the time to personally respond to all the e-mail complaints which are also likely at an all time high.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Maybe.  But what about the lower-paid equipment managers, trainers, etc?  Each team will be bringing a few of these ancillary staff members, presumably with their families at least as an option.  It's not all about the athletes and the owners in the bubble.  Plus, media is in some way affected here, as well.  So that gets in to the behind the scenes technical operators of cameras, lights, rigging, etc.  Their families deserve some way to let off steam and not just be confined to a room or the WWoS facility.  That's why it wouldn't chap me so hard to see teams get "special treatment" tours or whatever as they are eliminated from competition.  There are many who we will never hear about brought into the bubble.  Not everyone is LeBron or Giannis.


I very much doubt non-players are bringing families. Well, owners, coaches maybe... But support staff? Nah.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Just by chance, did you discuss or get an answer on AP extensions/refunds?  They haven't called me back yet.


That wasn't one of my questions to them and I had soooo many     I did mention I'm questioning the value of my AP that I just bought in February with all the limitations and that I have three 2-year olds who will be difficult at best to mask up, and that I'm considering a refund.  She was polite and said she understood but I don't think she has answers for any of that yet.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> I very much doubt non-players are bringing families. Well, owners, coaches maybe... But support staff? Nah.


For some, that would end up a 12 week business trip without family. Perhaps as the team count contracts a little they allow the playoff teams’ families in. IDK, I just don’t see them away from home for that long. It’s basketball, not a military deployment.


----------



## Anna_Sh

hertamaniac said:


> Just by chance, did you discuss or get an answer on AP extensions/refunds?  They haven't called me back yet.


I called the passholder information number last week (the one in the initial email Disney sent out to those with APs).  I got through in less than 10 minutes.  I was just checking that renewing my pass wouldn’t mess up the extension, and he told me it would just be added to my new pass.  He also gave me the dates the parks are officially going to open and told me that no decision has been made yet on the exact length of the extension.  I never in a million years considered cancelling my pass as I’m excited to see how Disney handles these limited experiences (I know I’m weird—I was also enjoying tracking the EPCOT construction in person before the closure).  I think he was surprised I had such a quick question.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agreed.  We aren't typically a "hopping" family, but even when the ability to do so is brought back (it is a big money maker, so I'm sure it will return in some fashion), I can see them requiring guests to reserve the hopping in some form or fashion.  Like a morning safari AK experience followed by the common afternoon break, then dinner and drink tour around WS.  Or a SW:GE morning facilitated by "Genie," a quick swim in the heat of the afternoon, and HEA to end the night.  But they'll want to know when you'll be in each park, and for roughly how long.  Enter when you wish in certain hours, but not before your "window" for the second park begins.


Wow - talk about having to micro-manage your vacation!  I'm sure this would be great for Disney trying to manage personnel and other expenses, but it will be very restrictive/limiting for guests.  Makes me sad to think it may come to this.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Wow - talk about having to micro-manage your vacation!  I'm sure this would be great for Disney trying to manage personnel and other expenses, but it will be very restrictive/limiting for guests.  Makes me sad to think it may come to this.


I don’t disagree, and it’s why we need a 3 night cruise just to breathe after the parks already!


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Wow - talk about having to micro-manage your vacation!  I'm sure this would be great for Disney trying to manage personnel and other expenses, but it will be very restrictive/limiting for guests.  Makes me sad to think it may come to this.


More convoluted Disney World gets, the more I think that everyone should just go to Disneyland.


----------



## princesscinderella

Chilbert said:


> Butterbeer seems to be the new Dole Whip...



Get it frozen or hot... the regular gets warm too quickly because they serve it without ice and just taste like a luke warm cream soda.



hertamaniac said:


> I didn't realize the Discovery Cove opens this Thursday as well.  With the Florida resident discount, I think it is a solid offer.  Since I already snorkel in our local springs, I'm thinking Discovery Cove offers a strong experience/value especially with their Grand Reef.


Discovery cove is amazing and I highly recommend it.  It’s like the best full day cruise excursion you could ever have.  All you can eat, drink, Dolphins, snorkeling, tubing relaxing on the beach!!  The grounds are beautiful you won’t feel like you are in Orlando.
Edited to add if you pay admission to discovery cove you get unlimited admission to sea world, aquatica and Busch gardens for 14 days it’s a great deal too


----------



## rteetz

https://variety.com/2020/biz/asia/hong-kong-disneyland-ocean-park-reopen-shortly-1234627506/


----------



## Violetspider

CastAStone said:


> More convoluted Disney World gets, the more I think that everyone should just go to Disneyland.


I hadn't been there since I moved away in 2005 (pre fast pass era). Well I went for 9 days last December. What an amazing trip. Not planning anything but the park I wanted to start the day in and having MaxPass....OMG! I wish I still lived in Southern California now.

Edit: I did reserve the World of Color Dessert Party about 60 days in advance.


----------



## Llama mama

Mit88 said:


> I think they said the reason SAB wasn’t going to be open was because salt water wasn’t approved by the CDC, only chlorine


I am not sure it’s salt water . I have swam in it many times . I have a salt water pool at home . I Do not believe that it is salt water.


----------



## cakebaker

sullivan.kscott said:


> I don’t disagree, and it’s why we need a 3 night cruise just to breathe after the parks already!


Oh my....speaking of cruises. I’ve been so wrapped up in this stuff, I had completely forgotten about a little thing called a Disney cruise I have planned for October 12. DCL extended the cancellation for the Magic today to Oct 2. Anyone want to guess what the first cruise for the Magic is after that date? Yup....October 12.

I swear, if they cancel that too... 

Sorry, off topic I know, but I just now saw the cancellation notices for DCL and was like wait...I have a cruise scheduled.


----------



## cakebaker

Llama mama said:


> I am not sure it’s salt water . I have swam in it many times . I have a salt water pool at home . I Do not believe that it is salt water.


It's not salt water.


----------



## Mit88

Llama mama said:


> I am not sure it’s salt water . I have swam in it many times . I have a salt water pool at home . I Do not believe that it is salt water.



it’s not salt water.


----------



## Krandor

deserrai said:


> I feel exactly the same. The attitude seems to be that we should be grateful they plan to let us in. I have always had complete faith that Disney will always make it right. I no longer feel that way.



I'm the opposite. I like that disney is being careful and cautious and not trying to rush things and be the first to be open and taking as many precautions as they can and giving themselves as much flexibility as they can.


----------



## Luvears

bernina said:


> This also provides more options if folks are forced to quarantine due to illness, not passing temperature checks, etc.  If you come down with Covid like symptoms on your trip, not only can you not go to parks, DS, etc. You also won't be able to fly either. Once they open more hotels I bet they will hold some kitchen rooms in inventory in case they need to move a guest from a standard hotel room due to quarantine.


I was wondering this very same thing! 14 day quarantine in a studio sounds like torture.


----------



## OKW Lover

Krandor said:


> I'm the opposite. I like that disney is being careful and cautious and not trying to rush things and be the first to be open and taking as many precautions as they can and giving themselves as much flexibility as they can.


I agree.  It seems like so many of the posters here think that Disney is with-holding information on purposes.  I believe that they simply haven't decided.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Krandor said:


> I'm the opposite. I like that disney is being careful and cautious and not trying to rush things and be the first to be open and taking as many precautions as they can and giving themselves as much flexibility as they can.



I’m with you about Disney being cautious but will admit that the communication is disappointing.  So many people have been cooped up due to COVID and desperately want to get out and would just like so solidify plans for the summer.  So many are on hold to decide what they want to do and feels kind of like they (Disney) don’t really care.  They will announce what they want to announce when the announce it and if you don’t like it, then you can cancel.


----------



## Llama mama

cakebaker said:


> It's not salt water.


That’s what I thought. Someone posted it was.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

cakebaker said:


> Oh my....speaking of cruises. I’ve been so wrapped up in this stuff, I had completely forgotten about a little thing called a Disney cruise I have planned for October 12. DCL extended the cancellation for the Magic today to Oct 2. Anyone want to guess what the first cruise for the Magic is after that date? Yup....October 12.
> 
> I swear, if they cancel that too...
> 
> Sorry, off topic I know, but I just now saw the cancellation notices for DCL and was like wait...I have a cruise scheduled.


DCL has about as much to share as any other cruise line, because there are so many logistics involved in staffing, ports of call, feeding people, port adventures, etc etc etc. 
They get a much longer leash from me, and have been amazing in their customer service recoveries through this. 
We had a June cruise cancel, and when we pushed to next March, they extended our OBB and gave us the extra 25%. Still winning even shoreside in the customer service dept in my eyes. But it certainly stinks, no doubt about it.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I made a reservation last weekend for the Dolphin for July 21-23. Do you think I'll be cancelled or will they offer to move me?


----------



## chicagoshannon

1GoldenSun said:


> I made a reservation last weekend for the Dolphin for July 21-23. Do you think I'll be cancelled or will they offer to move me?


I would guess you'll be canceled.  I don't think Disney will have anything to do with moving guests from a different hotel chain.


----------



## cakebaker

.


sullivan.kscott said:


> DCL has about as much to share as any other cruise line, because there are so many logistics involved in staffing, ports of call, feeding people, port adventures, etc etc etc.
> They get a much longer leash from me, and have been amazing in their customer service recoveries through this.
> We had a June cruise cancel, and when we pushed to next March, they extended our OBB and gave us the extra 25%. Still winning even shoreside in the customer service dept in my eyes. But it certainly stinks, no doubt about it.


I'm not even seriously worried about it. I expect it's going to get cancelled, but just found it amazing that my lucky streak continues. I did go in and pif as soon as I remembered I even had it scheduled so we'd be eligible for the credit.  I've always loved DCL customer service. It is second to none, imo. Ours was an OBB too, so good to know!


----------



## cakebaker

Llama mama said:


> That’s what I thought. Someone posted it was.


I tried researching it some because I've seen that posted before and wondered why anyone thought it was salt water. Reliable information is hard to come by. It may have been salt water when it first opened, but if so, didn't last long. I even read one article where it supposedly had live fish in it, but I'm seriously doubting that.


----------



## CastAStone

1GoldenSun said:


> I made a reservation last weekend for the Dolphin for July 21-23. Do you think I'll be cancelled or will they offer to move me?


It would be Marriott making the decision and I assume they would offer you another Marriott property.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess you'll be canceled.  I don't think Disney will have anything to do with moving guests from a different hotel chain.



Oh well, renting DVC points is probably a better idea anyway.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> .
> 
> I'm not even seriously worried about it. I expect it's going to get cancelled, but just found it amazing that my lucky streak continues. I did go in and pif as soon as I remembered I even had it scheduled so we'd be eligible for the credit.  I've always loved DCL customer service. It is second to none, imo. Ours was an OBB too, so good to know!



DCL was great with my cancellation. Keep in mind the 125% only applies to base cruise fare, taxes/transfers/port fees will be refunded back to you (super quickly). Depending on your cruise the credit can still be pretty hefty though! If my rebooking plan works out, I'm going to have a fun little trip to Tiffany with some of my extra


----------



## sullivan.kscott

cakebaker said:


> .
> 
> I'm not even seriously worried about it. I expect it's going to get cancelled, but just found it amazing that my lucky streak continues. I did go in and pif as soon as I remembered I even had it scheduled so we'd be eligible for the credit.  I've always loved DCL customer service. It is second to none, imo.


We are pif with GC bought at Target. But, I don’t care ‘cause now we’re all settled up for next March, and then some!


IceSkatingPrincess said:


> DCL was great with my cancellation. Keep in mind the 125% only applies to base cruise fare, taxes/transfers/port fees will be refunded back to you (super quickly). Depending on your cruise the credit can still be pretty hefty though! If my rebooking plan works out, I'm going to have a fun little trip to Tiffany with some of my extra


My wife has Tiffany money, and I’ll get to spend an extra night at Meridian! I think it’s the first time in our Disney history we’ve modified and not owed! When we transferred, they just transferred taxes and fees over, as well.


----------



## Wreckem

Magical Courtney said:


> I understand that but for that long? How are they trusting players to stay at their resorts? I would go crazy if I was required to stay within the boundaries of CSR and the ESPN sports complex for 4 months.



The NBA players will abide by the rules because if they break the rules they’ll have to sit out games.


----------



## snvanvl

I just noticed my 5 day Park Hopper tickets on MDE now say "NonTransferable". It will no longer allow me to transfer to a new person even though they have not been used.
Anybody else have this on theirs?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

sullivan.kscott said:


> We are pif with GC bought at Target. But, I don’t care ‘cause now we’re all settled up for next March, and then some!
> 
> My wife has Tiffany money, and I’ll get to spend an extra night at Meridian! I think it’s the first time in our Disney history we’ve modified and not owed! When we transferred, they just transferred taxes and fees over, as well.



That's awesome! Maybe I am mistaken and it was only the transfers/hotel/gratuity that got refunded right away then... I got a whole bunch of refunds very quickly. They were ON IT. I'd have to go check. I do feel like DCL took very good care of me through all of this though.


----------



## BrianR

I lost the quotes, but I know the Philadelphia Union put 2 players in a room for road trips, so if they don't bring families and such it could keep the rooms down.

For both the NBA and MLS if the parks close at 6 or 7, you know darn well they're going to run evening experiences here or there for them.  That's extra filler content for their league (and Disney's) social media channels and even some goofy stuff to put on NBA Network.

I'm thinking these sports announcements are on the hush hush until the services for Mr. Floyd are concluded at a minimum.  In the current climate it's tough to thread the needle to announce new things but be respectful of everything going on that's much more serious than sports.


----------



## 570traveler

snvanvl said:


> I just noticed my 5 day Park Hopper tickets on MDE now say "NonTransferable". It will no longer allow me to transfer to a new person even though they have not been used.
> Anybody else have this on theirs?



Both mine still say Reassign Ticket


----------



## OKWFan88

snvanvl said:


> I just noticed my 5 day Park Hopper tickets on MDE now say "NonTransferable". It will no longer allow me to transfer to a new person even though they have not been used.
> Anybody else have this on theirs?


I checked my hubby’s Ticket and his is also non transferable now when yesterday I could reassign.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual-pass/ for florida residents



I would so take up on that if masks were only recommended. But I think if they were only recommended they wouldn’t have to offer such deep discounts. I know no one local that has any plans to go to any park till it’s dropped (NE FL).


----------



## Aug2020distrip

570traveler said:


> Both mine still say Reassign Ticket


All of mine still say reassign ticket as well


----------



## AmberMV

jlwhitney said:


> I would so take up on that if masks were only recommended. But I think if they were only recommended they wouldn’t have to offer such deep discounts. I know no one local that has any plans to go to any park till it’s dropped (NE FL).


On the flip I expect prices to perhaps increase once the CDC relaxes the recommendations, as that will prompt tons of people to start their vacations or trips.


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> On the flip I expect prices to perhaps increase once the CDC relaxes the recommendations, as that will prompt tons of people to start their vacations or trips.



oh I’m sure and people will want to go again.

I’d gamble the pass if I felt confident masks
Will be dropped by sept. Since we wouldn’t be going either way till then at the earliest.


----------



## Ariel 1715

snvanvl said:


> I just noticed my 5 day Park Hopper tickets on MDE now say "NonTransferable". It will no longer allow me to transfer to a new person even though they have not been used.
> Anybody else have this on theirs?


Well I just had a moment of panic. I went to check and no tickets... The  cast member I chatted with said they are getting the new system ready and when I refreshed I could see my tickets and they still say transferable. But he did offer to make sure my email was current in MDE because that is how they will be contacting you when the new reservation system is out...


----------



## bffer

sullivan.kscott said:


> For some, that would end up a 12 week business trip without family. Perhaps as the team count contracts a little they allow the playoff teams’ families in. IDK, I just don’t see them away from home for that long. It’s basketball, not a military deployment.


I have a friend who is media relations manager for a baseball team and he goes to spring training with the team. His family stays at home. Granted, that's only six weeks.


----------



## Marissa227

My tickets are part of a package. The theme park tickets say *Nontransferable but the MNSHHP tickets still have option to reassign.


----------



## skeeter31

bffer said:


> I have a friend who is media relations manager for a baseball team and he goes to spring training with the team. His family stays at home. Granted, that's only six weeks.


True, but most players bring their families to Florida for spring training. A lot rent houses near the stadiums. So for NBA to be without families for that long would be weird.


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> True, but most players bring their families to Florida for spring training. A lot rent houses near the stadiums. So for NBA to be without families for that long would be weird.


Long time to go without their mistresses, too.


----------



## bffer

skeeter31 said:


> True, but most players bring their families to Florida for spring training. A lot rent houses near the stadiums. So for NBA to be without families for that long would be weird.


This wasn't about players. OP noted support staff might not be bringing family and then another stated it would be a long time away from family. I'm just noting that the support staff I know doesn't usually bring family to spring training.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Disney isn't being cautious, Disney is being cheap.    

Disney thinks they can penny pinch this much , it might actually backfire this time.   I really feel bad for the call center staff, they are being thrown to the wolves with no information.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OKW Lover said:


> I agree.  It seems like so many of the posters here think that Disney is with-holding information on purposes.  I believe that they simply haven't decided.


I would believe you if some UK TAs and a couple major US ones didn’t release info they received direct from Disney 1-2 weeks before we and most TAs end up receiving it. Consistently.

So yes. Disney is withholding major opening data on purpose.


----------



## disneyfan150

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> That's awesome! Maybe I am mistaken and it was only the transfers/hotel/gratuity that got refunded right away then... I got a whole bunch of refunds very quickly. They were ON IT. I'd have to go check. I do feel like DCL took very good care of me through all of this though.


Oh I am sooo jealous of your refunds.  I had a Royal Caribbean cruise booked for May 30th. First I had to wait and wait and wait for the announcement of the cancelled cruise. Then, the day it was cancelled I went online and requested a refund instead of a Future Cruise Credit. Even with 125% FCC, the same cruise ind 2021 was going to be $1000 more. On Memorial Day, the TA called to ask if I was ready to book using my new *FCC!!! *This was 6 weeks after requesting the refund.  So now I go back to the end of the line and I am playing the waiting game again.  We had the perfect vacation planned on Symphony of the Seas. I bought many things during a Black Friday sale. I have seen zero in they way of a refund.

And now I am also waiting for Disney to make up it's mind. . .

I REALLY hate this virus.


----------



## Theactualdisneyprincess

Tahoegal said:


> I just got my kids silhouettes done in DS last week.  They are open!



Where can I find it?


----------



## Jothmas

I have a 7/5-7/9 booking (which was already plan B), but the day before the opening announcement I decided I better have a plan C, so I booked air travel for last of week of July too and made reservation at B Resort. After the opening announcement, it wasn't clear if I needed a Disney hotel. So for plan D, I went on Agoda and booked ASMu also for that last week of July. I was able to add the ASMu reservation on MDE. I've been checking the availability on Agoda and it looks like yesterday they finally show all their Disney listings as sold out.


----------



## MrsBooch

So is there a definition to "initial opening period"?

I know on Saturday there was not.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> So is there a definition to "initial opening period"?
> 
> I know on Saturday there was not.


Nope


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270172246548480000


----------



## wendow

cakebaker said:


> I tried researching it some because I've seen that posted before and wondered why anyone thought it was salt water. Reliable information is hard to come by. It may have been salt water when it first opened, but if so, didn't last long. *I even read one article where it supposedly had live fish in it, but I'm seriously doubting that.*



I have read this too. Supposedly the small pool area to the side of and including the lazy river, which isn't connected to anything else, at one time had live fish and I believe I read they allowed snorkeling. No clue if that is true or not but if true, I guess that area would have been salt water. We've been staying at BC almost annually for 8 years or so and SAB has only been chlorine for as long as we've been going.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wendow said:


> Fall kids aren’t cancelled - yet - and I hope Disney can find a way to bring them on. My dd20 was on her CP back in the spring and sent home. It was devastating for her and all the kids. I hate to think of another group not getting to go


 It has already happened.  My cousin’s  daughter was scheduled to begin her training in May and it was cancelled late in March, shortly after the parks closed.


----------



## wendow

scrappinginontario said:


> It has already happened.  My cousin’s  daughter was scheduled to begin her training in May and it was cancelled late in March, shortly after the parks closed.


That was the Fall Advantage kids who were to begin in May. I'm very sorry for your niece  My dd was on her DCP and sent home in March. So sad  

The regular Fall program has not officially been cancelled at this time but all indications are that it will be. Like a lot of other things right now, Disney isn't doing the best at communication. They really need to let the Fall program kids know so they can sign up for classes, not quit their jobs, secure housing at their college, etc.


----------



## jade1

chad_1138 said:


> I like seeing there are lots of people talking about first trips to UO and getting APs.  That is our back up plan if Disney falls through for July.  We are planning UO at the end of July, that way with the 15 months we can get 2 fall break trips out of 1 pass.



DD finally went today since it wasn't raining. They go a lot and she said to her it was about 30% of the lowest crowd she's seen. 

Also mentioned the app would give her options like " you can ride in 8 minutes" or choose to stop back between 2:20 and 2:30, or 3:20 and 3:30. So it might be a good choice for a while. Wish we were there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sullivan.kscott said:


> For some, that would end up a 12 week business trip without family. Perhaps as the team count contracts a little they allow the playoff teams’ families in. IDK, I just don’t see them away from home for that long. It’s basketball, not a military deployment.


 I would be surprised if many of their families travel with them.  There won’t be a lot for them to do and they will spend a good amount of time in their resort room while their parent is working.  I used to travel with my mom when she travelled for business and the novelty soon wore off when I was in a hotel room day after day.  There is only so much shopping and sight seeing you can do, especially right now.  

Also, these are families who are very used to their parents being away for extended periods of time.  I can see them visiting here and there but I would guess they would prefer to be in their own homes the majority of the time.


----------



## jade1

They did snap the new coaster to. Bout the same yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

wendow said:


> That was the Fall Advantage kids who were to begin in May. I'm very sorry for your niece  My dd was on her DCP and sent home in March. So sad
> 
> The regular Fall program has not officially been cancelled at this time but all indications are that it will be. Like a lot of other things right now, Disney isn't doing the best at communication. They really need to let the Fall program kids know so they can sign up for classes, not quit their jobs, secure housing at their college, etc.


  I don’t know the exact name of the program.  She was to work in food services from May - Aug.  She was going to be home in time to start college in September.  We are Canadian so I know her recruitment process was done through an International hiring team.


----------



## wendow

scrappinginontario said:


> I don’t know the exact name of the program.  She was to work in food services from May - Aug.  She was going to be home in time to start college in September.  We are Canadian so I know her recruitment process was done through an International hiring team.


She might have been a part of the ICP but I'm unsure what their dates are like. I'm sure she was devastated to have her program taken away. My dd checked in for her program (also food services) on Feb 3 and was sent home mid-March. She was supposed to be down there until Aug 6. Hopefully, once some normalcy returns, these kids can get another chance.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270172246548480000


Im assuming this is Cali? Cause our bubba gump opened with citywalk last month


----------



## whiporee

I flew into MCO yesterday around 5. Oh my goodness what a ghost town.

No one but my plane on the concourse. nothing open in the food court on the B side. No line at all for security. No one else waiting for luggage at United.  Alamo closed on the B side.

I live in Colorado now, but this is my hometown. i have never seen that airport that empty. No idea how Orlando survives this.


----------



## charmed59

yulilin3 said:


> Im assuming this is Cali? Cause our bubba gump opened with citywalk last month


Yep, Hollywood.


----------



## woody337

whiporee said:


> I flew into MCO yesterday around 5. Oh my goodness what a ghost town.
> 
> No one but my plane on the concourse. nothing open in the food court on the B side. No line at all for security. No one else waiting for luggage at United.  Alamo closed on the B side.
> 
> I live in Colorado now, but this is my hometown. i have never seen that airport that empty. No idea how Orlando survives this.


Makes you wonder if life will ever come back to the way it was in some places. There is a lot that needs to happen before that. Even like some of the resorts at Disney, will they ever be used again? Will people travel like we have seen in the past ever again?


----------



## khmoorefield

No doom and gloom talk! This is my happy place to get my Disney fix  

I sort of had an “aha!” moment yesterday. I was reading one of Tom Bricker’s latest posts and a light bulb went off regarding Disney’s new cancellation policy (basically can cancel up until check-in through October 3)....I’m wondering if they’re hoping to have operations back to normal around then. Give people the option to cancel without penalty while there are major cuts/changes and then once it’s business as usual, go back to normal policy. Now, this could be similar to the June 1 booking fiasco, but at least for now it’s giving me some hope for Fall reservations!


----------



## yulilin3

RivShore said:


> I'm sure that's exactly what everyone thought in Sep. 2001 too.  People have very short attention spans so I think travel will bounce back quicker than expected.  Just look at the recovery in the stock market - much much quicker than anyone predicted. Also, unemployment is recovering quicker than expected.  Will travel follow the trend?


lets not forget that tourism in Orlando didn't come back to pre 9/11 numbers until after 2008. So it took a while


----------



## koszmok

Do you think it would be possible that NO value resort will be open by September?

I didn`t go to WDW until 2010 (being born in Eastern Europe wasn`t really my choice to wait until then though)  so have no knowledge how was it after 9/11? Were the resorts closed for an extended period?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> Disney made their choices, but their delay in opening and then begrudgingly opening and cutting absolutely everything they could, *refusing to offer AP’s any recovery, refusing to honor discounts- it will cost them long term.* If I’ll jump ship, they’re in trouble. Maybe they’re making enough becoming a pro sports venue that it’s not a worry



I am a little later but did want to mention that that part in your statement that I have bolded is what I am most upset/troubled by

I have no issue with what they are doing as far as delaying the opening, cutting things, etc if that is what they feel is best for operations right now.

But the lack of guest recovery (at least so far) is not great.  At least let people apply what discount they had for the summer (summer and fun, etc) to their rescheduled trip ... That can't cost them *that* much and will encourage people to push back their trips which we think they want.

I do hope they do more for passholders too - like at least extend their passes by more than the closed dates to cover some of this "partial open time frame" and/or let people who cancel their APs now apply the renewal discount if they re-up a pass by the end of the year or something.  Feels like their are reasonable steps they could implement that would help people out and not kill their bottom line


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Exactly.  I work in IT consulting and during this time we've seen a lot of companies who don't do a lot of remote work - tthey wanted everybody in the office or believed all deals had to be done in person - moving to remote work and meetings my necessity and I think many are realizing it isn't as scary as they thought it was.  They were used to the status quo and were content with that.  So in november are they really going to go back to spending thousands to fly a team to california when in May they closed a major deal with webex?  I'm not so sure.  Some will come back but I do think there will be a lot of decisions it just isn't requird to fly people out in person.



I know in my comany all the internal stuff has worked out really well being remote but marketing to clients just isn't the same and our client managers are really itching to get back on the road.  

Even team stuff, while video calls are nice, it isn't the same as getting together and bonding in person.  So I think it will reduce, for sure, but maybe not *that* much


----------



## zumfelde

Krandor said:


> I'm not sure it will ever be exacttly like it was before especially on the business side. A lot of bsusinesses have seen how much can be done remotely witth zoom, webex, etc. without needing the expense of flying people down for an in-person meetings. Some I'm sure will still happen but I'd be surprised if business travel ever goes back to what it was before though people being able to stay home with their families vs travelling is probably a good thing in the end.
> 
> 
> Lesure travel will recoverr but wlll take time.  What effect less business travel will have on prices and availablity is definitely a question


leisure travel will not fully recover until the mask requirement goes away.


----------



## CastAStone

koszmok said:


> Do you think it would be possible that NO value resort will be open by September?


I don’t think it’s likely but it’s certainly possible.


----------



## yankeesfan123

zumfelde said:


> leisure travel will not fully recover until the mask requirement goes away.



And I think for a place like Disney, at least as far as opening the parks back to a significant degree or normalcy, that also means after a vaccine is developed and available worldwide. All signs point to Disney being as careful and responsible as possible.  I don’t think you’ll see Disney actually trying to entice visitors or bring back parades/fireworks until a few months after the vaccine.


----------



## Farro

yankeesfan123 said:


> And I think for a place like Disney, at least as far as opening the parks back to a significant degree or normalcy, that also means after a vaccine is developed and available worldwide. All signs point to Disney being as careful and responsible as possible.  *I don’t think you’ll see Disney actually trying to entice visitors or bring back parades/fireworks until a few months after the vaccine.*



No offense, but I really dislike this talking point. That would point to it possibly never getting back to close to what it used to be and that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Spridell

Prediction:

You will see fireworks and "some sort of parades" by the Holiday season


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Im assuming this is Cali? Cause our bubba gump opened with citywalk last month


Correct


----------



## New Mouse

Farro said:


> I'm not talking about the recession as I quoted the portion discussing waiting for a vaccine. All of this (limited capacity, park reservations, masks, social distancing) is being done - so they say - due to Covid and preventing spread, etc.
> 
> If it's all being done due to cutbacks from recession (which I don't believe at this point), then they should stop acting as if it's all due to helping us stay healthy.



Its being done as a combination of both.   Why would you expect Disney to come out and say it due to budget cuts?


----------



## Farro

New Mouse said:


> Its being done as a combination of both.   *Why would you expect Disney to come out and say it due to budget cuts?*



I'm not.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

koszmok said:


> Do you think it would be possible that NO value resort will be open by September?
> 
> I didn`t go to WDW until 2010 (being born in Eastern Europe wasn`t really my choice to wait until then though)  so have no knowledge how was it after 9/11? Were the resorts closed for an extended period?


No, no resorts were closed at all-- the parks were closed for one day (sent everyone home on 9/11).  I remember going there as a kid in the summer of 2002; we were walking through Epcot and we saw three other people in world showcase. I didn't make the connection for why it was so empty until years later.


----------



## DisneyEater

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> You’ll have normal hours, fireworks, parades, and character meet and greets by October the latest.



This October? I'd be willing to wager against that.


----------



## Eric Smith

Krandor said:


> I'm not sure it will ever be exacttly like it was before especially on the business side. A lot of bsusinesses have seen how much can be done remotely witth zoom, webex, etc. without needing the expense of flying people down for an in-person meetings. Some I'm sure will still happen but I'd be surprised if business travel ever goes back to what it was before though people being able to stay home with their families vs travelling is probably a good thing in the end.
> 
> 
> Lesure travel will recoverr but wlll take time.  What effect less business travel will have on prices and availablity is definitely a question


I wouldn't be so sure about that.  There are many things that are much easier to accomplish in a face to face meeting instead of a video call.


----------



## Eric Smith

khmoorefield said:


> No doom and gloom talk! This is my happy place to get my Disney fix
> 
> I sort of had an “aha!” moment yesterday. I was reading one of Tom Bricker’s latest posts and a light bulb went off regarding Disney’s new cancellation policy (basically can cancel up until check-in through October 3)....I’m wondering if they’re hoping to have operations back to normal around then. Give people the option to cancel without penalty while there are major cuts/changes and then once it’s business as usual, go back to normal policy. Now, this could be similar to the June 1 booking fiasco, but at least for now it’s giving me some hope for Fall reservations!


I think they plan to be at a point where everyone who wants to get in to a park can get in to a park on a normal day.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyEater said:


> This October? I'd be willing to wager against that.



I wouldnt put money on any scenario regarding if/when things will or wont resume. Everything is changing on a daily basis. I could see things like the fireworks being back by October, but I certainly wouldn’t be surprised if they’re not back until next year. 

If we dont see a huge spike in cases, and I’m not saying a couple hundred, I’m talking thousands, into the tens of thousands of new cases from these protests, then its a safe bet that it doesnt spread as much as it did in March and April. We’re talking crowds of 60,000+ people shoulder to shoulder, face to face where a mask isnt going to protect you


----------



## firefly_ris

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No, no resorts were closed at all-- the parks were closed for one day (sent everyone home on 9/11).  I remember going there as a kid in the summer of 2002; we were walking through Epcot and we saw three other people in world showcase. I didn't make the connection for why it was so empty until years later.



French Quarter closed for 6 months in November 2001 and portions of Riverside were also closed.


----------



## Jacq7414

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt put money on any scenario regarding if/when things will or wont resume. Everything is changing on a daily basis. I could see things like the fireworks being back by October, but I certainly wouldn’t be surprised if they’re not back until next year.
> 
> If we dont see a huge spike in cases, and I’m not saying a couple hundred, I’m talking thousands, into the tens of thousands of new cases from these protests, then its a safe bet that it doesnt spread as much as it did in March and April. We’re talking crowds of 60,000+ people shoulder to shoulder, face to face where a mask isnt going to protect you


I agree. If there are no spike in cases, I don’t see why there would be a need for very strict restrictions. I’d like to hope that fireworks and character meets & greets would at least be back by early 2021.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt put money on any scenario regarding if/when things will or wont resume. Everything is changing on a daily basis. I could see things like the fireworks being back by October, but I certainly wouldn’t be surprised if they’re not back until next year.
> 
> If we dont see a huge spike in cases, and I’m not saying a couple hundred, I’m talking thousands, into the tens of thousands of new cases from these protests, then its a safe bet that it doesnt spread as much as it did in March and April. We’re talking crowds of 60,000+ people shoulder to shoulder, face to face where a mask isnt going to protect you


I think we need to keep an eye on when CP get “called back”  as to have some sort of idea when things might start to resemble something close to normalcy in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I actually think the reduced hours will disappear pretty quick once the COVID fear has parted because of the economy.  The extra hours give them extra time to pull in more guests to the parks and gives the guest at the parks more time to spend more money at the parks.  What I do think we will see happen because of the economy is a resort or two being shuttered and major cutback on park investment.



Although it felt like Disney was reducing hours already before any of this started, at least compared to 5-10 years ago, so not sure they will be so quick to go back to where they were.  I do think we could see a normalizing of the hours (so not the staggarge open and close like we have now) and the return of the paid extra hours events sooner rather than later though (like, Sept)


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I actually think the reduced hours will disappear pretty quick once the COVID fear has parted because of the economy.  The extra hours give them extra time to pull in more guests to the parks and gives the guest at the parks more time to spend more money at the parks.  What I do think we will see happen because of the economy is a resort or two being shuttered and major cutback on park investment.


Increased hours is to help Disney spread out crowds. If Disney is going to be limiting capacity with the reservation system, they may not have increased hours because they will know EXACTLY how many people to expect during a given day. If they further limit park hopping, again -- no need for increased hours. 

I could see more "marginal" attractions shuttered and move to seasonal operation (like Stitch was). I am surprised they are picking the construction back up for the Star Wars hotel .. if the economy is in the tank for a while, I can't see many people splurging for an extra luxury experience in an already luxury vacation.


----------



## wareagle57

Wreckem said:


> You are going to be disappointed then. While fireworks may come back within a year. It’s going to take the travel and leisure industry 3-5 years to get back to something resembling pre Covid.
> 
> The US is in a recession bigger than the Great Recession and the world as a whole is in a recession bigger than anything seen since 1870...
> 
> At minimum we are likely looking at reduced hours at Disney and a Universal for years, not months. Other cutbacks are likely to linger for years as well.
> 
> Things that are limited by social distancing won’t linger as long as things impacted by financial realities. So we will probably have fire works and character meet and greets by next summer.



I think this is possibly a bit of an overreaction. This is very different from past recessions and I think it’s likely we recover from it much quicker. Of course anything is possible. 

Also, the more we learn about the virus, the better we are getting at knowing how to live with it. And if the WHO statement yesterday about asymptomatic transmission being rare is true, then things could go back to normal much quicker. 

Though I do really hope we keep practice social distancing most of the time. I’ll squeeze in for parades or fireworks for a short amount of time but I hope we never return to the days of “move allllll the way forward in line. Fill in alllll available space.” 

I know we probably won’t keep the 6 foot space markers, but I really enjoyed waiting in line with them. It was almost like a game, and you get to appreciate the queues in ways that I normally don’t.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Increased hours is to help Disney spread out crowds. If Disney is going to be limiting capacity with the reservation system, they may not have increased hours because they will know EXACTLY how many people to expect during a given day. If they further limit park hopping, again -- no need for increased hours.
> 
> I could see more "marginal" attractions shuttered and move to seasonal operation (like Stitch was). I am surprised they are picking the construction back up for the Star Wars hotel .. if the economy is in the tank for a while, I can't see many people splurging for an extra luxury experience in an already luxury vacation.



I agree about more attractions going seasonal - especially ones for which social distancing would be harder and ones that require more CMs to operate, etc. 

I think the Star Wars hotel is just a unique situation - it is very small, so not like you need thousands of people to fill it up all the time.  Plus it was going for a specific clientele that could afford those prices to begin and I think a lot of people in that bracket were impacted to a lesser degree than those in lower paying jobs.  Heck, some people are actually better off now as their income didn't change but their spending went down due to being home bound.

If this was a regular, large hotel I fully expect they would not be continuing working on it (e.g., when they shuttered the other half of Pop Century for all those years)


----------



## Krandor

khmoorefield said:


> No doom and gloom talk! This is my happy place to get my Disney fix
> 
> I sort of had an “aha!” moment yesterday. I was reading one of Tom Bricker’s latest posts and a light bulb went off regarding Disney’s new cancellation policy (basically can cancel up until check-in through October 3)....I’m wondering if they’re hoping to have operations back to normal around then. Give people the option to cancel without penalty while there are major cuts/changes and then once it’s business as usual, go back to normal policy. Now, this could be similar to the June 1 booking fiasco, but at least for now it’s giving me some hope for Fall reservations!



Have we not learned our  lesson about using reservation and cancellation dates to deduce when things are going to open?


----------



## Brianstl

tlmadden73 said:


> Increased hours is to help Disney spread out crowds. If Disney is going to be limiting capacity with the reservation system, they may not have increased hours because they will know EXACTLY how many people to expect during a given day. If they further limit park hopping, again -- no need for increased hours.
> 
> I could see more "marginal" attractions shuttered and move to seasonal operation (like Stitch was). I am surprised they are picking the construction back up for the Star Wars hotel .. if the economy is in the tank for a while, I can't see many people splurging for an extra luxury experience in an already luxury vacation.


You can say increased hours are to spread out crowds, but Disney was decreasing hours while they were having more admissions over a period of years. Disney started cutting operating hours majorly at Magic Kingdom after attendance reached 20.5 million in 2015.  That was a 27% increase on attendance in 2010.  With more people in the park there is more people to spend more money over a shorter time.  When crowds decrease you need to give the people in the parks more time to spend money to reach the same sales volumes.  The biggest reasons places like WDW and Universal are reducing hours now is to meet the staffing levels needed to operate the parks with all the new things in place.  As the guidelines change over time the staffing levels needed will decrease for every hour of operation.  Allowing them to redeploy staff for longer operating hours.


----------



## Mit88

Jacq7414 said:


> I agree. If there are no spike in cases, I don’t see why there would be a need for very strict restrictions. I’d like to hope that fireworks and character meets & greets would at least be back by early 2021.



Disney will have the current restrictions they announced in place for at least a month no matter what. But even though we’re seeing new cases and new spikes, they’re occurring mostly in cities and states that haven’t had a spike yet. If I’m 2 weeks New York doesn’t see sizable spikes from the protests/reopening then it’ll be a good sign that either the spread is slowing, we’re hitting an increase in herd immunity, or the mutation of the virus is weakening at a much higher rate. And I’m not talking 100 new people contracting the virus. There needs to be a huge spike from these instances the last few weeks to stay consistent with alarming contraction rates that we’ve seen previously


----------



## Lewisc

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No, no resorts were closed at all-- the parks were closed for one day (sent everyone home on 9/11).  I remember going there as a kid in the summer of 2002; we were walking through Epcot and we saw three other people in world showcase. I didn't make the connection for why it was so empty until years later.


 Port Orleans FQ resort was temporarily closed. The capacity of Riverside was slashed. Other resorts had sections temporarily closed


----------



## SaintsManiac

whiporee said:


> I flew into MCO yesterday around 5. Oh my goodness what a ghost town.
> 
> No one but my plane on the concourse. nothing open in the food court on the B side. No line at all for security. No one else waiting for luggage at United.  Alamo closed on the B side.
> 
> I live in Colorado now, but this is my hometown. i have never seen that airport that empty. *No idea how Orlando survives this.*




And yet, they will.


----------



## stayathomehero

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> No, no resorts were closed at all-- the parks were closed for one day (sent everyone home on 9/11).  I remember going there as a kid in the summer of 2002; we were walking through Epcot and we saw three other people in world showcase. I didn't make the connection for why it was so empty until years later.



I went in December 2001. Ghost town indeed. My family and friends thought me and my parents were lunatics for even taking a plane. MCO was empty, with armed military holding AKs. Disney was super quiet and tons of rides were walk ons all day...except Peter Pans Flight.

I got to ride the Haunted Mansion like 10 times in a row.


----------



## tlmadden73

whiporee said:


> I flew into MCO yesterday around 5. Oh my goodness what a ghost town.
> 
> No one but my plane on the concourse. nothing open in the food court on the B side. No line at all for security. No one else waiting for luggage at United.  Alamo closed on the B side.
> 
> I live in Colorado now, but this is my hometown. i have never seen that airport that empty. No idea how Orlando survives this.


It is STILL very early. Only this week is there REASONS to travel to Orlando for vacation.  Disney opening in July will definitely hurt the Orlando tourism for June. 

Who knows when people will be comfortable doing vacations again. A lot of people are ready to get out there (as indicated by my local beaches) . .but a lot of people (even those that are young and healthy) are not and may not be until there is some sort of "protection" from the virus. 

But some are planning vacations this summer .. some "normal" .. some "modified"
I have a friend who is planning on going to Yosemite next week with his family as they have originally planned (with some modifications (no side-trip to San Fran).
My brother-in-law bought a camper for a different style of vacation this summer (though they do plan on taking it down to Ft. Wilderness .. but probably not this year).  
I was set to come down to Orlando next week .. and I am almost tempted to still come down just to do LegoLand or Universal (at record low crowd levels) instead of Disney, but we'll probably opt for more local weekend trips to Myrtle Beach or other places within a days drive .. mainly due to the restrictions in place that may make a theme park vocation less than nominal.


----------



## Gentry2004

Well I just pulled the trigger to cancel all of our disney resort reservations (we didn't have tickets yet anyway.) I doubt that helps anyone but I wish everyone luck. Maybe we'll try again next year. Its a shame because we haven't been since 2018.


----------



## Krandor

tlmadden73 said:


> It is STILL very early. Only this week is there REASONS to travel to Orlando for vacation.  Disney opening in July will definitely hurt the Orlando tourism for June.
> 
> Who knows when people will be comfortable doing vacations again. A lot of people are ready to get out there (as indicated by my local beaches) . .but a lot of people (even those that are young and healthy) are not and may not be until there is some sort of "protection" from the virus.



I'm ok going to local retaurants and currently have a six flags reservattioon for a few days after they open but I can try to keep my space at those locations and if it gets more crowded then I like leave. 

I'm not ready to get on a plane for several hours contact with the same people with no ability to leave and likely little ability to spread out.


----------



## tinkerhon

wareagle57 said:


> I think this is possibly a bit of an overreaction. This is very different from past recessions and I think it’s likely we recover from it much quicker. Of course anything is possible.
> 
> Also, the more we learn about the virus, the better we are getting at knowing how to live with it. And if the WHO statement yesterday about asymptomatic transmission being rare is true, then things could go back to normal much quicker.
> 
> Though I do really hope we keep practice social distancing most of the time. I’ll squeeze in for parades or fireworks for a short amount of time but I hope we never return to the days of “move allllll the way forward in line. Fill in alllll available space.”
> 
> I know we probably won’t keep the 6 foot space markers, but I really enjoyed waiting in line with them. It was almost like a game, and you get to appreciate the queues in ways that I normally don’t.



Agree, we have not exceeded Great Depression numbers at this point - the unemployment rate was in the 20-25% range during the great depression, and those numbers lasted for years - the current numbers, tho not good at all, are still lower, and it's been months, not years


----------



## cakebaker

New Mouse said:


> Its being done as a combination of both.   Why would you expect Disney to come out and say it due to budget cuts?



Right now it is a combination of both, but I don't rule out the possibility that they may well keep high cost experiences shut down or at least cut back on the frequency of them for a extended period of time. Fireworks being the main one I'm thinking of. As long as they can use safety as a reason they will. I wouldn't be surprised though to see them start back up with just a few times a week or only during special events.

From what I've experienced, it would seem to me right now their priority is cutting costs. I think that's going to last for a good long time. Possibly into next year. That's not to say they aren't very concerned with guest safety, they certainly don't want a resurgence to be traced back to them, but everything they cut saves them money too and at some point, that's going to be the only reason to keep them closed.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any inklings of news dropping today?


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> Right now it is a combination of both, but I don't rule out the possibility that they may well keep high cost experiences shut down or at least cut back on the frequency of them for a extended period of time. Fireworks being the main one I'm thinking of. As long as they can use safety as a reason they will. I wouldn't be surprised though to see them start back up with just a few times a week or only during special events.
> 
> From what I've experienced, it would seem to me right now their priority is cutting costs. I think that's going to last for a good long time. Possibly into next year. That's not to say they aren't very concerned with guest safety, they certainly don't want a resurgence to be traced back to them, but everything they cut saves them money too and at some point, that's going to be the only reason to keep them closed.




A lot stems from reduced capacity. Reduced capacity is less money and less money means they can't do as many things and have a positive impact on the books. There are likely to be fewer retaurants and food carts and stuff open for the same reasons. It all kinda cascades. 

As they can increase capacity safely is when they'll likely also be able to bring more of that stuff back. 

So yes it is a combination of safety and money and they said that was day 1.  They will only open if the parks can have a postivie impact to the books.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I can't tell if people are making Disney the bad guy for cutting some costs. What choice do they have? They're losing millions every day.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't tell if people are making Disney the bad guy for cutting some costs. What choice do they have? They're losing millions every day.



I'd rather transparency is all. Don't say we can't have fireworks due to social distancing if that's not truly the case, rather hey, we lost money can't afford it. Or don't say anything at all. But don't disguise it as a safety measure for the guest.

And at this point I don't even know if they ever even gave social distancing as a reason before, or if someone on here did!   

I understand cost cuts due to loss of revenue.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'd rather transparency is all. Don't say we can't have fireworks due to social distancing if that's not truly the case, rather hey, we lost money can't afford it. Or don't say anything at all. But don't disguise it as a safety measure for the guest.
> 
> And at this point I don't even know if they ever even gave social distancing as a reason before, or if someone on here did!
> 
> I understand cost cuts due to loss of revenue.




Chapek was pretty transparent about what they have to do. I know not everyone paid attention to that. I also figured it was common sense.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I'd rather transparency is all. Don't say we can't have fireworks due to social distancing if that's not truly the case, rather hey, we lost money can't afford it. Or don't say anything at all. But don't disguise it as a safety measure for the guest.



It's probaby both.  It is an expensve they may not be able to do with lower capacity but also something they can't do safely while they need lower capacity.  Doesn't have to be one or the other.  Answer can be both.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> It's probaby both.  It is an expensve they may not be able to do with lower capacity but also something they can't do safely while they need lower capacity.  Doesn't have to be one or the other.  Answer can be both.




This. If anything, they are still going to be losing money with this reopening. Not as much, but they will.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't tell if people are making Disney the bad guy for cutting some costs. What choice do they have? They're losing millions every day.



Unprecedented times. These aren’t your typical money grabbing cuts. These are cuts to help keep the company flowing. I think people need to understand that just because they’re one of the biggest businesses in the world doesnt make them immune to lost revenue. I’m also not going to judge them on their procedures until all of the cards are on the table. Theres still a lot that we dont know and will receive more information in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Chapek was pretty transparent about what they have to do. I know not everyone paid attention to that.* I also figured it was common sense.*



Guess I'll have to work on that.

I attributed it to not having large gatherings due to social distancing.


----------



## westie55

Farro said:


> I'd rather transparency is all. Don't say we can't have fireworks due to social distancing if that's not truly the case, rather hey, we lost money can't afford it. Or don't say anything at all. But don't disguise it as a safety measure for the guest.



Fireworks and parades are not being held for exactly this reason.  They bring large crowds together, which is not safe at this point in time.  Yes, this happens to also save money, but covid is 100% the reason these things are cancelled right now.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> This. If anything, they are still going to be losing money with this reopening. Not as much, but they will.



Correct. 

Here is how to look at it based on what Chapek has said. 

There are two type of costs in question here. 

One are fixed costs. These are costs they have regardless of if parks are open or not. This is real estate costs, minimal utilities, miimal security, maintenace.

Then there are variable costs. This is what it costs to open the park up. This is labor, utilities to run the rides, food costs, cost of fireworks, janitorial, etc. 

Right now the goal is to open at reduced capacity and be able to cover the variable costs. If they can't it isn't worth opening.  That is going to take some cuts short term and the easiest places to start are those that cannot be done safety right now anyway like fireworks and parades.   They are unlikely at this stage to be able to cover the fixed costs - they will still lose money there but that loss will be there regardless.  They just want to cover the variable costs right now.  If it costs more to open then you bring in no reason to open.  In the disney springs thread it looks like planet hollywood has shut back down again and this is likely why.


----------



## Farro

westie55 said:


> Fireworks and parades are not being held for exactly this reason.  They bring large crowds together, which is not safe at this point in time.  Yes, this happens to also save money, but covid is 100% the reason these things are cancelled right now.



I'm discussing in the future. Reading here some people expect these cuts/restrictions to last a long time due to saving money, not Covid. 

I'm not speaking of social distancing guidelines right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Guess I'll have to work on that.
> 
> I attributed it to not having large gatherings due to social distancing.




For fireworks and parades it's absolutely to stop crowding. Main St and the Hub are a nightmare during HEA. It would be irresponsible to have them.

I think some just want to accuse Disney of "money grabbing" and "cost cutting" no matter what. My point was that it has to come into play because of the millions they are losing. 

So yeah, it's both. I wasn't trying to attack you. I am surprised that anyone thinks they are evil for reducing experiences for either reason.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I looked back a bunch of pages but I didn't see this.  As of today, I was able to order my Magicbands for my 8/7 arrival for pick up my resort...whichever that turns out to be, LOL!


----------



## Sandiz08

So does anyone think we will be seeing news on the reservation system this week?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't tell if people are making Disney the bad guy for cutting some costs. What choice do they have? They're losing millions every day.



I don't think just for making the cuts (though I do see some questioning why Disney appears to be cutting more and taking longer to get their "less" open than Universal) - but more for the lack of guest recovery and lack of communication and ability to adjust people who are vacations schedule a month out and aren't yet sure how everything will function

If they were really upfront with working with people and carrying over discounts to future bookings, etc I think it would be less negative thoughts going on


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm discussing in the future. Reading here some people expect these cuts/restrictions to last a long time due to saving money, not Covid.
> 
> I'm not speaking of social distancing guidelines right now.




I am not thinking beyond July and August. I just don't want to get into that until we see what happens then.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think just for making the cuts (though I do see some questioning why Disney appears to be cutting more and taking longer to get their "less" open than Universal) - but more for the lack of guest recovery and lack of communication and ability to adjust people who are vacations schedule a month out and aren't yet sure how everything will function
> 
> If they were really upfront with working with people and carrying over discounts to future bookings, etc I think it would be less negative thoughts going on




That's an entirely different discussion. I was only addressing the accusations of "money grabbing." 

I think patience is needed right now. They are a big operation and it's going to take some time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I am not thinking beyond July and August. I just don't want to get into that until we see what happens then.



yeah, it's hard to know/predict what things will be several months from now given that things seem to be changing daily

If things continue to progress as they have and no early indications of a second wave or anything I would think Fireworks could/would be back by Sept


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> That's an entirely different discussion. I was only addressing the accusations of "money grabbing."
> 
> I think patience is needed right now. They are a big operation and it's going to take some time.



oh, 100% - I do think some people see Disney as trying to get people to reschedule their trips, even in June and holding their deposit money and things like that being "money grabs"


----------



## PixarBall

Jacq7414 said:


> I agree. If there are no spike in cases, I don’t see why there would be a need for very strict restrictions. I’d like to hope that fireworks and character meets & greets would at least be back by early 2021.


Cases are already spiking in Florida. They’ve been average double what they did last week everyday over 1K. When they are inviting thousands of people and tourists there’s no way it goes down. So Disney will have to abide to not making things worse. If people listened and actually social distanced and wore masks maybe but they don’t here like they do in Japan so the numbers won’t be in our favor. Character meets are possible. Universal did them at a social distancing setting. Fireworks is tricky because how crammed it is.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh, 100% - I do think some people see Disney as trying to get people to reschedule their trips, even in June and holding their deposit money and things like that being "money grabs"




Yeah I don't understand that logic, but thanks for pointing it out. Just thinking about all the different types of bookings and how many they have on the books. Yikes it makes my head spin.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> right and also - cases being up isnt as alarming as hospitalization rates being up. That's the number that will move the needle one way or the other.



Yes. This is super important. I fully expect the positive cases to soar, but how many will actually need hospitalization and/or vents?


----------



## Sandiz08

Florida has said from the very beginning they are looking at hospitalization rates and resources, just because you are seeing spikes in positive cases does not mean they will shut down again.


----------



## BalooFan

firefly_ris said:


> French Quarter closed for 6 months in November 2001 and portions of Riverside were also closed.


We were booked at POFQ in the spring of 2002 and were upgraded to savanna view at AKL.  It was a free upgrade, but cost us more in the long run, since we only wanted to stay at deluxe resorts from then on.  I also recall from that trip (I’m sure someone will correct me if I’m wrong) that EMH were all cancelled, but to make up for it there were character meet and greets in the resort lobbies.

So, I am hoping, but not expecting, that Disney will somehow try to make up for some of the benefits that are being taken away from onsite guests.


----------



## rteetz

Hilton Bonnet Creek, Waldorf, and Four Seasons Orlando to reopen early July


*Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek News*
Three of the major non-Disney operated hotels on-property are expecting to reopen in a few weeks.
www.wdwmagic.com


----------



## rteetz

Just a reminder to stick to theme parks here...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> Just a reminder to stick to theme parks here...


Give us some news, man!!


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Cedar Point opening July 9th to passholders and July 11th to the public.

Kings Island opening July 2nd to passholders and July 12 to the public.  Orion will be opening with the park.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Give us some news, man!!


I can’t control that


----------



## New Mouse

Chapeks goal will be to immediately please stock holders, which means stemming losses today rather than trying to grow for tomorrow.

Welcome to corporate America.

No one will ever say directly that its just gonna cost too much for fireworks w the return theyd get. Covid is a built in "understood" for the general public in these times.  Disney PR is great at laying a cover.

Is there some merit to the crowd argument? Sure, if every other aspect of your operationis gonna be spaced 6 feet (some say 10) apart on a regular basis....otherwise you are just as likely to catch it at the entrance turnstyles as you are the parade 

I would argue that the time to offer more to your guests is now...but thats a long term strategy the corporations dont embrace anymore.


----------



## deserrai

I finally gave up decided to book a different vacation. I'll try a long Disney weekend in the fall. I'll keep watching the boards, but now it will just be to see what happens. I feel a huge sense of relief.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't tell if people are making Disney the bad guy for cutting some costs. What choice do they have? They're losing millions every day.


I'm not making them out to be the bad guy for cutting costs, I just don't like to pay the old price for the new, lesser experience. I do find it irritating when cost cutting is passed off as safety measures. I don't expect them to admit it, but I do expect people not to fall for it. The argument that Disney is taking it slow in regards to opening for our safety works for many things they're doing right now, but not all of them and not for long for any of them.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> So is there a definition to "initial opening period"?
> 
> I know on Saturday there was not.


No official word from Disney, but I've been told that the "initial reopening period" will run from 6/22 to around 7/4 or 5, then (with the parks reopening soon), they'll start to revisit what other amenities, hotels, dining they *may* want to bring back online. We can expect to see most of these reductions continue beyond then, but there will probably be some changes/additions after the Fourth of July holiday. What those will be? I have no idea.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> I'm not making them out to be the bad guy for cutting costs, I just don't like to pay the old price for the new, lesser experience. I do find it irritating when cost cutting is passed off as safety measures. I don't expect them to admit it, but I do expect people not to fall for it. The argument that Disney is taking it slow in regards to opening for our safety works for many things they're doing right now, but not all of them and not for long for any of them.



I guess I missed their deception, but I’m not taking anything they do personally. I’m just waiting and watching.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I guess I missed their deception, but I’m not taking anything they do personally. I’m just waiting and watching.



We can't say that we shouldn't expect Disney to openly admit they're cutting costs and claiming safety, yet say they aren't being "deceptive" as you describe it. I call it less than honest- not quite as negative sounding.  I don't take it personally either. I do take a lot of decisions they've made that affected our trips personally because well, it happened to us personally. But as far as cost cutting choices- nope, I understand it completely, not personal at all. I do think  it's shortsighted. You rarely increase business and profits by cutting services to customers, but hey, not my company. They seem to have done just fine without my financial advice so far.


----------



## wdwlver

deserrai said:


> I finally gave up decided to book a different vacation. I'll try a long Disney weekend in the fall. I'll keep watching the boards, but now it will just be to see what happens. I feel a huge sense of relief.


Same. Just not worth it for such a lesser experience, especially now with SAB closed. Spending a relaxing August on the gulf coast beaches just sounds better to us.


----------



## andyman8

Theactualdisneyprincess said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I’m not easily finding this information searching the threads, so I apologize if any of these are repeated questions.
> 
> 1. It looks like Fantasia Gardens Mini Golf will be open later in June. Do you think this is a fluke on the WDW website? It does seem like it’s ideal for social distancing. Always wanted to try this! Also, does anybody know if AP discounts apply? Any other mini golf courses that you recommend?


Where did you see that? Under the "Other Experiences" tab on the Travel Updates page, it still says, "ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World are temporarily closed until further notice." Usually, passholders get 15% off. Of course, all of those discounts are not guaranteed upon reopening. In terms of nearby alternatives, I've played a few times at the Pirates Cove course by the Outlets and it's a lot of fun and super close to WDW.


> 2. How challenging is it to get reservations at Swalfin restaurants? I am under the impression that they are opened/opening. Do they require a mask to walk around the property?


On the Disney Dining system (which isn't even operating right now), reservations can be hard to find since they only put a small percentage of the available reservations on that system. It's generally easier to find reservations closer to your arrival date on OpenTable or by calling the location directly. The Swan & Dolphin also are known to sometimes "hold back" some reservations for corporate clients to give them the option, meaning that you sometimes can have luck showing up on the day of and inquiring about availability.


> 3. Does anybody know if the silhouette souvenir stands are operating in Disney Springs?


I have to defer to another poster on this one. I will say that, when the parks reopen, not every merchandise outlet will be open initially; it's all about staffing and they're going to staff the highest-priority locations first.


> 4. Going back to Swalfin: since it’s walking distance to the Boardwalk, do you think that it will be accessible to walk around that resort and eat at some of the restaurants or lounges?


By the time the Swan and Dolphin open at the end of July/early August, you should be able to head over to the BW to enjoy whatever restaurants and shops are open there. My understanding of the "reservation-required" policy is that may only be enforced through the guard gates at the front of the resorts (so if you're walking or taking Disney Transport, you can resort hop). That's my gut feeling, so don't "source?" me. Still tbd though.


> 5. When do we think that TheVoid will open?


If the reopening timelines for the WDW locations are anything like the timelines for the other VOID locations in the U.S., it could be some time.


----------



## planecrazy63

rteetz said:


> I can’t control that


You don't control it... but you have all the inside skinny... should we expect more this week


----------



## rteetz

planecrazy63 said:


> You don't control it... but you have all the inside skinny... should we expect more this week


I’m expecting more this week.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think just for making the cuts (though I do see some questioning why Disney appears to be cutting more and taking longer to get their "less" open than Universal) - but more for the lack of guest recovery and lack of communication and ability to adjust people who are vacations schedule a month out and aren't yet sure how everything will function
> 
> If they were really upfront with working with people and carrying over discounts to future bookings, etc I think it would be less negative thoughts going on


This. I don’t think they’re evil, but some of it comes across as conceited, slow, and a few things are a bit excessive (2yo in masks, for example).  They should honestly have a Zoom meeting with the CS team over at the cruise line, because they’re nailing it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270400274876653568


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> Where did you see that? Under the "Other Experiences" tab on the Travel Updates page, it still says, "ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex and miniature golf locations at Walt Disney World are temporarily closed until further notice." Usually, passholders get 15% off. Of course, all of those discounts are not guaranteed upon reopening. In terms of nearby alternatives, I've played a few times at the Pirates Cove course by the Outlets and it's a lot of fun and super close to WDW.
> 
> On the Disney Dining system (which isn't even operating right now), reservations can be hard to find since they only put a small percentage of the available reservations on that system. It's generally easier to find reservations closer to your arrival date on OpenTable or by calling the location directly. The Swan & Dolphin also are known to sometimes "hold back" some reservations for corporate clients to give them the option, meaning that you sometimes can have luck showing up on the day of and inquiring about availability.
> 
> I have to defer to another poster on this one. I will say that, when the parks reopen, not every merchandise outlet will be open initially; it's all about staffing and they're going to staff the highest-priority locations first.
> 
> By the time the Swan and Dolphin open at the end of July/early August, you should be able to head over to the BW to enjoy whatever restaurants and shops are open there. *My understanding of the "reservation-required" policy is that may only be enforced through the guard gates at the front of the resorts (so if you're walking or taking Disney Transport, you can resort hop)*. That's my gut feeling, so don't "source?" me. Still tbd though.
> 
> If the reopening timelines for the WDW locations are anything like the timelines for the other VOID locations in the U.S., it could be some time.



This is something I've thought all along.  If you stay at a Epcot resort and can't park hop, at least you should have plenty of options.


----------



## Tjddis

I have a question: I can’t find the post but the other day remy (who I find to be very knowledgeable and informative) posted that “July was the plan all along and they are working towards reopening as planned”.  Pretty much everything remy says pans out so I take them at their word
So that leads to my question.   If they knew they would not open until July all along why did they string everyone along with those week to week cancellations?   Why the 6/1 misdirection and free dining incentive?   They could have, as I have asked several times, said we will not be open before...Why not do that except for a desire to hold onto money to falsely inflate the coffers?
Further remy states that all of these changes are an effort to design a more intelligent park management system that will benefit both the company as well as guests.  Ok.  If so than SHARE IT in some fashion.  Jeez Walt went on TV with the Epcot plans how many years before it happened?  You don’t have to give chapter and verse, but if your plan is out there give your loyal customers a little glimpse to engender some better pr

remy if I have misunderstood/mischaracterizedyour statements lmk.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> No official word from Disney, but I've been told that the "initial reopening period" will run from 6/22 to around 7/4 or 5, then (with the parks reopening soon), they'll start to revisit what other amenities, hotels, dining they *may* want to bring back online. We can expect to see most of these reductions continue beyond then, but there will probably be some changes/additions after the Fourth of July holiday. What those will be? I have no idea.


Where are you getting the info about initial reopening only going through 7/4? I’ve seen this date thrown around now by multiple posters, but no one provides the source they’re hearing it from. It just doesn’t sound right to me, I’d think the initial reopening would last at least through 7/11, if not even longer.


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> Where are you getting the info about initial reopening only going through 7/4? I’ve seen this date thrown around now by multiple posters, but no one provides the source they’re hearing it from. It just doesn’t sound right to me, I’d think the initial reopening would last at least through 7/11, if not even longer.


As I have posted before, that information comes from two friends in resort operations (different resorts). Again, all I'm saying is the currently-announced restricted amenities and closures at the resorts will basically stay as announced until after the holiday. At that point, they'll revisit some and may bring some more (restaurants, shops, amenities, etc...) back online. This doesn't apply to the parks; I'm talking about DVC/Deluxe Resorts, specifically.

ETA: This was also the model that SDL Hotel followed. It reopened with very limited dining and amenities (makes our initial reopening period look fully operational) and reopened certain features within a week of the park reopening.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> We can't say that we shouldn't expect Disney to openly admit they're cutting costs and claiming safety, yet say they aren't being "deceptive" as you describe it. I call it less than honest- not quite as negative sounding.  I don't take it personally either. I do take a lot of decisions they've made that affected our trips personally because well, it happened to us personally. But as far as cost cutting choices- nope, I understand it completely, not personal at all. I do think  it's shortsighted. You rarely increase business and profits by cutting services to customers, but hey, not my company. They seem to have done just fine without my financial advice so far.




Gotcha. I get it, I really do. I've been around for so many of these discussions (dogs at resorts, parking fees, after hours events, etc). I think the use of those phrases just sets my teeth on edge.

I do not agree with everything they do. I'm not a Disney apologist. I just think we are in some very strange times and everyone was caught with their pants down. Their system and business model is large and complex. I am trying to give them the benefit of the doubt while we wait for them to officially reopen.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm not a Disney apologist.



Surprising as it may be, I cannot count the times I have been called exactly that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> Surprising as it may be, I cannot count the times I have been called exactly that.



People love saying it on these boards.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> As I have posted before, that information comes from two friends in resort operations (different resorts). Again, all I'm saying is the currently-announced restricted amenities and closures at the resorts will basically stay as announced until after the holiday. At that point, they'll revisit some and may bring some more (restaurants, shops, amenities, etc...) back online. This doesn't apply to the parks; I'm talking about DVC/Deluxe Resorts, specifically.
> 
> ETA: This was also the model that SDL Hotel followed. It reopened with very limited dining and amenities (makes our initial reopening period look fully operational) and reopened certain features within a week of the park reopening.


Thank you. I had just kept seeing that date mentioned and couldn’t find where it was coming from!


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> I have a question: I can’t find the post but the other day remy (who I find to be very knowledgeable and informative) posted that “July was the plan all along and they are working towards reopening as planned”.  Pretty much everything remy says pans out so I take them at their word
> So that leads to my question.   If they knew they would not open until July all along why did they string everyone along with those week to week cancellations?   Why the 6/1 misdirection and free dining incentive?   They could have, as I have asked several times, said we will not be open before...Why not do that except for a desire to hold onto money to falsely inflate the coffers?




Even if the target they didn't know for sure either way. IMO it was better to wait till you knew for sure then to say "we won't open before july 1" and everybody assumed july 1 is on and then 3 weeks later come back "nope.. not opening until July 11". That almost makes it worse then just not to give a date until you knew for sure. 

Let's not forget they did start off by doing this and missed that date by a mile.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I'd rather transparency is all. Don't say we can't have fireworks due to social distancing if that's not truly the case, rather hey, we lost money can't afford it. Or don't say anything at all. But don't disguise it as a safety measure for the guest.
> 
> And at this point I don't even know if they ever even gave social distancing as a reason before, or if someone on here did!
> 
> I understand cost cuts due to loss of revenue.



They are definitely cutting fireworks due to safety issues with cramming a lot of guests in to one area.  It's not a cost cutting driven change.  It will cost Disney less, but that's not the reason they are doing this.   Distancing being the reason for the change should be obvious.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> They are definitely cutting fireworks due to safety issues with cramming a lot of guests in to one area.  It's not a cost cutting driven change.  It will cost Disney less, but that's not the reason they are doing this.   Distancing being the reason for the change should be obvious.



I agree that is the primary reason.   It does help the budget numbers as well which helps to be able to open the park at reduced capacity but is a nice side-effect not the main motivation.


----------



## mattpeto

Krandor said:


> I agree that is the primary reason.   It does help the budget numbers as well which helps to be able to open the park at reduced capacity but is a nice side-effect not the main motivation.



It's probably negligible.  They make a ton of money off the dessert parties and by keeping the guests around late into the night.  The fireworks is a huge draw to MK, period.


----------



## Spridell

mattpeto said:


> It's probably negligible.  They make a ton of money off the dessert parties and by keeping the guests around late into the night.  The fireworks is a huge draw to MK, period.



Which is why I think it is a bit too early to say no Fireworks for the rest of this year.  Big parties coming up, and F&W so I would be hesitant to say that right now.


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> Which is why I think it is a bit too early to say no Fireworks for the rest of this year.  Big parties coming up, and F&W so I would be hesitant to say that right now.


I think it's certainly possible we'll see fireworks before the end of the year; it just depends on the course this pandemic takes, especially in the fall. I think fireworks before year's end is more likely than MNSSHP and F&W happening as planned, oddly enough.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> They are definitely cutting fireworks due to safety issues with cramming a lot of guests in to one area.  It's not a cost cutting driven change.  It will cost Disney less, but that's not the reason they are doing this.   *Distancing being the reason for the change should be obvious.*



I already addressed this - I'm speaking towards months from now that they would not come back as others, who seem just as sure of themselves as you do, have alluded to.

Whatever, I don't care if they ever bring fireworks back, that was just one example being bandied about.


----------



## SaintsManiac

When dessert parties come back they will sell out, imo.


----------



## tlmadden73

I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom. 

It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?

I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> When dessert parties come back they will sell out, imo.



I'm already hoping there will be some sort of upcharge event when things first open (thankfully, if there is one thing I can rely on Disney to do it is find a way to upcharge me). This has really complicated every plan and backup plan I had for my Mom's birthday gift while at the parks   I'd be more specific but she creeps on here sometimes sooo ... 

Adult mother/daughter trips are hard. I guess I could just take her to dinner but that is so boring. Mom - if you are reading this - you'll never see it coming. Mostly because I don't even know what it is yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?
> 
> I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.




And it’s been said many times, how can they do a night parade AND HEA?


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm already hoping there will be some sort of upcharge event when things first open (thankfully, if there is one thing I can rely on Disney to do it is find a way to upcharge me). This has really complicated every plan and backup plan I had for my Mom's birthday gift while at the parks   I'd be more specific but she creeps on here sometimes sooo ...
> 
> Adult mother/daughter trips are hard. I guess I could just take her to dinner but that is so boring. Mom - if you are reading this - you'll never see it coming. Mostly because I don't even know what it is yet.



I love upcharge events. I will book as many as I can!!!


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> I think it's certainly possible we'll see fireworks before the end of the year; it just depends on the course this pandemic takes, especially in the fall. I think fireworks before year's end is more likely than MNSSHP and F&W happening as planned, oddly enough.



I can't imagine them completely scrapping F&W.  It brings in tons of money for them and is big with locals and people who live in Florida in general.  

Some watered down version I would guess they will have.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?
> 
> I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.



If that was the case they would have drastically cut down on the fireworks when making happily ever after, not add a bunch more

I don't see why people think fireworks won't happen soon. You just distance where people can stand based on reservation amount allowed. Like I said before, I see them happening by October, or sooner. Not to mention they all will have masks on anyway if somewhat near close to each other, which is what they always tell us to do.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?
> 
> I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.


I wasn't around at the time of the night parade (or if I was, my family didn't stop to watch it), but I'd be very shocked if it drew the kind of crowds that the fireworks do. 

I think there is zero chance that Disney will get rid of fireworks because of COVID, they are way too popular.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> And it’s been said many times, how can they do a night parade AND HEA?


Disneyland ran PTN and 60th Anniversary Fireworks show just fine. Both were very popular. If DLR can figure it out WDW certainly can. One run of PTN was before fireworks, a break while setting up for fireworks and then the 2nd run of PTN after the fireworks crowd cleared out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> I can't imagine them completely scrapping F&W.  It brings in tons of money for them and is big with locals and people who live in Florida in general.
> 
> Some watered down version I would guess they will have.



I don't see why they can't do F&W - they just need to be able to enforce social distancing so will need more space for queues for the booths and stuff.  But the overall reduced park capacity should help with that ... I mean, enve now, mid-week there are usually minimal lines at the booths.  So if they just cap the capacity to typical weekday crowd levels they can make it work - and will bring in extra $

The seminars and stuff might be harder as will they cover their  expenses if they can only sell 30% of the tickets or something - so maybe it is few/higher priced events


----------



## BebopBaloo

Seems feasible to have fireworks in Epcot, but not something that would feature lasers/or specific focused areas. Wouldn't the lay out of Epcot provide for distancing (esp. at reduced capacity) for viewing centralized fireworks from all over the park? You can see Epcot fireworks from many of the resorts, as well.  That's just me hypothesizing a scenario in which it could work. One of the main complaints about the currents shows in all the parks is that you really miss out on a lot if you aren't in the area of the projections. Seems like a good time to fix that problem.


----------



## Jacq7414

BebopBaloo said:


> Seems feasible to have fireworks in Epcot, but not something that would feature lasers/or specific focused areas. Wouldn't the lay out of Epcot provide for distancing (esp. at reduced capacity) for viewing centralized fireworks from all over the park? You can see Epcot fireworks from many of the resorts, as well.  That's just me hypothesizing a scenario in which it could work. One of the main complaints about the currents shows in all the parks is that you really miss out on a lot if you aren't in the area of the projections. Seems like a good time to fix that problem.


I think Epcot is definitely feasible for socially distanced fireworks. We went last year during Easter week and it wasn’t crowded at all. People weren’t on top of us like they were during HEA


----------



## jlwhitney

zumfelde said:


> leisure travel will not fully recover until the mask requirement goes away.



I agree, that is the biggest thing stopping people, especially during the hot summer.


----------



## Devil13

SaintsManiac said:


> I love upcharge events. I will book as many as I can!!!



Maybe this is the long term plan. All parks close at 6 every night, and have 6-9 be an upcharge event every night in every park.

You'll need a $9K Parkhopper+Nighthopper AP to get back to that old 2019 feeling at Disney again!


----------



## chicagoshannon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If that was the case they would have drastically cut down on the fireworks when making happily ever after, not add a bunch more
> 
> I don't see why people think fireworks won't happen soon. You just distance where people can stand based on reservation amount allowed. Like I said before, I see them happening by October, or sooner.


I would think a parade would come back first.  There is a lot more room to spread out on the parade route.  Also hard to do fireworks when they close at 5pm!


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> Which is why I think it is a bit too early to say no Fireworks for the rest of this year.  Big parties coming up, and F&W so I would be hesitant to say that right now.



I think everything at this point for good and bad is "subject to change without notice".   Whenever they do start back any parades or fireworks or anything I doubt there will be much notice.  Simply once they thinik they can they will.


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> I can't imagine them completely scrapping F&W.  It brings in tons of money for them and is big with locals and people who live in Florida in general.
> 
> Some watered down version I would guess they will have.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see why they can't do F&W - they just need to be able to enforce social distancing so will need more space for queues for the booths and stuff.  But the overall reduced park capacity should help with that ... I mean, enve now, mid-week there are usually minimal lines at the booths.  So if they just cap the capacity to typical weekday crowd levels they can make it work - and will bring in extra $
> 
> The seminars and stuff might be harder as will they cover their  expenses if they can only sell 30% of the tickets or something - so maybe it is few/higher priced events


It's more a question of labor than anything else. Given that that whole section of the park will be seriously understaffed and require CMs from other areas to come in and work those roles in general, it would be tough to find the labor within their existing CM pool to staff F&W booths, especially when many CMs are already temporarily re-assigned to other locations. Could they do it? Absolutely, but it will really depend on what capacity and demand look like for the parks at that time. If they're still capping capacity below a third of max capacity at that point, there may not be much of a need to "fill" the park or "bring in" more people. If they don't have to spend the extra money, extra effort on logistics, and take the extra risk of holding a festival when most every other festival in the country has been cancelled, they won't.

If they do have a F&W this year, it will be very watered down and shortened. F&W requires a lot of planning, and they won't start that planning until they know they're going ahead with it. Finally, as a reminder to everyone, Disney hasn't officially announced the 2020 F&W dates for this year.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> It's more a question of labor than anything else. Given that that whole section of the park will be seriously understaffed and require CMs from other areas to come in and work those roles in general, it would be tough to find the labor within their existing CM pool to staff F&W booths, especially when many CMs are already temporarily re-assigned to other locations. Could they do it? Absolutely, but it will really depend on what capacity and demand look like for the parks at that time. If they're still capping capacity below a third of max capacity at that point, there may not be much of a need to "fill" the park or "bring in" more people. If they don't have to spend the extra money, extra effort on logistics, and take the extra risk of holding a festival when most every other festival in the country has been cancelled, they won't.
> 
> If they do have a F&W this year, it will be very watered down and shortened. F&W requires a lot of planning, and they won't start that planning until they know they're going ahead with it. Finally, as a reminder to everyone, Disney hasn't officially announced the 2020 F&W dates for this year.


F&W also requires many CMs... Both out front and behind the scenes...


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> F&W also requires many CMs... Both out front and behind the scenes...


That's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## pixieprincess925

BebopBaloo said:


> One of the main complaints about the currents shows in all the parks is that you really miss out on a lot if you aren't in the area of the projections. Seems like a good time to fix that problem.


This. The social distancing during MK fireworks problem goes away if you stop making the show about projecting things on the castle. Make it more about fireworks instead and make best viewing NOT in front of the castle.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

chicagoshannon said:


> I would think a parade would come back first.  There is a lot more room to spread out on the parade route.  Also hard to do fireworks when they close at 5pm!



There is no way they will stay at 5pm. Hours can change anytime.

Universal for example, is milking this for all its worth, with them being closed. Its not a coincidence that their hours are only available till the day Disney Opens up again. I would bet money that they are going to up their hours to 8 or 9pm as soon as Disney opens up, or just a few weeks later.

In the end, nothing is set in stone and could change at any moment. If they want fireworks going on, they can figure out a way to make it happen. They are just being very cautious, waiting and seeing how things are, which is a good thing. Just hope they aren't late to the party in terms of theme park openings, activities, attractions. Universal even has their water park open. Disney hasn't even touched that one yet


----------



## SaintsManiac

pixieprincess925 said:


> This. The social distancing during MK fireworks problem goes away if you stop making the show about projecting things on the castle. Make it more about fireworks instead and make best viewing NOT in front of the castle.




I think we would all love to see Wishes make a comeback.


----------



## mattpeto

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?
> 
> I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.



I don't buy this theory at all.  Fireworks is such a huge part of MK. 

If they were trying to cut down on fireworks, why even bother with launching Epcot Forever (with fireworks) and a beefier one upcoming (Harmonious) with even more expected fireworks?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Is there any kind of formal confirmation on what hotels will be definitely opened and how soon other will open?


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> I wasn't around at the time of the night parade (or if I was, my family didn't stop to watch it), but I'd be very shocked if it drew the kind of crowds that the fireworks do.
> 
> I think there is zero chance that Disney will get rid of fireworks because of COVID, they are way too popular.



It isn’t just the people who come for fireworks and the upcharge events for them.  Disney makes money off hotel rooms that have a firework view.  Fireworks are a money-making machine for Disney.


----------



## andyman8

mouselovenfamily said:


> Is there any kind of formal confirmation on what hotels will be definitely opened and how soon other will open?


Nope. The only thing we know is that the DVC Resorts will open on 6/22. If you have a reservation with an arrival of 7/4 or earlier, you can move your reservation to a DVC resort arriving anytime after 7/11. At this time, those are the only hotels "guaranteed" to be open. More to come on that soon, though.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> More to come on that *soon*, though.



That is not our favorite word around here.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am a little later but did want to mention that that part in your statement that I have bolded is what I am most upset/troubled by
> 
> I have no issue with what they are doing as far as delaying the opening, cutting things, etc if that is what they feel is best for operations right now.
> 
> But the lack of guest recovery (at least so far) is not great.  At least let people apply what discount they had for the summer (summer and fun, etc) to their rescheduled trip ... That can't cost them *that* much and will encourage people to push back their trips which we think they want.
> 
> I do hope they do more for passholders too - like at least extend their passes by more than the closed dates to cover some of this "partial open time frame" and/or let people who cancel their APs now apply the renewal discount if they re-up a pass by the end of the year or something.  Feels like their are reasonable steps they could implement that would help people out and not kill their bottom line


When we cancelled, we promptly got our refund -- and nothing else. I read that as, "Thanks for cancelling, we didn't want you to come". Would have appreciated a note from them. We got many good trips in after 9/11; that was the period when my kids were "at that age" for Disney's magic. There wasn't a lot of new stuff. But, there was plenty at WDW for us to build memories on. Had hoped the summer would be like that. Oldest has graduated and the other two are in HS. Not too many big trips like this left.


----------



## Eric Smith

mouselovenfamily said:


> Is there any kind of formal confirmation on what hotels will be definitely opened and how soon other will open?


Nothing other than what has been said about the DVC resorts and Fort Wilderness.  The Swolphin also announced their opening dates.  Nothing has been said about other Disney resorts.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023


That's absolutely heartbreaking. If it is within your means at the moment, please donate or do what you can to help such a wonderful organization.


----------



## Jacq7414

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023


This makes me so sad for those kids. Last time we went to WDW a Make a Wish kid was on our flight. They had shirts and she was so excited. It’s heartbreaking to me that there are a bunch of kids who have wishes to go to WDW and they can’t do that now


----------



## disneydreamer1970

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023



This certainly puts things into perspective.


----------



## EveDallas

stayathomehero said:


> I went in December 2001. Ghost town indeed. My family and friends thought me and my parents were lunatics for even taking a plane. MCO was empty, with armed military holding AKs. Disney was super quiet and tons of rides were walk ons all day...except Peter Pans Flight.
> 
> I got to ride the Haunted Mansion like 10 times in a row.



My best friend and I went September 20, 2001. EVERYTHING was walk on. In fact the plane we flew down on only had about 30 passengers total. It was a surreal experience.


----------



## Wreckem

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> There is no way they will stay at 5pm. Hours can change anytime.
> 
> Universal for example, is milking this for all its worth, with them being closed. Its not a coincidence that their hours are only available till the day Disney Opens up again. I would bet money that they are going to up their hours to 8 or 9pm as soon as Disney opens up, or just a few weeks later.
> 
> In the end, nothing is set in stone and could change at any moment. If they want fireworks going on, they can figure out a way to make it happen. They are just being very cautious, waiting and seeing how things are, which is a good thing. Just hope they aren't late to the party in terms of theme park openings, activities, attractions. Universal even has their water park open. Disney hasn't even touched that one yet



Universal probably isn’t milking it up as they are more or less dead in terms of crowds. Until crowds start coming back they aren’t going to increase hours. Disney opening might help with their crowds but they have zero reason from a crowd or financial stand point to length their days to 8pm or 9pm.

Theme parks extend hours because of crowd sizes. Crowd sizes are capped at 30% capacity right now and universal isn’t coming close to hitting it. Disney will probably hit its caps but I doubt they expand hours, that just costs them more money.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> That is not our favorite word around here.


Speak for yourself! Soon = Drink


----------



## HorizonOne

Tiki Birdland said:


> When we cancelled, we promptly got our refund -- and nothing else. I read that as, "Thanks for cancelling, we didn't want you to come". Would have appreciated a note from them. We got many good trips in after 9/11; that was the period when my kids were "at that age" for Disney's magic. There wasn't a lot of new stuff. But, there was plenty at WDW for us to build memories on. Had hoped the summer would be like that. Oldest has graduated and the other two are in HS. Not too many big trips like this left.



I am sorry you read the cancellation as Disney not wanting you to be there.  I know Disney wants you to be there with all of your family. Unfortunately in this unique situation with staff reductions, high call volume and demand to mass bulk process cancels and refunds it has become just a hurry up process.  When things do become a new normal, then I encourage you to keep going back to Disney for your lasting memories.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Nope. The only thing we know is that the DVC Resorts will open on 6/22. If you have a reservation with an arrival of 7/4 or earlier, you can move your reservation to a DVC resort arriving anytime after 7/11. At this time, those are the only hotels "guaranteed" to be open. More to come on that soon, though.


Ok we need some news.  Will the previews begin in the 1st week of July or the 2nd week?  Blink once for 1st week, blink twice for 2nd week


----------



## Wreckem

As for Fireworks they for sure won’t come back before the fall time change. Mainly because park hours aren’t going to be late anytime soon. I still think fireworks will be a no go until we no longer have to socially distance. And that’s probably going to be next spring/summer. Certainly won’t be fall or winter.


----------



## Lewisc

New Mouse said:


> Is there some merit to the crowd argument? Sure, if every other aspect of your operationis gonna be spaced 6 feet (some say 10) apart on a regular basis....otherwise you are just as likely to catch it at the entrance turnstyles as you are the parade
> 
> I


Compliance with mask rules is likely to be close to 100% at the park entrance. Maybe less in the dark when guests are waiting for the night show.
Some people think the risk is higher when people are in close proximity for more then 15 minutes (not sure if the exact number of minutes).
Maybe not an issue if park entrance procedures are well planned. More of an issue with traditional mobs waiting for 30 minutes or more before show time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wreckem said:


> As for Fireworks they for sure won’t come back before the fall time change. Mainly because park hours aren’t going to be late anytime soon. I still think fireworks will be a no go until we no longer have to socially distance. And that’s probably going to be next spring/summer. Certainly won’t be fall or winter.




Then they will have to cancel the Halloween parties.


----------



## JaxDad

SaintsManiac said:


> Then they will have to cancel the Halloween parties.


Dang. Just when we can finally wear masks.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see why they can't do F&W - they just need to be able to enforce social distancing so will need more space for queues for the booths and stuff.  But the overall reduced park capacity should help with that ... I mean, enve now, mid-week there are usually minimal lines at the booths.  So if they just cap the capacity to typical weekday crowd levels they can make it work - and will bring in extra $
> 
> The seminars and stuff might be harder as will they cover their  expenses if they can only sell 30% of the tickets or something - so maybe it is few/higher priced events


And maybe people will be more amenable to grabbing food from booths and finding a bench or railing to lean on to eat at outside than sit inside at restaurants in relatively confined spaces?


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> Ok we need some news.  Will the previews begin in the 1st week of July or the 2nd week?  Blink once for 1st week, blink twice for 2nd week


My guess is July 7 previews for MK and AK and on the 11th previews for Epcot and DHS.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> That's absolutely heartbreaking. If it is within your means at the moment, please donate or do what you can to help such a wonderful organization.


Doing so now. Beyond sad for this organization and the families that may be affected.


----------



## Hummingbird

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023



This truly just broke my heart. For the past few years I've requested that friends/family make a donation as my birthday gift. They do such amazing work.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney has probably been wanting to cut fireworks for a long time and replace them with the laser-light shows like they do a Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.
> 
> It will also give DIsney an idea of how much people really come to WDW for. Is it for the fireworks? If they just cut fireworks would people still come or is that "essential" to the WDW experience for most people?
> 
> I mean . .they got rid of the night parade at WDW. Cutting that probably saved them a ton of money and crowds get coming in droves despite that.



Disagree. 

1. I’ve never pictured fireworks at Animal Kingdom. It doesn’t really jive with the conservation, natural theming. Makes sense they don’t have them, especially with the animals there ...

2. Harmonious at Epcot was planned to have lots of fireworks. 

3. With Fantasmic, I don’t think HS needs any other kind of nighttime production. Fantasmic replaced Sorcery in the Sky in the late 90s when they were trying to diversify the nighttime entertainment between parks. 

4. HEA has more fireworks than Wishes (though I actually liked Wishes better.) If they have wanted to cut back on fireworks for a long time, HEA would have been projections and lasers and minimal fireworks. HEA has tons of fireworks. 

5. They are not going to permanently dump the castle/fireworks aesthetic. Night castle with fireworks is on every single promo item. They know this is a major seller. Your first time guest doesn’t think of night parades when they picture Magic Kingdom, but they do picture fireworks over Cinderella castle. 

Fireworks will be back someday, when covid is less of a threat, more people are willing to travel, etc. I think that they are cancelling fireworks temporarily for safety reasons, as well as cost savings because there is a limited group who is willing to travel at this time. As covid cases decrease, and crowds start creeping up back to normal, I think fireworks will be back.

I just don’t see any data points that lead to a conclusion that Disney wants to permanently eliminate fireworks.


----------



## ChiSoxSider

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023


This is pretty sad. My daughter was a wish child and we stayed there in 2012. We have been donating toys and supplies ever since in her memory. We typically visit anytime we go to Disney and our kids actually enjoy the GKTW Village as much as the Disney Parks.


----------



## AmberMV

ChiSoxSider said:


> This is pretty sad. My daughter was a wish child and we stayed there in 2012. We have been donating toys and supplies ever since in her memory. We typically visit anytime we go to Disney and our kids actually enjoy the GKTW Village as much as the Disney Parks.


Heartbreaking.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> My guess is July 7 previews for MK and AK and on the 11th previews for Epcot and DHS.



Agree on July 7th but think 12th before they start epcot/dhs.  I don't think they are going to want to deal with opening day to the public and previews on the same day.


----------



## yankeesfan123

rteetz said:


> View attachment 500023


While it’s sad news, it’s the right decision and hopefully the bounce back once the vaccine is widely available.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yankeesfan123 said:


> While it’s sad news, it’s the right decision and hopefully the bounce back once the vaccine is widely available.


If. There’s reason to hope, but let’s not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


I missed it and now it’s deleted. Anyone recall what this tweet said?


----------



## e_yerger

I don't know if this has been covered, but New Jersey has lifted even more of their restrictions significantly. If DeSantis doesn't life the 14 day quarantine soon it's going to be bad


----------



## roth697

gottalovepluto said:


> I missed it and now it’s deleted. Anyone recall what this tweet said?




It was a post saying there was to be Disneyland reporting plan at 12 PST tomorrow.  I haven’t seen anything else to back that up.


----------



## Jroceagles

e_yerger said:


> I don't know if this has been covered, but New Jersey has lifted even more of their restrictions significantly. If DeSantis doesn't life the 14 day quarantine soon it's going to be bad


NJ daily cases are under 400 now.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Jroceagles said:


> NJ daily cases are under 400 now.


Expect NJ to be off that list shortly


----------



## rteetz

https://t.co/Fe4mFWkKtV?amp=1


----------



## andyman8

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> That is not our favorite word around here.





AmberMV said:


> Ok we need some news.  Will the previews begin in the 1st week of July or the 2nd week?  Blink once for 1st week, blink twice for 2nd week


I genuinely don't know when previews will happen. My personal speculation is that CMs will have previews either right before the 4th or right after with APs and DVC right after them, but again, that's just a guess. I don't know.

I will say more confidently that we should hear more concrete information on resorts and reservations by hopefully the end of next week (could be earlier). The plan last I heard was for any remaining DVC/Deluxe Villa cash rooms to be available for the general public to book during the initial reopening period (6/22-7/4ish), but that could change.


----------



## Jroceagles

sullivan.kscott said:


> If. There’s reason to hope, but let’s not get ahead of ourselves.


Sad.  My family members volunteer there....and know some kids that have had experiences there. 

I keep reading about "when there is a vaccine" or "until there is a vaccine"

There is NO guarantee of this said vaccine, and even when...or if there is....no guarantee everyone will want it or take it.  I know many, some in the pharma world, that have said they will NOT take a vaccine that has only been tested for ________months...or 1 year or whatever.

I think we need to pause on the vaccine talk.  Its not on the table at this point.   Not saying you were...just in general.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jroceagles said:


> Sad.  My family members volunteer there....and know some kids that have had experiences there.
> 
> I keep reading about "when there is a vaccine" or "until there is a vaccine"
> 
> There is NO guarantee of this said vaccine, and even when...or if there is....no guarantee everyone will want it or take it.  I know many, some in the pharma world, that have said they will NOT take a vaccine that has only been tested for ________months...or 1 year or whatever.
> 
> I think we need to pause on the vaccine talk.  Its not on the table at this point.   Not saying you were...just in general.


Your words are in exact parallel with all the reality of the situation, and the response I was making to the PP. Trials might be going well, but we’d all be in a massive phase 3 trial if it’s available late 2020 or early 2021. 
I’d be willing to submit as a trial bunny, but I’m an otherwise healthy young-ish adult in a high risk work environment with family members at home who shouldn’t be vaccinated right away, until more data is available.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/Fe4mFWkKtV?amp=1


See?? You have news! 

Hmmm... Martha's Vineyard, huh? Interesting...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/Fe4mFWkKtV?amp=1



Well, I am glad to know that the bars are going to be okay.


----------



## LALA2020

In U.K. we’re still waiting for them to formally cancel our DDP. We all saw the updates on their site which prompted loads of U.K. customers to call them, CM just tell us they still don’t know what is happening with UK DDP and to wait for an email which never comes. Some CM say U.K. will keep DDP, some say not. This all kicked off end of May and we still don’t know anything. They had the cheek to send all U.K. customers an email asking us not to call them anymore as they had no information to give us yet. I expected much better communication as a minimum.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> See?? You have news!
> 
> Hmmm... Martha's Vineyard, huh? Interesting...



Didn't we already know all those places would be open?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

All caught up again.

Budget cutbacks are def a thing - a few resorts may not open for weeks or months - they are waiting to see how demand is going to be among the general population (those aside from the Disney diehards on the various message boards)  Many travel blogs and travel insider media is predicting a slow return to travel for the near future.

fireworks..  an easy way for Disney to save allot of money. - each fireworks show runs between $45,000 and $55,000 which translates to 15 to 20 million a year.  My guess is since it’s a big way to cover budget losses... fireworks may for a while be “special events” or special occasion events.

Lots of talk about getting WDW back to normal..  but with Bob Chapek at the helm it could be awhile.  In some of the interviews he did during the reopening of Shanghai and around the time of the Shareholder call.. I recall him saying they hoped to hit 50% capacity by the end of 2020 - with a goal of 75% by next spring.  Chapek being the “numbers guy”  he will be focusing on stopping the financial hemorrhaging and watching the expenses as he offers a modified experience for the next while.  As Remy has mentioned a few times - go with an open mind and expectations in check for the time being.
My feeling - for everything disney takes away.. there will be something that takes it’s place - they will move mountains within the confines and restrictions to please the consumers.  It’s what they do.

I’m sad to hear about GAKTW . Another casualty in this whole covid mess.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Didn't we already know all those places would be open?



The bars are new.  I know Hanger Bar is new.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Didn't we already know all those places would be open?





Krandor said:


> The bars are new.  I know Hanger Bar is new.


Most of the resort bars/lounges/pool bars were included in the DisneyWorld.com resorts update, but Hangar Bar is new. That's exciting!


----------



## wareagle57

bffer said:


> I will say that with some local festivals, fireworks, parades, etc. that have been canceled, it had to do more with the time and resources it takes to plan rather than COVID-19 itself. Meetings could not be held, sponsorships could not be obtained, vendors were unavailable to book. It was related indirectly to COVID-19 because of stay-at-home orders and businesses being closed rather than directly related to transmission.




I used to hear or see fireworks every night. It’s been 3 months, and my family back home have had TWO huge fireworks shows in the new baseball stadium that now will probably rot and never be used.


mattpeto said:


> I don't buy this theory at all.  Fireworks is such a huge part of MK.
> 
> If they were trying to cut down on fireworks, why even bother with launching Epcot Forever (with fireworks) and a beefier one upcoming (Harmonious) with even more expected fireworks?



And they ADDED fireworks to HEA from the amount Wishes had, when we thought it was going to be a reduction. Killing the MK fireworks would be a "last straw" for me. They are essential and the most Disney thing there and it's something Walt always wanted. All the shows at DHS are garbage IMO. Lasers and projections can not compete with fireworks.

Plus, lets be real. Fireworks are not that expensive to a company like Disney. If minor league baseball teams can have them multiple times a season, and small cities can put on huge extravaganzas, there is no way the pyro used at Disney isn't a drop in the bucket to their daily operating costs. Fireworks are cheap. Anyone can set them off. Writing and directing a show like HAE and writing an amazing song is not cheap. Obviously that overhead is a one time cost compared to the daily cost of the fireworks. I would guess HAE costed at least a few million to make. The fireworks they shoot off each night are probably closed to 50k. That's a dollar per guest. Please, raise my ticket prices by 10x that before you even consider cutting them. 

Fireworks is something pretty much any entertainment entity and city in the world does, Disney would look extremely cheap if they removed them. I would consider it embarrassing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> Didn't we already know all those places would be open?


All but Martha's Vineyard, unless I missed it.. very possible.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> All but Martha's Vineyard, unless I missed it.. very possible.



I saw it listed before because I was thinking where will the people at Beach Club drink and then saw it was listed!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I saw it listed before because I was thinking where will the people at Beach Club drink and then saw it was listed!


I saw it last week also.  But didn't know what it was.  So it's a bar?


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> I saw it last week also.  But didn't know what it was.  So it's a bar?


It is the (often empty) hotel lounge and bar for the BC just off the lobby. It's past Cape May if you're walking toward the YC.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> I saw it last week also.  But didn't know what it was.  So it's a bar?



Yes its the bar at Beach Club. I would say it ranks pretty low on the list of hotel bars!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> And maybe people will be more amenable to grabbing food from booths and finding a bench or railing to lean on to eat at outside than sit inside at restaurants in relatively confined spaces?



"To ensure property social distance at the 2020 Food and Wine Festival, they will be more trash cans than ever for you to put your food on and get that proper food photo!"


----------



## Wiltony

Keep waiting to see California Grill on one of these lists.  Have I missed it?


----------



## princesscinderella

Krandor said:


> The bars are new.  I know Hanger Bar is new.



so excited that Hangar Bar will be open while we are there before the parks open.  It’s a great place to relax and enjoy a cocktail.



Wiltony said:


> Keep waiting to see California Grill on one of these lists.  Have I missed it?


California grill is a signature restaurant and none of those are opening during the initial DVC opening period.


----------



## Krandor

princesscinderella said:


> so excited that Hangar Bar will be open while we are there before the parks open.  It’s a great place to relax and enjoy a cocktail.



Agree.  Normally the day I drive up after I get my luggafge unloaded I go to hanger bar for a drink though last drink went to edison which was fun too.  But it is a relaxing place to have a drink after a long drive.


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyWaffles said:


> I just don’t see any data points that lead to a conclusion that Disney wants to permanently eliminate fireworks.


Very good points -- just jaded at that removal of the night parade with no replacement.

It is more just speculation on my part that some penny pincher management will see the fireworks beings closed and see how much money they are saving every night. That person may then push to cut a cost there.

I don't know .. but what I am saying is . .we could be entering a phase of the parks where the penny pincher's decisions take precedent over guest satisfaction -- especially if guests come back enough in the numbers they want. I just fear some things we've gotten used to for decades could go away (and hey . .maybe replaced by something different/better).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Agree.  Normally the day I drive up after I get my luggafge unloaded I go to hanger bar for a drink though last drink went to edison which was fun too.  But it is a relaxing place to have a drink after a long drive.



I have found they have good bartenders there that are good to talk to.  One used to be a bartender at the Adventurers Club and has some good stories to share!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Very good points -- just jaded at that removal of the night parade with no replacement.
> 
> It is more just speculation on my part that some penny pincher management will see the fireworks beings closed and see how much money they are saving every night. That person may then push to cut a cost there.
> 
> I don't know .. but what I am saying is . .we could be entering a phase of the parks where the penny pincher's decisions take precedent over guest satisfaction -- especially if guests come back enough in the numbers they want. I just fear some things we've gotten used to for decades could go away (and hey . .maybe replaced by something different/better).



Thinking back to after 9/11 (and I know it isn't exactly apples to apples but at least one data point) it was more promotions to get people to come back to the parks BUT also not a ton of major investment in the parks  I could see similar here that after they finish this round of new projects (Tron, Guardians, Rat, etc.) that it is quite a while before anything major new is built


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Very good points -- just jaded at that removal of the night parade with no replacement.
> 
> It is more just speculation on my part that some penny pincher management will see the fireworks beings closed and see how much money they are saving every night. That person may then push to cut a cost there.
> 
> I don't know .. but what I am saying is . .we could be entering a phase of the parks where the penny pincher's decisions take precedent over guest satisfaction -- especially if guests come back enough in the numbers they want. I just fear some things we've gotten used to for decades could go away (and hey . .maybe replaced by something different/better).



I understand where you’re coming from. I just don’t think it’s panic time yet!  I have great hopes for Josh D’Amaro in the parks/experiences role. I think he has such a great pulse on what is important for the parks experience. As things inch back toward normal, I look forward to what he’ll bring to the table. And hope he fights for the good stuff.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Yes its the bar at Beach Club. I would say it ranks pretty low on the list of hotel bars!


If Cape May is closed maybe it won’t smell like fish!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> If Cape May is closed maybe it won’t smell like fish!!


do they have any food there or just drinks?


----------



## MickeyEars

I hope Cape May is open we love it!!


----------



## crazy4wdw

MickeyEars said:


> I hope Cape May is open we love it!!


Same Here!!!


----------



## mcmry5

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand where you’re coming from. I just don’t think it’s panic time yet!  I have great hopes for Josh D’Amaro in the parks/experiences role. I think he has such a great pulse on what is important for the parks experience. As things inch back toward normal, I look forward to what he’ll bring to the table. And hope he fights for the good stuff.



Agree- while there is a lot of speculation and leaning toward negativity, I am holding onto hope that Josh D'Amaro is going to pull a rabbit out of his hat and WOW us all. . . . .


----------



## Farro

MickeyEars said:


> I hope Cape May is open we love it!!





crazy4wdw said:


> Same Here!!!



Sorry, not at first! I think it's only Beaches and Cream and Beachclub Market Place?


----------



## MickeyEars

But we have our fingers crossed that they will after the Parks open!!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have a reservation for the Dolphin for July 21-23, when it looks like the soccer people will be there.

I just got an email from Swolphin. They note my upcoming reservation, then state that they are reaching out to me to let me know that when the parks re-open, it will be at reduced capacities, that park entry can't be guaranteed, and that they don't know what limits and restrictions may be in place, etc. Then they tell me that the Swan and Dolphin themselves will be offering limited services, etc.

Then they tell me that in light of this they understand if I'd rather cancel and that I need to let them know if I still want to come by June 15 or they're going to cancel my reservation for me.

I'm pretty sure they're gonna cancel my reservation anyway so I don't see the need for all the subterfuge.


----------



## jsbowl16

MickeyEars said:


> But we have our fingers crossed that they will after the Parks open!!


They would likely have to switch to family style or order an entree from being a buffet. I dont think the buffets will be open for a while yet.


----------



## jenjersnap

I have stayed at BC, YC or BCV nearly every year since 2006 and never stepped foot in there, but I guess we will this year without Crew’s Cup. It always looks somewhat sad and depressing and I don’t doubt the fishy smell reports. 



Farro said:


> Yes its the bar at Beach Club. I would say it ranks pretty low on the list of hotel bars!


----------



## Farro

jenjersnap said:


> I have stayed at BC, YC or BCV nearly every year since 2006 and never stepped foot in there, but I guess we will this year without Crew’s Cup. It always looks somewhat sad and depressing and I don’t doubt the fishy smell reports.



We stayed there and went there one night - exactly as you said, sad and depressing! 

We ended the nights at Ale & Compass (before refurb) at Yacht Club each night. Much more cheerful!


----------



## Mamiamjo

jenjersnap said:


> I have stayed at BC, YC or BCV nearly every year since 2006 and never stepped foot in there, but I guess we will this year without Crew’s Cup. It always looks somewhat sad and depressing and I don’t doubt the fishy smell reports.


It appears to be the only place to get a drink at BC. I think they have a few appetizers maybe they'll expand the options a bit?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://t.co/Fe4mFWkKtV?amp=1


Poly just says bars hmmmm.


SwirlTheCitrus said:


> See?? You have news!
> 
> Hmmm... Martha's Vineyard, huh? Interesting...


talk about a lounge that desperately needs to be refurbed.


----------



## stayathomehero

rteetz said:


>



No mention of Bill S. Preston, Esq. and Ted "Theodore" Logan's most triumphant return to the silver screen?


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> do they have any food there or just drinks?


At Martha's Vineyard? It's just a bar so maybe some appetizers but mainly booze.

And @hereforthechurros 1000% that thing needs a refurb!


----------



## stayathomehero

jsbowl16 said:


> They would likely have to switch to family style or order an entree from being a buffet. I dont think the buffets will be open for a while yet.



I think buffets may be cafeteria style. That's what NCL is planning on and what other buffets that are open round the country are doing now. Based on nothing but speculation of course.


----------



## bernina

andyman8 said:


> I genuinely don't know when previews will happen. My personal speculation is that CMs will have previews either right before the 4th or right after with APs and DVC right after them, but again, that's just a guess. I don't know.
> 
> I will say more confidently that we should hear more concrete information on resorts and reservations by hopefully the end of next week (could be earlier). The plan last I heard was for any remaining DVC/Deluxe Villa cash rooms to be available for the general public to book during the initial reopening period (6/22-7/4ish), but that could change.



Has Disney communicated that there would be a DVC preview component?


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> I genuinely don't know when previews will happen. My personal speculation is that CMs will have previews either right before the 4th or right after with APs and DVC right after them, but again, that's just a guess. I don't know.
> 
> I will say more confidently that we should hear more concrete information on resorts and reservations by hopefully the end of next week (could be earlier). *The plan last I heard was for any remaining DVC/Deluxe Villa cash rooms to be available for the general public to book during the initial reopening period (6/22-7/4ish), but that could change.*


This is interesting and I totally missed it earlier.  This would indicate that they now _don't have enough_ people booked in this frame of time and will need to open reservations for this period in order to meet their desired capacities.

ETA:  They are really cutting that down to the wire too, if true, because it's already less than 2 weeks before DVC resorts open and they so far haven't announced general public new reservations bookable for this time.


----------



## CastAStone

1GoldenSun said:


> I have a reservation for the Dolphin for July 21-23, when it looks like the soccer people will be there.
> 
> I just got an email from Swolphin. They note my upcoming reservation, then state that they are reaching out to me to let me know that when the parks re-open, it will be at reduced capacities, that park entry can't be guaranteed, and that they don't know what limits and restrictions may be in place, etc. Then they tell me that the Swan and Dolphin themselves will be offering limited services, etc.
> 
> Then they tell me that in light of this they understand if I'd rather cancel and that I need to let them know if I still want to come by June 15 or they're going to cancel my reservation for me.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're gonna cancel my reservation anyway so I don't see the need for all the subterfuge.


Was it this or something else?


----------



## jenjersnap

hereforthechurros said:


> Poly just says bars hmmmm.



And with one single word, new hopes are born for Trader Sam’s or Tiki Terrace...


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> This is interesting and I totally missed it earlier.  This would indicate that they now _don't have enough_ people booked in this frame of time and will need to open reservations for this period in order to meet their desired capacities.
> 
> ETA:  They are really cutting that down to the wire too, if true, because it's already less than 2 weeks before DVC resorts open and they so far haven't announced general public new reservations bookable for this time.


Just to be clear this is not confirmed yet. That was the original plan but that could change, depending on what guests with existing reservations in that 6/22 to 7/4 timeframe choose to do. Right now, they're trying to effectively get a "head-count" of who's still in and who's out before they'll know just how many cash rooms they'll have available for new bookings, if any.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> Just to be clear this is not confirmed yet. That was the original plan but that could change, depending on what guests with existing reservations in that 6/22 to 7/4 timeframe choose to do. Right now, they're trying to effectively get a "head-count" of who's still in and who's out before they'll know just how many cash rooms they'll have available for new bookings, if any.



I'm hoping that they open up the "are you coming or not" window to early-mid July here soon (I think they will). I am very much still coming, but I'd like to know where I will be staying!


----------



## Mm889123

gottalovepluto said:


> At Martha's Vineyard? It's just a bar so maybe some appetizers but mainly booze.
> 
> And @hereforthechurros 1000% that thing needs a refurb!



they def have some small plates there. I feel like I had loaded tots and something else there before. We stay at BCV often and depending on the staff it’s not as gloomy as it looks


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-looks-to-cut-back-on-cast-member-interactions-at-resorts/


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-looks-to-cut-back-on-cast-member-interactions-at-resorts/


First reaction: Finally! Love being able to text at like a Fairfield Inn for more towels or a late checkout.

Second reaction: wait... Disney IT...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> First reaction: Finally! Love being able to text at like a Fairfield Inn for more towels or a late checkout.
> 
> Second reaction: wait... Disney IT...



You are definitely going to text for more towels and get a delivery of two dozen paper cups. That is the Disney IT way.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> You are definitely going to text for more towels and get a delivery of two dozen paper cups. That is the Disney IT way.


Or get an error message that the virtual 
Service is unavailable like I always do when I’m trying to check bus times on the app.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

CastAStone said:


> Was it this or something else?
> View attachment 500073


It was something else. 


Dear Guest:

We hope you are safe and well.  Our records indicate you have an upcoming reservation at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin. We are reaching you to provide some key updates on the Walt Disney World Resort theme park so you may determine if you still plan to visit.  

We feel it is important to inform you that when the Walt Disney World theme parks reopen in mid-July, it will be at reduced capacities.  At this point, we do not know what restrictions and capacity limitations will be put in place. New ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold. You can find the latest updates on the theme parks here.  


As for the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort, we will be offering limited services initially, which will impact various amenities and restaurants typically available to guests. 


We understand these changes may vary from your initial expectation when you made your reservation with us, therefore *we are asking for you to re-confirm your intention to stay at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin by calling us at 800-227-1500 or e-mailing at reservations@swandolphin.com by Monday June 15th.*



If we do not hear from you by 5pm Monday, June 15th, we will refund and cancel your reservation.



If you have any questions, please feel free to reach us using the contact information provided.



Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## hereforthechurros

bernina said:


> Has Disney communicated that there would be a DVC preview component?


Good question but I believe it will just be limited to those with APs (which may be majority of DVC members) from the language we’ve seen so far. As in, you still need to be ticketed to attend previews.


----------



## Jiminy76

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> You are definitely going to text for more towels and get a delivery of two dozen paper cups. That is the Disney IT way.


You'll probably get a "Stitch has ate your towels." error message


----------



## chad_1138

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm hoping that they open up the "are you coming or not" window to early-mid July here soon (I think they will). I am very much still coming, but I'd like to know where I will be staying!


We are July 5-17 at POP.  I called and a CM told me that July 5 - ?? arrival adjustments should begin end of this week or beginning of next week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bernina

hereforthechurros said:


> Good question but I believe it will just be limited to those with APs (which may be majority of DVC members) from the language we’ve seen so far. As in, you still need to be ticketed to attend previews.



Thanks. We have APs linked to our profiles in MDE but they're not yet activated. Worked for SWGE, not sure it will this time (unless they want to drive up AP purchases of course, seemed to work last time).


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-looks-to-cut-back-on-cast-member-interactions-at-resorts/


Room checks would be less interactive


----------



## Bjn10

I just hope the window to adjust is longer then a few weeks because we are flying in and I need to know if by 45 days out so We can possibly get an airfare credit


----------



## dislee1164

jenjersnap said:


> And with one single word, new hopes are born for Trader Sam’s or Tiki Terrace...



I thought this same thing!  I mean, the Terrace seems like a no brainer to open/social distance. Otherwise, it’s just Tambu Lounge and the pool bars, right? Am I missing one?


----------



## Mm889123

dislee1164 said:


> I thought this same thing!  I mean, the Terrace seems like a no brainer to open/social distance. Otherwise, it’s just Tambu Lounge and the pool bars, right? Am I missing one?


id kill even just for the tambu lounge to open


----------



## andyman8

dislee1164 said:


> I thought this same thing!  I mean, the Terrace seems like a no brainer to open/social distance. Otherwise, it’s just Tambu Lounge and the pool bars, right? Am I missing one?





Mm889123 said:


> id kill even just for the tambu lounge to open


At the moment, according to the website, only Barefoot Pool Bar will be open. Of course, that could change but the website does not include Trade Sam's Grog Grotto, Terrace, or Tambu.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270505859697668096


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Disney is about to become the introvert’s favorite theme park.

I’mSoExcited


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

WonderlandisReality said:


> Disney is about to become the introvert’s favorite theme park.
> 
> I’mSoExcited




lol come visit Disney World, the only park in the country that’s not really open but we’re kinda open.


----------



## brich330

I’ve been scrolling through this forum(That’s literally becoming longer than War and Peace at this point), but cannot find an answer. Have they confirmed yet if French quarter will be open on July 11th?


----------



## Sandiz08

brich330 said:


> I’ve been scrolling through this forum(That’s literally becoming longer than War and Peace at this point), but cannot find an answer. Have they confirmed yet if French quarter will be open on July 11th?


No confirmation on anything but DVC resorts and Fort wilderness.


----------



## andyman8

brich330 said:


> I’ve been scrolling through this forum(That’s literally becoming longer than War and Peace at this point), but cannot find an answer. Have they confirmed yet if French quarter will be open on July 11th?


No announcement on any other resorts beside DVC and FW at this time. More to come soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

brich330 said:


> I’ve been scrolling through this forum(That’s literally becoming longer than War and Peace at this point), but cannot find an answer. Have they confirmed yet if French quarter will be open on July 11th?


We know that it will be closed through July 4th and the thought is it will be closed longer but nothing officially official.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> More to come *soon*.


----------



## tinkerhon

1GoldenSun said:


> It was something else.
> 
> 
> Dear Guest:
> 
> We hope you are safe and well.  Our records indicate you have an upcoming reservation at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin. We are reaching you to provide some key updates on the Walt Disney World Resort theme park so you may determine if you still plan to visit.
> 
> We feel it is important to inform you that when the Walt Disney World theme parks reopen in mid-July, it will be at reduced capacities.  At this point, we do not know what restrictions and capacity limitations will be put in place. New ticket sales are temporarily paused. Existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders will be able to make reservation requests in phases before new tickets are sold. You can find the latest updates on the theme parks here.
> 
> 
> As for the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Resort, we will be offering limited services initially, which will impact various amenities and restaurants typically available to guests.
> 
> 
> We understand these changes may vary from your initial expectation when you made your reservation with us, therefore *we are asking for you to re-confirm your intention to stay at the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin by calling us at 800-227-1500 or e-mailing at reservations@swandolphin.com by Monday June 15th.*
> 
> 
> 
> If we do not hear from you by 5pm Monday, June 15th, we will refund and cancel your reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to reach us using the contact information provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding.



In other words , please don't come - we are trying to keep capacity to a minimum.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have found they have good bartenders there that are good to talk to.  One used to be a bartender at the Adventurers Club and has some good stories to share!



yeah they do.   The thing I find weight about Hanger bar is at the bar itself you have the two sides with normal height bar chairs and then right in the middle are these few low almost kiddie looking height seats.  Always seemed odd to me.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> *soon.*


----------



## RWinNOLA

The silence from Disney is starting to become deafening.  

We are 33 days from announced opening of MK and AK.  

Only resorts that are confirmed to be open are DVC and FW. 

It’s also confirmed theme park reservations will be required but we have no idea how that will work or when you can start making them. Also no guarantee from Disney that a resort reservation and valid tickets will guarantee a reservation. 

DVC guests that cancel inside of 30 days get their points put into holding which limits future use of those points. 

I’m using DVC points so the 30 day window is my biggest concern personally. 

But I understand that there are still may on-site non DVC reservations that still have no idea whether there mid to late July reservations will be cancelled, transferred, etc.  

For as much as Disney requires their customers to plan, they are really leaving a lot of people hanging with the absence of any meaningful communication on plans to reopen.


----------



## princesscinderella

Krandor said:


> yeah they do.   The thing I find weight about Hanger bar is at the bar itself you have the two sides with normal height bar chairs and then right in the middle are these few low almost kiddie looking height seats.  Always seemed odd to me.


 I always assumed the bar was lower there for handicap accessibility.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

I think we have to recognize that considering the tone of the nation with George Floyd and him being laid to rest today now, many online creators and companies were deferring attention from themselves to civil right causes. I’m sure Disney is having that partially factor into their next big announcement, because it may have been tone deaf to go about business as usual during the many funeral services and memorials that have now finished today. Following the trend of many creators who took off last week and promoted Black creators, and are now returning to their own content, maybe this allows Disney to now move forward and give  more info later this week. And After all, they only release important info afterhours on Wed-Fri anyways.


----------



## cakebaker

bridgetbriarrose said:


> I think we have to recognize that considering the tone of the nation with George Floyd and him being laid to rest today now, many online creators and companies were deferring attention from themselves to civil right causes. I’m sure Disney is having that partially factor into their next big announcement, because it may have been tone deaf to go about business as usual during the many funeral services and memorials that have now finished today. Following the trend of many creators who took off last week and promoted Black creators, and are now returning to their own content, maybe this allows Disney to now move forward and give  more info later this week. And After all, they only release important info afterhours on Wed-Fri anyways.


That doesn't explain their lack of communication since the day they closed. What's happening now is nothing new.


----------



## Krandor

princesscinderella said:


> I always assumed the bar was lower there for handicap accessibility.



I had not thought about it that way but that makes sense.  Never seen that at any other bar though.


----------



## Devil13

Since we‘re all speculating aimlessly:

Maybe this was the plan all along. Iger’s quick exit was to put Chapek in the line of fire for a total revamp. Bring in the new guy to cause chaos and take the bullet then hit the road after a year or so being the villain that everyone thought he was.

COVID could have accelerated the plans and they are taking this opportunity to make more changes at once rather than a slower rollout.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

cakebaker said:


> That doesn't explain their lack of communication since the day they closed. What's happening now is nothing new.


Definitely not, but in my mind with all the insiders saying “soon” this weekend I was really hoping for news today or Monday, and that is where I think the current climate factored in. Hopefully we’ll get more info tomorrow because I want to know how this whole park reservation is for my own trip on July 15. They really better give more info considering the 30 day mark on Thursday


----------



## pixieprincess925

Anybody seen this new FastPass+ selection button?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Devil13 said:


> Since we‘re all speculating aimlessly:
> 
> Maybe this was the plan all along. Iger’s quick exit was to put Chapek in the line of fire for a total revamp. Bring in the new guy to cause chaos and take the bullet then hit the road after a year or so being the villain that everyone thought he was.
> 
> COVID could have accelerated the plans and they are taking this opportunity to make more changes at once rather than a slower rollout.


I think Iger saw the writing on the wall and knew it was best to have one person handle what is going to be a very long term mess. Chapek will have getting the company through this as his legacy and Iger gets to largely go out on Disney+ and how things were. I know Iger is still involved, but as far as down the line, I think definitely Chapek will be the face of this time period.


----------



## skeeter31

pixieprincess925 said:


> View attachment 500102
> 
> Anybody seen this new FastPass+ selection button?


Yeah, someone posted it a few days ago. It’s an IT glitch. If you click on it, you can’t book anything.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

bridgetbriarrose said:


> Definitely not, but in my mind with all the insiders saying “soon” this weekend I was really hoping for news today or Monday, and that is where I think the current climate factored in. Hopefully we’ll get more info tomorrow because I want to know how this whole park reservation is for my own trip on July 15. They really better give more info considering the 30 day mark on Thursday



My hunch is that "soon" is shortly after the deadline for the current group's modification window.

**I'm not an insider.


----------



## Sandisw

RWinNOLA said:


> The silence from Disney is starting to become deafening.
> 
> We are 33 days from announced opening of MK and AK.
> 
> Only resorts that are confirmed to be open are DVC and FW.
> 
> It’s also confirmed theme park reservations will be required but we have no idea how that will work or when you can start making them. Also no guarantee from Disney that a resort reservation and valid tickets will guarantee a reservation.
> 
> DVC guests that cancel inside of 30 days get their points put into holding which limits future use of those points.
> 
> I’m using DVC points so the 30 day window is my biggest concern personally.
> 
> But I understand that there are still may on-site non DVC reservations that still have no idea whether there mid to late July reservations will be cancelled, transferred, etc.
> 
> For as much as Disney requires their customers to plan, they are really leaving a lot of people hanging with the absence of any meaningful communication on plans to reopen.



DVC is waiving holding and has been from the start.


----------



## Bjn10

30 days to go is Thursday I would be shocked if we didn’t get something tmw


----------



## rteetz

I have updated the "news only" thread and added a comprehensive list of dining that is open or will soon be open at WDW. If I am missing anything please let me know.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Any credence to this? The whole year sounds outlandish to me.


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> View attachment 500112Any credence to this? The whole year sounds outlandish to me.


Lots of TA rumors going around. I wouldn't trust anything until it comes from Disney directly.


----------



## SaintsManiac

figmentfinesse said:


> View attachment 500112Any credence to this? The whole year sounds outlandish to me.



John from DIS/Dreams said they heard the same thing today on the podcast.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Kennywood opens July 11th, with previews starting on the 6th.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> John from DIS/Dreams said they heard the same thing today on the podcast.


I would be shocked if that was the case. I would expect not everything to come back right away though. I think they are more or less waiting to see how many people cancel. They has sort of set deadlines to try and get people to cancel by Friday. I would expect some more news this weekend. They seem to like to burry it then.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> View attachment 500112Any credence to this? The whole year sounds outlandish to me.


I can see it. We have repeated many times here Disney has so much cash they don’t need to do anything. I think the only reason they’re opening at all is because the DVC situation. I also think they won’t tell people en masse they’re closed for the year because Wall St would freak. Whoever is running TA side of things keeps telling their biggest agents everything long before the rest of us.

Grab your spot at Universal lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I would be shocked if that was the case. I would expect not everything to come back right away though. I think they are more or less waiting to see how many people cancel. They has sort of set deadlines to try and get people to cancel by Friday. I would expect some more news this weekend. They seem to like to burry it then.



Yeah he kind of shrugged and made it light. They are waiting just like us.


----------



## vinotinto

Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.


----------



## SarahC97

vinotinto said:


> Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.
> 
> View attachment 500114


It doesn't seem to make sense but Disney hasn't been making sense lately...


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.
> 
> View attachment 500114


DVC is a timeshare. Members have "ownership" so they run into a lot of problems the longer they keep those properties closed.


----------



## MaC410

vinotinto said:


> Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.
> 
> View attachment 500114



This would just be absolutely absurd if true.


----------



## Bjn10

Let’s lay this one under wait and see


----------



## AmberMV

I mean...those with June reservations were able to reschedule to July 11-Dec 31 *BUT* wasn't it _*ONLY*_ a DVC property they could reschedule to?


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> John from DIS/Dreams said they heard the same thing today on the podcast.


Crap. Crap. Crap. I am very unhappy to see more than one agency reporting this. And a bit excited to see if UO eats their lunch, dinner and Christmas Feast... once people get into a habit of how easy UO and how much affordable their APs are... UO is no WDW but I think they have the potential to take a decent bite of WDW’s business for the next couple years...


----------



## Arguetafamily

vinotinto said:


> Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.
> 
> View attachment 500114



Is this a reliable Travel Company? Do any of you guys use them?


----------



## bernina

AmberMV said:


> I mean...those with June reservations were able to reschedule to July 11-Dec 31 *BUT* wasn't it _*ONLY*_ a DVC property they could reschedule to?



DVC or Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> Crap. Crap. Crap. I am very unhappy to see more than one agency reporting this. And a bit excited to see if UO eats their lunch, dinner and Christmas Feast... once people get into a habit of how easy UO and how much affordable their APs are... UO is no WDW but I think they have the potential to take a decent bite of WDW’s business for the next couple years...


Well and Busch Gardens/SeaWorld are offering 30% off annual passes and all tickets this week too...And Universal is offering 15 month annual passes.  Not only are they getting the jump on Disney but they are also being fiercely competitive to grab up the time of any potential vacationers.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> DVC is a timeshare. Members have "ownership" so they run into a lot of problems the longer they keep those properties closed.


Heard anything about GCH DVC? With CA started Phase 3 in the next couple weeks I’d think if they have the same rules as FL DVC they could run into trouble keeping them closed... and GCH DVC is very much integrated into the GCH hotel so keeping DVC open but hotel closed could be much more awkward out here...


----------



## AmberMV

bernina said:


> DVC or Ft. Wilderness.


I feel like the clues are being placed and we just have to pick them up.  June res. can only reschedule to DVC or Ft. Wilderness through Dec 31, and now we are getting reports that only DVC/Ft. W resorts will be open through the end of this year....

It's not confirmed until it's confirmed, but...


----------



## vinotinto

AmberMV said:


> I feel like the clues are being placed and we just have to pick them up.  June res. can only reschedule to DVC or Ft. Wilderness through Dec 31, and now we are getting reports that only DVC/Ft. W resorts will be open through the end of this year....
> 
> It's not confirmed until it's confirmed, but...


Maybe the travel agents misunderstood based on Disney only allowing DVC as the option for rebooking to a future date those initially booked June 22-July 5? I don’t know this TA at all. It seems they heard it from their Disney rep, but it’s not official. 

I think we’re going to learn a lot once the next wave of post July 4th check-ins come through, and we see what options there are for confirming or modifying. If the deluxes attached to DVC reopen in July (even if not all), we’re good. If not, well, you want to get crazy, we’ll get crazy!


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

End of the year?! Disney is confusing me so much. 

Might be the first year I try universals beautiful hotels and just travel to Disney parks.

Being cautious is one thing. Making drastic lasting decisions in June is another


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> John from DIS/Dreams said they heard the same thing today on the podcast.





rteetz said:


> I would be shocked if that was the case. I would expect not everything to come back right away though. I think they are more or less waiting to see how many people cancel. They has sort of set deadlines to try and get people to cancel by Friday. I would expect some more news this weekend. They seem to like to burry it then.


Are you sure he said that exactly? I don't think he did. I think what he was saying is that, at this time, if you want to modify your reservation (only ones between 6/22-7/4), you can only move it to a DVC resort or FW. He noted that dates can only be changed through the end of this year since 2021 packages are not available yet. I think Pete speculated a bit, but I think John was just "reporting" what we know so far. I don't think he (or Pete) was referencing any "inside information," like was referenced in the post above.

What we're seeing right now is effectively a "roll call" of who's in and who's out for the DVC resorts-only initial reopening period. They need to get a sense of who's coming when (or just cancelling) before they can begin the process of consolidating resorts and identifying which resorts should operate and which ones shouldn't. The process of consolidating resorts would be a hefty one (a much bigger undertaking than this roll call), and they need as firm numbers as they can get to do it, so rather than just making those 6/22-7/4 guests either stick with what they've got or cancel, they're giving them some sort of option to modify (instead of them canceling and then rebooking) but doing so without committing to a "pending" resort (to avoid having to move some of these guests again). Once they've got those firmer numbers, they can begin the process of determining when which resorts should open and moving reservations. That was the original plan at least.

With that in mind, I don't know what trends they've seen or what the folks in Park Ops may be saying about capacity. Everything is subject to change, but personally, I would be shocked if at least a couple resorts didn't come online in July, given all the info/updates they've posted about CL (the only DVC with CL isn't reopening initially) and other "hotel-side" services, not to mention committing to such a prolonged closure (what if some miracle happens and a vaccine or treatment is discovered in September and tourism rebounds quickly). Also, if they were to keep every resort closed through the end of the year, they would probably still have to keep some CMs on furlough through the end of the year (they previously expected the furlough to end by October). While there are large holes to fill without CPs and IPs, there would be way too many resort CMs for the number of available roles.


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Maybe the travel agents misunderstood based on Disney only allowing DVC as the option for rebooking to a future date those initially booked June 22-July 5? I don’t know this TA at all. It seems they heard it from their Disney rep, but it’s not official.
> 
> I think we’re going to learn a lot once the next wave of post July 4th check-ins come through, and we see what options there are for confirming or modifying. If the deluxes attached to DVC reopen in July (even if not all), we’re good. If not, well, you want to get crazy, we’ll get crazy!


Remember when someone said buckle up?...


----------



## MaC410

AmberMV said:


> I feel like the clues are being placed and we just have to pick them up.  June res. can only reschedule to DVC or Ft. Wilderness through Dec 31, and now we are getting reports that only DVC/Ft. W resorts will be open through the end of this year....
> 
> It's not confirmed until it's confirmed, but...



But aren't these resorts, DVC and Ft Wilderness, currently the only announced resorts opening so far? It makes sense to only offer rebooking to the resorts they absolutely know will be open. That doesn't necessarily mean they are the only resorts going to be open for the rest of the year. 

Not saying that you are claiming anything is truly proof of this rumor but it does make sense to only offer rebooking to the resorts they actually know will be reopening.


----------



## Arguetafamily

gottalovepluto said:


> -



Definitely know Dreams, used them three times now


----------



## gottalovepluto

vinotinto said:


> Do they really have such few reservations on the books that they could open only the DVC side? I can’t imagine Disney running the “keep and confirm - modify - cancel” game much longer.
> 
> View attachment 500114


I don’t see that on their FB page? https://m.facebook.com/twosisterstravelcompany/


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> I feel like the clues are being placed and we just have to pick them up.  June res. can only reschedule to DVC or Ft. Wilderness through Dec 31, and now we are getting reports that only DVC/Ft. W resorts will be open through the end of this year....
> 
> It's not confirmed until it's confirmed, but...


I can believe it. They’re putting so much effort into this new system and the reopening that it’s probably appealing to run like this for the next six months, especially when many healthcare systems are prepping for a fall wave. Better to run lean and responsibly for the rest of the year than open things a bunch of resorts too quickly and have to shut them back down. I mean someone mentioned some resorts being shut down for six* months after 9/11 so it’s not crazy to think this could be more wide reaching between health & safety issues + a recession. Obviously waiting for wdw confirmation, but it’s not outside the realm of believability.

*three months not six


----------



## vinotinto

gottalovepluto said:


> Remember when someone said buckle up?...


We thought things were bad when they cancelled the July FPs, Free Dining Plans, and ADRs. If they have to cancel on some people after the parks reopen, they are going to have unhappy guests.

I really am hoping it’s a misunderstanding, but there is a part of me that thinks it is a plausible scenario. Otherwise, all those guests that were moved from June and given only DVC/FW options, once they reopened the other resorts, couldn’t they move their reservation, in effect, negating so much of the effort of the past week?


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> I mean someone mentioned some resorts being shut down for six months after 9/11 so it’s not crazy to think this could be more wide reaching between health & safety issues + a recession.


Just for context, CBR and POFQ both closed down after 9/11 for about three months.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t see that on their FB page? https://m.facebook.com/twosisterstravelcompany/


It appears that the post was taken down?


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Just for context, CBR and POFQ both closed down after 9/11 for about three months.


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## LSUmiss

So do we think ppl in regular resorts will be moved or cancelled?


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Heard anything about GCH DVC? With CA started Phase 3 in the next couple weeks I’d think if they have the same rules as FL DVC they could run into trouble keeping them closed... and GCH DVC is very much integrated into the GCH hotel so keeping DVC open but hotel closed could be much more awkward out here...


Not yet


----------



## LSUmiss

Also if this is the case, that’s more deception. They’re still allowing agency exclusive TAs to book regular hotel rooms. So you’re allowing ppl to book rooms, you have no intention of honoring.


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> Just for context, CBR and POFQ both closed down after 9/11 for about three months.


Sure, but there’s a big difference between a few resorts remaining shut down and only DVC/FW reopening. I think it makes complete sense to not open back up all the resorts. But, I have a hard time believing they have such few reservations that they can consolidate everyone into DVC/FW. Which would mean some people might get cancelled.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Are you sure he said that exactly? I don't think he did. I think what he was saying is that, at this time, if you want to modify your reservation (only ones between 6/22-7/4), you can only move it to a DVC resort or FW. He noted that dates can only be changed through the end of this year since 2021 packages are not available yet. I think Pete speculated a bit, but I think John was just "reporting" what we know so far. I don't think he (or Pete) was referencing any "inside information," like was referenced in the post above.
> 
> What we're seeing right now is effectively a "roll call" of who's in and who's out for the DVC resorts-only initial reopening period. They need to get a sense of who's coming when (or just cancelling) before they can begin the process of consolidating resorts and identifying which resorts should operate and which ones shouldn't. The process of consolidating resorts would be a hefty one (a much bigger undertaking than this roll call), and they need as firm numbers as they can get to do it, so rather than just making those 6/22-7/4 guests either stick with what they've got or cancel, they're giving them some sort of option to modify (instead of them canceling and then rebooking) but doing so without committing to a "pending" resort (to avoid having to move some of these guests again). Once they've got those firmer numbers, they can begin the process of determining when which resorts should open and moving reservations. That was the original plan at least.
> 
> With that in mind, I don't know what trends they've seen or what the folks in Park Ops may be saying about capacity. Everything is subject to change, but personally, I would be shocked if at least a couple resorts didn't come online in July, given all the info/updates they've posted about CL (the only DVC with CL isn't reopening initially) and other "hotel-side" services, not to mention committing to such a prolonged closure (what if some miracle happens and a vaccine or treatment is discovered in September and tourism rebounds quickly). Also, if they were to keep every resort closed through the end of the year, they would probably still have to keep some CMs on furlough through the end of the year (they previously expected the furlough to end by October). While there are large holes to fill without CPs and IPs, there would be way too many resort CMs for the number of available roles.




I don’t think he believed it to be the case. I know what I heard.  

You can go back and watch to find out. I remember thinking that was nuts, but maybe I am the crazy one?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

If this latest rumor (resorts other than DVC and FW closed until the end of the year) is true ... 

I’m wondering ... can Disney really operate all of their resorts without CPs? There are sooo many resort CP positions from front desk/guest service to housekeeping, QS, TS, lifeguarding, bell dispatch, custodial, activities/recreation, etc. I wonder if they’re shooting for bringing back CPs in January for the 2021 spring program and opening up all the resorts at that point. IMO, January seems early to restart the CP, but if this “closed until the end of the year” rumor rings true, I’m wondering if there is a CP connection there.

Would they hire a ton of new CMs if they were planning on restarting the CP eventually?


----------



## MaC410

I'm not going to get hung up on this. This seems like way too absurd of a rumor to be true. I guess it could turn out to be true but it just seems way too crazy. All those resorts closed until next year? I'll believe it when I see it. Only allowing people currently to rebook to resorts that are confirmed to be reopening really doesn't say anything about the rest of the year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MaC410 said:


> I'm not going to get hung up on this. This seems like way too absurd of a rumor to be true. I guess it could turn out to be true but it just seems way too crazy. All those resorts closed until next year? I'll believe it when I see it. Only allowing people currently to rebook to resorts that are confirmed to be reopening really doesn't say anything about the rest of the year.



Seems wild to me, too. It’s time for them to let people know the plan.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m gonna say what I’ve been saying the whole time, if someone had come here in March and said the parks will be shutting down in a week or two until mid July people would for the most part think they had lost their mind.

There are things that seem less likely and more likely, absolutely, but I won’t count anything out. Although, I’m not sure this is what Walt meant with it being kind of fun to do the impossible


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Also if this is the case, that’s more deception. They’re still allowing agency exclusive TAs to book regular hotel rooms. So you’re allowing ppl to book rooms, you have no intention of honoring.


Yeah. I have a feeling when that agency gets wind of this- if it wasn’t announced to all of them in some conference call this evening- they will be on the phone ASAP. Like the vibes from their brains will be so intent on calling their Disney coordinator type person the phone will dial itself


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think he believed it to be the case. I know what I heard.
> 
> You can go back and watch to find out. I remember thinking that was nuts, but maybe I am the crazy one?


No, no, not calling you crazy at all. I watched the show earlier today but scrubbed through that segment again and, while definitely confusing (though what about this whole thing isn't at this point), he seemed to be saying that Disney was only allowing guests (who were offered the modify option) to rebook at DVC resorts or FW for the remainder of this year (not 2021 since those packages aren't out yet). Pete then speculated about the possibility that the resorts "stay closed" while capacity limitations are in place, but neither of them seemed to be referencing insider information. Again, your're not crazy haha. I'm sorry if I made it sound that way; it's very confusing and I can understand how someone could walk away with that impression.


----------



## andyman8

vinotinto said:


> Sure, but there’s a big difference between a few resorts remaining shut down and only DVC/FW reopening. I think it makes complete sense to not open back up all the resorts. But, I have a hard time believing they have such few reservations that they can consolidate everyone into DVC/FW. Which would mean some people might get cancelled.


As indicated in my earlier posts, I agree with you. Since those closures were being discussed, I just wanted to make sure we had the facts/context. It wasn't part of a larger argument.


----------



## vinotinto

Well, now that it’s 1am and I’m wide awake, it’s time to just wait for some official Disney news, hopefully coming *soon*.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> Definitely know Dreams, used them three times now


Sounds like they may or may not have meant that so we might have a chance at it being one agency’s misinformation after all!... what if this outfit with the now deleted FB post fell victim to bad CM info?


----------



## wendow

MickeyWaffles said:


> If this latest rumor (resorts other than DVC and FW closed until the end of the year) is true ...
> 
> I’m wondering ... can Disney really operate all of their resorts without CPs? There are sooo many resort CP positions from front desk/guest service to housekeeping, QS, TS, lifeguarding, bell dispatch, custodial, activities/recreation, etc. I wonder if they’re shooting for bringing back CPs in January for the 2021 spring program and opening up all the resorts at that point. IMO, January seems early to restart the CP, but if this “closed until the end of the year” rumor rings true, I’m wondering if there is a CP connection there.
> 
> Would they hire a ton of new CMs if they were planning on restarting the CP eventually?


My dd was a CP at BoG this past spring before everything was cancelled. She says at least 50% of her coworkers were CP's. In some locations, the numbers are even higher. QS, Life Guarding, Custodial, and merch will be super hard to pull off without CP's or a mass hiring.


----------



## andyman8

wendow said:


> My dd was a CP at BoG this past spring before everything was cancelled. She says at least 50% of her coworkers were CP's. In some locations, the numbers are even higher. QS, Life Guarding, Custodial, and merch will be super hard to pull off without CP's or a mass hiring.


At any given time, there’s about 8,000 CPs and 2,000 IPs. WDW employs about 70,000 CMs. CPs are often concentrated in specific areas on specific (usually late) shifts. With the water parks and certain restaurants and amenities not coming online immediately, that should give them the resources to staff the parks and some resorts for limited capacity.


----------



## Arguetafamily

gottalovepluto said:


> Sounds like they may or may not have meant that so we might have a chance at it being one agency’s misinformation after all!... what if this outfit with the now deleted FB post fell victim to bad CM info?



This is getting interesting


----------



## wendow

andyman8 said:


> At any given time, there’s about 8,000 CPs and 2,000 IPs. WDW employs about 70,000 CMs. CPs are often concentrated in specific areas on specific (usually late) shifts. With the water parks and certain restaurants and amenities not coming online immediately, that should give them the resources to staff the parks and some resorts for limited capacity.


Maybe some locations in MK have higher CP's than others...? My dd worked open to 3 or 4pm every day (on the days she worked, just as a fyi).


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> Sounds like they may or may not have meant that so we might have a chance at it being one agency’s misinformation after all!... what if this outfit with the now deleted FB post fell victim to bad CM info?


Sven/Flynn/Finn strikes again!


----------



## andyman8

wendow said:


> Maybe some locations in MK have higher CP's than others...? My dd worked open to 3 or 4pm every day (on the days she worked, just as a fyi).


Absolutely, and QSFB is one of the roles with the most CPs. BOG is unique in that it does not have QSFB CMs at night (because it’s table-service at night of course), which would explain her earlier hours (she was one of the lucky ones!), but the plan to fill those spots is two-fold: 1) bring over CMs from still-closed areas of WDW like the water parks (for example, a Vacation Planner at TL has the option of temporarily transferring over to a role at a now-open part of WDW like QSFB at BOG) and 2) to not fill all of those spots. Because restaurants, shops, and even attractions will only be operating at maybe 1/3 of capacity (speculation but we know it will probably be something like that), they don’t need the entire staff. As they start to ramp up capacity and reopen more parts and amenities of WDW, you’ll start to see IPs and CPs come back. The point being that absolutely have the labor to redistribute from elsewhere and they’d still have CMs “left over” to operate a few resorts at least. On an unrelated note, I’m so sorry your DD’s program was abruptly cut short; I hope she has the opportunity to return and have the full experience!


----------



## vinotinto

AmberMV said:


> Sven/Flynn/Finn strikes again!


The Revenge of Sven/Flynn/Finn


----------



## wdwoutsider

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, someone posted it a few days ago. It’s an IT glitch. If you click on it, you can’t book anything.



shocked to hear Disney with IT issues............. 
Does anyone really think the reservations system or virtual que system will actually work?    We will be promised an amazing setup and then get a bug filled, crashing, unreliable mess.    Disney must have outsourced IT to save money or they cut a ton of staff.


----------



## wendow

andyman8 said:


> Absolutely, and QSFB is one of the roles with the most CPs. BOG is unique in that it does not have QSFB CMs at night (because it’s table-service at night of course), which would explain her earlier hours (she was one of the lucky ones!), but the plan to fill those spots is two-fold: 1) bring over CMs from still-closed areas of WDW like the water parks (for example, a Vacation Planner at TL has the option of temporarily transferring over to a role at a now-open part of WDW like QSFB at BOG) and 2) to not fill all of those spots. Because restaurants, shops, and even attractions will only be operating at maybe 1/3 of capacity (speculation but we know it will probably be something like that), they don’t need the entire staff. As they start to ramp up capacity and reopen more parts and amenities of WDW, you’ll start to see IPs and CPs come back. The point being that absolutely have the labor to redistribute from elsewhere and they’d still have CMs “left over” to operate a few resorts at least. On an unrelated note, I’m so sorry your DD’s program was abruptly cut short; I hope she has the opportunity to return and have the full experience!


Thank you. She had applied 3x before getting into the DCP and the program had been a dream of hers since she was 12yo. She got 43 days from check-in and about 30 days at her location before sent home so I really hope she gets the chance to fully complete a program as well.

I also felt she was 'lucky' for her role in not having late nights but since all her roommates and other CP's work opposite shifts, she wasn't thrilled since her park time was mostly just her by herself. I guess it's some sort of right of passage that you have all closing shifts lol.  And that you live at Vista Way, which she did get that experience...!


----------



## Krandor

It takes very little to freak this board out.  Can we wait for official information?


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> It takes very little to freak this board out.  Can we wait for official information?


But this is the Rumors forum


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> But this is the Rumors forum



I know but things like DVC/deluxe only till end of the year is just not believable.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> It takes very little to freak this board out.  Can we wait for official information?


Rteetz maintains a pinned opening news thread for those who like accuracy and boredom


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Rteetz maintains a pinned opening news thread for those who like accuracy and boredom



I know but it is crazy how little it takes to freak this thread out.   I have a pop recovery trip setup for September (now 35% discount) and I expect Pop to be open by then.  Maybe I'm the crazy one to think that.


----------



## wendow

andyman8 said:


> Absolutely, and QSFB is one of the roles with the most CPs. BOG is unique in that it does not have QSFB CMs at night (because it’s table-service at night of course), which would explain her earlier hours (she was one of the lucky ones!), but the plan to fill those spots is two-fold: 1) bring over CMs from still-closed areas of WDW like the water parks (for example, a Vacation Planner at TL has the option of temporarily transferring over to a role at a now-open part of WDW like QSFB at BOG) and 2) to not fill all of those spots. Because restaurants, shops, and even attractions will only be operating at maybe 1/3 of capacity (speculation but we know it will probably be something like that), they don’t need the entire staff. As they start to ramp up capacity and reopen more parts and amenities of WDW, you’ll start to see IPs and CPs come back. The point being that absolutely have the labor to redistribute from elsewhere and they’d still have CMs “left over” to operate a few resorts at least. On an unrelated note, I’m so sorry your DD’s program was abruptly cut short; I hope she has the opportunity to return and have the full experience!


BTW, I really appreciate your knowledge and contribution. I feel like I learn so much every time you post!


----------



## wendow

Krandor said:


> I know but it is crazy how little it takes to freak this thread out.   I have a pop recovery trip setup for September (now 35% discount) and I expect Pop to be open by then.  Maybe I'm the crazy one to think that.


I expect Pop to be open by Sept too - may be the only value open - but I expect it to open first and I'd be shocked if we aren't seeing more open by then.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> I know but it is crazy how little it takes to freak this thread out.   I have a pop recovery trip setup for September (now 35% discount) and I expect Pop to be open by then.  Maybe I'm the crazy one to think that.


We’re ALL crazy here. No sane people need apply!


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> We’re ALL crazy here. No sane people need apply!



LOL! Touche.

I'm still 50/50 on if I'll do that september trip.  My main focus is marathon weekend in January.

EDIT: My training plan pretty much starts now and putting in 30-60 minutes minimum almost every single day (and much more time on weekends) between now and january to be ready for dopey and there is no guarantee that is going to happen.  Right now though have to train like it will happen and if it doesn't I'll be devastated.


----------



## aweehughes

andyman8 said:


> No, no, not calling you crazy at all. I watched the show earlier today but scrubbed through that segment again and, while definitely confusing (though what about this whole thing isn't at this point), he seemed to be saying that Disney was only allowing guests (who were offered the modify option) to rebook at DVC resorts or FW for the remainder of this year (not 2021 since those packages aren't out yet). Pete then speculated about the possibility that the resorts "stay closed" while capacity limitations are in place, but neither of them seemed to be referencing insider information. Again, your're not crazy haha. I'm sorry if I made it sound that way; it's very confusing and I can understand how someone could walk away with that impression.


I went back too. I listen to it as a Podcast through Apple and ~35:30 John says,
“Everyone’s going to have to take a chill pill and relax. Everybody wants to know, ‘I’m traveling in November—what’s going to happen to my reservation?’ You got to wait and see what Disney says about it. *As far as we know only DVC properties and Fort Wilderness will be open through the end of they year.”  *


----------



## Krandor

aweehughes said:


> I went back too. I listen to it as a Podcast through Apple and ~35:30 John says,
> “Everyone’s going to have to take a chill pill and relax. Everybody wants to know, ‘I’m traveling in November—what’s going to happen to my reservation?’ You got to wait and see what Disney says about it. *As far as we know only DVC properties and Fort Wilderness will be open through the end of they year.”  *



Thanks for that.  That is a fair comment.  That is simply all we know today.  I expect we'll learn more this week though.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Krandor said:


> I know but things like DVC/deluxe only till end of the year is just not believable.



If you go back 1265 pages the same would have been said about the parks being closed until mid July. And yet, here we are.


----------



## Karin1984

No news yet about Disneyland Paris, but they have just announced that the Half Marathon weekend (last weekend September) has been cancelled.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Has anyone from upstate NY (Buffalo) flown into MCO over the past couple weeks? Were you made to quarantine? I’m hearing rumors that they aren’t even enforcing the quarantine order. We aren’t part of the “Tri-State” area anyways.


----------



## Jacq7414

Carol Jackson said:


> Has anyone from upstate NY (Buffalo) flown into MCO over the past couple weeks? Were you made to quarantine? I’m hearing rumors that they aren’t even enforcing the quarantine order. We aren’t part of the “Tri-State” area anyways.


I know people who traveled to FL from JFK and are at their daughter’s house and going out and about.


----------



## CastAStone

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> End of the year?! Disney is confusing me so much.
> 
> Might be the first year I try universals beautiful hotels and just travel to Disney parks.
> 
> Being cautious is one thing. Making drastic lasting decisions in June is another


Even if they make a decision like that they likely won’t roll it out to give themselves future flexibility if things change. We’ve seen that so far - they are waiting as long as possible to do anything that cancels a guest and being very withholding of information as a result.

A lot of people here are complaining about that but as someone with a September reservation I appreciate them being methodical and not being rash in canceling far into the future, as it increases the chance I can still go.


gottalovepluto said:


> Sounds like they may or may not have meant that so we might have a chance at it being one agency’s misinformation after all!... what if this outfit with the now deleted FB post fell victim to bad CM info?


If I’ve learned anything in my year on Disboards, it’s that a cast member is the least likely person to be told anything. Even the ones whose job is to know.


----------



## yulilin3

For those wondering what do CM really know
The last update on the HUB in terms of news was from May 27 and the release of reopening plans
Nothing has been posted after that,  no limited recreation offerings or any of the news that came out Saturday
Today I log in and there's a new story...
Touchless printers are coming to property,  only scan your HUB ID and print


----------



## A2DisneyMom

wdwoutsider said:


> shocked to hear Disney with IT issues.............
> Does anyone really think the reservations system or virtual que system will actually work?    We will be promised an amazing setup and then get a bug filled, crashing, unreliable mess.    Disney must have outsourced IT to save money or they cut a ton of staff.


Given I still believe the transfer of guests to DVC and Ft. Wilderness is less about COVID/park capacity and more about them utilizing existing alternate booking systems, no, my hopes for a smooth rollout of this new system aren’t high.  Seems Disney has some concerns too!

At this point, I would bet a significant amount of money that the “special” rebooking team are just CM’s with access and training into either the DVC or Ft. Wilderness reservation systems.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney has released a short video about what to expect during your resort stay

And a checklist of "enhanced cleaning" items


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270689279853891584


----------



## Bjn10

They same resorts


----------



## Dis5150

Krandor said:


> I know but it is crazy how little it takes to freak this thread out.   I have a pop recovery trip setup for September (now 35% discount) and I expect Pop to be open by then.  Maybe I'm the crazy one to think that.


Just curious, did you have pop booked in September before, and they automatically updated your reservation with the 35% off? Or? I’ve lost track of who was able to book things when!

I’m also doing Dopey and will be very upset if all this training is for nothing if they cancel! (W&D also doesn’t look for sure at the moment.) I’ll run Little Rock marathon in March if they cancel Dopey, just so all my training won’t have been in vain!


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/



Oh Disney.
This is all lovely, but we want to know WHERE we are staying


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/


"Just as we’ve started making plans for our theme parks, we are also making plans for our *hotels and* Disney Vacation Club resorts. With that in mind, we wanted to share what you can expect when you book a stay at a *Disney Resort hotel.*"

*Owned-and-operated Disney resorts. *

_------_

Interesting wording here though, considering our discussion earlier.


----------



## jade1

Yea seems hard to believe. Offsite hotels and rental homes would benefit though.


----------



## chicagoshannon

A little late to the game but no way that only DVC is open through the end of the  year.  Basically from September through December there is very little open DVC rooms.  So unless they're planning on having a majority of DVC only guests it won't happen.


----------



## MrsBooch

Did that update really include anything we didn't already know though?


----------



## westie55

I'm sure they will open the non DVC side of the deluxe resorts first but will only do so if there is enough demand and opening the resort will be profitable.  If the demand isn't there, then I do think only the DVC resorts will be open.  Why would they open more resorts than they need to if everyone can fit (accounting for distancing) in the resorts that *need *to be open?  I imagine slowly demand will increase and more resorts will open.  I would be very surprised if by December only DVC resorts are open, but then again we have no idea what the covid situation will be like this fall and winter.  It may be largely better or it may be getting significantly worse again.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Did that update really include anything we didn't already know though?


This is Disney´s response to the cute video, with live people, that Universal posted


----------



## rstevens333

One thing we know for sure about the hotels - Definitely tip the cleaning staff more than you usually would.


----------



## Lewisc

andyman8 said:


> Just for context, CBR and POFQ both closed down after 9/11 for about three months.



Plus after 911 POR only had 300+ rooms open. Sections of other resorts were closed.


LSUmiss said:


> Also if this is the case, that’s more deception. They’re still allowing agency exclusive TAs to book regular hotel rooms. So you’re allowing ppl to book rooms, you have no intention of honoring.


I think some TAs are taking reservations against an already reserved block of rooms.


----------



## Krandor

Dis5150 said:


> Just curious, did you have pop booked in September before, and they automatically updated your reservation with the 35% off? Or? I’ve lost track of who was able to book things when!
> 
> I’m also doing Dopey and will be very upset if all this training is for nothing if they cancel! (W&D also doesn’t look for sure at the moment.) I’ll run Little Rock marathon in March if they cancel Dopey, just so all my training won’t have been in vain!



sep was my fd recovery offer from Star Wars weekend and yeah it got updated with the 35% kff


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/


My main takeaway: how much of that were they not cleaning before?...


----------



## Farro

This all certainly has taken all the fun out of trip planning, hasn't it?  

I can't say for certain that it won't be DVC only until end of year. I didn't think it would come to what it already has, so anything is a possibility at this point.

It's all rather depressing. Can only hope for the best that by fall/winter things start coming around again. 

And time goes pretty fast, soon it will be October and we'll be saying "well they have to be back to somewhat normal by Spring right?"


----------



## gottalovepluto

rstevens333 said:


> One thing we know for sure about the hotels - Definitely tip the cleaning staff more than you usually would.


Because they’re working harder?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270700865465339911


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270701301064699905


----------



## Krandor

MrsBooch said:


> Did that update really include anything we didn't already know though?



it mentions cleaning coffee makers?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> it mentions cleaning coffee makers?



One of the most important updates I've seen.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Also if this is the case, that’s more deception. They’re still allowing agency exclusive TAs to book regular hotel rooms. So you’re allowing ppl to book rooms, you have no intention of honoring.


I have to think the agency exclusive was negotiated before this started and WDW may not have a choice? But I really don’t know what to think anymore. At this point they’ve have people’s vacation plans tied up for months and need to just say here’s the plan, so we can all deal with it.


----------



## marx

rteetz said:


> I have updated the "news only" thread and added a comprehensive list of dining that is open or will soon be open at WDW. If I am missing anything please let me know.


Thanks - my 60 day window opens tomorrow (staying at FW).  I do wish the park restaurants were available for reservations though.



rteetz said:


> DVC is a timeshare. Members have "ownership" so they run into a lot of problems the longer they keep those properties closed.


I am anxiously awaiting news on Jambo where I have a two week reservation in December.  I assume it would need to open by then, as there is no availability at any other DVC resort for my stay.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270701301064699905


Meanwhile all WDW nerds: WHAT HOTEL??!!!


----------



## sara_s

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> "Just as we’ve started making plans for our theme parks, we are also making plans for our *hotels and* Disney Vacation Club resorts. With that in mind, we wanted to share what you can expect when you book a stay at a *Disney Resort hotel.*"
> 
> *Owned-and-operated Disney resorts. *
> 
> _------_
> 
> Interesting wording here though, considering our discussion earlier.


I agree. I don't see them going forward with opening the parks and not having the resorts open. They want people to spend money in the bubble only. And the park capacity will start to increase over time, so there would conceivably be more hotel demand.

Oh lord, pleeeeease let them give us news today!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270701301064699905


THIS I would love to attend  
too bad it'll be closed to fans. Weather will be a huge factor in these games


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...league-soccer-hosting-mls-is-back-tournament/


----------



## wdwoutsider

Carol Jackson said:


> Has anyone from upstate NY (Buffalo) flown into MCO over the past couple weeks? Were you made to quarantine? I’m hearing rumors that they aren’t even enforcing the quarantine order. We aren’t part of the “Tri-State” area anyways.



When are you visiting?   I would expect that to be cancelled in July if I had to guess. Probably before or around when parks open.    It doesn't matter what airport it's flights from those states are being randomly "greeted" .  

 They are meeting randomly with flights from NY, NJ and CT and would make you fill out paperwork indicating where you are doing the 14 day quarantine.   Technically it's a 60 day jail sentence for not following and its NY, NJ or CT they don't care about regions within the states .   If you want to be safer connect thru phl or dc or clt and you will be fine unless you get pulled over for speeding or something random.     (Not encouraging law breaking).


----------



## Krandor

sara_s said:


> I agree. I don't see them going forward with opening the parks and not having the resorts open. They want people to spend money in the bubble only. And the park capacity will start to increase over time, so there would conceivably be more hotel demand.
> 
> Oh lord, pleeeeease let them give us news today!



i Think we got today’s news with the new cleaning procedures.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Krandor said:


> i Think we got today’s news with the new cleaning procedures.



I'm thinking Friday is the earliest we will get anything big. I don't want to wait that long, but that's my guess.


----------



## Sandisw

Here is my take,  I think they only let people book DVC and Ft. Wilderness because it would be implying they expect the resort to be open by that date...which they either do not know yet or don’t want it out there.

Opening DVC has required them to open certain parts of the hotel side...other than Jambo...it makes no sense not to open up the deluxe rooms at those places

Wilderness Lodge had to open because CCV is its own condo association and not part of BRV...which leaves the bulk of that empty.

Now, I do think that the values and moderates will open later than the deluxe...how much later? Who knows but I’d be surprised if we don’t at least hear something by end of week or beginning of next week about the next round of hotels that will open.

I don’t think they can start the park reservation system without that being shared as well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> i Think we got today’s news with the new cleaning procedures.


The real news will drop on Facebook after midnight by a random TA no one here has heard of, be confirmed by absolutely no one and deleted  within the hour


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270706730150825985


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...league-soccer-hosting-mls-is-back-tournament/


DPB has awoken from their long nap, before these 2 stories today we had the one from May 30


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

wdwoutsider said:


> When are you visiting?   I would expect that to be cancelled in July if I had to guess. Probably before or around when parks open.    It doesn't matter what airport it's flights from those states are being randomly "greeted" .
> 
> They are meeting randomly with flights from NY, NJ and CT and would make you fill out paperwork indicating where you are doing the 14 day quarantine.   Technically it's a 60 day jail sentence for not following and its NY, NJ or CT they don't care about regions within the states .   If you want to be safer connect thru phl or dc or clt and you will be fine unless you get pulled over for speeding or something random.     (Not encouraging law breaking).


And if you do that and our numbers go up, what then. Another shutdown for us in Fl? More dates added to extend the order?
You are telling folks how to go around the order.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270705542609211392


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Meanwhile all WDW nerds: WHAT HOTEL??!!!




never mind. It says it right in the headline. I need more coffee.


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270706730150825985


Yay! actual News!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270707403252797440


----------



## jbreen2010

I just called in to try to add magic express to my reservation.

I was told by the cast member that there is a "special department" that is allowed to modify reservations at this time and most cast members cannot edit them.  She was told they are only editing reservations through July 4th at this time, but to stay tuned as they will get to my July 24th reservation soon.  I asked her what's being modified and do I have a reservation still and she said to just stay tuned.

I really hope our trip doesn't get cancelled because disney got a better deal by letting MLS stay at the hotel instead of us.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

gottalovepluto said:


> Meanwhile all WDW nerds: WHAT HOTEL??!!!



swan & dolphin resort


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270706730150825985


gottalovepluto said:


> Meanwhile all WDW nerds: WHAT HOTEL??!!!


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270707403252797440


Makes sense. They must have gotten a heck of a deal from Marriott - I heard those dates were going for $800/night!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh Disney.
> This is all lovely, but we want to know WHERE we are staying


or IF we will be staying!


----------



## Leigh L

gottalovepluto said:


> Meanwhile all WDW nerds: WHAT HOTEL??!!!


I know, right?!?!? haha


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> or IF we will be staying!


Yes much more this.


----------



## LSUmiss

Lewisc said:


> Plus after 911 POR only had 300+ rooms open. Sections of other resorts were closed.
> 
> I think some TAs are taking reservations against an already reserved block of rooms.


Yes they are. But they’re still booking these rooms with Disney so if they don’t plan to open regular rooms they shouldn’t take new reservations.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> The real news will drop on Facebook after midnight by a random TA no one here has heard of, be confirmed by absolutely no one and deleted  within the hour



mane generate 50 more pages on here.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Already stated.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Yes they are. But they’re still booking these rooms with Disney so if they don’t plan to open regular rooms they shouldn’t take new reservations.


Is that how it works for a bulk booking though?  I thought the TA booked a large block of rooms and then reassigned them to people.


----------



## Mal6586

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called in to try to add magic express to my reservation.
> 
> I was told by the cast member that there is a "special department" that is allowed to modify reservations at this time and most cast members cannot edit them.  She was told they are only editing reservations through July 4th at this time, but to stay tuned as they will get to my July 24th reservation soon.  I asked her what's being modified and do I have a reservation still and she said to just stay tuned.
> 
> I really hope our trip doesn't get cancelled because disney got a better deal by letting MLS stay at the hotel instead of us.


When I called Magical Express to do this directly, they directed me to this website (www.disneymagicalexpress.com)
where I was able to enter my flight info. I got followup email confirmation that stated we may not get our luggage tags, but that if we turned in our baggage claim tickets, they would pick up our bags.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> Is that how it works for a bulk booking though?  I thought the TA booked a large block of rooms and then reassigned them to people.


No they have to actually call Disney in this case. It’s a different number than general public would call, but it’s actually through Disney.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-vice-president-of-worldwide-safety-services/


It says coffee makers!! There will be coffee makers!!


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It says coffee makers!! There will be coffee makers!!



I got a hold of pics of it


----------



## MrsBooch

Krandor said:


> it mentions cleaning coffee makers?



yeah true - there was concern that they would be removed - so that does answer that question.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Krandor said:


> I got a hold of pics of it
> 
> View attachment 500136



I could still make that work...


----------



## jlwhitney

As much as I love Disney, I am getting really turned off by them and really starting to consider selling DVC in the near future. I really have a feeling the rest of the parks in Orlando will be back to normal months sooner than Disney. I really don't most things back and drop in restrictions at Disney till Spring/summer 2021


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Krandor said:


> I got a hold of pics of it
> 
> View attachment 500136


Coffee shots it is! #Desperate


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> As much as I love Disney, I am getting really turned off by them and really starting to consider selling DVC in the near future. I really have a feeling the rest of the parks in Orlando will be back to normal months sooner than Disney. I really don't most things back and drop in restrictions at Disney till Spring/summer 2021


You should really wait to see how this all plays out before you make any rash decisions.   Disney is trying to do things as safely as they can as they don't want to be forced to shut their parks down again if there is another spike in the virus.  Making these changes takes time, but it should be worth it.  

This is a one in a lifetime to less than once in a lifetime situation.  It's a big deal.  Some patience is warranted.


----------



## woody337

Eric Smith said:


> You should really wait to see how this all plays out before you make any rash decisions.   Disney is trying to do things as safely as they can as they don't want to be forced to shut their parks down again if there is another spike in the virus.  Making these changes takes time, but it should be worth it.
> 
> This is a one in a lifetime to less than once in a lifetime situation.  It's a big deal.  Some patience is warranted.


I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety


How do you figure that?  They're cutting capacity in the park because that will somehow save them money? Get real


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> You should really wait to see how this all plays out before you make any rash decisions.   Disney is trying to do things as safely as they can as they don't want to be forced to shut their parks down again if there is another spike in the virus.  Making these changes takes time, but it should be worth it.
> 
> This is a one in a lifetime to less than once in a lifetime situation.  It's a big deal.  Some patience is warranted.



I think people are worried this could go on for much longer than most anticipated and it does seem a bit more restrictive/cautious than most cities reopening plans.

When you are young, telling people just to be patient and wait a year or two is no big deal. Time doesn't seem to go by as fast...

When you are getting a bit older (or your kids are getting older), waiting a year or two is kind of a big deal. Maybe we have other bucket-list trips to take. Maybe we have people we want to bring the won't be able to go in a few years. Maybe I won't be able to handle coasters like I used to. 

I get the impatience, warranted or not.


----------



## jlwhitney

Eric Smith said:


> You should really wait to see how this all plays out before you make any rash decisions.   Disney is trying to do things as safely as they can as they don't want to be forced to shut their parks down again if there is another spike in the virus.  Making these changes takes time, but it should be worth it.
> 
> This is a one in a lifetime to less than once in a lifetime situation.  It's a big deal.  Some patience is warranted.



EH, they aren't handling this well at all it is a big deal yes but they aren't handling it well at all. Disney doesn't want to open this summer but is being pressured into it. Times like this show the big picture of what a company values and how they will resond.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> No they have to actually call Disney in this case. It’s a different number than general public would call, but it’s actually through Disney.


That’s true, in the past my TA has passed along their discounts to me but let me know she wouldn’t know availability until she requested to book the reservation. Just another wrinkle to all of this.


----------



## MrsSmith07

yulilin3 said:


> THIS I would love to attend
> too bad it'll be closed to fans. Weather will be a huge factor in these games



Me too!! I'm actually more excited about MLS than NBA. (Sorry, love sports, but have never gotten into basketball)


----------



## crazy4wdw




----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety



No I really don’t think “most” will agree with that.

If this was solely about money they could open nearly like before with slight modifications, do it somewhat quickly like the other Orlando parks, throw in some more cutbacks, and let the chips fall where they may. A lot of their decisions right now (as can be seen plainly in this thread) are major turn offs for guests, and I imagine this applies even more to those who are not obsessed like we are. They are cutting a ton of their revenue by choice, these are not regular cost cutting measures we have seen in the past with little impact on the revenue coming in.


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety



I do not agree.


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> I do not agree.


Nor do I. While some of their efforts are about saving money, most of what they are doing is for long lasting safety. They are 10x (if not more so) bigger than any of the other theme parks in Orlando and thus need to make much more sacrifices in order to operate right now.


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> EH, they aren't handling this well at all it is a big deal yes but they aren't handling it well at all. Disney doesn't want to open this summer but is being pressured into it. Times like this show the big picture of what a company values and how they will resond.



By wanting to stay closed and being careful they are showing they are not trying to make money at any cost.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It says coffee makers!! There will be coffee makers!!


Coffee makers in rooms, Disney bar CMs called back...prospects for a summer WDW vacation are looking up!  That is, if we still have rooms...


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> EH, they aren't handling this well at all it is a big deal yes but they aren't handling it well at all. Disney doesn't want to open this summer but is being pressured into it. Times like this show the big picture of what a company values and how they will resond.


That's just speculation.  People with actual sources on this board said July was the plan all along.  Disney did not want to stay closed for the whole summer.  That makes zero sense.


----------



## charmed59

Farro said:


> I think people are worried this could go on for much longer than most anticipated and it does seem a bit more restrictive/cautious than most cities reopening plans.



Disney world needs to plan not for the average threat, but worse case.  They need to assume that people will be showing up from the worst hot spot.  Just think of all of Disney World being in the middle of the hot spot du jour, and expect those types of precautions.


----------



## jlwhitney

Krandor said:


> By wanting to stay closed and being careful they are showing they are not trying to make money at any cost.



If they don't have enough people they could end up losing more money then just staying closed longer. They have to pay people and all the expenses of being open. 

But all they are doing is making people want to cancel and not even bother for the long term. I live 2.5 hours away with kids and I don't know a single person that has any desire to go with all the restrictions and unknown. They are all planning summer vacations to other places where things are fairly open and almost normal.


----------



## dislee1164

I just caught up on the past 12 hours of this thread, and my heart rate & emotions in the last 10 minutes have been a roller coaster, lol.

I am an out of state AP (just upgraded in Dec, so you can thank me for all of this - figures right when I buy them, the parks CLOSE!), with trips booked in July, August and December. All of the unknowns have been super stressful and confusing, but I am just so happy that the parks will be open. I don't care what hotel I stay in at WDW, as long as I'm there to hear the music and feel the atmosphere - something I feared wouldn't happen for a long long time.

There is really no other point to my post, other than to say I appreciate you all - thanks for the updates, insights, worries and freak outs! Makes me feel like I'm not alone!

Good luck to everyone on your trips!


----------



## Wreckem

I’m not sure why people are saying Disney is overly cautious or they are just doing it to cut costs. Many states still limit hotel occupancy to less than 50%. Many hotels nationwide are still shut down. Universal hotels aren’t going past 50% capacity(they are Currently only booking every other room) anytime soon.

Universal only opened when they did to stem the bleeding of paying everyone at 80%. They aren’t making money anytime soon but they are losing less than they were. Disney won’t be making money on the park’s for a good long while either.

And as for being more cautious than city and states reopening, well they seem to be following original guidelines that states and cities threw out the window to open early. Everyone is saying there’s no second wave etc. they are correct it’s still the first wave and Texas is going on day three in a row of record hospitalizations today. Set a record week of new cases last week. On track to set it again this week. There are now 26 states where the virus is starting to pick up steam again.


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> If they don't have enough people they could end up losing more money then just staying closed longer.



Andd they said from day 1 they would not open under those conditions.


----------



## KBoopaloo

skeeter31 said:


> Nor do I. While some of their efforts are about saving money, most of what they are doing is for long lasting safety. They are 10x (if not more so) bigger than any of the other theme parks in Orlando and thus need to make much more sacrifices in order to operate right now.


Me either. I am impressed that they are clearly looking at the long term safety issues when it comes to reopening. Just thinking about the challenges they have with transportation alone gives me a headache. Looking at the entire picture is overwhelming.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I think people are worried this could go on for much longer than most anticipated and it does seem a bit more restrictive/cautious than most cities reopening plans.
> 
> When you are young, telling people just to be patient and wait a year or two is no big deal. Time doesn't seem to go by as fast...
> 
> When you are getting a bit older (or your kids are getting older), waiting a year or two is kind of a big deal. Maybe we have other bucket-list trips to take. Maybe we have people we want to bring the won't be able to go in a few years. Maybe I won't be able to handle coasters like I used to.
> 
> I get the impatience, warranted or not.


They're being more restricted because they are worried about the safety of their guests and cast members.  

Disney isn't making these changes in a vacuum.  They're making these changes in response to a once in a century event.   This event will pass at some point and things will go back to mostly the way they were before this event.

I think having to push plans for a year or more is a big deal for anyone, especially those on this board. However, I think we need to have some perspective about the magnitude of the challenge of reopening the busiest theme parks in the world.


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


> Im pretty sure,  like it was said earlier in the thread,  it's to save money.  SAB needs about 8 lifeguards on duty at all times



We stay at YC several times a year for about 20 years.   Just did a quick count of where  I remember the life guards to be... I count 13, including the one at the top of the slide & the one at the kiddie slide.  And I may have even missed one. And there are 2 shifts of lifeguards too.  That is a lot of people to pay for a severely limited guest count.


----------



## Lewisc

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety


I don't agree.


----------



## Arym

jlwhitney said:


> As much as I love Disney, I am getting really turned off by them and really starting to consider selling DVC in the near future. I really have a feeling the rest of the parks in Orlando will be back to normal months sooner than Disney. I really don't most things back and drop in restrictions at Disney till Spring/summer 2021


My family's go to vacation is WDW. Last night we started talking and three of us want to just go somewhere else. I'm the lone hold out. It makes me sad. I'm mad at Disney, not for the safety precautions but because of the lack of information.


----------



## braycon

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety



Disagree and find this comment pretty silly.


----------



## SaintsManiac

aweehughes said:


> I went back too. I listen to it as a Podcast through Apple and ~35:30 John says,
> “Everyone’s going to have to take a chill pill and relax. Everybody wants to know, ‘I’m traveling in November—what’s going to happen to my reservation?’ You got to wait and see what Disney says about it. *As far as we know only DVC properties and Fort Wilderness will be open through the end of they year.”  *




Thanks for going back to check. I thought I was going crazy. My husband and I looked at each other when he said that and said, "WOW!"




TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney has released a short video about what to expect during your resort stay
> 
> And a checklist of "enhanced cleaning" items
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270689279853891584




Now I know why people on these boards wipe everything down when they check in. GROSS! They should have been cleaning like that all along.


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> I think most will agree that what they are doing is about saving money and not about safety




Put me with everyone else saying NOPE. Of course, I covered this yesterday aka 70 pages ago.


----------



## kittlesona

I'm sorry, I can't keep up with the speed of this thread anymore.  Have we seen anything OFFICIAL saying that park hopping will not be allowed? I know there's a travel agent email floating around the the site that shall not be named reported on it, but has anything actually come directly from Disney yet regarding hopping?


----------



## Farro

Wreckem said:


> I’m not sure why people are saying Disney is overly cautious or they are just doing it to cut costs. Many states still limit hotel occupancy to less than 50%. Many hotels nationwide are still shut down. Universal hotels aren’t going past 50% capacity(they are Currently only booking every other room) anytime soon.
> 
> Universal only opened when they did to stem the bleeding of paying everyone at 80%. They aren’t making money anytime soon but they are losing less than they were. Disney won’t be making money on the park’s for a good long while either.
> 
> And as for being more cautious than city and states reopening, well they seem to be following original guidelines that states and cities threw out the window to open early. Everyone is saying there’s no second wave etc. they are correct it’s still the first wave and Texas is going on day three in a row of record hospitalizations today. Set a record week of new cases last week. On track to set it again this week. There are now 26 states where the virus is starting to pick up steam again.





Eric Smith said:


> They're being more restricted because they are worried about the safety of their guests and cast members.
> 
> Disney isn't making these changes in a vacuum.  They're making these changes in response to a once in a century event.   This event will pass at some point and things will go back to mostly the way they were before this event.
> 
> I think having to push plans for a year or more is a big deal for anyone, especially those on this board. However, I think we need to have some perspective about the magnitude of the challenge of reopening the busiest theme parks in the world.



People feel the way they feel. Reading all the rumors on this board, especially latest about nothing but DVC opening until the end of the year can make people think it's slightly excessive.

So what if they think that? It can be both. You can think yes this needs to be implemented this way for now, but continuing almost to next year might be excessive. And of course we are thinking of it going to next year because that's what's being talked about on this thread! And before anyone says quit panicking, I'm not actually panicking. I'm just discussing the future with everyone else because there is nothing else to discuss at the moment.
I may have a different opinion than you, but it doesn't mean I'm hysterical! 

I don't understand why this is a controversial opinion. Certainly nothing to be upset over. 

And really, please stop explaining to me it's a pandemic, never happened before, need to be cautious - I get it. Search my posts and I'm sure I've said those same phrases long before this.
I can agree with that, and I can also think maybe, just maybe, if it goes on for long, Disney might be taking this a touch too far.


----------



## Krandor

kittlesona said:


> I'm sorry, I can't keep up with the speed of this thread anymore.  Have we seen anything OFFICIAL saying that park hopping will not be allowed? I know there's a travel agent email floating around the the site that shall not be named reported on it, but has anything actually come directly from Disney yet regarding hopping?



no. nothiinig official


----------



## yulilin3

kittlesona said:


> I'm sorry, I can't keep up with the speed of this thread anymore.  Have we seen anything OFFICIAL saying that park hopping will not be allowed? I know there's a travel agent email floating around the the site that shall not be named reported on it, but has anything actually come directly from Disney yet regarding hopping?


Remember there's a news thread on this forum that you can check


----------



## rteetz

Just saw a report that Jambo House is available to book.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Just saw a report that Jambo House is available to book.



Is that DVC or the regular hotel?


----------



## roth697

Me waiting the the AP preview e-mail to come in.


----------



## jsbowl16

rteetz said:


> Just saw a report that Jambo House is available to book.


You are correct for DVC.


----------



## AmberMV

roth697 said:


> Me waiting the the AP preview e-mail to come in.
> 
> View attachment 500147


*"SOON"*


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Is that DVC or the regular hotel?


DVC


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> Is that DVC or the regular hotel?


Definitely DVC. You still can’t book hotel rooms.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jsbowl16 said:


> You are correct for DVC.



There aren’t a ton of units there, right? We stayed DVC there last year but I can’t remember.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is MLS a bubble or do they just need a place to stay? Could they be partially in Jambo, but DVC can still use their small portion of rooms?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

jsbowl16 said:


> You are correct for DVC.


Yes it looks like Jambo and Kidani both are wide open for most DVC room Types.  Last week Jambo had no avaialblity.   I guess when MLS is going to Swalphin they dont need those rooms


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is MLS a bubble or do they just need a place to stay? Could they be partially in Jambo, but DVC can still use their small portion of rooms?



MLS is using Swan and Dolphin. Those hotels were announced the other day to be closed through 7/29.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Chris Ehlers said:


> Yes it looks like Jambo and Kidani both are wide open for most DVC room Types.  Last week Jambo had no avaialblity.   I guess when MLS is going to Swalphin they dont need those rooms



Oops totally missed they’re going to Swolphin!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just got an email confirmation from Disney for my August 24th Grand Floridian trip. My military room & dining plan ticketless package has been converted to "Military Disney Resort Hotel Package Basic Plan" and my total has been updated to reflect the dining plan removal.

I have not received this email for my July 19th stay at Pop yet, which was booked with the same military room & dining plan ticketless package. However, I logged into my MDE and it looks like the same change was made. The amount has not yet been refunded back to my gift cards.

This is a recent update as both still had the dining plan attached yesterday.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> MLS is using Swan and Dolphin. Those hotels were announced the other day to be closed through 7/29.



Missed that, thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

roth697 said:


> Me waiting the the AP preview e-mail to come in.
> 
> View attachment 500147




Me waiting for 2021 bookings to open back up. LOL


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> People feel the way they feel. Reading all the rumors on this board, especially latest about nothing but DVC opening until the end of the year can make people think it's slightly excessive.
> 
> So what if they think that? It can be both. You can think yes this needs to be implemented this way for now, but continuing almost to next year might be excessive. And of course we are thinking of it going to next year because that's what's being talked about on this thread! And before anyone says quit panicking, I'm not actually panicking. I'm just discussing the future with everyone else because there is nothing else to discuss at the moment.
> I may have a different opinion than you, but it doesn't mean I'm hysterical!
> 
> I don't understand why this is a controversial opinion. Certainly nothing to be upset over.
> 
> And really, please stop explaining to me it's a pandemic, never happened before, need to be cautious - I get it. Search my posts and I'm sure I've said those same phrases long before this.
> I can agree with that, and I can also think maybe, just maybe, if it goes on for long, Disney might be taking this a touch too far.


No one should be making long term decisions about what they're going to do based on rumors flying around this board.   Case in point is Jambo house.


----------



## woody337

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got an email confirmation from Disney for my August 24th Grand Floridian trip. My military room & dining plan ticketless package has been converted to "Military Disney Resort Hotel Package Basic Plan" and my total has been updated to reflect the dining plan removal.
> 
> I have not received this email for my July 19th stay at Pop yet, which was booked with the same military room & dining plan ticketless package. However, I logged into my MDE and it looks like the same change was made. The amount has not yet been refunded back to my gift cards.
> 
> This is a recent update as both still had the dining plan attached yesterday.


So with your reservations, it still shows booked at both of those resorts?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is MLS a bubble or do they just need a place to stay? Could they be partially in Jambo, but DVC can still use their small portion of rooms?


Bubble as well as far as I know. Swolphin it is.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Chris Ehlers said:


> Yes it looks like Jambo and Kidani both are wide open for most DVC room Types.  Last week Jambo had no avaialblity.   I guess when MLS is going to Swalphin they dont need those rooms



Yep. Jambo went from no availability to wide open for all room types in July and  August. 

What’s weird is most DVC resorts have lots of availability in July and August but there is a significant drop off from September thru the end of the year and then things open up again in January.


----------



## Stewa646

1GoldenSun said:


> I have a reservation for the Dolphin for July 21-23, when it looks like the soccer people will be there.
> 
> I just got an email from Swolphin. They note my upcoming reservation, then state that they are reaching out to me to let me know that when the parks re-open, it will be at reduced capacities, that park entry can't be guaranteed, and that they don't know what limits and restrictions may be in place, etc. Then they tell me that the Swan and Dolphin themselves will be offering limited services, etc.
> 
> Then they tell me that in light of this they understand if I'd rather cancel and that I need to let them know if I still want to come by June 15 or they're going to cancel my reservation for me.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're gonna cancel my reservation anyway so I don't see the need for all the subterfuge.


Hm I wonder how they will handle the packages booked through Costco. I have not heard a peep from them about this and assume I won't be getting this email since I booked third party. I'm thinking I'll end up getting canceled.

As a second question, have people been able to get July tickets refunded instead of just extended by calling? Costco told me Disney is only allowing extension currently.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

SaintsManiac said:


> There aren’t a ton of units there, right? We stayed DVC there last year but I can’t remember.


660 Total DVC rooms at Kidani and 288 total DVC rooms at Jambo


----------



## DisneyEater

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep. Jambo went from no availability to wide open for all room types in July and  August.
> 
> What’s weird is most DVC resorts have lots of availability in July and August but there is a significant drop off from September thru the end of the year and then things open up again in January.



I would guess that's because it's more points in the summer combined with people hoping restrictions will ease later in the year.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

woody337 said:


> So with your reservations, it still shows booked at both of those resorts?



Yes, but I am outside of the current resort change/confirm window so that part isn't surprising to me.


----------



## kylenne

Stewa646 said:


> Hm I wonder how they will handle the packages booked through Costco. I have not heard a peep from them about this and assume I won't be getting this email since I booked third party. I'm thinking I'll end up getting canceled.
> 
> As a second question, have people been able to get July tickets refunded instead of just extended by calling? Costco told me Disney is only allowing extension currently.



Here's the latest information I saw. You'll have to contact Costco Travel:



> In order to better serve our guests during the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Theme Parks and hotels, the Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin will close effective Tuesday, *March 24, 2020* at 12:00pm EST through *July 29, 2020*.
> 
> For guests with *existing reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates that are typically more restrictive, we will allow full changes or cancellation without a charge up to 24 hours prior to arrival, as long as the change or cancellation is made by *July 29, 2020*. Please note that any changes to existing reservations will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
> 
> For guests *making new reservations for any future arrival date*, including reservations with pre-paid rates, from today until *July 29, 2020*, we will allow the reservation to be changed or cancelled at no charge up to 24 hours before your scheduled arrival date. Please note that changes to the reservation will be subject to availability and any rate differences.
> 
> Please note that this policy does NOT apply to travel associated with a group booking. Guests who booked via online travel agents or other third-party travel professionals are advised to contact their booking provider for information on their policies.
> 
> We will continue to make adjustments to our operations as appropriate and look forward to welcoming guests back as soon as it is advisable. We appreciate your patience and understanding.



https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/swan...n-with-disney-world-closed-through-july-29th/


----------



## Pyotr

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep. Jambo went from no availability to wide open for all room types in July and  August.
> 
> What’s weird is most DVC resorts have lots of availability in July and August but there is a significant drop off from September thru the end of the year and then things open up again in January.



That’s normal for DVC rooms. It’s called the “Fall Frenzy.” Lower point rooms coupled with better weather and festivals make it the most popular time to go.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> No one should be making long term decisions about what they're going to do based on rumors flying around this board.   Case in point is Jambo house.



Discussing, not making decisions. Did I say making decisions?

Just forget it.


----------



## Lewisc

focusondisney said:


> We stay at YC several times a year for about 20 years.   Just did a quick count of where  I remember the life guards to be... I count 13, including the one at the top of the slide & the one at the kiddie slide.  And I may have even missed one. And there are 2 shifts of lifeguards too.  That is a lot of people to pay for a severely limited guest count.


BC and YC have around 1200 rooms. It makes no sense opening SAB fur just BCV. Particularly since 100% of the costs would have to be charged to BCV.


----------



## westie55

RWinNOLA said:


> What’s weird is most DVC resorts have lots of availability in July and August but there is a significant drop off from September thru the end of the year and then things open up again in January.



This makes sense to me.  It will take time for people to get back to work and be comfortable travelling again, not to mention all the restrictions and closures that are inevitable in the early days of opening.  Summer people are starting to cancel in droves while people with fall reservations are still holding out to see what things will be like.  I don't expect July and August to be busy at Disney.  It takes a "special" person (like me lol) to be chomping at the bit to pay normal prices for a greatly reduced experience all while walking around in a mask in the brutal heat.


----------



## Marionnette

SaintsManiac said:


> There aren’t a ton of units there, right? We stayed DVC there last year but I can’t remember.


A maximum of 216 villas in Jambo. That would be if every 2BR lockoff were to be booked as a separate 1BR and studio.


----------



## Eric Smith

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep. Jambo went from no availability to wide open for all room types in July and  August.
> 
> What’s weird is most DVC resorts have lots of availability in July and August but there is a significant drop off from September thru the end of the year and then things open up again in January.


Most people rebooked their cancelled trips for the fall which is already a busy time for DVC.  With the possibility of losing points, a lot of owners didn't want to cut it close to the potential opening date.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Discussing, not making decisions. Did I say making decisions?
> 
> Just forget it.


The original post that I replied to was talking about making decisions.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

roth697 said:


> Me waiting the the AP preview e-mail to come in.
> 
> View attachment 500147


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hhn is a go?! 

Maybe MNSSHP is possible?!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Looks like Jambo is available for DVC members to book through the end of the year again.

Time to create some conspiracy theories around that!


----------



## coolbrook

Mal6586 said:


> When I called Magical Express to do this directly, they directed me to this website (www.disneymagicalexpress.com)
> where I was able to enter my flight info. I got followup email confirmation that stated we may not get our luggage tags, but that if we turned in our baggage claim tickets, they would pick up our bags.


Thank you so much for providing this website address.  I was just able to complete my Magical Express request for my July 13 arrival.


----------



## Sandisw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like Jambo is available for DVC members to book through the end of the year again.
> 
> Time to create some conspiracy theories around that!



Here is mine,  They pulled them when they thought NBA would be there.  Then the realized that they had no legal way to keep DVC owners out of already booked rooms, once they open the building to guests, including NBA.

To add, they dumped all dates...so I could just book June 18th if I wanted...even though no resort is open...

The reason DVC did not open Jambo building right away is that Kidani has a lot of openings and it did not make sense to open both buildings right now.  This came from Terri Shultz to a DVC owner.

I think this is a good sign that those that are at Jambo in DVC will not be moved when the resort opens to hotel guests.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> Here is mine,  They pulled them when they thought NBA would be there.  Then the realized that they had no legal way to keep DVC owners out of already booked rooms, once they open the building to guests, including NBA.
> 
> To add, they dumped all dates...so I could just book June 18th if I wanted...even though no resort is open...
> 
> The reason DVC did not open Jambo building right away is that Kidani has a lot of openings and it did not make sense to open both buildings right now.  This came from Terri Shultz to a DVC owner.
> 
> I think this is a good sign that those that are at Jambo in DVC will not be moved when the resort opens to hotel guests.



I'm selfishly hoping that we start to see people moved over to Jambo/Kidani with these resort closure moves.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270738396206563329


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270738396206563329


I hope Disney does something similar. When I gave blood last week, my forehead temp with the touchless thing was like 99.5 but when they took it orally in the interview room, it was 97.7. That’s a big difference!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like Jambo is available for DVC members to book through the end of the year again.
> 
> Time to create some conspiracy theories around that!



conspiracy theory ....   

MLS passed on Jambo House because the YC is available and SAB which isn’t open to guests - will be used by soccer players


----------



## rteetz

Not sure why one would think it’s a good idea to bring up political conventions here but just a reminder politics aren’t allowed and off topic comments are also not allowed.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> hhn is a go?!
> 
> Maybe MNSSHP is possible?!



I don’t think what  Universal is doing gives any encouragement that WDW will do the same. U/O has been much quicker to open up than WDW has been.


----------



## Lewisc

Mal6586 said:


> I hope Disney does something similar. When I gave blood last week, my forehead temp with the touchless thing was like 99.5 but when they took it orally in the interview room, it was 97.7. That’s a big difference!


Isn't rectal temperature the most accurate?


----------



## andyman8

aweehughes said:


> I went back too. I listen to it as a Podcast through Apple and ~35:30 John says,
> “Everyone’s going to have to take a chill pill and relax. Everybody wants to know, ‘I’m traveling in November—what’s going to happen to my reservation?’ You got to wait and see what Disney says about it. *As far as we know only DVC properties and Fort Wilderness will be open through the end of they year.”  *


Yeah, but that’s what has been posted on this thread for weeks.
The (now-deleted) post from last night said the agency had essentially received official word from Disney that no other resorts would be open through the end of the year. I think that’s a different sentiment from what John said. He wasn’t saying “We at Dreams have been told that only DVC resorts and FW will be open through the end of the year.” He’s interpreting the same information we have. His advice is good though: everyone just needs to take a breather and wait for an official Disney announcement. Disney has not commented on the reopening plans for future hotels.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> I don’t think what  Universal is doing gives any encouragement that WDW will do the same. U/O has been much quicker to open up than WDW has been.


If UO has HHN and WDW doesn't have F&W or MNSSHP they would lose an incredible number of visitors-- there would be no impetus for fall travel whatsoever. Additionally, I highly doubt that the current restrictions will remain stagnent-- masks may be here for a while, but to think that Disney won't continue to reopen incrementally is unsupportable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> If UO has HHN and WDW doesn't have F&W or MNSSHP they would lose an incredible number of visitors-- there would be no impetus for fall travel whatsoever. Additionally, I highly doubt that the current restrictions will remain stagnent-- masks may be here for a while, but to think that Disney won't continue to reopen incrementally is unsupportable.



I think Disney will see how it goes and how staffing is (F&W does take a lot of staff0 ... I could see some delays, like not having any MNSSHP in August, but baring any big setbacks I would be surprised if there aren't *some* MNSSHP and at least some form of F&WF - I think they just bring in too much $ for Disney to not try to have something for them, even if reduced experience


----------



## DisFitz

Stewa646 said:


> Hm I wonder how they will handle the packages booked through Costco. I have not heard a peep from them about this and assume I won't be getting this email since I booked third party. I'm thinking I'll end up getting canceled.
> 
> As a second question, have people been able to get July tickets refunded instead of just extended by calling? Costco told me Disney is only allowing extension currently.


I had June park tickets and those were refunded at my request.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> If UO has HHN and WDW doesn't have F&W or MNSSHP they would lose an incredible number of visitors-- there would be no impetus for fall travel whatsoever. Additionally, I highly doubt that the current restrictions will remain stagnent-- masks may be here for a while, but to think that Disney won't continue to reopen incrementally is unsupportable.



I’m not sure about HHN having anything to do with that. HHN and MNSSHP are so so different and their target audience is vastly different.  Sure, there is is *some* crossover  - people who would do both. But I don’t really see HHN taking the place of MNSSHP for people who were set on that. 

For years Disney didn’t have F&W or MNSSHP. I don’t see a connection with those guests switching over to HHN. I think the people who really want a Disney fix soon and are comfortable traveling during a pandemic will go get their Disney fix, festival, party or not. I think parties and festivals will definitely come back, but I don’t think Disney needs to rush them this year.

I think Disney without MNSSHP and F&W would draw more guests than UO without HHN. I think UO has more to lose if they don’t do HHN.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Housekeeping for hotels...does this mean they will *not* be making the beds daily but instead they will bring towels and empty garbage every 2 days?


----------



## Flamingeaux

Lewisc said:


> Isn't rectal temperature the most accurate?


 Why do I feel like Disney is giving us all a rectal temp reading the last few months???


----------



## Flamingeaux

Dsny4fun said:


> Housekeeping for hotels...does this mean they will *not* be making the beds daily but instead they will bring towels and empty garbage every 2 days?


 I would think they would push hard on the no mousekeeping offer.  Heck, even bump up the amount a little to make it more appealing.


----------



## gatechfan99

Mal6586 said:


> I hope Disney does something similar. When I gave blood last week, my forehead temp with the touchless thing was like 99.5 but when they took it orally in the interview room, it was 97.7. That’s a big difference!


Very similar experience yesterday. I have my temp checked at work every day and it's always in the 97.5-98 range. I went to the dentist yesterday and you have to wait in your car before they're ready. I was about 20 minutes early, sat there with the car turned off but the windows rolled down so I didn't feel too hot. I went in and they checked it immediately and was 99.4. A minute later in the AC and I was already down to 98.6.

Just makes me wonder how much of a problem this will be after long walks from parking lots or buses, and then standing in the direct sun for a slow moving line. Yes, they may take you somewhere to do a follow up temp and you still get in, but how slow moving will this process be on those types of days for a majority of parties.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> If UO has HHN and WDW doesn't have F&W or MNSSHP they would lose an incredible number of visitors-- there would be no impetus for fall travel whatsoever.



We could say that about the water parks too. I don’t think Disney is trying to encourage people coming to the parks and won’t be for quite some time. 

I’d be amazed, with all the restrictions in place, that they would have MNSSHP. I think the original dates are a near sure bet not to happen. I suppose if things improve dramatically, perhaps a few in October, but they’d have to return to fireworks, shows and parades and a huge increase in capacity limits. You have have to wonder if a few dates are worth it cost wise. I just don’t see it happening.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> If UO has HHN and WDW doesn't have F&W or MNSSHP they would lose an incredible number of visitors-- there would be no impetus for fall travel whatsoever. Additionally, I highly doubt that the current restrictions will remain stagnent-- masks may be here for a while, but to think that Disney won't continue to reopen incrementally is unsupportable.


I don't think there is much crossover between the HHN crowd and the MNSSHP crowd except for locals who would normally go to both.  HHN is way more adult oriented than MNSSHP.   I think whether either event happens will depend on what the situation is with the virus in the country in a couple months.


----------



## AmberMV

Universal has been open for more than a week now, and open to the public for almost a week, and I haven't heard of any instances where temperature checks have resulted in anything dramatic.  I think it'll be fine.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270760324036210690


----------



## andyman8

Dsny4fun said:


> Housekeeping for hotels...does this mean they will *not* be making the beds daily but instead they will bring towels and empty garbage every 2 days?


It does not appear that they will be making beds. From DisneyWorld.com:


> And during your stay, your room will receive a light cleaning service every other day, which will include:
> 
> Removal of trash and used towels
> Replenishment of towels and amenities throughout the room and bathroom
> Wiping and cleaning of the vanity and counter surfaces
> Vacuuming if needed


----------



## e_yerger

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270760324036210690


valid til 2030??


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270760324036210690



The old days are back??


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> valid til 2030??



That’s how they were before. Mine were purchased in 2016 and have always said that. Interesting


----------



## Rosanne

SaintsManiac said:


> The old days are back??


Nah. Looks like Scott has one of the old non-expiring tickets. My sister has a few of those and they show up that way in MDE.


----------



## andyman8

Rosanne said:


> Nah. Looks like Scott has one of the old non-expiring tickets. My sister has a few of those and they show up that way in MDE.


Yeah, he appears to be referencing the new circle background for the tickets.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Rosanne said:


> Nah. Looks like Scott has one of the old non-expiring tickets. My sister has a few of those and they show up that way in MDE.



Well not as exciting as I hoped. Mine didn’t change colors lol


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> valid til 2030??





SaintsManiac said:


> The old days are back??





andyman8 said:


> Yeah, he appears to be referencing the new circle background for the tickets.


Yes the colors/background


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Yes the colors/background



He’s going to confuse people with that post.


----------



## Sandiz08

I saw those colors pop up on my tickets last month, but they are gone now.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m not sure about HHN having anything to do with that. HHN and MNSSHP are so so different and their target audience is vastly different.  Sure, there is is *some* crossover  - people who would do both. But I don’t really see HHN taking the place of MNSSHP for people who were set on that.
> 
> For years Disney didn’t have F&W or MNSSHP. I don’t see a connection with those guests switching over to HHN. I think the people who really want a Disney fix soon and are comfortable traveling during a pandemic will go get their Disney fix, festival, party or not. I think parties and festivals will definitely come back, but I don’t think Disney needs to rush them this year.
> 
> I think Disney without MNSSHP and F&W would draw more guests than UO without HHN. I think UO has more to lose if they don’t do HHN.



True but HHN is pretty awesome and if Disney doesn’t have theirs open, it once again gives Universal a chance to have people visit who have never been there before. 

If universal can even get a somewhat good percentage of people who have never went to come, that’s a win for them


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My colours were like that yesterday. Back to single colour now.

How many things can we speculate from this?


----------



## Hoodie

How you can tell we are all desperate for news - we have grabbed onto a color change in the app for meaning.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DGsAtBLT said:


> My colours were like that yesterday. Back to single colour now.
> 
> How many things can we speculate from this?


If your tickets turned colors.... You will be in the first batch of park reservations. There.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> We could say that about the water parks too. I don’t think Disney is trying to encourage people coming to the parks and won’t be for quite some time.
> 
> I’d be amazed, with all the restrictions in place, that they would have MNSSHP. I think the original dates are a near sure bet not to happen. I suppose if things improve dramatically, perhaps a few in October, but they’d have to return to fireworks, shows and parades and a huge increase in capacity limits. You have have to wonder if a few dates are worth it cost wise. I just don’t see it happening.



or they provide a different experience for MNSSHP - almost more of an after hours event with really reduced crowds but with a bit of Halloween Theme - - maybe still the trails and character out for distance phtoo ops in halloween outfits.  But no fireworks or parade

Then see if people think it is worth the cost


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Well I went on to check this out, and for the first time had a pop up window about check-in and social distancing.


----------



## gatechfan99

AmberMV said:


> Universal has been open for more than a week now, and open to the public for almost a week, and I haven't heard of any instances where temperature checks have resulted in anything dramatic.  I think it'll be fine.


Yes, but there you park in a deck, and then a screened before getting out in the open. Never exposed to the sun from your car to thermometer. There’s going to be a lot more standing in sun and waiting at Disney. Just may be something to really slow down entry with many rest and re-screenings needed.


----------



## Tjddis

TheMaxRebo said:


> or they provide a different experience for MNSSHP - almost more of an after hours event with really reduced crowds but with a bit of Halloween Theme - - maybe still the trails and character out for distance phtoo ops in halloween outfits.  But no fireworks or parade
> 
> Then see if people think it is worth the cost


I don’t know...the Halloween party without Boo To You Parade, the special fireworks, the castle show and the unique character greetings?   IMHO I would see absolutely no value in that.


----------



## Marissa227

TheMaxRebo said:


> or they provide a different experience for MNSSHP - almost more of an after hours event with really reduced crowds but with a bit of Halloween Theme - - maybe still the trails and character out for distance phtoo ops in halloween outfits.  But no fireworks or parade
> 
> Then see if people think it is worth the cost


We’ve already bought our tickets and I’m hoping for this!


----------



## Randy Miller

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm selfishly hoping that we start to see people moved over to Jambo/Kidani with these resort closure moves.


Please move me to Jambo from YC if SAB and Hurricane Hannas are going to be closed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tjddis said:


> I don’t know...the Halloween party without Boo To You Parade, the special fireworks, the castle show and the unique character greetings?   IMHO I would see absolutely no value in that.



and I am sure you are not alone ... but I could see other people saying "this sounds better than nothing" or 'Would love to experience the park at night, with unique characters out, no lines for rides, etc."

and if they have fewer nights for it and reduce capacity for it, don't need as many people willing to "check it out" to make it worth while


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TheMaxRebo said:


> or they provide a different experience for MNSSHP - almost more of an after hours event with really reduced crowds but with a bit of Halloween Theme - - maybe still the trails and character out for distance phtoo ops in halloween outfits.  But no fireworks or parade
> 
> Then see if people think it is worth the cost




It won’t be worth the cost because they will charge the exact same price for a lesser experience, yet people will buy it up justifying it


----------



## Marissa227

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> It won’t be worth the cost because they will charge the exact same price for a lesser experience, yet people will buy it up justifying it


I’m one of those people I guess. Coolest time of day, lower crowds, just getting in to MK with new reservation system. We would be happy to wave at characters from a distance. I guess it would have more value for families like us that were using MNSSHP as one of our park days for our trip, and less for local families with AP.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I am sure you are not alone ... but I could see other people saying "this sounds better than nothing" or 'Would love to experience the park at night, with unique characters out, no lines for rides, etc."
> 
> and if they have fewer nights for it and reduce capacity for it, don't need as many people willing to "check it out" to make it worth while


If park hopping still isn't a thing in the early fall, this kind of Halloween party would be an interesting way to hit two parks in a day.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

So as of right now, DVC members can go back to DVC resorts on June 22nd, but the parks do not open until July 11th? And there are no other Resorts that are scheduled to open besides DVC?


----------



## andyman8

Tjddis said:


> I don’t know...the Halloween party without Boo To You Parade, the special fireworks, the castle show and the unique character greetings?   IMHO I would see absolutely no value in that.


It's called Disney Villains After Hours!


----------



## Hoodie

Marissa227 said:


> We’ve already bought our tickets and I’m hoping for this!


We already bought ours as well.  At this point, I'd probably take a refund if Disney would offer it.  I still don't have a lot of hope that it will go on, at least not for our dates (first party).  Even though it wasn't sold out yet, I know that first one tends to be crazy so I don't know how they could even manage it as an after hours event with what they have likely sold already.


----------



## focusondisney

andyman8 said:


> It's called Disney Villains After Hours!



And it costs just as much!


----------



## Marissa227

Hoodie said:


> We already bought ours as well.  At this point, I'd probably take a refund if Disney would offer it.  I still don't have a lot of hope that it will go on, at least not for our dates (first party).  Even though it wasn't sold out yet, I know that first one tends to be crazy so I don't know how they could even manage it as an after hours event with what they have likely sold already.



True. I’m expecting it to be cancelled, but we’ll go if it’s happening. We didn’t buy a park ticket for our MNSSHP day because it’s too long of a day for the kids, and I kind of doubt they’ll allow us to add a day of park tickets to our package now.


----------



## yulilin3

mouselovenfamily said:


> So as of right now, DVC members can go back to DVC resorts on June 22nd, but the parks do not open until July 11th? And there are no other Resorts that are scheduled to open besides DVC?


Fort Wilderness. It's all explained here https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/


----------



## Tjddis

So from what I can glean from this board and other sources the rollout of all this has been clunky to say the least.  Am I understanding things correctly that people are being moved to more expensive DVC properties, up charged for that and then given 35%?   And of course if you do plan to go you still have no idea where/when you can get a dining reservation, how/when/if you can get a park reservation, which rides/attractions will be available, all while walking around in oppressive heat with a face covering?  If any of that is an incorrect assumption lmk
Additionally phone CMS (bless their overwhelmed hearts) are unsure/incapable of really speaking to any of this and are hamstrung by the limitations of already shaky Disney IT.   So basically what we have here is a giant mess and Disney standing in the middle saying “trust us, come on in and give us lots of money, we have been really bad in communicating so far but it will all be Magic when you get here”
So I have not yet cancelled August because I don’t have to given the new cancellation policy and I suspect all of this will implode to the point where they are going to have to dole out some serious incentives after the massive cancellations/backlash.  
So aside from those that have DVC they need to redeem or APs they need to use I am interested to know if you are still going what is the motivation?  Blind faith in Disney?  Being so frustrated from Covid lockdown you are looking for any outlet you can get?   It seems completely unreasonable to me to ask people to revise resort plans with no explanation of Park admittance/reservation procedure


----------



## CastAStone

mouselovenfamily said:


> So as of right now, DVC members can go back to DVC resorts on June 22nd, but the parks do not open until July 11th? And there are no other Resorts that are scheduled to open besides DVC?





yulilin3 said:


> Fort Wilderness. It's all explained here https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/


Also Disney has not commented on when they will expand the number of open resorts. Just that those resorts are opening June 22.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think there is much crossover between the HHN crowd and the MNSSHP crowd except for locals who would normally go to both.  HHN is way more adult oriented than MNSSHP.   I think whether either event happens will depend on what the situation is with the virus in the country in a couple months.


As a local I’ve done both events.  HHN is pretty much for teens and adults.  There’s a lot of walking and waiting involved.  Disney’s event I think is more family oriented with treats being handed out.  Two different vibes completely.  I prefer Disney but HHN is worth a try if possible.


----------



## CastAStone

Tjddis said:


> So from what I can glean from this board and other sources the rollout of all this has been clunky to say the least.  Am I understanding things correctly that people are being moved to more expensive DVC properties, up charged for that and then given 35%?   And of course if you do plan to go you still have no idea where/when you can get a dining reservation, how/when/if you can get a park reservation, which rides/attractions will be available, all while walking around in oppressive heat with a face covering?  If any of that is an incorrect assumption lmk
> Additionally phone CMS (bless their overwhelmed hearts) are unsure/incapable of really speaking to any of this and are hamstrung by the limitations of already shaky Disney IT.   So basically what we have here is a giant mess and Disney standing in the middle saying “trust us, come on in and give us lots of money, we have been really bad in communicating so far but it will all be Magic when you get here”
> So I have not yet cancelled August because I don’t have to given the new cancellation policy and I suspect all of this will implode to the point where they are going to have to dole out some serious incentives after the massive cancellations/backlash.
> So aside from those that have DVC they need to redeem or APs they need to use I am interested to know if you are still going what is the motivation?  Blind faith in Disney?  Being so frustrated from Covid lockdown you are looking for any outlet you can get?   It seems completely unreasonable to me to ask people to revise resort plans with no explanation of Park admittance/reservation procedure


That is more or less right for the end of June/Early July (guests with check ins June 22-July 4 have had success insisting that their move to a DVC room is without an upcharge, but you may need to call several times to get a CM willing to do it; there's a thread on the resorts board). But we have zero idea what will be true in August when you plan to go. I would, like you plan to, wait and see.


----------



## chasgoose

Eric Smith said:


> If park hopping still isn't a thing in the early fall, this kind of Halloween party would be an interesting way to hit two parks in a day.



Yeah I could see a lot of value in this if it allowed you reserve a non-MK park and the Halloween party on the same day. Honestly, as Disney gets more comfortable operationally after opening, I could see hard ticketed Early Morning Magic/After Hours events (probably unthemed or very lightly themed and w/o things like M&Gs or fireworks or parades, just extra time in the parks or certain parts of them) coming back sooner than park hopping, at least until they feel comfortable opening to a fuller capacity at all parks consistently.


----------



## khmoorefield

Just saw someone post to a Disney Facebook group, some Tour company posted that Disney resorts opening July 4. TMR Tours...never heard of them, but doesn’t mean anything (hope I can post the name, otherwise let me know and I’ll edit/erase). Definitely nothing official, just interesting to see after some of the other TA “announcements.”


----------



## cakebaker

Flamingeaux said:


> I would think they would push hard on the no mousekeeping offer.  Heck, even bump up the amount a little to make it more appealing.


 I doubt you’ll get anything for defining what little service they’re giving. It’s Disneys new promotion..Spend more, get less, just be grateful you get to be here at all.


----------



## andyman8

khmoorefield said:


> Just saw someone post to a Disney Facebook group, some Tour company posted that Disney resorts opening July 4. TMR Tours...never heard of them, but doesn’t mean anything (hope I can post the name, otherwise let me know and I’ll edit/erase). Definitely nothing official, just interesting to see after some of the other TA “announcements.”


Lol I just can't anymore


----------



## AmberMV

Um, if you guys pull up your MDE and look at your "FP PLANNING KEY CARD" does your "Valid" date show 6/12/2020?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

CastAStone said:


> That is more or less right for the end of June/Early July (guests with check ins June 22-July 4 have had success insisting that their move to a DVC room is without an upcharge, but you may need to call several times to get a CM willing to do it; there's a thread on the resorts board). But we have zero idea what will be true in August when you plan to go. I would, like you plan to, wait and see.



For people that are traveling in July, and their Resort is not open, Disney is expecting them to pay an upcharge to move to a resort that is open? Or are they starting to give upgrades at no additional charge right now?


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> or they provide a different experience for MNSSHP - almost more of an after hours event with really reduced crowds but with a bit of Halloween Theme - - maybe still the trails and character out for distance phtoo ops in halloween outfits.  But no fireworks or parade
> 
> Then see if people think it is worth the cost



There are always people willing to pay for less. It’s how they get away with what they do. I’m not one of themanymore, but then I quit doing the parties when Disney thought stuffing them to the point you couldn’t move was a great idea. There’s one positive out of this, they can’t do that, at least not for a while. I’m willing to give Disney all my money, I just expect something good in return.


----------



## chasgoose

CastAStone said:


> That is more or less right for the end of June/Early July (guests with check ins June 22-July 4 have had success insisting that their move to a DVC room is without an upcharge, but you may need to call several times to get a CM willing to do it; there's a thread on the resorts board). But we have zero idea what will be true in August when you plan to go. I would, like you plan to, wait and see.



My understanding is that so long as people with June 22-July 4 reservations keep the same dates, Disney will move people without changing their rates (except for whatever adjustments need to be made for removing free dining and adding the 35% discount on the rack rate of their originally booked room). It's only when you try to change dates that you will have to pay 35% off the rack rate of whatever DVC/FW option they offer you. Not sure what would happen to someone keeping their dates who is moved from a premium view room at a Deluxe resort to a DVC studio or FW cabin (in which case they could be being moved to a cheaper room) but for those who were moved from a value or moderate, they usually have been able to pay the same rate, adjusting for the FD to 35% RO difference.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mouselovenfamily said:


> For people that are traveling in July, and their Resort is not open, Disney is expecting them to pay an upcharge to move to a resort that is open? Or are they starting to give upgrades at no additional charge right now?



for ONLY certain dates: June 22 to July 4 right now:

Keep your trip dates - Disney is moving people to an open resort and not charging an upgrade fee
Change to later in the year - you pay the difference

Some people have reported being able to drop a few nights off of longer trips without charge, but you can't move the whole trip without the difference charge right now.


----------



## Tjddis

focusondisney said:


> And it costs just as much!


Yep.  Never really saw the point in VAH.  We would take advantage of evening EMH instead.  I am not a big fan of the paid EMH events that don’t offer anything unique. After all that’s one reason I pay extra to stay on property
As a window into my thought process I am also over the Desert parties.  The Pirates and Pals cruise aside.   The ones in DHS (Frozen & SW have some cool perks too, including unique alcohol!   Back in the day we did Tomorrowland Terrace, but now they oversell it and it’s just not worth the cost.  How much desert can one eat?  Plus there are plenty of cool spots to catch the FW and HEA if you just put in a little effort.  I learned those spots on these boards so thank you all...


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Um, if you guys pull up your MDE and look at your "FP PLANNING KEY CARD" does your "Valid" date show 6/12/2020?


I have no idea where I would see this.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Um, if you guys pull up your MDE and look at your "FP PLANNING KEY CARD" does your "Valid" date show 6/12/2020?


Early prediction based on my own single speculation from what I see:  Reservation system comes online 6/12/2020, 30 days ahead of July 11 opening


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> There are always people willing to pay for less. It’s how they get away with what they do. I’m not one of themanymore, but then I quit doing the parties when Disney thought stuffing them to the point you couldn’t move was a great idea. There’s one positive out of this, they can’t do that, at least not for a while. I’m willing to give Disney all my money, I just expect something good in return.



I think for some people though they would see a chance in the parks at night with very low crowds and a lot of Halloween themeing as getting "more" than what they were getting from the current parties (one of the biggest complaints I have seen of late of the parties is the over crowding of them ... so, see, Disney can market is as "due to guest demand ...")


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> I have no idea where I would see this.


Pull up MDE app, select your tickets and see what your FP planning key card valid date is


----------



## Tjddis

CastAStone said:


> That is more or less right for the end of June/Early July (guests with check ins June 22-July 4 have had success insisting that their move to a DVC room is without an upcharge, but you may need to call several times to get a CM willing to do it; there's a thread on the resorts board). But we have zero idea what will be true in August when you plan to go. I would, like you plan to, wait and see.


Thanks for validating me!   I’d like to take this opportunity to tell you I always appreciate your posts and perspective.  And not just cause you validated me!


----------



## woody337

khmoorefield said:


> Just saw someone post to a Disney Facebook group, some Tour company posted that Disney resorts opening July 4. TMR Tours...never heard of them, but doesn’t mean anything (hope I can post the name, otherwise let me know and I’ll edit/erase). Definitely nothing official, just interesting to see after some of the other TA “announcements.”


Which Facebook group was it ?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tjddis said:


> Yep.  Never really saw the point in VAH.  We would take advantage of evening EMH instead.  I am not a big fan of the paid EMH events that don’t offer anything unique. After all that’s one reason I pay extra to stay on property
> As a window into my thought process I am also over the Desert parties.  The Pirates and Pals cruise aside.   The ones in DHS (Frozen & SW have some cool perks too, including unique alcohol!   Back in the day we did Tomorrowland Terrace, but now they oversell it and it’s just not worth the cost.  How much desert can one eat?  Plus there are plenty of cool spots to catch the FW and HEA if you just put in a little effort.  I learned those spots on these boards so thank you all...



We are generally no in park extras kind of people and prefer to spend extra on our resort and dining instead. I have never done VAH but did do the regular one, they are unique in that they offered the ability to walk around MK and ride whatever you want whenever you want with no effort and with little to no wait (7DMT an exception when we went).

They’re expensive and hard to justify IMO, especially when we go for longer periods and don’t really need it, but they did offer something unique in the world of long waits and crowded and shortened EMH. I can see why a modified MNSSHP that kind of mimicked that with some extra Halloween flair would be appealing.


----------



## mcmry5

AmberMV said:


> Pull up MDE app, select your tickets and see what your FP planning key card valid date is



Where would the "FP Planning Key Card Valid Date" be? I have two Gold APs and three 6-day base tickets in MDE for our family from our trip in March and a trip booked 7/19-24 at a DVC resort. I don't see anything that says FP planning key card. . . . Do you have a screen shot you could share?


----------



## Rosanne

mcmry5 said:


> Where would the "FP Planning Key Card Valid Date" be? I have two Gold APs and three 6-day base tickets in MDE for our family from our trip in March and a trip booked 7/19-24 at a DVC resort. I don't see anything that says FP planning key card. . . . Do you have a screen shot you could share?



Me too. I can never find the things people talk about on MDE ... either app or desktop and I reinstalled my app about two weeks ago.


----------



## one_cat

AmberMV said:


> Pull up MDE app, select your tickets and see what your FP planning key card valid date is


I don’t see one of those.


----------



## AmberMV

This


----------



## khmoorefield

woody337 said:


> Which Facebook group was it ?



Disney Yacht and Beach Club group


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

​


AmberMV said:


> This


Thanks for posting a pic.
WTheck, I don't have that either.


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> This


Thanks for sharing. I definitely don't have that (but my trip isn't until August).
Can I ask, do you have date-based tickets?


----------



## Mal6586

AmberMV said:


> This


Did you have to call to get that to make fast passes for an AP that was getting extended?


----------



## AmberMV

Leigh L said:


> Thanks for sharing. I definitely don't have that (but my trip isn't until August).
> Can I ask, do you have date-based tickets?


We have Annual Passes but also have date based tickets in August.  I'm assuming this key card is from the APs because the valid date is June 12 and our dated tickets aren't valid until August


----------



## AvidDisReader

Am I the only one who gets the feeling that Disney would just prefer to stay closed until September?  I wonder if I could get the 2 Bob's in a room and fill them with truth serum they would admit that all the restrictions are being put in place so people would not come.   The appearance is they are more worried about bad publicity from possible second wave Covid cases than losing money.   I am not a big fan of keeping everything on lock down, but You really have to appreciate how hard they are protecting the brand.


----------



## AmberMV

Mal6586 said:


> Did you have to call to get that to make fast passes for an AP that was getting extended?


It just showed up randomly a week or two ago or so.  But it wasn't until today when I noticed the date of 6/12/2020 and valid for 4 days (which my speculation is that's how many AP days I'll be allowed per rolling 30? days)


----------



## MrsSmith07

AmberMV said:


> Um, if you guys pull up your MDE and look at your "FP PLANNING KEY CARD" does your "Valid" date show 6/12/2020?



Mine have July 27, which the day after our checkout. FTR, I already had the Planning Key Cards in there for Fastpasses because my son and his girlfriend can't upgrade their APs until at the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> It just showed up randomly a week or two ago or so.  But it wasn't until today when I noticed the date of 6/12/2020 and valid for 4 days (which my speculation is that's how many AP days I'll be allowed per rolling 30? days)


I'm sorry, you might've already said. You have AP and they are valid now? like expiration date and type


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

For others like myself who don't have the FP planning key card, do you just have APs?


----------



## mcmry5

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry, you might've already said. You have AP and they are valid now? like expiration date and type



That's what I was wondering too. Are your APs active right now?


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sorry, you might've already said. You have AP and they are valid now? like expiration date and type


We started our AP in February, FL resident Weekday passes.  We also have dated tickets for August but those were tied to the Free dining recovery offer which is no longer available so we will be removing those August dated extra tickets when the system opens back up.


----------



## one_cat

AmberMV said:


> This


Nope I don’t have that.  Maybe it’s Iike getting rid of ADRs.  They do them one by one?


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> We have Annual Passes but also have date based tickets in August.  I'm assuming this key card is from the APs because the valid date is June 12 and our dated tickets aren't valid until August


Ok thanks!
I've been wondering how they'll do this with APs and non-date based tickets.


Bibbobboo2u said:


> For others like myself who don't have the FP planning key card, do you just have APs?


We have two different types of tickets and do not have FP planning key card for any of the 4 people in our family. We have 2 military salute tickets and two magic your way tickets (exp 2030)


----------



## andyman8

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For others like myself who don't have the FP planning key card, do you just have APs?


Passholder Services added key cards to any APholders who's passes were expiring within their 60 day window if they had onsite Disney Resort reservations and called about it. It turns out to have been largely a moot point it seems.


----------



## mcmry5

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For others like myself who don't have the FP planning key card, do you just have APs?



I have two active Gold APs and three 6-day tickets with 5 days remaining in my MDE and no FP key cards.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Passholder Services added key cards to any APholders who's passes were expiring within their 60 day window if they had onsite Disney Resort reservations and called about it. It turns out to have been largely a moot point it seems.


My passes weren't and aren't expiring though. I just activated my passes in February.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> My passes weren't and aren't expiring though. I just activated my passes in February.


So these key cards just automatically appeared in your MDE within the last few days? If so, that's very strange.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> So these key cards just automatically appeared in your MDE within the last few days? If so, that's very strange.


They showed up sometime in the last couple of weeks.  Time is a relative term these days...


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> They showed up sometime in the last couple of weeks.  Time is a relative term these days...


That's very strange.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Tjddis said:


> So from what I can glean from this board and other sources the rollout of all this has been clunky to say the least.  Am I understanding things correctly that people are being moved to more expensive DVC properties, up charged for that and then given 35%?   And of course if you do plan to go you still have no idea where/when you can get a dining reservation, how/when/if you can get a park reservation, which rides/attractions will be available, all while walking around in oppressive heat with a face covering?  If any of that is an incorrect assumption lmk
> Additionally phone CMS (bless their overwhelmed hearts) are unsure/incapable of really speaking to any of this and are hamstrung by the limitations of already shaky Disney IT.   So basically what we have here is a giant mess and Disney standing in the middle saying “trust us, come on in and give us lots of money, we have been really bad in communicating so far but it will all be Magic when you get here”
> So I have not yet cancelled August because I don’t have to given the new cancellation policy and I suspect all of this will implode to the point where they are going to have to dole out some serious incentives after the massive cancellations/backlash.
> So aside from those that have DVC they need to redeem or APs they need to use I am interested to know if you are still going what is the motivation?  Blind faith in Disney?  Being so frustrated from Covid lockdown you are looking for any outlet you can get?   It seems completely unreasonable to me to ask people to revise resort plans with no explanation of Park admittance/reservation procedure



Because even with all of this, we just still want to go. This will be the 5th resort stay in 14 months. This is a big year for our family (high school graduation, elementary graduation, my 40th in Aug, my 13th wedding anniversary during the trip, last family vaca before my oldest leaves for college). I already live at the beach, so what else am I going to do? Plus, we've met the character so many times, we won't miss it. My kids don't even pay attention to the fireworks anymore. Sometimes we only go to the parks for a few hours anyways, so shorter hours won't bother us. I'm hoping that it'll make for a trip they won't forget, and hoping no one else shows up so I have the parks to myself (  wishful thinking, I know )


----------



## RWinNOLA

AmberMV said:


> They showed up sometime in the last couple of weeks.  Time is a relative term these days...



I had some show up a couple of weeks ago as well.  We have 5 day tickets (no AP) and ours show a valid date if 7/20 which is the day we checkout.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> That's very strange.


Especially given the "valid date" on them of 6/12/2020 which _also_ happens to be the date all 6/22-7/4 are deadlined to respond to their reservation emails and _also_ happens to be 30 days before the public reopening of Disney and _also_ the "4 days remaining" bit.


----------



## Tjddis

AvidDisReader said:


> Am I the only one who gets the feeling that Disney would just prefer to stay closed until September?  I wonder if I could get the 2 Bob's in a room and fill them with truth serum they would admit that all the restrictions are being put in place so people would not come.   The appearance is they are more worried about bad publicity from possible second wave Covid cases than losing money.   I am not a big fan of keeping everything on lock down, but You really have to appreciate how hard they are protecting the brand.


Interesting point.  I kind of see it the opposite way.  By opening in a way that appears to be dissuading people from coming I wonder if they are damaging the brand.  I also wonder if it would have better served the brand to open the parks in September.  Open select resorts/DVC in June, delay parks to Sept.  hope you can relax constraints but Sept.  if not open with them. Spin it that you are erring on the side of safety, but providing resorts for those that need to get away and let people use DVC points.  Not optimal, but the way park reopens are going imo is hurting their rep


----------



## cm8

princesscinderella said:


> I think the resort capacity to theme park ratio has finally been realized by Disney.  It just means they need to build a 5th theme park


A 5th? They can’t even manage to keep up with 4!


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> We started our AP in February, FL resident Weekday passes.  We also have dated tickets for August but those were tied to the Free dining recovery offer which is no longer available so we will be removing those August dated extra tickets when the system opens back up.



Do you have current resort reservation?


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I had some show up a couple of weeks ago as well.  We have 5 day tickets (no AP) and ours show a valid date if 7/20 which is the day we checkout.


Now that you say you had some valid on your day of check out it made me think about it.  We *were* scheduled at Beach Club June 10-12, so there's a good chance it's totally coincidental with the date being about the 30 day mark of park reopening and just having to do with our original checkout date.

We're so desperate for news we are all wearing tin foil hats and creating our own conspiracy theories


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> Do you have current resort reservation?


3 cancelled reservations before the open and 2 remaining. July 4 and August 24


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Now that you say you had some valid on your day of check out it made me think about it.  We *were* scheduled at Beach Club June 10-12, so there's a good chance it's totally coincidental with the date being about the 30 day mark of park reopening and just having to do with our original checkout date.
> 
> We're so desperate for news we are all wearing tin foil hats and creating our own conspiracy theories


bingo. Mystery solved


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> So from what I can glean from this board and other sources the rollout of all this has been clunky to say the least.  Am I understanding things correctly that people are being moved to more expensive DVC properties, up charged for that and then given 35%?   And of course if you do plan to go you still have no idea where/when you can get a dining reservation, how/when/if you can get a park reservation, which rides/attractions will be available, all while walking around in oppressive heat with a face covering?  If any of that is an incorrect assumption lmk
> Additionally phone CMS (bless their overwhelmed hearts) are unsure/incapable of really speaking to any of this and are hamstrung by the limitations of already shaky Disney IT.   So basically what we have here is a giant mess and Disney standing in the middle saying “trust us, come on in and give us lots of money, we have been really bad in communicating so far but it will all be Magic when you get here”
> So I have not yet cancelled August because I don’t have to given the new cancellation policy and I suspect all of this will implode to the point where they are going to have to dole out some serious incentives after the massive cancellations/backlash.
> So aside from those that have DVC they need to redeem or APs they need to use I am interested to know if you are still going what is the motivation?  Blind faith in Disney?  Being so frustrated from Covid lockdown you are looking for any outlet you can get?   It seems completely unreasonable to me to ask people to revise resort plans with no explanation of Park admittance/reservation procedure


Our motivation to go on our August trip or not isn’t very strong one way or the other. If we go it’s because it’s a cheap, already paid up weekend for us with the 35% discount, we already have crazy cheap flights booked, we are young and healthy and have done the parks enough that we aren’t feeling left behind by changes to this point. We’ve done one M&G in a dozen visits, the hub for fireworks sucks, and we’ve seen the current parade enough.

If we decide not to go or if we are canceled it’s cool, we’ll put those funds towards our Christmas trip instead. Deal breakers for us would be extremely limited dining, being moved to a lesser resort, no pools, no bars, reports of long wait times once the parks open.


----------



## Tjddis

MrsSmith07 said:


> Because even with all of this, we just still want to go. This will be the 5th resort stay in 14 months. This is a big year for our family (high school graduation, elementary graduation, my 40th in Aug, my 13th wedding anniversary during the trip, last family vaca before my oldest leaves for college). I already live at the beach, so what else am I going to do? Plus, we've met the character so many times, we won't miss it. My kids don't even pay attention to the fireworks anymore. Sometimes we only go to the parks for a few hours anyways, so shorter hours won't bother us. I'm hoping that it'll make for a trip they won't forget, and hoping no one else shows up so I have the parks to myself (  wishful thinking, I know )


I hear everything you are saying.  Understood.  I hope you have a great trip and get everything you want for your birthday!


----------



## andyman8

There's one BIG story I think we've all missed today: Goofy's Candy Co. reopened!!!

(As did SW Galactic Outpost, DisneyStyle, Pin Traders, Ever After Jewelers, and Marvel Super Hero HQ)


----------



## MickeyEars

I love Goofy’s Candy Co.!!


----------



## zemmer

andyman8 said:


> There's one BIG story I think we've all missed today: Goofy's Candy Co. reopened!!!
> 
> (As did SW Galactic Outpost, DisneyStyle, Pin Traders, Ever After Jewelers, and Marvel Super Hero HQ)


Yay!! I missed that. I know it’s silly but I was disappointed to think they wouldn’t be open when we go later this month.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Um, if you guys pull up your MDE and look at your "FP PLANNING KEY CARD" does your "Valid" date show 6/12/2020?


Mine says 8/2/20


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> bingo. Mystery solved


Boo! I was so rooting for all of this to be a sign of something.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> Mine says 8/2/20


Are you checking out on 8/2?


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Are you checking out on 8/2?


Oh yeah I was. I had 2 resort reservations & the last one was 7/26-8/2. I’ve since cancelled that reservation though & I’m only scheduled 7/12-7/19 now. I don’t know how long it has said 8/2 on the FP key card b/c I never looked at the date til you posted.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> Pull up MDE app, select your tickets and see what your FP planning key card valid date is


I don't have that. We have several AP's and a couple of regular tickets. Everything looks like it has for a while now.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Stewa646 said:


> Hm I wonder how they will handle the packages booked through Costco. I have not heard a peep from them about this and assume I won't be getting this email since I booked third party. I'm thinking I'll end up getting canceled.
> 
> As a second question, have people been able to get July tickets refunded instead of just extended by calling? Costco told me Disney is only allowing extension currently.



I called a few minutes ago and they confirmed my reservation at the Dolphin in July. I wonder if they're actually going to be open to guests outside of the MLS or if they're just putting off the inevitable and later on I'll be cancelled or given an offer to move. If they're going to have to cancel/move me I wish they'd just be upfront about it now rather than play this game of chicken. I played this with Southwest and I won--a week before the flight I had no intention of taking they called and offered me a refund--but I really don't have the heart to go through it again. I'd really rather just know what's happening so I can make my plans.

It could be that if they are planning on offering to move affected guests to other hotels they're just doing this "re-confirm your reservation" thing so they know how many guests they're going to need to move so they can plan accordingly.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> This


NM!


----------



## one_cat

So I have seen no communication from Disney since their sudden announcement to cancel all ADRs.  I don’t count that silly communication drop this morning:  thanks Disney, you are going to clean my room before I check in.  

It makes me wonder if it wasn’t for the DVC points debacle if they would even be thinking of opening in July?  Would they wait til end of year or even later to see what the second wave looked like and to get their ducks in a row.

But opening even to DVC resorts causes an awful lot of questions around annual passes, park hopping etc.  Before the complete blackout we saw them make several announcements then walk them back or even just delete them without explanation.  It really makes me think:  maybe the news blackout isn’t planned, maybe they actually can’t figure out the logistics of opening.

Annual passes:  do you extend all annual passes and essentially give those that are lucky enough to get a reservation free days in the park?  If you don’t then those that can’t get reservations have been impacted negatively.  And if you do those that don’t get the freebies will be mad.  I know a Pass isn’t a guaranteed admission but the expectation we all bought with was that denial of park privileges was under extraordinary circumstances like on Christmas Day when the park was literally full.  Even then you could go to another park.  It wasn’t bought with the expectation that it merely gave you a chance of entering a lottery to maybe get into a park on a particular day.

Hoppers is another issue.  People paid extra expecting to be allowed to hop.  It could be argued that many people wouldn’t have bought their passes at all if they couldn’t hop.  Refunding the difference or days of nonentry isn’t really good enough if a vacation is completely ruined.  I’m not a lawyer but this sounds like a legal issue to me.  And not everyone can simply travel in a few months so holding their money isn’t a good policy either.

Another thought I have is:  Perhaps they they do know how to do it but can’t get the software to work.  It would make sense to push off a launch day announcement if the software isn’t working.  But at what point do they push out their start date if they have to keep banging away at the software?

I’d love to hear others thoughts.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

FP Planning Cards were put on MDE accounts (on request) that had expiring APs that were to be extended so that you could still book FPS back before they ended them. The FPPCs were for length of stay and good for 4 days each. IOW, an 8 night stay got 2 cards, a 9 night stay (ours) got 3 cards, etc. Cards expired with check out day.  Hope this hepls!


----------



## bastraker

cakebaker said:


> Oh my....speaking of cruises. I’ve been so wrapped up in this stuff, I had completely forgotten about a little thing called a Disney cruise I have planned for October 12. DCL extended the cancellation for the Magic today to Oct 2. Anyone want to guess what the first cruise for the Magic is after that date? Yup....October 12.
> 
> I swear, if they cancel that too...
> 
> Sorry, off topic I know, but I just now saw the cancellation notices for DCL and was like wait...I have a cruise scheduled.





Carol Jackson said:


> Has anyone from upstate NY (Buffalo) flown into MCO over the past couple weeks? Were you made to quarantine? I’m hearing rumors that they aren’t even enforcing the quarantine order. We aren’t part of the “Tri-State” area anyways.


We flew home Monday from Orlando to Newark.  We were there for 5 nights.

They do make you fill out paperwork on board the plane, which they collect when you arrive in Orlando.  However,  we had no problems.


----------



## Tbella

Perdita&Pongo said:


> FP Planning Cards were put on MDE accounts (on request) that had expiring APs that were to be extended so that you could still book FPS back before they ended them. The FPPCs were for length of stay and good for 4 days each. IOW, an 8 night stay got 2 cards, a 9 night stay (ours) got 3 cards, etc. Cards expired with check out day.  Hope this hepls!



Thank you for explaining!


----------



## Alana20

Have an early August reservation. Just received a new survey. Interesting question about digital queues that I have not seen before.


----------



## Tinkerbella1111

Tjddis said:


> I don’t know...the Halloween party without Boo To You Parade, the special fireworks, the castle show and the unique character greetings?   IMHO I would see absolutely no value in that.



Neither do I. In this case the only big benefit of attending would be low crowds  and short ride lines but with park capacity restrictions etc. it’s likely that this would be your experience during the day anyway.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Alana20 said:


> Have an early August reservation. Just received a new survey. Interesting question about digital queues that I have not seen before.


Screen shots?


----------



## yulilin3

one_cat said:


> I’d love to hear others thoughts.


This entire thread is thoughts


----------



## chasgoose

one_cat said:


> Hoppers is another issue. People paid extra expecting to be allowed to hop. It could be argued that many people wouldn’t have bought their passes at all if they couldn’t hop. Refunding the difference or days of nonentry isn’t really good enough if a vacation is completely ruined. I’m not a lawyer but this sounds like a legal issue to me. And not everyone can simply travel in a few months so holding their money isn’t a good policy either.



I'm pretty sure Disney wouldn't have a legal issue if they refunded the difference between park hoppers and regular tickets for those that use them when park hopping isn't allowed. I haven't looked at the legalese in a ticket in a hot second but I'm sure there is language in there that the tickets don't guarantee you entry into any park or that any attraction will be open and that Disney reserves the right to change any privileges that come with the ticket for any reason (particularly with the APs where park hopping is explicitly a perk that they can take away). Also given the fairly generous refund policies Disney is offering for people who booked trips and bought tickets before closing, it would be hard for someone to go to the parks and then argue that their vacation was ruined by the lack of park hopping. 

Finally regarding the refunds on deposits, unless people cancel themselves, Disney doesn't have the CM capacity to cancel everyone's trips that quickly unless they just cancelled everyone's reservations and forced people to start from scratch (which would lead to an even bigger mess). Disney is going through every existing reservation in order of date and confirming whether those guests are cancelling/modifying or are still planning on coming, which takes time, especially given the more limited CM resources they have. The only way to get your deposit back sooner is to cancel yourself. I could be wrong, but I haven't heard anyone who cancelled not receiving their deposit or any payments they made back within more than a few days.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus




----------



## chasgoose

Tinkerbella1111 said:


> Neither do I. In this case the only big benefit of attending would be low crowds  and short ride lines but with park capacity restrictions etc. it’s likely that this would be your experience during the day anyway.



I imagine attraction lines aren't going to be as short as people think. Even with the capacity restrictions, there are going to be fewer CMs and along with cleaning/social distancing on attractions and in queues that will likely result in a corresponding reduction in attraction capacity. 

I think the biggest benefit of attending would be if they were still prohibiting park hopping but they allowed you to make a free reservation for one park for most of the day and then attend an after hours event at a different park in the evening.


----------



## Snowysmom

One question about only DVC and Ft, Widerness open for the rest of the year.   The NBA will be using CSR for about 3 months.  Therefore CSR is operating for "guests" and maybe it will stay open once they leave?  Just speculating. Plus I have a res at GDT in Nov so am very interested in this.


----------



## Alana20

Sorry, I didn’t think to take screen shots. It asked if I had been informed of new park operating procedures and they were all listed out. Each one is something already posted on the Disney site except one that said “digital sign up for virtual lines and a digital response advising when its your turn to return. No waiting in a physical line.” It was stated as a fact along with wearing masks, etc. The other new question was “how likely are you to use a Disney bus to get from your resort to:” and then each park and Disney springs was listed to check yes or no.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Randy Miller said:


> Please move me to Jambo from YC if SAB and Hurricane Hannas are going to be closed.


We actually have two reservations for the last full week of August.  We have a BC that was a Free Dining Bounceback.  Before reopening announcements were made and you could still make reservations, we made a YC room-only reservation - in case the announcements made the dining plan not worth it - ironic huh?  The BC room portion of the reservation is $390 cheaper than YC, but we don't need the package any more without free dining since we have APs.  So, all else being equal, we might choose YC over BC.  So, at this point, we don't know which one we'd keep, if any.

That being said, if Stormalong Bay is closed, we will most likely cancel.  However, if our YC were to get switched to Jambo House, then that might be a different story - considering the reduced park time, we'd consider staying at AKL for this trip.  We'd also consider it if they switched us to Riviera.  I'm not really sure we'd still go if they moved us anywhere else.


----------



## Devil13

chasgoose said:


> I'm pretty sure Disney wouldn't have a legal issue if they refunded the difference between park hoppers and regular tickets for those that use them when park hopping isn't allowed.



Is there an AP that doesn't include park hopping outside the Epcot After 4? If so that's about a $1K difference between that and the out of state Platinum Plus Pass.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Snowysmom said:


> One question about only DVC and Ft, Widerness open for the rest of the year.   The NBA will be using CSR for about 3 months.  Therefore CSR is operating for "guests" and maybe it will stay open once they leave?  Just speculating. Plus I have a res at GDT in Nov so am very interested in this.



has it been confirmed somewhere that only DVC and cabins will be open for the rest of the year?


----------



## SaintsManiac

pclvnmcky88 said:


> has it been confirmed somewhere that only DVC and cabins will be open for the rest of the year?



No


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> So aside from those that have DVC they need to redeem or APs they need to use I am interested to know if you are still going what is the motivation?  Blind faith in Disney?  Being so frustrated from Covid lockdown you are looking for any outlet you can get?   It seems completely unreasonable to me to ask people to revise resort plans with no explanation of Park admittance/reservation procedure


We still want to go on a vacation.  We don't really care about M&Gs or parades and we could take or leave fireworks.  This might be a good opportunity to be in Disney parks with incredibly low crowd levels.


----------



## one_cat

chasgoose said:


> I'm pretty sure Disney wouldn't have a legal issue if they refunded the difference between park hoppers and regular tickets for those that use them when park hopping isn't allowed. I haven't looked at the legalese in a ticket in a hot second but I'm sure there is language in there that the tickets don't guarantee you entry into any park or that any attraction will be open and that Disney reserves the right to change any privileges that come with the ticket for any reason (particularly with the APs where park hopping is explicitly a perk that they can take away). Also given the fairly generous refund policies Disney is offering for people who booked trips and bought tickets before closing, it would be hard for someone to go to the parks and then argue that their vacation was ruined by the lack of park hopping.
> 
> Finally regarding the refunds on deposits, unless people cancel themselves, Disney doesn't have the CM capacity to cancel everyone's trips that quickly unless they just cancelled everyone's reservations and forced people to start from scratch (which would lead to an even bigger mess). Disney is going through every existing reservation in order of date and confirming whether those guests are cancelling/modifying or are still planning on coming, which takes time, especially given the more limited CM resources they have. The only way to get your deposit back sooner is to cancel yourself. I could be wrong, but I haven't heard anyone who cancelled not receiving their deposit or any payments they made back within more than a few days.


Perhaps but I still wonder if the reason they haven’t provided information that everyone is craving and actually information people need is because they simply don’t know how to do it?  Their business model compared to other theme parks is much more complex.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> We still want to go on a vacation.  We don't really care about M&Gs or parades and we could take or leave fireworks.  This might be a good opportunity to be in Disney parks with incredibly low crowd levels.




It's definitely going to be a unique and HOPEFULLY once in a lifetime experience. If I lived closer I would go.


----------



## Jiminy76

one_cat said:


> So I have seen no communication from Disney since their sudden announcement to cancel all ADRs.  I don’t count that silly communication drop this morning:  thanks Disney, you are going to clean my room before I check in.
> 
> It makes me wonder if it wasn’t for the DVC points debacle if they would even be thinking of opening in July?  Would they wait til end of year or even later to see what the second wave looked like and to get their ducks in a row.
> 
> But opening even to DVC resorts causes an awful lot of questions around annual passes, park hopping etc.  Before the complete blackout we saw them make several announcements then walk them back or even just delete them without explanation.  It really makes me think:  maybe the news blackout isn’t planned, maybe they actually can’t figure out the logistics of opening.
> 
> Annual passes:  do you extend all annual passes and essentially give those that are lucky enough to get a reservation free days in the park?  If you don’t then those that can’t get reservations have been impacted negatively.  And if you do those that don’t get the freebies will be mad.  I know a Pass isn’t a guaranteed admission but the expectation we all bought with was that denial of park privileges was under extraordinary circumstances like on Christmas Day when the park was literally full.  Even then you could go to another park.  It wasn’t bought with the expectation that it merely gave you a chance of entering a lottery to maybe get into a park on a particular day.
> 
> Hoppers is another issue.  People paid extra expecting to be allowed to hop.  It could be argued that many people wouldn’t have bought their passes at all if they couldn’t hop.  Refunding the difference or days of nonentry isn’t really good enough if a vacation is completely ruined.  I’m not a lawyer but this sounds like a legal issue to me.  And not everyone can simply travel in a few months so holding their money isn’t a good policy either.
> 
> Another thought I have is:  Perhaps they they do know how to do it but can’t get the software to work.  It would make sense to push off a launch day announcement if the software isn’t working.  But at what point do they push out their start date if they have to keep banging away at the software?
> 
> I’d love to hear others thoughts.


I have been thinking about this as well as my AP's expire on 7/18 and we check in on 7/18. We have renewal certificates but they cannot be applied until the original AP expires. With the AP being frozen it does bring up a valid point as to when they will unfreeze all AP's. There are more than likely many more AP's out there than people with reservations in the upcoming few months. So unfreezing when the parks open on 7/11 or 7/15 will cause a lot of issues and complaints from AP holders who are unable to get into the parks as they do not have reservations in the upcoming few months.

So you do bring up a valid point if the people who have AP's either current or expired but within the time frame for extension and Disney decides to not unfreeze annual passes for the limited capacity period they will essentially be getting free days in the park.

So they will either have to manage the AP extensions on a one off basis and base it upon when the person wishes to stop the freeze and extend the expiration date(I.E. check in date during reduced capacity time frame). This would be more difficult for them to manage but seems to be the most equitable solution. The other possible option is to treat all AP's the same and unfreeze them all at the same time based upon when the reduced capacity period ends. This would more than likely result in Disney offering the AP's wit reservations the option to purchase dated tickets for the days during their stay in the reduced period. This would not go over well, so in my opinion they will have to treat the AP extensions on a case by case basis. This is the more fair way to go about it and would ruffle the least amount of feathers.

I suspect the lack of news recently has more to do with the development and migration of information perhaps not going well. I can only imagine this is a very complicated and heavy lift for any IT team to handle in such a short turn around. 

As far as park hopping goes.I think we may be stuck not being able to do this for awhile. I'm not sure if there would be any legal issues taking this away would present to Disney. We'll have to wait and see what is in store as Disney hopefully releases more information on the reservation process.


----------



## Snowysmom

It is not confirmed about DVC and Ft. Wilderness only open but it is being put out there as a  possibility.  I am just thinking about this too much.  Need to relax!


----------



## Hoodie

Who else got another Disney survey about their upcoming trip?  Just had one for trip in August.  Basically asking if we were aware of the new protocols.  It did include virtual lines as one of the items as "in place" which was the only thing in the list that I wasn't 100% sure they were implementing (but I guess that confirms it).  Only question that was a bit out there and not really addressed before was it asked "how likely are you to take Disney transportation to the following..."


----------



## one_cat

Hoodie said:


> Who else got another Disney survey about their upcoming trip?  Just had one for trip in August.  Basically asking if we were aware of the new protocols.  It did include virtual lines as one of the items as "in place" which was the only thing in the list that I wasn't 100% sure they were implementing (but I guess that confirms it).  Only question that was a bit out there and not really addressed before was it asked "how likely are you to take Disney transportation to the following..."


I got one.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can the next person who gets this survey please take screen shots?


----------



## yulilin3

Hoodie said:


> Who else got another Disney survey about their upcoming trip?  Just had one for trip in August.  Basically asking if we were aware of the new protocols.  It did include virtual lines as one of the items as "in place" which was the only thing in the list that I wasn't 100% sure they were implementing (but I guess that confirms it).  Only question that was a bit out there and not really addressed before was it asked "how likely are you to take Disney transportation to the following..."


Any questions about park hopping?


----------



## Alana20

yulilin3 said:


> Any questions about park hopping?


Nope. Nothing about Park hopping on mine at all.


----------



## Hoodie

yulilin3 said:


> Any questions about park hopping?


Not that I noticed.  One of the items was "will you cancel if...." It mentioned "special events" being cancelled (I'm guessing maybe MNSSHP?) or Disney changing your resort.  I did not notice any language on park hoppers, but admittedly I wasn't really looking.


----------



## RWinNOLA

one_cat said:


> I got one.



Was the survey sent via e-mail?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

RWinNOLA said:


> Was the surgery sent via e-mail?


It's been awhile since I've been in the hospital, I didn't realize things had advanced so quickily.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Hoodie said:


> Not that I noticed.  One of the items was "will you cancel if...." It mentioned "special events" being cancelled (I'm guessing maybe MNSSHP?) or Disney changing your resort.  I did not notice any language on park hoppers, but admittedly I wasn't really looking.


EVERYONE SAY THEY WILL CANCEL. MNSSHP OR NOTHINGGGGG!

...it could work...


----------



## Hoodie

RWinNOLA said:


> Was the survey sent via e-mail?


Yes.  Got mine at 3 today


----------



## Krandor

Snowysmom said:


> It is not confirmed about DVC and Ft. Wilderness only open but it is being put out there as a  possibility.  I am just thinking about this too much.  Need to relax!



Until they announce any other rersort openings sure it remains a possibility.   Still think that probability is very low.


----------



## michellej47

cakebaker said:


> There are always people willing to pay for less. It’s how they get away with what they do. I’m not one of themanymore, but then I quit doing the parties when Disney thought stuffing them to the point you couldn’t move was a great idea. There’s one positive out of this, they can’t do that, at least not for a while. I’m willing to give Disney all my money, I just expect something good in return.




I am somewhat one of those folks.  I'm okay with no parades, fireworks, meet and greets, and even TS dining.  If my kids were still little or it was our first trip, then I'd wait.  But since we have been several times and my kids are older (14 and almost 11), the other stuff, while nice and we enjoy, we are okay with missing out on.  For me, the thing that would cause me to cancel because of the loss of value is if attractions are closed.  I would hate to pay all of that money and have some shows or rides closed.


----------



## lampshadehead

I have now refreshed my email an unreasonable amount of times in the last 15 minutes


----------



## Hoodie

michellej47 said:


> I am somewhat one of those folks.  I'm okay with no parades, fireworks, meet and greets, and even TS dining.  If my kids were still little or it was our first trip, then I'd wait.  But since we have been several times and my kids are older (14 and almost 11), the other stuff, while nice and we enjoy, we are okay with missing out on.  For me, the thing that would cause me to cancel because of the loss of value is if attractions are closed.  I would hate to pay all of that money and have some shows or rides closed.


In the survey it asked what "other" circumstances would cause us to cancel.  I put closure of some attractions as one (and availability of the pools)  Some of the shows would be really hard to put on - I don't see how the Festival of the Lion King could open with distancing in place - but others could operate pretty easily.  If they start closing things like Muppets, COP, or other inside attractions, we will cancel.

This would be our 3rd trip in 2 1/2 years.  My kids are also older - and informed me they didn't like the parades anyway.


----------



## one_cat

RWinNOLA said:


> Was the survey sent via e-mail?


Yes


----------



## Flamingeaux

Eric Smith said:


> We still want to go on a vacation.  We don't really care about M&Gs or parades and we could take or leave fireworks.  This might be a good opportunity to be in Disney parks with incredibly low crowd levels.



DS and I feel the same way.  I retired in February and have an AP that I am aching to use.  DS and I have reservations at Sports at the end of September.  If things aren't horrible we plan on going and just do what we can do.  DS doesn't do the nighttime stuff and we don't do characters.  Eating is no big deal either.  The heat and wearing a mask will be a pain but we will see.


----------



## Artax

This isn’t every page of survey but had the main points. 

Looks like it posted from Left to right, then down to the next row.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Eric Smith said:


> We still want to go on a vacation.  We don't really care about M&Gs or parades and we could take or leave fireworks.  This might be a good opportunity to be in Disney parks with incredibly low crowd levels.


We're on the fence.  We want to go, and we're even trying to get the kids started on practicing with masks in the heat (and practicing myself as well). There are just so many factors, and a big part of it right now is all the unknowns.  I'd really like to know WHAT we're in for - I know it will be a reduced experience, but how much?  Part of the attraction of it is that some of the reductions could make it a more relaxed trip.  Quieter parks, not as much running around due to the reductions.  However, my worry is that there will be just too little to do, and we won't even get to enjoy more relaxing - the big one being pool closures (i.e., Stormalong Bay).  If there are too few choices for dining, we can't make a quick trip back into a park, we can only go to a basic pool, nothing to really walk around and see because too much is closed or restricted, then it's just not worth the hassle or risk of traveling.


----------



## disneyfan150

Anthony Vito said:


> That being said, if Stormalong Bay is closed, we will most likely cancel.  However, if our YC were to get switched to Jambo House, then that might be a different story


Why is Jambo a good choice? I don't know much about AKL. TIA


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

chasgoose said:


> but I'm sure there is language in there that the tickets don't guarantee you entry into any park


The current promo page for an AP states that admission is not guaranteed and is subject to capacity and other closures, but they can't just take your money and give you nothing in return.  Your purchase of tickets is an exchange of money for another thing of value.  They sell the tickets, and they know their capacity limits.  We don't.  We buy in good faith under the belief that a ticket is for park entry, not _maybe_ for park entry (or I guess we are really buying in blind faith, choosing to ignore the fine print).  Is a park ticket/AP now going to be relegated to a mere lottery ticket that _might _get you the chance to compete to gain entry to a park? I sure hope not, but it seems like it might be.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> There's one BIG story I think we've all missed today: Goofy's Candy Co. reopened!!!
> 
> (As did SW Galactic Outpost, DisneyStyle, Pin Traders, Ever After Jewelers, and Marvel Super Hero HQ)


And Candy Cauldron


----------



## Randy Miller

disneyfan150 said:


> Why is Jambo a good choice? I don't know much about AKL. TIA


Might not be a good choice for everyone, but the pool is zero entry ( we have 2 special medical needs little dudes we would be bringing) they would enjoy just being at the resort being able to see the animals, it seems that great food options will be available... Sanaa, Jiko and Mara. We “really” picked YC because, well we love it, and SAB. It was our “back up” plan for something to do when there was going to be less park time, I think AKL Jambo would lend itself well to this also


----------



## DisneyEater

michellej47 said:


> I am somewhat one of those folks.  I'm okay with no parades, fireworks, meet and greets, and even TS dining.  If my kids were still little or it was our first trip, then I'd wait.  But since we have been several times and my kids are older (14 and almost 11), the other stuff, while nice and we enjoy, we are okay with missing out on.  For me, the thing that would cause me to cancel because of the loss of value is if attractions are closed.  I would hate to pay all of that money and have some shows or rides closed.



Yeah. We go for rides and food. If the lines are shorter because of lower capacity, that's a bonus for us.

I'd prefer everything back to normal, but we are happy to go either way if we can.


----------



## disneyfan150

Randy Miller said:


> Might it be a good choice for everyone, but the pool is zero entry ( we have 2 special medical needs little dudes we would be bringing) they would enjoy just being at the resort being able to see the animals, it seems that great food options will be available... Sanaa, Jiko and Mara. We “really” picked YC because, well we love it, and SAB. It was our “back up” plan for something to do when there was going to be less park time, I think AKL Jambo would lend itself well to this also



Thanks!  I have a reservation for August at YC, so I was wondering.


----------



## CrimsonRave

What we are looking forward to most? Well when we went to DL we went for a quick 3 day trip.... This time we planned 5 days, just gives us more time to walk round and discover everything!


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> So I have seen no communication from Disney since their sudden announcement to cancel all ADRs.  I don’t count that silly communication drop this morning:  thanks Disney, you are going to clean my room before I check in.
> 
> It makes me wonder if it wasn’t for the DVC points debacle if they would even be thinking of opening in July?  Would they wait til end of year or even later to see what the second wave looked like and to get their ducks in a row.



This is silly.  Disney wasn't going to leave their parks closed for the rest of the year.  Chapek said in the MSNBC interview that they would open the parks if they could produce a positive contribution which means that they wouldn't lose as much money with the parks open as they were then the parks were closed



> But opening even to DVC resorts causes an awful lot of questions around annual passes, park hopping etc.  Before the complete blackout we saw them make several announcements then walk them back or even just delete them without explanation.  It really makes me think:  maybe the news blackout isn’t planned, maybe they actually can’t figure out the logistics of opening.



I don't think they have every detail planned out, but they're opening the parks in over a month so that's ok.  This is a very complicated problem.



> Annual passes:  do you extend all annual passes and essentially give those that are lucky enough to get a reservation free days in the park?  If you don’t then those that can’t get reservations have been impacted negatively.  And if you do those that don’t get the freebies will be mad.  I know a Pass isn’t a guaranteed admission but the expectation we all bought with was that denial of park privileges was under extraordinary circumstances like on Christmas Day when the park was literally full.  Even then you could go to another park.  It wasn’t bought with the expectation that it merely gave you a chance of entering a lottery to maybe get into a park on a particular day.



They did exactly this in Shanghai.  I don't think they'll start the clock on APs on July 11 or 15.  I think they'll start the clock once they reliably have excess availability in the parks.



> Hoppers is another issue.  People paid extra expecting to be allowed to hop.  It could be argued that many people wouldn’t have bought their passes at all if they couldn’t hop.  Refunding the difference or days of nonentry isn’t really good enough if a vacation is completely ruined.  I’m not a lawyer but this sounds like a legal issue to me.  And not everyone can simply travel in a few months so holding their money isn’t a good policy either.



They'll refund the hopper portion of the tickets.  They're not going to keep that money.



> Another thought I have is:  Perhaps they they do know how to do it but can’t get the software to work.  It would make sense to push off a launch day announcement if the software isn’t working.  But at what point do they push out their start date if they have to keep banging away at the software?
> 
> I’d love to hear others thoughts.



Remy has said that they're having trouble getting the reservation system to work.   He did say they have some backup plans.


----------



## DisneyEater

disneyfan150 said:


> Why is Jambo a good choice? I don't know much about AKL. TIA



I think Jambo is probably the best resort, but I don't like staying there due to location. Location of BC/YC/BW is too good to beat.


----------



## Arguetafamily

disneyfan150 said:


> Why is Jambo a good choice? I don't know much about AKL. TIA



IMO the beautiful expansive check in area "lobby", Kidani has a "normal" small hotel lobby style. The access to the QS restaurants and AYCE restaurant. The gift shop is larger and nicer. Feels more fancy Deluxe Disney hotel.

Edit: I thought you were asking of the two AK resorts, sorry. My kids love looking at the animals and the surroundings. We love the food options and the resort extras like the safari's.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Artax said:


> This isn’t every page of survey but had the main points.
> 
> Looks like it posted from Left to right, then down to the next row.
> 
> View attachment 500220View attachment 500221View attachment 500222View attachment 500223View attachment 500224View attachment 500225View attachment 500226View attachment 500227View attachment 500228


Did anyone notice that everything says "temporarily suspended" other than FP+, which says "suspended"??
Edit:  One section says "suspended" for FP+ but another says "temporarily suspended."  I really think someone at Disney is trying to mess with us.


----------



## Randy Miller

disneyfan150 said:


> Thanks!  I have a reservation for August at YC, so I was wondering.


YC, with SAB and Hurricane Hannas, would be my very first choice...but, I am just wondering if we will get “walked” to BCV with no SAB.....
So, I’m trying to think of an alternative, just in case!


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> It's definitely going to be a unique and HOPEFULLY once in a lifetime experience. If I lived closer I would go.


It'll at least be a story in the future that we went to Disney World during the COVID restriction days.


----------



## tarak

michellej47 said:


> I am somewhat one of those folks.  I'm okay with no parades, fireworks, meet and greets, and even TS dining.  If my kids were still little or it was our first trip, then I'd wait.  But since we have been several times and my kids are older (14 and almost 11), the other stuff, while nice and we enjoy, we are okay with missing out on.  For me, the thing that would cause me to cancel because of the loss of value is if attractions are closed.  I would hate to pay all of that money and have some shows or rides closed.


We are, too.  We've been so many times, we don't really worry about fireworks or M&G.  Table service is only important if it's a restaurant they really enjoy.  The lack of park hopping bothers me.  We usually stay at an Epcot resort so we can enjoy the World Showcase at night.  One trip, my husband wandered over to get breakfast in France while everyone else slept in.  Those are the things I'll miss.  On the other hand, every single trip and plan over the last four months and the next three have been cancelled (including college tours with my oldest daughter). I suspect we'll jump at the chance to enjoy Disney in November.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> They did exactly this in Shanghai.  I don't think they'll start the clock on APs on July 11 or 15.  I think they'll start the clock once they reliably have excess availability in the parks.



I didn’t think they would start then, but I’m slightly less confident now. I worry we’re going to have to make a decision regarding refund or extension before we know with certainty how they will be extending it, and because they don’t have solid (Publicly released) plans they won’t be able to work with those of us who need it individually.

Hoping that they’ll have more concrete AP info once they open the reservation system and we have a clearer picture what that looks like, so we can all make informed decisions.


----------



## Anthony Vito

disneyfan150 said:


> Why is Jambo a good choice? I don't know much about AKL. TIA





Randy Miller said:


> Might not be a good choice for everyone, but the pool is zero entry ( we have 2 special medical needs little dudes we would be bringing) they would enjoy just being at the resort being able to see the animals, it seems that great food options will be available... Sanaa, Jiko and Mara. We “really” picked YC because, well we love it, and SAB. It was our “back up” plan for something to do when there was going to be less park time, I think AKL Jambo would lend itself well to this also


What he said . . . we've been intrigued by AKL for a while, but a big negative for us is the all bus transportation and not being close to parks like the Epcot resorts or the MK resorts.  I think our kids would love seeing the animals all the time (although I'm worried about it smelling more in the summer), and the pools are supposed to be nice.  With the current situation and the parks not being as important as normal so planning on more resort time, some of the usual downsides aren't as relevant.  Plus, we're actually considering driving if we do go, since this seems like the perfect time to give it a try (it's a 14+ hour drive, so we're very much on the fence on that part as well).  If we have a car, that reduces the distance/bus factor even more.  I honestly hadn't thought about it until today, but now that I am thinking about it - it's very intriguing.


----------



## teeeera

Artax said:


> This isn’t every page of survey but had the main points.
> 
> Looks like it posted from Left to right, then down to the next row.
> 
> View attachment 500220View attachment 500221View attachment 500222View attachment 500223View attachment 500224View attachment 500225View attachment 500226View attachment 500227View attachment 500228




I am getting a strong “WHAT ELSE DO WE NEED TO DO TO GET YOU $?**|!#£{|>$;!,$; TO CANCEL?!” vibe from this survey


----------



## SaintsManiac

Anthony Vito said:


> What he said . . . we've been intrigued by AKL for a while, but a big negative for us is the all bus transportation and not being close to parks like the Epcot resorts or the MK resorts.  I think our kids would love seeing the animals all the time (although I'm worried about it smelling more in the summer), and the pools are supposed to be nice.  With the current situation and the parks not being as important as normal so planning on more resort time, some of the usual downsides aren't as relevant.  Plus, we're actually considering driving if we do go, since this seems like the perfect time to give it a try (it's a 14+ hour drive, so we're very much on the fence on that part as well).  If we have a car, that reduces the distance/bus factor even more.  I honestly hadn't thought about it until today, but now that I am thinking about it - it's very intriguing.



It doesn’t smell bad. Stayed there last July and it was heavenly. Spent a rainy day at the resort and loved it. We had our car and went to eat at Burger Fi and shop at Target. Both were minutes away.
Savannah view is worth every penny.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I never get these surveys. I feel like my account is in the "Nah, it's all good. We can do pretty much whatever we want and still get her money" pile.

...and sadly they are not entirely wrong

#ihaveaproblem


----------



## woody337

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I never get these surveys. I feel like my account is in the "Nah, it's all good. We can do pretty much whatever we want and still get her money" pile.
> 
> ...and sadly they are not entirely wrong
> 
> #ihaveaproblem


I'm with you on that. I didnt get one at all and I go in 39 days


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

teeeera said:


> I am getting a strong “WHAT ELSE DO WE NEED TO DO TO GET YOU $?**|!#£{|>$;!,$; TO CANCEL?!” vibe from this survey


They really don't want to have to be the bad guys and cancel guests after they have opened.  It would not look magical at all and would generate some bad PR because there would most definitely be a "pecking order" that we would quickly figure out and discuss here.  Cancellations to date have been "across the board", but after they open, that won't be the case.  If Disney has to cancel guests after opening, they will end up creating winners and losers, which is a PR nightmare waiting to happen.  Our reservations later in the year are at a moderate, so we would likely be in the latter group.


----------



## skeeter31

woody337 said:


> I'm with you on that. I didnt get one at all and I go in 39 days


These surveys were for August checkins.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I never get these surveys. I feel like my account is in the "Nah, it's all good. We can do pretty much whatever we want and still get her money" pile.
> 
> ...and sadly they are not entirely wrong
> 
> #ihaveaproblem


right there with you (hate to be so predictable to them - maybe I need to try for a different resort and mix up the usual order of our park days and dining and FP+ and ....oh who am I kidding - they have us pegged!)


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> These surveys were for August checkins.


I have an August res and didn't get a survey


----------



## michellej47

tarak said:


> We are, too.  We've been so many times, we don't really worry about fireworks or M&G.  Table service is only important if it's a restaurant they really enjoy.  The lack of park hopping bothers me.  We usually stay at an Epcot resort so we can enjoy the World Showcase at night.  One trip, my husband wandered over to get breakfast in France while everyone else slept in.  Those are the things I'll miss.  On the other hand, every single trip and plan over the last four months and the next three have been cancelled (including college tours with my oldest daughter). I suspect we'll jump at the chance to enjoy Disney in November.



We are park hoppers, too, so I'll be bummed if it isn't back by our November trip.


----------



## DougLovesYou

AmberMV said:


> I have an August res and didn't get a survey


We are early Sept and I've seen folks with Nov reservations (resorts thread) have gotten the same survey today. It's either they're gonna cancel our moderate reservation anyway so why bother sending a survey or (hopefully/most likely) good ol' Disney IT doing what it does best!


----------



## MamaBrace

Not sure if this has already been discussed but Jambo house availability has either changed tremendously today or there is a IT issue. I know we have discussed the lack of availability at Jambo House and the possibility of it being related to WDW hosting sports leagues until the end of the year. Either way, availability is back as of five minutes ago.


----------



## rteetz

MamaBrace said:


> Not sure if this has already been discussed but Jambo house availability has either changed tremendously today or there is a IT issue. I know we have discussed the lack of availability at Jambo House and the possibility of it being related to WDW hosting sports leagues until the end of the year. Either way, availability is back as of five minutes ago.


Yes it opened up this morning.


----------



## e_yerger

please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


----------



## Disneysoule




----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo




----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


What changes? The fact that Jambo is opening? Are they supposed to send out a mass email every time a single hotel opens? There’s been no other changes today.


----------



## Funfire240

I have a September trip booked (room only and separate tickets attached) only emails have been for cancelled ADR’s BBB and Harmony barber shop


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> What changes? The fact that Jambo is opening? Are they supposed to send out a mass email every time a single hotel opens? There’s been no other changes today.


I'm assuming the survey for Fall reservations is what she's referring to.


----------



## npatellye

DougLovesYou said:


> We are early Sept and I've seen folks with Nov reservations (resorts thread) have gotten the same survey today. It's either they're gonna cancel our moderate reservation anyway so why bother sending a survey or (hopefully/most likely) good ol' Disney IT doing what it does best!


I think it’s probably random. We have an August DVC reservation and I didn’t get a survey.


----------



## Sandisw

skeeter31 said:


> What changes? The fact that Jambo is opening? Are they supposed to send out a mass email every time a single hotel opens? There’s been no other changes today.



Jambo house is not opening. All that happened was the rooms showed up as bookable by DVC owners today,

We could book rooms when resorts were closed too.  You can even book Aulani which is not open.

It just means that whatever they did 10 days ago to wipe it out is back.


----------



## one_cat

Hoodie said:


> Not that I noticed.  One of the items was "will you cancel if...." It mentioned "special events" being cancelled (I'm guessing maybe MNSSHP?) or Disney changing your resort.  I did not notice any language on park hoppers, but admittedly I wasn't really looking.


Park reservations is your park hopper questions.  Events would be like F&W..


----------



## cwaltjen

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.




The only emails I received were for all the cancelled dining reservations.


----------



## one_cat

skeeter31 said:


> These surveys were for August checkins.


My check in is Sept 26 and I got a survey.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Randy Miller said:


> Might not be a good choice for everyone, but the pool is zero entry ( we have 2 special medical needs little dudes we would be bringing) they would enjoy just being at the resort being able to see the animals, it seems that great food options will be available... Sanaa, Jiko and Mara. We “really” picked YC because, well we love it, and SAB. It was our “back up” plan for something to do when there was going to be less park time, I think AKL Jambo would lend itself well to this also


For us, the major drawback to AKL is the location. It's a gorgeous resort, and we love the restaurants, but we don't book there because the other deluxes have such better access to the parks (our favorites are Poly and Boardwalk, and we esp love staying where we can walk to either EPCOT or HS). If parks were taken out of the equation, AKL would be a much more attractive option.


----------



## one_cat

one_cat said:


> Perhaps but I still wonder if the reason they haven’t provided information that everyone is craving and actually information people need is because they simply don’t know how to do it?  Their business model compared to other theme parks is much more complex.


Now that they have sent surveys out again it makes me wonder even more that maybe they don’t know how to open?  It seems pretty late for surveys if they still plan to open the parks in 30 days.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> For us, the major drawback to AKL is the location. It's a gorgeous resort, and we love the restaurants, but we don't book there because the other deluxes have such better access to the parks (our favorites are Poly and Boardwalk, and we esp love staying where we can walk to either EPCOT or HS). If parks were taken out of the equation, AKL would be a much more attractive option.



Bus service sucks there, but if you have a car you’re golden.


----------



## cakebaker

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> For us, the major drawback to AKL is the location. It's a gorgeous resort, and we love the restaurants, but we don't book there because the other deluxes have such better access to the parks (our favorites are Poly and Boardwalk, and we esp love staying where we can walk to either EPCOT or HS). If parks were taken out of the equation, AKL would be a much more attractive option.


We stayed at AKL CL last year and it was amazing. Of course no CL now, but it's still an amazing resort. We used Uber almost exclusively, don't think we took a bus one time other than to AK.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

npatellye said:


> I think it’s probably random. We have an August DVC reservation and I didn’t get a survey.


Idk. We never seem to get any of these "random" surveys and we do several trips a year (out of state AP). Currently have 7/30-8/3. two separate trips in Nov (one at a cabin over Thanksgiving), and a trip in Jan (none DVC) booked. No survey yet.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


>


Did I miss the announcement or was the tweet about DLR announcing their opening date wrong? I see the tweet is no longer available.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

cakebaker said:


> We stayed at AKL CL last year and it was amazing. Of course no CL now, but it's still an amazing resort. We used Uber almost exclusively, don't think we took a bus one time other than to AK.


We have 4 kids, 2 in car seats and one who needs a booster, so unfortunately Uber doesn't usually work for us. We've considered staying AKL on an adults-only trip so buses aren't such a pain (folding up strollers) or so we can take Minnie vans, but lately those trips have been centered around the race weekends, and DH would prefer to stay closer to where races will begin and/or end. If we ever did a resort-only trip, AKL CL would be a very attractive option.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Did I miss the announcement or what the tweet about DLR announcing their opening date wrong? I see the tweet is no longer available.


No Disneyland news as of yet it appears


----------



## e_yerger

skeeter31 said:


> What changes? The fact that Jambo is opening? Are they supposed to send out a mass email every time a single hotel opens? There’s been no other changes today.


I never get any surveys, i never got the email about the dining plan coming off my july 23rd reservation, i never got the email explaining that i would get priority access to the park reservation system.


----------



## rteetz

e_yerger said:


> I never get any surveys, i never got the email about the dining plan coming off my july 23rd reservation, i never got the email explaining that i would get priority access to the park reservation system.


Disney and emails/IT aren’t great. I get some emails but not others. That seems to be the way things roll and always have been. If you’re not researching your trip right now you’re in a world of hurt. Anyone here is at a major planning advantage.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Just FYI. Idk if this has been common information (I'd only seen FW, not specifying which parts of FW).


----------



## e_yerger

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> View attachment 500264
> Just FYI. Idk if this has been common information (I'd only seen FW, not specifying which parts of FW).


This is definitely not true. There are people with all stars reservations being moved into the cabins during the preopening period.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

e_yerger said:


> This is definitely not true. There are people with all stars reservations being moved into the cabins during the preopening period.


This was a chat with a CM that just ended literally 4 minutes ago. I certainly hope it's not true, since we have a cabin booked for Nov.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> View attachment 500264
> Just FYI. Idk if this has been common information (I'd only seen FW, not specifying which parts of FW).



& this is why we have trust issues  

FWIW, we have a lot of reports of people being moved to the cabins, so I would not worry.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I don’t remember seeing this additional ticket extension discussed:

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/10/certain-disney-world-tickets-not-expiring-until-2022/


----------



## LSUmiss

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


----------



## Randy Miller

LSUmiss said:


>


----------



## Randy Miller

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

So WDW and DLR will be pretty close together.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Also this^


----------



## zemmer

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> View attachment 500264
> Just FYI. Idk if this has been common information (I'd only seen FW, not specifying which parts of FW).


They moved me into a FW cabin starting June 24. They’re going to be open.


----------



## rteetz

Zero mentions of DL Hotel


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270839178893438976


No mention of Disneyland Hotel. Huh. I wonder how priority will work. For November I have an onsite reservation at GCH, an offsite reservation at BWPPI, and non-dated tickets, so fingers crossed.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

zemmer said:


> They moved me into a FW cabin starting June 24. They’re going to be open.


I wish they'd give all the phone and chat CMs consistent info or they'd admit when they don't know/need to ask someone else.


----------



## Sandisw

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wish they'd give all the phone and chat CMs consistent info or they'd admit when they don't know/need to ask someone else.



Is it possible that the CM was thinking of the cabins at Wilderness Lodge?

I can’t tell you how many times I have had to correct friends that Ft Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge is different.


----------



## Brianstl

e_yerger said:


> please raise your hand if you've yet to get any email communication from Disney regarding these changes.


----------



## Krandor

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wish they'd give all the phone and chat CMs consistent info or they'd admit when they don't know/need to ask someone else.



They probably do but then some CMs in a desire to be helpful and answer questions may go beyond the script since they don't want to just say I don't know. 

Then you have Sven who gets ALL the information everybody else doesn't geg


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Surprised DLR went with opening Paradise Pier over Disneyland Hotel. It’s good they’re opening the hotel side of Grand Californian. With such a limited number of DVC villas (2 grand villas and 48 2 bedrooms that can be split down to 1BRs/studios), I figured they’d open up at least the hotel side of GC and maybe Disneyland Hotel. I wonder why they picked PP.


----------



## Mfowler7828

So is this what the hold up for news has been? Disney has been waiting to get the ok for DL to open so they can rollout the reservation system for all the parks at once?


----------



## zemmer

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wish they'd give all the phone and chat CMs consistent info or they'd admit when they don't know/need to ask someone else.





Sandisw said:


> Is it possible that the CM was thinking of the cabins at Wilderness Lodge?
> I can’t tell you how many times I have had to correct friends that Ft Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge is different.


Just to give you peace of mind...


----------



## SarahC97

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> View attachment 500265
> View attachment 500266
> View attachment 500267
> View attachment 500269
> View attachment 500270
> Also this^


This is the boat we're in. It makes me want to throw in the towel because if you call the Passholder Line, they don't have any information to give you either. Several people have been told that they won't be able to do anything until the parks reopen.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/


----------



## Sandisw

zemmer said:


> Just to give you peace of mind...



I know there are cabins...I stayed in them years ago,

I was referring to the chat CM who said only the campgrounds would because Maybe they thought the person was asking about the cabins at WL, not Ft Wilderness! Ans that is why they answered that way.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/



"Throughout the past few weeks, we have reopened Shanghai Disneyland, Disney Springs and several Disney stores, and set dates for both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts, with more announcements *coming soon.* "

Disney, you are literally killing me over here.


----------



## Sandisw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> "Throughout the past few weeks, we have reopened Shanghai Disneyland, Disney Springs and several Disney stores, and set dates for both Walt Disney World and Disneyland Resorts, with more announcements *coming soon.* "
> 
> Disney, you are literally killing me over here.



I am really not liking that word soon!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270845573076312065


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/


We are purposefully taking baby steps during this very intentional phased approach 

no kidding Josh


----------



## Pickle Rick

Had a suspicion they would open DLR right around when WDW opened.  Should be much easier with DL than WDW actually.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SarahC97 said:


> This is the boat we're in. It makes me want to throw in the towel because if you call the Passholder Line, they don't have any information to give you either. Several people have been told that they won't be able to do anything until the parks reopen.


DH just called the AP line, he said the CM initially told him the same thing (that the new expiration dates will be not reflected until the parks reopen). We're on hold now while she speaks to her supervisor for more information.

ETA: Nope, clear as mud. We spoke to the supervisor and he said to just renew the AP right now if we want to make sure that DH has access to the park reservation system as soon as it opens.


----------



## Eeyore daily

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wish they'd give all the phone and chat CMs consistent info or they'd admit when they don't know/need to ask someone else.


Considering they're basically call center employees, most call centers are notorious for not being consistent with information. I know the one I worked at was. Information from the top is often lost by the time it gets to the people you're working with.


----------



## andyman8

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but Disneyland will be reopening on the date of its 65th anniversary.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270845573076312065


That stinks.  The Disneyland hotel has better restaurants than the GC.


----------



## Rosanne

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> View attachment 500265
> View attachment 500266
> View attachment 500267
> View attachment 500269
> View attachment 500270
> Also this^





SarahC97 said:


> This is the boat we're in. It makes me want to throw in the towel because if you call the Passholder Line, they don't have any information to give you either. Several people have been told that they won't be able to do anything until the parks reopen.




This is what is driving me crazy. I have called that exact number several times over the past few months and they always say different things but what they never do is have a way we can actually make use of the extension. We are not renewing because my DD is going to do a semester in Japan Spring semester so it wouldn't make any sense. Two of the CMs told me that I can only make use of her extension if I renew.

So frustrating.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/


I started reading it without seeing who it was from. When I felt a personal connection I thought wait a minute...looked who it was from. Ahh yes, of course. ❤#teamjosh


----------



## yulilin3

Eeyore daily said:


> Considering they're basically call center employees, most call centers are notorious for not being consistent with information. I know the one I worked at was. Information from the top is often lost by the time it gets to the people you're working with.


they are also working from home which gives them even less capabilities to check anything. I emailed Disney and got a call back today and he explained how this is their biggest issue


----------



## CastAStone

andyman8 said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this but Disneyland will be reopening on the date of its 65th anniversary.


It’s weird that Disneyland celebrates its anniversary on the press preview day instead of the day that they allowed guests.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I started reading it without seeing who it was from. When I felt a personal connection I thought wait a minute...looked who it was from. Ahh yes, of course. ❤#teamjosh


he's the best, gives you a sense of comfort, warm fuzzies #teamjosh indeed


----------



## SarahC97

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH just called the AP line, he said the CM initially told him the same thing (that the new expiration dates will be not reflected until the parks reopen). We're on hold now while she speaks to her supervisor for more information.


Please let us know if you find out anything different!


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone wanting something more tangible, email DIsney first and ask them to give you a call to talk about your concerns
They will call you back and then you can ask for the reference number of your conversation that you can call back and give to any phone CM so they know what was said to you


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> That stinks.  The Disneyland hotel has better restaurants than the GC.


Can’t wait until a CM tries to move a DLH reservation to OKW.


----------



## Jiminy76

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH just called the AP line, he said the CM initially told him the same thing (that the new expiration dates will be not reflected until the parks reopen). We're on hold now while she speaks to her supervisor for more information.
> 
> ETA: Nope, clear as mud. We spoke to the supervisor and he said to just renew the AP right now if we want to make sure that DH has access to the park reservation system as soon as it opens.


I renewed last week for an AP that expires on 7/18/2020 and our arrival date is 7/18. So far I have a renewal certificate on my account and my AP still reflects the 7/18/2020 expiration date. I think I have to go to customer service when at a park to apply the renewal to my account as it states "will call" on the renewal. I am not sure at this point if renewing will even ensure I will be able to make a reservation. I have 8 days until I reach the 30 day mark if no information is provided by this point I will be forced to cancel my DVC stay to avoid the risk of my points going into holding. Hopefully we hear something SOON.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> That stinks.  The Disneyland hotel has better restaurants than the GC.



And those two both have much better dining than Paradise Pier. Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Krandor

Jiminy76 said:


> I renewed last week for an AP that expires on 7/18/2020 and our arrival date is 7/18. So far I have a renewal certificate on my account and my AP still reflects the 7/18/2020 expiration date. I think I have to go to customer service when at a park to apply the renewal to my account as it states "will call" on the renewal. I am not sure at this point if renewing will even ensure I will be able to make a reservation. I have 8 days until I reach the 30 day mark if no information is provided by this point I will be forced to cancel my DVC stay to avoid the risk of my points going into holding. Hopefully we hear something SOON.




This portion of disboards is sponsored by the word SOON


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> And those two both have much better dining than Paradise Pier. Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.



At this point I’m use to being perplexed when it comes to Disney now a days


----------



## SarahC97

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH just called the AP line, he said the CM initially told him the same thing (that the new expiration dates will be not reflected until the parks reopen). We're on hold now while she speaks to her supervisor for more information.
> 
> ETA: Nope, clear as mud. We spoke to the supervisor and he said to just renew the AP right now if we want to make sure that DH has access to the park reservation system as soon as it opens.


UUUGGGGHHHHHHHH.

Universal is looking better and better.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SarahC97 said:


> Please let us know if you find out anything different!


We spoke to the supervisor. He said to renew now if we want to ensure that DH has access to the park reservation system (he reiterated that new expiration dates on APs will not be reflected until parks reopen on July 11).

Either he didn't understand me or I didn't understand the supervisor because we didn't really get an answer about what to do. Here's the situation:

DH's AP currently says it expires July 2, 2020. Obviously we don't know if WDW will extend APs past when the parks first reopen (extend until things are more normalized, etc), but at a minimum, his AP should have a new expiration date of at least Oct 27, 2020 (117 days that the parks are closed).
The supervisor said, "since your AP expires on July 2 and the parks don't open until July 11, you'll get 9 free days on your AP!"
I want to make sure that if we DO renew, that new AP is for Oct 27, 2020 through Oct 27, 2021 (or later). Our current AP extension should already be covered by the period from July 2 to July 11, that's not 9 "free" (extra) days we'd get by renewing like the supervisor was suggesting.
We shouldn't be penalized and miss out on the extension of DH's current AP by purchasing a renewal.

The supervisor also didn't seem to have previously considered that:
1) The park reservation system will have to be online before July 11, 2020 since that's the day parks open and how will people get into the parks without a previously-made reservation?;
2) That if AP expiration dates aren't extended (reflected in MDE) before parks open on July 11, a whole bunch of people could miss out on being able to make park reservations.

Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## Makmak

Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!


----------



## andyman8

MickeyWaffles said:


> Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.


It most likely had to do with room count. GCH and DLH both have 900+ rooms, while PPH has a bit more than half of that. They probably had a target of only opening ~1500 rooms on property, which means they'd have to choose either DLH or GCH not both plus their smaller hotel. GCH has DVC so it wins.


----------



## Ksims616

MickeyWaffles said:


> And those two both have much better dining than Paradise Pier. Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.



Accurate. And of course this was after we switched from the Grand Californian to the Disneyland Hotel at my demand  

Luckily we don’t go until October so I’m hopeful. This is our third time rescheduling this trip!


----------



## Krandor

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We spoke to the supervisor. He said to renew now if we want to ensure that DH has access to the park reservation system (he reiterated that new expiration dates on APs will not be reflected until parks reopen on July 11).
> 
> Either he didn't understand me or I didn't understand the supervisor because we didn't really get an answer about what to do. Here's the situation:
> 
> DH's AP currently says it expires July 2, 2020. Obviously we don't know if WDW will extend APs past when the parks first reopen (extend until things are more normalized, etc), but at a minimum, his AP should have a new expiration date of at least Oct 27, 2020 (117 days that the parks are closed).
> The supervisor said, "since your AP expires on July 2 and the parks don't open until July 11, you'll get 9 free days on your AP!"
> I want to make sure that if we DO renew, that new AP is for Oct 27, 2020 through Oct 27, 2021 (or later). Our current AP extension should already be covered by the period from July 2 to July 11, that's not 9 "free" (extra) days we'd get by renewing like the supervisor was suggesting.
> We shouldn't be penalized and miss out on the extension of DH's current AP by purchasing a renewal.
> 
> The supervisor also didn't seem to have previously considered that:
> 1) The park reservation system will have to be online before July 11, 2020 since that's the day parks open and how will people get into the parks without a previously-made reservation?;
> 2) That if AP expiration dates aren't extended (reflected in MDE) before parks open on July 11, a whole bunch of people could miss out on being able to make park reservations.
> 
> Frustrating, to say the least.



Unfortuatly probably going to have to wait till they announce details on the reservation system to know how it would affect you but I'd bet at a minimum they'll have something to allow you to make reservations but just have to wait and see.

SOON


----------



## princesscinderella

CastAStone said:


> It’s weird that Disneyland celebrates its anniversary on the press preview day instead of the day that they allowed guests.



Me too my b-day is July 18th and I like to think my love of Disney was destined by my birthday.  What’s even funnier is my hubby’s b-day is oct 2nd the day after Magic Kingdom’s opening so maybe it was destiny we are both born one day after the “official” openings of the Disney parks and share a love of Disney!!


I was also surprised that they are opening the resorts at Disneyland after the parks.  I guess they want to work out the bugs with the locals first.  DVC I’m sure like has been said before messed up the ability to do this at WDW.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270839178893438976


 So glad to hear they’re opening the GC. I love that resort. My eyes are definitely looking west in the late fall.


----------



## Krandor

Just as a clarificatioon.   The disneyland dates are PROPOSED.  Still needs local and state approval just like WDW did.


----------



## Farro

Makmak said:


> Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!



That sounds amazing!!! Glad you are having such a great time!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Krandor said:


> This portion of disboards is sponsored by the word SOON



SOON......  DRINK!!


----------



## SarahC97

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We spoke to the supervisor. He said to renew now if we want to ensure that DH has access to the park reservation system (he reiterated that new expiration dates on APs will not be reflected until parks reopen on July 11).
> 
> Either he didn't understand me or I didn't understand the supervisor because we didn't really get an answer about what to do. Here's the situation:
> 
> DH's AP currently says it expires July 2, 2020. Obviously we don't know if WDW will extend APs past when the parks first reopen (extend until things are more normalized, etc), but at a minimum, his AP should have a new expiration date of at least Oct 27, 2020 (117 days that the parks are closed).
> The supervisor said, "since your AP expires on July 2 and the parks don't open until July 11, you'll get 9 free days on your AP!"
> I want to make sure that if we DO renew, that new AP is for Oct 27, 2020 through Oct 27, 2021 (or later). Our current AP extension should already be covered by the period from July 2 to July 11, that's not 9 "free" (extra) days we'd get by renewing like the supervisor was suggesting.
> We shouldn't be penalized and miss out on the extension of DH's current AP by purchasing a renewal.
> 
> The supervisor also didn't seem to have previously considered that:
> 1) The park reservation system will have to be online before July 11, 2020 since that's the day parks open and how will people get into the parks without a previously-made reservation?;
> 2) That if AP expiration dates aren't extended (reflected in MDE) before parks open on July 11, a whole bunch of people could miss out on being able to make park reservations.
> 
> Frustrating, to say the least.


Yeah, incredibly frustrating.

Our passes expire on July 8. We have no intentions to renew, but we have a trip planned on 7/27. If I cannot get a park reservation, I'd rather just get my money back on my pass and go somewhere else. I'm pretty displeased with the customer service I've gotten related to this issue so far. I don't want to go all "I'm a passholder" but it was over $4000 to buy my family passes. I expected better service than this.

*eta* They also cannot tell you anything about getting money back on your pass. Not how it's calculated, when you can expect the refund, nor how it will be refunded. Yet another frustrating experience.


----------



## Farro

Reading thread on the resorts board - looks like people staying in Gran Destino are being moved to Riviera - one person is getting a deluxe studio!

Not a bad switch. Like if for some reason they have to move us next May to there (I know it won't happen), I won't be too upset!


----------



## chasgoose

andyman8 said:


> It most likely had to do with room count. GCH and DLH both have 900+ rooms, while PPH has a bit more than half of that. They probably had a target of only opening ~1500 rooms on property, which means they'd have to choose either DLH or GCH not both plus their smaller hotel. GCH has DVC so it wins.



I agree. Also DLH and GCH are kind of in the same price category while PP is cheaper (even tho GCH is definitely more expensive than DLH, DLH is not what anyone would consider reasonably priced), so this way DLR has hotels for different price ranges. That, the desire to minimize available rooms, and the fact that the Villas at GCH likely have to open for DVC contract reasons is probably why GCH and PP were chosen.


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> Yeah, incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Our passes expire on July 8. We have no intentions to renew, but we have a trip planned on 7/27. If I cannot get a park reservation, I'd rather just get my money back on my pass and go somewhere else. I'm pretty displeased with the customer service I've gotten related to this issue so far. I don't want to go all "I'm a passholder" but it was over $4000 to buy my family passes. I expected better service than this.
> 
> *eta* They also cannot tell you anything about getting money back on your pass. Not how it's calculated, when you can expect the refund, nor how it will be refunded. Yet another frustrating experience.


again, not trying to stick up for the CM but they are working from home, they are not at their offices with the proper equipment. Hopefully they will go back SOON and we can get more precise info
I was just talking to a friend that has been working with DVC (she's not been furloughed cause she's a supervisor) she tells me they were told about DL reopening plans after the DPB story was published, this is how they usually get their info, it's honestly not their fault.
If you are upset about how Disney is handling the situation shoot them an email and let them know


----------



## Krandor

chasgoose said:


> I agree. Also DLH and GCH are kind of in the same price category while PP is cheaper (even tho GCH is definitely more expensive than DLH, DLH is not what anyone would consider reasonably priced), so this way DLR has hotels for different price ranges. That, the desire to minimize available rooms, and the fact that the Villas at GCH likely have to open for DVC contract reasons is probably why GCH and PP were chosen.



dlh did have some renovations going on before shutdown so like we’ve talked about for parks they may have chosen that one to stay closed to work on renovations without having to work around guests (ie can make noise all day and so forth)


----------



## Violetspider

MickeyWaffles said:


> And those two both have much better dining than Paradise Pier. Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.


I think it might have to do with the rack rates out their. Opening GCH and DLH would price out a lot of guests. PPH is no budget hotel as it is, but it's the least expensive option of the three.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Reading thread on the resorts board - looks like people staying in Gran Destino are being moved to Riviera - one person is getting a deluxe studio!
> 
> Not a bad switch. Like if for some reason they have to move us next May to there (I know it won't happen), I won't be too upset!


Have to admit I was slightly sad when they opened up Jambo this morning.  I was hoping that we'd get moved to a Riviera studio in December since there was no Kidani availability.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> Have to admit I was slightly sad when they opened up Jambo this morning.  I was hoping that we'd get moved to a Riviera studio in December since there was no Kidani availability.



I mean really! That's a nice switcheroo.


----------



## dislee1164

Makmak said:


> Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!



Thanks for the update! Headed there tomorrow!


----------



## zemmer

Makmak said:


> Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!


Were you able to ride Hagrid’s?


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> again, not trying to stick up for the CM but they are working from home, they are not at their offices with the proper equipment. Hopefully they will go back SOON and we can get more precise info
> I was just talking to a friend that has been working with DVC (she's not been furloughed cause she's a supervisor) she tells me they were told about DL reopening plans after the DPB story was published, this is how they usually get their info, it's honestly not their fault.
> If you are upset about how Disney is handling the situation shoot them an email and let them know


Thanks @yulilin3. I'm just airing my frustrations, but I definitely will send a sternly worded email.


----------



## Sandisw

Jiminy76 said:


> I renewed last week for an AP that expires on 7/18/2020 and our arrival date is 7/18. So far I have a renewal certificate on my account and my AP still reflects the 7/18/2020 expiration date. I think I have to go to customer service when at a park to apply the renewal to my account as it states "will call" on the renewal. I am not sure at this point if renewing will even ensure I will be able to make a reservation. I have 8 days until I reach the 30 day mark if no information is provided by this point I will be forced to cancel my DVC stay to avoid the risk of my points going into holding. Hopefully we hear something SOON.



When I buy my APs the voucher has always said will call.  I am thinking that will be fine,

I still have to go to GS to activate it, but it always worked for FPs.


----------



## Mfowler7828

So.... just called and spoke to a CM asking her if we cannot get a reservation for the parks on the days we are traveling, can we get a refund for the tickets. We currently have four day one park at a time tickets, no Disney hotel reservations. She told me she doesn’t know but “we have no worries as ticket holders and Annual Pass holders get priority, so we will get in without a problem.” I am glad that she has no worries


----------



## Jiminy76

Sandisw said:


> When I buy my APs the voucher has always said will call.  I am thinking that will be fine,
> 
> I still have to go to GS to activate it, but it always worked for FPs.


That's somewhat reassuring to hear that the old system recognized the voucher as an active ticket to allow FP's in the past. Hopefully the new reservation system will be designed in a similar fashion.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Jiminy76 said:


> That's somewhat reassuring to hear that the old system recognized the voucher as an active ticket to allow FP's in the past. Hopefully the new reservation system will be designed in a similar fashion.


According to Remy it is.


----------



## NewEngland47

andyman8 said:


> It most likely had to do with room count. GCH and DLH both have 900+ rooms, while PPH has a bit more than half of that. They probably had a target of only opening ~1500 rooms on property, which means they'd have to choose either DLH or GCH not both plus their smaller hotel. GCH has DVC so it wins.


I wonder if it's so they can continue work on the DLH - I think they are adding DVC to it.


----------



## princesscinderella

Dear Disney Vacation Club Member,

We have more good news to share about our resort reopening plans – and I wanted you to hear about it as soon as possible.

With the June 15 reopening of Disney’s Vero Beach Resort and Disney’s Hilton Head Island Resort less than a week away and with Disney Vacation Club® properties opening June 22 at Walt Disney World Resort, I’m delighted to now share the schedule for the proposed phased reopening of Disneyland Resort in California.

Plans call for the Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort to begin reopening on July 9. Pending state and local government approvals, Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park plan to reopen on July 17 followed by the planned reopening of Disney’s Paradise Pier Hotel and Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, including The Villas at Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, on July 23.

Disneyland Resort will prioritize the health and safety of our Cast Members and Guests. A summary of what to expect as you plan your next visit, from a new theme park reservation system and increased cleaning measures to enhanced health and safety protocols, is posted on the Disney Parks Blog. We thank you for the important role you’ll play in helping us to responsibly get back to the business of making Disney magic, and we’ll continue to adjust operations and procedures as the situation evolves.

Today’s announcement means that all Disney Vacation Club resorts are now scheduled for reopening except for Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina Hawai’i. With reopening plans for Aulani Resort in development, we are working with government officials and public health authorities in Hawai’i and will schedule the resort’s reopening at the appropriate time. We will notify you when that decision has been made.

All of us at Disney Vacation Club thank you for your continued patience, kindness and understanding during our time apart. The opportunity to welcome you back “home” has been our light at the end of the tunnel, and with that light growing brighter each day, we couldn’t be more eager to be together again.

For details about reopening plans and temporary adjustments to Disney Vacation Club policies, please visit www.disneyvacationclub.com.

See you real soon!




Terri A. Schultz
Senior Vice President
Disney Vacation Club, Guided Adventures & Expeditions and Golden Oak

I just got this email- a whole lot of nothing


----------



## one_cat

I filled out the survey.  Hopefully I represented some of you.


----------



## Makmak

zemmer said:


> Were you able to ride Hagrid’s?


Four times.


----------



## Makmak

Makmak said:


> Four times.


It’s not Hagrids but look how empty....at MIB we rode alone three times in a row not because of social distance but bc nobody else in line....at Jurassic Park there’s not enough ppl to load a boat with the “every other row” it was so crazy (but cool). Our legs mostly got tired from running out and back in to rides haha. Ugh my pics are loading sideways??? Anybody know how to fix that?


----------



## AmberMV

Makmak said:


> It’s not Hagrids but look how empty....at MIB we rode alone three times in a row not because of social distance but bc nobody else in line....at Jurassic Park there’s not enough ppl to load a boat with the “every other row” it was so crazy (but cool). Our legs mostly got tired from running out and back in to rides haha. Ugh my pics are loading sideways??? Anybody know how to fix that?


That's awesome.  It was close to typical Florida day today, how was it wearing masks today?


----------



## Makmak

AmberMV said:


> That's awesome.  It was close to typical Florida day today, how was it wearing masks today?


We ordered masks from Japan they are chiffon and UV protection made for heat. They stay dry, so you don’t have like “sweaty mask face”. I’m not sure it would have been pleasant without them. I heard about them from someone somewhere on this board and I really would like to thank them. There are lots of chances for “breaks” from the masks like if you sit with a drink you take it off. They are blasting the AC everywhere they can. So at 2 in the afternoon Diagon Alley felt like the whole street area was getting AC because all shops had doors open and that area is shaded and closed in sort of... The train station felt like a refrigerator. My daughter actually complained about being cold. You can go to many inside areas to order a snack, sit in the ac maskless while you eat. I think they may make a lot on alcohol bc we saw many people sitting with a beer just to take their mask off. But, everyone we saw doing that was at a good distance from others. I was impressed by how respectful and polite people were about space. I’m going to say something that hopefully doesn’t start a war. I’m a mom first off and I have my young child with me. But....there are hardly any kids because I think the mask thing is too much hassle for most. As I’ve heard on here, many parents of very young kids said they’d have to fight their kid to wear it so they’ll just not go. My point is....there were hardly any kids. So for some people that’s a huge bonus. I’ve never seen so few kids in a theme park. Just putting it out there for those that may be interested in that piece of information haha.


----------



## SarahC97

Makmak said:


> We ordered masks from Japan they are chiffon and UV protection made for heat. They stay dry, so you don’t have like “sweaty mask face”. I’m not sure it would have been pleasant without them. I heard about them from someone somewhere on this board and I really would like to thank them. There are lots of chances for “breaks” from the masks like if you sit with a drink you take it off. They are blasting the AC everywhere they can. So at 2 in the afternoon Diagon Alley felt like the whole street area was getting AC because all shops had doors open and that area is shaded and closed in sort of... The train station felt like a refrigerator. My daughter actually complained about being cold. You can go to many inside areas to order a snack, sit in the ac maskless while you eat. I think they may make a lot on alcohol bc we saw many people sitting with a beer just to take their mask off. But, everyone we saw doing that was at a good distance from others. I was impressed by how respectful and polite people were about space. I’m going to say something that hopefully doesn’t start a war. I’m a mom first off and I have my young child with me. But....there are hardly any kids because I think the mask thing is too much hassle for most. As I’ve heard on here, many parents of very young kids said they’d have to fight their kid to wear it so they’ll just not go. My point is....there were hardly any kids. So for some people that’s a huge bonus. I’ve never seen so few kids in a theme park. Just putting it out there for those that may be interested in that piece of information haha.


I ordered some of these masks but I haven't gotten them yet. I have high hopes! Do yours look like this?


----------



## rileyz

Makmak said:


> We ordered masks from Japan they are chiffon and UV protection made for heat. They stay dry, so you don’t have like “sweaty mask face”. I’m not sure it would have been pleasant without them. I heard about them from someone somewhere on this board and I really would like to thank them. There are lots of chances for “breaks” from the masks like if you sit with a drink you take it off. They are blasting the AC everywhere they can. So at 2 in the afternoon Diagon Alley felt like the whole street area was getting AC because all shops had doors open and that area is shaded and closed in sort of... The train station felt like a refrigerator. My daughter actually complained about being cold. You can go to many inside areas to order a snack, sit in the ac maskless while you eat. I think they may make a lot on alcohol bc we saw many people sitting with a beer just to take their mask off. But, everyone we saw doing that was at a good distance from others. I was impressed by how respectful and polite people were about space. I’m going to say something that hopefully doesn’t start a war. I’m a mom first off and I have my young child with me. But....there are hardly any kids because I think the mask thing is too much hassle for most. As I’ve heard on here, many parents of very young kids said they’d have to fight their kid to wear it so they’ll just not go. My point is....there were hardly any kids. So for some people that’s a huge bonus. I’ve never seen so few kids in a theme park. Just putting it out there for those that may be interested in that piece of information haha.


 Can you share the name of the masks?  Or where you got them?  Thank you


----------



## Makmak

SarahC97 said:


> I ordered some of these masks but I haven't gotten them yet. I have high hopes! Do yours look like this?
> 
> View attachment 500304


They do look like that! So we kept some with the scarf part because then if you tie it, when you eat or drink you just unhook the ear parts and you don’t have to worry about setting it on a table or stuffing it your backpack. But some I cut and sewed so it’s just the mask. I actually prefer the scarf tied it’s weird but it keeps you cooler because it catches like every breeze. You’ll notice it’s cooler when walking. It’s also so adjustable it fits kids!


----------



## Makmak

rileyz said:


> Can you share the name of the masks?  Or where you got them?  Thank you


See @SarahC97 post above. I ordered from a Japanese site but later found Vivianne and Vincent is where another person ordered theirs and we even found Vivianne and Vincent (same looking scarf) on Amazon! Not sure it’s exactly the same because you know internet shopping..,,


----------



## bernina

Makmak said:


> They do look like that! So we kept some with the scarf part because then if you tie it, when you eat or drink you just unhook the ear parts and you don’t have to worry about setting it on a table or stuffing it your backpack. But some I cut and sewed so it’s just the mask. I actually prefer the scarf tied it’s weird but it keeps you cooler because it catches like every breeze. You’ll notice it’s cooler when walking. It’s also so adjustable it fits kids!



This is great info, thank you. Can you share company name or website you ordered from?


----------



## Makmak

bernina said:


> This is great info, thank you. Can you share company name or website you ordered from?


See my post right above yours, we must have posted at the same  time! Vivianne and Vincent is the maker.


----------



## bernina

Makmak said:


> See my post right above yours, we must have posted at the same  time! Vivianne and Vincent is the maker.



Thank you, yes just saw that. Timing!! Really appreciate the tip.


----------



## skeeter31

Makmak said:


> See my post right above yours, we must have posted at the same  time! Vivianne and Vincent is the maker.


Too bad there isn’t a men’s equivalent. Those look very comfy and airy, but I can’t see myself walking around in those prints.


----------



## disneyfan150

Makmak said:


> Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!


I am thinking of hoping on a plane and heading over tomorrow.


----------



## SarahC97

skeeter31 said:


> Too bad there isn’t a men’s equivalent. Those look very comfy and airy, but I can’t see myself walking around in those prints.


The site I ordered mine from had a solid black and solid white one. You could probably cut off the frills and leave behind just the mask...


----------



## yulilin3

Maybe additional conversation on mask brand and companies can be done through pm?


----------



## Wreckem

disneyfan150 said:


> I am thinking of hoping on a plane and heading over tomorrow.



Yeah I wish I would have been able to move our 7 day trip to next week instead of Fourth of July week. I’m sure most of that week will be fine but I wish I could have taken advantage of the current non existent crowds.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Krandor said:


> This portion of disboards is sponsored by the word SOON



And the letter “M” 

Sorry. I could not contain myself.


----------



## MrsBooch

But when will SOON become NOW?


----------



## EveDallas

Makmak said:


> Universal updates, some of this posted previously by others: I know some of you are headed to universal. We are at UO now. I’m so glad we opted for the value resorts and didn’t spend more on the top tier for express passes bc everything was walk on all day it was just crazy. I can’t speculate on the upcoming days but if they are the same as what we experienced today I highly recommend this place. We were in IOA and US not doing VB. Everyone’s in a good mood, lots of places to cool off and take a “mask break” no wait at restaurants. They are selling masks with various themes in the corresponding area of the parks. No masks on Jurassic Park ride (once all seated) no masks in pool area or while swimming, no masks in restaurants but they do mobile ordering from the app. The app is having glitches where it doesn’t know you are in the area when you are actually inside the restaurant. This is now a “known issue” and it happened to us so they requested one party member come to the counter and order for all and pay. They do temp at resort and give you a wristband that’s good for the day. They haven’t switched the popcorn refill bucket from last year (red top, clear sand castle shape) and they have refillable mugs at the parks but not at the resorts. There are signs indicating drink machine locations. There are also signs indicating areas to cool off and wash hands. We saw many characters, minions on their vehicle out front, penguins of Madagascar, the scooby doo cast on their vehicle, transformers and more. All available for pics at a distance, the penguins even “danced” with us from afar haha. It was unreal today, felt like I had paid a lot extra to get into a special event (like EMM in the early days it was offered) but like it lasted all day, I may be ruined for theme parks after this haha!



Do you happen to know if the ice machines at the resorts are working?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe additional conversation on mask brand and companies can be done through pm?


You are far too kind...


----------



## Krandor

MrsBooch said:


> But when will SOON become NOW?



SOON


----------



## gottalovepluto

MickeyWaffles said:


> And those two both have much better dining than Paradise Pier. Still perplexed by their choice to open PP before Disneyland Hotel.


DLH was like 1 month into a soft refurb of all 
rooms when the music stopped out here so I am not surprised to see it last to open.

I was surprised to see PP on the list but price wise at least it’s remotely accessible compared to GCH rates... if they run it like they did SWGE preview period PP can be a good way to sell discounted rooms on the sly. We saw report after report of folks getting a call to be upgraded from PP to GCH- gratis. (They couldn’t fill GCH at what they were asking but they could fill PP so they pushed those folks to GCH so they could keeping selling PP rooms. I’m not saying that’s the play this time but it was last summer.)


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We spoke to the supervisor. He said to renew now if we want to ensure that DH has access to the park reservation system (he reiterated that new expiration dates on APs will not be reflected until parks reopen on July 11).
> 
> Either he didn't understand me or I didn't understand the supervisor because we didn't really get an answer about what to do. Here's the situation:
> 
> DH's AP currently says it expires July 2, 2020. Obviously we don't know if WDW will extend APs past when the parks first reopen (extend until things are more normalized, etc), but at a minimum, his AP should have a new expiration date of at least Oct 27, 2020 (117 days that the parks are closed).
> The supervisor said, "since your AP expires on July 2 and the parks don't open until July 11, you'll get 9 free days on your AP!"
> I want to make sure that if we DO renew, that new AP is for Oct 27, 2020 through Oct 27, 2021 (or later). Our current AP extension should already be covered by the period from July 2 to July 11, that's not 9 "free" (extra) days we'd get by renewing like the supervisor was suggesting.
> We shouldn't be penalized and miss out on the extension of DH's current AP by purchasing a renewal.
> 
> The supervisor also didn't seem to have previously considered that:
> 1) The park reservation system will have to be online before July 11, 2020 since that's the day parks open and how will people get into the parks without a previously-made reservation?;
> 2) That if AP expiration dates aren't extended (reflected in MDE) before parks open on July 11, a whole bunch of people could miss out on being able to make park reservations.
> 
> Frustrating, to say the least.


Wow. Another example of “better pay us now and everything will work out” this time coming to you from a freaking Supervisor! *Facepalm*


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> DLH was like 1 month into a soft refurb of all
> rooms when the music stopped out here so I am not surprised to see it last to open.



Agree on DLH.   Like we talked about on here in regards to Epcot if they can work on DLH if they can work on things without having to worry about noise waking up guess they can get a lot more done a lot quicker.     Run 2-3 shifts and be able to run a jackhammer at 2am with no issues and the project can move forward quicker.


----------



## gottalovepluto

NewEngland47 said:


> I wonder if it's so they can continue work on the DLH - I think they are adding DVC to it.


No. That’s still in the drawing board/approval process.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Wow. Another example of “better pay us now and everything will work out” this time coming to you from a freaking Supervisor! *Facepalm*


Yeah, even though we do want to ultimately renew his AP, we'd rather do it at the end of October (when the current should be extended to) and keep the ~thousand dollars in our bank account until then. I'm partially worried about renewing now to safeguard our chances of obtaining park reservations, having the new expiration date say July 11, 2021, and spending valuable vacation time with guest relations trying to get things sorted out.


----------



## disneyfan150

Wreckem said:


> Yeah I wish I would have been able to move our 7 day trip to next week instead of Fourth of July week. I’m sure most of that week will be fine but I wish I could have taken advantage of the current non existent crowds.


I was joking when I first talked about heading out tomorrow.  But the more I think about it and the more irritated I get waiting on Disney, I might just take a little trip.  I was originally booked for Disney on July 5th. I rebooked for August and hope we make it. I agree with you, the low crowd level sounds great!


----------



## Jothmas

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH just called the AP line, he said the CM initially told him the same thing (that the new expiration dates will be not reflected until the parks reopen). We're on hold now while she speaks to her supervisor for more information.
> 
> ETA: Nope, clear as mud. We spoke to the supervisor and he said to just renew the AP right now if we want to make sure that DH has access to the park reservation system as soon as it opens.


I wonder if it will be like FP+, where you could call and get a FP planning key card added for the specific days needed after an AP expired. Maybe it will be handled similarly on case-by-case basis. It's so ridiculously inefficient, especially now that a firm date has been set for reopening.


----------



## Makmak

EveDallas said:


> Do you happen to know if the ice machines at the resorts are working?


We do have an ice bucket in our room with liners and all but I’ve not checked the actual machines ...I’ll have a look today.


----------



## EveDallas

Makmak said:


> We do have an ice bucket in our room with liners and all but I’ve not checked the actual machines ...I’ll have a look today.



Thank you!


----------



## New Mouse

Jothmas said:


> I wonder if it will be like FP+, where you could call and get a FP planning key card added for the specific days needed after an AP expired. Maybe it will be handled similarly on case-by-case basis. It's so ridiculously inefficient, especially now that a firm date has been set for reopening.



Ultimately they just need to extend APs for a year.   They are too concerned about the profit, when right now they should be fighting to make the experience seamless for their most loyal customers.


----------



## Minniefan18

gottalovepluto said:


> Wow. Another example of “better pay us now and everything will work out” this time coming to you from a freaking Supervisor! *Facepalm*



I found this on the disneyworld website. The answer depends on if you paid in full or paid monthly.
*If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.

*If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:*
On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.
As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


----------



## Jacq7414

Sandisw said:


> Is it possible that the CM was thinking of the cabins at Wilderness Lodge?
> 
> I can’t tell you how many times I have had to correct friends that Ft Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge is different.


Same. When we stayed at the WL people were like “oh it’s so nice there. I went camping there as a kid.”  No not the same.
On a side note, I’d LOVE to stay at the cabins at WL. They look so fun


----------



## Leigh L

Here we are waiting on Disney for August, and I just got an email the airline just canceled our flights...erg.
So we continue to wait...lol. In the meantime, do I rebook with another airline (I took the refund with this one) or wait? I feel like it's so close to finding out with Disney I want to hang on to this trip.
This was not a wrinkle I had been thinking about. I understand with current travel environment it'll happen, it just wasn't on my radar today 

EDIT: I impulsively just booked 4 round trip flights for $260 total on JetBlue. If these JetBlue flights get canceled or we need to change, credits are good for 24 months as long as I booked by June 30.  It all worked out for an even better price, better flight times, and a more preferred airline!


----------



## mcmry5

Leigh L said:


> Here we are waiting on Disney for August, and I just got an email the airline just canceled our flights...erg.
> So we continue to wait...lol. In the meantime, do I rebook with another airline (I took the refund with this one) or wait? I feel like it's so close to finding out with Disney I want to hang on to this trip.
> This was not a wrinkle I had been thinking about. I understand with current travel environment it'll happen, it just wasn't on my radar today



Not sure if Southwest is an option where you live, but we have had great success with them. Their cancellation policies have always been great-- they never charge a change fee (if there's a price difference, you have to pay that, but if it's a lower cost, they actually give you credit back). You can cancel up to ten minutes before your flight departure and get future flight credit. Because of all this craziness, we adjusted our flights back in March and they gave us so much credit back that the credit paid for our flights out to WDW in July!

Anyway, that might be worth looking into if you know you will be flying to WDW at some point!


----------



## trishadono

Leigh L said:


> Here we are waiting on Disney for August, and I just got an email the airline just canceled our flights...erg.
> So we continue to wait...lol. In the meantime, do I rebook with another airline (I took the refund with this one) or wait? I feel like it's so close to finding out with Disney I want to hang on to this trip.
> This was not a wrinkle I had been thinking about. I understand with current travel environment it'll happen, it just wasn't on my radar today


My airline changed my flight for arrival several times lol then moved me a day prior. 

My return for 19th is canceled due to NO flights at all that day. I can go home on 7/21. Um no!

I made it work. I booked Hyatt Mco my arrival and will catch an early ME the next morning. 

My return dd also was canceled so I switched to an airline with her airport as my connecting hub. At least if I’m not direct I get to sit with dd for part of it. 

I get to cancel my JetBlue for free anytime cause I’m mosaic. However the United and most are offering chance to move flights free of fees. I could easily use that flight another time if only to visit dd .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> But when will SOON become NOW?



THEN!  

(Wait, something is off)


----------



## Leigh L

mcmry5 said:


> Not sure if Southwest is an option where you live, but we have had great success with them. Their cancellation policies have always been great-- they never charge a change fee (if there's a price difference, you have to pay that, but if it's a lower cost, they actually give you credit back). You can cancel up to ten minutes before your flight departure and get future flight credit. Because of all this craziness, we adjusted our flights back in March and they gave us so much credit back that the credit paid for our flights out to WDW in July!
> 
> Anyway, that might be worth looking into if you know you will be flying to WDW at some point!


Thanks! SW is definitely an option and one I'll be watching. I did check them since DD and I have spring break credits with them from a canceled Milwaukee trip to visit DS - and DH has some credits too - we're all good until 9/2022). Right now their prices are high from our airports. I did just find super cheap flights with JetBlue, which is unusual (I love JetBlue but they've been so expensive the last two years for my area I stopped checking).



trishadono said:


> My airline changed my flight for arrival several times lol then moved me a day prior.
> My return for 19th is canceled due to NO flights at all that day. I can go home on 7/21. Um no!
> 
> I made it work. I booked Hyatt Mco my arrival and will catch an early ME the next morning.
> My return dd also was canceled so I switched to an airline with her airport as my connecting hub. At least if I’m not direct I get to sit with dd for part of it.
> 
> I get to cancel my JetBlue for free anytime cause I’m mosaic. However the United and most are offering chance to move flights free of fees. I could easily use that flight another time if only to visit dd .


I'm glad you were able to get it worked out! And nice you can catch up with DD if you have to connect 
My DD and I have November booked with United with free changes since we had to cancel our May WDW trip. 

We were previously booked with Frontier, which I was leery about in the first place (I've flown them once or twice before), but they had such cheap prices at the time and gave me a $100 voucher I couldn't resist, so we gave them a try...but they already previously canceled one flight and moved it a day and now canceled outright. Far as I can tell they canceled everything through mid-November in the DC area.

Here's to hoping we all receive WDW news soon! (eeks that word...how about this week  )


----------



## Flamingeaux

New Mouse said:


> Ultimately they just need to extend APs for a year.   They are too concerned about the profit, when right now they should be fighting to make the experience seamless for their most loyal customers.



I was thinking they should add a couple months while things settle down - which would be 6 months.  A year!!  I like your thinking better!!


----------



## New Mouse

Flamingeaux said:


> I was thinking they should add a couple months while things settle down - which would be 6 months.  A year!!  I like your thinking better!!



It would make the most sense knowing many people buy on seasonal cycles.   6 months may work for you but could be useless for me.  At least with a year you are keeping people in the same cycle.   Its a lot less of a headache from the admin side as well.    You no longer need to factor in blackout dates on different passes, etc.

I bought my Busch VA pass in November....factoring in closure dates for them will entail doing Math around what days the parks are open in Nov Dec as well as the closure for Jan Feb....at some point you just have to pick the easier solution.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Minniefan18 said:


> I found this on the disneyworld website. The answer depends on if you paid in full or paid monthly.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:*
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.
> As an alternative, and in lieu of an extension of their passes, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to receive a partial refund for the park closure period. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.
> 
> *If you are an Annual Passholder on the monthly payment plan:*
> On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed. We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.
> As an alternative, Guests who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program may choose to have their monthly payments postponed starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period, and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen. Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the theme parks. To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277. We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries.


Unfortunately that still doesn’t answer if expired passes will be extended early enough for park reservations to be made or if they will be extended prior to the official AP clock start. (Some of us are leaning towards official AP clock not starting 7/11 because Disney has said reservations for AP holders will be limited & some perks will not be available. Shanghai still hasn’t started their AP clock, they are allowing all APs that expired after closure park and reservation access- but we don’t know if WDW will do the same.)


----------



## gottalovepluto

trishadono said:


> My airline changed my flight for arrival several times lol then moved me a day prior.
> 
> My return for 19th is canceled due to NO flights at all that day. I can go home on 7/21. Um no!
> 
> I made it work. I booked Hyatt Mco my arrival and will catch an early ME the next morning.
> 
> My return dd also was canceled so I switched to an airline with her airport as my connecting hub. At least if I’m not direct I get to sit with dd for part of it.
> 
> I get to cancel my JetBlue for free anytime cause I’m mosaic. However the United and most are offering chance to move flights free of fees. I could easily use that flight another time if only to visit dd .


UA is now refunding for flight changes of 2+ hours on request Fwiw.


----------



## rteetz

Homecomin opens June 17th

http://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/chef...mecomin-reopens-june-17-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## JPM4

gottalovepluto said:


> Unfortunately that still doesn’t answer if expired passes will be extended early enough for park reservations to be made or if they will be extended prior to the official AP clock start. (Some of us are leaning towards official AP clock not starting 7/11 because Disney has said reservations for AP holders will be limited & some perks will not be available. Shanghai still hasn’t started their AP clock, they are allowing all APs that expired after closure park and reservation access- but we don’t know if WDW will do the same.)


This is the problem. And let’s say you do renew. Like mine expired May 12th. If I renew by tomorrow do I get the dates closed tacked on to the end of May 2021? Who knows


----------



## Eric Smith

Jacq7414 said:


> Same. When we stayed at the WL people were like “oh it’s so nice there. I went camping there as a kid.”  No not the same.
> On a side note, I’d LOVE to stay at the cabins at WL. They look so fun


They do, but you better save up your pennies.  Those cabins aren't cheap.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Eric Smith said:


> They do, but you better save up your pennies.  Those cabins aren't cheap.



The cabins are the only thing I hope my Pop stay does not get moved to. This is my Mom's birthday trip and she lives full-time in an actual log cabin. It's not much of a vacation to go stay in a less nice fake log cabin.  

*** For clarity- I mean the Ft. Wilderness Cabins where a lot of people are being moved right now.

It's early I'm trying   Also why do we have so many cabins?!


----------



## e_yerger

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The cabins are the only thing I hope my Pop stay does not get moved to. This is my Mom's birthday trip and she lives full-time in an actual log cabin. It's not much of a vacation to go stay in a less nice fake log cabin.


Well there are two types of cabins - there are the cabins are fort wilderness, and then the lakeside cabins at wilderness lodge


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

e_yerger said:


> Well there are two types of cabins - there are the cabins are fort wilderness, and then the lakeside cabins at wilderness lodge


I am assuming she's not talking about Cascade Cabins.


----------



## skeeter31

e_yerger said:


> Well there are two types of cabins - there are the cabins are fort wilderness, and then the lakeside cabins at wilderness lodge


I don’t think anyone is getting pixie dust moved to a WL cabin or a Poly bungalow. Those things cost more points for a night than most people have for a year. Lol


----------



## Eric Smith

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The cabins are the only thing I hope my Pop stay does not get moved to. This is my Mom's birthday trip and she lives full-time in an actual log cabin. It's not much of a vacation to go stay in a less nice fake log cabin.


Are you talking about these cabins?

https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-tour-new-copper-creek-cascade-cabins-wilderness-lodge/


----------



## e_yerger

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am assuming she's not talking about Cascade Cabins.


I've also only heard of people being moved into the cabins at fort wilderness.... NOT the cascade cabins lol


----------



## skeeter31

JPM4 said:


> This is the problem. And let’s say you do renew. Like mine expired May 12th. If I renew by tomorrow do I get the dates closed tacked on to the end of May 2021? Who knows


My worry too. Our APs expired 5/8 and I’ve been waiting to renew to see what happens with the extension.


----------



## Bjn10

Disney should offer a 2021 “place holder” discount for those who choose to come off of there 2020 reservations. It could be something like cancel your 2020 reservation and receive a 20% discount on a future 2021 booking valid Jan 1 2021-Sep 30 2021


----------



## Sandisw

New Mouse said:


> Ultimately they just need to extend APs for a year.   They are too concerned about the profit, when right now they should be fighting to make the experience seamless for their most loyal customers.



I do think...and no inside info behind this...that they will do something more than the 4 months extension...I think they will allow people to either stop and then start...or, they will add 6 months to all.


----------



## Jacq7414

Eric Smith said:


> Are you talking about these cabins?
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2017/07/photos-tour-new-copper-creek-cascade-cabins-wilderness-lodge/


I’d love to get pixie dust for that cabin . I wonder if you could split it with another family?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

e_yerger said:


> Well there are two types of cabins - there are the cabins are fort wilderness, and then the lakeside cabins at wilderness lodge



Sorry for not clarifying- I mean the Ft. Wilderness cabins. There are quite a few reports of moves there at the moment 

Apparently WDW has a lot more things named cabin than my woke up an hour ago mind can think of    You guys are fast.


----------



## Sandisw

Jacq7414 said:


> I’d love to get pixie dust for that cabin . I wonder if you could split it with another family?



It sleeps 8 guests I believe...I had some extra points last year and booked 2 nights for my son and his family.  They said it was amazing!


----------



## Marionnette

MrsBooch said:


> But when will SOON become NOW?


LATER


----------



## Karin1984

Pixidust.be reports about an article in Le Parisien yesterday about the possible measures at Disneyland Paris which are on the table. Not confirmed yet by DLP and no reopening date. Other French parks will open next week.  I say nothing very spectacular, except for the additional photo locations is a surprising one (DLP didn't have magic shots until recently, last summer they started testing). I take it the 2.450 desinfectant points are for the entire resort, including Disney Village and the hotels. 

Guests are required to wear face masks from 9 or 11 years old
Reduced capacity in the attractions
Visual inspection of security systems at attractions
Empty seats between the visitors and families
Limited or no shows
No contact with Disney characters
Disney characters are present but at a sufficient distance
Additional photo locations with decorative elements and Magic Shots where Disney characters are added digitally
2450 points to disinfect hands
Temporarily closed toilets during the day for a thorough cleaning
Increased cleaning of door handles, elevator knobs, trash cans, stairs, queues, …
2 new security points will be installed when you come from the car park and station. This will increases the security tents from 18 to 24.
In hotels, various activities will not be available such as swimming pools, children’s corners, fitness, billiards, …
These measures will be discussed with unions and management this week, after which we will probably know a reopening date soon if an agreement has been reached on all measures.

https://pixiedust.be/nieuws/these-measures-are-on-the-table-at-disneyland-paris/


----------



## Jiminy76

MrsBooch said:


> But when will SOON become NOW?


SOON


----------



## RangerPooh

Karin1984 said:


> Pixidust.be reports about an article in Le Parisien yesterday about the possible measures at Disneyland Paris which are on the table. Not confirmed yet by DLP and no reopening date. Other French parks will open next week.  I say nothing very spectacular, except for the additional photo locations is a surprising one (DLP didn't have magic shots until recently, last summer they started testing). I take it the 2.450 desinfectant points are for the entire resort, including Disney Village and the hotels.



It's nice to see more park entry security points. When we were there last summer what they had was clearly not enough, and it was during a 10 period of rain with lower crowd levels. As for characters were saw very few (but could have been because of rain), but more opportunity for photo placement works.


----------



## Karin1984

RangerPooh said:


> It's nice to see more park entry security points. When we were there last summer what they had was clearly not enough, and it was during a 10 period of rain with lower crowd levels. As for characters were saw very few (but could have been because of rain), but more opportunity for photo placement works.


Same here, that was another surprise. When it's really busy it can take 15-30 minutes to get through security. 
I wonder if they will re-use the photo opps they had for the 25th birthday, or if there will be new ones.


----------



## jade1

Jiminy76 said:


> SOON



Eventually.


----------



## Moliphino

jade1 said:


> Eventually.



One day, someday, soon.


----------



## Carol Jackson

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think anyone is getting pixie dust moved to a WL cabin or a Poly bungalow. Those things cost more points for a night than most people have for a year. Lol


I’m not so sure about that. When I rescheduled my June Pop reservation to Sept I asked for the cheapest option and was told FW cabins over the DVC club levels.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Carol Jackson said:


> I’m not so sure about that. When I rescheduled my June Pop reservation to Sept I asked for the cheapest option and was told FW cabins over the DVC club levels.



FW Cabins are different than the fancy cabins that WL has. My bad for not being clearer earlier!


----------



## Marionnette

Carol Jackson said:


> I’m not so sure about that. When I rescheduled my June Pop reservation to Sept I asked for the cheapest option and was told FW cabins over the DVC club levels.


FW cabins are not the same thing as CCV’s Cascade Cabins. It’s entirely possible that some guests are being moved to the Cascade Cabins, but they are likely to be someone being moved from a club level room. or high-level suite at a closed resort


----------



## RWinNOLA

jade1 said:


> Eventually.



Where is Remy?   He’s been awfully quiet lately. 

Comeback Remy.  Tell us something!  Anything!!!


----------



## jsbowl16

I would love to know if they will let people leave the park and come back in later in the day. We are afternoon break type of people and that is one of the main reason we stay at BWV. If we can't do that this time then we might just change over to AKV and add an extra night for the same amount of points


----------



## Sre

jsbowl16 said:


> I would love to know if they will let people leave the park and come back in later in the day. We are afternoon break type of people and that is one of the main reason we stay at BWV. If we can't do that this time then we might just change over to AKV and add an extra night for the same amount of points



I feel like they will, as long as you have a valid reservation for that park I don't see why you can't enter and exit freely once you've made your initial entry.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Sre said:


> I feel like they will, as long as you have a valid reservation for that park I don't see why you can't enter and exit freely once you've made your initial entry.



Can you imagine trying to be the person at Disney with the clicker counting people in and people out like at the grocery store!! I know they have a better system but the thought cracks me up!


----------



## Eric Smith

Sre said:


> I feel like they will, as long as you have a valid reservation for that park I don't see why you can't enter and exit freely once you've made your initial entry.


I agree.  They have no incentive to deny re-entry.  People who come back in are likely to buy more food or merchandise.


----------



## alison228

Sorry in advance if this has recently been discussed, I haven't been on here in a few days to read posts. Has anyone with an existing room only reservation or DVC reservation heard at all if they would be able to buy tickets with their room only reservation? Or is it still new ticket sales will resume after existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders make reservations before new tickets are sold?
I cancelled my June trip once I heard they wouldn't be opening before they were allowing modifications to be made. I'm considering renting DVC points from a friend for late July, but curious if we would even be able to have access to the parks without tickets or an AP?


----------



## Marionnette

mouselovenfamily said:


> Can you imagine trying to be the person at Disney with the clicker counting people in and people out like at the grocery store!! I know they have a better system but the thought cracks me up!


Back in the old, old days, they stamped the back of your hand when you exited. and you showed the stamp when you re-entered. Of course, that also goes back to when they used paper tickets that they stamped with the date when you used them.


----------



## Mal6586

alison228 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has recently been discussed, I haven't been on here in a few days to read posts. Has anyone with an existing room only reservation or DVC reservation heard at all if they would be able to buy tickets with their room only reservation? Or is it still new ticket sales will resume after existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders make reservations before new tickets are sold?
> I cancelled my June trip once I heard they wouldn't be opening before they were allowing modifications to be made. I'm considering renting DVC points from a friend for late July, but curious if we would even be able to have access to the parks without tickets or an AP?


I don't think anything like that has been communicated, but if you really want to go, check your local grocery stores. My local Kroger still has 3-day tickets.


----------



## Marionnette

alison228 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has recently been discussed, I haven't been on here in a few days to read posts. Has anyone with an existing room only reservation or DVC reservation heard at all if they would be able to buy tickets with their room only reservation? Or is it still new ticket sales will resume after existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders make reservations before new tickets are sold?
> I cancelled my June trip once I heard they wouldn't be opening before they were allowing modifications to be made. I'm considering renting DVC points from a friend for late July, but curious if we would even be able to have access to the parks without tickets or an AP?


No news yet. They shut down the 3rd party ticket sellers shortly after they stopped selling tickets on their own. I really think they intend to keep the sales frozen until after those who have tickets have gotten the opportunity to make their reservations.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I'm so confused about something and I'm guessing we can't say for certain which way is correct until Disney makes an announcement or updates tickets in the app.

Our AP's expired on May 12, so I've been assuming we would only have about 58 days from the time the parks reopen until our AP's expire (calculating from March 16-May 12). Basically, we would get about 8 weeks to make arrangements for a trip and get to Disney if we don't want to have to buy new tickets or renew our passes. THIS is what I'm expecting from Disney, although I really hope they don't start the clock on those 8 weeks until after the reservation period ends.

OTOH, I've seen some people say things that make it sound like ALL AP's that were active at the time of park closure would have the entire length of time the parks were closed added on. So, instead of just 58 days, we would get the full 117 days added on and have more like 16-17 weeks to get a trip arranged and completed before our passes will expire. 

Which do you think is right? Do we KNOW for sure one way or the other yet?


----------



## Marthasor

Forwarded to me from a TA:

Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking with travel up through departure on July 11, 2020 if we have their contact information. We are asking them to contact their Travel Professional, but since we cannot reach all of your Guests, we request that you contact your Guests regarding their reservation adjustments and all of the information in the example Guest email below. We need them to confirm, modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages *by June 19* for the travel period above.

*For your Clients wishing to confirm their reservations:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s confirmation.
As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests. Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.
As previously communicated, for Guests who had a dining plan, we will be modifying their package to remove the dining plan.
If guests staying in our resorts before park opening on July 11, 2020, want to keep their reservation, they will be downgraded out of the ticket package and the package price will be reduced. Alternately, they can move their reservation to new dates, or cancel.
*For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price. 
*For Guests wishing to cancel their reservations:*

Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s cancellation


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Looks like the modification period has started for stays departing July 5-11. Deadline June 19.

Reports over on the resorts board.

I really hope they deal with those of us after park opening before June 19...


----------



## Sre

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like the modification period has started for stays July 5-11. Deadline June 19.
> 
> Reports over on the resorts board.
> 
> I really hope they deal with those of us after park opening before June 19...


 FINALLY! Excited to see where we get moved with our July 10th Check in.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like the modification period has started for stays July 5-11. Deadline June 19.
> 
> Reports over on the resorts board.
> 
> I really hope they deal with those of us after park opening before June 19...



We arrive July 15th and are trying to be patient....LOL  Guess I need to stalk these boards for another week.  Hang in there!!


----------



## Mit88

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200611-c67supauizcmjn7ze6rzrvpegq-story.html


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Sre said:


> FINALLY! Excited to see where we get moved with our July 10th Check in.



Please post where you are moving to and where you were staying when you find out.


----------



## Bjn10

If this trend continues they must plan on almost guaranteeing that as long as you don’t move your reservation they will have a room for you. Because I’m assuming the park reservation system will be a longer window then these resort changes are


----------



## atricks

SeaWorld's back open today (And busch, Aquatica, Discovery Cove)

They have covid merchandise too, which I could see Disney doing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271090612683620352


----------



## chad_1138

On hold right now for our July 5-17 arrival.  Was supposed to be POP.  We are waiting to see where they move us to.  We cannot afford the move the dates and pay the upgrade to a DVC resort.  As long as the resort sounds good for July 5-17, we will keep, if not, just going to cancel and plan on next year.

I'll report back what happens!!


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200611-c67supauizcmjn7ze6rzrvpegq-story.html


uh huh. And I want a pony.


----------



## LSUmiss

RangerPooh said:


> It's nice to see more park entry security points. When we were there last summer what they had was clearly not enough, and it was during a 10 period of rain with lower crowd levels. As for characters were saw very few (but could have been because of rain), but more opportunity for photo placement works.


It’s also nice to see they’re not trying to shove masks on toddlers.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Marthasor said:


> *For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
> If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to *one of the announced opened resorts*, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
> Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price.


Where are these post-July 11 “opened resorts” announced and which resorts are they? Different than DVC + FW cabins?

Also, I’m very curious why they split the confirm/modify/cancel into two groupings 6/22-7/4 and 7/4-7/11?

Edited to clarify for resorts after July 11


----------



## e_yerger

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so confused about something and I'm guessing we can't say for certain which way is correct until Disney makes an announcement or updates tickets in the app.
> 
> Our AP's expired on May 12, so I've been assuming we would only have about 58 days from the time the parks reopen until our AP's expire (calculating from March 16-May 12). Basically, we would get about 8 weeks to make arrangements for a trip and get to Disney if we don't want to have to buy new tickets or renew our passes. THIS is what I'm expecting from Disney, although I really hope they don't start the clock on those 8 weeks until after the reservation period ends.
> 
> OTOH, I've seen some people say things that make it sound like ALL AP's that were active at the time of park closure would have the entire length of time the parks were closed added on. So, instead of just 58 days, we would get the full 117 days added on and have more like 16-17 weeks to get a trip arranged and completed before our passes will expire.
> 
> Which do you think is right? Do we KNOW for sure one way or the other yet?


It is from resort closer to expiration date. So it is your first calculation for how many days you'll have added upon park open.

If they restart the AP date on July 11th, then you'll have 58 days from then to use your AP. I am in similar boat with my AP exprired(ing?) on May 16th.


----------



## CastAStone

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Where are these “opened resorts” announced and which resorts are they? Different than DVC + FW cabins?


No, that's the list.


----------



## e_yerger

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Where are these “opened resorts” announced and which resorts are they? Different than DVC + FW cabins?
> 
> Also, I’m very curious why they split the confirm/modify/cancel into two groupings 6/22-7/4 and 7/4-7/11?


the opened resorts are the DVC resort that were reported to open on June 22nd. We don't know any other resorts other than that.

And they most likely broke up the dates like that to not overwhelm the call centers.


----------



## Jacq7414

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Where are these “opened resorts” announced and which resorts are they? Different than DVC + FW cabins?
> 
> Also, I’m very curious why they split the confirm/modify/cancel into two groupings 6/22-7/4 and 7/4-7/11?


Maybe because a lot of 7/4-7/11 people have trips that go into when the parks are opened? We cancelled back in May but our trip was 7/7-7/13 so for part of our trip 2 of the parks would be open


----------



## jade1

e_yerger said:


> the opened resorts are the DVC resort that were reported to open on June 22nd. We don't know any other resorts other than that.
> 
> And they most likely broke up the dates like that to not overwhelm the call centers.



Curious what S&D will cost after MLS if nothing else is open.


----------



## TexasChick123

Nevermind


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

LSUmiss said:


> It’s also nice to see they’re not trying to shove masks on toddlers.


Haha I saw that and was like hmmmm....

In MD we just moved to full Phase 2 which includes amusement venues and the guidance says masks suggested for children over 9.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200611-c67supauizcmjn7ze6rzrvpegq-story.html


I VOLUNTEER AS TRAVEL* TRIBUTE

*please note I don't volunteer as taxpayer tribute


----------



## LSUmiss

mamaoftwincesses said:


> Haha I saw that and was like hmmmm....
> 
> In MD we just moved to full Phase 2 which includes amusement venues and the guidance says masks suggested for children over 9.


Yeah that makes sense. Anything else is just absurd.


----------



## disneyfan150

TexasChick123 said:


> It isn’t a refund. It’s just a tax credit. In other words, you could deduct up to $4000 from your income on which you wouldn’t have to pay taxes. You wouldn’t deduct $4,000 from your tax bill, just the taxes on the $4,000 which would depend on what bracket you fall in. For example, if you fall in the 25% bracket, you could would save $1,000 on your tax bill if you maxed out the $4,000 spend. I can actually see this happening.


I thought a tax credit deducted the amount you pay on income taxes.  A tax deduction reduces your income. Meaning: you owe $5,000 in taxes/less a $4,000 travel tax credit, then you now owe $1000.


----------



## RWinNOLA

disneyfan150 said:


> I thought a tax credit deducted the amount you pay on income taxes.  A tax deduction reduces your income. Meaning: you owe $5,000 in taxes/less a $4,000 travel tax credit, then you now owe $1000.



You are correct.  They are calling it a Tax Credit not a deduction.   This would be a $4000 tax savings.


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so confused about something and I'm guessing we can't say for certain which way is correct until Disney makes an announcement or updates tickets in the app.
> 
> Our AP's expired on May 12, so I've been assuming we would only have about 58 days from the time the parks reopen until our AP's expire (calculating from March 16-May 12). Basically, we would get about 8 weeks to make arrangements for a trip and get to Disney if we don't want to have to buy new tickets or renew our passes. THIS is what I'm expecting from Disney, although I really hope they don't start the clock on those 8 weeks until after the reservation period ends.
> 
> OTOH, I've seen some people say things that make it sound like ALL AP's that were active at the time of park closure would have the entire length of time the parks were closed added on. So, instead of just 58 days, we would get the full 117 days added on and have more like 16-17 weeks to get a trip arranged and completed before our passes will expire.
> 
> Which do you think is right? Do we KNOW for sure one way or the other yet?


While we can't know for sure until Disney makes the announcement/update I think both "options" are correct. You'll have the full 117 days added to your expiration date which gives you the 58 days to use your pass from the date they become "active".  This also assumes Disney won't factor in blockout days in the calculation. Math below to show it works out to the same date (assume July 11 "active" date).

May 12 + 117 Days = Sept 6
July 11 + 58 Days = Sept 6


----------



## Rosanne

Sre said:


> FINALLY! Excited to see where we get moved with our July 10th Check in.



I'm not 100% sure I'm correct on this but if what the travel agent letter is correct, it will be a move that you will have to pay for unless it is only a one night stay and you are checking out on July 11.

From the letter, "if they have a Resort hotel booking with travel up through _*departure*_ on July 11, 2020"

I'm not trying to be deflating, just pointing out that it sounds like they are making upgrades at no cost only for stays that end by July 11.

I hope for you that I'm incorrect.


----------



## tink2424

Rosanne said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'm correct on this but if what the travel agent letter is correct, it will be a move that you will have to pay for unless it is only a one night stay and you are checking out on July 11.
> 
> From the letter, "if they have a Resort hotel booking with travel up through _*departure*_ on July 11, 2020"
> 
> I'm not trying to be deflating, just pointing out that it sounds like they are making upgrades at no cost only for stays that end by July 11.
> 
> I hope for you that I'm incorrect.


I think that is just the timeframe they are working on now.  Not that they won't move people after...


----------



## mouselovenfamily

In the Resort boards, there is a thread for clients who are being moved. It has a lot of good information regarding where they were staying,  what their dates are, where they're moving to and if there was any additional cost. May be worth checking out.


----------



## Sadeesmom

Say someone has a package booked at a value resort currently for mid July. They are no longer interested in going to the parks with the current restrictions, but if upgraded to a DVC resort would be perfectly okay taking a non-parks vacation, do we think Disney will bump them up AND refund the ticket portion of their package?


----------



## vinotinto

Marthasor said:


> Forwarded to me from a TA:
> 
> Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a *Resort hotel booking with travel up through departure on July 11, 2020* if we have their contact information. We are asking them to contact their Travel Professional, but since we cannot reach all of your Guests, we request that you contact your Guests regarding their reservation adjustments and all of the information in the example Guest email below. We need them to confirm, modify or cancel their Disney Resort hotel reservations or _Walt Disney Travel Company_ packages *by June 19* for the travel period above.
> 
> *For your Clients wishing to confirm their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s confirmation.
> As needed, our team will move Guests from closed to open resorts during this time. This move will be at no additional cost to your Guests. Note that they won’t have an option to modify to another resort of their choosing for this reservation.
> As previously communicated, for Guests who had a dining plan, we will be modifying their package to remove the dining plan.
> If guests staying in our resorts before park opening on July 11, 2020, want to keep their reservation, they will be downgraded out of the ticket package and the package price will be reduced. Alternately, they can move their reservation to new dates, or cancel.
> *For Guests wishing to modify their reservations to a future date in 2020:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to modify their booking to a later date in 2020.
> If your Client would like to modify to a date on or after July 11, 2020, they may only modify to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability. Guests will be responsible for any higher rates.
> Travel protection may be moved to a new reservation in 2020. The Guest will be responsible for any difference in price.
> *For Guests wishing to cancel their reservations:*
> 
> Contact the Disney Reservation Center to notify our team of your Guest’s cancellation


So we're still waiting for any information for after the parks reopen. And we still don't know if/what non-DVC resorts will be open for stays on or after July 11th.

#SOON


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

vinotinto said:


> So we're still waiting for any information for after the parks reopen. And we still don't know if/what non-DVC resorts will be open for stays on or after July 11th.
> 
> #SOON



I hope the next wave is more than 1 week wide. I check in the 19th and need to know if I have a reasonably priced room onsite before the 19th. My backup (shades) has a 30 day cancelation policy. Oh the joys of pandemic travel.


----------



## TexasChick123

disneyfan150 said:


> I thought a tax credit deducted the amount you pay on income taxes.  A tax deduction reduces your income. Meaning: you owe $5,000 in taxes/less a $4,000 travel tax credit, then you now owe $1000.



You’re right. I thought about it more after I posted it, and I said it the opposite way.  Maybe they’ll propose a credit and it’ll pass as a deduction. I’d rather a credit, but I’ll take a deduction!


----------



## chad_1138

chad_1138 said:


> On hold right now for our July 5-17 arrival.  Was supposed to be POP.  We are waiting to see where they move us to.  We cannot afford the move the dates and pay the upgrade to a DVC resort.  As long as the resort sounds good for July 5-17, we will keep, if not, just going to cancel and plan on next year.
> 
> I'll report back what happens!!


Just got off the phone.  Got the 35% and our park hopper refunded.  They did have to send our resort move up for review.  Should hear back in a couple days.  He wouldn’t tell me which resort, but he did say if it works out the way he thinks, we are going to be “very spoiled”!!!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271101421778321412


----------



## Disneysoule

All I can picture is pulling up to my resort and going on the mde chat And asking
Me: “ hi I’m here it’s 3:59 I know I’m a little early for check in but I figure I’d check and see.”  
Mde chat: “soon”


----------



## Eric Smith

Rosanne said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'm correct on this but if what the travel agent letter is correct, it will be a move that you will have to pay for unless it is only a one night stay and you are checking out on July 11.
> 
> From the letter, "if they have a Resort hotel booking with travel up through _*departure*_ on July 11, 2020"
> 
> I'm not trying to be deflating, just pointing out that it sounds like they are making upgrades at no cost only for stays that end by July 11.
> 
> I hope for you that I'm incorrect.


I think that could mean that more resorts are going to open on July 11.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271101421778321412


I'm watching a live stream and haven't seen that at all.


----------



## Eric Smith

Sadeesmom said:


> Say someone has a package booked at a value resort currently for mid July. They are no longer interested in going to the parks with the current restrictions, but if upgraded to a DVC resort would be perfectly okay taking a non-parks vacation, do we think Disney will bump them up AND refund the ticket portion of their package?


I don't know that they will refund the tickets, but the ticket value never expires if you're going to make a future Disney World trip.  The tickets themselves also won't expire for quite a while.


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> Your Clients may be receiving email communication from us if they have a Resort hotel booking with travel up through *departure* on July 11, 2020 if we have their contact information


Just want to emphasize that if you have a reservation that ends after 7/11, this doesn’t include you, no matter when your arrival is. Also as a reminder, they are still not permitting able to modify reservations to have a new arrival date before 7/11.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> Is it possible that the CM was thinking of the cabins at Wilderness Lodge?
> 
> I can’t tell you how many times I have had to correct friends that Ft Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge is different.


I guess anything's possible, but in the chat I specifically wrote "the cabins at FW."


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271102122403213313


----------



## DougLovesYou

Saw on the resorts thread that a guest who just modified their July reservation to Nov was offered to keep their original room at CBR for their new dates, but opted to upgrade to BC standard view. First non-DVC/cabins report! Hopefully bodes well that Disney believes CBR will be open by Nov! Fingers crossed for more news like this


----------



## hereforthechurros

jsbowl16 said:


> I would love to know if they will let people leave the park and come back in later in the day. We are afternoon break type of people and that is one of the main reason we stay at BWV. If we can't do that this time then we might just change over to AKV and add an extra night for the same amount of points


We typically are too, but with the parks only being open 8 hours we're going to plan to power through as a 2-3 hour break would make the value of our tickets even less than they already are.


----------



## vinotinto

DougLovesYou said:


> Saw on the resorts thread that a guest who just modified their July reservation to Nov was offered to keep their original room at CBR for their new dates, but opted to upgrade to BC standard view. First non-DVC/cabins report! Hopefully bodes well that Disney believes CBR will be open by Nov! Fingers crossed for more news like this


YEAH! Now I need the same type of confirmation for mid-July!


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271101421778321412



Universal is doing a good job of enforcing it. I’m sure Disney will too. Others I doubt enforce it.

Looking at Universal it’s another ghost town of a day. All rides are walk on except Hagrids(currently down).

I really hope this holds through my trip in two weeks.


----------



## JPM4

Just got an update for my MDX!!!! So exciting! Maybe? Soon? Later?


----------



## RWinNOLA

JPM4 said:


> Just got an update for my MDX!!!! So exciting! Maybe? Soon? Later?



What type of update?   Care to elaborate?


----------



## bffer

tink2424 said:


> I think that is just the timeframe they are working on now.  Not that they won't move people after...


I agree. It looks like they are trying to finish out all the stays prior to the parks opening. So if you have a departure date after July 11, regardless of when your check-in is, you will likely be in the next b


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

JPM4 said:


> Just got an update for my MDX!!!! So exciting! Maybe? Soon? Later?


Yes, just got the update for iOS.  I looked around on MDX but didn’t see anything changed as far as I could tell.  #SOON


----------



## JPM4

RWinNOLA said:


> What type of update?   Care to elaborate?


Went through it and nothing new I could see. Was an update on my iPhone.


----------



## rteetz

JPM4 said:


> Went through it and nothing new I could see. Was an update on my iPhone.


Update info just said bug fixes


----------



## Disneysoule

RWinNOLA said:


> What type of update?   Care to elaborate?


I just updated mde I noticed it took fastpass off the top section next to the reserve dining option


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

RWinNOLA said:


> What type of update?   Care to elaborate?


I see mobile order options for more places than I think were listed before and a chat with us feature in my app after updating. Maybe I just didn't notice those before? Boarding groups and my queues look the same.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Update info just said bug fixes


I didn’t think they fixed bugs in MDE. Must be a new thing they’re trying.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> I didn’t think they fixed bugs in MDE. Must be a new thing they’re trying.


 Willing to bet it created new bugs!


----------



## bernina

JPM4 said:


> Went through it and nothing new I could see. Was an update on my iPhone.


Same. But I used to be able to get to the FP screen (Would eventually error our) but now that's no longer there.


----------



## RWinNOLA

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Boarding groups and my queues look the same.



Thanks. Another question.  Where on the app do you see Boarding Groups and My Queues?

When I select my plans I see only Reserve Dining, Link Dining, Link Hotel and Call to Book Hotel.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

RWinNOLA said:


> Thanks. Another question.  Where on the app do you see Boarding Groups and My Queues?
> 
> When I select my plans I see only Reserve Dining, Link Dining, Link Hotel and Call to Book Hotel.



You have to go into SWGE then click "my status".


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


>


It's VERY hot today, VERY.  I saw people ON Infinity Falls with masks.  I wonder if they have to keep them on unlike Universal where they're allowed to take them off.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


>


Their next tweet says they left because it was so bad.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Willing to bet it created new bugs!


Well, as we all know... It's tough to be a bug.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Since the new round of confirm/modify/cancel only covers checkout up to July 11, I posted this on the news thread, but am putting it here too for discussion:

I wonder if they are going to offer split stays to those whose rez straddles the July 11 date. IOW, DVC/cabins before and keep your original resort after?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

DougLovesYou said:


> Saw on the resorts thread that a guest who just modified their July reservation to Nov was offered to keep their original room at CBR for their new dates, but opted to upgrade to BC standard view. First non-DVC/cabins report! Hopefully bodes well that Disney believes CBR will be open by Nov! Fingers crossed for more news like this


Well that seems to put to rest the rumor that all non-DVC resorts will be closed through year end.  Trying not to get too excited at the possibility we may not be cancelled.....


----------



## chicagoshannon

CastAStone said:


> Their next tweet says they left because it was so bad.


so bad with crowds or no masks?


----------



## Sandisw

jsbowl16 said:


> I would love to know if they will let people leave the park and come back in later in the day. We are afternoon break type of people and that is one of the main reason we stay at BWV. If we can't do that this time then we might just change over to AKV and add an extra night for the same amount of points



This is why, IMO, they will not allow park hopping for a while so guests can do just that. Summer heat is bad, but with masks, it will be horrible for some,

Allowing guests to take breaks would Make sense.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from the first day of reopening at Sea World (streamed it btw if you want to watch it's on my fb page)
They have a smart, although slow system to unload the theaters, I'm assuming something like this will be put in place for shows at Disney like FOTLK or FNTM
Thy had people with flags and had one section at a time leave the theater so not a mad, crowded rush to leave
They also had every other row empty and on the rows that you could sit, markers every 3ft so you weren't close to the party sitting next to you
Rollercoasters were loaded the same way, leaving one row emtpy, wait times for Makp was 50 min when there was hardly anyone in the park


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


Definitely agree, more people without mask or improperly wearing them including Ambassadors, it felt like 105 when I left around 1pm. A lot more people than I expected for SW, but their ap deal right now cannot be beat. I did both the Dolphin and Orca show. Sesame street was empty thoough, I think lots of people were in line for the big coasters
So far Universal is wining  the reopening game


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely agree, more people without mask or improperly wearing them including Ambassadors, it felt like 105 when I left around 1pm. A lot more people than I expected for SW, but their ap deal right now cannot be beat. I did both the Dolphin and Orca show. Sesame street was empty thoough, I think lots of people were in line for the big coasters
> So far Universal is wining  the reopening game


I'm hoping that the hype quiets down once we are going in early July-- we are supposed to go to SeaWorld two days.  But our focus will be the shows and Sesame Street Place, and we bought upgrades for both (along with the dining with Orcas option).

I'm concerned about the pictures with inconsistent mask-wearing, but we will try to avoid being close to those that aren't following the rules.


----------



## focusondisney

chad_1138 said:


> *On hold right now for our July 5-17 arrival.  *Was supposed to be POP.  We are waiting to see where they move us to.  We cannot afford the move the dates and pay the upgrade to a DVC resort.  As long as the resort sounds good for July 5-17, we will keep, if not, just going to cancel and plan on next year.
> 
> I'll report back what happens!!





chad_1138 said:


> *Just got off the phone.  Got the 35% and our park hopper refunded.  They did have to send our resort move up for review.  Should hear back in a couple days.  *He wouldn’t tell me which resort, but he did say if it works out the way he thinks, we are going to be “very spoiled”!!!





andyman8 said:


> *Just want to emphasize that if you have a reservation that ends after 7/11, this doesn’t include you, no matter when your arrival is. *Also as a reminder, they are still not permitting able to modify reservations to have a new arrival date before 7/11.




Well, apparently arrivals before July 11 are being included as @chad_1138 posted he is getting moved.  He doesn’t know the resort yet, but we might need more info on what exactly is happening to those with stays that span July 11.


----------



## yulilin3

I have a July 1st ressie at CR, got the email asking if I wanted to keep or change or cancel, I picked keep but haven't been contacted since, do I need to call?


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I'm hoping that the hype quiets down once we are going in early July-- we are supposed to go to SeaWorld two days.  But our focus will be the shows and Sesame Street Place, and we bought upgrades for both (along with the dining with Orcas option).
> 
> I'm concerned about the pictures with inconsistent mask-wearing, but we will try to avoid being close to those that aren't following the rules.


the shows and Sesame Street were empty, most of the rides in SS were being operated too, only the cookie drop and big bird twirl were closed, also the splash zone was closed


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> I have a July 1st ressie at CR, got the email asking if I wanted to keep or change or cancel, I picked keep but haven't been contacted since, do I need to call?


I'd call.  Doesn't seem like they've called anyone like they've said they would.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I have a July 1st ressie at CR, got the email asking if I wanted to keep or change or cancel, I picked keep but haven't been contacted since, do I need to call?


I had a 6/22 CSR and just got a call yesterday.


----------



## Disneysoule

Just got an ap email. Doesn’t say anything new




Dear Valued Passholder,​Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To laugh. To wish. To dream. To once again sing along with a small world. Journey to a galaxy far, far away. Conquer Everest. And sail through a _Frozen_ land.​But first, we wanted to offer our most sincere thanks. For your patience. For your trust. For always keeping the magic in your hearts. And for being some of our most cherished fans.​As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited. At least for the time being. But one very important thing will remain the same: the magic will still be there. And we could all use some of that!​Thanks again. For everything.​We’ll be sure to stay in touch.

Sincerely,
Your _Walt Disney World_ Resort Family​


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneysoule said:


> Just got an ap email. Doesn’t say anything new
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To laugh. To wish. To dream. To once again sing along with a small world. Journey to a galaxy far, far away. Conquer Everest. And sail through a _Frozen_ land.​But first, we wanted to offer our most sincere thanks. For your patience. For your trust. For always keeping the magic in your hearts. And for being some of our most cherished fans.​As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited. At least for the time being. But one very important thing will remain the same: the magic will still be there. And we could all use some of that!​Thanks again. For everything.​We’ll be sure to stay in touch.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your _Walt Disney World_ Resort Family​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​


How many times are they going to send out messages that say nothing .


----------



## sara_s

Disneysoule said:


> Just got an ap email. Doesn’t say anything new
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To laugh. To wish. To dream. To once again sing along with a small world. Journey to a galaxy far, far away. Conquer Everest. And sail through a _Frozen_ land.​But first, we wanted to offer our most sincere thanks. For your patience. For your trust. For always keeping the magic in your hearts. And for being some of our most cherished fans.​As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited. At least for the time being. But one very important thing will remain the same: the magic will still be there. And we could all use some of that!​Thanks again. For everything.​We’ll be sure to stay in touch.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your _Walt Disney World_ Resort Family​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​


Me too...and I said to myself "Oooh, is this the email to soften the blow?" I know, I know. Too cynical.


----------



## vinotinto

Disneysoule said:


> Just got an ap email. Doesn’t say anything new
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To laugh. To wish. To dream. To once again sing along with a small world. Journey to a galaxy far, far away. Conquer Everest. And sail through a _Frozen_ land.​But first, we wanted to offer our most sincere thanks. For your patience. For your trust. For always keeping the magic in your hearts. And for being some of our most cherished fans.​As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited. At least for the time being. But one very important thing will remain the same: the magic will still be there. And we could all use some of that!​Thanks again. For everything.​We’ll be sure to stay in touch.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your _Walt Disney World_ Resort Family​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​


I got the same message and I almost jumped out of my chair thinking it would say:
1. that my pass was extended
2. information about the reservation system
3. anything about reopening really

Uhm, no, nothing. At least I know I am getting the passholder emails even if my pass expired during the closure and it's not showing anymore.


----------



## vinotinto

"_We’ll be sure to stay in touch_."
#SOON


----------



## Minnie368

I missed a call yesterday about my Pop reservation June 23-30.  They left a voicemail and asked that I call back or respond to the email I received June 6, but I did not receive an email.  I'm on hold with them now to see what they say.


----------



## sara_s




----------



## vinotinto

_"As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited."_

#areyousureyouSTILLwanttovisit


----------



## RWinNOLA

vinotinto said:


> I got the same message and I almost jumped out of my chair thinking it would say:
> 1. that my pass was extended
> 2. information about the reservation system
> 3. anything about reopening really
> 
> Uhm, no, nothing. At least I know I am getting the passholder emails even if my pass expired during the closure and it's not showing anymore.



What exactly does Disney this they are accomplishing with that e-mail?  It just adds to the frustration that they are not providing any real information.


----------



## Disneysoule

vinotinto said:


> I got the same message and I almost jumped out of my chair thinking it would say:
> 1. that my pass was extended
> 2. information about the reservation system
> 3. anything about reopening really
> 
> Uhm, no, nothing. At least I know I am getting the passholder emails even if my pass expired during the closure and it's not showing anymore.


I hoping for the same. It’s 30 days till the parks open. Something has to come soon.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

I understand why they’re doing what they’re doing. Ive just never seen a company try and deter people from spending money on their company. Its very strange.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I understand why they’re doing what they’re doing. Ive just never seen a company try and deter people from spending money on their company. Its very strange.


Disney: please don't come, please don't come, please don't come"
Universal: Hey AP look at all these new perks we have for you, we love you and missed you
Sea World: buy a new AP, no blackout dates, parking included for $11 a month!


----------



## Mit88

the equivalent to what Disney is doing right now and basically telling people “Maybe you’d rather go to Universal”

Target: Yeah, we have everything you want, but have you tried seeing if they also have it at Walmart?


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

vinotinto said:


> _"As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited."_
> 
> #areyousureyouSTILLwanttovisit


I saw a theme park vlogger compare it to when a friend invites you for dinner, and then as the dinner gets closer they keep dropping hints like "are you sure you want to come?  My husband is sick, and I've had a stressful week at work...."

Like, Disney is not coming out and saying it, but they might as well be.  We can pick up the hints.

And I get it.... you're still paying the same prices and getting a diminished experience, but other parks are offering deals or extra incentives.  Not them!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I saw a theme park vlogger compare it to when a friend invites you for dinner, and then as the dinner gets closer they keep dropping hints like "are you sure you want to come?  My husband is sick, and I've had a stressful week at work...."
> 
> Like, Disney is not coming out and saying it, but they might as well be.  We can pick up the hints.
> 
> And I get it.... you're still paying the same prices and getting a diminished experience, but other parks are offering deals or extra incentives.  Not them!


I watched her VLOG too.


----------



## Mit88

Im waiting for Disney to post links on their site and MDE directing you to Universal on site Hotels and Universal/SeaWorld Ticket pages. At this rate, it seems to be inevitable


----------



## Ydnameht

Disneysoule said:


> Just got an ap email. Doesn’t say anything new
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> Dear Valued Passholder,​Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To laugh. To wish. To dream. To once again sing along with a small world. Journey to a galaxy far, far away. Conquer Everest. And sail through a _Frozen_ land.​But first, we wanted to offer our most sincere thanks. For your patience. For your trust. For always keeping the magic in your hearts. And for being some of our most cherished fans.​As we adjust to these unprecedented times, the Theme Park experience will understandably be different from what it was when you last visited. At least for the time being. But one very important thing will remain the same: the magic will still be there. And we could all use some of that!​Thanks again. For everything.​We’ll be sure to stay in touch.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Your _Walt Disney World_ Resort Family​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​



I was so excited to see the email and then so unimpressed when I read it.
So many emotions in about 30 seconds!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I saw a theme park vlogger compare it to when a friend invites you for dinner, and then as the dinner gets closer they keep dropping hints like "are you sure you want to come?  My husband is sick, and I've had a stressful week at work...."
> 
> Like, Disney is not coming out and saying it, but they might as well be.  We can pick up the hints.
> 
> And I get it.... you're still paying the same prices and getting a diminished experience, but other parks are offering deals or extra incentives.  Not them!



It's Disney World, they have been penny pinching for a while now. The issue is people still pay for it and will gladly spend the thousands of dollars for a diminished experience. I don't even blame them. People just wanna get out.

I just think differently and thats OK also


----------



## chasgoose

Mit88 said:


> I understand why they’re doing what they’re doing. Ive just never seen a company try and deter people from spending money on their company. Its very strange.



It's totally strange to watch, but as you mentioned it does make sense. Disney doesn't want to force people to cancel/open up the parks too much. Additionally, as Chapek has kept reiterating they only are opening the parks in a way where they thing doing so would be better than the losses they take by leaving the parks closed. They probably have a good sense of what the ideal scale of operations should be from that perspective and are hoping that the amount of people staying at the resorts/want to come to WDW stays within that range.

It's not just about taking as many people's money as they can, since any increase in guests also comes with a similar increase in operational costs. Striking the right balance between the two is key.


----------



## KrissyD715

We were scheduled July 5-13 at Pop and my travel agent got it changed to the cabins of Ft Wilderness starting the 27th with my 35%. Whew! Now to hope we can get tickets.


----------



## Farro

I think they are preparing people now so they don't give CMS a hard time later.

I just read it as "hey, don't complain when you get here, we told you it was gonna suck".


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Disney: please don't come, please don't come, please don't come"
> Universal: Hey AP look at all these new perks we have for you, we love you and missed you
> Sea World: buy a new AP, no blackout dates, parking included for $11 a month!


And yet Universal is basically deserted.....


----------



## Mit88

chasgoose said:


> It's totally strange to watch, but as you mentioned it does make sense. Disney doesn't want to force people to cancel/open up the parks too much. Additionally, as Chapek has kept reiterating they only are opening the parks in a way where they thing doing so would be better than the losses they take by leaving the parks closed. They probably have a good sense of what the ideal scale of operations should be from that perspective and are hoping that the amount of people staying at the resorts/want to come to WDW stays within that range.



Yup..And they know that people love Disney Parks enough that if they dont come now, they’ll return when things get back to whatever normal the future holds. I know a lot of people are too dense to understand that things at the parks wont be what they’re used to. But there are a lot of people that do know what to expect, especially since we’re seeing it in Universal vlogs. I have been very vocal that the only way I wont go on my Disney trip is if they dont allow me in the parks, which is a possibility. But until I’m shut out of those days in the parks, I’m going. I dont want to hear from them that there are other options in Orlando to go to. To me, its pathetic. No one wants to hear someone say “I’m not good enough for you, I think you’d be better off with ____”.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> And yet Universal is basically deserted.....


I don't know what that has to do with anything, but yeah it's slow


----------



## PPFlight75

Mit88 said:


> the equivalent to what Disney is doing right now and basically telling people “Maybe you’d rather go to Universal”
> 
> Target: Yeah, we have everything you want, but have you tried seeing if they also have it at Walmart?


Well I think it’s working. I’m so considering dropping my Disney trip for August and going to Universal. I know when I’m not wanted


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what that has to do with anything, but yeah it's slow



Its mostly locals. Once people start traveling down there, you’ll see the attendance rise. More and more options are opening up which will entice people to go down there for Universal.


----------



## yulilin3

Just called, originally had a CR room garden view with a 50% CM discount ($260) was moved to Poly village, deluxe studio standard room 
Checking in July 1


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

KrissyD715 said:


> We were scheduled July 5-13 at Pop and my travel agent got it changed to the cabins of Ft Wilderness starting the 27th with my 35%. Whew! Now to hope we can get tickets.


27th of June or July?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> Its mostly locals. Once people start traveling down there, you’ll see the attendance rise. More and more options are opening up which will entice people to go down there for Universal.



Yeah I think most of the out of town we’d that visit Universal treat this as an add on to a Disney trip.  I know that’s what we do.  I suspect Universal crowds will go up when WDW opens.


----------



## briternik

Uggh!  I had a reservation at CBR that ended on July 12th and I cancelled it.  I guess I would have possibly been switched to the cabins or somewhere a step up if I hadn't cancelled.  I'm so annoyed at myself.


----------



## cakebaker

Playing catch up - are people getting emails about reservations up through the 11th, or just calling based on the TA email? Between different people in my family we have 2 reservations at the YC, 8-10th and 10-11th and haven’t received any emails other than the PH no news email.


----------



## Mit88

What Disney Should Be Saying: We know as we open back up we wont be able to provide you with the full Disney experience that you’re used to, but there is still plenty of Disney Magic to be had. These changes are only temporary, and while we can’t tell you how long they’ll last, we will work diligently to be able to provide you with the Magical Disney Experience that you remember in the future. We have missed our guests during our closure, and we can’t wait to see you again real soon

What Disney is saying: We look disgusting. We dont deserve you. We dont deserve anyone. Look at us. I think you should just leave us for Universal. They would treat you much better any way. Treat you the way you want to be treated. Just go. Please.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> Playing catch up - are people getting emails about reservations up through the 11th, or just calling based on the TA email? Between different people in my family we have 2 reservations at the YC, 8-10th and 10-11th and haven’t received any emails other than the PH no news email.


I just called, the message said they are able to change reservation for departures through July 11


----------



## Stefne

cakebaker said:


> Playing catch up - are people getting emails about reservations up through the 11th, or just calling based on the TA email? Between different people in my family we have 2 reservations at the YC, 8-10th and 10-11th and haven’t received any emails other than the PH no news email.


We had a reservation from 7/6 - 7/11.  I did not receive an email but called anyway based on the reports here.  I was able to modify my dates to November.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know what that has to do with anything, but yeah it's slow


Even though they're trying to get the APs to come, the APs are still staying away.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> What Disney Should Be Saying: We know as we open back up we wont be able to provide you with the full Disney experience that you’re used to, but there is still plenty of Disney Magic to be had. These changes are only temporary, and while we can’t tell you how long they’ll last, we will work diligently to be able to provide you with the Magical Disney Experience that you remember in the future. We have missed our guests during our closure, and we can’t wait to see you again real soon
> 
> What Disney is saying: We look disgusting. We dont deserve you. We dont deserve anyone. Look at us. I think you should just leave us for Universal. They would treat you much better any way. Treat you the way you want to be treated. Just go. Please.


Your first message is basically what Josh wrote yesterday
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Your first message is basically what Josh wrote yesterday
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/the-magic-is-returning/



I missed that. But of course Josh, the man who loves Disney as much as diehard Disney fans would say something like that


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> Even though they're trying to get the APs to come, the APs are still staying away.


um I don't think that's true, at least not the local APs. Obviously APs from other states it might be more difficult of them to come now. The whole situation with the economy and trust will take years to sort itself out, not just for the theme parks but in general
We (local APs) are actually visiting the parks more often right now just to take advantage of the low crowds. It is not enough and that has always been the case.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I missed that. But of course Josh, the man who loves Disney as much as diehard Disney fans would say something like that


And we love Josh right back #TeamJosh


----------



## wareagle57

Eric Smith said:


> And yet Universal is basically deserted.....



This is the only thing giving me hope reservations aren't that hard to get most days. Universal can't even reach their extremely limited capacity. Though the VQ system there still is horrible with only 2 real rides. If Disney has ALL rides on it, it will probably work fine. Everyone I know is telling people to stay away from Disney if they only go every so often. It's not worth it. I think Disney will hit capacity the first week, but after that it will be just slightly more crowded than Universal. But I'm an optimist. Still hope they will give something to APs to make up for the no park hopping. That is a huge value loss. I'd settle for some free exclusive merch, as long as it's more than a magnet and maybe some water park/mini golf tickets. Now I'm just dreaming.


----------



## JPM4

So I bit the bullet and renewed my AP today. Expired on May 12. Today was the last day I could get it at the discounted price without having to call and wait on hold. We are going down on points July 14-17 and didn’t want my “expired“ AP to give me a hard time reserving parks when the time comes. We will see what happens now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

At least you guys actually got the passholder email that said nothing. 

#bitter


----------



## CastAStone

chicagoshannon said:


> so bad with crowds or no masks?


Lack of masks and lack of apparent caring on SeaWorld's part. They said the theater spaces were like a mask free free-for-all (paraphrasing).


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> At least you guys actually got the passholder email that said nothing.
> 
> #bitter


True. I didn’t. Despite having 2 APs!


----------



## LSUmiss

Does anyone know if current APs are extended if that’s date will be your new renewal date? If not & you plan to renew, the extension doesn’t give you much.


----------



## TexasChick123

LSUmiss said:


> True. I didn’t. Despite having 2 APs!



I didn’t get one either.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Dfb info:

A Cast Member we spoke with said* face shields are also an acceptable face covering* since they cover the nose and mouth. They haven’t seen many folks wearing face shields, but they’re allowed.


----------



## KrissyD715

Perdita&Pongo said:


> 27th of June or July?


July


----------



## Magical Courtney

jade1 said:


> Curious what S&D will cost after MLS if nothing else is open.


I got a room at the Dolphin for $170 a night starting on Aug 1st. I booked prior to the MLS announcement. Just checked and it’s still around that price point. I personally think that’s not bad at all seeing as S&D are more on the moderate to deluxe level.


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> Just called, originally had a CR room garden view with a 50% CM discount ($260) was moved to Poly village, deluxe studio standard room
> Checking in July 1



Hey if that bridge gets done, you can (if you want) walk to MK-like you can from CR (but further of course).


----------



## Mal6586

LSUmiss said:


> Does anyone know if current APs are extended if that’s date will be your new renewal date? If not & you plan to renew, the extension doesn’t give you much.


I'm going to be watching specifically for this. Mine expired 4/23 but I had already renewed prior to the closure because we had a trip planned beginning 5/1 so I had to have it renewed already to do fastpasses for that trip in early March. If my new AP doesn't go from 1 year from the extension, I'm gonna be making some phone calls for sure!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> Dfb info:
> 
> A Cast Member we spoke with said* face shields are also an acceptable face covering* since they cover the nose and mouth. They haven’t seen many folks wearing face shields, but they’re allowed.


They probably haven't seen much of it because according to Disney that's not good enough

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
*Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face*
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable

ETA: And shame on DFB because they should know better than to prioritize what a CM said over written Disney policy


----------



## jade1

Magical Courtney said:


> I got a room at the Dolphin for $170 a night starting on Aug 1st. I booked prior to the MLS announcement. Just checked and it’s still around that price point. I personally think that’s not bad at all seeing as S&D are more on the moderate to deluxe level.



That's a great price IMO. More curious after MLS, but will know soon if WDW hotels will be competing.


----------



## yulilin3

jade1 said:


> Hey if that bridge gets done, you can (if you want) walk to MK-like you can from CR (but further of course).


That would be amazing!! I am just happy I might be able to walk to the GF.
I asked and she said as long as I can social distance I can visit the other resorts that are open


----------



## VeronicaZS

Arguetafamily said:


> Dfb info:
> 
> A Cast Member we spoke with said* face shields are also an acceptable face covering* since they cover the nose and mouth. They haven’t seen many folks wearing face shields, but they’re allowed.


This could be a game changer....


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> I understand why they’re doing what they’re doing. Ive just never seen a company try and deter people from spending money on their company. Its very strange.


It's just what's happening with COVID. Working in the food industry I'd say it's more widespread than maybe you realize. Many (most?) food companies *can not* keep up with grocery demand right now. Bottle makers can't make enough bottles, lid makers can't make enough lids, box makers can't make enough boxes, and food plants can't bake, make, or mix enough food down the lines meant to fill bags, boxes, and bottles (but they have plenty of space on the lines that pack giant tubs, crates and bins for restaurants!).  So now when you go to the grocery store, nothing is on sale, there's no promotional displays, and there are purchase limits on all sorts of products like yeast and ham. They're not trying to stick it to you, it's just no one can afford the sales increase that happens when Publix runs a BOGO. Disney has the exact same problem - not enough supply until COVID ends. So they are managing their business accordingly..


----------



## chasgoose

RWinNOLA said:


> Yeah I think most of the out of town we’d that visit Universal treat this as an add on to a Disney trip.  I know that’s what we do.  I suspect Universal crowds will go up when WDW opens.



Yeah, I don't think anywhere near as many out-of-towners do Universal as its own trip as they do with Disney. Not to say that it doesn't happen (and certainly there are plenty who add a day or two at Universal to a WDW trip), but there are presumably a lot more out-of-town visitors that only go to Disney and skip Universal than the other way around.


----------



## mcmry5

DGsAtBLT said:


> At least you guys actually got the passholder email that said nothing.
> 
> #bitter



#samehere
It’ll arrive in a few hours.

This is why I stalk the boards- other people get all kinds of emails WAY before I do!


----------



## cwaltjen

mcmry5 said:


> #samehere
> It’ll arrive in a few hours.
> 
> This is why I stalk the boards- other people get all kinds of emails WAY before I do!



Same here.  I usually get the pass holder email way after others.  And I never get a cancellation email for my June 1st trip.  I also never got the email to modify, confirm or cancel my July 4th trip, but was able to call and move resorts.

I had multiple CMs make sure that my email was correct, all of them said it was "weird" that I didn't receive the emails.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I still haven't gotten an email with an updated confirmation/total for one of my reservations that Disney removed the dining plan from yesterday. Gotta love the inconsistency. It's basically the only consistent thing lately.


----------



## Eric Smith

wareagle57 said:


> This is the only thing giving me hope reservations aren't that hard to get most days. Universal can't even reach their extremely limited capacity. Though the VQ system there still is horrible with only 2 real rides. If Disney has ALL rides on it, it will probably work fine. Everyone I know is telling people to stay away from Disney if they only go every so often. It's not worth it. I think Disney will hit capacity the first week, but after that it will be just slightly more crowded than Universal. But I'm an optimist. Still hope they will give something to APs to make up for the no park hopping. That is a huge value loss. I'd settle for some free exclusive merch, as long as it's more than a magnet and maybe some water park/mini golf tickets. Now I'm just dreaming.


I really don't think getting a park reservation on a given day is going to be an issue, especially if you're a resort guest.  It may be difficult to get a reservation at the specific park you're looking for (especially Magic Kingdom) on a specific day.  I think this situation is going to require people to be much more flexible with their planning which is a major shock for the way Disney World trips have been for the past few years.  

I think it really depends on what someone wants out of a Disney trip.  If they've never been and this is a once in a lifetime thing, people should absolutely reschedule.  It won't be the full Disney experience.  It really depends on what you're in to and what concessions you're willing to make.  The crowd sizes should be really low and it may be easier to get on a lot of rides or get a specific dining reservation.

I think they'll do something similar to what they did in Shanghai for APs and not start the clock immediately when the parks open.


----------



## Eric Smith

Magical Courtney said:


> I got a room at the Dolphin for $170 a night starting on Aug 1st. I booked prior to the MLS announcement. Just checked and it’s still around that price point. I personally think that’s not bad at all seeing as S&D are more on the moderate to deluxe level.


I wonder if they're planning on consolidating down to just the Swan once some teams get knocked out.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> They probably haven't seen much of it because according to Disney that's not good enough
> 
> All face coverings should:
> 
> Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> *Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face*
> Be secured with ties or ear loops
> Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
> 
> ETA: And shame on DFB because they should know better than to prioritize what a CM said over written Disney policy


DFB has gotten incredibly click baity ever since the parks closed down.  It wasn't great to start with and it has become horrible.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My “stop getting restless, passholders” email just came! Same day! Impressive


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DGsAtBLT said:


> My “stop getting restless, passholders” email just came! Same day! Impressive


Does it say anything significant? Clearly e mails don’t make it as far as Wales!


----------



## andyman8

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Does it say anything significant? Clearly e mails don’t make it as far as Wales!


Nope. Just "there will still be magic."


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> Lack of masks and lack of apparent caring on SeaWorld's part. They said the theater spaces were like a mask free free-for-all (paraphrasing).


If i expected anywhere would be lax on rules it was SW. For bag check you go through a metal detector while holding your backpacks, then bag check is done with the stick and they barely look.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
How long is this extended??


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??


According to The DIS, it does not have an end date officially.


----------



## LizzyDragon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How long is this extended??



The executive order determines when the requirement ends, and the order doesn't have an end date.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??


No end date listed.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> No end date listed.


I was hoping I was just missing it...


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??



Until 2022 if Disney has anything to do with it. “We don’t want people coming to visit us. Shut down the state”


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> If i expected anywhere would be lax on rules it was SW. For bag check you go through a metal detector while holding your backpacks, then bag check is done with the stick and they barely look.



To be fair, I've had Disney miss checking entire large pockets of my purses on multiple occasions.

Large enough that if I was a bad guy I could have definitely had bad things in there. So I think poor quality bag checks happen everywhere.


----------



## wareagle57

Does anyone know if the MLS is operating under the same bubble rules the NBA is? Since NBA players and family are not allowed to visit the parks and resorts, a hotel by itself like Coranado makes sense. They don’t feel so cooped up because they can get outside and go to restaurants ect on campus. But at the swan, you’re trapped inside for the most part unless you have access to the boardwalk, which seems to defeat the purpose unless boardwalk is closed to guests.


----------



## e_yerger

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??


This infuriates me. We have less new cases per day than other states, and there is no restriction on them. WHAT GIVES DESANTIS?!


----------



## Wreckem

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??



Right now it’s extended as long as Executive Order 20-52 is in place. 20-52 doesn’t expire until July 7. It’s possible they may extended 20-52 another 60 days if cases keep going up in Florida. We won’t know if they are going to extend or let 20-52 expire until the week of June 29.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

DGsAtBLT said:


> At least you guys actually got the passholder email that said nothing.
> 
> *#bitter*


Exactly what I was thinking!  I think all of you will get the AP notice about park reservations based on this e-mail - lucky group!!!!  No e-mail here - count me jealous!!!  Dang computer - it must be eating my Disney e-mails


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271099968644886528
> How long is this extended??


Indefinitely. That's what folks get for raising such a big stink about it me thinks- obviously that backfired if FL Dept of Health is tweeting about it today.

I think it was working out better for NY/CT/NJ people when FL had basically forgotten it was on the books.


----------



## Wreckem

e_yerger said:


> This infuriates me. We have less new cases per day than other states, and there is no restriction on them. WHAT GIVES DESANTIS?!



New cases are only one measure they look at. NY and NJ still lead the country in active cases by far.

While Texas has more new cases, it has a lot fewer active cases.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> To be fair, I've had Disney miss checking entire large pockets of my purses on multiple occasions.
> 
> Large enough that if I was a bad guy I could have definitely had bad things in there. So I think poor quality bag checks happen everywhere.


No,  but SW takes it to another level,  always have.  Why walk through a metal detector with your backpack still on?


----------



## e_yerger

Wreckem said:


> New cases are only one measure they look at. NY and NJ still lead the country in active cases by far.
> 
> While Texas has more new cases, it has a lot fewer active cases.


What is the difference between new cases and active cases?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Wreckem said:


> New cases are only one measure they look at. NY and NJ still lead the country in active cases by far.
> 
> While Texas has more new cases, it has a lot fewer active cases.



There are many measures, deaths per million being a HUGE factor


----------



## kverdon

As many people have pointed out I do think Disney is sending a message of "Stay Away" right now. But I also think it is because they have, or at least, had, way more reservations than the reduced capacity in the parks can handle.  They certainly don't want to have the scenario that people are fearing here that someone has a week long stay on property and only get admission 2 or 3 days into the parks.  THAT would be pretty bad.  Same is true of the resorts, why open more resorts to draw in more people until you know if you can accomodate them?  Yes they should have cut off reservations WAY earlier but that's done.  Hense they are opening the resorts they have to open and working on paring down the guest count until they get it where they need it to be.  Once that happens we will probably hear more and things will get a little warmer from them and we'll probaby see more value and moderate resorts open up.  I realy does suck for the folks that have to cancel but I think Disney would rather have you make that decision than make it for you right now.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

e_yerger said:


> What is the difference between new cases and active cases?



Well as an example NY has 380,000 people who have covid right now. 

Of that number, only 63,000 are deemed “ cured “

So while other states have more new cases, NY still has more active cases then anywhere else


----------



## Arguetafamily

e_yerger said:


> What is the difference between new cases and active cases?



New is, just tested positive. Active is, positive between any stage, minimal symptoms, ICU, hospitalized, basically all cases within the 14 day quarentine period.


----------



## Sandisw

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well as an example NY has 380,000 people who have covid right now. Of that number, only 63,000 are deemed “ cured “
> 
> So while other states have more new cases, NY still has more active cases then anywhere else



I am from CNY and I am not sure those are an accurate representation... we move to Phase 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Wreckem

Arguetafamily said:


> There are many measures, deaths per million being a HUGE factor



When it comes to travel restrictions that are looking at how quickly it’s via daily cases and how many cases they still have active.

Tri state area has slowed in new cases but have a ton of active cases. About 1/4 of the active cases in the US.

The reality domestic travel restrictions don’t really work unless you have an easy way to track who’s coming and going. The only state that can successfully enforce this one is Hawaii. And they require everyone landing in Hawaii to quarantine.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Wreckem said:


> When it comes to travel restrictions that are looking at how quickly it’s via daily cases and how many cases they still have active.
> 
> Tri state area has slowed in new cases but have a ton of active cases. About 1/4 of the active cases in the US.
> 
> The reality domestic travel restrictions don’t really work unless you have an easy way to track who’s coming and going. The only state that can successfully enforce this one is Hawaii. And they require everyone landing in Hawaii to quarantine.


Alaska is requiring a negative test within 72 hrs before flights into the state. If someone flies in without testing, they'll administer a test at the airport. Everyone has to take another test 7-14 days after arrival (and "minimize interactions" until that test comes back negative. "Minimize" means no eating at restaurants, no patronizing open theaters or museums, etc.) Alternatively, travelers into the state can opt to quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sandisw said:


> I am from CNY and I am not sure those are an accurate representation... we move to Phase 3 tomorrow.



yeah, i feel for people that are in these states but not near the NYC metro area (and I say this as someone in the NYC metro area)

There are areas of the country hit way harder (by any measure) than the southern tier of NY (for example)


----------



## yulilin3

Just called the Fl health dpt hotline and asked about the executive order, it does NOT have an expiration date and it's up to the Gov. to cancel it
here's the number for anyone that wants to ask 18667796121


----------



## Wreckem

yulilin3 said:


> Just called the Fl health dpt hotline and asked about the executive order, it does NOT have an expiration date and it's up to the Gov. to cancel it
> here's the number for anyone that wants to ask 18667796121



The way it’s written it runs as long as the underlying executive order declaring an emergency unless they revoke it. It probably won’t be canceled until the main Executive Order declaring an emergency expires and I’m not so sure they are going to let it expire on July 7.


----------



## npatellye

Wreckem said:


> The way it’s written it runs as long as the underlying executive order declaring an emergency unless they revoke it. It probably won’t be canceled until the main Executive Order declaring an emergency expires and I’m not so sure they are going to let it expire on July 7.


Agreed. But that does make me wonder if the order will also apply to those participating in the Special Olympics and to those attending the Republican Convention, both in Florida in July and August.


----------



## Mfowler7828

I live in CNY and presently we have had three deaths and 56 cases in are county total. I am traveling to Florida on July 19th and hopefully going to the Disney parks( if they let us get a reservation.) Personally am not concerned with this order as even if in place is unenforceable as you can just tell them at the airport your are locking in, then go do whatever you want. Only way I see this being a problem is if you use Magical express and Disney somehow makes it a policy to not let you stay at the hotel or go in the parks until after 14 days.


----------



## Makmak

EveDallas said:


> Do you happen to know if the ice machines at the resorts are working?


That’s an affirmative on the ice machines and other vending machines. Also, today I noticed on the app if you place a mobile order and are a passholder you can add park refillable cups to your order FREE....for as many entrees ordered. Wish I noticed yesterday but oh well. You get free refills all your first day then you can pay to renew it on other park days. But here’s the weird thing....I took that screenshot after I got my “free refillable cup for your first mobile order for passholders” so....wondering if it can be added every day. Testing that theory tomorrow.


----------



## Wreckem

npatellye said:


> Agreed. But that does make me wonder if the order will also apply to those participating in the Special Olympics and to those attending the Republican Convention, both in Florida in July and August.



Well if Jacksonville does get the RNC It will be because Dasantis guarantees 20-52 will be lifted by then. I’m not so sure it will be lifted by July 7. But it will be lifted by the RNC if it’s taking place in Jacksonville. They could always let 20-52 and every EO tied to it expire on July 7 and then pass a new scaled back one. If they still want any Covid restrictions in place(IE: phased openings still occurring, social distancing requirement, occupancy restrictions etc) there has to be an EO in place.


----------



## TexasChick123

I feel for those of you in areas of certain states which aren’t hit as hard. I completely get it. I live in a suburb of Houston. We currently have 11 people hospitalized with COVID in our county, and only a couple in the ICU. We’re a county of over 600K ppl too. I hope they lift the travel restrictions for y’all soon. It doesn’t seem fair.


----------



## Magical Courtney

Eric Smith said:


> I wonder if they're planning on consolidating down to just the Swan once some teams get knocked out.


I definitely think they will. Swan isn’t available until August 12th.


----------



## Magical Courtney

wareagle57 said:


> Does anyone know if the MLS is operating under the same bubble rules the NBA is? Since NBA players and family are not allowed to visit the parks and resorts, a hotel by itself like Coranado makes sense. They don’t feel so cooped up because they can get outside and go to restaurants ect on campus. But at the swan, you’re trapped inside for the most part unless you have access to the boardwalk, which seems to defeat the purpose unless boardwalk is closed to guests.


From what I read yes. I think they are going to consider both sides of S&D as the “bubble” so they can use all of the dinning options, amenities etc.


----------



## Krandor

Magical Courtney said:


> From what I read yes. I think they are going to consider both sides of S&D as the “bubble” so they can use all of the dinning options, amenities etc.



I posted some info on what the buble will look like in the MLS threa but yeah they will not be able to leave the hotel or WWoS except for certain planned entertainment things with Golf being the one mentioned like it was for the NBA.


----------



## heath9514

My UT tickets that I bought a few days after Disney quit selling were just extended to September 2021.


----------



## Sandisw

Someone posted this. Think it is promising

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...c-members-from-new-york.3803387/post-61993901


----------



## skeeter31

I’m wondering how busing is going to work at FW with all these people getting moved to the cabins. The campground is great, if you have a car or rent a golf cart, but if you’re reliant on the buses and have never stayed there before, you’re in for a rude awakening. The cabins can be quite spread out and far away from the main bus terminal, so you’ll have to wait for the internal bus first (which will have less space available for social distancing) then you’ll get to the main bus station where you’ll have to wait again. Going to be some unhappy guests.


----------



## Jacq7414

gottalovepluto said:


> Indefinitely. That's what folks get for raising such a big stink about it me thinks- obviously that backfired if FL Dept of Health is tweeting about it today.
> 
> I think it was working out better for NY/CT/NJ people when FL had basically forgotten it was on the books.


I wonder how long it’ll be for - I’m from Long Island and going next spring. I certainly hope it’s done by then


----------



## twinkie567

heath9514 said:


> My UT tickets that I bought a few days after Disney quit selling were just extended to September 2021.



Mine too! And it just happened recently, because when I looked at them earlier today they had not been extended.


----------



## heath9514

twinkie567 said:


> Mine too! And it just happened recently, because when I looked at them earlier today they had not been extended.


Yes! I didn't receive any notification about it either. I actually have received zero emails throughout this entire situation.


----------



## Bjn10

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/23077-cruise-lines-set-for-thursday-cdc-meeting.html


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bjn10 said:


> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/23077-cruise-lines-set-for-thursday-cdc-meeting.html



This is exciting! I doubt we will get big news but maybe some clues. So far DCL hasn't said a peep about the scheduled August Bahamian cruises.


----------



## Bjn10

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is exciting! I doubt we will get big news but maybe some clues. So far DCL hasn't said a peep about early August cruises.



Right a drop of news would be nice


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Bjn10 said:


> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/23077-cruise-lines-set-for-thursday-cdc-meeting.html




I honestly think if you just test every person walking on the ship ( with a rapid test that is reliable ) before you even get on the ship, showing everyone is negative.. that would be the safest

Maybe test on the ship also once few days later

Probably just keep the ship off islands for a few while and keep everything on board


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

heath9514 said:


> My UT tickets that I bought a few days after Disney quit selling were just extended to September 2021.


Same here! finally


----------



## Betty Rohrer

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I honestly think if you just test every person walking on the ship ( with a rapid test that is reliable ) before you even get on the ship, showing everyone is negative.. that would be the safest
> 
> Maybe test on the ship also once few days later
> 
> Probably just keep the ship off islands for a few while and keep everything on board


you could test negative as you walk on but 3 days later you could be down with fever and everything else. you would need to test 7 to 10 days and isolate until cruise to be safe


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

skeeter31 said:


> I’m wondering how busing is going to work at FW with all these people getting moved to the cabins. The campground is great, if you have a car or rent a golf cart, but if you’re reliant on the buses and have never stayed there before, you’re in for a rude awakening. The cabins can be quite spread out and far away from the main bus terminal, so you’ll have to wait for the internal bus first (which will have less space available for social distancing) then you’ll get to the main bus station where you’ll have to wait again. Going to be some unhappy guests.


We have a cabin booked for Thanksgiving week. First time staying at FW, and we'll have 4 kids w us. Does this mean we should rent a car? (We almost never do, since once we're at WDW we don't leave the bubble, but it's not really a big deal for us to rent one if needed.)


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Betty Rohrer said:


> you could test negative as you walk on but 3 days later you could be down with fever and everything else. you would need to test 7 to 10 days and isolate until cruise to be safe



I see


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is exciting! I doubt we will get big news but maybe some clues. So far DCL hasn't said a peep about the scheduled August Bahamian cruises.


The WF analyst says it’s expected to address crew repatriation, not the no sail order.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> The WF analyst says it’s expected to address crew repatriation, not the no sail order.



That is exactly why I am thinking it won't be big news, but instead clues.


----------



## cakebaker

Well, no email about modifying any reservations, but I did get a weird one about our Riviera and YC reservations. I have 2 booked for the same date, 1 as back up. I got an email showing me with reservations at CSR for my Riviera stay. lol There's a problem here. lol I have yet to call about any reservations, I never made a reservation for CSR. Pretty sure there's no reason to move me from the Riviera and even more sure that a move from a 1br villa at the Riviera to a regular room at CSR would not be something I'd agree to. Disney is doing a bang up job. And isn't CSR where the NBA is staying anyway??????


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I honestly think if you just test every person walking on the ship ( with a rapid test that is reliable ) before you even get on the ship, showing everyone is negative.. that would be the safest
> 
> Maybe test on the ship also once few days later
> 
> Probably just keep the ship off islands for a few while and keep everything on board


I'm really, really hoping they cancel our upcoming cruise for Oct 12 on the Magic. It would be the very first sailing after their currrent cancellation period and I don't feel like being a guinea pig. I'm pif, hoping they cancel before our cancellation date so I can get the 125% credit. I have horrid luck though and no doubt they'll start cruising or won't cancel before my no penalty cancellation date.


----------



## Makmak

yulilin3 said:


> um I don't think that's true, at least not the local APs. Obviously APs from other states it might be more difficult of them to come now. The whole situation with the economy and trust will take years to sort itself out, not just for the theme parks but in general
> We (local APs) are actually visiting the parks more often right now just to take advantage of the low crowds. It is not enough and that has always been the case.


Agree, there are tons of APs here and we are here as out of state APs....you can count the lanyards and AP face masks it’s hard to miss hahaha.


----------



## Llama mama

Has there been anymore staff recalled recently?


----------



## Ariel 1715

heath9514 said:


> My UT tickets that I bought a few days after Disney quit selling were just extended to September 2021.


Mine too, which makes me wonder if they are assuming you wont be able to use those tickets this year. I wonder if you will have to buy new tickets with the new reservation system...


----------



## KrissyD715

Tomorrow is the 30 day mark until parks reopen. What is everyone thinking about the reservation system?


----------



## Ensusieasm

e_yerger said:


> What is the difference between new cases and active cases?


A new case is a newly reported case. An active case is a case that is still active because the patient has not yet recovered.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

KrissyD715 said:


> Tomorrow is the 30 day mark until parks reopen. What is everyone thinking about the reservation system?



That we won't get it at the 30 day mark


----------



## Julie Amber

KrissyD715 said:


> Tomorrow is the 30 day mark until parks reopen. What is everyone thinking about the reservation system?


I'm thinking they'd better get it released soon so that people can figure out how to use it before their trip, or at least before they have to make major decisions like: Am I going to keep my trip dates, or need to move them because of not being able to get a park reservation.

I am also thinking that the longer they wait to release the details of the system and links to use it, the angrier people will be at Disney at large and less likely they will be to visit Disney this year. Although I know that a lot of people are saying that this is exactly what Disney wants, I also think that they need to be careful to not make people so angry that they don't come back at all and just find other places to spend their vacation dollars for years to come


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Ariel 1715 said:


> Mine too, which makes me wonder if they are assuming you wont be able to use those tickets this year. I wonder if you will have to buy new tickets with the new reservation system...


I think not, since they have released a new ticket policy for any ticket purchased up to June 6, they will get the extension including those direct from Disney. So, last week they had been extending tickets randomly so I think they were kinda working down the list from Direct to 3rd party or maybe by day linked.


----------



## Prof_obvious

I’m 31 days out and don’t know if they’re moving me from Pop or cancelling. I have tix and parkhopper, but no idea how the new reservation system works. Wondering when I might hear because there is some anxiety.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Prof_obvious said:


> I’m 31 days out and don’t know if they’re moving me from Pop or cancelling. I have tix and parkhopper, but no idea how the new reservation system works. Wondering when I might hear because there is some anxiety.


I cant imagine the anxiety being that close! Hope we get some news by the weekend! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We have a cabin booked for Thanksgiving week. First time staying at FW, and we'll have 4 kids w us. Does this mean we should rent a car? (We almost never do, since once we're at WDW we don't leave the bubble, but it's not really a big deal for us to rent one if needed.)


a car will not help you getting around in and I mean in the campground like the pool or store or dining. all of which can be a good hike with 4 kids as there is no car parking at any of those things. golf cart parking yes but no car parking. a car would help you with going to parks as you would have a bus ride to either bus depot or boat dock. you might be able to park near bus depot but you would be crossing bus and car route but there is no car parking near the boat dock which is how you would get to MK and there is a short walk, long enough to need a stroller if you have that age, to and from bus stop. if you are thinking about spending time at the campground I would look more at golf cart than a car rental esp if you are planning on dining at resort and not cooking meals as both eat in and take out have no car parking and are a hike from cabins. we have driven down and only used the car to get Disney Springs. sometimes we have had a golf cart and sometimes we have only used the buses. I tell the story  often last trip at that time 4 year old granddaughter was most upset when she found out the buses were not taking her home. they were another ride for her and one of her favorite rides at that. hope this helps you make the right choice for your family


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> They probably haven't seen much of it because according to Disney that's not good enough
> 
> All face coverings should:
> 
> Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> *Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face*
> Be secured with ties or ear loops
> Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
> 
> ETA: And shame on DFB because they should know better than to prioritize what a CM said over written Disney policy


Exactly.  I asked a couple different CM about it as it directly affects my family's ability to visit since we have 3 toddlers.  They explicitly mentioned Disney's guidelines which specify a traditional face mask that fits tightly around the mouth and nose and loops around the ears or behind the head.  They said the face shields I  ordered for my kids would *not* be acceptable.


----------



## one_cat

KrissyD715 said:


> Tomorrow is the 30 day mark until parks reopen. What is everyone thinking about the reservation system?


They just sent out surveys yesterday. It’s going to be awhile before they have a chance to analyze the results and make decisions.


----------



## princesscinderella

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> To be fair, I've had Disney miss checking entire large pockets of my purses on multiple occasions.
> 
> Large enough that if I was a bad guy I could have definitely had bad things in there. So I think poor quality bag checks happen everywhere.



I think the investment in x-ray scanners like universal would be great for Disney.  

  I will never forget when I was immediately behind a guy in the security check at magic kingdom, who when his diaper bag in the bottom of the stroller was inspected the Disney security guard pulled out a gun from it . The guard layed it on that little table and it freaked me out as I was next in line.  The gun toting Disney guest proceeded to say about 20 times in a row “put it away bob (the guard’s name)” while trying to discreetly flash some type of badge at him.  I stood there looking at the gun laying on the table for way too long while “Bob” signaled to the back check next to us to get help.  They ushered stroller gun man off to the side and about 4 guards showed up very quickly.  No idea the outcome, but they definitely find stuff in the bag checks.  Meanwhile my hubby and the kids were impatiently waiting for me to clear bag check as they always go through the no bag line, oblivious to my bag check crazy experience.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

princesscinderella said:


> I think the investment in x-ray scanners like universal would be great for Disney.
> 
> I will never forget when I was immediately behind a guy in the security check at magic kingdom, who when his diaper bag in the bottom of the stroller was inspected the Disney security guard pulled out a gun from it . The guard layed it on that little table and it freaked me out as I was next in line.  The gun toting Disney guest proceeded to say about 20 times in a row “put it away bob (the guard’s name)” while trying to discreetly flash some type of badge at him.  I stood there looking at the gun laying on the table for way too long while “Bob” signaled to the back check next to us to get help.  They ushered stroller gun man off to the side and about 4 guards showed up very quickly.  No idea the outcome, but they definitely find stuff in the bag checks.  Meanwhile my hubby and the kids were impatiently waiting for me to clear bag check as they always go through the no bag line, oblivious to my bag check crazy experience.



Oh, I know Disney finds lots of things that should not be brought into the parks in the checks. They definitely help. I was just pointing out how both systems have some big flaws.

I agree though, scanners would be an excellent upgrade!


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Julie Amber said:


> I'm thinking they'd better get it released soon so that people can figure out how to use it before their trip, or at least before they have to make major decisions like: Am I going to keep my trip dates, or need to move them because of not being able to get a park reservation.
> 
> I am also thinking that the longer they wait to release the details of the system and links to use it, the angrier people will be at Disney at large and less likely they will be to visit Disney this year. Although I know that a lot of people are saying that this is exactly what Disney wants, I also think that they need to be careful to not make people so angry that they don't come back at all and just find other places to spend their vacation dollars for years to come


Exactly. I just finished pricing out a Universal vacation for my same dates and it looks like it is going to be quite a bit cheaper. I'm looking at staying at the Royal Pacific but it is entirely possible the express pass won't even be needed the first week of August.


----------



## KrissyD715

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Exactly. I just finished pricing out a Universal vacation for my same dates and it looks like it is going to be quite a bit cheaper. I'm looking at staying at the Royal Pacific but it is entirely possible the express pass won't even be needed the first week of August.


Same. We just booked tonight. While we have hotel and tickets, if we can’t get in all four parks while we’re there, we’d rather wait. I hate having two paid-for reservations just hanging out. I’d like to be able to cancel one and know where we’re headed.


----------



## Mlchiranky

Ariel 1715 said:


> Mine too, which makes me wonder if they are assuming you wont be able to use those tickets this year. I wonder if you will have to buy new tickets with the new reservation system...


I think everyone has the same extension, they were just late to the UT ones. Mine extended today as well


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Dallasmomoftwo said:


> Exactly. I just finished pricing out a Universal vacation for my same dates and it looks like it is going to be quite a bit cheaper. I'm looking at staying at the Royal Pacific but it is entirely possible the express pass won't even be needed the first week of August.



I just booked Royal Pacific at Universal for the long Labor Day weekend.  We currently have CBR but without knowing if they will even be open I went ahead and booked Universal.  We may actually cancel CBR anyway and just do Disney for one day with our AP if I can get reservations.  We already have DVC reservations for a week the end of July.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

KrissyD715 said:


> Same. We just booked tonight. While we have hotel and tickets, if we can’t get in all four parks while we’re there, we’d rather wait. I hate having two paid-for reservations just hanging out. I’d like to be able to cancel one and know where we’re headed.


And it is nice that Universal will allow you to cancel with 24 hours notice without penalty as long as you book by June 30.


----------



## Pksmom03

heath9514 said:


> My UT tickets that I bought a few days after Disney quit selling were just extended to September 2021.


Mine were still saying they expired in 2020 but I went back and looked after reading your post and now mine also say 2021 expiration.


----------



## wdwoutsider

https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...ed_by_id=2435da60-a36d-11e5-a509-b98f5efd1d2a
change.org petition asking for disneyland to delay opening.   Probably annoying for disney PR to handle because news articles will pull this into any future issues, but nothing that would really stop Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wdwoutsider said:


> https://www.change.org/p/the-walt-d...ed_by_id=2435da60-a36d-11e5-a509-b98f5efd1d2a
> change.org asking for disneyland to delay opening.


I’m sure Disneyland is going to take that very seriously


----------



## Mit88

He _could_ listen, but I doubt he will. If they don’t open in July, then they probably wouldn’t open the remainder of the year. Assuming there’s a 2nd wave in October/November, it’s easier to just keep it closed through the wave, whereas if it’s open, it’s unlikely it’ll shut back down. No, DLR isn’t a huge tourist attraction, but it still does bring in a good amount of revenue for the state. Not as much as WDW does for Florida, but it’s not “nothing”


----------



## disneyfan150

Mit88 said:


> Im waiting for Disney to post links on their site and MDE directing you to Universal on site Hotels and Universal/SeaWorld Ticket pages. At this rate, it seems to be inevitable


This is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time!

Guess what? I just booked a hotel and air to Universal!  We leave this coming Monday!

Hoping to still get to go to YC the first week in August. That is my last week of summer before going back to work/school. But I was afraid the resort wouldn't work out, a hurricane blows in, cases rise through the roof, or some other emergency.  So I figured I'd book a little fun while I still had the chance. I lost my perfectly planned cruise and I am ready to get out of the house.  I am still really hoping we get to YC.


----------



## zemmer

They extended the 9/26/21 expiration date to Military Salute tickets!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> the question is will the governer.  Last I saw disney still needed local and state approval for their plan and with California being California the governer could listen.


Newsom and Iger have been in direct communication- see the UFC fight Newsom asked Iger to shutdown. I don’t see Newsom saying no to Iger.

Mayor of Anaheim has already put out a note happy about it.

And I don’t see OC stepping in and saying no honestly... Geez, after what went down with the mask rule attempt I don’t want to imagine the hell the locals would raise if the temporary head of the health department stopped DLR from opening


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Newsom and Iger have been in direct communication- see the UFC fight Newsom asked Iger to shutdown. I don’t see Newsom saying no to Iger.
> 
> Mayor of Anaheim has already put out a note happy about it.
> 
> And I don’t see OC stepping in and saying no honestly... Geez, after what went down with the mask rule attempt I don’t want to imagine the hell the locals would raise if the temporary head of the health department stopped DLR from opening



Sounds good then.   I just don't see CA as the same rubber stamp as I saw FL as.


----------



## sweetyk83

zemmer said:


> They extended the 9/26/21 expiration date to Military Salute tickets!


I just checked MDE and only a few of ours changed but I’m sure they’ll all catch up and be updated. I’m really happy they’re doing this. I had emailed about this and they just told me tough luck basically, wait till tix are released for next year. This is a weight off my shoulders for sure!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

An interesting new observation:

There are some people reporting that their Armed Forces Salute (military) tickets have recieved the 2021 extension. It seems to be a slow roll out, with not all tickets even the same party getting the change at once. Personally, mine hasn't changed, but I find this interesting (and awesome) since it was previously mentioned that these wouldn't be extended. If it ends up being true across the board that will surely help a lot of people!

* & I now see we already covered this   man, missed it by half an hour! That's what I get for showering instead of following the Disney news


----------



## Bjn10

So ? Are packages due 7 days out or 30 I’ve seen different numbers


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

Bjn10 said:


> So ? Are packages due 7 days out or 30 I’ve seen different numbers


In the MDE chat, they told me 7 days but that it was on a case by case basis. They said I had to call to confirm. I haven't done that yet but will before we get to our 30 day mark. We are at 49 days to go.


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> An interesting new observation:
> 
> There are some people reporting that their Armed Forces Salute (military) tickets have recieved the 2021 extension. It seems to be a slow roll out, with not all tickets even the same party getting the change at once. Personally, mine hasn't changed, but I find this interesting (and awesome) since it was previously mentioned that these wouldn't be extended. If it ends up being true across the board that will surely help a lot of people!
> 
> * & I now see we already covered this   man, missed it by half an hour! That's what I get for showering instead of following the Disney news


It's awesome! We currently hold two Salute tickets and one has changed and one hasn't. I figure soon though! 
Great news for so many people who can't travel this year!


----------



## mom2elle

Today has to be “Soon” right? Maybe we get some news later in the day?


----------



## vinotinto

mom2elle said:


> Today has to be “Soon” right? Maybe we get some news later in the day?


It’s Friday! I wonder what announcements will be announced at 5pm today that will send the DISBoards and TAs into a frenzy...


----------



## Dis_Yoda

mom2elle said:


> Today has to be “Soon” right? Maybe we get some news later in the day?


Probably right at 9PM!


----------



## shoreward

ESPN is reporting that one proposal from the NBA has 14 teams staying at one resort (CSR).  Many players are said not to be pleased with the prospect.

This is a fun read:

https://www.orlandopinstripedpost.com/2020/6/9/21281282/nba-disney-hotels-orlando-florida


----------



## Eric Smith

shoreward said:


> ESPN is reporting that one proposal from the NBA has 14 teams staying at one resort (CSR).  Many players are said not to be pleased with the prospect.
> 
> This is a fun read:
> 
> https://www.orlandopinstripedpost.com/2020/6/9/21281282/nba-disney-hotels-orlando-florida


I have a really hard time finding any sympathy for the players in this situation.  They can't shut down the whole property because the millionaires want to be farther apart.


----------



## cakebaker

shoreward said:


> ESPN is reporting that one proposal from the NBA has 14 teams staying at one resort (CSR).  Many players are said not to be pleased with the prospect.
> 
> This is a fun read:
> 
> https://www.orlandopinstripedpost.com/2020/6/9/21281282/nba-disney-hotels-orlando-florida


I honestly couldn't care less how the players feel about where they're staying, but where did you read that they are unhappy with CSR? Not surprised that they would consider CSR to be below them, I just haven't seen an article that says that and didn't find it in the link you posted.


----------



## shoreward

cakebaker said:


> I honestly couldn't care less how the players feel about where they're staying, but where did you read that they are unhappy with CSR? Not surprised that they would consider CSR to be below them, I just haven't seen an article that says that and didn't find it in the link you posted.


They are not happy about 14 teams staying at the same hotel - any hotel.


----------



## cakebaker

shoreward said:


> They are not happy about 14 teams staying at the same hotel - any hotel.


Yes, I was wanting to know where  you got that information from.


----------



## MrsBooch




----------



## shoreward

cakebaker said:


> Yes, I was wanting to know where  you got that information from.


I heard a sound clip on the radio this morning from ESPN reporter who covers the NBA.

There are stories of NBA teams on the road that changed their travel arrangements after hearing that another NBA team was staying at the same hotel, at the same time.

Welcome to the privileged world of pro sports!!


----------



## DisneyEater

shoreward said:


> I heard a sound clip on the radio this morning from ESPN reporter who covers the NBA.
> 
> There are stories of NBA teams on the road that changed their travel arrangements after hearing that another NBA team was staying at the same hotel, at the same time.
> 
> Welcome to the privileged world of pro sports!!



I fail to see how changing the hotel you want to stay at and pay for on the road is privileged. Anyone who travels can do the exact same.


----------



## Krandor

A lot of details here on procedures for MLS tournament and the bubble and all that.  Some things are still being worked out but gives an idea of what all they are doing  

https://www.espn.com/soccer/major-l...at-we-know-about-player-testinggroupsschedule


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...dolphin-food-wine-classic-cancelled-for-2020/


----------



## Mit88

The playoffs are very competitive, which is pretty obvious. If you’re playing a team, you don’t want to share hotel space with your opponent where strategy could overlap


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> The playoffs are very competitive, which is pretty obvious. If you’re playing a team, you don’t want to share hotel space with your opponent where strategy could overlap



If this is a real issue (which I'm sure it is) then this should have been addressed before announcing this was happening. 

Unless they are keeping other resorts closed to house the NBA and it never was just at CSR...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vinotinto said:


> It’s Friday! I wonder what announcements will be announced at 5pm today that will send the DISBoards and TAs into a frenzy...



♪ ♫ ♪
It's Friday, Friday
Gotta dump bad new on Friday
♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> If this is a real issue (which I'm sure it is) then this should have been addressed before announcing this was happening.
> 
> Unless they are keeping other resorts closed to house the NBA and it never was just at CSR...



Well I think that has been the case. Maybe I’m missing something but there have been rumors that 3 hotels would be closed possibly for the 2 sports leagues being held down there. They never addressed CSR but the math was easily added up when rooms weren’t available at the resort about 2 months ago


----------



## yulilin3

DisneyEater said:


> I fail to see how changing the hotel you want to stay at and pay for on the road is privileged. Anyone who travels can do the exact same.


I think the issue is that they (the players) are not paying for the stay,  and also they are getting paid to play,  it's their job.


----------



## shoreward

DisneyEater said:


> I fail to see how changing the hotel you want to stay at and pay for on the road is privileged. Anyone who travels can do the exact same.


My point is that the NBA has made plans for the teams playing in Orlando, under challenging circumstances.  The players are employees of the teams. This is essentially business travel.  Business travelers need to normally stay at hotels dictated/negotiated by their employers.  Just like successful people in the entertainment industry who can dictate certain conditions, so can pro athletes.  This is not the world most people live in, if not footing the bill.  I am not saying they shouldn’t do it, just that many do.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Well I think that has been the case. Maybe I’m missing something but there have been rumors that 3 hotels would be closed possibly for the 2 sports leagues being held down there. They never addressed CSR but the math was easily added up when rooms weren’t available at the resort about 2 months ago



Oh got it. I thought it was just CSR for NBA and Swan/Dolphin for MLS.


----------



## Mit88

What I find a little entitled are journalists that will be down at WDW covering the remainder of the season calling it a “hostage” situation being “stuck” at WDW for 2+ months. Sorry, but there are far worse situations you could be in for 2 months than being “stuck” at world class resorts with plentiful amenities, while getting paid


----------



## Devil13

Mit88 said:


> The playoffs are very competitive, which is pretty obvious. If you’re playing a team, you don’t want to share hotel space with your opponent where strategy could overlap



I see this as a non-issue. The majority of the players are friends and teams have separate meeting rooms for strategy/gameplans. The real concern would be everyone sharing a practice facility where those plans are actually implemented and all teams have access. I'm going to assume that there is some type of schedule for that as well. These aren't normal times so concessions need to be made.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Oh got it. I thought it was just CSR for NBA and Swan/Dolphin for MLS.



I think Jambo House has been unavailable for about a month. It’s unlikely Disney will even make an official statement of where the players will be staying out of safety for the players, even though their resorts have/will be leaked regardless. But its not something I see Disney making a public announcement of


----------



## Sandisw

People are reporting in another thread that POP and CBR are headed back soon.  Anyone else hear this? Or seen call back lists from Disney?


----------



## Krandor

Devil13 said:


> I see this as a non-issue. The majority of the players are friends and teams have separate meeting rooms for strategy/gameplans. The real concern would be everyone sharing a practice facility where those plans are actually implemented and all teams have access. I'm going to assume that there is some type of schedule for that as well. These aren't normal times so concessions need to be made.



Yep which is why one thing we are seeing with MLS is teams are not arriving at the same time.  Those that can are going to train in their home facilities for as long as possible before coming down if they are in states where they can.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> I think Jambo House has been unavailable for about a month. It’s unlikely Disney will even make an official statement of where the players will be staying out of safety for the players, even though their resorts have/will be leaked regardless. But its not something I see Disney making a public announcement of



Jambo inventory was gone about 10 days.  According to DVC president, it was a glitch...but, I still believe it was blocked for other reasons.

Even though it’s now back, Jambo has not been announced to be opening...


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> People are reporting in another thread that POP and CBR are headed back soon.  Anyone else hear this? Or seen call back lists from Disney?



Haven't heard that but would make sense to want skyliner open when DHS and Epcot open.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sandisw said:


> People are reporting in another thread that POP and CBR are headed back soon.  Anyone else hear this? Or seen call back lists from Disney?



The Mara cast members were called back but that's not opening. It's possible they're calling back cast members to help elsewhere. I don't think Pop merch necessarily means they are opening.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I think Jambo House has been unavailable for about a month. It’s unlikely Disney will even make an official statement of where the players will be staying out of safety for the players, even though their resorts have/will be leaked regardless. But its not something I see Disney making a public announcement of


I agree with this. I have a feeling there will be a bunch of resorts that just don’t open for a while and we’ll be left to assume it’s because NBA may be using them.  They may spread the players between a few different resorts, or house them all at one, but we’ll never know for sure for safety reasons. But the rumors sure will be flying on here lol.


----------



## junderwood99

Sandisw said:


> People are reporting in another thread that POP and CBR are headed back soon.  Anyone else hear this? Or seen call back lists from Disney?


My understanding is that CM's are booking Pop and CBR for dates in later 2020 and they should not be. Not sure what will happen with this reservations as we move forward. But, the current status is they should only be rebooking DVC or FW for any dates in 2020 at this time. 
Needless to say, this is a huge mess. I have some choice opinions on it - but as a TA - I'll respect my pride and joy for now!


----------



## Skippyboo

Once all the parks open up, no way can they go with just the DVC hotels being open. CBR and Pop are large hotels plus with the Skyliner access it’s will be easier to social distance on Skyliner than a bus.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> What I find a little entitled are journalists that will be down at WDW covering the remainder of the season calling it a “hostage” situation being “stuck” at WDW for 2+ months. Sorry, but there are far worse situations you could be in for 2 months than being “stuck” at world class resorts with plentiful amenities, while getting paid



"hostage" is definitely too strong and the wrong word to use.  I can see being concerned and not happy about being away from family and "stuck" in one location for months.  Doesn't mean you don't suck it up and do it but I can understand not being crazy about that aspect


----------



## Sandisw

junderwood99 said:


> My understanding is that CM's are booking Pop and CBR for dates in later 2020 and they should not be. Not sure what will happen with this reservations as we move forward. But, the current status is they should only be rebooking DVC or FW for any dates in 2020 at this time.
> Needless to say, this is a huge mess. I have some choice opinions on it - but as a TA - I'll respect my pride and joy for now!



Sorry.  I meant reporting that CMs are being called back to work soon at those places .


----------



## sullivan.kscott

PPFlight75 said:


> Well I think it’s working. I’m so considering dropping my Disney trip for August and going to Universal. I know when I’m not wanted


We postponed Disney indefinitely, and extended what was a bookend to start the trip to a week at Universal in August. Surprisingly, my kids took it better than I did! They’ve been waiting for a while to build some droids, so I thought they’d be devastated.


----------



## skeeter31

Skippyboo said:


> Once all the parks open up, no way can they go with just the DVC hotels being open. CBR and Pop are large hotels plus with the Skyliner access it’s will be easier to social distance on Skyliner than a bus.


Well they definitely can keep just those resorts open if they don’t want a large amount of people on property. CBR and Pop being large also works against them from a staffing prospective. A lot more housekeeping staff needed in those resorts.


----------



## yulilin3

Some CM have been recalled for the DVC resorts, start to work next Wednesday June 17
The schedules have now shifted to coming out on Wednesday as well.
No CM theme parks calls have been made, some merchandise park CM have been recalled to go to DS and Warehouse to start "soon"


----------



## Skippyboo

junderwood99 said:


> My understanding is that CM's are booking Pop and CBR for dates in later 2020 and they should not be. Not sure what will happen with this reservations as we move forward. But, the current status is they should only be rebooking DVC or FW for any dates in 2020 at this time.
> Needless to say, this is a huge mess. I have some choice opinions on it - but as a TA - I'll respect my pride and joy for now!


How can they take all the people booked at Pop, All Stars, Caribbean Beach and the both Port Orleans and tell them you have to go to DVC which are Deluxe resorts? Are they going to make them pay the price difference?


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> "hostage" is definitely too strong and the wrong word to use.  I can see being concerned and not happy about being away from family and "stuck" in one location for months.  Doesn't mean you don't suck it up and do it but I can understand not being crazy about that aspect



I've been on business trips to nice locations before and still didn't enjoy being away from home.   Weeks or months on end would be rough.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> some merchandise park CM have been recalled to go to DS and Warehouse to start "soon"



I wonder if this is where those Pop merch CMs that are rumored to have been recalled are going.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Homecomin' releases temporary menu and statement on reusable squeeze bottles (refills will still be offered). note brunch will not be offered when they first reopen

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/home...ment-on-refillable-moonshine-squeeze-bottles/


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> What I find a little entitled are journalists that will be down at WDW covering the remainder of the season calling it a “hostage” situation being “stuck” at WDW for 2+ months. Sorry, but there are far worse situations you could be in for 2 months than being “stuck” at world class resorts with plentiful amenities, while getting paid


I'd rather be with my family for those two months, but that's just me.


----------



## Eric Smith

Skippyboo said:


> How can they take all the people booked at Pop, All Stars, Caribbean Beach and the both Port Orleans and tell them you have to go to DVC which are Deluxe resorts? Are they going to make them pay the price difference?


So far, as long as people have kept the same dates, there was no price increase.  The people also didn't get a choice as to what resort they were moved to from what I've heard.


----------



## CastAStone

Just because they open CBR and Pop doesn't mean that they open all of CBR and Pop. Something to watch for.


----------



## woody337

Skippyboo said:


> Once all the parks open up, no way can they go with just the DVC hotels being open. CBR and Pop are large hotels plus with the Skyliner access it’s will be easier to social distance on Skyliner than a bus.


Thats been my concern. There simply isn't enough space to condense all the guests to the dvc resorts. If they are expecting that many people that will make it even harder to get park reservations


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> What I find a little entitled are journalists that will be down at WDW covering the remainder of the season calling it a “hostage” situation being “stuck” at WDW for 2+ months. Sorry, but there are far worse situations you could be in for 2 months than being “stuck” at world class resorts with plentiful amenities, while getting paid



You are taking it too personally. This situation turned pro sports upside down. Not everyone is going to be happy about this arrangement. Yes they will do what needs to be done, but they can complain if they want to just like anyone else.


----------



## Searc

Skippyboo said:


> How can they take all the people booked at Pop, All Stars, Caribbean Beach and the both Port Orleans and tell them you have to go to DVC which are Deluxe resorts? Are they going to make them pay the price difference?


If Disney moves you, you will not be charged the price difference. It wasn't the guests decision to close a resort.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Searc said:


> I'd rather be with my family for those two months, but that's just me.



For millions of dollars I'd pack my husband's bags for him


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I wonder if this is where those Pop merch CMs that are rumored to have been recalled are going.


No idea,  i have several friends who know co workers have been called to DS, warehouse and then most of the dvc resorts


----------



## Searc

Krandor said:


> I've been on business trips to nice locations before and still didn't enjoy being away from home.   Weeks or months on end would be rough.


Yep, my DH hates traveling for work.


----------



## Searc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> For millions of dollars I'd pack my husband's bags for him


Sports writers/media don't make millions of dollars. The only ones getting rich are the players and coaches.


----------



## wombat_5606

Searc said:


> I'd rather be with my family for those two months, but that's just me.



This year, I'd jump at the chance.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Searc said:


> Sports writers/media don't make millions of dollars. The only ones getting rich are the players and coaches.



I get it.

My job requires travel 3-4 days a week. My husband's job would often require him to be gone for months at a time. Sometimes work sucks. Travel can be fun, or travel can suck. Everyone has parts of their work that sucks. It is what it is but if we would like to get paid for that particular job, we find a way to deal with it. 

Having a secure job and getting paid is not the worst thing in the current economy. The silver lining, I'm sure there will be some fun things thrown in for staff. Parts will suck, but it is what you make of it.


----------



## Skippyboo

Eric Smith said:


> So far, as long as people have kept the same dates, there was no price increase.  The people also didn't get a choice as to what resort they were moved to from what I've heard.


But that’s for the period when the parks are closed. So a lot of people probably canceled or modified to a later date. What happens after all the parks are open? All the onsite benefits are removed. The only possible onsite benefit is that the park reservation system could favor onsite people over off site.


----------



## Arym

Skippyboo said:


> How can they take all the people booked at Pop, All Stars, Caribbean Beach and the both Port Orleans and tell them you have to go to DVC which are Deluxe resorts? Are they going to make them pay the price difference?



I understand that right now people with reservations are being moved with no additional charge but what about those of us who would like to come visit and didn't have something booked already? We've been priced out of staying on site if only DVC resorts are available. Without staying onsite, would we even be able to get park reservations? It seems to me that it would be considerate if a variety of price levels were made available.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> The playoffs are very competitive, which is pretty obvious. If you’re playing a team, you don’t want to share hotel space with your opponent where strategy could overlap


They’re gonna have to suck it up as there just aren’t enough hotels for that and resist the urge to discuss strategy out in the hotel lobby.

There’s gonna be so much drama at their hotel/s I almost wish they were making a reality tv show on it


----------



## Devil13

sullivan.kscott said:


> We postponed Disney indefinitely, and extended what was a bookend to start the trip to a week at Universal in August. Surprisingly, my kids took it better than I did! They’ve been waiting for a while to build some droids, so I thought they’d be devastated.



We're in the same boat. Lack of info combined with a significant reduction in value (both issues are tied together) is pointing me to Universal for August as well. Considering APs and taking at least a year (typically 3 trips) off of Disney.


----------



## Flamingeaux

It would be highly insensitive of NBA players to complain about poor working conditions given what is going on in this country's economy.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> They’re gonna have to suck it up as there just aren’t enough hotels for that and resist the urge to discuss strategy out in the hotel lobby.
> 
> There’s gonna be so much drama at their hotel/s I almost wish they were making a reality tv show on it



Quaran-teamed: The NBA Story

Now streaming on Disney+


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arym said:


> I understand that right now people with reservations are being moved with no additional charge but what about those of us who would like to come visit and didn't have something booked already? We've been priced out of staying on site if only DVC resorts are available. Without staying onsite, would we even be able to get park reservations? It seems to me that it would be considerate if a variety of price levels were made available.


It’s unknown when people who don’t have reservations will be able to book a WDW property. Could be next week. Could be next month. Could be next year.

And the last few months have taught me “considerate” is not in Disney’s vocabulary...


----------



## Sandisw

Skippyboo said:


> How can they take all the people booked at Pop, All Stars, Caribbean Beach and the both Port Orleans and tell them you have to go to DVC which are Deluxe resorts? Are they going to make them pay the price difference?



If they keep their trip, no.  If they rebook now to new dates, then yes because that is all that is open so far.  If they want to wait, they cancel and then can call to book once more are announced.


----------



## junderwood99

Searc said:


> If Disney moves you, you will not be charged the price difference. It wasn't the guests decision to close a resort.


If you have a package for check in thru a July 11th departure and still want to keep your package - they are moving you to DVC or FW at no additional charge - as those are the only resorts open.  If you want to move your dates to later in 2020 (after July 11th) - you can move to DVC or FW but you must pay the difference in the room rate. Hopefully that helps!  
Side note: My original post was the fact that some CM's are moving packages to Pop or CBR for later in 2020 and they are NOT supposed to be doing that at this time - so who knows what will happen to those reservations. Again, the lack of information is becoming very frustrating for everyone - TA's included. I understand the reason for the quietness (i.e. excessive bloggers, etc) - but with so many changes and not much information - its a tough time. Hopefully we'll hear some information "soon"


----------



## gottalovepluto

Flamingeaux said:


> It would be highly insensitive of NBA players to complain about poor working conditions given what is going on in this country's economy.


Wait until the CSR Chromecast TVs start glitching out and Disney IT needs to come to the rescue. Day. After. Day.


----------



## Searc

junderwood99 said:


> If you have a package for check in thru a July 11th departure and still want to keep your package - they are moving you to DVC or FW at no additional charge - as those are the only resorts open.  If you want to move your dates to later in 2020 (after July 11th) - you can move to DVC or FW but you must pay the difference in the room rate. Hopefully that helps!
> Side note: My original post was the fact that some CM's are moving packages to Pop or CBR for later in 2020 and they are NOT supposed to be doing that at this time - so who knows what will happen to those reservations. Again, the lack of information is becoming very frustrating for everyone - TA's included. I understand the reason for the quietness (i.e. excessive bloggers, etc) - but with so many changes and not much information - its a tough time. Hopefully we'll hear some information "soon"


Thank you for the clarification on dates.


----------



## Sandisw

Arym said:


> I understand that right now people with reservations are being moved with no additional charge but what about those of us who would like to come visit and didn't have something booked already? We've been priced out of staying on site if only DVC resorts are available. Without staying onsite, would we even be able to get park reservations? It seems to me that it would be considerate if a variety of price levels were made available.



I think the issue is that they can’t let everyone in the park potentially and so won’t be opening all right away.  DVC had to open legally when it is...next logical sense is to open the deluxe hotel parts because complex is already being run on a limited basis.

For all we know, by August things will return to many hotels...but until then, they are going to take baby steps


----------



## gottalovepluto

junderwood99 said:


> If you have a package for check in thru a July 11th departure and still want to keep your package - they are moving you to DVC or FW at no additional charge - as those are the only resorts open.  If you want to move your dates to later in 2020 (after July 11th) - you can move to DVC or FW but you must pay the difference in the room rate. Hopefully that helps!
> Side note: My original post was the fact that some CM's are moving packages to Pop or CBR for later in 2020 and they are NOT supposed to be doing that at this time - so who knows what will happen to those reservations. Again, the lack of information is becoming very frustrating for everyone - TA's included. I understand the reason for the quietness (i.e. excessive bloggers, etc) - but with so many changes and not much information - its a tough time. Hopefully we'll hear some information "soon"


Someone also got moved to BC later this year so imho people should not hesitate to ask and even push (a bit & appropriately, not being jerk obviously) for CM to just try it if they don’t want DVC/FW later this year.


----------



## Sandisw

gottalovepluto said:


> Someone also got moved to BC later this year so imho people should not hesitate to ask and even push (a bit & appropriately, not being jerk obviously) for CM to just try it if they don’t want DVC/FW later this year.



Correct and that is why it is being reported to be a potential  CM error.  It should not have happened.  CMS are only supposed to offer DVc or Ft Wilderness At this time until they announce opening dates for other places.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> You are taking it too personally. This situation turned pro sports upside down. Not everyone is going to be happy about this arrangement. Yes they will do what needs to be done, but they can complain if they want to just like anyone else.



The situation sucks for many people, but they’re complaining about working when many people have been laid off or still haven’t returned to work yet. There are professions that men and women are away from their families more than 2 months and get paid much less than these journalists and don’t exactly have the set up that Disney is providing these people and they don’t complain.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I get it.
> 
> My job requires travel 3-4 days a week. My husband's job would often require him to be gone for months at a time. Sometimes work sucks. Travel can be fun, or travel can suck. Everyone has parts of their work that sucks. It is what it is but if we would like to get paid for that particular job, we find a way to deal with it.
> 
> Having a secure job and getting paid is not the worst thing in the current economy. The silver lining, I'm sure there will be some fun things thrown in for staff. Parts will suck, but it is what you make of it.



And for the writers it could be a great opportunity.  Not many reportes are going to have access to the players and coaches durring the tournament so they will have very close to exclusive access to them during this time so it could be a good chance for some reporters to get their name out there more then normal by being able to write articles that others can't.


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> Sports writers/media don't make millions of dollars. The only ones getting rich are the players and coaches.



The journalists being invited aren’t scrounging by life depositing coins into coin star. Don’t let them fool you, they are treated very well if they’re in the position to be invited to a very exclusive atmosphere.


----------



## KrissyD715

Sandisw said:


> Correct and that is why it is being reported to be a potential  CM error.  It should not have happened.  CMS are only supposed to offer DVc or Ft Wilderness At this time until they announce opening dates for other places.


What happens to CM errors though? Does Disney correct them or let them go?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> The journalists being invited aren’t scrounging by life depositing coins into coin star. Don’t let them fool you, they are treated very well if they’re in the position to be invited to a very exclusive atmosphere.



Pretty sure I read the journalists have to pay their own way.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> The journalists being invited aren’t scrounging by life depositing coins into coin star. Don’t let them fool you, they are treated very well if they’re in the position to be invited to a very exclusive atmosphere.



Ah Coin Star! That's helped us a few times over the years.


----------



## Sandisw

KrissyD715 said:


> What happens to CM errors though? Does Disney correct them or let them go?



No idea...but if I was a guest who was rescheduled and pushed it,  knowing it is not supposed to happen, I’d probably at least expect I could get canceled 

Now, IMO, the one sent to BC in November might not get caught...but, I also am going to assume that now that there are reports it is happening, that they have taken steps to ensure CMS don’t continue doing it.


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> The journalists being invited aren’t scrounging by life depositing coins into coin star. Don’t let them fool you, they are treated very well if they’re in the position to be invited to a very exclusive atmosphere.


Having to pay for your own accommodations for 3.5 months isn't being treated very well.


----------



## Krandor

Disney related but not park related.  LA releases rules on how TV and movies can start  to film again.    These are not completely final because the unions and guilds still need to weigh in but these are the starting point.  

https://tvline.com/2020/06/12/how-tv-shows-will-return-safely-post-pandemic/


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure I read the journalists have to pay their own way.



They aren’t individually paying. The media outlet they work for will be paying. And that’s for smaller outlets. Disney isn’t likely going to charge their own employees at ESPN to follow the season


----------



## JacknSally

*I haven't seen the journalist complaints personally, so I don't know who is saying what exactly, but in general I can imagine that having to pay for 3.5 months in a hotel you aren't allowed to leave is big reason for the unhappiness. Even at a discounted rate, 100 consecutive nights in a hotel is a lot of money. The article linked in this tweet even mentions that makes this cost-prohibitive for most outlets.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271093311894360067*


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> Having to pay for your own accommodations for 3.5 months isn't being treated very well.



Their company will pay it.  The journalists won't be paying it themselves but I don't see any reason that people that are not required to be there should get free lodgiing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KrissyD715 said:


> What happens to CM errors though? Does Disney correct them or let them go?


The computer allowed or it didn’t. These CMs aren’t doing this by pen and paper for heavens sake. I expect the reservations to just become one of the thousands of other reservations at their new hotel that will need to be moved if the hotel is still closed when their trip time comes.


----------



## Searc

JacknSally said:


> *I haven't seen the journalist complaints personally, so I don't know who is saying what exactly, but in general I can imagine that having to pay for 3.5 months in a hotel you aren't allowed to leave is big reason for the unhappiness. Even at a discounted rate, 100 consecutive nights in a hotel is a lot of money. The article linked in this tweet even mentions that makes this cost-prohibitive for most outlets.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271093311894360067*


From the link ~ 





> These reporters would be allowed to attend the games in person, but would not be allowed onto the Disney/ESPN campus.



Uh, what? Exactly how is that going to work??


----------



## Mit88

If the individual journalists had to pay their own way, they just wouldn’t go. Its the same as any other scenario. Accommodations aren’t free during the regular season, and there are 40+ games a season where you’re not staying at home unless the team you follow plays in the same area as the team they’re playing (Knicks/Nets, Clippers/Lakers, etc). Those journalists don’t pay for their hotel rooms or food during the regular season


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> If the individual journalists had to pay their own way, they just wouldn’t go. Its the same as any other scenario. Accommodations aren’t free during the regular season, and there are 40+ games a season where you’re not staying at home unless the team you follow plays in the same area as the team they’re playing (Knicks/Nets, Clippers/Lakers, etc). Those journalists don’t pay for their hotel rooms or food during the regular season


They are not staying in a hotel every night for 3 months.


----------



## PPFlight75

sullivan.kscott said:


> We postponed Disney indefinitely, and extended what was a bookend to start the trip to a week at Universal in August. Surprisingly, my kids took it better than I did! They’ve been waiting for a while to build some droids, so I thought they’d be devastated.


That sounds like a nice trip! My kids just want to go somewhere lol! So they are happy either way. I’ll have to make a decision soon!


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> They are not staying in a hotel every night for 3 months.



Neither are military men and women serving overseas, its much longer for most. They’re staying in far worse accommodations than Disney resorts.


----------



## DisneyEater

Mit88 said:


> Neither are military men and women serving overseas, its much longer for most. They’re staying in far worse accommodations than Disney resorts.



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

The NBA is getting more information then the people who actually keep the park alive over the years


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So we have a 1305 page thread that has been largely full of people complaining about impacts of a pandemic on their expensive vacations and now people are now upset NBA players (and media) are out of touch and complaining about their situation instead of just being grateful.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> They’re gonna have to suck it up as there just aren’t enough hotels for that and resist the urge to discuss strategy out in the hotel lobby.
> 
> There’s gonna be so much drama at their hotel/s I almost wish they were making a reality tv show on it



If they do bring their families there could totally be a "Real House Wives of Gran Destino"


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Neither are military men and women serving overseas, its much longer for most. They’re staying in far worse accommodations than Disney resorts.



At the end of the day the NBA will get whatever hotels they want out of what Disney is willing to sell them. In the meantime we wait.

(And can we consider not comparing the situation to folks on military deployment anymore? Please.)


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> Uh, what? Exactly how is that going to work??



They would basically come in go to press box, watch the game, and leave.  No interaction with players, no going to the locker room, hotel, etc.   Likely even come and go through a separatee entrance in the building.  If they have no contact with the players directly then it isn't breaking the bubble.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> So we have a 1305 page thread that has been largely full of people complaining about impacts of a pandemic on their expensive vacations and now people are now upset NBA players (and media) are out of touch and complaining about their situation instead of just being grateful.



yep

Glad I am not the only one scratching my head.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> So we have a 1305 page thread that has been largely full of people complaining about impacts of a pandemic on their expensive vacations and now people are now upset NBA players (and media) are out of touch and complaining about their situation instead of just being grateful.


It's pretty clear we are willing to debate absolutely anything and since Disney has been pretty silent for a week we are grasping at straws


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> Neither are military men and women serving overseas, its much longer for most. They’re staying in far worse accommodations than Disney resorts.


That has absolutely zero to do with the current topic.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

When exactly is the NBA there? I've been trying to find info since I have a trip to Coronada Springs in October.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> It's pretty clear we are willing to debate absolutely anything and since Disney has been pretty silent for a week we are grasping at straws



I miss the days when we were just debating straws


----------



## Krandor

FeralCatRogue said:


> When exactly is the NBA there? I've been trying to find info since I have a trip to Coronada Springs in October.



The latest they could possibly have a game is Oct 12.  That doesn't mean though they'll all be leaving on Oct 13th though but likely around that time


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> That has absolutely zero to do with the current topic.



Neither does the NBA in general as the title of this thread is rumors of the operation of the theme parks and cruise line, which the NBA doesnt affect. Yet here we are


----------



## Searc

Krandor said:


> They would basically come in go to press box, watch the game, and leave.  No interaction with players, no going to the locker room, hotel, etc.   Likely even come and go through a separatee entrance in the building.  If they have no contact with the players directly then it isn't breaking the bubble.


I was referring to the "not being allowed on the Disney/ESPN campus". Do they not know the games (they'll be allowed to watch in person) are actually ON the ESPN campus? LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I miss the days when we were just debating straws



It’s really a shame that paper straws don’t somehow carry a higher risk during this pandemic than plastic. Go away!


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I miss the days when we were just debating straws



And A/C in the flaming death traps, boarding groups, room checks, and pets.  Miss those days.


----------



## Searc

FeralCatRogue said:


> When exactly is the NBA there? I've been trying to find info since I have a trip to Coronada Springs in October.


As of right now, their last possible game will be October 12th.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> So we have a 1305 page thread that has been largely full of people complaining about impacts of a pandemic on their expensive vacations and now people are now upset NBA players (and media) are out of touch and complaining about their situation instead of just being grateful.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> I'd rather be with my family for those two months, but that's just me.


Me too, but I purposely chose a career that allows me to be with my family most of the time. I, do however, get paid a lot less.


----------



## Krandor

Searc said:


> I was referring to the "not being allowed on the Disney/ESPN campus". Do they not know the games (they'll be allowed to watch in person) are actually ON the ESPN campus? LOL



Ah yeah. poorly worded. Probably should have said "not allowed on areas of the disney/ESPN campus being utilized by the players such as locker rooms, courtside, player hotels" or just "not allowed to have any direct interacton with the players"


----------



## Mit88

DisneyEater said:


> You are right, both chose their profession. Journalists chose one that isn't supposed to require them to be away from their families for 3.5 months.
> 
> *Also, a choice not to go might also be a choice to be fired.*



At least they get to make that decision themselves. Many people over the last 3 months havent had that option.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So if you are rich you are not allowed to complain about anything? Got it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> I miss the days when we were just debating straws



Nah, the great PB&J crime debate still remains my favorite.

But ARE YOU a true criminal if you creatively make a sandwich... that is the ultimate Disboards question 

...when soon is sure is giving it a run for its money though!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s really a shame that paper straws don’t somehow carry a higher risk during this pandemic than plastic. Go away!



slight tangent (from the tangent) - but La Cava at the Mexico Pavilion has straws made out of agave strands and they are soooooo much better than the paper ones


----------



## Mit88

Its not about rich or poor, its about doing a job thats asked of you by your superiors. You think the media outlets are jumping for joy that they have to pay for their writers and staff to go stay at Disney for 3 months rather than to have had them continue business as usual these last 3 months? The NY Post has had to pay their Yankees beat writers write up articles explaining who the best Yankees of all time are because theres nothing else going on and they need to fill content. This is not an ideal situation for anyone. So playing the Whoa is me because I have to work is ridiculous


----------



## hedg12

sullivan.kscott said:


> We postponed Disney indefinitely, and extended what was a bookend to start the trip to a week at Universal in August.


We did pretty much the same thing for August. We're AP holders so we'll try to get a day or 2 at Disney while we're there, but if we can't we'll just take advantage of everything else there is available in the area.

I don't blame Disney - I think they're doing their best given the situation - but "going to Disney" with so many limitations and restrictions is just depressing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Its not about rich or poor, its about doing a job thats asked of you by your superiors. You think the media outlets are jumping for joy that they have to pay for their writers and staff to go stay at Disney for 3 months rather than to have had them continue business as usual these last 3 months? The NY Post has had to pay their Yankees beat writers write up articles explaining who the best Yankees of all time are because theres nothing else going on and they need to fill content. This is not an ideal situation for anyone. So playing the Whoa is me because I have to work is ridiculous



I think you are reading way too much into it.


----------



## Mit88

I’m only reading what these journalists want on the record. They’re not happy about having to work.


----------



## Randy Miller

So, let’s see....will SAB open after July 11th? I need to get back to “Disney Rumors”


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Who cares about the NBA? It has nothing to do with park openings, nor will they be going into the park


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Randy Miller said:


> So, let’s see....will SAB open after July 11th? I need to get back to “Disney Rumors”



I'm betting on later this year, but probably not this summer.


----------



## Mit88

Randy Miller said:


> So, let’s see....will SAB open after July 11th? I need to get back to “Disney Rumors”



I can’t see it being too much after the initial opening. I feel like a stretched out pool like SAB is better for this type of situation than your typical resort pool that creates more congestion. I can only think of the lazy river being the issue here because your body is out of the water, unless I’m missing something here


----------



## Lewisc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm betting on later this year, but probably not this summer.


I'll bet SAB will open when BC and YC are both open to the public.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

Just saw a couple of posts on Facebook that some of the gondolas are out on the Skyliner!!  This is exciting.


----------



## Sandiz08

Mit88 said:


> I can’t see it being too much after the initial opening. I feel like a stretched out pool like SAB is better for this type of situation than your typical resort pool that creates more congestion. I can only think of the lazy river being the issue here because your body is out of the water, unless I’m missing something here


Cost to run the pool, most likely the most expensive to run in all property. Cleaning it every night, and all the stuff outside of the pool. Being able to monitor every corner of the pool area for social distancing since people won't be wearing masks.


----------



## Mit88

disneydreamer1970 said:


> Just saw a couple of posts on Facebook that some of the gondolas are out on the Skyliner!!  This is exciting.



The heat generated from the AC/less Skyliner will burn the virus to death.


----------



## Princess Merida

I just want to be able to book dining reservations for our trip that starts in 10 days


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> The heat generated from the AC/less Skyliner will burn the virus to death.



Disney had a plan for those little hot boxes this whole time. They were just ahead of us.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> The heat generated from the AC/less Skyliner will burn the virus to death.


YESSS!!! Back to the When the Skyliner Breaks in 100 Degrees How Many People Will Pass Out? debate... new twist: now that you only have to pee in front of your own family/friends in your private Skyliner Cabin is it any less awkward?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Princess Merida said:


> I just want to be able to book dining reservations for our trip that starts in 10 days


You can book a lot of DS direct or via Open Table.


----------



## skeeter31

Princess Merida said:


> I just want to be able to book dining reservations for our trip that starts in 10 days


Go on Opentable and book DS. That’s pretty much going to be your only option prior to your arrival. There’s going to be such limited availability at the few hotel restaurants. Plus, theres doubt the system will even be up prior to the hotels opening.


----------



## Krandor

Randy Miller said:


> So, let’s see....will SAB open after July 11th? I need to get back to “Disney Rumors”



Yes - for the NBA and MLS players only.


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> Cost to run the pool, most likely the most expensive to run in all property. Cleaning it every night, and all the stuff outside of the pool. Being able to monitor every corner of the pool area for social distancing since people won't be wearing masks.



The first 2 make sense. But idk about having to monitor every corner of the pool. They kind of have to do that anyway, and have been. The CDC seems pretty confident in that chlorine (though I incorrectly stated the pool was salt water after listening to Provost Parks rather than doing research or using common sense) kills the virus or there would be no way water parks and pools would be opening around the country. Obviously it’s not as easy as doing a cannonball into the pool and you’re cured, but I would think the water provides at least somewhat of a safety net, no? I’m no scientist, so I dont know. But theres typically not a spot at SAB where you’re out of sight from a lifeguard anyway. Now, if its a staffing issue, then thats a different story, and very likely


----------



## Princess Merida

gottalovepluto said:


> You can book a lot of DS direct or via Open Table.


Thank you!  I have done a couple there.  I'm waiting for Beaches and Cream and Topolinos breakfast.  No information on if or when reservations will be available.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> YESSS!!! Back to the When the Skyliner Breaks in 100 Degrees How Many People Will Pass Out? debate... new twist: *now that you only have to pee in front of your own family/friends in your private Skyliner Cabin is it any less awkward?*



Yes, as long as he turns around.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Yes - for the NBA and MLS players only.



I heard they are building a bubble tunnel from their respective resorts to SAB.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Krandor said:


> Yes - for the NBA and MLS players only.


Doubt that ..  it would pop the bubble.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> YESSS!!! Back to the When the Skyliner Breaks in 100 Degrees How Many People Will Pass Out? debate... new twist: now that you only have to pee in front of your own family/friends in your private Skyliner Cabin is it any less awkward?



100 degrees? Ive heard rumors it can get up to 325 degrees. Who needs buffet’s when you can make an omelet on the seat of a gondola.


----------



## zemmer

Princess Merida said:


> Thank you!  I have done a couple there.  I'm waiting for Beaches and Cream and Topolinos breakfast.  No information on if or when reservations will be available.


Yes! I want Beaches and Cream and The Wave. We arrive June 24.


----------



## Eric Smith

Skippyboo said:


> But that’s for the period when the parks are closed. So a lot of people probably canceled or modified to a later date. What happens after all the parks are open? All the onsite benefits are removed. The only possible onsite benefit is that the park reservation system could favor onsite people over off site.


I don't believe Disney is going to charge anyone if they need to be moved because the resort that they booked isn't open as long as people stick to the same date.  I expect Disney will likely upgrade people to a better resort in this situation.    The onsite benefits aren't all removed and the ones that are removed won't be gone forever.  I'm sure there will still be a FastPass benefit to staying on property.  If you're onsite, you're also closer to the parks with better transportation options available.   Having stayed offsite when I was a kid, the transportation options were awful unless we drove ourselves.  If you drive, you have to pay for parking.


----------



## Eric Smith

Flamingeaux said:


> It would be highly insensitive of NBA players to complain about poor working conditions given what is going on in this country's economy.


FWIW, I can't find any actual report of the players complaining about 14 teams staying at the same resort on Disney property.   I have seen reports of the players being upset, but that's related to being stuck in the bubble for an extended period of time without their families which makes sense.


----------



## Eric Smith

JacknSally said:


> *I haven't seen the journalist complaints personally, so I don't know who is saying what exactly, but in general I can imagine that having to pay for 3.5 months in a hotel you aren't allowed to leave is big reason for the unhappiness. Even at a discounted rate, 100 consecutive nights in a hotel is a lot of money. The article linked in this tweet even mentions that makes this cost-prohibitive for most outlets.
> 
> *


Are the journalists paying or is their company paying?  I would guess it would be the latter unless the journalist is freelance.    I can understand not wanting to be locked down for 3.5 months though.


----------



## Eric Smith

AmberMV said:


> It's pretty clear we are willing to debate absolutely anything and since Disney has been pretty silent for a week we are grasping at straws


Did you miss the Disneyland reopening announcement yesterday?


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> FWIW, I can't find any actual report of the players complaining about 14 teams staying at the same resort on Disney property.   I have seen reports of the players being upset, but that's related to being stuck in the bubble for an extended period of time without their families which makes sense.



Yeah even though the players are rich it is not going to be a whole lot of fun but it's also what has to happen for them to get paid.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> slight tangent (from the tangent) - but La Cava at the Mexico Pavilion has straws made out of agave strands and they are soooooo much better than the paper ones


The corn silk straws are awesome as well.  They're basically like a hard plastic straw.


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> Did you miss the Disneyland reopening announcement yesterday?


Disney*World* has been pretty silent for a week.

ETA:  While I'm sure some CA local APs might be excited about Disneyland (the ones who aren't petitioning for DL to stay closed longer) reopening, I think it's pretty safe to assume most of us are only chomping at the bit for news regarding WDW.


----------



## Brianstl

shoreward said:


> They are not happy about 14 teams staying at the same hotel - any hotel.


Than they shouldn't have voted to approve the deal.  I hate when groups try to change the terms of a deal that they just agreed to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe Disney is going to charge anyone if they need to be moved because the resort that they booked isn't open as long as people stick to the same date.  I expect Disney will likely upgrade people to a better resort in this situation.    The onsite benefits aren't all removed and the ones that are removed won't be gone forever.  I'm sure there will still be a FastPass benefit to staying on property.  If you're onsite, you're also closer to the parks with better transportation options available.   Having stayed offsite when I was a kid, the transportation options were awful unless we drove ourselves.  If you drive, you have to pay for parking.



yeah, if you just keep your reservation and Disney moves you to another resort then you are just moved and if there is a price difference you do not have to pay anything - but you have no say in what resort you are moved to

If you want to modify your dates or have a say in what resort you are moved to, then you would have to pay any price difference.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Than they shouldn't have voted to approve the deal.  I hate when groups try to change the terms of a deal that they just agreed to.



well, the player reps voted on the plan, the individual players didn't vote - so they may have voiced their disagreement from the start


----------



## skeeter31

zemmer said:


> Yes! I want Beaches and Cream and The Wave. We arrive June 24.


There’s something I never thought I’d see, the day The Wave became a wished for dining reservation! I love that place, but it’s usually the spot you can get your choice of times day of for dinner.


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> Disney*World* has been pretty silent for a week.



Nah.  They announced the new cleaning procedures for rooms this week.


----------



## zemmer

skeeter31 said:


> There’s something I never thought I’d see, the day The Wave became a wished for dining reservation! I love that place, but it’s usually the spot you can get your choice of times day of for dinner.


 Oh, I know it’s not hard to get, but I might have to have a reservation to get there since I’m staying at FW Cabins.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

All caught up again.  Nothing new to note... 

See you all later at 4:30 for the Friday news dump! lol


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Any updates on being able to make park reservations?


----------



## Krandor

mouselovenfamily said:


> Any updates on being able to make park reservations?



soon


----------



## skeeter31

mouselovenfamily said:


> Any updates on being able to make park reservations?


Any real news will be posted by Rteetz in the stickied news thread.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the player reps voted on the plan, the individual players didn't vote - so they may have voiced their disagreement from the start


A player rep will survey his teammates before he votes.  None of the players were complaining about the deal when it occurred.


----------



## AmberMV

Just logged onto my MDE (PC) and FP bubble is now missing.


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Who cares about the NBA? It has nothing to do with park openings, nor will they be going into the park.


Personally, I think it has a lot to do with opening. I think having the cash flow from the NBA allows them to open much more slowly- they're not really even interested in people coming right now. And please, don't tell me about their concern for my safety. lol If you think the NBA elites aren't going to get some park time- separated from us peons of course, I've got a bridge to sell you. Of course they will.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> Did you miss the Disneyland reopening announcement yesterday?


I liked the part where DLR is opening the first full on Disney hotel (no DVC and please campgrounds do not count) in the US and WDW has nada scheduled  

Who had Paradise Pier on the 2020 bingo card for first non-DVC Disney Hotel to re-open?


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I expect Disney will likely upgrade people to a better resort in this situation.


They sure didn't for me. A move from the YC, CL to a 1 br at the Riviera is not an upgrade. It may be newer, the rooms may look  nicer, but dollar for dollar, my previous reservation at the Rivera was much less than what I was paying for the YC. No thanks. And yes, right now and for the forseeable future, if they don't give resort guests exclusive first dibs to park reservations, there is no benefit at all to staying on site. The transportation benefit is minimal at best and with the reduced options for transportation, it's completely gone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> A player rep will survey his teammates before he votes.  None of the players were complaining about the deal when it occurred.



you are positive no players complained?

This article says 40-50 players were voicing concerns on a conference call: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29293985/faction-nba-players-hesitant-restart-sources-say


At the end of the day they are part of a union and this is what was negotiated so unless they make arrangements to sit out (as some seem to potentially do) they will have to go and deal with the conditions ... doesn't mean they can't voice concerns while doing so


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are positive no players complained?
> 
> This article says 40-50 players were voicing concerns on a conference call: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29293985/faction-nba-players-hesitant-restart-sources-say
> 
> 
> At the end of the day they are part of a union and this is what was negotiated so unless they make arrangements to sit out (as some seem to potentially do) they will have to go and deal with the conditions ... doesn't mean they can't voice concerns while doing so


That conference call was after the vote.  I will have no problem if a player decides to sit home and not get paid.  That said, this sounds more like trying to change the terms of the deal after they agreed to the deals terms.


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> Just logged onto my MDE (PC) and FP bubble is now missing.
> View attachment 500635



Yeah, mine was removed too and we aren't going until 2021! Probably just updated everyone's and then can add back in when/if fast passes come back.


----------



## CogsworthTN

AmberMV said:


> Just logged onto my MDE (PC) and FP bubble is now missing.
> View attachment 500635


I noticed the same this morning on my account


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> You can book a lot of DS direct or via Open Table.


you can book most of DS on the WDW website too


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Nah.  They announced the new cleaning procedures for rooms this week.


I was going to say no they announced tv remotes will be in a plastic bag.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Just logged onto my MDE (PC) and FP bubble is now missing.
> View attachment 500635


saw this reported as well on the TPAS thread, my fp has been gone for weeks now, so not new, but what is new is that I was able to book reservations for zDS on the app as of yesterday but today is not letting me do it, so they are working on the app rn


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are positive no players complained?
> 
> This article says 40-50 players were voicing concerns on a conference call: https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29293985/faction-nba-players-hesitant-restart-sources-say
> 
> 
> At the end of the day they are part of a union and this is what was negotiated so unless they make arrangements to sit out (as some seem to potentially do) they will have to go and deal with the conditions ... doesn't mean they can't voice concerns while doing so



If everything had to be a unanimous vote to get things done, there would be very little progress in the world.
The season proposal that was expected wasn’t unanimous, the Trail Blazers said no because there are 8 games and theyre 3.5 games out of a playoff spot, so these non playoff teams are essentially there for the 16 playoff teams to get game ready. Yes, there’s a chance they could sneak into a playoff spot, but it’s going to be very tough. But they’re going down there to play anyway because they’re being paid to do so.


----------



## sromanello815

Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> People are reporting in another thread that POP and CBR are headed back soon.  Anyone else hear this?


You’re on the right track...


----------



## Mit88

sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban


There are ways around the travel ban, but I will not discuss those.

But I also don’t think the travel ban will last much longer, if at all past the current expiration date in July. There would be lawsuits galore on the timeshare industry, not just DVC unless certain things were completely waived. Yes, youcan stay at a timeshare for more than 14 days, and then continue with your vacation after that. But that would not hold up in court. You’re paying for a vacation home, not a roof for house arrest. Disney needs people to use their points. You’re not going to find very many people that will be willing to come down to stay in their room for 14 days.


----------



## Spridell

sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban


There are rumors the travel band will end by first week of july. 

So don't worry yet


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> There are ways around the travel ban, but I will not discuss those.
> 
> But I also don’t think the travel ban will last much longer, if at all past the current expiration date in July. There would be lawsuits galore on the timeshare industry, not just DVC unless certain things were completely waived. Yes, youcan stay at a timeshare for more than 14 days, and then continue with your vacation after that. But that would not hold up in court. You’re paying for a vacation home, not a roof for house arrest. Disney needs people to use their points. You’re not going to find very many people that will be willing to come down to stay in their room for 14 days.



my guess is they want to keep it through the holiday weekend and then will drop it afterward so I think the 7/7 will be the end.

i just doubt they drop it right before a holiday weekend.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Personally, I think it has a lot to do with opening. I think having the cash flow from the NBA allows them to open much more slowly- they're not really even interested in people coming right now. And please, don't tell me about their concern for my safety. lol And if you think the NBA elites aren't going to get some park time- separated from us peons of course, I've got a bridge to sell you. Of course they will.


The NBA has said that they won't so there's that.  Disney is trying as hard as they can not to have a breakout associated with WDW.  That's why their doing this, it is because of safety.


----------



## runjulesrun

Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban





Spridell said:


> There are rumors the travel band will end by first week of july.
> 
> So don't worry yet



I was interested in this so I just called the Florida Deparment of Health (as instructed to on their website if you have questions about the quarantine) and the person I spoke with said the exeuctive order is set to expire on July 7th.  He did say  "I can't guess what the governor will do" so it could be extended

But this seems counter to other things I have seen where people were saying the expiration tied to the specific regulation was removed/indefinite


----------



## Lewisc

Eric Smith said:


> Are the journalists paying or is their company paying?  I would guess it would be the latter unless the journalist is freelance.    I can understand not wanting to be locked down for 3.5 months though.


I think a lot of the reporting is being done by freelancers and "stringers".


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> The heat generated from the AC/less Skyliner will burn the virus to death.


I love the optimism!


OnceUponATime15 said:


> All caught up again.  Nothing new to note...
> 
> See you all later at 4:30 for the Friday news dump! lol


Here's hoping!


sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban


Can you spend 2 weeks in Pennsylvania? *facepalm*

I'm sorry.


runjulesrun said:


> Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.


It's a running joke on this thread because the answer is definitively *No*.


----------



## BrianR

sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban


If you bicycle from NY it could very well take you two weeks to get down.  You can check the bike in luggage for the flight back.  And you'll burn enough calories to eat as much as you can possibly fathom when you're there!


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> my guess is they want to keep it through the holiday weekend and then will drop it afterward so I think the 7/7 will be the end.
> 
> i just doubt they drop it right before a holiday weekend.



Doesn’t it end July 7th? If it’s before that, then yeah, they’ll absolutely keep it intact until after the the 4th, probably until the 10th


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> Just logged onto my MDE (PC) and FP bubble is now missing.
> View attachment 500635


I noticed that mine was missing this morning too.  It was there yesterday.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## nashvilleash

maybe the castle paint job will be finished by the time the parks open again


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

nashvilleash said:


> maybe the castle paint job will be finished by the time the parks open again



I still don't know how I feel about the salmon castle. I hope it looks better in person than in all of these little peeks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

runjulesrun said:


> Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.


Luckily @rteetz typically gives us a heads up if he knows that news is about to drop. We are 30 days from park open so news has to start flowing any day now.


----------



## nashvilleash

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I still don't know how I feel about the salmon castle. I hope it looks better in person than in all of these little peeks.


 
I agree. The color is not my favorite. I am hoping when I finally get to walk down Main Street again that I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I still don't know how I feel about the salmon castle. I hope it looks better in person than in all of these little peeks.



still better than this one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I still don't know how I feel about the salmon castle. I hope it looks better in person than in all of these little peeks.



I actually quite like it - but I do get the argument that it looks too similar to Sleeping Beauty's at Disneyland now and perhaps pick a different color (very pale blue?)


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TheMaxRebo said:


> I actually quite like it - but I do get the argument that it looks too similar to Sleeping Beauty's at Disneyland now and perhaps pick a different color (very pale blue?)



I don't even mind the colors so much as the fact that the blue is shiny! It looks like plastic!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dis_Yoda said:


> still better than this one!



and I think that one looked even worse from the back since it was only like 1/2 done:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't even mind the colors so much as the fact that the blue is shiny! It looks like plastic!



I like the bright blue!

I did see one person comment that "if you don't like the bright blue, just wait a few years and you will love how it looks after it fades"


----------



## yulilin3

runjulesrun said:


> Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.


Disney soon is whenever the heck we feel like posting. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I was interested in this so I just called the Florida Deparment of Health (as instructed to on their website if you have questions about the quarantine) and the person I spoke with said the exeuctive order is set to expire on July 7th.  He did say  "I can't guess what the governor will do" so it could be extended
> 
> But this seems counter to other things I have seen where people were saying the expiration tied to the specific regulation was removed/indefinite


Fl dpt of Health is staffed by the same CM Disney has on the phones
At least the inconsistency is consistent



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I still don't know how I feel about the salmon castle. I hope it looks better in person than in all of these little peeks.


It´s going to take some time to get used to, I was there right up until the day they closed and they had already started applying the color and it is just so....salmon-peach


----------



## rteetz

Possible guest flow testing going on?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> It´s going to take some time to get used to, I was there right up until the day they closed and they had already started applying the color and it is just so....salmon-peach



I was all on board with rose, but I am yet to see a picture where I would describe the color as rose   . Maybe it will look different when it is all completed and we see it in person. 

Right now though... salmon castle 100%


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



Good news and likely good news for CBR and PoP


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I was all on board with rose, but I am yet to see a picture where I would describe the color as rose   . Maybe it will look different when it is all completed and we see it in person.
> 
> Right now though... salmon castle 100%


it´s definitely not rose


----------



## Krandor

runjulesrun said:


> Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.



Yes.  Soon is. 17:47.654 this afternoon... give or take 30 days.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Krandor said:


> Good news and likely good news for CBR and PoP



Is AOA the read-headed stepchild? I really hope this will open too...


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is AOA the read-headed stepchild? I really hope this will open too...



it’s possible but my completely non bus drivers confirmed speculation is initially only one of pop/aoa will open.


----------



## Mit88

I cant imagine we’ll go much longer without reservation news and it being available for guests with trips within that 30 day window. I would think by next week, the latest 2 weeks, we’ll see guests making reservations for July


----------



## Mfowler7828

Krandor said:


> Yes.  Soon is. 17:47.654 this afternoon... give or take 30 days.



At this point I think Disney’s reopening plan may be the equivalent of “Hey what are you guys up too tomorrow?”


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I cant imagine we’ll go much longer without reservation news and it being available for guests with trips within that 30 day window. I would think by next week, the latest 2 weeks, we’ll see guests making reservations for July



i think next news we'll get is details on what resorts will be open post-July 11th then reservation system after that.  I think you want to do any moving of peeople ffrom resort to resort first before opennig up reservations


----------



## Marthasor

junderwood99 said:


> My understanding is that CM's are booking Pop and CBR for dates in later 2020 and they should not be. Not sure what will happen with this reservations as we move forward. But, the current status is they should only be rebooking DVC or FW for any dates in 2020 at this time.
> Needless to say, this is a huge mess. I have some choice opinions on it - but as a TA - I'll respect my pride and joy for now!



I don't understand this comment.  If the WDW reservation system is open to book Pop and CBR for later 2020 dates, why shouldn't someone book it?  There have already been other reports on these boards that people were able to modify into late 2020 and book non-DVC resorts.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mfowler7828 said:


> At this point I think Disney’s reopening plan may be the equivalent of “Hey what are you guys up too tomorrow?”


That made me almost spit out my coffee!


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is AOA the read-headed stepchild? I really hope this will open too...


Pretty sure that’s a yes...


----------



## Leigh L

Marthasor said:


> I don't understand this comment.  If the WDW reservation system is open to book Pop and CBR for later 2020 dates, why shouldn't someone book it?  There have already been other reports on these boards that people were able to modify into late 2020 and book non-DVC resorts.


I'm wondering if maybe these bookings were in the glitch category...meaning they shouldn't have been able to be actually be booked since Disney isn't ready to open more resorts yet for availability, but Disney IT and all


----------



## cm8

e_yerger said:


> This infuriates me. We have less new cases per day than other states, and there is no restriction on them. WHAT GIVES DESANTIS?!




I know it’s frustrating but please hear me out. The strand of COVID 19 in those states are way different from the one/s down in Florida. Maybe they are just afraid they won’t be able to control any future breakouts if somehow that particular strand gets loose? That would basically annihilate their travel economy. I’d be extra cautious if I were them too... Hopefully, the order will be lifted soon and we all can travel without having to be quarantined. Until then, patience is required and so is the ability to hurry up and wait


----------



## CastAStone

Pure speculation but I would think that AoA would open before Pop; those thousand+ family suite guests (plus the ~200 from music) are going to be hard to reaccommodate into other spaces.

Also iPhone doesn’t think reaccommodate is a word (it is) and it’s hard to spell so I have to look it up every time; I’m taking suggestions for synonyms.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Krandor said:


> i think next news we'll get is details on what resorts will be open post-July 11th then reservation system after that.  I think you want to do any moving of peeople ffrom resort to resort first before opennig up reservations


This. Would be bassackwards to do it the other way around.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> Pure speculation but I would think that AoA would open before Pop; those thousand+ family suite guests (plus the ~200 from music) are going to be hard to reaccommodate into other spaces.



That actually makes a lot of sense. I hadn't considered that.


----------



## Marthasor

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, the player reps voted on the plan, the individual players didn't vote - so they may have voiced their disagreement from the start



So, according to this report, there is only one player per team on the NBPA voting board of player reps.  Apparently, there is going to be a Zoom call later today with 150 - 200 players participating who are not on board with restarting the season for a variety of reasons.  I don't know how you restart when more than half of the players aren't onboard with the plan:  https://bleacherreport.com/articles...ated-restart-is-bad-optics-amid-social-unrest



cakebaker said:


> They sure didn't for me. A move from the YC, CL to a 1 br at the Riviera is not an upgrade. It may be newer, the rooms may look  nicer, but dollar for dollar, my previous reservation at the Rivera was much less than what I was paying for the YC. No thanks. And yes, right now and for the forseeable future, if they don't give resort guests exclusive first dibs to park reservations, there is no benefit at all to staying on site. The transportation benefit is minimal at best and with the reduced options for transportation, it's completely gone.



I totally get why might be disappointed in the move, but, I have to say (and I've stayed at both YC CL and RIV), except for the 2-bedroom vila we stayed in at VGF, the 1-bedroom we stayed in at RIV was the most gorgeous room we've ever stayed in on-property.  And the view from a high floor on the standard side was priceless - direct view of Spaceship Earth.


----------



## nashvilleash

The walkway from GF to MK brings me so much joy! I can’t wait to truck it back after HEA. Working off my Mickey bars


----------



## wdwoutsider

sromanello815 said:


> Coming from NY in August and I honestly don't know what we should do at this point. It's so disheartening with this travel ban



I too thought it would be removed soon like July 1, but when they came out now and said Indefinite end makes me think Florida wants to blame an increase on NYers not following the quarantine if there is an outbreak.   Ron wants to keep holding that card to reduce his own personal blame so they might keep the ban going all summer.   I really thought it would end soon, but clearly it's not and they doubled down on how important the trip state area quarantine is


----------



## yulilin3

Guys SDL guests had 4 days in advance to book their reservations.
No park CM has been recalled to the parks yet
They just started calling back CM for the DVCs
I honestly don't think we will see the system roll out until maybe 2 weeks from now at the earliest (I hope I'm wrong)


----------



## yulilin3

nashvilleash said:


> The walkway from GF to MK brings me so much joy! I can’t wait to truck it back after HEA. Working off my Mickey bars


glad they worked on it during closure, so many people were saying that no work was being done, this will be very helpful


----------



## rteetz

Check out the aerials thread for all the aerial images. It seems they are working to get all of the entrances done at least.


----------



## junderwood99

Marthasor said:


> I don't understand this comment.  If the WDW reservation system is open to book Pop and CBR for later 2020 dates, why shouldn't someone book it?  There have already been other reports on these boards that people were able to modify into late 2020 and book non-DVC resorts.


The system should NOT be allowing CM's to make 2020 bookings for anything but DVC or FW. So, CM's are apparently NOT supposed to be rescheduling - yet they. What will happen to those reservations? Who knows.


----------



## Lewisc

CastAStone said:


> Pure speculation but I would think that AoA would open before Pop; those thousand+ family suite guests (plus the ~200 from music) are going to be hard to reaccommodate into other spaces.
> 
> Also iPhone doesn’t think reaccommodate is a word (it is) and it’s hard to spell so I have to look it up every time; I’m taking suggestions for synonyms.


I think posters on Disney fan sites are way overestimating demand. Economic issues. Time off issues. Health concerns. Issues with modified experiences. The deluxe hotels might as well open since DVC section will be open. Light bookings suggest moderate and even value resort guests might get upgraded.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Guys SDL guests had 4 days in advance to book their reservations.
> No park CM has been recalled to the parks yet
> They just started calling back CM for the DVCs
> I honestly don't think we will see the system roll out until maybe 2 weeks from now at the earliest (I hope I'm wrong)



But didn’t they say, or hint that there would be a 30 day system for reservations, or am I mixing that up with the ADRs? I just think that because of the amount of hotels, and people involved in the process of filling the capacity, and because its not likely going to be mostly locals going like SDL that they’d want to give at least a good amount of time between reservations and their trip. Its creating a heck of a headache on the guest if they roll out reservations a week before, the guest flying down, staying at their hotel, renting a car etc misses out on reservations for most or all the days they’re paying to stay on Disney property and decide they don’t want to go any more.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> But didn’t they say, or hint that there would be a 30 day system for reservations, or am I mixing that up with the ADRs? I just think that because of the amount of hotels, and people involved in the process of filling the capacity, and because its not likely going to be mostly locals going like SDL that they’d want to give at least a good amount of time between reservations and their trip. Its creating a heck of a headache on the guest if they roll out reservations a week before, the guest flying down, staying at their hotel, renting a car etc misses out on reservations for most or all the days they’re paying to stay on Disney property and decide they don’t want to go any more.


You're under the assumption that Disney decisions make sense
They don't
Im honestly not trying to be mean,  but if you've dealt with them for long you know how they operate.  They're costumer service has gone way down,  they've relied on giving upset guest just extra fps or meal vouchers and people think that's great recovery,  but if they did good from the start recovery wouldn't be necessary
Ands yes the 30 day wording is for adr


----------



## MrsBooch

Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave. 
I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....

They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave.
> I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....
> 
> They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.



Oh lord!    Imagine if that's true, say you couldn't reserve a park for that day and you can only hang at pool for 2 hrs. Fun! At least you can shop at Disney Springs. 

Yeesh, bless all of you going soon and please share all the details!


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave.
> I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....
> 
> They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.



I kind of expected reservations being needed for pool time. Gym’s with outdoor pools are requiring “lap pool reservations”. Theres simply just not enough room for 100s of people to sit by the pool for 6+ hours while being able to keep up with social distancing


----------



## jenjersnap

The evening pool reservations are going to be harder to land than a MK park reservation! 



MrsBooch said:


> Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave.
> I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....
> 
> They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MrsBooch said:


> Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave.
> *I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....*
> 
> They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.



I have no idea if it's true, but enforcing would be easy if they choose to do it.  Simply use colored wrist bands and switch out at the designated time.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> I kind of expected reservations being needed for pool time. Gym’s with outdoor pools are requiring “lap pool reservations”. Theres simply just not enough room for 100s of people to sit by the pool for 6+ hours while being able to keep up with social distancing



well here's the thing then - 

I want more pool time than people with park reservations are getting. because I wont have park reservations because I didn't buy tickets so i will be at the pool for more time than other guests. 

(hypothetical me - bc real me has tickets - but you get where i'm going with this)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If they have enough people coming between June 22nd and July 11th I can see why they would need to have pool limitations, if that’s true.

There’s no parks distracting people. Resort dining is lessened. Resort hopping won’t be happened the same way. There’s just Disney Springs, and offsite attractions. People who are still going are probably counting on a lot of pool time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I kind of expected reservations being needed for pool time. Gym’s with outdoor pools are requiring “lap pool reservations”. Theres simply just not enough room for 100s of people to sit by the pool for 6+ hours while being able to keep up with social distancing


I concur but 2 hours a day when there isn’t anything else to do but go to Disney Springs... I foresee a decent amount of, um, upset DVC folks who are picturing resort vacations if that’s the case...

However, Disney has said leisure pools are open 24/7. Could be feature pools with their new limited hours will have clocks on them while leisure pools are left up to guests to manage social distancing.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> well here's the thing then -
> 
> I want more pool time than people with park reservations are getting. because I wont have park reservations because I didn't buy tickets so i will be at the pool for more time than other guests.
> 
> (hypothetical me - bc real me has tickets - but you get where i'm going with this)



But there might be more hypothetical “you” than you might think. I think anyone that thinks park reservations are going to be a breeze is going to be in for a rude awakening. There will be many people staying at each resort that will “strike out” on park reservations on any given day. If by chance the pool reservations don’t fill up, I’m sure they’ll allow leniency. But if they have a set capacity, and there’s demand for pool usage, this gives many people the ability to have pool time. How you remember pool deck layouts will be much different. Far less loungers, tables and chairs.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I concur but 2 hours a day when there isn’t anything else to do but go to Disney Springs... I foresee a decent amount of, um, upset DVC folks who are picturing resort vacations if that’s the case...
> 
> However, Disney has said leisure pools are open 24/7. Could be feature pools with their new limited hours will have clocks on them while leisure pools are left up to guests to manage social distancing.



Agreed. I think IF this turns out to be true, it should be 3-4 hours.


----------



## MrsBooch

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I have no idea if it's true, but enforcing would be easy if they choose to do it.  Simply use colored wrist bands and switch out at the designated time.



 Our club pool is doing the same thing. We have four hour blocks of time that we reserve and we are assigned an area around the pool that is designated to our family - and we can remove masks in our area - but put them on to go to the bathroom etc. obviously off in the pool - that's four hours though. At the end of the time they go through and ask us to start packing up, and we head out. They clear it out TOTALLY, to clean, and then get ready for the next four hour block of people. Everyone leaves. 

So are they going to clear it out totally after two hours - clean and then welcome the next batch of people? 

Who knows - but I do know that this is going to agitate a lot of people.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The insanity continues.


----------



## wareagle57

Weird. I guess I’m never there in the summers but I’ve never seen the pools at crazy levels that wouldn’t allow for social distancing. Take out half the chairs or more and put an occupancy limit on the pool and call it a day. One CM can monitor people going in and coming out.


----------



## Dsny4fun

MrsBooch said:


> Pools operational RUMOR?: Not sure if this has been mentioned before but one of the DVC fb groups I belong to (remember, two DVC resorts are going to start getting guests IN THREE DAYS - Vero and Hilton Head) are saying that they are going to be giving everyone two hours a day at the pool max. So in answer to the question of capacity limits at the pool - it appears they are doing this by giving people allotted times to arrive and leave.
> I can't WAIT to see how this will be enforced....
> 
> They are Disney properties, i would imagine that the rules will be the same throughout all Disney properties until further notice or until they change their minds or find a better way or whatever.


My goodness...this is supposed to be a vacation....Disney has more rules than my job does !!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Wyndham is pulling the schedule your time at the pool stuff too. I'm watching it closely as we have reservations there the week before Disney.  It's very frustrating.


----------



## RangerPooh

If there was scheduled pool times do you think it would be a reservation system like the parks or pre-assigned. I'd hate to be the family assigned an 8-10am pool time. I can just see it now, black market pool reservations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> Weird. I guess I’m never there in the summers but I’ve never seen the pools at crazy levels that wouldn’t allow for social distancing. Take out half the chairs or more and put an occupancy limit on the pool and call it a day. One CM can monitor people going in and coming out.



The time limits and scheduled could be important to ensure that everyone who wants a turn actually gets one, if they are having to control entry. It would stink to have that rush for pool spaces when it opens that some resorts have (for their chairs) then people being locked out all day. Normally, even on hot summer days, a good chunk of resort guests aren’t actually at the pool (or even the resort).

If this ends up being true, I won’t be surprised.


----------



## DisneyEater

Brianstl said:


> A player rep will survey his teammates before he votes.  None of the players were complaining about the deal when it occurred.



Wow, so strange they all unanimously agreed with no complaints. Wish I were privy to all the inside info you have on the conversations.


----------



## Farro

RangerPooh said:


> If there was scheduled pool times do you think it would be a reservation system like the parks or pre-assigned. I'd hate to be the family assigned an 8-10am pool time. I can just see it now, black market pool reservations.



Or you get the time assigned with the afternoon storms! Sorry kids, we got rained out.


----------



## chicagoshannon

RangerPooh said:


> If there was scheduled pool times do you think it would be a reservation system like the parks or pre-assigned. I'd hate to be the family assigned an 8-10am pool time. I can just see it now, black market pool reservations.


how about 2-4am since they're doing 24 hours now (at the quiet pools) lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> You're under the assumption that Disney decisions make sense
> They don't
> Im honestly not trying to be mean,  but if you've dealt with them for long you know how they operate.  They're costumer service has gone way down,  they've relied on giving upset guest just extra fps or meal vouchers and people think that's great recovery,  but if they did good from the start recovery wouldn't be necessary
> Ands yes the 30 day wording is for adr



I can picture it now, they open up the system about 10 days before opening so you have ~3 weeks worth of guests all trying to access the system at the same time to get reserve their parks and their dining all at once

Then the systems crash as they can't handle it

Then Disney issues a statement "due to the unexpected demand ....."


----------



## Devil13

Scheduled hallway times coming. You get a 15 minute window to leave or come back to your room. Appointments made through the app. One trip each way per day. No hallway hopping. 

Reservation system will be opening *SOON!

*


----------



## roth697

So there was no CM call back for Pop or AoA yet?


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm partially not even bothered by this - and I'll be at Vero in August - because there are other things to do. But what would get to me is knowing that people signed up for time - just because they could. And they never use the pool - so they're taking away time from other people. I dont know - whatever. Honestly guys - i have been stuck in my house and as of last weekend, our club's pool, and that's it. I move the deck furniture around to get a little cRaZy. Before the pool opened, we had a large bucket of water we would put our feet in during the day. YEEHAW. 
I don't care anymore - just let me go be somewhere else for a week. I. Dont. Even. Care. If we only get two hours at the pool - fine. It's better than being at home.


----------



## Ryan King

Maybe it’s first come first serve, when they hit capacity they stop letting people in.  Everyone gets kicked out for cleanings.  People who couldn’t get in the last session get let in first, and then same fill until full.  This is how our Country Club is operating.


----------



## Awesomesj

Not sure if this is relevant at all, but us UK guests just received an email from Disney - outlining our options (I think the same as you, stay with 35% off if had free dining, move to 2021, or cancel for full refund) 

The interesting bit is that we have until 27th June to make that decision. Maybe that might indicate a date for the reservation system ?


----------



## koszmok

Just received the email (finally) and that was my thought exactly... 27th that`s when the new reservation system will be live.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Awesomesj said:


> Not sure if this is relevant at all, but us UK guests just received an email from Disney - outlining our options (I think the same as you, stay with 35% off if had free dining, move to 2021, or cancel for full refund)
> 
> The interesting bit is that we have until 27th June to make that decision. Maybe that might indicate a date for the reservation system ?


move to 2021 is interesting. Can you only move to DVC and FW properties?


----------



## tinkerhon

Dsny4fun said:


> My goodness...this is supposed to be a vacation....Disney has more rules than my job does !!!



Two hours a DAY ?! Thank goodness I cancelled our july 14 trip - didn't help that we had no idea whether or not our hotel (ASMovies) would be open ! Or- where we could eat - or if we could get into the park we wanted 
Or if we could fly into mco from jfk and not quarantine 
Anyway, I digress ! 
Two hours - ?! My kids could spent 2 hours in the bathtub ! 
Well, at least on "pool days" we could do the two hours and then hang out in the arcade and food court --- oh. Wait......


----------



## koszmok

gottalovepluto said:


> move to 2021 is interesting. Can you only move to DVC and FW properties?



On the UK website you can book (I mean make brand new reservations )2021 in any onsite resort now. So I guess you can move to 2021 in any resort too


----------



## Awesomesj

gottalovepluto said:


> move to 2021 is interesting. Can you only move to DVC and FW properties?



To be honest I'm not sure - I've not logged into my account yet, I would imagine any resort - we are people who are happy to take the 35% and hope the planes are flying. We got mid August. I do want to double check if I accept and boarders don't open we can still get our refund.


----------



## atkinstogram

runjulesrun said:


> Can someone define "soon" for me? Any guesses on if "soon" will be today? If today, what time? Inquiring minds want to know.



Disney “soon” is a period of time that stretches from the immediate now until shortly after the inevitable heat death of the universe..


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> I concur but 2 hours a day when there isn’t anything else to do but go to Disney Springs... I foresee a decent amount of, um, upset DVC folks who are picturing resort vacations if that’s the case...
> 
> However, Disney has said leisure pools are open 24/7. Could be feature pools with their new limited hours will have clocks on them while leisure pools are left up to guests to manage social distancing.



You need to lower your expectations! You don't have to go to DS. Do you two-hour pool time, dry off, and I'm sure you can find a nice, comfy bench to sit on (provided you are wearing your (insert "M" word) for the rest of the day !


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-skyliner-testing-underway-at-disney-world/


----------



## RWinNOLA

DGsAtBLT said:


> The time limits and scheduled could be important to ensure that everyone who wants a turn actually gets one, if they are having to control entry. It would stink to have that rush for pool spaces when it opens that some resorts have (for their chairs) then people being locked out all day. Normally, even on hot summer days, a good chunk of resort guests aren’t actually at the pool (or even the resort).
> 
> If this ends up being true, I won’t be surprised.



Yep. Unfortunately I’ve witnessed way too many times there are folks that put their towels down to “reserve” chairs for the whole family and the come and go throughout the day.  It happens.  

For my family of four, we will generally try to find two open chairs during crowded periods and just figure that at any given time, two of us may be swimming or just willing to share a chair to have a place to sit.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

1st floor may leave their room from 7-730
2nd floor may leave their room from 730-8

Oh it’s coming


----------



## gottalovepluto

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 1st floor may leave their room from 7-730
> 2nd floor may leave their room from 730-8
> 
> Oh it’s coming


And so is The Great Hallway Debate on how to handle the rule breaks


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> And so is The Great Hallway Debate on how to handle the rule breaks



First floor room requests are the new Cinderella's Royal Table.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I was all on board with rose, but I am yet to see a picture where I would describe the color as rose   . Maybe it will look different when it is all completed and we see it in person.
> 
> Right now though... salmon castle 100%



It doesn't even look like the same pink color that was in the computer image Disney released a few months ago. That was much lighter. It's like Disney bought the wrong color and just went with it.

The castle is so iconic that the color shouldn't have been changed, IMO. I think DL castle turned out ok (this gives me hope), but the castle dimensions are different (shorter) and I think WDW castle will end up being too salmon colored.


----------



## Spridell

For those wondering about the Tri-state travel ban.  It looks like it will end on July 7th

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tri-...t-to-expire-before-disney-theme-parks-reopen/


----------



## yulilin3

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> It doesn't even look like the same pink color that was in the computer image Disney released a few months ago. That was much lighter. It's like Disney bought the wrong color and just went with it.
> 
> The castle is so iconic that the color shouldn't have been changed, IMO. I think DL castle turned out ok (this gives me hope), but the castle dimensions are different (shorter) and I think WDW castle will end up being too salmon colored.


The color is the same as the stores that are behind so i don't think it's ther wrong color,  not rose


----------



## petrola

chicagoshannon said:


> Wyndham is pulling the schedule your time at the pool stuff too. I'm watching it closely as we have reservations there the week before Disney.  It's very frustrating.



A friend of mine just called to check on this (Wyndham Lake Buena Vista) and the person at the front desk told her that is not the case - and that it's just a rumor.  Maybe at another Wyndham property though?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe Disney knows what they’re doing with the (extremely) slow trickle of information. Let it come out as rumours first, people freak out, eventually lines become blurred between strong rumour and fact and it’s generally accepted as happening, Disney releases it as fact once we’ve already hit our acceptance stage, and then we start the whole process again with something even more out there.

.....so keep an eye out for hallway reservation times


----------



## joelle89

Awesomesj said:


> Not sure if this is relevant at all, but us UK guests just received an email from Disney - outlining our options (I think the same as you, stay with 35% off if had free dining, move to 2021, or cancel for full refund)
> 
> The interesting bit is that we have until 27th June to make that decision. Maybe that might indicate a date for the reservation system ?



 Received the e-mail as well and I’ve got a mid september reservation. Kind of hard to decide before 27th june, as I don’t even know if the travel ban will be lifted by september.  
I think we’ll accept, cross our fingers and hope we’ll be able to fly out by then, if not we’ll cancel 8 days ahead so it will only cost us the £ 50 p.p. cancellation fee.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Swolphin has cancelled their food & wine festival... 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...dolphin-food-wine-classic-cancelled-for-2020/


----------



## bks9581

Not sure if anyone already said this, I might have missed the post, but you can now order AP MagicBands again as well as any trip Magic Bands from the main MagicBand menu in MDE. Up until now, I could edit MagicBands only from the My Plans page. Now there is an Edit button that wasn't there during the shutdown. This screenshot is for a July trip, but there is also a "Get Started" button under my AP Bands.


----------



## cwaltjen

bks9581 said:


> Not sure if anyone already said this, I might have missed the post, but you can now order AP MagicBands again as well as any trip Magic Bands from the main MagicBand menu in MDE. Up until now, I could edit MagicBands only from the My Plans page. Now there is an Edit button that wasn't there during the shutdown. This screenshot is for a July trip, but there is also a "Get Started" button under my AP Bands.
> 
> View attachment 500690


I also noticed the specialty bands are available for order, not just the plain colors!


----------



## andyman8

petrola said:


> A friend of mine just called to check on this (Wyndham Lake Buena Vista) and the front desk told her that is not the case - and that it's just a rumor.  Maybe at another Wyndham property though?


I think the poster maybe means Wyndham Bonnet Creek?

The Wyndham Grand Orlando (part of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort) list the following as their official policy. I don't know if this applies to the timeshare side as well:


> • Guests to check in at towel hut for assigned seating.
> • Seating will be configured to allow for at least 6 ft of separation between groups of guests.
> • Chaise lounge chairs to be sanitized after each use.
> • Towel desk, entry kiosks and all other desks and counters to be sanitized continually throughout the day. • Pool area monitored by team members to avoid guest reconfigurations.
> • Signage posted to reinforce appropriate distancing.
> • If pool reaches capacity, access to pool deck will be limited.



Seems fair to me.


----------



## atkinstogram

joelle89 said:


> Received the e-mail as well and I’ve got a mid september reservation. Kind of hard to decide before 27th june, as I don’t even know if the travel ban will be lifted by september.
> I think we’ll accept, cross our fingers and hope we’ll be able to fly out by then, if not we’ll cancel 8 days ahead so it will only cost us the £ 50 p.p. cancellation fee.



This is exactly our thinking. Rescheduling will lose the discount (I presume) so would be rack rate without free dining, so it’s logical to stick with what we have until we know what the experience is going to be like (which by mid August we should know) and decide then...


----------



## cakebaker

Marthasor said:


> I totally get why might be disappointed in the move, but, I have to say (and I've stayed at both YC CL and RIV), except for the 2-bedroom vila we stayed in at VGF, the 1-bedroom we stayed in at RIV was the most gorgeous room we've ever stayed in on-property.  And the view from a high floor on the standard side was priceless - direct view of Spaceship Earth.



Yes, the Rivera is quite lovely. It was the main reason we even planned a trip in March. That really doesn’t matter. Dollar for dollar, it’s a downgrade.  And I wouldn’t get the view, I was given a standard view. I’d most likely be looking at a parking lot.


----------



## bks9581

cwaltjen said:


> I also noticed the specialty bands are available for order, not just the plain colors!



I noticed that too, but weirdly a pre-order for a 2019 Food and Wine band?


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Paris rumored to open July 15th.


----------



## Skippyboo

Thanks for the magic band heads up. Got the Toy Story one. But $20 bucks for Figment F&W dated 2019


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Or you get the time assigned with the afternoon storms! Sorry kids, we got rained out.



But don't despair ! Since there is nothing else to do, we can watch the weather channel all night to find that perfect two-hour window for tmw !!


----------



## nashvilleash

I was able to complete my magic band selections for our July 19th trip and the option is there for our June trip that I haven’t  modified with a CM.


----------



## petrola

andyman8 said:


> I think the poster maybe means Wyndham Bonnet Creek?
> 
> The Wyndham Grand Orlando (part of the Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort) list the following as their official policy. I don't know if this applies to the timeshare side as well:
> 
> 
> Seems fair to me.


Thanks for clarifying!   Yes that seems fair to me as well.  I think reservations for pool time could be problematic for many people trying to schedule other activities throughout the day.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/06/11/walt-disney-world-hiring-cultural-representative-program/
Norway and Germany starting in AUGUST- NOVEMBER!


----------



## chicagoshannon

petrola said:


> A friend of mine just called to check on this (Wyndham Lake Buena Vista) and the person at the front desk told her that is not the case - and that it's just a rumor.  Maybe at another Wyndham property though?


Sorry I should have been more specific.  Wyndham Bonnet Creek (the time share).


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Y'all need to start watching the spikes in cases. Apparently Florida is starting to go south (well it's already south so to speak). Disney opening in July? Either they will open regardless of this or they will not re-open and stay closed a very long time. You won't see a cruise from American shores for a while too. It's all depressing. It all sucks. We are watching history happen. This is the rumors board after all.



Always going to be spikes as you open more. That’s naturally going to happen. It’s going to happen forever if there is no vaccine. So it’s either everyone stay home forever, or just try and be smart and as safe as you can out there.

I’m sure whoever goes on a Disney cruise knows the risks of being on it, and I’m sure that won’t stop those people. They won’t stay off the ships forever. To each their own if you wanna do it


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Always going to be spikes as you open more. That’s naturally going to happen. It’s going to happen forever if there is no vaccine. So it’s either everyone stay home forever, or just try and be smart and as safe as you can out there.


The spikes are overwhelmingly in Miami-Dade, as well.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-skyliner-testing-underway-at-disney-world/



I assume they added A/C to the cabins during the closure to help with all the people wearing masks right?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hershey Park to open July 3rd - their new. Coaster will open that weekend

(Personally very excited for this)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

** edit... decided not to multi quote ...  



SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/06/11/walt-disney-world-hiring-cultural-representative-program/
> Norway and Germany starting in AUGUST- NOVEMBER!



They must be running into problems with international travel..  they’ve been posting these two countries since the beginning of April.


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hershey Park to open July 3rd - their new. Coaster will open that weekend
> 
> (Personally very excited for this)



same! we are booking the lodge - indoor water park will be open too - along with the outdoor water areas and mini golf.


----------



## tinkerhon

chicagoshannon said:


> how about 2-4am since they're doing 24 hours now (at the quiet pools) lol



And the quiet pools are nice and warm too !! 
Although at 2-4am there might be less kids in the pool 
They will all be in bed already 
(The resort rooms still have beds, right ?)


----------



## chicagoshannon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The spikes are overwhelmingly in Miami-Dade, as well.


and they're still in phase 1 of opening.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

cakebaker said:


> Yes, the Rivera is quite lovely. It was the main reason we even planned a trip in March. That really doesn’t matter. Dollar for dollar, it’s a downgrade. And I wouldn’t get the view, I was given a standard view. I’d most likely be looking at a parking lot.


Yes but it's a posh parking lot. Fancy-shmancy, $25 a night per car parking lot. Only the finest views at Disney.


----------



## AmberMV

tinkerhon said:


> And the quiet pools are nice and warm too !!
> Although at 2-4am there might be less kids in the pool
> They will all be in bed already
> (The resort rooms still have beds, right ?)


Each bed within guest rooms will now be wrapped in a single use plastic bag.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

wareagle57 said:


> I assume they added A/C to the cabins during the closure to help with all the people wearing masks right?


We just drove past them and they’re on the Epcot line.  However, Disney maintenance has confirmed they’re on the line to do maintenance at the shop area where they were all parked.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they don’t take them offline again. We noticed about 30-40 buses are missing from the MK parking lot hopefully in preparation of reopening.


----------



## wareagle57

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The spikes are overwhelmingly in Miami-Dade, as well.



I’ve been tracking the top 15 states and a few control states in a spread sheet. Idk why, I’m a nerd and like to see data in ways most sites don’t present it and just playing with excel. I was tracking individual Florida counties for a while but that was too much work with no real info other that the obvious that Miami is by far the worst. 

I’ll be interested to see what it looks like in a month as it gives us time to catch up on more states opening up, protests, theme parks, ect. But for now, the spikes are all directly correlated to the increase in testing. % positive either remains the same or is going down. In same states it’s down a crazy amount like NY and NJ. States that weren’t hit as hard at first are the ones remaining flat as I believe they are just “catching up.”  I think at the end we’ll see most states % of the population affected about the same, just getting there in very different ways.


----------



## wareagle57

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> We just drove past them and they’re on the Epcot line.  However, Disney maintenance has confirmed they’re on the line to do maintenance at the shop area where they were all parked.  Keeping my fingers crossed that they don’t take them offline again. We noticed about 30-40 buses are missing from the MK parking lot hopefully in preparation of reopening.



Im impressed you noticed the missing buses. I’ve driven by a couple of times trying to get a count just for my own curiosity but haven’t even come up with a good estimate. I guessed somewhere around 300. Is this all the buses or are some parked elsewhere?


----------



## chicagoshannon

wareagle57 said:


> I’ve been tracking the top 15 states and a few control states in a spread sheet. Idk why, I’m a nerd and like to see data in ways most sites don’t present it and just playing with excel. I was tracking individual Florida counties for a while but that was too much work with no real info other that the obvious that Miami is by far the worst.
> 
> I’ll be interested to see what it looks like in a month as it gives us time to catch up on more states opening up, protests, theme parks, ect. But for now, the spikes are all directly correlated to the increase in testing. % positive either remains the same or is going down. In same states it’s down a crazy amount like NY and NJ. States that weren’t hit as hard at first are the ones remaining flat as I believe they are just “catching up.”  I think at the end we’ll see most states % of the population affected about the same, just getting there in very different ways.


Check out IL.  We're down to like 2.4% today!  Just 10 days ago we were still around 10%!


----------



## Krandor

Nobody has asked the important question.  

Does the 2 hour pool time limit apply to the pool bar?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Always going to be spikes as you open more. That’s naturally going to happen. It’s going to happen forever if there is no vaccine. So it’s either everyone stay home forever, or just try and be smart and as safe as you can out there.
> 
> I’m sure whoever goes on a Disney cruise knows the risks of being on it, and I’m sure that won’t stop those people. They won’t stay off the ships forever. To each their own if you wanna do it


The spikes do concern me but the positivity rate is staying constant.  On the news last night it mentioned the prevalent age group who is now testing positive is 20-40 years old.  This could be from Memorial Day gatherings and other such group events. Once more people are out and about it will spike, hopefully just temporarily and then go back down again.  Masks are strongly encouraged in the Orange County area at all times when interacting with others.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-skyliner-testing-underway-at-disney-world/



Are masks required while riding? ::ducks::


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

wareagle57 said:


> Im impressed you noticed the missing buses. I’ve driven by a couple of times trying to get a count just for my own curiosity but haven’t even come up with a good estimate. I guessed somewhere around 300. Is this all the buses or are some parked elsewhere?


My son is the bus nerd.  You could see lots of empty spots.  They’re also at the TTC parking lot and at Speedway where they refuel.  He thinks there are around 400 buses but it’s just a guess.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Krandor said:


> Are masks required while riding? ::ducks::


That would be the one place it would be easy to take them off once inside.  With the heat, humidity and air flow maybe it won’t be as much a problem as the monorails or buses. Plus you’ll be with just your group, no strangers


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> That would be the one place it would be easy to take them off once inside.  With the heat, humidity and air flow maybe it won’t be as much a problem as the monorails or buses. Plus you’ll be with just your group, no strangers


Yeah I would imagine for a while they will be letting only your party into each gondola


----------



## cmp3400

wareagle57 said:


> I’ve been tracking the top 15 states and a few control states in a spread sheet. Idk why, I’m a nerd and like to see data in ways most sites don’t present it and just playing with excel. I was tracking individual Florida counties for a while but that was too much work with no real info other that the obvious that Miami is by far the worst.
> 
> I’ll be interested to see what it looks like in a month as it gives us time to catch up on more states opening up, protests, theme parks, ect. But for now, the spikes are all directly correlated to the increase in testing. % positive either remains the same or is going down. In same states it’s down a crazy amount like NY and NJ. States that weren’t hit as hard at first are the ones remaining flat as I believe they are just “catching up.”  I think at the end we’ll see most states % of the population affected about the same, just getting there in very different ways.


The Latest County Specific Report gives some great 2 week data for each Florida county, including testing numbers


----------



## wdwoutsider

Honestly pool reserved times(let's hope this doesn't become true)  just so disney can save money by not opening enough hotels.  

Can you imagine dishing out the money for the GFL or Polynesian and it rains or is cloudy during your short time slot.   I would be really upset with the amount you are paying!!     Disney shouldn't be filling hotels so full that you get a small pool window especially since some hotels won't even open.    They will have pools sitting empty all over the resort but will tell people paying full price they get a small pool window because people from pop century had to get upgraded for free?   People from value resorts (who got free upgrades) should get bused to a different pool to not limit people paying full price if true.   They are already getting a way nicer hotel for free, riding a bus to closed resort pools sounds reasonable so everyone gets as much pool time as they want.   Disney has the capacity to offer everyone pool space or a water park ,they are just being cheap.   That seems like a credit card dispute to me if you stay at a resort but have a not mentioned very short pool window.    Not everyone goes to the parks or not everyday pool time can be a huge deal for people.


----------



## Spridell

cmp3400 said:


> The Latest County Specific Report gives some great 2 week data for each Florida county, including testing numbers



Local health officials in Orange County have said they are not concerned.  More testing being done.  Younger age group this time being infected which will mean less hospitalizations.

Rest assured, Disney WILL BE opening their property in 10 days and the parks on July 11th.  I really dont see anything changing that at this point.  Too much has been put in motion for a change.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

wdwoutsider said:


> People from value resorts (who got free upgrades) should get bused to a different pool to not limit people paying full price if true.



If you think everyone at your deluxe resort is paying the same price as you when you stay there even during normal times, I have bad news for you.

But oh do I love Disboards class wars.

#popcenturypeasantsrule


----------



## andyman8

Just wanted to put this out there into the ethos. I had a Passholder rate (the original offer only went through 7/9) for my Fourth of July trip that I rescheduled after receiving the "confirm, modify, cancel" email. I never actually looked at the new trip total (just knew it was a lower price than my original stay because I booked fewer nights) but I was looking at the confirmation email and noticed the rate was much lower than rack rate for that timeframe. I also saw Recovery20 Room Only for the reservation type in the email, which leads me to believe that they applied a discount on that room, so it seems like if you originally booked with a discount, there is some recovery discount they might give you for modifying.


----------



## Sandisw

Spridell said:


> For those wondering about the Tri-state travel ban.  It looks like it will end on July 7th
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tri-...t-to-expire-before-disney-theme-parks-reopen/



This is nothing new though.  When he extended Stare of Emergency in May, it extended this to July 7th.  I think it’s become back in the news because of Disney. 

I am waiting to see what happens with the move to Phase 3....and still hoping he ends it then! Not giving up hope until I get turned away from WDW! Lol


----------



## one_cat

I still think Disney has no idea how to make this work hence no communication.  Don’t shoot the messenger - not that I am a messenger since I have absolutely no hard information - however thinking outside the box I wouldn’t be surprised to see the following:

* all cash reservations cancelled for a period of time - maybe through September. Only DVC on points allowed.
* park hopping allowed but you must sign up for a park in advance.  You will be allowed in a second park as long as it is not full
* tickets will be sold and you must have a ticket to enter.  The clock will start again on APs only if they are used during this time (could also be that you must have a ticket but all days are freebies for AP but not for other tickets)

I think Disney would have kept their parks completely closed if it wasn’t for DVC.


----------



## cmp3400

Spridell said:


> Local health officials in Orange County have said they are not concerned.  More testing being done.  Younger age group this time being infected which will mean less hospitalizations.
> 
> Rest assured, Disney WILL BE opening their property in 10 days and the parks on July 11th.  I really dont see anything changing that at this point.  Too much has been put in motion for a change.


As a data nerd, I was just sharing info with a likeminded person
I live in Orange county so I am just watching what is happening around me (heck, my husband swabbed people for Covid for 16 hours last week). Seminole County IS concerned about the way we are trending.

Everyone who lives around here knows that they will do EVERYTHING possible to keep with the reopening of the parks, we know we need the tax revenue.  I wasn't saying I thought that would change


----------



## Spridell

cmp3400 said:


> As a data nerd, I was just sharing info with a likeminded person
> I live in Orange county so I am just watching what is happening around me (heck, my husband swabbed people for Covid for 16 hours last week). Seminole County IS concerned about the way we are trending.
> 
> Everyone who lives around here knows that they will do EVERYTHING possible to keep with the reopening of the parks, we know we need the tax revenue.  I wasn't saying I thought that would change


No i know I was just saying I don't think you will see any place in Florida shutdown again. Too much going on now to close things down. They will probably try to isolate the hot spots as much as possible.

Thank your husband. 

And sorry to the mods for being little off topic.


----------



## Stefne

nashvilleash said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271487949826404352
> maybe the castle paint job will be finished by the time the parks open again


I don't hate it, but I'm sad that my awesome Lego Cinderella Castle that I worked incredibly hard on isn't going to look like the real deal anymore.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Just for reference on pools... here’s how busy Sapphire Falls is right now.


----------



## charmed59

Spridell said:


> Local health officials in Orange County have said they are not concerned.  More testing being done.  Younger age group this time being infected which will mean less hospitalizations.
> 
> Rest assured, Disney WILL BE opening their property in 10 days and the parks on July 11th.  I really dont see anything changing that at this point.  Too much has been put in motion for a change.


No kidding about younger.  Since 6/1 there have been 40 cases of children, including 2 under 12 months old, in Orange County.


----------



## vinotinto

Krandor said:


> Nobody has asked the important question.
> 
> Does the 2 hour pool time limit apply to the pool bar?



I can just see it..."Welcome to Disney's Pool After-Hours! For $99/person you get to chill out in your resort's pool and pool bar area, after hours!  Disney's Pool After-Hours is a limited time, magical event. While others are limited to a peasantly 2-hour window, you will enjoy 4 hours of pool and pool bar access. Book your tickets now!"


----------



## Disney Bobby

So, it's one park a day, if you get a spot.  Can you leave and return?


----------



## yulilin3

Disney Bobby said:


> So, it's one park a day, if you get a spot.  Can you leave and return?


nothing has been announced yet.


----------



## cmp3400

Disney Bobby said:


> So, it's one park a day, if you get a spot.  Can you leave and return?


I don't think anything has been confirmed yet, but things do move quick, so if I am wrong someone correct me!!


----------



## Dulcee

wareagle57 said:


> I’ve been tracking the top 15 states and a few control states in a spread sheet. Idk why, I’m a nerd and like to see data in ways most sites don’t present it and just playing with excel. I was tracking individual Florida counties for a while but that was too much work with no real info other that the obvious that Miami is by far the worst.
> 
> I’ll be interested to see what it looks like in a month as it gives us time to catch up on more states opening up, protests, theme parks, ect. But for now, the spikes are all directly correlated to the increase in testing. % positive either remains the same or is going down. In same states it’s down a crazy amount like NY and NJ. States that weren’t hit as hard at first are the ones remaining flat as I believe they are just “catching up.”  I think at the end we’ll see most states % of the population affected about the same, just getting there in very different ways.



Fellow nerd here, also tracking things. My PhD is in biology with a focus in disease so I can't help myself. I agree that other states are just "catching up" at this point. Albeit at a slower rate, and with more knowledge, which will hopefully avoid the overwhelming scenarios seen in NY/NJ.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

vinotinto said:


> I can just see it..."Welcome to Disney's Pool After-Hours! For $99/person you get to chill out in your resort's pool and pool bar area, after hours!  Disney's Pool After-Hours is a limited time, magical event. While others are limited to a peasantly 2-hour window, you will enjoy 4 hours of pool and *pool bar access**. Book your tickets now!"


*** beverages not included


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Jessica Geisler said:


> Just for reference on pools... here’s how busy Sapphire Falls is right now.
> View attachment 500702


Yay! I check in tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jenchills

Mlchiranky said:


> I think everyone has the same extension, they were just late to the UT ones. Mine extended today as well


My Undercover tourist tickets were extended over a week ago.  I think it is just taking a while to extend them all.


----------



## vinotinto

I think today's biggest piece of news is that there wasn't any news.
#SOON


----------



## figmentfinesse

vinotinto said:


> I think today's biggest piece of news is that there wasn't any news.
> #SOON


Didn’t the dining plan news drop at 9pm on a Saturday?? Perhaps there’s hope!


----------



## RWinNOLA

vinotinto said:


> I think today's biggest piece of news is that there wasn't any news.
> #SOON



#COMEBACKREMY


----------



## vinotinto

figmentfinesse said:


> Didn’t the dining plan news drop at 9pm on a Saturday?? Perhaps there’s hope!


News dropped on a Friday evening.


----------



## yulilin3

From a poster on the TPAS forum, this is the international email. Is this the first instance where they actually confirm that water parks will be closed?


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> News dropped on a Friday evening.


last weeks news dropped Saturday


----------



## Jessica Geisler

disneymagicgirl said:


> Yay! I check in tomorrow!!!


We are out of state WDW APs and so far can’t complain! It’s actually made me more comfortable knowing how to handle/plan for a WDW post-covid trip with children.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> #COMEBACKREMY


you know just by writing Remy's name he/she can't see it right? you have to tag him/her


----------



## skeeter31

RWinNOLA said:


> #COMEBACKREMY


I almost wonder if Remy was asked to stop posting information by his sources. Most companies are quite good at figuring out where their leaks are coming from and the amount of info they were posting here could have made it very easy to track down who was posting it. I obviously don’t know if this is what happened, but it definitely could be.


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Arnold’s Park becomes the first park to close again for the Coronavirus.   They were open for 10 days.


----------



## planecrazy63

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Arnold’s Park becomes the first park to close again for the Coronavirus.   They were open for 10 days.


Just to make sure to put this in context (so people don't think this is because of the park)

"Officials say there have been no positive cases among park personnel, but they say their number one priority at all times is safety.

As of 4 p.m. on June 12, Iowa health officials have confirmed 119 positive COVID-19 cases in Dickinson County. A week ago on June 5, the county had only 34 confirmed COVID-19 cases.

According to the Iowa Department of Public Health, 40 of those cases have recovered and no deaths have been reported."


----------



## mcmry5

yulilin3 said:


> From a poster on the TPAS forum, this is the international email. Is this the first instance where they actually confirm that water parks will be closed?
> View attachment 500712


I think you’re right— we haven’t heard confirmation from Disney of the water parks remaining closed until this.

I also saw another post of a letter from Disney to travel agents stating something along the lines of, “Since park hopping will not be available, guests will not need park hopper tickets...” or something to that effect. That is the only place I have heard any “confirmation” of no park hopping. (Unless I missed something which is entirely possible!)


----------



## Awesomesj

yulilin3 said:


> From a poster on the TPAS forum, this is the international email. Is this the first instance where they actually confirm that water parks will be closed?
> View attachment 500712


Yes that's our UK email - probably should have mentioned that when I posted about the date.


----------



## yulilin3

Awesomesj said:


> Yes that's our UK email - probably should have mentioned that when I posted about the date.


it also uses the word shortly instead of soon talking about the opening of the  reservation system
Please, lets discuss what that means for the next cuple of pages


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> I almost wonder if Remy was asked to stop posting information by his sources. Most companies are quite good at figuring out where their leaks are coming from and the amount of info they were posting here could have made it very easy to track down who was posting it. I obviously don’t know if this is what happened, but it definitely could be.


He said he only posts what he's given the "OK" to post


----------



## Disney Bobby

yulilin3 said:


> nothing has been announced yet.



Thank you.


----------



## cakebaker

The Pho said:


> *News*
> 
> Arnold’s Park becomes the first park to close again for the Coronavirus.   They were open for 10 days.


 Several cities today announced a walk back on re-opening. Rising numbers are beginning to factor in to our decision now.


----------



## Disneysoule

yulilin3 said:


> it also uses the word shortly instead of soon talking about the opening of the  reservation system
> Please, lets discuss what that means for the next cuple of pages


Shortly < Soon ( regarding time)


----------



## Avery&Todd

yulilin3 said:


> it also uses the word shortly instead of soon talking about the opening of the  reservation system
> Please, lets discuss what that means for the next cuple of pages


I did mention it on another post!


----------



## vinotinto

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I'm not too sure if this has been posted but UK guests have now started to receive the below email from Disney
> View attachment 500704View attachment 500705


So, I'm quoting this post from the TPAS forum because my response is speculative and I think we want to keep that thread with just news, but I think this is the FIRST time I see the language of making sure your booking is linked. Do you think this is because resort guests *will* indeed have priority? Or do you think this refers to UK guests having tickets and those with tickets will have priority (not necessarily resort guests).

This is what the UK version that just came out today said:
"In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. More details about the new Theme Park reservation system will follow shortly. It is important that you have a My Disney Experience account *and have linked your booking, as this will allow you to reserve Theme Park access* once the system is available."

The info that they sent to US guests two weeks ago, only had the first part:
"In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests."

(In the absence of real news, let the speculation begin!)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

vinotinto said:


> So, I'm quoting this post from the TPAS forum because my response is speculative and I think we want to keep that thread with just news, but I think this is the FIRST time I see the language of making sure your booking is linked. Do you think this is because resort guests *will* indeed have priority? Or do you think this refers to UK guests having tickets and those with tickets will have priority (not necessarily resort guests).
> 
> This is what the UK version that just came out today said:
> "In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. More details about the new Theme Park reservation system will follow shortly. It is important that you have a My Disney Experience account *and have linked your booking, as this will allow you to reserve Theme Park access* once the system is available."
> 
> The info that they sent to US guests two weeks ago, only had the first part:
> "In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests."
> 
> (In the absence of real news, let the speculation begin!)


I read that earlier and took it as resort booking


----------



## Tiggr88

Looks like not all of the details were worked out on the NBA "bubble" which is why the concerns are coming out now. 

https://www.theringer.com/nba/2020/6/12/21289757/nba-return-bubble
"But a closer look at the NBPA statement shows that the vote was strictly an approval of “further negotiations” with a caveat that “various details” were still to be negotiated. "


----------



## tinkerbell1991

vinotinto said:


> So, I'm quoting this post from the TPAS forum because my response is speculative and I think we want to keep that thread with just news, but I think this is the FIRST time I see the language of making sure your booking is linked. Do you think this is because resort guests *will* indeed have priority? Or do you think this refers to UK guests having tickets and those with tickets will have priority (not necessarily resort guests).
> 
> This is what the UK version that just came out today said:
> "In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests. More details about the new Theme Park reservation system will follow shortly. It is important that you have a My Disney Experience account *and have linked your booking, as this will allow you to reserve Theme Park access* once the system is available."
> 
> The info that they sent to US guests two weeks ago, only had the first part:
> "In addition, we will also be introducing a new Theme Park reservation system. You will receive access to the Theme Park reservation system before new tickets are sold to other Guests."
> 
> (In the absence of real news, let the speculation begin!)


I've noticed a few people have now made comments about how it's been worded which I didn't realise if I'm honest that it was different from the US emails but it is ... interesting to say to least as right now, we do literally read into every single word - it's just natural.
I realise we travel a lot further than US guests do to get to WDW but I will be VERY surprised if UK guests who don't have a resort stay will be priority booking as well as those who do. I personally read it as you NEED a resort reservation alongside tickets to get priority but that's just my personal opinion


----------



## RWinNOLA

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I read that earlier and took it as resort booking



It only makes sense that Disney would give priority to on property guests.  With limited pool capacity, limited dining options AND capacity, and reduced experiences, the last thing they want is a ton of really unhappy people at their resorts.  

There will be unhappy people no matter what they do. But they don’t want onsite guests to constantly see people complaining to cast members.


----------



## disneyfan150

Jessica Geisler said:


> Just for reference on pools... here’s how busy Sapphire Falls is right now.
> View attachment 500702L


Looks great!  I will be across the street at Aventura in 72 hours because of posts like this one.  Since the parks close at 6 pm, do the pools get busier in the evening?

Come on SAB: open open open by August!!


----------



## disneyfan150

Sorry! Duplicate post!


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> It only makes sense that Disney would give priority to on property guests.  With limited pool capacity, limited dining options AND capacity, and reduced experiences, the last thing they want is a ton of really unhappy people at their resorts.
> 
> There will be unhappy people no matter what they do. But they don’t want onsite guests to constantly see people complaining to cast members.


But it does not say it is first access exclusively. They could well lump resort guests with current AP and regular ticket holders.

As far as being concerned with guest satisfaction , pre-closure I’d agree. but these days it doesn’t seem to be a priority.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

disneyfan150 said:


> Looks great!  I will be across the street at Aventura in 72 hours because of posts like this one.  Since the parks close at 6 pm, do the pools get busier in the evening?
> 
> Come on SAB: open open open by August!!


 It wasn’t last night. There were maybe 6 kids in the pool around 8pm. We couldn’t cheat on Walt exclusively, so are at Disney Springs tonight because the weather is perfect after visiting the parks. I now understand why people compare and contrast why WDW will have problems/is opening later with their guests vs UO. It’s hard to explain until you witness it. The temperature check was very quick, Uber drops you off at a pedestrian walkway (on the east side?), The LEGO store has you enter and go through counter-clockwise (and you cannot touch product until you buy it) and Boathouse feels just as busy as it normally is on a Friday evening, but the tables are more spread out.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Tiggr88 said:


> Looks like not all of the details were worked out on the NBA "bubble" which is why the concerns are coming out now.
> 
> https://www.theringer.com/nba/2020/6/12/21289757/nba-return-bubble
> "But a closer look at the NBPA statement shows that the vote was strictly an approval of “further negotiations” with a caveat that “various details” were still to be negotiated. "



Not sure why Disney thought that was a good idea other than just the $$$.  I think they are already in over their head with the reopening.  The last thing they needed was more complication.


----------



## abja09

cwaltjen said:


> I also noticed the specialty bands are available for order, not just the plain colors!



thanks for posting this!  I’ve been waiting for them to be available  again.


----------



## Makmak

Makmak said:


> That’s an affirmative on the ice machines and other vending machines. Also, today I noticed on the app if you place a mobile order and are a passholder you can add park refillable cups to your order FREE....for as many entrees ordered. Wish I noticed yesterday but oh well. You get free refills all your first day then you can pay to renew it on other park days. But here’s the weird thing....I took that screenshot after I got my “free refillable cup for your first mobile order for passholders” so....wondering if it can be added every day. Testing that theory tomorrow.


Ok so the free refillable cup every day for passholder theory is correct, though I bet it’s a glitch they have to fix in the app that it lets you keep doing it....maybe not though. Also, there have been a lot of questions awhile back regarding how busses might work and since today is Friday this is the first time there was an actual line when I was getting on the resort bus. I was at the front of the line but as soon as an actual (socially distanced for the most part) line started forming (50ish total people) two guys with walkies frantically ran over and started adjusting line dividers and calling for busses. They only allowed 16 people on the bus, five distinct family groups total. I’m not sure how their formula works but that’s my observation of my experience. And I heard them tell the people that were still waiting that another bus would be along shortly. There are no coffee makers in the resort rooms, I was told only in the suites. As the Friday crowd grew so did the sea world level of behavior at the parks. Of note was the trend to push masks down unless one was sure a universal employee or security person was near and kids just not wearing them at all, invading personal space, and we just left the resort pool because it’s a total free-for-all like an ordinary crowded pool day.....and nobody is correcting any behavior.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> But it does not say it is first access exclusively. They could well lump resort guests with current AP and regular ticket holders.
> 
> As far as being concerned with guest satisfaction- pre-closure I’d agree. These days it doesn’t seem to be a priority.



I realize that. I’m not stating it as fact as Disney has not made a direct statement that resort guests get priority.

Just stating my opinion. There will be unhappy people no matter what they do.  They almost need to give resort guests priority to limit the number of people at resorts during the day.  Otherwise you have angry people at the pools, restaurants, etc because they can’t get into the parks, they can’t go to the pool because it’s full, have nowhere to eat, etc.  

If I were Disney, I would prefer not to have a large number of unhappy people at the resorts constantly complaining to CMs while other guests are standing around watching.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

yulilin3 said:


> saw this reported as well on the TPAS thread, my fp has been gone for weeks now, so not new, but what is new is that I was able to book reservations for zDS on the app as of yesterday but today is not letting me do it, so they are working on the app rn


I’m sorry, what is zDS?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m sorry, what is zDS?



Glad you asked.  Wondered that myself. 

I consider myself pretty knowledgeable about Disney related things but I can’t keep up with all the acronyms!!!


----------



## shoreward

gottalovepluto said:


> Wait until the CSR Chromecast TVs start glitching out and Disney IT needs to come to the rescue. Day. After. Day.


I heard a report that the NBA teams will try to compensate for lack of activities for the players, during free time in Orlando. One option mentioned was upgrading the TVs in the guest rooms.


----------



## Beachmom0317

9:45pm EST. Just checking to see if I missed any 9pm news


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Some of these NBA players are so tall they won’t be able to fit in those rooms. 

Some full size beds and low ceilings. Sounds glorious


----------



## Makmak

Jessica Geisler said:


> Just for reference on pools... here’s how busy Sapphire Falls is right now.
> View attachment 500702


Did you get a chance to look at 8ish by any chance? Ours at ES was like that too up until park close then it was madness.....


----------



## aballerina

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m sorry, what is zDS?


Pretty sure it's just supposed to be DS (Disney Springs). I figure the zee (or zed as us Canadians say ) was accidently inserted.


----------



## shoreward

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Some of these NBA players are so tall they won’t be able to fit in those rooms.
> 
> Some full size beds and low ceilings. Sounds glorious


I was told by a facility manager of a hotel used by traveling NBA teams that it is required that their rooms have California King beds (longer than a normal King bed).  I wonder if the mattresses are being changed to the longer size for the players.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

shoreward said:


> I was told by a facility manager of a hotel used by traveling NBA teams that it is required that their rooms have California King beds (longer than a normal King bed).  I wonder if the mattresses are being changed to the longer size for the players.



Shoot, if some of these rooms get to keep California king beds and new TVs after this I might consider giving CSR another chance


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone,

For those of you that have already received the upgrade at no charge for July where were you moved to? Saratoga? Old Key West? Anything different?


----------



## whiporee

NBA players can complain, but they need to play. If they don’t, then not only do they not get checks for this season, but the league revenue — and their CBA determined split of it — drastically dives for the 2021 season. Next year’s payout is determined by this year’s revenue, so if there are no playoffs and no TV money from playoffs in 2020, there’s much less on the players’ side in 2021.

in order to protect their negotiating position for the immediate future, it’s important for the players that they make these games happen this summer. That’s the only reason any of this is being discussed.


----------



## bernina

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For those of you that have already received the upgrade at no charge for July where were you moved to? Saratoga? Old Key West? Anything different?



See this thread. Lots of great info on Resort changes that  have been confirmed.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/resort-change-by-disney.3802935/


----------



## gottalovepluto

shoreward said:


> I heard a report that the NBA teams will try to compensate for lack of activities for the players, during free time in Orlando. One option mentioned was upgrading the TVs in the guest rooms.


I expect a 72 inch flatscreen with a million options I don’t understand next time I stay in any hotel the NBA uses/might use


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I realize that. I’m not stating it as fact as Disney has not made a direct statement that resort guests get priority.
> 
> Just stating my opinion. There will be unhappy people no matter what they do.  They almost need to give resort guests priority to limit the number of people at resorts during the day.  Otherwise you have angry people at the pools, restaurants, etc because they can’t get into the parks, they can’t go to the pool because it’s full, have nowhere to eat, etc.
> 
> If I were Disney, I would prefer not to have a large number of unhappy people at the resorts constantly complaining to CMs while other guests are standing around watching.


I do think that Disney-owned resort guests will get priority access to the reservations BUT only if they have a valid ticket or annual pass.  The Annual Pass update email that came about a month ago already noted that APs and current valid ticket holders will get access to reservations before people without a valid ticket or pass IIRC. 

So really, IMO it will go like this:
1. APs get their (3? is the rumor) reservations per 30 days.  It was noted a while ago that APs will get a couple days head start at park reservations
2. Valid dated ticket holders get access
3. WDW resort guests without tickets get 1st crack at new ticket sales and then reservations
4. New ticket sales resume to public


----------



## Marthasor

junderwood99 said:


> The system should NOT be allowing CM's to make 2020 bookings for anything but DVC or FW. So, CM's are apparently NOT supposed to be rescheduling - yet they. What will happen to those reservations? Who knows.



Then it's a systems issue.  The CMs are notoriously under-informed about protocols and procedures.  If they aren't allowing reservations at other resorts, they should block those resorts out of the system.  Yes, who knows what may happen to those reservations, but if they were modifications (as I'm sure they were as they can't make new reservations at this time), I would be optimistic that they would simply give those guests the option to move as they are doing now.


----------



## MrsBooch

AmberMV said:


> I do think that Disney-owned resort guests will get priority access to the reservations BUT only if they have a valid ticket or annual pass.  The Annual Pass update email that came about a month ago already noted that APs and current valid ticket holders will get access to reservations before people without a valid ticket or pass IIRC.
> 
> So really, IMO it will go like this:
> 1. APs get their (3? is the rumor) reservations per 30 days.  It was noted a while ago that APs will get a couple days head start at park reservations
> 2. Valid dated ticket holders get access
> 3. WDW resort guests without tickets get 1st crack at new ticket sales and then reservations
> 4. New ticket sales resume to public




I agree - but moved a few things and added one thing:

1. APs get their (3? is the rumor) reservations per 30 days.  It was noted a while ago that APs will get a couple days head start at park reservations
2. WDW resort guests with valid dated ticket holders get access
3. WDW resort guests without tickets get 1st crack at new ticket sales and then reservations
4. Valid dated ticket holders WITHOUT WDW resort reservations get access
5. New ticket sales resume to public


----------



## AmberMV

MrsBooch said:


> I agree - but moved a few things and added one thing:
> 
> 1. APs get their (3? is the rumor) reservations per 30 days.  It was noted a while ago that APs will get a couple days head start at park reservations
> 2. WDW resort guests with valid dated ticket holders get access
> 3. WDW resort guests without tickets get 1st crack at new ticket sales and then reservations
> 4. Valid dated ticket holders WITHOUT WDW resort reservations get access
> 5. New ticket sales resume to public


I like yours more.  Seems pretty likely to roll out this way


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

APs with resort stay fall in with #2? Surely not 1.  I don't want only 3 parks for a 10 day trip


----------



## Jothmas

RWinNOLA said:


> They almost need to give resort guests priority to limit the number of people at resorts during the day.  Otherwise you have angry people at the pools, restaurants, etc because they can’t get into the parks, they can’t go to the pool because it’s full, have nowhere to eat, etc.



Hopefully, the people prone to anger will be less likely to visit at this time, freeing up space for everyone else.


----------



## MrsBooch

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> APs with resort stay fall in with #2? Surely not 1.  I don't want only 3 parks for a 10 day trip



maybe?? idk - broken clock is right twice a day and all that. don't worry.

we will find out soon....


----------



## Marthasor

cakebaker said:


> Yes, the Rivera is quite lovely. It was the main reason we even planned a trip in March. That really doesn’t matter. Dollar for dollar, it’s a downgrade.  And I wouldn’t get the view, I was given a standard view. I’d most likely be looking at a parking lot.





1GoldenSun said:


> Yes but it's a posh parking lot. Fancy-shmancy, $25 a night per car parking lot. Only the finest views at Disney.



We stayed in a 1-bedroom on the 7th floor in the west wing and we had a direct view of Spaceship Earth and the EP fireworks.  Yes, if I looked down I could see a parking lot (but if you are staying CR TPV, you have a parking lot view as well).  I'm a huge EP fan, so this is now my favorite view on property.  When staying at RIV, I, personally, would only book standard in the hopes of getting that view again.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

wareagle57 said:


> I know it’s easy to play armchair QB and NYC had to make decisions early on before we knew as much as we know now. I believe there was a huge issue with how they handled nursing homes. But aside from that, the biggest thing that got me was the subways. I understand how necessary they are for transportation, but I truly believe if they had been shut down, 100s of thousands of lives would have been saved. It just doesn’t make sense to run them, when exponentially less dangerous things were shut down.



100s of thousands of lives would have been saved? That's not what you meant to say, right?


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Makmak said:


> Did you get a chance to look at 8ish by any chance? Ours at ES was like that too up until park close then it was madness.....


We were at Disney Springs from 7:30ish to 10. When we left, the pool didn’t look crowded and there were a lot of empty chairs. I counted 26 people in the pool at 10, while I was waiting on the elevator. Disney Springs was definitely still hopping at 10! Volcano Bay cabanas for tomorrow as of tonight we’re 50% off. Another operations piece I could see WDW using is if you approach the pool bar to order, you must be wearing a mask, otherwise you can’t order at the bar. However, servers can come to you in the chairs and you don’t have to be wearing a mask. Menus are all paper. Life jackets are all sanitized between uses and are put in bins once used. 
Disney Magic is still alive and well though... and it’s like Walt knew I was cheating on him. The GM at Boathouse pixie dusted the kids with little duck boats and stood and talked to us for quite a while.... the weather was beautiful, people were out, you can tell they’re smiling, and man... when I walked into Sapphire Falls carrying a sleeping kid, I just missed hearing “welcome home”


----------



## OnceUponATime15

shoreward said:


> I was told by a facility manager of a hotel used by traveling NBA teams that it is required that their rooms have California King beds (longer than a normal King bed).  I wonder if the mattresses are being changed to the longer size for the players.



This article ran a few weeks ago.. I figured it would be something like replacing the queen beds with something more suitable for guests Well over six feet tall. Lol

https://nesn.com/2020/05/disney-world-reportedly-has-begun-renovations-to-host-nba-mls/


----------



## bernina

This is just a case of Disney not removing early morning magic (MK), right? Or did I stumble on a 1 hour 15 minute AP preview on 7/11


----------



## Mit88

bernina said:


> This is just a case of Disney not removing early morning magic (MK), right? Or did I stumble on a 1 hour 15 minute AP preview on 7/11
> 
> View attachment 500768



They never took magic hours off the calendar. But they’ve stated that there will be no magic hours to start. So I’m going to say it’s an IT oversight


----------



## KrissyD715

MrsBooch said:


> I agree - but moved a few things and added one thing:
> 
> 1. APs get their (3? is the rumor) reservations per 30 days.  It was noted a while ago that APs will get a couple days head start at park reservations
> 2. WDW resort guests with valid dated ticket holders get access
> 3. WDW resort guests without tickets get 1st crack at new ticket sales and then reservations
> 4. Valid dated ticket holders WITHOUT WDW resort reservations get access
> 5. New ticket sales resume to public


My question is how many can we hold? Will it come down to our ticket? And if we can’t get the number of days for our ticket, will we receive a refund that is pro-rated or will that portion be extended?


----------



## MrsBooch

KrissyD715 said:


> My question is how many can we hold? Will it come down to our ticket? And if we can’t get the number of days for our ticket, will we receive a refund that is pro-rated or will that portion be extended?



Who knows? Maybe it'll be based on the length of your stay at a WDW resort? I think they are going to hinge a lot of priority off that requirement of a booked stay. They've already set a precedent for opening a door of refunding for AP loss of use so i'm sure the same will be true for tickets- I've no idea. 

I don't have tickets yet but I do have a confirmed reservation for Thanksgiving. When we get the chance to purchase tickets - we will continue with our plan of only buying 3 days worth for our 7 night trip. And then we will try to get actual park reservations to use the tickets. If we can't get 3 days worth or if it's not in the parks we want (like maybe we'll have to go to Animal Kingdom three days in a row) they might offer a credit? or refund? I really have no clue but I HOPE it works that simply for us? Because if it's complicated I will definitely misunderstand and we will end up at Disney Springs every day outside of the two hour pool allotment.


----------



## EEva

bernina said:


> This is just a case of Disney not removing early morning magic (MK), right? Or did I stumble on a 1 hour 15 minute AP preview on 7/11
> 
> View attachment 500768


That looks to me like the paid EMM that wasn't removed from the calendar?

Edited to add: looks like the Sunday/Tuesday EMMs are still on the calendar through July. AND one on July 11. As I recall there was not a Saturday EMM before the shut down, right?


----------



## Awesomesj

We have a 14 night stay coming from the UK. We also have a 14 day ticket - I expect to be able to visit for those 14 days. Now we may venture to another park for a day or 2, but the principal is there. Interesting to see what they do with that.

No indication so far that we can't book for out entire stay.


----------



## koszmok

I`m not sure that park hopping is completely out of question....

LATER on WHEN they let more people in due to increased daily limit and the daily limit hasn`t been reached yet on a particular day why wouldn`t they let people hopp? It can be like the 4th, 5th etc FP. If it`s 4pm and you want to hopp to EPCOT for the evening and there`s still availability why wouldn`t ? 

I understand people won`t buy park hopper option for "it may occasionally happen" but what about APs etc? The UK passes are park hopper anyway, we don`t have the option to buy a ticket without park hopper option. I guess AP`s are park hopper too...

Also I read somewhere that they might reduce the available number of the days to reserve for AP holders for 3 days out of 30. I`m not AP holder but it`d be utterly unjust in case an AP holder has a 7 day holidays (especially onsite) and would be only able to book 3 days out of 7.  I`d be furious....


----------



## yulilin3

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I’m sorry, what is zDS?


Sorry that was DS Disney springs


----------



## Mfowler7828

So maybe it’s just me... but it seems that they have removed the fireworks over the castle when you open the MDE App


----------



## wdwrule

Mfowler7828 said:


> So maybe it’s just me... but it seems that they have removed the fireworks over the castle when you open the MDE App


I noticed that too. Maybe giving an accurate preview of my upcoming trip...


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> So maybe it’s just me... but it seems that they have removed the fireworks over the castle when you open the MDE App


Same here. Showing something that isn't available probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Awesomesj said:


> We have a 14 night stay coming from the UK. We also have a 14 day ticket - I expect to be able to visit for those 14 days. Now we may venture to another park for a day or 2, but the principal is there. Interesting to see what they do with that.
> 
> No indication so far that we can't book for out entire stay.




You didn’t say when your trip was, and restrictions will loosen over time. But I think you’ll be disappointed if you think you’ll be able to visit the parks for 14 of your 14 days. I suspect there will be limitations in place on number of days visited for some time. What that means for AP holders and people with park tickets for each day of their stay remains to be seen.


----------



## Awesomesj

Brett Wyman said:


> You didn’t say when your trip was, and restrictions will loosen over time. But I think you’ll be disappointed if you think you’ll be able to visit the parks for 14 of your 14 days. I suspect there will be limitations in place on number of days visited for some time. What that means for AP holders and people with park tickets for each day of their stay remains to be seen.



Our trip is mid to late August.

The issue is it has taken Disney a long time to offer the same deal to UK guests as it did it US, so I imagine they would have discussed how pretty much all of us come with a 14 day ticket - (some have a 21day) and although we get the same message to say about no gaurentee.. nothing about the fact we will be limited in the amount of days we want to use of our ticket. So right now no indication we cannot use 14 days - whereas everything else has been covered.

What I am saying is that if there is limitations for example only being able to book for 3/4 days in a row. Disney have to tell us that and they need to refund our tickets, as they are not longer 14 day tickets (not to mention everything else lost from our 'ultimate' tickets. Just like if you paid for a 3 day ticket you would expect you can visit on 3 days, we are the same. 

As I say, there has been nothing from Disney that suggests we will not be able to use our tickets on all 14 days (this is different to warning we may not get a reservation for the parks we want)


----------



## Spaceguy55

Mfowler7828 said:


> So maybe it’s just me... but it seems that they have removed the fireworks over the castle when you open the MDE App


MDE had a update yesterday ...mine are still there


----------



## RivShore

https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/06/12/did-florida-theme-parks-open-too-soon.aspx


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw this in a Facebook group and thought folks here might appreciate it ... Could also go for the "update" emails from Disney as well


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Awesomesj said:


> Our trip is mid to late August.
> 
> The issue is it has taken Disney a long time to offer the same deal to UK guests as it did it US, so I imagine they would have discussed how pretty much all of us come with a 14 day ticket - (some have a 21day) and although we get the same message to say about no gaurentee.. nothing about the fact we will be limited in the amount of days we want to use of our ticket. So right now no indication we cannot use 14 days - whereas everything else has been covered.
> 
> What I am saying is that if there is limitations for example only being able to book for 3/4 days in a row. Disney have to tell us that and they need to refund our tickets, as they are not longer 14 day tickets (not to mention everything else lost from our 'ultimate' tickets. Just like if you paid for a 3 day ticket you would expect you can visit on 3 days, we are the same.
> 
> As I say, there has been nothing from Disney that suggests we will not be able to use our tickets on all 14 days (this is different to warning we may not get a reservation for the parks we want)



They’ve told everyone in various verbiage, from emails to just regular announcements on their website that the only guarantee is that there is no guarantee. We have 4 day tickets. I’ll be happy if we get in for 2 days and maybe they’ll refund me or I can use them next trip.

That’s the reality of the situation for all of us unfortunately.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jjbbllfrg said:


> They’ve told everyone in various verbiage, from emails to just regular announcements on their website that the only guarantee is that there is no guarantee. We have 4 day tickets. I’ll be happy if we get in for 2 days and maybe they’ll refund me or I can use them next trip.
> 
> That’s the reality of the situation for all of us unfortunately.



I just hope people have enough time before their trips for when they make their park reservations so they know ahead of time how many park days they have and thus if they want to go on their trip or not (so also know early enough that they can cancel if they want)


----------



## Flamingeaux

and a new day begins


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just hope people have enough time before their trips for when they make their park reservations so they know ahead of time how many park days they have and thus if they want to go on their trip or not (so also know early enough that they can cancel if they want)


I agree with you but we’ve been hearing the same thing since this all began in March,... nothing. We’ve had to move or cancel three trips and it basically all came down to a few days out to a few weeks out. It’s the harsh reality. I’m currently waiting now to see if we can get in starting on the 17th of July to the 23rd. But if that falls through once again, we’re looking hard at universal.


----------



## threeboyzdad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just hope people have enough time before their trips for when they make their park reservations so they know ahead of time how many park days they have and thus if they want to go on their trip or not (so also know early enough that they can cancel if they want)


So much this!  We arrive 7/11.  I need to know these things. I’m at a stand still. I don’t know if I have a room to stay or park admission. I know we can cancel up to 7 days so I assume we know our reservations by then but it sure makes it hard to plan.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Same here. Showing something that isn't available probably isn't a good idea.


Maybe but during Halloween time they had bats fly out. That’s not available either. Lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just hope people have enough time before their trips for when they make their park reservations so they know ahead of time how many park days they have and thus if they want to go on their trip or not (so also know early enough that they can cancel if they want)


Exactly. I will shorten my trip for as many days as I have park reservations. It really is getting ridiculous with the lack of information.


----------



## westie55

Jjbbllfrg said:


> They’ve told everyone in various verbiage, from emails to just regular announcements on their website that the only guarantee is that there is no guarantee. We have 4 day tickets. I’ll be happy if we get in for 2 days and maybe they’ll refund me or I can use them next trip.
> 
> That’s the reality of the situation for all of us unfortunately.



Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

For the guest arriving July 11th, 12th, 13th, they have had to make final payments with out knowing if they have a park reservation? No dining can be set up still?


----------



## chicagoshannon

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.


I agree with that.  People currently booked with tickets will be able to get into the parks for their trip.  Also, they will get first dibs.  Don't know why people think Ap's will get first dibs over hotel guests.  That's never happened and I doubt they'll start now.  As Aps we're treated as 2nd class citizens and have been for years.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mouselovenfamily said:


> For the guest arriving July 11th, 12th, 13th, they have had to make final payments with out knowing if they have a park reservation? No dining can be set up still?


if you have a package you have until 7 days before your checkin for final payment.  You can make ADR's for Disney Springs at this point but that's all.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

chicagoshannon said:


> if you have a package you have until 7 days before your checkin for final payment.  You can make ADR's for Disney Springs at this point but that's all.



Thank you! Is there any idea how long the 7 day final payment window is in effect?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271800710775091200

Woohoo!

Includes premium! 16 choices at least.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.



I 100% agree with this, but if I was spending thousands of dollars and having to fly my family in "shouldn't be an issue" would still make me anxious


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271800710775091200
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Includes premium! 16 choices at least.



Middle management CM: sir, guests are really getting anxious about the lack of details regarding their upcoming trip, our call centers are overwhelmed... what should we do?

Disney Exec: well we can't tell them anything of substance ... I know, make some of those fancy looking magic bands available, that should distract them

Middle managment CM: Brilliant sir!


----------



## Sandisw

KrissyD715 said:


> My question is how many can we hold? Will it come down to our ticket? And if we can’t get the number of days for our ticket, will we receive a refund that is pro-rated or will that portion be extended?



I was told that is one of the plans they are considering.  Guests would receive a refund. But, now that all tickets are extended and it appears they can be used any time, not in one trip, they may have Decided this was better and refunds would be case by case,

Again, since everything can change, until it all comes out, we don’t know for sure


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Maybe we will get some resort news this weekend or week. I feel like we will get something this weekend, but I don't know what... I sure hope resort news drops in the short-term. 36 days out and I'm getting antsy.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Everyone: Hey Disney, Can you tell us basic information like where we will be sleeping or if we can get into the parks?

Disney:


----------



## disneyfan150

Jessica Geisler said:


> It wasn’t last night. There were maybe 6 kids in the pool around 8pm. We couldn’t cheat on Walt exclusively, so are at Disney Springs tonight because the weather is perfect after visiting the parks. I now understand why people compare and contrast why WDW will have problems/is opening later with their guests vs UO. It’s hard to explain until you witness it. The temperature check was very quick, Uber drops you off at a pedestrian walkway (on the east side?), The LEGO store has you enter and go through counter-clockwise (and you cannot touch product until you buy it) and Boathouse feels just as busy as it normally is on a Friday evening, but the tables are more spread out.


Thank you so much for this information. DD asked me about heading to DS one night next week. Uber was $40 one way when I priced it out yesterday, so I think we will wait until August and hope our trip still happens. We are also hoping low crowds next week. I haven't been since Diagon Alley opened. I am getting super excited!


----------



## skeeter31

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.


I agree with this. I think Disney needed to be cautious with their initial announcement and state that people MAY not be able to get into a park for the length of their stay to cover themselves. But outside of the first week, I can‘t see all 4 parks being at capacity everyday. The first week will be packed (just as it was for preview days at UO), and weekends may be a little more difficult to get a specific park. But for the most part I feel the parks will be pretty empty. Disney just needs to be overly pessimistic in their announcement so they don’t upset people if the worst is to happen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mouselovenfamily said:


> Thank you! Is there any idea how long the 7 day final payment window is in effect?


I don't know.  I think until further notice. lol


----------



## MrsBooch

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271800710775091200
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Includes premium! 16 choices at least.



oh yes - its the little things hahaha - we ordered ours. DH got the nice Grand Flo band and i was FINALLY able to get the Captain America band for my kid.


----------



## mcmry5

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> APs with resort stay fall in with #2? Surely not 1.  I don't want only 3 parks for a 10 day trip



I was thinking this same thing. For our trip in July, we have my husband and myself with APs and our three kids with six day tickets, all tied to our DVC reservation. I am inclined to think that if APs also have resort reservations they would be able to make more than three days worth of park reservations, at least to align with their resort stay.


----------



## AmberMV

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I agree with you but we’ve been hearing the same thing since this all began in March,... nothing. We’ve had to move or cancel three trips and it basically all came down to a few days out to a few weeks out. It’s the harsh reality. I’m currently waiting now to see if we can get in starting on the 17th of July to the 23rd. But if that falls through once again, *we’re looking hard at universal.*


I caved yesterday on the Busch Gardens/SeaWorld unbeatable deal. $110 off their Platinum Pass made it $250 for a year: Preferred parking, unlimited visits to all their 11 parks in the U.S., ride-again privelages on their coasters, dolphin encounter/giraffe encounter, all photos, 3 free guest tickets and 50% off 7 more guest tickets, food and dining discounts, etc.  Just can't beat that.  That's over $100 less than my Florida resident weekday AP from Disney (which is one of the least expensive AP options available)


----------



## Brett Wyman

Sandisw said:


> I was told that is one of the plans they are considering.  Guests would receive a refund. But, now that all tickets are extended and it appears they can be used any time, not in one trip, they may have Decided this was better and refunds would be case by case,
> 
> Again, since everything can change, until it all comes out, we don’t know for sure



This makes perfect sense for guests with regular tickets. But for APs Im hoping that there is some compensation as well. Park hopping and entering any park we want, when we want, is one of the main reasons we buy AP. If they limit the days we can enter they remove the value of purchasing AP.


----------



## amelia18

Someone mentioned the tickets earlier, and I was thinking about the multiday tickets this morning...I wonder if they'll modify these to break apart, so you have however many single day tickets in your account instead with further extended expiration dates. It would make sense to sell individual day tickets when they go back online since you don't necessarily have the guarantee of being able to get in the parks every day of a four day ticket right now, and then there's no possibility of error to say you have one day remaining on a four day ticket and it not showing that, for whatever reason. I haven't bought tickets for my December reservation yet and it'll be interesting to see how they're set up when they go back on sale! 

As a really off topic aside, I was going through some stuff at my parents house and found a ticket to WDW that cost 52$ (I think it was from 2004?) and was laughing at how that was expensive then, compared to what I paid for a singe day ticket in February of this year!!


----------



## disneyfan150

Mfowler7828 said:


> So maybe it’s just me... but it seems that they have removed the fireworks over the castle when you open the MDE App


Yes!  How sad!


----------



## SarahC97

mcmry5 said:


> I was thinking this same thing. For our trip in July, we have my husband and myself with APs and our three kids with six day tickets, all tied to our DVC reservation. I am inclined to think that if APs also have resort reservations they would be able to make more than three days worth of park reservations, at least to align with their resort stay.


I know assuming is a bad idea, but I agree with you. I assume APs with resort reservations will be able to make theme park reservations for each day they're booked. At least, I hope so!


----------



## mcmry5

SarahC97 said:


> I know assuming is a bad idea, but I agree with you. I assume APs with resort reservations will be able to make theme park reservations for each day they're booked. At least, I hope so!



My primary thought is that we are not local APs. We live in Illinois. However with the number of trips we had planned it made sense to buy APs. We only use the APs when staying on property. So, to give the option of a certain number of visits during a certain time frame wouldn’t work for us. I believe there are others in that same situation. 

I know there are also different levels of APs. Perhaps that will play into number of reserved days, although that seems to make it more complicated than it needs to be. 

Sigh.....how much I’d love some news right now....


----------



## Jrb1979

Disney is very good at distracting their fans from the news they want by releasing new magic bands. 

If I was Disney I would be concerned about losing a lot of fans over how they are handling this. Look at the few hardcore fans here coming over to the dark side.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Disney is very good at distracting their fans from the news they want by releasing new magic bands.
> 
> If I was Disney I would be concerned about losing a lot of fans over how they are handling this. Look at the few hardcore fans here coming over to the dark side.



People who are upset with Disney still have trips booked. I wouldn’t worry too much about them losing fans.


----------



## bks9581

It also appears as if they removed FP+ from the My Plans header in MDE. Seems they are making changes behind the scenes, hopefully we'll hear something "soon" 

*Edited to add that FP+ doesn't seem to appear in any menus in MDE.


----------



## SarahC97

mcmry5 said:


> My primary thought is that we are not local APs. We live in Illinois. However with the number of trips we had planned it made sense to buy APs. We only use the APs when staying on property. So, to give the option of a certain number of visits during a certain time frame wouldn’t work for us. I believe there are others in that same situation.
> 
> I know there are also different levels of APs. Perhaps that will play into number of reserved days, although that seems to make it more complicated than it needs to be.
> 
> Sigh.....how much I’d love some news right now....


I'm with you. We live in Indiana, so flexibility with our platinum passes is the whole reason we bought them. Hopefully we'll hear soon.


----------



## Disneysoule

mcmry5 said:


> My primary thought is that we are not local APs. We live in Illinois. However with the number of trips we had planned it made sense to buy APs. We only use the APs when staying on property. So, to give the option of a certain number of visits during a certain time frame wouldn’t work for us. I believe there are others in that same situation.
> 
> I know there are also different levels of APs. Perhaps that will play into number of reserved days, although that seems to make it more complicated than it needs to be.
> 
> Sigh.....how much I’d love some news right now....


We are in the same boat. Out of state AP's from MA.  It made sense for us to buy AP because of the number of trips this year.  We also stay on property but if we only get a certain number of park days we need to figure out other plans for days with no park or  cancel.  It is what it is but we just need some info our trip is in 44 days! As we all do... I hope we get some news soon!!


----------



## skeeter31

SarahC97 said:


> I'm with you. We live in Indiana, so flexibility with our platinum passes is the whole reason we bought them. Hopefully we'll hear soon.


But there are Floridians like us who also have Platinum APs and I wouldn’t want to be treated differently than out of state Platinums when it comes to reserving park days just because I live closer. If they’re going to allow a certain level of APs to book as many days as they want, it needs to be universal, not just for out of staters.


----------



## Eric Smith

mouselovenfamily said:


> For the guest arriving July 11th, 12th, 13th, they have had to make final payments with out knowing if they have a park reservation? No dining can be set up still?


Final payments are due 7 days out right now.


----------



## SarahC97

skeeter31 said:


> But there are Floridians like us who also have Platinum APs and I wouldn’t want to be treated differently than out of state Platinums when it comes to reserving park days just because I live closer. If they’re going to allow a certain level of APs to book as many days as they want, it needs to be universal, not just for out of staters.


Yes, but I think any AP with a resort reservation should be able to book parks for the length of their stay. That's the context we were talking about this in.


----------



## Dsny4fun

SaintsManiac said:


> People who are upset with Disney still have trips booked. I wouldn’t worry too much about them losing fans.


I may still have a trip booked right now, but if restrictions don't ease up, then yes I will cancel


----------



## SaintsManiac

bks9581 said:


> It also appears as if they removed FP+ from the My Plans header in MDE. Seems they are making changes behind the scenes, hopefully we'll hear something "soon"
> 
> *Edited to add that FP+ doesn't seem to appear in any menus in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 500837



yep I think it disappeared yesterday. I noticed when I logged in to grab photos on my phone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dsny4fun said:


> I may still have a trip booked right now, but if restrictions don't ease up, then yes I will cancel



oh I understand. The person I quoted wasn’t referring to restrictions.


----------



## mcmry5

skeeter31 said:


> But there are Floridians like us who also have Platinum APs and I wouldn’t want to be treated differently than out of state Platinums when it comes to reserving park days just because I live closer. If they’re going to allow a certain level of APs to book as many days as they want, it needs to be universal, not just for out of staters.



Right, and that was why I wondered if they might do something with the levels of APs.

I was just saying that the limited days wouldn’t work for us because we don’t live close enough to go for a day.


----------



## skeeter31

SarahC97 said:


> Yes, but I think any AP with a resort reservation should be able to book parks for the length of their stay. That's the context we were talking about this in.


In that regard, anyone with a purchased ticket that’s set for a number of days should be able to book parks for the length of their stay/ticket. And as I posted earlier today, I really think people will be able to do just that (aside from the first week of opening and maybe some weekend days not being able to get their first choice of park). Being on these forums everyday does inflate the Disney desire as we’re surrounded by like minded people who are die hard Disney fans and can’t wait to return. But as we’re seeing with UO, the demands just isn’t going to be there outside of the diehards. Disney is covering themselves by saying you may not be able to book for everyday, but I really don’t see it being an issue.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Brett Wyman said:


> This makes perfect sense for guests with regular tickets. But for APs Im hoping that there is some compensation as well. Park hopping and entering any park we want, when we want, is one of the main reasons we buy AP. If they limit the days we can enter they remove the value of purchasing AP.


That is exactly what I have been thinking.  Are there AP holders who will be ok with one of the rumors about only being able to book 3 days out of 30 days?  If you only get to enter 10% of the time, is Disney going to refund 90% of the cost of your AP (prorated for time period they have such restrictions) or extend the valid date for same number of days they restrict use?  I know it is just a rumor, and it could be only for the time they operate under limited capacity, but that is still a significant reduction in the value of your AP, and a Figment magnet won't cut it!


----------



## mcmry5

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That is exactly what I have been thinking.  Are there AP holders who will be ok with one of the rumors about only being able to book 3 days out of 30 days?  If you only get to enter 10% of the time, is Disney going to refund 90% of the cost of your AP (prorated for time period they have such restrictions) or extend the valid date for same number of days they restrict use?  I know it is just a rumor, and it could be only for the time they operate under limited capacity, but that is still a significant reduction in the value of your AP, and a Figment magnet won't cut it!



Great points, but... I don’t have a Figment magnet yet!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Includes premium! 16 choices at least.


This is great and I ordered the whole family a premium band for our 7/13 check-in, but they released them so late that we now have to pick up at check-in...the same in-person check-in that MDE is urging me to skip by doing on-line check in and going straight to my room.

Just another example of Disney contradicting itself and leaving guests more confused than ever less than 30 days from their arrival.

We’ve definitely reached the point where more information from Disney isn’t just appreciated, it’s essential.


----------



## AmberMV

Come on, Disney, give us some real news.  We are getting scrappy


----------



## hereforthechurros

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.


Agreed. That verbiage is there to cover them in the case someone shows up without any idea of a reservation system and thinks their resort reservation and tickets are enough to cover them. I'm sure there are rare instances that will pop up here and there where people don't get their desired parks for whatever reason but the vast majority of us here won't have an issue.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271800710775091200
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Includes premium! 16 choices at least.


This made me way too happy. I ordered the blue Mickey castle one, husband and son stuck with the plain babies. Nerds.


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Doesn’t seem like there is going to be any immersive world for a while at Disney with all the restrictions. If anything Disney is going to be open as it’s just an amusement park also
> 
> When Disney takes away what actually makes it Disney, not much more of a reason to go.


There is much more to Disney than M&G’s, parades and fireworks.  Disney will still have the atmosphere and theming that other parks can’t offer.


----------



## Moliphino

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Doesn’t seem like there is going to be any immersive world for a while at Disney with all the restrictions. If anything Disney is going to be open as it’s just an amusement park also
> 
> When Disney takes away what actually makes it Disney, not much more of a reason to go.



Disney's great land and ride themeing are what make it so immersive and all of that's still there. But I've never really cared for character meets and parades, anyway.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Eric Smith said:


> There is much more to Disney than M&G’s, parades and fireworks.  Disney will still have the atmosphere and theming that other parks can’t offer.



IMO there is nothing better on a Disney trip then ending your night with fireworks. That makes the entire experience complete. I have seen more people cry from watching fireworks than anything at the end of the night. 

Fireworks are big for me. Thats just me. And it all factors into the price of the admission. If you are going to take these things away, discount the ticket price then. Don't charge full price for an incomplete experience


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> IMO there is nothing better on a Disney trip then ending your night with fireworks. That makes the entire experience complete. I have seen more people cry from watching fireworks than anything at the end of the night.
> 
> Fireworks are big for me. Thats just me. And it all factors into the price of the admission. If you are going to take these things away, discount the ticket price then. Don't charge full price for an incomplete experience



I'm totally with you on missing pieces of the experience, but it wouldn't make sense to discount prices right now since that would likely increase demand. How much capacity Disney can handle right now versus existing AP/Current booking demand is already questionable, so I don't think that Disney would want to highly encourage a flood of additional reservations for the initial phases right off the bat. I think it will be a few months out from opening before we start to see general public discounts (and even then I think resort discounts are most likely) appear again.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder to bring it back to the topic


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> Reminder to bring it back to the topic



Any hints on what is coming soon?

Like... is resort news next?


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> is resort news next?


It's coming....#soon


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Any hints on what is coming soon?
> 
> Like... is resort news next?


I’ve got nothing.


----------



## yulilin3

For those wondering about the refillable mug situation.  This is how universal has it setup


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> I’ve got nothing.


https://tenor.com/QbnD.gif


----------



## gottalovepluto

bks9581 said:


> It also appears as if they removed FP+ from the My Plans header in MDE. Seems they are making changes behind the scenes, hopefully we'll hear something "soon"
> 
> *Edited to add that FP+ doesn't seem to appear in any menus in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 500837


FP+ is the one thing I think we’ll see forever changed when it comes back...


----------



## DougLovesYou

Read in the resorts thread that a phone CM told a guest that those few who were able to modify their July reservations to non-DVC resorts this upcoming fall was an error (possibly in the system, as the CMs are working remotely I believe) and that those reservations will be "corrected." It was so darn hopeful to hear something different for a minute   fingers crossed we get some definitive and concrete info from Disney soon regarding their resorts plan for the year/foreseeable future...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Since not much news I'll throw these out there.  This is two tweets from today showing Character "experiences" at Universal. 

The first one shows a platform with different fur characters rotating appearances and you can interact from a distance get photos from a distance, etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271836131861069824
Second is of Doc Brown, so a face character, who is also interacting from a distance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271825836656730113

How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?


----------



## Disneysoule

TheMaxRebo said:


> Since not much news I'll throw these out there.  This is two tweets from today showing Character "experiences" at Universal.
> 
> The first one shows a platform with different fur characters rotating appearances and you can interact from a distance get photos from a distance, etc
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271836131861069824
> Second is of Doc Brown, so a face character, who is also interacting from a distance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271825836656730113
> 
> How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?


I would love to just see the characters from a distance.  Luckily my kids have met most the characters many times so just having characters around the parks would brighten the day!


----------



## Funfire240

TheMaxRebo said:


> Since not much news I'll throw these out there.  This is two tweets from today showing Character "experiences" at Universal.
> 
> The first one shows a platform with different fur characters rotating appearances and you can interact from a distance get photos from a distance, etc
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271836131861069824
> Second is of Doc Brown, so a face character, who is also interacting from a distance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271825836656730113
> 
> How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?


This kind of reminds me of the end of the night for the Villains After Hours. I think that was still fun - you weren’t with the characters since they were up in the train station but the  interaction was still there. I could see it working.


----------



## DougLovesYou

How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?
[/QUOTE]

While watered down (but absolutely better than nothing given the circumstances) it would be great for atmosphere! Could actually lend itself well to some interesting banter with the face characters and it at least keeps that interaction alive!


----------



## gatechfan99

Disneysoule said:


> We are in the same boat. Out of state AP's from MA.  It made sense for us to buy AP because of the number of trips this year.  We also stay on property but if we only get a certain number of park days we need to figure out other plans for days with no park or  cancel.  It is what it is but we just need some info our trip is in 44 days! As we all do... I hope we get some news soon!!


I'm the same as well as out of state AP holder.

I know it's beating a dead horse, but the lack of communication is just killing me. We've got APs and a DVC reservation that we've moved 3 times since March. Now with the trip coming in mid-July, I've got to cancel by tomorrow if I don't want to have a penalty and probably lose my DVC points. It's a 6 day trip. If we can't go to the park 1 or 2 days, it'll be annoying, but we'll deal with it. But if we can't go but 3 days, I really need to know that information. And especially, what if it's the arrival or departure day where it won't even be a full day?

Now we've also got another variable where my daughters' dance recital from May has been rescheduled for the middle of our trip. They'd still rather go to Disney, even with the known restrictions. But again, if it turns into several days with no parks, that's going to be a big deal for them to miss the recital for.

Really, in nearly 3 weeks what have we really learned?
-Dates they will open
-DVC resorts will open on June 22
-reservations will be required.
-nothing is guaranteed. That's about it.

Probably a little oversimplification, but not by much. Everything else has been fluff emails that don't really say anything or announcements like "we're going to do a lot of cleaning!".  It feels like they're sacrificing customer service to try to make huge, sweeping changes during this time that might help them out long term but is destroying any short term good will. If it's just building a park reservation system, even SeaWorld and Six Flags have managed to do that by now (and even built in priority levels for different ticket holders). Sorry, just venting my frustration that builds daily.


----------



## Bjn10

Remember news dropped at 9 last Saturday


----------



## AmberMV

Bjn10 said:


> Remember news dropped at 9 last Saturday


Yeah but our usual suspects for hints of news coming said they don't have any whispers in the pipeline...so we may not get news all weekend


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> Disney is very good at distracting their fans from the news they want by releasing new magic bands.
> 
> If I was Disney I would be concerned about losing a lot of fans over how they are handling this. Look at the few hardcore fans here coming over to the dark side.


They’re not going to lose many to Universal.  For all the people on these boards who are saying they were going to move their trips, those parks are empty right now.  It looks like people aren’t ready to travel so maybe what Disney did is smarter than what Universal did.


----------



## rteetz

Disney testing new security scanners 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rity-scanner-for-new-park-entry-screening.htm


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> Disney testing new security scanners
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rity-scanner-for-new-park-entry-screening.htm


Thanks for the Article.  That looks like it would work really well to help keep people moving. plus it looks awesome too! I hope the testing goes well!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> Disney testing new security scanners
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rity-scanner-for-new-park-entry-screening.htm


OMG YESSS! PLEASE! 

I am so unbelievably excited over this. I hate bag checks.. I have OCD, so having people NOT touch me or my stuff calms so much anxiety for me. Finally, Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney testing new security scanners
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rity-scanner-for-new-park-entry-screening.htm



That would be awesome to have there and at the parks

And gotta figure Disney would love the "up to 70% savings in labor costs" part


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND




----------



## Jessica Geisler

DougLovesYou said:


> How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?



While watered down (but absolutely better than nothing given the circumstances) it would be great for atmosphere! Could actually lend itself well to some interesting banter with the face characters and it at least keeps that interaction alive!
[/QUOTE]



I don’t know why it’s sideways... but my character dining loving 5 year old had to stand on every spot and get his photo taken with every character. He never complained about not being able to touch them. They also do little parades and shows, and they stopped to watch all of them as well.


----------



## one_cat

Dsny4fun said:


> I may still have a trip booked right now, but if restrictions don't ease up, then yes I will cancel


I think there are a lot of people in this same mode right now.  We are waiting and watching as well.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not going to lose many to Universal.  For all the people on these boards who are saying they were going to move their trips, those parks are empty right now.  It looks like people aren’t ready to travel so maybe what Disney did is smarter than what Universal did.


I’m not so sure about that.  I always figured I’d be one of the last holdouts, but found myself perusing the Universal website for the first time ever last night.  Even looked at ticket and AP prices.  Ultimately wasn’t impressed at the vibe I was getting and exited, but I’m sure I’m not the only one looking for the first time!


----------



## kimili8

Jessica Geisler said:


> While watered down (but absolutely better than nothing given the circumstances) it would be great for atmosphere! Could actually lend itself well to some interesting banter with the face characters and it at least keeps that interaction alive!



View attachment 500854

I don’t know why it’s sideways... but my character dining loving 5 year old had to stand on every spot and get his photo taken with every character. He never complained about not being able to touch them. They also do little parades and shows, and they stopped to watch all of them as well.
[/QUOTE]
Do you recall if there were Universal photographers at the character spots (we have the photo pkg)


----------



## AmberMV

In regards to other parks vs. Disney, I've been going to theme parks since I was a baby.  Visited Disneyland with my parents 34 years ago when I was 8 months old, and been going to Disney(World) dozens and dozens of times since. Now I bring my own children.  I've also been going to other Florida theme parks (Busch Gardens, Sea World, Universal, IoA, etc) since I was a kid (I live in FL) and to be perfectly honest they all offer something special.  They are all geared for different things though.  I like Busch Gardens for the coasters, I like SeaWorld for the ocean vibes, I like Universal for the show vibe, I like IoA for the theming, and I like Disney for the many different offerings they have.  I wouldn't say one is "better" than the other.  I have a vested interest in Disney right now because I just got APs in February, so I kind of have to follow it to see what's happening with that investment of money.  Any of the Florida park options right now is a fine choice, and all but Disney are now open and are offering some really awesome deals-that's undeniable.


----------



## JM23457

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not going to lose many to Universal.  For all the people on these boards who are saying they were going to move their trips, those parks are empty right now.


I disagree. Once the DVC resorts open, a lot of Disney guests will be in Orlando with not much to do before July 11th. I'm sure many of them will go to Universal, some for the first time. Their eyes will be opened to what else the city has to offer. That doesn't mean they'll never return to Disney, but it will increase Disney's competition.

We're out of state platinum AP holders and are going to Universal's Volcano Bay water park next month for the first time, only because Disney's water parks will be closed. If we can't get Disney theme park reservations, we'll go to Universal theme parks for the first time instead. We're also going to stay at Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort for one night before the water park, for convenience & to get in early. Looking forward to it & never would have considered it before Disney dropped the ball this summer.

We're also staying offsite for the first time, at Four Seasons Orlando, because I'm not going to fly in and pay thousands for a several-night Disney deluxe resort stay & not know in advance that my selected resort is available, not be able to even leave our room without a mask, have our beds made each day, or know in advance if we'll be able to use the feature pool. Four Seasons told me all of that will be a go. Such easy communication with them, in comparison with Disney this summer.

I still love everything Disney (except for how it's currently being run lol) & have multiple Disney resort trips planned over the next year. But I'm counting on Disney upping their game over the next few months, in terms of communication and quality product delivery. It's looking pretty sad this summer.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Disney testing new security scanners
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...rity-scanner-for-new-park-entry-screening.htm


Excellent! These are the kind of changes I was hoping to see come from all of this.


----------



## BarbLynnM

hereforthechurros said:


> Excellent! These are the kind of changes I was hoping to see come from all of this.



I sure hope it works! If so, hopefully my s/o's fake knee won't be a hold up nearly every time we go through. He'd gotten to the point where he'd wear shorts so he could just point to his scar, but they'd still make him walk through the metal detector.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from UOR. Today it definitely felt like a regular park day in terms of crowds, most everyone was wearing their masks properly, social distance in queues was fine, social distance walking around was non existent, I tried my best to keep my distance and it was fine.
Their VL system is working much much better, managed to get a VL reservation for Hagrid's twice, they release availability it seems every 30 min so you do have to be on your phone checking for it.0
Met Blue the Raptor and you were allowed to take off the mask to get your pic taken with him
They continue to be awesome at costumer service, everywhere the TM would say welcome back and glad you came back. Also got all my free swag. Used the complimentary preferred parking they have for AP this month, along with the special AP line at the parking garage, security and entrance to the parks


I really really hope Disney has it together like Universal. I also hope people comply at Disney as well as they do at Universal.


----------



## stayathomehero

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


>


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not going to lose many to Universal.  For all the people on these boards who are saying they were going to move their trips, those parks are empty right now.  It looks like people aren’t ready to travel so maybe what Disney did is smarter than what Universal did.


I also think the current state of the crowds at Universal may not be an indicator of future interest. In fact reports in the Universal forum say they are heavier today than previous days. They announced their opening with a very short window between the announcement and the actual opening. I think that in early July you will start to see a much bigger turnout since people will have had time to plan or shift a trip. I know we changed ours to Uni for the first week in July when Disney announced they would not open and I am VERY glad that Uni did decide to open so my family can go somewhere since that’s the only week we can go. I have heard others say the same. I love Disney dearly and will be back, but I’m not waiting around forever and I can’t shift my whole life to accommodate them. I’m sure I’m not alone in that. It is what it is and it doesn’t have to be a competition honestly.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Not sounding good according to some ..  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888


----------



## 2letterwords

BarbLynnM said:


> I sure hope it works! If so, hopefully my s/o's fake knee won't be a hold up nearly every time we go through. He'd gotten to the point where he'd wear shorts so he could just point to his scar, but they'd still make him walk through the metal detector.



My husband had a 13-level spinal fusion last year.  He'd have to go in shirtless.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sounding good according to some ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888



Well that didn't take long.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sounding good according to some ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888



I personally don’t need markers to tell me how to distance, since I keep my space so I’m not overly annoyed by it. I would be annoyed if others don’t give space like I would ( which happens all the time even in normal times at parks )

I would hope that worker just had a mind lapse and forgot we’re not in Kansas anymore for a second


----------



## Eric Smith

A2DisneyMom said:


> I’m not so sure about that.  I always figured I’d be one of the last holdouts, but found myself perusing the Universal website for the first time ever last night.  Even looked at ticket and AP prices.  Ultimately wasn’t impressed at the vibe I was getting and exited, but I’m sure I’m not the only one looking for the first time!


You were looking, but I'm sure you'd be going back to Disney once they reopen right?  My point is that people aren't going to stop taking vacations to Disney and start going to Universal.  Universal isn't big enough to hold people's interest for a long trip, there just isn't that much to do there.


----------



## PixarBall

Quite concerned how Florida now hit 2000 cases for a day and testing has gone down from its peak of testing which was 33K 4 weeks ago and now it’s 28K. So more testing isn’t the reasoning. People aren’t listening. NBA players aren’t happy either and some don’t want to come.  They had average of 700 cases during that 33K testing week. And they tripled the amount of cases. We haven’t even hit the protest numbers yet. The governor is messing this up so badly.


----------



## Eric Smith

JM23457 said:


> I disagree. Once the DVC resorts open, a lot of Disney guests will be in Orlando with not much to do before July 11th. I'm sure many of them will go to Universal, some for the first time. Their eyes will be opened to what else the city has to offer. That doesn't mean they'll never return to Disney, but it will increase Disney's competition.
> 
> We're Disney diehards (out of state platinum AP holders) and are going to Universal's Volcano Bay water park next month for the first time, only because Disney's water parks will be closed. If we can't get Disney theme park reservations, we'll go to Universal theme parks for the first time instead. We're also going to stay at Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort for one night before the water park, for convenience & to get in early. Looking forward to it & never would have considered it before Disney dropped the ball this summer.
> 
> We're also staying off site for the first time, at Four Seasons Orlando, because I'm not going to fly in and pay thousands for a several-night Disney deluxe resort stay & not know in advance that my selected resort is available, not be able to even leave our room without a mask, have our beds made each day, or know in advance if we'll be able to use the feature pool. Four Seasons told me all of that will be a go. Such easy communication with them, in comparison with Disney this summer.
> 
> I still love everything Disney (except for how it's currently being run lol) & have multiple Disney resort trips planned over the next year. But I'm counting on Disney upping their game over the next few months, in terms of communication and quality product delivery. It's looking pretty sad this summer.


Disney isn't "lowering the quality of their product" just because they got a wild hair.  They're making changes because there is a pandemic going on.  Changes have to be made.  It's not like Universal didn't drastically alter their experience as well.  This line of reasoning doesn't make any sense.


----------



## planecrazy63

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sounding good according to some ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888


@yulilin3 was just there today and said "Social Distancing in queues was fine"... She rode Hagrid twice today, I will wait for her real time report.


----------



## Princess Merida

I’m in the pre park opening crowd (6/22-6/29) and my kids want to go to Volcano Bay since nothing will be open at Disney.  We typically stick with Disney and Seaworld for parks, but I’m strongly considering UOAP especially with the monthly payment system universal offers.  If I take the leap I definitely will be returning to UO over Christmas and spring break.  Especially since my DVC points will be limited to 50% borrowing and I’m a habitual borrower.


----------



## JM23457

Eric Smith said:


> Disney isn't "lowering the quality of their product" just because they got a wild hair.  They're making changes because there is a pandemic going on.  Changes have to be made.  It's not like Universal didn't drastically alter their experience as well.  This line of reasoning doesn't make any sense.


Universal's theme parks are open. Disney's theme parks won't open for another month. Universal's water park will be open all summer. Disney will be leaving their water parks closed all summer. Universal is taking resort reservations & selling  tickets. Disney isn't. Universal is clearly communicating with future resort guests & annual passholders. Disney isn't. It's a very big difference in customer service and product delivery.


----------



## yulilin3

kimili8 said:


> View attachment 500854
> 
> I don’t know why it’s sideways... but my character dining loving 5 year old had to stand on every spot and get his photo taken with every character. He never complained about not being able to touch them. They also do little parades and shows, and they stopped to watch all of them as well.


Do you recall if there were Universal photographers at the character spots (we have the photo pkg)
[/QUOTE]
Some of them do have phtographers, some dont. They seem to be very spread out



Mzpalmtree said:


> I also think the current state of the crowds at Universal may not be an indicator of future interest. In fact reports in the Universal forum say they are heavier today than previous days. They announced their opening with a very short window between the announcement and the actual opening. I think that in early July you will start to see a much bigger turnout since people will have had time to plan or shift a trip. I know we changed ours to Uni for the first week in July when Disney announced they would not open and I am VERY glad that Uni did decide to open so my family can go somewhere since that’s the only week we can go. I have heard others say the same. I love Disney dearly and will be back, but I’m not waiting around forever and I can’t shift my whole life to accommodate them. I’m sure I’m not alone in that. It is what it is and it doesn’t have to be a competition honestly.


Universsal was definitely busier today than it has been since it opened, also noted more non-AP people



SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sounding good according to some ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888


Not sure at what time this was, I rode twice and people were social distancing in the queue. At this point in the queue you are about to board so it goes faster. TBH I didn't notice if they had the markers because we were all just walking up to load


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sounding good according to some ..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271871569946533888


Yeah that’s not good


----------



## Kyhome

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from UOR. Today it definitely felt like a regular park day in terms of crowds, most everyone was wearing their masks properly, social distance in queues was fine, social distance walking around was non existent, I tried my best to keep my distance and it was fine.
> Their VL system is working much much better, managed to get a VL reservation for Hagrid's twice, they release availability it seems every 30 min so you do have to be on your phone checking for it.0
> Met Blue the Raptor and you were allowed to take off the mask to get your pic taken with him
> They continue to be awesome at costumer service, everywhere the TM would say welcome back and glad you came back. Also got all my free swag. Used the complimentary preferred parking they have for AP this month, along with the special AP line at the parking garage, security and entrance to the parks
> View attachment 500858
> 
> I really really hope Disney has it together like Universal. I also hope people comply at Disney as well as they do at Universal.


Where do we pick up the lanyard and other freebies? I am new to Universal Annual passes! Thank you!


----------



## gatechfan99

Eric Smith said:


> You were looking, but I'm sure you'd be going back to Disney once they reopen right?  My point is that people aren't going to stop taking vacations to Disney and start going to Universal.  Universal isn't big enough to hold people's interest for a long trip, there just isn't that much to do there.


My kids are 12, 10, and 7 and after going to Universal for the first time last year, the 12 and 10 year old say, point blank, they'd rather go to Universal than Disney from now on. Now they don't take into account DVC points and APs we've bought and such, so we'll still go to Disney a lot. But a lot more of those trips are going to include Universal days rather than Disney days. And the more families that get pushed to Universal during this time, the more will find they have kids with similar feelings. That can't help Disney in the long term when they're trying to recover from all this.


----------



## yulilin3

JM23457 said:


> Universal is open, Disney isn't. Universal is taking resort reservations & selling  tickets. Disney isn't. Universal is clearly communicating with future guests. Disney isn't. It's a very big difference.


Sometimes there are some people that just cannot see the other side of the coin. That's alright, I can tell you, without a doubt, Universal is killing this reopening business, from when they were closed, communication with the AP was never lost (not sure about regular guest I can only talk from what I've experienced) and I believe communication is the number one thing that needs to happen.
Yes, they had TM working without only a few thousand being furloughed so that helped a lot
I adore Disney, I'm a huge Disney fan but experiencing their costumer service for 23 years straight, visiting the parks weekly, I can tell you without a doubt their costumer service has been declining for a looooong time


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271873373170290689


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271798183694348293


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

PixarBall said:


> Quite concerned how Florida now hit 2000 cases for a day and testing has gone down from its peak of testing which was 33K 4 weeks ago and now it’s 28K. So more testing isn’t the reasoning. People aren’t listening. NBA players aren’t happy either and some don’t want to come.  They had average of 700 cases during that 33K testing week. And they tripled the amount of cases. We haven’t even hit the protest numbers yet. The governor is messing this up so badly.


I respectfully disagree.  Some of the high numbers are migrant workers and unfortunately a lot back in Miami.  Gov can’t hold people’s hands and make them behave responsibly.  All of us need to do what’s right especially at the theme parks.  The median age of positives is 32.  Reported a lot in their 20’s are now positive.  These would be the partiers and probably some of the protesters as mentioned by the Orange County Mayor Demings.  Not happy with the numbers but can’t blame our leaders.  WE are responsible for our actions.  What’s scary about this is people will come from hard hit areas like NY and take it back home with them starting the cycle once again in their home states.


----------



## yulilin3

Kyhome said:


> Where do we pick up the lanyard and other freebies? I am new to Universal Annual passes! Thank you!


The lanyard is given at the UOAP Lounge at Studios only the first 100 people in the morning until the end of June (look on the site for exact date) I parked at 7:20am, they opened the park for AP and resort guests at 8am I was about 75th person in line.
For the rest you can swing by the lounge anytime and also at IOA at the Toon Lagoon gift shop. Also there's a special refillable mug for AP when you buy an entree, free refills all day, I believe that expires at the end of the month as well


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271873373170290689


Glad there's another report. You can see in the pic people walking, this area was not a stand a wait when I did the attraction. So the TM shouting fill the space might be everyone get to that point, idk


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Sometimes there are some people that just cannot see the other side of the coin. That's alright, I can tell you, without a doubt, Universal is killing this reopening business, from when they were closed, communication with the AP was never lost (not sure about regular guest I can only talk from what I've experienced) and I believe communication is the number one thing that needs to happen.
> Yes, they had TM working without only a few thousand being furloughed so that helped a lot
> I adore Disney, I'm a huge Disney fan but experiencing their costumer service for 23 years straight, visiting the parks weekly, I can tell you without a doubt their costumer service has been declining for a looooong time


To hear Chapek talk it feels like they know they have the drug, and people have no choice but to come to them to get it. That sort of attitude means they believe they can cut corners with customer service and not lose customers. Sadly we haven’t proven them wrong, but a lot of things have changed with this virus so if I were them I wouldn’t get too cocky.


----------



## Melodious

While I appreciate that discussing some of Universal's reopening is useful to those of us planning Disney trips, can we please back off on talking constantly about Universal?  It needlessly inflames these us vs them arguments and isn't actually useful.  Such as where to find AP things at Universal is really not necessary to this conversation


----------



## disneyfan150

yulilin3 said:


> Universsal was definitely busier today than it has been since it opened, also noted more non-AP people


Are weekends usually a little more crowded or much more crowded during June at Universal?  We will be there Monday - Thursday next week. Getting excited!


----------



## yulilin3

Also, and I know this is Universal talk but I believe Disney will go the same way. got confirmation cause I stopped and asked and also saw, that if you cannot wear a mask for medical reasons (they don't ask you to bring any documentation, it's an honor system) they will pull you aside, you answer some questions about your condition and they put a wristband on you so that the TMs know, this also happens if you are allergic to hand sanitizer
I saw a lady wearing a face shield, no mask and found it strange and then I looked down and she had a wristband. So if you still want to have some sort of protection you can wear a face shield but need to explain at the entrance your condition


----------



## Kyhome

yulilin3 said:


> The lanyard is given at the UOAP Lounge at Studios only the first 100 people in the morning until the end of June (look on the site for exact date) I parked at 7:20am, they opened the park for AP and resort guests at 8am I was about 75th person in line.
> For the rest you can swing by the lounge anytime and also at IOA at the Toon Lagoon gift shop. Also there's a special refillable mug for AP when you buy an entree, free refills all day, I believe that expires at the end of the month as well


Thanks, yes we all got the refillable cup on our first day! I will check out the rest of the items too! Thank you!


----------



## Mit88

I think the social distancing thing at Universal is being blown out of proportion, because bad press gets more clicks. I doubt people are getting close enough to the stranger in front of them to get a whiff of their hair. And its much easier to continue social distancing when its a virtual queue with a set amount of people in line waiting to board the ride than one without a VQ where theres a continuous crowd of people entering the queue. Just my opinion


----------



## Arguetafamily

Melodious said:


> While I appreciate that discussing some of Universal's reopening is useful to those of us planning Disney trips, can we please back off on talking constantly about Universal?  It needlessly inflames these us vs them arguments and isn't actually useful.  Such as where to find AP things at Universal is really not necessary to this conversation



I agree, not only is it off topic for this particular thread but it's also not a Universal thread.


----------



## dislee1164

Eric Smith said:


> Well that didn't take long.



I am at Universal today (was yesterday too). I haven’t witnessed any rides where they weren’t being super strict about spacing out. The only times you are crowded with people is walking around in the common areas. Even lines for food kiosks have markers so people space out. It’s up to the guests to be aware of your surroundings, and space yourself out as much as possible.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> To hear Chapek talk it feels like they know they have the drug, and people have no choice but to come to them to get it. That sort of attitude means they believe they can cut corners with customer service and not lose customers. Sadly we haven’t proven them wrong, but a lot of things have changed with this virus so if I were them I wouldn’t get too cocky.


Exactly, we are the problem. And don't get me wrong there are so many things Disney does better than Universal once inside the parks, but the first thing they should do is communicate effectively with their guests who are spending thousands of dollars to come visit.



Melodious said:


> While I appreciate that discussing some of Universal's reopening is useful to those of us planning Disney trips, can we please back off on talking constantly about Universal?  It needlessly inflames these us vs them arguments and isn't actually useful.  Such as where to find AP things at Universal is really not necessary to this conversation


The problem is that Disney is not sharing their plans so there's nothing to really discuss, also, the rules and regulations and procedures that Universal and SW are taking are going to be about the same as Disney so this is helpful info for planning



disneyfan150 said:


> Are weekends usually a little more crowded or much more crowded during June at Universal?  We will be there Monday - Thursday next week. Getting excited!


Yes weekends are usually busier, but I can tell you I saw a lot more tourists today, so people have started to come, also more traffic on I$ (ugh) and 192



Mit88 said:


> I think the social distancing thing at Universal is being blown out of proportion, because bad press gets more clicks. I doubt people are getting close enough to the stranger in front of them to get a whiff of their hair. And its much easier to continue social distancing when its a virtual queue with a set amount of people in line waiting to board the ride than one without a VQ where theres a continuous crowd of people entering the queue. Just my opinion


IDK why so many love to hate on Universal, like Amber said every park here in Central Fl has unique and great things about them. And it's right that not everyone is social distancing, heck, there was a couple that tried to jump in front of me at the Blue queue cause I was on my marker, but for the most part people are complying and it's not up to Universal to have everyone walking around follow the rules, that's just not possible at Universal or anywhere


----------



## Sandisw

SarahC97 said:


> Yes, but I think any AP with a resort reservation should be able to book parks for the length of their stay. That's the context we were talking about this in.



I would be shocked if Disney treats AP tickets for someone with a resort reservation differently,  They never have for FP and I don’t think they will with this.


----------



## yulilin3

Arguetafamily said:


> I agree, not only is it off topic for this particular thread but it's also not a Universal thread.


you want to learn what Disney will do and how they will handle new procedures? look at what Universal is doing.


----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> you want to learn what Disney will do and how they will handle new procedures? look at what Universal is doing.



I imagine that is a double sided coin.

Even so, respectfully, this thread is titled "Disney Rumors and News"


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> you want to learn what Disney will do and how they will handle new procedures? look at what Universal is doing.


I agree.  My son has been to UO and was happy with the way things were set up.  Of course, there’s always the occasional guest who pulls their mask down when they shouldn’t.  I just read an article that theme parks were on the safe side compared to other activities due to it being outside mostly and the new safety procedures put in place.


----------



## yulilin3

Arguetafamily said:


> I imagine that is a double sided coin.


not sure what you mean This thread is to discuss the operations updates to Disney brought by COVID, Disney has not opened yet but they were part of the same task force that decided what rules, regulations and procedures to put forth, UOR and  SW have opened and have similar procedures, same will be with Disney so sharing how people are queuing, buying food, merchandise, mobile ordering, meeting characters, exiting shows, all has to do with the thread
The thread is called cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> IDK why so many love to hate on Universal, like Amber said every park here in Central Fl has unique and great things about them. And it's right that not everyone is social distancing, heck, there was a couple that tried to jump in front of me at the Blue queue cause I was on my marker, but for the most part people are complying and it's not up to Universal to have everyone walking around follow the rules, that's just not possible at Universal or anywhere



Competition is always going to incite arguments. DC vs Marvel. Star Trek vs Star Wars. Ferngully vs Avatar. 

You can love both. Its OK. No one is going to harm you for loving both sides of a gold coin. 

I love Horror Nights more than any other Halloween related event I’ve ever been to. It may have become a little “kid friendly” over the last few years, but it doesn’t make it any less fun. 

People have problems socially distancing if they choose its not their way of living in every environment around the country. People completely ignore lines at grocery stores because they “dont see” you standing 6 ft behind the person in front of you. There are people reaching over your shoulder to grab a package of chicken while you’re there to do the same thing. This isnt just a Universal thing, and it wont be just a Universal and Disney thing in a few weeks when Disney opens up. But I guarantee Disney will get equal or greater grief when they open and certain situations occur. I ignore most of it because these things seem obvious that they’re going to happen and its all for article clicks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> not sure what you mean This thread is to discuss the operations updates to Disney brought by COVID, Disney has not opened yet but they were part of the same task force that decided what rules, regulations and procedures to put forth, UOR and  SW have opened and have similar procedures, same will be with Disney so sharing how people are queuing, buying food, merchandise, mobile ordering, meeting characters, exiting shows, all has to do with the thread



Not trying to make this a multiple responses discussion...you can change the title to "Disney and Universal Rumors and News"


----------



## ZellyB

I find the Universal information valuable especially as it applies to guest and TM behavior. Those same behaviors will likely be seen at Disney. People are people.


----------



## Melodious

yulilin3 said:


> you want to learn what Disney will do and how they will handle new procedures? look at what Universal is doing.



I just don't think that's true for the same reasoning that we can't just assume that everything happening at SDL will also happen at WDW.  But mainly, it's one thing to discuss whether WDW will also have characters on platforms like Universal and it's another thing to ask about where things are found at Universal and where to park there and what's your favorite ride there....   And, in particular, I am just tired of every comment beginning with 'Universal is killing the reopening game' because that is an opinion that many dispute.  I feel like instead of a rumor thread about WDW opening, I'm reading a thread on the COmmunity board that is trying to sell me Universal


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> Not trying to make this a multiple responses discussion...you can change the title to "Disney and Universal Rumors and News"


She can’t but to correct something here the title of this thread is theme park and cruise operational updates due to coronavirus. Disney and universal are both theme park companies.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> I find the Universal information valuable especially as it applies to guest and TM behavior. Those same behaviors will likely be seen at Disney. People are people.


Bingo!


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> She can’t but to correct something here the title of this thread is theme park and cruise operational updates due to coronavirus. Disney and universal are both theme park companies.



No, that is the subtitle under the main title "Disney Rumors and News"


----------



## yulilin3

Melodious said:


> I just don't think that's true for the same reasoning that we can't just assume that everything happening at SDL will also happen at WDW.  But mainly, it's one thing to discuss whether WDW will also have characters on platforms like Universal and it's another thing to ask about where things are found at Universal and where to park there and what's your favorite ride there....   And, in particular, I am just tired of every comment beginning with 'Universal is killing the reopening game' because that is an opinion that many dispute.  I feel like instead of a rumor thread about WDW opening, I'm reading a thread on the COmmunity board that is trying to sell me Universal


well, in fairness I didn't ask where the magnets were I just answered, we can have people go off on tangents about the NBA for tens of pages at a time 
Anyways, it is not the same as SDL because they are in an entirely different country where the government owns half the park.
Also Disney/Universal/SW and all other smaller attractions were part of the task force that came out with these guidelines, so again I say, I believe they are useful for planning Disney.
As to Universal killing the reopening game, true it's my opinion, I have been to both Universal and SW so far, and in reality from the moment the parks closed Universal has had better communication with guests, has had a better relationship with their employees, and being first to open could've lead to a lot of issues which they addressed on day one, so I stand by that
I am not trying to sell you into anything, it's your money, spend it wherever you choose. I say again that I hope Disney follows Universal's lead on this


----------



## EveDallas

Arguetafamily said:


> Not trying to make this a multiple responses discussion...you can change the title to "Disney and Universal Rumors and News"


Or you could scroll past posts that annoy you. Or use the ignore feature if certain posters bother you. Lots of options beside telling a mod how to run the board.


----------



## Mit88

Melodious said:


> I just don't think that's true for the same reasoning that we can't just assume that everything happening at SDL will also happen at WDW.  But mainly, it's one thing to discuss whether WDW will also have characters on platforms like Universal and it's another thing to ask about where things are found at Universal and where to park there and what's your favorite ride there....   And, in particular, I am just tired of every comment beginning with 'Universal is killing the reopening game' because that is an opinion that many dispute.  I feel like instead of a rumor thread about WDW opening, I'm reading a thread on the COmmunity board that is trying to sell me Universal



Theres a big difference between SDL and the theme parks in the US. China is a communist nation that have their citizens abiding to a whole different set of laws and regulations. Its much easier to compare what WDW and UO are going to do. 

Heck, look at the U-Rest in Universal. Those weren’t part of the initial reopening plan they gave to the task force. Then Disney revealed they would be having places you can take your mask off and all of a sudden Universal has their own. Could Universal have had them planned and we just didnt see it in their proposal? Sure. But these two companies are listening and learning, and adjusting to what the other is doing. And it makes it better for the guest experiences on both ends. Same goes for Disney possibly using the same security setup that Six Flags is bringing to their parks.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

ZellyB said:


> I find the Universal information valuable especially as it applies to guest and TM behavior. Those same behaviors will likely be seen at Disney. People are people.


I just saw a video today of guests at Busch Gardens and it was very disappointing.  The majority of guests had their masks either off or pulled down.  Nobody was enforcing their rules.  Someone mentioned Sea World also has seen this.  I haven’t been to either so I’m just passing along what I’ve seen on videos.  Hopefully guests at WDW will abide by the rules.


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> No, that is the subtitle under the main title "Disney Rumors and News"


I personally don’t like being told how to do my job by a poster but we’re getting to semantics. Whatever Universal is doing certainly impacts Disney. They are all working in tandem. Disney is watching Universal’s opening without a doubt. If you don’t believe that you’ve got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## rteetz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I just saw a video today of guests at Busch Gardens and it was very disappointing.  The majority of guests had their masks either off or pulled down.  Nobody was enforcing their rules.  Someone mentioned Sea World also has seen this.  I haven’t been to either so I’m just passing along what I’ve seen on videos.  Hopefully guests at WDW will abide by the rules.


And I think that speaks to the management of each company. SeaWorld which also operates Busch Gardens have been struggling for years now in terms of management.


----------



## yulilin3

EveDallas said:


> Or you could scroll past posts that annoy you. Or use the ignore feature if certain posters bother you. Lots of options beside telling a mod how to run the board.


Just to clarify,  I don't run this board (thank God) lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

In regards to Carlye’s Tweet, I think she’s looking for the bad. It feels that way a lot with her posts lately.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271874618253606920


----------



## andyman8

Friends, a reminder the thread is called "_Theme Park and Cruise_ Operational Update Due to Coronavirus," which clearly covers all park and cruise lines, not just Disney. The moderator team has made it abundantly clear that those posts are permitted in this thread. If you don't like it, I'd suggest looking to other subforums for information. Many of us, myself included, are appreciative of the feedback abut a variety of different Florida destinations, as it provides valuable context for what the industry is doing and how park visitors are reacting to those operational changes. Just as I've said to those who do not want to traffic in rumors, if you don't want to traffic in non-Disney content, there are other threads, subforums, and boards for that.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> In regards to Carlye’s Tweet, I think she’s looking for the bad. It feels that way a lot with her posts lately.


I happen to disagree but it is important to note problem areas. Many have sung the praises of Universal’s opening and rightfully so. There isn’t a lot more in terms of positives to report on. We are now to that stage of changes and impacts. Removing markers in a queue line is a change that has an impact.


----------



## MrsSmith07

hoping someone can answer this for me. We have friends going with us in July. I think they check in July 19, staying at GF. They’re debating cancelling, and I told her that I kept reading about tickets being extended into 2021. She checked and hers still expire 9/30/20. Any clue why hers wouldn’t have extended into 2021?


----------



## Arguetafamily

EveDallas said:


> Or you could scroll past posts that annoy you. Or use the ignore feature if certain posters bother you. Lots of options beside telling a mod how to run the board.



I wasn't telling anyone how to run the board...come on now. 
Very combtive poster you are, based on your many responses to others. I know it can be tempting to hide behind the anonymity of a computer screen, but it is unnecessary to start arguments with strangers and bring no useful information with it.


----------



## EveDallas

yulilin3 said:


> Just to clarify,  I don't run this board (thank God) lol


No I know that. I just think it's rude to tell any of the hard working mods how to do their jobs. Y'all are great!


----------



## Farro

Stop the Disney vs Universal arguing!

CAN'T YOU SEE THEY'RE TEARING US APART???


----------



## ZellyB

Of course Disney is watching Universal and Seaworld and Busch Gardens. They'd be idiots not to and is a benefit to them opening later. It does seem clear that Disney is lacking in communication and that Universal has done a better job. But it's also fair to say that it's far more complicated for Disney than any of these other theme parks so giving them some latitude is reasonable but for folks who have travel dates looming it's a bad look for Disney.


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> I personally don’t like being told how to do my job by a poster but we’re getting to semantics. Whatever Universal is doing certainly impacts Disney. They are all working in tandem. Disney is watching Universal’s opening without a doubt. If you don’t believe that you’ve got bigger fish to fry.



Was not telling you how to do your job, and definitely not trying to argue with strangers. 
I am here because I love Disney and appreciate information from other sources. 
I only clicked on this board because it said Disney. 

All that being said, yes it does say themeparks, so going further I will not and really have not posted anything about Universal, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## Sandisw

MrsSmith07 said:


> hoping someone can answer this for me. We have friends going with us in July. I think they check in July 19, staying at GF. They’re debating cancelling, and I told her that I kept reading about tickets being extended into 2021. She checked and hers still expire 9/30/20. Any clue why hers wouldn’t have extended into 2021?



It could be the type of ticket and they haven’t gotten to those yet. It was at least a week between the tickets I bought from UT after ticket sales stopped to be updated Vs, other ones I had. 

It seems they are going in some order.  But, she should call as it seems all types are included...but only Disney can tell her for sure.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

kimili8 said:


> View attachment 500854
> 
> I don’t know why it’s sideways... but my character dining loving 5 year old had to stand on every spot and get his photo taken with every character. He never complained about not being able to touch them. They also do little parades and shows, and they stopped to watch all of them as well.


Do you recall if there were Universal photographers at the character spots (we have the photo pkg)
[/QUOTE]
Yes, there are photographers at the spots. I just took them with my cell phone though since this trip was really spur of the moment.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> And I think that speaks to the management of each company. SeaWorld which also operates Busch Gardens have been struggling for years now in terms of management.


100% you can see the difference in management
I live in a complex where about 70% of tenants are cm, I was walking my dog yesterday by the community pool,  the was a group of about 10 cm chatting ((I know this cause muy dog is the type that has to smell every blade of grass  and explore everything in detail so we stop alot)
Anyways they were talking, 
1.Universal is keeping people in line
2.Yeah we won't be able to do that
3.Why
1. Cause universal management lets them be firm and stick to the rules,  not change them when the guest gets angry
3. Maybe we'll be able to do that now
General laughter
Im paraphrasing of course,  but that was the gist of it. 
Disney better be firm on these rules and not end up giving guest recovery because someone was upset that a cm told them to put their mask back on


----------



## EveDallas

Arguetafamily said:


> I wasn't telling anyone how to run the board...come on now.
> Very combtive poster you are, based on your many responses to others. I know it can be tempting to hide behind the anonymity of a computer screen, but it is unnecessary to start arguments with strangers and bring no useful information with it.


LOL. I've been around for years. Trust me - if you think this is argumentative, read some off the threads on other parts of the board. This thread is nice and friendly conpared to some.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I happen to disagree but it is important to note problem areas. Many have sung the praises of Universal’s opening and rightfully so. There isn’t a lot more in terms of positives to report on. We are now to that stage of changes and impacts. Removing markers in a queue line is a change that has an impact.



I noticed it on Instagram more than Twitter. There’s some shaming of people happening on social media and it’s just tiring.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m surprised people are shocked to see a lot of people at the parks lol

One minute they want everything to open

Next minute there’s to many people

Third minute I’ll go find the few people who aren’t following the rules and make it seem like the entire park is in danger.

lol I’m really really curious about Disney because there are MANY more kids who go to Disney of a young age that might be a little more difficult to control ( kids will be kids, nothing wrong with that )

I expect Disney to be on point. They usually always are ( funny to say right now though right? ) 

In the end, as always, be as safe as you can and if you can’t handle the people, gotta just stay home.


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> Was not telling you how to do your job, and definitely not trying to argue with strangers.
> I am here because I love Disney and appreciate information from other sources.
> I only clicked on this board because it said Disney.
> 
> All that being said, yes it does say themeparks, so going further I will not and really have not posted anything about Universal, good, bad, or indifferent.


Just as a note. I’ve been a mod on this board for 4 years now. All theme park companies get shared here because they all impact each other. Things Disney does impacts Universal and vice versa. You don’t have to like any of the companies but we also need to know that they are all in the same business and are competitors.


----------



## Minnie368

Just got an interesting call from Disney. We were booked at pop June 23-30. They left a voicemail for me a few days ago to call back to confirm or cancel our plans. I called the next day and they moved us to Saratoga Springs 1 bedroom villa and I accepted it. Still not 100% sure we’re going, but we may go and just do a bunch of non-disney things while we’re there. So just a few minutes ago I got another call. He said he knew I talked to someone earlier this week and got the resort settled and that he was calling today to let me know that payment is due 7 days before not 30 days. I said that I had been aware of that but thanks for calling to let me know- although it’s obvious since I’m already within 30 days and didn’t make final payment yet duh. Then he said even though it’s not due today did I want to go ahead and make final payment. I said not at this time because I didn’t have my payment information accessible. I just think that’s odd that they would spend the $ on CM hours making all these calls. Do you think they’re fishing to see if people who kept their bookings are still actually planning to come? I can’t imagine any other reason they’d call me just to tell me the final payment date is 7 days before now- which I had already been told by the girl who switched my resort. It just feels like they’re trying to give me every opportunity to cancel.


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> Just as a note. I’ve been a mod on this board for 4 years now. All theme park companies get shared here because they all impact each other. Things Disney does impacts Universal and vice versa. You don’t have to like any of the companies but we also need to know that they are all in the same business and are competitors.



Understood. For the record I have nothing against Universal or any other Florida themepark. I have never been, this is why I can't speak on the matters regarding them. 
I am visiting Volcano Bay next month, I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> 100% you can see the difference in management
> I live in a complex where about 70% of tenants are cm, I was walking my dog yesterday by the community pool,  the was a group of about 10 cm chatting ((I know this cause muy dog is the type that has to smell every blade of grass  and explore everything in detail so we stop alot)
> Anyways they were talking,
> 1.Universal is keeping people in line
> 2.Yeah we won't be able to do that
> 3.Why
> 1. Cause universal management lets them be firm and stick to the rules,  not change them when the guest gets angry
> 3. Maybe we'll be able to do that now
> General laughter
> Im paraphrasing of course,  but that was the gist of it.
> Disney better be firm on these rules and not end up giving guest recovery because someone was upset that a cm told them to put their mask back on


Spot on. There's always been that joke amongst some CMs that Disney puts guests firsts, CMs second, while Universal puts TMs firsts, guests second.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

rteetz said:


>


We’ve been here all day. I wonder what the capacity limit was set at. We’ve walked onto every ride except the aqua coaster for 42” height riders... but we’re hiding back in a cabana. The weather was perfect though. I’m not surprised. The longest lines were for food at lunchtime.


----------



## yulilin3

Minnie368 said:


> Just got an interesting call from Disney. We were booked at pop June 23-30. They left a voicemail for me a few days ago to call back to confirm or cancel our plans. I called the next day and they moved us to Saratoga Springs 1 bedroom villa and I accepted it. Still not 100% sure we’re going, but we may go and just do a bunch of non-disney things while we’re there. So just a few minutes ago I got another call. He said he knew I talked to someone earlier this week and got the resort settled and that he was calling today to let me know that payment is due 7 days before not 30 days. I said that I had been aware of that but thanks for calling to let me know- although it’s obvious since I’m already within 30 days and didn’t make final payment yet duh. Then he said even though it’s not due today did I want to go ahead and make final payment. I said not at this time because I didn’t have my payment information accessible. I just think that’s odd that they would spend the $ on CM hours making all these calls. Do you think they’re fishing to see if people who kept their bookings are still actually planning to come? I can’t imagine any other reason they’d call me just to tell me the final payment date is 7 days before now- which I had already been told by the girl who switched my resort. It just feels like they’re trying to give me every opportunity to cancel.


That's what it sounds to me,  just making sure you're coming. 
Gosh,  are they really that overbooked? Or do they just want to see how many cm they can call back without overstaffing


andyman8 said:


> Spot on. There's always been that joke amongst some CMs that Disney puts guests firsts, CMs second, while Universal puts TMs firsts, guests second.


Ans that's a great management policy.  A happy,  confident employee will work better because they know they have management by their side.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Just as a note. I’ve been a mod on this board for 4 years now. All theme park companies get shared here because they all impact each other. Things Disney does impacts Universal and vice versa. You don’t have to like any of the companies but we also need to know that they are all in the same business and are competitors.



Exactly. Have always enjoyed having major news from the other parks included in the News Round Up thread. Even pre-pandemic, news from the other parks impacted Disney discussions here. Don’t know why it strikes a nerve in this thread.

We don’t go to any of the other parks, but what Universal, Sea World, etc. are doing now will shape what Disney does as they open. (Hopefully) they will learn from mistakes, implement and tweak what works. 

For people who want Disney only, there’s a thread over in TPAS that is specifically Disney focused.


----------



## FatBambi

yulilin3 said:


> Ans that's a great management policy.  A happy,  confident employee will work better because they know they have management by their side.


It really is true in any profession. I know as a teacher, knowing my principal is going to have my back no matter what makes a huge impact on us. The customer _isn't _always right. Anyone who's worked any kind of customer service can tell you that.


----------



## chasgoose

JM23457 said:


> We're also staying offsite for the first time, at Four Seasons Orlando, because I'm not going to fly in and pay thousands for a several-night Disney deluxe resort stay & not know in advance that my selected resort is available, not be able to even leave our room without a mask, have our beds made each day, or know in advance if we'll be able to use the feature pool. Four Seasons told me all of that will be a go. Such easy communication with them, in comparison with Disney this summer.
> 
> I still love everything Disney (except for how it's currently being run lol) & have multiple Disney resort trips planned over the next year. But I'm counting on Disney upping their game over the next few months, in terms of communication and quality product delivery. It's looking pretty sad this summer.



It's a lot easier for one hotel to adjust more quickly and know what it's doing and its not surprising that the Four Seasons would be able to do better than Disney. Not to mention that its kind of unfair to compare Disney customer service (regardless of COVID) to Four Seasons customer service. Service is such a major part of the Four Seasons brand (not just in terms of communication, but higher staff to guest ratios and providing a true luxury experience) and Disney has never been and will never be at that level, even at the Deluxe club levels. While the Four Seasons and Disney Deluxes are similar in price, only the Four Seasons can offer a true five star luxury experience. Disney Deluxes are nice, but more at a Hilton/Marriott four-star level than what a Four Seasons can offer. With Disney you are paying for the immersive experience, not the luxury.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Darn you, Disney!  Just checked my email and no news, but they did send a Photopass download reminder with our photos from last summer.  Ahhh, Disney you are killing me!


----------



## chasgoose

yulilin3 said:


> 100% you can see the difference in management
> I live in a complex where about 70% of tenants are cm, I was walking my dog yesterday by the community pool,  the was a group of about 10 cm chatting ((I know this cause muy dog is the type that has to smell every blade of grass  and explore everything in detail so we stop alot)
> Anyways they were talking,
> 1.Universal is keeping people in line
> 2.Yeah we won't be able to do that
> 3.Why
> 1. Cause universal management lets them be firm and stick to the rules,  not change them when the guest gets angry
> 3. Maybe we'll be able to do that now
> General laughter
> Im paraphrasing of course,  but that was the gist of it.
> Disney better be firm on these rules and not end up giving guest recovery because someone was upset that a cm told them to put their mask back on



Eons ago on in this thread I'm pretty sure that Remy hinted that Disney was going to empower CMs to be more strict about rules when it comes to social distancing and mask wearing. I understand management's previous policy of encouraging CMs to deescalate (both for the CMs' safety and everyone else's), but just as management can encourage deescalation in some circumstances they can encourage CMs to hold firm with social distancing and masks.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Also, and I know this is Universal talk but I believe Disney will go the same way. got confirmation cause I stopped and asked and also saw, that if you cannot wear a mask for medical reasons (they don't ask you to bring any documentation, it's an honor system) they will pull you aside, you answer some questions about your condition and they put a wristband on you so that the TMs know, this also happens if you are allergic to hand sanitizer
> I saw a lady wearing a *face shield*, no mask and found it strange and then I looked down and she had a wristband. So if you still want to have some sort of protection you can wear a face shield but need to explain at the entrance your condition


I wonder if this would be acceptable for 2 year olds too?  I find it completely unreasonable to require someone who can't speak to wear something that covers their nose and mouth.


----------



## zemmer

MrsSmith07 said:


> hoping someone can answer this for me. We have friends going with us in July. I think they check in July 19, staying at GF. They’re debating cancelling, and I told her that I kept reading about tickets being extended into 2021. She checked and hers still expire 9/30/20. Any clue why hers wouldn’t have extended into 2021?


Are they part of a package?


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I wonder if this would be acceptable for 2 year olds too?  I find it completely unreasonable to require someone who can't speak to wear something that covers their nose and mouth.


Yes! I would hope so. An almost 3 yr old can talk (usually) & tell you. DS just turned 2. HUGE difference.


----------



## MrsSmith07

zemmer said:


> Are they part of a package?


 I don't think so. Room only + FL Resident Discover Tickets


----------



## andyman8

MrsSmith07 said:


> I don't think so. Room only + FL Resident Discover Tickets


Discovery Disney tix are only extended until the end of September (they were originally supposed to expire at the end of this month).


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DLC update...

@AllEarsNet: NEWS! Disney Cruise Line Offering Discounted Sailings Starting Later This Summer! https://buff.ly/2UDQW7i


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Sandisw said:


> I would be shocked if Disney treats AP tickets for someone with a resort reservation differently,  They never have for FP and I don’t think they will with this.


One thing that I have noticed with this last batch of reservations (yes, this will be my third iteration thru the COVID crisis) is that my split stay is being handled as two separate reservations.  It's happened with dining reservations...at least the few that are available so far..., it's happened with magic bands, and online check-in.  While I'm still holding out hope that APHs with onsite resort stays are able to book park reservations for the entire trip, I'm convinced that the window will only open up to coincide with each individual stay.


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

AmberMV said:


> I wonder if this would be acceptable for 2 year olds too?  I find it completely unreasonable to require someone who can't speak to wear something that covers their nose and mouth.



Or napping in the stroller. Super unsafe to have a mask on my 2 year olds while they are sleeping...


----------



## Marthasor

hereforthechurros said:


> To hear Chapek talk it feels like they know they have the drug, and people have no choice but to come to them to get it. That sort of attitude means they believe they can cut corners with customer service and not lose customers. Sadly we haven’t proven them wrong, but a lot of things have changed with this virus so* if I were them I wouldn’t get too cocky.*



Agreed.  I would think the lackluster opening of SWGE would have opened their eyes a little bit.  Didn't Catherine Powell "step down" after that?  I don't think poor customer service is a sustainable business model even if you are Disney with Disney "drugs"!


----------



## charmed59

Minnie368 said:


> Just got an interesting call from Disney. We were booked at pop June 23-30. They left a voicemail for me a few days ago to call back to confirm or cancel our plans. I called the next day and they moved us to Saratoga Springs 1 bedroom villa and I accepted it. Still not 100% sure we’re going, but we may go and just do a bunch of non-disney things while we’re there. So just a few minutes ago I got another call. He said he knew I talked to someone earlier this week and got the resort settled and that he was calling today to let me know that payment is due 7 days before not 30 days. I said that I had been aware of that but thanks for calling to let me know- although it’s obvious since I’m already within 30 days and didn’t make final payment yet duh. Then he said even though it’s not due today did I want to go ahead and make final payment. I said not at this time because I didn’t have my payment information accessible. I just think that’s odd that they would spend the $ on CM hours making all these calls. Do you think they’re fishing to see if people who kept their bookings are still actually planning to come? I can’t imagine any other reason they’d call me just to tell me the final payment date is 7 days before now- which I had already been told by the girl who switched my resort. It just feels like they’re trying to give me every opportunity to cancel.


Are you sure the call was from Disney?  It sounds like the type of call the local police are warning Senior Citizens about.  Is it possible someone knows about your plans and was really just fishing for a credit card number?


----------



## AmberMV

MrsSmith07 said:


> hoping someone can answer this for me. We have friends going with us in July. I think they check in July 19, staying at GF. They’re debating cancelling, and I told her that I kept reading about tickets being extended into 2021. She checked and hers still expire 9/30/20. Any clue why hers wouldn’t have extended into 2021?


It looks like your friend bought Florida resident 4 day tickets on their yearly spring special that usually end 6/30 and they've extended it due to the closure of the parks?


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> You were looking, but I'm sure you'd be going back to Disney once they reopen right?  My point is that people aren't going to stop taking vacations to Disney and start going to Universal.  Universal isn't big enough to hold people's interest for a long trip, there just isn't that much to do there.



While I most likely will return to WDW someday, the point is Disney has always fought to get guests on property and keep them there for their entire vacation. Every dime I spend somewhere else is a dime I didn’t spend at WDW.

For decades we have driven straight onto property, parked our car and never saw it again until we were headed home. I didn’t have any interest on going anywhere else. Now, mostly due to Disneys handling of this - nothing to do with cuts and closures- I’m willing to try something else. Maybe I’ll love it and maybe we’ll forever change how we visit. Disney is taking a chance on losing WDW dedicated visitors. 

It’s not just vowing to never return that can hurt them.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ryanpatricksmom said:


> One thing that I have noticed with this last batch of reservations (yes, this will be my third iteration thru the COVID crisis) is that my split stay is being handled as two separate reservations.  It's happened with dining reservations...at least the few that are available so far..., it's happened with magic bands, and online check-in.  While I'm still holding out hope that APHs with onsite resort stays are able to book park reservations for the entire trip, I'm convinced that the window will only open up to coincide with each individual stay.


This is how it usually is with split stays, unfortunately. Usually FP is 1 opening window for entire stay. they set up park reservations like FP.


----------



## vinotinto

ryanpatricksmom said:


> One thing that I have noticed with this last batch of reservations (yes, this will be my third iteration thru the COVID crisis) is that my split stay is being handled as two separate reservations.  It's happened with dining reservations...at least the few that are available so far..., it's happened with magic bands, and online check-in.  While I'm still holding out hope that APHs with onsite resort stays are able to book park reservations for the entire trip, I'm convinced that the window will only open up to coincide with each individual stay.


Split stays are 2 separate reservations for dining, magic bands and online check-in. That’s not a new COVID development.


----------



## mcmry5

OnceUponATime15 said:


> DLC update...
> 
> @AllEarsNet: NEWS! Disney Cruise Line Offering Discounted Sailings Starting Later This Summer! https://buff.ly/2UDQW7i
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271876841859682307



It's stuff like this that makes me want to live closer to Florida. I would LOVE to get onto a discounted 3-day cruise!


----------



## wareagle57

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.



This is my thought to. But Disney says they expect to sell out whatever capacity they open with. Maybe they are just preparing us for the worst and scaring us away intentionally. I know Disney fandom is very different than USF/IOA, but I just can’t see with more than double the capacity that they’ll be that much more crowded than Universal. I hope so anyway. If you can’t get a reservation each day, I really hope APs are extended by the number of days you don’t go to the parks once open.


----------



## hertamaniac

mcmry5 said:


> It's stuff like this that makes me want to live closer to Florida. I would LOVE to get onto a discounted 3-day cruise!



Those are pretty good prices and the double dip at Castaway Cay is very enticing.  But the non-refundable portion is not inline with what we've done previously.  

We pushed out our cruise until next year due to concerns about the experience, etc.


----------



## vinotinto

hertamaniac said:


> Those are pretty good prices and the double dip at Castaway Cay is very enticing.  But the non-refundable portion is not inline with what we've done previously.
> 
> We pushed out our cruise until next year due to concerns about the experience, etc.


And are cruises really going to be taking place in two months? The CDC has not yet given the OK to cruises.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

hertamaniac said:


> Those are pretty good prices and the double dip at Castaway Cay is very enticing.  But the non-refundable portion is not inline with what we've done previously.
> 
> We pushed out our cruise until next year due to concerns about the experience, etc.


We had a double dip booked for this fall but changed it.  I’m not sure how I’d feel cruising at the moment either.  Not sure how you’d social distance on the ship unless it’s running at a much reduced capacity


----------



## hertamaniac

vinotinto said:


> And are cruises really going to be taking place in two months? The CDC has not yet given the OK to cruises.



Yes, I think July 28th is the cutoff date.  So while some cruise lines are targeting ~August 1st as sail dates out of Port Canaveral, the CDC still has to give an update.

Actually, there is a cruise line that has already started cruising last week (In Europe - a river cruise with about 180 guests).

ETA: https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/german-river-cruise-coronavirus


----------



## Minnie368

charmed59 said:


> Are you sure the call was from Disney?  It sounds like the type of call the local police are warning Senior Citizens about.  Is it possible someone knows about your plans and was really just fishing for a credit card number?


I’m sure it was Disney. He knew my arrival/departure dates and referenced my call Thursday when my resort changed. He also knew how much I had paid and my balance owed. Caller ID showed Lake Buena Vista. Although to be sure, after I read your post I dialed back the number and it answered Walt Disney World Resort (407- 939-7740‬)


----------



## AmberMV

vinotinto said:


> And are cruises really going to be taking place in two months? The CDC has not yet given the OK to cruises.


There was a CDC/Cruise meeting this week I thought? I forgot to follow up on it, does anyone know what came of it?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> We had a double dip booked for this fall but changed it.  I’m not sure how I’d feel cruising at the moment either.  Not sure how you’d social distance on the ship unless it’s running at a much reduced capacity


We were on the same cruise but cancelled several weeks ago due to coronavirus concerns.  I was really looking forward to 2 stops at castaway cay.  I just don’t think we are ready to cruise again even though Disney ships will probably be among the safest places to vacation!


----------



## planecrazy63

AmberMV said:


> There was a CDC/Cruise meeting this week I thought? I forgot to follow up on it, does anyone know what came of it?


I've been watching and nothing new released after. Hoping it's the start of the process for return. Cruise lines actually have a lot of the monitoring and anti-virus procedures in place (if you didn't know they already have to report other illnesses to them.)

Hoping soon we hear news.


----------



## JM23457

chasgoose said:


> its kind of unfair to compare Disney customer service (regardless of COVID) to Four Seasons customer service.


I disagree. When a 4-night stay in a standard room at the Four Seasons is in the same price range as a 4-night stay in a standard room at the Polynesian, it is perfectly fair to compare them.

That was my point, anyway. Disney's lapses this summer are causing many guests to look beyond Disney, and see favorable alternatives elsewhere that they might never have considered otherwise.


----------



## Marthasor

vinotinto said:


> And are cruises really going to be taking place in two months? The CDC has not yet given the OK to cruises.



Highly unlikely, IMHO.



hertamaniac said:


> Yes, I think July 28th is the cutoff date.  So while some cruise lines are targeting ~August 1st as sail dates out of Port Canaveral, the CDC still has to give an update.
> 
> Actually, there is a cruise line that has already started cruising last week (In Europe - a river cruise with about 180 guests).
> 
> ETA: https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/german-river-cruise-coronavirus



Large-passenger ocean cruise in and out of a US port and river cruise with less than 200 guests within Schengen borders at all times is apples and oranges.


----------



## hertamaniac

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> We had a double dip booked for this fall but changed it.  I’m not sure how I’d feel cruising at the moment either.  Not sure how you’d social distance on the ship unless it’s running at a much reduced capacity



The river cruise on NickoVISION that started last week had 40 guests vs. 220 capacity.  They also had other restrictions which might give us insight into what the major cruise lines are jostling with.  I think the days of self-serving buffets are gone.


----------



## JM23457

hertamaniac said:


> I think the days of self-serving buffets are gone.


Certainly on hold while the world is grappling with Covid, but gone forever is unlikely. Buffets are very popular, and full service is expensive for the line. After a couple of years, self-service buffets will probably reemerge.


----------



## NoTime42

TheMaxRebo said:


> Since not much news I'll throw these out there.  This is two tweets from today showing Character "experiences" at Universal.
> 
> The first one shows a platform with different fur characters rotating appearances and you can interact from a distance get photos from a distance, etc
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271836131861069824
> Second is of Doc Brown, so a face character, who is also interacting from a distance
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271825836656730113
> 
> How would people feel about this type of thing at Disney?  Would it work knowing people (incl kids) couldn't get hugs?  Could it even create new/better interactions?


Personally, I would like to see more characters in the open, while roaming the parks.  Visible characters add a ton to atmosphere.


----------



## hertamaniac

JM23457 said:


> Certainly on hold while the world is grappling with Covid, but gone forever is unlikely.



It will return, but I don't see it happening in 2020.

Some guests are very adamant about having a buffet on their cruise ship. In fact, I think it was Royal Caribbean that recently changed their language about having the buffet being a sit down, TS experience. There was quite a strong response from cruisers about how the buffet is central to their cruise and Royal changed their position. I can see it as a crew member serving the guests at the buffet stations.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> Competition is always going to incite arguments. DC vs Marvel. Star Trek vs Star Wars. Ferngully vs Avatar.



Okay, clearly I have missed some good reading...where are the Ferngully vs. Avatar battles at?


----------



## chasgoose

JM23457 said:


> I disagree. When a 4-night stay in a standard room at the Four Seasons is in the same price range as a 4-night stay in a standard room at the Polynesian, it is perfectly fair to compare them.
> 
> That was my point, anyway. Disney's lapses this summer are causing many guests to look beyond Disney, and see favorable alternatives elsewhere that they might never have considered otherwise.



I guess, but Disney has never offered Four Seasons-level service at the Deluxe resorts. People pay those prices at Disney Deluxes because they are on-site and offer a more immersive experience, whereas Four Seasons can charge what it charges because it offers a much higher level of service (I mean the idea that hotels that charge what Disney Deluxes charge only offer turndown service for CL guests is a perfect example of what Disney offers compared to a Four Seasons, not that its a big deal, but that's what most people would expect at a hotel charging what the Deluxes charge). Disney is totally up front about what they are offering: a decently appointed Hilton/Marriott level 4 star experience with immersive theming and being in the Disney bubble and they can charge what they can because people are willing to overlook the quality of the hotel itself for the other features. They aren't competing with Four Seasons on luxury/service and they never have, so it's sort of unfair to expect that from them.


----------



## hertamaniac

Marthasor said:


> Highly unlikely, IMHO.



I think the CDC will provide limits and protocols for the initial sailings in August.  I see very limited capacity and shorter duration cruises (2-4 day).


----------



## gatechfan99

Sandisw said:


> I would be shocked if Disney treats AP tickets for someone with a resort reservation differently,  They never have for FP and I don’t think they will with this.


I may be misunderstanding you, but they definitely have for me. When I stay on property, I can make a FP for the whole stay at 60 days (65, 66, 67 days in advance, etc.) When I throw a night in at the Homewood Suites on arrival day and want to go to the park that night, I can only make a FP reservation with my AP at 30 days.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sandisw said:


> I would be shocked if Disney treats AP tickets for someone with a resort reservation differently,  They never have for FP and I don’t think they will with this.


I disagree-- according to the UK version of the resort email posted yesterday, bookings are the TOP priority, and any ticket will do.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FWIW, DCL has been offering early August cruise discounts for Florida residents and Military for the last few weeks so that isn't much of a development and I wouldn't read into it. The now canceled Alaskan sailings & a I believe a few Med were discounted for a while as well.

I think it will still be a few weeks until we get real cruise news. Which is annoying


----------



## Sandisw

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I disagree-- according to the UK version of the resort email posted yesterday, bookings are the TOP priority, and any ticket will do.



That is what I meant. Having a resort reservation with an AP won’t be treated differently than someone who has a regular ticket.

So having a reservation at a hotel, regardless of ticket type, will be in the same bucket.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Yeah but our usual suspects for hints of news coming said they don't have any whispers in the pipeline...so we may not get news all weekend


I can use a weekend off so I’m gonna call this good news...


----------



## gottalovepluto

planecrazy63 said:


> @yulilin3 was just there today and said "Social Distancing in queues was fine"... She rode Hagrid twice today, I will wait for her real time report.


Blogging 101: outrage gets clicks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Also, and I know this is Universal talk but I believe Disney will go the same way. got confirmation cause I stopped and asked and also saw, that if you cannot wear a mask for medical reasons (they don't ask you to bring any documentation, it's an honor system) they will pull you aside, you answer some questions about your condition and they put a wristband on you so that the TMs know, this also happens if you are allergic to hand sanitizer
> I saw a lady wearing a face shield, no mask and found it strange and then I looked down and she had a wristband. So if you still want to have some sort of protection you can wear a face shield but need to explain at the entrance your condition


That is excellent news, and a good way to handle it I think. I’m happy to hear the person who couldn’t wear a mask at least wore a face shield.


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> I think the CDC will provide limits and protocols for the initial sailings in August.  I see very limited capacity and shorter duration cruises (2-4 day).


Agree on this.

Lot's of rumblings going around about cruises starting again in Aug with limited capacity on ships and max 4 day cruises.  To start at least......


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> Split stays are 2 separate reservations for dining, magic bands and online check-in. That’s not a new COVID development.


That's never been my experience.  So long as I've had a continuous stay onsite, I have had one online check-in, one dining ADR date, one fast pass date,  and one magic band to take me thru both stays. I just had the same exact scenario as recently as my June split stay reservation, although that did ultimately go "poof" of course.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> And are cruises really going to be taking place in two months? The CDC has not yet given the OK to cruises.


Unfortunately, Disney offering special deals is no indication of whether they're going to be operating or not. Ask me how I know. 

Since I want our cruise to be cancelled in early October though, I fully expect they'll be up and running at least by then.


----------



## skeeter31

ryanpatricksmom said:


> That's never been my experience.  So long as I've had a continuous stay onsite, I have had one online check-in, one dining ADR date, one fast pass date,  and one magic band to take me thru both stays. I just had the same exact scenario as recently as my June split stay reservation, although that did ultimately go "poof" of course.


That’s interesting. We usually stay at multiple resorts on our vacations, sometimes switching daily to experience different resorts, and we’ve always had to online check in for each resort, had options for magic bands for each stay (even though we have way too many magic bands at this point and have to turn them down), etc.


----------



## RamblingMad

hertamaniac said:


> It will return, but I don't see it happening in 2020.
> 
> Some guests are very adamant about having a buffet on their cruise ship. In fact, I think it was Royal Caribbean that recently changed their language about having the buffet being a sit down, TS experience. There was quite a strong response from cruisers about how the buffet is central to their cruise and Royal changed their position. I can see it as a crew member serving the guests at the buffet stations.



The buffets on cruise ships are gross.  Too many parents let their kids grab whatever they want without proper hygiene.


----------



## Broncho52

RamblingMad said:


> The buffets  are gross.  Too many parents let their kids grab whatever they want without proper hygiene.


FIFY


----------



## wombat_5606

AmberMV said:


> There was a CDC/Cruise meeting this week I thought? I forgot to follow up on it, does anyone know what came of it?



I didn't see anything either, but I did see where this question was asked on Cruise Critic. The answer posted said the only information to come out of the meeting concerned crew disembarkation. They also talked about a red, yellow and green cruise ship classification for illness onboard.

There was evidently nothing about when passengers could begin cruising or any accommodations that would need to be made for that to happen anytime in the future.


----------



## Clockwork

RamblingMad said:


> The buffets on cruise ships are gross.  Too many parents let their kids grab whatever they want without proper hygiene.


All buffets are pretty gross, those parents are doing the same on land as they do at sea.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

ryanpatricksmom said:


> That's never been my experience.  So long as I've had a continuous stay onsite, I have had one online check-in, one dining ADR date, one fast pass date,  and one magic band to take me thru both stays. I just had the same exact scenario as recently as my June split stay reservation, although that did ultimately go "poof" of course.



A couple trips ago in 2018 we had a separate first night from the rest of the trip (but same resort and room), we had 2 sets of magic bands, 2 ADR dates (I may have even posted asking because I could only make the first day 180 days out and woke up for nothing lol), I think FP we could make all on the first date due to the ticket length, but yeah in my experience Disney treating them completely separate is not new.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

skeeter31 said:


> That’s interesting. We usually stay at multiple resorts on our vacations, sometimes switching daily to experience different resorts, and we’ve always had to online check in for each resort, had options for magic bands for each stay (even though we have way too many magic bands at this point and have to turn them down), etc.


Honestly, up until this last scheduled trip I don't remember how the magic bands or the onsite stay were handled, but it definitely happened for the June trip.  Those two components wouldn't be something that I would necessarily care about, so it may have happened differently in the past.  I do remember the dining and fastpasses opening up from the first day of the  total onsite stay previously.  Maybe it's just a POFQ vs. POR thing.  In June I had one week at each, and it absolutely carried over the online check-in info and the magic bands to the second stay.....or it could just be that it was destined for cancellation at that point so it did something funky.


Edited to add:  I think that my interpretation of the ADR thing is because my split stays were probably booked at 180 days or less, so that's why the timing of the ADR date didn't click with me.   When I'm staying long enough to do a split stay, I'm usually not up at the butt crack of dawn to make ADRs anyway, LOL!  Sorry for the confustion.


----------



## Disneysoule

Is it SOON yet? It feels like it’s SOON


----------



## CastAStone

Disneysoule said:


> Is it SOON yet? It feels like it’s SOON


It’s not NOT soon. 

But is it soon enough?

We’ll know soon.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton




----------



## figmentfinesse

I know I’m throwing it back to yesterday’s news, but does the gondola testing indicate they are going to open the Skyliner?


----------



## MrsSmith07

Disneysoule said:


> Is it SOON yet? It feels like it’s SOON



SOON needs to hustle up. 35 days until check in over here.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

figmentfinesse said:


> I know I’m throwing it back to yesterday’s news, but does the gondola testing indicate they are going to open the Skyliner?


I read that they were only testing the CBR station ones yesterday and only about half of them. Don't know if they will do the others.


----------



## Disneysoule

MrsSmith07 said:


> SOON needs to hustle up. 35 days until check in over here.


44 here


----------



## SaintsManiac

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> View attachment 500903



I’m just trying to hold it together until they open bookings back up. Ughhhhh


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> Agree on this.
> 
> Lost of rumblings going around about cruises starting again in Aug with limited capacity on ships and max 4 day cruises.  To start at least......



America Cruise line is targeted to start cruising, in the USA, a week from today (https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/american-cruise-lines-will-start-sailing-again).  They fall under the 250 passenger cap for the CDC no sail order.

I can envision the CDC to increase the passenger cap.


----------



## AmberMV

Disneysoule said:


> 44 here


21 here


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m just trying to hold it together until they open bookings back up. Ughhhhh


I hear ya! We are "patiently" waiting to find out if our resort will be open and if not where we are staying. I hate not having answers!!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

figmentfinesse said:


> I know I’m throwing it back to yesterday’s news, but does the gondola testing indicate they are going to open the Skyliner?


The gondolas were already off the line this morning.  Disney maintenance posted to cast that they put them on there to do a maintenance motor repair and needed them out of the way to get at the building where the motor was.  It really wasn’t a test


----------



## figmentfinesse

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The gondolas were already off the line this morning.  Disney maintenance posted to cast that they put them on there to do a maintenance motor repair and needed them out of the way to get at the building where the motor was.  It really wasn’t a test


Not the answer I wanted, but happy to have an answer!! I have stayed CBR the past two Augusts, watching them be built/test....I really want to ride! 59 days to check in!!


----------



## EEva

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The gondolas were already off the line this morning.  Disney maintenance posted to cast that they put them on there to do a maintenance motor repair and needed them out of the way to get at the building where the motor was.  It really wasn’t a test


That is disappointing to hear. I have POP booked in mid to late August. 

I feel like the skyliner would provide more opportunity for social distancing than a bus or the monorail. Even from the point of the line moving constantly, and not a bunch of folks gathering to wait for transportation to arrive. BUT I've not actually ridden it yet, so I may be missing something in the loading process.


----------



## one_cat

This is the first time ever that I wish my countdown wouldn’t go quite so quickly. We are getting closer and closer to the point we will need to make a go/cancel decision.  We are 105 days away from checkin.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

EEva said:


> That is disappointing to hear. I have POP booked in mid to late August.
> 
> I feel like the skyliner would provide more opportunity for social distancing than a bus or the monorail. Even from the point of the line moving constantly, and not a bunch of folks gathering to wait for transportation to arrive. BUT I've not actually ridden it yet, so I may be missing something in the loading process.


I’m not saying they won’t open.   Perhaps because they’re doing maintenance on the motor is an indication of getting them ready? I doubt they’d be available until July 15 because that’s when Studios and Epcot open.  Cast members are hoping to hear something June 21-28 on the operations openings which Skyliner falls under.  Cast do believe they’ll be operational.


----------



## NoTime42

EEva said:


> That is disappointing to hear. I have POP booked in mid to late August.
> 
> I feel like the skyliner would provide more opportunity for social distancing than a bus or the monorail. Even from the point of the line moving constantly, and not a bunch of folks gathering to wait for transportation to arrive. BUT I've not actually ridden it yet, so I may be missing something in the loading process.


Yes, and with the vents open it’s both more social distancing (as long as they only load one group per car and much greater airflow than bus, monorail and inside boat transportation.


----------



## shoegal9

skeeter31 said:


> That’s interesting. We usually stay at multiple resorts on our vacations, sometimes switching daily to experience different resorts, and we’ve always had to online check in for each resort, had options for magic bands for each stay (even though we have way too many magic bands at this point and have to turn them down), etc.



Same for me. Online check in for the two separate resorts and separate magic band orders. And even separate/different dining plans. Because it’s 2 separate reservations. Idk how it works if it’s the same resort, but our split stays are always treated separately.


----------



## Eric Smith

figmentfinesse said:


> I know I’m throwing it back to yesterday’s news, but does the gondola testing indicate they are going to open the Skyliner?


I think it’s a really good sign.  They also said they would provide transportation to the parks from the DVC resorts once the parks open and the skyliner is the main form of transportation from Riviera to Hollywood Studios and Epcot


----------



## atricks

Volcano Bay, Aquatica, and Universal Studios Florida hit capacity today.   Although USF only quit letting people in for about 2 hours before they opened it up again.  This is using the new capacity numbers.   Universal was super dead Monday/Tuesday so this is a complete 180 from earlier in the week.    I suspect next weekend and especially the two weekends after (4th of July week), all the open parks will hit capacity.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

shoegal9 said:


> Same for me. Online check in for the two separate resorts and separate magic band orders. And even separate/different dining plans. Because it’s 2 separate reservations. Idk how it works if it’s the same resort, but our split stays are always treated separately.


Same here-- with the craziness this year, I have a triple split stay (points are expiring) in August. Six free magicbands for my Disney tree garland! I think I could use more pink, a couple of yellows... it's looking a little blue and green right now.

Well, "free" is debatable...


----------



## Skippyboo

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That is exactly what I have been thinking.  Are there AP holders who will be ok with one of the rumors about only being able to book 3 days out of 30 days?  If you only get to enter 10% of the time, is Disney going to refund 90% of the cost of your AP (prorated for time period they have such restrictions) or extend the valid date for same number of days they restrict use?  I know it is just a rumor, and it could be only for the time they operate under limited capacity, but that is still a significant reduction in the value of your AP, and a Figment magnet won't cut it!


 At least the Orange Bird Magnets that never got passed out for Flower and Garden.  I have made 5 hotel reservations, 3 sets of FPs , 2 Victoria & Albert’s ADRs, spent $1100 to renew my AP and would like some information.  Yesterday I bought the UO AP and booked a week at Sapphire Falls for same money as Pop.


----------



## mcmry5

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Same here-- with the craziness this year, I have a triple split stay (points are expiring) in August. Six free magicbands for my Disney tree garland! I think I could use more pink, a couple of yellows... it's looking a little blue and green right now.
> 
> Well, "free" is debatable...



 Yeah, totally NOT free according to regular math. But free according to Disney math!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> FWIW, DCL has been offering early August cruise discounts for Florida residents and Military for the last few weeks so that isn't much of a development and I wouldn't read into it. The now canceled Alaskan sailings & a I believe a few Med were discounted for a while as well.
> 
> I think it will still be a few weeks until we get real cruise news. Which is annoying


I know that CL is still sending people back to their home countries and working with other CL to book charters for their employees as well. With that being said I would t expect DCL to be sailing any time soon.  Look at how they are handling the parks.  DCL is a cash cow for them and no way they will be anywhere near the first one back sailing


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> It will return, but I don't see it happening in 2020.
> 
> Some guests are very adamant about having a buffet on their cruise ship. In fact, I think it was Royal Caribbean that recently changed their language about having the buffet being a sit down, TS experience. There was quite a strong response from cruisers about how the buffet is central to their cruise and Royal changed their position. I can see it as a crew member serving the guests at the buffet stations.


I wonder if buffets suddenly got safer because a lot of guests complained.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> 21 here


29 here


----------



## HokieRaven5

49. Just waiting for soon to find its way here soon, so soon could be now.


----------



## skeeter31

atricks said:


> Volcano Bay, Aquatica, and Universal Studios Florida hit capacity today.   Although USF only quit letting people in for about 2 hours before they opened it up again.  This is using the new capacity numbers.   Universal was super dead Monday/Tuesday so this is a complete 180 from earlier in the week.    I suspect next weekend and especially the two weekends after (4th of July week), all the open parks will hit capacity.


I think the parks will definitely pack up more on weekends with locals coming out. Weekdays they’ll probably continue to be more empty as the hotels just aren’t filling up yet. But every weekend should be near capacity.


----------



## cakebaker

atricks said:


> Volcano Bay, Aquatica, and Universal Studios Florida hit capacity today.





Eric Smith said:


> They’re not going to lose many to Universal.  For all the people on these boards who are saying they were going to move their trips, those parks are empty right now.  It looks like people aren’t ready to travel so maybe what Disney did is smarter than what Universal did.



Doesn't sound like they're dead to me.


----------



## EEva

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I’m not saying they won’t open.   Perhaps because they’re doing maintenance on the motor is an indication of getting them ready? I doubt they’d be available until July 15 because that’s when Studios and Epcot open.  Cast members are hoping to hear something June 21-28 on the operations openings which Skyliner falls under.  Cast do believe they’ll be operational.



Thanks for talking me off the edge.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for it to be running..
This past week has been a serious emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## shoegal9

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Same here-- with the craziness this year, I have a triple split stay (points are expiring) in August. Six free magicbands for my Disney tree garland! I think I could use more pink, a couple of yellows... it's looking a little blue and green right now.
> 
> Well, "free" is debatable...



Omg! We did a magic band tree last year! Lol. We went six times last year and two were split stays. So we had like 16 bands from 2019


----------



## skeeter31

shoegal9 said:


> Omg! We did a magic band tree last year! Lol. We went six times last year and two were split stays. So we had like 16 bands from 2019


Not to mention that when you get too many some of them stop working for things like the gatehouse when driving in and opening your room door. Tons of fun when you get to the room and then have to trek all the way back to the desk because your band won’t open the door and there are stupid grey bands waiting at the desk for you to decline.


----------



## Doingitagain

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention that when you get too many some of them stop working for things like the gatehouse when driving in and opening your room door. Tons of fun when you get to the room and then have to trek all the way back to the desk because your band won’t open the door and there are stupid grey bands waiting at the desk for you to decline.


I didn’t realize that.  Perhaps I should go back and inactivate some.


----------



## Eric Smith

atricks said:


> Volcano Bay, Aquatica, and Universal Studios Florida hit capacity today.   Although USF only quit letting people in for about 2 hours before they opened it up again.  This is using the new capacity numbers.   Universal was super dead Monday/Tuesday so this is a complete 180 from earlier in the week.    I suspect next weekend and especially the two weekends after (4th of July week), all the open parks will hit capacity.


Isn’t that pretty normal historically?  Obviously not with hitting capacity but having much larger crowds on the weekends.


----------



## jenjersnap

Hey, we are twinning! Also, triple DVC split stay thanks to points expiring in August. But I can’t figure out why MDE won’t let me order MBs for the last resort. The stay is listed on the main planning page but not on MB page, tried re-linking and it says the stay is already linked. We need some oranges and yellows for our tree! 



SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Same here-- with the craziness this year, I have a triple split stay (points are expiring) in August. Six free magicbands for my Disney tree garland! I think I could use more pink, a couple of yellows... it's looking a little blue and green right now.
> 
> Well, "free" is debatable...


----------



## skeeter31

Doingitagain said:


> I didn’t realize that.  Perhaps I should go back and inactivate some.


Yes, definitely inactivate the ones you’re not using. Will save you from issues down the road.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Doesn't sound like they're dead to me.


First time they’ve hit capacity so far.  There have been more empty days so far.  Maybe that’s just the way Universal is.  They don’t draw the consistent crowds that Disney World does.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> First time they’ve hit capacity so far.  There have been more empty days so far.  Maybe that’s just the way Universal is.  They don’t draw the consistent crowds that Disney World does.


Or maybe it just took a week or so to get up to speed. Who knows, but they weren't empty.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

cakebaker said:


> Or maybe it just took a week or so to get up to speed. Who knows, but they weren't empty.


I got surveyed for my zip code at Volcano Bay & City Walk today, so they’re definitely tracking if it’s locals or travelers (or tracking covid. Or both). For the first time in forever we were not surveyed at Disney Springs.


----------



## shoegal9

Doingitagain said:


> I didn’t realize that.  Perhaps I should go back and inactivate some.



If you go into MDE it tells you how many you can have active. So I just deactivate my old ones I know I’m not traveling with.


----------



## randumb0

hertamaniac said:


> I think the CDC will provide limits and protocols for the initial sailings in August.  I see very limited capacity and shorter duration cruises (2-4 day).



I don't see any cruises sailing in August. There are 10's of thousands of crew members that are still waiting to repatriate.  It wouldn't make sense to send all of these people home and then turn right around and then have a brand new staff board. Also, the DCL performers are unable to practice


----------



## figmentfinesse

randumb0 said:


> I don't see any cruises sailing in August. There are 10's of thousands of crew members that are still waiting to repatriate.  It wouldn't make sense to send all of these people home and then turn right around and then have a brand new staff board. Also, the DCL performers are unable to practice


I feel like DCL would sail without performers.


----------



## cakebaker

figmentfinesse said:


> I feel like DCL would sail without performers.


 The cuts they’re undoubtedly going to make with early cruises is one of the major reasons I’m sure we won’t cruise even if they open back up in time.


----------



## figmentfinesse

cakebaker said:


> This thread isn’t for DCL, so not delving too deep, but the cuts they’re undoubtedly going to make with early cruises is one of the major reasons I’m sure we won’t cruise even if they open back up in time.


It says Cruise in the thread title!!


----------



## woody337

With the recent uptick in cases could Disney delay opening the parks?


----------



## cakebaker

figmentfinesse said:


> It says Cruise in the thread title!!


LOL I thought I was on another thread! It’s late, that’s my only excuse! I’ll fix the silliness in my post.


----------



## Jennifer Brooklyn

woody337 said:


> With the recent uptick in cases could Disney delay opening the parks?


I was wondering how closely Disney is watching this and the numbers and hospitalizations in Texas and other states and if they have an internal warning system where they reevaluate the situation if X,Y or Z happens.


----------



## Falcon2xp

westie55 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't think the parks will be so full that resort guests won't be able to get in if they reserve days when the reservation system opens. Universal's crowds are, well... not even crowds. While I think Disney will bring in more visitors, I just don't foresee a sold out situation to those with existing reservations. I could be wrong.


To say that there is not crowds at universal is not 100% accurate.
today V bay was at capacity early in the day and all the restaurants that I try to eat at 6:00 pm at city walk had 50 min wait time .
I have pic of how was island today but don’t know how to post them but anyways.
I can imagine Disney not Sold out for the first few weeks.


----------



## bosox32

woody337 said:


> With the recent uptick in cases could Disney delay opening the parks?



My question as well. Financially it’ll be a disaster so odds are very slim, but with Florida posting new cases daily of 2500+ at what point do they pull the plug for the remainder of 2020.


----------



## lisa12000

Well it looks as though foreign tourism is a bust for the foreseeable future as Fauci has come out and said that it may not return until there is a vaccine  

https://m.independent.ie/world-news/north-america/us-wont-open-up-to-eu-holidaymakers-39284301.html


----------



## lovethesun12

bosox32 said:


> My question as well. Financially it’ll be a disaster so odds are very slim, but with Florida posting new cases daily of 2500+ at what point do they pull the plug for the remainder of 2020.


They probably planned for this, since it was predicted that reopening early would lead to a rise in cases, and also economists said this could mean it might take longer for full economic recovery since people might be more reluctant to travel/dine out/etc. 

I think it is more likely at this point that they will reopen as planned, but they might be a lot slower on lifting restrictions on events/fireworks/parades/restaurants/resorts etc.


----------



## koszmok

_Well it looks as though foreign tourism is a bust for the foreseeable future as Fauci has come out and said that it may not return until there is a vaccine _





Realistically I never expected that the travel ban for Europeans will be lifted before 1st Sept 2020.

I wish it would ....


----------



## lovethesun12

lisa12000 said:


> Well it looks as though foreign tourism is a bust for the foreseeable future as Fauci has come out and said that it may not return until there is a vaccine
> 
> https://m.independent.ie/world-news/north-america/us-wont-open-up-to-eu-holidaymakers-39284301.html


In my province, we've had no new cases daily for weeks (months?) and are basically fully reopened. But lifting travel restrictions (without a 14 day isolation period on return)? Not going to happen.


----------



## koszmok

At some point when the country which you would come from has lover or no infection makes sense to lift travel restrictions.  But until I agree it won`t happen.


----------



## koszmok

lovethesun12 said:


> In my province, we've had no new cases daily for weeks (months?) and are basically fully reopened. But lifting travel restrictions (without a 14 day isolation period on return)? Not going to happen.


At some point when the country which you would come from has lover or no infection makes sense to lift travel restrictions. But until I agree it won`t happen.


----------



## lisa12000

koszmok said:


> _Well it looks as though foreign tourism is a bust for the foreseeable future as Fauci has come out and said that it may not return until there is a vaccine _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically I never expected that the travel ban for Europeans will be lifted before 1st Sept 2020.
> 
> I wish it would ....


Ah I didn’t Think it would be open before September I agree but if you wait for a vaccine you could be talking 12 months time


----------



## lovethesun12

koszmok said:


> At some point when the country which you would come from has lover or no infection makes sense to lift travel restrictions. But until I agree it won`t happen.


I agree. Hopefully they are all lifted sooner rather than later =)


----------



## koszmok

lisa12000 said:


> Ah I didn’t Think it would be open before September I agree but if you wait for a vaccine you could be talking 12 months time



Actually I don`t think a working vaccine will be on the cards at all. So I`m not one of the people who wait for the vaccine. But I do think and wish that the virus will become weaker with time and will be like any other common cold causing corona virus.  So as soon as infection rates are down let`s go travel  !


----------



## mshanson3121

Is there a chance this will all get shut down again before they have a chance to open? I saw that cases are really rising again in Florida (even taking into account increased testing). Wasn't one of the conditions of re-opening that cases be on the decline?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

mshanson3121 said:


> Is there a chance this will all get shut down again before they have a chance to open? I saw that cases are really rising again in Florida (even taking into account increased testing). Wasn't one of the conditions of re-opening that cases be on the decline?



They are watching the % of positive cases returned from testing, not number of positive cases.


----------



## brich330

I may have missed this in one of the other threads (a few are getting way too long), but does anyone have any speculation on what rides will be closed, when the parks reopen?


----------



## Jiminy76

mshanson3121 said:


> Is there a chance this will all get shut down again before they have a chance to open? I saw that cases are really rising again in Florida (even taking into account increased testing). Wasn't one of the conditions of re-opening that cases be on the decline?


I have been thinking about this the past day or so as more and more reports are coming out across the country concerning the cases starting to increase again. In the next day or so we should start seeing stories concerning cases connected to people who were protesting and potential superspreader incidents connected to the protests. Would not shock me if Disney announces in the next few days they have decided not to reopen due to concerns over the infection rates starting to spike and being nervous having people from all over the country come to WDW at this time. Let’s be honest Disney was really giving vibes that they really did not want to open in the first place and more than likely were only opening because of DVC and pressure from local governments. There has been speculation that they may still be over booked for the capacity they desire to initially open with and the new reservation system work may not be progressing as desired. Not to mention rumblings that the NBA players wanted more or other resorts during their bubble stay to re-start the their season.

Given all of this it would at this point almost be a solution to their problems to further delay the re-opening further as they would come out looking responsible and it would pressure the other parks to re-evaluate their re-opening especially f the infection rate numbers explode in the next few days. Crossing my fingers the rates do not increase, but from what I have seen the past week on the news and the observations I have made locally when shopping it seems people have forgotten we are in a pandemic.


----------



## hertamaniac

randumb0 said:


> I don't see any cruises sailing in August. There are 10's of thousands of crew members that are still waiting to repatriate.  It wouldn't make sense to send all of these people home and then turn right around and then have a brand new staff board. Also, the DCL performers are unable to practice



I've bookmarked this to see if the larger cruise lines (>250 passengers) start sailing in August.  I'm not talking about only DCL as I also think the initial sailings will be very limited in terms of on-board entertainment.

I can envision the larger cruise lines leaving a Florida port and going only to their own respective islands as a sort of soft-opening.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jiminy76 said:


> I have been thinking about this the past day or so as more and more reports are coming out across the country concerning the cases starting to increase again. In the next day or so we should start seeing stories concerning cases connected to people who were protesting and potential superspreader incidents connected to the protests. Would not shock me if Disney announces in the next few days they have decided not to reopen due to concerns over the infection rates starting to spike and being nervous having people from all over the country come to WDW at this time. Let’s be honest Disney was really giving vibes that they really did not want to open in the first place and more than likely were only opening because of DVC and pressure from local governments. There has been speculation that they may still be over booked for the capacity they desire to initially open with and the new reservation system work may not be progressing as desired. Not to mention rumblings that the NBA players wanted more or other resorts during their bubble stay to re-start the their season.
> 
> Given all of this it would at this point almost be a solution to their problems to further delay the re-opening further as they would come out looking responsible and it would pressure the other parks to re-evaluate their re-opening especially f the infection rate numbers explode in the next few days. Crossing my fingers the rates do not increase, but from what I have seen the past week on the news and the observations I have made locally when shopping it seems people have forgotten we are in a pandemic.


That thought has crossed my mind, too.  I’m not sure what they’ll do.  Disneyland is set to open next month and California has more cases than Florida when they announced reopening.   I think it’s going to depend on which way numbers trend in the next week or so.  Orange County mayor has said he doesn’t want to shut down again.  Protesting is to go on for a long time yet.  So it’s a question of does a business stay shut while other activities are allowed to continue which affects the virus spread.  It’s a tough call for Disney.  I suspect they’ll open and reinforce their safety guidelines much stronger than in the past.


----------



## skeeter31

No there is no news or rumors about specific rides being open or closed when the parks reopen. Continue to check Rteetz news thread in the stickied threads for more news about this when it is announced.


----------



## yulilin3

The HUB has finally said that they are moving schedule releases to Wednesdays for now. No theme park CM has been recalled yet, some have been recalled but to work at DS. The Union expects theme parks to start recall by the end of this week, so hopefully we will see some news on that front


----------



## rteetz

I know we don’t get into the virus talk here. However I do think the question about numbers is valid. Disney is certainly actively watching the situation. Do I think they back track? No but it could further delay the opening of other things at WDW.


----------



## KBoopaloo

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> They are watching the % of positive cases returned from testing, not number of positive cases.


Correct but that % positive has been creeping up this week which is what is more concerning than the number of new cases.


----------



## Carol Jackson

KBoopaloo said:


> Correct but that % positive has been creeping up this week which is what is more concerning than the number of new cases.


I read that Florida is now counting positive antibody tests as positive cases, which explains the increase. Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## skeeter31

Carol Jackson said:


> I read that Florida is now counting positive antibody tests as positive cases, which explains the increase. Can anyone confirm/deny?


I haven’t seen that anywhere and I don’t think any state is going to want to actually inflate their numbers by counting antibody tests in their positive case count.


----------



## chicagoshannon

KBoopaloo said:


> Correct but that % positive has been creeping up this week which is what is more concerning than the number of new cases.


They're also looking at where the % increase is happening.  From my understanding it's mostly happening in Miami-Dade area that's still in phase 1.


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> I haven’t seen that anywhere and I don’t think any state is going to want to actually inflate their numbers by counting antibody tests in their positive case count.


Lots of states are counting + antibody tests in their count if the + person was never tested for Corona.  Dont' know if Florida is however.


----------



## yulilin3

Carol Jackson said:


> I read that Florida is now counting positive antibody tests as positive cases, which explains the increase. Can anyone confirm/deny?


not sure.
My DD and her dad and step family are at Orange County Convention right now getting tested. She says the line for antibodies testing is longer than for COVID
The Gov has said they are looking into the number of hospitalizations and bed availability more than anything else. They all new the numbers would spike as the reopening continues, I mean that's pretty common sense, but it's the way the state has too deal with people that need hospitalizations, which was the whole point of closing in the first place, to not overwhelm the hospitals
Each state is different but for me DL getting the go ahead and Paris also on its way signals that they are pretty commited to reopening


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think Remy has said that Disney’s choices regarding the opening were made so they can remain open during spikes and future waves, right? If it gets really bad I do think they’ll delay, but with a reservation system (well if it ever comes lol) they have the ability to control entry and numbers into the parks, and they can obviously close various things at their discretion.

So more of the same, if you’re still comfortable going when things get worse instead of better, be prepared for a lot of unknown, possibly having to cancel plans without a lot of notice, and departure from a normal Disney trip.


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think Remy has said that Disney’s choices regarding the opening were made so they can remain open during spikes and future waves, right? If it gets really bad I do think they’ll delay, but with a reservation system (well if it ever comes lol) they have the ability to control entry and numbers into the parks, and they can obviously close various things at their discretion.
> 
> So more of the same, if you’re still comfortable going when things get worse instead of better, be prepared for a lot of unknown, possibly having to cancel plans without a lot of notice, and departure from a normal Disney trip.


I agree with this. I think Disney is being extra cautious with their reopening plan so that they’ll be able to remain open should there be further spikes.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> I haven’t seen that anywhere and I don’t think any state is going to want to actually inflate their numbers by counting antibody tests in their positive case count.


Dr Pino confirmed if there is a positive anti body test it gets counted in the numbers.


----------



## hereforthechurros

woody337 said:


> With the recent uptick in cases could Disney delay opening the parks?


I don’t believe so. I could see them keeping capacity extremely low however, possibly indefinitely. Another reason why only DVC & FW being open for the next six months isn’t out of the realm of believability. I also wouldn’t be surprised to see DeSantis extend the quarantine order and/or add states to it.


----------



## yulilin3

to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
I'll go first
CM previews July 5th - 7th
AP previews July 8th - 10th
no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Yes, I just meant it's confusing for some because they are just reading that positive numbers are going up and don't read further into the "why" behind it.


I don't care they why behind the number of cases going up. Numbers going up means the virus is still very much here for the foreseeable future. I hope all parks keep their restrictions in place til cases start dropping significantly. If that means masks, reservations, no fireworks, no MNSSHP, and no character dining so be it.


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Dr Pino confirmed if there is a positive anti body test it gets counted in the numbers.



This would def cause daily numbers to be inflated.  Also like people have mentioned the big spikes are coming from Southern Florida and from certain areas in Southern Florida.

Disney has gotten the ok from the Gov, they Mayor, and Dr. Pino (health official in charge of Orange County).  They will NOT delay their opening.  Resorts are opening in 8 days.  If there was any delay the announcement would have to come RIGHT NOW from Disney.

But like rteetz and others have said this might cause them to limit some capacity and hold off on opening some things until a later date.


----------



## tcherjen

S





yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park


That would be great!!
We canceled our July reservation, but hopefully can do one AP day.


----------



## randumb0

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



You tried


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't care they why behind the number of cases going up. Numbers going up means the virus is still very much here for the foreseeable future. I hope all parks keep their restrictions in place til cases start dropping significantly. If that means masks, reservations, no fireworks, no MNSSHP, and no character dining so be it.



That's your choice if you don't want to know the why. Some, thankfully, do and find it to be beneficial. 

Knowing the why will be the force behind making decisions for the parks to open, delay opening, open further, close some things, etc.

I don't think anyone was even debating your last sentence?  Disney will keep restrictions in place as they see fit. I don't think anyone even knows exactly what criteria they are using to make decisions.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



I have no idea, so I'll say this is right!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



I think that sound about right - I can't see anything starting on the 4th or before.  I do wonder if they may let people who are staying on property then but not passholders partake as well


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> That's your choice if you don't want to know the why. Some, thankfully, do and find it to be beneficial.
> 
> Knowing the why will be the force behind making decisions for the parks to open, delay opening, open further, close some things, etc.
> 
> I don't think anyone was even debating your last sentence?  Disney will keep restrictions in place as they see fit. I don't think anyone even knows exactly what criteria they are using to make decisions.


I for one hope Disney, Universal and all theme parks keep all restrictions in place til this gets more under control.


----------



## yulilin3

Good news
Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



I want to add that maybe DVC owners with reservations with APs. I am also guessing July 18th for a few more resorts to open At the earliest.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park


I would guess that previews would start on the 6th to put it on a Monday in an attempt to limit crowds.


----------



## MickeyEars

yulilin3 said:


> Good news
> Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
> I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
> Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


Great news...Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Good news
> Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
> I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
> Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them



Question....since it goes  by seniority, what happens with a FT person who is located elsewhere? Do they get the option to come back and switch? Or, must wait for their area?


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> I would guess that previews would start on the 6th to put it on a Monday in an attempt to limit crowds.


only that Disney works schedules are Sunday through Saturday. And the CM will matter very little in terms of crowds. Also they will be limiting the preview, everyone will need to sign up so the crowds won't matter


----------



## yulilin3

Sandisw said:


> Question....since it goest by seniority, what happens with a FT person who is located elsewhere? Do they get the option to come back and switch? Or, must wait for their area?


So as it goes. All unions have agreed on this
FT gets call back to their original location by seniority
Original location positions are filled thet FT gets an option to work same division (lets say custodial) but in another location
All other locations of same division are filled, FT gets the option to move to another division in the meantime (say from custodial to F&B)
they go down the line and do the same for pt.
The unions have stated no new hires or CP will come back until every single FT and PT CM is working
Once the parks start operating as normal again, whatever amount of time that would take then all CM can go to their original positions
a CM that does not want to switch to another area can stay furloughed until December or until all positions are filled and he/she are called back. If by that time the CM still refuses to work someplace else then they will be let go

It's a huge undertaking from scheduling and human resources, which is why they started call backs now for the 28th. If they can't reach a CM by phone they have to send an email or letter and the CM has 10 days to respond, they are giving themselves 2 weeks to get all of this in order


----------



## coolbrook

I actually wondered if they may be doing AP previews in HS and EP after MK and AK open like on some days between 7/11 and 7/14.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> There are salaried cast members that have started returning to work. My husband is back. Hopefully that’s a good sign for many others to get back to work soon as well.


I just posted up thread FT have started getting call backs to start on the 28


----------



## bernina

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



Fun!

Do you think previews will be for all parks or just MK/AK prior to the 11th and then HS/EP as we get closer to the 15th?

Do we think all non blocked APs will be allowed a chance to register?


----------



## cmp3400

Carol Jackson said:


> I read that Florida is now counting positive antibody tests as positive cases, which explains the increase. Can anyone confirm/deny?


Dr Pino from Orange County did say that BUT, at the next meeting said he MISPOKE on that.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

bernina said:


> Fun!
> 
> Do you think previews will be for all parks or just MK/AK prior to the 11th and then HS/EP as we get closer to the 15th?
> 
> Do we think all non blocked APs will be allowed a chance to register?


I think every person will have the option of picking one park of the four,  Disney has been very persistent that blockout dates will wil apply,  so silver will not be able to partake in previews,  but they might change that


----------



## mcmry5

yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park



The only thing I might add to the AP preview days would be other affinity groups like DVC members, Golden Oak residents (is that the name of the Disney community down there?) and Club 33 members.

if they have the DVC resorts open, it would make sense to use the DVC members as guinea pigs. I don’t know actual numbers, but I have to think many DVC members are also APs.


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Good news
> Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
> I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
> Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them



I am not even going to the parks until November and I can't tell you how happy this makes me. Just to see things moving and happening - or should i say, to KNOW things are moving or happening.


----------



## Krandor

koszmok said:


> At some point when the country which you would come from has lover or no infection makes sense to lift travel restrictions. But until I agree it won`t happen.



Which makes me wonder if we may see travel restrictions put on by other countries.  Some contries are managing to get the virus under control.  We are not and likely will not so I wonder if we may see countries with low cases put restrictions on us.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> I am not even going to the parks until November and I can't tell you how happy this makes me. Just to see things moving and happening - or should i say, to KNOW things are moving or happening.


Not SOON anymore for cast members


----------



## WhitneyMB

This is a conversation posted by someone yesterday in another group I’m part of. Not sure if there is exactly “new” information but glad to see it re-confirmed that training on the reservation system is beginning. The idea of waiting another 1-2 weeks seems like no fun but is aligned with what some others have said.

ETA: Sorry the photo posted twice


----------



## SarahC97

Do we think they're still only going week by week with resort reservations? I am going 7/27 and I'd like to know where I'm staying for sure before I need to make park reservations...


----------



## Marionnette

[


yulilin3 said:


> to bring this back to the theme parks themselves and since we had so much fun speculating on an opening date, can we speculate on timeline for previews?
> I'll go first
> CM previews July 5th - 7th
> AP previews July 8th - 10th
> no park hopping.. If a certain park reaches capacity of previews then CM/AP can choose another park


I can see those being the preview dates for MK and AK. HS and Epcot don’t open until 7/15. Might they have later preview dates to give those two parks more time to implement changes and train CMs before testing their procedures on APs and other CMs?


----------



## yulilin3

Marionnette said:


> [
> 
> I can see those being the preview dates for MK and AK. HS and Epcot don’t open until 7/15. Might they have later preview dates to give those two parks more time to implement changes and train CMs before testing their procedures on APs and other CMs?


Cm are being called to start work on the 28th, all at the same time, so the parks will be ready by MK/AK opening day


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Cm are being called to start work on the 28th, all at the same time, so the parks will be ready by MK/AK opening day



I'm just wondering, will the safari ride be open at AK? I think they can social distance on that, wear masks?


----------



## Anthony Vito

CastAStone said:


> It’s not NOT soon.
> 
> But is it soon enough?
> 
> We’ll know soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

WOO HOO on SWGE CM's getting called back!

And yes that positivity rate is great.  It was back over 5% for a couple of days!


----------



## Anthony Vito

one_cat said:


> This is the first time ever that I wish my countdown wouldn’t go quite so quickly. We are getting closer and closer to the point we will need to make a go/cancel decision.  We are 105 days away from checkin.


Yeah, our Countdown to Disney calendar has definitely felt much more ominous than exciting this time around.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I'm just wondering, will the safari ride be open at AK? I think they can social distance on that, wear masks?


If we go with the procedures UOR and SW have shown basically all attractions can open.
Masks are required everywhere,  all the time other than rides that get you soaked and while eating
What they're doing now is scattering loading, so on attractions like safari they'll probably load every other row. Also members of same family/ group can go in the rows directly behind
No filling same row with different groups.  For example i have gone solo and i have got rows to myself on spiderman,  transformers,  mummy, gringotts, hagrids, the Hogwarts Express


----------



## chicagoshannon

Any more rumors about where the mask free zones will be?  (hoping they are outside not in like rumored last week)


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Any more rumors about where the mask free zones will be?  (hoping they are outside not in like rumored last week)


We won't know until cm are back in the parks which won't happen until the end of the month,  but my guess is that they'll use the previous smoking sections,  they are already isolated from walking traffic,  all outside


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Any more rumors about where the mask free zones will be?  (hoping they are outside not in like rumored last week)


We discussed this a few weeks ago, but the rumor I shared from several friends in Parks Ops was that they were considering The Diamond Horseshoe (keep doors open) and the Tomorrowland Terrace (wouldn’t have a use without fireworks) as potential “Relaxation Zones.” The idea being that these would be sort of like the D-Zones that they tried out a few years ago. Guests can sit socially distant (sort of like a lounge/restaurant), can cool down, and they have CMs who can exert a little more “influence” over how much space is between parties. They could also check that all guests are wearing masks before they leave the “Zone.” This was just the initial idea a few weeks ago and very much could change.


----------



## Brittney Cornwell

do you think it will be acceptable to remove your mask for photos?


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> We discussed this a few weeks ago, but the rumor I shared from several friends in Parks Ops Was that they were considering The Diamond Horseshoe (keep doors open) and the Tomorrowland Terrace (wouldn’t have a use without fireworks) as potential “Relaxation Zones.” The idea being that these would
> The sort of like the D-Zones that they tried out a few years ago. Guests can sit socially distant (sort of like a lounge/restaurant), can cool down, and they have CMs who can exert a little more “influence” over how much space is between parties. They could also check that all guests are wearing masks before they leave the “Zone.” This was just the initial idea a few weeks ago and very much could change.


I missed your post about this,  that makes sense,  both places would work well


----------



## yulilin3

Brittney Cornwell said:


> do you think it will be acceptable to remove your mask for photos?


Yes


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Good news
> Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
> I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
> Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while to get the cat in place. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


Exciting news! Question: I read somewhere that someone was told that APs would not be extended until CMs were called back to work onsite. Does this mean we may finally see the APs extended, starting on June 29th? Or are these completely separate groups of CMs?


----------



## rteetz

Let’s veer back from covid numbers and to theme parks. Thanks!


----------



## MrsBooch

Brittney Cornwell said:


> do you think it will be acceptable to remove your mask for photos?



I know in Universal they let you but you do have to pop it right back on.

Also - we will know a lot more SOOOOON - because two Disney resorts will be opening tomorrow: Vero Beach and Hilton Head.

Yes - i know - no park related stuff. but operationally speaking I'm looking forward to getting clarity on the pool situation, the food situation, how poolside activities are actually going to take place - things like that.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I missed your post about this,  that makes sense,  both places would work well


The info is a few weeks old now, so we’ll have to see what happens, especially after Disney sees how UOR’s “U-Zones” are going. May I ask have you seen TMs “manning” these spots or the entrances/exits or are people mostly on their own?


----------



## skeeter31

vinotinto said:


> Exciting news! Question: I read somewhere that someone was told that APs would not be extended until CMs were called back to work onsite. Does this mean we may finally see the APs extended, starting on June 29th? Or are these completely separate groups of CMs?


When you say extended do you mean people being able to purchase renewals or Disney adding the days they were closed to existing APs? Because as for adding the closed days, Disney still hasn’t made an announcement as to when the clock will restart. Would it be 7/11, 7/15, or some other date in the future. Still unknown.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> Let’s veer back from covid numbers and to theme parks. Thanks!


Sorry, I thought I was on the coronavirus thread.  Oops


----------



## yankeesfan123

Brittney Cornwell said:


> do you think it will be acceptable to remove your mask for photos?


I saw someone said yes to this... is “yes” an official answer from Disney or that person’s opinion? I’m not sure I read this was allowed, but I certain haven’t read everything.


----------



## rteetz

yankeesfan123 said:


> I saw someone said yes to this... is “yes” an official answer from Disney or that person’s opinion? I’m not sure I read this was allowed, but I certain haven’t read everything.


I believe the official word from Disney is only to remove masks in the mask free zones or when eating.


----------



## andyman8

yankeesfan123 said:


> I saw someone said yes to this... is “yes” an official answer from Disney or that person’s opinion? I’m not sure I read this was allowed, but I certain haven’t read everything.


This has been permitted in Shanghai Disneyland; that’s all I’ve heard on the matter.


----------



## vinotinto

skeeter31 said:


> When you say extended do you mean people being able to purchase renewals or Disney adding the days they were closed to existing APs? Because as for adding the closed days, Disney still hasn’t made an announcement as to when the clock will restart. Would it be 7/11, 7/15, or some other date in the future. Still unknown.


Adding the closed days. I had read a post that the number of days the parks are closed has not been added yet because the CMs need to be onsite for that. Disney has said that the passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed (so March 16-July 10 inclusive, which is when parks were closed):

“If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:
All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.”

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## chicagoshannon

yankeesfan123 said:


> I saw someone said yes to this... is “yes” an official answer from Disney or that person’s opinion? I’m not sure I read this was allowed, but I certain haven’t read everything.


They allow it in Shang Hai so I'm going by that.


----------



## skeeter31

vinotinto said:


> Adding the closed days. I had read a post that the number of days the parks are closed has not been added yet because the CMs need to be onsite for that. Disney has said that the passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed (so March 16-July 10 inclusive, which is when parks were closed):
> 
> “If you are an Annual Passholder who has paid in full:
> All active Walt Disney World Resort theme park and water park Annual Passes will be extended for the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks.”
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


I’m thinking they need more of the call center CMs called back to work before announcing, not front of show staff. And I think some of us are holding out hope that they’ll add more days to the passes. At least through 7/15 when all parks will be open, but maybe even a few more weeks after due to limited offerings.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> ...Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so it will take a while* to get the cat in place*. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


I’m picturing CMs scouring the parks for the missing SWGE cat, who once found will be very uncooperative about having to go back to work


----------



## vinotinto

skeeter31 said:


> I’m thinking they need more of the call center CMs called back to work before announcing, not front of show staff. And I think some of us are holding out hope that they’ll add more days to the passes. At least through 7/15 when all parks will be open, but maybe even a few more weeks after due to limited offerings.


That makes sense. I guess I’m grasping at straws hoping the recall of the Park CMs also means the Call Center CMs are recalled. 

We are within 30 days of Parks reopening. Our trip starts in 34 days and our APs expired during the closure, so I am hoping they will be extended soon. It would be nice if they got extended more than July 11th, but at this point I need them to just go ahead and extend it, before the park reservation system opens and before we are allowed to modify mid-July resort reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

vinotinto said:


> Exciting news! Question: I read somewhere that someone was told that APs would not be extended until CMs were called back to work onsite. Does this mean we may finally see the APs extended, starting on June 29th? Or are these completely separate groups of CMs?


So that's a different department all together. I believe we will see an update on AP extension/refunds/ availability to upgrade once the phone CM get back to the offices in full. Right now most are working from home and don't have the infrastructure to do that



andyman8 said:


> The info is a few weeks old now, so we’ll have to see what happens, especially after Disney sees how UOR’s “U-Zones” are going. May I ask have you seen TMs “manning” these spots or the entrances/exits or are people mostly on their own?


Yes there are TM and the entrance/exits to the UOZones inside the parks, I haven't noticed any at CityWalk


----------



## yulilin3

I was just chatting with a friend who works at merchandise at MK. She was telling me no merchandise CM have been called for MK yet and that the full timers that have been called back and are working at DS are working 60 hours a week, getting paid time and a half. I found that strange since I would think Disney would not want to pay extra on anything and what she thinks is happening is that they are trying to keep the CM count low to allow more guests into the stores (capacity) makes sense to me but that would mean that most Part timers will not get called back soon


----------



## Jrb1979

I'm surprised there is not much talk here about Reflections being cancelled. Disney no longer mentions the resort on their site as well as Disney Parks blog has no posts about it either.


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised there is not much talk here about Reflections being cancelled. Disney no longer mentions the resort on their site as well as Disney Parks blog has no posts about it either.


Pretty much just got noticed a few minutes ago. Already posts in the stickied rumor thread and the dedicated Reflections thread.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I was just chatting with a friend who works at merchandise at MK. She was telling me no merchandise CM have been called for MK yet and that the full timers that have been called back and are working at DS are working 60 hours a week, getting paid time and a half. I found that strange since I would think Disney would not want to pay extra on anything and what she thinks is happening is that they are trying to keep the CM count low to allow more guests into the stores (capacity) makes sense to me but that would mean that most Part timers will not get called back soon


Is it possible a lot more CMs are saying to no to returning to work than Disney anticipated so the 1.5x pay is an incentive?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised there is not much talk here about Reflections being cancelled. Disney no longer mentions the resort on their site as well as Disney Parks blog has no posts about it either.


OMG WHAT? Didn’t they just file long term permits like a couple weeks back? (or not. I have not been keeping track, maybe that was SW hotel?)


----------



## SarahC97

gottalovepluto said:


> Is it possible a lot more CMs are saying to no to returning to work than Disney anticipated so the 1.5x pay is an incentive?


I was under the impression that if given the opportunity to return to work and you turn it down, then you can no longer collect unemployment.


----------



## skeeter31

SarahC97 said:


> I was under the impression that if given the opportunity to return to work and you turn it down, then you can no longer collect unemployment.


Not for this. Disney worked out a deal with the union that CMs can opt to not return if they’re high risk, taking care of a high risk person, or just don’t feel comfortable. I’m thinking it then reverts to its as if they were never called back for unemployment purposes.


----------



## CastAStone

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised there is not much talk here about Reflections being cancelled. Disney no longer mentions the resort on their site as well as Disney Parks blog has no posts about it either.


Reflections: A Disney Lakeside Lot.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> Good news
> Park CM are starting to get callbacks to work
> I have first hand info from SWGE full timers, some have been called back to start on the 28th
> Remember this process goes by seniority with FT CM being called first, so *it will take a while to get the cat in place*. But the 28th seems to be starting date for all of them


You know what they say about herding cats.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> I was under the impression that if given the opportunity to return to work and you turn it down, then you can no longer collect unemployment.


You are correct but Disney has somehow found a way around this. This isn't the place to say is it right or wrong, I'm simply saying this is what has been reported.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Spaceguy55 said:


> MDE had a update yesterday ...mine are still there


And now they are gone...maybe someday they come back.
But the good news, today starts my 30 day countdown


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Is it possible a lot more CMs are saying to no to returning to work than Disney anticipated so the 1.5x pay is an incentive?


the time and a half kicks in after they work their 8 hour regular shift. It's not an incentive
As to CM not wanting to return they would just start calling pt which they have not, if they needed more cast


SarahC97 said:


> I was under the impression that if given the opportunity to return to work and you turn it down, then you can no longer collect unemployment.


the unemployment benefits expire 3 months after filing, so for CM that would be July 19th, they can continue to collect and after that if they still don't want to come back they can stayed furloughed until the end of the year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> OMG WHAT? Didn’t they just file long term permits like a couple weeks back? (or not. I have not been keeping track, maybe that was SW hotel?)



I don't believe there has been anything new related to reflections - a little bit ago there was a new permit about show scene infrastructure for Star Wars Hotel so maybe that is what you are thinking of


----------



## sara_s

CastAStone said:


> Reflections: A Disney Lakeside Lot.


Reflections....of what could have been.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> the time and a half kicks in after they work their 8 hour regular shift. It's not an incentive
> As to CM not wanting to return they would just start calling pt which they have not, if they needed more cast


OH 60 hours a _week_! I need more coffee this morning...


----------



## wombat_5606

This is some news:

https://allears.net/2020/06/14/several-stores-in-disney-springs-are-unexpectedly-closed-today/


----------



## MrsBooch

Reflections may have been cancelled but they are still moving forward with the DVC Disneyland resort (...i think)


----------



## Violetspider

I've been wondering what will happen in relation to extending APs that are currently vouchers... We're scheduled at BLT (DVC) in what will likely still be the initial phase of opening (July 28th - Aug 2nd). I have Platinum and my nephew's family has Gold. Since are passes are not activated yet, what will happen for our stay with respect to the clock starting on our year? We aren't getting the full experience, so will our passes be extended? I know SDL has some kind of hold on AP day accumulation until they are out of the initial phases of opening, but does that apply to new passes as well or just to guests that had activated passes at the shut down? Anyone know?


----------



## andyman8

Not Goofy’s! 

(Seriously, that’s very, very strange).


----------



## CastAStone

MrsBooch said:


> Reflections may have been cancelled but they are still moving forward with the DVC Disneyland resort (...i think)


That’s a totally different animal. They just presented to the city a few weeks ago. Disneyland has only about 1 million DVC points currently (Saratoga Springs alone has more than 10x what all of Disneyland has) and the pent up demand there is very clear. I’d be blown away if that was on the block.


----------



## Farro

How much was already torn up due to Reflections? Anything that is lost and can't come back?


----------



## MrsBooch

CastAStone said:


> That’s a totally different animal. They just presented to the city a few weeks ago. Disneyland has only about 1 million DVC points currently (Saratoga Springs alone has more than 10x what all of Disneyland has) and the pent up demand there is very clear. I’d be blown away if that was on the block.



Yeah i was more making the point that there is still a dvc resort being developed - they haven't totally scrapped development.


----------



## rpb718

Marionnette said:


> I can see those being the preview dates for MK and AK. HS and Epcot don’t open until 7/15. Might they have later preview dates to give those two parks more time to implement changes and train CMs before testing their procedures on APs and other CMs?





yulilin3 said:


> Cm are being called to start work on the 28th, all at the same time, so the parks will be ready by MK/AK opening day



I'm confused.  If all parks would be ready for previews, why are only MK & AK opening on July 11?   I know if my trip to WDW started between July 11-14 and I heard that EP & HS had previews prior to July 11 for APs, I wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> Reflections may have been cancelled but they are still moving forward with the DVC Disneyland resort (...i think)


Same here.  We’re already saving up for that one.  Reflections makes sense since they haven’t even sold most of riviera yet.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> How much was already torn up due to Reflections? Anything that is lost and can't come back?


Mostly just site prep and land clearing (i.e. bye, bye River Country) but they had moved certain “chess pieces” around to make room for the new resort as well, which did involve closures and construction.

Looks like some permits were released back in early April and some more in early May that detailed the site plan and layout.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> How much was already torn up due to Reflections? Anything that is lost and can't come back?


they moved the entire horse barn and discontinued Mickey's BBQ for Reflections.  Most of the site is over where River Country was though.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> How much was already torn up due to Reflections? Anything that is lost and can't come back?


River Country and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ were completely removed. The nature trail is closed but looks recoverable in recent aerial photos.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

wombat_5606 said:


> This is some news:
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/06/14/several-stores-in-disney-springs-are-unexpectedly-closed-today/


Maybe there's some cast training, now that they're starting to call back more cast members?  Just throwing ideas out!


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Maybe there's some cast training, now that they're starting to call back more cast members?  Just throwing ideas out!


There’s been some speculation on Twitter that maybe they were closed for a deep cleaning due to a potential infection. But that’s just speculation. Nobody knows.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> River Country and Mickey’s Backyard BBQ were completely removed. The nature trail is closed but looks recoverable in recent aerial photos.


What is our nail in the coffin for Reflections? Is it more than just a rumor now?


----------



## RWinNOLA

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Maybe there's some cast training, now that they're starting to call back more cast members?  Just throwing ideas out!



Really hope that’s the case and not an issue with a CM testing positive.


----------



## rteetz

We have two threads where we can discuss the Reflections news/rumor.


----------



## Jrb1979

With Reflections being cancelled, one wonders how much else is getting cancelled.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I think Reflections will happen eventually (maybe not for a very long time) but it makes sense to put that on a hold right now. 

They still have quite a bit of Riviera to sell yet. Are people interested in buying DVC right now? I’m sure they expect slow sales in the near future. Once Riviera sales get rolling along again, I could see them revisiting Reflections. It’s in such a great location. 

I could see them still continuing to proceed with DLH DVC considering the limited amount of DVC inventory they have there - demand will be SO high for that property.

I hope Reflections moves forward again one day! Would love to get an add-on contract there.


----------



## BorderTenny

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What is our nail in the coffin for Reflections? Is it more than just a rumor now?


Ask Sven/Flynn/Finn. Wasn't he DVC member services?


----------



## yulilin3

A friend just got a call back as well. He works at DHS in the Animation Courtyard, so he could go back to LB, Disney Jr, VOTLM or WDP. For the same date, 28th
The  first day will be safety training- both the new work procedures, and stuff like how to conduct COVID tests at home. (temp checks) then it's just a refresher on what they already know


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-will-discontinue-airline-travel-packages-in-2021/As has been discussed here already, WDW is going to use the current situation to make some changes they’ve been wanting to for a while. Here’s an example. They’ve been wanting to do this for a while.


----------



## junderwood99

yulilin3 said:


> A friend just got a call back as well. He works at DHS in the Animation Courtyard, so he could go back to LB, Disney Jr, VOTLM or WDP. For the same date, 28th
> The  first day will be safety training- both the new work procedures, and stuff like how to conduct COVID tests at home. (temp checks) then it's just a refresher on what they already know


What are your thoughts on SWGE attraction re-opening - both or only ROTR?


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-will-discontinue-airline-travel-packages-in-2021/As has been discussed here already, WDW is going to use the current situation to make some changes they’ve been wanting to for a while. Here’s an example. They’ve been wanting to do this for a while.


Not surprising. I am surprised they did for as long as they have.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not surprising. I am surprised they did for as long as they have.


I can't find where on the WDW site (or any other Disney page) has this been posted, they quote it in their article but can't find the wording on the site


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I can't find where on the WDW site (or any other Disney page) has this been posted, they quote it in their article but can't find the wording on the site


It appears to have been posted on the DTA site.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I can't find where on the WDW site (or any other Disney page) has this been posted, they quote it in their article but can't find the wording on the site


Yeah I’m not sure but it makes sense. I don’t think it was used a whole lot.


----------



## yulilin3

a friend got called back to KS  same date.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-will-discontinue-airline-travel-packages-in-2021/As has been discussed here already, WDW is going to use the current situation to make some changes they’ve been wanting to for a while. Here’s an example. They’ve been wanting to do this for a while.



Aw. I remember we used to do the Eastern Airlines packages when I was a kid in the 70s/80s. Then my dad would take me on the If You Had Wings ride over and over - back then it was sponsored by Eastern. The pilot even gave me a wings pin once!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> a friend got called back to KS  same date.


What is KS?


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What is KS?


Kilimanjaro Safari


----------



## Bjn10

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What is KS?


Kilimanjaro Safaris  ?


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Kilimanjaro Safari



Ask and I shall receive!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Ask and I shall receive!



Can you ask for soon to be tomorrow? You seem to have better luck than I do


----------



## MagicAddict123

Mit88 said:


> They never took magic hours off the calendar. But they’ve stated that there will be no magic hours to start. So I’m going to say it’s an IT oversight



I chatted with a CM about this Friday night.  He told me that EMM is cancelled too along with EMH.  It is an oversight on the park hours calendar.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

RamblingMad said:


> The buffets on cruise ships are gross.  Too many parents let their kids grab whatever they want without proper hygiene.


Maybe an unpopular opinion, the only people I have ever witnessed grabbing items with their hands, sneezing without proper hygiene, touching their faces then the food, not using the utensils, pushing their way to fill up their plates at buffets were adults.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think Reflections will happen eventually (maybe not for a very long time) but it makes sense to put that on a hold right now.
> 
> They still have quite a bit of Riviera to sell yet. Are people interested in buying DVC right now? I’m sure they expect slow sales in the near future. Once Riviera sales get rolling along again, I could see them revisiting Reflections. It’s in such a great location.
> 
> I could see them still continuing to proceed with DLH DVC considering the limited amount of DVC inventory they have there - demand will be SO high for that property.
> 
> I hope Reflections moves forward again one day! Would love to get an add-on contract there.



Yeah, one thing this move tells me is they feel like they won't be selling out Riviera any time soon


----------



## mmackeymouse

Brittney Cornwell said:


> do you think it will be acceptable to remove your mask for photos?



If it follows Shanghai and UO, I believe it will be allowed. 

BUT....that leads me to the following thought process:

Let me be clear, I try not to think this way, because I think you start to go down the rabbit hole, and then you want to go nowhere and do nothing, because suddenly, everything is a danger. 

That said...I am trying to see the purpose of allowing people to remove their masks for photos or in the rest area. Theoretically, if they get the virus on the exterior of their mask...or interior for that matter, they remove their mask, then wherever they place their masks is contaminated. Their hands are also contaminated. Ideally, upon putting their masks back on, they would use hand sanitizer or wash their hands. But, realistically, we know that won't happen 100% of the time. And, yes, they will probably have their hands sanitized before their next attraction. But, in the mean time, they've touched their backpack, they've touched their phone, they've touched their stroller. 

So, what is it? Are things SO serious that people have to wear masks all the time? Or are they not so serious, to the point that contamination of masks and other surfaces not really that big a deal?




MagicAddict123 said:


> I chatted with a CM about this Friday night.  He told me that EMM is cancelled too along with EMH.  It is an oversight on the park hours calendar.



Cancelled??? Oh bummer. I was hoping that EMM would return to the schedule once they started re-establishing the schedules and park hours and park reservations. 

I personally think it's a mistake, because it's easy money. Now, maybe there wouldn't be the demand for it, and it wouldn't be worth it. But....why not put it out there, see what the demand is, and then go from there? If people are still willing to pay big bucks for EMM, take that money! Why the heck not.


----------



## Mit88

MagicAddict123 said:


> I chatted with a CM about this Friday night.  He told me that EMM is cancelled too along with EMH.  It is an oversight on the park hours calendar.



I doubt its a long term pause. They probably just want to concentrate on the initial reopening before adding back some of the bells and whistles. They have to stick to what they proposed to the task force, but that doesnt mean those have to be long term changes. Universal has been open a week and they removed social distancing stickers from a few queues. That doesnt mean they’re allowing the parks to go back to business as usual, but I’m guessing that these parks have no intention of keeping the super strict guidelines in place for months on end. Certain things will stay closed or suspended, but there will be things that change on the fly over the course of the first 6-8 weeks of reopening. I honestly wouldnt be surprised if by the time Disney opens, masks are encouraged, but not mandatory at the 2 main gates at Universal. But Disney will still need to adhere to the policy for at least some time


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I doubt its a long term pause. They probably just want to concentrate on the initial reopening before adding back some of the bells and whistles. They have to stick to what they proposed to the task force, but that doesnt mean those have to be long term changes. Universal has been open a week and they removed social distancing stickers from a few queues. That doesnt mean they’re allowing the parks to go back to business as usual, but I’m guessing that these parks have no intention of keeping the super strict guidelines in place for months on end. Certain things will stay closed or suspended, but there will be things that change on the fly over the course of the first 6-8 weeks of reopening. I honestly wouldnt be surprised if by the time Disney opens, masks are encouraged, but not mandatory at the 2 main gates at Universal. But Disney will still need to adhere to the policy for at least some time


I doubt that within a month they will start being lax on the restrictions. Especially now that cases have been rising in Florida since reopening. 

I'm amazed at how quickly people want to go back to normal. Its news to me that Covid-19 has disappeared.


----------



## brockash

So apparently some of the DS Disney stores that opened this past Wed. are now unexpectedly closed again today. Thoughts on why? Goofys, Memories and Art store apparently.





*Several Stores in Disney Springs are Unexpectedly Closed Today - AllEars.Net*
On our visit to Disney Springs, we noticed that three stores that had previously reopened are now temporarily closed. Here's what we know!





 allears.net

We visited all of those stores yesterday...hmmm

ETA:  Just saw I was late to the party lol.  Seriously though if a CM tested positive; do you think Disney would report it...or make an effort to let those who recently visited know???


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I doubt that within a month they will start being lax on the restrictions. Especially now that cases have been rising in Florida since reopening.
> 
> I'm amazed at how quickly people want to go back to normal. Its news to me that Covid-19 has disappeared.



The cities and states getting hit now were never really hit in the first place. The virus is playing catch up. People have been out and about for over a month in NY, yet the cases continue to go down. It hasn’t disappeared, but that doesnt mean its what it was in March and April


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> The cities and states getting hit now were never really hit in the first place. The virus is playing catch up. People have been out and about for over a month in NY, yet the cases continue to go down. It hasn’t disappeared, but that doesnt mean its what it was in March and April


It may not be the same but we can't let down our guard just cause people are tired of social distancing


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jrb1979 said:


> I doubt that within a month they will start being lax on the restrictions. Especially now that cases have been rising in Florida since reopening.
> 
> I'm amazed at how quickly people want to go back to normal. Its news to me that Covid-19 has disappeared.



It hasn’t disappeared. People for months did everything they were told. Things started to reopen and infections started to rise. What else did people think was going to happen? Is everyone just planning on never going back to work or leaving the house ever again? I just don’t know what else they expect anyone to do in this situation. All the precautions in the world won’t stop people from getting infected.

So I assume people are just saying to themselves, I’ll be as safe as I can and try to get back some form of normalcy. While practicing the social distancing and wearing a mask when in a group of people etc 

I don’t expect EMH or EMM anytime soon as I expect it won’t be needed or they won’t have enough capacity. Who knows when it will return but Disney has been very conservative about the situation so I assume not for a good whole.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> The cities and states getting hit now were never really hit in the first place. The virus is playing catch up. People have been out and about for over a month in NY, yet the cases continue to go down. It hasn’t disappeared, but that doesnt mean its what it was in March and April


Exactly. We did our time.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> It may not be the same but we can't let down our guard just cause people are tired of social distancing



I dont disagree, but you can’t restrict people forever. Living your one and only life being forced to wear a mask, not be able to socialize etc is not healthy. Its acceptable for the time being, but eventually it has to go. States are opening up, and once they’re fully open, theres little chance you’re going to be able to convince people to shut down again


----------



## runjulesrun

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-will-discontinue-airline-travel-packages-in-2021/As has been discussed here already, WDW is going to use the current situation to make some changes they’ve been wanting to for a while. Here’s an example. They’ve been wanting to do this for a while.


This is a good change. As a TA, I spent 10 1/2 hrs on hold trying to get through to Disney's air department when they announced they were closing in March. After multiple disconnections, they closed at 9pm and I never got through. Client rented a car and drove home since we couldn't fix his air in time. It was awful. I wouldn't use their air in the future anyway.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I dont disagree, but you can’t restrict people forever. Living your one and only life being forced to wear a mask, not be able to socialize etc is not healthy. Its acceptable for the time being, but eventually it has to go. States are opening up, and once they’re fully open, theres little chance you’re going to be able to convince people to shut down again


I'm not saying you can't open things. What's so hard about being 6 ft apart for the time being. You can still socialize at that distance. What more do you want? It feels like everyone wants the physical distancing to just go away.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not saying you can't open things. What's so hard about being 6 ft apart for the time being. You can still socialize at that distance. What more do you want? It feels like everyone wants the physical distancing to just go away.



What does physical distancing have to do with the reason why you replied to me in the first place? Many, if not all of the things you claimed couldn’t be brought back in a month dont require close distance. You can have EMM EMH without people being closer than 6ft from you. You can discontinue the mask mandate without forcing people to be within 6ft away from one another. 

The only thing I mentioned that might cause the 6ft distancing to go away is something your favorite park, Universal started doing, removing SD markers and telling people to fill in excess space. Now, that doesnt mean they all of a sudden don’t care. It just means they’re transitioning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Trimmed down menu at Topolino's revealed.

Bummer the ricotta app is gone

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/topolinos-terrace-trims-down-menu-ahead-of-reopening/


----------



## Sandisw

I have read elsewhere that MS has been telling some DVC owners today that Jambo is on a list for July 10th to reopen,

I wonder if this means we may see a few other deluxe hotels announced this week?


----------



## vinotinto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trimmed down menu at Topolino's revealed.
> 
> Bummer the ricotta app is gone
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/topolinos-terrace-trims-down-menu-ahead-of-reopening/


Yeah, they have been updating the reopening menus, and they are indeed “trimmed.” At Topolino’s, the heartier breakfast options, such as the steak and the sausage hash, have been removed. Even with the “modified” character experience, it is rough to pay $42 for an omelette or a fruit salad.

Kona is down to 4 breakfast options. If carbs are not your thing, you can have two eggs with bacon. Not too exciting, really.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Farro said:


> Aw. I remember we used to do the Eastern Airlines packages when I was a kid in the 70s/80s. Then my dad would take me on the If You Had Wings ride over and over - back then it was sponsored by Eastern. The pilot even gave me a wings pin once!


I was a model as a child and I did one of the original photo shoots for Eastern Airlines as the official carrier for WDW back in 1971.  We were flown down from D.C. in the morning, did photos (Tomorrowland wasn't even completed yet)  did a bunch of other attractions for the camera, and flew back late that night.  We had several photogenic flight attendants....although they were stewardesses then, LOL, in the photos with us. Back then, you flew into the converted military base.  Good times.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> I have read elsewhere that MS has been telling some DVC owners today that Jambo is on a list for July 10th to reopen,
> 
> I wonder if this means we may see a few other deluxe hotels announced this week?


C'mon Beach Club. I want to go in the pool!


----------



## MickeyEars

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I was a model as a child and I did one of the original photo shoots for Eastern Airlines as the official carrier for WDW back in 1971.  We were flown down from D.C. in the morning, did photos (Tomorrowland wasn't even completed yet)  did a bunch of other attractions for the camera, and flew back late that night.  We had several photogenic flight attendants....although they were stewardesses then, LOL, in the photos with us. Back then, you flew into the converted military base.  Good times.


That’s so neat, thanks for sharing your story!!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, they have been updating the reopening menus, and they are indeed “trimmed.” At Topolino’s, the heartier breakfast options, such as the steak and the sausage hash, have been removed. Even with the “modified” character experience, it is rough to pay $42 for an omelette or a fruit salad.
> 
> Kona is down to 4 breakfast options. If carbs are not your thing, you can have two eggs with bacon. Not too exciting, really.


Yeah, I'd be hard pressed to book that one at this point.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trimmed down menu at Topolino's revealed.
> 
> Bummer the ricotta app is gone
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/topolinos-terrace-trims-down-menu-ahead-of-reopening/


The Burrata is gone, but I see the ricotta.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> I have read elsewhere that MS has been telling some DVC owners today that Jambo is on a list for July 10th to reopen,
> 
> I wonder if this means we may see a few other deluxe hotels announced this week?


Interesting! Can DVC Members still book Jambo for 6/22 to 7/10?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ryanpatricksmom said:


> The Burrata is gone, but I see the ricotta.



Ah, I totally misread that, I thought the list of what was left but it is what is removed.  So ricotta is still there but buratta removed. 

Guess it does seem like more expensive items removed not that I can read properly (like the tomohawk veal shank being removed)


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, I totally misread that, I thought the list of what was left but it is what is removed.  So ricotta is still there but buratta removed.
> 
> Guess it does seem like more expensive items removed not that I can read properly (like the tomohawk veal shank being removed)


At least the dinner menu still has a reasonable assortment of items, the fixed price breakfast menu was decimated !


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

andyman8 said:


> Interesting! Can DVC Members still book Jambo for 6/22 to 7/10?


Yes.. and there's full availability, even in the value options!


----------



## mmackeymouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trimmed down menu at Topolino's revealed.
> 
> Bummer the ricotta app is gone
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/topolinos-terrace-trims-down-menu-ahead-of-reopening/



Noooooooooooooooooo. Was planning to head to the Lounge specifically just for the burrata. 





vinotinto said:


> Yeah, they have been updating the reopening menus, and they are indeed “trimmed.” At Topolino’s, the heartier breakfast options, such as the steak and the sausage hash, have been removed. Even with the “modified” character experience, it is rough to pay $42 for an omelette or a fruit salad.
> 
> Kona is down to 4 breakfast options. If carbs are not your thing, you can have two eggs with bacon. Not too exciting, really.



I would like to assume that the modified character experience along with the trimmed menu would lead to a lower price. 

But...I'm sure I will be disappointed. 





ryanpatricksmom said:


> The Burrata is gone, but I see the ricotta.



Oh thank goodness for small miracles.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> I would like to assume that the modified character experience along with the trimmed menu would lead to a lower price.



That’s funny!


----------



## Doingitagain

Sandisw said:


> I have read elsewhere that MS has been telling some DVC owners today that Jambo is on a list for July 10th to reopen,
> 
> I wonder if this means we may see a few other deluxe hotels announced this week?


That would be wonderful!  But could it also be one of the MS mistakes?  I was told that Jambo would be open "because all DVC resorts will be open" and people were clearly moved from Jambo to Kidani.


----------



## mmackeymouse

cakebaker said:


> That’s funny!



It is. But, it's not. 

It's one of those things where you laugh because if you didn't, you'd cry. 

I just don't know how they could justify the price considering the offerings. I really and honestly don't.


----------



## BrianR

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes.. and there's full availability, even in the value options!



Half of the value studios give you a savannah view, and half the front of the resort.  We lucked into the savannah ones on a split stay that opened up (typically those are like the holy grail due to how cheap the points are) and we had a great time.  If Jambo is still closed it may be worth a flyer if someone is staying at Kidani just to get the cheaper points amount and have them move you right back on over to Kidani.  Then again with how much of a DVC points crush there will eventually be with all of these banking exceptions it may not be worth it to save some points.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

mmackeymouse said:


> It is. But, it's not.
> 
> It's one of those things where you laugh because if you didn't, you'd cry.
> 
> I just don't know how they could justify the price considering the offerings. I really and honestly don't.


I had considered booking Topolino’s breakfast for some sort of character interaction for our trip (I was never impressed with the original breakfast menu) but these changes made it a hard no. Not for that price and lack of experience. 

Disney is reaffirming our UO trip for 2021 every day.


----------



## vinotinto

mmackeymouse said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo. Was planning to head to the Lounge specifically just for the burrata.
> 
> I would like to assume that *the modified character experience along with the trimmed menu would lead to a lower price.*
> 
> But...I'm sure I will be disappointed.
> Oh thank goodness for small miracles.


Ha! You are much more optimistic than I am.

The online menu was updated with the more limited options, and it still says $42, soooo I think we’ll assume the price is staying. Here, I’ll be optimistic: at least they did not *_raise_* it.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> It is. But, it's not.
> 
> It's one of those things where you laugh because if you didn't, you'd cry.
> 
> I just don't know how they could justify the price considering the offerings. I really and honestly don't.



 That’s where I am now. I don’t know how they justify any of this. Topolinos was a must do on our Riviera stay that was cancelled in March. I guess they figure since it’s the only thing close to a character meal, people will jump at the chance. It’s Disney's new sales pitch...just be grateful to be here.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> I had considered booking Topolino’s breakfast for some sort of character interaction for our trip (I was never impressed with the original breakfast menu) but these changes made it a hard no. Not for that price and lack of experience.
> 
> Disney is reaffirming our UO trip for 2021 every day.



Same...wasn't super thrilled with the menu, but there was enough of a variety, I figured our party would find something for everyone, and if it was the only chance for the kiddos to get some sort of character experience, it was worth it. 

But yeah....I am thinking hard no as well.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

vinotinto said:


> Ha! You are much more optimistic than I am.
> 
> The online menu was updated with the more limited options, and it still says $42, soooo I think we’ll assume the price is staying. Here, I’ll be optimistic: at least they did not *_raise_* it.


Actually, it was $41... Kids' went up $3.


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Actually, it was $41...


Deleted. Double post.


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Actually, it was $41...


Real hard to justify spending $41 for a waffle...goodness gracious


----------



## vinotinto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Actually, it was $41... Kids' went up $3.


And this is why I’m not optimistic!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I doubt its a long term pause. They probably just want to concentrate on the initial reopening before adding back some of the bells and whistles. They have to stick to what they proposed to the task force, but that doesnt mean those have to be long term changes. Universal has been open a week and they removed social distancing stickers from a few queues. That doesnt mean they’re allowing the parks to go back to business as usual, but I’m guessing that these parks have no intention of keeping the super strict guidelines in place for months on end. Certain things will stay closed or suspended, but there will be things that change on the fly over the course of the first 6-8 weeks of reopening. I honestly wouldnt be surprised if by the time Disney opens, masks are encouraged, but not mandatory at the 2 main gates at Universal. But Disney will still need to adhere to the policy for at least some time


EMM and EMH just aren’t necessary at the beginning but I concur they’ll be added back in fairly short order- at least EMM. EMH might take longer as it’s sole purpose is to encourage people to book onsite hotels. Not necessary when you don’t have most hotels open.

I still see them opening with mandated masks and that could be around for some time since this thing doesn’t seem to be tapering off.


----------



## AmberMV

We are staying overnight at the Riviera July 4 and was thinking we would just eat at the restaurants on-site but Disney sure isn't making any guest decisions on lodging and dining simple _*at all*_.


----------



## Sandisw

Doingitagain said:


> That would be wonderful!  But could it also be one of the MS mistakes?  I was told that Jambo would be open "because all DVC resorts will be open" and people were clearly moved from Jambo to Kidani.



Sure could be a mistake...but it was the first time a CM mentioned a date so Figured it might give hope that this week news will come out.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Interesting! Can DVC Members still book Jambo for 6/22 to 7/10?



Yes, the can.  They can’t really shut down room booking for DVC.


----------



## randumb0

It only makes sense that a CM tested positive why they would close a DS store for an entire week after opening


----------



## mmackeymouse

cakebaker said:


> That’s where I am now. I don’t know how they justify any of this. Topolinos was a must do on our Riviera stay that was cancelled in March. I guess they figure since it’s the only thing close to a character meal, people will jump at the chance. It’s Disney's new sales pitch...*just be grateful to be here.*



Yup. Gosh I hate this approach. But, it's definitely how they are making me/us feel right now. 

Instead of being grateful that all of these people didn't cancel reservations, meaning they would have been shelling out millions of dollars in refunds, making it even more difficult to recover. Instead of being grateful for the loyalty, and for people who have stuck it out. 

It's very much a "We don't want you here, but if you do come, just be grateful to be here"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Smart move. Desperate parents will absolutely pay it.



If this ends up truly being the only character dining experience available, I'm honestly surprised it isn't more expensive. People will pay for it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

randumb0 said:


> It only makes sense that a CM tested positive why they would close a DS store for an entire week after opening


I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.


----------



## RWinNOLA

randumb0 said:


> It only makes sense that a CM tested positive why they would close a DS store for an entire week after opening



I really hope that’s not how they approach to handle positive tests among CMs.  

If it is, I can imagine a scenario when the theme parks are open but half the attractions and restaurants are randomly closed because a CM tested positive.  Could make for an extremely frustrating visit especially with the part reservations system (and no hopping).  N


----------



## randumb0

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.



I hope you're right


----------



## princesscinderella

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.


I agree maybe they are doing some kind of tech upgrade in these stores or quick reconfigurations to help social distancing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

RWinNOLA said:


> I really hope that’s not how they approach to handle positive tests among CMs.
> 
> If it is, I can imagine a scenario when the theme parks are open but half the attractions and restaurants are randomly closed because a CM tested positive.  Could make for an extremely frustrating visit especially with the part reservations system (and no hopping).  N



I think it’s in the realm of possibility that random locations end up closed temporarily due to positive testing, especially if it’s more than one CM per location. Until we know otherwise, it’s probably a good idea for people who are traveling this summer to keep in the back of their mind.

It’s how stores here have handled employees testing positive. They temporarily shut down for a day or so for extensive cleaning. I’m not saying Disney will do that or that’s what’s going on in DS right now, but not a bad idea to prepare for things being unavailable without warning on upcoming trips.


----------



## Jacq7414

CastAStone said:


> Reflections: A Disney Lakeside Lot.


I’m sad Mickey’s Backyard BBQ got canned because of this, if it is true. We would have went there last year had it still been open. It was our favorite


----------



## BrianR

Jacq7414 said:


> I’m sad Mickey’s Backyard BBQ got canned because of this, if it is true. We would have went there last year had it still been open. It was our favorite


Yeah we went for the first time with the kids before they closed it, it was amazing.  I was hoping they would have it back when the new resort opened up, but now who knows if there'll ever be buffet meals like that again, let alone all of the show / meet and greet moments they had there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Smart move. Desperate parents will absolutely pay it.



Yup - best way to get people to pay more $ is to tell them it is exclusive ... Only Character "meal" means more $


----------



## Jacq7414

BrianR said:


> Yeah we went for the first time with the kids before they closed it, it was amazing.  I was hoping they would have it back when the new resort opened up, but now who knows if there'll ever be buffet meals like that again, let alone all of the show / meet and greet moments they had there.


For sure! Best character interaction. We did the Tier 1 where we met the characters beforehand and it was so much fun. Hopefully something like that comes back at some point. Although at this point my daughter might be too old by then


----------



## Doingitagain

tinkerhon said:


> increase in price of ink to print menus ?


I don’t think there will be menus.  I read about scanning a code at your table and seeing the menu on your phone.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

tinkerhon said:


> increase in price of ink to print menus ?


Perhaps it’s a “cleaning fee” surcharge.


----------



## coralietg

I really appreciate the dedication to updates from everyone! I'm sat here 30 days out from an 11 day on-site stay. I don't know where we will be staying, if our resort will be open, if we will be able to visit the parks, what restaurants will be open. It is driving me crazy not being able to plan our trip. I'm really hoping for some updates from Disney next week.


----------



## Marthasor

AmberMV said:


> We are staying overnight at the Riviera July 4 and was thinking we would just eat at the restaurants on-site but Disney sure isn't making any guest decisions on lodging and dining simple _*at all*_.



We stayed at RIV in December and I thought they had some of the best QS on-property.  If you don't mind something more casual, maybe consider going to Primo Piatto or Bar Riva and getting some gelato by the pool (if it's open).  We went to Toppolino's dinner while we were there and it was ok.  With the slimmed-down menu, I would, personally, be more inclined to just stick with their QS.  Also, when we were there they had "room service" where you could order QS from your phone and they would bring it to the room - maybe they will offer that?


----------



## Marthasor

runjulesrun said:


> This is a good change. As a TA, I spent 10 1/2 hrs on hold trying to get through to Disney's air department when they announced they were closing in March. After multiple disconnections, they closed at 9pm and I never got through. Client rented a car and drove home since we couldn't fix his air in time. It was awful. I wouldn't use their air in the future anyway.



Wow, that is just awful.  A few years back, we had air attached to a package and we had to modify our dates.  We ended up with a huge change fee on the flights because we had booked through Disney.  If we had booked directly with the carrier (JetBlue), the change fee would have been much less.  Learned a hard lesson on that one that Disney negotiates different terms and conditions with the airlines.  I've never booked airfare third-party since then.


----------



## MickeyEars

We arrive July 13th for 10 nights and I’m just scared to death the new reservation systems for both the Parks and for dining won’t work correctly when they do open them. 
We’ll then be forced to call we’ll be on hold for 4 hours and the poor CM’s will have no earthly idea how to help us and by the time we figure it out sorry all the times are booked.
Sound about right?


----------



## Wreckem

Mit88 said:


> I dont disagree, but you can’t restrict people forever. Living your one and only life being forced to wear a mask, not be able to socialize etc is not healthy. Its acceptable for the time being, but eventually it has to go. States are opening up, and once they’re fully open, theres little chance you’re going to be able to convince people to shut down again



Probably not and that’s why we will see half a million deaths by Christmas.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

tinkerhon said:


> increase in price of ink to print menus ?


Menus?  Do you really need a menu to ask if a patron if they want the $41 or $42 (have seen both, LOL) eggs, quiche, bagel, fruit, or waffle?


----------



## BrianR

SleeplessInTO said:


> Perhaps it’s a “cleaning fee” surcharge.


They're hedging on multiple outfits and special cleaning in case some kid goes all commando in for a hug.  Bake that into the customer cost = problem solved!


----------



## mcmry5

BrianR said:


> They're hedging on multiple outfits and special cleaning in case some kid goes all commando in for a hug.  Bake that into the customer cost = problem solved!


----------



## randumb0

coralietg said:


> I really appreciate the dedication to updates from everyone! I'm sat here 30 days out from an 11 day on-site stay. I don't know where we will be staying, if our resort will be open, if we will be able to visit the parks, what restaurants will be open. It is driving me crazy not being able to plan our trip. I'm really hoping for some updates from Disney next week.



I applaud you for sticking with your trip. That doesn't sound very fun to me


----------



## jade1

Jrb1979 said:


> It feels like everyone wants the physical distancing to just go away.



Well not everyone of course.

But Lifetime Fitness lockers are now every other one-I hope that stays forever. 

Would love that for hotel rooms as well.


----------



## Yooperroo

coralietg said:


> I really appreciate the dedication to updates from everyone! I'm sat here 30 days out from an 11 day on-site stay. I don't know where we will be staying, if our resort will be open, if we will be able to visit the parks, what restaurants will be open. It is driving me crazy not being able to plan our trip. I'm really hoping for some updates from Disney next week.


26 days out for a 17 night stay so I'm with ya! I'm sure we will modify it to be shorter if we can, but each day we get closer without more info, I'm more ready to throw in the towel on the whole thing completely. I've already rescheduled twice before this.


----------



## bernina

Disney Hilton Head DVC opens tomorrow and they sent the below operational update to guests checking in soon.  They also posted their recreation schedule and modified menus (they only have quick service at this resort).

I know it's small but in summary both pools open with normal hours. Crafts will still be offered, bike and other equipment rental.

The main changes I see are no movies under the stars, no campfire, the beach house QS will only be open Fri/Sat/Sun, and they reduced a few options from the menus. Overall nothing too impactful.

I realize this isn't fully on topic about theme parks or cruises but since DVC is what's openning first I have to think other resorts will have similar operating updates. Keep in mind this is in SC and not FL, but again, I would expect more similarities than differences.


----------



## marinejjh

Since Disney cant seem to figure out how to open reservations back for new guest, my family will be making a trip to Universal at the beginning of August.  My kids have a track meet close to Orland August 4th and it doesn't seem like Disney will have it figured out by then.


----------



## chicagoshannon

marinejjh said:


> Since Disney cant seem to figure out how to open reservations back for new guest, my family will be making a trip to Universal at the beginning of August.  My kids have a track meet close to Orland August 4th and it doesn't seem like Disney will have it figured out by then.


You'll like it.  Also check out Sea World if you get the chance!


----------



## chicagoshannon

bernina said:


> Disney Hilton Head DVC opens tomorrow and they sent the below operational update to guests checking in soon.  They also posted their recreation schedule and modified menus (they only have quick service at this resort).
> 
> I know it's small but in summary both pools open with normal hours. Crafts will still be offered, bike and other equipment rental.
> 
> The main changes I see are no movies under the stars, no campfire, the beach house QS will only be open Fri/Sat/Sun, and they reduced a few options from the menus. Overall nothing too impactful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501100


I wonder why no movies.  I think they've said the DisneyWOrld resorts will still have the movies.


----------



## bernina

chicagoshannon said:


> I wonder why no movies.  I think they've said the DisneyWOrld resorts will still have the movies.



At Hilton Head it's a very small area with maybe 10 benches under an old live oak (it's gorgeous).  Given the benches and having to work around trees there aren't a lot of options for folks to spread out. The playground is also right there and since it's closed it may pose a problem, not sure.


----------



## Disneysoule

bernina said:


> Disney Hilton Head DVC opens tomorrow and they sent the below operational update to guests checking in soon.  They also posted their recreation schedule and modified menus (they only have quick service at this resort).
> 
> I know it's small but in summary both pools open with normal hours. Crafts will still be offered, bike and other equipment rental.
> 
> The main changes I see are no movies under the stars, no campfire, the beach house QS will only be open Fri/Sat/Sun, and they reduced a few options from the menus. Overall nothing too impactful.
> 
> I realize this isn't fully on topic about theme parks or cruises but since DVC is what's openning first I have to think other resorts will have similar operating updates. Keep in mind this is in SC and not FL, but again, I would expect more similarities than differences.
> 
> View attachment 501100


Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> I wonder why no movies.  I think they've said the DisneyWOrld resorts will still have the movies.


They haven’t said one way or the other on the movies at WDW. It wasn’t one of the named activities that definitely won’t be happening, but it does say that other resort activities and schedules will vary day to day and will be posted. So maybe some resorts will be able to still have the movies but others won’t. Like I could see Poly not having their movies as it’s right in the middle of a busy walkway.


----------



## chicagoshannon

bernina said:


> At Hilton Head it's a very small area with maybe 10 benches under an old live oak (it's gorgeous).  Given the benches and having to work around trees there aren't a lot of options for folks to spread out. The playground is also right there and since it's closed it may pose a problem, not sure.


Ah that makes sense.  I"ve never been to HH  (or VB) so didn't know the layout.


----------



## bernina

bernina said:


> At Hilton Head it's a very small area with maybe 10 benches under an old live oak (it's gorgeous).  Given the benches and having to work around trees there aren't a lot of options for folks to spread out. The playground is also right there and since it's closed it may pose a problem, not sure.



Here's a good photo of their movie setup.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.


Exactly. Sounds operational... maybe sales aren’t so hot?


----------



## Anna_Sh

gottalovepluto said:


> Exactly. Sounds operational... maybe sales aren’t so hot?


Maybe they’re getting ready for something else (I’m not sure if there are any Disney stores/restaurants that haven’t opened yet), and they need the CMs for that?


----------



## Doingitagain

skeeter31 said:


> They haven’t said one way or the other on the movies at WDW. It wasn’t one of the named activities that definitely won’t be happening, but it does say that other resort activities and schedules will vary day to day and will be posted. So maybe some resorts will be able to still have the movies but others won’t. Like I could see Poly not having their movies as it’s right in the middle of a busy walkway.


If you look under the specific resort in the reopening updates, it lists activities.

For example, for Kidani it shows they will have Movies Under the Stars.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-animalKingdomKidani


----------



## chicagoshannon

Doingitagain said:


> If you look under the specific resort in the reopening updates, it lists activities.
> 
> For example, for Kidani it shows they will have Movies Under the Stars.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#drawer-card-animalKingdomKidani


thanks.  I knew I had seen it somewhere!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Yooperroo said:


> 26 days out for a 17 night stay so I'm with ya! I'm sure we will modify it to be shorter if we can, but each day we get closer without more info, I'm more ready to throw in the towel on the whole thing completely. I've already rescheduled twice before this.


Ouch. 17 days of wearing a mask in the heat constantly + limited dining options + park and possibly pool capacity doesn’t sound fun at all.


----------



## mshanson3121

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.



Maybe, but not necessarily. Different stores here have closed due to Covid-issues and the length of time they're closed depends on what the issue is. Some have only closed for a couple days because there was a suspected guest in the store that had Covid - so they closed for 2-3 days for cleaning. However, when an employee actually tested positive, then the store was shut down longer due to staffing issues.  If those stores have cross-over staff, then the reason the CM said the store may be closing this week is due to staffing shortage. Or she could be playing the bus-driver game.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think that's it.  The article said Goofy's is closed for 3 days and the art store will be closed for a week.  It also said the Toy Store is going to close sometime this week.  IF it was for Corona they would close them all at the same time for the same length.



 I have no idea, but you’d think if that wasn’t it, they’d say why or at least something in regards to that not being it, because I think that’s the first thing that comes to most people’s minds these days.


----------



## Dulcee

As far as trimmed down menus, I'd imagine that has more to do with stocking kitchens and anticipating just what service will look like. With capacity significantly down (especially pre park opening and no ADRs) all of these restaurants need to completely change how they plan on stocking perishable foods. Local restaurants in my city have gone to similar measures as they try to navigate reopening without any real idea as to what business will look like.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> I have no idea, but you’d think if that wasn’t it, they’d say why or at least something in regards to that not being it, because I think that’s the first thing that comes to most people’s minds these days.


Since when does Disney tell us anything?  lol


----------



## vinotinto

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Menus?  Do you really need a menu to ask if a patron if they want the $41 or $42 (have seen both, LOL) eggs, quiche, bagel, fruit, or waffle?


The menu is not for the food, duh. It’s to entice guests with the upcharge / adult beverages. Would you like to add a cappuccino or a latte to your bagel? And would you like to add a Mimosa, Bellini, or Bloody Mary?  And would the kids like to add a specialty beverage with a glow cube?


----------



## brich330

So...any guesses to when (or if) Disney will release additional information this week? We’re less than 30 days out and surely enough people have canceled by now. Bring on the reservation system already!


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> Since when does Disney tell us anything?  lol


 This is very true, but in this case, it would help them prevent a lot of rumors that could affect them. I certainly don't expect them to give us news that would be of help to us. That ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## yulilin3

brich330 said:


> So...any guesses to when (or if) Disney will release additional information this week? We’re less than 30 days out and surely enough people have canceled by now. Bring on the reservation system already!


My guess is last week of June


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> This is very true, but in this case, it would help them prevent a lot of rumors that could affect them. I certainly don't expect them to give us news that would be of help to us. That ship sailed a long time ago.


There is a lot of information they can give us that would help them.  Like when the hotels will open, when will the reservation system go live etc.  They don't care.  I've read of at least 5 people today that decided to cancel their Disney trips in favor of Universal in September because of lack of information!

They just really don't care what people assume at this point.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

vinotinto said:


> The menu is not for the food, duh. It’s to entice guests with the upcharge / adult beverages. Would you like to add a cappuccino or a latte to your bagel? And would you like to add a Mimosa, Bellini, or Bloody Mary?  And would the kids like to add a specialty beverage with a glow cube?



I don't need a menu to know that I want to add a mimosa. To anything.


----------



## brich330

yulilin3 said:


> My guess is last week of June


Nice...I’m just about to throw in the towel. Tired of the stress, and need time to plan a back up trip.


----------



## LSUmiss

brich330 said:


> Nice...I’m just about to throw in the towel. Tired of the stress, and need time to plan a back up trip.


That’s us. I need to have time to plan a backup trip to somewhere else.


----------



## Ariel 1715

LSUmiss said:


> That’s us. I need to have time to plan a backup trip to somewhere else.


I think we are all getting to that point. It is crazy that they are opening the parks in less than a month and people that are going in July still dont know what park they will be able to get into.


----------



## Jrb1979

chicagoshannon said:


> There is a lot of information they can give us that would help them.  Like when the hotels will open, when will the reservation system go live etc.  They don't care.  I've read of at least 5 people today that decided to cancel their Disney trips in favor of Universal in September because of lack of information!
> 
> They just really don't care what people assume at this point.


Its amazing how Universal is handling things much better. Just cause it's Disney people won't keep coming. Its sad that the top brass think so.


----------



## LSUmiss

Ariel 1715 said:


> I think we are all getting to that point. It is crazy that they are opening the parks in less than a month and people that are going in July still dont know what park they will be able to get into.


It’s ridiculous really. And I’ve made it my hill to die on right now that I’m not cancelling until I get more info. I think they’re overbooked & this is intentional to weed ppl out. But I’m not budging b/c they made this bed!


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> That’s us. I need to have time to plan a backup trip to somewhere else.


We sure did!  We bought APs on the deal that ends today for Busch Gardens, Sea World, Aquatica, Adventure Island in FL and I'm planning on Adventure Island for next week!  We need a day of fun.


----------



## Sandisw

Jrb1979 said:


> Its amazing how Universal is handling things much better. Just cause it's Disney people won't keep coming. Its sad that the top brass think so.



Actually, I think right now they aren’t that worried for those July numbers. I think they want to make sure it comes out right and works the way they need it to.  

We are first week of August for a park trip but some of my guests can’t decide until we know.  

I am hopeful that by end of the week we get at least something...even if we can’t start reserving until last week in June.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

chicagoshannon said:


> I've read of at least 5 people today that decided to cancel their Disney trips in favor of Universal in September because of lack of information!


I have 2  reservations coming up.  First is end of July at SSR for a week.  Planning on keeping that.  I also had a reservation at CBR for the long Labor Day weekend.  With the unknown if its even going to be open, I went ahead and booked Royal Pacific at Universal thinking we will probably go there instead.  I haven't cancelled CBR yet, but want a back up plan.  We really like Universal so may go with it regardless.


----------



## skeeter31

Sandisw said:


> Actually, I think right now they aren’t that worried for those July numbers. I think they want to make sure it comes out right and works the way they need it to.
> 
> We are first week of August for a park trip but some of my guests can’t decide until we know.
> 
> I am hopeful that by end of the week we get at least something...even if we can’t start reserving until last week in June.


Agreed. Disney has time on their side to make sure they get it right. But they need to start saying something this week or they are really going to start pissing people off. Even if they just offer a little tidbit, or a date when the system will be up and running (even if that’s weeks in the future). Just a little info will make up for the past week.


----------



## Doingitagain

I am worried that they will open it up and everyone in the sixty (actually 70 for onsite guests) day window have access all at once and the system will crash.


----------



## brockash

princesscinderella said:


> I agree maybe they are doing some kind of tech upgrade in these stores or quick reconfigurations to help social distancing.


I don't know it seems odd that they'd reopen them for literally 4 days, just to close again for something preplanned, but who knows these days.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm still more interested in the resorts piece than the park system. I think it is weird that I arrive in a little over 30 days and have legitimately no idea where I'm staying.

I'd rather they take a little longer with the reservation system and try to get it right the first try. The last thing Disney IT needs is even more of a rush job. If we can get park reservations 2 weeks out in the beginning, I think that is fine.


----------



## mmackeymouse

LSUmiss said:


> It’s ridiculous really. And I’ve made it my hill to die on right now that I’m not cancelling until I get more info. I think they’re overbooked & this is intentional to weed ppl out. But I’m not budging b/c they made this bed!



I am with you. 

The thing I don't quite get is....if they really want people to cancel or re-schedule, why not incentivize it? Granted, many people are DVC and *have* to use points, so they'll either be using them or renting them out. But, for those who don't have to come....why not incentivize a re-schedule. 

The other thing I don't get is....they want to weed people out, they want people to cancel. Yet, they don't release the very information that would weed people out and cause people to cancel.


----------



## Ariel 1715

skeeter31 said:


> Agreed. Disney has time on their side to make sure they get it right. But they need to start saying something this week or they are really going to start pissing people off. Even if they just offer a little tidbit, or a date when the system will be up and running (even if that’s weeks in the future). Just a little info will make up for the past week.


How about ANY info...LOL


----------



## FatBambi

At this point, I'm okay being flexible with the parks, I just want to know if they're going to cancel our trip. 41 days.


----------



## hereforthechurros

brich330 said:


> Nice...I’m just about to throw in the towel. Tired of the stress, and need time to plan a back up trip.


That’s the biggest thing. After an awful spring, and school years ruined for kids, people are desperate for a summer trip to feel somewhat normal. If WDW is/was your trip, you’re just stuck waiting. And you may not have a chance to book anything else now. I completely understand them staying closed as long as they have, but they had months to put together a reopening plan. They, as a corporation, have shown what feels like zero compassion about what families have been through and instead seem impatient, or even annoyed with their guests. We all talked for months about how hard this would be with every facet at wdw but I expected them to come out and surprise us with a calm, cool and take charge approach. Instead it’s been disorganization, silence, distance. You cannot build a brand around fuzzy feels then disappear when your guests expect that from you most. It will harm your brand long term, full stop.

Broken record at this point, I know. Of course we are in a never before seen global pandemic but I see many companies handling this with a lot more grace and confidence than Disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm still more interested in the resorts piece than the park system. I think it is weird that I arrive in a little over 30 days and have legitimately no idea where I'm staying.
> 
> I'd rather they take a little longer with the reservation system and try to get it right the first try. The last thing Disney IT needs is even more of a rush job. If we can get park reservations 2 weeks out in the beginning, I think that is fine.


Only thing is if I can’t get park reservations for all my days, I might cancel so I would like to know ASAP. Also, for us, we are staying in a cash reservation at a DVC resort so don’t expect to be moved. My other big question is pools. Ugh!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Maybe Disney is waiting to the last absolute time to tell people things cause they are waiting to set things with the NBA.... or they want to wait till the last minute as it gets closer to peoples trips so they don’t cancel


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> But, for those who don't have to come....why not incentivize a re-schedule.



Remember what happened last time they incentivized rescheduling? Free dining if you rescheduled for summer? That was a terrible mistake. 

The covid situation is still too precarious. They’re not going to incentivize rebooking if they don’t even know if they can deliver what they’re offering. What if there’s a major outbreak among CMs and they have to close? What if there’s a huge spike in cases in November, or or or or? I think they already learned their lesson on incentivizing rebooking. Future is still too uncertain.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> I am with you.
> 
> The thing I don't quite get is....if they really want people to cancel or re-schedule, why not incentivize it? Granted, many people are DVC and *have* to use points, so they'll either be using them or renting them out. But, for those who don't have to come....why not incentivize a re-schedule.
> 
> The other thing I don't get is....they want to weed people out, they want people to cancel. Yet, they don't release the very information that would weed people out and cause people to cancel.


I honestly think the main issue is this reservation system that they have tied themselves to. 
I think it's not working and they might be scrambling to find a new way to spread and control the crowds


----------



## mshanson3121

Ariel 1715 said:


> I think we are all getting to that point. It is crazy that they are opening the parks in less than a month and people that are going in July still dont know what park they will be able to get into.



Or even where they will be staying


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think the main issue is this reservation system that they have tied themselves to.
> I think it's not working and they might be scrambling to find a new way to spread and control the crowds


That hurts my head. With Microsoft Access and a month I could build a serviceable reservation system and I barely passed intro to computer programming and never took another class.


----------



## Ariel 1715

mshanson3121 said:


> Or even where they will be staying


They really should have worked all this out prior to announcing an opening date...Just saying!


----------



## MKEMSE

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think the main issue is this reservation system that they have tied themselves to.
> I think it's not working and they might be scrambling to find a new way to spread and control the crowds



Is there a reason that they can't use the system that they used for Shanghai? I thought they had a reservation system.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think the main issue is this reservation system that they have tied themselves to.
> I think it's not working and they might be scrambling to find a new way to spread and control the crowds


I think that's the issue also.  Having a reservation system for 1 park (shang hai) is very different from 4 parks simultaniously.    They would have been better off factoring in hotel occupancy and setting capacity over and above that.


----------



## mshanson3121

Ariel 1715 said:


> They really should have worked all this out prior to announcing an opening date...Just saying!



Definitely! Do you think DeSantis may have forced their hand a bit earlier than they had planned? I wonder how much of this is because they were more or less pressured into this before they were ready.


----------



## MickeyEars

yulilin3 said:


> I honestly think the main issue is this reservation system that they have tied themselves to.
> I think it's not working and they might be scrambling to find a new way to spread and control the crowds


I think you might be right.


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> That hurts my head. With Microsoft Access and a month I could build a serviceable reservation system and I barely passed intro to computer programming and never took another class.


I mean they have IT issues each time they've done ap/dvc previews,  that's just a small amount of what im sure they expect for a whole,  4 park reservation system.
They have issues when they release free dining or any other  bookable thing


----------



## charissemp

On May 27th, Disney did tell us that the reservation system wouldn't be up and running for another 2 to 3 weeks.  So, we are still within that timeframe. I am impatient, too. But I think we will hear something by the end of the week.


----------



## Ariel 1715

charissemp said:


> On May 27th, Disney did tell us that the reservation system wouldn't be up and running for another 2 to 3 weeks.  So, we are still within that timeframe. I am impatient, too. But I think we will hear something by the end of the week.


Lets hope you are right and it doesn't crash on the first day...lol


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely! Do you think DeSantis may have forced their hand a bit earlier than they had planned? I wonder how much of this is because they were more or less pressured into this before they were ready.


Pressured by the entire state's economy,  also their employees,  some have left already because the unemployment system sucks and they needed money so they found work elsewhere.  Unemployment expires July 19th


----------



## Devil13

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Maybe Disney is waiting to the last absolute time to tell people things cause they are waiting to set things with the NBA.... or they want to wait till the last minute as it gets closer to peoples trips so they don’t cancel



I’d say this is a terrible strategy, bordering on insulting.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

I don’t have much faith in Disney’s new IT system because, well....*gestures to their constant technology issues*

We had planned/hoped to have a couple of nice meals on our trip— Jiko and Cali Grill. Both of those look unlikely since we are there 7/5-7/13, before most of the parks are open. And I also don’t feel very reassured about what the menus would look like if they do happen to open.

I’m sticking with Disney Springs restaurants, including Boathouse, and added Fleming’s Steakhouse for a nicer meal out.

We rented SSR points that have to be used by September. With work and school schedules, we are stuck.  We will make the best of it, but this will be our 4th trip in two years and I won’t be booking any trips to WDW in the foreseeable future. 

I joked with my husband today, as I’m the Disney addict in the family, that this experience has finally broken me. 3rd rebooking of our March trip and I’m just done. I’m an exhausted and disappointed consumer.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> Definitely! Do you think DeSantis may have forced their hand a bit earlier than they had planned? I wonder how much of this is because they were more or less pressured into this before they were ready.


No.  Disney is a private company.  A governor can't force them to open if they don't want to.

The day they shut down they should have been working on a plan for reopening.  They've had 3 months.  They should be ready.


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel 1715 said:


> Lets hope you are right and it doesn't crash on the first day...lol


That's what i expect.  I'll have my laptop,  phone,  my kids laptop and phone at the ready if they actually announce a specific day and time that the system will open
I hope it's more of a surprise "the system is live" situations,  those don't crash as bad


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


That's 4 days notice.  I haven't followed,  have they hinted of opening before today,


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> That's 4 days notice.  I haven't followed,  have they hinted of opening before today,


I think they've been having employee previews for a while.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> That's 4 days notice.  I haven't followed,  have they hinted of opening before today,


Their resorts are already open. It’s a smaller theme park and Hong Kong struggles with attendance.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> Its amazing how Universal is handling things much better. Just cause it's Disney people won't keep coming. Its sad that the top brass think so.


Except it will.  Universal isn’t as large as Disney, doesn’t have the number of attractions, doesn’t have nearly the quality of dining and doesn’t have nearly as good of theming.  Universal hadn’t announced anything a month before they reopened.  They announced their reopening on May 21 for a June 5 reopening.  People have really short memories.  Universal didn’t really put out a ton of info until about a week out.  They didn’t announce that their hotels would be opening until within a week.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Remember what happened last time they incentivized rescheduling? Free dining if you rescheduled for summer? That was a terrible mistake.
> 
> The covid situation is still too precarious. They’re not going to incentivize rebooking if they don’t even know if they can deliver what they’re offering. What if there’s a major outbreak among CMs and they have to close? What if there’s a huge spike in cases in November, or or or or? I think they already learned their lesson on incentivizing rebooking. Future is still too uncertain.



Okay but there are ways to do it that would work better. Think of it like airlines that give vouchers for getting bumped. 

If they take voluntary re-schedules.....let's say into 2021. Voluntary re-schedules into 2021....they give you 4 5 day hoppers to be used anytime between now and 2030. Or a $500 gift card which you can then use on a subsequent visit. 

Sure, the dining plan thing was a cluster. But, remember, with that, they were driving people to stay sooner. They capped it at September 30th. If they would have lengthened the re-scheduling window, likely many people would have re-scheduled further out, perhaps dining plan may have been back by next year, and there would have been a lot fewer people to deal with. Yes, it was a cluster, BUT....there could be other ways to do it.


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> Except it will.  Universal isn’t as large as Disney, doesn’t have the number of attractions, doesn’t have nearly the quality of dining and doesn’t have nearly as good of theming.  Universal hadn’t announced anything a month before they reopened.  They announced their reopening on May 21 for a June 5 reopening.  People have really short memories.  Universal didn’t really put out a ton of info until about a week out.  They didn’t announce that their hotels would be opening until within a week.


I agree that Disney will be fine in the long run, but UO could afford to make announcements closer to opening as they’re not a destination that’s built upon needing to plan everything beginning 6 months prior to the vacation. Going to be a much harder adjustment for people used to planning everything so far in advance.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Eric Smith said:


> Except it will.  Universal isn’t as large as Disney, doesn’t have the number of attractions, doesn’t have nearly the quality of dining and doesn’t have nearly as good of theming.  Universal hadn’t announced anything a month before they reopened.  They announced their reopening on May 21 for a June 5 reopening.  People have really short memories.  Universal didn’t really put out a ton of info until about a week out.  They didn’t announce that their hotels would be opening until within a week.


I agree, you cant compare apples to oranges and Disney and Universal are very different!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LSUmiss said:


> Only thing is if I can’t get park reservations for all my days, I might cancel so I would like to know ASAP. Also, for us, we are staying in a cash reservation at a DVC resort so don’t expect to be moved. My other big question is pools. Ugh!



Those are completely legitimate concerns that I am sure many echo. However, I think there are probably more people on cash reservations outside of DVC resorts than in them, which is why I feel the non-DVC resorts piece is so important. Also, I would think the resort moves (if they continue) could/will lead to a lot more cancellations, so it would make sense to get at least the early batch of those out of the way before letting all of those people (many of whom may cancel) clog up the park reservation system.


----------



## Breezy2

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> We had planned/hoped to have a couple of nice meals on our trip— Jiko and Cali Grill. Both of those look unlikely since we are there 7/5-7/13, before most of the parks are open.


I hope it works out for you. We are staying at The Fort the first week of September and Disney cancelled all our dining reservations. Starting to look like the DW strategy for guests is little to no advance planning and major changes to the way we plan trips. Foreseeing requirement to be on-site before any planning takes place just like ROTR Boarding Groups. They were giving us a big clue into the future with that one.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> Except it will.  Universal isn’t as large as Disney, doesn’t have the number of attractions, doesn’t have nearly the quality of dining and doesn’t have nearly as good of theming.  Universal hadn’t announced anything a month before they reopened.  They announced their reopening on May 21 for a June 5 reopening.  People have really short memories.  Universal didn’t really put out a ton of info until about a week out.  They didn’t announce that their hotels would be opening until within a week.


The difference is that universal has never encouraged their guests to plan months ahead of time,  and i understand this is a new world but they should know their guests expect a level of communication that has simply not been there and with each announcement the restrictions keep coming with not a lot of "magic" involved.  
As to lack of theming and lower food quality you clearly have not visited IOA, actually built by imagineers with the same level of detail. 
But that's ok cause we all know where you stand on the universal property 
Disney should be more forth coming,  universal stopped taking reservations when they knew the parks and hotels wouldn't open,  and reopened them only when they knew they could
Universal kept constant communication with their guests,  actually being able to solve problems
And for the obvious comeback that Disney is a bigger property,  that is true but that's by their own design, if you continue to take guests money you should at least provide a clearer path forward


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think its all on Disney. I think there are still people who haven’t let go of the idea of what a Disney vacation looked like before this. These people are going to be upset no matter when Disney says something or what they say. I see it in every Disney group I’m in and it kind of blows me away how people think they’re going to go and pretty much do it all like normal just in a mask. I think there is a small minority of people planning on going this summer who actually seem to realize it possibly will be limited compared to before and are okay with it. Near everyone else keeps on waiting for Disney to announce its all coming back mid July like normal. They want to know they can eat in their favourite restaurants, stay where they’re booked, resort hop, get on all their favourites like they would have with FP, etc. It’s particularly bad on Facebook groups where people don’t seem to eat sleep and breathing the rumours like we do here.

I get it, partially. So many people have decided they pandemic is over, so what the heck is Disney’s hold up?? I want my vacation! Even as someone who very much believes this is not over, its hard to grasp that Disney really will be different for a time after it opens. I can’t imagine it’s easier for someone who thinks it’s an issue that’s behind us.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> The difference is that universal has never encouraged their guests to plan months ahead of time,  and i understand this is a new world but they should know their guests expect a level of communication that has simply not been there and with each announcement the restrictions keep coming with not a lot of "magic" involved.
> As to lack of theming and lower food quality you clearly have not visited IOA, actually built by imagineers with the same level of detail.
> But that's ok cause we all know where you stand on the universal property
> Disney should be more forth coming,  *universal stopped taking reservations when they knew the parks and hotels wouldn't open,  and reopened them only when they knew they could*
> Universal kept constant communication with their guests,  actually being able to solve problems
> And for the obvious comeback that Disney is a bigger property,  that is true but that's by their own design, if you continue to take guests money you should at least provide a clearer path forward


That and also the very first communication about new reservations for their resorts was announced for June 1 waaaaay ahead of their actual park reopening announcement they made at the May task force meeting...and they stuck to it.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Where is @Remy is Up ?? I'm starting to imagine Remy in Disney jail somewhere under MK. Or the "Soon" isn't panning out and they just don't want to have to face us? But, you need to come back! You were our Disney dealer and we need our fix.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I will say this....as someone with both a WDW vacation and a DCL vacation....

The level of communication from DCL makes WDW's information seem like Encyclopedia Brittanica. 

Seriously. Think of the communication from Disney on operations. Think of the low bar. Now go below that by about half. And there you have DCL.


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> I mean they have IT issues each time they've done ap/dvc previews,  that's just a small amount of what im sure they expect for a whole,  4 park reservation system.
> They have issues when they release free dining or any other  bookable thing


I know. It’s just, it’s incredible that a company that just successfully stood up Disney+ with basically no issues that were resolved within a week can’t get this side of the operation right.

They _just built_ a theme park reservation system for the Disneyland Flex pass! Last year!


----------



## e_yerger

Questions Disney has yet to answer that are crucial for July 11th:

When other resorts will open
When park reservation system will be accessible
Which restaurants will be open
When ADRs will be accessible
How are the APs actually going to be restarted
Did i miss anything?


----------



## AmberMV

MrsSmith07 said:


> Where is @Remy is Up ?? I'm starting to imagine Remy in Disney jail somewhere under MK. Or the "Soon" isn't panning out and they just don't want to have to face us? But, you need to come back! You were our Disney dealer and we need our fix.


I think @yulilin3 is right, the park reservation system isn't working the way it needed to and they are scrambling now for a backup plan.  Remy DID mention a couple weeks ago that Disney was having trouble with it, and that could be the reason for his silence lately.


----------



## gatechfan99

yulilin3 said:


> The difference is that universal has never encouraged their guests to plan months ahead of time,  and i understand this is a new world but they should know their guests expect a level of communication that has simply not been there and with each announcement the restrictions keep coming with not a lot of "magic" involved.
> As to lack of theming and lower food quality you clearly have not visited IOA, actually built by imagineers with the same level of detail.
> But that's ok cause we all know where you stand on the universal property
> Disney should be more forth coming,  universal stopped taking reservations when they knew the parks and hotels wouldn't open,  and reopened them only when they knew they could
> Universal kept constant communication with their guests,  actually being able to solve problems
> And for the obvious comeback that Disney is a bigger property,  that is true but that's by their own design, if you continue to take guests money you should at least provide a clearer path forward


This exactly!

Disney needs to realize they've spent years "teaching" all their guests to plan so far in advance. Book hotel a year out. Book dining 6 months out. Book exactly where you want to be standing in which park at a certain minute 2 months out. There's a whole cottage industry that has developed on how to explain and train guests on what all they have to do far in advance before a Disney trip.

So yes, the idea of not even knowing if you'll be at a hotel, combined with not knowing if you'll even be in a park (much less which ride or restaurant you'll be at) is just getting more infuriating by the day when we're now less than a month away.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I know. It’s just, it’s incredible that a company that just successfully stood up Disney+ with basically no issues that were resolved within a week can’t get this side of the operation right.
> 
> They _just built_ a theme park reservation system for the Disneyland Flex pass! Last year!



Is it that people would cancel Disney+ if it wasn’t working correctly? 

We all mock Disney IT but it doesn’t stop us (most) from handing over our cash.


----------



## Breezy2

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> We had planned/hoped to have a couple of nice meals on our trip— Jiko and Cali Grill. Both of those look unlikely since we are there 7/5-7/13, before most of the parks are open.


I hope it works out for you. We are staying at The Fort the first week of September and Disney cancelled all our dining reservations.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

e_yerger said:


> Questions Disney has yet to answer that are crucial for July 11th:
> 
> When other resorts will open
> When park reservation system will be accessible
> Which restaurants will be open
> When ADRs will be accessible
> How are the APs actually going to be restarted
> Did i miss anything?



If we can't park hop... can we bar hop? 

The people need confirmation.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MrsBooch

MrsSmith07 said:


> Where is @Remy is Up ?? I'm starting to imagine Remy in Disney jail somewhere under MK. Or the "Soon" isn't panning out and they just don't want to have to face us? But, you need to come back! You were our Disney dealer and we need our fix.



I literally just came here to ask - did I hallucinate @Remy is Up or was that a real exchange that was happening pretty regularly. And now - nothing...?
If we look into our mirrors and say his screen name three times does he appear?


----------



## AmberMV

MrsBooch said:


> I literally just came here to ask - did I hallucinate @Remy is Up or was that a real exchange that was happening pretty regularly. And now - nothing...?
> If we look into our mirrors and say his screen name three times does he appear?


I did feel pretty bad for him last time he showed up...he was literally pounded with question after question like white on rice.  He was very kind to answer all those questions people asked him but I really don't blame him for hiding lately.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> I know. It’s just, it’s incredible that a company that just successfully stood up Disney+ with basically no issues that were resolved within a week can’t get this side of the operation right.
> 
> They _just built_ a theme park reservation system for the Disneyland Flex pass! Last year!


Didn’t they outsource a lot of their IT a few years ago?  Could their constant IT issues be related to that?  I don’t think there would be much crossover between parks and Disney+ since they’re in totally different parts of the company.


----------



## MrsSmith07

MrsBooch said:


> I literally just came here to ask - did I hallucinate @Remy is Up or was that a real exchange that was happening pretty regularly. And now - nothing...?
> If we look into our mirrors and say his screen name three times does he appear?



I’ll try anything.. I just need a little fix, not much, but it’s been a week, lol.


----------



## OKWFan88

Sound like the only park hopping I’ll be doing in the next few months is hopping over to Universal for the first time. After four cancelled trips with Disney since March I’m exhausted and my hope bruised. So, time to try something new and very excited to try Universal next month. I’m walking in knowing it’s going to be different than Disney... and that’s okay.  Different doesn’t equate to bad. Looking forward to a long overdue vacation and fun.


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> Didn’t they outsource a lot of their IT a few years ago?  Could their constant IT issues be related to that?  I don’t think there would be much crossover between parks and Disney+ since they’re in totally different parts of the company.


Yes to all of it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think its all on Disney. I think there are still people who haven’t let go of the idea of what a Disney vacation looked like before this. These people are going to be upset no matter when Disney says something or what they say. I see it in every Disney group I’m in and it kind of blows me away how people think they’re going to go and pretty much do it all like normal just in a mask. I think there is a small minority of people planning on going this summer who actually seem to realize it possibly will be limited compared to before and are okay with it. Near everyone else keeps on waiting for Disney to announce its all coming back mid July like normal. They want to know they can eat in their favourite restaurants, stay where they’re booked, resort hop, get on all their favourites like they would have with FP, etc. It’s particularly bad on Facebook groups where people don’t seem to eat sleep and breathing the rumours like we do here.
> 
> I get it, partially. So many people have decided they pandemic is over, so what the heck is Disney’s hold up?? I want my vacation! Even as someone who very much believes this is not over, its hard to grasp that Disney really will be different for a time after it opens. I can’t imagine it’s easier for someone who thinks it’s an issue that’s behind us.


I hope my post didn’t come across like that. To me that’s not what this is about at all. I applauded them for staying closed until July. But also, wrongly, assumed that additional time would allow for a cleaner path forward as far as information and communication. We don’t have a full picture of what resorts or restaurants or attractions will be open. Or what this system will look like. Or if those with rooms can buy tickets. Or how AP extensions  will work. Or transportation. And if/when they can communicate that, then people will make a final decision. It’s not about being impatient and wanting them to open and forget about the virus, it’s about expecting a certain level of communication now that they are opening.

We are going for three nights, if we go at all. We have no notions of what it will look like. We are also completely open to canceling as we aren’t desperate for WDW. Or if they cancel us, cool, but letting us know sooner than later would be great.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> I literally just came here to ask - did I hallucinate @Remy is Up or was that a real exchange that was happening pretty regularly. And now - nothing...?
> If we look into our mirrors and say his screen name three times does he appear?


I have a real sneaking suspicion Remy was told to cease and desist from posting the inside info on here. Higher ups at Disney may have deduced who the sources were and cracked down on the leak.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> If Disney was moving forward in a respectful, responsible way to their guests I would be singing it's praises. Expressing a positive feel for Disney when it's not deserved just makes them continue to behave how they're behaving. You cannot honestly say that what they're doing now is right?



This, all of this. There is absolutely nothing about Covid-19 that excuses the absolutely abysmal way they have treated their loyal guests. If the message they’re trying to convey is they could care less about their guests, their methods have been  a rousing success.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think its all on Disney. I think there are still people who haven’t let go of the idea of what a Disney vacation looked like before this. These people are going to be upset no matter when Disney says something or what they say. I see it in every Disney group I’m in and it kind of blows me away how people think they’re going to go and pretty much do it all like normal just in a mask. I think there is a small minority of people planning on going this summer who actually seem to realize it possibly will be limited compared to before and are okay with it. Near everyone else keeps on waiting for Disney to announce its all coming back mid July like normal. They want to know they can eat in their favourite restaurants, stay where they’re booked, resort hop, get on all their favourites like they would have with FP, etc. It’s particularly bad on Facebook groups where people don’t seem to eat sleep and breathing the rumours like we do here.
> 
> I get it, partially. So many people have decided they pandemic is over, so what the heck is Disney’s hold up?? I want my vacation! Even as someone who very much believes this is not over, its hard to grasp that Disney really will be different for a time after it opens. I can’t imagine it’s easier for someone who thinks it’s an issue that’s behind us.


Maybe but all we know is that  it will be different. We know very little else.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> I have a real sneaking suspicion Remy was told to cease and desist from posting the inside info on here. Higher ups at Disney may have deduced who the sources were and cracked down on the leak.


I feel like he hinted that system migration wasn’t going well so not sure he’d want to keep having to defend/explain that. Plus he started getting hounded with very specific questions pertaining to individual reservations which isn’t cool.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like he hinted that system migration wasn’t going well so not sure he’d want to keep having to defend/explain that. Plus he started getting hounded with very specific questions pertaining to individual reservations which isn’t cool.


True, but he had said numerous times that his info was from his daughter who was a call center CM and friends who were higher up in the operations side. He said he didn’t work for Disney. So he wasn’t the one making any of the decisions and could have been easy for Disney to track down where those leaks were coming from. Happens all the time. People tell other people that they can say this or that, but then the company finds out and tracks it back to the source. He was giving way too much up and I’m sure there weren’t that many people that were privy to that info, making it simple for Disney to track.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> True, but he had said numerous times that his info was from his daughter who was a call center CM and friends who were higher up in the operations side. He said he didn’t work for Disney. So he wasn’t the one making any of the decisions and could have been easy for Disney to track down where those leaks were coming from. Happens all the time. People tell other people that they can say this or that, but then the company finds out and tracks it back to the source. He was giving way too much up and I’m sure there weren’t that many people that were privy to that info, making it simple for Disney to track.


Definite possibility!


----------



## Ariel 1715

cakebaker said:


> This, all of this. There is absolutely nothing about Covid-19 that excuses the absolutely abysmal way they have treated their loyal guests. If the message they’re trying to convey is they could care less about their guests, their methods have been  a rousing success.


I don't think it is too much to ask for people going in less than a month to be told if their hotel will be open or if they will be able to get into the parks. That is make or break for a lot of people and you need time to plan something else of not.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Ariel 1715 said:


> I don't think it is too much to ask for people going in less than a month to be told if their hotel will be open or if they will be able to get into the parks. That is make or break for a lot of people and you need time to plan something else of not.



What I find interesting is that for the longest time people were saying “I want a date! All I need is a date! Just give us some idea of when you’ll be open.” And so, they did. As it turns out, everyone needed much more than just the date. 

Would people have preferred they hold off an announcing a date until 2 weeks before parks open if that meant getting all the details at once? That would mean that today we still wouldn’t know when parks open. Truly honestly wondering.


----------



## Wreckem

For those in the UK or any other country that the US has a travel ban on currently that are worried about Disney’s actions. Instead of fretting what Disney is or isn’t doing you should be concerned more about the US Government. It appears the current travel ban may be through the remainder of the year. At the very least it appears they will all continue to exist through September.


----------



## tinkerhon

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Menus?  Do you really need a menu to ask if a patron if they want the $41 or $42 (have seen both, LOL) eggs, quiche, bagel, fruit, or waffle?



Hey, there are many ways to cook an egg !!


----------



## CastAStone

skeeter31 said:


> I have a real sneaking suspicion Remy was told to cease and desist from posting the inside info on here. Higher ups at Disney may have deduced who the sources were and cracked down on the leak.


My guess is that Remy had stuff to do this week and didn’t have anything new to share.


----------



## tinkerhon

skeeter31 said:


> They haven’t said one way or the other on the movies at WDW. It wasn’t one of the named activities that definitely won’t be happening, but it does say that other resort activities and schedules will vary day to day and will be posted. So maybe some resorts will be able to still have the movies but others won’t. Like I could see Poly not having their movies as it’s right in the middle of a busy walkway.(QUOTE)
> 
> 
> Maybe no movies, but I'm sure they can play the NBA on a loop all day if need be !!


----------



## Princess Merida

We check in in 8 days.  I just want to know if I will be able to book dining reservations or not and if so when.  Can I visit other resorts to eat?  I’d also like to know what the plan is for the pools.  Like will there be a reservation system or is it first come first serve? I am especially interested in this since Luna Park and the BW quiet pool will be shared with BCV.  Disney likely knows the answer to all of these questions a week out and hasn’t released the information to guests.  I love Disney, there’s nothing quite like it, but this is unacceptable and people need answers.  There are families with thousands of dollars tied up who don’t even know where they are staying.   Makes me sad...I miss the Disney Magic!!!


----------



## JM23457

mmackeymouse said:


> I will say this....as someone with both a WDW vacation and a DCL vacation....
> 
> The level of communication from DCL makes WDW's information seem like Encyclopedia Brittanica.
> 
> Seriously. Think of the communication from Disney on operations. Think of the low bar. Now go below that by about half. And there you have DCL.


Meh. For one thing, DCL is constrained by the CDC, which hasn't even indicated when it will allow cruising to resume. DCL literally can't give a clear timeline when they have no way of knowing themselves. Their operations when they do resume will probably differ from the parks- for example, cruise guests probably not forced to wear masks most of the time, and the contrast between that & the required masks at WDW is probably something Disney doesn't want emphasized & politicized right now as they're beginning their reopening.

For another thing, a Disney cruise is all inclusive, so it doesn't require the level of planning that a Disney World trip requires. You don't have to choose a hotel, reserve ADRs, or strategically plan for access to rides. It's a whole different ballgame from planning a WDW trip. That's why the lack of communication about WDW is so hard for those of us with July trips. We might have a hotel, but nothing to do all day,  or no restaurants to eat at. On a Disney cruise, food & activities are constantly availabile once you're onboard.

DCL cancelled my July cruise last month & gave me a 125% future cruise credit for my trouble. I also had a Disney World vacation booked for July, and all I've gotten for that is strung along.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

e_yerger said:


> Questions Disney has yet to answer that are crucial for July 11th:
> 
> When other resorts will open
> When park reservation system will be accessible
> Which restaurants will be open
> When ADRs will be accessible
> How are the APs actually going to be restarted
> Did i miss anything?



I’m being selfish here but I want to know when SAB will be open


----------



## gotomu212

JM23457 said:


> Meh. A Disney cruise is all inclusive, so it doesn't require the level of planning that a Disney World trip requires. You don't have to choose a hotel, reserve ADRs, or strategically plan for access to rides. It's a whole different ballgame from planning a WDW trip. That's why the lack of communication about WDW is so hard for those of us with July trips. We might have a hotel, but noyhing to do all day,  or no restaurants to eat at. On a Disney cruise, food & activities are constantly availabile once you're onboard.



But the cruises have much earlier Pay In Full dates and really strict cancellation terms. Theres way less flexibility with a cruise and DCL is releasing next to no information but continuing to hold the cancellation clause on September cruises. People are stuck holding past further cancellation penalties or taking a loss now and cancelling- all for cruises DCL KNOWS they aren’t sailing.


----------



## JM23457

gotomu212 said:


> But the cruises have much earlier Pay In Full dates and really strict cancellation terms. Theres way less flexibility with a cruise and DCL is releasing next to no information but continuing to hold the cancellation clause on September cruises. People are stuck holding past further cancellation penalties or taking a loss now and cancelling- all for cruises DCL KNOWS they aren’t sailing.


If those cruises don't sail, then those people will get their money back. DCL has also tended to refund guests who cancelled & incurred fees shortly before DCL cancelled a cruise.

Unlike with the parks, I think Disney honestly doesn't know when cruising will resume. They have much less control over that then they do over their parks reopening.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> What I find interesting is that for the longest time people were saying “I want a date! All I need is a date! Just give us some idea of when you’ll be open.” And so, they did. As it turns out, everyone needed much more than just the date.
> 
> Would people have preferred they hold off an announcing a date until 2 weeks before parks open if that meant getting all the details at once? That would mean that today we still wouldn’t know when parks open. Truly honestly wondering.


B/c ppl didn’t expect they would get date & also be told ADRs & fast passes would be wiped out & only DVC hotels would open. They gave a date BUT added that info that no one saw coming.


----------



## wdwoutsider

casaya95 said:


> I think that Disney is far superior to Universal and will argue that until my dying breath, but the thing is is that we have cut Disney slack and they abused our trust. We've given them time, but they still have not given us information, and Chapek has had this arrogant, cavalier attitude that just isn't acceptable. I want to give them the benefit of the doubt, but they have made so many errors in this process that it's really hard to at this point.



Disney has delayed and being very quiet on purpose.   I know mice are suppose to be quiet but this is so ridiculous that no information is out!    Only goal was/is to keep reservations on the books and cash in their hands as long as possible.   They needed to stop mass cancellations until the NBA deal was announced and are still just keeping that strategy because why not.   This was all to save their stock price from crashing too much, and they really don't care about customers right now which is sad.  Anyone who listened to the last quarterly earnings call would understand Chapeck, he is all about the brand being so strong they can get away with anything right now and will do every and anything to return to profitability ASAP.    Priority is to be profitable ASAP not offer a world class magical customer experience.   For the prices disney charges i think they need to start being more customer focused here fast or they might permanently lose alot of loyal visitors and never get them back.


----------



## RamblingMad

Eric Smith said:


> Didn’t they outsource a lot of their IT a few years ago?  Could their constant IT issues be related to that?  I don’t think there would be much crossover between parks and Disney+ since they’re in totally different parts of the company.



My understanding is that they got the tech for Disney+ from a sports related acquisition.


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Hong Kong opens on Thursday! 

Also Disneyland Paris is now officially in a 'green' zone, which is a week ahead of schedule. So it's looking good. But the rumours for reopening is still July 15th. 
Same for travelling to France, several EU can go to France already.


----------



## koszmok

brich330 said:


> So...any guesses to when (or if) Disney will release additional information this week? We’re less than 30 days out and surely enough people have canceled by now. Bring on the reservation system already!



I think the new reservation system will be live earliest on the 28th of June.

Why? I know the UK market is small but  in the UK we were given the choice to cancel/comfirm/rebook to 2021 our bookings and we have to do this by 27th June.

In case someone won`t get back to them by then the reservation will be automatically cancelled.

If the onsite guest with ticket reservation will get first pick to reserve a day (which I think and hope will happen) it means after the 27th spots will open up.

In theory on the 28th will be more available spots than before.

Which kinda mean the UK guest have to decide to cancel/book/rebbok to 2021 before they knew If they get a reservation for the park. But the other hand it doesn`t really mean it because If you confirm still can cancel until 3rd of October thought...

That`s just my thoughts...


----------



## Tiki Birdland

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is it that people would cancel Disney+ if it wasn’t working correctly?
> 
> We all mock Disney IT but it doesn’t stop us (most) from handing over our cash.


Good news is that a lot of people didn't actual PAY for Disney+


----------



## koszmok

Wreckem said:


> For those in the UK or any other country that the US has a travel ban on currently that are worried about Disney’s actions. Instead of fretting what Disney is or isn’t doing you should be concerned more about the US Government. It appears the current travel ban may be through the remainder of the year. At the very least it appears they will all continue to exist through September.



I do think it will continue until September. But at some point they should realise that most of the banned countries have lover infection rate. At some point the banned countries can start to put restrictions on the US. At this moment there are countries who are not on the banned list and are in far more serious situation than those are on the banned list. But that`s politics and I don`t understand/do politics


----------



## mmackeymouse

JM23457 said:


> Meh. For one thing, DCL is constrained by the CDC, which hasn't even indicated when it will allow cruising to resume. DCL literally can't give a clear timeline when they have no way of knowing themselves. Their operations when they do resume will probably differ from the parks- for example, cruise guests probably not forced to wear masks most of the time, and the contrast between that & the required masks at WDW is probably something Disney doesn't want emphasized & politicized right now as they're beginning their reopening.
> 
> For another thing, a Disney cruise is all inclusive, so it doesn't require the level of planning that a Disney World trip requires. You don't have to choose a hotel, reserve ADRs, or strategically plan for access to rides. It's a whole different ballgame from planning a WDW trip. That's why the lack of communication about WDW is so hard for those of us with July trips. We might have a hotel, but nothing to do all day,  or no restaurants to eat at. On a Disney cruise, food & activities are constantly availabile once you're onboard.
> 
> DCL cancelled my July cruise last month & gave me a 125% future cruise credit for my trouble. I also had a Disney World vacation booked for July, and all I've gotten for that is strung along.



Of course. The CDC decision is part of it of course. But, the CDC order is extended until July 24th, and they have cruises still on the books starting July 31st. Surely you can't find it appropriate that DCL wait till July 25th to give these people some sort of information? People have lives. People have plans. They deserve to know something so they can make the appropriate decision for their families. 

That said, I am sure that by this point DCL has at least SOME idea about their path forward. While nothing may be set in stone, they probably have ideas about what restrictions will be in place, what dining modifications will take place, what cuts to entertainment could occur. They probably have an idea on whether sailings will be limited to 3/4 day sailings for the immediate future. 

With WDW, long before an opening date was announced, there were leaks out there about what the experience might entail and how it may change. Some came to happen, some didn't. But, it at least gave guests an idea on what to expect. Why couldn't DCL do this? Even if they don't put out an official statement, they could leak a list of the things that are currently on and off the table, things they are considering. And then let the guests make the decision for themselves whether to sail or not. 

Through my various cruise groups, there have been many people who have cancelled; and do you know what the most cited reason for cancelling is? Fear of Covid? Nope. The explicit lack of communication from DCL.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> B/c ppl didn’t expect they would get date & also be told ADRs & fast passes would be wiped out & only DVC hotels would open. They gave a date BUT added that info that no one saw coming.


Exactly.  If you have a resort reservation at a hotel that's not DVC, you still don't have an open date.  If you have a handful of restaurant experiences that are important to you (that you've now gotten up at dawn and booked 3 different times, but I'm not bitter LOL), you still don't have an open date.


----------



## Dulcee

Outside the bubble of these boards the vibe towards disney is very different...at least in the handful of other groups I'm in. Those people aren't "die hards." Many take multiple trips but wouldn't consider themselves obsessed. The vibe is "its a pandemic, times are strange everywhere." No anger, just, it is what it is. Many have cancelled trips but they aren't rebooking elsewhere, they just aren't traveling. Of those who had trips for this reopening period almost no one kept them. I think the group hanging on to reservations, waiting for a drop of news, wondering about ADRs and boarding groups and park hours, is a very, very small group compared to the big picture.


----------



## choirfarm

chicagoshannon said:


> There is a lot of information they can give us that would help them.  Like when the hotels will open, when will the reservation system go live etc.  They don't care.  I've read of at least 5 people today that decided to cancel their Disney trips in favor of Universal in September because of lack of information!
> 
> They just really don't care what people assume at this point.


No, they don't because what they care MOST about is the safety and health of their employees and cast members.  They probably are not giving out numbers because Florida is looking worse and worse as far as numbers go...  I half wonder even if they get to open, if they will have to close again.  Actually at the very least, I foresee shutting down one of the parks because some employees got it so they shut down Magic Kingdom for a day or two to really clean.  Then the next week it happens at Epcot.  How will they handle cast members getting it, because with so much community transmission now in Floriday, they will.  This is SO SO SO complicated for Disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dulcee said:


> Outside the bubble of these boards the vibe towards disney is very different...at least in the handful of other groups I'm in. Those people aren't "die hards." Many take multiple trips but wouldn't consider themselves obsessed. The vibe is "its a pandemic, times are strange everywhere." No anger, just, it is what it is. Many have cancelled trips but they aren't rebooking elsewhere, they just aren't traveling. Of those who had trips for this reopening period almost no one kept them. I think the group hanging on to reservations, waiting for a drop of news, wondering about ADRs and boarding groups and park hours, is a very, very small group compared to the big picture.


Perhaps, but my experience is just the opposite. I know a good amount of ppl not on these boards who had/have trips booked who are also very frustrated with Disney right now for all the same reasons most of us are.


----------



## LSUmiss

choirfarm said:


> No, they don't because what they care MOST about is the safety and health of their employees and cast members.  They probably are not giving out numbers because Florida is looking worse and worse as far as numbers go...  I half wonder even if they get to open, if they will have to close again.  Actually at the very least, I foresee shutting down one of the parks because some employees got it so they shut down Magic Kingdom for a day or two to really clean.  Then the next week it happens at Epcot.  How will they handle cast members getting it, because with so much community transmission now in Floriday, they will.  This is SO SO SO complicated for Disney.


Yeah right. They care most about $$$ & PR.


----------



## woody337

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah right. They care most about $$$ & PR.


Be careful with that. I said something similar several weeks ago and I got blasted by everyone.


----------



## MMSM

They will start to care more when the NBA backs out of their deal and they need more revenue.


----------



## SierraT

woody337 said:


> Be careful with that. I said something similar several weeks ago and I got blasted by everyone.



People can say Disney puts out a superior product and still agree that they care most about money and PR.  It’s true, you are right.

None of these theme parks or any other travel destination which takes your money are non-profits or charities.  It just so happens that Disney Parks (and Universal and Busch Gardens, and...) cater to families so people tend to look at them that way.


----------



## e_yerger

disney needs to give ya’ll some news for the sake of your mental health


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> B/c ppl didn’t expect they would get date & also be told ADRs & fast passes would be wiped out & only DVC hotels would open. They gave a date BUT added that info that no one saw coming.



Would you prefer to still not know a parks opening date at all and find out every single detail (date, status of ADRs, parks reservations details, hotel situation) just a couple weeks before opening instead? A more last minute parks date opening announcement like Universal?

This is not meant to be argumentative at all, just trying to understand.


----------



## emilymad

There are a lot of lists out there about which companies handled the pandemic well and which companies didn't.  Disney is quickly becoming one of the companies that didn't handle it well.  I think this will have a longer impact on their reputation than they want to acknowledge.

Disney has sent everyone to only a handful of hotels but we expect restrictions in dining, pools, other activities.  There will be a lot of upset people when the parks close at 6pm but then there is nothing they can do at their hotel.  Where do the people go? DS?

I was at the hair salon this weekend and overheard people who have a Disney reservation in August.  They had no idea that Disney was going to be any different than when they usually visit.  That is going to lead to a lot of angry people especially has Disney's social distancing is stricter than people's day to day lives.  

We are unhappy about the lack of communication but at least we know that there is communication needed.  There are probably a lot of people who have no idea.


----------



## AmishGuy91

If people don’t know that Disney is going to be different for the foreseeable future, that’s on them


----------



## Wreckem

mmackeymouse said:


> Of course. The CDC decision is part of it of course. But, the CDC order is extended until July 24th, and they have cruises still on the books starting July 31st. Surely you can't find it appropriate that DCL wait till July 25th to give these people some sort of information? People have lives. People have plans. They deserve to know something so they can make the appropriate decision for their families.
> 
> That said, I am sure that by this point DCL has at least SOME idea about their path forward. While nothing may be set in stone, they probably have ideas about what restrictions will be in place, what dining modifications will take place, what cuts to entertainment could occur. They probably have an idea on whether sailings will be limited to 3/4 day sailings for the immediate future.
> 
> With WDW, long before an opening date was announced, there were leaks out there about what the experience might entail and how it may change. Some came to happen, some didn't. But, it at least gave guests an idea on what to expect. Why couldn't DCL do this? Even if they don't put out an official statement, they could leak a list of the things that are currently on and off the table, things they are considering. And then let the guests make the decision for themselves whether to sail or not.
> 
> Through my various cruise groups, there have been many people who have cancelled; and do you know what the most cited reason for cancelling is? Fear of Covid? Nope. The explicit lack of communication from DCL.



It’s not just DCL. The whole cruise industry is in a holding pattern. They are all pretty much acting the same way because there is still a lot unknown. 

While the order only extends to July 24, the cruise industry as a whole is said to be in the negotiating process with the CDC. July 24th might not actually happen. Furthermore, most cruise ports are still not reopening until the fall or later. Cruising is going to be extremely limited for the remainder of 2020. The cruise lines aren’t going to come out an promise xyz when they don’t know of xyz is going to happen.

They can tell you what’s not going to happen and that’s any cruises in Alaska or Europe. The Caribbean is going to be a limited experience. Asia, is the most likely place for a more regular cruise experience.

People say they should give information etc but they don’t have it. Maybe they should have just mass canceled everyone but then people would have been just as upset. These are historic times and if people are antsy about plans they should just cancel. Things can rapidly change. Hell for all we know Florida could be under a new shut down order before Disney opens.


----------



## CastAStone

RamblingMad said:


> My understanding is that they got the tech for Disney+ from a sports related acquisition.


They bought 75% of Bamtech from Major League Baseball, which powers Disney+. MLB and the NHL still own the rest.


Dulcee said:


> Outside the bubble of these boards the vibe towards disney is very different...at least in the handful of other groups I'm in. Those people aren't "die hards." Many take multiple trips but wouldn't consider themselves obsessed. The vibe is "its a pandemic, times are strange everywhere." No anger, just, it is what it is. Many have cancelled trips but they aren't rebooking elsewhere, they just aren't traveling. Of those who had trips for this reopening period almost no one kept them. I think the group hanging on to reservations, waiting for a drop of news, wondering about ADRs and boarding groups and park hours, is a very, very small group compared to the big picture.


I think 2 weeks ago I would have agreed with this, but I think for people with July trips they would be justified in being frustrated. What I don’t agree with is people acting like Disney isn’t doing the best that they can. I’m sure they are. It’s just not going well.


----------



## vinotinto

MickeyWaffles said:


> What I find interesting is that for the longest time people were saying “I want a date! *All I need is a date! Just give us some idea of when you’ll be open.” And so, they did. As it turns out, everyone needed much more than just the date.*
> 
> Would people have preferred they hold off an announcing a date until 2 weeks before parks open if that meant getting all the details at once? That would mean that today we still wouldn’t know when parks open. Truly honestly wondering.





LSUmiss said:


> B/c ppl didn’t expect they would get date *& also be told ADRs & fast passes would be wiped out & only DVC hotels would open. They gave a date BUT added that info that no one saw coming.*


Exactly! We got our date, yeah! And then, a few days later they completely changed the system that had been in place for years. So, back when they announced that the parks were reopening, we had no way to imagine that our Disney resort reservations, dining plan, FPs, ADRs, resort and ticket modifications, and park entry were either confirmed canceled, on the chopping block/not guaranteed.

Here is what changed *after* they announced the parks are reopening:

1. We will need reservations to get into the parks, and this will be a new system not tied to previous ways of managing capacity, such as being a resort guest, having an ADR, etc. Important info about the reservation system has not yet been revealed, such as whether resort guests will have access first and whether reservations per person will be capped.

2. My July FPs were all wiped out.

3. My July ADRs were all wiped out.

4. My July Free Dining Plan was wiped out.

5. Only DVC and FW have been announced to reopen. My July resort (Polynesian - non-DVC) does not yet have a reopening date.

6. My family's Annual Passes, which expired during the closings, have not yet been extended.

7. My back-up tickets, which are currently part of package and include both hopping and water parks, it's unclear whether they will be able to be modified or removed.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> B/c ppl didn’t expect they would get date & also be told ADRs & fast passes would be wiped out & only DVC hotels would open. They gave a date BUT added that info that no one saw coming.


So you're not upset that they're not releasing any info, you're upset because they released info that you didn't like.  Fast Passes were wiped out because fast pass isn't going to be a thing for a while.  ADRs had to be wiped out because restaurant capacity is going to be much less than full for a long time.   This is ridiculous.


----------



## woody337

CastAStone said:


> They bought 75% of Bamtech from Major League Baseball, which powers Disney+. MLB and the NHL still own the rest.
> 
> I think 2 weeks ago I would have agreed with this, but I think for people with July trips they would be justified in being frustrated. What I don’t agree with is people acting like Disney isn’t doing the best that they can. I’m sure they are. It’s just not going well.


This is where I am. My wife and I have a trip starting July 17th for the entire week, 5 day passes and not sure if we can use all of them. Not to mention what resort are we going to be put in. I know this situation is new for everyone, but a little news would be helpful.


----------



## cakebaker

choirfarm said:


> They probably are not giving out numbers because Florida is looking worse and worse as far as numbers go..


That would be a great excuse save for the fact that they've been failing to communicate with guests for years. This is nothing new. Every trip I make, I'm stalking and waiting for them to drop news or dates for an event or something. Raise your hand if you've ever sat with days before you book your FP's and you don't know when or if they're going to drop dates for an after hours event, or an EMM or any event at all. I put up with it and I defended it, but no more. 

The difference now is, we're not talking about attending some additional hard ticket event. We're talking about having a bed to sleep in or knowing whether or not we're even getting into a park.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> So you're not upset that they're not releasing any info, you're upset because they released info that you didn't like.  Fast Passes were wiped out because fast pass isn't going to be a thing for a while.  ADRs had to be wiped out because restaurant capacity is going to be much less than full for a long time.   This is ridiculous.


I don't know about the OP, but to me that's a massive mis-reading of the post. As for me, I'm not upset about the loss of adrs, FP and resort closures. It was because there was 0 information on what the alternatives were going to be because of those losses. They raised more questions than they answered once a date was given. My resort is closed? Fine. But to have to wait until weeks before we'll be there to find out you're going to screw me over royally when you move me isn't acceptable. I could've cancelled weeks ago had I known earlier- nevermind that the only reason I know now, is because I read these boards. I got absolutley no communication from Disney that I should call about my July 8 -11 reservations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> This is where I am. My wife and I have a trip starting July 17th for the entire week, 5 day passes and not sure if we can use all of them. Not to mention what resort are we going to be put in. I know this situation is new for everyone, but a little news would be helpful.




Obviously this is all uncharted teritory for everyone so I get cutting Disney some slack.  That said, I also understand being frustrated with not knowing basic things like "what resort am I staying at" when like less than a month out (or in some people's cases not much more than a week out) - feels like that should be out now, especially given the deals with NBA and MLS are done (even if seems like some unrest within the NBA)

I do also think thought that for many (most?) that if the experience once you get there is still great and you feel like Disney really tried to give the best experience they could and maybe overcompensated in some areas to make up for elements that are gone, etc. that will be remembered much more than the current frustration.  I think it is more important for Disney to get THAT part right vs doing great now and then having the actual trips be a disaster


----------



## Pinkflmngo

I realize that what I have to say is not a rumor, but I am posting it here because this thread has so much traffic and I wanted to reach a lot of people. This morning I received an email from Disney Account Member Services telling me that someone in Giza, Egypt, had tried to use my account to sign into ESPN.com.  I was advised to change my password. Just passing this along in case others feel the need to change their passwords.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and picture walking towards the wonderfully weird looking salmon castle while eating a mickey bar. Happy place guys. Happy place. 

Also, welcome to another week of the crazy! Maybe this will be a big one for us


----------



## RivShore

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah right. They care most about $$$ & PR.



Statements like this do drive me nuts because they completely ignore that everything is interconnected - if you want good PR, you have to have relatively happy and safe employees/customers and if you want ongoing profits, you have to put out a product/service that the public will be happy to pay for.  You can't have your "$$$ & PR" without the rest!


----------



## Ariel 1715

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and picture walking towards the wonderfully weird looking salmon castle while eating a mickey bar. Happy place guys. Happy place.
> 
> Also, welcome to another week of the crazy! Maybe this will be a big one for us


I like your thinking!! Lets just hope we get some info this week


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and picture walking towards the wonderfully weird looking salmon castle while eating a mickey bar. Happy place guys. Happy place.
> 
> Also, welcome to another week of the crazy! Maybe this will be a big one for us


This!


----------



## CastAStone

Hey! I almost forgot!

Disney resorts in Hilton Head and Vero Beach open TODAY!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and picture walking towards the wonderfully weird looking salmon castle while eating a mickey bar. Happy place guys. Happy place.
> 
> Also, welcome to another week of the crazy! Maybe this will be a big one for us



Wait, are you implying that this week could be SOON?!?!?!?!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wait, are you implying that this week could be SOON?!?!?!?!



I SURE FREAKING HOPE SO MAN.

In all seriousness I think soon is probably either this Thursday or Friday based off of the deadline for the last round of resort changes. The question is do they keep rolling week by week or just make a big resorts announcement. 

I'm not a fancy insider so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Pinkflmngo said:


> I realize that what I have to say is not a rumor, but I am posting it here because this thread has so much traffic and I wanted to reach a lot of people. This morning I received an email from Disney Account Member Services telling me that someone in *Giza, Egypt,* had tried to use my account to sign into ESPN.com.  I was advised to change my password. Just passing this along in case others feel the need to change their passwords.




I know this must be really frustrating for you as it is to anyone when they are hacked but.......

All I can think of is the Mike Lindell commercial talking about how special HIS Giza sheets are because the fiber is so rare as its only grown in the Giza region of Egypt.  I guess their sheets are so comfortable that they must lay around all day trying to figure out the passwords to Disney owned websites   

Sorry--I don't mean to make light of your situation its just those commercials have been very catchy.


----------



## Owlpost23

Eric Smith said:


> The only well themed parts of IOA are Hogsmeade and the Jurassic Park area.  The Marvel area just looks cheap.  Sorry for espousing a positive opinion towards Disney on a DISNEY rumors and news board.  What great dining is inside IOA?  Other than Three Broomsticks it’s pretty lackluster.


Um,it's "Theme Parks".UO/IOA are theme parks.And yes,you've made your disgust towards Universal well known.


----------



## bernina

Operational update for Vero from a guest that is there now.

Again, slightly off topic but very relevant to what operations may look like at DVC resorts at WDW.

Summary from this guest:

Pool, slide, splash area open.
Masks not required around the beach (keep in mind this is a beach resort), in pool, pool area
Hand Sanitizer stations everywhere
Equipment rentals appear normal, nothing missing
Playground closed
Chairs at pool arranged in groups of 2, 3, 4. Asked not to move them 
At QS, selections slightly fewer
CM working self serve beverage station, new cup each time. Refillable mugs are still available
And most important, no time limits at the pool although guest believes once chairs are full it could be restricted. Too early to tell and this resort has a beach that helps spread crowds
This guest has not encountered any temperature checks at the resort
Coffee pots in room


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

CastAStone said:


> Hey! I almost forgot!
> 
> Disney resorts in Hilton Head and Vero Beach open TODAY!


Sadly, here in Beaufort County, we are experiencing the largest spike thus far.  I expect that visitors to our state are going to want to exercise some extra caution when leaving the resort, which will seriously impact their trips.  Pack groceries and board games....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like at Hong Kong Disney you have to make a "Health Declaration" when reserving a park ticket (since they don't have the Health QR system like at Shanghai I guess this replaces that)

BlogMickey is speculating this could be seen in the US as well (though I think it might be more like a disclaimer like what they have on the signs at Disney Springs that says you acknowledge by entering you may contract Covid)

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/gues...yland-possible-preview-of-disney-world-policy


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think everyone needs to take a deep breath and picture walking towards the wonderfully weird looking salmon castle while eating a mickey bar. Happy place guys. Happy place.
> 
> Also, welcome to another week of the crazy! Maybe this will be a big one for us


I'm excited to see the salmon castle! I know my family wants a dole whip bad!! come on Disney  !!


----------



## Hoodie

Finally made it through the 10 pages since I checked last just to see no new news. Ah well.

I think Disney has a resort problem. Depending on their internal capacity limits, just opening DVC, the Fort, and resorts attached to DVC (as rumored) could come close to their goal for park capacity. Right now I think they'd be happier with cancellations because their options will end up being 1) they cancel vacations. A PR nightmare and a logistical nightmare because they couldn't broadly just cancel all Moderate and Value guests. Disney has already been dealing with the perception that it is pricing out the middle class. To broadly cancel people who cant afford to stay Deluxe? Oof. Or 2) offer incentives to people booked from July - end of year to rebook in 2021 under the assumption things will be better. The issue with that is, if capacity doesn't ease they could find themselves not being "open" to new bookings for 6+ months. Again. Another PR nightmare. 

So what do they do? I don't really feel for them because they have focused on building more and more DVC and resort space rather than the parks for ages. Even the "additions" to the parks have been eliminating old to put in new, not really adding additional space. Long timers have been complaining about this for awhile. The virus just brings it into even clearer focus.

That said - let's hope some good news this week!


----------



## LSUmiss

RivShore said:


> Statements like this do drive me nuts because they completely ignore that everything is interconnected - if you want good PR, you have to have relatively happy and safe employees/customers and if you want ongoing profits, you have to put out a product/service that the public will be happy to pay for.  You can't have your "$$$ & PR" without the rest!


Ok Disney only cares about health & safety BECAUSE of the PR & $$$.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Ok Disney only cares about health & safety BECAUSE of the PR & $$$.


Disney is trying to reopen responsibly which is costing them money.  If they only cared about money, they would throw the doors open tomorrow.


----------



## Farro

I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.

Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.


----------



## woody337

Farro said:


> I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.


I would like to know this too


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> So you're not upset that they're not releasing any info, you're upset because they released info that you didn't like.  Fast Passes were wiped out because fast pass isn't going to be a thing for a while.  ADRs had to be wiped out because restaurant capacity is going to be much less than full for a long time.   This is ridiculous.


No it’s b/c it added more questions that ppl need answered to make informed decisions. Pp said they thought it was funny b/c ppl said all they wanted was a date, but now that’s not true. But it was true then until Disney sprung additional major changes with very little info on us.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.


lots of all different type of face coverings at DS, as long as your mouth and nose are covered you are fine


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> lots of all different type of face coverings at DS, as long as your mouth and nose are covered you are fine



That makes sense.

I read it on Facebook so you know... I double check anything I read there!


----------



## LSUmiss

For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


----------



## roth697

Hoodie said:


> Finally made it through the 10 pages since I checked last just to see no new news. Ah well.



I wish there was a way to highlight the specific page that had announcements/news.


----------



## mshanson3121

chicagoshannon said:


> No.  Disney is a private company.  A governor can't force them to open if they don't want to.
> 
> The day they shut down they should have been working on a plan for reopening.  They've had 3 months.  They should be ready.



On the surface, no they can't.


----------



## woody337

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


I have a trip coming up on July 17th and the silence is deafening


----------



## Mal6586

roth697 said:


> I wish there was a way to highlight the specific page that had announcements/news.


This thread has news updates only and doesn't allow other postings.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/


----------



## skeeter31

roth697 said:


> I wish there was a way to highlight the specific page that had announcements/news.


Just keep checking the stickied thread at the top of the rumors board for if/when there is actual news.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



I arrive in 34 days. I'm somewhat annoyed, but I can tell I am definitely not nearly as outraged as a few regular posters here. I assume there is a reason causing this wait and trust that I will get the information I need before my trip. I know that updates are coming, I just need to wait a little longer.  I have missed out on so many big moments and milestones this year (this was going to be a huge year in my personal life) because of the virus, I'm just happy to have something to look forward to again. At least following this crazy situation has been a distraction from life. 2020 has pretty much sucked. The boards have been pretty fun lately and a great way to pass the time.

That said, I'm antsy  However, I'm not I AM SO OUTRAGED AND I WILL CANCEL THIS TRIP antsy. I'm still very excited to go and experience this very different style of trip.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.




I don't think the lack of communication is acceptable NOW. You've been angry with them for a long time. I am surprised you haven't canceled.


----------



## Mal6586

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I arrive in 34 days. I'm somewhat annoyed, but I can tell I am definitely not nearly as outraged as a few regular posters here. I assume there is a reason causing this wait and trust that I will get the information I need before my trip. I know that updates are coming, I just need to wait a little longer.  I have missed out on so many big moments and milestones this year because of the virus, I'm just happy to have something to look forward to again. At least following this crazy situation has been a distraction from life. 2020 has pretty much sucked. The boards have been pretty fun lately and a great way to pass the time.
> 
> That said, I'm antsy  However, I'm not I AM SO OUTRAGED AND I WILL CANCEL THIS TRIP antsy. I'm still very excited to go and experience this very different style of trip.


28 Days here. I feel very similar to you. While yes, the lack of communication is frustrating, I am so ready to be anywhere besides my office and my house with the two friends I'm travelling with, that at this point, they could wait and tell me when we get there. I just know I'm gonna show up and make the most of whatever vacation I can. And besides, of all my Disney vacations, one of my absolute favorite trips was the one where we got moved and kept inside at AoA for 48 hours during Hurricane Irma. Losing park time didn't matter. What mattered was the amazing memories I got to make with my friends during an unexpected situation.


----------



## rteetz

Plenty of places to debate the Universal vs. Disney and this is not one of them.


----------



## AmberMV

My resort stay is in less than 3 weeks, and I'm a little annoyed but at least I now know my resort will be open and I know what dining will be available.  I feel for the people arriving in 1 week who still don't know if they will be able to visit other open resorts for dining, how they will get dining reservations within their resort, if they will be able to use the pool freely or have to schedule a time.  1 week out they still don't have this information, and that is very disappointing and I'm frustrated for them.


----------



## MrsBooch

I am here with some operational update news - the Vero Beach FB group I follow has someone who checked in today. She is being awesome and giving us play by play updates on how the logistics of the resort are working as far as restrictions etc.

1. the pool is not limited by blocks of time etc - the hours are pretty open and normal. the chairs are spaced out in groups of 4, 3, 2, and there are signs asking guests not to move them. No masks are required in the pool area - not on the deck, not in the bathroom, not in a box not with a fox. The kids splash area is open.
2. the rentals are available - they have a mini golf area around the resort - it's open. 
3. they are doing refillable mugs - but cast members are refilling for you
4. they also gave them some gifts for being some of the first people to check in (cute beach towels)
5. they have a LOT of activities still going on - their activities schedule is pretty packed. Lots of pool activities, pool slide is open (i know people were wondering about it). lots of paid and unpaid community center activities (i.e. bingo (free) trivia (free) tie dye t shirts (not free)

so again, I'm inferring that the operational decisions will be the same across the board for DVC hotels at the least.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


Fair point, my next trip is in September and this doesn't affect me directly.  However, we have a different trip planned for this summer to Saugatuck and we have no idea what is going to be open up there or what we'll be able to do.  It is what it is at this point.  This is an incredibly rare event that plans don't exist for.  If anyone is going on vacation anywhere this summer, they're going to have to go with the flow.


----------



## karen4546

LSUmiss said:


> Ok Disney only cares about health & safety BECAUSE of the PR & $$$.


I understand your frustration.  But, Disney is IMO trying to open the safest way possible.  I can not imagine every thing they are dealing with right now.  Cast members safety, guest safety, dining options, park capacities, resort capacities, etc.

It is not anyone's "fault". And, I believe that no one is going to to completely satisfied when they open.   If WDW decided to not reopen until next year then that would be very disappointing. 

I hope that things work out for you.    Hey at least LA is not on the restricted travel list right now.


----------



## Disneylover99

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



I had a June/July trip booked, but just recently cancelled that one.
I don’t see it as lack of communication.
I just see it as too much is unknown at the moment.

I really think anyone who has a trip booked in the next 30 days who is stressed out or frustrated by the lack of information should probably just cancel if possible.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



I don’t have a trip it already has been cancelled but I am effected with the lack of information about pass extensions allowing me to make an informed decision before it’s too late. I have lots of money tied up that isn’t as easy to get back as a resort stay or even regular tickets.

I don’t know that I feel the communication is great, rather I’m less a Disney apologist and more a pandemic realist. Our Disney trip was cancelled and we did not attempt to reschedule or salvage the trip elsewhere, because I believed that there was going to be major impacts from this for a long time. So not really thinking it’s all acceptable from Disney but I think a lot of this was expected trying to take a trip during a pandemic (primarily all the unknown regarding things like the quarantines from certain places, operations of places you’re trying to visit, or just the virus itself) and is neither great nor terrible from companies Disney and otherwise. It just is.

I have said it before, but I think the best thing these places can do right now is allow people to pull out without major consequence, and in a world of vouchers and credits with strings attached, with some exception (DVC mainly, some AP holders are also in a pickle) Disney has not made this a financial decision for most of their guests. If there is money tied up in these trips forcing peoples hands it’s generally third parties causing this, like airlines or rental companies.


----------



## yulilin3

Not super huge news but there will be helicopters fly over the property this week to get stock footage


----------



## MrsSmith07

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



This. I'm 33 days out, and have been very patient and understanding. I'm under no illusion about how this Disney trip will be, and I'm fine with it. But, at the same time, as we get closer and closer to my check in, I don't think it's unreasonable to be annoyed that Disney can't even tell me if I have a room, let alone where it will be.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Not super huge news but there will be helicopters fly over the property this week to get stock footage


Is this stock footage for Disney or is this for some other entity?


----------



## BrianR

CastAStone said:


> They bought 75% of Bamtech from Major League Baseball, which powers Disney+. MLB and the NHL still own the rest.



And the reason why MLS went to ESPN+ was their previous streaming service was on Bamtech.  A lot of the Disney+ people are in house hires or Bamtech rollover employees which also says a lot to their relative success.


----------



## AmberMV

karen4546 said:


> I understand your frustration.  But, Disney is IMO trying to open the safest way possible.  I can not imagine every thing they are dealing with right now.  Cast members safety, guest safety, dining options, park capacities, resort capacities, etc.
> 
> It is not anyone's "fault". And, I believe that no one is going to to completely satisfied when they open.  * If WDW decided to not reopen until next year then that would be very disappointing.*
> 
> I hope that things work out for you.    Hey at least LA is not on the restricted travel list right now.


It really does seem like Disney is struggling big time with the logistics of opening.  At this point it would probably be better that they don't open until next year, and give all APs an option to extend their AP to 12/31/21 or receive a refund.  I would be happy with that outcome, rather than what I can only assume is Disney scrambling to reopen now with so many logistical operations issues.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Not super huge news but there will be helicopters fly over the property this week to get stock footage


Disney was filming inside the Magic Kingdom last week as well.


----------



## Bjn10

rteetz said:


> Disney was filming inside the Magic Kingdom last week as well.



Wonder if there Going to do one of those reopening commercials like they did for Shanghai


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Not super huge news but there will be helicopters fly over the property this week to get stock footage



I wonder if the Castle repainting will be done by then, um, then ..... would make sense then why Ichabod and 17 of his relatives have been their working hard to make progress


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> It really does seem like Disney is struggling big time with the logistics of opening.  At this point it would probably be better that they don't open until next year, and give all APs an option to extend their AP to 12/31/21 or receive a refund.  I would be happy with that outcome, rather than what I can only assume is Disney scrambling to reopen now with so many logistical operations issues.




I really think they should have just stayed closed until these restrictions were not necessary, but I know they have to stop the bleeding. 

The next outrage will be when the holiday parties are affected.


----------



## Eric Smith

AmberMV said:


> It really does seem like Disney is struggling big time with the logistics of opening.  At this point it would probably be better that they don't open until next year, and give all APs an option to extend their AP to 12/31/21 or receive a refund.  I would be happy with that outcome, rather than what I can only assume is Disney scrambling to reopen now with so many logistical operations issues.


That would be a much worse solution.  You're saying that they should delay reopening by about 6 months because they're not publicizing their plan a month before the parks open.  There would be a ton of people with trips booked in the summer and fall who would be furious with that outcome.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if the Castle repainting will be done by then, um, then ..... would make sense then why Ichabod and 17 of his relatives have been their working hard to make progress


that's what I'm thinking, they wouldn't be doing flyover for stock footage if the castle wasn't done
This flyover will take place over the next 4 days and cover the entire property


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> that's what I'm thinking, they wouldn't be doing flyover for stock footage if the castle wasn't done




I want to see it so badly. I do not think the pink is ugly. I love it!


----------



## Msobo

AmberMV said:


> My resort stay is in less than 3 weeks, and I'm a little annoyed but at least I now know my resort will be open and I know what dining will be available.  I feel for the people arriving in 1 week who still don't know if they will be able to visit other open resorts for dining, how they will get dining reservations within their resort, if they will be able to use the pool freely or have to schedule a time.  1 week out they still don't have this information, and that is very disappointing and I'm frustrated for them.


My family and I have our vacation planned for the 22nd. Our goal is to have fun and go with the  flow of whatever happens.  it’s kind of refreshing to not have everything planned out.  We do know we will eat and the pool will be open.  How it will look, who knows?

 I think the only frustrating thing, and it’s minor, is trying to figure out if we can go to other resorts to for meals.  chatting with member services the other day they have told me that I will need reservations to access another resort. I specifically asked if we could walk over from VGF to Poly to eat at Captain Cooks, and the response was they did not know how that was going to work.

We are looking forward to the experience.


----------



## karen4546

MrsSmith07 said:


> This. I'm 33 days out, and have been very patient and understanding. I'm under no illusion about how this Disney trip will be, and I'm fine with it. But, at the same time, as we get closer and closer to my check in, I don't think it's unreasonable to be annoyed that Disney can't even tell me if I have a room, let alone where it will be.


What do you mean?  How do you not know if you have a room or where it would be?  When you call they can't give you any information?


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> I really think they should have just stayed closed until these restrictions were not necessary, but I know they have to stop the bleeding.
> 
> The next outrage will be when the holiday parties are affected.


Probably what they _could_ have done is:
1. stay closed
2. keep limited maintenance staff
3. renovate/finish building current projects
4. reopen Jan 1 to a completely upgraded experience and increase prices then

Rather than:
1. scramble to open
2. struggle with a last minute thrown-together reservation system
3. halt all current projects meant to enhance park experience
4. reopen with very limited offerings and reduced experience


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to see it so badly. I do not think the pink is ugly. I love it!


I need to see the whole thing, I saw the beginning when it was just the side by liberty square and it was definitely different, and not pink, same color as the walls on the gift shop behind it, so the whole thing will be quite a stark change, I do love the blue


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t have a trip it already has been cancelled but I am effected with the lack of information about pass extensions allowing me to make an informed decision before it’s too late. I have lots of money tied up that isn’t as easy to get back as a resort stay or even regular tickets.
> 
> I don’t know that I feel the communication is great, rather I’m less a Disney apologist and more a pandemic realist. Our Disney trip was cancelled and we did not attempt to reschedule or salvage the trip elsewhere, because I believed that there was going to be major impacts from this for a long time. So not really thinking it’s all acceptable from Disney but I think a lot of this was expected trying to take a trip during a pandemic (primarily all the unknown regarding things like the quarantines from certain places, operations of places you’re trying to visit, or just the virus itself) and is neither great nor terrible from companies Disney and otherwise. It just is.
> 
> I have said it before, but I think the best thing these places can do right now is allow people to pull out without major consequence, and in a world of vouchers and credits with strings attached, with some exception (DVC mainly, some AP holders are also in a pickle) Disney has not made this a financial decision for most of their guests. If there is money tied up in these trips forcing peoples hands it’s generally third parties causing this, like airlines or rental companies.



Scheduling a Disney trip for the remainder of 2020 takes guts, and also patience, lots of it. Things can, and have turned for better or worse over a 24 hour span and went a complete 180 in the following 24 hours.

Disney isnt forcing people to come down on vacation, as you said, DVC and AP tie ups are another case, but Disney is being very accepting of cancellations, even up to the last minute. They’re even subtly enticing people NOT to come down just yet. I dont think its that they dont want guests, I think its that they run a standard business and in the situation we’re in, its almost impossible to satisfy guests fully with the price of the vacation and what they can offer. 

I think the communication will come “soon“. We should find out “soon” about the reservation system. Its more complicated than SDL, so it couldn’t be figured out over night. But I also dont think they’ll unveil it within a week of parks opening. I’m sure its frustrating, especially for those that are going down for the re-opening. But I’m sure this isnt fun for Disney as a company either


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

SaintsManiac said:


> I really think they should have just stayed closed until these restrictions were not necessary, but I know they have to stop the bleeding.
> 
> The next outrage will be when the holiday parties are affected.


I’m glad they’re opening so cast members can go back to work.  Each person has to decide if it’s worth going to Disney parks right now.  Some on here are very positive and plan on making the best of their changed vacation.  Others aren’t  so happy.  We live in strange times and we can’t keep everything closed for years yet   We don’t know if and when the virus will be controlled or eradicated.  I applaud those who are still coming to have some fun.  And I understand those that don’t.  Hope you all get your hotels and tickets straightened out soon.


----------



## Eric Smith

Msobo said:


> My family and I have our vacation planned for the 22nd. Our goal is to have fun and go with the  flow of whatever happens.  it’s kind of refreshing to not have everything planned out.  We do know we will eat and the pool will be open.  How it will look, who knows?
> 
> I think the only frustrating thing, and it’s minor, is trying to figure out if we can go to other resorts to for meals.  chatting with member services the other day they have told me that I will need reservations to access another resort. I specifically asked if we could walk over from VGF to Poly to eat at Captain Cooks, and the response was they did not know how that was going to work.
> 
> We are looking forward to the experience.


I don't see a way that they're going to be able to stop people from walking to other resorts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to see it so badly. I do not think the pink is ugly. I love it!





yulilin3 said:


> I need to see the whole thing, I saw the beginning when it was just the side by liberty square and it was definitely different, and not pink, same color as the walls on the gift shop behind it, so the whole thing will be quite a stark change, I do love the blue



#SalmonIsTheNewPink


----------



## AmberMV

Eric Smith said:


> That would be a much worse solution.  You're saying that they should delay reopening by about 6 months because they're not publicizing their plan a month before the parks open.  There would be a ton of people with trips booked in the summer and fall who would be furious with that outcome.


There were tons of people with trips booked all Spring who didn't get their trips either.  It's clear Disney is struggling to get things working the way they want, and it's 1 week before their resorts open with STILL many unknowns.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> that's what I'm thinking, they wouldn't be doing flyover for stock footage if the castle wasn't done
> This flyover will take place over the next 4 days and cover the entire property



definitely feels like they will be capturing footage for a "the magic is ready for you to return" campaign (or whatever they are going to call it)


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> #SalmonIsTheNewPink




I used to work with a guy who wore pink pants and claimed they were salmon...


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to see it so badly. I do not think the pink is ugly. I love it!



I think it looks fine. Idk why people get so caught up in the color of the castle. Its not permanent. Not to mention, the picture’s we’ve seen are of an unfinished paint job, and from angles we’re only going to see from aerial pictures.


----------



## RivShore

LSUmiss said:


> Ok Disney only cares about health & safety BECAUSE of the PR & $$$.



If there was no profit incentive, the company would not exist and we all would have nothing to complain about.


----------



## karen4546

AmberMV said:


> It really does seem like Disney is struggling big time with the logistics of opening.  At this point it would probably be better that they don't open until next year, and give all APs an option to extend their AP to 12/31/21 or receive a refund.  I would be happy with that outcome, rather than what I can only assume is Disney scrambling to reopen now with so many logistical operations issues.



I guess if they didn't open then I would just stay at my DVC resort and visit Universal.  I would be okay with that since I have never visited Universal.  I have an AP that I renewed December 2019 that has not been used (well a "voucher").


----------



## Eric Smith

AmberMV said:


> There were tons of people with trips booked all Spring who didn't get their trips either.  It's clear Disney is struggling to get things working the way they want, and it's 1 week before their resorts open with STILL many unknowns.


Just because trips got cancelled during the Spring doesn't mean that they should cancel everyone's trips for the rest of the year.  That's just adding punishment.  I don't think it's clear that Disney is struggling that much to get their systems working.  There hasn't been any news either way on that.  The resorts that are opening are DVC resorts.  It's known that the pools will be open, what restaurants will be open and that there will be transportation to Disney Springs.    Anyone who travels during a pandemic will need to be ok with some amount of the unknown.


----------



## AmberMV

karen4546 said:


> I guess if they didn't open then I would just stay at my DVC resort and visit Universal.  I would be okay with that since I have never visited Universal.  I have an AP that I renewed December 2019 that has not been used (well a "voucher").


DVC is another animal entirely that Disney is navigating.  Disney should definitely offer to extend point use into next year and possibly 2022 for DVC owners affected by the closures.


----------



## aweehughes

karen4546 said:


> What do you mean?  How do you not know if you have a room or where it would be?  When you call they can't give you any information?


Not the OP, but they aren’t dealing with reservations after July 11, yet. You can be within 30 days of going and have no idea if you’re going at this point.


----------



## AmishGuy91

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely feels like they will be capturing footage for a "the magic is ready for you to return" campaign (or whatever they are going to call it)



Per Chapek, it will be "The magic is ready for you to return...if you are lucky enough to book it"


----------



## Mzpalmtree

AmishGuy91 said:


> Per Chapek, it will be "The magic is ready for you to return...if you are lucky enough to book it"


Or have the patience enough to stick it out


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see a way that they're going to be able to stop people from walking to other resorts.



They could put security at each path connecting to resorts checking for ADRs if they really wanted to, but I don’t think it’s going to happen. My guess is it’s probably like before the close where some people reported not being able to park in certain resort lots without an ADR, I’m guessing it’s monitored at the gate driving in but not many other places.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't think the lack of communication is acceptable NOW. You've been angry with them for a long time. I am surprised you haven't canceled.


Well it’s illogical I know, but I keep giving them a chance to make this right. DS is 2 so there is much else that we enjoy that’s easy to do with him.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



58 days here until my WDW honeymoon. It is beyond stressful but I’d prefer them to take their time and do it right the first time, instead of rushing and giving out half-correct information. Or even worse, I see the stitch ate this page that I loath so much.

We were supposed to go to Hawaii for the first week of our honeymoon and then WDW for a week, but we don’t even know if Hawaii will drop the 14 day quarantine requirement by then. So our hands are tied and we are just rolling with it.

Trust me, I don’t “roll with it” ever, but as a 2020 bride it’s the only way to keep some semblance of sanity.


----------



## aweehughes

Mzpalmtree said:


> Or have the the patience enough to stick it out


This is like one of those contests that companies run where you have to keep your hand on something the longest to win the prize.


----------



## LSUmiss

RivShore said:


> If there was no profit incentive, the company would not exist and we all would have nothing to complain about.


And that’s fine. But anyone who thinks they’re doing what they’re doing out of the goodness of their heart is naive imo.


----------



## BrianR

AmberMV said:


> DVC is another animal entirely that Disney is navigating.  Disney should definitely offer to extend point use into next year and possibly 2022 for DVC owners affected by the closures.


They already done some of it.  My immediate concern is when they're going to go back to the "cancel under 30 days and your points go into holding" policy that is currently waived.  I would think that would have to be announced long enough ahead of time to make sure people aren't caught out, especially after doing extra things for people and points during the closure period like extending expirations and such.


----------



## Mit88

They’re going to release the park reservations on ShopDisney. Get those bots ready


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> that's what I'm thinking, they wouldn't be doing flyover for stock footage if the castle wasn't done
> This flyover will take place over the next 4 days and cover the entire property


I wonder if that means that they’ve at least neatened up some of the demolition/construction at EPCOT?


----------



## LSUmiss

GusGusTheMouse said:


> 58 days here until my WDW honeymoon. It is beyond stressful but I’d prefer them to take their time and do it right the first time, instead of rushing and giving out half-correct information. Or even worse, I see the stitch ate this page that I loath so much.
> 
> We were supposed to go to Hawaii for the first week of our honeymoon and then WDW for a week, but we don’t even know if Hawaii will drop the 14 day quarantine requirement by then. So our hands are tied and we are just rolling with it.
> 
> Trust me, I don’t “roll with it” ever, but as a 2020 bride it’s the only way to keep some semblance of sanity.


I hear you, but 58 days is not within 30 days. We are scheduled to be there opening week which we didn’t know would be opening week until a few weeks ago. I won’t have the advantage of seeing how it goes for others so I need Disney to give us info. And I whisk just reschedule til later but can’t do that either so I either cancel or wait.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Well it’s illogical I know, but I keep giving them a chance to make this right. DS is 2 so there is much else that we enjoy that’s easy to do with him.




I don't think it's going to be easy at all. We just got back from Orange Beach. That was easy.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> And that’s fine. But anyone who thinks they’re doing what they’re doing out of the goodness of their heart is naive imo.




Who thinks that? They are a business first, but yes they have to keep the CMs safe. They're unionized. It would be hell to pay if something happened to them.


----------



## MrsSmith07

karen4546 said:


> What do you mean?  How do you not know if you have a room or where it would be?  When you call they can't give you any information?



I have a reservation for GF checking in 7/18, but as of now Disney had only confirmed DVC resorts and Ft Wilderness. Check-out before 7/11 are being moved at the moment (Disney decides, you have no choice), but they tell you absolutely nothing about resort stays after that. I'm fine with moving, as long as its comparable (or rate adjusted if it isn't) but we know nothing. I just want them to tell me I'll actually have a place to stay.


----------



## roth697

skeeter31 said:


> Just keep checking the stickied thread at the top of the rumors board for if/when there is actual news.



Thank you!


----------



## Anna_Sh

LSUmiss said:


> I hear you, but 58 days is not within 30 days. We are scheduled to be there opening week which we didn’t know would be opening week until a few weeks ago. I won’t have the advantage of seeing how it goes for others so I need Disney to give us info. And I whisk just reschedule til later but can’t do that either so I either cancel or wait.


It’s a pandemic. For my beach vacation earlier this month, the county literally opened up for rentals the Friday before the week I was going.  I only found out because I watched a city council meeting online.  My resort never contacted me, and I didn’t expect them to.  I called them to make sure they were open, I went, and I had a great time.  If you keep any hotel reservations in the middle of a pandemic, I think it’s on you to keep track of things and to accept that you may not be able to plan for every detail in advance.  Some things are going to be closed.  You may or may not know what those things will be until you get there.  The tourism industry has way too much to worry about right now without having to communicate personally with every guest who has a reservation, annual pass, ticket, etc.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> They could put security at each path connecting to resorts checking for ADRs if they really wanted to, but I don’t think it’s going to happen. My guess is it’s probably like before the close where some people reported not being able to park in certain resort lots without an ADR, I’m guessing it’s monitored at the gate driving in but not many other places.


I agree, I don't see Disney putting that kind of effort in to stopping people from hopping between resorts once they're on property.  They definitely won't be stopping anyone from getting on the bus to a different resort at the parks.  It seems like it's just the same policy that you can't drive to a resort unless you have an ADR or room there.


----------



## Anna_Sh

RivShore said:


> If there was no profit incentive, the company would not exist and we all would have nothing to complain about.


Can’t they care about profit and also care about not getting their guests and employees sick at the same time?  Does it have to be one or the other?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

LSUmiss said:


> I hear you, but 58 days is not within 30 days. We are scheduled to be there opening week which we didn’t know would be opening week until a few weeks ago. I won’t have the advantage of seeing how it goes for others so I need Disney to give us info. And I whisk just reschedule til later but can’t do that either so I either cancel or wait.



If you are not okay with not knowing how it will go, I’d suggest not going. With how this has all played out, I wouldn’t be surprised if you don’t hear until July 1st.

My wedding is within 30 days, not WDW, but the venue is not committing to being able to hold the event until our state makes a decision on gathering size, which could be within just days of our wedding date. I have accepted that and have adjusted accordingly. So I do understand the frustration, if not even more, as I have a whole group of people waiting on me to hear whether or not they need to come or make a decision to cancel. Also I’d like to know if I will be married in 30 days or not


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> They’re going to release the park reservations on ShopDisney. Get those bots ready



Just imagine what a July 11th MK reservation is going to go for on eBay!


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> They could put security at each path connecting to resorts checking for ADRs if they really wanted to, but I don’t think it’s going to happen. My guess is it’s probably like before the close where some people reported not being able to park in certain resort lots without an ADR, I’m guessing it’s monitored at the gate driving in but not many other places.


I wonder if you could use mobile order at a counter service restaurant (I’m not sure if any of the resorts that are opening have that available) and use that like an ADR to get access to the resort?


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> They could put security at each path connecting to resorts checking for ADRs if they really wanted to, but I don’t think it’s going to happen. My guess is it’s probably like before the close where some people reported not being able to park in certain resort lots without an ADR, I’m guessing it’s monitored at the gate driving in but not many other places.


not only that but they would need to have CM stationed at each bus stop at DS to check MB and make sure people boarding the buses are actually staying in that resort.
I am keeping an eye out for dining reservations but if those don't open up I will be trying to board a bus at DS to the resorts once they reopen on the 22nd


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> not only that but they would need to have CM stationed at each bus stop at DS to check MB and make sure people boarding the buses are actually staying in that resort.
> I am keeping an eye out for dining reservations but if those don't open up I will be trying to board a bus at DS to the resorts once they reopen on the 22nd



My money is on your success, lol. I don’t see them checking each person boarding the buses (and the inevitable arguments starting) but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



31 days here. I don't mind 1, because it is my 10th time on property; 2, because I am staying at one of the DVC properties; 3, we don't have children with us this time. 

Mostly because I don't have any expectations, we do have 2 day park hoppers but if for some reason we aren't able to make themepark reservations...oh well. We will come back later, as we have many unused points. It will disappoint me some, since it is my in laws first time there, it is what it is. We are not in the position to change Disney so getting upset, and frustrated doesn't do anything but make the built up to the vacation unenjoyable, and for me that is an element of the vacation I enjoy.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Thoughts on whether you will get an automatic refund for park hopper tickets or if you will need to request it?


----------



## Raggou

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Thoughts on whether you will get an automatic refund for park hopper tickets or if you will need to request it?



If they dont allow parkhopping and you purchased that the refund would be automatic. 

Only talking about regular tickets or package tickets not annual passes.


----------



## AmberMV

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Thoughts on whether you will get an automatic refund for park hopper tickets or if you will need to request it?


If they finally give information on park hoppers and say they will not be valid I'd assume it will be auto refund just like the dining plans.


----------



## wombat_5606

woody337 said:


> I would like to know this too



Someone replied to my post on masks in another thread with this:



theluckyrabbit said:


> One of the WDW mods reported that gaiters have been seen on guests in Disney Springs since it reopened. No one has stopped those guests and no one has reported any issues so far. It appears that Disney's specifications on masks/face coverings is to prevent guests from showing up in face shields only or other types of homemade type coverings that leave gaps on the sides of the face and below the chin.
> Personally, I would bring a variety of masks and gaiters for a WDW trip, just so I could keep changing them out according to weather conditions and comfort/discomfort level. So far, even in a/c, I haven't yet found one type of mask that is comfortable every time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wombat_5606 said:


> Someone replied to my post on masks in another thread with this:


The post below from earlier in this thread also addresses this issue -- it was answering a question about the necessity of ear loops and ties vs. gaiters.



yulilin3 said:


> lots of all different type of face coverings at DS, as long as your mouth and nose are covered you are fine


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> If they finally give information on park hoppers and say they will not be valid I'd assume it will be auto refund just like the dining plans.


I still haven't got my dining plan refund.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> I still haven't got my dining plan refund.




I think it's time you call.


----------



## SmartyBacon

Farro said:


> I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.



I've been to DS with a gaiter recently. No one gave me a problem there.


----------



## Farro

SmartyBacon said:


> I've been to DS with a gaiter recently. No one gave me a problem there.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just some magic for the thread.


----------



## LSUmiss

Just had an interesting experience with temp check. DS summer camp checks temp on the way in. Today is the first day that we have had really hot & humid weather this summer. It’s 88 degrees at 10:30am. It has been unseasonably cooler til today. Well today he clocked in at 100.9. At home he was fine & didn’t feel warm at all.  We brought him in & cooled him down inside & he was 97.6. So, temp checks in the summer in wdw probably will not work unless they are using some much better technology.


----------



## disland7

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to see it so badly. I do not think the pink is ugly. I love it!


It reminds me of the castle at Disneyland. I think it’s going to look great. Can’t wait to walk down Main Street.
We have a Sept trip. I’m anxiously awaiting news but not panicked. I feel for all of you that have July reservations. I’m not sure I’d be able to hold out.


----------



## emilymad

We check in 7/17.  All I know for sure is that we are flying to Orlando.  I have a Disney reservation and an offsite reservation.  What is stressing me out is our APs.  I need to know if I am going to argue for a refund but I can't know that until Disney provides more information.  If I am going to argue for a refund then I won't go to Disney this trip.  I am also DVC but luckily I canceled our points reservation and am now on a cash reservation.  I will have DVC points to use next year so that could also impact our APs.  For people not on straight package bookings it is not as simple as just not going.  If Disney doesn't get their act together we will stay offsite and do different things.  I am not upset by this but it also isn't non-stressful.


----------



## SteffyLou

Went to Disney springs yesterday. Bandanas on the face were not let in. Gaiters were accepted. We saw 2 people turned away.


----------



## dtrain

Farro said:


> I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.



Think we can wear these? 


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/biovyzr-venture-out-breathe-easy#/


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Just had an interesting experience with temp check. DS summer camp checks temp on the way in. Today is the first day that we have had really hot & humid weather this summer. It’s 88 degrees at 10:30am. It has been unseasonably cooler til today. Well today he clocked in at 100.9. At home he was fine & didn’t feel warm at all.  We brought him in & cooled him down inside & he was 97.6. So, temp checks in the summer in wdw probably will not work unless they are using some much better technology.



From what I've been watching it's already been hot/humid in Florida and there doesn't seem to be many temp check complaints at all the open spots.

In fact I've not seen any.


----------



## disland7

GusGusTheMouse said:


> 58 days here until my WDW honeymoon. It is beyond stressful but I’d prefer them to take their time and do it right the first time, instead of rushing and giving out half-correct information. Or even worse, I see the stitch ate this page that I loath so much.
> 
> We were supposed to go to Hawaii for the first week of our honeymoon and then WDW for a week, but we don’t even know if Hawaii will drop the 14 day quarantine requirement by then. So our hands are tied and we are just rolling with it.
> 
> Trust me, I don’t “roll with it” ever, but as a 2020 bride it’s the only way to keep some semblance of sanity.


My sister is getting married in August. We joke that for the rest of her life when she tells someone she got married in 2020 - they’ll say “ooh” all apologetic. Congratulations and I hope all you’re plans are able to work out.


----------



## SoShiny

dtrain said:


> Think we can wear these?
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/biovyzr-venture-out-breathe-easy#/
> View attachment 501207


Does that thing have air conditioning in it? If so, I am sold.


----------



## maxaroni

@GusGusTheMouse   Good luck with navigating your wedding with Covid.  My DS had to postpone his April wedding, not Disney.  They are rescheduled for November and keeping good thoughts we aren’t going the other way with closings, etc.  So much is out of anyone’s hands and that can be taken as a pro or a con.  We saw the writing on the way in Mid March, right before everything was shut down.  Holding out hope the wedding could still take place but realizing it really couldn’t happen.  My DS & his fiancee want everyone to be healthy as I am sure you do as well.  But they felt better knowing if it was going to be postponed, they weren’t the ones canceling.


----------



## SaintsManiac

dtrain said:


> Think we can wear these?
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/biovyzr-venture-out-breathe-easy#/
> View attachment 501207




I would hate to be sitting behind this guy.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

SteffyLou said:


> Went to Disney springs yesterday. Bandanas on the face were not let in. Gaiters were accepted. We saw 2 people turned away.



Well thats dumb considering they all protect the same exact way. If its not n95, or at least kn95, its all the same


----------



## maxaroni

disland7 said:


> My sister is getting married in August. We joke that for the rest of her life when she tells someone she got married in 2020 - they’ll say “ooh” all apologetic. Congratulations and I hope all you’re plans are able to work out. ❤



Seriously,  hope all goes well for your sister, too.  My DS & his fiancée had to postpone their April wedding.  Now it is in August.  They are in a wedding in September, October and December.  Theirs is now in November.  Fingers crossed.  I said the stories they can tell their kids about 2020..Wow, it will be hard to believe.


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Well thats dumb considering they all protect the same exact way. If its not n95, or at least kn95, its all the same




A bandana can easily blow up and become useless.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> From what I've been watching it's already been hot/humid in Florida and there doesn't seem to be many temp check complaints at all the open spots.
> 
> In fact I've not seen any.


Yeah I wonder it’s the school’s thermometer. But he was definitely fine once in the a/c. He was also playing outside right before. Wonder if they’ll have more issues with kids b/c they’re likely moving around more. Idk. I wasn’t one to worry about that part of things, but now I am.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmackeymouse said:


> I will say this....as someone with both a WDW vacation and a DCL vacation....
> 
> The level of communication from DCL makes WDW's information seem like Encyclopedia Brittanica.
> 
> Seriously. Think of the communication from Disney on operations. Think of the low bar. Now go below that by about half. And there you have DCL.


I think what they’ve done to DCL folks is egregious    They were/are selling cruises they absolutely know they can’t run. They haven’t been as bad as some of the other lines about it but for their premiums they should have been better.


----------



## RivShore

Anna_Sh said:


> Can’t they care about profit and also care about not getting their guests and employees sick at the same time?  Does it have to be one or the other?



No it doesn't.  As I said earlier (you may have missed in this non-stop 20 page a day thread) but I said it's all intertwined and you can't have one without the other:



RivShore said:


> Statements like this do drive me nuts because they completely ignore that everything is interconnected - if you want good PR, you have to have relatively happy and safe employees/customers and if you want ongoing profits, you have to put out a product/service that the public will be happy to pay for. You can't have your "$$$ & PR" without the rest!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I arrive in 34 days. I'm somewhat annoyed, but I can tell I am definitely not nearly as outraged as a few regular posters here. I assume there is a reason causing this wait and trust that I will get the information I need before my trip. I know that updates are coming, I just need to wait a little longer.  I have missed out on so many big moments and milestones this year (this was going to be a huge year in my personal life) because of the virus, I'm just happy to have something to look forward to again. At least following this crazy situation has been a distraction from life. 2020 has pretty much sucked. The boards have been pretty fun lately and a great way to pass the time.
> 
> That said, I'm antsy  However, I'm not I AM SO OUTRAGED AND I WILL CANCEL THIS TRIP antsy. I'm still very excited to go and experience this very different style of trip.


I'm sort of in the same camp, though I'm at 52 days.  DH and I are both retired, APHs, and ended up with several canceled cruises that had been paid in full, so our Amex ran a credit balance for 4 months, LOL. Other than the frustration as well the concern that it's possible that yet another canceled trip may be in the cards, I'm okay waiting it out.  I haven't decided what my threshold will be with respect to a lesser experience....could be the lack of restaurants, could be a scenario where I'm limited to park days and by using my AP I miss out on some additional extension, or could be that I end up with a hotel room that totally doesn't fit our needs. I'm a 4 1/2 hour drive, so it's an easy last minute decision for us, and we have the opportunity to revisit for things that we may miss this trip until our APs expire.  I will say that I'm not too anxious to renew my AP until I see how this is ultimately handled because I do feel that communication has been lacking, and that loyal guests are being taken for granted on a few fronts.


----------



## one_cat

AmberMV said:


> It really does seem like Disney is struggling big time with the logistics of opening.  At this point it would probably be better that they don't open until next year, and give all APs an option to extend their AP to 12/31/21 or receive a refund.  I would be happy with that outcome, rather than what I can only assume is Disney scrambling to reopen now with so many logistical operations issues.


The problem with that plan is a DVC.  They would trade the AP logistical nightmare for a DVC nightmare.  That would resonate for years.  I feel for Disney trying to navigate the the complexity of all this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Not super huge news but there will be helicopters fly over the property this week to get stock footage


I had never thought about that... this is, hopefully, going to be their only chance to ever get stock footage with no people at any time of day... what a unique opportunity for them. The person arranging this must be drooling over the footage they’re about to get   no Castle sure but the rest of it should be great!


----------



## SarahC97

I'm 42 days out and what's worrying me the most is the AP extension mixed with the theme park reservation system. It'd be great to get some kind of clarity on when APs will be extended and if it'll be in enough time to make theme park reservations for my trip. I mean, I can roll with resort changes and other operational changes, but if I can't get theme park reservations with my AP, then there's no point in going for us -- yet we have airline tickets, time requested off work, pet sitters, etc all lined up and have no idea if we can take our vacation or not. I feel like it's completely reasonable to be a little frustrated that Disney has no answers for me to this problem.


----------



## gotomu212

JM23457 said:


> If those cruises don't sail, then those people will get their money back. DCL has also tended to refund guests who cancelled & incurred fees shortly before DCL cancelled a cruise.
> 
> Unlike with the parks, I think Disney honestly doesn't know when cruising will resume. They have much less control over that then they do over their parks reopening.



The main issue for those with Pay In Full dates approaching for September is there has been no information on characters, shows, deck parties, pools, masks, denied boarding refunds, or refunds if denied border entry (UK/Canada). In the case of border crossings that are explicitly telling people that right now cancellation restrictions apply and they’d be out their entire cruise fare. 
So people are being asked to lock in $10k non refundable 2.5-3 months early, and not covered by trip insurance, and may find out before sailing that the experience may not include any of the things on Your “must have” list.  

People aren’t concerned if the cruise is cancelled, they are concerned it sails but the new rules aren’t acceptable to them and they have no recourse. DCL should either 
1) Put out their expectations for services once restarted (NCL already did this) and/or
2) Communicate a more flexible cancellation policy that allows people to cancel once the changes are announced so they aren’t making non refundable payments in the dark.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> They’re going to release the park reservations on ShopDisney. Get those bots ready


However due to COVID their may be shipping delays in receiving the email that tells you whether or not you got one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Just had an interesting experience with temp check. DS summer camp checks temp on the way in. Today is the first day that we have had really hot & humid weather this summer. It’s 88 degrees at 10:30am. It has been unseasonably cooler til today. Well today he clocked in at 100.9. At home he was fine & didn’t feel warm at all.  We brought him in & cooled him down inside & he was 97.6. So, temp checks in the summer in wdw probably will not work unless they are using some much better technology.


Sounds like they’re not using good tech at his summer camp. With the flood in demand for thermoter tech I’m not surprised there is some crap out there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm sort of in the same camp, though I'm at 52 days.  DH and I are both retired, APHs, and ended up with several canceled cruises that had been paid in full, so our Amex ran a credit balance for 4 months, LOL. Other than the frustration as well the concern that it's possible that yet another canceled trip may be in the cards, I'm okay waiting it out.  I haven't decided what my threshold will be with respect to a lesser experience....could be the lack of restaurants, could be a scenario where I'm limited to park days and by using my AP I miss out on some additional extension, or could be that I end up with a hotel room that totally doesn't fit our needs. I'm a 4 1/2 hour drive, so it's an easy last minute decision for us, and we have the opportunity to revisit for things that we may miss this trip until our APs expire.  I will say that I'm not too anxious to renew my AP until I see how this is ultimately handled because I do feel that communication has been lacking, and that loyal guests are being taken for granted on a few fronts.


OT but FYI you can chat Amex and they can refund you a credit balance via ACH to any bank account you have linked to pay your bill with.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

gottalovepluto said:


> OT but FYI you can chat Amex and they can refund you a credit balance via ACH to any bank account you have linked to pay your bill with.


Thanks for the heads up.  I did know that I could get a refund, but since we use that particular card for all of our household bills I decided to let the credit get used up and not have to do an adjustment to our Delta miles.....not to mention I used it to reschedule a bunch of trips that will probably be canceled in the future and start the whole process over again.


----------



## rteetz

Star Wars Celebration canceled 

https://www.starwarscelebration.com/Announcement/


----------



## rteetz

Coca Cola store now open 

https://www.wdwmagic.com/shopping/w...coca-cola-store-reopens-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## SaintsManiac

Any fresh rumors on WDW Magic that we can dissect? I'm all caught up from being on vacation!


----------



## cakebaker

JM23457 said:


> If those cruises don't sail, then those people will get their money back. DCL has also tended to refund guests who cancelled & incurred fees shortly before DCL cancelled a cruise.
> 
> Unlike with the parks, I think Disney honestly doesn't know when cruising will resume. They have much less control over that then they do over their parks reopening.


They may not know the exact date, but I don't believe for a second they don't have a plan in place for the changes they will make. To let people sit, just like WDW did, not giving them any idication of what cruising may look like on the first cruises out is unexcusable when they won't extend the cancellation deadline. I'm expected to commit 3 months in advance or I get penalized heavily. I have no problem with that as long as they tell me 3 months in advance what I can expect. If they can't tell me, extend the cancellation deadline. That's not asking too much.

However, I have learned my lesson with WDW. I'm not sitting back waiting. My cruise sails mid October. If by July 15, my deadline, they haven't given us firm details on what they're cutting, then I cancel. And while I love cruising, I can say without a doubt, it will be the last Disney cruise I ever take. I'm tired of my loyalty being taken advantage of and I don't care if it makes a difference to DCL if they lose me or not. It makes a difference to me. Disney has gotten to the point they're using this pandemic as an excuse for shoddy customer service.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SarahC97 said:


> I'm 42 days out and what's worrying me the most is the AP extension mixed with the theme park reservation system. It'd be great to get some kind of clarity on when APs will be extended and if it'll be in enough time to make theme park reservations for my trip. I mean, I can roll with resort changes and other operational changes, but if I can't get theme park reservations with my AP, then there's no point in going for us -- yet we have airline tickets, time requested off work, pet sitters, etc all lined up and have no idea if we can take our vacation or not. I feel like it's completely reasonable to be a little frustrated that Disney has no answers for me to this problem.


I'm 32 days out.  I'm not *worried* because no kids, husband will be home with the pets, we can always switch to going to USO, but I am nervously waiting to hear what'll happen with my AP.  Since mine is now "expired" and based on things CM's have said, I wonder if the park reservation will work for me.  It's Disney and we all know how glitchy their technology can be.  Things like AP previews sell out in minutes, so if it goes that fast I don't know if I'll be able to get someone on the phone & fix it.  Sort of like how if the boarding groups run out while MDE is messed up - sorry, but they can't pull them out of thin air once they've hit capacity.  But now I'm just keeping an ear to the ground instead of speculating like crazy.  I'm just so ready for Mickey-shaped treats!


----------



## Sara W

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


I'm 21 days out and I don't mind. I've been curious about the slide at the pool and if we'll be limited in how long we can stay there. I understand that they have a lot of moving parts and coordination has to be so difficult for them. Disney has trained me to have my ADRs lined up, so I was a little stressed about that, but now I'm looking forward to flying by the seat of my pants during this vacation (something my Type A personality wouldn't be able to handle otherwise). We are planning on some other activities like the freshwater springs, Volcano Bay, or Orlando restaurants outside the bubble that we would never try.


----------



## SarahC97

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I'm 32 days out.  I'm not *worried* because no kids, husband will be home with the pets, we can always switch to going to USO, but I am nervously waiting to hear what'll happen with my AP.  Since mine is now "expired" and based on things CM's have said, I wonder if the park reservation will work for me.  It's Disney and we all know how glitchy their technology can be.  Things like AP previews sell out in minutes, so if it goes that fast I don't know if I'll be able to get someone on the phone & fix it.  Sort of like how if the boarding groups run out while MDE is messed up - sorry, but they can't pull them out of thin air once they've hit capacity.  But now I'm just keeping an ear to the ground instead of speculating like crazy.  I'm just so ready for Mickey-shaped treats!


I hear you. I desperately want to go but feel so in limbo with the AP extension. I honestly will be surprised if they get APs extended before they roll out the theme park reservations and I, too, am worried I will miss out because the reservations will go quickly.


----------



## Aoneall

Since there's not much news on Disney hotel modified experiences, thought I would contribute what I was told by the Four Seasons.  Got a call from the Four Seasons yesterday to both confirm our stay and to inform us about their Covid-19 policies.

The most interesting bit was that they will be doing temperature checks every time you enter/re-enter the resort.  Masks will be required at all times on the lobby floor, spa, and in elevators, but are optional on other floors and common areas.  

Dining options will be modified to make sure at least one restaurant or private dining service will be available at all times, but sounds like options will rotate availability.  Not sure if that's a Covid thing or a cost savings thing.  Everything but the game room is currently planned to be open.

It felt a little odd and really hit home that these modified experiences are definitely not going to be for the faint of heart or for those looking to get their "money's worth".


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



I'd be 23 days out if I was going, but we finally decided we'd had enough and we are not. I'm still frustrated about it though, but at least I don't have thousands of dollars at risk anymore. Now my frustration gets focused on DCL- but my patience is thin at this point so I won't deal with them for long before I cut that one too.

But yes, it's easy to be forgiving and cut slack when it isn't your money on the line.


----------



## Anna_Sh

one_cat said:


> The problem with that plan is a DVC.  They would trade the AP logistical nightmare for a DVC nightmare.  That would resonate for years.  I feel for Disney trying to navigate the the complexity of all this.


Agreed.  Also, if they waited until 2021 to open, think of how that would hurt all of the CMs.


----------



## SierraT

cakebaker said:


> I'd be 23 days out if I was going, but we finally decided we'd had enough and we are not. I'm still frustrated about it though, but at least I don't have thousands of dollars at risk anymore. Now my frustration gets focused on DCL- but my patience is thin at this point so I won't deal with them for long before I cut that one too.
> 
> But yes, it's easy to be forgiving and cut slack when it isn't your money on the line.


We love Disney cruises and thought about booking one with all this uncertainty surrounding the parks but I think it’s going to be the same scenario.  We thought long and hard about Universal but after reading the posts about being uncomfortable with the heat, masks, etc... that idea was out the window too.  At this point, we are just waiting on vacationing anywhere because of all the restrictions.  It really stinks.


----------



## Mit88

Is the NBA Experience open? Would you even know if it were open?


----------



## Wreckem

cakebaker said:


> They may not know the exact date, but I don't believe for a second they don't have a plan in place for the changes they will make. To let people sit, just like WDW did, not giving them any idication of what cruising may look like on the first cruises out is unexcusable when they won't extend the cancellation deadline. I'm expected to commit 3 months in advance or I get penalized heavily. I have no problem with that as long as they tell me 3 months in advance what I can expect. If they can't tell me, extend the cancellation deadline. That's not asking too much.
> 
> However, I have learned my lesson with WDW. I'm not sitting back waiting. My cruise sails mid October. If by July 15, my deadline, they haven't given us firm details on what they're cutting, then I cancel. And while I love cruising, I can say without a doubt, it will be the last Disney cruise I ever take. I'm tired of my loyalty being taken advantage of and I don't care if it makes a difference to DCL if they lose me or not. It makes a difference to me. Disney has gotten to the point they're using this pandemic as an excuse for shoddy customer service.



Guess you won’t be cursing with any cruise line. They all essentially have the same issues going on right now. But they have kind of already given an indication of what’s cut. Anything they cut on the ships before the shut down will still be cut after they start back up. As for ports they cannot say what will be open and what will be open right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Is the NBA Experience open? Would you even know if it were open?


it's not open. You can check on the DS website
https://www.disneysprings.com/entertainment/nba-experience


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> it's not open. You can check on the DS website
> https://www.disneysprings.com/entertainment/nba-experience



It was a joke, hence the 2nd part of the comment


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> It was a joke, hence the 2nd part of the comment


lol. Yeah, I mean it's very cool if you like basketball or have someone in your group that likes it. I think it's a good addition but would've preferred they kept DisneyQuest


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> DVC is another animal entirely that Disney is navigating.  Disney should definitely offer to extend point use into next year and possibly 2022 for DVC owners affected by the closures.



Not legal to do this. There are timeshare laws and legal contracts with owners.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> lol. Yeah, I mean it's very cool if you like basketball or have someone in your group that likes it. I think it's a good addition but would've preferred they kept DisneyQuest



Its not what I thought it would be. I thought it would be a more advanced version of the NBA restaurant at CW. 

Did they use the screens on the outside of the building to screen live games like they advertised? When I went down there last time, I didnt even walk by the building to see what it was like


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> They may not know the exact date, but I don't believe for a second they don't have a plan in place for the changes they will make. To let people sit, just like WDW did, not giving them any idication of what cruising may look like on the first cruises out is unexcusable when they won't extend the cancellation deadline. I'm expected to commit 3 months in advance or I get penalized heavily. I have no problem with that as long as they tell me 3 months in advance what I can expect. If they can't tell me, extend the cancellation deadline. That's not asking too much.
> 
> However, I have learned my lesson with WDW. I'm not sitting back waiting. My cruise sails mid October. If by July 15, my deadline, they haven't given us firm details on what they're cutting, then I cancel. And while I love cruising, I can say without a doubt, it will be the last Disney cruise I ever take. I'm tired of my loyalty being taken advantage of and I don't care if it makes a difference to DCL if they lose me or not. It makes a difference to me. Disney has gotten to the point they're using this pandemic as an excuse for shoddy customer service.



If you are this dissatisfied with DCL, why not just cancel now if you are before your PIF date? Even if the ships sail later this year, surely they will do so with increased changes and restrictions that won't all be released right away. It will be this waiting game all over again. You are on multiple threads here openly very frustrated with WDW/DCL, which I get, but it just seems like that would save a lot of stress at this point. If DCL sails this year it won't be with the full offerings of a normal cruise, I think that is the one thing we can count on for sure. I'm just confused why you are still moving forward with these plans since you have been one of the most vocal critics of most of Disney's response to all of this (and you have every right to that opinion).

I do think we can assume cruises will not resume at the normal we were used to before, and I very much doubt we will get all the details on a silver platter 3 months out. The situation is too fluid. & I am someone also hoping to cruise this year.


----------



## RangerPooh

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



The WDW portion of our trip begins in 23 days. The lack of communication is frustrating at times, but we're viewing it as an opportunity to not have a micromanaged trip (ADRs, FP+). That said, I want to know about park reservations before we get on our plane. We have both on and off property resort reservations at different points in our stay, but reserving park days before we arrive would assist us in planning which parks each day. At this point that's all I need to know before we leave.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Its not what I thought it would be. I thought it would be a more advanced version of the NBA restaurant at CW.
> 
> Did they use the screens on the outside of the building to screen live games like they advertised? When I went down there last time, I didnt even walk by the building to see what it was like


I never noticed any games being shown on the screens but then again if it isn't fútbol I'm not interested


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I never noticed any games being shown on the screens but then again if it isn't fútbol I'm not interested



Luckily theres CityWorks to watch the games during my trip in August.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


My trip is in 32 days (July 17th) and I've had at least 3 trips cancelled/moved since March.  I'm fine with it.  Better to wait and give us the final, correct info.  I'm tired of moving flights & hotels, and honestly I'm just tired in general.  If it happens, awesome.  If not, I'll find something else to do in Orlando.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> lol. Yeah, I mean it's very cool if you like basketball or have someone in your group that likes it. I think it's a good addition but would've preferred they kept DisneyQuest


NBA seems fun (one of my DDs would prob love it) but I wish they had something like DisneyQuest still there.
We were only there once, I think it was on our 2011 trip and one of our non-park days found us in severe downpouring most of the day. We stumbled upon DisneyQuest - I'm not even sure how we found out about it (pre-smartphone and I definitely wasn't a planner back then!). With the rain, it was crazy crowded, but it was still a blast.


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> I never noticed any games being shown on the screens but then again if it isn't fútbol I'm not interested



Same.

There isn’t a lot love for it on DCL. I couldn’t watch my Barca match.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Leigh L said:


> NBA seems fun (one of my DDs would prob love it) but I wish they had something like DisneyQuest still there.
> We were only there once, I think it was on our 2011 trip and one of our non-park days found us in severe downpouring most of the day. We stumbled upon DisneyQuest - I'm not even sure how we found out about it (pre-smartphone and I definitely wasn't a planner back then!). With the rain, it was crazy crowded, but it was still a blast.



DH and I always had a blast at DisneyQuest! The place was a little tired, but it was fun. He was sad when it closed. It was also a great place to drop him off so I could take an hour or two to go shopping


----------



## RamblingMad

RamblingMad said:


> Same.
> 
> There isn’t a lot love for it on DCL. I couldn’t watch my Barca match.



I’m surprised because there is a lot of Europeans and folks from Latin America on their cruises and in their resorts. You’d expect to be able to watch at least Premiere League.


----------



## DisneyEater

yulilin3 said:


> I never noticed any games being shown on the screens but then again if it isn't fútbol I'm not interested



Fixed it for you


----------



## DisneyEater

I feel for the people inside 30 days that haven't booked flights. You don't want to have to end up booking a flight the week of your trip, it could cost a LOT more.


----------



## yulilin3

RamblingMad said:


> I’m surprised because there is a lot of Europeans and folks from Latin America on their cruises and in their resorts. You’d expect to be able to watch at least Premiere League.


It's the most popular sport in the World so I agree


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> I never noticed any games being shown on the screens but then again if it isn't HOCKEY I'm not interested


Fixed it for you.


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If you are this dissatisfied with DCL, why not just cancel now if you are before your PIF date?



I’m well past being stressed about it all. I can be dissatisfied and not stressed all at the same time.
As I said, my issue is their refusal to extend the cancellation date as they have with other cruise dates.

I’m hanging on to the reservation in case they cancel and I can decide then if I want a refund or the 125% credit. Hopefully by then, we’ll know more details.  Chances are they won’t do it in time, but I’m willing to give it a chance.  Kudos to DCL for at least offering some compensation to their guests. They at least did that right.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> It's the most popular sport in the World so I agree



I admittedly am typically not into soccer futbol but I am a bit intrigued as to how the MLS season will finish up with more of the tournament nature to is ... and the fact it is being played at WDW makes it a bit more intriguing to me, at least to check it out - it's more on my radar than in the past


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Are you Canadian, or a yooper?


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are you Canadian, or a yooper?


I'm Canadian and think Hockey is the best sport. Wish more Americans would get into it.


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm Canadian and think Hockey is the best sport. Wish more Americans would get into it.


So the best sport is not Rope Drop to FoP?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> I’m well past being stressed about it all. I can be dissatisfied and not stressed all at the same time.
> As I said, my issue is their refusal to extend the cancellation date as they have with other cruise dates.
> 
> I’m hanging on to the reservation in case they cancel and I can decide then if I want a refund or the 125% credit. Hopefully by then, we’ll know more details.  Chances are they won’t do it in time, but I’m willing to give it a chance.  Kudos to DCL for at least offering some compensation to their guests. They at least did that right.



I just find it odd that you would be okay with taking the credit while also proclaiming that this will be the last DCL cruise you will ever take because of how they handled the situation. If that works for you though, more power to you. I took the credit for my cruise and I'm super excited for an opportunity to use it.

This is definitely a frustrating situation all around. IMO, DCL has been doing a pretty god job trying to make things better for their impacted customers with the credits.


----------



## DisneyEater

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm Canadian and think Hockey is the best sport. Wish more Americans would get into it.



We would if it were better.


----------



## Jrb1979

DisneyEater said:


> We would if it were better.


What more do you need. There is hits, fights and goals.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


----------



## Eric Smith

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


We've talked about this for our September trip and we may plan to end the night at Disney Springs just about every night.  It seems like there will be quite a few options there at the very least.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Any fresh rumors on WDW Magic that we can dissect? I'm all caught up from being on vacation!


There's a DIS news post by a person super looking forward to a resort only stay on their DVC points, and eating at Jiko and having breakfast at Boma and wondering how a buffet will social distance   ...it was quite jarring honestly to read a post like that and realize that even people who should know they are walking into the totally unknown have no idea.


----------



## cakebaker

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just find it odd that you would be okay with taking the credit while also proclaiming that this will be the last DCL cruise you will ever take because of how they handled the situation. If that works for you though, more power to you. I took the credit for my cruise and I'm super excited for an opportunity to use it.


 I’m not sure what’s confusing here. When saying I wouldn’t cruise with them again, I said IF they hadn’t released details or extended the cancellation date. I didn’t say no matter what, I’m done.  If they release details or push the cancellation date back, I’m satisfied and I take the credit. If they don’t, I get a refund. It very simple. HTH’s with your confusion. 

I’m glad you’re happy with your results. I would assume if you’ve already gotten a credit, your cruise was in that group who got cancellation or pif dates extended.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


I am planning to.. not be able to plan. I am assuming that I will eat at QS. Usually I do TS only, and snacks-- and a LOT of BoG lunches to use the DP credits the best.  I have made a list of every item that I would want to eat, and its location, from QS at every park. If I get a TS rezzie, I will be surprised and happy, then.


----------



## Marionnette

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


With so many closed restaurants and limited menus at those that are open, we are seriously considering cooking some nights. All DVC resorts have grills, all but the studios have full kitchens. My sister is an amazing cook. I’m better than average and Mom did our sisters-in-law a huge favor and made sure that our brothers can do a better than passable job. Just give me a glass of wine and a sharp knife! This upcoming trip was always more about getting together with family and less about the parks.


----------



## babydoll65

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


My trip is not till mid September so hopefully more restaurants will be available but I have no problem grabbing a Lyft to areas offsite. I'm not exactly a diehard Disney foodie lol. As long as the service is good, the food is good and I'm full, then I'm happy ☺


----------



## Flamingeaux

Another day and we wait....  But to help me get through another day of no news I get my Haunted Mansion Stretching Room poster today.  I'm stealing Pete's idea from his room where he recorded some of the early Stay at Home videos.  I need to order the two duelists next.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cakebaker said:


> I’m not sure what’s confusing here. If they release details or push the cancellation date back, I’m satisfied and I take the credit. If they don’t, I get a refund. It very simple. HTH’s with your confusion.
> 
> I’m glad you’re happy with your results. I would assume if you’ve already gotten a credit, your cruise was in that group who got cancellation or pif dates extended.



I mean, my DCL Med cruise was cancelled 38 days before we were supposed to sail, so it definitely wasn't the greatest situation considering that brings into play international flights and a whole additional set of issues. However, since the world is in the middle of a pandemic and at that time things were moving extremely quickly, there really wasn't much that could have been done about it. Many, many people have been impacted. Lots of us multiple times. 

I hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## LSUmiss

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My trip is in 32 days (July 17th) and I've had at least 3 trips cancelled/moved since March.  I'm fine with it.  Better to wait and give us the final, correct info.  I'm tired of moving flights & hotels, and honestly I'm just tired in general.  If it happens, awesome.  If not, I'll find something else to do in Orlando.


I agree with this except I still find it frustrating that it’s taking them this long to have correct info to give. The hotel thing shouldn’t affect me b/c I’m already booked in a DVC resort. But why play games & only tell a handful of TAs & not just make a general announcement? My personal opinion is b/c they don’t have the space to do that & are waiting ppl out to get them to cancel.


----------



## wombat_5606

ryanpatricksmom said:


> You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.



Initially, are there going to be 50,000 people there though?


----------



## LSUmiss

SteffyLou said:


> Went to Disney springs yesterday. Bandanas on the face were not let in. Gaiters were accepted. We saw 2 people turned away.


Makes sense except back to communication. They need to be much more explicit with what is acceptable.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/full...le-at-disney-world-resorts-opening-next-week/


----------



## yulilin3

wombat_5606 said:


> Initially, are there going to be 50,000 people there though?


50k divided into the 4 parks sounds amazing


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/full...le-at-disney-world-resorts-opening-next-week/



I got so excited thinking this was *the *news


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


I think Disney must be keeping this in mind with the number of people at resorts.  They know roughly how many people are coming.  It would be a bit of a disaster for them to allow a certain number of people to stay at a hotel but only allow 1/10th of those people into restaurants to eat.  So I'm just trusting them to remember that people need to eat, and to keep those numbers in mind.  I don't know about Florida (and I'm not saying I agree at all with this), but in GA our governor says restaurants can open at 100% capacity.  Again, not saying I agree, but if Disney is allowing X number of people on property, they will have to also prepare for where those people will be eating or visiting when the parks close at the end of the day.

I think it would be really cool if Disney stepped up their takeout/delivery game.  I'd be much happier staying in my room in the evening (maybe they'll have free Disney+ on the resort TVs?) watching a Disney movie if I can do it with takeout from the restaurant of my choice.  I don't know if they could/would do that, but it would be nice!

I'm looking forward to doing a monorail & skyliner crawl.  Normally I don't do those because I end up spending all of my time in the parks.  Now with no fireworks & limited park hours, I might actually be able to do some exploring.


----------



## vinotinto

wombat_5606 said:


> Initially, are there going to be 50,000 people there though?


KtP was estimating initial capacity at 25%. We've seen average capacity, between all 4 parks, as high as 320,000. So, that would put us at 80,000 between all 4 parks. 50,000 is a less extreme figure. But, yes, we're not talking 20,000 people here.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Did I imagine reading that room service wouldn’t be available? Seems like a huge miss in trying to keep people distanced if so.


----------



## coolbrook

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


 
Our trip starts July 13 and I'm ok with the level of communication, because I think they are doing everything they can to put in place the best systems and procedures they can.  When they have something concrete to communicate, they will.  I'm content to wait and look forward to a new and surprising Disney World.


----------



## Hoodie

Marionnette said:


> With so many closed restaurants and limited menus at those that are open, we are seriously considering cooking some nights. All DVC resorts have grills, all but the studios have full kitchens. My sister is an amazing cook. I’m better than average and Mom did our sisters-in-law a huge favor and made sure that our brothers can do a better than passable job. Just give me a glass of wine and a sharp knife! This upcoming trip was always more about getting together with family and less about the parks.


My first thought when I heard it was going to be DVC and the cabins was the kitchen. Even the DVC studios have at least a microwave in the room - and eliminates the need for 100 people wanting the central food court microwave.  Easier to keep QS and even some table service closed if you give people an option for heating/cooking in their room.


----------



## apinknightmare

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.



I rarely plan for anything when I go apart from buying a ticket for an after hours event and occasionally booking dinner at Jiko. I just do whatever I feel like and choose from the options available to me like I would when I'm at home. Sometimes I wind up finding a reservation, sometimes I choose the best of bad QS, sometimes I just snack. If I were going now I'd rent a car so I could go off property easily if I couldn't find anything that could accommodate me/anything I wanted. I know the prospect of going without plans is kinda scary when you've been conditioned to book everything out months in advance, but flying by the seat of your pants is fun and makes things a lot less stressful, so long as you go in knowing that you can't be super particular about anything.


----------



## Tahoegal

Interesting to see the process of letting people into the pool at Vero beach.  Happy to see that face masks aren’t required in the pool area or the beach.  Families/groups of people are lined up outside of the pool till they can sit them together and distanced from others.  Once full you have to wait till someone leaves.


----------



## CastAStone

vinotinto said:


> KtP was estimating initial capacity at 25%. We've seen average capacity, between all 4 parks, as high as 320,000. So, that would put us at 80,000 between all 4 parks. 50,000 is a less extreme figure. But, yes, we're not talking 20,000 people here.


Len Testa who owns Touring Plans was estimating 10-15%.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.



These are the times I am so glad to have a camper at Ft Wilderness.  Little more self sufficient.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> There's a DIS news post by a person super looking forward to a resort only stay on their DVC points, and eating at Jiko and having breakfast at Boma and wondering how a buffet will social distance   ...it was quite jarring honestly to read a post like that and realize that even people who should know they are walking into the totally unknown have no idea.


Jackie is probably one of THE most positive people on this planet. She knows exactly what she's getting into and having visited WDW so many times is alright with just letting go, she does say that the reservation system is not open yet and she will continue checking.


----------



## vinotinto

CastAStone said:


> Len Testa who owns Touring Plans was estimating 10-15%.


That would be great! Using the previous numbers, that would put capacity at 32,000-48,000.


----------



## one_cat

Sandisw said:


> Not legal to do this. There are timeshare laws and legal contracts with owners.


There is also not enough inventory out there to double the number of points into 2021 and 2022.  I am already concerned about how they are changing the banking and borrowing rules to push points forward in time.


----------



## vinotinto

Mzpalmtree said:


> Or have the patience enough to stick it out


Hey, I'm a Taurus. I may not be patient, but I'm stubborn enough to stick with this sunk cost.


----------



## Sadeesmom

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


I am 32 days out, and I am not frustrated with Disney at all. I am frustrated with the virus, but there’s not much anyone can do about that, so why get all worked up about it?
My June Disney trip got canceled; I will probably cancel my July Disney trip. We had an April Washington DC trip get canceled on us & just got our partial refund last week (they’re keeping ~40%). We have rescheduled an April baby shower three times to the point that the baby will now be in attendance whenever we finally get to have it (if I can ever find a location that will allow a gathering of people). My child’s 8th grade trip, last junior high dance, and graduation ceremony all went in the trash bin. We all have had stuff derailed in the last three months, and the next three months don’t look too promising, but as we have all heard many times - this is a very fluid situation. I can’t blame Disney or anyone else for choosing to remain quiet rather than make promises they can’t fulfill later on. 

I wonder if those who are frustrated come from areas that have been more open and loose with their restrictions. I’m from Illinois where we still cannot go and dine inside of a restaurant. Since we know nothing about what is opening when at home, Orlando/Disney is no different than what we are used to in our daily lives any way.


----------



## randumb0

Disney is one of the few companies that infuriates people by taking things away or by not be forthcoming yet the customers still give them thousands of dollars


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hereforthechurros said:


> Did I imagine reading that room service wouldn’t be available? Seems like a huge miss in trying to keep people distanced if so.


I believe you are correct-- I cannot remember where I read this, though.


----------



## bernina

DisneyEater said:


> I feel for the people inside 30 days that haven't booked flights. You don't want to have to end up booking a flight the week of your trip, it could cost a LOT more.



We lucked out that Delta is offering free changes/cancelation for flights booked by 6/30. I went ahead and booked and will see how this plays out.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sadeesmom said:


> I am 32 days out, and I am not frustrated with Disney at all. I am frustrated with the virus, but there’s not much anyone can do about that, so why get all worked up about it?
> My June Disney trip got canceled; I will probably cancel my July Disney trip. We had an April Washington DC trip get canceled on us & just got our partial refund last week (they’re keeping ~40%). We have rescheduled an April baby shower three times to the point that the baby will now be in attendance whenever we finally get to have it (if I can ever find a location that will allow a gathering of people). My child’s 8th grade trip, last junior high dance, and graduation ceremony all went in the trash bin. We all have had stuff derailed in the last three months, and the next three months don’t look too promising, but as we have all heard many times - this is a very fluid situation. I can’t blame Disney or anyone else for choosing to remain quiet rather than make promises they can’t fulfill later on.
> 
> I wonder if those who are frustrated come from areas that have been more open and loose with their restrictions. I’m from Illinois where we still cannot go and dine inside of a restaurant. Since we know nothing about what is opening when at home, Orlando/Disney is no different than what we are used to in our daily lives any way.


I’m in New Orleans & we are just starting phase 2 so it’s not that. I’m one that has an AP that will expire mid trip so I’d like some clarification on that more than anything.  I don’t trust Disney IT to get that right. But my biggest contention has always been allowing ppl to book when you had no intention of opening sooner. If they have nothing to announce, that’s one thing. But I just think it’s crazy that they don’t have a plan for less than 30 days from now. I think they created a mess by allowing ppl to book & now they have too many ppl & they’re trying to find a way to weed ppl out without looking bad & cancelling ppl outright.


----------



## Dulcee

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.



I'm a teacher. Once the school year ended I let my frustrations go and was just ecstatic to not be lecturing on microbiology via zoom anymore our trip is in 40 days. We are fortunate that we drive so we don't have to juggle flights, I do feel for people there. We go every 9 months to a year. If we can make this trip happen we know it will be a more laid back, go with the flow, do what you can kind of trip. If it turns out we can't go, we know we are fortunate that we can plan for trips in the future and we'll apply our refund to that. Otherwise, we're just being patient, as we have been with all the other problems this virus has created. No point getting myself worked up over things outside my control.


----------



## Doingitagain

Marionnette said:


> With so many closed restaurants and limited menus at those that are open, we are seriously considering cooking some nights. All DVC resorts have grills, all but the studios have full kitchens. My sister is an amazing cook. I’m better than average and Mom did our sisters-in-law a huge favor and made sure that our brothers can do a better than passable job. Just give me a glass of wine and a sharp knife! This upcoming trip was always more about getting together with family and less about the parks.


We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?  

And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:

Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Did I imagine reading that room service wouldn’t be available? Seems like a huge miss in trying to keep people distanced if so.


I think the only thing I've seen is that they won't bring it actually in to your room.  They'll leave it in the hall and you have to bring it in.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.



I would not go without a car right now. Reconsider renting.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> But my biggest contention has always been allowing ppl to book when you had no intention of opening sooner.


You have no proof that Disney didn't have any intention of opening before July 11.  The writing is on the wall that their initial plan was to be open by June 1 otherwise they would have just started the free dining promotion later.  Plans change, they missed that date and here we are.


----------



## Sara W

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm noticing how many of you are looking forward to trying a more laid back, no commando planning style trip.  That sounds enticing on a lot of levels and I can get onboard.  Here's my issue with that though. What happens if they keep a bunch of restaurants closed during your visit?  You're now at WDW with 50,000 of your new best friends (I'm assuming you will have plenty of time to meet and greet at the pool, movies under the stars, and the arts and crafts), there is one sit down restaurant available at each open resort.  DS has limited capacity and by the time you arrived on a Saturday evening you were frozen out. You can't just hop over to EPCOT any longer, and let's face it, not all park restaurants are created equal.  What then?  Drive elsewhere, rely on limited QS options, COOK  ? These are the questions that keep me up at night.


Bar food. I've seriously thought this out. I think they said the pool bar is serving until like 5 or 6. Enchanted Rose has a food menu as well. We talked about getting food to go and eating on a bench at the hotel. I'll maybe end up saving money because otherwise I'd find myself at a signature.


----------



## deserrai

LSUmiss said:


> I’m in New Orleans & we are just starting phase 2 so it’s not that. I’m one that has an AP that will expire mid trip so I’d like some clarification on that more than anything.  I don’t trust Disney IT to get that right. But my biggest contention has always been allowing ppl to book when you had no intention of opening sooner. If they have nothing to announce, that’s one thing. But I just think it’s crazy that they don’t have a plan for less than 30 days from now. I think they created a mess by allowing ppl to book & now they have too many ppl & they’re trying to find a way to weed ppl out without looking bad & cancelling ppl outright.


My frustration stemmed from not knowing if I would be able to get into the parks. Also, my Plan B vacation (that I have now booked) was to rent a cabin in the mountains and they were booking up fast. My trip was not until the first week of August, but if I waited around for Disney to let me know if I could get into the parks and if my resorts would be open, I would not have been able to book an alternate vacation. I do believe Disney could be more forthcoming with information, but they care more about CYA, in my opinion.


----------



## Beachmom0317

bernina said:


> We lucked out that Delta is offering free changes/cancelation for flights booked by 6/30. I went ahead and booked and will see how this plays out.


We did the same thing with Jet Blue in May for our November trip. I have no idea if we’re going in November but I booked with Jet Blue our flights from Massachusetts and we can get a travel credit with no fee deducted good to use on any trip Within 24 months of when I cancel. So hard to predict what’s gonna happen!


----------



## SteffyLou

Is there a thread talking about the Vero opening today? Was wondering about the pool restrictions.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I think the only thing I've seen is that they won't bring it actually in to your room.  They'll leave it in the hall and you have to bring it in.


That's a great compromise. I read - somewhere - it wouldn't be available or would be very limited. Limited wouldn't be shocking. Maybe pizza only or something.


----------



## brockash

Farro said:


> I see that Universal allows the gaiter masks, but now I'm reading reports that Disney (at DS obviously) isn't allowing that type of mask? Only masks with ear loops? So no gaiters, bandanas, etc.
> 
> Anyone know if that's true? Just curious if they really are being that strict about masks.


Not sure what'll be like in the parks, but there were lots of gaiters being worn at DS this past week.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> That's a great compromise. I read - somewhere - it wouldn't be available or would be very limited. Limited wouldn't be shocking. Maybe pizza only or something.


I wouldn't take what I said as gospel.  I think I read it here but sometimes it's hard to distinguish the actual news from the rumors and speculation.


----------



## yulilin3

SteffyLou said:


> Is there a thread talking about the Vero opening today? Was wondering about the pool restrictions.


A few pages back someone reported on how it looked this morning


----------



## Doingitagain

Eric Smith said:


> I think the only thing I've seen is that they won't bring it actually in to your room.  They'll leave it in the hall and you have to bring it in.


This is what it said on the Reopening page for Dining Experience:
**Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window. *
I wonder how they define Initial Reopening Window.


----------



## Eric Smith

Doingitagain said:


> This is what it said on the Reopening page for Dining Experience:
> **Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window. *
> I wonder how they define Initial Reopening Window.


Someone else on here (maybe andyman) said that the initial reopening window is through July 4.  Obviously that's not official.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> A few pages back someone reported on how it looked this morning



Someone on FB this morning said they were being lax with masks by the pool and beach and also not limiting the pool time at all.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272611916599267328


----------



## princesscinderella

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.



I agree with the previous poster that said you should rent a car.  You will get out of the airport faster, I’m sure there will be some good rates to get them out of the many parking lots they have had to use to store them all.  You will then have the flexibility to get around the resort quickly without having to rely on bus transportation which may be slower than its normally slow speed.  I will also allow you to grab groceries or eat off property.  That cost savings alone would probably pay for the car rental price.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SaintsManiac said:


> A bandana can easily blow up and become useless.


There won't even be fireworks. Certainly they won't allow explosive masks


----------



## closetmickey

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see a way that they're going to be able to stop people from walking to other resorts.


Because of the direct park access from the Grand Californian Hotel into California Adventure at the DLR, they restrict non hotel guests from entering the hotel during certain hours. With a couple extra security guards, it can be done.


----------



## Karin1984

Wanted to share some news from Parc Asterix in France which reopened this week. They are the only park (to my knowledge) that has kept its meet & greets. 
They have updated the set  to place a themed table or obstacles in the set to keep a distance between the fur character and the guests. Not ideal, but I must admit, it's not a bad solution. Other European parks have decided to cancel the characters and mascottes for now.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Hey!  I'm hoping for the best believe me....I almost never do quick service because DH needs lots of breaks for health issues, so it will be cool to try some menu items that I've heard about, but never gotten to experience.  My anxiety is probably fueled by a trip many years ago at Hard Rock Hotel (UO) where an awful thunderstorm came thru that started early evening and did not stop. All of sudden, nobody wanted to leave the property for anything.  Room service had a 3 hour wait, the hotel restaurants were all 2 hours, and I had two miserable kids to feed. I know that Disney has a heads up with this situation, but trying to potentially feed a resort worth's of people with a single TS restaurant and limited QS options  could create a heck of a log jam at meal time. I'll bring snacks.

Hopefully we get word that a number of other dining options are opening up "soon".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SteffyLou said:


> Is there a thread talking about the Vero opening today? Was wondering about the pool restrictions.



Laughing Place seems to be covering Vero pretty well.

Here is a tweet about the pool specifically but they have others with video over view of the rooms and one about the restaurant (that you have to use OpenTable to book Wind & Wave Grill), etc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272616272837193728


----------



## Leigh L

princesscinderella said:


> I agree with the previous poster that said you should rent a car.  You will get out of the airport faster, I’m sure there will be some good rates to get them out of the many parking lots they have had to use to store them all.  You will then have the flexibility to get around the resort quickly without having to rely on bus transportation which may be slower than its normally slow speed.  I will also allow you to grab groceries or eat off property.  That cost savings alone would probably pay for the car rental price.


Agree! This is our plan for all of these reasons. 
Although not about low prices. I can't speak for July, but several of us on the August car rental thread are finding higher than usual prices this year. I'm personally seeing $125 more for the same August week and same amount of days as we rented last year. Kind of puzzling as I thought it would be cheaper too.

We're still 7 weeks out so hoping it'll drop. We were planning to do a combination of MDE and car rental, but now I'm hoping to go 100% car rental (booked one cancelable reservation for each scenario and will cancel one of these altogether once Disney offers some news). So car stalking it is!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Karin1984 said:


> Wanted to share some news from Parc Asterix in France which reopened this week. They are the only park (to my knowledge) that has kept it's meet & greets.
> They have updated the set  to place a themed table or obstacles in the set to keep a distance between the fur character and the guests. Not ideal, but I must admit, it's not a bad solution. Other European parks have decided to cancel the characters and mascottes for now.



that's pretty cute - can could definitely do that with some of the character meets at Disney - Particulary some of the more permanent ones.  Like, use the spell book and add a table or something to keep distance for Sorcerer Mickey, or have a table with bows and arrows and stuff on it for Merida, stuff like that


----------



## shoegal9

I am so bored that I started crunching numbers...There are just over 30,000 hotel rooms on WDW property.  However, assuming that values and moderates remain closed, there are approximately 5,000 DVC villas and 409 FW Cabins.  So, that's about 5500 rooms. Let's say the average # of guests per "room" is 4, so that's about 21,600 on-property guests (plus the campground?) if they are all occupied. 

If the deluxe resorts that DVC are attached to all open then the number of "rooms/villas" goes up to 10,762.  Assuming again, that average family size of 4, you're still under 50,000 on property.  

Assuming that values and moderates stay closed, even with EVERY other room on property occupied and every guest has tickets, its still under 50,000 guests on property.  If on property guests are given first dibs on park reservations, I just can't see how they wouldn't be able to get into a park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Leigh L said:


> Agree! This is our plan for all of these reasons.
> Although not about low prices. I can't speak for July, but several of us on the August car rental thread are finding higher than usual prices this year. I'm personally seeing $125 more for the same August week and same amount of days as we rented last year. Kind of puzzling as I thought it would be cheaper too.
> 
> We're still 7 weeks out so hoping it'll drop. We were planning to do a combination of MDE and car rental, but now I'm hoping to go 100% car rental (booked one cancelable reservation for each scenario and will cancel one of these altogether once Disney offers some news). So car stalking it is!



I got some great rates through Costco in February before I had to cancel a trip that I was due to take In April.


----------



## SarahC97

shoegal9 said:


> I am so bored that I started crunching numbers...There are just over 30,000 hotel rooms on WDW property.  However, assuming that values and moderates remain closed, there are approximately 5,000 DVC villas and 409 FW Cabins.  So, that's about 5500 rooms. Let's say the average # of guests per "room" is 4, so that's about 21,600 on-property guests (plus the campground?) if they are all occupied.
> 
> If the deluxe resorts that DVC are attached to all open then the number of "rooms/villas" goes up to 10,762.  Assuming again, that average family size of 4, you're still under 50,000 on property.
> 
> Assuming that values and moderates stay closed, even with EVERY other room on property occupied and every guest has tickets, its still under 50,000 guests on property.  If on property guests are given first dibs on park reservations, I just can't see how they wouldn't be able to get into a park.


I think you're right, but there are some outliers to this situation such as those with expired APs -- when will they be extended, before or after the park reservation system is released and people are allowed to start making reservations? I mean, in theory, onsite guests should be able to make park reservations and there should be plenty of room, but there are still some unknowns Disney hasn't addressed with this impending system - basically onsite guests without tickets (or active APs) of some sort are still in limbo.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> I got some great rates through Costco in April before I had to cancel a trip.


Thanks for the tip! (That's where I'm currently booked for both reservations - I'll check others, but always end up back at Costco, hoping they'll drop.)


----------



## yulilin3

Mayor Demings recent press conference (happening right now) said the numbers are concerning, they are likely looking at mandating mask wearing in certain businesses (bars,restaurants, nightclubs,) he's not looking at a blanket mandate but the businesses that have shown to be more at risk. He would like for people to comply on their own without a mandate but it might get to that
Just saying this for those thinking the mask guidelines at the park might be lifted soon, I don't think that's happening
ETA:
he was just asked about potential shutdown again. He responded that the hospitals are looking fine in terms of capacity but if those numbers rise then it could be possible, but because the people testing positive now are younger they are recuperating better without need for hospitalization.


----------



## chasgoose

shoegal9 said:


> I am so bored that I started crunching numbers...There are just over 30,000 hotel rooms on WDW property.  However, assuming that values and moderates remain closed, there are approximately 5,000 DVC villas and 409 FW Cabins.  So, that's about 5500 rooms. Let's say the average # of guests per "room" is 4, so that's about 21,600 on-property guests (plus the campground?) if they are all occupied.
> 
> If the deluxe resorts that DVC are attached to all open then the number of "rooms/villas" goes up to 10,762.  Assuming again, that average family size of 4, you're still under 50,000 on property.
> 
> Assuming that values and moderates stay closed, even with EVERY other room on property occupied and every guest has tickets, its still under 50,000 guests on property.  If on property guests are given first dibs on park reservations, I just can't see how they wouldn't be able to get into a park.



Yeah, that's why people on here shouldn't worry too much about park reservations, and we know that there's no way whatever is open will be remotely close to being fully occupied. It's almost certain that there will be people with resort reservations and park tickets that will ignore the park reservation system and they might get shut out, but so long as you make the reservations when they open up for you, you should be fine.


----------



## vinotinto

Doingitagain said:


> This is what it said on the Reopening page for Dining Experience:
> *Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.
> *I wonder how they define Initial Reopening Window.*


And that, my friend, is the $64,000 question (or $5,000 or whatever your Disney trip costs). Are they defining initial reopening June 22-July 10? Or does it also include when parks reopen? 

The language about "initial reopening window" or "initial reopening period" or "upon reopening" applies to everything from what resorts will be open, to what services are available, to what amenities and restaurants are open within the open resorts. Some examples:

"Some Disney Resort hotel services will be modified or unavailable during the* initial reopening period*, based on physical distancing and health guidelines.

Bell Services will deliver luggage to rooms, but will not escort Guests
Club-level service will be temporarily unavailable
Deliveries will only be made to occupied rooms
In-room celebrations will not be available
Dry-cleaning and valet laundry services will be temporarily unavailable; self-service laundry will remain available
Shipping services will be temporarily unavailable
Resort airline check-in service may be temporarily unavailable"

"The following amenities and experiences will not be available during the *initial reopening period*:

Arcades
Campfires
Character experiences
Dog parks
Electrical Water Pageant
Marina rentals
Playgrounds
Spas, salons and Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique"

"Additionally, the following special offerings and childcare services will not be available during the *initial reopening*:

Fireworks voyages and tasting cruises, including the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage
Fun runs
Wonderland Tea Party at Park Fare
Hula lessons
In-room childcare services
Mermaid school
Special classes and programs—including culinary, cultural and animal programs"

"The following offerings and experiences will be available *when this Resort hotel reopens*. Hours of operation will be provided during your stay."


----------



## Doingitagain

princesscinderella said:


> I agree with the previous poster that said you should rent a car.  You will get out of the airport faster, I’m sure there will be some good rates to get them out of the many parking lots they have had to use to store them all.  You will then have the flexibility to get around the resort quickly without having to rely on bus transportation which may be slower than its normally slow speed.  I will also allow you to grab groceries or eat off property.  That cost savings alone would probably pay for the car rental price.


Unfortunately, with five adults and one child w/car seat and all our luggage for a week, we wouldn't fit in one car.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demings recent press conference (happening right now) said the numbers are concerning, they are likely looking at mandating mask wearing in certain businesses (bars,restaurants, nightclubs,) he's not looking at a blanket mandate but the businesses that have shown to be more at risk. He would like for people to comply on their own without a mandate but it might get to that



Well, there are some local bars and restaurants that are voluntarily re-closing after showing recent positive cases in workers/guests.

ETA:  I should add a link as just watching it on TV doesn't inform folks online here.  https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/c...es-after-employee-tests-positive-for-covid-19


----------



## princesscinderella

Doingitagain said:


> Unfortunately, with five adults and one child w/car seat and all our luggage for a week, we wouldn't fit in one car.


Definitely would fit in a minivan we are a family of five and the back can fit a ton of luggage


----------



## shoegal9

SarahC97 said:


> I think you're right, but there are some outliers to this situation such as those with expired APs -- when will they be extended, before or after the park reservation system is released and people are allowed to start making reservations? I mean, in theory, onsite guests should be able to make park reservations and there should be plenty of room, but there are still some unknowns Disney hasn't addressed with this impending system - basically onsite guests without tickets (or active APs) of some sort are still in limbo.



Absolutely. I was just trying to figure out the likely # of on site guests depending on how many resorts open.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demings recent press conference (happening right now) said the numbers are concerning, they are likely looking at mandating mask wearing in certain businesses (bars,restaurants, nightclubs,) he's not looking at a blanket mandate but the businesses that have shown to be more at risk. He would like for people to comply on their own without a mandate but it might get to that
> Just saying this for those thinking the mask guidelines at the park might be lifted soon, I don't think that's happening
> ETA:
> he was just asked about potential shutdown again. He responded that the hospitals are looking fine in terms of capacity but if those numbers rise then it could be possible, but because the people testing positive now are younger they are recuperating better without need for hospitalization.


I watched the news conference, also.  It sounds like the mask rule will happen for certain types of businesses.  When I go out most people are wearing a mask.  But that’s not the case it appears for younger age groups.  People coming to WDW should be prepared to wear a mask everywhere out in public except when eating or swimming.  Thanks for updating everyone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Doingitagain said:


> Unfortunately, with five adults and one child w/car seat and all our luggage for a week, we wouldn't fit in one car.



You can rent a minivan.


----------



## Doingitagain

I drive a mini van, and it would not fit us, even to the airport.


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> Well, there are some local bars and restaurants that are voluntarily re-closing after showing recent positive cases in workers/guests.


 If nothing else had convinced me not to go, these new trends would have most likely. My state and in particular my county, are having record numbers the last few days as well. It’s just not looking good at all.


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> If nothing else had convinced me not to go, these new trends would have most likely. My state and in particular my county, are having record numbers the last few days as well. It’s just not looking good at all.



I just wanted to report it and not influence a decision either way.  For many non-locals, the information might be more limited.


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> I just wanted to report it and not influence a decision either way.  For many non-locals, the information might be more limited.



I appreciate the information. Johns Hopkins has a very good system for tracking all states, but local information is better when you can get it.


----------



## Jennifer Brooklyn

Doingitagain said:


> Unfortunately, with five adults and one child w/car seat and all our luggage for a week, we wouldn't fit in one car.


Given how quickly things can change (protests and pandemic are just two examples) I think it would be worth the extra cost to rent two cars if needed. Having the added security to get yourself around the area would be worth it.

we’ve all seen the grocery store lines during the pandemic and we’ve also seen how quickly protests pop up in different cities. Now add on weather related issues and extremely limited transportation issues and it’s a recipe for disaster.

I saw all this as someone who NEVER rents a car at WDW because once I’m in the bubble I’m not going to ruin it by driving but with everything so uncertain I definitely would this trip.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Mayor Demings recent press conference (happening right now) said the numbers are concerning, they are likely looking at mandating mask wearing in certain businesses (bars,restaurants, nightclubs,) he's not looking at a blanket mandate but the businesses that have shown to be more at risk. He would like for people to comply on their own without a mandate but it might get to that
> Just saying this for those thinking the mask guidelines at the park might be lifted soon, I don't think that's happening
> ETA:
> he was just asked about potential shutdown again. He responded that the hospitals are looking fine in terms of capacity but if those numbers rise then it could be possible, but because the people testing positive now are younger they are recuperating better without need for hospitalization.



That mid July reopening looks smarter than ever.


----------



## Jennifer Brooklyn

cakebaker said:


> If nothing else had convinced me not to go, these new trends would have most likely. My state and in particular my county, are having record numbers the last few days as well. It’s just not looking good at all.


We are having the same thing happen here in San Antonio Texas


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jennifer Brooklyn said:


> Given how quickly things can change (protests and pandemic are just two examples) I think it would be worth the extra cost to rent two cars if needed. Having the added security to get yourself around the area would be worth it.
> 
> we’ve all seen the grocery store lines during the pandemic and we’ve also seen how quickly protests pop up in different cities. Now add on weather related issues and extremely limited transportation issues and it’s a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I saw all this as someone who NEVER rents a car at WDW because once I’m in the bubble I’m not going to ruin it by driving but with everything so uncertain I definitely would this trip.



I told my husband yesterday that we will not go back without our car or a rental for shorter trips.


----------



## marx

yulilin3 said:


> He responded that the hospitals are looking fine in terms of capacity but if those numbers rise then it could be possible, but because the people testing positive now are younger they are recuperating better without need for hospitalization.


A few days ago, someone here posted something similar: How the numbers might be up in Florida, but hospitalizations are not because most of those infected are in their 20's.

The beaches near where I live seem to have lots of 20 somethings walking the boardwalks/beaches without social distancing and without masks, so I guess this is not specific to Florida.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> That mid July reopening looks smarter than ever.


 Or extremely bad timing depending on if trends continue. On the bright side, if they haven’t opened yet, closing again would be easier.....always a silver lining.


----------



## Doingitagain

SaintsManiac said:


> You can rent a minivan.


I just looked and it would be $489 for the week to rent a mini van.  Not worth that, I think.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Doingitagain said:


> I just looked and it would be $489 for the week to rent a mini van.  Not worth that, I think.



It would be to me, but different strokes!


----------



## RamblingMad

randumb0 said:


> Disney is one of the few companies that infuriates people by taking things away or by not be forthcoming yet the customers still give them thousands of dollars



It’s the go to vacation. You don’t see many Griswald Summer Vacations anymore.


----------



## jarestel

Here's the thing... Anyone who is expecting the full Disney experience, please cancel and rebook for some point in the future. You will NOT be getting the full Disney experience anytime soon. For those with a more adventurous spirit, we will see you soon!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

When things open, cases rise. This will happen all the time. Re-close now, same will happen when reopen.

There’s really not a correct way of doing this. Just gotta stay safe and try your best to continue to stay safe. I don’t know if closing down every time there is a spike makes sense. 

And nobody has the answers sadly. 

The same is going to happen to places who are phase 1 right now. 

Disney is playing it safe but it’s also unrealistic to think they won’t have their own cases as they open. Can’t stop that. 

Just gotta hope they stay mild as a majority are ( so they say ) and don’t end up with more hospitalizations. Which also is a little tricky because no matter what you have or go in there for, if you also have covid, they count it


----------



## Sandiz08

I doubt Disney will back track, it’s something we have to learn to live with at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

cakebaker said:


> Or extremely bad timing depending on if trends continue. On the bright side, if they haven’t opened yet, closing again would be easier.....always a silver lining.


That would be devastating to all the cm that just got recalled,  it would take a lot for them to be able to go back into unemployment


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

yulilin3 said:


> That would be devastating to all the cm that just got recalled,  it would take a lot for them to be able to go back into unemployment



It is more devastating for a business to open, just to reclose, then actually never reopening. Which in the end will destroy it anyway. You are def correct


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> I doubt Disney will back track, it’s something we have to learn to live with at this point.


 If there’s a significant outbreak that can be traced to WDW, I have no doubt they’d shut down.  I don’t think they’d have to at that point. Not many people would be willing to go to a place you could directly link the disease.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> That would be devastating to all the cm that just got recalled,  it would take a lot for them to be able to go back into unemployment


 I certainly hope it never happens. We’ve all had enough of it, no doubt about that. Hopefully they’ll be strict on enforcement to help reduce risks. I consider myself lucky that I have a real choice as to the risks I take.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> When things open, cases rise. This will happen all the time. Re-close now, same will happen when reopen.
> 
> There’s really not a correct way of doing this. Just gotta stay safe and try your best to continue to stay safe. I don’t know if closing down every time there is a spike makes sense.
> 
> And nobody has the answers sadly.
> 
> The same is going to happen to places who are phase 1 right now.
> 
> Disney is playing it safe but it’s also unrealistic to think they won’t have their own cases as they open. Can’t stop that.
> 
> Just gotta hope they stay mild as a majority are ( so they say ) and don’t end up with more hospitalizations. Which also is a little tricky because no matter what you have or go in there for, if you also have covid, they count it



definitely  - but hopefully this caneb a reminder/motivation for people to comply with guidance more.  Wearing a masks, social distancing, etc. they are there for a reason


----------



## Sandisw

Sandiz08 said:


> I doubt Disney will back track, it’s something we have to learn to live with at this point.



I don’t either but it may change when they decide to open more hotels.  We could see people get canceled and not moved like we have prior to park opening.

Rumors seem to be they are in no rush to open more resorts and could be why they are deciding only 3 weeks out..

Not good for guests holding out hope.  I do wish we would be getting an update on the park reservation system...even to say it’s still not quite ready, but we are aiming for X and allowing people to try about x days out.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely  - but hopefully this caneb a reminder/motivation for people to comply with guidance more.  Wearing a masks, social distancing, etc. they are there for a reason


Yes. It takes all of my strength not to yell at people that are out without masks.  Especially in enclosed places


----------



## hertamaniac

marx said:


> A few days ago, someone here posted something similar: How the numbers might be up in Florida, but hospitalizations are not because most of those infected are in their 20's.
> 
> The beaches near where I live seem to have lots of 20 somethings walking the boardwalks/beaches without social distancing and without masks, so I guess this is not specific to Florida.



I will share my observation as we spent most of last week in Naples for a staycation.  There was no shortage of beach and pier goers without adhering to social distancing.  We got our seafood to go as the dining areas on 5th Avenue were not hurting for business and didn't want to risk anything.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Doingitagain said:


> Unfortunately, with five adults and one child w/car seat and all our luggage for a week, we wouldn't fit in one car.


Minivan or suburban? We've fit four car seats, 3 adults, and everyone's luggage (incl 3 strollers and 2 coolers) into a minivan or suburban many times (note that this only works if at least 2/3 of the adults have flexible legs).
And one time, 4 adults, 2 car seats, and luggage (incl 2 strollers and 3 coolers) on a trip from Buffalo to DC to Gettysburg and back to Buffalo.
It's not comfortable. But it is possible. It's like an adventure with an element of real life Tetris thrown in.


----------



## columbusdizfan

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am planning to.. not be able to plan. I am assuming that I will eat at QS. Usually I do TS only, and snacks-- and a LOT of BoG lunches to use the DP credits the best.  I have made a list of every item that I would want to eat, and its location, from QS at every park. If I get a TS rezzie, I will be surprised and happy, then.


I'm a planner and can't handle the not planning. But just saw your post and it made me giddy with joy. I can obsessively plan something still. Thank you!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

SaintsManiac said:


> That mid July reopening looks smarter than ever.


Plus the media can’t say WDW opening caused the spike.  Guaranteed the media here would be jumping all over Disney if it were open.  I wonder how Disneyland will open with their large increases, too.


----------



## Bomahog

jarestel said:


> Here's the thing... Anyone who is expecting the full Disney experience, please cancel and rebook for some point in the future. You will NOT be getting the full Disney experience anytime soon. For those with a more adventurous spirit, we will see you soon!


----------



## RamblingMad

columbusdizfan said:


> I'm a planner and can't handle the not planning. But just saw your post and it made me giddy with joy. I can obsessively plan something still. Thank you!



I hate planning. I’m sure Disney is driving all of the planners crazy. It’s a cruel punishment.


----------



## princesscinderella

marx said:


> A few days ago, someone here posted something similar: How the numbers might be up in Florida, but hospitalizations are not because most of those infected are in their 20's.
> 
> The beaches near where I live seem to have lots of 20 somethings walking the boardwalks/beaches without social distancing and without masks, so I guess this is not specific to Florida.



I can attest that the hospitalization numbers in one of our busiest hospitals in Broward County (2nd worst Covid number to Dade County) is way down compared to the beginning of the epidemic.  My good friend is an ICU nurse there and she told me they only have 3 Covid patients on their floor right now.  There are still hospitalization on the Covid floor but they are not getting so sick that they need Intensive care.  Fingers crossed that the Virus is actually getting weaker and/or they are getting better at managing the virus in those infected.  As along as the hospitalizations are down I don’t think Disney will have to close again once they reopen.


----------



## westie55

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> When things open, cases rise. This will happen all the time. Re-close now, same will happen when reopen.
> 
> There’s really not a correct way of doing this. Just gotta stay safe and try your best to continue to stay safe. I don’t know if closing down every time there is a spike makes sense.
> 
> And nobody has the answers sadly.
> 
> The same is going to happen to places who are phase 1 right now.
> 
> Disney is playing it safe but it’s also unrealistic to think they won’t have their own cases as they open. Can’t stop that.
> 
> Just gotta hope they stay mild as a majority are ( so they say ) and don’t end up with more hospitalizations. Which also is a little tricky because no matter what you have or go in there for, if you also have covid, they count it



Not necessarily. NJ went from lockdown to phase 2 and numbers continued to decline steadily. NY went from lockdown and is now ready to start phase 3 tomorrow in some parts of the state, also showing a decline all the while. This proves that opening can happen without seeing spikes. Perhaps that will change, but so far so good up in this neck of the woods. And our new positive case numbers (with far more robust testing) are only a small fraction of what FL is now seeing. Funny how we are the only states (and CT) made to quarantine upon entry to FL...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Yes. It takes all of my strength not to yell at people that are out without masks.  Especially in enclosed places


I have appointments tomorrow with home builders and am taking extra masks along to pass out if they’re not wearing them.  At least everyone at WDW will come in the park with a mask.


----------



## rteetz

Hit 3 million views today at some point!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I have appointments tomorrow with home builders and am taking extra masks along to pass out if they’re not wearing them.  At least everyone at WDW will come in the park with a mask.


We met with some people about land yesterday and no one was wearing a mask except us. At least no one was shaking hands. And there were only 3 people in the office.
I would feel better if mask rules were enforced everywhere. I keep seeing reports that UO is doing a good job at that, but I've seen pics (on these boards) where a lot of guests can be seen with their masks down (not eating or drinking).


----------



## SMRT-1

The most disappointing thing about Disney's face covering policy requiring ear loops is that it prohibits the pun-tastic possibilities of this...


----------



## Bomahog

Sing slowly and with feeling to the old tune “You Are My Sunshine “. We need you SOONSHINE, Where are you SOONSHINE? Our plans are worthless in this big mess. We wake up hoping, you’re there to greet us, with news on how to handle this


----------



## cakebaker

westie55 said:


> Not necessarily. NJ went from lockdown to phase 2 and numbers continued to decline steadily. NY went from lockdown and is now ready to start phase 3 tomorrow in some parts of the state, also showing a decline all the while. This proves that opening can happen without seeing spikes. Perhaps that will change, but so far so good up in this neck of the woods. And our new positive case numbers (with far more robust testing) are only a small fraction of what FL is now seeing. Funny how we are the only states (and CT) made to quarantine upon entry to FL...


Your area locked down longer and tighter and this is proof that it worked. I wish my state had, but as it is, we’re seeing record numbers now with my city leading the state. We also have a convention coming in August that isn’t going to help matters.


----------



## RamblingMad

jenjersnap said:


> I have never had any complaints with Giordano’s! But Lou Malnati’s and Exchequer Pub are my Chicago favorites.
> 
> I picked the wrong day to re-start keto. Would kill for pizza right now, even unexciting Colorado pan pizza.



Fasting is so much easier. With restaurants closed at WDW, that should be easy.


----------



## vinotinto

Disney knows that the cases were not going to be reduced sufficiently any time soon, and this is why they have such stringent capacity and safety measures. When Disney mandated masks for everyone 2 years and older, a lot of people thought Disney had gone crazy overboard.  We still get questions here about whether masks will be mandated over the summer. The one thing that we know is that COVID is most likely to spread through droplets when people cough, sneeze, talk, sing, laugh. The best way to limit the distance the droplets travel is with masks. Disney has a good plan in place to reopen that includes lower capacity to provide better distancing, requiring masks, and providing sanitizing stations, etc., and given those plans, it would be unlikely that they don't reopen.

(My apologies in advance to our fearless moderator for the M word).


----------



## Sandiz08

cakebaker said:


> If there’s a significant outbreak that can be traced to WDW, I have no doubt they’d shut down.  I don’t think they’d have to at that point. Not many people would be willing to go to a place you could directly link the disease.


Well we can all hope the outbreak never happens. Disneyworld is  requiring masks, a lot of other businesses don’t, it’s going to be hard to blame Disney.


----------



## scott_flute

jenjersnap said:


> I have never had any complaints with Giordano’s! But Lou Malnati’s and Exchequer Pub are my Chicago favorites.
> 
> I picked the wrong day to re-start keto. Would kill for pizza right now, even unexciting Colorado pan pizza.


 I loooove Exchequer!! They’re my go-to! I seriously eat there on a weekly basis


----------



## Sandiz08

Sandisw said:


> I don’t either but it may change when they decide to open more hotels.  We could see people get canceled and not moved like we have prior to park opening.
> 
> Rumors seem to be they are in no rush to open more resorts and could be why they are deciding only 3 weeks out..
> 
> Not good for guests holding out hope.  I do wish we would be getting an update on the park reservation system...even to say it’s still not quite ready, but we are aiming for X and allowing people to try about x days out.


Yeah I can totally see that happening.


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> The cities and states getting hit now were never really hit in the first place. The virus is playing catch up. People have been out and about for over a month in NY, yet the cases continue to go down. It hasn’t disappeared, but that doesnt mean its what it was in March and April


Well, I live in NY and I can tell you that this is not really accurate. In different parts of the state people have been "out and about" just over a few weeks, in Phases one and two. Phase one meant virtually nothing, as most of what was added were some jobs (construction, agriculture, and retail curb side) and doctors could expand seeing patients. That lasted two weeks. NYC is not even through a week of phase one. Phase two allows a bit more (haircuts and outside dining) and that just began for my area a week ago. The idea that this is going away, or that it will not spread if given the opportunity is misguided. I would expect Disney to adhere to all of their restrictions for quite some time. They do not want to look bad in all of this. I would not be surprised if Florida needed to institute new restrictions before the July 11th opening that may inhibit Disney's ability to open due to expanding numbers. I hope not, but I wouldn't bet against the virus.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Hit 3 million views today at some point!



At least 500,000 are mine.


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> At least 500,000 are mine.


I’ll take credit for 10,000 lol


----------



## LSUmiss

Doingitagain said:


> I drive a mini van, and it would not fit us, even to the airport.


You can rent a suburban.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandiz08 said:


> Well we can all hope the outbreak never happens. Disneyworld is  requiring masks, a lot of other businesses don’t, it’s going to be hard to blame Disney.


 It’s certainly the last thing I’d want to see. I don’t think Disney can be blamed regardless. They’re opening later and slower than anyone and for whatever their reasons are, it helps insure them against taking the blame.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> Hit 3 million views today at some point!


I feel part of this greater community of Disney reopening limbo fans. Thank you all!


----------



## Badlands2020

You can't rent a boat?!?!?!  That seems like a good distant activity when so much is closed!  The boats cant get that close to each other and they could do reservations required.    They could decontaminate the boat pretty easily with a solution spray every part is designed to handle water so its not like a spray solution wouldn't be easy to spray on surfaces.   Disney is just being super cheap!!!!!!   some of those cancellations are purely to save money.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

glocker said:


> Well, I live in NY and I can tell you that this is not really accurate. In different parts of the state people have been "out and about" just over a few weeks, in Phases one and two. Phase one meant virtually nothing, as most of what was added were some jobs (construction, agriculture, and retail curb side) and doctors could expand seeing patients. That lasted two weeks. NYC is not even through a week of phase one. Phase two allows a bit more (haircuts and outside dining) and that just began for my area a week ago. The idea that this is going away, or that it will not spread if given the opportunity is misguided. I would expect Disney to adhere to all of their restrictions for quite some time. They do not want to look bad in all of this. I would not be surprised if Florida needed to institute new restrictions before the July 11th opening that may inhibit Disney's ability to open due to expanding numbers. I hope not, but I wouldn't bet against the virus.


I don’t think that will happen as UO, Seaworld , Busch Gardens, LEGOLAND and many small venues would all have to close, also.  Hopefully this spike will decline as time goes on.  If everything closes the spike will happen again once it reopens.


----------



## Badlands2020

If you are going to visit in 2020 purchase an extra battery charger before you go!   Those battery kiosks are gonna be out with you needing a smart phone to do everything.   I've heard some restaurants will have QR code menus not even paper so seems like you will be on your mobile phone all day between line ques, restaurants, you will really need a phone now which im not thrilled about.   Like getting off the screens on a vacation.  

Just wore a mask with sunglasses lol alot harder in high humidity then you think!   Disneyland (cali) seems alot more pleasant with much lower humidity than Florida.  Masks are just less of big deal


----------



## Jrb1979

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I don’t think that will happen as UO, Seaworld , Busch Gardens, LEGOLAND and many small venues would all have to close, also.  Hopefully this spike will decline as time goes on.  If everything closes the spike will happen again once it reopens.


Not true at all. Here in Ontario Canada where I live we have started reopening and our numbers have gone down to below 200 a day. People just need to practice social distancing. Its not hard to do. Its not like asking you to build a pyramid.


----------



## mamapenguin

yulilin3 said:


> lol. Yeah, I mean it's very cool if you like basketball or have someone in your group that likes it. I think it's a good addition but would've preferred they kept DisneyQuest


Disney Quest was really cool. Disney should have just kept it up. I miss the pirate game and the jungle cruise. My kids loved playing there and the food was pretty good too.


----------



## skeeter31

Badlands2020 said:


> You can't rent a boat?!?!?!  That seems like a good distant activity when so much is closed!  The boats cant get that close to each other and they could do reservations required.    They could decontaminate the boat pretty easily with a solution spray every part is designed to handle water so its not like a spray solution wouldn't be easy to spray on surfaces.   Disney is just being super cheap!!!!!!   some of those cancellations are purely to save money.


Most of the boat rentals are staffed by CP. Without the CP staff things like this will go by the wayside for a while as they can’t pull FT or PT staff to man these things.
And it’s not really about being cheap. Boat rentals are a total money maker for Disney. Those boats are decades old, paid off in full, and they’re getting $100+ for a hour rental. They’re raking when they‘re busy.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> Not true at all. Here in Ontario Canada where I live we have started reopening and our numbers have gone down to below 200 a day. People just need to practice social distancing. Its not hard to do. Its not like asking you to build a pyramid.


Unfortunately it’s hard to social distance when thousands are protesting.  Unless you stay in a bubble cases will rise as people go out more.  As long as everyone in Ontario never ventures out of Ontario you may stay low.  Once travel is lifted things can change quickly.  I do my part but obviously some don’t.


----------



## Farro

I think we should all make a deal to leave dire Covid predictions out of this thread. I'll refrain from it too.
No need to go back to the dark, depressing posts of March.  

We are all capable of watching the news for this info (heck, just read the community board). And everyone wear your masks or don't go.

Disney will do what they do and as of now they are opening!

Let's go back to complaining about Disney, complaining about people complaining about Disney, who's better - Universal or Disney, how soon is now....


----------



## deserrai

SMRT-1 said:


> The most disappointing thing about Disney's face covering policy requiring ear loops is that it prohibits the pun-tastic possibilities of this...
> 
> View attachment 501282


Go Gators!


----------



## Jrb1979

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Unfortunately it’s hard to social distance when thousands are protesting.  Unless you stay in a bubble cases will rise as people go out more.  As long as everyone in Ontario never ventures out of Ontario you may stay low.  Once travel is lifted things can change quickly.  I do my part but obviously some don’t.


From what all levels of government has said the Border won't be opening anytime soon. I do expect to see cases rise upon opening things but to see such big spikes is concerning.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I think we should all make a deal to leave dire Covid predictions out of this thread. I'll refrain from it too.
> No need to go back to the dark, depressing posts of March.
> 
> We are all capable of watching the news for this info (heck, just read the community board). And everyone wear your masks or don't go.
> 
> Disney will do what they do and as of now they are opening!
> 
> Let's go back to complaining about Disney, complaining about people complaining about Disney, who's better - Universal or Disney, how soon is now....


Its hard to ignore after seeing numbers rise. It is concerning to Disney and Universal. With numbers rising the longer the restrictions they have in place will stay.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> Not true at all. Here in Ontario Canada where I live we have started reopening and our numbers have gone down to below 200 a day. People just need to practice social distancing. Its not hard to do. Its not like asking you to build a pyramid.



its hard for peope here unfortunately.


----------



## andyman8

Long post alert.

I think we on this thread can get tunnel-vision sometimes and forget about the larger picture in regard to WDW's reopening. Based on everything I've been told and heard, it's clear to me that Disney is playing the long game here, not the July 11 game here, and they're designing the park reservation system with that in mind. If you think that when the first batch of park reservations are released there isn't going to be massive delays, system errors, and headaches, then you're fooling yourself. Just look at any shopDisney limited release, VIPASSHOLDER Night release, Moonlight Magic release, etc. They're not building the reservation system to accommodate the massive wave of requests that will surely hit it on Day 1; they're building it to sustain the more moderate demand it will see as the year progresses. It will also be tweaked and changed along the way.

The Shanghai Disneyland reservation system initially used an algorithm similar to the ones used to sell special event/Disney After Hours tickets online. Essentially, Disney took their desired capacity limit, subtracted a number of tickets to account for APs, then sold that number of tickets through the online portal. They used a separate system or algorithm to allow APs to reserve their spot online. The idea here being that new ticket holders and APs didn't pull from the same pool of reservations. It would theoretically be possible that all AP spots were taken, while new tickets were still available. This is why it took more than three weeks for them to introduce a new algorithm for General Admission ticket holders to be able to use an existing ticket to make a reservation.

This type of system can work in parks like Shanghai and Hong Kong where their audience is more localized and doesn't plan/purchase tickets nearly as far in advance as WDW guests do. They also don't have dated tickets, Park Hopper, wide use of multi-day tickets, or 30,000 hotel rooms to consider. That same set of algorithms would introduce a ridiculous amount of headaches (and potentially shut people out), so they have to build a whole system from the ground up, one that ideally pulls from the same pool rather than Disney creating several pools of reservations. There are still details that need to be worked out, and I'd imagine will hear an update regarding resorts before we see the reservation system roll out, even if that update is "DVC and FW only for the time being."

That's already a complicated situation, but then add the recent uptick in cases around most of the country and the situation becomes even more difficult. In South Florida, which has seen a far greater number of cases than Central Florida, county officials have not attributed the current trends to reopening (some of which start more than a month ago) but rather noncompliance with face masks and social distancing. As someone who has been out and about in the South Florida for the last week or so, I believe they are very much correct. A number of bloggers and vloggers have also reported this in Central Florida, particularly outside of the parks. Why does what happens outside of the parks matter? Because that's where the CMs are when they're not working. Because there are many locals who spend time outside of the parks who then go into the parks. So what does this actually mean for the parks? I think it's likely that they are even more careful and measured with capacity and other restrictions. Any sort of "relaxing" of the stated restrictions gets pushed off further and further as these trends continue (I'm looking at you, September and October people). It also means firmer enforcement than we've seen from Disney before. That's my assessment; you can disagree but I'm not arguing about it, so please don't quote this post if you're going to argue about it. This isn't the place for it.

Disney has always been very cautious, and this situation will be no different. Just a few days ago WESH-TV (the local NBC affiliate for Central Florida) ran a story about if the Central Florida parks reopened too early. You can argue about the merits of that story (but please don't with me, I've had enough with the off topic media-bashing in this thread), but the reality is that stories like that drive a narrative, a narrative Disney absolutely wants no part of. Even if cases persist with this trend a month from now (who knows?), Disney will point to the extensive measures they're taking as evidence of the safety of WDW, and if those local officials are to be believed, theoretically Disney would curtail big waves of new cases by firmly enforcing face masks and social distancing.

As Remy and others have said, it is apparent to me that Disney is preparing a solution as closure-proof as possible. That may seem excessive to some. It may "ruin" the magic. That's okay, but Disney has been very honest with everyone (more so than they usually are). Disney has provided a comprehensive list of what restaurants will and will not be open on June 22. They've even given a glimpse at what the menus will look like. They've provided a detailed list of amenities and services that will and will not be available.  I don't want to get into the WDW vs. UOR debate (love them both), but I still couldn't tell you which restaurants at the UOR Loews Hotels are operating. There is certainly a lot more to be released but Disney has also advised that right now may not be the right time for everyone to visit WDW. If you're not okay with that uncertainty, (and I don't say this in a mean-spirited way at all) I'd advise you to cancel. I'm amazed by how many posters here have drawn lines in the sand only for Disney to then cross those lines and then the posters move those lines to something else. Again, now may not be the right time for you to visit WDW.

I want answers just as much as everyone else here, and I've done whatever I can to try to get them, but even folks inside Disney don't seem to have the answers yet. That should tell you a lot about where things stand. I'm far from a Disney apologist (I criticized them for raising the prices at Topolino's yesterday lol), but I also recognize the operational nightmare that is reopening a resort as large as WDW (with so many moving parts) in the middle of a pandemic. More to the point, one thing I've learned from ticket price increases is that my wallet speaks more than my mouth does. I can get worked up on here about how ridiculously expensive my AP is each year, but I'm still renewing anyways. The only message that sends to Disney is that I'm okay with the increases. If you're really upset about this, then again, I'd advise you to cancel. At the very least, you'd be giving yourself a rest and it might make your next trip that much better or more special, but arguing on here is going to get you nowhere.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> That mid July reopening looks smarter than ever.


Watch Disney hit two peaks with one stone. Peak Heat. Peak Cases.... alas that will make it look like the dumbest reopening ever...


----------



## RamblingMad

mamapenguin said:


> Disney Quest was really cool. Disney should have just kept it up. I miss the pirate game and the jungle cruise. My kids loved playing there and the food was pretty good too.



It wasn’t that good.

But Disney needs more stuff to do at night with the parks closing early and no fireworks.


----------



## Spridell

For Disney to not open (other parks close) there would have to be a very very very big spike in hospitalizations.

It has been said over and over here in Florida from local health officials they are NOT looking at actual NEW cases.  It is all about the hospitals now.  If Orange County hospitals start getting overrun then I can see steps being take to start shutting things down again.

As of now,, with these new spikes OC hospitals are doing just fine.  So really no point right now talking about another shutdown or Disney not opening.


----------



## RamblingMad

gottalovepluto said:


> Watch Disney hit two peaks with one stone. Peak Heat. Peak Cases.... alas that will make it look like the dumbest reopening ever...



They will reopen after UO has figured it out. People are going to go to UO and expect the same experience at WDW and not get it. This is going to frustrate families with teenagers.

I struggle going to Disney without fireworks or the show on the castle. It’s really a great way to end an evening in the park. UO doesn’t have anything close. The Hogwarts castle show is good, but it’s just not the same.


----------



## Farro

Here's one in the win column for Universal - watching all the you-tube channels I follow normally for Disney stuff posting their vlogs of visiting IOA /Universal makes me reallllllly want to go.

Like if Disney still has some crazy restrictions going on in May, or never brings back hopping, we may take two days from our trip and go to IOA/Universal Studios!   I would love to stay at the Royal Pacific, looks gorgeous!


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> Long post alert.
> 
> I think we on this thread can get tunnel-vision sometimes and forget about the larger picture in regard to WDW's reopening. Based on everything I've been told and heard, it's clear to me that Disney is playing the long game here, not the July 11 game here, and they're designing the park reservation system with that in mind. If you think that when the first batch of park reservations are released there isn't going to be massive delays, system errors, and headaches, then you're fooling yourself. Just look at any shopDisney limited release, VIPASSHOLDER Night release, Moonlight Magic release, etc. They're not building the reservation system to accommodate the massive wave of requests that will surely hit it on Day 1; they're building it to sustain the more moderate demand it will see as the year progresses. It will also be tweaked and changed along the way.
> 
> The Shanghai Disneyland reservation system initially used an algorithm similar to the ones used to sell special event/Disney After Hours tickets online. Essentially, Disney took their desired capacity limit, subtracted a number of tickets to account for APs, then sold that number of tickets through the online portal. They used a separate system or algorithm to allow APs to reserve their spot online. The idea here being that new ticket holders and APs didn't pull from the same pool of reservations. It would theoretically be possible that all AP spots were taken, while new tickets were still available. This is why it took more than three weeks for them to introduce a new algorithm for General Admission ticket holders to be able to use an existing ticket to make a reservation.
> 
> This type of system can work in parks like Shanghai and Hong Kong where their audience is more localized and doesn't plan/purchase tickets nearly as far in advance as WDW guests do. They also don't have dated tickets, Park Hopper, wide use of multi-day tickets, or 30,000 hotel rooms to consider. That same set of algorithms would introduce a ridiculous amount of headaches (and potentially shut people out), so they have to build a whole system from the ground up, one that ideally pulls from the same pool rather than Disney creating several pools of reservations. There are still details that need to be worked out, and I'd imagine will hear an update regarding resorts before we see the reservation system roll out, even if that update is "DVC and FW only for the time being."
> 
> That's already a complicated situation, but then add the recent uptick in cases around most of the country and the situation becomes even more difficult. In South Florida, which has seen a far greater number of cases than Central Florida, county officials have not attributed the current trends to reopening (some of which start more than a month ago) but rather noncompliance with face masks and social distancing. As someone who has been out and about in the South Florida for the last week or so, I believe they are very much correct. A number of bloggers and vloggers have also reported this in Central Florida, particularly outside of the parks. Why does what happens outside of the parks matter? Because that's where the CMs are when they're not working. Because there are many locals who spend time outside of the parks who then go into the parks. So what does this actually mean for the parks? I think it's likely that they are even more careful and measured with capacity and other restrictions. Any sort of "relaxing" of the stated restrictions gets pushed off further and further as these trends continue (I'm looking at you, September and October people). It also means firmer enforcement than we've seen from Disney before. That's my assessment; you can disagree but I'm not arguing about it, so please don't quote this post if you're going to argue about it. This isn't the place for it.
> 
> Disney has always been very cautious, and this situation will be no different. Just a few days ago WESH-TV (the local NBC affiliate for Central Florida) ran a story about if the Central Florida parks reopened too early. You can argue about the merits of that story (but please don't with me, I've had enough with the off topic media-bashing in this thread), but the reality is that stories like that drive a narrative, a narrative Disney absolutely wants no part of. Even if cases persist with this trend a month from now (who knows?), Disney will point to the extensive measures they're taking as evidence of the safety of WDW, and if those local officials are to be believed, theoretically Disney would curtail big waves of new cases by firmly enforcing face masks and social distancing.
> 
> As Remy and others have said, it is apparent to me that Disney is preparing a solution as closure-proof as possible. That may seem excessive to some. It may "ruin" the magic. That's okay, but Disney has been very honest with everyone (more so than they usually are). Disney has provided a comprehensive list of what restaurants will and will not be open on June 22. They've even given a glimpse at what the menus will look like. They've provided a detailed list of amenities and services that will and will not be available.  I don't want to get into the WDW vs. UOR debate (love them both), but I still couldn't tell you which restaurants at the UOR Loews Hotels are operating. There is certainly a lot more to be released but Disney has also advised that right now may not be the right time for everyone to visit WDW. If you're not okay with that uncertainty, (and I don't say this in a mean-spirited way at all) I'd advise you to cancel. I'm amazed by how many posters here have drawn lines in the sand only for Disney to then cross those lines and then the posters move those lines to something else. Again, now may not be the right time for you to visit WDW.
> 
> I want answers just as much as everyone else here, and I've done whatever I can to try to get them, but even folks inside Disney don't seem to have the answers yet. That should tell you a lot about where things stand. I'm far from a Disney apologist (I criticized them for raising the prices at Topolino's yesterday lol), but I also recognize the operational nightmare that is reopening a resort as large as WDW (with so many moving parts) in the middle of a pandemic. More to the point, one thing I've learned from ticket price increases is that my wallet speaks more than my mouth does. I can get worked up on here about how ridiculously expensive my AP is each year, but I'm still renewing anyways. The only message that sends to Disney is that I'm okay with the increases. If you're really upset about this, then again, I'd advise you to cancel. At the very least, you'd be giving yourself a rest and it might make your next trip that much better or more special, but arguing on here is going to get you nowhere.


You explained way more eloquently than I could that the reservation system is not a short term modification and that they are virus-proofing (as much as they can virus-proof with safety modification) the parks and resorts for longer-term.

But, Disney fans are engrained in their ways. I just saw a post about someone that will be rebooking for 2021 because they don’t want to deal with park reservations. Uhm, no, they are not building this entire new system to only have it in place a few months.


----------



## Doingitagain

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Minivan or suburban? We've fit four car seats, 3 adults, and everyone's luggage (incl 3 strollers and 2 coolers) into a minivan or suburban many times (note that this only works if at least 2/3 of the adults have flexible legs).
> And one time, 4 adults, 2 car seats, and luggage (incl 2 strollers and 3 coolers) on a trip from Buffalo to DC to Gettysburg and back to Buffalo.
> It's not comfortable. But it is possible. It's like an adventure with an element of real life Tetris thrown in.


Wow, that is Tetris! Our three guys are over 6 feet tall and we will have at least 8 suitcases since we are bringing things to entertain us in the room since we don't know what will be open.


----------



## courtney1188

westie55 said:


> Not necessarily. NJ went from lockdown to phase 2 and numbers continued to decline steadily. NY went from lockdown and is now ready to start phase 3 tomorrow in some parts of the state, also showing a decline all the while. This proves that opening can happen without seeing spikes. Perhaps that will change, but so far so good up in this neck of the woods. And our new positive case numbers (with far more robust testing) are only a small fraction of what FL is now seeing. Funny how we are the only states (and CT) made to quarantine upon entry to FL...



Agreed. It was pretty bad here in Michigan at first too, but now even with testing up and things starting to reopen, we’re only at about 180-200 new cases per day. So I don’t really get the attempts to make it seem like a smart decision to keep pushing forward with numbers increasing.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Look at this point, I am just happy to be able to go to Disney and hopefully get to each park and Disney Springs. I just need some Disney Magic in my life!!!


----------



## sunandsmiles

Thought these tidbits on HK were interesting regarding park reservation timeframe:
https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/park-visit-reservation/?f=prve01
And also, re: AP extensions (there is a section called Membership Extension):
https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/faq/tickets/closure-special-arrangements/


----------



## Raggou

sunandsmiles said:


> Thought these tidbits on HK were interesting regarding park reservation timeframe:
> https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/park-visit-reservation/?f=prve01
> And also, re: AP extensions (there is a section called Membership Extension):
> https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/faq/tickets/closure-special-arrangements/



Of course  Hong Kong Disneyland seems to have actual details about the reservations haha 

Quote:
Magic Access members can begin reserving their visit from June 15th, after which the system will open for public reservation from June 16th 12:00nn.

To maintain appropriate social distance among Guests, Hong Kong Disneyland has introduced capacity control in our Park. All Guests are required to reserve their visit date with their valid tickets, membership cards or ticket vouchers/confirmation through this website within 7 days prior to their visit to the Park. Magic Access Members may book 1 day in advance of the public.


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel 1715 said:


> Look at this point, I am just happy to be able to go to Disney and hopefully get to each park and Disney Springs. I just need some Disney Magic in my life!!!


As long as you're prepared for a realistic magic.  It won't be the same magic as usual,  if you know that,  you'l be fine


----------



## Ariel 1715

yulilin3 said:


> As long as you're prepared for a realistic magic.  It won't be the same magic as usual,  if you know that,  you'l be fine


Any day in Disney even in a face mask is better than anywhere else! As long as they are open I will be there!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Long post alert.
> 
> I think we on this thread can get tunnel-vision sometimes and forget about the larger picture in regard to WDW's reopening. Based on everything I've been told and heard, it's clear to me that Disney is playing the long game here, not the July 11 game here, and they're designing the park reservation system with that in mind. If you think that when the first batch of park reservations are released there isn't going to be massive delays, system errors, and headaches, then you're fooling yourself. Just look at any shopDisney limited release, VIPASSHOLDER Night release, Moonlight Magic release, etc. They're not building the reservation system to accommodate the massive wave of requests that will surely hit it on Day 1; they're building it to sustain the more moderate demand it will see as the year progresses. It will also be tweaked and changed along the way.
> 
> The Shanghai Disneyland reservation system initially used an algorithm similar to the ones used to sell special event/Disney After Hours tickets online. Essentially, Disney took their desired capacity limit, subtracted a number of tickets to account for APs, then sold that number of tickets through the online portal. They used a separate system or algorithm to allow APs to reserve their spot online. The idea here being that new ticket holders and APs didn't pull from the same pool of reservations. It would theoretically be possible that all AP spots were taken, while new tickets were still available. This is why it took more than three weeks for them to introduce a new algorithm for General Admission ticket holders to be able to use an existing ticket to make a reservation.
> 
> This type of system can work in parks like Shanghai and Hong Kong where their audience is more localized and doesn't plan/purchase tickets nearly as far in advance as WDW guests do. They also don't have dated tickets, Park Hopper, wide use of multi-day tickets, or 30,000 hotel rooms to consider. That same set of algorithms would introduce a ridiculous amount of headaches (and potentially shut people out), so they have to build a whole system from the ground up, one that ideally pulls from the same pool rather than Disney creating several pools of reservations. There are still details that need to be worked out, and I'd imagine will hear an update regarding resorts before we see the reservation system roll out, even if that update is "DVC and FW only for the time being."
> 
> That's already a complicated situation, but then add the recent uptick in cases around most of the country and the situation becomes even more difficult. In South Florida, which has seen a far greater number of cases than Central Florida, county officials have not attributed the current trends to reopening (some of which start more than a month ago) but rather noncompliance with face masks and social distancing. As someone who has been out and about in the South Florida for the last week or so, I believe they are very much correct. A number of bloggers and vloggers have also reported this in Central Florida, particularly outside of the parks. Why does what happens outside of the parks matter? Because that's where the CMs are when they're not working. Because there are many locals who spend time outside of the parks who then go into the parks. So what does this actually mean for the parks? I think it's likely that they are even more careful and measured with capacity and other restrictions. Any sort of "relaxing" of the stated restrictions gets pushed off further and further as these trends continue (I'm looking at you, September and October people). It also means firmer enforcement than we've seen from Disney before. That's my assessment; you can disagree but I'm not arguing about it, so please don't quote this post if you're going to argue about it. This isn't the place for it.
> 
> Disney has always been very cautious, and this situation will be no different. Just a few days ago WESH-TV (the local NBC affiliate for Central Florida) ran a story about if the Central Florida parks reopened too early. You can argue about the merits of that story (but please don't with me, I've had enough with the off topic media-bashing in this thread), but the reality is that stories like that drive a narrative, a narrative Disney absolutely wants no part of. Even if cases persist with this trend a month from now (who knows?), Disney will point to the extensive measures they're taking as evidence of the safety of WDW, and if those local officials are to be believed, theoretically Disney would curtail big waves of new cases by firmly enforcing face masks and social distancing.
> 
> As Remy and others have said, it is apparent to me that Disney is preparing a solution as closure-proof as possible. That may seem excessive to some. It may "ruin" the magic. That's okay, but Disney has been very honest with everyone (more so than they usually are). Disney has provided a comprehensive list of what restaurants will and will not be open on June 22. They've even given a glimpse at what the menus will look like. They've provided a detailed list of amenities and services that will and will not be available.  I don't want to get into the WDW vs. UOR debate (love them both), but I still couldn't tell you which restaurants at the UOR Loews Hotels are operating. There is certainly a lot more to be released but Disney has also advised that right now may not be the right time for everyone to visit WDW. If you're not okay with that uncertainty, (and I don't say this in a mean-spirited way at all) I'd advise you to cancel. I'm amazed by how many posters here have drawn lines in the sand only for Disney to then cross those lines and then the posters move those lines to something else. Again, now may not be the right time for you to visit WDW.
> 
> I want answers just as much as everyone else here, and I've done whatever I can to try to get them, but even folks inside Disney don't seem to have the answers yet. That should tell you a lot about where things stand. I'm far from a Disney apologist (I criticized them for raising the prices at Topolino's yesterday lol), but I also recognize the operational nightmare that is reopening a resort as large as WDW (with so many moving parts) in the middle of a pandemic. More to the point, one thing I've learned from ticket price increases is that my wallet speaks more than my mouth does. I can get worked up on here about how ridiculously expensive my AP is each year, but I'm still renewing anyways. The only message that sends to Disney is that I'm okay with the increases. If you're really upset about this, then again, I'd advise you to cancel. At the very least, you'd be giving yourself a rest and it might make your next trip that much better or more special, but arguing on here is going to get you nowhere.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Doingitagain said:


> Wow, that is Tetris! Our three guys are over 6 feet tall and we will have at least 8 suitcases since we are bringing things to entertain us in the room since we don't know what will be open.


Yep, my mom is short but my dads over 6 feet, and my brother is 6'6" and built like a linebacker. It's made sharing a car (minivan) on vacation with my family a challenge, but we've done it. We also have kids with special needs, so in addition to my habit of packing the kitchen sink, we also have to bring along boxes of formula for tube feeds, etc. DH esp doesn't appreciate it when he's packing the car and I start playing the Tetris theme song on my phone 

DH and I have an adults-only trip starting July 30. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for reports of how WDW transportation is - wait times, how full buses are, if the skyliner is running - and maybe rent a car. (More likely to rent one in Nov when the kids are with us, since it's not quite as bad waiting an hour for a bus without tired kids fussing at us.)

I'm also curious about how difficult it will be to come by dining reservations (at resorts and parks). If it's difficult to get into TS, will we be waiting forever at CS? Will CS have menus so parred down that we can't find things to eat? How will grocery delivery actually work? These are questions that I wish they'd answer so we could make a more informed decision about car rental (I'd like to know sooner than later if we need to drive to a grocery ourselves, or need to be able to drive to off-site restaurants.)


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

andyman8 said:


> Long post alert.
> 
> I think we on this thread can get tunnel-vision sometimes and forget about the larger picture in regard to WDW's reopening. Based on everything I've been told and heard, it's clear to me that Disney is playing the long game here, not the July 11 game here, and they're designing the park reservation system with that in mind. If you think that when the first batch of park reservations are released there isn't going to be massive delays, system errors, and headaches, then you're fooling yourself. Just look at any shopDisney limited release, VIPASSHOLDER Night release, Moonlight Magic release, etc. They're not building the reservation system to accommodate the massive wave of requests that will surely hit it on Day 1; they're building it to sustain the more moderate demand it will see as the year progresses. It will also be tweaked and changed along the way.
> 
> The Shanghai Disneyland reservation system initially used an algorithm similar to the ones used to sell special event/Disney After Hours tickets online. Essentially, Disney took their desired capacity limit, subtracted a number of tickets to account for APs, then sold that number of tickets through the online portal. They used a separate system or algorithm to allow APs to reserve their spot online. The idea here being that new ticket holders and APs didn't pull from the same pool of reservations. It would theoretically be possible that all AP spots were taken, while new tickets were still available. This is why it took more than three weeks for them to introduce a new algorithm for General Admission ticket holders to be able to use an existing ticket to make a reservation.
> 
> This type of system can work in parks like Shanghai and Hong Kong where their audience is more localized and doesn't plan/purchase tickets nearly as far in advance as WDW guests do. They also don't have dated tickets, Park Hopper, wide use of multi-day tickets, or 30,000 hotel rooms to consider. That same set of algorithms would introduce a ridiculous amount of headaches (and potentially shut people out), so they have to build a whole system from the ground up, one that ideally pulls from the same pool rather than Disney creating several pools of reservations. There are still details that need to be worked out, and I'd imagine will hear an update regarding resorts before we see the reservation system roll out, even if that update is "DVC and FW only for the time being."
> 
> That's already a complicated situation, but then add the recent uptick in cases around most of the country and the situation becomes even more difficult. In South Florida, which has seen a far greater number of cases than Central Florida, county officials have not attributed the current trends to reopening (some of which start more than a month ago) but rather noncompliance with face masks and social distancing. As someone who has been out and about in the South Florida for the last week or so, I believe they are very much correct. A number of bloggers and vloggers have also reported this in Central Florida, particularly outside of the parks. Why does what happens outside of the parks matter? Because that's where the CMs are when they're not working. Because there are many locals who spend time outside of the parks who then go into the parks. So what does this actually mean for the parks? I think it's likely that they are even more careful and measured with capacity and other restrictions. Any sort of "relaxing" of the stated restrictions gets pushed off further and further as these trends continue (I'm looking at you, September and October people). It also means firmer enforcement than we've seen from Disney before. That's my assessment; you can disagree but I'm not arguing about it, so please don't quote this post if you're going to argue about it. This isn't the place for it.
> 
> Disney has always been very cautious, and this situation will be no different. Just a few days ago WESH-TV (the local NBC affiliate for Central Florida) ran a story about if the Central Florida parks reopened too early. You can argue about the merits of that story (but please don't with me, I've had enough with the off topic media-bashing in this thread), but the reality is that stories like that drive a narrative, a narrative Disney absolutely wants no part of. Even if cases persist with this trend a month from now (who knows?), Disney will point to the extensive measures they're taking as evidence of the safety of WDW, and if those local officials are to be believed, theoretically Disney would curtail big waves of new cases by firmly enforcing face masks and social distancing.
> 
> As Remy and others have said, it is apparent to me that Disney is preparing a solution as closure-proof as possible. That may seem excessive to some. It may "ruin" the magic. That's okay, but Disney has been very honest with everyone (more so than they usually are). Disney has provided a comprehensive list of what restaurants will and will not be open on June 22. They've even given a glimpse at what the menus will look like. They've provided a detailed list of amenities and services that will and will not be available.  I don't want to get into the WDW vs. UOR debate (love them both), but I still couldn't tell you which restaurants at the UOR Loews Hotels are operating. There is certainly a lot more to be released but Disney has also advised that right now may not be the right time for everyone to visit WDW. If you're not okay with that uncertainty, (and I don't say this in a mean-spirited way at all) I'd advise you to cancel. I'm amazed by how many posters here have drawn lines in the sand only for Disney to then cross those lines and then the posters move those lines to something else. Again, now may not be the right time for you to visit WDW.
> 
> I want answers just as much as everyone else here, and I've done whatever I can to try to get them, but even folks inside Disney don't seem to have the answers yet. That should tell you a lot about where things stand. I'm far from a Disney apologist (I criticized them for raising the prices at Topolino's yesterday lol), but I also recognize the operational nightmare that is reopening a resort as large as WDW (with so many moving parts) in the middle of a pandemic. More to the point, one thing I've learned from ticket price increases is that my wallet speaks more than my mouth does. I can get worked up on here about how ridiculously expensive my AP is each year, but I'm still renewing anyways. The only message that sends to Disney is that I'm okay with the increases. If you're really upset about this, then again, I'd advise you to cancel. At the very least, you'd be giving yourself a rest and it might make your next trip that much better or more special, but arguing on here is going to get you nowhere.



This needs to be its own opinion piece on the internet. You succinctly and kindly explain the current state of Disney World. It's a piece that every conversation can point back to now and later.


----------



## randumb0

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.



If you have to just meet the driver outside


----------



## brockash

Doingitagain said:


> I drive a mini van, and it would not fit us, even to the airport.


I was going to say the same thing.  We just rented a minivan in Orlando with 2 adults and 3 kids for 5/6 days and we were pushing for space...so much so; we ended up not bringing our stroller and instead rented one because I knew it wouldn't fit.  I can imagine 5 adults and 1 child could be pretty hard to fit with luggage etc.


----------



## Jroceagles

brockash said:


> I was going to say the same thing.  We just rented a minivan in Orlando with 2 adults and 3 kids for 5/6 days and we were pushing for space...so much so; we ended up not bringing our stroller and instead rented one because I knew it wouldn't fit.  I can imagine 5 adults and 1 child could be pretty hard to fit with luggage etc.


8 passenger?


----------



## Rebma512

RamblingMad said:


> Fasting is so much easier. With restaurants closed at WDW, that should be easy.


Look up meatzza @jenjersnap. I can’t remember if it’s giordannos or Lou mal that does it, but one of em does! Meat crust...mmmm, for some


----------



## brockash

Jroceagles said:


> 8 passenger?


It was 7 (2 in the middle row,) but yeah we wouldn't have been able to fit a stroller with everything else.


----------



## jenjersnap

Sadly, I don’t live in Chicago anymore so neither place is an option, but I do make meatza at home! So good! 



Rebma512 said:


> Look up meatzza @jenjersnap. I can’t remember if it’s giordannos or Lou mal that does it, but one of em does! Meat crust...mmmm, for some


----------



## Rebma512

jenjersnap said:


> Sadly, I don’t live in Chicago anymore so neither place is an option, but I do make meatza at home! So good!


It’s probably expensive but I’m also pretty sure lous delivers! My MIL sends pizzas from lous from Chicago down to FL every year

sorry for being OT


----------



## aweehughes

Doingitagain said:


> Wow, that is Tetris! Our three guys are over 6 feet tall and we will have at least 8 suitcases since we are bringing things to entertain us in the room since we don't know what will be open.


Our last trip in December we rented a minivan from MD to FL. We had four adults, a tween, and a kid in a car seat. We had an issue with the AC once we got to Florida and Enterprise was kind enough to upgrade us to a Suburban—we are now car shopping for one.


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> All caught up again.
> 
> Budget cutbacks are def a thing - a few resorts may not open for weeks or months - they are waiting to see how demand is going to be among the general population (those aside from the Disney diehards on the various message boards)  Many travel blogs and travel insider media is predicting a slow return to travel for the near future.
> 
> fireworks..  an easy way for Disney to save allot of money. - each fireworks show runs between $45,000 and $55,000 which translates to 15 to 20 million a year.  My guess is since it’s a big way to cover budget losses... fireworks may for a while be “special events” or special occasion events.
> 
> Lots of talk about getting WDW back to normal..  but with Bob Chapek at the helm it could be awhile.  In some of the interviews he did during the reopening of Shanghai and around the time of the Shareholder call.. I recall him saying they hoped to hit 50% capacity by the end of 2020 - with a goal of 75% by next spring.  Chapek being the “numbers guy”  he will be focusing on stopping the financial hemorrhaging and watching the expenses as he offers a modified experience for the next while.  As Remy has mentioned a few times - go with an open mind and expectations in check for the time being.
> My feeling - for everything disney takes away.. there will be something that takes it’s place - they will move mountains within the confines and restrictions to please the consumers.  It’s what they do.
> 
> I’m sad to hear about GAKTW . Another casualty in this whole covid mess.



I wish I was caught up, somehow I got a week behind.

On the subject of fireworks, yes cost is surely a major factor, but I think it's also about social distancing afterwards, those thousand of people all crammed in together trying to get through the exits and then all queueing for transport at the same time is bad optics for any attempt to claim they have implemented social distancing. So probably no big end of evening shows for any park any time soon.


----------



## mamapenguin

RamblingMad said:


> It wasn’t that good.
> 
> But Disney needs more stuff to do at night with the parks closing early and no fireworks.


It was when it was newer. We used to go there sometimes just to pick up Cheesecake Factory cheesecake or play games before a movie. It was on our APs so why not. - and we went less as they let it go, the last visit before it closed was kind of sad, but the pirate game was still there. I thought it was a great way to spend a few hours on a rainy day. I will let it go now, but there was a time when the food was good, and I don’t care for most of the food at WDW.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> I wish I was caught up, somehow I got a week behind.
> 
> On the subject of fireworks, yes cost is surely a major factor, but I think it's also about social distancing afterwards, those thousand of people all crammed in together trying to get through the exits and then all queueing for transport at the same time is bad optics for any attempt to claim they have implemented social distancing. So probably no big end of evening shows for any park any time soon.


Also have heard that GETTING the fireworks is a challenge; the supply chain has been disrupted. That has a part in this as well.


----------



## hollyhap

brockash said:


> I was going to say the same thing.  We just rented a minivan in Orlando with 2 adults and 3 kids for 5/6 days and we were pushing for space...so much so; we ended up not bringing our stroller and instead rented one because I knew it wouldn't fit.  I can imagine 5 adults and 1 child could be pretty hard to fit with luggage etc.



We have 5 kids and I drive an 8 passenger Odyssey and we are fine with kids and luggage. However, we absolutely always rent the exact same double stroller I already own bc there is no way it would fit with our luggage!


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney. 

I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


----------



## Auntrosie

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


We ordered 2 sets when they first became available. So far one was marked shipped and the other was still processing. I did see a payment for Shop Disney processing on my bank account so hopefully we get them soon.


----------



## xuxa777

Going to be interesting when Disney parks are opening on July 15th, NASCAR just annouced they are going to have a race with 30,000 fans that night, should help with the optics of large crowds for Disney, fireworks might be coming back sooner than we think.


----------



## Marissa227

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?



I got an e-mail that my size Small masks were shipping! I ordered a set of Medium for myself and Large for my DH, nothing on them yet. But at least one set is on its way!


----------



## Auntrosie

Once you have arrived and you're all settled.  Send one or two people in an Uber to the closest grocery store.  My guess is that the Uber will not cost as much as the delivery charge, Tip and food up change.


----------



## Auntrosie

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.
> Once you have arrived and you're all settled. Send one or two people in an Uber to the nearest grocery store.  My guess is that the delivery charge, tip and food up charge will be more than the cost of the Uber.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


Mine when I ordered said they'd ship June 1st, they now say August 12th. They were medium princess masks.


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Going to be interesting when Disney parks are opening on July 15th, NASCAR just annouced they are going to have a race with 30,000 fans that night, should help with the optics of large crowds for Disney, fireworks might be coming back sooner than we think.


I'm sure cases rising in Florida will have more to say then some race in a different state.


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Going to be interesting when Disney parks are opening on July 15th, NASCAR just annouced they are going to have a race with 30,000 fans that night, should help with the optics of large crowds for Disney, fireworks might be coming back sooner than we think.


Yes, NASCAR is having a race with 30,000 fans in Tennessee that same night, but that track has a capacity of 162,000. So it’s not like they’re filling the place. They’re operating at less than 20%. Those fans are going to be very spread out through the grandstands.


----------



## Ariel 1715

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


We ordered them with a June 15th date and nothing yet!


----------



## csmith1004

FeralCatRogue said:


> Mine when I ordered said they'd ship June 1st, they now say August 12th. They were medium princess masks.


Where do you see shipping dates? I’ve looked everywhere and all I see is standard shipping and status processing.


----------



## kverdon

I am starting to wonder if the lack of news is related to the marked uptick in Orange County coved cases? If that does not turn around soon, then most of our speculation will be for naught.


----------



## xuxa777

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, NASCAR is having a race with 30,000 fans in Tennessee that same night, but that track has a capacity of 162,000. So it’s not like they’re filling the place. They’re operating at less than 20%. Those fans are going to be very spread out through the grandstands.



Magic Kingdom is also going to be operating probably around 20-25% of capacity as well, with plenty of room to spread out. Disney is not filling the place either, fireworks etc will be feasible sooner than later.


----------



## xuxa777

kverdon said:


> I am starting to wonder if the lack of news is related to the marked uptick in Orange County coved cases? If that does not turn around soon, then most of our speculation will be for naught.



I doubt it, there are many more cases of out there and that number is only going to go up with more testing. Hospitalizations are the key metric and that number is stable for a while now.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Hit 3 million views today at some point!


I noticed that too and just searched the thread to see if anyone else had! Nice!


----------



## kverdon

xuxa777 said:


> I doubt it, there are many more cases of out there and that number is only going to go up with more testing. Hospitalizations are the key metric and that number is stable for a while now.



I’d keep an eye on it the important number to watch is the positivity rate that has more than doubled in the last week. That number has to stabilize of come down or it’s game over. Orange County could easily go back into lockdown.


----------



## SmittS

Farro said:


> Here's one in the win column for Universal - watching all the you-tube channels I follow normally for Disney stuff posting their vlogs of visiting IOA /Universal makes me reallllllly want to go.
> 
> Like if Disney still has some crazy restrictions going on in May, or never brings back hopping, we may take two days from our trip and go to IOA/Universal Studios!   I would love to stay at the Royal Pacific, looks gorgeous!


Heading to UO for the first time in July. Staying 4 nights at Royal Pacific. Really looking forward to it. After 4 days at UO, we’re heading to Sea World one day then Busch Gardens the next. This year would have been out 4th straight Disney trip, but we’re sitting this one out unfortunately. Just too many question marks left with the kids starting school in two months. Not expecting the Disney experience, but looking forward to trying out what we’ve been missing at the other parks while not feeling guilty for “cheating on Disney”.


----------



## AmberMV

SmittS said:


> Heading to UO for the first time in July. Staying 4 nights at Royal Pacific. Really looking forward to it. After 4 days at UO, we’re heading to Sea World one day then Busch Gardens the next. This year would have been out 4th straight Disney trip, but we’re sitting this one out unfortunately. Just too many question marks left with the kids starting school in two months. Not expecting the Disney experience, but looking forward to trying out what we’ve been missing at the other parks while not feeling guilty for “cheating on Disney”.


Nobody should be made to feel "guilty" for trying out other local theme parks!  Definitely try them out and I'm sure you'll have a blast!  We are going to Adventure Island in Tampa next week, and definitely looking forward to letting our toddlers splash around and get some sunshine (assuming it's not raining!) and some fresh air!  My poor little kiddos just don't understand a 4 month lockdown.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

We seem to have migrated from rumors to car choices to shopping. Where is the NEWS?! The rampant, vociferous, and ill-founded SPECULATION?!


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> We seem to have migrated from rumors to car choices to shopping. *Where is the NEWS?!* The rampant, vociferous, and ill-founded SPECULATION?!


It's coming #soon


----------



## SmittS

AmberMV said:


> Nobody should be made to feel "guilty" for trying out other local theme parks!  Definitely try them out and I'm sure you'll have a blast!  We are going to Adventure Island in Tampa next week, and definitely looking forward to letting our toddlers splash around and get some sunshine (assuming it's not raining!) and some fresh air!  My poor little kiddos just don't understand a 4 month lockdown.


The feeling of guilt may be more like dread of forking over more cash for a few days at Universal when we already have (or had) APs at WDW. Fortunately we bought new APs that aren’t active yet, so we’ll sit on them (and think about the other things I could have spent that money on) until next year.


----------



## RamblingMad

SmittS said:


> Heading to UO for the first time in July. Staying 4 nights at Royal Pacific. Really looking forward to it. After 4 days at UO, we’re heading to Sea World one day then Busch Gardens the next. This year would have been out 4th straight Disney trip, but we’re sitting this one out unfortunately. Just too many question marks left with the kids starting school in two months. Not expecting the Disney experience, but looking forward to trying out what we’ve been missing at the other parks while not feeling guilty for “cheating on Disney”.



The biggest difference between UO and WDW is that UO is a lot like Disneyland in CA.  It's pretty much an extended weekend park.  Sea World and Busch Gardens should do a good job of filling in the rest of your time.  Make sure your kids don't watch Black Fish before your trip.  Then, they'll make you feel really guilty.


----------



## rteetz

Photos – Disney’s Vero Beach Resort Reopens with COVID-19 Precautions


----------



## AmberMV

For anyone concerned about Covid-19 it is highly suggested everywhere that you do not travel or partake in activities that would increase your risk of exposure.  Disney has it loud and clear on their website.  There is a clear risk, and by choosing to travel to Disney you are accepting that risk.


----------



## Anthony Vito

mmackeymouse said:


> Of course. The CDC decision is part of it of course. But, the CDC order is extended until July 24th, and they have cruises still on the books starting July 31st. Surely you can't find it appropriate that DCL wait till July 25th to give these people some sort of information? People have lives. People have plans. They deserve to know something so they can make the appropriate decision for their families.
> 
> That said, I am sure that by this point DCL has at least SOME idea about their path forward. While nothing may be set in stone, they probably have ideas about what restrictions will be in place, what dining modifications will take place, what cuts to entertainment could occur. They probably have an idea on whether sailings will be limited to 3/4 day sailings for the immediate future.
> 
> With WDW, long before an opening date was announced, there were leaks out there about what the experience might entail and how it may change. Some came to happen, some didn't. But, it at least gave guests an idea on what to expect. Why couldn't DCL do this? Even if they don't put out an official statement, they could leak a list of the things that are currently on and off the table, things they are considering. And then let the guests make the decision for themselves whether to sail or not.
> 
> Through my various cruise groups, there have been many people who have cancelled; and do you know what the most cited reason for cancelling is? Fear of Covid? Nope. The explicit lack of communication from DCL.


There is NO information coming from DCL. We have a GTY stateroom boomed for August, which means we CAN’T cancel it without losing the entire price of the cruise. They are not giving any info and are still holding people to non-refundable fares - which would normally be acceptable, but a bit tough under the circumstances. It’s now two months away, 6 weeks for those with early August cruises.


----------



## rteetz

Disney needs to give us some news so we stop trying to get into COVID data discussions...


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to give us some news so we stop trying to get into COVID data discussions...



I am waiting to know if they will be opening up ADR's for next week and beyond. 

I am there for 4 days next week and you would think with 6 days to go we would of heard something by now


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to give us some news so we stop trying to get into COVID data discussions...


right?!  Can we just make up news at this point?


----------



## kverdon

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to give us some news so we stop trying to get into COVID data discussions...


That would be nice but the Covid Data will override any info coming from Disney.  The whole title of this thread derives from that. This week will probably prove decisive. Disney can announce they are opening this that or the other but if things continue as they are that will all be overridden. The reality is, what we hear from Disney is a plan, the Covid data is a fact.


----------



## allashore

@Badlands2020  today the self quarantine of 14 days,  was extended indefinitely by FL Gov  for residents of NY, NJ & CT


----------



## rteetz

kverdon said:


> That would be nice but the Covid Data will override any info coming from Disney.  The whole title of this thread derives from that. This week will probably prove decisive. Disney can announce they are opening this that or the other but if things continue as they are that will all be overridden.


This isn't a thread for discussing COVID data.


----------



## Spridell

allashore said:


> @Badlands2020  today the self quarantine of 14 days,  was extended indefinitely by FL Gov  for residents of NY, NJ & CT


We don't have any confirmation on this yet. 

All things are pointing at this ending July 7th when the state of emergency ends in Florida.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

allashore said:


> @Badlands2020  today the self quarantine of 14 days,  was extended indefinitely by FL Gov  for residents of NY, NJ & CT


It is against the law for a EO to not have a end date so I don’t believe it’s been indefinitely extended.


----------



## allashore

Spridell said:


> We don't have any confirmation on this yet.
> 
> All things are pointing at this ending July 7th when the state of emergency ends in Florida.


https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/15/f...y-quarantine-for-travelers-from-three-states/


----------



## kverdon

rteetz said:


> This isn't a thread for discussing COVID data.


True but it is a thread of the effect of Covid on Disney and DCL operations the two are irrevocably linked.


----------



## Spridell

allashore said:


> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/15/f...y-quarantine-for-travelers-from-three-states/



This was reported on last week and its not officially known yet when the travel ban will end. 

No executive orders have been written or changed in the state of Florida since June 3rd

So its wait and see right now for the travel ban


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Spridell said:


> This was reported on last week and its not officially known yet when the travel ban will end.
> 
> No executive orders have been written or changed in the state of Florida since June 3rd
> 
> So its wait and see right now for the travel ban


As of right now it expires July 7th who knows if it will be extended or not right now.


----------



## Spridell

Nightmarefandom said:


> As of right now it expires July 7th who knows if it will be extended or not right now.


Yes. We don't know yet. 

My guess is and just a guess they will let it expire on July 7th


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Spridell said:


> Yes. We don't know yet.
> 
> My guess is and just a guess they will let it expire on July 7th


That’s my thinking as well


----------



## Clockwork

LSUmiss said:


> For the ppl who think Disney’s current lack of communication is acceptable, do you have trips booked within the next 30 days? Genuinely curious. Maybe I’m being unreasonable, but it feels like those of us who are the most frustrated are the ones who are being most affected by it.


Nope, I’m just as upset, my trip is booked for December and I have to modify my reservation, son can’t come due to university Schedule changes, I would really like to take care of it. I can’t pay on it,modify it or do anything basically. I‘m really thinking of cancelling and booking somewhere else. If this is what it’s like now I really wonder if anything will change in the future.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Nightmarefandom said:


> That’s my thinking as well



Depends on the data, I would hope.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Pickle Rick said:


> Depends on the data, I would hope.


Here in jersey today we had about 300 cases which is light years from where we were about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> Photos – Disney’s Vero Beach Resort Reopens with COVID-19 Precautions



I have never been more happy about anything than I am about this and I hope this stays forever and ever in ALL PLACES....


----------



## Spridell

MrsBooch said:


> I have never been more happy about anything than I am about this and I hope this stays forever and ever in ALL PLACES....
> 
> View attachment 501392


I have been seeing this all over the place lately.


Nightmarefandom said:


> Here in jersey today we had about 300 cases which is light years from where we were about 3 weeks ago.


Which is why I think it will definitely end July 7


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

How were crowds at UO today compared to over the weekend?


----------



## Pickle Rick

Nightmarefandom said:


> Here in jersey today we had about 300 cases which is light years from where we were about 3 weeks ago.



Both Jersey and NY are doing a lot better than most states these days.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> right?!  Can we just make up news at this point?



Disney secretly built a new resort, Cinderella's Covid Cleaning Castle. This is the only resort option and it costs exactly $2,020 per night. No free upgrades. A written application is required to be considered for a stay. All guests are issued special scrub as you go equipment, a refillable mug, and one tiara upon check in.

Park reservations are required, but only issued to those who are SCUBA certified so that they can bring their own air supply. Wetsuits are optional but encouraged. Pools are open but the same SCUBA rules apply. Kilimanjaro Safaris is open, but there are no ride vehicles to aid in social distancing. You must go on foot and it is every man for himself, jumanji style. Waterparks are open but animals from the seas at EPCOT have been temporarily relocated to this area. Proceed with caution.

The only food option available is pre packaged ice cream. There will be a nightly curfew, it's a small world will be played on repeat after 9PM in all public areas to ensure guests remain in their rooms.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney secretly built a new resort, Cinderella's Covid Cleaning Castle. This is the only resort option and it costs exactly $2,020 per night. No free upgrades. A written application is required to be considered for a stay. All guests are issued special scrub as you go equipment, a refillable mug, and one tiara upon check in.
> 
> Park reservations are required, but only issued to those who are SCUBA certified so that they can bring their own air supply. Wetsuits are optional but encouraged. Pools are open but the same SCUBA rules apply. Kilimanjaro Safaris is open, but there are no ride vehicles to aid in social distancing. You must go on foot and it is every man for himself, jumanji style. Waterparks are open but animals from the seas at EPCOT have been temporarily relocated to this area. Proceed with caution.
> 
> The only food option available is pre packaged ice cream. There will be a nightly curfew, it's a small world will be played on repeat after 9PM in all public areas to ensure guests remain in their rooms.


Ok seriously, Disney needs to hire you as the Official Disney No-News Situation De-escalation President


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Ok seriously, Disney needs to hire you as the Official Disney No-News Situation De-escalation President



They really missed an opportunity when they turned me down for that parks strategy position I applied for last year, I'm telling ya


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney secretly built a new resort, Cinderella's Covid Cleaning Castle. This is the only resort option and it costs exactly $2,020 per night. No free upgrades. A written application is required to be considered for a stay. All guests are issued special scrub as you go equipment, a refillable mug, and one tiara upon check in.
> 
> Park reservations are required, but only issued to those who are SCUBA certified so that they can bring their own air supply. Wetsuits are optional but encouraged. Pools are open but the same SCUBA rules apply. Kilimanjaro Safaris is open, but there are no ride vehicles to aid in social distancing. You must go on foot and it is every man for himself, jumanji style. Waterparks are open but animals from the seas at EPCOT have been temporarily relocated to this area. Proceed with caution.
> 
> The only food option available is pre packaged ice cream. There will be a nightly curfew, it's a small world will be played on repeat after 9PM in all public areas to ensure guests remain in their rooms.


Funniest thing I've read in a while. Thanks for providing comedic relief during this stressful time.


----------



## Aurora0427

LSUmiss said:


> I hear you, but 58 days is not within 30 days. We are scheduled to be there opening week which we didn’t know would be opening week until a few weeks ago. I won’t have the advantage of seeing how it goes for others so I need Disney to give us info. And I whisk just reschedule til later but can’t do that either so I either cancel or wait.



She’s a bride. She wins.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Anthony Vito said:


> There is NO information coming from DCL. We have a GTY stateroom boomed for August, which means we CAN’T cancel it without losing the entire price of the cruise. They are not giving any info and are still holding people to non-refundable fares - which would normally be acceptable, but a bit tough under the circumstances. It’s now two months away, 6 weeks for those with early August cruises.


I could have written this. I’m stuck on the Aug 22 Fantasy. I don’t want to go—but I don’t want a refund, I’ll happily just move the money to an Aug 2021 Cruise. I hope they cancel.


----------



## Aurora0427

GusGusTheMouse said:


> 58 days here until my WDW honeymoon. It is beyond stressful but I’d prefer them to take their time and do it right the first time, instead of rushing and giving out half-correct information. Or even worse, I see the stitch ate this page that I loath so much.
> 
> We were supposed to go to Hawaii for the first week of our honeymoon and then WDW for a week, but we don’t even know if Hawaii will drop the 14 day quarantine requirement by then. So our hands are tied and we are just rolling with it.
> 
> Trust me, I don’t “roll with it” ever, but as a 2020 bride it’s the only way to keep some semblance of sanity.



Seriously cannot even imagine being a 2020 bride. I hope you get your WDW honeymoon and I hope it’s magical!


----------



## Bjn10

DCL is at CDCs mercy but trust me we will know by week 2 of July if August cruises are a go


----------



## Falcon2xp

AmberMV said:


> right?!  Can we just make up news at this point?


Well I heard from a good source that very soon Mickey Mouse  will be in the park at Magic kingdom at opening day.


----------



## Falcon2xp

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Disney secretly built a new resort, Cinderella's Covid Cleaning Castle. This is the only resort option and it costs exactly $2,020 per night. No free upgrades. A written application is required to be considered for a stay. All guests are issued special scrub as you go equipment, a refillable mug, and one tiara upon check in.
> 
> Park reservations are required, but only issued to those who are SCUBA certified so that they can bring their own air supply. Wetsuits are optional but encouraged. Pools are open but the same SCUBA rules apply. Kilimanjaro Safaris is open, but there are no ride vehicles to aid in social distancing. You must go on foot and it is every man for himself, jumanji style. Waterparks are open but animals from the seas at EPCOT have been temporarily relocated to this area. Proceed with caution.
> 
> The only food option available is pre packaged ice cream. There will be a nightly curfew, it's a small world will be played on repeat after 9PM in all public areas to ensure guests remain in their rooms.


Okay now I will have nightmares about small world and being at a Disney resort. 
probably wifey will heard me singing in my sleep and not waking me up thinking I am happy in Disney bubble.


----------



## woody337

So I just got the 30 paid in full reminder from Disney. I haven’t paid in full due to the not knowing of what’s going on next month. Do i have to pay now or is it still 7 days?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I just fought someone for a 6:00 pm dining reservation in late August at Planet Hollywood so we are becoming a desperate bunch. 
I think next week I will cyberstalk a random stranger at BCV to see if the to go window at Beaches and Cream has those mini Mickey sinks.


----------



## Leigh L

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


Got a notice yesterday the Disney themed ones (the Mickey ones) were being shipped, but not the Star Wars ones yet.


----------



## armerida

sunandsmiles said:


> And also, re: AP extensions (there is a section called Membership Extension):
> https://www.hongkongdisneyland.com/faq/tickets/closure-special-arrangements/


Interesting about the AP extension - different than Shanghai. Hong Kong AP’s will get the extension for the number of days closed plus an additional 30 days on top of that...I wonder if WDW will use the same method?


----------



## yulilin3

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


There's a thread on the TPAS board,    I ordered the sw medium ones an hour after they announced on 4/30. Just got ther email that they shipped


----------



## disneyjr77

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> How were crowds at UO today compared to over the weekend?


They were great, there was barely anybody in either park.  Our longest wait was Hogwart's Express to get over to Islands (30 minutes, posted was 40)

Everything else was pretty much walk on.  The area by RRR and Jimmy Fallon was empty, as were most parts of the park.   

For some reason, my app won't let me mobile order and it's frustrating because i have to go through a process with each TM when we eat because they don't understand why it doesn't work (even when i show them).  Technology is great when it works, but if they are planning on depending on it more than usual it should work.  Between the mobile order and the virtual gueue not working, i don't bother with the app.

The pool at CBBR is crowded everyday, like more than what we see when we're here in August but I guess that's because the slide pool is closed and  all 4 tower buildings are using it.

We see everyone in masks, and TMs are reminding to put them over their noses.  Overall, it's been a great trip so far.


----------



## LALA2020

UK ticket sellers now reporting that Disney have informed them the park reservation system will be in place for whole of 2021 and third party tickets tickets will not be valid during the 50th celebration Sep-Dec.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I tried to catch up on all of yesterday’s pages but this thread moves so quickly! Apologize if this has been discussed. 

Reading reports out of Vero Beach and HHI has been interesting. 

In HHI, masks are required except for at the pool. Masks on the pool deck was a hot topic around here, so if WDW resorts follow the same protocol as HHI, no masks required on the pool deck. Not sure If VB is requiring masks on the pool deck - saw some photos of people wearing them by the pool, but not sure if they opted to or were required. Seems if the HHI pool gets too crowded, you have to wait for another group to leave to be let in. 

All of the outdoor tables, chairs, bar stools  upstairs outside Tide Me Over (HHI’s quick service window) has been removed to allow for distanced lines to order QS and go inside the Mercantile (their gift shop is very small.) That is a bummer, but definitely makes sense since that space is so compact.

In Vero Beach it sounds like they are assigning pool chairs. It doesn’t sound like they’re assigning chairs in HHI? Maybe they are but I haven’t seen it reported yet. Wonder which way WDW will go on that.


----------



## Anthony Vito

MrsBooch said:


> I have never been more happy about anything than I am about this and I hope this stays forever and ever in ALL PLACES....
> 
> View attachment 501392


Even before this I tried to remember to have my own pen on me when possible - especially if I had come from work that day.


----------



## babydoll65

Doingitagain said:


> We usually cook several times, but now am concerned about getting groceries.  We fly in, and don’t rent a car.  They stated that Shipping Services are not available, so does that mean we cannot have groceries delivered to the resort?
> 
> And no room service available, depending on definition of Intigial Reopening Period, according to the Dining Experiences:
> 
> Private dining and in-room delivery will not be offered during the initial reopening window.


Could you just use an Uber or Lyft once you arrive? I use them exclusively when I'm staying on-site instead of renting a car.


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to give us some news so we stop trying to get into COVID data discussions...



No kidding.  Seems like a couple of weeks ago both you and Remy were hinting that there would be lots of news coming during the upcoming week and then nothing was released.  

I really wonder if they are having major issues with the reservation system or if perhaps they are rethinking what they want the park capacity number to be.


----------



## bernina

LALA2020 said:


> UK ticket sellers now reporting that Disney have informed them the park reservation system will be in place for whole of 2021 and third party tickets tickets will not be valid during the 50th celebration Sep-Dec.



Found this.
https://www.floridatix.com/blog/walt-disney-world-2020-tickets-latest-update/


----------



## randumb0

MrsBooch said:


> I have never been more happy about anything than I am about this and I hope this stays forever and ever in ALL PLACES....
> 
> View attachment 501392



Can you explain what that is? What would be sanitized and what would be unsanitized?


----------



## LALA2020

bernina said:


> Found this.
> https://www.floridatix.com/blog/walt-disney-world-2020-tickets-latest-update/



That’s it. They’re a major seller in U.K. and released info about the 35% discount before Disney announced it themselves.


----------



## randumb0

bernina said:


> Found this.
> https://www.floridatix.com/blog/walt-disney-world-2020-tickets-latest-update/



I'm not surprised by them extending the reservation system. It's a better way to manage crowds.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

randumb0 said:


> Can you explain what that is? What would be sanitized and what would be unsanitized?



You take a pen from the one labeled sanitized, use it and put it into the other container after you use it. 

People will touch other pens while trying to grab one out of the clean container but at least the pens won’t be used 1,000 times without being wiped down.


----------



## bernina

LALA2020 said:


> That’s it. They’re a major seller in U.K. and released info about the 35% discount before Disney announced it themselves.



Do you have more information behind third party tickets not being valid for the 50th? I didn't catch that part in the article but may have missed it. Thanks!


----------



## randumb0

MickeyWaffles said:


> You take a pen from the one labeled sanitized, use it and put it into the other container after you use it.
> 
> People will touch other pens while trying to grab one out of the clean container but at least the pens won’t be used 1,000 times without being wiped down.



Ah ok I couldn't tell from the picture that those were pens


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LALA2020 said:


> UK ticket sellers now reporting that Disney have informed them the park reservation system will be in place for whole of 2021 and third party tickets tickets will not be valid during the 50th celebration Sep-Dec.



As someone who has a reservation already for Sept 2021 this is interesting - and important - info to know!


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone that ever complained about the parks being crowded cannot complain anymore (unless the parks continue to be crowded  )
This will definitely put a larger question  mark on APs though


----------



## randumb0

bernina said:


> Do you have more information behind third party tickets not being valid for the 50th? I didn't catch that part in the article but may have missed it. Thanks!



I just read the article as well and it mentions nothing about the 50th.


----------



## Owlpost23

Farro said:


> Here's one in the win column for Universal - watching all the you-tube channels I follow normally for Disney stuff posting their vlogs of visiting IOA /Universal makes me reallllllly want to go.
> 
> Like if Disney still has some crazy restrictions going on in May, or never brings back hopping, we may take two days from our trip and go to IOA/Universal Studios!   I would love to stay at the Royal Pacific, looks gorgeous!


It IS gorgeous!


----------



## Moliphino

LALA2020 said:


> UK ticket sellers now reporting that Disney have informed them the park reservation system will be in place for whole of 2021 and third party tickets tickets will not be valid during the 50th celebration Sep-Dec.



Tickets were extended to 9/26/2021, does the 50th start 9/27/2021?


----------



## Marionnette

Moliphino said:


> Tickets were extended to 9/26/2021, does the 50th start 9/27/2021?


It would be an odd day to start it off. Sept. 27, 2021 is a Monday. Maybe they just want to get those guests out of the way before kicking off the celebration on Oct. 1, which is a Friday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

armerida said:


> Interesting about the AP extension - different than Shanghai. Hong Kong AP’s will get the extension for the number of days closed plus an additional 30 days on top of that...I wonder if WDW will use the same method?



I hope they do something as this initial reopening period is clearly not going to provide the experience expected when someone purchased an annual pass (not necessarily Disney's fault but still the case)

Be nice to see like an extra 3 months added.  Also would like to see them apply the renewal discount to people who chose to cancel their passes if they "re-up" by the end of the year or something


----------



## babydoll65

I thought the 50th celebration was to start next October. I travel to Disney world every September and was planning on changing it to the second week of Dec because I assumed I would miss it.


----------



## Marionnette

randumb0 said:


> I'm not surprised by them extending the reservation system. It's a better way to manage crowds.


Didn’t @Remy is Up hint that the reservation system was in the planning stages before COVID-19 hit, and that it wasn’t a temporary thing? I think that there was always a plan to implement it. COVID-19 recovery just accelerated it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kverdon said:


> I am starting to wonder if the lack of news is related to the marked uptick in Orange County coved cases? If that does not turn around soon, then most of our speculation will be for naught.


Nah, even Disney has said they are watching *hospitalizations* in the area for signs emergency rooms could be overwhelmed and that’s not being seen in OC. My understanding is more young people are testing positive so the cases aren’t presenting as serious. I think the Disney delays are due to their tech issues. I think it’s possible they have already over promised on what they can deliver tech wise.


----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> Didn’t @Remy is Up hint that the reservation system was in the planning stages before COVID-19 hit, and that it wasn’t a temporary thing? I think that there was always a plan to implement it. COVID-19 recovery just accelerated it.


I think you're right.   He definitely said that the reservation system won't go away after COVID is gone.


----------



## heath9514

Spridell said:


> I have been seeing this all over the place lately.
> 
> Which is why I think it will definitely end July 7


I was speaking with a TA and they said the travel restriction is for the New York Tri State Area only, not the entire three states? Would that make any sense? She people throughout the states not in the direct area have been given the green light to not quarantine.


----------



## yulilin3

heath9514 said:


> I was speaking with a TA and they said the travel restriction is for the New York Tri State Area only, not the entire three states? Would that make any sense? She people throughout the states not in the direct area have been given the green light to not quarantine.


here's Disney's wording

Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## Jacq7414

I wonder if this reservation system will no longer allow Park hopping. We loved to PH. We were also thinking about getting AP next year. Wondering if we should do that now


----------



## BrianR

Catch up time!



Badlands2020 said:


> You can't rent a boat?!?!?!  That seems like a good distant activity when so much is closed!  The boats cant get that close to each other and they could do reservations required.    They could decontaminate the boat pretty easily with a solution spray every part is designed to handle water so its not like a spray solution wouldn't be easy to spray on surfaces.   Disney is just being super cheap!!!!!!   some of those cancellations are purely to save money.


If you capsize the boat when you're done with it, they don't need to clean it!  Plus that sweet insurance check Disney gets means they can refresh the fleet!







AmberMV said:


> For anyone concerned about Covid-19 it is highly suggested everywhere that you do not travel or partake in activities that would increase your risk of exposure.  Disney has it loud and clear on their website.  There is a clear risk, and by choosing to travel to Disney you are accepting that risk.


The Mrs. has been in the pharmacy this whole time working.  Fights with people who complain that others don't have a mask on, fights with people that complain that do have a mask on.  Fights with people that want the drive through window completely open instead of in "teller" mode, Fights with people that say the drive through window should be closed and in "teller mode" all the time.  Fights with doctors who send likely COVID patients to the pharmacy with paper scripts.  We've probably been exposed and got lucky, but you gotta jump through hoops to get an antibody test around here, and those tests are a joke on the reliability of the results.  We're going since we've been dealing with the risk for at that point 4 months.  The plan is to make sure we use our current amount of bank current borrow DVC points on this reservation and then we can bank our way all the way to 2023 if things don't normalize.



yulilin3 said:


> There's a thread on the TPAS board,    I ordered the sw medium ones an hour after they announced on 4/30. Just got ther email that they shipped


What in the world is TPAS?


----------



## skeeter31

heath9514 said:


> I was speaking with a TA and they said the travel restriction is for the New York Tri State Area only, not the entire three states? Would that make any sense? She people throughout the states not in the direct area have been given the green light to not quarantine.


That just sounds like an overly optimistic TA interpretation of the order. The order does state the Tri State NY area, but it is clearly for the entirety of the states of NY, NJ, and CT. It has been worded that way since the order went into place and it has been for the entire states the whole time.


----------



## skeeter31

BrianR said:


> What in the world is TPAS?



Theme Park Attraction’s and Strategies. One of the main boards here at Disboards.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jacq7414 said:


> I wonder if this reservation system will no longer allow Park hopping. We loved to PH. We were also thinking about getting AP next year. Wondering if we should do that now




They'll never get rid of hopping permanently. It is too much of a money maker.

I was thinking about upgrading our tickets to APs next year. Watching and waiting!


----------



## LALA2020

bernina said:


> Do you have more information behind third party tickets not being valid for the 50th? I didn't catch that part in the article but may have missed it. Thanks!



It’s in their FAQs. Third party tickets won’t be valid 27th September to 31 December 2021. Tickets already paid deposit only will be honoured if paid in full by 15th August 2020. 

I have part-paid or paid a deposit for a 7-day or 14-day ticket for 2021, and I plan to use my Walt Disney World tickets between 27th Sep and 31st Dec 2021:

Walt Disney World have advised us that they are removing the 7-day and 14-day tickets from sale for this period. They are honouring those that have made a deposit booking, with a fundamental change to the terms.

Your current balance payment deadline on such tickets has been moved to 15th Aug 2020. However, the introduction of the reservation system for 2021 could present you with park availability issues if you decide to leave it to this date. Your tickets cannot be dispatched to you until final payment has been made. You cannot access the reservation system without tickets.


----------



## alison228

Jacq7414 said:


> I wonder if this reservation system will no longer allow Park hopping. We loved to PH. We were also thinking about getting AP next year. Wondering if we should do that now


Same! I gave up after cancelled reservations this year. We are planning trips in Feb and Fall 2021 and were definitely planning on getting APs. Not sure it's worth it if you can't park hop, we park hop every time we go to the parks it's our favorite! I wish reservations were available to make these bookings...maybe SOON.


----------



## Jenchills

FeralCatRogue said:


> Mine when I ordered said they'd ship June 1st, they now say August 12th. They were medium princess masks.


Does your order say "Processing" on the disney site or something different?


----------



## skeeter31

LALA2020 said:


> It’s in their FAQs. Third party tickets won’t be valid 27th September to 31 December 2021. Tickets already paid deposit only will be honoured if paid in full by 15th August 2020.
> 
> I have part-paid or paid a deposit for a 7-day or 14-day ticket for 2021, and I plan to use my Walt Disney World tickets between 27th Sep and 31st Dec 2021:
> 
> Walt Disney World have advised us that they are removing the 7-day and 14-day tickets from sale for this period. They are honouring those that have made a deposit booking, with a fundamental change to the terms.
> 
> Your current balance payment deadline on such tickets has been moved to 15th Aug 2020. However, the introduction of the reservation system for 2021 could present you with park availability issues if you decide to leave it to this date. Your tickets cannot be dispatched to you until final payment has been made. You cannot access the reservation system without tickets.


Ok, that just seems like conjecture given the current tickets are extended until 9/26/2021 and there are no further sales of tickets right now. Nothing guarantees there won’t be 3rd party tickets for the rest of 2021, they’re just basing that off the current expiration date.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm really worried about our AP's now.  We should be fine with our 2 trips this year but next April we're staying off property with our extended family.  It would be nice if we could ALL go to the parks together but if they limit AP's to say 3 reservations it will be a disaster for us.  Out of 10 days in the area we'd only be able to go 3 days.  That's not cool


----------



## SaintsManiac

alison228 said:


> Same! I gave up after cancelled reservations this year. We are planning trips in Feb and Fall 2021 and were definitely planning on getting APs. Not sure it's worth it if you can't park hop, we park hop every time we go to the parks it's our favorite!




There is no reason to believe that hopping is going away permanently.


----------



## rteetz

Marionnette said:


> It would be an odd day to start it off. Sept. 27, 2021 is a Monday. Maybe they just want to get those guests out of the way before kicking off the celebration on Oct. 1, which is a Friday.


We don’t know because it hasn’t been announced.


----------



## Jacq7414

alison228 said:


> Same! I gave up after cancelled reservations this year. We are planning trips in Feb and Fall 2021 and were definitely planning on getting APs. Not sure it's worth it if you can't park hop, we park hop every time we go to the parks it's our favorite!


We currently are booked for 2 nights in April at BC and I liked that we could walk to Epcot at night. We may cancel our cruise (which is after our BC stay) and do a split stay at AKL for 7 nights and then we have a trip booked for a long weekend in May. We were then planning on going back February 2022. So the AP definitely make sense but I’d hope we can PH then.


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm really worried about our AP's now.  We should be fine with our 2 trips this year but next April we're staying off property with our extended family.  It would be nice if we could ALL go to the parks together but if they limit AP's to say 3 reservations it will be a disaster for us.  Out of 10 days in the area we'd only be able to go 3 days.  That's not cool


Has there been anything definite from Disney concerning the 3 day booking per month for APs or is that still just board rumor? I can’t see that lasting through next year. There are people with APs that go every weekend during the year. I could see them limiting it for the first couple of months, but not forever.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Has there been anything definite from Disney concerning the 3 day booking per month for APs or is that still just board rumor? I can’t see that lasting through next year. There are people with APs that go every weekend during the year. I could see them limiting it for the first couple of months, but not forever.




Still rumor.


----------



## BrianR

skeeter31 said:


> Theme Park Attraction’s and Strategies. One of the main boards here at Disboards.


I had Touring Plans in my head, better than the other acronym descriptions for TP...


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> Has there been anything definite from Disney concerning the 3 day booking per month for APs or is that still just board rumor? I can’t see that lasting through next year. There are people with APs that go every weekend during the year. I could see them limiting it for the first couple of months, but not forever.


no it hasn't been confirmed, nothing has.  lol  I would hope we'd be back up to full capacity by next April but with Disney who knows.


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> no it hasn't been confirmed, nothing has.  lol  I would hope we'd be back up to full capacity by next April but with Disney who knows.


Disney won’t be the issue there.  The issue will be what the situation is like with the virus at that point.  If the virus is still an issue, Disney probably won’t be able to be back to full capacity, nowhere that features large gatherings of people will be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> no it hasn't been confirmed, nothing has.  lol  I would hope we'd be back up to full capacity by next April but with Disney who knows.




Just remember that it's the virus controlling things, not Disney. I don't want Ryan to yell at me, so I won't push it further. I just think that distinction is important. When we are in the clear and this pandemic is in the rearview things will look like we are used to again.


----------



## NWOhiogal

SaintsManiac said:


> Just remember that it's the virus controlling things, not Disney. I don't want Ryan to yell at me, so I won't push it further. I just think that distinction is important. When we are in the clear and this pandemic is in the rearview things will look like we are used to again.



Well, judging by the way the numbers are going in Florida, that's not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## SaintsManiac

NWOhiogal said:


> Well, judging by the way the numbers are going in Florida, that's not going to be anytime soon.




Exactly, and out of respect for our moderator we should leave it at that.


----------



## LALA2020

skeeter31 said:


> Ok, that just seems like conjecture given the current tickets are extended until 9/26/2021 and there are no further sales of tickets right now. Nothing guarantees there won’t be 3rd party tickets for the rest of 2021, they’re just basing that off the current expiration date.



Didn’t say no third party tickets for whole of 2021?


----------



## focusondisney

FeralCatRogue said:


> Mine when I ordered said they'd ship June 1st, they now say August 12th. They were medium princess masks.



I think somehow you misread the availability. The first release always said available June 15th. They were never listed for June 1st.  I ordered immediately the first day & got the June 15th date. Within hours it went to later in June & into July shipping.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LALA2020 said:


> Disney say no third party tickets for whole of 2021?




No


----------



## LALA2020

SaintsManiac said:


> No



I’m so sorry that should read “DIDN’T say no third party tickets for 2021“! Blummin autocorrect!


----------



## sara_s

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ss-calendar-with-reservations-required-dates/
Can't remember if we saw this before or not.


----------



## yulilin3

sara_s said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ss-calendar-with-reservations-required-dates/
> Can't remember if we saw this before or not.


the change was made last week.


----------



## sara_s

yulilin3 said:


> the change was made last week.


Ah crap, it just showed up there haha. Also, what is the concept of time anyway?


----------



## Krandor

So some info from another park I got from another board on opening day for  SFoG the first of the branded six flags parks to open (I have reservations for this weekend).  This isn't meant to try to compare the parks but simply to give an idea of what another park is doing as more info on what to expect.  

- They are using the walk through temp scanners
- They are using the walk through x-ray/bag scanners

Hopefully this is the way disney goes as well. If you are going to do temp scans and bag checks at a theme park right now this is the way to do it.

- Parking was every other parking space
- masks required inside the park
- water rides open - masks not required on them
- for the rapids ride, it is one party per raft period and the area where people can pay to shoot waterguns at the raft is closed
- Coasters were every other row and only one party in a row
- The larger flat rides were set as every other seat
- refillable bottle was an employee gave you a drink in a paper cup
- report was bathrooms and things cleaner then they have ever been before
- Park president said when attached water park opens in a few weeks no masks there
- Park president also said when the other water park (which is like 30 mile from actual SFoG) opens in a few weeks masks requred to enter but not required in the water park itself.  There will be "operational changes" to wave pool and lazy river but will be open.  
- Mobile orderring for food in the app
- hand sink and sanitizing stations all over the park


So it looks like even six flags who are not normally known for cleanliness and so forth is doiing a really good job on day 1.  I'm going this weekend so I'll see for myself them what is looks like but all of this makes me believee they are doing all the right things. I'm sure disney is watching this and other parks


----------



## woody337

I just got the 30 DAY paid in full reminder from Disney. I haven’t paid in full due to the not knowing of what’s going on next month. Do i have to pay now or is it still 7 days?


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> I just got the 30 DAY paid in full reminder from Disney. I haven’t paid in full due to the not knowing of what’s going on next month. Do i have to pay now or is it still 7 days?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/#modifications-cancellations-refunds


----------



## chicagoshannon

woody337 said:


> I just got the 30 DAY paid in full reminder from Disney. I haven’t paid in full due to the not knowing of what’s going on next month. Do i have to pay now or is it still 7 days?


it's still 7 days.  They just never updated the automated system.


----------



## wareagle57

Are we allowed to start a new post on a related topic? I'd just be very interested in seeing a poll from this board on how they think the reopening will be handled in terms of crowds and how difficult reservations will be/how they will handle ticket/AP extensions. The general vibe seems to be somewhat pessimistic, but I think that's mainly just us mentally preparing for the worst. If the parks do reach capacity daily, I see Disney being very generous with extensions and guest recovery.


----------



## woody337

chicagoshannon said:


> it's still 7 days.  They just never updated the automated system.


Thank you


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/#modifications-cancellations-refunds


Thank you


----------



## skeeter31

wareagle57 said:


> Are we allowed to start a new post on a related topic? I'd just be very interested in seeing a poll from this board on how they think the reopening will be handled in terms of crowds and how difficult reservations will be/how they will handle ticket/AP extensions. The general vibe seems to be somewhat pessimistic, but I think that's mainly just us mentally preparing for the worst. If the parks do reach capacity daily, I see Disney being very generous with extensions and guest recovery.


Probably best to do that on the community board, not really a Disney Rumors and News thing. Here it would just turn into another debate/argument topic on the same things.


----------



## LaDonna

Krandor said:


> So some info from another park I got from another board on opening day for  SFoG the first of the branded six flags parks to open (I have reservations for this weekend).  This isn't meant to try to compare the parks but simply to give an idea of what another park is doing as more info on what to expect.
> 
> - They are using the walk through temp scanners
> - They are using the walk through x-ray/bag scanners
> 
> Hopefully this is the way disney goes as well. If you are going to do temp scans and bag checks at a theme park right now this is the way to do it.
> 
> - Parking was every other parking space
> - masks required inside the park
> - water rides open - masks not required on them
> - for the rapids ride, it is one party per raft period and the area where people can pay to shoot waterguns at the raft is closed
> - Coasters were every other row and only one party in a row
> - The larger flat rides were set as every other seat
> - refillable bottle was an employee gave you a drink in a paper cup
> - report was bathrooms and things cleaner then they have ever been before
> - Park president said when attached water park opens in a few weeks no masks there
> - Park president also said when the other water park (which is like 30 mile from actual SFoG) opens in a few weeks masks requred to enter but not required in the water park itself.  There will be "operational changes" to wave pool and lazy river but will be open.
> - Mobile orderring for food in the app
> - hand sink and sanitizing stations all over the park
> 
> 
> So it looks like even six flags who are not normally known for cleanliness and so forth is doiing a really good job on day 1.  I'm going this weekend so I'll see for myself them what is looks like but all of this makes me believee they are doing all the right things. I'm sure disney is watching this and other parks



we get season passes almost every year opted out this year because we wanted to spend the money on an extra Disney trip so I’m very curious to what you see as far as cleanliness because I will tell you that is not something they are known for.....

oh and the mobile food ordering I’m really curious how that works out because normally their food service is awful and can take literally an hour to get your food


----------



## brockash

Krandor said:


> So some info from another park I got from another board on opening day for  SFoG the first of the branded six flags parks to open (I have reservations for this weekend).  This isn't meant to try to compare the parks but simply to give an idea of what another park is doing as more info on what to expect.
> 
> - They are using the walk through temp scanners
> - They are using the walk through x-ray/bag scanners
> 
> Hopefully this is the way disney goes as well. If you are going to do temp scans and bag checks at a theme park right now this is the way to do it.
> 
> - Parking was every other parking space
> - masks required inside the park
> - water rides open - masks not required on them
> - for the rapids ride, it is one party per raft period and the area where people can pay to shoot waterguns at the raft is closed
> - Coasters were every other row and only one party in a row
> - The larger flat rides were set as every other seat
> - refillable bottle was an employee gave you a drink in a paper cup
> - report was bathrooms and things cleaner then they have ever been before
> - Park president said when attached water park opens in a few weeks no masks there
> - Park president also said when the other water park (which is like 30 mile from actual SFoG) opens in a few weeks masks requred to enter but not required in the water park itself.  There will be "operational changes" to wave pool and lazy river but will be open.
> - Mobile orderring for food in the app
> - hand sink and sanitizing stations all over the park
> 
> 
> So it looks like even six flags who are not normally known for cleanliness and so forth is doiing a really good job on day 1.  I'm going this weekend so I'll see for myself them what is looks like but all of this makes me believee they are doing all the right things. I'm sure disney is watching this and other parks


Regarding the walk-through bag check scanners.  We were at DS on Sat. and that's what they had as we came in from the lime garage.  I had never encountered them do any kind of bag check before at DS, even just a few days prior, but maybe it's something they do on weekends??  Either way the process was so much faster than regular bag check at the parks.  It'd be great if they used those instead.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

brockash said:


> Regarding the walk-through bag check scanners.  We were at DS on Sat. and that's what they had as we came in from the lime garage.  I had never encountered them do any kind of bag check before at DS, even just a few days prior, but maybe it's something they do on weekends??  Either way the process was so much faster than regular bag check at the parks.  It'd be great if they used those instead.


Reports are they are testing them for use at the parks.


----------



## Disneysoule

Krandor said:


> So some info from another park I got from another board on opening day for  SFoG the first of the branded six flags parks to open (I have reservations for this weekend).  This isn't meant to try to compare the parks but simply to give an idea of what another park is doing as more info on what to expect.
> 
> - They are using the walk through temp scanners
> - They are using the walk through x-ray/bag scanners
> 
> Hopefully this is the way disney goes as well. If you are going to do temp scans and bag checks at a theme park right now this is the way to do it.
> 
> - Parking was every other parking space
> - masks required inside the park
> - water rides open - masks not required on them
> - for the rapids ride, it is one party per raft period and the area where people can pay to shoot waterguns at the raft is closed
> - Coasters were every other row and only one party in a row
> - The larger flat rides were set as every other seat
> - refillable bottle was an employee gave you a drink in a paper cup
> - report was bathrooms and things cleaner then they have ever been before
> - Park president said when attached water park opens in a few weeks no masks there
> - Park president also said when the other water park (which is like 30 mile from actual SFoG) opens in a few weeks masks requred to enter but not required in the water park itself.  There will be "operational changes" to wave pool and lazy river but will be open.
> - Mobile orderring for food in the app
> - hand sink and sanitizing stations all over the park
> 
> 
> So it looks like even six flags who are not normally known for cleanliness and so forth is doiing a really good job on day 1.  I'm going this weekend so I'll see for myself them what is looks like but all of this makes me believee they are doing all the right things. I'm sure disney is watching this and other parks


That's interesting. I saw the post about the walk through xray/bag scanners but haven't seen any about the the walk though temp scanners.  I think that would be a great idea for Disney. another way to keep people moving and not congregated in big lines.


----------



## brockash

Mom2Anna&Elsa said:


> Reports are they are testing them for use at the parks.


That would make sense, as there was at least a dozen CMs there standing around/greeting etc.  I was wondering what the party was for lol.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Do they send you through one at a time for these new scanners?  Just wondering how it would work if they send large groups through.  Seems they'd need to have a lot of employees to watch to be able to catch anything if it's just a continuous large mob of people walking through.


----------



## Dulcee

brockash said:


> Regarding the walk-through bag check scanners.  We were at DS on Sat. and that's what they had as we came in from the lime garage.  I had never encountered them do any kind of bag check before at DS, even just a few days prior, but maybe it's something they do on weekends??  Either way the process was so much faster than regular bag check at the parks.  It'd be great if they used those instead.



I'd love to see these at the parks. I also hope they stay for DS. It never sat well with me that DS didn't have bag checks and security.


----------



## wombat_5606

chicagoshannon said:


> Do they send you through one at a time for these new scanners?  Just wondering how it would work if they send large groups through.  Seems they'd need to have a lot of employees to watch to be able to catch anything if it's just a continuous large mob of people walking through.



Watch the video made by the company.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> They'll never get rid of hopping permanently. It is too much of a money maker.
> 
> I was thinking about upgrading our tickets to APs next year. Watching and waiting!


Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?


----------



## Sandiz08

Atlantis Bahamas is opening up July 7th and masks are “encouraged” except for a few situations where you can’t stand 6ft apart from someone.


----------



## DisneyEater

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?



They aren't opening up to full capacity, so if they are only doing say 20% of capacity, you will likely hit that frequently if not every day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?



Complete guess on my behalf, keeps the staffing benefits FP+ brought while allowing them to completely change or eliminate FP+, maybe removing prebooking, charging for whatever it is, that kind of thing.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

DisneyEater said:


> They aren't opening up to full capacity, so if they are only doing say 20% of capacity, you will likely hit that frequently if not every day.


That’s not what I’m talking about


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?




I have no idea why this would extend post pandemic, but I think we'll know much more once the reservation system rolls out. Rumor is that it could be replacing the current FP+ system.


----------



## Eric Smith

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?


I think this is the logic, but I don't know anything for sure.  If there is a reservation system, then Disney will have a very good idea of how many guests will be visiting a park on a given day.  This will allow them to plan staffing and ride capacity more efficiently.  I don't know how this will work in practice since most cast members (if not all) were assigned to specific parks in the pre-COVID days.


----------



## Krandor

Disneysoule said:


> That's interesting. I saw the post about the walk through xray/bag scanners but haven't seen any about the the walk though temp scanners.  I think that would be a great idea for Disney. another way to keep people moving and not congregated in big lines.



Those are the types of things that can be long term good improvements from the covid mess.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Nowhere in that UK based FloridaTix article did it say anything about the reservation system running into 2021, unless i'm going mad! I've just read it numerous times because we've just rescheduled our December 2020 trip to April 2021 and were hoping things would be a bit more normal by then!


----------



## Disneysoule

Krandor said:


> Those are the types of things that can be long term good improvements from the covid mess.


I agree. I think it will be great long term, will make the beginning of your park day much more enjoyable with our without covid.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I don’t think true “post-covid” will happen for a long time. I think they will use the reservation system to manage capacity (and staff accordingly) until covid is no longer a threat. Which could be quite some time. I think they see managing capacity as a need for a while (not at 20/30% - graduating up to higher percentages.) I don’t think we will see NYE-size crowds for a very very long time. 

If they are limiting capacity longer term, the reservation gives people peace of mind that they will get into a park that day, rather than everyone crowding at rope drop to be let in before the park hits the max.


----------



## vinotinto

woody337 said:


> I just got the 30 DAY paid in full reminder from Disney. I haven’t paid in full due to the not knowing of what’s going on next month. Do i have to pay now or is it still 7 days?





yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/#modifications-cancellations-refunds





chicagoshannon said:


> it's still 7 days.  They just never updated the automated system.


Well, as usual, one hand is not talking to the other. I also just got the "your balance is due email" and CM in chat said it is still due now. My fear is that they will just cancel.

(Tried to post a screenshot, but it's super blurry, sorry). CM said the packages are still due 30 days before.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Sandiz08 said:


> Atlantis Bahamas is opening up July 7th and masks are “encouraged” except for a few situations where you can’t stand 6ft apart from someone.



That basically how it is out in the towns. I assume the parks themselves want them on at all times since its very hard to stay away from people in parks


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think true “post-covid” will happen for a long time. I think they will use the reservation system to manage capacity (and staff accordingly) until covid is no longer a threat. Which could be quite some time. I think they see managing capacity as a need for a while (not at 20/30% - graduating up to higher percentages.) I don’t think we will see NYE-size crowds for a very very long time.
> 
> If they are limiting capacity longer term, the reservation gives people peace of mind that they will get into a park that day, rather than everyone crowding at rope drop to be let in before the park hits the max.



There never will be a post-covid period. There will be a live with Covid period while getting completely back to normal. If they allowed maximum capacity for NYE this year, believe me, it would be maximum


----------



## Marionnette

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Nowhere in that UK based FloridaTix article did it say anything about the reservation system running into 2021, unless i'm going mad! I've just read it numerous times because we've just rescheduled our December 2020 trip to April 2021 and were hoping things would be a bit more normal by then!


Quoting the article:

It has since been communicated to us that this reservation system will also be in use for 2021, so this will impact you if you have either purchased a ticket in full, or have made a booking by making a deposit payment.​


----------



## yulilin3

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?


like I've said several times. The number one complaint for the past 5-10 years is that the parks are crowded. This would give them a solution. They will cap attendance to where they can still make money but hopefully offer a better guest experience.
It will also help with appropriate staffing. They will cut CM to the bare minimum to serve whatever number of guests they are allowing in any specific day
At least that's my take


----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> There never will be a post-covid period. There will be a live with Covid period while getting completely back to normal. If they allowed maximum capacity for NYE this year, believe me, it would be maximum



I don’t think we will see “back to normal” crowds for a very very long time because I think Disney will be managing capacity long term. Not at 20/30%, but at higher percentages as time goes on. I don’t think we will see a crowd like NYE anytime soon, because I expect Disney to manage park capacity much differently going forward. My point is, I don’t think we will see a NYE-type crowd for a very long time, if ever again. Even when the demand is there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just remember that those of us on these boards have an advantage over everyone else! We always know before the general public does. We are the planners! I have full confidence in my abilities for anything WDW throws at me next year.


----------



## RamblingMad

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?



The old system had you pick out FPs in advance. You basically reserved yourself for where you got your FP. This isn’t a whole lot different.

While people may park hop, the end destination is usually EPCOT with its later hours and better dining options. You can walk to it from HS, and you can take a monorail over from MK. I don’t imagine a lot of hopping to and from AK given its location.

At the end of the day, your FP was pretty much a park reservation.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

yulilin3 said:


> like I've said several times. The number one complaint for the past 5-10 years is that the parks are crowded. This would give them a solution. They will cap attendance to where they can still make money but hopefully offer a better guest experience.
> It will also help with appropriate staffing. They will cut CM to the bare minimum to serve whatever number of guests they are allowing in any specific day
> At least that's my take


That makes sense if they plan on raising ticket prices enough to make up for fewer guests. Which i’d expect. But I see a couple issues with that. 1) your daily loss in concessions and merchandise which can’t be made up as easily (people will only pay so much for a hot dog or pretzel, you can’t raise them all by $3 to make up for lost sales opportunities). And second while we may complain about crowd size, it certainly isn’t hurting demand. If park attendance was slipping it might make sense but why destroy value when your consumers are still willing to put up with crowded parks?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Quick reminder - can you still purchase APs at the moment?


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think we will see “back to normal” crowds for a very very long time because I think Disney will be managing capacity long term. Not at 20/30%, but at higher percentages as time goes on. I don’t think we will see a crowd like NYE anytime soon, because I expect Disney to manage park capacity much differently going forward. My point is, I don’t think we will see a NYE-type crowd for a very long time, if ever again. Even when the demand is there.



And the reservation system gives them the ability to adjust those if need be.  That is why once they open I don't think they will close BUT if things get worse they will dial back the knobs on number of reservations allowed.  This gives them a lot of flexibility to adjust things as needed


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Quick reminder - can you still purchase APs at the moment?


it looks like it
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> And the reservation system gives them the ability to adjust those if need be.  That is why once they open I don't think they will close BUT if things get worse they will dial back the knobs on number of reservations allowed.  This gives them a lot of flexibility to adjust things as needed



Exactly.


----------



## Krandor

RamblingMad said:


> The old system had you pick out FPs in advance. You basically reserved yourself for where you got your FP. This isn’t a whole lot different.
> 
> While people may park hop, the end destination is usually EPCOT with its later hours and better dining options. You can walk to it from HS, and you can take a monorail over from MK. I don’t imagine a lot of hopping to and from AK given its location.



I have sometimes. Back before toy story land and SWGE, HS was basically a half day park and AK can kinda be too so I had days I would do DHS in the morning, go back and rest, then hit AK in the afternoon. 

Once I use my 3 FPs and done "must do rides" for the day at a park, I'll sometimes can what FPs i can get at other parrks.  Have no issues doing rides at 2 parks in a day.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Just remember that those of us on these boards have an advantage over everyone else! We always know before the general public does. We are the planners! I have full confidence in my abilities for anything WDW throws at me next year.



Yes!

But I do hope there is still _some_ kind of perk for resort guests. That we (as long as we have tickets) can reserve parks before non-resort guests, like fast pass is (was!).


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> But I do hope there is still _some_ kind of perk for resort guests. That we (as long as we have tickets) can reserve parks before non-resort guests, like fast pass is (was!).



This is why I prefer DL over WDW. I don’t want to pay up for a WDW resort room. It’s cheaper for me to stay at the Fairmont in Maui than it is to stay at the Poly. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> like I've said several times. The number one complaint for the past 5-10 years is that the parks are crowded. This would give them a solution. They will cap attendance to where they can still make money but hopefully offer a better guest experience.
> It will also help with appropriate staffing. They will cut CM to the bare minimum to serve whatever number of guests they are allowing in any specific day
> At least that's my take


One could argue that by reducing staff you're also reducing the experience.  That has also been a huge complaint since FP+ has come online.  They reduced staff and ride capacity so tight that the experience has suffered.  They really need to increase staffing and ride capacity to ensure a good experience.

For example:  Sea World has reduced the number of trains running for Mako.  They have also reduced the capacity of each train (every other row etc.)  This causes longer wait times and more problems with social distancing.  What they need to do is make sure every train/ride vehicle is on the system so that even though each vehicle is loaded less they still get a good number of people through the ride.  If Disney goes the same route as Sea World and Universal have there are going to be problems.    They need to do the opposite of their first impulse to cheap out/diminish the experience.  If they can show that they are doing well with it people will come back and quickly.   If they consistently have extraordinary waits people will not come back and pay the high ticket price.


----------



## wdwoutsider

heath9514 said:


> I was speaking with a TA and they said the travel restriction is for the New York Tri State Area only, not the entire three states? Would that make any sense? She people throughout the states not in the direct area have been given the green light to not quarantine.



Travel agents are wrong all the time and I mean they probably want it to be that way.      It's the states not a region within them. Sounds like a travel agent who has customers they are just praying don't cancel and will say anything


----------



## AmberMV

Due to theme park capacity limits what's our over-under on whether the "good neighbor" hotels will no longer be extended WDW resort perks anymore?


----------



## hereforthechurros

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Can anyone walk me through the logic on the need for a reservation system pre-covid and why they’d want to keep it post-covid? MK is really the only park that ever hits capacity and that like a handful of days a year. So why create a solution to a problem that doesn’t exist?


It is being rushed because of COVID and a need to watch capacity, but for long term use it will help spread crowds across parks more evenly and a better way for WDW to staff CMs accordingly. It lets WDW know exactly what they're getting into in terms of crowds and resources every day.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> it looks like it
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/


We played with it last night and it let us add them to our cart and continue on to the next page, but wasn't sure if it will be blocked once we hit purchase. Hoping someone who purchased recently can weigh in!


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> We played with it last night and it let us add them to our cart and continue on to the next page, but wasn't sure if it will be blocked once we hit purchase. Hoping someone who purchased recently can weigh in!


I purchased an AP a week or two ago for my son who just turned 3


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> I purchased an AP a week or two ago for my son who just turned 3


Awesome, thanks! I think we are going to purchase now and save it for our December trip. Assuming there _is_ a December trip


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

hereforthechurros said:


> It is being rushed because of COVID and a need to watch capacity, but for long term use it will help spread crowds across parks more evenly and a better way for WDW to staff CMs accordingly. It lets WDW know exactly what they're getting into in terms of crowds and resources every day.


I get why it’s being rushed, I wanted to know why it was being developed in the first place before COVID. I don’t by the whole need to better staff and plan. If their data analytics game is so weak that they can’t get that info from magic band scans and booking data, then that’s shameful. By the logic of needing a reservation system to better plan capacity what’s next? Requirement to preorder your meals and snacks 30 days prior? Preorder your merchandise so they can stock better? Where does it end?


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I get why it’s being rushed, I wanted to know why it was being developed in the first place before COVID. I don’t by the whole need to better staff and plan. If their data analytics game is so weak that they can’t get that info from magic band scans and booking data, then that’s shameful. By the logic of needing a reservation system to better plan capacity what’s next? Requirement to preorder your meals and snacks 30 days prior? Preorder your merchandise so they can stock better? Where does it end?




I wouldn't be so hasty to judge a system that has not even been rolled out yet. Why don't you wait and see what happens before becoming angry with it?


----------



## e_yerger

welp made the decision this morning to cancel our July 23rd-30th trip.

the lack of communication and uncertainty we could handle.
the rise in COVID cases we could not. 

Coming from NJ, where our daily cases continue to trend downward, and going to FL, which is trending upwards, makes no sense. 

If we lived closer, and the drive wouldn't take 2 days both ways, then maybe we would have kept our ressie. But unfortunately that's not the case.

Time to officially unwatch this thread.

Godspeed fellow disers


----------



## randumb0

RamblingMad said:


> This is why I prefer DL over WDW. I don’t want to pay up for a WDW resort room. It’s cheaper for me to stay at the Fairmont in Maui than it is to stay at the Poly. That makes no sense to me.



You don't have to stay at a WDW resort to get the perks. You can stay at a Hilton and get the same perks


----------



## SaintsManiac

randumb0 said:


> You don't have to stay at a WDW resort to get the perks. You can stay at a Hilton and get the same perks




That WAS the case. We don't know if it will be going forward.


----------



## Searc

Ariel 1715 said:


> Any day in Disney even in a face mask is better than anywhere else! As long as they are open I will be there!!


I think @yulilin3 would disagree.


----------



## randumb0

SaintsManiac said:


> That WAS the case. We don't know if it will be going forward.



True which makes me wonder at the moment what is the benefit of staying on property


----------



## Krandor

Disneysoule said:


> That's interesting. I saw the post about the walk through xray/bag scanners but haven't seen any about the the walk though temp scanners.  I think that would be a great idea for Disney. another way to keep people moving and not congregated in big lines.



The guy who posted the report said he didn't even realize they were taking his temp which sounds great and so sounds like the machines we saw in the shanghai videos.  If we are going to have to do temo checks for now (and we do) making them as easy as possible for people is best.


----------



## SaintsManiac

randumb0 said:


> True which makes me wonder at the moment what is the benefit of staying on property




You misunderstand me. We don't know if Hilton properties will be included in perks going forward.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> I think @yulilin3 would disagree.


why do you say that?


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't be so hasty to judge a system that has not even been rolled out yet. Why don't you wait and see what happens before becoming angry with it?


So I should refrain from asking valid questions about the need for a system in a pre/post Covid world? I 100% get and understand the need for its deployment during these times and until the disease is eradicated or mutates to a far less deadly and infectious form.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> So I should refrain from asking valid questions about the need for a system in a pre/post Covid world? I 100% get and understand the need for its deployment during these times and until the disease is eradicated or mutates to a far less deadly and infectious form.




Where did I say you should stop asking questions? You just seem angry about it and we don't even know how it works, yet.


----------



## Krandor

LaDonna said:


> we get season passes almost every year opted out this year because we wanted to spend the money on an extra Disney trip so I’m very curious to what you see as far as cleanliness because I will tell you that is not something they are known for.....
> 
> oh and the mobile food ordering I’m really curious how that works out because normally their food service is awful and can take literally an hour to get your food



I'll defnitely post something about what I see with some pics. 

And yes food service can be horible.   The way I've found around that is if you go to JB's sports bar and go outside to the bar and order alcohol they will also take a food order there.


----------



## woody337

I just called to get clarity on several things. The CM I spoke to said the new pay off date was 7 days prior. I then asked about my resort not being open, she said that they would give the option to move to a DVC resort thats open but the customer would have to pay the difference.  This doesnt sound like what I've seen on here about moving at now charge.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

woody337 said:


> I just called to get clarity on several things. The CM I spoke to said the new pay off date was 7 days prior. I then asked about my resort not being open, she said that they would give the option to move to a DVC resort thats open but the customer would have to pay the difference.  This doesnt sound like what I've seen on here about moving at now charge.



There doesn't seem to be any confirmation that phone CMs know any more than we do regarding what happens to reservations at non-DVC resorts after July 11th at this point. We just have to keep waiting for official resorts info unfortunately.


----------



## Bjn10

woody337 said:


> I just called to get clarity on several things. The CM I spoke to said the new pay off date was 7 days prior. I then asked about my resort not being open, she said that they would give the option to move to a DVC resort thats open but the customer would have to pay the difference.  This doesnt sound like what I've seen on here about moving at now charge.



That doesn’t sound accurate on the moving resorts


----------



## woody337

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> There doesn't seem to be any confirmation that phone CMs know any more than we do regarding what happens to reservations at non-DVC resorts after July 11th at this point. We just have to keep waiting for official resorts info unfortunately.


Its a mess either way


----------



## Spaceguy55

Krandor said:


> The guy who posted the report said he didn't even realize they were taking his temp which sounds great and so sounds like the machines we saw in the shanghai videos.  If we are going to have to do temo checks for now (and we do) making them as easy as possible for people is best.


Here's what SDL is doing, no single file and inside a tent.


----------



## Sandiz08

Making people pay to move to an open resort after July 11th might just help them keep their numbers down, but that would be so wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> I just called to get clarity on several things. The CM I spoke to said the new pay off date was 7 days prior. I then asked about my resort not being open, she said that they would give the option to move to a DVC resort thats open but the customer would have to pay the difference.  This doesnt sound like what I've seen on here about moving at now charge.


definitely not what's been happening, you pay the difference if you move your dates, but if you are coming on the dates you have already reserved they move you without any additional charge


----------



## RWinNOLA

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I get why it’s being rushed, I wanted to know why it was being developed in the first place before COVID. I don’t by the whole need to better staff and plan. If their data analytics game is so weak that they can’t get that info from magic band scans and booking data, then that’s shameful. By the logic of needing a reservation system to better plan capacity what’s next? Requirement to preorder your meals and snacks 30 days prior? Preorder your merchandise so they can stock better? Where does it end?



Magic band scans just tell them how many people are in the parks.  Booking data gives them an idea of on property guests but doesn’t predict number off off site guests, locals, etc may attend on any given day.  

Neither does anything to limit capacity so that the parks aren’t over crowded.  The only thing they could do is just set a capacity and then turn people away if they reach capacity and that wouldn’t go over very well at all.  

A reservation system gives them better control to spread guests more evenly among the four theme parks.


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> definitely not what's been happening, you pay the difference if you move your dates, but if you are coming on the dates you have already reserved they move you without any additional charge


Sadly thats what I was just old on the phone. Maybe that will be the case after park opening when my reservation is?


----------



## AmberMV

woody337 said:


> I just called to get clarity on several things. The CM I spoke to said the new pay off date was 7 days prior. I then asked about my resort not being open, she said that they would give the option to move to a DVC resort thats open but the customer would have to pay the difference.  This doesnt sound like what I've seen on here about moving at now charge.


I don't think they've said how post July 11 reservations will be handled, but if that does end up being true it could be because at that point the parks are open and the DVC resorts are already full?  I think pre-July 11 they were having trouble filling DVC resorts as lots of people cancelled their trips with no parks to visit and therefore offered resort switch for free.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Sadly thats what I was just old on the phone. Maybe that will be the case after park opening when my reservation is?


if you feel so inclined, I would call again.


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> if you are coming on the dates you have already reserved they move you without any additional charge



They should, but as far as I know, they aren’t handling any reservations past an 11th check out date. Post opening, things may change- especially if they need to reduce resort capacities. 
That said, it’s a phone CM, not worthy of getting up in arms about yet.


----------



## zemmer

woody337 said:


> Sadly thats what I was just old on the phone. Maybe that will be the case after park opening when my reservation is?


I wouldn’t take phone CM word on anything. I had one insist that All Star Sports had been fully remodeled and that Movies was NOT. If you can wait it out until they’re dealing with your dates, then you’ll see the real plan.


----------



## skeeter31

woody337 said:


> Sadly thats what I was just old on the phone. Maybe that will be the case after park opening when my reservation is?


Could be. The only people getting moved now, I believe, are people in the 6/22-7/11 period and they’re getting moved for free. If you’re reservation is for post park opening, we don’t know what the procedure will actually be. But more than likely it will still be free. The phone CMs still don’t really have any more information than us at this point.


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> if you feel so inclined, I would call again.


I might later and see what they say, but if its different who do you believe? LOL


----------



## yulilin3

not hating it 
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> I might later and see what they say, but if its different who do you believe? LOL


right?!?! I have found myself calling more than 5 times to beat a tie in information with the phone CM


----------



## Searc

vinotinto said:


> Well, as usual, one hand is not talking to the other. I also just got the "your balance is due email" and CM in chat said it is still due now. My fear is that they will just cancel.
> 
> (Tried to post a screenshot, but it's super blurry, sorry). CM said the packages are still due 30 days before.


Ugh. This kind of crap really annoys me and Disney is well known for it. Phone and chat CM's MUST be better informed so they are giving relevant and correct information to guests!


----------



## Disneysoule

yulilin3 said:


> not hating it
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs


looking good!


----------



## hereforthechurros

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I get why it’s being rushed, I wanted to know why it was being developed in the first place before COVID. I don’t by the whole need to better staff and plan. If their data analytics game is so weak that they can’t get that info from magic band scans and booking data, then that’s shameful. By the logic of needing a reservation system to better plan capacity what’s next? Requirement to preorder your meals and snacks 30 days prior? Preorder your merchandise so they can stock better? Where does it end?


Plenty of families and APs don't make FPs and decide morning of which park they want to go to. How would you track that without this system? If MK reaches its set reservation capacity on any given day, they can now force guests to choose another park on that day. It allows WDW can set capacity for each park each day to their ideal capacity so they aren't overstaffing one park and understaffing another. It gives WDW more control and it should serve the guest with better crowds control. 

I have no issue with it. And a reminder that we don't have complete confirmation that it's here to stay.


----------



## SarahC97

vinotinto said:


> Well, as usual, one hand is not talking to the other. I also just got the "your balance is due email" and CM in chat said it is still due now. My fear is that they will just cancel.
> 
> (Tried to post a screenshot, but it's super blurry, sorry). CM said the packages are still due 30 days before.


My TA has told me payment is still due 30 days out, too. But I'm more inclined to believe reports of the 7 day window. Plus, I'm not paying my balance until I know the dang vacation is actually a go, park reservations and all.


----------



## brockash

chicagoshannon said:


> Do they send you through one at a time for these new scanners?  Just wondering how it would work if they send large groups through.  Seems they'd need to have a lot of employees to watch to be able to catch anything if it's just a continuous large mob of people walking through.


When we went to DS; it was 1 at a time...kinda like the regular scanner (old ones, one you still go through with little kids) at the airport.


----------



## woody337

SarahC97 said:


> My TA has told me payment is still due 30 days out, too. But I'm more inclined to believe reports of the 7 day window. Plus, I'm not paying my balance until I know the dang vacation is actually a go, park reservations and all.


Thats why I called Disney this morning. I'm not giving them another dime until I have some kind of idea of what my plans are


----------



## hereforthechurros

e_yerger said:


> welp made the decision this morning to cancel our July 23rd-30th trip.
> 
> the lack of communication and uncertainty we could handle.
> the rise in COVID cases we could not.
> 
> Coming from NJ, where our daily cases continue to trend downward, and going to FL, which is trending upwards, makes no sense.
> 
> If we lived closer, and the drive wouldn't take 2 days both ways, then maybe we would have kept our ressie. But unfortunately that's not the case.
> 
> Time to officially unwatch this thread.
> 
> Godspeed fellow disers


Hope you can still plan something else for a fun summer trip!


----------



## Mfowler7828

Just called the Florida heath department and for clarification of what is considered the tri-state area and was informed it was the entire state and not just NYC. So silly as my county has had 50 cases and three deaths, and is five hrs from NYC.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> not hating it
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs



This is by far the most flattering picture I've seen of the salmon castle. I hope it looks more like this than some of this images. This is a lot less... fishy


----------



## Searc

hereforthechurros said:


> Awesome, thanks! I think we are going to purchase now and save it for our December trip. Assuming there _is_ a December trip


Pure speculation here, but keep in mind Disney may not allow vouchers to be used to make park reservations. I know it makes zero sense considering you can't redeem the voucher until you arrive, but who knows what they'll do. Saying third party tickets won't guarantee access could be applied to vouchers, too.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

hereforthechurros said:


> Plenty of families and APs don't make FPs and decide morning of which park they want to go to. How would you track that without this system? If MK reaches its set reservation capacity on any given day, they can now force guests to choose another park on that day. It allows WDW can set capacity for each park each day to their ideal capacity so they aren't overstaffing one park and understaffing another. It gives WDW more control and it should serve the guest with better crowds control.
> 
> I have no issue with it. And a reminder that we don't have complete confirmation that it's here to stay.


You’ve just hit on a major point of why I’m raising questions. The system removes any final piece of spontaneity of a day at WDW. Again, I’m only talking about in a post Covid world before anyone rails on me for that again. And while I know we don’t know if it’ll be here to stay, this whole board is basically rumors and playing the what if game - and my questions arose after reading the rumor that they were planning this system pre Covid.


----------



## Eeyore daily

yulilin3 said:


> not hating it
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs


It's so beautiful.  

I must be really missing it, I teared up a little.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> why do you say that?


It was based on comments you've made in live streams about how uncomfortable it is wearing a mask in the heat, even for someone who is used to it.


----------



## Princess Merida

I was just given this information on resort hours for initial opening.  I only asked about where I was staying and Beach Club as I felt bad for how long I kept her on the phone.

Boardwalk:
Fitness: 6am-9pm
Community Hall: 10am-7pm
BW Bakery: 7am-9pm
Abracadabar: 4pm-11pm
Trattoria: 7:30am-11am Breakfast 5pm-9pm Dinner
Pizza Window: 12pm-10pm
Luna Park Pool: 11am-9pm
Poolside Activities: 2:30-8pm
Quiet Pool: 24 hours
Leaping Horse Libations: 11am-9pm
Screendoor: 9am-9pm
Movies Under the Stars: 8:30pm

Grand Floridian:
Fitness 6am-9pm
Gasparilla: 7am-10pm
Grand Floridian Cafe: 7:30am-2pm Brunch 5pm-9pm Dinner
Enchanted Rose: 4pm-11pm
Beaches Pool: 11am-9pm
Beaches Pool Bar: 11am-8pm
Beaches QS: 11am-6pm
Poolside Activities: 2:30-8pm
Cabanas: 11am-9pm
Sandy Cove: 7:30am-10pm
Movies Under the Stars: 8:30pm

Beach Club:
Fitness: 6am-9pm
Beaches and Cream: 11:30am-9pm
Marketplace: 7am-10pm
Martha’s Vineyard: 4pm-11pm
Quiet Pool: 24 hours
Movies Under the Stars: 8:30pm


----------



## FeralCatRogue

csmith1004 said:


> Where do you see shipping dates? I’ve looked everywhere and all I see is standard shipping and status processing.





Jenchills said:


> Does your order say "Processing" on the disney site or something different?





focusondisney said:


> I think somehow you misread the availability. The first release always said available June 15th. They were never listed for June 1st.  I ordered immediately the first day & got the June 15th date. Within hours it went to later in June & into July shipping.


It is possible I miss read june 15 as june 1st.
I had ordered two items and one shipped but not he masks so i called. It says processing still. They stated that the new preorder date on the masks I ordered on site is the new date to expect orders by which was in August.


----------



## Marionnette

yulilin3 said:


> not hating it
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs


I dislike it less now that they are adding the gold touches. But that blue!!! I finally put my finger on why I don’t care for it. The “shingles” lack any dimension. Maybe there will be some enhancement to give them a more architectural look, but right now they are just bright blue cones.

Something like this would be so much more visually appealing.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JayhawkCruiser said:


> You’ve just hit on a major point of why I’m raising questions. The system removes any final piece of spontaneity of a day at WDW.



It is a valid concern and I agree - I’m hesitant for a system like this to be implemented long term but understand why they would do it - manage crowds and staff accordingly. Especially since covid could be here for a very long time. And they’d be prepared to adjust for any other outbreak, virus, etc.

We lean toward spontaneity over strict plans. We don’t like to go to AK on rainy days so we often switch things around if our AK falls on a particularly rainy day. Growing up, we just hopped on whatever bus arrived at the resort first! 

If it goes into effect long term, I’ll probably just get used to it like I did with FP+ (which I was so concerned about but ended up liking.) The situation changes and we do too along with it.

Will be interesting to see how this all plays out over time.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Marionnette said:


> Quoting the article:
> ​It has since been communicated to us that this reservation system will also be in use for 2021, so this will impact you if you have either purchased a ticket in full, or have made a booking by making a deposit payment.​



That proves it, i'm going mad!


----------



## hereforthechurros

JayhawkCruiser said:


> You’ve just hit on a major point of why I’m raising questions. *The system removes any final piece of spontaneity of a day at WDW*. Again, I’m only talking about in a post Covid world before anyone rails on me for that again. And while I know we don’t know if it’ll be here to stay, this whole board is basically rumors and playing the what if game - and my questions arose after reading the rumor that they were planning this system pre Covid.


That is a legitimate gripe, and one that remains to be seen.

The current model at WDW was unsustainable. Crowds were so thick it was hard to move at times, and forget standby or finding a table to eat QS. The hub for fireworks was legitimately unsafe with thousands streaming in each night just to watch fireworks and people fighting over space. Something had to give, and COVID finally pushed their hand into dealing with it.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Thinking out loud here:

Supposedly the new park reservation system was in the works *before* Covid _(per OP up thread and I’m thinking Covid just put a rush on its development)_. So maybe the Park Rez system is a refinement to the dated tickets roll-out last year? WDW liked what they saw in terms of staffing and capacity control and decided to take it further?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marionnette said:


> I dislike it less now that they are adding the gold touches. But that blue!!! I finally put my finger on why I don’t care for it. The “shingles” lack any dimension. Maybe there will be some enhancement to give them a more architectural look, but right now they are just bright blue cones.


It looks straight out of a cartoon/movie. But whether that's good or bad in in the eye of the beholder


----------



## chicagoshannon

Interesting that the pools don't open until 11am.  I guess everyone can sleep in.  lol


----------



## Pages26

Yes there is slightly more testing but today is new record for covid cases in Florida and highest deaths since 2June. The rate of cases have now been increasing for 2 weeks continuously when you compare the same day to previous week i.e monday to monday before. Unfortunately we will see deaths increase throughout this week as they lag 2 weeks behind.

I think the the reason Disney are leaving the reservation system so long is they are waiting until as long as possible to see how bad the situation is.

I don't think the economy will shutdown again but In months time with cases increasing there could be thousands of cases a day, with hundreds of cast members off isolating if they been near someone, then the won't have as much capacity.

 Also with a unionized staff, how bad does it get before the union pull the plug and say it's not save to work.

I would not be surprised if universal actually closes again before Disney even opens as if cases increase exponentially it gets to stage where public won't risk a theme park and opening costs more than they make.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Thegoatfeeder said:


> That proves it, i'm going mad!


I’m going mad right with you, as I couldn’t find the quoted content, FAQ, etc. either on that site.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Thinking out loud here:
> 
> Supposedly the new park reservation system was in the works *before* Covid _(per OP up thread and I’m thinking Covid just put a rush on its development)_. So maybe the Park Rez system is a refinement to the dated tickets roll-out last year? WDW liked what they saw in terms of staffing and capacity control and decided to take it further?


In that context it makes more sense to me. Honestly I just hope there’s a ticket or AP tier that still allows you to bypass a reservation system.


----------



## Krandor

Pages26 said:


> Yes there is slightly more testing but today is new record for covid cases in Florida and highest deaths since 2June. The rate of cases have now been increasing for 2 weeks continuously when you compare the same day to previous week i.e monday to monday before. Unfortunately we will see deaths increase throughout this week as they lag 2 weeks behind.
> 
> I think the the reason Disney are leaving the reservation system so long is they are waiting until as long as possible to see how bad the situation is.
> 
> I don't think the economy will shutdown again but In months time with cases increasing there could be thousands of cases a day, with hundreds of cast members off isolating if they been near someone, then the won't have as much capacity.
> 
> Also with a unionized staff, how bad does it get before the union pull the plug and say it's not save to work.
> 
> I would not be surprised if universal actually closes again before Disney even opens as if cases increase exponentially it gets to stage where public won't risk a theme park and opening costs more than they make.



I'm not sure about totally closing but if things increase I could see things like restaurant max capacity go back down again.  So I think we'd see going back a phase or two before totally closing again....but that is assuming increases don't go exponential.  That was always the fear - exponential growth (which we saw in NY for a time)


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Pages26 said:


> I would not be surprised if universal actually closes again before Disney even opens as if cases increase exponentially it gets to stage where public won't risk a theme park and opening costs more than they make.



I know tons of people in Florida, and also near Orlando, and the rising cases has not stopped them from going on with their lives, they are just being cautious. Some are just happy to finally be back at work.

I doubt universal will close. Many people who are now working, completely relied on themselves working. They know the risks, and they still want to be working.

We have to, at some point, let people make their own decisions, without ruining their financial lives. Can't just open and close and open and close.

Like I said, we won't even be out of the Covid world, we will just need to learn to live in the Covid world, being as safe as we can

Many of these new infections are mild from what they are saying, and hospitalizations actually went down yesterday with 68 people admitted. Deaths have also dropped. With the 2 week lag, we will know more in 2 weeks about the hospitals, but I hope for the best. I hope everyone continues to be safe, and recovers


----------



## chicagoshannon

Pages26 said:


> Yes there is slightly more testing but today is new record for covid cases in Florida and highest deaths since 2June. The rate of cases have now been increasing for 2 weeks continuously when you compare the same day to previous week i.e monday to monday before. Unfortunately we will see deaths increase throughout this week as they lag 2 weeks behind.
> 
> I think the the reason Disney are leaving the reservation system so long is they are waiting until as long as possible to see how bad the situation is.
> 
> I don't think the economy will shutdown again but In months time with cases increasing there could be thousands of cases a day, with hundreds of cast members off isolating if they been near someone, then the won't have as much capacity.
> 
> Also with a unionized staff, how bad does it get before the union pull the plug and say it's not save to work.
> 
> I would not be surprised if universal actually closes again before Disney even opens as if cases increase exponentially it gets to stage where public won't risk a theme park and opening costs more than they make.


So the percentage of new cases is actually less than yesterday's percentage.  Also, with the deaths, the weekends don't tend to count them accurately so usually on Tuesday they "catch up" with the weekend deaths.  If you look back at the graph's you'll see Sat/Sun/Mon almost always have a lot more deaths.  And again the Miami/Broward counties are the ones mostly increasing.

Keep an eye on it but dont' freak out.  As someone from IL, that's the best advice I can give you.  We had a good 10 days where we had over 2,000 (or right around 2,000) new cases.  We are now way lower than that.  It can go up quick but also down just as quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> It was based on comments you've made in live streams about how uncomfortable it is wearing a mask in the heat, even for someone who is used to it.


yeah the mask is not fun. But the OP is mindful of that and she still wants to come so more power to her/him. Definitely better to be at the theme parks than stuck at home


----------



## yulilin3

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’m going mad right with you, as I couldn’t find the quoted content, FAQ, etc. either on that site.


The quote might have been deleted
I know some TA jumped the gun when Disney first started announcing changes, and started talking about it only to be told by Disney not to disclose the info


----------



## e_yerger

hereforthechurros said:


> Hope you can still plan something else for a fun summer trip!


My parents live down the shore on the water, so I’m just going to invade their house every weekend  perks of COVID - less traffic getting down there


----------



## SarahC97

So, looking at the AP calendar on Disney's site and they've now added language for a reservation system "launching soon" as well as calendars through next June that tell you "reservations required."

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/platinum-annual-pass/


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> So, looking at the AP calendar on Disney's site and they've now added language for a reservation system "launching soon" as well as calendars through next June that tell you "reservations required."
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/platinum-annual-pass/


SOON
Yay!!!
oh wait


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> SOON
> Yay!!!
> oh wait


I know -- soon!!! You know, as someone else said, sometime between now and the inevitable heat death of the universe.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Searc said:


> Pure speculation here, but keep in mind Disney may not allow vouchers to be used to make park reservations. I know it makes zero sense considering you can't redeem the voucher until you arrive, but who knows what they'll do. Saying third party tickets won't guarantee access could be applied to vouchers, too.


Another missing piece of the puzzle at the moment. Hoping we’ll know that as soon as the system is rolled out.


----------



## AmberMV

SarahC97 said:


> So, looking at the AP calendar on Disney's site and they've now added language for a reservation system "launching soon" as well as calendars through next June that tell you "reservations required."
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/platinum-annual-pass/


Hasn't it said that for several weeks now?


----------



## Spridell

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I know tons of people in Florida, and also near Orlando, and the rising cases has not stopped them from going on with their lives, they are just being cautious. Some are just happy to finally be back at work.
> 
> I doubt universal will close. Many people who are now working, completely relied on themselves working. They know the risks, and they still want to be working.
> 
> We have to, at some point, let people make their own decisions, without ruining their financial lives. Can't just open and close and open and close.
> 
> Like I said, we won't even be out of the Covid world, we will just need to learn to live in the Covid world, being as safe as we can
> 
> Many of these new infections are mild from what they are saying, and hospitalizations actually went down yesterday with 68 people admitted. Deaths have also dropped. With the 2 week lag, we will know more in 2 weeks about the hospitals, but I hope for the best. I hope everyone continues to be safe, and recovers


Highly highly unlikely we will see Orlando or UO close down. Disney will open in 6 days. 

Tighter precautions maybe put in place but too many things are in motion for them not to open. 

Maybe in 4 or 5 months from now we can reevaluate, but like it's been mentioned before disney is opening knowing cases are rising which is why they are taking all these measures.


----------



## SarahC97

AmberMV said:


> Hasn't it said that for several weeks now?


Has it? I just noticed today. Sorry if it's old news!


----------



## AmberMV

SarahC97 said:


> Has it? I just noticed today. Sorry if it's old news!


I know the "reservations required" into mid next year has been up there for several weeks.  What I don't recall is if the system said "launching soon" or something else when it first appeared a few weeks ago.  Can anyone confirm if this is new language?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Hoping it's a glitch, but it shows several dates for later this year not available for certain parks already depending on what pass you have


----------



## AmberMV

mouselovenfamily said:


> Hoping it's a glitch, but it shows several dates for later this year not available for certain parks already depending on what pass you have


What do you mean?


----------



## Marionnette

mouselovenfamily said:


> Hoping it's a glitch, but it shows several dates for later this year not available for certain parks already depending on what pass you have


Gold and Silver APs have always had block out dates around the holidays (Christmas/New Year’s and Easter).


----------



## yulilin3

mouselovenfamily said:


> Hoping it's a glitch, but it shows several dates for later this year not available for certain parks already depending on what pass you have


those are regular blocked out dates


----------



## Makmak

Thinking of everyone on this thread as I’m in Orlando airport and saw this...there’s only one left hahaha


----------



## Marionnette

yulilin3 said:


> The quote might have been deleted
> I know some TA jumped the gun when Disney first started announcing changes, and started talking about it only to be told by Disney not to disclose the info


It has definitely been deleted. I kept the page open from this morning and when I refreshed, it had been changed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Makmak said:


> Thinking of everyone on this thread as I’m in Orlando airport and saw this...there’s only one left hahaha



I honestly think this will be the first trip where I buy any of the year themed merchandise. Pandemic Disney 2020 deserves remembering.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

yulilin3 said:


> those are regular blocked out dates



I guess until it actually goes live, we won't know what to expect. I was briefly checking on my dates in September and some dates are already not available for Magic Kingdom park. Not sure since I have a package if that means I might be eligible or not so I guess we will wait and see... Soon!


----------



## Sandiz08

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I honestly think this will be the first trip where I buy any of the year themed merchandise. Pandemic Disney 2020 deserves remembering.


Pictures in front of the castle with masks too.


----------



## RamblingMad

Sandiz08 said:


> Pictures in front of the castle with masks too.



Make sure they’re cute masks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mouselovenfamily said:


> I guess until it actually goes live, we won't know what to expect. I was briefly checking on my dates in September and some dates are already not available for Magic Kingdom park. Not sure since I have a package if that means I might be eligible or not so I guess we will wait and see... Soon!


how are you seeing what's available for each park?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

SarahC97 said:


> So, looking at the AP calendar on Disney's site and they've now added language for a reservation system "launching soon" as well as calendars through next June that tell you "reservations required."
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/platinum-annual-pass/






chicagoshannon said:


> how are you seeing what's available for each park?


Using this link


----------



## SarahC97

mouselovenfamily said:


> Using this link


I don't see where it has any information about additional parks. All I'm seeing is a general calendar.
ETA: Are you looking under Theme Park Select?


----------



## AmberMV

mouselovenfamily said:


> Using this link


You're talking about the Theme Park Select AP, which is for FL residents only?


----------



## skeeter31

mouselovenfamily said:


> Using this link


Are you looking at the Theme Park Select ticket? That’s the only one I can find that has block out dates for specific parks. May be part of the block out language for that specific ticket type.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

skeeter31 said:


> Are you looking at the Theme Park Select ticket? That’s the only one I can find that has block out dates for specific parks. May be part of the block out language for that specific ticket type.



Right, maybe it will be something of how things look when they actually launch the full system.


----------



## skeeter31

mouselovenfamily said:


> Right, maybe it will be something of how things look when they actually launch the full system.


I’m thinking that ticket is more restrictive than other tickets, so they’re blocking out any perceived popular days from being available for that specific ticket (since it’s cheaper than other tickets).


----------



## rpb718

Makmak said:


> Thinking of everyone on this thread as I’m in Orlando airport and saw this...there’s only one left hahaha



If this is a shot glass, I so need this to make reading this thread into a drinking game.  M-word = 1 shot, Reservation system complaints = 1 shot, the word "soon" = 2 shots.


----------



## bclittle

Mfowler7828 said:


> Just called the Florida heath department and for clarification of what is considered the tri-state area and was informed it was the entire state and not just NYC. So silly as my county has had 50 cases and three deaths, and is five hrs from NYC.



Did they have any insight about the end date? I'm in eastern CT and cases are going down here.... If this stops me from going I will be devastated.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> If this is a shot glass, I so need this to make reading this thread into a drinking game.  M-word = 1 shot, Reservation system complaints = 1 shot, the word "soon" = 2 shots.



Won't make it to lunch with that.


----------



## bffer

rpb718 said:


> If this is a shot glass, I so need this to make reading this thread into a drinking game.  M-word = 1 shot, Reservation system complaints = 1 shot, the word "soon" = 2 shots.


How many for DVC complaining about POP peasants being at their resorts?


----------



## Jrb1979

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272942594926968833
Not sure if this was posted or how trusted he is but it looks like that the reservation system is here to stay. Don't know how that works for ADRs in that case.


----------



## Hummingbird

skeeter31 said:


> I’m thinking that ticket is more restrictive than other tickets, so they’re blocking out any perceived popular days from being available for that specific ticket (since it’s cheaper than other tickets).



You would be correct. The TPS Pass has been like that since it's inception.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272942594926968833
> Not sure if this was posted or how trusted he is but it looks like that the reservation system is here to stay. Don't know how that works for ADRs in that case.


posted this morning


----------



## karly05

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I honestly think this will be the first trip where I buy any of the year themed merchandise. Pandemic Disney 2020 deserves remembering.



When I went in Feb before all this, I brought back 2020 magnets for co-workers. Little did I know they would be collector's items!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

https://www.wesh.com/article/disney...check-temperatures-when-parks-reopen/32871552


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/


Not a word about how vouchers will be handled. I wonder what they'll do about the issue of people grabbing a reservation just in case they want to go or just to see if they can get one whether they plan on going or not...because we know that's going to happen. If they don't give resort guests first exclusive access, that could be a problem.


----------



## Eeyore daily

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/


I know it's been asked and no one really knows the answer but I do hope AP vouchers are considered valid tickets for this.


----------



## Arguetafamily

bffer said:


> How many for DVC complaining about POP peasants being at their resorts?



Like my 8 year old bringing up the same discussion, over, and over, and over, and over, and over...

Says more about how POP visitors (your words) feel, than anything else. DVC members speak much less of this than the former.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> Not a word about how vouchers will be handled. I wonder what they'll do about the issue of people just grabbing a reservation just in case they want to go or just to see if they can get one whether they plan on going or not...because we know that's going to happen.


I mean isn't every ticket a voucher?  My Ap is linked even though it hasn't been redeemed yet.


----------



## cakebaker

Arguetafamily said:


> Like my 8 year old bringing up the same discussion, over, and over, and over, and over, and over...
> 
> Says more about how POP visitors (your words) feel, than anything else. DVC members speak much less of this than the former.



The discussion I've been following is much more in regards to DVC's being crowded and limited pool access issues. Most people don't seem to care how the guests got to the resorts, they just care what the guest count is going to be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eeyore daily said:


> I know it's been asked and no one really knows the answer but I do hope AP vouchers are considered valid tickets for this.



I know for me the only thing I have on my account is a resorts stay booked for next year and a linked AP voucher (not activate) and I did get the e-mail saying I would have early access to the new system, so based on that I think vouchers would qualify as long as linked to you account


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> not hating it
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/late...l39GlgakXXwnKXupVSpnEh9SVHiz8L41fPoBFwKMAT0Xs



If I didn't know they painted it, I wouldn't even notice, I would just think "hey, the Castle still looks great!"...


----------



## Eeyore daily

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know for me the only thing I have on my account is a resorts stay booked for next year and a linked AP voucher (not activate) and I did get the e-mail saying I would have early access to the new system, so based on that I think vouchers would qualify as long as linked to you account


True I got the email as well and haven't been panicking but for some reason that made me panic


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> Not a word about how vouchers will be handled. I wonder what they'll do about the issue of people grabbing a reservation just in case they want to go or just to see if they can get one whether they plan on going or not...because we know that's going to happen. If they don't give resort guests first exclusive access, that could be a problem.


I would hope they do what Six Flags is doing for those no showing their reservation. Six Flags may subject them to reduced system priority and blockout periods.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I mean isn't every ticket a voucher?  My Ap is linked even though it hasn't been redeemed yet.


Vouchers are weird. They have always counted in regards to making FP's but there have been AP previews where people couldn't use them. It also changed recently where vouchers could no longer see AP discounts for rooms and pricing on hard ticket events. I have received no emails regarding whether or not I'd be eligible to book reservations. It does show as a valid AP in my MDE, but who knows. Until Disney says so, I count on nothing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

chicagoshannon said:


> I mean isn't every ticket a voucher?  My Ap is linked even though it hasn't been redeemed yet.


My friend last night found that her annual pass that she hadn't used yet had reverted to voucher form with an expiration date of 2030. They're doing something...


----------



## SarahC97

cakebaker said:


> Not a word about how vouchers will be handled. I wonder what they'll do about the issue of people grabbing a reservation just in case they want to go or just to see if they can get one whether they plan on going or not...because we know that's going to happen. If they don't give resort guests first exclusive access, that could be a problem.


I'm starting to get the feeling that they will only make this system available to people with active tickets and APs when the reservation system opens, which would be a huge bummer...


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My friend last night found that her annual pass that she hadn't used yet had reverted to voucher form with an expiration date of 2030. They're doing something...


She had activated it but not used it?


----------



## Farro

If vouchers were good enough to book fast passes with, I don't see why they wouldn't be good enough to reserve parks with.


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My friend last night found that her annual pass that she hadn't used yet had reverted to voucher form with an expiration date of 2030. They're doing something...


APs have said exp 2030 before first use since before the shutdown.


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that they will only make this system available to people with active tickets and APs when the reservation system opens, which would be a huge bummer...


That wouldn't fix the problem of people making reservations that don't plan on actually going. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if that's exactly what they do. In which case, I guess I don't go back to WDW until they stop the reservation system. I've had my voucher since last fall, can't activate it because I got cancelled multiple times. Oh well, is what it is.


----------



## Makmak

rpb718 said:


> If this is a shot glass, I so need this to make reading this thread into a drinking game.  M-word = 1 shot, Reservation system complaints = 1 shot, the word "soon" = 2 shots.


It is a shot glass, a very large one and that’s why I posted it for those with upcoming reservations that are stressed out haha


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> APs have said exp 2030 before first use since before the shutdown.


That's what mine has said since the day I linked it many months ago.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> She had activated it but not used it?


Yes; no idea why she did that. 

This is according to her; if it doesn't sound right it's possible she's delusional. Just FYI.


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes; no idea why she did that.
> 
> This is according to her; if it doesn't sound right it's possible she's delusional. Just FYI.


That has to be a glitch of some kind if it's true. It would make no sense at all for them to be deactivating AP's. lol


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that they will only make this system available to people with active tickets and APs when the reservation system opens, which would be a huge bummer...


it does say on the site that its active aps


----------



## AmberMV

What is the difference between a voucher and an AP that hasn't been activated yet?


----------



## scott_flute

Farro said:


> If vouchers were good enough to book fast passes with, I don't see why they wouldn't be good enough to reserve parks with.


I agree. I have military tickets linked and those are technically vouchers/certificates, but I got that email that said I’d be in the first group of people allowed to make reservations. I think they’re literally just going by whether or not you have something linked like how FP+ booking used to work.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SarahC97 said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that they will only make this system available to people with active tickets and APs when the reservation system opens, which would be a huge bummer...


Yeah it's suspicious that they're still selling them even though they've announced extremely limited capacity. It doesn't quite add up.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> it does say on the site that its active aps


So, like, if people had APs that expired during the shutdown or if people purchased new APs during the shutdown that they haven't been able to activate at the park entrance those would not be considered "active" for reservation purposes?


----------



## chicagoshannon

it has to count as valid ticket media.  They can't sell them and then say sorry you have to have used it once before making reservations.  They don't make regular ticket holders use their ticket first.   Every ticket is a voucher until used.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> So, like, if people had APs that expired during the shutdown or if people purchased new APs during the shutdown that they haven't been able to activate at the park entrance those would not be considered "active" for reservation purposes?


I don't know
I talked to a VIPassholder specialist (that's what he called himself when he returned my call) and he said something like "we will extend the AP that are active now" so I asked about those that expired during the closure "I am not sure if you didn't renew, if you would still have an active ap"
so  they don't know either


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know
> I talked to a VIPassholder specialist (that's what he called himself when he returned my call) and he said something like "we will extend the AP that are active now" so I asked about those that expired during the closure "I am not sure if you didn't renew, if you would still have an active ap"
> so  they don't know either


Oh boy, this could be a debacle


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Oh boy, this could be a debacle


Remy did say they are expecting a lot of angry people


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know
> I talked to a VIPassholder specialist (that's what he called himself when he returned my call) and he said something like "we will extend the AP that are active now" so I asked about those that expired during the closure "I am not sure if you didn't renew, if you would still have an active ap"
> so  they don't know either


They’ve been saying that since the beginning and generally proceed to encourage people to drop a grand on renewing right now just to be safe


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> it has to count as valid ticket media.  They can't sell them and then say sorry you have to have used it once before making reservations.  They don't make regular ticket holders use their ticket first.   Every ticket is a voucher until used.


 These days, nothing has to be anything. Should they count? Absolutely. They sold the AP and to tell people they can’t use them because they haven’t had the ability to activate them would be outrageous, but it won’t be the first time in all this mess they’ve done something that just isn’t right.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> it has to count as valid ticket media.  They can't sell them and then say sorry you have to have used it once before making reservations.  They don't make regular ticket holders use their ticket first.   Every ticket is a voucher until used.




They could though make unactive APs lower priority for reservations then active one.


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> it does say on the site that its active aps


Yes, but it's not my fault that the parks were closed and my AP will expire before...I would've been happy to use my active AP for a trip if they'd been open. Now they've promised me an extension but haven't provided any information about when the extension will be granted. Also, not trying to come off snarky to you, I'm just frustrated.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...n-7-11-ep-dhs-open-7-15.3795738/post-62009509


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> Yes, but it's not my fault that the parks were closed and my AP will expire before...I would've been happy to use my active AP for a trip if they'd been open. Now they've promised me an extension but haven't provided any information about when the extension will be granted. Also, not trying to come off snarky to you, I'm just frustrated.


I emailed basically using the same wording you did
I got a call back from this specialist, we talked for a while, he gave me reassurance that I would be able to go in July (not vouchers just a different situation for me) and he then emailed me the code of the conversation so that next time I called I could reference that to any phone CM and they would know what we talked about


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> They could though make unactive APs lower priority for reservations then active one.



I think they’ll either allow them to book or not. Makes no sense to count them as a lesser ticket. In our case, that would mean 5 of the 6 people in our family could make reservations, while I couldn’t. Mine should’ve been activated in March. 

Count me glad that I’m now watching from the sidelines.


----------



## shoegal9

My DVC gold expired in January 2020 and I renewed at the platinum level.  I haven't been back since December 2019... so my account shows a "renewal certificate."  The VIPassholder Specialist I spoke to seemed to be knowledgeable and assured me that my "certificate" would allow me access to reservations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Remy did say they are expecting a lot of angry people


I think they’ll follow Shanghai and consider active passes as all passes active on the first date of closure. Despite the conflicting info from CMs and their total lack of clarity.

My suspicion is the angry people could be triggered by limiting AP Park Previews to Platinum and up like they did with SWGE...


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> My DVC gold expired in January 2020 and I renewed at the platinum level.  I haven't been back since December 2019... so my account shows a "renewal certificate."  The VIPassholder Specialist I spoke to seemed to be knowledgeable and assured me that my "certificate" would allow me access to reservations.


But would that apply to actual vouchers? AP’s that had never been used?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Historically, Disney's computer systems have had trouble distinguishing, or Disney simply did not want to program them to distinguish, Active APs from vouchers.  So regardless of what they may advertise or advise, I find it highly likely vouchers will carry just as much weight as active APs.  The most recent evidence of this that comes to mind were the SWGE AP previews last August.  Disney was adamant that vouchers would not count, but the evidence suggested otherwise.


----------



## shoegal9

cakebaker said:


> But would that apply to actual vouchers? AP’s that had never been used?



I'm not sure. Only quoting what he told me about the renewal certificates in case anyone else was in the same boat.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Something is definitely going on. My phone just alerted me that Disneyworld (the MDE app) was actively using my location. I am on the other side of the country.


----------



## Disneysoule

WonderlandisReality said:


> Something is definitely going on. My phone just alerted me that Disneyworld (the MDE app) was actively using my location. I am on the other side of the country.


It’s been doing that to me ever since I updated the app a few days ago


----------



## Disneysoule

It actually said mde had used my location 22 times in The last 12 hours would I like to turn it off.  I thought it was strange.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I guess we need to wait and see on the AP vouchers. I would be furious if that's all I had and they don't allow it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

cakebaker said:


> I think they’ll either allow them to book or not. Makes no sense to count them as a lesser ticket. In our case, that would mean 5 of the 6 people in our family could make reservations, while I couldn’t. Mine should’ve been activated in March.
> 
> Count me glad that I’m now watching from the sidelines.



Same here...   As heartbroken as I was when I had to cancel..  i’m not sure I could handle all the uncertainty around what should be a fun vacation.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...n-7-11-ep-dhs-open-7-15.3795738/post-62009509


The system they tested was the bag check which has a thermal imaging/temperature screening feature add on. From what I heard they did not have the add on or at least weren't testing that feature but rather testing the bag check aspect.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneysoule said:


> It actually said mde had used my location 22 times in The last 12 hours would I like to turn it off.  I thought it was strange.


I vote IT Glitch


----------



## CastAStone

I think - and this is just me, reading the tea leaves - that the dam is about to burst on an information standpoint. Not just soon. Presently.


----------



## abja09

I’m anxiously waiting on word about when and if we will be able to buy park tickets. I have a trip planned in September for my 50th birthday and was waiting to buy my park tickets til the end of June right before I could book my fast passes as I’m sure many of us do.  My MDE account does have a 1 day ticket for both me and my son that’s been there for years - it’s a ghost ticket. Maybe that will give me some sort of advantage. Who knows - only time will tell!!


----------



## Jrb1979

Premierdrum on WDWmagic was told that there will be no CM passes for the remainder of 2020.  Anyone else know more about that? Of true would have an affect on reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> The system they tested was the bag check which has a thermal imaging/temperature screening feature add on. From what I heard they did not have the add on or at least weren't testing that feature but rather testing the bag check aspect.


the link is from a thread on the TPAS talking about AP


----------



## Rosanne

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know
> I talked to a VIPassholder specialist (that's what he called himself when he returned my call) and he said something like "we will extend the AP that are active now" so I asked about those that expired during the closure "I am not sure if you didn't renew, if you would still have an active ap"
> so  they don't know either




So, my main source of stress about my trip in 29 days has been that I don't know if my daughter's AP that would have expired on April 13th was going to be processed in time to make park reservations. It has been driving me mad as we have one week where we can go somewhere and my girls' first choice is Disney even with restrictions but definitely with access to the parks (which is why we moved our time to July 15-19) but if DD19's AP can't get her into the parks then it's pointless. 

Anyway... 

I just got off the phone with a CM who was quite relaxed and seemed to know what she was talking about. She asked if DD's pass was paid in full and I said yes.

I told her about my concerns and she said that the APs that would have expired during the closure but will be extended due to the closure would be available to us _*before*_ the reservation system goes live so we would be able to make park reservations with her AP.

She seemed confident about the information and said they were working on getting the APs loaded. She could definitely see my daughter's AP and the prior date of expiration, etc.

She was confident we would be able to reserve hers along with ours without a problem.

I know it's a phone CM but she seemed comfortable with her information.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9269403


Doesn't shock me based on the reservation system coming.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> the link is from a thread on the TPAS talking about AP


The link took me to a post with a link to a news post about the new screening tech Disney tested at DS.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> I think - and this is just me, reading the tea leaves - that the dam is about to burst on an information standpoint. Not just soon. Presently.
> 
> View attachment 501507




I feel that, too, which is why I can't get anything done around my house today.


----------



## CastAStone

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/


Has anyone seen if similar information has been put out for Disneyland?


----------



## Eric Smith

Eeyore daily said:


> I know it's been asked and no one really knows the answer but I do hope AP vouchers are considered valid tickets for this.


They have been considered tickets for the purposes of the Fast Pass window in the past.  I don't think there's anything to worry about there.


----------



## one_cat

Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> The link took me to a post with a link to a news post about the new screening tech Disney tested at DS.


that's weird


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm sure the CM's will be blocked from using their tickets at first.  Then when/if the crowds don't come they'll lift that restriction.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> that's weird


I see the post you were referring to is just below that though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> that's weird


It worked for me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.




I don't see how they can enforce it, unfortunately.


----------



## Jessj0012

If you can't book a park o. The reservation system without a linked ticket what will happen with kids under three who dont have to have a ticket? I'm sure they would still need to be counted for capacity reasons.


----------



## randumb0

Ok everyone expect some updates from Disney


















Soon


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jessj0012 said:


> If you can't book a park o. The reservation system without a linked ticket what will happen with kids under three who dont have to have a ticket? I'm sure they would still need to be counted for capacity reasons.




My guess is it will be like dining reservations. Make sure the child has a profile in MDE.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't see how they can enforce it, unfortunately.


They can if they follow the Six Flags system. Those who no show their reservation will be blocked out from making another reservation.  Disney could easily adopt that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> They can if they follow the Six Flags system. Those who no show their reservation will be blocked out from making another reservation.  Disney could easily adopt that.




I'll be shocked if they do that.


----------



## Disneysoule

gottalovepluto said:


> I vote IT Glitch


Ya probably was


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> I'll be shocked if they do that.


agree.  They're going to be making sure you have a reservation to enter but won't be checking who had one but doesn't show up.


----------



## JPM4

CastAStone said:


> I think - and this is just me, reading the tea leaves - that the dam is about to burst on an information standpoint. Not just soon. Presently.
> 
> View attachment 501507


Presently is that soon?


----------



## CastAStone

JPM4 said:


> Presently is that soon?


Merriam Webster's says it means "Without undue delay". I've always understood it to mean now or in the immediate future. Sooner than soon, longer than currently.


----------



## Farro

JPM4 said:


> Presently is that soon?





CastAStone said:


> Merriam Webster's says it means "Without undue delay". I've always understood it to mean now or in the immediate future. Sooner than soon, longer than currently.




We'll see.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

RWinNOLA said:


> Magic band scans just tell them how many people are in the parks.  Booking data gives them an idea of on property guests but doesn’t predict number off off site guests, locals, etc may attend on any given day.
> 
> Neither does anything to limit capacity so that the parks aren’t over crowded.  The only thing they could do is just set a capacity and then *turn people away if they reach capacity and that wouldn’t go over very well at all*.
> 
> A reservation system gives them better control to spread guests more evenly among the four theme parks.


It seems like yes, on one hand the reservation system gives them better control to spread out guests among the parks. But it could still produce negative press pretty easily, especially while park capacities are lowered, if people consistently have a hard time booking the parks they want (i.e., MK). I can see it now: Threads and FB posts filled with "I have a 7 day trip and could only get MK one day!" The other parks (AK, HS) will be the "consolation prizes." 

How do they spread out crowds? By:
- telling people, "X park(s) is/are at capacity, you CAN'T get a reservation for it";
- saying each park is X% full for a specific day, thereby incentivizing guests to choose a park with lower crowds (I don't think they'd ever give us this information);
- using some other form of incentivization to get guests to book lesser-crowded parks, particularly if guests have no company-provided information on crowd levels. I don't think they'll lower ticket prices if a park has low crowds, especially on a day-by-day basis. I guess they could significantly raise ticket prices for MK, but again, bad press (and it doesn't do anything to stop an AP from going to MK). I can't think of a way to spread out crowds other than to make each park more attractive with its offerings, and really they have been doing that to some extent (TS and SWGE lands at HS, new rides and refurbs at EPCOT,... Obviously they could do more in terms of bringing back parades, live entertainment, doing refurbs, building more pavilions and rides, etc, but that's probably not happening anytime soon).

Therefore, *if* they plan to use the reservation system outside this period of significantly-reduced park capacities, is the reservation system really about controlling crowds, or it is about allowing the company to more tightly control staffing? Even then, they've been open almost 50 years and should have plenty of data on crowds to be able to predict demand on any given day.

Note: I think turning away people at the gates AND people not being able to get reservations for a particular park would both not go over well. But maybe the company doesn't care? There are plenty of people pretty upset right now over the lack of information, and people seem to overwhelmingly be of the opinion that Disney wants them to cancel trips.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon




----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 501510View attachment 501510


----------



## tlmadden73

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


I don't think they will,  I don't think Disney will care if slots are "stolen" at this point. If there are no-shows, that is nothing but a benefit to their current mindset which is: Have as few people in the park as possible and still be open. 

(i mean .. what if it is pouring that day of your reservation and you just choose not to go (like if you are an AP or something where there is no cost to just not going).

My local zoo is implementing a reservation system. I'm a passholder and we have a reservation for Friday, but the weather looks to be rainy and stormy that day, so we may simply not go (especially since it involves a drive to get there). I wouldn't expect a repercussion by not showing.


----------



## Rxdr2013

rteetz said:


> Photos – Disney’s Vero Beach Resort Reopens with COVID-19 Precautions


We have a July 4 weekend stay at VB. Thanks for the link!


----------



## pixieprincess925

tlmadden73 said:


> I don't think they will,  I don't think Disney will care if slots are "stolen" at this point. If there are no-shows, that is nothing but a benefit to their current mindset which is: Have as few people in the park as possible and still be open.
> 
> (i mean .. what if it is pouring that day of your reservation and you just choose not to go (like if you are an AP or something where there is no cost to just not going).
> 
> My local zoo is implementing a reservation system. I'm a passholder and we have a reservation for Friday, but the weather looks to be rainy and stormy that day, so we may simply not go (especially since it involves a drive to get there). I wouldn't expect a repercussion by not showing.


Is there anything stopping you from releasing the reservation if you decide not to go? Perhaps they fill up to capacity and someone else walks up and wants to enter. Why not give someone else the option?


----------



## bernina

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 501512



Did you just get this email? Are you in US or UK?


----------



## MrsBooch

randumb0 said:


> Ok everyone expect some updates from Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon




how. dare. you.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

It was forwarded by my US TA.


----------



## koszmok

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.



I thought you need valid park ticket to make a reservation. Why would you buy ticket for 5 days and only use 2 ?  Of course If you have AP that`s different...


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know
> I talked to a VIPassholder specialist (that's what he called himself when he returned my call) and he said something like "we will extend the AP that are active now" so I asked about those that expired during the closure "I am not sure if you didn't renew, if you would still have an active ap"
> so  they don't know either


The fact that statistically speaking, 1/4 of ALL APS will have passed their expiration date during the closure makes me think they will do what it takes to not have to deal with that many angry APs.


----------



## tlmadden73

pixieprincess925 said:


> Is there anything stopping you from releasing the reservation if you decide not to go? Perhaps they fill up to capacity and someone else walks up and wants to enter. Why not give someone else the option?


Good point, but the zoo reservation system doesn't seem to have a "cancel" option.   Again .. I don't think that businesses are going to care at this point if people aren't showing up for reservations. 

That's probably why Disney will limit the number of days passholders can make reservations. Just to prevent them from making reservations every day.


----------



## LALA2020

Marionnette said:


> It has definitely been deleted. I kept the page open from this morning and when I refreshed, it had been changed.



I’ve just gone back to the site too... sooo much has been deleted.


----------



## FatBambi

Welsh_Dragon said:


> View attachment 501512


----------



## indylaw99

I'm optimistic regarding the way my MDE looks and the AP voucher issue. We bought ours in March and were going to activate them in May but obviously didn't get to. But when I go into MDE now and look at our upcoming July trip, everyone in "My Planning Party" shows both a linked "resort hotel reservation" (DVC) and a linked "theme park admission."

It doesn't help anyone hoping to go to the AP preview days who have vouchers, but it does seem to reinforce what others are hearing from CMs about vouchers being treated the same as APs as far as reservations.


----------



## yulilin3

LALA2020 said:


> I’ve just gone back to the site too... sooo much has been deleted.


they spilled before they were supposed to


----------



## jbreen2010

We have a 4-day with hopper option....i am hopeful they allow us to get into MK at least one of those days.  Candidly if someone had a 6-day pass and was ahead of me in line doesn't reserve MK for all 6 days and bump me out from reserving....but i guess there is no way to tell.

I still am hopeful that we will all be pleasantly surprised and that there will be enough capacity for getting into the parks and that demand is not extremely high.


----------



## Tbella

yulilin3 said:


> they spilled before they were supposed to



Can you please explain what was spilled?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tbella said:


> Can you please explain what was spilled?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

AmberMV said:


> Oh boy, this could be a debacle


I posted about this tens of pages ago, but we spoke to an AP supervisor and he didn't even seem to have taken some of the reservation system issues into consideration.


----------



## Tbella

Thanks SaintsManiac!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Premierdrum on WDWmagic was told that there will be no CM passes for the remainder of 2020.  Anyone else know more about that? Of true would have an affect on reservations.


That almost makes me feel good... Last time I recall Disney doing mass CM block outs was DLR opening SWGE (idk how WDW handled it) and basically nobody showed up for the summer. Maybe same thing is about to happen at WDW...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Rosanne said:


> So, my main source of stress about my trip in 29 days has been that I don't know if my daughter's AP that would have expired on April 13th was going to be processed in time to make park reservations. It has been driving me mad as we have one week where we can go somewhere and my girls' first choice is Disney even with restrictions but definitely with access to the parks (which is why we moved our time to July 15-19) but if DD19's AP can't get her into the parks then it's pointless.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CM who was quite relaxed and seemed to know what she was talking about. She asked if DD's pass was paid in full and I said yes.
> 
> I told her about my concerns and she said that the APs that would have expired during the closure but will be extended due to the closure would be available to us _*before*_ the reservation system goes live so we would be able to make park reservations with her AP.
> 
> She seemed confident about the information and said they were working on getting the APs loaded. She could definitely see my daughter's AP and the prior date of expiration, etc.
> 
> She was confident we would be able to reserve hers along with ours without a problem.
> 
> I know it's a phone CM but she seemed comfortable with her information.


Has your DD’s pass disappeared from MDE?


----------



## Rosanne

Totally. A long time ago. Haven't seen it since but the phone CM could see it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I'll be shocked if they do that.


I won’t be. Otherwise people will make tons of just in case reservations. I do expect leeway. Like you’re blocked from the system for X number of days if you no show twice (They do something like that with DLR FlexPass APs)


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> That almost makes me feel good... Last time I recall Disney doing mass CM block outs was DLR opening SWGE (idk how WDW handled it) and basically nobody showed up for the summer. Maybe same thing is about to happen at WDW...


CM haven't been able to visit SWGE since RotR opened, using the MEP


----------



## yulilin3

FatBambi said:


>


not yet...soon


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> I won’t be. Otherwise people will make tons of just in case reservations. I do expect leeway. Like you’re blocked from the system for X number of days if you no show twice (They do something like that with DLR FlexPass APs)


 You have to assume 1) Disney cares  if people show up and 2) Disney cares if it would cost others the opportunity to get reservations. 

I don’t believe either is true. They have no incentive to implement what it would take to track whether someone actually made use of the reservation they had.


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


I think they'll just do something like a three strikes and you're out policy for AP holders who don't show up for reservations.  For regular tickets, they could just count the reserved day as a day on the ticket regardless of whether you show up or not.


----------



## Eric Smith

JPM4 said:


> Presently is that soon?


On the podcast, John hinted that there would be information dropping this week.   It seems like most of the inside sources have gone quiet which might be another indication.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Yeah but we were also told there'd be information dropping last week.... and that soon hasn't come yet


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> I think they'll just do something like a three strikes and you're out policy for AP holders who don't show up for reservations.  For regular tickets, they could just count the reserved day as a day on the ticket regardless of whether you show up or not.


That’s more or less the policy for Disneyland Flex Pass holders.


----------



## Kmedders

Eric Smith said:


> On the podcast, John hinted that there would be information dropping this week.   It seems like most of the inside sources have gone quiet which might be another indication.


I was told to expect important information basically each day this week by my TA.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> You have to assume 1) Disney cares  if people show up and 2) Disney cares if it would cost others the opportunity to get reservations.
> 
> I don’t believe either is true. They have no incentive to implement what it would take to track whether someone actually made use of the reservation they had.



You don’t think so? With a Disneyland flex pass, if you’re a no show for your reservation 3 times in 90 days you can’t make a new reservation for 30 days. Since they do that already with Disneyland flex passes, I don’t see why WDW wouldn’t do something similar.


----------



## Leigh L

Anyone randomly receive the standard email you get when you update your requests or personal information?
"This email is being sent to confirm a recent change made to your Disney account information, such as updating your password, address, phone number or other personal information."

All I did was update the app, I didn't change anything.  Well, except now, my password as a precaution. (And that triggered the same email to be sent.) 

I'm wondering if whatever they're tweaking in the background somehow triggered the email?


----------



## yulilin3

Leigh L said:


> Anyone randomly receive the standard email you get when you update your requests or personal information?
> "This email is being sent to confirm a recent change made to your Disney account information, such as updating your password, address, phone number or other personal information."
> 
> All I did was update the app, I didn't change anything.  Well, except now, my password as a precaution. (And that triggered the same email to be sent.)
> 
> I'm wondering if whatever they're tweaking in the background somehow triggered the email?


yes


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> yes


Thanks! Just saw this being discussed in the other thread (I lose track of which thread is rumors and which is on TPAS sometimes : ))


----------



## chicagoshannon

Leigh L said:


> Anyone randomly receive the standard email you get when you update your requests or personal information?
> "This email is being sent to confirm a recent change made to your Disney account information, such as updating your password, address, phone number or other personal information."
> 
> All I did was update the app, I didn't change anything.  Well, except now, my password as a precaution. (And that triggered the same email to be sent.)
> 
> I'm wondering if whatever they're tweaking in the background somehow triggered the email?


no but I get that every single time I log in.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> You don’t think so? With a Disneyland flex pass, if you’re a no show for your reservation 3 times in 90 days you can’t make a new reservation for 30 days. Since they do that already with Disneyland flex passes, I don’t see why WDW wouldn’t do something similar.


No, I don’t. Not under current conditions. The rules for flex pass were set up pre-covid.  Disney is actively discouraging people from coming, no reason to implement a system to maximize the number of guests that actually get in.


----------



## Leigh L

chicagoshannon said:


> no but I get that every single time I log in.


Ugh that must be a pain.
I have to say, I was surprised that when I came back to my laptop after 20 minutes after resetting, I was surprised to find I was still logged in! Usually, I'm logged out after 5 minutes of being idle when on the website version of MDE LOL
(Hopeful sign?!?)


----------



## one_cat

MickeyWaffles said:


> You don’t think so? With a Disneyland flex pass, if you’re a no show for your reservation 3 times in 90 days you can’t make a new reservation for 30 days. Since they do that already with Disneyland flex passes, I don’t see why WDW wouldn’t do something similar.


Easily managed:  Walk through the gate then walk out again.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Leigh L said:


> Anyone randomly receive the standard email you get when you update your requests or personal information?
> "This email is being sent to confirm a recent change made to your Disney account information, such as updating your password, address, phone number or other personal information."
> 
> All I did was update the app, I didn't change anything.  Well, except now, my password as a precaution. (And that triggered the same email to be sent.)
> 
> I'm wondering if whatever they're tweaking in the background somehow triggered the email?


I got one about my D23 account.  So I cancelled the debit card associated with it.  Just got it half an hour ago.  My son also hit one.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...-closure-asked-to-take-action-on-reservation/


----------



## Eric Smith

Kmedders said:


> I was told to expect important information basically each day this week by my TA.


That's a great sign.


----------



## babydoll65

Is this new??
https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-this-week-for-arrivals-beginning-june-22.htm


----------



## SaintsManiac

babydoll65 said:


> Is this new??
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-this-week-for-arrivals-beginning-june-22.htm



Yes as far as I know.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Just got this email.  This month's would have been this Saturday.  While this is not directly related, it just _feels_ like it's somehow tangentially related to all this - perhaps an IT thing that the release takes up too much attention/server usage/I don't know enough about this kind of stuff to really guess?  Maybe there's customer service overlap and they get a lot of contacts on those release days?  I might be grasping at straws, but there's definitely something odd one way or another with suddenly postponing this merchandise release.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...servations-june-18th-no-general-availability/


----------



## Rxdr2013

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...servations-june-18th-no-general-availability/



Uggh, why do you have to call to make a reservation!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Rxdr2013 said:


> Uggh, why do you have to call to make a reservation!


Looks like it is ONLY pre park opening.


----------



## AmberMV

babydoll65 said:


> Is this new??
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-this-week-for-arrivals-beginning-june-22.htm


It is new news!  This was one of the "_*soon*_"s we were waiting on to become _*now*_!


----------



## vinotinto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...servations-june-18th-no-general-availability/


I got all excited, and then I realized it’s only for June 22 through July 10, 2020.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...servations-june-18th-no-general-availability/


By phone only. So interesting! Wonder if these are being taken manually and put into a different system while the main reservation system is still being worked on.


----------



## crayon3448

Eeyore daily said:


> Yeah but we were also told there'd be information dropping last week.... and that soon hasn't come yet


Your screen name is perfect for this comment lol


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus




----------



## Rxdr2013

vinotinto said:


> I got all excited, and then I realized it’s only for June 22 through July 10, 2020.


Me too! Hopefully they will update online soon as I have already been able to make a DS reservation when we are there July 21-26. If I have to call to make a reservation I will just be eating off site.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Oh please oh please let this be the flood gates opening ❤


----------



## Rxdr2013

We better not have to call to make our park reservations!


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> By phone only. So interesting! Wonder if these are being taken manually and put into a different system while the main reservation system is still being worked on.


Very plausible!  Also maybe to prevent dining res hoarding!  

Man, I hope they have staffed their call center CM accordingly!


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Disneysoule said:


> It actually said mde had used my location 22 times in The last 12 hours would I like to turn it off.  I thought it was strange.


Mine too


----------



## Sara W

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...servations-june-18th-no-general-availability/


It said if you're a DVC member to call a different number. If I'm renting points does that mean I need the owner to make my dining reservations?


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> By phone only. So interesting! Wonder if these are being taken manually and put into a different system while the main reservation system is still being worked on.



Probably so. I don’t think the demand will be overwhelming for this period.


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> Phone only with resort reservation. So interesting! Wonder if these are being taken manually and put into a different system while the main reservation system is still being worked on.


Sounds like it.
I was able to book DS ADRs last weekend (60 days out) so maybe they don't want to mingle the resort and park restaurants in just yet? I imagine that could get messy.



AmberMV said:


> Very plausible!  Also maybe to prevent dining res hoarding!
> 
> Man, I hope they have staffed their call center CM accordingly!


That's a good point about the hoarding since capacity will be so limited.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anthony Vito said:


> Just got this email.  This month's would have been this Saturday.  While this is not directly related, it just _feels_ like it's somehow tangentially related to all this - perhaps an IT thing that the release takes up too much attention/server usage/I don't know enough about this kind of stuff to really guess?  Maybe there's customer service overlap and they get a lot of contacts on those release days?  I might be grasping at straws, but there's definitely something odd one way or another with suddenly postponing this merchandise release.
> 
> View attachment 501520


The last launch was a frustrating experience to say the least.  I would probably attribute this to supply chain disruptions due to COVID though.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272993760197181440


----------



## CastAStone

Sara W said:


> It said if you're a DVC member to call a different number. If I'm renting points does that mean I need the owner to make my dining reservations?


It very well might.

ETA I would try myself first if I were you.


----------



## Dsny4fun

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


They're not stealing them if they paid for them and since you can only make a reservation without having tickets already..I don't see this as a problem


----------



## princesscinderella

hereforthechurros said:


> That is a legitimate gripe, and one that remains to be seen.
> 
> The current model at WDW was unsustainable. Crowds were so thick it was hard to move at times, and forget standby or finding a table to eat QS. The hub for fireworks was legitimately unsafe with thousands streaming in each night just to watch fireworks and people fighting over space. Something had to give, and COVID finally pushed their hand into dealing with it.



I agree I have not felt comfortable watching fireworks in the hub for a few years.  We either watch from the walkway to thunder mountain or the top of the world lounge.  

so excited to have a date now to make my dining reservations for our July 4th stay, even if it’s old school style by calling in.


----------



## Dsny4fun

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


They're not stealing them if they paid for them and since you can only make a reservation without having tickets already..I don't see this as a problem


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh please oh please let this be the flood gates opening ❤


When Josh said baby steps he meant it. One week at a time it seems.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Eric Smith said:


> The last launch was a frustrating experience to say the least.  I would probably attribute this to supply chain disruptions due to COVID though.


Yeah - it was a mess - I spent a couple hours last month and managed to get the Tiki Room mug and pins.  It just felt like something, but the supply chain makes more sense though.


----------



## Eric Smith

Dsny4fun said:


> They're not stealing them if they paid for them and since you can only make a reservation without having tickets already..I don't see this as a problem


I think the stealing comment would come from AP holders making reservations and not showing up.  If that happened a lot, it could significantly affect the real capacity of the parks.   I expect Disney will have some means in place to stop this from happening though.


----------



## tlmadden73

This whole resorts opening before the parks thing makes things awkward. But I guess will be a "test" for the mid-July floodgates.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anthony Vito said:


> Yeah - it was a mess - I spent a couple hours last month and managed to get the Tiki Room mug and pins.  It just felt like something, but the supply chain makes more sense though.


My wife wanted the ears and the backpack.  I wasn't able to get either.  I got them both in my cart at one point but I could not get the payment to go through.  All in all, it was a very frustrating experience.  It was made even more frustrating when they immediately showed up on eBay for four times the cost.


----------



## vinotinto

one_cat said:


> Has anyone thought about how Disney will ensure that individuals who have park reservations actually use them?  I could easily see a person reserving park reservations for their whole week but only going in the park for one or two days this stealing those slots from other people.


I think they will limit the reservations themselves, for guests with tickets, by the number of days you have tickets, and for the APs, by the number of days you can hold at a time.

I don’t think they will penalize a guest who does not use their reservation. We’re in a pandemic and they will not encourage any unsafe behavior, like someone showing up at the parks sick.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> When Josh said baby steps he meant it. One week at a time it seems.



I still think we might get something bigger this week. I'm holding onto hope. The June 18th or 19th deadline for the current wave of resort reservations they are dealing with is just too much for me to not wildly speculate about. 

If there is big news I am thinking resort related though, I really don't think the park reservation system is ready yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The silence from @Remy is Up is deafening.


----------



## AmberMV

princesscinderella said:


> so excited to have a date now to make my dining reservations for our July 4th stay, even if it’s old school style by calling in.


Me too!  I made a backup res at DS just in case it was going to be a free for all at the resorts  But I'm very glad that won't be the case.  I wonder what time they will start taking res. on the 18th?


----------



## vinotinto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *I still think we might get something bigger this week.* I'm holding onto hope. The June 18th or 19th deadline for the current wave of resort reservations they are dealing with is just too much for me to not wildly speculate about.
> 
> If there is big news I am thinking resort related though, I really don't think the park reservation system is ready yet.


I hope so, because if the news that guests can make ADRs for June 22-July 10th is it for this week, I’ll be majorly disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

Mobile check in for dining

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-eliminate-podium-check-in-at-restaurants.htm


----------



## yulilin3

So locals can't make dining reservations at the resorts. I need my bread service from Sanaa


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> The silence from @Remy is Up is deafening.


It says he hasn't been online since Friday if you hover over his name.  Maybe he's busy, maybe he didn't want us to hound him to death again


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> So locals can't make dining reservations at the resorts. I need my bread service from Sanaa


You have your July 1st res tho, you should be good!


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> You have your July 1st res tho, you should be good!


I was thinking of going next week


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Leigh L said:


> Anyone randomly receive the standard email you get when you update your requests or personal information?
> "This email is being sent to confirm a recent change made to your Disney account information, such as updating your password, address, phone number or other personal information."
> 
> All I did was update the app, I didn't change anything.  Well, except now, my password as a precaution. (And that triggered the same email to be sent.)
> 
> I'm wondering if whatever they're tweaking in the background somehow triggered the email?



Yes about 90 minutes ago


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> Mobile check in for dining
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-eliminate-podium-check-in-at-restaurants.htm


That is a smart, easy change.


----------



## AmberMV

By the way this also tells us they are only giving a 4 day lead time from between the date they start taking dining res to when the first guests arrive at the reopened DVC resorts on June 22....yikes..


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Mobile check in for dining
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-eliminate-podium-check-in-at-restaurants.htm


Steve Frearson is getting the scoops today.


----------



## CJK

Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.




They will go back online at some point.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.


Probably before, even.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.



Yes, although it was only for DS restaurants I did mine for an August trip this am


----------



## rteetz

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.


I’d assume they are thinking their international guests are a very small percentage for a while.


----------



## MaC410

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.



I can't see them sticking with making everyone call. This is most likely just for this initial period when some resorts open but no parks are open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I would stress to everyone not to think what happens in the next month is a permanent change. Disney has proven that nothing is permanent with their systems.


----------



## cakebaker

At least they’re giving resort guests first option on dining. If you’re on site, no parks open, you really need to be able to get food without having to leave property. Having to call is throwing back to the stone ages though.


----------



## CastAStone

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.


I'm not sure Disney cares that much about phone charges - 20 years after every other company had switched to toll-free numbers in the US Disney was still using their local 407-W-Disney number for reservations, and before cell phones (and even in the early days of cell phones) that incurred substantial long distance charges for every minute you were on the call (and on hold!).


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Rxdr2013 said:


> We better not have to call to make our park reservations!


“Thank you for calling the WDW park reservation line, this is Sven. Would you be interested in some false info today?”


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> I would stress to everyone not to think what happens in the next month is a permanent change. Disney has proven that nothing is permanent with their systems.


They’re very good about abandoning changes that don’t work and modifying as needed.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Mobile check in for dining
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...-eliminate-podium-check-in-at-restaurants.htm


Another great change, upgrade even, that can stick around post COVID, IMO!


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> I'm not sure Disney cares that much about phone charges - 20 years after every other company had switched to toll-free numbers in the US Disney was still using their local 407-W-Disney number for reservations, and before cell phones (and even in the early days of cell phones) that incurred substantial long distance charges for every minute you were on the call (and on hold!).


 I remember the the old days of running up my phone bill having to call to make all our reservations. I remember when they came out with some toll free number for select guests, but darned if I can remember how we qualified for it- passholder maybe? It was ridiculous then and it’s still ridiculous that they don’t have a toll free number.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Another great change, upgrade even, that can stick around post COVID!




Yes indeed.

Positive changes: New security screening, adding gift cards to mobile ordering, mobile check in for dining.

I'm trying to look on the bright side!


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> Steve Frearson is getting the scoops today.


it's on the WDW site
*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/*


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Positive changes: New security screening, adding gift cards to mobile ordering, mobile check in for dining.
> 
> I'm trying to look on the bright side!


I missed the gift card part. Awesome!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

June 18 seems to keep coming up. Should we prepare for dining after 6/11 and the reservation system to drop then?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WonderlandisReality said:


> June 18 seems to keep coming up. Should we prepare for dining after 6/11 and the reservation system to drop then?



I think we will hear about the next wave of resort reservation consolidation before the reservation system. #1 because i don't think the park reservation system is done, #2 because Disney has the potential to really reduce the number of on-site guests by announcing x resorts will be open/closed and here is what we are going to do about it.

No matter how they handle the resort moves, some people will be unhappy and will cancel. That frees up availability in the park reservation system. Why launch a park system and immediately fill it with a bunch of reservations that are going to get canceled?


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> I missed the gift card part. Awesome!




Yep and Apple Pay.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/appl...-order-in-latest-my-disney-experience-update/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> I missed the gift card part. Awesome!



Now if we could just get a feature to pay down room charge balances with gift cards without having to go to the front desk...


----------



## BorderTenny

cakebaker said:


> I remember the the old days of running up my phone bill having to call to make all our reservations. I remember when they came out with some toll free number for select guests, but darned if I can remember how we qualified for it- passholder maybe? It was ridiculous then and it’s still ridiculous that they don’t have a toll free number.


Not so ridiculous now when a majority of US calling plans include long distance at no additional charge.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273005859124252677


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I assume there has to be guests who don't really have smart phones right?


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I assume there has to be guests who don't really have smart phones right?



Yes


----------



## cakebaker

BorderTenny said:


> Not so ridiculous now when a majority of US calling plans include long distance at no additional charge.


 Doesn’t do much for international guests. Can we actually defend the lack of a toll free number? lol


----------



## one_cat

vinotinto said:


> I think they will limit the reservations themselves, for guests with tickets, by the number of days you have tickets, and for the APs, by the number of days you can hold at a time.
> 
> I don’t think they will penalize a guest who does not use their reservation. We’re in a pandemic and they will not encourage any unsafe behavior, like someone showing up at the parks sick.


That would certainly keep resort guests with APs from traveling to Disney.


----------



## one_cat

CJK said:


> Do we think dining reservations will go back to online after July 11th? Calling is expensive for international guests.


If they can get their online system to work.  Sounds like they are having problems.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273008653185044486


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273009255688224768


----------



## cakebaker

one_cat said:


> That would certainly keep resort guests with APs from traveling to Disney.



 I would guess your resort reservation would be included in that mix. There are an awful lot of families who have a mix of AP’s and regular tickets. I still think resort guests are going to get some type of priority over off site or local ticket holders. 

They may not guarantee entry, but having resort guests getting locked out of park tickets is going to be a nightmare. I wouldn’t be surprised for length of stay being the limit on park tickets.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...lth-acknowledgement-all-guests-must-abide-by/


----------



## jenjersnap

one_cat said:


> That would certainly keep resort guests with APs from traveling to Disney.



It would separate me (the AP voucher holder) from my kids and DH who hold 10-day hoppers. Guess I spend half our trip in the room while they are off having fun or just stay home because I can’t book as many park reservations? 

I guess I should be happy that the pool bar will be open!


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> It would separate me (the AP voucher holder) from my kids and DH who hold 10-day hoppers. Guess I spend half our trip in the room while they are off having fun or just stay home because I can’t book as many park reservations?
> 
> I guess I should be happy that the pool bar will be open!


 
Your case is exactly what I’m talking about. Too many families visit with a mix of tickets to separate how they’re treated as far as access to park reservations. 

That’s assuming Disney cares of course.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Why do we think AP won’t get length of stay park reservations? Did I miss something?


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Why do we think AP won’t get length of stay park reservations? Did I miss something?


No. People are making inferences from SDL and HKDL.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...lth-acknowledgement-all-guests-must-abide-by/



Sigh, this makes things difficult, but needed.

People sneeze, and cough, and have running noses everyday, based on the 100,000 things that aren't Covid. Got a headache? Watch out 

I sure hope that when someone is at the park, and they hear a cough, or a sneeze, they don't freak out on the person


----------



## Spridell

I can confirm I just got the new email from Disney regarding my stay next week.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> No. People are making inferences from SDL and HKDL.



Apples and oranges!


----------



## princesscinderella

AmberMV said:


> By the way this also tells us they are only giving a 4 day lead time from between the date they start taking dining res to when the first guests arrive at the reopened DVC resorts on June 22....yikes..



At least everyone is in the same boat who has room reservations during this time.   May the fastest fingers make it first into the call center 

In side note I went to the sawgrass mills mall to go to the Disney character premiere store.  I was so sad it’s still not open yet.  And I could see the cute tiki room dress I was eyeing finally on sale.  If anyone knows when the retail outlet stores will open, I’d like to be there on opening day.


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> You have to assume 1) Disney cares  if people show up and 2) Disney cares if it would cost others the opportunity to get reservations.
> 
> I don’t believe either is true. They have no incentive to implement what it would take to track whether someone actually made use of the reservation they had.


The more things go on the more Disney's customer service looks worse and worse. I used to think they were the standard for theme parks in that regard. I get better customer service from Cedar Fair being a season pass holder.


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> June 18 seems to keep coming up. Should we prepare for dining after 6/11 and the reservation system to drop then?



We'll let you know soon if June 18th is the day you are looking for.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

cakebaker said:


> I remember the the old days of running up my phone bill having to call to make all our reservations. I remember when they came out with some toll free number for select guests, but darned if I can remember how we qualified for it- passholder maybe? It was ridiculous then and it’s still ridiculous that they don’t have a toll free number.


Probably the old Disney Fan Club with the gold card....I can't remember what it was called now, but there were some perks attached, and I seem to remember getting a separate phone line.


----------



## one_cat

I think it’s hilarious that we are back to calling to schedule ADRs.  It’s been many years since I have done that.  Disney is all about nostalgia.


----------



## yulilin3

Frantically checking mde i got the multiple virtual queues experience page again for a second


----------



## jenjersnap

SaintsManiac said:


> Why do we think AP won’t get length of stay park reservations? Did I miss something?



I really believe AP will get length of stay park reservations. My post was sarcastic, highlighting the ridiculousness of Disney distinguishing between what ticket media onsite guests hold.


----------



## kverdon

It says you need a Hotel Reservation to make a dining reservation, is it limitted to only the hotel you are staing at or can you make a reservation at any resort as long as you are staying on property? I guess we will find out on the 18th.


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> No. People are making inferences from SDL and HKDL.


 I’m not making inferences from either. There hasn’t been any confirmation of how they’ll handle reservations other than current ticket holders and resort guests get some kind of priority access, so as for me, I’m just out and out guessing. 
 A couple of people have mentioned AP’s getting different or lesser access and  it led to a discussion of what ifs. 

Have I missed something and they have given those details?


----------



## KayMichigan

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> People sneeze, and cough, and have running noses everyday, based on the 100,000 things that aren't Covid. Got a headache? Watch out



So if you have a headache for whatever reason, they want you to stay out, even if it's from something else entirely? A headache is one of the most common medical conditions around. Same with a cough or a runny nose. I guess if you have allergies or a cold, forget going to WDW.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> I got all excited, and then I realized it’s only for June 22 through July 10, 2020.


I could be wrong but I think that the picture in that blog post is from Toledo....one of the only Disney Resort Restaurants that we know won't be open until October, LOL!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

KayMichigan said:


> So if you have a headache for whatever reason, they want you to stay out, even if it's from something else entirely? A headache is one of the most common medical conditions around. Same with a cough or a runny nose. I guess if you have allergies or a cold, forget going to WDW.


Who HASN'T had a headache every day for the last 3 months?


----------



## LSUmiss

Rosanne said:


> So, my main source of stress about my trip in 29 days has been that I don't know if my daughter's AP that would have expired on April 13th was going to be processed in time to make park reservations. It has been driving me mad as we have one week where we can go somewhere and my girls' first choice is Disney even with restrictions but definitely with access to the parks (which is why we moved our time to July 15-19) but if DD19's AP can't get her into the parks then it's pointless.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CM who was quite relaxed and seemed to know what she was talking about. She asked if DD's pass was paid in full and I said yes.
> 
> I told her about my concerns and she said that the APs that would have expired during the closure but will be extended due to the closure would be available to us _*before*_ the reservation system goes live so we would be able to make park reservations with her AP.
> 
> She seemed confident about the information and said they were working on getting the APs loaded. She could definitely see my daughter's AP and the prior date of expiration, etc.
> 
> She was confident we would be able to reserve hers along with ours without a problem.
> 
> I know it's a phone CM but she seemed comfortable with her information.


So basically the ap would be active on mde when the system rolls out?


----------



## cakebaker

KayMichigan said:


> So if you have a headache for whatever reason, they want you to stay out, even if it's from something else entirely? A headache is one of the most common medical conditions around. Same with a cough or a runny nose. I guess if you have allergies or a cold, forget going to WDW.



 I really don’t think that little blurb means a whole lot. It’s not like they can prove you have a headache. It’s a cover your backside thing that in reality, means nothing.  If you try and enter the parks visibly ill, that might be a problem. Otherwise, I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273016409400868864


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912


----------



## Sandisw

KayMichigan said:


> So if you have a headache for whatever reason, they want you to stay out, even if it's from something else entirely? A headache is one of the most common medical conditions around. Same with a cough or a runny nose. I guess if you have allergies or a cold, forget going to WDW.



IMO, they are putting it out there as if you go, what the rules are.  

However, the way I read it is that if you have checked in and show up, you have confirmed you are okay to be there.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912



Nooooo i got such a good deal at the GF in August I will be heartbroken if I move


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Sandisw said:


> IMO, they are putting it out there as if you go, what the rules are.  It doesn’t say exactly how guests will be confirming it.
> 
> However, the way I read it is that if you have checked in and show up, you have confirmed you are okay to be there.


Exactly how I read it it’s pretty much a honor system thing.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912



So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...lth-acknowledgement-all-guests-must-abide-by/


This should be good for a few more posts 
I get more than a few of these after walking around WDW all day


----------



## Disneysoule

Farro said:


> So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!


Grand Destino on those rankings


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!


Gran Destino


----------



## figmentfinesse

Any guesses as to why they haven’t cancelled H2O Glow yet? If they’re not opening Typhoon Lagoon it seems like this past week with not much movement would have been a great time to refund. I have tix for august.


----------



## Farro

Disneysoule said:


> Grand Destino on those rankings



Yeah!!!

So where are the Bulls, Holiday Inn Express?


----------



## Dulcee

How are they going to create a bubble at the GF?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912



That matches the 3 resort thing .


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!



GDT ..    . (#WeTheNorth #Raps  ).


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912



Is this serious?

Explains why I got bumped from the YC. Hope whoever gets my CL room enjoys it. Maybe they’ll open SAB for the NBA exclusively. That’d be super nice.


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> Gran Destino



Seems like they get to truly be in a bubble since CSR isn’t open yet...others have DVC around them! Lol


----------



## Nightmarefandom

OnceUponATime15 said:


> GDT ..    . (#WeTheNorth ).


GDT WHERE BROOKLYN AT


----------



## 4Spen

Farro said:


> So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!


Looks like the top teams are at CSR. Middle at GF and bottom at YC.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pretty surprised by the GF being one of their hotels.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> Is this serious?
> 
> Explains why I got bumped from the YC. Hope whoever gets my CL room enjoys it.



I wonder what this does for SAB opening?


----------



## jcf8037

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912


Well there goes my hope of rebooking my Victoria and Alberts


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> That matches the 3 resort thing .


----------



## Dulcee

So I guess the assumption is that as teams are eliminated they'll all be condensed to CSR? I'm confused as to how this bubble thing works if you have two of these resorts with DVC portions that are open?


----------



## Jrb1979

vinotinto said:


> I think they will limit the reservations themselves, for guests with tickets, by the number of days you have tickets, and for the APs, by the number of days you can hold at a time.
> 
> I don’t think they will penalize a guest who does not use their reservation. We’re in a pandemic and they will not encourage any unsafe behavior, like someone showing up at the parks sick.


Six Flags is penalizing people for not using their reservation. The penalty is for no show is added to block out period. With Six Flags you can cancel if you can't make it and not be penalized.


----------



## rteetz

Sandisw said:


> I wonder what this does for SAB opening?


Exactly why it’s closed for guests. I wouldn’t be surprised to see players using the hot tub though.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> So which hotel is the best? I don't know who is what in the NBA!



YC gets the best deal since  the NBA players there will have exclusive access to SAB. /s


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty surprised by the GF being one of their hotels.



You definitely have to stay at Gran Destino now! Only the best!!!


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> I wonder what this does for SAB opening?


 I just mentioned that, lol. Maybe it’s just closed to regular guests. Can’t imagine the players not having pool access.


----------



## Leigh L

4Spen said:


> Looks like the top teams are at CSR. Middle at GF and bottom at YC.


DD didn't think the Wizards made the cut but there they are last on the list for YC (she's a happy camper).

I didn't expect to see GF on the list. I know there was speculation about YC...


----------



## Lewisc

Sandisw said:


> I wonder what this does for SAB opening?


Open for the extensive use by YC guests?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> You definitely have to stay at Gran Destino now! Only the best!!!


Lol right? Ugh I wish they’d open booking up!!!


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> I just mentioned that, lol. Maybe it’s just closed to regular guests. Can’t imagine the players not having pool access.


Exactly, they’ll need the hot tub at the very least.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273005859124252677


Limited capacity for transportation has me thinking the worst when it comes to buses.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> I just mentioned that, lol. Maybe it’s just closed to regular guests. Can’t imagine the players not having pool access.



Yes...and I wonder if this will mean they won’t open BC right away either...this way...it’s only BCV which are farther away.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Wow they get grand floridan

That SUCKS

Why give them something so close to the kingdom, and one of the best hotels.

That has to annoy Disney fans, esp dvc members

Ugh this annoys me. I love that Hotel, and I don't think they should be in hotels right next to magic kingdom. Disney annoying me so much lately


----------



## Lewisc

4Spen said:


> Looks like the top teams are at CSR. Middle at GF and bottom at YC.


Suggests Disney plans on keeping CSR closed to regular guests the longest.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912


I’m genuinely curious how they will work that out with VGF. Yes, you could isolate those guests to the Villas building, but they have no access to shopping, dining, or transportation. That’s sure to upset some Owners.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Wow. NBA at Grand Floridian. I wonder what that does for VGF guests in terms of dining. There’s nothing at VGF. Yeeesh.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Exactly, they’ll need the hot tub at the very least.


Oh at least. But my guess is the whole pool will be open. Gotta have a place for the families to play. It’s gonna make for some great promo pics and videos.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Krandor said:


> YC gets the best deal since  the NBA players there will have exclusive access to SAB. /s


I don't think they could do that and consider it a bubble since Beaches and Cream is open.  Could you imagine the horrible PR they'd get for not letting guests into that pool because of the NBA!  Bad enought to keep it closed at the beginning but then to open it for the stupid NBA players?!

I really don't see how they can claim to be in a bubble but then have the players at Yacht and GF.  Are they planing on keeping them locked in their rooms?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So where do we think they will move all the GF guests? Time to speculate!

I'm bummed about this one.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wow they get grand floridan
> 
> That SUCKS
> 
> Why give them something so close to the kingdom, and one of the best hotels.
> 
> That has to annoy Disney fans, esp dvc members


High profile guests and I’m sure the NBA is paying for it....


----------



## CastAStone

MickeyWaffles said:


> Wow. NBA at Grand Floridian. I wonder what that does for VGF guests in terms of dining. There’s nothing at VGF. Yeeesh.


isn't the dining at Poly almost as close?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272998550012678150


----------



## MickeyWaffles

CastAStone said:


> isn't the dining at Poly almost as close?



True, but wasn’t it rumored that you weren’t going to be able to resort hop in the beginning? Or am I making that up?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> High profile guests and I’m sure the NBA is paying for it....



Good luck keeping normal people from the POLY from going towards there to see NBA players. If anything that will lock down poly even more. I enjoy the walk from each, I guess thats another thing to add to the list of things you can't do anymore at Disney. Walk from one place to the other


----------



## Nvrgrowup

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273017079357222912


So much for the bubble!!


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't think they could do that and consider it a bubble since Beaches and Cream is open.  Could you imagine the horrible PR they'd get for not letting guests into that pool because of the NBA!  Bad enought to keep it closed at the beginning but then to open it for the stupid NBA players?!
> 
> I really don't see how they can claim to be in a bubble but then have the players at Yacht and GF.  Are they planing on keeping them locked in their rooms?



I'm sure they will have procedures in place if that is where they do put them. 

Looks though like YC will likely clear out at the end of regular season though and then consolidate teams at GF and DT.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So where do we think they will move all the GF guests? Time to speculate!
> 
> I'm bummed about this one.



To the Contemporary (?).  It’s been unavailable for booking for awhile now...


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> Oh at least. But my guess is the whole pool will be open. Gotta have a place for the families to play. It’s gonna make for some great promo pics and videos.


With YC being bubble teams families likely won’t even come to YC. The players aren’t allowed guests until after the first round I believe.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Good luck keeping normal people from the POLY from going towards there to see NBA players. If anything that will lock down poly even more. I enjoy the walk from each, I guess thats another thing to add to the list of things you can't do anymore at Disney. Walk from one place to the other


The NBA and Disney have surely thought of those details. They’ve been working on this for months.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> That matches the 3 resort thing .


No one had GF in the mix!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> The NBA and Disney have surely thought of those details. They’ve been working on this for months.



I know, they have thought more about how the NBA relationship is going to work, then the actual guest relationship that made Disney what it is today


----------



## rteetz

Nvrgrowup said:


> So much for the bubble!!


It was always multiple hotels. NBA commissioner said last night he doesn’t thing of it as a bubble but a campus that they can’t leave without consequence.


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I know, they have thought more about how the NBA relationship is going to work, then the actual guest relationship that made Disney what it is today


Because in all honesty I don’t think Disney wants a lot of guests to come. They are opening in mid July and they are actively trying to get people to confirm or cancel.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> Could you imagine the horrible PR they'd get for not letting guests into that pool because of the NBA!



Refer to new rule #1- They don’t care. The NBA must be paying Disney a fortune.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> No one had GF in the mix!


Well GF did disappear from inventory the day before they announced reopening dates...


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> High profile guests and I’m sure the NBA is paying for it....



Yeah I saw an article in the last day or two that the NBA is saying they actually are not going to make a whole lot of money by finishing the season due to the amount it is going to cost to put this thing on.  It was more about keeping the league in public mind and getting things finished but the league itself wasn't going to make a lot.   I am sure the amount they are paying to disney for hotels, and production and use of WWoS is going to be a huge huge check.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> With YC being bubble teams families likely won’t even come to YC. The players aren’t allowed guests until after the first round I believe.



Exactly...   the seeding has it so the teams that are real contenders are at GDT .    Those at the GF & YC will be gone in the first eliminations and those who aren’t gone can be moved over to GDT freeing up both other resorts.


----------



## Jennasis




----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> Because in all honesty I don’t think Disney wants a lot of guests to come. They are opening in mid July and they are actively trying to get people to confirm or cancel.



I know but the grand Floridian??? I assumed that the magic kingdom resorts were the most important for reopening, since they are closer to everything. I am just shocked they gave up that resort. It makes life easier for the actual guest going to the parks.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> I’m genuinely curious how they will work that out with VGF. Yes, you could isolate those guests to the Villas building, but they have no access to shopping, dining, or transportation. That’s sure to upset some Owners.



I don’t think we know yet what the bubble will look like but I am going to guess we won’t be kept out of the dining and main building.


----------



## hereforthechurros

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wow they get grand floridan
> 
> That SUCKS
> 
> Why give them something so close to the kingdom, and one of the best hotels.
> 
> That has to annoy Disney fans, esp dvc members
> 
> Ugh this annoys me. I love that Hotel, and I don't think they should be in hotels right next to magic kingdom. Disney annoying me so much lately


That may the first hotel to go when things condense, and it’s only for a couple months so hopefully it won’t make much an an impact. Wonder what they’ll do with DVC though...


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I know but the grand Floridian??? I assumed that the magic kingdom resorts were the most important for reopening, since they are closer to everything. I am just shocked they gave up that resort. It makes life easier for the actual guest going to the parks.



Probably was part of the negotiation for the players to get some of the nicer resorts.


----------



## yulilin3

Feel free to laugh at my complete lack of knowledge about the nba situation. 
How long are the teams planning on spending inside wwos? Could they have breakfast and dinner only at their resorts and spend the rest of their day at wwos? Opening dining options at the GF at least for regular guests? 
CSR and YC are more secluded and have dining options within


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> Because in all honesty I don’t think Disney wants a lot of guests to come. They are opening in mid July and they are actively trying to get people to confirm or cancel.



Exactly ! In all honestly, when I called to get a refund on my (non-package) park tickets (July 14) the CM seemed giddy ! They gave me no problem at all !


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> That may the first hotel to go when things condense, and it’s only for a couple months so hopefully it won’t make much an an impact. Wonder what they’ll do with DVC though...



YC will be first.   GF will be second then GDT for the remaining teams.


----------



## chicagoshannon

So when would regular season end?  I hope before September 12 as that's when we check in!


----------



## Lewisc

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think we know yet what the bubble will look like but I am going to guess we won’t be kept out of the dining and main building.


I'm going to guess guests at DVC at GF will be directed to POLY for shopping and dining.


----------



## gatechfan99

hereforthechurros said:


> That may the first hotel to go when things condense, and it’s only for a couple months so hopefully it won’t make much an an impact. Wonder what they’ll do with DVC though...


Not sure why it would affect the DVC Villas. It's fairly well removed from the Grand Floridian buildings. They've already said Gasparilla Grill and a couple of shops in the main building will be open. Seems like you could isolate the NBA in several of the GF hotel buildings and maybe use Citricos and Narcoosees as their food source. Wouldn't be much need for them ever to go to the main GF building which is where the DVC people will need to go.


----------



## cakebaker

[





0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I know, they have thought more about how the NBA relationship is going to work, then the actual guest relationship that made Disney what it is today



 I’ve said since the word came down that the NBA was coming that Disney is only begrudgingly allowing guests. The money is with the NBA, guests can go fish. 
We’re it not for the legalities of DVC, the parks wouldn’t be open at all. They are catering to the ones holding the money. 

Most guests will excuse it or forgive it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273021491844657153


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> So when would regular season end?  I hope before September 12 as that's when we check in!


 They could easily play into October.


----------



## Sandisw

CastAStone said:


> isn't the dining at Poly almost as close?



No...Poly walk is longer...but I wonder if this announcement means that Poly hotel doesn’t open soon either? This way, they are only dealing with DVC rooms...

So, I can see now GF, Poly, and YC/BC no longer opening soon to regular guests.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think we know yet what the bubble will look like but I am going to guess we won’t be kept out of the dining and main building.


So you think DVC members could potentially be mingling with NBA players? If they were allowed into the same spaces (NBA has to at least pass through the main building to get to convention space, roadways, etc), there would be some cross-contact. Not saying it won’t happen, but that would surprise me.


----------



## sara_s

cakebaker said:


> I really don’t think that little blurb means a whole lot. It’s not like they can prove you have a headache. It’s a cover your backside thing that in reality, means nothing.  If you try and enter the parks visibly ill, that might be a problem. Otherwise, I wouldn’t worry about it.


I agree. I think Disney is doing the CYA thing, especially with the tri-state area quarantine rules. I get it, they've been sued for crazy things before. I can totally see someone trying to sue them for getting Covid while at the parks. This is also why we'll all be signing the waiver of acknowledging the risks of Covid. 

But yeah, if you're visibly ill, please don't go into a park. *hops off soap box*


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Thinking that the restaurants will not be an issue at any of the resorts.  All three have convention facilities and I’d expect the teams to have set ups that would have private catered dining set up for the teams in all three..  keeping the players, coaches & support staff within their own bubble.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> They could easily play into October.


The last possible date is October 12th


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Feel free to laugh at my complete lack of knowledge about the nba situation.
> How long are the teams planning on spending inside wwos? Could they have breakfast and dinner only at their resorts and spend the rest of their day at wwos? Opening dining options at the GF at least for regular guests?
> CSR and YC are more secluded and have dining options within


I don’t think it’s going to be the same for every team.  I’ve seen it mentioned that they’re planning on playing as many as six games per day.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

KayMichigan said:


> So if you have a headache for whatever reason, they want you to stay out, even if it's from something else entirely? A headache is one of the most common medical conditions around. Same with a cough or a runny nose. I guess if you have allergies or a cold, forget going to WDW.



Yup lol


----------



## OnceUponATime15

andyman8 said:


> So you think DVC members could potentially be mingling with NBA players? If they were allowed into the same spaces (NBA has to at least pass through the main building to get to convention space, roadways, etc), there would be some cross-contact. Not saying it won’t happen, but that would surprise me.



lol..  I just posted the same thoughts..


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> *So you think DVC members could potentially be mingling with NBA players*? If they were allowed into the same spaces (NBA has to at least pass through the main building to get to convention space, roadways, etc), there would be some cross-contact. Not saying it won’t happen, but that would surprise me.


That’s a heck no


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> So you think DVC members could potentially be mingling with NBA players? If they were allowed into the same spaces (NBA has to at least pass through the main building to get to convention space, roadways, etc), there would be some cross-contact. Not saying it won’t happen, but that would surprise me.



I think they will keep NBA out of the QS places, and such, yes.  They will cater to them with their own food and no need for them to go into main buildings.


----------



## SheHulk

Hold up, is Yacht Club big enough to hold all those teams? I noticed some reporters on twitter are saying Yacht Club and some are saying Yacht & Beach Club.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273021491844657153



Wow.

That TRAILS part makes me wonder also..


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> The last possible date is October 12th


 Yup, so if you have a Sept 12 reservation, you may have a problem.


----------



## OhanaWoman

Should I change my Grand Floridian DVC stay in August? I don't want to stay there if I can't go to the main building, the pool , or Gasparillas for food.


----------



## rteetz

OhanaWoman said:


> Should I change my Grand Floridian DVC stay in August? I don't want to stay there if I can't go to the main building, the pool , or Gasparillas for food.


I would possibly wait for more details. We don’t know everything yet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lewisc said:


> I'm going to guess guests at DVC at GF will be directed to POLY for shopping and dining.


Personally I’d guess that it’s the NBA who won’t be going to the main GF building...


----------



## Eric Smith

OhanaWoman said:


> Should I change my Grand Floridian DVC stay in August? I don't want to stay there if I can't go to the main building, the pool , or Gasparillas for food.


I wouldn’t make any change right now.  I’d wait for this to be confirmed and see what Disney says about it.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Ugh, I have GF booked for July 18. Wonder where they’ll move me (hopefully they move me and not cancel me)


----------



## cakebaker

OhanaWoman said:


> Should I change my Grand Floridian DVC stay in August? I don't want to stay there if I can't go to the main building, the pool , or Gasparillas for food.



You can’t right now. Even though you know it won’t be open,you have to wait and see where Disney chooses to move you. If they do it like they have been, you don’t get a choice.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


Now the pool is an issue. How do you have pools for guests & NBA with no mixing at GF? Special pool hours for NBA?


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> The last possible date is October 12th


For regular season or the whole thing?  I thought the whole thing would be over by then.  I also wonder as teams get eliminated will they move them around to consolidate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> You can’t right now. Even though you know it won’t be open,you have to wait and see where Disney chooses to move you. If they do it like they have been, you don’t get a choice.


They’re booked DVC...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> The NBA and Disney have surely thought of those details. They’ve been working on this for months.



I wonder if the rest of CSR will house press, referees, and other necessary people...


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> I think they will keep NBA out of the QS places, and such, yes.  They will cater to them with their own food and no need for them to go into main buildings.



Yeah players will likely have a private dining room.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Now the pool is an issue. How do you have pools for guests & NBA with no mixing at GF? Special pool hours for NBA?



NBA with exclusive access to the Courtyard pool.  DVC to the Beach Pool.


----------



## jenjersnap

gatechfan99 said:


> Not sure why it would affect the DVC Villas. It's fairly well removed from the Grand Floridian buildings. They've already said Gasparilla Grill and a couple of shops in the main building will be open. Seems like you could isolate the NBA in several of the GF hotel buildings and maybe use Citricos and Narcoosees as their food source. Wouldn't be much need for them ever to go to the main GF building which is where the DVC people will need to go.



Grand Floridian Cafe is also announced as opening.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Lol right? Ugh I wish they’d open booking up!!!



Things seem to be moving, so after they start the reservation for parks I think they will open booking.

At least no one is able to book right now!


----------



## vinotinto

one_cat said:


> That would certainly keep resort guests with APs from traveling to Disney.


I would assume that it would work the same as FPs used to work. You can hold reservation for xx amount of days, or length of stay for onsite.


----------



## SierraT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wow they get grand floridan
> 
> That SUCKS
> 
> Why give them something so close to the kingdom, and one of the best hotels.
> 
> That has to annoy Disney fans, esp dvc members
> 
> Ugh this annoys me. I love that Hotel, and I don't think they should be in hotels right next to magic kingdom. Disney annoying me so much lately



I rescheduled twice from Yacht Club and then cancelled but it wouldn’t have mattered because they would have booted us anyway if the rumor is true.  

In my opinion, Disney really didn’t want to open this summer and I believe the decision was made after the NBA discussions were close to finalized.  The reality is, without operating the parks and the cash coming in from the teams, they probably would have been in a better position financially to stay closed.  The funny thing is I was one of the fools who thought they would open in June but my husband explained just how much the NBA is worth.  I know nothing of basketball.  

Maybe late 2020 or 2021 will be a better year for people to visit the mouse or perhaps Disneyland would be a better option for some.    What a stinker for those who will be blocked out of those resorts.


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> I think they will keep NBA out of the QS places, and such, yes.  They will cater to them with their own food and no need for them to go into main buildings.


I just don’t see how they can maneuver players from most of the outer buildings to the Conference Center or roadways for transportation without either having them enter the main building or pass by Gasparilla. Might just be easier to send DVC guests to the Poly for dining and shopping, but we’ll have to see what they come up with.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Things seem to be moving, so after they start the reservation for parks I think they will open booking.
> 
> At least no one is able to book right now!



I want to request Lebron’s room...


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> You can’t right now. Even though you know it won’t be open,you have to wait and see where Disney chooses to move you. If they do it like they have been, you don’t get a choice.


if she's DVC she can change it.  I'd probably change it unless you'd be heartbroken if things were open to all guests.  I know at this point I'd change my beach club September stay if anything else was open (it's not ugh)

I think the most frustrating thing is Disney has known for a LONG time this was happening.  If they would have told us I would have canceled my wait list for BC and been happy in my boardwalk view studio.  GRR  Literly 2 days after my waitlist came through is when they pulled the BS about the pool!


----------



## OhanaWoman

Thanks for the advice.  Yea I'm DVC so I can still change my reservation.  The only thing I'm concerned about is if I wait for Disney to either move me or announce restricted access to the amenities, the other resorts will have less availability for me to switch to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hey wait a minute... anyone else feel like we’re watching the biggest ad ever for WDW get lined up?... New Tower in the AK area, GF is the crowd jewel of the monorail resorts, YC is the crown of EP (no creepy clown + newer refurb than BC)...


----------



## Spridell

The DVC portions of these resorts HAVE TO be open to DVC members for legal reasons. 

So I guess they will do as much as possible to keep the NBA players away from public places.


----------



## chicagoshannon

OhanaWoman said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Yea I'm DVC so I can still change my reservation.  The only thing I'm concerned about is if I wait for Disney to either move me or announce restricted access to the amenities, the other resorts will have less availability for me to switch to.


I'd change sooner than later.  I don't have the ability to change and at this point I wouldn't even care if that pool was open by September if I could just change my room so I wouldnt' have to worry about it!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> Hey wait a minute... anyone else feel like we’re watching the biggest ad ever for WDW get lined up?... New Tower in the AK area, GF is the crowd jewel of the monorail resorts, YC is the crown of EP (no creepy clown + newer refurb than BC)...



lol..  You know disney never misses an opportunity for shameless self promotion!  The ads will run on the televised games...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Just got a Disney magic at home push notification from the app and nearly crapped my pants.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> if she's DVC she can change it.


 True, I was thinking cash reservation.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Ahhh, now I see.......the NBA is staying club level and that explains why the CL services for average guests were initially announced to be suspended.  It all makes sense now!!  Disney, you silly goose you!!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> You can’t right now. Even though you know it won’t be open,you have to wait and see where Disney chooses to move you. If they do it like they have been, you don’t get a choice.



No, DVC members can modify their reservations to stay wherever there is availability.



OhanaWoman said:


> Should I change my Grand Floridian DVC stay in August? I don't want to stay there if I can't go to the main building, the pool , or Gasparillas for food.



I would maybe hang on a little longer until they release all the details. As others have mentioned, perhaps players won’t have access to the main building/Gasparilla’s. Not sure about the pool. 

If you want a sure thing and don’t mind moving though, you could move elsewhere now while there is availability. Otherwise I’d hang tight a little longer until more details come out.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Hey wait a minute... anyone else feel like we’re watching the biggest ad ever for WDW get lined up?... New Tower in the AK area, GF is the crowd jewel of the monorail resorts, YC is the crown of EP (no creepy clown + newer refurb than BC)...



WDW is going to get some serious PR during the whole run of the NBA and MLS.


----------



## cakebaker

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Ahhh, now I see.......the NBA is staying club level and that explains why the CL services for average guests were initially announced to be suspended.  It all makes sense now!!  Disney, you silly goose you!!


 You mean to tell me CL wasn’t removed for my safety? Who could’ve known!


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> WDW is going to get some serious PR during the whole run of the NBA and MLS.



It will be like the old Miss Universe pageants where they would show the contestants touring the local attractions and having such a great time? Except it will be with NBA players frolicking at Disney!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

cakebaker said:


> You mean to tell me CL wasn’t removed for my safety? Who could’ve known!


The bubble, safety.....it’s all a bunch of crap!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Also let’s take a moment to acknowledge our NBA WINNERS and LOSERS!! Where are you?

I fall in-between  

WINNER: I stood firm NBA was not staying offsite at Waldorf or Four Seasons

LOSER: I thought they’d lock it down to one resort, definitely didn’t see the GF spin coming


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> Just got a Disney magic at home push notification from the app and nearly crapped my pants.


Uhh... at that point I’d turn off notifications. That’s just not worth it!


----------



## Bjn10

So I’m guessing no monorail unless it went through GF without stopping


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I feel like my home is being overrun by sports teams who don’t even care about the magic of Disney. Makes it feel less Disney. Not a good feeling. Disney guests have a bond with eachother with that special feeling. Probably just overthinking it 

Disney needs the money I guess so it is what it is


----------



## Rosanne

LSUmiss said:


> So basically the ap would be active on mde when the system rolls out?



If her information is accurate, then yes.


----------



## jenjersnap

I think the Beaches pool will be open to GFV guests (that pool bar shows as opening) and the Courtyard pool will be for NBA.

I could care less about the NBA, but sounds like I have yet another stay impacted by them. I don’t want GFV guests to be sent to the Poly, Captain Cook’s is always insanely crowded already, and I really will feel resentful if I can’t walk the path to MK IF (big if) it is finished in the next six weeks.


----------



## Farro

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The bubble, safety.....it’s all a bunch of crap!



Why can't they be separate from DVC?

I'm betting NBA won't be going to restaurants that are listed open to public and will be going to restaurants that won't be open to public.

Look at what's open/not open at those resorts, the nicer sit-downs are closed to public... Toledo, both restaurants at Yacht Club, all the restaurants at Grand Floridian...all closed to public.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> lol..  You know disney never misses an opportunity for shameless self promotion!  The ads will run on the televised games...


On the bright side we know booking and tickets will open by the end of July...

[ETA: ^JOKE ALERT _if this is an ad for WDW they probably want bookings open by the time games starts_]


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Farro said:


> Why can't they be separate from DVC?
> 
> I'm betting NBA won't be going to restaurants that are listed open to public and will be going to restaurants that won't be open to public.
> 
> Look at what's open/not open at those resorts, the nicer sit-downs are closed to public... Toledo, both restaurants at Yacht Club, all the restaurants at Grand Florida...all closed to public.


No!  The NBA is staying club level.  It will all be provided for them like the normal CL GUESTS should be receiving.


----------



## Hoodie

Goodness, I feel like I'm the only one NOT surprised by the Grand Floridian. These are multimillionaires who probably have only stayed in the GF when they've visited.  I doubt they would have happily moved to CSR. I was more surprised to see it not on the original lists. It also has the smallest number of DVC rooms. GF seemed like a no brainer for a deluxe property.

I'm more puzzled by Yacht Club since there isn't really any way to create a decent "bubble" there.


----------



## jenjersnap

Farro said:


> Why can't they be separate from DVC?
> 
> I'm betting NBA won't be going to restaurants that are listed open to public and will be going to restaurants that won't be open to public.
> 
> Look at what's open/not open at those resorts, the nicer sit-downs are closed to public... Toledo, both restaurants at Yacht Club, all the restaurants at Grand Floridian...all closed to public.



The Grand Floridian Cafe is supposed to be open.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Why can't they be separate from DVC?
> 
> I'm betting NBA won't be going to restaurants that are listed open to public and will be going to restaurants that won't be open to public.
> 
> Look at what's open/not open at those resorts, the nicer sit-downs are closed to public... Toledo, both restaurants at Yacht Club, all the restaurants at Grand Floridian...all closed to public.



I don't think NBA is going to restaurants period.  They will likely have a private dining room and food made specifically for them.  It may be made in sone of the restaurant kitchens but doubt they will be eating there.


----------



## Farro

jenjersnap said:


> The Grand Floridian Cafe is supposed to be open.



Maybe Narcooses, since it's a separate building.

Who knows, but I would imagine they are going to be in those empty restaurants, can't feed everyone in their room all the time!


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I don't think NBA is going to restaurants period.  They will likely have a private dining room and food made specifically for them.  It may be made in sone of the restaurant kitchens but doubt they will be eating there.



Okay.

Would be silly not to let them eat (at least sit in and be served) at the restaurants in CSR or Yacht Club but hey, that's why they don't pay me the big bucks...


----------



## jsbowl16

I hope they don't close off the walkway around Crescent Lake near YC for the NBA. We really enjoy being able to take a nice walk around there at night from BWV.


----------



## jenjersnap

Farro said:


> Maybe Narcooses, since it's a separate building.
> 
> Who knows, but I would imagine they are going to be in those empty restaurants, can't feed everyone in their room all the time!



I completely agree! Just pointing out that Disney has said there will be some public access to main building.


----------



## cakebaker

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The bubble, safety.....it’s all a bunch of crap!


 Always has been.


----------



## shoegal9

cakebaker said:


> Yup, so if you have a Sept 12 reservation, you may have a problem.



Regular season ends August 16th. Feasible for Yacht Club to be vacant by Labor Day weekend.


----------



## gottalovepluto

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Ugh this annoys me. I love that Hotel, and* I don't think they should be in hotels right next to magic kingdom*. Disney annoying me so much lately


Is it sacred or something? It’s not like guests are staying there with hotels all closed until further notice.


----------



## junderwood99

Anyone DVC able to check availability of a studio or 1 bedroom from Aug 6-10? Currently at BCV and so upset about this announcement. No way SAB opens ..... I’m furious.


----------



## MaC410

gottalovepluto said:


> On the bright side we know booking and tickets will open by the end of July...



Where did we find this out from?


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Okay.
> 
> Would be silly not to let them eat (at least sit in and be served) at the restaurants in CSR or Yacht Club but hey, that's why they don't pay me the big bucks...


 They don’t need the restaurants. They have chefs available to fix whatever their hearts desire. They have no interest in them mingling with the regular folk.


----------



## Krandor

shoegal9 said:


> Regular season ends August 16th. Feasible for Yacht Club to be vacant by Labor Day weekend.



Jus because YC is vacant doesn' mean they are going to open it up to regular guests though.  They may still have enough capacity is whatever is open on Aug 16th not to need to open another resort.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MaC410 said:


> Where did we find this out from?


Joke. Sorry  we were talking about how this will be one big ad for WDW and I took the next leap a bit too quick that booking better be open by the time the games (ie The Ad) starts at end of July. I better go edit that...


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> Regular season ends August 16th. Feasible for Yacht Club to be vacant by Labor Day weekend.


 I did say may. I don’t have the least bit of knowledge about bb playoffs, don’t care to know. I just know they could play into October.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> They don’t need the restaurants. They have chefs available to fix whatever their hearts desire. They have no interest in them mingling with the regular folk.



I guess they will all eat in the conference centers? Because I can't imagine them eating in their rooms everyday, it's not prison. 

They can eat their specially prepared meals in the closed to public restaurants, that's what I'm saying.

I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## chicagoshannon

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone DVC able to check availability of a studio or 1 bedroom from Aug 6-10? Currently at BCV and so upset about this announcement. No way SAB opens ..... I’m furious.


when I checked earlier there was a lot of studio availability but not for Copper Creek.  I know for sure BWV garden view studio was open.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


>


That’s annoying. Two more deluxes out of the reopening mix. Assuming they were planning to reopen the deluxes attached to DVC, as has been rumored, but not other properties, the number of rooms potentially available at parks reopening just dwindled.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> Jus because YC is vacant doesn' mean they are going to open it up to regular guests though.  They may still have enough capacity is whatever is open on Aug 16th not to need to open another resort.


 I’m not the betting kind, but in this case, my money goes to the resort opening, with SAB, within days of the NBA leaving. 

I also predict Disney will suddenly love their regular guests and be  pushing  for them to return. Let’s see if I’m right.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q3wo0611200617200009C


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hoodie said:


> Goodness, I feel like I'm the only one NOT surprised by the Grand Floridian. These are multimillionaires who probably have only stayed in the GF when they've visited.  I doubt they would have happily moved to CSR. I was more surprised to see it not on the original lists. It also has the smallest number of DVC rooms. GF seemed like a no brainer for a deluxe property.
> 
> I'm more puzzled by Yacht Club since there isn't really any way to create a decent "bubble" there.


I feel like there is. It’s just a couple walkways and the entrance out towards the dock they’ll have to put security on isn’t it?


----------



## Farro

Maybe they will open Pop or AoA sooner now that we know they aren't in use for the NBA?


----------



## Anna_Sh

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Sigh, this makes things difficult, but needed.
> 
> People sneeze, and cough, and have running noses everyday, based on the 100,000 things that aren't Covid. Got a headache? Watch out
> 
> I sure hope that when someone is at the park, and they hear a cough, or a sneeze, they don't freak out on the person


Yeah, everyone will need to make sure they have plenty of their seasonal allergy medication


----------



## junderwood99

chicagoshannon said:


> when I checked earlier there was a lot of studio availability but not for Copper Creek.  I know for sure BWV garden view studio was open.


For those dates?


----------



## Spridell

GF has a big convention center that can be turned into dining for the players


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I guess they will all eat in the conference centers? Because I can't imagine them eating in their rooms everyday, it's not prison.
> 
> They can eat their specially prepared meals in the closed to public restaurants, that's what I'm saying.
> 
> I don't know, we'll see.


 I’m sure they’ll have something nice set up for their dining, not to worry.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> It will be like the old Miss Universe pageants where they would show the contestants touring the local attractions and having such a great time? Except it will be with NBA players frolicking at Disney!


They are getting stock footage of property this week


----------



## kelly7adria

So the NBA is at GD tower. What about the rest of the resort? I assume CSR will be closed.

Call me pessimistic, but with the NBA taking up 3 resorts, MLS at Swan/Dolphin and only DVC resorts announced to be open......I’m expecting MASS cancellations


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> GF has a big convention center that can be turned into dining for the players



That makes more sense than all in room dining!


----------



## Krandor

vinotinto said:


> That’s annoying. Two more deluxes out of the reopening mix. Assuming they were planning to reopen the deluxes attached to DVC, as has been rumored, but not other properties, the number of rooms just dwindled.



We don't know what they were planning. Only what the rumors were. 

Based on this it looks like rumors were wrong Or something changed during NBA negotiations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sad how angry people still are over this. Anything to stop the bleeding should be good news.


----------



## jenjersnap

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone DVC able to check availability of a studio or 1 bedroom from Aug 6-10? Currently at BCV and so upset about this announcement. No way SAB opens ..... I’m furious.



All have at least one category of studio and 1 BR: JAMBO, Kidani, OKW, SSR, BLT, BWV. Poly studio. CC and BRV only have 1 BRs. This is for those dates.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> GF has a big convention center that can be turned into dining for the players



Exactly.  They could take some space, bring in furtniture and stuff and make a very nice private dining room for the players with private chef, open bar, the works.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> GF has a big convention center that can be turned into dining for the players


All three have convention space which is why they are being used. Things will be set up in those spaces for players, training facilities, and much more.


----------



## Jrb1979

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I feel like my home is being overrun by sports teams who don’t even care about the magic of Disney. Makes it feel less Disney. Not a good feeling. Disney guests have a bond with eachother with that special feeling. Probably just overthinking it
> 
> Disney needs the money I guess so it is what it is



Magic will always be second to money. Mickey needs his cheese.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> I’m sure they’ll have something nice set up for their dining, not to worry.



I'm not worried, just imagining how I would do it. They didn't ask me though...

And I would expect them to have the best because they would be expecting the best.

Did we really think they would stay at All-Stars?


----------



## shoegal9

cakebaker said:


> I did say may. I don’t have the least bit of knowledge about bb playoffs, don’t care to know. I just know they could play into October.



I hear ya. I hate basketball and would like nothing more for them to not show up at all. Regular season ends the 16th Of August , First round 8/16-8/30, conference semi finals 8/30-9/13, conference finals 9/15-9/28, and finals 9/30 - 10/13.  So, by 9/15 at the latest there would be only 4 teams left.


----------



## hereforthechurros

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone DVC able to check availability of a studio or 1 bedroom from Aug 6-10? Currently at BCV and so upset about this announcement. No way SAB opens ..... I’m furious.


Bay Lake, AK (both Jambo & Kidani), OKW, Poly, SSR for studios.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Magic will always be second to money. Mickey needs his cheese.


----------



## vinotinto

Krandor said:


> We don't know what they were planning. Only what the rumors were.
> 
> Based on this it looks like rumors were wrong *Or something changed during NBA negotiations.*


My money is on “something changed after negotiations.“ I think all the player pushback led to this.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Also let’s take a moment to acknowledge our NBA WINNERS and LOSERS!! Where are you?
> 
> I fall in-between
> 
> WINNER: I stood firm NBA was not staying offsite at Waldorf or Four Seasons
> 
> LOSER: I thought they’d lock it down to one resort, definitely didn’t see the GF spin coming



WINNER: I definitely thought they would be onsite

LOSER: I believed in the bubble, and I definitely didn't think they would end up at my resort! The GF was my Disney bucket list splurge replacement for my cancelled graduation Med cruise  this is totally my luck lately though


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Sad how angry people still are over this. Anything to stop the bleeding should be good news.



I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to make it more luxurious for the players!


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> Sad how angry people still are over this. Anything to stop the bleeding should be good news.



Honestly at this point I don't think any news is going to be seen as good. People will be happy for news but in most of the upcoming announcements no way to make everybody happy. If your resort isn't open July 11th you'll be upset. If your group is not priority 1 on reservations you'll be upset. If your favorite restaurant isn't opening on day 1 you'll be upset. Whatever is done with APs won't make everybody happy.  

So I'm not sure there is going to be such a thing as good news right now... only news.  There is no way any of this can be done in a way that makes everybody happy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WINNER: I definitely thought they would be onsite
> 
> LOSER: I believed in the bubble, and I definitely didn't think they would end up at my resort! The GF was my Disney bucket list splurge replacement for my cancelled Med cruise  this is totally my luck lately though


Freakin 2020!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to make it more luxurious for the players!



The more they pay the quicker things get going again.


----------



## chicagoshannon

junderwood99 said:


> For those dates?


basically.  I checked 5-12 but your dates fall into that.  I checked before noon today.


----------



## MaC410

Victoria & Albert's every night for the NBA players!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> Honestly at this point I don't think any news is going to be seen as good. People will be happy for news but in most of the upcoming announcements no way to make everybody happy. If your resort isn't open July 11th you'll be upset. If your group is not priority 1 on reservations you'll be upset. If your favorite restaurant isn't opening on day 1 you'll be upset. Whatever is done with APs won't make everybody happy.
> 
> So I'm not sure there is going to be such a thing as good news right now... only news.  There is no way any of this can be done in a way that makes everybody happy.



It’s a theme park trying to reopen during a pandemic. I’m just happy it’s happening.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Magic will always be second to money. Mickey needs his cheese.


Maybe it’s time to check out forums for places that make you happy? Even without the NBA or MLS resorts and facilities would be limited.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Did we really think they would stay at All-Stars?


 I was laughing at the idea they’d put them at  CSR. GDT is about as low as they can get away with. I’ve stayed there though and it most definitely does not feel like a moderate.


----------



## CastAStone

vinotinto said:


> That’s annoying. Two more deluxes out of the reopening mix. Assuming they were planning to reopen the deluxes attached to DVC, as has been rumored, but not other properties, the number of rooms potentially available at parks reopening just dwindled.


I’m still estimating Disney will only use maybe 30-40% of their hotel rooms - MAX - for the next couple months. Something needs to close. It’s cheaper to operate POP or CBR if they can than a deluxe, and they only need to have as many deluxes open as it takes to reacommodate all the deluxe guests who don’t cancel or don’t win the park reservation lottery.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s a theme park trying to reopen during a pandemic. I’m just happy it’s happening.



I agree. Just saying I don't think there is any news right now that isn;t going to make people upset. Just something we have to deal with right now. 

Hopefully once things open and people can go back and have fun even in a modified form then attitudes will change but not expecting much until then.


----------



## yulilin3

kelly7adria said:


> So the NBA is at GD tower. What about the rest of the resort? I assume CSR will be closed.
> 
> Call me pessimistic, but with the NBA taking up 3 resorts, MLS at Swan/Dolphin and only DVC resorts announced to be open......I’m expecting MASS cancellations ☹


Disney is HOPING FOR mass cancellations


----------



## shoegal9

Krandor said:


> Jus because YC is vacant doesn' mean they are going to open it up to regular guests though.  They may still have enough capacity is whatever is open on Aug 16th not to need to open another resort.



I didn’t say it meant they would open YC. Only that IF NBA presence was Their reasoning to keep SAB closed for BC/BCV, that could be resolved earlier than mid October.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I think people are seriously overestimating the amount of people who plan to be there this summer.


----------



## Krandor

Well, I'm happy with this news.  NBA didn't take my Pop room for September.  I was worried for a bit.  I'm probably lucky the skyliner doesn't go to WWoS.


----------



## KDee

andyman8 said:


> I’m genuinely curious how they will work that out with VGF. Yes, you could isolate those guests to the Villas building, but they have no access to shopping, dining, or transportation. That’s sure to upset some Owners.


So am I considering we rented points to stay there in Sept!


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> I was laughing at the idea they’d put them at  CSR. *GDT is about as low as they can get away with*. I’ve stayed there though and it most definitely does not feel like a moderate.



Looks nice to me!

Plus that property is HUGE and lush. A nice pool and I still think bars/lounges will be open for them there...


----------



## rteetz

kelly7adria said:


> So the NBA is at GD tower. What about the rest of the resort? I assume CSR will be closed.
> 
> Call me pessimistic, but with the NBA taking up 3 resorts, MLS at Swan/Dolphin and only DVC resorts announced to be open......I’m expecting MASS cancellations ☹


They definitely won’t open the other parts of the resort. I’d guess other personnel will stay at Coronado.


----------



## Krandor

shoegal9 said:


> I didn’t say it meant they would open YC. Only that IF NBA presence was Their reasoning to keep SAB closed for BC/BCV, that could be resolved earlier than mid October.



I don't think SAB will open until both BC and YC are open just because of the cost to staff it.  I have my doubts if they would open it with only BC open. But like so many things we just have no idea.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I agree. Just saying I don't think there is any news right now that isn;t going to make people upset. Just something we have to deal with right now.
> 
> Hopefully once things open and people can go back and have fun even in a modified form then attitudes will change but not expecting much until then.



As soon as they start to open, people see the vlogs start to be posted, all the social media posts...people will get happier and want to go back!

I mean I want to go to IOA even watching the videos with everyone in masks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Looks nice to me!
> 
> Plus that property is HUGE and lush. A nice pool and I still think bars/lounges will be open for them there...



Practically brand new, too. Seems like a factor, imo.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I think people are seriously overestimating the amount of people who plan to be there this summer.



Agreee.  SfoG opened today.  I just looked at reservations for this weekend.  I can still get the earliest reservation time for both Saturday and Sunday.  While it isn't disney but the first weekend six flags is open and as of this morning not one time slot is sold out.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/full...-and-resort-mobile-check-in-dining-locations/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I think people are seriously overestimating the amount of people who plan to be there this summer.



Nearly everyone I talk to doesn’t even want the Canada/US border to even open, and people are worried about travel to other provinces opening up.

So for me, the idea of masses of people wanting to travel to WDW (or anywhere right now) is firmly on the DISboards only not in real life category.


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> So I'm not sure there is going to be such a thing as good news right now... only news. There is no way any of this can be done in a way that makes everybody happy.


Agree. The resort reservation system will be devastating to a lot of people, no matter how it works. The question at this point is just who will it be devastating to.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/full...-and-resort-mobile-check-in-dining-locations/



This doesn't mean these restaurants will all be open right away though, correct?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

GF seems very hard to bubble even if they keep players out of the main building. A multi building resort with grounds being shared with regular guests and NBA players seems like a major pain for those who have to deal with spoiled guests and spoiled NBA players.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> This doesn't mean these restaurants will all be open right away though, correct?


Correct


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I think people are seriously overestimating the amount of people who plan to be there this summer.



With Disney working as hard as they can to deter guests from coming, it wouldn’t be shocking if attendance is low. I’m sure it wouldn’t have been stellar regardless, but when they’re working hard to get attendance as low as possible, that’s a near guarantee.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Farro said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to make it more luxurious for the players!


More money coming in means more construction gets finished (please give us the festival center at EPCOT—that’s all I ask).  I know nothing about basketball, but I’m a big fan of the NBA right now.  I hope they have a great time and spend bucketfuls of money.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Freakin 2020!



Never in my life have I had more "first world problems" than in 2020   I do have to kind of laugh at myself a little for being so irritated that my stay at the GF is being disrupted. That just sounds like such a fancy problem to me. 

This was totally going to be my year, and oh boy has that not turned out as planned! All I can do is laugh at this point. I finished grad school, got to keep my job offer, and I get to go to Disney (on wildly flexible increasingly mysterious trips). So the rest life will work itself out. Being in the class of 2020 has been a particularly wild ride these last few months. Lots of putting things into perspective!

Still kind of a bummer that I should have had graduation and been to 6 countries by now this year though


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> As soon as they start to open, people see the vlogs start to be posted, all the social media posts...people will get happier and want to go back!
> 
> I mean I want to go to IOA even watching the videos with everyone in masks!


Yep,  as soon as that main street music hits and the view of the gorgeous salmon and blue castle,  everything will be forgotten. And y'all better watch my stream


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> GF seems very hard to bubble even if they keep players out of the main building. A multi building resort with grounds being shared with regular guests and NBA players seems like a major pain for those who have to deal with spoiled guests and spoiled NBA players.


What about the deluxe resort route of the Monorail? Did we just lose that to the NBA "bubble"?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

Violetspider said:


> What about the deluxe resort route of the Monorail? Did we just lose that to the NBA "bubble"?



NBA players won't be on the monorail.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> What about the deluxe resort route of the Monorail? Did we just lose that to the NBA "bubble"?



They could skip the GF, they could allow guests to access the platform somehow, but who knows. Pandemics are so fun, never know what we’re going to get!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501563


Huge sports fan here so this is all fascinating to me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> What about the deluxe resort route of the Monorail? Did we just lose that to the NBA "bubble"?


Why? Normal guests are staying at GF DVC and will be accessing the Main Building.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Huge sports fan here so this is all fascinating to me.



I am loving it.


----------



## Violetspider

Krandor said:


> NBA players won't be on the monorail.


No kidding, but will they want to run us spectators through their world view?


----------



## Farro

Hey GDT people, from what I've read they having been moving those affected to Rivera, so that's something!


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> I've bookmarked this to see if the larger cruise lines (>250 passengers) start sailing in August.  I'm not talking about only DCL as I also think the initial sailings will be very limited in terms of on-board entertainment.



Update:

Norwegian Cruise Lines announced they have extended suspension of their cruises through the end of September.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/norwegian-cruise-further-extends-trip-211256854.html


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> Yep,  as soon as that main street music hits and the view of the gorgeous salmon and blue castle,  everything will be forgotten. And y'all better watch my stream


For me, it will be the giant silver golf ball that is hopefully NOT going to be closed for refurbishment anytime soon.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501563


Any clearer pics?


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Huge sports fan here so this is all fascinating to me.



Same here though honestly I'm looking more forward to MLS then NBA.  Go Atlanta united!


----------



## Violetspider

gottalovepluto said:


> Why? Normal guests are staying at GF DVC and will be accessing the Main Building.


Do we know that the DVC members will have access to the main building? I don't think it's part of their contract, is it? I thought it was just the villas.


----------



## dislee1164

When does the NBA timing start and end? I keep getting it confused with MLS timing


----------



## jenjersnap

I wonder, however, if it is a hint which park restaurants are likely to open eventually. 



Farro said:


> This doesn't mean these restaurants will all be open right away though, correct?


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Any clearer pics?


Not that I’ve seen.


----------



## rteetz

dislee1164 said:


> When does the NBA timing start and end? I keep getting it confused with MLS timing


July 30-31 and last possible date Oct. 12th.


----------



## Spridell

Violetspider said:


> Do we know that the DVC members will have access to the main building? I don't think it's part of their contract, is it? I thought it was just the villas.


Thats a good point


----------



## Krandor

dislee1164 said:


> When does the NBA timing start and end? I keep getting it confused with MLS timing



They will arrive early to mid july. Start games late July and can run until Oct 12


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> For me, it will be the giant silver golf ball that is hopefully NOT going to be closed for refurbishment anytime soon.


For me will be seeing that piece of junk,  Falcon
Cried the first time I saw it,  wil probably cry again.


----------



## jennyq87

Farro said:


> Hey GDT people, from what I've read they having been moving those affected to Rivera, so that's something!



Thats what I’ve been hoping for! We had a club suite at GDT so I’m hoping for a 1BR at Riviera


----------



## Sandisw

junderwood99 said:


> For those dates?



Things change constantly...so what is available now, could be gone in minutes.

With so many DVC owners changing, I have seen things change up, especially studios.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> For me will be seeing that piece of junk,  Falcon
> Cried the first time I saw it,  wil probably cry again.



Not going until next year but at this point I'm going to cry when I see the bathroom I always use at MCO after I get off the plane!


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> For me will be seeing that piece of junk,  Falcon
> Cried the first time I saw it,  wil probably cry again.


I’m probably going to weep my way around the World Showcase at this point.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Violetspider said:


> Do we know that the DVC members will have access to the main building? I don't think it's part of their contract, is it? I thought it was just the villas.


Someone earlier got a list of hours of when various things will be open including Enchanted Rose (you can see where my priorities are  )


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m incredibly basic and will save my tears for Cinderella Castle.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dislee1164 said:


> When does the NBA timing start and end? I keep getting it confused with MLS timing


MLS wraps up as NBA games start up, first NBA game 7/30


----------



## jenjersnap

Violetspider said:


> Do we know that the DVC members will have access to the main building? I don't think it's part of their contract, is it? I thought it was just the villas.



This is what Disney says will be open, so, yes, it appears the main building will be accessible to GFV guests.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> Do we know that the DVC members will have access to the main building? I don't think it's part of their contract, is it? I thought it was just the villas.



We know staff is called back to Gasparilla Grill (has outdoor access) and GFC I believe. Might be more at this point I haven’t kept close watch. The main building also houses all the stores as well as has the monorail access.

I don’t think it would be part of their contract although someone can correct me if that’s wrong, but logistically trying to confine them to their building and confine NBA players (and families) to theirs without ever having the two meet, and DVC guests having access to almost nothing at the GF seems like a huge nightmare.


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> We know staff is called back to Gasparilla Grill (has outdoor access) and GFC I believe. Might be more at this point I haven’t kept close watch. The main building also houses all the stores as well as has the monorail access.
> 
> I don’t think it would be part of their contract although someone can correct me if that’s wrong, but logistically trying to confine them to their building and confine NBA players (and families) to theirs without ever having the two meet, and *DVC guests having access to almost nothing at the GF seems like a huge nightmare.*


More of a nightmare than we are already in?


----------



## gatechfan99

So just pulling up the Google Satellite view of Grand Floridian, it's very easy to see how they could put up some fencing to isolate the 5 back hotel buildings and Convention Center from the main building and DVC Villas. That way, the NBA would have those rooms, a lot of lawn area to hang out on, Narcoosee's if they want to use that as a restaurant and all the Convention Center. They would also have the Courtyard Pool to use. Their bus transportation could come and go from the Convention Center easily. Villa guests could still have the Beach pool and the main building for monorail and shops/food. Easy to keep any interaction away between the parties and the closest visitors might get would be seeing NBA players getting on a bus at the Convention Center when passing over it via monorail. Makes a lot of sense to me, much more than say, Contemporary which would have had them staying in the same building as the restaurants that BLT people needed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Not going until next year but at this point I'm going to cry when I see the bathroom I always use at MCO after I get off the plane!



My kinda person lol!

When a trip finally happens I will be a hot mess from the time we leave our house for the airport to the time we arrive back home.


----------



## Violetspider

gatechfan99 said:


> So just pulling up the Google Satellite view of Grand Floridian, it's very easy to see how they could put up some fencing to isolate the 5 back hotel buildings and Convention Center from the main building and DVC Villas. That way, the NBA would have those rooms, a lot of lawn area to hang out on, Narcoosee's if they want to use that as a restaurant and all the Convention Center. They would also have the Courtyard Pool to use. Their bus transportation could come and go from the Convention Center easily. Villa guests could still have the Beach pool and the main building for monorail and shops/food. Easy to keep any interaction away between the parties and the closest visitors might get would be seeing NBA players getting on a bus at the Convention Center when passing over it via monorail. Makes a lot of sense to me, much more than say, Contemporary which would have had them staying in the same building as the restaurants that BLT people needed.


I sure hope you are correct! Sounds solid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Violetspider said:


> More of a nightmare than we are already in?



A nightmare for CMs who have to deal with the fallout. I think they’ll figure out main building access.


----------



## bernina

rteetz said:


> They definitely won’t open the other parts of the resort. I’d guess other personnel will stay at Coronado.



If they're really intent on a bubble they may have to house Disney cast members that will interact with the guests there.


----------



## jenjersnap

Sandisw said:


> Things change constantly...so what is available now, could be gone in minutes.
> 
> With so many DVC owners changing, I have seen things change up, especially studios.



So many dumped BCV reservations in the past two days. Availability our weeks went from nil to wide-open.


----------



## Princess Merida

Wow.... this explains why when member services gave me the Grand Floridian hours the quiet pool had none while at all the other DVC resorts the quiet pool is open 24 hours. I had assumed it was because VGF is smaller, but this makes more sense.


----------



## rteetz

bernina said:


> If they're really intent on a bubble they lag have to house Disney cast members that will interact with the guests there.


They discussed this on ESPN too. CMs interactions will be very limited. Adam Silver doesn’t consider it a bubble.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ll-be-required-more-enhanced-safety-measures/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273023826721411074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273026829239095297


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Krandor said:


> They will arrive early to mid july. Start games late July and can run until Oct 12




Toronto arrives in Florida June 22nd and will set up their training camp at Florida Gulf Coast University at Naples Fl.  This is because if they brought the team back to Toronto for camp - any player coming from out of the country would be held to the Canadian 14 day quarantine period before they could attend camp. They will still quarantine in Florida.. but only for seven days - as all teams must.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273041510037143557


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273043322836312071


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> That’s annoying. Two more deluxes out of the reopening mix. Assuming they were planning to reopen the deluxes attached to DVC, as has been rumored, but not other properties, the number of rooms potentially available at parks reopening just dwindled.


Not to mention the restaurants.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273043697337237510

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273044264956694531

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273044623896829955

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273046530233155585


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Toronto arrives in Florida June 22nd and will set up their training camp at Florida Gulf Coast University at Naples Fl.  This is because if they brought the team back to Toronto for camp - any player coming from out of the country would be held to the Canadian 14 day quarantine period before they could attend camp. They will still quarantine in Florida.. but only for seven days - as all teams must.



Yeah I know for MLS team arrival times will be staggered not by MLS but that teams are going to work out at their home facilities as much as possible.  Teams in more restrictive states will come earlier and teams in less restrictive states will wait till the last minute.  I expect NBA will be similar which would explain Toronto coming first.


----------



## cakebaker

“There is a potential that special access to the theme parks and attractions could be arrange, but will be at the sole discretion of the NBA. It's likely to happen after families arrive and will be held after hours, following day guests departures.”

I don’t get much right in the way of predictions, but I called this one. lol No way you bring the fam to WDW and don’t go to the parks. Early closings make it much easier to do too.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273041510037143557


I believe @OnceUponATime15 called this some 10-15 pages ago. Nice job.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Special access to the theme parks hmmmm?  Who could have predicted that?


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273043697337237510
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273044264956694531


I think lots of people called the access to the theme parks.  Not sure anyone really believed they wouldn't be given access.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> I think lots of people called the access to the theme parks.  Not sure anyone really believed they wouldn't be given access.



Oh it was hundreds of pages ago but some were in serious denial.


----------



## AmberMV

It seems like we hit the 1000th page of this thread forever ago but wasn't it like last week?  At this rate we'll be at 2000 pages by this weekend, especially if more news is a-comin: SOON!


----------



## Mit88

I’m not surprised that they might have access, but I did say that I didn’t believe they’d be allowed to.


----------



## armerida

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Not to mention the restaurants.


So sad - no Yachtsman or Narcoosee’s  Two of our favorites...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Based on some of the talk radio shows on ESPN, a lot of these players without families will be very happy when they can have " guests " and bring in some outside entertainment..

Too much for disboards?


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I think lots of people called the access to the theme parks.  Not sure anyone really believed they wouldn't be given access.


 When I said it, I was told they were going to be kept in a bubble and weren’t going to be allowed to go anywhere but the resort and to play ball. Bwahaha...

I feel vindicated!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Special access to the theme parks hmmmm?  Who could have predicted that?


If the NBA allows.


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> It seems like we hit the 1000th page of this thread forever ago but wasn't it like last week?  At this rate we'll be at 2000 pages by this weekend, especially if more news is a-comin: SOON!


37 pages in 24 hours. When the reservation system is announced we could easily see 10 posts/minute here and on the TPAS thread.

If the reservation system slowly leaks over the course of an afternoon and evening we might melt down the servers.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> When I said it, I was told they were going to be kept in a bubble and weren’t going to be allowed to go anywhere but the resort and to play ball. Bwahaha...
> 
> I feel vindicated!


But did you really believe it?   I wanted to believe it but knew they would most likely get access.  Now how much earlier will they close down MK to let them go?  I call 4pm.


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> When I said it, I was told they were going to be kept in a bubble and weren’t going to be allowed to go anywhere but the resort and to play ball. Bwahaha...
> 
> I feel vindicated!



It is only "potential" and "if the NBA allows it". 

Even if you are right nobody likes an I told you so. 

We'll have to wait and see what happens. Nothing yet it set in stone. 

I still don't think they'll go to the parks until they are eliminated but a lot of things are possibile.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh it was hundreds of pages ago but some were in serious denial.



I think the bigger debate was if the players having access to the parks would impact regular guests 

I thought they would have like a special event towards the end, sounds like this might be a bit more than I thought


----------



## AmberMV

Did anyone mention or find out what time the Dining Res Disney Hotline opens up on June 18 for the pre-July 11 crowd?


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the bigger debate was if the players having access to the parks would impact regular guests
> 
> I thought they would have like a special event towards the end, sounds like this might be a bit more than I thought



I always thought it would be either a soft open or after hours thing.


----------



## cakebaker

Krandor said:


> It is only "potential" and "if the NBA allows it".
> 
> Even if you are right nobody likes an I told you so.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see what happens. Nothing yet it set in stone.
> 
> I still don't think they'll go to the parks until they are eliminated but a lot of things are possibile.


 
I was joking. It’s not exactly a massive, brilliant prediction giving me bragging rights. That goes to Sven/Flynn anyway, doesn’t it? But hey; I was right and I’m proud of it!  

Again, joking. You know ha ha...

Seriously, whether they go to the parks or not shouldn’t bother anyone. It’s not like it’s affecting anyone. Probably better than going during park hours and people have to wait while they funnel vips thru.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273046530233155585


Wow, they haven’t even finished this tournament and they are already thinking about future NBA at Disney tournaments.


----------



## Mit88

I can’t imagine the NBA or teams wanting their players going to the parks after a day of normal guests. Even if the parks are deep cleaned, theres always a chance of catching it. And you dont want to lose a player like LeBron in the middle of a playoff run, and with the guidelines that they dont get paid for any games missed, I’m sure players arent going to jump at the opportunity to go to the parks.

But with the option out there, theres always a chance


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the bigger debate was if the players having access to the parks would impact regular guests
> 
> I thought they would have like a special event towards the end, sounds like this might be a bit more than I thought



Right I thought so too, it was the impact on the regular guests being talked about.

I still don’t think it will really impact regular guests much beyond a night (or a few of them) and obviously the resorts. People were talking weeks back that Disney was going to majorly alter park hours or even keep parks closed while the NBA and their families get to enjoy them. Clearly not the case.


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> Wow, they haven’t even finished this tournament and they are already thinking about future NBA at Disney tournaments.



December tournaments have been talked about since last year. This isnt really news. Its just news because its become reality and it gives them the data they need to potentially do it again, in less bubble-like scenarios


----------



## Violetspider

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine the NBA or teams wanting their players going to the parks after a day of normal guests. Even if the parks are deep cleaned, theres always a chance of catching it. And you dont want to lose a player like LeBron in the middle of a playoff run, and with the guidelines that they dont get paid for any games missed, I’m sure players arent going to jump at the opportunity to go to the parks.
> 
> But with the option out there, theres always a chance


How about those family members looking over at MK everyday. Maybe the players won't want to go in, but their kids sure will.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine the NBA or teams wanting their players going to the parks after a day of normal guests. Even if the parks are deep cleaned, theres always a chance of catching it. And you dont want to lose a player like LeBron in the middle of a playoff run, and with the guidelines that they dont get paid for any games missed, I’m sure players arent going to jump at the opportunity to go to the parks.
> 
> But with the option out there, theres always a chance



Right now anything is possible but it would have to be under VERY modified operations where they didn't have to get near any CMs. You wouldn;t the CMs that split people into groups and you might be able to keep the ride operators and "pull on the yellow strap" people decently far away. Still not sure it's a good idea and doubt the NBA will either. 

I still think mostly likely is after you are eliminated the player and their family can be moved to another resort if they want and have so many days of guaranteed park reservations.


----------



## DougLovesYou

Dang it. So the NBA gets to go revel in the glory that is Pandora at night?? But my 5 day base tickets still cost the same with reduced hours (that is, if I even get to use them or have a hotel room to stay in when I get there...there is definitely a rather fun exquisite pain to all of this )


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe now that the public knows where NBA and MLS are staying Disney will be releasing more info about which hotels are opening to guests. That tweet talking about getting rooms back to regular inventory sure is promising.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe now that the public knows where NBA and MLS are staying Disney will be releasing more info about which hotels are opening to guests. That tweet talking about getting rooms back to regular inventory sure is promising.



I think this had to be finalized before they could announce the next phase of resort openings. 

I still think this will be the order of things. 

1. Next phrase of resort opening announcements plus what happens to people at closed resorts
2. Park reservation system
3.  New ADR system

That is just the order that makes sense to do.  It's possible 2 and 3 could be combined together.


----------



## Mit88

Violetspider said:


> How about those family members looking over at MK everyday. Maybe the players won't want to go in, but their kids sure will.



If the kids are going, and you’re in close contact with the kids when they come back from the parks, then that would defeat the purpose. Players might as well go too. 

The chances are minuscule that anyone would contract it at any park, but you never know. And that risk vs reward is something the NBA and its teams will have to decide. But kids or wives/girlfriends/etc going to the park is almost the same as the players going to the parks themselves as theres bound to be physical contact


----------



## Jessica Geisler

DGsAtBLT said:


> My kinda person lol!
> 
> When a trip finally happens I will be a hot mess from the time we leave our house for the airport to the time we arrive back home.



I may have got emotional when they started playing the Buddy Dyer recording at the airport last week.  funniest part of the whole trip was that the McDonald’s line at the airport was longer than TSA!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe now that the public knows where NBA and MLS are staying Disney will be releasing more info about which hotels are opening to guests. That tweet talking about getting rooms back to regular inventory sure is promising.



This seemed to be a big hurdle in the way of information to the general public. I dont think we’ll get an info dump tomorrow, but I think we’ll start getting a little more than we have starting relatively soon


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> If the kids are going, and you’re in close contact with the kids when they come back from the parks, then that would defeat the purpose. Players might as well go too.
> 
> The chances are minuscule that anyone would contract it at any park, but you never know. And that risk vs reward is something the NBA and its teams will have to decide. But kids or wives/girlfriends/etc going to the park is almost the same as the players going to the parks themselves as theres bound to be physical contact



Any family/friends/kids coming are going to know what the rules are they are coming under whatever those are.  They'll need to agree to them before coming.  Yes I would suck to bring kids and tell them they can't go to the park while daddy is playing but if those are the rules those will be the rules.  It will be a "agree to these rules or don't come" situation


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Farro said:


> I wonder if the rest of CSR will house press, referees, and other necessary people...



This uncertainty is killing me. Supposed to check in July 11th, at you guessed it- CSR. But not GDT, just standard.  I just want to know where we will be moved to. Or cancelled?? I would pretty upset after all this if we do get cancelled


----------



## Violetspider

Mit88 said:


> If the kids are going, and you’re in close contact with the kids when they come back from the parks, then that would defeat the purpose. Players might as well go too.
> 
> The chances are minuscule that anyone would contract it at any park, but you never know. And that risk vs reward is something the NBA and its teams will have to decide. But kids or wives/girlfriends/etc going to the park is almost the same as the players going to the parks themselves as theres bound to be physical contact


I agree and up until now I thought that there was no way they would allow the families to go into the parks while a team was still in contention. But now that some of the teams (and their families) will be staying at GF, and Disney is claiming its up to the NBA, I just think the families via the players are going to have a lot of sway. MK is just to close to GF. Too big an enticement.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Are that many actually going to bring kids or did they just want the option?

Even as a regular person without the homes that most of these people probably live in, isolating with your kids in an average hotel room at even the nicest Disney resort would get old.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Any family/friends/kids coming are going to know what the rules are they are coming under whatever those are.  They'll need to agree to them before coming.  Yes I would suck to bring kids and tell them they can't go to the park while daddy is playing but if those are the rules those will be the rules.  It will be a "agree to these rules or don't come" situation



Let’s be honest, these kids are able to go to Disney whenever they want. Yeah, it would suck to be that close and not be able to go in, but these guys can fly their families to these parks any day they want. Most family’s dont have that capability.

Disney should make a deal with Sony/Microsoft to set them up with PS5’s and the new XBOX to keep the kids occupied


----------



## apinknightmare

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh it was hundreds of pages ago but some were in serious denial.



You don't generally relocate most of a league to an offsite location to maintain a bubble and then let families who are supposed to be a part of that bubble go out and interact with people who have been in contact with the general public all day. I was someone who thought families wouldn't be given access - not because I was in serious denial but because I understand what a bubble is, lol.

But since the commissioner is saying that the whole thing isn't intended to be a bubble, I hope everyone has a good time and doesn't get sick.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> Same here though honestly I'm looking more forward to NHL then NBA.  Go Sabres!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Mit88

Violetspider said:


> I agree and up until now I thought that there was no way they would allow the families to go into the parks while a team was still in contention. But now that some of the teams (and their families) will be staying at GF, and Disney is claiming its up to the NBA, I just think the families via the players are going to have a lot of sway. MK is just to close to GF. Too big an enticement.



(Taking out the obvious implication)But the NBA and teams have more to lose than the players do  if they allow the players and/or family go to the theme park and they contract the virus. Again, minuscule chance, but its more than 0%. But if a big time player like Giannis or LeBron had to miss 14 days worth of games, thats going to negatively impact the whole plan and potentially ratings


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Let’s be honest, these kids are able to go to Disney whenever they want. Yeah, it would suck to be that close and not be able to go in, but these guys can fly their families to these parks any day they want. Most family’s dont have that capability.
> 
> Disney should make a deal with Sony/Microsoft to set them up with PS5’s and the new XBOX to keep the kids occupied



They are.  It's already been stated there will be a players only lounge with video games and the like and I'm sure the kids family will be allowed there.  So they will have planet of access to video games.   May not be the new ones if they are not ready but they'll be well cared for.


----------



## Krandor

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> This uncertainty is killing me. Supposed to check in July 11th, at you guessed it- CSR. But not GDT, just standard.  I just want to know where we will be moved to. Or cancelled?? I would pretty upset after all this if we do get cancelled



Expect to be moved.  They will not need all the resorts on day 1 and the resort right by the NBA that doesn't have to be open is a good one to keep closed.


----------



## CastAStone

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> This uncertainty is killing me. Supposed to check in July 11th, at you guessed it- CSR. But not GDT, just standard.  I just want to know where we will be moved to. Or cancelled?? I would pretty upset after all this if we do get cancelled


I would guess that you will be moved not canceled but at this point I agree they need to let you know like yesterday.


----------



## focusondisney

cakebaker said:


> Is this serious?
> 
> Explains why I got bumped from the YC. Hope whoever gets my CL room enjoys it. Maybe they’ll open SAB for the NBA exclusively. That’d be super nice.



I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Ariel 1715

yulilin3 said:


> For me will be seeing that piece of junk,  Falcon
> Cried the first time I saw it,  wil probably cry again.


I will take the Falcon and the Salmon Pink Castle!! There will be tears...lol


----------



## JPM4

RN_Mama_inFL said:


> This uncertainty is killing me. Supposed to check in July 11th, at you guessed it- CSR. But not GDT, just standard.  I just want to know where we will be moved to. Or cancelled?? I would pretty upset after all this if we do get cancelled


This right here is pretty bad. Checking in give or take 3 weeks and no communication. And your on these boards I cant imagine the poor family who doesn’t eat and sleep this stuff and are going to get an email with less than 3 weeks left to go. And I know it’s during a pandemic and people should be researching boards and stuff but this is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Think they’d move me from GF or just put me in the main building rooms? I don’t see how they’re using the GF main building rooms for NBA since the main building has shops and restaurants that will be open to DVC. (July 18-26)


----------



## e_yerger

Just checkin to see how ya’ll are doing with the NBA news


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MrsSmith07 said:


> Think they’d move me from GF or just put me in the main building rooms? I don’t see how they’re using the GF main building rooms for NBA since the main building has shops and restaurants that will be open to DVC. (July 18-26)



I think they will move cash GF guests elsewhere. Personally, I'm hoping for Riviera. I think Poly or CR will be more likely though.


----------



## Skippyboo

gottalovepluto said:


> Now the pool is an issue. How do you have pools for guests & NBA with no mixing at GF? Special pool hours for NBA?


NBA gets a Water Park ?


----------



## SaintsManiac

e_yerger said:


> Just checkin to see how ya’ll are doing with the NBA news


----------



## rteetz

Skippyboo said:


> NBA gets a Water Park ?


Two pools at GF. One for DVC one for NBA.


----------



## armerida

Do we know which hotels MLS will be in? Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

armerida said:


> Do we know which hotels MLS will be in? Sorry if this was posted already.



Swan & Dolphin


----------



## Skippyboo

armerida said:


> Do we know which hotels MLS will be in? Sorry if this was posted already.


Swan & Dolphin


----------



## Krandor

armerida said:


> Do we know which hotels MLS will be in? Sorry if this was posted already.



swan and dolphin.


----------



## Eric Smith

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone DVC able to check availability of a studio or 1 bedroom from Aug 6-10? Currently at BCV and so upset about this announcement. No way SAB opens ..... I’m furious.


DVC inventory is different from cash inventory. Even if there is a DVC room available on points, that doesn’t necessarily mean the same type of room will be available via cash.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I’m sorry if I missed it but do we know if any resort reservation will do for making resort ADRs or do you need to have a reservation at the resort where you’re making the ADR?


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m sorry if I missed it but do we know if any resort reservation will do for making resort ADRs or do you need to have a reservation at the resort where you’re making the ADR?



unknkwn.


----------



## disneyfan150

Well, I can't say that you guys didn't warn me about YC not opening.

Glad I decided last week to head to Universal. I am here now! I am not a last minute person, but we are having fun. Takes the sting out of my YC reservation disappearing for the second time.  I wonder what Disney is planning to do with me on August 3rd?


----------



## shoegal9

DGsAtBLT said:


> Are that many actually going to bring kids or did they just want the option?
> 
> Even as a regular person without the homes that most of these people probably live in, isolating with your kids in an average hotel room at even the nicest Disney resort would get old.



Also, families can’t come until August 30th. And that’s right about when kids start school.  After losing 3 or so months to a pandemic of the last school year, how many kids will be taken out of school to go live at WDW in a hotel room for weeks...? Maybe for weekends or something- but I can’t see it for extended periods of time.


----------



## Devil13

e_yerger said:


> Just checkin to see how ya’ll are doing with the NBA news



I’m at GDT in August. Rumored from the start that they’d be there. I check in on the 21st, assume some time during the night of the 20th they’ll let me know where I’m going.


----------



## focusondisney

Krandor said:


> I'm sure they will have procedures in place if that is where they do put them.
> 
> Looks though like YC will likely clear out at the end of regular season though and then consolidate teams at GF and DT.



When might that be? I have no idea how many teams will be in the playoffs or how long the season & playoffs are supposed to be.


----------



## Spridell

This is where things could start getting a little dicey PR wise for Disney. They start shutting down restaurants just so NBA players can eat could look bad. 

At the same time, the signature restaurants aren't scheduled to open right away. I wonder if this is the reason why...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273071961267146753


----------



## focusondisney

rteetz said:


> With YC being bubble teams families likely won’t even come to YC. The players aren’t allowed guests until after the first round I believe.



Unless they move the families in after the teams leave.  Or leave All the teams where they are & move the families in as other teams leave.


----------



## vinotinto

e_yerger said:


> Just checkin to see how ya’ll are doing with the NBA news


https://tenor.com/view/george-costanza-you-dont-want-to-know-seinfeld-ironing-gif-8270506


----------



## zapple

Not NBA related, but this is a new notice on the Book a Resort page on the DVC site under Jambo and Kidani:

As Disney Vacation Club Resorts at Walt Disney World prepare to reopen on June 22, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House will not be open during this initial period. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village will initially welcome home Members and Guests. Member Services will contact Members with confirmed reservations at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House to transfer their existing reservations to Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village. Over time, as the volume of reservations increase, inventory will be expanded to include Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House. Upon the reopening of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, some amenities such as restaurants and merchandise locations will likely remain closed until the rest of the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge opens. However, at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village, merchandise locations and restaurants will be available.


----------



## Ryan King

All 3 hotels chosen have a convention center right next to the properties.  Grand Floridian has a walkway to a CC.  Grand Destino has one as well.  Same with all of Yatch Club.  I wonder if the NBA’s selection had to do with both isolation and access to open indoor space.  I imagine all food handling will be done via large catering and avoid the general hotel restaurants.


----------



## jenjersnap

“The rest of our guests? Meh, nothing to see here. Please stay home.”

(Joking. Mostly)



Spridell said:


> This is where things could start getting a little dicey PR wise for Disney. They start shutting down restaurants just so NBA players can eat could look bad.
> 
> At the same time, the signature restaurants aren't scheduled to open right away. I wonder if this is the reason why...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273071961267146753


----------



## Eeyore daily

zapple said:


> Not NBA related, but this is a new notice on the Book a Resort page on the DVC site under Jambo and Kidani:
> 
> As Disney Vacation Club Resorts at Walt Disney World prepare to reopen on June 22, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House will not be open during this initial period. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village will initially welcome home Members and Guests. Member Services will contact Members with confirmed reservations at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House to transfer their existing reservations to Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village. Over time, as the volume of reservations increase, inventory will be expanded to include Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House. Upon the reopening of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, some amenities such as restaurants and merchandise locations will likely remain closed until the rest of the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge opens. However, at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village, merchandise locations and restaurants will be available.
> View attachment 501616


Well that makes me nervous depending on how long this “initial opening period” is going to be. We have a DVC rental at Jambo house in December  so if we were moved we wouldn’t know.


----------



## MaC410

jenjersnap said:


> “The rest of our guests? Meh, nothing to see here. Please stay home.”
> 
> (Joking. Mostly)



It is a bit disappointing that regular guests basically know nothing about what to expect in the future while we are being told about all the efforts being done to give a good experience to the NBA. Hopefully us normal people get some news soon.


----------



## CastAStone

zapple said:


> Not NBA related, but this is a new notice on the Book a Resort page on the DVC site under Jambo and Kidani:
> 
> As Disney Vacation Club Resorts at Walt Disney World prepare to reopen on June 22, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House will not be open during this initial period. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village will initially welcome home Members and Guests. Member Services will contact Members with confirmed reservations at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House to transfer their existing reservations to Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village. Over time, as the volume of reservations increase, inventory will be expanded to include Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House. Upon the reopening of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, some amenities such as restaurants and merchandise locations will likely remain closed until the rest of the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge opens. However, at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village, merchandise locations and restaurants will be available.
> View attachment 501616


This would have been very useful for them to post 2 weeks ago


----------



## Doingitagain

Eeyore daily said:


> Well that makes me nervous depending on how long this “initial opening period” is going to be. We have a DVC rental at Jambo house in December  so if we were moved we wouldn’t know.


It isn’t likely to be until December, the fall is very booked up for DVC.  I am hoping they define Initial Reopening as before the parks open, but we don’t know.

Have you linked the reservation number in MDE?  It shows the resort name and details.


----------



## Doingitagain

CastAStone said:


> This would have been very useful for them to post 2 weeks ago


I think the update was driven by emails directly to Terri about Jambo.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

CastAStone said:


> This would have been very useful for them to post 2 weeks ago


Agreed. Interesting that it comes out now after the NBA hotels have been named.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273081079591841798


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Doingitagain said:


> I think the update was driven by emails directly to Terri about Jambo.


DVC already advised that the inability to book Jambo was due to a computer glitch. So which is it?


----------



## jenjersnap

Despite the Jambo closing message, DVC owners can still book the resort after June 22. I chose dates in early July and it appeared it was going to let me finish the booking. Kind of a mixed message!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273080547628195840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273079810781261826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273077612282359808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273071375553646593


----------



## npatellye

jenjersnap said:


> Despite the Jambo closing message, DVC owners can still book the resort after June 22. I chose dates in early July and it appeared it was going to let me finish the booking. Kind of a mixed message!


Yep. I messed around with it and was able to modify my August reservation to Jambo; including a confirmation. I then promptly changed it back to the original resort.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273081079591841798



How fun would it be if they all played with their magicbands on? 

I know they won’t, but that would be adorable.


----------



## wendow

I haven't been able to keep up today so I've missed a lot. We check in to VGF on July 21 for one night and then move to PVB for 3 nights. Then ASMo for 4 nights. Am I about to lose my one night at VGF!?!?!?! This was a dream to stay there. Never stayed there and even just the one night was going to be magical to me.


----------



## CastAStone

Doingitagain said:


> I think the update was driven by emails directly to Terri about Jambo.


I agree. 

They're in such a bad place with every single deluxe attached to a DVC. It's got to make it so hard to control costs. But they *have *to communicate the things that they're doing _prior _to implementing them. Jambo inventory just disappearing, then coming back, then some of it getting canceled again, THEN coming out with an announcement is like how to ruin a relationship with your consumer 101.


----------



## Doingitagain

jenjersnap said:


> Despite the Jambo closing message, DVC owners can still book the resort after June 22. I chose dates in early July and it appeared it was going to let me finish the booking. Kind of a mixed message!


I think they were trying to clear up the confusion.
1.  It started that all of Jambo DVC was NOT showing available.
2.  Then it opened up everything available, including back to June 22 when we know people were being moved to Kidani.
3.  Now they have the message that essentially says that you can go ahead and book, but you may be moved to Kidani.  And even if you do get to stay in Jambo, the restaurants and Merch probably won’t open until the whole resort does.


----------



## focusondisney

Spridell said:


> GF has a big convention center that can be turned into dining for the players



The convention center at Yacht Club was just remodeled & expanded last year.  I’m sure that would be a great place for them. And the walkway there from the hotel is private.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Doingitagain said:


> It isn’t likely to be until December, the fall is very booked up for DVC.  I am hoping they define Initial Reopening as before the parks open, but we don’t know.
> 
> Have you linked the reservation number in MDE?  It shows the resort name and details.


Yes I did. You’re probably right, I hope that’s the period as well.


----------



## focusondisney

shoegal9 said:


> I hear ya. I hate basketball and would like nothing more for them to not show up at all. Regular season ends the 16th Of August , First round 8/16-8/30, conference semi finals 8/30-9/13, conference finals 9/15-9/28, and finals 9/30 - 10/13.  So, by 9/15 at the latest there would be only 4 teams left.



So how many teams make the first round? Sorry, I don’t know anything about basketball!


----------



## skeeter31

wendow said:


> I haven't been able to keep up today so I've missed a lot. We check in to VGF on July 21 for one night and then move to PVB for 3 nights. Then ASMo for 4 nights. Am I about to lose my one night at VGF!?!?!?! This was a dream to stay there. Never stayed there and even just the one night was going to be magical to me.


As long as you’re in the villas you should be fine as that’s opening as part of DVC. All Star will most likely be closed so that portion could be moved. Not sure what PVB is. Too many acronyms to keep up with.


----------



## Doingitagain

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273081079591841798


Hmmm, I wonder if they go online to select colors or if they are all gray.  What happens when they try to order premium bands and they go in and out of stock while the page is refreshed.

Who am I kidding?  They will get special team or other logo branded ones.


----------



## rteetz

Doingitagain said:


> They will get special team or other logo branded ones.


They already make these at the NBA Experience store.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084526458277888


----------



## A2DisneyMom

But why should we, as Disney guests, care about what any other guests (even NBA) pay or get??  

Welcome to the dark side, “Disney is doing the best they can and have been straight-forward with us” friends.  I can feel your anger, fulfill your destiny...


----------



## Jroceagles

Will the NY NJ amd CT restrictions be lifted before they arrive?  Or the teams coming from there would have to self quarantine for 14 days... right?


----------



## CastAStone

skeeter31 said:


> As long as you’re in the villas you should be fine as that’s opening as part of DVC. All Star will most likely be closed so that portion could be moved. Not sure what PVB is. Too many acronyms to keep up with.



Disney's Polynesian Village Resort = Poly Hotel + DVC
Disney's Polynesian Resort = Poly Hotel
Disney's Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (PVB) = Poly DVC


----------



## jenjersnap

Doingitagain said:


> I think they were trying to clear up the confusion.
> 1.  It started that all of Jambo DVC was NOT showing available.
> 2.  Then it opened up everything available, including back to June 22 when we know people were being moved to Kidani.
> 3.  Now they have the message that essentially says that you can go ahead and book, but you may be moved to Kidani.  And even if you do get to stay in Jambo, the restaurants and Merch probably won’t open until the whole resort does.



You may well be correct but it clearly says that AKV-Jambo will be closed during the re-opening period, why wouldn’t they pull inventory for, at least, June and early July? I know they won’t want to tip their hand when the initial re-opening ends exactly, but it feels disingenuous to offer bookings during a known closure. JMO.


----------



## wendow

skeeter31 said:


> As long as you’re in the villas you should be fine as that’s opening as part of DVC. All Star will most likely be closed so that portion could be moved. Not sure what PVB is. Too many acronyms to keep up with.


Thanks, I sure hope the villas stay open!! PVB is poly villas and bungalow. Sorry for so many acronyms  I did use a lot lol!


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Disney's Polynesian Village Resort = Poly Hotel + DVC
> Disney's Polynesian Resort = Poly Hotel
> Disney's Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (PVB) = Poly DVC


Thats a new one for me even.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273084526458277888


Interesting. Especially the wording about “over time, as the volume of reservations increase”. Really sounds like some of these resorts will be closed for a long time (ie. months).


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Thats a new one for me even.



Yep.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Thats a new one for me even.


Yeah I had to go google. I was sitting here racking my brain trying to figure it out and was getting nothing. Lol


----------



## Doingitagain

jenjersnap said:


> You may well be correct but it clearly says that AKV-Jambo will be closed during the re-opening period, why wouldn’t they pull inventory for, at least, June and early July? I know they won’t want to tip their hand when the initial re-opening ends exactly, but it feels disingenuous to offer bookings during a known closure. JMO.


It may be a legal thing where they cannot limit the booking of DVC, but since Jambo and Kidani are considered one DVC resort (doesn’t matter what your deed says), they can move rooms within it.  Once booking expands  beyond what Kidani alone can handle, they will have to open Jambo, is what I read from it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> No...Poly walk is longer...but I wonder if this announcement means that Poly hotel doesn’t open soon either? This way, they are only dealing with DVC rooms...
> 
> So, I can see now GF, Poly, and YC/BC no longer opening soon to regular guests.


What fitness centers will the NBA use? 
Don't the poly and GF share a gym? The blogmickey post "Full List of Shops, Activities, and Dining Available at Disney World Resorts Opening Next Week" says the GF fitness center will be open.


----------



## shoegal9

focusondisney said:


> The convention center at Yacht Club was just remodeled & expanded last year.  I’m sure that would be a great place for them. And the walkway there from the hotel is private.
> 
> 
> So how many teams make the first round? Sorry, I don’t know anything about basketball!



22 teams start in July.  Down to 16 for first round of playoffs. By September 1, only 8 left.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Thats a new one for me even.


It's not intuitive! But Polynesian rooms with microwaves and mostly vacant bungalows doesn't roll off the tounge.


----------



## wendow

rteetz said:


> Thats a new one for me even.





SaintsManiac said:


> Yep.





skeeter31 said:


> Yeah I had to go google. I was sitting here racking my brain trying to figure it out and was getting nothing. Lol



Sorry, y'all! Didn't mean to be so confusing!


----------



## rteetz

Contemporary will have practice space.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501622
> 
> Contemporary will have practice space.


Would that mean people at blt would be moved?


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> What fitness centers will the NBA use?
> Don't the poly and GF share a gym? The blogmickey post "Full List of Shops, Activities, and Dining Available at Disney World Resorts Opening Next Week" says the GF fitness center will be open.


NBA will have space at ESPN and in convention centers. They won't be using the hotel fitness centers as far as I know.


----------



## rteetz

Nightmarefandom said:


> Would that mean people at blt would be moved?


No


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501622
> 
> Contemporary will have practice space.



In the convention center? Where?


----------



## Krandor

A2DisneyMom said:


> But why should we, as Disney guests, care about what any other guests (even NBA) pay or get??
> 
> Welcome to the dark side, “Disney is doing the best they can and have been straight-forward with us” friends.  I can feel your anger, fulfill your destiny...



I don't Care anymore then I do when I stay at pop and care about what people at GF are getting which is none.


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> In the convention center? Where?


Outdoors courts mainly


----------



## jenjersnap

wendow said:


> Sorry, y'all! Didn't mean to be so confusing!



I knew what you meant. It is in my signature.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Honestly, this is what my fear is and what it's starting to feel like: it feels very much like a "Inmates are running the asylum" situation. 

And that, my friends, is my second Dark Knight quote/reference on this thread. 

Yes, I know the NBA is paying for it. But, at the same time, Disney should be like, "These are the rules that you must abide by in order to use our property/facilities." 

Instead, they are very much passing the buck. They are leaving it up to the NBA, so basically, it's up to NBA owners to hold that line against player demands, and if the NBA owners fold, then the NBA players will be able to do have Disney at their beck and call. 

Which is essentially what it sounds like right now. Disney should be the one policing this situation.....not bending over backwards to kiss booty, and letting the NBA regulate themselves.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Never in my life have I had more "first world problems" than in 2020   I do have to kind of laugh at myself a little for being so irritated that my stay at the GF is being disrupted. That just sounds like such a fancy problem to me.
> 
> This was totally going to be my year, and oh boy has that not turned out as planned! All I can do is laugh at this point. I finished grad school, got to keep my job offer, and I get to go to Disney (on wildly flexible increasingly mysterious trips). So the rest life will work itself out. Being in the class of 2020 has been a particularly wild ride these last few months. Lots of putting things into perspective!
> 
> Still kind of a bummer that I should have had graduation and been to 6 countries by now this year though


Seriously. We were at wdw right before they closed (we were at Ohana when news about school, park, etc closures started popping up fast and furious. I think I was eating potstickers when the world found out Tom Hanks tested positive) - DD and I had to cut 4 days off the end of our trip (the UO portion). The mood around the BW CL lounge was certainly strange. Then we were supposed to have a trip in April thats been postponed until July/Aug (assuming that goes off without further hitches), and 2 more trips in Nov. Plus two separate trips to Paris. Having 5 out of 6 vacations this year disrupted is a very first world problem to have.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Outdoors courts mainly


Yeah, I was thinking those tennis courts off to the side could easily be used for basketball courts.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking those tennis courts off to the side could easily be used for basketball courts.


Bingo


----------



## shoegal9

CastAStone said:


> It's not intuitive! But Polynesian rooms with microwaves and mostly vacant bungalows doesn't roll off the tounge.



Funny, but the DVC studios at Poly are WAY nicer than the hotel side. And they have 2 bathrooms.  Love it


----------



## jenjersnap

rteetz said:


> Bingo



Surprising they aren’t doing the same with the YC tennis courts. ETA: if they still exist, haven’t laid eyes on them since 2016.


----------



## wendow

shoegal9 said:


> Funny, but the DVC studios at Poly are WAY nicer than the hotel side. And they have 2 bathrooms.  Love it


But only one toilet lol! Sure wish they had put toilets in BOTH bathrooms!!! I do love those studios though


----------



## AmberMV

mmackeymouse said:


> Honestly, this is what my fear is and what it's starting to feel like: it feels very much like a "Inmates are running the asylum" situation.
> 
> And that, my friends, is my second Dark Knight quote/reference on this thread.
> 
> Yes, I know the NBA is paying for it. But, at the same time, Disney should be like, "These are the rules that you must abide by in order to use our property/facilities."
> 
> Instead, they are very much passing the buck. They are leaving it up to the NBA, so basically, it's up to NBA owners to hold that line against player demands, and if the NBA owners fold, then the NBA players will be able to do have Disney at their beck and call.
> 
> Which is essentially what it sounds like right now. Disney should be the one policing this situation.....not bending over backwards to kiss booty, and letting the NBA regulate themselves.


The NBA deal is the reason Disney is the last theme park to reopen, by a long shot, and fulfills the promise Disney execs promised their shareholders in that they will be profitable when they reopen.  The NBA deal was worth ALL of June and first half of July's "regular guest" money.

I'm not mad about it.  All businesses need to make money to float, esp in these current times.  But this is likely the truth behind their actions.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> They definitely won’t open the other parts of the resort. I’d guess other personnel will stay at Coronado.


I dunno. I could see the other parts of the resort being open for the family allowed to come down. There is plenty of space there. Plus, why not open up the other pools?


----------



## rteetz

jenjersnap said:


> Surprising they aren’t doing the same with the YC tennis courts. ETA: if they still exist, haven’t laid eyes on them since 2016.


There is only one court there I believe so likely space constraints.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> I dunno. I could see the other parts of the resort being open for the family allowed to come down. There is plenty of space there. Plus, why not open up the other pools?


Oh yeah once family comes its a bit different.


----------



## CastAStone

shoegal9 said:


> Funny, but the DVC studios at Poly are WAY nicer than the hotel side. And they have 2 bathrooms.  Love it


I’ve never stayed; my problems with PVB have nothing to do with the property or the units, but rather the incredibly short-sighted over-allocation of all those points to all those bungalows that substantially downgraded the experience of cash guests. I don’t doubt though that the actual product is wonderful!


----------



## Marthasor

Jroceagles said:


> Will the NY NJ amd CT restrictions be lifted before they arrive?  Or the teams coming from there would have to self quarantine for 14 days... right?



Raptors are heading down to FL to a location not yet determined (not WDW) prior to reporting to WDW.  The only other team this affects is the Nets and, given the level of testing they will undergo and the "bubble" essentially acting as a quarantine, FL, I would imagine, would waive any quarantine requirements.



TXAKDisneyFan said:


> What fitness centers will the NBA use?
> Don't the poly and GF share a gym? The blogmickey post "Full List of Shops, Activities, and Dining Available at Disney World Resorts Opening Next Week" says the GF fitness center will be open.



I speculate they will create separate fitness areas for them at the convention centers next to their resorts.  That's only a guess.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273083079435976711


mmackeymouse said:


> Honestly, this is what my fear is and what it's starting to feel like: it feels very much like a "Inmates are running the asylum" situation.
> 
> And that, my friends, is my second Dark Knight quote/reference on this thread.
> 
> Yes, I know the NBA is paying for it. But, at the same time, Disney should be like, "These are the rules that you must abide by in order to use our property/facilities."
> 
> Instead, they are very much passing the buck. They are leaving it up to the NBA, so basically, it's up to NBA owners to hold that line against player demands, and if the NBA owners fold, then the NBA players will be able to do have Disney at their beck and call.
> 
> Which is essentially what it sounds like right now. Disney should be the one policing this situation.....not bending over backwards to kiss booty, and letting the NBA regulate themselves.



I don't understand what rules you are referring.  WDW is courting the NBA hard - and it wasn't just to play out the rest of this season.  They want to pull out the bells and whistles hoping they'll return.   All of the experiences (fishing, golf, dining, backstage, etc.) that are being discussed are from WDW sources - meaning WDW is gladly and willingly providing this entertainment to NBA personnel.  Nowhere is it stated that players are making these demands on WDW.  WDW is putting its best foot forward in the hopes that this onside NBA relationship will continue past 2019-2020.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273071961267146753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273092101190881280
If it feels like WDW is breaking "rules", closing resorts, restaurants, crafting private experiences, etc. for the NBA at the inconvenience of regular guests, I would agree.  But I wouldn't blame the players.  This is all on WDW, IMHO.  If we had any doubt WDW was putting the NBA in front of their regular guests, I think the info that came out today pretty much obliterates that doubt and puts that in the fact column.


----------



## focusondisney

jenjersnap said:


> Surprising they aren’t doing the same with the YC tennis courts. ETA: if they still exist, haven’t laid eyes on them since 2016.



Yep, they’re still there.  Stayed in a room that overlooked them in December.


----------



## shoegal9

CastAStone said:


> I’ve never stayed; my problems with PVB have nothing to do with the property or the units, but rather the incredibly short-sighted over-allocation of all those points to all those bungalows that substantially downgraded the experience of cash guests. I don’t doubt though that the actual product is wonderful!



Totally agree on the bungalow points!


----------



## Bjn10

They may be able to do it but how disney will be able to keep people from seeing any players from the NBA will be hard not impossible but not likely that someone will see somebody


----------



## Mit88

Marthasor said:


> Raptors are heading down to FL to a location not yet determined (not WDW) prior to reporting to WDW.  The only other team this affects is the Nets and, given the level of testing they will undergo and the "bubble" essentially acting as a quarantine, FL, I would imagine, would waive any quarantine requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> I speculate they will create separate fitness areas for them at the convention centers next to their resorts.  That's only a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand what rules you are referring to.  All of the experiences (fishing, golf, dining, backstage, etc.) that are being discussed are from WDW sources - meaning WDW is gladly and willingly providing this entertainment to NBA personnel.  Nowhere is it stated that players are making these demands on WDW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273071375553646593



I don’t imagine the “mandatory” 14 day quarantine lasts more than a few days after the 4th of July holiday. Its set, or was set to expire on July 7th. But if you’re allowing the other 47 states down there, theres no point in not allowing those 3 states back down there after the biggest traveling weekend of the year. Not to mention, Arizona is now above NY/NJ/CT in active cases. Either way, I dont any self quarantine would be mandated by the NBA other than what they have laid out. So the Nets and Raptors are fine, I’m sure.


As far as the fitness centers, it wouldnt matter in the case of the Poly using GFR’s fitness center if the players have their own facility, I doubt guests at the Poly will be able to enter GFR, even if its just to go to the gym, if the NBA players are there


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Well I am now under the impression that all cash reservations should be ready to find out this summer is a no-go. Including my August trips to Contemporary and GF. 

Thanks Disney for adding to this 2020 bride’s list of stressful things that I have no control over!


----------



## Anthony Vito

gottalovepluto said:


> Also let’s take a moment to acknowledge our NBA WINNERS and LOSERS!! Where are you?
> 
> I fall in-between
> 
> WINNER: I stood firm NBA was not staying offsite at Waldorf or Four Seasons
> 
> LOSER: I thought they’d lock it down to one resort, definitely didn’t see the GF spin coming


Pretty much "ditto."  I didn't see any way the NBA was using offsite hotels, especially with Bob Iger being directly involved in this.  I also did not see GF coming at all - that was shocking.  I even said to my wife before that while the DVC villas there are much more separated, I just didn't see how they could create a bubble there with the necessity of the main building.  I'm just not familiar enough with the rest of the grounds and didn't realize they could be separated off like people are explaining.



Hoodie said:


> Goodness, I feel like I'm the only one NOT surprised by the Grand Floridian. These are multimillionaires who probably have only stayed in the GF when they've visited.  I doubt they would have happily moved to CSR. I was more surprised to see it not on the original lists. It also has the smallest number of DVC rooms. GF seemed like a no brainer for a deluxe property.
> 
> I'm more puzzled by Yacht Club since there isn't really any way to create a decent "bubble" there.


Except Gran Destino is where the players will be the longest, and if one of the lower-seeded teams upsets someone and is there longer, they are likely to be moved to CSR.


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Honestly, this is what my fear is and what it's starting to feel like: it feels very much like a "Inmates are running the asylum" situation.
> 
> And that, my friends, is my second Dark Knight quote/reference on this thread.
> 
> Yes, I know the NBA is paying for it. But, at the same time, Disney should be like, "These are the rules that you must abide by in order to use our property/facilities."
> 
> Instead, they are very much passing the buck. They are leaving it up to the NBA, so basically, it's up to NBA owners to hold that line against player demands, and if the NBA owners fold, then the NBA players will be able to do have Disney at their beck and call.
> 
> Which is essentially what it sounds like right now. Disney should be the one policing this situation.....not bending over backwards to kiss booty, and letting the NBA regulate themselves.



I think you have an incorrect opinion of Disney's role here. 

Disney did not create and will not be the enfrocer of the "bubble". They will not create the rules for the bubble. That is done betwen the NBA and the NBA Union. They simply give Disney a list of this is what we need and it is up to disney to give them that and social isolation will be part of that. 

If the NBA says on day 1 they show up we want all our players to go to disney springs and mingle with guests then they will. Disney is not the police here. Disney is not creating the rules and not enforcing the rules. That is on the NBA. Disney is proving lodging, transportation, and places to play games in accordance with the requirements the NBA has. 

If after 2 weeks the NBA comes and says "we'll pay this much for a 2 hour access to magic kingdom for all players from 9-11pm on this date and these are the social distancing procedures you need to do" then if disney can accomodate them for that price and per their requests they will. 

The rules of the bubble are the responsibility of the NBA not Disney.  Disney is here to give them what they want and what they pay for same as any other guest.


----------



## Mit88

Bjn10 said:


> They may be able to do it but how disney will be able to keep people from seeing any players from the NBA will be hard not impossible but not likely that someone will see somebody



If you pass the Grand Floridian on the monorail enough times, I’m sure you’ll be able somebody eventually. Or possibly driving next to their bus when they’re either on their way to or way back from WWoS. Other than that, I dont imagine people will see them. 

If you’re staying on the boardwalk, thats probably your best bet. Seeing them using SAB. But I’m sure that area is going to be heavily guarded, and possibly closed off if they’re allowing them to use the slide


----------



## Anthony Vito

DGsAtBLT said:


> We know staff is called back to Gasparilla Grill (has outdoor access) and GFC I believe. Might be more at this point I haven’t kept close watch. The main building also houses all the stores as well as has the monorail access.
> 
> I don’t think it would be part of their contract although someone can correct me if that’s wrong, but logistically trying to confine them to their building and confine NBA players (and families) to theirs without ever having the two meet, and DVC guests having access to almost nothing at the GF seems like a huge nightmare.





Violetspider said:


> How about those family members looking over at MK everyday. Maybe the players won't want to go in, but their kids sure will.





Violetspider said:


> I agree and up until now I thought that there was no way they would allow the families to go into the parks while a team was still in contention. But now that some of the teams (and their families) will be staying at GF, and Disney is claiming its up to the NBA, I just think the families via the players are going to have a lot of sway. MK is just to close to GF. Too big an enticement.


No families will likely be at GF.  Families are not allowed until after the first round of the playoffs.  At that point they will just be down to 8 teams, more likely the 8 teams at Gran Destino.  Even if there's an upset from a lower-seeded team, it's likely they'd move that team to Destino.


----------



## jenjersnap

focusondisney said:


> Yep, they’re still there.  Stayed in a room that overlooked them in December.



Oh good. That area is actually my favorite garden/woods view at my beloved YC! Very peaceful because no one ever uses those courts.


----------



## Anthony Vito

bernina said:


> If they're really intent on a bubble they may have to house Disney cast members that will interact with the guests there.





rteetz said:


> They discussed this on ESPN too. CMs interactions will be very limited. Adam Silver doesn’t consider it a bubble.


There were also reports that Disney it's still being discussed and Disney hasn't ruled out asking for CMs to volunteer to be tested and stay within the bubble as well.  There was a report that there's a belief that they would have plenty of CMs volunteer.  It would probably mean a lot of overtime and extra money, so would be worth it for those who could do it.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Also, just because I’ve been on a lot of WDW wedding forums lately, what about the wedding pavilion this summer? I know they’ve cancelled all of July, but I would have to assume now that other months are at risk as well because of the NBA at GF?


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273046530233155585





vinotinto said:


> Wow, they haven’t even finished this tournament and they are already thinking about future NBA at Disney tournaments.


Ok, going to hurt my shoulder patting myself on the back here, but . . . I WAS SAYING THIS A FEW WEEKS AGO!!!  I posted it in about 5 different places and websites, even tweeted it to Keith Smith.  I was saying that if this works out, then I could see it essentially being an audition for Disney to host the in-season tournament that Adam Silver (NBA commissioner) has been proposing in some form.  I should be covering the NBA .  I should have sent it to even more NBA reporters - maybe I would've gotten a minor and meaningless internet acknowledgement.


----------



## Mit88

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Also, just because I’ve been on a lot of WDW wedding forums lately, what about the wedding pavilion this summer? I know they’ve cancelled all of July, but I would have to assume now that other months are at risk as well because of the NBA at GF?



They’d be out of GF by around August 20th. So everything before that would likely be cancelled, and the future dates I’m sure will be determined later


----------



## Mit88

Anthony Vito said:


> Ok, going to hurt my shoulder patting myself on the back here, but . . . I WAS SAYING THIS A FEW WEEKS AGO!!!  I posted it in about 5 different places and websites, even tweeted it to Keith Smith.  I was saying that if this works out, then I could see it essentially being an audition for Disney to host the in-season tournament that Adam Silver (NBA commissioner) has been proposing in some form.  I should be covering the NBA .  I should have sent it to even more NBA reporters - maybe I would've gotten a minor and meaningless internet acknowledgement.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Skippyboo said:


> NBA gets a Water Park ?


Robin Lopez is all for that:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273043031508299780


Doingitagain said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if they go online to select colors or if they are all gray.  What happens when they try to order premium bands and they go in and out of stock while the page is refreshed.
> 
> Who am I kidding?  They will get special team or other logo branded ones.


I wonder if the Lopez twins will bring some from their likely large collection of MagicBands.


----------



## Mit88

Anthony Vito said:


> Ok, going to hurt my shoulder patting myself on the back here, but . . . I WAS SAYING THIS A FEW WEEKS AGO!!!  I posted it in about 5 different places and websites, even tweeted it to Keith Smith.  I was saying that if this works out, then I could see it essentially being an audition for Disney to host the in-season tournament that Adam Silver (NBA commissioner) has been proposing in some form.  I should be covering the NBA .  I should have sent it to even more NBA reporters - maybe I would've gotten a minor and meaningless internet acknowledgement.




They’ve been discussing in season Tournaments 



https://www.nba.com/article/2019/12/20/nba-proposes-78-game-season-among-changes

*IN-SEASON TOURNAMENT*
The proposal calls for teams to play eight divisional games in the group stage of the event, which would begin Nov. 24, 2021 and continue through Dec. 11. (The NBA said the dates are tentative.) The group stage games - four home, four away - would count toward a team's regular-season total.

The six division winners and two wild cards would qualify for the quarterfinals on Dec. 13 and 14, 2021. Semifinals would be played as a doubleheader on Dec. 16 and the title game would be played two days later - with the semis and finals at a neutral site like Las Vegas. Players on the winning team would split $15 million; the winning coaching staff would split $1.5 million.

The NBA said that there is the potential for "additional prizing for players on the remaining final four teams" and that other incentives for teams and fans were "to be determined."


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Mit88 said:


> They’d be out of GF by around August 20th. So everything before that would likely be cancelled, and the future dates I’m sure will be determined later



Cancelling a family vacation for the NBA is one thing, but cancelling a wedding? Disney better be happy Im not getting married there or they would have this attorney all over their butts.


----------



## Mit88

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Cancelling a family vacation for the NBA is one thing, but cancelling a wedding? Disney better be happy Im not getting married there or they would have this attorney all over their butts.



My sister is a wedding photographer, I can tell you, there are a lot of wedding venues that have had to cancel or reschedule because of all of this, unfortunately. It’s not just Disney


----------



## AmberMV

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Cancelling a family vacation for the NBA is one thing, but cancelling a wedding? Disney better be happy Im not getting married there or they would have this attorney all over their butts.


I really do feel for you, it's a sad situation and I hope you do have a magical wedding eventually, but Disney is private property and they have copy/pasted they have the right to change anything at any time for any reason they wish


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Mit88 said:


> My sister is a wedding photographer, I can tell you, there are a lot of wedding venues that have had to cancel or reschedule because of all of this, unfortunately. It’s not just Disney


Because of the NBA? I am a COVID-19 bride so I know a lot is being cancelled, but this would be because of them hosting the NBA...


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Outdoors courts mainly





skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking those tennis courts off to the side could easily be used for basketball courts.


I'm going to have to disagree on this one.  I would think they'd bring basketball court floors into the convention center there.  I just don't see any way in the world they possibly let their players practice on any kind of outdoor court during the postseason.  There's just way too much of injury risk.  Tennis courts that are not perfectly maintained will have uneven spots, and outdoor basketball courts have more injury risk because it's different footing/traction and you don't want to fall on an outdoor court, so falls are more awkward (and bloody).  

The players are also not going to want to be having to adjust their feel of everything for that in the midst of the playoffs.  There would be a competitive disadvantage in that for the team using it.


----------



## mmackeymouse

AmberMV said:


> The NBA deal is the reason Disney is the last theme park to reopen, by a long shot, and fulfills the promise Disney execs promised their shareholders in that they will be profitable when they reopen.  The NBA deal was worth ALL of June and first half of July's "regular guest" money.
> 
> I'm not mad about it.  All businesses need to make money to float, esp in these current times.  But this is likely the truth behind their actions.




I get that. The thing is...I think in every relationship, and in this case business deal, there is a reacher and a settler. (Thanks, HIMYM) One party is the one with just a little more power/leverage than the other. 

Now personally, considering this is Disney's property, I would prefer to see Disney as the Alpha. They are the one that the NBA, MLS, and any other entity, should aspire to make a deal with. Disney should be THEIR goal....not the other way around. 

But, right now, it feels like Disney is the reacher. Disney is the one begging for their business. The NBA has all the leverage, and I am sure they realize it.


----------



## Mit88

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Because of the NBA? I am a COVID-19 bride so I know a lot is being cancelled, but this would be because of them hosting the NBA...



They would easily just say that they wouldnt have felt safe to reopen it, even if it weren’t for the NBA.


----------



## Anthony Vito

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273045894288609281Well, we can see Robin Lopez likes Yacht Club.


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm going to have to disagree on this one.  I would think they'd bring basketball court floors into the convention center there.  I just don't see any way in the world they possibly let their players practice on any kind of outdoor court during the postseason.  There's just way too much of injury risk.  Tennis courts that are not perfectly maintained will have uneven spots, and outdoor basketball courts have more injury risk because it's different footing/traction and you don't want to fall on an outdoor court, so falls are more awkward (and bloody).
> 
> The players are also not going to want to be having to adjust their feel of everything for that in the midst of the playoffs.  There would be a competitive disadvantage in that for the team using it.


Not saying they won’t use the convention center too but they will be using outdoor courts there.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

AmberMV said:


> I really do feel for you, it's a sad situation and I hope you do have a magical wedding eventually, but Disney is private property and they have copy/pasted they have the right to change anything at any time for any reason they wish



I’m thankfully not a WDW bride, just honeymooner. I am just thinking of all the couples that had hope after hearing the parks were opening in July. I honestly never thought the GF would be an option.


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273045894288609281Well, we can see Robin Lopez likes Yacht Club.


He’s really a Poly fan first based on previous tweets.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Mit88 said:


> They’d be out of GF by around August 20th. So everything before that would likely be cancelled, and the future dates I’m sure will be determined later


Wouldn't it be closer to the end of August?  They'll still be using 2 resorts until after the first round, which doesn't start until 8/18.


----------



## Krandor

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I’m thankfully not a WDW bride, just honeymooner. I am just thinking of all the couples that had hope after hearing the parks were opening in July. I honestly never thought the GF would be an option.



I'm sorry but anybody who thought when it was announced parks were opening in July that weddings were on as normal was not thinking straight. 

I was an April cancellation and only rebooted due to FD bounceback but even then I wasn't touching June or July. I went all the way to September as a chance most likely to be able to happen (and still not sure if I'll take it). That was april. Anybody that heard in June that parks were opening July and still thought a wedding was likely was just delusional at that point.  That was never in the cards for July.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> NBA will have space at ESPN and in convention centers. They won't be using the hotel fitness centers as far as I know.


What about access to GF for Poly guests (walkway would need to be open)?


----------



## Mit88

Anthony Vito said:


> Wouldn't it be closer to the end of August?  They'll still be using 2 resorts until after the first round, which doesn't start until 8/18.



You might be right. In that case it wouldnt be until the first week of September, maybe the end of August depending on how long the series goes in each of the 4 matchups.


----------



## Krandor

Anthony Vito said:


> Wouldn't it be closer to the end of August?  They'll still be using 2 resorts until after the first round, which doesn't start until 8/18.



But after first round each team can add 17 additional rooms for family and friends so that will be close to a wash on rooms if all are used.  So you are looking at after second round probbaly before they give up GF.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Mit88 said:


> They’ve been discussing in season Tournaments
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nba.com/article/2019/12/20/nba-proposes-78-game-season-among-changes
> 
> *IN-SEASON TOURNAMENT*
> The proposal calls for teams to play eight divisional games in the group stage of the event, which would begin Nov. 24, 2021 and continue through Dec. 11. (The NBA said the dates are tentative.) The group stage games - four home, four away - would count toward a team's regular-season total.
> 
> The six division winners and two wild cards would qualify for the quarterfinals on Dec. 13 and 14, 2021. Semifinals would be played as a doubleheader on Dec. 16 and the title game would be played two days later - with the semis and finals at a neutral site like Las Vegas. Players on the winning team would split $15 million; the winning coaching staff would split $1.5 million.
> 
> The NBA said that there is the potential for "additional prizing for players on the remaining final four teams" and that other incentives for teams and fans were "to be determined."


Exactly - that's what I was referring to - but I've been saying how this is a chance for Disney to show it should be held in Orlando each year.  I hadn't seen that mentioned with all of this anywhere else that this could be an audition essentially for Disney, and a chance for the NBA to show how doing a single site tournament could work (obviously much shorter time period and smaller scale for the in-season one).


----------



## Krandor

Anthony Vito said:


> Exactly - that's what I was referring to - but I've been saying how this is a chance for Disney to show it should be held in Orlando each year.  I hadn't seen that mentioned with all of this anywhere else that this could be an audition essentially for Disney, and a chance for the NBA to show how doing a single site tournament could work (obviously much shorter time period and smaller scale for the in-season one).



And on the same front if this MLS tournament goes well I could see them doing something similar again.  MLS isn't the same money as NBA but still Disney would love to do an annual professional soccer tournament (or even once every other year) if it could be worked out.


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> What about access to GF for Poly guests (walkway would need to be open)?


I’m going to guess they will restrict that. Though they will have select dining and shopping open at GF. Will be interesting to see who they let where.


----------



## Mit88

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> What about access to GF for Poly guests (walkway would need to be open)?



Depends on if normal guests are allowed there, and are staying on the DVC side. If not, then it wont be open for Poly guests. If they have the main building fenced off for any possible entrance from outside of the bubble guests, then maybe it still opened. I’m going to say that GFR will not house or allow anyone that isnt with the NBA, on either side. I hope I’m wrong. I just dont see them constructing a barrier to keep out regular guests from coming over to the cash side where the NBA players are, and thats what they would have to do.


----------



## CastAStone

Marthasor said:


> If it feels like WDW is breaking "rules", closing resorts, restaurants, crafting private experiences, etc. for the NBA at the inconvenience of regular guests, I would agree.  But I wouldn't blame the players.  This is all on WDW, IMHO.  If we had any doubt WDW was putting the NBA in front of their regular guests, I think the info that came out today pretty much obliterates that doubt and puts that in the fact column.


Maybe I’m wrong but I think that’s backwards. I think Disney set the number of guests per park they could admit while maintaining 6’ social distancing, realized it was way fewer than the number of guests they usually have in their resorts, and that a ton of people with rooms booked would end up without park reservations, and would therefore cancel.

I think they then decided they could fill those newly vacant rooms by consolidating guests (which they would have likely done anyway to save money) and selling the vacant resorts so sports leagues.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Outdoor courts? Talk about heat stroke city.


rteetz said:


> I’m going to guess they will restrict that. Though they will have select dining and shopping open at GF. Will be interesting to see who they let where.


I was particularly wondering bc of the shared fitness center.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Not saying they won’t use the convention center too but they will be using outdoor courts there.


You obviously have more insight into what's being planned, but I would really be shocked by that.  I guess maybe for walk-throughs.  I think you'll have some unhappy players to be doing even that in the Florida heat.  Playing on outdoor courts can be dangerous though - players have to change how they play.  Plus, those courts are also probably not perfectly even, so there's that added risk to ankles and knees.  Even without that, players have to play differently to avoid injury and to avoid falling.  On an indoor court, a player knows how to fall without really hurting himself - you can hit and slide on an indoor court.  You can't do that outdoors, so you have to adjust how you play.  It changes playing style, which players are not going to want to do when they're practicing during or just before the playoffs.  The top quality indoor balls they use might not work so well on an outdoor court - but there's no way they want to be changing basketballs they use from practice to games.  Then, on top of that, it wouldn't be every team having to do this, so you'll have teams flipping out over being at a disadvantage because they're stuck in that situation.  Outdoor court basketball is just very different.  You wouldn't have tennis players practicing on clay courts in between Wimbledon matches (see - all those people arguing for tennis - I included you).  It's not that extreme, but it is very different.

Also, I'm a pretty good example of the injury part:  I haven't played indoors in a decade, but I started playing with some guys during lunch at an outdoor court the last couple years.  I hurt myself, not majorly, but banged up, a few times - and a big part was the awkwardness of not wanting to fall outside.  Then in November - my foot got stepped on, and rather than when I used to play indoors where when you feel yourself falling, you just let yourself fall and slide on your butt or back, I reached out, not wanting to go down as hard.  Well, my finger bent horribly under me and snapped my finger as a result.  And I'm just a washed-up, out of shape, almost 40-year-old never-was.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> Depends on if normal guests are allowed there, and are staying on the DVC side. If not, then it wont be open for Poly guests. If they have the main building fenced off for any possible entrance from outside of the bubble guests, then maybe it still opened. I’m going to say that GFR will not house or allow anyone that isnt with the NBA, on either side. I hope I’m wrong. I just dont see them constructing a barrier to keep out regular guests from coming over to the cash side where the NBA players are, and thats what they would have to do.



Are you suggesting that they will shut down VGF?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Krandor said:


> But after first round each team can add 17 additional rooms for family and friends so that will be close to a wash on rooms if all are used.  So you are looking at after second round probbaly before they give up GF.


That's a good point.  I was reading that to mean though that they would have those rooms at Coronado, not still be using GF.  I think especially so if it is the top 8 teams that advance - they're going to want their families close by, not clear across property, but maybe that's not feasible.  It's too late to run the numbers, but would 8 teams use up all the rooms at Gran Destino?  They're saying 35 people per team, but not clear how many they'll double up in rooms (trainers and staff, etc., might not get their own rooms).  They might have unused rooms.  I mean, maybe they could fit 10 or 12 teams in Gran Destino, but they'd rather just split it up evenly for purposes of using the rest of the facilities (eating, training, leisure, pools, etc.).


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> You obviously have more insight into what's being planned, but I would really be shocked by that.  I guess maybe for walk-throughs.  I think you'll have some unhappy players to be doing even that in the Florida heat.  Playing on outdoor courts can be dangerous though - players have to change how they play.  Plus, those courts are also probably not perfectly even, so there's that added risk to ankles and knees.  Even without that, players have to play differently to avoid injury and to avoid falling.  On an indoor court, a player knows how to fall without really hurting himself - you can hit and slide on an indoor court.  You can't do that outdoors, so you have to adjust how you play.  It changes playing style, which players are not going to want to do when they're practicing during or just before the playoffs.  The top quality indoor balls they use might not work so well on an outdoor court - but there's no way they want to be changing basketballs they use from practice to games.  Then, on top of that, it wouldn't be every team having to do this, so you'll have teams flipping out over being at a disadvantage because they're stuck in that situation.  Outdoor court basketball is just very different.  You wouldn't have tennis players practicing on clay courts in between Wimbledon matches (see - all those people arguing for tennis - I included you).  It's not that extreme, but it is very different.
> 
> Also, I'm a pretty good example of the injury part:  I haven't played indoors in a decade, but I started playing with some guys during lunch at an outdoor court the last couple years.  I hurt myself, not majorly, but banged up, a few times - and a big part was the awkwardness of not wanting to fall outside.  Then in November - my foot got stepped on, and rather than when I used to play indoors where when you feel yourself falling, you just let yourself fall and slide on your butt or back, I reached out, not wanting to go down as hard.  Well, my finger bent horribly under me and snapped my finger as a result.  And I'm just a washed-up, out of shape, almost 40-year-old never-was.


Walk through areas will be in the convention centers. The NBPA requested the use of outdoor space and that’s what was given to them. That I know firsthand. The players don’t have to use it if they don’t want but it’s available.


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Are you suggesting that they will shut down VGF?



Not suggesting, just saying its a possibility. While shutting down a DVC resort could cause some issues, I just dont see any way they could have these resorts that have access to where the NBA players will be staying without building some sort of barrier with security. I hate to have little faith in humanity, but I dont think there will be 0 people at VGF trying to sneak over to the Main building to get close to the players.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Walk through areas will be in the convention centers. The NBPA requested the use of outdoor space and that’s what was given to them. That I know firsthand. The players don’t have to use it if they don’t want but it’s available.


Interesting.  All the more reason they need a ton of behind the scenes/documentary stuff.  Maybe they can just put up constant live feeds we can watch on Disney+.  Heck, I'm sure ABC and ESPN have hours of content they need to fill.  I'd sign up for ESPN+ if they put "In the Bubble" on there.


----------



## Anna_Sh

This may have already been posted, but the Disney Food Blog has put together a list of the menu cuts for the resort restaurants that are going to be open:
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...nged-a-lot-of-menus-and-weve-got-the-details/


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> Not suggesting, just saying its a possibility. While shutting down a DVC resort could cause some issues, I just dont see any way they could have these resorts that have access to where the NBA players will be staying without building some sort of barrier with security. I hate to have little faith in humanity, but I dont think there will be 0 people at VGF trying to sneak over to the Main building to get close to the players.



Theoretically, there is no reason the players would have any need to be in any of the common areas of the main building. So, they could be separated

I will say this. And I am sorry if this makes me sound like a first world problems basic Karen or whatever the kids say these days.

We have a 2BR booked at VGF. There is not a single room on property, apart from a Grand Villa at VGF, that I would consider to be an upgrade or an equivalent. Maybe the Grand Villa at Riviera. MAYBE. I would expect a pretty substantial amount of compensation to be moved from a 2BR VGF reservation. And, I would be pitching a fit.


----------



## shoegal9

I don’t think NBA will have access to the main building at GF. VGF guests have already been told they have access to Gasparilla, Enchanted Rose etc.  NBA will probably be in the buildings around the Courtyard pool and convention center. Buses would pick them up there. Security stationed around the walkways.

NBA families can’t come until 8/30 when it’s down to 8 teams. 8 teams plus 17 extra rooms per team can absolutely all fit at CSR. There’s over 2400 rooms there I believe.

I also think YC/BC reopens to guests by Labor Day weekend along with SAB.  (And yes, wishful thinking for me and my 9/11 check in)


----------



## jenjersnap

mmackeymouse said:


> Are you suggesting that they will shut down VGF?



They are not going to shut down GFV. And, I highly doubt they are going to backtrack on the recently announced store and restaurant openings in the main GF building. Surely they already knew the NBA would be there when that info was posted.


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Theoretically, there is no reason the players would have any need to be in any of the common areas of the main building. So, they could be separated
> 
> I will say this. And I am sorry if this makes me sound like a first world problems basic Karen or whatever the kids say these days.
> 
> We have a 2BR booked at VGF. There is not a single room on property, apart from a Grand Villa at VGF, that I would consider to be an upgrade or an equivalent. Maybe the Grand Villa at Riviera. MAYBE. I would expect a pretty substantial amount of compensation to be moved from a 2BR VGF reservation. And, I would be pitching a fit.



But it leaves the possibility of potential close contact. And there would certainly be people that try to sneak a peek or get near them. People idolize celebrities. Maybe you or your family dont, but look at the parks when theres a celebrity in them, guests follow them around everywhere. I dont know what the players wouldnt be in the common area, they’re not going to be locked in their rooms while they’re there. 

As I said, I have no clear information on any of this. I dont even know if they could technically close off a DVC portion of a hotel if everything else is open. I’m just saying, there seems to be a lot of decisions that seem obvious that have negatively affected normal guests plans. I would just prepare for the possibility, but not panic because these are just the words of a nobody on this site, I’m just speaking out of my rear end. I just think out of the protection of the NBA, they’re trying to eradicate any possibility of guest/NBA contact, and closing down connecting hotels seems like an obvious thing that they may do


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Theoretically, there is no reason the players would have any need to be in any of the common areas of the main building. So, they could be separated
> 
> I will say this. And I am sorry if this makes me sound like a first world problems basic Karen or whatever the kids say these days.
> 
> We have a 2BR booked at VGF. There is not a single room on property, apart from a Grand Villa at VGF, that I would consider to be an upgrade or an equivalent. Maybe the Grand Villa at Riviera. MAYBE. I would expect a pretty substantial amount of compensation to be moved from a 2BR VGF reservation. And, I would be pitching a fit.



I don’t think you’re wrong, it’s going to be hard to move guests from GF (and YC for that matter) since a lot of people choosing those resorts are doing so because that’s exactly where they want to be. And a lot of the time they’re willing to pay $$$ for that. That said, it could very well be a scenario where you can go where they’ll move you or you don’t come at all. They’d probably refund the cost difference, but still, it’s a lot to ask for someone to pay for a deluxe resort they didn’t choose. In this current time, I don’t know that they’d incentivize people to come by heavily compensating though.

I don’t think they’re going to shut down VGF though, with the complications that come with closing down DVCs, my guess is your biggest concerns probably would be the impact on the stay not if the stay actually happens, IMO of course.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501627



Did they finally find people who want to visit the NBA Experience??


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> But it leaves the possibility of potential close contact. And there would certainly be people that try to sneak a peek or get near them. People idolize celebrities. Maybe you or your family dont, but look at the parks when theres a celebrity in them, guests follow them around everywhere. I dont know what the players wouldnt be in the common area, they’re not going to be locked in their rooms while they’re there.
> 
> As I said, I have no clear information on any of this. I dont even know if they could technically close off a DVC portion of a hotel if everything else is open. I’m just saying, there seems to be a lot of decisions that seem obvious that have negatively affected normal guests plans. I would just prepare for the possibility, but not panic because these are just the words of a nobody on this site, I’m just speaking out of my rear end. *I just think out of the protection of the NBA, they’re trying to eradicate any possibility of guest/NBA contact*, and closing down connecting hotels seems like an obvious thing that they may do



Well, clearly not. If they wanted to eradicate possibility of contact, they would have. They chose not to. If guest contact was something they were worried about, they for sure wouldn't have chosen the Grand, and the Yacht Club isn't far behind. 

The NBA decided that they wanted to stick with the resort level afforded them by their CBA, instead of staying in a contained resort. Which is fine. Except, now, I kind of think they shouldn't get to worry about guest contact. They had their chance for pretty much zero guest contact.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Did they finally find people who want to visit the NBA Experience??



The interesting thing to me is that they haven't really announced any plans for ESPN Club, which seems like pretty much the most obvious space to have a purpose for.


----------



## Brianstl

Anthony Vito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273045894288609281Well, we can see Robin Lopez likes Yacht Club.


He wants SAB


----------



## shoreward

I sure hope that Disney and the NBA have a solid plan, if this year turns out to have an active hurricane season.  That is one potential problem I have not seen mentioned.  Combine that with the pandemic, and there is a huge challenge.  I can’t imagine the NBA teams subsisting on peanut butter and jelly or bologna sandwiches.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/31/weather/hurricane-season-june-1/index.html


----------



## axfather

Would it not have been much easier just to allow folks who are staying on-site to visit the parks for the first couple of weeks or so, and everyone else would still receive the "free" extension on APs, tickets, etc.?  They would not need the fancy "reservation" system.....just the basic magic bands.  They could control numbers further by only opening some of the resorts, etc. which is something they already are doing.    They are offering some hybrid model (details still being worked out) which gets them almost to the same place, but seems overly complicated to me.  I am sure it will all be fine as the tech folks at Disney need something to do I guess.


----------



## Eric Smith

focusondisney said:


> So how many teams make the first round? Sorry, I don’t know anything about basketball!


There are 16 teams in the first round, 8 from each conference.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Eric Smith said:


> There are 16 teams in the first round, 8 from each conference.


Correct...and I’m adding in (this may have been said already, this thread moves so quick!) so round 1 starts 8/17 (16 teams) then round 2 starts 9/1 which is only 8 teams. At that point (9/1) I wonder if all players will be at GDT. Disney said they’d reevaluate to free up cash rooms for regular guests. 9/15 is conference finals (only 4 teams).


----------



## Dis_Yoda

shoreward said:


> I sure hope that Disney and the NBA have a solid plan, if this year turns out to have an active hurricane season.  That is one potential problem I have not seen mentioned.  Combine that with the pandemic, and there is a huge challenge.  I can’t imagine the NBA teams subsisting on peanut butter and jelly or bologna sandwiches.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/31/weather/hurricane-season-june-1/index.html



Many Floridians purposely go to Disney during Hurricanes as they have some of the best facilities for it in comparison to what may be available in their neighborhoods.  I wouldn't worry about that much.


----------



## mmackeymouse

One thing is....it's all very chicken and egg right now. 

One set of people can say "These resorts/restaurants/pools were going to be closed anyway; they might as well get some use out of them."

Another set of people can say, "Well how do we know that this isn't the reason those resorts/restaurants/pools are closed in the first place?"

I don't think we'll probably ever know which motivation came first.


----------



## Kelli.b1118

Just called about my reservation and was told they can't pull anything up. They are in "downtime" til 9am


----------



## CastAStone

Kelli.b1118 said:


> Just called about my reservation and was told they can't pull anything up. They are in "downtime" til 9am


!!!


----------



## Sara W

They cut pasta and grilled cheese from kids' menus. You'd think that would be easy with a high return on investment. My kids live off those things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> One thing is....it's all very chicken and egg right now.
> 
> One set of people can say "These resorts/restaurants/pools were going to be closed anyway; they might as well get some use out of them."
> 
> Another set of people can say, "Well how do we know that this isn't the reason those resorts/restaurants/pools are closed in the first place?"
> 
> I don't think we'll probably ever know which motivation came first.



I think it is clear that "some" resorts would be closed due to lower capacity.  The NBA and MLS just helped determine which some of those hotels for regular guests would be not in use.

So maybe if not for NBA they would keep all of beach/Yacht club open but close Boardwalk fully (just an example).  

So if ones concern/focused was a specific resort then this impact them, but if thinking "total number of rooms available to regular guests" I don't think this changes much


----------



## woody337

Sara W said:


> They cut pasta and grilled cheese from kids' menus. You'd think that would be easy with a high return on investment. My kids live off those things.


With all the changes, I feel they are trying to keep families away by making the trip less and less child friendly


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Dis_Yoda said:


> Many Floridians purposely go to Disney during Hurricanes as they have some of the best facilities for it in comparison to what may be available in their neighborhoods.  I wouldn't worry about that much.


Our family has done that three times.  You’re correct that Disney hotels are considered very safe during a hurricane.  It shouldn’t be a big factor.


----------



## andyman8

Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:

Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.


----------



## DurangoJim

andyman8 said:


> Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:
> 
> Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.


Don’t forget us deluxe guests staying at GF or YC are going to be upset too.


----------



## anthony2k7

jade1 said:


> Yea seems hard to believe. Offsite hotels and rental homes would benefit though.


Except for being way down the priority list for park reservations unless AP!


----------



## andyman8

DurangoJim said:


> Don’t forget us deluxe guests staying at GF or YC are going to be upset too.


Hahaha I've actually had a sliding reservation at the GF for most of this summer, but unfortunately, it's not happening anymore. Weirdly enough, back in early March, I had a reservation for Coronado Springs the week right after the closure started and I still have a YC reservation for NYE week, so maybe it's just my luck. 

But I was more talking about the forthcoming announcements. I actually think that Deluxe guests will fare decently, but three previously mentioned groups may find themselves more disappointed. That's all I feel comfortable saying right now, as things are changing so quickly.


----------



## woody337

andyman8 said:


> Hahaha I've actually had a sliding reservation at the GF for most of this summer, but unfortunately, it's not happening anymore. Weirdly enough, back in early March, I had a reservation for Coronado Springs the week right after the closure started and I still have a YC reservation for NYE week, so maybe it's just my luck.
> 
> But I was more talking about the forthcoming announcements. I actually think that Deluxe guests will fare decently, but three previously mentioned groups may find themselves more disappointed. That's all I feel comfortable saying right now, as things are changing so quickly.


So basically everyone will get screwed?


----------



## Anthony Vito

So this may be an . . . if you've upset everyone, then you're doing it most fairly . . . situation?


----------



## aweehughes

andyman8 said:


> Hahaha I've actually had a sliding reservation at the GF for most of this summer, but unfortunately, it's not happening anymore. Weirdly enough, back in early March, I had a reservation for Coronado Springs the week right after the closure started and I still have a YC reservation for NYE week, so maybe it's just my luck.
> 
> But I was more talking about the forthcoming announcements. I actually think that Deluxe guests will fare decently, but three previously mentioned groups may find themselves more disappointed. That's all I feel comfortable saying right now, as things are changing so quickly.


So far Values are faring pretty decently with reassignments—we will take our chances. What’s your crystal ball telling you?


----------



## woody337

aweehughes said:


> So far Values are faring pretty decently with reassignments—we will take our chances. What’s your crystal ball telling you?


Sadly the reassignments are pre park opening, who knows what will happen when all is open.


----------



## Anthony Vito

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273045570005929985


----------



## yulilin3

Kelli.b1118 said:


> Just called about my reservation and was told they can't pull anything up. They are in "downtime" til 9am


when you call back could you ask at what time the dining reservations will open tomorrow? thanks


----------



## DCBuckeye

I think people are grossly overestimating the amount of money that Disney is making here.

I used a figure of $1k per room per day for the teams to include rooms, food, & convention/facility space (counting when family arrives) + another $200K a day total for league spend (league employees, referees, limited number of media), and I came up with between $75-80M the league was paying Disney. Round it up to $100M to be safe

Disney World was losing somewhere around $40M in revenue a day according to an Orlando Business Journal estimate

At the low end of my estimate, these three months are making up for 2 days of lost revenue. Even if I’m off my high end estimate of $100M by 50%, these three months are making up for 5 days of lost revenue

in other words.....If it was strictly about the money, Disney would open up every room to you and me, rather than have the NBA there


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:
> 
> Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.



 I hope very soon means today or tomorrow. 

I'm ready to rip off this bandaid.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I hope very soon means today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm ready to rip off this bandaid.


I was supposed to go stream today and I'm cancelling due to FOMO 

Today, tomorrow or Friday would be great


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> Hahaha I've actually had a sliding reservation at the GF for most of this summer, but unfortunately, it's not happening anymore. Weirdly enough, back in early March, I had a reservation for Coronado Springs the week right after the closure started and I still have a YC reservation for NYE week, so maybe it's just my luck.
> 
> But I was more talking about the forthcoming announcements. I actually think that Deluxe guests will fare decently, but three previously mentioned groups may find themselves more disappointed. That's all I feel comfortable saying right now, as things are changing so quickly.


I'm a deluxe guest with an AP...so I'll do both good and bad? Be happy and upset? LOL


----------



## crayon3448

DCBuckeye said:


> I think people are grossly overestimating the amount of money that Disney is making here.
> 
> I used a figure of $1k per room per day for the teams to include rooms, food, & convention/facility space (counting when family arrives) + another $200K a day total for league spend (league employees, referees, limited number of media), and I came up with between $75-80M the league was paying Disney. Round it up to $100M to be safe
> 
> Disney World was losing somewhere around $40M in revenue a day according to an Orlando Business Journal estimate
> 
> At the low end of my estimate, these three months are making up for 2 days of lost revenue. Even if I’m off my high end estimate of $100M by 50%, these three months are making up for 5 days of lost revenue
> 
> in other words.....If it was strictly about the money, Disney would open up every room to you and me, rather than have the NBA there



I'm not a sports fan at all... but there are no live games on TV right now. Disney owns ESPN. There is a huge viewership for these games.  The ad revenue alone is huge. It is not just them making money from the resorts.


----------



## woody337

I'm soooo scared for my July trip


----------



## disneydreamer1970

woody337 said:


> I'm soooo scared for my July trip



Me too!!  We are scheduled to arrive on the 15th.


----------



## SarahC97

woody337 said:


> I'm soooo scared for my July trip


At this point I just want the details so I can decide if I'll be able to take the trip or not. *sigh*


----------



## alison228

When do you guys think they will realistically start taking new resort/package reservations?


----------



## CastAStone

woody337 said:


> I'm soooo scared for my July trip


This is the correct attitude. 

It's unlikely most of us will get to go, especially people with summer tickets. If you win the how-it-gets-decided lottery, I'm very happy for you. I'm already convinced that I will not, so if I do, it will be shocking and exciting upside.

But the chances of disappointment are very real because of too few spots for too many guests.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SarahC97 said:


> I'm a deluxe guest with an AP...so I'll do both good and bad? Be happy and upset? LOL



I'm a value guest and a deluxe guest this summer so I have a feeling that I'm going to feel pretty conflicted when this all shakes out 

I'm very happy that I have a backup stay at shades for my value stay right now though... just in case.


----------



## CastAStone

alison228 said:


> When do you guys think they will realistically start taking new resort/package reservations?


My guess is they'll start taking 2021 reservations this week, initially just allowing people to move out 2020 trips, then eventually opening it up to everyone.


----------



## woody337

SarahC97 said:


> At this point I just want the details so I can decide if I'll be able to take the trip or not. *sigh*


Luckily I have a back up at Cabana Bay for a week there.


----------



## Janet McDonald

If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.


----------



## DCBuckeye

crayon3448 said:


> I'm not a sports fan at all... but there are no live games on TV right now. Disney owns ESPN. There is a huge viewership for these games.  The ad revenue alone is huge. It is not just them making money from the resorts.



Yes and no.....Yes Disney is making money off as revenue, but they are also going to have to pay somewhere around $500M to do so (not every game is on ABC/ESPN)

The best ratings are in the playoffs (increasing as the playoffs progress). This year as we get towards 2nd round and beyond, it is going to compete against football.  I don’t think the playoff ad revenue is going going to be what it normally is, especially when you consider there isn’t going to be a lot of new movies/tv shows to promote


----------



## SarahC97

Janet McDonald said:


> If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.


This was my thought too. That's one way to reduce the number of people coming.


----------



## woody337

Janet McDonald said:


> If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.


This is what I was told by a phone CM yesterday


----------



## hertamaniac

DCBuckeye said:


> Disney World was losing somewhere around $40M in revenue a day according to an Orlando Business Journal estimate



This made me think about the property tax valuation for 2020 for the WDW properties. I can definitely see a substantial drop in the valuation, but not sure of the logistics.

It has been reported for 2019 (assessments):

Magic Kingdom = $504 million
Epcot’s = $539 million.
Hollywood Studios = $394 million
Animal Kingdom = $435 million.


----------



## Ariel 1715

SarahC97 said:


> This was my thought too. That's one way to reduce the number of people coming.


Ok, I must have missed something how do we know value and mods are going to be upset?


----------



## Sandiz08

Janet McDonald said:


> If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.


Or only a couple of those would be open, leaving the rest out to pay for the upgrade.


----------



## SarahC97

Ariel 1715 said:


> Ok, I must have missed something how do we know value and mods are going to be upset?



Based on this...he had previously said value and mod guests will likely be upset.


andyman8 said:


> .
> 
> But I was more talking about the forthcoming announcements. I actually think that Deluxe guests will fare decently, but three previously mentioned groups may find themselves more disappointed. That's all I feel comfortable saying right now, as things are changing so quickly.


----------



## Dulcee

Ariel 1715 said:


> Ok, I must have missed something how do we know value and mods are going to be upset?


 
All just conjecture at this point.  I still think people here are GREATLY overestimating the number of people who have actually kept or even plan to keep reservations for July/August/September.


----------



## Sunnywho

Value and mods who have not yet booked would be upset if those hotels were closed for the rest of 2020 as rumored, even if people who booked are still moved at no cost.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm a value guest and a deluxe guest this summer so I have a feeling that I'm going to feel pretty conflicted when this all shakes out
> 
> I'm very happy that I have a backup stay at shades for my value stay right now though... just in case.


I'm a moderate guest with an AP.  I should just start taking valium now.


----------



## andyman8

woody337 said:


> So basically everyone will get screwed?





Anthony Vito said:


> So this may be an . . . if you've upset everyone, then you're doing it most fairly . . . situation?





aweehughes said:


> So far Values are faring pretty decently with reassignments—we will take our chances. What’s your crystal ball telling you?





SarahC97 said:


> I'm a deluxe guest with an AP...so I'll do both good and bad? Be happy and upset? LOL


The decisions being made are not really about fairness but are purely business-minded (i.e. what can the business handle and how we can maximize what we've got). That's something I think most of us can agree on. Believe it or not, that's also something of a departure for Disney. We (myself included) hound them for things like the cabana tents in Tomorrowland, but at the same time, most other amusement/theme park operators with the sort of lines WDW sees would have started charging for a queue bypass option years ago. With Disney, it's always been this delicate balance between business and what guests perceive as fairness. Due this severe interruption, that balance has shifted for the moment. They're not trying to upset guests; they're trying to make the logistical needs meet with the business needs meet with the Guest Experience. That's going to mean disappointment, but if you go in with an open mind (understanding you may not stay at the resort you want or even your second choice, you may not go a park everyday, you may not dine where, when, or how you want, you may not have everything offered you want and what is offered might cost more etc...), it is my understanding you'll be fine. That's all I feel comfortable saying at the moment.


----------



## Krandor

DCBuckeye said:


> I think people are grossly overestimating the amount of money that Disney is making here.
> 
> I used a figure of $1k per room per day for the teams to include rooms, food, & convention/facility space (counting when family arrives) + another $200K a day total for league spend (league employees, referees, limited number of media), and I came up with between $75-80M the league was paying Disney. Round it up to $100M to be safe
> 
> Disney World was losing somewhere around $40M in revenue a day according to an Orlando Business Journal estimate
> 
> At the low end of my estimate, these three months are making up for 2 days of lost revenue. Even if I’m off my high end estimate of $100M by 50%, these three months are making up for 5 days of lost revenue
> 
> in other words.....If it was strictly about the money, Disney would open up every room to you and me, rather than have the NBA there



Every if everything was open disney isn't getting back to the $30-40M mark for a while. Right now they are just trying to cover all their fixed costs and incremental variable costs so it is not fair to compare it to the $30M-$40M because they are just not possible right now at all. 

However you are only looking at one part of the money picture. 

NBA is also renting space at WWoS for their games.  They are going to be paying for the use of those facilities.  That is more money coming in.
Then for the games, Disney is going to be  doing all the filming, production, and sending of the game to whoeve is broadcasting it.  That isn't coming free either.  
Then for the games on ESPN/ABC  and especially the NBA finals on ABC disney gets the advertising reveue from broadcasting them.  

Last year, ads for the NBA finals  were $700-900k. 

There is a lot more money in the mix here then just the resort money.


----------



## OKW Lover

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Also, just because I’ve been on a lot of WDW wedding forums lately, what about the wedding pavilion this summer? I know they’ve cancelled all of July, but I would have to assume now that other months are at risk as well because of the NBA at GF?


I can't imagine how having the NBA at the GF would have any impact on the wedding pavilion.  Its not part of the GF.  It has its own entrance and there is a further buffer in that the VGF are between it and the main part of GF.


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> The decisions being made are not really about fairness but are purely business-minded (i.e. what can the business handle and how we can maximize what we've got). That's something I think most of us can agree on. Believe it or not, that's also something of a departure for Disney. We (myself included) hound them for things like the cabana tents in Tomorrowland, but at the same time, most other amusement/theme park operators with the sort of lines WDW sees would have started charging for a queue bypass option years ago. With Disney, it's always been this delicate balance between business and what guests perceive as fairness. Due this severe interruption, that balance has shifted for the moment. They're not trying to upset guests; they're trying to make the logistical needs meet with the business needs meet with the Guest Experience. That's going to mean disappointment, but if you go in with an open mind (understanding you may not stay at the resort you want or even your second choice, you may not go a park everyday, you may not dine where, when, or how you want, you may not have everything offered you want and what is offered might cost more etc...), it is my understanding you'll be fine. That's all I feel comfortable saying at the moment.


Thanks for sharing. It's nice to think that if you can have an open mind, then the vacation can happen. I think for me at this point my biggest worry is simply that I won't be able to take the vacation. If I can, then I'm willing to roll with everything else.


----------



## Eric Smith

Beachmom0317 said:


> Correct...and I’m adding in (this may have been said already, this thread moves so quick!) so round 1 starts 8/17 (16 teams) then round 2 starts 9/1 which is only 8 teams. At that point (9/1) I wonder if all players will be at GDT. Disney said they’d reevaluate to free up cash rooms for regular guests. 9/15 is conference finals (only 4 teams).


I think I saw a statement yesterday that they will consolidate the teams down to two resorts and then one resort as the need for rooms decreases.  That would also make sense as it probably doesn't make sense to tie up three resorts through this whole time period if most of the rooms aren't being used.


----------



## hollyhap

I think that most of us are expecting to not stay at our top resort choices at this point.  Ha.  I am supposed to checkin to FQ one month from today.  We would rather stay at FQ than most deluxes and now with people saying CBR will be open, I assume we will move there which is fine! I just need to know! We will however cancel if we cant get into a park every day but before they shut down the reservation system I was checking availability daily and there was a TON of availability in all room categories (except Contemporary and CSR were showing completely full).  I just dont see Disney maxing out when Universal wasn't even close.  People don't want to wear masks in that heat.  I think the first few days will be busier and then drop off.  I'm in a ton of Disney mom facebook groups and for every 1 going, 10+ cancelled.


----------



## merry_nbright

Just a quick thought, I’m booked at Beach Club the first weekend in September. Am I looking too far into things in thinking that that’s why Storm Along Bay isn’t opening right away? Have I just simply lost my mind in this mess?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Eric Smith said:


> I think I saw a statement yesterday that they will consolidate the teams down to two resorts and then one resort as the need for rooms decreases.  That would also make sense as it probably doesn't make sense to tie up three resorts through this whole time period if most of the rooms aren't being used.


I think it's also not just to not tie up the resorts, but it's more cost efficient to consolidate rather than the cost of using more than one site with twice the staffing, etc., when one site would suffice.


----------



## Eric Smith

alison228 said:


> When do you guys think they will realistically start taking new resort/package reservations?


I wouldn't hold my breath.  When are you looking to go?  Depending on how restricted park capacity is, it may be difficult to get a new reservation even in the fall.


----------



## SierraT

I don’t want to requote long posts but thanks Andyman for the rumored information and while I haven’t been reading here for very long it sounds like you’ve been right from the beginning.  I think most of us know what’s going to happen now and the rumors from way back (that only certain types of resorts will be open) sounds more and more likely.

Good news is Disney isn’t going anywhere and maybe people will have opportunities to visit other places or plan to visit Disney World when it’s back to a somewhat typical environment.   The whole thing makes me more sad than mad actually.


----------



## Krandor

merry_nbright said:


> Just a quick thought, I’m booked at Beach Club the first weekend in September. Am I looking too far into things in thinking that that’s why Storm Along Bay isn’t opening right away? Have I just simply lost my mind in this mess?



IMO due to the cost of running SAB they won't open it until both YC and BC are fully open to guests.  When that will be is anybody's guess.


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> Every if everything was open disney isn't getting back to the $30-40M mark for a while. Right now they are just trying to cover all their fixed costs and incremental variable costs so it is not fair to compare it to the $30M-$40M because they are just not possible right now at all.


If I understood Chapek right, they aren't even trying to cover *all* their fixed costs. Just as much as they can. As soon as they cover incremental variable costs every additional dollar they take in is 1 less dollar than they are losing right now.


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> The decisions being made are not really about fairness but are purely business-minded (i.e. what can the business handle and how we can maximize what we've got). That's something I think most of us can agree on. Believe it or not, that's also something of a departure for Disney. We (myself included) hound them for things like the cabana tents in Tomorrowland, but at the same time, most other amusement/theme park operators with the sort of lines WDW sees would have started charging for a queue bypass option years ago. With Disney, it's always been this delicate balance between business and what guests perceive as fairness. Due this severe interruption, that balance has shifted for the moment. They're not trying to upset guests; they're trying to make the logistical needs meet with the business needs meet with the Guest Experience. That's going to mean disappointment, but if you go in with an open mind (understanding you may not stay at the resort you want or even your second choice, you may not go a park everyday, you may not dine where, when, or how you want, you may not have everything offered you want and what is offered might cost more etc...), it is my understanding you'll be fine. That's all I feel comfortable saying at the moment.


The only thing in that list that would really bother me is not being able to go to a park everyday.  I wouldn't mind if we couldn't get our first choice for every day, but I would really have a hard time justifying a trip and sitting around in the resort for a decent part of it.


----------



## CastAStone

SierraT said:


> I don’t want to requote long posts but thanks Andyman for the rumored information and while I haven’t been reading here for very long it sounds like you’ve been right from the beginning.  I think most of us know what’s going to happen now and the rumors from way back (that only certain types of resorts will be open) sounds more and more likely.
> 
> Good news is Disney isn’t going anywhere and maybe people will have opportunities to visit other places or plan to visit Disney World when it’s back to a somewhat typical environment.   The whole thing makes me more sad than mad actually.


andyman has been giving the inside scoop here for many years. You can trust that what he says is something real - but as any WDW insider will remind you, just because something was the plan yesterday doesn't mean it's still the plan today!


----------



## focusondisney

Sara W said:


> They cut pasta and grilled cheese from kids' menus. You'd think that would be easy with a high return on investment. My kids live off those things.



Disney:: We have nothing your kids will eat. STAY HOME.   .  

If more people don’t cancel, the next thing  they’ll say is they’re turning off the hot water in the hotels.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> If I understood Chapek right, they aren't even trying to cover *all* their fixed costs. Just as much as they can. As soon as they cover incremental variable costs every additional dollar they take in is 1 less dollar than they are losing right now.




Yeah right now they just want to make sure that opening doesn't cost them more money.  As long as revenue > incremental costs then it is worth reopening things which is why we are seeing not all resorts open at first and all that which is to keep those incremental costs down and make it easier to hit that goal.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> My guess is they'll start taking 2021 reservations this week, initially just allowing people to move out 2020 trips, then eventually opening it up to everyone.



Happy we booked GDT for next April/May in February!    Now just to see what ticket purchases look like in the future...


----------



## Flamingeaux

Janet McDonald said:


> If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.



IMHO if they move the value and mods they will not have to pay rack of the new resort.


----------



## focusondisney

andyman8 said:


> Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:
> 
> Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.



You missed deluxe resort guest are going to be upset by some things.  At least, GF & YC guests.....


----------



## woody337

Flamingeaux said:


> IMHO if they move the value and mods they will not have to pay rack of the new resort.


I called a CM yesterday and was told the opposite, they dont know what they are doing. LOL


----------



## Krandor

Flamingeaux said:


> IMHO if they move the value and mods they will not have to pay rack of the new resort.



It isn't out of the question to require them to pay more to upgrade. 

It's also possible they could just cancel all the value/mod reservations and give them a window where they can rebook at a resort that is open at current rates. 

I don't think anything is off the table at this point


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> I called a CM yesterday and was told the opposite, they dont know what they are doing. LOL



They know what they are doing but they simply don't have information but are trying to answer questions as best they can.  It probably would be better to just say I don't know but right now 90% of their calls would probably be saying I don't know and nothing else. They are between a rock and a hard place.  I feel for them.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> The only thing in that list that would really bother me is not being able to go to a park everyday.  I wouldn't mind if we couldn't get our first choice for every day, but I would really have a hard time justifying a trip and sitting around in the resort for a decent part of it.



It would ultimately be too much work, but a 4 plus day visit should guarantee a visit to every park.


----------



## Little Bit

Flamingeaux said:


> IMHO if they move the value and mods they will not have to pay rack of the new resort.


I have a reservation at ASMU for 7/17-7/27.  I called yesterday to confirm that my balance can be paid off within 7 days.  The CM told me that my resort would not be open and that I will be able to book a new reservation for the same dates at a DVC or deluxe and be given a 35% discount off those rates.  I already have 35% off because I had free dining, but she seemed to think that everyone in a value or mod would get 35% off.  I'm not saying I believe her...just sharing the information I was given.  She also said I should be receiving an email...SOON.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Just called about my reservation, July 18-26 @GF. Their system is "under going magical enhancements" at the moment. I know how CM info can go, but she said they'd move me to an open resort, not cancel me.


----------



## babydoll65

woody337 said:


> I called a CM yesterday and was told the opposite, they dont know what they are doing. LOL


Personally, I just want to know if and when I could possibly modify my existing mid September reservation. I would hope that at least one value and one of two moderate resorts would be open at that point. I have two rooms at All-star Music which I highly doubt will be open since they were in the middle of refurbishing their rooms but I'm will to pay the difference as long as I can keep my 35% room discount when I lost my bounceback offer. I wish I didn't need two rooms but we are four co-workers (with three females and one male) and as much as we love our male coworker, nobody grants to sleep with him LOL


----------



## Krandor

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just called about my reservation, July 18-26 @GF. Their system is "under going magical enhancements" at the moment. I know how CM info can go, but she said they'd move me to an open resort, not cancel me.



You are in a deluxe so I'd assume they would move you.  Value/mods seem to be the question.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> It would ultimately be too much work, but a 4 plus day visit should guarantee a visit to every park.


I agree, I also assume that your booking window for park reservations will open for all days of your trip at the same time so theoretically you would have an easier time booking parks at the end of your trip.  I just don't think I want to go on a longer trip if I won't be able to go to the parks every day.  We have an 8 day trip planned for September and I wouldn't want to spend more than one day of that without going to the parks. If that were the case, we would just cancel and go elsewhere.


----------



## Raggou

cakebaker said:


> I was joking. It’s not exactly a massive, brilliant prediction giving me bragging rights. That goes to Sven/Flynn anyway, doesn’t it? But hey; I was right and I’m proud of it!
> 
> Again, joking. You know ha ha...
> 
> Seriously, whether they go to the parks or not shouldn’t bother anyone. It’s not like it’s affecting anyone. Probably better than going during park hours and people have to wait while they funnel vips thru.



I would much rather have them have thier own event rather than be there with all the day guests as well..


----------



## Disneysoule

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just called about my reservation, July 18-26 @GF. Their system is "under going magical enhancements" at the moment. I know how CM info can go, but she said they'd move me to an open resort, not cancel me.


"under going magical enhancements" is that what they are calling "soon" these days?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

axfather said:


> Would it not have been much easier just to allow folks who are staying on-site to visit the parks for the first couple of weeks or so, and everyone else would still receive the "free" extension on APs, tickets, etc.?  They would not need the fancy "reservation" system.....just the basic magic bands.  They could control numbers further by only opening some of the resorts, etc. which is something they already are doing.    They are offering some hybrid model (details still being worked out) which gets them almost to the same place, but seems overly complicated to me.  I am sure it will all be fine as the tech folks at Disney need something to do I guess.



The reservation system appears to be about the long term game, not just the weeks/months following opening. The ability to be able to control how many people are in each park would be very helpful come future spikes and waves. They’re not changing over their entire system because of a few weeks of need.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Sounds like we are playing our favorite game with downtime:IT glitch vs incoming news.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WonderlandisReality said:


> Sounds like we are playing our favorite game with downtime:IT glitch vs incoming news.



I'm voting news on this one.

Maybe with a small splash of glitch in actually pushing it out.


----------



## Sandisw

jenjersnap said:


> Despite the Jambo closing message, DVC owners can still book the resort after June 22. I chose dates in early July and it appeared it was going to let me finish the booking. Kind of a mixed message!



They can’t not legally shut it down...I think that is the point.  So, if you choose it and it is closed, you will be moved...If you choose it, and it is open by then you sill be moved there.  That is how they will track whether it needs to open. If it was not bookable, then the rooms would be out of service and skew booking. 

I still believe it won’t until the hotel does.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm voting news on this one.
> 
> Maybe with a small splash of glitch in actually pushing it out.



My vote too. I think the NBA news means the next big piece of info we get is about what resorts (if any additional) open.


----------



## Sandisw

jenjersnap said:


> You may well be correct but it clearly says that AKV-Jambo will be closed during the re-opening period, why wouldn’t they pull inventory for, at least, June and early July? I know they won’t want to tip their hand when the initial re-opening ends exactly, but it feels disingenuous to offer bookings during a known closure. JMO.



Because they can’t take them out legally for booking. Because AKV is one resort, they can consolidate, but have to leave rooms there,  I think they will consolidate at SSR and OKW to certain buildings too.  It is just AKV specifics.


----------



## Bjn10

Today on the dis boards is brought to you by the letter


----------



## TJA

Beachmom0317 said:


> Correct...and I’m adding in (this may have been said already, this thread moves so quick!) so round 1 starts 8/17 (16 teams) then round 2 starts 9/1 which is only 8 teams. At that point (9/1) I wonder if all players will be at GDT. Disney said they’d reevaluate to free up cash rooms for regular guests. 9/15 is conference finals (only 4 teams).



So going by this schedule, that could mean that on or about 8/17 one resort could be vacated by the NBA since 6 teams will be eliminated.....?


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm voting news on this one.
> 
> Maybe with a small splash of glitch in actually pushing it out.



I vote news.  They are either getting ready to roll out new system or populating the system with information on what will be open and closed.


----------



## han22735

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just called about my reservation, July 18-26 @GF. Their system is "under going magical enhancements" at the moment. I know how CM info can go, but she said they'd move me to an open resort, not cancel me.


DVC member booking tool is down as well.  Maybe we are getting an update today?? LOL


----------



## Krandor

TJA said:


> So going by this schedule, that could mean that on or about 8/17 one resort could be vacated by the NBA since 6 teams will be eliminated.....?



Correct and the teams at YC are the ones right now not expected to make it past 8/17.


----------



## MrsSmith07

han22735 said:


> DVC member booking tool is down as well.  Maybe we are getting an update today?? LOL



If not today, I bet it will be... wait for it... soon


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I think soon is finally today


----------



## CastAStone

MrsSmith07 said:


> If not today, I bet it will be... wait for it... soon


Imminently!


----------



## KBL3782

I'm mostly a lurker here, but just wanted to weigh in on this one.  The NBA PA has not formally agreed to the Disney Bubble Plan, right?  I know the plans are all laid out as if it is a done deal, but my understanding is that they have until next Wednesday to formally agree?  I would assume any major news from Disney won't come until we know if the NBA thing is happening or not.  And I would imagine it would affect their resort opening plans, at least to some degree.


----------



## yulilin3

So I have the following tabs open on my laptop
Dis
WDW (constantly refreshing)
DPB (constantly refreshing)
HUB (constantly refreshing)
on my phone
MDE open, refreshing my AP ticket page to see if my expiration date changes
Also periodically checking my app store to see if an update for MDE comes through


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think soon is finally today


I hope so!! Does everyone have a list of Parks, what days they want to go to each,and ADRs they want to book ready to go when "SOON" is here like I do? I might have gone insane lol


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anthony Vito said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273045894288609281Well, we can see Robin Lopez likes Yacht Club.


he obviously doesn't know the pool is closed.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think soon is finally today



Guess we'll find out soon if it is.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

KBL3782 said:


> I'm mostly a lurker here, but just wanted to weigh in on this one.  The NBA PA has not formally agreed to the Disney Bubble Plan, right?  I know the plans are all laid out as if it is a done deal, but my understanding is that they have until next Wednesday to formally agree?  I would assume any major news from Disney won't come until we know if the NBA thing is happening or not.  And I would imagine it would affect their resort opening plans, at least to some degree.




It’s pretty much a 99% done deal.  The date next week - the 24th, is the date that the players have to formally and without penalty opt out of going to Florida to participate.


----------



## MrsSmith07

yulilin3 said:


> So I have the following tabs open on my laptop
> Dis
> WDW (constantly refreshing)
> DPB (constantly refreshing)
> HUB (constantly refreshing)
> on my phone
> MDE open, refreshing my AP ticket page to see if my expiration date changes
> Also periodically checking my app store to see if an update for MDE comes through


 I'm going to need Scott Gustin and all the other breaking news twitter people to only tweet about new info/rumors today. I get too excited about every notification only to see the story of the main street theater plans being scrapped, lol


----------



## yulilin3

MrsSmith07 said:


> I'm going to need Scott Gustin and all the other breaking news twitter people to only tweet about new info/rumors today. I get too excited about every notification only to see the story of the main street theater plans being scrapped, lol


(opening twitter @Scott Gustin now)


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Not suggesting, just saying its a possibility. While shutting down a DVC resort could cause some issues, I just dont see any way they could have these resorts that have access to where the NBA players will be staying without building some sort of barrier with security. I hate to have little faith in humanity, but I dont think there will be 0 people at VGF trying to sneak over to the Main building to get close to the players.



There is no legal way to shut down VGF for stays.  The contract is clear with that.  What I do think is likely is that the Poly hotel will not open until NBA is gone...which leaves only VGF and PVB guests.


----------



## Krandor

This place is going to melt down if  they finish this upgrade and put out change notes that  just say "bug fixes".


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Sandisw said:


> There is no legal way to shut down VGF for stays.  The contract is clear with that.  What I do think is likely is that the Poly hotel will not open until NBA is gone...which leaves only VGF and PVB guests.



I am not very knowledgeable about DVC, so please excuse this if it is a silly question. But then how did they close Jambo House to DVC if they are not allowed to close VGF?

just trying to make sense of all this madness....


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I follow that Carley Wiesel on Twitter too


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I am not very knowledgeable about DVC, so please excuse this if it is a silly question. But then how did they close Jambo House to DVC if they are not allowed to close VGF?
> 
> just trying to make sense of all this madness....



Kidani is open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> I follow that Carley Wiesel on Twitter too




Carlye Wisel 

Just correcting it for those who might be searching her name.


----------



## Eric Smith

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I am not very knowledgeable about DVC, so please excuse this if it is a silly question. But then how did they close Jambo House to DVC if they are not allowed to close VGF?
> 
> just trying to make sense of all this madness....


Jambo and Kidani are both part of one DVC property.  As long as there is enough capacity at Kidani to move everyone who has booked at Jambo, then they can move people from Jambo to Kidani without issue.  They'll have to open Jambo once there is not enough space at Kidani to accommodate all reservations which will happen at least sometime early in fall based on what availability looks like.


----------



## Violetspider

DGsAtBLT said:


> The reservation system appears to be about the long term game, not just the weeks/months following opening. The ability to be able to control how many people are in each park would be very helpful come future spikes and waves. They’re not changing over their entire system because of a few weeks of need.


I can't help but wonder what happens to park hopping in this long game park reservation scenario...   Epcot and AK for night time hops has become a key part of our BLT DVC stays.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Violetspider said:


> I can't help but wonder what happens to park hopping in this long game park reservation scenario...   Epcot and AK for night time hops has become a key part of our BLT DVC stays.




It's a big question for all of us.


----------



## Krandor

Violetspider said:


> I can't help but wonder what happens to park hopping in this long game park reservation scenario...   Epcot and AK for night time hops has become a key part of our BLT DVC stays.



I think at some point there will be an option to reserve park hopping.   That may not be for a while though


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> I think at some point there will be an option to reserve park hopping.   That may not be for a while though




I keep thinking it would be like hopping was before this. You open the app, check to see if there are any FP at the park you want and you go. I guess with the new system you would open and see what's available? Who knows at this point.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yulilin3 said:


> (opening twitter @Scott Gustin now)



Your poor computer.. lol.  It will be loading so slowly you risk missing something breaking 

just kidding....   thanks for watching out!


----------



## MrsSmith07

@yulilin3 have you heard anything new or interesting as far as CM schedules?


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> I keep thinking it would be like hopping was before this. You open the app, check to see if there are any FP at the park you want and you go. I guess with the new system you would open and see what's available? Who knows at this point.


That would make sense, you'd make a reservation when you were about to hop to the next park.


----------



## Sandisw

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I am not very knowledgeable about DVC, so please excuse this if it is a silly question. But then how did they close Jambo House to DVC if they are not allowed to close VGF?
> 
> just trying to make sense of all this madness....



Because Jambo and Kidani are part of one condo association...even though different buildings.  As long as Kidani is open, they can shut down the building Jambo.

They can’t not allow bookings, but can move guests,  SSR has 5 sections with lots of buildings. My deeds are at two different ones.  But, they can certainly decide to cluster guests into a few sections not to open the, all until they need them,

That is also why they had to open the Copper Creek villas, even though WL is not open.  It is it’s own association so could not be closed.  AKV is the only one like it in terms of set up.  But, whether you own Jambo or Kidani, you get home resort booking priority at both...which is why it can be done this way.


----------



## wdwrule

Violetspider said:


> I can't help but wonder what happens to park hopping in this long game park reservation scenario...   Epcot and AK for night time hops has become a key part of our BLT DVC stays.


I would think... hope... that it will come back eventually. It costs Disney nothing to charge for this.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsSmith07 said:


> @yulilin3 have you heard anything new or interesting as far as CM schedules?


nope 
First group is starting on the 28 for parks


----------



## SierraT

It definately looks like something is being done on the system as the rack prices are now showing vs. before there was nothing.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> Carlye Wisel
> 
> Just correcting it for those who might be searching her name.


Thank you! (I was  )

Although I have deadlines I need to get moving on, I shouldn't be looking up anyone on Twitter or stalking these threads   

It figures, Disney may just choose today to be "S--N" and I can't help myself from obsessively checking. I need to get some self-control! LOL


----------



## gatechfan99

andyman8 said:


> Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:
> 
> Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.


I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?


----------



## focusondisney

SierraT said:


> It definately looks like something is being done on the system as the *rack prices are now showing *vs. before there was nothing.




And how much did they go up??


----------



## Violetspider

wdwrule said:


> I would think... hope... that it will come back eventually. It costs Disney nothing to charge for this.


Hope you're right.  I'm not the DVC owner, so I don't get to purchase the Gold APs like my nephew's family. I can say without hesitation that the price of a Platinum AP is way to high without the Park Hopping perk!


----------



## cakebaker

SierraT said:


> It definately looks like something is being done on the system as the rack prices are now showing vs. before there was nothing.


 I’ve been seeing rack rates all along, just when you click there’s nothing available.


----------



## Ariel 1715

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?


As a DVC Member, I dont care who is in the room next to me or how much they paid or got upgraded. At this point as long as we can all get into the parks and enjoy the resort, I am happy!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?



Things they’re used to at the resorts not being available due to the regular resorts not opening and NBA invasions at YC/BC and GF?


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Soon is killing us.   Have the rooms (well we think we do   ) need to find out about tickets...


----------



## gatechfan99

Ariel 1715 said:


> As a DVC Member, I dont care who is in the room next to me or how much they paid or got upgraded. At this point as long as we can all get into the parks and enjoy the resort, I am happy!!!


I'm with you, so I'm having a hard time coming up with scenarios that would be bad for DVC members. I guess not being able to pool hop or resort hop? I assume DVC Lounge at Epcot is a no-go for a while.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SierraT said:


> It definately looks like something is being done on the system as the rack prices are now showing vs. before there was nothing.


You can search dates again and see rack rates but cannot choose a room or book. Still a welcome change as we budget the rest of our Christmas trip!


----------



## Eric Smith

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?


I would guess it would have to be the last one.  I don't think 99% of DVC owners would really care how much someone who is moved to a DVC resort paid for their room.  Normally, there's a full hotel worth of people using the amenities so that probably won't be it either.


----------



## MrsBooch

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm with you, so I'm having a hard time coming up with scenarios that would be bad for DVC members. I guess not being able to pool hop or resort hop?



I don't know that a lot of people really take advantage of the pool hopping but no resort hopping would really stink. We are DVC - we go during christmas/thanksgiving and one of the things we do is just hop around to see christmas decorations, get treats from the GF gingerbread house, things like that. 
Score a dole whip at Poly.

That would not be ideal - but I wouldnt complain about it unless it was a forever thing.


----------



## Eric Smith

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm with you, so I'm having a hard time coming up with scenarios that would be bad for DVC members. I guess not being able to pool hop or resort hop? I assume DVC Lounge at Epcot is a no-go for a while.


TOTW lounge being closed maybe?


----------



## jenjersnap

Why does ”soon” have to be the first day since the second week of March that I have to step away from my phone for a couple hours. My bad luck continues!


----------



## LSUmiss

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Well I am now under the impression that all cash reservations should be ready to find out this summer is a no-go. Including my August trips to Contemporary and GF.
> 
> Thanks Disney for adding to this 2020 bride’s list of stressful things that I have no control over!


What makes you think this? Have a missed something? Or do you mean all cash reservations on regular hotel rooms vs DVC rooms?


----------



## marx

Doingitagain said:


> I think the update was driven by emails directly to Terri about Jambo.


I sent an email about it nearly two weeks ago.  And no response yet.


----------



## Krandor

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?



Park reservation priority?


----------



## Sandisw

Eric Smith said:


> TOTW lounge being closed maybe?



Maybe we won’t be part of the first round of park reservations? Cash first?


----------



## gatechfan99

Eric Smith said:


> I would guess it would have to be the last one.  I don't think 99% of DVC owners would really care how much someone who is moved to a DVC resort paid for their room.  Normally, there's a full hotel worth of people using the amenities so that probably won't be it either.


The only issue there is he implied the bad news would be more for DVC guests than Deluxe hotel guests. I don't see how there would be a park differentiation between those 2 class of guests. APs vs regular tickets, yes, but that's not necessarily the same as DVC vs deluxe. I don't know. We're all making ourselves crazy to pass the time.


----------



## Sandiz08

Very interesting to see hotel prices again, wonder if the next set of emails will be going out and you will be able to modify on your own. Maybe no more free upgrades


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Maybe we won’t be part of the first round of park reservations? Cash first?



I suggeste that right above but yeah that is what makes most sense.  cash rooms first for park reservations.


----------



## Marionnette

Sandisw said:


> Maybe we won’t be part of the first round of park reservations? Cash first?


That would be pretty upsetting.


----------



## Ariel 1715

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm with you, so I'm having a hard time coming up with scenarios that would be bad for DVC members. I guess not being able to pool hop or resort hop? I assume DVC Lounge at Epcot is a no-go for a while.


You know what, with everything going on in the world, the fact that our resorts are open and we have reservations. I will take it. I would be upset if I cant get into the parks but at this point I would still go and just be thankful I have a vacation and a beautiful place to be!!


----------



## andyman8

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?


Let's just look at two things we've seen already regarding DVC that have disappointed some.

1) SAB being closed - this really upset some BCV owners, but as @Sandisw explained in detail, Disney basically has the right to do it, and with the NBA "leaks" yesterday, it makes sense that SAB would be closed.

2) and just today Jambo House - I'm know there are DVC owners who love those Value studios at Jambo and there are folks who love Jambo for other reasons, but DVC has confirmed

Like I said -- no matter what your affinity status with Disney is -- if you go in with a very open mind and are super flexible, you should be fine. Disappointed is different that devastated, but I'm convinced everybody will feel these changes. Also FWIW, I haven't heard of DVC Members being treated any differently than "cash" resort guests.

Again, I want to emphasize things can change and will change quickly.


----------



## gatechfan99

Sandisw said:


> Maybe we won’t be part of the first round of park reservations? Cash first?


Maybe, but I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around how all these rounds of priorities might go. If they don't even open the reservation system until 2 weeks or so before opening day, how do they have all these rounds of reservations in that time? And how many open park days do they do it at the start? And when would people without tickets get in line to buy? And then when do they catch up to do a rolling window that would still have all these priority levels? Ok, I'll stop now and actually do some work.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ariel 1715 said:


> You know what, with everything going on in the world, the fact that our resorts are open and we have reservations. I will take it. I would be upset if I cant get into the parks but at this point I would still go and just be thankful I have a vacation and a beautiful place to be!!




This is the positive attitude that is lacking on these boards. Refreshing to see a post like this!


----------



## CastAStone

hereforthechurros said:


> You can search dates again and see rack rates but cannot choose a room or book. Still a welcome change as we budget the rest of our Christmas trip!


Just for future reference Mousesavers always saves off all the rack rates; just google mousesavers and the name of a resort.


----------



## Lewisc

Janet McDonald said:


> If values and mods are gonna be upset it can only mean one thing. That they will have to pay the rack rate to move resorts on their dates and not getting moved to a DVC with no charge.


A poster in the resorts forum was charged to involuntarily move from BWI to OKW.


----------



## sara_s

I tried, guys.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?



I’ve seen DVC members upset that SAB will be closed, even though it is very clear SAB’s operating costs are covered by Disney, not DVC. Because DVC doesn’t pay to operate SAB, it won’t open until the YC/BC resorts are open, and of course NBA at YC may complicate that reopening timeline.

It has become very clear that a good number of DVC members don’t really understand what their dues cover and don’t cover. And they will complain. 

As a DVC member, I can’t imagine caring about who is staying in the villa next to me or how they got there.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Let's just look at two things we've seen already regarding DVC that have disappointed some.
> 
> 1) SAB being closed - this really upset some BCV owners, but as @Sandisw explained in detail, Disney basically has the right to do it, and with the NBA "leaks" yesterday, it makes sense that SAB would be closed.
> 
> 2) and just today Jambo House - I'm know there are DVC owners who love those Value studios at Jambo and there are folks who love Jambo for other reasons, but DVC has confirmed
> 
> Like I said -- no matter what your affinity status with Disney is -- if you go in with a very open mind and are super flexible, you should be fine. Disappointed is different that devastated, but I'm convinced everybody will feel these changes. Also FWIW, I haven't heard of DVC Members being treated any differently than "cash" resort guests.
> 
> Again, I want to emphasize things can change and will change quickly.



Thanks...and I have unfortunately read of DVC owners who are not thrilled that some of the cash guest were moved to larger units...and The crowding of resorts!

Go with the flow and as long as the bars are open, I’ll deal! Lol


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Lewisc said:


> A poster in the resorts forum was charged to involuntarily move from BWI to OKW.



If they changed dates that seems to be the norm lately. The no charge moves have only been for those keeping their initial dates.


----------



## Krandor

gatechfan99 said:


> Maybe, but I'm still having a hard time wrapping my head around how all these rounds of priorities might go. If they don't even open the reservation system until 2 weeks or so before opening day, how do they have all these rounds of reservations in that time? And how many open park days do they do it at the start? And when would people without tickets get in line to buy? And then when do they catch up to do a rolling window that would still have all these priority levels? Ok, I'll stop now and actually do some work.



You can do one round a day or even multiple rounds in a single day. SFoG did 4 rounds within 24 hours.  

Going forward if you buy dated tickets you will probably do your reservations when you buy the tickets.   The initial push will be to get existing tickets availability to get resevations then new tickets can just be done when bought.


----------



## Ariel 1715

SaintsManiac said:


> This is the positive attitude that is lacking on these boards. Refreshing to see a post like this!


With all the bad things happening right now, I would rather be at a beautiful resort with a closed pool than anything...just saying you have to put things into perspective and learn to go with the flow!


----------



## MrsBooch

gatechfan99 said:


> I'm trying to read through the tea leaves to see what DVC Members would be upset about. People staying at their resort for greatly reduced prices? Those people clogging up their amenities? Or something that was a bigger direct impact on them. Some sort of hard limit to park reservation days?



I wonder if it's Moonlight Magic. Or any other level of "member benefits and extras" that have always been contingent on DVC offering them (i.e. they aren't guaranteed benefits of membership)

There were three remaining Moonlight Magic events at Hollywood Studios this year. Or the member cruises? I know the Alaska member cruise got moved already - but maybe it's getting totally canned?


----------



## Sandisw

sara_s said:


> I tried, guys.
> 
> View attachment 501681
> 
> View attachment 501682



I swear I may need to add that word to my Disney tattoos!


----------



## Lewisc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If they changed dates that seems to be the norm lately. The no charge moves have only been for those keeping their initial dates.


Same dates.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Let's just look at two things we've seen already regarding DVC that have disappointed some.
> 
> 1) SAB being closed - this really upset some BCV owners, but as @Sandisw explained in detail, Disney basically has the right to do it, and with the NBA "leaks" yesterday, it makes sense that SAB would be closed.
> 
> 2) and just today Jambo House - I'm know there are DVC owners who love those Value studios at Jambo and there are folks who love Jambo for other reasons, but DVC has confirmed
> 
> Like I said -- no matter what your affinity status with Disney is -- if you go in with a very open mind and are super flexible, you should be fine. Disappointed is different that devastated, but I'm convinced everybody will feel these changes. Also FWIW, I haven't heard of DVC Members being treated any differently than "cash" resort guests.
> 
> Again, I want to emphasize things can change and will change quickly.



That’s what I figured you meant.

FWIW I don’t think the reservation system hierarchy will be overly complicated. I’m assuming it will be very similar to FP+ booking, all resort guests get first priority with a valid ticket, possibly a separate tier for APs without stays, and then everyone else (including APs without resort stays if they do not have their own tier). Obviously concerns surrounding resort guests who do not yet have tickets right now, but I don’t think they’re going to have a bunch of different groups with different booking privileges.


----------



## sara_s

Sandisw said:


> I swear I may need to add that word to my Disney tattoos!


I thought she was punking me with that response!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve seen DVC members upset that SAB will be closed, even though it is very clear SAB’s operating costs are covered by Disney, not DVC. Because DVC doesn’t pay to operate SAB, it won’t open until the YC/BC resorts are open, and of course NBA at YC may complicate that reopening timeline.
> 
> It has become very clear that a good number of DVC members don’t really understand what their dues cover and don’t cover. And they will complain.
> 
> As a DVC member, I can’t imagine caring about who is staying in the villa next to me or how they got there.



This entire post is completely inaccurate.  The costs of SAB are shared by YC/BC/BCV and based on occupancy of each hotel.  What has become clear, is that there are a good number of non-DVC members that don't really understand what DVC member dues pay for.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Ariel 1715 said:


> You know what, with everything going on in the world, the fact that our resorts are open and we have reservations. I will take it. I would be upset if I cant get into the parks but at this point I would still go and just be thankful I have a vacation and a beautiful place to be!!


Hard to argue with that. I won’t gripe about whatever WDW decides to do resort and park wise, I just want to know what’s what. I know we all do! We either go with the flow or cancel, but complaining endlessly about why they are doing something doesn’t help anyone.


----------



## EmJ

sara_s said:


> I tried, guys.
> 
> View attachment 501681
> 
> View attachment 501682


I tried this yesterday too, lol. Got about the same answer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s what I figured you meant.
> 
> FWIW I don’t think the reservation system hierarchy will be overly complicated. I’m assuming it will be very similar to FP+ booking, all resort guests get first priority with a valid ticket, possibly a separate tier for APs, and then everyone else (including APs without resort stays if they do not have their own tier). Obviously concerns surrounding resort guests who do not yet have tickets right now, but I don’t think they’re going to have a bunch of different groups with different booking privileges.




Agree. I think everyone onsite with APs and tickets will be able to reserve from day 1. I also don't think people will be locked out of all 4 parks. Something will be available.


----------



## Ariel 1715

hereforthechurros said:


> Hard to argue with that. I won’t gripe about whatever WDW decides to do resort and park wise, I just want to know what’s what. I know we all do! We either go with the flow or cancel, but complaining endlessly about why they are doing something doesn’t help anyone.


I agree with I would LOVE to know about getting into the parks but complaining is not going to make it any better!! Hoping SOON is REAL SOON...lol


----------



## CastAStone

Ariel 1715 said:


> I agree with I would LOVE to know about getting into the parks but complaining is not going to make it any better!! Hoping SOON is REAL SOON...lol


Impending-ly!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So how long do we think magical updates take? Can we get Tinkerbell a redbull? Or some consultants?


----------



## babydoll65

focusondisney said:


> And how much did they go up??


Actually, they are exactly the same.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m wondering if after all the concerns over park reservations and getting a space, it’s actually resort spaces that prove to be a bigger issue. Thinking that getting a park shouldn’t be a problem but the disappointments come from the actual resort stays being canned and nothing (or nothing feasible) replacing them. Anyone else?


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how long do we think magical updates take? Can we get Tinkerbell a redbull? Or some consultants?


I would guess soon...maybe July 10th?

I just called DVC member services, message said they were having a system outage. so........ mickey is working on it


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how long do we think magical updates take? Can we get Tinkerbell a redbull? Or some consultants?


Someone this morning said 9AM, so I'm guessing it will be done, um, in short order:


Kelli.b1118 said:


> Just called about my reservation and was told they can't pull anything up. They are in "downtime" til 9am


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> I wonder if it's Moonlight Magic. Or any other level of "member benefits and extras" that have always been contingent on DVC offering them (i.e. they aren't guaranteed benefits of membership)
> 
> There were three remaining Moonlight Magic events at Hollywood Studios this year. Or the member cruises? I know the Alaska member cruise got moved already - but maybe it's getting totally canned?


I don't see Moonlight Magic happening for a long time.  They're pretty busy events and I don't know how Disney could put them on with social distancing.  There also haven't been any direct sales for the whole closure and that is the pot of money that pays for those events.


----------



## sara_s

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m wondering if after all the concerns over park reservations and getting a space, it’s actually resort spaces that prove to be a bigger issue. Thinking that getting a park shouldn’t be a problem but the disappointments come from the actual resort stays being canned and nothing (or nothing feasible) replacing them. Anyone else?


I've been thinking this too! Part of the reason I keep saying that AP shouldn't start the clock on July 11/15 is that....what if you can't even find a place to stay? And if preference is given to resort reservation holders, it's going to be near impossible to get a reservation, or they'll just price people out. I can see both things happening.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

So what is the best guess right now for non-DVC reservations? Just deluxe villas? Deluxe villas and deluxe resort hotels (minus GF, GD, and YT)? It seems like we are all in consensus that moderate and value are unlikely over the next few months. 

I’m still on the mind set the it will only be the legally required DVC members for the first few months. I’ll be pleasantly surprised if any of my August deluxe resort reservations survive this.


----------



## emilymad

There is no indication that even if resort guests get to make park reservations for their entire stay that they would get one day at each park.  What happens if you can't ever get a reservation to MK for your entire stay?


----------



## nfischer

CastAStone said:


> I’ve never stayed; my problems with PVB have nothing to do with the property or the units, but rather the incredibly short-sighted over-allocation of all those points to all those bungalows that substantially downgraded the experience of cash guests. I don’t doubt though that the actual product is wonderful!


Can you explain this to me?  I’m not wanting to start a conflict (if there is one) I honestly am clueless about this cash for dvc thing....


----------



## SaintsManiac

emilymad said:


> There is no indication that even if resort guests get to make park reservations for their entire stay that they would get one day at each park.  What happens if you can't ever get a reservation to MK for your entire stay?




I really don't think that will happen.


----------



## CastAStone

GusGusTheMouse said:


> It seems like we are all in consensus that moderate and value are unlikely over the next few months.


I don't agree with this. FWIW. I think they'll at _least _open CBR. Probably AoA too. We should know in the near future!


----------



## yulilin3

For those calling I believe the system is back open


----------



## Mit88

I think the AP situation will be one of the last things to be addressed, possibly not even until the end of the Summer. It just doesn’t seem like a top priority. They’re going to have to refund a lot of money, and then whatever else they decide to kick in. If you cant park hop, and if the rumors are true that you can only use your pass 3 days a month, its going to take a lot of damage control and thats probably not an issue they want to deal with when the parks initially open. They’ll probably allow anyone that has an AP that was expected to expire between March 2020 and March 2021 use their pass essentially for free (like SDL has been doing) until they decide its best to unveil their plans. 

Just my opinion, not sure what they’ll do


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how long do we think magical updates take? Can we get Tinkerbell a redbull? Or some consultants?



You can't rush magic.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> You can't rush magic.


Is that a challenge?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think the AP situation will be one of the last things to be addressed, possibly not even until the end of the Summer. It just doesn’t seem like a top priority. They’re going to have to refund a lot of money, and then whatever else they decide to kick in. If you cant park hop, and if the rumors are true that you can only use your pass 3 days a month, its going to take a lot of damage control and thats probably not an issue they want to deal with when the parks initially open. They’ll probably allow anyone that has an AP that was expected to expire between March 2020 and March 2021 use their pass essentially for free (like SDL has been doing) until they decide its best to unveil their plans.
> 
> Just my opinion, not sure what they’ll do



I don’t mind waiting as long as they make me to find out what’s going on with APs but I hope they don’t make us make a final decision on extension vs refund until we know what our options actually are.

I know it would only help those of us who are not already expired, but it would be nice if we could wait until our pass expires to make a decision, buying all of us more time to see what the world (both Disney and the real one) is like. Would probably save them some refunds too.


----------



## CastAStone

nfischer said:


> Can you explain this to me?  I’m not wanting to start a conflict (if there is one) I honestly am clueless about this cash for dvc thing....


You mean downgrading the experience of cash guests? They ripped up the beach and obliterated the lagoon views to build these bungalows. If you search old threads here you'll find a lot of consternation. But this is way OT so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I think the AP situation will be one of the last things to be addressed, possibly not even until the end of the Summer. It just doesn’t seem like a top priority. They’re going to have to refund a lot of money, and then whatever else they decide to kick in. If you cant park hop, and if the rumors are true that you can only use your pass 3 days a month, its going to take a lot of damage control and thats probably not an issue they want to deal with when the parks initially open. They’ll probably allow anyone that has an AP that was expected to expire between March 2020 and March 2021 use their pass essentially for free (like SDL has been doing) until they decide its best to unveil their plans.
> 
> Just my opinion, not sure what they’ll do


I believe what was stated is that you could only have three park reservations at a time.  If that is true, you could use it more often than three times per month, you'd just have to make another reservation after you used one.  It seems like a fair way to handle it.


----------



## tinkerhon

Ariel 1715 said:


> I agree with I would LOVE to know about getting into the parks but complaining is not going to make it any better!! Hoping SOON is REAL SOON...lol



I think "soon" might be set up for the CMS as an autocorrect for every four-letter word in the English dictionary


----------



## Krandor

emilymad said:


> There is no indication that even if resort guests get to make park reservations for their entire stay that they would get one day at each park.  What happens if you can't ever get a reservation to MK for your entire stay?



I don't think park reservations especially for on-site people are going to be as tough to get as people are worried about.


----------



## Sandisw

nfischer said:


> Can you explain this to me?  I’m not wanting to start a conflict (if there is one) I honestly am clueless about this cash for dvc thing....



When they built Poly DVC they added the bungalows.  Those allowed them to have a lot more points to sell for the resort...but most DVC owners won’t be using them because they are a high point cost..so it flooded the system


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t mind waiting as long as they make me to find out what’s going on with APs but I hope they don’t make us make a final decision on extension vs refund until we know what our options actually are.
> 
> I know it would only help those of us who are not already expired, but it would be nice if we could wait until our pass expires to make a decision, buying all of us more time to see what the world (both Disney and the real one) is like. Would probably save them some refunds too.



Yeah, I’m not in a hurry to find out. I know its a different situation for each scenario, but I have faith that they’ll make things right. To me, when they announced the refund vs extension, I kind of figured from the start that those would just be temporary holdover scenarios. Things have gotten much different since those emails went out in last March. I’m sure they knew a few weeks after that, it would be different, and once they had their plan of how they were going to open without park hopping, they’d need to adjust again. 

Its not unimportant to us, the guests. But if they feel theyre giving fair compensation, then I see no issue why they’d wait a little while to officially address it


----------



## Mit88

False info


----------



## AmberMV

I feel bad for @yulilin3 who has been refreshing 9 different websites for over an hour now


----------



## Dulcee

CastAStone said:


> I don't agree with this. FWIW. I think they'll at _least _open CBR. Probably AoA too. We should know in the near future!


If thats the case I think its more likely we'll see reservations walked to similar levels of resort, and not just cancelled.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> I don't think park reservations especially for on-site people are going to be as tough to get as people are worried about.



I think it depends on travel...I think for July and August...maybe.

I do wonder if we are going to see a change in the free moves to DVC...those are going to go to YC, GDT and GF is my guess.  

I think value and moderate guests will not be able to keep the trip and be forced to cancel or reschedule at cost.  I really hope I am wrong!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I


Krandor said:


> I don't think park reservations especially for on-site people are going to be as tough to get as people are worried about.



maybe, but nobody is gonna calm down until they have a confirmed reservation for the MK


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


>




Scott Gustin already said this info is inaccurate.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> I
> 
> 
> maybe, but nobody is gonna calm down until they have a confirmed reservation for the MK


for me it's DHS


----------



## Ariel 1715

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273263074250801152


They just said this was false info


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> for me it's DHS




I think HS will be the hardest to get day 1.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> I feel bad for @yulilin3 who has been refreshing 9 different websites for over an hour now


not uncommon in these types of situations, you should've seen me for when SWGE opened for previews or Pandora or NFL 
Disney owes me in medical testing for my heart


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I think HS will be the hardest to get day 1.


Cause no one wants to go to Epcot


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I think it depends on travel...I think for July and August...maybe.
> 
> I do wonder if we are going to see a change in the free moves to DVC...those are going to go to YC, GDT and GF is my guess.
> 
> I think value and moderate guests will not be able to keep the trip and be forced to cancel or reschedule at cost.  I really hope I am wrong!



Maybe if they move some regular guests to DVC they’d be able to sell them on the experience of DVC and sell some of those Riviera slots. Wishful thinking, I know. But personally, I’d love for Reflections (different name, maybe slightly tweaked design as long as they give PatF a presence) to continue forward. But I dont think Reflections will be touched again until at least 2022


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> I think HS will be the hardest to get day 1.


Also days 2 through 100+


----------



## Dulcee

Alright, any guesses or I have just been staring at all this too long this morning? I pulled up the moderate hotels, not through searching dates just to look at all of them. Prices listed as others mentioned but why does CSR say not available for this "special offer." What special offer? And why is my bar suddenly populated with dates I've never searched for? Interestingly our currently booked trip is August 1 - 9th.

*Edit* Grand Floridan and Yacht have the same disclaimer. Soooo is booking for everywhere else opening soon?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Scott Gustin already said this info is inaccurate.





Ariel 1715 said:


> They just said this was false info



They’ll give Blue check marks to anyone in 2020, I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

Also not cool on MDE laptop each time I refresh our AP page (ticket page)  they switch the order of my DD and DS. So it gives me a jolt.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WonderlandisReality said:


> maybe, but nobody is gonna calm down



Fixed it


----------



## Ariel 1715

yulilin3 said:


> Cause no one wants to go to Epcot


I do, I will be happily wearing my drinking mask around the world...lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Cause no one wants to go to Epcot




I figure most people still want to ride Rise, but yeah that too.


----------



## yulilin3

Honestly?!?!?

We’re looking forward to welcoming all of you back to our Disney parks, resorts and stores. Until we are together once again, we wish you and your families’ health, hope, and happiness! 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...afety-month-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/


----------



## CastAStone

Dulcee said:


> Alright, any guesses or I have just been staring at all this too long this morning? I pulled up the moderate hotels, not through searching dates just to look at all of them. Prices listed as others mentioned but why does CSR say not available for this "special offer." What special offer? And why is my bar suddenly populated with dates I've never searched for? Interestingly our currently booked trip is August 1 - 9th.


I get the same message for Grand Floridian in September. Perhaps its related to them blocking for NBA.


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> With all the changes, I feel they are trying to keep families away by making the trip less and less child friendly


Me too & that makes me angry.


----------



## J-BOY

Mit88 said:


> They’ll give Blue check marks to anyone in 2020, I guess.


I mean, being verified on Twitter means just that - you've been verified to be the person you say you are. Doesn't mean the info you share is accurate.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I figure most people still want to ride Rise, but yeah that too.


and MMRR


----------



## Mit88

I think Ratatouille will get a lot of people into EPCOT, if it opens in August. Not sure if they’ve continued construction on that ride but that seemed to be the guesstimate on an opening when construction was allowed on WDW. 

But most of the reservations will be going for DHS and MK followed by EPCOT and AK


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly?!?!?
> 
> We’re looking forward to welcoming all of you back to our Disney parks, resorts and stores. Until we are together once again, we wish you and your families’ health, hope, and happiness!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...afety-month-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/


SafeD Begins with Me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I think Ratatouille will get a lot of people into EPCOT, if it opens in August. Not sure if they’ve continued construction on that ride but that seemed to be the guesstimate on an opening when construction was allowed on WDW.
> 
> But most of the reservations will be going for DHS and MK followed by EPCOT and AK




I think Ryan said they were 10 weeks away when everything shut down.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Cause no one wants to go to Epcot


I VOLUNTEER!!


----------



## babydoll65

Ariel 1715 said:


> I do, I will be happily wearing my drinking mask around the world...lol


I'm right there with you


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Dulcee said:


> If thats the case I think its more likely we'll see reservations walked to similar levels of resort, and not just cancelled.



As someone with three split cash stays at the MK deluxe resorts I would be absolutely fine if they put me in my family favorite CBR. I just want to see the castle once this August.

But I am always the pessimist that is happily surprised when things actually work out. So I am still in the mindset my honeymoon is about to be scratched.


----------



## emilymad

Krandor said:


> I don't think park reservations especially for on-site people are going to be as tough to get as people are worried about.



Maybe Day 1 it won't but what about if this system continues until June 2021 and beyond?  From an IT standpoint, making a system that checks that a guest has one day at each park for their stay is a nightmare.   I would doubt there will be any such thing.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I think Ryan said they were 10 weeks away when everything shut down.



Yup. And when construction on property (not necessarily the Ratatouille ride) resumed, 10 weeks would have had it at I think IIRC the last week of July, first week of August. Thats assuming they started the day they resumed construction. But I’m not sure we’ve heard if they’ve continued work on the ride. So we might be looking at F&W time frame opening for the ride


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly?!?!?
> 
> We’re looking forward to welcoming all of you back to our Disney parks, resorts and stores. Until we are together once again, we wish you and your families’ health, hope, and happiness!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...afety-month-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/



Perfect! You can stop refreshing now!


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> I
> 
> 
> maybe, but nobody is gonna calm down until they have a confirmed reservation for the MK



SWGE is the one I care about.


----------



## Mit88

emilymad said:


> Maybe Day 1 it won't but what about if this system continues until June 2021 and beyond?  From an IT standpoint, making a system that checks that a guest has one day at each park for their stay is a nightmare.   I would doubt there will be any such thing.



I think they stretched it out that far, and possibly have plans further as a safety barrier. Its easier to take away the restrictions than it is to add them on. The reservations could go to June 2021 and beyond, but they dont _*have *_to. If things get much better in September and it looks like the 2nd wave wont be what was originally expected, I could see the reservations being taken away by December. 

All they’re doing is setting up the system, something they didnt have in place prior. Its just better to over prepare than under prepare.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly?!?!?
> 
> We’re looking forward to welcoming all of you back to our Disney parks, resorts and stores. Until we are together once again, we wish you and your families’ health, hope, and happiness!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...afety-month-at-disney-parks-around-the-world/



So this is our news for the day?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/photos-disney-begins-aerial-filming-of-magic-kingdom/


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> So this is our news for the day?


PLUS the cookie place, what more do you want.
Fill yourself on sugar go see a Dr.


----------



## rteetz

Folks in the words of my favorite QB 

“R E L A X”

Debating over the word soon doesn’t makes the news come sooner.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> PLUS the cookie place, what more do you want.
> Fill yourself on sugar go see a Dr.



Cool.  Guess we can all go home.   Meet back here again tomorrow?


----------



## Mit88

Soon spelled backwards is Noos. Which sounds like “news”. That means we’re getting news today. Confirmed


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Soon spelled backwards is Noos. Which sounds like “news”. That means we’re getting news today. Confirmed



Or we are getting NOs today but NO to what?


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how long do we think magical updates take? Can we get Tinkerbell a redbull? Or some consultants?


I think they’ll be done...soon...


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Or we are getting NOs today but NO to what?


 
No to news, or noos.


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> Folks in the words of my favorite QB
> 
> “R E L A X”
> 
> Debating over the word soon doesn’t makes the news come sooner.


Football and sooner?
[Insert Oklahoma Sooner Wagon Crash GIF here]


----------



## indylaw99

This is all of a sudden different in the DVC booking since yesterday (I tend to check there about 10 times a day). I wonder if it is part of why the system was down this morning? I've never seen all of these "Florida special accessible room" and "wheelchair accessible room" options listed in DVC. Even the Poly Bungalow is now listed as "Hearing Accessible." Basically every single listing now has some kind of accessibility designation. Seems a weird time to add all of that!


----------



## sunandsmiles

This build-up totally reminds me of about a year ago when we were all on the edge of our seats for the BIG NEWS coming and it turned out to be....a coffee table book!


----------



## planecrazy63

indylaw99 said:


> This is all of a sudden different in the DVC booking since yesterday (I tend to check there about 10 times a day). I wonder if it is part of why the system was down this morning? I've never seen all of these "Florida special accessible room" and "wheelchair accessible room" options listed in DVC. Even the Poly Bungalow is now listed as "Hearing Accessible." Basically every single listing now has some kind of accessibility designation. Seems a weird time to add all of that!
> 
> View attachment 501693


You may have accidentally checked the "show me accessible rooms" check box. These are always there, but hidden behind a check box.


----------



## CarlyMur09

indylaw99 said:


> This is all of a sudden different in the DVC booking since yesterday (I tend to check there about 10 times a day). I wonder if it is part of why the system was down this morning? I've never seen all of these "Florida special accessible room" and "wheelchair accessible room" options listed in DVC. Even the Poly Bungalow is now listed as "Hearing Accessible." Basically every single listing now has some kind of accessibility designation. Seems a weird time to add all of that!
> 
> View attachment 501693



That should only be coming up if you have the accessible room option selected. It’s coming up in the normal search?


----------



## indylaw99

Seeing all of those in my DVC may totally be my own fault because I have never seen the "accessible rooms" button to check but I just realized I had it checked! Maybe they have always been there and I never noticed? 

At any rate....and related to this forum!....there is soooooo much DVC availability for the last week of July/first week of August. A month ago we were waitlisting a day at a time to try to get what we wanted. Now almost every single DVC has both 1 and 2 bedrooms available. It's like that through all of August and most of September. Bookings start to get more scarce as of October 1.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Mit88 said:


> They’ll give Blue check marks to anyone in 2020, I guess.


Actually - the report was "correct" and reported by multiple sources and on the local news - it was correct that the governor said that apparently.  Scott Gustin pointed out that governor's statement was inaccurate.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> PLUS the cookie place, what more do you want.
> Fill yourself on sugar go see a Dr.


This made me laugh out loud.   

And I don't know how many pages back you and I both asked about times tomorrow but I called and the time starts 7am


----------



## Sandiz08

I know Disneyland is different, but they have begun rebooking people at no charge after park opening from the Disneyland Hotel since it will remain closed. Some got a free upgrade to the Grand Californian and others are getting a downgrade to Paradise Pier, probably based on availability. Im sure they were refunded the price difference.


----------



## Mit88

Anthony Vito said:


> Actually - the report was "correct" and reported by multiple sources and on the local news - it was correct that the governor said that apparently.  Scott Gustin pointed out that governor's statement was inaccurate.



Phrasing is key though.


----------



## Dulcee

Was Memory Maker always available for purchase? It is now... I thought that was unavailable earlier


----------



## MaC410

After yesterday what news are people still waiting for? I thought we were all here worrying about how pampered the NBA stars will be during their stay.


----------



## AmberMV

MaC410 said:


> After yesterday what news are people still waiting for? I thought we were all here worrying about how pampered the NBA stars will be during their stay.


New res. system announcement and operational resorts post July 11


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> Actually - the report was "correct" and reported by multiple sources and on the local news - it was correct that the governor said that apparently.  Scott Gustin pointed out that governor's statement was inaccurate.


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> After yesterday what news are people still waiting for? I thought we were all here worrying about how pampered the NBA stars will be during their stay.



News that anyone that agrees to stay on property for the first 2 months must also sign a DVC contract for a minimum of 150 pts/yr at the Riviera


----------



## rteetz

https://www.cntraveler.com/story/ho...-for-its-10000-animals-while-parks-are-closed


----------



## one_cat

Cynical statement alert:

After the Disneyland Galaxies Edge experience last summer we know well that Disney is masterful at dissuading people from going to their theme parks.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Cynical statement alert:
> 
> After the Disneyland Galaxies Edge experience last summer we know well that Disney is masterful at dissuading people from going to their theme parks.



I think that was accidental. They overhyped it, then trying to even it out to just hyping it, they basically told people not to come, and they obliged. 

But I also think some of the dissuasion was due to the main attraction not being open. General guests didnt know what RotR would be, but many knew that it was going to be the biggest addition to the land and out-of-towners didnt want to have to make 2 trips, one for the opening, and then again for the opening of Rise


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I think that was accidental. They overhyped it, then trying to even it out to just hyping it, they basically told people not to come, and they obliged.
> 
> But I also think some of the dissuasion was due to the main attraction not being open. General guests didnt know what RotR would be, but many knew that it was going to be the biggest addition to the land and out-of-towners didnt want to have to make 2 trips, one for the opening, and then again for the opening of Rise


Accidental or not they should be using that tactic now do dissuade people from coming as from everything that's been said is what Disney wants right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

indylaw99 said:


> Seeing all of those in my DVC may totally be my own fault because I have never seen the "accessible rooms" button to check but I just realized I had it checked! Maybe they have always been there and I never noticed?
> 
> At any rate....and related to this forum!....there is soooooo much DVC availability for the last week of July/first week of August. A month ago we were waitlisting a day at a time to try to get what we wanted. Now almost every single DVC has both 1 and 2 bedrooms available. It's like that through all of August and most of September. Bookings start to get more scarce as of October 1.



DVC is full of a lot of people who will be in a position to use points or lose them eventually, and they tend to be repeat guests who rely less on park time. For availability to be unusually wide open like that, I think that speaks to people’s desire to actually come to WDW this summer, likely a lot lower than people here believe.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Accidental or not they should be using that tactic now do dissuade people from coming as from everything that's been said is what Disney wants right now.



They only need to dissuade enough to get to a number they’re comfortable with. Believe it or not, they want more than 100 people in the parks and resorts. What they dont want to deal with is the issue of not having enough available reservation spots for the amount of people staying on property. They want to get to a spot where making a reservation isn’t an actual real life issue. But they still want their parks filled to the set capacity.


----------



## Raggou

I am curious., what tipped us off and made us think that today is the day that we are getting new info? 

All I've heard is the "soon" so why today?

Thanks,


----------



## skeeter31

Raggou said:


> I am curious., what tipped us off and made us think that today is the day that we are getting new info?
> 
> All I've heard is the "soon" so why today?
> 
> Thanks,


Because soon has meant every second of every day for the past 4 weeks for this Board. Today’s poignant moment was call center CMs were having IT updates to their system this morning so everyone felt that meant an announcement was coming. But it could have just been an email server update or something stupid like that. We’re just scraping whatever crumbs we can get here.


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> They only need to dissuade enough to get to a number they’re comfortable with. Believe it or not, they want more than 100 people in the parks and resorts. What they dont want to deal with is the issue of not having enough available reservation spots for the amount of people staying on property. They want to get to a spot where making a reservation isn’t an actual real life issue. But they still want their parks filled to the set capacity.


I think the statement “just because you have a ticket doesn’t mean you will be able to enter a park” is resonating with most people.  I know nobody outside of these boards who are still contemplating a trip to Disney in the near future.  And even most people here including us are on the fence waiting to understand the real situation.


----------



## one_cat

skeeter31 said:


> Because soon has meant every second of every day for the past 4 weeks for this Board. Today’s poignant moment was call center CMs were having IT updates to their system this morning so everyone felt that meant an announcement was coming. But it could have just been an email server update or something stupid like that. We’re just scraping whatever crumbs we can get here.


Considering they are making people call in to make ADRs I think any new announcements concerning parks are still a couple weeks away.


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> I am curious., what tipped us off and made us think that today is the day that we are getting new info?
> 
> All I've heard is the "soon" so why today?
> 
> Thanks,


The NBA details were finally released yesterday and some of our insiders hinted that "soon" was going to be "real soon", and I still think we definitely should be getting some news....soon...if that helps


----------



## Raggou

AmberMV said:


> The NBA details were finally released yesterday and some of our insiders hinted that "soon" was going to be "real soon", and I still think we definitely should be getting some news....soon...if that helps



Ahh so seems the catalyst was the NBA and the IT downtime earlier got it.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Also around 3:30 yesterday afternoon a bunch of people got an email about their MDE account


----------



## choirfarm

How will this impact things?  I know this isn't the one most people fly in and out of for Disney, but I hope they will test all of the MCO employees now...
https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ovid-19-after-florida-reports-2783-new-cases/


----------



## Violetspider

Sandiz08 said:


> I know Disneyland is different, but they have begun rebooking people at no charge after park opening from the Disneyland Hotel since it will remain closed. Some got a free upgrade to the Grand Californian and others are getting a downgrade to Paradise Pier, probably based on availability. Im sure they were refunded the price difference.


Glad this wasn't my trip. Pretty sure with a 50/50 shot and a solo traveler to DLR, I'd have been one to get a downgrade and be thinking...so close...


----------



## SaintsManiac

choirfarm said:


> How will this impact things?  I hope they will test all of the MCO employees now...
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ovid-19-after-florida-reports-2783-new-cases/




It's already been posted that this info was inaccurate. From the article:

*However, it turns out those positive cases were not all airport employees and the cases were from a period of several months, according to the Orlando International Airport.

Orlando airport executives refuted the numbers Wednesday, clarifying not all 260 people are workers nor were they part of the group of 500 workers tested as referenced by the governor.*


----------



## planecrazy63

choirfarm said:


> How will this impact things?  I hope they will test all of the MCO employees now...
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ovid-19-after-florida-reports-2783-new-cases/


There was confusion here - it was 128 works + their contacts total since the start of COVID testing. MCO came out with a statement that this is 0.6% of total employees at MCO.


----------



## choirfarm

SaintsManiac said:


> It's already been posted that this info was inaccurate. From the article:
> 
> *However, it turns out those positive cases were not all airport employees and the cases were from a period of several months, according to the Orlando International Airport.
> 
> Orlando airport executives refuted the numbers Wednesday, clarifying not all 260 people are workers nor were they part of the group of 500 workers tested as referenced by the governor.*


 Ok, but looking forward this is what I've found:
According to Brown, from mid-March through June 6, a total of 132 airport workers — including airline and rental car company employees, TSA workers and airport authority staff — tested positive for the disease caused by the new coronavirus. In addition to that, 128 people tested positive who don’t work at the airport, but who were linked through contact tracing to the 132 airport workers with confirmed COVID-19 infections. 

132 is really bad and that caused the other ones.  Imagine it happening at MCO.


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

choirfarm said:


> Ok, but looking forward this is what I've found:
> According to Brown, from mid-March through June 6, a total of 132 airport workers — including airline and rental car company employees, TSA workers and airport authority staff — tested positive for the disease caused by the new coronavirus. In addition to that, 128 people tested positive who don’t work at the airport, but who were linked through contact tracing to the 132 airport workers with confirmed COVID-19 infections.
> 
> 132 is really bad and that caused the other ones.  Imagine it happening at MCO.



it did happen at MCO
132/25000 is actually 0.528% which is better rate than the community around it
128 vs 132 indicates just as many people not working there caught it.
If it helps lower the number of people coming to Disney by people not wanting to fly into MCO I am not surprised the report isn’t being rapidly corrected


----------



## BrianR

So the last 40+ pages was NBA stuff, COVID at the airport, and Disney IT doing IT things?  Am I caught up?


----------



## Katrina Y

BrianR said:


> So the last 40+ pages was NBA stuff, COVID at the airport, and Disney IT doing IT things?  Am I caught up?


Don’t forget the new cookie place.


----------



## woody337

BrianR said:


> So the last 40+ pages was NBA stuff, COVID at the airport, and Disney IT doing IT things?  Am I caught up?


Yeah........ been a fun filled morning on here


----------



## princesscinderella

Dvc member services open at 9am for phone dining reservations tomorrow.  Does the other phone number open at the same time or earlier?  I’m trying to plan... or because my reservation is booked DVC I can only call them?   I’m really craving Sanaa butter chicken!!


----------



## vinotinto

To me, the most important aspect of the changes taking place is the long-term impact. Reading through comments (mostly in other threads, as the folks that hang out in this thread are very informed), there are many people that think that what is happening this Summer and Fall will have minor impact on their 2021 plans. But, we've learned that the Reservations System is here to stay through at least Sept 2021 (based on the leaks to British TAs). There are strong rumors that Park Hopping will be unlikely for a while (again based on leaks from British TAs). 

And with clear indications that Disney wants to host future NBA and sports tournaments, we could see similar scenarios where guests are bumped or moved to options that were not their first choice well after they booked. Or, allowed to stay at the resorts, but their experience severely impacted. Don't get me wrong, I am a stockholder, and I am delighted that the NBA will be at Disney. But, I have to be concerned about the long term impact on individual experiences. We stayed at CSR in October 2019 and we loved the resort, but there were inconveniences due to preference given to conventions (for example, bars/restaurants closed to the public so groups/conventions could use the space for private events). That is small potatoes, but you could see the impact if Disney becomes the destination for high-profile tournaments, etc. Great for me as a stockholder. Not so great for me as an individual holding a reservation.


----------



## Avery&Todd

ARGH!!!!

so, it's now almost 1pm on a Wednesday and I don't feel like Disney has upheld their part of the bargain when they said last week AND this week that I would hear something "soon"...

it was a  LIE....all LIES...

the "soon" they promised have morphed into the "noos"....


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Dear Disney

I use to love you, but due to the recent events regarding information for us guests, and the love for the NBA, I officially only like you now 

Please change that. 

Thanks


----------



## SarahC97

Avery&Todd said:


> ARGH!!!!
> 
> so, it's now almost 1pm on a Wednesday and I don't feel like Disney has upheld their part of the bargain when they said last week AND this week that I would hear something "soon"...
> 
> it was a  LIE....all LIES...
> 
> the "soon" they promised have morphed into the "noos"....



Dear Disney --


----------



## yulilin3

NEWS
got my SW masks that I ordered back on 4/30 (SW medium) I did the measurement and I feel these are a bit small on my face, but they do have some give, so I'll stretch them out a bit


----------



## Eeyore daily

Yahoo headline "Lakers and Clippers to stay in $263/night rooms" with a photo of the Grand Floridian

Must be a shocker to be in such "cheap" rooms for them.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Katrina Y said:


> Don’t forget the new cookie place.


And the Ohana wing recipe.


----------



## Jrb1979

Aeralie said:


> FWIW, construction hadn't resumed as of last week.


From what I have heard from a lot of people to expect all construction timelines to throw out the window


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> NEWS
> got my SW masks that I ordered back on 4/30 (SW medium) I did the measurement and I feel these are a bit small on my face, but they do have some give, so I'll stretch them out a bit
> View attachment 501709
> View attachment 501710


Did you get a shipping notification for these? I ordered some on the same day, and I'm wondering if they'll just show up in my mailbox...


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> From what I have heard from a lot of people to expect all construction timelines to throw out the window


Original timelines of course. They stopped everything for a few months. Not sure what you’re trying to get at here though.


----------



## babydoll65

runningstitch said:


> Did you get a shipping notification for these? I ordered some on the same day, and I'm wondering if they'll just show up in my mailbox...


I ordered mine on 4/30 too and I received a noticed from ups that they are due to arrive on Friday


----------



## bpx2

runningstitch said:


> Did you get a shipping notification for these? I ordered some on the same day, and I'm wondering if they'll just show up in my mailbox...



 I got a shipment notification on Monday for mine, due to arrive Friday. I ordered another set as well, but only my Star Wars set has shipped so far.


----------



## yulilin3

runningstitch said:


> Did you get a shipping notification for these? I ordered some on the same day, and I'm wondering if they'll just show up in my mailbox...


I did, got an email with the tracking number


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Original timelines of course. They stopped everything for a few months. Not sure what you’re trying to get at here though.


I was getting at that a lot of projects may be more then just a few months behind. As an example Ratatouille may not open in 10 months but it could be longer.


----------



## andyman8

runningstitch said:


> Did you get a shipping notification for these? I ordered some on the same day, and I'm wondering if they'll just show up in my mailbox...


You can check under the "Orders" tab on shopDisney after you log into your Disney Account. If it still says "Processing," your masks aren't ready yet. It all depends what time that day you ordered. I think the next batch were supposed to be ready towards the end of the month.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Eeyore daily said:


> Yahoo headline "Lakers and Clippers to stay in $263/night rooms" with a photo of the Grand Floridian
> 
> Must be a shocker to be in such "cheap" rooms for them.


Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??


----------



## runningstitch

bpx2 said:


> I got a shipment notification on Monday for mine, due to arrive Friday. I ordered another set as well, but only my Star Wars set has shipped so far.


Thanks!  Mine was not Star Wars (got the character faces) so maybe it just hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I was getting at that a lot of projects may be more then just a few months behind. As an example Ratatouille may not open in 10 months but it could be longer.


10 months for Rat? It was 2-3 months out when the park closed. Why would it be almost a year longer?


----------



## Marthasor

vinotinto said:


> To me, the most important aspect of the changes taking place is the long-term impact. Reading through comments (mostly in other threads, as the folks that hang out in this thread are very informed), there are many people that think that what is happening this Summer and Fall will have minor impact on their 2021 plans. But, we've learned that the Reservations System is here to stay through at least Sept 2021 (based on the leaks to British TAs). There are strong rumors that Park Hopping will be unlikely for a while (again based on leaks from British TAs).
> 
> And with clear indications that Disney wants to host future NBA and sports tournaments, *we could see similar scenarios where guests are bumped or moved to options that were not their first choice well after they booked.* Or, allowed to stay at the resorts, but their experience severely impacted. Don't get me wrong, I am a stockholder, and I am delighted that the NBA will be at Disney. But, I have to be concerned about the long term impact on individual experiences. We stayed at CSR in October 2019 and we loved the resort, but there were inconveniences due to preference given to conventions (for example, bars/restaurants closed to the public so groups/conventions could use the space for private events). That is small potatoes, but you could see the impact if Disney becomes the destination for high-profile tournaments, etc. Great for me as a stockholder. Not so great for me as an individual holding a reservation.



Hopefully, in a post-covid world, if tournaments are booked in the future, dates and resorts will be set far in advance so, instead of people being bumped or moved, there simply won't be availability at the chosen tournament resorts.


----------



## RamblingMad

I’m waiting for the surprise announcement that Universal will have a John Constantine ride.

Anyway, IT updates tend to have regressions that break things. I wouldn’t bother the CMs today if they got an update. They probably have a lot of pent up frustration that they can’t take out on you.


----------



## Marissaq

This might have been mentioned before:

Is the reservation number for tomorrow for dining for trips in June  and July only?

Also I have a reservation booked for August.  I can barely sit still because I dont have park tickets. I go to Disney every year so a trip without parks is not necessary. However, we would love to get to one park. Anyone has any info on how to get tickets and if Disney will ever open ticket purchases. I live in New York City so I know the virus is serious. I just need a break.


----------



## runningstitch

andyman8 said:


> You can check under the "Orders" tab on shopDisney after you log into your Disney Account. If it still says "Processing," your masks aren't ready yet. It all depends what time that day you ordered. I think the next batch were supposed to be ready towards the end of the month.


Thanks! Yes, I've checked there and it does say processing, but there is also another order that still says processing that I received weeks ago, so I don't really trust the status updates on the site.


----------



## disland7

yulilin3 said:


> NEWS
> got my SW masks that I ordered back on 4/30 (SW medium) I did the measurement and I feel these are a bit small on my face, but they do have some give, so I'll stretch them out a bit
> View attachment 501709
> View attachment 501710


Ooo how breathable/moisture wicking/cooling are they?


----------



## vinotinto

andyman8 said:


> The decisions being made are not really about fairness but are purely business-minded (i.e. what can the business handle and how we can maximize what we've got). That's something I think most of us can agree on. Believe it or not, that's also something of a departure for Disney. We (myself included) hound them for things like the cabana tents in Tomorrowland, but at the same time, most other amusement/theme park operators with the sort of lines WDW sees would have started charging for a queue bypass option years ago. With Disney, it's always been this delicate balance between business and what guests perceive as fairness. Due this severe interruption, that balance has shifted for the moment. They're not trying to upset guests; they're trying to make the logistical needs meet with the business needs meet with the Guest Experience. That's going to mean disappointment, but *if you go in with an open mind (understanding you may not stay at the resort you want or even your second choice, you may not go a park everyday, you may not dine where, when, or how you want, you may not have everything offered you want and what is offered might cost more *etc...), it is my understanding you'll be fine. That's all I feel comfortable saying at the moment.


I appreciate the insights. My family and I are hanging in there and we already anticipate that the original trip we booked is not the one that will take place. The purpose of our trip is to celebrate my DD's 13th birthday. We originally had booked for her actual birthday, breakfast at Topolino's and dinner at 7:30 at Cali Grill during fireworks, and we were going to pay for this with our Free Dining Plan. We had FPs to MMRR on her actual birthday, and plans to head to a water park the evening before. So, we already know that our trip is different and yet, we're still sticking with it. But, if *all* the things mentioned above are true: don't get to stay at your resort choice, nor maybe your second choice, you may not get into a park every day, you may be limited in where you dine, and you may have to pay more for all of this, well, that is a *lot* to swallow on top of all the other things they have already cancelled or limited.

I feel they are doing the "Foot in the Door" technique. We've already agreed to a small set of requests that made sense due to COVID19, such as no characters, and no fireworks, and no FPs, and no DDP. Now, they are getting around to putting out much larger requests: your resort may change, and you may not even get a choice, or you may have to pay a lot more, or you may not even, gasp!, get into the parks every day. 

As PP said above, they need to rip out the band-aid and let us know what is happening. July 11 is in 24 days. There are guests arriving that day that only know they made a resort reservation and that the parks will be open.


----------



## skeeter31

Marissaq said:


> This might have been mentioned before:
> 
> Is the reservation number for tomorrow for dining for trips in June  and July only?
> 
> Also I have a reservation booked for August.  I can barely sit still because I dont have park tickets. I go to Disney every year so a trip without parks is not necessary. However, we would love to get to one park. Anyone has any info on how to get tickets and if Disney will ever open ticket purchases. I live in New York City so I know the virus is serious. I just need a break.


Yes, the phone line is only for dining reservations between 6/22-7/10. If you’re looking for dining after that, don’t call.


----------



## Jrb1979

skeeter31 said:


> 10 months for Rat? It was 2-3 months out when the park closed. Why would it be almost a year longer?


I was just using that as an example. Construction projects are going to be delayed now cause of money.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I was getting at that a lot of projects may be more then just a few months behind. As an example Ratatouille may not open in 10 months but it could be longer.


Based on what information?


----------



## Katrina Y

Marissaq said:


> This might have been mentioned before:
> 
> Is the reservation number for tomorrow for dining for trips in June  and July only?
> 
> Also I have a reservation booked for August.  I can barely sit still because I dont have park tickets. I go to Disney every year so a trip without parks is not necessary. However, we would love to get to one park. Anyone has any info on how to get tickets and if Disney will ever open ticket purchases. I live in New York City so I know the virus is serious. I just need a break.


I believe it is for people before July 10.


----------



## Krandor

Avery&Todd said:


> ARGH!!!!
> 
> so, it's now almost 1pm on a Wednesday and I don't feel like Disney has upheld their part of the bargain when they said last week AND this week that I would hear something "soon"...
> 
> it was a  LIE....all LIES...
> 
> the "soon" they promised have morphed into the "noos"....



Just remember.. There is a great big beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??


No where since the early 2000's to my knowledge.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

runningstitch said:


> Thanks!  Mine was not Star Wars (got the character faces) so maybe it just hasn't shipped yet.


My character masks were shipped because I noticed they finally charged my card.  Not sure when they’ll arrive though.  Hope you get yours soon


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Based on what information?


I just used it as an example not saying it would be 10 months. I'm just saying that people shouldn't get their hopes up for new attractions to be opening soon. That's all


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I received an email early yesterday afternoon from UPS, that I should expect a delivery from the Disney store sometime today (17th)  - my masks!  (Which we’re still showing as processing on the web page) 

I received an email from the Disney Store about 2 hours ago telling me my order had shipped...  thanks Disney .    smh


----------



## disland7

Eeyore daily said:


> No where since the early 2000's to my knowledge.


That’s what I was thinking - who researched for that article?!?


----------



## Violetspider

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??


Seriously, if that were the rack rate at GF I'd never stay at a moderate again.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I just used it as an example not saying it would be 10 months. I'm just saying that people shouldn't get their hopes up for new attractions to be opening soon. That's all


Then don’t give out dates because people will believe such and what you said is not correct.


----------



## crayon3448

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, the phone line is only for dining reservations between 6/22-7/10. If you’re looking for dining after that, don’t call.


I thought for sure we'd get some info today due to that. There are people who check-in before July 11 who don't even know what resort they are at (or if they even have a resort) and have to fly blind making dining reservations.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??



Group bookings... a whole different division.  fwiw.. I’ve had a very similar price at the Poly and a few stays well under $200 per night at the YC.  (August exclusives )


----------



## Avery&Todd

Krandor said:


> Just remember.. There is a great big beautiful tomorrow.


and I bet you we won't hear anything then either!!

(I've now put that out in the Universe so Disney can challenge me by actually providing information!!)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Starting to think we won’t hear anything else until Friday. With dining opening up tomorrow for those going before the parks open, I bet they won’t want people calling.


----------



## FatBambi

I feel like it makes more sense to do a resort announcement before the reservation system announcement. If they are going to price us value peasants out, that's less people crashing the system to get them.

(Please-dont-price-us-out, please-dont-price-us-out )


----------



## vinotinto

Marthasor said:


> Hopefully, in a post-covid world, if tournaments are booked in the future, dates and resorts will be set far in advance so, instead of people being bumped or moved, there simply won't be availability at the chosen tournament resorts.


So that's exactly the issue. We don't anticipate being in a non-COVID world for a while. The NBA is planning to restart next season's training mid-November. It's not a stretch to think that if this season at Disney is successful, something similar may take place for next season. That is precisely why I am saying that thinking that these issues will not apply beyond this summer and fall is not understanding the long-term impact.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Group bookings... a whole different division.  fwiw.. I’ve had a very similar price at the Poly and a few stays well under $200 per night at the YC.  (August exclusives )



I didn't think they were very good this year TBH  I got a killer Poly deal a few years back though!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FatBambi said:


> I feel like it makes more sense to do a resort announcement before the reservation system announcement. If they are going to price us value peasants out, that's less people crashing the system to get them.
> 
> (Please-dont-price-us-out, please-dont-price-us-out )



Please Disney, throw us Pop Century Peasants a bone and tell us SOMETHING. Just a little hint!


----------



## Krandor

Avery&Todd said:


> and I bet you we won't hear anything then either!!
> 
> (I've now put that out in the Universe so Disney can challenge me by actually providing information!!)



At this point I think friday will be the earliest. 

I say that becasue starting tomorrow people with pre-july 11th reservations can make ADRs so phone lines will be filled with those people so I don't think there will be any announcement that would cause more people to call in until they get the pre-July 11th things taken care of. 

Friday night news drop maybe?


----------



## SarahC97

So, I reported this on the resort thread, but I spoke with a CM today who told me that I'd be able to modify my late July reservation starting Monday and that, in fact, the rest of July check-ins should be able to modify come Monday if their resort is closed. She didn't give me any other info and, of course, take that with a big ol' grain phone CM salt. Still...Monday? Soon?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Group bookings... a whole different division.  fwiw.. I’ve had a very similar price at the Poly and a few stays well under $200 per night at the YC.  (August exclusives )


Can I hire you as my TA?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I didn't think they were very good this year TBH  I got a killer Poly deal a few years back though!



Same..    but I hadn’t checked them for this years (cancelled) trip because they weren’t offering anywhere I wanted to stay.


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Please Disney, throw us Pop Century Peasants a bone and tell us SOMETHING. Just a little hint!


You want to go to Disney World?


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

SaintsManiac said:


> Scott Gustin already said this info is inaccurate.


I can't see the tweet. What info is inaccurate?


----------



## rteetz

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> I can't see the tweet. What info is inaccurate?


The quote from the governor is. They have had 260 cases overall not out of the 500 recently tested. Only two positives from those 500.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Disney company pays the NBA billions for TV rights. NBA is basically paying Disney with their own money. Could have at least charged full rates. 

If they get theme park view for that price, I’m gonna be pissed


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> If they get theme park view for that price, I’m gonna be pissed



I don’t understand this mentality. We have no idea what they are paying.


----------



## jenjersnap

True story! 



0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Dear Disney
> 
> I use to love you, but due to the recent events regarding information for us guests, and the love for the NBA, I officially only like you now
> 
> Please change that.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??


It's easy you just sleep in your car I think that's what it costs to park there now.


----------



## vinotinto

SarahC97 said:


> So, I reported this on the resort thread, but I spoke with a CM today who told me that I'd be able to modify my late July reservation starting Monday and that, in fact, the rest of July check-ins should be able to modify come Monday if their resort is closed. She didn't give me any other info and, of course, take that with a big ol' grain phone CM salt. Still...Monday? Soon?


Of course it's going to be next week. I will be at the beach, allegedly tech-free (won't happen). You can all thank me for "soon" being then.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> It's easy you just sleep in your car I think that's what it costs to park there now.




I highly doubt that number is accurate anyway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Just remember.. There is a great big beautiful tomorrow.



My understanding is they have changed the words to the song

It is now: There's a great big beautiful SOON!!!!!


----------



## Marionnette

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Disney company pays the NBA billions for TV rights. NBA is basically paying Disney with their own money. Could have at least charged full rates.
> 
> If they get theme park view for that price, I’m gonna be pissed


Two years ago, we attended a convention at GF. We had a lake view room for $250+tax. It was the convention rate. Last year’s meeting and this year’s were scheduled at the YC for a similar price. I would expect the NBA to be able to negotiate similar rates.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I don't remember there being an option before on MDE to refuse housekeeping for DVC members.  I am not sure if it is new.


----------



## Spridell

Shelleyfs said:


> I don't remember there being an option before on MDE to refuse housekeeping for DVC members.  I am not sure if it is new.
> 
> View attachment 501721


It is.  First time i saw it was yesterday.


----------



## Shelleyfs

Thank you, Spridell. I wasn't sure if I was just misremembering.


----------



## FinallyFL

I don't believe it was. It didn't crash when I selected the option to decline housekeeping.


----------



## merry_nbright

Shelleyfs said:


> I don't remember there being an option before on MDE to refuse housekeeping for DVC members.  I am not sure if it is new.
> 
> View attachment 501721



It doesn’t seem to say anything about an extra charge, either. Maybe this is how things will be done for the time being?


----------



## Doingitagain

princesscinderella said:


> Dvc member services open at 9am for phone dining reservations tomorrow.  Does the other phone number open at the same time or earlier?  I’m trying to plan... or because my reservation is booked DVC I can only call them?   I’m really craving Sanaa butter chicken!!


I would call the regular Disney number which opens at 7:00 if you have "must have" dining reservations.  That is two hours earlier than you can call DVC.  If you aren't calling in until after 9, then call DVC.


----------



## Doingitagain

There is a whole thread on masks if people want to go there for info.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-sold-face-masks.3804369/page-5#post-62013534


----------



## Marionnette

merry_nbright said:


> It doesn’t seem to say anything about an extra charge, either. Maybe this is how things will be done for the time being?


No. It’s still says that if you’re staying on points, that housekeeping will stick to the usual 4th and 8th day schedule if you don’t decline it.


----------



## planecrazy63

Some people are starting to report AP dates updated in MDE in another group. Mine haven't yet, but see 20 reports they are.... another step that was required prior to reservations in the park being available.


----------



## SaintsManiac

planecrazy63 said:


> Some people are starting to report AP dates updated in MDE in another group. Mine haven't yet, but see 20 reports they are.... another step that was required prior to reservations in the park being available.



Can you give an example?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

planecrazy63 said:


> Some people are starting to report AP dates updated in MDE in another group. Mine haven't yet, but see 20 reports they are.... another step that was required prior to reservations in the park being available.



Updated to what? Extended by the amount of days the parks closed?


----------



## Anthony Vito

vinotinto said:


> To me, the most important aspect of the changes taking place is the long-term impact. Reading through comments (mostly in other threads, as the folks that hang out in this thread are very informed), there are many people that think that what is happening this Summer and Fall will have minor impact on their 2021 plans. But, we've learned that the Reservations System is here to stay through at least Sept 2021 (based on the leaks to British TAs). There are strong rumors that Park Hopping will be unlikely for a while (again based on leaks from British TAs).
> 
> And with clear indications that Disney wants to host future NBA and sports tournaments, we could see similar scenarios where guests are bumped or moved to options that were not their first choice well after they booked. Or, allowed to stay at the resorts, but their experience severely impacted. Don't get me wrong, I am a stockholder, and I am delighted that the NBA will be at Disney. But, I have to be concerned about the long term impact on individual experiences. We stayed at CSR in October 2019 and we loved the resort, but there were inconveniences due to preference given to conventions (for example, bars/restaurants closed to the public so groups/conventions could use the space for private events). That is small potatoes, but you could see the impact if Disney becomes the destination for high-profile tournaments, etc. Great for me as a stockholder. Not so great for me as an individual holding a reservation.


I don't think the future tournaments would have much of an impact.  Given the issues with planning for next season as it is, the likelihood of any such tournament would be in 2022 at the earliest.  Then it would probably not be any different then any other convention event or the Pro Bowl, etc.  They'd likely block rooms well in advance.  There would also not be a "bubble" required (if we're still dealing with that as a necessity in a year-and-a-half, we'll have bigger concerns), so there wouldn't be as much need to keep guests away.  There would probably be some separation for normal reasons (not having people bothering the players), but probably not much at all.  There would also be the possibility by then that the players themselves would be housed offsite.  Additionally, assuming normality again by then, the games would likely be open to the public and have fans in attendance, so guests could go to an NBA game on Disney property while there on vacation.


----------



## Katrina Y

Spridell said:


> It is.  First time i saw it was yesterday.


It was there last week when I updated my in check.


----------



## planecrazy63

Examples (From the Disney AP group on Faceback):

1. From January 2021 to May 2021
2.12/19/20 to 4/15/21
3. 1/6/21 to 5/3/21
4.Gold pass extended 4 months


----------



## DGsAtBLT

planecrazy63 said:


> Examples (From the Disney AP group on Faceback):
> 
> 1. From January 2021 to May 2021
> 2.12/19/20 to 4/15/21
> 3. 1/6/21 to 5/3/21
> 4.Gold pass extended 4 months



So that’s nothing extra despite everything going on .

Guess I get to wait on hold . This Canadian would really appreciate a toll free line right about now.


----------



## SarahC97

planecrazy63 said:


> Examples (From the Disney AP group on Faceback):
> 
> 1. From January 2021 to May 2021
> 2.12/19/20 to 4/15/21
> 3. 1/6/21 to 5/3/21
> 4.Gold pass extended 4 months


Anyone with an expired AP have it extended yet?


----------



## jenushkask8s

Shelleyfs said:


> I don't remember there being an option before on MDE to refuse housekeeping for DVC members.  I am not sure if it is new.
> 
> View attachment 501721



I just logged in to update our housekeeping preferences on our July reservation and after I saved, I immediately got a text from Disney letting me know that they received my online check in updates and to preserve social distancing by going directly to my room upon arrival.

I'd never gotten a text from them when updating my online check in info before so this is something new (for me).


----------



## Devil13

planecrazy63 said:


> Examples (From the Disney AP group on Faceback):
> 
> 1. From January 2021 to May 2021
> 2.12/19/20 to 4/15/21
> 3. 1/6/21 to 5/3/21
> 4.Gold pass extended 4 months



4 months ain't gonna cut it if they require park reservations and remove hopping. An additional 4 months on top of when those restrictions are lifted makes more sense.


----------



## Rxdr2013

my passes (gold for my family and silver for my sister in laws) still expire in September


----------



## cakebaker

planecrazy63 said:


> Examples (From the Disney AP group on Faceback):
> 
> 1. From January 2021 to May 2021
> 2.12/19/20 to 4/15/21
> 3. 1/6/21 to 5/3/21
> 4.Gold pass extended 4 months


They’re going to start the clock with an extremely limited partial opening??? Ours are still showing their original expiration date.


----------



## LSUmiss

SarahC97 said:


> Anyone with an expired AP have it extended yet?


Seems more important to update that first but what do I know?!


----------



## HikingFam

Devil13 said:


> 4 months ain't gonna cut it if they require park reservations and remove hopping. An additional 4 months on top of when those restrictions are lifted makes more sense.



 Right?! Is the refund still an option? Did we ever find out how they are calculating refunds? Maybe I could use that to offset the money we will lose on our nonrefundable DVC rental.


----------



## mcmry5

Devil13 said:


> 4 months ain't gonna cut it if they require park reservations and remove hopping. An additional 4 months on top of when those restrictions are lifted makes more sense.



Take this for what it’s worth, but when I called about my AP yesterday, I asked if there were plans to compensate guests for loss of park hopping privileges and the CM said there are still conversations happening around all of that. (Not sure if “all of that” meant park hopping in general or compensation or something else entirely).


----------



## RivShore

SaintsManiac said:


> I highly doubt that number is accurate anyway.



As usual it is fake news -here's the actual article - the $263 was for GD

https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-disney...ino-grand-floridian-yacht-club-233256582.html


----------



## mcmry5

HikingFam said:


> Right?! Is the refund still an option? Did we ever find out how they are calculating refunds? Maybe I could use that to offset the money we will lose on our nonrefundable DVC rental.



I was able to submit a request to have Disney reimburse me for the closed days. The CM said it should take a few days to see that money refunded. She did stress that once I submitted the request for a partial refund that it was a final decision and I would not be able to call back and change my mind and ask for the extension instead. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fingers crossed they’ll do something more on an individual level. I would be so so happy if they let us freeze until we could return. I’m sad our big year of Disney turned into this mess. We had 6 days of AP use and will be refunded 4 months worth on over $1000 per pass.


----------



## NYC1982

Do we think that the rising numbers in Florida over the past week will affect WDW's reopening at all?  Or is too much in the works now?


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fingers crossed they’ll do something more on an individual level. I would be so so happy if they let us freeze until we could return. I’m sad our big year of Disney turned into this mess. We had 6 days of AP use and will be refunded 4 months worth on over $1000 per pass.


I started my AP mid February...at least we got 2 visits out of our AP before the shutdown  

I was going to upgrade our FL weekday APs to Gold when we went back to the park in May but obviously that didn't happen and instead of waiting to upgrade to Gold we just went ahead and got APs to all of BG/SW parks in the U.S. for less than the Disney Gold upgrade would have cost


----------



## jbreen2010

andyman8 said:


> Ok, this isn't going to help, but I'm feeling confident that "soon" is becoming "very soon." Wish I knew when that would be, but I don't. However, with the NBA information "leaked," there already seems to be a bit firmer of an idea of what the next steps are (that's a definitive change from even this weekend). Here's all I'm going to share:
> 
> Value/Mod guests are going to be upset about some things. DVC Members are going to be upset about some things. AP holders are going to be upset about some things.




do you know something you can elaborate on further?  I'm only going to be upset if i've been strung along for a 3rd time this year by disney just to be cancelled on completely.


----------



## MaC410

NYC1982 said:


> Do we think that the rising numbers in Florida over the past week will affect WDW's reopening at all?  Or is too much in the works now?



I don't think it will stop the overall reopening unless it get's really bad but it may affect how slowly other resorts and restaurants open and how slowly capacity increases.

EDIT: I see your name says NYC so it may also affect when the tri-state quarantine goes away since it seems like Florida wants a scapegoat.


----------



## AmberMV

jbreen2010 said:


> do you know something you can elaborate on further?  I'm only going to be upset if i've been strung along for a 3rd time this year by disney just to be cancelled on completely.


I don't think our insiders can share any more than they are willing to.  It could risk their jobs or their family/friend's jobs.  All we can do is be impatiently patient and wait for soon to be now


----------



## one_cat

Shelleyfs said:


> I don't remember there being an option before on MDE to refuse housekeeping for DVC members.  I am not sure if it is new.
> 
> View attachment 501721


Last time we were at Disney on points they insisted on being in our room every day - for our security - and were upset when we slept in one day.  That must not be a thing anymore.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> I don't think our insiders can share any more than they are willing to.  It could risk their jobs or their family/friend's jobs.  All we can do is be impatiently patient and wait for soon to be now



I thought very soon meant that soon was today but I think I was wrong and soon is probably just later this week  Unless very soon is tonight! I still have a tiny bit of hope.

I really just want to know if they are going to make value guests pay to move resorts or not. Hopefully we will know... shortly


----------



## Shelleyfs

I would be surprised if they stop the security checks/garbage emptying.  People made such a fuss over it and Disney didn't budge.


----------



## chicagoshannon

NYC1982 said:


> Do we think that the rising numbers in Florida over the past week will affect WDW's reopening at all?  Or is too much in the works now?


It's not going to affect anything.  Most of the cases are sub-clinical meaning not hospitalized and a good deal are also asymptomatic.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I thought very soon meant that soon was today but I think I was wrong and soon is probably just later this week  Unless very soon is tonight! I still have a tiny bit of hope.
> 
> I really just want to know if they are going to make value guests pay to move resorts or not. Hopefully we will know... shortly



We'll know by July 10th I'm sure.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I thought very soon meant that soon was today but I think I was wrong and soon is probably just later this week  Unless very soon is tonight! I still have a tiny bit of hope.
> 
> I really just want to know if they are going to make value guests pay to move resorts or not. Hopefully we will know... shortly


The way Andy put it it really sounded like soon was going to be today.  It still may, but soon could also be for our usual Friday night news dump.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> It's easy you just sleep in your car I think that's what it costs to park there now.


I was actually going to say earlier that it must be the rate for pitching a tent in the parking lot, but your idea is more accurate.  They would charge more for the tent!


----------



## TropicalDIS

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??



Lakers and Clippers are both staying at GDT. Which I could see at $263/night. Yahoo put the wrong hotel picture. perhaps that’s not too shocking.


----------



## koszmok

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I thought very soon meant that soon was today but I think I was wrong and soon is probably just later this week  Unless very soon is tonight! I still have a tiny bit of hope.
> 
> *I really just want to know if they are going to make value guests pay to move resorts or not. Hopefully we will know... shortly *



That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.

Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?

I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?

ALSO I just saw some really surprising price here in the last couple of post. If Disney can give this kinda discount for group/block bookings why couldn`t/wouldn`t give similar to their guests ?


----------



## AmberMV

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?


So far the free moves have only been for those reservations_* before*_ July 11, when the parks reopen.  We do not know how Disney will handle moves or cancellations for guests July 11 and after yet.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?



I'm pretty sure that as long as they give a refund they wouldn't have to do anything else. 

I just selfishly want to know *very soon* because my backup has a 30 day cancelation policy


----------



## skeeter31

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?
> 
> ALSO I just saw some really surprising price here in the last couple of post. If Disney can give this kinda discount for group/block bookings why couldn`t/wouldn`t give similar to their guests ?


They’re not required to do anything, especially if they’re going to be giving your money back if you decline the move (most likely with a discount on a future booking).

And that price quoted for the NBA is from a Yahoo article, mistaking the price of GDT with a picture of Poly. No one knows for sure what the NBA is actually paying for rooms.


----------



## gottalovepluto

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?


There is no legal requirement. Disney, like all other hotels, can cancel your reservation at any time and walk you regardless of if they have access to other rooms but they are required to refund you.

I believe the moving of folks now if they keep the same dates bodes well for folks coming later if their hotel is closed that they too might be moved at no cost.


----------



## npatellye

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?
> 
> ALSO I just saw some really surprising price here in the last couple of post. If Disney can give this kinda discount for group/block bookings why couldn`t/wouldn`t give similar to their guests ?


Also not a lawyer. However, I believe the fine print on reservations states that Disney can cancel reservations at any time, for any reason. Should they? No. I think it would be awful PR to boot value guests who could not pay for a move. But, at this point, they may not have enough rooms to move people free of charge. I don’t know.


----------



## kariyava

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?
> 
> ALSO I just saw some really surprising price here in the last couple of post. If Disney can give this kinda discount for group/block bookings why couldn`t/wouldn`t give similar to their guests ?



If Disney decides not to open your resort, and you don't want to pay to upgrade, then they have to give you a refund.  There is no legal requirement that they upgrade you for free (though they certainly could and arguably should).


----------



## vinotinto

planecrazy63 said:


> Some people are starting to report AP dates updated in MDE in another group. Mine haven't yet, but see 20 reports they are.... another step that was required prior to reservations in the park being available.


That's a step in the right direction!


SarahC97 said:


> Anyone with an expired AP have it extended yet?


My pass that expired during the closing is still not showing.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> We'll know by July 10th I'm sure.


You know, I’m actually not so sure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Does anyone know if we have to call for an AP refund before they extend the pass?


----------



## koszmok

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm pretty sure that as long as they give a refund they wouldn't have to do anything else.
> 
> I just selfishly want to know *very soon* because my backup has a 30 day cancelation policy



I have a couple of non refundable trans Atlantic flight tickets... so I`d be out of pocket with a lot of money even If they refund my holiday completely.  And I don`t want to go to Universal or anywhere else beside WDW. I`m strange I know


----------



## Eeyore daily

TropicalDIS said:


> Lakers and Clippers are both staying at GDT. Which I could see at $263/night. Yahoo put the wrong hotel picture. perhaps that’s not too shocking.


It's fine journalism skills. I thought it was funny how they made it seem like a big deal that the top teams weren't staying in the very expensive Grand Floridian


----------



## NoTime42

DGsAtBLT said:


> Does anyone know if we have to call for an AP refund before they extend the pass?


I think they sent emails asking to call and choose the partial refund option, otherwise they may default to the extension.
(I called Friday the 1st time to make sure I was set for the extension, and they said I was already set for the extension)
The rules are a bit different for FL AP’s on the monthly plans.


----------



## yulilin3

planecrazy63 said:


> Some people are starting to report AP dates updated in MDE in another group. Mine haven't yet, but see 20 reports they are.... another step that was required prior to reservations in the park being available.


Can you provide a link


----------



## Anthony Vito

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where can you get a $263/night room at GF??





disland7 said:


> That’s what I was thinking - who researched for that article?!?


It's obviously for Coronado Springs pricing.  Lakers and Clippers are staying at Gran Destino, so someone obviously looked up Coronado Springs pricing and that's what likely came up, although that's probably not even for the tower.  I think many reports are that they are staying at CSR and don't specify further to GDT.  Someone then pulled the wrong stock photo from a Disney hotel.


----------



## Shelleyfs

People are posting on the large facebook groups about their AP being extended.  I don't know if we are allowed to name them, so I won't.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

NoTime42 said:


> I think they sent emails asking to call and choose the partial refund option, otherwise they may default to the extension.
> (I called Friday the 1st time to make sure I was set for the extension, and they said I was already set for the extension)
> The rules are a bit different for FL AP’s on the monthly plans.



Thanks.

Is there an email we can use to contact someone or do we have to use the passholder line?


----------



## NoTime42

yulilin3 said:


> Can you provide a link


I’ve seen similar reports in a Facebook AP group (but my Facebook app doesn’t like to make links)


----------



## Dis5150

So some good news? We got our magic bands for our trip in June that we moved to December.   Also, our plans say to go in and choose our magic bands for our December trip.


----------



## vinotinto

Just got an email from Disney Destinations and jumped out of my seat. Alas, it's only a notification that Disneyland is reopening

*Disneyland Resort Proposes Plans to Begin Phased Reopening July 9, with Proposed Reopening of Theme Parks July 17*

Sixty-five years to the date after the historic opening of Disneyland park, we are planning to open our theme park gates once again on July 17, 2020, welcoming guests back to the Disneyland Resort


----------



## Violetspider

Welp, my nephew just threw in the towel on our replacement DVC booking for the end of July. Too many unknowns. I wish Disney had gotten some of the details on the reservation system out to us by now. His family doesn't do a lot of research and they have never been on any forums or read any blogs. The info I was giving them wasn't cutting it. Guess I can get back to my life for awhile. It's been fun, sort of! Best of luck everyone, I hope your trips end up being amazing! No Sven/Flynn/Finn is out for now...


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Krandor said:


> We'll know by July 10th I'm sure.



I hope so! That's the day we check in!! Jokes on Disney because I'm showing up to Wally World like Clark Griswold, whether I hear something by then or not!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel like I’m racing against the clock before an extension happens trying to get a calling card number so I can call the passholder line. Get. A. Toll. Free. Number.


----------



## shoegal9

DGsAtBLT said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is there an email we can use to contact someone or do we have to use the passholder line?



You can just call the VIPassholder line. I did that last Friday to request the refund option.


----------



## koszmok

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel like I’m racing against the clock before an extension happens trying to get a calling card number so I can call the passholder line. Get. A. Toll. Free. Number.



I`m not sure it helps but that`s what I use to call US numbers free from Europe

https://www.voipstunt.com/dashboard


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> The way Andy put it it really sounded like soon was going to be today.  It still may, but soon could also be for our usual Friday night news dump.


I apologize if that's what I made it sound like; I just meant sooner rather than later, not necessarily this morning. I don't have any dates or times, but with more decisions being made and things picking up and starting to "leak," my logical conclusion is we're going to start getting more concrete information sooner rather than later. That is a departure from even this weekend when there just a lot of radio silence or "nobody knows what's going on."

And just to reiterate, based on what I heard, as long as you're flexible, open, and manage your expectations, I think you'll be fine. Also, to reiterate, what I and others post here should be taken as rumor, so please don't cancel or change your trip based on what I or others say. Wait until Disney comes out with an official statement. Things change; I can tell you the plans that are being discussed now are very different than the ones discussed in May and are eons apart from what they were thinking about in March. All I'm saying is _some_ of the forthcoming news may disappoint AP holders, Value/Mod guests, and DVC members. Disappointing but not devastating. Manage your expectations, and on the bright side, I think it will provide more clarity.


----------



## cakebaker

Shelleyfs said:


> People are posting on the large facebook groups about their AP being extended.  I don't know if we are allowed to name them, so I won't.


 The group I’m in has 45k members, not a word about AP’s being extended. Sure would be nice if we could link.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

andyman8 said:


> I apologize if that's what I made it sound like; I just meant sooner rather than later, not necessarily this morning. I don't have any dates or times, but with more decisions being made and things picking up and starting to "leak," my logical conclusion is we're going to start getting more concrete information sooner rather than later. That is a departure from even this weekend when there just a lot of radio silence or "nobody knows what's going on."
> 
> And just to reiterate, based on what I heard, as long as you're flexible, open, and manage your expectations, I think you'll be fine. Also, to reiterate, what I and others post here should be taken as rumor, so please don't cancel or change your trip based on what I or others say. Wait until Disney comes out with an official statement. Things change; I can tell you the plans that are being discussed now are very different than the ones discussed in May and are eons apart from what they were thinking about in March. All I'm saying is _some_ of the forthcoming news may disappoint AP holders, Value/Mod guests, and DVC members. Disappointing but not devastating. Manage your expectations, and on the bright side, I think it will provide more clarity.



Value resort peasantry may now spend the rest of the afternoon analyzing disappointing vs devastating.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> The group I’m in has 45k members, not a word about AP’s being extended. Sure would be nice if we could link.



Ive seen a few people extended in the 200k+ group.


----------



## aweehughes

WonderlandisReality said:


> Value resort peasantry may now spend the rest of the afternoon analyzing disappointing vs devastating.


Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> I apologize if that's what I made it sound like; I just meant sooner rather than later, not necessarily this morning. I don't have any dates or times, but with more decisions being made and things picking up and starting to "leak," my logical conclusion is we're going to start getting more concrete information sooner rather than later. That is a departure from even this weekend when there just a lot of radio silence or "nobody knows what's going on."
> 
> And just to reiterate, based on what I heard, as long as you're flexible, open, and manage your expectations, I think you'll be fine. Also, to reiterate, what I and others post here should be taken as rumor, so please don't cancel or change your trip based on what I or others say. Wait until Disney comes out with an official statement. Things change; I can tell you the plans that are being discussed now are very different than the ones discussed in May and are eons apart from what they were thinking about in March. All I'm saying is _some_ of the forthcoming news may disappoint AP holders, Value/Mod guests, and DVC members. Disappointing but not devastating. Manage your expectations, and on the bright side, I think it will provide more clarity.


When the parks open July 11, won’t everyone be in a DVC or the FW cabin? Is the “disappointment” going to based on Your Original booking, before being moved?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.



we are also hoping to stay where we booked. And I would probably prefer a move to pop or movies over an upgrade at a mod or deluxe. I like outdoor hallways in a pandemic


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.



Oh, I hope that is all it is.  I am a very happy value girl


----------



## AmberMV

My APs were just extended 4 months in MDE. I just checked.


----------



## planecrazy63

cakebaker said:


> The group I’m in has 45k members, not a word about AP’s being extended. Sure would be nice if we could link.


The group is called Annual Passholds - Walt Disney World Resort and is a private group with >200K members on Facebook. I can't link to it directly, but you can join.


----------



## Moliphino

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.



Same, I'd prefer Pop over some of the "upgrades" people have gotten. I'd be perfectly happy to get to stay at Pop for our August trip.


----------



## PrincessV

I;'m having a hard time keeping up with which thread I've posted in - I think I've only lurked here lol!

Anyway, I'm not in whatever FB groups are posting about AP extensions, but mine was, indeed, extended a short while ago. Details:

Gold AP. Expired Mar 2020, renewed in Jan, so new expiration was Mar 2021 when parks closed. I now have a July 2021 expiration and the number of day added are exactly the number of days I had left on the old AP when parks closed, plus the days parks are closed with a July 11 reopen date, minus the April blockout days. So, no additional time, only what we were told in the first place. I'm on monthly payments and had requested that my renewal be canceled altogether, but if that was not possible to postpone payments and extend the expiration date.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> My APs were just extended 4 months in MDE. I just checked.


I was really hoping they weren’t going to extend them based on a 7/11 opening date and were going to keep the clock running for a while longer.


----------



## bffer

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.


I'm perfectly fine at a value resort. We only shower and sleep there anyway. --- Although I wouldn't mind a lateral move to AOA or Pop, since I prefer them to the All Stars.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> When the parks open July 11, won’t everyone be in a DVC or the FW cabin? Is the “disappointment” going to based on Your Original booking, before being moved?


the changes to reservations only go up to July 11th so far.
People with reservations after don't know if they will be able to be moved, can stay or need to cancel


----------



## bernina

Katrina Y said:


> It was there last week when I updated my in check.



Same. I'm at a DVC Resort (and member) but a cash stay through undercover tourist.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> I was really hoping they weren’t going to extend them based on a 7/11 opening date and were going to keep the clock running for a while longer.


Agreed, Shanghai did it better IMO. Unless this is only step 1 and they will put additional time on them "soon"


----------



## Jrb1979

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9271447
Not sure if anyone has seen this yet. It gives an idea of how WDW's reservation system might work. Looks like you will have to schedule not just your day but your time to enter too. Not surprised as most other parks with reservations are doing the same.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SarahC97 said:


> Anyone with an expired AP have it extended yet?


Just checked DH's (platinum). Still says expiring July 2.


----------



## SaintsManiac

bffer said:


> I'm perfectly fine at a value resort. We only shower and sleep there anyway. --- Although I wouldn't mind a lateral move to AOA or Pop, since I prefer them to the All Stars.



with shorter park hours you’ll be at the resort more. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> My APs were just extended 4 months in MDE. I just checked.


What kind? You were one who was posting earlier that if hadn’t changed yet, right? So it literally just happened?


----------



## SarahC97

I'm happy to hear that they're doing this now. I've really been worried about making park reservations for my trip at the end of July. My APs haven't been extended yet, but I'm so happy they're working on them!


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> What kind? You were one who was posting earlier that if hadn’t changed yet, right? So it literally just happened?


Happened within the last hour.  I have FL res. Weekday APs.  Exp went from Feb 2021 to June 2021


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

andyman8 said:


> I apologize if that's what I made it sound like; I just meant sooner rather than later, not necessarily this morning. I don't have any dates or times, but with more decisions being made and things picking up and starting to "leak," my logical conclusion is we're going to start getting more concrete information sooner rather than later. That is a departure from even this weekend when there just a lot of radio silence or "nobody knows what's going on."
> 
> And just to reiterate, based on what I heard, as long as you're flexible, open, and manage your expectations, I think you'll be fine. Also, to reiterate, what I and others post here should be taken as rumor, so please don't cancel or change your trip based on what I or others say. Wait until Disney comes out with an official statement. Things change; I can tell you the plans that are being discussed now are very different than the ones discussed in May and are eons apart from what they were thinking about in March. All I'm saying is _some_ of the forthcoming news may disappoint AP holders, Value/Mod guests, and DVC members. Disappointing but not devastating. Manage your expectations, and on the bright side, I think it will provide more clarity.


As an AP with moderate reservations, i guess I should expect a double-dip of disappointment, with a topping of non-magical sprinkles!


----------



## NOLA_Tink

WonderlandisReality said:


> we are also hoping to stay where we booked. And I would probably prefer a move to pop or movies over an upgrade at a mod or deluxe. I like outdoor hallways in a pandemic



I agree 100%!!!  I booked a value mainly because outdoor corridors and rooms with independent air conditioners seem much less infectious than indoor hallways that circulate air into guests' rooms. I also have to laugh at "I like outdoor hallways in a pandemic" because I never thought I'd have to preface anything with "I like _____ in a pandemic," but here we are!


----------



## merry_nbright

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Just checked DH's (platinum). Still says expiring July 2.



I’ve got 2 Platinum passes on my account and neither have been extended yet.


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> My APs were just extended 4 months in MDE. I just checked.


 Ours are all still the same. Can you ask for a refund after they extend or does that have to be done before? If so, we need to get that call in as we’re definitely doing the refund. Mine is a voucher, but the rest of the family have activated AP’s.


----------



## LSUmiss

SarahC97 said:


> I'm happy to hear that they're doing this now. I've really been worried about making park reservations for my trip at the end of July. My APs haven't been extended yet, but I'm so happy they're working on them!


It would also seem this change & the message Disney put out about making sure your park tickets are linked to mde might mean they’re going to open up the park reservation system...SOON.


----------



## skeeter31

Just checked again, and now my APs are removed from both the app and the website. My platinum APs had expired 5/8 but should still be extended. Will be interesting to see if they get re-added to MDE with a new expiration date. I hadn’t renewed them prior to their expiring as we wanted to see what the new expiration date was going to be.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> It would also seem this change & the message Disney put out about making sure your park tickets are linked to mde might mean they’re going to open up the park reservation system...SOON.


Yes -- sooooooooonnnnnn!!!


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Ours are all still the same. Can you ask for a refund after they extend or does that have to be done before? If so, we need to get that call in as we’re definitely doing the refund. Mine is a voucher, but the rest of the family have activated AP’s.


I do not know what their rules will be, but the reasonable thing for Disney to do would be to get all their ducks in a row, tell their guests what the ducks are and let us, the guests, decide if we want to duck hunt or hop into our camo trucks and go home...

(not sure if everyone followed the metaphors but we're all pretty exhausted with the run around by now  )


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.


Me too at my mod!


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

WonderlandisReality said:


> Value resort peasantry may now spend the rest of the afternoon analyzing disappointing vs devastating.


Me! I am Value resort peasants analyzing every word!


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> I was really hoping they weren’t going to extend them based on a 7/11 opening date and were going to keep the clock running for a while longer.


 It’s yet another thing I find ridiculous. A partial park opening with as many cuts as they’re making should not start the clock.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Ours are all still the same. Can you ask for a refund after they extend or does that have to be done before? If so, we need to get that call in as we’re definitely doing the refund. Mine is a voucher, but the rest of the family have activated AP’s.



I just called and the CM said she would request refund before they get auto extended, but that was her opinion not fact FWIW.


----------



## BrianR

andyman8 said:


> I apologize if that's what I made it sound like; I just meant sooner rather than later, not necessarily this morning. I don't have any dates or times, but with more decisions being made and things picking up and starting to "leak," my logical conclusion is we're going to start getting more concrete information sooner rather than later. That is a departure from even this weekend when there just a lot of radio silence or "nobody knows what's going on."
> 
> And just to reiterate, based on what I heard, as long as you're flexible, open, and manage your expectations, I think you'll be fine. Also, to reiterate, what I and others post here should be taken as rumor, so please don't cancel or change your trip based on what I or others say. Wait until Disney comes out with an official statement. Things change; I can tell you the plans that are being discussed now are very different than the ones discussed in May and are eons apart from what they were thinking about in March. All I'm saying is _some_ of the forthcoming news may disappoint AP holders, Value/Mod guests, and DVC members. Disappointing but not devastating. Manage your expectations, and on the bright side, I think it will provide more clarity.





Bibbobboo2u said:


> As an AP with moderate reservations, i guess I should expect a double-dip of disappointment, with a topping of non-magical sprinkles!



So first part of the trip I have 2 reservations, Pop Preferred and AKL Jambo Club level, second part is Poly DVC, and we have APs.  So do I get extra credit or something?  Does this "disappointment" stack or does it overlap?


----------



## bernina

MaC410 said:


> EDIT: I see your name says NYC so it may also affect when the tri-state quarantine goes away since it seems like Florida wants a scapegoat.



Definitely not questioning you specifically on this but I've seen it mentioned several times that the tri state area is a scapegoat. To me if those folks are not allowed into Florida, then it prevents them from being used as a scapegoat for rising cases?


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> I do not know what their rules will be, but the reasonable thing for Disney to do would be to get all their ducks in a row, tell their guests what the ducks are and let us, the guests, decide if we want to duck hunt or hop into our camo trucks and go home...
> 
> (not sure if everyone followed the metaphors but we're all pretty exhausted with the run around by now  )



 Well that would be the right thing to do, but if reports are accurate, that’s not the option they’re going with.


----------



## Eric Smith

koszmok said:


> That`s what bothers me most. I just don`t understand how would they expect from someone to pay for a Deluxe resort If they booked a Value at the first place? I guess for most of us (who booked value) it won`t be affordable. I`m happy for those who can afford to upgrade for Deluxe/WF Campfround Cabins .... but I guess it won`t be an option for everyone.
> 
> Also If the parks are open and some resort open and Disney decide not to open a resort where someone is booked wouldn`t they require to move those guest to an open resort if there is availability?
> 
> I`m no lawyer and have no idea about the legal requirements .  Any help/thought with this?
> 
> ALSO I just saw some really surprising price here in the last couple of post. If Disney can give this kinda discount for group/block bookings why couldn`t/wouldn`t give similar to their guests ?


I believe they legally could cancel people's reservations if the resort wasn't open.  However, I doubt Disney will do this in practice.  I expect that they will move people for free to an open resort.  I don't know if they'll eventually open one resort from each category and then just consolidate guests there or if they'll start opening deluxe resorts and move everyone to those.  I would be surprised if Disney started a policy of mass cancellations for people with trips already booked.


----------



## FatBambi

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.


Oh, if they let me stay at my All Star Resort and THAT'S my disappointing news, I'll be in heaven. We just can't afford to pay for an upgrade, and I would be devastated if they canceled us. I just want_* a*_ trip. I don't need fancy extras. TAKE MY MONEY. (Deffo over here analyzing disappointing vs devastating)


----------



## woody337

LSUmiss said:


> It would also seem this change & the message Disney put out about making sure your park tickets are linked to mde might mean they’re going to open up the park reservation system...SOON.


I bought a park/resort ticket package though Disney, those should be all linked and ready correct?


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Well that would be the right thing to do, but if reports are accurate, that’s not the option they’re going with.


And that would be a shame.  I know they are more complicated than Shanghai but Shanghai kind of set an expectation that a similar model would be followed at other Disney parks.  I am truly hoping that the 4 month closure extension is just Phase 1 and they will add the additional time onto it in Phase 2 of AP extensions.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501751


Is that NEW RESERVATIONS for the parks at DLR??


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Is that NEW RESERVATIONS for the parks at DLR??


Yes and I would expect WDW to be the same. Not rolled out yet tho.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501751


Reservations are live for Disneyland?


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

aweehughes said:


> Disappointing for some of the peasantry might be the fact that they're going to get that value/moderate they booked and not the 3BD Grand villa or Bungalow they were counting on. For the record, I'm one of the peasants, but I was looking forward to my stay at Pop.


I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> Reservations are live for Disneyland?


No


----------



## ONUAtrain

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501751



You caught the deleted tweet too. No mention of anything on the webpage.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Yes and I would expect WDW to be the same. Not rolled out yet tho.


Where did you find the sample?


----------



## rteetz

ONUAtrain said:


> You caught the deleted tweet too. No mention of anything on the webpage.


Originally from WDWmagic


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

I figured they would stagger the times you could reserve to get in but I would really hate not to be able to get a full day in the parks.  We are in the parks from open to close so with the shorten hours and that on top it would be a let down for us.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> No


So, a test of what it will be?


----------



## Carol Jackson

Scott tweeted that image and then deleted the tweet.


----------



## CastAStone

ONUAtrain said:


> You caught the deleted tweet too. No mention of anything on the webpage.


Full post with several images: https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...m-march-14th-to-july-16th.963870/post-9271374


----------



## yulilin3

My silver ap just got extended from 5/14 9/08 I had renewed during the closure


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> View attachment 501751



HAHA and my husband said that this would all be a good opportunity for a hyper planner like myself to "chill out" and "go with the flow" on our trips 

Now I get to blame our scheduled park arrival times on something other than my type A personality!


----------



## CastAStone

Or if you'd prefer to see all the images on this site:


mentos said:


> In case folks can’t view the images linked above:
> 
> Note: This is NOT in a production/live environment


----------



## AmberMV

Is anyone else just excited that THINGS ARE HAPPENING??? Not SOON but NOW!?


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> My silver ap just got extended from 5/14 9/08 I had renewed during the closure


 Is it possible they’re just extending those whose APs had expired during the closure so they can book reservations?


----------



## Disneysoule

AmberMV said:


> Is anyone else just excited that THINGS ARE HAPPENING??? Not SOON but NOW!?


I am excited!!! I just want to make reservations soon too!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

BrianR said:


> So first part of the trip I have 2 reservations, Pop Preferred and AKL Jambo Club level, second part is Poly DVC, and we have APs.  So do I get extra credit or something?  Does this "disappointment" stack or does it overlap?


I vote extra credit!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Is it possible they’re just extending those whose APs had expired during the closure so they can book reservations?



No there are some reports of 2021 expirations that have already been extended.

Possibly extending AP types that can only be purchased by FL residents or DVC first?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Too bad my AP expired right before they closed!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> Or if you'd prefer to see all the images on this site:


WOW!  Where did this come from - i missed something?


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> No there are some reports of 2021 expirations that have already been extended.
> 
> Possibly extending AP types that can only be purchased by FL residents or DVC first?



My DVC still expires 10/6/20. I’ll monitor


----------



## koszmok

FatBambi said:


> Oh, if they let me stay at my All Star Resort and THAT'S my disappointing news, I'll be in heaven. We just can't afford to pay for an upgrade, and I would be devastated if they canceled us. I just want_* a*_ trip. I don't need fancy extras. TAKE MY MONEY. (Deffo over here analyzing disappointing vs devastating)



Same here! Absolutely!


----------



## MouseMamaToMany

Still hoping they manage to get the expired APs reinstated and extended before pars reservations open up. My April trip was cancelled, and I would very much like a redo!


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> No there are some reports of 2021 expirations that have already been extended.
> 
> Possibly extending AP types that can only be purchased by FL residents or DVC first?


 Well, there goes that hope. We’re out of state AP’s, not DVC and have not been extended yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Well, there goes that hope. We’re out of state AP’s, not DVC and have not been extended yet.



Same and neither have we.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Not sure staggered times are needed with 4 parks compared to 2...other than the first few days


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Is it possible they’re just extending those whose APs had expired during the closure so they can book reservations?


Mine were not expired but they were extended


----------



## FinallyFL

FL resident, DVC and Gold AP still showing the original expiration date.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Did anyone else note the cancellation process on the screen shots and the penalty for no-show?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mrs Grumpy said:


> I figured they would stagger the times you could reserve to get in but I would really hate not to be able to get a full day in the parks.  We are in the parks from open to close so with the shorten hours and that on top it would be a let down for us.


Right with hours being down to eight a day, having to pick a time frame would take that down even further, but staggered entry makes sense. However I am giving WDW the benefit of the doubt that crowds will be SO low that it's plenty of time to do most things. Now who's being naive


----------



## MrsSmith07

Grabbed off Twitter. I know it’s on here in links, but keeps you from having to go too far from this page.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Did anyone else note the cancellation process on the screen shots and the penalty for no-show?


Looks like some bonus points are going to whoever it was that called the 3 strikes and you're out policy a couple dozen pages back!


----------



## MrsSmith07

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Did anyone else note the cancellation process on the screen shots and the penalty for no-show?



I’m mobile and can’t zoom in enough to read the fine print. Is there a penalty?


----------



## rteetz

No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.


----------



## Katrina Y

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Did anyone else note the cancellation process on the screen shots and the penalty for no-show?


I can’t see the print clearly, what is the penalty?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.


love this!!


----------



## Krandor

NOLA_Tink said:


> I hope so! That's the day we check in!! Jokes on Disney because I'm showing up to Wally World like Clark Griswold, whether I hear something by then or not!



"Sorry!  We're closed!  The Mouse outside should have told you"


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.




That seems fair actually. I am glad they would consider it, even though it shocks me!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.



I also can’t zoom, can you cancel day of?


----------



## MrsSmith07

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.



Seems more than fair, honestly could be a little more strict. That’s assuming there’s a way to cancel so you’re not a “no show”


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> I can’t see the print clearly, what is the penalty?


lol I can't read any of it either
we need an old eyes link


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure staggered times are needed with 4 parks compared to 2...other than the first few days


Guys, they already staggered the opening times.  This is probably why.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> It’s yet another thing I find ridiculous. A partial park opening with as many cuts as they’re making should not start the clock.


Yeah, this is absurd if all they're doing is extending for time closed. Like laughably absurd. You can't stay onsite, can't dine at the restaurants, might not be able to get into a park, _probably _can't park hop, numerous attractions will be closed... Basically: you see these are extenuating circumstances for our poor company so use it or lose it suckers!

And holy heck if I was a Tri-State holder... oof.

For those keeping score:
-Shanghai _still _hasn't started their AP clock
-Hong Kong is giving all APs an extra 30 days


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.


Lol, was that in Latin?


----------



## MaC410

DGsAtBLT said:


> I also can’t zoom, can you cancel day of?



It says to cancel by 11:59PM ET the day before.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like some bonus points are going to whoever it was that called the 3 strikes and you're out policy a couple dozen pages back!


I'll take my bow now


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah, this is absurd if all they're doing is extending for time closed. Like laughably absurd. You can't stay onsite, can't dine at the restaurants, might not be able to get into a park, _probably _can't park hop, numerous attractions will be closed... Basically: you see these are extenuating circumstances for our poor company so use it or lose it suckers!
> 
> And holy heck if I was a Tri-State holder... oof.
> 
> For those keeping score:
> -Shanghai _still _hasn't started their AP clock
> -Hong Kong is giving all APs an extra 30 days


They are offering a partial refund though right? Which is what I would do had my pass not expired in January before all the hoopla started.


----------



## aweehughes

rteetz said:


> No show 3 times in a 90 period and you can’t make a reservation for 30 days.


Is that for APs?


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Lol, was that in Latin?


That part wasn’t.


----------



## Eric Smith

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Looks like some bonus points are going to whoever it was that called the 3 strikes and you're out policy a couple dozen pages back!


Woohoo!  lol


----------



## rteetz

aweehughes said:


> Is that for APs?


I’d assume so as someone with a regular ticket likely won’t be back within 30 days anyways.


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> That seems fair actually. I am glad they would consider it, even though it shocks me!


They had to have some policy otherwise AP holders could just reserve any day they might go without much penalty.


----------



## cakebaker

MaC410 said:


> It says to cancel by 11:59PM ET the day before.


 Looks like stalking isn’t going away anytime soon then. lol


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I also can’t zoom, can you cancel day of?


They want you to cancel the day before.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> love this!!


What do you think will happen if Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?


----------



## aweehughes

rteetz said:


> I’d assume so as someone with a regular ticket likely won’t be back within 30 days anyways.


I was reading between the lines--I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Select up to four guests? So families with >2 kids are SOL? Or...?


----------



## one_cat

Mrs Grumpy said:


> I figured they would stagger the times you could reserve to get in but I would really hate not to be able to get a full day in the parks.  We are in the parks from open to close so with the shorten hours and that on top it would be a let down for us.


It would be a bummer to get that slot 5 minutes before the park closes.  . The type A personalities should love this...


----------



## AmberMV

As an AP holder, considering the times, I think it's fair to require cancellation the day before or lose reservation rights after the 3rd no show.  We all have to make *some* sacrifices, I just hope they will be doing some other things to balance all the sacrifices the guests are making right now other than a refund.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> They had to have some policy otherwise AP holders could just reserve any day they might go without much penalty.




I agree. Still shocked.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Katrina Y said:


> What do you think will happen if *when *Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?



 Fixed it for you.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> What do you think will happen if Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?


I would think the no show will process same as restaurants. They don't put those into the system until night time


----------



## aweehughes

Katrina Y said:


> What do you think will happen if Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?


You know that dining disclaimer that they read to you to that says you should allow 90 minutes to travel between venues? It just became 180 minutes. *purely conjecture*


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I’d assume so as someone with a regular ticket likely won’t be back within 30 days anyways.



I'd bet the penalty on dated tickets is the ticket is counted as used if you book a reservation and then no-show.   I'm also expectig when tickets go back on-sale dated tickets will make reservations when buying ticks.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> I’d assume so as someone with a regular ticket likely won’t be back within 30 days anyways.


 Wonder if that would exempt on site AP’s then? Not that it matters, if  aren’t going, you should cancel regardless.


----------



## Katrina Y

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Select up to four guests? So families with >2 kids are SOL? Or...?


This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


----------



## CastAStone

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Select up to four guests? So families with >2 kids are SOL? Or...?


I wouldn't read too much into that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> They want you to cancel the day before.



Kind of questioning that policy during a pandemic when the last thing you want to do is motivate people to come to the parks if they should be at home/in the hotel. Hopefully anyone who wakes up sick would just take the “hit”.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Katrina Y said:


> This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


We have 4 kids.


----------



## Sandiz08

Katrina Y said:


> This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


Could it have been that the test  dummy just had four guests with tickets? I’m sure that’s what it means in that example screenshot.


----------



## aweehughes

Katrina Y said:


> This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


Somebody's about to find out that they're not the favorite. 

Seriously, that's a problem. We regularly plan for 6 people on our trips (4 adults and 2 kids). No one else knows how to use MDE!


----------



## one_cat

Katrina Y said:


> What do you think will happen if Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?


It’s like ADRs.  You get an early bus and make sure you aren’t late.  It certainly removes any spontaneity that might have been left before now.


----------



## MaC410

I feel like I missed something with people suddenly asking about being late to their theme park reservation. Has it been a known thing that theme park reservations would be for a specific time?


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They had to have some policy otherwise AP holders could just reserve any day they might go without much penalty.


 They still can, just have to decide for sure the night before. Hopefully cancellations go back into the pool.


----------



## CastAStone

Sandiz08 said:


> Could it have been that the test  dummy just had four guests with tickets? I sure that’s what it means in that example screenshot.


This was my interpretation.


----------



## Katrina Y

aweehughes said:


> You know that dining disclaimer that they read to you to that says you should allow 90 minutes to travel between venues? It just became 180 minutes. *purely conjecture*


But with social distancing, I wouldn’t think they would want us all jammed in the entrance waiting.


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


This is a template preview of sorts so it could be different for resort guests. This appears to be for APs.


----------



## CastAStone

Katrina Y said:


> But with social distancing, I wouldn’t think they would want us all jammed in the entrance waiting.


Disneyland is different from Disneyworld in a lot of ways. The rules at Disney World I think will be different around timed entry.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> I'd bet the penalty on dated tickets is the ticket is counted as used if you book a reservation and then no-show.   I'm also expectig when tickets go back on-sale dated tickets will make reservations when buying ticks.


That's how other theme parks are proceeding.


----------



## aweehughes

MaC410 said:


> I feel like I missed something with people suddenly asking about being late to their theme park reservation. Has it been a known thing that theme park reservations would be for a specific time?


It's been a rumored thing since it's what Shanghai is doing. About 1,000 pages ago, the conjecture was that WDW would probably use a similar system.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

The cancellation part states:  If anyone in your party will not be visiting the reserved park(s) on the reserved date, be sure to remove the passholder or cancel the entire reservation by the day before (11:59pm ET).  Passholders who are a "no-show" for 3 reservations in a 90-day period will be unable to make more reservations for the next 30 days.


----------



## MaC410

aweehughes said:


> It's kind of been a known thing--it's what Shanghai is doing. About 1,000 pages ago, the conjecture was that WDW would probably use a similar system.



Hm, I didn't realize that. So in Shanghai you could only enter at a specific time and got a specific amount of time you could be in the park and then you had to leave?


----------



## Eric Smith

Katrina Y said:


> What do you think will happen if Disney transportation is full and you have to wait for the next vehicle which puts you late for your reservation?


I assume that you have at least a window in which to show up.  I think some other parks treat it as you show up at your time or any time later.


----------



## one_cat

I have to say I’m really glad we have some time to see how this works out for everyone else before we have to make our stay/cancel decision.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273354750940110850


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

.


----------



## aweehughes

MaC410 said:


> Hm, I didn't realize that. So in Shanghai you could only enter at a specific time and got a specific amount of time you could be in the park and then you had to leave?


So they have to reserve a specific time to space out entries into the park to prevent a backup at security and the gate. I don't know that they have "slots" where they have to leave at a specific time.

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/shanghai-disneyland-reopens-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## RamblingMad

Bibbobboo2u said:


> The cancellation part states:  If anyone in your party will not be visiting the reserved park(s) on the reserved date, be sure to remove the passholder or cancel the entire reservation by the day before (11:59pm ET).  Passholders who are a "no-show" for 3 reservations in a 90-day period will be unable to make more reservations for the next 30 days.



Is this the new Disney magic?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Does this mean if people cancel ..like a ADR ..that there will be open spots up for grabs day of ?


----------



## chicagoshannon

People will show up early for their reservation so there will be a back up anyway at Disney World.  I could see them potentially not doing the times at WDW.


----------



## Farro

So, I'm not understanding...

You pick a time to come or you are given one? You are only allotted a certain number of hours at park? And if you don't show up in a specific time-frame for your chosen time - what?

I thought conjecture was you picked a time to enter and then you could 
show up anytime after and stay the day...


----------



## aweehughes

Bibbobboo2u said:


> You are referring to the kids being the ones who know how to use it, right?
> Sorry - couldn't hep myself!


Can you tell it's the last day of school and this teacher is constantly reloading this page and her gradebook?!

The kids are learning--the other adults are mostly helpless and think that their Magicband is only linked to one trip.


----------



## MaC410

aweehughes said:


> So they have to reserve a specific time to space out entries into the park to prevent a backup at security and the gate. I don't know that they have "slots" where they have to leave at a specific time.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/shanghai-disneyland-reopens-intl-hnk/index.html



Gotcha, that makes sense. Since the reservation time is basically just there to spread out entry I'm sure they won't penalize people for showing up late. As long as you show up that day you'll probably be fine.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> So, I'm not understanding...
> 
> You pick a time to come or you are given one? You are only allotted a certain number of hours at park? And if you don't show up in a specific time-frame for your chosen time - what?
> 
> I thought conjecture was you picked a time to enter and then you couldn't show up anytime after and stay the day...




Unknown at this time.


----------



## tlmadden73

I know my local zoo (which has just opened up) is doing a "time" thing for entry .. but considering (for most families) a zoo is NOT an all day ordeal -- going at 9:00 am versus going at 1:00 PM isn't that much of a difference (even though you are paying the same entry price). 

I know Legoland Discovery Center (in Atlanta) had the same thing with timed entry tickets when I went. 

I know that a lot of museums do that. 

But again ... all those are examples of places where you don't need (or plan) to spend all day at. 
I can't imagine a theme park doing it because you get extremely less value for your dollar for not being able to go first thing (but then again .. some people may be okay with that .. there are plenty of people who only spend 6 hours tops at the parks).


----------



## DanSG

What is the point of an Annual Pass at this point??? I would rather have the parks closed then ruin the whole point of Disney World...


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Unknown at this time.



Got it.

If they want my vote, I hope you can stay the whole day. 

Way too complicated to try and dictate set hours for people to be in parks! I'm sure people can be spread through 4 parks.


----------



## NOLA_Tink

Krandor said:


> "Sorry!  We're closed!  The Mouse outside should have told you"


----------



## DanSG

What is going to stop someone from photoshopping a confirmation, showing up, and complaining?


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> They want you to cancel the day before.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Kind of questioning that policy during a pandemic when the last thing you want to do is motivate people to come to the parks if they should be at home/in the hotel. Hopefully anyone who wakes up sick would just take the “hit”.



I have to admit I'm shocked. I was one of those that truly believed they would not incentivize arriving sick during a pandemic. On the one hand, you cannot come to the parks if you have any pandemic symptoms, including headaches. On the other hand, they want you to cancel your reservation the day before. What if one of your kids wakes up with a fever? I guess you better hope that it doesn't happen 3 times! But, anyone traveling with family knows that stuff happens.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DanSG said:


> What is going to stop someone from photoshopping a confirmation, showing up, and complaining?



If it’s not in your MDE it’s not legit. All they have to do is scan your MB.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> I have to admit I'm shocked. I was one of those that truly believed they would not incentivize arriving sick during a pandemic. On the one hand, you cannot come to the parks if you have any pandemic symptoms, including headaches. On the other hand, they want you to cancel your reservation the day before. What if one of your kids wakes up with a fever? I guess you better hope that it doesn't happen 3 times! But, anyone traveling with family knows that stuff happens.



I feel like those rules might be for local annual pass holders? Week long trips probably won't run into cancelling 3 times within 90 days.


----------



## Jrb1979

tlmadden73 said:


> I know my local zoo (which has just opened up) is doing a "time" thing for entry .. but considering (for most families) a zoo is NOT an all day ordeal -- going at 9:00 am versus going at 1:00 PM isn't that much of a difference (even though you are paying the same entry price).
> 
> I know Legoland Discovery Center (in Atlanta) had the same thing with timed entry tickets when I went.
> 
> I know that a lot of museums do that.
> 
> But again ... all those are examples of places where you don't need (or plan) to spend all day at.
> I can't imagine a theme park doing it because you get extremely less value for your dollar for not being able to go first thing (but then again .. some people may be okay with that .. there are plenty of people who only spend 6 hours tops at the parks).


All other major theme parks are doing the same with timed entries. Six Flags and Cedar Fair are doing the same. They don't want everyone to show up for rope drop and make social distancing harder to enforce.


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> I have to admit I'm shocked. I was one of those that truly believed they would not incentivize arriving sick during a pandemic. On the one hand, you cannot come to the parks if you have any pandemic symptoms, including headaches. On the other hand, they want you to cancel your reservation the day before. What if one of your kids wakes up with a fever? I guess you better hope that it doesn't happen 3 times! But, anyone traveling with family knows that stuff happens.



The chances seem slim that this would happen. What are the odds that an out of state AP would no show 3 times then be mad about being locked out for 30 days?


----------



## FinallyFL

Better hope you don't wake up to one of Florida's lovely all day downpours on the morning of your third strike.


----------



## Sandisw

Sandiz08 said:


> Could it have been that the test  dummy just had four guests with tickets? I’m sure that’s what it means in that example screenshot.



This is what I think.  Someone can make the reservations for all.  But sometimes, groups may want to go different places, so if you don’t choose everyone, then they can choose something else.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> All other major theme parks are doing the same with timed entries. Six Flags and Cedar Fair are doing the same. They don't want everyone to show up for rope drop and make social distancing harder to enforce.


So it's more time in that matters rather than time out? If that makes sense.


----------



## MaC410

Farro said:


> So, I'm not understanding...
> 
> You pick a time to come or you are given one? You are only allotted a certain number of hours at park? And if you don't show up in a specific time-frame for your chosen time - what?
> 
> I thought conjecture was you picked a time to enter and then you could
> show up anytime after and stay the day...



I have a hard time believing they will be strict with showing up late. I think we can safely say there's no way they will make it so you only get a certain number of hours at a park. That would just be insanity to actually manage. I also don't think they are going to turn someone away who has a 9am reservation to enter but shows up at 11am. The reservation times are probably just to make sure everyone doesn't show up at once. The vast majority of people will probably show up at the times they are given where I don't think they will care if some people show up late. Obviously this is just all my opinion.


----------



## FatBambi

I mean, they could just have 9 and 11 as staggered opening times for DCA and DL like the 4 parks at WDW have different opening times. We still don't really have 100% confirmation that they're making you pick an entrance time. Maybe I looked at it wrong and am remembering wrong.


----------



## Eric Smith

DanSG said:


> What is the point of an Annual Pass at this point??? I would rather have the parks closed then ruin the whole point of Disney World...


What?


----------



## vinotinto

CastAStone said:


> Full post with several images: https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...m-march-14th-to-july-16th.963870/post-9271374


Thanks for linking the original source!

OK, so something that jumps out at me that could be useful or not useful is that it appears to list the ticket media that you will be using. That could *potentially* be different than the situation now, where as long as you have a valid ticket, AP, or AP voucher in your account to cover your FP days, you could make FPs and your FPs were not tied to a particular ticket type.

On the one hand, for those of us with multiple ticket media in our accounts, I'm hoping you can select which one you want to use, which would save time having to prioritize tickets.

On the other hand, if it automatically selects a particular ticket for you to use and you have to visit Guest Services to get it fixed, this will not solve anything and would just be the status quo.

A worse-case scenario, is if it links your park reservation *t*o that ticket or pass** and then you decide to use a different ticket or pass. In that case, would you lose your reservation?

So, I'm hoping these test screenshots do not mean that your reservation is tied to a *specific* ticket or pass, but rather to your MDE profile.


----------



## Jrb1979

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So it's more time in that matters rather than time out? If that makes sense.


Yeah I doubt they will make people leave after entering for the day. Just a way for Disney to avoid having too many people at the gate all at once


----------



## Kmedders

Jrb1979 said:


> Yeah I doubt they will make people leave after entering for the day. Just a way for Disney to avoid having too many people at the gate all at once


Exactly. How would they even manage that? A cast member is not going to be able to walk through the parks and remove people who have stayed in past their “window”. Makes a lot of sense to stagger the opening time though.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> I feel like those rules might be for local annual pass holders? Week long trips probably won't run into cancelling 3 times within 90 days.


I would think it is for Passholders, but that does not make it any better. It's the same issue of incentivizing guests with symptoms to go to the Park.


----------



## Spridell

During all this it never occured to me they would put time stamps on when you can come to the park.

I wonder how far out these times will go into the day.  I cant imagine people paying full price for only 3 or 4 hours in the park.

This is getting really crazy now............


----------



## LSUmiss

woody337 said:


> I bought a park/resort ticket package though Disney, those should be all linked and ready correct?


You should see them on mde.


----------



## Llama mama

I wish at this point , they would just send an email stating....
You were booked at YC 7/31-8/8 here’s your new resort info with room features.
You were booked with 9 day Park Hoppers ..... you can book 9 reservations days starting ......
Your dining booking date is.........
Heres your refund ( for PH) or this is what you owe.....
Cancel or Accept
Just to be done with all the calling back and forth. Let me know when my windows open and I can decide if I am going or not. Let me try to get park reservations for the parks we want and be done with it. Since they are supposedly going reservation by reservation.


----------



## MaC410

Spridell said:


> During all this it never occured to me they would put time stamps on when you can come to the park.
> 
> I wonder how far out these times will go into the day.  I cant imagine people paying full price for only 3 or 4 hours in the park.
> 
> This is getting really crazy now............



I didn't realize there would be specific entry times as well. I don't think they would make it ever go that late though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> During all this it never occured to me they would put time stamps on when you can come to the park.
> 
> I wonder how far out these times will go into the day.  I cant imagine people paying full price for only 3 or 4 hours in the park.
> 
> This is getting really crazy now............



I swear this is what Shanghai has been doing since they opened (time slots). But I also can’t keep straight what is fact, rumour, or speculation so there’s that too lol.


----------



## Spridell

MaC410 said:


> I didn't realize there would be specific entry times as well. I don't think they would make it ever go that late though.



Yeah the pictures show 11am i am thinking maybe thats the last slot


----------



## aweehughes

DGsAtBLT said:


> I swear this is what Shanghai has been doing since they opened (time slots). But I also can’t keep straight what is fact, rumour, or speculation so there’s that too lol.


I know that the entry was a thing, but I can't find anything that says there was a limit on time in the park.


----------



## Mit88

The penalty for no-shows is the same as the Flex Pass for Disneyland that was implemented last summer. This isnt really new news. I said here last month that that was likely what they were going to do


----------



## twinmom13

Spridell said:


> I wonder how far out these times will go into the day. I cant imagine people paying full price for only 3 or 4 hours in the park.



Maybe all (or at least many) of the times will be before park opening.  That way, people can get there a little at a time and wander around, but not miss any ride time even if they are not in the first group.


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So it's more time in that matters rather than time out? If that makes sense.



yes. For six flags onve you arrive you csn stay all day but they want to stagger how many people are at entrance gates at once.


----------



## NoTime42

DGsAtBLT said:


> Kind of questioning that policy during a pandemic when the last thing you want to do is motivate people to come to the parks if they should be at home/in the hotel. Hopefully anyone who wakes up sick would just take the “hit”.


The 3 strikes was an existing, pre-Covid DL Flex Pass policy, and this is a DL test.


----------



## MaC410

Spridell said:


> Yeah the pictures show 11am i am thinking maybe thats the last slot



If Magic Kingdom is closing at 7pm and I were to get an 11am entry I'd still be pretty disappointed haha. 8 hours in a park is so short for us!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I swear this is what Shanghai has been doing since they opened (time slots). But I also can’t keep straight what is fact, rumour, or speculation so there’s that too lol.



But are their operational hours longer than what is currently scheduled to be at WDW parks? I cant imagine Karens would be thrilled if they got a noon entrance time while Sharon got 9am, but both paid the same price.


----------



## KrissyD715

Do we know that there will be staggered times, or are those just the opening times for those parks? They've already staggered them for Disney. Are 9 and 11 the hours for Disneyland parks?


----------



## Spridell

For some perspective.....

Kennedy Space Center is open everyday from 10am-4pm.  Their ticket system has entry times from 10am until 12pm in increments of every half hour.

I guess Disney will do something like this.  But missing 3 or 4 hours and still paying full price wont sit well with people.


----------



## tlmadden73

Jrb1979 said:


> All other major theme parks are doing the same with timed entries. Six Flags and Cedar Fair are doing the same. They don't want everyone to show up for rope drop and make social distancing harder to enforce.


I agree that Disney has a "rope drop" problem that was (in my mind) being alleviated by the Fast Pass system, but then exacerbated by that same system when the "high demand" attractions (like SDMT) were quickly unavailable. The silly Boarding Pass thing for Rise seemed to make it worse. 

So .. if you can force people to come later in the day, so be it, but for a place like Disney, they should give you a discount for coming later .. especially if you are forced to if there are no morning slots available.  

Though, I will admit . .coming "mid-day" with heavily reduced crowds is probably fine from a what you can get done standpoint. As you "should" (in theory), be able to get way more done mid-day than you would on a pre-Covid mid-day.


----------



## cakebaker

MaC410 said:


> If Magic Kingdom is closing at 7pm and I were to get an 11am entry I'd still be pretty disappointed haha. 8 hours in a park is so short for us!



 It’s the price you pay if you go right now I guess.  That really makes for an extremely short park day though. 

I just hope of they keep the reservation systems as reported they will, the short park hours and staggered times don’t last long. It’s not anything I’m willing to put up with.


----------



## wareagle57

For those of you who have had your AP extended, were they 4 months exactly? Honestly that is extremely disappointing if they aren’t extending them longer than the actual closure, which will be just 4 days shy of 4 months. Universal gave almost an entire month free and they don’t require reservations. I hope this is just an initial extension.


----------



## aweehughes

Shanghai didn’t have slots, they had entry times. I don’t know how “frequent” they are, but you select a time and you can arrive after that time. This IG user got to enter the park after 10:30 on her selected day.


----------



## Llama mama

aweehughes said:


> Shanghai didn’t have slots, they had entry times. I don’t know how “frequent” they are, but you select a time and you can arrive after that time. This IG user got to enter the park after 10:30 on her selected day.


Interesting it just says after 10:30. So you could enter at your chosen time as long as it’s after 10:30. So if you wanted an afternoon arrival because of flights or whatever.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

I know we have to adjust our expectations, but if this system is here for good I hope that people will actually choose the time they want to enter the park and not what will give them the best perceived value just because. I know lots of people like to sleep in on vacation, but we are early morning people and like to be out of the parks by noonish and maybe come back later...If you want to sleep til 11 and you know it, I hope you would choose that later time, but I could see the first time slot being chosen by nearly everyone.


----------



## Farro

wareagle57 said:


> For those of you who have had your AP extended, were they 4 months exactly? Honestly that is extremely disappointing if they aren’t extending them longer than the actual closure, which will be just 4 days shy of 4 months. Universal gave almost an entire month free and they don’t require reservations. I hope this is just an initial extension.



How long do people expect APs to be extended?

If it's good a year from activation say you only had 4 months left before Covid happened, closed for 4 months, AP extended 4 months - doesn't that make it right? Why would you be expecting free months?
Or are they not giving enough time back?


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> For some perspective.....
> 
> Kennedy Space Center is open everyday from 10am-4pm.  Their ticket system has entry times from 10am until 12pm in increments of every half hour.
> 
> I guess Disney will do something like this.  But missing 3 or 4 hours and still paying full price wont sit well with people.



If you’re paying $120 (I dont know what normal day tickets cost any more) for each ticket, but only get from 12-7, but someone else gets to be there from 9-7, I could see that being a bigger issue than people think. Other parks like Six Flags dont charge the prices that Disney does, so its apples and oranges even if theyre both using reserved times. 

Unless they sell the early time slots as the “NEW extra morning magic” where its a lottery system, or how fast your Fingers/bot work instead of just staying at a nearby hotel


----------



## RamblingMad

DanSG said:


> What is the point of an Annual Pass at this point??? I would rather have the parks closed then ruin the whole point of Disney World...



The whole point of WDW is to spend hours preparing for a super magical experience, getting there and experiencing your kids melting down and your spouse getting sun burnt while standing in line for hours. You then take a few good instagram photos as your kids glow seeing the Mouse. And all is well in the world.

Disney is a lot of pain and misery with good moments scattered throughout your stay. I guess that’s a kind of magic.


----------



## Anna_Sh

If this is for Disneyland, maybe Disney World has already taken care of it with the staggered opening times for the different parks.  Otherwise, it’s going to be tough on people who want to spend all day at EPCOT, with it opening so late already (11 I believe).


----------



## aweehughes

Llama mama said:


> Interesting it just says after 10:30. So you could enter at your chosen time as long as it’s after 10:30. So if you wanted an afternoon arrival because of flights or whatever.


That's what it appears to be. I am trying to find posts/info about the intervals (amount of time between entry times). This worked for SDL, but WDW is a different beast.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> If you’re paying $120 (I dont know what normal day tickets cost any more) for each ticket, but only get from 12-7, but someone else gets to be there from 9-7, I could see that being a bigger issue than people think. Other parks like Six Flags dont charge the prices that Disney does, so its apples and oranges even if theyre both using reserved times.
> 
> Unless they sell the early time slots as the “NEW extra morning magic” where its a lottery system, or how fast your Fingers/bot work instead of just staying at a nearby hotel



Maybe they will tie it into resort stays - get the earlier slots. 

They can be really nasty and those with CL resort stays get prime slots, then so on and so on...


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> How long do people expect APs to be extended?



Infinity and beyond, of course. Don’t be silly. No one actually wants to be stuck with expensive APs during a pandemic.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> Maybe they will tie it into resort stays - get the earlier slots.
> 
> They can be really nasty and those with CL resort stays get prime slots, then so on and so on...


CL I gone for the time being, though! Knock THEM off the top of the list!


----------



## Farro

RamblingMad said:


> Infinity and beyond, of course. Don’t be silly. No one actually wants to be stuck with expensive APs during a pandemic.



But they are extending for lost time right? 

I'm confused. I'm very confused today.


----------



## tlmadden73

cakebaker said:


> It’s the price you pay if you go right now I guess.  That really makes for an extremely short park day though.
> 
> I just hope of they keep the reservation systems as reported they will, the short park hours and staggered times don’t last long. It’s not anything I’m willing to put up with.


True -- I guess no different than paying the same price and not getting things like M&Gs or certain attractions closed, etc.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> But they are extending for lost time right?
> 
> I'm confused. I'm very confused today.


Yes, rumor is 4 months extension.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> How long do people expect APs to be extended?
> 
> If it's good a year from activation say you only had 4 months left before Covid happened, closed for 4 months, AP extended 4 months - doesn't that make it right? Why would you be expecting free months?
> Or are they not giving enough time back?


People were hoping for a little extra thrown in. Disney is extending from the day they closed through 7/10, meaning they’re starting the clocks on all APs on a day when only 2 of the 4 parks are opening. I think most people wanted them to at least go through 7/14. But with there still being the questions of reduced park availability, possibly no park hopping, etc, people were hoping to have maybe a few extra weeks added in if not a month or 2.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes, rumor is 4 months extension.



Well not really rumor anymore. That’s what people are getting.


----------



## Krandor

On time slots I can say what out six flags is doing  They are open noon to six right now and they have reservation slots 11:30 through 5pm At 15 minute intervals but the latest I’ve seen sold our is 1:45.

they state if you come late to your Time  you Will get in but if you show up and it’s crowded at the gates they reserve the right to ask you to wait till crowded die down but you will get in.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> People were hoping for a little extra thrown in. Disney is extending from the day they closed through 7/10, meaning they’re starting the clocks on all APs on a day when only 2 of the 4 parks are opening. I think most people wanted them to at least go through 7/14. But with there still being the questions of reduced park availability, possibly no park hopping, etc, people were hoping to have maybe a few extra weeks added in if not a month or 2.



Yeah, I don't know. 

I mean they could do that, but certainly don't have to. As long as they are giving back months closed completely. It's not like they chose for this to happen.


----------



## CmdrThor

Spridell said:


> For some perspective.....
> 
> Kennedy Space Center is open everyday from 10am-4pm.  Their ticket system has entry times from 10am until 12pm in increments of every half hour.
> 
> I guess Disney will do something like this.  But missing 3 or 4 hours and still paying full price wont sit well with people.



Kennedy Space Center is also offering you a free visit in 2021 with your purchase of a ticket for 2020.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Maybe they will tie it into resort stays - get the earlier slots.
> 
> They can be really nasty and those with CL resort stays get prime slots, then so on and so on...



I think that went out the window when they told Resort guests they werent guaranteed entrance to the theme parks. 

Now that, I understand. But we’re talking the value of a ticket, and that decreases mightily if you’re *not allowed *into the parks before a certain time, while others are. I get not wanting congestion heading into the parks, but they’re really not making it easy on the CMs going back to work. Theres going to be a lot of yelling and manager requests.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think that went out the window when they told Resort guests they werent guaranteed entrance to the theme parks.
> 
> Now that, I understand. But we’re talking the value of a ticket, and that decreases mightily if you’re *not allowed *into the parks before a certain time, while others are. I get not wanting congestion heading into the parks, but they’re really not making it easy on the CMs going back to work. Theres going to be a lot of yelling and manager requests.



Obviously I meant resort guests with tickets.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Well not really rumor anymore. That’s what people are getting.


Hey, it's a rumor for two reasons:

1. It's posted on this board, and I would NEVER post off topic. 

2. I HAVEN'T GOTTEN MINE YET!


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> But they are extending for lost time right?
> 
> I'm confused. I'm very confused today.



That’s my understanding. But it doesn’t make everyone happy since it doesn’t work with everyone’s school schedule.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Well not really rumor anymore. That’s what people are getting.



But Remy promised us that they were going to “make it up to AP holders big time”. Remy is turning into that meme where his picture fades and blends into a picture of Sven


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> For those of you who have had your AP extended, were they 4 months exactly? Honestly that is extremely disappointing if they aren’t extending them longer than the actual closure, which will be just 4 days shy of 4 months. Universal gave almost an entire month free and they don’t require reservations. I hope this is just an initial extension.


I got 3 months, 25 days.  My original expiration was 6/4/21, and it’s now 9/29/21.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> How long do people expect APs to be extended?
> 
> If it's good a year from activation say you only had 4 months left before Covid happened, closed for 4 months, AP extended 4 months - doesn't that make it right? Why would you be expecting free months?
> Or are they not giving enough time back?


My gripe is the parks aren’t even going to be close to being fully opened. The solution of course is to get a refund, which is what we now have done. Shanghai didn’t start the clock on AP’s and I fully expected WDW wouldn’t either. 

But, we had the option to say no thanks and we did. So other than it’s still a crappy way to do it, we’re good.

No, they didn’t choose for this to happen, but they can’t sell you something and then not give it to you, regardless of the reason. Amazon can’t help it if an item turns out to be unavailable, but they can’t go ahead and keep my money, regardless of the reason.


----------



## vinotinto

MaC410 said:


> If Magic Kingdom is closing at 7pm and I were to get an 11am entry I'd still be pretty disappointed haha. 8 hours in a park is so short for us!


It's already hard to return to the parks with 6pm (AK) or 7pm (MK) closings. If now, you can't arrive until 10:30-11, you really won't get much done before your afternoon break.


----------



## one_cat

Farro said:


> But they are extending for lost time right?
> 
> I'm confused. I'm very confused today.


They want them extended until they are actual annual passes again - not just an opportunity to join a lottery to maybe perhaps have a chance to enter one park.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> But Remy promised us that they were going to “make it up to AP holders big time”. Remy is turning into that meme where his picture fades and blends into a picture of Sven


To be fair, I don't recall him saying "make it up to AP holders big time", what I remember him saying is that he felt "the treatment for AP holders would be more than fair" and I believe that was in regards to the 3 reservations per 30 days rolling for off site/day AP guests.  But if he said the former that is indeed interesting.


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> I got 3 months, 25 days.  My original expiration was 6/4/21, and it’s now 9/29/21.



Man, they’re really nickel and dimeing these extensions. Soon we’ll see expirations that are to the exact second of closure. You can use your pass for up to 114 days, 2 hours, 13 minutes, and 47 seconds after your current expiration


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> But Remy promised us that they were going to “make it up to AP holders big time”. Remy is turning into that meme where his picture fades and blends into a picture of Sven


I think the main issue with the extension is you pay for 365 days of entrance to the parks and hopping.  You're not gaurenteed any of that right now so people aren't getting what they paid for.  People were hoping that the **** wouldn't restart until hopping was back and entrance was back.


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> For those of you who have had your AP extended, were they 4 months exactly? Honestly that is extremely disappointing if they aren’t extending them longer than the actual closure, which will be just 4 days shy of 4 months. Universal gave almost an entire month free and they don’t require reservations. I hope this is just an initial extension.


Mine were extended exactly 117 days, the length of the closure.


----------



## indylaw99

Mit88 said:


> If you’re paying $120 (I dont know what normal day tickets cost any more) for each ticket, but only get from 12-7, but someone else gets to be there from 9-7, I could see that being a bigger issue than people think. Other parks like Six Flags dont charge the prices that Disney does, so its apples and oranges even if theyre both using reserved times.
> 
> Unless they sell the early time slots as the “NEW extra morning magic” where its a lottery system, or how fast your Fingers/bot work instead of just staying at a nearby hotel


You are right about this. The opening times have to be staggered differently for some parks than others. Animal Kingdom is closing at 6 for the time being. Getting an 11am entry time and then having the park close at 6 wouldn't be right at all for how much money people are paying for tickets. Especially when they are saying to expect long waits for restaurants, so you could lose an hour or more just eating one time. And they can claim "COVID" but it's their choice to drastically restrict the hours after people have already spent the money on flights, hotel rooms, and tickets. 

Although there is a certain amount of "you knew it wasn't going to be normal Disney" that is expected, there also has to be a reasonableness factor. Hopefully this was just a template of worst case scenario for a park that is open until more normal park hours (8, 9, 10pm) rather than the heavily reduced hours we are seeing for the park openings. 

This is what Disney gets for letting "templates" like this leak out. All of us freaking out over things that may not even happen. (myself included!!!)


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> They want them extended until they are actual annual passes again - not just an opportunity to join a lottery to maybe perhaps have a chance to enter one park.



Well, that's what it is now for everyone and no one knows how long! Supposedly reservation system is here to stay.


----------



## CastAStone

Again, those images are for Disneyland APs, nearly all of whom drive to the park.

Walt Disney World, where many guests will take the bus, will probably be different. They didn’t stagger park opening times to have to the run buses continuously from all resorts to all parks all morning.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Mzpalmtree said:


> I know we have to adjust our expectations, but if this system is here for good I hope that people will actually choose the time they want to enter the park and not what will give them the best perceived value just because. I know lots of people like to sleep in on vacation, but we are early morning people and like to be out of the parks by noonish and maybe come back later...If you want to sleep til 11 and you know it, I hope you would choose that later time, but I could see the first time slot being chosen by nearly everyone.



I can count on one hand how many times I've been there for rope drop. But, the new system will probably make me choose earlier times than I usually would have shown up before. I'd prefer to show up at 2ish and shut down a park at 10p-12a, but since parks won't be open for 13+ hours of the day, and I'll be in bed much earlier than my usual Disney bedtime of midnight or later, we'll be showing up earlier.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the main issue with the extension is you pay for 365 days of entrance to the parks and hopping.  You're not gaurenteed any of that right now so people aren't getting what they paid for.  People were hoping that the **** wouldn't restart until hopping was back and entrance was back.



Who knows when and if that will ever happen though.

Unfortunately this past travel year just sucks for everyone and sometimes that's just how it goes.

I agree it would be better to give people the choice to just refund their unused months.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> Again, those images are for Disneyland APs, nearly all of whom drive to the park.
> 
> Walt Disney World, where many guests will take the bus, will probably be different. They didn’t stagger park opening times to have to the run buses continuously from all resorts to all parks all morning.


I would say that social distancing occupancy would dictate that this is EXACTLY what they are planning to do.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Well now I get to refresh this thread, the Resort Change by Disney thread, AND continually check MDE. Still no extension on our APs (out of state platinum, DH's set to expire before parks reopen). At least I'm not checking as many sites as some people!


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the main issue with the extension is you pay for 365 days of entrance to the parks and hopping.  You're not gaurenteed any of that right now so people aren't getting what they paid for.  People were hoping that the **** wouldn't restart until hopping was back and entrance was back.



And the mumbo jumbo about the pass states “You’re not guaranteed entrance into the parks” is legal jargon, but I dont think that would hold up in terms of a nearly 4 month closure due to a pandemic


----------



## LALA2020

Today Disney UK have stopped selling holidays Oct - Dec 2021 and also tickets for the same period. They have also removed DDP for whole of 2021. This all changed on their website this afternoon.


----------



## JenBush

Hmm I assumed when they announced the staggered park openings that it was too stagger the amount of people at resort restaurants for breakfast and at the bus stops. Staggered entry times would defeat that.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> I have to admit I'm shocked. I was one of those that truly believed they would not incentivize arriving sick during a pandemic. On the one hand, you cannot come to the parks if you have any pandemic symptoms, including headaches. On the other hand, they want you to cancel your reservation the day before. What if one of your kids wakes up with a fever? I guess you better hope that it doesn't happen 3 times! But, anyone traveling with family knows that stuff happens.


Not that you can tell from the unwelcoming position demonstrated thus far, but I'm willing to bet my potentially semi-worthless APs  that it would take one phone call to get that blemish removed from your record.


----------



## Mit88

They also probably should have given AP holders a little bit of notice when extending the passes vs asking for a refund. Yes, the April email. But some people were sitting on the decision until things became much more clear, which they still really aren’t. Especially when its unknown what the refund compensation actually is. You could opt for a refund and they send you a $5 Disney gift card


----------



## Anthony Vito

skeeter31 said:


> I was really hoping they weren’t going to extend them based on a 7/11 opening date and were going to keep the clock running for a while longer.


Yeah - we're Gold passes, and based on the days someone said for those, with the blockout dates, ours now expire one week before we arrive at the end of November. We also have an August trip, so canceling probably doesn't make sense for the math.  Sucks - thought we were at least going to have all this mean we got to save a couple thousand on passes/tickets.  I agree that you'd think they'd throw an extra month on or something just as a gesture of good will.  Oh well.


----------



## SaintsManiac

This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the main issue with the extension is you pay for 365 days of entrance to the parks and hopping.  You're not gaurenteed any of that right now so people aren't getting what they paid for.  People were hoping that the **** wouldn't restart until hopping was back and entrance was back.


 I hadn’t even factored in the loss of the value of park hopping.


----------



## Broncho52

vinotinto said:


> It's already hard to return to the parks with 6pm (AK) or 7pm (MK) closings. If now, you can't arrive until 10:30-11, you really won't get much done before your afternoon break.


Don’t take a afternoon break then?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.



Some conclusions turn out to be right in the end. Case and point, the NBA players being able to go to the theme parks. That was never even a rumor and people got worked up. Then it was said that it definitely wont happen. And now Disney is saying its up to the NBA


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> And the mumbo jumbo about the pass states “You’re not guaranteed entrance into the parks” is legal jargon, but I dont think that would hold up in terms of a nearly 4 month closure due to a pandemic


I'm just stating why people are upset.  I don't really have a dog in that fight as my pass isn't active yet.


----------



## Mit88

Broncho52 said:


> Don’t take a afternoon break then?



Some people dont have the option to not take one. There are a lot of factors, especially in the summer when dealing with children


----------



## Ariel 1715

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.


Yes, Don't get upset about staggered openings and number of reservations yet. This is clearly a prototype of what the system will be. Doesn't mean that this is what will be rolled out to the public


----------



## MickeyWaffles

vinotinto said:


> It's already hard to return to the parks with 6pm (AK) or 7pm (MK) closings. If now, you can't arrive until 10:30-11, you really won't get much done before your afternoon break.



I would imagine many people would then forego the afternoon break and go until they’re done for the day.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> For those of you who have had your AP extended, were they 4 months exactly? Honestly that is extremely disappointing if they aren’t extending them longer than the actual closure, which will be just 4 days shy of 4 months. Universal gave almost an entire month free and they don’t require reservations. I hope this is just an initial extension.


4 months


----------



## MrsSmith07

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.



Guilty


----------



## emilymad

Broncho52 said:


> Don’t take a afternoon break then?



Don't take an afternoon break in July is equal to please take me directly to the hospital due to heat stroke.  It may more for some people but not all.


----------



## Broncho52

Mit88 said:


> Some people dont have the option to not take one. There are a lot of factors, especially in the summer when dealing with children


I get it I have 3 kids under 5.  But everyone is expecting the trips to be exactly the same.  If I’m going to go with kids I’m going to have to switch how I tour the park if I can’t get in until 11 and have to leave at 7.  Just because you always take a afternoon break doesn’t mean you have to this trip when the options change.


----------



## HokieRaven5

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.



"that's the worst idea i've ever heard in my life" - Michael Bolton


----------



## WonderlandisReality

My eyesight is bad and that is a fuzzy picture but I know enough Latin to think that may not  all be gibberish...I think I catch the phrases for network management and maybe “procedures”. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hoodie

So I figured there would be timed entries. I actually think it may have been mentioned really early on that arrivals would be staggered in the first 2 hours.   My kids are always up at 6:30 regardless of where we are and when they go to bed so we have always been early people. It will suck to be 2 hours after opening, especially at places like Epcot and DHS which are opening so much later.

Which brings me to - I guess the "Boarding Groups" idea is done for Rise of the Resistance?  Could you imagine opening that when only the 10 am arrivals are there?


----------



## Marionnette

vinotinto said:


> Just got an email from Disney Destinations and jumped out of my seat. Alas, it's only a notification that Disneyland is reopening
> 
> *Disneyland Resort Proposes Plans to Begin Phased Reopening July 9, with Proposed Reopening of Theme Parks July 17*
> 
> Sixty-five years to the date after the historic opening of Disneyland park, we are planning to open our theme park gates once again on July 17, 2020, welcoming guests back to the Disneyland Resort


Wasn’t that opening day widely considered to be disastrous? They really enjoy tempting the Fates, don’t they?


----------



## rteetz

Marionnette said:


> Wasn’t that opening day widely considered to be disastrous? They really enjoy tempting the Fates, don’t they?


It was due to counterfeit tickets and some aspects not being finished.


----------



## Llama mama

Hoodie said:


> So I figured there would be timed entries. I actually think it may have been mentioned really early on that arrivals would be staggered in the first 2 hours.   My kids are always up at 6:30 regardless of where we are and when they go to bed so we have always been early people. It will suck to be 2 hours after opening, especially at places like Epcot and DHS which are opening so much later.
> 
> Which brings me to - I guess the "Boarding Groups" idea is done for Rise of the Resistance?  Could you imagine opening that when only the 10 am arrivals are there?


I was thinking them same . All good virtual passes would be distributed before the later waves arrived.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

emilymad said:


> Don't take an afternoon break in July is equal to please take me directly to the hospital due to heat stroke.  It may more for some people but not all.



Even if you don’t arrive at the park until 11? 
What time would you take a break then? 



Mit88 said:


> Some people dont have the option to not take one. There are a lot of factors, especially in the summer when dealing with children



Everyone is different, but I have little kids and if we didn’t arrive until 11, we would just stay at the park until we were done for the day. Taking a break would be pretty much pointless for us with a late arrival and early close. Especially if we eat lunch and dinner at the park.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

HokieRaven5 said:


> "that's the worst idea i've ever heard in my life" - Michael Bolton





I was going to make a joke about a game where you jump on a mat ... Called jumping to conclusions! 

"Wait. Michael Bolton? Like the singer?" 
- the Bobs 

Love it.


----------



## vinotinto

Broncho52 said:


> Don’t take a afternoon break then?


And that's what we may do some days come July if we get a later reservation, as long as it doesn't interfere with my pool time reservation


----------



## Llama mama

vinotinto said:


> And that's what we may do some days come July if we get a later reservation, as long as it doesn't interfere with my pool time reservation


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> This thread needs to be renamed: Jumping To Conclusions About WDW Operations.



Just reading about all the different things that people are upset about - no "extra" time on APs, no afternoon breaks, no hopping, entering late, entering early...

Pandemics, they're just no good, amirite?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Broncho52 said:


> I get it I have 3 kids under 5.  But everyone is expecting the trips to be exactly the same.  If I’m going to go with kids I’m going to have to switch how I tour the park if I can’t get in until 11 and have to leave at 7.  Just because you always take a afternoon break doesn’t mean you have to this trip when the options change.


We have 4 kids, 1 tween and 3 young and close in age. We've never once taken a midday break. (Although now I'm questioning that decision, since we never went to SAB any of the times we've stayed at BC and YC. Apparently we should've been going to SAB, given how upset everyone is at it being closed.) Most of our friends also have kids, and I tend to read online reviews/discussions about traveling w kids. Based on what friends and people online say, it's apparent that a lot of families have a routine and don't ever consider there are other ways of doing things (I think a lot of parents assume their kids are inflexible, when in reality it's the parents who aren't flexible and don't give the kids a chance and/or influence the kids.) I know there are always special circumstances, but for the most part, people are comfortable with what they know and will insist they can't do something another way, such as alter how they vacation (eg, they MUST take an afternoon break). Unfortunately, it looks like for the foreseeable future, we're all going to have to go with the flow and work with new policies if we want to visit a Disney property.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> Yeah I doubt they will make people leave after entering for the day. Just a way for Disney to avoid having too many people at the gate all at once


But will that mean you can’t leave & take a break & get back in?


----------



## SaintsManiac

HokieRaven5 said:


> "that's the worst idea i've ever heard in my life" - Michael Bolton


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm grown with no children and religiously take an afternoon break during the summer at Disney


----------



## sara_s

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm grown with no children and religiously take an afternoon break during the summer at Disney


Same! It's nap, shower, dinner res, and _maybe_ back in a park til close. The good ol' days.


----------



## CastAStone

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would say that social distancing occupancy would dictate that this is EXACTLY what they are planning to do.


They have to social distance on the buses though. That’s why the staggered openings - they need to run 3x the normal buses from each resort from each park to accommodate the crowd at each resort. That is almost certainly what’s driving the staggered openings.

Im not saying there won’t be time slots I’m saying don’t  expect that DLR=WDW in terms of how and when.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm grown with no children and religiously take an afternoon break during the summer at Disney





sara_s said:


> Same! It's nap, shower, dinner res, and _maybe_ back in a park til close. The good ol' days.



First, we don't know we can't do that yet.

Second, even if so, I doubt the ability to leave a park and come back is gone forever! Just til things ease a bit.


----------



## Jrb1979

CastAStone said:


> They have to social distance on the buses though. That’s why the staggered openings - they need to run 3x the normal buses from each resort from each park to accommodate the crowd at each resort. That is almost certainly what’s driving the staggered openings.
> 
> Im not saying there won’t be time slots I’m saying don’t  expect that DLR=WDW in terms of how and when.


Maybe that's how they schedule the busses.


----------



## RamblingMad

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm grown with no children and religiously take an afternoon break during the summer at Disney



I’m sure they’ll have pews in a break area, where you can take a break from worshipping the almighty Donald Duck.


----------



## Sandisw

cakebaker said:


> My gripe is the parks aren’t even going to be close to being fully opened. The solution of course is to get a refund, which is what we now have done. Shanghai didn’t start the clock on AP’s and I fully expected WDW wouldn’t either.
> 
> But, we had the option to say no thanks and we did. So other than it’s still a crappy way to do it, we’re good.
> 
> No, they didn’t choose for this to happen, but they can’t sell you something and then not give it to you, regardless of the reason. Amazon can’t help it if an item turns out to be unavailable, but they can’t go ahead and keep my money, regardless of the reason.



Maybe they did this so that expired ones would be active for park reservation. I wonder if they will then do something later like, renew the next time and get 15 months for price of 12?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they did this so that expired ones would be active for park reservation. I wonder if they will then do something later like, renew the next time and get 15 months for price of 12?


That'd be nice. It'd also be nice if they'd extend ours like they've apparently been doing for others


----------



## Anna_Sh

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they did this so that expired ones would be active for park reservation. I wonder if they will then do something later like, renew the next time and get 15 months for price of 12?


They’ve done that in the past.  My original AP renewal (years and years ago) was in February.  Before this latest extension, I was up to June (that extra time came from Disney promotions, birthday “gifts,” etc.).  With the new extension, I’m up to September.


----------



## jesskeys91

Sandisw said:


> Maybe they did this so that expired ones would be active for park reservation. I wonder if they will then do something later like, renew the next time and get 15 months for price of 12?



My pass is a Platinum Pass that expired during the closure on May 14 and has been showing in the app still as recently as this morning but is now just completely gone in the app and on the website. I don’t think this helps those with expired passes.


----------



## Searc

vinotinto said:


> That's a step in the right direction!
> 
> My pass that expired during the closing is still not showing.


I know I'm like 15 pages behind *sigh, I'm never going to catch up if y'all keep talking!!* but I have a hunch that expired AP's will be left expired. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Sandisw

jesskeys91 said:


> My pass is a Platinum Pass that expired during the closure on May 14 and has been showing in the app still as recently as this morning but is now just completely gone in the app and on the website. I don’t think this helps those with expired passes.



It could be that they are working on it and it will show back up.  Mine has not been extended yet.

But, I once was on thr DVC site and had a reservation disappear while I was doing something and it showed up with the new resort I had waitlisted.  The CM and I were in the same exact time.

Id give it a little bit since they just started this today.

I know when they changed the expiration date to the tickets, it took over two weeks for all attached to me account to show it.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Searc said:


> I know I'm like 15 pages behind *sigh, I'm never going to catch up if y'all keep talking!!* but I have a hunch that expired AP's will be left expired. I hope I'm wrong.


I hope that’s not the case, but I went ahead and renewed mine (even though it would have been nice to be able to wait a few months to pay for it) because I was worried that might happen.  That said, I really don’t see a Disney doing that to AP holders.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> It could be that they are working on it and it will show back up.  Mine has not been extended yet.
> 
> But, I once was on thr DVC site and had a reservation disappear while I was doing something and it showed up with the new resort I had waitlisted.  The CM and I were in the same exact time.
> 
> Id give it a little bit since they just started this today.
> 
> I know when they changed the expiration date to the tickets, it took over two weeks for all attached to me account to show it.



Yeah it took several days for all the ADR and FPs to go away.  These extrnsions will likely take a few days as well.


----------



## jenjersnap

My kids and I are fine but if my DH doesn’t get his afternoon Disney nap he Is hard to deal with. 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm grown with no children and religiously take an afternoon break during the summer at Disney


----------



## NWOhiogal

The way the Florida COVID numbers are going, I'm not counting my October Disney trip as anything like definite. DeSantis will likely not close anything down again but yikes.


----------



## Iowamomof4

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah, this is absurd if all they're doing is extending for time closed. Like laughably absurd. You can't stay onsite, can't dine at the restaurants, might not be able to get into a park, _probably _can't park hop, numerous attractions will be closed... Basically: you see these are extenuating circumstances for our poor company so use it or lose it suckers!
> 
> And holy heck if I was a Tri-State holder... oof.
> 
> For those keeping score:
> -Shanghai _still _hasn't started their AP clock
> -Hong Kong is giving all APs an extra 30 days



You said it! I'm so frustrated right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Marionnette said:


> Wasn’t that opening day widely considered to be disastrous? They really enjoy tempting the Fates, don’t they?


If asphalt is not melting its considered a win


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What did we expect for AP? Well, I didn’t expect more than this. I think what they’re doing is bare minimum.

I wanted more though. I was really hoping they would take into account those of us who bought APs to cover 2+ already planned trips (and not just people who wanted to go as much as possible for a year), and are too far away to be made even close to whole by the partial refund and extension, or any other in park perks they may throw in. I have an email in now, so we’ll see. My expectations are low though.

I will be really frustrated if they don’t allow me to opt in to the partial refund before the parks open if I’ve already been auto extended though. Taking the chance, I guess. I am fine with Disney being as quiet as they want to be, and I can be patient, but not at the financial expense of guests. I think it’s great how they’ve let people get all their money back (who are not AP) and what they’ve done for regular tickets in terms of the generous extension and refunds when requested. Stinks they aren’t extending that flexibility to APs.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gottalovepluto

Iowamomof4 said:


> You said it! I'm so frustrated right now.


I’m telling myself this is Step 1 and there WILL be a Step 2.
Step 1: process promised extension so they don’t sue us en masse
Step 2: make up for the fact our parks and restaurants will be crap for a long while and our hotels will remain nonexistent if you aren’t LeBron


----------



## 22Tink

DGsAtBLT said:


> So that’s nothing extra despite everything going on .
> 
> Guess I get to wait on hold . This Canadian would really appreciate a toll free line right about now.


I use the Google Hangouts app to call. It’s free and as long as your wifi is good the calls are very clear.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

jesskeys91 said:


> My pass is a Platinum Pass that expired during the closure on May 14 and has been showing in the app still as recently as this morning but is now just completely gone in the app and on the website. I don’t think this helps those with expired passes.


I've seen reports of expired passes being extended, too.  They said they would be, just for the number of days you lost though & not the 4 months that unexpired passes are getting.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> What did we expect for AP? Well, I didn’t expect more than this. I think what they’re doing is bare minimum.
> 
> I wanted more though. I was really hoping they would take into account those of us who bought APs to cover 2+ already planned trips (and not just people who wanted to go as much as possible for a year), and are too far away to be made even close to whole by the partial refund and extension, or any other in park perks they may throw in. I have an email in now, so we’ll see. My expectations are low though.
> 
> I will be really frustrated if they don’t allow me to opt in to the partial refund before the parks open if I’ve already been auto extended though. Taking the chance, I guess. I am fine with Disney being as quiet as they want to be, and I can be patient, but not at the financial expense of guests. I think it’s great how they’ve let people get all their money back (who are not AP) and what they’ve done for regular tickets in terms of the generous extension and refunds when requested. Stinks they aren’t extending that flexibility to APs.



I've been of the opinion they needed to give AP owners a third option of a refund from date of closure to end of their AP.  While there would still be some corner casesI think the options of extend, partial refund during closer, or refund of whatever is left on the AP offers most people a good option.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

22Tink said:


> I use the Google Hangouts app to call. It’s free and as long as your wifi is good the calls are very clear.



Im going to do this next time! In 10 years when I use up the calling card I got


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> What did we expect for AP? Well, I didn’t expect more than this. I think what they’re doing is bare minimum.
> 
> I wanted more though. I was really hoping they would take into account those of us who bought APs to cover 2+ already planned trips (and not just people who wanted to go as much as possible for a year), and are too far away to be made even close to whole by the partial refund and extension, or any other in park perks they may throw in. I have an email in now, so we’ll see. My expectations are low though.
> 
> I will be really frustrated if they don’t allow me to opt in to the partial refund before the parks open if I’ve already been auto extended though. Taking the chance, I guess. I am fine with Disney being as quiet as they want to be, and I can be patient, but not at the financial expense of guests. I think it’s great how they’ve let people get all their money back (who are not AP) and what they’ve done for regular tickets in terms of the generous extension and refunds when requested. Stinks they aren’t extending that flexibility to APs.



Oh I think it's ridiculous if people weren't allowed refunds on unused time left!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I've been of the opinion they needed to give AP owners a third option of a refund from date of closure to end of their AP.  While there would still be some corner casesI think the options of extend, partial refund during closer, or refund of whatever is left on the AP offers most people a good option.



Yeah, I would prefer a freeze until we’re ready to come back option (so we can take full advantage of what we thought we were buying) but I recognize the difficulty of doing that. A bigger refund like you mentioned would certainly be better than the partial refund. For my situation it would basically make up the difference between a multi day ticket for the only trip we took and the cost of the AP.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Oh I think it's ridiculous if people weren't allowed refunds on unused time left!



We aren’t. As far as we know at least. The refund and extension are related to the time the parks were closed.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


>


“Soon”


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> We aren’t. As far as we know at least. The refund and extension are related to the time the parks were closed.



Have you tried? Just asking - we had purchased an AP in 2019, never activated and long story short I emailed guest services about a refund and they refunded no problems.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> But Remy promised us that they were going to “make it up to AP holders big time”. Remy is turning into that meme where his picture fades and blends into a picture of Sven


Maybe we should wait for some official announcement before we get the pitchforks out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Have you tried? Just asking - we had purchased an AP in 2019, never activated and long story short I emailed guest services about a refund and they refunded no problems.



Phone CMs cant do anything (I’ve tried and seen the same response from multiple people), I have an email in now so we’ll see.


----------



## sara_s

DGsAtBLT said:


> We aren’t. As far as we know at least. The refund and extension are related to the time the parks were closed.


And does not account for them taking away park hopping should that be the case with the reservation system. I have no idea how they'd factor that in but it is a huge reason people buy into AP and it needs to be acknowledged in some capacity.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...during-50th-anniversary-celebrations-in-2021/


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe we should wait for some official announcement before we get the pitchforks out.


Too late, this is disboards


----------



## CastAStone

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Too late, this is disboards
> View attachment 501777


That movie is now available on Disney+ and they do not censor Bart’s cash and prizes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...during-50th-anniversary-celebrations-in-2021/



Heres a dumb question. Did they not allow them to purchase anything between 7 and 14? Does that mean UK guests can only do 6 or less? Have they historically been allowed to buy from the US site?

ETA - is this a sign that there won’t be anything longer than 6 day tickets, period?


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> Full post with several images: https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...m-march-14th-to-july-16th.963870/post-9271374


Showed that to a couple developer friends of mine. Apparently its Web Development 101 not to be testing like that. Ladies and gents let's dwell on that thought for a moment... the current batch of folks at Disney IT setting up these new systems have so little experience they are screwing up 101 level web development.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Heres a dumb question. Did they not allow them to purchase anything between 7 and 14? Does that mean UK guests can only do 6 or less? Have they historically been allowed to buy from the US site?
> 
> *ETA - is this a sign that there won’t be anything longer than 6 day tickets, period*?



That would be idiotic. So probably.


----------



## Brianstl

Katrina Y said:


> This is concerning, we have 3 children. We would need 5 reservations.


Just view it as a way to keep your children on their best behavior.  Kid talks back or doesn’t do their chores, they get left at the hotel one day.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, I would prefer a freeze until we’re ready to come back option (so we can take full advantage of what we thought we were buying) but I recognize the difficulty of doing that. A bigger refund like you mentioned would certainly be better than the partial refund. For my situation it would basically make up the difference between a multi day ticket for the only trip we took and the cost of the AP.



And it covers people who even though the parks are open are not comfortable going back yet Which is a segment I think needs to be considered in all this.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> That would be idiotic. So probably.



It makes zero sense, so I’m filing that in the “probably a mistake” box.


----------



## Sandisw

Farro said:


> Have you tried? Just asking - we had purchased an AP in 2019, never activated and long story short I emailed guest services about a refund and they refunded no problems.



But your pass was just a voucher.  People who have used it are different.

For example, if someone used it for 7 days already, how do you calculate refund? If they just divide cost by 365 and refund time left, it means they got the benefit of an AP for those 7 days.

Or, so they take off the cost of a 7 day ticket, and refund what is left?  I think this is why it would be hard to see a blanket option.

But, I do think that some level beyond closure seems appropriate if one can’t use it daily like expected.  I am hoping they will come out with something later.


----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> Wasn’t that opening day widely considered to be disastrous? They really enjoy tempting the Fates, don’t they?


It seemed to work out just fine for Disney


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Heres a dumb question. Did they not allow them to purchase anything between 7 and 14? Does that mean UK guests can only do 6 or less? Have they historically been allowed to buy from the US site?
> 
> ETA - is this a sign that there won’t be anything longer than 6 day tickets, period?


These tickets seem to be a EU special so I don't think Disney is getting rid of the 7 and 14 day ticket as much as they are getting rid of/limiting the special EU offer. Currently, they'll have to buy tickets at the same prices as us non-EU folks after Sept 2021.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

DGsAtBLT said:


> Heres a dumb question. Did they not allow them to purchase anything between 7 and 14? Does that mean UK guests can only do 6 or less? Have they historically been allowed to buy from the US site?
> 
> ETA - is this a sign that there won’t be anything longer than 6 day tickets, period?



when I lived over there I could do either. If I was on my US vpn I saw the US site. Never did though, because kids were very little.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> And it covers people who even though the parks are open are not comfortable going back yet Which is a segment I think needs to be considered in all this.



Yes, definitely. I’ve seen a lot of people unhappy with the options because even though they can go they don’t want to do it in  a mask for the duration of their pass or aren’t comfortable with the risk of going to a theme park. Both of which are pretty legitimate concerns IMO.

Like I said, I think they’ve been very fair with the multi day ticket crowd, and have gone above what they needed to do. Hopefully that extends to us too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I've seen reports of expired passes being extended, too.  They said they would be, just for the number of days you lost though & not the 4 months that unexpired passes are getting.


Mathwise that doesn't make any sense. Everyone lost 4 months... extending my 3/30 expired pass to 4/14 or whatever would be beyond idiotic.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> But will that mean you can’t leave & take a break & get back in?


Probably not.  I don’t see any reason this would be the case


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> Mathwise that doesn't make any sense. Everyone lost 4 months... extending my 3/30 expired pass to 4/14 or whatever would be beyond idiotic.


It would get extended to July 27 or whatever the math would come out to.


----------



## jenjersnap

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe we should wait for some official announcement before we get the pitchforks out.



Agreed. Plus, Remy last posted 11 days ago which, in the current Disney state of chaos, is, like, forever. Things may have changed.


----------



## wdwoutsider

I could see a class action lawsuit coming on season passes.   Particularly for residents of ny-nj-ct they legally couldn't visit WDW but I imagine a solution for everyone is coming.   Disney is very cash poor and lost alot of revenue but legally irrelevant from any discussions.   Season pass holders are paying for access and it's all gonna go down to how Disney wrote it in the terms.    By not opening they also saved alot of operation expenses , utilities etc so it's unfair to do nothing even it's an emergency.    

Epic ski season passes are probably the best settled issue.   There was a class action lawsuit but dropped , with credits for either season pass renewal or cash credit on daily lift tickets for next season if you don't want to renew.   Legally I would think Disney has to do something similar for people who don't want to renew , you lost days you could have entered.   I would expect something fair or lawsuits will jump in , so on one needs to worry imho.   I think Disney will either offer fair solutions or the courts will make them. Disney won't get away with just an SOL here


----------



## vinotinto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I've seen reports of expired passes being extended, too.  They said they would be, just for the number of days you lost though & not the 4 months that unexpired passes are getting.


Both of those things would be the same: extended for the number of days you lost and the 117 days "other passes are getting" actually works out to be the same expiration date.

For example:
My pass expired on March 31st. I had 15 days left when they closed the parks. Parks are reopening on July 11th. the closure period is 117 days (almost 4 months).

Number of days I lost: When you add 15 days to July 11th, my pass should expire on July 26.

Number of days of the closure: When you add 117 days to the original expiration date in my pass (March 31) you get July 26th.

It's exactly the same. Of course, my expired AP has not yet been extended, but once extended, my new expiration date should be July 26.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes, definitely. I’ve seen a lot of people unhappy with the options because even though they can go they don’t want to do it in  a mask for the duration of their pass or aren’t comfortable with the risk of going to a theme park. Both of which are pretty legitimate concerns IMO.
> 
> Like I said, I think they’ve been very fair with the multi day ticket crowd, and have gone above what they needed to do. Hopefully that extends to us too.



wgich is why I thin a prorated refund of rest of ap is a good compromise option and they can get a new pass when they are ready. Maybe even let them do renewal rate is within a year.  A feeeze would be better but has issues.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> Have you tried? Just asking - we had purchased an AP in 2019, never activated and long story short I emailed guest services about a refund and they refunded no problems.



That’s my plan for is for my voucher, but I bought it just before the price increase forever ago, so I’m waiting it out to see what the end game is before I cash in my chips.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> What did we expect for AP? Well, I didn’t expect more than this. I think what they’re doing is bare minimum.
> 
> I wanted more though. I was really hoping they would take into account those of us who bought APs to cover 2+ already planned trips (and not just people who wanted to go as much as possible for a year), and are too far away to be made even close to whole by the partial refund and extension, or any other in park perks they may throw in. I have an email in now, so we’ll see. My expectations are low though.
> 
> I will be really frustrated if they don’t allow me to opt in to the partial refund before the parks open if I’ve already been auto extended though. Taking the chance, I guess. I am fine with Disney being as quiet as they want to be, and I can be patient, but not at the financial expense of guests. I think it’s great how they’ve let people get all their money back (who are not AP) and what they’ve done for regular tickets in terms of the generous extension and refunds when requested. Stinks they aren’t extending that flexibility to APs.



To me, they’re doing less than the bare minimum. No, the passes dont act as guaranteed access, but most people that are buying APs know that its just covering their behinds for 4th of July, Christmas Day, and New Years. Many, if not all find the Park Hopping option of the AP to be the most important part of the pass. I completely understand why its not an option for the initial opening and probably for the foreseeable future, but that takes value off the pass. Theres nothing in the legalities that states that due to a pandemic park hopping during your allotted AP period will be closed for either the entire duration, or at least a good portion of it. 

Yes, the 4 month extension is fair, but our old pal Remy said “more than fair”, and more than fair isnt exactly less compensation than every other theme park in the US in terms of extensions. 

My issue is the exact same as yours. Yes, we got that email in April for the refund or extension. But the extension was a pretty easy determination. Parks are closed 4 months, you get 4 months extra. But they have yet to state any information about the refund. Because theres nothing in the contract stating compensation of a refund, if you opt for one, theres nothing in there that states how much of a refund you’d be getting. They could send you a 100 pennies and say “Theres your refund”. And because they never stated how much people would be refunded, they dont have to send you fair compensation back. So for me, if you’re going to surprise people with extensions, I really hope that theres leeway when it comes to calling and asking for a refund instead. My AP originally expired in October. I have no plans on going to WDW from November through February. I was holding out hope that they’d follow SDL and keep the clock stopped to at least get me to my trip in March.


----------



## yulilin3

Wasn't it just this morning a certain poster told us some would be disappointed if they were expecting things?


----------



## Sandisw

yulilin3 said:


> Wasn't it just this morning a certain poster told us some would be disappointed if they were expecting things?



Yup..and AP holders was one of those groups.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe we should wait for some official announcement before we get the pitchforks out.



I've been trying to wait for official announcements, but from what others are saying they have been told by cm's, I believe I have now waited too long. I'm still waiting at this point though, because I'm holding out a glimmer of hope that there will be something good that we haven't heard about yet. I'm trying to just get used to the idea that DH and I will have to buy new tickets when we decide we can return, but man, I was really hoping Disney would end up doing SOMETHING to make it right. I mean, at first they extended my kids' tickets to December 15, and then they extended them all the way to September of next year. They honestly set a precedent by doing that - saying that what they said at first could be amended later. So how was I supposed to know that when they said we should call for a partial refund they REALLY meant it that time?! Sigh. I'm not mad at you, just venting some frustration today. In the grand scheme of things, it's not a huge deal. I just felt like I was doing the right thing in being patient.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wdwoutsider said:


> I could see a class action lawsuit coming on season passes.   Particularly for residents of ny-nj-ct they legally couldn't visit WDW but I imagine a solution for everyone is coming.   Disney is very cash poor and lost alot of revenue but legally irrelevant from any discussions.   Season pass holders are paying for access and it's all gonna go down to how Disney wrote it in the terms.    By not opening they also saved alot of operation expenses , utilities etc so it's unfair to do nothing even it's an emergency.
> 
> Epic ski season passes are probably the best settled issue.   There was a class action lawsuit but dropped , with credits for either season pass renewal or cash credit on daily lift tickets for next season if you don't want to renew.   Legally I would think Disney has to do something similar for people who don't want to renew , you lost days you could have entered.   I would expect something fair or lawsuits will jump in , so on one needs to worry imho.   I think Disney will either offer fair solutions or the courts will make them. Disney won't get away with just an SOL here



Im pretty sure what they’re doing with refunds and extensions (and any fine print we accepted) is enough to keep them out of trouble legally.

People may try, because that is what people do, but I think our only solution will come from Disney themselves. Trying to resolve this in a court is just going to waste money and time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> To me, they’re doing less than the bare minimum. No, the passes dont act as guaranteed access, but most people that are buying APs know that its just covering their behinds for 4th of July, Christmas Day, and New Years. Many, if not all find the Park Hopping option of the AP to be the most important part of the pass. I completely understand why its not an option for the initial opening and probably for the foreseeable future, but that takes value off the pass. Theres nothing in the legalities that states that due to a pandemic park hopping during your allotted AP period will be closed for either the entire duration, or at least a good portion of it.
> 
> Yes, the 4 month extension is fair, but our old pal Remy said “more than fair”, and more than fair isnt exactly less compensation than every other theme park in the US in terms of extensions.
> 
> My issue is the exact same as yours. Yes, we got that email in April for the refund or extension. But the extension was a pretty easy determination. Parks are closed 4 months, you get 4 months extra. But they have yet to state any information about the refund. Because theres nothing in the contract stating compensation of a refund, if you opt for one, theres nothing in there that states how much of a refund you’d be getting. They could send you a 100 pennies and say “Theres your refund”. And because they never stated how much people would be refunded, they dont have to send you fair compensation back. So for me, if you’re going to surprise people with extensions, I really hope that theres leeway when it comes to calling and asking for a refund instead. My AP originally expired in October. I have no plans on going to WDW from November through February. I was holding out hope that they’d follow SDL and keep the clock stopped to at least get me to my trip in March.



We are also October expiry and in a perfect world it would be safe enough to travel next March for spring break (our cancelled trip from 2020) and a slightly more generous extension would have covered it.

Actually in a really perfect world they would allow us to freeze, we’d wait longer until we felt 100%, and then sneak a bonus trip in as a celebration that this garbage is over.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im pretty sure what they’re doing with refunds and extensions (and any fine print we accepted) is enough to keep them out of trouble legally.
> 
> People may try, because that is what people do, but I think our only solution will come from Disney themselves. Trying to resolve this in a court is just going to waste money and time.



Disney doesnt often lose in court. And I dont envision this being any different. But I think a PR hit from your loyal customers that have APs, like the locals, is going to be different than normal PR hits from either outside perspectives from the media, or guests making a trip once every 5 years.

I dont think they’ll actually do it because they both seem too nice to, but the Trackers making a video saying that they wouldnt buy an AP again because they felt screwed out of this year’s pass, and now that uncertainties are in the back of everyone’s mind, I think they’d be more afraid of that type of reaction than just a normal guest

You’re being rewarded of surviving this pandemic, and able to go to theme parks again with (allegedly) 3 days a month, and the inability to park hop. I wouldnt be surprised if a lot of locals dont renew just because you never know if this can happen again, and what we’re returning to AP wise isnt exactly what we signed up for. 

In the end, this is not what Disney WANTS to have to do. But I also think there are better ways to make their APs happy coming back to the parks. I’ve been very vocal that theres nothing deterring me away from going to the parks as soon as I can. But this is the first thing thats kind of frustrating


----------



## unbanshee

wdwoutsider said:


> I could see a class action lawsuit coming on season passes.   Particularly for residents of ny-nj-ct they legally couldn't visit WDW but I imagine a solution for everyone is coming.



Thankfully they will be able to visit once the theme parks open as the current order is set to expire before July 11th

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tri-...t-to-expire-before-disney-theme-parks-reopen/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Disney doesnt often lose in court. And I dont envision this being any different. But I think a PR hit from your loyal customers that have APs, like the locals, is going to be different than normal PR hits from either outside perspectives from the media, or guests making a trip once every 5 years.
> 
> I dont think they’ll actually do it because they both seem too nice to, but the Trackers making a video saying that they wouldnt buy an AP again because they felt screwed out of this year’s pass, and now that uncertainties are in the back of everyone’s mind, I think they’d be more afraid of that type of reaction than just a normal guest



You are more optimistic than I am in terms of them caring about us being upset lol.

And this will be me if any of the bigger bloggers said something like that . I can’t see any of them biting the hand that feeds them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

unbanshee said:


> Thankfully they will be able to visit once the theme parks open as the current order is set to expire before July 11th
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tri-...t-to-expire-before-disney-theme-parks-reopen/


Last time the order was set to expire they extended it.


----------



## unbanshee

gottalovepluto said:


> Last time the order was set to expire they extended it.



Hopefully they don't extend it again then. As of right now though, tri-state is looking good


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> You are more optimistic than I am in terms of them caring about us being upset lol.
> 
> And this will be me if any of the bigger bloggers said something like that . I can’t see any of them biting the hand that feeds them.



I cant either. But unless Disney pays for the passes of some of these bloggers, is it really going to be worth it to them to renew if they can only go 3 times a month? Sure, you’re still getting your moneys worth in the end. But if the price is the same, and the restrictions are still around when its time to renew? I think some of them ride it out and wait until things get a little bit more normal


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gottalovepluto said:


> Mathwise that doesn't make any sense. Everyone lost 4 months... extending my 3/30 expired pass to 4/14 or whatever would be beyond idiotic.


Why wouldn't it make sense?  My pass expired May 10th.  I lost 2 months, not 4, so it doesn't make sense to give me 2 extra months for free.  This is what Disney has been saying from the beginning.  You'd be extended the number of days that the parks were closed, *for when your pass was valid.*


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

vinotinto said:


> Both of those things would be the same: extended for the number of days you lost and the 117 days "other passes are getting" actually works out to be the same expiration date.
> 
> For example:
> My pass expired on March 31st. I had 15 days left when they closed the parks. Parks are reopening on July 11th. the closure period is 117 days (almost 4 months).
> 
> Number of days I lost: When you add 15 days to July 11th, my pass should expire on July 26.
> 
> Number of days of the closure: When you add 117 days to the original expiration date in my pass (March 31) you get July 26th.
> 
> It's exactly the same. Of course, my expired AP has not yet been extended, but once extended, my new expiration date should be July 26.


I know that.  The person I was replying to seemed to be saying that passes that expired during the shutdown wouldn't be extended at all.  We're getting the days we lost, not the full 4 months, because that doesn't make sense.


----------



## BrianR

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We have 4 kids, 1 tween and 3 young and close in age. We've never once taken a midday break. (Although now I'm questioning that decision, since we never went to SAB any of the times we've stayed at BC and YC. Apparently we should've been going to SAB, given how upset everyone is at it being closed.) Most of our friends also have kids, and I tend to read online reviews/discussions about traveling w kids. Based on what friends and people online say, it's apparent that a lot of families have a routine and don't ever consider there are other ways of doing things (I think a lot of parents assume their kids are inflexible, when in reality it's the parents who aren't flexible and don't give the kids a chance and/or influence the kids.) I know there are always special circumstances, but for the most part, people are comfortable with what they know and will insist they can't do something another way, such as alter how they vacation (eg, they MUST take an afternoon break). Unfortunately, it looks like for the foreseeable future, we're all going to have to go with the flow and work with new policies if we want to visit a Disney property.



Yeah we ended up in the "pump our kids full of sugar because the families with a set bedtime are gone" method back when the Magic Kingdom EMH would go long past midnight and it worked well, until they pretty much dropped those night hours not too long ago.  Tons of ways to tour with small kids if families put the house rules aside on vacation.


Also I found some test footage of a guy not wanting to get his AP strike for not showing up:


----------



## BrianR

chicagoshannon said:


> yes but he even said he probably won't go to Disney right away.  They also won't  eat at restaurant or do any inside rides.  They have both stated Tim will be the only one going for quite a while.  It's totaly their choice but they're terrified of something that has basically a 0% of killing them.


If you thought that you would never have a child and after years it actually happened I would be super precautious too.  I don't fault them at all for that.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t even consider myself scared and my province is doing very well (like, active cases in the single digits well) and we are still on the fence about going to the zoo. 4 major theme parks to me is someone pretty comfortable with the risk level of going out in a pandemic, but I guess there’s only so much you can film at home.



They should have at least taken a couple weeks off. But it seems like they feel obligated to make videos. As someone that has watched them for 5 years now, I think they’ve earned a little “me time” together, without a camera.


----------



## Sandisw

gottalovepluto said:


> Last time the order was set to expire they extended it.



Actually, it was last extended in early May. I do not see it being extended again as he would have to extend his state of emergency.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> yes but he even said he probably won't go to Disney right away.  They also won't  eat at restaurant or do any inside rides.  They have both stated Tim will be the only one going for quite a while.  It's totaly their choice but they're terrified of something that has basically a 0% of killing them.



Joking aside I am really impressed with the bloggers, twitter Disney people, whatever you want to call them, who are talking about the risks of going to the parks during a pandemic and aren’t just pretending it’s all good cause it’s opening.

My twitter feed has become the opposite of the attitudes expressed in this thread which is kind of refreshing.


----------



## Mit88

BrianR said:


> Also I found some test footage of a guy not wanting to get his AP strike for not showing up:




Thats me when EPCOT tells me I need to do 4 consecutive days to get a special AP item during food and wine. 

Scan in, and leave.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Thats me when EPCOT tells me I need to do 4 consecutive days to get a special AP item during food and wine.
> 
> Scan in, and leave.



Guilty haha.

In hindsight I’m glad we did though, a fun little souvenir from what is likely to be our only trip as passholders. #thankscovid


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Joking aside I am really impressed with the bloggers, twitter Disney people, whatever you want to call them, who are talking about the risks of going to the parks during a pandemic and aren’t just pretending it’s all good cause it’s opening.
> 
> My twitter feed has become the opposite of the attitudes expressed in this thread which is kind of refreshing.


I haven't seen a single Vlogger telling people to come.  They are all like don't come because the masks suck and the experience isn't good right now (long waits ect.)  That's gotta hurt the parks in some way.


----------



## one_cat

Since we are talking about APs again, here is a thought that I would categorize in the “dream on” category:

Since hopping is apparently not a thing anymore and APs are especially problematic why don’t they abolish APs and reintroduce “no expiration date” daily park passes.  For those with unexpired APs they could give them the number of park passes to match what is left on their APs. I think I could guarantee that nobody would go home unhappy with that plan and Disney would not have to issue any refunds, preserving cash.


----------



## chicagoshannon

one_cat said:


> Since we are talking about APs again, here is a thought that I would categorize in the “dream on” category:
> 
> Since hopping is apparently not a thing anymore and APs are especially problematic why don’t they abolish APs and reintroduce “no expiration date” daily park passes.  For those with unexpired APs they could give them the number of park passes to match what is left on their APs. I think I could guarantee that nobody would go home unhappy with that plan and Disney would not have to issue any refunds, preserving cash.


it would be way cheaper for Disney to just refund.


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> Thats me when EPCOT tells me I need to do 4 consecutive days to get a special AP item during food and wine.
> 
> Scan in, and leave.


Don't attempt the entires back to back. I may or may not have attempted this in a short period of time and had security called on me.


----------



## Mit88

SarahC97 said:


> Don't do it back to back. I may or may not have attempted this and had security called on me.



What would you get in trouble for? Theres nothing that states how long you have to be in the park for. 

“Oh darn, I forgot something in my car”


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> What would you get in trouble for? Theres nothing that states how long you have to be in the park for.
> 
> “Oh darn, I forgot something in my car”


I exited and entered like 4 times in a row in about a half-hour. They called security to ensure I wasn't just trying to sneak people in on my band.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t want to specifically call out, I have seen some who are themselves gearing up to travel to one of the US parks ASAP. I’ll just say some are a lot more “hey, maybe stay the heck out of FL right now, this is bigger than a Disney trip” than others. And I’m glad to see it.


Ok.  I've only seen local vloggers.  I've seen several reasons given but all the same conclusion don't come.  lol


----------



## chicagoshannon

SarahC97 said:


> I exited and entered like 4 times in a row in about a half-hour. They called security to ensure I wasn't just trying to sneak people in on my band.


I thought it had to be entrance on 4 separate days to get the AP prize.  lol  All that in and out for nothing.


----------



## Mit88

SarahC97 said:


> I exited and entered like 4 times in a row in about a half-hour. They called security to ensure I wasn't just trying to sneak people in on my band.



Oh, well yeah, I could see that being an issue lol. I dont think the item giveaway works like that though, I think it has to be 4 days, not just 4 scan ins period. If thats the case, then maybe ill enter though the main gate, exit through international, come back in through international, leave through main gate and repeat one more time lol


----------



## SarahC97

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought it had to be entrance on 4 separate days to get the AP prize.  lol  All that in and out for nothing.


Well, I was putting this theory to the test since I didn't have 4 days. Spoiler: It didn't work.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Update:
> 
> Norwegian Cruise Lines announced they have extended suspension of their cruises through the end of September.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/norwegian-cruise-further-extends-trip-211256854.html



I sense more is with-coming....


----------



## Hoodie

Is it SOON yet?


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> Oh, well yeah, I could see that being an issue lol. I dont think the item giveaway works like that though, I think it has to be 4 days, not just 4 scan ins period. If thats the case, then maybe ill enter though the main gate, exit through international, come back in through international, leave through main gate and repeat one more time lol


Well, I had to try. That cutting board looked really nice.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SarahC97 said:


> Well, I was putting this theory to the test since I didn't have 4 days. Spoiler: It didn't work.


worth a shot!  I was so excited to be staying at an Epcot resort this year because it would be so much easier getting my 4 entries for my prize this year.  Joke seems to be on my now though!


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I haven't seen a single Vlogger telling people to come.  They are all like don't come because the masks suck and the experience isn't good right now (long waits ect.)  That's gotta hurt the parks in some way.


Personally ,I think it's irresponsible to tell people to come or not come.  I like to give people my views and show what's happening and share my experience,  especially with the mask wearing but then I always say, it's up to you,  it's your money and you know the risks,  so in the end im not going to tell you what to do either way
That's why i also come to these threads and share my experience


----------



## Rxdr2013

My gold passes were just extended. were to expire 9/18 now 1/13. woohoo now we can go one more time during xmas decorations!


----------



## Jessj0012

I don't remember the trackers ever saying anything about their annual passes. And my family watches them all the time, but maybe I missed it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Personally ,I think it's irresponsible to tell people to come or not come.  I like to give people my views and show what's happening and share my experience,  especially with the mask wearing but then I always say, it's up to you,  it's your money and you know the risks,  so in the end im not going to tell you what to do either way
> That's why i also come to these threads and share my experience


yeah.  I think it's hard for some of them because people keep asking and asking.  So they're all like if I lived far away I wouldn't come.  But when most of them repeatedly say that, I'm sure people are like well maybe I shouldn't come.  If people that go to the parks that much and love the parks that much tell you that maybe you shouldn't come people will really think hard about it.


----------



## RWinNOLA

chicagoshannon said:


> I haven't seen a single Vlogger telling people to come.  They are all like don't come because the masks suck and the experience isn't good right now (long waits ect.)  That's gotta hurt the parks in some way.



Except for maybe the first day at Universal, I don’t recall much complaining about long waits.  Actually, it seems to be quite the opposite.


----------



## KrissyD715

Have they officially announced no hoppers that we can adjust our packages? Or is it just unofficial at this point?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Is anyone from this thread checking in on Monday? Would love some reports!


----------



## yulilin3

KrissyD715 said:


> Have they officially announced no hoppers that we can adjust our packages? Or is it just unofficial at this point?


They have not


SaintsManiac said:


> Is anyone from this thread checking in on Monday? Would love some reports!


Not checking in Monday but trying my best to be at a resort.  Standby


----------



## CastAStone

KrissyD715 said:


> Have they officially announced no hoppers that we can adjust our packages? Or is it just unofficial at this point?


Nothing official.


----------



## SoShiny

SaintsManiac said:


> Is anyone from this thread checking in on Monday? Would love some reports!


I will be, but we won't arrive until 11:00 pm. I will probably be stalking the boards for reports from the airport.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SoShiny said:


> I will be, but we won't arrive until 11:00 pm. I will probably be stalking the boards for reports from the airport.




Will you let us know how it's going Tuesday?


----------



## focusondisney

SarahC97 said:


> So, I reported this on the resort thread, but I spoke with a CM today who told me that I'd be able to modify my late July reservation starting Monday and that, in fact, the rest of July check-ins should be able to modify come Monday if their resort is closed. She didn't give me any other info and, of course, take that with a big ol' grain phone CM salt. Still...Monday? Soon?



Well I sure hope the system doesn’t get opened for everyone Monday.  That will  crash the system & those of us with the earliest trips really should be given a day or two to reschedule.


----------



## yulilin3

David from Freshbaked made a video of his thoughts on the leaked reservation system.  He's based at DL


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Personally ,I think it's irresponsible to tell people to come or not come.  I like to give people my views and show what's happening and share my experience,  especially with the mask wearing but then I always say, it's up to you,  it's your money and you know the risks,  so in the end im not going to tell you what to do either way
> That's why i also come to these threads and share my experience


Which is why I have enjoyed watching your streams. I am the person that fountain sang happy birthday to


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

WonderlandisReality said:


> My eyesight is bad and that is a fuzzy picture but I know enough Latin to think that may not  all be gibberish...I think I catch the phrases for network management and maybe “procedures”. Can anyone help?


I noticed that the phrase Lorem Ipsum is the starting text for the gibberish lines.  Per Google search, it is a pseudo-Latin text used in web design, typography, layout, and printing in place of English to emphasize design elements over content. It's also called placeholder (or filler) text. It's a convenient tool for mock-ups.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> Which is why I have enjoyed watching your streams. I am the person that fountain sang happy birthday to


Oh the fountain


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it’s a banned site the filter will catch it. You can probably preview your post first to check, I think.


I tried to put the link and the filter stopped it.  Am I allowed to say what site so people can look it up themselves?


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Oh the fountain


He wouldn’t quit talking to you. I am Gina.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> I tried to put the link and the filter stopped it.  Am I allowed to say what site so people can look it up themselves?


No
But most know which one it is


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> I tried to put the link and the filter stopped it.  Am I allowed to say what site so people can look it up themselves?



Here’s a screenshot from FB yesterday. I didn’t post it when I saw it, but now I’ve seen it in other places. Totally understand if this gets deleted.


----------



## mshanson3121

AmberMV said:


> I tried to put the link and the filter stopped it.  Am I allowed to say what site so people can look it up themselves?



I don't think so, no.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I tried to put the link and the filter stopped it.  Am I allowed to say what site so people can look it up themselves?



Officially probably not. I guessed where you meant though, most of us probably will.

If true, and the person worked for 2 weeks while sick, yikes. Positive testing amongst CMs is inevitable but that should not be happening.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Here’s a screenshot from FB yesterday. I didn’t post it when I saw it, but now I’ve seen it in other places. Totally understand if this gets deleted.
> View attachment 501801



Wow. Just wow. 

So who owns/runs the T-Rex? Disney or an independent company.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandisw said:


> Actually, it was last extended in early May. I do not see it being extended again as he would have to extend his state of emergency.


If he doesn’t extend a state of emergency federal relief funds dry up so I would expect the general state of emergency to extend...


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> David from Freshbaked made a video of his thoughts on the leaked reservation system.  He's based at DL



News or big rumors always tend to happen before his Thursday show, which is great to get his up to date opinions on news. Quite the opposite from DisUnplugged where it seems like multiple times lately big news has dropped literally hours after their tuesday show. But they have typically made a standalone video for the news


----------



## AmberMV

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> So who owns/runs the T-Rex? Disney or an independent company.


Landry's, same company as Rainforest Cafe


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> So who owns/runs the T-Rex? Disney or an independent company.



Landry’s


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> So who owns/runs the T-Rex? Disney or an independent company.



Pretty sure it’s Landry’s.


----------



## Sandisw

gottalovepluto said:


> If he doesn’t extend a state of emergency federal relief funds dry up so I would expect the general state of emergency to extend...



Then I predict he will simply end it like he did the one from LA.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Here’s a screenshot from FB yesterday. I didn’t post it when I saw it, but now I’ve seen it in other places. Totally understand if this gets deleted.
> View attachment 501801



And then they’d be sued for endangering their employees. Seems like a dumb threat to make


----------



## AmberMV

Why was my post about a source reporting a case deleted?  I didn't have any info on which site it was from?


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> So who owns/runs the T-Rex? Disney or an independent company.


Landry’s. The fellow’s name you are looking for is Tillman Fertita. CNBC likes to interview him on Tues afternoons. (He has specifically mentioned that location before. I doubt CNBC would have the guts to ask him about this )


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> And then they’d be sued for endangering their employees. Seems like a dumb threat to make



Never mind I realized you meant the unemployment thing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> And then they’d be sued for endangering their employees. Seems like a dumb threat to make


It’s not a threat. It’s actually the law. Because they’ve been offered employment if they don’t take it they aren’t eligible for unemployment. Landry’s could offer them paid time off if they wanted to.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s not a threat. It’s actually the law. Because they’ve been offered employment if they don’t take it they aren’t eligible for unemployment. Landry’s could offer them paid time off if they wanted to.



But in the during COVID time, a deadly virus, your kitchen manager has tested positive, and continues to work, and the business tells you that you will need to continue to work or you’re refusing to work and thus ineligible for unemployment. 

Sounds like a threat to me.


----------



## figmentfinesse

My Disney daily calendar conveyed pretty well what I must have looked like reading  through the posts today. My new fears are having to pay to be moved from Pop and getting bad arrival times. Here’s hoping tomorrow has some more news!!


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> And then they’d be sued for endangering their employees. Seems like a dumb threat to make



And yet it happens every day in the $ driven world. From small businesses to large.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Why was my post about a source reporting a case deleted?  I didn't have any info on which site it was from?


Referring to a banned site sore of defeats the purpose. We really only have a couple banned sites here so it’s not always a problem.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Referring to a banned site sore of defeats the purpose. We really only have a couple banned sites here so it’s not always a problem.



I’ve found out one of them, but I kind of figured they were on the list. It just *d out their name


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I’ve found out one of them, but I kind of figured they were on the list. It just *d out their name


Right but even with the **** we are still supposed to delete that.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Right but even with the **** we are still supposed to delete that.


I hope no one ever makes you clean up the news threads from before their ban


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> And yet it happens every day in the $ driven world. From small businesses to large.



But this is a very different situation. When your business opens up, many, if not all states are only giving the employees of businesses a set amount of time before they have to return to work or its grounds for termination. So they have to return to work, with a pandemic still out there, even if they’re not ready to, and then they get to work and find out a manager has it, refuses to make it public information, and say the employees still have to work or they’ll be let go and ineligible for unemployment. Yeah, I’m not sure that’ll go well if these employees want to take action


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> I hope no one ever makes you clean up the news threads from before their ban


My post count would drop by thousands probably


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Right but even with the **** we are still supposed to delete that.



Oh, completely understandable. Doesnt take a lot of research to figure out what site it is, thus giving their site traffic while they’re banned from here for a reason


----------



## LSUmiss

So has anyone had an out of state platinum AP extended yet?


----------



## CastAStone

Managing the bans is a bit trickier on the DVC boards; there’s about 15 legitimate resale sites and they almost all have nearly identical names, and roughly 1/3 of them are banned.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> But this is a very different situation. When your business opens up, many, if not all states are only giving the employees of businesses a set amount of time before they have to return to work or its grounds for termination. So they have to return to work, with a pandemic still out there, even if they’re not ready to, and then they get to work and find out a manager has it, refuses to make it public information, and say the employees still have to work or they’ll be let go and ineligible for unemployment. Yeah, I’m not sure that’ll go well if these employees want to take action


 What’s really effective is for it to go public with those kind of details. Bad press often makes companies do the right thing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone had an out of state platinum AP extended yet?



You might want to subscribe to this thread: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...ension-to-reflect-the-closure-period.3804721/


----------



## Shelleyfs

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone had an out of state platinum AP extended yet?


No.  We have 4 and they are still the original end date.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone had an out of state platinum AP extended yet?



I haven’t seen anyone specifically mention one.

All the extensions I’ve seen have either not specified or been a FL/DVC only type of pass.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> What’s really effective is for it to go public with those kind of details. Bad press often makes companies do the right thing.



Very true. But it would be nice to not have to have action being taken after the fact. CMs and workers are DS, theres an inevitably that some of them will get it. But a manager, KNOWING they have it, and still coming to work, and then telling employees that they still have to work or they’ll be reported to unemployment. That doesnt sit right. But it’s Landry’s, not Disney. I would be very surprised if Disney or Universal allowed this to happen under their employment roof


----------



## Mit88

I say just tear down TRex altogether. Just out of precaution. If they accidentally also drive down towards Rainforest cafe and bulldoze that, it wouldnt be the worst thing


----------



## mmackeymouse

andyman8 said:


> The decisions being made are not really about fairness but are purely business-minded (i.e. what can the business handle and how we can maximize what we've got). That's something I think most of us can agree on. Believe it or not, that's also something of a departure for Disney. We (myself included) hound them for things like the cabana tents in Tomorrowland, but at the same time, most other amusement/theme park operators with the sort of lines WDW sees would have started charging for a queue bypass option years ago. With Disney, it's always been this delicate balance between business and what guests perceive as fairness. Due this severe interruption, that balance has shifted for the moment. They're not trying to upset guests; they're trying to make the logistical needs meet with the business needs meet with the Guest Experience. That's going to mean disappointment, but if you go in with an open mind (understanding you may not stay at the resort you want or even your second choice, you may not go a park everyday, you may not dine where, when, or how you want, you may not have everything offered you want *and what is offered might cost more *etc...), it is my understanding you'll be fine. That's all I feel comfortable saying at the moment.



See, this is where they/you lose me. 

The people that will be going the next few months, for the most part, are the lifers. The die hards. 

These people love Disney SO much that they are willing to sacrifice the experience. And, rather than thank them. Rather than some sort of gesture to honor them for their loyalty, Disney would actually choose to stick it to them? That bugs me. That, I am not sure I could ever forget. 






Lewisc said:


> A poster in the resorts forum was charged to involuntarily move from BWI to OKW.



Wow, I would certainly be unhappy about this. 

And I love Old Key West, don't get me wrong. 




Spridell said:


> For some perspective.....
> 
> Kennedy Space Center is open everyday from 10am-4pm.  Their ticket system has entry times from 10am until 12pm in increments of every half hour.
> 
> I guess Disney will do something like this.  *But missing 3 or 4 hours and still paying full price wont sit well with people*.



As it shouldn't. 

Me! Me! I'm people!

How could it be possibly be fair that someone who gets in there for 6 hours pays the same or more as someone who gets in there for 9 hours? If it's voluntary, if it's optional, that's one thing. 




vinotinto said:


> It's already hard to return to the parks with 6pm (AK) or 7pm (MK) closings. If now, you can't arrive until 10:30-11, you really won't get much done before your afternoon break.





Afternoon break? That's cute. 

With those hours...that's a big fat nope from me, dawg. 






Mit88 said:


> Some conclusions turn out to be right in the end. Case and point, the NBA players being able to go to the theme parks. That was never even a rumor and people got worked up. Then it was said that it definitely wont happen. And now Disney is saying its up to the NBA



Exactly....that's the thing that is frustrating about it. It's up in the air, subject to change, and seemingly on the whim of the NBA. 

If we knew that A, B, C and them's the rules.....well okay. At least we know. 

But, the fact that it's "Wellll........it's up to the NBA," basically gives people no clarity at all. 





emilymad said:


> Don't take an afternoon break in July is equal to please take me directly to the hospital due to heat stroke.  It may more for some people but not all.



Well, maybe Disney should have thought of that. Maybe they should have opened 8-12 and 6-10. Same number of hours, but at least out of the harsh mid-day heat. 

But, they made their bed by shortening the hours, and shortening them to the worst possible hours. So...guess they'll have to lie in it.


----------



## Devil13

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone had an out of state platinum AP extended yet?



Not me


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hopefully tomorrow is resort news day.





Mit88 said:


> I say just tear down TRex altogether. Just out of precaution. If they accidentally also drive down towards Rainforest cafe and bulldoze that, it wouldnt be the worst thing


 
I agree. This is the only logical solution and I completely support it. I also think the I-4 eyesore is infected. We should probably knock it down as a precaution.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> But in the during COVID time, a deadly virus, your kitchen manager has tested positive, and continues to work, and the business tells you that you will need to continue to work or you’re refusing to work and thus ineligible for unemployment.
> 
> Sounds like a threat to me.


Ok. Fine “a threat”. But it’s still staying a fact. They literally cannot collect unemployment in that case.

Absurd Landry’s isn’t doing paid time off for those folks but that’s another discussion I guess for elsewhere.


----------



## wareagle57

Anna_Sh said:


> I got 3 months, 25 days.  My original expiration was 6/4/21, and it’s now 9/29/21.


That is absolute garbage if it’s not changed.


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> How long do people expect APs to be extended?
> 
> If it's good a year from activation say you only had 4 months left before Covid happened, closed for 4 months, AP extended 4 months - doesn't that make it right? Why would you be expecting free months?
> Or are they not giving enough time back?



Ummm no. Not even close. You paid for 365 days of access including park hopper. IF the reservation system is such that you can’t go every day, that is a huge devaluation of the pass. And if there is no park hopping it is devalued even further. Shanghai has still not started the clock on APs since they are still in the reservation period and that’s what I expected from WDW as well.

They either need to:

1. Do like Shanghai 

2. exempt APs from the reservations (impractical as they couldn’t actually control capacity that way)

Or 3. Only take off individual days people actually visit the parks with their APs, which would be far too complicated.

it seems for now they went with option 4,a giant middle finger to APs in hopes we will cancel.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> Personally ,I think it's irresponsible to tell people to come or not come.  I like to give people my views and show what's happening and share my experience,  especially with the mask wearing but then I always say, it's up to you,  it's your money and you know the risks,  so in the end im not going to tell you what to do either way
> That's why i also come to these threads and share my experience


you are talking about what I have enjoyed about your trips that I have enjoyed. you seem to be telling what you are feeling not what people should be doing.


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> That is absolute garbage if it’s not changed.


I certainly wouldn’t complain if they gave me more, but this is about what I expected when I decided to renew.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Joking aside I am really impressed with the bloggers, twitter Disney people, whatever you want to call them, who are talking about the risks of going to the parks during a pandemic and aren’t just pretending it’s all good cause it’s opening.
> 
> My twitter feed has become the opposite of the attitudes expressed in this thread which is kind of refreshing.



If you go to a theme park right now you are taking a risk.  SFoG is open now and I have park reservations (for a specific time) on saturday and plan to go but I'm going with the knowledge  I may not stay long.  If I'm not happy with what I see or the crowds are more then I'm comfortable with I'm leaving.  I may only stay an a hour or so.  I'm going in with eyes wide open and will only stay as long as I  feel safe.  Luckily I got the very first entrance time for saturday so hopefully I can get a lot done early.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hopefully tomorrow is resort news day.



Unlikely.  They don't want ADR pre-July 10th calls and resort change calls on the same day.  I think Fri-Sun is when we'll get resort news.


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hopefully tomorrow is resort news day.


----------



## figmentfinesse

mmackeymouse said:


> See, this is where they/you lose me.
> 
> The people that will be going the next few months, for the most part, are the lifers. The die hards.
> 
> These people love Disney SO much that they are willing to sacrifice the experience. And, rather than thank them. Rather than some sort of gesture to honor them for their loyalty, Disney would actually choose to stick it to them? That bugs me. That, I am not sure I could ever forget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I would certainly be unhappy about this.
> 
> And I love Old Key West, don't get me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it shouldn't.
> 
> Me! Me! I'm people!
> 
> How could it be possibly be fair that someone who gets in there for 6 hours pays the same or more as someone who gets in there for 9 hours? If it's voluntary, if it's optional, that's one thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon break? That's cute.
> 
> With those hours...that's a big fat nope from me, dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly....that's the thing that is frustrating about it. It's up in the air, subject to change, and seemingly on the whim of the NBA.
> 
> If we knew that A, B, C and them's the rules.....well okay. At least we know.
> 
> But, the fact that it's "Wellll........it's up to the NBA," basically gives people no clarity at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe Disney should have thought of that. Maybe they should have opened 8-12 and 6-10. Same number of hours, but at least out of the harsh mid-day heat.
> 
> But, they made their bed by shortening the hours, and shortening them to the worst possible hours. So...guess they'll have to lie in it.



Maybe the hours shortening was a way of encouraging people to cancel. Honestly, it got my hand hovering over the cancel button. However, I’m weak and really want my summer Disney fix. Oh well. At least I know I’m weak! One could dream it’s just a tactic and might see slight closing extensions...


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hopefully tomorrow is resort news day.


Hope so!! Could be late afternoon but it certainly seems like it’s time to get the ball rolling on the cross over folks. Although they REALLY should get ticket info rolling as well. Crazy people are having to make decisions without knowing if they can get in the park!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Unlikely.  They don't want ADR pre-July 10th calls and resort change calls on the same day.  I think Fri-Sun is when we'll get resort news.


Why not? Disney Dining is not Disney Reservations.


----------



## Mit88

wareagle57 said:


> Ummm no. Not even close. You paid for 365 days of access including park hopper. IF the reservation system is such that you can’t go every day, that is a huge devaluation of the pass. And if there is no park hopping it is devalued even further. Shanghai has still not started the clock on APs since they are still in the reservation period and that’s what I expected from WDW as well.
> 
> They either need to:
> 
> 1. Do like Shanghai
> 
> 2. exempt APs from the reservations (impractical as they couldn’t actually control capacity that way)
> 
> Or 3. Only take off individual days people actually visit the parks with their APs, which would be far too complicated.
> 
> it seems for now they went with option 4,a giant middle finger to APs in hopes we will cancel.



Someone said earlier that the extensions made today may have only been so expired pass members can make reservations if they have a trip planned in July. 

It makes sense, and my optimistic side wants to believe it. But if I believe it, and that didnt turn out to be true, I think I’d be a little more upset with the current returned compensation. And I hate saying that because I dont see my self as an entitled “pass****”, but expecting more than what is currently on the table isnt much to ask for, especially since one of the options (partial refund) doesnt even have any information base. Like ive said before, they could send you any amount, whether its a dollar, or 1/3 of the money back. Theres nothing in writing how much the partial refund is. So you’re basically going in on that option in the dark. But if you choose the extension, and have no reason or desire to go down in those 4 months that you’ve been extended, then you lose out. 

I’m hoping the extensions were only an indication that reservations are starting soon and it was for the expired pass members to be able to get reservations in July


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> Why not? Disney Dining is not Disney Reservations.


It’s all in the same building (which they’re not even in right now as they’re all still working from home mainly). I also guarantee they have a good portion of resort reservation staff assisting with the enhancements side (dining, etc).


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Ummm no. Not even close. You paid for 365 days of access including park hopper. IF the reservation system is such that you can’t go every day, that is a huge devaluation of the pass. And if there is no park hopping it is devalued even further. Shanghai has still not started the clock on APs since they are still in the reservation period and that’s what I expected from WDW as well.
> 
> They either need to:
> 
> 1. Do like Shanghai
> 
> 2. exempt APs from the reservations (impractical as they couldn’t actually control capacity that way)
> 
> Or 3. Only take off individual days people actually visit the parks with their APs, which would be far too complicated.
> 
> it seems for now they went with option 4,a giant middle finger to APs in hopes we will cancel.



They are doing nothing differnet then many other parks. I'm a six flags diamond elite member and I'm getting very little and in fact even worse then what disney is doing. They are doing reservations and members have to do reservations. They actually never actually stopped the clock but I get one or two extra perks like one extra skip the line pass. I actually only get the extra months when I cancel... then they will tack on the extra months for the closure. 

1) they could do but for how long?  no hopping and reservations look to be around for a while
2) not a possibility
3) not happening either.  Very few AP holders visited 365 days even though they could so to make it 365 visit days would never work.  

Now if park hopping is not allowed (which looks likely), there should be some refund to AP members to account for that benefit being removed or an extra extention to the passes. 

APs are tough for every park right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Someone said earlier that the extensions made today may have only been so expired pass members can make reservations if they have a trip planned in July.
> 
> It makes sense, and my optimistic side wants to believe it. But if I believe it, and that didnt turn out to be true, I think I’d be a little more upset with the current returned compensation. And I hate saying that because I dont see my self as an entitled “pass****”, but expecting more than what is currently on the table isnt much to ask for, especially since one of the options (partial refund) doesnt even have any information base. Like ive said before, they could send you any amount, whether its a dollar, or 1/3 of the money back. Theres nothing in writing how much the partial refund is. So you’re basically going in on that option in the dark. But if you choose the extension, and have no reason or desire to go down in those 4 months that you’ve been extended, then you lose out.
> 
> I’m hoping the extensions were only an indication that reservations are starting soon and it was for the expired pass members to be able to get reservations in July



There are people with original expiry dates as late as 2021 who got extended about 4 months. Possibly limited to certain pass types so far (or they’re just being done first) but not expired ones.


----------



## VH103428

gottalovepluto said:


> Sure. But it’s the truth. You literally cannot collect unemployment.


As a District Manager for a chain similar to Landry's, I can say that even if you have been to T-Rex, you are probably safe.  The thing with being the KM in these establishments is that you are behind the scene.  The chef, line cooks, prep cooks, and other kitchen team members are directly moving things along in the kitchen.  A KM is making sure that all the wheels turn properly by scheduling, maintenance, inventory, and being the the liaison for the kitchen team to the General Manager.    Managers are very well trained for food borne illnesses, allergies, and more.  I am sure that this KM did not knowingly put anyone in danger.  You can have NO symptoms and still test positive and that test may take a few days for the positive result. 
And believe me I have taken more calls from team members saying that they did not feel safe and wanted to go home because they make more money at home which puts companies in a bad position. I can tell you that yes it sucks for this restaurant, but every restaurant is trying to stay afloat.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are people with original expiry dates as late as 2021 who got extended about 4 months. Possibly limited to certain pass types so far (or they’re just being done first) but not expired ones.



I think they’d have to extend everyone right now. They can’t assume every passmember would be staying on Disney property, so they cant really look at ones that are expired and staying at a Disney resort and take a head count. So they just extend everyone now so theres no issues when the reservations in July start, and then that buys them a little extra time to figure out the compensation. 

Thats what I’m hoping to be the case.


----------



## DebbieB

Check the website instead of the App.  My 4/29 gold expiration is now showing back up with 8/24.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think they’d have to extend everyone right now. They can’t assume every passmember would be staying on Disney property, so they cant really look at ones that are expired and staying at a Disney resort and take a head count. So they just extend everyone now so theres no issues when the reservations in July start, and then that buys them a little extra time to figure out the compensation.
> 
> Thats what I’m hoping to be the case.



Hopefully. They can do whatever they want as far as I’m concerned as long as they give us all relevant info before we have to be locked into a decision.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hopefully. They can do whatever they want as far as I’m concerned as long as they give us all relevant info before we have to be locked into a decision.



Thats all I want. I dont want to be extended, and be locked into an extension. I’m hoping that if all the details come out, and the clock is indeed starting on the date of the reopening, and the partial refund is sufficient enough that they’ll allow people to switch. But I have a feeling thats unlikely as they’ll just say “We gave you the option of calling and opting for the refund in April”


----------



## DebbieB

SaintsManiac said:


> Here’s a screenshot from FB yesterday. I didn’t post it when I saw it, but now I’ve seen it in other places. Totally understand if this gets deleted.
> View attachment 501801


This is exactly the situation where a liability waiver may not stand up in court.  I know T-Rex isn’t Disney owned but just commenting on the situation.  Negligence by Management.


----------



## wareagle57

Anna_Sh said:


> I certainly wouldn’t complain if they gave me more, but this is about what I expected when I decided to renew.



Why do you expect so little from a company that is supposed to be and used to be about going above and beyond for customer service? I would never expect to get less than I paid for from Disney.

I understand for people out of state that only buy an AP to use for 2 trips that it might not seem like a big deal. But as a local I paid for 365 days of access. Depending on how hard the reservations end up being to get, my platinum pass with zero blockout days could suddenly have MONTHS worth if blockout dates and zero park hopping. A 1 day park hopping ticket is 70% more expensive than a 1 day 1 park ticket. Am I getting 70% of my money back? Am I getting money back for the difference in AP prices when I paid for zero blockout dates but am not being blocked out more than a silver pass?

If they really want to scare people away, then they need to just keep the parks closed. Disrespecting your most loyal fans like this is inexcusable. I really hope this changes. But I see no reason for them to wait months to update expiration dates only to have to do it again. Message receive loud and clear Disney. You don’t care about me. There are a lot of people that hate you Disney and want to see your fail. Please don’t treat your defenders (which I am) this way. Or you will become what people say you are and we won’t be there to rescue you. But you don’t care, you’ll be long gone by then and already made your corona virus dessert party bonus money.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Thats all I want. I dont want to be extended, and be locked into an extension. I’m hoping that if all the details come out, and the clock is indeed starting on the date of the reopening, and the partial refund is sufficient enough that they’ll allow people to switch. But I have a feeling thats unlikely as they’ll just say “We gave you the option of calling and opting for the refund in April”



We are agreeing too often lately. What’s going on here .

My husband said I need to start thinking of the partial refund as “bonus money” and the AP and the money spent on them as history. He’s probably right (don’t tell him).


----------



## wareagle57

Mit88 said:


> Someone said earlier that the extensions made today may have only been so expired pass members can make reservations if they have a trip planned in July.



I hope this is true. It’s the only positive explanation I’ve seen. I’ll keep my head up until official word is given. Until I read your comment I couldn’t think of why they’d update it only to update it again. This makes sense and I’ll call off the dogs.

But seeing people saying things like this is all they expected and being ok with it is a problem too. No, you absolutely need to hold a multibillion dollar company accountable and give you what you deserve. It’s not entitled, especially dealing with a giant like Disney, when other lesser parks are doing much better things.

I’m going to return to my optimistic state that Disney will make everything right.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Why do you expect so little from a company that is supposed to be and used to be about going above and beyond for customer service? I would never expect to get less than I paid for from Disney.
> 
> I understand for people out of state that only buy an AP to use for 2 trips that it might not seem like a big deal. But as a local I paid for 365 days of access. Depending on how hard the reservations end up being to get, my platinum pass with zero blockout days could suddenly have MONTHS worth if blockout dates and zero park hopping. A 1 day park hopping ticket is 70% more expensive than a 1 day 1 park ticket. Am I getting 70% of my money back? Am I getting money back for the difference in AP prices when I paid for zero blockout dates but am not being blocked out more than a silver pass?
> 
> If they really want to scare people away, then they need to just keep the parks closed. Disrespecting your most loyal fans like this is inexcusable. I really hope this changes. But I see no reason for them to wait months to update expiration dates only to have to do it again. Message receive loud and clear Disney. You don’t care about me. There are a lot of people that hate you Disney and want to see your fail. Please don’t treat your defenders (which I am) this way. Or you will become what people say you are and we won’t be there to rescue you. But you don’t care, you’ll be long gone by then and already made your corona virus dessert party bonus money.



I know you are upset but maybe wait and see how hard resevations are to get first.  It may actually not be a big issue. I seriously doubt you'll have months of not being able to get reservations.


----------



## rteetz

Hong Kong is now open!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273439324927860742


----------



## Sandiz08

The T rex thing is unfortunate if true, but the virus is everywhere now. It won’t be the last time we hear about it happening at Disney.


----------



## bpx2

SaintsManiac said:


> Is anyone from this thread checking in on Monday? Would love some reports!



I'll be checking in to Copper Creek on Monday!


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> Why do you expect so little from a company that is supposed to be and used to be about going above and beyond for customer service? I would never expect to get less than I paid for from Disney.
> 
> I understand for people out of state that only buy an AP to use for 2 trips that it might not seem like a big deal. But as a local I paid for 365 days of access. Depending on how hard the reservations end up being to get, my platinum pass with zero blockout days could suddenly have MONTHS worth if blockout dates and zero park hopping. A 1 day park hopping ticket is 70% more expensive than a 1 day 1 park ticket. Am I getting 70% of my money back? Am I getting money back for the difference in AP prices when I paid for zero blockout dates but am not being blocked out more than a silver pass?
> 
> If they really want to scare people away, then they need to just keep the parks closed. Disrespecting your most loyal fans like this is inexcusable. I really hope this changes. But I see no reason for them to wait months to update expiration dates only to have to do it again. Message receive loud and clear Disney. You don’t care about me. There are a lot of people that hate you Disney and want to see your fail. Please don’t treat your defenders (which I am) this way. Or you will become what people say you are and we won’t be there to rescue you. But you don’t care, you’ll be long gone by then and already made your corona virus dessert party bonus money.


Disney is giving me the full year I paid for, which is all I expected from them.  I’ve been a FL resident AP for a looong time, and Disney has given me an extra month here and an extra month there over the years.  I will be thrilled if they do that this time, but they have no obligation to do so. I never thought I’d be in a place where I’d be genuinely worried about Disney’s survival, but the global pandemic has made everything seem more fragile.  Disney needs to do what they need to do to survive, and I’m ok with that.  I called before I renewed, and I was told that I’d get an extension for the number of days they were closed.  That’s what I got, and I’m fine with that.  As for the rumored limit on the number of reservations that an AP can have per month, I’m waiting for an announcement from Disney.  Even if it’s true, I don’t expect that I’ll be wanting to go  more than once or twice a month for a while anyway.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I just checked and our expired gold AP's are now extended to Oct 3rd.  They expired June 4th previously.  I had checked about 20 minutes ago and they had disappeared but are back now with the new expirery date.


----------



## Krandor

Sandiz08 said:


> The T rex thing is unfortunate if true, but the virus is everywhere now. It won’t be the last time we hear about it happening at Disney.



The virus at a restaurant isn't the issue. Somebody testing positive and coming to work afterrwards is the issue. 

We take issue at the "don't come if you exibit these symptoms" stuff and say "but what if you have a headache from a hangover" but this is an example of people who should listen to that and stay away.  He didn't and endangered people.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Someone said earlier that the extensions made today may have only been so expired pass members can make reservations if they have a trip planned in July.
> 
> It makes sense, and my optimistic side wants to believe it. But if I believe it, and that didnt turn out to be true, I think I’d be a little more upset with the current returned compensation. And I hate saying that because I dont see my self as an entitled “pass****”, but expecting more than what is currently on the table isnt much to ask for, especially since one of the options (partial refund) doesnt even have any information base. Like ive said before, they could send you any amount, whether its a dollar, or 1/3 of the money back. Theres nothing in writing how much the partial refund is. So you’re basically going in on that option in the dark. But if you choose the extension, and have no reason or desire to go down in those 4 months that you’ve been extended, then you lose out.
> 
> I’m hoping the extensions were only an indication that reservations are starting soon and it was for the expired pass members to be able to get reservations in July


If so, I hope they’re not finished. I’m booked 7/12-7/19. My Platinum AP expires 7/14 & hasn’t been extended yet.


----------



## Princess Merida

SaintsManiac said:


> Is anyone from this thread checking in on Monday? Would love some reports!


We will be checking into BWV Monday afternoon.  Will probably be at Boardwalk all day, but will share what I can from there that evening.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are agreeing too often lately. What’s going on here .
> 
> My husband said I need to start thinking of the partial refund as “bonus money” and the AP and the money spent on them as history. He’s probably right (don’t tell him).



We got information regarding the reopening of the parks, after that, almost no sort of information regarding the guidelines of reopening would be surprising, or affect my trip(s) scheduled. So ive become more tolerable, even if I’m still not fully tolerable. 

Thats how we think of it too. Because realistically, between my August trip and October trip, we’re going to more than make the AP price worthwhile monetarily, even without hopping. So if its 50-100 each for the 2 of us, its just extra money for the time of the year we werent planning on going down, or the time we got cancelled on in June, but rescheduled for August. Originally I planned on using the refund to just renew, but I’m not so sure I’m going to do that now. But we should have more information by October on how the future may look in terms of reservations, FP, capacity, park hopping. Or at least I hope


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> If so, I hope they’re not finished. I’m booked 7/12-7/19. My Platinum AP expires 7/14 & hasn’t been extended yet.



It took several days for ADRs and FPs to be removed.  AP extentions will likely take as long.  I wouldn;t worry yet. Only if they announce the reservation system and you are not extended would I worry.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> They are doing nothing differnet then many other parks. I'm a six flags diamond elite member and I'm getting very little and in fact even worse then what disney is doing. They are doing reservations and members have to do reservations. They actually never actually stopped the clock but I get one or two extra perks like one extra skip the line pass. I actually only get the extra months when I cancel... then they will tack on the extra months for the closure.
> 
> 1) they could do but for how long?  no hopping and reservations look to be around for a while
> 2) not a possibility
> 3) not happening either.  Very few AP holders visited 365 days even though they could so to make it 365 visit days would never work.
> 
> Now if park hopping is not allowed (which looks likely), there should be some refund to AP members to account for that benefit being removed or an extra extention to the passes.
> 
> APs are tough for every park right now.



Ive been a diamond elite member in the past. 6 Flags is not a 365 day park other than MM and maybe SFoG. Not to mention a diamond pass is still less than $200, Barely the cost of a 1 day park hopper at Disney. And I expect it to be much easier to make a reservation for 6 Flags than Disney. Even Universal doesnt require them. Yet they gave me almost a free month on my extension. How hard would it be for Disney to give their most loyal fans a month or two free?

You expect far to little from them.

1) doesnt matter for how long. They can afford it or else they should remain closed.
2) why?
3) So? Some do go every day. What would it actually cost Disney to stop the clock until reservations are over? I think you’re overestimating how long the current capacity and need for reservations for last. Even if it’s a year, give us a “free” year of no fireworks, parades, park hopping or normal hours. I love this place more than anywhere on earth. But if this is how they treat their most loyal fans, they will never reach the potential they once had. And it makes me sad and angry to see them damage their reputation.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

wareagle57 said:


> I paid for 365 days of access. Depending on how hard the reservations end up being to get, my platinum pass with zero blockout days could suddenly have MONTHS worth if blockout dates and zero park hopping. A 1 day park hopping ticket is 70% more expensive than a 1 day 1 park ticket. Am I getting 70% of my money back? Am I getting money back for the difference in AP prices when I paid for zero blockout dates but am not being blocked out more than a silver pass?


Well stated!  I hope this does not turn out to be the case, but I fear that it will.  Taking away park hopping and limiting access for a Platinum AP is stripping out all of the benefits/value of the pass.  It would be like paying for club level at a deluxe resort with the perk of being able to buy extra fastpasses and earlier booking access but then being moved to a value or moderate resort _without getting a refund_.   

I hope hope hope this is not Disney's intention for APs.  Maybe we will find out s**n!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> If so, I hope they’re not finished. I’m booked 7/12-7/19. My Platinum AP expires 7/14 & hasn’t been extended yet.



I havent seen any people having things in common enough to suggest that they’re only doing it to a certain group of AP’s. I think we’ll see more extensions tomorrow and potentially up until we get official reservation news.


----------



## wareagle57

Anna_Sh said:


> Disney is giving me the full year I paid for, which is all I expected from them.  I’ve been a FL resident AP for a looong time, and Disney has given me an extra month here and an extra month there over the years.  I will be thrilled if they do that this time, but they have no obligation to do so. I never thought I’d be in a place where I’d be genuinely worried about Disney’s survival, but the global pandemic has made everything seem more fragile.  Disney needs to do what they need to do to survive, and I’m ok with that.  I called before I renewed, and I was told that I’d get an extension for the number of days they were closed.  That’s what I got, and I’m fine with that.  As for the rumored limit on the number of reservations that an AP can have per month, I’m waiting for an announcement from Disney.  Even if it’s true, I don’t expect that I’ll be wanting to go  more than once or twice a month for a while anyway.



They absolute do owe you that if you paid for no blockout dates and are then blocked out a majority of dates for an undetermined amount of time, possibly months and months.

What YOU personally want to do with your AP should have no bearing on what is fair or right. I don’t want to only go once or twice a month. If I did, I would have never bought a platinum AP. There are lots of laws and rules that wouldn’t apply to me or affect me. But if they were unjust for someone else, I’d still fight like heck for them.


----------



## pixieprincess925

LSUmiss said:


> If so, I hope they’re not finished. I’m booked 7/12-7/19. My Platinum AP expires 7/14 & hasn’t been extended yet.


I've got 2 expired passes that got extended, and 2 that haven't - different expiration dates. Hopefully they'll get to more tomorrow.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anna_Sh said:


> Disney is giving me the full year I paid for....  Disney needs to do what they need to do to survive.


I’d be a heck of a lot happier with the last two weeks of March that I paid for being given to me in 2021 instead of subbing in two crap weeks in freaking JULY in FL.

Just so you know Disney has enough cash on hand they could stay closed for the year fine. Your trip cut backs aren’t helping them survive, not remotely. Admittedly Chapek probably does need his 50% salary to pay for that upgraded mansion he bought when he got promoted


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Ive been a diamond elite member in the past. 6 Flags is not a 365 day park other than MM and maybe SFoG. Not to mention a diamond pass is still less than $200, Barely the cost of a 1 day park hopper at Disney. And I expect it to be much easier to make a reservation for 6 Flags than Disney. Even Universal doesnt require them. Yet they gave me almost a free month on my extension. How hard would it be for Disney to give their most loyal fans a month or two free?
> 
> You expect far to little from them.
> 
> 1) doesnt matter for how long. They can afford it or else they should remain closed.
> 2) why?
> 3) So? Some do go every day. What would it actually cost Disney to stop the clock until reservations are over? I think you’re overestimating how long the current capacity and need for reservations for last. Even if it’s a year, give us a “free” year of no fireworks, parades, park hopping or normal hours. I love this place more than anywhere on earth. But if this is how they treat their most loyal fans, they will never reach the potential they once had. And it makes me sad and angry to see them damage their reputation.



How about this?   Season pass is extended one day if they completely sell out of every reservvation at every park for that day?  If you can get a reservation morning of that day counts.  That work?  That is a day you can use you pass.

You know..like they do if they reach capacity on christmas or new years.. oh wait..


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> They absolute do owe you that if you paid for no blockout dates and are then blocked out a majority of dates for an undetermined amount of time, possibly months and months.


But we don’t actually know they’re blocking us from anything (other than the block outs built into the various AP types).  Getting a reservation may be way easier that the rumor makes it sound.  As for park hopping, I haven’t actually done it in years—it just wastes too much time.  In any event, I’m just thrilled they’re going to open.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> How about this?   Season pass is extended one day if they completely sell out of every reservvation at every park for that day?  If you can get a reservation morning of that day counts.  That work?  That is a day you can use you pass.
> 
> You know..like they do if they reach capacity on christmas or new years.. oh wait..



I didn’t pay to go to Epcot every day...


----------



## Mit88

wareagle57 said:


> I hope this is true. It’s the only positive explanation I’ve seen. I’ll keep my head up until official word is given. Until I read your comment I couldn’t think of why they’d update it only to update it again. This makes sense and I’ll call off the dogs.
> 
> But seeing people saying things like this is all they expected and being ok with it is a problem too. No, you absolutely need to hold a multibillion dollar company accountable and give you what you deserve. It’s not entitled, especially dealing with a giant like Disney, when other lesser parks are doing much better things.
> 
> I’m going to return to my optimistic state that Disney will make everything right.



Its hard to get hopes up in these times, and even with Disney because they’ve been disappointing a large amount of people with seemingly every announcement or rumor that have come out. And even things that seem logical like that I heard and relayed to you, they pull you in with hopeful possibilities just to leave you with nothing more than lost hope. But extending everyone just to make sure potential guests in July or maybe into August that had expired passes and promised an extension for makes a lot of logical sense. Its a lot easier to change the expiration date again deeper into the future, and if thats the case, they then have until August to figure out what their plan for compensation is. 

I’m going to be optimistic on this one and hope that this turns out to be the case


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> I didn’t pay to go to Epcot every day...



If you can use your pass you can still use your pass. And right now we don't know that you are not going to be able to use it. Maybe let's wait and see. Seems too early to get upset about not being able to go to the parks when we don;t know you won;'t be able to go.


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> I didn’t pay to go to Epcot every day...


I actually did pay to mostly go to EPCOT, so maybe that why I’m fine with this...


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> I know you are upset but maybe wait and see how hard resevations are to get first.



Which is what I was doing until now. But when Disney themselves say that they expect to sell out whatever capacity they allow in and then go weeks with zero information and do this, I panic a bit. I’m holding int hope, but Shanghai sold out in minutes. WDW is a biiit more popular.

I get that it could end up being much easier, but that’s not what has been communicated to us thus far. On top of that, I see people on here that are fine with it, no matter how hard it is to get reservations. So I get a little heated when I see people letting corporations off the hook that easy. It makes it more likely they’ll screw us over in the future.

From the beginning was 100% confident they would do the right thing. And they may very well still do everything right and everything will be A-Ok with reservations. I’m just getting ahead of the ball and thinking worst case scenario because I don’t like that possibility and the fact that some seem to think it’s fine. They had to know this would get the message board speculators rilled up after weeks and weeks of no communication.


----------



## pixieprincess925

has anybody had an AP that expired and was removed from the account show back up again with an updated expiration?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

pixieprincess925 said:


> has anybody had an AP that expired and was removed from the account show back up again with an updated expiration?


Yep, just did. AP expired 3/17. Now back on with July 12


----------



## gottalovepluto

pixieprincess925 said:


> has anybody had an AP that expired and was removed from the account show back up again with an updated expiration?


I’m in your boat but I haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## focusondisney

gottalovepluto said:


> If he doesn’t extend a state of emergency federal relief funds dry up so I would expect the general state of emergency to extend...



Especially with record daily + numbers the last few days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, just did. AP expired 3/17. Now back on with July 12


EXCELLENT news!!!


----------



## skeeter31

pixieprincess925 said:


> has anybody had an AP that expired and was removed from the account show back up again with an updated expiration?


No. My expired APs are still missing. I’m thinking this could go for a few days before all APs are updated. Disney IT and all.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Which is what I was doing until now. But when Disney themselves say that they expect to sell out whatever capacity they allow in and then go weeks with zero information and do this, I panic a bit. I’m holding int hope, but Shanghai sold out in minutes. WDW is a biiit more popular.
> 
> I get that it could end up being much easier, but that’s not what has been communicated to us thus far. On top of that, I see people on here that are fine with it, no matter how hard it is to get reservations. So I get a little heated when I see people letting corporations off the hook that easy. It makes it more likely they’ll screw us over in the future.
> 
> From the beginning was 100% confident they would do the right thing. And they may very well still do everything right and everything will be A-Ok with reservations. I’m just getting ahead of the ball and thinking worst case scenario because I don’t like that possibility and the fact that some seem to think it’s fine. They had to know this would get the message board speculators rilled up after weeks and weeks of no communication.



I agree with you. I have a sep trip which I don't think is going to happen. 

My next big trip is marathon weekend. I normally stay on property for transportation reasons and go to the parks after most races and stay a day or two after the races to have run (current plan is arrive wed and leave next wed and all on property). Since I've paid for the races if I can't get park reservations I'll make it a race only trip, stay off property and leave day after the marathon and not go to the parks. 

I doubt that will be the case but if I can't do parks I won't stay on-site. 


I do though thhink it is way too early to panic.  I'm looking at SFoG and there is not a single day you can't easily get a reservation to.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

rteetz said:


> The quote from the governor is. They have had 260 cases overall not out of the 500 recently tested. Only two positives from those 500.


Thank you!


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I agree with you. I have a sep trip which I don't think is going to happen.
> 
> My next big trip is marathon weekend. I normally stay on property for transportation reasons and go to the parks after most races and stay a day or two after the races to have run (current plan is arrive wed and leave next wed and all on property). Since I've paid for the races if I can't get park reservations I'll make it a race only trip, stay off property and leave day after the marathon and not go to the parks.
> 
> I doubt that will be the case but if I can't do parks I won't stay on-site.
> 
> 
> I do though thhink it is way too early to panic.  I'm looking at SFoG and there is not a single day you can't easily get a reservation to.



This could be ignorant and straight up wrong, but theres probably not a single SF park that has a higher attendance on their highest attended day of a given year than Disney has at any of their 6 US parks even on their slowest park’s slowest day of the year. 

So saying people shouldn’t worry about the hype for Disney’s reopening based on SFoG is probably a little apples and oranges


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Mit88 said:


> Thats all I want. I dont want to be extended, and be locked into an extension. I’m hoping that if all the details come out, and the clock is indeed starting on the date of the reopening, and the partial refund is sufficient enough that they’ll allow people to switch. But I have a feeling thats unlikely as they’ll just say “We gave you the option of calling and opting for the refund in April”



I tried calling in April and asking about refund. I was told I had to wait for more information from Disney. So I have been waiting.

I am trying to catch up on information, but I think Disney would have had to give us a end date to make a decision if they were going to stop the refunds? I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Broncho52 said:


> I get it I have 3 kids under 5.  But everyone is expecting the trips to be exactly the same.  If I’m going to go with kids I’m going to have to switch how I tour the park if I can’t get in until 11 and have to leave at 7.  Just because you always take a afternoon break doesn’t mean you have to this trip when the options change.


Bingo. we’ve been warned a million times that things won’t be the same.



wareagle57 said:


> Why do you expect so little from a company that is supposed to be and used to be about going above and beyond for customer service? I would never expect to get less than I paid for from Disney.
> 
> I understand for people out of state that only buy an AP to use for 2 trips that it might not seem like a big deal. But as a local I paid for 365 days of access. Depending on how hard the reservations end up being to get, my platinum pass with zero blockout days could suddenly have MONTHS worth if blockout dates and zero park hopping. A 1 day park hopping ticket is 70% more expensive than a 1 day 1 park ticket. Am I getting 70% of my money back? Am I getting money back for the difference in AP prices when I paid for zero blockout dates but am not being blocked out more than a silver pass?
> 
> If they really want to scare people away, then they need to just keep the parks closed. Disrespecting your most loyal fans like this is inexcusable. I really hope this changes. But I see no reason for them to wait months to update expiration dates only to have to do it again. Message receive loud and clear Disney. You don’t care about me. There are a lot of people that hate you Disney and want to see your fail. Please don’t treat your defenders (which I am) this way. Or you will become what people say you are and we won’t be there to rescue you. But you don’t care, you’ll be long gone by then and already made your corona virus dessert party bonus money.


Yikes. As a local I’m sure you’ve gotten your money worth plenty of times over so maybe relax a little? We have no clue how the reservation will work. If APs find themselves blocked out for weeks at a time I’m sure they’ll have to deal with that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I tried calling in April and asking about refund. I was told I had to wait for more information from Disney. So I have been waiting.
> 
> I am trying to catch up on information, but I think Disney would have had to give us a end date to make a decision if they were going to stop the refunds? I haven't seen that yet.


I HOPE they give us a final date to make a decision. But they don’t have to.


----------



## Mit88

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I tried calling in April and asking about refund. I was told I had to wait for more information from Disney. So I have been waiting.
> 
> I am trying to catch up on information, but I think Disney would have had to give us a end date to make a decision if they were going to stop the refunds? I haven't seen that yet.



Thats not the first time ive heard that. I havent called as I dont know what the refund will be, so I’m not going to go in on that blind. 

But they did say that if you didnt request a refund, they’ll automatically give you the extension


----------



## PixarBall

Disney called everyone even those older than 65 back to work. If they don’t feel safe they are being kicked off unemployment.


----------



## npatellye

PixarBall said:


> Disney called everyone even those older than 65 back to work. If they don’t feel safe they are being kicked off unemployment.


This is news to me as I have friends who work there and have yet to be called back.


----------



## AmberMV

PixarBall said:


> Disney called everyone even those older than 65 back to work. If they don’t feel safe they are being kicked off unemployment.


This is not what has been reported from the HUB. Do you have a source?


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> This is not what has been reported from the HUB. Do you have a source?



His/Her MagicPixar8Ball


----------



## skeeter31

PixarBall said:


> Disney called everyone even those older than 65 back to work. If they don’t feel safe they are being kicked off unemployment.


Yeah, that’s not true. They’ve started calling FT workers back, but they have an agreement worked out with the union that CMs can stay home if they are high risk, care for a high risk person, or just don’t feel comfortable, and get to keep UIB. So your facts are completely wrong.


----------



## Mit88

Didn’t Disney already sign a Union agreement that clearly states that anyone that doesnt feel safe to return to work, or becomes ill, they dont have to come back, or are given 14 days paid leave respectively.

So, no. Those rumors are almost certainly, false


----------



## MrsBooch

figmentfinesse said:


> View attachment 501804
> My Disney daily calendar conveyed pretty well what I must have looked like reading  through the posts today. My new fears are having to pay to be moved from Pop and getting bad arrival times. Here’s hoping tomorrow has some more news!!




.....you just reminded me. We had to start staying home due to COVID outbreaks on March 6th and we havent been allowed back at work since then (WFH the whole time) and I have this exact same daily calendar and I'm now SO SAD because it has been sitting on my desk for three months....unused.


----------



## NoTime42

magickingdomprincess said:


> I just checked and our expired gold AP's are now extended to Oct 3rd.  They expired June 4th previously.  I had checked about 20 minutes ago and they had disappeared but are back now with the new expirery date.


Thanks for the update!
I wasn’t going to check, again tonight....but our DVC gold passes that expired today now expire Oct 12! 
(I now feel a lot better seeing that date before park reservations open!)


----------



## Ryan King

Reading the AP Terms and Conditions is interesting.  There are clauses in there which likely limit their legal exposure in case they have to cut down on park hoping and limit reservations.  Basically the entire system is almost at whim and relies mainly on customer satisfaction rather than strong contractual protection of pass holder “rights” relative to what they bought a specific pass for.

“ Restrictions apply including, but not limited to, capacity constraints and other closures. Passports do not guarantee Theme Park admission, especially during high attendance periods”

“ Parks, services, entertainment and attractions may change operating hours, close temporarily, or may otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability.”

“ Disney reserves the right to cancel, suspend or revoke any Passport or deny Theme Park admission to any Passholder at any time for any reason.”

“ All terms, conditions and benefits including, but not limited to, admission privileges, Blockout Dates, prices, Pass type availability, parking locations, benefits and discounts are subject to restrictions, availability, and change or cancellation without notice at any time.”


----------



## figmentfinesse

MrsBooch said:


> .....you just reminded me. We had to start staying home due to COVID outbreaks on March 6th and we havent been allowed back at work since then (WFH the whole time) and I have this exact same daily calendar and I'm now SO SAD because it has been sitting on my desk for three months....unused.


Don’t feel too sad...I was in the same boat as you until about 2 weeks ago! I left it at work when we shut down on the 13th (school system only announced 2 weeks off) saying, even if it gets extended, it’ll only be a month. I was so sad. Here’s hoping you get yours back before too long.


----------



## wareagle57

hereforthechurros said:


> Bingo. we’ve been warned a million times that things won’t be the same.
> 
> 
> Yikes. As a local I’m sure you’ve gotten your money worth plenty of times over so maybe relax a little? We have no clue how the reservation will work. If APs find themselves blocked out for weeks at a time I’m sure they’ll have to deal with that.


 
i “got my moneys worth” in the first month. That doesn’t mean I’m not owed what I paid for. It’s much more about the principal of the thing as I am not worried about how it affects me financially, rather how bad it makes Disney looks with the message they’d be sending if they did that. Yes we are in unprecedented times and theme parks are not exactly high on the priority list. But a company like Disney should be taking care of it’s customers before their bottom line. That’s the last I’ll say on the matter since it’s still not known for sure what they’ll do. But it’s extremely troubling to me to see so many people ok with It.


----------



## Auntrosie

Anna_Sh said:


> Disney is giving me the full year I paid for, which is all I expected from them.  I’ve been a FL resident AP for a looong time, and Disney has given me an extra month here and an extra month there over the years.  I will be thrilled if they do that this time, but they have no obligation to do so. I never thought I’d be in a place where I’d be genuinely worried about Disney’s survival, but the global pandemic has made everything seem more fragile.  Disney needs to do what they need to do to survive, and I’m ok with that.  I called before I renewed, and I was told that I’d get an extension for the number of days they were closed.  That’s what I got, and I’m fine with that.  As for the rumored limit on the number of reservations that an AP can have per month, I’m waiting for an announcement from Disney.  Even if it’s true, I don’t expect that I’ll be wanting to go  more than once or twice a month for a while anyway.



It’s just not the full year I paid for. A poster wrote that living out of state may make the 3 month extension seem fair. Truth is, the time and money we have to visit is limited even more so if the reservation system reduces the amount of days we can enter the parks when in Orlando. 

I know the company is in a spot. We all are. What I feel is fair is an extension of our passes that would covers park closure and the period of time the reservation system is in place not to exceed 9 months.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> i “got my moneys worth” in the first month. That doesn’t mean I’m not owed what I paid for. It’s much more about the principal of the thing as I am not worried about how it affects me financially, rather how bad it makes Disney looks with the message they’d be sending if they did that. Yes we are in unprecedented times and theme parks are not exactly high on the priority list. But a company like Disney should be taking care of it’s customers before their bottom line. That’s the last I’ll say on the matter since it’s still not known for sure what they’ll do. But it’s extremely troubling to me to see so many people ok with It.



I did not get anywhere near my moneys worth using an out of state AP for 6 park days, and I’m not happy with the two options, but I have accepted that may be what it comes down to and will chalk it up to yet another thing going wrong in this pandemic if I have to. It would obviously be far better customer service for them to consider that the two blanket solutions don’t work well for everybody and allow their CMs to help people on an individual level (and maybe that will end up happening), but I’m preparing myself for the possibility that it doesn’t happen.

If they do something further, I hope they don’t lump us in who are out financially because of this with those who just don’t feel they’re seeing as much value for their passes. The two groups are going to require different solutions for sure. All the AP benefits in the world making up for changes aren’t going to help people who can’t come to Florida at all. And I do think the park booking problem is going to end up being less of a problem than feared.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

pixieprincess925 said:


> has anybody had an AP that expired and was removed from the account show back up again with an updated expiration?


Yes.  APs disappeared tonight from MDE for maybe an hour or two and when they reappeared, the expiration date had been extended from June 16 to October 11, 2020 on our out of state DVC Gold APs.  I can see the new expiry date in both the app and online.

Big sigh of relief that that issue is settled before the new Park Rez system goes live for our DVC stay mid-July next month, especially after I had a phone CM emphatically tell me just yesterday that APs would not be extended until the parks reopened on July 11.


----------



## NoTime42

wareagle57 said:


> i “got my moneys worth” in the first month. That doesn’t mean I’m not owed what I paid for. It’s much more about the principal of the thing as I am not worried about how it affects me financially, rather how bad it makes Disney looks with the message they’d be sending if they did that. Yes we are in unprecedented times and theme parks are not exactly high on the priority list. But a company like Disney should be taking care of it’s customers before their bottom line. That’s the last I’ll say on the matter since it’s still not known for sure what they’ll do. But it’s extremely troubling to me to see so many people ok with It.


Disney spent billions to build, expand and upgrade its theme parks so that they could sell tens of thousands of very expensive annual passes (some $100/month) and very expensive day tickets ($100/day) and rent very expensive hotel rooms ($100-$500/night).  I think Disney would love to make all of these groups happy... but now the government (FL required a capacity limitation with the initial opening) won’t let them use the capacity they invested heavily in.
This isn’t Disney deciding to slash expenses in half and making up their own artificial capacity limits.

there is a strong argument asking why WDW isn’t pausing the AP until the next govt reopening phase, like Shanghai.


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

Disney should start thinking about investing heavily in rebuilding customer confidence, this has been a PR disaster. The pandemic will live long in our memories, will i be happy to commit thousands of dollars to Disney again? Im not too sure.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> Which is what I was doing until now. But when Disney themselves say that they expect to sell out whatever capacity they allow in and then go weeks with zero information and do this, I panic a bit. I’m holding int hope, but Shanghai sold out in minutes. WDW is a biiit more popular.
> 
> I get that it could end up being much easier, but that’s not what has been communicated to us thus far. On top of that, I see people on here that are fine with it, no matter how hard it is to get reservations. So I get a little heated when I see people letting corporations off the hook that easy. It makes it more likely they’ll screw us over in the future.
> 
> From the beginning was 100% confident they would do the right thing. And they may very well still do everything right and everything will be A-Ok with reservations. I’m just getting ahead of the ball and thinking worst case scenario because I don’t like that possibility and the fact that some seem to think it’s fine. They had to know this would get the message board speculators rilled up after weeks and weeks of no communication.


I understand you 100%. The problem is lack of communication.  It's honestly getting to a ridiculous place when not even the cm that are supposed to help you get any information. 
Im right there with you,   and upset that I won't be able to go to whatever park i want,  whatever day at whatever time,  I not only paid for this,  this is my livelihood. 
But
I have read the fine print on their terms and policies and rules and ive also been an ap long enough to see the consumer service they were famous for be in decline for a decade.  So i had  realistic expectations.  I only expected from Disney the 4 months that the parks were actually closed,  that's all they said they would give us
If they decide to do something more that would be fantastic,  but im not counting on it


----------



## Mfowler7828

All I know is after going to the Disney World website so many times, the one ride I am not looking forward to riding if Disney let’s me into a park is Mickey and Minney’s Runaway Railway.


----------



## yulilin3

On hold with Disney dining, cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


----------



## princesscinderella

Me too!  I’m enjoying the music from soarin right now though.


----------



## lovethesun12

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Disney should start thinking about investing heavily in rebuilding customer confidence, this has been a PR disaster. The pandemic will live long in our memories, will i be happy to commit thousands of dollars to Disney again? Im not too sure.


Honestly, I don't think Disney needs to invest heavily, as they have ran maybe the most successful marketing strategy of all time by establishing an intense emotional connection between guests and their brand (I'm including myself here, I'm probably one of the worst, lol). That's why we all spend so much (and maybe why we all feel like we lost so much). The fact covid-19 still exists will be their biggest hurdle with what happens at the parks. 

One of my friends posted an article about how we don't need all this "stuff" companies tell us we need. I was onboard while reading (yeah I don't need this, this, this, etc) until I got to WDW and was like uh yeah, sorry, I do need that - don't go there. But why? I don't really *need* it obviously. But the thought of missing out on our BBB/CRT/pirates league/dessert party first Poly stay with my 4 (almost 5 year old) daughter and 7 year old son this year is heart wrenching to me; it's because money isn't the biggest loss for me with missing our trip and I'd imagine that's how many disney regulars feel. 

A few commercials of kids playing with Mickey and dressed as princesses or dining with friends at epcot and we might still complain but we'll all forgive and go =). 

If they have issues when they reopen it's more likely it's connected to guests concerned about their health, kids health,  and covid-19 because that's bigger than the Disney connection. Maybe they need doctor minnie and mickey commercials. I think this is going to be a rough year for them but once they weather the storm they'll be fine. I think coming up with new options like housing the NBA and minimizing the outflow of cash as best they can are things they need to do right now as a business.


----------



## SoShiny

yulilin3 said:


> On hold with Disney dining, cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


How long do you think we will be on here? I am hoping they have more than 5 CMs standing by.


----------



## Princess Merida

I'm on hold too.


----------



## yulilin3

SoShiny said:


> How long do you think we will be on here? I am hoping they have more than 5 CMs standing by.


just go the message "due to high call volume the wait time is 2 hours" followed by "want to save time, book online it's quick and easy" smh


----------



## cakebaker

Anna_Sh said:


> In any event, I’m just thrilled they’re going to be open.


 And therein lies the problem. When paying customers set the bar this low, that’s the bar they’ll meet.  They don’t need to be transparent, they don’t need to be fair- just open the gates and let us in. Any price, any conditions- doesn’t matter.

I’ve been visiting WDW as an out of state AP for decades. They’ve been riding their own coat tails for a long time, and as customers we’ve been letting them get away with it, and now it’s being excused because it’s not their fault, it’s the pandemic that’s to blame. It’s not, the pandemic has just pulled the veil away. 

They can do better, but there’s no need to when people will settle for less. But when they can alienate a guest like me- a dedicated on site guest, visiting for decades, buys every up sell they offer and a unapologetic pixie duster- maybe they’ve gone too far. Maybe. 

All I know is that by my own choice, I’m not sitting on hold this morning excited to finally get to book something for a trip that was running me upwards of 10k and the only one that cares that I’m not, is me. That says everything.


----------



## yulilin3

ChipnDaleRule said:


> Disney should start thinking about investing heavily in rebuilding customer confidence, this has been a PR disaster. The pandemic will live long in our memories, will i be happy to commit thousands of dollars to Disney again? Im not too sure.


100% agree.
We all know it's a pandemic and unforseen circumstances and a new era, but there's no excuse whatsoever for the lack of communication. If only to come out and say, you're going to need to wait a little longer, also the confusing statements they make like your package can be paid 7 days before but still send people the 30 day email saying "hey you have to pay". And now this. If you are going to say you're opening a reservation system to book dining, only by phone, then be prepared with appropriate staff. I am sure these poor CM receiving calls are still at their houses and most of the call center CM have not been called back. Why then would you do this? you could've just left it as first come first served, or people checking in can book only that day?
It's a big ole mess only made worse by lack of communication not only from Disney to their guest but communications inside the same company
And this 2 hour wait time for dining is just by people arriving on property from the 22nd to July 11, not everyone, imagine once whatever reservation system opens to everyone, for a months worth of reservations


----------



## Princess Merida

yulilin3 said:


> just go the message "due to high call volume the wait time is 2 hours" followed by "want to save time, book online it's quick and easy" smh


Yes! Yes!  We would love to book online!  Make it so we can.


----------



## pixieprincess925

yulilin3 said:


> On hold with Disney dining, cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


what was the phone number to call for dining this morning?


----------



## Princess Merida

pixieprincess925 said:


> what was the phone number to call for dining this morning?


407-824-1391


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> And therein lies the problem. When paying customers set the bar this low, that’s the bar they’ll meet.  They don’t need to be transparent, they don’t need to be fair- just open the gates and let us in. Any price, any conditions- doesn’t matter.
> 
> I’ve been visiting WDW as an out of state AP for decades. They’ve been riding their own coat tails for a long time, and as customers we’ve been letting them get away with it, and now it’s being excused because it’s not their fault, it’s the pandemic that’s to blame. It’s not, the pandemic has just pulled the veil away.
> 
> They can do better, but there’s no need to when people will settle for less. But when they can alienate a guest like me- a dedicated on site guest, visiting for decades, buys every up sell they offer and a unapologetic pixie duster- maybe they’ve gone too far. Maybe.
> 
> All I know is that by my own choice, I’m not sitting on hold this morning excited to finally get to book something for a trip that was running me upwards of 10k and the only one that cares that I’m not, is me. That says everything.


You really put a lot in perspective here. And you are exactly right on everything. To add to it and I know people will say they are different places but Universal is open now and they arent really sacrificing the guest experience at all. Sure there are some things toned down which is to be expected but overall its the same park many love going to. Disney on the other hand is trying their hardest to strip its core dna away and leaving little left at all. Its very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## SoShiny

yulilin3 said:


> just go the message "due to high call volume the wait time is 2 hours" followed by "want to save time, book online it's quick and easy" smh



I still have not gotten the "high call volume" message. Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## yulilin3

and it's a two hour for people arriving from Monday through July 11th with only DVC and Fort opened. Imagine the mess once more people are trying to book. It's such a disappointing nose dive this company has had


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@DisneyParksNews: Tune in this morning to @gma to watch our Chief Medical Officer Dr. Pamela Hymel share an update on our health and safety measures. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273571160077156353


----------



## Sara W

It's a Small World hold music is just cruel.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Anthony Vito said:


> Yeah - we're Gold passes, and based on the days someone said for those, with the blockout dates, ours now expire one week before we arrive at the end of November. We also have an August trip, so canceling probably doesn't make sense for the math.  Sucks - thought we were at least going to have all this mean we got to save a couple thousand on passes/tickets.  I agree that you'd think they'd throw an extra month on or something just as a gesture of good will.  Oh well.


So, as an update on this.  I ran the numbers based off of someone saying theirs was extended but took off for the April blockout dates.  Well, MDE on my phone is now showing ours extended through 12/6 (previous expiration was/is 8/11), so it is NOT reducing for the blockout dates.  If accurate, this is actually the bright spot for us in all of this - our December trip ends on . . . 12/6!  Now, I say if accurate because the website is not showing any extension yet, so I'm going to be paranoid until it all reflects the change.  I think I'll go take screenshots now just in case.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> You really put a lot in perspective here. And you are exactly right on everything. To add to it and I know people will say they are different places but Universal is open now and they arent really sacrificing the guest experience at all. Sure there are some things toned down which is to be expected but overall its the same park many love going to. Disney on the other hand is trying their hardest to strip its core dna away and leaving little left at all. Its very disappointing to say the least.


 I have said before, I’m not a huge fan of Universal, I actually have a pretty low opinion of them. But it’s based on 1 single experience more than 5 yrs ago. Up until now, I’ve had no reason to even give them another try. 

The only thing that’s stopping me from doing just that is my concern about the rising numbers both in FL and here at home.  We seriously considered it, but decided if we were going to do it, it’s better to wait and do it when things relax a bit. But that’s our plan. It’s not easy, honestly it breaks my heart just thinking of being there and not being at WDW, but the WDW I love doesn’t exist and It may never be back. 

I think I’m at the acceptance stage. :/


----------



## New Mouse

Anna_Sh said:


> Disney is giving me the full year I paid for, which is all I expected from them.  I’ve been a FL resident AP for a looong time, and Disney has given me an extra month here and an extra month there over the years.  I will be thrilled if they do that this time, but they have no obligation to do so. I never thought I’d be in a place where I’d be genuinely worried about Disney’s survival, but the global pandemic has made everything seem more fragile.  Disney needs to do what they need to do to survive, and I’m ok with that.  I called before I renewed, and I was told that I’d get an extension for the number of days they were closed.  That’s what I got, and I’m fine with that.  As for the rumored limit on the number of reservations that an AP can have per month, I’m waiting for an announcement from Disney.  Even if it’s true, I don’t expect that I’ll be wanting to go  more than once or twice a month for a while anyway.



So at the beginning and end of your post, you are saying complete opposite things.   Disney gave me a full year...but Disney still may or may not limit how many days I can go.  Thats not a full year.

Disney can easily afford to give ap a full year until this thing clears up, stop the clock until you use it or numerous other more friendly solutions   Its got nothing to do with their survival, its got to.do.with making the shareholders and execs more money.


----------



## zumfelde

Krandor said:


> They are doing nothing differnet then many other parks. I'm a six flags diamond elite member and I'm getting very little and in fact even worse then what disney is doing. They are doing reservations and members have to do reservations. They actually never actually stopped the clock but I get one or two extra perks like one extra skip the line pass. I actually only get the extra months when I cancel... then they will tack on the extra months for the closure.
> 
> 1) they could do but for how long?  no hopping and reservations look to be around for a while
> 2) not a possibility
> 3) not happening either.  Very few AP holders visited 365 days even though they could so to make it 365 visit days would never work.
> 
> Now if park hopping is not allowed (which looks likely), there should be some refund to AP members to account for that benefit being removed or an extra extention to the passes.
> 
> APs are tough for every park right now.


Cedar Fair is making all AP good through all of next year


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> and it's a two hour for people arriving from Monday through July 11th with only DVC and Fort opened. Imagine the mess once more people are trying to book. It's such a disappointing nose dive this company has had



This was just so predictable and sadly so. They know what demand is and they don’t care. People are desperate to give them their money and their response is if you want to spend money with us, you’re just going to have to wait for hours to do it.


----------



## zemmer

Wow, 2 hours?  I was on hold 25 minutes and got all 3 reservations I wanted. Beaches and Cream, The Wave, Whispering Canyon Cafe breakfast. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m still on hold and I hit the call button at exactly 7:00.  I am enjoying playing name that Disney tune.  There are a few of the instrumentals that I cannot figure out which ride I’ve heard that on


----------



## Princess Merida

I haven't heard a message yet I'm 50 minutes on hold so far.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> just go the message "due to high call volume the wait time is 2 hours" followed by "want to save time, *book online it's quick and easy"* smh


Oh good grief.  C'mon Disney! 

Good luck to everyone this morning with getting the reservations they want (and  hopefully with shorter hold times!)


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> I’m still on hold and I hit the call button at exactly 7:00.  I am enjoying playing name that Disney tune.  There are a few of the instrumentals that I cannot figure out which ride I’ve heard that on


Probably Impressions of France


----------



## pixiedaisy

You summed up my thoughts perfectly.  I was nearly crucified on a FB group for saying as much, but the lack of communication is unacceptable.  Disney is a business, not my friend.  I’m going to hold them to the same standard as other businesses, which have communicated.  If I were not on these boards or FB groups, I’d likely have no idea that my late July POP reservation will not go forward as planned.  Guests should not have to rely on rumors and message boards to get info. I’ve been loyal to Disney for 30+ years, but I’m starting to feel like that loyalty is taken for granted.  Telling me I should be grateful for anything Disney gives me would only fly if it were free.  I don’t expect anything, other than communication telling me my resort will be closed, if I will be cancelled, and what my rebooking options will be. 


cakebaker said:


> And therein lies the problem. When paying customers set the bar this low, that’s the bar they’ll meet.  They don’t need to be transparent, they don’t need to be fair- just open the gates and let us in. Any price, any conditions- doesn’t matter.
> 
> I’ve been visiting WDW as an out of state AP for decades. They’ve been riding their own coat tails for a long time, and as customers we’ve been letting them get away with it, and now it’s being excused because it’s not their fault, it’s the pandemic that’s to blame. It’s not, the pandemic has just pulled the veil away.
> 
> They can do better, but there’s no need to when people will settle for less. But when they can alienate a guest like me- a dedicated on site guest, visiting for decades, buys every up sell they offer and a unapologetic pixie duster- maybe they’ve gone too far. Maybe.
> 
> All I know is that by my own choice, I’m not sitting on hold this morning excited to finally get to book something for a trip that was running me upwards of 10k and the only one that cares that I’m not, is me. That says everything.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Princess Merida said:


> I haven't heard a message yet I'm 50 minutes on hold so far.


unbelievable - and it's only for the period "prior to park opening". I wish they could just give us a "special" link to do this online. Its not like they don't know if we're coming during that period or not...


----------



## Anna_Sh

New Mouse said:


> So at the beginning and end of your post, you are saying complete opposite things.   Disney gave me a full year...but Disney still may or may not limit how many days I can go.  Thats not a full year.
> 
> Disney can easily afford to give ap a full year until this thing clears up, stop the clock until you use it or numerous other more friendly solutions   Its got nothing to do with their survival, its got to.do.with making the shareholders and execs more money.


When I renewed, I expected there to be a reservation system.  I knew exactly what I was buying, and I got exactly what I paid for—an entire year of admission with a reservation policy.  If I didn’t like the idea of a reservation system, I would have either cancelled my pass or let it expire.  I’m completely happy with my purchase.  Maybe they can afford to give all APs an extra year and maybe they can’t, but I think that’s a completely unrealistic expectation.  If Disney wants to give me something extra, I’ll be grateful, but I refuse to get mad because it doesn’t look like they’re going to give me something for free.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just another data point: I'm a FL resident Platinum AP holder.  My expiration date remains the same.  I just checked it a few minutes ago.

For those commenting about a potential lack of park hopping ability or even not being able to get into any park because of capacity restrictions my view is that the AP never guaranteed you park hopping or even park admission.   If a park is closed due to capacity restrictions then that is it.  They aren't going to change the capacity to X-number plus any AP holder that want to come.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

WonderlandisReality said:


> My eyesight is bad and that is a fuzzy picture but I know enough Latin to think that may not  all be gibberish...I think I catch the phrases for network management and maybe “procedures”. Can anyone help?


What you're seeing is paragraph placeholders when one is prototyping GUIs. The phrases are used regularly when doing them. I think you're seeing early MDE protoytypes. I'd get fired if stuff like that leaked in my company.


----------



## cakebaker

OKW Lover said:


> For those commenting about a potential lack of park hopping ability or even not being able to get into any park because of capacity restrictions my view is that the AP never guaranteed you park hopping or even park admission.



No ticket of any kind guarantees you access. There are always exceptions. But they most certainly advertised the ability to park hop as a benefit of having an AP. 

“Disney Platinum Pass

Visit more than one theme park on the same date”


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> You really put a lot in perspective here. And you are exactly right on everything. To add to it and I know people will say they are different places but Universal is open now and they arent really sacrificing the guest experience at all. Sure there are some things toned down which is to be expected but overall its the same park many love going to. Disney on the other hand is trying their hardest to strip its core dna away and leaving little left at all. Its very disappointing to say the least.


Universal doesn't have the demand that Disney does.  They've also put in the vast majority of restrictions that Disney is talking about.  There's a pandemic going on, people need to reconcile what is going on in that light.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> No ticket of any kind guarantees you access. There are always exceptions. But they most certainly advertised the ability to park hop as a benefit of having an AP.
> 
> “Disney Platinum Pass
> 
> Visit more than one theme park on the same date”


They're going to cut park capacity drastically due to a pandemic that is going on.  How could park hopping possibly work under those circumstances?


----------



## JM23457

pixiedaisy said:


> Telling me I should be grateful for anything Disney gives me would only fly if it were free.


This. That's what I think of whenever I hear, "Even a bad day at Disney is better than a day at work." Um, I get paid for working, whereas I pay through the nose for our Disney vacations. I'd rather be at work earning money than on a disappointing trip that I overpaid for.


----------



## andyman8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273593205724975105


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> On hold with Disney dining, cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


1999–reservations for CRT, party of 15. Mom made me unplug the internet cable and plug in a hospital phone, so we had two chances of getting through the minute reservations opened. We got our reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> Universal doesn't have the demand that Disney does.  They've also put in the vast majority of restrictions that Disney is talking about.  There's a pandemic going on, people need to reconcile what is going on in that light.


Honestly tell me if you think this is ok
The company tells people arriving from the 22nd to the 10th (that's 3 weeks) that you can make dining reservations, only if you are arriving those days,, for only DVC properties and FW
You call right at 7am and you are in a 2 hour hold. Not only that the message cheerfully tells you that you can skip the waiting and book online

Is that ok to you?


----------



## deserrai

cakebaker said:


> I have said before, I’m not a huge fan of Universal, I actually have a pretty low opinion of them. But it’s based on 1 single experience more than 5 yrs ago. Up until now, I’ve had no reason to even give them another try.
> 
> The only thing that’s stopping me from doing just that is my concern about the rising numbers both in FL and here at home.  We seriously considered it, but decided if we were going to do it, it’s better to wait and do it when things relax a bit. But that’s our plan. It’s not easy, honestly it breaks my heart just thinking of being there and not being at WDW, but the WDW I love doesn’t exist and It may never be back.
> 
> I think I’m at the acceptance stage. :/


I am right there with you. I am a diehard Disney fan. Been going since I was a little girl. It is my happy place. But I am so disappointed with how they have handled this and the fact that they are taking away every piece of magic. I've already booked a different vacation for this summer and I'm not sure I'll be back any time soon. I don't mind paying thousands of dollars for my happy place, but I will not do it to be miserable. I think what upsets me the most is that Disney has been squeezing every dollar they can out of guests for a while now. Now they have an excuse.


----------



## Jrb1979

woody337 said:


> You really put a lot in perspective here. And you are exactly right on everything. To add to it and I know people will say they are different places but Universal is open now and they arent really sacrificing the guest experience at all. Sure there are some things toned down which is to be expected but overall its the same park many love going to. Disney on the other hand is trying their hardest to strip its core dna away and leaving little left at all. Its very disappointing to say the least.


On park wants people to come the other is trying to get people to cancel.


----------



## yulilin3

aweehughes said:


> 1999–reservations for CRT, party of 15 (GS trip). Mom made me unplug the internet cable and plug in my sister’s hospital phone, so we had two chances of getting through the minute reservations opened. We got our reservation.


Cinderella Royal Table?


----------



## merry_nbright

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly tell me if you think this is ok
> The company tells people arriving from the 22nd to the 10th (that's 3 weeks) that you can make dining reservations, only if you are arriving those days,, for only DVC properties and FW
> You call right at 7am and you are in a 2 hour hold. Not only that the message cheerfully tells you that you can skip the waiting and book online
> 
> Is that ok to you?



I’d be so annoyed. Good luck, friend!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I understand you 100%. The problem is lack of communication.  It's honestly getting to a ridiculous place when not even the cm that are supposed to help you get any information.
> Im right there with you,   and upset that I won't be able to go to whatever park i want,  whatever day at whatever time,  I not only paid for this,  this is my livelihood.
> But
> I have read the fine print on their terms and policies and rules and ive also been an ap long enough to see the consumer service they were famous for be in decline for a decade.  So i had  realistic expectations.  I only expected from Disney the 4 months that the parks were actually closed,  that's all they said they would give us
> If they decide to do something more that would be fantastic,  but im not counting on it



I definitely agree with you about the details and that what they are doing fits '"realistic expectations" - I think the aspect that sort of stinks is that in the past Disney would "exceed expectations" with guest recovery and this seems the opposite of this.

And who knows, maybe when they actually open there will be no issues getting reservations and they will be going above and beyond in providing "extras" to make up for what is now not available in the park ... But for now it feels like getting the "minimum" or "business standard" and not "exceeding expectations"

And I am not even wanting the world, but giving people 3 months extra on their passes (so 7 months total) would have been a nice gesture and not killed hem financially


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ryan King said:


> Reading the AP Terms and Conditions is interesting.  There are clauses in there which likely limit their legal exposure in case they have to cut down on park hoping and limit reservations.  Basically the entire system is almost at whim and relies mainly on customer satisfaction rather than strong contractual protection of pass holder “rights” relative to what they bought a specific pass for.
> 
> “ Restrictions apply including, but not limited to, capacity constraints and other closures. Passports do not guarantee Theme Park admission, especially during high attendance periods”
> 
> “ Parks, services, entertainment and attractions may change operating hours, close temporarily, or may otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability.”
> 
> “ Disney reserves the right to cancel, suspend or revoke any Passport or deny Theme Park admission to any Passholder at any time for any reason.”
> 
> “ All terms, conditions and benefits including, but not limited to, admission privileges, Blockout Dates, prices, Pass type availability, parking locations, benefits and discounts are subject to restrictions, availability, and change or cancellation without notice at any time.”


Yes BUT... boilerplate is not be all end all even though they try to make you think so. They will need to show an attempt to fulfill it to the expectations they have set or they could have a legal mess. “I get to keep all your money and not provide you the promised services because you signed my boilerplate” is not a good legal argument. If the boilerplate is thrown out, they’re swimming naked.

Now, if reservations are not hard to get after all I think Disney will ultimately be able to get by with simply extending all pass expiration dates by 117 days. It will leave a lot of angry people but I think legally they make a good enough case they did what they said they’d do.

Honestly I get the feeling extending passes for 117 was hard enough for IT. If they were going to give American parks any extra time to make up for the limited opening they would have picked a different number from 117. Shmucky they aren’t giving passholders at a minimum what Hong Kong is getting but they’ve signaled before (ie 20% price raise Plat) they have more APs than they want so two birds, one stone (cheapest way to fulfill APs + get APs to cancel).


----------



## merry_nbright

Okay, but how can I get a Homecoming reservation for September? I’ve tried multiple times and can’t. Gonna try OpenTable next.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly tell me if you think this is ok
> The company tells people arriving from the 22nd to the 10th (that's 3 weeks) that you can make dining reservations, only if you are arriving those days,, for only DVC properties and FW
> You call right at 7am and you are in a 2 hour hold. Not only that the message cheerfully tells you that you can skip the waiting and book online
> 
> Is that ok to you?


I don't see that as a big deal.   Obviously you know that isn't possible.  Someone forgot to change the hold message on a phone, is that really a big deal?


----------



## Farro

I'm surprised phone lines so busy.

Guess a lot of people still going or very few cms working.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> On park wants people to come the other is trying to get people to cancel.


One park still can't reliably fill even their reduced capacity, one has way more demand than capacity.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

woody337 said:


> You really put a lot in perspective here. And you are exactly right on everything. To add to it and I know people will say they are different places but Universal is open now and they arent really sacrificing the guest experience at all. Sure there are some things toned down which is to be expected but overall its the same park many love going to. Disney on the other hand is trying their hardest to strip its core dna away and leaving little left at all. Its very disappointing to say the least.



How can you really compare Disney and Universal though? 

Universal has very limited TS dining. Not a draw there. They don’t have to deal with reducing TS capacity on the level Disney does. They don’t have to deal with what’s happening today because there’s very little focus on TS experiences.

Universal also doesn’t have the network of hotels that Disney does. 

Universal also has less guests traveling there specifically for Universal.

What of the Disney parks experience is being stripped away? Fireworks and parades? That’s more of a Disney thing than Universal. Universal is a rides park. As far as I know, most of the Disney rides should be open except for a few. Universal isn’t doing traditional meet and greets either. Not being able to park hop is a bummer but makes sense since Disney demand is higher than Universal.

Pretty hard to judge what the Disney parks experience will be like when they’re not even open yet ... 

The truth is they are totally different parks. Because Disney goes over the top with parades and fireworks and entertainment, it seems like the experience is being stripped away. Those things aren’t a selling point of “big, fast, not your mama’s rides” Universal. 

IMO, because Disney sets the bar higher and offers more from an all-around experience perspective, there’s farther for them to fall during pandemic adjustments. 

(Yes, I have been to Universal/IOA.) I don’t think their operations can really be compared on the same level.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mfowler7828 said:


> All I know is after going to the Disney World website so many times, the one ride I am not looking forward to riding if Disney let’s me into a park is Mickey and Minney’s Runaway Railway.


Every time I see that I feel like the look on Mickey’s face is telling me “oh no this is gonna be bad!”

He’s been right so far.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I'm surprised phone lines so busy.
> 
> Guess a lot of people still going or very few cms working.



I know they were scaling back the number of CMs to handle calls and why they were pushing people to use the app so might be a bit of the later

Also I think it would just be so many people calling at once - even if just 20% capacity you probably have a very large portion of that 20% (or their travel agents) calling all at once so winds up being quite a few people


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I'm surprised phone lines so busy.
> 
> Guess a lot of people still going or very few cms working.



Probably few CM's


----------



## princesscinderella

I just got off the phone it took 1 1/2 hours to get my 2 dining reservations.  I did take the survey after because I remember reading here that that’s how they are grading employees working from home.  I was surprised by the question if “I owned a business would I hire that person?”


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> On hold with Disney dining, cannot remember the last time I had to call at 7am for anything


I called right at 7am and it took 1 hour and 23 mins to get a person on the other end of the line   She said they currently had 468 people in the queue


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know they were scaling back the number of CMs to handle calls and why they were pushing people to use the app so might be a bit of the later
> 
> Also I think it would just be so many people calling at once - even if just 20% capacity you probably have a very large portion of that 20% (or their travel agents) calling all at once so winds up being quite a few people


The group that is still going to come to Disney World even before the parks open is also likely to mostly be the die hard fans who are going to do things like call for dining reservations right when the window opens.   That could also increase the call volume.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see that as a big deal.   Obviously you know that isn't possible.  Someone forgot to change the hold message on a phone, is that really a big deal?


You will go to no ends to apologize for their lack of costumer service.
What if someone hangs up and then goes to check online cause the message just told them so, only to find it not possible. They lost their place in 2 hour line
Also a 2 hour line for only 3 weeks worth of people coming to only the DVC and FW


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> How can you really compare Disney and Universal though?
> 
> Universal has very limited TS dining. Not a draw there. They don’t have to deal with reducing TS capacity on the level Disney does. They don’t have to deal with what’s happening today because there’s very little focus on TS experiences.
> 
> Universal also doesn’t have the network of hotels that Disney does.
> 
> Universal also has less guests traveling there specifically for Universal.
> 
> What of the Disney parks experience is being stripped away? Fireworks and parades? That’s more of a Disney thing than Universal. Universal is a rides park. As far as I know, most of the Disney rides should be open except for a few. Universal isn’t doing traditional meet and greets either. Not being able to park hop is a bummer but makes sense since Disney demand is higher than Universal.
> 
> Pretty hard to judge what the Disney parks experience will be like when they’re not even open yet ...
> 
> The truth is they are totally different parks. Because Disney goes over the top with parades and fireworks and entertainment, it seems like the experience is being stripped away. Those things aren’t a selling point of “big, fast, not your mama’s rides” Universal.
> 
> IMO, because Disney sets the bar higher and offers more from an all-around experience perspective, there’s farther for them to fall during pandemic adjustments.
> 
> (Yes, I have been to Universal/IOA.) I don’t think their operations can really be compared on the same level.



I do think the other big difference is Universal isn't using park reservations and overall seemed to be better about communicating (granted there was less notice but they provided pretty much all you needed to know when they did).  Disney feels like they are making you jump through hoops just to (maybe?) Get to enjoy a reduced experience 

 It is apples to oranges (or at least macintosh to Granny Smith), but feels like Universal was making things as easy/simple as possible to get to experience their parks in what state they can


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> You will go to no ends to apologize for their lack of costumer service.
> What if someone hangs up and then goes to check online cause the message just told them so, only to find it not possible. They lost their place in 2 hour line
> Also a 2 hour line for only 3 weeks worth of people coming to only the DVC and FW


I'm not apologizing for anything.  It's a message while you're on hold, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> You will go to no ends to apologize for their lack of costumer service.
> What if someone hangs up and then goes to check online cause the message just told them so, only to find it not possible. They lost their place in 2 hour line
> Also a 2 hour line for only 3 weeks worth of people coming to only the DVC and FW



Not defending them at all, because I agree it's aggravating, but I've had to deal with the post office during this pandemic and everyone else's customer service seems spectacular to me!


----------



## Searc

merry_nbright said:


> Okay, but how can I get a Homecoming reservation for September? I’ve tried multiple times and can’t. Gonna try OpenTable next.


Book on MDE.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> The group that is still going to come to Disney World even before the parks open is also likely to mostly be the die hard fans who are going to do things like call for dining reservations right when the window opens.   That could also increase the call volume.



Yeah, good point  - so probably a higher percentage of that 20% capacity calling now than of a random sampling of 20% of typical Disney guests


----------



## Chumpieboy

Jrb1979 said:


> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9271447
> Not sure if anyone has seen this yet. It gives an idea of how WDW's reservation system might work. Looks like you will have to schedule not just your day but your time to enter too. Not surprised as most other parks with reservations are doing the same.



"Sorry, sir I need to scan your MagicBand to see if you have a scheduled timeslot otherwise I can't let you into this restroom."


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> Cinderella Royal Table?


Yup.


----------



## Farro

The only part that I feel Disney has failed miserably at are those with resort reservations.

To me it's unacceptable for people with July reservations to still have no idea where they are staying, will they be moved, will they have to pay to be moved or will the just be cancelled.


----------



## Searc

princesscinderella said:


> I just got off the phone it took 1 1/2 hours to get my 2 dining reservations.  I did take the survey after because I remember reading here that that’s how they are grading employees working from home.  I was surprised by the question if “I owned a business would I hire that person?”


That's been a standard question on the survey for a long time.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@Blog_Mickey: Disney to Use ‘The Incredibles’ For Disney Parks Health and Safety Campaign 
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...-for-disney-parks-health-and-safety-campaign/


----------



## yulilin3

aweehughes said:


> Yup.


so they ARE booking in park?


----------



## Moliphino

JM23457 said:


> This. That's what I think of whenever I hear, "Even a bad day at Disney is better than a day at work." Um, I get paid for working, whereas I pay through the nose for our Disney vacations. I'd rather be at work earning money than on a disappointing trip that I overpaid for.



Do you not have paid vacation time? I'm getting paid while I'm at Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

princesscinderella said:


> I just got off the phone it took 1 1/2 hours to get my 2 dining reservations.  I did take the survey after because I remember reading here that that’s how they are grading employees working from home.  I was surprised by the question if “I owned a business would I hire that person?”



They have had that question for a while and I always found it odd (like I need to know quite a bit more about this person's qualifications to make a decisions like that), but I think just another way of asking you how you thought the overall experience was, were they professional but friendly, etc


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> Cinderella Royal Table?


Yup. 


merry_nbright said:


> Okay, but how can I get a Homecoming reservation for September? I’ve tried multiple times and can’t. Gonna try OpenTable next.


You can’t get September DS reservations yet with Disney because of the new 60 day rule. You’ll have to go through OT.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> so they ARE booking in park?



I think poster was talking about how they booked it in the past?


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> so they ARE booking in park?


No. 1999 was the last time I had to call something in at 7 am. It was for CRT. Someone asked a rhetorical question and I answered.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> They're going to cut park capacity drastically due to a pandemic that is going on.  How could park hopping possibly work under those circumstances?





Eric Smith said:


> They're going to cut park capacity drastically due to a pandemic that is going on.  How could park hopping possibly work under those circumstances?



Why they can’t deliver the product they sold me is irrelevant. I’m not asking anything of them I don’t expect of Walmart. Give me what I paid for, or fully refund. I have a voucher I’ve never used. If I want a full refund, I have to hope they’ll throw a little pixie dust my way to get that. It should be policy. 

They shouldn’t be giving 4 month extensions for a time when the parks aren’t even fully open and with no timeline whatsoever when they will be. The least they could  do is adjust for the loss of benefits they sold as a feature of their product.


----------



## yulilin3

aweehughes said:


> No. 1999 was the last time I had to call something in at 7 am. It was for CRT. Someone asked a rhetorical question and I answered.


OMG I am losing it now  
thanks for that. I'm still on hold so was going to start making a list of reservations for in park


----------



## pixieprincess925

oh hold for over 90 minutes so far - they just started a message loop periodically that says that if your resort reservation is after July 10, they can only answer questions. They will only be making dining reservations for resort reservations between today and July 10....


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I am losing it now
> thanks for that. I'm still on hold so was going to start making a list of reservations for in park


Yeah—please don’t. Nothing in park is open.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Unfortunately there are probably people calling who aren’t even arriving during those dates who are calling to ask questions about future dates, bumping up today’s call volume even more. I’m sure not everyone calling is strictly traveling during those dates. You know people are trying to book outside of those dates even though it clearly states you cannot.


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/together-lets-make-your-next-disney-day-incredible/


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see that as a big deal.   Obviously you know that isn't possible.  Someone forgot to change the hold message on a phone, is that really a big deal?


 And a 2 hr wait when they could have easily staffed to prevent that? This is ok? It’s a very limited number of people calling and they can’t handle that? I can only imagine what it’s going to be like when they are actually open.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Why they can’t deliver the product they sold me is irrelevant. I’m not asking anything of them I don’t expect of Walmart. Give me what I paid for, or fully refund. I have a voucher I’ve never used. If I want a full refund, I have to hope they’ll throw a little pixie dust my way to get that. It should be policy.
> 
> They shouldn’t be giving 4 month extensions for a time when the parks aren’t even fully open and with no timeline whatsoever when they will be. The least they could  do is adjust for the loss of benefits they sold as a feature of their product.


If you have a voucher, why not save it for a point in time when COVID is behind us?  Mine says it expires in 2030.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Anna_Sh said:


> When I renewed, I expected there to be a reservation system.  I knew exactly what I was buying, and I got exactly what I paid for—an entire year of admission with a reservation policy.  If I didn’t like the idea of a reservation system, I would have either cancelled my pass or let it expire.  I’m completely happy with my purchase.  Maybe they can afford to give all APs an extra year and maybe they can’t, but I think that’s a completely unrealistic expectation.  If Disney wants to give me something extra, I’ll be grateful, but I refuse to get mad because it doesn’t look like they’re going to give me something for free.



This would be my point of view too.. if I had known any of this would happen when I renewed. I renewed my Platinum AP in November before COVID-19 was even found in China. I have not used my AP at all since I renewed.. we were supposed to go in May. My last trip was in June of 2019. My AP has a current expiration date of 12/1/2020. To complicate things further I have a 9 month old.

I know we are still waiting on info from Disney, but I do think a complete refund on completely unused, already activated APs should be in the cards. We have trips planned for the end of August and mid November, but depending on what else comes out about the virus and park operations we might not go at all this year. Extending my pass until late March would not fully solve the issue either, especially if there’s another outbreak this winter.

And IMO, the removal of park hopping and no longer having the flexibility of visiting any park on any day cuts down on the value of the Platinum AP. Would I have paid $1200 to renew my pass In November if I knew I would lose my AP room discount in May, no longer be able to park hop and would have to make park reservations? No, probably not. The room discount is a huge factor in me buying an AP. I probably would’ve just bought a 7 day ticket and only planned for one trip this year in November. Our August trip is a make up for May, but I’m not sure I want to endure the August heat for a significantly reduced experience.  And if midday breaks are not possible there is no way we can do August with an 11 month old. 

Anyway, I only quote your post to show that there are people in two completely different boats.. those of us that renewed right before the world fell apart sort of feel like we threw our money down the drain. Or at least I do.


----------



## princesscinderella

yulilin3 said:


> OMG I am losing it now
> thanks for that. I'm still on hold so was going to start making a list of reservations for in park


Anyone still on hold if you have DVC and a second phone line you can call in a few minutes and see who answers first.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> And a 2 hr wait when they could have easily staffed to prevent that? This is ok? It’s a very limited number of people calling and they can’t handle that? I can only imagine what it’s going to be like when they are actually open.


Is it really a very limited number of people?  I would guess that it's at least 3/4 of the people who are traveling between the 22nd and the 10th who called right at 7AM.  The people going right now are going to be the die hards, it's not going to be your average guest.


----------



## Sara W

I was on hold for an hour and 45min and the music just stopped. The time thing is still ticking on my phone, but silence. How long do I hold on for the silence before admitting I got disconnected?


----------



## magrif

OKW Lover said:


> Just another data point: I'm a FL resident Platinum AP holder.  My expiration date remains the same.  I just checked it a few minutes ago.
> 
> For those commenting about a potential lack of park hopping ability or even not being able to get into any park because of capacity restrictions my view is that the AP never guaranteed you park hopping or even park admission.  * If a park is closed due to capacity restrictions then that is it*.  They aren't going to change the capacity to X-number plus any AP holder that want to come.


I was wondering if this would be addressed. We've been lucky in the past with capacity only being met a few days a year. Since they're editing capacity limits now, we may have to get used to the new normal for a little while.


----------



## Hummingbird

merry_nbright said:


> Okay, but how can I get a Homecoming reservation for September? I’ve tried multiple times and can’t. Gonna try OpenTable next.



I thought I read somewhere that dining is only 60 days out now.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Honestly tell me if you think this is ok
> The company tells people arriving from the 22nd to the 10th (that's 3 weeks) that you can make dining reservations, only if you are arriving those days,, for only DVC properties and FW
> You call right at 7am and you are in a 2 hour hold. Not only that the message cheerfully tells you that you can skip the waiting and book online
> 
> Is that ok to you?


And if anyone thinks it's going to be any better the day when the new park reservation system comes online, they'd be mistaken. After the first few weeks, I genuinely believe park reservations will not be a huge headache/difficulty, but I do think that initial releases are going to be IT nightmares that Disney just won't deal with. That's been their IT strategy for any big release or demand-inducing event for the last decade.


Moliphino said:


> Do you not have paid vacation time? I'm getting paid while I'm at Disney.


Not everyone gets PTO. I don't.


----------



## sromanello815

Sorry if this has been asked a MILLION times, we have 8/16 arrival date DVC, I cannot call go make park reservations at this time?


----------



## Princess Merida

1 hour 45 minutes on hold.  I did get all my reservations though including Topolinos character breakfast and Beaches and Cream which I would assume are the most difficult two at this time.


----------



## aweehughes

Hummingbird said:


> I thought I read somewhere that dining is only 60 days out now.


It is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Why they can’t deliver the product they sold me is irrelevant. I’m not asking anything of them I don’t expect of Walmart. Give me what I paid for, or fully refund. I have a voucher I’ve never used. If I want a full refund, I have to hope they’ll throw a little pixie dust my way to get that. It should be policy.
> 
> They shouldn’t be giving 4 month extensions for a time when the parks aren’t even fully open and with no timeline whatsoever when they will be. The least they could  do is adjust for the loss of benefits they sold as a feature of their product.



This has basically been my (admittedly low) bar of companies during this pandemic. It’s why I’m very pleased with our local community centre concerning soccer and not so much with the spring hockey league we had registered with.

Im willing to excuse a lot of shenanigans, so long as they’re letting the customer pull out their money if they choose. Which is why concerning regular packages and tickets I think they’ve been good enough. I’m happy with the length they extended our regular tickets, and the policy of turning them into credits if not used (that existed before, I know). I’m confident if I called trying to get a refund for them I’d have a pretty good shot.

I can’t say the same for what they’re doing with APs at this point. It would even be better if they would let us make the decision of refund vs extension up until the point of our original cancellation.


----------



## Searc

sromanello815 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a MILLION times, we have 8/16 arrival date DVC, I cannot call go make park reservations at this time?


No


----------



## npatellye

sromanello815 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a MILLION times, we have 8/16 arrival date DVC, I cannot call go make park reservations at this time?


No one can make park reservations yet. Only people up to 7/10 can call to make dining reservations.


----------



## woody337

Farro said:


> The only part that I feel Disney has failed miserably at are those with resort reservations.
> 
> To me it's unacceptable for people with July reservations to still have no idea where they are staying, will they be moved, will they have to pay to be moved or will the just be cancelled.


And thats where I am


----------



## yulilin3

pixieprincess925 said:


> oh hold for over 90 minutes so far - they just started a message loop periodically that says that if your resort reservation is after July 10, they can only answer questions. They will only be making dining reservations for resort reservations between today and July 10....


1 hour and 48 minutes so far


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> If you have a voucher, why not save it for a point in time when COVID is behind us?  Mine says it expires in 2030.



 The only reason I should need to get a refund is because I don’t want to hold on to it. They can’t deliver what they sold me. They can’t tell me when they can, if ever. I’m entitled to my money back. 

But the reason is, and I’m coming to this gradually, is I don’t like the service I’ve received as a result of what has happened since March. I don’t know that I want to continue spending my money at WDW. I don’t need anyone to agree with me, that’s my decision to make.  I should have the option of a full refund as a matter of policy.


----------



## BrianR

cakebaker said:


> And a 2 hr wait when they could have easily staffed to prevent that? This is ok? It’s a very limited number of people calling and they can’t handle that? I can only imagine what it’s going to be like when they are actually open.


Remember when they pushed everyone to MDE 9-ish months ago that cut staff for the phone banks.  There's not really trained staff to bring back to the days of yore.  Agreed if they do the phone-a-restaurant method for July 11 and later it's going to be a dumpster fire, but since a bunch of the systems for park operation aren't visible yet I'm going to save my frustration for when it's actually revealed for real.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> And if anyone thinks it's going to be any better the day when the new park reservation system comes online, they'd be mistaken. After the first few weeks, I genuinely believe park reservations will not be a huge headache/difficulty, but I do think that initial releases are going to be IT nightmares that Disney just won't deal with. That's been their IT strategy for any big release or demand-inducing event for the last decade.
> 
> Not everyone gets PTO. I don't.


And I'm expecting the reservation system to be awful, I mean we have so many past examples with reservations systems for Pandora, NFL, SSWGE, TSLand. I expect that, today, I didn't expect to wait 2 hours or more (still on hold) for a reservation system where such a small pool of people are calling


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can’t say the same for what they’re doing with APs at this point. It would even be better if they would let us make the decision of refund vs extension up until the point of our original cancellation.



Yes, I agree with this 100% There are many of us who renewed right before COVID-19 was discovered. For many of us with health issues or young children this is very much a wait and see game. We will likely not be able to make a final call about our trips until closer to the date. There’s a real possibility our renewed APs could go completely unused. We have a 9 month old and my dad has chronic heart failure.


----------



## JPM4

So we are now just about 3 weeks from reopening. 23 days to be exact. I know we are all in the know as much as we can. How many families are gearing up to come down for this that already have resort reservations and have no clue what’s going on. I bet it’s more than we think. And I know if your paying this much money people should be researching especially in a pandemic but I’m really curious how many people have no idea and just know the parks are opening July 11 and oh good our stay is from the 12th-18th we are all set. Just goes back to the lack of communication. It bothers me more by the second.


----------



## cakebaker

BrianR said:


> Remember when they pushed everyone to MDE 9-ish months ago that cut staff for the phone banks. There's not really trained staff to bring back to the days of yore.



Not prepared is not an excuse. If you aren’t prepared, don’t open. They didn’t just realize they were doing this yesterday. They’ve had months to train staff. I’m sure CM’s would’ve been thrilled to be called back earlier to train. 

Might as well call for the fire trucks now. The dumpster fire is a sure bet. If it’s by phone, waits will be horrific. If it’s online, the crash is inevitable.


----------



## koszmok

Moliphino said:


> Do you not have paid vacation time? I'm getting paid while I'm at Disney.



I do not have paid vacation time. I only get paid on those days when I`m working. It`s called self employment.... I think I`m not the only one ...


----------



## Hummingbird

npatellye said:


> No one can make park reservations yet. Only people up to 7/10 can call to make dining reservations *in parks.*



No reservations are being taken for in-park dining yet.


----------



## FinallyFL

sromanello815 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a MILLION times, we have 8/16 arrival date DVC, I cannot call go make park reservations at this time?


Correct.


----------



## AmberMV

npatellye said:


> No one can make park reservations yet. Only people up to 7/10 can call to make* dining reservations in parks*.


No res for parks, resort dining only for those before July 11


----------



## gottalovepluto

JPM4 said:


> So we are now just about 3 weeks from reopening. 23 days to be exact. I know we are all in the know as much as we can. How many families are gearing up to come down for this that already have resort reservations and have no clue what’s going on. I bet it’s more than we think. And I know if your paying this much money people should be researching especially in a pandemic but I’m really curious how many people have no idea and just know the parks are opening July 11 and oh good our stay is from the 12th-18th we are all set. Just goes back to the lack of communication. It bothers me more by the second.


For sure. With Disney’s bad notification system if they don’t have plenty of park reservations available or give everyone staying onsite reservations there will definitely be people arriving and being told “No more park reservations left today. Or tomorrow. Or the rest of the week.“


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JPM4 said:


> So we are now just about 3 weeks from reopening. 23 days to be exact. I know we are all in the know as much as we can. How many families are gearing up to come down for this that already have resort reservations and have no clue what’s going on. I bet it’s more than we think. And I know if your paying this much money people should be researching especially in a pandemic but I’m really curious how many people have no idea and just know the parks are opening July 11 and oh good our stay is from the 12th-18th we are all set. Just goes back to the lack of communication. It bothers me more by the second.



And I think those are the folks going to be most impacted by the "a resort stay does not guarantee you a park reservation"

And I am sure there will be others staying off property, etc that have no idea what is going on and will just show up and be upset when they can't get in


----------



## yulilin3

Just for fun I opened the DEO Unemployment page (which has a virtual queue now) to see what will come through first. 
Current hold time so far 2 hours and 5 minutes for Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> Not prepared is not an excuse. If you aren’t prepared, don’t open. They didn’t just realize they were doing this yesterday. They’ve had months to train staff. I’m sure CM’s would’ve been thrilled to be called back earlier to train.
> 
> Might as well call for the fire trucks now. The dumpster fire is a sure bet. If it’s by phone, waits will be horrific. If it’s online, the crash is inevitable.



I, for one, am looking forward to the note coming out from Disney that starts with "due to unexpected demand ...."


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Just for fun I opened the DEO Unemployment page (which has a virtual queue now) to see what will come through first.
> Current hold time so far 2 hours and 5 minutes for Disney



Why would you join the DEO virtual queue if don’t need to use it? Just for fun? People doing stuff like that plays a part in overloading their system. Just like if people call reservations today just to see how long it takes does too.

Can people just leave the queues and calls for the people who actually need to use them?


----------



## skeeter31

Sorry to the folks waiting on with the call center right now. I know prior to the pandemic they had whittled the experience CMs at the call center down to a single team of only 20-30 people (they’re the ones that handle all dining, VIP, tours, fireworks cruises, etc), as they had moved away from calling for dining. I just really thought Disney would have cross trained some of the 400-500 CMs that work in the same building here in Tampa doing resort reservations to also handle the dining for this week. Because when I read the queue was only about 450 people long, that’s not a lot for a call center queue.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why would you join the DEO virtual queue if don’t need to use it? Just for fun? People doing stuff like that plays a part in overloading their system. Just like if people calling reservations today just to see how long it takes does too.
> 
> Can people just leave the queues and calls for the people who actually need to use them?


actually my DD filed her weeks yesterday and I have to see if they went through, you're right, I shouldn't have said "just for fun" I needed to do it.
I was just planning on checking later


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

lovethesun12 said:


> Honestly, I don't think Disney needs to invest heavily, as they have ran maybe the most successful marketing strategy of all time by establishing an intense emotional connection between guests and their brand (I'm including myself here, I'm probably one of the worst, lol). That's why we all spend so much (and maybe why we all feel like we lost so much). The fact covid-19 still exists will be their biggest hurdle with what happens at the parks.
> 
> One of my friends posted an article about how we don't need all this "stuff" companies tell us we need. I was onboard while reading (yeah I don't need this, this, this, etc) until I got to WDW and was like uh yeah, sorry, I do need that - don't go there. But why? I don't really *need* it obviously. But the thought of missing out on our BBB/CRT/pirates league/dessert party first Poly stay with my 4 (almost 5 year old) daughter and 7 year old son this year is heart wrenching to me; it's because money isn't the biggest loss for me with missing our trip and I'd imagine that's how many disney regulars feel.
> 
> A few commercials of kids playing with Mickey and dressed as princesses or dining with friends at epcot and we might still complain but we'll all forgive and go =).
> 
> If they have issues when they reopen it's more likely it's connected to guests concerned about their health, kids health,  and covid-19 because that's bigger than the Disney connection. Maybe they need doctor minnie and mickey commercials. I think this is going to be a rough year for them but once they weather the storm they'll be fine. I think coming up with new options like housing the NBA and minimizing the outflow of cash as best they can are things they need to do right now as a business.


It takes a long time to build a reputation but takes moments to lose it! They've removed DDP, they've removed menu items, they've increased food prices, they've removed the 21 day pass for UK guests (we stay for 21 days) I never ever thought id feel bad towards Disney as all my happiest family memories are tied up there, but i really feel they are taking our loyalty to the limit. I know Universal inst as big but they've managed their reopening quietly,efficiently and safely.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> actually my DD filed her weeks yesterday and I have to see if they went through, you're right, I shouldn't have said "just for fun" I needed to do it.
> I was just planning on checking later



No worries! That makes sense.  It just sounded like there wasn’t a reason.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> Sorry to the folks waiting on with the call center right now. I know prior to the pandemic they had whittled the experience CMs at the call center down to a single team of only 20-30 people (they’re the ones that handle all dining, VIP, tours, fireworks cruises, etc), as they had moved away from calling for dining. I just really thought Disney would have cross trained some of the 400-500 CMs that work in the same building here in Tampa doing resort reservations to also handle the dining for this week. Because when I read the queue was only about 450 people long, that’s not a lot for a call center queue.


8am on a Thursday 450ish people in queue seems like a lot to me lol


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> No worries! That makes sense.  It just sounded like there wasn’t a reason.


I completely get it. Yeah I don't touch that system unless I have too. Been a real mess from day one


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> 8am on a Thursday 450ish people in queue seems like a lot to me lol


Not the numbers that call center is used to handling. There are times when the resort reservation queue is above 5000 at a given time.


----------



## BrianR

cakebaker said:


> Not prepared is not an excuse. If you aren’t prepared, don’t open. They didn’t just realize they were doing this yesterday. They’ve had months to train staff. I’m sure CM’s would’ve been thrilled to be called back earlier to train.
> 
> Might as well call for the fire trucks now. The dumpster fire is a sure bet. If it’s by phone, waits will be horrific. If it’s online, the crash is inevitable.


The phone bank dining for this resort only period has all the markings of "Disney IT ran out of runway, think of something quick".  The other stuff yeah there should have been a plan, but this one screams "buy Disney IT a little more time".


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see that as a big deal.   Obviously you know that isn't possible.  Someone forgot to change the hold message on a phone, is that really a big deal?


Yes b/c it all speaks to QUALITY. This is something I expect out of the DMV, not a company that charges thousands for access.  This has been what ppl have been complaining about for years Pre-Covid.


----------



## jbreen2010

JPM4 said:


> So we are now just about 3 weeks from reopening. 23 days to be exact. I know we are all in the know as much as we can. How many families are gearing up to come down for this that already have resort reservations and have no clue what’s going on. I bet it’s more than we think. And I know if your paying this much money people should be researching especially in a pandemic but I’m really curious how many people have no idea and just know the parks are opening July 11 and oh good our stay is from the 12th-18th we are all set. Just goes back to the lack of communication. It bothers me more by the second.




Its really a shame for sure.  They have to know 3 weeks out what's happening but they're choosing to not fill us in which is a bit hard to digest.  Our stay starts in like 37 days and it's the same thing.  At least just send us some reassurance that we have a hotel to stay in and that we will be able to get a park reservation.  Right now candidly, I feel like both are a bit up in the air.  I guess on the bright side we might be able to make dining reservations soon...lol.  I'll find food...i just want to know that I have a hotel and can get into the parks.  I paid the reservation in full this week just to be safe...not sure if that would help my chances of not getting cancelled on and moved if they decide not to open my resort.  Also I saw on other threads that people were booking backup hotel reservations elsewhere....I guess I have to look into that as well.  At this point, American airlines won't let me move my flight again without penalty.


----------



## Sandisw

Got through to MS in 5 minutes and got all dining.  So even though DVC had to wait until 9 to call, lot less time!

Booked 3 different ones!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BrianR said:


> The phone bank dining for this resort only period has all the markings of "Disney IT ran out of runway, think of something quick".  The other stuff yeah there should have been a plan, but this one screams "buy Disney IT a little more time".



I think so too, and Remy talked about issues with the system when he was here last too, I would not be surprised if IT issues are behind a lot of the common complaints people are having with the communication and execution going on.


----------



## yulilin3

The Incredi-crew (CM that will make sure you are following all guidelines) will wear special shirts and masks to set them apart


----------



## LSUmiss

Moliphino said:


> Do you not have paid vacation time? I'm getting paid while I'm at Disney.


Actually, I’m not b/c I’m off for the summer b/c I work for a school system, but we aren’t paid for it. And, even if most ppl do get paid to be off, Disney isn’t the one paying them so I don’t see how that’s relevant.


----------



## woody337

I love being 30 days out from a vacation and having no idea where and if i'll be able to go.


----------



## Mit88

OKW Lover said:


> Just another data point: I'm a FL resident Platinum AP holder.  My expiration date remains the same.  I just checked it a few minutes ago.
> 
> For those commenting about a potential lack of park hopping ability or even not being able to get into any park because of capacity restrictions my view is that the *AP never guaranteed you park hopping or even park admission*.   If a park is closed due to capacity restrictions then that is it.  They aren't going to change the capacity to X-number plus any AP holder that want to come.



No it doesnt, but anyone that has ever had an AP know thats code for Magic Kingdom on July 4th, December 25th and December 31st. And that doesn’t even apply for resort guests as they’re allowed into a park even if they’re at capacity

If Disney had the foresight to know that they’d have capacity issues in the future when they wrote those legalities, then how come they dont have anything in their contracts explaining that a pandemic would potentially cause them to take away Park Hopping and 362 days of being able to go to the parks without worrying being allowed in due to capacity?


----------



## disneydreamer1970

woody337 said:


> I love being 30 days out from a vacation and having no idea where and if i'll be able to go.



I am right there with you...Scheduled to check in on July 15th.  This is giving me way too much anxiety!


----------



## conwaycm103

I would HATE to try to explain Disney dining to anyone right now- “so for Disney springs, you can make reservations online but only up to 60 days out.. not 180 like the old system. And for SELECT resort ADR’s you can book up to July 10th but ONLY if you’re staying on site?? I think. Oh AND you have to call. But we don’t know what time exactly, though it should be 6am, and last time i checked ≈ 500 people were in the queue and the wait was 2 hours. Oh, in park restaurants? Yeah we have no clue. Buffets? Don’t know either.. Character dining? No idea..”


----------



## yulilin3

well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
2 hours and 25 mins


----------



## Raggou

JPM4 said:


> So we are now just about 3 weeks from reopening. 23 days to be exact. I know we are all in the know as much as we can. How many families are gearing up to come down for this that already have resort reservations and have no clue what’s going on. I bet it’s more than we think. And I know if your paying this much money people should be researching especially in a pandemic but I’m really curious how many people have no idea and just know the parks are opening July 11 and oh good our stay is from the 12th-18th we are all set. Just goes back to the lack of communication. It bothers me more by the second.




  At this rate were going to have to just show up to the gates haha


----------



## hereforthechurros

merry_nbright said:


> Okay, but how can I get a Homecoming reservation for September? I’ve tried multiple times and can’t. Gonna try OpenTable next.


You have to be within 60 days to book. And they aren't on OpenTable.


----------



## Marissaq

Maybe the wrong thread, but can anyone list out the dining spots that they are able to make reservations for? Is everything open? I read that in park is not available yet. What about everything else?


----------



## woody337

disneydreamer1970 said:


> I am right there with you...Scheduled to check in on July 15th.  This is giving me way too much anxiety!


its horrible


----------



## merry_nbright

yulilin3 said:


> well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
> 2 hours and 25 mins



Oh geez, I’m living for these updates.


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


> Also a 2 hour line for only 3 weeks worth of people coming to only the DVC and FW



And I have a feeling it’s gonna be this way as long as the 60 day window for ADRs is in effect.


----------



## skeeter31

Marissaq said:


> Maybe the wrong thread, but can anyone list out the dining spots that they are able to make reservations for? Is everything open? I read that in park is not available yet. What about everything else?


There’s a list on Disney’s website. It’s only for people staying on property from 6/22-7/10 and only for the few restaurants open in hotels and DS for that period. No in park, nothing past 7/11.


----------



## zemmer

Marissaq said:


> Maybe the wrong thread, but can anyone list out the dining spots that they are able to make reservations for? Is everything open? I read that in park is not available yet. What about everything else?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
Scroll to the bottom. You can click on each open resort and see which restaurants  are open.


----------



## Sandisw

Marissaq said:


> Maybe the wrong thread, but can anyone list out the dining spots that they are able to make reservations for? Is everything open? I read that in park is not available yet. What about everything else?



It is not everything at the resorts.  I don’t have the list but I know only Kona available at Poly and not Ohana.  I think only Grand Floridian Cafe and not 1900 Park Fare...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

woody337 said:


> I love being 30 days out from a vacation and having no idea where and if i'll be able to go.




I’m curious, don’t you feel you spending a ton of money on a trip your not controlling? I mean you don’t even know what hotel to stay in. It’s basically like “ Here Disney, take my money and make my trip “ 

The hotel alone, if I wasn’t choosing the one I wanted to go to, would make me cancel.


----------



## Disneysoule

yulilin3 said:


> well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
> 2 hours and 25 mins


Yulilin.  I’m sure you will get through ........soon.   I’m sorry. I’m sorry. I just couldn't help myself.  In all honesty. I hope you get through that wait sounds brutal. Good luck!


----------



## Nightmarefandom

yulilin3 said:


> well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
> 2 hours and 25 mins


"Soon"


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
> 2 hours and 25 mins



Seems so simple to say, there is absolutely no excuse for that, rather than trying to come up with excuses for why it's ok.  I've turned down things that were free because of a wait shorter than that.

At least they're consistent. They have yet to fail in disappointing me with their response in all of this since the first trip we lost back in March. Not once have I had to say, well, there's why I choose Disney over other places.


----------



## woody337

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious, don’t you feel you spending a ton of money on a trip your not controlling? I mean you don’t even know what hotel to stay in. It’s basically like “ Here Disney, take my money and make my trip “
> 
> The hotel alone, if I wasn’t choosing the one I wanted to go to, would make me cancel.


Well I have Movies booked so it cant get worse than that lol. If it turns out to be crappy park reservations i'll cancel and move my trip to somewhere else.


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


> And I'm expecting the reservation system to be awful, I mean we have so many past examples with reservations systems for Pandora, NFL, SSWGE, TSLand. I expect that, today, I didn't expect to wait 2 hours or more (still on hold) for a reservation system where such a small pool of people are calling



Sadly, I did expect it.


----------



## aweehughes

woody337 said:


> Well I have Movies booked so it cant get worse than that lol. If it turns out to be crappy park reservations i'll cancel and move my trip to somewhere else.


There’s always the campsites. Not the cabins—the pop a tent campsites.


----------



## woody337

aweehughes said:


> There’s always the campsites. Not the cabins—the pop a tent campsites.


I did that a lot as a kid but it was always in the winter. I cant imagine doing that in July


----------



## yulilin3

total time was 2 hours and 35 minutes. Old school where I had to give her my reservation number because the system can't pull up the MDE details, I also had to go get my credit card info to book
But all done for Beaches and Cream on the 2nd
BTW cause I asked, you can only book during your dates of stay, I'm a local and I asked if I could book dining for any other day and she said only for dates of stay


----------



## merry_nbright

aweehughes said:


> There’s always the campsites. Not the cabins—the pop a tent campsites.



That wins for the worst! Oh and All Star Sports isn’t the best. At least Movies has been renovated.


----------



## New Mouse

Anna_Sh said:


> When I renewed, I expected there to be a reservation system.  I knew exactly what I was buying, and I got exactly what I paid for—an entire year of admission with a reservation policy.  If I didn’t like the idea of a reservation system, I would have either cancelled my pass or let it expire.  I’m completely happy with my purchase.  Maybe they can afford to give all APs an extra year and maybe they can’t, but I think that’s a completely unrealistic expectation.  If Disney wants to give me something extra, I’ll be grateful, but I refuse to get mad because it doesn’t look like they’re going to give me something for free.



Weird...several other theme park chains are extending their aps for a full year without an issue.

Ok, well they still owe me and many others full access, in some cases for just under 12 months and have not completed their obligations to us.   Yes...owe...its what we paid for and agreed to when deciding yo make the purchase.  So unless they intend to fulfill that or compensate us in a way that we think is fair, they are wrong.


----------



## aweehughes

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious, don’t you feel you spending a ton of money on a trip your not controlling? I mean you don’t even know what hotel to stay in. It’s basically like “ Here Disney, take my money and make my trip “
> 
> The hotel alone, if I wasn’t choosing the one I wanted to go to, would make me cancel.


It’s kind of a game at this point. I feel like they took a Yahtzee game set and manipulated the dice (one for hotel, one for restaurants, one for parks) and they are just rolling it to see where we end up.


----------



## aweehughes

woody337 said:


> I did that a lot as a kid but it was always in the winter. I cant imagine doing that in July


My wife just asked what I giggled at and I told her what I posted. She said, “people that aren’t scout groups rent those?!” I think I just gave her our next trip idea.


----------



## woody337

aweehughes said:


> It’s kind of a game at this point. I feel like they took a Yahtzee game set and manipulated the dice (one for hotel, one for restaurants, one for parks) and they are just rolling it to see where we end up.


Sadly it is slightly entertaining at this point


----------



## Spridell

If you are DVC def call MS got through in 30 minutes.

NEXT WEEK some places are starting to get sold out already.  So dont wait.

Sannaa breakfast for all next week getting limited CM told me


----------



## skeeter31

New Mouse said:


> Weird...several other theme park chains are extending their aps for a full year without an issue.
> 
> Ok, well they still owe me and many others full access, in some cases for just under 12 months and have not completed their obligations to us.   Yes...owe...its what we paid for and agreed to when deciding yo make the purchase.  So unless they intend to fulfill that or compensate us in a way that we think is fair, they are wrong.


That’s because most other theme parks outside of Florida and California are seasonal and they only open in the spring and summer. So the annual passes are usually only good for that season. They can extend it a year easily. Disney can’t do that as APs run and are used a full 365 days. But they could have thrown us a bone and given us an extra month or so.


----------



## Sara W

yulilin3 said:


> well my hold music has disappeared, but the call is still active so now it's eerie silence
> 2 hours and 25 mins


That's what happened to me! I'm now an hour into my 2nd call. Still not sure if I can even book since I rented DVC points.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> That’s because most other theme parks outside of Florida and California are seasonal and they only open in the spring and summer. So the annual passes are usually only good for that season. They can extend it a year easily. Disney can’t do that as APs run and are used a full 365 days. But they could have thrown us a bone and given us an extra month or so.


There are literally dozens of options they could have chosen, but they've opted for the bare bones, absolute minimum they could get away with and not face some kind of legal issue. That's a standard I've never known Disney to aspire to.


----------



## nkosiek

Spridell said:


> If you are DVC def call MS got through in 30 minutes.
> 
> NEXT WEEK some places are starting to get sold out already.  So dont wait.
> 
> Sannaa breakfast for all next week getting limited CM told me


Wait, we are going to have to book CS places too? I mean Sanaa breakfast use to be walk down, grab something, and head out. Now we need to reserve even that?


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> There are literally dozens of options they could have chosen, but they've opted for the bare bones, absolute minimum they could get away with and not face some kind of legal issue. That's a standard I've never known Disney to aspire to.


What would you have them do?  What are these "dozens of options"?  They couldn't safely open with the things that they have taken away.


----------



## koszmok

It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger 

"When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on Thursday with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> total time was 2 hours and 35 minutes. Old school where I had to give her my reservation number because the system can't pull up the MDE details, I also had to go get my credit card info to book
> But all done for Beaches and Cream on the 2nd
> *BTW cause I asked, you can only book during your dates of stay, I'm a local and I asked if I could book dining for any other day and she said only for dates of stay*


Thanks for asking and reporting on that, I was curious what they were going to say.

-I also forgot to mention when they take your CC# to hold the reservation they also state there is a $10 no-show charge.
-My lady did not ask my res# at all which I was surprised about, just my name/address/phone#
-I did ask if I had to make any res. for QS at the resorts and she said not necessary (there are no stupid questions right now lol)

I was just thrilled to get the restaurant I wanted at the time I wanted. 6:05pm Toppolino's on July 4, as we are staying at the Riviera.  She was also very polite and in a good mood considering the day I know she has ahead of her.  She even asked me about my twins (she must have looked at my family list) and shared some sweet advice, and knew full well this reservation was a mom&dad break from 4 months in lockdown with 3 toddlers.  I did the survey and gave her all 5s.  Please do the surveys everyone, these people have a LONG day ahead of them.


----------



## pixieprincess925

yulilin3 said:


> total time was 2 hours and 35 minutes. Old school where I had to give her my reservation number because the system can't pull up the MDE details, I also had to go get my credit card info to book
> But all done for Beaches and Cream on the 2nd
> BTW cause I asked, you can only book during your dates of stay, I'm a local and I asked if I could book dining for any other day and she said only for dates of stay


I'll be at beaches on the 2nd also! 
Set up second phone with dvc member services. So, 2 hours 25 min with dining, and 50 minutes with dvc member services later....
If you are staying on points that are not yours (i.e., family, friends, rentals), they can make the reservation, but only the person whose name is on the points can modify them (according to my account). Plus the reservation just shows "guest", no names... 
So I have to wait another 2+ hours on the phone if I need to cancel them before I go?? Will they even let me cancel them??

I may try to go re-make reservations on the dining side...


----------



## skeeter31

nkosiek said:


> Wait, we are going to have to book CS places too? I mean Sanaa breakfast use to be walk down, grab something, and head out. Now we need to reserve even that?


Restaurants are only going to be operating at, at most, 50% capacity for the foreseeable future. Yes you’re going to need reservations for places you normally wouldn’t. Plus, if you want to eat at any resort that isn’t the one you’re staying at, you need a confirmed dining reservation to be allowed in to park (according to the website).


----------



## CastAStone

Sara W said:


> Still not sure if I can even book since I rented DVC points.


Let us know if it works!


----------



## Jroceagles

pixieprincess925 said:


> what was the phone number to call for dining this morning?


Was there an email?  I missed so much


----------



## AmberMV

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'll be at beaches on the 2nd also!
> Set up second phone with dvc member services. So, 2 hours 25 min with dining, and 50 minutes with dvc member services later....
> If you are staying on points that are not yours (i.e., family, friends, rentals), they can make the reservation, but only the person whose name is on the points can modify them (according to my account). Plus the reservation just shows "guest", no names...
> So I have to wait another 2+ hours on the phone if I need to cancel them before I go?? Will they even let me cancel them??
> 
> I may try to go re-make reservations on the dining side...


What a bummer, I'm so sorry


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Two things:

1. If I am renting points for DVC, does the owner need to call to make my reservation for dining?

2. My friend had a voucher that expires 2030 for a platinum annual pass. I was checking my dates to see if my platinum APs had been extended yet (they haven't) and noticed that between yesterday and today, her voucher had disappeared, and her ticket now expires in July.

UPDATE: it looks like they separated her old ticket and her voucher into two tickets, and extended her expired annual pass from March until July.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> What would you have them do?  What are these "dozens of options"?  They couldn't safely open with the things that they have taken away.


I'm talking about AP options. And there's no point in bantering back and forth. You think what they're doing is fine, I don't. We won't agree.


----------



## skeeter31

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'll be at beaches on the 2nd also!
> Set up second phone with dvc member services. So, 2 hours 25 min with dining, and 50 minutes with dvc member services later....
> If you are staying on points that are not yours (i.e., family, friends, rentals), they can make the reservation, but only the person whose name is on the points can modify them (according to my account). Plus the reservation just shows "guest", no names...
> So I have to wait another 2+ hours on the phone if I need to cancel them before I go?? Will they even let me cancel them??
> 
> I may try to go re-make reservations on the dining side...


Does the reservation show up on your MDE?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Ryan King said:


> Reading the AP Terms and Conditions is interesting.  There are clauses in there which likely limit their legal exposure in case they have to cut down on park hoping and limit reservations.  Basically the entire system is almost at whim and relies mainly on customer satisfaction rather than strong contractual protection of pass holder “rights” relative to what they bought a specific pass for.
> 
> “ Restrictions apply including, but not limited to, capacity constraints and other closures. Passports do not guarantee Theme Park admission, especially during high attendance periods”
> 
> “ Parks, services, entertainment and attractions may change operating hours, close temporarily, or may otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability.”
> 
> “ Disney reserves the right to cancel, suspend or revoke any Passport or deny Theme Park admission to any Passholder at any time for any reason.”
> 
> “ All terms, conditions and benefits including, but not limited to, admission privileges, Blockout Dates, prices, Pass type availability, parking locations, benefits and discounts are subject to restrictions, availability, and change or cancellation without notice at any time.”


I think AP holders are aware of the language.  Disney’s problem is that it also states in the advertising/marketing materials that Platinum APs do not have blackout dates or other restrictions that other levels of APs have.  Thus, they charge more for Platinum.  Just as someone would expect compensation/cost adjustment if they had to move from deluxe club level to value/mod, passholders who may face a reduction of their benefits also should receive compensation.  The question remains as to whether or not Disney provides something truly of value for diminishment of value of APs.


----------



## Moliphino

LSUmiss said:


> Actually, I’m not b/c I’m off for the summer b/c I work for a school system, but we aren’t paid for it. And, even if most ppl do get paid to be off, Disney isn’t the one paying them so I don’t see how that’s relevant.



Well, if my work is paying me either way I'd much rather be at Disney World than at work. Referencing the quoted "Even a bad day at Disney is better than a day at work."


----------



## pixieprincess925

Jroceagles said:


> Was there an email?  I missed so much


No. One of the Disney news sites had posted the number to call for those dining reservations - only if your resort stay is before July 11! Someone else shared it a few pages back.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> What would you have them do?  What are these "dozens of options"?  They couldn't safely open with the things that they have taken away.



I've said for a while they should add a third option for a prorated rerfund from day of closure for what is left on pass for people who are not comfortable coming back during a pandemic or don't want to with current operations.  I think that would be fair 3rd option for APs


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. If I am renting points for DVC, does the owner need to call to make my reservation for dining?
> 
> 2. My friend had a voucher that expires 2030 for a platinum annual pass. I was checking my dates to see if my platinum APs had been extended yet (they haven't) and noticed that between yesterday and today, her voucher had disappeared, and her ticket now expires in July.


1. Yes the owner needs to make the reservation (Edit, looks like you can make the dining res but may not be able to cancel should you need to as modifications by renters seem not to be allowed)
2. I hope that's a glitch!


----------



## New Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> That’s because most other theme parks outside of Florida and California are seasonal and they only open in the spring and summer. So the annual passes are usually only good for that season. They can extend it a year easily. Disney can’t do that as APs run and are used a full 365 days. But they could have thrown us a bone and given us an extra month or so.



?  Many of these places operate March to November/December.   

How does that put a burden on Disney? It actually makes it easier as most season pass holders come for a specific time of year, so its allowing them equal access at a time they can likely come...as opposed to.the current option of allowing us to.come during some random period we may not even be able to.


----------



## pixieprincess925

skeeter31 said:


> Does the reservation show up on your MDE?


Yes, it does. With the confirmation number and everything. Just no ability to modify


----------



## Spridell

nkosiek said:


> Wait, we are going to have to book CS places too? I mean Sanaa breakfast use to be walk down, grab something, and head out. Now we need to reserve even that?



Sannaa now has a sit down table service breakfast


----------



## Princess Merida

Sara W said:


> That's what happened to me! I'm now an hour into my 2nd call. Still not sure if I can even book since I rented DVC points.


You should be able to as long as you have your reservation number and your name is on it.  The last night of my stay was rented DVC points from another member and I was able to book using that reservation number.  Good luck!


----------



## Jroceagles

pixieprincess925 said:


> No. One of the Disney news sites had posted the number to call for those dining reservations - only if your resort stay is before July 11! Someone else shared it a few pages back.


I mean the fact that ADRs started.... didn't even know


----------



## runningstitch

woody337 said:


> And thats where I am


As am I.


----------



## Skippyboo

skeeter31 said:


> That’s because most other theme parks outside of Florida and California are seasonal and they only open in the spring and summer. So the annual passes are usually only good for that season. They can extend it a year easily. Disney can’t do that as APs run and are used a full 365 days. But they could have thrown us a bone and given us an extra month or so.


Universal is giving 3 extra months on a new AP bought until end September.


----------



## aweehughes

koszmok said:


> It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
> Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger
> 
> "When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on Thursday with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "


Is it SOON™ yet?!


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> What would you have them do?  What are these "dozens of options"?  They couldn't safely open with the things that they have taken away.



1.  Full refund
2. Activate again on first use.
3. Extend a year 
4. Extend 6 months
5.  Free park hoppers or ticketd for x days
6.  Unlimited ap use on the reservation system (you are supposed to give priority to you most loyal customers)
7. Park hopping for aps (if a park is not at capacity)
8. Gift card of substantial value to use at the parks to make up for the changes.
9.  Activate again at the date of the original closure so you are getting the time frame you actually paid for (this is huge for many people).
10. Fast pass bonus
11. Increased discount
12.  Free dining even if its quick serve

But tbh someone on payroll should be doing this work.


----------



## TexasChick123

Spridell said:


> If you are DVC def call MS got through in 30 minutes.
> 
> NEXT WEEK some places are starting to get sold out already.  So dont wait.
> 
> Sannaa breakfast for all next week getting limited CM told me



This explains why the line was busy when I called DVC. I was just trying to check on a WL. I was very confused as to why it was busy. I’ll call next week. The WL is for a single night in December.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. If I am renting points for DVC, does the owner need to call to make my reservation for dining?
> 
> 2. My friend had a voucher that expires 2030 for a platinum annual pass. I was checking my dates to see if my platinum APs had been extended yet (they haven't) and noticed that between yesterday and today, her voucher had disappeared, and her ticket now expires in July.
> 
> UPDATE: it looks like they separated her old ticket and her voucher into two tickets, and extended her expired annual pass from March until July.




If booking ADRs via DVC Member Services, then yes, the owner would need to call because they won't speak with you.  However, as long as the reservation is in your name and linked to your MDE, then you can call the main dining line and make them yourselves.  No need to ask the owner.


----------



## woody337

aweehughes said:


> Is it SOON™ yet?!


Soon has been stolen by bigfoot, never to be seen again.


----------



## Magical Courtney

Not sure if anyone asked this yet but... for guests staying past July 11th, do we still have to call for ADRs at that point?


----------



## skeeter31

Magical Courtney said:


> Not sure if anyone asked this yet but... for guests staying past July 11th, do we still have to call for ADRs at that point?


No one knows. They haven’t announced anything for dining once parks reopen.


----------



## Jroceagles

When was this ADR thing announced?


----------



## focusondisney

Magical Courtney said:


> Not sure if anyone asked this yet but... for guests staying past July 11th, do we still have to call for ADRs at that point?



There is no, and I mean NO, information for those of us staying past July 11th. No hotel info, no dining info, no park reservation info. NOTHING.


----------



## AmberMV

koszmok said:


> It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
> Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger
> 
> "When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on *Thursday* with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "


Today Thursday?  Or next week Thursday?


----------



## DebbieB

focusondisney said:


> And I have a feeling it’s gonna be this way as long as the 60 day window for ADRs is in effect.



it will change when the park reservation system is open. No sense making an ADR for a restaurant in a park if you don’t know if you will get in.


----------



## lisa12000

Just had my sons girlfriend in tears again over their holiday. Supposed to go in October and got the message about refund etc before the 27th  - was going to change it to October next year, no rumoured not only the dining plan gone (they knew) but also we cannot buy ultimate tickets for that period, and now can’t book that period either. Not only that but some uk people have already amended their booking to October next year even up to two days ago and now told that that reservation will be cancelled! She also had flights fo rearrange, discovery cove tickets to change etc but she hasn’t got a clue what to do and has To make up her mind in a week! 

I feel for everyone but I have to say although I am aware that disney atm don’t care at all about the international market and don’ want us to come but the communication to the uk market has been Dreadful! I rebooked for next April but I’m just not sure what to do


----------



## AmberMV

Jroceagles said:


> I mean the fact that ADRs started.... didn't even know


There was no email sent...we only knew because it was reported here 2 days ago!


----------



## koszmok

AmberMV said:


> Today Thursday?  Or next week Thursday?



Today as of 18/06/2020


----------



## Farro

I'm making a bold prediction - everyone who has been going to Disney for years will be back to going to Disney when this dust settles, even though they are upset now. 

The first few months after opening were going to be a crap-show and we all knew it. It's just now we are able to watch it happen.

I hope park hopping comes back in some form.
I don't care if dining plan ever comes back.

Still, I'd HATE to be someone with a resort stay in July.


----------



## Jroceagles

AmberMV said:


> There was no email sent...we only knew because it was reported here 2 days ago!


So my 60 days starts July 2...so i can call but only for resorts?


----------



## zemmer

AmberMV said:


> There was no email sent...we only knew because it was reported here 2 days ago!


I did get an email on Tuesday.


----------



## aweehughes

Jroceagles said:


> So my 60 days starts July 2...so i can call but only for resorts?


You can only book DS at 60 days right now. Resort reservations don’t apply to you yet.


----------



## Searc

New Mouse said:


> Weird...several other theme park chains are extending their aps for a full year without an issue.
> 
> Ok, well they still owe me and many others full access, in some cases for just under 12 months and have not completed their obligations to us.   Yes...owe...its what we paid for and agreed to when deciding yo make the purchase.  So unless they intend to fulfill that or compensate us in a way that we think is fair, they are wrong.


People really don't read the small print before they buy, do they? Giving you the 117 days back makes you whole. Their obligation is done once that is complete.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> I love being 30 days out from a vacation and having no idea where and if i'll be able to go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> What would you have them do?  What are these "dozens of options"?  They couldn't safely open with the things that they have taken away.



At the most basic, I think if they had two more options, a refund for the remainder of the pass or the ability to put your pass on hold until you choose to reactivate and continue, that along with the two existing options would cover everybody. People using their pass while the parks are like they are would be doing so by their own choice, and anyone not happy with the state of the parks could sit out without penalty.

I don’t want anything extra, or “free” days. I think expecting them to blanket extend everyone for months to a year is unrealistic. I just don’t want to take a hit on what I purchased way before any of this was a consideration.


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot who asked about anyone going on Monday
The DisUnplugged and SiDisney team will be at Bay Lake tower. My goal (SiDisney) is to grab a video and post as fast as possible. Not sure if Pete is live streaming (he said he would) so stay tuned


----------



## Doingitagain

koszmok said:


> It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
> Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger
> 
> "When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on Thursday with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "


I wonder if they got that rumor from these boards


----------



## Hoodie

Jroceagles said:


> So my 60 days starts July 2...so i can call but only for resorts?


No - unless your STAY is before July 10, they can't book anything. By July 2nd, hopefully the new reservation system will be up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

New Mouse said:


> 1.  Full refund
> 2. Activate again on first use.
> 3. Extend a year
> 4. Extend 6 months
> 5.  Free park hoppers or ticketd for x days
> 6.  Unlimited ap use on the reservation system (you are supposed to give priority to you most loyal customers)
> 7. Park hopping for aps (if a park is not at capacity)
> 8. Gift card of substantial value to use at the parks to make up for the changes.
> 9.  Activate again at the date of the original closure so you are getting the time frame you actually paid for (this is huge for many people).
> 10. Fast pass bonus
> 11. Increased discount
> 12.  Free dining even if its quick serve
> 
> *But tbh someone on payroll should be doing this work.*


They got laid off in order to keep legal on payroll


----------



## Farro

New Mouse said:


> 1.  Full refund
> 2. Activate again on first use.
> 3. Extend a year
> 4. Extend 6 months
> 5.  Free park hoppers or ticketd for x days
> 6.  Unlimited ap use on the reservation system (you are supposed to give priority to you most loyal customers)
> 7. Park hopping for aps (if a park is not at capacity)
> 8. Gift card of substantial value to use at the parks to make up for the changes.
> 9.  Activate again at the date of the original closure so you are getting the time frame you actually paid for (this is huge for many people).
> 10. Fast pass bonus
> 11. Increased discount
> 12.  Free dining even if its quick serve
> 
> But tbh someone on payroll should be doing this work.



Some of those are just silly.


----------



## Krandor

koszmok said:


> It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
> Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger
> 
> "When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on Thursday with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "



Ah but did they specific WHICH Thursday?


----------



## Sandisw

Jroceagles said:


> So my 60 days starts July 2...so i can call but only for resorts?



No. There is no 60 day ADR in place for any places except DS.  Right now, only stays to July 10th can call to book resorts.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Ah but did they specific WHICH Thursday?



Yes. Any Thursday after last Thursday.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I'm making a bold prediction - everyone who has been going to Disney for years will be back to going to Disney when this dust settles, even though they are upset now.
> 
> The first few months after opening were going to be a crap-show and we all knew it. It's just now we are able to watch it happen.
> 
> I hope park hopping comes back in some form.
> I don't care if dining plan ever comes back.
> 
> Still, I'd HATE to be someone with a resort stay in July.


I think park hopping will come back whenever park capacity ceases to become an issue.  I don't see any advantage Disney would have by getting rid of it.  Park Hoppers are basically free money for them.  They don't really cost the company anything.


----------



## Searc

koszmok said:


> It`s just a quote from another forum.  It wasn`t me on the phone.  But I thought I post it anyway It`s the rumors forum after all...
> Please don`t hate me i`m just the messenger
> 
> "When I spoke to Disney UK this morning they told me Disney US is expecting to release official information on the reservation system on Thursday with an official update from Disney UK on Friday. (dates subject to change, as always) "


It figures, the day I'll be away from the computer all afternoon.


----------



## MrsSmith07

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m curious, don’t you feel you spending a ton of money on a trip your not controlling? I mean you don’t even know what hotel to stay in. It’s basically like “ Here Disney, take my money and make my trip “
> 
> The hotel alone, if I wasn’t choosing the one I wanted to go to, would make me cancel.



My husband has started to mention the dreaded c word, our friends for the same dates just cancelled because of the unknown. I'm really trying to be open minded (usually a spreadsheet level planner), but it's starting to get to me. 30 days out and I only know that the NBA is taking over my hotel (GF) and a CM told me they'll move me and I should receive an email sometime in the next few weeks (so I may find out as little as 9 days before arrival??). I know nothing else. If I received even half of the Disney emails people have mentioned receiving, I'd feel a little better maybe, but there's just nothing.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

DGsAtBLT said:


> At the most basic, I think if they had two more options, a refund for the remainder of the pass or the ability to put your pass on hold until you choose to reactivate and continue, that along with the two existing options would cover everybody. People using their pass while the parks are like they are would be doing so by their own choice, and anyone not happy with the state of the parks could sit out without penalty.
> 
> I don’t want anything extra, or “free” days. I think expecting them to blanket extend everyone for months to a year is unrealistic. I just don’t want to take a hit on what I purchased way before any of this was a consideration.


Writing a personal e mail, setting out your reasons and making a request for individual consideration is the way forward. And keep asking politely. I have an October trip booked, I have an AP which expires in September which hasn’t been extended yet and if my October trip is cancelled, resort or because I can’t travel from Wales/enter the US etc., I am prepared to plead and grovel for an ‘extra’ extension.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Yes. Any Thursday after last Thursday.



I'm betting on Thursday June 32nd.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Some of y'all need to watch Pollyanna...


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Searc said:


> It figures, the day I'll be away from the computer all afternoon.


We will send you a pm if you like. Set your e mails to ‘ping’.


----------



## koszmok

Krandor said:


> Ah but did they specific WHICH Thursday?



 I assume today 18/06/2020.  Or I just wish ?!  From the context of the original post it feels TODAY.


----------



## Mit88

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I think AP holders are aware of the language.  Disney’s problem is that it also states in the advertising/marketing materials that Platinum APs do not have blackout dates or other restrictions that other levels of APs have.  Thus, they charge more for Platinum.  Just as someone would expect compensation/cost adjustment if they had to move from deluxe club level to value/mod, passholders who may face a reduction of their benefits also should receive compensation.  The question remains as to whether or not Disney provides something truly of value for diminishment of value of APs.



If I have a Netflix yearly subscription, in their legal documents it says that there may be issues due to down time. If Netflix were to go down, and unusable for 4 months and then when they come back on they say I’d be given an extra 4 months, but I can only watch 3 movies or 6 episodes of TV per month, but only if I reserve a watching slot 30 days ahead, they cant point at that “There may be issues due to down time” line in their terms of agreements and expect their customers to be OK with that. 

Yes, we all know the fine print that states that you’re not guaranteed park access, but we also know that this is current situation isnt why thats put in there. You can’t market a subscription one way, and halfway through change the rules completely and expect everyone to be OK with that. Most of the people that seem to be OK with the barebones extension seem to be Florida residents, people that can pretty much go whenever they want. If they don’t get a reservation one week, they can try again for the following week, and so on. Out of staters that dont have DVC that have to buy the Platinum Pass dont have that luxury of being able to say, well everything booked up this week, I’ll just try again next week


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SaintsManiac said:


> Some of y'all need to watch Pollyanna...


Oh no, we all have a syndrome!


----------



## Searc

Farro said:


> I'm making a bold prediction - everyone who has been going to Disney for years will be back to going to Disney when this dust settles, even though they are upset now.
> 
> The first few months after opening were going to be a crap-show and we all knew it. It's just now we are able to watch it happen.
> 
> I hope park hopping comes back in some form.
> I don't care if dining plan ever comes back.
> 
> Still, I'd HATE to be someone with a resort stay in July.


I totally agree on all counts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Writing a personal e mail, setting out your reasons and making a request for individual consideration is the way forward. And keep asking politely. I have an October trip booked, I have an AP which expires in September which hasn’t been extended yet and if my October trip is cancelled, resort or because I can’t travel from Wales/enter the US etc., I am prepared to plead and grovel for an ‘extra’ extension.



I did that yesterday, and am actually on the phone right now (again) to cover my bases. I don’t want them to tell me once it’s extended it’s too late.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Eric Smith said:


> I think park hopping will come back whenever park capacity ceases to become an issue.  I don't see any advantage Disney would have by getting rid of it.  Park Hoppers are basically free money for them.  They don't really cost the company anything.


I agree.  And have they actually said there won’t be any park hopping during the entire reservation system?  If I get to EPCOT at 11am, I’m probably going to leave at 5pm at the latest.  That would free up a spot if they’ll allow people with park hopper tickets to make same day reservations while they’re in another park.  All Disney will need to do is ask me on my way out if I’m planning to renter that day (just like they used to when they had to stamp your hand for reentry).


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> If I have a Netflix yearly subscription, in their legal documents it says that there may be issues due to down time. If Netflix were to go down, and unusable for 4 months and then when they come back on they say I’d be given an extra 4 months, but I can only watch 3 movies or 6 episodes of TV per month, but only if I reserve a watching slot 30 days ahead, they cant point at that “There may be issues due to down time” line in their terms of agreements and expect their customers to be OK with that.
> 
> Yes, we all know the fine print that states that you’re not guaranteed park access, but we also know that this is current situation isnt why thats put in there. You can’t market a subscription one way, and halfway through change the rules completely and expect everyone to be OK with that. Most of the people that seem to be OK with the barebones extension seem to be Florida residents, people that can pretty much go whenever they want. If they don’t get a reservation one week, they can try again for the following week, and so on. Out of staters that dont have DVC that have to buy the Platinum Pass dont have that luxury of being able to say, well everything booked up this week, I’ll just try again next week


Maybe you should wait until Disney announces how it works before you get too upset.  Isn't it possible that an out of state passholder wouldn't be limited to three reserved days if they have a resort stay?  I feel like people are taking one small statement and they're trying to figure out the worst possible scenario.


----------



## Magical Courtney

focusondisney said:


> There is no, and I mean NO, information for those of us staying past July 11th. No hotel info, no dining info, no park reservation info. NOTHING.


Isn’t that sad? Like it’s a little over 3 weeks away and we know nothing! I feel like I can’t even make any concrete plans until I have park days reserved.


----------



## sara_s

cakebaker said:


> No ticket of any kind guarantees you access. There are always exceptions. But they most certainly advertised the ability to park hop as a benefit of having an AP.
> 
> “Disney Platinum Pass
> 
> Visit more than one theme park on the same date”


Exactly this. Regardless of what the fine print says, they advertise the AP with the message of "Visit all 4 theme parks!"


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> If I have a Netflix yearly subscription, in their legal documents it says that there may be issues due to down time. If Netflix were to go down, and unusable for 4 months and then when they come back on they say I’d be given an extra 4 months, but I can only watch 3 movies or 6 episodes of TV per month, but only if I reserve a watching slot 30 days ahead, they cant point at that “There may be issues due to down time” line in their terms of agreements and expect their customers to be OK with that.
> 
> Yes, we all know the fine print that states that you’re not guaranteed park access, but we also know that this is current situation isnt why thats put in there. You can’t market a subscription one way, and halfway through change the rules completely and expect everyone to be OK with that. Most of the people that seem to be OK with the barebones extension seem to be Florida residents, people that can pretty much go whenever they want. If they don’t get a reservation one week, they can try again for the following week, and so on. Out of staters that dont have DVC that have to buy the Platinum Pass dont have that luxury of being able to say, well everything booked up this week, I’ll just try again next week



I think we are assuming this is it. They may have decided only to do the 4 months because they don’t anticipate there being the issue when things open up...or, they want to see if there is before giving more.

Until people actually have an issue, I think we need to wait.  Yes, when things roll out and there are a lot of limits and Disney takes a hard line then, people should complain.

Too early, IMO.


----------



## Skippyboo

When I saw the list of mobile check in     restaurants, I was like cool - Biergarten. This would be perfect time to go to Biergarten since they won’t be able to stick you with a bunch of strangers anymore. However, then I thought if there is no park hopping, no way I am I going to waste a park reservation for Epcot.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anna_Sh said:


> I agree.  And have they actually said there won’t be any park hopping during the entire reservation system?  If I get to EPCOT at 11am, I’m probably going to leave at 5pm at the latest.  That would free up a spot if they’ll allow people with park hopper tickets to make same day reservations while they’re in another park.  All Disney will need to do is ask me on my way out if I’m planning to renter that day (just like they used to when they had to stamp your hand for reentry).


There hasn't been an official announcement other than there will be a reservation system in place when the parks open.  They haven't stated how long they expect the reservation system will last (they probably can't because that will depend on the COVID situation and crowd levels).  I'm not even sure that there was any official announcement about park hopping being cancelled.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot who asked about anyone going on Monday
> The DisUnplugged and SiDisney team will be at Bay Lake tower. My goal (SiDisney) is to grab a video and post as fast as possible. Not sure if Pete is live streaming (he said he would) so stay tuned



I will be at OKW on monday for 3 days. I will post updates in the DVC forum for all.

Tuesday lunch at Sanaa at Kidani, will post updates about AKV that day also.


----------



## shoegal9

pixieprincess925 said:


> I'll be at beaches on the 2nd also!
> Set up second phone with dvc member services. So, 2 hours 25 min with dining, and 50 minutes with dvc member services later....
> If you are staying on points that are not yours (i.e., family, friends, rentals), they can make the reservation, but only the person whose name is on the points can modify them (according to my account). Plus the reservation just shows "guest", no names...
> So I have to wait another 2+ hours on the phone if I need to cancel them before I go?? Will they even let me cancel them??
> 
> I may try to go re-make reservations on the dining side...



I would just directly call the restaurant if you are going to be late or want to cancel.  I do it all the time and they are always accommodating. Stuff happens on vacations, especially with transportation, kids, etc.


----------



## focusondisney

DebbieB said:


> it will change when the park reservation system is open. No sense making an ADR for a restaurant in a park if you don’t know if you will get in.



No, I mean busy with increased hold times & maybe website crashes.  Most people will be ready at the 60 day mark to make their ADRs.  So everyone will be on at the same time trying to get them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe you should wait until Disney announces how it works before you get too upset.  Isn't it possible that an out of state passholder wouldn't be limited to three reserved days if they have a resort stay?  I feel like people are taking one small statement and they're trying to figure out the worst possible scenario.



See I would be happy to wait if I knew waiting didn’t cause me to miss out on the partial refund. I have been waiting for more information to come, but with the pass extensions and some saying refunds will have to be requested before that that I am now pushing the issue further.

Not coming with pitchforks here, just protecting my own interests.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> I'm making a bold prediction - everyone who has been going to Disney for years will be back to going to Disney when this dust settles, even though they are upset now.
> 
> The first few months after opening were going to be a crap-show and we all knew it. It's just now we are able to watch it happen.
> 
> I hope park hopping comes back in some form.
> I don't care if dining plan ever comes back.
> 
> Still, I'd HATE to be someone with a resort stay in July.



All of this! 

Bold prediction  =

The minute the 50th anniversary Celebration is in play!  Sooner if there are add ins or upsells to be bought & booked...


----------



## Searc

Magical Courtney said:


> Isn’t that sad? Like it’s a little over 3 weeks away and we know nothing! I feel like I can’t even make any concrete plans until I have park days reserved.


This is probably going to sound snotty and I really don't mean it that way, at all, but what is there to plan besides dining? There are currently no fastpasses, most special events have been canceled, no parades or fireworks and some places will be closed. Other than knowing where you'll be staying, there isn't anything TO plan right now.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> I'm making a bold prediction - everyone who has been going to Disney for years will be back to going to Disney when this dust settles, even though they are upset now.




I think you're attitude is exactly the attitude Disney has, and that's the problem.

I've been on this board a very, very long time. Not once have I even hinted I might not go back. I've always thought it was foolish to make a grand announcement that you are quitting Disney and I still do. If I end up not going back, there won't be a post like that from me. I'll just quit going and stop reading here.

But it's not just those who swear off Disney that can hurt them. Those who are opting to try other things in the Orlando area can be damaging as well. Disney has always been our exclusive vacation. Once on property we don't leave and we don't go anywhere else after that but home. I am now fully willing to try what else there is out there. What I definitely know, is Disney won't be the only place I visit. I still have the same amount of vacation money I allot, so instead of Disney getting it all, they'll have to share. They may or may not have lost me entirely, but they have definitely lost my loyalty to them exclusively.

They used to fight to keep guests like me, maybe they don't care anymore. But then, neither do I.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Parks hold music hits differently when you’re calling to basically cancel a pass.


----------



## koszmok

Anna_Sh said:


> I agree.  And have they actually said there won’t be any park hopping during the entire reservation system?  If I get to EPCOT at 11am, I’m probably going to leave at 5pm at the latest.  That would free up a spot if they’ll allow people with park hopper tickets to make same day reservations while they’re in another park.  All Disney will need to do is ask me on my way out if I’m planning to renter that day (just like they used to when they had to stamp your hand for reentry).



I agree. I`m not so sure about asking on the way out and updating the system... but If everything goes well and parks can go at 75% capacity later on the year I don`t think every park every day would be reserved up to capacity anyway. So once you are in one of the park and other park still ha availability in the afternoon why wouldn`t they allow same day reservation ? In case your ticket allows it.  Lot of people assume the parks are won`t be that crowded by September...


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> See I would be happy to wait if I knew waiting didn’t cause me to miss out on the partial refund. I have been waiting for more information to come, but with the pass extensions and some saying refunds will have to be requested before that that I am now pushing the issue further.
> 
> Not coming with pitchforks here, just protecting my own interests.


Being proactive is good, until Disney tells you "sorry, we can't do anything with that until xx date, so you'll have to wait until then". Do you trust them or believe it is the typical clueless phone CM?


----------



## dina444444

FYI to premier passholders, my pass just updated in MDE (no update on the Disneyland app yet). It added 125 days, which is long Disneyland will have been closed for. I did my premier pass upgrade at a Disneyland ticket booth for reference.


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I think we are assuming this is it. They may have decided only to do the 4 months because they don’t anticipate there being the issue when things open up...or, they want to see if there is before giving more.
> 
> Until people actually have an issue, I think we need to wait.  Yes, when things roll out and there are a lot of limits and Disney takes a hard line then, people should complain.
> 
> Too early, IMO.



But it’s always good to prepare for worst case scenarios, as we’ve seen for the last few months, not even with just Disney. 

It was apparently “Too early” to prepare for COVID in January as well. 

If Disney does well by their AP holders, great. But what have we honestly seen from decision making that is better than what was expected?


----------



## Krandor

Anna_Sh said:


> I agree.  And have they actually said there won’t be any park hopping during the entire reservation system?  If I get to EPCOT at 11am, I’m probably going to leave at 5pm at the latest.  That would free up a spot if they’ll allow people with park hopper tickets to make same day reservations while they’re in another park.  All Disney will need to do is ask me on my way out if I’m planning to renter that day (just like they used to when they had to stamp your hand for reentry).



They actually haven't even said there won't be park hopping.  I think it's unlikely there will be but it wasn't been stated at all


----------



## lovethesun12

ChipnDaleRule said:


> It takes a long time to build a reputation but takes moments to lose it! They've removed DDP, they've removed menu items, they've increased food prices, they've removed the 21 day pass for UK guests (we stay for 21 days) I never ever thought id feel bad towards Disney as all my happiest family memories are tied up there, but i really feel they are taking our loyalty to the limit. I know Universal inst as big but they've managed their reopening quietly,efficiently and safely.


I know that's all true, but what I'm saying is, while that will cause people to complain, will it actually stop people from going? I don't think it will because they have so effectively marketed the brand to our emotions. We might complain about it but just like every single thing everyone ever complains about with Disney - crowds still just keep increasing.

It's entirely possible their crowds will be lower when they reopen but I think that will be a result of worry about covid-19, not that people are mad with Disney. Once there's a vaccination or we forget about covid crowds will return to normal and probably start to increase again.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> See I would be happy to wait if I knew waiting didn’t cause me to miss out on the partial refund. I have been waiting for more information to come, but with the pass extensions and some saying refunds will have to be requested before that that I am now pushing the issue further.
> 
> Not coming with pitchforks here, just protecting my own interests.


Oh, I'm not saying anything like that.  If I was in your situation, I would be calling to request the refund.

I'm just saying that there's no point in getting too upset about what the policy may be (and probably the worst case of what it could be) before the policy is actually released.  All we know is that some passes were extended by the exact amount of the closure days in MDE.   It's not beneficial to get angry until we know what the policy is.

That last part is for the previous poster, not you.


----------



## woody337

Searc said:


> This is probably going to sound snotty and I really don't mean it that way, at all, but what is there to plan besides dining? There are currently no fastpasses, most special events have been canceled, no parades or fireworks and some places will be closed. Other than knowing where you'll be staying, there isn't anything TO plan right now.


Uhh yeah there is......you know actually getting into a park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Ah but did they specific WHICH Thursday?



clearly a Thursday that is SOON!


----------



## Moliphino

Searc said:


> This is probably going to sound snotty and I really don't mean it that way, at all, but what is there to plan besides dining? There are currently no fastpasses, most special events have been canceled, no parades or fireworks and some places will be closed. Other than knowing where you'll be staying, there isn't anything TO plan right now.



I agree. It does feel super weird to not have anything to plan, though.


----------



## koszmok

Krandor said:


> They actually haven't even said there won't be park hopping.  I think it's unlikely there will be but it wasn't been stated at all



I do think they will allow it but you won`t be able to book it in advance. If  on the given day there`s still availability in another park you would be able to make same day reservation. Maybe only allow it after 4pm or so... but you`d be in another park (probably) longer and you`d spend more money...


----------



## AmberMV

koszmok said:


> Today as of 18/06/2020


Why are we not collectively speculating on this possible SOON being NOW???


----------



## Magical Courtney

Searc said:


> This is probably going to sound snotty and I really don't mean it that way, at all, but what is there to plan besides dining? There are currently no fastpasses, most special events have been canceled, no parades or fireworks and some places will be closed. Other than knowing where you'll be staying, there isn't anything TO plan right now.


Well for me, I’m already expecting to not be able to get 6 park reservation days (that’s the length of my trip) so I was going to do a few days at Universal. I would like to get those tickets in advance and know where I’ll be during my trip. I think I also want to know how many park days I’ll get because if I can only get 1 or 2 it’s a waste for me to drive down.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> But it’s always good to prepare for worst case scenarios, as we’ve seen for the last few months, not even with just Disney.
> 
> It was apparently “Too early” to prepare for COVID in January as well.
> 
> If Disney does well by their AP holders, great. But what have we honestly seen from decision making that is better than what was expected?


There's a difference in being prepared for the worst and getting angry over what the worst could be.  If I was in the situation where I had a stay in mid-July, I probably would have cancelled/postponed in this situation because of all the uncertainty.    We actually cancelled our April trip before the parks closed because we saw the way the COVID situation was heading, although I wouldn't have predicted that I would end up working from home for the past four months with no end in sight. 

I don't think there's much point in being angry about this situation.  This is a disaster that the world hasn't seen the likes of in the last century.  It's not a permanent situation.  I haven't seen an organization that has handled all of the change perfectly.  There are going to be mis-steps.  We all should just try to stay informed and make the best decision for our situations based on the information available.  

Once Disney actually makes announcements of what they are doing, then it makes sense to get upset if their policies are bad.  It's not helpful or healthy to get upset based on rumors and conjecture.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Oh, I'm not saying anything like that.  If I was in your situation, I would be calling to request the refund.
> 
> I'm just saying that there's no point in getting too upset about what the policy may be (and probably the worst case of what it could be) before the policy is actually released.  All we know is that some passes were extended by the exact amount of the closure days in MDE.   It's not beneficial to get angry until we know what the policy is.
> 
> That last part is for the previous poster, not you.



Why would anyone call to request a refund when you dont know what the refund is? There is no standard they legally have to meet for a refund. They could send you a $5 Disney gift card and call it a refund if they choose to. Going in blind when making a decision of Refund vs Extension is the issue for myself and *DGsAtBLT. *I’m able to get the Gold card with my DVC, so its not a huge deal for me. But I’m fully understanding of people that have the Platinuim pass that costs 1,200 dollars per person and are now rumored to lose out on many of the perks that had them buying those passes in the first place. 

We can keep saying “stop complaining until things are official” but then they become official and you’ll say “stop complaining, at least theres still a park to go to”. This is a rumor thread on a page dedicated to a vacationing spot that costs ALOT of money. I think people are as entitled to being upset as they are the people saying they’re not upset


----------



## Searc

woody337 said:


> Uhh yeah there is......you know actually getting into a park.


Except you can't do that right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> I think you're attitude is exactly the attitude Disney has, and that's the problem.
> 
> I've been on this board a very, very long time. Not once have I even hinted I might not go back. I've always thought it was foolish to make a grand announcement that you are quitting Disney and I still do. If I end up not going back, there won't be a post like that from me. I'll just quit going and stop reading here.
> 
> But it's not just those who swear off Disney that can hurt them. Those who are opting to try other things in the Orlando area can be damaging as well. Disney has always been our exclusive vacation. Once on property we don't leave and we don't go anywhere else after that but home. I am now fully willing to try what else there is out there. What I definitely know, is Disney won't be the only place I visit. I still have the same amount of vacation money I allot, so instead of Disney getting it all, they'll have to share. They may or may not have lost me entirely, but they have definitely lost my loyalty to them exclusively.
> 
> They used to fight to keep guests like me, maybe they don' care anymore. But then, neither do I.



Plus if the people who are basically their biggest advocates are now, at a minimum, less of an advocate, it hurts word of mouth advertising, etc.

Now, maybe Disney doesn't care about that as they figure they want to reduce # of guests for a while and then before long will have the draw of the 50th anniversary stuff - but at some point they will want more guests to come than are coming and then they will go back to the passholders with incentives to come back and "get those Disney feels" again and go back to being advocate ... but once you loose someone it is harder to get them back


----------



## woody337

Searc said:


> Except you can't do that right now.


Plan for alternatives. I really think there are some people here that look for arguments


----------



## Jenchills

skeeter31 said:


> They’re not required to do anything, especially if they’re going to be giving your money back if you decline the move (most likely with a discount on a future booking).
> 
> And that price quoted for the NBA is from a Yahoo article, mistaking the price of GDT with a picture of Poly. No one knows for sure what the NBA is actually paying for rooms.


For me, the issue is the tickets.  It's more than the hotel anyway.  If they refund my tickets too I would be ok with it.  But I will be stuck with the tickets, upset and not wanting to give disney my money at a later time. Personally, it's the first time we have stayed at a value. We are super lucky our employment hasn't been affected to this point, but given the economic ramifications of this will be lasting, there is a chance that that can change even after the pandemic is controlled (if it ever is....). Given that uncertainty, we chose to try to get out of our house and do it in a more financially responsible way, but still do something fun and special.  Sucks.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Why would anyone call to request a refund when you dont know what the refund is? There is no standard they legally have to meet for a refund. They could send you a $5 Disney gift card and call it a refund if they choose to. Going in blind when making a decision of Refund vs Extension is the issue for myself and *DGsAtBLT. *I’m able to get the Gold card with my DVC, so its not a huge deal for me. But I’m fully understanding of people that have the Platinuim pass that costs 1,200 dollars per person and are now rumored to lose out on many of the perks that had them buying those passes in the first place.
> 
> We can keep saying “stop complaining until things are official” but then they become official and you’ll say “stop complaining, at least theres still a park to go to”. This is a rumor thread on a page dedicated to a vacationing spot that costs ALOT of money. I think people are as entitled to being upset as they are the people saying they’re not upset


They announced that AP holders had the option of getting a 1:1 extension of the annual pass based on the number of days that the parks are closed or request a prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.  I think the latter is what the previous poster is talking about.  

You're making a bunch of assumptions and getting yourself angry.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> 8am on a Thursday 450ish people in queue seems like a lot to me lol


With no parks open. Which to me confirms they are overbooked for July capacity & they’re trying to get ppl to cancel as we have suspected.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> There's a difference in being prepared for the worst and getting angry over what the worst could be.  If I was in the situation where I had a stay in mid-July, I probably would have cancelled/postponed in this situation because of all the uncertainty.    We actually cancelled our April trip before the parks closed because we saw the way the COVID situation was heading, although I wouldn't have predicted that I would end up working from home for the past four months with no end in sight.
> 
> I don't think there's much point in being angry about this situation.  This is a disaster that the world hasn't seen the likes of in the last century.  It's not a permanent situation.  I haven't seen an organization that has handled all of the change perfectly.  There are going to be mis-steps.  We all should just try to stay informed and make the best decision for our situations based on the information available.
> 
> Once Disney actually makes announcements of what they are doing, then it makes sense to get upset if their policies are bad.  It's not helpful or healthy to get upset based on rumors and conjecture.



Before the announcement they’d be reopening, you were also telling people that when the Parks opened up that there wouldnt be a mask mandate. So lets not tell people what they should and shouldn’t say in terms of official, or non official statements by Disney


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus if the people who are basically their biggest advocates are now, at a minimum, less of an advocate, it hurts word of mouth advertising, etc.
> 
> Now, maybe Disney doesn't care about that as they figure they want to reduce # of guests for a while and then before long will have the draw of the 50th anniversary stuff - but at some point they will want more guests to come than are coming and then they will go back to the passholders with incentives to come back and "get those Disney feels" again and go back to being advocate ... *but once you loose someone it is harder to get them back*




I would say that in most cases, but not with Disney. I've learned, thanks to an unhealthy amount of time spent on these boards, that people will rage and storm about WDW and still go back over and over.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> *They announced that AP holders had the option of getting a 1:1 extension of the annual pass based on the number of days that the parks are closed or* request a prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.  I think the latter is what the previous poster is talking about.
> 
> You're making a bunch of assumptions and getting yourself angry.



Link?


----------



## Disneysoule

AmberMV said:


> Why are we not collectively speculating on this possible SOON being NOW???


I don’t think “SOON” is right “NOW” but it could be that “NOW” might be “SOON”.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I would say that in most cases, but not with Disney. I've learned, thanks to an unhealthy amount of time spent on these boards, that people will rage and storm about WDW and still go back over and over.



I know myself enough to never put us in the so mad we’re not going back camp, but even sitting on hold with park music I’ve gone from sad to dancing along while I wait and day dreaming about crossing the border and dealing with quarantines to go  (obviously I am NOT doing this lol).

Their emotional hold on us is strong. They’re blowing pixie dust through my phone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know myself enough to never put us in the so mad we’re not going back camp, but even sitting on hold with park music I’ve gone from sad to dancing along while I wait and day dreaming about crossing the border and dealing with quarantines to go  (obviously I am NOT doing this lol).
> 
> Their emotional hold on us is strong. They’re blowing pixie dust through my phone.




And just for the record if I were in your shoes I would absolutely be asking for a refund. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

2021 will be a do over for you!


----------



## merry_nbright

Disneysoule said:


> I don’t think “SOON” is right “NOW” but it could be that “NOW” might be “SOON”.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Mit88 said:


> Link?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> We can keep saying “stop complaining until things are official” but then they become official and you’ll say “stop complaining, at least theres still a park to go to”.



Exactly this...I've had a  bunch of things happen, all of which I think are clearly wrong and all of which I complained about before it was official. All I heard was relax, we don't know yet. Then they happened and I get told, count yourself lucky you get to go at all. Or even better, shut up. You complain too much. Don't like it, don't go.


----------



## Sara W

I was able to book all dining I wanted and at the times I wanted for July 6-9th. I even moved some reservations around and was still able to get the times I wanted. I booked Topolino's (pained me, but my daughter really wants to go back), Kona, and Grand Floridian Cafe. When I explained that my husband is nervous about dining inside she assured me that a lot of people will not have access to the restaurant at a time and there will be social distancing. I had rented DVC points and I was still able to book by calling the main line. 

She kept asking me if there was anything else I needed help with, but then I reminded her that there's nothing else she's able to help with right now. Ha! It was a lovely conversation, and she said that she's having a great day being able to book people again because it's been so long.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I would say that in most cases, but not with Disney. I've learned, thanks to an unhealthy amount of time spent on these boards, that people will rage and storm about WDW and still go back over and over.



If you love Disney enough to find a forum where Disney fans get together and talk about Disney, chances are it would have to be a life altering event for people to suddenly stop their love for Disney enough to never go again. I’ve always stated that whenever they chose to reopen, there isnt much outside of them not allowing me in the parks that would stop me from going. 

That doesnt mean I’m opening my arms in acceptance of the changes, but I’ve accepted them enough that they wouldnt impact my trips.


----------



## Mit88

Ninjagrrl said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Nowhere in there does it state a 1:1 refund as Eric stated.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> I think you're attitude is exactly the attitude Disney has, and that's the problem.
> 
> I've been on this board a very, very long time. Not once have I even hinted I might not go back. I've always thought it was foolish to make a grand announcement that you are quitting Disney and I still do. If I end up not going back, there won't be a post like that from me. I'll just quit going and stop reading here.
> 
> But it's not just those who swear off Disney that can hurt them. Those who are opting to try other things in the Orlando area can be damaging as well. Disney has always been our exclusive vacation. Once on property we don't leave and we don't go anywhere else after that but home. I am now fully willing to try what else there is out there. What I definitely know, is Disney won't be the only place I visit. I still have the same amount of vacation money I allot, so instead of Disney getting it all, they'll have to share. They may or may not have lost me entirely, but they have definitely lost my loyalty to them exclusively.
> 
> They used to fight to keep guests like me, maybe they don' care anymore. But then, neither do I.



What attitude?
You know nothing about me or my "relationship" with Disney. But I know people state they aren't coming back ALL THE TIME and yet, they do. Same will happen now. So frankly, those people might be part of the problem.
Not me, who goes once every 3 or so years. 

I think it's sucks what's happening to resorts people right now and I hope people with APs are made whole somehow.
I would never book a trip during this time and we'll see how next May shakes out.

I still think some of your list of demands is silly.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> Exactly this...I've had a  bunch of things happen, all of which I think are clearly wrong and all of which I complained about before it was official. All I heard was relax, we don't know yet. Then they happened and I get told, count yourself lucky you get to go at all.



This is kinda why I’ve been team negative all along. So many people were super optimistic and ended up crushed. I think that is still going to happen with a lot of people who are going this summer but nobody can say they haven’t been warned at this point.

It’s not because I’m an apologist, but because things have looked bleak since before the parks even closed. I pulled back from reading and posting here in February or so because I felt my March trip was in jeopardy. You’re right, a lot of the more negative aspects we have worried about have come true. I’m applying this to both Disney and non Disney aspects of this pandemic. Guess who had mentally prepared herself for the extended school cancellation in March when other people thought we were just going to be out for the initial 2 weeks they were saying? This girl, lol.

Sometimes being glass half empty pays.


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I would say that in most cases, but not with Disney. I've learned, thanks to an unhealthy amount of time spent on these boards, that people will rage and storm about WDW and still go back over and over.


Unfortunately, Disney has learned this too.


----------



## Mit88

Mit88 said:


> Nowhere in there does it state a 1:1 refund as Eric stated.



I highlighted the wrong part of his statement where he said 

“prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.”

It does not say that in the statement released by Disney. It says a partial refund. The definition of partial ranges from $1 to the amount that you actually paid for the item, or in this case, the pass.


----------



## cakebaker

Farro said:


> What attitude?



Don't take it quite so personally. I'm talking about the attitude expressed in your post- that people will gripe, swear they won't return, but they will. I'm not saying it isn't true a great majority of the time. I'm saying it's exactly what Disney thinks too. And that is a great way to let your customer service slide into the toilet.


----------



## shoegal9

LSUmiss said:


> With no parks open. Which to me confirms they are overbooked for July capacity & they’re trying to get ppl to cancel as we have suspected.



Idk.. there are over 5,000 rooms/villas in DVC and FW Cabins alone. Doesn't really surprise me that 10% (of the max #) was maybe on the phone to try to secure food, especially when everyone with reservations in that date range was emailed and told to call today at 7 am. With so many limited options, I think people feel like they HAVE to get reservations or they will starve. At least that's how Disney has made is seem... Normally, I would just go with the flow and not really reserve much. But if i were in this pre-July 11th group I sure would make a few to be safe.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Nowhere in there does it state a 1:1 refund as Eric stated.



I don’t think it’s documented anywhere but people have reported being told on the phone it was a pro rated refund of what they paid for their pass for the exact amount of days the parks were closed.

I just wish they would make it clear if there is a deadline to request this by.


----------



## Farro

cakebaker said:


> Don't take it quite so personally. I'm talking about the attitude expressed in your post- that people will gripe, swear they won't return, but they will. I'm not saying it isn't true a great majority of the time. I'm saying it's exactly what Disney thinks too. And that is a great way to let your customer service slide into the toilet.



Welp, if they keep doing it...  

(and I'm not taking any of this personally...that would be silly of me...)


----------



## koszmok

koszmok said:


> I assume today 18/06/2020.  Or I just wish ?!  From the context of the original post it feels TODAY.





AmberMV said:


> Today Thursday?  Or next week Thursday?





Krandor said:


> Ah but did they specific WHICH Thursday?





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm betting on Thursday June 32nd.




I guessed wrong   the original poster ( moderator of the other forum) just said it`s next Thursday (US) and next Friday (UK).
Since  then another poster on the same forum was given the same info...by phone CM

It makes sense as I mentioned a couple of (maybe a couple of hundreds ) pages before it coincidence with the date until the UK booking holders have to decide to cancel/rebook/keep.

For those who missed the original post it`s just a RUMOR about the info about the new reservation system being released on Thursday.

My bet on SOON is next Thursday the 25th of June !


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> Why would anyone call to request a refund when you dont know what the refund is? There is no standard they legally have to meet for a refund. They could send you a $5 Disney gift card and call it a refund if they choose to. Going in blind when making a decision of Refund vs Extension is the issue for myself and *DGsAtBLT. *I’m able to get the Gold card with my DVC, so its not a huge deal for me. But I’m fully understanding of people that have the Platinuim pass that costs 1,200 dollars per person and are now rumored to lose out on many of the perks that had them buying those passes in the first place.
> 
> We can keep saying “stop complaining until things are official” but then they become official and you’ll say “stop complaining, at least theres still a park to go to”. This is a rumor thread on a page dedicated to a vacationing spot that costs ALOT of money. I think people are as entitled to being upset as they are the people saying they’re not upset





Eric Smith said:


> They announced that AP holders had the option of getting a 1:1 extension of the annual pass based on the number of days that the parks are closed or request a prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.  I think the latter is what the previous poster is talking about.
> 
> You're making a bunch of assumptions and getting yourself angry.



My Gold AP due to expire 9/17/20 was auto extended for 4 months to 1/17/21 yesterday evening.  I called the VIPassholder line and requested a refund instead and asked how they were calculating it.  The girl, who was with the internet help desk because they were "slow" and taking the overflow calls for the AP line, advised that she needed to fill out a form, took my number and email, and advised that I would be contacted with the refund amount and could then make a decision on my choice.  She advised that the prorated days would be used in the calculation.  This really isn't that difficult and I'm glad they're offering us the choice because I have no trips later this year.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is kinda why I’ve been team negative all along. So many people were super optimistic and ended up crushed. I think that is still going to happen with a lot of people who are going this summer but nobody can say they haven’t been warned at this point.
> 
> It’s not because I’m an apologist, but because things have looked bleak since before the parks even closed. I pulled back from reading and posting here in February or so because I felt my March trip was in jeopardy. You’re right, a lot of the more negative aspects we have worried about have come true. I’m applying this to both Disney and non Disney aspects of this pandemic. Guess who had mentally prepared herself for the extended school cancellation in March when other people thought we were just going to be out for the initial 2 weeks they were saying? This girl, lol.
> 
> Sometimes being glass half empty pays.


I stayed away from the boards for a good long time after our March trip was cancelled and I wasn't all that involved even before. I missed all the initial rush of postings about the closure because it just didn't make any difference. They were closed, trip was cancelled at the last second, nothing to do but just get over it. 

I did think our June trip was relatively safe, definitely wrong on that one! I'm sure once the intial surprise of all these changes are over, I'll slack off here. We definitely won't be going back until some kind of normalcy returns and that could be a very long time, if ever.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Searc said:


> This is probably going to sound snotty and I really don't mean it that way, at all, but what is there to plan besides dining? There are currently no fastpasses, most special events have been canceled, no parades or fireworks and some places will be closed. Other than knowing where you'll be staying, there isn't anything TO plan right now.


Speaking for myself but with our reservation the first week of August we don't know what parks we can visit or what resort we will be in. These determine whether or not we will rent a car, what dining we will book, how much in gift cards to buy to be determined by what dining we can do. Not freaking out over it by any means but answers would be helpful!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Someone on the AP extension thread reported that their platinum out of state pass was extended. I know some people in here were waiting for that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I stayed away from the boards for a good long time after our March trip was cancelled and I wasn't all that involved even before. I missed all the initial rush of postings about the closure because it just didn't make any difference. They were closed, trip was cancelled at the last second, nothing to do but just get over it.
> 
> I did think our June trip was relatively safe, definitely wrong on that one! I'm sure once the intial surprise of all these changes are over, I'll slack off here. We definitely won't be going back until some kind of normalcy returns and that could be a very long time, if ever.



I’m more tolerant of the Disney cuts and procedures (although no way would I do FL summer in a mask) but less okay with the risks of travel and the risks of Florida itself, especially given how well we’re doing where I live. I think it’s going to be a long time until we return too .

BUT if that vaccine ever happens I am booking a trip immediately after being injected lol.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think it’s documented anywhere but people have reported being told on the phone it was a pro rated refund of what they paid for their pass for the exact amount of days the parks were closed.
> 
> I just wish they would make it clear if there is a deadline to request this by.


I was told exactly that.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think it’s documented anywhere but people have reported being told on the phone it was a pro rated refund of what they paid for their pass for the exact amount of days the parks were closed.
> 
> I just wish they would make it clear if there is a deadline to request this by.



And thats what I think it’ll be, but without knowing for sure, why take the risk? My $1 remarks are just hyperbolic. But we’ve seen many times (cough) Sven/Fin (cough) that phone CMs are prone to give out false information to guests to give them a temporary sense of optimism just to find out later that its not true. 

And if we’re to believe phone CMs, then I think its fair to believe Scott Gustin when he has reported a lot of these rumors, but on here we’re told not to plan for those rumored until they’re made official. Just seems hypocritical

I dont want my pass extended if I’m able to get a pro rated refund. But I’m not going to opt for the refund until I know what it is. And I think that’s fair. So if they’re extending passes without warning, and you can no longer opt for the refund once you’ve been extended, people have every right to be ticked off. 

But as I said last night, I think the extensions are being done for the possibility of expired passholders coming in July and extending everyone, even if you’re not going in July or August is just a temporary bandaid. But I also think that it’s completely fine to believe that that isnt the case and the rug will be ripped from beneath out feet


----------



## Mal6586

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on the AP extension thread reported that their platinum out of state pass was extended. I know some people in here were waiting for that.


That was me. My roommate's has been extended, but not mine yet.


----------



## dislee1164

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on the AP extension thread reported that their platinum out of state pass was extended. I know some people in here were waiting for that.


Thanks - I'm an out of state AP and mine has not been yet. I will keep checking!


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m more tolerant of the Disney cuts and procedures (although no way would I do FL summer in a mask) but less okay with the risks of travel and the risks of Florida itself, especially given how well we’re doing where I live. I think it’s going to be a long time until we return too .
> 
> BUT if that vaccine ever happens I am booking a trip immediately after being injected lol.



The rising numbers in the end, were a factor for us as well. Although where we're at, which has always been relatively safe, is bad now and going to get worse after a little mass gathering scheduled here this weekend. And nope, not discussing that at all! Just saying, it's a factor.  We are personally back on mostly lock down. It's hard to justify a trip to WDW as being safe when I don't think it's safe to go to the mall.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I would say that in most cases, but not with Disney. I've learned, thanks to an unhealthy amount of time spent on these boards, that people will rage and storm about WDW and still go back over and over.



Oh I fully agree most (if not all) will go back - I was more thinking of how they talk about Disney with their not as hard core friends ... As they *as* positive about it or giving of a negative vibe which would lessen the chance of those friends now going their to check it out


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> And thats what I think it’ll be, but without knowing for sure, why take the risk? My $1 remarks are just hyperbolic. But we’ve seen many times (cough) Sven/Fin (cough) that phone CMs are prone to give out false information to guests to give them a temporary sense of optimism just to find out later that its not true.
> 
> And if we’re to believe phone CMs, then I think its fair to believe Scott Gustin when he has reported a lot of these rumors, but on here we’re told not to plan for those rumored until they’re made official. Just seems hypocritical
> 
> I dont want my pass extended if I’m able to get a pro rated refund. But I’m not going to opt for the refund until I know what it is. And I think that’s fair. So if they’re extending passes without warning, and you can no longer opt for the refund once you’ve been extended, people have every right to be ticked off.
> 
> But as I said last night, I think the extensions are being done for the possibility of expired passholders coming in July and extending everyone, even if you’re not going in July or August is just a temporary bandaid. But I also think that it’s completely fine to believe that that isnt the case and the rug will be ripped from beneath out feet



Im going to be super annoyed if that’s the case too (auto extensions blocking refunds). Especially given that I got nowhere on the phone yesterday and have been on hold for an hour today after a CM put me through to a supervisor.

I felt like peak Karen asking to speak to a supervisor . I swear I did it as nicely as possible.


----------



## Mit88

Ninjagrrl said:


> I was told exactly that.



A Disney bus driver told me over the phone that there will be a secret park hopping tunnel that runs under all of WDW that certain guests will be able to use


----------



## Moliphino

Mit88 said:


> I highlighted the wrong part of his statement where he said
> 
> “prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.”
> 
> It does not say that in the statement released by Disney. It says a partial refund. The definition of partial ranges from $1 to the amount that you actually paid for the item, or in this case, the pass.



It says "a partial refund for the park closure period". Wouldn't that mean you get a refund for the days they're closed?


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on the AP extension thread reported that their platinum out of state pass was extended. I know some people in here were waiting for that.


Our out of state Platinum APs that had expired on March 31st and had disappeared from MDE, have reappeared and have been extended with the correct expiration date (July 26)! July 26 is the last day of our upcoming trip (that is, if we still have a resort to stay). 

I may or may not have been compulsively checking every hour since yesterday. LOL.

Now, I just need my travel dates to open for modifications, and to be able to drop the 9-day PH+ tickets that I have in there (and not lose my 35% off)...


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> And thats what I think it’ll be, but without knowing for sure, why take the risk?



Evidently, you're not grasping this.  It's literally a no-brainer to call and have them calculate the refund amount; zero-risk involved.  They will contact you and advise you of the amount and you can then choose if you want the refund or the 4 month extension.  Why would anyone not call and have it calculated so they can make an informed choice.  Might even cut down on the number of baseless posts on this thread.


----------



## Mit88

Moliphino said:


> It says "a partial refund for the park closure period". Wouldn't that mean you get a refund for the days they're closed?



Not necessarily. In this case the “for” could basically be in place of “because of”. They’re giving out partial refunds because of the parks closure. If it was a prorated refund, then they’d state that. But using the wording they did, it doesn’t give out anything definitive


----------



## Auntrosie

I check in on 07/15 I’m hoping today for an email requesting that I confirm my reservation.


----------



## focusondisney

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m more tolerant of the Disney cuts and procedures (although no way would I do FL summer in a mask) but less okay with the risks of travel and the risks of Florida itself, especially given how well we’re doing where I live. I think it’s going to be a long time until we return too .
> 
> BUT if that vaccine ever happens I am booking a trip immediately after being injected lol.



I have been waiting it out on our July trip but Florida’s numbers the last week or so have definitely made my decision for me. I just spent 3 months locked down to avoid getting sick. I’m not gonna throw that out to travel to WDW right now.  Still have my September trip, so hopefully things will stabilize by then.


----------



## Sre

Relatives Florida Gold pass was extended that expired at the end of March. 3 other APs that expired in the past 3 weeks are still expired as of right now.


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Evidently, you're not grasping this.  It's literally a no-brainer to call and have them calculate the refund amount; zero-risk involved.  They will contact you and advise you of the amount and you can then choose if you want the refund or the 4 month extension.  Why would anyone not call and have it calculated so they can make an informed choice.  Might even cut down on the number of baseless posts on this thread.



What are they calculating if they dont know for sure what the refund process is going to be? If anyone has received their partial refund, they’re free to speak up about what they received, then we can go off of some sort of calculation. But having a phone CM that, again, are prone to give out optimistic answers via phone conversations aren’t necessarily also giving out the truth.

We’re all about “Wait for something official by Disney”, but we’re also saying to call CMs to get non official information. That’s hypocritical


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im going to be super annoyed if that’s the case too (auto extensions blocking refunds). Especially given that I got nowhere on the phone yesterday and have been on hold for an hour today after a CM put me through to a supervisor.
> 
> I felt like peak Karen asking to speak to a supervisor . I swear I did it as nicely as possible.





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> My Gold AP due to expire 9/17/20 was auto extended for 4 months to 1/17/21 yesterday evening.  I called the VIPassholder line and requested a refund instead and asked how they were calculating it.  The girl, who was with the internet help desk because they were "slow" and taking the overflow calls for the AP line, advised that she needed to fill out a form, took my number and email, and advised that I would be contacted with the refund amount and could then make a decision on my choice.  She advised that the prorated days would be used in the calculation.  This really isn't that difficult and I'm glad they're offering us the choice because I have no trips later this year.


Looks like asking for refund after auto extension isn't a big deal.  And they should definitely offer it, which looks like they are doing


----------



## focusondisney

Mit88 said:


> A Disney bus driver told me over the phone that there will be a secret park hopping tunnel that runs under all of WDW that certain guests will be able to use



Yes, and all those guests will play for an NBA team.


----------



## han22735

SaintsManiac said:


> Someone on the AP extension thread reported that their platinum out of state pass was extended. I know some people in here were waiting for that.



My out of state Gold AP just got extended from 8/18 to 12/13.  Wasn't like that earlier this morning.


----------



## e_yerger

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Evidently, you're not grasping this.  It's literally a no-brainer to call and have them calculate the refund amount; zero-risk involved.  They will contact you and advise you of the amount and you can then choose if you want the refund or the 4 month extension.  Why would anyone not call and have it calculated so they can make an informed choice.  Might even cut down on the number of baseless posts on this thread.


When I asked the CM on tuesday to calculate my refund amount, she said she was unable to do that. Platinum passes/passes without blackout dates are simple to calculate. 
(Amount of pass/365) x (amount of valid dates on pass between park closure & open) = refund.

My calculated refund came to like $140. 

Idk how they are handling refunds on passes with blackout dates.


----------



## LSUmiss

dina444444 said:


> FYI to premier passholders, my pass just updated in MDE (no update on the Disneyland app yet). It added 125 days, which is long Disneyland will have been closed for. I did my premier pass upgrade at a Disneyland ticket booth for reference.


My platinum AP just updated too! It does make me feel better that at least I should be able to make park reservations when they become available.


----------



## Mit88

focusondisney said:


> Yes, and all those guests will play for an NBA team.



But are those guests then allowed to visit the parks if they choose to play basketball?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> What are they calculating if they dont know for sure what the refund process is going to be? If anyone has received their partial refund, they’re free to speak up about what they received, then we can go off of some sort of calculation. But having a phone CM that, again, are prone to give out optimistic answers via phone conversations aren’t necessarily also giving out the truth.
> 
> We’re all about “Wait for something official by Disney”, but we’re also saying to call CMs to get non official information. That’s hypocritical


Look, I'm not interested in explaining this any further for you.  Call and have them calculate your refund and then you will know exactly how they arrived at the figure and can make an informed choice!  In the meantime, it's disservice to everyone reading here all of the misinformation that you are posting.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Before the announcement they’d be reopening, you were also telling people that when the Parks opened up that there wouldnt be a mask mandate. So lets not tell people what they should and shouldn’t say in terms of official, or non official statements by Disney


You have me confused with someone else.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Evidently, you're not grasping this.  It's literally a no-brainer to call and have them calculate the refund amount; zero-risk involved.  They will contact you and advise you of the amount and you can then choose if you want the refund or the 4 month extension.  Why would anyone not call and have it calculated so they can make an informed choice.  Might even cut down on the number of baseless posts on this thread.



I have only seen one person say they were told it would be calculated and they’d be contacted again. Everyone else I’ve seen has reported being told the process will be started and can’t be reversed once requested.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> Looks like asking for refund after auto extension isn't a big deal.  And they should definitely offer it, which looks like they are doing


No Amber, it's not a big deal.  Just give them a call and they'll be happy to help.  You can decide once you have all your specific information.


----------



## e_yerger

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Look, I'm not interested in explaining this any further for you.  Call and have them calculate your refund and then you will know exactly how they arrived at the figure and can make an informed choice!  In the meantime, it's disservice to everyone reading here all of the misinformation that you are posting.


CMs are not calculating the amount of the refund for you. They are only putting a notice on your account to say that you WANT refund. It's not like they're initiating it then and there and you'll get it in 7-10 business days. We don't know when Disney is actually going to start processing refunds.


----------



## woody337

with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Look, I'm not interested in explaining this any further for you.  Call and have them calculate your refund and then you will know exactly how they arrived at the figure and can make an informed choice!  In the meantime, it's disservice to everyone reading here all of the misinformation that you are posting.



What misinformation am I giving out? 

You’re telling me to call up and get calculation information from the same people that said that only the MK resorts would be open for the reopening, and MK would be the only park that’s opened. 

So you want me to stop spreading misinformation, but you also want me to call people that have themselves given out misinformation?


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I highlighted the wrong part of his statement where he said
> 
> “prorated refund for the amount of time that the parks are closed.”
> 
> It does not say that in the statement released by Disney. It says a partial refund. The definition of partial ranges from $1 to the amount that you actually paid for the item, or in this case, the pass.


You’re being ridiculous.  Have fun in your anger spiral.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is kinda why I’ve been team negative all along. So many people were super optimistic and ended up crushed. I think that is still going to happen with a lot of people who are going this summer but nobody can say they haven’t been warned at this point.



That is me too. I was negative about the chances of June 1st and said no not because I wanted people to lose their vacations but the number of people who were so sure it would be June 1 and they would be there then and I knew if that didn't happen (and it didn't look likely) they would be ddevestated and they were. 

When i used the FD recovery I went all the way out to September because it was really iffy as to when they were going to be able to open and I even booked that thinking it was 50/50 I'd go if they did open.  Was trying to look objectively at the situation.


----------



## AmberMV

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No Amber, it's not a big deal.  Just give them a call and they'll be happy to help.  You can decide once you have all your specific information.


I was glad to see it's working for people because since Disney hasn't really given anyone a crystal clear picture of people's trips (everything: dining, park res, resorts, etc) I know many people like myself can't make a decision whether to cancel our APs or move forward.  Thanks for reporting your experience.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just got off the phone.

This CM said the auto extension does not prevent requesting a refund, and also that they’re allowing people to request a refund of the remainder of the pass on a case by case basis. We didn’t put in for that yet, but for anyone wondering that’s what rolling the CM dice got me today.


----------



## msdaisy

I am really sad that they are still not communicating what they are planning on doing with my 7/10-7/20 Pop reservation. However, I will dig my heels in and wait them out. It’s like who blinks first. They are so trying to make people cancel.


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?


With the politicians that are running the state, I think there is zero chance that Florida will go back in to lockdown.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Eric Smith said:


> You’re being ridiculous.  Have fun in your anger spiral.


I stopped responding because clearly they just want to be angry and poop on everyone who doesn't share their anger.


----------



## Eeyore daily

woody337 said:


> with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?


No


----------



## Sandiz08

msdaisy said:


> I am really sad that they are still not communicating what they are planning on doing with my 7/10-7/20 Pop reservation. However, I will dig my heels in and wait them out. It’s like who blinks first. They are so trying to make people cancel.


Somebody posted this morning that they were given the option to modify a 7/14 checkout, oh the inconsistency.


----------



## HorizonOne

dina444444 said:


> FYI to premier passholders, my pass just updated in MDE (no update on the Disneyland app yet). It added 125 days, which is long Disneyland will have been closed for. I did my premier pass upgrade at a Disneyland ticket booth for reference.


I have the Premier too, also bought at Disneyland and have been extended 125 days too. From end of December to May.


----------



## Krandor

woody337 said:


> with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?



No but I could see capacity limitss for places reduced again and a longer time before the next phase.   So basicaly going back a phase is possible.  Going back to phase 0 (lockdown (isnt)


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> But it’s always good to prepare for worst case scenarios, as we’ve seen for the last few months, not even with just Disney.
> 
> It was apparently “Too early” to prepare for COVID in January as well.
> 
> If Disney does well by their AP holders, great. But what have we honestly seen from decision making that is better than what was expected?



I personally never expect more than I am entitled to and honestly, am fine with the 4 months.

I also try not to worry about some things until I know for sure it will be an issue and then I take action.

Still think until things roll out, we have to wait to see. I do think they should be sending a lot more info out since they announced openings.

Now, I do think it would be nice for Disney to offer any AP holder who is not happy a chance to be refunded based on how many days were used and compare to multi-way ticket,  So, if someone used 8 days and park hopped, then subtract that cost from what was paid and refund.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

At least the WDW refund process on reservation stuff has been faster than Disneyland Paris. I'm still waiting on a refund from my May 30th stay that I requested to cancel in March. Last time I called I was told to expect 8-12 more weeks


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> I personally never expect more than I am entitled to and honestly, am fine with the 4 months.
> 
> I also try not to worry about some things until I know for sure it will be an issue and then I take action.
> 
> Still think until things roll out, we have to wait to see. I do think they should be sending a lot more info out since they announced openings.
> 
> Now, I do think it would be nice for Disney to offer any AP holder who is not happy a chance to be refunded based on how many days were used and compare to multi-way ticket,  So, if someone used 8 days and park hopped, then subtract that cost from what was paid and refund.


And for some it works out better. My pass was to expire on 7/14. I had not planned another trip, but now that it’s extended to 11/8, I probably will. I’m also hoping that Nov will be my new renewal date. I think there is a good chance it will be since the option to renew has been removed now.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Why would anyone call to request a refund when you dont know what the refund is? There is no standard they legally have to meet for a refund. They could send you a $5 Disney gift card and call it a refund if they choose to. Going in blind when making a decision of Refund vs Extension is the issue for myself and *DGsAtBLT. *I’m able to get the Gold card with my DVC, so its not a huge deal for me. But I’m fully understanding of people that have the Platinuim pass that costs 1,200 dollars per person and are now rumored to lose out on many of the perks that had them buying those passes in the first place.
> 
> We can keep saying “stop complaining until things are official” but then they become official and you’ll say “stop complaining, at least theres still a park to go to”. This is a rumor thread on a page dedicated to a vacationing spot that costs ALOT of money. I think people are as entitled to being upset as they are the people saying they’re not upset



The email that was sent was for days closed for refunds.  So, people were given that and on May 28th, they announced opening on July 11th.

Im confused as how someone can say they don’t know? Now, if someone is holding out to decide if it will be more, that is different, but to say they didn’t let AP holders now is not true.


----------



## focusondisney

Mit88 said:


> But are those guests then allowed to visit the parks if they choose to play basketball?



Well, my statement was really meant as a joke, because the NBA seems to be getting things all of us would like... confirmed hotels, plans, & dining .  But to answer honestly, someone posted a few days ago that Disney is leaving that up to the NBA to decide & police.  Rumors are special after hours events but who knows for sure.


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I personally never expect more than I am entitled to and honestly, am fine with the 4 months.
> 
> I also try not to worry about some things until I know for sure it will be an issue and then I take action.
> 
> Still think until things roll out, we have to wait to see. I do think they should be sending a lot more info out since they announced openings.
> 
> Now, I do think it would be nice for Disney to offer any AP holder who is not happy a chance to be refunded based on how many days were used and compare to multi-way ticket,  So, if someone used 8 days and park hopped, then subtract that cost from what was paid and refund.



The 4 month extension is great for Florida residents, or people that can drop everything at anytime to go to the parks. 

But for people that had been cancelled on during the closure, and can’t logistically make it back even with that 4 month extension, those are the people that it doesnt work for. 

And if the refund is indeed fully prorated, great. But they’re not forced to do that. Baseball is having that same issue where the owners dont want to pay 100% prorated salaries for 1/3 of a season. Difference is, Disney guests dont have a union to back them up.


----------



## Mit88

focusondisney said:


> Well, my statement was really meant as a joke, because the NBA seems to be getting things all of us would like... confirmed hotels, plans, & dining .  But to answer honestly, someone posted a few days ago that Disney is leaving that up to the NBA to decide & police.  Rumors are special after hours events but who knows for sure.



So was mine, because of the long standing debate on whether NBA players should/would be allowed to use the parks


----------



## focusondisney

Mit88 said:


> So was mine, because of the long standing debate on whether NBA players should/would be allowed to use the parks



 Sorry, I guess I just rely on the “” too much.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Not necessarily. In this case the “for” could basically be in place of “because of”. They’re giving out partial refunds because of the parks closure. If it was a prorated refund, then they’d state that. But using the wording they did, it doesn’t give out anything definitive



With all due respect, that is just silly to assume that doesn’t mean what it says. Feel free to be upset and angry, but the email is written with common sense that the refund will be for the number of days closed.


----------



## Marissaq

I rented a vacation club for August. I booked it without tickets because I just want a break from New York and thought Disney would make sure we would have a good time. I am still hoping this is true despite that everything is in Disney's hands at this point.

 Do you think by August  we will see more restaurants or experiences open up. (ex: another character breakfast, a return of some more popular restaurants, new activities addressing social distancing)


----------



## hedg12

Still patiently waiting on our FL res weekday select extensions. We have a trip in Nov. & the extensions will easily cover those dates (plus maybe another trip in January or February  )



Mit88 said:


> A Disney bus driver told me over the phone that there will be a secret park hopping tunnel that runs under all of WDW that certain guests will be able to use


I can verify that those tunnels were hand dug with gold spoons that were originally meant for BOG restaurant...


----------



## woody337

hedg12 said:


> Still patiently waiting on our FL res weekday select extensions. We have a trip in Nov. & the extensions will easily cover those dates (plus maybe another trip in January or February  )
> 
> 
> I can verify that those tunnels were hand dug with gold spoons that were originally meant for BOG restaurant...


Is that where they are using the MK VII monorails?


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> A Disney bus driver told me over the phone that there will be a secret park hopping tunnel that runs under all of WDW that certain guests will be able to use




It's true and there are entrences to the tunnel at GDT, GF, and YC.


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> With all due respect, that is just silly to assume that doesn’t mean what it says. Feel free to be upset and angry, but the email is written with common sense that the refund will be for the number of days closed.



And the fine print that says “Not guaranteed entrance to a park” doesnt mean they expect the parks to hit capacity on any other days outside of July 4th, Christmas Day, and New Year’s Eve, but they put it in there and are clearly using that language on their side now for a completely different reason they originally intended that language. 

If theres no definitive nature to a statement, they can easily change what it means. 

I never said that they will, I’m saying that they could


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> And the fine print that says “Not guaranteed entrance to a park” doesnt mean they expect the parks to hit capacity on any other days outside of July 4th, Christmas Day, and New Year’s Eve, but they put it in there and are clearly using that language on their side now for a completely different reason they originally intended that language.
> 
> If theres no definitive nature to a statement, they can easily change what it means.
> 
> I never said that they will, I’m saying that they could



And see, I always took that fine print to mean that it could reach capacity any day I was there...or I could be blocked for any reason.

It didn’t say just holidays so I didn’t assume that is what it meant.  Again, if people believe that the email or info about refunds wasn’t what it said, fine....but to say it wasn’t shared is not accurate. It was. Now, if someone gets a refund for something less, then sure, it was misleading.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Had a Disney Vacation canceled that was scheduled for late May early June.  So decided to reschedule in November.  My 33 year old daughter is coming with her kids and she said to me that for the first time ever going to Disney (and we go often) she has really low expectations for this trip.  Never thought I would ever hear those words on a Disney vacation, but we have no idea what parks we will be able to visit, what dining we will be able to reserve, or what events we will be able to attend.  At least I will be getting away from home for a little bit - ya, really low expectations.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder this is not a catch all news thread. This is for Disney parks ops related to COVID.


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> And see, I always took that fine print to mean that it could reach capacity any day I was there...or I could be blocked for any reason.
> 
> It didn’t say just holidays so I didn’t assume that is what it meant.  Again, if people believe that the email or info about refunds wasn’t what it said, fine....but to say it wasn’t shared is not accurate. It was. Now, if someone gets a refund for something less, then sure, it was misleading.



Yes, it _could. _But how many times outside of the 3 holidays that I mentioned is capacity hit each year?

The point is, if they’re abiding by a certain calculation for the refunds, how difficult is it to place a simple tool like that on MDE or on the Disney Website? If it were a set in place calculation, then you’d assume it’d be a little bit easier to find the information without having to call up and overwhelm the call centers.


----------



## CastAStone

I just caught up on the last 10 pages and man the tone of this thread can get downright nasty when we go too long without news.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?



Florida as a state? No. WDW in particular and other businesses? Absolutely, if it gets bad enough.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> I just caught up on the last 10 pages and man the tone of this thread can get downright nasty when we go too long without news.  ☹☹☹



Were you here for the stroller debates? (limiting the size of strollers) - That was nasty!!!  This is more a polite discourse.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## AggiesMickey12

msdaisy said:


> I am really sad that they are still not communicating what they are planning on doing with my 7/10-7/20 Pop reservation. However, I will dig my heels in and wait them out. It’s like who blinks first. They are so trying to make people cancel.


I had a July 9th reservation and I called 2 days ago and they were very nice and I asked when I might be able to confirm my trip and they just started helping me modify it.  I kept my 35% off (I had bc of free dining being canceled) and they moved me (I was Beach Club- non DVC) and now I am at Boulder Ridge and my price went down.  i was also able to move my trip dates back a day and drop a day off my park tickets.


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> Florida as a state? No. WDW in particular and other businesses? Absolutely, if it gets bad enough.



For Disney to shutdown again, and lay off employees again, it would have to get really really bad.

Even it did get that bad (let's all hope not) I would imagine Disney will remain open at least a couple of weeks or month or 2 before having to close down again. 

They would probably do everything they could NOT to shutdown including closing more attractions, restaurants, limiting hours etc.....

Another shutdown would be last last last option.


----------



## andyman8

AggiesMickey12 said:


> I had a July 9th reservation and I called 2 days ago and they were very nice and I asked when I might be able to confirm my trip and they just started helping me modify it.  I kept my 35% off (I had bc of free dining being canceled) and they moved me (I was Beach Club- non DVC) and now I am at Boulder Ridge and my price went down.  i was also able to move my trip dates back a day and drop a day off my park tickets.


Wait they let you move your arrival date to a day before 7/11? They're not supposed to be doing that...


----------



## AggiesMickey12

andyman8 said:


> Wait they let you move your arrival date to a day before 7/11? They're not supposed to be doing that...


yes- from the 9th to the 10th


----------



## yulilin3

@andyman8  do you happen to know if there will be CM at DS bus stops checking MB before you board a resort bus?


----------



## Sandisw

Anyone else surprised no resort news today?


----------



## andyman8

AggiesMickey12 said:


> yes- from the 9th to the 10th


You got very lucky haha! Official policy is still modified arrival dates can only take place after 7/11.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?




It's early.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Were you here for the stroller debates? (limiting the size of strollers) - That was nasty!!!  This is more a polite discourse.


I saw those but hadn’t joined yet.


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> I saw those but hadn’t joined yet.


Ps #teamsmallstroller


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> Ps #teamsmallstroller




Were you here for the dogs at resorts?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I have only seen one person say they were told it would be calculated and they’d be contacted again. Everyone else I’ve seen has reported being told the process will be started and can’t be reversed once requested.


Our DVC Gold APs were to expire June 16.   Our plan was to extend mine and take the refund for DHs.  We called on the 16th to request the refund. CM filled out the form and told us it was a final transaction that couldn’t be reversed once he submitted it. We said okay.

Last night BOTH passes were extended to Oct 11.  I’m assuming the refund will be processed later.


----------



## cakebaker

Ninjagrrl said:


> I stopped responding because clearly they just want to be angry and poop on everyone who doesn't share their anger.
> [/QUOT
> I’m actually glad for those who are able to go and haven’t had major issues. I just wish they’d stop telling me I’m wrong for not accepting things I don’t think are right. I hope everyone who goes in the first few months has an amazing time.
> 
> I think telling people they’re  ridiculous or otherwise insulting them because of what they think are valid issues ought to stop.


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?



Not really. They never said they’d be releasing Resort information today. They just said “soon”. So it depends on how you interpret the word. Could mean anything


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Were you here for the dogs at resorts?


No, or if I was, I missed that. How long ago was that? I typically stayed on the TPAS board during my lurking phase, with just an occasional tiptoe here or to resorts.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?



Day Is still young...


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> No, or if I was, I missed that. How long ago was that? I typically stayed on the TPAS board during my lurking phase, with just an occasional tiptoe here or to resorts.




It was a couple of years ago. I just noticed your join date.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> @andyman8  do you happen to know if there will be CM at DS bus stops checking MB before you board a resort bus?


I haven't heard anything on that. I know folks driving into the resorts will be asked for proof of resort or dining reservation from security out front (as we all figured), but I haven't heard anything about guests who are arriving via bus. It's worth a try though!


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> @andyman8  do you happen to know if there will be CM at DS bus stops checking MB before you board a resort bus?


As long as you chant “King of the Bus” on the way no one will stop you.


----------



## kverdon

Note:  If you are a DVC Member Staying at a DVC Resort on a Cash Reservation DO NOT CALL DVC MEMBER SERVICES FOR DINING RESERVATIONS.  They will not help you make a dining reservation.

Nice unmagical start to the day.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?




...I don't fully give up hope for the day until around 9PM though


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?


If the rumor about the park rez system rollout announcement next Thursday is true, then I would think keep/modify/cancel for post-July 10 resort reservations should happen very soon! I can’t see how you could do park rez without making all those resort adjustments first.

Imminent > Very Soon > Soon

#50ShadesOfSoon


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 501990



The official motto of 2020.


----------



## bclittle

AggiesMickey12 said:


> I had a July 9th reservation and I called 2 days ago and they were very nice and I asked when I might be able to confirm my trip and they just started helping me modify it.  I kept my 35% off (I had bc of free dining being canceled) and they moved me (I was Beach Club- non DVC) and now I am at Boulder Ridge and my price went down.  i was also able to move my trip dates back a day and drop a day off my park tickets.



When is your check out date?! I am July 9th at BC too!


----------



## yulilin3

Bottom of the barrel FT CM (last in seniority) are being called back. My friend who works strollers and wheelchairs at MK got the call today
She's one of the ones I was most worried about since she has not seen one check from Unemployment


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> It's not a difference of opinion that is the problem.  It's the constant negativity and apocalyptic thinking that gets tiring.  People are getting really fired up over rumors and may or may not be true.  Assumptions about the worst case based on those rumors are made and then people go on angry rants.


...and this type of situation is when I start scrolling and reading for links only.


----------



## AggiesMickey12

bclittle said:


> When is your check out date?! I am July 9th at BC too!


July 16


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> Bottom of the barrel FT CM (last in seniority) are being called back. My friend who works strollers and wheelchairs at MK got the call today


I'm glad to see more callbacks. So many people in the Orlando area rely on Disney for a paycheck. I can't imagine the stress they feel waiting and watching and wondering.


----------



## Sara W

I know everyone is tired and we're upset about perfect trips getting canceled, lack of information, etc, but I'd like to give Disney some positive feedback. They didn't have to restrict restaurant reservations to only people with resort reservations pre-July 11. They could have easily opened it up to everyone and let any and all locals/non-Disney hotel guests make reservations to get their Disney fix. And then those of us staying at the resorts would have had to battle for a very limited supply of dining reservations at the hotels we're staying at. I'm thankful for that.


----------



## aweehughes

*NEWS*!!
This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:


Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.

Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.

Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.

This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.

You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.

**PARKS**

**Animal Kingdom**
Africa Bars
Africa Stands
Asia Bars
Asia Stands
Central Bakery
Creature Comforts
Discovery Island Bars
Flame Tree BBQ
Food Handlers
Harambe Market
Nomads
Outdoor Foods
Restaurantosaurus & Bar
Satu'li
Tiffins

**Magic Kingdom**
Adventureland Stewarding
Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
Central Bakery
Cone Shop
Cosmic Ray's
Food Handlers
Jungle Skipper
Liberty Square
Liberty Tree Tavern
Main Street Bakery
Outdoor Foods
Pecos Bill's
Pinocchio Village Haus
Plaza Restaurant
Tony's Town Square

**Epcot**
Coral Reef
Electric Umbrella
Festivals
Food Handlers
Fountain View
Garden Grill
Liberty Inn
Production Bakery
Regal Eagle
Sunshine Seasons
*Le Cellier
*Biergarten (Family Style)
*Norway (Non-Tipped only)
*Rose & Crown
The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.

**Hollywood Studios**
Backlot Express
Brown Derby
Culinary Support
Docking Bay
Food Handlers
Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
Mama Melrose
Ogas Cantina & Carts
Outdoor Foods
PizzeRizzo
Prime Time
Production Bakery
QSR Stewarding
Sci Fi & Tap House
Sunset Blvd.
Tap House
Trolley Car Café
Tune In Lounge

**Disney Springs**
Deluxe Burger
Food Trucks Culinary
Hangar Bar
Outdoor Vending
Patisserie

**RESORTS**

**Animal Kingdom Lodge**
Food Handlers
Housekeeping
Mara
Sanaa

**Boardwalk**
Food Handlers
Quick Service
Trattoria Al Forno

**Contemporary**
Bakery Culinary
Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
California Grill
Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
Contempo Café
Food Handlers
Housekeeping
Sand Bar
The Wave

**Coronado Springs**
Barcelona Lounge
Catering Culinary & Stewarding
Food Handlers
Housekeeping
Stewarding

**Ft. Wilderness**
Food Handlers
Meadows Snack Bar
Pioneer Hall Culinary
Stewarding

**Grand Floridian**
Bakery Culinary
Catering Culinary & Stewarding
Food Handlers
Gasparilla Grill
Grand Café
Housekeeping
Narcoosee's
Pool Bars
Room Service
Service Bar

**Old Key West**
Food Handlers
Goods to Go
Olivia's

**Polynesian**
Bakery Culinary
Captain Cook's
Food Handlers
Housekeeping Phones
Kona Café

**Pop Century**
Culinary & Stewarding
Everything Pop
Food Handlers
Petals Pool Bar

**Riviera**
Food Handlers
Le Petit Café
Pastry Culinary
Primo Piatto
Topolino's

**Saratoga Springs**
Artist Palette
Culinary
Culinary & Stewarding
Food Handlers
Housekeeping Runners

**Wilderness Lodge**
Food Handlers
Whispering Canyon

**Yacht & Beach**
Ale & Compass
Beaches & Cream
Culinary & Stewarding
Catering Culinary & Stewarding
Food Handlers
Housekeeping
Market QSR
Martha's Vineyard Lounge
Private Dining


----------



## charissemp

Eric Smith said:


> It's not a difference of opinion that is the problem.  It's the constant negativity and apocalyptic thinking that gets tiring.  People are getting really fired up over rumors and may or may not be true.  Assumptions about the worst case based on those rumors are made and then people go on angry rants.


True!  And I don't understand why people who have cancelled spend every minute of their spare time on these boards telling all of us what a rotten time we are going to have!  
If they have a gripe with Disney, they should write an email rather an troll a board dedicated to operational updates.  
I can't wait to go in August! With my family, every time is fun and memorable!
Disney could put us in a shack, and we would probably keep on smiling (through our masks!) But that is how we roll in life!


----------



## HorizonOne

Sara W said:


> I know everyone is tired and we're upset about perfect trips getting canceled, lack of information, etc, but I'd like to give Disney some positive feedback. They didn't have to restrict restaurant reservations to only people with resort reservations pre-July 11. They could have easily opened it up to everyone and let any and all locals/non-Disney hotel guests make reservations to get their Disney fix. And then those of us staying at the resorts would have had to battle for a very limited supply of dining reservations at the hotels we're staying at. I'm thankful for that.



Perhaps Disney is using this time period to test their new procedures and process.  Disney has to give priority to the resort guests, as doing so would be lousy on their part.  So yes, very positive for Disney like you said.


----------



## Eric Smith

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining


It's nice to see California Grill on that list.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> ...
> 
> Biergarten (family style)




YES! THIS MEANS THEY WILL HAVE TO SOCIAL DISTANCE AND I DON'T HAVE TO SIT ON THE DRUNK DUDE NEXT TO ME!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining



Okay I'll take that for this morning   

So excited for all those CMs!

...can we wildly speculate that some of these resorts are opening..? Why else would Pop need the petals pool bar? I miss the wild speculation in here.


----------



## yulilin3

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining


A couple of resorts there, awesome!!


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> ...can we wildly speculate that some of these resorts are opening..? Why else would Pop need the petals pool bar? I miss the wild speculation in here.



Oh I'm DEFINITELY wild speculating about pop.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> YES! THIS MEANS THEY WILL HAVE TO SOCIAL DISTANCE AND I DON'T HAVE TO SIT ON THE DRUNK DUDE NEXT TO ME!



This means I might actually try this place  strangers don't appeal to me. I don't like people-ing unless I'm at work and I have to.

I will consider this a substitute for my canceled trip to Munich


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> YES! THIS MEANS THEY WILL HAVE TO SOCIAL DISTANCE AND I DON'T HAVE TO SIT ON THE DRUNK DUDE NEXT TO ME!



though on the flip side with less crowds the noise is amplified so you will hear *all *the drunk dads throughout the restaurant better


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Okay I'll take that for this morning
> 
> So excited for all those CMs!
> 
> ...can we wildly speculate that some of these resorts are opening..? Why else would Pop need the petals pool bar? I miss the wild speculation in here.


I think it's more than speculation at this point, they would not be recalling cast if they weren't preparing to open, unless there's some other sport that wants to come and stay at Pop


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining


 Not surprising, but no buffets (Tusker, Crystal, HV) and some switched to family style.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Okay I'll take that for this morning
> 
> So excited for all those CMs!
> 
> ...can we wildly speculate that some of these resorts are opening..? Why else would Pop need the petals pool bar? I miss the wild speculation in here.



I think that’s a pretty safe bet, that resorts with CMs called back will be opening in some fashion!

Wondering why YC food CMs are being called back with the NBA going there. Maybe as simple as them having those locations open for the NBA people, who knows.


----------



## Eric Smith

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Not surprising, but no buffets (Tusker, Crystal, HV) and some switched to family style.  Thanks for the info.


Isn't Biergarten a buffet?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> A couple of resorts there, awesome!!


WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT

"**Epcot**
Coral Reef
Electric Umbrella
*Festivals*"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FatBambi said:


> Oh I'm DEFINITELY wild speculating about pop.





yulilin3 said:


> I think it's more than speculation at this point, they would not be recalling cast if they weren't preparing to open, unless there's some other sport that wants to come and stay at Pop





DGsAtBLT said:


> I think that’s a pretty safe bet, that resorts with CMs called back will be opening in some fashion!



GUYS I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## andyman8

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining


Well, I spy a Pop!


----------



## LSUmiss

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining


Interesting about garden grill & Chef Mickey. So I guess they’ll do some version of character dining.


----------



## woody337

Maybe I'll get moved to Pop


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Eric Smith said:


> Isn't Biergarten a buffet?


Yes, but it was one I was generically referring to that switched to family style.


----------



## merry_nbright

EPCOT FESTIVALS?! Does that mean Food and Wine Booths and Merch?!


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> It's not a difference of opinion that is the problem.  It's the constant negativity and apocalyptic thinking that gets tiring.  People are getting really fired up over rumors and may or may not be true.  Assumptions about the worst case based on those rumors are made and then people go on angry rants.


Every single thing I'm "fired up" about has actually happened. Every...single...one. If Disney would give me something to be positive about, I'd love to be positive. So far, nothing. Being negative about negatives is not a problem.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT
> 
> "**Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> *Electric Umbrella*
> Festivals"



For real though who made this QS decision lol

Sunshine seasons > electric umbrella.


----------



## Dulcee

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting about garden grill & Chef Mickey. So I guess they’ll do some version of character dining.


This seems like an easy one to add some character parades too, distanced photos etc... especially since the meal is already family style


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273663477316534274


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Every single thing I'm "fired up" about has actually happened. Every...single...one. If Disney would give me something to be positive about, I'd love to be positive. So far, nothing. Being negative about negatives is not a problem.



Mob mentality want you to be happy because they’re happy. Not allowed to talk about rumors on a rumor board, real news only. And if you dont like that real news, then you’re wrong


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting about garden grill & Chef Mickey. So I guess they’ll do some version of character dining.


Topolino's is a test for this new "temporary" (as long social distancing is still a thing) "modified Character Dining." If there is enough demand (which based on today's reservations, it seems like there still is, even after a price increase) and there aren't any huge safety/health issues, this type of experience should be rolled out to several other Character Dining restaurants.


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273663477316534274


Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's more than speculation at this point, they would not be recalling cast if they weren't preparing to open, unless there's some other sport that wants to come and stay at Pop


No way 

Happy to see a Value on there, and the one with Skyliner access no less (Disney can put all Value folks there and clock it as an upgrade imho...)

Now will all mod be put at CSR? This bubble is a lot more fluid than I thought if they can run GF for both guests & NBA maybe they’ll operate old CSR for mod folks using old checkin and bus areas and GDT will be for the NBA?

ETA: NVM. With only the Barcelona Lounge opening that doesn’t work


----------



## JPM4

woody337 said:


> Maybe I'll get moved to Pop


I’m guessing anyone with a value will be moved to pop. That’s actually a huge upgrade if the skyliner is running.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

No ‘Ohana.


----------



## MrsSmith07

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273663477316534274



This was their yesterday interaction.. makes me wonder if we’ll hear something today.


----------



## JBeaty0507

So glad that us Pop peasants will have somewhere to go!!!


----------



## Eric Smith

Perdita&Pongo said:


> No ‘Ohana.


Hopefully they put that bread pudding on the Kona menu officially.


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273663477316534274


Is this saying what I think/hope it’s saying?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Does anyone else feel just a *huge* sense of relief right now? Maybe just my fellow #popcenturypeasants ?
I feel like a weight has been lifted 

Side note I have never been more concerned about the seriousness of my Disney problem than in the last few weeks   This is clearly an addict situation.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting about garden grill & Chef Mickey. So I guess they’ll do some version of character dining.


Most interesting thing:

Electric umbrella and fountain view are both being rebuilt apparently. I'm hoping that this isn't just a "where the cast members came from" list.


----------



## bclittle

AggiesMickey12 said:


> July 16



That's great you were able to modify, but I have tried and been told no multiple times. I wish they would be consistent! 

Anyone hear if reservations past the July 11th check out date can modify yet?! My trip is less than 3 weeks away now.


----------



## Spridell

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT
> 
> "**Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> *Festivals*"



Nice catch.  

I never thought the festivals would be cancelled.  They make too much money.  I am sure there will be tons of new changes but I think F&W and Festival of the holidays WILL happen


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Most interesting thing:
> 
> Electric umbrella and fountain view are both being rebuilt apparently. I'm hoping that this isn't just a "where the cast members came from" list.


Could Fountain View just mean employees for that new Starbucks they built?

Electric Umbrella is an odd one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JBeaty0507 said:


> So glad that us Pop peasants will have somewhere to go!!!


But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone else feel just a *huge* sense of relief right now? Maybe just my fellow #popcenturypeasants ?
> I feel like a weight has been lifted
> 
> Side note I have never been more concerned about the seriousness of my Disney problem than in the last few weeks   This is clearly an addict situation.




It was humid and slightly rainy this morning and I wore my rain coat that is usually a Disney one, and I swear it smelled like Disney outside. I’m not gonna judge you .

I’m a bit relieved that it appears we have more time to decide what to do with APs! The extensions had me panic calling.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!


I think they're going to write how much you paid per night on your forehead so that other guests in the parks know how much you paid for your room so they can act accordingly


----------



## Sandiz08

gottalovepluto said:


> But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!


Well that sure would be interesting.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> For real though who made this QS decision lol
> 
> Sunshine seasons > electric umbrella.


Electric Umbrella is closed so I think the list is talking about CMs work locations and not necessarily the actual location opening


----------



## charissemp

JPM4 said:


> I’m guessing anyone with a value will be moved to pop. That’s actually a huge upgrade if the skyliner is running.


Unless you are at AoA.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!



I personally welcome all other riff raff into the peasantry. Bring your pitchforks, pearls, champagne, fireworks, or whatever else floats your boat 

Peasant Party at Petals Pool Bar!


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!


Hopefully they'll hand out color coded wrist bands so everyone will know the ones who don't really belong.  Btw, moderates are only riff raff is they're moved to deluxe. Learn the pecking order!


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Electric Umbrella is closed so I think the list is talking about CMs work locations and not necessarily the actual location opening


Isn't Electric Umbrella at least partially demolished as well?


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> Anyone else surprised no resort news today?



2 hours wait at the call center this morning.   No not surprised they are no releasing more information today.


----------



## Devil13

charissemp said:


> True!  And I don't understand why people who have cancelled spend every minute of their spare time on these boards telling all of us what a rotten time we are going to have!
> If they have a gripe with Disney, they should write an email rather an troll a board dedicated to operational updates.
> I can't wait to go in August! With my family, every time is fun and memorable!
> Disney could put us in a shack, and we would probably keep on smiling (through our masks!) But that is how we roll in life!



I completely understand where you're coming from, but also why others are legitimately upset.

This is the hot topic of the moment, everyone is going to whine and complain, love and hate everything about everything. Some justified, some not. 

For those of you who are sports fans, this place is the sports talk radio for Disney. We're a bunch of passionate Disney fans with different perspectives.

I typically understand both sides of the "outrage" that is being posted and think it's great. 

I love the action in here! Keep it coming!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone else feel just a *huge* sense of relief right now? Maybe just my fellow #popcenturypeasants ?
> I feel like a weight has been lifted
> 
> Side note I have never been more concerned about the seriousness of my Disney problem than in the last few weeks   This is clearly an addict situation.


So relieved about PoP information....phew..


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Isn't Electric Umbrella at least partially demolished as well?


Hasn’t actually been demolished yet. I’m not sure if the interior saw any demo but the exterior is fully intact.


----------



## charissemp

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone else feel just a *huge* sense of relief right now? Maybe just my fellow #popcenturypeasants ?
> I feel like a weight has been lifted
> 
> Side note I have never been more concerned about the seriousness of my Disney problem than in the last few weeks   This is clearly an addict situation.


I am right there with you!  I'm working on a huge case. The only way I've been able to motivate myself is to make a rule that I have to write a page or two or three before I can check the disney news again!


----------



## mcmry5

DGsAtBLT said:


> I swear it smelled like Disney outside.



One of my kids said this the other morning— the damp morning air and the plants totally made it smell like Disney. 
Any other mom would have thought, “That’s weird.” Not me. I was like, “Yep, I’m raising you right.”


----------



## KrissyD715

Now that I know Pop will be open, I don't know what to do. They moved my early July to Wilderness, but we still have another one still at Pop. So right now we have two reservations for the same time, two different places.


----------



## Dulcee

With pop included I'm curious what becomes of guests at moderates....were booking levels low enough that they'll be bumped up to a deluxe? to a villa? or will they use the non tower portions of CSR? I had read somewhere the regular rooms at CSR were going to NBA "support" staff but as with most rumors, who the heck knows.


----------



## Spaceguy55

YEAH ! I'm on team POP for the next 2 stays...
side note is today the day to Buckle Up!


----------



## andyman8

Just a reminder that CSR is a complicated resort in that most of it is staffed by Disney CMs but certain food services are staffed by Palmas (the same company that operates the Mexico pavilion).


----------



## cakebaker

Dulcee said:


> With pop included I'm curious what becomes of guests at moderates....were booking levels low enough that they'll be bumped up to a deluxe? to a villa? or will they use the non tower portions of CSR? I had read somewhere the regular rooms at CSR were going to NBA "support" staff but as with most rumors, who the heck knows.



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the Towers where the NBA will be, so it's out completely. I though I had read that CSR would be used for additional personnel. No one knows what they will do with post opening reservations at any closed or unavailable resorts yet.


----------



## twinmom13

Why doesn't Pop include housekeeping?  Would they open up the restaurants and pool but not have people staying there?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Electric Umbrella is closed so I think the list is talking about CMs work locations and not necessarily the actual location opening



If Electric Umbrella comes back from the dead, I’m booking a trip ASAP


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Hasn’t actually been demolished yet. I’m not sure if the interior saw any demo but the exterior is fully intact.


it's behind walls though, well was


----------



## aweehughes

LSUmiss said:


> Interesting about garden grill & Chef Mickey. So I guess they’ll do some version of character dining.


We are excited about GG. We were hoping to do it even if there were no characters. It’s an easy restaurant to social distance in.


----------



## woody337

I just noticed something about POP. The other resorts mention housekeeping, Pop does not .


----------



## Moliphino

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Most interesting thing:
> 
> Electric umbrella and fountain view are both being rebuilt apparently. I'm hoping that this isn't just a "where the cast members came from" list.



Liberty Inn is on there, too, and that doesn't even exist anymore (Regal Eagle is also on the list).


----------



## aweehughes

JBeaty0507 said:


> So glad that us Pop peasants will have somewhere to go!!!


I’ve been doing a Pop Peasant Happy Dance for 20 minutes.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Topolino's is a test for this new "temporary" (as long social distancing is still a thing) "modified Character Dining." If there is enough demand (which based on today's reservations, it seems like there still is, even after a price increase) and there aren't any huge safety/health issues, this type of experience should be rolled out to several other Character Dining restaurants.


Just me and husband going to Toppolino's for our July 4 visit, so characters aren't a big deal for this, but to be fair I've wanted to stay at the Riviera and try Toppolino's since last year


----------



## CastAStone

JPM4 said:


> I’m guessing anyone with a value will be moved to pop. That’s actually a huge upgrade if the skyliner is running.


Bummer though if you had an AoA family suite


----------



## woody337

aweehughes said:


> I’ve been doing a Pop Peasant Happy Dance for 20 minutes.


I wouldnt get excited just yet, there is no mention of housekeeping at that resort, but it lists it for others


----------



## Moliphino

woody337 said:


> I just noticed something about POP. The other resorts mention housekeeping, Pop does not .



Not all of the other resorts mention housekeeping, either. OKW, BW, Riviera don't have it either.


----------



## woody337

Moliphino said:


> Not all of the other resorts mention housekeeping, either. OKW, BW, Riviera don't have it either.


Maybe that means they are pulling employees from those resorts and doesnt mean they will be open?


----------



## Karin1984

Le Parisien reports that on Monday 22nd, we should get an update about Disneyland Paris. And we should go back to 12K guests, that's about 20 - 25% capacity. This goes for both parks. 

https://www.leparisien.fr/seine-et-...000-visiteurs-par-jour-17-06-2020-8337372.php


----------



## aweehughes

Moliphino said:


> Liberty Inn is on there, too, and that doesn't even exist anymore (Regal Eagle is also on the list).


The CMs noticed it too on the FB comments.


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> I wouldnt get excited just yet, there is no mention of housekeeping at that resort, but it lists it for others


might the callback be restocking of food and that's why housekeeping doesn't have to be recalled so early? they can basically start a week before the resort opens?  Or, the have housekeepers from other locations that will fill the role at Pop so the housekeepers at Pop are not getting recalled yet


----------



## aweehughes

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I personally welcome all other riff raff into the peasantry. Bring your pitchforks, pearls, champagne, fireworks, or whatever else floats your boat
> 
> Peasant Party at Petals Pool Bar!


Don’t forget your window decorations!!


----------



## karen4546

If they moved you to Wilderness Lodge at no additional charge then I would say stay at WL.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Moliphino said:


> Not all of the other resorts mention housekeeping, either. OKW, BW, Riviera don't have it either.


weren't they already called back?

Interesting that they're calling back Electric Umbrella (who knew there were even still employees there since it's been closed for a bit) but Columbia Harbour House isn't on the list.  

Hopefully calling back festival employees means food and wine is still on but could also mean those are the employees temporarily working in the international area.


----------



## jenjersnap

Moliphino said:


> Not all of the other resorts mention housekeeping, either. OKW, BW, Riviera don't have it either.



Wasn’t housekeeping at DVC resorts recalled previously?


----------



## Krandor

Moliphino said:


> Not all of the other resorts mention housekeeping, either. OKW, BW, Riviera don't have it either.


 
Isn't there housekeeping already recalled since they have people coming on June 22?


----------



## woody337

Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.


----------



## CastAStone

Disneysoule said:


> Is this saying what I think/hope it’s saying?


It's saying soon. 

BUT it defines soon as now through 8PM!


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> weren't they already called back?
> 
> Interesting that they're calling back Electric Umbrella (who knew there were even still employees there since it's been closed for a bit) but Columbia Harbour House isn't on the list.
> 
> Hopefully calling back festival employees means food and wine is still on but could also mean those are the employees temporarily working in the international area.





jenjersnap said:


> Wasn’t housekeeping at DVC resorts recalled previously?





Krandor said:


> Isn't there housekeeping already recalled since they have people coming on June 22?


yes


----------



## CastAStone

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.


I don't know about the rest of you but when this is over I plan to go to Disney World.


----------



## woody337

CastAStone said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but when this is over I plan to go to Disney World.


My check in is in 30 days so i'm right there with you!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.


the speculating and discussing will never be complete, as long as there's imagination left in the world


----------



## Moliphino

jenjersnap said:


> Wasn’t housekeeping at DVC resorts recalled previously?



I think so, but it's still listed here for some of the other DVC resorts.


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone else feel just a *huge* sense of relief right now? Maybe just my fellow #popcenturypeasants ?
> I feel like a weight has been lifted





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I personally welcome all other riff raff into the peasantry. Bring your pitchforks, pearls, champagne, fireworks, or whatever else floats your boat
> 
> Peasant Party at Petals Pool Bar!


Thank you for welcoming the All Star Peasantry into your homes! 

Not going to lie, I've been pretty discouraged the past few days so I may have gotten a wee bit emotional seeing a value on there.


----------



## Disneysoule

CastAStone said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but when this is over I plan to go to Disney World.


That was my thinking as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

When this is over, like really over, if you see a 30 something mother sobbing uncontrollably on the Magical Express, at the Poly, on the monorail, or at any moment in a park, while her embarrassed family shakes their heads and pretends not to know her, feel free to say hello to me.


----------



## Marissa227

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.


Start planning for 50th. No worries.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Didn't see Casey's and BOG is only dinner for now...


----------



## MrsSmith07

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.



Im sure there will be plenty to discuss in the way of new way vs old way of running Disney


----------



## Farro

Please, the speculation has only just begun...wait until we find out new process for park reservations, virtual queues, fast passes (?), resort perks or no perks, hopping/no hopping, new up-charge events...


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> the speculating and discussing will never be complete, as long as there's imagination left in the world



The color of the castle (in person) debate has yet to happen.

Its only a matter of time before “What are they going to do for the 50th” conversation ramps up again


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spaceguy55 said:


> Didn't see Casey's and BOG is only dinner for now...



I'll sustain myself on mickey bars and pretzels JUST LET ME IN


----------



## babydoll65

aweehughes said:


> I’ve been doing a Pop Peasant Happy Dance for 20 minutes.


I'm not sure if I can do a happy dance or not lol. I'm booked in two rooms at All-star Music in mid September. If I'm choosing not to change my dates, will they at least give me the option to switch to Pop? Even if I was willing to pay the difference? Was also hoping Cbr would be an option but not sure if that will happen


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'll sustain myself on mickey bars and pretzels JUST LET ME IN


I can pack a sandwich! LET ME IN


----------



## Kmedders

MrsSmith07 said:


> This was their yesterday interaction.. makes me wonder if we’ll hear something today. View attachment 501992


Yep it will be today.


----------



## RangerPooh

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'll sustain myself on mickey bars and pretzels JUST LET ME IN


All I need is my popcorn bucket and refills at the ready.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Not really. They never said they’d be releasing Resort information today. They just said “soon”. So it depends on how you interpret the word. Could mean anything



I was basing it on the practice that Thursdays has been the day since they closed to cancel trips and other than May 28th, the new info to modify trips.


----------



## AmberMV

MrsSmith07 said:


> This was their yesterday interaction.. makes me wonder if we’ll hear something today. View attachment 501992


But that was yesterday before noon and she was saying she felt reservation news was coming yesterday at noon.  Why do we think something is being announced today?

ETA: However, now that the CM callback list has been leaked and it includes regular resorts maybe there is a chance they will announce July 11 and later res. info


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> There's a difference in being prepared for the worst and getting angry over what the worst could be.  If I was in the situation where I had a stay in mid-July, I probably would have cancelled/postponed in this situation because of all the uncertainty.    We actually cancelled our April trip before the parks closed because we saw the way the COVID situation was heading, although I wouldn't have predicted that I would end up working from home for the past four months with no end in sight.
> 
> I don't think there's much point in being angry about this situation.  This is a disaster that the world hasn't seen the likes of in the last century.  It's not a permanent situation.  I haven't seen an organization that has handled all of the change perfectly.  There are going to be mis-steps.  We all should just try to stay informed and make the best decision for our situations based on the information available.
> 
> Once Disney actually makes announcements of what they are doing, then it makes sense to get upset if their policies are bad.  It's not helpful or healthy to get upset based on rumors and conjecture.



Agreed.

I certainty have sympathy for those of you that are going next week and had to wait on a long call this morning, but this is really about perspective.  Disney, probably doesn't have it all figured out.  They simply don't.  You can roast them for it, it's your right.  I think you're a little unsympathetic, but go with you...

We really are in uncertain times.  If this stresses you out, just don't go right now.  Wait a few months...


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> But that was yesterday before noon and she was saying she felt reservation news was coming yesterday at noon.  Why do we think something is being announced today?


because they are running out of days to announce


----------



## catfan98

No Mods on the list except CSR...which is great because we are supposed to be at CSR...but we are supposed to be there the first week of October.  So NBA in October negates the great of seeing CSR on the list, lol.  Where oh where will they put us...sitting tight, waiting and watching as it's still a few months away.  I'm really feeling for all of you all that have trips in the next few weeks!


----------



## Rosanne

I moved my dates at All Star July 1-5 to July 15-19 and had to move to Kidani but just couldn't afford it so finally cancelled last night. 
I wonder if I had kept my reservation if they would have let me move it to POP for those dates. I would have done that if it was available. I feel like I just keep making the wrong guesses like when I'm at the grocery store or the bank I always choose the wrong line.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'll sustain myself on mickey bars and pretzels JUST LET ME IN


Narrator: the breakdown triggered when she found out Mickey Bars had been cut from the menu was a tale re-told by Cast Members for years


----------



## jenjersnap

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.



Day 24 of “Sorry, kids, I can’t play a board game with you because TODAY may be the day that obsessive refreshing might yield some news.”

So, short-term I will be playing a board game!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> because they are running out of days to announce



Technically, every day before the parks open our odds of _soon_ being today get a little bit better. So today *is *more likely than yesterday was  

This is how I justify my insanity now.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Technically, every day before the parks open our odds of _soon_ being today get a little bit better. So today *is *more likely than yesterday was
> 
> This is how I justify my insanity now.


I just took my dog on a quick potty break, he hates me, my phone and my laptop
He will be more than happy when this is over


----------



## aweehughes

Spaceguy55 said:


> Didn't see Casey's and BOG is only dinner for now...


On the FB post for this, the employees said that Casey’s has combined with Plaza and Tony’s (for staffing purposes). They were on the process of cross training staff.


----------



## rpb718

merry_nbright said:


> EPCOT FESTIVALS?! Does that mean Food and Wine Booths and Merch?!



This year was to be the 25th anniversary of F&W.  Didn't want to believe it would be cancelled but was really heading that way mentally until now.  Hoping at least for food/drinks and merch to be available.  Now I really need to know the deal about being able to "hop" because we are staying at BWV in October and the original plan was heading over to EPCOT several nights after spending a day elsewhere.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Narrator: the breakdown triggered when she found out Mickey Bars had been cut from the menu was a tale re-told by Cast Members for years



Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys... 

Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


----------



## Rosanne

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.



Do the spring cleaning I can't get into because I've been making sure I didn't get behind. 

My troubles started when I missed 30 minutes of the boards and the reservations closed during that 30 minutes and I got stuck with the July 1-5 dates that had only been made to match the days I speculated Disney would open based on Universal and still get to use my DD19's AP.

Now I'm afraid of missing the parks reservations. Honestly, I would be okay with it but my DD19 has had some pretty severe tragedy the past few months and it's the only thing she's looking forward to.


----------



## aweehughes

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


BJs is selling them in bulk.


----------



## merry_nbright

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix



My Publix is sold out. Has been for a while.


----------



## rpb718

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix



Now raise your hand if you've gone through at least one box of these over that past several weeks while reading this thread.


----------



## MrsBooch

woah woah woah. I was working and then two hours passed and I hit refresh and we have a LOT of additional pages. I can't actually determine if any new rumors have dropped.....


----------



## runningstitch

Seeing Pop on that list pushed me to the edge of my seat, and not seeing "housekeeping" is what's keeping me there.


----------



## BrianR

I haven't seen those stocked in stores for a good while.  I never even saw the Millennium Falcon ice cream sandwiches when they came out.


----------



## runningstitch

BrianR said:


> I haven't seen those stocked in stores for a good while.  I never even saw the Millennium Falcon ice cream sandwiches when they came out.


Oooh, just had one of those Millennium Falcon sandwiches for the first time yesterday!  They're pretty good!


----------



## Sandisw

Well, the call back list is news! Maybe seeing only one value and one moderate may be alluding to some of the hint we got yesterday that people at those resorts could see disappoint in that not all would open.

Now let’s hope they really are opening soon!


----------



## AmberMV

MrsBooch said:


> woah woah woah. I was working and then two hours passed and I hit refresh and we have a LOT of additional pages. I can't actually determine if any new rumors have dropped.....


CMs recalled to additional regular resorts, park dining, stations, etc


----------



## bffer

I love seeing POP on the list - as I keep saying, I wouldn't mind a lateral move from ASMu to POP. We love POP.

And I had been thinking the buffets may switch to family style, so it was nice to see that.


----------



## aweehughes

runningstitch said:


> Seeing Pop on that list pushed me to the edge of my seat, and not seeing "housekeeping" is what's keeping me there.


It’s like our weird, screwed up version of Soarin’.


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> Well, the call back list is news! Maybe seeing only one value and one moderate may be alluding to some of the hint we got yesterday that people at those resorts could see disappoint in that not all would open.
> 
> Now let’s hope they really are opening soon!


I know CSR is listed on the recall list but with the NBA staying at GDT do we not think that those CMs will just be catering to the NBA and not an indication that the rest of CSR will be open for regular guests?

And if that's the case, that means Pop is the only value/mod available July 11 on...


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Not allowed to talk about rumors here anymore. Only official news. Nothing has been deemed official as far as ive seen


Certainly not the case


----------



## jenjersnap

I have only seen them once locally and they were 8 bucks so I couldn’t talk myself into pulling the trigger. Frugal at home and total spendthrift on WDW property. 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


Those and the yellow box sandwich type also  LOL


----------



## Dulcee

jenjersnap said:


> I have only seen them once locally and they were 8 bucks so I couldn’t talk myself into pulling the trigger. Frugal at home and total spendthrift on WDW property.


That made me LOL, for the cost of the box in the food store you couldn't afford 2 in the parks.


----------



## runningstitch

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Those and the yellow box sandwich type also  LOL



We bought those yesterday, too.  Ice cream therapy.


----------



## CastAStone

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Most interesting thing:
> 
> Electric umbrella and fountain view are both being rebuilt apparently. I'm hoping that this isn't just a "where the cast members came from" list.


I don't think they've actually torn into it yet, this is from this past weekend

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271757395581157377
Edited to add remember it only closed 3 or 4 weeks before the parks did! I know it seems like a century ago!


----------



## Anna_Sh

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


No, but I have two dozen Selma’s (AKA Minnie’s Sweets) Supreme Chocolate Chip Cookies...


----------



## Anna_Sh

FatBambi said:


> I can pack a sandwich! LET ME IN


Who needs food!  Let me in!


----------



## MrsBooch

AmberMV said:


> CMs recalled to additional regular resorts, park dining, stations, etc



ahaaa i see - thanks!


----------



## karen4546

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Raise your hand if you currently have a freezer full of these bad boys...
> View attachment 502010
> Not quite the real thing, but close enough to hold me for another 31 days when I can get my fix


i do !!!! well, 3 boxes


----------



## karen4546

RangerPooh said:


> All I need is my popcorn bucket and refills at the ready.


probably no refills on the buckets.....


----------



## jenjersnap

Dulcee said:


> That made me LOL, for the cost of the box in the food store you couldn't afford 2 in the parks.



Exactly! It’s ridiculous.  Although the box makes them look smaller than park ones?


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Technically, every day before the parks open our odds of _soon_ being today get a little bit better. So today *is *more likely than yesterday was
> 
> This is how I justify my insanity now.



But no news today makes tomorrow even more likely so maybe it is better not to get news today...


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> probably no refills on the buckets.....


At Universal (oops  ) the TM wipes the bucket with wipes and hand sanitizer before holding it and refilling it. This is for a refillable cup. They could do the same for popcorn buckets at Disney


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Certainly not the case



Then why is there a mob going after people that have opinions on rumors telling them to wait for official news? If we’re not allowed to have an opinion on rumors that aren’t shared by everyone, then whats the point of having the rumor thread? We’re only allowed to talk about the rumors if they have a positive outcome?


----------



## Dsny4fun

I'm hoping by the 1st week of Dec there will be another Mod open other than just CSR.  I'm booked at FQ but Riverside or CBR would be fine with me.  I just don't love CSR but I can see were it made sense to open it as you have to have the tower open for the NBA, might as well have it all open


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Technically, every day before the parks open our odds of _soon_ being today get a little bit better. So today *is *more likely than yesterday was
> 
> This is how I justify my insanity now.





Krandor said:


> But no news today makes tomorrow even more likely so maybe it is better not to get news today...



Does the time value of money principle apply to Disney news? Whatever - I say it does  .

So even though every day that passes makes the next day more likely to be _"soon",  _it is always more valuable for us to have "_soon"_ be *now*.

So... I want my soon now!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> But no news today makes tomorrow even more likely so maybe it is better not to get news today...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> At Universal (oops  ) the TM wipes the bucket with wipes and hand sanitizer before holding it and refilling it. This is for a refillable cup. They could do the same for popcorn buckets at Disney



Yes, but Disney will make you reserve a popcorn refill time in advance


----------



## Jrb1979

I'm surprised so many are excited for Electronic Umbrella opening. I thought the food was on the same level as Cosmic Rays?


----------



## Hoodie

Is it weird that Pop is the only one that doesn't seem to be recalling Housekeeping?  Unless that is covered under "everything Pop?" 

I have a Pop reservation in August, but I would like it to be clean!


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Then why is there a mob going after people that have opinions on rumors telling them to wait for official news? If we’re not allowed to have an opinion on rumors that aren’t shared by everyone, then whats the point of having the rumor thread? We’re only allowed to talk about the rumors if they have a positive outcome?


1. As always we have a report feature if you feel something needs to be looked at. With the speed of this thread lately I certainly can’t see everything. 
2. Rumors are welcome and encouraged however I for one am not a fan of my cousins father’s uncle’s college roommate heard X. 
3. Opinions being allowed are why this thread is so large and still open. If opinions weren’t allowed this entire website wouldn’t exist. 
4. I’ve seen plenty of negative talk and people worried about different things.


----------



## Disneysoule

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised so many are excited for Electronic Umbrella opening. I thought the food was on the same level as Cosmic Rays?


Come on now.  Cosmic Rays has Sunny Eclipse!  I miss him!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, but Disney will make you reserve a popcorn refill time in advance



What are the prime fresh popcorn times of the day so I know what time I need to try and reserve?


----------



## rteetz

Hoodie said:


> Is it weird that Pop is the only one that doesn't seem to be recalling Housekeeping?  Unless that is covered under "everything Pop?"
> 
> I have a Pop reservation in August, but I would like it to be clean!


Everything Pop is the merchandise shop and food court area I believe.

I am not familiar but maybe the housekeeping for Pop is under a different union? It would make no sense to open food and beverage and merch at Pop without guests.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> At Universal (oops  ) the TM wipes the bucket with wipes and hand sanitizer before holding it and refilling it. This is for a refillable cup. They could do the same for popcorn buckets at Disney


Back in January 2019, the cast member would give us our refills in a paper cup instead of putting it directly in the popcorn bucket.  I'd expect that they'll do something like this.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Mit88 said:


> Then why is there a mob going after people that have opinions on rumors telling them to wait for official news? If we’re not allowed to have an opinion on rumors that aren’t shared by everyone, then whats the point of having the rumor thread? We’re only allowed to talk about the rumors if they have a positive outcome?


See, I see it as :
You presented an opinion.
Others presented their opinion also, which differs from yours.
You decided there was a mob mentality trying to squash negative opinions.
They're all just opinions. No one attacked you.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised so many are excited for Electronic Umbrella opening. I thought the food was on the same level as Cosmic Rays?


In my case it's more surprise than excitement.  I'd never go there with all the options around World Showcase along with Sunshine Seasons.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised so many are excited for Electronic Umbrella opening. I thought the food was on the same level as Cosmic Rays?




Pandemics make people desperate!!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Everything Pop is the merchandise shop and food court area I believe.
> 
> I am not familiar but maybe the housekeeping for Pop is under a different union? It would make no sense to open food and beverage and merch at Pop without guests.


I honestly think housekeeping will be filled (if it hasn't already) FT CM from other locations.


----------



## aweehughes

Eric Smith said:


> Back in January 2019, the cast member would give us our refills in a paper cup instead of putting it directly in the popcorn bucket.  I'd expect that they'll do something like this.


Not the same as popcorn, but the BoG CMs are getting calls now and they were told their restaurant is turning to TS. I wonder if it’s because of the self-serve drinks during Breakfast and lunch?


----------



## kylenne

woody337 said:


> Serious question, what are we gonna do when this is all over??? This has consumed so much of our time for 3 months now.



Put on some shorts then eat a Mickey pretzel in front of a crying kid like the Childless Millennial(tm) I am.


----------



## msdaisy

Disneysoule said:


> Come on now.  Cosmic Rays has Sunny Eclipse!  I miss him!



When my daughter was about 2, we were eating there. She would clap every so often. We finally realized she was clapping for Sonny when he finished a song. It was the best!


----------



## RWinNOLA

Sad to see Tusker House is not in the list for Animal Kingdom.  Not surprised since it’s buffet but i was holding out hope that they may come up with a table service option.


----------



## Eric Smith

aweehughes said:


> Not the same as popcorn, but the BoG CMs are getting calls now and they were told their restaurant is turning to TS. I wonder if it’s because of the self-serve drinks during Breakfast and lunch?


It could also be the touchscreens that you order on for lunch.  I'm not sure if they use those for breakfast as well or not since we've never eaten breakfast there.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> 1. As always we have a report feature if you feel something needs to be looked at. With the speed of this thread lately I certainly can’t see everything.
> 2. Rumors are welcome and encouraged however I for one am not a fan of my cousins father’s uncle’s college roommate heard X.
> 3. Opinions being allowed are why this thread is so large and still open. If opinions weren’t allowed this entire website wouldn’t exist.
> 4. I’ve seen plenty of negative talk and people worried about different things.



People going around telling others how they’re supposed to feel is a little ridiculous. I’m speaking in defense of people that have had multiple planned trips cancelled. But they’re being told they need to be as happy as someone that hasn’t had a negative impact from the closure effecting their Disney trip and they shouldn’t have a negative opinion of rumors like park hopping being taken away because its not “official” yet.

Yes, theres a blocking feature, but if I blocked everyone that I disagreed with based on one topic, then it cancels out the potential of having a civil and informative conversation with that same person about another topic.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Eric Smith said:


> Back in January 2019, the cast member would give us our refills in a paper cup instead of putting it directly in the popcorn bucket.  I'd expect that they'll do something like this.



I saw this is what is happening with the resort mugs at Vero Beach. They give you your refill drink in a paper cup and the CM serves you. Guest can't do their own drink.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> Back in January 2019, the cast member would give us our refills in a paper cup instead of putting it directly in the popcorn bucket.  I'd expect that they'll do something like this.



That is what 6 flags is doing with their refillable mugs.   employees give you drink in a paper cup.


----------



## Mit88

Ninjagrrl said:


> See, I see it as :
> You presented an opinion.
> Others presented their opinion also, which differs from yours.
> You decided there was a mob mentality trying to squash negative opinions.
> They're all just opinions. No one attacked you.



Telling people how to feel emotionally  “Theres no need to be upset or angry until its officially announced” isnt an opinion


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised so many are excited for Electronic Umbrella opening. I thought the food was on the same level as Cosmic Rays?


It's supposed to be GONE! It's a small return of the old EPCOT.


----------



## mainedis214

Disneysoule said:


> Come on now.  Cosmic Rays has Sunny Eclipse!  I miss him!


Let's hope during the extended off time Sonny has been working on a whole new slew of puns that will go viral.  There is so much real and out of this world material for him to work with...


----------



## Anna_Sh

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It's supposed to be GONE! It's a small return of the old EPCOT.


Could it maybe return without the icky carpet?  Everything else can stay...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lotta questionable items on that list. Are we sure it's from a reputable source?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> People going around telling others how they’re supposed to feel is a little ridiculous. I’m speaking in defense of people that have had multiple planned trips cancelled. But they’re being told they need to be as happy as someone that hasn’t had a negative impact from the closure effecting their Disney trip and they shouldn’t have a negative opinion of rumors like park hopping being taken away because its not “official” yet.
> 
> Yes, theres a blocking feature, but if I blocked everyone that I disagreed with based on one topic, then it cancels out the potential of having a civil and informative conversation with that same person about another topic.


the last I'll say on this subject
You know you can't have a civil and informative conversation with a specific poster because they have demonstrated it's not possible, then just block them (ignore button) it's the easiest way.


----------



## BrianR

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This means I might actually try this place  strangers don't appeal to me. I don't like people-ing unless I'm at work and I have to.
> 
> I will consider this a substitute for my canceled trip to Munich



I hate to tell you, but it's not even on the same continent (figuratively and literally).



kylenne said:


> Put on some shorts then eat a Mickey pretzel in front of a crying kid like the Childless Millennial(tm) I am.



You can borrow my kids, I'll even throw in a gift card for extra pretzels and a popcorn bucket!


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Lotta questionable items on that list. Are we sure it's from a reputable source?


which list?


----------



## FatBambi

yulilin3 said:


> which list?


I think they mean the union list, but I could be wrong.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Hasn’t actually been demolished yet. I’m not sure if the interior saw any demo but the exterior is fully intact.


I’m wondering if nothing has been done if they decide to open it to have more food options. It’s a big place so easy to social distance.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> which list?


The CM union list, sorry was back reading and didn't quote it !


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BrianR said:


> I hate to tell you, but it's not even on the same continent (figuratively and literally).



 I'll take what I can get at this point    attempting to recreate all of my canceled international trips this year in the world showcase could be quite the hilarious adventure.


----------



## abnihon

Is anyone else wondering if Disney could delay park opening because of climbing covid cases in FL?


----------



## Krandor

At least tap house and Oga in DHS made the list.


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> The CM union list, sorry was back reading and didn't quote it !


It is from the CM FB page and those people have received call backs to work...I mean, I can only assume that's pretty credible


----------



## burg

The page count on this thread is increasing faster than the covid curve ... almost impossible to control!
Can we work to flatten the page counter?!?


----------



## Krandor

abnihon said:


> Is anyone else wondering if Disney could delay park opening because of climbing covid cases in FL?



Doubt it at this point.  They might lower capacity even more though


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I’m wondering if nothing has been done if they decide to open it to have more food options. It’s a big place so easy to social distance.




My thought, as well.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

abnihon said:


> Is anyone else wondering if Disney could delay park opening because of climbing covid cases in FL?



I'm voting Disney IT problems on the park reservation system taking so long.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

abnihon said:


> Is anyone else wondering if Disney could delay park opening because of climbing covid cases in FL?


I don't think they would... The train is steaming ahead. Stopping the process now would be fiscally disasterous.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> It is from the CM FB page and those people have received call backs to work...I mean, I can only assume that's pretty credible


Okay cool, that's encouraging.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> At least tap house and Oga in DHS made the list.


I skimmed right over looking for Baseline but now see it as SciFi & Taphouse now. SWEET.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Doubt it at this point.  They might lower capacity even more though



Especially since they havent announced a reopening capacity, and probably never intended to. That seems like the easiest solution

Which means more subtle “please cancel your trip” emails


----------



## Anna_Sh

abnihon said:


> Is anyone else wondering if Disney could delay park opening because of climbing covid cases in FL?


I think issues like this one are part of the reason that Disney is taking it so slow and setting up so many new procedures.  I doubt they’ll close again.


----------



## Disneysoule

burg said:


> The page count on this thread is increasing faster than the covid curve ... almost impossible to control!
> Can we work to flatten the page counter?!?


I was just wondering to myself if there is some kind of record for most pages ever on dis boards.  Does anyone know? If we haven’t broke the record yet we will as soon as the reservations go live!!


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> I skimmed right over looking for Baseline but now see it as SciFi & Taphouse now. SWEET.



Baseline is one of my favorite places in DHS to go take a break in the middle of the day.


----------



## pixieprincess925

jenjersnap said:


> Exactly! It’s ridiculous.  Although the box makes them look smaller than park ones?



yes, they are smaller. As are the cookie sandwiches.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> Baseline is one of my favorite places in DHS to go take a break in the middle of the day.




YES. Every trip we chill out at Baseline. It is our favorite spot at HS.


----------



## michellej47

JPM4 said:


> I’m guessing anyone with a value will be moved to pop. That’s actually a huge upgrade if the skyliner is running.




So do us Poppers get moved to mods??  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It's supposed to be GONE! It's a small return of the old EPCOT.


Too bad they tore down Club Cool


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneysoule said:


> I was just wondering to myself if there is some kind of record for most pages ever on dis boards.  Does anyone know? If we haven’t broke the record yet we will as soon as the reservations go live!!




I don't know, but this thread is like a family now. We're stuck together in the DIS Hall of Fame...


----------



## yulilin3

MDE is glitching


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't think they would... The train is steaming ahead. Stopping the process now would be fiscally disasterous.



I would follow up saying.. No Chance they don't open


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> MDE is glitching



I can't believe I'm excited about MDE glitches now


----------



## yulilin3

I'm hearing lots of merchandise CM getting recalled today


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> MDE is glitching



OKAY GUYS TIME TO PLAY! cast your votes now...

*Like* for IT Update

*Love* for Operational Change

*Laugh *for this means absolutely nothing


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> OKAY GUYS TIME TO PLAY! cast your votes now...
> 
> *Like* for IT Update
> 
> *Love* for Operational Change



What for "it's just a glitch"


----------



## Krandor

Let's not drift offtopic back to talking about the virus.   We don't want to incur the wrath of the mods


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> Everything Pop is the merchandise shop and food court area I believe.
> 
> I am not familiar but maybe the housekeeping for Pop is under a different union? It would make no sense to open food and beverage and merch at Pop without guests.


Maybe Disney is going to offer POP Petal pool as an alternative to SAB to guests staying at BC and BCV. Complimentary bus service.
No housekeeping suggests hotel part may stay closed


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I doubt Disney will change their reopening dates.  Some interestOmg news I just heard is that many physicians have petitioned the governor that face coverings become mandatory.  I hope this happens to lessen the spread.  So if you’re coming to Florida don’t be surprised that masks will be required everywhere.



Considering everyone on the board who's going to florida will be going for Disney anyway, I am sure they are way prepared for that one.. ;]


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> OKAY GUYS TIME TO PLAY! cast your votes now...
> 
> *Like* for IT Update
> 
> *Love* for Operational Change
> 
> *Laugh *for this means absolutely nothing





Krandor said:


> What for "it's just a glitch"



I made an update for you.


----------



## aweehughes

hereforthechurros said:


> Okay cool, that's encouraging.


Here’s the direct link to the post from the union. I forgot to include it in my original post.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273696992334622720


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Doingitagain

hereforthechurros said:


> Lotta questionable items on that list. Are we sure it's from a reputable source?


It is probably how Disney has them categorized or grouped in their system, and it isn't a 1:1 match with what we know.  But the CM's know.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273696992334622720



This wasnt a mandate already?


----------



## princesscinderella

I just got an email from Disney an hour ago letting me know about my upcoming trip while the parks are closed and that I can book dining reservations.     I got the same one twice in a 5 minute span.    Glad I have the DIS to keep me better informed than Disney itself


----------



## mcomber7

Do you all think Ronto Roasters is included?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> This wasnt a mandate already?


at least here the Gov has never mandated by Mayor Demings did. So maybe we will see him reverting the mandate,
DeSantis has a press conference at 5pm


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> at least here the Gov has never mandated by Mayor Demings did. So maybe we will see him reverting the mandate,
> DeSantis has a press conference at 5pm



I could have sworn California had a statewide mask mandate since we in NY have since mid-April. I knew Florida didnt.


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> at least here the Gov has never mandated by Mayor Demings did. So maybe we will see him reverting the mandate,
> DeSantis has a press conference at 5pm


It's for California, not Florida.


----------



## Racheldb

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> OKAY GUYS TIME TO PLAY! cast your votes now...
> 
> *Like* for IT Update
> 
> *Love* for Operational Change
> 
> *Laugh *for this means absolutely nothing


I've lost all hope.....definitely  means absolutely nothing


----------



## yulilin3

mcomber7 said:


> Do you all think Ronto Roasters is included?


Ronto shares the kitchen with Docking Bay so I think it's a possibility


----------



## Krandor




----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> I could have sworn California had a statewide mask mandate since we in NY have since mid-April. I knew Florida didnt.


Some counties in Florida had one during the height of the pandemic. They have since expired.

I could be wrong but the only county in Florida that has one is monroe county which is the Florida Keys.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

pixiedaisy said:


> You summed up my thoughts perfectly.  I was nearly crucified on a FB group for saying as much, but the lack of communication is unacceptable.  Disney is a business, not my friend.  I’m going to hold them to the same standard as other businesses, which have communicated.  If I were not on these boards or FB groups, I’d likely have no idea that my late July POP reservation will not go forward as planned.  Guests should not have to rely on rumors and message boards to get info. I’ve been loyal to Disney for 30+ years, but I’m starting to feel like that loyalty is taken for granted.  Telling me I should be grateful for anything Disney gives me would only fly if it were free.  I don’t expect anything, other than communication telling me my resort will be closed, if I will be cancelled, and what my rebooking options will be.


This reminds me of a similar pet peeve of mine.  I know it's become commonplace to refer to customers as "guests" in the hospitality industry, and that's fine so long as the provider doesn't think of themselves as a "host". Much like Disney is a business and not my friend, I want them (and every hotel, cruise line, etc.) to remember that I'm not their guest in the traditional sense of the word; I'm paying for the privilege of using their product.   If I'm invited to partake of what they're offering and only expected to bring a candle or a bottle of wine to show my appreciation, then they can treat me as a "guest", and forget that I'm primarily a customer.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> View attachment 502033


----------



## Spridell

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I’m not. Mostly because some have gone back to work this week, and many more have been given return to work dates. My husband works for Disney and is currently working from home, so I’m trying to think positive.


Right. 

With today's news of all these CM's being called back Disney is going full steam ahead. All things will open as planned.


----------



## Moliphino

Krandor said:


> At least tap house and Oga in DHS made the list.



Best of all, though: Nomad Lounge


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moliphino said:


> Best of all, though: Nomad Lounge



I close my eyes and pretend to be there frequently...


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> I close my eyes and pretend to be there frequently...



And play the music, too.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CA3WYemDwNt/


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't know, but this thread is like a family now. We're stuck together in the DIS Hall of Fame...


I know. I’m usually on the community board, but those topics boring now!


----------



## Bjn10

So thank goodness we didn’t have to make FP because our internet went out at 7am this morning


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I know. I’m usually on the community board, but those topics boring now!




Too much nastiness over there. I have so many of them on ignore that the threads no longer make sense.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Moliphino said:


> Best of all, though: Nomad Lounge


I am so excited to try it!! First time with no DDp... So lounges, here I come!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Moliphino said:


> And play the music, too.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CA3WYemDwNt/




True story: I just asked my husband if he could pick one place at WDW to be in RIGHT NOW where would he pick. He said Nomad Lounge. I told him I can almost hear the music.

I married the right person.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am so excited to try it!! First time with no DDp... So lounges, here I come!


You won't be disappointed.  We love sitting there for an hour in the afternoons and getting a couple drinks.  it's only a bit off of the main path to Pandora, but you'd never really be able to tell.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> This wasnt a mandate already?


No. County by county could decide. For those looking at going to DLR it means expect to wear a mask indoors everywhere you go in CA. Disney already required it but now everyone will. (Enforcement/penalties are not part of the mandate at this time so if you are taking a trip specifically because you think everyone will be masked at all indoor locations reconsider, you could still definitely come across unmasked folks.)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I could have sworn California had a statewide mask mandate since we in NY have since mid-April. I knew Florida didnt.


Absolutely did not. Now we do.


----------



## MickeyEars

Why can Chef Mickey’s be on the list as family style and my ‘Ohana can’t? I’m so sad.


----------



## MickeyEars

And where is Yak and Yeti?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyEars said:


> And where is Yak and Yeti?


Yak and Yeti is third party, wouldn't be added with the Union notice


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Yak and Yeti is third party, wouldn't be added with the Union notice


Much like some of the World Showcase restaurants.


----------



## MickeyEars

Oh okay...
I feel better about that one but I’m still upset about ‘Ohana.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mal6586 said:


> That was me. My roommate's has been extended, but not mine yet.


My husbands out of state platinum AP was set to expire July 2. I checked around 11 am CST and his disappeared for a second, then came back extended to Oct 27. That also means he got the full length of park closure added on, not just from the first day of park closure until his pass expired (so he got 9 "extra" days).

As of 3:15 pm CST, my and our 4 kids' out of state platinum APs which are set to expire in November have not yet been extended.


----------



## princesscinderella

MickeyEars said:


> And where is Yak and Yeti?


yak and yeti is run by Landry’s so that’s probably why it’s not on the list


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just got an email from my Dreams TA just telling people to get ready. Much like what Disney said recently about having your MDE ready to go.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Too much nastiness over there. I have so many of them on ignore that the threads no longer make sense.



Ive entered one community board thread and did the grandpa Abe exit. It’s the 4th floor of Parks and Rec in there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Ive entered one community board thread and did the grandpa Abe exit. It’s the 4th floor of Parks and Rec in there.



Perfect description!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> At the most basic, I think if they had two more options, a refund for the remainder of the pass or the ability to put your pass on hold until you choose to reactivate and continue, that along with the two existing options would cover everybody. People using their pass while the parks are like they are would be doing so by their own choice, and anyone not happy with the state of the parks could sit out without penalty.
> 
> I don’t want anything extra, or “free” days. I think expecting them to blanket extend everyone for months to a year is unrealistic. I just don’t want to take a hit on what I purchased way before any of this was a consideration.


I think that would be fair.  It's not the answer that I would jump for joy over, but I actually have expected them to come up with that scenario.  If they did that, I would probably cancel my August trip, because all things considered, I would prefer to come back when everything is up and running next year.  If my pass, which is scheduled to expire on 8/24, is only extended thru the Fall, then I may as well make the trip in August because I already have commitments in Sept-Nov.


----------



## armerida

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My husbands out of state platinum AP was set to expire July 2. I checked around 11 am CST and his disappeared for a second, then came back extended to Oct 27. That also means he got the full length of park closure added on, not just from the first day of park closure until his pass expired (so he got 9 "extra" days).
> 
> As of 3:15 pm CST, my and our 4 kids' out of state platinum APs which are set to expire in November have not yet been extended.


I just called the VIPassholder line bc our platinum passes are set to expire August 4 and they haven’t been updated. CM said not to worry, that AP should be extended before the new reservation system launches...He’dbetter be right, we have a mid-August onsite trip!


----------



## bks9581

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got an email from my Dreams TA just telling people to get ready. Much like what Disney said recently about having your MDE ready to go.



I really hope we have at least 12 hours of notice before things go live. I can't sit here all evening and don't want to miss out on something.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Has anyone seen this alert about tickets on the Disney site? I’m not sure if it’s new or if it really means anything but I hadn’t seen it before so I was wondering if it might be an indicator ticket sales might start again


----------



## LSUmiss

I was hoping we would know exactly what attractions will be open before we select park days, but I guess that’s a lot to ask .


----------



## Mit88

bks9581 said:


> I really hope we have at least 12 hours of notice before things go live. I can't sit here all evening and don't want to miss out on something.


My buddy is a DVC member but hasn’t gotten an AP yet. I told him that getting an AP for his August trip might be the only way to ensure an entrance into the parks, but told him to wait on getting one until more info comes out. I hope for his sake, and my sanity that there’s more than 12 hours notice.   But I don’t think they’re going to roll out more than 30 days advance on reservations. Hope I’m not wrong.


----------



## JBeaty0507

DPB needs to quit posting anything not related to reopening....it’s starting to take years off my life.


----------



## LSUmiss

So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?



It was implied.   At least that’s how I took it.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?



Thats what I gathered. But that could have been because of some of the resort news and restaurants news that came a little earlier


----------



## JPM4

LSUmiss said:


> So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?


Yeah but she’s also on pacific time. Ahhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Marionnette

Mzpalmtree said:


> View attachment 502044
> Has anyone seen this alert about tickets on the Disney site? I’m not sure if it’s new or if it really means anything but I hadn’t seen it before so I was wondering if it might be an indicator ticket sales might start again


I saw it last week when I was looking at APs.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Perdita&Pongo said:


> No ‘Ohana.


I also noticed that. I wonder why? If they can do family style elsewhere...


----------



## rpb718

JPM4 said:


> Yeah but she’s also on pacific time. Ahhhhhhhh!!



Oy.  Now I need to check this thread every 30 minutes from now until 11pm.  When it jumps 20 pages between visits I'll know the news has hit and was good news.  If it's bad news, then I'd expect 30 pages between visits.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?


She posted it yesterday morning in regards to yesterday at noon, is how I read it...so it would be moot at this point...unless Im missing something..


----------



## SaintsManiac

This just popped up on FB. Not sure how newsworthy it is.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...FIu6vfxn7UrKB4YfVlCZs_OSHuVmh0C9RDZQyMbiH1S60


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> But how will Pop people ever deal with all us Riff Raff from the other values? And OMG what if some Moderate Riff Raff are placed at Pop?!!!!


 we're booked for CBR. Idk how I'd feel about being moved to Pop (we've only ever stayed mod or deluxe).


----------



## Eric Smith

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I also noticed that. I wonder why? If they can do family style elsewhere...


It might be more difficult with the way they cook the skewers of meat in the middle of the restaurant.  They'd have to cook them and then take them back to the kitchen to plate.  
It may be difficult to get that quantity of meat right away.  
With only the DVC portion of the Polynesian open, they may think that there won't be enough guests in the hotel to keep both Kona and 'Ohana busy.


----------



## Raggou

So i think i caught up all we got from the union was more Disney restaurants opening ya? Seems like thats it


----------



## Rosanne

LSUmiss said:


> So I don’t understand the pp with the 8pm exercising tweet. Is it supposed to mean we are expecting news this afternoon?


All I know is I've got an essential errand to run and will be gone for 3 hours. Disney... do not do to me what you did before and make a window of a few minutes (when they announced when parks would open and almost immediately shut down the ability to make resort reservations).


----------



## Dulcee

Mzpalmtree said:


> View attachment 502044
> Has anyone seen this alert about tickets on the Disney site? I’m not sure if it’s new or if it really means anything but I hadn’t seen it before so I was wondering if it might be an indicator ticket sales might start again


I saw this two ish days ago


----------



## MickeyEars

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I also noticed that. I wonder why? If they can do family style elsewhere...


Exactly...If they can do Chef Mickey’s and Biergarten family style why not ‘Ohana? It makes no sense.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> This just popped up on FB. Not sure how newsworthy it is.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...FIu6vfxn7UrKB4YfVlCZs_OSHuVmh0C9RDZQyMbiH1S60


Timely post I think. Not only for possible pending news but the way Florida is trending.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> we're booked for CBR. Idk how I'd feel about being moved to Pop (we've only ever stayed mod or deluxe).


I would hope if mods aren't consolidated at a mod they are upgraded to a deluxe or dvc. If they did put you at Pop I would expect them to adjust the price for you.


----------



## nkosiek

Rosanne said:


> All I know is I've got an essential errand to run and will be gone for 3 hours. Disney... do not do to me what you did before and make a window of a few minutes (when they announced when parks would open and almost immediately shut down the ability to make resort reservations).


I don't think they'll open anything up right upon dropping news. You'll be safe that way.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/


----------



## HokieRaven5

Hopefully Columbia Harbour House reopens. That upstairs area is great for a break in the day. Though I won't be surprised if it stays closed either.

We will find it all out soon.

Edit: Removed the shared kitchen because of clear confusion over anything there.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Timely post I think. Not only for possible pending news but the way Florida is trending.


From the article 
As exciting as this moment is for all of us, we are still in the early days of our phased approach. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments based on the guidance of local government and health authorities. And in the coming weeks, we will share additional details about the policies and procedures that our guests can expect when we reopen our domestic theme parks.


----------



## vinotinto

aweehughes said:


> *NEWS*!!
> This was just posted by the 737 local on their FB page:
> 
> 
> Last night, we got some exciting news! Disney informed the Union about the next wave of openings and recall. Today, Disney will start to call workers to return to the following locations. Some are to return to work on June 28, others are to return on July 5. The Disney HR person calling you will tell you the date you need to return.
> 
> Remember that the Union agreement requires Disney to follow seniority for each job and location. For information about what the Union agreement says, watch the videos posted on this Facebook page from May 30 and June 1 in English, español and kreyol.
> 
> Also, remember that Disney is not calling back all of the workers in every location immediately. The most senior workers will return first. More will return as guests return to the parks and hotels. If they do not call you, you remain on furlough until a future wave of recalls.
> 
> This list of locations will provoke many questions. Please write your comments below. We will meet with Disney to negotiate and resolve the many issues that will come up during the re-opening process.
> 
> You can call Local 737 at 407-857-0737.
> 
> **PARKS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom**
> Africa Bars
> Africa Stands
> Asia Bars
> Asia Stands
> Central Bakery
> Creature Comforts
> Discovery Island Bars
> Flame Tree BBQ
> Food Handlers
> Harambe Market
> Nomads
> Outdoor Foods
> Restaurantosaurus & Bar
> Satu'li
> Tiffins
> 
> **Magic Kingdom**
> Adventureland Stewarding
> Be Our Guest (TSR only - no QSR)
> Central Bakery
> Cone Shop
> Cosmic Ray's
> Food Handlers
> Jungle Skipper
> Liberty Square
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Outdoor Foods
> Pecos Bill's
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Plaza Restaurant
> Tony's Town Square
> 
> **Epcot**
> Coral Reef
> Electric Umbrella
> Festivals
> Food Handlers
> Fountain View
> Garden Grill
> Liberty Inn
> Production Bakery
> Regal Eagle
> Sunshine Seasons
> *Le Cellier
> *Biergarten (Family Style)
> *Norway (Non-Tipped only)
> *Rose & Crown
> The * means no international workers. Local workers only for now.
> 
> **Hollywood Studios**
> Backlot Express
> Brown Derby
> Culinary Support
> Docking Bay
> Food Handlers
> Galaxy Edge Culinary & Stewarding
> Mama Melrose
> Ogas Cantina & Carts
> Outdoor Foods
> PizzeRizzo
> Prime Time
> Production Bakery
> QSR Stewarding
> Sci Fi & Tap House
> Sunset Blvd.
> Tap House
> Trolley Car Café
> Tune In Lounge
> 
> **Disney Springs**
> Deluxe Burger
> Food Trucks Culinary
> Hangar Bar
> Outdoor Vending
> Patisserie
> 
> **RESORTS**
> 
> **Animal Kingdom Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Mara
> Sanaa
> 
> **Boardwalk**
> Food Handlers
> Quick Service
> Trattoria Al Forno
> 
> **Contemporary**
> Bakery Culinary
> Bay Lake Tower Bartenders
> California Grill
> Chef Mickey's (Family Style)
> Contempo Café
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Sand Bar
> The Wave
> 
> **Coronado Springs**
> Barcelona Lounge
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Stewarding
> 
> **Ft. Wilderness**
> Food Handlers
> Meadows Snack Bar
> Pioneer Hall Culinary
> Stewarding
> 
> **Grand Floridian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Gasparilla Grill
> Grand Café
> Housekeeping
> Narcoosee's
> Pool Bars
> Room Service
> Service Bar
> 
> **Old Key West**
> Food Handlers
> Goods to Go
> Olivia's
> 
> **Polynesian**
> Bakery Culinary
> Captain Cook's
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Phones
> Kona Café
> 
> **Pop Century**
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Everything Pop
> Food Handlers
> Petals Pool Bar
> 
> **Riviera**
> Food Handlers
> Le Petit Café
> Pastry Culinary
> Primo Piatto
> Topolino's
> 
> **Saratoga Springs**
> Artist Palette
> Culinary
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping Runners
> 
> **Wilderness Lodge**
> Food Handlers
> Whispering Canyon
> 
> **Yacht & Beach**
> Ale & Compass
> Beaches & Cream
> Culinary & Stewarding
> Catering Culinary & Stewarding
> Food Handlers
> Housekeeping
> Market QSR
> Martha's Vineyard Lounge
> Private Dining



This is exciting! 

Some of these were on the previous recalled list for the June 22 opening. Some that were on the June 22 list are not on this list, for example, the Poly bars. I NEED THE POLY BARS!


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> As exciting as this moment is for all of us, we are still in the early days of our phased approach. We will continue to monitor the situation and make adjustments based on the guidance of local government and health authorities. And in the coming weeks, we will share additional details about the policies and procedures that our guests can expect when we reopen our domestic theme parks.



Yep...it's easy to have euphoria while things are still very fluid in our state.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got an email from my Dreams TA just telling people to get ready. Much like what Disney said recently about having your MDE ready to go.



they should send a note that literally just says "Soon!!!!!"


----------



## A2DisneyMom

So, I’ve missed about 30 pages since this morning (!) and this may have been brought up, but we’re active AP with a July 13th-24th split stay and when I go to my “search dates” under “add dining”, exactly the 13th-24th is shaded on my calendar.  Has it always been this way in the website?  I usually make reservations on the app so I’m not sure.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> they should send a note that literally just says "Soon!!!!!"



It does say that! I didn't want to paste it and have everyone freak out. lol


----------



## vinotinto

Moliphino said:


> Best of all, though: Nomad Lounge


YAAASSSS, Nomad's! And Cali Grill! And Baseline Tap!


----------



## princesscinderella

HokieRaven5 said:


> Hopefully Columbia Harbour House reopens since it shares a kitchen with Liberty Tree Tavern will re-open. That upstairs area is great for a break in the day. Though I won't be surprised if it stays closed either.
> 
> We will find it all out soon.



I’m almost 100% positive Columbia does not share a kitchen with liberty tree.  Liberty tree shares with skipper cantina.


----------



## Spridell

princesscinderella said:


> I’m almost 100% positive Columbia does not share a kitchen with liberty tree.  Liberty tree shares with skipper cantina.


I think its liberty tree and diamond horseshoe that share. 

Don't think skipper does too


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> they should send a note that literally just says "Soon!!!!!"


----------



## Dsny4fun

MickeyEars said:


> And where is Yak and Yeti?


I didn't see Yachtsman on the list either


----------



## Spaceguy55

I noticed about the last 40+ pages have no mention of you know what..


----------



## DougLovesYou

TheMaxRebo said:


> they *soon soon* a *soon* that literally just  *soons *"Soon!!!!!"


Forgive me, I'm losing my mind and am just seeing soons everywhere now


----------



## HokieRaven5

Spridell said:


> I think its liberty tree and diamond horseshoe that share.
> 
> Don't think skipper does too



Yeah may have mis-put my dining establishment. Edited my post to reflect that. Blame that testa guy for putting it on his site.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dsny4fun said:


> I didn't see Yachtsman on the list either


Yachtsman isn't going to open because the NBA will be occupying Yacht Club for a while. It will be closed to outside guests.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

deleted - shared kitchen confusion


----------



## CastAStone

LSUmiss said:


> I was hoping we would know exactly what attractions will be open before we select park days, but I guess that’s a lot to ask .


I thought @yulilin3 had figured out a trick for that about 300 pages ago using the park hours page? I don't remember the details.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yachtsman isn't going to open because the NBA will be occupying Yacht Club for a while. It will be closed to outside guests.


Then maybe it will open up after 10/12 ?  my trip isn't until 11/29 so there's still hope!


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> I thought @yulilin3 had figured out a trick for that about 300 pages ago using the park hours page? I don't remember the details.


it's just looking at the calendar you pick the park and then attractions or entertainment and it gives whats open and whats not. Now how accurate that is? IDK
They are still showing the water parks as opening so...


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dsny4fun said:


> Then maybe it will open up after 10/12 ?  my trip isn't until 11/29 so there's still hope!


We'll be there at the same time 11/28-12/5. I'm hoping a lot more stuff opens by then also.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yachtsman isn't going to open because the NBA will be occupying Yacht Club for a while. It will be closed to outside guests.



We knew this, yet I’m pretty sure those callbacks included Ale & Compass and the YC QS (name is escaping me). Might be wrong but I don’t want to go back and check, sorry.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

rteetz said:


> Timely post I think. Not only for possible pending news but the way Florida is trending.



I've only looked at bits and pieces of Florida COVID news, but it doesn't look good. Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will delay opening if cases continue to increase over next several days?


----------



## Skippyboo

Oga’s Canteen - interesting to see how many people they let in since they were jamming people in there pre Covid. Wonder if the cut the time allowed down or limit it to one drink instead of 2?


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> it's just looking at the calendar you pick the park and then attractions or entertainment and it gives whats open and whats not. Now how accurate that is? IDK
> They are still showing the water parks as opening so...


I am shocked they would release the reservation system before allowing the early July reservations to modify. There are quite a few People that have trips where opening falls in the middle of their trip.


----------



## hertamaniac

Dr. Pino and Mayor Demmings are on live.

https://newsroom.ocfl.net/watch-orange-tv/


----------



## Aeralie

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah may have mis-put my dining establishment. Edited my post to reflect that. Blame that testa guy for putting it on his site.



Sorry if this doesn’t help clarify, but the Skipper and Liberty/Horseshoe kitchens -are- contiguous, however, and do share some commons storage areas.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

DGsAtBLT said:


> We knew this, yet I’m pretty sure those callbacks included Ale & Compass and the YC QS (name is escaping me). Might be wrong but I don’t want to go back and check, sorry.


Probably for the players.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273721073700397061


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> it's just looking at the calendar you pick the park and then attractions or entertainment and it gives whats open and whats not. Now how accurate that is? IDK
> They are still showing the water parks as opening so...


Just to go step by step.
I go to the website. Drop down menu for MK, pick attractions and then put 7/11 it shows everything operating minus CB, HOP< Liberty Boat, CoP and Tiki
Entertainment wise it shows everything operating minus: Casey pianist, Citizens of Main Street, Dapper Dans, FoF, HEA, Let the Magic Begin, Philharmonic, Trolley Show, MRFF, MiSi, OUAT, and most but not all of the meet and greets

again not sure this will be but at least it has the correct times by park
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/animal-kingdom/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> I've only looked at bits and pieces of Florida COVID news, but it doesn't look good. Does anyone think there is a chance Disney will delay opening if cases continue to increase over next several days?



Never say never.

Personally I don’t think it’s super likely, but I do think the COVID numbers could impact experiences on property (with Disney maybe needing to close and modify things on the fly). Something to mentally prepare for for anyone going in the near future IMO.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



Well there is our news for the day.  See everrybody back here tomorrow.  Same mouse time same mouse channel


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/t-re...ests-positive-for-covid-19-at-disney-springs/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/t-re...ests-positive-for-covid-19-at-disney-springs/


this was posted here yesterday. Remember? the link from "you know who"


----------



## princesscinderella

Skippyboo said:


> Oga’s Canteen - interesting to see how many people they let in since they were jamming people in there pre Covid. Wonder if the cut the time allowed down or limit it to one drink instead of 2?



I don’t think they will reduce the drink number.  They will make more money allowing two drinks, because they will have already spent the time looking at the menu to know what they want next vs a whole new set of guests who need time to figure out what they want.  If it’s not too crowded they can fill the orders very quickly to keep it moving.  Plus there’s limited seating so it’s not exactly made for hanging out and relaxing.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> this was posted here yesterday. Remember? the link from "you know who"


Right but not from BlogMickey and they tried to reach out for comment based on the reports that T-Rex managers tried to cover it up.


----------



## yulilin3

Mandatory face masks in Orange Co by EO


----------



## Raggou

Krandor said:


> Well there is our news for the day.  See everrybody back here tomorrow.  Same mouse time same mouse channel



LTT fan?


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> this was posted here yesterday. Remember? the link from "you know who"


yeah old news.  lol  But thanks for bringing it back up rteez.  hahahaha


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Just checked MDE and my and my kids' platinum APs have (finally) been extended (originally 11/23 now 3/20/21).

It'll be interesting to see what happens with the resorts. We're booked for CBR, obviously not included on the newest CM callback list. We go enough (and it's only DH and me in July/Aug) that at this point, I honestly don't much care where they put us, as long as we have a room. Although, I guess I'd be disappointed if we were for some reason moved to a value (don't see that happening), or if we had to pay any up charges if moved to a deluxe (also doesn't seem likely). I do understand other peoples frustration in not knowing yet which resorts we'll all be in (I'd feel more urgent about needing info if we had kids going with us, or needed any special room accommodations).


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Orange County is committed to keeping businesses open such as Disney according to the mayors briefing.  Face masks now mandated for Orange County.  Hope this isn’t OT    I don’t mean it to be


----------



## Nightmarefandom

yulilin3 said:


> Mandatory face masks in Orange Co by EO


Needed to be done


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Mandatory face masks in Orange Co by EO


Did they say anything about cases in Orange?  I know a lot of the rise was down south is it still?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Nightmarefandom said:


> Needed to be done


Agree


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273727731172282369


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Mandatory face masks in Orange Co by EO



He also explains that if the numbers don't trend downward, further restrictions/measures will be implemented.


----------



## yulilin3

Nightmarefandom said:


> Needed to be done


yes, funny is that he's blaming young people but when I go out I usually see mostly older people not wearing. But it is definitely necessary


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they say anything about cases in Orange?  I know a lot of the rise was down south is it still?


Up 316 in one day in Orange County.   Lots of young people around the UCF area.  Sorry I’m OT


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

With the mandatory mask thing can Disney still have the relaxation zones? 

I'd think as long as they are outside it would be okay... but this may mean no inside zones...


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> With the mandatory mask thing can Disney still have the relaxation zones?
> 
> I'd think as long as they are outside it would be okay... but this may mean no inside zones...


I don’t believe Universal has inside zones do they?


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> He also explains that if the numbers don't trend downward, further restrictions/measures will be implemented.



I really dont think he will close things down though.  He would need the OK from the Governor.  I just dont think the Governor would agree to that at this time.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they say anything about cases in Orange?  I know a lot of the rise was down south is it still?


this is the Orange Co press briefing. So all the numbers are for Orange Co


----------



## hertamaniac

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Up 316 in one day in Orange County.   Lots of young people around the UCF area.  Sorry I’m OT



Average age has dropped significantly over the past two weeks (it's now 29).  I'm done posting on this topic tonight.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...ahead-of-theme-park-reservation-system-debut/



I'm thinking this is a timely re-post.  Nudge nudge, wink wink, know what I mean.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe Universal has inside zones do they?


I have no idea about UO but we had done some speculation about indoor areas that Disney might use probably a few hundred pages back at this point


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe Universal has inside zones do they?


not completely enclosed, the most closed up one is the old Simbad theater, think Indiana Jones like theater


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

.


Spaceguy55 said:


> Didn't see Casey's and BOG is only dinner for now...


and so few restaurants at Epcot.  Are most of the ones not listed run by third parties?


----------



## Raggou

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe Universal has inside zones do they?



Technically one zone is in the old sinbad theater which is inside/outside with a giant awning


----------



## merry_nbright

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe Universal has inside zones do they?



They do. They have U Rest stations.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Spridell said:


> I really dont think he will close things down though.  He would need the OK from the Governor.  I just dont think the Governor would agree to that at this time.


Just said he asked the governor to issue a statewide mandate.


----------



## rteetz

merry_nbright said:


> They do. They have U Rest stations.


I know that. I meant inside a building.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/t-re...ests-positive-for-covid-19-at-disney-springs/



Lump this into the "Bad PR" column, right at the top of the list.


----------



## Mit88

merry_nbright said:


> They do. They have U Rest stations.



Inside the abandoned Sinbad show building.

Their initial proposal didn’t have the URest in it. They seem to have gotten the idea for it after Disney said they’d be having the mask-less stations


----------



## Spridell

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> With the mandatory mask thing can Disney still have the relaxation zones?
> 
> I'd think as long as they are outside it would be okay... but this may mean no inside zones...



The mayor said Public places.  With Disney being private property technically this would not apply to them.  Technically that is.

The rumor is Diamond Horsehoe for the indoor relaxation zone.  I think its still possible that will happen.


----------



## Doingitagain

Spridell said:


> The mayor said Public places.  With Disney being private property technically this would not apply to them.  Technically that is.


I believe it will be anywhere you interact with the public, vs at your home.  So it would apply to Disney.


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Just said he asked the governor to issue a statewide mandate.



I hate politics and dont want to get it into it, always hated it from birth LOL but...  I dont think Desantis will mandate it.  IMO


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> The mayor said Public places.  With Disney being private property technically this would not apply to them.  Technically that is.
> 
> The rumor is Diamond Horsehoe for the indoor relaxation zone.  I think its still possible that will happen.


I'd rather see Tomorrowland Terrace, it's much larger and open air.  Diamond Horseshoe makes me nervous as it' not very big.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they say anything about cases in Orange?  I know a lot of the rise was down south is it still?





Orange 3,900/+316/48/3,852/102,859 [county]* [state] 
Numbers left to right are... 

Total cases/new today/deaths/active cases/tests


----------



## yulilin3

Doingitagain said:


> I believe it will be anywhere you interact with the public, vs at your home.  So it would apply to Disney.


doesn't really matter since DIsney has already said masks are mandatory


----------



## Bjn10

Ok quick thought I think PH will be allowed hear me out on the DL reservation system it list parks for morning and afternoon. I see a system wear if you want to PH you choose 2 parks however if park one is MK you have to tap out before a time to access park 2. They could also have it wear if you don’t get a park on a day you can be put on a wait list and they alert you via MDE if a spot opens


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I know that. I meant inside a building.


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> I'd rather see Tomorrowland Terrace, it's much larger and open air.  Diamond Horseshoe makes me nervous as it' not very big.


The rumor said they would both be used as rest stations.  They’ll need a few in Magic Kingdom.


----------



## yulilin3

The poor Mayor sounds exhausted. Its such a simple thing to do, and if you want your city/state/country to open its needed right now. 
And that's all I'm gonna say about that (Forrest Gump)


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Spridell said:


> I hate politics and dont want to get it into it, always hated it from birth LOL but...  I dont think Desantis will mandate it.  IMO


I hate politics, too.  It never ends well. I’m on the other end thinking De Santis will mandate it.  At least I hope he does.  Enough politics.  Don’t want to be kicked off board.


----------



## Spridell

chicagoshannon said:


> I'd rather see Tomorrowland Terrace, it's much larger and open air.  Diamond Horseshoe makes me nervous as it' not very big.


i think that was was the other rumored place


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I'd rather see Tomorrowland Terrace, it's much larger and open air.  Diamond Horseshoe makes me nervous as it' not very big.


I like Tomorrowland Terrace, Storybook Circus tent, old smoking section in Adventureland, and Market Street on Main Street


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> yes, funny is that he's blaming young people but when I go out I usually see mostly older people not wearing. But it is definitely necessary



When young folks don't wear - it's on purpose.  When older folks don't wear - it's just because we forgot.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Just said he asked the governor to issue a statewide mandate.



Never happen.  When is the convention now?


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> yes, funny is that he's blaming young people but when I go out I usually see mostly older people not wearing. But it is definitely necessary


Probably because young people are mainly the ones posting pictures of their maskless faces to the world


----------



## Spridell

The following people will be exempt from the order:


Persons under the age of 2
Persons for whom a face covering would cause impairment due to an existing health condition
Persons working in a profession who do not have face-to-face interactions with the public
Persons working in a profession where use of a face covering will not be compatible with the duties of the profession
Persons exercising while observing social distancing per CDC guidelines
The difference with Disney's policy and OC policy is, OC will exempt people who have health conditions where as I believe Disney said tough luck to that


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> i think that was was the other rumored place


and I wouldn't doubt the circus tent in Fantasyland.  That seems like the easiest choice to me.


----------



## Mit88

Just have the peoplemover as the mask free zone. You get a breeze. Cars are spaced out enough and seats are face to face


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

I know Disney has said masks for anyone over age 2. What's the new county mandate?


----------



## yulilin3

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I know Disney has said masks for anyone over age 2. What's the new county mandate?


same


----------



## LALA2020

Below is a quote from a TA in the U.K. I didn’t pick up on this wording change re fireworks and parades. What did it say before? Is this more or less hopeful of parades and fireworks returning sooner rather than later?

This site will give you all the correct information regarding the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort. It slightly changed yesterday to advise on parades and fireworks ‘will return at a later date’ and character meet and greets will be ‘temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight you during your visit’

This official website is the best place to stay up to date with factual news on Walt Disney World. The parks do not open for another 4 weeks, and a lot can change.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bjn10 said:


> Ok quick thought I think PH will be allowed hear me out on the DL reservation system it list parks for morning and afternoon. I see a system wear if you want to PH you choose 2 parks however if park one is MK you have to tap out before a time to access park 2. They could also have it wear if you don’t get a park on a day you can be put on a wait list and they alert you via MDE if a spot opens


DLR & WDW are very different setups. No transport and crazy easy to go between parks at DLR.

And like heck IT can get it together enough for wait lists and MDE to tell you if a spot opens.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> I like Tomorrowland Terrace, Storybook Circus tent, old smoking section in Adventureland, and Market Street on Main Street


ooh I like Market Street!  Old smoking section is pretty small but could work for a short break.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LALA2020 said:


> Below is a quote from a TA in the U.K. I didn’t pick up on this wording change re fireworks and parades. What did it say before? Is this more or less hopeful of parades and fireworks returning sooner rather than later?
> 
> ⚠This site will give you all the correct information regarding the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort. It slightly changed yesterday to advise on parades and fireworks ‘will return at a later date’ and character meet and greets will be ‘temporarily unavailable, but characters will still be in our parks to entertain and delight you during your visit’
> 
> ⚠This official website is the best place to stay up to date with factual news on Walt Disney World. The parks do not open for another 4 weeks, and a lot can change.


Fireworks are so gone they went to the effort to program them out of the app so no, I see no hope here.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> Its been let go. No need to rehash it by bringing it up


That's WAY too many syllables for that line, anyway.


----------



## Spridell

Demmings said he doesn't think anything will be shutdown in Florida anytime soon.  "Hospitals would have to get to critical condition for that and they are nowhere near that"


----------



## rteetz

I have Disney parks on alerts for twitter and they keep tweeting and retweeting the health guidelines today....


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Fireworks are so gone they went to the effort to program them out of the app so no, I see no hope here.


I still see it on my MDE


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That's WAY too many syllables for that line, anyway.



You dont add more o’s to “go” because then it just turns to goo


----------



## CastAStone

Here’s a very reliable insider saying don’t read too much into the location that you see listed in the cast callbacks (and expressing skepticism re:T-Rex)


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> Here’s a very reliable insider saying don’t read too much into the location that you see listed in the cast callbacks.
> View attachment 502068


yep been saying this all afternoon> It's just calls by location CM maybe being transferred the same thing with the lack of call for housekeeping at Pop


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> Here’s a very reliable insider saying don’t read too much into the location that you see listed in the cast callbacks (and expressing skepticism re:T-Rex)
> View attachment 502068



Every time someone either talks about, or posts something from Marni on WDWMagic, my mind immediately goes to Halloweentown


----------



## Makmak

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That's WAY too many syllables for that line, anyway.


Adding more of the letter o doesn’t impact syllables


----------



## yulilin3

After that press conference I don't think we'll see any new news today


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Well I do hope Le Cellier really is going to open. I'd like to finally get to eat there without the fear of accidentally picking up my neighbor's fork. 

It would be compensation for getting stuck with an entirely Epcot vacation if that's the only park I can get. Social distancing at Le Cellier and Biergarten and another chance to ride Spaceship Earth before the rehab and I'll be happy enough.


----------



## wareagle57

seems like I missed something. Is there a page I should start on for today’s news? Why are people talking about no fireworks? We already knew that.


----------



## Raggou

wareagle57 said:


> seems like I missed something. Is there a page I should start on for today’s news? Why are people talking about no fireworks? We already knew that.



I don’t think there is any massive news today after catching up. Happy to be corrected though... each day that ticks by without the reservation system at this point is wild to me. Especially with the parks opening very soon again.


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> After that press conference I don't think we'll see any new news today



Why is that? I was not able to watch


----------



## yulilin3

Janet McDonald said:


> Why is that? I was not able to watch


just the OC mayor gave report on some not so great numbers and issued an EO requiring people to wear masks at all times within the county
I don't think Disney would follow up with "hey we are getting ready to open this is what you need to do" post
Just to add remember you can check last page of this thread for actual news of the day https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...pdates-news-only.3802762/page-3#post-61962999


----------



## CastAStone

wareagle57 said:


> seems like I missed something. Is there a page I should start on for today’s news? Why are people talking about no fireworks? We already knew that.





Raggou said:


> I don’t think there is any massive news today after catching up. Happy to be corrected though... each day that ticks by without the reservation system at this point is wild to me. Especially with the parks opening very soon again.


Biggest news today is Pop Century resort staff recalled. We have no guarantees they are being recalled *to Pop Century*, but I mean, they probably are.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> just the OC mayor gave report on some not so great numbers and issued an EO requiring people to wear masks at all times within the county
> I don't think Disney would follow up with "hey we are getting ready to open this is what you need to do" post



I bet that is why we got the update from Disney's Chief medical officer and why Disney keeps retweeting it.

THey probably got the heads up today the News conference was not going to be pretty.


----------



## Jroceagles

Spridell said:


> I hate politics and dont want to get it into it, always hated it from birth LOL but...  I dont think Desantis will mandate it.  IMO


I just want him to lift NJ NY and CT restrictions so i can get excited for our trip!


----------



## Spridell

Jroceagles said:


> I just want him to lift NJ NY and CT restrictions so i can get excited for our trip!



I really think they will before the parks open

but...........

Will there be a tit for tat war between the 2 governors.  Cuomo said today he is thinking of quarantine anyone that comes from Florida to NY. 

This is why politics SUCK!!


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> I really think they will before the parks open
> 
> but...........
> 
> Will there be a tit for tat war between the 2 governors.  Cuomo said today he is thinking of quarantine anyone that comes from Florida to NY.
> 
> This is why politics SUCK!!



eh, I don’t think so. DeSantis knows they need the tri state area to get their tourism economy full back up and running.


----------



## unbanshee

Jroceagles said:


> I just want him to lift NJ NY and CT restrictions so i can get excited for our trip!



It's currently set to expire before the parks reopen

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tri-...t-to-expire-before-disney-theme-parks-reopen/


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I still see it on my MDE


I meant the home page when you open the app


----------



## LSUmiss

CastAStone said:


> I thought @yulilin3 had figured out a trick for that about 300 pages ago using the park hours page? I don't remember the details.


Yeah I saw that but some of it doesn’t seem right. Like meet & greets were still on there. I would think that can’t be right.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> eh, I don’t think so. DeSantis knows they need the tri state area to get their tourism economy full back up and running.


I agree 100%

Which is why I would be shocked if it went past July 7th


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> I bet that is why we got the update from Disney's Chief medical officer and why Disney keeps retweeting it.


They're tweeting it a million times because today is the launch of their Incredibles health awareness campaign, they announced it on GMA and are keeping the momentum going throughout the day.

I suspect the mandate from OC happened to land on the same day, Disney was gonna do what they were gonna do regardless of OC.


----------



## Mit88

More Disney Springs than anything parks related but AMC Theaters will be reopening in select cities on July 15th. And masks will be required in certain municipalities while cities without a mandate will not be required to wear masks


----------



## Jenchills

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm voting Disney IT problems on the park reservation system taking so long.


Wasn't there a big story a few years ago about Disney being sued by employees whose jobs were being outsourced? I remember something about them having to train their replacements and then being laid off.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Which is why I would be shocked if it went past July 7th


I think the thing to watch for is if NY puts a quarantine on FL travelers either way I feel real bad for NY/FL travelers...


----------



## TomServo27

Jroceagles said:


> I just want him to lift NJ NY and CT restrictions so i can get excited for our trip!


You may have to quarantine coming back from Florida


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah I saw that but some of it doesn’t seem right. Like meet & greets were still on there. I would think that can’t be right.


Some,  not all. which is strange,  why would they not just take them all out?


----------



## Jroceagles

TomServo27 said:


> You may have to quarantine coming back from Florida


Can live with that!


----------



## rpb718

gottalovepluto said:


> Fireworks are so gone they went to the effort to program them out of the app so no, I see no hope here.



Seems that took 2 months to program.  Now they're just getting started with the reservation system.



Jenchills said:


> Wasn't there a big story a few years ago about Disney being sued by employees whose jobs were being outsourced? I remember something about them having to train their replacements and then being laid off.



At the time I thought it was a bad move.  Even more so now since it's EXACTLY what happened to me this year.  My last day was April 10.  In retrospect I'm glad of it, since I'm sure the pandemic has been hitting the insurance industry hard.  Can't collect workers comp premiums when there's no workers to insure.


----------



## Mit88

Jroceagles said:


> Can live with that!



Should be interesting how companies that cannot have their employees work from home treat vacations this summer. Especially in a case like this where you could potentially need to quarantine for 2 weeks after taking the vacation. Can you really deny someone with vacation time, their vacation time because their business that had been shut down for months are now open?

That said, its a little less costly having to quarantine for 14 days at home than it is to quarantine at a Disney hotel, and likely not have a vacation at all unless you have a 15+ day vacation planned


----------



## SMRT-1

gottalovepluto said:


> Fireworks are so gone they went to the effort to program them out of the app so no, I see no hope here.


The fireworks on the splash screen appear to be their own animated overlay, separate from the background, and can be easily swapped out (ex. the fireworks change to bats during Halloween season), so turning them off is most likely not much of an "effort" (I would be surprised if it took more than 10 minutes to do). Likewise, it should be trivial to turn them back on again once fireworks eventually return. 

I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Mit88

I’d say they should have multiple Happily Ever After castle presentations a night, sans fireworks...but MK won’t have hours late enough for it to be dark outside until October


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting how companies that cannot have their employees work from home treat vacations this summer. Especially in a case like this where you could potentially need to quarantine for 2 weeks after taking the vacation. Can you really deny someone with vacation time, their vacation time because their business that had been shut down for months are now open?
> 
> That said, its a little less costly having to quarantine for 14 days at home than it is to quarantine at a Disney hotel, and likely not have a vacation at all unless you have a 15+ day vacation planned


My company is only mandating quarantine if we we leave the US.  That has been in effect since this all started.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting how companies that cannot have their employees work from home treat vacations this summer. Especially in a case like this where you could potentially need to quarantine for 2 weeks after taking the vacation. Can you really deny someone with vacation time, their vacation time because their business that had been shut down for months are now open?
> 
> That said, its a little less costly having to quarantine for 14 days at home than it is to quarantine at a Disney hotel, and likely not have a vacation at all unless you have a 15+ day vacation planned


I don't see them denying the vacation time. Although some business apparently can mandate where you can and can't travel to. I suspect they will say don't travel to X state or you will have to take 2 weeks unpaid vacation for quarantine upon return (or just fire you if you traveled against company policy). The company owes you vacation time, not a trip to a certain location.


----------



## unbanshee

Mit88 said:


> I’d say they should have multiple Happily Ever After castle presentations a night, sans fireworks...but MK won’t have hours late enough for it to be dark outside until October



Fireworks aren't the problem, crowding is


----------



## Mit88

unbanshee said:


> Fireworks aren't the problem, crowding is



Those 2 go hand in hand. But doing multiple fireworks shows costs a lot more money than it would be to do 2 light/projection castle shows. And giving an already reduced capacity multiple shows to attend, it reduces crowding even more. It was just a suggestion, not something i expected of them. But as I also said, it’s a moot point because it’s not dark out at 7pm in July, August, and September to even have have a nighttime show


----------



## yulilin3

I'm done with this


----------



## yulilin3

A reminder that water parks and minigolf are not expected to open,  these cm will be relocated somewhere else,  maybe the new incredi-crew


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> My DD just got the following text from ther union.  She's so happy,  her one year is a week away
> 
> Local 362) Still waiting for your call back to work? Disney has told us that all Full-Time Attractions Cast Members will be recalled for a June 28 start date. This includes EWWS, Water Parks, Cirque, Auto Plaza, and Mini-Golf. There are still some who need to be notified by Disney. Hang tight, your call is coming! ☎
> 
> We also have great news to report on Part-Time Attractions Cast Members. All Part-Time Attractions Cast Members who work in a Theme Park will be recalled for a June 28 start date! Those calls should begin soon ☎



This is just the employees from those locations, and not returning to work at those locations, right? Just cross training? All of them make sense to open up other than cirque and the water parks. But I guess they never officially said the water parks wouldn’t open up upon reopening unless I missed that

Edit: you just answered my question


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> This is just the employees from those locations, and not returning to work at those locations, right? Just cross training? All of them make sense to open up other than cirque and the water parks. But I guess they never officially said the water parks wouldn’t open up upon reopening unless I missed that
> 
> Edit: you just answered my question


Posted right above yours


----------



## Mamiamjo

Jroceagles said:


> My company is only mandating quarantine if we we leave the US.  That has been in effect since this all started.


My company is mandating quarantine for anyone flying or staying in a hotel 
Guess I'll be working from home a couple weeks when I return


----------



## Jroceagles

Mamiamjo said:


> My company is mandating quarantine for anyone flying or staying in a hotel
> Guess I'll be working from home a couple weeks when I return


Its so amazing how different companies are reacting.  I think because we never shut down nor worked from home that we are more on a full go method.


----------



## BrianR

So like if Edna should be wearing a mask, laugh if she shouldn't?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting how companies that cannot have their employees work from home treat vacations this summer. Especially in a case like this where you could potentially need to quarantine for 2 weeks after taking the vacation. Can you really deny someone with vacation time, their vacation time because their business that had been shut down for months are now open?
> 
> That said, its a little less costly having to quarantine for 14 days at home than it is to quarantine at a Disney hotel, and likely not have a vacation at all unless you have a 15+ day vacation planned


I don’t think you’ll see companies trying to control where their employees travel during their vacation time.  If the employees are required to quarantine due to a local emergency order, they’ll likely just have to let them work from home.


----------



## Lewisc

CastAStone said:


> Biggest news today is Pop Century resort staff recalled. We have no guarantees they are being recalled *to Pop Century*, but I mean, they probably are.


The report is the recall applies to CM working in pool bar and Everything Pop. Housekeeping wasn't listed.


Jroceagles said:


> Can live with that!


Maybe not if your employer requires 2 week quarantine without pay before reporting to work


----------



## karen4546

Is this new?


----------



## karen4546

karen4546 said:


> Is this new?View attachment 502089


and i just received an automated text stating to use direct to room options.


----------



## princesscinderella

A2DisneyMom said:


> I don’t think you’ll see companies trying to control where their employees travel during their vacation time.  If the employees are required to quarantine due to a local emergency order, they’ll likely just have to let them work from home.


 Unfortunately there are many jobs where it’s just not possible to work from home.  Ex. The entire service industry


----------



## Marionnette

karen4546 said:


> Is this new?View attachment 502089


Someone on the Resorts Board posted it yesterday. That was the first time that I had seen it.


----------



## SMRT-1

I have a FT CM friend who was recalled and given a 6/21 start date. She wasn't told where she would be assigned other than "Magic Kingdom." So, as others have stated, I don't think CMs previous location is necessarily an indication of where they will be assigned when they return to work.


----------



## gottalovepluto

BrianR said:


> So like if Edna should be wearing a mask, laugh if she shouldn't?


She should!! This bugged me SO MUCH


----------



## Mit88

I thought mini golf would be opening along with the parks. Thats kind of a bummer.


----------



## Brianstl

woody337 said:


> with the rise of cases, does anyone think Florida will go into lockdown again?





Eric Smith said:


> With the politicians that are running the state, I think there is zero chance that Florida will go back in to lockdown.


California is having the exact same spike Florida is having, Disneyland is in the same metro area that the biggest spike in CA is happening and no one is asking about these things with Disneyland and California.  I wonder why that is?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I thought mini golf would be opening along with the parks. Thats kind of a bummer.


it's under "other experiences" https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## MickeyEars

yulilin3 said:


> My DD just got the following text from ther union.  She's so happy,  her one year is a week away
> 
> Local 362) Still waiting for your call back to work? Disney has told us that all Full-Time Attractions Cast Members will be recalled for a June 28 start date. This includes EWWS, Water Parks, Cirque, Auto Plaza, and Mini-Golf. There are still some who need to be notified by Disney. Hang tight, your call is coming! ☎
> 
> We also have great news to report on Part-Time Attractions Cast Members. All Part-Time Attractions Cast Members who work in a Theme Park will be recalled for a June 28 start date! Those calls should begin soon ☎


I’m so happy for your daughter!! I know she must be thrilled.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> it's under "other experiences" https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/



Guess we’re going to have to go foot golfing


----------



## chicagoshannon

SMRT-1 said:


> I have a FT CM friend who was recalled and given a 6/21 start date. She wasn't told where she would be assigned other than "Magic Kingdom." So, as others have stated, I don't think CMs previous location is necessarily an indication of where they will be assigned when they return to work.


Did she work in MK before it closed?  Just wondering if they're at least keeping people in their same park or not.


----------



## KayMichigan

BrianR said:


> So like if Edna should be wearing a mask, laugh if she shouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I bet they'll be changing that and putting a mask on her before it goes out.


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

princesscinderella said:


> Unfortunately there are many jobs where it’s just not possible to work from home.  Ex. The entire service industry


This!!

My BIL was supposed to come on our Disney cruise with us in September but his work said if he goes, he will have to quarantine for 14 days upon return using vacation time. He’s a chef/partner of his restaurant. So he cannot come. Not sure what the reaction would be if they went somewhere else or if it’s just the cruise situation they don’t like.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273775301265408006


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273775595105681409


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273775408996065280


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> California is having the exact same spike Florida is having, Disneyland is in the same metro area that the biggest spike in CA is happening and no one is asking about these things with Disneyland and California.  I wonder why that is?



There is generally more WDW chatter on this board than Disneyland chatter.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273775957254574081


----------



## zemmer

Did I miss the last day of the modified Food and Wine? Hoping at least through November 15.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m actually laughing at the new festival blog post, they really could have just said “we found a way to offload our F&G merch while subsequently selling you F&W goodies and merch” and people would eat it up (literally) all the same.


----------



## rteetz

zemmer said:


> Did I miss the last day of the modified Food and Wine? Hoping at least through November 15.


No confirmed end yet.


----------



## Spridell

I knew they would keep food and wine in some shape of form.

Happy about that


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I knew they would keep food and wine on some shape of form.
> 
> Happy about that


I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


Makes me happy


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.



Probably helps spread people around to Epcot, which may have been the least desired reservation otherwise. (No knock against Epcot, it’s my favourite)


----------



## Beachmom0317

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-seasonal-events-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m actually laughing at the new festival blog post, they really could have just said “we found a way to offload our F&G merch while subsequently selling you F&W goodies and merch” and people would eat it up (literally) all the same.


YES.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.



Shocking but still awesome! Seems fun.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Yes! Now I get 2 food and wine trips. The first one we will be staying at Boardwalk so excited! Makes sense now why festival CM were in the last recall.


----------



## CastAStone

Spridell said:


> I knew they would keep food and wine in some shape of form.
> 
> Happy about that


On the flip side if you’re looking for somewhere that it’s going to be impossible to enforce mask rules, it’s a walking food festival in a gigantic park.


----------



## Spridell

Well another 8pm news dump

Starting to get use to these lol


----------



## Sandisw

This was late news but happy because now we can enjoy a little of F and W in August.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

gottalovepluto said:


> Fireworks are so gone they went to the effort to program them out of the app so no, I see no hope here.


You can still get 2020 merchandise that has the fireworks in the graphics.  I snagged some yesterday....it may be a collector's item someday, LOL!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Anyone care to hazard a guess what “a taste of...” means for F&W? Obviously won’t have any eat to the beat, but do you think there will still be the same number of food items were used to at each stand?


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


Yes that was a big shock. I guess disney threw us a bone.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

Sandisw said:


> This was late news but happy because now we can enjoy a little of F and W in August.


So happy about it! We've never gone in the Fall due to kids' school schedule so we always miss it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> On the flip side if you’re looking for somewhere that it’s going to be impossible to enforce mask rules, it’s a walking food festival in a gigantic park.



I just opened Twitter and saw this


----------



## Eric Smith

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Anyone care to hazard a guess what “a taste of...” means for F&W? Obviously won’t have any eat to the beat, but do you think there will still be the same number of food items were used to at each stand?


I think it means food stands only.  No other events.


----------



## CastAStone

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Anyone care to hazard a guess what “a taste of...” means for F&W? Obviously won’t have any eat to the beat, but do you think there will still be the same number of food items were used to at each stand?


I’m guessing it means that there won’t be classes, workshops, music, anything that makes it a festival. Just food.


----------



## Beachmom0317

I’m actually so surprised. July 15th is like 5 seconds away lol does this mean they are currently working on topiaries now for F&W in preparation? So strange did NOT see this coming. Maybe tomorrow at 9pm we’ll get resort news LOL


----------



## Mit88

I hope they still decorate the parks for the holidays even if they don’t  have the party’s. I think they’d still do the winter holiday decorations even if Very Merry is cancelled, but I’m more worried about Halloween decorations


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Is this the soon we were expecting..  it’s sure not the one anyone hoped for.

Modified Food & Wine.  No MNSSHP.   

MVMCP & EPCOT Festival of the Holidays/Candlelight Procession on hold for now...    brutal. 

If they keep cutting and trimming and modifying what will be left?  #rhetoricalquestion


----------



## disland7

Super bummed about the Halloween party (a possible supplement if I couldn’t get enough MK time) and the H2O glow. This is also the nail in the coffin for moonlight magic in Hollywood studios during our stay.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I hope they still decorate the parks for the holidays even if they don’t  have the party’s. I think they’d still do the winter holiday decorations even if Very Merry is cancelled, but I’m more worried about Halloween decorations



I swear at some point someone (Remy?) said even without parties decor would still happen. Maybe accurate maybe not but it’s something.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> I hope they still decorate the parks for the holidays even if they don’t  have the party’s. I think they’d still do the winter holiday decorations even if Very Merry is cancelled, but I’m more worried about Halloween decorations


Oh i think for sure they will still decorate all the parks and hotels for holidays and even Halloween decorations. 

All of that stuff is sitting in a warehouse already. Just needs to be put up.


----------



## AmberMV

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Is this the soon we were expecting..  it’s sure not the one anyone hoped for.
> 
> Modified Food & Wine.  No MNSSHP.
> 
> MVMCP & EPCOT Festival of the Holidays/Candlelight Procession on hold for now...    brutal.
> 
> If they keep cutting and trimming and modifying what will be left?  #rhetoricalquestion


It was not *THE* news were were expecting "soon", more of a shock that this was announced first...but I guess this is part of "letting guests know what will be available" before park reservations open..


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I hope they still decorate the parks for the holidays even if they don’t  have the party’s. I think they’d still do the winter holiday decorations even if Very Merry is cancelled, but I’m more worried about Halloween decorations


I’d be shocked if they didn’t decorate for Halloween.  They already have the decorations, they just need to put them up.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hopefully they wait to decorate now that the parties are canceled! Lol


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Hopefully they wait to decorate now that the parties are canceled! Lol



July 11th the Halloween decorations will be up to compensate for no party


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Is this the soon we were expecting..  it’s sure not the one anyone hoped for.
> 
> Modified Food & Wine.  No MNSSHP.
> 
> MVMCP & EPCOT Festival of the Holidays/Candlelight Procession on hold for now...    brutal.
> 
> If they keep cutting and trimming and modifying what will be left?  #rhetoricalquestion



I think it’s overall good news.

MNSSHP is not too surprising, and the fact that F&W is happening (even modified) and is confirmed before even the resorts is a good surprise.


----------



## rteetz

Well at least we got some info on future events. Still a lot in the air obviously but I’m guessing Disney is still figuring out their numbers.


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> It was not *THE* news were were expecting "soon", more of a shock that this was announced first...but I guess this is part of "letting guests know what will be available" before park reservations open..



I am thinking maybe it helps with more people choosing Epcot knowing this will be going on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.



makes sense to have some form of F&WF - if they were going to open EPCOT makes sense to have a big money maker from it going - and I guess just start the $ coming in earlier


----------



## AmberMV

On a positive note, now with many details released lately (NBA, resorts, events) we are seriously inching closer and closer to soon becoming now in terms of park reservation system!  I would not be surprised if it was announced tomorrow for a Monday kickoff, with AP/resort/DVC guests getting Saturday ahead of off site ticket holders getting Sunday to reserve...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

zemmer said:


> Did I miss the last day of the modified Food and Wine? Hoping at least through November 15.


My guess is no, as they quoted this as being "the longest festival ever."


I AM SO EXCITED!! I just called my mom (we go together every year) and scared the living daylights out of her.. I probably should have tempered my tone of voice.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Maybe if they didn’t start it the beginning of August, which is nuts to me

Guess I’ll be going to Halloween Horror Nights this year.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sad for MNNSHP and really sad for h2o Glow, but excited out of my gourd for Food and Wine. I’ve never been to a festival as an adult and as someone who works in the school system I always have to be back by week three in August. I never thought this as even a possibility. Bring on the menus!!


----------



## Mit88

Maybe taking the year off means they’ll overhaul the Halloween party and make it fresh to n 2021. Hallowishful thinking, I know


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Begs the question, does Epcot just stay in modified festival mode with revolving booths to drive people there and make $$$ indefinitely? It was so close to being that way before this anyways.

Cut the extras, leave the booths and merch.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Hopefully they wait to decorate now that the parties are canceled! Lol


No! Absolutely not!


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Maybe taking the year off means they’ll overhaul the Halloween party and make it fresh to n 2021. Hallowishful thinking, I know


They just made updates to both parties over the last couple years.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DGsAtBLT said:


> I swear at some point someone (Remy?) said even without parties decor would still happen. Maybe accurate maybe not but it’s something.


He did-- I was pestering him about putting up my pumpkin wreaths.


----------



## Ariel 1715

AmberMV said:


> On a positive note, now with many details released lately (NBA, resorts, events) we are seriously inching closer and closer to soon becoming now in terms of park reservation system!  I would not be surprised if it was announced tomorrow for a Monday kickoff, with AP/resort/DVC guests getting Saturday ahead of off site ticket holders getting Sunday to reserve...


I like your thinking...lol


----------



## SMRT-1

chicagoshannon said:


> Did she work in MK before it closed?  Just wondering if they're at least keeping people in their same park or not.


Yes; she worked at MK. It's possible that's just a coincidence, though.


----------



## jenjersnap

They soothed the sting of no MNSSHP with the F&W news. I hope they keep delivering the bad news around a nugget of good. For my mental health, haha.

But it does make me sad there is no park hopping. Gonna wish for that until I hear otherwise.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> They just made updates to both parties over the last couple years.



turning the lights off on space mountain isn’t exactly an update lol


----------



## Farro

As long as Flower/Garden is a go for 2021, everything is golden...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

We have a new term in our house to describe the trickling bad news....."Pixie Poop".


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


saves them from having to take down the Flower and garden booths and then put them up the next month!  they'll just have to add a couple.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

ryanpatricksmom said:


> We have a new term in our house to describe the trickling bad news....."Pixie Poop".


That is a good phrase, but we just refer to it as horse ****!


----------



## Dulcee

Cutting the Halloween party shouldn’t be a surprise. So many of the elements depend on crowds, contact and gatherings. There was no good way to deliver the same product.

I’m pleasantly surprised by the foodie offering. Without the international cast members world showcase won’t be the same but this will help draw some more energy to it I think.


----------



## Magical Courtney

I for one am very excited for the modified F&W! I don’t mind it starting July 15th. I think it makes sense. I do wonder if they are doing this because of the lack of cultural representatives.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

gottalovepluto said:


> She should!! This bugged me SO MUCH


They should have gone with a Star Wars mask theme with Darth Vader.


----------



## threeboyzdad

Sandisw said:


> This was late news but happy because now we can enjoy a little of F and W in August.


Yes!  We are yearly summer travelers and have never got to experience it. So excited!


----------



## JimYvette

Not surprising that the MNSSHP gets the axe since it starts in august. No way they can do parades and fireworks that early.

it does give me hope though that they are holding out on cancelling the Christmas party...they at least are leaving the possibility of some things normalizing by November.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> turning the lights off on space mountain isn’t exactly an update lol


I agree but that’s how disney will sell it. They also did the live pirates on pirates and redid both fireworks shows.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm super excited about early food and wine! The food booths are my favorite part so this is great for me. 

I wonder what the Friday night news dump will be... maybe finally the official resorts news? Maybe? Please Disney?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I agree but that’s how disney will sell it. They also did the live pirates on pirates and redid both fireworks shows.



I went 2 years ago, Pirates was kind of disappointing. Weirdly enough, I did enjoy the lights out Space Mountain, but it wasn’t exactly a Halloween overlay. But I remember hearing the options were better last year than 2018 and I forgot about the new fireworks. I know they’d never be able to overlay Haunted Mansion due to the tourist nature of Magic Kingdom as opposed to DLR.

More of what I would like to see would be a bigger presence of Halloween decorations throughout the park, and maybe into DHS as well.


----------



## Ariel 1715

OMG, I just chatted with a cast member to see about refunds for the Halloween Party and he said no decision has been made. I told him to check the website and the cast members have not been given any info on that yet...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gabrielle Broughton said:


>


AHHHHHH!!!!! I WANT TO GO TO THERE!! And I hate myself for it. They have treated me like crap. BUT I WANT TO GO TO THERE  

Now if they would just open up some freakin hotels in July while my AP is still good. I’ll brave the heat, hurricanes and masks if I can get FOOD & WINE!!!!

Also, that felt like the best communication from Disney yet. It felt honest and thought out, something none of their communications have felt like to me. (Hey, it’s Disney. It’s ALL about the feels.) I actually take no issues here. They say they feel they can’t do what makes Halloween parties special so they cancelled- I’m kinda proud of them. They could have run bare bones lame parties just to be money makers but they chose not to. They straight up say they don’t know what will happen with Xmas parties and Holdiay Festival & even mention Candlelight Processional- I respect that.

20 FOOD AND WINE MARKETPLACES OMG GUYS!!!!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am really excited about F&W but I dread the ugly tears in the morning when I break the news about the Halloween party to the kids. We got the tickets to soothe the sting of a cancelled April. Solidarity to any other parents in the same boat.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Hopefully they wait to decorate now that the parties are canceled! Lol


Breaking news: MK to decorate for Halloween starting 7/11.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


I do not see no park hopping staying. Maybe they only allow hopping to EP but adding F&W to the mix it seems crazy to disallow park hopping.


----------



## hereforthechurros

As far as park hopping this bodes well for one park per day with the ability to hop to Epcot since it’s the largest capacity wise. Would be silly to have a festival and not let people in.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ariel 1715 said:


> OMG, I just chatted with a cast member to see about refunds for the Halloween Party and he said no decision has been made. I told him to check the website and the cast members have not been given any info on that yet...



Hah. Yesterday I called about the AP extensions (that had already started happening) and according to the CM they had not started happening.

It’s gotta make people feel better who are upset with the communication that the communication is no better to their CMs, right?


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> I do not see no park hopping staying. Maybe they only allow hopping to EP but adding F&W to the mix it seems crazy to disallow park hopping.


I think they started the EPCOT festival at park reopen so it has a big draw to it and EPCOT doesn't end up with excess open res. while every other park is filled to capacities...i.e..no hopping


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I do not see no park hopping staying. Maybe they only allow hopping to EP but adding F&W to the mix it seems crazy to disallow park hopping.


Yes and no. This also gives people more to do at Epcot to stay longer.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

rteetz said:


> I think it’s fairly simple to do. I do think starting right away July 15th is a bit of a shock though.


It might be Disney's only special event this year. They may change the food selections for the holidays.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> On a positive note, now with many details released lately (NBA, resorts, events) we are seriously inching closer and closer to soon becoming now in terms of park reservation system!  I would not be surprised if it was announced tomorrow for a Monday kickoff, with AP/resort/DVC guests getting Saturday ahead of off site ticket holders getting Sunday to reserve...


Do we not think our Friday news will be announcement of park reservation system?  All the ducks are pretty well lined up now.  Reservation system goes live Monday to public and "special access" this weekend to AP/DVC/resort/ticket holders?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Do we not think our Friday news will be announcement of park reservation system?  All the ducks are pretty well lined up now.  Reservation system goes live Monday to public and "special access" this weekend to AP/DVC/resort/ticket holders?



I still think it makes more sense to announce resorts first, but it is 2020 and I've been wrong about like 374758 things so far so what do I know


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mit88 said:


> Maybe taking the year off means they’ll overhaul the Halloween party and make it fresh to n 2021. Hallowishful thinking, I know



A 50th Anniversary version.  Endless possibilities..  a vintage MK current MK hybrid


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Is this the soon we were expecting..  it’s sure not the one anyone hoped for.
> 
> Modified Food & Wine.  No MNSSHP.
> 
> MVMCP & EPCOT Festival of the Holidays/Candlelight Procession on hold for now...    brutal.
> 
> If they keep cutting and trimming and modifying what will be left?  #rhetoricalquestion


If ANYBODY had F&W starts 7/15 on their 2020 Bingo card now is your moment to shine??!!!


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I still think it makes more sense to announce resorts first, but it is 2020 and I've been wrong about like 374758 things so far so what do I know


That could come out tomorrow also, but it sounds like we already know which resorts will be open...the list was leaked on the CM FB group earlier today


----------



## andyman8

I want to caution everyone that this is A _Taste_ of the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so I'd go in with much lighter expectations (fewer kiosks, more limited menus, etc...). This isn't just no Eat to the Beat, there will be other modifications. As I and others have been saying, being open-minded and managing expectations is going to be key not just for July vacations but for vacations through the fall at this point.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> I want to caution everyone that this is A _Taste_ of the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so I'd go in with much lighter expectations (fewer kiosks, more limited menus, etc...). As I and others have been saying, being open-minded and managing expectations is going to be key not just for July vacations but for vacations through the fall at this point.


Hi Andy.  Hope you're having a swell evening thus far.  Hey, while you're here is tomorrow our SOON????


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> That could come out tomorrow also, but it sounds like we already know which resorts will be open...the list was leaked on the CM FB group earlier today


oh yes I saw that and celebrated but official resort news would still be nice.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I want to caution everyone that this is A _Taste_ of the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so I'd go in with much lighter expectations (fewer kiosks, more limited menus, etc...). This isn't just no Eat to the Beat, there will be other modifications. As I and others have been saying, being open-minded and managing expectations is going to be key not just for July vacations but for vacations through the fall at this point.


They did say only 20 marketplaces...

ETA: oops. Over 20...


----------



## Aeralie

Ariel 1715 said:


> OMG, I just chatted with a cast member to see about refunds for the Halloween Party and he said no decision has been made. I told him to check the website and the cast members have not been given any info on that yet...



At least he was willing to allow he would be the last to know... in contrast with this thread’s de facto mascot?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> If ANYBODY had F&W starts 7/15 on their 2020 Bingo card now is your moment to shine??!!!



I TOLD YOU SO!!!!

Just kidding. But I think there may have been some people wondering if they’d just throw the food booths out ASAP to make some extra money.


----------



## constanze

I needed something like this...I was so worried about showing up on the 19th with limited ADR availability...but now we can just eat around EPCOT...relieves a LOT of stress...I also feel like they might let us "hop" to EPCOT (of course with an advanced res)---guess only time will tell...


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> I want to caution everyone that this is A _Taste_ of the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival, so I'd go in with much lighter expectations (fewer kiosks, more limited menus, etc...). This isn't just no Eat to the Beat, there will be other modifications. As I and others have been saying, being open-minded and managing expectations is going to be key not just for July vacations but for vacations through the fall at this point.


Exactly, it’s 10 booths less than last year (but still 20 more then I though there would be). I’m thinking it’ll just be the food, no classes, experiences, etc. But still, it’s overall good news.


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> They did say only 20 marketplaces...



They said OVER 20. Not only.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Ariel 1715 said:


> OMG, I just chatted with a cast member to see about refunds for the Halloween Party and he said no decision has been made. I told him to check the website and the cast members have not been given any info on that yet...



His name wasn’t Sven/Finn/Flynn by any chance...


----------



## SaintsManiac

constanze said:


> I needed something like this...I was so worried about showing up on the 19th with limited ADR availability...but now we can just eat around EPCOT...relieves a LOT of stress...I also feel like they might let us "hop" to EPCOT (of course with an advanced res)---guess only time will tell...



Very good point about it creating more food options!


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> That could come out tomorrow also, but it sounds like we already know which resorts will be open...the list was leaked on the CM FB group earlier today



I am not convinced yet the call backs are a sure thing Pop and CSR are opening. CSR could be for the NBA...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Begs the question, does Epcot just stay in modified festival mode with revolving booths to drive people there and make $$$ indefinitely? It was so close to being that way before this anyways.
> 
> Cut the extras, leave the booths and merch.



maybe - this note even mentions that you will get a taste of Flower and Garden so they aren't afraid of mixing festivals


----------



## mmackeymouse

I kind of feel like I am the only one annoyed about Food and Wine. 

How is it that they have the manpower to throw a festival with multiple booths, but they don't have the manpower to staff some of the best locations in the World Showcase? Like Les Halles, etc.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly, it’s 10 booths less than last year (but still 20 more then I though there would be). I’m thinking it’ll just be the food, no classes, experiences, etc. But still, it’s overall good news.



Food booths and booze. 

98.9% of visitors will be happy with that and only that.


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> I am not convinced yet the call backs are a sure thing Pop and CSR are opening. *CSR could be for the NBA*...


I believe it is.  It seems Pop will be the only non-Deluxe resort opening for a bit, and they may have had enough cancellations that they can move all values to Pop and all moderate res to Deluxe


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe - this note even mentions that you will get a taste of Flower and Garden so they aren't afraid of mixing festivals



I’m sure there’s a depressing amount of F&G merch waiting to be sold. Especially so for those of us who were supposed to be there


----------



## MaC410

The Halloween Party was the main reason for our September trip. I'm not sure why I'm still looking for reasons to keep the trip. It's probably because I just really want to go on a vacation but it really looking like it won't be to Disney World. Will be pretty devastated if all this keeps going until December for the Christmas stuff.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Everybody is getting excited for Food and Wine but don't forget you have to have park reservations first...LOL I can't get excited for our October date until I know that I can get into Epcot


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> I kind of feel like I am the only one annoyed about Food and Wine.
> 
> How is it that they have the manpower to throw a festival with multiple booths, but they don't have the manpower to staff some of the best locations in the World Showcase? Like Les Halles, etc.


Because this will make a lot more money.


----------



## Racheldb

There have been so many highs and lows for me today....I'm feeling a little "whiplashy", anyone else?


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> I believe it is.  It seems Pop will be the only non-Deluxe resort opening for a bit, and they may have had enough cancellations that they can move all values to Pop and all moderate res to Deluxe



Hope POP is open but with the no housekeeping, I’m cautiously thinking it may not be right away.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

This is so minor but I wonder if they’ll have an AP pandemic magnet at Epcot


----------



## skeeter31

And allows them to get rid of all the Donald Duck and Orange Bird passholder magnets!


----------



## yulilin3

Ariel 1715 said:


> Everybody is getting excited for Food and Wine but don't forget you have to have park reservations first...LOL I can't get excited for our October date until I know that I can get into Epcot


I think Epcot will still be the easiest between the 4, or maybe it´ll be MK-DHS close first, then Epcot then AK


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mmackeymouse said:


> I kind of feel like I am the only one annoyed about Food and Wine.
> 
> How is it that they have the manpower to throw a festival with multiple booths, but they don't have the manpower to staff some of the best locations in the World Showcase? Like Les Halles, etc.


Les Halles is staffed by French nationals.


----------



## BrianR

Yeah tons of pump and dump of F&G merch, and when it goes the F&W merch already at the printers will be there.  The 20ish booths are at least the same amount as typically a F&G festival has, so those booths are probably still there from the closing.  Definitely a way to entice people to Epcot, salvage some sunk merchandise cost, and not have to really add anything more for F&W.  Well played on their part that's for sure.


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> His name wasn’t Sven/Finn/Flynn by any chance...


Give it a rest.


----------



## Ariel 1715

yulilin3 said:


> I think Epcot will still be the easiest between the 4, or maybe it´ll be MK-DHS close first, then Epcot then AK


I would be ok spending my whole trip at Epcot


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Hi Andy.  Hope you're having a swell evening thus far.  Hey, while you're here is tomorrow our SOON????


I genuinely don't know haha! I didn't expect them to go forward with announcements on special events before resort plans. That's the other big shoe to drop still.


Sandisw said:


> I am not convinced yet the call backs are a sure thing Pop and CSR are opening. CSR could be for the NBA...


This. Keep in mind also that Disney only is required to give callback notice 5 days beforehand, so expect that list to grow and change. I think it's a good blueprint for what they're generally thinking but I wouldn't treat it as Gospel. Also keep in mind that both GF and YC both called back "Private Dining" (i.e. room service) even though Disney has announced that room service will not be available upon reopening, except of course for the NBA...


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Les Halles is staffed by French nationals.



And it’s TINY.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sandisw said:


> Hope POP is open but with the no housekeeping, I’m cautiously thinking it may not be right away.


Exactly. I can't figure out why people are so sure of Pop's opening. Because there's not housekeeping, it makes me think they're not reopening,


----------



## Ariel 1715

OnceUponATime15 said:


> His name wasn’t Sven/Finn/Flynn by any chance...


Nope, he actually said he was a ghost host which maybe that explains why he knew nothing. I sent him the link to the Disney Park Blog and he said wow that is news to me...lol


----------



## FeralCatRogue

rteetz said:


>


No MNSSHP may be the deal breaker for me. I go to be able to dress up and celebrate Halloween. And considering the part is 10/31, seems  a bit jumping to gun to cancel all parties and not just the early ones.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

karen4546 said:


> Give it a rest.



Lighten up..  it’s all in good fun.  Your posts brought some of the best moments to this thread.  Certainly ones that took on their own life.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Les Halles is staffed by French nationals.


So there would be no point in calling those CMs back and therefore will have to be staffed by CMs called back for other locations...


----------



## constanze

Ariel 1715 said:


> Everybody is getting excited for Food and Wine but don't forget you have to have park reservations first...LOL I can't get excited for our October date until I know that I can get into Epcot


I know these are crazy times, so who knows--BUT--I think EPCOT should be the easiest of the parks to get into--its so huge---heck---I've been there during the busiest times of the year...Christmas, New Years Eve...What's a little pandemic


----------



## Azziefan

If you were a Betting man would you assume pop century is opening by mid July or later?


----------



## mmackeymouse

FeralCatRogue said:


> No MNSSHP may be the deal breaker for me. I go to be able to dress up and celebrate Halloween. And considering the part is 10/31, seems  a bit jumping to gun to cancel all parties and not just the early ones.



Same.....I really think there would still be a huge market for the Halloween party, for folks like you and me, who want to just dress up and go and be in the Magic Kingdom at night.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> I genuinely don't know haha! I didn't expect them to go forward with announcements on special events before resort plans. That's the other big shoe to drop still.
> 
> This. Keep in mind also that Disney only is required to give callback notice 5 days beforehand, so expect that list to grow and change. I think it's a good blueprint for what they're generally thinking but I wouldn't treat it as Gospel. Also keep in mind that both GF and YC both called back "Private Dining" (i.e. room service) even though Disney has announced that room service will not be available upon reopening, except of course for the NBA...



Dropping this news tonight and dining two days ago, at least seems like we are in for a steady stream the next few days...


----------



## mshanson3121

Do you think 2021 bookings will be released with the new reservation system?


----------



## xuxa777

TomServo27 said:


> You may have to quarantine coming back from Florida


Would not doubt this to be this case


----------



## yulilin3

placeholder for the new ¨taste¨festival is on the page but just links to the DPB article https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/epcot/
MNSSHP page unchanged


----------



## aweehughes

I just left a work function—seems I haves bit to catch up on.

Have we seen this yet? It was posted by the 362 (Attractions union) about an hour ago:

Disney has told us that all Full-Time Attractions Cast Members will be recalled for a June 28 start date. This includes EWWS, Water Parks, Cirque, Auto Plaza, and Mini-Golf. There are still some who need to be notified by Disney. Hang tight, your call is coming! ☎

We also have great news to report on Part-Time Attractions Cast Members. 

All Part-Time Attractions Cast Members who work in a Theme Park will be recalled for a June 28 start date! Those calls should begin soon ☎


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I kind of feel like I am the only one annoyed about Food and Wine.
> 
> How is it that they have the manpower to throw a festival with multiple booths, but they don't have the manpower to staff some of the best locations in the World Showcase? Like Les Halles, etc.



I think ordering at Les Halles could be pretty difficult with social distancing, tucked back there in France. I think they want to have more outdoor booth options when they open to reduce the amount of non-mask time indoors.

They’d have to remove a lot of tables to distance them too. There would hardly be any tables left.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FeralCatRogue said:


> No MNSSHP may be the deal breaker for me. I go to be able to dress up and celebrate Halloween. And considering the part is 10/31, seems  a bit jumping to gun to cancel all parties and not just the early ones.



There are probably a lot of people who feel the same as you. It’s such a popular event and a big draw. Better to make it known now it isn’t happening and people can change their plans accordingly IMO.


----------



## Mit88

No one tell Alex Morgan that the Food and Wine is still happening


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mshanson3121 said:


> Do you think 2021 bookings will be released with the new reservation system?



With everything else going on right now, I’d think they hold off a bit longer.  The new reservation system is going to be challenged as it is without adding thousands of new 2021 reservations as well.


----------



## xuxa777

Taste of EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival is going to be a nightmare for CM's trying to police mask wearing, most people will be strolling/eating drinking with mask down or off.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think ordering at Les Halles could be pretty difficult with social distancing, tucked back there in France. I think they want to have more outdoor booth options when they open to reduce the amount of non-mask time indoors.




Yes, I know...yet with the reduced capacity, I think they could make it work. 

Heck, maybe even a simple old-fashioned "take a number" system to allow so many people in at any one time.


----------



## Sandisw

xuxa777 said:


> Taste of EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival is going to be a nightmare for CM's trying to police mask wearing, most people will be strolling/eating drinking with mask down or off.



But, there will be Park capacity in place like never before so at least with social distancing it  may be easier.


----------



## rteetz

FeralCatRogue said:


> No MNSSHP may be the deal breaker for me. I go to be able to dress up and celebrate Halloween. And considering the part is 10/31, seems  a bit jumping to gun to cancel all parties and not just the early ones.


Disney had already started selling those tickets. Halloween night is one of the most popular days. It’s possible they are already over their projected capacity for that time.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.

YC to Poly.  EDIT... *BC*. to Poly.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe - this note even mentions that you will get a taste of Flower and Garden so they aren't afraid of mixing festivals


Maybe they should just go ahead and throw up the Halloween, Christmas, and Easter decorations, put out some topiaries and some artwork, and have a socially distanced Santa Claus reaching into his Easter basket to grab handfuls of Halloween candy to toss to the kiddies while their parents guzzle craft beers. Do the whole year in one shebang.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.
> 
> YC to Poly.



That is crazy but exciting. I actually would not mind them handling it like this... but I'm sure many would! When was her stay?


----------



## mshanson3121

xuxa777 said:


> Taste of EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival is going to be a nightmare for CM's trying to police mask wearing, most people will be strolling/eating drinking with mask down or off.



The way things are going in Florida, and the new "mask required in all public spaces" requirement from the mayor, I wouldn't be surprised if the F&W festival ends up cancelled yet, for this reason... After all, only a week or two ago, they said MNSSHP tickets were still valid...


----------



## figmentfinesse

Azziefan said:


> If you were a Betting man would you assume pop century is opening by mid July or later?


If I had to bet I guess I'd say no, because of the lack of housekeeping recall.


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> The way things are going in Florida, and the new "mask required in all public spaces" requirement from the mayor, I wouldn't be surprised if the F&W festival ends up cancelled yet, for this reason... After all, only a week or two ago, they said MNSSHP tickets were still valid...


with it opening July 15 along with the park, I doubt that they would announce today just to cancel next week


----------



## Broncho52

mshanson3121 said:


> Do you think 2021 bookings will be released with the new reservation system?


No


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> with it opening July 15 along with the park, I doubt that they would announce today just to cancel next week



You have more faith in them than I do. After all, they advertised for deals and reservations, and took people's money for things they knew were never going to happen. How they've handled this whole thing has been less than stellar. And let's face it, if 2020 has taught us anything, it's that things change in split seconds, and anything is possible.

Also, who announced what first - did they announce the extension first, or did the new mask rule come out first?


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> Taste of EPCOT International Food & Wine Festival is going to be a nightmare for CM's trying to police mask wearing, most people will be strolling/eating drinking with mask down or off.


I don’t see them trying around the festival area with anyone with food or beverage. That would be a ridiculous waste of manpower. Anyone not ok walking WS with non-masked people should probably plan on avoiding it...


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> If I had to bet I guess I'd say no, because of the lack of housekeeping recall.


That doesn’t mean anything. As noted in this thread a recall doesn’t mean they are going back to that exact location. Water park CMs are being called back but water parks aren’t supposed to be opening right away.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.
> 
> YC to Poly.  EDIT... *BC*. to Poly.


 it wasn’t to Poly DVC?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> with it opening July 15 along with the park, I doubt that they would announce today just to cancel next week


They wouldn’t have announced it if they weren’t certain on this.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

gottalovepluto said:


> it was to Poly DVC?



Didn’t say.. but with only DVC open for the foreseeable future.. probably.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.
> 
> YC to Poly.  EDIT... *BC*. to Poly.



Million dollar question, is it before or after July 11?


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> You have more faith in them than I do. After all, they advertised for deals and reservations, and took people's money for things they knew were never going to happen. How they've handled this whole thing has been less than stellar. And let's face it, if 2020 has taught us anything, it's that things change in split seconds, and anything is possible.
> 
> Also, who announced what first - did they announce the extension first, or did the new mask rule come out first?


it's outdoors they aren't going to cancel it now.  Numbers will be down by July anyway.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> They wouldn’t have announced it if they weren’t certain on this.


exactly my point


----------



## KrissyD715

Is food and wine set up like QS?


----------



## hereforthechurros

1GoldenSun said:


> Maybe they should just go ahead and throw up the Halloween, Christmas, and Easter decorations, put out some topiaries and some artwork, and have a socially distanced Santa Claus reaching into his Easter basket to grab handfuls of Halloween candy to toss to the kiddies while their parents guzzle craft beers. Do the whole year in one shebang.


Count me in. For the beer part mostly.


----------



## constanze

gottalovepluto said:


> it was to Poly DVC?


The thread I saw said to POLY end of August


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> Million dollar question, is it before or after July 11?



Late August


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1GoldenSun said:


> Maybe they should just go ahead and throw up the Halloween, Christmas, and Easter decorations, put out some topiaries and some artwork, and have a socially distanced Santa Claus reaching into his Easter basket to grab handfuls of Halloween candy to toss to the kiddies while their parents guzzle craft beers. Do the whole year in one shebang.



You know people would be falling all over themselves to get a space at this ultimate festival for only $439 per person (a bargain really, think how varied it is!).


----------



## FatBambi

figmentfinesse said:


> Exactly. I can't figure out why people are so sure of Pop's opening. Because there's not housekeeping, it makes me think they're not reopening,


I don't think it's that we're sure, or at least I'm not. But it's the first tiny glimmer of hope that's come out for a while concerning value resort guests. A lot of the speculation lately hasn't been very positive. I know my high has fallen and now I'm sickly nervous again.


----------



## whiporee

I went to Volcano Bay today. Was weird with so few people and an empty parking lot.

one observation: masks get hot fast. A whole day at WDW in one would be tough.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> The way things are going in Florida, and the new "mask required in all public spaces" requirement from the mayor, I wouldn't be surprised if the F&W festival ends up cancelled yet, for this reason... After all, only a week or two ago, they said MNSSHP tickets were still valid...


OC is not gonna start penalizing people walking around with an ice cream and no mask


----------



## mshanson3121

chicagoshannon said:


> it's outdoors they aren't going to cancel it now.  Numbers will be down by July anyway.



Lol... Where have we heard that before...


----------



## rteetz

KrissyD715 said:


> Is food and wine set up like QS?


Yes they are food booths.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Sandisw said:


> I am thinking maybe it helps with more people choosing Epcot knowing this will be going on


 I agree they probably are hoping more will go to Epcot now to even things out.


----------



## JPM4

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.
> 
> YC to Poly.  EDIT... *BC*. to Poly.


Very interesting. We have a res for YC 8/7-8/10 and it’s still says YC. However my out of state AP did extend until 9/6/2021 so there’s that lol.


----------



## mmackeymouse

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Late August



Whoooooaaaaaaa. That might be breaking news. Non-DVC resorts still closed in Late August? Eek.


----------



## CastAStone

KrissyD715 said:


> Is food and wine set up like QS?


No seating for most of them


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Whoooooaaaaaaa. That might be breaking news. Non-DVC resorts still closed in Late August? Eek.



I think it might be. I think it’s the most we’ve got right now to speculate from, at least IRT to BC. BC possibly being treated different because of the proximity to YC though?


----------



## constanze

---SORRY----Forgot to quote---This is in response to folks saying how can you police wearing masks during the food and wine festival-----Maybe at EPCOT--again since it's so big---people will be able to physically distance---what is the rule in Florida? Here in Colorado---for the state parks outside--we need to stay 6 feet apart outside while on trails and hiking...maybe during the festival for this park it will be similar in certain sections? I dunno...I'm just excited the festival is happening, I'll do whatever they tell me even if I have to shove a falafel thru a straw and suck it down...as long as there's a beer nearby to chase it down with...I'm easy.


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it might be. I think it’s the most we’ve got right now to speculate from, at least IRT to BC. BC possibly being treated different because of the proximity to YC though?



I really think they will hold off opening BC until YC opens to guests who do not play for NBA.

But, this could also be an IT glitch too.  Or an error!


----------



## jsbowl16

I am very intrigued by F&W starting in July. My wife is a teacher so we always have to go in the summer. We stay at BWV and love ending the day with a relaxing walk around WS. We always loved the idea of the festivals until we went for a long weekend in Feb 2018 and hated being in Epcot because WS was so full for FOTA. I am hoping we can still have an enjoyable stroll at WS this August with low capacity and a festival mixed in.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mmackeymouse said:


> Whoooooaaaaaaa. That might be breaking news. Non-DVC resorts still closed in Late August? Eek.



I went back to check, it was BC. not BCV.  If the reservation was at BCV I don’t know why it would be moved to the Poly even with the NBA at the YC — a new mystery to speculate over.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> So there would be no point in calling those CMs back and therefore will have to be staffed by CMs called back for other locations...


They are the pastry chefs.


----------



## Hoodie

Mit88 said:


> I’d say they should have multiple Happily Ever After castle presentations a night, sans fireworks...but MK won’t have hours late enough for it to be dark outside until October


I think they should at least put HEA on resort TV every night until we get the fireworks back.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> You know people would be falling all over themselves to get a space at this ultimate festival for only $439 per person (a bargain really, think how varied it is!).


Don't forget the Kwanzaa/Hanukkah/Christmas/Easter/Passover/Halloween Dessert Party with Characters in holiday garb (projection style of course) for an extra $99 per person.


----------



## mmackeymouse

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Don't forget the Kwanzaa/Hanukkah/Christmas/Easter/Passover/Halloween Dessert Party with Characters in holiday garb (projection style of course) for an extra $99 per person.




Narrated by NPH.


----------



## Mit88

Hoodie said:


> I think they should at least put HEA on resort TV every night until we get the fireworks back.



i put it on my TV at least once a month, soundbar and subwoofer at full blast. I’m not ashamed. I think my neighbors dread those nights


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Don't forget the Kwanzaa/Hanukkah/Christmas/Easter/Passover/Halloween Dessert Party with Characters in holiday garb (projection style of course) for an extra $99 per person.



If they throw in a couple of prepackaged cupcakes and a bottled water.. they can boost the price to $130 And call it a desert party! lol


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

mmackeymouse said:


> Narrated by NPH.


He was my narrator last year!


----------



## Mit88

SleeplessInTO said:


> This is so minor but I wonder if they’ll have an AP pandemic magnet at Epcot



I said a couple months ago a shrunken head tiki mug w/mask at trader sams.

even though these times are very bleak and there are actual tragedies coming from it, I can’t see why we can’t have a little fun with some of the merchandise as a future memento/reminder of what we went through.

if knotts berry farms can make a toilet paper cake and a snoopy wearing a mask cake, I can’t see why Disney can’t make a tiki mug Where the subject is wearing a mask


----------



## AmberMV

JPM4 said:


> Very interesting. We have a res for YC 8/7-8/10 and it’s still says YC. However my out of state *AP did extend until 9/6/2021* so there’s that lol.


what??? AP extension to 9/2021??


----------



## A2DisneyMom

rteetz said:


> Well at least we got some info on future events. Still a lot in the air obviously but I’m guessing Disney is still figuring out their numbers.


Hard to not feel bad for those March & April people who first rescheduled to June and July, and just days ago rescheduled into the fall, probably hoping to catch these events.  The hits just keep on coming for those folks.


----------



## Katrina Y

I asked about the miniature golf and the CM said they will be open until 10 pm. Which one is better?


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> what??? AP extension to 9/2021??


Mine is extended until 10/26/21, but that's because my pass expires on July 1 and I renewed before the extension so they just tacked the extension onto the end of my renewal.


----------



## AmberMV

A2DisneyMom said:


> Hard to not feel bad for those March & April people who first rescheduled to June and July, and just days ago rescheduled into the fall, probably hoping to catch these events.  The hits just keep on coming for those folks.


I'm people.

March 30 CSR to August 24 CR, May 25 YC to June 10 BC to nothing (they wouldn't let me reschedule).  July 4 RR


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

Has anyone been able to add days of tickets onto a package? We have two day currently but need three.


----------



## JPM4

AmberMV said:


> what??? AP extension to 9/2021??


Yeah I renewed my original expired 5/12/2020.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Sandisw said:


> But, there will be Park capacity in place like never before so at least with social distancing it  may be easier.


Unless they add more of those little standing tables (spaced for appropriate social distancing)...


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone been able to add days of tickets onto a package? We have two day currently but need three.


I don’t think they’re allowing ticket purchases yet. Only APs


----------



## Disdreamprincess

rteetz said:


>


Love the smiles and the energy. And don't start me up with the masks folks, we can see the smiles  lol


----------



## A2DisneyMom

andyman8 said:


> I genuinely don't know haha! I didn't expect them to go forward with announcements on special events before resort plans. That's the other big shoe to drop still.
> 
> This. Keep in mind also that Disney only is required to give callback notice 5 days beforehand, so expect that list to grow and change. I think it's a good blueprint for what they're generally thinking but I wouldn't treat it as Gospel. Also keep in mind that both GF and YC both called back "Private Dining" (i.e. room service) even though Disney has announced that room service will not be available upon reopening, except of course for the NBA...


It’s always possible they’re calling back extra staff because some aren’t feeling comfortable returning to work, especially with numbers rising in Florida.  Still possible they’re all going to be operating just the DVC resorts and FW.


----------



## constanze

rteetz said:


>


Rteetz---I actually was at Hong Kong Disney two years ago! Had a blast!


----------



## momof2halls

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Just read on another thread that a guest just opened her MDE to find her resort has been changed.. no call from guest services prior.  Just a change.
> 
> YC to Poly.  EDIT... *BC*. to Poly.


Yep, that was me...


----------



## constanze

momof2halls said:


> Yep, that was me...


If it helps...My two favorite resorts are YC and POLY...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel 1715 said:


> Everybody is getting excited for Food and Wine but don't forget you have to have park reservations first...LOL I can't get excited for our October date until I know that I can get into Epcot



I think having F&W is one way to make Epcot more appealing if people can't get into other parks


----------



## e_yerger

I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


----------



## Skippyboo

KrissyD715 said:


> Is food and wine set up like QS?


It’s small booths, you place your order at the register which is normally on one side of the booth and then walk around to front where they hand you your food.


----------



## AmberMV

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


Well I already live here so  lol


----------



## momof2halls

constanze said:


> If it helps...My two favorite resorts are YC and POLY...


We’re not crazy about Poly but we’re ok with the change considering SAB will likely be closed.


----------



## AmberMV

momof2halls said:


> Yep, that was me...


And it wasn't a glitch, it still is showing Poly (DVC?) instead of BC (non DVC?)?


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t see them trying around the festival area with anyone with food or beverage. That would be a ridiculous waste of manpower. Anyone not ok walking WS with non-masked people should probably plan on avoiding it...


That is pretty much the entire world showcase area, and with all the construction pretty much all of epcot right now. There will be tons of space though.


----------



## AmberMV

BTW I thought DLParis was considering masks for ages 9+, did they get approved for that for their reopening?


----------



## HorizonOne

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...



I'm excited, even with the anticipated changes.  Seeing the parks, walking around World Showcase at Epcot, Main Street at the MK... or walking around the resort we call home.  It's like going home for our family.  Even with all the new rules   It's still Disney World and it will just be a new experience.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

momof2halls said:


> Yep, that was me...





AmberMV said:


> And it wasn't a glitch, it still is showing Poly (DVC?) instead of BC (non DVC?)?



Also, is your reservation confirmation number still the same?


----------



## momof2halls

AmberMV said:


> And it wasn't a glitch, it still is showing Poly (DVC?) instead of BC (non DVC?)?


It doesnt appear to be a glitch..  its on my husband’s linked account in MDE app and on the website. Its a regular room not DVC.


----------



## AmberMV

momof2halls said:


> It doesnt appear to be a glitch..  its on my husband’s linked account in MDE app and on the website. Its a regular room not DVC.


They moved your non DVC BC to a non DVC Poly??


----------



## constanze

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


Everyone definitely needs to do what is comfortable for them---Do you have a trip planned this year that you decided to postpone?


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> BTW I thought DLParis was considering masks for ages 9+, did they get approved for that for their reopening?


Not yet


----------



## momof2halls

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Also, is your reservation confirmation number still the same?


Same confirmation number


----------



## momof2halls

AmberMV said:


> They moved your non DVC BC to a non DVC Poly??


Yep...


----------



## Rosanne

momof2halls said:


> We’re not crazy about Poly but we’re ok with the change considering SAB will likely be closed.


I love love love Poly. What were your dates?


----------



## JM23457

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


Many people are dying to get away from their houses after months of seclusion.


----------



## Bjn10

momof2halls said:


> Yep...


Refreshes MDE


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...



I'm pretty sure there are plenty of cases everywhere in the country that aren't be caught on to, with many being asymptomatic, with less testing, so where we think might be safer, just might not be

Also, people are going with their masks, gonna wash their hands, do what they can do to stay safe... Basically the same thing people are doing where they live now anyway so..

I understand it


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

momof2halls said:


> Yep, that was me...


When are you going? We have a split stay at Poly and YC. Nothing has changed on MDE. We arrive July 12th. Switch to YC on July 15th.


----------



## Anna_Sh

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly, it’s 10 booths less than last year (but still 20 more then I though there would be). I’m thinking it’ll just be the food, no classes, experiences, etc. But still, it’s overall good news.


I missed Flower & Garden (the whole week it was open lol), so I'm excited that they're going to be selling the merchandise.  I wonder if they'll bring back any of the booths....  The Honey Beestro was wonderful the last two years.


----------



## e_yerger

JM23457 said:


> Many people are dying to get away from their houses after months of seclusion.


I can respect that. But maybe a theme park isnt the solution to cabin fever.

this isnt a thread to argue the virus or anything, i just hope people continue to take it seriously. These CMs are going back to work with the knowledge that they will come in contact with hundreds, if not thousands, of people a day. I feel for them.


----------



## AmberMV

momof2halls said:


> Yep...


Well that sure is a conundrum.  More speculation will arise from this I'm sure!


----------



## Mit88

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...



Can’t live in fear forever. My trip isnt until late August, so the curve will have flattened in Florida well before then. I understand why people wouldn’t want to go, but if they’re open, and no one goes, Reflections isn’t the only future experience we’d lose. Its an unfortunate catch 22. I can speak for myself being from NY, having abided by stay at home orders since March 12th only leaving my house 5 times to go to the grocery store, it hasn’t been fun, but its been necessary. Not just for me, but the people of my town. Even though we’ve only had 10 new cases in the last 3 weeks, 0 this week, I still haven’t gone out. I’m not scared, I don’t have any underlying conditions, neither does my girlfriend. To me, its just been out of common curtesy. But if I’m allowed to travel to Orlando, I’m able to get reservations to the parks...I’m going. And I’m going to be smiling ear to ear the moment the plane takes off to head down there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...



I’m with you, however I’ve been there all along since March when it was actually unpopular to think Disney should close down and people shouldn’t be able to go even “at their own risk”. It is what it is though, a lot of people for a multitude of reasons (some understandable, some ridiculous) are okay with the risk of going to a theme park and going on an out of state vacation.

I don’t even feel comfortable going to the US at all right now but that’s a major tangent soooooo I’ll just leave it at I agree lol.


----------



## AmberMV

Anna_Sh said:


> I missed Flower & Garden (the whole week it was open lol), so I'm excited that they're going to be selling the merchandise.  I wonder if they'll bring back any of the booths....  The Honey Beestro was wonderful the last two years.


I ordered a bunch of F&G merch off of ShopDisney before the shutdown, I think they sold out of a lot of it once the shutdown happened.  I wonder if they reordered more?


----------



## momof2halls

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> When are you going? We have a split stay at Poly and YC. Nothing has changed on MDE. We arrive July 12th. Switch to YC on July 15th.


We check-in Aug 26th


----------



## rteetz

Yes cases in Florida are going up. Yes Disney is monitoring it as they said today in the multiple updates from the Disney health officials. Let’s not get into the numbers and rates here please.


----------



## Anna_Sh

JM23457 said:


> Many people are dying to get away from their houses after months of seclusion.


And some of us live in Florida, so...I feel like I can wear a mask and socially distance just as easily if not better at EPCOT and Disney Springs as I can at the grocery store (especially since I have no intention of eating in any table service restaurant anywhere until this thing is over).


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m with you, however I’ve been there all along since March when it was actually unpopular to think Disney should close down and people shouldn’t be able to go even “at their own risk”. It is what it is though, a lot of people for a multitude of reasons (some understandable, some ridiculous) are okay with the risk of going to a theme park and going on an out of state vacation.
> 
> I don’t even feel comfortable going to the US at all right now but that’s a major tangent soooooo I’ll just leave it at I agree lol.


It's weird, because there are definite hot spots everywhere.  My county (which is fair sized) has only had 140 cases total, so technically it is a bit of a risk for us to even drive 1 hour to Tampa or 2 hours to Orlando.  But honestly I'm respectful of everyone's decisions, so long as they do not affect me and my family


----------



## HorizonOne

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m with you, however I’ve been there all along since March when it was actually unpopular to think Disney should close down and people shouldn’t be able to go even “at their own risk”. It is what it is though, a lot of people for a multitude of reasons (some understandable, some ridiculous) are okay with the risk of going to a theme park and going on an out of state vacation.
> 
> I don’t even feel comfortable going to the US at all right now but that’s a major tangent soooooo I’ll just leave it at I agree lol.



I respect your thinking and understand it.  Part of it is many of us want to get out, but at the same time I'm not ignorant, I know for the consideration of my family, others and the CM, we should practice safe distancing, wear a mask when needed and wash our hands and we can all still have some amount of enjoyment.


----------



## constanze

e_yerger said:


> Yea - i had 2 that i cancelled this week after seeing the news of rising cases.
> 
> people always come back and say “look at the hospitalizations!” But a rise in cases now will show a rise in hospitalizations in a week or so... and at that point even MORE people will be exposed. I know it’s hard to stomach that people may need to step back and move back to “phase 1”, but COVID is not gone just because we’re tired of it.


TOTALLY understand. AND also TOTALLY realize everyone has a different situation and different risk factors. I have a unique situation where I travel abroad every year conducting public health clinics in third world countries with a medical team (one of the reasons I had the pleasure of experiencing HONG KONG Disney on a layover)--the lead doctor also happens to be the lead doctor in our city here where I live in the states, who heads up the entire COVID unit---so I've been lucky to get first hand info during the entire crisis. So with the info I have, I'm not very worried about taking this trip. I won't bore this thread with my soap box But i TOTALLY respect you with your decision and I know when you do decide to return to Disney it will be super magical!


----------



## Mit88

JM23457 said:


> Many people are dying to get away from their houses after months of seclusion.



Phrasing... lol.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> I ordered a bunch of F&G merch off of ShopDisney before the shutdown, I think they sold out of a lot of it once the shutdown happened.  I wonder if they reordered more?


It might be faster for them to do that to have festival merchandise on opening day than it would to get all of the F&W stuff rushed through production (since they weren't originally going to need it until some time in September).  Also, it's possible they held some of it back from ShopDisney since they probably initially hoped they were going to be able to open before F&G was over.


----------



## coralietg

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


I've been working on a covid floor for the past two months now. I'm good with socially distancing in Disney, even just chilling in a hotel room watching movies. I just want to mentally get away?


----------



## Anna_Sh

I know that they removed the butterfly house and a lot of the landscaping from F&G, but do we know if they left the booths up?  I remember seeing pictures of them being covered.  If they are still there, that will save them some manpower and time getting ready for this Pandemic-Version of F&W.


----------



## Rosanne

e_yerger said:


> I can respect that. But maybe a theme park isnt the solution to cabin fever.
> 
> this isnt a thread to argue the virus or anything, i just hope people continue to take it seriously. These CMs are going back to work with the knowledge that they will come in contact with hundreds, if not thousands, of people a day. I feel for them.




I totally respect anyone who doesn't feel comfortable going to a theme park or even working at one, or anywhere with large quanities of people. That said...

I have a germaphobia. A true germaphobia for which I take anxiety meds. The really awesome thing for me is that Covid changed almost nothing about my behavior. I already had rotations for food based on when I bought it and dozens if not hundreds of rules for everything. You wouldn't know it most of the time to look at me because all of my rules allow me to behave quite normally.

I believe that with masks in place for both cast and guests that we will be as safe at Disney as we would be anywhere else, excepting perhaps my own large, rural, yard. My understanding is that transmission, when all are masked is incredibly low and that is why I'm okay with taking this trip. Also, because it is not considered to be a gastrointestinal virus (and, trust me, I have rules for that, too). 

If people are careful and scientific. It can be a safe and fun trip. Weird, maybe. Hot, probably. But, safe and fun.


----------



## Brianstl

Brianstl said:


> I still haven't got my dining plan refund.


The money was refunded tonight.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...



If Disney is open, there are people who will go. Some would have gone this whole time. Lots of die hards here on Disboards, and I think it gives a skewed idea of how the general public feels. 

2 friends and a family member are rescheduling spring break trips and all 3 have now decided to wait to do Disney until later in 2021 due to not being comfortable traveling. Would be each family’s 4th trip, 2nd trip and 1st trip. 

Will be interesting to see what it’s really like as things open up.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> The money was refunded tonight.


I had to call for mine last week


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> I had to call for mine last week


Mine hasn't shown up on my gift cards yet so I probably need to call. It seems like military packages took a bit longer to get the dining plans removed though so I assume that is part of it. 

Maybe I'll call tomorrow and report back with the latest phone CM/bus driver rumors


----------



## Dentam

It will be interesting to see if Disney World is able to open as planned at this point.  I wouldn't be surprised if they end up needing to  change it based on the steep rise in virus cases in FL.


----------



## gottalovepluto

A2DisneyMom said:


> Hard to not feel bad for those March & April people who first rescheduled to June and July, and just days ago rescheduled into the fall, probably hoping to catch these events.  The hits just keep on coming for those folks.


As a Mar rescheduled to mid June I appreciate your sympathy. I really do. I feel like I’m an idiot for not expecting this now and sometimes others re-enforce that feeling, but hearing some sympathy actually makes me feel a bit better


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Rosanne said:


> I totally respect anyone who doesn't feel comfortable going to a theme park or even working at one, or anywhere with large quanities of people. That said...
> 
> I have a germaphobia. A true germaphobia for which I take anxiety meds. The really awesome thing for me is that Covid changed almost nothing about my behavior. I already had rotations for food based on when I bought it and dozens if not hundreds of rules for everything. You wouldn't know it most of the time to look at me because all of my rules allow me to behave quite normally.
> 
> I believe that with masks in place for both cast and guests that we will be as safe at Disney as we would be anywhere else, excepting perhaps my own large, rural, yard. My understanding is that transmission, when all are masked is incredibly low and that is why I'm okay with taking this trip. Also, because it is not considered to be a gastrointestinal virus (and, trust me, I have rules for that, too).
> 
> If people are careful and scientific. It can be a safe and fun trip. Weird, maybe. Hot, probably. But, safe and fun.



OCD here (*real* OCD). Same - my behavior hasn't changed.


----------



## cakebaker

I think it  says a lot when the Gov of NY is considering quarantining people coming from FL. 

I listen to the experts and all the signs are there for FL to have big trouble. If I had not already cancelled our plans, this would’ve done it. I hope it doesn’t head south, but it’s not worth the risk to me. My own state is getting record numbers too. If people here would just follow recommendations, but they won’t and here we are.


----------



## jenjersnap

I am extremely concerned about FL’s rising percentage of positive cases, actually, but this thread isn’t the right place to discuss it. Disney is pretty much forcing us to go or eat thousands of dollars (DVC points they won’t bank plus my family has 10-day flex hoppers that they won’t extend past 1/14/21) so I am just trying to make the best of it. We may end up canceling still.



e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


----------



## gottalovepluto

momof2halls said:


> It doesnt appear to be a glitch..  its on my husband’s linked account in MDE app and on the website. Its a regular room not DVC.


Thank you for the details and double checking for us!

I’m sorry you’re losing your EP resort. The convenience if they allow park hopping is bar none. But I hope that you’re able to find some magical pixie dust at Poly!


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> I had to call for mine last week


It is nice to have the money back even if I plan to give it all back to them in three months.  That said that money will be spent differently with no real character breakfasts to take my son to.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Mine hasn't shown up on my gift cards yet so I probably need to call. It seems like military packages took a bit longer to get the dining plans removed though so I assume that is part of it.
> 
> Maybe I'll call tomorrow and report back with the latest phone CM/bus driver rumors


I’d call sooner rather than later. If the next round of changed hotels are coming soon those lines are gonna get jammed.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> It is nice to have the money back even if I plan to give it all back to them in three months.  That said that money will be spent differently with no real character breakfasts to take my son to.


Of course this year was the first time none of my toddlers were afraid of characters anymore! 

Curse you 2020!


----------



## Tjddis

So I took a few days off the board and came back to catch up but sort of threw in the towel.  Just more unhappiness. A few months ago I got real into it with people debating how serious the virus was.  We are not planning on making our rescheduled trip in late August, in part because some in our party could be considered high risk.  So news of uptick in FLA I guess adds to that.  But an interesting thing has happened here in our house.  When we talk about cancelling it is more chalked up to how bad Disney is handling all of this and how limited the experience would be.  No idea if we have our hotel, no ADR, no FP, no FW, no Halloween Party, no characters and not knowing if we can even reserve park days.  I also remember when masks were the biggest complaint here.  And we are at the end of August.  I can’t imagine if it were a July trip.  
So I know it’s a pandemic, and it’s not their fault and blah blah blah.  They closed how many months ago?  They have had forever to devise scenarios, ramp up systems, train phone CMS and devise effective communication strategy.  You don’t have to look further than this mornings fiasco to see how bad they are doing.  2 hours for such a limited group of customers/restaurants?   The system overrun by 400 people in a queue?   People please...
So spare me the lecture if you are inclined about how people should be patient and just be happy they are opening.  It costs a ton to go there. People deserve better
I said when this all started they should stay closed until Fall/Winter.  Those that need a vacation can go somewhere.  Those addicted to go to WDW would come back whenever.  Open DVC resorts and move on.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d call sooner rather than later. If the next round of changed hotels are coming soon those lines are gonna get jammed.



Yeah, I probably need to just go ahead and do it tomorrow. I haven't been in much of a rush because it's gift card money so I'm not "out" anything and I will need to be in the massive phone jam once mid July changes get announced anyway


----------



## Sandisw

momof2halls said:


> Same confirmation number


Are you going to call to see what happened?


----------



## MrsBooch

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> OCD here (*real* OCD). Same - my behavior hasn't changed.



same. Not only has my behavior not changed but I didn’t spiral into anxiety like my friends when we first began having to quarantine. It’s like this is what I have been unwittingly training for my whole life.
That being said - I feel safe in our decision to go ahead with vacation because we like the safety measures that will be in place.


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> So spare me the lecture if you are inclined about how people should be patient and just be happy they are opening. It costs a ton to go there. People deserve better
> I said when this all started they should stay closed until Fall/Winter. Those that need a vacation can go somewhere. Those addicted to go to WDW would come back whenever. Open DVC resorts and move on.


Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?

I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.

I guess I am asking what do people deserve that they aren’t getting? Not lecturing just curious.


----------



## constanze

rteetz said:


> Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?
> 
> I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.
> 
> I guess I am asking what do people deserve that they aren’t getting? Not lecturing just curious.


And that is the question...and again...won't get on my "soapbox" but statistically, those that have a trip coming ...excuse me for the curse word...coming "soon"...statistically, could be the safest time to be going...But that's all. Done with all this pandemic stuff.. ewww...let's get on to the fun stuff again...What foods are you most looking forward to for Food and wine????


----------



## HorizonOne

Tjddis said:


> So I took a few days off the board and came back to catch up but sort of threw in the towel.  Just more unhappiness. A few months ago I got real into it with people debating how serious the virus was.  We are not planning on making our rescheduled trip in late August, in part because some in our party could be considered high risk.  So news of uptick in FLA I guess adds to that.  But an interesting thing has happened here in our house.  When we talk about cancelling it is more chalked up to how bad Disney is handling all of this and how limited the experience would be.  No idea if we have our hotel, no ADR, no FP, no FW, no Halloween Party, no characters and not knowing if we can even reserve park days.  I also remember when masks were the biggest complaint here.  And we are at the end of August.  I can’t imagine if it were a July trip.
> So I know it’s a pandemic, and it’s not their fault and blah blah blah.  They closed how many months ago?  They have had forever to devise scenarios, ramp up systems, train phone CMS and devise effective communication strategy.  You don’t have to look further than this mornings fiasco to see how bad they are doing.  2 hours for such a limited group of customers/restaurants?   The system overrun by 400 people in a queue?   People please...
> So spare me the lecture if you are inclined about how people should be patient and just be happy they are opening.  It costs a ton to go there. People deserve better
> I said when this all started they should stay closed until Fall/Winter.  Those that need a vacation can go somewhere.  Those addicted to go to WDW would come back whenever.  Open DVC resorts and move on.



I respect your thoughts and opinion as they are your own.  For me personally I'm glad Disney is making a run at opening.  I went to Universal since its been opened and we had a blast.  Little crowds, few waits.  I'm hoping Disney will be the same or similar.  Yes Disney has been terrible about communication we find out more here at Disboards then we do from Disney itself.  All together, through the ups and downs of news we hear from Disney, in all perspective these are first world problems so to each his own is the best policy.


----------



## Rosanne

constanze said:


> And that is the question...and again...won't get on my "soapbox" but statistically, those that have a trip coming ...excuse me for the curse word...coming "soon"...statistically, could be the safest time to be going...But that's all. Done with all this pandemic stuff.. ewww...let's get on to the fun stuff again...What foods are you most looking forward to for Food and wine????


That beef stuff between Figment and Canada. Don't remember what it's called.


----------



## Rosanne

Gosh, I hope hopping is allowed. I want to be at Epcot every evening to eat now that I know Food and Wine is on!


----------



## constanze

Rosanne said:


> Gosh, I hope hopping is allowed. I want to be at Epcot every evening to eat now that I know Food and Wine is on!


I know! Right?!


----------



## constanze

Quote from Rosanne:
Gosh, I hope hopping is alloweed.
[/QUOTE]
On a Facebook thingy I'm on---- a gal who's going in July spoke with a cast member today when she called---she wanted to add park hopping and they did add it to her tickets---and said they "believed Disney wouldn't be deleting this feature" or they would have done it when they deleted all the ADR's and fast passes---so that's got to be a good sign? At least it's something to hold on to...


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?
> 
> I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.
> 
> I guess I am asking *what do people deserve that they aren’t getting? Not lecturing just curious.*


Clarity, sooner.  And still.  Answers.  The phone lines for dining opened 4 days before the resorts receive their first guests again after 3 months, and they were clearly understaffed.  People need to make airline flights, hotels, car rentals, time off work etc around a trip that they don't even know what they are getting into in 3 weeks.  Heck, they don't even know where they will be staying, or if they will be canceled on.  I know Disney had to finalize their big NBA deal before dealing with the rest of us, but I do believe they _could_ and _should_ have done many things better-and I do believe we all deserved better.


----------



## HorizonOne

constanze said:


> ........let's get on to the fun stuff again...What foods are you most looking forward to for Food and wine????



I think it's easier to list things I don't like ...... haha.. I like it all.       If I had to pick..... I would be boring... you can't go wrong with the Filet or cheddar cheese soup in the Canada booth.  Just my opinion.


----------



## constanze

Do they have the artichokes??? I know I've had them at Disneyland's Food and Wine...so might have it confused...


----------



## jenjersnap

The nitro chocolate almond truffle and the maple Boursin cheesecake and allllll the drinks. Anything cold and/or refreshing. We usually go when it is still very hot so the entrees don’t appeal though the seared scallops are usually great.



constanze said:


> And that is the question...and again...won't get on my "soapbox" but statistically, those that have a trip coming ...excuse me for the curse word...coming "soon"...statistically, could be the safest time to be going...But that's all. Done with all this pandemic stuff.. ewww...let's get on to the fun stuff again...What foods are you most looking forward to for Food and wine????


----------



## Anna_Sh

constanze said:


> Done with all this pandemic stuff.. ewww...let's get on to the fun stuff again...What foods are you most looking forward to for Food and wine????


Empanadas, Creme Brûlée, the sliced meat (and cheese and olives) from Spain, and I’m hoping they’ll bring the honey roasted cauliflower and frushi over from F&G


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Clarity, sooner.  And still.  Answers.  The phone lines for dining opened 4 days before the resorts receive their first guests again after 3 months, and they were clearly understaffed.  People need to make airline flights, hotels, car rentals, time off work etc around a trip that they don't even know what they are getting into in 3 weeks.  Heck, they don't even know where they will be staying, or if they will be canceled on.  I know Disney had to finalize their big NBA deal before dealing with the rest of us, but I do believe they _could_ and _should_ have done many things better-and I do believe we all deserved better.


That’s understandable. I also think we still have a lot of unknown about the virus though too. I don’t think Disney wants to announce things too soon and then have to backtrack.


----------



## rteetz

Guys I love Food and Wine but not the place to discuss our favorite food items either.


----------



## HorizonOne

constanze said:


> Do they have the artichokes??? I know I've had them at Disneyland's Food and Wine...so might have it confused...



Not that I remember seeing at WDW... I do remember them at DCA Food and Wine.


----------



## constanze

rteetz said:


> Guys I love Food and Wine but not the place to discuss our favorite food items either.


My fault...so sorry!


----------



## Bjn10

This forum takes on legs of its own it goes places that no one knows and it occasionally gives news


----------



## Mit88

Personally, I’m fine with every decision that Disney has *officially *made thus far. But thats my personal feelings. That doesnt mean I’m fine with certain decisions they’ve made that have negatively impacted members on this board. Even though I’m relatively new here, unfortunate outcomes and cancelled trips to members that I dont know personally, but communicate with here on a daily basis, I feel for them, probably more than I should a stranger. 

Now, without rehashing earlier talks today, I will say that there are certain things that could happen with the AP refund vs extension that I would not be very happy about. And without throwing a certain poster under the bus, they’ve been pseudo given endorsements by mods to relay rumors or possible plans, and has been right often enough to believe they have insider information. But that poster also said that APs will be treated in a way that’s “more than fair”. More being the key word. Now, because nothing is official, no one knows for sure, but from everything that has been rumored and talked about, there is nothing “more” than what is potentially being offered. I don’t see myself as an entitled passmember, I can say that because I’ve seen them. Both in person, and on the internet. I won’t even ask for a discount at Disney at a place that I know gives out AP/DVC discounts unless they ask me if I’m an AP or DVC member and would like to use them for a discount. But when an insider here tells members here that they’d be taken care of “more” than fairly, I dont think an exact day of closure  to day of reopen extension timeline with restricted access when you return as “more” than fair. Just taking away Park Hopping alone makes that word null and void. We haven’t gottten any official word on how APs will be taken care of, but surprise extensions is all we can really go off of in terms of talking points. Whether you like it or not, it’s more of a talking point than we’ve had for much of the last 3 months.


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## one_cat

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


I know we are in the minority but DW and I aren’t even a little bit frightened of this virus.  We wear the masks because it is the right thing to do but would happily go into a theme park or to a music concert tomorrow with no fear.


----------



## kverdon

Tjddis said:


> So I took a few days off the board and came back to catch up but sort of threw in the towel.  Just more unhappiness. A few months ago I got real into it with people debating how serious the virus was.  We are not planning on making our rescheduled trip in late August, in part because some in our party could be considered high risk.  So news of uptick in FLA I guess adds to that.  But an interesting thing has happened here in our house.  When we talk about cancelling it is more chalked up to how bad Disney is handling all of this and how limited the experience would be.  No idea if we have our hotel, no ADR, no FP, no FW, no Halloween Party, no characters and not knowing if we can even reserve park days.  I also remember when masks were the biggest complaint here.  And we are at the end of August.  I can’t imagine if it were a July trip.
> So I know it’s a pandemic, and it’s not their fault and blah blah blah.  They closed how many months ago?  They have had forever to devise scenarios, ramp up systems, train phone CMS and devise effective communication strategy.  You don’t have to look further than this mornings fiasco to see how bad they are doing.  2 hours for such a limited group of customers/restaurants?   The system overrun by 400 people in a queue?   People please...
> So spare me the lecture if you are inclined about how people should be patient and just be happy they are opening.  It costs a ton to go there. People deserve better
> I said when this all started they should stay closed until Fall/Winter.  Those that need a vacation can go somewhere.  Those addicted to go to WDW would come back whenever.  Open DVC resorts and move on.


Early this morning was a mess for sure but it was a bit self inflicted. Everyone jumped in to call for their ADRs First thing and swamped the system. We called about 1pm Eastern time after getting blown off by DVC Member Services and only had to wait about 10 min (less than the time to get through to DVC MS btw). For the week of July 4th to 11th we got all our requested ADRs no problem.

As to risking going into a Covid 19 hotspot well we are going in eyes wide open. We both work in clinical laboratory medicine so know the risks. We will wear our masks, social distance, wash our hands and use hand sanitizer.  There is still a better chance of use getting axed by a car accident on the way to the airport than checking out from an infection on this trip. Heck, we may have gotten it already from out last trip based upon our symptoms of last Feb.


----------



## Tjddis

kverdon said:


> Early this morning was a mess for sure but it was a bit self inflicted. Everyone jumped in to call for their ADRs First thing and swamped the system. We called about 1pm Eastern time after getting blown off by DVC Member Services and only had to wait about 10 min (less than the time to get through to DVC MS btw). For the week of July 4th to 11th we got all our requested ADRs no problem.
> 
> As to risking going into a Covid 19 hotspot well we are going in eyes wide open. We both work in clinical laboratory medicine so know the risks. We will wear our masks, social distance, wash our hands and use hand sanitizer.  There is still a better chance of use getting axed by a car accident on the way to the airport than checking out from an infection on this trip. Heck, we may have gotten it already from out last trip based upon our symptoms of last Feb.


Yeah I hear you on the covid stuff.  You certainly sound well informed/prepared and probably know as much as anyone can about it.  For us we just would not enjoy it with all the extra angst it would bring our folks with underlying conditions.  Add in all the restrictions and stuff you mentioned having to do plus limited experience at the high price and were out.  No judgement though.  Glad you got what you want res wise and hope you have a great time.  Can I ask what your prime motivation is for going ahead with the trip?  Most people I talk to about this have a pretty strong factor contributing to their decision so I’m just wondering.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Tjddis said:


> Yeah I hear you on the covid stuff.  You certainly sound well informed/prepared and probably know as much as anyone can about it.  For us we just would not enjoy it with all the extra angst it would bring our folks with underlying conditions.  Add in all the restrictions and stuff you mentioned having to do plus limited experience at the high price and were out.  No judgement though.  Glad you got what you want res wise and hope you have a great time.  Can I ask what your prime motivation is for going ahead with the trip?  Most people I talk to about this have a pretty strong factor contributing to their decision so I’m just wondering.


Obv not the person you're responding to, but DH and I are going ahead w our trip bc we need a vacation. We've tried doing "staycations" before, but bc of the nature of DH's work, if we're anywhere near work, he WILL go in. Really, if he's got internet and phone access, he'll answer calls but at least I know he won't be working all hours when we're at WDW. He'll excuse himself to answer the phone, but I know if we're walking around the parks, he's not on his computer. When we're out of town on vacation is also the only time his assistants get any breaks. He works ~70 hours a week outside the home, and another 30+ from home. That never slowed down during quarantine. I've also been at home with 4 kids since March 17.
We go to WDW a few times a year, and this year DH had planned on doing every runDisney event (including May and Sept in Paris). Obv those plans were derailed (postponed), but we can at least salvage some of our vacations. Also, because we go fairly often, and because we're not bringing kids, not knowing exactly where we're staying and having some things unavailable (fireworks, parades) isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?
> 
> I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.
> 
> I guess I am asking what do people deserve that they aren’t getting?


Not

well first off I’m not even entirely sure “bounce back” is fair. It never really went away. But we can leave that aside As I’m sure being from NY may give me a little different perspective from folks who may not yet have experienced a peak.

and I guess I should clarify. What I should say (and have been saying) is that imo they should have set a Fall/Winter reopen as an earliest possible open date and dedicated all of their IT and customer experience resources to conjuring scenarios/designing systems and procedures to help manage towards reduced capacity. BTW they did NOT have to do this in March. Once 6/1 was deemed undoable they could have shifted to this strategy. So say on 5/21 they say closed until 11/15. Cancel everybody booked before then. The rolling weekly waiting for stuff to disappear was a terrible strategy for them to employ. The continued lack of info, you cannot leave people in limbo a couple of weeks before they get on a plane. If they cannot handle rolling things out for a 7/11 open in a way that can be effectively communicated to the customers then don’t do it. The idea that they are doing this as some sort of strategy to get people to cancel is not at all a smart strategy if it is remotely true. But you know what, that’s what a segment of their customers now believe as a result of their actions so it’s out there, fair or not And from what I can gather from the board most AP holders aren’t real happy with the way they are being handled either. I am not an AP holder so will not comment further on what I don’t know.

As far as the cost I will put it to you this way. We come down every 2 years and stay on property, usually in a deluxe with a DDP. In my neighborhood people know I am a big WDW planner and often ask me for advice on trip planning.  No way I would be comfortable right now saying anyone should go ahead with a trip to WDW.  Too expensive for what will be available in the foreseeable future.  I judge nobody who wants to go or is going.  Wish em all a great time and will eagerly await trip reports.  And I HOPE I AM WRONG and it’s a magical experience for them. 
BTW I thank you for the great work you do in being a moderator.  In honor of you I did not mention masks at all


----------



## Tjddis

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Obv not the person you're responding to, but DH and I are going ahead w our trip bc we need a vacation. We've tried doing "staycations" before, but bc of the nature of DH's work, if we're anywhere near work, he WILL go in. Really, if he's got internet and phone access, he'll answer calls but at least I know he won't be working all hours when we're at WDW. He'll excuse himself to answer the phone, but I know if we're walking around the parks, he's not on his computer. When we're out of town on vacation is also the only time his assistants get any breaks. He works ~70 hours a week outside the home, and another 30+ from home. That never slowed down during quarantine. I've also been at home with 4 kids since March 17.
> We go to WDW a few times a year, and this year DH had planned on doing every runDisney event (including May and Sept in Paris). Obv those plans were derailed (postponed), but we can at least salvage some of our vacations. Also, because we go fairly often, and because we're not bringing kids, not knowing exactly where we're staying and having some things unavailable (fireworks, parades) isn't the end of the world.


Thank you for your perspective.  Sounds like you really deserve a great time and I truly hope you have one.


----------



## Tjddis

HorizonOne said:


> I respect your thoughts and opinion as they are your own.  For me personally I'm glad Disney is making a run at opening.  I went to Universal since its been opened and we had a blast.  Little crowds, few waits.  I'm hoping Disney will be the same or similar.  Yes Disney has been terrible about communication we find out more here at Disboards then we do from Disney itself.  All together, through the ups and downs of news we hear from Disney, in all perspective these are first world problems so to each his own is the best policy.


I appreciate your points.  It sounds like maybe you are local?  Or travel to Orlando area often?   Starting to think that is a bit of a factor here that I should be more clear about.  I guess if I was a person who went multiple times a year or every year maybe I would feel different.  We go every 2 years or so and save up to do it the way we like to.  So to not be able to do that greatly influences my perception of the value.  Hope that gives a little more clarity to my opinion.  Thanks to you and others here for steering me to that clarification.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Did chat with a cm last night about a different issue with my MDE.
Per that CM Alana there will be advance email notification before the reservation system opens up. It won’t just drop then we all scramble.
She was vague about everything else though. Never said “soon” but she did say “shortly.”


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did chat with a cm last night about a different issue with my MDE.
> Per that CM Alana there will be advance email notification before the reservation system opens up. It won’t just drop then we all scramble.
> She was vague about everything else though. Never said “soon” but she did say “shortly.”


We are victims of the subtleties, complexities, vagueries and intricacies of the English language.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

A2DisneyMom said:


> Hard to not feel bad for those March & April people who first rescheduled to June and July, and just days ago rescheduled into the fall, probably hoping to catch these events.  The hits just keep on coming for those folks.


I resemble that remark


----------



## momof2halls

Sandisw said:


> Are you going to call to see what happened?


Yes, i am


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> I also think we still have a lot of unknown about the virus though too. I don’t think Disney wants to announce things too soon and then have to backtrack.



I think that's it.  Maintaining radio silence (especially with those unknowns) is often better than attempting damage control in the public eye(s).


----------



## yulilin3

Just a reminder the Mod of this board ask that discussion of favorite Food and Wine ietms not be done in the thread titled  cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus 
Here's a thread we can talk about it though
https://www.disboards.com/threads/epcot-food-and-wine-festival-starts-7-15.3804821/#post-62020940


----------



## Dulcee

Our trip is in early august, as a biologist I can't help but watch the numbers closely. It is important to remember that its not just the raw positives that matter. 3,000 new cases in an area with the population and density of NYC (where most of NY's early cases were located) is a very different epidemiological story compared to 3,000 cases in the areas of FL that new cases appear to be coming from. Density is a major factor to how this virus spreads and I'm not sure anywhere in FL can really model the population and density distribution seen in NYC and its surrounding areas.

Personally, I'd be more worried if I had rebooked for December through the rest of the winter. Combined with flu season and a resurgence in air travel, well, there is a reason Disney is already tempering expectations for their Christmas party....


----------



## koszmok

Today`s UK email from Disney. I don`t see anything new (except they need 14 days to make changes on someone`s booking ) but I know some of you like to speculate on every word 


Dear Guest,

On Friday 12th June we wrote to advise you about the changes to the Walt Disney World Resort in relation to your booking and the options available to you as a result of these changes, which you can review in the original email included below. You were provided with several options to select from, with instructions on where to register your decision. We also advised that your decision was required by 27 June, 2020, otherwise we would assume that you did not wish to keep your booking and it would be cancelled with a full refund. We are writing again to remind you to make your selection on the Manage My Booking tool no later than 27 June, 2020. If you have already submitted your decision there is nothing further that you need to do.

To help you understand what will happen next we have included some additional information below. If you have selected to accept the changes to your booking, there is nothing more that you need to do. An updated invoice will0020be with you once we have fully processed your booking. Please also allow up to 14 days for any changes to your booking to be reflected in My Disney Experience. If you have not yet linked your booking on My Disney Experience please do so now, so you are ready to make park reservations when the system opens.

If you have selected to cancel your booking, there is nothing more that you need to do. Your decision has been stored and we are working through them as quickly as we can. Your booking will be cancelled and refunded as quickly as possible, but it will show as live in the Manage My Booking section until this time. Please allow up to 14 days for us to cancel and refund your booking, and for this change to be reflected in My Disney Experience.

If you have made your selection already please disregard this email. We are working through our guest’ selections and it will take us some time to fully update your booking.

Kind Regards

Walt Disney Travel Company International


----------



## Hummingbird

yulilin3 said:


> Just a reminder the Mod of this board ask that discussion of favorite Food and Wine ietms not be done in the thread titled  cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus
> Here's a thread we can talk about it though
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/epcot-food-and-wine-festival-starts-7-15.3804821/#post-62020940



Oops! Sorry I saw his post after I posted. Please delete!


----------



## lluv3971

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Anyone care to hazard a guess what “a taste of...” means for F&W? Obviously won’t have any eat to the beat, but do you think there will still be the same number of food items were used to at each stand?


My guess, based on no information whatsoever, is that they have "20 different food booths," but not all will be open at the same time, and some booths may be "retired" early in the season, and a new booth will take its place. They may also have a mix of booths from F&G and some from F&W, at least at the beginning.

Just thinking about attendence, staffing, and food availability, this makes sense in my mind.


----------



## kverdon

Tjddis said:


> Yeah I hear you on the covid stuff.  You certainly sound well informed/prepared and probably know as much as anyone can about it.  For us we just would not enjoy it with all the extra angst it would bring our folks with underlying conditions.  Add in all the restrictions and stuff you mentioned having to do plus limited experience at the high price and were out.  No judgement though.  Glad you got what you want res wise and hope you have a great time.  Can I ask what your prime motivation is for going ahead with the trip?  Most people I talk to about this have a pretty strong factor contributing to their decision so I’m just wondering.


Sure, our prime motivation is to get away and go to a place we enjoy and and relax. It has been a stressful 4 months with work and worrying about my Mother in Law who is in an retirement home. We’ve been lucky they’ve only had 2 cases there with workers who had minimal contact with others.  This will be our 3rd trip we’ve planned. The other 2, a trans Canadian rail trip and a trip to Hawaii got canned. As the trip to Hawaii got increasingly less likely we booked a trip to AKL for a 1BR on the AP discount as a backup. We figured, if nothing else, we could relax in the room and just watch the animals and cook our own meals, something my wife enjoys. We’d talked about a resort only vacation in the past when we bought DVC. We are also active AP holders so figure if we do happen to get into a park on a preview or on the 11th it would make for an interesting experience.

I certainly understand your reluctance to go if you have anyone who has an underlying health issue or otherwise at risk. We are older but in good health so decided to go for it.


----------



## JM23457

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH and I are going ahead w our trip bc we need a vacation. We've tried doing "staycations" before...


I'm with you on the importance of actually going somewhere else on vacation as opposed to having a "staycation", especially now.

Satisfying staycations require a person to be really happy to get more time to hang out at home (nope, not for us after 3 months of working at home, and not in our town, which is more restrictive than others in the area). They also require people to be able to really relax and pamper themselves at home (nope, not when I'm the one who does most of the cooking & housework). They also require people to have something interesting & absorbing to do at home during the staycation (I can entertain myself, but it's a chore for me to try to entertain others at home when I'm trying to relax.)

So no, staycation and vacation are far from equal. We really need the latter.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Another day, another roller coaster.

Maybe it is finally *soon*!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JM23457 said:


> Why are you posting on a thene park board if you have no interest in going? To chide people who do feel comfortable going?



This is a discussion board for Disney rumors and news. Speculation on rumors and discussions around news. Many people post on here every day who don’t have trips coming up to add commentary and perspective. And have for years. The rumors and news board is filled with people interested in Disney who speculate and discuss every move Disney makes. There are other areas of the board that are more specifically for trip planning. Also, many people who are not interested in going have 
answered questions or given great advice to those who are going. There are very knowledgeable people here.

I do not have a trip planned and definitely would not travel right now, but as a shareholder, former CP and DVC member and really just someone who is into Disney, I’m interested in how they adapt for covid.


----------



## polynor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Another day, another roller coaster.
> 
> Maybe it is finally *soon*!


Arms up!  Wheeeeeeee!!
anticipation like the first dip of BTMR. (Though the ride maybe more like TZToT)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

polynor said:


> Arms up!  Wheeeeeeee!!
> anticipation like the first dip of BTMR. (Though the ride maybe more like TZToT)


“Soon” - It’s the wildest ride in the wilderness!!!


----------



## Craig Larson

karen4546 said:


> Is this new?View attachment 502089



Before the shutdown, I was able to opt out of housekeeping via the "Service your way program" and it even stated how much the gift card would be. Then during the shutdown that option had been removed from the online checkin. I now see this back, with the verbiage change (it kept my original choice of declining service). It no longer mentions a gift card, so I am assuming that they will no longer offer the gift card to those who opt out.


----------



## kverdon

Dulcee said:


> Our trip is in early august, as a biologist I can't help but watch the numbers closely. It is important to remember that its not just the raw positives that matter. 3,000 new cases in an area with the population and density of NYC (where most of NY's early cases were located) is a very different epidemiological story compared to 3,000 cases in the areas of FL that new cases appear to be coming from. Density is a major factor to how this virus spreads and I'm not sure anywhere in FL can really model the population and density distribution seen in NYC and its surrounding areas.
> 
> Personally, I'd be more worried if I had rebooked for December through the rest of the winter. Combined with flu season and a resurgence in air travel, well, there is a reason Disney is already tempering expectations for their Christmas party....


You have it right on in that population density plays hugely into it and that the mass outbreak in NYC occurred before mask use and social distancing came into widespread use. A packed theme park might approach those conditions like found in NYC for a short time, but that is why everyone is going out of their way to avoid it and markedly decrease capacity to spread folks out.

We also have a trip planned  in Dec and are watching things closely. We had planned it to resort hop and see the decorations and to attend candlelight processional and both are now question.  We’ll see, but as this year has shown, you can’t predict next week much less 6 months from now. Heck if I could predict the future that well I‘d have bought stock in Toilet Paper manufacturing and be staying our next trip in a Poly Bungalow


----------



## RWinNOLA

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Another day, another roller coaster.
> 
> Maybe it is finally *soon*!



Yep.  Got my hopes up that yesterday would be the day.   But the more I think about it, the seem to be approaching this is steps.  

1 They announced only DVC and FW would be open. 
2. They went through the system and whacked all the fastpasses and ADRs.
3. They started moving people in non-DVC resorts that had reservations for the pre-opening people (6/22-7/11). 
4. They announced which NBA resorts would be used. 
5. They started taking ADRs for the pre-opening period. 

As much as I want to be able to make theme park reservations really “soon”, I can’t see that happening until deal with the non-DVC reservations for the first few weeks after the theme parks will be open.  It’s possible they simply may not be able to accommodate everyone and then some may be offered an alternate resort but choose to cancel if they are not happy with the offer. 

So unfortunately, I think it could easily be another week or so before we can make theme park reservations.  For those of us with reservations the first week after theme parks open, the window to make ADRs will be even smaller.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JM23457 said:


> She wasn't sharing any advice. Just the message that people shouldn't even want to go.



I’m just pointing out that this isn’t an echo chamber of the same perspective. It’s just an opinion ... 

People still going have surely made themselves of the risks. Disney can put measures in place, but when they go, they’re also relying on the thousands of other guests who will also be in the parks to follow the rules. 

Will someone who traveled go to the parks with cold symptoms but no fever? Probably. If some people feel feverish, will they take a fever reducer to try to pass temp check and get into the park? Probably. People go to the parks sick and lie on their health forms to board Disney cruises all the time. Will people try to get around the mask requirement by pulling them down when rides start? Probably. Will groups get too close to other groups? Probably. 

I think Disney will be better about rules enforcement than they have been in the past given that this is a public health situation, but some guests will always try to skirt the rules. 

If people want to go, that’s great. Everyone looks at these things through a different lens and is in a different situation. I look forward for the reports from those who do go. I just really hope given FL’s current situation that they follow the rules and measures Disney has put in place.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep.  Got my hopes up that yesterday would be the day.   But the more I think about it, the seem to be approaching this is steps.
> 
> 1 They announced only DVC and FW would be open.
> 2. They went through the system and whacked all the fastpasses and ADRs.
> 3. They started moving people in non-DVC resorts that had reservations for the pre-opening people (6/22-7/11).
> 4. They announced which NBA resorts would be used.
> 5. They started taking ADRs for the pre-opening period.
> 
> As much as I want to be able to make theme park reservations really “soon”, I can’t see that happening until deal with the non-DVC reservations for the first few weeks after the theme parks will be open.  It’s possible they simply may not be able to accommodate everyone and then some may be offered an alternate resort but choose to cancel if they are not happy with the offer.
> 
> So unfortunately, I think it could easily be another week or so before we can make theme park reservations.  For those of us with reservations the first week after theme parks open, the window to make ADRs will be even smaller.



I totally agree and have been saying for awhile I think it makes more sense to take care of resorts first. I'm hoping today is "official" resort news day. We'll see!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm going to predict that Candlelight Processional will not happen this year. 
The theater would be cut in half in terns of capacity, while the event is arguably the most popular of the holiday season. That would mean A LOT of people would be left out and upset, standing around outside the theater won't work either
Also the choirs that participate come from all around the country and then are together for hours backstage, in a small-ish area while they practice, and then of course close together, shoulder to shoulder on stage
Unless something absolutely radical happens with the virus, I don't see this happening this year


----------



## Marionnette

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep.  Got my hopes up that yesterday would be the day.   But the more I think about it, the seem to be approaching this is steps.
> 
> 1 They announced only DVC and FW would be open.
> 2. They went through the system and whacked all the fastpasses and ADRs.
> 3. They started moving people in non-DVC resorts that had reservations for the pre-opening people (6/22-7/11).
> 4. They announced which NBA resorts would be used.
> 5. They started taking ADRs for the pre-opening period.
> 
> As much as I want to be able to make theme park reservations really “soon”, I can’t see that happening until deal with the non-DVC reservations for the first few weeks after the theme parks will be open.  It’s possible they simply may not be able to accommodate everyone and then some may be offered an alternate resort but choose to cancel if they are not happy with the offer.
> 
> So unfortunately, I think it could easily be another week or so before we can make theme park reservations.  For those of us with reservations the first week after theme parks open, the window to make ADRs will be even smaller.


I agree. The next shoe to drop will concern resort reservations during the first couple of weeks of reopening, followed by park reservations and in-park dining reservations. I cannot imagine starting the park reservation system prior to confirming hotel rooms for guests still holding reservations in resorts, like YC and CSR, which we already know will only be open to the NBA.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Unfounded predictions: will get information on the reservation system on 6/25 and the priority people will have access 6/29 with general population access ~7/1.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to predict that Candlelight Processional will not happen this year.
> The theater would be cut in half in terns of capacity, while the event is arguably the most popular of the holiday season. That would mean A LOT of people would be left out and upset, standing around outside the theater won't work either
> Also the choirs that participate come from all around the country and then are together for hours backstage, in a small-ish area while they practice, and then of course close together, shoulder to shoulder on stage
> Unless something absolutely radical happens with the virus, I don't see this happening this year



I think that would be a really tough one to pull off too.


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Another day, another roller coaster.
> 
> Maybe it is finally *soon*!


I have a ton of work to do today, so may the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## koszmok

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep.  Got my hopes up that yesterday would be the day.   But the more I think about it, the seem to be approaching this is steps.
> 
> 1 They announced only DVC and FW would be open.
> 2. They went through the system and whacked all the fastpasses and ADRs.
> 3. They started moving people in non-DVC resorts that had reservations for the pre-opening people (6/22-7/11).
> 4. They announced which NBA resorts would be used.
> 5. They started taking ADRs for the pre-opening period.
> 
> As much as I want to be able to make theme park reservations really “soon”, I can’t see that happening until deal with the non-DVC reservations for the first few weeks after the theme parks will be open.  It’s possible they simply may not be able to accommodate everyone and then some may be offered an alternate resort but choose to cancel if they are not happy with the offer.
> 
> So unfortunately, I think it could easily be another week or so before we can make theme park reservations.  For those of us with reservations the first week after theme parks open, the window to make ADRs will be even smaller.



My TIP ( sorry prediction  )

Info comes out on reservation system 25th June
Reservation system goes live on 28th June

Not for everyone at the same time though as Disney already stated


----------



## CaLuCa

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to predict that Candlelight Processional will not happen this year.
> The theater would be cut in half in terns of capacity, while the event is arguably the most popular of the holiday season. That would mean A LOT of people would be left out and upset, standing around outside the theater won't work either
> Also the choirs that participate come from all around the country and then are together for hours backstage, in a small-ish area while they practice, and then of course close together, shoulder to shoulder on stage
> Unless something absolutely radical happens with the virus, I don't see this happening this year



While I logically understand all of this, I am very saddened.  After several decades of attending Disney, I finally saw this last year...twice Ming Na-Wen and NPH.  My daughter was in one of the choirs that sang.  She has some learning issues and has not had a normal school course, so to watch her participate in a group setting was just as magical as seeing the Processional.  We've had a lot of stuff canceled (like many)...DCL Med, DLP, kids first time skiing, luckily I didn't have any kiddos who graduated or missed a prom...so I wouldn't be surprised if the list of 2020 keeps on growing.


----------



## hertamaniac

I lean towards the Voices of Liberty also as on the "no fly" list.  The dome is centric to their performances and they encouraged guests to congregate.  Add to that their/vocalists proximity to one another and singing/projecting, I don't see why Disney would even attempt to go forward with this.


----------



## morrismhs

Dulcee said:


> Our trip is in early august, as a biologist I can't help but watch the numbers closely. It is important to remember that its not just the raw positives that matter. 3,000 new cases in an area with the population and density of NYC (where most of NY's early cases were located) is a very different epidemiological story compared to 3,000 cases in the areas of FL that new cases appear to be coming from. Density is a major factor to how this virus spreads and I'm not sure anywhere in FL can really model the population and density distribution seen in NYC and its surrounding areas.
> 
> Personally, I'd be more worried if I had rebooked for December through the rest of the winter. Combined with flu season and a resurgence in air travel, well, there is a reason Disney is already tempering expectations for their Christmas party....




Totally agree- not saying we shouldn’t take precautions though.  However, I live in Suffolk County on Long Island east of NYC.  My county has more cases and deaths than the entire state of Florida- density is definitely a big part


----------



## OnceUponATime15

After last evenings info from Disney and the movement in relocating guests, I’m curious as to what today brings.  Being Friday it will be something..  but i don’t think we will hear much about the launch of the reservation system for the parks. (well.. maybe a date, without specifics). 

Too many moving parts..   no wonder they are a month behind other parks reopening.  

A friend pointed out that reopening the other parks was reopening parks.. reopening WDW is like reopening a city the size of San Francisco - with the similar/same logistics all the while keeping hurricane season in mind as yet another factor! lol/smh! 

Ok Friday...  ready - set - GO!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to predict that Candlelight Processional will not happen this year.
> The theater would be cut in half in terns of capacity, while the event is arguably the most popular of the holiday season. That would mean A LOT of people would be left out and upset, standing around outside the theater won't work either
> Also the choirs that participate come from all around the country and then are together for hours backstage, in a small-ish area while they practice, and then of course close together, shoulder to shoulder on stage
> Unless something absolutely radical happens with the virus, I don't see this happening this year


I am hoping that the remainder the festival will-- the booths will already be up!


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I totally agree and have been saying for awhile I think it makes more sense to take care of resorts first. I'm hoping today is "official" resort news day. We'll see!


I agree too. would make sense to have the resorts go first so people know if they want to still go before deciding on the park. I'll take any type of "SOON" we can get!  I'm most curios about the inner workings of the whole reservation system though personally, I really want to know the details as to why they end up making it however they end up with it in the end.


----------



## cakebaker

JM23457 said:


> Why are you posting on a theme park board if you have no interest in going? To chide people who do feel comfortable going?



If you think someone has no right to post here, you should just report their post and let the mods handle it rather than chiding them yourself. I'm pretty sure it won't go your way, but doing exactly what you accuse them of isn't the solution either. Not playing mod....just letting you know what the proper steps are.


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> I know we are in the minority but DW and I aren’t even a little bit frightened of this virus.  We wear the masks because it is the right thing to do but would happily go into a theme park or to a music concert tomorrow with no fear.



Yes, this is us.

As soon as dentist and eye doctors opened, I was there. We went to restaurants (outdoor) as soon as we could. We would go to zoo, outdoor concerts, anything if it was open here!!!

I can work home, so I can easily isolate for two weeks after a trip if needed/required.

Wear masks and social distance. Not much else you can do unless you choose to just stay home, which is fine too, but understand that others will choose to start going places again.

Besides, there is a new treatment for severe cases, human trials starting with vaccine - things are looking up, may be a while still, but I have hope things are getting better!


----------



## hertamaniac

Port Canaveral's newest cruise terminal is nearing completion.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/1...t-sea-travel-is-up-in-the-air-due-to-covid-19


----------



## yulilin3

CaLuCa said:


> While I logically understand all of this, I am very saddened.  After several decades of attending Disney, I finally saw this last year...twice Ming Na-Wen and NPH.  My daughter was in one of the choirs that sang.  She has some learning issues and has not had a normal school course, so to watch her participate in a group setting was just as magical as seeing the Processional.  We've had a lot of stuff canceled (like many)...DCL Med, DLP, kids first time skiing, luckily I didn't have any kiddos who graduated or missed a prom...so I wouldn't be surprised if the list of 2020 keeps on growing.



CP is very very special to so many people. both of my kids sang in the choir every year of their HS years, even though some nights were rough because of the heat they both cherish the experience.



hertamaniac said:


> I lean towards the Voices of Liberty also as on the "no fly" list.  The dome is centric to their performances and they encouraged guests to congregate.  Add to that their/vocalists proximity to one another and singing/projecting, I don't see why Disney would even attempt to go forward with this.


I think they will also be moved to the american garden theater, like Mariachi Cobre and JAMMitors. Not necessarily in their period outfits but what they wear during their 4th of July concerts.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am hoping that the remainder the festival will-- the booths will already be up!


I think the food booths have a good chance of being open for the holiday festival. Or they may just keep food and wine going through the end of the year n


----------



## FatBambi

yulilin3 said:


> I'm going to predict that Candlelight Processional will not happen this year.
> The theater would be cut in half in terns of capacity, while the event is arguably the most popular of the holiday season. That would mean A LOT of people would be left out and upset, standing around outside the theater won't work either
> Also the choirs that participate come from all around the country and then are together for hours backstage, in a small-ish area while they practice, and then of course close together, shoulder to shoulder on stage
> Unless something absolutely radical happens with the virus, I don't see this happening this year


As a music teacher, we aren't even sure and internally it's not looking good that we would even be able to have ensembles such as choir this upcoming year so I agree with you.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> I think they will also be moved to the american garden theater, like Mariachi Cobre and JAMMitors. Not necessarily in their period outfits but what they wear during their 4th of July concerts.



Well if that is the case, I hope that Tiffany and the team will be ready for the outdoor heat, continuously.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888



I think it would be more useful for Disney to just release a small list of what *IS* available 

It looks like Droid building survived so that's exciting at least.


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> After last evenings info from Disney and the movement in relocating guests, I’m curious as to what today brings.  Being Friday it will be something..  but i don’t think we will hear much about the launch of the reservation system for the parks. (well.. maybe a date, without specifics).
> 
> Too many moving parts..   no wonder they are a month behind other parks reopening.
> 
> A friend pointed out that reopening the other parks was reopening parks.. reopening WDW is like reopening a city the size of San Francisco - with the similar/same logistics all the while keeping hurricane season in mind as yet another factor! lol/smh!
> 
> Ok Friday...  ready - set - GO!


What guests were relocated? I know of one and we arent sure that it wasnt a glitch.


----------



## skeeter31

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888


9am EST and we may have had our news dump for the day already. The one thing that sticks out to me from the list is there still isn’t any mention of water parks.


----------



## Farro

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888



None of that seems unexpected and it makes sense.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

skeeter31 said:


> 9am EST and we may have had our news dump for the day already. The one thing that sticks out to me from the list is there still isn’t any mention of water parks.


I wonder what else is coming today!


----------



## Lewisc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think it would be more useful for Disney to just release a small list of what *IS* available


Close your eyes. What do you see? Your list.


----------



## hereforthechurros

e_yerger said:


> I’m kind of.... shocked? by how many people are still genuinely so excited about going to a theme park in florida considering their rising cases...


Cases were always going to rise. When we shut down to begin with it was to slow the curve so hospitals wouldn't be flooded, not to eliminate the virus. Half the states in the country have rising cases so its almost unavoidable if you want to do any travel this summer. That being said I'm glad we still have 50 days to figure out if we are going or not. Mandating masks for the county should help too.

EDIT: oops sorry for bringing it back up.


----------



## DavidHobart

A2DisneyMom said:


> I don’t think you’ll see companies trying to control where their employees travel during their vacation time.  If the employees are required to quarantine due to a local emergency order, they’ll likely just have to let them work from home.


I don't control where my staff go on their vacations. But I request that they let me know their plans ahead of time, and insist that they tell me where they go. I let them know that if they choose to go what we define as a hot spot (even if it only becomes a hot spot after their arrival there) they will not be allowed on our campus until they have completed a two week quarantine.  If they can work from home, they will get paid for that; if they can't, they will need to use either PTO or lose pay.


----------



## scrappinginontario

My concern with Candlelight Processional is also for the musicians and singers.  It's being recommended my the Ministry of Health where I live that corporate singing in places of worship not happen at this time.  Patios are opening today but not allowed to even sing Happy Birthday or have patio musicians or karaoke.


----------



## yulilin3

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888


for those with bad eyesight
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/events-tours-extras/


----------



## BorderTenny

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273960822885285888


The only thing I can think of off the top of my head that's not on the list is the barbershop. Does that mean it's available?


----------



## Farro

BorderTenny said:


> The only thing I can think of off the top of my head that's not on the list is the barbershop. Does that mean it's available?




I seriously doubt it.


----------



## cakebaker

BorderTenny said:


> The only thing I can think of off the top of my head that's not on the list is the barbershop. Does that mean it's available?



It will not be open.
*Spas, salons and Harmony Barbershop* will remain closed during the initial reopening period


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bummed about starlight safari but sort of figured with how small the truck is. I've done that tour 3x and it is one of my favorite WDW hidden gems. 

The search for a birthday experience gift for my Mom continues


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> 9am EST and we may have had our news dump for the day already. The one thing that sticks out to me from the list is there still isn’t any mention of water parks.



ok.. cool.  guess we're done for today early.


----------



## focusondisney

Called the AP line last night to request the partial refund for the shut down instead of the extension.  Asked, just for the heck of it, when I might hear my options about my July 13 YC stay.  “Should be soon”.   

Well, no kidding, that’s only 3 weeks away.   The whole  trip would  be “soon“ in a normal world.


----------



## rteetz

I wouldn’t expect big resort news or anything today.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Well if that is the case, I hope that Tiffany and the team will be ready for the outdoor heat, continuously.


they have a great green room in the back of the theater. And their  non period clothes are not really that bad for the hea, but yes, definitely a departure from a nice a-c environment


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect big resort news or anything today.



Maybe *soon* is really code for "July" or "We will tell you when you show up"


----------



## Dis_Yoda

None of those experiences shock me as being unavailable.


----------



## woody337

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Maybe *soon* is really code for "July" or "We will tell you when you show up"


Right, for people arriving in 3 weeks, it would be nice to have an idea of whats going on. Also whether to pay off the remainder of their trips.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Maybe *soon* is really code for "July" or "We will tell you when you show up"


It's the newest attraction - find out where you're staying when you get there. Magical Express just drops you off somewhere, and the windows are all blacked out so you don't know where until you get off the bus.


----------



## CmdrThor

Ninjagrrl said:


> It's the newest attraction - find out where you're staying when you get there. Magical Express just drops you off somewhere, and the windows are all blacked out so you don't know where until you get off the bus.



And some people get dropped off back at the airport because their reservation was cancelled


----------



## chicagoshannon

looks like light saber building and droids are still available as of now.  Hopefully it stays that way and hopefully we can get a reservation for that when that opens.


----------



## Krandor

focusondisney said:


> Called the AP line last night to request the partial refund for the shut down instead of the extension.  Asked, just for the heck of it, when I might hear my options about my July 13 YC stay.  “Should be soon”.
> 
> Well, no kidding, that’s only 3 weeks away.   The whole  trip would  be “soon“ in a normal world.



Soon.   That sounds like good news.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Krandor said:


> Soon.   That sounds like good news.



When this is over I am going to shiver every time I hear that word.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> When this is over I am going to shiver every time I hear that word.


And ‘soon’ means different things to different people and dare I say, tongue in cheek, represents a different time scale for some men compared to some women. A little like ‘in a minute’.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

woody337 said:


> What guests were relocated? I know of one and we arent sure that it wasnt a glitch.



Another this morning.. same thread, same switch  and same dates.


----------



## Sandiz08

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another this morning.. same thread, same switch  and same dates.


The suspicion is Travel agency moves but I don’t think it’s been confirmed.


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Another this morning.. same thread, same switch  and same dates.


Well then i'll keep refreshing then!!!! lol


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

woody337 said:


> Right, for people arriving in 3 weeks, it would be nice to have an idea of whats going on. Also whether to pay off the remainder of their trips.



Or if we want to book an alternate vacation! At this point we’ve lost out on the opportunity to book something else as places are booked up.


----------



## glocker

woody337 said:


> Well then i'll keep refreshing then!!!! lol


I swear I feel a divot in the upper right hand corner of my screen.


----------



## BrianR

I honestly would have thought today we'd find out about "Week 3+" moves for those that start in the park closure period and end after the parks begin to open at a minimum.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect big resort news or anything today.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


>


We're in denial, Ryan.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

rteetz said:


>


Are you answering your own posts now? Hmmmm .... who does that remind me of?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

woody337 said:


> Well then i'll keep refreshing then!!!! lol



A third move from B.C. to the Poly - CL!  August 28th arrival.

If those are your dates and you are at the BC...   refresh my friend - refresh! lol..,


----------



## vinotinto

Today I went to MDE and the home page looked different. It had an ad for Disney+ and one of the boxes had a "Why Stay at a Disney Resort" and linked to this (very, very, very outdated) page:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resort-hotels-benefits/


----------



## Sandiz08

glocker said:


> I swear I feel a divot in the upper right hand corner of my screen.


Another report just popped up, they all were TA booked thus  far.


----------



## Farro

Why are people surprised about Beach Club guests being moved? We knew Beach Club wouldn't be open until at earliest later this year, didn't we?


----------



## rteetz

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Are you answering your own posts now? Hmmmm .... who does that remind me of?


I’ve just always got my popcorn ready.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Sandiz08 said:


> The suspicion is Travel agency moves but I don’t think it’s been confirmed.



Doesn’t appear to be..  completing the online check in for the BC prompted a pop up saying to complete check in - only to find the change then.

I think they’ve over sold the BC prior to capacity being reduced for occupancy.  All reporting change are the same week.


----------



## Sandiz08

Farro said:


> Why are people surprised about Beach Club guests being moved? We knew Beach Club wouldn't be open until at earliest later this year, didn't we?


Maybe that’s how they will do the rest of the moves, play Tetris with reservations. If you don’t like , then you can pay to move.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I’ve just always got my popcorn ready.



But what about your turkey leg?


----------



## woody337

Farro said:


> Why are people surprised about Beach Club guests being moved? We knew Beach Club wouldn't be open until at earliest later this year, didn't we?


Well i'm booked at Movies and from what I know they wont open, I guess i'l sleeping in the parking lot somewhere.


----------



## Farro

woody337 said:


> Well i'm booked at Movies and from what I know they wont open, I guess i'l sleeping in the parking lot somewhere.



I'm sure you'll be moved...eventually...


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?
> 
> I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.
> 
> I guess I am asking what do people deserve that they aren’t getting? Not lecturing just curious.



I would answer, but I am not sure I could put it as eloquently as it has already been said, so I will just attach the following as my answer to this....my answer to pretty much everything. 



cakebaker said:


> And therein lies the problem. When paying customers set the bar this low, that’s the bar they’ll meet.  They don’t need to be transparent, they don’t need to be fair- just open the gates and let us in. Any price, any conditions- doesn’t matter.
> 
> I’ve been visiting WDW as an out of state AP for decades. They’ve been riding their own coat tails for a long time, and as customers we’ve been letting them get away with it, and now it’s being excused because it’s not their fault, it’s the pandemic that’s to blame. It’s not, the pandemic has just pulled the veil away.
> 
> They can do better, but there’s no need to when people will settle for less. But when they can alienate a guest like me- a dedicated on site guest, visiting for decades, buys every up sell they offer and a unapologetic pixie duster- maybe they’ve gone too far. Maybe.
> 
> All I know is that by my own choice, I’m not sitting on hold this morning excited to finally get to book something for a trip that was running me upwards of 10k and the only one that cares that I’m not, is me. That says everything.









Gabrielle Broughton said:


>



I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"

My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know? 

We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.


----------



## Skippyboo

Farro said:


> I'm sure you'll be moved...eventually...


Soon !


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> I would answer, but I am not sure I could put it as eloquently as it has already been said, so I will just attach the following as my answer to this....my answer to pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.


Until further notice. They likely won’t start these experiences back up until it’s safer to do so.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> I would answer, but I am not sure I could put it as eloquently as it has already been said, so I will just attach the following as my answer to this....my answer to pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.



It's normal to be upset about a losing an experience or cancellation.

But you can't possibly be faulting Disney for cancelling those types of experiences that can't be done (well) with social distancing can you? Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique would be impossible.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.


Probably longer than you think or want Unfortunately. Disney is going to err on the side of caution and things are going to be operating in a reduced capacity like this for a long time.


----------



## mattpeto

mmackeymouse said:


> I would answer, but I am not sure I could put it as eloquently as it has already been said, so I will just attach the following as my answer to this....my answer to pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.



I would think BBB would come back sooner then Fireworks/parades, but it could be an staffing/expense savings cut for now.


----------



## karen4546

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Lighten up..  it’s all in good fun.  Your posts brought some of the best moments to this thread.  Certainly ones that took on their own life.


And were actually pretty relevant.  Since most of what he said was accurate but obviously in the early stages.  I certainly saved a lot of time by canceling during that call and having my points banked.  And, my daughter canceling her June cash stay.  

I am all about "good fun".   Do you think we will still have to wear masks in September?   

(just kidding about the masks..... having a little fun lol- I'm all set with masks: disposable, layered, Disney prints, valve masks, stretchable masks, home made masks, light face coverings - you name it I have it)


----------



## Jacq7414

mmackeymouse said:


> I would answer, but I am not sure I could put it as eloquently as it has already been said, so I will just attach the following as my answer to this....my answer to pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.


We told our daughter if she eats her fruits and vegetables that she’ll grow tall enough to go on splash mountain (she was already the height - just needed some bribes). We were scheduled to go July 7 and had to cancel. She said to us “but I ate all my vegetables. Why does coronavirus ruin everything!!!”  We are scheduled to go next year  We can.

we also had bibbidi Bobbidi boutique booked so I hope it’s back up and running by April.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I would think BBB would come back sooner then Fireworks/parades, but it could be an staffing/expense savings cut for now.



I think it's more along the lines of having staff so close to the client, touching hair, putting make up on face, etc.,....kind of goes against the whole social distancing mask stuff!


----------



## Skippyboo

They could do BBB by private appointment jack up the price even more perhaps.


----------



## Berger1

OnceUponATime15 said:


> A third move from B.C. to the Poly - CL!  August 28th arrival.
> 
> If those are your dates and you are at the BC...   refresh my friend - refresh! lol..,


Was your BC stay cash or DVC?  We are scheduled to arrive at BC on DVC side 8/30.  We keep wondering if we may be moved if the NBA is still at YC.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> It's normal to be upset about a losing an experience or cancellation.
> 
> But you can't possibly be faulting Disney for cancelling those types of experiences that can't be done (well) with social distancing can you? Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique would be impossible.




I'm not faulting Disney at all. Just voicing my sadness. I fault Disney for all the stuff cakebaker mentioned in their post, absolutely. 

I don't see how BBB would be impossible, I really don't. Would it take reduced capacities and some creativity? Sure. I don't think it's "Impossible." Remember what Walt always said about the impossible?


----------



## mattpeto

I'm guessing if Florida wasn't experiencing an significant uptick of coronavirus cases, the reservation system may be off the ground already for the initial parks reopening.  It might even get more challenging to get a reservation.


----------



## Eric Smith

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm going to be that person to ask the question that none of us know the answer to: "But how long?"
> 
> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.


I'd imagine that these experiences wont be offered for quite a while.  Most of them require close contact by a group of people and that just isn't possible in the current situation.


----------



## Eeyore daily

At this point I think soon is July 2nd or July 9th.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I think it's more along the lines of having staff so close to the client, touching hair, putting make up on face, etc.,....kind of goes against the whole social distancing mask stuff!



Good point, I agree.  I still think barber/BBB services return before than the mass gatherings, but we'll see.


----------



## hjeick

BrianR said:


> So like if Edna should be wearing a mask, laugh if she shouldn't?


She may be working remotely...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

karen4546 said:


> And were actually pretty relevant.  Since most of what he said was accurate but obviously in the early stages.  I certainly saved a lot of time by canceling during that call and having my points banked.  And, my daughter canceling her June cash stay.
> 
> I am all about "good fun".   Do you think we will still have to wear masks in September?
> 
> (just kidding about the masks..... having a little fun lol- I'm all set with masks: disposable, layered, Disney prints, valve masks, stretchable masks, home made masks, light face coverings - you name it I have it)



fwiw.. I was right there with you as you posted the info you were given & was very sure it was all very plausible. If you can check back you’ll see   I was cheering for it being accurate.

I think that the legend of Sven that grew out of it has provided much lightness to this thread as things got weighty.

I will always be #teamSven


----------



## Racheldb

Skippyboo said:


> Soon !


"eventually" is the new "soon"


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I don't see how BBB would be impossible, I really don't. Would it take reduced capacities and some creativity? Sure. I don't think it's "Impossible." Remember what Walt always said about the impossible?



If they could do it safely, they would do it. It’s a big moneymaker. The profit margin on BBB is insane. They’re not cutting that to save money. It costs very little to operate.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm not faulting Disney at all. Just voicing my sadness. I fault Disney for all the stuff cakebaker mentioned in their post, absolutely.
> 
> I don't see how BBB would be impossible, I really don't. Would it take reduced capacities and some creativity? Sure. I don't think it's "Impossible." Remember what Walt always said about the impossible?



BBB requires close contact between CM and guest(s) for prolonged amounts of time. Distance and limit all you want, but that is a major issue.

I think they’re making the responsible choice for their CMs not putting them in that position at this time. It’s a huge money maker for them, yet it isn’t happening.


----------



## Berger1

mmackeymouse said:


> My niece's reward for potty training was a trip to Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique. I am not kidding, it was the ONLY thing that would motivate her. I mean, I know kids are kids and memories are short, but still...it feels a little icky not to be able to deliver on a promise, you know?
> 
> We also had a girls' tea planned for the Afternoon Tea Party at GF, and seeing that taken off is a punch to the gut.



I'm hoping when she sees that BBB is not open she doesn't decide to "un-potty train" right there on the spot for being sold a false bill of goods, hahaha!  Sorry for laughing, but with 3 little kids of my own I can easily see them doing crazy stuff.


----------



## skeeter31

Berger1 said:


> Was your BC stay cash or DVC?  We are scheduled to arrive at BC on DVC side 8/30.  We keep wondering if we may be moved if the NBA is still at YC.


BC DVC is opening on Monday. If you have a points reservation there, you’ll be staying there. Just won’t have SAB for a while.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
"Imminently."
Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Berger1 said:


> Was your BC stay cash or DVC?  We are scheduled to arrive at BC on DVC side 8/30.  We keep wondering if we may be moved if the NBA is still at YC.



I’m not affected.. those who are have been posting changes on the Yacht & Beach Club thread.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Ninjagrrl said:


> So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
> "Imminently."
> Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.



We can only hope!! fingers crossed..


----------



## Eric Smith

Ninjagrrl said:


> So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
> "Imminently."
> Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.


What is TP?.....and don't say toilet paper


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> When this is over I am going to shiver every time I hear that word.



Rumor has it one of the unannounced house at Halloween Horror Nights is going to be calls "Soon" ... You walk through the whole thing, always expecting a  but none never comes, you are just told one is coming "soon"


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ok I'm here with my coffee! I have things to do today, so I would love for news to happen when I won't fall 15 pages behind on this thread.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Eric Smith said:


> What is TP?.....and don't say toilet paper


Touring Plans


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Eric Smith said:


> What is TP?.....and don't say toilet paper


Touring Plans


----------



## crayon3448

There is also a 3rd move reported YC CL to poly CL for end of August. No contact from disney, only changed in MDE


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just read a post over on WDWMagic, launch for reservations Monday 22nd.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Good point, I agree.  I still think barber/BBB services return before than the mass gatherings, but we'll see.



Barbers have opened where I live but highly restricted on number of people allowed in at once and everyone has to wear a mask at a times (so they aren't able to do bear trims) ... I think scaling down capacity for BBB and still make some $ would be hard and also would be hard for everyone (including the kids) to wear masks at all times


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Ok.. the mystery of the *YC to Poly switch. * Apparently there is a convention that was scheduled for the Yacht/Beach the last week in August & beginning of September - it was cancelled to go virtual — but is now back on.
Disney making its return to doing conventional/conference business...


----------



## zumfelde

rteetz said:


> Genuinely curious, what if we are worse off in the fall and winter with a much larger bounce back of the virus? Should they still open in the fall then?
> 
> I don’t think anyone would disagree that Disney costs a lot of money because it certainly does.
> 
> I guess I am asking what do people deserve that they aren’t getting? Not lecturing just curious.


Disney had several months to plan their opening. When they announced their date they should have said what resorts would be open AP should have all been extended and details on the reservation system should also have been announced. Also phone cast members should have been back to their offices so they could better handle the volume of calls with the correct info. Everything looks like they were not prepared for opening are playing catch up.  Very bad show for a company that has trained its guest to plan as early as possible but now they can't give people the information they need. How many wasted phone calls have their been just because people haven't been told what is going to happen. People that have to fly can't just make plans a week ahead of time.


----------



## Berger1

skeeter31 said:


> BC DVC is opening on Monday. If you have a points reservation there, you’ll be staying there. Just won’t have SAB for a while.


Lets hope SAB being closed is not longer than 8/30.  At least with the lower seeded NBA teams being at YC, there is a good chance that those teams will be eliminated by that date if they are in fact closing it for the NBA's private use.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just read a post over on WDWMagic, launch for reservations Monday 22nd.




Who posted it?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

crayon3448 said:


> There is also a 3rd move reported YC CL to poly CL for end of August. No contact from disney, only changed in MDE


Interesting, CL to CL which is suspended for an unknown time.  Do you happen to have a link to this?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ninjagrrl said:


> So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
> "Imminently."
> Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.



Imminently >>>> soon >>>> eventually


----------



## moorish

SaintsManiac said:


> Who posted it?



I don't know if I can post this here so if it needs to be removed, sorry!

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9274853


----------



## Spaceguy55

from WDWMagic poster

The park reservation launches the morning of Monday, June 22nd. Webinars are taking place this afternoon. 

Other details are expected to be released throughout the day today. 

Buckle up, folks.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just read a post over on WDWMagic, launch for reservations Monday 22nd.


I will let Ryan confirm once he gets official word, so treat as rumor.
He did follow it with a BUCKLE UP


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> BBB requires close contact between CM and guest(s) for prolonged amounts of time. Distance and limit all you want, but that is a major issue.
> 
> I think they’re making the responsible choice for their CMs not putting them in that position at this time. It’s a huge money maker for them, yet it isn’t happening.




I get that, but at the same time....dentist offices are opening everywhere. Salons are opening everywhere. They all have the same issues, but they make it work. 

I am not saying the experience wouldn't change, due to PPE and maybe you don't do makeup because of masks, etc. But I think they COULD make it work, with some modifications. 

Besides....what's the point of taking temperatures anyway? If you think people could still be infected, why take the temps?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Farro said:


> I'm sure you'll be moved...eventually...





Racheldb said:


> "eventually" is the new "soon"





Ninjagrrl said:


> So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
> "Imminently."
> Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I will let Ryan confirm once he gets official word, so treat as rumor.
> He did follow it with a BUCKLE UP



#50ShadesOfSoon


----------



## rteetz

zumfelde said:


> Disney had several months to plan their opening. When they announced their date they should have said what resorts would be open AP should have all been extended and details on the reservation system should also have been announced. Also phone cast members should have been back to their offices so they could better handle the volume of calls with the correct info. Everything looks like they were not prepared for opening are playing catch up.  Very bad show for a company that has trained its guest to plan as early as possible but now they can't give people the information they need. How many wasted phone calls have their been just because people haven't been told what is going to happen. People that have to fly can't just make plans a week ahead of time.


I disagree. They can’t say what resorts will be open outside of DVC because they didn’t know what their guest numbers would be. They knew people would cancel and really wanted people to cancel. That way they wouldn’t have to cancel for guests. This process is all about reducing the number of guests they have for their capacity numbers. Universal didn’t tell us officially which hotels would be open when they announced their plans either. Certainly Disney could’ve handled some aspects better but I also believe they have been waiting as long as possible to get those numbers down.


----------



## SaintsManiac

moorish said:


> I don't know if I can post this here so if it needs to be removed, sorry!
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9274853




Thank you. And that poster is taking the webinar this afternoon! I am ready to see some real screen shots.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

zumfelde said:


> Disney had several months to plan their opening. When they announced their date they should have said what resorts would be open AP should have all been extended and details on the reservation system should also have been announced. Also phone cast members should have been back to their offices so they could better handle the volume of calls with the correct info. Everything looks like they were not prepared for opening are playing catch up.  Very bad show for a company that has trained its guest to plan as early as possible but now they can't give people the information they need. How many wasted phone calls have their been just because people haven't been told what is going to happen. People that have to fly can't just make plans a week ahead of time.



Not sure phone CMs should be back in the office yet - just not safe (my company said we aren't going back until Sept 1st at the earliest, others I know said working remotely until end of year at least ... And my area the stats are improving not increasing like in Florida)

Probably some delay in knowing what hotels would be available until they got the NBA and MLSfigured out but they certainly should know by now, and really a bit before now

Also think they should extend APs by more than just the dates closed give the changes to the experience available once they do reopen - even just 3 extra months (so 7 extra total) would be a nice gesture


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spaceguy55 said:


> from WDWMagic poster
> 
> The park reservation launches the morning of Monday, June 22nd. Webinars are taking place this afternoon.
> 
> Other details are expected to be released throughout the day today.
> 
> Buckle up, folks.



So either resort news is coming *super soon* or I can go ahead and add the order of major news drops to the ever increasing list of things I have been majorly wrong about predicting in 2020


----------



## CastAStone

moorish said:


> I don't know if I can post this here so if it needs to be removed, sorry!
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9274853


If a site isn't allowed the filter will automatically break the link, so you can post links with confidence. But if you're not sure you can hit preview first to see if the link works.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I think it's interesting that Disney released this huge list of experiences right before releasing some park reservation information.

Softening the blow? Hoping to distract people from the bad news?


----------



## crayon3448

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Interesting, CL to CL which is suspended for an unknown time.  Do you happen to have a link to this?


It's in the being booted by the NBA thread on the resorts board. I'm on mobile so it's hard for me to link, but they definitely said poly CL.  "Aug 28-Sept 6 YC CL trip is now showing at the Poly, CL."


----------



## Ninjagrrl

mmackeymouse said:


> I think it's interesting that Disney released this huge list of experiences right before releasing some park reservation information.
> 
> Softening the blow? Hoping to distract people from the bad news?


Getting more people on the cancellation train.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> I think it's interesting that Disney released this huge list of experiences right before releasing some park reservation information.
> 
> Softening the blow? Hoping to distract people from the bad news?




What do you mean? They're letting people know what's canceled. I don't see any hidden meanings.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I get that, but at the same time....dentist offices are opening everywhere. Salons are opening everywhere. They all have the same issues, but they make it work.
> 
> I am not saying the experience wouldn't change, due to PPE and maybe you don't do makeup because of masks, etc. But I think they COULD make it work, with some modifications.
> 
> Besides....what's the point of taking temperatures anyway? If you think people could still be infected, why take the temps?



Well, people could spike temperatures after checks, people could be sick without a fever, people could be asymptomatic all together, people could take fever reducers, the fever checks are one layer when it comes to preventing spread they aren’t enough alone.

Here salons (and dentists) have opened too, but with very strict measures that I guarantee would have people loudly complaining if the BBB opened with. Masks on, quicker lower contact services only, only one client at a time in the building/space, some have had to increase prices to make up for lowered amounts of traffic, etc.

It’s kind of like MNSSHP IMO, they *could* have it very limited and modified, but people wouldn’t be happy like that either.


----------



## CastAStone

Ninjagrrl said:


> So, staff at TP is saying details on the reservation system
> "Imminently."
> Which seems to be an upgrade from SOON.





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just read a post over on WDWMagic, launch for reservations Monday 22nd.





moorish said:


> I don't know if I can post this here so if it needs to be removed, sorry!
> 
> https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...g-plans-announced-july-11.964994/post-9274853


Shortly. Presently. Imminently. Impendingly. 

Forthwith. Promptly. Momentarily. 

Incontinently. 

You guys it's almost soon!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> What do you mean? They're letting people know what's canceled. I don't see any hidden meanings.



GIVE US INFORMATION!!! Noooo not information we don’t want!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> GIVE US INFORMATION!!! Noooo not information we don’t want!!!




Exactly.


----------



## Disneysoule

So when Mickey say's " See you real soon" He meant Monday June 22nd.  Finally after all this time I know.


----------



## mcmry5

Ninjagrrl said:


> Getting more people on the cancellation train.



Totally agree. That’s also why I was thinking we’d get resort news before the park reservation news. How will people know if they should book a park if they don’t even know which resort they’ll be at? If it’s a resort they have to pay to upgrade to (total speculation, but what if??) then they might end up cancelling and wouldn’t need park reservations. So, shouldn’t resort info come out first???


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Are we still thinking that park reservations will be made 30 days out (obviously not including early/mid July.. but once this is up and rolling)? Or has the predicted window changed?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> What do you mean? They're letting people know what's canceled. I don't see any hidden meanings.



Well prior to that coming out they did announce F&WF on and starting early - that at least softens the blow for people who plan fall trips around doing F&WF ... And to people that get "stuck" with Epcot as the park they can get a reservation for


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Why are people surprised about Beach Club guests being moved? We knew Beach Club wouldn't be open until at earliest later this year, didn't we?


They are our first cases of people being moved to a hotel instead of DVC or FW. Also, Disney is not informing them they are just moving them.


----------



## SarahC97

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Awe we still thinking that park reservations will be made 30 days out (obviously not including early/mid July.. but once this is up and rolling)? Or has the predicted window changed?


I hope so. It'd be less of a cluster when released with fewer people trying to access it...


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Awe we still thinking that park reservations will be made 30 days out (obviously not including early/mid July.. but once this is up and rolling)? Or has the predicted window changed?


Hopefully we get that info today. 
My trip starts Aug 3, and I am not mentally prepared yet to have the pressure Monday.   I need to read about other ppl's experiences first.


----------



## disneyfan150

crayon3448 said:


> It's in the being booted by the NBA thread on the resorts board. I'm on mobile so it's hard for me to link, but they definitely said poly CL.  "Aug 28-Sept 6 YC CL trip is now showing at the Poly, CL."


I thought that CL was "paused?"


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Awe we still thinking that park reservations will be made 30 days out (obviously not including early/mid July.. but once this is up and rolling)? Or has the predicted window changed?



I just don’t see how that would work with 60 day ADRs. Seems like that’d be putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Eric Smith

mcmry5 said:


> Totally agree. That’s also why I was thinking we’d get resort news before the park reservation news. How will people know if they should book a park if they don’t even know which resort they’ll be at? If it’s a resort they have to pay to upgrade to (total speculation, but what if??) then they might end up cancelling and wouldn’t need park reservations. So, shouldn’t resort info come out first???


It would also be reasonable to assume that Disney will move people who have valid reservations to open resorts like they have been for the pre-park opening period.  I really don't think Disney is going to ask someone to pay the difference between a value and a deluxe if the value hotel is not open.  Using the extra Deluxe rooms isn't going to cost Disney that much more in reality.


----------



## rteetz

Like I said I always have my popcorn ready...


----------



## csmith1004

I know this is wishful thinking knowing Disney IT, but is it possible that booking in park dining or an experience could automatically add a park reservation (if available)? 

I fear back and forth of booking dining one day but then not getting that park, switch park day but now dining not available...


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

disneyfan150 said:


> I thought that CL was "paused?"


It is paused, but for an unknown duration.  That's why I thought the post was very interesting.


----------



## twinmom13

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I just don’t see how that would work with 60 day ADRs. Seems like that’d be putting the cart before the horse.



I agree.  I would think it would have to be 60 at least, eventually.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SaintsManiac said:


> Ok I'm here with my coffee! I have things to do today, so I would love for news to happen when I won't fall 15 pages behind on this thread.


Yesterday I fell about 30 pages behind - that will teach me to try to run errands and do some work!!   My pups are looking at me saying "Ummm -we're hungry and would really like to eat now.  Can you please stop looking at that thing and FEED US NOW?"  Catch up with you guys later!!
ETA:  Please NOT 30 pages later again - that was brutal!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I just don’t see how that would work with 60 day ADRs. Seems like that’d be putting the cart before the horse.


It was a common issue that ADRs were often before official park hours were published so this would not at all surprise me


----------



## crayon3448

Harmony Barber Shop being closed  is probably most disappointing to me since my DD desperately needs her hair cut and has only ever had it done there. But our trip is in August, so things may have changed? Not counting on it though- the space is very tiny. 

On the other hand, I joked with DH today that these cancellations they released today are his dream trip- he rolls his eyes when I book the extras and now I can't!


----------



## disneyfan150

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Hopefully we get that info today.
> My trip starts Aug 3, and I am not mentally prepared yet to have the pressure Monday.   I need to read about other ppl's experiences first.


That is my date, too. Very nervous. . .


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## hereforthechurros

Called in to get an answer on adding a day or park hoppers to existing package. CM said they cannot modify at all right now. She said it was a little crazy that they announced the F&W festival but won't let anyone add tickets to attend. Not surprising but just confirming for anyone else! There was no wait by the way, call went right to a CM.

She also shared she doesn't believe hopping will be allowed NS said she believes the current system, of them only handling one bank of dates at a time, will continue and to keep watching my email.


----------



## disneyfan150

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It is paused, but for an unknown duration.  That's why I thought the post was very interesting.


Same, I was scratching my head.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Thank you. And that poster is taking the webinar this afternoon! I am ready to see some real screen shots.



I'm glad I picked up my new readers yesterday, was having trouble reading all the screenshots people are posting! (turning 46 has a whole bunch of fun stuff associated with it  )

Now I'm ready!!!


----------



## sara_s

It's here!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


!!!!!

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.

Booking Dates for Park Reservations

The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans.

Beginning June 22, 2020, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
Beginning June 26, 2020, Annual Passholders without a Resort stay can make reservations.
Beginning June 28, 2020, existing ticket holders can make reservations.


----------



## CastAStone

mcmry5 said:


> Totally agree. That’s also why I was thinking we’d get resort news before the park reservation news. How will people know if they should book a park if they don’t even know which resort they’ll be at? If it’s a resort they have to pay to upgrade to (total speculation, but what if??) then they might end up cancelling and wouldn’t need park reservations. So, shouldn’t resort info come out first???


I agree that we will get resort news first, at least for the people who will have initial access to the reservation system.

Don't be surprised though if Disney only gives you a list of resorts open through a specific, not that far off date, with no comment beyond that date. For example I wouldn't be surprised to seem them move people from POFQ with July and early August reservations this weekend, and then move people with late August reservations in 2 weeks.  

They seem comfortable taking this a few weeks at a time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/



RIP complimentary bands


----------



## rteetz




----------



## VeronicaZS

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...heme-park-visits-to-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## hereforthechurros

> Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.



Sorry just pulling out the juicy bits!


----------



## Marionnette

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Ok.. the mystery of the *YC to Poly switch. * Apparently there is a convention that was scheduled for the Yacht/Beach the last week in August & beginning of September - it was cancelled to go virtual — but is now back on.
> Disney making its return to doing conventional/conference business...


I think the meeting is still going virtual. Disney is just honoring the convention rate for anyone who had a reservation and still wishes to visit.


----------



## Farro

_At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations.  

*We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases. *_

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastAStone

_We will open the Disney Park Pass system to these guests in phases, beginning with those with future Disney Resort _*and other select hotel stays *

Good news for Swolphin guests and those at DS hotels and the Four Seasons.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273989411361845248


----------



## CastAStone

2021 packages available starting *6/28*


----------



## Disneysoule

Farro said:


> _At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations.
> 
> *We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases. *_
> 
> YES!!!!


SOON lol


----------



## Khobbs18

*Beginning June 22, 2020*, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
*Beginning June 26, 2020*, Annual Passholders without a Resort stay can make reservations.
*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations.


----------



## hereforthechurros

@SaintsManiac - finally! 

Want to Book a New Vacation?

By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

> In 2021, we plan to unveil an innovative new offering as part of the My Disney Experience app that will bring features of a MagicBand to your smart devices, building on the app’s existing digital key feature. With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future. Guests who prefer not to purchase a discounted MagicBand will be able to use the My Disney Experience app or a Key to the World card during their visit.



Incase anyone misses it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So wait I have to reserve my parks for May 2021 next week?? Am I crazy?


----------



## Farro

Disneysoule said:


> SOON lol



I'm just thrilled I can buy hoppers for our 2021 trip!!!


----------



## mattpeto

"At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases."

Park hopping officially on pause.


----------



## CastAStone

I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> RIP complimentary bands


Still reading through things... does it say you have to purchase a MB now?

NM I see your answer above!


----------



## Khobbs18

Anybody know if we can change ticket dates now that MNSSHP is cancelled? We arrive a Sunday and were supposed to the party monday... tickets dont start until the Tuesday.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> So wait I have to reserve my parks for May 2021 next week?? Am I crazy?



Well now that disturbs me as we don't have park tickets yet and didn't plan to buy this soon...maybe I can change resort stay to package "lite"? I'll have to see cost difference.


----------



## J-BOY

DGsAtBLT said:


> RIP complimentary bands


Yup. From the article:

"With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future."

That's rough. I'm sure it's just a casualty of budget cuts, but it's a huge bummer. I think the MagicBand system is great, and having everyone receive one was a huge boon to streamlining park entry and FP. I presume it'll end up a bit more like DLR in which guests are fumbling with their phones.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> So wait I have to reserve my parks for May 2021 next week?? Am I crazy?


I know. I can book my March 2021 days.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> So wait I have to reserve my parks for May 2021 next week?? Am I crazy?


They had previously indicated it would be rolling. I don't think it's particularly clear here.


----------



## Rxdr2013

This cant be for everyone with park tickets thru end of year. It would crash the system. Anxiously waiting for passholder preview dates!


----------



## bks9581

SaintsManiac said:


> So wait I have to reserve my parks for May 2021 next week?? Am I crazy?



This jumped out at me too - I have a Feb 2021 trip booked, but my APs now expire Dec 2020 - will I be able to book park days or not? So many questions!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> Still reading through things... does it say you have to purchase a MB now?



It’s for 2021.

You can buy them, or use your phone instead with updated features that I assume replace any need for a band. Or a KTTW card.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow. I did not see the death of complimentary magic bands coming.


----------



## rteetz

No Park hopping as expected.

No more complimentary magic bands is interesting. 

The fun begins Monday!


----------



## Rxdr2013

J-BOY said:


> Yup. From the article:
> 
> "With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future."
> 
> That's rough. I'm sure it's just a casualty of budget cuts, but it's a huge bummer. I think the MagicBand system is great, and having everyone receive one was a huge boon to streamlining park entry and FP. I presume it'll end up a bit more like DLR in which guests are fumbling with their phones.


Good thing I have like 20 bands each already!


----------



## bks9581

Did it say what time this goes live on 6/22?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Ugh. They have a lot more faith in their system than most of us.


----------



## Sandisw

CastAStone said:


> I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?



Seems that way to me.


----------



## J-BOY

hereforthechurros said:


> Still reading through things... does it say you have to purchase a MB now?
> 
> NM I see your answer above!


Yes. For all resort stays starting January 1, 2021, they will no longer be offering complimentary MagicBands. You can purchase them, or you can use the MDE app in its place.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well I was going to switch my resort for next year. I guess I better do that first!


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Wow. I did not see the death of complimentary magic bands coming.


Well they said they will be releasing new for purchase ones. That said yeah this seems to be the start of a phasing out. 

What will I do with the 50 I have?


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> What do you mean? They're letting people know what's canceled. I don't see any hidden meanings.



Not really saying hidden meanings. Just the timing of it. 

I can't be the only one that had it happened where a person gives me bad news, then they turn around and give me good news, hoping I'll forget about/not care about the bad news they just gave me....right?




DGsAtBLT said:


> Well, people could spike temperatures after checks, people could be sick without a fever, people could be asymptomatic all together, people could take fever reducers, the fever checks are one layer when it comes to preventing spread they aren’t enough alone.
> 
> Here salons (and dentists) have opened too, but with very strict measures that I guarantee would have people loudly complaining if the BBB opened with. Masks on, quicker lower contact services only, only one client at a time in the building/space, some have had to increase prices to make up for lowered amounts of traffic, etc.
> 
> It’s kind of like MNSSHP IMO, they *could* have it very limited and modified, but people wouldn’t be happy like that either.



As to your first point, that's exactly what I am saying. Just in a backwards way. I suppose you may catch some people that way. But, if we are going to assume there are asymptomatics walking amongst us...and I do...then, the temp check is nearly pointless. 

I see what you are saying...but I said the same thing about MNSSHP too.....easy money, and there IS a market for it for people who won't complain.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I really want to know the window length for park reservations! That would have been good to include.


----------



## disneyfan150

Rxdr2013 said:


> Good thing I have like 20 bands each already!


Me too! I hope they will still work.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney fans: Yeah!!!!! No more 180 day dining window!! Booking in advance stinks!!

Disney: *unclearly and vaguely alludes to park days being booked the year before you arrive*

Disney fans:


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandisw said:


> Seems that way to me.


Which is a little crazy. We already have a room + tickets package and just need add one day to our tickets to go to F&W!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney fans: Yeah!!!!! No more 180 day dining window!! Booking in advance stinks!!
> 
> Disney: *unclearly and vaguely alludes to park days being booked the year before you arrive*
> 
> Disney fans:



It's too much for me to process. I'm not going to stress picking park days this far ahead.


----------



## Rxdr2013

disneyfan150 said:


> Me too! I hope they will still work.



Last time I brought 3 and only 1 worked! I guess they do get old.


----------



## Farro

I can't even imagine telling my brother we have to buy our park tickets now so I can reserve the parks for May 2021!!!

I think we will take our chances and still wait to buy tickets rather than switching to a package. I don't want my hotel rate to go up. 

I'm sure they will be able to squeeze us in a park next May, even if I don't reserve until November.


----------



## twinmom13

Rxdr2013 said:


> This cant be for everyone with park tickets thru end of year. It would crash the system. Anxiously waiting for passholder preview dates!



I think it is initially just through September 29. Surely later dates will have a rolling window?  From the website:

Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.

ETA: Oops, I was thinking September 29, *2020*. I missed the 2021.  Never mind.


----------



## woody337

Do we know a time Monday????


----------



## SarahC97

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I really want to know the window length for park reservations! That would have been good to include.


Didn't they say resort guests would be able to make reservations for their length of stay (up to 10 days)? I thought I read that.


----------



## Rxdr2013

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I really want to know the window length for park reservations! That would have been good to include.


Me too. If it is 30 days I am right on the cut off. July 21 is when our trip starts, but it is 3 split stays. 1 night, 2 nights and 2 more nights.


----------



## sara_s

This is a lot to unpack....am I reading it correctly that if you currently do NOT have an active ticket/AP/package, you won't be getting into the parks until 2021? Essentially, there will not be any further sales of 2020 park tickets?


----------



## Racheldb

My adrenaline is through the roof!!!  And I think I'm having heart palpitations  I thought I was ready for this, but now I'm freaking out. Ha!


----------



## FinallyFL

Anyone else think this sentence is strange: " If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit." Does it imply that you are basically guaranteed a park reservation for every day if you are a resort guest?


----------



## jen7233

No park hopping, but wonder if park hoppers will be considered a valid ticket? 

Was there anything mentioned about fastpasses or replacement to that system? I didn't see anything.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any idea what time on 6/22 to start making reservations?


----------



## JPM4

We are renting points. It’s in my MDE under me and DS. I have an AP and he has paid tickets. Going July 13-17. I’m guessing we count as resort guests?


----------



## twinmom13

sara_s said:


> This is a lot to unpack....am I reading it correctly that if you currently do NOT have an active ticket/AP/package, you won't be getting into the park until 2021? Essentially, there will not be any further sales of 2020 park tickets?



No, they will come later:

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sara_s said:


> This is a lot to unpack....am I reading it correctly that if you currently do NOT have an active ticket/AP/package, you won't be getting into the parks until 2021? Essentially, there will not be any further sales of 2020 park tickets?


Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## kverdon

sara_s said:


> This is a lot to unpack....am I reading it correctly that if you currently do NOT have an active ticket/AP/package, you won't be getting into the parks until 2021? Essentially, there will not be any further sales of 2020 park tickets?


If I read it right they said ticket sales would be suspended until later this summer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jen7233 said:


> No park hopping, but wonder if park hoppers will be considered a valid ticket?
> 
> Was there anything mentioned about fastpasses or replacement to that system? I didn't see anything.



I think so. It says existing hoppers can be cancelled or modified, I assume that means you can modify them, get some money back, and then they’re valid.


----------



## Racheldb

FinallyFL said:


> Anyone else think this sentence is strange: " If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit." Does it imply that you are basically guaranteed a park reservation for every day if you are a resort guest?


That is strange......I need clarification!  I have no idea what this means...


----------



## Farro

sara_s said:


> This is a lot to unpack....am I reading it correctly that if you currently do NOT have an active ticket/AP/package, you won't be getting into the parks until 2021? Essentially, there will not be any further sales of 2020 park tickets?



n/m, I think you got your answer!


----------



## Rxdr2013

hereforthechurros said:


> Any idea what time on 6/22 to start making reservations?


Probably 7 am est like fast pass and dining


----------



## magickingdomprincess

So we know we can make park ressies this Mon but we don't know what time or for how far in advance?


----------



## Disneysoule

hereforthechurros said:


> Any idea what time on 6/22 to start making reservations?


I haven't seen any yet either... looking like I will be up early Monday!!


----------



## Rxdr2013

JPM4 said:


> We are renting points. It’s in my MDE under me and DS. I have an AP and he has paid tickets. Going July 13-17. I’m guessing we count as resort guests?


You should be counted as a resort guest.


----------



## rpb718

J-BOY said:


> "With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future."
> 
> That's rough. I'm sure it's just a casualty of budget cuts, but it's a huge bummer. I think the MagicBand system is great, and having everyone receive one was a huge boon to streamlining park entry and FP. I presume it'll end up a bit more like DLR in which guests are fumbling with their phones.



If everyone can do what the bands can do using their phone, I see this more or less as the eventual end of magic bands.


----------



## VeronicaZS

More details on the website if you follow the link
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A
*Step 2: Create Your Party​

    *
​
When you begin to make a reservation, you’ll be prompted to create your party from your Family & Friends list.
Simply select the family and friends you’d like to include, then select “Continue”.
Don’t see someone in your travel party? Select “Add a Guest” to include them.
Note: You may need to make more than one Disney Park Pass reservation for your party depending on your admission type. Please make sure your party consists of Annual Passholders or theme park ticket holders.
*Staying in a Disney Resort or other select hotel with a package that includes tickets? Everyone in your party must also have a hotel reservation. If this varies, you will need to make separate Disney Park Pass reservations.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

JPM4 said:


> We are renting points. It’s in my MDE under me and DS. I have an AP and he has paid tickets. Going July 13-17. I’m guessing we count as resort guests?


As long as your resort reservation is linked, yes.


----------



## Rxdr2013

magickingdomprincess said:


> So we know we can make park ressies this Mon but we don't know what time or for how far in advance?


correct!

I hope we don't have to plan thru next year monday. I can't focus on my september trip with my july still there.


----------



## tinkerhon

J-BOY said:


> Yup. From the article:
> 
> "With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future."
> 
> That's rough. I'm sure it's just a casualty of budget cuts, but it's a huge bummer. I think the MagicBand system is great, and having everyone receive one was a huge boon to streamlining park entry and FP. I presume it'll end up a bit more like DLR in which guests are fumbling with their phones.



Wow. Just wow - this one I really don't understand - are they really saving that much money with this ?


----------



## VeronicaZS

Timed entry confirmed.

*Step 3: Select a Date and Park​
  *
​
Choose the date and the theme park that you’d like to visit from the available reservations. Please note that dates and theme park selections are limited and subject to availability.
After creating your party in the Disney Park Pass system, you’ll be prompted to:

*Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
*Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
*Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*
After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.
Go to Step 4


----------



## 2letterwords

Any thoughts on how this will work for split stays?  I have my 10-day tix attached to a 3-night stay and then an additional 7-night room only.


----------



## Disneysoule

rpb718 said:


> If everyone can do what the bands can do using their phone, I see this more or less as the eventual end of magic bands.


Possibly but I know personally I love the magic bands and my kids LOVE them. Makes them feel like they have the key to unlock everything at Disney.. Rides.. Room.. Ect..


----------



## twinmom13

rpb718 said:


> If everyone can do what the bands can do using their phone, I see this more or less as the eventual end of magic bands.



I would still consider a magic band worthwhile, just for convenience.  Also, my kids don't have phones and would have an easier time keeping up with a magic band than a card.  As long as they allow them, I will probably keep using them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Stupid question, without magic bands can the ride photos that appear in your account still work?


----------



## Sandisw

FinallyFL said:


> Anyone else think this sentence is strange: " If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit." Does it imply that you are basically guaranteed a park reservation for every day if you are a resort guest?



I read that as you have to make them all at once...so you won’t have an option to go back later to add them if you are not sure.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> They had previously indicated it would be rolling. I don't think it's particularly clear here.


I had the same question.  It seems to show that you'll be able to make park reservations for any stay that is currently on the books.


----------



## VeronicaZS

WOW

*Important Details​*


Reservations are limited and subject to availability and are not guaranteed until a reservation is finalized.
At this time, Guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations.
A park reservation must be made for each day of entry. If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit.
*We highly recommend that you make your park reservation as soon as you complete your ticket purchase, as availability can change until the reservation is finalized.*


----------



## fla4fun

Racheldb said:


> That is strange......I need clarification!  I have no idea what this means...


I took it to mean that just because you have a multi day ticket, you still have to make a reservation for each day in order to completely use the ticket.  They don’t want people to think that if they have a five day ticket that one park reservation will guarantee them entry for the full five days.  They would need five separate reservations.


----------



## only hope

magickingdomprincess said:


> So we know we can make park ressies this Mon but we don't know what time or for how far in advance?



Reservations go through Sep 26, 2021. Local passholders are probably at a huge disadvantage here. I don’t plan 14 months out. Sometimes I decided the night before, though typically I’d decide 30 days out for fp. Or just book fp in case I went and cancelled if I changed my mind. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think a rolling booking window is out the....window, since they are talking about booking as soon as tickets are purchased.


----------



## Hummingbird

of course news would drop the moment I had to be away. Smh.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

*Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window. *

I mean, it sounds like it's available to reserve for all dates on Monday.
It wasn't very clear.  
I was so hoping for more time before my day to reserve...


----------



## only hope

DGsAtBLT said:


> Stupid question, without magic bands can the ride photos that appear in your account still work?



If there is no place after the ride with the monitors and touchpoints to add it manually, you won’t get the photo.


----------



## Khobbs18

CastAStone said:


> I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?


"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."

I am guessing you can buy them and reserve at least before the next group. But what about people that bought DVC points and not yet tickets...?


----------



## Arym

This is absolutely insane. We have three APs and my husband needs a ticket. So, I guess we are out of luck?!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think a rolling booking window is out the....window, since they are talking about booking as soon as tickets are purchased.



All I can hope is capacity is back to normal for 2021 because we aren't buying tickets yet. 
Never would I imagine that I would have book my parks 10 months out and be nervous I can't get in a park because i didn't purchase next year's tickets yet!


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think a rolling booking window is out the....window, since they are talking about booking as soon as tickets are purchased.


Thats the piece that is a bit confusing to me.


----------



## Raggou

VeronicaZS said:


> Timed entry confirmed.
> 
> 
> *Step 3: Select a Date and Park
> 
>  *
> 
> 
> Choose the date and the theme park that you’d like to visit from the available reservations. Please note that dates and theme park selections are limited and subject to availability.
> After creating your party in the Disney Park Pass system, you’ll be prompted to:
> 
> 
> *Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
> *Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
> *Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*
> After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.
> Go to Step 4




Timed entry... ohhh jeezz.....


----------



## mmackeymouse

rpb718 said:


> If everyone can do what the bands can do using their phone, I see this more or less as the eventual end of magic bands.



I hope not as not everyone (er my parents) has smart phones. 

And some of us don't like to do Disney with phone in hand.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m sure most have realized, but the reservation end dates is the same as the date they extended the multi day tickets to.


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> If everyone can do what the bands can do using their phone, I see this more or less as the eventual end of magic bands.


I hope this isn't what happens.  I don't want to have to rely on something that has a battery to get in to the park or my hotel room for that matter.


----------



## Farro

Khobbs18 said:


> "*If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."*
> 
> I am guessing you can buy them and reserve at least before the next group. But what about people that bought DVC points and not yet tickets...?



Ugh. My room rate will go up if I switch to a package. 
I'm getting anxious. I'm feeling shades of having to cancel again like 2020.


----------



## kverdon

Man, if they are moving everything to the phone, which may be why they want you to enable location services for the app, they’ll be replacing the droid backpacks for phone battery backpacks!  
You’ll definitely need extra power if it’s constantly communicating with Disney.


----------



## Rxdr2013

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> *Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window. *
> 
> I mean, it sounds like it's available to reserve for all dates on Monday.
> It wasn't very clear.
> I was so hoping for more time before my day to reserve...



I highly doubt everyone will have to make it for every day thru sept 2021 on the site on the first day. I think it just means the park reservation system will be in place for that long?


----------



## Mal6586

Arym said:


> This is absolutely insane. We have three APs and my husband needs a ticket. So, I guess we are out of luck?!


Check your local grocery stores. My local Kroger in Mississippi still has 3-day tickets for sale in the area where the gift cards are sold.


----------



## Raggou

*Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
*Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
*Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*


This is what make me nervous get the park you want... hope you get the time slot you want...


----------



## Rxdr2013

kverdon said:


> Man, if they are moving everything to the phone, which may be why they want you to enable location services for the app, they’ll be replacing the droid backpacks for phone battery backpacks!
> You’ll definitely need extra power if it’s constantly communicating with Disney.


they will make more money on their fuel rods now!


----------



## Racheldb

fla4fun said:


> I took it to mean that just because you have a multi day ticket, you still have to make a reservation for each day in order to completely use the ticket.  They don’t want people to think that if they have a five day ticket that one park reservation will guarantee them entry for the full five days.  They would need five separate reservations.


OK, that makes sense!  I think I'm on sensory overload here!   I was taking it to mean that even though I have a 5 day park ticket, since I have a resort reservation for 7 days, I would need to make a park res for all 7 days.  I need to take some deep breaths


----------



## fla4fun

Raggou said:


> Timed entry... ohhh jeezz.....


Well, there are some people, like me, who only spend a few hours in the parks anyway, so I won’t be fighting people for rope drop times.  Even the 11:00 opening at Epcot is earlier than I typically arrive.


----------



## woody337

Timed entry for parks that have reduced hours is a BAD combo


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Stupid question, without magic bands can the ride photos that appear in your account still work?


I don't believe so.  I think the battery powered RFID chip inside the band is the one that makes the ride photos work.  Without the band, you wouldn't have that.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I’m really confused. We don’t have a package. We have a RO reservation and linked tickets from UT. So...


----------



## TropicalDIS

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sure most have realized, but the reservation end dates is the same as the date they extended the multi day tickets to.


Yup, because after that will be the 50th anniversary celebrations


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

I feel like they could keep the complimentary gray bands that they give out if you didn't order one.  It probably doesn't cost a lot to make them.  Plus they are still going to be selling magic bands to some of the folks who take the complimentary one when they, or their kid(s), see one they absolutely have to have in one of the million locations that sell them; including the resort shops.
If not, they will probably see a big uptick in the requests for the boring plastic card tickets instead.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Raggou said:


> *Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
> *Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
> *Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*
> 
> 
> This is what make me nervous get the park you want... hope you get the time slot you want...


We need to know if it is just the entry time  that is timed or is it going to be like a block of time you can be at the park. Highly doubt the later how could they actually enforce it unless you go to get on a ride and then they would know. I can see the entry time being timed to hopefully eliminate everyone showing up at park opening.


----------



## Sandisw

Khobbs18 said:


> "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."
> 
> I am guessing you can buy them and reserve at least before the next group. But what about people that bought DVC points and not yet tickets...?



Good question...not sure if the DVC owner will have to call or not as this is new.

I believe renters could make dining yesterday on their own...but, again, DVC doesn’t include packages so it may not work the same.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I hoped we could maybe pull off a 2021 trip at some point to take advantage of the tickets my kids hold before they turn into credits, but if it’s possible I’m not reserving park days NOW. That is insane lol. I guess I’ll just hope that if conditions are good enough for us to make a trip before September capacity will be high enough that we don’t need to worry.


----------



## Disneylover99

Raggou said:


> *Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
> *Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
> *Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*
> 
> 
> This is what make me nervous get the park you want... hope you get the time slot you want...


I would imagine first hour time slots will go fast. I mean, who wants a last hour of the day time slot to enter the park? Lol.


----------



## Raggou

Quick side note: Any word about in-park dining reservations yet? I didn't see anything, assuming its going to be tied with the reservation system?


----------



## fla4fun

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe so.  I think the battery powered RFID chip inside the band is the one that makes the ride photos work.  Without the band, you wouldn't have that.


I wonder how that will work with substituting your phone for the band.  Bluetooth?


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> Timed entry... ohhh jeezz.....


This is an unfortunate necessity.  They can't have a huge crowd of people all showing up at rope drop.


----------



## TropicalDIS

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> *Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window. *
> 
> I mean, it sounds like it's available to reserve for all dates on Monday.
> It wasn't very clear.
> I was so hoping for more time before my day to reserve...


I’m thinking along the same lines. At least that is what all Disney’s wording implies.


----------



## VeronicaZS

UGH, this rolling window is going to potentially screw me over. We are seriously considering postponing our August trip to Oct/Nov but weren't going to make the call until we saw how operations was going for the first few weeks. By the time we decide all the park reservations may be booked up especially around Halloween. This sucks.


----------



## Eric Smith

fla4fun said:


> I wonder how that will work with substituting your phone for the band.  Bluetooth?


They aren't substituting phones for bands.  They're just not giving out free magic bands with reservations anymore.


----------



## Pens Fan

The statement about new ticket sales for 2020 not opening until later this summer is brutal. 

Our son and his friends had a May trip planned at Copper Creek using our DVC points to celebrate college graduation.  They moved it to June after the free dining offer dropped as we (wrongly!) assumed that meant WDW would be open.  When it became clear that wasn't happening he moved it to Aug 1-8 but none of his friends could go that late in the summer.

So - rounded up three more guys, added them to the reservation, and removed the original guys.  The new guys decided to wait to buy tickets until they knew WDW would actually be open, which at the time seemed like a responsible decision for three recent college grads with limited funds.  Of course, as we all know once Disney finally announced the dates they halted ticket sales.  So none of them, other than my son, has tickets.  All of the original guys on the reservation have long since asked for and received refunds for their tickets so we can't even go the reassign route. 

I've tried my best to let things happen and not get too worked up in the minute details and speculation, but I'm honestly sitting here weeping.  I'm guessing the chances of the other three getting tickets and reservations are slim to none. 

God this year sucks.


----------



## kverdon

Eric Smith said:


> I don't believe so.  I think the battery powered RFID chip inside the band is the one that makes the ride photos work.  Without the band, you wouldn't have that.


This could potentially be replaced with the app using WiFi/Bluetooth


----------



## Bjn10

question
1) can you exit and re enter the same park


----------



## mattpeto

Staying at a Disney resort will be key for you to enter the parks.  

While we all knew this, this is my interpretation:

Disney will be releasing a low amount of resort packages for 2021 starting next Sunday.  Those resort packages will guarantee you a reservation to their parks.  They will hold back some packages to count for DVC, AP, etc.  Disney will monitor Covid-19 situation and will add to the available resort packages depending on the current pandemic situation.

If I had to guess, Disney will release 20% of the resort rooms on Sunday 6/28.


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> Ugh. My room rate will go up if I switch to a package.
> I'm getting anxious. I'm feeling shades of having to cancel again like 2020.



I'm confused on how that will work for people who have that "basic package" with no tickets, because we have 3 of those booked for next year (2 are the same trip, just a split stay). I'm at work right now so I haven't checked personal email but I'm guessing my TA will get clarity.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Holy CR*P!  I leave for a few minutes to feed the dogs and the news drops!  And I am 6 pages behind!!!


----------



## zemmer

So I guess they’ll have a whole new system for Rise of the Resistance if we can’t all be there at rope drop? I hope...


----------



## Ninjagrrl

mmackeymouse said:


> I hope not as not everyone (er my parents) has smart phones.
> 
> And some of us don't like to do Disney with phone in hand.


My husband is a total Luddite and will not have a smart device for any reason. He has carried the same flip phone for over 10 years and says if there ever comes a time that it breaks and he can't get a new one, he won't have a phone period.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know it was speculated years ago when MB came out that they’d get us used to them and eventually charge for them.

I wonder if it was always in the cards for 2021 or it’s an easy space to cut costs and increase revenue.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Bjn10 said:


> question
> 1) can you exit and re enter the same park


Sounds like you may only be able to if it's within your time frame? TBD.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

J-BOY said:


> Yup. From the article:
> 
> "With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we’ll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future."
> 
> That's rough. I'm sure it's just a casualty of budget cuts, but it's a huge bummer. I think the MagicBand system is great, and having everyone receive one was a huge boon to streamlining park entry and FP. I presume it'll end up a bit more like DLR in which guests are fumbling with their phones.



I also think the "upgrade at a discount" system was pretty popular and now if you don't have one you can still get one for pretty minimal extra charge.

Also I know a lot of people that have sooooo many MBs and I know the system can struggle if you ha e too many atta he'd to you account so might be trying to reduce these elements as well


----------



## FinallyFL

only hope said:


> Reservations go through Sep 26, 2021. Local passholders are probably at a huge disadvantage here. I don’t plan 14 months out. Sometimes I decided the night before, though typically I’d decide 30 days out for fp. Or just book fp in case I went and cancelled if I changed my mind.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...k-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A


DVC also can't book more than 11 months out so are the SOL for the 50th anniversary?


----------



## Bjn10

zemmer said:


> So I guess they’ll have a whole new system for Rise of the Resistance if we can’t all be there at rope drop? I hope...


I think it will be standby crowds won’t be large enough for boarding passes to be needed


----------



## hereforthechurros

Raggou said:


> Quick side note: Any word about in-park dining reservations yet? I didn't see anything, assuming its going to be tied with the reservation system?


Good question. Yes I imagine you'll need to book your park first, then ADRs once you have confirmed reservation to be in that park. I would think that information would need to drop ahead of 6/22 but maybe not...


----------



## mmackeymouse

woody337 said:


> Timed entry for parks that have reduced hours is a BAD combo



Terrible...just terrible. 




Eric Smith said:


> This is an unfortunate necessity.  They can't have a huge crowd of people all showing up at rope drop.



Will they be offering gift cards for people who end up with the later times? I say this because I cannot see how, in any stretch of the imagination, that someone who gets 10 hours in a park paying the same amount as someone who has 7 hours in the park (involuntarily) is fair.


----------



## CastAStone

Rxdr2013 said:


> they will make more money on their fuel rods now!


I'm worried about people whose phone is a medical device. I remember Len Testa saying once that the reason the Touring Plans app looks like 2008 is because MDE sucks up enough of your battery life; they didn't think you could afford to lose any more.


WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m really confused. We don’t have a package. We have a RO reservation and linked tickets from UT. So...


I imagine you're OK. Disney has communicated the need to urgently link any tickets you have to MDE.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farewell to my last ever free set of Magicbands. I hope you are enjoying a dole whip on the Poly beach. We got the shipped to resort email on March 17 .


----------



## bclittle

What are those of us who haven't gotten to confirm our stay supposed to do? I am one of those people whose trip is during the opening so we haven't figured out where we are staying or confirmed that we can use our tickets! Am I supposed to make park reservations before knowing where we are staying? My TA hasn't heard anything so we are in this weird limbo.


----------



## rileyz

The timed entry is a problem for me, especially in August with the heat and rain.  I had accepted the no hopping but Idk about this.  Without getting into details I have an obligation to go if the rest of my party wants to.  I’m not sure they are understanding how compromised this “vacation” will be and no matter what I say they won’t listen.  I’m trying to have a “well it’s better than being stuck at home” attitude.  Not feeling it though, lol.


----------



## emilymad

But still no word on resort reservations post 7/11?  How do I know if I want a park reservation without the resort?


----------



## jade1

hereforthechurros said:


> Sounds like you may only be able to if it's within your time frame? TBD.



Do we need to select an "exit time" as well?

Or can standby guests enter as in park guests leave for the day.


----------



## Racheldb

Wow, I'm going to have to eat my Wheaties this weekend....


----------



## Bjn10

mmackeymouse said:


> Terrible...just terrible.
> 
> I wonder if they will eventually extend park hours some
> 
> 
> Will they be offering gift cards for people who end up with the later times? I say this because I cannot see how, in any stretch of the imagination, that someone who gets 10 hours in a park paying the same amount as someone who has 7 hours in the park (involuntarily) is fair.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m really confused. We don’t have a package. We have a RO reservation and linked tickets from UT. So...



Same here and it should be fine.


----------



## Hummingbird

CastAStone said:


> I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?



Looks like they still get priority before APs (without resort stay) 

*"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations. "*


----------



## Carol Jackson

zemmer said:


> So I guess they’ll have a whole new system for Rise of the Resistance if we can’t all be there at rope drop? I hope...


That’s actually an easy fix with the reservation system. Instead of having to be “in the park” to get a boarding pass, you would need a reservation at DHS for that day. Rope drop chaos problem solved.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Is this a permanent new change? I knew it went to 60 for the "initial period" 180 ADRs are over, now 60 days?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/dining-reservations/advance-reservation-window/
When reservations resume, Guests will be able to make dining and experience reservations up to 60 days in advance to allow Guests to make their plans closer to their visits. In addition, Disney Resort hotel Guests can make reservations up to 60 days in advance plus the length of their stay (up to 10 days).


----------



## NJlauren

MY only question is, am i booking my parks for November now?

Or only for the next 30/60 days, did i miss this answer?


----------



## zemmer

Hummingbird said:


> Looks like they still get priority before APs (without resort stay)
> 
> *"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations. "*


But that’s for 2021 guests. It’s unclear what 2020 guests will do.


----------



## New Mouse

This has been a masterclass in how to bury your brand and company.   This is going to be a cluster of epic proprotions when it rolls out.


So if DVC cant be booked until 11 months, but park reservations stretch past that... whats to say popular dates will not fill up before dvc members can even get a hotel...not to mention if your ap doesnt renew until December, there is no way for you to reserve 2021 until that point.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> Terrible...just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they be offering gift cards for people who end up with the later times? I say this because I cannot see how, in any stretch of the imagination, that someone who gets 10 hours in a park paying the same amount as someone who has 7 hours in the park (involuntarily) is fair.


I literally just now booked a zoo reservation for today using time slots. Opening time slots cost the same as the time slot that only gets you two hours. Crazy, but not shocked to see WDW operate this way as well.


----------



## Bjn10

NJlauren said:


> MY only question is, am i booking my parks for November now?
> 
> Or only for the next 30/60 days, did i miss this answer?



If you have a resort reservation with tickets it’s Monday


----------



## Leigh L

2letterwords said:


> Any thoughts on how this will work for split stays?  I have my 10-day tix attached to a 3-night stay and then an additional 7-night room only.


I'm wondering the same thing! We have a 7-night stay and only planned 3 park days (and MNNSHP for a 4th park day) and planned to do on-property things.  We might end up scrapping one of our hotel stays and moving to Universal depending on how this goes. As it stands we have 4 days with nothing to do anyway LOL (no mini-golf, character meals, etc.)


----------



## mmackeymouse

hereforthechurros said:


> I literally just now booked a zoo reservation for today using time slots. Opening time slots cost the same as the time slot that only gets you two hours. Crazy, but not shocked to see WDW operate this way as well.



I would be livid.


----------



## NJlauren

Bjn10 said:


> If you have a resort reservation with tickets it’s Monday



WOW for November!  That's crazy, I have hotel with my AP so assuming I qualify..... Of course one person doesn't have a ticket yet... will just hope we can get one and get her in same time as us


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> They aren't substituting phones for bands.  They're just not giving out free magic bands with reservations anymore.



It makes sense.  They want to be extremely flexible with making adjustments and shipping out magic bands was probably a big hassle.  

_Since March, do we send them or no?_


----------



## CastAStone

emilymad said:


> But still no word on resort reservations post 7/11?  How do I know if I want a park reservation without the resort?


They aren't opening resort reservations until later this summer. It reads here like Swan/Dolphin will get the same priority as on site so I'd make a refundable booking there as a placeholder if you want to book something soon.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder we have a news only thread for those search for the news. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/
A couple notes I have. 

How will onside photos work now if MBs are being discontinued? 

I think the new piece debuting in 2021 that they mentioned is Disney Genie.


----------



## Pens Fan

Hummingbird said:


> Looks like they still get priority before APs (without resort stay)
> 
> *"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations. "*



That's great for folks coming in *2021*, not so much for anyone with a room reservation without tickets in *2020*.  They are basically screwed.


----------



## Lilias

We're renting points for December and hadn't gotten around to buying tickets yet, soooooooooo we're screwed? I'm not sure I'll be able to get the points rental refunded/cancelled so I guess I'm just going to spend a week at AKL and no parks?

And I can't switch to a package because the price would go through the roof D:


----------



## rteetz

Pens Fan said:


> That's great for folks coming in *2021*, not so much for anyone with a room reservation without tickets in *2020*.  They are basically screwed.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273991222324060163


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It might work in practice that later time slots remain open longer which may appeal to locals who can grab a few hours in a park.

It should hopefully be a non issue once they can increase capacity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eek, we have no ticket media for our December trip, but we do have a resort. Seeing as people can make reservations starting Monday for like, the next year, I'm guessing we need to jump on the AP vouchers were were going to purchase :-/


----------



## Bjn10

This guy will be getting lots of food on Monday


----------



## andyman8

That should be the rest of the disappointing news for AP holders: you're going to have to wait 4 days (at one point, I heard it was originally 7) before you can reserve your park days (and AP extension drama), assuming you're without a resort reservation. Resort news coming soon, and to define soon, before Monday. We'll see. Even CMs are surprised they haven't done more with resort reservations yet.

Didn't see the MB thing coming. We've all speculated about what a colossal waste of money the MBs are, but it's interesting that they've basically sidelined two cornerstones to the $1.5 billion+ MyMagic+ initiative. FP+ suspension may be temporary but when it comes back it'll be different. Also trying to get clarification regarding 6/28 release. It sounds like you'll only be able to book 2021 initially (not the rest of this year), but I'm trying to get firmer confirmation. That would say a lot about how they feel about the rest of this year.


----------



## Magical Courtney

Not sure if anyone asked or if anyone has an answer but do we have a time when the system will be open on Monday?


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> It might work in practice that later time slots remain open longer which may appeal to locals who can grab a few hours in a park.
> 
> It should hopefully be a non issue once they can increase capacity.


Did you happen to notice anywhere if it said that APs can only hold a certain number of days?


----------



## CastAStone

New Mouse said:


> This has been a masterclass in how to bury your brand and company.   This is going to be a cluster of epic proprotions when it rolls out.
> 
> 
> So if DVC cant be booked until 11 months, but park reservations stretch past that... whats to say popular dates will not fill up before dvc members can even get a hotel...not to mention if your ap doesnt renew until December, there is no way for you to reserve 2021 until that point.


Gosh if Disney is still operating on severely reduced capacity in 11 months we have far larger problems. Under normal conditions, 1 park hit capacity closure on 1 day in 2019.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> Timed entry for parks that have reduced hours is a BAD combo



I totally get why they would do the times entry, but I agree - if you get one of the later entry times (I assume it will be covering at least a few hours) that means a pretty short total park day


----------



## FinallyFL

New Mouse said:


> This has been a masterclass in how to bury your brand and company.   This is going to be a cluster of epic proprotions when it rolls out.
> 
> 
> So if DVC cant be booked until 11 months, but park reservations stretch past that... whats to say popular dates will not fill up before dvc members can even get a hotel...not to mention if your ap doesnt renew until December, there is no way for you to reserve 2021 until that point.


Are they trying to get rid of AP holders?


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> Reminder we have a news only thread for those search for the news.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/
> A couple notes I have.
> 
> How will onside photos work now if MBs are being discontinued?
> 
> I think the new piece debuting in 2021 that they mentioned is Disney Genie.


Where does it say MBs are being discontinued? I think the only change is they are not free as of 2021. I would imagine photos would work the same as always.


----------



## aweehughes

We have a trip for this August, but are also planning a trip for next Christmas (2021). It sounds like we will be able to book 2021 soon,  it we will have to also do our park reservation with our ticket purchase. Does this sound correct?!


----------



## CJK

We currently have 2 trips booked in 2020, with the second one being in December. Am I reading things correctly, that I have to make park reservations for both trips on Monday? My head is spinning!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> Did you happen to notice anywhere if it said that APs can only hold a certain number of days?



Almost sounds like no with this based on availability line? I may have missed it flat out saying elsewhere.

“Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.”


----------



## mmackeymouse

So, here would be my question: what happens if you make a resort and/or ticket change?

Let's say you are staying at FW, get your reservations, then decide you want to stay at BLT...cancel your FW stay, and book BLT. Do you lose your reservations or does it come with it?

Similarly...if we book with hoppers for example, but then later on, I decide I want to save my hoppers, and I use AP passes instead.....does re-prioritizing the tickets make you lose those reservations?


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273991222324060163


So the priority for 2020 is 

Resort guests (and other select hotels) with tickets
APs without hotels
Anyone who currently has a ticket
Everyone else, including guests with existing resort reservations but no tickets
That seems fair (even though it means I probably won't get to go) EXCEPT DVC members without tickets. They should have priority before 4.


----------



## rteetz

VeronicaZS said:


> Where does it say MBs are being discontinued? I think the only change is they are not free as of 2021. I would imagine photos would work the same as always.


No they aren't (yet) but if a guest doesn't opt to buy them then how will they get their mine train ride photo for example. Those get connected to your account through active RFID. Will they add that capability to your phone now? Further draining your battery.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274000126110052352


----------



## Roscoe18

We have an April 2021 DVC rental with valid park tickets. Assuming I can make park reservations Monday (?), how can they possibly have park hours / timed entry for parks ten months from now?  Even if I decide to book a park, can it be modified?  What if Epcot is listed as opening at 11:00 but they eventually change it back to 9:00?  Can I adjust my entry time?

I love that whenever we get an answer we're waiting for from Disney, it leads to about ten more questions!


----------



## focusondisney

My AP will expire in December & we intend to renew.  I expect to make hotel reservations for February & April when they open on the 28th.  Wonder if it will recognize our APs or if we’ll have to buy new tickets just to make park reservations? And then will I be able to use those tickets to renew my AP online, since I won’t be there when it’s time to renew?


----------



## mattpeto

"retire _complimentary _Magicbands"

Doesn't mean they are retired...


----------



## AmberMV

I finally caught up....I figured when the pages shot up so quickly something had happened.

And WOW, I'm pretty surprised!  And so they are only letting people with a resort stay and current tickets reserve, and then 4 days later APs?  I haven't even gotten to read the DPB post yet, but this is far more complicated than I imaged it would be.


----------



## firefly_ris

Maybe it's me but this sounds insane to deal with. People don't even know if they have somewhere to stay or where they are staying yet but they want them to make park timing reservations? When they expected me to think about where I wanted to eat on a particular day 6 months ahead of time, I thought, surely Disney can't make this any more complicated. Then Disney was like, "Hold my beer."


----------



## Wreckem

CastAStone said:


> Gosh if Disney is still operating on severely reduced capacity in 11 months we have far larger problems. Under normal conditions, 1 park hit capacity closure on 1 day in 2019.



There hasn’t been an actual full closure of MK for a long long time.

As for crowds. Has anyone traveled for leisure? It’s peak season and it’s dead dead dead everywhere(not just Universal). I’m currently in Vegas and it’s worse than post 9/11. If I had to put a number on it, Vegas is at like 25% of the crowd they had after 9/11.

The demand for Disney isn’t just going to be magically at its maximum. It’s going to be greatly reduced, probably lower then their capacities... and this will be for more than a year.

My bet is once they reopen bookings there is plenty of availability  in the fall and spring outside of holiday weeks. I bet there is still limited availability during those weeks as well.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> No they aren't (yet) but if a guest doesn't opt to buy them then how will they get their mine train ride photo for example. Those get connected to your account through active RFID. Will they add that capability to your phone now? Further draining your battery.


Maybe they can include them in the *TWO HUNDRED DOLLAR* photo package.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I still have so many questions, but I am thinking I won't have answers until Monday. I had planned to switch resorts for next year, but I am thinking maybe I should leave it alone.


----------



## merry_nbright

I’m on hold, have an AP that expires at the end of September. Need to make park reservations for beginning of September for me and my mom, who doesn’t have any tickets yet, and then in November when my AP expires. Ha ha HA I AM GOING INSANE.


----------



## Raggou

*So the most important thing is missing
What page will be used to actually make the reservations?* Does anyone know the page that we will need to logon to on Monday or whenever our turn to reserve is?


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> No they aren't (yet) but if a guest doesn't opt to buy them then how will they get their mine train ride photo for example. Those get connected to your account through active RFID. Will they add that capability to your phone now? Further draining your battery.


How does it currently work for offsite guests who don't buy MBs?


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> I still have so many questions, but I am thinking I won't have answers until Monday. I had planned to switch resorts for next year, but I am thinking maybe I should leave it alone.


With travel agent trainings this afternoon I'd hang on tight.


----------



## Bjn10

So I know my resort won’t open do to the NBA and park reservations are Monday it would be nice to know where I’ll be


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Maybe they can include them in the *TWO HUNDRED DOLLAR* photo package.


$169 if you buy in advance 

Not my point though. How do they get connected. Some rides like Mine Train and Slinky don't have a ride photo touch point like Space Mountain does. They are connected via active battery powered RFID in the magic band. So will they now add that feature to the phone is my question which will likely be an added battery drainer.


----------



## Eric Smith

jade1 said:


> Do we need to select an "exit time" as well?
> 
> Or can standby guests enter as in park guests leave for the day.


I doubt you'll need to reserve an exit time.  I also doubt anyone without a reservation would be able to enter a park for a while.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get why they would do the times entry, but I agree - if you get one of the later entry times (I assume it will be covering at least a few hours) that means a pretty short total park day


Perhaps you choose a six hour window. So everyone gets similar time in the park but coming/going is staggered. Like perhaps your MB stops working for rides when your window is up?  Who knows.


----------



## CastAStone

VeronicaZS said:


> How does it currently work for offsite guests who don't buy MBs?


It doesn't work without a magic band. There's 2 or 3 rides like that now.


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> $169 if you buy in advance
> 
> Not my point though. How do they get connected. Some rides like Mine Train and Slinky don't have a ride photo touch point like Space Mountain does. They are connected via active battery powered RFID in the magic band. So will they now add that feature to the phone is my question which will likely be an added battery drainer.



My guess? You don't get the photo, it's an 'advantage' of paying for a MB.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> Eek, we have no ticket media for our December trip, but we do have a resort. Seeing as people can make reservations starting Monday for like, the next year, I'm guessing we need to jump on the AP vouchers were were going to purchase :-/



It seems to not be clear for how long out you can book park days - so yeah, you might be able to book your Dec 2020 park days starting Monday (or even August 2021) but it might only be for the next 30 or 60 days and be a rolling window.  It doesn't confirm either way


----------



## rteetz

VeronicaZS said:


> How does it currently work for offsite guests who don't buy MBs?


They don't get those photos I guess? Photopass cards don't have the capability to do it.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Roscoe18 said:


> We have an April 2021 DVC rental with valid park tickets. Assuming I can make park reservations Monday (?), how can they possibly have park hours / timed entry for parks ten months from now?  Even if I decide to book a park, can it be modified?  What if Epcot is listed as opening at 11:00 but they eventually change it back to 9:00?  Can I adjust my entry time?
> 
> I love that whenever we get an answer we're waiting for from Disney, it leads to about ten more questions!



I assume it will be like fast passes. Yes you can modify, depending on availability.


----------



## koszmok

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m really confused. We don’t have a package. We have a RO reservation and linked tickets from UT. So...



This. I already have tickets for next year - which I bought for my planned holiday 09/28/21-18/10/21 - but they stopped selling rooms 2 days ago. My plan was to book room only.  Can Disney force us to buy a holiday package to get into the park ?!  Room only and tickets from TA won`t be good enough to get in ?


----------



## zemmer

rteetz said:


> $169 if you buy in advance
> 
> Not my point though. How do they get connected. Some rides like Mine Train and Slinky don't have a ride photo touch point like Space Mountain does. They are connected via active battery powered RFID in the magic band. So will they now add that feature to the phone is my question which will likely be an added battery drainer.


I would guess they still want people to BUY magicbands so they’ll still be available only to those that have them.


----------



## jbreen2010

I am guessing the announcement that I can "reserve" a park starting on monday for my stay while onsite at disney on starting July 24th means inherently that I will technically have a room somewhere onsite.  Caribbean Beach isn't even posted as opening up yet.  What a cluster.  This was launched so shortly ago and people have 100's of questions already all over this forum. I can't even keep up


----------



## amelia18

Re: park and ride photos, can’t you just get a photopass card and scan that? It’s an extra step than just having your MB for sure, but a possibility nonetheless. am I imagining that as an option?

edit: I wasn’t thinking about the rides that throw it right on the MB without scanning. That would be a bummer.


----------



## Pens Fan

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273991222324060163



I know.  But after everyone who currently holds a ticket or an AP makes their reservations, realistically what slots will be left over to reserve?


----------



## Jacq7414

So we have a short stay booked April 1-3. We have a cruise booked after that from April 3-10. Was thinking about cancelling and doing a split stay instead. We have another trip booked May 13-16. It would make sense to get (money wise) an AP right? We are out of state so would have to get a platinum one.


----------



## nicket

Roscoe18 said:


> We have an April 2021 DVC rental with valid park tickets. Assuming I can make park reservations Monday (?), how can they possibly have park hours / timed entry for parks ten months from now?  Even if I decide to book a park, can it be modified?  What if Epcot is listed as opening at 11:00 but they eventually change it back to 9:00?  Can I adjust my entry time?
> 
> I love that whenever we get an answer we're waiting for from Disney, it leads to about ten more questions!


 
This is one of my biggest questions as well. We have been booked for a February 2021 trip since November. I'm not even sure I want to go in February as it was supposed to my toddler's first trip, we were thinking of postponing to later in 2021. We had kinda hoped to be in more of a wait and see how things go character wise before deciding. But seems like we need to call June 24 and convert to a ticket package just to reserve park days. Didn't see having to make that  decision so soon coming. And the park hours questions as well...


----------



## kverdon

rteetz said:


> No they aren't (yet) but if a guest doesn't opt to buy them then how will they get their mine train ride photo for example. Those get connected to your account through active RFID. Will they add that capability to your phone now? Further draining your battery.


They could replace RFID with a WiFi/Bluetooth ping to your phone like they do with RFID but yes, this is going to put a huge squeeze on battery life. Get “Buy a droid backpack that comes with a 11,000mah battery for your phone!” ;-)


----------



## 2letterwords

Just spoke with a CM via chat.  No clarification right now on how the reservation system will work with split stays. He said he will pass those concerns along for clarification in future updates.

He did come back with this info though:

Abraham
 at 11:31, Jun 19:

We haven't been told that there is a specific time of day that the Park Pass system will become available. After some double-checking, however, I did find that park re-entry on the same day will be permitted.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> $169 if you buy in advance
> 
> Not my point though. How do they get connected. Some rides like Mine Train and Slinky don't have a ride photo touch point like Space Mountain does. They are connected via active battery powered RFID in the magic band. So will they now add that feature to the phone is my question which will likely be an added battery drainer.



If we got memory maker, we would buy magic bands for that reason. I doubt they'll be that expensive anyways.


----------



## Spridell

If I buy an AP today and link it, will I then be able to reserve dates starting next week?

Sorry if this has been asked already


----------



## rteetz

Pens Fan said:


> I know.  But after everyone who currently holds a ticket or an AP makes their reservations, realistically what slots will be left over to reserve?


Depends on the capacity. Early on it likely will be nothing.


----------



## Eric Smith

VeronicaZS said:


> Where does it say MBs are being discontinued? I think the only change is they are not free as of 2021. I would imagine photos would work the same as always.


It doesn't.  All it says is that they're going to stop giving out free magic bands with resort stays starting in 2021 and they're going to add Magic Band features to MDE for use with your smartphone.


----------



## NJlauren

I just don't see how they are going to allow park reservations for all of 2020 on Monday... i just don't get it... sorry it makes no sense


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> So, here would be my question: what happens if you make a resort and/or ticket change?
> 
> Let's say you are staying at FW, get your reservations, then decide you want to stay at BLT...cancel your FW stay, and book BLT. Do you lose your reservations or does it come with it?
> 
> Similarly...if we book with hoppers for example, but then later on, I decide I want to save my hoppers, and I use AP passes instead.....does re-prioritizing the tickets make you lose those reservations?



I know when they cracked down on FP+ reservations to have them be cancelled if you cancel your resort stay there was a grace period in there before they were cancelled to enabling a rebooking or switching of booking

So I would think this would work the same - if you book your park days due to having a resort stay but then want to change your resort you will keep the park reservations if you get the rebooking done within like 24 hours of cancelling the first one .... If you cancelland don't rebook for a while you would lose them


----------



## jen7233

Eric Smith said:


> I doubt you'll need to reserve an exit time. I also doubt anyone without a reservation would be able to enter a park for a while.


Interesting. But I hope it's clarified soon by Disney if you're allowed to reenter the park later in the day, such as can you go back to your resort for a bit and come back later?


----------



## Leigh L

So....Monday will not only be resort stays with tickets to make park reservations for the next 30-60 days, but for the rest of 2020?? Am I reading that right?
Yikes, seems like this will cause system crashes galore.

I am so not prepared to do any planning for November yet (trip with just DD) until August is squared away. (And I only have 1 day of tickets for November since I haven't had success extending it to more days).


----------



## disguy22

koszmok said:


> This. I already have tickets for next year - which I bought for my planned holiday 09/28/21-18/10/21 - but they stopped selling rooms 2 days ago. My plan was to book room only.  Can Disney force us to buy a holiday package to get into the park ?!  Room only and tickets from TA won`t be good enough to get in ?



How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?


----------



## SaintsManiac

koszmok said:


> This. I already have tickets for next year - which I bought for my planned holiday 09/28/21-18/10/21 - but they stopped selling rooms 2 days ago. My plan was to book room only.  Can Disney force us to buy a holiday package to get into the park ?!  Room only and tickets from TA won`t be good enough to get in ?




It should be fine. I received the email they sent out early on about needing to make park reservations and I have UT tickets and a room only in my MDE.


----------



## MrsBooch

CastAStone said:


> So the priority for 2020 is
> 
> Resort guests (and other select hotels) with tickets
> APs without hotels
> Anyone who currently has a ticket
> Everyone else, including guests with existing resort reservations but no tickets
> That seems fair (even though it means I probably won't get to go) EXCEPT DVC members without tickets. They should have priority before 4.



I'm super confused by this. Even though we will have a reservation on site - because we do not have tickets or our AP's - we will be put into a pool of everyone else to buy tickets at the same time and then even people who don't have an onsite reservation will be competing for park time with us in the park reservation system?

that is less than ideal if so.


----------



## Moliphino

We have a 9 day stay at Pop with 9 day hoppers for 8/22-30. I booked a second week 8/30-9/7 room only with no tickets later, because I figured I might as well use up more vacation time, but if we can't get more tickets that will be a bust. Can't they offer existing resort guests tickets before the general public?


----------



## Kmedders

NJlauren said:


> I just don't see how they are going to allow park reservations for all of 2020 on Monday... i just don't get it... sorry it makes no sense


im not sure what you mean? Their website is always able to handle a large volume of people at once and rarely crashes. I think Monday will go great without any hiccups,


----------



## Hummingbird

I really need them to give some clarification on the reservation window. 
If it's being able to book all the way through to stays in 2021 on Monday as opposed to a rolling booking window (30 or 60 days out) it is going to be a complete nightmare and AP/locals are at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## Eric Smith

VeronicaZS said:


> How does it currently work for offsite guests who don't buy MBs?


You get something called a "Keys to the Kingdom" card which allows you to tap on the magic band pedestals.


----------



## TropicalDIS

MrsBooch said:


> I'm super confused by this. Even though we will have a reservation on site - because we do not have tickets or our AP's - we will be put into a pool of everyone else to buy tickets at the same time and then even people who don't have an onsite reservation will be competing for park time with us in the park reservation system?
> 
> that is less than ideal if so.


That’s correct.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> You get something called a "Keys to the Kingdom" card which allows you to tap on the magic band pedestals.




Or you can just use the hard ticket (if you have one).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

NJlauren said:


> I just don't see how they are going to allow park reservations for all of 2020 on Monday... i just don't get it... sorry it makes no sense



Given that they seem to be allowing you to see availability prior to ticket purchase and then reserve as soon as you have a ticket, I think we see all of 2020 on Monday and then 2021 on the 28th or whatever it said for bookings opening.


----------



## Farro

disguy22 said:


> How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?



They also started offering people who booked early the option to book a package light - tickets would be added once available and apparently your quoted price didn't go up.

Unfortunately I wasn't offered that when I booked for 2021 so either I have to switch to a package and watch my room rate sky-rocket, buy tickets when released on 6/28 (we aren't ready) or take a chance and buy tickets when we are ready and see what's left to choose from for parks.


----------



## Jennifer Harris

If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??


----------



## Roscoe18

disguy22 said:


> How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?



For me, that's a yes. The tickets we were going to use in May this year got extended to 9/26/21, and we rebooked our DVC rental for next year, so we have both a valid resort reservation and tickets.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> $169 if you buy in advance
> 
> Not my point though. How do they get connected. Some rides like Mine Train and Slinky don't have a ride photo touch point like Space Mountain does. They are connected via active battery powered RFID in the magic band. So will they now add that feature to the phone is my question which will likely be an added battery drainer.


I don't see that working well.  You'd have to open the app before you get on the ride in order to make it active or let it run all the time.  You're correct, it would kill your phone battery.  Springing for a $15 magic band sounds like a much better idea (assuming people don't have tons sitting in a closet somewhere).


----------



## TropicalDIS

Hummingbird said:


> I really need them to give some clarification on the reservation window.
> If it's being able to book all the way through to stays in 2021 on Monday as opposed to a rolling booking window (30 or 60 days out) it is going to be a complete nightmare and AP/locals are at a huge disadvantage.


Got a feeling we won’t know until Monday morning.


----------



## SaintsManiac

disguy22 said:


> How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?




I bought mine in 2016 from Undercover Tourist before they switched to dated tickets.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect big resort news or anything today.



Good call


----------



## NJlauren

DGsAtBLT said:


> Given that they seem to be allowing you to see availability prior to ticket purchase and then reserve as soon as you have a ticket, I think we see all of 2020 on Monday and then 2021 on the 28th or whatever it said for bookings opening.



I mean ill be making my reservations for November on Monday, but lets be real this is a bit silly.... it worse then a 60 day FP window!


----------



## Roscoe18

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??



It said something about having "options" for people with hoppers but the page it redirected to doesn't mention anything about them (yet) ...


----------



## SaintsManiac

NJlauren said:


> I mean ill be making my reservations for November on Monday, but lets be real this is a bit silly.... it worse then a 60 day FP window!




It's ridiculous really.


----------



## jen7233

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??


Yes, please wondering the same.


----------



## TropicalDIS

DGsAtBLT said:


> Given that they seem to be allowing you to see availability prior to ticket purchase and then reserve as soon as you have a ticket, I think we see all of 2020 on Monday and then 2021 on the 28th or whatever it said for bookings opening.


That’s a good point. That is exactly what Disney said. I hope their system is ready.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pens Fan said:


> I know.  But after everyone who currently holds a ticket or an AP makes their reservations, realistically what slots will be left over to reserve?


There will probably be more than you think there would.  I don't think demand to go to a theme park is as high as everyone thinks it is.


----------



## emilymad

So the entry time is the that time and later or a window of time?


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Good call


Noted a little while later I got my popcorn ready. Things change rapidly.


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> You get something called a "Keys to the Kingdom" card which allows you to tap on the magic band pedestals.


Key to the World cards are what everybody used prior to Fall 2013 when MBs for Resort Guests were introduced. It's interesting that they're discontinuing perhaps the most popular/successful element of MyMagic+.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I thought @Mit88 was being super optimistic yesterday with thinking AP extensions were just the beginning for dealing with us, but seeing how they appear to be releasing reservations for the next year+ shortly, and the implications that has for APs, I wonder if they were onto something.

Maybe put me down as cautiously optimistic that something better is coming.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Noted a little while later I got my popcorn ready. Things change rapidly.




Right?? I wouldn't even hit that quote button being that many pages behind.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Noted a little while later I got my popcorn ready. *Things change rapidly*.



#2020


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> Key to the World cards are what everybody used prior to Fall 2013 when MBs for Resort Guests were introduced. It's interesting that they're discontinuing perhaps the most popular/successful element of MyMagic+.


I don't think this means that magic bands are being discontinued.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> Noted a little while later I got my popcorn ready. Things change rapidly.


I assumed the minute you quoted your self something was coming. That's why I snooped over on WDWMagic.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?


They only addressed room-only reservations in 2021.  What happened to those in 2020?  No info?  
From the website:  
"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel *for a stay in 2021*, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional *beginning on June 24* to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."


----------



## bks9581

I just don't see how this is supposed to work for stays with an AP. We are DVC with a trip booked in Feb. Our APs now expire at the end of Dec. I can't even renew APs this far out (nor would I want to) so that means I can't book park reservations until early Dec? So let's say I renew and then discover there is no availability for my Feb trip - what then? 

Ugh...leave it to Disney to release news that just brings up more questions and chaos. I really don't understand why they are enabling park reservations so far in the future.


----------



## elephant98

Pens Fan said:


> That's great for folks coming in *2021*, not so much for anyone with a room reservation without tickets in *2020*.  They are basically screwed.



Would you be willing to purchase an AP?  You can still do that now.  I'm in the same boat.  I have a resort reservation at the FW Cabin this December, but no tickets.   I'm guessing (and hoping) that by purchasing an AP voucher this weekend that I will be able to make park reservations on June 22 along with anyone else who has a resort reservation and an existing ticket or AP.   If I don't get the park dates and arrival times that I want and/or over the next few months, it looks like the park experience won't be worth going, I will just cancel my resort reservations and activate my AP voucher in a future year.


----------



## mshanson3121

I have to admit, the loss of Magic Bands irks me. Yet another perk of on-site taken away (with increased costs). 1. I despise having to use my phone while on vacation 2. My kids love Magic Bands. 

Those with more affluent budgets will say big deal, but when you already scrimp and save and cost cut everywhere to afford the trip, and your cost keeps going up $75-100 here and there. It all adds up.


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think this means that magic bands are being discontinued.


Excuse me,*free* MBs for Resort Guests are discontinued. That was the most popular part of MyMagic+. People weren't crazy about FP+, a lot of the interactive "NextGen" stuff never came to being, MDE was/is very glitchy, but people loved being able to pay for their churro without their wallet.


----------



## mmackeymouse

What I find interesting is this is being touted as a "new" system...not temporary. Sounds like this may be permanently be the way we'll be booking from now on. I'm not sure I like that. 

For now, because of the current situation? Sure. In a pinch, sure. 

But....forever? Not sure I can get on board. 





Eric Smith said:


> I don't think this means that magic bands are being discontinued.



I don't think it means that either, but I think what some are speculating on is that this is the first step toward *eventually* phasing them out.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I thought @Mit88 was being super optimistic yesterday with thinking AP extensions were just the beginning for dealing with us, but seeing how they appear to be releasing reservations for the next year+ shortly, and the implications that has for APs, I wonder if they were onto something.
> 
> Maybe put me down as cautiously optimistic that something better is coming.


What do you think is coming?  Cause right now it doesn't seem so good lol


----------



## fla4fun

Eric Smith said:


> They aren't substituting phones for bands.  They're just not giving out free magic bands with reservations anymore.


The way I read it was that they were making everything available on the phone, but would offer purchased MB or a KTTW card as an alternative.  This is after January first, when the complimentary bands are no longer available.  I know some international guests don’t like to use their phones because it’s expensive, so it should be something that wouldn’t trigger a roaming fee, for lack of a better term.  There are several different operating systems for phones too, so it would need to be something that would work with all of them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??



I don't think so - I think can still use those as your valid tickets for Monday and then deal with how to adjust them later (refund on the price difference or something) .... But who knows


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> Well now that disturbs me as we don't have park tickets yet and didn't plan to buy this soon...maybe I can change resort stay to package "lite"? I'll have to see cost difference.


Is it in 2021?  Per the website:  "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> What do you think is coming?  Cause right now it doesn't seem so good lol



Maybe even just longer extensions? I don’t know. 

In reality, probably a magnet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fla4fun said:


> The way I read it was that they were making everything available on the phone, but would offer purchased MB or a KTTW card as an alternative.  This is after January first, when the complimentary bands are no longer available.  I know some international guests don’t like to use their phones because it’s expensive, so it should be something that wouldn’t trigger a roaming fee, for lack of a better term.  There are several different operating systems for phones too, so it would need to be something that would work with all of them.



I think it is more "if you don't want to pay for your MB then you will be able to use your phone" ... I don't see it as them trying to discourage MBs (at least not yet) just that they don't want to give out complementary ones anymore and adding capability to phones is their way of enabling people to not have to buy one if they don't want to


----------



## jennyq87

MrsBooch said:


> I'm super confused by this. Even though we will have a reservation on site - because we do not have tickets or our AP's - we will be put into a pool of everyone else to buy tickets at the same time and then even people who don't have an onsite reservation will be competing for park time with us in the park reservation system?
> 
> that is less than ideal if so.



Same boat   We have a room only reservation in August but hadn't purchased our tickets yet.  We usually buy around 60 days out for FPs but sales were frozen by then.  I guess we might just be out of luck.  I definitely agree that existing ticket holders should come first.  That's fair.  But I would like to think that resort stays without tickets would come before the general public with no resort stay.  

I sure hope we're first in line for ADRs, then!  (Anyone with a resort stay, that is).  I can have fun without the parks.  But I can't have much fun with parks AND food, haha.


----------



## sara_s

firefly_ris said:


> Maybe it's me but this sounds insane to deal with. People don't even know if they have somewhere to stay or where they are staying yet but they want them to make park timing reservations? When they expected me to think about where I wanted to eat on a particular day 6 months ahead of time, I thought, surely Disney can't make this any more complicated. Then Disney was like, "Hold my beer."


It sounds like a free-for-all....a nightmare for planners like moi.



hereforthechurros said:


> Perhaps you choose a six hour window. So everyone gets similar time in the park but coming/going is staggered. Like perhaps your MB stops working for rides when your window is up?  Who knows.


Six hour windows are the new FOP fastpasses....will be gone in a flash.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

CastAStone said:


> I am still not clear as to if Disney Resort Hotel guests without tickets have any priority at all. It seems no?


I know I am reading the info and when are Resort only guests able to buy tickets???


----------



## DougLovesYou

Early Sept trip and will be ready to rock n roll on Monday, but so badly wish we all had some idea as to what time this opens up or where it will even be located in MDE. Is it a separate page we go to? Add plans? A floating Ursula head laughing maniacally at you that you have to try to click? Will definitely be stalking this board like a starving vulture Monday morning!!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Roscoe18 said:


> It said something about having "options" for people with hoppers but the page it redirected to doesn't mention anything about them (yet) ...


I'm curious too. I have convention Tix that have water park fun and more perks... Since Monday golf is closed and no opening date for water parks, am I getting a refund?
Glad I read and bought those tickets the second after they announced they were suspending ticket sales. Got in right under the window.


----------



## one_cat

So on Monday I have to select my park reservations for our May 2021 trip and no park hopping?  And I thought 6 months for ADRs was insane.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> What I find interesting is this is being touted as a "new" system...not temporary. Sounds like this may be permanently be the way we'll be booking from now on. I'm not sure I like that.
> 
> For now, because of the current situation? Sure. In a pinch, sure.
> 
> But....forever? Not sure I can get on board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it means that either, but I think what some are speculating on is that this is the first step toward *eventually* phasing them out.



I think we did have a pretty good idea this was not going to be temporary and possibly even an accelerated shift to what they wanted to do anyways (Genie?).

I am optimistic that when capacity is no longer an issue, park reservations are no big deal.


----------



## Pens Fan

Eric Smith said:


> There will probably be more than you think there would.  I don't think demand to go to a theme park is as high as everyone thinks it is.



I hope you're right.  But here's the thing.  These are four recent college grads dealing with an abysmal job market and limited funds.  We are happily helping them out by giving them the room free of charge using our DVC points.  But I can't in good conscience advise the three that don't have tickets to buy them on the off chance they might actually get into a park for more that 2 or 3 days for the week they plan on being there and probably several hours after opening if they can get in at all.  

I get it.  Everyone has a sad story.  I've tried to stay out of this thread and let things just happen, but this has kind of thrown me for a loop.  

For those of you with tickets, I actually am happy for you.  I hope you get the slots you want have a magical vacation.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe even just longer extensions? I don’t know.
> 
> In reality, probably a magnet.


I read the first part and went 

I read the second part and went 

I hope the first part is right but it probably will be the second part.  What a roller coaster of peak hopes and dreams and then a crash and burn just in that one post of yours


----------



## mattpeto

Shipping out complimentary Magicbands is simply a nightmare right now.  

This is one headache Disney can eliminate in 6.5 months and I'm sure the logistic team is popping Champaign bottles as we speak.  The Magicbands is loved by Disney vacationers and won't go away unless there is something better.

R-E-L-A-X


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I read the first part and went
> 
> I read the second part and went
> 
> I hope the first part is right but it probably will be the second part.  What a roller coaster of peak hopes and dreams and then a crash and burn just in that one post of yours



And they won’t even send the magnets outside of the US. Not cool


----------



## Disdreamprincess

What a difference a day makes


----------



## AmberMV

Remember when we fought with each other all day yesterday about AP extensions?  Well, Disney sure rocked everyone's world right off the bat this morning.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm really surprised that it seems 2020 room only onsite guests are being lumped in with the general public for ticket purchases. You would think that there would be a priority given... it's easy to get more $ from people already opting to stay inside the bubble.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

All this before lunch. It is definitely going to be a buckle up day.


----------



## constanze

Roscoe18 said:


> It said something about having "options" for people with hoppers but the page it redirected to doesn't mention anything about them (yet) ...


I'm still hoping they let us have a "hopping" option to evening Epcot for the festival...I know it's a longshot...but what the heck...a girl can dream.


----------



## FinallyFL

I already have to take a battery pack to keep my phone from dying while I'm in the parks. No way do I want to have to use it for anything else. Although without FP+ I guess the only thing I'd need it for after I get into the to park is for payment.


----------



## Leigh L

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Is it in 2021?  Per the website:  "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets*—and then make* your theme park reservations."


Could it be that phrase means "soon"....as in plan your vacation now and "then make" ---- as in a window closer to your trip ---- your theme park reservations?? Could this just be poor wording on Disney's part as they scramble to get everything together?

How are their systems going to handle everyone booking at once on Monday? Seems staggering 30-60 days out would make sense?


----------



## Pens Fan

elephant98 said:


> Would you be willing to purchase an AP?  You can still do that now.  I'm in the same boat.  I have a resort reservation at the FW Cabin this December, but no tickets.   I'm guessing (and hoping) that by purchasing an AP voucher this weekend that I will be able to make park reservations on June 22 along with anyone else who has a resort reservation and an existing ticket or AP.   If I don't get the park dates and arrival times that I want and/or over the next few months, it looks like the park experience won't be worth going, I will just cancel my resort reservations and activate my AP voucher in a future year.



Thanks for the suggestion, and I did think of that.  However, it's not for me.  It's for my son and his friends.  My son definitely would buy an AP as we are DVC, but he's the only one that actually _has_ tickets.  I can't see the others forking out that kind of cash as they probably won't be back again within a year.  The only reason they could afford it now is we were giving them the free room using our points.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pens Fan said:


> I hope you're right.  But here's the thing.  These are four recent college grads dealing with an abysmal job market and limited funds.  We are happily helping them out by giving them the room free of charge using our DVC points.  But I can't in good conscience advise the three that don't have tickets to buy them on the off chance they might actually get into a park for more that 2 or 3 days for the week they plan on being there and probably several hours after opening if they can get in at all.
> 
> I get it.  Everyone has a sad story.  I've tried to stay out of this thread and let things just happen, but this has kind of thrown me for a loop.
> 
> For those of you with tickets, I actually am happy for you.  I hope you get the slots you want have a magical vacation.


That all makes sense and it’s a bad situation.  If they don’t have tickets yet, you should at least be able to know what the reservation availability is like by the time they are able to buy tickets again.


----------



## Yooperroo

We have 17 days booked starting July 10. We certainly don't want to be there 17 days with the number of restrictions/limited experiences. But we'd entertain going for a week. I was hoping to get information about our resort stay and whether we can modify our existing stay before having to make reservations.


----------



## Raggou

Still havnet seen an answer to this so im guessing we dont know?

*So the most important thing is missing
What page will be used to actually make the reservations?* Does anyone know the page that we will need to logon to on Monday or whenever our turn to reserve is?


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Leigh L said:


> Could it be that phrase means "soon"....as in plan your vacation now and "then make" ---- as in a window closer to your trip ---- your theme park reservations?? Could this just be poor wording on Disney's part as they scramble to get everything together?


Oh no you did not just go there, lol!


----------



## koszmok

disguy22 said:


> How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?



Nope. You can buy tickets only in the UK for 2021. And in theory my ticket will be valid until 12/31/21 I bought it before Disney started to stop selling tickets which are valid for after 09/26/21. They said they will honour the tickets which were bought until now (they stopped selling it 2 days ago on Wednesday).


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect big resort news or anything today.


Who says Disney doesn't read this board?


----------



## alison228

Finally caught up and decided to just give up on a 2020 reservation after our cancelled trips and this news!
Anyways, getting ready to book a trip 6/28 for February. I NEVER book this far in advance. Did it say for AP's if they can only reserve a maximum amount of park reservations per month or anything like that? I'm wondering if it's worth getting AP's for the 2 trips I'm planning next year (Feb and Oct/Nov), or if I should hold out and just get a ticket package considering there may not be hopping by February.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Shipping out complimentary Magicbands is simply a nightmare right now.
> 
> This is one headache Disney can eliminate in 6.5 months and I'm sure the logistic team is popping Champaign bottles as we speak.  The Magicbands is loved by Disney vacationers and won't go away unless there is something better.
> 
> R-E-L-A-X


I’d say the bands are somewhat mixed on terms of “love.”

I truly do see this as the beginning of the phasing out of them. Not now but say 2022-23ish.

I think Disney Genie is the future and they are gearing up for it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A major possible plus side to reservations sticking around that has been mentioned a few times, the possibility they allow you to join a virtual queue before entering the park, with a valid reservation.


----------



## Grnl706

disguy22 said:


> How do people already have tickets for their 2021 trips? Are these tickets bought originally for a 2020 trip that now work for 2021 due to the date extension?


I had a 2020 trip I purchased tickets for that are good until 2030 that I purchased from the Military Base I work at and Shades of Green. Those tickets aren't date based.


----------



## msdaisy

I’m am certainly excited about the reservation system. I will be even more excited when Disney tells me where I will be staying. Is all hope lost for resort news today?


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think we did have a pretty good idea this was not going to be temporary and possibly even an accelerated shift to what they wanted to do anyways (Genie?).
> 
> I am optimistic that when capacity is no longer an issue, park reservations are no big deal.



Perhaps, perhaps not. 

GETTING the reservation might not be a big deal, the difficulty of getting the reservations may or may not improve. 

But if "timed entry" is permanent, that would be very disappointing and maybe a dealbreaker for us. 

But, what would be a big deal is for people who come down wanting to come and go as they please, have a more relaxed vacation, DVC members who are used to popping in the parks as they desire. Is Disney really going to take away the ability to have a relaxed "no plans" kind of vacation?


----------



## BrianR

I would really hope they reevaluate comp magic bands for kids at resorts.  Those key card + a phone interaction for a family at the gate is a total regression from the MB system.  Unless you can scan from your phone all of the kids media, which hasn't been the case.


----------



## Pens Fan

Eric Smith said:


> That all makes sense and it’s a bad situation.  If they don’t have tickets yet, you should at least be able to know what the reservation availability is like by the time they are able to buy tickets again.



Agreed.  Originally my plan was to follow the boards and hope to get some feel for availability before advising them to buy tickets.  However, as I type this it just occurred to me that as my son actually has tickets, even though he plans on making his reservations ASAP, he will still be able to log in and see what's available later on.  So that's something, at least!  I didn't even think of that before - duh!!!! 

I guess we just keep kicking this can down the road.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Grnl706 said:


> I had a 2020 trip I purchased tickets for that are good until 2030 that I purchased from the Military Base I work at and Shades of Green. Those tickets aren't date based.


Adding to that, I have complimentary tix that have 10 year expirations and convention tix that expected 12/21 before the ticket extension. So although I'm going this year, I could in theory go next year and still have tickets.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Disneysoule said:


> I haven't seen any yet either... looking like I will be up early Monday!!


Yes - you, me, and 25,000 of our best friends!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I know I am reading the info and when are Resort only guests able to buy tickets???



Yeah - apparently if you have a resort only reservation you are on the same level as someone with no resort reservation and no AP or ticket.

So we will all be allowed to buy tickets at the same time and then we will ALL be trying to get park reservations at the same time - EVEN THOUGH they do not have a resort reservation. I haven't seen anything to the contrary.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

FinallyFL said:


> I already have to take a battery pack to keep my phone from dying while I'm in the parks. No way do I want to have to use it for anything else. Although without FP+ I guess the only thing I'd need it for after I get into the to park is for payment.



I would imagine you would need to use your phone every time you use Memory Maker.

I hope Disney plans to add more charging stations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Perhaps, perhaps not.
> 
> GETTING the reservation might not be a big deal, the difficulty of getting the reservations may or may not improve.
> 
> But if "timed entry" is permanent, that would be very disappointing and maybe a dealbreaker for us.
> 
> But, what would be a big deal is for people who come down wanting to come and go as they please, have a more relaxed vacation, DVC members who are used to popping in the parks as they desire. Is Disney really going to take away the ability to have a relaxed "no plans" kind of vacation?



If the limits on capacity are removed, theoretically people should just be able to book a spot immediately before going to the park (kind of like you could do with FP and ADRs).

The parks rarely if ever actually filled to capacity before this. The problem with the reservations isn’t the reservations themselves it’s that Disney will be opening with what we’ve heard is very low capacity compared to your average day (which itself is still not near a sell out).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Won't lie, I called 6 military bases this morning to see if any were still selling tickets (a few still were initially after the pause, but I was holding out on a cruise that now looks nearly impossible).

It was a no from all of them for anyone wondering  Time for my late August trip to take a turn being the one stressing me out!


----------



## mattpeto

I have a vacation package reservation (bounceback) scheduled for December that I was going to push back to the late Fall of 2021.  If I'm being honest with myself, I'd say there is no way I'd go back right now.  

Not with Covid-19 out there and potentially traveling with elderly parents
Not with forcing you to wear to mask
Not with park reservations that time your arrival
Not with missing park hopper
Not with ADR changes and lack of FP+
Not due to lack of complimentary Magicbands
But here's the thing....*I don't blame Disney for any of these changes!*

I also hope selfishly that there people that can overlook these changes to help Disney muddle through the hard times.  If this is the new norm (like Covid is still here - God I hope not) several years from now, I probably would relinquish my position eventually and return.


----------



## jen7233

So, would it be more beneficial to buy a hotel package that includes tickets then if by June 28, all guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues? So that would seem wanting to stay offsite in early 2021 may be a bad idea, because I have quite a lower chance of getting a reservation in the parks?


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Is it in 2021?  Per the website:  "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."



Upgrade - meaning room-rate that I'm guaranteed now for 2021 will go up if I have to switch to a package.

Waiting to buy tickets separately later in the year like we planned  could now pose the problem of not getting park reservations, which is ridiculous to even have to think about for next year.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mmackeymouse said:


> Terrible...just terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they be offering gift cards for people who end up with the later times? I say this because I cannot see how, in any stretch of the imagination, that someone who gets 10 hours in a park paying the same amount as someone who has 7 hours in the park (involuntarily) is fair.


Could it be that you only get a block of time in the park?  Like they tried to do with SWGE AP previews?


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> I’d say the bands are somewhat mixed on terms of “love.”
> 
> I truly do see this as the beginning of the phasing out of them. Not now but say 2022-23ish.
> 
> I think Disney Genie is the future and they are gearing up for it.



But what about people (older people especially) who don't use smart phones. Or maybe teens who don't have smart phones. 

Or people who choose to do a more unplugged type of vacation?

Would Disney really take a "Too bad, so sad" take it or leave it kind of approach?






Bibbobboo2u said:


> Yes - you, me, and 25,000 of our best friends!!!



I dunno....remember that not everyone is as informed and passionate as the people on these boards. There is a pretty good chance that a lot of people don't even know about this yet. 

Now, I tend to believe that most people that are still on the books for 2020 are probably pretty loyal die hards, and will be in the loop. But...you never know.


----------



## MaC410

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Could it be that you only get a block of time in the park?  Like they tried to do with SWGE AP previews?



There's no way they could manage that on the scale of an entire park.


----------



## focusondisney

firefly_ris said:


> Maybe it's me but this sounds insane to deal with. People don't even know if they have somewhere to stay or where they are staying yet but they want them to make park timing reservations? When they expected me to think about where I wanted to eat on a particular day 6 months ahead of time, I thought, surely Disney can't make this any more complicated. Then Disney was like, "Hold my beer."



I’m sorry, I just had to quote you. I LOVE this! Post of the month!


----------



## hereforthechurros

If it’s a rolling window you’d think they’d want that known NOW so 100k people aren’t logging in Monday morning to make park reservations for the next 15 months.


----------



## 2letterwords

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Could it be that you only get a block of time in the park?  Like they tried to do with SWGE AP previews?


I was told by a chat CM that park re-entry would be permitted so I would be surprised by blocks of time.


----------



## rockpiece

With these announcements Disney basically told APs they don't care about us. Unreal.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Good grief.. when I left for the garden center we were on page 1514...   I just made myself lunch so I don’t starve while catching up on* 17 pages*,, 

I guess it is now SOON,, .....  

Going back to catch up...


----------



## Knaedudley

Ummm so what I’m reading is i need to pick the parks for my December trip and I have to know what time I want to enter.... ?? On the 22nd?


----------



## mmackeymouse

2letterwords said:


> I was told by a chat CM that park re-entry would be permitted so I would be surprised by blocks of time.




Was the CM's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?


----------



## wareagle57

I am without words. I know I went on a little tirade the other night, but now with this news dropping I feel it was 100% justified. What absolute garbage. I would prefer they just stay closed. I'm sure they will walk back the reservation period once they see how much it is needed and how long we are living with these conditions but man, I have never felt so disrespected by Disney.

The silver lining in all of this was how excited we would be to be a part of the grand re-opening. Now it sounds like that will be literally impossible. What happened to APs getting first crack at the ressies? Getting them before hotel guests never made sense to me, but I thought maybe they'd be at the same time. Going earlier for AP previews if they do them still won't be the same thing. If the goal is to get rid of APs eventually then they have completely lost sight of Walt's vision and are essentially saying they don't care about us, because we don't bring in as many $ per day than a resort guest. Despite the fact that we've poured way more money into their bank account over the years than these once in a life timers do.

I'd cancel my AP, but that would just mean I'd never get to go. And as angry as I am with the leadership, that doesn't change the fact that is my absolute favorite place on earth and almost essential to my mental health.But really. So as angry as I might get and seem, it's out of a place for wanting the company to be what it used to be and hold them in check. But when it comes to voting with my wallet...yeah I'm all talk.

So....if I had an April hotel stay cancelled is it still possible to get it rescheduled for opening day? lol


----------



## 2letterwords

mmackeymouse said:


> Was the CM's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?


Abraham...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Rxdr2013 said:


> Last time I brought 3 and only 1 worked! I guess they do get old.


They do - my DH had to retire his favorite Pluto band.


----------



## wareagle57

rockpiece said:


> With these announcements Disney basically told APs they don't care about us. Unreal.



I have a Platinum AP despite being a CM because I wanted to never have blackout dates. The real perk to me was getting to bring friends and family for free. So does that mean CMs and their guests will not be able to have gone to the parks for nearly two years!? That is a huge perk to take away.


----------



## casaya95

We’re all freaking out about park reservations and I’m just waiting with my POP reservation to see if I even have a bed!


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

casaya95 said:


> We’re all freaking out about park reservations and I’m just waiting with my POP reservation to see if I even have a bed!


Same here!


----------



## disneydreamer1970

casaya95 said:


> We’re all freaking out about park reservations and I’m just waiting with my POP reservation to see if I even have a bed!



Us too!!!  We are scheduled to arrive on the 15th.


----------



## LaDonna

I can’t keep up with all these replies, So might have already been mentioned,so might have already been mentioned, but I’m wondering if I make my reservations and in about a month I decide I wanna change my eight day park tickets down to four how that would work or if it would work at all


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Well they said they will be releasing new for purchase ones. That said yeah this seems to be the start of a phasing out.
> 
> What will I do with the 50 I have?



Christmas tree garland??


----------



## FatBambi

casaya95 said:


> We’re all freaking out about park reservations and I’m just waiting with my POP reservation to see if I even have a bed!


Same, but All Stars. I don't think my heart could handle it if I got all of my reservations, and then found out later I was pushed out because my resort isn't open.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> I'm super confused by this. Even though we will have a reservation on site - because we do not have tickets or our AP's - we will be put into a pool of everyone else to buy tickets at the same time and then even people who don't have an onsite reservation will be competing for park time with us in the park reservation system?
> 
> that is less than ideal if so.


I feel that is totally insane.  So after we buy tickets and look up to see availability what if there is nothing?  Then we are SOL?


----------



## Searc

Bye Disney.  With everything that's been announced today, I'm out, probably forever.


----------



## grimgrinninggrog

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I feel that is totally insane.  So after we buy tickets and look up to see availability what if there is nothing?  Then we are SOL?


I agree, this is crazy. I know Disney has a monumental task in sorting this all out, but there are several scenarios that don’t appear to be well thought out.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Heading over to the resorts board to check out the rumor that folks with post July 11 reservations at non-DVC resorts are being told they have to pay to be moved to one of the open DVC resorts.....


----------



## rockpiece

I don't see how they expect us to spend a full day in Epcot.


----------



## karen4546

one_cat said:


> So on Monday I have to select my park reservations for our May 2021 trip and no park hopping?  And I thought 6 months for ADRs was insane.


Wait   What??

I missed the last 14 pages from this morning this is on 1529 and i am trying to catch up..

What do you mean "select my park reservations for our May 2021 trip"?


----------



## fla4fun

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Christmas tree garland??


We actually do that!  Three bands a trip, minimum four trips per year, and it’s a long chain now.


----------



## evino526

I have a 5 night stay in November and bought 5 day park hopper tickets. Before the reservation closures, we had planned on adding an additional park day to spend time in a park on our departure date. On our last trip, we added a park day while on property. The wording for the Pass System mentions that if you have multiple day tickets, that you'll need to make reservation for each day of your visit. I'm wondering if it'll allow me to make a park reservation since it falls on during my stay, or if it'll block me because I don't have enough park tickets? We're still moving forward with our trip for now with the hope that some of the offerings will be back by then.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Will hotel and ticket packages be sold for all of 2021 on June 28? 
Do I need to make a booking now if I want to attend the 50th anniversary celebrations?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Monday morning is gonna be a bloodbath. Pretty much the only guarantee is that the pace of this thread will slow down for a few hours


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rockpiece said:


> I don't see how they expect us to spend a full day in Epcot.



Having a wonderful time?


----------



## Flamingeaux

What time Monday morning??  any ideas??


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’d cancel everything. No way in the world I’m booking for 2021 now.


----------



## rileyz

I do think opening up the whole year on Monday is a big mistake.  Their IT is a hot mess on a normal day. Why not one month at a time or something?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Searc said:


> Bye Disney.  With everything that's been announced today, I'm out, probably forever.



Im sorry 

I’m really optimistic that once COVID is less of an issue this will all be stuff seasoned Disney guests can adapt to without much issue, like FP+ was.


----------



## Lilias

I'm holding out that it's all one big typo and they meant to say bookings through September of this year on Monday, ahahaha~


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Hummingbird said:


> Looks like they still get priority before APs (without resort stay)
> 
> *"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations. "*


but that is for 2021 stays - what happened to 2020???


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Won't lie, I called 6 military bases this morning to see if any were still selling tickets (a few still were initially after the pause, but I was holding out on a cruise that now looks nearly impossible).
> 
> It was a no from all of them for anyone wondering  Time for my late August trip to take a turn being the one stressing me out!


Thanks! I was... 

Yesterday I started looking up to see if any local MWR offices had opened in our area..,but they aren't yet.
As soon as news broke this morning with speculations this might be all of 2020, I wrote to Shades ASAP to ask again (been trying to do this since early June) if I could add 2 days to the 4-day Salute tickets we currently have (original plan was to add on days in person when we were on property in August to split the 6 day tickets for both Aug and November). They emailed back in record time that they can't sell or make any changes to existing passes until Disney reopens ticket sales. 

If I gotta make reservations for November "soon", we'll only have 1 day of tickets for a 5-day trip in November. Erg.


----------



## HorizonOne

BrianR said:


> I would really hope they reevaluate comp magic bands for kids at resorts.  Those key card + a phone interaction for a family at the gate is a total regression from the MB system.  Unless you can scan from your phone all of the kids media, which hasn't been the case.



Disney will always give you the option to purchase one for your kids.....for a "nominal" fee of course     Disney now can pass on the cost of the Magic Bands to the consumer, which is smart financially.  You can reuse your Magic Bands from previous trips too.  You just have to link it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Park reservations will be available through *September 26, 2021*


I'm not sure if I should be relieved or terrified that my 2021 stay starts September 29th....


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im sorry
> 
> I’m really optimistic that once COVID is less of an issue this will all be stuff seasoned Disney guests can adapt to without much issue, like FP+ was.




I'm ready to roll with it. I asked my TA to find out if 3rd party tickets linked in MDE are good to go.

Not switching resorts now. Just going to keep what I have. Too scared to change anything so soon!


----------



## scjm222

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Won't lie, I called 6 military bases this morning to see if any were still selling tickets (a few still were initially after the pause, but I was holding out on a cruise that now looks nearly impossible).
> 
> It was a no from all of them for anyone wondering  Time for my late August trip to take a turn being the one stressing me out!


 Also trying to figure out how to get tickets before Monday for our Thanksgiving week trip


----------



## Yooperroo

VeronicaZS said:


> Heading over to the resorts board to check out the rumor that folks with post July 11 reservations at non-DVC resorts are being told they have to pay to be moved to one of the open DVC resorts.....


Where did you see this? I looked on a couple of threads and haven't read anything like that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Park reservations will be available through *September 26, 2021*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be relieved or terrified that my 2021 stay starts September 29th....




I was planning to book for arrival 9/29 when 2021 opened up, but now it looks like they aren't opening those dates up yet...


----------



## jenjersnap

This is my big question too. I have a Platinum Plus AP voucher...with no park hopping or water parks, I really don’t want to activate it now (unless they gave me a large refund) so I hope to purchase a ticket whenever they become available. 



mmackeymouse said:


> So, here would be my question: what happens if you make a resort and/or ticket change?
> 
> Let's say you are staying at FW, get your reservations, then decide you want to stay at BLT...cancel your FW stay, and book BLT. Do you lose your reservations or does it come with it?
> 
> Similarly...if we book with hoppers for example, but then later on, I decide I want to save my hoppers, and I use AP passes instead.....does re-prioritizing the tickets make you lose those reservations?


----------



## Stitch 1213

VeronicaZS said:


> Heading over to the resorts board to check out the rumor that folks with post July 11 reservations at non-DVC resorts are being told they have to pay to be moved to one of the open DVC resorts.....


Please let me know.  I am scheduled to arrive July 11.  Geeze.  This is my fourth time rebooking for my son's grad present so we are coming.


----------



## Christi0909

This thread is moving so fast, I can’t find it! Can someone remind me of the email address that might get me somewhere at Disney? I believe it started with guestservices or something similar. I tried looking on their website, but can only find phone numbers or an online email form. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> But what about people (older people especially) who don't use smart phones. Or maybe teens who don't have smart phones.
> 
> Or people who choose to do a more unplugged type of vacation?
> 
> Would Disney really take a "Too bad, so sad" take it or leave it kind of approach?


We don’t know. I’d assume you’ll still be able to get a card like you could prior to this. Guest experience teams will likely be able to help with these things too.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’d cancel everything. No way in the world I’m booking for 2021 now.



This thread is going so fast. I read the Disney blog. Is there other news I am missing?


----------



## rteetz

Christi0909 said:


> This thread is moving so fast, I can’t find it! Can someone remind me of the email address that might get me somewhere at Disney? I believe it started with guestservices or something similar. I tried looking on their website, but can only find phone numbers or an online email form. Thanks in advance for any help!


guest.services@disneyworld.com

Also reminder for news we have a news only thread pinned to the top of this board.


----------



## rteetz

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> This thread is going so fast. I read the Disney blog. Is there other news I am missing?


No


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

I know this has been answered but my head is spinning and starting to stress , so what day can room only without tickets, call to add on tickets?


----------



## one_cat

For our May 2021 trip only DW and I currently have park tickets.  It may end up being a couple only trip.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Yooperroo said:


> Where did you see this? I looked on a couple of threads and haven't read anything like that.


From the banned site


----------



## Pens Fan

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I feel that is totally insane.  So after we buy tickets and look up to see availability what if there is nothing?  Then we are SOL?



Yep!


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> No


The Disney website had more details than the blog.


----------



## Christi0909

rteetz said:


> guest.services@disneyworld.com
> 
> Also reminder for news we have a news only thread pinned to the top of this board.



Thank you! Pretty sad I couldn’t figure that out


----------



## rteetz

VeronicaZS said:


> The Disney website had more details than the blog.


In terms of?


----------



## Eric Smith

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> This thread is going so fast. I read the Disney blog. Is there other news I am missing?


Nope


----------



## VeronicaZS

Duplicate


----------



## fla4fun

rteetz said:


> We don’t know. I’d assume you’ll still be able to get a card like you could prior to this. Guest experience teams will likely be able to help with these things too.


Yes, Key to the World cards should be available according to what Disney said, so people can just use those instead of a phone for most things.  I don’t know if they will work for on ride photos though because they don’t have the battery operated chip the band has.  That would be sad, since those are the only photos I do, so I am trying to figure out what they have planned for that on the phones.  I need my HM pics!

I wonder if AP will still get one complimentary MB per year for their AP. . .


----------



## jenjersnap

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??



My speculation is no since we have no firm timeline for when hopping will return.


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> In terms of?


Timed entry, which friends and family were eligible to be reserved together, making your reservation as soon as you buy tickets.
​https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q3wo0618200010A​


----------



## Beachmom0317

rockpiece said:


> With these announcements Disney basically told APs they don't care about us. Unreal.


Can I also add DVC room only members to that list lol we don’t have AP but only DVC room booked through our membership and I have no idea where we fall since my points reservation isn’t a package


----------



## magrif

So are we counting out the possibility that they've got a set number of reservations per day, per park per reservation group? Let's say 20,000 people at MK (just a random number). Maybe they've capped the # of resort guests w/ tix to 5,000. Once those spots are gone for MK for that day, it shows as unavailable, so they have to select a different park for that day. Then when AP reservations open up they've already allotted for 5,000 reservations, and once those are gone, APs have to pick a different park, so on and so forth thru the groups until they're at capacity. Hope this makes sense how I'm trying to explain it.


----------



## koszmok

Correct me If I`m wrong....

For 2021 maybe even after that....
If you want to make sure that you have park reservation days you must have a package or in theory room only + tickets booking to be able to book those.

Or is it enough If you have ticket only? 

Because If you have to have one of those your package might be cancelled for free ( in US I think yes/ in UK definitely not)  but with room only + tickets I`m pretty sure the ticket can`t be cancelled ( in UK if you buy from Disney they are non refundable).

What I`m trying to ask .... Am I forced to buy a package on 06/28 for 2021 so I can be sure I`ll be able to reserve my dates in a year in advance?

However in 2020 existing ticket holders without room booking can make reservation?!

For 2020 :
*Beginning June 28, 2020*, existing ticket holders can make reservations. 

For 2021:
If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations.


My head is spinning.... Or it only means that in 2021 the system will change an onsite guest will be able to make reservations in 60 days and only ticket holders in 30 days. Otherwise it seems really strange for me


----------



## sara_s

So Pete and the Dis Unplugged team are unpacking this on YouTube - probably a good watch. I feel like I'm swimming in so much information and yet have no clarification on key things. What a mess.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

scjm222 said:


> Also trying to figure out how to get tickets before Monday for our Thanksgiving week trip


I'm glad it isn't just me! 



SaintsManiac said:


> I was planning to book for arrival 9/29 when 2021 opened up, but now it looks like they aren't opening those dates up yet...



I booked on May 26th, which I think was shortly before that all got shut down. Availability for the 50th was still pretty good at the deluxes I checked at that time. Except contemporary CL/TPV.


----------



## Skippyboo

Coming to ESPN Ocho, A Hunger Games style event as WDW guest battle in the HUB for CRT ADRs, ROTR boarding groups, etc.


----------



## Sandisw

I am not caught up but it did say something didn’t it about getting an email? There is a 4 day window for guests with tickets and reservations. I wonder if we will get some specifics before Monday.

It would make sense that maybe Monday is next 30 days, Tuesday adds  more, etc.

Just because they didn’t come out with that yet, doesn’t mean it won’t be announced.


----------



## abja09

elephant98 said:


> Would you be willing to purchase an AP?  You can still do that now.  I'm in the same boat.  I have a resort reservation at the FW Cabin this December, but no tickets.   I'm guessing (and hoping) that by purchasing an AP voucher this weekend that I will be able to make park reservations on June 22 along with anyone else who has a resort reservation and an existing ticket or AP.   If I don't get the park dates and arrival times that I want and/or over the next few months, it looks like the park experience won't be worth going, I will just cancel my resort reservations and activate my AP voucher in a future year.



I’m in the same boat. I have a reservation at BWV in September but no tickets. And who know wha they mean by “late summer”. Purchasing the AP now might be a good idea!


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm glad it isn't just me!
> 
> 
> 
> I booked on May 26th, which I think was shortly before that all got shut down. Availability for the 50th was still pretty good at the deluxes I checked at that time. Except contemporary CL/TPV.




I'm going to try to book for sure. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

magrif said:


> So are we counting out the possibility that they've got a set number of reservations per day, per park per reservation group? Let's say 20,000 people at MK (just a random number). Maybe they've capped the # of resort guests w/ tix to 5,000. Once those spots are gone for MK for that day, it shows as unavailable, so they have to select a different park for that day. Then when AP reservations open up they've already allotted for 5,000 reservations, and once those are gone, APs have to pick a different park, so on and so forth thru the groups until they're at capacity. Hope this makes sense how I'm trying to explain it.


I highly doubt that. I suspect on site guests with tickets will have first crack at reservations and everyone else will get whats left.


----------



## Rxdr2013

abja09 said:


> I’m in the same boat. I have a reservation at BWV in September but no tickets. And who know wha they mean by “late summer”. Purchasing the AP now might be a good idea!


thats probably what they are hoping for. More people to book APs now.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> No Park hopping as expected.
> 
> No more complimentary magic bands is interesting.
> 
> The fun begins Monday!


And for those of us with reservations close to 7/11, now we play the waiting game on if we will get the email or not.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??


Based on their statement, it sounds like you'll have an option to downgrade them to normal 1 park per day tickets.


----------



## joelle89

NJlauren said:


> I just don't see how they are going to allow park reservations for all of 2020 on Monday... i just don't get it... sorry it makes no sense



MDE is gonna crash. Can’t believe they don’t see this coming.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Ninjagrrl said:


> I highly doubt that. I suspect on site guests with tickets will have first crack at reservations and everyone else will get whats left.


This is what I assume, as well-- the idea of a resort guest on holiday not being able to get in is more concerning than local APs with flexibility. Not that they're less important!


----------



## BrianR

Beachmom0317 said:


> Can I also add DVC room only members to that list lol we don’t have AP but only DVC room booked through our membership and I have no idea where we fall since my points reservation isn’t a package


Yeah in the short term it pretty much dumped on DVC as a whole if you don't already have ticket media.  On top of that a bunch of people having to burn points is going to be a big crush on the system summer of 2021.  Glad I'm burning all my points now and won't have any to bank until 2022.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I know this has been answered but my head is spinning and starting to stress , so what day can room only without tickets, call to add on tickets?


Has not been answered other than “later this summer”


----------



## SaintsManiac

So the biggest question now is: WHAT TIME ON MONDAY?????


----------



## Ninjagrrl

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is what I assume, as well-- the idea of a resort guest on holiday not being able to get in is more concerning than local APs with flexibility. Not that they're less important!❤


Yes, they are going to try to keep onsite guests happy before everyone else. I didn't mean to imply that they're less important, although i expect that many AP holders will feel that way.


----------



## Jiminy76

Not having a rolling reservation time on the park reservations and stating reservations can be made at purchase of the ticket/AP sounds a bit problematic to me. In case I missed it did they ever announce a maximum of park reservations that could be held at one time? What is to stop people with an active pass to make reservations every day for the next year? As long as they show for the reservation or cancel the day before if they do not show there is nothing to stop this from happening.  

Surely more information regarding how many active reservation can be held at one time on an AP without a resort reservation will come out in the next few weeks before the AP with no resort reservation window opens up. If they do not place a limit it will more than likely end up being abused going forward as people will hoard reservations.


----------



## rpb718

I'm thinking when folks currently with set resort stays without tickets are finally able to get them and try for park reservations, especially during the reduced capacity period, there might be issues.

For example: if someone already has a week long resort stay over the next few months from Tuesday to the following Tuesday and are finally able to get tix and then do park reservations, they could have issues getting anything on their particular weekend days due to locals / APs eating those up.  Just throwing this out.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> So the biggest question now is: WHAT TIME ON MONDAY?????


Methinks a lot of F5 will be going down Monday morning waiting for it to go live.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

SaintsManiac said:


> So the biggest question now is: WHAT TIME ON MONDAY?????


@yulilin3 posted on another thread 7am, I believe.


----------



## hereforthechurros

RIP call center CMs next week.


----------



## woody337

Can anyone explain to me why there are going to reserve entry times? Especially when people leave the park is a busier time of day?


----------



## babydoll65

Jennifer Harris said:


> If we currently have park hopper tickets, do we think that we need to get those downgraded/refunded now (before Monday when we make park reservations)??


There should be no reason you would need to modify your ticket before Monday. I have six day parkhoppers for my mid September trip and I'm waiting till maybe two weeks out till I decided to remove that option. Holding out hope that parkhopping might be available a couple of months after opening.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

From DPB release today:  
For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations.*

Could that mean they will send an e-mail with details about time of day you can make reservations, etc?


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

rpb718 said:


> I'm thinking when folks currently with set resort stays without tickets are finally able to get them and try for park reservations, especially during the reduced capacity period, there might be issues.
> 
> For example: if someone already has a week long resort stay over the next few months from Tuesday to the following Tuesday and are finally able to get tix and then do park reservations, they could have issues getting anything on their particular weekend days due to locals / APs eating those up.  Just throwing this out.



This might lead to cancellations, which may be what Disney hopes happens due to capacity concerns.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> @yulilin3 posted on another thread 7am, I believe.




I haven't seen that confirmed anywhere, though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> From DPB release today:
> For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations.*
> 
> Could that mean they will send an e-mail with details about time of day you can make reservations, etc?



I would certainly hope so!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why there are going to reserve entry times? Especially when people leave the park is a busier time of day?



Transportation demand and preventing rope drop crush, probably.


----------



## NJlauren

joelle89 said:


> MDE is gonna crash. Can’t believe they don’t see this coming.



For sure!  I mean it doesn't work on a good day!


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why there are going to reserve entry times? Especially when people leave the park is a busier time of day?


They're reserving entry times because they don't want a huge crowd of people at the entry to the park.  They're trying to even out the crowd level entering throughout the morning.   It has to do with social distancing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I wonder if the upgrade tickets to AP option is going away???


----------



## TropicalDIS

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I feel that is totally insane.  So after we buy tickets and look up to see availability what if there is nothing?  Then we are SOL?



No, if you are buying new tickets online, you will be able to check availability before you buy.


----------



## koszmok

The _Disney Park Pass_ system will open for reservations based on your individual booking type and arrival window;

Guests who hold a Disney Resort Hotel or other select hotel booking with Theme Park Tickets can access the _Disney Park Pass_ system, from 22 June, 2020.

Guests who hold a Ticket booking and are staying in other accommodation will be able to access the _Disney Park Pass_ system from 28 June, 2020.

When the system opens for you simply log on to your Disney account at www.disneyworld.co.uk and select the dates and Parks you wish to visit.* The Disney Park Pass system will be made available at some point on the above days, so please do not be concerned if you are unable to make a reservation until later in the day.* It is important to know that to gain entry into a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid admission for the same Park on the same date are required.
Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalised. 

As our guests plan their holidays in different ways Theme Park reservation availability is expected to vary from time-to-time. For the latest availability remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system regularly, once it is available. 

Upon reopening, select ticket entitlements, such as Park Hopper®, may not be available.


----------



## jlwise

I’ve read through everything, and I’m still confused. We had a May 2020 trip that we had to obviously move, so we rescheduled to May 2021. I was able to return my 6 day PH Military Salute tickets to our local base, though I wish I would have kept them since they ended up being extended for folks. Are people able to make park reservations for 2021 on Monday? Will the Salute tickets be brought back up? Is park hopping definitely gone? Before buying more tickets, do we have any way of knowing what parks we will be able to get?  This is all so stressful...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Quite the morning.. 

Disney certainly wants a lot of control for the foreseeable future.  Vacations are not supposed to be this stressful.


----------



## TropicalDIS

rockpiece said:


> I don't see how they expect us to spend a full day in Epcot.



Easy. We spend two full days in Epcot every trip.


----------



## jlwise

TropicalDIS said:


> No, if you are buying new tickets online, you will be able to check availability before you buy.


But... will that availability possibly change in the minutes or time it takes to purchase and go back in to select your parks?


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwise said:


> I’ve read through everything, and I’m still confused. We had a May 2020 trip that we had to obviously move, so we rescheduled to May 2021. I was able to return my 6 day PH Military Salute tickets to our local base, though I wish I would have kept them since they ended up being extended for folks. Are people able to make park reservations for 2021 on Monday? Will the Salute tickets be brought back up? Is park hopping definitely gone? Before buying more tickets, do we have any way of knowing what parks we will be able to get?  This is all so stressful...




You can reserve parks for 2021 if you have tickets linked.

You should be able to view availability before buying tickets.


----------



## woody337

Eric Smith said:


> They're reserving entry times because they don't want a huge crowd of people at the entry to the park.  They're trying to even out the crowd level entering throughout the morning.   It has to do with social distancing.


I understand the morning but the evenings are just as crowded trying to leave


----------



## Jd2020

Not sure if this has been mentioned already or it's not been noticed but the reservation process also asks you for a time, so may be there will be some form of timed sessions ?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Jroceagles said:


> I just want him to lift NJ NY and CT restrictions so i can get excited for our trip!


If you’re in NY, you also need your Gov. to not restrict you coming back from FL.


----------



## Raggou

koszmok said:


> The _Disney Park Pass_ system will open for reservations based on your individual booking type and arrival window;
> 
> Guests who hold a Disney Resort Hotel or other select hotel booking with Theme Park Tickets can access the _Disney Park Pass_ system, from 22 June, 2020.
> 
> Guests who hold a Ticket booking and are staying in other accommodation will be able to access the _Disney Park Pass_ system from 28 June, 2020.
> 
> When the system opens for you simply log on to your Disney account at www.disneyworld.co.uk and select the dates and Parks you wish to visit.* The Disney Park Pass system will be made available at some point on the above days, so please do not be concerned if you are unable to make a reservation until later in the day.* It is important to know that to gain entry into a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid admission for the same Park on the same date are required.
> Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalised.
> 
> As our guests plan their holidays in different ways Theme Park reservation availability is expected to vary from time-to-time. For the latest availability remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system regularly, once it is available.
> 
> Upon reopening, select ticket entitlements, such as Park Hopper®, may not be available.




Do you know what section on the website any of this will be under? Will we navigate through My plans?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Moliphino said:


> We have a 9 day stay at Pop with 9 day hoppers for 8/22-30. I booked a second week 8/30-9/7 room only with no tickets later, because I figured I might as well use up more vacation time, but if we can't get more tickets that will be a bust. Can't they offer existing resort guests tickets before the general public?


Seems like they would, unless they are doing it this way to encourage cancellations.  The way it is set up, even people with tickets who are staying offsite will have access to make park reservations before resort guests without tickets can even buy tickets.  It sounds like they want cancellations to continue.


----------



## jenjersnap

I feel so terribly for on site guests who didn’t get tickets before they paused them. Disney could have put out a warning message the week before “Make sure you purchase tickets for your onsite stay ASAP”. Similar to the linking message. Honestly, this leads me to believe they hope all these guests cancel.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> I understand the morning but the evenings are just as crowded trying to leave



With night shows.

I bet without them it’s a more consistent and less crowded exit as it gets closer to park closing.


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> I understand the morning but the evenings are just as crowded trying to leave


Will that be the case without fireworks though?


----------



## TropicalDIS

jlwise said:


> But... will that availability possibly change in the minutes or time it takes to purchase and go back in to select your parks?



it’s possible. But hopefully in most cases you aren’t down to 20 spots left or something like that.


----------



## Brianstl

Dulcee said:


> Our trip is in early august, as a biologist I can't help but watch the numbers closely. It is important to remember that its not just the raw positives that matter. 3,000 new cases in an area with the population and density of NYC (where most of NY's early cases were located) is a very different epidemiological story compared to 3,000 cases in the areas of FL that new cases appear to be coming from. Density is a major factor to how this virus spreads and I'm not sure anywhere in FL can really model the population and density distribution seen in NYC and its surrounding areas.
> 
> Personally, I'd be more worried if I had rebooked for December through the rest of the winter. Combined with flu season and a resurgence in air travel, well, there is a reason Disney is already tempering expectations for their Christmas party....


While not the NYC or LA metro area, Mami-Fort Lauderdale-West Palm Beach metro area and Tampa- St. Pete metro area are among the highest density metro areas in the country.


----------



## koszmok

Raggou said:


> Do you know what section on the website any of this will be under? Will we navigate through My plans?



*When the system opens for you simply log on to your Disney account  *I think there will be a new blue bubble maybe at the space of the old FP+ blue bubble


----------



## TropicalDIS

Raggou said:


> Do you know what section on the website any of this will be under? Will we navigate through My plans?


I’m quite sure you will need to go through my Disney experience and it will be a link on the main page.

hopefully Disney sounds an email out before Monday


----------



## Racheldb

Bibbobboo2u said:


> From DPB release today:
> For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations.*
> 
> Could that mean they will send an e-mail with details about time of day you can make reservations, etc?


That is what I am thinking!  It sounds like additional information will be coming prior to Monday....


----------



## woody337

Eric Smith said:


> Will that be the case without fireworks though?


It wouldnt surprise me if its still packed trying to get on the boats and buses


----------



## Searc

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im sorry
> 
> I’m really optimistic that once COVID is less of an issue this will all be stuff seasoned Disney guests can adapt to without much issue, like FP+ was.


I've only been going since 2006 and I've rolled with every single change since then. Those announced today are too much for me and how I want to vacation at Disney now. I'll continue to follow and see how it works out for everyone else.


----------



## Raggou

koszmok said:


> *When the system opens for you simply log on to your Disney account  *I think there will be a new blue bubble maybe at the space of the old FP+ blue bubble



This would make sense to me put it right in line with all the others.

May the odds be ever in our favor


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> I have a vacation package reservation (bounceback) scheduled for December that I was going to push back to the late Fall of 2021.  If I'm being honest with myself, I'd say there is no way I'd go back right now.
> 
> Not with Covid-19 out there and potentially traveling with elderly parents
> Not with forcing you to wear to mask
> Not with park reservations that time your arrival
> Not with missing park hopper
> Not with ADR changes and lack of FP+
> Not due to lack of complimentary Magicbands
> But here's the thing....*I don't blame Disney for any of these changes!*
> 
> I also hope selfishly that there people that can overlook these changes to help Disney muddle through the hard times.  If this is the new norm (like Covid is still here - God I hope not) several years from now, I probably would relinquish my position eventually and return.



I have to think at least 2 of the above will be part of the new normal going forward.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im sorry
> 
> I’m really optimistic that once COVID is less of an issue this will all be stuff seasoned Disney guests can adapt to without much issue, like FP+ was.



My sentiments exactly. This is all worst possible case planning. They can take away restrictions in the future, whenever that may be able to be done, thats much easier than only making restrictions for a couple months and then have to do another round of guest recovery if/when they had to add restrictions again. 

I dont really think much of what was announced is really here to stay long term, except the complimentary magic bands.


----------



## LSUmiss

VeronicaZS said:


> Timed entry confirmed.
> 
> 
> *Step 3: Select a Date and Park
> 
>  *
> 
> 
> Choose the date and the theme park that you’d like to visit from the available reservations. Please note that dates and theme park selections are limited and subject to availability.
> After creating your party in the Disney Park Pass system, you’ll be prompted to:
> 
> 
> *Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
> *Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
> *Select a Time: This is the time that you can visit the park.*
> After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.
> Go to Step 4


I’m all for timed entry if there is a window like arrive between 9-10am or something like that & if once you’re in you’re in for the day & can come back after a break. If it cuts down on lines to enter, I think that will actually be better.


----------



## gatechfan99

Just a random thought about when the system opens Monday morning. I suspect most people will be trying to up their chances to get in and be on a desktop, laptop, phone, Ipad, etc. all at once.  So however many people are crashing the system at that time, multiply that by 2 or 3 for the number of devices that are crashing the system right then. Nightmare.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I dont really think much of what was announced is really here to stay long term, except the complimentary magic bands.


Yep from what’s been said that was in the works prior to Covid so this sped that decision up.


----------



## jlwise

If you have travel insurance currently on a package for next year (moved from this year), and things like mandatory masks and other things are still in place next May, will this allow me to get a refund on everything including tickets in the package? I would just be out the $200 for the travel insurance?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Looking forward to seeing if those with AP vouchers (and resort res.) can book Monday without issue.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Yep from what’s been said that was in the works prior to Covid so this sped that decision up.



I think everyone that knows what they are already, probably has enough of them to begin with. And if not, I have about 30 to spare if anyone needs one lol


----------



## mmackeymouse

Eric Smith said:


> They're reserving entry times because they don't want a huge crowd of people at the entry to the park.  They're trying to even out the crowd level entering throughout the morning.   It has to do with social distancing.



They made their bed though. They shortened park hours, and they made starting times later in some parks. 

What I am saying is there was already a natural even-ing out of the crowd level, because there people who rope dropped and people who came later in the day. When you start jacking with park hours and making the opening time later....welp, that natural even-ing goes bye bye. 

Side note: how long till there is a premium price attached to the first reservations of the day?





TropicalDIS said:


> Easy. We spend two full days in Epcot every trip.



We love Epcot, we do. And we normally go multiple times every trip, if even just for a few hours at a time. Before everything was a mess, it was my favorite park. 

That said, Future World is a disaster area. 

And with fewer shops and fewer restaurants opening in World Showcase, it makes the offerings even lesser. I, too, find it difficult how to spend an entire day at Epcot. 





Eric Smith said:


> Will that be the case without fireworks though?



Well, if people are trying to get their money's worth, a lot of people will probably stay as late as they can.


----------



## glocker

Leigh L said:


> So....Monday will not only be resort stays with tickets to make park reservations for the next 30-60 days, but for the rest of 2020?? Am I reading that right?
> Yikes, seems like this will cause system crashes galore.
> 
> I am so not prepared to do any planning for November yet (trip with just DD) until August is squared away. (And I only have 1 day of tickets for November since I haven't had success extending it to more days).


I think people are reading this wrong. Disney has complete control of the reservation system and can unlock the system on a rolling basis. For instance, if you have a reservation within the next 30 days, your MDE will unlock on Monday, saving the system from overload...like Fastpasses. I would bet that is how it will work.


----------



## Mit88

I do think magic bands will stay for a while (through purchase) rather than going strictly mobile only. First off, you cant assume every guest has a smart phone. A lot do, but not all. And you’d have to ensure theyd all be able to keep their phones from dying, fuel rods wont help much. 

But also because magic bands cost money. And Disney loves money. And people buy lots of magic bands. I have 3 that I purchased. I have no real need to have 3 purchased magic bands, I can only use 1.


----------



## hereforthechurros

glocker said:


> I think people are reading this wrong. Disney has complete control of the reservation system and can unlock the system on a rolling basis. For instance, if you have a reservation within the next 30 days, your MDE will unlock on Monday, saving the system from overload...like Fastpasses. I would bet that is how it will work.


I have this hope as well but why not make that known? If you still have to login and start the process to learn that, then that’s still a TON of people accessing the system that don’t need to be.


----------



## elephant98

hereforthechurros said:


> Looking forward to seeing if those with AP vouchers (and resort res.) can book Monday without issue.



Me too! I'm about to purchase 4 Silver Annual Passes (I have a resort reservation already) with the hopes that I can slip into the booking window.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

2letterwords said:


> I was told by a chat CM that park re-entry would be permitted so I would be surprised by blocks of time.


Let's hope that CM has the correct info!


----------



## Searc

hereforthechurros said:


> Has not been answered other than “later this summer”


Tickets sales and reservations will be opened up for everyone on June 28th.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> Tickets sales and reservations will be opened up for everyone on June 28th.




That's for 2021 bookings.


----------



## Sandisw

rockpiece said:


> With these announcements Disney basically told APs they don't care about us. Unreal.



No matter how they decided to prioritize the reservations, someone was going to be first and everyone else next.

No win situation really for Disney.


----------



## A-Rose788

Hi! First time poster in this thread, but a long time reader I have a question. I’m not sure if I missed this, or it groups in with the 28th and new bookings for 2021, but I currently have a trip scheduled starting September 27th (originally May, then June) It’s a room and ticket package. I wanted to move it to May 2021 (coming full circle on my attempted 1st May trip. I missed my opportunity to move this when they cut off new bookings) will I only be able to move the dates to 2021 on June 28th and then immediately after start booking park reservations? Or can I move my trip earlier so I am able to make reservations bright and early on the 28th? I know on the 24th people are able to add tickets to 2021 trips I wasn’t sure if you could move a trip on that date also.  I’m sorry if it’s confusing, my head is spinning trying to grasp everything released today.


----------



## Mit88

elephant98 said:


> Me too! I'm about to purchase 4 Silver Annual Passes (I have a resort reservation already) with the hopes that I can slip into the booking window.



Thats a big question. Could people purchase APs now and they’d work fine on monday (if they have a resort reservation). Thats a big risk to take without having a definitive answer


----------



## 2letterwords

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Let's hope that CM has the correct info!


Here's hoping!  He did say that he was unsure at first but then was gone for a few minutes and came back with it.


----------



## mmackeymouse

glocker said:


> I think people are reading this wrong. Disney has complete control of the reservation system and can unlock the system on a rolling basis. For instance, if you have a reservation within the next 30 days, your MDE will unlock on Monday, saving the system from overload...like Fastpasses. I would bet that is how it will work.



I don't think people are reading anything wrong. This is the information we are getting, so this is all people have to go on. 

It's Friday. This thing is going into place Monday. If Disney was planning on this being a rolling basis type of thing, wouldn't they put that information out there, like...now.


----------



## Beachmom0317

BrianR said:


> Yeah in the short term it pretty much dumped on DVC as a whole if you don't already have ticket media.  On top of that a bunch of people having to burn points is going to be a big crush on the system summer of 2021.  Glad I'm burning all my points now and won't have any to bank until 2022.


Yup! My points for our November 2020 trip are 2020 UY and still bankable so I could always bank them into 2021 and just go later in 2021 or even early 2022.


----------



## Mit88

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Let's hope that CM has the correct info!



I can’t imagine you wouldnt be able to leave and come back. What if you have a young child and forgot something they need at the hotel, but dont want to leave for the entirety of the day? 

And also you can only smoke after you leave the turnstiles (spare me with the smoking is bad conversation)


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Good grief.. when I left for the garden center we were on page 1514...   I just made myself lunch so I don’t starve while catching up on* 17 pages*,,
> 
> I guess it is now SOON,, .....
> 
> Going back to catch up...


Good luck!! I stopped to take care of some things earlier, and when I checked back, THE NEWS had dropped!  I have been playing catch-up since then and can now see some light....only 7 pages to go...must read faster....must read faster......


----------



## glocker

hereforthechurros said:


> I have this hope as well but why not make that known? If you still have to login and start the process to learn that, then that’s still a TON of people accessing the system that don’t need to be.


I think we can all agree that their communication has been horrible lately. I wonder if they forgot to mention this, like when they had to pull language that stated all resorts would open? It wouldn't surprise me if we get clarification before Monday. I am on hold with DVC MS right now and don't have high hopes that I'll get a straight answer. I am still waiting on an email response from two weeks ago.


----------



## cakebaker

I’m late to the party but am I reading this right? You can reserve which parks which day up until Sept of next year?

And people complained about planning 6 months in advance...lol

Kudos to Disney though for allowing resort guests exclusive access and what would appear to be a park for each day of your trip.


----------



## rpb718

Monday June 22 = Happy WDW MDE Stitch Eats Pixie Poop Kerfluffle Day


----------



## Searc

Mit88 said:


> I think everyone that knows what they are already, probably has enough of them to begin with. And if not, I have about 30 to spare if anyone needs one lol


You're the only one that can use already-linked MB's. They aren't shareable.


----------



## sara_s

Sandisw said:


> No matter how they decided to prioritize the reservations, someone was going to be first and everyone else next.
> 
> No win situation really for Disney.


No win, but Disney should really offer some sort of adjustment for the AP since they're taking away park hopping. And not just partial refund and you lose the AP, I mean a readjustment of the price that takes into account 1 park per day. I don't see them lifting the park hopping ban anytime soon.


----------



## Searc

jlwise said:


> If you have travel insurance currently on a package for next year (moved from this year), and things like mandatory masks and other things are still in place next May, will this allow me to get a refund on everything including tickets in the package? I would just be out the $200 for the travel insurance?


It depends when and what type of insurance you purchased.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I’m late to the party but am I reading this right? You can reserve which parks which day up until Sept of next year?
> 
> And people complained about planning 6 months in advance...lol
> 
> Kudos to Disney though for allowing resort guests exclusive access and what would appear to be a park for each day of your trip.



It was always going to be unfair to someone. I think they made the priority right. Though I probably would have added DVC members (without tickets) in the order before non resort non ticket holders. But thats just me. 

This is going to really make the bloggers angry as for the time being, they’re going to need resort reservations to almost ensure them entry into the parks for the next 2-3 months


----------



## ATL Gator

SaintsManiac said:


> That's for 2021 bookings.


Forgive me if I missed this, but did they announce when 2020 tickets will be available for purchase?  Some of us just missed the deadline and have purchases that will go through as soon as purchasing is re-opened.


----------



## Mit88

sara_s said:


> No win, but Disney should really offer some sort of adjustment for the AP since they're taking away park hopping. And not just partial refund and you lose the AP, I mean a readjustment of the price that takes into account 1 park per day. I don't see them lifting the park hopping ban anytime soon.



I think they will. They bought themselves more time to make a final decision or offer by extending (almost) everyone’s APs 4 months.


----------



## CastAStone

ATL Gator said:


> Forgive me if I missed this, but did they announce when 2020 tickets will be available for purchase?  Some of us just missed the deadline and have purchases that will go through as soon as purchasing is re-opened.


"later this summer"


----------



## Sandisw

mmackeymouse said:


> I don't think people are reading anything wrong. This is the information we are getting, so this is all people have to go on.
> 
> It's Friday. This thing is going into place Monday. If Disney was planning on this being a rolling basis type of thing, wouldn't they put that information out there, like...now.



It says emails are going out...that leads me to believe people will learn soon when it opens for them.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

rpb718 said:


> I'm thinking when folks currently with set resort stays without tickets are finally able to get them and try for park reservations, especially during the reduced capacity period, there might be issues.
> 
> For example: if someone already has a week long resort stay over the next few months from Tuesday to the following Tuesday and are finally able to get tix and then do park reservations, they could have issues getting anything on their particular weekend days due to locals / APs eating those up.  Just throwing this out.


That is exactly what I am worried about..


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> That's for 2021 bookings.


Interesting. That isn't what it said when I first read the information, but it has been changed to 2021 bookings only.


----------



## glocker

mmackeymouse said:


> I don't think people are reading anything wrong. This is the information we are getting, so this is all people have to go on.
> 
> It's Friday. This thing is going into place Monday. If Disney was planning on this being a rolling basis type of thing, wouldn't they put that information out there, like...now.


Do you honestly trust that they would be clear on anything? They have been vague through all of this. Maybe I'm reading into things but if you look the say "select guests".


----------



## andyman8

ATL Gator said:


> Forgive me if I missed this, but did they announce when 2020 tickets will be available for purchase?  Some of us just missed the deadline and have purchases that will go through as soon as purchasing is re-opened.


“Later this summer”. Can confirm 2021 releases on 6/28 will not include the remainder of 2020, just for clarification.


----------



## one_cat

Leigh L said:


> So....Monday will not only be resort stays with tickets to make park reservations for the next 30-60 days, but for the rest of 2020?? Am I reading that right?
> Yikes, seems like this will cause system crashes galore.
> 
> I am so not prepared to do any planning for November yet (trip with just DD) until August is squared away. (And I only have 1 day of tickets for November since I haven't had success extending it to more days).


Yes and through September 26 2021.  Of course we can’t book our Sept 2021 trip yet because we aren’t to our 10 month booking window yet.  We will book our May park reservations on Monday if we can.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

TropicalDIS said:


> No, if you are buying new tickets online, you will be able to check availability before you buy.


I would certainly hope they would let us see what is available before we click the "purchase" button.  fingers crossed..


----------



## rpb718

Don't know if this was posted, but I just heard that park hopping is out for all of 2020.  Not totally unexpected, but add that to the disappointment column.


----------



## Mit88

Let’s debate the difference in meaning between “Later this Summer” and “Soon”. 

Is “Soon” the word of 2020 that you never want to hear/read again? Or is it “Slaps” or “Cringe” comment down below


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Don't know if this was posted, but I just heard that park hopping is out for all of 2020.  Not totally unexpected, but add that to the disappointment column.




source?


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

glocker said:


> Do you honestly trust that they would be clear on anything? They have been vague through all of this. Maybe I'm reading into things but if you look the say "select guests".


The select guests are listed below...


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> source?



Sal, head of the Disney Bus Driver union


----------



## Funfire240

LSUmiss said:


> I’m all for timed entry if there is a window like arrive between 9-10am or something like that & if once you’re in you’re in for the day & can come back after a break. If it cuts down on lines to enter, I think that will actually be better.



My problem with this though is having reduced time in the park.  If the park is open from say 9-7 what would the time slots be?  I see for our local zoo and even some Cedar Fair parks that they are every half hour for the first few hours.  I don't want to pay full price for a ticket but then not be able to get in until noon or after for example. It will be interesting to see how this is all laid out and is really making me rethink our fall trip and if it's worth the cost to us.


----------



## bks9581

So with all of this now announced, I wonder how they will handle dining reservations in the parks...no mention of that in today's announcement.


----------



## SaintsManiac

bks9581 said:


> So with all of this now announced, I wonder how they will handle dining reservations in the parks...no mention of that in today's announcement.



Nope and I think that will be an ever changing thing with capacity issues. I know you have to have a park reservation before and ADR.


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> source?



DW just saw this on KTP.


----------



## CastAStone

rpb718 said:


> I'm thinking when folks currently with set resort stays without tickets are finally able to get them and try for park reservations, especially during the reduced capacity period, there might be issues.
> 
> For example: if someone already has a week long resort stay over the next few months from Tuesday to the following Tuesday and are finally able to get tix and then do park reservations, they could have issues getting anything on their particular weekend days due to locals / APs eating those up.  Just throwing this out.





LeeLee'sMom said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about..


This describes me and I am fairly certain I just won't be able to go. I guess to me it is more fair for Disney to prioritize existing holders of non-refundable tickets (regardless of on or off site) over folks like me who planned a (refundable) resort stay without yet making the commitment to tickets. They were willing to make a firmer commitment to going than I was.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

SaintsManiac said:


> source?



Somewhat referenced on DBP
Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized. At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.

ETA:  Just says park opening, not all of 2020.  When I first read it I made the 2020 assumption too based on the 2021 ticket purchase comment.


----------



## Sandisw

sara_s said:


> No win, but Disney should really offer some sort of adjustment for the AP since they're taking away park hopping. And not just partial refund and you lose the AP, I mean a readjustment of the price that takes into account 1 park per day. I don't see them lifting the park hopping ban anytime soon.



They may be doings something for it. We don’t know as they haven’t said one way or the other. 

For me, the extension is giving me 2 more trips and I will have gotten way more value out of it, even without park hopper anymore, compared to what it would have cost me, so I am fine with the new restrictions 

However, I also feel that if people are not, Disney should give some sort of refund and let people turn back in APs


----------



## SaintsManiac

aroundtheriverbend said:


> DBP
> Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized. At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.




Doesn't say anything about the rest of 2020. Just the dreaded word, "soon."


----------



## rteetz




----------



## CastAStone

rpb718 said:


> DW just saw this on KTP.


KTP is interpreting the Disney Parks post. That seems likely to me but Disney didn't close the door on it completely.

Personally I'd stay away from KTP as a source if you are looking for accurate information.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> KTP is interpreting the Disney Parks post. That seems likely to me but Disney didn't close the door on it completely.
> 
> Personally I'd stay away from KTP as a source if you are looking for accurate information.




You said it nicer than I would have.


----------



## shoegal9

If not limited, all this does is encourage AP holders to book a bunch of dates for the heck of it. I have villas booked for July & September- so that’s fine to reserve on Monday.  I usually plan a long weekend in December, but haven’t yet & don’t really want to at this time. So, I’ll just use my AP to book dates that I “might” come after September. Which clogs the system... not smart Disney.


----------



## Searc

glocker said:


> Do you honestly trust that they would be clear on anything? They have been vague through all of this. Maybe I'm reading into things but if you look the say "select guests".


From my understanding, in order to select someone to make a park reservation for, they must have a resort reservation. So if you have family that lives nearby who won't be staying onsite, you can't make a park reservation with them. Theirs would have to be separate.


----------



## Mit88

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Somewhat referenced on DBP
> Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized. At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.
> 
> ETA:  Just says park opening, not all of 2020.  When I first read it I made the 2020 assumption too.



It just doesnt seem like a definitive option they’d need to take just yet (cancelling PH through the remainder of the year). Things look dark on June 19th, especially in Florida, but if things get better in August or September and it looks like maybe this thing wont come back nearly as strong in a 2nd wave, Disney could just say, OK you can park hop again


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> Let’s debate the difference in meaning between “Later this Summer” and “Soon”.





andyman8 said:


> “Later this summer”. Can confirm 2021 releases on 6/28 will not include the remainder of 2020, just for clarification.



So.... "later this summer" let us speculate on what we believe that Disney has defined "this summer" as 

*Merriam-Webster Dictionary*: the season between spring and autumn comprising in the northern hemisphere usually the months of June, July, and August or as reckoned astronomically extending from the June solstice to the September equinox

*Disney Resort Room Rack Rate Seasons: *Summer 2 pricing season ends on August 20th

*Google*: Summer 2020 in Northern Hemisphere will begin on Saturday June 20 and ends on Tuesday September 22

*Wikipedia*: The meteorological convention is to define summer as comprising the months of June, July, and August in the northern hemisphere


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Did get an email from Disney that they are going to start refunds on MNSSHP. If you paid for it with gift cards you will be emailed a new gift card


----------



## elephant98

Mit88 said:


> Thats a big question. Could people purchase APs now and they’d work fine on monday (if they have a resort reservation). Thats a big risk to take without having a definitive answer



I just did an online chat with a reservation agent and they said my plan will work.   Then again, people have been told lots of things that didn't prove to be true.   Thankfully, the vouchers don't have an expiration date, I live in Florida, and I was already contemplating just hanging out at our FW Cabin and doing other things in the Orlando area.  So, the risk for me is lessened.


----------



## LSUmiss

Rxdr2013 said:


> I highly doubt everyone will have to make it for every day thru sept 2021 on the site on the first day. I think it just means the park reservation system will be in place for that long?


Yeah I actually read it as it will be available to you based on when you check in etc just like ADRs & fps used to be.


----------



## jenjersnap

@andyman8, just curious. When you said DVC owners would have some disappointment (along with other affinity guests, of course), was it the news that dropped today, I.e., they are being given no special priority if they have resort reservations but no tickets AND, because of the 11-month window, they are being shut out of reserving park reservations next summer next week? Or is there other news yet to drop? Thanks!


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So.... "later this summer" let us speculate on what we believe that Disney has defined "this summer" as
> 
> *Merriam-Webster Dictionary*: the season between spring and autumn comprising in the northern hemisphere usually the months of June, July, and August or as reckoned astronomically extending from the June solstice to the September equinox
> 
> *Disney Resort Room Rack Rate Seasons: *Summer 2 pricing season ends on August 20th
> 
> *Google*: Summer 2020 in Northern Hemisphere will begin on Saturday June 20 and ends on Tuesday September 22
> 
> *Wikipedia*: The meteorological convention is to define summer as comprising the months of June, July, and August in the northern hemisphere


so, soon.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Jd2020 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned already or it's not been noticed but the reservation process also asks you for a time, so may be there will be some form of timed sessions ?


I also asked, but the answer is we don't know because Disney did not state one way or the other.


----------



## glocker

Jjbbllfrg said:


> The select guests are listed below...


I understand that. I also understand that Disney continues to screw up messaging.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> so, soon.



Pretty much.

Time for a line of spirit jerseys with #SOON


----------



## Ninjagrrl

CastAStone said:


> "later this summer"


Replacing "SOON"


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

CastAStone said:


> This describes me and I am fairly certain I just won't be able to go. I guess to me it is more fair for Disney to prioritize existing holders of non-refundable tickets (regardless of on or off site) over folks like me who planned a (refundable) resort stay without yet making the commitment to tickets. They were willing to make a firmer commitment to going than I was.


I get that but we just usually hop over to SoG and purchase military tickets so that is why the "lack of tickets on our end"  but like you said we could have grabbed them from the military base out here but who would have known COVID was coming...


----------



## fla4fun

TropicalDIS said:


> Easy. We spend two full days in Epcot every trip.


I have an 11 day trip booked for late August, and I am hoping for three Epcot, two MK, two Studios and one AK day, for a total of 8 park days.  I am not going to be too picky about which days for which parks, but that’s the total I am hoping for.  With the reservations in place, we shouldn’t see attendance spikes on the weekends like we normally would.


----------



## Krandor

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I feel that is totally insane.  So after we buy tickets and look up to see availability what if there is nothing?  Then we are SOL?



I expect going forward when you buy a non-AP ticcket you do you reservation right then.  So you can't buy a ticket without a reservation  That is what other parks are doing.


----------



## Hummingbird

bks9581 said:


> So with all of this now announced, I wonder how they will handle dining reservations in the parks...no mention of that in today's announcement.



Honestly, I'm hoping the do away with in-park ADRs and just do it like back in the day when you could go and make a reservation for day of when you got to the park


----------



## Stitch 1213

Racheldb said:


> That is what I am thinking!  It sounds like additional information will be coming prior to Monday....


I would love it if someone who gets an email to let us know.  That way we can all be looking out for ours.  Resort and date of stay?  That would assist as well so that people are not stressing as much.


----------



## Mit88

jenjersnap said:


> @andyman8, just curious. When you said DVC owners would have some disappointment (along with others affinity guest, of course), was it the news that dropped today, I.e., they are being given no special priority if they have resort reservations but no tickets AND, because of the 11-month window, they are being shut out of reserving park reservations next summer next week? Or is there other news yet to drop? Thanks!



By next summer, it shouldn’t be much of an issue. Capacity will more than likely rise up to 100% by then and as we’ve seen in the past, there arent very many days they reach capacity. So even if a bunch of people get dates on monday that DVC members cant yet get, they’ll open more reservation slots as needed, or as they’re allowed “in the future”. You can add more reservation spots down the line and make guests happy. Taking reservation spots away in the future would not make guests happy


----------



## jlwise

Searc said:


> It depends when and what type of insurance you purchased.


I purchased last June (2019) when I booked our May 2020 trip, and they let me move the travel insurance to my May 2021 trip when I rebooked. It’s just the insurance that Disney sells— it was $200.


----------



## cdobert

Just spent an hour on hold with WDW tickets.  First line cast member (20 minute mark) said no problem getting a refund for your park hoppers.  40 minutes later, no we can't do that until July 11th - our system hasn't been set up yet to process those refunds.  Good Grief, another case of left hand not telling the right hand what they are doing AND Disney holding onto my money.


----------



## koszmok

Mit88 said:


> By next summer, it shouldn’t be much of an issue. Capacity will more than likely rise up to 100% by then and as we’ve seen in the past, there arent very many days they reach capacity. So even if a bunch of people get dates on monday that DVC members cant yet get, they’ll open more reservation slots as needed, or as they’re allowed “in the future”. You can add more reservation spots down the line and make guests happy. Taking reservation spots away in the future would not make guests happy



That`s what I`m counting on... that park capacity will be back 100% and reservation in the future won`t be that big a problem


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah I actually read it as it will be available to you based on when you check in etc just like ADRs & fps used to be.




Yep I get that idea now, too. My TA's email was a little clearer:

*Booking Dates for Park Reservations*

The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans.


*Beginning June 22, 2020*, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
*Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.*


----------



## fla4fun

shoegal9 said:


> If not limited, all this does is encourage AP holders to book a bunch of dates for the heck of it. I have villas booked for July & September- so that’s fine to reserve on Monday.  I usually plan a long weekend in December, but haven’t yet & don’t really want to at this time. So, I’ll just use my AP to book dates that I “might” come after September. Which clogs the system... not smart Disney.


When this reservation system was first mentioned, there was information that AP would be limited as to how many park reservations they could book outside of a hotel reservation.  My guess is it will work similar to the old FP limits.  I could always book FP for every day of a hotel stay, and even multiple stays, if they were close enough on the calendar.  But I was limited to 7 days at a time outside of those stays. They may be waiting to see how much is left after the hotel guests book on the 22nd to set an AP limit for those without hotel stays.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Searc said:


> I've only been going since 2006 and I've rolled with every single change since then. Those announced today are too much for me and how I want to vacation at Disney now. I'll continue to follow and see how it works out for everyone else.


So sorry  It can be very exhausting trying to deal with all these unknowns when all most of us really want is something familiar and comforting to look forward to during this unprecedented time. Maybe check back after capacity limits increase and other things start to normalize at the parks. Hope 2021 is a better year for everyone.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

koszmok said:


> That`s what I`m counting on... that park capacity will be back 100% and reservation in the future won`t be that big a problem



Me too.

I figure by the time I feel comfortable actually going a lot of the biggest concerns right now will be a non issue, even if reservations are still a thing.


----------



## Mit88

koszmok said:


> That`s what I`m counting on... that park capacity will be back 100% and reservation in the future won`t be that big a problem



Even if they make it back to 50% by next summer it wont be a huge issue as that’s usually the average daily capacity. They might need a little more due to it being the year of the 50th and everyone wanting to be down there. But I seriously wouldnt worry about reservations next summer if you miss out on monday.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Jacq7414 said:


> We told our daughter if she eats her fruits and vegetables that she’ll grow tall enough to go on splash mountain (she was already the height - just needed some bribes). We were scheduled to go July 7 and had to cancel. She said to us “but I ate all my vegetables. Why does coronavirus ruin everything!!!”  We are scheduled to go next year  We can.
> 
> we also had bibbidi Bobbidi boutique booked so I hope it’s back up and running by April.


The way we get our kids to eat at all (including one who has a feeding tube) is by telling them it'll help them grow so they can ride ___.
We also knew DD would love the HP books, but she wouldn't try reading them until we agreed to take her to the WWOHP once she finished the series. She started reading the first book and loved it, then went through the entire series in about a month. Unfortunately, we were supposed to move over to UO on March 16 
This whole pandemic obviously sucks, and that's includes that it's messed with things our kids have been motivated by.


----------



## jenjersnap

Things, for me, tend to go sideways when I assume it isn’t going to be an issue, especially with Disney.  I hope you are right, truly, but I really just wanted to know if these were the disappointments Andy was referring to or whether I should brace for more DVC-specific info coming down the pike. 



Mit88 said:


> By next summer, it shouldn’t be much of an issue. Capacity will more than likely rise up to 100% by then and as we’ve seen in the past, there arent very many days they reach capacity. So even if a bunch of people get dates on monday that DVC members cant yet get, they’ll open more reservation slots as needed, or as they’re allowed “in the future”. You can add more reservation spots down the line and make guests happy. Taking reservation spots away in the future would not make guests happy


----------



## glocker

Searc said:


> From my understanding, in order to select someone to make a park reservation for, they must have a resort reservation. So if you have family that lives nearby who won't be staying onsite, you can't make a park reservation with them. Theirs would have to be separate.


DVC CM just confirmed that reservations will be allowed at the 60 day window for PARKS.


----------



## NoTime42

Mit88 said:


> By next summer, it shouldn’t be much of an issue. Capacity will more than likely rise up to 100% by then and as we’ve seen in the past, there arent very many days they reach capacity. So even if a bunch of people get dates on monday that DVC members cant yet get, they’ll open more reservation slots as needed, or as they’re allowed “in the future”. You can add more reservation spots down the line and make guests happy. Taking reservation spots away in the future would not make guests happy


Most days, no,   But on the exact 50th anniversary, it’s a huuuge disadvantage.


----------



## Anna_Sh

shoegal9 said:


> If not limited, all this does is encourage AP holders to book a bunch of dates for the heck of it. I have villas booked for July & September- so that’s fine to reserve on Monday.  I usually plan a long weekend in December, but haven’t yet & don’t really want to at this time. So, I’ll just use my AP to book dates that I “might” come after September. Which clogs the system... not smart Disney.


I’m thinking I’m also going to try to get all of my “might” dates.  I wonder if cancelling will have a penalty, or if it will be like the FP?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jenjersnap said:


> @andyman8, just curious. When you said DVC owners would have some disappointment (along with other affinity guests, of course), was it the news that dropped today, I.e., they are being given no special priority if they have resort reservations but no tickets AND, because of the 11-month window, they are being shut out of reserving park reservations next summer next week? Or is there other news yet to drop? Thanks!



I wonder if DVC is legally able to temporarily extend the 11 month booking window. Not anything I’ve ever researched before because I haven’t had any reason to. 

This could be a pretty big disadvantage for DVC members next week if resort guests can book for later dates and secure their park reservations and DVC members can’t.


----------



## New Mouse

cdobert said:


> Just spent an hour on hold with WDW tickets.  First line cast member (20 minute mark) said no problem getting a refund for your park hoppers.  40 minutes later, no we can't do that until July 11th - our system hasn't been set up yet to process those refunds.  Good Grief, another case of left hand not telling the right hand what they are doing AND Disney holding onto my money.



So Disney systems are set up to process ticket downgrades.  They always have been able to do that.  Right now they are just choosing not to.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> It was always going to be unfair to someone. I think they made the priority right. Though I probably would have added DVC members (without tickets) in the order before non resort non ticket holders. But thats just me.
> 
> This is going to really make the bloggers angry as for the time being, they’re going to need resort reservations to almost ensure them entry into the parks for the next 2-3 months


 
I agree, not everyone is going to be happy. But they could not allow guests to book onsite without giving them priority to book park time. 

There are plenty of people having to deal with cuts and unknowns that are paying a lot of money to be there. Bloggers and vloggers will just have to adjust like everyone else.


----------



## rpb718

To address some past posts concerning getting folks to want to reserve EPCOT for a park day, I wanted to address the elephant in the room, or more on point, the giant RAT in the room.  Nothing gets more folks excited to visit a park then a highly anticipated new ride - and especially one that was fairly close to being completed and would probably be running today if it weren't for the parks closure. 

What's the odds for the new Ratatouille ride opening any time in 2020?


----------



## TropicalDIS

fla4fun said:


> I have an 11 day trip booked for late August, and I am hoping for three Epcot, two MK, two Studios and one AK day, for a total of 8 park days.  I am not going to be too picky about which days for which parks, but that’s the total I am hoping for.  With the reservations in place, we shouldn’t see attendance spikes on the weekends like we normally would.


I like your plan. Good luck!


----------



## Bjn10

So just got off chat about my August CSR reservation she said Disney will be emailing effected guest you guessed it ....soon


----------



## WonderlandisReality

glocker said:


> DVC CM just confirmed that reservations will be allowed at the 60 day window for PARKS.



relieved then realized I am at 57 days now so panic is back. I really could use a confirmation on time this opens up


----------



## skeeter31

I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?


----------



## fla4fun

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m thinking I’m also going to try to get all of my “might” dates.  I wonder if cancelling will have a penalty, or if it will be like the FP?


I have heard that it will be similar to an ADR, only instead of a monetary fine, you will be restricted from booking park reservations for a set time if you don’t cancel with enough notice.  No confirmation on that so far as I know, but it makes sense.


----------



## TropicalDIS

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep I get that idea now, too. My TA's email was a little clearer:
> 
> *Booking Dates for Park Reservations*
> 
> The Disney Park Pass system will be available soon to select Guests. Booking dates vary based on your plans.
> 
> 
> *Beginning June 22, 2020*, Disney Resort and other select hotel Guests with valid theme park admission can make reservations.
> *Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.*



Disney’s wording is very murky. I’d be ready for Monday morning unless an email comes out.


----------



## Disneysoule

rpb718 said:


> To address some past posts concerning getting folks to want to reserve EPCOT for a park day, I wanted to address the elephant in the room, or more on point, the giant RAT in the room.  Nothing gets more folks excited to visit a park then a highly anticipated new ride - and especially one that was fairly close to being completed and would probably be running today if it weren't for the parks closure.
> 
> What's the odds for the new Ratatouille ride opening any time in 2020?


I would think highly likely.. not at opening but as soon as they possibly can.


----------



## vinotinto

mmackeymouse said:


> So, here would be my question: *what happens if you make a resort and/or ticket change*?
> 
> Let's say you are staying at FW, get your reservations, then decide you want to stay at BLT...cancel your FW stay, and book BLT. Do you lose your reservations or does it come with it?
> 
> *Similarly...if we book with hoppers for example, but then later on, I decide I want to save my hoppers, and I use AP passes instead.....does re-prioritizing the tickets make you lose those reservations?*



So, both, the screenshots from the Disneyland Reservation Test and the info posted today shows that you need to make reservations separately for those with tickets and those with APs.
_Note: You may need to make more than one Disney Park Pass reservation for your party depending on your admission type. Please make sure your party consists of Annual Passholders or theme park ticket holders. 
_
*What happens if you have valid AP and valid tickets for the *same* period?*

Does it allow you to select which one to use? Is the entry tied specifically to the ticket or AP or as long as you have a valid ticket media, your reservation is OK?

And for those of us that currently have tickets in our package, and have finally had our APs extended, will we be able to drop off the tickets and make it a "base" package? Do we need to do this *before* the parks reservation system opens on Monday? Or could we do it after? 

Anyone here a TA that will be getting the"training" on the new system this afternoon and can fill us into the details of the system?


----------



## koszmok

SaintsManiac said:


> It should be fine. I received the email they sent out early on about needing to make park reservations and I have UT tickets and a room only in my MDE.



Cool. If I understand right you do have tickets bought back in 2016.  Are you planning to use those after 09/26 too ?  Or you only using those tickets for earlier in 2021?

It keeps bugging me If Disney will honour my ticket (which I bought earlier in this year) after 09/26  for the 50th ?!  When I bought those tickets the T&C said they are valid through  12/31/21.... but right now they are not selling tickets which are valid after 09/26.  (I`m talking about UK ticket right now)  but I`m curious about the principle?  Can they / would they change the validity period, T&C  after purchase? Would you think so ?


----------



## Mit88

NoTime42 said:


> Most days, no,   But on the exact 50th anniversary, it’s a huuuge disadvantage.



Reservations only run through September 26th, the Anniversary isnt for another week and a half later. So it’ll be an equal parts free-4-all


----------



## shoegal9

fla4fun said:


> When this reservation system was first mentioned, there was information that AP would be limited as to how many park reservations they could book outside of a hotel reservation.  My guess is it will work similar to the old FP limits.  I could always book FP for every day of a hotel stay, and even multiple stays, if they were close enough on the calendar.  But I was limited to 7 days at a time outside of those stays. They may be waiting to see how much is left after the hotel guests book on the 22nd to set an AP limit for those without hotel stays.



I didn’t know that about the 7 days. I’m an out of state DVC Platinum AP so I generally just reserve the resort and then plan.   But this is like forcing me to plan next year when I’m not even at the 11 month booking window for my home resort. I wish/hope they do the 30/60 day thing like FPs were but I guess we shall see.


----------



## chasgoose

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah I actually read it as it will be available to you based on when you check in etc just like ADRs & fps used to be.



I agree. There is no way Disney wants everyone to be booking park reservations through September 2021 starting on Monday. I think they are intentionally being vague on committing to a specific window for how far in advance you can book park reservations because they want flexibility to make changes to the system (including increasing/lowering capacity as needed) so they can adjust based on how COVID is progressing and how things go once they actually open the parks. I imagine they will clarify further in e-mails to individual guests that will be able to make park reservations and probably provide more clarity on their website once the system actually opens.

That said, I still don't think people are going to have a ton to worry about with getting park reservations. Even at 20% capacity and even with staggered time slots, there are going to be far more reservations available for each park than an ADR/FP+ at a specific restaurant/attraction. Not to mention that while it might not seem this way if you only read DISBoards, demand for WDW is radically reduced right now. I would be surprised if Disney will even be able to attract 20% of its normal capacity for the rest of the summer.


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> If not limited, all this does is encourage AP holders to book a bunch of dates for the heck of it. I have villas booked for July & September- so that’s fine to reserve on Monday.  I usually plan a long weekend in December, but haven’t yet & don’t really want to at this time. So, I’ll just use my AP to book dates that I “might” come after September. Which clogs the system... not smart Disney.


 Well that’s assuming there will be availability since resort guest will have had several days access before you. You may have trouble getting your July and September dates. 

They are instituting a cancellation policy with adrs though, I suspect they will with park reservations too. And there was talk of limiting off site APs for the number you can have at one time. I suspect you won’t be able to just book as much as you want, just in case.


----------



## Kmedders

vinotinto said:


> So, both, the screenshots from the Disneyland Reservation Test and the info posted today shows that you need to make reservations separately for those with tickets and those with APs.
> _Note: You may need to make more than one Disney Park Pass reservation for your party depending on your admission type. Please make sure your party consists of Annual Passholders or theme park ticket holders. _
> 
> *What happens if you have valid AP and valid tickets for the *same* period?*
> 
> Does it allow you to select which one to use? Is the entry tied specifically to the ticket or AP or as long as you have a valid ticket media, your reservation is OK?
> 
> And for those of us that currently have tickets in our package, and have finally had our APs extended, will we be able to drop off the tickets and make it a "base" package? Do we need to do this *before* the parks reservation system opens on Monday? Or could we do it after?
> 
> Anyone here a TA that will be getting the"training" on the new system this afternoon and can fill us into the details of the system?


I am on the training now


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## andyman8

jenjersnap said:


> @andyman8, just curious. When you said DVC owners would have some disappointment (along with other affinity guests, of course), was it the news that dropped today, I.e., they are being given no special priority if they have resort reservations but no tickets AND, because of the 11-month window, they are being shut out of reserving park reservations next summer next week? Or is there other news yet to drop? Thanks!


Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.

For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.

The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...


----------



## RamblingMad

I’m trying to wrap my head around Apple stores closing in FL, but Disney is opening back up. Do you think Disney will push its opening date in July or add more restrictions?


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> To address some past posts concerning getting folks to want to reserve EPCOT for a park day, I wanted to address the elephant in the room, or more on point, the giant RAT in the room.  Nothing gets more folks excited to visit a park then a highly anticipated new ride - and especially one that was fairly close to being completed and would probably be running today if it weren't for the parks closure.
> 
> What's the odds for the new Ratatouille ride opening any time in 2020?



Its about 10 weeks away from completion. Its all backstage construction. Theres literally no reason for it not to be completed by the end of 2020. It also pulls people into that park that don’t necessarily love EPCOT due to its lack of things for the whole family. Yes, there are some, but its mainly an adult park. Adding an attraction like Rat will draw more people into that park leaving reservation slots at a park like MK or DHS


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...


That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## FinallyFL

I hope you are correct about the ease of obtaining park reservations. If AP Holders are locked out of weekends then Disney is going to have to issues alot of refunds. If I had only wanted to visit on weekdays I would have gotten a cheaper pass.


----------



## Sandisw

I just some confirmation that vouchers are valid and will work and that yes, you can come and go during your park day


----------



## cakebaker

RamblingMad said:


> I’m trying to wrap my head around Apple stores closing in FL, but Disney is opening back up. Do you think Disney will push its opening date in July or add more restrictions?



I think it all depends on what happens in the coming days. But stores deciding to close is certainly not positive.


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274037264004165632


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I do think magic bands will stay for a while (through purchase) rather than going strictly mobile only. First off, you cant assume every guest has a smart phone. A lot do, but not all. And you’d have to ensure theyd all be able to keep their phones from dying, fuel rods wont help much.
> 
> But also because magic bands cost money. And Disney loves money. And people buy lots of magic bands. I have 3 that I purchased. I have no real need to have 3 purchased magic bands, I can only use 1.


I feel like the free magic band was a bit wasteful as well.  I know a lot of people that have tons shoved in a box in their closet.  

I agree that Magic Bands will stick around.  I really wish they weren't doing the phone thing at all, it will just slow down things like park entry.  Someone will try to use it, it won't work and they'll spend a couple minutes trying to figure it out.  The same thing happens with airplane tickets on people's phones, it just causes delays.

We purchase new Magic Bands every trips.  We're suckers for new designs.  I don't have any numbers, but I would guess that Disney makes tons of money on the special edition and limited edition Magic Bands.  I don't see them walking away from that.


----------



## Searc

glocker said:


> DVC CM just confirmed that reservations will be allowed at the 60 day window for PARKS.


With a resort reservation.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

andyman8 said:


> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...


That sounds ominous. Should the peasants be nervous?


----------



## abja09

Mit88 said:


> Let’s debate the difference in meaning between “Later this Summer” and “Soon”.
> 
> Is “Soon” the word of 2020 that you never want to hear/read again? Or is it “Slaps” or “Cringe” comment down below



I definitely want to know what they mean by “later this summer” as I have a September trip and no tickets. It could mean mid July, end of July or even August at this point!  Not happy that we have a DVC reservation booked but can’t get a ticket. Resort guests without tickets should get priority over those with tickets and no resort reservation.


----------



## JacknSally

WonderlandisReality said:


> relieved then realized I am at 57 days now so panic is back. I really could use a confirmation on time this opens up




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274035707309244418


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274037264004165632



When it stated that there would be non-Disney resorts being able to participate on monday, I just assumed it would be the same good neighbor and S/D that get the Magic Hour perks


----------



## CaLuCa

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274037264004165632




Any word on Shades of Green in that first group?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...



So in your opinion is this as good as it’s gonna get for AP extensions/compensation?


----------



## SaintsManiac

CaLuCa said:


> Any word on Shades of Green in that first group?




No but I asked her. I'll post if I get a reply.


----------



## RamblingMad

cakebaker said:


> I think it all depends on what happens in the coming days. But stores deciding to close is certainly not positive.



Cases are really spiking there. I can see Disney reopening, but I can also see the governor being forced to add more layers of safety for visitors.


----------



## Mit88

abja09 said:


> I definitely want to know what they mean by “later this summer” as I have a September trip and no tickets. It could mean mid July end of July or even August at this point!  Not happy that we have a DVC reservation booked but can’t get a ticket. Resort guestS without tickets should get priority over those with tickets and no resort reservation.



Summer runs from June 21st to September 21st. So it could be a long one. I’d think theyll release tickets for 2020 a few weeks after they reopen and are able to gauge exactly what is going on and how theyd like to move forward


----------



## JBeaty0507

andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...


I have a Pop Century reservation so I'm particularly interested in the next piece to the puzzle.  Any ideas on whether or not the Disney Springs hotels will still have access to the reservation system?  I didn't see them mentioned in the reservation announcement.  However, I can't imagine jumping from Pop Century to paying $400/night for a room.....with only 3 weeks left before we leave.


----------



## bigskyernurse

TropicalDIS said:


> Easy. We spend two full days in Epcot every trip.



We do too, and on our non-Epcot days we always hop to Epcot. Every single day. We are going to miss park hopping.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SaintsManiac said:


> No but I asked her. I'll post if I get a reply.




No info on SOG or military tickets.


----------



## NWOhiogal

So, I have room-only reservations for October 6-10 of this year at ASMovies.  I don't have tickets yet.  Do I need to do anything, or just wait? I don't think I can even buy tickets for that time period...


----------



## FatBambi

andyman8 said:


> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...





WonderlandisReality said:


> That sounds ominous. Should the peasants be nervous?


THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS, THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS


----------



## woody337

Wonder if you can enter the park after your reservation time if you happen to miss it? Also. I’m staying at Movies in July, but we know they won’t be open. Wonder if I even need to worry about reservations


----------



## vinotinto

Kmedders said:


> I am on the training now


Yeah! I knew someone at the DIS would be there!

Would love to know about reservations for those of us with APs and a ticket package:

Do we get to select the AP or ticket that we want to use? Does it prioritize the AP?
Also, know whether the reservation is tied to a specific ticket or a specific AP or just need to have a valid ticket media and what happens when you need to make changes.
And, for the icing on the cake, if they have any info on when we'll be able to modify July reservations post-July 11th, to modify ticket types, lengths, drop to "base" package, etc.
Thank you!


----------



## glocker

Searc said:


> With a resort reservation.


Correct.


----------



## fla4fun

WonderlandisReality said:


> That sounds ominous. Should the peasants be nervous?


We don’t know if any value or mod resorts are opening soon, so for us, it’s the uncertainty of not knowing which resort we might be staying in.  I really want to stay at Pop where I am booked, and since my res is in late August, it is possible it could be open by then.  Even though I might get moved to a “better” resort, I will be disappointed if I am moved.

Not disappointed enough to cancel though . . .


----------



## Eeyore daily

FatBambi said:


> THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS, THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS


OT but I legitimately want a shirt that says POP Peasant now...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FatBambi said:


> THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS, THE PEASANTS ARE NERVOUS



We really need that Peasant party at Petals after all of this!


----------



## koszmok

andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> *The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...*



If the disappointment level is the same for Value/Mod guests ( I mean I think it`s  not devastating for DVC and AP) and we won`t be cancelled just moved I`d be a happy camper


----------



## Rxdr2013

My beach club reservation for Labor Day weekend booked thru a TA was changed to Poly for no additional charge. Wasn't notified just showed up in MDE. Gives me the option to check in online now. So excited. I really wanted to do Poly but didn't want to pay the $$. We are a Boardwalk next month so I guess we will spend more time at Epcot and HS that trip.


----------



## Eric Smith

shoegal9 said:


> If not limited, all this does is encourage AP holders to book a bunch of dates for the heck of it. I have villas booked for July & September- so that’s fine to reserve on Monday.  I usually plan a long weekend in December, but haven’t yet & don’t really want to at this time. So, I’ll just use my AP to book dates that I “might” come after September. Which clogs the system... not smart Disney.


Didn't they say AP holders could only book three days at once or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> No info on SOG or military tickets.


Thanks for asking, we were wondering where SOG fits in all this.

I can confirm SOG is not selling tickets right now for anyone that is wondering. Got this email about 2 hours ago (I've been trying to add 2 days to my existing tickets).
"At this time Disney has temporary suspended all tickets sales at this time and we are not able to sell or make any changes to current passes."


----------



## giget86

I have asked via chat and phone if we are staying at DVC in March 2021 and have tickets (we don't yet) when can we book parks. I was told by both we can book through Sept 2021 starting June 28th. It seems others were told different. I don't want to buy tickets yet but they said if I wait we might not can get in a park. Were they both wrong?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Leigh L said:


> Thanks for asking, we were wondering where SOG fits in all this.
> 
> I can confirm SOG is not selling tickets right now for anyone that is wondering. Got this email about 2 hours ago (I've been trying to add 2 days to my existing tickets).
> "At this time Disney has temporary suspended all tickets sales at this time and we are not able to sell or make any changes to current passes."




Carlye is hoping for info today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't they say AP holders could only book three days at once or was that just a rumor?



I think that was Remy info. Not positive.


----------



## shoegal9

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't they say AP holders could only book three days at once or was that just a rumor?



Rumor I think.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

fla4fun said:


> We don’t know if any value or mod resorts are opening soon, so for us, it’s the uncertainty of not knowing which resort we might be staying in.  I really want to stay at Pop where I am booked, and since my res is in late August, it is possible it could be open by then.  Even though I might get moved to a “better” resort, I will be disappointed if I am moved.
> 
> Not disappointed enough to cancel though . . .





Eeyore daily said:


> OT but I legitimately want a shirt that says POP Peasant now...



I would hope that Disney would at least clarify if the peasantry has somewhere to stay (& if it is going to cost us extra) before they have us make our park reservations, but who knows at this point.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just got the following email from the Dolphin. I think it's just the same info published by Disney but just in case.

We’ve shared the information below about our new _Disney Park Pass _system for reserving Theme Park visits to Walt Disney World Resort, and we want to make sure you have it. We look forward to welcoming our Guests back soon!
*Introducing the Disney Park Pass System for Reserving Theme Park Visits to Walt Disney World Resort*
It’s almost time for magic as we prepare for the reopening of Walt Disney World Resort theme parks, starting July 11 with Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom and followed July 15 by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. We’re taking a deliberate approach that includes limits on attendance and controlled guest density to align with guidance from health and government authorities on physical distancing. We’re also using technology to power creative solutions as we develop new ways for guests to visit The Most Magical Place on Earth in this unique environment.
To manage attendance during this reopening period we are introducing the new Disney Park Pass system. During this time, all guests with a ticket or Annual Pass will be required to make a reservation in advance for each park entry, using this new online tool on DisneyWorld.com.

Here are a few important details to know about this new system:

• You’ll need a *My Disney Experience account*, as this is where your Walt Disney World Resort plans are stored and managed.
• You’ll also need a *valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass *that’s linked to your My Disney Experience account.
• If you have a *Disney Resort hotel reservation*, be sure to link it to your My Disney Experience account beforehand, as well.
Once you’ve logged into your My Disney Experience account and linked your ticket, you’ll have access to a calendar of available reservation dates for each theme park. If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit. Families and friends can link their tickets together and look to arrange theme park entries at the same time.
Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized. At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.

*For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations. We will open the Disney Park Pass system to these guests in phases, beginning with those with future Disney Resort and other select hotel stays. Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates. For more information, click here or see the graphic below.

*Planning a New Trip for Next Year: *By June 28, all guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability on DisneyWorld.com prior to purchasing their tickets.
As you begin planning your upcoming visits, we’re also exploring engaging ways for guests to use their mobile tech to experience the magic – particularly now as the use of phones and apps continues to evolve. In 2021, we plan to unveil an innovative new offering as part of the My Disney Experience app that will bring features of a MagicBand to your smart devices, building on the app’s existing digital key feature. With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we'll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future. Guests who prefer not to purchase a discounted MagicBand will be able to use the My Disney Experience app or a Key to the World card during their visit. We will still offer MagicBands in retail locations and on shopDisney.com, and guests will be able to continue using the wearables throughout Walt Disney World Resort.

We understand these updates may change the way you plan your visits to the Walt Disney World Resort theme parks and Disney Resort hotels for the time being. We are focused on making your Walt Disney World Resort experience magical, convenient and enjoyable.

We look forward to welcoming you back to The Most Magical Place on Earth!










ReplyForward


----------



## Anna_Sh

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't they say AP holders could only book three days at once or was that just a rumor?


If they’re really opening reservations through 9/2021, then I hope they limit it by month and not in total...


----------



## fla4fun

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't they say AP holders could only book three days at once or was that just a rumor?


I have seen rumors of three and rumors of seven, but nothing official from Disney.


----------



## CastAStone

abja09 said:


> I definitely want to know what they mean by “later this summer” as I have a September trip and no tickets. It could mean mid July end of July or even August at this point!  Not happy that we have a DVC reservation booked but can’t get a ticket. Resort guestS without tickets should get priority over those with tickets and no resort reservation.


I don’t agree that all resort guests should be prioritized over off site ticketed guests, as the ticketed guest has made a non-refundable commitment and the cash resort guest has made a refundable commitment. Disney should show their loyalty to those who had more on the line.

Now following that same logic, I think *DVC* guests should _absolutely_ be prioritized similar to AP, and certainly before offsite. DVC has made the largest commitment of all, if I were you, I’d complain as loudly and as far and wide as I possibly could, because that’s just not right. I’d start by emailing Terri Schultz Who runs DVC.


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?


I would think so, it counts as a ticket for FP+ reservations.  I hope it does because those are the only tickets we have linked.


----------



## NashvilleMama

I'm trying to catch up for the 1st time today and hoo boy! I just can't....

So am I understanding correctly that on Monday we can reserve park days for however many ticket days we have? Staying on-site Thanksgiving week, but I only have tickets for 2 days....we'd added on another night to our stay when rescheduling but I hadn't yet bought another day's worth of tickets before they shut it down. Does this mean I'm likely out of luck for that 3rd day?? Or we just don't fully know yet? (guessing the latter.)


----------



## Mit88

Did anyone catch Pete’s video on all of this? I’m wondering how he feels about this mega dump of information


----------



## CastAStone

1GoldenSun said:


> I just got the following email from the Dolphin. I think it's just the same info published by Disney but just in case.
> 
> We’ve shared the information below about our new _Disney Park Pass _system for reserving Theme Park visits to Walt Disney World Resort, and we want to make sure you have it. We look forward to welcoming our Guests back soon!
> *Introducing the Disney Park Pass System for Reserving Theme Park Visits to Walt Disney World Resort*
> It’s almost time for magic as we prepare for the reopening of Walt Disney World Resort theme parks, starting July 11 with Magic Kingdom Park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom and followed July 15 by EPCOT and Disney’s Hollywood Studios. We’re taking a deliberate approach that includes limits on attendance and controlled guest density to align with guidance from health and government authorities on physical distancing. We’re also using technology to power creative solutions as we develop new ways for guests to visit The Most Magical Place on Earth in this unique environment.
> To manage attendance during this reopening period we are introducing the new Disney Park Pass system. During this time, all guests with a ticket or Annual Pass will be required to make a reservation in advance for each park entry, using this new online tool on DisneyWorld.com.
> 
> Here are a few important details to know about this new system:
> 
> • You’ll need a *My Disney Experience account*, as this is where your Walt Disney World Resort plans are stored and managed.
> • You’ll also need a *valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass *that’s linked to your My Disney Experience account.
> • If you have a *Disney Resort hotel reservation*, be sure to link it to your My Disney Experience account beforehand, as well.
> Once you’ve logged into your My Disney Experience account and linked your ticket, you’ll have access to a calendar of available reservation dates for each theme park. If you have a multi-day ticket, you will be required to make a park reservation for each date of your visit. Families and friends can link their tickets together and look to arrange theme park entries at the same time.
> Please note, park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized. At this time, guests will be able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day will be temporarily unavailable upon the reopening of the theme parks due to attendance limitations. Guests with existing tickets that include the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option have options available to them for ticket modifications and cancellations, and can visit DisneyWorld.com/Updates for more information. We hope to bring back the ability to visit more than one park per day soon and will continue to offer these add-ons for 2021 ticket purchases.
> 
> *For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations. We will open the Disney Park Pass system to these guests in phases, beginning with those with future Disney Resort and other select hotel stays. Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates. For more information, click here or see the graphic below.
> 
> *Planning a New Trip for Next Year: *By June 28, all guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability on DisneyWorld.com prior to purchasing their tickets.
> As you begin planning your upcoming visits, we’re also exploring engaging ways for guests to use their mobile tech to experience the magic – particularly now as the use of phones and apps continues to evolve. In 2021, we plan to unveil an innovative new offering as part of the My Disney Experience app that will bring features of a MagicBand to your smart devices, building on the app’s existing digital key feature. With this new offering on the horizon, we will be retiring our complimentary MagicBand distribution to Disney Resort hotel guests for new reservations with arrivals beginning Jan. 1, 2021. Disney Resort hotel guests will continue to have the option to purchase new MagicBands at a discount, and we'll be introducing even more colors and designs featuring favorite Disney characters in the future. Guests who prefer not to purchase a discounted MagicBand will be able to use the My Disney Experience app or a Key to the World card during their visit. We will still offer MagicBands in retail locations and on shopDisney.com, and guests will be able to continue using the wearables throughout Walt Disney World Resort.
> 
> We understand these updates may change the way you plan your visits to the Walt Disney World Resort theme parks and Disney Resort hotels for the time being. We are focused on making your Walt Disney World Resort experience magical, convenient and enjoyable.
> 
> We look forward to welcoming you back to The Most Magical Place on Earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReplyForward


If you are someone who has tickets, but a different offsite reservation, I would point out that Swan and Dolphin are both available to book right now. And for dates through early September, they are dirt cheap.


----------



## Skippyboo

Eeyore daily said:


> OT but I legitimately want a shirt that says POP Peasant now...


In Old English Font


----------



## jenjersnap

Thank you for being so helpful! I have been taking Disney at their word re: resort amenities, they haven't promised much and I doubt they will deliver much. 



andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...


----------



## TropicalDIS

woody337 said:


> Wonder if you can enter the park after your reservation time if you happen to miss it? Also. I’m staying at Movies in July, but we know they won’t be open. Wonder if I even need to worry about reservations


You could at Shanghai. I think same here. If you have a 10:00 entry time, you can’t enter before that time, but any time after.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

andyman8 said:


> *The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...*


Can you give a hint - moving is one thing but cancelling is quite another!!


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> Rumor I think.


 Exact details were rumor but I believe Disney did say AP’s would have limitations due to capacity. They just didn’t specify what those were. I don’t think they’re going to allow unlimited booking of park reservations for anyone.  Resort guest are limited to length of stay much like they were booking FP. My guess is they‘ll limit non resort park reservations as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Did anyone catch Pete’s video on all of this? I’m wondering how he feels about this mega dump of information


DIS Unplugged is supposed to go live at 4:00 on YouTube.


----------



## shoegal9

cakebaker said:


> Exact details were rumor but I believe Disney did say AP’s would have limitations due to capacity. They just didn’t specify what those were. I don’t think they’re going to allow unlimited booking of park reservations for anyone.  Resort guest are limited to length of stay much like they were booking FP. My guess is they‘ll limit non resort park reservations as well.



Yeah, I hope so. But I guess to be safe people in my boat could just make resort reservations as well as a just in case. That’s probably what I’ll do... and just cancel.
If I change my mind.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Did anyone catch Pete’s video on all of this? I’m wondering how he feels about this mega dump of information




He said that he thinks they are doing an excellent job in regards to public safety. They discussed the blog post and said they also have many questions. They didn't get into too much opinion just yet.


----------



## gatechfan99

Carlye just said on Twitter she is hearing but not confirmed that non-resort APs will be limited to TWO days at a time of reservations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040271265599488


----------



## randumb0

hertamaniac said:


> I've bookmarked this to see if the larger cruise lines (>250 passengers) start sailing in August.  I'm not talking about only DCL as I also think the initial sailings will be very limited in terms of on-board entertainment.
> 
> I can envision the larger cruise lines leaving a Florida port and going only to their own respective islands as a sort of soft-opening.



https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/19/cru...-us-ports-until-sept-15-trade-group-says.html


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> He said that he thinks they are doing an excellent job in regards to public safety. They discussed the blog post and said they also have many questions. They didn't get into too much opinion just yet.



Thats what I figured given it was only 38 minutes. I feel like you could spend 38 minutes on each item of information that dropped this morning.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> I would think so, it counts as a ticket for FP+ reservations.  I hope it does because those are the only tickets we have linked.


Sandisw confirmed vouchers will work as a valid ticket.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

The other place just had someone on the training say park hopper will return

"Later this year"

So, some clarification on one meaning of soon.


----------



## fla4fun

Mit88 said:


> Did anyone catch Pete’s video on all of this? I’m wondering how he feels about this mega dump of information


I watched it. .  It was a big mix of I Don’t Know (to be expected) and reminders to make sure you have everything linked in MDE, and the expectation that the internet will crash when this opens up.  He really didn’t have more solid info than what we have, just his personal take on Disney’s wording, which is always interesting.   I would watch it on YT if you have a chance.


----------



## Kmedders

vinotinto said:


> Yeah! I knew someone at the DIS would be there!
> 
> Would love to know about reservations for those of us with APs and a ticket package:
> 
> Do we get to select the AP or ticket that we want to use? Does it prioritize the AP?
> Also, know whether the reservation is tied to a specific ticket or a specific AP or just need to have a valid ticket media and what happens when you need to make changes.
> And, for the icing on the cake, if they have any info on when we'll be able to modify July reservations post-July 11th, to modify ticket types, lengths, drop to "base" package, etc.
> Thank you!


Sure, here is what I’m gathering on the training - 

you will select which ticket you will be using
You just have to have a valid ticket and reservation Monday and of course have it all linked in your account
Tickets for 2020 summer - new tickets sales will become available once reservations are made for current ticket holders and they deem they have the space 
There will be an availability calendar that will show you which parks have availability for each day for you to reserve


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040271265599488



2?! wow indeed.

The “Moving to Orlando” show might be going on hiatus for a while lol


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> Yeah, I hope so. But I guess to be safe people in my boat could just make resort reservations as well as a just in case. That’s probably what I’ll do... and just cancel.
> If I change my mind.


 Well, when you can make reservations. No word on that yet. But that’s how it’s always worked for any kind of reservation. The option to cancel exists, subject to cancellation policies and if you cancel, reservations of any kind go back into the pool. I don’t know why that would change, not should it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040271265599488



Wow that’s bad. Fingers crossed that means they aren’t done with the bare minimum extensions.

Also what the heck to the desktop only business. Does that mean it wouldn’t work on a mobile browser at all? That’s going to upset a lot of people. I have to assume that’s temporary.


----------



## Spaceguy55

The BIG AP question for me is..for a resort stay.
Before all this I could go to a park after I checked in and also after I checked out,
haven't seen any info on whether that will still be any different as far as picking reservations ...so will 5 nights get you 6 days of parks?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

randumb0 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/19/cru...-us-ports-until-sept-15-trade-group-says.html



Well, there go my hopes of using my credit this year. I only had until Mid-Sept. with my work schedule. Ugh. KICKING MYSELF for not buying tickets for my August parks backup trip yet.

Well, I'll sail next year!


----------



## I_love_Cruising

bks9581 said:


> So with all of this now announced, I wonder how they will handle dining reservations in the parks...no mention of that in today's announcement.



I wonder too. Will we be allowed to leave parks to eat at a hotel and then get back to park? Are we allowed to eat at a hotel we're not staying at? Will transportation be provided? 

The more I think about it, the less I know.


----------



## LSUmiss

focusondisney said:


> My AP will expire in December & we intend to renew.  I expect to make hotel reservations for February & April when they open on the 28th.  Wonder if it will recognize our APs or if we’ll have to buy new tickets just to make park reservations? And then will I be able to use those tickets to renew my AP online, since I won’t be there when it’s time to renew?


I was wondering this too. I have an AP that now expires 11/8 with the extension, but I have a room only reservation for thanksgiving week. But I can’t renew the AP yet.


----------



## maa

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did get an email from Disney that they are going to start refunds on MNSSHP. If you paid for it with gift cards you will be emailed a new gift card


Good to know! I checked the gift card I paid with after the announcement yesterday and it says its invalid.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

fla4fun said:


> We don’t know if any value or mod resorts are opening soon, so for us, it’s the uncertainty of not knowing which resort we might be staying in.  I really want to stay at Pop where I am booked, and since my res is in late August, it is possible it could be open by then.  Even though I might get moved to a “better” resort, I will be disappointed if I am moved.
> 
> Not disappointed enough to cancel though . . .


I just hope they are not going to cancel for us.......


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> For our May 2021 trip only DW and I currently have park tickets.  It may end up being a couple only trip.



why?

See this is what has me panicked.

Do people really think if you don't buy your park tickets for May 2021 next week that you are our just out of luck???


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow that’s bad. Fingers crossed that means they aren’t done with the bare minimum extensions.
> 
> Also what the heck to the desktop only business. Does that mean it wouldn’t work on a mobile browser at all? That’s going to upset a lot of people. I have to assume that’s temporary.



I honestly cant envision the bare bones solution being the end result. They know damn well that wouldn’t go over well in the first place. And locals can only book 2 days at a time without a resort reservation? Yeah, there’s more to the AP compensation discussion in the future, I’m almost certain of it. Disney has done some weird things in the past, but not to the level of giving a 4 month extension and calling it a day. Unless they just want to get rid of APs altogether


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> So in your opinion is this as good as it’s gonna get for AP extensions/compensation?


It is my understanding that this is the position they've taken for the moment. The big variable is availability under this new system. They have a decently firm idea on resort numbers, but in terms of how many ticket holders out there are going to want what dates, they don't know. I'm of the personal belief that after the first few weeks, availability shouldn't be as difficult/frustrating, but based on what I've heard, they're taking a "wait and see approach" in regard to many things, including APs. They could offer more down the road, but that's far from a guarantee. For AP holders, I'd look to DL's FlexPass to get an idea of what to expect, as has been discussed here for a while.


JBeaty0507 said:


> I have a Pop Century reservation so I'm particularly interested in the next piece to the puzzle.  Any ideas on whether or not the Disney Springs hotels will still have access to the reservation system?  I didn't see them mentioned in the reservation announcement.  However, I can't imagine jumping from Pop Century to paying $400/night for a room.....with only 3 weeks left before we leave.


I'm reaching out to a few TAs to try to get answers on that. My original understanding was that the resort priority group would include any hotels that could be linked to MDE (i.e. DS hotels, Hilton BC/WA Orlando, Swan & Dolphin, SoG, Four Seasons) but _that could have changed_. That is old info.

As many have said, I'd sit tight (I know it's frustrating) until Disney reaches out to you regarding your resort stay.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I honestly cant envision the bare bones solution being the end result. They know damn well that wouldn’t go over well in the first place. And locals can only book 2 days at a time without a resort reservation? Yeah, there’s more to the AP compensation discussion in the future, I’m almost certain of it. Disney has done some weird things in the past, but not to the level of giving a 4 month extension and calling it a day. Unless they just want to get rid of APs altogether




I am going to continue having confidence in them making it right. I think everyone with an AP needs to try and breathe and be patient right now.


----------



## Bjn10

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow that’s bad. Fingers crossed that means they aren’t done with the bare minimum extensions.
> 
> Also what the heck to the desktop only business. Does that mean it wouldn’t work on a mobile browser at all? That’s going to upset a lot of people. I have to assume that’s temporary.



I’m thinking you can use the request desktop button on the phone


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040271265599488


I don’t like the desktop thing at all. I do almost everything with my phone. Can someone more tech savvy tell me why that would matter?


----------



## FatBambi

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just hope they are not going to cancel for us.......


That would be the line of devastation for me, if they canceled or if they priced us out by making us pay for an upgrade.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneysoule said:


> I don’t like the desktop thing at all. I do almost everything with my phone. Can someone more tech savvy tell me why that would matter?




Use your mobile web browser on your phone. You just can't do it through the app itself.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> why?
> 
> See this is what has me panicked.
> 
> Do people really think if you don't buy your park tickets for May 2021 next week that you are our just out of luck???


I really don't think that will be the case.  I also don't think you'll actually be able to book that far out on Monday.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Eric Smith said:


> I would think so, it counts as a ticket for FP+ reservations.  I hope it does because those are the only tickets we have linked.


Because if you can't use an un-activated AP to book park reservations, then you will never be able to use that AP!!


----------



## Snowysmom

I come back after reading this thread until 8:00 pm last night and it looks like everything changed.  Wow!  I have a November trip but no tickets and a May 2021 trip but no tickets.  I rented points for May.  Looks like I may be out of luck especially for November.  If I can't get what I want I will cancel November and work on  May.  I feel like it was when the ADR's were 180 days out.  How do I know what I want to eat in 6 months and how do I know what park I want to go to on a particular day in 11 months.  I plan ahead but not that far ahead.  I usually buy tickets closer to trip time.  This seems to be a bit crazy to me but what do I know.  LOL!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I_love_Cruising said:


> I wonder too. Will we be allowed to leave parks to eat at a hotel and then get back to park?



I think that as long as they are banning hopping, you will likely be able to exit and re-enter.


----------



## fla4fun

I_love_Cruising said:


> I wonder too. Will we be allowed to leave parks to eat at a hotel and then get back to park? Are we allowed to eat at a hotel we're not staying at? Will transportation be provided?
> 
> The more I think about it, the less I know.


Disney has said people will need either a resort reservation or a confirmed dining reservation to access a resort, when they first open, so I assume that means you can dine at a resort you are not staying in.  They just don’t want people coming in randomly while they are trying to control capacity at the resorts.  We haven’t had confirmation from Disney yet about leaving and reentering the same park the same day, just that we can’t hop.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Disneysoule said:


> I don’t like the desktop thing at all. I do almost everything with my phone. Can someone more tech savvy tell me why that would matter?



The mobile app system may not be ready yet.


----------



## JBeaty0507

andyman8 said:


> It is my understanding that this is the position they've taken for the moment. The big variable is availability under this new system. They have a decently firm idea on resort numbers, but in terms of how many ticket holders out there are going to want what dates, they don't know. I'm of the personal belief that after the first few weeks, availability shouldn't be as difficult/frustrating, but based on what I've heard, they're taking a "wait and see approach" in regard to many things, including APs. They could offer more down the road, but that's far from a guarantee. For AP holders, I'd look to DL's FlexPass to get an idea of what to expect, as has been discussed here for a while.
> 
> I'm reaching out to a few TAs to try to get answers on that. My original understanding was that the resort priority group would include any hotels that could be linked to MDE (i.e. DS hotels, Hilton BC/WA Orlando, Swan & Dolphin, SoG, Four Seasons) but _that could have changed_. That is old info.
> 
> As many have said, I'd sit tight (I know it's frustrating) until Disney reaches out to you regarding your resort stay.


Thanks for the information that you have given that you can give.  I realize it's all kind of up in the air and I've just been trying to wait it out.  But I'm a peasant who is starting to get a little nervous. LOL


----------



## rteetz

Disneysoule said:


> I don’t like the desktop thing at all. I do almost everything with my phone. Can someone more tech savvy tell me why that would matter?


Well you can do it on your phone just not on the app. Looks like they want people to use the website not the app for this.


----------



## Marionnette

Spaceguy55 said:


> The BIG AP question for me is..for a resort stay.
> Before all this I could go to a park after I checked in and also after I checked out,
> haven't seen any info on whether that will still be any different as far as picking reservations ...so will 5 nights get you 6 days of parks?


I took the “(w-o-w) hotel rooms” to mean that AP holders will only get 2 park reservations at a time, regardless of whether they have an onsite stay or not. But she’s working to confirm that.

w-o-w = with or without


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I am going to continue having confidence in them making it right. I think everyone with an AP needs to try and breathe and be patient right now.



Agreed. The decision didnt need to be made today. The 4 month extension is a holdover enough for them, and the guests. Its frustrating, sure. But there are more important things they need to deal with right now. I expect them to make it right, but I dont expect it to be today, tomorrow, probably not even until about a month or two into the reopening of the parks. Theres not real benefit of rushing to a decision in terms of what they will do


----------



## Eric Smith

Disneysoule said:


> I don’t like the desktop thing at all. I do almost everything with my phone. Can someone more tech savvy tell me why that would matter?


I think what that probably really means is that you won't be able to access the reservation system in the MDE app on your phone.  You'll have to access it from a browser.  It's possible that it's only available in the desktop version of a browser, but I think that is unlikely.  Worst case, you can request the desktop version of a website on your phone by going in to the browser settings.


----------



## mmackeymouse

randumb0 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/19/cru...-us-ports-until-sept-15-trade-group-says.html




Welp, time to scramble for a reservation.....er, somewhere.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FatBambi said:


> That would be the line of devastation for me, if they canceled or if they priced us out by making us pay for an upgrade.



I canceled my backup reservation because it had a 30 day policy (shades) and I am now within that. So I'm totally flying by the seat of my pants and at Disney's mercy. As a hyper planner, this is a new experience for me  Hopefully, Disney just puts me somewhere. If not, I hope I can quickly book another room at shades before they immediately fill from people doing the same thing.

I really, truly, deeply, thought we would hear about resorts before the park reservation system. I love Disney more than I probably should but it is really starting to get crazy that people 3-4 weeks out have no idea if they have hotel rooms and at what price.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> I took the “(w-o-w) hotel rooms” to mean that AP holders will only get 2 park reservations at a time, regardless of whether they have an onsite stay or not. But she’s working to confirm that.
> 
> w-o-w = with or without


In the line above that, it says that resort guests with tickets or APs will be able to reserve parks for the length of their stay.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> I honestly cant envision the bare bones solution being the end result. They know damn well that wouldn’t go over well in the first place. And locals can only book 2 days at a time without a resort reservation? Yeah, there’s more to the AP compensation discussion in the future, I’m almost certain of it. Disney has done some weird things in the past, but not to the level of giving a 4 month extension and calling it a day. Unless they just want to get rid of APs altogether



Remy did say local APs would not be happy. I was wondering what Disney would do to make on site stays worth the expense after doing away with FP. Now I know. 

I sure wouldn’t look at these restrictions as anything permanent, but as long as there are reservations, I expect local APs will have at least some kind of restrictions. They have to insure resort guest will have park access.


----------



## Mit88

I like how in 2020 people have forgotten that desktop just means using a web browser on a device that has one. 

What’s a web browser? Is that like a new app?


----------



## cakebaker

Marionnette said:


> I took the “(w-o-w) hotel rooms” to mean that AP holders will only get 2 park reservations at a time, regardless of whether they have an onsite stay or not. But she’s working to confirm that.
> 
> w-o-w = with or without


 On site stays have length of stay regardless of the type of ticket they have.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Agreed. The decision didnt need to be made today. The 4 month extension is a holdover enough for them, and the guests. Its frustrating, sure. But there are more important things they need to deal with right now. I expect them to make it right, but I dont expect it to be today, tomorrow, probably not even until about a month or two into the reopening of the parks. Theres not real benefit of rushing to a decision in terms of what they will do



With the caveat that we aren’t having to choose between refund or extension before the parks open. I will be really unhappy if we have to choose a refund by that time or lose it, only to find out that they’re adding on another extension to APs.

Im not as confident as you they will. I tend to think they’ll make up for it through in park perks that only benefit people who could come before their passes expire anyways.


----------



## shoegal9

cakebaker said:


> Well, when you can make reservations. No word on that yet. But that’s how it’s always worked for any kind of reservation. The option to cancel exists, subject to cancellation policies and if you cancel, reservations of any kind go back into the pool. I don’t know why that would change, not should it.



I’m DVC so I can make reservations anytime.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Another AP question will be ..if you need to book park reservation's next year after your pass expires , will you be able to buy a package or tickets like before and just use the money towards your pass when you get there as a place saver???


----------



## cakebaker

shoegal9 said:


> I’m DVC so I can make reservations anytime.



Then you’re good to go!


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> I really don't think that will be the case.  I also don't think you'll actually be able to book that far out on Monday.



I hope so.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I like how in 2020 people have forgotten that desktop just means using a web browser on a device that has one.
> 
> What’s a web browser? Is that like a new app?



I have never known a mobile browser to be called desktop . This is not something I have forgotten in 2020. Hence the switch to “desktop mode” some sites allow you to do when you’re browsing on your mobile browsing.

Thats why I asked.


----------



## Sandisw

MickeyWaffles said:


> I wonder if DVC is legally able to temporarily extend the 11 month booking window. Not anything I’ve ever researched before because I haven’t had any reason to.
> 
> This could be a pretty big disadvantage for DVC members next week if resort guests can book for later dates and secure their park reservations and DVC members can’t.



it would not be the issue with the booking window, but more access to the points that far out...I think that is why it stays under a year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I hope so.




The email I received from my TA indicates that there will be windows for booking related to your dates.


----------



## HorizonOne

SaintsManiac said:


>




This is like the Disneyland Flex Annual Pass.  You get two reservations at a time.  Sounds like WDW adopted the Disneyland way of doing it.


----------



## Disneysoule

Mit88 said:


> I like how in 2020 people have forgotten that desktop just means using a web browser on a device that has one.
> 
> What’s a web browser? Is that like a new app?


In my case I know what a web browser is. Just not as quick as using the app. Just good to get clarification.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I hope so.


We're also going to create park plans for our trips in September, December and next April over the weekend just in case...


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> The email I received from my TA indicates that there will be windows for booking related to your dates.



I don't have tickets for 2021 and we can't buy yet. I'll have to call and see how much my room-rate will go up if I have to make my room only a package.

I'm not sure how much they will increase GDT for next year, I feel like it will be a lot.


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> I like how in 2020 people have forgotten that desktop just means using a web browser on a device that has one.
> 
> What’s a web browser? Is that like a new app?


Unless you have to use the desktop version of the site. That might be a PITA to navigate


----------



## Sandisw

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?



I was told it will as it is linked to MDE.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

So I’m confused.  Can I book a trip for March 2021 on Monday?  I have a hotel reservation and valid tickets.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I don't have tickets for 2021 and we can't buy yet. I'll have to call and see how much my room-rate will go up if I have to make my room only a package.
> 
> I'm not sure how much they will increase GDT for next year, I feel like it will be a lot.




Hopefully the 3rd party ticket option remains available. That's a way to save some $$$.

We decided to leave our resort reservation alone for now. I want more info before changing anything.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> So I’m confused.  Can I book a trip for March 2021 on Monday?  I have a hotel reservation and valid tickets.



Probably not. You should receive an email with more info.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Remy did say local APs would not be happy. I was wondering what Disney would do to make on site stays worth the expense after doing away with FP. Now I know.
> 
> I sure wouldn’t look at these restrictions as anything permanent, but as long as there are reservations, I expect local APs will have at least some kind of restrictions. They have to insure resort guest will have park access.



Yeah, its going to be brutal for non DVC member locals for at minimum, 3 months. I say 3 months because I see the capacity rising little by little and reservation slots being added when they can get confirmation that they’ll be allowed to raise capacity. I dont see capacity hitting 100% the remainder of the year, but I wouldn’t count out them being able to raise it to 50% by September/October. 

But we dont even know what the reopening capacity will be. Probably around 20%, I would imagine. And it’ll be that number on monday for every park, every day from July 11th to September 26th 2021. That certainly doesnt mean on September 26th 2021 that they’ll only be allowed to let 20% capacity in. It just means that they cant make more reservation slots available than what they currently can allot. We dont even know what the world will look like in 1 month let alone expecting Disney to know they’d be able to allow 50k people into MK on September 26th, 2021. So they’ll start out with whatever capacity their opening is, run that same % until the end of the reservation period and add more slots when they know they can in the future.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> So I’m confused.  Can I book a trip for March 2021 on Monday?  I have a hotel reservation and valid tickets.


No one knows with certainty... Were waiting for some people who've watched the webinar to report back


----------



## andyman8

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> So I’m confused.  Can I book a trip for March 2021 on Monday?  I have a hotel reservation and valid tickets.


As long as you have an already-made reservation for 2021 (assuming it's a room-only or you're an international guest) and already-purchased tickets, you should be able to reserve your parks.


----------



## Anna_Sh

I’m fine with giving APs a limit on the number of reservations at one time in the short term; but the rumored 2 seems a little slim if we’re being asked to make plans through September 2021.


----------



## kverdon

I_love_Cruising said:


> I wonder too. Will we be allowed to leave parks to eat at a hotel and then get back to park? Are we allowed to eat at a hotel we're not staying at? Will transportation be provided?
> 
> The more I think about it, the less I know.


I don’t know after the 11th but on our July 4-11 stay we were able to book dining at other resorts than the one we are in.


----------



## Bjn10

So if we have a package can I the main holder of MDE make park plans for everyone when they open the system or do we have to all make plans separate


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m fine with giving APs a limit on the number of reservations at one time in the short term; but the rumored 2 seems a little slim if we’re being asked to make plans through September 2021.



It should be 10 at a time, no more than 2 per month if they want to keep it to a strict 2. I dont see why it needs to be like the fast pass system where you have to use the dates you choose before you can get another 2.


----------



## laugard

wrong thread


----------



## Mit88

Bjn10 said:


> So if we have a package can I the main holder of MDE make park plans for everyone when they open the system or do we have to all make plans separate



You book your party. So anyone in your party can book for the entire party. You dont need to do it separately. Same as how you’d book fastpasses


----------



## TropicalDIS

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> So I’m confused.  Can I book a trip for March 2021 on Monday?  I have a hotel reservation and valid tickets.


We don’t know for sure. Disney’s wording indicates yes, but they aren’t the best at making things clear. Watch out for an email, if you don’t get one be ready for Monday.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Hopefully the 3rd party ticket option remains available. That's a way to save some $$$.
> 
> We decided to leave our resort reservation alone for now. I want more info before changing anything.



I'll just have to hope when we are ready to buy tickets there will be some availability left. Who knows what will happen now with my brother. He is also room only with no tickets.

I'm not going to strain my finances to purchase all the tickets now just so I can reserve parks for a freakin' Disney trip in spring 2021.

Ugh.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Bjn10 said:


> So if we have a package can I the main holder of MDE make park plans for everyone when they open the system or do we have to all make plans separate


As long as everyone has a MDE account, you are good.


----------



## Brianstl

BrianR said:


> Yeah in the short term it pretty much dumped on DVC as a whole if you don't already have ticket media.  On top of that a bunch of people having to burn points is going to be a big crush on the system summer of 2021.  Glad I'm burning all my points now and won't have any to bank until 2022.


Do we even know if a DVC reservation with linked tickets counts as a package?


----------



## Skippyboo

Is the 2 AP no reservation going to be like the FP system, use your 2 and then you can make more?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> Do we even know if a DVC reservation with linked tickets counts as a package?




My TA said if you have tickets linked in MDE you're good to go.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I'll just have to hope when we are ready to buy tickets there will be some availability left. Who knows what will happen now with my brother. He is also room only with no tickets.
> 
> I'm not going to strain my finances to purchase all the tickets now just so I can reserve parks for a freakin' Disney trip in spring 2021.
> 
> Ugh.



I would bet money that even if the week you plan to go in Spring 2021 fully books up on monday, there will be more reservation slots available for those dates in the future. Right now they’re just allowing booking the bare minimum capacity for every day because they have no idea what the capacity limit will be in the future. But I would bet that the capacity limit in Spring 2021 will be more than July 11th 2020.


----------



## csmith1004

TropicalDIS said:


> As long as everyone has a MDE account, you are good.



See, this wording is what worries me. Our Oct trip is with the grandparents. They both are on my Friends and Family list but I’m fairly sure Nana was just “added to” PawPaw’s account but does not have her own log in.


----------



## Kmedders

Bjn10 said:


> So if we have a package can I the main holder of MDE make park plans for everyone when they open the system or do we have to all make plans separate


Just make sure everyone is linked in family and friends


----------



## gatechfan99

Mit88 said:


> I would bet money that even if the week you plan to go in Spring 2021 fully books up on monday, there will be more reservation slots available for those dates in the future. Right now they’re just allowing booking the bare minimum capacity for every day because they have no idea what the capacity limit will be in the future. But I would bet that the capacity limit in Spring 2021 will be more than July 11th 2020.


This is what makes the least sense to me of everything they're doing. You're right, it's impossible to predict what the Covid situation will be next winter and spring, so why would they even look at deciding the capacity now at that time. The only choice is to keep it at the absolute minimum capacity level they'll do at opening. Then, that will just unnecessarily frustrate and scare away potential guests if they appear to be already locked out of the parks for Spring Break in October or so. Most of those people will just go plan another vacation and won't be options to come to Disney if everything is great and park capacity is much higher. This is bizarre.


----------



## HorizonOne

Mit88 said:


> It should be 10 at a time, no more than 2 per month if they want to keep it to a strict 2. I dont see why it needs to be like the fast pass system where you have to use the dates you choose before you can get another 2.


Just for the time being, maybe to prevent hoarding of reservations?  Disney wants to keep prime slots open for Resort guests is my guess.


----------



## fla4fun

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m fine with giving APs a limit on the number of reservations at one time in the short term; but the rumored 2 seems a little slim if we’re being asked to make plans through September 2021.


Are you making plans that involve a on site hotel stay or not?  The limit should only apply to going without a hotel stay.  While two is a small number, it does allow people to book a weekend and that may be all that can be done right now until they get past the first round of hotel stays and get a firm idea of what their actual occupancy is.  Also, once you have used a day, you should be able to book another one. I haven’t seen anything that says you only get two for the life of your pass.

We sometimes forget this is a very small community in comparison to the total number of WDW visitors.  So we don’t know what it will look like until that first couple days of park booking is complete.  Even if everyone here on the DIS books their parks right away, we probably wouldn’t come close to taking all the available slots.  I think in reality there are many, many more people who are not ready to go back to the parks right now, for various reasons, than there are people who want to get in during the next few months.  I am going to wait until Monday before I panic.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> I would bet money that even if the week you plan to go in Spring 2021 fully books up on monday, there will be more reservation slots available for those dates in the future. Right now they’re just allowing booking the bare minimum capacity for every day because they have no idea what the capacity limit will be in the future. But I would bet that the capacity limit in Spring 2021 will be more than July 11th 2020.


100% agree.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> My TA said if you have tickets linked in MDE you're good to go.


I hope.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Well, the DVC disappointment was two-fold: 1) not being given priority alongside AP holders if they don't have tickets (which some DVC members were hoping for) and 2) the lack of amenities that will be available at their home resorts. I believe there will be more info on that slowly trickling out as we approach 7/11, but I wouldn't be expecting any grand additions to what we already know.
> 
> For those wondering, the AP disappointment was mostly about the delayed booking window (and the forthcoming restrictions about how many active reservations an AP holder without a resort stay can have). That and the minimum extension. Again, I don't think any of this is devastating but it might be disappointing.
> 
> *The next piece of the puzzle will be resort guests, particularly Value/Mod...*





AmberMV said:


> I believe it is.  It seems Pop will be the only non-Deluxe resort opening for a bit, and they may have had enough cancellations that they can move all values to Pop and all moderate res to Deluxe


Was I finally kinda right about something?



AmberMV said:


> Do we not think our Friday news will be announcement of park reservation system?  All the ducks are pretty well lined up now.  Reservation system goes live Monday to public and "special access" this weekend to AP/DVC/resort/ticket holders?


I got it half right 

And finally, will APs and anyone who qualifies  still get room discounts or are those out the door forever now and everyone pays rack rate?


----------



## little_orange_bird

I’m entirely confused by this, so I apologize if this type of question has already been asked and answered.

Our APs were due to expire mid April. Obviously the park was closed. So they were extended to 30 days past the new park opening date? I think?
Buuuut in order for us to go on our already scheduled DVC points September and December trips in 2020, we’ll have to renew...but we’ll be guaranteed park reservations for the length of stay?

am I reading that correctly?


----------



## vinotinto

Kmedders said:


> Sure, here is what I’m gathering on the training -
> 
> *you will select which ticket you will be using*
> You just have to have a valid ticket and reservation Monday and of course have it all linked in your account
> Tickets for 2020 summer - new tickets sales will become available once reservations are made for current ticket holders and they deem they have the space
> There will be an availability calendar that will show you which parks have availability for each day for you to reserve



Thank you so much! That's different than what it has been, but should help those with multiple tickets from having to prioritize a ticket.

My plan is to book using the APs on Monday, and then call after Monday and modify to a basic package.

Fingers crossed that this all works out!


----------



## rteetz

little_orange_bird said:


> but we’ll be guaranteed park reservations for the length of stay?


No you are not guaranteed such. No one is guaranteed a park reservation but resort reservations get the first access to them.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> everyone pays rack rate



Truly one of the most frightening strings of words that could possibly come out of Disney


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Brianstl said:


> Do we even know if a DVC reservation with linked tickets counts as a package?


The wording they put out is “guests with tickets and a hotel reservation..” 

So any ticket and any reservation.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> I would bet money that even if the week you plan to go in Spring 2021 fully books up on monday, there will be more reservation slots available for those dates in the future. Right now they’re just allowing booking the bare minimum capacity for every day because they have no idea what the capacity limit will be in the future. But I would bet that the capacity limit in Spring 2021 will be more than July 11th 2020.


Their messaging is pathetic. 
Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


----------



## jenjersnap

I am concerned that a mix of different ticket media within F&F, like AP and tickets might mean having to make separate park reservations for each type. If any webinar viewers/TAs/insiders know either way, can you confirm? Disney’s verbiage is, as usual, extremely vague and confusing.



Kmedders said:


> Just make sure everyone is linked in family and friends


----------



## little_orange_bird

rteetz said:


> No you are not guaranteed such. No one is guaranteed a park reservation but resort reservations get the first access to them.



thank you so much for clarifying. So if we renew our current passes we should be able to attempt to reserve a spot at the parks?


----------



## RWinNOLA

csmith1004 said:


> See, this wording is what worries me. Our Oct trip is with the grandparents. They both are on my Friends and Family list but I’m fairly sure Nana was just “added to” PawPaw’s account but does not have her own log in.



I don’t think everyone needs to have an MDE account.  You should be good as long as their name is on the hotel reservation and all tickets are linked.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I wonder if new tickets will become available before my August 24th (GF but now a mystery) stay. That seems pretty far into "later this summer".


----------



## CastAStone

OK well good luck everyone I have an afternoon reservation to take my kids to the local zoo. Hopefully they give me a full refund on my annual membership because this one time I have to go in the afternoon. I look forward to reading all 250 new pages of this thread when I get home tonight.


----------



## Sandisw

Brianstl said:


> Do we even know if a DVC reservation with linked tickets counts as a package?



Those are not considered packages, but will be enough to allow for park  reservations to be booked.


----------



## TropicalDIS

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


With respect, unless I hear it from Disney in an email this weekend, I’ll be ready to go Mon at 7am.

Their communication isn’t clear and with this brand new system, nobody knows how they are going to do it until someone actually uses it.


----------



## Katrina Y

SaintsManiac said:


> Use your mobile web browser on your phone. You just can't do it through the app itself.


iPad should work also.......correct?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Katrina Y said:


> iPad should work also.......correct?


Yup. Just as long as you don’t use the MDE app.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.



So are ticket sales (and packages) going to be linked to this window? They did say when you buy tickets you will be able to see availability and book your days.

I agree that 2021 guests are unlikely to be locked out when their windows open (or at all), but I think it’s smart to anticipate being able to book somewhat soon until told otherwise by Disney, not a phone CM.


----------



## LSUmiss

Bibbobboo2u said:


> From DPB release today:
> For Existing Ticket Holders and Annual Passholders: *Beginning this week, we will reach out to existing ticket holders and Annual Passholders with more information on when they will be able to check availability to make their park reservations.*
> 
> Could that mean they will send an e-mail with details about time of day you can make reservations, etc?


That’s how I read it. But I’m also nervous I won’t get the email since I didn’t get the last one.


----------



## bluejasmine

TropicalDIS said:


> With respect, unless I hear it from Disney in an email this weekend, I’ll be ready to go Mon at 7am.
> 
> Their communication isn’t clear and with this brand new system, nobody knows how they are going to do it until someone actually uses it.


It actually says they will be doing it in phases on the disney parks blog. It also has been mentioned before on the parks blog that it will be done 60 days out from your booked trip.


----------



## andyman8

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


From DisneyWorld.com:


> Park reservations will be available through September 26, 2021, based on your Resort stay and ticket eligibility or ticket eligibility window.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

TropicalDIS said:


> With respect, unless I hear it from Disney in an email this weekend, I’ll be ready to go Mon at 7am.
> 
> Their communication isn’t clear and with this brand new system, nobody knows how they are going to do it until someone actually uses it.


This.
If you call 5 different CMs - even DVC ones, you will probably get 5 different answers. Until Monday comes around, or a TA that has done the webinar speaks out, or I get an email from Disney Destinations, i'm assuming Monday is go.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/annu...auLgJQ_3s_hY3tQMSBvJNyKy7kE4JZEXLIKnWOXwHINRc


yeah, 2 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation:


_If you are an Annual Passholder and have a resort reservation, you will be able to reserve up to 14 days at a time. If you are an Annual Passholder with a resort reservation, you will be able to make Disney Park Pass reservations beginning June 22nd. _

update: now 3 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation!


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> 100% agree.



@Mit88 (forgot to quote you) -

 I spoke to someone - my only choices are to either rebook as a new package and pay resort increase for 2021 on 6/24 or buy tickets the day they come out so I can be sure I can reserve a park.  

Not doing either of those, so I guess I'll know for sure if I'm going to Disney later this year when I'm ready to buy tickets.


----------



## jbreen2010

I called asking if I could edit my tickets for July 24th week before Monday morning when I am able to reserve park passes.  CM told me they are not able to edit.  I have a 3-day park hopper and told her if i'm not allowed to hop, I would love to exchange the value of the park hopper for a 4th day (we're staying longer at resort anyway).  She told me may the odds be ever in my favor.  LOL   JK

She said to be ready to go at 7am on Monday and she said as soon as i've booked my 3 days feel free to call because she's hopeful by then they'll be able to do something.


----------



## kverdon

TropicalDIS said:


> Yup. Just as long as you don’t use the MDE app.


I would test to make sure going to MDE in a browser does not force open the app.


----------



## bluejasmine

TropicalDIS said:


> With respect, unless I hear it from Disney in an email this weekend, I’ll be ready to go Mon at 7am.
> 
> Their communication isn’t clear and with this brand new system, nobody knows how they are going to do it until someone actually uses it.


It actually says they will be doing it in phases on the disney parks blog. It also has been mentioned before on the parks blog that it will be done 60 days out from your booked trip.


TropicalDIS said:


> Yup. Just as long as you don’t use the MDE app.


You cant use the app to book park reservations? How do we know this?


----------



## little_orange_bird

vinotinto said:


> yeah, 2 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation:
> 
> 
> _If you are an Annual Passholder and have a resort reservation, you will be able to reserve up to 14 days at a time. If you are an Annual Passholder with a resort reservation, you will be able to make Disney Park Pass reservations beginning June 22nd. _



So, wait. I’m not trying to be a smarty-pants, but you could technically get into a park of every day of your trip then right? If you can make them up to 14 days at a time?


----------



## Brianstl

TropicalDIS said:


> With respect, unless I hear it from Disney in an email this weekend, I’ll be ready to go Mon at 7am.
> 
> Their communication isn’t clear and with this brand new system, nobody knows how they are going to do it until someone actually uses it.


This is where I am at, too.  I plan to be on there Monday morning for my late September stay.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> yeah, 2 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation:
> 
> 
> _If you are an Annual Passholder and have a resort reservation, you will be able to reserve up to 14 days at a time. If you are an Annual Passholder with a resort reservation, you will be able to make Disney Park Pass reservations beginning June 22nd. _


 I would assume the 14 day limit will be for all on site ticket holders as it was with FP.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> OK well good luck everyone I have an afternoon reservation to take my kids to the local zoo. Hopefully they give me a full refund on my annual membership because this one time I have to go in the afternoon. I look forward to reading all 250 new pages of this thread when I get home tonight.



Hey, if Disney wants to charge me approximately $200 for an annual pass for a family of 5 and relocate 30 mins from my house like my local zoo, they can do whatever the heck they want with passholders.


----------



## AmberMV

HorizonOne said:


> This is like the Disneyland Flex Annual Pass.  You get two reservations at a time.  Sounds like WDW adopted the Disneyland way of doing it.


2 forever?  Or 2 per...30 days?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Like everyone else, I’m confused.  I currently have nothing booked but am planning on a spring break trip for next year.  I’ve been waiting for packages to be released.  Do we think that’s happening on Monday?  I’ll be able to make a package reservation and then immediately reserve park days?


----------



## vinotinto

little_orange_bird said:


> So, wait. I’m not trying to be a smarty-pants, but you could technically get into a park of every day of your trip then right? If you can make them up to 14 days at a time?


That's how I'm reading it. If you are staying onsite for 14 days, and you have an AP, you can make park reservations for 14 days.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> From DisneyWorld.com:


That isn't room window, it is ticket eligibility window.  What the hell is ticket eligibility window when all tickets are good right now for over a year?


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> From DisneyWorld.com:



Honestly, I think the Sept 2021 date is there to let people know this system is going to be around until then,,,not that everyone is booking all at once.

I know we have to wait for official emails, but  I don’t think this is meant that it opens all at once.


----------



## Spridell

With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........

Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account

Do we have this confirmed yet?


----------



## PixarBall

I thought Disney not rushing opening was the smart move but the lack of details, knowledge and confusing wording is really a bad look. It shouldn’t be that hard to figure out for people especially if you paid for an AP or booked a vacation.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think the Sept 2021 date is there to let people know this system is going to be around until then,,,not that everyone is booking all at once.
> 
> I know we have to wait for official emails, but  I don’t think this is meant that it opens all at once.



This is how I interpreted it also. Park reservations will be required until Sept. 2021, but I don’t think that means everyone books Monday. 

They definitely didn’t word that clearly enough since it’s open to different interpretation.


----------



## New Mouse

vinotinto said:


> yeah, 2 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation:
> 
> 
> _If you are an Annual Passholder and have a resort reservation, you will be able to reserve up to 14 days at a time. If you are an Annual Passholder with a resort reservation, you will be able to make Disney Park Pass reservations beginning June 22nd. _



2 is insane.   Every AP should be entitled to a full refund or a 1 year extension with the new terms.


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?



That makes no sense. Two of us on our reservation should be able to just use my account.


----------



## jenjersnap

andyman8 said:


> From DisneyWorld.com:



“resort stay...eligibility” could be indication of a rolling window? You are eligible when your resort stay is in the window, maybe?

I just see Monday being, to quote a previous poster, a bloodbath without SOME limit.


----------



## vinotinto

vinotinto said:


> Of course it's going to be next week. I will be at the beach, allegedly tech-free (won't happen). You can all thank me for "soon" being then.


I called it! I'm a the beach all of next week, have a snorkeling day off cays scheduled for Monday, and I just knew that's when this Parks Reservation system will drop. Oh, and now we need to make it on the phones on the desktop version. Peachy. Would it be too much to ask that they open up at 7 am so I can get this done before I need to be without cell signal?


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> That isn't room window, it is ticket eligibility window.  What the hell is ticket eligibility window when all tickets are good right now for over a year?


I believe that refers to APs (i.e. you can't book all the way through September 2021 if your AP expires in July 2021) and any special tickets like Discover Disney tickets (which can only be used through the end of this September).


Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think the Sept 2021 date is there to let people know this system is going to be around until then,,,not that everyone is booking all at once.
> 
> I know we have to wait for official emails, but  I don’t think this is meant that it opens all at once.


It's certainly possible. I want to say it surprised me to see them discussing September 2021 at all, but at this point, I don't think there's a lot Disney can do that truly surprise most of us. I don't think the system could handle everybody at once.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think the Sept 2021 date is there to let people know this system is going to be around until then,,,not that everyone is booking all at once.
> 
> I know we have to wait for official emails, but  I don’t think this is meant that it opens all at once.



Probably not all at once. I don’t think 2021 would open until at the very earliest ticket or package sales start up.

However they said you will be able to see park availability before you buy tickets and reserve when purchased. That leads me to believe it won’t be limited to a short window given that they would then have to limit sales and bookings.


----------



## Brianstl

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


So young children need their own account?


----------



## npatellye

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


That sounds like an odd move for Disney. What happens with kids or for those whose spouses/partners make all of the plans and reservations? My kids are 7 and 4 and would have zero clue what to do. My husband would just tell me to handle his account anyway since he doesn’t care to plan.


----------



## Sandiz08

vinotinto said:


> I called it! I'm a the beach all of next week, have a snorkeling day off cays scheduled for Monday, and I just knew that's when this Parks Reservation system will drop. Oh, and now we need to make it on the phones on the desktop version. Peachy. Would it be too much to ask that they open up at 7 am so I can get this done before I need to be without cell signal?


I will be in the woods on a camping trip  , Monday morning lol.


----------



## emilymad

Farro said:


> That makes no sense. Two of us on our reservation should be able to just use my account.



Agreed!  I have DH on my account with our APs. How do I move his AP even if I want to make him his own account?  (Which I don't)


----------



## Spridell

npatellye said:


> That sounds like an odd move for Disney. What happens with kids or for those whose spouses/partners make all of the plans and reservations? My kids are 7 and 4 and would have zero clue what to do. My husband would just tell me to handle his account anyway since he doesn’t care to plan.



This is just what he said today in his video.  Maybe its misinformation?..................................


----------



## rteetz

little_orange_bird said:


> thank you so much for clarifying. So if we renew our current passes we should be able to attempt to reserve a spot at the parks?


I think so


----------



## chicagoshannon

I really hope that 2 day rule for Ap's doesn't last long.  The 7 day limit for FP+ was hard enough!  We often stay offsite at Bonnet Creek so traveling from IL and only getting 2 days is awful!  At least with FP we had 7 and could still go to a park without having FP.

I'm going to try to not worry about it as the first time it will be an issue for us in next April.


----------



## andyman8

I will also reiterate that everyone should pack your (virtual) patience on Monday morning. Even if they limit the reservation window, it's going to be an IT nightmare.


----------



## Marionnette

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


That just doesn’t sound right. Everyone? Every child, computer-addled spouse and techno-challenged great-grandparent is going to need their own MDE account? My family is in serious trouble.


----------



## AmberMV

@andyman8 do you know anything about future room discounts or are those gone forever?


----------



## Rxdr2013

vinotinto said:


> yeah, 2 days without a resort reservation or 14 days with a resort reservation:
> 
> 
> _If you are an Annual Passholder and have a resort reservation, you will be able to reserve up to 14 days at a time. If you are an Annual Passholder with a resort reservation, you will be able to make Disney Park Pass reservations beginning June 22nd. _


Whew I have exactly 14 days of park days between my july and september trips.


----------



## Spaceguy55

AmberMV said:


> 2 forever?  Or 2 per...30 days?


Maybe a rolling 2 based on availability ???


----------



## NJlauren

Ugh is it confirmed only on desk top, no app to make the reservations?

Sorry this thread moves FAST


----------



## glocker

andyman8 said:


> From DisneyWorld.com:


Believe what you want. I'm providing information that was given to me by a CM. I will be making my reservations on Monday, as my trip is in three weeks. I would bet money that those who have vacations in 2021 are going to assist in crashing the system, AND will be mightily disappointed come Monday when they find out their booking window has not begun.


----------



## Sandiz08

Marionnette said:


> That just doesn’t sound right. Everyone? Every child, computer-addled spouse and techno-challenged great-grandparent is going to need their own MDE account? My family is in serious trouble.


I would think they just need to be on your friends and family list, a 3 year old and a baby with an email.


----------



## JacknSally

kverdon said:


> I would test to make sure going to MDE in a browser does not force open the app.



*You'll need to turn your phone sideways (landscape) to force it to stay in browser mode and not open the app.*


----------



## LSUmiss

Funfire240 said:


> My problem with this though is having reduced time in the park.  If the park is open from say 9-7 what would the time slots be?  I see for our local zoo and even some Cedar Fair parks that they are every half hour for the first few hours.  I don't want to pay full price for a ticket but then not be able to get in until noon or after for example. It will be interesting to see how this is all laid out and is really making me rethink our fall trip and if it's worth the cost to us.


I definitely understand this for probably most ppl. But this is something that probably won’t be a big deal for us.  We never spend the whole day in the parks anymore b/c DS is 2 & still needs a nap.  And for us it should be better b/c DS doesn’t tolerate long security & entry lines.


----------



## rteetz

Has this been posted here yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274048346559111168


----------



## Spridell

Here is Petes video from today saying everyone MUST have their own MDE account.

unless i am hearing this wrong?


----------



## JacknSally

NJlauren said:


> Ugh is it confirmed only on desk top, no app to make the reservations?
> 
> Sorry this thread moves FAST



*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274044439636226048*


----------



## BrianR

npatellye said:


> That sounds like an odd move for Disney. What happens with kids or for those whose spouses/partners make all of the plans and reservations? My kids are 7 and 4 and would have zero clue what to do. My husband would just tell me to handle his account anyway since he doesn’t care to plan.


Yeah that makes no sense.  I mean I manage my kids in MDE now with their APs and everything else.  There's nothing to indicate in the systems that this would change.


----------



## constanze

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


A MOD on another board said that is NOT the case...and removed the comment so there wouldn't be any confusion...


----------



## npatellye

Spridell said:


> This is just what he said today in his video.  Maybe its misinformation?..................................


He’s probably right since I know nothing lol. But it still seems odd to ask kids to have their own account. My kids don’t even know how to navigate a computer. Should be interesting!


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> 2 forever?  Or 2 per...30 days?


I think forever. Meaning you can have 2 at once. Once you use one of them. You can make another.


----------



## NJlauren

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274044439636226048*


Thank you!  Ok not ideally but not horrible


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


Kids?


----------



## HorizonOne

AmberMV said:


> 2 forever?  Or 2 per...30 days?



Prior to covid..... you could only have two reservations total.  Now you did have the ability to go into the park without a reservation on a non busy day, like mid week (Mon -Thu ) for example.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> 2 forever?  Or 2 per...30 days?


or 2 at a time.  Once one day is used, maybe you can then try to reserve another day - like a rolling system for APs????


----------



## koszmok

Farro said:


> I don't have tickets for 2021 and we can't buy yet. I'll have to call and see how much my room-rate will go up if I have to make my room only a package.
> 
> I'm not sure how much they will increase GDT for next year, I feel like it will be a lot.




I think I just figured it out but it took me 3 hours or so.... I posted something similar

I think for now no ticket is available for purchase neither for 2020 not 2021.

From 06/28 everyone should be able to book package for next year. I assume ticket only too....

However If someone has "Ticket only reservation" should be able to reserve park from 06/28 until  09/26/2021

And here comes the interesting part:

"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations "


SO If you have a room only for 2021 they GIVE  YOU EXTRA 4 DAYS  from the June 24 till June 28 to buy a ticket ( I think you can call TA to buy ticket only and not necessary must be modify to package) and make reservation until  09/26/2021.

They make you commit to buy a ticket too but you have a couple of day extra time to pick your dates.... until folks with ticket only can reserve


I think


----------



## HorizonOne

Bibbobboo2u said:


> or 2 at a time.  Once one day is used, maybe you can then try to reserve another day - like a rolling system for APs????




2 at a time, like a rolling system.  So perhaps you would make a reservation for Friday and Saturday when the park was busy but still have the ability to go in without a reservation mid week when it was not busy.  So the reservation system was being used on the busy days.

Yes, as you use one reservation, you can make another.  Just the max you could have at one time was 2.


----------



## vinotinto

Spridell said:


> Here is Petes video from today saying everyone MUST have their own MDE account.
> 
> unless i am hearing this wrong?


He definitely says it: "the days of mom being the one with the My Disney Experience Account are over."

That's crazy. How do we get everyone that has been in my account since the inception of MDE, and currently have tickets and APs linked to all get their own account?


----------



## Farro

koszmok said:


> "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations "
> 
> 
> *SO If you have a room only for 2021 they GIVE  YOU EXTRA 4 DAYS  from the June 24 till June 28 to buy a ticket ( I think you can call TA to buy ticket only and not necessary must be modify to package) and make reservation until  09/26/2021.*
> 
> They make you commit to buy a ticket too but you have a couple of day extra time to pick your dates.... until folks with ticket only can reserve
> 
> 
> I think



Yeah but my issue is it's just not in the finances to drop the cash on tickets for next year in the next few weeks. I can switch to a package to pay it off, but then my room-rate increases. But Disney wins!

Again, I'll just keep my reservation, see what availability for parks looks like when I'm ready to buy tickets and make a decision if we are going then.


----------



## New Mouse

Marionnette said:


> That just doesn’t sound right. Everyone? Every child, computer-addled spouse and techno-challenged great-grandparent is going to need their own MDE account? My family is in serious trouble.



If true, Disney learned literally nothing from their bungled roll out of MDE


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?



*nervous laughter nervous laughter nervous laughter*

There are usually about 10/11 of us traveling together and only 3 of us have MDE. I book everything for everyone. The rest are children or adults who want nothing to do with MDE (especially my parents).


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> I think so


Would you kindly check on what people are talking about regarding Pete saying everyone needs their own MDE account. I always make all the plans, FP, reservations for my family, so I am very confused by this. All 5 of our tickets are linked on my account. Help?


----------



## AmberMV

Ok so I don't think I've seen this addressed yet...um...is the "value" in an AP the single factor of possibly getting to reserve a park day if anything is left after resort guests?  Am I missing something?  Are they giving us a year for free to make up for the cost?  Seriously...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

No way they require kids to have their own MDE account. Most terms and conditions for anything requires you to be at least 13 years old.


----------



## skeeter31

HorizonOne said:


> 2 at a time, like a rolling system.  So perhaps you would make a reservation for Friday and Saturday when the park was busy but still have the ability to go in without a reservation mid week when it was not busy.  So the reservation system was being used on the busy days.
> 
> Yes, as you use one reservation, you can make another.  Just the max you could have at one time was 2.


I highly doubt there is going to be any “ability to go in without a reservation” for the foreseeable future. Disney is doing this to know how many people will be in their parks. You will need a reservation to enter a park. Without a reservation, no entrance.

Now for your example, the AP holder would have to make reservations for their first 2 days, then as they use each day they can book a future day.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> @andyman8 do you know anything about future room discounts or are those gone forever?


I know this is kind of an annoying answer but I firmly believe they're taking a wait and see approach on many things, including discounts. Discounts are all about driving new bookings, and we're still a few weeks out at least until new bookings are permitted. Like what we were talking about with APs, it will all depend on what park availability looks like. I can tell you that guests who were _booked with a room discount_ for the resorts-only period who opted to modify their reservation were offered a slight discount (maybe 20%) on their new booking. It was done quietly though, so I think if there are any discounts to be had later this year, we won't be seeing them for some time.


NJlauren said:


> Ugh is it confirmed only on desk top, no app to make the reservations?


On Monday, if possible, I'd highly recommend using a desktop computer if possible (given the amount of demand that will be on the system), but I'd imagine m.disneyworld.com (their mobile site) will also have access to the system. Not confirmed yet (just no MDE).


glocker said:


> Believe what you want. I'm providing information that was given to me by a CM. I will be making my reservations on Monday, as my trip is in three weeks. I would bet money that those who have vacations in 2021 are going to assist in crashing the system, AND will be mightily disappointed come Monday when they find out their booking window has not begun.


I'm not saying you're wrong; it's certainly possible but we don't know. If you ask another CM, you'd probably get a different answer.  I don't think it's fair to go after those with late 2020 and 2021 reservations if Disney doesn't provide any additional communication. If Disney doesn't clarify, then I don't blame anyone with tickets and a reservation for 2020 or 2021 for logging on to try to make a reservation. Now, if Disney does come out and say it will only be for a shorter window and those people are just logging on because they want to "see the system" or "practice," then you have a legitimate gripe. If Disney doesn't provide any additional communication, any crash is on Disney, not them. I do think they will provide quite a bit more info this weekend though.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

There’s no way everyone has to have a MDE account. There just needs to be a ticket and a reservation linked to every individual on your list. You can calm down. Your one year and great great grandmother doesn’t need an mde account.


----------



## HorizonOne

New Mouse said:


> If true, Disney learned literally nothing from their bungled roll out of MDE




I manage my dad's AP on my own MDE.  You just have to link the AP to your own account.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Spridell said:


> Here is Petes video from today saying everyone MUST have their own MDE account.
> 
> unless i am hearing this wrong?



He said it.  I think he was wrong.  It don't see where it says that.  You have to be in someone's account not have your own account.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:

*BE AMONG THE FIRST*

Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.

‌

Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.

‌


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> Would you kindly check on what people are talking about regarding Pete saying everyone needs their own MDE account. I always make all the plans, FP, reservations for my family, so I am very confused by this. All 5 of our tickets are linked on my account. Help?


I don’t see why you wouldn’t be fine. Obviously the more people that have it on their phones probably the better but a five year old isn’t going to have their own account or phone so


----------



## Dulcee

Jjbbllfrg said:


> There’s no way everyone has to have a MDE account. There just needs to be a ticket and a reservation linked to every individual on your list. You can calm down. Your one year and great great grandmother doesn’t need an mde account.



This. If you log in to MDE and your travel party is there with tickets attached to their name, you are good.

The problem is if you have tickets not linked to a name.


----------



## Marionnette

Spridell said:


> Here is Petes video from today saying everyone MUST have their own MDE account.
> 
> unless i am hearing this wrong?


You didn’t hear wrong. He definitely said that the days of Mom managing everyone under her MDE are over...at least for now.

I still don’t think it makes sense.


----------



## Alana20

Just got an email saying I can book park reservations on June 22nd. I have a early August package. It’s a family suite at AOA so I guess the resort part is still unknown but at least I got the “priority access” email.


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> He definitely says it: "the days of mom being the one with the My Disney Experience Account are over."
> 
> That's crazy. How do we get everyone that has been in my account since the inception of MDE, and currently have tickets and APs linked to all get their own account?



I had 2 family members that did not have their own MDE accounts and I literally just made accounts for them.  Real PIA if you ask me


----------



## MrsBooch

Beachmom0317 said:


> Can I also add DVC room only members to that list lol we don’t have AP but only DVC room booked through our membership and I have no idea where we fall since my points reservation isn’t a package



this is my situation.



rpb718 said:


> I'm thinking when folks currently with set resort stays without tickets are finally able to get them and try for park reservations, especially during the reduced capacity period, there might be issues.
> 
> For example: if someone already has a week long resort stay over the next few months from Tuesday to the following Tuesday and are finally able to get tix and then do park reservations, they could have issues getting anything on their particular weekend days due to locals / APs eating those up.  Just throwing this out.



I have a resort reservation for thanksgiving week - no tickets yet because I wait until closer to FP time - so we never bought them prior to the lockdown.
If hypothetically, i'm able to buy tickets with everyone else when they open that "later this summer" for 2020 - won't that week already have been reserved by everyone who already had tickets? 
There is NO WAY we are going to be able to touch a park in 2020 if we didnt already buy tickets at this point. 

I had a conference call and like 15 pages populated between when i started writing this and now - has there been additional clarification on this specific scenario?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Ok so I don't think I've seen this addressed yet...um...is the "value" in an AP the single factor of possibly getting to reserve a park day if anything is left after resort guests?  Am I missing something?  Are they giving us a year for free to make up for the cost?  Seriously...



It’s still possible booking a park reservation outside of right after it opens is as simple as a day of muppets FP+ was, and APs aren’t really shut out.


----------



## Leigh L

Spridell said:


> Here is Petes video from today saying everyone MUST have their own MDE account.
> 
> unless i am hearing this wrong?


That's what I'm hearing too.

But *if* this is the case, that's going to snowball into other issues. Last I knew, to remove someone off your MDE and create their own needs Disney IT to intervene, you can't do it yourself. We had some glitch a year or two ago and Disney IT needed to separate DH from my account.

ALSO, as I was typing this, just got the reservation email! Mine states since I have resort and tickets I can book on Monday (Mid-August dates)


----------



## Racheldb

Just got an email from Disney Destinations (I'm booked for July 14-21)





​We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
‌
*BE AMONG THE FIRST*
Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
‌
Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
‌
*A PHASED REOPENING*
As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
‌
*TICKET OPTIONS*
Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
‌

We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional*to learn more.

‌

Hope to see you real soon!​


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disneyland-union-demands-theme-parks-dont-reopen-on-july-17th/


----------



## A2DisneyMom

“Soon” just hit my inbox as well.  June 22.


----------



## Searc

vinotinto said:


> He definitely says it: "the days of mom being the one with the My Disney Experience Account are over."
> 
> That's crazy. How do we get everyone that has been in my account since the inception of MDE, and currently have tickets and APs linked to all get their own account?


Disney can only mine so much data from one account.


----------



## Yooperroo

I got an email letting me know I can book Monday morning. I have a split stay beginning July 10-27 that's at ASM and CBR. Edited to add the only tickets I have linked are AP vouchers


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌



And there you go.

Phone CMs are often wrong. Shocking.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061771960180742


----------



## Broncho52

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


I got a email from Disney for my Nov stay saying I can start booking Monday.  So this is not correct.


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌


I also got the email, but it doesn't say anything new than what has been posted on their website and in DPB, like at what time do reservations open.


----------



## Stefne

.Got my email for a late November stay.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061935470927877


----------



## Searc

Honest to god, it should not be this hard to figure out what the next steps are for people either already booked or looking to book. Information needs to be concise, precise and not cause thousands of questions, which this dribble of information is doing. The way this is being done is pathetic and shameful.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061771960180742



Hey that includes APs who would be blacked out, right? Nice of them.


----------



## Spridell

Leigh L said:


> That's what I'm hearing too.
> 
> But *if* this is the case, that's going to snowball into other issues. Last I knew, to remove someone off your MDE and create their own needs Disney IT to intervene, you can't do it yourself.
> 
> ALSO, as I was typing this, just got the reservation email! Mine states since I have resort and tickets I can book on Monday.



DO NOT remove them from your account.  

Make a new account with their exact information and then u link them in the MDE.

That is what I did and it worked fine


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just got it too - have reservations in Oct and Dec


----------



## constanze

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌


I just got it too---My trip is July 19th...


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Just got my email and I’m July 16th!


----------



## lluv3971

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌


I just got this too! Our reservation is for March 2021 at YC.


----------



## fla4fun

No email yet, but I generally get them later than everyone else here . . .


----------



## Ninjagrrl

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


How do you like your crow served?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Leigh L said:


> That's what I'm hearing too.
> 
> But *if* this is the case, that's going to snowball into other issues. Last I knew, to remove someone off your MDE and create their own needs Disney IT to intervene, you can't do it yourself. We had some glitch a year or two ago and Disney IT needed to separate DH from my account.
> 
> ALSO, as I was typing this, just got the reservation email! Mine states since I have resort and tickets I can book on Monday (Mid-August dates)


Where does it State that everyone need there own account


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061771960180742





rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274061935470927877


This is the best news I've seen in a while.  I'm stoked I can go to the preview with my Weekday AP!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Content of e-mail on reservation system (received 3:24pm EST):

We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.


‌


*BE AMONG THE FIRST*


Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.


‌


Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.


‌


*A PHASED REOPENING*


As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.


‌


*TICKET OPTIONS*


Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.


‌




We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.



‌




Hope to see you real soon!



‌


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273873666846142465


----------



## amelia18

I’m not putting much stock in these emails honestly, because I got one calling me an existing ticket holder...and I have no tickets. That would be a little misleading, if I didn’t know any better.


----------



## woody337

I figured out how they are going to handle the Value resorts reservations!!!! LOL They are going to get us excited about being able to actually let us into parts with reservations, during that happiness they will drop the bad news of us moving at our expense. With us having reservations we will then feel almost guilty for not paying extra to go........... I know this is a long shot but it just popped in my head. Just ignore me.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I beleive the 2 day rule is going to tick off anybody that would want to stay offsite...plus no word or time frame for what's open for onsite is just going to add to the uncertainty...which explains the good neighbor news.


----------



## Llama mama

Marionnette said:


> You didn’t hear wrong. He definitely said that the days of Mom managing everyone under her MDE are over...at least for now.
> 
> I still don’t think it makes sense.


Wait so children need their own account?


----------



## Farro

constanze said:


> I just got it too---My trip is July 19th...





Jjbbllfrg said:


> Just got my email and I’m July 16th!





lluv3971 said:


> I just got this too! Our reservation is for March 2021 at YC.





fla4fun said:


> No email yet, but I generally get them later than everyone else here . . .



Yeah, I got it too.

Except I don't have a ticket!


----------



## Rxdr2013

Yay...Now where are my emails! For reservation system and AP previews!


----------



## JacknSally

*Just got the email. My stay is 11/30-12/5. I have a DVC rental with no tickets for 11/30, and a room + parkhopper package for 12/1-12/5. *


----------



## VeronicaZS

Spridell said:


> With regards to MDE and family and friends having their own account.........
> 
> Pete said in his video today EVERYONE must have their own account now going forward.  No more just adding friends and family.  They ALL must have their own account
> 
> Do we have this confirmed yet?


Kids too?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274063276410834944


----------



## Ninjagrrl

rteetz said:


>


I don't even like electric umbrella that much but I'm going to easy they're when I go just so I can say I was there.


----------



## Searc

Spridell said:


> DO NOT remove them from your account.
> 
> Make a new account with their exact information and then u link them in the MDE.
> 
> That is what I did and it worked fine


I wouldn't do anything to MDE right now, as you're potentially setting yourself up for an IT disaster (even more than normal) come Monday.


----------



## glocker

andyman8 said:


> I know this is kind of an annoying answer but I firmly believe they're taking a wait and see approach on many things, including discounts. Discounts are all about driving new bookings, and we're still a few weeks out at least until new bookings are permitted. Like what we were talking about with APs, it will all depend on what park availability looks like. I can tell you that guests who were _booked with a room discount_ for the resorts-only period who opted to modify their reservation were offered a slight discount (maybe 20%) on their new booking. It was done quietly though, so I think if there are any discounts to be had later this year, we won't be seeing them for some time.
> 
> On Monday, if possible, I'd highly recommend using a desktop computer if possible (given the amount of demand that will be on the system), but I'd imagine m.disneyworld.com (their mobile site) will also have access to the system. Not confirmed yet (just no MDE).
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong; it's certainly possible but we don't know. If you ask another CM, you'd probably get a different answer.  I don't think it's fair to go after those with late 2020 and 2021 reservations if Disney doesn't provide any additional communication. If Disney doesn't clarify, then I don't blame anyone with tickets and a reservation for 2020 or 2021 for logging on to try to make a reservation. Now, if Disney does come out and say it will only be for a shorter window and those people are just logging on because they want to "see the system" or "practice," then you have a legitimate gripe. If Disney doesn't provide any additional communication, any crash is on Disney, not them. I do think they will provide quite a bit more info this weekend though.


Sorry if it came across as me "going after" vacationers in late 2020/2021. Not my intention. I agree that this is a Disney created issue 100%. Their communication has, and continues to be, abysmal. However, I am frustrated with people who are being super reactionary and illogical. I hope for everyone's sake that Disney gets their  together, and soon.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

My AP expires on 3/28 with the extension. If I want to book a trip for May 2021 when reservations open again, how am I going to make park reservations with an AP that will have expired by May.. but I can’t renew it until the AP expires.  Honestly wondering if this is the end of annual passes. Unless I’m missing something this doesn’t make any sense to me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Llama mama said:


> Wait so children need their own account?




I have not seen that anywhere. I have no idea what Pete is talking about.


----------



## disneydreamer1970

woody337 said:


> I figured out how they are going to handle the Value resorts reservations!!!! LOL They are going to get us excited about being able to actually let us into parts with reservations, during that happiness they will drop the bad news of us moving at our expense. With us having reservations we will then feel almost guilty for not paying extra to go........... I know this is a long shot but it just popped in my head. Just ignore me.



I would literally cry.....The waiting on this is the worst!  Just let us know already!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


>


You can "_Taverne_" Electric Umbrella all that you want, but it won't change the fact that it's the worst QS at Epcot.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

woody337 said:


> I figured out how they are going to handle the Value resorts reservations!!!! LOL They are going to get us excited about being able to actually let us into parts with reservations, during that happiness they will drop the bad news of us moving at our expense. With us having reservations we will then feel almost guilty for not paying extra to go........... I know this is a long shot but it just popped in my head. Just ignore me.


No - that is what I have actually been thinking all along, especially in light of what "insiders" here have been alluding to about next item to drop about value/mod stays.  I think they will say "we can move you to a deluxe, but you will have to pay the difference."  Hopefully, we will find out s**n!


----------



## Rxdr2013

rteetz said:


>



is this in addition to the already extended passes? (4 months we got on ours extended)


----------



## glocker

Broncho52 said:


> I got a email from Disney for my Nov stay saying I can start booking Monday.  So this is not correct.


Well then Disney is dumber than I thought. They are asking for a tech bloodbath on Monday. I guess you never can trust a CM after all.


----------



## Searc

Ninjagrrl said:


> How do you like your crow served?


Or all the people who try to book park reservations more than 60 days away are in for more disappointment Monday. I think that is more than likely going to be the case.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I wonder if new tickets will become available before my August 24th (GF but now a mystery) stay. That seems pretty far into "later this summer".


We are August 8th


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


>


Monthly payment plan here.

So in ADDITION to the extension for closure, you can either choose to extend 1 extra month, or take refund post-August and cancel the pass.

I guess they think the value of park hopping is worth 1 month's worth of payment? Wooooow.


----------



## rteetz

Rxdr2013 said:


> is this in addition to the already extended passes? (4 months we got on ours extended)


Yes in addition


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> Monthly payment plan here.
> 
> So in ADDITION to the extension for closure, you can either choose to extend 1 extra month, or take refund post-August and cancel the pass.
> 
> I guess they think the value of park hopping is worth 1 month's worth of payment? Wooooow.


They could do nothing I guess


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

rteetz said:


>


and there is the offer to cancel AP and get partial refund.  If someone does this, please let us know how they calculate your refund!!


----------



## Azziefan

Any sign of Disney college program will be happening or cancelled this fall?


----------



## fla4fun

AmberMV said:


> This is the best news I've seen in a while.  I'm stoked I can go to the preview with my Weekday AP!


I am stoked that I am off work those two days, so I might actually get to participate.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Azziefan said:


> Any sign of Disney college program will be happening or cancelled this fall?


Nothing as of yet but I’m not optimistic.


----------



## woody337

disneydreamer1970 said:


> I would literally cry.....The waiting on this is the worst!  Just let us know already!!


Im with you on that


----------



## Grnl706

DGsAtBLT said:


> And there you go.
> 
> Phone CMs are often wrong. Shocking.


Got the same email for a June 2021 booking.


----------



## Searc

amelia18 said:


> I’m not putting much stock in these emails honestly, because I got one calling me an existing ticket holder...and I have no tickets. That would be a little misleading, if I didn’t know any better.


This pathetic roll out gets better...out of curiosity, I checked my email and I received that same email. I have no tickets linked, no AP, no resort booked and my last Disney trip was September of 2019. Yay, Disney IT.


----------



## glocker

Ninjagrrl said:


> How do you like your crow served?


Again, don't shoot the messenger. I guess I should learn two lessons.
1. Never trust anything Disney CMs tell you.
2. Wait for Monday and I may very well be able to ask you that question.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> They could do nothing I guess


Might as well have.


----------



## fla4fun

Searc said:


> This pathetic roll out gets better...out of curiosity, I checked my email and I received that same email. I have no tickets linked, no AP, no resort booked and my last Disney trip was September of 2019. Yay, Disney IT.


Maybe you got my email . . . I haven’t received it yet and have both August and December stays booked, and an AP for tickets.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> This pathetic roll out gets better...out of curiosity, I checked my email and I received that same email. I have no tickets linked, no AP, no resort booked and my last Disney trip was September of 2019. Yay, Disney IT.



I also received passholder info after mine expired.   Still logging in at some point on Monday to see what's what.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


I just got the e-mail to book park reservations beginning June 22, and my trips are in Oct and Dec.


----------



## slothlord

Bibbobboo2u said:


> No - that is what I have actually been thinking all along, especially in light of what "insiders" here have been alluding to about next item to drop about value/mod stays.  I think they will say "we can move you to a deluxe, but you will have to pay the difference."  Hopefully, we will find out s**n!



I just called to check on my July 11th-18th reservation at POP, and was told I would "probably" have to pay the difference.... So basically no update lol


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> Yes in addition


Since I think I may have park hopped with my AP like once in the last decade, this seems pretty nice to me.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> Might as well have.


I’ll take this but maybe just me.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I will not freak out because I don’t have an email yet.
I will not freak out because I don’t have an email yet.
I WILL NOT FREAK OUT BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE AN EMAIL YET


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I was told yesterday on the phone I could cancel my AP and apply for a refund. Makes sense they’re giving this an official option now (I think, if I understand correct). I wish there was an announced date to call by, though I imagine it’s just park opening.

Not my ideal choice, but better than the partial refund they were offering (if they calculate it like I should, it’s 3 extra months for me). Goodbye AP, I guess. It was fun being one for 6 days .


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274064781272657925


----------



## New Mouse

Disney really needs to stop cheaping out and hire more qualified help the deeper they go with this, the more embarassing it becomes.


----------



## FinallyFL

sara_s said:


> Monthly payment plan here.
> 
> So in ADDITION to the extension for closure, you can either choose to extend 1 extra month, or take refund post-August and cancel the pass.
> 
> I guess they think the value of park hopping is worth 1 month's worth of payment? Wooooow.


They seem to be conveniently ignoring the fact that I paid 25% of the ticket up front when opting in to the monthly plan. In addition I purchased an AP in early Nov. that wasn't activated until after Christmas so just stopping the monthly payments doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

glocker said:


> Again, don't shoot the messenger. I guess I should learn two lessons.
> 1. Never trust anything Disney CMs tell you.
> 2. Wait for Monday and I may very well be able to ask you that question.


I literally don't trust anything Disney related until I see it on their website.
Fair is fair.
I prefer my crow roasted and stuffed, in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## Searc

slothlord said:


> I just called to check on my July 11th-18th reservation at POP, and was told I would "probably" have to pay the difference.... So basically no update lol


If that is true and ends up being the case, I would be furious. It wasn't your choice to close the resort where your reservation is, so Disney either needs to make it right by moving you for free or refunding all your money.


----------



## SaintsManiac

From Shannon WDW Prep School:


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> I’ll take this but maybe just me.


I don't even know what to do. Is it worth keeping the AP if we don't even know if we can get resort reservations?

I don't really mind not knowing which park I'll be going to, but I love hopping to wherever I want, when I want. For restaurants, for a random FP, for a festival. It's just the type of vacation we like to do. That and we always resort hop to check out restaurants/bars, decorations, etc. My AP expires 9/20/20, so the extra month in presumably a busy time of year doesn't make a difference.

Makes me sad. I love being an AP but with this many restrictions that will go well into 2021, I don't know if it's worth throwing the money away, especially on a renewal.

ETA: I'm a FL resident Silver passholder - so yeah there's more flexibility in travel except we prefer to stay onsite and stay in the bubble while we're there, and Disney resort stays aren't last-minute plan friendly when you're not trying to break the bank to stay 2 nights. We go with the Silver pass because we don't care about the photo memory maker or going in dead heat of summer/craziness of Christmas).


----------



## andyman8

Has anyone received the AP previews email? If so, can you post it here, like some our doing with the reservations emails?


----------



## chicagoshannon

No email for me yet.  Have both September and December reservations and an AP.

I wonder if we'll get the extra month on our yet to be activated AP.  I would hope so since we won't have the hoppig available to use either.


----------



## leahgoogle

WonderlandisReality said:


> I will not freak out because I don’t have an email yet.
> I will not freak out because I don’t have an email yet.
> I WILL NOT FREAK OUT BECAUSE I DON’T HAVE AN EMAIL YET


I have a Sept 5th package reservation and I have not gotten an e-mail yet either


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was told yesterday on the phone I could cancel my AP and apply for a refund. Makes sense they’re giving this an official option now (I think, if I understand correct). I wish there was an announced date to call by, though I imagine it’s just park opening.
> 
> Not my ideal choice, but better than the partial refund they were offering (if they calculate it like I should, it’s 3 extra months for me). Goodbye AP, I guess. It was fun being one for 6 days .


From the website:
*We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


----------



## marsh0013

So the AP extension of 30 days says it’ll show up in October. What about those of us who currently with the 117 day extension expire before that? Ours expire August 9 now and we have a trip planned Aug 20-30. DVC so we have points we have to use. Thanks Disney.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Bibbobboo2u said:


> From the website:
> *We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*


So......
SOON.
Sounds legit.


----------



## skeeter31

The AP month addition is weird timing as well. Waiting until October to add that month to peoples tickets. What about those of us that have passes that expire between the time parks reopen and October? How do we get that extra month?


----------



## JPM4

I just find it nuts that if you have a resort reservation for next May you have to book your parks on Monday. That is just insanity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Bibbobboo2u said:


> From the website:
> *We will send information in early July with details on how to take action on these options.*



Thank you! Super helpful. Now I get at least a week to be absolutely sure. Maybe they’ll be a vaccine miracle by then


----------



## Searc

Universal is looking better and better.


----------



## JPM4

Ninjagrrl said:


> So......
> SOON.
> Sounds legit.


SOON loves to fight another day!!


----------



## skeeter31

marsh0013 said:


> So the AP extension of 30 days says it’ll show up in October. What about those of us who currently with the 117 day extension expire before that? Ours expire August 9 now and we have a trip planned Aug 20-30. DVC so we have points we have to use. Thanks Disney.


Great minds think alike apparently! 
Same boat for us. APs expire 9/2 and we check in 9/6.


----------



## JacknSally

*Sorry if this was already posted. New info for APs on the site - important dates chart includes preview dates.

Also - 
"All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to 3 days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay. All reservations are subject to availability and applicable pass blockout dates."

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/*


----------



## SaintsManiac

JPM4 said:


> I just find it nuts that if you have a resort reservation for next May you have to book your parks on Monday. That is just insanity.



You don’t have to. We don’t even know for sure if we can.


----------



## Rxdr2013

JPM4 said:


> I just find it nuts that if you have a resort reservation for next May you have to book your parks on Monday. That is just insanity.


agree the system is going to crash!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JPM4 said:


> I just find it nuts that if you have a resort reservation for next May you have to book your parks on Monday. That is just insanity.



Not have to, you can. Maybe.

If capacity is still limited in May to the point of needing to book park days nearly a year out, we have major problems on our hands.


----------



## woody337

Searc said:


> Universal is looking better and better.


If my hotel gets cancelled instead of being moved or I cant use all of my 5 day park tickets i'll jump on my reservation at Cabana Bay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sara_s said:


> I don't even know what to do. Is it worth keeping the AP if we don't even know if we can get resort reservations?
> 
> I don't really mind not knowing which park I'll be going to, but I love hopping to wherever I want, when I want. For restaurants, for a random FP, for a festival. It's just the type of vacation we like to do. That and we always resort hop to check out restaurants/bars, decorations, etc. My AP expires 9/20/20, so the extra month in presumably a busy time of year doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Makes me sad. I love being an AP but with this many restrictions that will go well into 2021, I don't know if it's worth throwing the money away, especially on a renewal.



It just hard to know how to evaluate until we see how challenging getting a reservation is.  Like I am sure for that first week it will be tough, but after a while maybe it really won't be a big deal to get a reservation with little notice for APs, but we just don't know


----------



## skeeter31

JPM4 said:


> I just find it nuts that if you have a resort reservation for next May you have to book your parks on Monday. That is just insanity.


Just remember, park reservations for 2021 are not going to be as big of an issue as park reservations for the rest of 2020. MK reaches capacity 3 times a year (maybe). In a normal world (and judging from the fact that they’re selling tickets for 2021 they’re operating on a normal basis) you would be able to get park reservations day of for any park. It’s 2020 that’s going to be the issue with reduced capacity.


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone received the AP previews email? If so, can you post it here, like some our doing with the reservations emails?


I am still concerned about everyone needing a MDE account when I have all tickets linked in my account. I am scared I will mess something out. I thought it would be set up like fast passes, I always made them for everyone. Don’t want to mess things up before Monday.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Rxdr2013 said:


> agree the system is going to crash!



Yeah, its going to crash from cancelations


----------



## Sunnywho

It makes sense that they are taking park reservations for all dates at this time. Then when they reopen dated ticket sales, they can safely include a park reservation with the ticket sale. There are time periods like Christmas that may be full up depending on limited capacity and demand.


----------



## abja09

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Content of e-mail on reservation system (received 3:24pm EST):
> 
> We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> *A PHASED REOPENING*
> 
> 
> As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> *TICKET OPTIONS*
> 
> 
> Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> ‌
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you real soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ‌


I received  the email too for my September stay at BWV but I actually do not have tickets. I have a one day ghost ticket for me and my son that has been on my MDE  for almost 5 years now. It’s not actually a valid ticket but guess Disney is seeing it as an active ticket. I’m may try to book with it on Monday and see what happens.


----------



## Doingitagain

Sandisw said:


> Honestly, I think the Sept 2021 date is there to let people know this system is going to be around until then,,,not that everyone is booking all at once.
> 
> I know we have to wait for official emails, but  I don’t think this is meant that it opens all at once.


IMO, they are going out to Sept 2021 to avoid the October 2021 50th anniversary rush.  Also, IMO, going forward you will be able to reserve park reservations when you buy tickets.  That makes Monday a mad rush, since so many people have tickets and will want reservations all at once.

Also, even though DVC members can't book rooms until 11 months out, they can still buy tickets and get park reservations if they want.  This limitation of having a resort reservation to book park reservations is just this initial period.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Ninjagrrl said:


> So......
> SOON.
> Sounds legit.


At least they said July and not "soon" - think they have gotten our message about that word??


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yeah, its going to crash from cancelations


Lol


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274067808062668800


----------



## Llama mama

So do we know if children need separate MDE accounts? This doesn’t sound correct.  
If they have tickets and are listed on my account and are under 18 , we should good.


----------



## koszmok

Searc said:


> If that is true and ends up being the case, I would be furious. It wasn't your choice to close the resort where your reservation is, so Disney either needs to make it right by moving you for free or refunding all your money.



So I know it`s  unique to have a 20 nights onsite reservation but I do have it. In a Value. For the 20 night paying the extra to stay in a DVC or Deluxe resort I think would cover 3-4 years worth of AP at least.

So it would be a devastating news not a disappointing one ....


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274069355928662016


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

So 7amEST is the time to be on our web browser/pc correct?

Also, what about dining? I think that’s just as, if not more crucial?!?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274069355928662016


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274067808062668800


No AP preview for Epcot and DHS?


----------



## rteetz

Nightmarefandom said:


> No AP preview for Epcot and DHS?


Doesn’t appear so.


----------



## Rxdr2013

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274067808062668800


no ap previews for epcot or hs? HAHA someone else asked too


----------



## Doingitagain

I noticed Twitter is now updated to show that AP can make theme park reservations for up to *3* park reservations at a time.


----------



## JPM4

So what’s the betting odds for Monday? We getting Stitch ate the page or Donald having to duck out. Or are we getting the ole standby of space mountain in orbit? Place your bets people!


----------



## I_love_Cruising

No email for me yet. I have a hotel and hopper package for november.

Are these emails from Disney directly? Even if I'm booked with a TA?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274070570276020224


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?


Well find out Monday unless someone gets clarification before then!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

JPM4 said:


> So what’s the betting odds for Monday? We getting Stitch ate the page or Donald having to duck out. Or are we getting the ole standby of space mountain in orbit? Place your bets people!


I'm going with the Millennium Falcon one. Just to be different.


----------



## SarahC97

JPM4 said:


> So what’s the betting odds for Monday? We getting Stitch ate the page or Donald having to duck out. Or are we getting the ole standby of space mountain in orbit? Place your bets people!


Let's hope it's space mountain in orbit!


----------



## TropicalDIS

Sunnywho said:


> It makes sense that they are taking park reservations for all dates at this time. Then when they reopen dated ticket sales, they can safely include a park reservation with the ticket sale. There are time periods like Christmas that may be full up depending on limited capacity and demand.


This.

Disney has stated that New tickets for 2021 opens up by June 28th. They have also said that when you buy new tickets you can see park availability first. Hence they are doing everything up until Sept 26th 2021 on Monday, and Fri for non resort AP’s, so that when people buy new tickets on June 28th and beyond for 2021 they get as good a picture of park available as possible. I would also imagine that Disney wants the guests who already have tickets for 2021 to have priority over those who haven’t purchased yet. At least that is what they are showing, IMO.

Monday will be nuts.


----------



## constanze

So on Monday...do I just book my park reservations...then call and hope for a "modification" that they credit the difference with the hopper expense that wasn't used?


----------



## JacknSally

I_love_Cruising said:


> No email for me yet. I have a hotel and hopper package for november.
> 
> Are these emails from Disney directly? Even if I'm booked with a TA?



*Yes, I'm booked through Dreams Unlimited for my December dates and I received an email from Disney directly to the email address I use for MDE.*


----------



## woody337

Can anyone imagine the meltdown if people staying at disney cant get into a park and someone staying offsite does??


----------



## RedWhiteandBlugold

So, if guests are reserving 2021 parks a year in advance of their trip, what are our guesses on how easily that reservation is modifiable to a different park (obviously based on availability) if you want to change your plans as your trip gets closer? ADR's and FP+ in the past have always been easily modified if there is availability, so do we think parks will be the same, either switching the park, or moving to a different time slot, or do we think it will be pretty locked in once you make that reservation?


----------



## Hummingbird

What is going to affect my decision on if I keep my Plat AP and take the free month OR Cancel for a refund is HOW the 3 reservations work.

Is it going to be a rolling 3 where I can book another one as soon as I use the first OR will I have to use all 3 before I can book another one like it was with FP+.

Because if it’s the latter I will be canceling and taking the refund. Especially if people are able to book all the way to Sept 2021 because I will def try to book Christmas and NYE so that would only leave me one reservation day to use between now and then.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274067808062668800



Any word on if CMs can bring a guest?


----------



## Searc

woody337 said:


> Can anyone imagine the meltdown if people staying at disney cant get into a park and someone staying offsite does??


You mean kinda like some DVC owners are about the peasants getting to use "their" resorts for the price of a VALUE?!


----------



## gatechfan99

Llama mama said:


> So do we know if children need separate MDE accounts? This doesn’t sound correct.
> If they have tickets and are listed on my account and are under 18 , we should good.


This makes no sense on any level. So my 3 kids, none of whom have email addresses or phones, will all (by Monday) have to have those created with a new MDE account and transfer their APs and resort stay credit to their new account? And then when you get to the park, what? I'm going to have to log in, log out, log in, log out, log in, log out every time we all need to get in the park or use anything related to the ticket?

Oh, and you'd have no idea you need to do this from the Disney website?


----------



## yulilin3

CM preview dates. Each CM can bring up to 3 guests

July 7 & 8: _Magic Kingdom_ Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park
July 13 & 14: _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_ and _EPCOT_
not sure if it was posted already, haven't followed this thread since this morning 
Did I miss something? lol


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

We're platinum APs with 4 trips booked (July/Aug, early Nov, Thanksgiving week, and Jan). Neither DH or I have received a single e-mail yet.


----------



## JPM4

gatechfan99 said:


> This makes no sense on any level. So my 3 kids, none of whom have email addresses or phones, will all (by Monday) have to have those created with a new MDE account and transfer their APs and resort stay credit to their new account? And then when you get to the park, what? I'm going to have to log in, log out, log in, log out, log in, log out every time we all need to get in the park or use anything related to the ticket?
> 
> Oh, and you'd have no idea you need to do this from the Disney website?


Yeah I don’t think the info from Pete was correct. If you try and link a reservation when you’re already on someone else’s it tells you someone already has this reservation. I’m pretty confident all we are gonna need is them in our friends and family list


----------



## dislee1164

I have a reservation July 11-15. Since the 15th is my last day, I have to choose between Epcot or HS  
Do we know if SWGE will be open at HS on day 1?!


----------



## gatechfan99

Has anybody that works on this from Disney ever actually stayed there as a regular guest? Because it certainly seems unlikely. One quick scroll through this points out all these problems that any experienced guest can point out, or shows how poorly worded and vague their information is.


----------



## rteetz

dislee1164 said:


> I have a reservation July 11-15. Since the 15th is my last day, I have to choose between Epcot or HS
> Do we know if SWGE will be open at HS on day 1?!


Cast has been recalled for that area so I don’t see why not.


----------



## Krandor

So when do NBA players get to book their reservations? /s


----------



## jenjersnap

Wow, guess our parkhoppers won‘t qualify for a refund based on that tweet.


----------



## Magical Courtney

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're platinum APs with 4 trips booked (July/Aug, early Nov, Thanksgiving week, and Jan). Neither DH or I have received a single e-mail yet.


The only email I have gotten has been from swan & dolphin. Nothing from Disney about my platinum AP.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So when can people without a vacation package already booked, actually book a vacation? Or hotels? Or Tickets?


----------



## Krandor

dislee1164 said:


> I have a reservation July 11-15. Since the 15th is my last day, I have to choose between Epcot or HS
> Do we know if SWGE will be open at HS on day 1?!



All indications are it will be.  Will all rides, stores, experiences, dining be available?  Not sure on that.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Ninjagrrl

I think he was referring to not having everybody's name on the reservation right away and doing the booking. Because it sounds like from here on out, you will have to choose your days when you're booking your package, and it may be packages only for a bit.
I don't think he literally meant everyone had to have their own MDE. It would be impossible to coordinate... What if you got your reservation for 3 of the 4 members of your party and then your 4 year old child can't get a reservation by the time you get to their account?
No way.


----------



## marsh0013

Not sure if I’ve seen this discussed. Without the water parks, those of us with Platinum Plus APs get extra screwed don’t we. I know premier passes we’re extended based on DL opening date. Shouldn’t Plat Plus get some extra compensation? Maybe some single day water park tix for when those open? I’ve gotta call anyway to find out how I get my extra month since our passes expire before October and we need them to book for our actual trip.


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind, I see this was already posted!*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Really wondering about 3rd party hoppers. My situation is unique and I do believe hopping will return by the spring, but I am a little nervous about it.


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> Really wondering about 3rd party hoppers. My situation is unique and I do believe hopping will return by the spring, but I am a little nervous about it.



Me too, but my trip is end of August.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Saw they added something to the learn more page:
*Merchandise Locations*
 In merchandise locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort, Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items, with some modifications to the shopping experience that will help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

*New Product Launches:* New collection product launches and limited-edition merchandise will not be available for in-person purchases at Walt Disney World Resort until further notice. As always, Guests can find these items on shopDisney, subject to availability.


----------



## johnnyr

Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.


----------



## TropicalDIS

RedWhiteandBlugold said:


> So, if guests are reserving 2021 parks a year in advance of their trip, what are our guesses on how easily that reservation is modifiable to a different park (obviously based on availability) if you want to change your plans as your trip gets closer? ADR's and FP+ in the past have always been easily modified if there is availability, so do we think parks will be the same, either switching the park, or moving to a different time slot, or do we think it will be pretty locked in once you make that reservation?



id guess easily changed depending on availability. There will probably be a set time when you can’t change. I.e. 24/48/72 hrs before your scheduled day.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

When are new ticket sales available?

Currently DH's platinum AP expires Oct 27, 2020. We have resort reservations in Nov (x2) and January, and had wanted to book Feb, 2021 also. I'm freaked out that we won't be able to renew DH's AP before August 28, 2020 (60 days before Oct 27), and that by then the park reservations will be booked up. Would we be able to buy him a regular multi-day park ticket (or a couple) and so we can make park reservations, and then upgrade that ticket (/ those tickets) to an AP renewal later?


----------



## Llama mama

gatechfan99 said:


> This makes no sense on any level. So my 3 kids, none of whom have email addresses or phones, will all (by Monday) have to have those created with a new MDE account and transfer their APs and resort stay credit to their new account? And then when you get to the park, what? I'm going to have to log in, log out, log in, log out, log in, log out every time we all need to get in the park or use anything related to the ticket?
> 
> Oh, and you'd have no idea you need to do this from the Disney website?


That’s exactly what I thought. Earlier on this thread multiple people stated Pete said can’t all be under moms account. I would think children on the account would be fine.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

Llama mama said:


> So do we know if children need separate MDE accounts? This doesn’t sound correct.
> If they have tickets and are listed on my account and are under 18 , we should good.


From what I read I understand it to be similar to when you create your party from your Friends and Family list when making Fast Passes, so you will be able to create your party and then reserve the date & park for everyone at the same time.


----------



## TropicalDIS

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.


Yes there will be.


----------



## fla4fun

I just got the passholder email.  Still waiting for the park reservation email.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> When are new ticket sales available?
> 
> Currently DH's platinum AP expires Oct 27, 2020. We have resort reservations in Nov (x2) and January, and had wanted to book Feb, 2021 also. I'm freaked out that we won't be able to renew DH's AP before August 28, 2020 (60 days before Oct 27), and that by then the park reservations will be booked up. Would we be able to buy him a regular multi-day park ticket (or a couple) and so we can make park reservations, and then upgrade that ticket (/ those tickets) to an AP renewal later?




New tickets sales will happen "later this summer."


----------



## wisteria1019

glocker said:


> Their messaging is pathetic.
> Spring 2021 is NOT booking on Monday. Spoke with DVC CM and was told they will use a rolling window. Everyone with plans beyond the summer needs to chill. No need to worry about getting locked out of parks for dates so far away. They will email you and let you know when your window will open. Monday is for resort guests with linked tickets who are booked for July/August.


I am booked in November and received the email to book on Monday.


----------



## focusondisney

So I still wonder when they are going to tell me about my July 13th YC stay?????


----------



## Llama mama

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> From what I read I understand it to be similar to when you create your party from your Friends and Family list when making Fast Passes, so you will be able to create your party and then reserve the date & park for everyone at the same time.


So if my children have always been in my account they should be fine. I guess I will find out Monday


----------



## Sandisw

vinotinto said:


> He definitely says it: "the days of mom being the one with the My Disney Experience Account are over."
> 
> That's crazy. How do we get everyone that has been in my account since the inception of MDE, and currently have tickets and APs linked to all get their own account?



I do not believe this is accurate,...if you manage and can see the ticket for them, you will be fine,

If someone in your travel party is managed by someone else..then you need to be sure they have their own account and it’s linked to you.


----------



## Krandor

This is all pretty much what I've expected it would look like.  One park with staggered entrance times and a limit on number of AP reservations at a time.  The Magicband thing was a bit of a suprise though I'll admit.  The all the way out till  sep 2021 was a bit of a surprise but did figure going forward you'd buy tickets and make  reservattion together so if you are going to do that makes sence to go on and allow everybody with existing tickets first dibs and then after  that it's just buy ticket - select parks and reservations. 

So a few surprises but overall not a ton different when I expected especially when looking at what other parks were doing.  It's right in line with most everybody else.  Just because disney is more expensive doesn't mean how they need to run things right now is different then most other parks. It sucks but just the way things have to run for theme parks to be able to open and stay open right now.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> I do not believe this is accurate,...if you manage and can see the ticket for them, you will be fine,
> 
> If someone in your travel party is managed by someone else..then you need to be sure they have their own account and it’s linked to you.


I hope so. You need an e-mail account to have an MDE acct, and I'd guess most kids don't have e-mail accounts. Gmail, for instance, has an age limit of 13 years old.


----------



## fla4fun

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.


I don’t think we know that yet, but I am sure a DISer with an AP would be able to check something like that if you can’t.  I personally believe it will be set up like FP, in that if the system doesn’t see a hotel stay and/or valid tickets in your account, it won’t let you into the calendar to see park reservations.


----------



## Hummingbird

Another thing that I just thought about...

Do kids under 3 need reservations? If so, how do we do that if they don’t have tickets since they said you have to have valid park media to make reservations?

sorry if I missed the answer to this already.


----------



## Lumpy1106

jenjersnap said:


> Wow, guess our parkhoppers won‘t qualify for a refund based on that tweet.


Are you talking about Scott Gustin's tweet?  That's not the way I read it.  I read that he is warning you that you need to call and modify your ticket on 6/22 or later if you have a hopper.  I have a "4-park plus waterpark" ticket that I also need to fix.  That's the best info I have found for how to do so, and that includes calling Disney.


----------



## RWinNOLA

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌



I have a DVC reservation with tickets for the first week of opening.  Haven’t received any communication from WDW since the first e-mail announcing reopening and cancellation of FP+ and ADRs.  Weird.


----------



## wombat_5606

I'm sorry to pile on more bad news and I apologize if this has been posted, but I was alerted that the CLIA has announced all cruises from US ports has been suspended until September 15, 2020.

https://cruising.org/news-and-resea...suspension-of-cruise-operations-from-us-ports


----------



## Krandor

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.



Disney siad you can check availability online prior to buying tickets.


----------



## Doingitagain

RWinNOLA said:


> I have a DVC reservation with tickets for the first week of opening.  Haven’t received any communication from WDW since the first e-mail announcing reopening and cancellation of FP+ and ADRs.  Weird.


Me either!  I checked all my communication preferences, and they are fine.  And I did get the first one.


----------



## Sunnywho

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.


Did you count the one month extension that APs are getting for the park hopping being not available? It would be great if your pass expired in January not December.


----------



## Shelleyfs

Am I reading this right that we will get 5 months instead of 4 months if we are paid in full? 

*Reopening Policy Options*

As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
*If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*

You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JPM4 said:


> So what’s the betting odds for Monday? We getting Stitch ate the page or Donald having to duck out. Or are we getting the ole standby of space mountain in orbit? Place your bets people!


My favorite is Big Thunder Mountain!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Shelleyfs said:


> Am I reading this right that we will get 5 months instead of 4 months if we are paid in full?
> 
> *Reopening Policy Options*
> 
> As the Walt Disney World theme parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We are eager to see our cherished Passholders too. We also recognize that Park reservations will change the way that many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering these alternative options to manage your pass.
> *If you are an Annual Passholder that has paid in full, your options include:*
> 
> You will receive a one month extension to your pass (unless you choose one of the alternative options below). This additional month will automatically be processed and visible in your My Disney Experience account in October 2020.
> Alternatively, and in lieu of the one month extension, Passholders who have paid in full may choose to cancel their annual pass and receive a partial refund.




Yes.


----------



## SierraT

I’m so confused.  All I need to know is if they will allow me to re-book or the very least book a room this summer.  I had to reschedule twice and was then cancelled (well, I cancelled so should rephrase).


----------



## Disneysoule

RWinNOLA said:


> I have a DVC reservation with tickets for the first week of opening.  Haven’t received any communication from WDW since the first e-mail announcing reopening and cancellation of FP+ and ADRs.  Weird.


I am in The same boat dvc reservations for end of July and annual pass but no emails yet.  Assuming I get to book a reservation I have a question.  We are debating flying or driving from Massachusetts. We can go either route but wonder what the group thinks is the safer way at this point?


----------



## Shelleyfs

Thank you.  My brain is going in circles like so many of us.


----------



## Sandisw

marsh0013 said:


> So the AP extension of 30 days says it’ll show up in October. What about those of us who currently with the 117 day extension expire before that? Ours expire August 9 now and we have a trip planned Aug 20-30. DVC so we have points we have to use. Thanks Disney.



It wouod show up on the renewal.  If you are not renewing I’d give them a call next week to check.


----------



## WhitneyMB

Mit88 said:


> Thats a big question. Could people purchase APs now and they’d work fine on monday (if they have a resort reservation). Thats a big risk to take without having a definitive answer





skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?





hereforthechurros said:


> Well find out Monday unless someone gets clarification before then!



I talked to three different phone cast members today and they all told me that an annual pass linked to your MDE that had not yet been officially activated would work fine for reservations on Monday. I’m seeing others across the internet being given that answer too, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're platinum APs with 4 trips booked (July/Aug, early Nov, Thanksgiving week, and Jan). Neither DH or I have received a single e-mail yet.


S**N, S**N!!


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> I’m so confused.    All I need to know is if they will allow me to re-book or the very least book a room this summer.  I had to reschedule twice and was then cancelled (well, I cancelled so should rephrase).



Cannot re-book or book at this point.  Coming soon.


----------



## Sandisw

SierraT said:


> I’m so confused.    All I need to know is if they will allow me to re-book or the very least book a room this summer.  I had to reschedule twice and was then cancelled (well, I cancelled so should rephrase).



Basically, no new reservations or tickets will happen until those who have them already have been given a chance to book.

I think anyone wanting to go in 2020 who has no room or ticket, is going to have a tough time.


----------



## fla4fun

Disneysoule said:


> I am I. The same boat dvc reservations for end of July and annual pass but no emails yet.  Assuming I get to book a reservation I have a question.  We are debating flying or driving from Massachusetts. We can go either route but wonder what the group thinks is the safer way at this point?


If it were me, I would drive, because you have more control regarding social distancing and other protective measures.  You don’t have a lot of control over whether an asymptomatic person sits near you on the plane.  It would depend on the airline and how full the plane would be.


----------



## twinmom13

So if you have a resort package with hoppers, you can call and modify the package starting Monday, presumably to remove the hoppers.  If you bought your package before the price increase, does that mean you are rebooked at the higher price and lose the benefit of the lower rate?


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> CM preview dates. Each CM can bring up to 3 guests
> 
> July 7 & 8: _Magic Kingdom_ Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park
> July 13 & 14: _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_ and _EPCOT_
> not sure if it was posted already, haven't followed this thread since this morning
> Did I miss something? lol



I read elsewhere but have not seen on the HUB that only one preview slot will be available for CMs. I'm wondering if that means 1 out of the 4 days or 1 out of the 2 days for MK/AK. Sure would be great to be able to get one for MK or AK and then one for HS or Epcot. I have calmed down quite a bit after seeing all the previews and the fact that they are apparently extending passed by an additional month. Still really want to be there on the 11th but oh well.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


>



Oh great now I gotta pay for photopass. Portrait mode photos look better. I get it though


----------



## Sandisw

Llama mama said:


> So do we know if children need separate MDE accounts? This doesn’t sound correct.
> If they have tickets and are listed on my account and are under 18 , we should good.



I was told no.


----------



## SierraT

Sandisw said:


> Basically, no new reservations or tickets will happen until those who have them already have been given a chance to book.
> 
> I think anyone wanting to go in 2020 who has no room or ticket, is going to have a tough time.



Thanks, that‘s what I thought.  Kinda sad but it’s ok.

It may not necessarily be a bad thing, I’m just looking forward to at the very least seeing the parks opened and people enjoying them again.


----------



## marsh0013

Sandisw said:


> It wouod show up on the renewal.  If you are not renewing I’d give them a call next week to check.



Yeah no interest in renewing. We’re just trying to get one last trip in to make up for a March/April cancellation and use up DVC points. And to make park reservations on Monday, I’ll need it before then. So I have to call. Tried now but keep getting all circuits busy.


----------



## fla4fun

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Oh great now I gotta pay for photopass


Either that, or it’s back to the days of asking a fellow guest to take your photo.  I have taken a lot of photos for other guests over the years, and so long as I can hit the hand sanitizers afterward, would not mind doing it now.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> I read elsewhere but have not seen on the HUB that only one preview slot will be available for CMs. I'm wondering if that means 1 out of the 4 days or 1 out of the 2 days for MK/AK. Sure would be great to be able to get one for MK or AK and then one for HS or Epcot. I have calmed down quite a bit after seeing all the previews and the fact that they are apparently extending passed by an additional month. Still really want to be there on the 11th but oh well.


it says the CM needs to pick one park only per preview so either MK or AK and either DHS or EP
ETA it might just be 1 out of the 4
 Cast Members and up to three (3) additional Guests (or the total number of eligible dependents on your Main Entrance Pass, whichever is higher), to visit one theme park of your choice on one of the following dates:


----------



## vinotinto

JPM4 said:


> So what’s the betting odds for Monday? We getting Stitch ate the page or Donald having to duck out. Or are we getting the ole standby of space mountain in orbit? Place your bets people!


Like this post if you think Space Mountain
Laugh, if you think Donald will have to duck out
Wow, if you think Stitch will eat the page
Love, if you think Disney's amazing graphic artists will create a new Disney IT can't handle it page *just* for Monday's expected debacle!

(BTW, mods, we need an in-post poll feature)!


----------



## johnnyr

Sunnywho said:


> Did you count the one month extension that APs are getting for the park hopping being not available? It would be great if your pass expired in January not December.



My AP was set to expire on 8/29/2020. It was just extended until 12/24/2020. I arrive onsite 12/25/2020 through 1/1/2021. Are you saying they are giving AP holders an additional  30 days past the extension?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

johnnyr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I have a room only reservation in December (Christmas week). My  Platinum AP expires the day before I arrive and I will not be renewing for the first time in 10 years. I planned on purchasing 7 day passes for my family closer to my stay but now with the Park Reservation System I am going to have to make a choice of going or not going. When ticket sales open up again, will there be a calendar of park day availability that you can see prior to purchasing a ticket? I don't want to spend thousands on park tickets and not be able to use all the days on the tickets.


Does that expiration account for the new 1-month extension option that will be added in October (that is if you don't opt for a refund)?


----------



## SaintsManiac

johnnyr said:


> My AP was set to expire on 8/29/2020. It was just extended until 12/24/2020. I arrive onsite 12/25/2020 through 1/1/2021. Are you saying they are giving AP holders an additional  30 days past the extension?


 

An extra month will be added in October of this year.


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> it says the CM needs to pick one park only per preview so either MK or AK and either DHS or EP
> ETA it might just be 1 out of the 4
> Cast Members and up to three (3) additional Guests (or the total number of eligible dependents on your Main Entrance Pass, whichever is higher), to visit one theme park of your choice on one of the following dates:



I have no non-cm friends in Florida other than my wife. Anyone want to be my plus 2 and 3? Lol


----------



## AmberMV

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Does that expiration account for the new 1-month extension option that will be added in October (that is if you don't opt for a refund)?


I'm pretty sure it's saying that, come October, they will add 1 additional month to all APs automatically onto the end of their already extended (from the closures) APs. So we all get 1 month free.  If you don't want it, and prefer a partial refund, then you call them.


----------



## Sunnywho

johnnyr said:


> My AP was set to expire on 8/29/2020. It was just extended until 12/24/2020. I arrive onsite 12/25/2020 through 1/1/2021. Are you saying they are giving AP holders an additional  30 days past the extension?


Yes there's an additional one month announced today. If your passes are paid in full. It won't be added until October and I don't know if Christmas park reservations will still be available.


----------



## fla4fun

johnnyr said:


> My AP was set to expire on 8/29/2020. It was just extended until 12/24/2020. I arrive onsite 12/25/2020 through 1/1/2021. Are you saying they are giving AP holders an additional  30 days past the extension?


Yes, it appears to stem from the lack of hopping privileges, if I am reading correctly.  This additional month will be added if you don’t specifically request a partial refund and will show up in October based on what I have seen.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> I have no non-cm friends in Florida other than my wife. Anyone want to be my plus 2 and 3? Lol


what park are you thinking of picking? I may be interested. PM me


----------



## stephd219

My AP, with the extension, expires 9/8.  So I'm without an AP from 9/8 until 9/30, then I will have an active pass from 10/1-10/31?  That is so incredibly strange.


----------



## jenjersnap

It says ”resort packages with tickets” can be modified or canceled. Mine were originally dated third party tickets, upgraded to flex tickets via Disney when that trip was postponed due to a medical emergency. They were not given a ticket extension to 9/21 like other dated tickets. So, I think it is unlikely they will refund my ph+ portion but I will certainly call next week.



Lumpy1106 said:


> Are you talking about Scott Gustin's tweet?  That's not the way I read it.  I read that he is warning you that you need to call and modify your ticket on 6/22 or later if you have a hopper.  I have a "4-park plus waterpark" ticket that I also need to fix.  That's the best info I have found for how to do so, and that includes calling Disney.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

jenjersnap said:


> Wow, guess our parkhoppers won‘t qualify for a refund based on that tweet.


Were you just wanting to cancel and get full refund? Maybe it will be an option to get partial refund due to no park-hopping.  Info on modification from website:
At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:


*Ticket Extension:* You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
*Ticket Modification:* _*Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.*_
*Ticket Cancellation:* If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

Llama mama said:


> So if my children have always been in my account they should be fine. I guess I will find out Monday


Yes, that's what I am thinking. I can see all of my family tickets on my account right now. Fingers crossed all goes well on Monday.


----------



## LSUmiss

Marionnette said:


> I took the “(w-o-w) hotel rooms” to mean that AP holders will only get 2 park reservations at a time, regardless of whether they have an onsite stay or not. But she’s working to confirm that.
> 
> w-o-w = with or without


Wait this would be outrageous for out of state AP holders with a resort stay.


----------



## AmberMV

I'm seeing on a FB group that an AP got an email saying:

"To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household)"

Speculation: begin!


----------



## jenjersnap

Yes, was hoping for partial refund of the ph+ portion, not total cancelation. I will see if they can do it next week, but I am pessimistic. 



Bibbobboo2u said:


> Were you just wanting to cancel and get full refund? Maybe it will be an option to get partial refund due to no park-hopping.  Info on modification from website:
> At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:
> 
> 
> *Ticket Extension:* You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
> *Ticket Modification:* _*Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.*_
> *Ticket Cancellation:* If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.


----------



## Sunnywho

I keep refreshing but no news about what's happening to the value resorts. I have an all stars reservation, no tickets, and I am not feeling good about the uncertainty!


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> Wait this would be outrageous for out of state AP holders with a resort stay.


I think it's being misinterpreted.  Regardless of type of ticket media, a ticket and a resort stay gets you length of stay park reservations.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> I'm seeing on a FB group that an AP got an email saying:
> 
> "To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household)"
> 
> Speculation: begin!



*I saw this on Twitter! Some are guessing it's just the 2nd F&G magnets that they weren't able to give out because of the closure.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I'm seeing on a FB group that an AP got an email saying:
> 
> "To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household)"
> 
> Speculation: begin!



Amazing . Score one for me!


----------



## fla4fun

LSUmiss said:


> Wait this would be outrageous for out of state AP holders with a resort stay.


No worries.  With a resort stay, you are eligible to book park reservations for each day of your stay with an AP.  Not guaranteed to get them, but at least you can try.  The limit will come into play if you stay off property or are a local who comes and goes from home.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

AmberMV said:


> I'm seeing on a FB group that an AP got an email saying:
> 
> "To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household)"
> 
> Speculation: begin!


I speculate that I won't receive it because I'm in Canada.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *I saw this on Twitter! Some are guessing it's just the 2nd F&G magnets that they weren't able to give out because of the closure.*




NOW they decide to mail them out after my AP expires???


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *I saw this on Twitter! Some are guessing it's just the 2nd F&G magnets that they weren't able to give out because of the closure.*


I'll take all the stuff they are willing to throw at me.  My day that started out rough with our minds blown collectively is getting better little by little!


----------



## fla4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> Amazing . Score one for me!


My passholder email said that as well, waaaaaaaaay down at the bottom after all the other confusing news


----------



## Llama mama

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> Yes, that's what I am thinking. I can see all of my family tickets on my account right now. Fingers crossed all goes well on Monday.


Good luck


----------



## JacknSally

jenjersnap said:


> Yes, was hoping for partial refund of the ph+ portion, not total cancelation. I will see if they can do it next week, but I am pessimistic.



*IMO, this would fall under the "modification" allowance. We have PH that we're hoping to modify down to base tickets (with applicable price difference) should PH still not be available by our PIF date.*


----------



## Katrina Y

Sandisw said:


> I do not believe this is accurate,...if you manage and can see the ticket for them, you will be fine,
> 
> If someone in your travel party is managed by someone else..then you need to be sure they have their own account and it’s linked to you.


I called and the ticket just has to be linked to their profile. I bought a vacation package, so My kids and husband are already linked in my account and manage by me. It is similar to the FastPass system.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> I'm pretty sure it's saying that, come October, they will add 1 additional month to all APs automatically onto the end of their already extended (from the closures) APs. So we all get 1 month free.  If you don't want it, and prefer a partial refund, then you call them.


Thanks - I know - I was just asking if her AP expiration date of 1 day prior to visit included the extra month that will be added in October.  I didn't know if she was aware of that new "bone" they threw AP holders!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SleeplessInTO said:


> I speculate that I won't receive it because I'm in Canada.



Same! But I am entertained it’s part of their recovery all the same.


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> *I saw this on Twitter! Some are guessing it's just the 2nd F&G magnets that they weren't able to give out because of the closure.*


It should really be both. The Donald magnet was available for all of 15 days. I doubt many APs got to get them.


----------



## CaLuCa

So this ticket modification for the ph and ph+...Does that mean you could get a day added to your existing tickets since you can't use the ph?  Or am I reading way too much (Hope) into this?


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks - I know - I was just asking if her AP expiration date of 1 day prior to visit included the extra month that will be added in October.  I didn't know if she was aware of that new "bone" they threw AP holders!


I'll take any "bones" I can get from Disney, but not having the extra month added on until October means that my AP isn't extended enough by Monday for me to make park reservations for my February 2021 trip. Sigh.  First world problems...


----------



## jenjersnap

I truly hope you are right but my tickets are screwy. 



JacknSally said:


> *IMO, this would fall under the "modification" allowance. We have PH that we're hoping to modify down to base tickets (with applicable price difference) should PH still not be available by our PIF date.*


----------



## Sandisw

stephd219 said:


> My AP, with the extension, expires 9/8.  So I'm without an AP from 9/8 until 9/30, then I will have an active pass from 10/1-10/31?  That is so incredibly strange.



I would call as that would not seem right.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

fla4fun said:


> My passholder email said that as well, waaaaaaaaay down at the bottom after all the other confusing news



Pffft must be nice to have gotten the email!


----------



## vinotinto

woody337 said:


> Can anyone imagine the meltdown if people staying at disney cant get into a park and someone staying offsite does??



Resort guests will have a very short window next week where they have priority over non-resort guests. After that, guests can make Park reservations when they purchase their tickets or book their package. I think that for busy times, guests that are timely about purchasing park tickets may outmaneuver onsite guests.

I think back on our first Disney trip as a family in 2009. We booked about 3 weeks before arriving. Got the DDP too, and made ADRs, and read up on paper FPs, and had a blast. Then, FP+ was introduced and made it so that you needed to book, ideally, more than 60 days in advance if your were staying onsite and at least 30 days if you were offsite.

And now, before you decide on last-minute trip, you will need to check to see if you can get into the parks.

I'm not complaining, I think this is the only way that Disney can control the capacity effectively. If they let people continue to purchase tickets, and then you cannot get into a park, then that would be a mess. So, I completely understand that you have to make reservations when you get your tickets.


----------



## fla4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pffft must be nice to have gotten the email!


Well, still waiting on the park reservation one, so I am not in the clear yet.  It probably won’t come until tomorrow.  Usually I am a day behind everyone else.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Same! But I am entertained it’s part of their recovery all the same.


Hey, there, APs...you know, we like your money, but we also like other people's money.  So, in lieu of park hopping, unlimited visits, free parking, discounts on anything, special offerings and anything else we previously promised when you purchased your AP we are gonna send you a leftover magnet we have in our storage facility.  Enjoy!


----------



## AmberMV

fla4fun said:


> Well, still waiting on the park reservation one, so I am not in the clear yet.  It probably won’t come until tomorrow.  Usually I am a day behind everyone else.


And see, I got the park res email but not the AP email...alas, this is the same IT that is going to handle 15 months worth of park reservations starting in 3 days?


----------



## hereforthechurros

WhitneyMB said:


> I talked to three different phone cast members today and they all told me that an annual pass linked to your MDE that had not yet been officially activated would work fine for reservations on Monday. I’m seeing others across the internet being given that answer too, so fingers crossed!


Thank you!


----------



## Doingitagain

We are still waiting on news for
1.  What non-DVC resorts might be open and which are closed (and related moves if applicable)
2.  When we can make dining reservations for resorts stays after July 11

Right?


----------



## tinkerhon

Ok, so if I am understanding the new booking correctly (for 2021) there are no longer "room-only" reservations ? Packages only ? And you have to book your park reservations the day you book your reservation ? 
We  cancelled our July 14 reservation a few weeks ago, and wanted to make a new reservation (ASMovies) for next summer, but won't book WITH tix with all of the uncertainty that will still be floating around -


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is anyone getting the park reservation email after that first wave of people at 3:30 eT?I said I wasn’t going to freak out but I don’t know if I can handle it


----------



## AmberMV

Doingitagain said:


> We are still waiting on news for
> 1.  What non-DVC resorts might be open and which are closed (and related moves if applicable)
> 2.  When we can make dining reservations for resorts stays after July 11
> 
> Right?


Correct.  I can only assume it's coming today.  

As our insider buddies would say...buckle up


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

@TXAKDisneyFan:


AmberMV said:


> And see, I got the park res email but not the AP email...alas, this is the same IT that is going to handle 15 months worth of park reservations starting in 3 days?


Same and ditto to the IT part!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Doingitagain said:


> We are still waiting on news for
> 1.  What non-DVC resorts might be open and which are closed (and related moves if applicable)
> 2.  When we can make dining reservations for resorts stays after July 11
> 
> Right?



Yes.

We also don’t know much about what park touring will look like, do we? I can’t remember if virtual queues has ever been confirmed by Disney or just heavily rumoured.


----------



## gatechfan99

So taking all this information together, it feels like the AP extension did me more harm than good.

Our originally expired at the end of July. They've now been extended until November. However, I have a trip in February so the extension won't cover it.

If they hadn't extended the passes, I could renew now and be able to make February park reservations. As it is, because of the extension, I won't be able to renew until September. Hopefully that won't make the difference in being shut out of the parks, but you never know.


----------



## Farro

Question:

So when they open park reservations, from what I understand they are using the park capacity limits of today all the way through Sept 2021, at least until further notice.

If these capacity levels are low, park reservations can fill up relatively quickly.

So when purchasing tickets later on for this year or next, you would check the availability of parks, see there is limited to no availability - who in their right mind would purchase tickets?

I suppose the only good side in waiting to buy tickets (as I plan to, I'm not switching to a package and increasing my resort room-rate, I got a good one for 2021!) - is that perhaps more slots will closer to next year and I'll have some good picking.

Or there's no availability and I just cancel trip and go to Universal!

If this is how it is, this is how it is. But today is the first time I've ever felt that planning a trip to Disney shouldn't be making me feel this bad.


----------



## JPM4

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is anyone getting the park reservation email after that first wave of people at 3:30 eT?I said I wasn’t going to freak out but I don’t know if I can handle it


I haven’t gotten any emails. Every time I go to check I have like 6 but they’re all alerts from this thread.


----------



## thomp7t

I received mine at 3:30 and our trip is in December.


----------



## AmberMV

By the by, when I checked the Annual Pass page on Disney's site it's not showing any ability to purchase new APs now.  So if you didn't already get your APs you may be out of luck until reservations open for the general public in a week


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Question:
> 
> So when they open park reservations, from what I understand they are using the park capacity limits of today all the way through Sept 2021, at least until further notice.
> 
> If these capacity levels are low, park reservations can fill up relatively quickly.
> 
> So when purchasing tickets later on for this year or next, you would check the availability of parks, see there is limited to no availability - who in their right mind would purchase tickets?


No I think they’re only using the limited capacity for the rest of 2020, that’s why they’re not selling tickets for 2020 until later this summer. They will begin selling 2021 tickets sooner, I think because they’ll have full capacity listed on the park reservation site.


----------



## Disneysoule

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is anyone getting the park reservation email after that first wave of people at 3:30 eT?I said I wasn’t going to freak out but I don’t know if I can handle it


I haven’t got the park reservation email. I’m trying to stay calm


----------



## Doingitagain

I haven't received the email yet.  I am worried that our email provider has them caught in some spam filtering because they are "mass" emails?

ETA:  Although if I can still book Monday, it really doesn't matter.  Those poor folks who don't stalk these boards won't have a clue!


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> No I think they’re only using the limited capacity for the rest of 2020, that’s why they’re not selling tickets for 2020 until later this summer. They will begin selling 2021 tickets sooner, I think because they’ll have full capacity listed on the park reservation site.



I read they are doing limited capacity for next year since they don't know what the capacity will be at this point. They can open it up as time goes on.


----------



## Spaceguy55

part of the email I just got...so 3 days for non resort AP's

In order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_account and valid annual pass linked to it. If you’re staying at a _Disney Resort_hotel, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_account as well. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required, and you must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information. *All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to three days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay.*


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Email from KTP:
(Characters in parks)
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/19/disney-updates-how-characters-will-appear-in-the-parks/


----------



## Farro

Disneysoule said:


> I haven’t got the park reservation email. I’m trying to stay calm





Doingitagain said:


> I haven't received the email yet.  I am worried that our email provider has them caught in some spam filtering because they are "mass" emails?



You don't need the email!

If you have a reservation and tickets, book your parks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I read they are doing limited capacity for next year since they don't know what the capacity will be at this point. They can open it up as time goes on.




Where did you see that? I can't remember everything posted in here today lol.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> I was wondering this too. I have an AP that now expires 11/8 with the extension, but I have a room only reservation for thanksgiving week. But I can’t renew the AP yet.


Are you including the extra month that will appear in October?  If not, that should cover you.


----------



## Sunnywho

tinkerhon said:


> Ok, so if I am understanding the new booking correctly (for 2021) there are no longer "room-only" reservations ? Packages only ? And you have to book your park reservations the day you book your reservation ?
> We  cancelled our July 14 reservation a few weeks ago, and wanted to make a new reservation (ASMovies) for next summer, but won't book WITH tix with all of the uncertainty that will still be floating around -


Packages are refundable even with tickets. If you happen to have or want the Chase Disney credit card, you get six months with no payments on a Disney package. That would get you closer.


----------



## ballonewb

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not. I got the email today that starting June 22 I can make reservations because I have a room booked at pop during sept.  The issue is that I don’t have tickets yet.  The language is weird on the website if I can make reservations or buy tickets and then make reservations or have to wait till it opens in the summer to purchase tickets 

anyone have any suggestions or thoughts on this


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Where did you see that? I can't remember everything posted in here today lol.



It stuck out in another post, but now I can't find it.

I don't know. My excitement for this trip has pretty much left the building. The conversation I had with Disney today made it seem I don't have a choice to buy tickets later, but rather I have to upgrade to a package for 2021 and lose my room rate.


----------



## fla4fun

Farro said:


> You don't need the email!
> 
> If you have a reservation and tickets, book your parks!


Yeah, if I waited for an email from Disney, I would never get to do anything.  I guarantee you I won’t get the one for the AP preview . . . until it’s fully booked anyway.  Thank goodness we can share info here, or I would always be in the dark!


----------



## SaintsManiac

ballonewb said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not. I got the email today that starting June 22 I can make reservations because I have a room booked at pop during sept.  The issue is that I don’t have tickets yet.  The language is weird on the website if I can make reservations or buy tickets and then make reservations or have to wait till it opens in the summer to purchase tickets
> 
> anyone have any suggestions or thoughts on this




You cannot make a park reservation without tickets linked in your MDE.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

fla4fun said:


> No worries.  With a resort stay, you are eligible to book park reservations for each day of your stay with an AP.  Not guaranteed to get them, but at least you can try.  The limit will come into play if you stay off property or are a local who comes and goes from home.


I wear I've read that APs will be able to make park reservations for "length of stay" but maybe only up to 14 days. I just chatted w a CM and he didn't know if APs WITH resort reservations would be able to make park reservations for more 14 days or if there would be a limit.

This is all so confusing. I was totally calm about not knowing which resort we'd be at, wasn't particularly upset about maybe ONLY getting our APs extended for the length of closure (no concessions for lack of hopping, etc), basically fine about reduced/temp closed experiences, but with this park reservation stuff I'm finally breaking. Somebody get me a paper bag.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Farro said:


> You don't need the email!
> 
> If you have a reservation and tickets, book your parks!



can you screenshot the email for us who are having serious FOMO?


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Email from KTP:
> (Characters in parks)
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/19/disney-updates-how-characters-will-appear-in-the-parks/



Going forward after COVID, I wish Disney would do mix of characters having special random appearances around the parks as well as meet and greet times.  I wish the characters were more visible as you walk around the park.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Question:
> 
> So when they open park reservations, from what I understand they are using the park capacity limits of today all the way through Sept 2021, at least until further notice.
> 
> If these capacity levels are low, park reservations can fill up relatively quickly.
> 
> So when purchasing tickets later on for this year or next, you would check the availability of parks, see there is limited to no availability - who in their right mind would purchase tickets?
> 
> I suppose the only good side in waiting to buy tickets (as I plan to, I'm not switching to a package and increasing my resort room-rate, I got a good one for 2021!) - is that perhaps more slots will closer to next year and I'll have some good picking.
> 
> Or there's no availability and I just cancel trip and go to Universal!
> 
> If this is how it is, this is how it is. But today is the first time I've ever felt that planning a trip to Disney shouldn't be making me feel this bad.



Exactly ! That's the way I read it ! No way I am booking a package for July 2021, just to see that we can't get into the parks ! That's insane !


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> By the by, when I checked the Annual Pass page on Disney's site it's not showing any ability to purchase new APs now.  So if you didn't already get your APs you may be out of luck until reservations open for the general public in a week


I had three in my cart and it's letting my get to the purchase page. What are you seeing on the AP page that's concerning for new purchases?


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SaintsManiac said:


> Where did you see that? I can't remember everything posted in here today lol.


TP live show, Len suggested capacity may be increased by 5000 every few weeks.


----------



## Farro

tinkerhon said:


> Exactly ! That's the way I read it ! No way I am booking a package for July 2021, just to see that we can't get into the parks ! That's insane !



I think you will be able to see what's available before you book?

Did you find out if true, only packages not room only for next year? That would be insane.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Welsh_Dragon said:


> TP live show, Len suggested capacity may be increased by 5000 every few weeks.




That's similar to what Chapek said about Shanghai. 

Personally, I don't think park reservations will be hard to get next year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I think you will be able to see what's available before you book?




Correct


----------



## tlmadden73

Curious .. will people who had reservations .. but were canceled by Disney (because Disney didn't open in June) be able to book a new reservations BEFORE the park reservation system opens? I'm not entirely clear on that. 

 I want to potentially go this fall or winter, but I've been blocked out of making a new resort reservation.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Mit88 said:


> I honestly cant envision the bare bones solution being the end result. They know damn well that wouldn’t go over well in the first place. And locals can only book 2 days at a time without a resort reservation? Yeah, there’s more to the AP compensation discussion in the future, I’m almost certain of it. Disney has done some weird things in the past, but not to the level of giving a 4 month extension and calling it a day. Unless they just want to get rid of APs altogether


Pixie Poop


----------



## tinkerhon

Sunnywho said:


> Packages are refundable even with tickets. If you happen to have or want the Chase Disney credit card, you get six months with no payments on a Disney package. That would get you closer.



Thanks ! Yep - have my "Darth Visa" ) 
I just want things to be back to normal -- and all of us to be whining about boarding groups again !!


----------



## HorizonOne

tlmadden73 said:


> Curious .. will people who had reservations .. but were canceled by Disney (because Disney didn't open in June) be able to book a new reservations BEFORE the park reservation system opens? I'm not entirely clear on that.
> 
> I want to potentially go this fall or winter, but I've been blocked out of making a new resort reservation.



You will have to for sure call them on that.  Nothing released today has been about new room reservations for 2020... New reservations for 2021 and the ability for existing reservations with valid tickets to be able to reserve parks starting on Monday.


----------



## nfischer

how about for kiddos under 3?? do they need a reservation?  obviously they won't have a ticket...


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> I had three in my cart and it's letting my get to the purchase page. What are you seeing on the AP page that's concerning for new purchases?


When you click on any drop down menu for tickets, passes, APs, etc it takes you to the World of Magic return page explaining the new procedures and not to the purchase options.


----------



## unwritten01

This was link from the email (received at 3:20 EST. Apologies if already shared - these messages are fast and furious.   

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> I think you will be able to see what's available before you book?
> 
> Did you find out if true, only packages not room only for next year? That would be insane.



that's the way I read the post - said starting June 28, packages for next year, until Sept 2021 would be available - no mention of just booking hotel room - unless I missed something


----------



## SaintsManiac

nfischer said:


> how about for kiddos under 3?? do they need a reservation?  obviously they won't have a ticket...




I would assume it's just like dining. Everyone you are bringing will need a reservation.


----------



## fla4fun

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wear I've read that APs will be able to make park reservations for "length of stay" but maybe only up to 14 days. I just chatted w a CM and he didn't know if APs WITH resort reservations would be able to make park reservations for more 14 days or if there would be a limit.
> 
> This is all so confusing. I was totally calm about not knowing which resort we'd be at, wasn't particularly upset about maybe ONLY getting our APs extended for the length of closure (no concessions for lack of hopping, etc), basically fine about reduced/temp closed experiences, but with this park reservation stuff I'm finally breaking. Somebody get me a paper bag.


There is a 14 day limit if you have a hotel reservation. The last time I stayed on property more than 14 days, it required a separate reservation for the additional days - don’t know if that is still the case but if it is, it might reset the clock, so to speak.  I don’t know if the limit will be modified for markets where the tickets are longer (such as UK) or if that will be it for everyone.  If your trip is longer than 14 days, I would assume as you start using days you could try for more, but there might not be any openings.  I am going for 11 days and just planning on trying for eight park days and having some DS and resort rest days for the remainder.

I think my computer will be the one needing the paper bag come Monday morning!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Full Email...
Soon it’ll be time to return to the enchantment. To zip through space, go on safari, soar around the world and take a wacky ride on a runaway railway. But before we reopen the gates, we wanted to share some important information that will help you make the most of the magic.


‌

*NEW THEME PARK RESERVATION SYSTEM*

We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass_ system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com*will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry.

‌

Passholders with an existing _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation can access the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22, while all Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations starting June 26. Pass blockout dates apply and you should check the applicable blockout calendar for your pass type prior to making your Theme Park reservations.

‌

In order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_account and valid annual pass linked to it. If you’re staying at a _Disney Resort_hotel, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_account as well. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required, and you must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information. *All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to three days at a time, or Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay.*

‌

Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change. 

‌

*A PHASED REOPENING*

As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on July 15. 

‌

*PASSHOLDER PREVIEW*

Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview opportunity at _Magic Kingdom_® Park or _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_ Theme Park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon. Reservations are required, limited and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis.

‌

*PASSHOLDER OPTIONS*

As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks prepare to reopen, we see a lot of Passholder enthusiasm to get back to the magic. We’re eager to see our cherished Passholders too! We also recognize that Theme Park reservations will change the way many of our Passholders prefer to enjoy their pass. With that in mind, we are offering alternative options to help you manage your pass. Click here for additional details. We’ll send more information in early July on how to select these options. 

‌

To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household).

‌



We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go*.


‌



Hope to see you real soon!


‌


----------



## disneyfan150

I have been thinking about the current reservation and hotel situation. I have a YC reservation for 5 nights starting Aug.3. Would this plan make sense?

1. Try to make park reservations on Monday.
2.  Find out where they plan to change our hotel.

3. If I can't get park reservations or the hotel they give me is not one I would choose, I could just cancel.

4. Re-book park reservations for next summer and book a wonderful and large offsite Bonnet Creek hotel.

Other than the Magical Express, are there any perks for staying onsite at all any more?  Why pay more for less? I will pay less for more.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

WonderlandisReality said:


> can you screenshot the email for us who are having serious FOMO?


I posted  -not screenshot - just pasted text - post # 31,092

ETA:  I have an unactivated AP, and my e-mail did not include the info about AP previews or the magnet that I saw in a prior post!


----------



## lluv3971

gatechfan99 said:


> So taking all this information together, it feels like the AP extension did me more harm than good.
> 
> Our originally expired at the end of July. They've now been extended until November. However, I have a trip in February so the extension won't cover it.
> 
> If they hadn't extended the passes, I could renew now and be able to make February park reservations. As it is, because of the extension, I won't be able to renew until September. Hopefully that won't make the difference in being shut out of the parks, but you never know.


I'm not sure if this will be helpful to you but, my original AP expired in April of 2020. I went ahead and renewed my AP before the expiration date, and still ended up with an extension. 

So, what I'm saying is - there should not be an issue if you want to renew your AP at any point. You will not lose the extra months "given" to you by Disney.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

fla4fun said:


> There is a 14 day limit if you have a hotel reservation. The last time I stayed on property more than 14 days, it required a separate reservation for the additional days - don’t know if that is still the case but if it is, it might reset the clock, so to speak.  I don’t know if the limit will be modified for markets where the tickets are longer (such as UK) or if that will be it for everyone.  If your trip is longer than 14 days, I would assume as you start using days you could try for more, but there might not be any openings.  I am going for 11 days and just planning on trying for eight park days and having some DS and resort rest days for the remainder.
> 
> I think my computer will be the one needing the paper bag come Monday morning!


The CM I was chatting with really didn't know the answer either. We have a 4 night (5 day) trip late July/early Aug, 4 night (5 day) early Nov, 7 night (8 day) over Thanksgiving, 5 night (6 day) in Jan. I wish we knew if we could make park reservations for all of those, or only part...


----------



## unwritten01

*Step 3: Select a Date and Park*


Choose the date and the theme park that you’d like to visit from the available reservations. Please note that dates and theme park selections are limited and subject to availability.
After creating your party in the Disney Park Pass system, you’ll be prompted to:

*Select a Date:* View a calendar and choose one of the available dates for your visit.
*Select a Theme Park:* Park hours will be displayed for your convenience.
*Select a Time:* This is the time that you can visit the park.
After selecting your date, park and time, you can confirm your reservation.


----------



## brockash

SaintsManiac said:


> I would assume it's just like dining. Everyone you are bringing will need a reservation.


I don't think so.  Under 3s wouldn't have a ticket...I think it'll work like f/p where under 3s dont need one.  I also think I read somewhere today where it said 3 and up with a valid tix...but I have no idea where I think I saw that lol.


----------



## RedWhiteandBlugold

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is anyone getting the park reservation email after that first wave of people at 3:30 eT?I said I wasn’t going to freak out but I don’t know if I can handle it



I have not gotten an e-mail yet for our August trip either. We are probably going to end up cancelling it which is the only reason I am not freaking out.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> When you click on any drop down menu for tickets, passes, APs, etc it takes you to the World of Magic return page explaining the new procedures and not to the purchase options.


Yep. Tried to purchase mine and it wouldn’t go through!

I’m so mad. I told my husband earlier today we had to jump on this but he was certain they’d still be available whenever.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing an inactivated AP voucher wouldn’t count as a ticket to allow park reservations correct?


 They did for SWGE and others despite Disney reportedly saying they wouldn’t. Just have to try and see.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> I think you will be able to see what's available before you book?
> 
> Did you find out if true, only packages not room only for next year? That would be insane.



Thought I also saw a post that said you needed to call and have room only reservation (with separate ticket purchase) converted to a package - but I could be seeing things by now !


----------



## wisteria1019

Pardon my ignorance, I made reservations (2 room/ticket packages) for my daughter &family and myself. When she linked her info to her MDE, the ability to manage her room moved to her. We are still listed as friends and family. Will I be able to reserve park days for occupants of both reservations? She will be unable to do so Monday and we want to ensure securing the same park on the same day. Thanks!


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Thought I also saw a post that said you needed to call and have room only reservation (with separate ticket purchase) converted to a package - but I could be seeing things by now !



Here it is :

If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations


----------



## Farro

tinkerhon said:


> Thought I also saw a post that said you needed to call and have room only reservation (with separate ticket purchase) converted to a package - but I could be seeing things by now !



If that's true that you can only book packages,  that would mean if you are staying at a Disney resort you can't purchase park tickets from other places.

I don't think they would do that, but yes I also read and was "kind of" told by CM that I would need to switch my 2021 room only to a package.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

skeeter31 said:


> The AP month addition is weird timing as well. Waiting until October to add that month to peoples tickets. What about those of us that have passes that expire between the time parks reopen and October? How do we get that extra month?


Yup.  Head spinning on how they will manage that.  Hoping they are flexible as we have extended APs that expire on 7/18/20 as well as unactivated certificates for our 7/13-7/24 stay.  Hoping I can ask them to add an extra month to the new APs, after we activate them.  Head is swirling right now.  I have 4 onsite stays currently on the books and the prospect of having to map them all out on Monday is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> They did for SWGE and others despite Disney reportedly saying they wouldn’t. Just have to try and see.


They will be allowed for park reservations.  May or may not be allowed for the AP preview and I doubt we'll get the magnet.


----------



## disneyfan150

tinkerhon said:


> Thought I also saw a post that said you needed to call and have room only reservation (with separate ticket purchase) converted to a package - but I could be seeing things by now !


That was mentioned on the Park Reservation System information page by Disney.  You are not seeing things.


----------



## Farro

tinkerhon said:


> Here it is :
> 
> If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations



Yeah. Makes it seem like you have to? Not sure why they would get rid of room only reservations and not allow you to purchase tickets separately...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> If that's true that you can only book packages,  that would mean if you are staying at a Disney resort you can't purchase park tickets from other places.
> 
> I don't think they would do that, but yes I also read and was "kind of" told by CM that I would need to switch my 2021 room only to a package.




I feel like I got my booking in under the wire. I am sure I am not the only person out there with old 3rd party tickets.


----------



## tlmadden73

HorizonOne said:


> You will have to for sure call them on that.  Nothing released today has been about new room reservations for 2020... New reservations for 2021 and the ability for existing reservations with valid tickets to be able to reserve parks starting on Monday.


Ahh .. I see this now in the annoucement:
_Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates. _

So .. on June 28th .. you can make reservations for 2021 .. but not until "later this summer" (aka - after they see how many people cancel on their own and what capacity they want to have in the fall months). 

I guess it doesn't look like any May/June cancellations get any sort of "bounce back" offer like the ones in March/April did (though that sorta backfired anyway). 

So .. I just have to wait ... until "later this summer" to know if I can go to Disney World ..welll .. I guess .. like many ..I'll just be writing off WDW until 2021


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel like I got my booking in under the wire. I am sure I am not the only person out there with old 3rd party tickets.



I'm gonna be so pissed if they make me change my reservation to a package and my room rate goes up a lot...(already writing email to guest services in my head).

I'm drinking wine and going outside to grill as I'm getting unreasonably angry . I just have to wait and see on 6/24 what happens.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

A2DisneyMom said:


> Yup.  Head spinning on how they will manage that.  Hoping they are flexible as we have extended APs that expire on 7/18/20 as well as unactivated certificates for our 7/13-7/24 stay.  Hoping I can ask them to add an extra month to the new APs, after we activate them.  Head is swirling right now.  I have 4 onsite stays currently on the books and the prospect of having to map them all out on Monday is a bit overwhelming.


SAME (except DH's AP exp Oct 27 and we have 2 November trips).

When are you able to modify existing room-only reservations? Once we can modify, could we change our Nov and Jan trips to packages but only get tickets for DH (my and my kids' APs exp in March 2021)? If so, could we get tix for DH, then later upgrade those to an AP renewal? UGH


----------



## gatechfan99

lluv3971 said:


> I'm not sure if this will be helpful to you but, my original AP expired in April of 2020. I went ahead and renewed my AP before the expiration date, and still ended up with an extension.
> 
> So, what I'm saying is - there should not be an issue if you want to renew your AP at any point. You will not lose the extra months "given" to you by Disney.


Well, I checked online right now and it won't let me renew because my expiration date is too far away. Not sure if it's worth trying to call and explain or just taking my chances in September.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> They will be allowed for park reservations.  May or may not be allowed for the AP preview and I doubt we'll get the magnet.


 Yes, I’m saying past history suggests they will. They were also allowed for FOP. Both times Disney CMs when called, said no. The system has difficulty discerning between active AP’s and vouchers but Disney doesn’t like to admit that apparently.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm gonna be so pissed if they make me change my reservation to a package and my room rate goes up a lot...(already writing email to guest services in my head).
> 
> I'm drinking wine and going outside to grill as I'm getting unreasonably angry . I just have to wait and see on 6/24 what happens.




It just doesn't make any sense. Will UT and Parksavers go out of business if they can't sell Disney tickets? So confusing and weird.


----------



## JPM4

This is what mine looks like. My original pass was extended and my renewal is a different pass. Very strange


----------



## Spridell

AmberMV said:


> When you click on any drop down menu for tickets, passes, APs, etc it takes you to the World of Magic return page explaining the new procedures and not to the purchase options.


I was able to purchase a Plat Pass this afternoon no problems



hereforthechurros said:


> Yep. Tried to purchase mine and it wouldn’t go through!
> 
> I’m so mad. I told my husband earlier today we had to jump on this but he was certain they’d still be available whenever.



I had someone in my family list with NO account.  I made an account for that person and was able to add an AP no problem.


----------



## lluv3971

gatechfan99 said:


> Well, I checked online right now and it won't let me renew because my expiration date is too far away. Not sure if it's worth trying to call and explain or just taking my chances in September.


I'm so sorry. Maybe on June 28th you would be able to renew? Best of luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Mit88

Took a gander at a few pages that I got behind on. 

So as an AP you can either get an extra 1 month extension OR 1 months worth of a refund?

I’m sure I interpreted that wrong. But if I didnt...yikes


----------



## Disneylover99

thomp7t said:


> I received mine at 3:30 and our trip is in December.


Me too. I guess I’m booking my Christmas Day and  New Years park on Monday.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Desperately trying to catch up. 

Sorry if this sort of question has been asked previously, I have a DVC booking for next April, and a 14 day ultimate ticket bought directly through Disney (i'm in the UK), I am assuming that is everything I need to make park reservations on Monday (or whenever the window opens, if its rolling). I don't have any emails as of yet, so a little bit unsure.


----------



## newpherchris

OK so for pre-paid annual passes, we have two options: the extra 30 days, or a 'partial refund.' As of closing day March 16, I was 101 days into a one-year pass. My pressing questions:

If I choose the refund for my pass, will I be refunded a prorated unused portion for the 264 days left, or only for the 117 days they are closed? If I get the 264 day balance, I'll go with that. If I only get 117 days, I'll take my chances with the extra 30 days.
They said they'd give out refund directions 'in July.' Right now I have a cancel-able week at the Swan in Sept, so I'm tempted to reserve my park days on Monday morning like everyone else. However, if I do that, will Disney rescind the offer to provide a refund if I change my mind by the time they provide the refund directions? (In other words I don't want to limit my option to a refund, but I don't want to wait until July to make Sept park reservations either.)
Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> It just doesn't make any sense. Will UT and Parksavers go out of business if they can't sell Disney tickets? So confusing and weird.



Its not right to have allowed me to book room only with understanding I could buy tickets separately later. I was locked in at good rate.

Just feels slimy to all of a sudden only allow packages after the fact. Changes like this have NOTHING to do with pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Took a gander at a few pages that I got behind on.
> 
> So as an AP you can either get an extra 1 month extension OR 1 months worth of a refund?
> 
> I’m sure I interpreted that wrong. But if I didnt...yikes



It sounds as if a cancellation and refund of the remainder is an option now, but I absolutely could be misinterpreting too.

ETA - But yes the only extras are the one month.... and a magnet


----------



## lisa12000

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Desperately trying to catch up.
> 
> Sorry if this sort of question has been asked previously, I have a DVC booking for next April, and a 14 day ultimate ticket bought directly through Disney (i'm in the UK), I am assuming that is everything I need to make park reservations on Monday (or whenever the window opens, if its rolling). I don't have any emails as of yet, so a little bit unsure.



Looking at the UK forums it doesn't seem like anyone in the UK has had the email :/ not sure what that means - I have the added problem I only booked on weds and it takes up to 14 days to link! so im stuffed for monday tbh


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Spridell said:


> I was able to purchase a Plat Pass this afternoon no problems
> 
> 
> 
> I had someone in my family list with NO account.  I made an account for that person and was able to add an AP no problem.


You lucked out. They aren't selling annual passes anymore. I just got off the phone and the CM could not tell me when/if they would resume selling them.


----------



## Spridell

Mzpalmtree said:


> You lucked out. They aren't selling annual passes anymore. I just got off the phone and the CM could not tell me when/if they would resume selling them.



You would think they would want to make some more money by leaving them up to purchase.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

chicagoshannon said:


> They will be allowed for park reservations.  May or may not be allowed for the AP preview and I doubt we'll get the magnet.


Agree - my park res email did not include AP preview or magnet info.  We have unactivated APs


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Its not right to have allowed me to book room only with understanding I could buy tickets separately later. I was locked in at good rate.
> 
> Just feels slimy to all of a sudden only allow packages after the fact.



I honestly doubt that CM knew a thing. Doesn't make it right, but still probably true.


----------



## Katrina Y

wisteria1019 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I made reservations (2 room/ticket packages) for my daughter &family and myself. When she linked her info to her MDE, the ability to manage her room moved to her. We are still listed as friends and family. Will I be able to reserve park days for occupants of both reservations? She will be unable to do so Monday and we want to ensure securing the same park on the same day. Thanks!


I would call 407-939-7765 and ask them. This is the IT/MDE phone number.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> It sounds as if a cancellation and refund of the remainder is an option now, but I absolutely could be misinterpreting too.



Ah, ok. That would be much better. How I read it was either you can choose the 1 month extra on top of the 4 month extension, or you can choose to receive a refund for only 1 month. 

If the 4 month extension is guaranteed no matter what and you can get a refund based on the closure of the park period, or take the 1 more extra month, then thats actually a really good deal on our end as an AP, IMO


----------



## HorizonOne

Farro said:


> Yeah. Makes it seem like you have to? Not sure why they would get rid of room only reservations and not allow you to purchase tickets separately...




Maybe more revenue and control for Disney?   Don't have to give a share to a 3rd party ticket seller?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> I was able to purchase a Plat Pass this afternoon no problems
> 
> 
> 
> I had someone in my family list with NO account.  I made an account for that person and was able to add an AP no problem.


What time?


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> What time?





hereforthechurros said:


> What time?



1:16pm Eastern time. 

Just looked at the confirmation email


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Interesting. When I look at my tickets on the app (Tickets and Passes), and when I look on the website (MDE --> My Plans --> Tickets & Memory Maker tab), it shows the new exp date for my and my kids' APs (March 2021). But when I go to MDE --> Profile --> Memberships & Passes, it still shows the original expiration date.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> 1:16pm Eastern time.
> 
> Just looked at the confirmation email


Yeah by 4 pm they had removed that ability. I’m going to kill my SO for telling me to wait. Look for me on the news haha.


----------



## Broncho52

They quit posting hours Starting Nov 1.  Do we think that the hours will stay the same or chance that in Nov they could expand?


----------



## cakebaker

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Agree - my park res email did not include AP preview or magnet info.  We have unactivated APs



They would be separate emails, but not sure anyone has gotten an email regarding previews. Regardless, it’s not necessary to get the email. I didn’t for SWGE and I could’ve  booked it with a voucher. Not saying you can for sure, but it’s definitely possible.

It’s interesting, you can go back and search the question about vouchers being accepted for SWGE and post after post- Nope, can’t do it. Yet when they released the reservations, you could. lol


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Spridell said:


> 1:16pm Eastern time.
> 
> Just looked at the confirmation email


I can't even find a place on the website to purchase APs right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandiz08 said:


> I would think they just need to be on your friends and family list, a 3 year old and a baby with an email.


That’s what I was going to say. My 2 yr old doesn’t have an email account!


----------



## Skippyboo

Did we ever get clarification if it’s 60 days and less booking Parks on Monday or everyone with onsite reservation until September 2021?


----------



## Mit88

Broncho52 said:


> They quit posting hours Starting Nov 1.  Do we think that the hours will stay the same or chance that in Nov they could expand?



They could expand before then. I wouldnt take the park hours without a grain of salt outside of the first month or two. Thats not definitive, but I would say as we get further from opening day, more restrictions will become lax. Just as I believe capacity will slowly climb up throughout the course of the remainder of the year. The only real questionables would be nighttime shows and parades. Crowding for those events might be tougher to bring back so quickly. I think Fantasmic would return first (outside of Rivers of Light) with a reduced capacity in the stadium


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I can't even find a place on the website to purchase APs right now.


It’s removed. My guess is they saw an influx of purchases since tickets are not available and thought it was best to shut that down while things are still very weird.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

For the MK and AK passholder preview did it state that you could only attend one of the dates? Or could you possibly try to get reservations for both days?


----------



## Marissa227

SaintsManiac said:


> I would assume it's just like dining. Everyone you are bringing will need a reservation.



I’m pretty sure SeaWorld is not requiring reservations for under 3 without a ticket. It might be more like FastPass


----------



## Mit88




----------



## SaintsManiac

Skippyboo said:


> Did we ever get clarification if it’s 60 days and less booking Parks on Monday or everyone with onsite reservation until September 2021?




No crystal clear clarification yet. All I know is that I will try at some point on Monday. I have no intention of waking at the crack of dawn, so I am sure someone before me will be able to confirm!


----------



## constanze

SaintsManiac said:


> No crystal clear clarification yet. All I know is that I will try at some point on Monday. I have no intention of waking at the crack of dawn, so I am sure someone before me will be able to confirm!


I will be waking up at the crack of dawn...


----------



## curlymom

The package thing v room only reservations isn't sustainable for out of state AP's.  If I stay off site, then we get what, 3 days in the park max, which isn't worth the travel.  If we stay on-site multiple times in our year, it generates a ton of credit towards future AP's, more than we'd need in a year.   It also would jack up renting DVC points.


----------



## wendow

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Agree - my park res email did not include AP preview or magnet info.  We have unactivated APs


My email wasn’t addressed to me as a PHer but just a guest with a resort reservation and tickets and I have an active AP. So Disney IT at it again lol!


----------



## Sandisw

wisteria1019 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I made reservations (2 room/ticket packages) for my daughter &family and myself. When she linked her info to her MDE, the ability to manage her room moved to her. We are still listed as friends and family. Will I be able to reserve park days for occupants of both reservations? She will be unable to do so Monday and we want to ensure securing the same park on the same day. Thanks!



Can you see her tickets? As long as she is your friend and you can see her tickets, you can book through your MDE.


----------



## chasgoose

New Mouse said:


> Disney really needs to stop cheaping out and hire more qualified help the deeper they go with this, the more embarassing it becomes.



Really they need to be stricter about requiring CMs to say they don't know when they don't know. It's hard for a lot of customer service people to do this, because they genuinely want to help, but I doubt the CMs know much more than we do at the moment.


----------



## Mit88

Skippyboo said:


> Did we ever get clarification if it’s 60 days and less booking Parks on Monday or everyone with onsite reservation until September 2021?



Everyone


----------



## Marionnette

SaintsManiac said:


> I feel like I got my booking in under the wire. I am sure I am not the only person out there with old 3rd party tickets.


Old park hopper plus passes, old MYW passes from *free* dining trips when we had APs, old 3rd party MYW tickets and a handful of gold AP vouchers.

It killed me to transfer some of them to my siblings who put off buying their tickets for our upcoming trip. Those things are like gold to me!


----------



## HorizonOne

Skippyboo said:


> Did we ever get clarification if it’s 60 days and less booking Parks on Monday or everyone with onsite reservation until September 2021?



Everyone with park reservation and valid park tickets through Sep 26, 2021 can begin Park Reservations on Monday June 22.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Just got this email. Again, my reservation is MAY 2021:
> 
> *BE AMONG THE FIRST*
> 
> Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pass_ system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.
> 
> ‌


 I just can’t! You got an email for a May 2021 trip & I still haven’t gotten even 1 email for a July 12, 2020 trip!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Marionnette said:


> Old park hopper plus passes, old MYW passes from *free* dining trips when we had APs, old 3rd party MYW tickets and a handful of gold AP vouchers.
> 
> It killed me to transfer some of them to my siblings who put off buying their tickets for our upcoming trip. Those things are like gold to me!




Glad I am not alone in this. I have confirmed with 2 different sources that as long as they're linked they're good to go with a room only reservation. 

I wonder how fun it will be when I have to upgrade my kid's ticket to an adult one!


----------



## Cattrip

Mzpalmtree said:


> You lucked out. They aren't selling annual passes anymore. I just got off the phone and the CM could not tell me when/if they would resume selling them.


I was on the phone with a CM and couldn't upgrade my park tickets to a pass...that was this morning. Now I have to buy new tickets for the trip we have in March.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Disneylover99 said:


> Me too. I guess I’m booking my Christmas Day and  New Years park on Monday.


Isn't Monday only through September?! Did I miss something?


----------



## joelle89

lisa12000 said:


> Looking at the UK forums it doesn't seem like anyone in the UK has had the email :/ not sure what that means - I have the added problem I only booked on weds and it takes up to 14 days to link! so im stuffed for monday tbh


 I did! For a mid september trip. It said to login starting monday the 22nd on disneyworld.co.uk for park reservations via Disney Park Pass system.


----------



## Sandisw

SaintsManiac said:


> It just doesn't make any sense. Will UT and Parksavers go out of business if they can't sell Disney tickets? So confusing and weird.



I think the key is those wanting to book for 2021 now and make park reservations will be forced to go with a package via Disney.

Anyone waiting until ticket sales open up, will be able to do the whole 3rd party thing.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Isn't Monday only through September?! Did I miss something?


September 2021


----------



## LALA2020

lisa12000 said:


> Looking at the UK forums it doesn't seem like anyone in the UK has had the email :/ not sure what that means - I have the added problem I only booked on weds and it takes up to 14 days to link! so im stuffed for monday tbh


 I’m in the U.K. and got the email. Package booked direct for October 2020.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I apologize if I missed this, but I am trying to figure this out ...

Are they requiring every room-only stay to upgrade to a package even if they didn’t plan to get tickets at all? A true room-only stay with no parks?


----------



## Sandisw

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Isn't Monday only through September?! Did I miss something?



Many thought so, but it appears it will be open to everyone. IMO, Monday should have been July and August...Tuesday, the rest of 2020 and then 2021.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sandisw said:


> I think the key is those wanting to book for 2021 now and make park reservations will be forced to go with a package via Disney.
> 
> Anyone waiting until ticket sales open up, will be able to do the whole 3rd party thing.




Yep I just went back and forth with Shannon from WDW Prep and she said the same thing. They just want to control the ticket sales until they get a handle on capacity.


----------



## Sandisw

MickeyWaffles said:


> I apologize if I missed this, but I am trying to figure this out ...
> 
> Are they requiring every room-only stay to upgrade to a package even if they didn’t plan to get tickets at all? A true room-only stay with no parks?



No...it is for those that want to be able to get in park reservations for 2021 now.


----------



## shoegal9

I think they will be increasing the capacity as much as they can over time.  No way this Covid crap starts waning and they stay at 20% or whatever the mystery number is.  They are a C Corp after all with a duty to shareholders... they will start to focus on profits after this hysteria dies down.


----------



## CheshireCas

LSUmiss said:


> I just can’t! You got an email for a May 2021 trip & I still haven’t gotten even 1 email for a July 12, 2020 trip!


My cousin has a trip July 13 and got the email today.  We have a rescheduled trip from May, June, and now August 2.  I have NEVER received any correspondence from Disney the entire time.  I've questioned whether it's because we used a TA, but I don't feel like that is correct.  I don't know.  We are supposed to find out Monday about our reservations, according to our TA.  And I'll be up bright and early to make those park ressies!


----------



## Disneylover99

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Isn't Monday only through September?! Did I miss something?


I got the email, but I guess we’ll know for sure on Monday.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sandisw said:


> No...it is for those that want to be able to get in park reservations for 2021 now.



Thank you! Helping a friend with a rescheduled trip and want to be sure I’m sharing correct info.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Took a gander at a few pages that I got behind on.
> 
> So as an AP you can either get an extra 1 month extension OR 1 months worth of a refund?
> 
> I’m sure I interpreted that wrong. But if I didnt...yikes



I read it as one month extension, of turn in your AP for a refund of some sort.


----------



## Mit88

Seems rather silly to remove the option to buy APs. It doesnt guarantee people entrance into the parks, nor does it shoot them to the front of the line unless they have resort reservations. Its just added money in Disney’s pocket.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Passholder question. 
I NEVER get AP emails but I absolutely WANT to have a shot at a preview. Is there some sort of setting on MDE that I need to turn on to receive emails?


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Seems rather silly to remove the option to buy APs. It doesnt guarantee people entrance into the parks, nor does it shoot them to the front of the line unless they have resort reservations. Its just added money in Disney’s pocket.



It may be why it is shut down,  Lots of DVC and resort guests with no tickets and  maybe they are worried?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

LSUmiss said:


> I just can’t! You got an email for a May 2021 trip & I still haven’t gotten even 1 email for a July 12, 2020 trip!


Maybe not a great sign.  Where are you booked for that July trip?  DVC/FW?


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I read it as one month extension, of turn in your AP for a refund of some sort.



And you have until October to make the decision, or when your pass is currently set to expire w/4 month extension?

If thats the case, I have no trips scheduled or want to schedule from October 25th through February 26th during my 4 month extension, so I’d just ask for the refund and renew my pass in February.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So..  my annual pass expires in November. Am I going to be out of luck booking for Christmas now? It will probably reach capacity before I can book it.

Who the heck thought it was a good idea to book through September 2021?!

Oh, and what is going on with resort upgrades now-- people are having to pay for them?


----------



## jen7233

What do these emails even say, anything interesting? Is there a time on it where it says to log into the system?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Don’t know if this questions was answered but did they say when people who don’t have a reservation can plan a trip


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sandisw said:


> I read it as one month extension, of turn in your AP for a refund of some sort.



Im hoping it’ll just be a pro-rated refund for the amount of time left on the pass. While I’m sad to give it up, it would basically put mine at break even, as if we had just bought regular tickets for the one trip we got to use them.


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Don’t know if this questions was answered but did they say when people who don’t have a reservation can plan a trip



June 28th for 2021 bookings. 

“Later this summer” (probably a few weeks after reopening) for the remainder of 2020


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eme-parks-hotels-and-downtown-disney-in-july/


----------



## chasgoose

Here's my question regarding making reservations for trips booked in 2021, isn't Disney saying that you can't change park reservations once they are made? Assuming the park reservation system stays in place, but things are better with COVID by then and Disney has more capacity, wouldn't booking on Monday for those trips potentially put you at a disadvantage should hours change and more slots open up? I would be annoyed if I made an 11 AM reservation at EP (aka first timeslot) for a Spring 2021 trip only to find out that the park hours were shifted earlier and I couldn't modify.

I wonder if it would make more sense to hold off on 2021 park reservations for a bit until you get closer in. It's not like they are going to run out of 2021 reservations on Monday or anytime soon even if capacity is kept at what it is for the July opening. This is also why it boggles my mind that Disney isn't doing park reservations on a rolling basis of like 30-60 days prior to arrival. Not only would it limit the number of people trying to make reservations on Monday, but it would also give them more flexibility to tweak the system as things change with COVID and they have a chance to see how it works in action. Not to mention that it could give them a way to preserve a preferred booking window advantage to on-site guests and market that as a perk for staying on-site. If they really are allowing 2021 park reservations, anyone who books a trip between whenever that opens up again and September 29, 2021 will lose the on-site advantage after June 28, 2020. 

In the end I don't think it will matter all that much for park reservations in 2021, since they aren't going to run out for a while on those (there just aren't enough people with tickets and reservations for that to be the case, even factoring in AP holders), but it just seems wild to me that Disney would make things more taxing on their IT and potentially more frustrating for guests when they didn't have to.


----------



## Hoodie

SaintsManiac said:


> Glad I am not alone in this. I have confirmed with 2 different sources that as long as they're linked they're good to go with a room only reservation.
> 
> I wonder how fun it will be when I have to upgrade my kid's ticket to an adult one!


I have a room only with UT tickets attached.  I got the email that as a "resort guest" I can make reservations on Monday as long as I have "valid ticket media" attached.  I think the package confusion is guests with room only and NO tickets have to upgrade to a package to book.  Makes me think you HAVE to get your tickets through Disney for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Farro

Sandisw said:


> I think the key is those wanting to book for 2021 now and make park reservations will be forced to go with a package via Disney.
> 
> Anyone waiting until ticket sales open up, will be able to do the whole 3rd party thing.



That's total crap.

They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.

Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???

Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.

I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.


----------



## wisteria1019

Sandisw said:


> Can you see her tickets? As long as she is your friend and you can see her tickets, you can book through your MDE.


The only thing that I see when pulling up my F & F list is Choose which plans Erin can see - All my plans is checked. The other two people in her room indicate Plans managed by Erin.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im hoping it’ll just be a pro-rated refund for the amount of time left on the pass. While I’m sad to give it up, it would basically put mine at break even, as if we had just bought regular tickets for the one trip we got to use them.



That would be mighty generous, especially if I’m still allowed to use the pass in August and October (right before my pass was set to expire pre-extension). And on top of that get a 7 month refund? I feel like thats expecting a lot, and might be _*more *_than the “more than fair” that Remy spoke of


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


>



*"It could happen then, but it could also not" is the most accurate description of dealing with Disney I've ever heard.*


----------



## moorish

Sandisw said:


> I think the key is those wanting to book for 2021 now and make park reservations will be forced to go with a package via Disney.
> 
> Anyone waiting until ticket sales open up, will be able to do the whole 3rd party thing.



But this says that theme park tickets for 2021 open up on June 28th...so people would just have to wait 4 days, right?

"By June 28, all guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and *theme park tickets* and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues."


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandisw said:


> I think the key is those wanting to book for 2021 now and make park reservations will be forced to go with a package via Disney.
> 
> Anyone waiting until ticket sales open up, will be able to do the whole 3rd party thing.


Trying to follow.. meaning those sites will receive tickets first vs. buying them through Disney?


----------



## shoegal9

Carol Jackson said:


> Passholder question.
> I NEVER get AP emails but I absolutely WANT to have a shot at a preview. Is there some sort of setting on MDE that I need to turn on to receive emails?



I've been trying for years.  I talk to IT, cast member after cast member, checked all of my preferences.  I get NOTHING related to my APs.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Carol Jackson said:


> Passholder question.
> I NEVER get AP emails but I absolutely WANT to have a shot at a preview. Is there some sort of setting on MDE that I need to turn on to receive emails?


Yes!  Go to your profile on the main site (not app).  Go to “communication preferences” and then “privacy preferences website”.  There (just to play it safe), make sure all options are checked.  I missed the SWGE email because I had this set wrong and a helpful CM walked me through it (as well as getting us on a waitlist to get in—we did!)


----------



## rteetz

I haven’t kept up with the last few pages but has it been said here that APs will get magnets by mail?


----------



## Cattrip

Hoodie said:


> I have a room only with UT tickets attached.  I got the email that as a "resort guest" I can make reservations on Monday as long as I have "valid ticket media" attached.  I think the package confusion is guests with room only and NO tickets have to upgrade to a package to book.  Makes me think you HAVE to get your tickets through Disney for the foreseeable future.


Where did this email come from-I didn't get one eeekkk


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I haven’t kept up with the last few pages but has it been said here that APs will get magnets by mail?



Yes


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> That would be mighty generous, especially if I’m still allowed to use the pass in August and October (right before my pass was set to expire pre-extension). And on top of that get a 7 month refund? I feel like thats expecting a lot, and might be _*more *_than the “more than fair” that Remy spoke of



I interpreted it as cancel right away and get the portion back that was unused. Like I have 7-8 ish months remaining on my AP depending if they factor in that extra month, and in order to get that refunded I would not be able to use it again.

In lieu of the refund we can cancel and receive a partial refund, whatever that means. I guess it could go the way like I mentioned above or it could be a refund of that single month instead of an extra extension?


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...eme-parks-hotels-and-downtown-disney-in-july/


 The Unions aren’t happy about it and I don’t blame them https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-unions-ask-california-governor-to-delay-reopening/


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I interpreted it as cancel right away and get the portion back that was unused. Like I have 7-8 ish months remaining on my AP depending if they factor in that extra month, and in order to get that refunded I would not be able to use it again.
> 
> In lieu of the refund we can cancel and receive a partial refund, whatever that means. I guess it could go the way like I mentioned above or it could be a refund of that single month instead of an extra extension?



I dont get confused very often. Most of what has been said this morning, even with wording issues from Disney...

But the AP situation just gets more and more confusing lol


----------



## Hoodie

Cattrip said:


> Where did this email come from-I didn't get one eeekkk


Disney Destinations.  I think as long as the tickets are there, you can book.


----------



## Mit88

So the flyovers that have been done the last few days over WDW were for 3D mapping? Interesting


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> I haven’t kept up with the last few pages but has it been said here that APs will get magnets by mail?



Via owl post on Sundays. Soon.

Seriously: yes mail. I don’t envy you moderating this. Bless you.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

How is all of this information able to come out while meanwhile thousands of people still don't know if their resort is open or where they will be sleeping?!


----------



## csmith1004

This is where Disney IT scares me. If I pull up my friends and family list I see all 6 family members going in October.



 But, on the planning page it only shows 4 of us and only my tickets (AP voucher) even though if I log in to each account I see their tickets (also AP vouchers).


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> I'm seeing on a FB group that an AP got an email saying:
> 
> "To thank you for your loyalty, we want to give you a sprinkle of pixie dust by mailing you an exclusive magnet later this summer (one per household)"
> 
> Speculation: begin!


F&G Orange Bird-I hope, I hope!!!!


----------



## SarahC97

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> How is all of this information able to come out while meanwhile thousands of people still don't know if their resort is open or where they will be sleeping?!


This is what I'm wondering too.


----------



## chasgoose

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.



They might only open up ticket sales to packages for 2021 initially, but I can't imagine anyone in 2021 having issues getting park reservations, even if the capacity restrictions with the July opening are still in place by then. It honestly might even be better to hold off on booking park reservations now so that you aren't locked in to a time slot you can't change if things get better by the time you go. Even at 20% capacity that means tens of thousands of people can go to each park and, its not like there are going to be a ton of people with resort reservations and park tickets for 2021 or local AP holders planning that far out in advance.


----------



## RWinNOLA

A2DisneyMom said:


> Maybe not a great sign.  Where are you booked for that July trip?  DVC/FW?



I wouldn’t read to much into who is and isn’t getting e-mails.  The communication was pretty clear that those with resort reservations AND tickets will be first to get a shot at park passes on 6/22.  Yet, many on here have reported that they got the e-mail and do not have tickets while many others that do meet the criteria have not received the e-mail. 

Disney communications are certainly lacking.  What’s sad is that there are so many that don’t follow these boards but do meet the criteria to make park reservations and will likely miss out on the initial window because they do not get the e-mail.


----------



## rpb718

Folks - take a break and calm down.  Let's wait until more is known or clarified via Disney.  I'm sure there's confusion caused by the wording, and trying to include what a phone CM is saying isn't making things any clearer.  I'm thinking Disney will fix the wording over the weekend.  As it is now, some posts here don't make sense.   Not going to single any out, but some worked up folks need to relax.


----------



## kariyava

Sorry if this has already been discussed (darn work -- now I am 50 pages behind!) but what does someone need to do if they have park hopper tickets?  I want to make sure everything is squared away before Monday (we have a resort reservation and park tickets linked on MDE).  Do we have to call and get our park hoppers converted to regular tickets?  If we do, do we get a refund for the difference in price or how does that work?  If we don't, do we just make our reservations with our park hopper tickets and ask for a refund in the difference in price later (or do we lose the extra money we spent on park hoppers)?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

csmith1004 said:


> This is where Disney IT scares me. If I pull up my friends and family list I see all 6 family members going in October.
> 
> View attachment 502284
> 
> But, on the planning page it only shows 4 of us and only my tickets (AP voucher) even though if I log in to each account I see their tickets (also AP vouchers).
> 
> View attachment 502283


Hi.  I went through this with a CM about my family the other night.  Who controls the reservations for the two adults at the bottom?  Themselves?  Ask them to look into their MDE accounts and make sure they have you selected as being able to modify plans for them, as opposed to just viewing them.  If that’s not the issue, call Disney and they can do some other magic to link your accounts.


----------



## jb405

I apologize if this has been asked, I can’t keep up!

we had 6 day tickets already linked before the close down. Were planning to use them in a few weeks but parks are closed and we cancelled our room but still have the tickets. The tickets were extended to sept 2021. Now in Mde they look like they have changed from one 6-day ticket to 6 one day tickets. Is anyone else seeing this?

we are trying to figure out if we can use 2 of those days for a stay in nov that we didn’t purchase tickets for yet and then use the other 4 days next year.

Previously for a 6 day ticket you had to use all the days within 14 days of the first use.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.


Im confused as to your concern. 

Virtually no 2021 tickets have been sold yet, so it’s a certainty you won’t be locked out of your dates before they start selling tickets to everyone
They’ve said you can buy theme park tickets alone. 
They also aren’t requiring a hotel reservation past the 28th to make a reservation so whether you have one or not is irrelevant to what your plan should be
From over here it looks like you can wake up early on the 28th, buy tickets, and make reservations with no risk of being locked out. What part of the above are you concerned isn’t true?


----------



## lauraingalls

what time on Monday? Have we heard? Midnight? 7am?


----------



## constanze

rpb718 said:


> Folks - take a break and calm down.  Let's wait until more is known or clarified via Disney.  I'm sure there's confusion caused by the wording, and trying to include what a phone CM is saying isn't making things any clearer.  I'm thinking Disney will fix the wording over the weekend.  As it is now, some posts here don't make sense.   Not going to single any out, but some worked up folks need to relax.


So are you saying people shouldn't be giving their 3 year-olds a crash course on how to set up an email account and navigate their own MDE portal?


----------



## Farro

chasgoose said:


> They might only open up ticket sales to packages for 2021 initially, but I can't imagine anyone in 2021 having issues getting park reservations, even if the capacity restrictions with the July opening are still in place by then. It honestly might even be better to hold off on booking park reservations now so that you aren't locked in to a time slot you can't change if things get better by the time you go. Even at 20% capacity that means tens of thousands of people can go to each park and, its not like there are going to be a ton of people with resort reservations and park tickets for 2021 or local AP holders planning that far out in advance.



I'm not changing to a package, thats why its getting me mad if they say we have to. I still just plan to buy my tickets later.

Again, I'll see what happens next week.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274063276410834944


Is this just FL passes?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

RWinNOLA said:


> I wouldn’t read to much into who is and isn’t getting e-mails.  The communication was pretty clear that those with resort reservations AND tickets will be first to get a shot at park passes on 6/22.  Yet, many on here have reported that they got the e-mail and do not have tickets while many others that do meet the criteria have not received the e-mail.
> 
> Disney communications are certainly lacking.  What’s sad is that there are so many that don’t follow these boards but do meet the criteria to make park reservations and will likely miss out on the initial window because they do not get the e-mail.


Yes, but if a AP never gets the emails, then it’s probably a setting issue.  From what I read, the AP previews did not require a resort stay, so definitely a good time to double-check those email preferences.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> Im confused as to your concern.
> 
> Virtually no 2021 tickets have been sold yet, so it’s a certainty you won’t be locked out of your dates before they start selling tickets to everyone
> They’ve said you can buy theme park tickets alone.
> They also aren’t requiring a hotel reservation past the 28th to make a reservation so whether you have one or not is irrelevant to what your plan should be
> From over here it looks like you can wake up early on the 28th, buy tickets, and make reservations with no risk of being locked out. What part of the above are you concerned isn’t true?



I was told that I have to change my room only to a package in order to get tickets for 2021.

And if that's not true Disney has a real CM problem and its getting really annoying.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> And you have until October to make the decision, or when your pass is currently set to expire w/4 month extension?
> 
> If thats the case, I have no trips scheduled or want to schedule from October 25th through February 26th during my 4 month extension, so I’d just ask for the refund and renew my pass in February.



I would call...I think you have to decide now....that is how I interpreted it.


----------



## chasgoose

Farro said:


> I'm not changing to a package, thats why its getting me mad if they say we have to. I still just plan to buy my tickets later.
> 
> Again, I'll see what happens next week.



Yeah fully understand that, but they will open up ticket sales for non-packages sometime soon and I doubt you will have too many issues booking a park reservation in 2021 if you wait until you can buy tickets on their own outside of a package.


----------



## Farro

chasgoose said:


> Yeah fully understand that, but they will open up ticket sales for non-packages sometime soon and I doubt you will have too many issues booking a park reservation in 2021 if you wait until you can buy tickets on their own outside of a package.



And thats fine.

Its just CM told me my reservation has to be upgraded to package period, which makes no sense. That's what got me actually upset.

I mean she told me that I will have to rebook my room only to a package. Im not exaggerating.

So we'll see.


----------



## Sandisw

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.



I don’t think I said anything about the rate...just that only those people who want to book park reservations now need to upgrade to package.

If you don’t upgrade, and keep what you have, then you can make reservations when they open up sales again for 3rd party tickets


----------



## hhbaldwin

lauraingalls said:


> what time on Monday? Have we heard? Midnight? 7am?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274103491774967809


----------



## Jothmas

A2DisneyMom said:


> Yes, but if a AP never gets the emails, then it’s probably a setting issue.  From what I read, the AP previews did not require a resort stay, so definitely a good time to double-check those email preferences.


Unfortunately, there’s no box to check to request “Override whatever hidden unknowable flag in the bowels of the Disney systems is preventing me from receiving emails.”


----------



## Farro

Sandisw said:


> I don’t think I said anything about the rate...just that only those people who want to book park reservations now need to upgrade to package.
> 
> If you don’t upgrade, and keep what you have, then you can make reservations when they open up sales again for 3rd party tickets



Okay. 

Then CM was wrong and I'm okay with what I have.


----------



## Sandisw

wisteria1019 said:


> The only thing that I see when pulling up my F & F list is Choose which plans Erin can see - All my plans is checked. The other two people in her room indicate Plans managed by Erin.



If she manages people that don’t have their own account, then they need one so you can connect with them too,

I had to do this with my DDs BF.  He was on hers only so while she could see all my plans and me hers, since he wasn’t a friend of mine and just someone in her account, I couldn’t see his tickets,  Once he made an account, and linked with me, I can now see it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Searc said:


> This pathetic roll out gets better...out of curiosity, I checked my email and I received that same email. I have no tickets linked, no AP, no resort booked and my last Disney trip was September of 2019. Yay, Disney IT.


And I have a 2 trips booked in July & nov-both with valid park tickets & resort reservations & nothing!


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> I haven’t kept up with the last few pages but has it been said here that APs will get magnets by mail?



Someone mentioned but I didn’t get an email yet...did it say all.?


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I would call...I think you have to decide now....that is how I interpreted it.



Hopefully I can book my reservations on monday, request the refund, buy a new AP and keep my reservations. That seems like a stretch though


----------



## rteetz

Sandisw said:


> Someone mentioned but I didn’t get an email yet...did it say all.?


I believe so


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Hopefully I can book my reservations on monday, request the refund, buy a new AP and keep my reservations. That seems like a stretch though



I think it would work if you don’t have to request refund yet,  Since they shut down AP sales, it may not work if you do.

Find out when you must decide!


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> The AP month addition is weird timing as well. Waiting until October to add that month to peoples tickets. What about those of us that have passes that expire between the time parks reopen and October? How do we get that extra month?


Or I have a resort reservation in Nov but my AP will expire before it but not really so how do I make a park reservation for that trip?


----------



## jlwise

Farro said:


> It stuck out in another post, but now I can't find it.
> 
> I don't know. My excitement for this trip has pretty much left the building. The conversation I had with Disney today made it seem I don't have a choice to buy tickets later, but rather I have to upgrade to a package for 2021 and lose my room rate.


So you called and were told that you had to upgrade your May trip to a package with tickets? I know we’ve talked on the boards, and we are both going in May. I wanted to wait and see if the Military Salute tickets would be available for next year... maybe I can’t wait until then?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

So....dining?  Anyone with thoughts there?  Also available for booking on Monday?


----------



## AmberMV

constanze said:


> So are you saying people shouldn't be giving their 3 year-olds a crash course on how to set up an email account and navigate their own MDE portal?


My 3 year old still goes #2 in a diaper but sure, son, let's get those fingers a-typin';  I'll be disappointed if you can't schedule your own park reservation on Monday!


----------



## Farro

Look , I'm not that upset, its just a trip after all.

But I do get upset at the misinformation Cast Members on the phone give out so easily.

 Its irresponsible and I know we joke about it...but man...


----------



## Sandisw

hereforthechurros said:


> Trying to follow.. meaning those sites will receive tickets first vs. buying them through Disney?



No. I think that those wanting to be able to book 2021 trips and book park days at this time...like in the next few weeks...have to buy a package through Disney,

If you do not, then you have to wait for Disney to open up ticket sales, including for 3rd party sellers.

I think people with room only reservations who want to book park days in 2021 have to upgrade if they don’t want to wait.


----------



## constanze

A2DisneyMom said:


> So....dining?  Anyone with thoughts there?  Also available for booking on Monday?


I know...now that we can't park hop...this no park hop thing makes things difficult for me. Without knowing where we're eating puts a hiccup in the planning. I was thinking "no biggie". We'll just do a park and then with the announcement of Food and Wine, we'd just hop over to Epcot in the evening...but now...


----------



## tinkerhon

rpb718 said:


> Folks - take a break and calm down.  Let's wait until more is known or clarified via Disney.  I'm sure there's confusion caused by the wording, and trying to include what a phone CM is saying isn't making things any clearer.  I'm thinking Disney will fix the wording over the weekend.  As it is now, some posts here don't make sense.   Not going to single any out, but some worked up folks need to relax.



I hear you to an extent, but looking at the big/complete pic, I don't think disney has handled this entire situation that well - I totally understand that these are unprecented times, but info coming in   dribs and drabs, vague wording - and frankly - not enough info - for example, we were supposed to leave on July 14 for a long stay - 19 days for DD middle school graduation - I cancelled , but hypothetically, if we were still going, it's less than a month away, and we would not yet know if our hotel ( ASMovies) would be open ?


----------



## AnnTiquity

So I have a room only reservation starting on the now famous date of Sept 26, 2021. In MDE it is called "21 Return Basic Package" and so far I have paid $200 for each part of my split stay. I know that availability was already somewhat limited when I made my reservation a month ago. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Farro

jlwise said:


> So you called and were told that you had to upgrade your May trip to a package with tickets? I know we’ve talked on the boards, and we are both going in May. I wanted to wait and see if the Military Salute tickets would be available for next year... maybe I can’t wait until then?



Yes, but I think CM i spoke with was just spouting out anything. She said i would be required to rebook my room only as a package since I didn't book "basic package". 

Just wait until it all shakes out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If only Disney hadn’t complicated their ticket system beyond reason.


----------



## constanze

AmberMV said:


> My 3 year old still goes #2 in a diaper but sure, son, let's get those fingers a-typin';  I'll be disappointed if you can't schedule your own park reservation on Monday!


Honestly...there were times today...I thought I'd be going Number 2 ...and I'm not wearing diapers to protect me...


----------



## chicagoshannon

A2DisneyMom said:


> So....dining?  Anyone with thoughts there?  Also available for booking on Monday?


This is probably too technical for Disney but it would be nice if after you have your park reservation (If you're inside 60 days) a window would pop up asking if you wanted any reservations.  Or just have the ability to go back in after you have you APR (advanced park reservation) to make dining or experience reservations (droid, light saber etc.)


----------



## WonderlandisReality

What I am confused about is that we have a RO reservation AND 9 day park hoppers purchased through UT. Does that mean we need to upgrade to a package? That is some absurd stuff...


----------



## Farro

AnnTiquity said:


> So I have a room only reservation starting on the now famous date of Sept 26, 2021. In MDE it is called "21 Return Basic Package" and so far I have paid $200 for each part of my split stay. I know that availability was already somewhat limited when I made my reservation a month ago.
> Hope this helps.



Yes, that's how they started booking this year, it's new.

Unfortunately apparently I booked before they started doing that...


----------



## Sandisw

csmith1004 said:


> This is where Disney IT scares me. If I pull up my friends and family list I see all 6 family members going in October.
> 
> View attachment 502284
> 
> But, on the planning page it only shows 4 of us and only my tickets (AP voucher) even though if I log in to each account I see their tickets (also AP vouchers).
> 
> View attachment 502283



Everyone who you have plans with that does not have an MDE account has to be managed by you.

If they are managed by someone else, then you can’t plan foe them until they have their own account.

So, if one of the people you are seeing in the top is managed by one of your other friends, that person has to now create their own MDE and connect as your friend...then you can book for them.


----------



## Andrwh1

LSUmiss said:


> I just can’t! You got an email for a May 2021 trip & I still haven’t gotten even 1 email for a July 12, 2020 trip!



I’m with you!  No email yet for our July 15 trip!


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> What I am confused about is that we have a RO reservation AND 9 day park hoppers purchased through UT. Does that mean we need to upgrade to a package? That is some absurd stuff...



No


----------



## newpherchris

Mit88 said:


> That would be mighty generous, especially if I’m still allowed to use the pass in August and October (right before my pass was set to expire pre-extension). And on top of that get a 7 month refund? I feel like thats expecting a lot, and might be _*more *_than the “more than fair” that Remy spoke of


No I'm thinking you get the 7-month pro-rated refund in lieu of using the pass for planned August / October trips.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Carol Jackson said:


> Passholder question.
> I NEVER get AP emails but I absolutely WANT to have a shot at a preview. Is there some sort of setting on MDE that I need to turn on to receive emails?


Here's the link that worked for Pandora and Toy Story previews...
might work ...soon 

https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyworld


----------



## KrissyD715

Trying to catch up on the 75 pages that happened while I was at work, so sorry if this was asked. I didn't see anything about the staggered times everyone was talking about in the info from Disney. Is that not happening that you can be there all day once you get a reservation?


----------



## FatBambi

Value peasants right now... Surely we have to hear something soon, right? I just feel sick.


----------



## csmith1004

Sandisw said:


> Everyone who you have plans with that does not have an MDE account has to be managed by you.
> 
> If they are managed by someone else, then you can’t plan foe them until they have their own account.
> 
> So, if one of the people you are seeing in the top is managed by one of your other friends, that person has to now create their own MDE and connect as your friend...then you can book for them.



Yea, that’s what I was afraid of. There is no way I am messing with an account that has a current resort stay and ticket attached so I will just log into their account separately to make their reservation. If that doesn’t work it will be just one more reason to delay this trip until things start to make more sense.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did everyone see this shocking tidbit??


----------



## Sandisw

WonderlandisReality said:


> What I am confused about is that we have a RO reservation AND 9 day park hoppers purchased through UT. Does that mean we need to upgrade to a package? That is some absurd stuff...



No...you have your tickets and room already. It is only for those with room only in 2021 with no tickets who want to be able to book next week some park reservations for their trips in 2021.


----------



## Mfowler7828

So maybe I missed it but has their been a list of rides and shows that won’t be open before we all enter the hunger games to make these reservations?


----------



## jsbowl16

Is there a limit on the number of days you can reserve if you have resort reservations? We have 6 days planned for August and 9 planned for December. We have AP.


----------



## Farro

Sandisw said:


> No...you have your tickets and room already. It is only for those with room only in 2021 with no tickets who want to be able to book next week some park reservations for their trips in 2021.



You keep saying this, do you know for sure? Not about poster who already has tickets, I get that.

But I was specifically told that I had to upgrade, regardless of reserving parks next week or not.

I'll be very happy if you are right and she was wrong!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jsbowl16 said:


> Is there a limit on the number of days you can reserve if you have resort reservations? We have 6 days planned for August and 9 planned for December. We have AP.



14


----------



## wdwrule

LSUmiss said:


> I just can’t! You got an email for a May 2021 trip & I still haven’t gotten even 1 email for a July 12, 2020 trip!


Yep July 12 is my departure day and I finally got the email a couple of hours ago. Haven’t heard a thing from them except when they canceled dining. CM told me on phone yesterday that I couldn’t reschedule/modify my trip until later. I guess Monday is finally later.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rpb718 said:


> Folks - take a break and calm down.  Let's wait until more is known or clarified via Disney.  I'm sure there's confusion caused by the wording, and trying to include what a phone CM is saying isn't making things any clearer.  I'm thinking Disney will fix the wording over the weekend.  As it is now, some posts here don't make sense.   Not going to single any out, but some worked up folks need to relax.


I was kidding about the demise of my SO. He makes me the best cocktails and loves wdw more than I do <3


jsbowl16 said:


> Is there a limit on the number of days you can reserve if you have resort reservations? We have 6 days planned for August and 9 planned for December. We have AP.


as long as you’re on-site it seems it will be the length of your stay up to 14 days.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Did everyone see this shocking tidbit??


Yep posted it earlier. I can’t even keep up in this thread lol.


----------



## Disneysoule

Andrwh1 said:


> I’m with you!  No email yet for our July 15 trip!


I’m in the no email club too with LSUmiss. Reservation July 25th.  Maybe we won the extra SOON reservations and they are waiting to tell us after everyone so they don’t get jealous lmao.


----------



## cwaltjen

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah by 4 pm they had removed that ability. I’m going to kill my SO for telling me to wait. Look for me on the news haha.



I just looked and ticketsatwork.com has annual passes available for purchase.  Not much of a discount, but at least they're available.


----------



## AmberMV

Did someone find where there is a updated list of AP perks?  The AP page seems to have transformed into just an info page for the upcoming system changes.  Do AP still get free parking?  Dining/merch discounts?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DGsAtBLT said:


> 14


Where are you getting that from? Those ware two different reservations... 6 and 9.


----------



## Anthony Vito

rteetz said:


> Well you can do it on your phone just not on the app. Looks like they want people to use the website not the app for this.


So, I'm still playing catch-up and a bit behind, so I may feel foolish replying to this now (and will find it covered later):  this has me particularly worried because my APs are showing the extension in the MDE app, but on the website, they still have the old expiration date - 8/11, but we arrive on 8/22.  If I have to use the browser version, I'm worried about this.


----------



## JPM4

Spaceguy55 said:


> Here's the link that worked for Pandora and Toy Story previews...
> might work ...soon
> 
> https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyworld


Awesome! Here we go! Time to smash that refresh button!


----------



## crayon3448

So if I have PH tickets, do I need to call Monday and modify them before I reserve parks in order to get the refund? Or can I reserve parks and call later?


----------



## hereforthechurros

cwaltjen said:


> I just looked and ticketsatwork.com has annual passes available for purchase.  Not much of a discount, but at least they're available.


Must you be eligible through your workplace to do so? I’m a business owner so no connection there


----------



## Llama mama

Wish I knew what resort I am being moved to before having to pick these reservations on Monday 
My choices will certainly be based on resort location.


----------



## rteetz

Anthony Vito said:


> So, I'm still playing catch-up and a bit behind, so I may feel foolish replying to this now (and will find it covered later):  this has me particularly worried because my APs are showing the extension in the MDE app, but on the website, they still have the old expiration date - 8/11, but we arrive on 8/22.  If I have to use the browser version, I'm worried about this.


I still don’t have my extension on anything so I’m sure it’s still all being worked out.


----------



## Tinksbff

I think I missed something and apologize if I’m repeating. i am an AP.  I read somewhere that once you make a park reservation it cannot be changed.  Are we allowed to change the entry time on park reservation later in time?  Did Disney say we could not?  Or is it speculation that it cannot be changed because there will not be any reservations left?  Any news today on when Pop will be opening?


----------



## LSUmiss

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Are you including the extra month that will appear in October?  If not, that should cover you.


Well I didn’t know about it when I first posted this. But, will it let me make a park reservation for end of Nov on Monday if it says it expires 11/8?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where are you getting that from? Those ware two different reservations... 6 and 9.


Length of stay, 14 days max.


----------



## constanze

crayon3448 said:


> So if I have PH tickets, do I need to call Monday and modify them before I reserve parks in order to get the refund? Or can I reserve parks and call later?


---EDITING to say the Person who posted had resort/ticket package-----I saw someone post that they called and a cast member said to just do your park reservations on-line first---then call later and get your refund-modifcation adjustments later when it was less busy


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Spaceguy55 said:


> Here's the link that worked for Pandora and Toy Story previews...
> might work ...soon
> 
> https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyworld


Now don't you all go forcing old pages open again...


----------



## vinotinto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Interesting. When I look at my tickets on the app (Tickets and Passes), and when I look on the website (MDE --> My Plans --> Tickets & Memory Maker tab), it shows the new exp date for my and my kids' APs (March 2021). But when I go to MDE --> Profile --> Memberships & Passes, it still shows the original expiration date.


I have the same issue:

When I go to “Tickets and Memory Maker“ in the website *or* “Tickets“ in the app, I see our annual passes that had expired during the closure with the July expiration date.

When I go to “Annual Passes“ on the website or “Memberships and Passes“ under Profile in the app, I don’t have an AP, and it asks me if I want to link an AP...

???


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where are you getting that from? Those ware two different reservations... 6 and 9.



I thought the AP limit was 14 days if you had a resort stay, is that wrong?


----------



## vinotinto

Tinksbff said:


> I think I missed something and apologize if I’m repeating. i am an AP.  I read somewhere that once you make a park reservation it cannot be changed.  Are we allowed to change the entry time on park reservation later in time?  Did Disney say we could not?  Or is it speculation that it cannot be changed because there will not be any reservations left?  Any news today on when Pop will be opening?


I’m wondering where this rumor came from. Doesn’t make any sense to lock people into a specific time all the way through 2021. But, I’ve been shocked before at things that have been decided, soooooo....


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DGsAtBLT said:


> I thought the AP limit was 14 days if you had a resort stay, is that wrong?


That’s correct.


----------



## LSUmiss

A2DisneyMom said:


> Maybe not a great sign.  Where are you booked for that July trip?  DVC/FW?


DVC but on a cash reservation there.


----------



## babydoll65

I'm in the same camp as many with no email yet but I also never received any emails when I lost my fd bounceback offer and was given the 35% room discount either, it was just magically applied to my reservation. Though I'm not quite understanding the bit about every guest having their own mde account but we have two rooms reservations so the one room with the one guest in it has their own account and the other two traveling with me have always had their own so I'm guessing, I'm good??


----------



## Mfowler7828

Sooo. Just heard from a pretty reliable friend who works for Disney and he was told that Capacity will be at 25% when parks open. Obviously take this for what it is but this person would know and just gave me the tip


----------



## mcomber7

I wonder how AP’s will work with only packages for 2021?


----------



## Jroceagles

thomp7t said:


> I received mine at 3:30 and our trip is in December.


Same...mine is in late August.    Wish it said what time on the 22nd


----------



## jsbowl16

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That’s correct.


So is the limit 14 days total or 14 days per trip?


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> I wouldn’t read to much into who is and isn’t getting e-mails.  The communication was pretty clear that those with resort reservations AND tickets will be first to get a shot at park passes on 6/22.  Yet, many on here have reported that they got the e-mail and do not have tickets while many others that do meet the criteria have not received the e-mail.
> 
> Disney communications are certainly lacking.  What’s sad is that there are so many that don’t follow these boards but do meet the criteria to make park reservations and will likely miss out on the initial window because they do not get the e-mail.


I agree. It seems the email is worthless b/c it seems a lot of ppl got them who don’t qualify. My only concern is that whatever is keeping me from getting these emails will affect my eligibility on Monday.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

jsbowl16 said:


> So is the limit 14 days total or 14 days per trip?


Length of stay, 14 days max per stay


----------



## Jacq7414

I saw someone say that if you book park days then you can’t get a refund for your trip. Is that true? I have an April and May 2021 trip but who the heck knows what will happen the.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> Its not right to have allowed me to book room only with understanding I could buy tickets separately later. I was locked in at good rate.
> 
> Just feels slimy to all of a sudden only allow packages after the fact. Changes like this have NOTHING to do with pandemic.



Hello Farro! I would like to welcome you to the (not-so-very-exclusive) Club of those that will be Paying More For Your Disney Vacation than What You Had Reserved!

Our (not-so-very-exclusive) Club includes those who:
1. Had Free Dining cancelled!  Now, with their new room discount, they’ll be paying hundreds more per night once they go to dinner! (Special mention in this category to the Pop Peasants that were booked with FD and had 4 Disney adults in their room)!

2. Booked a resort reservation before the parks opened and had to pay to move their vacation to DVC after the parks reopened! Yeah for the extra few hundred a night for Saratoga Springs!

3. Paid for APS to cover a certain number of trips, and now their plans don’t fit into the reopening extension!

So, welcome!

(All kidding aside, I’m sure Disney will reopen ticket purchases once they get a handle on how many reservations they already have for 2020-2021. If you are sure you do not want to update the reservation to a package, then, just wait).


----------



## Tinksbff

vinotinto said:


> I’m wondering where this rumor came from. Doesn’t make any sense to lock people into a specific time all the way through 2021. But, I’ve been shocked before at things that have been decided, soooooo....


I read it about 20 - 40 pages back but now I can’t find it.  I was hoping it would work more like fast passes, which you can change when another time or attract becomes available.


----------



## Spaceguy55

DGsAtBLT said:


> I thought the AP limit was 14 days if you had a resort stay, is that wrong?


From the email sent to me and I posted earlier.
This seems to say that the entire stay gets reservations without a limit...

All Annual Passholders are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for up to *three *days at a time, or *Annual Passholders staying at select Disney Resort or other select hotels with valid Theme Park admission are eligible to make Theme Park reservations for their entire Resort length of stay.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jacq7414 said:


> I saw someone say that if you book park days then you can’t get a refund for your trip. Is that true? I have an April and May 2021 trip but who the heck knows what will happen the.



I haven’t seen anything about that.


----------



## Poohlie

I hope this is the right place to post this.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021.  My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew.  It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement.  Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay.  Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mit88

I get that the climate and information is ever-changing, especially today, and Disney Youtubers need to get the information out there “first”, but man, listening to the channels I follow, Fresh Baked, Touring Plans, Dis Unplugged, Provost all have videos from earlier today and much of the information they talk about has either been updated since then, or false to what it is today. I havent watched Pete’s video yet, but David from FB and Len from TP just seemed to want to get an initial video out there. Wish some of these guys would wait until later in the day since with every drop of information we’ve received over the last month, month and a half there has been a trickling effect of clearer information being given out throughout the day


----------



## AmberMV

Just read on a FB page that someone had reservations in August at Pop and when they called the CM told them Pop isn't part of the initial reopen and they would have to pay the difference to change to an open resort...FWIW


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That’s correct.


Per stay. 

Edit: I see that you said this later on this page!


----------



## Jacq7414

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven’t seen anything about that.


Oh good. Thanks


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> I was kidding about the demise of my SO. He makes me the best cocktails and loves wdw more than I do <3



Oh no.  I certainly wasn't talking about you.  You were completely justified.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Poohlie said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021.  My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew.  It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement.  Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay.  Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful.  Any suggestions?


Hey! Twinsies! I was transferred to "ticketing" three times. I am trying for Christmas. I was also just extended and pushed out of my renewal window.


----------



## Ryan King

More cruises being cancelled.  August 3rd on the Dream.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Just read on a FB page that someone had reservations in August at Pop and when they called the CM told them Pop isn't part of the initial reopen and they would have to pay the difference to change to an open resort...FWIW



I firmly believe that the phone CMs don't know any more about the Pop moving or not moving situation than we do.


----------



## Sandiz08

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I firmly believe that the phone CMs don't know any more about the Pop moving or not moving situation than we do.


Yep a CM asked on Monday if I had any questions in mind  they could answer. I said no thank you.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

A little distraction..

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/19/w...s-characters-will-be-in-parks-upon-reopening/


----------



## runningstitch

Llama mama said:


> Wish I knew what resort I am being moved to before having to pick these reservations on Monday
> My choices will certainly be based on resort location.


This. I am really hoping we'll get contacted this weekend about that.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

And this..  which is a little concerning...

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/19/d...-villa-resorts-at-guests-cost-upon-reopening/


----------



## Poohlie

Poohlie said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021.  My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew.  It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement.  Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay.  Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful.  Any suggestions?





SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Hey! Twinsies! I was transferred to "ticketing" three times. I am trying for Christmas. I was also just extended and pushed out of my renewal window.


Let me know what they tell you please! So frustrating!


----------



## preemiemama

Maybe it's the cynic in me, but why do I feel there's a price increase forthcoming on APs?  Maybe they are worried about a run on them, but it still isn't sitting exactly right with me.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

AmberMV said:


> Just read on a FB page that someone had reservations in August at Pop and when they called the CM told them Pop isn't part of the initial reopen and they would have to pay the difference to change to an open resort...FWIW


That’s pretty consistently been the case with date changes.  Perhaps we don’t have the whole story here.


----------



## cwaltjen

hereforthechurros said:


> Must you be eligible through your workplace to do so? I’m a business owner so no connection there


I believe so. I registered years ago and my login info is still good. There is an option to add your company as a business owner but it says they will get back to you in a few days with info, so wouldn’t help in this situation! Maybe you know someone with an affiliation they would be able to make a purchase for you...I know it’s a long shot, just trying to help!


----------



## anthony2k7

Anthony Vito said:


> Actually - the report was "correct" and reported by multiple sources and on the local news - it was correct that the governor said that apparently.  Scott Gustin pointed out that governor's statement was inaccurate.


States and anyone else that currently adds antibody and positive current case numbers together need to stop doing it. It makes no sense and just adds to confusion like this. Report the numbers separately.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Poohlie said:


> Let me know what they tell you please! So frustrating!


Will do.


----------



## focusondisney

newpherchris said:


> OK so for pre-paid annual passes, we have two options: the extra 30 days, or a 'partial refund.' As of closing day March 16, I was 101 days into a one-year pass. My pressing questions:
> 
> If I choose the refund for my pass, will I be refunded a prorated unused portion for the 264 days left, or only for the 117 days they are closed? If I get the 264 day balance, I'll go with that. If I only get 117 days, I'll take my chances with the extra 30 days.
> They said they'd give out refund directions 'in July.' Right now I have a cancel-able week at the Swan in Sept, so I'm tempted to reserve my park days on Monday morning like everyone else. However, if I do that, will Disney rescind the offer to provide a refund if I change my mind by the time they provide the refund directions? (In other words I don't want to limit my option to a refund, but I don't want to wait until July to make Sept park reservations either.)
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!



My question: I had already opted for the partial refund of 117 days.  I intend to renew my pass when it expires in December. I  definitely don’t  want the remainder of the pass cancelled.  I’m hoping the 117 day refund request is not translated by Disney to mean I want the whole thing refunded.


----------



## lluv3971

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Desperately trying to catch up.
> 
> Sorry if this sort of question has been asked previously, I have a DVC booking for next April, and a 14 day ultimate ticket bought directly through Disney (i'm in the UK), I am assuming that is everything I need to make park reservations on Monday (or whenever the window opens, if its rolling). I don't have any emails as of yet, so a little bit unsure.


Sounds right to me. As long as your resort and tickets are linked to your MDE, you should be good.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rpb718 said:


> Oh no.  I certainly wasn't talking about you.  You were completely justified.


I appreciate your support


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Oh no.  I certainly wasn't talking about you.  You were completely justified.



If you were talking about me, I dont care!

I allow myself to get irrationally angry once in a while. Its good for my skin.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And this..  which is a little concerning...
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/19/d...-villa-resorts-at-guests-cost-upon-reopening/



I have never seen this website before.

Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.


----------



## hereforthechurros

cwaltjen said:


> I believe so. I registered years ago and my login info is still good. There is an option to add your company as a business owner but it says they will get back to you in a few days with info, so wouldn’t help in this situation! Maybe you know someone with an affiliation they would be able to make a purchase for you...I know it’s a long shot, just trying to help!


My MIL has a connection through her work so I do appreciate the idea! Going to ask her about it.

edit: are there tickets available too or just APs?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Poohlie said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this.  I have DVC reservations for April 2021.  My AP was due to expire August 17, 2020, so my 60 day renewal window opened yesterday and I was planning to renew.  It looks like they extended my expiry date to December 12, 2020 sometime today before the Park Reservation announcement.  Now I am being told by MDE tech support (after a two hour wait) that I can't renew my AP until October so my tickets won't cover my April 2021 stay and now I can't make Park Reservations for that stay.  Currently on hold for a supervisor but not very hopeful.  Any suggestions?


Same situation. Curious what they'll say.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never seen this website before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.


Mickeyblog? They are reputable.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never seen this website before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.


I have just watched two episodes of Homeland for some light relief!


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Mickeyblog? They are reputable.



 I know Blog Mickey.


----------



## crayon3448

A2DisneyMom said:


> That’s pretty consistently been the case with date changes.  Perhaps we don’t have the whole story here.


 I do think the deluxes will open relatively soon.  There are the people at BC/YC who have been moved to Poly (not DVC) at the end of August.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never seen this website before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.



I believe it turned out to be untrue


----------



## constanze

Mfowler7828 said:


> Sooo. Just heard from a pretty reliable friend who works for Disney and he was told that Capacity will be at 25% when parks open. Obviously take this for what it is but this person would know and just gave me the tip


This is going to be quite a historical time to see the parks like this, I would think...I"m pretty excited for July!


----------



## csmith1004

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never seen this website before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.



I’m hoping they mean if they want to request to move to a specific resort they have to pay but if they do nothing and Disney opts to not open Pop, they should supply another room somewhere without adding cost. I’m still hoping Pop is open for my Oct. trip but if not I’m NOT paying for a different resort. Disney will move me for free or cancel and refund my $.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

The Mamas & the Papas had it right.

Monday, Monday, can't trust that day
Monday, Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh Monday mornin' you gave me no warnin' of what was to be
Oh Monday, Monday, how could you leave and not take me

Some of us may be left behind with no warning on Monday. I'm just hoping I have all my ducks in a row, my internet doesn't go down, and Stitch is full of Mickey pretzels.


----------



## ballonewb

So I got the email today saying I can book park reservations starting June 22.  I only have a resort reservations at pop in late September.  Do you think it will allow me to make reservations or will I have to wait till I can buy tickets to complete this?


----------



## csmith1004

ballonewb said:


> So I got the email today saying I can book park reservations starting June 22.  I only have a resort reservations at pop in late September.  Do you think it will allow me to make reservations or will I have to wait till I can buy tickets to complete this?


Word is you will need tickets but knowing Disney IT, it couldn’t hurt to try!!


----------



## Katrina Y

ballonewb said:


> So I got the email today saying I can book park reservations starting June 22.  I only have a resort reservations at pop in late September.  Do you think it will allow me to make reservations or will I have to wait till I can buy tickets to complete this?


If you don’t already have tickets and link them, you won’t be able to book park reservations on Monday.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Not sure if this was posted, but it looks like AP vouchers will NOT get you in to the AP preview.

"Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. An eligible activated annual pass is required to register"


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not sure if this was posted, but it looks like AP vouchers will NOT get you in to the AP preview.
> 
> "Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. An eligible activated annual pass is required to register"



Where is this from?


----------



## hereforthechurros

ballonewb said:


> So I got the email today saying I can book park reservations starting June 22.  I only have a resort reservations at pop in late September.  Do you think it will allow me to make reservations or will I have to wait till I can buy tickets to complete this?


You need linked tickets.

I have tickets and resort in August and no email. Disney never fails to impress


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

.


cakebaker said:


> They would be separate emails, but not sure anyone has gotten an email regarding previews. Regardless, it’s not necessary to get the email. I didn’t for SWGE and I could’ve  booked it with a voucher. Not saying you can for sure, but it’s definitely possible.
> 
> It’s interesting, you can go back and search the question about vouchers being accepted for SWGE and post after post- Nope, can’t do it. Yet when they released the reservations, you could. lol


Spaceguy55 (I think that is the right name) posted his full e-mail as well, and it contained the info on AP previews and the magnet.  When I compared his to mine, there were other differences as well, including that his started with wording about ready to return to blahblahblah magic because he received one for existing APs.  I have an unactivated AP, and I received a more generic version that did not include AP-specific language.  
Interesting differences.....


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Where is this from?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## Jacq7414

I wonder how a split stay will work during this. I currently have a trip booked April 1-3 at BC. We have a fantasy cruise April 3-10, but I’m really uneasy about it. Dh said no to AP (no idea why - but he doesn’t like the $3800 upfront charge). I was planning on booking AKL from 3-10. Can I buy an 8 day ticket with my BC stay and then use it to book park days at AKL? Or would that not work?


----------



## sara_s

preemiemama said:


> Maybe it's the cynic in me, but why do I feel there's a price increase forthcoming on APs?  Maybe they are worried about a run on them, but it still isn't sitting exactly right with me.


I thought this too....yikes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/



Thanks. Just realized it was just for the preview.


----------



## ballonewb

hereforthechurros said:


> You need linked tickets.
> 
> I have tickets and resort in August and no email. Disney never fails to impress



do you think they will allow you to make reservations as youbuy tickets.  I would hate to spend money on tickets and the dates I want to go they are not open.  Thoughts.


----------



## Skippyboo

Wouldn’t be horrible PR for Disney to make everyone with a booked Value or Moderate room pay the difference to go to Deluxe/DVC. A bunch of sad little kids with their parents going viral because they can’t afford the price difference going from All Stars to Wilderness


----------



## SaintsManiac

ballonewb said:


> do you think they will allow you to make reservations as youbuy tickets.  I would hate to spend money on tickets and the dates I want to go they are not open.  Thoughts.



You will see availability before purchase.


----------



## Bjn10

So there are conflicting reports of will people be required to pay for changes we really should wait for official information


----------



## npatellye

ballonewb said:


> So I got the email today saying I can book park reservations starting June 22.  I only have a resort reservations at pop in late September.  Do you think it will allow me to make reservations or will I have to wait till I can buy tickets to complete this?


I have a stay at Poly in early August and have APs but have received no emails at all about being eligible to make reservations. I guess I can’t make reservations then?


----------



## Broncho52

I’m staying at All Star Music Family suites in Nov.  was told by TA in email today  that we would be upgraded to a Villa at no charge.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never seen this website before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it isn’t true. Very shady.



Very reputable.  Allot of what Ryan posts here and on the locked news thread comes from Mickeyblog.

Im beginning to think all these changes are Disney’s way of thinning the herd.. Chapek said they “had millions of reservations on the books” Sounds like too many for the reduced capacity imposed on them by the various levels of government


----------



## SaintsManiac

npatellye said:


> I have a stay at Poly in early August and have APs but have received no emails at all about being eligible to make reservations. I guess I can’t make reservations then?



You should be fine. Disney’s email delivery is always spotty.


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Very reputable.  Allot of what Ryan posts here and on the locked news thread comes from Mickeyblog.
> 
> Im beginning to think all these changes are Disney’s way of thinning the heard.. Chapek said they “had millions of reservations on the books” Sounds like too many for the reduced capacity imposed on them by the various levels of government



Blog Mickey is what you’re thinking of.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.


This is what the website says:
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages *and theme park tickets *and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.

Don't hotel packages include tickets?  They specifically made it a point to say "will be able to purchase new DR hotel packages *and theme park tickets*". That reads to me like you should also be able to buy just tickets for 2021 by June 28 if that is what you want to do.


----------



## BrianR

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep a CM asked on Monday if I had any questions in mind  they could answer. I said no thank you.



You should have asked them what the average width of a hidden mickey was across all of WDW (in millimeters for our global friends) and that you'll gladly take a callback for the answer. 



OnceUponATime15 said:


> Very reputable.  Allot of what Ryan posts here and on the locked news thread comes from Mickeyblog.
> 
> Im beginning to think all these changes are Disney’s way of thinning the herd.. Chapek said they “had millions of reservations on the books” Sounds like too many for the reduced capacity imposed on them by the various levels of government



For all we know Chapek could be counting all of the ADRs and FP before they got wiped in that number.  The only silver lining if this goes completely pear shaped as his first major action as CEO it'll probably be his last.


----------



## hereforthechurros

ballonewb said:


> do you think they will allow you to make reservations as youbuy tickets.  I would hate to spend money on tickets and the dates I want to go they are not open.  Thoughts.


So yes you’ll be able to book reservations but no guarantee what parks will be available on those days :-/


----------



## Pksmom03

Mit88 said:


> You book your party. So anyone in your party can book for the entire party. You dont need to do it separately. Same as how you’d book fastpasses


I thought so too but today on the Unplugged show Pete said EVERYONE had to have MDE downloaded on their phone and “mom” couldn’t be in charge of everyone’s tickets and plans anymore which led to confusion.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Chat CM says email notification/lack of email isn’t driving things on Monday. If you see a resort reservation linked in MDE and tickets linked in MDE (kids DO NOT need their own account, just linked to me) then you are ready to rock and roll. I didn’t ask about dates because we are inside 60 days.


----------



## Mit88

Pksmom03 said:


> I thought so too but today on the Unplugged show Pete said EVERYONE had to have MDE downloaded on their phone and “mom” couldn’t be in charge of everyone’s tickets and plans anymore which led to confusion.



I believe thats for separate bookings. Theres even pictures and instructions for people to make sure their party is set up before monday


----------



## CastAStone

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And this..  which is a little concerning...
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/06/19/d...-villa-resorts-at-guests-cost-upon-reopening/


That still involves a preopening date.


----------



## hjeick

We continue to keep the health and well-being of our cast, Guests and communities top of mind, so as we take this measured approach to reopen our Theme Parks, we will manage attendance through our new _Disney Park Pass _system. This new Theme Park reservation system on *DisneyWorld.com* will require all Guests to make advance reservations for Theme Park entry. And in order to make your reservations, you will need a _My Disney Experience_ account and valid Theme Park ticket linked to it. If you haven’t already, be sure to link your Resort reservation to your _My Disney Experience_ account as well.

*BE AMONG THE FIRST
*
Since you’re an existing ticket holder with a _Disney_ _Resort_ or other select hotel reservation, we’re giving you access to the _Disney Park Pass_ system beginning June 22. Simply log into your _My Disney Experience_ account and check for the date and Theme Park you wish to visit. To enter a Theme Park, both a reservation and valid ticket or annual pass for admission to the same Park on the same date are required. You must make a separate reservation for each date you plan to visit, even with a multi-day ticket. Please note that reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed until confirmed. Click here for more information.

Please remember to check the _Disney Park Pas_s system (once available) from time to time as Theme Park reservation availability can change.

*A PHASED REOPENING
*
As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Theme Park are scheduled to reopen on July 11, followed by EPCOT® and _Disney’s_ _Hollywood Studios_® on July 15.
*TICKET OPTIONS
*
Upon reopening, select ticket options such as _Park Hopper_® Option will not be available. Click here for details.

We know your next visit will be different. But together, we can find new ways to enjoy magical moments and create memories to last a lifetime. Before you arrive, please check out some things to *Know Before You Go* online or call your *Travel Professional* to learn more.


----------



## CastAStone

24 hours since the MNSSHP and Food and Wine news dropped. On page 1494. 87 pages and ~1,740 posts ago.


----------



## Julie Amber

I got an email from the Swan/Dolphin today (which is where we have reservations) and it said that new tickets will be available for those without current tickets on June 28. That's also the day that new park reservations are available for people without current park tickets or Disney hotel reservations. I don't know if anyone had posted that information yet. That's the information I got from Swan/Dolphin today


----------



## CastAStone

Julie Amber said:


> I got an email from the Swan/Dolphin today (which is where we have reservations) and it said that new tickets will be available for those without current tickets on June 28. That's also the day that new park reservations are available for people without current park tickets or Disney hotel reservations. I don't know if anyone had posted that information yet. That's the information I got from Swan/Dolphin today


That is interesting. I assume that’s for guests with existing reservations only? Because Disney had indicated “later this summer”. Which I guess June 28th is but man that’s odd.


----------



## glocker

Skippyboo said:


> Wouldn’t be horrible PR for Disney to make everyone with a booked Value or Moderate room pay the difference to go to Deluxe/DVC. A bunch of sad little kids with their parents going viral because they can’t afford the price difference going from All Stars to Wilderness


Not really bad PR. It definitely sucks for everyone who is left out due to closure. But they will just say that they had no choice but to open DVC only. Timeshare laws are what is driving the resort openings. As for an inexpensive option, they will tout FW as it is "cheap" and safe because of the great outdoors/built in social distancing, etc. My bet is if all goes well in July and August, the other resorts will begin to come online. If Florida continues the current exponential growth of Covid, all bets are off. At the current rate, I can see a scenario where they pull the plug completely.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Julie Amber said:


> I got an email from the Swan/Dolphin today (which is where we have reservations) and it said that new tickets will be available for those without current tickets on June 28. That's also the day that new park reservations are available for people without current park tickets or Disney hotel reservations. I don't know if anyone had posted that information yet. That's the information I got from Swan/Dolphin today


Let's hope!


----------



## lluv3971

npatellye said:


> I have a stay at Poly in early August and have APs but have received no emails at all about being eligible to make reservations. I guess I can’t make reservations then?


If everything is linked to your MDE, you should be good to go.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> 24 hours since the MNSSHP and Food and Wine news dropped. On page 1494. 87 pages and ~1,740 posts ago.


There was a time in May, where it was active, but I wondered if we would reach 1000 pages before the parks opened. We’ll surpass 2000


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> There was a time in May, where it was active, but I wondered if we would reach 1000 pages before the parks opened. We’ll surpass 2000



Was that when Ryan kept locking it? Lol


----------



## Neener16

I shouldn’t be looking at this thread after a virtual happy hour, but I am not interpreting the following as me being able to buy tickets for my August 2020 room only trip on June 28th. I read it that if I had an August 2021 trip I could, but I have to wait for “Later this summer” to buy park tickets for my 2020 visit. Am I wrong??? If not, maybe I’ll have another cocktail. 

*Want to Book a New Vacation?
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.*


----------



## CastAStone

Neener16 said:


> I shouldn’t be looking at this thread after a virtual happy hour, but I am not interpreting the following as me being able to buy tickets for my August 2020 room only trip on June 28th. I read it that if I had an August 2021 trip I could, but I have to wait for “Later this summer” to buy park tickets for my 2020 visit. Am I wrong??? If not, maybe I’ll have another cocktail.
> 
> *Want to Book a New Vacation?
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.
> 
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.*


It is incredibly unclear, and follow up reports have been conflicting.


----------



## Sunnywho

On June 28 people can buy tickets for 2021. For 2020 it's "later this summer."


----------



## CastAStone

Sunnywho said:


> On June 28 people can buy tickets for 2021. For 2020 it's "later this summer."


Which is what I thought but that’s different than the email that Swan and dolphin resort guests got today saying they could buy tickets on the 28th. There’s a lot of confusion, and very little clarity.


----------



## mattpeto

My interpretation is they are more optimistic about 2021, but need to really monitor things more closely for this year.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


So my son turned 3 during the shutdown (last week, actually) and we have an AP we just purchased for him but how are we supposed to activate it without the parks open?  We can't take him to the preview?


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.



you can buy tickets separatly but only After those that already have tickets make their reservation.  I’m in the same boat for 2021 trip. I think for 2921 trips it’s not going to be a big issue but we’ll find out next week.


----------



## brockash

Broncho52 said:


> I’m staying at All Star Music Family suites in Nov.  was told by TA in email today  that we would be upgraded to a Villa at no charge.


Dates?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

As I am sitting here creating my own conspiracy theories I am wondering...

Can the special and magical TAs still book their room deals right now? Or are they actually blocked out from booking too now?


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> So my son turned 3 during the shutdown (last week, actually) and we have an AP we just purchased for him but how are we supposed to activate it without the parks open?  We can't take him to the preview?


I don't know. it won't hurt to try once the preview info comes out. Hoefully they will be more clear on that. In any case I would call maybe tuesday or wednesday and try and speak with a CM


----------



## npatellye

lluv3971 said:


> If everything is linked to your MDE, you should be good to go.


Thank you! Everything was linked in January and it’s still there.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As I am sitting here creating my own conspiracy theories I am wondering...
> 
> Can the special and magical TAs still book their room deals right now? Or are they actually blocked out from booking too now?


from a Dreams Unlimited point of view only, they are blocked out from booking. I am not an agent but I do have friends who are


----------



## CastAStone

Disneyland news 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274136500427341824


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Was that when Ryan kept locking it? Lol



I think he locked this one right before the parks opening announcement, but everyone just went over to the modified operations thread and continued the same conversation, then he opened this one back up and closed that one. If you combine both threads, we’re probably looking at 2,000 pages by now. That other thread was pretty useless since it was just the same conversation as here


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145244213321728


----------



## Mit88

Select park hours? What does that even mean? Lol. I want Magic Kingdom to be open from 6am to 3am the following day.


----------



## moorish

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145244213321728



Two TAs on WDWMagic who took the training today said that they were explicitly told that the time slot refers to park hours for WDW. But that at Disneyland, time slots could be used.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274146131799408647


----------



## Neener16

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As I am sitting here creating my own conspiracy theories I am wondering...
> 
> Can the special and magical TAs still book their room deals right now? Or are they actually blocked out from booking too now?


My magical TA has not been able to help with anything.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> Select park hours? What does that even mean? Lol. I want Magic Kingdom to be open from 6am to 3am the following day.


I thought the same thing


----------



## kelly7adria

Mit88 said:


> Select park hours? What does that even mean? Lol. I want Magic Kingdom to be open from 6am to 3am the following day.


I’m thinking more like time slots?? You’re allowed so many hours and then have to leave?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

CastAStone said:


> 24 hours since the MNSSHP and Food and Wine news dropped. On page 1494. 87 pages and ~1,740 posts ago.



We gotta beat those credit card lover people on the Budget board


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> Select park hours? What does that even mean? Lol. I want Magic Kingdom to be open from 6am to 3am the following day.


Their messaging team is historically bad. I think what they mean is click a date, click a park, click the time...meaning the park opening/closing times will be displayed and you click on the time for said park. Who knows?!? I guess we'll find out Monday.


----------



## Mit88

So people that bought APs, even before the closure, but hadnt gone to the parks yet to activate them, can now either, not use their APs at all, or get a refund for only 1/3 of the amount they paid to not use their AP.

Thats cool


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> We gotta beat those credit card lover people on the Budget board


Uhoh @SouthFayetteFan the folks here are throwing down the gauntlet.


----------



## Spridell

Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201
Edit: tweet was deleted and was a mistake


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> That is interesting. I assume that’s for guests with existing reservations only? Because Disney had indicated “later this summer”. Which I guess June 28th is but man that’s odd.


Here is what the website says:
*Want to Book a New Vacation?*
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.

Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pksmom03 said:


> I thought so too but today on the Unplugged show Pete said EVERYONE had to have MDE downloaded on their phone and “mom” couldn’t be in charge of everyone’s tickets and plans anymore which led to confusion.



No offense to Pete, but he was also CERTAIN the parks were opening by June 1. He was very wrong - and it actually seems like Disney is opening earlier than planned. I wouldn’t trust his speculation or sources on this MDE stuff until we find out more officially.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Neener16 said:


> I shouldn’t be looking at this thread after a virtual happy hour, but I am not interpreting the following as me being able to buy tickets for my August 2020 room only trip on June 28th. I read it that if I had an August 2021 trip I could, but I have to wait for “Later this summer” to buy park tickets for my 2020 visit. Am I wrong??? If not, maybe I’ll have another cocktail.
> 
> *Want to Book a New Vacation?
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.
> 
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.*


You are correct, but have another cocktail to celebrate being right!!!!


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> So people that bought APs, even before the closure, but hadnt gone to the parks yet to activate them, can now either, not use their APs at all, or get a refund for only 1/3 of the amount they paid to not use their AP.
> 
> Thats cool


Whoa! I must have missed something big because I have unactivated APs that were to be activated in May...except they obviously weren’t activated then.


----------



## Mit88

npatellye said:


> Whoa! I must have missed something big because I have unactivated APs that were to be activated in May...except they obviously weren’t activated then.



Can’t make reservations without an activated AP, apparently.


----------



## Sandisw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As I am sitting here creating my own conspiracy theories I am wondering...
> 
> Can the special and magical TAs still book their room deals right now? Or are they actually blocked out from booking too now?



My friend says she can not and can’t even get tickets either.


----------



## WatchandLearn33

glocker said:


> Not really bad PR. It definitely sucks for everyone who is left out due to closure. But they will just say that they had no choice but to open DVC only. Timeshare laws are what is driving the resort openings. As for an inexpensive option, they will tout FW as it is "cheap" and safe because of the great outdoors/built in social distancing, etc. My bet is if all goes well in July and August, the other resorts will begin to come online. If Florida continues the current exponential growth of Covid, all bets are off. At the current rate, I can see a scenario where they pull the plug completely.


I called and spoke to a CM asking if I could book park days while I’m uncertain if my resort will even be open. She said yes to go ahead and book park days based on my current resort reservation. She also said Disney will move me if my resort doesn’t open. No mention of timeline when I asked or any cost associated. So it looks like I will book park days for my stay starting July 9-21 and hope they move me to DVC. Anyone else have a similar convo today?


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145244213321728



Yup, that seems to be true


----------



## csmith1004

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274146131799408647



So, I’m supposed to drive 8 hours to activate my voucher but then not be able to enter a park because I couldn’t make a reservation with my voucher?? That just can’t be right.


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> Can’t make reservations without an activated AP, apparently.


Hopefully that’s not true. I just asked via chat about it.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201


Gosh I hope that’s not the case. It wouldn’t make any sense to not allow vouchers to count.


----------



## brockash

Sandisw said:


> Everyone who you have plans with that does not have an MDE account has to be managed by you.
> 
> If they are managed by someone else, then you can’t plan foe them until they have their own account.
> 
> So, if one of the people you are seeing in the top is managed by one of your other friends, that person has to now create their own MDE and connect as your friend...then you can book for them.


Is this different than how it was for fastpasses?  We have 4 room reservations under 4 different MDE accounts (multiple adults/kids)... We are all frienda/family; can see our plans etc.; however my
sister manages her families (2 adults, 2 kids)... are you saying those other ppl under her reservation (showing as "sister manages")have to each make their own account and "friend" me otherwise I'll only be able to reserve for my party and my sister who already hasthe account?

Argh...so frustrating...I've always been able too book their fastpasses etc and them mine.


----------



## Sandisw

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201



That is not what was shared today with others so it is a change from earlier or not accurate.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Mit88 said:


> So people that bought APs, even before the closure, but hadnt gone to the parks yet to activate them, can now either, not use their APs at all, or get a refund for only 1/3 of the amount they paid to not use their AP.
> 
> Thats cool


Not sure I understand?


----------



## Spridell

Eeyore daily said:


> Gosh I hope that’s not the case. It wouldn’t make any sense to not allow vouchers to count.


I agree. 

If it is true and they are not giving full refunds I would urge people to dispute the charges with their cc company. 

Thats absurd for them to do that


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Gosh I hope that’s not the case. It wouldn’t make any sense to not allow vouchers to count.


Considering you cant activate an AP until you enter the park, and you cant enter the park without a reservation. If you cant make a reservation without an activated pass, then you’re literally losing out on the entirety of the pass


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Yeah kinda. They didn’t have information about AOA  but once I brought up my peasant status it sounds like I would get moved somewhere. If it was upwards then no cost if to pop I would get a partial refund. Honestly I wanna go to AOA and Pop would be my resort of choice if AOA was closed but I am not a picky peasant. If it’s a campsite then a tent it is.


----------



## jsbowl16

Sandisw said:


> That is not what was shared today with others so it is a change from earlier or not accurate.


I have a feeling they meant linked but said activated.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201


That's the wording from the email about the Ap PREVIEW days.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.


Believe me I get it,,,At least you are almost a year out, there are quite a few of us going in a month or so with flights booked and no tickets until who knows when, total BS how they handled this


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> That's the wording from the email about the Ap PREVIEW days.



That makes more sense. 

Scott needs to stop riling us up for no reason lol


----------



## Llama mama

Sandisw said:


> Yup, that seems to be true


So there’s a limit to how long you can be in a park?


----------



## one_cat

kelly7adria said:


> I’m thinking more like time slots?? You’re allowed so many hours and then have to leave?


Can you just see them chasing you through the park to make you leave?


----------



## Krandor

glocker said:


> Their messaging team is historically bad. I think what they mean is click a date, click a park, click the time...meaning the park opening/closing times will be displayed and you click on the time for said park. Who knows?!? I guess we'll find out Monday.



you are selecting an entrance time for the park.  Rope drop as we used to know it isn’t gong to happen. Staggered arrival times.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274149691580653569


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201


That is for AP Previews.  I think I read a rumor 1000 pages or so ago that unactivated APs would not be able to do the previews - guess they were right.  Here is what the WDW website says:
*Passholder Preview*

Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.

Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. *An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.*


----------



## Spridell

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That is for AP Previews.  I think I read a rumor 1000 pages or so ago that unactivated APs would not be able to do the previews - guess they were right.  Here is what the WDW website says:
> *Passholder Preview*
> 
> Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.
> 
> Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. *An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.*


Well that makes much more sense


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> Is this different than how it was for fastpasses?  We have 4 room reservations under 4 different MDE accounts (multiple adults/kids)... We are all frienda/family; can see our plans etc.; however my
> sister manages her families (2 adults, 2 kids)... are you saying those other ppl under her reservation (showing as "sister manages")have to each make their own account and "friend" me otherwise I'll only be able to reserve for my party and my sister who already hasthe account?
> 
> Argh...so frustrating...I've always been able too book their fastpasses etc and them mine.



That is my understanding because if the person in your account isn’t recognized as they person in the other account with the ticket, it won’t know they have one.

I had to do that with my Dds BF.  Once he was linked, I could see his ticket and the person in my reservation changed to him and the person I had with his name did not,

Of course, I could have Misunderstood but since I am the one making them, I didn’t want to take the chance


----------



## CastAStone

Scott corrected himself - AP vouchers ARE good enough to make reservations.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274150510015242240


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Mit88 said:


> Can’t make reservations without an activated AP, apparently.


Can't make AP Preview reservations


----------



## polynor

Sandisw said:


> That is not what was shared today with others so it is a change from earlier or not accurate.


Wasn’t that wording for the AP preview days?  Not for regular park reservations.


----------



## Krandor

As many people as it sounds like want to go to previews day they may be more crowded then regular opening day. Lol.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

one_cat said:


> Can you just see them chasing you through the park to make you leave?



I think it’ll be more like you can’t get in ride lines with virtual queues. You’ll show up as not being valid when you scan your band, card or whatever. Or you won’t be able to book anything after your expired time in the first place.


----------



## glocker

Krandor said:


> you are selecting an entrance time for the park.  Rope drop as we used to know it isn’t gong to happen. Staggered arrival times.


I thought that was the case as well, but if you read through the thread, many are saying they were told that was not the case. Again, horrible messaging.


----------



## Sandisw

polynor said:


> Wasn’t that wording for the AP preview days?  Not for regular park reservations.



I just got it clarified and it is only the preview. Not park reservations


----------



## Eeyore daily

CastAStone said:


> Scott corrected himself - AP vouchers ARE good enough to make reservations.


Phew. Started to angry for no real reason. Pitchfork can go back in the closet now


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

csmith1004 said:


> So, I’m supposed to drive 8 hours to activate my voucher but then not be able to enter a park because I couldn’t make a reservation with my voucher?? That just can’t be right.


That comment he made was about AP Previews.  Disney website says:
*Passholder Preview*

Weekday Select, Theme Park Select, Silver, Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders will have the opportunity to register for a special preview at Magic Kingdom park or Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park on July 9 or 10. Email invitations with registration details will be sent out soon.

Reservations are required and limited, and will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. *An eligible activated annual pass is required to register.*

That language was not used on the website in reference to making park reservations.


----------



## bffer

I'm assuming a little blue castle bubble will appear on MDE by Monday where FP+ used to be to be able to make park reservations. I'm so nervous for Monday that nothing will update and I will miss out on our parks. 

It will be fine. I have always gotten the dining reservations and fast passes that we've wanted. I will navigate this as well. Right?


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Phew. Started to angry for no real reason. Pitchfork can go back in the closet now



For now....you’ll need it again.....”soon”


----------



## Sandisw

Llama mama said:


> So there’s a limit to how long you can be in a park?



Sorry.. no...that for WDW you are simply choosing park hours...not time slots...that is what the tweet said.


----------



## one_cat

No emails for us today and we usually get the emails.


----------



## Mit88

I’m choosing pre-COVID park hours. Please, and thank you


----------



## brockash

Sandisw said:


> That is my understanding because if the person in your account isn’t recognized as they person in the other account with the ticket, it won’t know they have one.
> 
> I had to do that with my Dds BF.  Once he was linked, I could see his ticket and the person in my reservation changed to him and the person I had with his name did not,
> 
> Of course, I could have Misunderstood but since I am the one making them, I didn’t want to take the chance


Hmmm...okay, so I can see all of their tickets (I actually had a 2 hr. phone call with Disney IT today, because a few weeks ago some of them disappeared, but I'm back to seeing all again.)  Hopefully thats enough and will work (I don't know why they would make it different, but who knows at this point.)  It'd really be exhausting and confusing if each of the 12 in our party had to have and individual mde account.


----------



## one_cat

Sandisw said:


> Sorry.. no...that for WDW you are simply choosing park hours...not time slots...that is what the tweet said.


Disney seriously needs to hire a content writer.


----------



## rteetz

From Scott Gustin to all of you


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

bffer said:


> I'm assuming a little blue castle bubble will appear on MDE by Monday where FP+ used to be to be able to make park reservations. I'm so nervous for Monday that nothing will update and I will miss out on our parks.
> 
> It will be fine. I have always gotten the dining reservations and fast passes that we've wanted. I will navigate this as well. Right?


Right!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

polynor said:


> Wasn’t that wording for the AP preview days?  Not for regular park reservations.


yes


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> Hmmm...okay, so I can see all of their tickets (I actually had a 2 hr. phone call with Disney IT today, because a few weeks ago some of them disappeared, but I'm back to seeing all again.)  Hopefully thats enough and will work (I don't know why they would make it different, but who knows at this point.)  It'd really be exhausting and confusing if each of the 12 in our party had to have and individual mde account.



If you can see tickets, that is what is important. I could not see his because my DD added him to her account and then linked his ticket via her MDE.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Disney seriously needs to hire a content writer.



Or they’re saying exactly what they want to. You cant argue a case in your favor if you fully dont understand what they’re trying to say


----------



## Sandisw

bffer said:


> I'm assuming a little blue castle bubble will appear on MDE by Monday where FP+ used to be to be able to make park reservations. I'm so nervous for Monday that nothing will update and I will miss out on our parks.
> 
> It will be fine. I have always gotten the dining reservations and fast passes that we've wanted. I will navigate this as well. Right?



You have to be in the website, not the app.  It will be in the drop down.


----------



## brockash

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’ll be more like you can’t get in ride lines with virtual queues. You’ll show up as not being valid when you scan your band, card or whatever. Or you won’t be able to book anything after your expired time in the first place.


I can't imagine ppl would seriously not be allowed to stay the whole day of the already reduced hrs., especially not being able to hop.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Krandor said:


> As many people as it sounds like want to go to previews day they may be more crowded then regular opening day. Lol.


That's what happened with Universal!


----------



## vinotinto

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts


It was removed, what did it say?


----------



## Doingitagain

bffer said:


> I'm assuming a little blue castle bubble will appear on MDE by Monday where FP+ used to be to be able to make park reservations. I'm so nervous for Monday that nothing will update and I will miss out on our parks.
> 
> It will be fine. I have always gotten the dining reservations and fast passes that we've wanted. I will navigate this as well. Right?


I read we have to use a web browser, not the app.  On the web browser, under My Disney Experience, there is now a line for Disney Park Pass System ... that is where most think it will be.


----------



## Spridell

Eeyore daily said:


> Phew. Started to angry for no real reason. Pitchfork can go back in the closet now


Yeah it could of gotten real ugly if this was actually true


----------



## Randy Miller

one_cat said:


> Can you just see them chasing you through the park to make you leave?


They “could” try to do something like they do at parties or after hours events with bracelets. Like each time slot get a different “color” and before you get on a ride you have to show your color/bracelet. Wrong color or no bracelet. No ride . But, you can still shop or eat, cause $$$$. But if CMs see the “color” they will direct you out, like parties.


----------



## Sandisw

brockash said:


> I can't imagine ppl would seriously not be allowed to stay the whole day of the already reduced hrs., especially not being able to hop.



You can come and go as much as you want.  The time you choose for WDW will simply be the park hours.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> That's what happened with Universal!



Its probably the last time local b/vloggers will be able to go to the parks (without a room) for a while. So I’d expect a big turn out for the previews


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

I just caught up on 80 pages .   I guess I have some reservations to make on Monday.  I think I'll start with the day after the Super Bowl at MK, just in case Tom Brady is there.


----------



## scgustin

rteetz said:


> From Scott Gustin to all of you
> 
> View attachment 502337


----------



## Spridell

vinotinto said:


> It was removed, what did it say?


It was a mistake. It said AP had to be activated to use the new reservation system. 

But it was ONLY for the ap preview


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, I finally called about my missing dining plan refund. Apparently it was processed on 6/10 and can take up to 10 days to go back to the gift cards. The phone CM still suggested that I call the billing department tomorrow since it hasn't shown up yet. So that is fun.

Also just for more fun , I asked what would happen to Pop reservations after park opening, her take was that we would be moved to a DVC resort of Disney's choosing at no additional cost and should receive an email wait for it..... *SOON*.

For the record, I still don't think the phone CMs know, but I was already on the line so I pretty much had to ask.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Sandisw said:


> You have to be in the website, not the app.  It will be in the drop down.


Do you mean under MDE, where the other blue bubbles are and where FP+ used to be? That seems like the logical place to put it,


----------



## Llama mama

Doingitagain said:


> I read we have to use a web browser, not the app.  On the web browser, under My Disney Experience, there is now a line for Disney Park Pass System ... that is where most think it will be.


Can you take a picture


----------



## VeronicaZS

AmberMV said:


> So my son turned 3 during the shutdown (last week, actually) and we have an AP we just purchased for him but how are we supposed to activate it without the parks open?  We can't take him to the preview?


I’d let your son be 2 for another couple of weeks...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Doingitagain said:


> I read we have to use a web browser, not the app.  On the web browser, under My Disney Experience, there is now a line for Disney Park Pass System ... that is where most think it will be.


Do you think it will be there (which now takes you to the info page about the new system), or do you think it will be with the other "bubbles" under "My Plans"?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274145546278707201


Page no longer there! What did it says?


----------



## babydoll65

I'm confused. On the app I can see all four of my guests tickets but if I log into mde on my browser, I can only see the ones connected to my reservation even though I share my plans with the other room reservation.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> You can come and go as much as you want.  The time you choose for WDW will simply be the park hours.


So to make sure I"m understanding correctly, If I want to go to Epcot I"d choose that and then pick 11am-9pm since those are the hours?  I can come and go anytime within those hours or no?


----------



## Sandisw

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Do you mean under MDE, where the other blue bubbles are and where FP+ used to be? That seems like the logical place to put it,



I never had little bubbles...when I go to the Walt Disney world website and sign in and click MY Disney Experience,,,it’s a drop down menu.


----------



## vinotinto

Spridell said:


> It was a mistake. It said AP had to be activated to use the new reservation system.
> 
> But it was ONLY for the ap preview


Well, for what it’s worth, every single AP Preview has said that you need an active AP, and every single AP Preview you could make reservations with just the voucher. No guarantees, but that’s how it has worked. You just need to activate on or before your Preview.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Page no longer there! What did it says?



He posted that you needed activated APs to make a reservation but it was only for the previews, not actual reservations for the guests


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> So to make sure I"m understanding correctly, If I want to go to Epcot I"d choose that and then pick 11am-9pm since those are the hours?  I can come and go anytime within those hours or no?



That is how It is supposed to work yes. Once you have your spot for the day, it’s yours!  That is why no hopping is being allowed.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> You should be fine. Disney’s email delivery is always spotty.


Did you email come from Disney Destinations?


----------



## sara_s

chicagoshannon said:


> So to make sure I"m understanding correctly, If I want to go to Epcot I"d choose that and then pick 11am-9pm since those are the hours?  I can come and go anytime within those hours or no?


I don't know that that's been verified. We'll see Monday I suppose?


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> I never had little bubbles...when I go to the Walt Disney world website and sign in and click MY Disney Experience,,,it’s a drop down menu.



Do you know if you’re a DVC member you still have access to purchase APs over the phone, or is it shut down for everyone, no exceptions?


----------



## Marthasor

chicagoshannon said:


> So to make sure I"m understanding correctly, If I want to go to Epcot I"d choose that and then pick 11am-9pm since those are the hours?  I can come and go anytime within those hours or no?



That's correct.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Llama mama said:


> Can you take a picture


That link currently takes you to the info page about the new reservation system.  It may be the place to link for reservations by Monday, but I still think it may be under "My Plans" with the other bubbles (where FP+ used to be).  Hope we get some info on that before Monday.  If not, we will find out then!


----------



## JacknSally

*Just got a fairly long email from my Dreams Unlimited TA with all the new info from today, but also some more-definite-than-before (I think) info re: park hopping and resorts. A few excerpts (direct quotes in blue, just copied and pasted from the email) below...

· Park Hopper is not going to be available for the foreseeable future. If you have this feature on your tickets, you will get a refund or your balance will be adjusted accordingly.*

*· On 6/22 we will also be able to modify any existing 2020 packages into different 2020 dates. On 6/24, we will be able to change 2020 packages into 2021. We can only modify into 2021 through 9/26/21.  

· At this time only DVC resorts and the Fort Wilderness Cabins are going to be open.  All other resorts are closed to guests. If you keep your current dates, you will automatically be moved to one of these options at no additional charge. If you make any modifications to your reservation, you would have to pay the additional costs for the resort change. I will not be able to tell you which DVC resort you are going to until Monday.  We have no say in the resort, but if we request a certain resort there WILL be a charge.*

*· Disney will remove park hopping from your theme park tickets and dining plan from your reservation, the price will be adjusted accordingly.

· New arrival dates [for modified reservations] can be from July 11 through December 31, 2020 and only to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability.  Guests in this case will be responsible for any higher room rates/increases in cost.

· Park tickets still  cannot be purchased at this time. We have been told they will be available in the next couple weeks. *


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> He posted that you needed activated APs to make a reservation but it was only for the previews, not actual reservations for the guests


Thanks. You people made me log onto Twitter for the first time in years eewwww


----------



## Doingitagain

Llama mama said:


> Can you take a picture



It is the fifth one, under My Photos


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Do you know if you’re a DVC member you still have access to purchase APs over the phone, or is it shut down for everyone, no exceptions?



According to the threads on the DVC forums tonight, they are also shut down.  I tried via the DVC website just for giggles and it does not  allow either


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Sandisw said:


> I never had little bubbles...when I go to the Walt Disney world website and sign in and click MY Disney Experience,,,it’s a drop down menu.


In that drop down menu choose the first option - My Plans.  That takes you to the page with the blue bubbles.


----------



## Llama mama

. DOINGITAGAIN
Thank you!!


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> According to the threads on the DVC forums tonight, they are also shut down.  I tried via the DVC website just for giggles and it does not  allow either



Yeah I checked earlier on the site, but it wouldnt allow it. Didn’t know if it was allowed over the phone. I dont like calling to ask seemingly dumb questions, I’d rather reserve those questions here to punish you all


----------



## Marthasor

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Do you think it will be there (which now takes you to the info page about the new system), or do you think it will be with the other "bubbles" under "My Plans"?



The reservation system is called "Disney Park Pass System".  That is what you will click on when you want to make park reservations.


----------



## Krandor

Eeyore daily said:


> Phew. Started to angry for no real reason. Pitchfork can go back in the closet now



mom thus current situation I’m not sure all the bloggers and twitter people are causing more confusion the clarity. All it takes is one guy to tweet something wrong or missing key info to get pitchforks out like this last one

be patisn’t. Dint go crazy on ever tweet That isn’t from Disney.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> mom thus current situation I’m not sure all the bloggers and twitter people are causing more confusion the clarity. All it takes is one guy to tweet something wrong or missing key info to get pitchforks out like this last one
> 
> be patisn’t. Dint go crazy on ever tweet That isn’t from Disney.



But didnt all of the information this morning also come from Scott?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> But didnt all of the information this morning also come from Scott?


Yes but really from Disney themselves. With so much coming at once it’s hard to keep track of everything. Look at the confusion with 2-3 days for APs.


----------



## MKEMSE

LSUmiss said:


> Did you email come from Disney Destinations?



Yes.


----------



## Pens Fan

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I have just watched two episodes of Homeland for some light relief!



Once I finish reading through this thread, I'm turning on Making of the Mob - New York to lighten my mood    .  Can't wait!!


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As I am sitting here creating my own conspiracy theories I am wondering...
> 
> Can the special and magical TAs still book their room deals right now? Or are they actually blocked out from booking too now?


As of last week they could still book b/c I booked with one.


----------



## Poohlie

Poohlie said:


> Let me know what they tell you please! So frustrating!





SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Will do.


After asking for a supervisor (total hold time 4 hours) I was connected with a very helpful CM who was able to get it fixed!  Was able to buy DVC renewal vouchers and attach them to MDE. When I activate them my expiration date will be December 2021.  The renewal vouchers will allow me to make the April 2021 Park Reservations despite my current AP expiration of December 2020.  If anyone has this problem call 407-566-4985 option 4 ticketing - this was ultimately handled by ticket services escalation so ask for a supervisor if CM can't help you off the bat.  Good Luck!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Yes but really from Disney themselves. With so much coming at once it’s hard to keep track of everything. Look at the confusion with 2-3 days for APs.



Just saying, it doesn’t HAVE to come straight from the source to necessarily be true. Other sources have had true reports before Disney released them. Yeah, some things might be lost in the shuffle, but larger perimeters have seemed to be right by Scott


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> Well this one is going to get a lot of people going nuts


What is it? I can’t see it.


----------



## Broncho52

brockash said:


> Dates?


11/7-11/14.  I’m skeptical this will actually happen.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> What is it? I can’t see it.



Just a video of Bob Chapek saying “Soon” with a Smirk on his face as the video fades to black


----------



## msdaisy

babydoll65 said:


> I'm confused. On the app I can see all four of my guests tickets but if I log into mde on my browser, I can only see the ones connected to my reservation even though I share my plans with the other room reservation.



I have one room booked with three people, and my mom has a room booked with three people. That’s how I am seeing things too. I always book fast passes for everyone. I can see everyone’s ticket on the app but not on my desktop. I can see the other three in my friends and family list. So, I am assuming on Monday when I create a party I can grab those additional three for the park reservations. I at least hope that’s how it works!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Marthasor said:


> The reservation system is called "Disney Park Pass System".  That is what you will click on when you want to make park reservations.


I think there will be a bubble for park pass system reservations under My Plans, where there are links (bubbles) to make dining reservations, to buy tickets, etc.  That is where the link for FP+ was until they removed it, and I think that is where they may put a new link/bubble to make park reservations.  
I think the link in the drop down menu under MDE that says "Disney Park Pass System/learn about theme park reservations" will remain an info link about how to make the reservations.  
Just a guess - we will find out s**n!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Did you email come from Disney Destinations?



Yes


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Considering you cant activate an AP until you enter the park, and you cant enter the park without a reservation. If you cant make a reservation without an activated pass, then you’re literally losing out on the entirety of the pass


It’s been stated multiple times on this thread that AP vouchers count as tickets.  I’ve got an AP voucher and I got the email saying I could make park reservations on Monday.


----------



## FatBambi

JacknSally said:


> *· At this time only DVC resorts and the Fort Wilderness Cabins are going to be open.  All other resorts are closed to guests. If you keep your current dates, you will automatically be moved to one of these options at no additional charge. If you make any modifications to your reservation, you would have to pay the additional costs for the resort change. I will not be able to tell you which DVC resort you are going to until Monday.  We have no say in the resort, but if we request a certain resort there WILL be a charge.**only to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability.  Guests in this case will be responsible for any higher room rates/increases in cost.*


Me to Me: Don't get those hopes up, don't get those hopes up....


----------



## babydoll65

msdaisy said:


> I have one room booked with three people, and my mom has a room booked with three people. That’s how I am seeing things too. I always book fast passes for everyone. I can see everyone’s ticket on the app but not on my desktop. I can see the other three in my friends and family list. So, I am assuming on Monday when I create a party I can grab those additional three for the park reservations. I at least hope that’s how it works!


Hoping for the same, thank you☺


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

FatBambi said:


> Me to Me: Don't get those hopes up, don't get those hopes up....



Possible peasant party at Saratoga?


----------



## heath9514

Sorry if this has been clarified. Are the tent sites at Fort Wilderness open as well as the cabins?


----------



## Sandisw

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I think there will be a bubble for park pass system reservations under My Plans, where there are links (bubbles) to make dining reservations, to buy tickets, etc.  That is where the link for FP+ was until they removed it, and I think that is where they may put a new link/bubble to make park reservations.
> I think the link in the drop down menu under MDE that says "Disney Park Pass System/learn about theme park reservations" will remain an info link about how to make the reservations.
> Just a guess - we will find out s**n!!



Just found the bubbles!  Never noticed because I always booked FPs through the app!

I agree not sure which it will be!


----------



## one_cat

Does anybody else wonder if Disney is using this opportunity to freeze out the off-site hotels?  I imagine they are pretty upset right now...


----------



## Broncho52

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I just caught up on 80 pages . I guess I have some reservations to make on Monday. I think I'll start with the day after the Super Bowl at MK, just in case Tom Brady is there.


----------



## Marthasor

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I think there will be a bubble for park pass system reservations under My Plans, where there are links (bubbles) to make dining reservations, to buy tickets, etc.  That is where the link for FP+ was until they removed it, and I think that is where they may put a new link/bubble to make park reservations.
> I think the link in the drop down menu under MDE that says "Disney Park Pass System/learn about theme park reservations" will remain an info link about how to make the reservations.
> Just a guess - we will find out s**n!!



According to the training TAs received this afternoon to help guide their clients, park reservations will be through the Disney Park Pass System in the dropdown menu.  I suppose we will find out for sure on Monday morning.  



heath9514 said:


> Sorry if this has been clarified. Are the tent sites at Fort Wilderness open as well as the cabins?



Yes, the campsites are open.  I booked a preferred campsite for mid-July.


----------



## themommy

I don’t have a clue if anyone in here knows but, I have a couple of questions. My TA sent me an email saying that she needed to know if we were still going to go, if we wanted to redo our reservation for another time, or cancel. She said she needed to know by Monday because she needed to get a different resort for us. Our trip does not start until August 27. I thought Pop Century would be open by then. Any idea if they would charge us to move to a different resort? Also, my husband has a seven day PH that I bought from undercover tourist and it is now good until September 26, 2021. What will they do about the park hopper part of that ticket? I do not see how they could refund me. Anyone have a clue about any of this?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

one_cat said:


> Does anybody else wonder if Disney is using this opportunity to freeze out the off-site hotels?  I imagine they are pretty upset right now...



actually if you are in a good neighbor resort right now with tickets you are sitting prettier than most of us. You know with some certainty where you are going to be sleeping and you can make reservations with everyone else on Monday...so there’s that


----------



## Mit88

Good Neighbor hotels are getting the same perks as they did with FP+ and Magic Hours. You’re in a better position than APs without park reservations right now


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> So people that bought APs, even before the closure, but hadnt gone to the parks yet to activate them, can now either, not use their APs at all, or get a refund for only 1/3 of the amount they paid to not use their AP.
> 
> Thats cool



If your AP hasn’t been activated you haven’t lost any time on the pass as the clock was never started. I don’t think refunds are being offered for unactivated passes (aka pass vouchers). There’s an unactivated AP on our account and it shows an expiration date of 12/31/2030, which hasn’t changed.


----------



## BrianR

Marthasor said:


> The reservation system is called "Disney Park Pass System".  That is what you will click on when you want to make park reservations.



So I need to remember when it crashes on Monday morning that it's called DiPPS.  Got it.


----------



## Marthasor

one_cat said:


> Does anybody else wonder if Disney is using this opportunity to freeze out the off-site hotels?  I imagine they are pretty upset right now...



They have always frozen off off-site hotels (or hotels not participating in their "select off-site" resort program) from various perks.  IMHO, this is no different than not offering 60 day FP+, EMH, ADRS at 180+ to offsite hotels.  WDW will always find ways to incentivize guests to stay onsite and spend more money on WDW property.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Broncho52 said:


> View attachment 502364



I saw him this year at MK!  Was so much fun.  Feels like a decade ago now.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

LSUmiss said:


> What is it? I can’t see it.


It was actually an incorrect tweet from blogger about needing to have an activated AP to book park reservations.  The info was wrong.  The correct info was that you need an activated AP to book a reservation for AP Park Previews, which is what is stated on Disney's website.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

heath9514 said:


> Sorry if this has been clarified. Are the tent sites at Fort Wilderness open as well as the cabins?



Yes, starting Monday.  Tent sites, RV sites and cabins.


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> If your AP hasn’t been activated you haven’t lost any time on the pass as the clock was never started. I don’t think refunds are being offered for unactivated passes (aka pass vouchers). There’s an unactivated AP on our account and it shows an expiration date of 12/31/2030, which hasn’t changed.



My comment is irrelevant as it was reactionary towards a mistake post that Scott made


----------



## Marthasor

themommy said:


> I don’t have a clue if anyone in here knows but, I have a couple of questions. My TA sent me an email saying that she needed to know if we were still going to go, if we wanted to redo our reservation for another time, or cancel. She said she needed to know by Monday because she needed to get a different resort for us. Our trip does not start until August 27. I thought Pop Century would be open by then. Any idea if they would charge us to move to a different resort? Also, my husband has a seven day PH that I bought from undercover tourist and it is now good until September 26, 2021. What will they do about the park hopper part of that ticket? I do not see how they could refund me. Anyone have a clue about any of this?



This is the official word from Disney.  It does not appear that they are refunding the PH portion of stand-alone tickets (non-package tickets).  The option is use the PH option at a later date when PH is available (in other words, if you use the tickets prior to PH being re-introduced, you're out of luck and paying for an option you can't use) or ask UT for a refund of the entire ticket.  You may need to reach out to UT to find out what their policy will be on this.

"At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:

Ticket Extension: You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
Ticket Modification: Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.
Ticket Cancellation: If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional."


----------



## SaintsManiac

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I just caught up on 80 pages .   I guess I have some reservations to make on Monday.  I think I'll start with the day after the Super Bowl at MK, just in case Tom Brady is there.



Not happening


----------



## focusondisney

Mit88 said:


> I dont get confused very often. Most of what has been said this morning, even with wording issues from Disney...
> 
> But the AP situation just gets more and more confusing lol



As perfectly noted by @firefly_ris earlier today:



firefly_ris said:


> Maybe it's me but this sounds insane to deal with. People don't even know if they have somewhere to stay or where they are staying yet but they want them to make park timing reservations? When they expected me to think about where I wanted to eat on a particular day 6 months ahead of time,* I thought, surely Disney can't make this any more complicated. Then Disney was like, "Hold my beer."*


----------



## JacknSally

themommy said:


> Our trip does not start until August 27. I thought Pop Century would be open by then. Any idea if they would charge us to move to a different resort?




*This is from my Dreams Unlimited TA. I think it's the most concrete info we have regarding hotel moves so far.*



JacknSally said:


> *· At this time only DVC resorts and the Fort Wilderness Cabins are going to be open.  All other resorts are closed to guests. If you keep your current dates, you will automatically be moved to one of these options at no additional charge. If you make any modifications to your reservation, you would have to pay the additional costs for the resort change. I will not be able to tell you which DVC resort you are going to until Monday.  We have no say in the resort, but if we request a certain resort there WILL be a charge.*


----------



## mickey0624

so we can book parks on Monday for upcoming trip. does anyone know what time Monday? 7:00am?


----------



## rteetz

mickey0624 said:


> so we can book parks on Monday for upcoming trip. does anyone know what time Monday? 7:00am?


7AM EST if it works and they stick with it. There was a report it could be delayed.


----------



## themommy

Marthasor said:


> This is the official word from Disney.  It does not appear that they are refunding the PH portion of stand-alone tickets (non-package tickets).  The option is use the PH option at a later date when PH is available (in other words, if you use the tickets prior to PH being re-introduced, you're out of luck and paying for an option you can't use) or ask UT for a refund of the entire ticket.  You may need to reach out to UT to find out what their policy will be on this.
> 
> "At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:
> 
> Ticket Extension: You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
> Ticket Modification: Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.
> Ticket Cancellation: If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional."



Eek!  I don’t want to refund the whole ticket! We need to use his ticket. Thank you for giving me that info as it is very appreciated!  I did just see on another thread where I may be able to get a park hopper refund from UT. Fingers crossed! Now I just need to find out about moving hotels and if they will charge me. Thanks again!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Well, I finally called about my missing dining plan refund. Apparently it was processed on 6/10 and can take up to 10 days to go back to the gift cards. The phone CM still suggested that I call the billing department tomorrow since it hasn't shown up yet. So that is fun.
> 
> Also just for more fun , I asked what would happen to Pop reservations after park opening, her take was that we would be moved to a DVC resort of Disney's choosing at no additional cost and should receive an email wait for it..... *SOON*.
> 
> For the record, I still don't think the phone CMs know, but I was already on the line so I pretty much had to ask.



As an update to this dining plan refund saga, I just got an email that a payment has been made towards my vacation (nope, didn't do that). It still shows my amount paid as double my actual package total, so I am thinking that the refund has not actually been processed. Looks like I definitely have a call with billing tomorrow. 

If anyone else is still waiting on dining plan refunds you should probably call to check on things this weekend before the phone lines are disastrous for the next week.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> 7AM EST if it works and they stick with it. There was a report it could be delayed.



Gee, that is going to be such a fun and obnoxiously stressful way to start my morning


----------



## Sandisw

themommy said:


> I don’t have a clue if anyone in here knows but, I have a couple of questions. My TA sent me an email saying that she needed to know if we were still going to go, if we wanted to redo our reservation for another time, or cancel. She said she needed to know by Monday because she needed to get a different resort for us. Our trip does not start until August 27. I thought Pop Century would be open by then. Any idea if they would charge us to move to a different resort? Also, my husband has a seven day PH that I bought from undercover tourist and it is now good until September 26, 2021. What will they do about the park hopper part of that ticket? I do not see how they could refund me. Anyone have a clue about any of this?



If you keep dates, it is being reported you will be moved to DVC or Ft Wilderness for no charge.  You will not be given a choice as to which resort it is.

You will have to call Disney to find out what they are doing for PH refunds on 3rd party tickets.


----------



## mgardner

Hopefully we get refunds on the park hopper part. I got an email today about the H2O Glow Nights being cancelled. And in MDE those tickets are gone also.
 Does anyone have any opinions on how full the parks will be? I wonder if it’ll be like an after hours event or probably busier? It just worries me without the fastpasses. I’d hate to see every ride at a long wait and long lines because doesn’t that defeat the purpose? I’m sure no one knows what capacity will be but it’s just something I’ve been thinking about.


----------



## MickeyEars

@IceSkatingPrincess do you have the billing phone number? I need it for a refund I never received. Thank you!!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

mgardner said:


> Hopefully we get refunds on the park hopper part. I got an email today about the H2O Glow Nights being cancelled. And in MDE those tickets are gone also.
> Does anyone have any opinions on how full the parks will be? I wonder if it’ll be like an after hours event or probably busier? It just worries me without the fastpasses. I’d hate to see every ride at a long wait and long lines because doesn’t that defeat the purpose? I’m sure no one knows what capacity will be but it’s just something I’ve been thinking about.


Honestly, while many super fans like Dis'ers are still planning on going, what I'm seeing in the Facebook groups and other places is that people are cancelling and waiting until 2021 or later. I'm not expecting big crowds for our trip right after Thanksgiving.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MickeyEars said:


> @IceSkatingPrincess do you have the billing phone number? I need it for a refund I never received. Thank you!!



I was given 407-828-5630 and was told that they are open from 10am-5pm tomorrow.


----------



## MickeyEars

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I was given 407-828-5630 and was told that they are open from 10am-5pm tomorrow.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## themommy

Sandisw said:


> If you keep dates, it is being reported you will be moved to DVC or Ft Wilderness for no charge.  You will not be given a choice as to which resort it is.
> 
> You will have to call Disney to find out what they are doing for PH refunds on 3rd party tickets.





JacknSally said:


> *This is from my Dreams Unlimited TA. I think it's the most concrete info we have regarding hotel moves so far.*



Thank you so much! I got that email as well but apparently I am going blind because I completely missed that part!


----------



## JacknSally

Ninjagrrl said:


> Honestly, while many super fans like Dis'ers are still planning on going, what I'm seeing in the Facebook groups and other places is that people are cancelling and waiting until 2021 or later. I'm not expecting big crowds for our trip right after Thanksgiving.



*Oh, I sure hope so! We're going right after Thanksgiving, too. *


----------



## Mit88

Ninjagrrl said:


> Honestly, while many super fans like Dis'ers are still planning on going, what I'm seeing in the Facebook groups and other places is that people are cancelling and waiting until 2021 or later. I'm not expecting big crowds for our trip right after Thanksgiving.



I think it really depends on when/how the capacity restrictions go. If we’re talkin 5,000 more people per park every 3 weeks, we’re talking pre-COVID average capacity numbers around 18 weeks, or 3.5 months, so November(ish). Thats assuming 20% at each park at reopening. 

My math might be off. Be kind to me


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> 7AM EST if it works and they stick with it. There was a report it could be delayed.



Might be delayed until 11am or soon --- oops, Noon ---


----------



## abja09

JacknSally said:


> *Just got a fairly long email from my Dreams Unlimited TA with all the new info from today, but also some more-definite-than-before (I think) info re: park hopping and resorts. A few excerpts (direct quotes in blue, just copied and pasted from the email) below...
> 
> · Park Hopper is not going to be available for the foreseeable future. If you have this feature on your tickets, you will get a refund or your balance will be adjusted accordingly.*
> 
> *· On 6/22 we will also be able to modify any existing 2020 packages into different 2020 dates. On 6/24, we will be able to change 2020 packages into 2021. We can only modify into 2021 through 9/26/21.
> 
> · At this time only DVC resorts and the Fort Wilderness Cabins are going to be open.  All other resorts are closed to guests. If you keep your current dates, you will automatically be moved to one of these options at no additional charge. If you make any modifications to your reservation, you would have to pay the additional costs for the resort change. I will not be able to tell you which DVC resort you are going to until Monday.  We have no say in the resort, but if we request a certain resort there WILL be a charge.*
> 
> *· Disney will remove park hopping from your theme park tickets and dining plan from your reservation, the price will be adjusted accordingly.
> 
> · New arrival dates [for modified reservations] can be from July 11 through December 31, 2020 and only to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability.  Guests in this case will be responsible for any higher room rates/increases in cost.
> 
> · Park tickets still  cannot be purchased at this time. We have been told they will be available in the next couple weeks. *


 Being able to buy park tickets for 2020 in the “ next couple weeks” sounds much better than “later this summer!”


----------



## Ariel 1715

I am confused about something on the Dis video today. Pete said your whole party will have to have a My Disney Experience Account to make reservations. If I have the hotel linked and my entire parties tickets wont I be able to make reservations for the entire party?


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> I am confused about something on the Dis video today. Pete said your whole party will have to have a My Disney Experience Account to make reservations. If I have the hotel linked and my entire parties tickets wont I be able to make reservations for the entire party?


You should be yes.


----------



## mgardner

Ariel 1715 said:


> I am confused about something on the Dis video today. Pete said your whole party will have to have a My Disney Experience Account to make reservations. If I have the hotel linked and my entire parties tickets wont I be able to make reservations for the entire party?


Yes I actually did the chat on the Disney website today and I asked because I saw this said on here on a different thread. They said as long as our tickets are all in our account, I can make everyone’s reservations at the same like usual.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Good Neighbor hotels are getting the same perks as they did with FP+ and Magic Hours. You’re in a better position than APs without park reservations right now


The hotels that got the expanded FP+ and magic hours will be counted as on-site for reservations but that is NOT all  good neighbor hotels.  Good neighbror hotels contains a lot of hotels that don't get any real perks.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> The hotels that got the expanded FP+ and magic hours will be counted as on-site for reservations but that is NOT all  good neighbor hotels.  Good neighbror hotels contains a lot of hotels that don't get any real perks.



Thats what I meant, but thanks for clarifying as my post could sound misleading


----------



## Aurora0427

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Wow. I did not see the death of complimentary magic bands coming.



Me neither. I feel like they spent all of that money of the new magic bands not that long ago and now it’s adios. Odd.


----------



## Mit88

Aurora0427 said:


> Me neither. I feel like they spent all of that money of the new magic bands not that long ago and now it’s adios. Odd.



It was all a calculated loss anyway since they were complimentary. Magic Bands in general aren’t going away, at least not in 2020-2021. But it does look like the Genie will be replacing MDE in some regards and may not need magic bands and they’ll start to be slowly phased out


----------



## MrsSmith07

OMG. I have religiously stalked this page for weeks. The one day I was away, at my sons high school graduation, soon finally showed up. I'm completely overwhelmed with this new process, and now I have 60+ pages to catch up with.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Thats what I meant, but thanks for clarifying as my post could sound misleading



Yep. get it. As crazy as things are right now trying to help clarify where I can.

Is there a good term for the hotels that the perks?


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> Yep. get it. As crazy as things are right now trying to help clarify where I can.
> 
> Is there a good term for the hotels that the perks?


"good neighbor"


----------



## Rosanne

MrsSmith07 said:


> OMG. I have religiously stalked this page for weeks. The one day I was away, at my sons high school graduation, soon finally showed up. I'm completely overwhelmed with this new process, and now I have 60+ pages to catch up with.


I feel your pain. If I hadn't missed a thirty minute slot weeks ago I would have booked my stay for the correct dates and have been moved to a better resort at no additional cost, but alas, I digress...

Anyway. If you focus on the new only thread at the top you can catch up pretty good. Then maybe the last few pages and ask questions on this thread. Today the thread was moving faster than I could read.


----------



## Dentam

I've missed a bunch of pages here so maybe people have already discussed this... I received an email today from Disney Destinations saying that because I am an existing ticket holder with a resort reservation, I can make park reservations starting on the 22nd.  Thing is, I don't have park tickets yet, just a DVC rental for Labor Day week.  I hadn't planned to go, but now my dad says he would use it if David's is unable to re-rent it, which seems likely given how many dedicated reservations are listed on their site right now. I know I can't take my name off the reservation, but I think I can add his name to it at least.  Not sure if I can get him park reservations starting on Monday.

Anyway, has anyone else gotten this email despite not having park tickets yet?


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> "good neighbor"



No.  Not all good neighbor hotels get the extra FP perks and will count as on-site for reservations.    Good neighbor hotels include a lot that don't get any perks.


----------



## Aurora0427

All I have to say is I’m relieved I don’t have a trip planned to WDW. I’m still waiting on Disneyland to figure out their system..... I hope it’s not quite this stressful. My anxiety is up just reading this thread.  For those of you making reservations Monday, may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## AmberMV

Dentam said:


> I've missed a bunch of pages here so maybe people have already discussed this... I received an email today from Disney Destinations saying that because I am an existing ticket holder with a resort reservation, I can make park reservations starting on the 22nd.  Thing is, I don't have park tickets yet, just a DVC rental for Labor Day week.  I hadn't planned to go, but now my dad says he would use it if David's is unable to re-rent it, which seems likely given how many dedicated reservations are listed on their site right now.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else gotten this email despite not having park tickets yet?


Not me but I've seen people reporting the same.  We all know Disney IT isn't the best.  What is clear is that you need tickets AND a resort stay to start booking parks on Monday.


----------



## Dentam

AmberMV said:


> Not me but I've seen people reporting the same.  We all know Disney IT isn't the best.  What is clear is that you need tickets AND a resort stay to start booking parks on Monday.



Yeah, they even say that in the email, but they also specifically said that I was able to reserve parks starting the 22nd.  I guess I could give it a try on Monday but likely won't get anywhere with it without having park tickets linked.


----------



## Katrina Y

Sandisw said:


> That is my understanding because if the person in your account isn’t recognized as they person in the other account with the ticket, it won’t know they have one.
> 
> I had to do that with my Dds BF.  Once he was linked, I could see his ticket and the person in my reservation changed to him and the person I had with his name did not,
> 
> Of course, I could have Misunderstood but since I am the one making them, I didn’t want to take the chance


I called 2 times and got the same story, they said my kid’s and husband’s  tickets just need to be linked to their profile, they do not need a separate MDE account. Since I purchased a vacation package, they also show up on my resort. They said I can manage the park reservations for my kids just like I did their fast passes.


----------



## bernina

Krandor said:


> Yep. get it. As crazy as things are right now trying to help clarify where I can.
> 
> Is there a good term for the hotels that the perks?





B Resort & Spa
Best Western Lake Buena Vista
DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Orlando – Disney Springs Area
Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace
Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista
Holiday Inn Orlando – Disney Springs Area
Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Where is this from?


The passholder email being sent out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274150510015242240


----------



## Krandor

bernina said:


> B Resort & Spa
> Best Western Lake Buena Vista
> DoubleTree Suites by Hilton Orlando – Disney Springs Area
> Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace
> Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista
> Holiday Inn Orlando – Disney Springs Area
> Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista



I know which ones they are was just wonder if there was a beter term then "the hotels that used to get  FP perks".


----------



## MrsBooch

MrsSmith07 said:


> OMG. I have religiously stalked this page for weeks. The one day I was away, at my sons high school graduation, soon finally showed up. I'm completely overwhelmed with this new process, and now I have 60+ pages to catch up with.




Oh yeah - I hit refresh earlier after a conference call and it was like this:


----------



## LSUmiss

On chat w/ CM now & am being told that if you have an AP that will be extended the extra month, that won’t happen til oct. AND if you have a resort reservation that falls during that extension, you won’t be able to make a park reservation til you either you renew or it’s extended. So, in my case, my AP expires 11/8 but will be 12/8 when it’s extended but that won’t be til Oct. so I can’t make a park reservation until Oct or Sept if I renew. There would be no way to get a park reservation any earlier other than to buy more tickets. Just when I want to give them a pass, they do something stupid again!


----------



## bclittle

WatchandLearn33 said:


> I called and spoke to a CM asking if I could book park days while I’m uncertain if my resort will even be open. She said yes to go ahead and book park days based on my current resort reservation. She also said Disney will move me if my resort doesn’t open. No mention of timeline when I asked or any cost associated. So it looks like I will book park days for my stay starting July 9-21 and hope they move me to DVC. Anyone else have a similar convo today?



Same, July 9-13 and I was told I can reserve parks Monday. The person I talked to also said I will be able to get resort info Monday as well.


----------



## meekey7197

LSUmiss said:


> On chat w/ CM now & am being told that if you have an AP that will be extended the extra month, that won’t happen til oct. AND if you have a resort reservation that falls during that extension, you won’t be able to make a park reservation til you either you renew or it’s extended. So, in my case, my AP expires 11/8 but will be 12/8 when it’s extended but that won’t be til Oct. so I can’t make a park reservation until Oct or Sept if I renew. There would be no way to get a park reservation any earlier other than to buy more tickets. Just when I want to give them a pass, they do something stupid again!



When I    saw this extension wasn't happening until October I    was so confused. The extra month does me no good (I    have a gold pass and it will give me April, half of which is blacked out) but what about people who's APs expire in August? They don't get the extra month if they don't renew?


----------



## LSUmiss

meekey7197 said:


> When I    saw this extension wasn't happening until October I    was so confused. The extra month does me no good (I    have a gold pass and it will give me April, half of which is blacked out) but what about people who's APs expire in August? They don't get the extra month if they don't renew?


Yeah it’s insane. I could have renewed this month, but since I had no idea exactly how many days they were giving us back, I waited. I check-in on 11/18 & my pass expires 11/8 now. But I had no idea before yesterday how this was going to work. And how absolutely ridiculous to make ppl wait almost 4 mos to add the one extra month.


----------



## Mit88

Aurora0427 said:


> All I have to say is I’m relieved I don’t have a trip planned to WDW. I’m still waiting on Disneyland to figure out their system..... I hope it’s not quite this stressful. My anxiety is up just reading this thread.  For those of you making reservations Monday, may the odds be ever in your favor.



Less hotels and tourists, so I would be surprised if their APs are hit with same 3 reservation system WDW is.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> On chat w/ CM now & am being told that if you have an AP that will be extended the extra month, that won’t happen til oct. AND if you have a resort reservation that falls during that extension, you won’t be able to make a park reservation til you either you renew or it’s extended. So, in my case, my AP expires 11/8 but will be 12/8 when it’s extended but that won’t be til Oct. so I can’t make a park reservation until Oct or Sept if I renew. There would be no way to get a park reservation any earlier other than to buy more tickets. Just when I want to give them a pass, they do something stupid again!



Yeah the way they are doing the AP extension is weird and I'm not sure why. Most everything else has reasons. If I'm reading it right it would only be in the 11/8 to 12/8 period that you could;'t make a reservation. You can make reservations prrior to 11/8 though.  

As many issues as you've had though all this with them I'm surprised you haven't just bailed.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Yeah the way they are doing the AP extension is weird and I'm not sure why. Most everything else has reasons. If I'm reading it right it would only be in the 11/8 to 12/8 period that you could;'t make a reservation. You can make reservations prrior to 11/8 though.
> 
> As many issues as you've had though all this with them I'm surprised you haven't just bailed.


I know. It’s mostly b/c DS just loves it. If it was just DH & I, I think I’d be long gone.


----------



## Aeralie

Krandor said:


> I know which ones they are was just wonder if there was a beter term then "the hotels that used to get  FP perks".



Internal parlance runs something like “Hotel Plaza Boulevard Operating Participants.”


----------



## brockash

themommy said:


> Eek!  I don’t want to refund the whole ticket! We need to use his ticket. Thank you for giving me that info as it is very appreciated!  I did just see on another thread where I may be able to get a park hopper refund from UT. Fingers crossed! Now I just need to find out about moving hotels and if they will charge me. Thanks again!


Also I would strongly explain to your TA that you do not want to move resorts...and that you do not want to cancel (unless you do.)  I would specifically explain that if Disney moves you...on their dime then you'll move, but you don't want your TA telling Disney where you want to move because it sounds like you'll then have to pay the difference.  There has been no word from Disney about open resorts in August.  I would just be stressed about a TA just going ahead and telling Disney to switch you and where and then you get charged the huge difference when there's a decent chance Disney will switch you forno charge (other than the mental insanity of having to wait around until they feel like making the change lol.)


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> I know which ones they are was just wonder if there was a beter term then "the hotels that used to get  FP perks".


The simple answer is they’re generally referred to as “Good Neighbor Hotels,” but the more technical answer is that they are divided up into different classifications (which frequently change names). The current official classifications are the following:

WDW Official Hotels - Bonnet Creek
- Hilton Bonnet Creek
- Waldorf Astoria Orlando

WDW Official Hotels - Disney Springs (sometimes referred to as the Disney Springs Area Hotels)
- B Resort & Spa
- Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista
- Hilton Buena Vista Palace
- Best Western
- Holiday Inn
- DoubleTree Suites Orlando Lake Buena Vista
- Wyndham Lake Buena Vista
- Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista

WDW Gateway Hotels (these are the only partner hotels that did not get FP+/EMH benefits)
- TownPlace Suites Flamingo Crossings
- SpringHill Suites Flamingo Crossings

Other Select Deluxe Hotels
- Walt Disney World Dolphin
- Walt Disney World Swan

And the Four Seasons Orlando is generally marketed on its own without a classification.

Walt Disney Travel offers packages for all of these hotels, but they are almost never a good deal.

You’ll notice that when Disney refers to benefits at their resorts they’ll usually use the phrase “select Disney Resort hotels.” That’s because, technically, Disney considers any hotel that is near or within the boundaries of WDW property _and_ has a partnership or affiliation with Disney to be a “Disney Resort hotel,” not just Disney-owned resorts. Of course, only Disney-owned resorts offer benefits like DME or MagicBands, hence the word “select” when referring to benefits. In the last year or so, they’ve sort of stepped away from that a bit and shifted to the phrase “Walt Disney World Official Hotel,” but in certain promotional material, you’ll still see the phrase “select Disney Resort hotels.”


----------



## Sunnywho

JacknSally said:


> *Just got a fairly long email from my Dreams Unlimited TA with all the new info from today, but also some more-definite-than-before (I think) info re: park hopping and resorts. A few excerpts (direct quotes in blue, just copied and pasted from the email) below...*
> 
> *· At this time only DVC resorts and the Fort Wilderness Cabins are going to be open.  All other resorts are closed to guests. If you keep your current dates, you will automatically be moved to one of these options at no additional charge. If you make any modifications to your reservation, you would have to pay the additional costs for the resort change. I will not be able to tell you which DVC resort you are going to until Monday.  We have no say in the resort, but if we request a certain resort there WILL be a charge.*
> 
> *· New arrival dates [for modified reservations] can be from July 11 through December 31, 2020 and only to one of the announced opened resorts, based on availability.  Guests in this case will be responsible for any higher room rates/increases in cost.*


This reads like they're going to move people to DVC or Fort Wilderness for dates all the way through the end of the year, right?


----------



## emma_oneill89

Just got an email from our ticket company American Attractions, who say the park reservation system will be in place until September 26, 2021.

Now apparently I have to know which park I’m going to be in, 15 months in advance.

I had hoped things would be back to normal by then! Anyone heard anything similar?


----------



## Jothmas

Krandor said:


> Yeah the way they are doing the AP extension is weird and I'm not sure why. Most everything else has reasons.


Maybe they will make the one month variable with a must use by date. It could be a 30 day ticket that on the day you first use it, the clock starts. That could be a nice bonus.


----------



## Clockwork

fla4fun said:


> I wonder how that will work with substituting your phone for the band.  Bluetooth?


probably NFC.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Has anyone confirmed whether or not reservations for the AP preview days count towards the allotted 3 park pass reservation days? 

I'm thinking park pass reservations for the week of Thanksgiving need to be the priority, but we have two other off-site trips planned before then.


----------



## cakebaker

vinotinto said:


> Well, for what it’s worth, every single AP Preview has said that you need an active AP, and every single AP Preview you could make reservations with just the voucher. No guarantees, but that’s how it has worked. You just need to activate on or before your Preview.



I went back and looked at old posts regarding other previews last week and the exact same conversations were had. It's true- everyone was being told vouchers wouldn't work for previews, then registration day came and vouchers worked. I'd definitely give it a try if you're wanting to go.


----------



## koszmok

*The  MDE the Disney Park Pass System line appeared
Profile*




My Plans
Dining, Resort hotel and tickets

My MagicBands and Cards
Ordering and managing status

My Family & Friends
People connected to me

My Photos
Disney PhotoPass pictures and videos



*Disney Park Pass System
Learn about theme park reservations*

Reserve Dining
Restaurants and dinner shows

Buy Memory Maker
Unlimited Disney PhotoPass downloads

Shop Disney Parks


----------



## Skippyboo

Was looking at Park Hours so I can get familiar with when what park is what hours for the picking come Monday. Noticed both water parks have 10am-8pm hours starting July 11 thru Aug 16 then Aug 17 it’s goes down to 10am-6 pm. Are we going some sort of Water Park announcement of being open?


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Still no email here despite 14 day ultimate ticket and DVC stay linked to my account for April 2021. Not managed to follow the thread, but assuming this may suggest a rolling reservation window, as opposed to ability to book right up until September 2021 on Monday morning? Not sure what else has been confirmed in the last 30 pages or so!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Dentam said:


> I've missed a bunch of pages here so maybe people have already discussed this... I received an email today from Disney Destinations saying that because I am an existing ticket holder with a resort reservation, I can make park reservations starting on the 22nd.  Thing is, I don't have park tickets yet, just a DVC rental for Labor Day week.  I hadn't planned to go, but now my dad says he would use it if David's is unable to re-rent it, which seems likely given how many dedicated reservations are listed on their site right now. I know I can't take my name off the reservation, but I think I can add his name to it at least.  Not sure if I can get him park reservations starting on Monday.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else gotten this email despite not having park tickets yet?


I have! We are DVC members and have a room reservation but I hadn’t gotten around to buying tickets yet. I got the email. It’s probably Disney IT making a mistake


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> Well I didn’t know about it when I first posted this. But, will it let me make a park reservation for end of Nov on Monday if it says it expires 11/8?


I'm totally behind on this thread, and this may have been answered already, but I doubt that you will have a "ticket" for that period until October.  I'm assuming that somewhere in the 60 pages that I've yet to read we've gotten some clarity on the booking process and that no one will be able to book on Monday for the end of November.  I share your frustration. I can squeeze in some 4 days trips before mine expires (in January now), but the timing of my extension is not the best for my situation.....although I do have cruises in November and January that could easily be on the chopping block so who knows? Never say never, but I  don't think that I'll be renewing my AP this time.

ETA- caught up and it looks like you got a firm answer, albeit a sucky one.  It also looks like they're going to have the anytime thru September 2021 free for all.  Ugh!


----------



## themommy

brockash said:


> Also I would strongly explain to your TA that you do not want to move resorts...and that you do not want to cancel (unless you do.)  I would specifically explain that if Disney moves you...on their dime then you'll move, but you don't want your TA telling Disney where you want to move because it sounds like you'll then have to pay the difference.  There has been no word from Disney about open resorts in August.  I would just be stressed about a TA just going ahead and telling Disney to switch you and where and then you get charged the huge difference when there's a decent chance Disney will switch you forno charge (other than the mental insanity of having to wait around until they feel like making the change lol.)



I finally read it he email correctly and spoke with my TA. They’ll move me on their dime. I don’t get a choice of where but, it will be a DVC or Ft. Wilderness. I’m good with that. I guess I’ll find out Monday which slit my wheel of resorts lands on!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I feel like at this point questions I have about our trip are very basic:
Me: I have a hotel reservation at AOA, where will I be sleeping?
Disney: 
Me: I have park tickets valid for my stay. Can I go?
Disney: 
Me: Where can I grab a bite to eat?
Disney: 
Me: how can I find out?
Disney: You’ll get an email soon.
Me: I didn’t get the last email, though.
Disney: 

4 months ago I would have sounded like an idiot asking these questions.

At this point I don’t think I am gonna be able to dial down the stress until we are there


----------



## elephant98

hereforthechurros said:


> Yep. Tried to purchase mine and it wouldn’t go through!
> 
> I’m so mad. I told my husband earlier today we had to jump on this but he was certain they’d still be available whenever.



Yikes. Sorry to hear that.  I purchased silver annual passes yesterday at 1:47 pm.


----------



## Jacq7414

hereforthechurros said:


> Yep. Tried to purchase mine and it wouldn’t go through!
> 
> I’m so mad. I told my husband earlier today we had to jump on this but he was certain they’d still be available whenever.


Husbands . Mine was like “why do we have to pay $3800 in full now NOW for a trip in April? That’s a lot of money that Disney has. We could earn interest on that money!”


----------



## randumb0

Jacq7414 said:


> Husbands . Mine was like “why do we have to pay $3800 in full now NOW for a trip in April? That’s a lot of money that Disney has. We could earn interest on that money!”



Are you required to PIF now for something in April? I kind of agree with him


----------



## Jacq7414

randumb0 said:


> Are you required to PIF now for something in April? I kind of agree with him


Yea. For the annual passes we wouldn’t use until April. I wonder if I could add on tickets and then take them off (Or upgrade them) if we decide to get AP later on. Is that possible to do?


----------



## lisa12000

Cast members are telling UK guests on the phone today that the reservation system monday is only for 2020 and 2021 will be another date.... havent got a clue who to believe right now


----------



## axfather

From what I can read, you must have a reservation to sit down at a table service restaurant in the parks.  BUT, we are not taking reservations at this time, don't know when we will take reservations, and don't know which restaurants will be open.  Can't they at least that reveal reservations for dining will be open before the park opens......?  a man has to eat!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is it confirmed that we will be getting information on what resort we are going to actually be at next Monday or is that just for the immediately post 7/11 people?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Marthasor said:


> This is the official word from Disney.  It does not appear that they are refunding the PH portion of stand-alone tickets (non-package tickets).  The option is use the PH option at a later date when PH is available (in other words, if you use the tickets prior to PH being re-introduced, you're out of luck and paying for an option you can't use) or ask UT for a refund of the entire ticket.  You may need to reach out to UT to find out what their policy will be on this.
> 
> "At this time, Guests will only be able to visit one park per day. If you have a ticket that includes the Park Hopper Option or Park Hopper Plus Option, we have several options available to you:
> 
> Ticket Extension: You may use your current date-based ticket by September 26, 2021 with the existing add-on options, should the options return by that date.
> Ticket Modification: Resort Packages with tickets may be modified or cancelled. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional.
> Ticket Cancellation: If you do not want to use your ticket, you also have the option of cancelling your ticket or package. To discuss your options, please call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 566-4985 beginning June 22, or contact your travel professional."




Who this is really going to hurt are DVC owners who don't have packages. Some DVC owners have AP, but I'd venture a lot of them purchase stand-alone tickets. 

This definitely stinks and is poor customer relations, for sure. It basically feels like, "If you want to use your tickets, too bad so sad." You either use them, lose your benefits. Or lose them, get a refund, and not have access to the park reservation system. 

I have standalone/non-package tickets. Now, there is no ticket "extension" to be done, because my tickets are good until 2030. That said... I would LOVE to save these tickets for a future visit, for sure. But as of now, I don't have the option to purchase anything else. 

Disney has put people like myself in a real predicament.


----------



## JPM4

Sunnywho said:


> This reads like they're going to move people to DVC or Fort Wilderness for dates all the way through the end of the year, right?


After seeing these dreams emails. I’m wondering if now if value reservations go to the cabins? We have a ASMu for September for a weekend. I’d be super pumped for this. Never even been to FW before.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

JPM4 said:


> After seeing these dreams emails. I’m wondering if now if value reservations go to the cabins? We have a ASMu for September for a weekend. I’d be super pumped for this. Never even been to FW before.


I’d be legit pumped for anywhere except okw and Saratoga and I suspect that is where the peasantry will go. But hey if we are all there together it will still be fun, right.


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’d be legit pumped for anywhere except okw and Saratoga and I suspect that is where the peasantry will go. But hey if we are all there together it will still be fun, right.


 Most of the moves I’ve seen for values and moderates have been OKW and SS. Most values, from what I see are getting studios, moderates moved  to 1 br’s. Of course there are exceptions, but if I were 4 or less in a value, that’s what I’d expect to see. 

My daughter had 2 in her party at POFQ and got an OKW 1 br Villa. Considering the price difference, we would’ve been thrilled had we opted to go. It allowed us to drop my reservation entirely and just move in with her! It would’ve saved us thousands of dollars as I had YC CL  reservations.


----------



## koszmok

cakebaker said:


> Most of the moves I’ve seen for values and moderates have been OKW and SS. Most values, from what I see are getting studios, moderates moved  to 1 br’s. Of course there are exceptions, but if I were 4 or less in a value, that’s what I’d expect to see.
> 
> My daughter had 2 in her party at POFQ and got an OKW 1 br Villa. Considering the price difference, we would’ve been thrilled had we opted to go. It allowed us to drop my reservation entirely and just move in with her! It would’ve saved us thousands of dollars as I had YC CL  reservations.



Where did you see this moves?


----------



## LaDonna

cakebaker said:


> Most of the moves I’ve seen for values and moderates have been OKW and SS. Most values, from what I see are getting studios, moderates moved  to 1 br’s. Of course there are exceptions, but if I were 4 or less in a value, that’s what I’d expect to see.
> 
> My daughter had 2 in her party at POFQ and got an OKW 1 br Villa. Considering the price difference, we would’ve been thrilled had we opted to go. It allowed us to drop my reservation entirely and just move in with her! It would’ve saved us thousands of dollars as I had YC CL  reservations.


 
we’ve only ever stayed at values and once at POR where would you think perhaps they might move someone all star music regular room with five people(Youngest is just under three) To be honest the wearring masks outside thing might still have us canceling our plans, but if we’re given an upgrade that we may never get a chance to ever have with an ASMu price we might go for it, we are in Georgia so not too bad of a drive


----------



## cakebaker

koszmok said:


> Where did you see this moves?


There are a couple of threads on on TPAS discussing room changes.


----------



## Luvears

Amen to #3. 

Paid for APS to cover a certain number of trips, and now their plans don’t fit into the reopening extension





vinotinto said:


> Hello Farro! I would like to welcome you to the (not-so-very-exclusive) Club of those that will be Paying More For Your Disney Vacation than What You Had Reserved!
> 
> Our (not-so-very-exclusive) Club includes those who:
> 1. Had Free Dining cancelled!  Now, with their new room discount, they’ll be paying hundreds more per night once they go to dinner! (Special mention in this category to the Pop Peasants that were booked with FD and had 4 Disney adults in their room)!
> 
> 2. Booked a resort reservation before the parks opened and had to pay to move their vacation to DVC after the parks reopened! Yeah for the extra few hundred a night for Saratoga Springs!
> 
> 3. Paid for APS to cover a certain number of trips, and now their plans don’t fit into the reopening extension!
> 
> So, welcome!
> 
> (All kidding aside, I’m sure Disney will reopen ticket purchases once they get a handle on how many reservations they already have for 2020-2021. If you are sure you do not want to update the reservation to a package, then, just wait).


----------



## Luvears

Can someone please share the AP preview event link (speculated to be right one)- I never get the emails!



MrsBooch said:


> Oh yeah - I hit refresh earlier after a conference call and it was like this:
> 
> View attachment 502376


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Whew!  I made it thru the last 40 pages.  

So it seems like we may actually have everyone booking for park reservations thru 9/2021 on Monday.  I know that Disney doesn't give a fig about how I think they should run their operation, but it seems like there could have been at least one more date at the beginning where people with resort stays and active ticket media could have reserved for dates in 2020.  Even better if they had separated it into two additional booking dates....those within 60 days for 2020, and those with dates for the remainder of 2020, then allow 2021.

I am also unimpressed at the AP consolation prize of 1 extra month.  Without the ability to park hop, with special events and experiences put on hold for the unforeseen future, and limited dining options (especially for those of us with Tables in Wonderland), it will be really difficult to make up for 4 lost months worth of pass value in 5 months.


----------



## nashvilleash

After digesting all the info yesterday, I am now curious if we will still be paying for parking at the resorts?


----------



## newpherchris

*PLATINUM AP REFUND CALCULATION: *I'm a Platinum AP with 101 days used (as of the March COVID closing) of a one year pass. If I opt for the refund with no extension, will my partial refund be for the unused days (365 - 101 =264), or only for the number of days the parks closed? (117). 

Decision to refund or extend would depend on which amount I would receive.


----------



## Beachmom0317

I am all caught up but now the information is a blur lol so did we figure out if park reservations were going to be timed or not? I think the consensus was the “time” we select is the entire park opening-close hours (so like 9-7 if those are the park hours for that day). Correct?


----------



## Ninjagrrl

As far as we know, yes that's correct. I assume nothing until I see it on Monday.


----------



## FinallyFL

newpherchris said:


> *PLATINUM AP REFUND CALCULATION: *I'm a Platinum AP with 101 days used (as of the March COVID closing) of a one year pass. If I opt for the refund with no extension, will my partial refund be for the unused days (365 - 101 =264), or only for the number of days the parks closed? (117).
> 
> Decision to refund or extend would depend on which amount I would receive.


I read the email to mean you'd be able to choose wither option.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

newpherchris said:


> *PLATINUM AP REFUND CALCULATION: *I'm a Platinum AP with 101 days used (as of the March COVID closing) of a one year pass. If I opt for the refund with no extension, will my partial refund be for the unused days (365 - 101 =264), or only for the number of days the parks closed? (117).
> 
> Decision to refund or extend would depend on which amount I would receive.



I think we are assuming it will be for 264 days (unused days). But Disney has been vague on how this will work. All they said is "partial refund" and not "partial refund for remaining time left on pass".


----------



## WonderlandisReality

cakebaker said:


> Most of the moves I’ve seen for values and moderates have been OKW and SS. Most values, from what I see are getting studios, moderates moved  to 1 br’s. Of course there are exceptions, but if I were 4 or less in a value, that’s what I’d expect to see.
> 
> My daughter had 2 in her party at POFQ and got an OKW 1 br Villa. Considering the price difference, we would’ve been thrilled had we opted to go. It allowed us to drop my reservation entirely and just move in with her! It would’ve saved us thousands of dollars as I had YC CL  reservations.



I’m meh about either resort but at least the pools look awesome. And yes I would not expect to get a massive room for me and 2 kids. Even the smallest dvc room has more sq ft than the little mermaid room we are booked in. SS and OKW rooms just look so boring for little kids from the pics but maybe there are Disney stuff in them you can’t see from the website.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

nashvilleash said:


> After digesting all the info yesterday, I am now curious if we will still be paying for parking at the resorts?



Yesterday they told me parking was complimentary for those with a disability placard and really encouraged us to rent a car. I think this is standard even before COVID though. The fact that it was another 15 minutes on hold to confirm that suggested to me that otherwise parking would cost $


----------



## johnnyr

Is Universal requiring park reservations for their onsite guests?


----------



## Dulcee

cakebaker said:


> Most of the moves I’ve seen for values and moderates have been OKW and SS. Most values, from what I see are getting studios, moderates moved  to 1 br’s. Of course there are exceptions, but if I were 4 or less in a value, that’s what I’d expect to see.



We're at CSR... I would actually prefer the 1 br at OKW or SS to a studio at the "higher" deluxes. We've stayed at SS previously and really love the quiet grounds and walking distance to DS. The space at a 1 bedroom would be nice for traveling with two littles.... though I worry it may set an expensive precedent for future trips lol


----------



## Marionnette

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’m meh about either resort but at least the pools look awesome. And yes I would not expect to get a massive room for me and 2 kids. Even the smallest dvc room has more sq ft than the little mermaid room we are booked in. SS and OKW rooms just look so boring for little kids from the pics but maybe there are Disney stuff in them you can’t see from the website.


There are subtle Disney touches. Nothing overt like you would find at AoA Little Mermaid rooms. Small hidden Mickeys in the drapes and woodwork and sofa pillows. Disney-esque pictures and wall hangings. Much less “in your face” design. Have the kids search for hidden Mickeys in the room. That can make it a little more fun.


----------



## cakebaker

Dulcee said:


> We're at CSR... I would actually prefer the 1 br at OKW or SS to a studio at the "higher" deluxes. We've stayed at SS previously and really love the quiet grounds and walking distance to DS. The space at a 1 bedroom would be nice for traveling with two littles.... though I worry it may set an expensive precedent for future trips lol


 I intensely dislike most DVC studios. They’re no more than a regular room and most dint even have 2 beds. But OKW is one of my favorite resorts. It’s where we had reservations to start our triple split trip trip we had to cancel. 

The 1 and 2 bedrooms will spoil you though!


----------



## roth697

I have a reservation at Pop checking in Aug 1st (I also have an active AP).  Will I be able to make Park reservations on June 22?  Or do I need to call first, have my resort switched to an open resort, and then be eligible to make reservations?


----------



## where_else

I'm sure this info is available somewhere in this thread, but a quick (hopefully) question. We already have 5 day park hoppers purchased from UT linked in MDE from a cancelled trip. Now, my TA says I'll have to purchase a package with tickets to be able to book for April 2021? I hope that's not the case. Can't afford to re-purchase tickets.


----------



## Marthasor

nashvilleash said:


> After digesting all the info yesterday, I am now curious if we will still be paying for parking at the resorts?



Yes.  Disney has already announced that standard resort parking fees are in affect:

"Parking
Self-parking will be available. Valet service is temporarily unavailable, with the exception of Guests with disabilities who may require parking assistance. A valid disability parking permit is required. Parking fees apply for Disney Resort hotel Guests."



johnnyr said:


> Is Universal requiring park reservations for their onsite guests?



No - Universal does not have a park reservation system.  Guests staying at Uni hotels are guaranteed park entry for the days of their hotel stays (Uni has already worked those guests into their capacity numbers).


----------



## rteetz

johnnyr said:


> Is Universal requiring park reservations for their onsite guests?


No


----------



## npatellye

Marionnette said:


> There are subtle Disney touches. Nothing overt like you would find at AoA Little Mermaid rooms. Small hidden Mickeys in the drapes and woodwork and sofa pillows. Disney-esque pictures and wall hangings. Much less “in your face” design. Have the kids search for hidden Mickeys in the room. That can make it a little more fun.


Agreed! My kids absolutely love OKW because of the sand castle slide and sandy beach area. The OKW rooms are also very large and spacious.


----------



## JacknSally

roth697 said:


> I have a reservation at Pop checking in Aug 1st (I also have an active AP).  Will I be able to make Park reservations on June 22?  Or do I need to call first, have my resort switched to an open resort, and then be eligible to make reservations?



*Make park reservations Monday. Any hotel changes you make yourself, you’ll have to pay the difference on.*


----------



## randumb0

johnnyr said:


> Is Universal requiring park reservations for their onsite guests?



No


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Farro said:


> That's total crap.
> 
> They allowed me to book room only for 2021 and lock in my room rate at 2020 prices, like always.
> 
> Now they are  forcing me to rebook as a package and pay 2021 room rates???
> 
> Get lost Disney, i'll fight that tooth and nail.
> 
> I still don't believe it. I have to be able to buy tickets separately.


I always thought the RO reservation at the prior year rate was a placeholder and the price would adjust to the new rate once pricing was available...is that not the case?  You actually keep the 2020 room rate for your 2021 reservation?


----------



## Sandisw

lisa12000 said:


> Cast members are telling UK guests on the phone today that the reservation system monday is only for 2020 and 2021 will be another date.... havent got a clue who to believe right now



That is what I was told.


----------



## princesscinderella

roth697 said:


> I have a reservation at Pop checking in Aug 1st (I also have an active AP).  Will I be able to make Park reservations on June 22?  Or do I need to call first, have my resort switched to an open resort, and then be eligible to make reservations?


I would think that you are safe to make your park reservation even if your resort is eventually changed by Disney.  I just switched DVC rooms yesterday from a one bedroom at the VGF to treehouse at Saratoga during the times the parks are closed.  I had already made my dining reservations and was concerned that they would be eliminated.  The CM said that they just do and internal change of the resort but the reservation number stays the same so no other attachments are changed.


----------



## Sandisw

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Whew!  I made it thru the last 40 pages.
> 
> So it seems like we may actually have everyone booking for park reservations thru 9/2021 on Monday.  I know that Disney doesn't give a fig about how I think they should run their operation, but it seems like there could have been at least one more date at the beginning where people with resort stays and active ticket media could have reserved for dates in 2020.  Even better if they had separated it into two additional booking dates....those within 60 days for 2020, and those with dates for the remainder of 2020, then allow 2021.
> 
> I am also unimpressed at the AP consolation prize of 1 extra month.  Without the ability to park hop, with special events and experiences put on hold for the unforeseen future, and limited dining options (especially for those of us with Tables in Wonderland), it will be really difficult to make up for 4 lost months worth of pass value in 5 months.



I think it may be only through 2020.  There is some rumors of truth to that though. I guess people with 2021 will find out Monday unless we get some official word before then from Disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

johnnyr said:


> Is Universal requiring park reservations for their onsite guests?


No and they're guaranteed admittance.  Universal worked the hotel occupancy into their capacity limit.


----------



## Sandisw

Beachmom0317 said:


> I am all caught up but now the information is a blur lol so did we figure out if park reservations were going to be timed or not? I think the consensus was the “time” we select is the entire park opening-close hours (so like 9-7 if those are the park hours for that day). Correct?



For WDW it will just be choosing park hours.  You will not be limited to times


----------



## mcmry5

lisa12000 said:


> Cast members are telling UK guests on the phone today that the reservation system monday is only for 2020 and 2021 will be another date.... havent got a clue who to believe right now



I wanted to jump on this morning to share this same tidbit. I am not a UK guest, but I was on a FB live last night with a travel group I am part of and the TA said the same thing. She said Monday is for the rest of 2020, and then 2021 would be later ("soon"??).


----------



## Sandisw

where_else said:


> I'm sure this info is available somewhere in this thread, but a quick (hopefully) question. We already have 5 day park hoppers purchased from UT linked in MDE from a cancelled trip. Now, my TA says I'll have to purchase a package with tickets to be able to book for April 2021? I hope that's not the case. Can't afford to re-purchase tickets.



It sounds like they are not doing any room only bookings when it starts on June 28th.


----------



## woody337

Sandisw said:


> For WDW it will just be choosing park hours.  You will not be limited to times


Maybe i'm missing something here, but what does that mean?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

where_else said:


> I'm sure this info is available somewhere in this thread, but a quick (hopefully) question. We already have 5 day park hoppers purchased from UT linked in MDE from a cancelled trip. Now, my TA says I'll have to purchase a package with tickets to be able to book for April 2021? I hope that's not the case. Can't afford to re-purchase tickets.



We have very similar issue. 2 cm have both told me that if you can see your resort and those tickets linked in MDE you are all set for Monday. I hope they are right.


----------



## chicagoshannon

On Facebook seems like a lot of AP's are looking to cancel their pass.  Some because of the virus but a lot more because of the 3 day rule.  Disney can't afford to alienate their AP base right now.  If Ap's cancel who will go to the parks?  They have a very short memory.  AP's are who kept them afloat after 9/11.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

where_else said:


> I'm sure this info is available somewhere in this thread, but a quick (hopefully) question. We already have 5 day park hoppers purchased from UT linked in MDE from a cancelled trip. Now, my TA says I'll have to purchase a package with tickets to be able to book for April 2021? I hope that's not the case. Can't afford to re-purchase tickets.


Just hang tight. It’s a little murky right now but I’m sure well before your trip they’ll have something figured out. I would call the 28th just in case. Also, you can always rent dvc points if you want to get a room sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> Maybe i'm missing something here, but what does that mean?



When you reserve and it says pick a time, some thought it was going to be staggered entry.  For WDW parks, the choice of time is simply the park hours,

So you can arrive and leave when you want,  There are no limits to how long you are there.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

woody337 said:


> Maybe i'm missing something here, but what does that mean?


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> No and they're guaranteed admittance.  Universal worked the hotel occupancy into their capacity limit.


 
Certainly is easier for customers. Ingenious plan.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sandisw said:


> When you reserve and it says pick a time, some thought it was going to be staggered entry.  For WDW parks, the choice of time is simply the park hours,
> 
> So you can arrive and leave when you want,  There are no limits to how long you are there.


seems kind of silly to even have a time there.  Just gonna confuse people.


----------



## Sandisw

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Just hang tight. It’s a little murky right now but I’m sure well before your trip they’ll have something figured out. I would call the 28th just in case. Also, you can always rent dvc points if you want to get a room sooner rather than later.



Gotta be honest...any one looking to rent needs to be sure they really understand it and non refundable can really mean that. Lots of unhappy renters right now who are losing money because they don’t want to go or don’t have tickets yet and can’t book and will be getting no money back at all.


----------



## koszmok

Sandisw said:


> It sounds like they are not doing any room only bookings when it starts on June 28th.



That`s my understanding as well. Please confirm me it eventually must change 
I mean there are AP holders and people with tickets / or people who only want to stay onsite and not going to the parks at all....Surely soon or later room only must be bookable?!


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> seems kind of silly to even have a time there.  Just gonna confuse people.



I think it is because for DL they do have something different.  So, it was a way to keep it consistent...at least that is what I believe,

The only confusing part is the speculation of what people think it means.  There will be only one choice there.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

chicagoshannon said:


> seems kind of silly to even have a time there.  Just gonna confuse people.



They have already confused us. This is small potatoes


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Since we’re back to talking about rooms...

By my math, the rooms Disney is planning to have open (all DVC, except Jambo, but adding FW cabins) comes out to around 5,200, according to Touring Plans data https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/number-rooms

Let’s assume those resorts are 50% booked, on average, with dedicated reservations (not unreasonable given this is DVC with expiring points on the line/locked in rental reservations, etc.). That leaves roughly 2,500 rooms left, if you want to run those resorts at 100% capacity. WDW total rooms are estimated at about 35,000, or about 30,000 rooms after removing the DVC/FW rooms discussed above.

All told, you would need less than 10% of guests at non-DVC/FW rooms to want to keep their reservations and be transferred.  Also, given DVC/FW availability has already been offered to many pre-6/22 guests, the current booking rate is probably much higher than 50%.

Personally, I just don’t see how the math works without either opening other resorts, or cancelling most non-DVC/FW guests.  Honestly, I expect to hear of more resorts opening, including at least one value and mod.  Those resorts are so massive, relative to Deluxe and DVC, that I just don’t see any long term viable solution without bringing some of them online.


----------



## Sandisw

koszmok said:


> That`s my understanding as well. Please confirm me it eventually must change
> I mean there are AP holders and people with tickets / or people who only want to stay onsite and not going to the parks at all....Surely soon or later room only must be bookable?!



I definitely think it will change at some point. It seems to me they are trying to get a head start on 2021 Capacity as those that due purchase now...seem to need to pick park dates at the start.

I believe it’s why they are allowing those with room only already to upgrade and get tickets before they sell new packages


----------



## OKWFan88

chicagoshannon said:


> On Facebook seems like a lot of AP's are looking to cancel their pass.  Some because of the virus but a lot more because of the 3 day rule.  Disney can't afford to alienate their AP base right now.  If Ap's cancel who will go to the parks?  They have a very short memory.  AP's are who kept them afloat after 9/11.


I must have missed the 3 day rule for AP's... is that even if you have an Platinum AP and have Disney hotel reservation?


----------



## CastAStone

FWIW Tickets At Work still seems to be selling Platinum APs this morning. If that helps anyone.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

OKWFan88 said:


> I must have missed the 3 day rule for AP's... is that even if you have an Platinum AP and have Disney hotel reservation?


If you have a resort reservation, you can make park reservations for the length of your resort reservation, maybe with a limit of 14 days.


----------



## SierraT

I always book a package so I’m really hopeful I’ll be able to travel to the World before 2020 is over, especially after being cancelled twice already.   Are there really that many rooms booked for the latter part of the year that they can’t open up for future bookings?  The demand is amazing if so.   

Guess we’ll know soon enough.


----------



## Sandisw

A2DisneyMom said:


> Since we’re back to talking about rooms...
> 
> By my math, the rooms Disney is planning to have open (all DVC, except Jambo, but adding FW cabins) comes out to around 5,200, according to Touring Plans data https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/hotels/number-rooms
> 
> Let’s assume those resorts are 50% booked, on average, with dedicated reservations (not unreasonable given this is DVC with expiring points on the line/locked in rental reservations, etc.). That leaves roughly 2,500 rooms left, if you want to run those resorts at 100% capacity. WDW total rooms are estimated at about 35,000, or about 30,000 rooms after removing the DVC/FW rooms discussed above.
> 
> All told, you would need less than 10% of guests at non-DVC/FW rooms to want to keep their reservations and be transferred.  Also, given DVC/FW availability has already been offered to many pre-6/22 guests, the current booking rate is probably much higher than 50%.
> 
> Personally, I just don’t see how the math works without either opening other resorts, or cancelling most non-DVC/FW guests.  Honestly, I expect to hear of more resorts opening, including at least one value and mod.  Those resorts are so massive, relative to Deluxe and DVC, that I just don’t see any long term viable solution without bringing some of them online.



I think come fall, you are correct as that is DVCs busy time.  For the next few months, it is crazy how things have opened up,  Even the typical slower summer time which is booked a few months out is still wide open,

I think there are a lot of open DVC to still move people to in the next few months


----------



## I_love_Cruising

I'm sure this is a stupid question but

I have a package booked at Pop for November, if I go ahead and book park days on Monday, can I still cancel before my PIF date?

And if they move me to a different resort and I accept, does that change anything in terms of cancelling?


----------



## koszmok

Sandisw said:


> I definitely think it will change at some point. It seems to me they are trying to get a head start on 2021 Capacity as those that due purchase now...seem to need to pick park dates at the start.
> 
> I believe it’s why they are allowing those with room only already to upgrade and get tickets before they sell new packages



Well I`m the other type   I do have ticket with no room so far .
I know that right now the info said those with tickets only can reserve park from 28/06/20 and right now it says until 26/09/21 but I think it will change eventually. There will be a limit (60  day in advance or so for onsite guest with ticket and 30 day in advance with ticket only or so). But it would go against the "you will see the park availability before commit to buy your ticket" thing.

Chicken or egg ?


----------



## Rxdr2013

Skippyboo said:


> Was looking at Park Hours so I can get familiar with when what park is what hours for the picking come Monday. Noticed both water parks have 10am-8pm hours starting July 11 thru Aug 16 then Aug 17 it’s goes down to 10am-6 pm. Are we going some sort of Water Park announcement of being open?



maybe, the finally took out the h20 glow party they could have removed the park hours if they were not going to open. I would love a water park to be open during our trip!  Atleast open 1!


----------



## Bellex917

I_love_Cruising said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question but
> 
> I have a package booked at Pop for November, if I go ahead and book park days on Monday, can I still cancel before my PIF date?
> 
> And if they move me to a different resort and I accept, does that change anything in terms of cancelling?


I asked my TA this last night and she said the typical cancellation rules apply, so it shouldn't impact it. We are AoA in Nov as well... so not sure if we will be going, but I'm moving forward like we are.


----------



## NashvilleMama

Bellex917 said:


> I asked my TA this last night and she said the typical cancellation rules apply, so it shouldn't impact it. We are AoA in Nov as well... so not sure if we will be going, but I'm moving forward like we are.


 Same boat here.....I'm actually SO bummed that we could get moved/upgraded. We were really excited to be staying at CBR and experiencing the skyliner, but it's sounding like the odds of that happening are slim to none.


----------



## woody337

Does anyone have any ideas of the probability of getting the park reservations you actually want if a guest is staying on property and gets priority on park booking?  I have a 5 day pass starting July 18th and i'm concerned about park selections.


----------



## Farro

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I always thought the RO reservation at the prior year rate was a placeholder and the price would adjust to the new rate once pricing was available...is that not the case?  You actually keep the 2020 room rate for your 2021 reservation?



To answer- if you book room only for dates that packages arent out yet, mine was for May 2021, unless you make changes to dates or say, upgrade to a package when new rates released, you keep 2020 rates. 

And its not highest rack rate of 2020. I'm paying the same rate for my dates as the 2020 dates.

This has been the case for two trips I've booked.


----------



## hertamaniac

Even weekday select are able to book AP previews?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So are we expecting more news drops this weekend or pretty much figuring Monday will just be our day of total insanity as we juggle reservations AND news?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Sandisw said:


> I think come fall, you are correct as that is DVCs busy time.  For the next few months, it is crazy how things have opened up,  Even the typical slower summer time which is booked a few months out is still wide open,
> 
> I think there are a lot of open DVC to still move people to in the next few months


Possibly.  Even so, the math is still the math, and you’re looking at 5,000 rooms managing the volume of a total of 35,000 (or 14% of total capacity).  The math doesn’t work.

Also, interestingly, as you note, Disney has NOT pulled all availability of DVC resorts from DVC members, so that even further reduced the availability to rebook value and mod guests.  Finally, looking just now, I’m clear to book whatever I like (non-value) at Jambo for 7/15-7/18.  That’s a change!

edited: add Jambo as now available to book for DVC


----------



## Rxdr2013

woody337 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas of the probability of getting the park reservations you actually want if a guest is staying on property and gets priority on park booking?  I have a 5 day pass starting July 18th and i'm concerned about park selections.


I'm worried about the system crashing with everyone trying to book it. It might take us all day! I do not think you will have a problem getting  A park. It might not be the one you want but you will get a park.


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So are we expecting more news drops this weekend or pretty much figuring Monday will just be our day of total insanity as we juggle reservations AND news?


 Who knows. Things change every hour.


----------



## Marthasor

I_love_Cruising said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question but
> 
> I have a package booked at Pop for November, if I go ahead and book park days on Monday, can I still cancel before my PIF date?
> 
> And if they move me to a different resort and I accept, does that change anything in terms of cancelling?



1). Yes, you can still cancel before PIF
2) No, if they move you to a different resort it does not change the cancellation terms and conditions.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> I've bookmarked this to see if the larger cruise lines (>250 passengers) start sailing in August.  I'm not talking about only DCL as I also think the initial sailings will be very limited in terms of on-board entertainment.
> 
> I can envision the larger cruise lines leaving a Florida port and going only to their own respective islands as a sort of soft-opening.



Sorry, changed a post mid-stream.

Add DCL to the suspended operations through September 15th.

https://dclfan.com/latest/cruise-in...uspension-of-operations-through-september-15/


----------



## koszmok

Ninjagrrl said:


> My husband is a total Luddite and will not have a smart device for any reason. He has carried the same flip phone for over 10 years and says if there ever comes a time that it breaks and he can't get a new one, he won't have a phone period.



That`s my primary phone:



My husband`s smart phone last december wasn`t smart enough to handle the newest MDE app.
The version where you could reserve boarding group for Rise of the resistance....

Luckily we had my work phone with us which was JUST smart enough to use it


----------



## Brianstl

Rxdr2013 said:


> I'm worried about the system crashing with everyone trying to book it. It might take us all day! I do not think you will have a problem getting  A park. It might not be the one you want but you will get a park.


I am really starting to wonder how large the amount of cancellations has already been for the next six months.  It has has to be huge.  Maybe Disney is confident there aren’t enough reservations still in the system to lead to a high enough volume to crash the server Monday.


----------



## Marthasor

Rxdr2013 said:


> I'm worried about the system crashing with everyone trying to book it. It might take us all day! I do not think you will have a problem getting  A park. It might not be the one you want but you will get a park.



This is what I'm going with as well.  My personal strategy is to think about how many days I want to visit each park  and what my priorities are (for example:  2 MK, 2 EP, 1 DHS, 1 AK, priority is going to each park at least once) and then snag what I can on each day not worrying about which day I'm going to each park.  If I can't get what I want, initially, I guess I'll just keep checking.  I guess the advantage at this point is I don't have to think about scheduling around MNSSHP, trying to make sure I see nighttime shows etc.  And since I can't make park ADRs before I have a park reservation, I don't have to schedule around ADRs either.


----------



## Eric Smith

cakebaker said:


> Certainly is easier for customers. Ingenious plan.


It’s easier when you don’t have enough demand to need to put a system in place.


----------



## Marthasor

koszmok said:


> That`s my primary phone:
> 
> View attachment 502415
> 
> My husband`s smart phone last december wasn`t smart enough to handle the newest MDE app.
> The version where you could reserve boarding group for Rise of the resistance....
> 
> Luckily we had my work phone with us which was JUST smart enough to use it



So I'm guessing this won't work either


----------



## bach63

Marthasor said:


> This is what I'm going with as well.  My personal strategy is to think about how many days I want to visit each park  and what my priorities are (for example:  2 MK, 2 EP, 1 DHS, 1 AK, priority is going to each park at least once) and then snag what I can on each day not worrying about which day I'm going to each park.  If I can't get what I want, initially, I guess I'll just keep checking.  I guess the advantage at this point is I don't have to think about scheduling around MNSSHP, trying to make sure I see nighttime shows etc.  And since I can't make park ADRs before I have a park reservation, I don't have to schedule around ADRs either.


Same approach here.  We are only going for 4 days, so as long as we can get each park once, the order doesn't really matter.  Now if we can't, that's a dealbreaker.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Sandisw said:


> It sounds like they are not doing any room only bookings when it starts on June 28th.


What if you are an AP holder?  You won't be able to book a room??


----------



## Miffy

We have a reservation at AKL for December. Not DVC. So we're going to be moved to another resort? This is just craziness. Staying at AKL is half the reason we go to WDW. And the other half doesn't include not being able to park hop. We're going to attempt to make park reservations on Monday, but it's still unknown if we'll be able to go, if we'd even want to go, or what the situation in December would be. I'm in NY. Right now I couldn't go to WDW anyway, unless I had somewhere to quarantine myself in FL for 2 weeks before I ever got to WDW.

I fear I'm looking at a grand spent on my AP renewal--which renewed the week before the parks closed--and never being able to use it for anything.

If so few people will be staying at WDW and the parks will have a limited number of guests, I almost can't figure out how Disney is going to make any money on this. But perhaps they want to be open because Universal is and because if not it'd look like they were never going to reopen?


----------



## koszmok

Something might be happening .... I can`t log in to MDE (on my Laptop)

???


----------



## glocker

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’d be legit pumped for anywhere except okw and Saratoga and I suspect that is where the peasantry will go. But hey if we are all there together it will still be fun, right.


It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> What if you are an AP holder?  You won't be able to book a room??


Anyone can book Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, or the 7 Disney Springs hotels and get the same benefits as on site. So there’s an option.


----------



## NashvilleMama

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


people choose resorts for different reasons....my kids are super excited about the pirate rooms at CBR, and the Skyliner access is impossible to replicate no matter how "superior" another resort may be. There are a lot of factors that go into choosing a stay, and feeling like a "resort" isn't always one of them.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

CastAStone said:


> Anyone can book Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, or the 7 Disney Springs hotels and get the same benefits as on site. So there’s an option.


Thanks - great tip - didn't think about that!


----------



## Jacq7414

Bibbobboo2u said:


> What if you are an AP holder?  You won't be able to book a room??


Can’t you book a package and not add tickets?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.



I'll take what I get and be happy about it (as long as it isn't a FW Cabin.. then I will be sad) but I actually wanted Pop. The new room renovations are great.. I love the easy dedicated one stop bus system. My Mom likes Pop and was super excited about the skyliner.

 Also, not all of these upgrades give us two beds, which means I get 5 nights on a sofa bed. Not exactly my ideal situation. I don't consider moving from a bed to a sofabed a big upgrade and sleep quality is important to me.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


People like what they like... It's irrelevant what others think. Some people like the in your face style of values, some people feel that deluxes and dvc are too fancy, etc. 
I personally only stay deluxe, for many reasons. And, I LOATHE OKW and SSR. SSR especially. It's like renting any old air bnb condo off site, with an on-site price tag. OKW is similar. Plus I lived in the Keys, so have no interest in it.


----------



## Miffy

NashvilleMama said:


> people choose resorts for different reasons....my kids are super excited about the pirate rooms at CBR, and the Skyliner access is impossible to replicate no matter how "superior" another resort may be. There are a lot of factors that go into choosing a stay, and feeling like a "resort" isn't always one of them.


Also, for example, SSR has a queen bed and a sofabed (or pull-down, in the renovated rooms). For people who don't sleep in the same bed together who'd booked a resort with two double or two queen beds in the room, this could be a serious negative. At least OKW still has two queens, I believe. But they also have stairs in many of the buildings--another serious negative. Not to mention the lack of a food court or QS.

So it's easy to see why some people aren't happy about being moved. And, as @NashvilleMama wrote, people like their resort of choice for very different reasons.


----------



## Sandisw

A2DisneyMom said:


> Possibly.  Even so, the math is still the math, and you’re looking at 5,000 rooms managing the volume of a total of 35,000 (or 14% of total capacity).  The math doesn’t work.
> 
> Also, interestingly, as you note, Disney has NOT pulled all availability of DVC resorts from DVC members, so that even further reduced the availability to rebook value and mod guests.  Finally, looking just now, I’m clear to book whatever I like (non-value) at Jambo for 7/15-7/18.  That’s a change!
> 
> edited: add Jambo as now available to book for DVC



Yes,, but they could still pull if they want.  We still don’t know how many people have canceled..I think there is a lot of DVC not typically there...but, from what has been speculated to me is that Disney is in no rush to open any of their own resorts if they can handle things using DVC and Ft Wilderness.

So, as long as they can, I would be very surprised if we see announcements for other resort openings in July...


----------



## CastAStone

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


SSR would be great with DS nearby. OKW is technically walkable to Disney Springs as well if you’re feeling froggy.

OKW is easily the best social distancing Hotel you can stay at with its massive rooms, massive balconies, and parking right outside your building so you can avoid the resort buses.

The only reason SSR has its reputation is because Disney overbuilt it. If it was 1/3 smaller I don’t think it would have its reputation, but it’s just so big that there’s more supply then demand


----------



## LSUmiss

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


Not if you need 2 real beds & you get stuck in a studio with one bed & a sleeper sofa. As much as I can’t stand the values (sorry just my opinion), I need 2 beds.


----------



## Sandisw

Bibbobboo2u said:


> What if you are an AP holder?  You won't be able to book a room??



Based on what was released, it doesn’t seem like it...but then again, they also didn’t mention that they may be only accepting park reservations during those 4 days for 2020 stays either, and that is what seems to be the info shared with many TAs.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


SSR is a challenging resort if you do not have a car; that is a consideration.


----------



## bks9581

I really wish that they would figure out a way to do a day of reservation for a different park than you were in. I can't imagine that everyone that reserves a park will be there all day. It would be nice if they could build in the option to check availability for later in the day at the parks and "hop" to those even if you had a reservation for a different park earlier in the day. Obviously it would require canceling the park you had so you could free up that spot, but it would be nice if you could switch mid-day or something. I'm sure they won't, but it would be nice, especially if they ever go back to normal hours in the evening.


----------



## joelle89

WonderlandisReality said:


> Yeah kinda. They didn’t have information about AOA  but once I brought up my peasant status it sounds like I would get moved somewhere. If it was upwards then no cost if to pop I would get a partial refund. Honestly I wanna go to AOA and Pop would be my resort of choice if AOA was closed but I am not a picky peasant. If it’s a campsite then a tent it is.


Well, I may be a peasant, but a tent is a hard no for me


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Sandisw said:


> I think it may be only through 2020.  There is some rumors of truth to that though. I guess people with 2021 will find out Monday unless we get some official word before then from Disney.


I sure hope so!  I'm now on my third reservation during this mess, lol, and I haven't received "the" e-mail but see that plenty of folks who have stays in 2021 or are ticketless have, so I guess we'll all find out at the same time!


----------



## Miffy

joelle89 said:


> Well, I may be a peasant, but a tent is a hard no for me


Agreed. Tent is on my Apocalypse Only list.


----------



## Searc

randumb0 said:


> Are you required to PIF now for something in April? I kind of agree with him


If you purchase a Platinum AP from out of state, you're required to pay in full at time of purchase.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Miffy said:


> Agreed. Tent is on my Apocalypse Only list.


I hate camping with a passion, and camping in Florida would be an even bigger hard pass.


----------



## Sandisw

Miffy said:


> Also, for example, SSR has a queen bed and a sofabed (or pull-down, in the renovated rooms). For people who don't sleep in the same bed together who'd booked a resort with two double or two queen beds in the room, this could be a serious negative. At least OKW still has two queens, I believe. But they also have stairs in many of the buildings--another serious negative. Not to mention the lack of a food court or QS.
> 
> So it's easy to see why some people aren't happy about being moved. And, as @NashvilleMama wrote, people like their resort of choice for very different reasons.



I agree and everyone has their preferences...including those of us who own DVC! So, when a guest finds out where the move is, it then becomes a real decision is it still worth it for them to go...regardless of what it normally costs for the new place.

I am not an AKV person and will not book those resorts, even if it saves me points.  I bought RiV last year to add to my home resorts, and sold BWV, even though points at BWV were less per night,

I really hope that as many cash guests as possible who have to be moved because resort is still closed get something they feel allows them to still go!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Sandisw said:


> Yes,, but they could still pull if they want.  We still don’t know how many people have canceled..I think there is a lot of DVC not typically there...but, from what has been speculated to me is that Disney is in no rush to open any of their own resorts if they can handle things using DVC and Ft Wilderness.
> 
> So, as long as they can, I would be very surprised if we see announcements for other resort openings in July...


With the park reservation system live in less than 48hrs, I would hope they’ve already pulled what they intend to offer cash guests. Otherwise going to be a lot of disappointed people with park reservations and no place to stay....and a lot of disappointed people with open resorts and limited park reservation options.  The making of a bad day for CMs on Monday, if this is truly Disney’s plan.


----------



## Sandisw

bks9581 said:


> I really wish that they would figure out a way to do a day of reservation for a different park than you were in. I can't imagine that everyone that reserves a park will be there all day. It would be nice if they could build in the option to check availability for later in the day at the parks and "hop" to those even if you had a reservation for a different park earlier in the day. Obviously it would require canceling the park you had so you could free up that spot, but it would be nice if you could switch mid-day or something. I'm sure they won't, but it would be nice, especially if they ever go back to normal hours in the evening.



I anticipate that will happen at some point..


----------



## Sandisw

A2DisneyMom said:


> With the park reservation system live in less than 48hrs, I would hope they’ve already pulled what they intend to offer cash guests. Otherwise going to be a lot of disappointed people with park reservations and no place to stay....and a lot of disappointed people with open resorts and limited park reservation options.  The making of a bad day for CMs on Monday, if this is truly Disney’s plan.



Any DVC owner who has not yet booked, knows things can go to CRO within 60 days.  If someone is still waiting to book as a DVC member, and can’t at this point, because it disappears, it’s on them.

I know they have asked people to confirm but only through July 11th..once Monday hits, if hey open it up for many dates, that is when they may actually pull the room as some will cancel when they find out where they are going.  We simply don’t know


----------



## abnihon

I’m booked in a non DVC WL room July 11th and haven’t been switched yet.  Have they started with July 11th arrivals yet?


----------



## Sandisw

abnihon said:


> I’m booked in a non DVC WL room July 11th and haven’t been switched yet.  Have they started with July 11th arrivals yet?



No.  The rumor is you can call Monday and they will tell you where you are going if you are keeping the dates.


----------



## woody337

abnihon said:


> I’m booked in a non DVC WL room July 11th and haven’t been switched yet.  Have they started with July 11th arrivals yet?


Not that i'm seeing, we check in on July 18th and I have no idea if I even need to bother to get park reservations Monday.


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> It’s easier when you don’t have enough demand to need to put a system in place.


It would only be a problem for WDW right now if their resort demand is greater than their park capacity.  If it's greater, there are going to be some very unhappy resort guests. With this system, if it is even close, good luck to local AP's and regular ticket holders in getting into the parks. Disney can't continually run with the we're too big to be good excuse.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> Not if you need 2 real beds & you get stuck in a studio with one bed & a sleeper sofa. As much as I can’t stand the values (sorry just my opinion), I need 2 beds.


Me too!  DH has been known to clock me in the mouth on more than one occasion thrashing about while sleeping. There's no way we're sharing a queen bed, LOL!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> It would only be a problem for WDW right now if their resort demand is greater than their park capacity.  If it's greater, there are going to be some very unhappy resort guests. With this system, if it is even close, good luck to local AP's and regular ticket holders in getting into the parks. Disney can't continually run with the we're too big to be good excuse.


Yep.. I have friends with annual passes who have an Airbnb booked. They don't usually stay on property. I think they're going to ask for the refund.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

joelle89 said:


> Well, I may be a peasant, but a tent is a hard no for me


The tent would have to be around a king sized bed at the Ritz Carlton.


----------



## giget86

Does anybody know if we can book a package on the 28th and then pay for ticket part and cancel later but keep the tickets? We are booked DVC in March but I don't want to just buy tickets yet since we won't go back ever if things don't change. I also don't want to wait to see how things go and then not be able to get into a park.


----------



## Disneysoule

Well still no email about making reservations.  I have AP that doesn't expire till Nov and reservations for July 25th.  I know it shouldn't matter as long as everything is linked on MDE but I still want to know why I don't get the emails!  If I wasn't on here I would be in big trouble!


----------



## cakebaker

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


We stay at DVC properties a lot on the cash side. 

The studios at DVC are little more than a room without 2 beds in most cases. The food options are considerably less and it's not as much fun for kids.  Both OKW and SS are remote and the transportation is just awful, imo. The pool at OKW is lackluster at best.  Just because a resort costs more doesn't mean it's a better resort for everyone.

That said, I love OKW, it's one my favorites. We don't stay in studios and when we do stay there, we UBER exclusively.


----------



## CastAStone

I would encourage anyone who Disney might move to make a back up reservation at the Swan or Dolphin for your dates in case you don’t like the room they assign you to. Their rates are unusually low for much of the late summer and fall right now.


----------



## abnihon

woody337 said:


> Not that i'm seeing, we check in on July 18th and I have no idea if I even need to bother to get park reservations Monday.



I mean we’re probably going to cancel anyway but I have morbid curiosity about where they’ll move me...
If I was planning on going I’d be freaking out right now.
They should tell us before Monday in case we cancel.
Or are they thinking Monday may be the deciding factor - that not getting a reservation will cause people to cancel?
Then less people to move?


----------



## CaLuCa

CastAStone said:


> Anyone can book Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons, or the 7 Disney Springs hotels and get the same benefits as on site. So there’s an option.



I did 100+ days at Disney last year (live about 2 hours away), and have stayed at most of these.  I stayed for the much lower rates (PLEASE remember a lot of these have resort and parking fees that do not make them end up being a good price so check).  They are not magical as the bubble, but if it ups your chances of making a Park Pass reservation, by all means stay at one!  Especially if you have a car.  I did use the bus a couple of times, so it's doable.  

Have to say, I have never had the privilege of staying at the Four Seasons, though! I do wish I could add that to my list!


----------



## Mit88

While I do 100% believe SSR and OKW are nicer resorts than any value or moderate, people have their preferences. Theres no reason to look down on people that prefer a resort like POR/FQ  (I used to stay at Riverside and loved it) or any of the value resorts. Everyone loves what they love. Its all about comfort. Staying at AoA for several trips, preparing to stay there for an upcoming trip and then moving to a resort that you don’t know as well as a resort your used to, its absolutely validated to be concerned or unhappy to have to move to SSR or OKW. I’m one of the few that loves SSR, but I also enjoy walking around the property, so its not really a hassle to get to point A to point B for me.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


My concerns are beyond cosmetic. OKW has only 3 buildings with elevators and we have a wheelchair and a wheelchair accessible room currently booked. SSR is massive on google maps. It’s a heck of a hike for me to push a wheelchair from some of these rooms for meals/main pool. 
A room that we cannot access parts of or in parts of resorts extremely difficult to access is NOT superior for us or really anyone else in a similar situation. And for the record, I like the look of the OKR studios and the new SSR studios but the target audience for our trip is 2 little kids. They and most people of that age think over the top theming in the room tops just about anything.


----------



## CastAStone

CaLuCa said:


> I did 100+ days at Disney last year (live about 2 hours away), and have stayed at most of these.  I stayed for the much lower rates (PLEASE remember a lot of these have resort and parking fees that do not make them end up being a good price so check).  They are not magical as the bubble, but if it ups your chances of making a Park Pass reservation, by all means stay at one!  Especially if you have a car.  I did use the bus a couple of times, so it's doable.
> 
> Have to say, I have never had the privilege of staying at the Four Seasons, though! I do wish I could add that to my list!


Four Seasons is cheaper than some of the Deluxes for some dates this summer! This is probably the best chance you’ll ever have!


----------



## nfischer

cakebaker said:


> We stay at DVC properties a lot on the cash side.
> 
> The studios at DVC are little more than a room without 2 beds in most cases. The food options are considerably less and it's not as much fun for kids.  Both OKW and SS are remote and the transportation is just awful, imo. The pool at OKW is lackluster at best.  Just because a resort costs more doesn't mean it's a better resort for everyone.
> 
> That said, I love OKW, it's one my favorites. We don't stay in studios and when we do stay there, we UBER exclusively.


 I'm new to all this lingo when you say "on the cash side" what does that mean?


----------



## cakebaker

nfischer said:


> I'm new to all this lingo when you say "on the cash side" what does that mean?


I mean I reserved through Disney and am not a DVC owner.


----------



## AnnTiquity

giget86 said:


> Does anybody know if we can book a package on the 28th and then pay for ticket part and cancel later but keep the tickets? We are booked DVC in March but I don't want to just buy tickets yet since we won't go back ever if things don't change. I also don't want to wait to see how things go and then not be able to get into a park.


I believe it was suggested yesterday that making a park reservation and not using it could result in a penalty. Not being able to make more reservations? It was in Pete's 38 minute video. Things may have changed by now.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Each Resort has pros and cons but given the option of they just cancel because your resort will be closed or moving to another resort, If you really want to go you take the other resort. If you dont you cancel. I would rather be at Disney in a different resort then not.


----------



## rteetz

Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.




It's about as clear as mud right now. I don't think we will know until it actually goes live.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.


I was told by a cast member last night that anyone with hotel and tickets thru Sept 26 2021 can reserve parks Monday


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.


I’ve literally seen it both ways from people who would in theory have inside sources


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> I was told by a cast member last night that anyone with hotel and tickets thru Sept 26 2021 can reserve parks Monday


While nothing would surprise me at this point I think it would be a little crazy to open it that far out when nobody knows what capacity will look like in September of 2021. I am still waiting for my AP extension too.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> I’ve literally seen it both ways from people who would in theory have inside sources


Yep that’s why I asked.


----------



## Farro

We had a talk last night and decided it's not worth it for us to upgrade to a package and increase our hotel cost just to be able to reserve parks for next May (yeesh, that's ridiculous in itself).

So we will keep our room only and stick to original plan to buy park tickets at a later date - depending on availability of course.

I said in another thread, it feels like we are playing a game of Russian Roulette by waiting to buy tickets! Maybe we'll just keep pushing out buying tickets as far we can, like Kramer in the Seinfeld episode when he was test driving the car and seeing how far the could go when gas tank was on E!


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> While nothing would surprise me at this point I think it would be a little crazy to open it that far out when nobody knows what capacity will look like in September of 2021. I am still waiting for my AP extension too.


And I am pretty sure the system will crash with all those reservations!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> We had a talk last night and decided it's not worth it for us to upgrade to a package and increase our hotel cost just to be able to reserve parks for next May (yeesh, that's ridiculous in itself).
> 
> So we will keep our room only and stick to original plan to buy park tickets at a later date - depending on availability of course.
> 
> I said in another thread, it feels like we are playing a game of Russian Roulette by waiting to buy tickets! Maybe we'll just keep pushing out buying tickets as far we can, like Kramer in the Seinfeld episode when he was test driving the car and seeing how far the could go when gas tank was on E!
> 
> View attachment 502437




I think you will be fine. If Disney is limiting capacity like this in May you might not want to go there anyway.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

So take it for what it's worth, just had a live chat with a DVC team member. She has stated on Monday they are only taking park reservations up until 26 September 2020, and there is currently no date for when dates after then will be available.


----------



## skeeter31

Ariel 1715 said:


> And I am pretty sure the system will crash with all those reservations!


Oh it’s definitely going to crash. It’s just a question of how quickly it crashes and how long it’s down once it crashes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> While nothing would surprise me at this point I think it would be a little crazy to open it that far out when nobody knows what capacity will look like in September of 2021. I am still waiting for my AP extension too.




I think it's insane, but I am prepared at least. Made my list yesterday.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Thegoatfeeder said:


> So take it for what it's worth, just had a live chat with a DVC team member. She has stated on Monday they are only taking park reservations up until 26 September 2020, and there is currently no date for when dates after then will be available.
> View attachment 502438
> View attachment 502439


I didnt save my screen shots but I got the same info but sayng 9/26/21 so I guess the answer is we will see!!


----------



## bernina

SaintsManiac said:


> I think it's insane, but I am prepared at least. Made my list yesterday.


The problem is that at this point it doesn't even matter. Everyone who has tickets and a resort stay for 2020 or 2021 will be logging in Monday morning since there is not clear communication. So the system will be overloaded and by the time folks realize it's for 2020 only (If that's the case) it will be too late.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Ariel 1715 said:


> I was told by a cast member last night that anyone with hotel and tickets thru Sept 26 2021 can reserve parks Monday


I just received the same response in a CM chat.  When I asked about booking rooms beyond 9/26/21 and when/how you could find out about booking park reservations for that time period, she replied "At this time there is no news if that Theme Park reservation system will be extended into Fall 2021."  

Again, FWIW!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just received the same response in a CM chat.  When I asked about booking rooms beyond 9/26/21 and when/how you could find out about booking park reservations for that time period, she replied "At this time there is no news if that Theme Park reservation system will be extended into Fall 2021."
> 
> Again, FWIW!!




I hope it isn't. I don't want to fight with the world to get into the MK on 10/1. Rather do that in person.


----------



## SaintsManiac

bernina said:


> The problem is that at this point it doesn't even matter. Everyone who has tickets and a resort stay for 2020 or 2021 will be logging in Monday morning since there is not clear communication. So the system will be overloaded and by the time folks realize it's for 2020 only (If that's the case) it will be too late.




I won't be doing anything until I check here first and things calm down. So you don't have to worry about me!


----------



## chad_1138

We are going to go ahead and book our July 2021 trip on the 28th, so I'll be anxious to see if we will be able to reserve our park days right away.  We are going to go ahead and plan our park days, just like we would anyway, so it'll be curious to see how this works!!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

WonderlandisReality said:


> My concerns are beyond cosmetic. OKW has only 3 buildings with elevators and we have a wheelchair and a wheelchair accessible room currently booked. SSR is massive on google maps. It’s a heck of a hike for me to push a wheelchair from some of these rooms for meals/main pool.
> A room that we cannot access parts of or in parts of resorts extremely difficult to access is NOT superior for us or really anyone else in a similar situation.


This is one of our gripes too. Our son is in a wheelchair, but because he is very young, our pediatric wheelchair fits just fine in a regular room, so we don't book accessible rooms, so that those who need them like you, can get them.
So, if they move us to OKW, how am I going to get my son's 40 lb wheelchair up to a second floor room?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> We had a talk last night and decided it's not worth it for us to upgrade to a package and increase our hotel cost just to be able to reserve parks for next May (yeesh, that's ridiculous in itself).
> 
> So we will keep our room only and stick to original plan to buy park tickets at a later date - depending on availability of course.
> 
> I said in another thread, it feels like we are playing a game of Russian Roulette by waiting to buy tickets! Maybe we'll just keep pushing out buying tickets as far we can, like Kramer in the Seinfeld episode when he was test driving the car and seeing how far the could go when gas tank was on E!
> 
> View attachment 502437





SaintsManiac said:


> I think you will be fine. If Disney is limiting capacity like this in May you might not want to go there anyway.



I was thinking the same - if you (@Farro ) wait until you can add tickets "later this summer" and by then all of May 2021 is already all booked up I think there are bigger issues ... I would be very surprised if you won't be fine waiting (but also understand feeling some stress while waiting)


----------



## SaintsManiac

chad_1138 said:


> We are going to go ahead and book our July 2021 trip on the 28th, so I'll be anxious to see if we will be able to reserve our park days right away.  We are going to go ahead and plan our park days, just like we would anyway, so it'll be curious to see how this works!!




I know they said you can view park availability before buying tickets. I wonder if that will be the case for 2021. So many questions! Every time they dump info it creates 10,000 more questions!!!


----------



## Jacq7414

Farro said:


> We had a talk last night and decided it's not worth it for us to upgrade to a package and increase our hotel cost just to be able to reserve parks for next May (yeesh, that's ridiculous in itself).
> 
> So we will keep our room only and stick to original plan to buy park tickets at a later date - depending on availability of course.
> 
> I said in another thread, it feels like we are playing a game of Russian Roulette by waiting to buy tickets! Maybe we'll just keep pushing out buying tickets as far we can, like Kramer in the Seinfeld episode when he was test driving the car and seeing how far the could go when gas tank was on E!
> 
> View attachment 502437


I have RO reservations for april and May. Is it really more expensive you think to book a package? I wonder if it’ll book up fast


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I think you will be fine. If Disney is limiting capacity like this in May you might not want to go there anyway.



It's definitely interesting when it comes to planning with other people arriving later.

My brother is joining us for last few days, he will buy his ticket on his own time. So it used to be trying to get fast passes close to the same time. 
Now we will have to try to be able to even be in the park at the same time!

Hi brother, we are going to MK today. There was no room left, so you will have to go to Epcot. By yourself. Have fun!


----------



## chad_1138

SaintsManiac said:


> I know they said you can view park availability before buying tickets. I wonder if that will be the case for 2021. So many questions! Every time they dump info it creates 10,000 more questions!!!


The info dump yesterday honestly made me feel better about dumping our July 5-17 trip and moving to July 2021.


----------



## skeeter31

Ninjagrrl said:


> This is one of our gripes too. Our son is in a wheelchair, but because he is very young, our pediatric wheelchair fits just fine in a regular room, so we don't book accessible rooms, so that those who need them like you, can get them.
> So, if they move us to OKW, how am I going to get my son's 40 lb wheelchair up to a second floor room?


I’m sure you’d be able to call if you get moved there and request a first floor room.


----------



## csmith1004

The only “official” reference to the Sep. 26 date is in reference to 2021 so my guess is that reservations will be available for next year. If they had said they were limiting to 12/31/2020 I would have believed that but the 9/26/2020 date seems random. But, this is all a guess and we won’t know for sure until Monday!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> It's definitely interesting when it comes to planning with other people arriving later.
> 
> My brother is joining us for last few days, he will buy his ticket on his own time. So it used to be trying to get fast passes close to the same time.
> Now we will have to try to be able to even be in the park at the same time!
> 
> Hi brother, we are going to MK today. There was no room left, so you will have to go to Epcot. By yourself. Have fun!




Hey sometimes I want to go to a park by myself...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chad_1138 said:


> The info dump yesterday honestly made me feel better about dumping our July 5-17 trip and moving to July 2021.



And I think Disney is totally fine with that - one less person coming now


----------



## Ninjagrrl

skeeter31 said:


> I’m sure you’d be able to call if you get moved there and request a first floor room.


But requests are just requests, and in this crazy time, may not even be looked at.


----------



## Farro

Jacq7414 said:


> I have RO reservations for april and May. Is it really more expensive you think to book a package? I wonder if it’ll book up fast



Depends on how much room rates are for next year.

When we booked room-only on phone, we got May 2020 rates for our 2021 trip and as long as we don't change anything, we keep those rates.
If you upgrade to a package when 2021 packages released (or other changes) you will now be re-booked at the 2021 rate.

Who knows, maybe room rates won't go up or even may go down! I'll be checking!
(could you imagine, after all my freaking out, the rates are better for 2021! )


----------



## rteetz

I’ve got my popcorn ready


----------



## chad_1138

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I think Disney is totally fine with that - one less person coming now


...and I'm sure they are.  Universal is happy too, because they are going to get our money this summer.


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.



I was told that Monday will only open for 2020 dates.  But, Disney’s message is confusing for sure.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mcmry5 said:


> I wanted to jump on this morning to share this same tidbit. I am not a UK guest, but I was on a FB live last night with a travel group I am part of and the TA said the same thing. She said Monday is for the rest of 2020, and then 2021 would be later ("soon"??).


As much as I kind of hate this, I kind of get it. If they can get a full-ish picture of 2020 ASAP, they can then release additional tickets as capacity dictates.


----------



## tinkerhon

skeeter31 said:


> Oh it’s definitely going to crash. It’s just a question of how quickly it crashes and how long it’s down once it crashes.



Poll choices on crashing :

1) soon
2) very soon
3) somewhat soon
4) extremely soon 
5) crashing soon


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> FWIW Tickets At Work still seems to be selling Platinum APs this morning. If that helps anyone.


Thanks! Hoping to buy today though my MIL's account


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready



Uh oh.


----------



## Eeyore daily

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready


Not mentally ready for this after yesterday...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JacknSally




----------



## constanze

I realllly hope it doesn’t crash—- it’s crazy to think I’d need to compete with my res for this July and folks going in Sept 2021? —- hoping Disney is actually paying attention and see’s how many active reservations will be at play Monday morning.... here we go....


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.


*On the Disney website it did say that reservations for the park and resorts will be open through September 2021.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274357045240758273


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274357239097233410


----------



## Mit88

Confirmation that Rise will be open...thats good


----------



## Racheldb

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready


Wow...based on what happened yesterday when you said this, I'm glad I had a hearty breakfast and some coffee this morning....


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


Wow that says so little.

Key takeaways:

Epcot refurb on hold SSE refurb on hold
I’m old, because 7DMT is now a “classic attraction”.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Wow that says so little.
> 
> Key takeaways:
> 
> Epcot refurb on hold
> I’m old, because 7DMT is now a “classic attraction”.


Yeah they would be better off telling us what’s not going to be open.


----------



## woody337

CastAStone said:


> Wow that says so little.
> 
> Key takeaways:
> 
> Epcot refurb on hold
> I’m old, because 7DMT is now a “classic attraction”.


Its only a classic because it took 4 years to build lol


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274356618424127492



This actually seems cute. I love the idea of sailing characters in AK.

Also, FLIGHT OF PASSAGE!


----------



## Disneysoule

I'm excited to see the characters more in the parks. I think I like that more then just M & G.  adds a little more excitement to the parks.


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready


Why do we need popcorn????? More bad news?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

I don't understand why the peoplemover didn't warrant a first-page mention.. hasn't anyone else been waiting for that confirmation?! No?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready


Don't do this to me Teetz! I was up too late last night for these sort of shenanigans today


----------



## Disdreamprincess

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


So happy about Spaceship Earth


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This actually seems cute. I love the idea of sailing characters in AK.
> 
> Also, FLIGHT OF PASSAGE!


Is there an actual list of attractions provided or just this blog post? Love the character information!


----------



## rteetz

It was a hint at the attraction news. I didn’t mean to intend it would be bad just that something was coming.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Is there an actual list of attractions provided or just this blog post? Love the character information!


Just the blog post that I’ve seen.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

That wasn't too bad. I was nervous. 
Maybe it's to lighten the blow when the "resorts open" announcement comes


----------



## Mlchiranky

Overjoyed about these attractions being open! My next question... smugglers run? I need to pilot the falcon!


----------



## teeeera

Disneysoule said:


> I'm excited to see the characters more in the parks. I think I like that more then just M & G.  adds a little more excitement to the parks.


Me too! The whole waiting in line for an awkward meet is a little weird for me. Although, we did some character meets with my kids on the last trip and a couple of them were surprisingly some of my favorite memories. But, most were just awkward, especially the character meals. I think my 3 year old would be just as excited to see them walking by and waving.


----------



## sara_s

But what’s missing is HOW you queue up for the attractions. I feel like they’re going to do VQ but limit the # significantly?


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Maybe I missed it but have we gotten a definitive answer that the entire calendar from July 11th, 2020 to September 26th, 2021 will be open on Monday or will it be rolling. I saw some confusion on that yesterday but wasn’t sure if we got a clear answer.


And that’s such an important question for some of us! If I can’t make park reservations til Sept b/c they’re doing rolling 60 day windows, then my AP problem is not a problem. I can just wait til Sept & renew & then make park reservations.  It is so frustrating that disney is so bad at this!! And, I never got an email about either trip btw! Also unacceptable!


----------



## Racheldb

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> That wasn't too bad. I was nervous.
> Maybe it's to lighten the blow when the "resorts open" announcement comes


Good point....they have been following up good/neutral news with bad news lately to soften the blows...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tinkerhon said:


> Poll choices on crashing :
> 
> 1) soon
> 2) very soon
> 3) somewhat soon
> 4) extremely soon
> 5) crashing soon



Makes me think of a song ...

Soon and very soon, we are going to see the crash
Soon and very soon, we are going to see the crash
Soon and very soon, we are going to see the crash
Get your popcorn, get your popcorn, we are going to see the crash


----------



## woody337

This line scares me...............   Most attractions will be available at each park


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneysoule said:


> I'm excited to see the characters more in the parks. I think I like that more then just M & G.  adds a little more excitement to the parks.



SAME!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Would like to see a list of rides and attractions not open.


----------



## sweetyk83

Have we seen anything about Savi's or droids yet? If they will be open or not?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



The term "in its current state" sounds so depressing 

"Like, yeah, it's not great and held together by duct tape but best we got for now, ok"


----------



## Farro

woody337 said:


> This line scares me...............   Most attractions will be available at each park



Well, depends on what they mean by attractions. Do they just mean rides or do they also mean character experiences, the boutique place, etc.? If the latter, that's not as a big a deal because we already knew those would be closed/different.


----------



## Hoodie

I'm such a dork. CoP and HoP are still listed as unavailable and it makes me sad. And hot - give me some place to sit in air conditioning Disney!!! I'll even keep my mask on!


----------



## Mit88

I have a feeling we’re going to see some rare characters posing and walking around the parks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

Too late


----------



## Disneysoule

Mit88 said:


> I have a feeling we’re going to see some rare characters posing and walking around the parks.


That would be amazing!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This actually seems cute. I love the idea of sailing characters in AK.
> 
> Also, FLIGHT OF PASSAGE!



That one stood out to me too - I love the idea of utilizing the waterways in AK more and it is something unique and different


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dulcee

This all seems like good news thus far...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

Seems like everything open?

My poor Primevil Whirl. I loved that ride.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Positivity


----------



## Dulcee

So what’s missing... Indy? The frozen show at HS?


----------



## Mit88

Why not release this yesterday to soften the blow? Lol


----------



## rteetz

Dulcee said:


> So what’s missing... Indy? The frozen show at HS?


Yeah not much really


----------



## rteetz

No finding Nemo musical either


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> Wow that says so little.
> 
> Key takeaways:
> 
> Epcot refurb on hold SSE refurb on hold
> I’m old, because 7DMT is now a “classic attraction”.


Perhaps I misread it or perhaps they changed it, but oops.


----------



## bffer

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't understand why the peoplemover didn't warrant a first-page mention.. hasn't anyone else been waiting for that confirmation?! No?


It's one of my daughter's favorite rides! She'll be happy.


----------



## Disneysoule

Looks like more open then on a normal day


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Link to WDW page with all openings:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#available-experiences


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274360870756376576


Well, water rides like Splash Mountian will be open.


----------



## Hoodie

I should have complained about HoP and CoP earlier. THANK YOU DISNEY GODS WHO ARE LISTENING TO MY EVERY CONVERSATION!!! (seriously, I was talking about the need to cancel MNSSHP to my friend and 6 minutes later, they posted the cancellation notice. Next up- I'll ask about resorts, I promise)


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274360870756376576


You couldn’t pay me to sit in a theater and watch the Bears or the Tiki show rn. And I like both.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

What’s missing? Nothing deal breaker sticks out....


----------



## hereforthechurros

Way more attractions than I expected! We did a local zoo day yesterday and it was sad to see so many things roped off. I started imagining WDW looking that way and how depressing (albeit necessary) that would be.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

So a big info drop of mostly good news...
I sense disappointment on the horizon...
Resorts announcement?


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> No finding Nemo musical either


I certainly don’t understand the logic of the theater shows, some of the smaller theaters like Lightning McQueen will be open while some of the largest like Nemo will be closed

Perhaps it’s based on having live performers?


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> No finding Nemo musical either


That surprised me. Given the layout of the theaters and the shows themselves, I figured Nemo would be easier to put on with social distancing guidelines in place than Festival of the Lion King.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> I certainly don’t understand the logic of the theater shows, some of the smaller theaters like Lightning McQueen will be open while some of the largest like Nemo will be closed
> 
> Perhaps it’s based on having live performers?



Singing is a big virus spreader.


----------



## Mit88

There is far more open than I expected. I was cautiously optimistic, but I also figured some stuff would be held back for the time being.


----------



## Racheldb

OK....now do quick service and table service for each park!  I'm ready!


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> What’s missing? Nothing deal breaker sticks out....


Looks like Laugh Floor, Finding Nemo musical, Indiana Jones stunt show, Beauty and the Beact and Frozen sing alongs.


----------



## OKWFan88

Now if they can tell us how the lines will work for all of the rides.


----------



## andyman8

For the PP that asked, Droid Depot is open (doesn’t appear Savi’s is).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ninjagrrl said:


> So a big info drop of mostly good news...
> I sense disappointment on the horizon...
> Resorts announcement?



“You can pilot the Millenium Falcon, fight pirates with Captain Jack Sparrow, join your favourite happy haunts, but surprise you actually have nowhere to sleep!”


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> You couldn’t pay me to sit in a theater and watch the Bears or the Tiki show rn. And I like both.


The theaters are one of the few places at the parks I would be worried about.  That extended time in an enclosed space.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow, that is some unexpectedly pleasant news. That's a great selection of attractions. 

Now I am suspicious. Why are you buttering us up Disney? WHAT ARE YOU ABOUT TO DO?


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Looks like Laugh Floor, Finding Nemo musical, Indiana Jones stunt show, Beauty and the Beact and Frozen sing alongs.


The lack of shows at DHS is going to put added pressure on the rides. Ooph.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> The theaters are one of the few places at the parks I would be worried about.  That extended time in an enclosed space.



Its the AC thats worrisome when it comes to spread

Edit: you said “would” be worried about, I read it as “wouldnt”


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> The lack of shows at DHS is going to put added pressure on the rides. Ooph.


The park won’t have the same capacity number as say MK though either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> I certainly don’t understand the logic of the theater shows, some of the smaller theaters like Lightning McQueen will be open while some of the largest like Nemo will be closed
> 
> Perhaps it’s based on having live performers?



Would be my guess they are more expensive than regular CMs so more.cost cutting than anything


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would be my guess they are more expensive than regular CMs so more.cost cutting than anything



Not necessarily. Singing indoors for that length of time is iffy right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The stage shows not running due to CM safety makes a lot of sense. I imagine if they wanted to open them they could distance people inside no problem (just like they will be in restaurants) but there’s not a lot you can do when CMs are singing and dancing in close proximity.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Not necessarily. Singing indoors for that length of time is iffy right now.


Indy was the one that really shocked me. Outdoors, no singing. I’m sure it’s expensive though.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> The stage shows not running due to CM safety makes a lot of sense. I imagine if they wanted to open them they could distance people inside no problem (just like they will be in restaurants) but there’s not a lot you can do when CMs are singing and dancing in close proximity.


Well they are still running FOTLK which is interesting to me.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Indy makes sense since they bring guests onstage..maybe a liability ?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> The park won’t have the same capacity number as say MK though either.



We’re talking probably between 12-15k people. Obviously none of us know the real number or percentage, but that would be around 20% of the rumored full capacity of DHS. So I dont see much of an issue with the rides, especially if you’re there all day, you should be able to get to most, if not everything in a single day, possibly even multiple times


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would be my guess they are more expensive than regular CMs so more.cost cutting than anything


I think they might have determined it would be to hard for CM’s to monitor social distancing and mask wearing in large theaters.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Well they are still running FOTLK which is interesting to me.



That is interesting. Would make things a lot easier if they gave us detailed explanations behind their motivations


----------



## teeeera

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274360870756376576


This list just made me really excited!


----------



## andyman8

CastAStone said:


> I certainly don’t understand the logic of the theater shows, some of the smaller theaters like Lightning McQueen will be open while some of the largest like Nemo will be closed
> 
> Perhaps it’s based on having live performers?


I agree. I’m curious about that. I’m curious why they, for example, chose to open FotLK and you’re right, HS capacity will be even lower with fewer shows open.


----------



## Eric Smith

bffer said:


> It's one of my daughter's favorite rides! She'll be happy.


Is there a confirmation that it will be open?  I don’t see it on the list.


----------



## Ariel 1715

DGsAtBLT said:


> The stage shows not running due to CM safety makes a lot of sense. I imagine if they wanted to open them they could distance people inside no problem (just like they will be in restaurants) but there’s not a lot you can do when CMs are singing and dancing in close proximity.


Which is why no Broadway shows are open. Makes sense!!


----------



## FatBambi

As a music teacher having to work through what next school year will look like, the aerosolization of air when you sing is the issue. They're still doing research on how to do shows, choirs, and especially congregational singing. So the sing alongs are especially dangerous. When you do a proper inhale, the droplets settle and then are shot out like pistols when you force the air out, in simple terms.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

DGsAtBLT said:


> “You can pilot the Millenium Falcon, fight pirates with Captain Jack Sparrow, join your favourite happy haunts, but surprise you actually have nowhere to sleep!”


As peasants, we can all just sleep outside of the castle!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bibbobboo2u said:


> As peasants, we can all just sleep outside of the castle!


This is the only type of camping I will accept.


----------



## FatBambi

I agree with the few of you who are confused about festival of the Lion King, though I haven't seen the show yet to potentially give you a reason why.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Is there a confirmation that it will be open?  I don’t see it on the list.


Peoplemover? It is on the list! "Tomorrowland Transit Authority Peoplemover"


----------



## CastAStone

You also couldn’t pay me to ride Mission:space rn


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Eric Smith said:


> Is there a confirmation that it will be open?  I don’t see it on the list.


yes.  It is shown on the WDW website list.  I posted link a page or so back.


----------



## SaintsManiac

FatBambi said:


> I agree with the few of you who are confused about festival of the Lion King, though I haven't seen the show yet to potentially give you a reason why.



My only thought is that the theater doesn’t have a bad seat, so they could space out better. Skip the front rows, etc. it’s huge.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-reopening-of-walt-disney-world-theme-parks/


As usual, their announcements really don’t say much .


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274365108752453633



That picture makes it look like they allowed in about 25 people!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I still think the number of guests will be fixed like a hard ticket event and not based on a somewhat unknown percentage depending on so many variables, then increase as things get better or decrease if worse.
decreasing will be very hard ..after they take reservations...


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Peoplemover? It is on the list! "Tomorrowland Transit Authority Peoplemover"


I’m so glad that ride and Splash Mountain are going to be open!


----------



## Carol Jackson

My goal once I check in on 7/20 is to ride EVERY SINGLE ATTRACTION at every Park. Even Tiki Room.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> I still think the number of guests will fixed like a hard ticket event and not based on a somewhat unknown percentage depending on so many variables, then increase as things get better or decrease if worse.


Shanghai and Hong Kong used percentages. I’d guess WDW will start with a percentage and when able to increase will do so with a hard number like Shanghai where they’ve increased by 5,000.


----------



## MagicAddict123

Eric Smith said:


> Is there a confirmation that it will be open?  I don’t see it on the list.


Its on the official WDW website.  Hit the link that Scott just posted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Not necessarily. Singing indoors for that length of time is iffy right now.


True - but that wouldn't really apply to Indy

Might be a combination of things


----------



## Llama mama

rteetz said:


> I’ve got my popcorn ready


For?????? Another soon ?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sad about Savi's but maybe they'll open it by September.  Not sure why Droid Depot would be open but not Savi's   I feel like you handle more things at the depot than Savi.


----------



## disneyin3

andyman8 said:


> For the PP that asked, Droid Depot is open (doesn’t appear Savi’s is).


Wonder why? Seems like Savi’s would allow for more social distancing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> Sad about Savi's but maybe they'll open it by September.  Not sure why Droid Depot would be open but not Savi's   I feel like you handle more things at the depot than Savi.



Maybe DD will run differently - like tell the CM what colors you want vs picking out from the convertor belt


----------



## woody337

It would be nice if the values knew where we will be staying before monday so we dont tie up park reservations if we get cancelled


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheMaxRebo said:


> True - but that wouldn't really apply to Indy
> 
> Might be a combination of things


guessing they'll use Indy as a mask free zone.


----------



## rteetz

Llama mama said:


> For?????? Another soon ?


As noted it was the attractions list.


----------



## MaC410

Ugh such a roller coaster of emotions...The main reason we have a trip booked for September was to do things outside of the parks but go to the Halloween parties for the first time. After those were cancelled I've been pretty sad but still couldn't pull the trigger to cancel. The need to go away on vacation is too strong. If we can actually get park tickets for September we may still go. Especially seeing how pretty much all attractions will be open. Hopefully Pop Century will be open or we will be moved without charge and hopefully the covid situation improves in Florida by September.


----------



## HorizonOne

LSUmiss said:


> As usual, their announcements really don’t say much .



keep scrolling ... Disney has released a listing of all attractions that will be open!  This is a good day!  Looks like all attractions will be open!!


----------



## Ariel 1715

Just confirmed on chat that the reservation system will be open for anyone with a resort reservation and tickets attached to MDE for travel up to 9/26/21. This is the message I got...
"You are correct about both of those questions! As long as you are traveling before September 26th of 2021, you will be able to make theme park reservations. And having a resort and tickets will give you that ability to confirm your park entry on Monday."  I also laughed because she said at the end for the survey if you liked my answers my name is... if not tell them you talked to Gail from Splah Mountain...lol


----------



## mainedis214

Maybe they plan to use Indiana Jones theater as a Cool down (mask break) area.  Run Disney used it for the Tower of Terror 10 mile several years ago and even with the packed post-race crowd it was well spaced, plenty of room to spread out


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ariel 1715 said:


> Just confirmed on chat that the reservation system will be open for anyone with a resort reservation and tickets attached to MDE for travel up to 9/26/21. This is the message I got...
> "You are correct about both of those questions! As long as you are traveling before September 26th of 2021, you will be able to make theme park reservations. And having a resort and tickets will give you that ability to confirm your park entry on Monday."  I also laughed because she said at the end for the survey if you liked my answers my name is... if not tell them you talked to Gail from Splah Mountain...lol



I love a CM with a sense of humor!


----------



## CastAStone

Kind of a glaring absence of Island Mercantile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274362025192407042


----------



## TheMaxRebo

List of attactions NOT open

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/hare...-will-remain-closed-when-disney-world-reopens
*Magic Kingdom*

Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Frontierland Shootin’ Arcade
Main Street Vehicles
Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
Stitch’s Great Escape (effectively dead)

*Disney’s Animal Kingdom*

The Boneyard
Primeval Whirl – Operates Seasonally
Finding Nemo – The Musical
UP! A Great Bird Adventure
*EPCOT*

Advanced Training Lab
Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along
Bruce’s Shark World
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios*

Star Wars Launch Bay
Indiana Jones Stunt Show
Voyage of the Little Mermaid


----------



## JPM4

Seems like they are really trying to fill Epcot to me. For people who don’t really go Disney nuts in these boards and elsewhere. Them doing parks blogs on Food and Wine and then specifically saying Frozen,Soarin and Test Track within the blog makes me think even they know they’re gonna have a tough time getting people to reserve Epcot. Or the other way hey all you got was Epcot? Well look at these tier 1s!


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274361384252383233


Weird they have fotlk but not the other shows. I’ll take it though!


----------



## MaC410

TheMaxRebo said:


> List of attactions NOT open
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/hare...-will-remain-closed-when-disney-world-reopens
> *Magic Kingdom*
> 
> Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Frontierland Shootin’ Arcade
> Main Street Vehicles
> Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
> Stitch’s Great Escape (effectively dead)
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom*
> 
> The Boneyard
> Primeval Whirl – Operates Seasonally
> Finding Nemo – The Musical
> UP! A Great Bird Adventure
> *EPCOT*
> 
> Advanced Training Lab
> Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along
> Bruce’s Shark World
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Star Wars Launch Bay
> Indiana Jones Stunt Show
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid



Blogmickey doing the real work!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> Kind of a glaring absence of Island Mercantile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274362025192407042


I see Emporium. It's just listed as "Emporium "


----------



## Dsny4fun

Hoodie said:


> I should have complained about HoP and CoP earlier. THANK YOU DISNEY GODS WHO ARE LISTENING TO MY EVERY CONVERSATION!!! (seriously, I was talking about the need to cancel MNSSHP to my friend and 6 minutes later, they posted the cancellation notice. Next up- I'll ask about resorts, I promise)


I just need CoP opened by Dec


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JPM4 said:


> Seems like they are really trying to fill Epcot to me. For people who don’t really go Disney nuts in these boards and elsewhere. Them doing parks blogs on Food and Wine and then specifically saying Frozen,Soarin and Test Track within the blog makes me think even they know they’re gonna have a tough time getting people to reserve Epcot. Or the other way hey all you got was Epcot? Well look at these tier 1s!



Plus Epcot is large with large open paths (at least in some areas) so can handle more people while still enabling social distancing so I could see the capacity there being higher than at other parks


----------



## A2DisneyMom

cakebaker said:


> It would only be a problem for WDW right now if their resort demand is greater than their park capacity.  If it's greater, there are going to be some very unhappy resort guests. With this system, if it is even close, good luck to local AP's and regular ticket holders in getting into the parks. Disney can't continually run with the we're too big to be good excuse.


The park capacity vs resort capacity is a really interesting question right now.  Let’s just assume the average Disney family is 4 guests.  If Jambo opens, that puts DVC + FW  cabin capacity at around 6,000 rooms or (using 4 per family) 24,000 resort guests.

I know that no one is exactly sure of WDW parks capacity, but let’s assume 60,000 per park, or 240,000 for WDW.  If we assume a set capacity of 25% of max (mentioned here pages back and consistent with Shanghai), that gives us a desired total park volume of 60,000 guests, split between 4 parks.  Less the 24,000 resort guests, that’s about 36,000 non-resort guests each day.

So, roughly, Disney may be looking at a desired 50/50 split between resort guests and non-guests/off-site partner hotels.

If this is true, then the true scarce commodity might be WDW resort rooms as they most certainly have well more than 6,000 rooms booked per day.  That’s where I think the pain is shaping up to be on Monday (unless they annonce opening of more resorts).


----------



## jennyq87

cakebaker said:


> I intensely dislike most DVC studios. They’re no more than a regular room and most dint even have 2 beds. But OKW is one of my favorite resorts. It’s where we had reservations to start our triple split trip trip we had to cancel.
> 
> The 1 and 2 bedrooms will spoil you though!



You’re so right on the spoiling. We had a savanna view studio booked at Kidani a few years back and we were upgraded to a 1BR. We did online check in so we had no idea we were upgraded until we walked in the room. Such a great surprise! And we’ve never been able to go back!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dsny4fun said:


> I just need CoP opened by Dec



It is listed as being open right away - listed under Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress (so under "W" not "C")


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Why not release this yesterday to soften the blow? Lol


Gotta say, it does make me happier. For once in a long time, I’m excited about making it work.


----------



## FatBambi

Not gonna lie, the first time I skimmed the magic kingdom list I almost had a cow because haunted Mansion is listed at The Haunted Mansion and wasn't in the Hs.


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneysoule said:


> Looks like more open then on a normal day


And at 25% capacity, it probably won’t break down rides all day long (or sink boats ).


----------



## woody337

FatBambi said:


> Not gonna lie, the first time I skimmed the magic kingdom list I almost had a cow because haunted Mansion is listed at The Haunted Mansion and wasn't in the Hs.


I did the same thing


----------



## LSUmiss

Ninjagrrl said:


> So a big info drop of mostly good news...
> I sense disappointment on the horizon...
> Resorts announcement?


Disappointment will you can’t get a park reservation & site crashes Monday.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

JPM4 said:


> Seems like they are really trying to fill Epcot to me. For people who don’t really go Disney nuts in these boards and elsewhere. Them doing parks blogs on Food and Wine and then specifically saying Frozen,Soarin and Test Track within the blog makes me think even they know they’re gonna have a tough time getting people to reserve Epcot. Or the other way hey all you got was Epcot? Well look at these tier 1s!


I think they’re anticipating Epcot as what will be left for locals and off-site.  I’m sure they have tons of data that shows people choose Epcot as their “park hop” for the day, and with that option now off the table, Epcot attendance will suffer.


----------



## Dsny4fun

rteetz said:


> Looks like Laugh Floor, Finding Nemo musical, Indiana Jones stunt show, Beauty and the Beact and Frozen sing alongs.


I'm surprised about Beauty & the beast and Indiana Jones since they're both outdoors


----------



## Luvears

While I know we’ve got much more to concern ourselves with- anyone else struggling w balancing weekend plans and the impending AP preview email? Any speculations out there with when it will come out- what the trend is with day of week/time of day?


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> Kind of a glaring absence of Island Mercantile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274362025192407042


Restaurants have to be dropping today too!


----------



## woody337

Dsny4fun said:


> I'm surprised about Beauty & the beast and Indiana Jones since they're both outdoors


Beauty is in doors in France


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> And at 25% capacity, it probably won’t break down rides all day long (or sink boats ).


It is going to be a different experience over the next several months, but I think it has the potential to be a very fun experience.  Barring the time around a hurricane, no one will have experienced the parks with crowds as small as what will be there during this time.


----------



## Disneysoule

Ariel 1715 said:


> Just confirmed on chat that the reservation system will be open for anyone with a resort reservation and tickets attached to MDE for travel up to 9/26/21. This is the message I got...
> "You are correct about both of those questions! As long as you are traveling before September 26th of 2021, you will be able to make theme park reservations. And having a resort and tickets will give you that ability to confirm your park entry on Monday."  I also laughed because she said at the end for the survey if you liked my answers my name is... if not tell them you talked to Gail from Splah Mountain...lol


I called DVC to ask about something on my reservation and they told me the same thing. FWIW


----------



## only hope

Well, these lists make me very upset. The only normal entertainment is FotLK? No sort of m&g’s at all? Seriously? On top of only three days of reservations at a time for locals. Universal found a way to bring out characters and run most of their entertainment. I’ve always thought of Disney as being better and a higher class but how they’ve handled this vs how Universal has has changed my mind.


----------



## mainedis214

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus Epcot is large with large open paths (at least in some areas) so can handle more people while still enabling social distancing so I could see the capacity there being higher than at other parks


I wish they'd consider at least limited park-hopping to Epcot only.  It's capacity is bigger and you could at least allow APs and park hoppers to try and "reserve it" after their initial park.  Maybe that's their plan anyway, at least down the road.  I can't think of any trip that I didn't park hop over to Epcot multiple times.  Give us the option to hop "as available" similar to what 4th and 5th FPs were... Not sure if they track people leaving the park, but if they do it would seem like they could open up slots for people to "hop over" to Epcot as earlier day guests for Epcot leave.


----------



## SarahC97

A2DisneyMom said:


> The park capacity vs resort capacity is a really interesting question right now.  Let’s just assume the average Disney family is 4 guests.  If Jambo opens, that puts DVC + FW  cabin capacity at around 6,000 rooms or (using 4 per family) 24,000 resort guests.
> 
> I know that no one is exactly sure of WDW parks capacity, but let’s assume 60,000 per park, or 240,000 for WDW.  If we assume a set capacity of 25% of max (mentioned here pages back and consistent with Shanghai), that gives us a desired total park volume of 60,000 guests, split between 4 parks.  Less the 24,000 resort guests, that’s about 36,000 non-resort guests each day.
> 
> So, roughly, Disney may be looking at a desired 50/50 split between resort guests and non-guests/off-site partner hotels.
> 
> If this is true, then the true scarce commodity might be WDW resort rooms as they most certainly have well more than 6,000 rooms booked per day.  That’s where I think the pain is shaping up to be on Monday (unless they annonce opening of more resorts).


I agree. Except for IT issues, I'm not too worried about getting park reservations. But the room situation...it's worrisome.


----------



## hertamaniac

B&B at EPCOT is a no go, but Frozen sing along is a go?


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> List of attactions NOT open
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/hare...-will-remain-closed-when-disney-world-reopens
> *Magic Kingdom*
> 
> Casey Jr. Splash ‘N’ Soak Station
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Frontierland Shootin’ Arcade
> Main Street Vehicles
> Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor
> Stitch’s Great Escape (effectively dead)
> 
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom*
> 
> The Boneyard
> Primeval Whirl – Operates Seasonally
> Finding Nemo – The Musical
> UP! A Great Bird Adventure
> *EPCOT*
> 
> Advanced Training Lab
> Beauty and the Beast Sing-Along
> Bruce’s Shark World
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> Star Wars Launch Bay
> Indiana Jones Stunt Show
> Voyage of the Little Mermaid


I have yet to see a single list that notes the exclusion of Disney Junior Dance Party. 

I think everyone just tries to pretend it doesn’t exist.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> B&B at EPCOT is a no go, but Frozen sing along is a go?


  No


----------



## Farro

SarahC97 said:


> I agree. Except for IT issues, I'm not too worried about getting park reservations. But the room situation...it's worrisome.



Worrisome as they may cancel people already booked for this summer? 

I think at most they just won't allow anymore resort bookings through Fall 2020 unless they can up capacity.


----------



## Brianstl

I just saw this had popped up on YouTube.


----------



## hertamaniac

Not according to above.



SaintsManiac said:


> No


----------



## marsh0013

What exactly is the point of staying onsite if you’re not already booked? If reservations are opening on Monday all the way through Sept 2021, it only helps people currently booked. I guess as an AP if you want more than 3 days at a time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> Not according to above.



BlogMickey has it listed as closed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mainedis214 said:


> I wish they'd consider at least limited park-hopping to Epcot only.  It's capacity is bigger and you could at least allow APs and park hoppers to try and "reserve it" after their initial park.  Maybe that's their plan anyway, at least down the road.  I can't think of any trip that I didn't park hop over to Epcot multiple times.  Give us the option to hop "as available" similar to what 4th and 5th FPs were... Not sure if they track people leaving the park, but if they do it would seem like they could open up slots for people to "hop over" to Epcot as earlier day guests for Epcot leave.



I think they might add that down the road a bit when they can increase capacity and just see what demand is, etc.  ... And like you said you won't be able to reserve "hoping" but if there is open capacity "day of" you could then hop like grabbing a 4th FP


----------



## SarahC97

Farro said:


> Worrisome as they may cancel people already booked for this summer?
> 
> I think at most they just won't allow anymore resort bookings through Fall 2020 unless they can up capacity.


Worrisome for me in the sense that i have no clue where I'm staying in a month! And I do worry about the unknowns of it all.


----------



## 2letterwords

mainedis214 said:


> I wish they'd consider at least limited park-hopping to Epcot only.  It's capacity is bigger and you could at least allow APs and park hoppers to try and "reserve it" after their initial park.  Maybe that's their plan anyway, at least down the road.  I can't think of any trip that I didn't park hop over to Epcot multiple times.  Give us the option to hop "as available" similar to what 4th and 5th FPs were... Not sure if they track people leaving the park, but if they do it would seem like they could open up slots for people to "hop over" to Epcot as earlier day guests for Epcot leave.


My concern with this idea is park re-entry (which it seems will be allowed).  If we are told we can come and go (in the one park) throughout the day,  what happens when we leave for a break and then that is considered space for hoppers.  Not sure of the logistics...


----------



## Farro

marsh0013 said:


> What exactly is the point of staying onsite if you’re not already booked? If reservations are opening on Monday all the way through Sept 2021, it only helps people currently booked. I guess as an AP if you want more than 3 days at a time.



There is no advantage to be seen for future bookings. It seems you can reserve parks as soon as you buy tickets, so yeah, no perks there.

But we still don't know if this is just for now and then it may change to rolling bookings like fast pass- those with resort stays/tickets can book their park 60 days out, others 30 days out - which makes more sense to me...

Who knows.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> B&B at EPCOT is a no go, but Frozen sing along is a go?


Frozen is a no go


----------



## hertamaniac

SaintsManiac said:


> BlogMickey has it listed as closed.



Post #32115 has a list of closed attractions.  I saw the discrepancy there.


----------



## teeeera

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Wow, that is some unexpectedly pleasant news. That's a great selection of attractions.
> 
> Now I am suspicious. Why are you buttering us up



Maybe enough people cancelled so it’s all good news from here on out


----------



## JBeaty0507

A2DisneyMom said:


> The park capacity vs resort capacity is a really interesting question right now.  Let’s just assume the average Disney family is 4 guests.  If Jambo opens, that puts DVC + FW  cabin capacity at around 6,000 rooms or (using 4 per family) 24,000 resort guests.
> 
> I know that no one is exactly sure of WDW parks capacity, but let’s assume 60,000 per park, or 240,000 for WDW.  If we assume a set capacity of 25% of max (mentioned here pages back and consistent with Shanghai), that gives us a desired total park volume of 60,000 guests, split between 4 parks.  Less the 24,000 resort guests, that’s about 36,000 non-resort guests each day.
> 
> So, roughly, Disney may be looking at a desired 50/50 split between resort guests and non-guests/off-site partner hotels.
> 
> If this is true, then the true scarce commodity might be WDW resort rooms as they most certainly have well more than 6,000 rooms booked per day.  That’s where I think the pain is shaping up to be on Monday (unless they annonce opening of more resorts).



I was doing this math earlier and came up with about the same. But then I realized this leaves out all of the 3rd party hotels that will also have access to the reservation system.....which may very well be the same capacity that Disney has at this point. I’m not sure on the numbers for all of those, but it does seem like they will get access to the system at the same time as all true Disney hotels.


----------



## cakebaker

marsh0013 said:


> What exactly is the point of staying onsite if you’re not already booked? If reservations are opening on Monday all the way through Sept 2021, it only helps people currently booked. I guess as an AP if you want more than 3 days at a time.



It does seem a little puzzling. Right now there's a huge benefit to booking on site, but that all goes away in a week or so. Then again, who knows if you're actually going to be able to book that far in advance. If I did, I would definitely look at it as though it's most likely a waste of time. The chances things will be the same a year from now are next to nothing.


----------



## Farro

Saw this post in news thread, thought it would be a good post for here too!  Thanks @leholcomb



leholcomb said:


> *I was on a video conference with Disney Sales yesterday. They essentially said that planning a trip around YOUR available days are no longer (aka Airfare>Hotel>Tickets>Park Planning). They now recommend planning around THEIR available days: Park Planning>Tickets>Hotel>Airfare. Basically, don’t plan on coming unless you can guarantee your park days first.*


----------



## marsh0013

Farro said:


> There is no advantage to be seen for future bookings. It seems you can reserve parks as soon as you buy tickets, so yeah, no perks there.
> 
> But we still don't know if this is just for now and then it may change to rolling bookings like fast pass- those with resort stays/tickets can book their park 60 days out, others 30 days out - which makes more sense to me...
> 
> Who knows.



Yeah so much uncertainty. If I didn’t have DVC points that have to be used, I wouldn’t go.


----------



## marsh0013

Farro said:


> Saw this post in news thread, thought it would be a good post for here too!  Thanks @leholcomb



Well that doesn’t really work for DVC members who have to book 11 months in advance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Saw this post in news thread, thought it would be a good post for here too!  Thanks @leholcomb



Which makes sense UNLESS you are a passholder not staying on property as you can only reserve 3 days at a time


----------



## A2DisneyMom

JBeaty0507 said:


> I was doing this math earlier and came up with about the same. But then I realized this leaves out all of the 3rd party hotels that will also have access to the reservation system.....which may very well be the same capacity that Disney has at this point. I’m not sure on the numbers for all of those, but it does seem like they will get access to the system at the same time as all true Disney hotels.


I was thinking the same and that’s where I got the 50/50 from.  The actual desired breakdown would be:

24,000 resort guests
6,000 guest of Disney partner hotels
30,000 offsite guests

What I just don’t get is why Disney would want to limit their resort guest revenue that severely (and why I think we’ll probably end up seeing AOA and CBR open)


----------



## Farro

marsh0013 said:


> Well that doesn’t really work for DVC members who have to book 11 months in advance.



I can see it not working for a lot of people who work and only have certain times they can take vacations.  I'm already locked into my dates for next year with my job.

Hopefully capacity restrictions will ease up by later this year.


----------



## Dsny4fun

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is listed as being open right away - listed under Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress (so under "W" not "C")


Thank you...great news!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Which makes sense UNLESS you are a passholder not staying on property as you can only reserve 3 days at a time



It can be a problem for people who only can travel during certain dates - some jobs are really strict with vacation time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

2letterwords said:


> My concern with this idea is park re-entry (which it seems will be allowed).  If we are told we can come and go (in the one park) throughout the day,  what happens when we leave for a break and then that is considered space for hoppers.  Not sure of the logistics...



There would have to be a gap from the total booked for the day to total allowed capacity and you don't increase the number of available if someone leavslea

So let's say they are allowing 20k to a given park and only 18k reservations are taken.  Even if someone comes and leaves or even has one but no shows they still utilize that 18k - them they could allow up to 2k to "hop" to that park


----------



## mainedis214

2letterwords said:


> My concern with this idea is park re-entry (which it seems will be allowed).  If we are told we can come and go (in the one park) throughout the day,  what happens when we leave for a break and then that is considered space for hoppers.  Not sure of the logistics...


Good point...  as park-hopping eventually makes it's come-back I hope Epcot can add it sooner than others.   Seems like Epcot would be basically empty without the hoppers.  But I wouldn't want any temporary change that prevented people from going back to their resort "for a break" to return again.   Just like the "tiered fastpass" system was treated differently across the parks (i.e. Magic Kingdom has more ride capacity, so no tiers), I think they should recognize that Epcot has "land area" capacity to phase hopping back in.  But it may have more to do with transportation capacity too.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> The stage shows not running due to CM safety makes a lot of sense. I imagine if they wanted to open them they could distance people inside no problem (just like they will be in restaurants) but there’s not a lot you can do when CMs are singing and dancing in close proximity.


I know that CMs have to wear masks while working in guest areas, but I would hope that as soon as it's permissible for them to rehearse/interact behind the scenes without masks (which may happen sooner than they drop the public interaction rule), we could see them back on stage shortly thereafter. Fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Dsny4fun

woody337 said:


> Beauty is in doors in France


I was talking about the one HS


----------



## JBeaty0507

A2DisneyMom said:


> I was thinking the same and that’s where I got the 50/50 from.  The actual desired breakdown would be:
> 
> 24,000 resort guests
> 6,000 guest of Disney partner hotels
> 30,000 offsite guests
> 
> What I just don’t get is why Disney would want to limit their resort guest revenue that severely (and why I think we’ll probably end up seeing AOA and CBR open)


I missed the partner hotel guests! Sorry about that. That sounds better then. I wasn’t sure how many partner hotel rooms there were. I was just thinking as a resort guest, maybe I shouldn’t be as worried as I’ve been if we have a week until the next wave books. But I agree that it seems like a loss for Disney.


----------



## PixarBall

So is it right that as an AP I have to know when I’ll be attending? If I don’t do it this week I won’t be able to go??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It can be a problem for people who only can travel during certain dates - some jobs are really strict with vacation time!



That is true too and I know some places you have to out in your request a year or more in advance so well before you would likely have a park day reserved 

Hopefully over time the capacity goes up enough that really not *that* hard to get a park reservation


----------



## glocker

WonderlandisReality said:


> My concerns are beyond cosmetic. OKW has only 3 buildings with elevators and we have a wheelchair and a wheelchair accessible room currently booked. SSR is massive on google maps. It’s a heck of a hike for me to push a wheelchair from some of these rooms for meals/main pool.
> A room that we cannot access parts of or in parts of resorts extremely difficult to access is NOT superior for us or really anyone else in a similar situation. And for the record, I like the look of the OKR studios and the new SSR studios but the target audience for our trip is 2 little kids. They and most people of that age think over the top theming in the room tops just about anything.


Fair enough. Your circumstances certainly justify your preference. And though I don't know everyone's circumstances, I get the feeling that many of those complaining are not in your boat. As for kids preferring brightly themed rooms, I would guess that nothing would beat AoA. However, both SSR and OKW are kid friendly and I would argue offer more family oriented activities with great Community Halls and various pools with waterslides that are sure to please. Each resort also has internal shuttle transportation, so walking is not a necessity. I hope you end up with a suitable resort and enjoy your stay.


----------



## disneyfan150

CastAStone said:


> I would encourage anyone who Disney might move to make a back up reservation at the Swan or Dolphin for your dates in case you don’t like the room they assign you to. Their rates are unusually low for much of the late summer and fall right now.


Isn't the Bonnet Creek Waldorf Astoria an Official Disney Hotel or whatever it is called? If so, could I book it for my same Aug. 3 -8 dates and link it to my MDE account without canceling YC?  Then I could cancel one of them depending on where Disney moves me and if I even get park reservations?

I can book the Waldorf on the Hilton website, but, of course, not on the Disney site.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

LSUmiss said:


> As usual, their announcements really don’t say much .


Actually, I thought that gave some interesting insights on the character experience side of things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PixarBall said:


> So is it right that as an AP I have to know when I’ll be attending? If I don’t do it this week I won’t be able to go??


.well, you have to know when you want to go and book ... If there are no spots left then too bad

We don't know how quickly (or at all) spots will fill up.  I am sure they will go fast for that first week of operation but over time might not be *that* hard to get a spot but we just don't know


----------



## LaDonna

Ahhhh man laugh floor is one of my families absolute favorites


----------



## RWinNOLA

TheMaxRebo said:


> There would have to be a gap from the total booked for the day to total allowed capacity and you don't increase the number of available if someone leavslea
> 
> So let's say they are allowing 20k to a given park and only 18k reservations are taken.  Even if someone comes and leaves or even has one but no shows they still utilize that 18k - them they could allow up to 2k to "hop" to that park



The other way to handle it would be using the app to track numbers.  If a park has available capacity and you choose to sign up to hop there, you would essentially have to give up your reservation at the original park and it would then become available to others.


----------



## PixarBall

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I know that CMs have to wear masks while working in guest areas, but I would hope that as soon as it's permissible for them to rehearse/interact behind the scenes without masks (which may happen sooner than they drop the public interaction rule), we could see them back on stage shortly thereafter. Fingers crossed anyway.


Florida went from 2K to 4K in cases this week while testing remained the same. As long as things are bad and going up nothing will be dropped anytime soon.


----------



## 2letterwords

TheMaxRebo said:


> There would have to be a gap from the total booked for the day to total allowed capacity and you don't increase the number of available if someone leavslea
> 
> So let's say they are allowing 20k to a given park and only 18k reservations are taken.  Even if someone comes and leaves or even has one but no shows they still utilize that 18k - them they could allow up to 2k to "hop" to that park


It will be interesting to see how they move forward if/when hopping becomes available again.


----------



## PixarBall

TheMaxRebo said:


> .well, you have to know when you want to go and book ... If there are no spots left then too bad
> 
> We don't know how quickly (or at all) spots will fill up.  I am sure they will go fast for that first week of operation but over time might not be *that* hard to get a spot but we just don't know


Well I wouldn’t go that soon anyway. I’d come maybe late summer early fall. I would never come as the state is the epicenter of the virus


----------



## glocker

LSUmiss said:


> Not if you need 2 real beds & you get stuck in a studio with one bed & a sleeper sofa. As much as I can’t stand the values (sorry just my opinion), I need 2 beds.


OKW studios have two queen beds.


----------



## CastAStone

disneyfan150 said:


> Isn't the Bonnet Creek Waldorf Astoria an Official Disney Hotel or whatever it is called? If so, could I book it for my same Aug. 3 -8 dates and link it to my MDE account without canceling YC?  Then I could cancel one of them depending on where Disney moves me and if I even get park reservations?
> 
> I can book the Waldorf on the Hilton website, but, of course, not on the Disney site.


I have seen confirmation that these hotels will have reservation system access. But I do not know if it’s comprehensive:

WDW Swan
WDW Dolphin
Four Seasons Orlando
Best Western Lake Buena Vista – Disney Springs Area
DoubleTree Suites by Hilton – Disney Springs Area
Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace – Disney Springs Area
Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista – Disney Springs Area
Holiday Inn Orlando – Disney Springs Area
B Resort Lake Buena Vista
Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista


----------



## disneyfan150

CastAStone said:


> I have seen confirmation that these hotels will have reservation system access. But I do not know if it’s comprehensive:
> 
> WDW Swan
> WDW Dolphin
> Four Seasons Orlando
> Best Western Lake Buena Vista – Disney Springs Area
> DoubleTree Suites by Hilton – Disney Springs Area
> Hilton Orlando Buena Vista Palace – Disney Springs Area
> Hilton Orlando Lake Buena Vista – Disney Springs Area
> Holiday Inn Orlando – Disney Springs Area
> B Resort Lake Buena Vista
> Wyndham Garden Lake Buena Vista


Sorry about the Twenty Questions! Not knowing where we are our new hotel will be (and if we even have one) is making me nervous. Are you able to link one of these resorts to MDE with a new reservation today? Are you able to have 2 hotel reservations in your MDE account for the same dates? TIA


----------



## Marthasor

Jacq7414 said:


> Can’t you book a package and not add tickets?



A room-only reservation under package terms and conditions is called a "Basic Package", so, yes, technically, you can book a room and not add tickets.  What we don't know is if Disney is taking this option off the table once reservations for 2021 re-open.  I'm really hoping it's just a "typo" in the description of what we can book.  With so many people with APs and stand-alone tickets extended into fall of 2021, it would be helpful if we can book packages, separate tickets AND room-only reservations.  Hopefully we will get these details soon.



giget86 said:


> Does anybody know if we can book a package on the 28th and then pay for ticket part and cancel later but keep the tickets? We are booked DVC in March but I don't want to just buy tickets yet since we won't go back ever if things don't change. I also don't want to wait to see how things go and then not be able to get into a park.



No, you've never been able to book a package, cancel the package and retain any portion of the package.  If you booked a package and canceled, you would then have to purchase separate tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

Quick check in
At SW today,   people are complying much better than on opening day with masks. I even saw a manager telling a group to wear them correctly

Also my DD called back to SWGE ops today  she's ecstatic to go back to Batuu  starts the 28th
I hope everyone has a great weekend and happy father's day!!


----------



## Skippyboo

A2DisneyMom said:


> The park capacity vs resort capacity is a really interesting question right now.  Let’s just assume the average Disney family is 4 guests.  If Jambo opens, that puts DVC + FW  cabin capacity at around 6,000 rooms or (using 4 per family) 24,000 resort guests.
> 
> I know that no one is exactly sure of WDW parks capacity, but let’s assume 60,000 per park, or 240,000 for WDW.  If we assume a set capacity of 25% of max (mentioned here pages back and consistent with Shanghai), that gives us a desired total park volume of 60,000 guests, split between 4 parks.  Less the 24,000 resort guests, that’s about 36,000 non-resort guests each day.
> 
> So, roughly, Disney may be looking at a desired 50/50 split between resort guests and non-guests/off-site partner hotels.
> 
> If this is true, then the true scarce commodity might be WDW resort rooms as they most certainly have well more than 6,000 rooms booked per day.  That’s where I think the pain is shaping up to be on Monday (unless they annonce opening of more resorts).


Wouldn’t Disney want to skew the ratio more for onsite guess than off site instead of 50:50. They get more money from onsite guests plus they already have the money from APs who aren’t staying onsite.


----------



## CastAStone

disneyfan150 said:


> Sorry about the Twenty Questions! Not knowing where we are our new hotel will be (and if we even have one) is making me nervous. Are you able to link one of these resorts to MDE with a new reservation today? Are you able to have 2 hotel reservations in your MDE account for the same dates? TIA


I don’t know; you should be able to. I will warn you that it sometimes takes a day or two to link things successfully from offsite hotels. The good folks on the Orlando area resorts and hotels Board here on the Disboards will know better than I will.


----------



## MaC410

yulilin3 said:


> Quick check in
> At SW today,   people are complying much better than on opening day with masks. I even saw a manager telling a group to wear them correctly
> 
> Also my DD called back to SWGE ops today  she's ecstatic to go back to Batuu  starts the 28th
> I hope everyone has a great weekend and happy father's day!!



Thats good to hear about people wearing the masks. Isn't today when the executive order to wear masks went into effect?


----------



## dislee1164

So do we think we will be able to make dining reservations on Monday as well? Once we get our park reservations?


----------



## curlymom

Are they opening the non-villa sides of the DVC resorts?  I know people talk about opening a value/moderate, which I think would be Caribbean Beach and Pop, but logistically, it would be easier to have all the deluxe rooms running, since they'll already have their transportation/dining/housekeeping active at those properties.


----------



## bernina

rteetz said:


> Looks like Laugh Floor, Finding Nemo musical, Indiana Jones stunt show, Beauty and the Beact and Frozen sing alongs.



I wouldn't be surprised if some of the partially outdoor theaters like Indiana Jones and Beauty and the Beast are used for mask free rest areas. Universal has done that with an unused outdoor theater.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> Also my DD called back to SWGE ops today  she's ecstatic to go back to Batuu  starts the 28th


Fantastic News!


----------



## yulilin3

Ok im out and i know the dpb posted a story.  Not sure if its been shared or not here 
Here are some screen shots with faq
Sorry can't copy paste


----------



## rteetz

No virtual queues is interesting


----------



## Leigh L

Dsny4fun said:


> I just need CoP opened by Dec





TheMaxRebo said:


> It is listed as being open right away - listed under Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress (so under "W" not "C")


So glad to see this one make the list! (I didn't think it would)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

dislee1164 said:


> So do we think we will be able to make dining reservations on Monday as well? Once we get our park reservations?



Oh I hope not. The reservation system and potentially dealing with resorts is going to be enough insanity for one day.


----------



## etapi

disneyfan150 said:


> Isn't the Bonnet Creek Waldorf Astoria an Official Disney Hotel or whatever it is called? If so, could I book it for my same Aug. 3 -8 dates and link it to my MDE account without canceling YC?  Then I could cancel one of them depending on where Disney moves me and if I even get park reservations?
> 
> I can book the Waldorf on the Hilton website, but, of course, not on the Disney site.



The Waldorf Astoria has the same WDW perks as the Hilton Bonnet Creek or the three Hilton Disney Springs hotels.

It may just be me, but I’ve found it takes at least a couple days before I can link a Hilton resort confirmation number to MDE when booking the rooms directly through Hilton.  Also, I still haven’t been able to link my four-month old WA reservation for October 2020. This wasn’t really a pressing concern for me until yesterday. No issues with my reservations at the other Hilton properties.

So you may have to plan on calling support if you need the reservation on MDE by Monday morning.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> No virtual queues is interesting



Seems it's going to be the old-fashioned just wait in line for rides! 

That could go well, it could go bad.


----------



## MaC410

rteetz said:


> No virtual queues is interesting



It's seems a bit odd that they still wouldn't want to use that system for Rise. Even with the lower capacity for the park they have to realize that people are still going to flock to that specific ride.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Ok im out and i know the dpb posted a story.  Not sure if its been shared or not here
> Here are some screen shots with faq
> Sorry can't copy paste


Interesting. So, no Virtual Queues either. Just standby.

*Sorry, I see this was already posted. It's so hard not to fall behind in this thread!*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Time to start taking bets on how long I am going to stand in line to ride ROTR.

 

Guess I'll pack snacks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Seems it's going to be the old-fashioned just wait in line for rides!
> 
> That could go well, it could go bad.




I hope it works out. I am not a fan of FP+. I would rather they dump it and use VQ for the most popular rides.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Standby only, interesting. Wonder how or if they’ll manage the more popular rides.


----------



## nfischer

wonder if they will still do any sort of rider swap with the little ones?  probably not seeing there really isn't a "faster" line to get into


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Standby only, interesting. Wonder how or if they’ll manage the more popular rides.




I would expect them to be at least hour waits even with limited capacity if they have to clean regularly.


----------



## vinotinto

No single rider lines either.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Saw this post in news thread, thought it would be a good post for here too!  Thanks @leholcomb


Yeah b/c that’s how ppl’s lives work


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> No single rider lines either.


That was expected and announced in the task force meeting I think.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> That was expected and announced in the task force meeting I think.


DD and DS go do Test Track over and over and over and over again using single rider, while DH and I hit World Showcase for drinks. It's going to be interesting when they reopen, for sure!

(But, it makes sense for social distancing to eliminate the single rider line)


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Not even going to try to catch up. 

Have seen a bunch of new info on twitter re: what is open in the parks.. looks good.  They seem to be providing as much as is usual, bar fireworks & parades...   but isn’t a cavalcade just another word for parade? 

Will skim the thread later, maybe.   

Deciding what to do for December or 2021,  & trying to wait til there is actual experiential info is hard!  lol!  My natural inclination is to rush & book..  but my inner instincts are saying wait.  ugh.


----------



## atlmgm

Does anyone really think this new reservation system is going to work?   I can already predict the boards lighting up next week with bad experiences.  Want to guess a time on Monday that the system crashes?  I will guess 730 am!!!

I am a local with an AP and most of us go on a whim (yes - we are spoiled) - and most times to get a meal and walk around.   Seems like same day reservations are going to be impossible.   I read where APs can book 2 days (is that right?)   So whats to stop all local APs from booking just in case they want to go and dont show up?


----------



## Leigh L

Farro said:


> Seems it's going to be the old-fashioned just wait in line for rides!
> 
> That could go well, it could go bad.


I'm kind of excited to see how it plays out at MK.
Not sure about DHS though with RoTR and MMRR since they are so new


----------



## MaC410

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Not even going to try to catch up.
> 
> Have seen a bunch of new info on twitter re: what is open in the parks.. looks good.  They seem to be providing as much as is usual, bar fireworks & parades...   but isn’t a cavalcade just another word for parade?
> 
> Will skim the thread later, maybe.
> 
> Deciding what to do for December or 2021,  & trying to wait til there is actual experiential info is hard!  lol!  My natural inclination is to rush & book..  but my inner instincts are saying wait.  ugh.



I wonder if the cavalcades will just happen randomly so people don't gather together in spots before it's starts. Could just be one of those things that happens and you see it as it passes instead of waiting around for it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

atlmgm said:


> Does anyone really think this new reservation system is going to work?   I can already predict the boards lighting up next week with bad experiences.  Want to guess a time on Monday that the system crashes?  I will guess 730 am!!!
> 
> I am a local with an AP and most of us go on a whim (yes - we are spoiled) - and most times to get a meal and walk around.   Seems like same day reservations are going to be impossible.   I read where APs can book 2 days (is that right?)  * So whats to stop all local APs from booking just in case they want to go and dont show up?*




Apparently, if you no show 3 times in a row you are locked out of new reservations for 30 days. 

And I am pretty sure it's 3 reservations at a time. It's all on the Disney website.


----------



## LSUmiss

Another Chat w/ CM also confirmed everyone with valid park admission & resort reservation can reserve park days on 6/22 for stays through 9/2021. No way site doesn’t crash.
Also, my TA said they got was a hot mess. I’m more informed than her b/c of this thread.


----------



## mainedis214

Not sure how getting rid of Virtual Queue helps them "use queue space for physical distancing".  It seems like that particular wording/response was used previously for why there is no longer a Fastpass queue.  Virtual Queue like the one for ROTR uses one entry point and standby will be more crowded especially people walking into the land to see what the standy by wait time is.   The issue might be they don't want people all arriving at opening early to get the virtual boarding pass.



yulilin3 said:


> Ok im out and i know the dpb posted a story.  Not sure if its been shared or not here
> Here are some screen shots with faq
> Sorry can't copy paste


----------



## CastAStone

vinotinto said:


> DD and DS go do Test Track over and over and over and over again using single rider, while DH and I hit World Showcase for drinks. It's going to be interesting when they reopen, for sure!
> 
> (But, it makes sense for social distancing to eliminate the single rider line)


Test Track and FOP are about the only rides where I still expect significant lines. Both parks are physically large and will have a decent number of guests. DHS I think the lines will be MUCH shorter than people imagine. I think most everyone who wants to ride ROTR in a day will be able to (unless the ride breaks).


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SaintsManiac said:


> BlogMickey has it listed as closed.


WDW website does not show Frozen Sing-Along on list of open attractions


----------



## mmackeymouse

Happy to see Rise of the Resistance, Hall of Presidents, and Festival of the Lion King survive. 

But, that Hollywood Studios lineup? Woof. The lines for the rides are going to be absolutely horrible without all those shows absorbing at least some of the load.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Another Chat w/ CM also confirmed everyone with valid park admission & resort reservation can reserve park days on 6/22 for stays through 9/2021. No way site doesn’t crash.
> Also, my TA said they got was a hot mess. I’m more informed than her b/c of this thread.


I’m really struggling to understand how this is a good idea.


----------



## MaC410

LSUmiss said:


> Another Chat w/ CM also confirmed everyone with valid park admission & resort reservation can reserve park days on 6/22 for stays through 9/2021. No way site doesn’t crash.
> Also, my TA said they got was a hot mess. I’m more informed than her b/c of this thread.



Has there been any info on modifying your park reservation? It seems crazy to be locked into something like that so far out.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> Happy to see Rise of the Resistance, Hall of Presidents, and Festival of the Lion King survive.
> 
> But, that Hollywood Studios lineup? Woof. The lines for the rides are going to be absolutely horrible without all those shows absorbing at least some of the load.


Yes but they’ll be managing capacity via the park reservations system. I’m sure DHS will have the lowest capacity because of its size and lack of attractions.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

nfischer said:


> wonder if they will still do any sort of rider swap with the little ones?  probably not seeing there really isn't a "faster" line to get into


They’ll probably filter them in with the DAS families. They already confirmed that was unchanged.


----------



## Spaceguy55

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Time to start taking bets on how long I am going to stand in line to ride ROTR.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll pack snacks.


I'm sure Chewy and Rey will have snacks for the break downs


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope it works out. I am not a fan of FP+. I would rather they dump it and use VQ for the most popular rides.


VQ is probably  reserved for NBA players and families ONLY! lol


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

So they don’t want ppl showing up and standing in huge crowds for RoTR before the park opens.. how is it not gonna be the same thing when the park opens now? I’m struggling to understand this..


----------



## LSUmiss

MaC410 said:


> Has there been any info on modifying your park reservation? It seems crazy to be locked into something like that so far out.


I didn’t ask that.


----------



## MaC410

Jjbbllfrg said:


> So they don’t want ppl showing up and standing in huge crowds for RoTR before the park opens.. how is it not gonna be the same thing when the park opens now? I’m struggling to understand this..



Well capacity will be much lower and not everyone can enter the park when it opens due to timed entry. There may still be some crowding but it definitely won't be the same thing.


----------



## mainedis214

MaC410 said:


> Well capacity will be much lower and not everyone can enter the park when it opens due to timed entry. There may still be some crowding but it definitely won't be the same thing.


I thought someone mentioned that the "timed entry" was for Disneyland's version of the park pass reservation and WDW would be just "park hours", meaning everyone has same slot of time


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

MaC410 said:


> Well capacity will be much lower and not everyone can enter the park when it opens due to timed entry. There may still be some crowding but it definitely won't be the same thing.


I haven’t seen the timed entry thing.. I thought it was said that that was just DL and they said WDW wasn’t? I’m sure I’m mistaken..


----------



## constanze

Jjbbllfrg said:


> So they don’t want ppl showing up and standing in huge crowds for RoTR before the park opens.. how is it not gonna be the same thing when the park opens now? I’m struggling to understand this..


Again...assuming...and we all know what happens when you assume---but Disney probably tapering the amount of people allowed to have park reservations for HS --- I really think lower capacity is going to help with this...and wouldn't be surprised if some of these rides still will have announcements maybe with some sort of virtual cues...but who knows, time will tell


----------



## Randy Miller

I keep contacting my TA being like “ummm, so we are at YC from Aug 4-11th. No SAB and, uh, the NBA is using it. What can we do?”  She keeps saying “Disney had not made and official announcement on those things. You are currently scheduled at YC”. Yeah, ok, well, thanks......


----------



## MaC410

I guess I confused myself with all the info and how fast things have been moving the last few days. So no timed entry at Disney World? Just at Disneyland?


----------



## CastAStone

MaC410 said:


> I guess I confused myself with all the info and how fast things have been moving the last few days. So no timed entry at Disney World? Just at Disneyland?


That seems to be the case. With the number of locals at DL it makes sense. It’s hard to get to Anaheim on a weekday morning during rush hour.


----------



## LSUmiss

MaC410 said:


> I guess I confused myself with all the info and how fast things have been moving the last few days. So no timed entry at Disney World? Just at Disneyland?


I don’t think we 100% know.


----------



## RamblingMad

The great Disney IT crash is coming.  Be prepared. Don’t go over to the dark side when this happens.


----------



## disneyfan150

etapi said:


> The Waldorf Astoria has the same WDW perks as the Hilton Bonnet Creek or the three Hilton Disney Springs hotels.
> 
> It may just be me, but I’ve found it takes at least a couple days before I can link a Hilton resort confirmation number to MDE when booking the rooms directly through Hilton.  Also, I still haven’t been able to link my four-month old WA reservation for October 2020. This wasn’t really a pressing concern for me until yesterday. No issues with my reservations at the other Hilton properties.
> 
> So you may have to plan on calling support if you need the reservation on MDE by Monday morning.


Thanks so much! I was trying to come up with a back up plan before the Monday Madness. I've never linked an off site hotel to MDE before. Something tells me Hilton Customer Support would just tell me "soon" you will be able to link it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As an update to this dining plan refund saga, I just got an email that a payment has been made towards my vacation (nope, didn't do that). It still shows my amount paid as double my actual package total, so I am thinking that the refund has not actually been processed. Looks like I definitely have a call with billing tomorrow.
> 
> If anyone else is still waiting on dining plan refunds you should probably call to check on things this weekend before the phone lines are disastrous for the next week.



So as another SUPER FUN update to this saga, I called billing as instructed this morning. Turns out, billing is closed. The automated message instructs you to email and to expect a longer than usual turnaround time.

So that's fun.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyWaffles

Just want to be sure I have this right ...

Friends are using some of our DVC points next May. They are booked at SSR. 

Since they do not have tickets yet, there’s absolutely nothing they can do on Monday, correct? Presumably on June 28, they can buy their tickets and reserve parks for their May 2021 visit? Or is that still murky?

Just wanted to see if there’s been any clarification on when people staying on DVC points in 2021 will be able to purchase tickets and reserve parks too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any resort cancellations would have come by now right? To have people go through the hassle of booking park reservations just to cancel them, after everything else that’s gone down, would be ice cold.


----------



## Roscoe18

MaC410 said:


> Has there been any info on modifying your park reservation? It seems crazy to be locked into something like that so far out.



I've had this question myself, so I hopped on a chat to see what they said.  With the usual caveat that these CM's don't always know everything, I was told "Yes, you will be able to modify your Park Choices as long as there is availability"


----------



## MaC410

Roscoe18 said:


> I've had this question myself, so I hopped on a chat to see what they said.  With the usual caveat that these CM's don't always know everything, I was told "Yes, you will be able to modify your Park Choices as long as there is availability"



That's good at least. Hopefully it's true!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m also wondering what happens if you switch resorts after making reservations...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274398013167976451


----------



## Betty Rohrer

SaintsManiac said:


> My only thought is that the theater doesn’t have a bad seat, so they could space out better. Skip the front rows, etc. it’s huge.


how do you skip the front rows  with wheelchairs/ECVs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Just want to be sure I have this right ...
> 
> Friends are using some of our DVC points next May. They are booked at SSR.
> 
> Since they do not have tickets yet, there’s absolutely nothing they can do on Monday, correct? Presumably on June 28, they can buy their tickets and reserve parks for their May 2021 visit? Or is that still murky?
> 
> Just wanted to see if there’s been any clarification on when people staying on DVC points in 2021 will be able to purchase tickets and reserve parks too.



That seems to be correct - until they can buy tickets they can't books park reservations and if you don't already have tickets you can't get any for 2021 until June 28th and you can't get any for 2020 until "later this summer"


----------



## Randy Miller

YC August 4th-11th. Anyone have any clue, or similar reservations, that has insight? Will we be “moved”? And, where???


----------



## rteetz

Randy Miller said:


> YC August 4th-11th. Anyone have any clue, or similar reservations, that has insight? Will we be “moved”? And, where???


Nope, lots of uncertainty on resorts yet.


----------



## RamblingMad

TheMaxRebo said:


> That seems to be correct - until they can buy tickets they can't books park reservations and if you don't already have tickets you can't get any for 2021 until June 28th and you can't get any for 2020 until "later this summer"



I expect MK to fill up fast. I wonder what park will be the least popular.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

JBeaty0507 said:


> I missed the partner hotel guests! Sorry about that. That sounds better then. I wasn’t sure how many partner hotel rooms there were. I was just thinking as a resort guest, maybe I shouldn’t be as worried as I’ve been if we have a week until the next wave books. But I agree that it seems like a loss for Disney.


No worries!  I actually just plucked that estimate of 6,000 out of the air for them.  No idea what their actual capacity is, or will be.
I’m also super interested to know what Disney might be offering Swan and Dolphin guests, now that they’re displaced by MLS.  Wouldn’t be surprised to see them offered something at Disney, but again, more resorts need to be open.

But I still believe that where people have been transferred thus far is less about what will be open and more about resorts that use booking systems outside of MDE.


----------



## hereforthechurros

RamblingMad said:


> I expect MK to fill up fast. I wonder what park will be the least popular.


No doubt F&W and SE reopening are meant to draw crowds to Epcot that otherwise wouldn’t be interested.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sandisw said:


> I definitely think it will change at some point. It seems to me they are trying to get a head start on 2021 Capacity as those that due purchase now...seem to need to pick park dates at the start.
> 
> I believe it’s why they are allowing those with room only already to upgrade and get tickets before they sell new packages


Sorry, I've missed a lot and am trying to catch up. They're *currently* allowing people with room-only reservations to upgrade? Or do people with room-only have to wait until Monday (or June 28?) to upgrade? Or a later date?

Our confirmation #s are 12 digits long. A phone CM told me yesterday that 12 digit confirmation # reservations cannot be modified, they have to be rebooked (9 digit can be modified). I'm not sure if this affects whether Disney will move us to a DVC or FW at no cost? (Currently at CBR 7/30-8/3). I also don't know if we even could add tickets?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Skippyboo said:


> Wouldn’t Disney want to skew the ratio more for onsite guess than off site instead of 50:50. They get more money from onsite guests plus they already have the money from APs who aren’t staying onsite.


You would think, but there’s no way they can do this with just DVC and FW.  Those resorts don’t offer enough rooms.


----------



## roth697

RamblingMad said:


> I expect MK to fill up fast. I wonder what park will be the least popular.




My guess is EPCOT with all the construction and no cultural representatives.


----------



## MaC410

Really crazy that we have such little information on what resorts will be open in the near future. So many people are going to be making reservations on Monday and their resort may not even end up being opening.


----------



## Tjddis

Skippyboo said:


> Wouldn’t Disney want to skew the ratio more for onsite guess than off site instead of 50:50. They get more money from onsite guests plus they already have the money from APs who aren’t staying onsite.


Right.  Plus without a fast pass window why would you pay onsite prices?   Transportation is not worth that much, especially with limited hours/late openings


----------



## RamblingMad

Do you guys have a strategy for your park reservations?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> I expect MK to fill up fast. I wonder what park will be the least popular.



I actually think DHS will fill the quickest as it has smaller capacity and Rise is still in demand/new, then MK

I think EPCOT will be easiest to get as not as much in demand (at least until Rat opens) and it is very large so can have a high capacity while allowing for social distancing


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

RamblingMad said:


> Do you guys have a strategy for your park reservations?


Epcot first day, AK next, MK & HS at the end. Booking end of trip to the beginning, like fastpasses.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

MaC410 said:


> That's good at least. Hopefully it's true!


Pure speculation, but I’m wondering if, with this new system, resort guests might be able to reserve their park of choice at the time of resort booking (if they have tickets or AP)  That might be why it seems everyone with a current resort reservation, regardless of how far in the future it is, got that email about making reservations on Monday.

If so, I think it could really drive up Disney package sales, but man do I hope Disney IT is ready for the Monday onslaught.


----------



## Spridell

I am shocked about the new virtual ques.  You would think that would be the way to get people in and out the fastest.  The problem now is even though you will have spacing on the que, there is still the potential for backups and people not obeying that 6 feet.  should be interesting to see....

I wonder if the system couldnt handle all the attractions being a virtual que.  Maybe they should of made the popular rides virtual que.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

CastAStone said:


> That seems to be the case. With the number of locals at DL it makes sense. It’s hard to get to Anaheim on a weekday morning during rush hour.


not sure what opening time for Disneyland is but I wouldn't want before 10 is I was driving to parks any distance. been caught in too many traffic jams during rush hour. and for those never been there worse than I 4 anytime I have been


----------



## wareagle57

I’m honestly shocked at no people mover. That seems like one of the easier rides to social distance and keep clean. Easier than haunted mansion at least.


----------



## skeeter31

wareagle57 said:


> I’m honestly shocked at no people mover. That seems like one of the easier rides to social distance and keep clean. Easier than haunted mansion at least.


People mover was on the list. It’s at the bottom of the Magic Kingdom list.
Tomorrowland Transit Authority Peoplemover


----------



## woody337

wareagle57 said:


> I’m honestly shocked at no people mover. That seems like one of the easier rides to social distance and keep clean. Easier than haunted mansion at least.


It’s on the list of being opened


----------



## KyCoKe16

I’m sorry if this has already been addressed here...I’m currently on my (non-Disney ) honeymoon and tried keeping up with all the posts, but have not been successful.  Anyway, this is all very confusing and I’m just wondering about my own situation in particular.

I have an AP that was purchased on our trip last November.  My DH’s pass expired last December and we were going to renew when we went there for our honeymoon (which was going to be this week).  We currently have a reservation at Pop for this coming November.  However, it is in my DH’s name and he does not have ticket. 

My understanding so far (and I don’t have much of one at all!) is that we can’t make park reservations because he doesn’t have a ticket linked to our room reservation that’s in his name...but I could make park reservations for ONLY myself when they open for general public?

Also, are we SOL as far as booking trips going forward in to 2021? Because obviously I don’t need to purchase a ticket for myself since I have an AP, so we always book “room only”. It seems that will not longer be an option?


----------



## skeeter31

KyCoKe16 said:


> I’m sorry if this has already been addressed here...I’m currently on my (non-Disney ) honeymoon and tried keeping up with all the posts, but have not been successful.  Anyway, this is all very confusing and I’m just wondering about my own situation in particular.
> 
> I have an AP that was purchased on our trip last November.  My DH’s pass expired last December and we were going to renew when we went there for our honeymoon (which was going to be this week).  We currently have a reservation at Pop for this coming November.  However, it is in my DH’s name and he does not have ticket.
> 
> My understanding so far (and I don’t have much of one at all!) is that we can’t make park reservations because he doesn’t have a ticket linked to our room reservation that’s in his name...but I could make park reservations for ONLY myself when they open for general public?
> 
> Also, are we SOL as far as booking trips going forward in to 2021? Because obviously I don’t need to purchase a ticket for myself since I have an AP, so we always book “room only”. It seems that will not longer be an option?


Correct on booking parks for your November trip. Until tickets are sold again, you wouldn’t be able to book a park for your husband.

As long as you have an AP and a room reservation in 2021, you’d be able to reserve parks.


----------



## KyCoKe16

skeeter31 said:


> Correct on booking parks for your November trip. Until tickets are sold again, you wouldn’t be able to book a park for your husband.
> 
> As long as you have an AP and a room reservation in 2021, you’d be able to reserve parks.


 
Ok, thanks!  So I don’t have to purchase a package with tickets just to book a room?  That’s good!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

KyCoKe16 said:


> I’m sorry if this has already been addressed here...I’m currently on my (non-Disney ) honeymoon and tried keeping up with all the posts, but have not been successful.  Anyway, this is all very confusing and I’m just wondering about my own situation in particular.
> 
> I have an AP that was purchased on our trip last November.  My DH’s pass expired last December and we were going to renew when we went there for our honeymoon (which was going to be this week).  We currently have a reservation at Pop for this coming November.  However, it is in my DH’s name and he does not have ticket.
> 
> My understanding so far (and I don’t have much of one at all!) is that we can’t make park reservations because he doesn’t have a ticket linked to our room reservation that’s in his name...but I could make park reservations for ONLY myself when they open for general public?
> 
> Also, are we SOL as far as booking trips going forward in to 2021? Because obviously I don’t need to purchase a ticket for myself since I have an AP, so we always book “room only”. It seems that will not longer be an option?


You could try to call and see if they could switch the reservation in your name or at least have you down as a named guest?  That way hopefully you can make reservations, followed by your husband once ticket sales open back up.  If Disney can’t work at least that magic for newlyweds then all hope is surely lost.  Congratulations, by the way!
There have also been some reports in this thread of one ticket vendor still selling AP, but someone else will need to chime in with the name.  Sorry.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

A2DisneyMom said:


> Pure speculation, but I’m wondering if, with this new system, resort guests might be able to reserve their park of choice at the time of resort booking (if they have tickets or AP)  That might be why it seems everyone with a current resort reservation, regardless of how far in the future it is, got that email about making reservations on Monday.
> 
> If so, I think it could really drive up Disney package sales, but man do I hope Disney IT is ready for the Monday onslaught.



That is what the WDW website says:
If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—_and then make your theme park reservations_.
*Want to Book a New Vacation?*
By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets _and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 _as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

KyCoKe16 said:


> I’m sorry if this has already been addressed here...I’m currently on my (non-Disney ) honeymoon and tried keeping up with all the posts, but have not been successful.  Anyway, this is all very confusing and I’m just wondering about my own situation in particular.
> 
> I have an AP that was purchased on our trip last November.  My DH’s pass expired last December and we were going to renew when we went there for our honeymoon (which was going to be this week).  We currently have a reservation at Pop for this coming November.  However, it is in my DH’s name and he does not have ticket.
> 
> My understanding so far (and I don’t have much of one at all!) is that we can’t make park reservations because he doesn’t have a ticket linked to our room reservation that’s in his name...but I could make park reservations for ONLY myself when they open for general public?
> 
> Also, are we SOL as far as booking trips going forward in to 2021? Because obviously I don’t need to purchase a ticket for myself since I have an AP, so we always book “room only”. It seems that will not longer be an option?



Do either of you qualify for tickets at work through your jobs? If so, it seems that you can still get an AP that way. I'd jump on it ASAP though if that is your plan before Disney closes that loophole.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> I am shocked about the new virtual ques.  You would think that would be the way to get people in and out the fastest.  The problem now is even though you will have spacing on the que, there is still the potential for backups and people not obeying that 6 feet.  should be interesting to see....
> 
> I wonder if the system couldnt handle all the attractions being a virtual que.  Maybe they should of made the popular rides virtual que.



Other thing with using standby queues is that is more space for people to be.b if everything was virtual queues then you need space for people to go while waiting for their next virtual queue time 

And some of the most popular rides have very long queue space, so even with social distancing I think some can hold hundreds if not thousands of people just in the queue space


----------



## LSUmiss

MaC410 said:


> Really crazy that we have such little information on what resorts will be open in the near future. So many people are going to be making reservations on Monday and their resort may not even end up being opening.


I kinda wonder if it’s b/c they’re waiting to see how many ppl cancel with the current info out now.


----------



## KyCoKe16

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Do either of you qualify for tickets at work through your jobs? If so, it seems that you can still get an AP that way. I'd jump on it ASAP though if that is your plan before Disney closes that loophole.



I don’t believe so.  I’m a teacher and he works for a private IT company out of Europe


----------



## one_cat

Sandisw said:


> Gotta be honest...any one looking to rent needs to be sure they really understand it and non refundable can really mean that. Lots of unhappy renters right now who are losing money because they don’t want to go or don’t have tickets yet and can’t book and will be getting no money back at all.


That’s messed up.  If I had rented points in this environment I would have given the money back and taken the hit myself.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Despite the pictures of the live chat I posted earlier telling me that Monday was only for park reservations between opening and September 2020, I have now received an email telling me I can in fact make park reservations on Monday. So basically, I have no idea....


----------



## zemmer

I have seen several people ask if we can change our reservation to a different park. The email they sent says that you can.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Jacq7414 said:


> Husbands . Mine was like “why do we have to pay $3800 in full now NOW for a trip in April? That’s a lot of money that Disney has. We could earn interest on that money!”


Mine was the same way and I agree with him!

We live fairly nearby and like to come up for a day at a time and spend a night or two so we don't have to brave the I-4 traffic the morning of/evening after. We didn't buy APs this year (and I'm pretty glad we didn't) but during all this excitement about the changes I got serious FOMO and bought us 4-day FL resident tickets from Undercover tourist a couple weeks ago--apparently just in time as they stopped selling them the next day. Yesterday I made us a bunch of Dolphin reservations as "placeholders" so we can make park reservations on Monday. Once I see what parks we can get for those dates, I'm going to try to rent DVC points instead and cancel the Dolphin reservations (I may keep one--we like the Dolphin). I'd feel like this is a little unethical except I won't be holding the reservations for long and they seem to have plenty of availability--plus we stay at the Dolphin often so they get a lot of our money.

But for now I've got a couple thousand dollars worth of Dolphin stays booked just so I can get park reservations on Monday. Now I'm watching for when they become linkable. For anyone else who's thinking about booking Swan or Dolphin before Monday do it soon--it takes up to 36 hours for the reservation to process so you can link the confirmation number to MDE.


----------



## Tinksbff

I know someone who has a reservation at BT starting July 17 for 6 days.     She bought points for her stay. She stated that she has advance park reservations for all 6 days. Has anyone else heard about this?  I’m wondering if this could be true.


----------



## constanze

Tinksbff said:


> I know someone who has a reservation at BT starting July 17 for 6 days.     She bought points for her stay. She stated that she has advance park reservations for all 6 days. Has anyone else heard about this?  I’m wondering if this could be true.


Is her husband in the NBA?


----------



## Jacq7414

1GoldenSun said:


> Mine was the same way and I agree with him!
> 
> We live fairly nearby and like to come up for a day at a time and spend a night or two so we don't have to brave the I-4 traffic the morning of/evening after. We didn't buy APs this year (and I'm pretty glad we didn't) but during all this excitement about the changes I got serious FOMO and bought us 4-day FL resident tickets from Undercover tourist a couple weeks ago--apparently just in time as they stopped selling them the next day. Yesterday I made us a bunch of Dolphin reservations as "placeholders" so we can make park reservations on Monday. Once I see what parks we can get for those dates, I'm going to try to rent DVC points instead and cancel the Dolphin reservations (I may keep one--we like the Dolphin). I'd feel like this is a little unethical except I won't be holding the reservations for long and they seem to have plenty of availability--plus we stay at the Dolphin often so they get a lot of our money.
> 
> But for now I've got a couple thousand dollars worth of Dolphin stays booked just so I can get park reservations on Monday. Now I'm watching for when they become linkable. For anyone else who's thinking about booking Swan or Dolphin before Monday do it soon--it takes up to 36 hours for the reservation to process so you can link the confirmation number to MDE.


True. He’s probably right. We are redoing our bathroom, so we are spending some money right now. The bathroom needs to be done because the tiles are gross. 

I think we will just get tickets with a package and I can upgrade it to an annual pass I think (hope?) it we want to get one


----------



## Tinksbff

constanze said:


> Is her husband in the NBA?


If only


----------



## tcherjen

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That is what the WDW website says:
> If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—_and then make your theme park reservations_.
> *Want to Book a New Vacation?*
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets _and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 _as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.


 After reading the last part, I guess going anytime in 2020 is off the table. Would have had to book already for October. That stinks


----------



## Sunnywho

Spridell said:


> I am shocked about the new virtual ques.  You would think that would be the way to get people in and out the fastest.  The problem now is even though you will have spacing on the que, there is still the potential for backups and people not obeying that 6 feet.  should be interesting to see....


At the Universal reopening, there was commentary that the queues were all successfully social distanced and then you come out into the regular walkways and you weren't able to distance easily. So it might be counterintuitive but guests can be better managed and spaced out when in line than when we are freely wandering the park.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So I am playing around on the website and noticed that I no longer see prices for the resorts listed. I saw them yesterday. Previously I could see one rate next to the resort name, then would get no availability when I clicked to look at room types. Now, instead of the rate, I just see a blue "check availability" button. 

Weird. I also feel like the format looks a little different. I think the images might be smaller?


----------



## kdawg954

Got to give Disney props.  I was able to convert a 4 day Park Hopper Plus Discover Ticket, from a third party purchase, with 1 day and 1 water park used, into an unused 4 Park Hopper Plus flex ticket option on file to be used at any time in the future.   

Good luck everybody


----------



## Aeralie

Spridell said:


> I am shocked about the new virtual ques.  You would think that would be the way to get people in and out the fastest.  The problem now is even though you will have spacing on the que, there is still the potential for backups and people not obeying that 6 feet.  should be interesting to see....
> 
> I wonder if the system couldnt handle all the attractions being a virtual que.  Maybe they should of made the popular rides virtual que.



The thing with virtual queues is that they still create Fastpass-return-style crowds at the entrance to the line. I’d guess many posters have encountered throngs crowding the Fastpass Return entrance with guests hell bent on entering their at their exact time (or exact T-5) to the point where they block guests who are coming, say, right in the middle of their window who can’t enter without a series of polite “excuse me”s.

By avoiding the virtual queues they can at least flex all the additional spacing they’re creating within all these attractions to maximize distancing.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Also, I think my magicband order for my July 19 Pop stay changed status recently:
It now says:

*Your MagicBand Order Is Being Fulfilled*
Review Your Order
We will ship it shortly and provide tracking details.


----------



## Amy11401

Sorry I read some of the posts in this thread but not all because I can't keep up!  Anyway....have we figured out if you book a 2021 package for any 2021 date that you can start making park reservations on June 28 or are they going to open the reservation system for later dates on a rolling system?  They have said that you can book park hopping again in 2021...how would that work with the reservation system?


----------



## npatellye

Tinksbff said:


> I know someone who has a reservation at BT starting July 17 for 6 days.     She bought points for her stay. She stated that she has advance park reservations for all 6 days. Has anyone else heard about this?  I’m wondering if this could be true.


I find this unlikely to be true. Who did she rent the points from? Maybe it’s just a miscommunication or misinterpretation? I’m booked on our points in August for 9 nights and will be making park reservations Monday.


----------



## zemmer

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Also, I think my magicband order for my July 19 Pop stay changed status recently:
> It now says:
> 
> *Your MagicBand Order Is Being Fulfilled*
> Review Your Order
> We will ship it shortly and provide tracking details.


Mine has said that since June 6.  They still haven’t shipped and we leave Wednesday morning. However, they did ship a MB from a cancelled reservation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

kdawg954 said:


> Got to give Disney props.  I was able to convert a 4 day Park Hopper Plus Discover Ticket, from a third party purchase, with 1 day and 1 water park used, into an unused 4 Park Hopper Plus flex ticket option on file to be used at any time in the future.
> 
> Good luck everybody


Today? I called yesterday and was told no ticket modifications could be made.


----------



## LSUmiss

So can you book rooms for 2021 yet or is that  coming...soon?


----------



## one_cat

Tjddis said:


> Right.  Plus without a fast pass window why would you pay onsite prices?   Transportation is not worth that much, especially with limited hours/late openings


Because onsite reservations will get you into a park.  Stay offsite - no park reservations.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Epcot first day, AK next, MK & HS at the end. Booking end of trip to the beginning, like fastpasses.


But wouldn't that strategy be out the window if everybody can book their parks for the entire length of stay on the same day?  With the fastpasses, you had a better chance the further out at 60+....now it really doesn't matter...unless I'm missing something.  If I am, please share, because I'm psyching myself up for Monday morning, LOL!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> So can you book rooms for 2021 yet or is that  coming...soon?



June 28 you can book through 9/2021


----------



## Anthony Vito

Ok, was caught up last night, but now am way behind again, so I'm not sure if this has been covered.  This may also be a kind of "Yeah, duh" thing, but I didn't realize:  for those whose APs are not showing the extension yet, try going to "My Plans," then selecting "Tickets & Memory Maker" tab (next to "Daily Itinerary").  The extensions were showing up in my phone app, but not when I selected the Annual Pass page from My Disney Experience drop down on the website.  I was told by a CM in chat to check the tab described above in the My Plans, and the extensions are indeed showing up there.  He said they've been told that they may not be showing up on the Passholder page but instead showing correctly in Plans.  He was correct on that for me at least.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> No virtual queues is interesting



This makes me think maybe they AREN'T expecting the crowds to be an issue. There is a lot of queue at RotR that they haven't used yet, but I can't imagine it being enough to hold everyone that wants to line up for what would be a relatively short standby wait with all the distancing done. You don't want a crowd forming there waiting for the queue to reopen.


----------



## RamblingMad

What if you go to book your park reservations and only one or two parks show available for every day of your trip?  Are you prepared for this possibility?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

ryanpatricksmom said:


> But wouldn't that strategy be out the window if everybody can book their parks for the entire length of stay on the same day?  With the fastpasses, you had a better chance the further out at 60+....now it really doesn't matter...unless I'm missing something.  If I am, please share, because I'm psyching myself up for Monday morning, LOL!



Honestly, I have no idea, but I do know that I see no benefit in booking Epcot first. I guess maybe the order doesn't matter as much now as long as you grab the hard parks first?


----------



## kdawg954

hereforthechurros said:


> Today? I called yesterday and was told no ticket modifications could be made.



I did this yesterday afternoon.  It took about 90 minutes between the holding and due to the third party purchase.  They seemed willing to do a full refund, despite the used day, had I purchased directly from them but I jumped on their offer.  I truly believe I got lucky with a rep that really wanted to help me.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

ryanpatricksmom said:


> But wouldn't that strategy be out the window if everybody can book their parks for the entire length of stay on the same day?  With the fastpasses, you had a better chance the further out at 60+....now it really doesn't matter...unless I'm missing something.  If I am, please share, because I'm psyching myself up for Monday morning, LOL!


Correct. The original statement said that you have to make all your park reservations on your ticket at once. And that nothing is held while you're picking. Until you get to the confirmation screen, it's all roll of the dice. So there's really no benefit to jumping around on the calendar.


----------



## OKWFan88

If you don't get an email saying you can reserve a park does that mean you can't reserve one? I have two trips planned, one in July and one in Sept and haven't gotten an email. I have tickets and a disney resort reservation all linked in MDE, so I would think I could reserve a park come Monday?


----------



## LSUmiss

RamblingMad said:


> What if you go to book your park reservations and only one or two parks show available for every day of your trip?  Are you prepared for this possibility?


Yes that will be my final straw to actually cancel or shorten the trip.


----------



## LSUmiss

OKWFan88 said:


> If you don't get an email saying you can reserve a park does that mean you can't reserve one? I have two trips planned, one in July and one in Sept and haven't gotten an email. I have tickets and a disney resort reservation all linked in MDE, so I would think I could reserve a park come Monday?


I’m trying to chat with a Cm with this exact question.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

RamblingMad said:


> What if you go to book your park reservations and only one or two parks show available for every day of your trip?  Are you prepared for this possibility?


That would be the point I throw in the towel and try going next year


----------



## RamblingMad

LSUmiss said:


> Yes that will be my final straw to actually cancel or shorten the trip.



It looks like there is some prioritization going on.  This is how I feel when I get stuck with terrible FP options if I stay off property.  

I wouldn't be surprised if some folks log on and find only EPCOT or AK available for all of their resort days.  The worse case would be that nothing is available at all for some days of your trip.

What about the people that haven't been following this closely that go to try to get reservations on another day?

Not getting into a park is going to feel a lot worse than not getting a FP.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

tcherjen said:


> After reading the last part, I guess going anytime in 2020 is off the table. Would have had to book already for October. That stinks


Maybe not - would depend on if something was still available.  This is the last paragraph of the section show above from the WDW website:
Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## LSUmiss

RamblingMad said:


> It looks like there is some prioritization going on.  This is how I feel when I get stuck with terrible FP options if I stay off property.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if some folks log on and find only EPCOT or AK available for all of their resort days.  The worse case would be that nothing is available at all for some days of your trip.
> 
> What about the people that haven't been following this closely that go to try to get reservations on another day?
> 
> Not getting into a park is going to feel a lot worse than not getting a FP.


I can’t imagine anyone going really soon hasn’t been flowing the news even if they’re not on these boards. But I do think I’m the coming future there will be angry guests.


----------



## jennyq87

A2DisneyMom said:


> I think they’re anticipating Epcot as what will be left for locals and off-site.  I’m sure they have tons of data that shows people choose Epcot as their “park hop” for the day, and with that option now off the table, Epcot attendance will suffer.



I hope that’s the case! We’re in the “resort reservation but no tickets” boat, and all we want to do is 1 day at Epcot. So if everyone could leave us a spot, that would we great!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

LSUmiss said:


> I’m trying to chat with a Cm with this exact question.


Waiting with bated breath!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

RamblingMad said:


> It looks like there is some prioritization going on.  This is how I feel when I get stuck with terrible FP options if I stay off property.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if some folks log on and find only EPCOT or AK available for all of their resort days.  The worse case would be that nothing is available at all for some days of your trip.
> 
> What about the people that haven't been following this closely that go to try to get reservations on another day?
> 
> Not getting into a park is going to feel a lot worse than not getting a FP.


You are a cheerful soul today!


----------



## RamblingMad

Welsh_Dragon said:


> You are a cheerful soul today!



I set super low expectations, so that I experience joy when they are exceeded.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

RamblingMad said:


> It looks like there is some prioritization going on.  This is how I feel when I get stuck with terrible FP options if I stay off property.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if some folks log on and find only EPCOT or AK available for all of their resort days.  The worse case would be that nothing is available at all for some days of your trip.
> 
> What about the people that haven't been following this closely that go to try to get reservations on another day?
> 
> Not getting into a park is going to feel a lot worse than not getting a FP.


New strategy to get people to cancel, lol. 
(I'm laughing, but I don't put anything past Disney.)


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Honestly, I have no idea, but I do know that I see no benefit in booking Epcot first. I guess maybe the order doesn't matter as much now as long as you grab the hard parks first?


I think that's what I will do.   I would recommend grabbing your Disney drug(s) of choice, finalizing, then going back and filling in.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

RamblingMad said:


> I set super low expectations, so that I experience joy when they are exceeded.


Is this as low as you can go? I regret this question already.


----------



## Sandisw

From a DVC thread.  People will not be able to book 2021 park reservations on Monday.  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-disney-theme-park-reservation-system.3802866/post-62029052


----------



## iteachlit

I have multiple ticket issues that are impacted by the operational changes. My wife and I have activated annual passes, which now expire in March 2021. We bought seven day park hoppers for the kids. Normally, we buy annual passes for all of us, but their college schedule didn't allow for multiple trips this time.

We originally had reservations for May 12; those were cancelled, of course. So I guessed an opening date and picked a July 10 arrival. "Missed it by that much," as Maxwell Smart would say. We are DVC members staying at the GF.

Because no parks will be open on our arrival day, I would like to reduce the kids' tickets by a day. The park hopper option that I paid for is also no good. One potential problem is that I bought the kids' tickets from UT.

As APs, my wife and I could get into a park on July 10, but the kids would be unable to do so. That's unfair to them.

I'll probably end up on hold for two hours, only to be told that there's no way to modify the tickets.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Sandisw said:


> From a DVC thread.  People will not be able to book 2021 park reservations on Monday.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-disney-theme-park-reservation-system.3802866/post-62029052


So that is good, as long as all the 2021 guests realise this and don’t clog up the system.


----------



## RamblingMad

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Is this as low as you can go? I regret this question already.



Would it be so bad to be trapped in your resort with your kids at WDW?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sandisw said:


> From a DVC thread.  People will not be able to book 2021 park reservations on Monday.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-disney-theme-park-reservation-system.3802866/post-62029052



And yet, CMs are saying otherwise...


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> From a DVC thread.  People will not be able to book 2021 park reservations on Monday.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-disney-theme-park-reservation-system.3802866/post-62029052


I just can’t understand why Disney can’t get this kinda stuff right. It seems like once the decision was made, they should have sent out an email with the exact dates to all TAs, CMs, and if they really wanna get nuts, guests. Why is this so hard??!


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

What do you guys think they’ll do with rider switch for parents with kids? Anything at all?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Ninjagrrl said:


> Correct. The original statement said that you have to make all your park reservations on your ticket at once. And that nothing is held while you're picking. Until you get to the confirmation screen, it's all roll of the dice. So there's really no benefit to jumping around on the calendar.


But you don't have to make them all at once, right?  I read the instructions as you can go thru the process multiple times....if you don't keep getting kicked out of course.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

iteachlit said:


> I have multiple ticket issues that are impacted by the operational changes. My wife and I have activated annual passes, which now expire in March 2021. We bought seven day park hoppers for the kids. Normally, we buy annual passes for all of us, but their college schedule didn't allow for multiple trips this time.
> 
> We originally had reservations for May 12; those were cancelled, of course. So I guessed an opening date and picked a July 10 arrival. "Missed it by that much," as Maxwell Smart would say. We are DVC members staying at the GF.
> 
> Because no parks will be open on our arrival day, I would like to reduce the kids' tickets by a day. The park hopper option that I paid for is also no good. One potential problem is that I bought the kids' tickets from UT.
> 
> As APs, my wife and I could get into a park on July 10, but the kids would be unable to do so. That's unfair to them.
> 
> I'll probably end up on hold for two hours, only to be told that there's no way to modify the tickets.


Maybe not modify but perhaps they will give you a refund or a stand alone one day ticket. Maybe you would be better off asking at guest services when you arrive.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Spridell said:


> I am shocked about the new virtual ques.  You would think that would be the way to get people in and out the fastest.  The problem now is even though you will have spacing on the que, there is still the potential for backups and people not obeying that 6 feet.  should be interesting to see....
> 
> I wonder if the system couldnt handle all the attractions being a virtual que.  Maybe they should of made the popular rides virtual que.





TheMaxRebo said:


> Other thing with using standby queues is that is more space for people to be.b if everything was virtual queues then you need space for people to go while waiting for their next virtual queue time
> 
> And some of the most popular rides have very long queue space, so even with social distancing I think some can hold hundreds if not thousands of people just in the queue space


I think this is it exactly - and also why I never understood the idea that they would substantially use virtual queues.  The queues absorb a lot of crowds.  Without people in the queues, the park would still seem crowded in most other areas.  At, say, 25% capacity, if few people are in line for rides, you might have 15-20k people wondering about the hub and Main Street and other common areas.  While it's certainly worrisome that people won't abide by distancing in the queues (and even more worrisome, use that time out of sight of more of the CMs to not follow mask rules), for better or worse, Disney seems to be trusting people to follow the distancing markers in the queues so as not to have a lot of crowds throughout the park where it's harder for people to follow distancing because everyone's just milling about and going different ways.  Think about Main Street and the Hub with crowds, it's a bit chaotic.


----------



## Sandisw

LSUmiss said:


> I just can’t understand why Disney can’t get this kinda stuff right. It seems like once the decision was made, they should have sent out an email with the exact dates to all TAs, CMs, and if they really wanna get nuts, guests. Why is this so hard??!



I agree it’s not clear and then you have different things being told.

So at 7:00 am Monday we will know I guess when the first person who tries 2021 either can’t or gets dates.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

RamblingMad said:


> Would it be so bad to be trapped in your resort with your kids at WDW?


If they were using my credit card most definitely yes. They are 26 and 22 and rather partial to those expensive WDW cocktails.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Jjbbllfrg said:


> What do you guys think they’ll do with rider switch for parents with kids? Anything at all?


Interesting question - go back to paper tickets maybe?  So they only utilize FP+ line for rider switch returns?  They could also do like I saw happen with someone one time on Space Mountain, where they make the whole family go through the queue, then have parent and kids stand aside, then swap out after one has completed their ride.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Bibbobboo2u said:


> That is what the WDW website says:
> If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—_and then make your theme park reservations_.
> *Want to Book a New Vacation?*
> By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets _and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 _as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.


Well, okay then!  I guess I didn’t read that quite closely enough, lol.


----------



## pplmover4

So question, and it may have been brought up already but...
With no fast pass, single rider lines, virtual queues, everyone will be waiting in the same line... has there been anything said on rider switch passes? We are coming down with three kiddos, one of them a toddler. Would be inconvenient to wait in an hour+ long line twice for every height requirement ride...


----------



## LSUmiss

Jjbbllfrg said:


> What do you guys think they’ll do with rider switch for parents with kids? Anything at all?


Will they still have DAS? If so, maybe they’ll do it similar to however they do that.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Anthony Vito said:


> Interesting question - go back to paper tickets maybe?  So they only utilize FP+ line for rider switch returns?  They could also do like I saw happen with someone one time on Space Mountain, where they make the whole family go through the queue, then have parent and kids stand aside, then swap out after one has completed their ride.


I’m good with either of those.!! I hope you’re right. Maybe they’ll have the second party go through the exit possibly?


----------



## hereforthechurros

People who booked through Tickets at Work, are you able to link the annual pass to MDE? Does it work like a voucher? Sorry to bring it up here but since a few people have mentioned TAW I thought I'd check. @CastAStone  any idea? Thanks!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

ryanpatricksmom said:


> But you don't have to make them all at once, right?  I read the instructions as you can go thru the process multiple times....if you don't keep getting kicked out of course.


Disney is so slippery with this. Deliberately I suspect. I took it to mean that you have to do them all at once, but I see why others may interpret it differently.

But here's a thought - what if every time you finalize a reservation, it kicks you back out to the queue again?
I'm doing all mine in one shot. I have each date and park I want written down. If what I want isn't there, I'll grab anything and modify later. Not taking a chance on having to requeue for every reservation.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Edit:  meant to quote the message about the timeframe that park reservations will be available on Monday.  

Right.  This is a very important detail to communicate when you roll out something like this.  

I can’t believe that nobody at Disney realized the communication lacked that detail.  As written, it seems that reservations will be open on Monday thru Sept 2021.  Surely that has been brought to their attention in the last 24 hours by somebody so if that is not their intent, why not just send a simple  follow-up.  

They really seem totally disorganized and less aware of their own systems than their customers.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Amy11401 said:


> Sorry I read some of the posts in this thread but not all because I can't keep up!  Anyway....have we figured out if you book a 2021 package for any 2021 date that you can start making park reservations on June 28 or are they going to open the reservation system for later dates on a rolling system?  They have said that you can book park hopping again in 2021...how would that work with the reservation system?


No park hopping dates announced yet.  As of 6/28/20, you can book new resort packages for 2021 through 9/26/21 (and from my understanding also just tickets or just rooms).  You will also be able to book park reservations _at that time_ if you have both a valid room reservation and ticket/AP. 
Many have posted here (including myself) that we have received info from TAs and CMs that on June 22 everyone with room and ticket/AP can book park reservations (for all dates through 9/26/21).  That is why we're all saying we expect an IT nightmare!  Sitch eating page, Big Thunder Mt rolling around the tracks, Donald ducking out, etc!!!
ETA:  TAs have also been told that only guests with room and ticket/AP _for dates in 2020_ can book on Monday 6/22. We won't really know about 2021 trips until Monday, unless Disney issues clarification. (Did I really just say that was a possibility? )


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> I agree it’s not clear and then you have different things being told.
> 
> So at 7:00 am Monday we will know I guess when the first person who tries 2021 either can’t or gets dates.


Or not if system is delayed or crashes


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Ninjagrrl said:


> But here's a thought - what if every time you finalize a reservation, it kicks you back out to the queue again?


Stop!!!!!


----------



## Skippyboo

iteachlit said:


> I have multiple ticket issues that are impacted by the operational changes. My wife and I have activated annual passes, which now expire in March 2021. We bought seven day park hoppers for the kids. Normally, we buy annual passes for all of us, but their college schedule didn't allow for multiple trips this time.
> 
> We originally had reservations for May 12; those were cancelled, of course. So I guessed an opening date and picked a July 10 arrival. "Missed it by that much," as Maxwell Smart would say. We are DVC members staying at the GF.
> 
> Because no parks will be open on our arrival day, I would like to reduce the kids' tickets by a day. The park hopper option that I paid for is also no good. One potential problem is that I bought the kids' tickets from UT.
> 
> As APs, my wife and I could get into a park on July 10, but the kids would be unable to do so. That's unfair to them.
> 
> I'll probably end up on hold for two hours, only to be told that there's no way to modify the tickets.


You can get the park hopper cost back. How much is the saving from going from 7 to 6 ? 20 bucks? July 10 is AP preview day so you still have be lucky with the registration and depending on your arrival time you might only get a couple of hours in MK or AK plus the AP preview could have timed entry slots too.

Maybe try UT first before calling Disney?


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Sandisw said:


> From a DVC thread.  People will not be able to book 2021 park reservations on Monday.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-disney-theme-park-reservation-system.3802866/post-62029052


"... Heard it from a friend who.... Heard it from a friend who.... Heard it from another..."
I'm a 2020 guest, but even if I was 2021, I'd still get on Monday and try. Call 3 CMs get three stories. Nobody has a clue.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I’m good with either of those.!! I hope you’re right. Maybe they’ll have the second party go through the exit possibly?


Of course, if the lines are short enough for the rides, they may just make you wait twice?  I mean, some FP+ queues are still 15 minute waits, so if it's only a 10 minute wait anyway, might not be that different from regular rider switch to go through the main queue again.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Does anyone else get a giggle out of the fact that Disney tickets are called *Magic Your Way *when at this time I most certainly feel like none of this magic is my way?

I literally don't even know where I'm sleeping and I'm paid in full. Explain, Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ninjagrrl said:


> "... Heard it from a friend who.... Heard it from a friend who.... Heard it from another..."
> I'm a 2020 first, but even if I was 2021, I'd still get on Monday and try. Call 3 CMs get three stories. Nobody has a clue.



“Disney’s been messin aroooooound”


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Skyliner cast members are getting call backs.  YAY


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jjbbllfrg said:


> What do you guys think they’ll do with rider switch for parents with kids? Anything at all?


guessing and it is only that but like I have heard DAS is being done. DAS is supposed to be done some way


----------



## I_love_Cruising

MaC410 said:


> Has there been any info on modifying your park reservation? It seems crazy to be locked into something like that so far out.





Roscoe18 said:


> I've had this question myself, so I hopped on a chat to see what they said.  With the usual caveat that these CM's don't always know everything, I was told "Yes, you will be able to modify your Park Choices as long as there is availability"



I finally got my email and it has a link to this. 



I assume if I'm able to cancel I should be able to rebook for another park or day. If it's available...

My TA also said that initial reservation must be made on the website and modifications can be done on the app.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

SaintsManiac said:


> “Disney’s been messin aroooooound”


I was waiting to see who would get it.
We just dated ourselves, lol.


----------



## iteachlit

LSUmiss said:


> Will they still have DAS? If so, maybe they’ll do it similar to however they do that.


I'm pretty sure I saw an announcement that DAS would still be in place. Eliminating that could cause some bad PR for WDW.

I have a son (19) on the autism spectrum. He becomes very stressed in large crowds. Light and sounds are triggers for him. We always try to make it without DAS. My son doesn't like to use autism as an excuse. That being said, we have always added the service on the second day. When he was 15, he was irritated by kids swinging the chains in the PoTC queue. It was annoying, but I can ignore it. He can't.

He has indicated that he's not looking forward to wearing a mask, but he is going to do it. If he gets stressed, he will need to go back to the resort.

I wish Disney would have considered later hours because of the combination of heat, humidity, and masks during the day.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Ninjagrrl said:


> Disney is so slippery with this. Deliberately I suspect. I took it to mean that you have to do them all at once, but I see why others may interpret it differently.
> 
> But here's a thought - what if every time you finalize a reservation, it kicks you back out to the queue again?
> I'm doing all mine in one shot. I have each date and park I want written down. If what I want isn't there, I'll grab anything and modify later. Not taking a chance on having to requeue for every reservation.


That's definitely a concern.  In my case I have 14 days to play with, so it's a pretty easy decision....grab a handful to make sure I have 2 days each of the tough parks, and then go in for a second round and fill in.  I would think though for families with a shorter vacation whose vacation would be ruined if they missed one or two parks, I would snag those, finalize, and start over (praying that the system doesn't actually kick you out at that point),


----------



## Skippyboo

With regards to Virtual Queue, it’s easier for them to keep you in the standby line and then have you wondering around the parks. There are no M&G, large shows for you to occupy your VQ wait time.  Plus reduced seating at dining.


----------



## JacknSally

*SO.

Just emailed my Dreams Unlimited TA back to confirm we're planning to keep our trip plans, at least at this point, and she emailed me back that since I've confirmed with her, she'll be able to confirm my trip with Disney on Monday. She said I should hear back from her Monday evening with my new resort. 

We're booked for POFQ 12/1-12/5 so I was really surprised by this. I didn't expect them to already be moving December reservations, but I guess that confirms they aren't planning to open any non-DVC resorts for the rest of the year? IMO it wouldn't make sense to go ahead and move December reservations if there was a chance the original booked resort might be open by then. But, what really makes sense nowadays? 

Also, for everyone wondering about where they'll be sleeping for summer trips, based on this, I would think you'll be finding out this week!

Slightly disappointed - we were really looking forward to POFQ. We were just going to stay at All Star Movies again to save money but decided to splurge on POFQ for this trip. Looks like we should've gone with the cheaper resort after all.    Oh, well. No way of knowing that when we booked back in January! Honestly, at this point we'll just be happy if we're even able to go. We can't afford to spend more than the POFQ rate, so we'll be playing DVC roulette instead of making change requests.

I did ask her if they've given TA's any info regarding the PIF window (usually it's 30 days before check-in but right now it's 7 days before)... this may already be known info for everyone else, but she said the 7-day PIF date applies to reservations through 9/30/20 right now, but that doesn't mean it won't be extended.*


----------



## Miffy

So now I'm picturing waiting in a standby line for FoP for like 3 hours, then waiting for 2 hours for KS, and basically spending the entire day in line for whatever popular attraction I want to go on. Gee, that sounds like a swell WDW trip. I never thought I'd say this: but please bring back FP+!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Miffy said:


> So now I'm picturing waiting in a standby line for FoP for like 3 hours, then waiting for 2 hours for KS, and basically spending the entire day in line for whatever popular attraction I want to go on. Gee, that sounds like a swell WDW trip. I never thought I'd say this: but please bring back FP+!!



It’s not going to be that crowded.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

DAS has been confirmed by Disney Disability Services. I trust those CMs more than the regular phone ones. It would be more than a PR nightmare, it would be a potential ADA violation. This isn't like the masks, where public health and safety takes precedence. If the park is open to guests there has to be an accommodation.
(We use DAS, and our youngest is autistic as well as physically handicapped. We think the mask rule is a good thing.)


----------



## WonderlandisReality

LSUmiss said:


> Will they still have DAS? If so, maybe they’ll do it similar to however they do that.



DAS remains unchanged. There was a screenshot from Disney Disability services or Guest services floating around about a week ago saying it would be the same


----------



## AmberMV

I_love_Cruising said:


> I finally got my email and it has a link to this.
> 
> View attachment 502508
> 
> I assume if I'm able to cancel I should be able to rebook for another park or day. If it's available...
> 
> My TA also said that initial reservation must be made on the website and modifications can be done on the app.


Did your TA say whether you or the TA is to make the park reservation?  Does it matter?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Skyliner cast members are getting call backs.  YAY



Disney is literally just playing with my emotions at this point.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have 4-day Fl resident tickets that I want to use on 4 separate dates. I have resort reservations booked for the first three dates in 2020 but not the fourth. I was planning on going for the last time in January 2121 and was going to either figure out lodging for that later or just drive there and back in the same day since it's only a little over an hour away.

I'm hoping to reserve the first three days of our tickets on Monday since I have resort reservations for those dates, and wait until the following week to reserve the fourth park date with the "tickets only" group. Do you think it will let me do that? I'm worried about the "reserve all your ticket days at once" statement.


----------



## Randy Miller

Miffy said:


> So now I'm picturing waiting in a standby line for FoP for like 3 hours, then waiting for 2 hours for KS, and basically spending the entire day in line for whatever popular attraction I want to go on. Gee, that sounds like a swell WDW trip. I never thought I'd say this: but please bring back FP+!!


Well, lol, you might get AK every day of your trip then you can spread the waiting out!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Stop!!!!!


another strategy to encourage cancellations......


----------



## iteachlit

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Does anyone else get a giggle out of the fact that Disney tickets are called *Magic Your Way *when at this time I most certainly feel like none of this magic is my way?



Never fear, Disney is already on the ticket rebranding!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Did your TA say whether you or the TA is to make the park reservation?  Does it matter?



*My TA specifically said TAs cannot make park reservations for guests because there are new terms and conditions the guest has to agree to. From my TA's email...*

*It is the policy of Dreams Unlimited Travel and Walt Disney Travel Company that we will NOT be able to make these park reservations for you. There are some safety terms and conditions that have to be confirmed by the guests and cannot be done by the travel agent.  *


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

RamblingMad said:


> Would it be so bad to be trapped in your resort with your kids at WDW?


It's just my husband and I in our house, and after 3 months of captivity, by 4:30 pm I need wine or I would likely beat him bloody!  Being stuck with our kids, any combination of the six of them, would be a disaster!


----------



## Anthony Vito

Does anybody else feel like they need to know where they're staying in order to decide on a plan for choosing their park reservations?  We're currently supposed to be at YC/BC.  If Stormalong Bay is actually open (8/22-8/29) - I know, highly unlikely - and we stay there or get moved to Riviera, that makes a big difference versus being in, say, the Magic Kingdom resorts.  This is especially so for our first and last days, but then that influences choices for other days.  Grrrr . . .


----------



## MrsSmith07

Omg Omg, after a short 3 hours call (it’s still going), Disney just upgraded my sons annual pass over the phone  FL resident silver to FL resident gold. We have a July trip and before they wouldn’t allow me to upgrade until we were at the parks. She did say they could only upgrade passes that had been paid in full and not on monthly payments. ETA - we were not in our renewal window.


----------



## RamblingMad

Anthony Vito said:


> Does anybody else feel like they need to know where they're staying in order to decide on a plan for choosing their park reservations?  We're currently supposed to be at YC/BC.  If Stormalong Bay is actually open (8/22-8/29) - I know, highly unlikely - and we stay there or get moved to Riviera, that makes a big difference versus being in, say, the Magic Kingdom resorts.  This is especially so for our first and last days, but then that influences choices for other days.  Grrrr . . .



I think, it's going to be a mad dash to get MK and HS with a lot of people left going to EPCOT, which is probably the least kid friendly resort.  And if your kids are too young, then UO isn't an option to fill in those gap days when you don't get anything at all.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *SO.
> 
> Just emailed my Dreams Unlimited TA back to confirm we're planning to keep our trip plans, at least at this point, and she emailed me back that since I've confirmed with her, she'll be able to confirm my trip with Disney on Monday. She said I should hear back from her Monday evening with my new resort.
> 
> We're booked for POFQ 12/1-12/5 so I was really surprised by this. I didn't expect them to already be moving December reservations, but I guess that confirms they aren't planning to open any non-DVC resorts for the rest of the year? IMO it wouldn't make sense to go ahead and move December reservations if there was a chance the original booked resort might be open by then. But, what really makes sense nowadays?
> 
> Also, for everyone wondering about where they'll be sleeping for summer trips, based on this, I would think you'll be finding out this week!
> 
> Slightly disappointed - we were really looking forward to POFQ. We were just going to stay at All Star Movies again to save money but decided to splurge on POFQ for this trip. Looks like we should've gone with the cheaper resort after all.    Oh, well. No way of knowing that when we booked back in January! Honestly, at this point we'll just be happy if we're even able to go. We can't afford to spend more than the POFQ rate, so we'll be playing DVC roulette instead of making change requests.
> 
> I did ask her if they've given TA's any info regarding the PIF window (usually it's 30 days before check-in but right now it's 7 days before)... this may already be known info for everyone else, but she said the 7-day PIF date applies to reservations through 9/30/20 right now, but that doesn't mean it won't be extended.*


Thanks for the info.  We are booked there as well and actually overlap your stay on some dates!  We love POFQ!!! We have tried different resorts covering each level, but we always end up back at POFQ for the next trip after we have strayed!  I am so disappointed that it looks like we won't be there this year.  Oh well, the adventure continues.  See you wherever they move us!!!!


----------



## LSUmiss

CM chat response regarding if not getting the email matters.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Did I miss this being addressed:  APs can reserve their length of stay, up to 14 days.  Has it been addressed whether this is up to 14 days for a single stay or if it's cumulative?  We have a 7-night in August that I would probably do 8 park days for, plus we have a 7-night in Nov/Dec.  I'm already trying to think which day I should not go for a park - and can't decide.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

AmberMV said:


> Did your TA say whether you or the TA is to make the park reservation?  Does it matter?



I have do make the park reservations myself. 
Disney will take care of removing Hopper and adjust price. 
TA will confirm with Disney that I want to keep my reservation an lets me know where I will be moved to. 

I have/ had pop in november 2020.


----------



## Llama mama

Anthony Vito said:


> Does anybody else feel like they need to know where they're staying in order to decide on a plan for choosing their park reservations?  We're currently supposed to be at YC/BC.  If Stormalong Bay is actually open (8/22-8/29) - I know, highly unlikely - and we stay there or get moved to Riviera, that makes a big difference versus being in, say, the Magic Kingdom resorts.  This is especially so for our first and last days, but then that influences choices for other days.  Grrrr . . .


Exact same boat . YC 7/31-8/8 . Will decide my parks on my location. But if my location gets moved I would not have chosen those. Not feeling really good about reservations on Monday


----------



## Sunnywho

JacknSally said:


> *SO.
> 
> Just emailed my Dreams Unlimited TA back to confirm we're planning to keep our trip plans, at least at this point, and she emailed me back that since I've confirmed with her, she'll be able to confirm my trip with Disney on Monday. She said I should hear back from her Monday evening with my new resort.
> 
> We're booked for POFQ 12/1-12/5 so I was really surprised by this. I didn't expect them to already be moving December reservations, but I guess that confirms they aren't planning to open any non-DVC resorts for the rest of the year? IMO it wouldn't make sense to go ahead and move December reservations if there was a chance the original booked resort might be open by then. But, what really makes sense nowadays? *


Great news! Thanks for sharing! Disney might want to offer certainty to the guests that they have with these moves. Even if more rooms open up, they can then sell those to new guests. All this uncertainty has been unpleasant. I hope I hear by Monday about my December reservation too.


----------



## columbusdizfan

Will park hopper tickets be honored even though we can’t use the hopping feature?


----------



## lauraingalls

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


I am totally fine with it. My reservation is for All Star. I really dont care where I go!


----------



## I_love_Cruising

columbusdizfan said:


> Will park hopper tickets be honored even though we can’t use the hopping feature?



yes


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

LSUmiss said:


> CM chat response regarding if not getting the email matters.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## columbusdizfan

I_love_Cruising said:


> yes


Thank you!


----------



## Anthony Vito

RamblingMad said:


> I think, it's going to be a mad dash to get MK and HS with a lot of people left going to EPCOT, which is probably the least kid friendly resort.  And if your kids are too young, then UO isn't an option to fill in those gap days when you don't get anything at all.


I think you're right, which is why the resort we're staying at matters.  If we're at an Epcot resort, I don't want to book MK for the day we arrive vs. DHS, and vice versa.  But I know those are going to go quickly so we need to have a plan and changing might not be an option.  We also typically try to choose easy to get to parks for certain days, etc.  I'm more and more surprised that they didn't address the resorts (open, people being moved, etc.) prior to this.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Miffy said:


> So now I'm picturing waiting in a standby line for FoP for like 3 hours, then waiting for 2 hours for KS, and basically spending the entire day in line for whatever popular attraction I want to go on. Gee, that sounds like a swell WDW trip. I never thought I'd say this: but please bring back FP+!!



Or worse waste 2 hours in line for RotR and then it breaks down for 2 hours.


----------



## jenjersnap

Call me a cynic but I feel that phone and chat CMs are saying what they think people want to hear re: the park system availability. Have a 2021 resort reservation with tickets? ”YES, you can make them on 6/22! Please take the survey and tell Disney I am doing a great job!” And I understand it, it is Disney’s fault for not offering clear communication and direction.

It makes very little sense to overload the system this way. I feel like I need to light a candle for all of us and the poor CMs working on Monday.


----------



## evino526

Miffy said:


> So now I'm picturing waiting in a standby line for FoP for like 3 hours, then waiting for 2 hours for KS, and basically spending the entire day in line for whatever popular attraction I want to go on. Gee, that sounds like a swell WDW trip. I never thought I'd say this: but please bring back FP+!!


FoP standby is normally 2-3 hours on a day with FP+ and no capacity limits. Only question is how will cleaning and distancing affect the ride capacities. I’m fine with them doing away with FP+ for the time being. It does a number on standby wait times.


----------



## FinallyFL

JacknSally said:


> *SO.
> 
> Just emailed my Dreams Unlimited TA back to confirm we're planning to keep our trip plans, at least at this point, and she emailed me back that since I've confirmed with her, she'll be able to confirm my trip with Disney on Monday. She said I should hear back from her Monday evening with my new resort.
> 
> We're booked for POFQ 12/1-12/5 so I was really surprised by this. I didn't expect them to already be moving December reservations, but I guess that confirms they aren't planning to open any non-DVC resorts for the rest of the year? IMO it wouldn't make sense to go ahead and move December reservations if there was a chance the original booked resort might be open by then. But, what really makes sense nowadays?
> 
> Also, for everyone wondering about where they'll be sleeping for summer trips, based on this, I would think you'll be finding out this week!
> 
> Slightly disappointed - we were really looking forward to POFQ. We were just going to stay at All Star Movies again to save money but decided to splurge on POFQ for this trip. Looks like we should've gone with the cheaper resort after all.    Oh, well. No way of knowing that when we booked back in January! Honestly, at this point we'll just be happy if we're even able to go. We can't afford to spend more than the POFQ rate, so we'll be playing DVC roulette instead of making change requests.
> 
> I did ask her if they've given TA's any info regarding the PIF window (usually it's 30 days before check-in but right now it's 7 days before)... this may already be known info for everyone else, but she said the 7-day PIF date applies to reservations through 9/30/20 right now, but that doesn't mean it won't be extended.*


It'll be interesting to see where you are moved to as DVC has very limited availability in studios for the month of Dec. Plus December is more than 60 days out so that is a factor in how many rooms they can move to the cash system.


----------



## vinotinto

Welsh_Dragon said:


> So that is good, as long as all the 2021 guests realise this and don’t clog up the system.


Or the phone lines reporting that they cannot make reservations.

Who are we kidding. Everything will be clogged!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Can Disney not afford to hire a retired English teacher to edit their communications? How many pages are we on now discussing what should be completely evident both in the mysterious e-mail (which I still haven't received, although I did get invited to the preview), the website updates, and the instructions contained in MDE.  It really is absurd that there's no clarification.

I'm totally frustrated that I don't know what my resort is, but at least I understand that there are a lot of moving pieces involved in that process, and to be fair I'm 47 days away.  But this...what should have been something to look forward to has created a whole new layer of anxiety....because a massive corporation can't put out an articulate and clear communication. 

I had to settle for pixie chestnut, because I couldn't find a poop emoji


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *My TA specifically said TAs cannot make park reservations for guests because there are new terms and conditions the guest has to agree to. From my TA's email...
> 
> It is the policy of Dreams Unlimited Travel and Walt Disney Travel Company that we will NOT be able to make these park reservations for you. There are some safety terms and conditions that have to be confirmed by the guests and cannot be done by the travel agent.  *


Thank you!


----------



## RamblingMad

Anthony Vito said:


> I think you're right, which is why the resort we're staying at matters.  If we're at an Epcot resort, I don't want to book MK for the day we arrive vs. DHS, and vice versa.  But I know those are going to go quickly so we need to have a plan and changing might not be an option.  We also typically try to choose easy to get to parks for certain days, etc.  I'm more and more surprised that they didn't address the resorts (open, people being moved, etc.) prior to this.



And who knows what those rooms will look like.  Some of the DVC rooms that Pete showed on his YouTube channel looked in massive need of a refurb.  I remember this being the case with Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## vinotinto

Anthony Vito said:


> I think this is it exactly - and also why I never understood the idea that they would substantially use virtual queues.  The queues absorb a lot of crowds.  Without people in the queues, the park would still seem crowded in most other areas.  At, say, 25% capacity, if few people are in line for rides, you might have 15-20k people wondering about the hub and Main Street and other common areas.  While it's certainly worrisome that people won't abide by distancing in the queues (and even more worrisome, use that time out of sight of more of the CMs to not follow mask rules), for better or worse, Disney seems to be trusting people to follow the distancing markers in the queues so as not to have a lot of crowds throughout the park where it's harder for people to follow distancing because everyone's just milling about and going different ways.  Think about Main Street and the Hub with crowds, it's a bit chaotic.


Totally. Much better to have everyone appropriately distanced in the standby queues than a free for all outside.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Speculation on just how quickly reservations will be gone for mid-late August after the reservation system opens. I need to drop kids off at daycare at some point are we thinking something will be available a few hours in or is it really going to be awful?

assuming of course that the crash is less than 90% of the time


----------



## thompsonemma357

I have a question. Before COVID happened, we bought 4-park magic tickets for the last week of July. We are still planning on going and gave a resort reservation, so we are going to try and get reservations on Monday. With the 4-park magic ticket, you get access to each of the theme parks once. I’m worried the HS or MK is going to sell out and we aren’t going to be able to get one of each park. We go multiple times a year and don’t mind going to one of the park’s more than once over another park, but I’m worried our tickets are not going to allow us to. I guess my question is can I only go to each park once or can I go to others instead?


----------



## RamblingMad

vinotinto said:


> Or the phone lines reporting that they cannot make reservations.
> 
> Who are we kidding. Everything will be clogged!



Monday is going to be a nightmare.  Prepare yourself.


----------



## hertamaniac

Official letter from CLIA (Cruise Lines International Association) relating to the suspension of cruises until September 15th; there are some interesting sentences/words in this letter.

Apparently, some of the cruise lines have already submitted their plans to reopen after the no sail order being set to expire on July 24th, but the CDC has not publicly commented on any of those individual plans. The rumor is that the major US cruise lines, decided to work more directly together, in unison, and through the CLIA to make the announcement yesterday in an effort to get feedback/recommendations from the CDC. 

My personal take is that CLIA has made a preemptive move prior to a formal announcement from the CDC on post July 24th sailings. The CDC can impound every ship that violates the no sail order and puts them in a complete and commanding position. CLIA, and all of the cruise line partners, has now publicly declared that they need the CDC to make their recommendations and not be silent any longer.

https://cruising.org/news-and-resea...suspension-of-cruise-operations-from-us-ports


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

jenjersnap said:


> Call me a cynic but I feel that phone and chat CMs are saying what they think people want to hear re: the park system availability. Have a 2021 resort reservation with tickets? ”YES, you can make them on 6/22! Please take the survey and tell Disney I am doing a great job!” And I understand it, it is Disney’s fault for not offering clear communication and direction.
> 
> It makes very little sense to overload the system this way. I feel like I need to light a candle for all of us and the poor CMs working on Monday.


Cynic!


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *SO.
> 
> Just emailed my Dreams Unlimited TA back to confirm we're planning to keep our trip plans, at least at this point, and she emailed me back that since I've confirmed with her, she'll be able to confirm my trip with Disney on Monday. She said I should hear back from her Monday evening with my new resort.
> 
> We're booked for POFQ 12/1-12/5 so I was really surprised by this. I didn't expect them to already be moving December reservations, but I guess that confirms they aren't planning to open any non-DVC resorts for the rest of the year? IMO it wouldn't make sense to go ahead and move December reservations if there was a chance the original booked resort might be open by then. But, what really makes sense nowadays?
> 
> Also, for everyone wondering about where they'll be sleeping for summer trips, based on this, I would think you'll be finding out this week!
> 
> Slightly disappointed - we were really looking forward to POFQ. We were just going to stay at All Star Movies again to save money but decided to splurge on POFQ for this trip. Looks like we should've gone with the cheaper resort after all.    Oh, well. No way of knowing that when we booked back in January! Honestly, at this point we'll just be happy if we're even able to go. We can't afford to spend more than the POFQ rate, so we'll be playing DVC roulette instead of making change requests.
> 
> I did ask her if they've given TA's any info regarding the PIF window (usually it's 30 days before check-in but right now it's 7 days before)... this may already be known info for everyone else, but she said the 7-day PIF date applies to reservations through 9/30/20 right now, but that doesn't mean it won't be extended.*


I’m not DVC, but I thought Disney could not move cash guests to DVC rooms until 60 days before. Before that, aren't those rooms mostly  reserved for DVC?


----------



## jenjersnap

Guilty! But before 2020 I was a wide-eyed Disney idealist. 



Welsh_Dragon said:


> Cynic!


----------



## Dulcee

This seems like the end of the news for the day huh? Was really hoping with the way news was coming that they'd continue with restaurants or resorts....


----------



## Funfire240

thompsonemma357 said:


> I have a question. Before COVID happened, we bought 4-park magic tickets for the last week of July. We are still planning on going and gave a resort reservation, so we are going to try and get reservations on Monday. With the 4-park magic ticket, you get access to each of the theme parks once. I’m worried the HS or MK is going to sell out and we aren’t going to be able to get one of each park. We go multiple times a year and don’t mind going to one of the park’s more than once over another park, but I’m worried our tickets are not going to allow us to. I guess my question is can I only go to each park once or can I go to others instead?


I have been trying to find this out over and over too for our September trip.  One time I called and all I was told then was to see guest services if that happens. I’m waiting to see what happens Monday with reservations


----------



## AmberMV

vinotinto said:


> I’m not DVC, but I thought Disney could not move cash guests to DVC rooms until 60 days before. Before that, aren't those rooms mostly  reserved for DVC?


I was under the impression that Disney has the rights to a certain amount of rooms in DVC and if the other DVC rooms aren't booked by a certain time then Disney can take those as well to use for other guests.


----------



## Raggou

Wonder when we are going to find out about dining in the parks and if they are even going to still having dining reservations for places inside the parks.


----------



## constanze

Dulcee said:


> This seems like the end of the news for the day huh? Was really hoping with the way news was coming that they'd continue with restaurants or resorts....


I know...Disney seemed to be on such a roll...


----------



## Carol Jackson

Governor Desantis just had an excellent Press Conference. Spike in cases due to more testing and contact tracing. Cases are 20 and 30 somethings mostly asymptomatic. Hospital capacity and ICU beds have more capacity than April. It’s business as usual in Florida...wear your mask!


----------



## Sandisw

FinallyFL said:


> It'll be interesting to see where you are moved to as DVC has very limited availability in studios for the month of Dec. Plus December is more than 60 days out so that is a factor in how many rooms they can move to the cash system.



If using their own points, or points that were traded for cruises, etc, the 60 day rule does not apply.

It only applies to be used for breakage.  Disney owns a lot of points and can book a lot of rooms with them.


----------



## brockash

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


Lol...well that's your opinion.  Everyone, even those who don't share the same as you are able to have their own opinion.  Sure, some book value simply for the lower rate, however some have other reasons and preferences too.  Perhaps they really dislike sprawling large resorts which can be a real pain to navigate and deal with...especially with kids/ppl. less mobile.  Perhaps they had their heart on a theme of a different resort, maybe they really wanted to the skyliner, or dislike the food at the other resorts etc.  Whatever their reason; it's valid.  Don't get me wrong; if the booked resort isn't open; I'm definitely happy to hear Disney's doing what they can to take care of their guests, but that doesn't mean someone still can't be disappointed that they're not goinv to be able to stay where they chose.  There will certainly be others who will be elated to get to stay at a more expensive resort, but both opinions are valid.


----------



## indylaw99

Today is the first time I have really felt like Disney has dropped the ball on taking care of its customers. This whole new system was announced on a Friday night to take effect early Monday morning. I have annual pass vouchers I bought in February ($4000) plus DVC trips planned for July, October, November, and December. Yet I haven't received a single email about any of this. If I wasn't on this board, I would have no idea any of this was happening. What are the chances the average Disney traveler will hear any of this between last night and when the reservations open Monday morning? And if the reservations fill up for the holiday season like everyone thinks they will, will their trips be completely ruined?

I totally understand making this change for trips between now and the next couple of months because you would likely be watching Disney news closely for upcoming changes. But an October, November, or December reservation? 180 day ADRs and 60 FPs were already scooped up so fast that only the loyalists could get what they wanted. What will 380 day park reservations be like? 

I really hope there has just been some weird communications and there will be a rolling window on the park reservations. But all of the language on the official sites point to no rolling window and a lot of disadvantage for APs, DVC who can't even book next summer yet, and people who don't even know this happening.


----------



## vinotinto

RamblingMad said:


> Monday is going to be a nightmare.  Prepare yourself.


----------



## disneyfan150

Funfire240 said:


> I have been trying to find this out over and over too for our September trip.  One time I called and all I was told then was to see guest services if that happens. I’m waiting to see what happens Monday with reservations


Same! This entire situation is making me nuts.


----------



## Sandisw

vinotinto said:


> I’m not DVC, but I thought Disney could not move cash guests to DVC rooms until 60 days before. Before that, aren't those rooms mostly  reserved for DVC?



They own points and can use those just like any owner so they do not have to wait.


----------



## andyman8

Just an update on a rumor I shared a few weeks ago re: the mask-free "Relaxation Zones." It seems the D Zone-type approach is still what they're looking to do, but I've been told that with the new OC mask requirements, Diamond Horseshoe seems to be out of the running for one of these Zones. TLT seems to be a go, and something in Fantaysland (not sure where) was mentioned as a *possible* replacement. That's all I've heard on that.


FinallyFL said:


> Plus December is more than 60 days out so that is a factor in how many rooms they can move to the cash system.


This is a huge reason why I think Disney will start with modifying reservations for the summer months before they address a, for example, December stay. I get the sense they don't want to make firm commitments to what they will or will not operate resort-wise more than a few months out. We should hear more on this either tomorrow or more likely Monday. Seeing which resort guests have gone ahead with park reservations should give them a good idea of who's definitely planning on coming.


RamblingMad said:


> And who knows what those rooms will look like.  Some of the DVC rooms that Pete showed on his YouTube channel looked in massive need of a refurb.  I remember this being the case with Wilderness Lodge.


While I have not personally stayed in every DVC resort, I've stayed in quite a few, and I've found almost all of them to be fantastic. In some cases (like BWV), I find the renovated villas to be nicer than the hotel rooms. In my opinion, BRV is an exception to the norm and is overdue for a renovation at this point. SSR was, in my opinion, in a similar position, but the recent (incomplete) renovations there are outstanding. In fact, the recent villa renovations actually renewed my interest in purchasing DVC.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanks to everyone here for all the info and time spent digging for the greater good! Special thanks to @wendow for her time and generosity this morning in helping me navigate ticketing <3


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Carol Jackson said:


> Governor Desantis just had an excellent Press Conference. Spike in cases due to more testing and contact tracing. Cases are 20 and 30 somethings mostly asymptomatic. Hospital capacity and ICU beds have more capacity than April. It’s business as usual in Florida...wear your mask!


Good.. I pray you're right.. I have spent the last three hours panicking...


----------



## disneyfan150

indylaw99 said:


> 180 day ADRs and 60 FPs were already scooped up so fast that only the loyalists could get what they wanted.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, this loyalist lost her ADRs, lost her FPs ( didn't  even get FOP which I wanted BTW), doesn't know if she will be able to use her 4 Park 4 Day Magic ticket, and doesn't know where she will be sleeping because the NBA is more important than this loyalists.

You are so right that we are customers. The term "guest" has always bothered me. I don't charge guests in my home $1,000s.


----------



## RamblingMad

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Good.. I pray you're right.. I have spent the last three hours panicking...



Go watch season 4 of Legends of Tomorrow.  It will make you laugh. It's so over the top ridiculous.  

The going line is that cases are going up because we're testing more.  Here in AZ that isn't really true.  And our governor is finally wearing a mask.

I'm afraid AZ will be added to the list of states that will have to quarantine going to FL.


----------



## JacknSally

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.



*We were able to do a night at OKW and a night at SSR with some DVC friends last fall, and we really loved OKW! It's a beautiful property, and we were blown away by the studio we had! It was great. We did not really enjoy SSR, but it wasn't the worst stay we've had.

For us personally, our disappointment right now is just that we decided to splurge on POFQ for several reasons - bucket list resort, going at Christmastime, 5th wedding anniversary, treating ourselves after losing DH’s mom in February. We’re also thinking this might be our last WDW trip for a while. We waffled back and forth before booking because of the cost of POFQ. We were just going to book at All Star Movies (which we love) but decided to pay the extra this time for this resort specifically. We were also hoping there might be a discount released for our dates as we got closer. We also "knew" we could downgrade to ASMo as a fall back if we got closer to our trip and things were tight. So we’re kind of bummed now that we’re paying garden view POFQ rates to not be at POFQ at all, and there's no fall back option to bring down our trip costs other than "don't go". 

Trust me, we fully understand getting a DVC room at POFQ rates is a great deal! We just aren't personally interested in most of the DVC resorts. Even knowing we enjoyed OKW when we stayed there in August, we wouldn't choose to stay there again. Because we're at the top of our budget (especially now with furloughs) we won't be requesting a specific move, so we'll take what Disney gives us.

Had we been booked at ASMo again, though, we wouldn't be disappointed at all by getting moved. But, it is what it is. No way we could've known all of this would be the reality when we booked back in January! We'll see what Disney says Monday and go from there.  *


----------



## one_cat

indylaw99 said:


> Today is the first time I have really felt like Disney has dropped the ball on taking care of its customers. This whole new system was announced on a Friday night to take effect early Monday morning. I have annual pass vouchers I bought in February ($4000) plus DVC trips planned for July, October, November, and December. Yet I haven't received a single email about any of this. If I wasn't on this board, I would have no idea any of this was happening. What are the chances the average Disney traveler will hear any of this between last night and when the reservations open Monday morning? And if the reservations fill up for the holiday season like everyone thinks they will, will their trips be completely ruined?
> 
> I totally understand making this change for trips between now and the next couple of months because you would likely be watching Disney news closely for upcoming changes. But an October, November, or December reservation? 180 day ADRs and 60 FPs were already scooped up so fast that only the loyalists could get what they wanted. What will 380 day park reservations be like?
> 
> I really hope there has just been some weird communications and there will be a rolling window on the park reservations. But all of the language on the official sites point to no rolling window and a lot of disadvantage for APs, DVC who can't even book next summer yet, and people who don't even know this happening.


I have not received an email either and we usually get all the communication.  We even got the survey.  We have September and May DVC reservations.


----------



## lor

Hello, days behind on this thread sorry if this has been covered . So as of Monday people with resort reservations and tickets purchased can make park reservations.?? Is that right? I have OKW booked with rented points from a member  and I bought park tickets through  Disney . I haven’t a clue how we are supposed to do this . I have my resort reservations and tickets linked in MDE . So anyone have a quick summary of how we reserve parks TIA


----------



## LSUmiss

Ok I can’t keep all this straight. I know you can book 2021 on 6/28. Are they allowing any Resort modifications or new bookings for 2020? If so, when is that?


----------



## MaC410

LSUmiss said:


> Ok I can’t keep all this straight. I know you can book 2021 on 6/28. Are they allowing any Resort modifications or new bookings for 2020? If so, when is that?



Not sure about resort modifications but new bookings for 2020 will come "later this summer"


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anyone with both park tickets and APs on their account have a plan to differentiate which one to use when making a reservation? We have two trips in MDE and don't want to use the AP vouchers to book anything on the first stay.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Ok I can’t keep all this straight. I know you can book 2021 on 6/28. Are they allowing any Resort modifications or new bookings for 2020? If so, when is that?





MaC410 said:


> Not sure about resort modifications but new bookings for 2020 will come "later this summer"


You can modify to a DVC or Ft. Wilderness resort right now. I’d imagine any other modifications won’t be allowed until they tell us what resorts are going to be open and 2020 opens back up.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> You can modify to a DVC or Ft. Wilderness resort right now. I’d imagine any other modifications won’t be allowed until they tell us what resorts are going to be open and 2020 opens back up.


If you have a post July 11 resort reservation they will let you modify now to a DVC?


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> If you have a post July 11 resort reservation they will let you modify now to a DVC?


I believe so.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> I believe so.


Do you recall where you read it?  I want to send it to my TA for my August visit so that she doesn't have to call Monday when everything goes down the toilet at Disney lol


----------



## princesscinderella

I have not gotten the park booking email.  I have complementary tickets on my account from our failed RoTR opening weekend breakdown craziness. I have 4 dvc trips planned between now and January.  I got the dining email two days after they started sending them to everyone else.  Maybe I’m on the delayed email list .


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Do you recall where you read it?  I want to send it to my TA for my August visit so that she doesn't have to call Monday when everything goes down the toilet at Disney lol


As of yesterday, they officially were only allowing modifications for departures through 7/11, however the CMs (at least those in Guest Services) do have the technical ability to modify arrivals and departures beyond that. If you get a really nice CM, they might help you out, but it's far from a guarantee (and they'll probably send you to Guest Services first). Official policy is no modifications for departures after 7/11 right now.


----------



## AmberMV

princesscinderella said:


> I have not gotten the park booking email.  I have complementary tickets on my account from our failed RoTR opening weekend breakdown craziness. I have 4 dvc trips planned between now and January.  I got the dining email two days after they started sending them to everyone else.  Maybe I’m on the delayed email list .


Lots of us are missing emails.  As far as what I understand, the presence or lack of emails means pretty much nothing.  If you are eligible for whatever you will be able to schedule come next week


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> As of yesterday, they officially were only allowing modifications for departures through 7/11, however the CMs (at least those in Guest Services) do have the technical ability to modify arrivals and departures beyond that. If you get a really nice CM, they might help you out, but it's far from a guarantee (and they'll probably send you to Guest Services first). Official policy is no modifications for departures after 7/11 right now.


Thanks.  So if I'm staying at CR in late August should I have my TA reach out to guest services now ahead of the Monday Madness to change to DVC?  Or should we wait?  And will it affect my ability to make park reservations Monday?


----------



## MrsSmith07

AmberMV said:


> If you have a post July 11 resort reservation they will let you modify now to a DVC?



As of this morning you couldn’t. I have a 7/18 check in and called this morning to ask.


----------



## Skippyboo

JacknSally said:


> *My TA specifically said TAs cannot make park reservations for guests because there are new terms and conditions the guest has to agree to. From my TA's email...*
> 
> *It is the policy of Dreams Unlimited Travel and Walt Disney Travel Company that we will NOT be able to make these park reservations for you. There are some safety terms and conditions that have to be confirmed by the guests and cannot be done by the travel agent.  *


I believe you have to acknowledge the hey I can get Covid 19 and I don’t hold Disney responsible notice.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

thompsonemma357 said:


> I have a question. Before COVID happened, we bought 4-park magic tickets for the last week of July. We are still planning on going and gave a resort reservation, so we are going to try and get reservations on Monday. With the 4-park magic ticket, you get access to each of the theme parks once. I’m worried the HS or MK is going to sell out and we aren’t going to be able to get one of each park. We go multiple times a year and don’t mind going to one of the park’s more than once over another park, but I’m worried our tickets are not going to allow us to. I guess my question is can I only go to each park once or can I go to others instead?


This is where we are too but I’m not real concerned with it. I think as long as you have a ticket, you’ll be able to book a reservation wherever. Just me assuming and not worrying though.


----------



## thompsonemma357

I posted earlier about the 4-park magic ticket and the answer I got from the CM on the MDE chat said that they would be treated like any other four day ticket. They could be used for any parks not just one of each.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Still no email for me.  I was really hoping they'd only have park reervations open through this September on Monday.  I don't really want to book 2 trips worth of APR's at once.  

We also have 2 tips for next year but are off site so can't even make APR's for those trips at alll because of the 3 APR rule forAP's.


----------



## disneyfan150

thompsonemma357 said:


> I posted earlier about the 4-park magic ticket and the answer I got from the CM on the MDE chat said that they would be treated like any other four day ticket. They could be used for any parks not just one of each.


I missed this post!  Good to know, thanks.  I sure hope that CM was correct.


----------



## one_cat

Is anyone else feeling like it’s amateur hour at Disney these days?  It would be funny if they weren’t playing with thousands of dollars of our money.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Thanks.  So if I'm staying at CR in late August should I have my TA reach out to guest services now ahead of the Monday Madness to change to DVC?  Or should we wait?  And will it affect my ability to make park reservations Monday?


My personal opinion would be to just stay put, take care of your park reservations, and then see what your options are next week, but it's a personal preference.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> My personal opinion would be to just stay put, take care of your park reservations, and then see what your options are next week, but it's a personal preference.


Thank you!


----------



## Hoodie

Park reservations are only available online, correct? Not via phone call? What about the app?

Trying Monday but fully expecting to see Stitch. I actually have Tuesday off so if all else fails, at least I can click refresh all day Tuesday.


----------



## jarestel

With all the back and forth over which resorts one would qualify as "acceptable", I have to say, I'm good with any WDW resort, especially in these trying times. For those who can't be happy if they are not in a certain resort, I see cancellations as a reasonable alternative.


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Just an update on a rumor I shared a few weeks ago re: the mask-free "Relaxation Zones." It seems the D Zone-type approach is still what they're looking to do, but I've been told that with the new OC mask requirements, Diamond Horseshoe seems to be out of the running for one of these Zones. TLT seems to be a go, and something in Fantaysland (not sure where) was mentioned as a *possible* replacement. That's all I've heard on that.
> 
> This is a huge reason why I think Disney will start with modifying reservations for the summer months before they address a, for example, December stay. I get the sense they don't want to make firm commitments to what they will or will not operate resort-wise more than a few months out. We should hear more on this either tomorrow or more likely Monday. Seeing which resort guests have gone ahead with park reservations should give them a good idea of who's definitely planning on coming.
> 
> While I have not personally stayed in every DVC resort, I've stayed in quite a few, and I've found almost all of them to be fantastic. In some cases (like BWV), I find the renovated villas to be nicer than the hotel rooms. In my opinion, BRV is an exception to the norm and is overdue for a renovation at this point. SSR was, in my opinion, in a similar position, but the recent (incomplete) renovations there are outstanding. In fact, the recent villa renovations actually renewed my interest in purchasing DVC.



Do you think you many be able to get any concrete info on Monday and if only 2020 reservations will be open to book Parks or is it wide open through 2021?


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> As of yesterday, they officially were only allowing modifications for departures through 7/11, however the CMs (at least those in Guest Services) do have the technical ability to modify arrivals and departures beyond that. If you get a really nice CM, they might help you out, but it's far from a guarantee (and they'll probably send you to Guest Services first). Official policy is no modifications for departures after 7/11 right now.



Based on this, I called again just now. My CM put me on hold to ask Guest Services about my reservation (2 rooms @ GF, 7/18-7/26) She came back and said that Guest Services said that yes the NBA is at GF, but they aren’t taking over the entire resort. We are expected to stay at the GF . All I can figure is since they’re keeping the restaurant’s and shops open, they’d move us into the main building? And close off the rest for NBA?


----------



## JPM4

Got an email from my Dreams TA stating same as most that once they confirm my reservation on Monday I’ll be moved to a dvc resort. We are YC so very curious where we wind up. Dates are 8/7-8/10


----------



## lor

princesscinderella said:


> I have not gotten the park booking email.  I have complementary tickets on my account from our failed RoTR opening weekend breakdown craziness. I have 4 dvc trips planned between now and January.  I got the dining email two days after they started sending them to everyone else.  Maybe I’m on the delayed email list .


I haven’t got an email about park reservations either


----------



## babydoll65

Is there anywhere "offical" that states booking park reservations can only be done from your browser (not the app)? Trying to explain this to a few friends going but their travel agents are telling them otherwise


----------



## mcmry5

Please join me in my twisted line of thinking here about the time the park reservation system is opening. They did not specify a time, and tweets from people “in the know” suggested 7 am EST. Then Carlye Wisel updated her tweet to say that it might be later than that.
Perhaps they didn’t give a specific time because they don’t want people all logging in at once to overload the system and they are *actually *going to do what they used to do with old FP+ reservations and release it in the middle of the night. Then people would “discover it” as they wake up.... Which means I need to stay up all night Sunday night!! Right?!


----------



## one_cat

I’m very interested in ADRs.  With only 3 weeks until the parks open it doesn’t hive much time to fix their IT problems.  It would be good for people to know whether they need to pack a sack lunch before going into MK.


----------



## Llama mama

JPM4 said:


> Got an email from my Dreams TA stating same as most that once they confirm my reservation on Monday I’ll be moved to a dvc resort. We are YC so very curious where we wind up. Dates are 8/7-8/10


Please post once you find out .


----------



## kylenne

Me trying to catch up on this thread from yesterday afternoon while trying to figure out what in Sam Hill we want to do for 2 whole weeks in May of 2021 (just in case) like


----------



## crayon3448

On 6/28, can we book for all of 2021 or is it only until 9/26?


----------



## Anthony Vito

MrsSmith07 said:


> Based on this, I called again just now. My CM put me on hold to ask Guest Services about my reservation (2 rooms @ GF, 7/18-7/26) She came back and said that Guest Services said that yes the NBA is at GF, but they aren’t taking over the entire resort. We are expected to stay at the GF . All I can figure is since they’re keeping the restaurant’s and shops open, they’d move us into the main building? And close off the rest for NBA?


Well then I can add Grand Floridian to my "list" of acceptable switches  .  I know there's a lot of consternation over resorts people are "okay" with and not.  For us, I do have a mental list of what we'd be okay with and we've been debating them.  That's less to say we're above any resorts, and more because, for us, for a resort-centric trip in the dead heat of August, there are certain things that are important to us.  That was why we tried to book at Yacht and Beach (and even doubled up to try to ensure our chance at Stormalong - go figure - and to make sure we didn't get caught with a reservation that didn't work).

There are still a lot of questions for this trip, chief among them the state of the pandemic and any potential travel restrictions associated therewith.  For us, if there are going to be all of the "modified experiences," and we're paying as much as we are, we need to make sure we're good with it.  So, for example, we've discussed that we're good with staying at Riviera - not ideal as far as the pool goes (stayed 4 nights in February), but the Skyliner is the big one there and we loved the rooms.  We would be good with Jambo House, but with opening unknown there, we are debating Kidani.  Normally we are hesitant (and have never stayed) because of the distance from resorts.  That seems less important currently, so now it's in play.  These are the examples on how we're approaching this.  We're trying to build the possibilities and evaluate based on such.  For us, it's not a situation that "we'd be pissed" if they do X, but we certainly could be disappointed and decide that it's just not in the cards this time and "screw you Covid, you suck."


----------



## tinkerhon

Mit88 said:


> I have a feeling we’re going to see some rare characters posing and walking around the parks.



Barney might still be available to rent


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MrsSmith07 said:


> Based on this, I called again just now. My CM put me on hold to ask Guest Services about my reservation (2 rooms @ GF, 7/18-7/26) She came back and said that Guest Services said that yes the NBA is at GF, but they aren’t taking over the entire resort. We are expected to stay at the GF . All I can figure is since they’re keeping the restaurant’s and shops open, they’d move us into the main building? And close off the rest for NBA?



I can't see any way that they would be able to relocate all booked guests from the outer buildings into the main building. There just wouldn't be enough rooms.


----------



## tinkerhon

brockash said:


> Lol...well that's your opinion.  Everyone, even those who don't share the same as you are able to have their own opinion.  Sure, some book value simply for the lower rate, however some have other reasons and preferences too.  Perhaps they really dislike sprawling large resorts which can be a real pain to navigate and deal with...especially with kids/ppl. less mobile.  Perhaps they had their heart on a theme of a different resort, maybe they really wanted to the skyliner, or dislike the food at the other resorts etc.  Whatever their reason; it's valid.  Don't get me wrong; if the booked resort isn't open; I'm definitely happy to hear Disney's doing what they can to take care of their guests, but that doesn't mean someone still can't be disappointed that they're not goinv to be able to stay where they chose.  There will certainly be others who will be elated to get to stay at a more expensive resort, but both opinions are valid.



For us, there is also some sentimental value - might sound weird to some ....


----------



## SaintsManiac

crayon3448 said:


> On 6/28, can we book for all of 2021 or is it only until 9/26?



until 9/26


----------



## randumb0

babydoll65 said:


> Is there anywhere "offical" that states booking park reservations can only be done from your browser (not the app)? Trying to explain this to a few friends going but their travel agents are telling them otherwise



Where did you hear that? I've read Disney's official page and I didn't see that. Maybe I missed it.


----------



## MrsSmith07

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I can't see any way that they would be able to relocate all booked guests from the outer buildings into the main building. There just wouldn't be enough rooms.



Maybe we don’t stay there, but it’s by far the most information I’ve been given to this point. Like I told someone on the Resort Change post, I’m not holding my breath, but it would be nice to stay at my original resort.


----------



## JessicaW1234

JPM4 said:


> Got an email from my Dreams TA stating same as most that once they confirm my reservation on Monday I’ll be moved to a dvc resort. We are YC so very curious where we wind up. Dates are 8/7-8/10


Do you know if everyone is supposed to "confirm their reservation" in order to get moved or did you get an email telling you to do that? Also have an August stay


----------



## JPM4

JessicaW1234 said:


> Do you know if everyone is supposed to "confirm their reservation" in order to get moved or did you get an email telling you to do that? Also have an August stay


Back about 2/3 weeks ago Dreams emailed and asked if we were planning on still going. I responded yes so I’m guessing that’s what they meant by confirm this week.


----------



## rpb718

Monday morning is going to be epic.  I'll have to make sure tomorrow I have a bunch of different browser software (IE/Edge, Chrome, Safari, etc.) installed/updated on my machine and have all cookies and files cleared out.  I'd hate to be using one only to find out their changes work better on something else I don't have.


----------



## babydoll65

randumb0 said:


> Where did you hear that? I've read Disney's official page and I didn't see that. Maybe I missed it.


It's been posted many times here but too many pages back


----------



## Marionnette

RamblingMad said:


> Go watch season 4 of Legends of Tomorrow.  It will make you laugh. It's so over the top ridiculous.
> 
> The going line is that cases are going up because we're testing more.  Here in AZ that isn't really true.  And our governor is finally wearing a mask.
> 
> I'm afraid AZ will be added to the list of states that will have to quarantine going to FL.


My sister’s employer has added AZ to their “restricted travel” list, along with FL, AL, LA, NC and SC. Anyone traveling to those states will have to do a 14-day quarantine using their own PTO before returning to work.

Ironically, she lives in NJ.


----------



## randumb0

Any idea how many days you can book if you're not staying in a disney hotel?


----------



## JacknSally

babydoll65 said:


> Is there anywhere "offical" that states booking park reservations can only be done from your browser (not the app)? Trying to explain this to a few friends going but their travel agents are telling them otherwise



*This is what I was emailed from my TA.*

*"Park Reservations are made in your My Disney Experience account. The initial reservation MUST be made on the website, modifications can be made through the App."

I have seen the website-only booking reported in other places but interestingly didn't see anything about it specifically on Disney's pages.*


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I was just pondering this over.  What if the park reservation information tab goes away and a new option in MDE appears for only those who are entitled to actually  book their park reservations Monday?  That's probably giving way too much credit, but if it does turn out to be 60 days or for all of 2020, it would presumably be less likely that the system would crash if the option to gain access isn't even available for later dates.  That assumes that it isn't going to be thru September 2021 all at once. Again, I think that's optimistic given that you could get pretty far into both the fastpass and ADR system before you were restricted from proceeding, but it's a new tab, so maybe?


----------



## RamblingMad

rpb718 said:


> Monday morning is going to be epic.  I'll have to make sure tomorrow I have a bunch of different browser software (IE/Edge, Chrome, Safari, etc.) installed/updated on my machine and have all cookies and files cleared out.  I'd hate to be using one only to find out their changes work better on something else I don't have.



How close you live to their servers might make more of a difference.  Of course, I expect they have servers located around the US.


----------



## kylenne

tinkerhon said:


> Barney might still be available to rent



I’ll sneak my Tiana cosplay in, knock twice on the Tangled toilets and that’ll be the password


----------



## one_cat

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I was just pondering this over.  What if the park reservation information tab goes away and a new option in MDE appears for only those who are entitled to actually  book their park reservations Monday?  That's probably giving way too much credit, but if it does turn out to be 60 days or for all of 2020, it would presumably be less likely that the system would crash if the option to gain access isn't even available for later dates.  That assumes that it isn't going to be thru September 2021 all at once. Again, I think that's optimistic given that you could get pretty far into both the fastpass and ADR system before you were restricted from proceeding, but it's a new tab, so maybe?


They could still crash the app from the number of logins.  In addition all those people without the link would navigate around trying to find the link further jamming the system then they would jam the phone lines trying to get help.


----------



## Jothmas

The number of people trying to reserve a particular park day will be limited to the number of people in the resorts who have tickets, but it will be further reduced to the number of eligible people who are even aware that something is happening on Monday. I have received no communication from Disney. We don’t know how many unfortunate but eligible people will not be on the system on Monday because they didn’t know about it. It could be a big percentage.


----------



## constanze

Jothmas said:


> The number of people trying to reserve a particular park day will be limited to the number of people in the resorts who have tickets, but it will be further reduced to the number of eligible people who are even aware that something is happening on Monday. I have received no communication from Disney. We don’t know how many unfortunate but eligible people will not be on the system on Monday because they didn’t know about it. It could be a big percentage.


I really do believe those of us on the disboards are in the minority---we seem to be a rare breed. My real world friends think I'm crazy


----------



## RamblingMad

constanze said:


> I really do believe those of us on the disboards are in the minority---we seem to be a rare breed. My real world friends think I'm crazy



I read classic Hellblazer every night to put myself to sleep.  But I'm not crazy.

If you can't log on tomorrow because of work or because you don't know, then you might end up finding your Disney vacation consists of pool days and days at EPCOT.  I'm sure this is going to result in a lot of people calling up this week to cancel.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Jothmas said:


> The number of people trying to reserve a particular park day will be limited to the number of people in the resorts who have tickets, but it will be further reduced to the number of eligible people who are even aware that something is happening on Monday. I have received no communication from Disney. We don’t know how many unfortunate but eligible people will not be on the system on Monday because they didn’t know about it. It could be a big percentage.


I like your way of thinking... I keep thinking this too but then I keep seeing the pages fill this thread and start doubting again!!


----------



## disneyfan150

constanze said:


> I really do believe those of us on the disboards are in the minority---we seem to be a rare breed. My real world friends think I'm crazy


We are crazy in a good way!


----------



## RamblingMad

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I like your way of thinking... I keep thinking this too but then I keep seeing the pages fill this thread and start doubting again!!



Don't doubt again.  Take a deep breath and chill.  My Apple watch keeps telling me I need to breathe more.  I find it rather annoying.  But I can't be bothered to turn it off.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

babydoll65 said:


> Is there anywhere "offical" that states booking park reservations can only be done from your browser (not the app)? Trying to explain this to a few friends going but their travel agents are telling them otherwise



The official Disney email says to log into the MDE webpage.  .eu for me, but it should be the same for the .com site.


----------



## constanze

RamblingMad said:


> I read classic Hellblazer every night to put myself to sleep.  But I'm not crazy.


I was drinking water and literally just did a spit take...


----------



## OKWFan88

My biggest fear is not being able to reserve one park day come Monday. We have rented DVC points for 4 days in mid July and have an AP for me and a 5 day ticket for other guest linked in MDE... I know there are no guarantees but gosh darn, I would hope that people who have a hotel reservation that's paid for, and have tickets that are paid for, would be able to get some type of guarantee. But I get it, we are in a different time right now. Just gives me anxiety that we've spent a ton of money and have no guarantees that we will get in the parks.


----------



## RamblingMad

constanze said:


> I was drinking water and literally just did a spit take...



Just received vol 7 and 8 in the mail.  I started with Mike Carey when it was still coming out each month.  That comic store is now closed.

Anyway, Hellblazer cheers me up.


----------



## RWinNOLA

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I was just pondering this over.  What if the park reservation information tab goes away and a new option in MDE appears for only those who are entitled to actually  book their park reservations Monday?  That's probably giving way too much credit, but if it does turn out to be 60 days or for all of 2020, it would presumably be less likely that the system would crash if the option to gain access isn't even available for later dates.  That assumes that it isn't going to be thru September 2021 all at once. Again, I think that's optimistic given that you could get pretty far into both the fastpass and ADR system before you were restricted from proceeding, but it's a new tab, so maybe?



Right.  But if that is the case, why doesn’t Disney just come out and say it.  It’s a really easy clarification.  It’s been over 24 hours since the my made the confusing announcement about park reservations and certainly the question about being able to book through 9/21 has been brought to their attention.  

The fact that they haven’t addressed it make me think that the plan is that everyone wi to reservations thru 9/21 will be able to book.  Otherwise, Disney is more oblivious and lazy than I could ever have imagined.


----------



## Aug2020distrip

RWinNOLA said:


> Right.  But if that is the case, why doesn’t Disney just come out and say it.  It’s a really easy clarification.  It’s been over 24 hours since the my made the confusing announcement about park reservations and certainly the question about being able to book through 9/21 has been brought to their attention.
> 
> The fact that they haven’t addressed it make me think that the plan is that everyone wi to reservations thru 9/21 will be able to book.  Otherwise, Disney is more oblivious and lazy than I could ever have imagined.


What I find interesting is that it’s the same date that our passes were automatically extended to.
In a way, I wonder if it’s to give “first dibs” to people who have had a trip cancelled since March. Kind of a way to ensure you get a spot until your ticket expires.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

RWinNOLA said:


> Right.  But if that is the case, why doesn’t Disney just come out and say it.  It’s a really easy clarification.  It’s been over 24 hours since the my made the confusing announcement about park reservations and certainly the question about being able to book through 9/21 has been brought to their attention.
> 
> The fact that they haven’t addressed it make me think that the plan is that everyone wi to reservations thru 9/21 will be able to book.  Otherwise, Disney is more oblivious and lazy than I could ever have imagined.



I assume they open the system at once to give all those that have resort reservations and/or tickets the first choice of parks. First they serve their costumers who have already put some money down. 
After those costumers have their parks locked in, and their rooms, then they start selling new reservations, if there is availability left. 

It makes sense to me, to keep the existing costumers happy and at a later time worry about future costumers.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## jbreen2010

I really hope everyone with tickets through the end of the year doesn’t have to log online at 7am on Monday to book their park reservations. There’s no way their site can handle it. I am going in July and got an email telling me to log on and reserve them. I would have hoped they would do this on a 60 or 90 day rolling window.


----------



## Miffy

Randy Miller said:


> Well, lol, you might get AK every day of your trip then you can spread the waiting out!


That wouldn't be so bad. DAK is my favorite park. Yet . . . I love the other 3 too!


----------



## RamblingMad

jbreen2010 said:


> I really hope everyone with tickets through the end of the year doesn’t have to log online at 7am on Monday to book their park reservations. There’s no way their site can handle it. I am going in July and got an email telling me to log on and reserve them. I would have hoped they would do this on a 60 or 90 day rolling window.



You'd think they'd do that, but Disney isn't known for their exceptional IT.  Good luck.


----------



## one_cat

I_love_Cruising said:


> I assume they open the system at once to give all those that have resort reservations and/or tickets the first choice of parks. First they serve their costumers who have already put some money down.
> After those costumers have their parks locked in, and their rooms, then they start selling new reservations, if there is availability left.
> 
> It makes sense to me, to keep the existing costumers happy and at a later time worry about future costumers.


The “if there is availability left” clause is what is giving so many people heartburn.  There are a lot of people, especially DVC owners who have a room but no park tickets.


----------



## Ariel 1715

jbreen2010 said:


> I really hope everyone with tickets through the end of the year doesn’t have to log online at 7am on Monday to book their park reservations. There’s no way their site can handle it. I am going in July and got an email telling me to log on and reserve them. I would have hoped they would do this on a 60 or 90 day rolling window.


I just confirmed with a cast member that it will be anyone with a park ticket and hotel thru 9/26/21 but they do not have a starting time. Anytime after 7am est


----------



## skeeter31

Ariel 1715 said:


> I just confirmed with a cast member that it will be anyone with a park ticket and hotel thru 9/26/21 but they do not have a starting time. Anytime after 7am est


Unfortunately people have been told both ways by phone and chat CMs over the past 2 days. We won’t know for certain until Monday morning.


----------



## constanze

Ariel 1715 said:


> I just confirmed with a cast member that it will be anyone with a park ticket and hotel thru 9/26/21 but they do not have a starting time. Anytime after 7am est


If anyone ever watched Jimmy Fallon when the puppies predict the Super Bowl champs? It will be something like that Monday morning...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274461334785216512



The word "cavalcade" definitely just saw a spike on Google


----------



## one_cat

jbreen2010 said:


> I really hope everyone with tickets through the end of the year doesn’t have to log online at 7am on Monday to book their park reservations. There’s no way their site can handle it. I am going in July and got an email telling me to log on and reserve them. I would have hoped they would do this on a 60 or 90 day rolling window.


If I was in charge I would have started with two weeks just to exercise the system and make sure those with the very earliest reservations were taken care of.  At work we call this a pilot flag.  It makes me think IT didn’t build one of these in and now it is too late.  So they are going to turn it on for everybody and cross their fingers.  The cynic in me says they have limited their communication to limit the load as well.  I hope that is not true.  This whole thing has the feel of an IT effort in trouble and out of control.


----------



## Marionnette

randumb0 said:


> Any idea how many days you can book if you're not staying in a disney hotel?


When you’re able to access the park reservation system, you will be able to book as many park days as you have on your tickets. If you are an AP holder, the maximum that you can book at one time is only 3 if you are not staying in a Disney hotel or one of the preferred offsite hotels.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274461334785216512



If they bring the old double decker character bus back to Epcot I'm gonna lose what's left of my mind!


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> Do you think you many be able to get any concrete info on Monday and if only 2020 reservations will be open to book Parks or is it wide open through 2021?


I've been asking about this, because there communication has been somewhat ambiguous to say the least. The "official" answer seems to be that park reservations will be available Monday for days through 9/26/21, but neither I nor anyone else I've talked to can nail that down for certain. Unless Disney comes out with more communication tomorrow, I think the only way we'll know will be folks checking on Monday morning.


----------



## Marionnette

kylenne said:


> If they bring the old double decker character bus back to Epcot I'm gonna lose what's left of my mind!


I think they were sold to some entrepreneurs in Wildwood, NJ.

http://wildwoodvideoarchive.com/a-little-disney-comes-to-wildwood/


----------



## vinotinto

Hoodie said:


> Park reservations are only available online, correct? Not via phone call? What about the app?
> 
> Trying Monday but fully expecting to see Stitch. I actually have Tuesday off so if all else fails, at least I can click refresh all day Tuesday.


This is my plan as well. I will check Monday morning, but if it's the Stitch-Donald-Orbit-Goofy-and-who-knows-what-else-show, I will take time from the beach vacation (sorry, kids, no surfing today!) and get it done.


----------



## LSUmiss

jarestel said:


> With all the back and forth over which resorts one would qualify as "acceptable", I have to say, I'm good with any WDW resort, especially in these trying times. For those who can't be happy if they are not in a certain resort, I see cancellations as a reasonable alternative.


Agreed...since Disney is free & all...oh wait


----------



## nkosiek

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The word "cavalcade" definitely just saw a spike on Google


Ohh, we saw the cavalcade when the cancelled the MVMCP Parade due to fownpours the one night last year. Cute, sure, but not worth standing around for.


----------



## casaya95

LSUmiss said:


> Agreed...since Disney is free & all...oh wait


This. We paid for POP because there are two queen beds. Trying to cram 4 adults into anything less into that (looking at you SSR) even at POP prices isn't cool.


----------



## Gus_Gus

Being optimistic about Monday Morning, in IT there is a "Load" test that is performed on systems before going live to know if the system would be able to handle large capacities. It is interesting to note that as of now with all of the announcements that are trickling in from Disney in the last couple of days, there has not been any outages or lag times on the system.


----------



## dtrain

I’m sure whatever the process is, things will go smoothly.


----------



## Randy Miller

jarestel said:


> With all the back and forth over which resorts one would qualify as "acceptable", I have to say, I'm good with any WDW resort, especially in these trying times. For those who can't be happy if they are not in a certain resort, I see cancellations as a reasonable alternative.


But see, normally we wouldn’t have to cancel. We could have our “acceptable” resort ( and at 500.00+ a room, I think we should be allowed to say “acceptable ”) As frequent DW travelers, we have our preferences and for certain reasons. If I’m paying 500.00 plus bucks a night for a room because I chose a certain thing about thst specific resort, I think I can look for an “acceptable” alternative. If I would have wanted a value or moderate, I would have selected it originally. And yeah, I will cancel. Because I’m not that “desperate” to go, especially if it’s not the vacation I originally chose. I will just wait for it to open up again.


----------



## CastAStone

Meanwhile, news from Tallahassee...


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> Meanwhile, news from Tallahassee...


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> As of yesterday, they officially were only allowing modifications for departures through 7/11, however the CMs (at least those in Guest Services) do have the technical ability to modify arrivals and departures beyond that. If you get a really nice CM, they might help you out, but it's far from a guarantee (and they'll probably send you to Guest Services first). Official policy is no modifications for departures after 7/11 right now.


 Guest services kindly modified my July 7th through 16th.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Katrina Y said:


> Guest services kindly modified my July 7th through 16th.


From where to where?


----------



## Katrina Y

Carol Jackson said:


> From where to where?


I was already staying at the Cabins, but she moved me to July 11th to 20th and refunded my park hopper.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Funfire240 said:


> I have been trying to find this out over and over too for our September trip.  One time I called and all I was told then was to see guest services if that happens. I’m waiting to see what happens Monday with reservations



I was told last year when we used the four park, four day magic that it is literally just entering a park four times. Technically you could do two parks in one day, it would take two days off of your total, or you could do MK four times. Last year we did AK twice and skipped HS due to crowds and didn’t have any issues. It’s really just a marketing tag line attached to four single day admission tickets, from my understanding.


----------



## Raggou

Reaasons why you should cancel



Randy Miller said:


> But see, normally we wouldn’t have to cancel. We could have our “acceptable” resort ( and at 500.00+ a room, I think we should be allowed to say “acceptable ”) As frequent DW travelers, we have our preferences and for certain reasons. If I’m paying 500.00 plus bucks a night for a room because I chose a certain thing about thst specific resort, I think I can look for an “acceptable” alternative. If I would have wanted a value or moderate, I would have selected it originally. And yeah, I will cancel. Because I’m not that “desperate” to go, especially if it’s not the vacation I originally chose. I will just wait for it to open up again.




So cancel?

I think any future moaning about this is irrelevant.

Could be your Favorite Ride/Resort/Dining doesn't matter.* Expect it NOT to happen. *

This should be made clear. Your vacation *WILL NOT GO AS PLANNED. PERIOD. *

If your not cool with that. Cancel.

Not What I want but what Disney has all but said at this point.

Edit: Its really not a popular opinion but its the reality and needs to be stated.
If you cant be EXTREMELY ABSURDLY FLEXIBLE its a bad time to go. Not saying this is how it "should be" just the clear reality.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


>



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The ballet birds are my happy place...


----------



## babydoll65

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> The ballet birds are my happy place...


That part of the show always makes me tear up


----------



## SaintsManiac

babydoll65 said:


> That part of the show always makes me tear up




Every. Single. Time.


----------



## tlmadden73

Raggou said:


> Reaasons why you should cancel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cancel?
> 
> I think any future moaning about this is irrelevant.
> 
> Could be your Favorite Ride/Resort/Dining doesn't matter.* Expect it NOT to happen. *
> 
> This should be made clear. Your vacation *WILL NOT GO AS PLANNED. PERIOD. *
> 
> If your not cool with that. Cancel.
> 
> Not What I want but what Disney has all but said at this point.
> 
> Edit: Its really not a popular opinion but its the reality and needs to be stated.
> If you cant be EXTREMELY ABSURDLY FLEXIBLE its a bad time to go. Not saying this is how it "should be" just the clear reality.


Ya . basically Disney wants to be open but doesn't WANT to be full (for safety and PR reasons). If they don't want to be full, then probably demand will exceed capacity. If demand exceeds capacity Disney isn't going to go out of its way to get people to come .. so the things that make Disney "special" and were perhaps a "selling point" to a WDW vacation are just going to be left behind for now -- no park hoppers, no fireworks, attractions will be closed, limited capacity at restaurants, etc. ... inflexible planning, etc.

Honestly -- it just seems like a Disney VACATION isn't really in the cards this year, but instead just treating it like a local Six Flags -- a planned day trip or two to experience the parks (if you are in the area, live local or a day's drive away), it could be fun with the severely reduced crowds.  

Honestly, at this point, I'd rather go to Legoland or Universal with the kids since they aren't requiring the complexity of reservations. 

At this point, I personally am just not sure it is worth planning and "wasting" a ticket to go for such a reduced and inflexible experience. And if they are planning on having this type of experience for rest of 2020 ..no guarantee that January 1, 2021 will be back to normal.


----------



## kylenne

nkosiek said:


> Ohh, we saw the cavalcade when the cancelled the MVMCP Parade due to fownpours the one night last year. Cute, sure, but not worth standing around for.



I was at that one, it was the first Xmas party last year. I loved it from a parks geek perspective because afaik that’s the first time they ever did a holiday party version of a Rainy Day Cavalcade.

For these that are coming I think the key to remember is they don’t want anything that will draw too much of a crowd because of distancing. Maybe a shorter and slightly less lame version of the dance party parade.


----------



## Hoodie

SaintsManiac said:


>


This makes more sense.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hoodie said:


> This makes more sense.




Yep it does. Singing is a major virus spreader.


----------



## michellej47

Ariel 1715 said:


> I just confirmed with a cast member that it will be anyone with a park ticket and hotel thru 9/26/21 but they do not have a starting time. Anytime after 7am est



My trip isn't until November and I got the email to make my park ressies on Monday.


----------



## Randy Miller

Raggou said:


> Reaasons why you should cancel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cancel?
> 
> I think any future moaning about this is irrelevant.
> 
> Could be your Favorite Ride/Resort/Dining doesn't matter.* Expect it NOT to happen. *
> 
> This should be made clear. Your vacation *WILL NOT GO AS PLANNED. PERIOD. *
> 
> If your not cool with that. Cancel.
> 
> Not What I want but what Disney has all but said at this point.
> 
> Edit: Its really not a popular opinion but its the reality and needs to be stated.
> If you cant be EXTREMELY ABSURDLY FLEXIBLE its a bad time to go. Not saying this is how it "should be" just the clear reality.


And I agree. I said I would cancel. I’m just stating my opinion. Not all of us are “flexible” about being willing to stay anywhere “just to have a resort” but, since Disney is offering to change people, I want to wait to see what their offer is. If I do not find it “acceptable” trust me, I will cancel. I’m just not going to sell out my standards for a vacation that I paid for to “be happy to be on property”.  It’s Disney World lol, not Monaco . I can cancel, rebook or go any other time


----------



## AmberMV

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya . basically Disney wants to be open but doesn't WANT to be full (for safety and PR reasons). If they don't want to be full, then probably demand will exceed capacity. If demand exceeds capacity Disney isn't going to go out of its way to get people to come .. so the things that make Disney "special" and were perhaps a "selling point" to a WDW vacation are just going to be left behind for now -- no park hoppers, no fireworks, attractions will be closed, limited capacity at restaurants, etc. ... inflexible planning, etc.
> 
> Honestly -- it just seems like a Disney VACATION isn't really in the cards this year, but instead just treating it like a local Six Flags -- a planned day trip or two to experience the parks (if you are in the area, live local or a day's drive away), it could be fun with the severely reduced crowds.
> 
> Honestly, at this point, I'd rather go to Legoland or Universal with the kids since they aren't requiring the complexity of reservations.
> 
> At this point, I personally am just not sure it is worth planning and "wasting" a ticket to go for such a reduced and inflexible experience. And if they are planning on having this type of experience for rest of 2020 ..no guarantee that January 1, 2021 will be back to normal.


If I:
1. Didn't live local
2. Didn't already have an AP

There is no way I'd be visiting Disney anytime soon.  Definitely would not take the uncertainty of a flight, definitely would not use a non-AP ticket on visiting.  This will not be what anyone remembers Disney being, and Disney is finally being pretty clear about this.  Plus with the current county mandates AND Disney mandates if you are not used to wearing a mask in FL's summer climate and try to plan your day to the T like we all used to you *WILL* be disappointed. If you go into it with expectations of previous Disney trips you *WILL* be disappointed.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

one_cat said:


> They could still crash the app from the number of logins.  In addition all those people without the link would navigate around trying to find the link further jamming the system then they would jam the phone lines trying to get help.


That's why I am an end user and not an IT person, LOL!  Makes sense.  I figured that it would crash the phone lines, but I wasn't worried about that.  Selfish.


----------



## Ariel 1715

michellej47 said:


> My trip isn't until November and I got the email to make my park ressies on Monday.


Yes, according to the 3 cast members I spoke with you should be able to make your reservations sometime on Monday. They said they don't know exact time they will open. Sometime after 7


----------



## bffer

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> The word "cavalcade" definitely just saw a spike on Google


I was the co-editor of my college literary magazine, "The Cavalcade." That is forever how I associate that word.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like they just aren't bringing back the equity staff yet.


----------



## jennyq87

JacknSally said:


> *We were able to do a night at OKW and a night at SSR with some DVC friends last fall, and we really loved OKW! It's a beautiful property, and we were blown away by the studio we had! It was great. We did not really enjoy SSR, but it wasn't the worst stay we've had.
> 
> For us personally, our disappointment right now is just that we decided to splurge on POFQ for several reasons - bucket list resort, going at Christmastime, 5th wedding anniversary, treating ourselves after losing DH’s mom in February. We’re also thinking this might be our last WDW trip for a while. We waffled back and forth before booking because of the cost of POFQ. We were just going to book at All Star Movies (which we love) but decided to pay the extra this time for this resort specifically. We were also hoping there might be a discount released for our dates as we got closer. We also "knew" we could downgrade to ASMo as a fall back if we got closer to our trip and things were tight. So we’re kind of bummed now that we’re paying garden view POFQ rates to not be at POFQ at all, and there's no fall back option to bring down our trip costs other than "don't go".
> 
> Trust me, we fully understand getting a DVC room at POFQ rates is a great deal! We just aren't personally interested in most of the DVC resorts. Even knowing we enjoyed OKW when we stayed there in August, we wouldn't choose to stay there again. Because we're at the top of our budget (especially now with furloughs) we won't be requesting a specific move, so we'll take what Disney gives us.
> 
> Had we been booked at ASMo again, though, we wouldn't be disappointed at all by getting moved. But, it is what it is. No way we could've known all of this would be the reality when we booked back in January! We'll see what Disney says Monday and go from there.  *



The lobby at POFQ at Christmastime is SO beautiful! So sorry you’re missing it  I think people assume that more expensive room = better room and that’s just not the case for everyone.


----------



## glocker

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274499705196761088


This is what I don't get...and it's infuriating. Disney has had more than 3 months to get this right. THREE MONTHS! Everything is a bungle. I shared the "good news" with my wife tonight and we both thought how odd to have Festival of the Lion King, which has singing, and a crowded indoor space. Basic logic should tell you that this is not the smartest decision. NOW they reverse course. WHO IS MAKING THESE DECISIONS?  And why weren't they made months ago?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Do any of the data/numbers people want to take a shot at determining if people going in July and August are going to be disappointed or pleasantly surprised by park availability on Monday? Are there more people with resort reservations and tickets than space on any given day or is the reverse true?


----------



## Sandisw

glocker said:


> This is what I don't get...and it's infuriating. Disney has had more than 3 months to get this right. THREE MONTHS! Everything is a bungle. I shared the "good news" with my wife tonight and we both thought how odd to have Festival of the Lion King, which has singing, and a crowded indoor space. Basic logic should tell you that this is not the smartest decision. NOW they reverse course. WHO IS MAKING THESE DECISIONS?  And why weren't they made months ago?



It is possible it was on the list in error..not that it was changed.  So, I think whoever was doing the proofreading messed up...not that Disney  decided it after it went out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

glocker said:


> This is what I don't get...and it's infuriating. Disney has had more than 3 months to get this right. THREE MONTHS! Everything is a bungle. I shared the "good news" with my wife tonight and we both thought how odd to have Festival of the Lion King, which has singing, and a crowded indoor space. Basic logic should tell you that this is not the smartest decision. NOW they reverse course. WHO IS MAKING THESE DECISIONS?  And why weren't they made months ago?



I would think it was simply a website error. Happens all the time with them.


----------



## Sandisw

WonderlandisReality said:


> Do any of the data/numbers people want to take a shot at determining if people going in July and August are going to be disappointed or pleasantly surprised by park availability on Monday? Are there more people with resort reservations and tickets than space on any given day or is the reverse true?



I can tell you DVC bookings are down. By how much, I don’t know...but even in summer, things are slim pickings within 60 days. Now, lots of choices...even the hard to get rooms!

i am more worried about getting each park once vs getting something each day.


----------



## michellej47

Removed


----------



## glocker

Sandisw said:


> It is possible it was on the list in error..not that it was changed.  So, I think whoever was doing the proofreading messed up...not that Disney  decided it after it went out.


As a high school English teacher, the fact that they don't proofread irks me even more. For a company that is as brand conscious as Disney, to let these mistakes of communication continue to happen is inconceivable.


----------



## Sandisw

glocker said:


> As a high school English teacher, the fact that they don't proofread irks me even more. For a company that is as brand conscious as Disney, to let these mistakes of communication continue to happen is inconceivable.



On that I agree. But I know things are hectic and not back to full staff...so I give them some leeway right now.

Although I do think the entire resorts info is lacking.


----------



## chicagoshannon

WonderlandisReality said:


> Do any of the data/numbers people want to take a shot at determining if people going in July and August are going to be disappointed or pleasantly surprised by park availability on Monday? Are there more people with resort reservations and tickets than space on any given day or is the reverse true?


I think the people going in July and August will be fine.  I"m a little nervous about those of us in September and later because the DVC resorts are pretty full starting then so they'll have to open up the resort sides of the hotels.


----------



## kylenne

AmberMV said:


> If I:
> 1. Didn't live local
> 2. Didn't already have an AP
> 
> There is no way I'd be visiting Disney anytime soon.  Definitely would not take the uncertainty of a flight, definitely would not use a non-AP ticket on visiting.  This will not be what anyone remembers Disney being, and Disney is finally being pretty clear about this.  Plus with the current county mandates AND Disney mandates if you are not used to wearing a mask in FL's summer climate and try to plan your day to the T like we all used to you *WILL* be disappointed. If you go into it with expectations of previous Disney trips you *WILL* be disappointed.



I agree tbh. I booked Labor Day mostly because I’m going out of my gourd at work and my mental health severely needs a break, but I’ve been enough that I really don’t mind reductions or restrictions, and I welcome going with the flow. My AP got extended, and everything I booked is fully refundable up to the last minute in case things down in FL are zombie apocalypse levels of bad in Sept. I’m also going solo and don’t have small children or family to think about.

Don’t mean to judge or cast aspersions on folks but I’m seeing a lot of understandably stressed out people in these various threads that really _ought_ to cancel and aren’t, likely due to sunk cost fallacies. It’s a personal decision everyone has to make but I have to wonder if it’s really worth the agita I see some people getting over all this. If I felt as strongly as some folks about some of this stuff it really wouldn’t be to me.


----------



## MMSM

jennyq87 said:


> The lobby at POFQ at Christmastime is SO beautiful! So sorry you’re missing it  I think people assume that more expensive room = better room and that’s just not the case for everyone.


I’m so sorry if I missed something. Do they know that POFQ is closed in December?


----------



## JacknSally

MMSM said:


> I’m so sorry if I missed something. Do they know that POFQ is closed in December?



* Jennyq87 was responding to my post! I'm currently booked at POFQ for 12/1-12/5. As of now, my TA is saying they are only planning to have DVC available and we'll find out Monday which DVC resort we're being moved to.*


----------



## chicagoshannon

JacknSally said:


> * Jennyq87 was responding to my post! I'm currently booked at POFQ for 12/1-12/5. As of now, my TA is saying they are only planning to have DVC available and we'll find out Monday which DVC resort we're being moved to.*


I know that's what your TA said. I do have to say DVC is pretty full starting in September.  Disney doesn't own enough rooms to move people to.  I think if anything we'll find out on Monday that more than DVC will be open.  There just isn't the rooms  to move people to!  I would guess it will be deluxe resorts attached to DVC.  However, I don't think they'll be telling people with trips in December where/if they'll be moved because a lot can change by then.

 I think people booked in July and possibly early August will find out on Monday.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Every. Single. Time.


It’s DS’ favorite. He is literally watching lion king right now. I just told DH, I don’t care about anything else b/c DS loves fotlk & it’ll be open & that I caught up here .
I get it, but it’s still back to the craziness that Disney keeps making communication errors.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sandisw said:


> It is possible it was on the list in error..not that it was changed.  So, I think whoever was doing the proofreading messed up...not that Disney  decided it after it went out.


That’s still unacceptable honestly.


----------



## Devil13

As a Platinum AP holder from the Boson area, Not happy with the lack of park hopping, etc. but whatever. We have reservations for the end of August in Club Level at Destiny Tower. I know the NBA will most likely be there and I’ll have to be moved.

If I don’t like the hand I’m dealt and decide to bail, I assume that I’ll have to battle to get a refund of some sorts for my AP that has been essentially stripped of, what I believe, it’s most important benefits coupled with my Inability to use it (April and June trips cancelled).

I’m at the point where I don’t care anymore. I already have flights and will try to get park reservations on Monday just to see what happens,

Not really anyone’s fault, but this year of Disney has gone from excitement, to anticipation, to apathy in the course of about 2 weeks.

Still love the action of these boards though! Thanks everyone!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> That’s still unacceptable honestly.



Unfortunately this is the reality that people have to accept. Things will be goofed up, things will be changed on the fly. Things could get worse considering what’s going on in Florida right now. It’s really day to day at this point.


----------



## JacknSally

chicagoshannon said:


> I know that's what your TA said. I do have to say DVC is pretty full starting in September.  Disney doesn't own enough rooms to move people to.  I think if anything we'll find out on Monday that more than DVC will be open.  There just isn't the rooms  to move people to!  I would guess it will be deluxe resorts attached to DVC.  However, I don't think they'll be telling people with trips in December where/if they'll be moved because a lot can change by then.
> 
> I think people booked in July and possibly early August will find out on Monday.



*Yes, I said in a previous post that I was very surprised they're already talking about moving December reservations. I didn't expect it at this point, and it makes more sense to me as an outsider for them to wait on those until August or September.

I spoke with my TA a bit today; I asked her if Disney confirmed to them that POFQ will not open this year,or if there was a chance POFQ could actually open before December - and if so, could we have our POFQ room back at our current rate since they're planning to move us Monday. She said all they can go on right now is what Disney is telling them, and that's that as of now, their plan is to only open DVC & Fort Wilderness this year, but obviously anything could happen between now and then.

I was just passing on what I was told, since that's all anyone really has to go on until Disney actually comes out and says something.*


----------



## Oldnewfan

Anyone looking at these FL spikes, DeSantis walking back talk of numbers being testing alone and wondering if Disney may be thinking it may not happen? That with the FDH not recommending gathering of more than 50 in today's statement that the data may be stacking against the decision?


----------



## mickey0624

We have a trip planned for Aug7-17....looking forward to booking park reservations on Monday....Disney seems to be be putting all plans into motion and Desantis is insisting things will not be shut down again.

Please forgive me if this has been asked before....but with the numbers rising in Florida, what does everyone think is the likelihood that Disney may just scrap this whole plan and shut it all back down again until further notice. They definitely don't seem to be going in that direction but wondering if that is even a consideration.


----------



## kariyava

Anyone heard anything about Jedi training?


----------



## Oldnewfan

I personally think that they would never ever role things back and scrap the plans.....until they do.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mickey0624 said:


> We have a trip planned for Aug7-17....looking forward to booking park reservations on Monday....Disney seems to be be putting all plans into motion and Desantis is insisting things will not be shut down again.
> 
> Please forgive me if this has been asked before....but with the numbers rising in Florida, what does everyone think is the likelihood that Disney may just scrap this whole plan and shut it all back down again until further notice. They definitely don't seem to be going in that direction but wondering if that is even a consideration.



I think anything is possible at this point.


----------



## mickey0624

SaintsManiac said:


> I think anything is possible at this point.


Its just that Disney really seems to be moving full steam ahead at this point with rolling out the reservation system. I think it would brutal from a psychological standpoint for all if that happens to places.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> That’s still unacceptable honestly.



I agree. Disney has always had inaccuracies/conflicting info online (how many guests can return with rider switch is one that comes to mind.) Even just the existence of the moms panel ... but that’s a discussion for a different place and time.

I think they’re just rushing to push information out with limited manpower, likely still working remotely. But, it’s not an excuse because things have been wildly incorrect even when they’re working at typical capacity.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

I think that that train has left the station. They need to make money if they want to stay afloat. They aren't going to close until the governor forces them to.
That's exactly why they have that new disclaimer that we know we could get sick if we go.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I think anything is possible at this point.


Exactly


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Devil13 said:


> As a Platinum AP holder from the Boson area, Not happy with the lack of park hopping, etc. but whatever. We have reservations for the end of August in Club Level at Destiny Tower. I know the NBA will most likely be there and I’ll have to be moved.
> 
> If I don’t like the hand I’m dealt and decide to bail, I assume that I’ll have to battle to get a refund of some sorts for my AP that has been essentially stripped of, what I believe, it’s most important benefits



Disney will allow AP cancellations and will provide partial refunds. More details will be available in July. Not sure when you have to make that decision before your August trip.


----------



## mickey0624

Ninjagrrl said:


> I think that that train has left the station. They need to make money if they want to stay afloat. They aren't going to close until the governor forces them to.
> That's exactly why they have that new disclaimer that we know we could get sick if we go.


I sure hope so...need something to look forward to


----------



## rstevens333

Any word on the Dapper Dans yet? I think they would be pretty cool to see up on the train station balcony or similar.


----------



## Tjddis

one_cat said:


> Because onsite reservations will get you into a park.  Stay offsite - no park reservations.


Um the post I post I listed/quoted offsite resorts that were also getting access to park reservation system, or is that incorrect


----------



## mickey0624

Tjddis said:


> So I don’t want to go too OT here but I don’t know if I find that spin all that encouraging.  The more prevalent the virus the greater the risk, no?   Unless every asymptomatic person is tested/quarantines.  I read the number of tests being done is constant but cases have doubled.  Is that accurate?


I just dont know why Disney would recall all those cast members if it was even a thought


----------



## MickeyWaffles

There are some (very unofficial, not from any reliable sources so do not quote me on this) social media rumblings that some Universal TMs working at a particular ride have tested positive for covid. Again, there is no solid source on this and I take these kind of social media rumblings with an enormous grain of salt. Perhaps a TM just didn’t feel well and a game of telephone ensued ... 

Regardless, it did really get me thinking about how the parks would really handle that kind of scenario in the case that it did happen. The contact tracing with CMs - break rooms, at their work location, etc. And the guests ... safety measures are in place to help mitigate the risk, but will everyone follow them? With FL’s rising numbers, it’s definitely concerning to me.

Do I think Disney could open on time? Yes. Do I think they could delay opening? Yes. Do I think they could reopen and have to close again sometime? Yes. I think most of us following this whole saga have learned to say never say never.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gus_Gus said:


> Being optimistic about Monday Morning, in IT there is a "Load" test that is performed on systems before going live to know if the system would be able to handle large capacities. It is interesting to note that as of now with all of the announcements that are trickling in from Disney in the last couple of days, there has not been any outages or lag times on the system.


We’re talking DISNEY IT. They’ve failed 101 web design stuff before so entirely possible they skip that part


----------



## mickey0624

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are some (very unofficial, not from any reliable sources so do not quote me on this) social media rumblings that some Universal TMs working at a particular ride have tested positive for covid. Again, there is no solid source on this and I take these kind of social media rumblings with an enormous grain of salt. Perhaps a TM just didn’t feel well and a game of telephone ensued ...
> 
> Regardless, it did really get me thinking about how the parks would really handle that kind of scenario in the case that it did happen. The contact tracing with CMs - break rooms, at their work location, etc. And the guests ... safety measures are in place to help mitigate the risk, but will everyone follow them? With FL’s rising numbers, it’s definitely concerning to me.
> 
> Do I think Disney could open on time? Yes. Do I think they could delay opening? Yes. Do I think they could reopen and have to close again sometime? Yes. I think most of us following this whole saga have learned to say never say never.


very true...I would think a big part of their reopening plan is what steps to take WHEN a cast member tests positive. Its beyond unrealistic to think with thousands of workers that no one would test positive. So I would think that protocol would already have been mapped out before they open the doors.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> Do any of the data/numbers people want to take a shot at determining if people going in July and August are going to be disappointed or pleasantly surprised by park availability on Monday? Are there more people with resort reservations and tickets than space on any given day or is the reverse true?


I’m not a numbers person but can I play?

I say pleasantly surprised! (Some of us Disney nerds want to go but most normal people are cancelling.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> We’re talking DISNEY IT. They’ve failed 101 web design stuff before so entirely possible they skip that part



Yeah, but after it crashes they will send out a note saying "due to unexpected demand ...." so clearly nothing they could have prepared for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m not a numbers person but can I play?
> 
> I say pleasantly surprised!



I think they very first week will be tough to get reservations but after that I agree that (other than system issues) people will find it relatively ok to find reservations


----------



## Tjddis

mickey0624 said:


> I just dont know why Disney would recall all those cast members if it was even a thought


Oh I don’t disagree they will forge ahead.  At this point for sure
I do wonder what effect it may have on people’s desire to travel.  We shall aee


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandisw said:


> It is possible it was on the list in error..not that it was changed.  So, I think *whoever was doing the proofreading* messed up...not that Disney  decided it after it went out.


Pretty sure if there is one thing we’ve learned over the last few weeks it’s that Disney isn’t paying anyone to fill that position right now.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

rstevens333 said:


> Any word on the Dapper Dans yet? I think they would be pretty cool to see up on the train station balcony or similar.


Dappers will be there on Main Street singing per the Disney parks blog released today!


----------



## CastAStone

Tjddis said:


> Um the post I post I listed/quoted offsite resorts that were also getting access to park reservation system, or is that incorrect


There are 10 offsite hotels that I have seen someone confirm will get Reservation access on Monday. They are the Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons and the 7 hotels that make up the Disney Springs hotels - which to be clear, is not every hotel near Disney springs.

Others may be included, but I haven’t seen it confirmed. I will tell you this,for someone to have any chance or getting in on Monday, I’d book that reservation by midnight Eastern tonight. Linking reservations from these hotels to MDE is not an automated process and it sometimes takes a day or more for the number you need to link the reservation to be generated.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *Yes, I said in a previous post that I was very surprised they're already talking about moving December reservations. I didn't expect it at this point, and it makes more sense to me as an outsider for them to wait on those until August or September.
> 
> I spoke with my TA a bit today; I asked her if Disney confirmed to them that POFQ will not open this year,or if there was a chance POFQ could actually open before December - and if so, could we have our POFQ room back at our current rate since they're planning to move us Monday. She said all they can go on right now is what Disney is telling them, and that's that as of now, their plan is to only open DVC & Fort Wilderness this year, but obviously anything could happen between now and then.
> 
> I was just passing on what I was told, since that's all anyone really has to go on until Disney actually comes out and says something.*


Disney wouldn’t have rebooked that one Agency’s large group from BC to Poly (non-DVC section) if they only intended to open DVC + FW.

Also, not opening any hotels would most likely mean furloughing all hotel employees brought on for the NBA and shutting down facilities they have already put into run mode.


----------



## Jrb1979

Tjddis said:


> Oh I don’t disagree they will forge ahead.  At this point for sure
> I do wonder what effect it may have on people’s desire to travel.  We shall aee


I agree they will still open as planned. I am fully expecting all social distancing measures in place now will be for the foreseeable future. I doubt we see any changes to capacity for awhile either. There is a reason the have setup reservations til next year.


----------



## JBeaty0507

CastAStone said:


> There are 10 offsite hotels that I have seen someone confirm will get Reservation access on Monday. They are the Swan, Dolphin, Four Seasons and the 7 hotels that make up the Disney Springs hotels - which to be clear, is not every hotel near Disney springs.
> 
> Others may be included, but I haven’t seen it confirmed. I will tell you this,for someone to have any chance or getting in on Monday, I’d book that reservation by midnight Eastern tonight. Linking reservations from these hotels to MDE is not an automated process and it sometimes takes a day or more for the number you need to link the reservation to be generated.


I still haven’t been able to link the Doubletree I got Friday afternoon. I’m hoping it comes through tomorrow, but with it being a weekend, I have my doubts. Unfortunately no one is actually at the hotel right now to answer the phone as they don’t open until July 1.


----------



## bernina

JBeaty0507 said:


> I still haven’t been able to link the Doubletree I got Friday afternoon. I’m hoping it comes through tomorrow, but with it being a weekend, I have my doubts. Unfortunately no one is actually at the hotel right now to answer the phone as they don’t open until July 1.



I booked the DS holiday inn last night and was able to link using the holiday inn reservation number around noon today (tried earlier but kept getting an error).


----------



## gottalovepluto

mickey0624 said:


> We have a trip planned for Aug7-17....looking forward to booking park reservations on Monday....Disney seems to be be putting all plans into motion and Desantis is insisting things will not be shut down again.
> 
> Please forgive me if this has been asked before....but with the numbers rising in Florida, what does everyone think is the likelihood that Disney may just scrap this whole plan and shut it all back down again until further notice. They definitely don't seem to be going in that direction but wondering if that is even a consideration.


Considering the amount of folks asking this question you definitely don’t need to ask for forgiveness! You aren’t alone 

Personally I think Disney is opening unless hospitalization numbers in OC reach a crisis (like a literal it looks like we won’t have enough beds this time next week level).


----------



## only hope

Anthony Vito said:


> I think this is it exactly - and also why I never understood the idea that they would substantially use virtual queues.  The queues absorb a lot of crowds.  Without people in the queues, the park would still seem crowded in most other areas.  At, say, 25% capacity, if few people are in line for rides, you might have 15-20k people wondering about the hub and Main Street and other common areas.  While it's certainly worrisome that people won't abide by distancing in the queues (and even more worrisome, use that time out of sight of more of the CMs to not follow mask rules), for better or worse, Disney seems to be trusting people to follow the distancing markers in the queues so as not to have a lot of crowds throughout the park where it's harder for people to follow distancing because everyone's just milling about and going different ways.  Think about Main Street and the Hub with crowds, it's a bit chaotic.





Skippyboo said:


> With regards to Virtual Queue, it’s easier for them to keep you in the standby line and then have you wondering around the parks. There are no M&G, large shows for you to occupy your VQ wait time.  Plus reduced seating at dining.



At Universal virtual queues aren’t being used as a way to keep wait times low. They’re mostly being used to prevent the socially distanced queues from overflowing. When the queue gets too close to being full, they turn on the virtual queue. The attractions that had vq before the closing still do. Hagrids is so popular that vq is on starting shortly after park open.

I’m surprised Disney isn’t doing the same thing. What is their plan for when the distanced queues reach the ride entrance? Just tell people to come back later?


----------



## Disneydude81

Booked our B resort Disney Springs reservation yesterday and had to call today to get the reservation linked to MDE this afternoon. All good to go now for Monday morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> At Universal virtual queues aren’t being used as a way to keep wait times low. They’re mostly being used to prevent the socially distanced queues from overflowing. When the queue gets too close to being full, they turn on the virtual queue. The attractions that had vq before the closing still do. Hagrids is so popular that vq is on starting shortly after park open.
> 
> I’m surprised Disney isn’t doing the same thing. What is their plan for when the distanced queues reach the ride entrance? Just tell people to come back later?



I believe so.  I believe they also will be using the FO queues as additional queue space so the popular rides really should be able to handle quite a lot of people even with social distancing ... Keeping in mind how low they will have capacity


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney wouldn’t have rebooked that one Agency’s large group from BC to Poly (non-DVC section) if they only intended to open DVC + FW.
> 
> Also, not opening any hotels would most likely mean furloughing all hotel employees brought on for the NBA and shutting down facilities they have already put into run mode.



*I'm not sure what agency group you're referencing - I've missed a ton of pages in this thread in the last few weeks.

Your other point makes sense, though two of the 3 NBA resorts have DVC sides, so maybe they'd just move CMs from Gran Destino around after the NBA is done there? No clue on that one. EDIT: Nevermind, I thought Yacht Club also had a DVC component, but it looks like it doesn't. My bad!

Like I've said, I'm just sharing what my Dreams Unlimited TA is telling me. Not saying she's the be-all, end-all authority on this; for all I know, she's completely misunderstanding and my December reservation isn't even involved yet and we'll find out in a few days that POFQ will be up-and-going in a month.  She's just telling me that as of right now, we're being moved to a DVC resort Monday, and we won't be staying at POFQ in December.  Even she said things could change between now and December, though. They just don't know yet anything beyond what Disney has told them, and according to her, Disney has told them they only have plans to reopen DVC and FW, so that's all I have to go on at this point. 

I think it's weird if they're moving December reservations now, because who knows what will happen in 5 months. I'd prefer they do them in August or September, but maybe they can't wait for whatever reason.

Honestly, I'll be happy if she's wrong - we want to stay at POFQ.

We're just all in the dark until Disney finally comes out and gives up some actual information about the resorts. Really, really hoping that happens ...soon. *


----------



## Rxdr2013

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney wouldn’t have rebooked that one Agency’s large group from BC to Poly (non-DVC section) if they only intended to open DVC + FW.
> 
> Also, not opening any hotels would most likely mean furloughing all hotel employees brought on for the NBA and shutting down facilities they have already put into run mode.


I was surprised to already have my labor day weekend reservation moved to Poly from BC. We are booked with that TA. Guess Poly will be open after all atleast end of august. I would like the non DVC sections would be next to open.


----------



## xuxa777

Oldnewfan said:


> Anyone looking at these FL spikes, DeSantis walking back talk of numbers being testing alone and wondering if Disney may be thinking it may not happen? That with the FDH not recommending gathering of more than 50 in today's statement that the data may be stacking against the decision?


 What is going to cause them to move/delay opening is if the hospitalization gets out of hand in the next week or so, if it does get out of hand they will delay for sure and should.  It doesn't look like it will but bears watching.


----------



## Mit88

After seeing the latest picture from bioreconstruct.... I love the new castle colors, and I’ll die on that hill. I bet it looks amazing in person


----------



## Anna_Sh

RamblingMad said:


> I read classic Hellblazer every night to put myself to sleep.  But I'm not crazy.
> 
> If you can't log on tomorrow because of work or because you don't know, then you might end up finding your Disney vacation consists of pool days and days at EPCOT.  I'm sure this is going to result in a lot of people calling up this week to cancel.


I’m getting the feeling that it’s good that the only park I want to go to for a while is EPCOT.  It seems like my chances of getting my dates may be higher than for MK in particular.


----------



## kylenne

gatechfan99 said:


> Desantis went to great lengths today in his press conference to show that the rise in cases is due to young, heavily asymptomatic patients



Not for nothing but this is the exact demographic I’m seeing in people’s theme park vlogs right now not wearing masks or observing social distancing.

Vaya con Mickey I guess


bernina said:


> I booked the DS holiday inn last night and was able to link using the holiday inn reservation number around noon today (tried earlier but kept getting an error).



Seems like they’re being really fast with linking non-Disney resorts for the most part. I booked the Dolphin fairly late last night and was able to link around the same time today also. I wonder what’s up with Doubletree?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Not sure if this was posted already? Just got alerted to it on Twitter.


----------



## Mit88

ShopDisney should release a super exclusive item on Monday at 7am EST


----------



## Raggou

SaintsManiac said:


> Not sure if this was posted already? Just got alerted to it on Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 502610



THIS IS IT. Can confirm I see it as well in MyDisneyExperience

Edit: JK No idea. But im betting either this link is the one we will use or a new bubble where FP+ is.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree they will still open as planned. I am fully expecting all social distancing measures in place now will be for the foreseeable future. I doubt we see any changes to capacity for awhile either. There is a reason the have setup reservations til next year.



They never announced a reopening capacity number, or percentage. They could easily change the algorithm to lower the amount of reservations placed per day at each park. 

Remember, we’re still 20 days away from opening of 2 parks. 34-41 days or 5-6 weeks away from even optimistic raise of capacity (if they do a capacity raise every 2-3 weeks). It took about 6-7 weeks for NYC to hit its peak to opening for Phase 1, and NYC and Florida are much different in terms of a spreadable virus like this. Even with an influx of tourism, you still wont see even 1/20th of the amount of people in Central Florida as the amount of people that live in NYC. 

Florida will likely hit its peak before the parks even open.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Can anyone confirm for me if that on the app your tickets show as the last day valid, not the first day valid?


----------



## Bjn10

Health acknowledgment now on MDE


----------



## constanze

figmentfinesse said:


> Can anyone confirm for me if that on the app your tickets show as the last day valid, not the first day valid?


Mine say the last day valid


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

Deleted


----------



## LSUmiss

Logging on to mde to see what mine has changed at all & noticed this. Anyone else think this is hilarious now?? The heading.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Logging on to mde to see what mine has changed at all & noticed this. Anyone else think this is hilarious now?? The heading.



I feel like they’re taunting us now. Its never been easier to decide what park you want to go to...in 15 months


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

Deleted


----------



## LSUmiss

Daisy*Duck*y said:


> The park hours schedule goes until December 17th, 2020. Will that be relevant for Monday?
> 
> Looking at 2021 tickets...You still select a date to begin, as in 2020, if I recall correctly. I’m not sure whether or not the phrasing “available theme park reservations” was there for 2020. My guess is that it is new? (The link goes to an error page tonight.)
> 
> View attachment 502616View attachment 502617


How did you see that page? When I go to the purchase tickets tab, I just get all the closure/Covid info.


----------



## FatBambi

I've tried to keep up all day, so forgive me if this has already been answered, but my TA just sent me a second lengthy e-mail that answered a couple of questions I've seen popped up. Not straight from Disney, but I do trust her so take it for what it's worth.

- You will have to do it one day at a time, go through all the steps, accept the terms and conditions, and then move on to the next day, as opposed to doing them all in one fell swoop.
- The hours are not entrance hours, they're just park hours. You do have to click on them to move on to the next step.
- "You must book park reservations for each day you wish to visit a theme park (for example if you have 5-day base tickets – you must select a park for each day of tickets. You can’t leave one blank to decide while you are on your vacation/later. " (I thought this was interesting, and not sure if it was advice or something the system wouldn't let you do)

She also said that the booking was until September 2021, but I know we've gotten lots of answers on that one so this is just another drop in the bucket.


----------



## Mit88

Daisy*Duck*y said:


> The park hours schedule goes until December 17th, 2020. Will that be relevant for Monday?
> 
> Looking at 2021 tickets...You still select a date to begin, as in 2020, if I recall correctly. I’m not sure whether or not the phrasing “available theme park reservations” was there for 2020. My guess is that it is new?
> 
> The link goes to an error page tonight.
> 
> View attachment 502616View attachment 502617



Park hours will remain the same until they feel comfortable enough to change them. I’d be surprised if they stay as short as they are for the remaining 5 months of the year, but until they actually change them, I wouldn’t bank on them expanding. Things will more than likely change for the better the further we get from July 11th. Depending on how conditions are, certain experiences may come back, hours expanded, capacity expanded as early as mid-late August. But don’t expect major things like fireworks or parades back until, at best, late this year. Cancelling the Halloween party’s kind of pseudo confirmed that


----------



## Mit88

FatBambi said:


> I've tried to keep up all day, so forgive me if this has already been answered, but my TA just sent me a second lengthy e-mail that answered a couple of questions I've seen popped up. Not straight from Disney, but I do trust her so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> - You will have to do it one day at a time, go through all the steps, accept the terms and conditions, and then move on to the next day, as opposed to doing them all in one fell swoop.
> - The hours are not entrance hours, they're just park hours. You do have to click on them to move on to the next step.
> - "You must book park reservations for each day you wish to visit a theme park (for example if you have 5-day base tickets – you must select a park for each day of tickets. You can’t leave one blank to decide while you are on your vacation/later. " (I thought this was interesting, and not sure if it was advice or something the system wouldn't let you do)
> 
> She also said that the booking was until September 2021, but I know we've gotten lots of answers on that one so this is just another drop in the bucket.



I would guess the park hours thing is just to make sure you’re seeing them or they’re at least showing them to you before you make the choice for that park so When guests inevitably complain about the short park hours, they’ll tell the guest that you had to “agree” to the park hours before making the reservation.


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

LSUmiss said:


> How did you see that page? When I go to the purchase tickets tab, I just get all the closure/Covid info.



It was here:


----------



## koszmok

JacknSally said:


> *I'm not sure what agency group you're referencing - I've missed a ton of pages in this thread in the last few weeks.
> 
> Your other point makes sense, though two of the 3 NBA resorts have DVC sides, so maybe they'd just move CMs from Gran Destino around after the NBA is done there? No clue on that one. EDIT: Nevermind, I thought Yacht Club also had a DVC component, but it looks like it doesn't. My bad!
> 
> Like I've said, I'm just sharing what my Dreams Unlimited TA is telling me. Not saying she's the be-all, end-all authority on this; for all I know, she's completely misunderstanding and my December reservation isn't even involved yet and we'll find out in a few days that POFQ will be up-and-going in a month.  She's just telling me that as of right now, we're being moved to a DVC resort Monday, and we won't be staying at POFQ in December.  Even she said things could change between now and December, though. They just don't know yet anything beyond what Disney has told them, and according to her, Disney has told them they only have plans to reopen DVC and FW, so that's all I have to go on at this point.
> 
> I think it's weird if they're moving December reservations now, because who knows what will happen in 5 months. I'd prefer they do them in August or September, but maybe they can't wait for whatever reason.
> 
> Honestly, I'll be happy if she's wrong - we want to stay at POFQ.
> 
> We're just all in the dark until Disney finally comes out and gives up some actual information about the resorts. Really, really hoping that happens ...soon. *




In my opinion they will move every existing reservation booked this year.

Why ?  Imagine not moving someone in December because MAYBE they will open that resort by then...
But as it turns out (they make a decision in November)  they won`t be able  to open it after all...

IF/when they opened up the system to make reservation later in this summer and the resort (right now bookable DVC and FW campground)  gets fully booked then they wouldn`t be able to move those in questions (those who didin`t get moved now).

Some of them (me including) already Paid in Full by then (or already)/ booked the reservation last year ( I boked mine in April 2019) ....  so WE would get cancelled and those who made their reservation "later in the summer" would get to keep their reservation.


Right now everything is so messed up but I still have in faith in Disney that they will move those very loyal guest who kept/paid their reservation until now.

I agree they are "trying" to force people to cancel. I hope they will treat those of us who kept  their bookings with "we won`t cancel your reservation we rather move you to a different resort now "

I think. I hope. I wish.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is everyone, including those not using a TA, finding out about their actual resort on Monday? Mine still shows in MDE as AOA.


----------



## koszmok

Mit88 said:


> They never announced a reopening capacity number, or percentage. They could easily change the algorithm to lower the amount of reservations placed per day at each park.
> 
> Remember, we’re still 20 days away from opening of 2 parks. 34-41 days or 5-6 weeks away from even optimistic raise of capacity (if they do a capacity raise every 2-3 weeks). It took about 6-7 weeks for NYC to hit its peak to opening for Phase 1, and NYC and Florida are much different in terms of a spreadable virus like this. Even with an influx of tourism, you still wont see even 1/20th of the amount of people in Central Florida as the amount of people that live in NYC.
> 
> Florida will likely hit its peak before the parks even open.



Also how do you define peak ? I think usually with the number of death. If I understand it right those thousands who are getting sick now are young. The death rate among young people is really really low.

The problem is If those young people infect the vulnerable. In my opinion those vulnerable can/should take extra precautions in the next coming weeks. Then the death rate wouldn`t jump.

Also more and more people who got sick means (hopefully and proven in numerous studies) more and more immune people.

Please don`t curse me because of my thoughts   I live in a city which got it pretty bad ( not as bad as NY) but we made it through .... looks like it...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Heads up:
They are loading non DS restaurants back into the system.

I don’t see availability for anything outside of DS yet.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep it does. Singing is a major virus spreader.





chicagoshannon said:


> Looks like they just aren't bringing back the equity staff yet.


I think this is the main reason.  Universal is having their cast sing with masks on.  Disney just doesn't want to bring extra people that they think don't need.  Look at swge droid depot is owning but not savi? It's cause savi is all equity


only hope said:


> At Universal virtual queues aren’t being used as a way to keep wait times low. They’re mostly being used to prevent the socially distanced queues from overflowing. When the queue gets too close to being full, they turn on the virtual queue. The attractions that had vq before the closing still do. Hagrids is so popular that vq is on starting shortly after park open.
> 
> I’m surprised Disney isn’t doing the same thing. What is their plan for when the distanced queues reach the ride entrance? Just tell people to come back later?


The lines are going ro spew out. Imagine Peter pan,  teacups, buzz lightyear. Rock n rollercoaster.  Those that have short queue hold rooms


----------



## koszmok

I just had a "light bulb" moment about the park reservation cut off date being September 26, 2021.

I do think on site guest soon or a later will get advantage to reserve park days earlier like with FP+ the 60 days window.

What If for the 50th Anniversary from September 27, 2021 guest with onsite reservations will have priority booking window? I guess by then park attendance restrictions won`t be in play but still it supposed to be an extra busy period. 

???


----------



## Beachmom0317

I am caught up but again the info is all a blur lol so I have a room only reservation (no tickets) booked with my DVC points. I am still out of luck for now, correct?  The June 24th and June 28th dates l pertain to 2021 bookings?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

koszmok said:


> I just had a "light bulb" moment about the park reservation cut off date being September 26, 2021.
> 
> I do think on site guest soon or a later will get advantage to reserve park days earlier like with FP+ the 60 days window.
> 
> What If for the 50th Anniversary from September 27, 2021 guest with onsite reservations will have priority booking window? I guess by then park attendance restrictions won`t be in play but still it supposed to be an extra busy period.
> 
> ???



I am thinking along similar lines. I think you will purchase a ticket, choose your dates and parks (park hopper or not) then the price of the tickets will reflect your choice. Sort of a date based ticket and park reservation system all in one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

koszmok said:


> I just had a "light bulb" moment about the park reservation cut off date being September 26, 2021.
> 
> I do think on site guest soon or a later will get advantage to reserve park days earlier like with FP+ the 60 days window.
> 
> What If for the 50th Anniversary from September 27, 2021 guest with onsite reservations will have priority booking window? I guess by then park attendance restrictions won`t be in play but still it supposed to be an extra busy period.
> 
> ???



I definitely think it has to do with the 50th - whether it has to do with what you said and new procedure /benefit to those staying on property or they just don't want all the parks already booked up for the 50th now or many other reasons I think they are stopping it before the 50th.  I think that might be the end of their fiscal quarter/year too or somewhere around Sept 26th so could be another reason

As someone who has a stay scheduled to start Sept 29th, 2021 I selfishly I could book park days already and have that locked in


----------



## vinotinto

only hope said:


> At Universal virtual queues aren’t being used as a way to keep wait times low. They’re mostly being used to prevent the socially distanced queues from overflowing. When the queue gets too close to being full, they turn on the virtual queue. The attractions that had vq before the closing still do. Hagrids is so popular that vq is on starting shortly after park open.
> 
> I’m surprised Disney isn’t doing the same thing. What is their plan for when the distanced queues reach the ride entrance? Just tell people to come back later?


FoP will still snake to Africa, just with about half of the people in the line...


----------



## UberClaire

Forgive me if this has been asked and answered, but do we know how under 3s are going to be handled for the park reservation system? We are hoping that my BIL will be able to make park reservations for both of our families, but he cannot manage my toddler's plans (which in normal times would have been no problem).


----------



## digiMom

So... have a Jan 2021 BWV ressie on rented points. No tickets. Got the email stating I can reserve parks the 22nd. (Know that’s not true  This is where I’m confused. Do I call on the 24th to buy tickets and reserve park days. OR call to buy tickets on the 24th and reserve on the 28th. OR buy and reserve on the 28th. 

Also. Everyone is planned by me in DME. There are six people... Two are in one studio and leave on a Thursday, with us remaining four in a second studio and leaving on a Saturday. Any recommendation on the best way to do this and still ensure getting into the same parks together. Was thinking 2 4-day tickets and 4 5-day ones, but I’d consider getting all five days (waste of money) if it comes with more of a “guarantee” we’d at least tour together.  Thoughts?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

UberClaire said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked and answered, but do we know how under 3s are going to be handled for the park reservation system? We are hoping that my BIL will be able to make park reservations for both of our families, but he cannot manage my toddler's plans (which in normal times would have been no problem).



Update on the Disney website last night said only 3 and over need park reservations


----------



## mshanson3121

brockash said:


> Lol...well that's your opinion.  Everyone, even those who don't share the same as you are able to have their own opinion.  Sure, some book value simply for the lower rate, however some have other reasons and preferences too.  Perhaps they really dislike sprawling large resorts which can be a real pain to navigate and deal with...especially with kids/ppl. less mobile.  Perhaps they had their heart on a theme of a different resort, maybe they really wanted to the skyliner, or dislike the food at the other resorts etc.  Whatever their reason; it's valid.  Don't get me wrong; if the booked resort isn't open; I'm definitely happy to hear Disney's doing what they can to take care of their guests, but that doesn't mean someone still can't be disappointed that they're not goinv to be able to stay where they chose.  There will certainly be others who will be elated to get to stay at a more expensive resort, but both opinions are valid.



This. My kids would be completely disappointed. They could care less about bigger and fancier. The only two resorts they like are All Star Movies and Art of Animation (which we've never stayed at but they've seen online). Why? Because Disney to them is 100% about the characters, and those two resorts hands down do the best job of giving that totally over the top classic Disney theme.


----------



## Miffy

As of 7:46 a.m. EDT Sunday, my December resort is still listed as AKL (regular cash room, not DVC) and my AP shows its original expiration date.


----------



## mshanson3121

Do we think that traditional character meet and greets will come back when Covid is less of an issue (hopefully sometime in 2021)? Or do any think these character parades may eventually become a permanent thing?


----------



## Doingitagain

Miffy said:


> As of 7:46 a.m. EDT Sunday, my December resort is still listed as AKL (regular cash room, not DVC) and my AP shows its original expiration date.


IMO, they will open AKL by then because it is connected to DVC rooms.  I am hoping they open it for my end of July reservation at Jambo!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Do we think that traditional character meet and greets will come back when Covid is less of an issue (hopefully sometime in 2021)? Or do any think these character parades may eventually become a permanent thing?



I would be surprised if they never come back - might take longer than some think is necessary and might start with fur characters before face characters, etc.  But they will return


----------



## jarestel

Randy Miller said:


> And yeah, I will cancel. Because I’m not that “desperate” to go, especially if it’s not the vacation I originally chose.


That's very reasonable, and that is all I'm saying. Rather than go on a vacation where folks anticipate becoming "furious" or "livid" because Disney isn't operating the way they have in the past, cancelling is the choice that makes the most sense. Good luck to you, whatever you choose to do!


----------



## JPM4

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is everyone, including those not using a TA, finding out about their actual resort on Monday? Mine still shows in MDE as AOA.


Not sure. I got an email from my Dreams TA and it said this week. So I’m not sure if it will be Monday. But it will be SOON!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

Something is happening...I received an email last night that my account was changed.  I can't log in this morning, maybe they are doing updates. I don't get a password error, it just keeps taking me to the Signin screen.  

I can log in to DVC, so my Disney password is fine.  And I can log into the app on my phone.


----------



## Bellex917

Beachmom0317 said:


> I am caught up but again the info is all a blur lol so I have a room only reservation (no tickets) booked with my DVC points. I am still out of luck for now, correct?  The June 24th and June 28th dates l pertain to 2021 bookings?




That's not how I understood it... I took it that you can purchase 2020 tickets on those dates, but I could be wrong!


----------



## skeeter31

Bellex917 said:


> That's not how I understood it... I took it that you can purchase 2020 tickets on those dates, but I could be wrong!


No, 2020 tickets will be sold “later this summer”. They are going to begin selling packages and tickets for 2021 on those date. Most likely because of the capacity restrictions for 2020, they don’t want to sell more tickets right now.


----------



## Bellex917

skeeter31 said:


> No, 2020 tickets will be sold “later this summer”. They are going to begin selling packages and tickets for 2021 on those date. Most likely because of the capacity restrictions for 2020, they don’t want to sell more tickets right now.


Thanks for the clarification!! I thought I was all caught up, but clearly not! GAH!


----------



## yulilin3

Some resort news, some other hotels are about to reopen


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Huge news! You can piece together the plans for the NBA from this too.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


AOA! 3 Days before we get there! Soooooo excited!


----------



## Dulcee

Well thats interesting..... so I wonder if most values walk to pop and mods to Caribbean beach in the next few days....


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



Pop on the 10th? The peasants will be thrilled!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


So those are the dates the resorts will open?  Or the dates when they will start taking new reservations?


----------



## CastAStone

Dulcee said:


> Well thats interesting..... so I wonder if most values walk to pop and mods to Caribbean beach in the next few days....


I imagine that is exactly the plan. CBR is the least expensive moderate though; I wonder if they will refund the difference for PO and CSR; in particular GDT seems like a substantial downgrade to CBR to me.


----------



## yulilin3

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So those are the dates the resorts will open?  Or the dates when they will start taking new reservations?


I believe it's reopening dates


----------



## nfischer

WonderlandisReality said:


> Update on the Disney website last night said only 3 and over need park reservations


Can you show me where you saw that?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Well  I'm suppose to be at BWI Aug 8-13 for the 2nd half of my split. Wonder what that means for us.


----------



## FinallyFL

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well  I'm suppose to be at BWI Aug 8-13 for the 2nd half of my split. Wonder what that means for us.


Maybe a move to BWV??


----------



## Dulcee

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So those are the dates the resorts will open?  Or the dates when they will start taking new reservations?


Language to me sounds like that is when they will begin accepting new reservations?


----------



## Dulcee

CastAStone said:


> I imagine that is exactly the plan. CBR is the least expensive moderate though; I wonder if they will refund the difference for PO and CSR; in particular GDT seems like a substantial downgrade to CBR to me.


We have a GDT room the first week of august so I'm quite curious...


----------



## roth697

yulilin3 said:


> I believe it's reopening dates



YES! I have POP on Aug 1!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Dulcee said:


> Language to me sounds like that is when they will begin accepting new reservations?


That’s how it sounded to me too


----------



## atkinstogram

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



As someone booked for Jambo in September, and who reeeeaaaally didn’t want to stay in Kidani, all I can say is thank the bebbecheesus.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

nfischer said:


> Can you show me where you saw that?


Under  the Disney Park Pass System menu:


----------



## Jacq7414

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So those are the dates the resorts will open?  Or the dates when they will start taking new reservations?


I wonder what hotel available will look like into 2021.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Pop on the 10th? The peasants will be thrilled!



Yeah but the Pop peasants will have to deal with the All Star rabble that will likely get moved there


----------



## koszmok

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely think it has to do with the 50th - whether it has to do with what you said and new procedure /benefit to those staying on property or they just don't want all the parks already booked up for the 50th now or many other reasons I think they are stopping it before the 50th.  I think that might be the end of their fiscal quarter/year too or somewhere around Sept 26th so could be another reason
> 
> As someone who has a stay scheduled to start Sept 29th, 2021 I selfishly I could book park days already and have that locked in


 I`m scheduled to start Sept 28th, 2021


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Jacq7414 said:


> I wonder what hotel available will look like into 2021.


Gosh I hope everything is back open by next year.


----------



## kylenne

koszmok said:


> I just had a "light bulb" moment about the park reservation cut off date being September 26, 2021.
> 
> I do think on site guest soon or a later will get advantage to reserve park days earlier like with FP+ the 60 days window.
> 
> What If for the 50th Anniversary from September 27, 2021 guest with onsite reservations will have priority booking window? I guess by then park attendance restrictions won`t be in play but still it supposed to be an extra busy period.
> 
> ???



I definitely agree with this and only a little of it is bald self interest because we already have our room booked. It would be a valuable perk. 

Regardless though it definitely has to do with the 50th, they cut it off literally right before that weekend and diehards were already snatching up rooms at CR at least like crazy. CL TPV was even gone by the time I realized the dates were open and I emailed our TA.


----------



## Jacq7414

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Gosh I hope everything is back open by next year.


You and me both. I have a “basic package” for WL in May  It’s open then


----------



## koszmok

Doingitagain said:


> Something is happening...I received an email last night that my account was changed.  I can't log in this morning, maybe they are doing updates. I don't get a password error, it just keeps taking me to the Signin screen.
> 
> I can log in to DVC, so my Disney password is fine.  And I can log into the app on my phone.



This happened to me yesterday. Later I was able to log in using explorer but couldn`t log in on chrome.
This morning I was able to log in on chrome.


----------



## bffer

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Thank goodness. All-Stars will likely be moved to POP or AoA. I was worried about being moved to FW. It was the only resort my DH said no to. We love POP. My DD was disappointed when we had to book ASMu this time.


----------



## mshanson3121

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



So this is all we'll be able to book for 2021?! Or just for the rest of 2020? I wanted to book our June 2021 vacation, but we want to stay at All Star Movies. I figured they would be open by then.


----------



## woody337

This tells me that they have more people booked than they have room for. It may be harder to get park reservations in the near future.


----------



## KittyKitty

digiMom said:


> So... have a Jan 2021 BWV ressie on rented points. No tickets. Got the email stating I can reserve parks the 22nd. (Know that’s not true  This is where I’m confused. Do I call on the 24th to buy tickets and reserve park days. OR call to buy tickets on the 24th and reserve on the 28th. OR buy and reserve on the 28th.


 Actually I would call Disney today for more information.     I would check on 22nd if you can get park reservations, call(check online too) on 24th to buy tickets and park res, and if not done, buy tickets on 28th.  I would check each date. Yes.... I am a planner.


----------



## Hoodie

And....I'm giddy again!


----------



## rpb718

Dulcee said:


> Language to me sounds like that is when they will begin accepting new reservations?



Just looking at CSR, I don't think they would just start allowing accepting reservations 1 or 2 days after the NBA has all moved out.  I would think they want to take reservations soon for the dates after the NBA is gone.

It would be interesting to count up the rooms and try to speculate on what park percentage increases are being planned over the next few months.  I will say one thing, either WDW instigates virtual queues after the "initial reopening period" and before upping the park percentage or there will be a LOT of very long lines everywhere.


----------



## CastAStone

mshanson3121 said:


> So this is all we'll be able to book for 2021?! Or just for the rest of 2020? I wanted to book our June 2021 vacation, but we want to stay at All Star Movies. I figured they would be open by then.


It’s possible that they will only initially make resorts available they know will be open and will expand the list later. You can always rebook your room to anything with availability.


----------



## CastAStone

rpb718 said:


> Just looking at CSR, I don't think they would just start allowing accepting reservations 1 or 2 days after the NBA has all moved out.  I would think they want to take reservations soon for the dates after the NBA is gone.
> 
> It would be interesting to count up the rooms and try to speculate on what park percentage increases are being planned over the next few months.  I will say one thing, either WDW instigates virtual queues after the "initial reopening period" and before upping the park percentage or there will be a LOT of very long lines everywhere.


I expect things to change frequently as to park operations and if your trip is later than mid August I would expect things to be different than they are at initial opening.


----------



## kylenne

mshanson3121 said:


> So this is all we'll be able to book for 2021?! Or just for the rest of 2020? I wanted to book our June 2021 vacation, but we want to stay at All Star Movies. I figured they would be open by then.



If I had to guess, I think this is 2020. I understand why they would keep the All Stars closed for the time being, if they’re trying to keep capacity low, it wouldn’t make sense to have so many rooms available (those resorts are huge). They surely want to avoid a situation where too many are in resorts to be accommodated in the parks, then those folks are crowding Disney Springs, etc. Capacity should not be an issue next June. If the All Stars stay closed that long I would imagine it’s a financial issue as the cause. Thinking about how they handled the Port Orleans resorts after 9/11.


----------



## koszmok

woody337 said:


> This tells me that they have more people booked than they have room for. It may be harder to get park reservations in the near future.



Maybe. But for the time being If those people don`t have ticket they can`t reserve park days...


----------



## NWOhiogal

If you're moved from one resort to another, do you have to pay the difference? I booked ASM for October specifically because, with the Skyliner price increases at Pop, the All Stars was the only resort I can afford.


----------



## CastAStone

NWOhiogal said:


> If you're moved from one resort to another, do you have to pay the difference? I booked ASM for October specifically because, with the Skyliner price increases at Pop, the All Stars was the only resort I can afford.


For guests with dates before the parks open, If you don’t modify anything else, and you accept whatever room they give you, they haven’t made you pay.


----------



## koszmok

NWOhiogal said:


> If you're moved from one resort to another, do you have to pay the difference? I booked ASM for October specifically because, with the Skyliner price increases at Pop, the All Stars was the only resort I can afford.



That`s the million dollar question right now


----------



## bach63

I noticed the list only mentions Animal Kingdom Villas-Jambo House.  Doesn't mention AKL; unless it is an oversight, seems surprising.


----------



## babydoll65

To me it makes sense to open those particular value/moderate resorts due to the skyliner. Less crowds at the buses.


----------



## mshanson3121

kylenne said:


> If I had to guess, I think this is 2020. I understand why they would keep the All Stars closed for the time being, if they’re trying to keep capacity low, it wouldn’t make sense to have so many rooms available (those resorts are huge). They surely want to avoid a situation where too many are in resorts to be accommodated in the parks, then those folks are crowding Disney Springs, etc. Capacity should not be an issue next June. If the All Stars stay closed that long I would imagine it’s a financial issue as the cause. Thinking about how they handled the Port Orleans resorts after 9/11.



So I wonder what we'll actually be able to book on the 28th? Will I have to just pick a different resort and hopefully amend it later?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



*...THE PEASANTRY LIVES ON!*


----------



## NWOhiogal

Florida had more than 4,000 new cases yesterday. I hope Disney is prepared; this isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## kylenne

mshanson3121 said:


> So I wonder what we'll actually be able to book on the 28th? Will I have to just pick a different resort and hopefully amend it later?



Good question, I’m curious myself. At the very least you can always pick something and change resorts later when Movies is available again.


----------



## CastAStone

bach63 said:


> I noticed the list only mentions Animal Kingdom Villas-Jambo House.  Doesn't mention AKL; unless it is an oversight, seems surprising.


They specifically told DVC members about a week ago that when Jambo DVC did open the restaurants and pools wouldn’t open until the cash side did, and said they could use the Kidani facilities in the mean time. So it’s not an oversight.


----------



## bach63

CastAStone said:


> They specifically told DVC members about a week ago that when Jambo DVC did open the restaurants and pools wouldn’t open until the cash side did, and said they could use the Kidani facilities in the mean time. So it’s not an oversight?


I had forgotten seeing that mentioned; makes sense then.


----------



## Bjn10

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *...THE PEASANTRY LIVES ON!*



PEASANT PARTY AT PETALS!!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah but the Pop peasants will have to deal with the All Star rabble that will likely get moved there



As previously mentioned all riff raff and ribble rabble is welcomed with open arms into the peasantry.



kylenne said:


> Pop on the 10th? The peasants will be thrilled!



OH WE ARE! THE PARTY AT PETALS POOL BAR IS BACK ON BABY!



Bjn10 said:


> PEASANT PARTY AT PETALS!!!!



I saw someone on another board accidentally us Pop Century _pheasants _the other day and it made me realize that we need a mascot.

I nominate the *peasant pheasant*. You can all just love this post in support.


----------



## KittyKitty

bach63 said:


> I noticed the list only mentions Animal Kingdom Villas-Jambo House. Doesn't mention AKL; unless it is an oversight, seems surprising.


Kidani will be open this week, since it is all DVC, right?
Edit: I see what you mean,  regular rooms not mentioned.  ( wish they had a emoji for slapping my forehead!


----------



## bffer

Okay, now we have some answers on what resorts are going to be open. Now we need to know about park food. I need to know about dining. It's the last piece of the puzzle to get DH on my side of the fence!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274691526736728074


----------



## rteetz

Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.


----------



## lluv3971

bffer said:


> Thank goodness. All-Stars will likely be moved to POP or AoA. I was worried about being moved to FW. It was the only resort my DH said no to. We love POP. My DD was disappointed when we had to book ASMu this time.


I wonder if that means that the Skyliner will be open?


----------



## Aug2020distrip

NWOhiogal said:


> Florida had more than 4,000 new cases yesterday. I hope Disney is prepared; this isn't going away anytime soon.


honestly makes me glad they didn’t open yet, because you know they would make it seem like this was Disney’s fault if they had been open.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

lluv3971 said:


> I wonder if that means that the Skyliner will be open?



I think the chances are looking okay for sometime this summer.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So those are the dates the resorts will open?  Or the dates when they will start taking new reservations?



The screen cap says “available for booking”..
i’d guess they mean they will be available those dates, but it’s  anyone’s guess — it’s more disney speak with a littleinfo but no hard info... lol


----------



## jb405

Do we know if park reservations are linked to specific tickets or just that you have to have valid tickets in your account? (No ap’s here). I have tickets linked that we had planned to use in a few weeks but parks are closed. 6 day tickets. Planning to use those in 2021 now, but want to do maybe 2 days in dec 2020. So can I make park ressies for dec now, because I have tickets in my account, then at a later date get 2 day tickets for 2020 And at the gate use the 2 day tickets even though I didn’t have those tickets when I made the park reservation? Or would I have to wait to make park reservations until I have the specific tickets I want to use those dates linked?  Does this question even make sense?


----------



## CastAStone

jb405 said:


> Do we know if park reservations are linked to specific tickets or just that you have to have valid tickets in your account? (No ap’s here). I have tickets linked that we had planned to use in a few weeks but parks are closed. 6 day tickets. Planning to use those in 2021 now, but want to do maybe 2 days in dec 2020. So can I make park ressies for dec now, because I have tickets in my account, then at a later date get 2 day tickets for 2020 And at the gate use the 2 day tickets even though I didn’t have those tickets when I made the park reservation? Or would I have to wait to make park reservations until I have the specific tickets I want to use those dates linked?  Does this question even make sense?


It is not clear whether you will have to leverage your tickets in a valid manner when you reserve. I would imagine that you will not be able to do what you say but it’s possible Disney didn’t program their system right.


----------



## jennyq87

CastAStone said:


> I imagine that is exactly the plan. CBR is the least expensive moderate though; I wonder if they will refund the difference for PO and CSR; in particular GDT seems like a substantial downgrade to CBR to me.



We’re booked in a CL suite at GDT - if we get moved to CBR I will riot


----------



## 2letterwords

rteetz said:


> Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.


I'm wondering what will happen to my 3 nights at AKL...


----------



## catfan98

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



Welp...wonder where they’ll move us to from CSR. We’re there first week of October (if we still go, still undecided since MNSSHP is cancelled)). I guess CBR might be ok (meh...) except NO pirate room as that’s a definite downgrade due to the double vs queen beds.  And they don’t have an arcade, which my son enjoys (Double meh...).  Hmmmm...waiting patiently. Somebody pass me the popcorn...


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. *Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.*



Makes sense. They need $.


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


I'm booked at WL on 7/27. Does this mean they're going to move me to the Contemporary?


----------



## Marionnette

jb405 said:


> Do we know if park reservations are linked to specific tickets or just that you have to have valid tickets in your account? (No ap’s here). I have tickets linked that we had planned to use in a few weeks but parks are closed. 6 day tickets. Planning to use those in 2021 now, but want to do maybe 2 days in dec 2020. So can I make park ressies for dec now, because I have tickets in my account, then at a later date get 2 day tickets for 2020 And at the gate use the 2 day tickets even though I didn’t have those tickets when I made the park reservation? Or would I have to wait to make park reservations until I have the specific tickets I want to use those dates linked?  Does this question even make sense?


This is the information that I got in chat yesterday. Take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Where did you get this from?
My hubby will not believe it until I show him where it was posted. We were discussing ditching our reservation and renting points to avoid being switched somewhere we don't want. Now we're holding until this is confirmed.


----------



## constanze

Soooo I’m poly cl July 19th-26th—-what happens to me you think?


----------



## rpb718

Of the resorts news, the only one I question is why the BWI delayed for stays starting on or after Oct 1.  That's the only one that seems really out of place to me.


----------



## koszmok

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



Can I ask you where is this coming from? I can`t find it on the blogs... or is it coming from  a secret source


----------



## bach63

2letterwords said:


> I'm wondering what will happen to my 3 nights at AKL...


Wondering the same thing.  We don't go until late October, so plenty of time for things to change for us, but if you are going sooner I would expect a move if this list is correct.


----------



## Dentam

rpb718 said:


> Of the resorts news, the only one I question is why the BWI delayed for stays starting on or after Oct 1.  That's the only one that seems really out of place to me.



I thought that was odd also.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Aug2020distrip said:


> honestly makes me glad they didn’t open yet, because you know they would make it seem like this was Disney’s fault if they had been open.



Yes...but there are some predictions that Florida may become an epicenter by July. This will increase the chance of Disney having an PR nightmare of "I visited Disney on opening day and got COVID". Or even a higher chance that community spread could happen in the parks, especially if it is a lot of locals at first.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

koszmok said:


> Can I ask you where is this coming from? I can`t find it on the blogs... or is it coming from  a secret source


Same. I looked everywhere.


----------



## 2letterwords

bach63 said:


> Wondering the same thing.  We don't go until late October, so plenty of time for things to change for us, but if you are going sooner I would expect a move if this list is correct.


We're mid-August so hopefully we know something soon.  Of course it was our first stay there too.


----------



## rpb718

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Yes...but there are some predictions that Florida may become an epicenter by July. This will increase the chance of Disney having an PR nightmare of "I visited Disney on opening day and got COVID". Or even a higher chance that community spread could happen in the parks, especially if it is a lot of locals at first.



If it weren't so macabre, that would make a great t-shirt.


----------



## babydoll65

Not sure if anyone would be able to answer this but. I am booked at all star music in September in 2 rooms With the 35% room discount recovery from when I lost free dining bounce back. At what point would I be able to modify my reservation? I understand if I leave my reservation alone they will move me for free to most likely pop century or art of animation. But before all this started, I was trying to modify my reservation to Caribbean beach resort before all this shut down.I know I will have to pay the difference for the upgrade which I'm willing as long as I can keep my 35% room discount but does anyone know at what point modifications can be done for existing reservations?


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are some (very unofficial, not from any reliable sources so do not quote me on this) social media rumblings that some Universal TMs working at a particular ride have tested positive for covid. Again, there is no solid source on this and I take these kind of social media rumblings with an enormous grain of salt. Perhaps a TM just didn’t feel well and a game of telephone ensued ...
> 
> Regardless, it did really get me thinking about how the parks would really handle that kind of scenario in the case that it did happen. The contact tracing with CMs - break rooms, at their work location, etc. And the guests ... safety measures are in place to help mitigate the risk, but will everyone follow them? With FL’s rising numbers, it’s definitely concerning to me.
> 
> Do I think Disney could open on time? Yes. Do I think they could delay opening? Yes. Do I think they could reopen and have to close again sometime? Yes. I think most of us following this whole saga have learned to say never say never.


Just so we remember that the CM union agreement planned for this with paid testing and time off for anyone that tests positive. I don't know why people are shocked to see cases going up, we are living amongst an active virus. The shutdown wasn't to eliminate it; we are learning to live with it. I've seen so many people say that Disney is being abundantly or even over the top cautious and this is why. CMs can get it whether it's at Disney or not, guests can get it whether it's at Disney or not. This is our reality. The other reality is a that vast of people don't show symptoms or can recover from this at home so we are hoping that keeps hospitals able to function without being overwhelmed. 

If you're over 60 or your immune system is compromised, PLEASE do not visit a theme park right now.


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.


I was wondering if maybe it’s due to transportation and social distancing.  At Wilderness lodge most people will take the boat to magic kingdom when they stay ( although they can take buses or obviously go to other resorts ) and at AKL only buses in and out. Except for SS and OKW I think all the other open DVC resorts you can walk/monorail/skyliner from.  By limiting People at WL and AKL  it might help with the transportation not getting to backed up.  Just a thought.


----------



## jb405

CastAStone said:


> It is not clear whether you will have to leverage your tickets in a valid manner when you reserve. I would imagine that you will not be able to do what you say but it’s possible Disney didn’t program their system right.


Thanks. Follow up question.  they changed the expiration on my 6 day tickets to 9/2021 they now say ”any 6 of the valid dates.” So to me that means I can use a day or 2 and then 3 months later use another couple of days.... essentially turning my 6 day ticket into 6-1 day tickets. When they changed the expirations on these did they also get rid of the “after first use“ expiration?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

lluv3971 said:


> I wonder if that means that the Skyliner will be open?


Yes, Skyliner cast are currently get call backs.


----------



## bach63

2letterwords said:


> We're mid-August so hopefully we know something soon.  Of course it was our first stay there too.


It's a shame if you get moved.  We have only stayed there once before (usually we book POFQ) but it is our daughter's favorite, so when we decided to splurge again, I wanted to try BC or YC, but she insisted on AKL.  Curious to see where you get moved, if you do.


----------



## rteetz

koszmok said:


> Can I ask you where is this coming from? I can`t find it on the blogs... or is it coming from  a secret source





2letterwords said:


> We're mid-August so hopefully we know something soon.  Of course it was our first stay there too.


Comes from the hub.


----------



## LSUmiss

Daisy*Duck*y said:


> It was here:
> 
> View attachment 502618


Weird. When I go to that, I still just see all the Covid stuff & can’t see any ticket price info.


----------



## Miffy

Ninjagrrl said:


> Where did you get this from?
> My hubby will not believe it until I show him where it was posted. We were discussing ditching our reservation and renting points to avoid being switched somewhere we don't want. Now we're holding until this is confirmed.


Off-topic here a bit, but @Ninjagrrl, think really hard before renting points because if WDW has to shut down again, you could end up not being able to get a refund for your reservation. There's at least one megathread here on the DIS where people are discussing what's what with their David's rentals. Owners and renters alike were not pleased with what happened. And even if you rented from someone privately--and in general it seems that owners have been very flexible and reasonable with rebookings, etc.--you could end up with a reservation at the end of someone's use year and they wouldn't be able to rebook for you.

For me, right now, I wouldn't want a ressie I didn't make directly through WDW. Even if they move you, at least you can cancel and get your money refunded.


----------



## armerida

rteetz said:


> Comes from the hub.


Is this definitely the dates the resorts are actually opening? Or the dates that the system will open up for future bookings? We have an August 14 arrival at AoA, fingers crossed!


----------



## rteetz

armerida said:


> Is this definitely the dates the resorts are actually opening? Or the dates that the system will open up for future bookings? We have an August 14 arrival at AoA, fingers crossed!


Dates the resorts open for guests. Subject to change.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Miffy said:


> Off-topic here a bit, but @Ninjagrrl, think really hard before renting points because if WDW has to shut down again, you could end up not being able to get a refund for your reservation. There's at least one megathread here on the DIS where people are discussing what's what with their David's rentals. Owners and renters alike were not pleased with what happened. And even if you rented from someone privately--and in general it seems that owners have been very flexible and reasonable with rebookings, etc.--you could end up with a reservation at the end of someone's use year and they wouldn't be able to rebook for you.
> 
> For me, right now, I wouldn't want a ressie I didn't make directly through WDW. Even if they move you, at least you can cancel and get your money refunded.


I'm not a novice to points rental, but I appreciate you trying to make sure people know what's what. (I've been watching that thread too.)
My current ressie isn't through Disney either, it's a UT room only. We are already on the hook for non-refundable airfare, so the only way we aren't going in November is if Disney closes, and I don't see that happening.

Edit: And all of this is pretty much moot now bc our resort is on that open list, so we should be fine.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

rpb718 said:


> Of the resorts news, the only one I question is why the BWI delayed for stays starting on or after Oct 1.  That's the only one that seems really out of place to me.


Probably because of BCV/BC guests using Luna pool while SAB is closed due to NBA.  Pool overcrowding issue.


----------



## CastAStone

jb405 said:


> Thanks. Follow up question.  they changed the expiration on my 6 day tickets to 9/2021 they now say ”any 6 of the valid dates.” So to me that means I can use a day or 2 and then 3 months later use another couple of days.... essentially turning my 6 day ticket into 6-1 day tickets. When they changed the expirations on these did they also get rid of the “after first use“ expiration?


I would assume you still have 9 days from first scan but I don’t know for sure. You might want to call.


----------



## abnihon

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



from the Hub?


----------



## marx

indylaw99 said:


> Today is the first time I have really felt like Disney has dropped the ball on taking care of its customers. This whole new system was announced on a Friday night to take effect early Monday morning. I have annual pass vouchers I bought in February ($4000) plus DVC trips planned for July, October, November, and December. Yet I haven't received a single email about any of this. If I wasn't on this board, I would have no idea any of this was happening. What are the chances the average Disney traveler will hear any of this between last night and when the reservations open Monday morning? And if the reservations fill up for the holiday season like everyone thinks they will, will their trips be completely ruined?
> 
> I totally understand making this change for trips between now and the next couple of months because you would likely be watching Disney news closely for upcoming changes. But an October, November, or December reservation? 180 day ADRs and 60 FPs were already scooped up so fast that only the loyalists could get what they wanted. What will 380 day park reservations be like?
> 
> I really hope there has just been some weird communications and there will be a rolling window on the park reservations. But all of the language on the official sites point to no rolling window and a lot of disadvantage for APs, DVC who can't even book next summer yet, and people who don't even know this happening.





one_cat said:


> I have not received an email either and we usually get all the communication.  We even got the survey.  We have September and May DVC reservations.


I have 3 resort reservations - a split stay in August and DVC in December.  These are attached to 3 MDE accounts (so 3 email accounts).

No notification on park reservations beginning Monday.

I did receive the prior emails about the announcement of the new system and lost dining.

We on the forums make up a small amount of the total guests with upcoming reservations.  I hope availability remains high on Monday, then for AP guests and non resort stays later in the week


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, WL and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Miffy said:


> Off-topic here a bit, but @Ninjagrrl, think really hard before renting points because if WDW has to shut down again, you could end up not being able to get a refund for your reservation. There's at least one megathread here on the DIS where people are discussing what's what with their David's rentals. Owners and renters alike were not pleased with what happened. And even if you rented from someone privately--and in general it seems that owners have been very flexible and reasonable with rebookings, etc.--you could end up with a reservation at the end of someone's use year and they wouldn't be able to rebook for you.
> 
> For me, right now, I wouldn't want a ressie I didn't make directly through WDW. Even if they move you, at least you can cancel and get your money refunded.



I changed my all star movies for next month to DVC rentals (3 split stays) I wasn't worried initially about it being nonrefunable when I booked them a couple of weeks ago, but now with the rise in cases it does have me concerned since I booked privately.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dulcee said:


> Language to me sounds like that is when they will begin accepting new reservations?


Maybe, they told TAs they’ll start taking 2021 reservations before open 2020. 2020 booking is “later this summer”. I suspect rack rate only.

This could also just mean they are opening bookings not for new bookings but for moving bookings.


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


I truly hope they start today . I am YC end of July and would like to know where I am at for park reservation choices. That will determine where I pick .


----------



## rteetz

abnihon said:


> from the Hub?


Yes


----------



## maryj11

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


I’m so happy! CBR will be open for us! How about the skyliner?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Yes


maryj11 said:


> I’m so happy! CBR will be open for us! How about the skyliner?


it will be open


----------



## LSUmiss

bach63 said:


> I noticed the list only mentions Animal Kingdom Villas-Jambo House.  Doesn't mention AKL; unless it is an oversight, seems surprising.


B/c that’s already part of the initial opening.


----------



## Dsny4fun

I have FQ booked for 11/29....i hope I get moved to CBR instead of Coronado.  I booked FQ at exactly 499 days out, there goes my great plans !!


----------



## marx

hereforthechurros said:


> Anyone with both park tickets and APs on their account have a plan to differentiate which one to use when making a reservation? We have two trips in MDE and don't want to use the AP vouchers to book anything on the first stay.


I'm in a similar situation.  I have Gold AP's which I want used for an August trip, and old MYW tickets I want used for December (during Gold blackout).  If I book park reservations in August will the entitlements be drawn from the MYW and not the Gold?  If that happens I would be blocked from making December park reservations.  So, just how does the system differentiate?

I've seen comments by @Sandisw that August availability is high for DVC - which I would think reflects on WDW in general.  So, my plan is to reserve park days first for December - ensuring the MYW entitlements are used there - then go back to August.


----------



## babydoll65

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


Do you happen to know when existing reservations can be modified?


----------



## gottalovepluto

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if anyone would be able to answer this but. I am booked at all star music in September in 2 rooms With the 35% room discount recovery from when I lost free dining bounce back. At what point would I be able to modify my reservation? I understand if I leave my reservation alone they will move me for free to most likely pop century or art of animation. But before all this started, I was trying to modify my reservation to Caribbean beach resort before all this shut down.I know I will have to pay the difference for the upgrade which I'm willing as long as I can keep my 35% room discount but does anyone know at what point modifications can be done for existing reservations?


Most people have not been allowed to keep 35% and modify. A couple have slipped through the cracks and managed it so might be worth a whirl.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

rteetz said:


> Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.



I have reservations at WL for 7/25-8/1. They have not been changed as of this morning. Does that mean it won’t happen... no.

the way I read that screenshot was as they may start accepting NEW reservations at those particular resorts on the days. I base that off of the sentence:

“With that in mind, we are looking forward to the next phase and plan to make the following hotels *available for Guest booking starting next month*”

Isn’t the WL side of the resort opening to guest stays before the parks open?


----------



## maryj11

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Yes
> 
> it will be open


Great! This has made my day!


----------



## koszmok

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.



I guess it means  POR, POFQ, AKL and All-Starts guest will be notified about a resort change. And If I`m flexible and don`t want to change anything on my booking I`ll have my WDW holiday after all 

(If US let Europeans in, to be precise people who have been in Europe, Brazil etc in the last 14 days period before entering US )

That`d would be a yaaaaaaaay for me


----------



## CaLuCa

My husband's AP was a silver that was supposed to expire on March 8, 2020.  I thought since this was before the parks closed, that it was said and done.  I just looked (getting my ducks in a row for tomorrow morning and added a comp ticket for him) and noticed it has a new date of July 19.  Any idea??  Since he is silver, he couldn't even use it because he's blocked till early August.


----------



## catfan98

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.



Please no CBR pirate room, please no CBR pirate room


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


Do you know if they're trying to keep people at the same resort level they're booked? I mean, I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge and while I'll ultimately be happy just to have a room, is there a chance they'd move me to Pop?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Skippyboo said:


> With regards to Virtual Queue, it’s easier for them to keep you in the standby line and then have you wondering around the parks. There are no M&G, large shows for you to occupy your VQ wait time.  Plus reduced seating at dining.



That's kind of exactly the thing isn't it, though? It's a double-edged thing. A lot of people, the FP or bust people, aren't gonna get in an hour long standby line. So, they are going to be out wandering around the parks anyway. They'll just choose not to ride those rides. Without any shows to absorb them, it pretty much forces them into common areas. 

I know pretty much nothing about UO, other than the VQ system seems to be working for them. 




SaintsManiac said:


> Yep it does. Singing is a major virus spreader.



Yes, but singing CAN be done through a mask. The entertainment at Universal is doing it. 

When it was rumored to be open, our theory was that the music/singing would be pre-recorded, and they would do some modification of the dancers/acrobats.


----------



## vinotinto

SarahC97 said:


> I'm booked at WL on 7/27. Does this mean they're going to move me to the Contemporary?


I wonder if they’re going to put all the Deluxe MK resorts at Contemporary In July. Technically, it’s an upgrade due to room prices, but I like the theming of the otherMK area resorts more.

We’re booked for regular Poly before Poly reopens...


----------



## rpb718

Has anyone else heard that FotLK at AK is no longer on the attractions being open list anymore?  Same with Turtle Talk at EPCOT?  They're still listed in the article but I just heard differently.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CaLuCa said:


> My husband's AP was a silver that was supposed to expire on March 8, 2020.  I thought since this was before the parks closed, that it was said and done.  I just looked (getting my ducks in a row for tomorrow morning and added a comp ticket for him) and noticed it has a new date of July 19.  Any idea??  Since he is silver, he couldn't even use it because he's blocked till early August.


I would use it to renew; you can't buy new ones right now.


----------



## MaC410

Why wouldn't they publicly announce that resort opening info? Seems pretty important for people to know before tomorrow morning when the park reservation system goes live.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Has anyone else heard that FotLK at AK is no longer on the attractions being open list anymore?  Same with Turtle Talk at EPCOT?  They're still listed in the article but I just heard differently.




Yes they have been removed.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rpb718 said:


> Has anyone else heard that FotLK at AK is no longer on the attractions being open list anymore?  Same with Turtle Talk at EPCOT?  They're still listed in the article but I just heard differently.


Yes, they've been removed from the list.


----------



## karen4546

SarahC97 said:


> Do you know if they're trying to keep people at the same resort level they're booked? I mean, I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge and while I'll ultimately be happy just to have a room, is there a chance they'd move me to Pop?



I would not think they would move you from a Deluxe to a value.  I am glad you will be happy with just any room, but I think that IF you are moved then it will be to a Deluxe.


----------



## skeeter31

koszmok said:


> I guess it means  POR, POFQ, AKL and All-Starts guest will be notified about a resort change. And If I`m flexible and don`t want to change anything on my booking I`ll have my WDW holiday after all
> 
> (If US let Europeans in, to be precise people who have been in Europe, Brazil etc in the last 14 days period before entering US )
> 
> That`d would be a yaaaaaaaay for me


Not just those resorts. They also need to move everyone staying at other resorts prior to their announced opening dates.


----------



## vinotinto

constanze said:


> Soooo I’m poly cl July 19th-26th—-what happens to me you think?


CR CL?


----------



## MIndy S

Long time lurker, but I had a light bulb moment thinking about this new park reservation system. I feel like Disney is using this system to prevent a free-for-all and to avoid having to cancel guests themselves. I think that we will see huge variations in Park Availability depending on where you are staying and what kind of tickets you are using.  This is based on an assumption that majority of people will cancel their resort reservations if they can't get into a park.

For example, if your reservation is at a resort that won't be open, then park availability will be limited to the open resort availability for the other resorts you could be moved to. If you are reserving parks with a DVC resort reservation, you may see much more availability since you already have a place to stay.

AP holders without resort reservations may be allotted park reservations from an entirely different pot, so they won't even be affected by booking later than the resort guests. For example, Disney may designate a certain percent of guests to be APs each day.

I thought about this because of some comments I saw about the 2021 Military Salute tickets. They aren't usually released until September (assuming they will be renewed for 2021). That would put them at a huge disadvantage for park reservations for 2021, unless Disney reserves a certain percent of park availability for those guests.  The owner of the website (not sure if I am allowed to mention it) responded to a comment by saying that he can't say much, other than that Disney knows about special ticket holders and will not allow this system to be a free for all.

This system gives Disney so much more control over their guests, where they go, who they consist of, etc.  I would not be surprised if people see wide differences in availability depending on where they are staying and how they are booked.


----------



## skeeter31

MaC410 said:


> Why wouldn't they publicly announce that resort opening info? Seems pretty important for people to know before tomorrow morning when the park reservation system goes live.


To stop an influx of calls tomorrow morning. They’re going to move people to open resorts and they don’t want tons of people knowing ahead of time that their specific resort won’t be open and then calling to complain. They know they’ll already have thousands of complaint calls once people get moved.


----------



## P'colaBeachBum

rteetz said:


> Wilderness lodge and Jambo house non-DVC not opening anytime soon (possibly for the year) is interesting to me. Very small amount of rooms available in the mod and value categories too.


I hope you are wrong. We have had a Nov. Savanna RO reservation since early Feb. It still shows on MDE.


----------



## Dulcee

MaC410 said:


> Why wouldn't they publicly announce that resort opening info? Seems pretty important for people to know before tomorrow morning when the park reservation system goes live.



I would imagine because of how moves will take place. For instance you may have MOST people booked at a value have their reservation walked to POP but a handful may have to be moved to CBR due to any number of reasons. Its more of a case by case basis situation than prior announcements.


----------



## koszmok

skeeter31 said:


> Not just those resorts. They also need to move everyone staying at other resorts prior to their announced opening dates.


 Yes, you are right !


----------



## skeeter31

P'colaBeachBum said:


> I hope you are wrong. We have had a Nov. Savanna RO reservation since early Feb. It still shows on MDE.


Prepare for disappointment. That should be the new Disney catchphrase for the rest of the year.


----------



## rteetz

buckeyeguy1 said:


> I have reservations at WL for 7/25-8/1. They have not been changed as of this morning. Does that mean it won’t happen... no.
> 
> the way I read that screenshot was as they may start accepting NEW reservations at those particular resorts on the days. I base that off of the sentence:
> 
> “With that in mind, we are looking forward to the next phase and plan to make the following hotels *available for Guest booking starting next month*”
> 
> Isn’t the WL side of the resort opening to guest stays before the parks open?


DVC is opening. The same thing is happening at Jambo House though that DVC is opening later than others.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MaC410 said:


> Why wouldn't they publicly announce that resort opening info? Seems pretty important for people to know before tomorrow morning when the park reservation system goes live.


Because the public cannot book those hotels & Disney isn’t allowing modifications for stays during those time periods right now?


----------



## Sandisw

buckeyeguy1 said:


> I have reservations at WL for 7/25-8/1. They have not been changed as of this morning. Does that mean it won’t happen... no.
> 
> the way I read that screenshot was as they may start accepting NEW reservations at those particular resorts on the days. I base that off of the sentence:
> 
> “With that in mind, we are looking forward to the next phase and plan to make the following hotels *available for Guest booking starting next month*”
> 
> Isn’t the WL side of the resort opening to guest stays before the parks open?



Only CCV rooms are opening at WL right now.  The hotel side is not open and from this list, it isn’t yet slated for an open date.


----------



## yulilin3

good luck everyone


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandisw said:


> Only CCV rooms are opening at WL right now.  The hotel side is not open and from this list, it isn’t yet slated for an open date.


I wouldn’t be surprised if WL is the last deluxe to open due to the in-process refurbishment when they got closed. Might decide to finish that before re-opening.


----------



## Jacq7414

Sandisw said:


> Only CCV rooms are opening at WL right now.  The hotel side is not open and from this list, it isn’t yet slated for an open date.


Aren’t CCV within the main resort? Just like one wing? Or am I misremembering? I don’t know why they aren’t opening. But Disney probably has their reasoning


----------



## cristen72

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651




So next month people can call and book packages with tickets and make reservations for parks, but I can’t call and add tickets to my already reserved room for December.   

By the time tickets are able to be added for people like me, they won’t have any park availability.


----------



## FinallyFL

MIndy S said:


> Long time lurker, but I had a light bulb moment thinking about this new park reservation system. I feel like Disney is using this system to prevent a free-for-all and to avoid having to cancel guests themselves. I think that we will see huge variations in Park Availability depending on where you are staying and what kind of tickets you are using.  This is based on an assumption that majority of people will cancel their resort reservations if they can't get into a park.
> 
> For example, if your reservation is at a resort that won't be open, then park availability will be limited to the open resort availability for the other resorts you could be moved to. If you are reserving parks with a DVC resort reservation, you may see much more availability since you already have a place to stay.
> 
> AP holders without resort reservations may be allotted park reservations from an entirely different pot, so they won't even be affected by booking later than the resort guests. For example, Disney may designate a certain percent of guests to be APs each day.
> 
> I thought about this because of some comments I saw about the 2021 Military Salute tickets. They aren't usually released until September (assuming they will be renewed for 2021). That would put them at a huge disadvantage for park reservations for 2021, unless Disney reserves a certain percent of park availability for those guests.  The owner of the website (not sure if I am allowed to mention it) responded to a comment by saying that he can't say much, other than that Disney knows about special ticket holders and will not allow this system to be a free for all.
> 
> This system gives Disney so much more control over their guests, where they go, who they consist of, etc.  I would not be surprised if people see wide differences in availability depending on where they are staying and how they are booked.


This sounds way beyond the IT groups capability


----------



## Brian3981

Not sure if this question has already been addressed, but is it realistic that there are enough open rooms to accommodate the people who have active reservations being moved into those open rooms without people being canceled by Disney?


----------



## rteetz

Brian3981 said:


> Not sure if this question has already been addressed, but is it realistic that there are enough open rooms to accommodate the people who have active reservations being moved into those open rooms without people being canceled by Disney?


We don’t know. It depends on how many they want in these open resorts and how many have canceled.


----------



## koszmok

Dulcee said:


> I would imagine because of how moves will take place. For instance you may have MOST people booked at a value have their reservation walked to POP but a handful may have to be moved to CBR due to any number of reasons. Its more of a case by case basis situation than prior announcements.



Also If they move value to for example SSR or OKW they can sell POP for the price sensitive people (I`m one of those) once it will open to book again (we know later in the summer).  In this coming years I`d imagine the demand for values will be higher. Someone might can afford a value but not a mod or deluxe.
Selling a values is still more many than not selling a deluxe 

Back in the days (2010)  when they refurbished POR and they were overbooked people get moved to SSR and OKW.
It`s all depends how many value guest kept  their reservation.


----------



## Sandisw

Jacq7414 said:


> Aren’t CCV within the main resort? Just like one wing? Or am I misremembering? I don’t know why they aren’t opening. But Disney probably has their reasoning



Yes. But since CCV is its own condo association they had to open them.  I am sure if Disney and DVC could have found a way to keep them closed like they could Jambo, they would have.

So, you have BRV and CCV open at the WL spot.  I am betting it has to do with not overcrowding that’s resort either.  CR is opening for a deluxe so that is a much bigger property to move deluxe guests too...with the walking to MK, it would help with transportation as well!


----------



## Marthasor

Jacq7414 said:


> Aren’t CCV within the main resort? Just like one wing? Or am I misremembering? I don’t know why they aren’t opening. But Disney probably has their reasoning



Yes, CCV is in the main Lodge building.  I have no clue why they wouldn't open the resort side in the same building. Perhaps it's to help lower capacity for the restaurants, pools, etc.?



Brian3981 said:


> Not sure if this question has already been addressed, but is it realistic that there are enough open rooms to accommodate the people who have active reservations being moved into those open rooms without people being canceled by Disney?



I would assume, if the resort opening list is correct, they will have enough space to accommodate everyone.  I would hope anyway!


----------



## Sandisw

cristen72 said:


> So next month people can call and book packages with tickets and make reservations for parks, but I can’t call and add tickets to my already reserved room for December.
> 
> By the time tickets are able to be added for people like me, they won’t have any park availability.



Only for 2021...no one will be getting 2020 reservations with tickets before you are able to get tickets.


----------



## James Rhoades

I haven’t seen anything but is there any info or rumors on the water parks opening?

Also, I have the platinum plus AP which I was going to activate in August. Still not sure what I’m going to do. Any suggestions on activating it?  I’m torn to just go to my dvc resort and make a resort vacation instead of “wasting “ it with not being able to park hop or use water parks. Or would everyone expect some extension of months on it?


----------



## brich330

Trying to play catch up, I’ve been away for work, can park reservations be booked through the app tomorrow, or website only?


----------



## charissemp

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, WL and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


So weird because TAs were telling people at POP that they would be moved on Monday.


----------



## Jacq7414

Sandisw said:


> Yes. But since CCV is its own condo association they had to open them.  I am sure if Disney and DVC couod have found a way to keep them closed like they could Jambo, they would have.
> 
> So, you have BRV and CCV open at the WL spot.  I am betting it has to do with not overcrowding that’s resort either.  CR is opening for a deluxe so that is a much bigger property to move deluxe guests too...with the walking to MK, it would help with transportation as well!


Ah ok makes sense. Just wondering what to do about my May 2021 reservations. I also wanted to book AKL for April - but now wondering if I will have to book Poly or CR instead


----------



## MIndy S

FinallyFL said:


> This sounds way beyond the IT groups capability



I know you are partially joking, but I am not sure that it is.

A system performs much better with more smaller sets of data than one big huge set of data. Separating park reservation allotments into categories would improve system functionality and allow more control by Disney.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, WL and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.


Thanks for info.  Since we are booked at POFQ and it is not on the list, when and how will we be notified of a change in our resort?


----------



## JM23457

James Rhoades said:


> I haven’t seen anything but is there any info or rumors on the water parks opening?
> 
> Also, I have the platinum plus AP which I was going to activate in August. Still not sure what I’m going to do. Any suggestions on activating it?  I’m torn to just go to my dvc resort and make a resort vacation instead of “wasting “ it with not being able to park hop or use water parks. Or would everyone expect some extension of months on it?


If you're just activating it now, I wouldn't expect any extension beyond the current closure period unless WDW closes again.

Water parks will probably not reopen until some time in 2021 imo.

Personally, if I had an inactivated Platinum AP, I would wait until this nightmare is over before activating it. If you have an upcoming DVC stay, I recommend buying tickets when they become available, and reserving the parks at that point.


----------



## Sandisw

Jacq7414 said:


> Ah ok makes sense. Just wondering what to do about my May 2021 reservations. I also wanted to book AKL for April - but now wondering if I will have to book Poly or CR instead



It is very possible that when they open bookings for 2021, they will take for all.  This is based on 2020 right now.

IMO, I would be very surprised if by next year, all are not back open.


----------



## cristen72

Sandisw said:


> Only for 2021...no one will be getting 2020 reservations with tickets before you are able to get tickets.



Ah ok.  I completely read that resort news wrong.   I thought it meant those resorts would be bookable beginning on those dates.


----------



## Beachmom0317

atkinstogram said:


> As someone booked for Jambo in September, and who reeeeaaaally didn’t want to stay in Kidani, all I can say is thank the bebbecheesus.


We’re staying at Jambo in November and I’m so excited. We stayed in kidani last year and it was like I swear a 1/4 mile round trip to get to lobby and back


----------



## CastAStone

gottalovepluto said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if WL is the last deluxe to open due to the in-process refurbishment when they got closed. Might decide to finish that before re-opening.



Interesting...
Non DVC Resorts currently being refurbished:

All Star Music
Art of Animation (almost done)
Wilderness Lodge
AKL Jambo House
Resorts with announced refurbishments:

All Star Sports


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Is there any other verbiage that goes along with this HUB announcement? It’s still very vague to me. It says available “for guest booking”.  It doesn’t say opening, guest bookings, guest stays, etc. As usual, ambiguous and oddly worded.


----------



## koszmok

About the ability to reserve park  from tomorrow/26/28 June until 26/09/21 in case you have ticket...

Why would they allow on the 24th to upgrade to a package for 2021 If they won`t let you reserve your park straight away?
Would be silly to make a lot of  EXTRA people call in this already busy times....


----------



## Ariel 1715

brich330 said:


> Trying to play catch up, I’ve been away for work, can park reservations be booked through the app tomorrow, or website only?


I was told website only


----------



## Moliphino

jb405 said:


> Thanks. Follow up question.  they changed the expiration on my 6 day tickets to 9/2021 they now say ”any 6 of the valid dates.” So to me that means I can use a day or 2 and then 3 months later use another couple of days.... essentially turning my 6 day ticket into 6-1 day tickets. When they changed the expirations on these did they also get rid of the “after first use“ expiration?



It sounds that way from the wording on the tickets in MDE. From my 9 day park hopper:


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> I believe the resort story will be on DPB tomorrow


Thanks for the heads up.  For those of us in resorts not yet scheduled to re-open, should we expect to receive a notice "soon" from WDW about being moved to one that is open or will we just stay in limbo?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Booked for Riverside this Sept. disappointed to see that not on the resort list. Won’t be too thrilled if we get moved to CBR. We will see, but if that happens, may just move our trip to 2021.


----------



## Sandisw

koszmok said:


> About the ability to reserve park  from tomorrow/26/28 June until 26/09/21 in case you have ticket...
> 
> Why would they allow on the 24th to upgrade to a package for 2021 If they won`t let you reserve your park straight away?
> Would be silly to make a lot of  EXTRA people call in this already busy times....



I think the info given out about only 2020 park reservations initally was for the first few days so not to overload...once the 24th hit, it would be all.

However, it seems more info is coming out, even from TAs, that they will open for all, even Monday. With Disney, it is subject to change and maybe some miracle happened with their IT that makes them believe it won’t crash Monday morning.

I made no plans and expecting it to take hours to get my August dates.


----------



## Farro

I was under the impression from my call with CM that all resorts would be available to book for 2021.

Also, if purchasing ticket for 2021, hopper is still an option for purchase.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

CastAStone said:


> Interesting...
> Non DVC Resorts currently being refurbished:
> 
> All Star Music
> Art of Animation (almost done)
> Wilderness Lodge
> AKL Jambo House
> Resorts with announced refurbishments:
> 
> All Star Sports


Jambo house is done.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eek I'm super busy today and no time to back read. It is assumed all mods that aren't opened will be moved to a mod that is open at that time?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

TropicalDIS said:


> Booked for Riverside this Sept. disappointed to see that not on the resort list. Won’t be too thrilled if we get moved to CBR. We will see, but if that happens, may just move our trip to 2021.


Same boat - booked at POFQ - I wonder if we will be told anything tomorrow about being moved, or if Disney is just planning to hold us in limbo for the time being?


----------



## jb405

Moliphino said:


> It sounds that way from the wording on the tickets in MDE. From my 9 day park hopper:
> View attachment 502692



this does seem to clearly indicate the tickets will not expire within 9 days of first scan. Thank you. Where do you see this on your Mde? I can’t find anything similar to this but I’m probably looking in the wrong place. Thanks!


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> Why wouldn't they publicly announce that resort opening info? Seems pretty important for people to know before tomorrow morning when the park reservation system goes live.



I believe they said for people with reservations at resorts that may not be open initially to book their park reservations with their current room, and then when its time to be moved, they’ll do so when the time comes and you’ll already have your park reservations in tact


----------



## Mit88

Anyone know if SSR completed its 15 year room renovation overhaul? I know they started it, but I dont remember hearing it was completed


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Mit88 said:


> Anyone know if SSR completed its 15 year room renovation overhaul? I know they started it, but I dont remember hearing it was completed


Last I heard only a couple of buildings had been done before everything shut down. Pretty sure it was only preferred that got done.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

Is that all of Poly not opening on the 11th or just non-dvc?  I have a Poly res for July 12-15 on DVC points.


----------



## Mit88

Ninjagrrl said:


> Last I heard only a couple of buildings had been done before everything shut down. Pretty sure it was only preferred that got done.



Just looked it up, supposed to be done over the course of 2 years. Some have been completed, but probably wont be done until 2022


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> Anyone know if SSR completed its 15 year room renovation overhaul? I know they started it, but I dont remember hearing it was completed



No.  Only Congress Park was done,  They had started on the Springs.  So, no standard sections are done yet, and only part of preferred


----------



## Mit88

DarthGallifrey said:


> Is that all of Poly not opening on the 11th or just non-dvc?  I have a Poly res for July 12-15 on DVC points.



Just non DVC. All DVC will be open starting tomorrow


----------



## Sandisw

DarthGallifrey said:


> Is that all of Poly not opening on the 11th or just non-dvc?  I have a Poly res for July 12-15 on DVC points.



DvC resorts at WDW open June 22nd..the only building not is Jambo.


----------



## motherof5

Beachmom0317 said:


> We’re staying at Jambo in November and I’m so excited. We stayed in kidani last year and it was like I swear a 1/4 mile round trip to get to lobby and back


I heard you can't hop from Kidani to Jambo.  I have stayed at both.  I like Jambo better for resort but love the pool area for kids at Kidani


----------



## Mit88

Sandisw said:


> No.  Only Congress Park was done,  They had started on the Springs.  So, no standard sections are done yet, and only part of preferred



The rooms are really my only complaint about SSR. Main meals I cook in the room, so the dining there really doesnt impact me. And I dont mind the amount of walking. The buildings next to the 2 pathways to DS are nice, but no matter what its no more than a 20 minute walk from the room to DS


----------



## Ninjagrrl

motherof5 said:


> I heard you can't hop from Kidani to Jambo.  I have stayed at both.  I like Jambo better for resort but love the pool area for kids at Kidani


You can definitely hop between Jambo and Kidani. Both pools are open to dvc and non dvc guests. They are considered one resort in that sense.


----------



## motherof5

Ninjagrrl said:


> You can definitely hop between Jambo and Kidani. Both pools are open to dvc and non dvc guests. They are considered one resort in that sense.


I was told by CM that is not the case at this time.  Was in the past as I have done it before.


----------



## motherof5

Ninjagrrl said:


> You can definitely hop between Jambo and Kidani. Both pools are open to dvc and non dvc guests. They are considered one resort in that sense.


Think no bus between resorts either.  And no pool hopping for DVC.


----------



## Mit88

I still haven’t even stepped foot onto the AKL property, and I’ve been a DVC member since 2008, and the only year I haven’t been down to WDW is 2015. Its one of the last remaining resorts in the US (including Aulani) that I haven’t stayed at.


----------



## CaLuCa

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would use it to renew; you can't buy new ones right now.



No renew.  He's had enough Disney.  We swapped our APs for military tickets and a DCL Med cruise/DLP trip...which of course, didn't happen.  Kids and I have 6 day military tickets.  He won't go till it's cooler and there's a new ride or something.  Not his thing.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

motherof5 said:


> I was told by CM that is not the case at this time.  Was in the past as I have done it before.


Oh well right now you can't, no, bc the pool at Jambo isn't opening when Kidani opens. But once everything opens it would be impossible to stop people at the same resort since it's technically walkable.


----------



## Sandisw

Ninjagrrl said:


> You can definitely hop between Jambo and Kidani. Both pools are open to dvc and non dvc guests. They are considered one resort in that sense.



Yes, true  But until the lodge section opens, even DVC owners have been told the pool and things at Jambo will not open right away.

So, we will know for sure on July 10th...but it sounds like those at Jambo will have to go to Kidani.


----------



## kylenne

James Rhoades said:


> I haven’t seen anything but is there any info or rumors on the water parks opening?
> 
> Also, I have the platinum plus AP which I was going to activate in August. Still not sure what I’m going to do. Any suggestions on activating it?  I’m torn to just go to my dvc resort and make a resort vacation instead of “wasting “ it with not being able to park hop or use water parks. Or would everyone expect some extension of months on it?



I'll be real with you, if I didn't already have an AP that just got extended I wouldn't even think of coming this year. And mine is just the regular Platinum without water parks, mind. No way would I be cracking open a new one this year much less a Plat Plus. Wait until 2021 when most/all of this insanity dies down so you'll actually get value out of it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> I'll be real with you, if I didn't already have an AP that just got extended I wouldn't even think of coming this year. And mine is just the regular Platinum without water parks, mind. No way would I be cracking open a new one this year much less a Plat Plus. Wait until 2021 when most/all of this insanity dies down so you'll actually get value out of it.




Agree 1000%. There is no way I would activate such an expensive pass this year.


----------



## Farro

I am so curious to see what the new prices are for next year - hotels, tickets?

You would think the increases would be minimal due to Covid, the economy, lack of travel etc., but it's Disney so I'm thinking they will be bigger than normal.


----------



## Moliphino

jb405 said:


> this does seem to clearly indicate the tickets will not expire within 9 days of first scan. Thank you. Where do you see this on your Mde? I can’t find anything similar to this but I’m probably looking in the wrong place. Thanks!



I go to Tickets and Passes, that's what I see when I look at mine and my family's park hoppers (all originally dated during the closure).


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I am so curious to see what the new prices are for next year - hotels, tickets?
> 
> You would think the increases would be minimal due to Covid, the economy, lack of travel etc., but it's Disney so I'm thinking they will be bigger than normal.


I think they'll start off really high and then when they see people aren't booking they'll release discounts.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Sandisw said:


> Yes, true  But until the lodge section opens, even DVC owners have been told the pool and things at Jambo will not open right away.
> 
> So, we will know for sure on July 10th...but it sounds like those at Jambo will have to go to Kidani.


Yes, they didn't specify that they were referring specifically to the closure period.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they'll start off really high and then when they see people aren't booking they'll release discounts.



I'm more curious about ticket price increase. I've got my hotel booked, but need tickets. 

I'm not sure of the financial situation of people for hotels - are they willing to book at higher prices now and wait for possible discounts? Will they just be turned off by the high prices?

Who knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they'll start off really high and then when they see people aren't booking they'll release discounts.



Yeah, I think they will push the pricing as much as they can, get what they can from people willing to pay it and then have some discounts to fill in whatever capacity they are comfortable with.  And then before long the 50the celebration will be starting and new rides opening and assuming this thing is under control by fall of 2021 people will come and pay more to come


----------



## Bjn10

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As previously mentioned all riff raff and ribble rabble is welcomed with open arms into the peasantry.
> 
> Pop pheasant will be on a Disney sold T-shirt within 3 months
> 
> 
> OH WE ARE! THE PARTY AT PETALS POOL BAR IS BACK ON BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw someone on another board accidentally us Pop Century _pheasants _the other day and it made me realize that we need a mascot.
> 
> I nominate the *peasant pheasant*. You can all just love this post in support.


----------



## Pens Fan

Moliphino said:


> It sounds that way from the wording on the tickets in MDE. From my 9 day park hopper:
> View attachment 502692



Thanks for this!  I had not seen that before.

All I could find was this phrase underneath our ticket listing on MDE: "Theme Park Admission:  Any 9 of the Valid Dates".  It was pretty clear to me that they could be used in any way up until expiration in Sept 2021, but as Disney-speak has lead me down many a wrong path I did the online chat to confirm.  He told me they had to be used within 14 days of activation - basically the old rule.  I pushed back, asking if he was sure about that and he basically told me to call ticketing and bailed.    I called ticketing and the very sweet CM assured me that we could use them any time in any manner we wanted up until expiration - no time limit from activation other than the final expiration date.  That made me feel better, but seeing it in writing is even better.

It's weird though that I don't see that verbiage on MDE.  I'm on my laptop.  Were you using the app?  Or maybe I'm just so sick of all this that I'm not seeing straight.  Yeah, I'm betting it's the latter!

Thanks again, for posting it.


----------



## mickey0624

DarthGallifrey said:


> Is that all of Poly not opening on the 11th or just non-dvc?  I have a Poly res for July 12-15 on DVC points.


Had a poly reservation for early August...Everything in life right now just pretty much sucks...now not even the glimmer of a disney trip...happy father's day...geeesh


----------



## andyman8

SarahC97 said:


> Do you know if they're trying to keep people at the same resort level they're booked? I mean, I'm booked at Wilderness Lodge and while I'll ultimately be happy just to have a room, is there a chance they'd move me to Pop?


While anything *could* happen, my understanding is that current idea is to try to move those with cash-side reservations at the Deluxes to their resort’s adjacent Villa-side but I believe they can only really do that within 60 days unless they haven’t already used up the original cash-earmarked villas. Moderates and values are going to have to be very flexible. Some _could_ end up at SSR for example. It’s still up in the air and details are still being worked out as we speak I believe. I do think, however, that this will be a rolling process. 


Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks for info.  Since we are booked at POFQ and it is not on the list, when and how will we be notified of a change in our resort?


Depends on when you’re going. If you’re book for much later this year, they may just have you sit tight. Even with these resorts, things are fluid.


----------



## jb405

Moliphino said:


> I go to Tickets and Passes, that's what I see when I look at mine and my family's park hoppers (all originally dated during the closure).


Thanks! Curious are you on the website or app? i Do not have any further info besides “any 6 of the valid dates”


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> While anything *could* happen, my understanding is that current idea is to try to move those with cash-side reservations at the Deluxes to their resort’s adjacent Villa-side but I believe they can only really do that within 60 days unless they haven’t already used up the original cash-earmarked villas. Moderates and values are going to have to be very flexible. Some _could_ end up at SSR for example. It’s still up in the air and details are still being worked out as we speak I believe. I do think, however, that this will be a rolling process.
> 
> Depends on when you’re going. If you’re book for much later this year, they may just have you sit tight. Even with these resorts, things are fluid.


Thanks for the info. We arrive 7/27, so I'm very curious to see what the plan is for me!


----------



## Janet McDonald

andyman8 said:


> Bingo! Today we should begin the consolidation of guests. Again, if you don’t want to be charged, flexibility is going to be super super important, even if you’re disappointed with your new resort. Also, plans for POR, POFQ, AKL, WL and the All-Stars are still up in the air and will be determined when they see what demand looks like for beyond September.



So sorry to ask this but I have two day tickets attached to my resort check in for July 15 and I really need those changed to 7 day tickets before tomorrow’s park reservation openings. (Long story on why only two day tickers) if I hear of my resort change today is there any chance they would let those be changed to the 7 day verses two since I do already have tickets attached and they are just for the wrong amount of days for my resort stay?


----------



## Moliphino

Pens Fan said:


> Thanks for this!  I had not seen that before.
> 
> All I could find was this phrase underneath our ticket listing on MDE: "Theme Park Admission:  Any 9 of the Valid Dates".  It was pretty clear to me that they could be used in any way up until expiration in Sept 2021, but as Disney-speak has lead me down many a wrong path I did the online chat to confirm.  He told me they had to be used within 14 days of activation - basically the old rule.  I pushed back, asking if he was sure about that and he basically told me to call ticketing and bailed.    I called ticketing and the very sweet CM assured me that we could use them any time in any manner we wanted up until expiration - no time limit from activation other than the final expiration date.  That made me feel better, but seeing it in writing is even better.
> 
> It's weird though that I don't see that verbiage on MDE.  I'm on my laptop.  Were you using the app?  Or maybe I'm just so sick of all this that I'm not seeing straight.  Yeah, I'm betting it's the latter!
> 
> Thanks again, for posting it.



The screenshot is from the app.


----------



## Farro

Janet McDonald said:


> So sorry to ask this but I have two day tickets attached to my resort check in for July 15 and I really need those changed to 7 day tickets before tomorrow’s park reservation openings. (Long story on why only two day tickers) if I hear of my resort change today is there any chance they would let those be changed to the 7 day verses two since I do already have tickets attached and they are just for the wrong amount of days for my resort stay?



I don't think anyone can make any changes by tomorrow?

on 6/22  - people with resort stays and tickets can reserve parks supposedly through 9/21
on 6/24 -  2021 room only reservation people can upgrade to package if they want
on 6/28 -  you can book 2021 trips or buy tickets for 2021

for anything in 2020 it will open up "later this summer"


----------



## CaLuCa

Anyone know if they are taking calls?  My MDE looks messed up...says it can't display any friends and family and doesn't have the right people listed for my reservation (just ghost placeholders).  I've been on hold with the tech support line for over an hour.  I emailed about it a couple days ago and no response, so I thought I'd call.


----------



## jenjersnap

I have an inactivated Platinum Plus voucher too. Praying they reopen 2020 ticket sales by the time of our trip so I can save it for another year. 



James Rhoades said:


> I haven’t seen anything but is there any info or rumors on the water parks opening?
> 
> Also, I have the platinum plus AP which I was going to activate in August. Still not sure what I’m going to do. Any suggestions on activating it?  I’m torn to just go to my dvc resort and make a resort vacation instead of “wasting “ it with not being able to park hop or use water parks. Or would everyone expect some extension of months on it?


----------



## Searc

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Is there any other verbiage that goes along with this HUB announcement? It’s still very vague to me. It says available “for guest booking”.  It doesn’t say opening, guest bookings, guest stays, etc. As usual, ambiguous and oddly worded.


I agree with you. If that is actually the date they are reopening, they need to hire a different Communications person, because whoever is writing their blurbs is awful.


----------



## andyman8

Janet McDonald said:


> So sorry to ask this but I have two day tickets attached to my resort check in for July 15 and I really need those changed to 7 day tickets before tomorrow’s park reservation openings. (Long story on why only two day tickers) if I hear of my resort change today is there any chance they would let those be changed to the 7 day verses two since I do already have tickets attached and they are just for the wrong amount of days for my resort stay?


I assume these aren’t part of a package? I actually spoke to Ticketing yesterday about an unrelated ticket issue, and they specifically said that ticket upgrades are not being processed at this time (part of the ticket sales pause), so you should make reservations with what you have then check availability when ticket sales resume and if what you want is still available you can upgrade. That’s the official answer. If you talk to another CM in DRC while working on your reservation, they might be able to help but for the time being the official answer is no.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

So just to verify ahead of tomorrow,
*If you have a package with Park tickets before September 26th, you can make your Park reservations tomorrow morning on MDE
*If you are staying at a resort that is not scheduled to be open prior to September 26th, Disney will change you and you will have to accept the change that they place you at.
*If you are linked with another reservation both parties have to go in and request Park tickets for the same day the link will not do it for you?  Correct?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I'm more curious about ticket price increase. I've got my hotel booked, but need tickets.
> 
> I'm not sure of the financial situation of people for hotels - are they willing to book at higher prices now and wait for possible discounts? Will they just be turned off by the high prices?
> 
> Who knows.


I would hope they wouldn't increase ticket prices because of so much stuff not operating (all the shows and meet n greets), but it's Disney so who the heck knows anymore!


----------



## babydoll65

CaLuCa said:


> Anyone know if they are taking calls?  My MDE looks messed up...says it can't display any friends and family and doesn't have the right people listed for my reservation (just ghost placeholders).  I've been on hold with the tech support line for over an hour.  I emailed about it a couple days ago and no response, so I thought I'd call.


They are taking calls, I called about an hour ago (20 min on hold)


----------



## Searc

Moliphino said:


> It sounds that way from the wording on the tickets in MDE. From my 9 day park hopper:
> View attachment 502692


So you can use them like the old non-expiring tickets between opening day this year and Sept of 2021.


----------



## Doingitagain

bach63 said:


> I noticed the list only mentions Animal Kingdom Villas-Jambo House.  Doesn't mention AKL; unless it is an oversight, seems surprising.


Kidani is DVC and is already opening June 22.  This is for Jambo to open July 10.  Since they aren't booking new reservations until "next month", I wonder if they will start moving people with July 10 reservations from closed resorts to Jambo.



motherof5 said:


> Think no bus between resorts either.  And no pool hopping for DVC.


I was asking about staying at Jambo in July, but not having any restaurants open.  I was told by MS that there would be a van going between Jambo and Kidani, even if there isn't a park bus.  Not sure they can know that, though.  We will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Searc

Janet McDonald said:


> So sorry to ask this but I have two day tickets attached to my resort check in for July 15 and I really need those changed to 7 day tickets before tomorrow’s park reservation openings. (Long story on why only two day tickers) if I hear of my resort change today is there any chance they would let those be changed to the 7 day verses two since I do already have tickets attached and they are just for the wrong amount of days for my resort stay?


No, you won't be allowed to change anything.


----------



## Searc

CaLuCa said:


> Anyone know if they are taking calls?  My MDE looks messed up...says it can't display any friends and family and doesn't have the right people listed for my reservation (just ghost placeholders).  I've been on hold with the tech support line for over an hour.  I emailed about it a couple days ago and no response, so I thought I'd call.


I'm sure they're furiously working to make the crash tomorrow even more spectacular.


----------



## kylenne

Searc said:


> I agree with you. If that is actually the date they are reopening, they need to hire a different Communications person, because whoever is writing their blurbs is awful.



Writing is a direly undervalued skill in the workplace tbh. I've worked in the private and public sector and the one thing they have in common is awful communication. My family clowned me constantly for being an English major but my entire team runs communications through me before sending them out. Everybody understands us. Meanwhile the other support teams send things out and we need 50 back and forth emails trying to clarify whatever vague thing they said. 

Parents, teach your younglings to write!


----------



## Janet McDonald

andyman8 said:


> I assume these aren’t part of a package? I actually spoke to Ticketing yesterday about an unrelated ticket issue, and they specifically said that ticket upgrades are not being processed at this time (part of the ticket sales pause), so you should make reservations with what you have then check availability when ticket sales resume and if what you want is still available you can upgrade. That’s the official answer. If you talk to another CM in DRC while working on your reservation, they might be able to help but for the time being the official answer is no.



They are part of a sun and fun package


----------



## mickey0624

DarthGallifrey said:


> Is that all of Poly not opening on the 11th or just non-dvc?  I have a Poly res for July 12-15 on DVC points.


I was just on with a Disney rep and he said there have no reports of the Polynesian not opening on time. He said the Polynesian is scheduled to open as planned


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

andyman8 said:


> While anything *could* happen, my understanding is that current idea is to try to move those with cash-side reservations at the Deluxes to their resort’s adjacent Villa-side but I believe they can only really do that within 60 days unless they haven’t already used up the original cash-earmarked villas. Moderates and values are going to have to be very flexible. Some _could_ end up at SSR for example. It’s still up in the air and details are still being worked out as we speak I believe. I do think, however, that this will be a rolling process.
> 
> Depends on when you’re going. If you’re book for much later this year, they may just have you sit tight. Even with these resorts, things are fluid.


Thanks -  I will just try to book park reservations for our two trips (Oct and Dec) tomorrow and will see what happens with the rooms.  
Can we book park reservations for multiple trips tomorrow??


----------



## CaLuCa

babydoll65 said:


> They are taking calls, I called about an hour ago (20 min on hold)


Yeah!!  got through and all fixed.  Hour and 20 minutes on hold.  Asked about tomorrow...no dice.  Held the cards close.


----------



## constanze

[


mickey0624 said:


> I was just on with a Disney rep and he said there have no reports of the Polynesian not opening on time. He said the Polynesian is scheduled to open as planned


for my anxiety levels...  I’m going to hold onto this today


----------



## rteetz

FYI the list of resorts has been removed from the hub!


----------



## Brianstl

Is this new?


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Is this new?
> View attachment 502734


Been there for me for 2-3 days now.


----------



## kylenne

Brianstl said:


> Is this new?
> View attachment 502734



I started seeing that yesterday.


----------



## andigomeep

Just a speculative question - if water parks open do you think they’ll require a reservation? If they do will the no hopping mean you couldn’t do the water park in the day and a regular park at night?


----------



## mickey0624

rteetz said:


> FYI the list of resorts has been removed from the hub!


wonder what that means?


----------



## rteetz

mickey0624 said:


> wonder what that means?


Things are in a constant state of flux. Hopefully Disney says something officially soon.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

rteetz said:


> FYI the list of resorts has been removed from the hub!


They probably panicked when CMs started taking screenshots and reposting.


----------



## rteetz

Ninjagrrl said:


> They probably panicked when CMs started taking screenshots and reposting.


More news expected tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Ninjagrrl said:


> They probably panicked when CMs started taking screenshots and reposting.


That's what I wonder. It's making it's way all over internet, and I am guessing they didn't want that info out. Probably lots of phone calls.


----------



## motherof5

Doingitagain said:


> Kidani is DVC and is already opening June 22.  This is for Jambo to open July 10.  Since they aren't booking new reservations until "next month", I wonder if they will start moving people with July 10 reservations from closed resorts to Jambo.
> 
> 
> I was asking about staying at Jambo in July, but not having any restaurants open.  I was told by MS that there would be a van going between Jambo and Kidani, even if there isn't a park bus.  Not sure they can know that, though.  We will know more tomorrow.


Keep us updated


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> FYI the list of resorts has been removed from the hub!



*At this point, I won't believe I'm actually staying in whichever resort I think I'll be staying in until after we've checked out.   *


----------



## aweehughes

[QUOTE="IceSkatingPrincess, post: 62031347, member: 489047"
I saw someone on another board accidentally us Pop Century _pheasants _the other day and it made me realize that we need a mascot.

I nominate the *peasant pheasant*. You can all just love this post in support. 
[/QUOTE]
I’ve got a Pop Pheasant design going in my Cricut Design Space


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Searc said:


> I'm sure they're furiously working to make the crash tomorrow even more spectacular.


 If I am not somehow rerouted to The Spirit of Halloween website during tomorrow’s crash I am gonna be spectacularly disappointed.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

kylenne said:


> Writing is a direly undervalued skill in the workplace tbh. I've worked in the private and public sector and the one thing they have in common is awful communication. My family clowned me constantly for being an English major but my entire team runs communications through me before sending them out. Everybody understands us. Meanwhile the other support teams send things out and we need 50 back and forth emails trying to clarify whatever vague thing they said.
> 
> Parents, teach your younglings to write!


Yea, but I don’t know what’s worse, the way it was written or how many here simply took it to mean those were the resort opening dates just because a moderator posted it.  They may be completely correct, but it certainly doesn’t say what many are speculating it says.  This is what happens when poor communication becomes the standard instead of the exception.


----------



## motherof5

Ninjagrrl said:


> Oh well right now you can't, no, bc the pool at Jambo isn't opening when Kidani opens. But once everything opens it would be impossible to stop people at the same resort since it's technically walkable.


Good to know I was under the impression all pool hopping stopped to prevent too many people one area.


----------



## mmackeymouse

CastAStone said:


> It is not clear whether you will have to leverage your tickets in a valid manner when you reserve. I would imagine that you will not be able to do what you say but it’s possible Disney didn’t program their system right.



I'm curious why you think this would not be allowed to be done? It's essentially guaranteeing a bounceback trip, which means easy revenue.


----------



## Searc

kylenne said:


> Writing is a direly undervalued skill in the workplace tbh. I've worked in the private and public sector and the one thing they have in common is awful communication. My family clowned me constantly for being an English major but my entire team runs communications through me before sending them out. Everybody understands us. Meanwhile the other support teams send things out and we need 50 back and forth emails trying to clarify whatever vague thing they said.
> 
> Parents, teach your younglings to write!


I also have a BA in English and Disney's comms are shameful. I'm available if you need someone, Disney!


----------



## CastAStone

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm curious why you think this would not be allowed to be done? It's essentially guaranteeing a bounceback trip, which means easy revenue.


I may have misunderstood the posters question.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Rxdr2013 said:


> I was surprised to already have my labor day weekend reservation moved to Poly from BC. We are booked with that TA. Guess Poly will be open after all atleast end of august. I would like the non DVC sections would be next to open.


Probably already covered in the subsequent 15 pages I haven't caught up on, but I think Polynesian is probably the easiest to "unofficially" open the resort side, particularly in increments.  They could move you and this block of reservations to a single longhouse, and they just open that one longhouse - probably just open one of the longhouses on the other side of the Oasis pool from DVC, even as small as Niue, and they already have housekeeping, etc., right there.


----------



## New Mouse

WonderlandisReality said:


> If I am not somehow rerouted to The Spirit of Halloween website during tomorrow’s crash I am gonna be spectacularly disappointed.



Quick, someone push a few toggle buttons before we go live


----------



## kylenne

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yea, but I don’t know what’s worse, the way it was written or how many here simply took it to mean those were the resort opening dates just because a moderator posted it.  They may be completely correct, but it certainly doesn’t say what many are speculating it says.  This is what happens when poor communication becomes the standard instead of the exception.



Yeah...I said it once before but this really has become the world's most expensive game of Telephone. Phone CMs are freestyling as usual because they don't seem to know anything more than we do, and we're stuck shaking magic 8 balls from bus drivers and speculating on what one or two vague words mean. Next thing you know we'll be looking at the Pop pheasants' entrails!


----------



## sara_s

kylenne said:


> Writing is a direly undervalued skill in the workplace tbh. I've worked in the private and public sector and the one thing they have in common is awful communication. *My family clowned me constantly for being an English major but my entire team runs communications through me before sending them out.* Everybody understands us. Meanwhile the other support teams send things out and we need 50 back and forth emails trying to clarify whatever vague thing they said.
> 
> Parents, teach your younglings to write!


This!! I am the resident proofreading queen.


----------



## mmackeymouse

CastAStone said:


> I may have misunderstood the posters question.



From what I can tell, the poster was saying he currently has tickets A that can be used between now and September 2021. But, when ticket purchases open back up, he is wondering if he can buy new tickets, Tickets B, re-prioritize the tickets, use Tickets B for this trip, and save his Tickets A for next year, for example. 

And if he does that, would he lose/keep his park reservations? 

From the reports we are hearing, many CMs have said that all that matters is that there is  ticket on the account, it doesn't sound like it is attached to any one specific ticket. I could be wrong.


----------



## LSUmiss

kylenne said:


> Writing is a direly undervalued skill in the workplace tbh. I've worked in the private and public sector and the one thing they have in common is awful communication. My family clowned me constantly for being an English major but my entire team runs communications through me before sending them out. Everybody understands us. Meanwhile the other support teams send things out and we need 50 back and forth emails trying to clarify whatever vague thing they said.
> 
> Parents, teach your younglings to write!


Yes! Fellow English major here!!


----------



## fla4fun

kylenne said:


> Pop on the 10th? The peasants will be thrilled!


This peasant is very happy!  I figure the Skyliner is one of the healthiest forms of transportation right now, between the ventilation and low capacity limit, and would have been sorry to move for that reason. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## casaya95

LSUmiss said:


> Yes! Fellow English major here!!


English tutor here! Aren’t we a grammatically correct bunch?


----------



## Carol Jackson

aweehughes said:


> [QUOTE="IceSkatingPrincess, post: 62031347, member: 489047"
> I saw someone on another board accidentally us Pop Century _pheasants _the other day and it made me realize that we need a mascot.
> 
> I nominate the *peasant pheasant*. You can all just love this post in support.


I’ve got a Pop Pheasant design going in my Cricut Design Space 
[/QUOTE]
Sign me up! I’ll be at Pop July 20 (hopefully!) and I would love a t shirt!!!


----------



## fla4fun

Searc said:


> I'm sure they're furiously working to make the crash tomorrow even more spectacular.


Maybe not.  Maybe they are working to make sure no one can log in at all, so all the problems go away . . .


----------



## wisteria1019

CaLuCa said:


> Anyone know if they are taking calls?  My MDE looks messed up...says it can't display any friends and family and doesn't have the right people listed for my reservation (just ghost placeholders).  I've been on hold with the tech support line for over an hour.  I emailed about it a couple days ago and no response, so I thought I'd call.


We went through the same thing yesterday. We were on hold for two and a half hours. They were able to fix everything and we are back on track.


----------



## bpx2

I have fallen behind on this thread...maybe someone can help me out. I have a room-only booked at the YC for the first week of August and tickets that have been extended to 9/2021. I want to reschedule to next April. Is it correct I will be able to reserve park days for April on the 28th? Will I be able to modify my resort reservation that day too?


----------



## skeeter31

Janet McDonald said:


> They are part of a sun and fun package


Unfortunately I don’t think you’ll be able to add any days to your tickets until later this summer. So I would book the 2 days of park reservations tomorrow as soon as you can and then hope you can get other days once you can buy tickets again. You may have to wait until you’re actually on property to extend the tickets.


----------



## Skippyboo

I have been wondering about ride loading. No single rider lines, they aren’t going to stick 2 strangers in a mine car anymore. I would think they would try to keep parties together. As I solo visitor it might be quite nice. Do they cut the preshow stuff out like the 2 rooms before POF? All of our accumulated Disney knowledge is useless now.


----------



## kylenne

fla4fun said:


> This peasant is very happy!  I figure the Skyliner is one of the healthiest forms of transportation right now, between the ventilation and low capacity limit, and would have been sorry to move for that reason. Keeping fingers crossed!



The Skyliner really does seem suited to social distancing doesn't it? Waits might be slightly longer if they're not allowing parties to share, and I wonder how sanitizing cabins would work.

Here in NYC our transit authority has been experimenting with UV light to sanitize subway cars. This is on top of wiping down surfaces in cars when they pull into end of the line stations. Maybe Disney is looking into similar technology for the Skyliner, monorails, etc.

https://www.cnet.com/health/new-york-mta-is-battling-covid-19-with-uv-lights-and-infrared-sensors/


----------



## Skippyboo

Janet McDonald said:


> So sorry to ask this but I have two day tickets attached to my resort check in for July 15 and I really need those changed to 7 day tickets before tomorrow’s park reservation openings. (Long story on why only two day tickers) if I hear of my resort change today is there any chance they would let those be changed to the 7 day verses two since I do already have tickets attached and they are just for the wrong amount of days for my resort stay?


 I would think the park system will work like the FP system did. You couldn’t book 5 days of FP with 2 days park tickets. The number of ticket days not length of stay is determining factor.


----------



## Katrina Y

CaLuCa said:


> Anyone know if they are taking calls?  My MDE looks messed up...says it can't display any friends and family and doesn't have the right people listed for my reservation (just ghost placeholders).  I've been on hold with the tech support line for over an hour.  I emailed about it a couple days ago and no response, so I thought I'd call.


For MDE you need to call 407-939-7765. They should take your call.


----------



## Bjn10

What will help with the park’s reservations for guest with packages they will only have the ability to book during there stay(at lest common sense says so)?


----------



## Sadeesmom

glocker said:


> It amazes me how many people who have reservations for value resorts are disparaging OKW and SSR as if they are not massive upgrades to what they booked. Disney, if they actually move you, are giving you a room that is far superior, in a resort that actually feels like a resort. As a DVC owner, who had stayed in values, moderate, and deluxes, I speak from experience; you should be excited to stay at SSR or OKW as they are really nice upgrades.


As someone who has stayed at all levels (All Star Music, POP, POR, CSR, OKW, & Poly), I would cancel my July trip if we get transferred from All Star Sports to SSR or OKW due to who I’m traveling with. I stayed at OKW with my mom, & it was great-very laid back and relaxed. My travel companion for my next trip, my nephew, would not enjoy it even one little bit. I would rather reschedule later for something he would enjoy for his first trip. It’s not even an upgrade, let alone a “massive upgrade” as you believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bpx2 said:


> I have fallen behind on this thread...maybe someone can help me out. I have a room-only booked at the YC for the first week of August and tickets that have been extended to 9/2021. I want to reschedule to next April. Is it correct I will be able to reserve park days for April on the 28th? Will I be able to modify my resort reservation that day too?



From what I understand you will be able to book April 2021 start in June 28th

I am not sure if you can "touch" 2020 reservations then at all though so might have to make a separate reservation and then "later this summer" cancel your August 2020 stay


----------



## Katrina Y

I am just triple checking, the web browser on an iPad should work tomorrow morning. I am getting anxious.


----------



## jlwise

mmackeymouse said:


> From what I can tell, the poster was saying he currently has tickets A that can be used between now and September 2021. But, when ticket purchases open back up, he is wondering if he can buy new tickets, Tickets B, re-prioritize the tickets, use Tickets B for this trip, and save his Tickets A for next year, for example.
> 
> And if he does that, would he lose/keep his park reservations?
> 
> From the reports we are hearing, many CMs have said that all that matters is that there is  ticket on the account, it doesn't sound like it is attached to any one specific ticket. I could be wrong.



This is my exact question: if we reserve now, but then buy different tickets when we are able to do so, will our park reservations be deleted? This is great news if they will not be deleted. Thank you!


----------



## Sandisw

Not sure this has been posted or not..but interesting read.
http://mouseadventurer.com/clearingupparkpassreservationconfusion/


----------



## Leigh123

merry_nbright said:


> Just a quick thought, I’m booked at Beach Club the first weekend in September. Am I looking too far into things in thinking that that’s why Storm Along Bay isn’t opening right away? Have I just simply lost my mind in this mess?


I was also booked that week and got moved to the Poly


----------



## nicket

Just trying to clarify if anyone knows, I have a room only booked in Feb 2021, no tickets bought yet. Looks like we have two options: we could call and upgrade to a package with tickets on 6/24 then book park reservations right after or wait till 6/28 and buy tickets separately to keep our current rooms rate then book park reservations?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Has it been discussed yet (and any info out there) on what is meant by allowing Passholders to book length of stay up to 14 days in relation to more than one trip?  So if I have two 8-day trips, am I limited to 14 park reservations total, or are we fine with separate trips?  I've seen some people say they have 3 trips booked over the next year or so, that would be even more limiting for them.


----------



## AmberMV

So if you are booked for 2 nights (3 days) do you reserve parks for 2 days or 3 days?


----------



## Sandisw

Anthony Vito said:


> Has it been discussed yet (and any info out there) on what is meant by allowing Passholders to book length of stay up to 14 days in relation to more than one trip?  So if I have two 8-day trips, am I limited to 14 park reservations total, or are we fine with separate trips?  I've seen some people say they have 3 trips booked over the next year or so, that would be even more limiting for them.



I think the 14 days is one trip.


----------



## Farro

nicket said:


> Just trying to clarify if anyone knows, I have a room only booked in Feb 2021, no tickets bought yet. Looks like we have two options: *we could call and upgrade to a package with tickets on 6/24 then book park reservations right after or wait till 6/28 and buy tickets separately to keep our current rooms rate then book park reservations?*



Yes and yes. 

I'm in same boat - on 6/24 I plan to call to see how much my room rate would go up if I switch to package - if negligible, I may bite the bullet and switch. If a lot, I'll buy tickets at a later time.


----------



## jb405

Sandisw said:


> Not sure this has been posted or not..but interesting read.
> http://mouseadventurer.com/clearingupparkpassreservationconfusion/


This clears up one of my ticketing questions. But I’m curious because I haven’t seen this site before, what are the credentials because I’d like to be able to trust what this article says


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> So if you are booked for 2 nights (3 days) do you reserve parks for 2 days or 3 days?



I am pretty sure it is length of stay but check out day counts,  So, I think 3 days.


----------



## Sandisw

jb405 said:


> This clears up one of my ticketing questions. But I’m curious because I haven’t seen this site before, what are the credentials because I’d like to be able to trust what this article says



I have not either, but it does at least support that many are getting information that Monday is for 2020 only.

Again, we won’t know for sure until people get denied, but If I had a 2021 trip, it certainly gives me reason that if I can’t get in, then it is not an error, but probably this being true.


----------



## Farro

Sandisw said:


> I am pretty sure it is length of stay but check out day counts,  So, I think 3 days.



Do you mean length of stay tickets? Who has those?

You reserve park days for the amount of days you bought tickets for, right?

I'm confused.


----------



## nicket

Farro said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> I'm in same boat - on 6/24 I plan to call to see how much my room rate would go up if I switch to package - if negligible, I may bite the bullet and switch. If a lot, I'll buy tickets at a later time.


Thanks, that's what I thought. But with so much info being thrown out wanted to double check! We plan on doing the same in regards to seeing how much more it'll be to switch to a package before deciding for sure.


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> Do you mean length of stay tickets? Who has those?
> 
> You reserve park days for the amount of days you bought tickets for, right?
> 
> I'm confused.


APs


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> APs



Ah! Thanks!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> So if you are booked for 2 nights (3 days) do you reserve parks for 2 days or 3 days?



*I thought it was based on how many days your tickets cover, not how long you're in the resort - unless you're an AP in a resort and then you're good for the length of your resort stay or 14 days, whichever is shorter.

I probably misunderstood *


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *I thought it was based on how many days your tickets cover, not how long you're in the resort - unless you're an AP in a resort and then you're good for the length of your resort stay or 14 days, whichever is shorter.
> 
> I probably misunderstood *


I'm an AP in a resort...so we are staying the 24-26, that's 2 nights but 3 days.  I'm trying to determine if I get 3 park res days (24, 25, 26) or 2 park res days (for 2 nights in the resort)


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> I'm an AP in a resort...so we are staying the 24-26, that's 2 nights but 3 days.  I'm trying to determine if I get 3 park res days (24, 25, 26) or 2 park res days (for 2 nights in the resort)




Don't APs get 3 days anyway?


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> Don't APs get 3 days anyway?


that's non resort  AP visits. APs get length of stay visits in resorts just like other ticket/resort guests too.


----------



## runningstitch

Carol Jackson said:


> I’ve got a Pop Pheasant design going in my Cricut Design Space


Sign me up! I’ll be at Pop July 20 (hopefully!) and I would love a t shirt!!!
[/QUOTE]
I would definitely buy one of these!


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Farro said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> I'm in same boat - on 6/24 I plan to call to see how much my room rate would go up if I switch to package - if negligible, I may bite the bullet and switch. If a lot, I'll buy tickets at a later time.



I’m wondering if this will be something we can check online or if we will have to call.


----------



## Azziefan

Has anyone heard helpful tips for the type of browser or anything for when we make park reservations for parks tom ?


----------



## Sandisw

Farro said:


> Do you mean length of stay tickets? Who has those?
> 
> You reserve park days for the amount of days you bought tickets for, right?
> 
> I'm confused.



Length of stay of resort...that is how I took the question I was answering.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> that's non resort  AP visits. APs get length of stay visits in resorts just like other ticket/resort guests too.




Right, but you had wondered if you get 3 reservations. You've got me confused now! lol


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> I'm an AP in a resort...so we are staying the 24-26, that's 2 nights but 3 days.  I'm trying to determine if I get 3 park res days (24, 25, 26) or 2 park res days (for 2 nights in the resort)



*OH, I'm sorry! I follow now! That's a good question - I would assume you'd be able to book 3 days since your AP would give you access to the parks every day. If an AP were booked for 4 nights in a resort, I'd assume they could book 5 days' worth of park reservations. I'm just guessing, though. This situation doesn't apply to me but I am curious to know the answer, so please let us know what happens when you try to book!

Off to get more coffee since I clearly need it today.  *


----------



## Farro

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> I’m wondering if this will be something we can check online or if we will have to call.



If you want to switch to package, I think they can only do it over the phone?
Do we have ability to book it online and then cancel old trip? Or do you have to cancel first?
Never done that!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sandisw said:


> I have not either, but it does at least support that many are getting information that Monday is for 2020 only.
> 
> Again, we won’t know for sure until people get denied, but If I had a 2021 trip, it certainly gives me reason that if I can’t get in, then it is not an error, but probably this being true.



I think at this point if there is any chance of one bring able to book tomorrow, might as well try.  But to your point if you try and can't it might be due to a valid reason and not an "error"

Tomorrow is going to be fun


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Tomorrow is going to be *fun*


----------



## Grnl706

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think at this point if there is any chance of one bring able to book tomorrow, might as well try.  But to your point if you try and can't it might be due to a valid reason and not an "error"
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be fun


I agree, unless Disney flat out says it's for 2020 only, I will be on in the morning just in case!


----------



## sherryb5

I apologize if this has already been addressed, but am I reading correctly that I can view availability for new tickets beginning on June 28? I have my fingers crossed for a visit at the end of July, but that may be impossible since I don’t already have tickets.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

So here’s a question.  Continued ability for Epcot resort area guests (or Skyliner guests) to still walk through Epcot to ride the monorail to MK (I.e. to avoid bus system)....any speculations?  Or, I guess, given lack of park hopping, speculation on monorail between MK and EP at all?  I would imagine this still will be at least available to MK resort area guests?


----------



## DurangoJim

A2DisneyMom said:


> So here’s a question.  Continued ability for Epcot resort area guests (or Skyliner guests) to still walk through Epcot to ride the monorail to MK (I.e. to avoid bus system)....any speculations?  Or, I guess, given lack of park hopping, speculation on monorail between MK and EP at all?  I would imagine this still will be at least available to MK resort area guests?


No way will they let anyone go into EPCOT if they don’t have a EPCOT reservation. They’ll just have to use the busses.


----------



## TommyR

I'm still confused about the following scenario.

Suppose that you have an AP that expires January 1, 2021. You also have a trip for February 1, 2021. You can't renew your AP until 60 days prior... November 2, 2020. Does that mean you can't make park reservations for the February trip until November 2, 2020 when you renew the pass?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TommyR said:


> I'm still confused about the following scenario.
> 
> Suppose that you have an AP that expires January 1, 2021. You also have a trip for February 1, 2021. You can't renew your AP until 60 days prior... November 2, 2020. Does that mean you can't make park reservations for the February trip until November 2, 2020 when you renew the pass?


Yes... 

Quite a few people have been able to get cast members to renew early. It basically is just like buying a voucher that stays on your account.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

DurangoJim said:


> No way will they let anyone go into EPCOT if they don’t have a EPCOT reservation. They’ll just have to use the busses.


Uber it is then, lol.  But, given they already have a mechanism to allow this in the mornings before WS opens, I hope the consider it.  Otherwise, I really hope they’re planning on running extra buses!


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> that's non resort  AP visits. APs get length of stay visits in resorts just like other ticket/resort guests too.


I wonder if I can do both. Like if they leave some availability for Aps and so on so that the days don’t book up tomorrow. So if I can’t get all my days tomorrow as an AP w/ resort reservations could I try again on 6/26 for just AP days. Like will they release more availability on those days.


----------



## TommyR

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes...


That's just crazy. They are penalizing a passholder in this circumstance. The passholder would have been better off (reservation-wise) to not have an AP and purchase tickets immediately so that they can make a reservation.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just a FWIW - CM chat just said that 7AM ET is launch time for park reservations tomorrow.  I know we have heard 7am but also that it may be delayed?? Anyway, this is what the latest CM chat has indicated.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just a FWIW - CM chat just said that 7AM ET is launch time for park reservations tomorrow.  I know we have heard 7am but also that it may be delayed?? Anyway, this is what the latest CM chat has indicated.




I think everyone should be ready before that and also expect delays.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TommyR said:


> That's just crazy. They are penalizing a passholder in this circumstance. The passholder would have been better off (reservation-wise) to not have an AP and purchase tickets immediately so that they can make a reservation.


Nobody can purchase tickets of any type right now...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Sandisw said:


> Not sure this has been posted or not..but interesting read.
> http://mouseadventurer.com/clearingupparkpassreservationconfusion/


So this article makes it sound even *MORE* confusing to me, LOL! She starts by saying that Disney wants to take care of their guest booked for 2020 first, and then goes on to reiterate the Disney website language that says reservations will be available on June 22nd for all dates up thru 9/26/21. This seems like it should be so easy, and yet it's so hard.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes...
> 
> Quite a few people have been able to get cast members to renew early. It basically is just like buying a voucher that stays on your account.


This is me.  I renewed our APs in May after our June Aulani trip bit the dust.  We now each have an extended AP + an AP renewal voucher.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I really hope it is 7:00. I gotta leave for work by 8:00.


----------



## LSUmiss

It worries me that Disney keeps saying that if you have tickets for which you can’t get park reservations that they’re good til 9/2021.  I feel like they keep saying this b/c they expect this to happen. Which makes me think that’s b/c they know they’re overbooked. That also might be why resort info hasn’t been released yet. Ppl will prob cancel or reschedule if they can’t get all their days.  I know we will. If we don’t get 6 park days, we will shorten our trip to however many days we get.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WonderlandisReality said:


> I really hope it is 7:00. I gotta leave for work by 8:00.




I used to burn a vacation day for my FP booking days. lol


----------



## FatBambi

Random question for those who have done this before with previews and other things, is it a similar experience to trying to get limited release items from shopDisney? When I ordered Ahsoka ears on May 4th, I was stuck for several hours with pages not going through or glitching. I know we all say it'll be an IT nightmare, but is it the same IT running shopDisney?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Same here but I already had patients booked when the news dropped Friday


SaintsManiac said:


> I used to burn a vacation day for my FP booking days. lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

FatBambi said:


> Random question for those who have done this before with previews and other things, is it a similar experience to trying to get limited release items from shopDisney? When I ordered Ahsoka ears on May 4th, I was stuck for several hours with pages not going through or glitching. I know we all say it'll be an IT nightmare, but is it the same IT running shopDisney?




I honestly don't think so. I had no trouble getting the Toy Story Land passholder event. It took less than 30 seconds.


----------



## AmberMV

What happens if you don't get the AP preview invite email?


----------



## pigletto

LSUmiss said:


> It worries me that Disney keeps saying that if you have tickets for which you can’t get park reservations that they’re good til 9/2021.  I feel like they keep saying this b/c they expect this to happen. Which makes me think that’s b/c they know they’re overbooked. That also might be why resort info hasn’t been released yet. Ppl will prob cancel or reschedule if they can’t get all their days.  I know we will. If we don’t get 6 park days, we will shorten our trip to however many days we get.


Agree .. I’m getting the same impression from that wording. I think this will apply to the people who are booked for high crowd weeks. But I also expect that to change as the coronavirus situation changes. If they are able to open up to more people, I’m sure they will add more bookable park days down the line.


----------



## Spaceguy55

AmberMV said:


> I'm an AP in a resort...so we are staying the 24-26, that's 2 nights but 3 days.  I'm trying to determine if I get 3 park res days (24, 25, 26) or 2 park res days (for 2 nights in the resort)


I have a similar question, for 4 nights.
I will guess you will get 2 days for the 2 nights tomorrow and then on the 26th you will be able to add the 3rd or even 4th and 5th then.
Choose wisely in case the dates are all full by the 26th...
Never had to think about this before but we'll find out tomorrow...I hope...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

FatBambi said:


> Random question for those who have done this before with previews and other things, is it a similar experience to trying to get limited release items from shopDisney? When I ordered Ahsoka ears on May 4th, I was stuck for several hours with pages not going through or glitching. I know we all say it'll be an IT nightmare, but is it the same IT running shopDisney?


I don't know if it is the same IT dept, but sadly it is a similar experience to what you described.
ETA: At least it was for SWGE AP previews.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> What happens if you don't get the AP preview invite email?



*I know in the past, APs have been able to snag preview spots using the direct link to the preview-booking webpage (someone usually shares it) even if they didn't specifically get the email. Not sure if that will still be the case with this one, obviously, but that's how it's been in the past.*


----------



## tramps’lady

Anthony Vito said:


> Has it been discussed yet (and any info out there) on what is meant by allowing Passholders to book length of stay up to 14 days in relation to more than one trip?  So if I have two 8-day trips, am I limited to 14 park reservations total, or are we fine with separate trips?  I've seen some people say they have 3 trips booked over the next year or so, that would be even more limiting for them.


i chatted with a CM last night she said technically we as AP should be able to book all days of our resort stays.  i asked for clarification because I have 30 days booked at the Fort in Sept and several other trips as well.  she said i should be able to book for each trip no limit.  We shall see.  Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'll post this again since it worked for both Toy Story and Pandora and this may drop anytime...
https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyworld
It may or may not work but when the news hits it's worth a shot if you don't get the email link, but the link for sure will be in your MDE under *Annual Passholder types, benefits and discounts*


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just noticed that my Platinum AP is referred to as a Deluxe Annual Passport under an Affiliation block on the magic bands page of MDE.  I've never noticed it being called that.  Has anyone else seen that before?

ETA:  I just figured out that is what Disneyland calls its passes.  OH NO - they think I am a Disneyland AP holder....I may not be able to book park reservations tomorrow.  On the other hand, if they are going to pay to move me to a Disneyland hotel at their expense, I might be ok with it for one of my trips!


----------



## Spridell

Health Acknowledgment notification I just got from the My Disney app regarding my trip tomorrow.

Dont know if this has been posted yet


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

AmberMV said:


> What happens if you don't get the AP preview invite email?



I would think it's just a link that's accessible as long as you are logged into your MDE. Surely people will share the link if that's the case.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

OMG - I think I just got a blip of the park res system - had large blocks on page and  said "which passes are good for today"??? and then it was GONE!  
I really need to stop looking around the website - I am seeing ghosts everywhere now......


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just noticed that my Platinum AP is referred to as a Deluxe Annual Passport under an Affiliation block on the magic bands page of MDE.  I've never noticed it being called that.  Has anyone else seen that before?


Did you have “FP Planning Key Card(s)” on your account since the closure?  Also, scroll down further on that page and see if your Plat AP is listed below the Deluxe AP.   That is how it appears on my magic band page in MDE.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Did you have “FP Planning Key Card(s)” on your account since the closure?  Also, scroll down further on that page and see if your Plat AP is listed below the Deluxe AP.   That is how it appears on my magic band page in MDE.


No Key Cards on account since closure.  Platinum AP is not listed below the Deluxe AP or anywhere else on that page.  The APs are still shown correctly under My Plans and Tickets though.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


Our CBR stay starts July 30!
And GDT Nov 5!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Bibbobboo2u said:


> No Key Cards on account since closure.  Platinum AP is not listed below the Deluxe AP or anywhere else on that page.  The APs are still shown correctly under My Plans and Tickets though.


Then I have no clue.  Maybe someone else will chime in with more info...  SOON!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Bibbobboo2u said:


> OMG - I think I just got a blip of the park res system - had large blocks on page and  said "which passes are good for today"??? and then it was GONE!
> I really need to stop looking around the website - I am seeing ghosts everywhere now......


The other day I swear the little arrows to lead to the next page on a resort page were little the beer emoji. Losing it!


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651


I take that as they aren't opening on those dates. Just taking new ressie's then.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Has anyone else ordered Magic Bands based on their FP Planning Key Card affiliation?  Once they announced the free MBs going away, I went ahead and ordered them via that affiliation since it would let me. I’ll be very curious to see if they come through or not!


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Some resort news
> View attachment 502651



Well so much for the whole ONLY DVC resorts will be open for the rest of 2020


Sorry just catching up now on all todays news.


----------



## casaya95

Jrb1979 said:


> I take that as they aren't opening on those dates. Just taking new ressie's then.


But if reopening has nothing to do with it, why is it so staggered?


----------



## Skippyboo

This seems new. My AP ended Apr 29, Renewed in May so it was April 29, 2021 until recently then went to Aug 2021. Now it’s split into 2 APs one end this aug and the renewal AP until Aug 2021.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Skippyboo said:


> This seems new. My AP ended Apr 29, Renewed in May so it was April 29, 2021 until recently then went to Aug 2021. Now it’s split into 2 APs one end this aug and the renewal AP until Aug 2021.


Yep! They did that last week!


----------



## rstevens333

Wait, is the passholder preview signup tomorrow as well?


----------



## Spridell

Jrb1979 said:


> I take that as they aren't opening on those dates. Just taking new ressie's then.



Curious on this too.

Scott Gustin is thinking these are the dates they will OPEN


----------



## Marissa227

I was really hoping for some info on in-park ADR's before the park reservation system goes live tomorrow


----------



## JacknSally

Spridell said:


> Well so much for the whole ONLY DVC resorts will be open for the rest of 2020
> 
> 
> Sorry just catching up now on all todays news.



*Rteetz reported earlier that list has already been pulled from the hub, though, so who knows  

Are we having fun yet? *


----------



## SaintsManiac

rstevens333 said:


> Wait, is the passholder preview signup tomorrow as well?



Unknown


----------



## Spridell

JacknSally said:


> *Rteetz reported earlier that list has already been pulled from the hub, though, so who knows
> 
> Are we having fun yet? *



Thanks
I have been playing catch up all day!!!


----------



## one_cat

SaintsManiac said:


> I used to burn a vacation day for my FP booking days. lol


I do too but the news dropped too late for me to schedule it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Marissa227 said:


> I was really hoping for some info on in-park ADR's before the park reservation system goes live tomorrow


To me this is finally done how it should be. I always found it ridiculous to make ADRs only to find out I couldn’t get the FPs I wanted. To me, booking ADRs after you know what park you will be in works better.


----------



## TJA

Spridell said:


> Well so much for the whole ONLY DVC resorts will be open for the rest of 2020



Yes, it's so exciting!  I actually talked with 2 separate CMs last night who both indicated regular resorts would be re-opening and I'd be able to change my villas I had to book (for trips in August and November 2020).  Both of the CMs said I'd be able to change them tomorrow (Monday 6/22), but I see that post indicates I can change next month.

I guess we'll just have to keep waiting for confirmation/more info.


----------



## LSUmiss

Can anyone checking into DVC before 7/10 report if the feature pool is open & if the splash pad areas are open?


----------



## Marissa227

LSUmiss said:


> To me this is finally done how it should be. I always found it ridiculous to make ADRs only to find out I couldn’t get the FPs I wanted. To me, booking ADRs after you know what park you will be in works better.



Right, but I would like to at least know which in-park restaurants are going to be open and which ones are going to be closed so I know what our options are. We don't have anything official, do we?


----------



## LSUmiss

Marissa227 said:


> Right, but I would like to at least know which in-park restaurants are going to be open and which ones are going to be closed so I know what our options are. We don't have anything official, do we?


Gotcha. Not yet I don’t think. Just the list of the CMs that have been called back.


----------



## Louis morrell

Just trying to clear something up in my head. After reading the park reservation section on the Disney site I gather they will becaloowing park reservations as far out as September 2021. So does that mean that if I have a resort reservation and tickets for August 2021 I need to reserve my park days Monday? This is a hypothetical scenario by the way.


----------



## Doingitagain

WonderlandisReality said:


> Same here but I already had patients booked when the news dropped Friday


For some reason when I read this, my brain registered “patience” rather than “patients” and I thought how appropriate!  LOL


----------



## SaintsManiac

Louis morrell said:


> Just trying to clear something up in my head. After reading the park reservation section on the Disney site I gather they will becaloowing park reservations as far out as September 2021. So does that mean that if I have a resort reservation and tickets for August 2021 I need to reserve my park days Monday? This is a hypothetical scenario by the way.




You probably don't NEED to. You can if you want to.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

LSUmiss said:


> Can anyone checking into DVC before 7/10 report if the feature pool is open & if the splash pad areas are open?


From what we’ve been told, they’ll be open with capacity limitations.


----------



## koszmok

Louis morrell said:


> Just trying to clear something up in my head. After reading the park reservation section on the Disney site I gather they will becaloowing park reservations as far out as September 2021. So does that mean that if I have a resort reservation and tickets for August 2021 I need to reserve my park days Monday? This is a hypothetical scenario by the way.



You don`t need to but in theory you would be able to do it


----------



## andyman8

As others have reported, info has been pulled down. This is still a work in progress. It does look like DRC is officially allowing modifications today for anyone arriving through 7/11 (as opposed to only departures through 7/11) but for DVC Resorts/FW only right now (at least for modifications in the near future).


----------



## Flamingeaux

predictions for tomorrow and Tuesday related to getting a park reservation for people with resort stays and tickets??  Naturally I think tomorrow will be a pain.  If there are no staggered park entry times I think by Tuesday most everyone will get what they want.

Whoa, just checked Southwest and they had some real cheap flights for my Sept/Oct trip dates.


----------



## mickey0624

Spridell said:


> Curious on this too.
> 
> Scott Gustin is thinking these are the dates they will OPEN


I think these are dates they will open...we were scheduled to check into poly august 7....guess just going to cancel.


----------



## Azziefan

Has anyone heard what the best browser form is to use for making the reversions ? Any tips


----------



## Spaceguy55

Has anybody seen any info on modifying a resort stay this week ?

I have 4 nights at POP starting on the 14th that my silver pass won't cover,
If I can get a preview day on the 9th or 10th then I wanted to add that stay to my Labor Day weekend that will be covered or sometime in the Fall.
If not I might go just to ride the Skyliner and hit some restaurants for a couple days and check out early.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Azziefan said:


> Has anyone heard what the best browser form is to use for making the reversions ? Any tips



I use Google Chrome.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Louis morrell said:


> becaloowing.


Yesss... This is my word for the day. Disney definition: "allowing everyone and their mother to make reservations all at the same time."


----------



## koszmok

Azziefan said:


> Has anyone heard what the best browser form is to use for making the reversions ? Any tips



Yesterday for hours I couldn`t log in on chrome meanwhile I was able to log in on explorer.
This morning I was able to log in on chrome without a problem.

If I remember right I did have problems in the past with chrome though...


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

If I call today, can I add 3 guests to my Fort Wilderness reservation in January?  I can't add them online, but I'd like to make park reservations for all of us tomorrow. They will be tent camping on our site.


----------



## gottalovepluto

charissemp said:


> So weird because TAs were telling people at POP that they would be moved on Monday.


Maybe a group booked at Pop is being relocated like the BC to Poly TA Group.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> If I call today, can I add 3 guests to my Fort Wilderness reservation in January?  I can't add them online, but I'd like to make park reservations for all of us tomorrow. They will be tent camping on our site.


Only way to know is to try. Some have been successful, some not.


----------



## karen4546

LSUmiss said:


> To me this is finally done how it should be. I always found it ridiculous to make ADRs only to find out I couldn’t get the FPs I wanted. To me, booking ADRs after you know what park you will be in works better.



Agree.  With park reservations, it may make it easier to get ADRs ?>? Hopefully, they will open more dining options before September.


----------



## one_cat

One thing is for sure: by tomorrow noon a lot of our questions will be answered.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

karen4546 said:


> Agree.  With park reservations, it may make it easier to get ADRs ?>? Hopefully, they will open more dining options before September.


The fact that we have to wait to make ADRs until after the window for Park reservations has opened makes me think that you will not be able to obtain a reservation for a restaurant until you have a Park reservation. This would make the most sense, wouldn't it?!


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The fact that we have to wait to make ADRs until after the window for Park reservations has opened makes me think that you will not be able to obtain a reservation for a restaurant until you have a Park reservation. This would make the most sense, wouldn't it?!



Yes they already said you would need the park reservations first.


----------



## Rosanne

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> If I call today, can I add 3 guests to my Fort Wilderness reservation in January?  I can't add them online, but I'd like to make park reservations for all of us tomorrow. They will be tent camping on our site.


I was not allowed to add a guest to my Kidani reservation (I had three people on the res and they said I was allowed to have 5 but they said I wouldn't be allowed to add the guests until July 11). 
I think they're trying to keep new people from being able to access the park reservation system until July 11 (or at least slow the numbers).


----------



## WatchandLearn33

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> If I call today, can I add 3 guests to my Fort Wilderness reservation in January?  I can't add them online, but I'd like to make park reservations for all of us tomorrow. They will be tent camping on our site.


I tried to do that yesterday. You cannot make any modifications including adding people. They told me to call back Monday and add them. Yeah easier said than done.


----------



## Anthony Vito

While obviously those resort dates are nothing official, I can't imagine how they would relate to booking and not opening.  Having dates that they'll start accepting future reservations on those resorts makes no sense at all, because then it would just lead to the question of what dates those reservations could be made for.  Plus, they've already said that on 6/28 they're opening up vacation packages to be booked into 2021, without stating they're limiting those bookings to only select resorts.  So we know 6/28 is the date that reservations can be made at all resorts for 2021 - they wouldn't announce dates into October for when they're allowed to "book" resort-specific reservations.


----------



## Karin1984

Just to give you an update from The Netherlands. Yesterday and today I visited the Dutch equivalent of Disneyland:  Theme park Efteling. In this thread I've written more often about their  Covid-procedures before they could reopen. The park has reopened on May 20th, and is at about 30% capacity now. (one park, 3 hotels, open 365 days a year, average 5.3 million guests a year)

So below my experiences and their procedures, maybe they will be the same for Disney, maybe they will differ, but I am sure all parks that haven't reopened yet, are looking carefully at the parks that are.

- A few weeks ago, Efteling released a video with instructions in Dutch. Last week they released the same video with instructions in French, English and German. The borders are reopened for many countries within Europe. And Efteling is expecting guestst. We heard several people from Belgium and Germany around us.
Most signs in the park with instructions were in English as well.

Reservation system:
- Everyone with a hotel reservation doesn't need to make a reservation for the park.
- The reservation system is divided into 3 parts: AP holders, Guests with tickets without dates, Guests with no tickets at all. Each of these groups have a cap on how many are allowed in.
- Originally AP holders could only make one reservation at a time, now that's up at 2 or 3 (as I understand it, I am not an AP holder at this park). And also , originally they were very strict with the caps in the ticketing system. Now if the other two ticket groups aren't sold out on the day off, the AP holders can make a last minute reservation using those spots.

At the hotel:
- At the entrance there were one-way marks, plus signage with the guidelines as stated by our CDC.
- Didn't use it but pool was open, but you had to make a reservation for 45 minutes.
- Our room was on the second floor so we took the stairs, they had signs to indicate that the stairs were also one-way.(sign could have been better, not everyone understood)
- Of course, screens around the reception desk etc.
- Normally there is a breakfast buffet included with your hotel stay. Now they have solved it by having a mini buffet at your table. A selection of different breads, spreads, cheeses and meats. They came by to ask if you wanted eggs and how. They came by with a trolley for water, juices, milks, these people also had extra breads and spreads etc. with them on their trolley. If they didn't have something, or you wanted more, you could simply ask. Coffee & tea was self service.
Of course all tables were spread out.
- For dinner, they had the menu available online after scanning the QR code (available in 4 languages). They put our drink orders on the far end of the table, or used a serving table, and we could get it from there.

In the park:
- Officially they only want you to go with people of your household. No one asked or cared. There were tons of groups of friends or families with all the grandparents, children & grandchildren who surely do not all live in the same house.
- At all entrances, on squares, big areas etc. there were signs with the CDC guidelines.
- Plenty of handsanitizers everywhere, near entrances and exits of rides and on squares. They have just replaced them to a system that is foot operated.
- Several paths were closed off, or made one-direction.
- Table service restaurants took reservations, but also had space for walk ups, there were queues created outside the restaurants. With the foodcourts some restaurants were closed to have less people inside at the same time.
- Extra bathrooms (festival style, but the deluxe ones) are brought in as they only let in one family at a time. It wasn't ideal, but it kept the queues down at the bathrooms.

- This park uses red & white tape to indicate the 6ft in all queues, also outside the regular queue. 6ft red tape, 6ft white tape, 6ft red tape etc. Stand at the white tape only.
- Some queues went backstage or in circles. It was done quite subtle. It was mostly done on the railings etc.
- Maybe even too subtle, as we saw so many idiot guests not understanding: Stand at white tape only. And even if they didn't understand the system, it was clear they weren't keeping 6ft distance. When people queue, they are programmed to stand as close as possible (or they were talking to each other or staring at their phone)
We kept our distance between the group ahead of us, creating a bigger gap if necessary. And sometimes we had to tell the people behind us, stand only next to the white tape.
We didn't run into any issues with other guests when we told them the rules.
- The problem was not that the rules weren't clear, it was about people not following the rules. Sometimes CMs tried to help out and say something over the intercom to alert the people in the queue. But with an improvised queue going through the woods or parking lot etc. there is no intercom there.
- Some times there was a CM walking in the queue (at the same pace as the guests) cleaning the railings.
- In cattle pen queues they had put up plastic screens. It is not the prettiest solution, but I felt better by the screens being there than when you stand shoulder to shoulder
- For certain rides with long pre-shows, for a Disney equivalent, let's take the elevator in the Haunted Mansion. In the elevator are several tape-circles with a number in it on the floor, all 6ft apart. Before entering the CM assigns your household a number, you go to the circle that corresponds with your number to watch the preshow from that point.
Now that I think of it, I would say that with this principle, max 4 households could fit into the elevator at once.
- Wait times were pretty accurate. As they can now more accurately guess the amount of households.

- No single riders
- No fastpasses (Efteling only has 1 ride with a reservation system )
- No requesting certain rows. (I did ask at some, and most CMs were very strict with this.)
- There was enough space kept between the guests once you were on the ride by leaving empty rows.
- My one concern was the cleaning of the carts between guests. Of course you are only there for a few minutes in a ride, which is nothing when you queue for an hour and you can't keep your distance. So it is 'fine'? What they did was for example in a coaster, and a cart has 2x2 places. Seat 1 and 2 in the front of the cart, seat 3 and 4 in the back. In the first ride they only fill seat 1 and 2, and in the next ride, they filled up seat 3 and 4.
Cleaning carts between guests is practically impossible in continuous loops like Haunted Mansion.
- On one coaster it wasn't allowed to bring your bag, it was obligatory to use a locker (for free) or leave it with a non-rider.

- The other issue we ran into this morning was entering the park. All hotel guests have 30 minutes early access. The park opens for hotel guests at 9:30. Around 9:00 - 9:15 we could get in and were stopped before we could get to the rides, and waited there for rope drop at 9:30. There was no 6ft distance here, some people tried, but getting close to the front was more important. My friend felt uncomfortable and wore her mask (masks aren't required here). The park hadn't implemented anything to solve this (probably because it's only 15 minutes in the morning and we are in the open air. Studies say, it's less contagious when you are in open air)

- Normally in this park you can get in a queue 1 minute before closing time and still ride. However, as they had special evening openings for AP holders on Saturday, the park had to be cleared and several rides closed 15 - 30 minutes before closing time. The park for day guests closed at 6pm, AP holders had access again from 7 - 11pm in May & June.
- Normally in July & August the park is open till 11 and there is a big summer festival each weekend with loads of entertainment. When you are a day guest you had access for the entire day. They have now decided to split it up in 9am - 6pm and 7-11pm (40 euro for day, 25 euro for night). It's not ideal, but it was the best they probably could do. The other option was to decrease capacity for the entire day.
- As a result: in July & August hotel guests do not have early access.

- Most of the streetmosphere entertainment was cancelled. There were 2 small shows in an open air theater, with limited capacity. Same principle as the queues for rides with red & white tape on the seats.
- The big show (knights, horses, ravens, dragons etc.) is cancelled. However, from July 4th there will be a reworked version. A 10 minute show, instead of 25 minutes. Same amount of shows in a day. I don't really understand their reasoning on this. As it's also an open air theater. Maybe this measure is more for the actors than for the audience.
- Efteling has a fountain show at park closure normally. Now they perform it several times a day. As it doesn't get dark till 10:30pm at the moment, that was no problem, you wouldn't are the lights anyway. It's around a huge lake with plenty of options to keep your distance. There were some tape lines to indicate where you could stand. Before the show started, they announced some safety procedures over the intercom around the lake.

For those worried about the atmosphere. I wasn't bothered by all the measures in the park. As mentioned it was quite subtle how the distance was kept in queues etc. it didn't influence the atmosphere in the park for me. Also in themed queues, I wasn't bothered by it. In themed queues it was mostly on the floor. And I do not stare at the floor constantly.
As said, masks aren't required here. So I cannot really say if seeing everyone with masks would make a difference to me. (I have a reservation for Disneyland Paris late next month, masks will be required there)

Those are my thoughts on my visit to a theme park!  It was good to ride some coasters again and to have a night out of the house. But I was tired when I got home tonight. Being surrounded by so many people after being 'isolated' for such a long time does something to your brain. Too many impressions ;-)

Let me know if you have questions. I have some pictures & videos, but they are not uploaded yet. Let me know if you want to see how it looked.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Are we calling the Park Pass Reservations “PPRs”? Like we call dining rez ADRs?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes they already said you would need the park reservations first.


Where did I miss that?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I thought someone had used DPPS. Disney Park Pass System


Perdita&Pongo said:


> Are we calling the Park Pass Reservations “PPRs”? Like we call dining rez ADRs?


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Where did I miss that?



I can’t remember exactly when it was posted in here. Weeks ago maybe? They said that dining reservations would not guarantee entry to a park. You need to reserve the park first. I think it was when they wiped all the ADRs.


----------



## Skippyboo

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> If I call today, can I add 3 guests to my Fort Wilderness reservation in January?  I can't add them online, but I'd like to make park reservations for all of us tomorrow. They will be tent camping on our site.


Do they have tickets? You need tickets in addition to onsite reservation to book tomorrow?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> I can’t remember exactly when it was posted in here. Weeks ago maybe? They said that dining reservations would not guarantee entry to a park. You need to reserve the park first. I think it was when they wiped all the ADRs.


I don't know if they said that; I have been trolling the boards nonstop! If someone could link me to an announcement, I would appreciate it. That actually directly contradicts allowing people who had previously existing dining reservations to book first, doesn't it?


----------



## Ninjagrrl

I've also seen APRs (Advance Park Reservations)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Karin1984 said:


> Just to give you an update from The Netherlands. Yesterday and today I visited the Dutch equivalent of Disneyland:  Theme park Efteling. In this thread I've written more often about their  Covid-procedures before they could reopen. The park has reopened on May 20th, and is about 30% capacity now. (one park, 3 hotels, open 365 days a year, average 5.3 million guests a year)
> 
> So below my experiences and their procedures, maybe they will be the same for Disney, maybe they will differ, but I am sure all parks that haven't reopened yet, are looking carefully at the parks that are.
> 
> - A few weeks ago, they released a video with instructions in Dutch. Last week they released the same video with instructions in French, English and German. The borders are reopened for many countries within Europe. And Efteling is expecting guestst. We heard several people from Belgium and Germany around us.
> Most signs in the park with instructions were in English as well.
> 
> Reservation system:
> - Everyone with a hotel reservation doesn't need to make a reservation for the park.
> - The reservation system is divided into 3 parts: AP holders, Guests with tickets without dates, Guests with no tickets at all. Each of these groups have a cap on how many are allowed in.
> - Originally AP holders could only make one reservation at a time, now that's up at 2 or 3 (as I understand it, I am not an AP holder at this park). And also , originally they were very strict with the caps in the ticketing system. Now if the other two ticket groups aren't sold out on the day off, the AP holders can make a last minute reservation using those spots.
> 
> At the hotel:
> - At the entrance there were one-way marks, plus signage with the guidelines as stated by our CDC.
> - Didn't use it but pool was open, but you had to make a reservation for 45 minutes.
> - Our room was on the second floor so we took the stairs, they had signs to indicate that the stairs were also one-way.(sign could have been better, not everyone understood)
> - Of course, screens around the reception desk etc.
> - Normally there is a breakfast buffet included with your hotel stay. Now they have solved it by having a mini buffet at your table. A selection of different breads, spreads, cheeses and meats. They came by to ask if you wanted eggs and how. They came by with a trolley for water, juices, milks, these people also had extra breads and spreads etc. with them on their trolley. If they didn't have something, or you wanted more, you could simply ask. Coffee & tea was self service.
> Of course all tables were spread out.
> - For dinner, they had the menu available online after scanning the QR code (available in 4 languages). They put our drink orders on the far end of the table, or used a serving table, and we could get it from there.
> 
> In the park:
> - Officially they only want you to go with people of your household. No one asked or cared. There were tons of groups of friends or families with all the grandparents, children & grandchildren who surely do not all live in the same house.
> - At all entrances, on squares, big areas etc. there were signs with the CDC guidelines.
> - Plenty of handsanitizers everywhere, near entrances and exits of rides and on squares. They have just replaced them to a system that is foot operated.
> - Several paths were closed off, or made one-direction.
> - Table service restaurants took reservations, but also had space for walk ups, there were queues created outside the restaurants. With the foodcourts some restaurants were closed to have less people inside at the same time.
> - Extra bathrooms (festival style, but the deluxe ones) are brought in as they only let in one family at a time. It wasn't ideal, but it kept the queues down at the bathrooms.
> 
> - This park uses red & white tape to indicate the 6ft in all queues, also outside the regular queue. 6ft red tape, 6ft white tape, 6ft red tape etc.
> - Some queues went backstage or in circles. It was done quite subtle. It was mostly done on the railings etc.
> - Maybe even too subtle, as we saw so many idiot guests not understanding: Stand on white only. And even if they didn't understand the system, it was clear they weren't keeping 6ft distance. When people queue, they are programmed to stand as close as possible (or they were talking to each other or staring at their phone)
> We kept our distance bteween the group ahead of us, creating a bigger gap if necessary. And sometimes we had to tell the people behind us, stand only next to the white tape.
> We didn't run into any issues with other guests when we told them the rules.
> - The problem was not that the rules weren't clear, it was about people not following the rules. Sometimes CMs tried to help out and say something over the intercom to alert the people in the queue. But with an improvised queue going through the woods or parking lot etc. there is no intercom there.
> - Some times there was a CM walking in the queue (at the same pace as the guests) cleaning the railings.
> - In cattle pen queues they had put up plastic screens. It is not the prettiest solution, but I felt better by the screens being there when you stand shoulder to shoulder
> - For certain rides with long pre-shows, for a Disney equivalent, let's take the elevator in the Haunted Mansion. In the elevator are several tape-circles with a number in it on the floor, all 6ft apart. Before entering the CM assigns your household a number, you go to the circle that corresponds with your number to watch the preshow from that point.
> Now that I think of it, I would say that with this principle, max 4 households could fit into the elevator at once.
> - Wait times were pretty accurate. As they can now more accurately guess the amount of households.
> 
> - No single riders
> - No fastpasses (Efteling only has 1 ride with a reservation system )
> - No requesting certain rows. (I did ask at some, and most CMs were very strict with this.)
> - There was enough space kept between the guests once you were on the ride by leaving empty rows.
> - My one concern was the cleaning of the carts between guests. Of course you are only there for a few minutes in a ride, which is nothing when you queue for an hour and you can't keep your distance. So it is 'fine'? What they did was for example in a coaster, and a cart has 2x2 places. Seat 1 and 2 in the front of the cart, seat 3 and 4 in the back. In the first ride they only fill seat 1 and 2, and in the next ride, they filled up seat 3 and 4.
> Cleaning carts between guests is practically impossible in continuous loops like Haunted Mansion.
> - At one coaster it wasn't allowed to bring your bag, it was obligatory to use a locker (for free) or leave it with a non-rider.
> 
> - The other issue we ran into this morning was entering the park. All hotel guests have 30 minutes early access. The park opens for hotel guests at 9:30. Around 9:00 - 9:15 we could get in and were stopped before we could get to the rides, and waited there for rope drop at 9:30. There was no 6ft distance here, some people tried, but getting close to the front was more important. My friend felt uncomfortable and wore her mask (masks aren't required here). The park hadn't implemented anything to solve this (probably because it's only 15 minutes in the morning and we are in the open air. Studies say, it's less contagious when you are in open air)
> 
> - Normally in this park you can get in a queue 1 minute before closing time and still ride. However, as they had special evening openings for AP holders on Saturday, the park had to be cleared and several rides closed 15 - 30 minutes before closing time. The park for day guests closed at 6pm, AP holders had access again from 7 - 11pm in May & June.
> - Normally in July & August the park is open till 11 and there is a big summer festival each weekend with loads of entertainment. When you are a day guest you had access for the entire day. They have now decided to split it up in 9am - 6pm and 7-11pm (40 euro for day, 25 euro for night). It's not ideal, but it was the best they probably could do. The other option was to decrease capacity for the entire day.
> - As a result: in July & August hotel guests do not have early access.
> 
> - Most of the streetmosphere entertainment was cancelled. There were 2 small shows in an open air theater, with limited capacity. Same principle as the queues for rides with red & white tape on the seats.
> - The big show (knights, horses, ravens, dragons etc.) is cancelled. However, from July 4th there will be a reworked version. A 10 minute show, instead of 25 minutes. Same amount of shows in a day. I don't really understand their reasoning on this. As it's also an open air theater. Maybe that's more for the actors than for the audience.
> - Efteling has a fountain show at park closure normally. Now they perform it several times a day. As it doesn't get dark till 10:30pm at the moment, that was no problem. It's around a huge lake with plenty of options to keep your distance. There were some tape lines to indicate where you could stand. Before the show started, they announced some safety procedures over the intercom around the lake.
> 
> For those worried about the atmosphere. I wasn't bothered by all the measures in the park. As mentioned it was quite subtle how the distance was kept in queues etc. it didn't influence the atmosphere in the park for me. Also in themed queues, I wasn't bothered by it. In themed queues it was mostly on the floor. And I do not stare at the floor constantly.
> As said, masks aren't required here. So I cannot really say if seeing everyone with masks would make a difference to me. (I have a reservation for Disneyland Paris late next month, there masks will be required)
> 
> Those are my thoughts on my visit to a theme park!  It was good to ride some coasters and to have a night out of the house. But I was tired when I got home tonight. Being surrounded by so many people after being 'isolated' for such a long time does something to your brain. Too many impressions ;-)
> 
> Let me know if you have questions. I have some pictures & videos, but they are not uploaded yet. Let me know if you want to see how it looked


Thank you so very much for all the info on your experience and how Efteling is handling things.

Three things jumped out at me:

1). Foot operated hand sanitizer dispensers - Love that idea!

2). Limitations on # peeps in bathrooms at a time - Glad they brought in deluxe portapotties, but I’m not sure if/how that would work at WDW?

3). Plastic dividers in cattle pen queues - Seems like a great idea if indoors [A/C], but might become oven-like outdoors in FL heat?


----------



## OnceUponATime15




----------



## rteetz

Still waiting on my AP extension...


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I don't know if they said that; I have been trolling the boards nonstop! If someone could link me to an announcement, I would appreciate it. That actually directly contradicts allowing people who had previously existing dining reservations to book first, doesn't it?



https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...tes-on-dining-transportation-hotels-and-more/

*In-Park Dining Reservations*
At this time, dining reservations are not available. Reservations will resume at a later date.

When in-park dining initially becomes available, you’ll need valid park admission, a reservation for park entry and a dining reservation to dine at an in-park, table-service restaurant. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park.


----------



## Doingitagain

CarlyeWisel.com/2020
is a good update.  It should be required reading before anyone posts a question


----------



## OKWFan88

OnceUponATime15 said:


>


I could be misunderstanding one sentence in this... "Note: we have seen multiple times that Disney will likely only allow travel parties to be of the same ticket type, so if you have a party with a combo of Annual Passes and regular tickets, it will require making separate reservations."  So, if I am an AP and my spouse has a 5 day ticket then I can't reserve park for both of us at the same time?


----------



## Ricker182

No more DDP? 
I thought those were only canceled if they were part of a package?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Ricker182 said:


> No more DDP?
> I thought those were only canceled if they were part of a package?


No, completely eliminated for now.


----------



## Leigh L

OKWFan88 said:


> I could be misunderstanding one sentence in this... "Note: we have seen multiple times that Disney will likely only allow travel parties to be of the same ticket type, so if you have a party with a combo of Annual Passes and regular tickets, it will require making separate reservations."  So, if I am an AP and my spouse has a 5 day ticket then I can't reserve park for both of us at the same time?


I was just wondering this too when I read it. 
We also have a mix of ticket types (Not AP)


----------



## Makmak

SaintsManiac said:


> I think everyone should be ready before that and also expect delays.




This should be the new motto for everyone with upcoming trips.


----------



## mcmry5

OKWFan88 said:


> I could be misunderstanding one sentence in this... "Note: we have seen multiple times that Disney will likely only allow travel parties to be of the same ticket type, so if you have a party with a combo of Annual Passes and regular tickets, it will require making separate reservations."  So, if I am an AP and my spouse has a 5 day ticket then I can't reserve park for both of us at the same time?



I noticed that too and interpreted it the same way you did. My DH and I have APs and our kids have 6 day tickets. It sounds like we have to reserve for them and then for us after we confirm their reservations?? I just keep picturing the old FP+ reservation screen and thinking it will be like that-- that didn't have anything to do with ticket type. They are all valid admission media. Sigh. . . .


----------



## Ricker182

I haven't seen that specific language.  
The only thing I've seen is they canceled everyone who had the free (included) dining.  If it was purchased separately i don't think it was canceled. 

My MDE shows that I still have the quick service plan.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...tes-on-dining-transportation-hotels-and-more/
> 
> *In-Park Dining Reservations*
> At this time, dining reservations are not available. Reservations will resume at a later date.
> 
> When in-park dining initially becomes available, you’ll need valid park admission, a reservation for park entry and a dining reservation to dine at an in-park, table-service restaurant. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park.


Gracias!


----------



## RamblingMad

OKWFan88 said:


> I could be misunderstanding one sentence in this... "Note: we have seen multiple times that Disney will likely only allow travel parties to be of the same ticket type, so if you have a party with a combo of Annual Passes and regular tickets, it will require making separate reservations."  So, if I am an AP and my spouse has a 5 day ticket then I can't reserve park for both of us at the same time?



That's what it sounds like.  You both will have to try to get reservations that morning.  Best for your spouse to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## RamblingMad

mcmry5 said:


> I noticed that too and interpreted it the same way you did. My DH and I have APs and our kids have 6 day tickets. It sounds like we have to reserve for them and then for us after we confirm their reservations?? I just keep picturing the old FP+ reservation screen and thinking it will be like that-- that didn't have anything to do with ticket type. They are all valid admission media. Sigh. . . .



Worse case is that the kids and adults don't have matching reservations.  Is there a way to group parents with their kids?


----------



## Eeyore daily

Ricker182 said:


> I haven't seen that specific language.
> The only thing I've seen is they canceled everyone who had the free (included) dining.  If it was purchased separately i don't think it was canceled.
> 
> My MDE shows that I still have the quick service plan.


No it was all plans. You should've gotten a refund by now. 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...dining-plans-and-current-dining-reservations/


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Skippyboo said:


> Do they have tickets? You need tickets in addition to onsite reservation to book tomorrow?



Yes, they have APs that are still valid then.


----------



## Marthasor

From my TA, just posted on Disney TA site:

In addition, we currently plan to open the following resort hotels to booked Guests on the following dates. Please note, that given the fluidity of the current environment, these dates are subject to change and Guests’ reservations could still be modified to other resort hotels if needed.

July 10 – Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Contemporary Resort
July 29 – Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
Aug. 12 – Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
Aug. 24 – Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
Sept. 21 – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
Oct. 1 – Disney’s BoardWalk Resort
Oct. 14 – Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24.  Only Guests with a valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass will be able to access the Disney Park Pass reservation system.

Given the current situation, there are some resort hotels and other areas that are not, as of this time, being scheduled for reopening yet. We will continue to evaluate the situation and reopen more locations when the environment is right to do so.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Ricker182 said:


> I haven't seen that specific language.
> The only thing I've seen is they canceled everyone who had the free (included) dining.  If it was purchased separately i don't think it was canceled.
> 
> My MDE shows that I still have the quick service plan.


Last time, no, it’s cancelled for now!


----------



## Ricker182

"...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”

Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.  

It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marthasor said:


> From my TA, just posted on Disney TA site:
> 
> In addition, we currently plan to open the following resort hotels to booked Guests on the following dates. Please note, that given the fluidity of the current environment, these dates are subject to change and Guests’ reservations could still be modified to other resort hotels if needed.
> 
> July 10 – Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> July 29 – Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> Aug. 12 – Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> Aug. 24 – Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
> Sept. 21 – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> Oct. 1 – Disney’s BoardWalk Resort
> Oct. 14 – Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24.  Only Guests with a valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass will be able to access the Disney Park Pass reservation system.
> 
> Given the current situation, there are some resort hotels and other areas that are not, as of this time, being scheduled for reopening yet. We will continue to evaluate the situation and reopen more locations when the environment is right to do so.



is this back on the hub now?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ricker182 said:


> "...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”
> 
> Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.
> 
> It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.



I don’t know what it would take to convince you other than you calling Disney.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Ricker182 said:


> "...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”
> 
> Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.
> 
> It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.


There’s a lot of things that still show in MDE that are inaccurate. . They haven’t got to your reservation yet.


----------



## mcmry5

RamblingMad said:


> Worse case is that the kids and adults don't have matching reservations.  Is there a way to group parents with their kids?



I just figured since we were all together in MDE it would all be one group. That might be too logical for Disney IT.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274814404979195904


----------



## rteetz

List is official now.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Marthasor said:


> From my TA, just posted on Disney TA site:
> 
> In addition, we currently plan to open the following resort hotels to booked Guests on the following dates. Please note, that given the fluidity of the current environment, these dates are subject to change and Guests’ reservations could still be modified to other resort hotels if needed.
> 
> July 10 – Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> July 29 – Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> Aug. 12 – Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> Aug. 24 – Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
> Sept. 21 – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> Oct. 1 – Disney’s BoardWalk Resort
> Oct. 14 – Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24.  Only Guests with a valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass will be able to access the Disney Park Pass reservation system.
> 
> Given the current situation, there are some resort hotels and other areas that are not, as of this time, being scheduled for reopening yet. We will continue to evaluate the situation and reopen more locations when the environment is right to do so.


This wording is completely different than what was posted on the HUB earlier. So either your TA changed the wording or they got additional info from Disney.


----------



## LunaMini

Ricker182 said:


> "...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”
> 
> Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.
> 
> It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.



I had a paid plan, it’s being removed. It still currently shows on my MDE but I have a revised invoice with it removed and the below is a snippet from an email Disney sent me.

“ As a result of physical distancing, capacity in restaurants and availability of dining experiences are very limited and certain experiences such as Character dining cannot be provided. Because of this, we have also made the difficult decision to cancel and temporarily no longer offer Disney Dining plans. We recognise the inconvenience this poses and we’re deeply sorry. We will be modifying your booking to remove the dining plan. ”

There is NO dining plan currently.


----------



## Llama mama

rteetz said:


> List is official now.


Now we just need to know if we pay the difference to be walked from our resort to another  . I am at YC .


----------



## Skippyboo

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Yes, they have APs that are still valid then.


I would call to see if you could add them and link into your MDE account


----------



## johnnyr

rteetz said:


> Still waiting on my AP extension...



We have 4 Platinum  APs. Only mine was extended.


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> From my TA, just posted on Disney TA site:
> 
> In addition, we currently plan to open the following resort hotels to booked Guests on the following dates. Please note, that given the fluidity of the current environment, these dates are subject to change and Guests’ reservations could still be modified to other resort hotels if needed.
> 
> July 10 – Disney’s Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo House, Disney’s Pop Century Resort, Disney’s Contemporary Resort
> July 29 – Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> Aug. 12 – Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> Aug. 24 – Disney’s Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
> Sept. 21 – Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> Oct. 1 – Disney’s BoardWalk Resort
> Oct. 14 – Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. *Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24*.  Only Guests with a valid theme park ticket or Annual Pass will be able to access the Disney Park Pass reservation system.
> 
> Given the current situation, there are some resort hotels and other areas that are not, as of this time, being scheduled for reopening yet. We will continue to evaluate the situation and reopen more locations when the environment is right to do so.


Great that this is official now. But did this change? Wasn't it originally June 28?


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Great that this is official now. But did this change? Wasn't it originally June 28?


You are correct there.


----------



## Craig Larson

Ricker182 said:


> "...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”
> 
> Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.
> 
> It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.



There is no separate dining plan. It is always part of a package. If you get room + dining, that is still a ticketless package. You will not have a dining plan, despite what it currently says.


----------



## JacknSally

Llama mama said:


> Now we just need to know if we pay the difference to be walked from our resort to another  . I am at YC .


*
While not confirmed by Disney anywhere officially that I've seen yet, TA's are saying as long as Disney is the one changing your room, you won't be charged the difference. If you make a specific resort request or modify your reservation, you will pay the difference.*


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Still waiting on my AP extension...


Are you planning on making park reservations tomorrow (assuming you have an onsite stay)? If so, you might want to give IT a call or Ticketing a call if your original AP expiration doesn't currently cover your desired reservation dates. I don't usually recommend calling them about something like this, but it's only fair that everyone who should has access to the system.


----------



## Karin1984

You're welcome, replies in purple  



Perdita&Pongo said:


> Thank you so very much for all the info on your experience and how Efteling is handling things.
> 
> Three things jumped out at me:
> 
> 1). Foot operated hand sanitizer dispensers - Love that idea!
> it worked really well. We did occassionally ran into a station with empty bottles, but then at the next ride there would be another one. I saw a message online from someone who wasn't happy as they were bound to a wheelchair. Yes, the system isnt perfect, but I am sure that you can find someone in your party or a CM to help out. We also brought our own hand sanitizer. With all these improvisations it is unfortunately impossible to find a solution that fits all guests.
> 
> 2). Limitations on # peeps in bathrooms at a time - Glad they brought in deluxe portapotties, but I’m not sure if/how that would work at WDW?
> I would be surprised if Disney went for this solution. As it is impossible to make it themed and fit in a Disney 'world'. It was ok, they were placed a bit to the side. The CMs tried to clean them regularly, however, with these festival bathrooms... I just felt better using the regular bathrooms (and my nose was happy with that decision  )
> 
> 3). Plastic dividers in cattle pen queues - Seems like a great idea if indoors [A/C], but might become oven-like outdoors in FL heat?
> these were all outdoors,  and it was warm for Dutch standards. Mid 80s. When we were in line, we kept moving for most of the time, which made it doable. 100s degrees in FL weather... I am not sure


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Are you planning on making park reservations tomorrow (assuming you have an onsite stay)? If so, you might want to give IT a call or Ticketing a call if your original AP expiration doesn't currently cover your desired reservation dates. I don't usually recommend calling them about something like this, but it's only fair that everyone who should has access to the system.


I am. I’ll be fine for my November trip but the January trip not so. I have to call the monthly payment line too which is not open on weekends.


----------



## Llama mama

JacknSally said:


> *While not confirmed by Disney anywhere officially that I've seen yet, TA's are saying as long as Disney is the one changing your room, you won't be charged the difference. If you make a specific resort request or modify your reservation, you will pay the difference.*


But guests are reporting CM’s are informing them after park opening is different. We will get a special rate but we pay to be moved regardless if you didn’t initiate or kept dates the same. Maybe that’s why it was posted here a few days ago Value/Mods would not be happy. I guess we will find out tomorrow.


----------



## jsbowl16

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274814404979195904


Is this for DVC as well?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274813096226443265


Modifying tomorrow! Why is everything tomorrow?!

Edit: this seems to indicate that they will NOT be moving reservations themselves. Probably no free upgrades, then.


----------



## rteetz

jsbowl16 said:


> Is this for DVC as well?


DVC opens tomorrow except for Jambo house.


----------



## tramps’lady

Ninjagrrl said:


> Only way to know is to try. Some have been successful, some not.


they told me twice now i can't....it will soon   we'll that didn't work right
about adding guests to fort wilderness stay


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> List is official now.


No dates for Jambo or WL is throwing me off. They’re part of resorts that will already be up and running. Any insight there? We’re at POR in August but makes sense to leave those closed for now.


----------



## Bjn10

Waiting for 7am like


----------



## LSUmiss

I’m confused about the ticket thing. I have an AP & DH has dated tickets so are y’all saying I won’t  be able to make both of our reservations together? If so, where  are y’all seeing that?


----------



## Mit88

How many days of ~450 days that will be available tomorrow do we think will completely book up during the initial reservation period this week? The more I think about it, the more I think only the first week or 2 of reopening will book up at the 4 parks between the 3 reservation stages this week


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> No dates for Jambo or WL is throwing me off. They’re part of resorts that will already be up and running. Any insight there? We’re at POR in August but makes sense to leave those closed for now.


I’d have to guess it’s a capacity thing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused about the ticket thing. I have an AP & DH has dated tickets so are y’all saying I won’t  be able to make both of our reservations together? If so, where  are y’all seeing that?


Official site; in the step by step directions.
Edit: it's in step 2 if you click more.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused about the ticket thing. I have an AP & DH has dated tickets so are y’all saying I won’t  be able to make both of our reservations together? If so, where  are y’all seeing that?



As long as they’re linked together under one of the accounts, I can’t see why that would be an issue. To me it sounds like it’ll be like booking a FP


----------



## Disneysoule

Does anyone know when the Minnie vans will be running again? I can’t seem to find any current info on it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneysoule said:


> Does anyone know when the Minnie vans will be running again? I can’t seem to find any current info on it.



Unknown at this time.


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> Unknown at this time.


What about travel from bonett creek to wilderness lodge with 2 adults 2 kids. Will a regular Lyft or Uber take you?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Disneysoule said:


> What about travel from bonett creek to wilderness lodge with 2 adults 2 kids. Will a regular Lyft or Uber take you?


Yes!


----------



## Disneysoule

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yes!


Thanks!


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> How many days of ~450 days that will be available tomorrow do we think will completely book up during the initial reservation period this week? The more I think about it, the more I think only the first week or 2 of reopening will book up at the 4 parks between the 3 reservation stages this week


I think July 11-15 will be tough, given that only half the parks will be open (therefore fewer reservations available), and 7/15 and a few days after might be tough as well. FWIW, availability was a bit tough at SDL for a few days out when they initially reopened, but at this point, you can usually get a reservation for the next day or the day after. Of course, WDW has very different dynamics.


hereforthechurros said:


> No dates for Jambo or WL is throwing me off. They’re part of resorts that will already be up and running. Any insight there? We’re at POR in August but makes sense to leave those closed for now.


My *guess* is that it's about capacity. Also, keep in mind, both of those resorts have two DVC wings, giving them a higher number of DVC units than most mixed-use resorts (PVB and BLT have more than WL I believe though). AKV in particular has over 700 units, so they may just feel that that's more than enough for the time being. Once they start seeing the DVC wings at those resorts overflowing, I'd imagine that's when they'll turn the key on opening up more resorts.


----------



## JacknSally

Llama mama said:


> But guests are reporting CM’s are informing them after park opening is different. We will get a special rate but we pay to be moved regardless if you didn’t initiate or kept dates the same. Maybe that’s why it was posted here a few days ago Value/Mods would not be happy. I guess we will find out tomorrow.



*Interesting! I hadn't seen that anywhere! I've missed some pages along the way.

_______________________


So, going back to all the resort-move confusion from yesterday...

The last update I received from my Dreams TA for my early December stay at POFQ is that I'll be moved tomorrow into a DVC resort at no cost as long as I don't request anything specific. That was her info from yesterday, though, and I don't know if she knew these hotel updates would be coming out today. According to her yesterday, the latest info she had was that only DVC was opening this year.

Now that we have this list of staggered openings, though, I'm assuming if any later-in-the-year reservations are moved, they'd be moved into one of these resorts, and not a DVC room. That makes the most sense to me at least. Hm.

Maybe there'll be another TA update email this evening.  

Edit: OR maybe she was wrong and December reservations won't be moved at all tomorrow.  *


----------



## mcmry5

OnceUponATime15 said:


>





OKWFan88 said:


> I could be misunderstanding one sentence in this... "Note: we have seen multiple times that Disney will likely only allow travel parties to be of the same ticket type, so if you have a party with a combo of Annual Passes and regular tickets, it will require making separate reservations."  So, if I am an AP and my spouse has a 5 day ticket then I can't reserve park for both of us at the same time?






LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused about the ticket thing. I have an AP & DH has dated tickets so are y’all saying I won’t  be able to make both of our reservations together? If so, where  are y’all seeing that?


This post from WDW Prep School has a confusing sentence implying that if guests have different ticket types you may need to make separate reservations. I figured everything would be tied together under MDE, like when we book FP+, but that one sentence makes it sound like maybe not....


----------



## gatechfan99

Mit88 said:


> How many days of ~450 days that will be available tomorrow do we think will completely book up during the initial reservation period this week? The more I think about it, the more I think only the first week or 2 of reopening will book up at the 4 parks between the 3 reservation stages this week


I don't know, however, I can tell you that DVC reservations are wide open through all of July. I just looked through to see what I could book and 1 bedrooms of almost every view at every resort were available during my July 16-22 trip. Studios were a little tighter, but Poly had both views available then as well, which is often rare, even at 7 months out. When I randomly looked at the month view for several different views they showed much, if not all, of July as available.

So for DVC, at least, the demand is relatively low for rooms, even during the opening phase. We shall see.


----------



## jstouder

Our arrival date at CBR is 7/26 so several days before they open.  7am can’t get here fast enough to get this cluster figured out.


----------



## Leigh L

mcmry5 said:


> This post from WDW Prep School has a confusing sentence implying that if guests have different ticket types you may need to make separate reservations. I figured everything would be tied together under MDE, like when we book FP+, but that one sentence makes it sound like maybe not....


Seems like it should work tomorrow as long as every person has a valid ticket and a resort reservation,

Just gave DH a quick crash course though *just in case*. (He and DD13 have one type of ticket and DD26 and myself have another). He's never used the web version of MDE and has only really used the app for FP+ so I figured it couldn't' hurt.

Plus, then maybe he'll help book stuff next time! LOL


----------



## kylenne

Remember the talk about the TA-booked group that got moved from BC to Poly because a previously canceled BC convention came back to reclaim that block? Given that it was a convention room block I had a strong feeling those guests were booked through the agency I use, so I reached out to my TA to see if she could still book me at the Poly for Labor Day weekend. Sure enough I was able to book and link the reservation within 5 minutes.

So it looks like convention contract bookings for 2020 are still on even if regular booking through Disney isn't. (Please don't ask me to name names, it's against the board rules and I'm already worried I've said too much)


----------



## mcmry5

Leigh L said:


> Seems like it should work tomorrow as long as every person has a valid ticket and a resort reservation,
> 
> Just gave DH a quick crash course though *just in case*. (He and DD13 have one type of ticket and DD26 and myself have another). He's never used the web version of MDE and has only really used the app for FP+ so I figured it couldn't' hurt.
> 
> Plus, then maybe he'll help book stuff next time! LOL


I totally did this with my DH today and also told my DD (16) that we might be waking her up early to help too!!


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> I am. I’ll be fine for my November trip but the January trip not so. I have to call the monthly payment line too which is not open on weekends.


I called the AP line today, was on hold over an hour and the Help Center finally answered since AP line is apparently overflowing.  She was able to get all my questions answered, by typing questions to the AP side and getting written responses.  You should call.


----------



## CastAStone

mcmry5 said:


> This post from WDW Prep School has a confusing sentence implying that if guests have different ticket types you may need to make separate reservations. I figured everything would be tied together under MDE, like when we book FP+, but that one sentence makes it sound like maybe not....


While it seems ridiculous, that is precisely what Disney has communicated. You may want to have multiple people working side by side when you make your park reservations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just saw this on Instagram...


----------



## kylenne

SaintsManiac said:


> Just saw this on Instagram...



Interesting you should post that because I was watching a livestream from a couple days ago where Len Testa said he knew someone who had been canceled outright. Didn't know what to think of it (again with Telephone) but yikes.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SaintsManiac said:


> Just saw this on Instagram...


If this is accurate, then Disney has absolutely hit rock bottom when it comes to customer service!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> Interesting you should post that because I was watching a livestream from a couple days ago where Len Testa said he knew someone who had been canceled outright. Didn't know what to think of it (again with Telephone) but yikes.



Yikes indeed. I wasn’t sure if this was noticed yet. Going to be some angry folks.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> How many days of ~450 days that will be available tomorrow do we think will completely book up during the initial reservation period this week? The more I think about it, the more I think only the first week or 2 of reopening will book up at the 4 parks between the 3 reservation stages this week


Certainly nothing past early January. There may be days here or there before that. The number of people eligible to make 2021 reservations on Monday will be trivial - you have to have valid tickets, which means an AP or unused tickets for a previously canceled trip, AND a valid resort reservation, when Disney hasn’t offered 2021 online yet (although partner hotels have).

It’s not no one.

It’s not going to be tens of thousands of people per day either.


----------



## JacknSally

*This is from Carlye's Instagram story just now... What a mess.

*


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Yep, there wasn't going to be enough going on tomorrow; we needed to finally open up resort modifications up for all dates on the same day.


----------



## RamblingMad

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Yep, there wasn't going to be enough going on tomorrow; we needed to finally open up resort modifications up for all dates on the same day.



Lots of Disney magic tomorrow.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

This is where she says it..


----------



## JacknSally

*How is it that every time Disney gives us more info, we just end up more confused, with even more questions?   *


----------



## constanze

JacknSally said:


> *How is it that every time Disney gives us more info, we just end up more confused, with even more questions?  *


This was high school algebra for me...


----------



## Llama mama

Can you modify or find out where they are moving you via a chat? Or do you have to call in ?


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I’d have to guess it’s a capacity thing.


Makes sense.

WL and Jambo the only 2 that share the same building with DVC.


----------



## Katrina Y

Llama mama said:


> Can you modify or find out where they are moving you via a chat? Or do you have to call in ?


I had to call.


----------



## Nlfm432010

FDOH just released the following recommendations. It was released today but may be just a reinforcement or previous recommendations.  It does state that they do not recommend public gatherings greater than 50.

http://www.floridahealth.gov/newsro...87.542839582.1592652714-1877254641.1584478809


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

constanze said:


> This was high school algebra for me...


No! Well, if you ever feel the need to factor a trinomial, (as I always tell my students, this REALLY CAN HAPPEN-- they pop out of nowhere, which is why this is critical knowledge) let me know-- that's what I teach.


----------



## andyman8

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is where she says it..


Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there _may_ be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.

To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:


> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> ...
> 
> If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment. Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages.


So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.


----------



## FatBambi

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Edit: this seems to indicate that they will NOT be moving reservations themselves. Probably no free upgrades, then.






#AllStarRiffRaff


----------



## koszmok

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is where she says it..



But how do you suppose to know that your hotel won`t be open later in the year... like If your booking is in december.... until today we thought only DVD and campground will be open


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

What time do phones open to call and modify our package?  We are at Music now so hoping to get into POP.


----------



## Eeyore daily

koszmok said:


> But how do you suppose to know that your hotel won`t be open later in the year... like If your booking is in december.... until today we thought only DVD and campground will be open


That's my question as well. We're booked for one night at All Star Music. Now I need to move to a different resort tomorrow when I really don't want to clog up the phones?


----------



## Farro

My god. We are all going to be calling on 6/24 for 2021!!!  

Hopefully we can see what we want online i stead.


----------



## Jacq7414

Farro said:


> My god. We are all going to be calling on 6/24!!!
> 
> Hopefully we can see what we want online i stead.


I know!


----------



## gatechfan99

Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.

When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
-For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
-Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
-FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.

Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.

Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.

So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.


----------



## Bjn10

I wonder if Disney will walk people for free if they are at an NBA impacted resort or if the policy will Remain the same


----------



## koszmok

andyman8 said:


> *Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there may be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.*
> 
> To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:
> 
> So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.



I`m confused.
Who should call ?  People in mod/value whose booking is before their hotel`s opening date ?
Or everyone whose hotel is not listed yet as to be scheduled to open? What if my resort will be open by my check in date?


----------



## Sandisw

Ricker182 said:


> "...including Disney dining plans included in packages.”
> 
> Sounds to me like it was only packages and not separately purchased dining.
> 
> It still shows I have a dining plan in MDE.



DVC owners who had it added were refunded...those are not packages either...there is no longer a dining plan


----------



## yulilin3

Been out all day but seems I didn't miss any news
Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone good luck tomorrow. Pack your patience and if you do have to call remember it's not the CMs fault that the system has issues and they are truly trying to help you with the limited information and resources they have from their home
MTFBWY


----------



## mickey0624

we are booked at the polynesian beginning on August 7th, with the Floridian not opening until September and AKL not opening until late august, where in the world are they going to put everyone? where could they relocate us to?


----------



## Sandisw

LSUmiss said:


> I’m confused about the ticket thing. I have an AP & DH has dated tickets so are y’all saying I won’t  be able to make both of our reservations together? If so, where  are y’all seeing that?



I got this confirmed.  You can make them at the same time.


----------



## Farro

I'm confused.

2021 bookings - previously it said those with room only can upgrade to package on 6/24 and everyone else can make new bookings on 6/28.

Now I'm reading everyone can make new bookings on 6/24 for 2021?


----------



## JacknSally




----------



## Marthasor

koszmok said:


> But how do you suppose to know that your hotel won`t be open later in the year... like If your booking is in december.... until today we thought only DVD and campground will be open



We don't know, as of yet, if more resorts will open as the year goes on.  If your booking is in December, you can just wait it out for now.  As that tweet stated, reservations will auto-cancel within 7 days of your original check-in date.  It's not going to be canceled prior to that.



Mrs Grumpy said:


> What time do phones open to call and modify our package?  We are at Music now so hoping to get into POP.



Phone lines open at 7:00 am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Been out all day but seems I didn't miss any news
> Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone good luck tomorrow. Pack your patience and if you do have to call remember it's not the CMs fault that the system has issues and they are truly trying to help you with the limited information and resources they have from their home
> MTFBWY



Well, if the latest that Carlye posted  is true it seems like some legit news as now if you are in an impacted hotel (that is, your hotel isn't open when you are scheduled to travel) you have to call to change your accomodations or Disey will cancel your stay ... And based on the wording I would expect to have to pay and price difference

(Posted above a few spots but just to reference directly:


----------



## disneyfan150

Bjn10 said:


> I wonder if Disney will walk people for free if they are at an NBA impacted resort or if the policy will Remain the same


I am trying to stay calm. But I am thinking that if they give my room to the NBA and then try to charge me to change resorts, I am going to pack up every Disney item I have, drive to Orlando, and dump it somewhere on Disney property.

Edit: I may have to rent a truck to take all my stuff.


----------



## andyman8

koszmok said:


> I`m confused.
> Who should call ?  People in mod/value whose booking is before their hotel`s opening date ?
> Or everyone whose hotel is not listed yet as to be scheduled to open? What if my resort will be open by my check in date?


I meant Mod/Value guests with affected reservations (i.e your resort isn't open on check in date). Chances are affected Deluxe guests would only be changing their rate by no more than $100 (going standard to standard at a Deluxe), whereas if you're booked at All Star Spots and your only choice is Contemporary, that's a sizable jump. The only ambiguous area is guests arriving much later in 2020 at hotels not listed. I'm not sure what you'd do in that scenario.


----------



## constanze

gatechfan99 said:


> Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.
> 
> When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
> -For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
> -Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
> -FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.
> 
> Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.
> 
> Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
> We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
> That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.
> 
> So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.


I'm the one who posted earlier that high school algebra was hard for me...and that was a loooongg time ago...so do your math calculations mean this is good news...please just say yes.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if the latest that Carlye posted  is true it seems like some legit news as now if you are in an impacted hotel (that is, your hotel isn't open when you are scheduled to travel) you have to call to change your accomodations or Disey will cancel your stay ... And based on the wording I would expect to have to pay and price difference
> 
> (Posted above a few spots but just to reference directly:



I just can't believe that! It's such poor form!

Those poor people didn't choose to have their hotel closed!


----------



## coralietg

Well, I'm working 7a-7p (central) tomorrow, so I will be up extra early attempting to get park reservations before my shift. I am concerned about our resort not being open though. We have an 11 night stay (July 14-July 25). If we have to move, and are charged the difference, it will be thousands of dollars with only weeks to go. We already have $6,000 into this, I couldn't do that. Tomorrow is going to be interesting for sure.


----------



## Brianstl

gatechfan99 said:


> Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.
> 
> When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
> -For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
> -Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
> -FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.
> 
> Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.
> 
> Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
> We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
> That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.
> 
> So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.


I think 15-20% is far more likely.  You have to remember totally park capacity is reduced when attractions and restaurants are not open.


----------



## Marthasor

Farro said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 2021 bookings - previously it said those with room only can upgrade to package on 6/24 and everyone else can make new bookings on 6/28.
> 
> Now I'm reading everyone can make new bookings on 6/24 for 2021?



On Friday, we were told 2021 reservations would open "by June 28".  As of this afternoon, that was changed to June 24.


----------



## gatechfan99

constanze said:


> I'm the one who posted earlier that high school algebra was hard for me...and that was a loooongg time ago...so do your math calculations mean this is good news...please just say yes.


Well, depends on who you are, but if you are staying at a Disney resort, then yes, I would say good news for being able to get in MK or HS any day and really good news for getting in any park.


----------



## FatBambi

andyman8 said:


> I meant Mod/Value guests with affected reservations (i.e your resort isn't open on check in date). Chances are affected Deluxe guests would only be changing their rate by no more than $100 (going standard to standard at a Deluxe), whereas if you're booked at All Star Spots and your only choice is Contemporary, that's a sizable jump. The only ambiguous area is guests arriving much later in 2020 at hotels not listed. I'm not sure what you'd do in that scenario.


If Pop is opening, though, is the All Star to Pop jump that significant? Trying to figure out if we could make it work..


----------



## Farro

Marthasor said:


> On Friday, we were told 2021 reservations would open "by June 28".  As of this afternoon, that was changed to June 24.



Yeesh!!! Tickets for 2021 too?


----------



## CastAStone

gatechfan99 said:


> Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.
> 
> When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
> -For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
> -Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
> -FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.
> 
> Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.
> 
> Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
> We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
> That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.
> 
> So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.


Good math but I think those capacity numbers to start are going to be more like 12,000 for MK and AK, 7,500 for DHS and 15,000 for Epcot. Universal opened at 30% and Chapek said they’d open with “substantially” lower percent of capacity than Uni and said it would be based on ability to maintain 6’ social distancing, not based on a fixed percent across the 4 parks. They’ll work their way up.


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> On Friday, we were told 2021 reservations would open "by June 28".  As of this afternoon, that was changed to June 24.


It *appears* that 6/24 will be for anyone with affected reservations in 2020 who would like to push their trip to 2021. On 6/28, anyone can book 2021.


----------



## CastAStone

FatBambi said:


> If Pop is opening, though, is the All Star to Pop jump that significant? Trying to figure out if we could make it work..


It’s usually about 25% more


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I have a split stay, and it looks like the first week will be canceled (POFQ), the second week (CBR) should be okay.  I just booked 7 nights at the Hilton to replace the first leg.  I'm going ahead and booking my 14 days worth of park reservations, and then when I can link my new reservation in the system I'll cancel the POFQ reservation.  I *think* they should stick at that point. I'll try to get thru at some point and talk to somebody, but I'm done stressing about this.  It's cheaper to stay at the Hilton, and I wanted easy access to DS for the first week anyway. I can't imagine that they will have an option that's better at this time.


----------



## andyman8

FatBambi said:


> If Pop is opening, though, is the All Star to Pop jump that significant? Trying to figure out if we could make it work..


No, it won't be, but that's why I'm saying call early, because most affected value/mod guests are going to want to move to another resort in that category, causing Pop to fill up earlier.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

kylenne said:


> Remember the talk about the TA-booked group that got moved from BC to Poly because a previously canceled BC convention came back to reclaim that block? Given that it was a convention room block I had a strong feeling those guests were booked through the agency I use, so I reached out to my TA to see if she could still book me at the Poly for Labor Day weekend. Sure enough I was able to book and link the reservation within 5 minutes.
> 
> So it looks like convention contract bookings for 2020 are still on even if regular booking through Disney isn't. (Please don't ask me to name names, it's against the board rules and I'm already worried I've said too much)




Jumping in to confirm I also booked one of these Poly stays yesterday through the same means. Waiting for said TA to get back to me with the confirmation number, but the deposit charge already went through on my card. So there are/were ways to book this weekend. Add that to the conspiracy theory/rumor mill as we see fit. It seems like the total block from booking wasn't quite an even playing field.


----------



## Sandisw

koszmok said:


> But how do you suppose to know that your hotel won`t be open later in the year... like If your booking is in december.... until today we thought only DVD and campground will be open



That is why they are not canceling until 7 days out..by then, people would know.


----------



## Makmak

Farro said:


> I just can't believe that! It's such poor form!
> 
> Those poor people didn't choose to have their hotel closed!


The wording is so ironic 
Edited to add: #teampheasant


----------



## bffer

FatBambi said:


> If Pop is opening, though, is the All Star to Pop jump that significant? Trying to figure out if we could make it work..


It's not too much. Maybe a $20-$50 jump per night, depending on when your reservation is.


----------



## gatechfan99

Brianstl said:


> I think 15-20% is far more likely.  You have to remember totally park capacity is reduced when attractions and restaurants are not open.


Certainly could be, I'm just going with the numbers I've heard the "experts" quote the most which is usually 25% or 20-30%. If 15%, change the park capacities to 12,000 (MK), 9000 (HS and AK), 16,500 (Epcot) for a total of 46,500. So still wouldn't have trouble getting a park if staying on property and booking in next 4 days, but your particular park choice could be more difficult.


----------



## Skippyboo

How it’s that we have seen people’s resorts get changed in MDE? But now Disney is not going to offer to move you if resort not open.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> It *appears* that 6/24 will be for anyone with affected reservations in 2020 who would like to push their trip to 2021. On 6/28, anyone can book 2021.



The thing is I don't see the 6/28 date mentioned anymore?

I mean I have room only already, so I can call on 6/24 and upgrade if I choose, but if everyone can book on 6/24 that's a lot more phone calls!


----------



## Sandisw

andyman8 said:


> Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there _may_ be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.
> 
> To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:
> 
> So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.



Could this mean the moves for no additional cost won’t happen?


----------



## koszmok

andyman8 said:


> I meant Mod/Value guests with affected reservations (i.e your resort isn't open on check in date). Chances are affected Deluxe guests would only be changing their rate by no more than $100 (going standard to standard at a Deluxe), whereas if you're booked at All Star Spots and your only choice is Contemporary, that's a sizable jump. The only ambiguous area is guests arriving much later in 2020 at hotels not listed. I'm not sure what you'd do in that scenario.



Well yes. My check in date is 09/29 in All Star. Not scheduled to be open yet. If I change now If I can for POP and All Start will be open that`d be very unlicky.

I just don`t understand where did those news came from that people from POFQ, POP, etc will be moved in December by Disney.

Is just another attempt to get people cancel?


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> No, it won't be, but that's why I'm saying call early, because most affected value/mod guests are going to want to move to another resort in that category, causing Pop to fill up earlier.


It’s also nice for people on here to be so educated on this information so they should be able to get what they want. “Normal” travelers who don’t frequent the boards won’t know right away that certain resorts are closed so people here will have a jump on them.

But all this news does point towards that people will have to pay for the move and won’t be getting pixie dust moved.


----------



## CastAStone

andyman8 said:


> It *appears* that 6/24 will be for anyone with affected reservations in 2020 who would like to push their trip to 2021. On 6/28, anyone can book 2021.


Any idea if people with Room Only 2020 ressies looking to move to 2021 will be able to change to a package on the 24th?


----------



## Farro

Gosh.

I must be naive. I really didn't think they would charge people because they _have _to move resorts. What if they want to move, staying at a value but the other value is booked, they have to pay to go to a moderate?
It's not pixie dust to not charge them, it's just good business! 

I just can't believe that would happen!


----------



## skeeter31

Sandisw said:


> Could this mean the moves for no additional cost won’t happen?


I highly doubt there will be free moves for the period after 7/11. People will have to pay the difference for the room rates (probably with a discount).


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> It’s also nice for people on here to be so educated on this information so they should be able to get what they want. “Normal” travelers who don’t frequent the boards won’t know right away that certain resorts are closed so people here will have a jump on them.
> 
> But all this news does point towards that people will have to pay for the move and won’t be getting pixie dust moved.



Somehow I don’t think “normal travelers” will be going this year.


----------



## marinejjh

What are some thoughts that Disney wont open on July 11th? I think with the spike in cases in Florida that Disney wont open and the NBA wont play a game.


----------



## FatBambi

Well, if we have to pay for it, a move to Pop if we can get it is far more manageable than to Deluxe which is what I was scared of, so here's to hoping.


----------



## Marthasor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if the latest that Carlye posted  is true it seems like some legit news as now if you are in an impacted hotel (that is, your hotel isn't open when you are scheduled to travel) you have to call to change your accomodations or Disey will cancel your stay ... And based on the wording I would expect to have to pay and price difference
> 
> (Posted above a few spots but just to reference directly:



This is the exact same wording Disney used for all of the rolling cancellations for the past few weeks.  I'm not sure how this is news.  Anyone in an impacted hotel has been asked to call in to cancel or modify.  If they do neither, the reservation auto-cancels within 7 days of the check-in date.


----------



## SaintsManiac

marinejjh said:


> What are some thoughts that Disney wont open on July 11th? I think with the spike in cases in Florida that Disney wont open and the NBA wont play a game.



Anything is possible.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm so confused--I hope you guys can clear this up for me. We have two 2021 DVC (BLT) reservations: one in February for the Princess and one in April for Star Wars. 

In my MDE right now, I have my husband's extended Gold Pass (the date doesn't make sense to me--it's only July 31 and I thought he had a few months on it), and two 5-day tickets. One under my name and one under his name.

Will I be able to reserve parks tomorrow? If yes, will I just be able to reserve February or can I also reserve April? 

I should add that he doesn't have a Disney MDE--he's just on mine.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Somehow I don’t think “normal travelers” will be going this year.


Very true. And even judging from the DVC availability for rooms (I was just checking and July and August have tons of availability) I think even a lot of die hards aren’t going.


----------



## Brianstl

gatechfan99 said:


> Certainly could be, I'm just going with the numbers I've heard the "experts" quote the most which is usually 25% or 20-30%. If 15%, change the park capacities to 12,000 (MK), 9000 (HS and AK), 16,500 (Epcot) for a total of 46,500. So still wouldn't have trouble getting a park if staying on property and booking in next 4 days, but your particular park choice could be more difficult.



My thinking is that 25% number is based space available. Restaurants and attractions closed reduce the space available.  So while the it might be 25% of capacity for available space that total number of people of people will be smaller than 25% of normal capacity.


----------



## Sandisw

koszmok said:


> Well yes. My check in date is 09/29 in All Star. Not scheduled to be open yet. If I change now If I can for POP and All Start will be open that`d be very unlicky.
> 
> I just don`t understand where did those news came from that people from POFQ, POP, etc will be moved in December by Disney.
> 
> Is just another attempt to get people cancel?



Because I don’t think this was yet shared with TAs until today.


----------



## JacknSally

Sandisw said:


> Could this mean the moves for no additional cost won’t happen?



*This is what I’m thinking. I’m reaching out to my TA to find out if she’s still planning to move us tomorrow for our December trip. If we’re going to have to pay for a move, I definitely want to hold out as long as possible to see if POFQ ends up being open. All of today’s info completely contradicts the info she gave us Friday. Not that that’s her fault, she gave us the info she had at the time.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I just can't believe that! It's such poor form!
> 
> Those poor people didn't choose to have their hotel closed!



Yeah, I agree ...sad thing is, at this point I wouldn't be shocked.

I hope they have some plan like give you a few options and at least one of them would be no extra cost but the others would be - like if you are at All Stars the would move to you Pop at no charge but if you wanted instead to move to a deluxe you would have to pay the difference


----------



## cristen72

andyman8 said:


> I meant Mod/Value guests with affected reservations (i.e your resort isn't open on check in date). Chances are affected Deluxe guests would only be changing their rate by no more than $100 (going standard to standard at a Deluxe), whereas if you're booked at All Star Spots and your only choice is Contemporary, that's a sizable jump. The only ambiguous area is guests arriving much later in 2020 at hotels not listed. I'm not sure what you'd do in that scenario.




For some of us with late 2020 reservations, it’s probably not going to matter.   I’m booked at AS Movies for check in date of 12/28. Room only, no park tickets.   

By the time I’m able to purchase tickets, I expect the parks will be reserved to capacity.    So I’ll end up cancelling the room anyway.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> Any idea if people with Room Only 2020 ressies looking to move to 2021 will be able to change to a package on the 24th?


I don’t think even Disney knows.


----------



## skeeter31

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I'm so confused--I hope you guys can clear this up for me. We have two 2021 DVC (BLT) reservations: one in February for the Princess and one in April for Star Wars.
> 
> In my MDE right now, I have my husband's extended Gold Pass (the date doesn't make sense to me--it's only July 31 and I thought he had a few months on it), and two 5-day tickets. One under my name and one under his name.
> 
> Will I be able to reserve parks tomorrow? If yes, will I just be able to reserve February or can I also reserve April?
> 
> I should add that he doesn't have a Disney MDE--he's just on mine.


What was the original expiration date of his AP? Check the actual card. It may have expired in March or April and that’s why it was only extended through 7/31. I’m also not sure how extensions were handled with passes with blackout days (if they got the full amount of days the parks were closed added on or just the non blacked out days). Otherwise, come tomorrow, you’ll be able to book 2 park days between 7/11-7/31 and 5 park days (using the 5 day passes) for your trip(s).


----------



## mickey0624

we are booked at the polynesian beginning on August 7th, with the Floridian not opening until September and AKL not opening until late august, where in the world are they going to put everyone? where could they relocate us to?


----------



## Bjn10




----------



## zemmer

Y’all, that wording Carlye posted has been on Disney’s website since they closed in March. We know Disney isn’t the best at changing their info (hello CM who was required to tell me how many dining credits i need for my adr NEXT WEEK). It might not be a reason to get up in arms!! Call and ask but don’t take it as Disney’s sly way of telling you something. That’s giving them to much credit!


----------



## Farro

For the life of me, I can't understand why they are doing ANYTHING with 2021 bookings until they fix the mess that is 2020.

They should have waited a month before unleashing us crazy 2021 people onto the scene!


----------



## skeeter31

mickey0624 said:


> we are booked at the polynesian beginning on August 7th, with the Floridian not opening until September and AKL not opening until late august, where in the world are they going to put everyone? where could they relocate us to?


Call tomorrow. That’s all we can tell you


----------



## bffer

Bjn10 said:


>


You do both. Park reservations on laptop while on phone with CM to change resort. LOL


----------



## Ninjagrrl

So... If I have a room only reservation booked through UT, am I going to be able to call and modify that?!? Do they count as TA bookings? I guess what I'm asking is, if anyone has expense modifying these kind of reservations.
If course it's a 35% off deal....


----------



## Farro

cristen72 said:


> For some of us with late 2020 reservations, it’s probably not going to matter.   I’m booked at AS Movies for check in date of 12/28. Room only, no park tickets.
> 
> *By the time I’m able to purchase tickets, I expect the parks will be reserved to capacity.    So I’ll end up cancelling the room anyway.*



And that's so ridiculous!

I don't understand. I'm just going to think somehow there is a master plan somewhere and it's all going to work out...


----------



## Becky19

What about the 35% discount for losing free dining? If we have modify to an open resort and pay the difference will we still get this?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, if the latest that Carlye posted  is true it seems like some legit news as now if you are in an impacted hotel (that is, your hotel isn't open when you are scheduled to travel) you have to call to change your accomodations or Disey will cancel your stay ... And based on the wording I would expect to have to pay and price difference
> 
> (Posted above a few spots but just to reference directly:


I read that, I thought that was known already. So I guess there is news today


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand why they are doing ANYTHING with 2021 bookings until they fix the mess that is 2020.
> 
> They should have waited a month before unleashing us crazy 2021 people onto the scene!



$$$$$


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> For the life of me, I can't understand why they are doing ANYTHING with 2021 bookings until they fix the mess that is 2020.
> 
> They should have waited a month before unleashing us crazy 2021 people onto the scene!



I think they are doing that because they want to get bookings in 2021 and they want people to move existing 2020 to 2021 so they need to have 2021 bookings open


----------



## FatBambi

Bjn10 said:


>


Days like tomorrow make me glad I used a TA for this trip.... Imma do my park ressies while she plays phone tag.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they are doing that because they want to get bookings in 2021 and they want people to move existing 2020 to 2021 so they need to have 2021 bookings open



I guess, but man, they are going to make for a lot of unhappy people for a while...


----------



## andyman8

Sandisw said:


> Could this mean the moves for no additional cost won’t happen?


It seems that way. What I had heard about a week ago was that they were going to make guests pay for resort changes only if they decided to open similarly-priced accommodations. Otherwise, they were going to move value/mods to SSR or the Cabins. It appears they've decided that these openings meet that requirement (at the bare minimum, mind you). Deluxe guests will be nudged toward the villa-side of their (mixed-use) resort if the cash side isn't open for their arrival. That shouldn't be a huge jump in price, especially _if_ they go forward with a small recovery discount (this probably wouldn't be for guests with the Free Dining recovery discount). Of course, this is their "official" position. Given how many "official" positions have been contradicted by phone CMs, we'll find out for sure tomorrow.


CastAStone said:


> Any idea if people with Room Only 2020 ressies looking to move to 2021 will be able to change to a package on the 24th?


I'm honestly not sure. This is the first I'm hearing of this 6/24 stuff.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> $$$$$


Exactly. They need the capital rolling in. Tons of people are ready to book 2021 for the semblance of normalcy and Disney knows they’ll be able to fill their coffers.


----------



## polynor

gatechfan99 said:


> Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.
> 
> When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
> -For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
> -Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
> -FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.
> 
> Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.
> 
> Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
> We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
> That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.
> 
> So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.



I did a similar calculation when the reservation system was announced -- I literally did it on a back of an envelope and I don't have it anymore -- but I came out with something similar to what you have (I assumed a flat 4 per room, so my numbers were probably lower).  When I look at DVC availability for July/Aug -- things are pretty open that I don't think they're at full capacity yet (Don't know if those that are booked at closed resorts have been fully moved yet). Most people aren't going to pick MK every single day so there will be natural variability in the picks. But the analysis calmed me down -- for those that have tickets+reservation for the initial period -- it will be fine, you'll get a park (and good chance, the park you want).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Becky19 said:


> What about the 35% discount for losing free dining? If we have modify to an open resort and pay the difference will we still get this?


----------



## andyman8

cristen72 said:


> For some of us with late 2020 reservations, it’s probably not going to matter.   I’m booked at AS Movies for check in date of 12/28. Room only, no park tickets.
> 
> By the time I’m able to purchase tickets, I expect the parks will be reserved to capacity.    So I’ll end up cancelling the room anyway.


I wouldn't cancel until you see no park availability for your dates. December is a long way away.
Now, if you've just decided you don't want to go, then of course cancel.


----------



## koszmok

Sandisw said:


> That is why they are not canceling until 7 days out..by then, people would know.



Well I think pretty unlikely that my 20 days reservation can be moved anywhere right now (within my price range). And seems impossible to be doable at all 8 days before my check in date


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

skeeter31 said:


> What was the original expiration date of his AP? Check the actual card. It may have expired in March or April and that’s why it was only extended through 7/31. I’m also not sure how extensions were handled with passes with blackout days (if they got the full amount of days the parks were closed added on or just the non blacked out days). Otherwise, come tomorrow, you’ll be able to book 2 park days between 7/11-7/31 and 5 park days (using the 5 day passes) for your trip(s).


Thanks so much for the quick response. I'll have to go hunt for his actual pass--I have no idea where we put it. It may have been an expiration of late April.  
Re the 5 day tickets ... can those be spread between the two trips? If so, that may actually work.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FatBambi said:


> Days like tomorrow make me glad I used a TA for this trip.... Imma do my park ressies while she plays phone tag.



I have been saying the whole thing is a nightmare "Right Now" for TAs but I think they are proving their value through this and it should help them keep/attract more customers in the future


----------



## FatBambi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have been saying the whole thing is a nightmare "Right Now" for TAs but I think they are proving their value through this and it should help them keep/attract more customers in the future


I know, I feel awful for her, but I'm definitely never going to book without one again!


----------



## Sandisw

koszmok said:


> Well I think pretty unlikely that my 20 days reservation can be moved anywhere right now (within my price range). And seems impossible to be doable at all 8 days before my check in date



I see what you mean...I wasn’t thinking about it that way.


----------



## CastAStone

gatechfan99 said:


> Ok, indepth numbers look here, but I had to just figure it out for myself how many people will be there in the opening couple of weeks.
> 
> When counting the number of DVC rooms, it's hard to figure because there are 1444 lockoff 2 Bedrooms that any and all can turn into separate Studio and 1 Bedroom. So I went through each category of DVC room and counted what I thought would be the average number of people in each room.
> -For studio I said 3, 1 Bedroom 3.5, dedicated 2 Bedroom 5.5, 2 Bedroom lockoff 6.5 (used the sum of studio and 1 bedroom), and Grand Villas 8. Adding all those totals up gives a DVC room population of 19,540 at capacity.
> -Then Contemporary has 655, Pop has 2880. I used an average of 3.5 people per room there and it came to another 12,372 guests at capacity.
> -FW is listed as 409 rooms so I just said 4 people per room there for 1636 total.
> 
> Now my assumptions for average number in rooms could certainly be off some, but I think this gives you the ballpark if everything is open is at 100% capacity. That is total number of resort guests of 33,548.
> 
> Now, how big are the parks? Numbers of course always vary, but typically I see max capacity listed as 80,000 for MK, 60,000 for AK and HS each, and 110,000 for Epcot.
> We don't know what new capacity will be but 25% has been floated out there online as a possibility.
> That would then be 20,000 for MK, 15,000 for AK and HS, and 27,500 for Epcot. Total of 77,500.
> 
> So these ballpark numbers would seem to indicate that all resort guests could fit in MK and HS combined. All together, there should be about 40,000 spots for all other APs and non-resort guests (including the Disney Springs Hotels that theoretically can book tomorrow as well). Though if the resorts are at full capacity, the first 4 days without Epcot and HS could be pretty tight, even for resort guests and very difficult for non-resort APs.


One other thing - Disney Springs resort hotel guests, Swan, Dolphin, and Four Seasons guests all count as onsite for booking out park reservations.


----------



## skeeter31

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response. I'll have to go hunt for his actual pass--I have no idea where we put it. It may have been an expiration of late April.
> Re the 5 day tickets ... can those be spread between the two trips? If so, that may actually work.


That’s actually a good question with the 5 day tickets. I’m not too sure if once you start using them if you have to use all the days within a certain number of days. It’s been years since I’ve had tickets other than an AP so I’m not too well versed on that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there _may_ be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.
> 
> To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:
> 
> So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.


So no more moving people from closed hotels? Even if it’s just from a mod to another mod?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Another thought for the peasantry: If you qualified to make park reservations tomorrow it may be worthwhile to do that first. My thinking: if you have the tickets and reservations squared away later on if there is nothing in the value price range you may be able to negotiate a change to offsite or good neighborhood hotel without losing the park component. Just a radical thought


----------



## babydoll65

FatBambi said:


> If Pop is opening, though, is the All Star to Pop jump that significant? Trying to figure out if we could make it work..


I can tell you that I'm booked at All-star Music and a standard room was $148 rack rate. Pop century standard room is $188 rack rate. Hope that helps


----------



## cristen72

Farro said:


> And that's so ridiculous!
> 
> I don't understand. I'm just going to think somehow there is a master plan somewhere and it's all going to work out...



I hope so, but I don’t have a good feeling about it.    I’m honestly surprised they won’t give on site room only reservations a chance to buy tickets before the general public.


----------



## JPM4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have been saying the whole thing is a nightmare "Right Now" for TAs but I think they are proving their value through this and it should help them keep/attract more customers in the future


This. This. This.


----------



## Marthasor

koszmok said:


> I`m confused.
> Who should call ?  People in mod/value whose booking is before their hotel`s opening date ?
> Or everyone whose hotel is not listed yet as to be scheduled to open? What if my resort will be open by my check in date?



If you resort is scheduled to be open by your check-in date, you should be fine.  They said the opening dates are subject to change, so just keep an eye out for any date changes.



Farro said:


> Yeesh!!! Tickets for 2021 too?



The answer to that is clear as mud.  On Friday, the wording was "by June 28, New Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets on sale for arrivals in 2021."  Today the wording is "Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24."



andyman8 said:


> It *appears* that 6/24 will be for anyone with affected reservations in 2020 who would like to push their trip to 2021. On 6/28, anyone can book 2021.



The news on DTA states, "Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24."  This was released to all TA's around 5:00 pm today.  I know, based on this, my TA is under the assumption that she is going to be able to book anyone for 2021 on Wednesday.  It's all clear as mud, right?  LOL!


----------



## JPM4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have been saying the whole thing is a nightmare "Right Now" for TAs but I think they are proving their value through this and it should help them keep/attract more customers in the future


I never used a TA before. I transferred reservations to Dreams to support the site/shows. I have been thanking my lucky stars since this all started


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> One other thing - Disney Springs resort hotel guests, Swan, Dolphin, and Four Seasons guests all count as onsite for booking out park reservations.



Out of curiosity, have we figured out if Shades of Green is included? It looks like they have not come out and confirmed anything.


----------



## Knaedudley

yulilin3 said:


> I read that, I thought that was known already. So I guess there is news today


I assumed making my park reservations tomorrow would be considered “taking action”. I mean isn’t this the whole reason we are doing this, so they can measure capacity? If I make park reservations I clearly intend to come if not why bother with the stress???  Plus what about the hundreds of people not on this forum who have no clue and don’t get the emails because y’all know that’s hit or miss


----------



## sweetyk83

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Out of curiosity, have we figured out if Shades of Green is included? It looks like they have not come out and confirmed anything.


I’m wondering as well. I’ve seen nothing mentioning SOG other than a few people say a cast member told them they were good to go. Which, to be honest, I don’t trust much.


----------



## Brianstl

Marthasor said:


> If you resort is scheduled to be open by your check-in date, you should be fine.  They said the opening dates are subject to change, so just keep an eye out for any date changes.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to that is clear as mud.  On Friday, the wording was "by June 28, New Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets on sale for arrivals in 2021."  Today the wording is "Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24."
> 
> 
> 
> The news on DTA states, "Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24."  This was released to all TA's around 5:00 pm today.  I know, based on this, my TA is under the assumption that she is going to be able to book anyone for 2021 on Wednesday.  It's all clear as mud, right?  LOL!


And is it for all 2021? Can people book for the 59th tomorrow?


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> So no more moving people from closed hotels? Even if it’s just from a mod to another mod?


If your original resort is not going to be open for your arrival date, you can move to any of the resorts that will be open. If you're arriving, for example, before 7/29, you can't move to a moderate because there won't be one open.


----------



## Spridell

marinejjh said:


> What are some thoughts that Disney wont open on July 11th? I think with the spike in cases in Florida that Disney wont open and the NBA wont play a game.


0% chance of them not opening.

Too far a long now.  Train is in motion cant be stopped at this point.

-WDW property opens to the public tomorrow
- New reservation system opens tomorrow
- Thousands of CM's have been called back
- NBA and MLS deals have been inked

Its full steam ahead

Now in a couple of months from now we can revisit the topic.  And even then I dont think we will see another COMPLETE shutdown.  Many modifications if things get bad again but not another complete shutdown.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> 0% chance of them not opening.
> 
> Too far a long now.  Train is in motion cant be stopped at this point.
> 
> -WDW property opens to the public tomorrow
> - Thousands of CM's have been called back
> - NBA and MLS deals have been inked
> 
> Its full steam ahead
> 
> Now in a couple of months from now we can revisit the topic.  And even then I dont think we will see another COMPLETE shutdown.  Many modifications if things get bad again but not another complete shutdown.


Yeah I definitely don’t think we see another shutdown.


----------



## koszmok

I can`t find the "If your affected call 22nd to modify your stay "  on the website anymore

Link please?


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> The news on DTA states, "Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24."  This was released to all TA's around 5:00 pm today.  I know, based on this, my TA is under the assumption that she is going to be able to book anyone for 2021 on Wednesday.  It's all clear as mud, right?  LOL!


This is what's on DisneyWorld.com:


> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. *Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.*


So yeah, things are super clear. I have no idea what's going to happen on 6/24.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Short of an apocalyptic scenario I don't see them turning this all around and not reopening at this point. Things have just gone too far to turn back now.


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Out of curiosity, have we figured out if Shades of Green is included? It looks like they have not come out and confirmed anything.


I haven’t seen anything. I would be beyond shocked if they are excluded, but until it’s official, we can’t be sure.


----------



## andyman8

koszmok said:


> I can`t find the "If your affected call 22nd to modify your stay "  on the website anymore
> 
> Link please?


Scroll to the very bottom of this page under Rooms and Packages.


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> It seems that way. What I had heard about a week ago was that they were going to make guests pay for resort changes only if they decided to open similarly-priced accommodations. Otherwise, they were going to move value/mods to SSR or the Cabins. It appears they've decided that these openings meet that requirement (at the bare minimum, mind you). Deluxe guests will be nudged toward the villa-side of their (mixed-use) resort if the cash side isn't open for their arrival. That shouldn't be a huge jump in price, especially _if_ they go forward with a small recovery discount (this probably wouldn't be for guests with the Free Dining recovery discount). Of course, this is their "official" position. Given how many "official" positions have been contradicted by phone CMs, we'll find out for sure tomorrow.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure. This is the first I'm hearing of this 6/24 stuff.


I believe you . I just did a CM chat and said I am at YC which we love for location and the resort itself.The CM also said technically YC will not be open for your stay.  The CM said well good news BCV will be open . I said is that a hint? Lol
He said kinda lol .
So they probably are nudging toward the DVC side of resorts.


----------



## Jillfo

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Re the 5 day tickets ... can those be spread between the two trips? If so, that may actually work.


I think I saw one or two people post that they've been told their multi-day tickets can be used as whatever number of individual tickets.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> And is it for all 2021? Can people book for the 59th tomorrow?


I'm assuming you meant 50th? no, reservations will open later this week (by the 28) for arrivals through Sept 2021


----------



## rstevens333

Oops. I just noticed that the language for the passholder previews is Magic Kingdom _*or*_ Animal Kingdom. I foolishly assumed you could try to sign up for both.


----------



## teach22180

Farro said:


> Gosh.
> 
> I must be naive. I really didn't think they would charge people because they _have _to move resorts. What if they want to move, staying at a value but the other value is booked, they have to pay to go to a moderate?
> It's not pixie dust to not charge them, it's just good business!
> 
> I just can't believe that would happen!


I'm with you! I do not believe they will charge you extra if they move you to a different resort because yours is closed. I believe someone has misunderstood that before the resorts opened they were canceling reservations within 7 days.


----------



## Marthasor

Knaedudley said:


> I assumed making my park reservations tomorrow would be considered “taking action”. I mean isn’t this the whole reason we are doing this, so they can measure capacity? If I make park reservations I clearly intend to come if not why bother with the stress???  Plus what about the hundreds of people not on this forum who have no clue and don’t get the emails because y’all know that’s hit or miss



Except you could be making park reservations and staying offsite.  Having a park reservation gives no indication if you are keeping your resort stay.  You definitely need to take action on your resort reservation if your hotel is impacted by closures.



Brianstl said:


> And is it for all 2021? Can people book for the 59th tomorrow?



Unknown.  All that is on DTA is "Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24," and apparently that contradicts what is on the WDW website . . . ugh.



andyman8 said:


> This is what's on DisneyWorld.com:
> 
> So yeah, things are super clear. I have no idea what's going to happen on 6/24.



Wow.  I mean, I know this is information overload for everyone including the people at Disney who have to post on websites and send out notifications, but the info on DTA and the WDW site is just so completely different.  I'm just glad we have these boards and other social media sources to get info early each of these mornings so we can find out what people are actually experiencing once a CM picks up the phone (or the park pass system opens).  I don't know about you, but I already have a headache and we haven't even started yet!  I certainly appreciate all of the info you provide - it's SUPER helpful!


----------



## koszmok

I feel like I`m ready to give up on Disney. After the emotional roller coaster of this week I think I`m finished.

Good luck guys!


----------



## michellej47

Not exactly Disney related, but for our anniversary tonight,  my husband and I ate at Rioz. If you aren't familiar,  it's one of those Brazilian steakhouses where they walk around with a bunch of different meats and they also have a buffet with sides and salads. We were actually surprised to see the buffet open. You had to sanitize your hands and wear gloves. It looked like it went pretty well. I hope Disney can find a way to reopen their buffets!


----------



## Farro

Anyone who booked a basic package for 2021 and calls to add your tickets on Wednesday, check and see if they also change your room-rate to 2021 rates!

CM also told me that any changes, including those adding tickets to "basic package" offered this year would have their rate changed to reflect 2021 prices because they didn't book at a guaranteed rate.

Only those who booked room only for 2021 and do NOT add or change anything about reservation will keep rate they booked at.

Now this CM seemed to be wrong about a lot of things so I don't think above is true, but just for you to be sure.


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone,
I need some clarification do you think that we will have to confirm each day for parks individually then add more? Or do you think that we can select them all at once?
Last, any tips for tomorrow? I’m nervous. Do we think there is any chance Disney open the system early? I’m so anxious


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> If your original resort is not going to be open for your arrival date, you can move to any of the resorts that will be open. If you're arriving, for example, before 7/29, you can't move to a moderate because there won't be one open.


We’re August but I get what you’re saying. Essentially those who happened to pick a closed resort don’t really have a reservation anymore and need to rebook. Quite a bummer after already getting free dining taken back. But in the meantime I can’t even look online to see resort pricing for our dates. And also need to worry about making park reservations in the midst of everything else.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Jillfo said:


> I think I saw one or two people post that they've been told their multi-day tickets can be used as whatever number of individual tickets.


I will cross my fingers and I guess I'll find out tomorrow. I really don't want to wake up super early tomorrow. I hate these east coast times!


----------



## DougLovesYou

andyman8 said:


> Scroll to the very bottom of this page under Rooms and Packages.


Holy cow...it IS at the very bottom! Huge THANK YOU to everyone here for all of the info!! I just thought I'd only be reserving parks at the crack of dawn but would've had ZERO clue I will also need to call to modify our POFQ reservation!! Can't wait to read everyone's experiences tomorrow!
Now game faces!  This is what we play for, Disney!!


----------



## Searc

constanze said:


> This was high school algebra for me...


Why do you think I majored in English?


----------



## Skippyboo

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some clarification do you think that we will have to confirm each day for parks individually then add more? Or do you think that we can select them all at once?
> Last, any tips for tomorrow? I’m nervous. Do we think there is any chance Disney open the system early? I’m so anxious


It’s probably going to be like Fast Passes, select date pick park and then you are asked if done or make another selection for different day with a final confirm to lock your picks in.


----------



## skeeter31

I think I saw someone post earlier today that it’s going to be individual daily reservations with confirmations at the end of each day. Not an add to cart and check out at once type of situation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I think I saw someone post earlier today that it’s going to be individual daily reservations with confirmations at the end of each day. Not an add to cart and check out at once type of situation.



Guess in some ways that is good - you definitely get that day set, but also annoying if you find out a later day is full for one park and now you need to change other days or whatever to adjust


----------



## Skippyboo

skeeter31 said:


> I think I saw someone post earlier today that it’s going to be individual daily reservations with confirmations at the end of each day. Not an add to cart and check out at once type of situation.


From WDW website


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

cristen72 said:


> So next month people can call and book packages with tickets and make reservations for parks, but I can’t call and add tickets to my already reserved room for December.
> 
> By the time tickets are able to be added for people like me, they won’t have any park availability.


We are in same boat but for August


----------



## Katrina Y

skeeter31 said:


> I think I saw someone post earlier today that it’s going to be individual daily reservations with confirmations at the end of each day. Not an add to cart and check out at once type of situation.


----------



## kelly7adria

Lemme get this straight.....we’re arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m.  During our stay, only 2 parks are open. We’re booked at the CSR, which has been given away to the NBA. If I get moved anywhere, I’ve gotta pay extra?? After already paying 100% for a 25% trip?? Disney has always made things right be. If they boot me AND want me to pay extra....I’m gonna be REAL mad


----------



## jbreen2010

This whole situation reminds me of the fyre festival ja rule tried to throw in the Bahamas. I am picturing a lot of tents,  cheese sandwiches, and fingers crossed.


----------



## andyman8

kelly7adria said:


> Lemme get this straight.....we’re arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m.  During our stay, only 2 parks are open. We’re booked at the CSR, which has been given away to the NBA. If I get moved anywhere, I’ve gotta pay extra?? After already paying 100% for a 25% trip?? Disney has always made things right be. If they boot me AND want me to pay extra....I’m gonna be REAL mad


I'd call tomorrow morning and try to move to Pop then, which would likely be cheaper.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

So I changed my plans, I mean why not?, it seems to be the going fad.  On a whim, I decided to check out what the AP hotel rates were at UO for the portion of my WDW trip that left me homeless, and I found that Royal Pacific was actually cheaper than the Hilton (which was my knee jerk replacement).  I canceled the Hilton and booked at Royal Pacific, with free FOTL, so that's pretty cool.  Now here's my question...have we found out yet whether APs can have 3 days worth of park reservations when they are staying off site in addition to having them for each day of their onsite stay when they're within 30 days of each other.  If I can, I want to make reservations for 3 days in the week that I will be staying at UO, and then for the 7 days at CBR for the second week.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Anyone who booked a basic package for 2021 and calls to add your tickets on Wednesday, check and see if they also change your room-rate to 2021 rates!
> 
> CM also told me that any changes, including those adding tickets to "basic package" offered this year would have their rate changed to reflect 2021 prices because they didn't book at a guaranteed rate.
> 
> Only those who booked room only for 2021 and do NOT add or change anything about reservation will keep rate they booked at.
> 
> Now this CM seemed to be wrong about a lot of things so I don't think above is true, but just for you to be sure.



It will be interesting to see how this all plays out. I'm booked starting Sept 29th-Oct 6 2021, so I just dodged this mess (for 2021 anyway, I have an August and a July for 2020... so tomorrow will be pure insanity anyway). I have a feeling there will be a whole different mess to deal with once they start really playing with 50th bookings though.


----------



## Knaedudley

Marthasor said:


> Except you could be making park reservations and staying offsite.  Having a park reservation gives no indication if you are keeping your resort stay.  You definitely need to take action on your resort reservation if your hotel is impacted by closures.
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown.  All that is on DTA is "Guests with current reservations at impacted Disney Resort hotels can request help with modifying their reservation starting Monday June 22. Reservations for stays in 2021 will begin booking on Wednesday, June 24," and apparently that contradicts what is on the WDW website . . . ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I mean, I know this is information overload for everyone including the people at Disney who have to post on websites and send out notifications, but the info on DTA and the WDW site is just so completely different.  I'm just glad we have these boards and other social media sources to get info early each of these mornings so we can find out what people are actually experiencing once a CM picks up the phone (or the park pass system opens).  I don't know about you, but I already have a headache and we haven't even started yet!  I certainly appreciate all of the info you provide - it's SUPER helpful!


But offsite can’t make reservations on Monday right? Offsite isn’t till later or am I completely wrong only onsite booking on Monday??


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

cristen72 said:


> So next month people can call and book packages with tickets and make reservations for parks, but I can’t call and add tickets to my already reserved room for December.
> 
> By the time tickets are able to be added for people like me, they won’t have any park availability.



I may have made a post on a social media swap page and taught a stranger who could not get a refund how to link as friends and family as well as how to reassign tickets in a grocery store parking lot this morning in order to avoid this situation for my August trip. 

...desperate times man


----------



## FatBambi

FWIW, and I'm prepared for either option, but my TA spent a good part of the day trying to find out about if we'd have to pay or not for our move, and she said Disney told her that it would be a no charge move first thing tomorrow morning. Still prepared to pay if I have to, but just to add another drop to the conflicting information bucket.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kelly7adria said:


> Lemme get this straight.....we’re arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m.  During our stay, only 2 parks are open. We’re booked at the CSR, which has been given away to the NBA. If I get moved anywhere, I’ve gotta pay extra?? After already paying 100% for a 25% trip?? Disney has always made things right be. If they boot me AND want me to pay extra....I’m gonna be REAL mad



Well, you will definitely have to change resorts but as to the cost that seems unclear based on the last wording

I gotta believe they will give you at least some option that wouldn't require any extra cost (maybe others that would require extra, but at least one with no extra cost) - otherwise that wouldn't just be bad by Disney Standards but bad by Industry Stamdards


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just praying I get a knowledgeable CM on the phone tomorrow morning because I have QUESTIONS. Not going Karen on anyone I just have a few scenarios I need genuine information on.


----------



## disneyfan150

Will I be able to book an Official Walt Disney World hotel tomorrow with a Disney CM when I call to modify tomorrow?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, you will definitely have to change resorts but as to the cost that seems unclear based on the last wording
> 
> I gotta believe they will give you at least some option that wouldn't require any extra cost (maybe others that would require extra, but at least one with no extra cost) - otherwise that wouldn't just be bad by Disney Standards but bad by Industry Stamdards


My guess is that whatever Recovery Discount is applied towards the new room would either virtually negate price difference or make it minimal. We'll see tomorrow, but like I said if budget is a big concern, I'd call sooner rather than later tomorrow.


----------



## scjm222

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I may have made a post on a social media swap page and taught a stranger who could not get a refund how to link as friends and family as well as how to reassign tickets in a grocery store parking lot this morning in order to avoid this situation for my August trip.
> 
> ...desperate times man


I’m so envious you found a way!! 
I’ve been brainstorming all day and may have checked eBay several times to try and do the same


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> My guess is that whatever Recovery Discount is applied towards the new room would either virtually negate price difference or make it minimal. We'll see tomorrow, but like I said if budget is a big concern, I'd call sooner rather than later tomorrow.


Is there a better number to call?


----------



## disneyfan150

kelly7adria said:


> Lemme get this straight.....we’re arriving 7/11 and leaving 7/15 a.m.  During our stay, only 2 parks are open. We’re booked at the CSR, which has been given away to the NBA. If I get moved anywhere, I’ve gotta pay extra?? After already paying 100% for a 25% trip?? Disney has always made things right be. If they boot me AND want me to pay extra....I’m gonna be REAL mad


I don't know if you read my earlier post, but I am planning a visit to Walt Disney World to dump all of my Disney collection on their door step should they charge me MORE after being kicked out for the NBA.  If you want to do the same, I'll swing by and pick you up.  I am in shock about this situation.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

We might not know this yet but wondering - how many times can we move a "recovery" discount room? Say I rebook one of my reservations for 2021 instead of outright canceling it, can I likely move it to a different 2021 date later if I change my mind and keep the recovery discount? 

There have to be a lot of people with no idea when will be the slower time at work next year.


----------



## disneyfan150

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I may have made a post on a social media swap page and taught a stranger who could not get a refund how to link as friends and family as well as how to reassign tickets in a grocery store parking lot this morning in order to avoid this situation for my August trip.
> 
> ...desperate times man


You go girl!  Good for you!!


----------



## kelly7adria

disneyfan150 said:


> I don't know if you read my earlier post, but I am planning a visit to Walt Disney World to dump all of my Disney collection on their door step should they charge me MORE after being kicked out for the NBA.  If you want to do the same, I'll swing by and pick you up.  I am in shock about this situation.


Lol....I did see your post!! Swing by! I won’t dump my Disney stuff on their lawn, but my dogs might have a few gifts for them


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

scjm222 said:


> I’m so envious you found a way!!
> I’ve been brainstorming all day and may have checked eBay several times to try and do the same



Fingers crossed for you!! I think I lucked out because I needed military tickets and our base has been stingy with refunds, so a lot of people are out $$ right now and stuck with tickets they can't use. 

I won't lie, I'm impressed with myself this weekend. I managed to get both tickets and a new reservation in the middle of a booking halt   (you can't stop my addiction Disney - try as you may). I have spent WAY too many hours on the internet though, and with tomorrow finally being *SOON*, I don't see that getting much better in the near future.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I may have made a post on a social media swap page and taught a stranger who could not get a refund how to link as friends and family as well as how to reassign tickets in a grocery store parking lot this morning in order to avoid this situation for my August trip.
> 
> ...desperate times man



That’s some commitment. Wow.


----------



## pangyal

hereforthechurros said:


> The other day I swear the little arrows to lead to the next page on a resort page were little the beer emoji. Losing it!


I’ve had that with the beer mug emoji as the placeholder icon for something on MDE. It wasn’t your imagination. It was the highlight of my day on the day it happened. I wish I’d screenshotted it, to be honest.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

pangyal said:


> I’ve had that with the beer mug emoji as the placeholder icon for something on MDE. It wasn’t your imagination. It was the highlight of my day on the day it happened. I wish I’d screenshotted it, to be honest.



I, for one, wholeheartedly support a "cocktails near me" feature on MDE. Glad Disney IT is finally reading my Christmas list.


----------



## mshanson3121

So is Disney no longer offering the free upgrades for those people whose original hotel they booked is closed? 

Someone elsewhere shared an email they got tonight that states unless they (customer) chooses to upgrade, their trip will be automatically cancelled.


----------



## disneyfan150

kelly7adria said:


> Lol....I did see your post!! Swing by! I won’t dump my Disney stuff on their lawn, but my dogs might have a few gifts for them


That's even better!


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> So is Disney no longer offering the free upgrades for those people whose original hotel they booked is closed?
> 
> Someone elsewhere shared an email they got tonight that states unless they (customer) chooses to upgrade, their trip will be automatically cancelled.




Been discussing it for the last I don't know how many pages.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Been discussing it for the last I don't know how many pages.



*And still nothing concrete! 





*


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Been discussing it for the last I don't know how many pages.



I do not have time to read previous pages


----------



## Llama mama

Welp....
Tomorrow morning is going to be a challenge. Booking park days on my IPad while calling to find out where they are moving me .
Multitasking at its finest.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Llama mama said:


> Welp....
> Tomorrow morning is going to be a challenge. Booking park days on my IPad while calling to find out where they are moving me .
> Multitasking at its finest.




May the force be with you!


----------



## CaLuCa

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Out of curiosity, have we figured out if Shades of Green is included? It looks like they have not come out and confirmed anything.



I'm going to try.  I've got a July res.  I'll report back..hopefully at 730am!


----------



## Knaedudley

My reservation isn’t till December... I’ll be waiting patiently for you all to post but I’m betting half of you get free moves and half will be told they have to pay, Disney communication at its finest.


----------



## Randy Miller

mshanson3121 said:


> So is Disney no longer offering the free upgrades for those people whose original hotel they booked is closed?
> 
> Someone elsewhere shared an email they got tonight that states unless they (customer) chooses to upgrade, their trip will be automatically cancelled.


I can’t upgrade. I’m at the uogradiest upgrade now. And my “laterals” aren’t open. So what on earth, will they cancel me or invent some super bougie option to squeeze another zillion dollars out of me


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Maybe you get the overwater bungalow at poly?


----------



## Funfire240

I still have not received any emails except an answer to my email to the help center - which didn't provide any answers at all BTW. I'm still worried about the 4 park magic ticket if I can't get into one of the parks and all the email said in a very long way is that a ticket does not guarantee entry to a park due to capacity limits during this time.
And now I find that Sports isn't going to be open in September from what it seams so who knows what is happening!  (we have a room only with the 4 park magic ticket attached to MDE and also have a 1 day and a 1 day complimentary hopper so I don't even know if that will let me do reservations tomorrow since I don't have a package!)
DH told me cancel it all but I just can't bring myself to do that yet and accept we may not go at all this year.  We talked before about moving to Thanksgiving week before all of this even happened and now that doesn't look good.  UGH!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Randy Miller said:


> I can’t upgrade. I’m at the uogradiest upgrade now. And my “laterals” aren’t open. So what on earth, will they cancel me or invent some super bougie option to squeeze another zillion dollars out of me


you get the castle suite.  Only $1,000 more per night!


----------



## hereforthechurros

pangyal said:


> I’ve had that with the beer mug emoji as the placeholder icon for something on MDE. It wasn’t your imagination. It was the highlight of my day on the day it happened. I wish I’d screenshotted it, to be honest.


yes! I tried to capture it but wasn’t fast enough. So random right?!


----------



## Randy Miller

chicagoshannon said:


> you get the castle suite.  Only $1,000 more per night!


And they’d probably want me to call it “pixie dust”


----------



## marx

Spaceguy55 said:


> Has anybody seen any info on modifying a resort stay this week ?
> 
> I have 4 nights at POP starting on the 14th that my silver pass won't cover,
> If I can get a preview day on the 9th or 10th then I wanted to add that stay to my Labor Day weekend that will be covered or sometime in the Fall.
> If not I might go just to ride the Skyliner and hit some restaurants for a couple days and check out early.





CastAStone said:


> Any idea if people with Room Only 2020 ressies looking to move to 2021 will be able to change to a package on the 24th?


The wording on the Disney website was updated this evening mentioning that all 2020 resort reservations can be modified beginning tomorrow.  So, it's no longer only reservations impacted by closures.

Unfortunately, I confirmed with a CM today, that you will need to call to make modifications.


----------



## roth697

What if the Passholder preview link AND Park reservation system go live at the same time?


----------



## Randy Miller

WonderlandisReality said:


> Maybe you get the overwater bungalow at poly?


We could just swim over to the MK.  Make my own “magical” vacation . I might consider it Tho.....the bungalow, not swimming


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Jrb1979 said:


> I take that as they aren't opening on those dates. Just taking new ressie's then.


That has been the question for some of us.  Maybe this can take of the m*** debate!!


andyman8 said:


> Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there _may_ be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.
> 
> To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:
> 
> So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.


If you want to change from 2020 to 2021 due to resort being closed, can you do that tomorrow or do you have to wait until Wed 6/24?


----------



## Hoodie

So this is a weird question. We currently have a split stay - BCV and Pop - in August so both should be open. We are likely canceling the BCV because I booked it for 3 reasons, none of which are valid now, and move offsite (we had offsite stuff planned already so may as well save some $$ and move it to the beginning)

We'd also like to drop a night or two from the Pop reservation. Obviously we would need to call, but would dropping a couple of nights mean a new booking at rack rate or can we just drop the nights? 

I know no one can really answer what will happen NOW, but any idea if it was considered a "new" reservation in the past?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just wanted to say, to everyone impacted/logging on tomorrow:





And to all the CMs answering phones and to all the TAs out there:


----------



## Mit88

What if someone on the 28th wants to book a package for 2021, but they also plan on going in 2022 so they want to get an AP even if there’s no reservations needed in 2022, are they going to be told no, they can only buy single day or multi day tickets that coincide with their reservation in 2021?


----------



## CastAStone

Hoodie said:


> So this is a weird question. We currently have a split stay - BCV and Pop - in August so both should be open. We are likely canceling the BCV because I booked it for 3 reasons, none of which are valid now, and move offsite (we had offsite stuff planned already so may as well save some $$ and move it to the beginning)
> 
> We'd also like to drop a night or two from the Pop reservation. Obviously we would need to call, but would dropping a couple of nights mean a new booking at rack rate or can we just drop the nights?
> 
> I know no one can really answer what will happen NOW, but any idea if it was considered a "new" reservation in the past?


Were you on a discounted rate already for Pop? It would be exceptionally unusual for Disney to change their announced rack rate for a specific day; they don’t work like other hoteliers in that sense.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> What if someone on the 28th wants to book a package for 2021, but they also plan on going in 2022 so they want to get an AP even if there’s no reservations needed in 2022, are they going to be told no, they can only buy single day or multi day tickets that coincide with their reservation in 2021?


----------



## RolloTomasi

So I currently have a reservation at Wilderness Lodge for November. As of right now, WL is not listed as having a reopening date. Is there a chance I will still be able to make park reservations tomorrow without having to switch my hotel reservation? Or is this an “eh, we’ll see” situation?


----------



## JacknSally

RolloTomasi said:


> So I currently have a reservation at Wilderness Lodge for November. As of right now, WL is not listed as having a reopening date. Is there a chance I will still be able to make park reservations tomorrow without having to switch my hotel reservation? Or is this an “eh, we’ll see” situation?



*My understanding is we'll be able to make park reservations tomorrow (assuming you have hotel and tickets already) and adjust the hotels as we need to closer to check-in.*


----------



## CJK

I was busy all weekend, and just couldn't keep up with this thread. Has there been confirmation on how far in the future we can book park reservations tomorrow? I've received no emails from Disney, but have 2 upcoming hotel reservations, and we're annual pass holders. I'm just wondering if we can book for all future hotel stays, or only a couple months in advance?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 502841



Lol.
So on the 28th, you can book packages for 2031 w/tickets, yes?

basically what I’m asking is if they’re going to allow people booking those packages to buy APs, or if they only allow them to buy single/multi day passes that coincide With the hotel reservation they make.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Lol.
> So on the 28th, you can book packages for 2031 w/tickets, yes?
> 
> basically what I’m asking is if they’re going to allow people booking those packages to buy APs, or if they only allow them to buy single/multi day passes that coincide With the hotel reservation they make.


Per the update today you can book on the 24th.


----------



## Mit88

Mit88 said:


> Lol.
> So on the 28th, you can book packages for 2021 w/tickets, yes?
> 
> basically what I’m asking is if they’re going to allow people booking those packages to buy APs, or if they only allow them to buy single/multi day passes that coincide With the hotel reservation they make.


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

pangyal said:


> I’ve had that with the beer mug emoji as the placeholder icon for something on MDE. It wasn’t your imagination. It was the highlight of my day on the day it happened. I wish I’d screenshotted it, to be honest.


I had beer and cigarettes! I did screen grab it because it was too funny.


----------



## karen4546

disneyfan150 said:


> You go girl!  Good for you!!


yep way to go.  AND I bet those DVC bookings are pretty valuable right now


----------



## SleeplessInTO

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I may have made a post on a social media swap page and taught a stranger who could not get a refund how to link as friends and family as well as how to reassign tickets in a grocery store parking lot this morning in order to avoid this situation for my August trip.
> 
> ...desperate times man


This is brilliant. I can rent someone both a DVC reservation and an unused Platinum AP as a package  

(unless I totally misunderstood the meaning of your post!)


----------



## Sandisw

CJK said:


> I was busy all weekend, and just couldn't keep up with this thread. Has there been confirmation on how far in the future we can book park reservations tomorrow? I've received no emails from Disney, but have 2 upcoming hotel reservations, and we're annual pass holders. I'm just wondering if we can book for all future hotel stays, or only a couple months in advance?



Todays info seems to be all dates..


----------



## AmberMV

Good luck tomorrow everyone!  Is there going to be a new "Disney Reservation System Kerfuffle" thread we should be posting our experiences on tomorrow?


----------



## chicagoshannon

So are we thinking that the reservation link will be where the reservation instructions currently are in the MDE drop down menu?


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> So are we thinking that the reservation link will be where the reservation instructions currently are in the MDE drop down menu?



Yes, that is what my friend who went through training said would happen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Good luck to everyone attempting to book/change parks, resorts, whatever tomorrow! Hope all you guys end up with something that makes you happy.

And to anyone who happens to be playing the role of guinea pig and checking in tomorrow, be safe and soak up some Disney air for the rest of us!

Tomorrow is a big day


----------



## karen4546

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I think I lucked out because I needed military tickets and our base has been stingy with refunds, so a lot of people are out $$ right now and stuck with tickets they can't use.
> 
> I won't lie, I'm impressed with myself this weekend. I managed to get both tickets and a new reservation in the middle of a booking halt   (you can't stop my addiction Disney - try as you may). I have spent WAY too many hours on the internet though, and with tomorrow finally being *SOON*, I don't see that getting much better in the near future.


I have two sets of military tix on my account that I can not get activated because our trip was canceled.  AND the military member is active duty (guantanamo bay) as of next week!!!  UNLESS he marries my daughter in the next day or two.  I am hoping I can upgrade to regular tix when we arrive since technically we can make park reservations tomorrow.  The trip where I need to use those tix is not until March.  My September trip is covered.


----------



## hereforthechurros

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I had beer and cigarettes! I did screen grab it because it was too funny.


More proof we aren’t crazy, sweet!


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> So are we thinking that the reservation link will be where the reservation instructions currently are in the MDE drop down menu?


----------



## karen4546

SleeplessInTO said:


> This is brilliant. I can rent someone both a DVC reservation and an unused Platinum AP as a package
> 
> (unless I totally misunderstood the meaning of your post!)



Whoa ! that is some valuable real estate!!!   I have two AP renewal certificates (GOLD) AND DVC that I could let go.  lol


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Marthasor said:


> This is the exact same wording Disney used for all of the rolling cancellations for the past few weeks.  I'm not sure how this is news.  Anyone in an impacted hotel has been asked to call in to cancel or modify.  If they do neither, the reservation auto-cancels within 7 days of the check-in date.


There is a difference.  Rolling cancellations were occurring while parks and all resorts were closed, and they affected all guests.  These cancellations are going to occur while parks and other resorts are open and only affects guests who chose the "wrong" resorts.  The options are apparently the same - either self-cancel or modify or Disney will do it for you.  It is the circumstances of those potential cancellations that is different.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Sending pixie dust to everyone who is going to try to make park reservations or try to change hotels in the morning!!! Here is hoping that we all get what we want!!!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


----------



## BrianR

So this AKL Jambo opening, is that just the umpteen DVC rooms or the whole thing?  I'm going to have to call anyway (CL which isn't happening) but I'm trying to set expectations.


----------



## JacknSally

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?



*If we're thinking this all starts at 7am ET, I'll be surprised if the site is functional past 7:05am.*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


7AM. 7:02AM If we get really lucky.


----------



## karen4546

Sandisw said:


> Todays info seems to be all dates..



my "renewal certificate" expire December and so I can book my parks for as many stays that I have-BOOM !   lol I only have  DVC points to play with and can only borrow half so I am pretty limited


----------



## disneyfan150

AmberMV said:


> Good luck tomorrow everyone!  Is there going to be a new "Disney Reservation System Kerfuffle" thread we should be posting our experiences on tomorrow?


But if we post on this thread, we might get to 2000 pages by noon!


----------



## karen4546

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


12:01 am


----------



## Leigh L

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


6:56 a.m!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

karen4546 said:


> Whoa ! that is some valuable real estate!!!   I have two AP renewal certificates (GOLD) AND DVC that I could let go.  lol


I’m glad I’m not alone! Even my Disney obsessed friends thought we were crazy when we bought 4 adult Platinum APs and 2 child Platinum APs “for future use”


----------



## karen4546

SleeplessInTO said:


> This is brilliant. I can rent someone both a DVC reservation and an unused Platinum AP as a package
> 
> (unless I totally misunderstood the meaning of your post!)



Yes!  let the bidding begin.  Hey, I am all for this.  You could get upwards of $50/point including the AP


----------



## JPM4




----------



## RolloTomasi

JacknSally said:


> *My understanding is we'll be able to make park reservations tomorrow (assuming you have hotel and tickets already) and adjust the hotels as we need to closer to check-in.*


Okay, that's what I'm hoping. I have an AP so I'm set ticket-wise. I just really didn't want to change my resort immediately in case mine isn't open yet in five months (especially since I'm crossing my fingers WL will be open by then). Jeez, what a mess.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Hoodie said:


> So this is a weird question. We currently have a split stay - BCV and Pop - in August so both should be open. We are likely canceling the BCV because I booked it for 3 reasons, none of which are valid now, and move offsite (we had offsite stuff planned already so may as well save some $$ and move it to the beginning)
> 
> We'd also like to drop a night or two from the Pop reservation. Obviously we would need to call, but would dropping a couple of nights mean a new booking at rack rate or can we just drop the nights?
> 
> I know no one can really answer what will happen NOW, but any idea if it was considered a "new" reservation in the past?


I've dropped nights many times. The best way to avoid problems and keep any discount is to go ahead and check in and pay, then check out early...sometimes I just tell them at the front desk as I check in and they only have charged me for the nights I want and still at the discount rate. They have always kept my nights at the discount rate and refunded the nights not used. Not sure if that will happen now but they definitely will not drop nights and still give you a discount over the phone on an expired discount.
Also if you check out early you need to go to the front desk before 11 am and let them know the room is empty and they will close it out.


----------



## wareagle57

Any APs get a second e-mail about the preview date yet? I can't imagine they will try and do that the same day as what is sure to be a disaster tomorrow, but I feel I should set my alarm just in case.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Basic understanding of the AP 3 day cap is that onsite park reservations count towards that, right? 

We have an on site stay in October but since we're only an hour away, I don't want to tie up all our days in that trip and not be able to use our passes until then.


----------



## Ariel 1715

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


If it opens at 7, I am betting 7:02


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *If we're thinking this all starts at 7am ET, I'll be surprised if the site is functional past 7:05am.*



I am fully expecting it to not start on time and tons of people start freaking out thinking their is something wrong with their account


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Aimeedyan said:


> Basic understanding of the AP 3 day cap is that onsite park reservations count towards that, right?
> 
> We have an on site stay in October but since we're only an hour away, I don't want to tie up all our days in that trip and not be able to use our passes until then.


I interpreted it as you could have your onsite stay plus 3 days as an AP. But we won’t know until Wednesday I guess? It does seem unfair to make your AP basically unusable before your onsite stay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SleeplessInTO said:


> I interpreted it as you could have your onsite stay plus 3 days as an AP. But we won’t know until Wednesday I guess? It does seem unfair to make your AP basically unusable before your onsite stay.



Yeah, it should be 3 plus your hotel stay - though also seems like there is a limit to resort stay bookings of max 14 days, so maybe it is max 14 total including any resort stays and your 3 AP days


No I feel like that other scene from Clue: 1 plus 1 plus 2 plus 1


----------



## kylenne

wareagle57 said:


> Any APs get a second e-mail about the preview date yet? I can't imagine they will try and do that the same day as what is sure to be a disaster tomorrow, but I feel I should set my alarm just in case.



I think I've gotten 1 AP email ever. Probably best to check the Passholder Benefits section on the website while signed in, I hear that links will show up that way.


----------



## JPM4

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it should be 3 plus your hotel stay - though also seems like there is a limit to resort stay bookings of max 14 days, so maybe it is max 14 total including any resort stays and your 3 AP days
> 
> 
> No I feel like that other scene from Clue: 1 plus 1 plus 2 plus 1


And monkeys brains though popular in Cantonese cuisine are not often to be found in Washington DC.


----------



## Bjn10

Me trying to figure out if Disney will move my reservation for no cost change or if I have to pay the difference


----------



## Sandisw

Bjn10 said:


> Me trying to figure out if Disney will move my reservation for no cost change or if I have to pay the difference View attachment 502847



Good news...tomorrow you will know!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

JacknSally said:


> *My understanding is we'll be able to make park reservations tomorrow (assuming you have hotel and tickets already) and adjust the hotels as we need to closer to check-in.*


I'm booking for my full two weeks and making them confront me when/if the time comes.  Until I get some direct, individualized communication, I'm gonna remain blissfully ignorant.  I have a back-up reservation at UO, but I'm not canceling until I know what Disney's best offer is.  Hopefully I can at least snag a future discount.  This is my third round of playing chicken and I lost the first two.  This time I'm holding out.


----------



## Spaceguy55

wareagle57 said:


> Any APs get a second e-mail about the preview date yet? I can't imagine they will try and do that the same day as what is sure to be a disaster tomorrow, but I feel I should set my alarm just in case.


If it makes anybody feel better the link I posted for the event registration that worked for Toy Story and Pandora preview is not in MDE ..It's connected to a different site "Disney Guest Services" so could still go out "*WHEN*"... MDE crashes


----------



## npatellye

Aimeedyan said:


> Basic understanding of the AP 3 day cap is that onsite park reservations count towards that, right?
> 
> We have an on site stay in October but since we're only an hour away, I don't want to tie up all our days in that trip and not be able to use our passes until then.


Yikes, I sure hope not! We have a 9 night stay in August (and another 5 night stay in May) plus APs and I would find it odd if they would cap APs with onsite stays at 3 days instead of length of stay.


----------



## kverdon

It will be interesting tomorrow to see if it lets me book the 3 WL days from our trip in Dec.....


----------



## JacknSally

*So, this will probably not be comforting to anyone at all   but it looks like the TA's know as much as we do at this point. Just got this in an email from my Dreams Unlimited agent...

"LOL this weekend is a comedy routine, one that we don’t really find funny!  This is crazy – we sat through a 1.5 hour training on Saturday explaining all of these changes, the biggest being ALL reservations were going to moved to DVC villas/cabins, and now tonight they release opening dates for other resorts!  We honestly have no idea what they will tell us tomorrow when we call in to confirm travel."

Friday/Saturday she told us that tomorrow, our 12/1 POFQ stay would be moved to a DVC resort. I emailed her after today's updates to confirm that we now don't actually have to move our POFQ to a DVC resort tomorrow like we thought we did yesterday. Basically at this point neither of us has any idea what might be happening with the December booking, so we'll see what Disney tells her when she calls tomorrow and we'll go from there.  As long as I'm not forced to modify my POFQ reservation tomorrow (especially at my cost), I'll wait literally as long as possible to address it.

Also, as far as they know right now, the pay-in-full date reverts back to 30-days out after September 30, 2020. But according to Disney's update today, if POFQ isn't open for our 12/1 check-in, we'll have to modify no later than 11/24 (7 days prior) or they'll cancel us automatically... even though I have to be fully paid by 10/31.  Clear as mud!

I feel SO bad for everyone involved in this right now.*


----------



## jbreen2010

So frustrating that I arrive in 30 days and found out today CBR is not going to be open and I have to call in tomorrow like I’m trying to win tickets to a concert on the radio. I wish they at least staggered this system so I don’t have to compete tomorrow with our trip so soon....fingers crossed they have hundreds of CMs working that reservations line at 7am...I’ll be at my computer with coffee in hand!


----------



## Sandisw

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm booking for my full two weeks and making them confront me when/if the time comes.  Until I get some direct, individualized communication, I'm gonna remain blissfully ignorant.  I have a back-up reservation at UO, but I'm not canceling until I know what Disney's best offer is.  Hopefully I can at least snag a future discount.  This is my third round of playing chicken and I lost the first two.  This time I'm holding out.



Just an FYI...The newest update from Disney on the website states you must call if you have a trip scheduled at a closed resort, If you don’t, they will cancel within 7 days of the trip..I assume after.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Gonna try asking again - does anyone know if UT room only reservations count as TA controlled? Because I'm gonna try to call in to modify my reservation tomorrow, and I don't know if they're going to let me. Booking through UT is kinda like booking through Expedia, I don't have an agent.
Sooo frustrating.


----------



## HikingFam

Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Wish me luck, I'll be trying to book first full week open AND Thanksgiving week park reservations in the morning. I've already bribed my 18yo DS to wake up stupid early with me, so hopefully he can work on Thanksgiving while I work on July 18 trip, all while on hold with reservations to confirm where they're putting me (was told we were staying at GF, not moving, but everyone says that can't be right). Should be fun. Let's hope Stitch is getting plenty of sleep tonight, because I think we'll be seeing lots of him tomorrow.


----------



## Makmak

Duplicate


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a betting pool for what time the website crashes?


I don’t think it will crash I think it just won’t work as advertised. There will be loopholes waiting to be found and people who should be able to reserve who can’t.


----------



## npatellye

HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.


We never use a crowd calendar and just juggle our FPs around ADRs (which we also don’t usually have a ton of with very young children who have done all character meals multiple times). I’m kind of loving this more laid back, less planned idea. I’m just hoping it all works!


----------



## CastAStone

Ninjagrrl said:


> Gonna try asking again - does anyone know if UT room only reservations count as TA controlled? Because I'm gonna try to call in to modify my reservation tomorrow, and I don't know if they're going to let me. Booking through UT is kinda like booking through Expedia, I don't have an agent.
> Sooo frustrating.


UT is a travel agency. So probably.


----------



## Sandisw

Ninjagrrl said:


> Gonna try asking again - does anyone know if UT room only reservations count as TA controlled? Because I'm gonna try to call in to modify my reservation tomorrow, and I don't know if they're going to let me. Booking through UT is kinda like booking through Expedia, I don't have an agent.
> Sooo frustrating.



I know when you get tickets through UT, you have to deal with them and not Disney.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.


I’m staying at BCV so picking the park closest to me for departure day (Epcot) so I can walk back and not stress about missing the Tragical Express. Will probably do a mix of MK and DHS for the rest, with one AK. I’m guessing AK and Epcot won’t be as popular as the other two so if they allow changes later on, I’m more likely to be able to drop an MK day and pick up AK instead of the other way around. But if not, at least I get each park at least once.

That’s the only strategy I’ve been able to come up with. Hopefully my dates aren’t popular so it won’t matter much (first week of Sep).


----------



## jenjersnap

DGsAtBLT said:


> Good luck to everyone attempting to book/change parks, resorts, whatever tomorrow! Hope all you guys end up with something that makes you happy.
> 
> And to anyone who happens to be playing the role of guinea pig and checking in tomorrow, be safe and *soak up some Disney air for the rest of us!*
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day



From the comfort of your socially distanced balcony or patio! 

I was so focused on the clusterfumble of the park reservations that I forgot the DVC resorts are opening. Can’t wait to hear all about it!


----------



## skeeter31

npatellye said:


> Yikes, I sure hope not! We have a 9 night stay in August (and another 5 night stay in May) plus APs and I would find it odd if they would cap APs with onsite stays at 3 days instead of length of stay.


That’s not what they were saying. APs are capped at 3 park reservations at a time. However, if there is a resort reservation, APs can book up to 14 park reservations in a row. So your trip is fine. What the OP was stating is they have a trip coming up in the future and are wondering if the park reservations for that trip would count toward their 3 reservation cap in case they wanted to do a day trip earlier than their scheduled trip since they’re locals.


----------



## 2kidsForMe

Ninjagrrl said:


> Gonna try asking again - does anyone know if UT room only reservations count as TA controlled? Because I'm gonna try to call in to modify my reservation tomorrow, and I don't know if they're going to let me. Booking through UT is kinda like booking through Expedia, I don't have an agent.
> Sooo frustrating.



Same here. My 7/17 POFQ reservation and park hopper tickets were booked through UT. I really hope I can get answers through Disney directly (nothing wrong with UT customer service, it's great actually).


----------



## Brianstl

7 night stay. I’m picking Epcot arrival day because it is opened the the latest, 2 days at MK and DHS, day at AK, and tomorrow I will decide on if we will do another day at AK or EPCOT.  I am leaning towards EPCOT right now.


----------



## jenjersnap

Grabbing DHS anywhere I can during stays at BCV and BWV and MK the second half when we are at Poly. Filling in AK and Epcot in between. Man, I hope it works! 



HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Brianstl said:


> 7 night stay. I’m picking Epcot arrival day because it is opened the the latest, 2 days at MK and DHS, day at AK, and tomorrow I will decide on if will do another day at AK or EPCOT.  I am leaning towards EPCOT right now.


That's what I'd lean toward as well


----------



## Dsny4fun

I book my 11/29 vacation at 499 days for POFQ and now you'll just cancel me if I don't find another hotel instead of you finding one for me???  Great customer service..oh wait...you have no customer service anymore.  If my vacation gets cancelled because of this...it will be a very long time before I ever come back.


----------



## johnnyr




----------



## TheMaxRebo

HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.



I think MK and DHS are going to be the hardest to get so like hard to get FPs I would book those first, starting with the last day of my trip and work backwards


----------



## kverdon

Does anyone know if checkout day will count as a resort day? It always has in the past.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Llama mama said:


> Welp....
> Tomorrow morning is going to be a challenge. Booking park days on my IPad while calling to find out where they are moving me .
> Multitasking at its finest.


right there with you!  Good Luck!!!!


----------



## JacknSally

Dsny4fun said:


> I book my 11/29 vacation at 499 days for POFQ and now you'll just cancel me if I don't find another hotel instead of you finding one for me???  Great customer service..oh wait...you have no customer service anymore.  If my vacation gets cancelled because of this...it will be a very long time before I ever come back.



*My understanding was they'll only cancel you if POFQ is still closed for your dates and you don't modify to another resort before 7 days out (so 11/22 in your case)... that could be wrong, though!*


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Wishing you all good luck tomorrow. Pack your patience ,God knows you are gonna need them, and of course multiple adult beverages of your choice.


----------



## Sandisw

HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.



Yes...we have our top choice and if it is there, we will take it...if not, we will choose something else,


----------



## firefly_ris

Good luck to all those with reservations tomorrow, this sounds like it's gonna be crazy town. I'm sure when I log on tomorrow I'll already be 40 pages behind...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Randy Miller said:


> I can’t upgrade. I’m at the uogradiest upgrade now. And my “laterals” aren’t open. So what on earth, will they cancel me or invent some super bougie option to squeeze another zillion dollars out of me


10 Points for finding a way to use the word "bougie" here!


----------



## skeeter31

kverdon said:


> Does anyone know if checkout day will count as a resort day? It always has in the past.


As long as you have tickets that cover that day, you’ll be able to book it.


----------



## Jroceagles

Anyone know what time tomorrow


----------



## hereforthechurros

Between keeping up here and research and all the changes, I have never been so sick of Disney everything. Hope tomorrow is smooth and what’s done is done so I can walk away for a little bit


----------



## JacknSally

Jroceagles said:


> Anyone know what time tomorrow



*We legitimately don't!     

We're assuming 7am eastern. *


----------



## Jennasis

I have never, ever been so happy to not have a trip planned.  Our idea for September 2021 has turned into December 2021 to try to get past all this insanity.  That means we will book our DVC in January.  Hope things look brighter by then.

And best of luck to everyone planning to crash to Disney server tomorrow.  There be some sleepless nights ahead for those IT guys.


----------



## kverdon

Bibbobboo2u said:


> 10 Points for finding a way to use the word "bougie" here!
> Bougie WDWorldie just ate your park reservation.


----------



## brockash

andyman8 said:


> Yeah. Mod/Value guests, if you have a particular price point in mind, you'll want to be on the phone with DRC tomorrow morning to move your stay. My understanding is there _may_ be some sort of recovery discount -- at least if you were booked under an expired discount -- but it may not be large and there are no guarantees.
> 
> To clear up some confusion regarding 2021, here's the official update from the WDW website:
> 
> So it _appears_ affected reservation holders will also have first dibs on 2021 bookings.


Sooo...ur saying it's ur understanding Disney will not offer to complimentary move impacted guests and instead will only allow them to cancel or pay the difference???


----------



## kverdon

skeeter31 said:


> As long as you have tickets that cover that day, you’ll be able to book it.


AP so we should be good. Thanks.


----------



## MMSM

Please help me.  I rescheduled to rent DVC Bay Lake Tower for March 2021. I rented these points. I have a reservation. I have two day park hopper plus that are extended to September 2021.  We want to book three additional days at beach club. Do I have to call tomorrow to book park reservations? Am I able to call to book my room at beach club tomorrow?  I am so sorry I am just so confused.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MMSM said:


> Please help me.  I rescheduled to rent DVC Bay Lake Tower for March 2021. I rented these points. I have a reservation. I have two day park hopper plus that are extended to September 2021.  We want to book three additional days at beach club. Do I have to call tomorrow to book park reservations? Am I able to call to book my room at beach club tomorrow?  I am so sorry I am just so confused.



Resort booking for 2021 opens on Wednesday.


----------



## MMSM

SaintsManiac said:


> Resort booking for 2021 opens on Wednesday.


Ok but do I have to call tomorrow for park reservations already?


----------



## JM23457

Sandisw said:


> Yes, that is what my friend who went through training said would happen.


Where is that on MDE? I looked and couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MMSM said:


> Ok but do I have to call tomorrow for park reservations already?



You can make them online if you have tickets linked. You don’t need to call.


----------



## MMSM

MMSM said:


> Ok but do I have to call tomorrow for park reservations already?


And are the reservation for rooms  for 2021 on the phone only or avail through Disney website?


----------



## SaintsManiac

MMSM said:


> And are the reservation for rooms  for 2021 on the phone only or avail through Disney website?



Should be online.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So just to confirm, we don't actually know the direct link for the park reservation system yet, right? 

I'm setting up my work station for tomorrow morning


----------



## MMSM

SaintsManiac said:


> You can make them online if you have tickets linked. You don’t need to call.


Thank you. Am I at a Disadvantage to wait? I have no idea what I want to do in March yet


----------



## SaintsManiac

JM23457 said:


> Where is that on MDE? I looked and couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MMSM said:


> Thank you. Am I at a Disadvantage to wait? I have no idea what I want to do in March yet



Should be fine. Up to you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So just to confirm, we don't actually know the direct link for the park reservation system yet, right?
> 
> I'm setting up my work station for tomorrow morning



It‘s in MDE. I posted a picture below.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

RolloTomasi said:


> Okay, that's what I'm hoping. I have an AP so I'm set ticket-wise. I just really didn't want to change my resort immediately in case mine isn't open yet in five months (especially since I'm crossing my fingers WL will be open by then). Jeez, what a mess.


My main concern about waiting is that our current resort will remain closed and that other resort choices will be very limited by the time we need to decide.  Ughhh...decisions, decisions.....


----------



## FatBambi

Is it crazy to set your alarm every hour just in case it opens early? Asking for a friend...


----------



## JM23457

FatBambi said:


> Is it crazy to set your alarm every hour just in case it opens early? Asking for a friend...


No.


----------



## SaintsManiac

FatBambi said:


> Is it crazy to set your alarm every hour just in case it opens early? Asking for a friend...



If I was going opening week I would.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

FatBambi said:


> Is it crazy to set your alarm every hour just in case it opens early? Asking for a friend...


Not at all ... I may or may not have already started trying


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 502859


*
You are cracking me up with your preparedness! You're so quick with this screenshot *


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *You are cracking me up with your preparedness! You're so quick with this screenshot *



I’ve lost count how many times I posted it.

Just here to help!


----------



## FatBambi

SleeplessInTO said:


> Not at all ... I may or may not have already started trying


Oh I'm starting as soon as it hits midnight eastern time. Luckily I'm mountain time so that's still fairly early for me.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

We need a phone tree alert system


----------



## kylenne

HikingFam said:


> Is everyone just planning to randomly try to grab parks?  Without a crowd calendar or ADRs, how am I supposed to decide what park I want on which day?  I guess it doesn't matter, as long as I get at least a day at each.



That's what I'm doing for next May's trip. I literally don't care when I'm gonna end up modifying everything anyway.

For Sept I'm looking at starting and ending at MK since that is my closest park at Poly. I'll sprinkle in the other parks as I can. Hoping by then park hours are a little longer so I can at least see Pandora at night.


----------



## focusondisney

SaintsManiac said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...tes-on-dining-transportation-hotels-and-more/
> 
> *In-Park Dining Reservations*
> At this time, dining reservations are not available. Reservations will resume at a later date.
> 
> When in-park dining initially becomes available, you’ll need valid park admission, a reservation for park entry and a dining reservation to dine at an in-park, table-service restaurant. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park.




I don’t take this to necessarily mean you need to make the park reservation first. I think it is just to explain you need both a park reservation & an ADR.  That you won’t get into the park just because you have an ADR.  It says you’ll need those things to dine in the park. It doesn’t necessarily say in what order you have to make the reservations.


----------



## constanze

FatBambi said:


> Oh I'm starting as soon as it hits midnight eastern time. Luckily I'm mountain time so that's still fairly early for me.


Me and you both—- I’m MST as well— and my reservation is July 19th/— it’s a nail biter!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

hereforthechurros said:


> Between keeping up here and research and all the changes, *I have never been so sick of Disney everything. *Hope tomorrow is smooth and what’s done is done so I can walk away for a little bit


Exactly! I had my moment just a little while ago.  Thought to myself while waiting to speak with CM "Why am I doing this????  Vacation should not be this stressful.  Aughhhh"  
Sounds like a great PR campaign for Universal:  "Sick of Disney - we have the cure for you!"


----------



## Sandisw

JM23457 said:


> Where is that on MDE? I looked and couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

I am taking the AP refund and won't be going to the parks until things are back to "normal".

For everyone attempting to make park reservations tomorrow, may the force be with you.


----------



## Bjn10

Godspeed to all


----------



## FatBambi

constanze said:


> Me and you both—- I’m MST as well— and my reservation is July 19th/— it’s a nail biter!


We're the 25th! May the force be with you!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

brockash said:


> Sooo...ur saying it's ur understanding Disney will not offer to complimentary move impacted guests and instead will only allow them to cancel or pay the difference???


According to CM I just spoke with, that is correct.  When I asked if it would be rack room rates, she said as far as she knows it will BUT that they are not told about discounts until the day an offer begins so she would not know until tomorrow morning if they are going to offer anything to guests whose resorts do not have with an opening date yet. I guess we will see....


----------



## SaintsManiac

focusondisney said:


> I don’t take this to necessarily mean you need to make the park reservation first. I think it is just to explain you need both a park reservation & an ADR.  That you won’t get into the park just because you have an ADR.  It says you’ll need those things to dine in the park. It doesn’t necessarily say in what order you have to make the reservations.



Well since Disney has been silent about ADRs I think it’s pointless to worry about it at this time. But everyone is interpreting the communication how they want to right now.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So how likely do we think it is that this will be a midnight release instead of ~7AM?

Oh Disney. You and your guessing games.


----------



## Katrina Y

constanze said:


> Me and you both—- I’m MST as well— and my reservation is July 19th/— it’s a nail biter!


I am July 11th. Butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Good luck everyone.  Post updates tomorrow please!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how likely do we think it is that this will be a midnight release instead of ~7AM?
> 
> Oh Disney. You and your guessing games.


well since we are only 56 minutes away.......


----------



## constanze

Katrina Y said:


> I am July 11th. Butterflies in my stomach.


I know! Right?! I realize there are much bigger issues in the world...but seriously...I have huge butterflies right now...I just have to stay positive and believe this is all going to work out--we will all get our park reservations of choice and a room we are happy with...


----------



## Bjn10

What makes me nervous is that the algorithm won’t spit out the right number of slots like we know there not releasing all the spots to resort guest or AP holders


----------



## Bjn10

Bibbobboo2u said:


> well since we are only 56 minutes away.......


----------



## csmith1004

DH works 3rd shift so he has instructions to check MDE every 15-20 min tonight and call me the moment he sees something!


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So how likely do we think it is that this will be a midnight release instead of ~7AM?
> 
> Oh Disney. You and your guessing games.


Yo, that's 10:00 my time so that would be so nice. Not holding my breath, but I wouldn't complain about not having to wake up before 5am


----------



## jenjersnap

I am mountain time too! We can cover the post-midnight hours between us but we need the phone tree to wake our tired selves at 5 am our time with a GO or NOPE. 



constanze said:


> Me and you both—- I’m MST as well— and my reservation is July 19th/— it’s a nail biter!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

My husband is so not going to like my series of alarms tonight... he already had to deal with me dragging him to the whole grocery store parking lot MDE experience today   

Our Disney spouses definitely deserve a few drinks around the world after all this


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Sandisw said:


> Just an FYI...The newest update from Disney on the website states you must call if you have a trip scheduled at a closed resort, If you don’t, they will cancel within 7 days of the trip..I assume after.


I get it, I'm just so tired of the lack of communication, and what they have sent has been so difficult to comprehend.  I have nothing to lose at this point...I have a back up reservation to cover the potentially canceled portion, and I will cancel all but 3 days of park reservations tied to that reservation before they cancel me. I'm sure at some point I will receive some sort of e-mail, but for now, the only thing readily apparent with that reservation is that the online check-in has been completed, and my magic bands are en route.  Until then,  I'm going to treat this as if I'm someone who doesn't know diddly....no message boards, no reason to search out hidden info buried in their website, no lengthy history attending...and see what happens.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My husband is so not going to like my series of alarms tonight... he already had to deal with me dragging him to the whole grocery store parking lot MDE experience today
> 
> Our Disney spouses definitely deserve a few drinks around the world after all this


On the other hand, I asked my husband today if he has any preference of what parks we do and when and he said "do whatever you always do, it always works out".  He has no idea what he has just unleashed!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The fact that we have to wait to make ADRs until after the window for Park reservations has opened makes me think that you will not be able to obtain a reservation for a restaurant until you have a Park reservation. This would make the most sense, wouldn't it?!


I would believe that because it’s what they originally said.

I question it because they made everyone with a reservation book manually, and verified reservations, for pre-opening ADRs and they now have warnings all over dining info that an ADR won’t guarantee you park entry.


----------



## woody337

So, we are booked at Movies starting July 18th. Will I have to initiate the resort move or will Disney do that for me automatically?


----------



## Sandisw

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I get it, I'm just so tired of the lack of communication, and what they have sent has been so difficult to comprehend.  I have nothing to lose at this point...I have a back up reservation to cover the potentially canceled portion, and I will cancel all but 3 days of park reservations tied to that reservation before they cancel me. I'm sure at some point I will receive some sort of e-mail, but for now, the only thing readily apparent with that reservation is that the online check-in has been completed, and my magic bands are en route.  Until then,  I'm going to treat this as if I'm someone who doesn't know diddly....no message boards, no reason to search out hidden info buried in their website, no lengthy history attending...and see what happens.



I agree it has not been handled well and you have a back up plan so all is good!


----------



## FatBambi

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My husband is so not going to like my series of alarms tonight... he already had to deal with me dragging him to the whole grocery store parking lot MDE experience today
> 
> Our Disney spouses definitely deserve a few drinks around the world after all this


This is mine's first trip and I keep trying to explain to him that it's not usually this bad or stressful.


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> So, we are booked at Movies. Will I have to initiate the resort move or will Disney do that for me automatically?



From what is posted, you have to call. If you don’t, it says it will get canceled Within 7 days of check in.


----------



## Sandisw

gottalovepluto said:


> I would believe that because it’s what they originally said.
> 
> I question it because they made everyone with a reservation book manually, and verified reservations, for pre-opening ADRs and they now have warnings all over dining info that an ADR won’t guarantee you park entry.



I think the reason we had to call for those pre park is that they didn’t want to turn on the system yet....that is what the CM from MS told me when I called.


----------



## woody337

Sandisw said:


> From what is posted, you have to call. If you don’t, it says it will get canceled Within 7 days of check in.


That’s horrible customer service


----------



## jjk0125

Can we use the MDE app to make the Park reservations? Or have to use web browser through Disney site?


----------



## AmberMV

FatBambi said:


> This is mine's first trip and I keep trying to explain to him that it's not usually this bad or stressful.


My hub is from California so last year was the first time he's ever been to WDW.  I did all the planning, FPs, ADRs, did all the packing and literally all he had to do was show up and stand in the line I told him to.  He had a great time (minus the fact we had 11 month old twins with us in a very hot April last year!)  I have not involved him in any of the anxiety and stress of this year's madness.  I stay calm on the outside and _slightly _exploding on the inside so that I don't freak him out enough to want to cancel our APs lol.


----------



## Sandisw

woody337 said:


> That’s horrible customer service



I am going to assume they will dump a mass email to everyone with reservations that you have to call.

Since this was just posted tonight, it is possible that is coming next.  If they don’t, than that will be really bad.


----------



## FatBambi

jjk0125 said:


> Can we use the MDE app to make the Park reservations? Or have to use web browser through Disney site?


I have heard web browser.


----------



## Sandisw

jjk0125 said:


> Can we use the MDE app to make the Park reservations? Or have to use web browser through Disney site?


 
Web browser.


----------



## Raggou

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/
Making a thread that everyone can look at. I will be up all night. I will be the reservation canary.

Top post will indicate when status is live.


----------



## CastAStone

Bibbobboo2u said:


> My main concern about waiting is that our current resort will remain closed and that other resort choices will be very limited by the time we need to decide.  Ughhh...decisions, decisions.....


You almost certainly will be able to switch resorts later without losing your reservations. 


woody337 said:


> That’s horrible customer service


Correct.


----------



## jenjersnap

Thanks! Thread watch engaged.



Raggou said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/
> Making a thread that everyone can look at. I will be up all night. I will be the reservation canary.
> 
> Top post will indicate when status is live.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Raggou said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/
> Making a thread that everyone can look at. I will be up all night. I will be the reservation canary.
> 
> Top post will indicate when status is live.



Thank you. I am not setting an alarm and I am scared of being 50 pages behind when I finally roll out of bed!


----------



## Ryan King

Some troll in IT is probably reading the boards, will release the feature at 7pm after enjoying over 100 pages of new posts of Dis fans losing their minds.

Found a photo of their lead IT engineer on LinkedIn.


----------



## Farro

Good luck tomorrow everyone!!!

EYE OF THE TIGER!!!

DON'T STOP BELIEVIN'!!

JESSIE'S GIRL!!! (what?)


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

woody337 said:


> That’s horrible customer service


It's like the crew from 50's Prime Time Cafe was moved over to the Communications Department and told to unleash their shtick on the us! You HAD a hotel room....psych!  You didn't eat your vegetables....no ADR for you!  Cousin Mickey can't visit right now....he's sanitizing Minnie's bows!


----------



## SaintsManiac

This reminds me of the Minnie’s Holiday Dine watch thread. THUNDERCATS GOOOOO


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> My hub is from California so last year was the first time he's ever been to WDW.  I did all the planning, FPs, ADRs, did all the packing and literally all he had to do was show up and stand in the line I told him to.  He had a great time (minus the fact we had 11 month old twins with us in a very hot April last year!)  I have not involved him in any of the anxiety and stress of this year's madness.  *I stay calm on the outside and slightly exploding on the inside so that I don't freak him out enough to want to cancel our APs lol*.


As a Californian I completely get this. Most Californians I know once you get like 10% into planning a WDW trip for them get like “what the $!&?!!!! Let’s just go to Disneyland”. But seriously- say 180 days for ADRs and jaws drop. 60 days for FP and you darn well better be up at 4am and their mind is blown at why anyone would do that


----------



## CastAStone

*REMEMBER*:

You MUST *have your tickets linked to your account* in MDE
You MUST *have a hotel reservation* at a Disney hotel or one of the participating off site hotels
You MUST *use a browser* - The Disney World App will not allow you to book Theme Park reservations!
Hollywood Studios will almost certainly sell out first for most dates - *book DHS first!*
*GOOD LUCK ALL! *


----------



## Mit88

I’m hearing you’ll have to watch a 30 minute video with Sven introducing the guests to Disney Park Pass before you can start making reservations.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

This is so stressful and it hasn't even started yet 

THE ANTICIPATION!


----------



## Lilias

I'm so invested in watching all of this unfold and I can't even participate because I only have a hotel reservation and no tickets xD


----------



## nkosiek

So, in my MDE "Tickets" I have an AP that has been extended until November. If I look at my AP page details, it says it expires on 7/11. Who wants to bet that when I try to reserve for 7/12 it tells me it's not valid anymore?


----------



## Bjn10

17 mins until nothing then I’ll attempt to sleep but my Disney mind tells me they do something dumb and open it at like 3:23 am


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> So, in my MDE "Tickets" I have an AP that has been extended until November. If I look at my AP page details, it says it expires on 7/11. Who wants to bet that when I try to reserve for 7/12 it tells me it's not valid anymore?


You could be me that it wasn't extended at all yet and the monthly payment line isn't open on the weekends...


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> As a Californian I completely get this. Most Californians I know once you get like 10% into planning a WDW trip for them get like “what the $!&?!!!! Let’s just go to Disneyland”. But seriously- say 180 days for ADRs and jaws drop. 60 days for FP and you darn well better be up at 4am and their mind is blown at why anyone would do that


Omg this was me! I attempted to go either in 2018 or 2019...didn't actually make it until 2020 lol. Planning was too intense and scared me haha


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Bjn10 said:


> 17 mins until nothing then I’ll attempt to sleep but my Disney mind tells me they do something dumb and open it at like 3:23 am



I'm checking at midnight and then I have alarms for 1, 230, 330, 430, 530, and 630. It's going to be a fun night.

& I thought the heat was going to be the most irritating part of visiting in July this year


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> As a Californian I completely get this. Most Californians I know once you get like 10% into planning a WDW trip for them get like “what the $!&?!!!! Let’s just go to Disneyland”. But seriously- say 180 days for ADRs and jaws drop. 60 days for FP and you darn well better be up at 4am and their mind is blown at why anyone would do that


We went to Animal Kingdom in Feb this year and I couldn't get a FP for FoP before we got there but I refreshed the app all day and finally got a FP for him.  He told me he was talking to someone in the line and they asked how come he didn't to wait 3 hours in line like they did and he replied "i dunno my wife does stuff on the phone and tells me where to go" lmao.  It's his favorite ride of all time.  But yeah he is not a planner at all so I do it.  As long as he never asks how much things I do cost we're all good


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> You could be me that it wasn't extended at all yet and the monthly payment line isn't open on the weekends...


Ouch. Are you going down when everything opens up? We are booked BLT from 7/9-7/18. Then I will happily let it expire. If they screw this up tomorrow, I want a refund, I don't care that I'll cancel the DVC stay and lose points to holding.


----------



## Mit88

DHS will probably only allow between 15-22k reservations per day, so that should absolutely book up quickly. If its closer to 15k which would be around 20%, and you have a reservation beyond mid August, I would guess that more slots will become available down the line since I’m guessing the capacity limit will rise a few thousand starting about a month after the reopening. So inevitably, they’d allow for more reservation slots to open up the further we get from mid August


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> Ouch. Are you going down when everything opens up? We are booked BLT from 7/9-7/18. Then I will happily let it expire. If they screw this up tomorrow, I want a refund, I don't care that I'll cancel the DVC stay and lose points to holding.


My next trip isn't until November. I also have another stay in January and my pass expires in the middle of that stay. They could extend me 5 days I would be happy lol.


----------



## happydisfamilyof4

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Exactly! I had my moment just a little while ago. Thought to myself while waiting to speak with CM "Why am I doing this???? Vacation should not be this stressful. Aughhhh"
> Sounds like a great PR campaign for Universal: "Sick of Disney - we have the cure for you!


I had the exact same thought!  And followed up with cancelling my BC CL reservation for July, then immediately calling Universal and said, "I can't take the stress Disney is putting me through - we've never stayed at Universal what can you offer!?!?!"


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Do we really think that there will be poor unfortunate souls who don't have a clue and show up at their WDW hotel next month and its closed and they have no place to stay?  Could that happen?!? That thought just makes me so sad.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do we really think that there will be poor unfortunate souls who don't have a clue and show up at their WDW hotel next month and its closed and they have no place to stay?  Could that happen?!? That thought just makes me so sad.



I know I’ll sound cold but I have zero pity for anyone that does such a thing.


----------



## jenjersnap

OMG, I was there! The first night of Holiday Dine was our last night of vacation so I had zero flexibility. and much desperation.

This is worse.



SaintsManiac said:


> This reminds me of the Minnie’s Holiday Dine watch thread. THUNDERCATS GOOOOO


----------



## Sandisw

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do we really think that there will be poor unfortunate souls who don't have a clue and show up at their WDW hotel next month and its closed and they have no place to stay?  Could that happen?!? That thought just makes me so sad.



Well, if they use MDE they would see it gone? I am going to say emails will go out to say it is canceled,  They did that for April and May and into  earlyJune.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jenjersnap said:


> OMG, I was there! The first night of Holiday Dine was our last night of vacation so I had zero flexibility. and much desperation.
> 
> This is worse.



I’m really glad someone here remembers that crazy thread. We had fun waiting and watching!


----------



## bernina

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do we really think that there will be poor unfortunate souls who don't have a clue and show up at their WDW hotel next month and its closed and they have no place to stay?  Could that happen?!? That thought just makes me so sad.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

bernina said:


> View attachment 502869


I miss that show so much


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm checking at midnight and then I have alarms for 1, 230, 330, 430, 530, and 630. It's going to be a fun night.
> 
> & I thought the heat was going to be the most irritating part of visiting in July this year


I’m going with the :57 route... 12, 12:57, 1:57,  2:57, 3:57, 4:57, 5:57, 6:57... so glad my first work meeting tomorrow is at 10. I’ll hopefully get two hours sleep in before then.


----------



## bernina

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I miss that show so much



Same!!

And your grocery store parking lot transaction cracked me up!!!


----------



## casaya95

bernina said:


> View attachment 502869


My show!!!!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do we really think that there will be poor unfortunate souls who don't have a clue and show up at their WDW hotel next month and its closed and they have no place to stay?  Could that happen?!? That thought just makes me so sad.


I'm going to be a test case for exactly that.  I've decided to see just how long it will take for someone uninformed to get direction.


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

Just tried to log on to MDE and I'm already getting an error message!!! So crash time - 11:56


----------



## Raggou

T Minus MIDNIGHT EST  WATCH TIME: Canary Thread is PRIMED - https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/

Edit: Midnight EST Currently looking* NOGO* re-evaluating 1:30 EST


----------



## andyman8

We already crashed the website lol


----------



## Yooperroo

Well this is a new look for me. I always get the Millennium Falcon haha


----------



## Bjn10

Welp it’s 12am and the castle has already arrived lord help us all


----------



## Mit88

The pink castle!


----------



## FatBambi

My husband logged into the app just to check something and make sure he was linked to my plans, and he couldn't get anything to load on it. Web browser's been fine though!


----------



## jenjersnap

The amazing thing about it? I didn’t get that adr because so many were given away to bloggers that first night. So I sent an email to guest services suggesting in future they might consider a preview night for media and someone called me back and said “We squeezed you in, here is your confirmation number.” I cried for two days because it was so important to my DS.  That was less than five years ago, amazing how much their customer service has plummeted since then. 



SaintsManiac said:


> I’m really glad someone here remembers that crazy thread. We had fun waiting and watching!


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Anyone else’s My Plans tab not working? I see a castle....


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

andyman8 said:


> We already crashed the website lol


That's pretty scary since at this point, it's probably just us freaks, LOL!


----------



## FatBambi

I DON'T HAVE THE CASTLE CARD AM I IN THE WRONG SPOT?!


----------



## jenjersnap

FatBambi said:


> My husband logged into the app just to check something and make sure he was linked to my plans, and he couldn't get anything to load on it. Web browser's been fine though!



My tickets are gone right now.


----------



## Sandisw

Anyone else feel like it does when you wait for the Black Friday sales to go live on the website?..lol


----------



## casaya95

I haven't gotten the castle at all when I refresh. Should I worry? I mean, of course I should LOL!


----------



## Raggou

casaya95 said:


> I haven't gotten the castle at all when I refresh. Should I worry? I mean, of course I should LOL!




I have also not gotten any errors looks like its not live yet - Canary thread - https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/

Can someone screenshot the errors they are seeing and post here? Just curious


----------



## AmberMV

Bjn10 said:


> Welp it’s 12am and the castle has already arrived lord help us all


The Salmon and Blue has come to laugh at you!

And all of us.  And it's pink and blue.  And wow, Disney IT didn't even make it 1 minute past midnight.


----------



## TinkerTracy

I have the castle! I don't know if this is a good sign or a bad sign!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Yeah


----------



## DougLovesYou

I'm getting the castle too trying to log in to MDE!! I dont know whether to be excited or terrified and I love it!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Getting the castle on my plans but not the reservation page...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I'm stuck on the log in screen.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

also that is not an accurate depiction of the salmon castle.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

DH is getting the castle on his laptop, I'm just getting the same Park Pass System instructional page


----------



## Sandisw

I’m okay right now..no errors..just getting the directions still.


----------



## Cliz155

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm stuck on the log in screen.


Same here.


----------



## FatBambi




----------



## casaya95

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH is getting the castle on his laptop, I'm just getting the same Park Pass System instructional page


I'm getting the latter here.


----------



## JacknSally

*OK, so I finally got through (on my desktop Mac) and everything looks like it did 15 minutes ago. I never got the castle screen but it took FOREVER to load the page. I had to keep trying.*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

EDIT: I got through this and everything looks normal... going to keep poking around


----------



## rteetz

I have the castle.


----------



## Raggou

CANARY UPDATE #1- I can login the select tickets screen errors me out. DOES NOT INDICATE SYSTEM IS LIVE> 
Was just trying to verify something. Can anyone access the select tickets screen from My Plans?


----------



## AmberMV

If you go back a page the screen should load I think.  Worked for me.


----------



## andyman8

Well, I think Stitch will be eating quite a bit tomorrow morning. Good night, everyone, and good luck.


----------



## FatBambi

Raggou said:


> CANARY UPDATE #1- I can login the select tickets screen errors me out. DOES NOT INDICATE SYSTEM IS LIVE>
> Was just trying to verify something. Can anyone access the select tickets screen from My Plans?


When I click below the bubble it takes me to the Know Before You Go page, but I can see them when I flip tabs below My Plans, Reservations, and Tickets


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

andyman8 said:


> Well, I think Stitch will be eating quite a bit tomorrow morning. Good night, everyone, and good luck.


Ahhh. A full Stitch. Smelling phantom chili cheese dog burps now.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> I have the castle.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I have the castle on firefox and my plans on chrome after several refreshes...


----------



## Raggou

FatBambi said:


> When I click below the bubble it takes me to the Know Before You Go page, but I can see them when I flip tabs below My Plans, Reservations, and Tickets



I am getting the same. 

I believe its either going to be that route or.. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/
These are the two routes I am watching. Thanks for confirming your seeing the same


----------



## nkosiek

Dumb question, but for kids under 3, who normally don't need a ticket, we aren't going to have to somehow include them in the reservation are we?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

12:13AM - no resort availability to book online, unable to find/purchase tickets, park reservation system not live, no park/resort dining available to book online


----------



## casaya95

So I have the castle and it says not to refresh. Should I actually heed the warning or fire at will?


----------



## AmberMV

nkosiek said:


> Dumb question, but for kids under 3, who normally don't need a ticket, we aren't going to have to somehow include them in the reservation are we?


I called about that and they said no, you do not include anyone under 3 in your reservation. Works the same as a Fastpass


----------



## nkosiek

nkosiek said:


> Dumb question, but for kids under 3, who normally don't need a ticket, we aren't going to have to somehow include them in the reservation are we?


Nevermind, I just read this, "To enter a park, both a park reservation AND valid admission for the same park on the same date are required for each person in your party ages 3 and up (limit one park per day)."


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Disboards, 
Future DH will be taking over the first shift (1-4). If you see I’m asking a stupid question here, please support him in his time of need! I have told him I have left him in good hands!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Yeah, I don't think that it's functional yet, and yes, this is not a good sign of what's to come later.  This may be the most epic pile of pixie poop yet!


----------



## AmberMV

Does anyone think these page bugs are indicative of system coming live....#soon?  Or chalked up to typical Disney IT gremlins?


----------



## polynor

I figure I'm still up doing work, might as well check.  I got a castle too!  But can't get further.  So I'll check back in about 7 hours...
Ahhhh, reminds me of waking up early trying to nab a FOP FP...


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Not sure I can stay up all night to keep checking, but not sure I'll be able to sleep either.  Oh Disney, why must this all be so difficult?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Someone posted on the canary thread that CM testing was to begin at midnight EST


----------



## TinkerTracy

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone think these page bugs are indicative of system coming live....#soon?  Or chalked up to typical Disney IT gremlins?



That's my question too! Is it worth it to keep checking...or should I just go to bed?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone think these page bugs are indicative of system coming live....#soon?  Or chalked up to typical Disney IT gremlins?


I think it's a sign that there a lot more freaks out there in the world than just those of us on the Dis!


----------



## AmberMV

WORK ON IT FASTER!


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone think these page bugs are indicative of system coming live....#soon?  Or chalked up to typical Disney IT gremlins?


No. Someone who is or is related to a CM said here earlier that live environment testing starts at Midnight for the new platform.

They will have to turn on parts of the system to do that testing but for anyone who is not a tester it will error out at some point in the process, likely before you are able to see anything at all.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 502878
> 
> WORK ON IT FASTER!


Heigh Flippin' HO!


----------



## Raggou

CANARY UPDATE #2: Minor update from some birdies I have Suggest you DO NOT sign out until system is confirmed live.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I think I'm going to watch an episode of Criminal Minds....it's more relaxing.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

With that castle page and those yellow flags going up and down, I keep thinking I should turn my sound up because they are gonna cue the calliope music at any moment


----------



## Disdreamprincess

12:22am


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> CANARY UPDATE #2: Minor update from some birdies I have Suggest you DO NOT sign out until system is confirmed live.


What does this mean?


----------



## FatBambi

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think I'm going to watch an episode of Criminal Minds....it's more relaxing.


I'M ACTUALLY WATCHING CRIMINAL MINDS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> What does this mean?


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Raggou

AmberMV said:


> What does this mean?




Some users tickets are temporarily disppearing. No Linked tickets. No reservation. Known as Disney IT :/

Seems to come and go with users logging in/out sometimes they dont have tickets linked.


----------



## nkosiek

Raggou said:


> CANARY UPDATE #2: Minor update from some birdies I have Suggest you DO NOT sign out until system is confirmed live.


So, are we going to be clicking the "Disney Parks Pass System" on the drop down, or the "My Plans" on it?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Ummm got in beyond the castle. I don’t see anything different?


----------



## JacknSally

*Just a reminder for all of us anxious and excited people , this is the most current and official info we have regarding a launch time (as far as I’m aware at least!)*
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274104811688873984*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274514400028704770*


----------



## Spaceguy55

I was thinking 2000 pages and 5 million views by Friday but maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Disdreamprincess

At least the Castle is pink, here’s to consistency


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Disdreamprincess said:


> At least the Castle is pink, here’s to consistency


But it has fireworks behind it, so there's that.


----------



## NoTime42

Sandisw said:


> I am going to assume they will dump a mass email to everyone with reservations that you have to call.
> 
> Since this was just posted tonight, it is possible that is coming next.  If they don’t, than that will be really bad.


A mass email that only 50% of customers will receive.
On Friday DW only got the 1st email, and I only got the 2nd email to pass holders, even though we are both on the reservation, and we are both passholders.


----------



## jenjersnap

It was nice of Disney IT to create that pink and blue castle for our system crashing pleasure. If only they were as well-prepared at, you know, new releases.


----------



## polynor

Raggou said:


> Some users tickets are temporarily disppearing. No Linked tickets. No reservation. Known as Disney IT :/
> 
> Seems to come and go with users logging in/out sometimes they dont have tickets linked.


...and I'm making some screen grabs...


----------



## AmberMV

At least we are in good spirits despite the panic and likely due to a glass of spirits.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Raggou said:


> CANARY UPDATE #2: Minor update from some birdies I have Suggest you DO NOT sign out until system is confirmed live.


Is there a way to stay signed in? MDE always logs me out after a time and I am forever having to sign back in (been that way as long as I can remember).


----------



## Katrina Y

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is there a way to stay signed in? MDE always logs me out after a time and I am forever having to sign back in (been that way as long as I can remember).


Me too!


----------



## Raggou

CANARY UPDATE #3 - 12:30 EST System still down. 

Notes - Recommend to stay signed in if you can. 

Checking the following pages. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/entry-reservations/
OR 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/


----------



## Raggou

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is there a way to stay signed in? MDE always logs me out after a time and I am forever having to sign back in (been that way as long as I can remember).




I have scripts that are refreshing the pages and checking for changed elements. I believe this is keeping my session or cookie alive..

Every ~30 minutes Making a canary update as well as verifying manually


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Sorry, what is canary?


----------



## disneyfan150

I am afraid to go to sleep or take a nap.  Afraid I'll wake up too late and all the DHS reservations will be filled.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Raggou said:


> I have scripts that are refreshing the pages and checking for changed elements. I believe this is keeping my session or cookie alive..
> 
> Every ~30 minutes Making a canary update as well as verifying manually


Thank you for volunteering as tribute.  I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## FatBambi

Raggou said:


> I have scripts that are refreshing the pages and checking for changed elements. I believe this is keeping my session or cookie alive..
> 
> Every ~30 minutes Making a canary update as well as verifying manually


----------



## Raggou

magickingdomprincess said:


> Sorry, what is canary?



I am the themepark reservation canary.  Will indicate when system is live. Please see thread link below. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/
Mods please give flair  lol


----------



## Cliz155

Just in case someone doesn't get the "canary" reference... a canary in a coal mine would warn miners about dangerous gasses before the miners were able to notice them.


----------



## mickey0624

will they be under the "Add More Plans" tab like you book dining reservations...I dont see it now


----------



## casaya95

I feel like this is us waiting for this ressie system to drop so we can plan our "dream" vacation while simultaneously loathing Disney at the same time. Or is it just me?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo




----------



## LSUmiss

I’m getting the castle on Safari too.


----------



## AmberMV

Well I _was_ going to go to bed and wake up shortly before 7, but DAG GUMMIT I didn't just spend the last 3 months of my life waiting on baited breath for this very moment to _sleep_! I'll sleep when I'm dead!  #teamallnightcrew


----------



## Raggou

AmberMV said:


> Well I _was_ going to go to bed and wake up shortly before 7, but DAG GUMMIT I didn't just spend the last 3 months of my life waiting on baited breath for this very moment to _sleep_! I'll sleep when I'm dead!  #teamallnightcrew



JOIN US

ONE OF US ONE OF US


----------



## Sandisw

NoTime42 said:


> A mass email that only 50% of customers will receive.
> On Friday DW only got the 1st email, and I only got the 2nd email to pass holders, even though we are both on the reservation, and we are both passholders.



Well...I didn’t say it would work...just that it might go out.  LOL


----------



## casaya95

I wanted to go to bed, but work allowed me to call out tomorrow so guess I'm #teamallnightcrew to the end! Let's do it guys


----------



## catlike

Is it too early or too late to grab caffeine for the wait


----------



## hereforthechurros

My son woke me up by climbing in bed so I stupidly hopped on MDE just in case. Saw the castle. Panicked. Came here for updates. Now Canary man has me too hyped to sleep!


----------



## DougLovesYou

catlike said:


> Is it too early or too late to grab caffeine for the wait


That's exactly what I'm trying to decide right now!


----------



## AmberMV

catlike said:


> Is it too early or too late to grab caffeine for the wait


It's 6am somewhere!


----------



## catlike

I got the caffeine, let's go all night crew!!


----------



## Raggou

hereforthechurros said:


> My son woke me up by climbing in bed so I stupidly hopped on MDE just in case. Saw the castle. Panicked. Came here for updates. Now Canary man has me too hyped to sleep!



༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ  GIVE ME YOUR ENERGY ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## disneyfan150

catlike said:


> Is it too early or too late to grab caffeine for the wait


Drink a cup of decaf while you decide.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

AmberMV said:


> Well I _was_ going to go to bed and wake up shortly before 7, but DAG GUMMIT I didn't just spend the last 3 months of my life waiting on baited breath for this very moment to _sleep_! I'll sleep when I'm dead!  #teamallnightcrew


----------



## joelle89

ryanpatricksmom said:


> But it has fireworks behind it, so there's that.



Yours has fireworks? Mine just has a sun and some clouds behind it


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

hereforthechurros said:


> My son woke me up by climbing in bed so I stupidly hopped on MDE just in case. Saw the castle. Panicked. Came here for updates. Now Canary man has me too hyped to sleep!


I thought “Canary man” is female? Canary person?


----------



## figmentfinesse

joelle89 said:


> Yours has fireworks? Mine just has a sun and some clouds behind it


Same here!


----------



## Raggou

CANARY UPDATE #4 - 1:00 EST System still down.

Notes - Recommend to stay signed in if you can.

Checking the following pages.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/entry-reservations/
OR

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/

Link to Canary Thread- https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Really? Again?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

joelle89 said:


> Yours has fireworks? Mine just has a sun and some clouds behind it


I just meant the one at the top of the page.


----------



## casaya95

What are y'all doing to get the castle so much? I got it once logging in but never got it after that.


----------



## DougLovesYou

Well, got booted out of MDE (still logged in on laptop) so brewing up a cup now


IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502887
> Really? Again?


Me too!! Just now


----------



## Rosanne

I've been signed in for about 15 minutes again. Had signed out and had the castle thing for about fifteen minutes. Then, after about five attempts got back in and it looked the same as before.


----------



## Rosanne

Honest to goodness, if we don't even get park reservations after all we've been through (Disboard crew) it will be higher odds than the lottery.


----------



## joelle89

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I just meant the one at the top of the page.



Can’t even see that one, I’ve been stuck on the sunny castle for over an hour.


----------



## Rosanne

joelle89 said:


> Can’t even see that one, I’ve been stuck on the sunny castle for over an hour.


I'd just close the page and try again. Or maybe don't close the page and try on another tab. Can't be worse than what you've got going now.


----------



## mickey0624

will they be under the "Add More Plans" tab like you book dining reservations...I dont see it now


----------



## disneyfan150

So, I have been thinking about this NBA hotel problem I have. Since it doesn't seem like I will get a free move, I am thinking about options. Maybe I should just save money and join the peasants at Petals Pool Party.  Or maybe I should do the opposite. Anybody have a ball park on how much a Riviera deluxe studio would be in August?


----------



## disneyfan150

joelle89 said:


> Can’t even see that one, I’ve been stuck on the sunny castle for over an hour.


Man! I was only on the castle for maybe 10 minutes.


----------



## Julie Amber

Got past the pink castle, but don't see anything new here


----------



## joelle89

Rosanne said:


> I'd just close the page and try again. Or maybe don't close the page and try on another tab. Can't be worse than what you've got going now.



You’re right! I’m trying a different browser.


----------



## Rosanne

I'm watching a show right now. I'll probably go to bed in about 15. I'll get up again when my alarm goes off in six and a half hours if nothing happens before my show ends.


----------



## jenjersnap

Chrome on iPad won’t load US version of Disney site right now, only the EU one.


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind! I thought this was something but now I’m not sure. *


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *I was able to get to the parks reservation page, but there aren’t any times available to book yet.
> *
> View attachment 502896View attachment 502897



Can you give the exact link of that page your on right now?


----------



## Sandisw

JacknSally said:


> *I was able to get to the parks reservation page, but there aren’t any times available to book yet.*
> 
> View attachment 502896View attachment 502897


 How? I still get the instruction


----------



## WonderlandisReality

disneyfan150 said:


> So, I have been thinking about this NBA hotel problem I have. Since it doesn't seem like I will get a free move, I am thinking about options. Maybe I should just save money and join the peasants at Petals Pool Party.  Or maybe I should do the opposite. Anybody have a ball park on how much a Riviera deluxe studio would be in August?



Pricey. We looked ages ago. $524 a night sticks in my head for some reason


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I got booted out.I am trying to snooze here and there. I have actually nabbed about 4 hours of sleep so far. Signed back in and no castle wait but nothing has changed


----------



## Raggou

CURRENT STATUS - NOT LIVE


CANARY UPDATE #5 - 1:30 EST System still down.

Notes - Recommend to stay signed in if you can.

Checking the following pages.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/entry-reservations/
OR

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/]

Link to Canary Thread- https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/


----------



## JacknSally

*Nevermind! I thought this was something but now I’m not sure. *


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Pro tip: I opened chrome browser and after an hour sleep has slept through the castle wait. Logged right in at that point.

Canary person: The canary historically died to protect the miners so hopefully your night goes better than that but thanks for the reconnaissance mission and updates


----------



## Raggou

@JacknSally  Its just this URL https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/

You are somehow going through the "Make a dining reservation" and then changing your dropdowns currently. 

I was able to duplicate and confirm. 

Nothing new yet


----------



## JacknSally

Raggou said:


> @JacknSally  Its just this URL https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/destinations/
> 
> You are somehow going through the "Make a dining reservation" and then changing your dropdowns currently.
> 
> I was able to duplicate and confirm.
> 
> Nothing new yet



*Yes, that’s correct. I clarified that for someone in the canary thread. I just included all my steps in case it mattered to someone.   Several people are saying they don’t have the “make a reservation” button so I didn’t know if it would make a difference.

Edit: apologies @Raggou, I just realized you only asked for the link earlier. I just copied and pasted my other post from the canary thread LOL*


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *
> Yes, that’s correct. I clarified that for someone in the canary thread. I just included all my steps in case it mattered to someone.   Several people are saying they don’t have the “make a reservation” button so I didn’t know if it would make a difference.*


----------



## Raggou

WonderlandisReality said:


> Pro tip: I opened chrome browser and after an hour sleep has slept through the castle wait. Logged right in at that point.
> 
> Canary person: The canary historically died to protect the miners so hopefully your night goes better than that but thanks for the reconnaissance mission and updates



Wait... no one told me I was going to die... I wanna go to Disney  

I QUIT! NO MORE CANARY UPDATES>>>>> 

jk jk <3


----------



## VandVsmama

CastAStone said:


> No. Someone who is or is related to a CM said here earlier that live environment testing starts at Midnight for the new platform.
> 
> They will have to turn on parts of the system to do that testing but for anyone who is not a tester it will error out at some point in the process, likely before you are able to see anything at all.



I work in healthcare IT and we do this, too, on any big "go live."  Where I work, we refer to it as 'production validation testing.'  It's testing ON the actual production system to double check and make SURE that everything is fine before you open it up to the horde of users.  Of course, this is in addition to testing before that in one's actual test environment.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Looking good


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Raggou said:


> Wait... no one told me I was going to die... I wanna go to Disney
> 
> I QUIT! NO MORE CANARY UPDATES>>>>>
> 
> jk jk <3


So do you prefer Canary man, woman, person, etc.?


----------



## VandVsmama

By the way, reading this thread feels a lot like the days back when we'd all stand in line at Ticketmaster locations in eager anticipation of getting concert tickets.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

VandVsmama said:


> I work in healthcare IT and we do this, too, on any big "go live."  Where I work, we refer to it as 'production validation testing.'  It's testing ON the actual production system to double check and make SURE that everything is fine before you open it up to the horde of users.  Of course, this is in addition to *testing before that in one's actual test environment.*


Dear God: Please let Disney IT not have forgotten this part before now.


----------



## constanze

I'm sorry...I know it's late...but I'm not understanding any of this...I do not have a a Make a reservation" button...am I missing something?


----------



## JacknSally

constanze said:


> I'm sorry...I know it's late...but I'm not understanding any of this...I do not have a a Make a reservation" button...am I missing something?



*No, the make a reservation button apparently only shows up on mobile, but it just redirects to the usual dining selection page. There is a “parks” option in the drop down menu that I hadn’t seen before tonight. It might not mean anything once this stuff actually goes live, though.  *


----------



## DougLovesYou

constanze said:


> I'm sorry...I know it's late...but I'm not understanding any of this...I do not have a a Make a reservation" button...am I missing something?


It's just the "make a reservation" under dining. Theres a drop down menu after you click it to switch it from dining to parks and destinations...but folks seem to think that we should just keep our eyes peeled on the Disney Park Pass System link


----------



## Raggou

CANARY UPDATE #6 - 2:00 EST System still down.

Notes - Recommend to stay signed in if you can.

Checking the following pages.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/entry-reservations/
OR

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/
]


Canary Thread- https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/


----------



## constanze

Ok...Thank you for clarifying...I was scared I missed something and people were already booking their park reservations...I'm getting loopy


----------



## Raggou

constanze said:


> Ok...Thank you for clarifying...I was scared I missed something and people were already booking their park reservations...I'm getting loopy



Recommend you use the canary thread first post will have the details PINNED as in as soon as we have the "confirmed way" 
i will update.


----------



## joelle89

disneyfan150 said:


> Man! I was only on the castle for maybe 10 minutes.


 Eventually got past, only to be unable to sign in


----------



## JacknSally

constanze said:


> Ok...Thank you for clarifying...I was scared I missed something and people were already booking their park reservations...I'm getting loopy



*No worries, nothing is bookable yet!

Sorry if my post caused confusion! I thought I was seeing a new page (I’d never seen it before! LOL) and it was in the same place you book dining reservations, so it made sense to me to be park reservations. Others are saying that’s not where it will be, though! I’ll go back and delete my posts.*


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *No worries, nothing is bookable yet!
> 
> Sorry if my post caused confusion! I thought I was seeing a new page (I’d never seen it before! LOL) and it was in the same place you book dining reservations, so it made sense to me to be park reservations. Others are saying that’s not where it will be, though! I’ll go back and delete my posts.*



Just tell people to follow the first post on the canary page. As soon as we have the actual way I will post a edit;


----------



## AmberMV

2:18am, laying out my kids clothes for the morning. coincidence, I swear 

My husband would think I've lost my darn mind if I told him I was theming the kid's outfits for "Disney Park Pass Reservation System Opening Day"


----------



## bluejasmine

Anyone else have this weird chat box that will NOT go away on the Disney site?


----------



## NettieNolan

So I keep playing on the Disney website, and it’s now showing park hours for the water parks the first week in August.  Did they announce water parks would be opening?


----------



## Raggou

NettieNolan said:


> So I keep playing on the Disney website, and it’s now showing park hours for the water parks the first week in August.  Did they announce water parks would be opening?



No nothing announced. Probably a placeholder for now


----------



## WonderlandisReality

NettieNolan said:


> So I keep playing on the Disney website, and it’s now showing park hours for the water parks the first week in August.  Did they announce water parks would be opening?



They did not announce. I have always seen the hours and thought it odd it never updated. Still holding out hope that they are an option to reserve in a few hours though pretty much all inside information says the cm from them has been moved elsewhere


----------



## NettieNolan

WonderlandisReality said:


> They did not announce. I have always seen the hours and thought it odd it never updated. Still holding out hope that they are an option to reserve in a few hours though pretty much all inside information says the cm from them has been moved elsewhere


Ahhhh, ok!  Thanks for the info!  I thought I stumbled across something new!


----------



## Leigh L

FatBambi said:


> Is it crazy to set your alarm every hour just in case it opens early? Asking for a friend...


Is it OK to wake up at 3 a.m. and say "Nope, not gonna check, or even look at the clock, gotta get some more sleep",

But then do and then check these boards too?


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My husband is so not going to like my series of alarms tonight... he already had to deal with me dragging him to the whole grocery store parking lot MDE experience today
> 
> Our Disney spouses definitely deserve a few drinks around the world after all this


I'm happy to report, I think, my DH is becoming more like older DD and myself when it comes to Disney  
(I think it might have something to do with being in the house with all of us for three months....LOL)



AmberMV said:


> We went to Animal Kingdom in Feb this year and I couldn't get a FP for FoP before we got there but I refreshed the app all day and finally got a FP for him.  He told me he was talking to someone in the line and* they asked how come he didn't to wait 3 hours in line like they did and he replied "i dunno my wife does stuff on the phone and tells me where to go" lmao. * It's his favorite ride of all time.  But yeah he is not a planner at all so I do it.  As long as he never asks how much things I do cost we're all good


   
I'm so glad I hadn't gotten something to drink yet


----------



## woody337

What time does Disney’s phone line open for modifications today?


----------



## DougLovesYou

woody337 said:


> What time does Disney’s phone line open for modifications today?


7am EST I believe!


----------



## koszmok

I gave 1 last chance to Disney.

This is a UK holiday package booked directly with UK Disney which is apparently the Walt Disney Travel Company International.
My booking`s in late September 2020.
ASTMo.

I got through to the CM.  He didn`t know that the website said:

Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.

He said it`s all new to them. He spoke with guest relation. They have no answer right now.

He said Disney will contact me with my option If anything needs to be done. I should stay put and go ahead reserve my Park Days at *noon.*
And I`ll be fine.

I`m starting to think. Just me thinking no confirmation from Disney. And it might only be about International booking....

You only have to call them to modify your reservation in case your hotel is scheduled to open and your check in date is before the scheduled opening date. For now that`s the only logical explanation I have.
And it might be true only regarding International bookings.

Who knows????


EDIT also it`s not 7am in US yet and he said they don`t have access to the system to modify anything ?

EDIT 2  I spoke with a different CM  he confirmed Disney will move me in case my resort won`t be opening on their cost. I double checked he said I do not have to pay the price difference If there will be

IT`S A DISNEY INTERNATIONAL BOOKING might be different for US bookings though

He did say Park Day reservation should be open 7 ET today


----------



## Raggou

NEW LINK IS LIVE - 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...mp=ILC-AdmissionCalendar_TicketConfigCalendar
Nothing to do yet


----------



## koszmok

Raggou said:


> NEW LINK IS LIVE -
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...mp=ILC-AdmissionCalendar_TicketConfigCalendar
> Nothing to do yet


 From where did you get to this ?  I only have the pass park reservation system thing


----------



## LSUmiss

Raggou said:


> NEW LINK IS LIVE -
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...mp=ILC-AdmissionCalendar_TicketConfigCalendar
> Nothing to do yet


Where did you see this?


----------



## Raggou

koszmok said:


> From where did you get to this ?  I only have the pass park reservation system thing




Info already posted in the Canary Thread - https://www.disboards.com/threads/the-themepark-reservation-canary.3805139/


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Disboards,
> Future DH will be taking over the first shift (1-4). If you see I’m asking a stupid question here, please support him in his time of need! I have told him I have left him in good hands!


Have to say... I’m very proud of him. For not being Disney-crazy he stayed up til 4am refreshing the screen every 5 minutes! True love!


----------



## Leigh L

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Have to say... I’m very proud of him. For not being Disney-crazy he stayed up til 4am refreshing the screen every 5 minutes! True love!


You're off to a magical start


----------



## joelle89

koszmok said:


> I gave 1 last chance to Disney.
> 
> This is a UK holiday package booked directly with UK Disney which is apparently the Walt Disney Travel Company International.
> My booking`s in late September 2020.
> ASTMo.
> 
> I got through to the CM.  He didn`t know that the website said:
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> He said it`s all new to them. He spoke with guest relation. They have no answer right now.
> 
> He said Disney will contact me with my option If anything needs to be done. I should stay put and go ahead reserve my Park Days at *noon.*
> And I`ll be fine.
> 
> I`m starting to think. Just me thinking no confirmation from Disney. And it might only be about International booking....
> 
> You only have to call them to modify your reservation in case your hotel is scheduled to open and your check in date is before the scheduled opening date. For now that`s the only logical explanation I have.
> And it might be true only regarding International bookings.
> 
> Who knows????
> 
> 
> EDIT also it`s not 7am in US yet and he said they don`t have access to the system to modify anything ?
> 
> EDIT 2  I spoke with a different CM  he confirmed Disney will move me in case my resort won`t be opening on their cost. I double checked he said I do not have to pay the price difference If there will be
> 
> IT`S A DISNEY INTERNATIONAL BOOKING might be different for US bookings though
> 
> He did say Park Day reservation should be open 7 ET today



Did you receive an e-mail through Walt Disney Travel Company International about 2-3 week ago asking to confirm, cancel or modify before the 27th of June? I was told that if i'd confirm, I would automatically be moved to a different resort if mine (ASSp) wouldn't be open on my arrival date (september 14th) by a phone CM (WDTC). Not sure if it will turn out like this ofcourse, since every phone CM says something different nowadays.


----------



## FinallyFL

I've told my daughter if she wants her dog to have a walk this morning she will have to do it herself before she leaves for work. I normally walk the pooch but not today . Splitting my time between the here, MDE and stalking for a missing day in my DVC December reservation. And I'm already out of caffeine


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

koszmok said:


> I gave 1 last chance to Disney.
> 
> This is a UK holiday package booked directly with UK Disney which is apparently the Walt Disney Travel Company International.
> My booking`s in late September 2020.
> ASTMo.
> 
> I got through to the CM.  He didn`t know that the website said:
> 
> Guests with reservations for travel through July 10 may request immediate assistance with modifying their plans for dates in 2020. Those currently traveling July 11 - December 31, 2020 may request assistance beginning Monday, June 22. Modifications into 2021 can be made beginning June 24.
> 
> He said it`s all new to them. He spoke with guest relation. They have no answer right now.
> 
> He said Disney will contact me with my option If anything needs to be done. I should stay put and go ahead reserve my Park Days at *noon.*
> And I`ll be fine.
> 
> I`m starting to think. Just me thinking no confirmation from Disney. And it might only be about International booking....
> 
> You only have to call them to modify your reservation in case your hotel is scheduled to open and your check in date is before the scheduled opening date. For now that`s the only logical explanation I have.
> And it might be true only regarding International bookings.
> 
> Who knows????
> 
> 
> EDIT also it`s not 7am in US yet and he said they don`t have access to the system to modify anything ?
> 
> EDIT 2  I spoke with a different CM  he confirmed Disney will move me in case my resort won`t be opening on their cost. I double checked he said I do not have to pay the price difference If there will be
> 
> IT`S A DISNEY INTERNATIONAL BOOKING might be different for US bookings though
> 
> He did say Park Day reservation should be open 7 ET today



A CM on the chat also didn't know about being able to modify on June 22nd. Told me Disney would contact me and they don't have a schedule of when they will switch your reservation for you if your resort isn't opening. Said if we modify we would be charged current rate, but if we wait for Disney to move us then we have a current rate. After I went back to their website, I read further down on the hotel page and found the starting June 22nd call to modify or if not completed 7 days before trip they will cancel the reservation.


----------



## koszmok

joelle89 said:


> Did you receive an e-mail through Walt Disney Travel Company International about 2-3 week ago asking to confirm, cancel or modify before the 27th of June? I was told that if i'd confirm, I would automatically be moved to a different resort if mine (ASSp) wouldn't be open on my arrival date (september 14th) by a phone CM (WDTC). Not sure if it will turn out like this ofcourse, since every phone CM says something different nowadays.



Yes. I received the email. Confirmed it. Received the new invoice (`cause I lost free dining and got the discount) but until today no one told me that I`d be moved. Today they did  I`m not that stressed out now.

Now we only have to concur the travel ban 

Thanks for the info. It`s reassuring that you received the same info as me today.


----------



## joelle89

koszmok said:


> Yes. I received the email. Confirmed it. Received the new invoice (`cause I lost free dining and got the discount) but until today no one told me that I`d be moved. Today they did  I`m not that stressed out now.
> 
> Now we only have to concur the travel ban
> 
> Thanks for the info. It`s reassuring that you received the same info as me today.



And snatch those Park Reservations! Don't know which will be harder


----------



## koszmok

jenjersnap said:


> Chrome on iPad won’t load US version of Disney site right now, only the EU one.



Used to I was able to switch between UK, US, EU site but I can`t anymore.
How do you do that ?  Are you in EU or UK ?


----------



## Disneysoule

Ok I’m up. Ready for the excitement this day will bring. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Doingitagain

Disneysoule said:


> Ok I’m up. Ready for the excitement this day will bring. Good luck everyone!!


Join us on https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-canary.3805139/
First post is updated every 30 minutes and has links and some FAQ.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Ok everyone, I have just learned the new Parks reservation system will go live shortly after all my park reservations are made.

I will report back as soon as I am confirmed.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Well, I set an alarm for 6:55 but I woke up around 6 feeling wide awake, so I’m just going to hang out here until 7!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yawn.   I'm here bleary eyed but here.  Can't wait for the big crash!


----------



## wisteria1019

I woke up for the final time at 3:30 am Colorado time and hoping that these early morning efforts will not be in vain - scheduled my dining for our November trip on day 180 after I discovered that my account had been hacked and spent two hours with three different cast members deleting passwords, accounts, creating accounts with a new email address delaying my access by two hours. We all know what happened to those reservations. Now I sit (rather recline in bed), notebook ready, friends and family list restored (another two hour on hold wait Saturday to try to locate them post mysterious disappearance)... fingers crossed that we get at least one day in each park plus a few repeats during our seven night stay this Autumn. Then, please Disney Gods and Goddesses, do not require me to pay more for a new resort.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Good morning fellow crazy Disney people. I’m ready, just skimmed to catch up. Off to stalk the canary thread.


----------



## Doingitagain

Join us at https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-canary.3805139/ to monitor the reservation system.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

To everyone getting up: you missed it around midnight when we all thought it had already crashed.

#salmoncastle


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So, lessons learned:

- When I expect Disney to trick me, it tricks me by not tricking me
- Fitbit silent alarms work and do not wake up your husband 
- This is the only place I can disclose setting hourly alarms to plan a Disney trip and only have my sanity *slightly* questioned
- You guys are the best (I knew that already)

SOON IS FINALLY TODAY LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Knaedudley

It’s completely irrational that I currently need to throw up... the anticipation


----------



## FinallyFL

The DVC website has been down for the last 10 minutes. We're not off to an auspicious start this morning.


----------



## Doingitagain

If you are having trouble logging in, try right clicking on the browser tab and select "New InPrivate Window" for Edge and "New Incognito Window" for Chrome.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, lessons learned:
> 
> - This is the only place I can disclose setting hourly alarms to plan a Disney trip and only have my sanity *slightly* questioned



Or get picked on for not being fully committed to the half hour alarms.


----------



## jenjersnap

koszmok said:


> Used to I was able to switch between UK, US, EU site but I can`t anymore.
> How do you do that ?  Are you in EU or UK ?



In US and I couldn’t switch back from EU last night. Just got up so haven’t tried yet this morning if still the case,


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I feel like this is what years of Fastpass have trained us for.


----------



## Raggou

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502942
> 
> I feel like this is what years of Fastpass have trained us for.




JOIN US FOR THE #ENDGAME ON THE CANARY PAGE  

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-canary.3805139/


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> On Facebook seems like a lot of AP's are looking to cancel their pass.  Some because of the virus but a lot more because of the 3 day rule.  Disney can't afford to alienate their AP base right now.  If Ap's cancel who will go to the parks?  They have a very short memory.  AP's are who kept them afloat after 9/11.


Plus it's another huge chunk of refund cash they will need to pay out perhaps needlessly with a few tweaks.


----------



## Eeyore daily

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502942
> 
> I feel like this is what years of Fastpass have trained us for.


I feel like Fastpass was just a baby compared to what I anticipate this beast to be...


----------



## coolbrook

Good morning everyone and good luck!


----------



## anthony2k7

Sandisw said:


> When you reserve and it says pick a time, some thought it was going to be staggered entry.  For WDW parks, the choice of time is simply the park hours,
> 
> So you can arrive and leave when you want,  There are no limits to how long you are there.


Why on earth are they bothering to ask guests that? Most will select the longest day possible.

Makes no sense, like many things Disney is doing right now.


----------



## Sandisw

anthony2k7 said:


> Plus it's another huge chunk of refund cash they will need to pay out perhaps needlessly with a few tweaks.



Maybe once this all goes live and people do get in and book, Disney will come back and be able to say they can hold more days at a time? I would be shocked if that holds past 2020


----------



## JacknSally




----------



## jlb727

Doingitagain said:


> If you are having trouble logging in, try right clicking on the browser tab and select "New InPrivate Window" for Edge and "New Incognito Window" for Chrome.


Yeah that didn’t work and now every tab on my screen has that darn castle.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I bet the Disney IT people are just laughing their asses of as we sit here waiting on them.....


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

My work laptop sucks (it’s using like IE 10 and I need an admin to enter their login to download a new one) so I woke my husband up for his. Trying to connect to hotel wifi now. Come onnnnnnnn.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Ugh. My last refresh was painfully slow.. are we already pushing it to the limit?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My work laptop sucks (it’s using like IE 10 and I need an admin to enter their login to download a new one) so I woke my husband up for his. Trying to connect to hotel wifi now. Come onnnnnnnn.


My husband ran a line so I could hardwire my laptop to the internet for this kind of thing   Ethernet cables are back in style!


----------



## FinallyFL

Doingitagain said:


> If you are having trouble logging in, try right clicking on the browser tab and select "New InPrivate Window" for Edge and "New Incognito Window" for Chrome.


Thanks, that worked.


----------



## joelle89

Got all kinds of weird fonts since my last refresh.


----------



## Raggou

CLEAR THREAD PLEASE - *Lets keep this thread CLEAR>>>so I can take news and route it directly to Post 1 Page 1

GOOD LUCK*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Just going to add this to all my posts for now.....

*To all those just joining refer to Post 1 Page 1 - will be updated IMMEDIATELY as soon as possible*

Alright friends.. as we approach. *Lets keep this thread CLEAR>>>so I can take news and route it directly to Post 1 Page 1*.

Please post if you have new information only


----------



## Raggou

Edit: Wrong THREAD IGNORE ME


----------



## Lewisc

chicagoshannon said:


> On Facebook seems like a lot of AP's are looking to cancel their pass.  Some because of the virus but a lot more because of the 3 day rule.  Disney can't afford to alienate their AP base right now.  If Ap's cancel who will go to the parks?  They have a very short memory.  AP's are who kept them afloat after 9/11.


After 911 the problem was empty parks. Now the short term goal is empty parks. Disney wants to prioritize slots favoring hotel guests. Refunding AP holders may be preferable to having hotel guests with no park access


----------



## Hoodie

Who had 6:58 for the crash?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mine crashed


----------



## joelle89

I knew this would happen


----------



## FinallyFL

I was kicked out while I was brushing my teeth and now I'm getting Stitch.


----------



## cakebaker

I am so glad I’m just here for the show. So predictable.


----------



## Luvears

Has anyone gotten past the castle upon trying to log in?


----------



## Flamingeaux

what the heck is this?





*WDW_ITINERARY_SPA.PLAN.TEXT.GUEST_HEADER*


----------



## atkinstogram

Luvears said:


> Has anyone gotten past the castle upon trying to log in?



HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAaaaaaaaaa..

Oh, you sweet naive summer child.  Of course nobody has..


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Had the castle and the the sign in now have 504 gateway time out


----------



## hereforthechurros

Gahh I was on the line with Disney right at 7 am. Entered my reservation #. Automation came on, said two lines, then disconnected me. Nothing but busy signal for the past 6 minutes.


----------



## iteachlit

I have two browser windows open. Safari let me log in first. Chrome about two minutes later. Both are now on a solid blue background. No other content is loading.


----------



## Luvears

‘504 gateway timeout’ error after sign in anyone?


----------



## iteachlit

Now I'm getting the 504 error in Safari. Chrome is still thinking about it.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Luvears said:


> ‘504 gateway timeout’ error after sign in anyone?



It's dead, Jim.  Seriously, what on earth was Disney thinking just throwing it open like that? They should have had it staggered based on arrival date.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Luvears said:


> ‘504 gateway timeout’ error after sign in anyone?


same


----------



## joelle89

Luvears said:


> Has anyone gotten past the castle upon trying to log in?


Have been logged in for a couple of hours. Just as we approached the deadline I was Kicked out. I got past the pink castle, tried to log in, but i’m nowlooking at a white screen


----------



## iteachlit

Chrome is now drawing a page.


----------



## Funfire240

iteachlit said:


> I have two browser windows open. Safari let me log in first. Chrome about two minutes later. Both are now on a solid blue background. No other content is loading.


I did but there are no links to click on - the page with mickeys runaway is showing but there is no way to navigate it


----------



## nashvilleash

The castle disappeared as I was staring at it and now my screen is solid blue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> It's dead, Jim.  Seriously, what on earth was Disney thinking just throwing it open like that? They should have had it staggered based on arrival date.



"Due to unexpected demand ....."


----------



## jbreen2010

maybe they should have turned off the mickey & minnie's runaway railway embedded video....that can't help here...


----------



## iteachlit

Chrome showing my plans and tickets. The navigation menu has yet to load.


----------



## hereforthechurros

now its telling me the password doesn't match and won't let me in!


----------



## Hoodie

Luvears said:


> Has anyone gotten past the castle upon trying to log in?


Only to get GATEWAY TIMEOUT and the Stitch.

Now I have the 7 dwarves.


----------



## FinallyFL

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> It's dead, Jim.  Seriously, what on earth was Disney thinking just throwing it open like that? They should have had it staggered based on arrival date.


And you know that there are lots of guest that aren't even aware they could book park reservations today. Ya think the information release on Father's Day weekend was intentional?


----------



## Moliphino

I got logged in, but now it forgot I have tickets.


----------



## WithASmile&ASong

My password suddenly doesn’t match


----------



## Carol Jackson

I’m able to try and log in but not recognizing my password. THAT I HAVE USED 1000 TIMES!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

I was in and then it just booted me!  no navigation menu just my plans now im back to castle


----------



## iteachlit

Chrome ended up with a 504 error. Not looking good.


----------



## HorizonOne

I have Stich with someone ate the page..


----------



## iteachlit

Carol Jackson said:


> I’m able to try and log in but not recognizing my password. THAT I HAVE USED 1000 TIMES!


Mine did that a few times, too. It let me in, but has since booted me. Now I'm back to the castle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

nashvilleash said:


> The castle disappeared as I was staring at it and now my screen is solid blue



Mine just flashed for a second and had a "did it move? I think it moved" moment


----------



## rteetz

I mean did anyone really expect a smooth process? Lol


----------



## crabbymom

Moliphino said:


> I got logged in, but now it forgot I have tickets.



This happened to me too!!


----------



## 2letterwords

Anyone having luck getting through on phone for resort changes?  Not even getting a welcome message...


----------



## RWinNOLA

Carol Jackson said:


> I’m able to try and log in but not recognizing my password. THAT I HAVE USED 1000 TIMES!



same here.  Something weird going on.


----------



## Carol Jackson

iteachlit said:


> Mine did that a few times, too. It let me in, but has since booted me. Now I'm back to the castle.


I’m back to Stitch. FFS Disney!


----------



## Luvears

hereforthechurros said:


> now its telling me the password doesn't match and won't let me in!


I got that too- now have stitch


----------



## Helvetica

So I was able to get logged in, but now I have no idea where to get my park reservations...


----------



## crabbymom

Now I have the Dwarves and the "We're working on it." message.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jbreen2010 said:


> maybe they should have turned off the mickey & minnie's runaway railway embedded video....that can't help here...



"Nothing can stop us now!"

Disney IT: hold my beer


----------



## FinallyFL

HorizonOne said:


> I have Stich with someone ate the page..


Same here. I guess Stitch is really hungry this morning.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

WHY!!!!! WAS this not done in 60 day Windows!!!!!!!!


----------



## abs1978

I set my alarm to get up early just in case Disney IT pulled off something unexpected here but I was totally mad at myself the whole time because I knew where this was going.  I can't log in, am not even remotely surprised, and figure the website won't start working until later today when I am super busy.


----------



## joelle89

Got the castle again


----------



## NateNLogansDad

I spoke to a cast member around 7:05 that said she received an email this morning that the system is not online yet and there is no ETA.  Anyone seeing anything different?


----------



## pd1138

Wouldn’t accept my password that worked yesterday.  Resetting password and it won’t even send me the reset email......


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> I mean did anyone really expect a smooth process? Lol


There's a space between smooth and totally inept that would work nicely. But as long as we're willing to give them our business, they have no incentive to improve. It'll clear up eventually, some people will get reservations and be thrilled and love Disney, others won't, will be furious for a while and then try again. Then there's a handful that will say enough is enough- but not nearly as many as is needed to actually get them to improve.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Well, thus far, this is a complete failure.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I hung around to see how bad it was going to be and they didn't disappoint.  I'm going for my morning walk.  See you guys later.  good luck


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

2letterwords said:


> Anyone having luck getting through on phone for resort changes?  Not even getting a welcome message...


No luck here... I have gotten calling on my phone... All phone lines are busy message.... and the busy signal sound... Haven't heard that since I was a kid...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

I just keep getting the park pass explanation page. .. am I going to the wrong place? Someone help meee!


----------



## Moliphino

Tickets are back, but I don't know where to go and the My Plans page is wonky.


----------



## maa

My power just went out! Lost wifi, back to castle...


----------



## wisteria1019

Stitch buffet


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Once signed in, where do we even go?  It's still "learn about park pass," and nothing in My Plans.


----------



## firefly_ris

Here's my surprised face...


----------



## BigOnDis

I work in the IT industry and if my systems worked like this, I wouldn't have a job very long.  In the days of scalability and the cloud, how is this so hard for them to get right?


----------



## WithASmile&ASong

pd1138 said:


> Wouldn’t accept my password that worked yesterday.  Resetting password and it won’t even send me the reset email......


Don’t reset password, mine started working again. No tickets showing though


----------



## Helvetica

It looks I got logged out? Yay?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Helvetica said:


> It looks I got logged out? Yay?


Same..


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

sullivan.kscott said:


> Once signed in, where do we even go?  It's still "learn about park pass," and nothing in My Plans.


Same-- are we supposed to go somewhere else?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Now Im back in and its not loading the Menu bar complete BS!!!!!!


----------



## WatchandLearn33

I'm on hold. 30 min wait was mentioned on the phone. Now a message was just announced that they can not make ANY modifications and will only be answering questions to stay on the phone if I would like to speak to a CM. Something about "waiting for the launch of their pass system." And as for website, it is changing before my eyes. I now have "My Itinerary" and "My Reservations and Tickets" listed under the My Disney Experience dropdown. I'm back to the castle or seven dwarfs when I click on anything though.
Edited to add: Now the message says that I should check online for updates on when the park pass system is active or call again later if I want to make a modification for the 2020 year. I can still hold to ask CM questions.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Hey, at least we don't have a ton of people saying "It worked!  I booked every day for the 2 weeks that I'm there!" while others aren't getting it to load.


----------



## Jennasis

Everyone should just stop now and try again in a few hours. Nnobody is surprised its a disaster, right?


----------



## iteachlit

Chris Ehlers said:


> Now Im back in and its not loading the Menu bar complete BS!!!!!!


Same here. I'm in, but there's no menu bar to access the reservation system. My resort and ticket information is correct.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Chris Ehlers said:


> Now Im back in and its not loading the Menu bar complete BS!!!!!!


Chrome on my Mac is the only browser out of 4 on 2 computers that is working, even a little


----------



## andyman8

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey, at least we don't have a ton of people saying "It worked!  I booked every day for the 2 weeks that I'm there!" while others aren't getting it to load.


Shhh...that’s the next part


----------



## Luvears

Castle and auto refreshes...


----------



## jbreen2010

I am on hold and have been for 20 minutes....they just had that generic guy come in and he says as soon as they launch the pass system they can start modifying reservations.  "we can only assist with questions". I bet the park system crashed and they took it offline already.  At this rate I won't be able to move my reservation before my july arrival.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey, at least we don't have a ton of people saying "It worked!  I booked every day for the 2 weeks that I'm there!" while others aren't getting it to load.


That's coming...


----------



## Moliphino

iteachlit said:


> Same here. I'm in, but there's no menu bar to access the reservation system. My resort and ticket information is correct.



Same here.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Line busy when calling in. That's a new one for me.


----------



## cakebaker

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey, at least we don't have a ton of people saying "It worked!  I booked every day for the 2 weeks that I'm there!" while others aren't getting it to load.



Be patient, it's coming.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Guys, where are we supposed to (try to)go?!


----------



## atkinstogram

BigOnDis said:


> I work in the IT industry and if my systems worked like this, I wouldn't have a job very long.  In the days of scalability and the cloud, how is this so hard for them to get right?



As do I.  We planned for the scale up needed in work from home, and everything went smoothly.  Our accounts package provider did not, and they've been playing catch-up ever since.  Their response to not being able to access our accounts system for 4 days out of 9 was "sorry, this was unexpected".  

IT'S NOT BLIMMIN' UNEXPECTED, WE ALL KNEW IT WAS COMING..


----------



## JacknSally

*Where is @TheMaxRebo, I need to know if we're at the fun part yet.*


----------



## iteachlit

Most of the Disney pages are slammed right now. I just tried to access a park hours calendar through another browser. It won't even move off the Google search page when I click Disney URLs.


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Guys, where are we supposed to (try to)go?!


Check here for updates
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-canary-post-1-for-links.3805139/


----------



## atkinstogram

Hey look, on the plus side the availability calendar still shows loads of availability all through the year.  

This is an _advantage_ you see. If nobody can get in to book anything, then you'll ALWAYS have great availability!


----------



## iteachlit

My navigation menu finally loaded, but the Park Pass System link still goes to an information page.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

So, I’m able login on the app.  No way to book the park reservation, but my 7/17-7/24 Riviera cash stay is now gone.  Only thing there is my 7/13-7/17 DVC points stay.

Looking like the switch over to the new reservation system is straight up failing at this point.


----------



## CheshireCas

cakebaker said:


> Be patient, it's coming.


“Soon” right?!


----------



## CastAStone

Hey availability is still good! At least. :/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *Where is @TheMaxRebo, I need to know if we're at the fun part yet.*



Yup - and looks like a lot of us are participating in said "fun"


----------



## Eeyore daily

Watch it start working the minute I go grocery shopping this morning....


----------



## Mfowler7828

Soon!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> Hey availability is still good! At least. :/
> View attachment 502966



Yeah, so tell those passholders to pipe down ... Worried 3 days isn't enough but there is plenty availability for all dates - I just checked the system!


----------



## Racheldb

I'm going to make a trip to the little girls room....that should bring the reservation system up since I will be away from the computer


----------



## FinallyFL

Racheldb said:


> I'm going to make a trip to the little girls room....that should bring the reservation system up since I will be away from the computer


I already tried that and it didn't work


----------



## wisteria1019

In the Dining Reservation drop down menu, I choose Parks then continue to get Stitch. I haven’t seen a calendar. Am I even in the right place?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274361236600299520



"Walt Disney Imagineering presents The Epcot Experience"


Is that like a game show on tv saying "Here is what you could have won!"???  - before stuff got delayed/cancelled/scaled back


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I preferred the hourly night checks to this nonsense


----------



## atkinstogram

FinallyFL said:


> I already tried that and it didn't work


WE ALL MUST DO IT TOGETHER.


----------



## vinotinto

vinotinto said:


> Like this post if you think Space Mountain
> Laugh, if you think Donald will have to duck out
> Wow, if you think Stitch will eat the page
> Love, if you think Disney's amazing graphic artists will create a new Disney IT can't handle it page *just* for Monday's expected debacle!
> 
> (BTW, mods, we need an in-post poll feature)!


All of those of you who said there would be a new page for today got it right! New castle page!


----------



## CheshireCas

wisteria1019 said:


> In the Dining Reservation drop down menu, I choose Parks then continue to get Stitch. I haven’t seen a calendar. Am I even in the right place?


I can’t even login yet. Just the castle on both my iPhone and laptop.


----------



## Racheldb

atkinstogram said:


> WE ALL MUST DO IT TOGETHER.


Good point!


----------



## Raggou

wong ppost.


IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I preferred the hourly night checks to this nonsense



You and me both.

Now we just have people posting non-stop so harder to get "news" updates"

-----

UPDATE POSTED TO PG 1 POST 1


----------



## MrsSmith07

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502962
> Line busy when calling in. That's a new one for me.


 I called right at open and it's been busy since. I've never even had it ring, just silence and then "call failed"


----------



## Helvetica

I still haven't been able to get logged back in.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275029708963487744


----------



## Sandiz08

CheshireCas said:


> I can’t even login yet. Just the castle on both my iPhone and laptop.


Same here on my iPhone in the middle of a camping trip.


----------



## iteachlit

The site is more responsive right now. That's a positive.


----------



## Stitch 1213

I just continue to get the Cinderella's castle that is refreshing but not in yet.


----------



## atkinstogram

For those of you on the castle page, don't refresh or reload - I *think* it's a queueing system (that just doesn't tell you it is).  I can see traffic going back and forth between my computer and their web servers, so.... it does look like it's doing something other than just a regular Stitch page..

Now, I'm going to hit Post Reply and the whole thing will crash simply to prove me a liar.  You just watch.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> Not necessarily. Singing indoors for that length of time is iffy right now.


Singing with masks on isnt ideal either!


----------



## andyman8

atkinstogram said:


> For those of you on the castle page, don't refresh or reload - I *think* it's a queueing system (that just doesn't tell you it is).  I can see traffic going back and forth between my computer and their web servers, so.... it does look like it's doing something other than just a regular Stitch page..
> 
> Now, I'm going to hit Post Reply and the whole thing will crash simply to prove me a liar.  You just watch.


Yes, it is. Last night when we crashed the system for the first time (a baby crash compared to this), I was on that page for a while and then it did just refresh itself into My Plans.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Sandiz08 said:


> Same here on my iPhone in the middle of a camping trip.


Camping too! And my cabin has no service so I drove to find service. This sucks. Wanna be by the .


----------



## Stitch 1213

iteachlit said:


> The site is more responsive right now. That's a positive.


Have you got in or is it still refreshing?


----------



## iteachlit

atkinstogram said:


> For those of you on the castle page, don't refresh or reload - I *think* it's a queueing system (that just doesn't tell you it is).


Correct. If your browser has a progress indicator, Safari does, every so often you will see the page "flash" then a new progress indicator fills. Disney has coded the page to refresh automatically.


----------



## CheshireCas

I’ve never been more ready for a drink this early in the morning.


----------



## Racheldb

atkinstogram said:


> For those of you on the castle page, don't refresh or reload - I *think* it's a queueing system (that just doesn't tell you it is).  I can see traffic going back and forth between my computer and their web servers, so.... it does look like it's doing something other than just a regular Stitch page..
> 
> Now, I'm going to hit Post Reply and the whole thing will crash simply to prove me a liar.  You just watch.


That thought had crossed my mind....it being a queueing system.  I have one tab open where I haven't been refreshing.  I hope you are right.


----------



## JacknSally

atkinstogram said:


> I can see traffic going back and forth between my computer and their web servers, so.... i



*WOW you've got good eyes!*


----------



## scrappinginontario

Okay so something really weird just happened!

Got an email from 'Disney Gift Card Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting. 

For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.

Anyone else get this?  Are they finally paying us for all the hassles of a system that doesn't work??


----------



## Krandor

atkinstogram said:


> For those of you on the castle page, don't refresh or reload - I *think* it's a queueing system (that just doesn't tell you it is).  I can see traffic going back and forth between my computer and their web servers, so.... it does look like it's doing something other than just a regular Stitch page..
> 
> Now, I'm going to hit Post Reply and the whole thing will crash simply to prove me a liar.  You just watch.



agree. It does say don’t refresh or use back. absolutely a queue.


----------



## Racheldb

scrappinginontario said:


> Okay so something really weird just happened!
> 
> Got an email from 'Disney Giftcard Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting.
> 
> For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


They are giving out gift cards now!?!  Ha, ha!


----------



## iteachlit

Stitch 1213 said:


> Have you got in or is it still refreshing?


I'm in. I have the main menu. My resort reservation, tickets, and traveling party are all there. I'm just waiting for the park reservation system link to go somewhere other than the splash page.


----------



## CheshireCas

iteachlit said:


> I'm in. I have the main menu. My resort reservation, tickets, and traveling party are all there. I'm just waiting for the park reservation system link to go somewhere other than the splash page.


Lucky!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Interested to see where this takes me...


----------



## BigOnDis

I was so naive thinking I would just do this real quick and go back to bed for a bit.  Getting some coffee and getting settled in.


----------



## CastAStone

Like the rest of you I too am constantly refreshing to see if they load new DVC purchase incentives this morning. Rumor was they would...


----------



## Disneytrippin'

50 minute wait for Seven dwarfs Mine train right now. Guess we didn't get the memo they opened the parks.lol


----------



## koszmok

I just received a Disney gift card online without any reason...

Anyone else?

Strangely  it`s the same amount I`d have received  due to declined house keeping (check in Sept 2020)


----------



## atkinstogram

JacknSally said:


> *WOW you've got good eyes!*



Nah, I just have a port monitor watching traffic in and out.  It's kinda my job.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502972
> Interested to see where this takes me...


It bumped back up to 15min but is continuing to actively count down. Whatever it is, it is working without crashing.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It bumped back up to 15min but it continuing to actively count down. Whatever it is, it is working without crashing.


What page?


----------



## koszmok

scrappinginontario said:


> Okay so something really weird just happened!
> 
> Got an email from 'Disney Gift Card Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting.
> 
> For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.
> 
> Anyone else get this?  Are they finally paying us for all the hassles of a system that doesn't work??



Yes !  I`ve got one too


----------



## Chris Ehlers

iteachlit said:


> I'm in. I have the main menu. My resort reservation, tickets, and traveling party are all there. I'm just waiting for the park reservation system link to go somewhere other than the splash page.


Im in the same boat!  have been in but no menu at the top  this is my 3rd time here and if you click anything on the page it boots you


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502972
> Interested to see where this takes me...


7:30 here. It keeps refreshing and adding 30 seconds but we started at 13:00 minutes so hopefully it keeps moving.


----------



## scrappinginontario

koszmok said:


> I just received a Disney gift card online without any reason...
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> Strangely  it`s the same amount I`d have received  due to declined house keeping (check in Sept 2020)


Exact same thing happened to me!  Also for a Sep 2020 trip.

I've tucked it away into my trip email file.  It's worth trying....whenever we finally get back to Disney!


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502972
> Interested to see where this takes me...


When you were taken to this page, was it after you hit the link for Park Pass System that was giving the information? Or is there a new link?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Krandor said:


> agree. It does say don’t refresh or use back. absolutely a queue.


Problem is, even after you get through, there’s nothing on the other side!  I’ve gotten past the castle several times, to no avail.  The system is literally not able to sign you in.


----------



## Lewisc

CastAStone said:


> Like the rest of you I too am constantly refreshing to see if they load new DVC purchase incentives this morning. Rumor was they would...


1 bonus park reservation for every 100 points. Park will be disclosed morning of your visit


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

Reservations said cannot cancel or modify until June 24th and if your resort is not open you will have to pay the difference to change. Thanks Disney


----------



## CheshireCas

Just had to take my dog outside. I’m sure my browser on my laptop will load while I’m out here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I totally forgot that the DVC resorts were opening today.  My Twitter feed is a mix of 

"Still at this new castle image"
"Of course it's not working!"

And

"Oh, look, we codes for menus at Captain Cooks"
"One party or 4 individuals per elevator"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I used this link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/

The time keeps randomly bumping back up to 15min though whenever it gets low. Maybe what it leads to isn't ready yet?


----------



## Leigh L

scrappinginontario said:


> Okay so something really weird just happened!
> 
> Got an email from 'Disney Gift Card Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting.
> 
> For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.
> 
> Anyone else get this?  Are they finally paying us for all the hassles of a system that doesn't work??


I just came here to check, I got one for $30!
Once we get the yay or the nay (edit: meaning park reservations), I'm going to go to the gift card website and try transferring to an existing card.
Email does look like a Disney one.


----------



## koszmok

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> Reservations said cannot cancel or modify until June 24th and if your resort is not open you will have to pay the difference to change. Thanks Disney



I`ve been told twice this morning from different CM that it`s on Disney. Won`t cost me. If I keep my dates.


----------



## JacknSally

atkinstogram said:


> Nah, I just have a port monitor watching traffic in and out.  It's kinda my job.



*I know... I was making a joke. Funnier to me I guess because I have terrible eyes and can't put my contacts in yet.   *


----------



## hereforthechurros

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> Reservations said cannot cancel or modify until June 24th and if your resort is not open you will have to pay the difference to change. Thanks Disney


When is your reservation?


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

July 24th-August 3rd


----------



## NoTime42

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502972
> Interested to see where this takes me...


Thanks,
Although I got higher times and it occasionally refreshes with a higher number


----------



## jbreen2010

this delay in park reservation system eats in to the timeframe that disney hotel guests can book reservations.  i hope it opens today or the window will keep getting shorter and shorter and then annual passholders will also be staring at that pink castle saying "just a moment".  also:  Moment:  a very brief period of time.   

I'VE BEEN ON HOLD FOR 53 MINUTES DISNEY!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

For those of you getting gift cards... are they all equivalent to the amount you would get for declining mouse keeping?


----------



## LaDonna

scrappinginontario said:


> Okay so something really weird just happened!
> 
> Got an email from 'Disney Gift Card Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting.
> 
> For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.
> 
> Anyone else get this?  Are they finally paying us for all the hassles of a system that doesn't work??


Someone posted on Facebook they got a random $40 one


----------



## Flamingeaux

I got the gift card email from Disney too.  It is the amount for opting out of mousekeeping.  I put that on my online checkin a good while back.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I used this link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/
> 
> The time keeps randomly bumping back up to 15min though whenever it gets low. Maybe what it leads to isn't ready yet?


You weren't refreshing that page?


----------



## andyman8

Lol so it appears nobody knows what’s going on (even many inside Disney). Great launch day!


----------



## Helvetica

Maybe they just should have done a park roulette system... You can get in, but they're going to tell you which park you can go to on which days.


----------



## pplmover4

Cant go anywhere after here...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> You weren't refreshing that page?



I was but that wasn't doing anything but pink castle-ing me, when I just direct pasted in that link I got the "we're almost in orbit"


----------



## koszmok

ENJDisneyFan said:


> For those of you getting gift cards... are they all equivalent to the amount you would get for declining mouse keeping?



Yes, exactly


----------



## A2DisneyMom

I suspect this may end up being Disney IT’s most spectacular failure to-date.  After all, they fast-tracked it due to COVID.  Did we really expect this to end any other way?


----------



## Leigh L

ENJDisneyFan said:


> For those of you getting gift cards... are they all equivalent to the amount you would get for declining mouse keeping?


I thought it was declining housekeeping also, but it's $10 more.
It would be the right amount for another reservation we have (split stay), but that one isn't in my name, it's in DH's name and so far, he hasn't gotten one.

Edit: Makes sense it would be housekeeping though.


----------



## Lewisc

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> Reservations said cannot cancel or modify until June 24th and if your resort is not open you will have to pay the difference to change. Thanks Disney


Right. If YOU want to change your resort, to a resort of your choice,you'll pay the difference. 

It appears if you wait and let Disney move you to a resort of Disney's choice no charge.

The more guests who pick their own resort the more $$$ in Disneys pocket


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Lol so it appears nobody knows what’s going on (even many inside Disney). Great launch day!


Disney: "We had no idea our system would crash immediately.  All we did was surprise the World 30 hours in advance about it and tell 15 months worth of reservations to schedule all at the same time.  It was only expected to be handling about 200,000 people.  We have no idea why it crashed"


----------



## MrsBooch

CastAStone said:


> Like the rest of you I too am constantly refreshing to see if they load new DVC purchase incentives this morning. Rumor was they would...



Oh! this is the first I have seen anyone mention this - assuming it would pop on the DVC website?


----------



## skeeter31

Lewisc said:


> Right. If YOU want to change your resort, to a resort of your choice,you'll pay the difference.
> 
> It appears if you wait and let Disney move you to a resort of Disney's choice no charge.
> 
> The more guests who pick their own resort the more $$$ in Disneys pocket


Not 100% true. It seems you have to initiate the change. If you wait, Disney will just cancel the reservation once you are 7 days out from check in if you’re at a closed resort.


----------



## FinallyFL

Group Hug to all the poor phone CMs that are working today.


----------



## koszmok

Lewisc said:


> Right. If YOU want to change your resort, to a resort of your choice,you'll pay the difference.
> 
> It appears if you wait and let Disney move you to a resort of Disney's choice no charge.
> 
> The more guests who pick their own resort the more $$$ in Disneys pocket



Right. This was I`ve been told. If I keep my reservation and my hotel won`t open Disney will put me somewhere.


----------



## mcomber7

I know very little about IT things, but I do wonder why they didn't just do 60 days out for reservations, it seems like it's common sense....


----------



## Flamingeaux

The funny thing is, what if I cancel my trip and I have already spent the money on the gift card.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> I just saw this had popped up on YouTube.


Cute, but somewhere out there, there are people attempting to visit wdw for the first time this year.

Can you imagine!? Their friends have been a few times and think they are clued up so tell the newbies "you absolutely must get you ADRs booked, and you FP's. Where are you staying? Pop! Oh yeah great resort you will love it there!"

Meanwhile... ADRs/FPs gone from MDE, pop likely closed for rest of year, newbies have no clue what most of the on site resorts are and the pros/cons for each or like the rest of us which resorts will be open in September. No one knows what restaurants are open,  oh and it's entirely possible that for newbies 14 day vacation that because they arent fully aware and hammering the refresh today that when they get around to doing their park reservations in a few weeks time that for their entire 14 days only Epcot has availability!

Crazy times.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Disney: "We had no idea our system would crash immediately.  All we did was surprise the World 30 hours in advance about it and tell 15 months worth of reservations to schedule all at the same time.  It was only expected to be handling about 200,000 people.  We have no idea why it crashed"


They’re also now backtracking the 7am claim, saying they never officially announced that. While that is sort of true, they did communicate it to some TAs.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> Lol so it appears nobody knows what’s going on (even many inside Disney). Great launch day!



At least it’s expected. They’ve always set the bar pretty low in this department. I defend Disney for a lot of things, but their website reliability is really just indefensible.

Good luck, everyone! I look forward to seeing some positive updates!


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I used this link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/
> 
> The time keeps randomly bumping back up to 15min though whenever it gets low. Maybe what it leads to isn't ready yet?


Thank you! I'm in castle page and when I clicked this, it is under 6 minutes

Edit: OK, it seems to keep bumping me back up by a minute or two
Edit #2: And now back to 15 minutes lol. Beats looking at a castle after the last hour!


----------



## koszmok

skeeter31 said:


> Not 100% true. It seems you have to initiate the change. If you wait, Disney will just cancel the reservation once you are 7 days out from check in if you’re at a closed resort.



I did try to initiate the change and they told me to stay put.  Disney will contact me about my resort change.
Although my reservation is in Sept. 

Or after you received the email notification they might give you a deadline. Who knows?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Leigh L said:


> Thank you! I'm in castle page and when I clicked this, it is under 6 minutes


Don't get too excited mine keeps randomly going back up to 15


----------



## atkinstogram

andyman8 said:


> Lol so it appears nobody knows what’s going on (even many inside Disney). Great launch day!



Where's my shocked Pikachu gif when I need it..


----------



## skeeter31

koszmok said:


> I did try to initiate the change and they told me to stay put.  Disney will contact me about my resort change.
> Although my reservation is in Sept.
> 
> Or after you received the email notification they might give you a deadline. Who knows?


Yeah, they may just be completely overwhelmed today. And we all know phone center CMs can give different information each time you call.


----------



## Acup313

I used the link that led to the timer, and my timer hit 0:00, but now it is just stalled out on that page.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

People not on board with the salmon castle are really going to hate it after this.  Gonna be hard to see it for the first time and not think of this morning.

One launch dragging another down, lol.  Great thinking there, Disney.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

andyman8 said:


> They’re also now backtracking the 7am claim, saying they never officially announced that. While that is sort of true, they did communicate it to some TAs.



Funny how the CM I spoke with on Friday after the announcement told me 7am EST.


----------



## Disneysoule

No emails .. no gift card... come on Disney. Give me some love here.


----------



## Ian3314

Acup313 said:


> I used the link that led to the timer, and my timer hit 0:00, but now it is just stalled out on that page.


Same here.


----------



## stitchsnk

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Don't get too excited mine keeps randomly going back up to 15



Mine just says 0:00! But I don't want to refresh!


----------



## babydoll65

I'm confused  are guests with existing reservations till the end of the year allowed to modify today? Or not?


----------



## hereforthechurros

babydoll65 said:


> I'm confused  are guests with existing reservations till the end of the year allowed to modify today? Or not?


Yes. Hence the madness.


----------



## jbreen2010

Got through to a CM after about a 57 minute wait time.

CM told me that she doesn't expect the system to be open until this afternoon so told me to try giving a call back at that time.  

I do have to start work at some point today, so I guess that's my only option.


----------



## CastAStone

MrsBooch said:


> Oh! this is the first I have seen anyone mention this - assuming it would pop on the DVC website?


I found this post to be helpful:




i<3riviera said:


> very interesting, back in early 2020, CCV wasn't even in the cost calculator at all, it was just AUL and RVA
> 
> I think there will be two places we'll see the first indication of sales being up
> *1* the RVA, CCV, and AUL pricing sheets will be active again (right now just a 404 error) https://www.dvcexplorer.com/qp/ or https://www.dvcexplorer.com/qm/ (username: welcome | password: home)​*2* the special offers page will have actual offers (right now just redirects to RVA) https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/special-offers/​
> if anyone notices either being up, please do share!


----------



## Raggou

CastAStone said:


> I found this post to be helpful:



Welcome back to the madhouse @CastAStone


----------



## AmberMV

They should have just opened it at 4am ET and let all us Disney freaks get our fix and let the "normal people" duke it out at the 7am expected time


----------



## magickingdomprincess

So I'm logged into my account and have a main menu at the top of the page.  Should I just keep trying to click on the park reservation link?  Right now it just shows information on the system, but when it loads is that where it will allow me to create my travel party?


----------



## andyman8

babydoll65 said:


> I'm confused  are guests with existing reservations till the end of the year allowed to modify today? Or not?


They were supposed to be allowed to today, however due to these “magical enhancements,” CMs at DRC aren’t able to access the system right now. It appears that the new DPPS and their systems are tied together, which was apparently news to some CMs lol.


----------



## MrsSmith07

I've been in MDE since before 7am (est) and just kept refreshing every few minutes, my last refresh took me to the pink castle


----------



## AmberMV

*AND THEN!!??*


----------



## anthony2k7

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Time to start taking bets on how long I am going to stand in line to ride ROTR.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll pack snacks.


Im still lots of pages behind so maybe already answered, but surely they will have to cap the maximum length of each queue and just tell people the ride isnt accepting anyone else to the queue right now.

Surely they can only allow the queues to be the length of the floor markings??


----------



## Krandor

mcomber7 said:


> I know very little about IT things, but I do wonder why they didn't just do 60 days out for reservations, it seems like it's common sense....



they want to allow everybody with tickets to book now and then going forward you’ll reserve when you buy tickets. That is what makes the most sense

a 60 day window and somebody who bought day 61 is competing with somebody who bought a year ago.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 502995
> 
> *AND THEN!!??*



*JUST GOT THIS TOO! It's so anticlimactic when the clock runs out and nothing happens *


----------



## AmberMV

I got a MAKE RESERVATION button, but clicked it and got Space Mountain


----------



## scrappinginontario

ENJDisneyFan said:


> For those of you getting gift cards... are they all equivalent to the amount you would get for declining mouse keeping?


Yes, exactly!  We have a 9 night trip booked and it's for $80!


----------



## one_cat

mcomber7 said:


> I know very little about IT things, but I do wonder why they didn't just do 60 days out for reservations, it seems like it's common sense....


If I was managing this I would have done only the first 2 weeks.  Keep the customers with the most immediate needs whole.


----------



## Ian3314

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 502995
> 
> *AND THEN!!??*


And then mine went back up to 15 minutes...lol


----------



## JacknSally




----------



## skeeter31

magickingdomprincess said:


> So I'm logged into my account and have a main menu at the top of the page.  Should I just keep trying to click on the park reservation link?  Right now it just shows information on the system, but when it loads is that where it will allow me to create my travel party?


Apparently the actual system isn’t live yet. Everyone is sitting in loading pages, but there isn’t anything actually loading on the other side. Disney is hoping to have it up and running by the afternoon per some phone center CMs.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Ian3314 said:


> And then mine went back up to 15 minutes...lol


I've been at 0 for a bit (maybe 7-8 minutes now) and I don't know which would be worse, more time or perpetually sitting at 0!


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> If I was managing this I would have done only the first 2 weeks.  Keep the customers with the most immediate needs whole.


It probably still would have crashed, then it would have crashed when they opened the next two weeks, then again for the following two weeks.......and so on and so forth.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Yep so I am just stuck at 0 on the orbit page


----------



## Helvetica

I got like an hour or so before I have to go to work... I doubt they'll fix their silliness by then. 

They seriously need to do something about their IT. Having everyone with tickets and a resort reservation logging in at the same time was an absolutely terrible idea.


----------



## MrsSmith07

This is new. I now have an important message to check availability, then it goes back to the “we’re almost in orbit”


----------



## dtrain

Me every time someone posts what a CM told them:


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> View attachment 503005



*This is a new page for me! It took me to the Space Mountain screen with an active countdown clock.*

*LET'S GO GET THAT DINO*


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *This is a new page for me! It took me to the Space Mountain screen with an active countdown clock.
> 
> LET'S GO GET THAT DINO*




Quick note... anyone actually make it through to a FINAL CONFIRMED RESERVATION DM me so I can update the process in the canary thread;


----------



## MrsBooch

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 502995
> 
> *AND THEN!!??*




....soon...


----------



## cakebaker

They're managing to get emails out. I just got one trying to sell me on photopass.....I'm a passholder.


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *This is a new page for me! It took me to the Space Mountain screen with an active countdown clock.
> 
> LET'S GO GET THAT DINO*



*Countdown clock made it to 2 minutes and then reset to 15 minutes. I also have one going on my desktop now. Both run for about 2 minutes and then reset.*


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> Any resort cancellations would have come by now right? To have people go through the hassle of booking park reservations just to cancel them, after everything else that’s gone down, would be ice cold.


Imagine the situation if the primary aim for the park reservations system was yet more data capture on intentional visitor numbers for Disney, then if numbers were lower than expected they announce further "measures" (closures/cancellations)

Especially considering the spiking FL covid numbers.


----------



## AmberMV

Now all 3 watch pages are 3 #crashtles, however it's indicative of a "create party" screen coming...


----------



## cakebaker

Eric Smith said:


> It probably still would have crashed, then it would have crashed when they opened the next two weeks, then again for the following two weeks.......and so on and so forth.


Yes, until they fix their issues, it's going to happen every time. It can be fixed, they just don't need to. People are willing to put up with it.


----------



## rteetz

Well in other news Topolino's Terrace is now open and the characters just march in a square and do their dance from prior to closing. No meeting guests at tables of course.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

My spaceship changed to a castle????


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

JacknSally said:


> *This is a new page for me! It took me to the Space Mountain screen with an active countdown clock.
> 
> LET'S GO GET THAT DINO*


I got the page that said "make a reservation" at 7:48.  It counted down from 8 minutes....for 20 minutes and hit 0 at 8:10.  Just now the page died completely & crashed.  Le sigh.  I think the countdown timer was to appease us.


----------



## Lewisc

skeeter31 said:


> Not 100% true. It seems you have to initiate the change. If you wait, Disney will just cancel the reservation once you are 7 days out from check in if you’re at a closed resort.


I thought you just had to confirm you're still going.

I think demand is way less then posters on Disney fan sites think.


----------



## Moliphino

IT LOADED AND I THINK I DID IT!


----------



## jenushkask8s

We finally got in! Got MK, AK and DHS for our 7/11-7/18 trip and Epcot and DHS for our 9/10-9/12 trip! 

PHEW! Now I can finally get my work day started, LOL! 

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## one_cat

I have never gotten past the castle so you guys are doing better than me.  I could never get past the second screen of Donkey Kong either.


----------



## Luvears

orbit countdown page redirected to pink castle


----------



## CastAStone

People are getting in...


----------



## Disneytrippin'

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 502972
> Interested to see where this takes me...


That looks like you entered a waiting room like what Build A Bear did with The Child plush.


WonderlandisReality said:


> My spaceship changed to a castle????


That's the Magic of Disney


----------



## Helvetica

If aliens came onto this load screen, they'd have no idea how human counting works. It's worse than the Capcom or Microsoft counting system.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Well in other news Topolino's Terrace is now open and the characters just march in a square and do their dance from prior to closing. No meeting guests at tables of course.



And the Poly is refilling the water feature out front.


----------



## AmberMV

Moliphino said:


> IT LOADED AND I THINK I DID IT!





jenushkask8s said:


> We finally got in! Got MK, AK and DHS for our 7/11-7/18 trip and Epcot and DHS for our 9/10-9/12 trip!
> 
> PHEW! Now I can finally get my work day started, LOL!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still waiting!


How long were on the castle page before it loaded you in?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> Well in other news Topolino's Terrace is now open and the characters just march in a square and do their dance from prior to closing. No meeting guests at tables of course.



I'll save my $43 and go drink it instead elsewhere.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> People are getting in...



I am definitely not people


----------



## JK World

Reservations done!  Trip isn't until November, but feels good to know we will get into parks (if we go).


----------



## Moliphino

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 502995
> 
> *AND THEN!!??*



Eventually it loaded to the park reservation system. It was quite a while after it hit 0.


----------



## andyman8

If your orbit timer gets to 0:00, DO NOT REFRESH. It will still keep trying to get you through, even if the timer is showing 0s.


----------



## joelle89

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I am definitely not people



Me neither... My heart can't take it anymore


----------



## jenushkask8s

AmberMV said:


> How long were on the castle page before it loaded you in?



I got on about 7am and got the castle until about 7:30am. I was then able to log in and just kept refreshing until I saw the button appear on the reservation page. After I clicked that, I was put into a waiting room with a wait estimate of 2 mins, 30 secs (really ended up being closer to 5 mins). It then sat on a 0:00 countdown for about 5 mins before it refreshed to the actual reservation page.


----------



## JacknSally

andyman8 said:


> If your orbit timer gets to 0:00, DO NOT REFRESH. It will still keep trying to get you through, even if the timer is showing 0s.



*Mine just autoredirected to the crashtle! On my phone it will run for 30-60 seconds and then reset to 15 minutes.*


----------



## Spaceguy55

Guess I haven't missed anything by not getting up early...but I was able to change my avatar while I wait ..


----------



## AmberMV

Ok everyone, what do you got?  I got 3 #Crashtles and a 7 dwarfs.


----------



## mom2elle

I got in, was able to book for Aug 21-28. Used Microsoft Edge just as FYI. Internet explorer (Pink castle) and safari (still space mountain countdown) were hung.
(Edited for too many typos)


----------



## Acup313

I was able to do mine.  I waited 3 minutes on the countdown screen.  Then another 3 or 4 minutes on the pink castle, then it let me login.


----------



## CastAStone

Spaceguy55 said:


> Guess I haven't missed anything by not getting up early...but I was able to change my avatar while I wait ..


Awesome.


----------



## Helvetica

Got to zero... Went back up to 30 seconds. 

This has been the longest 15 minutes ever. 

Now it sent me to a different screen?


----------



## CheshireCas

AmberMV said:


> Ok everyone, what do you got?  I got 3 #Crashtles and a 7 dwarfs.


Two #Crashtles and a Space Mtn.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Ok everyone, what do you got?  I got 3 #Crashtles and a 7 dwarfs.



*Dwarfs, space mountain, a couple of Stitch, and more crashtles than I can count. I need the falcon!*


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm getting Space Mountain with a countdown on firefox and the castle on chrome.....


----------



## Acup313

Remember not to refresh if you get the castle, it is still trying to load on that screen.


----------



## atkinstogram

one_cat said:


> I have never gotten past the castle so you guys are doing better than me.  I could never get past the second screen of Donkey Kong either.



There's a second screen on Donkey Kong......?


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Dwarfs, space mountain, a couple of Stitch, and more crashtles than I can count. I need the falcon!*


You got the Royal Flush i.e. epitomy of Disney IT!


----------



## Janet McDonald

why wont it let me in gahhhhhhh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> Ok everyone, what do you got?  I got 3 #Crashtles and a 7 dwarfs.



Oooh, just 1 7 dwarfs away from a Full Stitch which is a very tough hand to beat


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

I got in! Got our times in July with ease! 
 2 things:

1. Don’t add your nonticketed infant to your party.
2. Don’t use the big “Make Reservation” button, scroll down and click the link one instead.


----------



## joelle89

Mine just starts the clock again and again and again.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

This is the longest 15 minutes of my life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Janet McDonald said:


> why wont it let me in gahhhhhhh


----------



## iteachlit

I'm almost in orbit. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Helvetica

Apparently I got logged out, but it still won't let me get to the reservation screen. All I get is a white screen with the bottom text of the website.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

So once you have the castle do nothing? I have already had the diarrhea over this


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I got in! Got our times in July with ease!
> 2 things:
> 
> 1. Don’t add your nonticketed infant to your party.
> 2. Don’t use the big “Make Reservation” button, scroll down and hit the link instead.


----------



## AmberMV

You think Disney are laughing at us? I feel like they are laughing at us.


----------



## Luvears

Got orbit down to 0- then to castle. Now back to orbit and resets +30 seconds until you graduate to another -30 seconds... but really like 60 seconds to make 30 second progess if that makes ANY sense.


----------



## iteachlit

WonderlandisReality said:


> So once you have the castle do nothing? I have already had the diarrhea over this


I got bumped to the castle screen. I went back to waltdisneyworld.com; I was still logged in. At that point, clicking park reservations brought me to the Space Mountain countdown.


----------



## MrsSmith07

mine won't work


----------



## abs1978

No luck here at all.


----------



## ScoobyGal

I was able to make our reservations!  I had several tabs open with a "waiting castle" and a "waiting spaceship".  The "spaceship tab" changed to be able to make the park reservations for all 4 parks.  I was a little concerned about the parks time rumors that people would be getting staggered times, but we were to get the full park times (ex. MK 9am - 7pm).  When I tried to check back into MDE I got the "waiting castle" again, but the MDE mobile app shows the park reservations for all guests in our party.  Yahoo!  Now I can have breakfast!  LOL


----------



## one_cat

After clicking on “Make a Disney Park Pass Reservation” I get a blank page.  Am I supposed to just wait for it to load?


----------



## Doingitagain

A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


----------



## FinallyFL

My Chrome window was sitting on the pink castle. I used Edge and now I am in Orbit with a 8:33 countdown.


----------



## rteetz

I got in and am all done! Just need my pass extended now so I can do my other trip...


----------



## iteachlit

This countdown timer is screwy! Time is fluid.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am freaking out. I have been on for almost 9 hours. How are you all getting in?


----------



## CheshireCas

I’m still waiting but my timers are finally going down. My cousin, however, is in the process of making her ressies now!


----------



## JacknSally

*For anyone keeping track of this, since it was asked a ton in the last few days... I have a friend who only has an AP Voucher on her account (no active AP) and she was just able to book 15 days of park reservations. Some for Christmas/New Year's and some for next June.*


----------



## AmberMV

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am freaking out. I have been on for almost 9 hours. How are you all getting in?


same


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

I was finally able to get through and made our reservations. The one device got to zero while my phone was at 0 and waiting. The one device that got to 0 went to a blank page. My phone is the one that opened up to do the reservation, but it did go to the castle for a little bit. I ended up going through by using the link another person posted and not just through mydisneyexperience.com. I did this link https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-reservations/

Now I have to modify my resort reservations as we had a split stay and both are not opening up til August: Poly & YC. We arrive on July 12th.


----------



## Helvetica

I still can't get beyond a blank page. Has anyone been able to get it to work on Safari on MacOS?


----------



## MrsSmith07

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


 I can get to the park reservation page, but after I click it, I just get a blank page


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I made mine! 

*Go make a dining reservation *if you got booted and aren't signed in. 
*THEN* go to the park pass reservation page and try to book. 

That got me in instantly. The orbits got me nowhere.


----------



## CastAStone

*FYI*:
I have been tinkering for a bit and am now confident that if you do not have valid theme park admission, it will give you a blank page with only legal links at the bottom (after waiting through the castle and space).

If you are getting this page and you do have theme park admission, You may want to check that it’s all linked properly in MDE.


----------



## wisteria1019

My refresh fingers are tired. Stitch just changed to the Castle


----------



## WatchandLearn33

Phone message just changed again. Modifications are now possible for 2020 according to automated message. I have been on hold for 1 hour 50 minutes.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Arg, I was able to get through to make the park reservations but I need to modify my existing reservation at CBR from Aug 15-22 to Oct 30 - Nov 7. 

Can anyone check availability on Oct 31?? TIA!!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I got in and made ours finally, got all the parks we wanted!  Tip- don't click  view my plans - I did this when I was done and it took me back to the castle. I checked MDE and was able to actually see our park reservations.


----------



## jb405

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


This totally works.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I made mine! Go make a dining reservation if you got booted and aren't signed in. THEN go to the park pass reservation page and try to book. That got me in instantly. The orbits got me nowhere.


how? Dining takes me to Space Mtn


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> how? Dining takes me to Space Mtn



I just kept trying until it didn't. I wish I had a better answer


----------



## Leigh L

I'm trying Firefox instead, seems to be resetting


Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


THIS!
I was logged in way before 7 and got bumped out until about 10 minutes ago when I saw this worked for someone
Also, just a guess but I'd try something other than Chrome.

My orbit time was WAY shorter once I switched to Firefox, but after orbit, that stayed on the castle for a long time.
So I did the dining FF incognito and boom, right in to book an ADR and log in, had reservations 2 minutes later.

Easy process, but once booked on MDE app, there is no mod button, only cancel. Not sure about the website version since I closed out to not weigh down the system.


----------



## Hundred Acre Woods

Helvetica said:


> Apparently I got logged out, but it still won't let me get to the reservation screen. All I get is a white screen with the bottom text of the website.



This is what I am getting also.  I was using Safari.  Now I am trying in Chrome.  We will see what happens.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'd just like to see the spaceship to make me think I was in line.  All I can see is the castle.  Any tips for getting a  countdown clock?


----------



## joelle89

Finally got it and was able to do our reservations for september 14-28. All parks were still available.

Now all we have to worry about is that darn travelban.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Helvetica said:


> I still can't get beyond a blank page. Has anyone been able to get it to work on Safari on MacOS?


Nothing yet..


----------



## FinallyFL

scrappinginontario said:


> I'd just like to see the spaceship to make me think I was in line.  All I can see is the castle.  Any tips for getting a  countdown clock?


Try using a different browser or the ADR tip above.


----------



## Helvetica

CastAStone said:


> *FYI*:
> I have been tinkering for a bit and am now confident that if you do not have valid theme park admission, it will give you a blank page with only legal links at the bottom (after waiting through the castle and space).
> 
> If you are getting this page and you do have theme park admission, You may want to check that it’s all linked properly in MDE.



I mean, it says that I have tickets on the My Plans page, but I won't be able to activate my new AP until I get to the parks.


----------



## HorizonOne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I made mine! Go make a dining reservation if you got booted and aren't signed in. THEN go to the park pass reservation page and try to book. That got me in instantly. The orbits got me nowhere.



This worked like a charm!  We got in just like you said instantly and booked what we needed!! Thank you IceSkatingPrincess!


----------



## koszmok

I got down to 1 min than it went back to 15

where I`m stuck now


----------



## axfather

Hate to complain but is anyone surprised at the tech. glitches?


----------



## A2DisneyMom

I’m just about done with this.  2 hours watching a pink castle refresh to make plans for a trip 2 weeks away.  Seriously considering just canceling the whole thing and trying again when Disney gets their act together.  This is ridiculous.  Why do I spend all of my money on them again?  Starting to see why everyone I know thinks I’m nuts!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

HorizonOne said:


> This worked like a charm!  We got in just like you said instantly and booked what we needed!! Thank you IceSkatingPrincess!



I'm glad that worked for you too! I saw some other people do it on the canary thread. It took me a few tries to get dining to work but once that loaded I was golden.


----------



## hereforthechurros

For those not in yet, once you’re in it’s a complete breeze and goes quickly. I have to imagine there’s still plenty of availability. Try the dining hack posted here to skip the castle, and login! Then go to park passes in the menu bar.


----------



## Marionnette

When I finally got logged in, got the orbit screen and counted down to zero. Then got the stupid blank screen! I know that I have a reservation and all tickets linked. This is so frustratingly.


----------



## Raggou

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm glad that worked for you too! I saw some other people do it on the canary thread. It took me a few tries to get dining to work but once that loaded I was golden.



CANARY HAS LANDED AND THE PAGE IS UP PG 1 POST 1. 

I DID ITTTTTT


----------



## one_cat

I got ours done for our September trip.  I tried to make reservations for our May trip but the confirmation page is just spinning.  I don’t know if that is because they won’t let us make those reservations or if it is just the system glitching again.  I checked MDE and our September reservations do show.


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm glad that worked for you too! I saw some other people do it on the canary thread. It took me a few tries to get dining to work but once that loaded I was golden.



*LOL this just took me to the Crashtle! So now I've got the Crashtle in one tab, 2 minutes on my countdown on my phone, and 4 minutes in a countdown in an incognito window.*


----------



## AmberMV

Now i have 7 #crashtles


----------



## Disneysoule

yay finally its SOON!!! got them!!


----------



## DarthGallifrey

The dining reservation hack worked for me.  Got all of my July 2020 and April 2021 dates taken care of


----------



## one_cat

In truth once I got logged in the system was pretty snappy.  I guess the strategy is to keep people queued on the castle to protect the system.


----------



## tramps’lady

anyone having problems with AP vouchers


----------



## abs1978

The dining tip totally worked!  Got in and got everything I wanted for our Thanksgiving trip.  Gosh that was a stressful two hours!!

Now to see what happens with dining reservations are opened, lol!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Everythig with Dining gets me a spaceship


----------



## Cramden

Got mine booked. The earliest I could get Epcot though was 11 am and Hollywood Studios 10 am. I'm staying 9/27-10/1.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Mine wouldn't work on using safari, I had to switch to one of my children's surface tablets to get it to work


----------



## hereforthechurros

tramps’lady said:


> anyone having problems with AP vouchers


No issues here we were able to book with our voucher


----------



## Rxdr2013

Cramden said:


> Got mine booked. The earliest I could get Epcot though was 11 am and Hollywood Studios 10 am. I'm staying 9/27-10/1.


that's because thats what times those parks open now


----------



## CheshireCas

A2DisneyMom said:


> I’m just about done with this.  2 hours watching a pink castle refresh to make plans for a trip 2 weeks away.  Seriously considering just canceling the whole thing and trying again when Disney gets their act together.  This is ridiculous.  Why do I spend all of my money on them again?  Starting to see why everyone I know thinks I’m nuts!


My browsers are letting my login now! Don’t give up home yet.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Raggou said:


> CANARY HAS LANDED AND THE PAGE IS UP PG 1 POST 1.
> 
> I DID ITTTTTT


----------



## christophles

I was able to book the parks for my first trip since I'm AP, but when I try to book my next trip, its saying not so fast. I should be able to book all my hotel reservations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> *FYI*:
> I have been tinkering for a bit and am now confident that if you do not have valid theme park admission, it will give you a blank page with only legal links at the bottom (after waiting through the castle and space).
> 
> If you are getting this page and you do have theme park admission, You may want to check that it’s all linked properly in MDE.




Just: we have a park stay but it doesn't start until Sept 29th 2021.  We have an AP voucher.  The calendar is all white and when I click on a date it asks me to pick a park and then says "no more Disney Park Pass available for the selected date and park" 

If I pick on a date that my resort stay is it just then says "one or more parka not available"

Wasn't sure how it would work given I have a booked resort stay and ticket media but it is past this period.  Looks like it is responding correctly but is a little confusing as doesn't say I can't book but more I am not able to book due to my dates


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cramden said:


> Got mine booked. The earliest I could get Epcot though was 11 am and Hollywood Studios 10 am. I'm staying 9/27-10/1.


Those are just the hours for the parks.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I switched from Chrome to Safari and it worked right away. I couldn't believe it. Chrome has always worked best for me on the Disney site. 

Got all three park dates in July, October, and November with no problem.


----------



## HorizonOne

Cramden said:


> Got mine booked. The earliest I could get Epcot though was 11 am and Hollywood Studios 10 am. I'm staying 9/27-10/1.



that is the park hours,  So you are in when it opens.


----------



## Cramden

Rxdr2013 said:


> that's because thats what times those parks open now


LOL, perfect then


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

Not sure if it's been said here yet or not but if you have kids under 3 in your party (therefore NO TICKETS) remove them and it will let you book your park passes. Otherwise you will get an error. So this is NOT like dining where the little ones count.


----------



## Leigh L

christophles said:


> I was able to book the parks for my first trip since I'm AP, but when I try to book my next trip, its saying not so fast. I should be able to book all my hotel reservations.


I can't book my November trip either. Don't have an AP but my ticket should allow me to split it between two trips.

I can get up to the select a park screen but then it tells me no availability. But I can see there is. So I'm guessing it's not recognizing my ticket...wondering if there is an AP issue too that's similar.


----------



## ScoobyGal

Cramden said:


> Got mine booked. The earliest I could get Epcot though was 11 am and Hollywood Studios 10 am. I'm staying 9/27-10/1.


Those are the revised park times.  You have the full availability times, so you should be good.


----------



## CastAStone

UPDATE: if you don’t have theme park admission it won’t let you complete the process, and the buy tickets button takes you nowhere.


----------



## Helvetica

Safari is the problem. Mac users, use Chrome to get your reservations. Then never use it ever again.


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> *FYI*:
> I have been tinkering for a bit and am now confident that if you do not have valid theme park admission, it will give you a blank page with only legal links at the bottom (after waiting through the castle and space).
> 
> If you are getting this page and you do have theme park admission, You may want to check that it’s all linked properly in MDE.



*Finally got past the countdown and it just took me to a blank page with the legal links at the bottom. I have two 5-day park hoppers and a resort stay correctly linked to my account.*


----------



## princesscinderella

christophles said:


> I was able to book the parks for my first trip since I'm AP, but when I try to book my next trip, its saying not so fast. I should be able to book all my hotel reservations.



My friend who is not on the boards and I have been coaching her this morning who also has APs and 3 separate DVC reservations was only allowed to book 3 days too.  Maybe they haven’t figured that part out yet.  She has all the reservations linked in MDE


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Finally got past the countdown and it just took me to a blank page with the legal links at the bottom. I have two 5-day park hoppers and a resort stay correctly linked to my account.*



*INCOGNITO BROWSER FINALLY CAME THROUGH! I'M IN! LET'S GO GET THAT DINO!*


----------



## dislee1164

DH and I have active APs, and on-site resort stays. Both of us are linked, but it won't let me book more than 3 park days. GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jiggy38

Microsoft Edge Browser >> Sign in to Make Dining Reservations >> Click My Disney Experience and go to Park Reservations Page

That's what worked for me. Thanks for the ones who suggested that route!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

My ingoing concerns were that A) it wouldn't let me split my park ticket up among different stays and B) it would require me to make reservations for all of my park ticket days. Both concerns were unfounded.


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *Finally got past the countdown and it just took me to a blank page with the legal links at the bottom. I have two 5-day park hoppers and a resort stay correctly linked to my account.*


Refresh until it doesn’t worked for me eventually


----------



## LaDonna

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


Thank you this is the only thing that workEd for me it took me a minute to find an actual reservation I could Try and book I think I did T-Rex and that worked out


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Everyone, please remember to go delete your fake dining reservations so we don't deplete the system of reservations people actually need!


----------



## kverdon

jb405 said:


> This totally works.


Totally works for me too! You don't need to actually make the reservation, just log in and paste in the URL.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


THANK YOU....I followed your instructions, was able to sign in and then reserve all my park days...Again THANK YOU !!!


----------



## mcomber7

Did it in Chrome!  Keep trying, it will work!


----------



## tgree9369

I have Room only reservations for July 2021 at Yacht Club. I was able to switch my vacation from this July to next July in that small window when you could make Room Only reservations. Does anyone know when I can turn these into a vacation package (adding park tickets)? I heard that I may have to call on June 24th? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mattpeto

Does anyone know if the booking window was extended through the entire year of 2021 or does it stop in September?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I tried all my devices and my laptop got me in. I used Firefox


----------



## A2DisneyMom

CheshireCas said:


> My browsers are letting my login now! Don’t give up home yet.


I can’t give up.  I can’t even login or get anyone on the phone to cancel my resort reservations! Lol!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mattpeto said:


> Does anyone know if the booking window was extended through the entire year of 2021 or does it stop in September?


I could see Dec 31 2020 on the calendar but I didn't try to book it so I'm not sure if it was valid.


----------



## shoegal9

It;s telling me i reached my park pass limit even though I have resort reservations!


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Have to say... I’m very proud of him. For not being Disney-crazy he stayed up til 4am refreshing the screen every 5 minutes! True love!


After having 6 different screens going, it was the future DH's laptop that went through! The WDW honeymoon is booked! After all these months of wedding misery, something finally went right!


----------



## LaDonna

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Everyone, please remember to go delete your fake dining reservations so we don't deplete the system of reservations people actually need!


I never actually made the reservation I just went through the process and hit cancel


----------



## iteachlit

I made my park reservations for July 11 - 17. I could not make them for September 11-15. It told me that my wife and I (AP holders) had reached our days, despite having a reservation.


----------



## kverdon

Damn! It will not let me make reservations for the time we have booked at WL!


----------



## wisteria1019

HorizonOne said:


> This worked like a charm!  We got in just like you said instantly and booked what we needed!! Thank you IceSkatingPrincess!


Do I actually have to reserve a table with CC guarantee?


----------



## Luvears

What is the park pass limit?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Just...keep...swimming.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

kverdon said:


> Damn! It will not let me make reservations for the time we have booked at WL!


Do you have theme park tickets?


----------



## BigOnDis

The dining hack worked, but I had to use Firefox on MacOS to get it to work, but all of mine are done now.  Whew!!!!


----------



## joelle89

rteetz said:


>




Yessss! I might sneak in a end of July/beginning of August trip


----------



## kverdon

Disneytrippin' said:


> Do you have theme park tickets?


Yep, Annual Pass, we have a split stay with BWV.  It let me book all the BWV days but then stopped the after we move to WL.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Laptop. Chrome. The dining hack didn’t work. We got in via the park pass page and the button at the top. Olaf’s head fell of twice but I hit the back button and that worked


----------



## Moliphino

I hope this will be the end of the Disney stress dreams I've been having all weekend.


----------



## Hoodie

DONE!!!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Luvears said:


> What is the park pass limit?


The amount of days you have on your theme park tickets


----------



## abnihon

are any dates actually full?


----------



## HorizonOne

wisteria1019 said:


> Do I actually have to reserve a table with CC guarantee?



We did but canceled it right after.  We just booked a Disney Springs place and immediately canceled after.  I did read some had it work without a dinning reservation.


----------



## Hoodie

Dining hack worked in Chrome. Once that was confirmed, not a single glitch in the reservation system.  I even modified one since I changed my mind halfway through.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

abnihon said:


> are any dates actually full?




Nope!


----------



## AmberMV

Oy, I finally got in, made 1 reservation for August and then everything crashed


----------



## Stitch 1213

Got in. We have 5 day tickets and I was able to get park reservations for all 5. Don't know what the limit is. Not AP just reg tickets.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

shoegal9 said:


> It;s telling me i reached my park pass limit even though I have resort reservations!





iteachlit said:


> I made my park reservations for July 11 - 17. I could not make them for September 11-15. It told me that my wife and I (AP holders) had reached our days, despite having a reservation.



This is happening to me as well! I went back and checked in and still issues! Is it because we have APs and not direct packages with tickets? Gah!


----------



## Hummingbird

It looks like some people with APs are able to book length of stay and multiple stays, but others with APs are only allowed to book just the 3 even if it falls short of length of stay.  Sheesh what a freaking nightmare.


----------



## Helvetica

Now Safari works... Dual Orbit timers! All I need is one more park reservation for July!

...Then six more in September.


----------



## atkinstogram

Phew.  Finally got there and booked all 14 (!) days in September.  Interestingly, our UK tickets usually allow us 15 days even though it's a 14 day ticket, so we could go either on the evening we arrived or the morning we check out.  Not this time, we got to 14 and that was it - no more reservations allowed.

A tip once you're in, if you're making multiple reservations, DON'T click 'View My Plans' at the end, instead of 'Make Another Reservation'.  I did that by mistake once and got booted back out to orbit.. 

The system was actually very smooth once I was in - pages loaded briskly and it was very clearly and neatly tied to our reservation.  Just appears to be bandwidth/volume that was the issue.  

You'd think they'd just pay the extra for a few days of extra capacity... But what do I know...


----------



## Luvears

Disneytrippin' said:


> The amount of days you have on your theme park tickets


But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days


----------



## cookiecar

Doingitagain said:


> A tip was shared on the other thread...make a dining reservation using an available time and it will take you to the log in screen.  Once you log in, go to https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/ and click on the blue box in the upper right to make park reservations.


Thanks for the tip! I was in, had reservations completed, and logged out before the castle ever changed.


----------



## kverdon

pclvnmcky88 said:


> This is happening to me as well! I went back and checked in and still issues! Is it because we have APs and not direct packages with tickets? Gah!


Are you staying in a hotel that is slated to be closed in Sept?


----------



## npatellye

pclvnmcky88 said:


> This is happening to me as well! I went back and checked in and still issues! Is it because we have APs and not direct packages with tickets? Gah!


It shouldn’t be. We have unactivated APs and were able to book 1 park per night’s stay (I didn’t try to book for checkout day).


----------



## Stitch 1213

Hoodie said:


> Dining hack worked in Chrome. Once that was confirmed, not a single glitch in the reservation system.  I even modified one since I changed my mind halfway through.


What's the dining hack?


----------



## DisneyParkLover

Dining trick worked for me. I got all the park reservations I wanted!


----------



## Luvears

Luvears said:


> But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days


AP tied to DVC resort reservations and a cash stay. Worked for 8 days between 2 trips... needed 2 more but will keep trying


----------



## Janet McDonald

its saying every day is full for me what is going on!


----------



## Disney Bobby

Luvears said:


> But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days



I've got 15 over 2 trips


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Luvears said:


> But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days



I can’t make it past 3


----------



## wisteria1019

Went through steps for dining ressie, then Disney Park Pass and git a white page. Yes, I have tickets.


----------



## HorizonOne

Luvears said:


> But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days



I have AP and was able to book 14 days on DVC booking.   Is there blackout dates on your AP?


----------



## FinallyFL

christophles said:


> I was able to book the parks for my first trip since I'm AP, but when I try to book my next trip, its saying not so fast. I should be able to book all my hotel reservations.


Same with DVC reservations, it only let me book 10 days even though I have more than 10 days of DVC reservations. Also, I did not attempt reservations on check in or check out days so that's not it.


----------



## Rxdr2013

got in my it wont let me book my september trip. our july is only 5 days with 3 split stays. I was able to book july. I call the number and all circuits busy. We are annual pass holders and have resort reservations linked in mde


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Well I’m an out of state AP holder with 7 day resort reservations in August and November and the system will not let me book more than 3 days of park reservations. If I get blocked out of the parks by the time this issue is fixed it looks like I’ll be calling for a full refund on my yet to be used AP that I renewed in November of 2019. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Got them,
You can book 5 parks with a 4 night stay , for me arrival day plus the 4 days including check out day..
Labor day weekend stating Thursday.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

We were supposed to go Sept 19-23.  Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Helvetica said:


> Safari is the problem. Mac users, use Chrome to get your reservations. Then never use it ever again.


I also couldn't get in on Safari but Chrome worked


----------



## Dulcee

Holy cow, that was *not *fun.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Helvetica said:


> Safari is the problem. Mac users, use Chrome to get your reservations. Then never use it ever again.


Haha, for me it was the opposite. I use a Mac and was on Chrome all morning--it usually works best for me on the Disney site. Then I switched to Safari and it worked immediately.

I guess you just never know!


----------



## HorizonOne

FinallyFL said:


> Same with DVC reservations, it only let me book 10 days even though I have more than 10 days of DVC reservations. Also, I did not attempt reservations on check in or check out days so that's not it.



Is there blackout dates on your AP?  I just booked a 14 day stay with DVC stay and didn’t have any issues


----------



## Breezy2

What a lovely view of the pink castle!  Can't even get to the login screen - LOL!


----------



## DBH

It worked with chrome.  I was using Safari on my Mac and it wouldn't go through.  switched to chrome worked first time 

I did use the dining reservation trick


----------



## JBeaty0507

I have a Platinum Plus pass and ours got capped at 14 days it seems.  Looks like AP's abilities are all over the place.


----------



## one_cat

Has anyone been successful booking their park reservations in 2021?


----------



## Eric Smith

I was able to make seven reservations and then it said I couldn't make anymore.  We have Platinum Pass vouchers as well as valid hotel reservations (DVC).  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## AmberMV

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> We were supposed to go Sept 19-23.  Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.


same, ugh!


----------



## Hoodie

Stitch 1213 said:


> What's the dining hack?


select any available dining reservation.  It will ask for you to sign in.  Once in, you can make the park reservations.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Well I got my park reservations... Now I'm on hold to modify my resort since it's not in the open list. Reports are that yes, we are going to have to pay for the modifications.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Here's a availability chart that may help with showing days when filled..

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## Breezy2

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> We were supposed to go Sept 19-23. Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.


OUCH!  That hurts!! Time to cash in all the chips and go to Plan B!


----------



## BigOnDis

Dsny4fun said:


> I also couldn't get in on Safari but Chrome worked



I couldn't get Safari or Chrome to work but Firefox did on MacOS.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

AmberMV said:


> same, ugh!



Try going out and back in.  I was able to get it to work for a different day doing that.


----------



## Luvears

Disney Bobby said:


> I've got 15 over 2 trips


AP or tix?


----------



## Dulcee

Ninjagrrl said:


> Well I got my park reservations... Now I'm on hold to modify my resort since it's not in the open list. Reports are that yes, we are going to have to pay for the modifications.


Ugh. I need to tackle this next. Fortunately 8 nights of our stay I did through a travel agent so she's working on those. I do need to call about our one night room only before though. I think I need to save that for the afternoon after the debacle of this morning.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Eric Smith said:


> I was able to make seven reservations and then it said I couldn't make anymore.  We have Platinum Pass vouchers as well as valid hotel reservations (DVC).  Has anyone else had this problem?


yep gold pass here made 6 days in july now it wont let me even tho I have 2 more hotel reservations in september


----------



## HorizonOne

AmberMV said:


> same, ugh!


Maybe it’s another IT issue like what is happening with AP holders.  Those dates shouldn’t be gone for every park already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Does anyone know if the booking window was extended through the entire year of 2021 or does it stop in September?



I think it stops Sept 26th 2021 - I tried to select a date for my trip that starts Sept 29th 2021 and it said no valid parks for that day which was different than when I picked earlier datea


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dulcee said:


> Ugh. I need to tackle this next. Fortunately 8 nights of our stay I did through a travel agent so she's working on those. I do need to call about our one night room only before though. I think I need to save that for the afternoon after the debacle of this morning.


I'm not even sure they're going to let me do it - it's a UT room only. But I'm going to try before all the good rooms are gone.


----------



## BigOnDis

Stitch 1213 said:


> What's the dining hack?



The problem is signing in, but if you go to Make a Dining Reservation find a time at a restaurant and click that it will prompt you to login and you can.  Once you are signed in you can go to the Park Reservation Page and make the reservations you need.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Luvears said:


> AP or tix?



AP


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Has anyone been able to update 2020 resort stays? I just need to modify a Pop ressie by one day, but not sure if I call if they'll be able to modify it yet?


----------



## Luvears

Rxdr2013 said:


> yep gold pass here made 5 days now it wont let me even tho I have 2 more hotel reservations in september


Hmm- something definitely seems off w. AP. I am gold too- I was able to snag 8 (all 6 days stay #1, but only 2 days stay #2)


----------



## CaLuCa

Incognito.
Fake dining res (be sure to look for something that is actually open...raglan road, t-rex, etc.)
Cancel dining res.
Park Pass from MDE drop down.

I have a 4 day/3 night stay at Shades of Green mid July.  Made res for Mk, HS, and AK in that order.  6 day military tickets (2 days already used earlier this year).


I tried to make a "fake" park pass in September, August, and late July.  It would not let me, saying the park was full or something.  I *think* it's tied to not have a hotel reservation on file, because I definitely have 1 more day on our tickets.


----------



## shelbell77

Two of us on our Sept 9-13 reservation. one with active AP, one with unactive. Able to book unactive AP holder for all days of trip, but not able to book myself (active AP) for more than 3 park days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> We were supposed to go Sept 19-23.  Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.



Really?  That sucks, I just looked at the availability calendar and for resort stays it is showing every day in Sept all parks have availability - maybe try again?


----------



## StevieB81

Got in on my kid's gaming computer using opera gx. Way faster than the three devices I was trying to use. All 10 days booked, Aug 2-12. No issues getting any of the parks we wanted on the days we wanted them. The timer started at 3 minutes.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

We booked 9 days from 8/16-8/28. 3 on/2 off/3 on/2 off/3 on. 3 MK, 2 EP, 2 HS, 2 AK. Got first choice of all. We have 9 day park hopper plus tickets. RO reservation. At AOA starting 3 days after they are due to open.

ETA: never did get the email


----------



## Luvears

Luvears said:


> Hmm- something definitely seems off w. AP. I am gold too- I was able to snag 8 (all 6 days stay #1, but only 2 days stay #2)


I wonder if it has anything to do w. AP exp date.  It is technically 12/19- was able to get days up until 1/18- that seems like a coincidence. Almost as though 1 mo buffer was added but not the full 111 days or whatever it was that we were supposed to get added in (plus 1 mo buffer that is a gray area)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spaceguy55 said:


> Here's a availability chart that may help with showing days when filled..
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder



When you go to the link make sure the "Disney Resort Guest" button at the top is selected.  If "Theme park tickets" or "annual pass" is selected it will show everything as grayed out


----------



## Spridell

Eric Smith said:


> I was able to make seven reservations and then it said I couldn't make anymore.  We have Platinum Pass vouchers as well as valid hotel reservations (DVC).  Has anyone else had this problem?


Yes. Same with me

have a trip in October and one in December. All are AP holders. Would only let me book October trip

it’s saying have reached park limit. I don’t get it. Why?

we are DVC with gold AP


----------



## Rxdr2013

Luvears said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do w. AP exp date.  It is technically 12/19- was able to get days up until 1/18- that seems like a coincidence. Almost as though 1 mo buffer was added but not the full 111 days or whatever it was that we were supposed to get added in (plus 1 mo buffer that is a gray area)


my pass originally expired 9/18 but I am trying to book before then for sept.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Used this link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/   and got in.  Successfully made 8 days worth or park reservations in September!


----------



## kverdon

Got my WL day booked by cancelling out Park Pass the day we check in (BTW you can cancel from the MDE App, don't try it in a browser).  Looks like I'm capped at 8 days. When I try to book another day it give me "Disney Park Pass Limit Reached" :-(


----------



## mattpeto

It was a tad confusing if resort packages without reservations would be available through all of 2021, but It appears that you can only book anything until to the end of September 2021, if anyone is curious.


----------



## MrsSmith07

I was able to get all of my reservations for my July trip. When I try to book for my Thanksgiving trip, it says that I've exceeded my park reservations? Would cash v DVC matter? Both trips are linked to MDE, and annual passes go into 2021.


----------



## npatellye

Got our 10 August 2020 days and 7 May 2021 days!


----------



## CaLuCa

Who else is glad this is over??  The roller coaster!

I want to go back to bed now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> It was a tad confusing if resort packages without reservations would be available through all of 2021, but It appears that you can only book anything until to the end of September 2021, if anyone is curious.



Yeah, seems to be through Sept 26th, 2021 - I think there will be a different system (or modifications to this) for the 50th celebration thus why the cut off


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Trying to get passes, was on hold down to 1 minute and then flipped me back to 14 minute wait!!!


----------



## npatellye

Luvears said:


> But I have an AP...  Looks like AP is capped at 8 days


Maybe it’s a glitch. We have APs and got all days of our stays.


----------



## Rxdr2013

MrsSmith07 said:


> I was able to get all of my reservations for my July trip. When I try to book for my Thanksgiving trip, it says that I've exceeded my park reservations? Would cash v DVC matter? Both trips are linked to MDE, and annual passes go into 2021.


this is me too. but second trip is sept. we booked 2 with dvc and 1 TA


----------



## wisteria1019

So frustrated! My app shows all of our tickets - afraid to move off current page on website. I just get a white page on Park Pass link. Help!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> We were supposed to go Sept 19-23.  Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.


Keep trying.  Calendar shows availability.  I just booked 8 days, some of which are the same as yours!


----------



## kverdon

Rxdr2013 said:


> this is me too. but second trip is sept. we booked 2 with dvc and 1 TA


It doesn't seem to matter if it's cash and DVC for the our DEC split stay and it let me make park reservations for both.  It just won't let me make more than 8.  I had to delete our arrival day to get our last full day booked.


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> Yes. Same with me
> 
> have a trip in October and one in December. All are AP holders. Would only let me book October trip
> 
> it’s saying have reached park limit. I don’t get it. Why?
> 
> we are DVC with gold AP


It's aggrevating.  I guess I'll have to call later.  We have a 9 day trip in September/October and I was only able to make 7 days of reservations.   We also have a December and April trip and neither of those are bookable for us.   How many days is your October trip?


----------



## HorizonOne

mattpeto said:


> It was a tad confusing if resort packages without reservations would be available through all of 2021, but It appears that you can only book anything until to the end of September 2021, if anyone is curious.


Disney had mentioned you could go to Sep 26 or Sep 21, 2021.   It’s right up to when the 50th anniversary is.


----------



## sweetyk83

wisteria1019 said:


> So frustrated! My app shows all of our tickets - afraid to move off current page on website. I just get a white page on Park Pass link. Help!


I had the same issue. Only had the white page. I refreshed a ton and still nothing. I ended up having to clear my cache and now I am back in the waiting room.


----------



## Farro

The calendar looks wide open!

Not feeling so bad about not having my tickets yet for next May.


----------



## 4forthemouse

Did anyone try and book more resort days than they have ticket days?  I started to do this (worried about July rain), but didn't follow through.


----------



## Rxdr2013

now I went to double check my plans and it kicked me out. My husbands is not going for half of our july trip so I booked his dates for some of our sept. Then after 6 (AP holder too) I cannot book him anymore so I booked the rest for my sister in law since they will be coming the third trip. Now if I can get thru the phone lines maybe they can adjust the guests on the reservations.


----------



## MrsSmith07

wisteria1019 said:


> So frustrated! My app shows all of our tickets - afraid to move off current page on website. I just get a white page on Park Pass link. Help!



I had to switch from Apple iOS, to chrome for it to work for me


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, seems to be through Sept 26th, 2021 - I think there will be a different system (or modifications to this) for the 50th celebration thus why the cut off



I wonder when Disney opens the remaining part of 2021, if they will open up the first few months of 2022 as well.  This feels like how Southwest handles future flights, might not a bad thing...


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Trying to make my park reservations and it says Almost in Orbit, then it counts down and then just keeps going back to 15 minutes, am I doing it wrong??


----------



## AmberMV

This is what i keep getting after selecting date and park


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> I wonder when Disney opens the remaining part of 2021, if they will open up the first few months of 2022 as well.  This feels like how Southwest handles future flights, might not a bad thing...



I think it might be a while - seems they are treating pre-50th and 50th and beyond stuff separately.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275062391416352770


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275062391416352770


Yup saw that - seems to be accurate but a bit concerned infusing message


----------



## Luvears

MrsSmith07 said:


> I was able to get all of my reservations for my July trip. When I try to book for my Thanksgiving trip, it says that I've exceeded my park reservations? Would cash v DVC matter? Both trips are linked to MDE, and annual passes go into 2021.


How many days were you able to get before you get "limit" message?


----------



## jenjersnap

So happy! Can’t sleep though, too much adrenaline.

Of course, someone pointed out we will be doing this again for adrs SOON (ha), 



CaLuCa said:


> Who else is glad this is over??  The roller coaster!
> 
> I want to go back to bed now.


----------



## Janet McDonald

it let me reserve one day and now it acts like it does not recognize my resort reservation.  this is awful


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275062391416352770


Good to know, trying to move my Aug 15-22 dates to Oct 30-Nov 7 and can't get any pages to load. I was able to get the availability page but got the messages from Scott Gustin's messages.
*Anyone know if 2020 resort reservations are available for modification online???*


----------



## Rxdr2013

I hope they get this annual pass with resort stay limits fixed before everyone else can start booking reservations because one of my stays in dvc nonrefundable. I hope I don't have to wait until after my july trip to book september.


----------



## wisteria1019

sweetyk83 said:


> I had the same issue. Only had the white page. I refreshed a ton and still nothing. I ended up having to clear my cache and now I am back in the waiting room.


Thanks. Just cleared and I’m back in the castle.


----------



## Spridell

MrsSmith07 said:


> I was able to get all of my reservations for my July trip. When I try to book for my Thanksgiving trip, it says that I've exceeded my park reservations? Would cash v DVC matter? Both trips are linked to MDE, and annual passes go into 2021.



same with me. I m getting reached park pass limit.
Is it because we are DVC? I have a reservation in December though


----------



## Jillfo

christophles said:


> I was able to book the parks for my first trip since I'm AP, but when I try to book my next trip, its saying not so fast. I should be able to book all my hotel reservations.


I got the same.  I'm wondering if it isn't recognizing my AP extension.  It originally expired 11-1-20 and I'm trying to reserve for the end of November.  I noticed yesterday on MDE that one spot showed my old expiration date and another had the new one.  I've tried that phone number and can't get thru.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Luvears said:


> How many days were you able to get before you get "limit" message?


I was able to get 6 as well as my husband and his dates are not the same as mine.


----------



## jsbowl16

As others have said, we have AP vouchers with two DVC reservations totally 14 days. We were able to book 7 days and now it says we have reached our limit.


----------



## CaLuCa

jenjersnap said:


> So happy! Can’t sleep though, too much adrenaline.
> 
> Of course, someone pointed out we will be doing this again for adrs SOON (ha),


Way to ruin my high!

Yeah, not going back to bed.  All four kids up.  DH working from home, dishes to do.  Gotta run get grocery pick up and pack for a camping/rafting trip...because if you don't get to go to Paris, let's go rafting instead!


----------



## MaC410

Pretty good sign that no day/park is unavailable yet. Was worried about not having tickets yet for September but it seems like I'll be ok at this rate. As long as they open up new ticket sales in the not so distant future!


----------



## twinmom13

Janet McDonald said:


> it let me reserve one day and now it acts like it does not recognize my resort reservation.  this is awful



Me too, and now the availability calendar shows nothing anytime, which I know is not true.


----------



## Farro

So I only see the availability calendar because someone linked it.

How do you locate that before you go ahead and purchase tickets? Do you log in MDE and it's an option?

I logged into MDE and it gives link to check availability before purchasing and it shows every single month as nothing available.

That's not gonna be good for ticket sales!


----------



## Rxdr2013

Spridell said:


> same with me. I m getting reached park pass limit.
> Is it because we are DVC? I have a reservation in December though


my first july trips (3 split stays) are all DVC I dont think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## gatechfan99

Jillfo said:


> I got the same.  I'm wondering if it isn't recognizing my AP extension.  It originally expired 11-1-20 and I'm trying to reserve for the end of November.  I noticed yesterday on MDE that one spot showed my old expiration date and another had the new one.  I've tried that phone number and can't get thru.


I don't think it's the extension. We were extended from July to November. Made July reservations for 6 days, got 1 done in October and then it cut us off as at the limit.


----------



## hereforthechurros

After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


----------



## Stitch 1213

CaLuCa said:


> Who else is glad this is over??  The roller coaster!
> 
> I want to go back to bed now.


I need a drink and I don't drink lol


----------



## ONUAtrain

Has anyone who got a park resi had any different time than park hours? Wasn't sure if they were still planning on staggering times.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Done! Safari was useless. Sat on the castle for 35 minutes. Finally tried Firefox on my laptop and got everything done in less than 10 minutes.

next step is find out about resorts. Booked at Riverside for Sep.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

shoegal9 said:


> It;s telling me i reached my park pass limit even though I have resort reservations!


Same here.

FINALLY got in on Edge and made reservations for my July trip.  But I have two trips in the fall I cannot book for because of this issue.


----------



## MaC410

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.



Could it be because you are contacting them about it so they are treating it as your "choice" to move? I wonder what will happen to the people's reservations who don't contact Disney and their resort is closed.


----------



## Spridell

jsbowl16 said:


> As others have said, we have AP vouchers with two DVC reservations totally 14 days. We were able to book 7 days and now it says we have reached our limit.




looks like only letting us do one trip at a time. Wonder why


----------



## TropicalDIS

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.



that is absolute garbage. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


You're the second person who reported this.

I think it's true.


----------



## CheshireCas

After being in the queue for hours, and having my timer keep resetting, I did the dining hack and it worked like a charm! Got the days I wanted for the parks I wanted in August. I’m still stressed.


----------



## Doingitagain

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


I thought that they kept discounts if you stayed with same dates, but if you moved dates you are subject to current pricing since the discount isn’t available any more.


----------



## jsbowl16

Spridell said:


> looks like only letting us do one trip at a time. Wonder why


I could book across multiple trips so that isnt it.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

TropicalDIS said:


> Done! Safari was useless. Sat on the castle for 35 minutes. Finally tried Firefox on my laptop and got everything done in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> next step is find out about resorts. Booked at Riverside for Sep.


I have you beat.  I had 5 browsers going.  My Internet Explorer took 3 hours to get to the sign-in (with zero refreshing on my end) Will never use that browser for Disney again!


----------



## Racheldb

ONUAtrain said:


> Has anyone who got a park resi had any different time than park hours? Wasn't sure if they were still planning on staggering times.


only got park hours...no staggering


----------



## AmberMV

HELP!  I keep getting Olaf with an error when I click date and park, no matter what date. AP holder and resort res for August. Ridiculous!


----------



## jlwise

one_cat said:


> Has anyone been successful booking their park reservations in 2021?


Yes!! I booked for May 2021. I couldn’t use Safari, but it worked fine with Chrome. I also used the dining trick to actually get logged on.


----------



## Funfire240

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


This is what I'm worried about. I was able to reserve our park days but now with being booked at Sports I have to see what is going on there


----------



## hereforthechurros

MaC410 said:


> Could it be because you are contacting them about it so they are treating it as your "choice" to move? I wonder what will happen to the people's reservations who don't contact Disney and their resort is closed.


It was posted here numerous times that if you didn't confirm or cancel before 7 days out you'd be auto cancelled. The CM was like "oh yes we have to move you" so it's a known scenario.


----------



## CheshireCas

Funfire240 said:


> This is what I'm worried about. I was able to reserve our park days but now with being booked at Sports I have to see what is going on there


With Pop opening in July, hopefully if you have to pay for an upgrade it won’t be too bad!


----------



## NWOhiogal

So...if I have resort dates, but no tickets (as I haven't bought them yet), there's no way I can do park reservations, correct? There doesn't seem to be any way to buy tickets at the moment...


----------



## Spridell

jsbowl16 said:


> As others have said, we have AP vouchers with two DVC reservations totally 14 days. We were able to book 7 days and now it says we have reached our limit.


Let us know if u get a resolution to this


----------



## Just654

AmberMV said:


> HELP!  I keep getting Olaf with an error when I click date and park, no matter what date. AP holder and resort res for August. Ridiculous!



Do you have kids under 3 selected? If so, un-select them.


----------



## tlmadden73

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


Wow .. have to pay the difference? Disney definitely wants to run a bare minimum for the rest of the year and want a lot of self-cancellations.


----------



## TropicalDIS

A2DisneyMom said:


> I have you beat.  I had 5 browsers going.  My Internet Explorer took 3 hours to get to the sign-in (with zero refreshing on my end) Will never use that browser for Disney again!



lol yes you do! Ah the things we go through for Disney


----------



## kristen821

I was finally able to book my park passes.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

jsbowl16 said:


> I could book across multiple trips so that isnt it.


We have 3 resorts stays with passes booked.

-4 night Poly (5 days of passes)
-7 night Riviera (6 days of passes)
-2 night Riviera (3 desired days of passes, only allowing 1 due to “max reached”)

We also have a December Riviera that it will let us make no passes for.  We seem to be “maxing out” after 12 passes, regardless of booked and checked-in resort stays.


----------



## MaC410

hereforthechurros said:


> It was posted here numerous times that if you didn't confirm or cancel before 7 days out you'd be auto cancelled. The CM was like "oh yes we have to move you" so it's a known scenario.



blah...that really stinks. hopefully something can work out for the people in this situation.


----------



## NWOhiogal

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.



That's bogus.  Those of us who booked values because we can't afford moderates aren't going to magically have the money to suddenly pay for a moderate (or a deluxe!)

I booked ASM because I could no longer afford Pop since they raised their rates to cover the Skyliner. If they force me to stay at Pop and pay the difference, then I might have to cancel my trip. What a racket!


----------



## tlmadden73

NWOhiogal said:


> So...if I have resort dates, but no tickets (as I haven't bought them yet), there's no way I can do park reservations, correct? There doesn't seem to be any way to buy tickets at the moment...


That's how I understand it. I am in the opposite boat -- i have tickets, but no resort reservations (my resort reservation was last week, and thus cancelled by Disney and I had no opportunity to reschedule that (since they weren't doing new resort reservations either). 

(not that I would have rescheduled .. no idea even when (and under what conditions) I want to go right now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CM came back and is transferring me to guest services because "everything is changing for us too" so we'll see. Another 30 minutes on hold at least though :-/


----------



## Luvears

Spridell said:


> looks like only letting us do one trip at a time. Wonder why


I was able to do it 1/2 way for 2nd trip...


----------



## AmberMV

Just654 said:


> Do you have kids under 3 selected? If so, un-select them.


I do not


----------



## Yooperroo

I was able to do 2 trips at the same time for a total of 27 days of reservations booked. I have an AP voucher.


----------



## JacknSally

*Got my parks scheduled so now we're back to the million dollar question......... what on earth do we need to do about our December POFQ stay, Disney.  *


----------



## Luvears

Looks like dining ressie trick caught on... now get spaceship


----------



## Alana20

sweetyk83 said:


> I had the same issue. Only had the white page. I refreshed a ton and still nothing. I ended up having to clear my cache and now I am back in the waiting room.


Same thing. I had to stop using my phone (iPhone) and switch to my work laptop that uses google chrome. Went through the orbit countdown page several times on that but then it let me log in and book our park reservations with no issues. So stressful.


----------



## twinmom13

Luvears said:


> I was able to do it 1/2 way for 2nd trip...


 Me too.  So weird.  I don't have AP, so that's not the issue for me.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Luvears said:


> Looks like dining ressie trick caught on... now get spaceship


I also got the spaceship with the dining but it eventually worked.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Luvears said:


> Looks like dining ressie trick caught on... now get spaceship


what trick?


----------



## Sandiz08

Hubby’s Samsung phone worked, my iPhone didn’t even when downloading chrome.


----------



## jenjersnap

one_cat said:


> Has anyone been successful booking their park reservations in 2021?



Me I had four devices hanging. In the end, my DH’s super speedy work lap top worked. Opened new browser in Chrome, did restaurant hack and got right through. Of course, now I can’t log back in to see them in my plans, fingers crossed they stick.


----------



## Eric Smith

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> what trick?


Go to make a dining reservation, pick a valid time, log in, cancel the reservation.  At that point you're logged in to MDE.  Click on the drop down on the right and click the option to make park reservations.


----------



## Spridell

Luvears said:


> I was able to do it 1/2 way for 2nd trip...


Are you dvc? Maybe Has to do with being DVC. Only letting dvc book out so far?


----------



## kverdon

Spridell said:


> Are you dvc? Maybe Has to do with being DVC. Only letting dvc book out so far?


No, it's a hard number limit.  I was able to get another Park Reservation by cancelling one of my other ones.


----------



## Rxdr2013

jenjersnap said:


> Me I had four devices hanging. In the end, my DH’s super speedy work lap top worked. Opened new browser in Chrome, did restaurant hack and got right through. Of course, now I can’t log back in to see them in my plans, fingers crossed they stick.


I am able to see my plans in the app


----------



## Eeyore daily

tramps’lady said:


> anyone having problems with AP vouchers


No I didn't


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Eric Smith said:


> Go to make a dining reservation, pick a valid time, log in, cancel the reservation.  At that point you're logged in to MDE.  Click on the drop down on the right and click the option to make park reservations.


Ahhhh. I thought maybe dining was released while I was tied up with 8 pink castles surrounding me for 2 hours.  


Got all 10 of my days for Aug 3-13 only let me do 1 for March.  Yeah, I get to call in at some point...


----------



## tlmadden73

So .. the big question is .. are dates selling out yet?  Or has enough people cancelled on their own to make reaching capacity for resort guests not even an issue?


----------



## Kmedders

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. the big question is .. are dates selling out yet?  Or has enough people cancelled on their own to make reaching capacity for resort guests not even an issue?


So far the calendar says all parks available through the end of the year


----------



## tarheelblue8853

Spridell said:


> Are you dvc? Maybe Has to do with being DVC. Only letting dvc book out so far?



We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also. 

Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?


----------



## stephk1981

It finally let me make park reservations for our August and October upcoming stay, my DD will still be 2 on both of those trips. When I tried to get a reservation for our December trip though it won't let me add her in even though I have an AP pass bought and linked to her in MDE, it says anyone under age 3 must be removed from the party...but she will be 3 on that trip! Any suggestions?


----------



## Rxdr2013

tarheelblue8853 said:


> We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also.
> 
> Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?


my july trip is 3 split dvc stays. worked fine for my first 6 days then after our TA booked sept I am reached but my husbands works (he wont be joining us for most of the july trip), then his cut off at 6


----------



## indylaw99

tarheelblue8853 said:


> We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also.
> 
> Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?



We are DVC with AP vouchers. Made 8 days for July. Made 1 day for November then all of a sudden got the "limit reached". Now locked out of system again.


----------



## Rxdr2013

stephk1981 said:


> It finally let me make park reservations for our August and October upcoming stay, my DD will still be 2 on both of those trips. When I tried to get a reservation for our December trip though it won't let me add her in even though I have an AP pass bought and linked to her in MDE, it says anyone under age 3 must be removed from the party...but she will be 3 on that trip! Any suggestions?


just let her be under 3 for a little longer! unless they start asking for birth certificates!


----------



## Spridell

tarheelblue8853 said:


> We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also.
> 
> Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?


I have 3 day trip on October no problem 

My 3 day December saying limit reached


----------



## Eric Smith

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Ahhhh. I thought maybe dining was released while I was tied up with 8 pink castles surrounding me for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> Got all 10 of my days for Aug 3-13 only let me do 1 for March.  Yeah, I get to call in at some point...


Me too.  We seem to be limited to 7 days of reservations with AP vouchers...not sure why.  We have 21 days of reservations on the books split between three trips.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

tarheelblue8853 said:


> We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also.
> 
> Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?


Not successfully. Managed to get 3/6 days for Sep DVC trip, then 4/6 for Feb 2021, and 0/5 for Mar 2021


----------



## FinallyFL

tarheelblue8853 said:


> We are staying DVC in August and October and have been having the same problem as has been mentioned.   Both are 3 days stays.  Made reservations for our 3 days in August no problem.  Go to October and getting the "park pass limit reached message."  Both reservations are linked in MDE also.
> 
> Anybody with multiple DVC stays able to make reservations for both?


I was able to make park reservations for multiple DVC stays into my AP extension but my hard limit seems to be 10. I just reserved the non-summer weekends at HS and MK until this mess is fixed.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Did anyone else take a screenshot of your reservations? I was afraid they might disappear before my very eyes and be replaced by a pink cartoon castle. 

And Disney'd be like--"We don't know nothin about no reservations for you. Back of the line! No soup for you!"


----------



## WonderlandisReality

1GoldenSun said:


> Did anyone else take a screenshot of your reservations? I was afraid they might disappear before my very eyes and be replaced by a pink cartoon castle.
> 
> And Disney'd be like--"We don't know nothin about no reservations for you. Back of the line! No soup for you!"



I took screenshot of them in the app when I was done. Trying to get in and out so others could get in.


----------



## tlmadden73

Kmedders said:


> So far the calendar says all parks available through the end of the year


I can't really imagine any dates filling up (except maybe the first week) unless Disney set the limit is really low and NO ONE who had a reservation on a particular day (say 12/25, for example) cancelled.

I would gather there will be still plenty of availability come June 28th for the "have tickets, but no resort" people (especially since AP holders are limited).

I just don't know what I will do (being a person who has tickets, but no resort reservation anymore). Do I just make some park reservations and hope I can eventually get some resort reservations to match in the late fall, early winter?


I have the problem of that ONE of my families ticket is an unactivated AP, but the rest of my family tickets are 5-day. So .. I won't be able to reserve parks for 5-days for the entire family (not that it matters .. since I don't know when/if I can resort reservations).

What a weird, backwards system .. but gotta start somewhere I guess.


----------



## Rxdr2013

1GoldenSun said:


> Did anyone else take a screenshot of your reservations? I was afraid they might disappear before my very eyes and be replaced by a pink cartoon castle.
> 
> And Disney'd be like--"We don't know nothin about no reservations for you. Back of the line! No soup for you!"


mine are in my plans on the app, but I also thought about this on my way to work just in case!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Eric Smith said:


> Me too.  We seem to be limited to 7 days of reservations with AP vouchers...not sure why.  We have 21 days of reservations on the books split between three trips.


Seriously, I didn't realize that. We have AP vouchers as well, plus tickets. That's annoying...


----------



## Moliphino

I like how when you look at the park pass reservation it says "Park entry not guaranteed". Isn't that what this whole thing is FOR?!


----------



## JBeaty0507

1GoldenSun said:


> Did anyone else take a screenshot of your reservations? I was afraid they might disappear before my very eyes and be replaced by a pink cartoon castle.
> 
> And Disney'd be like--"We don't know nothin about no reservations for you. Back of the line! No soup for you!"


I have screen shots and a video scrolling down my computer page. I was super scared they’d be gone if I could even get back into my account


----------



## Jiminy76

indylaw99 said:


> We are DVC with AP vouchers. Made 8 days for July. Made 1 day for November then all of a sudden got the "limit reached". Now locked out of system again.


I am DVC Gold AP and could only make 8 reservations as well. I am valid through 12/11/2021 with the certificate on my account so it is not for lack of tickets.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So, I got on the reservation page when it opened , and waited for an hour--I finally got everything for my next 6 trips!

I then relaxed as I got five of my teeth reshaped with a drill at the dentist.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't really imagine any dates filling up (except maybe the first week) unless Disney set the limit is really low and NO ONE who had a reservation on a particular day (say 12/25, for example) cancelled.
> 
> I would gather there will be still plenty of availability come June 28th for the "have tickets, but no resort" people (especially since AP holders are limited).
> 
> I just don't know what I will do (being a person who has tickets, but no resort reservation anymore). Do I just make some park reservations and hope I can eventually get some resort reservations to match in the late fall, early winter?
> 
> 
> I have the problem of that ONE of my families ticket is an unactivated AP, but the rest of my family tickets are 5-day. So .. I won't be able to reserve parks for 5-days for the entire family (not that it matters .. since I don't know when/if I can resort reservations).
> 
> What a weird, backwards system .. but gotta start somewhere I guess.


i'd try the Swan/Dolphin or Four Seasons or another hotel like that.


----------



## sweetyk83

Anyone else out there still trying to get this to work? I feel like everyone has already made their reservations and moved on. Meanwhile I am just sitting here staring at the "we're almost in orbit" page.


----------



## hcortesis

Why am I seeing "Disney Park Pass Limit Reached" when I have valid DVC room reservations and annual passes?  I am inside my Annual pass valid dates


----------



## one_cat

Moliphino said:


> I like how when you look at the park pass reservation it says "Park entry not guaranteed". Isn't that what this whole thing is FOR?!


If there is a hurricane they will still shut it down.  That would be our luck after all this...


----------



## Luvears

Spridell said:


> Are you dvc? Maybe Has to do with being DVC. Only letting dvc book out so far?


Yes- DVC- Gold AP- took first 2 days of our January ressie for park passes- stopped at 1/19/21


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Moliphino said:


> I like how when you look at the park pass reservation it says "Park entry not guaranteed". Isn't that what this whole thing is FOR?!



Just incase they have to close for any reason, COVID or not? Always gotta cover themselves. Some of these dates are hurricane season too.


----------



## Eric Smith

hcortesis said:


> Why am I seeing "Disney Park Pass Limit Reached" when I have valid DVC room reservations and annual passes?  I am inside my Annual pass valid dates


The annual pass seems to be limited to 7 days of park reservations.  Who knows why.....


----------



## Luvears

hcortesis said:


> Why am I seeing "Disney Park Pass Limit Reached" when I have valid DVC room reservations and annual passes?  I am inside my Annual pass valid dates


The million dollar question... VIPassholder line beyond choked up- I hope it's resolved soon for all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Morning! What did I miss?


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Morning! What did I miss?


Move along sir, nothing to see here


----------



## Racheldb

1GoldenSun said:


> Did anyone else take a screenshot of your reservations? I was afraid they might disappear before my very eyes and be replaced by a pink cartoon castle.
> 
> And Disney'd be like--"We don't know nothin about no reservations for you. Back of the line! No soup for you!"


Ha, ha!  I took pictures of mine as well!  And I keep going back to check on them....I'm anxious that they are just going to dissappear!


----------



## DisneyEater

Eric Smith said:


> Me too.  We seem to be limited to 7 days of reservations with AP vouchers...not sure why.  We have 21 days of reservations on the books split between three trips.



I have more than 7 booked with APs


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> The annual pass seems to be limited to 7 days of park reservations.  Who knows why.....


I got around 30 days.


----------



## Eric Smith

DisneyEater said:


> I have more than 7 booked with APs


Maybe it's just the vouchers then.  I'm stuck at 7 with a platinum pass voucher.


----------



## Moliphino

one_cat said:


> If there is a hurricane they will still shut it down.  That would be our luck after all this...



I would cry. 

WDW is usually my low stress planning vacation, this whole hot mess has been anything but.


----------



## Disneysoule

Jiminy76 said:


> I am DVC Gold AP and could only make 8 reservations as well. I am valid through 12/11/2021 with the certificate on my account so it is not for lack of tickets.


That's weird I am DVC AP Gold too and was able to make 10 days we have an 11 day trip though.. how long is your stay?


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I got around 30 days.


Is yours an actual pass or a voucher?


----------



## hcortesis

Eric Smith said:


> The annual pass seems to be limited to 7 days of park reservations.  Who knows why.....


I have 40 days of room reservations.  That is nuts.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Looking at the park hours I realize I might be able to get enough sleep this trip.


----------



## DisneyEater

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe it's just the vouchers then.  I'm stuck at 7 with a platinum pass voucher.



One of mine is a voucher and has 11 days booked


----------



## JacknSally

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe it's just the vouchers then.  I'm stuck at 7 with a platinum pass voucher.



*I have a friend who booked 15 with her voucher today. Some for Christmas, some for next June.   *


----------



## wdwrule

one_cat said:


> If there is a hurricane they will still shut it down.  That would be our luck after all this...


I was thinking the same thing.  Hurricane... or they decide down the road to let NBA/MLS staff and families in during summer/early fall.


----------



## Jiminy76

SleeplessInTO said:


> Not successfully. Managed to get 3/6 days for Sep DVC trip, then 4/6 for Feb 2021, and 0/5 for Mar 2021


Not me. Was able to get 6 out of 6 days for my end of July trip. Went to make reservations for my December trip and it would only allow me to reserve 1st day of the trip and when making the second reservation it states I have exceeded my allowed amount of reservations. Not sure if 8 is the limit r the system is not allowing me to make reservations past 12/11 in my case.


----------



## TropicalDIS

hereforthechurros said:


> CM came back and is transferring me to guest services because "everything is changing for us too" so we'll see. Another 30 minutes on hold at least though :-/



hoping for some good news!


----------



## Eric Smith

JacknSally said:


> *I have a friend who booked 15 with her voucher today. Some for Christmas, some for next June.  *


I'm at a loss then.  I guess I'll have to call in and see what is going on.  I'm DVC, maybe that's what is doing it.


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival Cruise Lines cancels all cruises until October.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/c...FntoRBUB9WTmVjpu_t74z5cyTiCwPwniz-FIf7H4VCTp0


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So nice to see some consistency


----------



## Pens Fan

.

Never mind - posted on the wrong thread.  I need sleep!


----------



## VeronicaZS

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't really imagine any dates filling up (except maybe the first week) unless Disney set the limit is really low and NO ONE who had a reservation on a particular day (say 12/25, for example) cancelled.
> 
> I would gather there will be still plenty of availability come June 28th for the "have tickets, but no resort" people (especially since AP holders are limited).
> 
> I just don't know what I will do (being a person who has tickets, but no resort reservation anymore). Do I just make some park reservations and hope I can eventually get some resort reservations to match in the late fall, early winter?
> 
> 
> I have the problem of that ONE of my families ticket is an unactivated AP, but the rest of my family tickets are 5-day. So .. I won't be able to reserve parks for 5-days for the entire family (not that it matters .. since I don't know when/if I can resort reservations).
> 
> What a weird, backwards system .. but gotta start somewhere I guess.


I'm trying to modify an existing Aug 15-22 reservation to Oct 30-Nov 7, no luck so far but I'm anxious about making park reservations particularly for Halloween. If I can't get through by this afternoon I may make a reservation at a good neighbor hotel just so I can make park reservations and then keep trying to modify my CBR reservation.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Is yours an actual pass or a voucher?


I have both-- AP runs out in November, but I booked trips after that, too.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> So nice to see some consistency


*
Disney IT, as reliable as ever! *


----------



## Arguetafamily

Thanks so much for the dining trick everyone!! 
I had set my alarm for 3:45am, since I am West Coast, and tried for one hour...nothing. No options available, so I gave up, but of course the anxiety woke me up two hours later to a waiting screen - I do the dining trick...Voilá  Thank you again, your advice, knowledge, and expertise has helped me immensely these past few months


----------



## tarheelblue8853

hcortesis said:


> Why am I seeing "Disney Park Pass Limit Reached" when I have valid DVC room reservations and annual passes?  I am inside my Annual pass valid dates


Join the party.  Some with DVC appear to be able to make reservations for multiple stays and some like myself are not able to.  I've been looking at various replies trying to find some rhyme or reason as to why and can't figure it out quite yet.  The magic of Disney IT!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Disney IT, as reliable as ever! *



I mean to be fair that IS consistent


----------



## Jiminy76

Disneysoule said:


> That's weird I am DVC AP Gold too and was able to make 10 days we have an 11 day trip though.. how long is your stay?


I have a 7 day stay in July and was able to get all days. The December trip I could only get 12/11 and when trying to get 12/12 it states I have exceeded my limit of reservations. My pass runs to 11/12/2020 and I have a renewal certificate in MDE. Can’t be the renewal cert as it allowed me to reserve 12/11. Wonder if the system is calculating the extra month they will be adding to passes as that would take my current expiration date to 12/12/2020. Not sure if it is just coincidence that I am unable to reserve past this date and the system may not be acknowledging my renewal cert.


----------



## kverdon

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe it's just the vouchers then.  I'm stuck at 7 with a platinum pass voucher.


Hmmm, mine are 1 and 7 days.   Could the AP limit be 7 days per trip?


----------



## FinallyFL

tlmadden73 said:


> I can't really imagine any dates filling up (except maybe the first week) unless Disney set the limit is really low and NO ONE who had a reservation on a particular day (say 12/25, for example) cancelled.
> 
> I would gather there will be still plenty of availability come June 28th for the "have tickets, but no resort" people (especially since AP holders are limited).
> 
> I just don't know what I will do (being a person who has tickets, but no resort reservation anymore). Do I just make some park reservations and hope I can eventually get some resort reservations to match in the late fall, early winter?
> 
> 
> I have the problem of that ONE of my families ticket is an unactivated AP, but the rest of my family tickets are 5-day. So .. I won't be able to reserve parks for 5-days for the entire family (not that it matters .. since I don't know when/if I can resort reservations).
> 
> What a weird, backwards system .. but gotta start somewhere I guess.


People are reporting success booking park reservations with AP vouchers.


----------



## Eric Smith

kverdon said:


> Hmmm, mine are 1 and 7 days.   Could the AP limit be 7 days per trip?


It's not that issue for me.  I can't book anything on my two later trips.


----------



## Eric Smith

FinallyFL said:


> People are reporting success booking park reservations with AP vouchers.


*mixed success...it looks like you would be ok up to 7 days at the very least


----------



## Disneysoule

Jiminy76 said:


> I have a 7 day stay in July and was able to get all days. The December trip I could only get 12/11 and when trying to get 12/12 it states I have exceeded my limit of reservations. My pass runs to 11/12/2020 and I have a renewal certificate in MDE. Can’t be the renewal cert as it allowed me to reserve 12/11. Wonder if the system is calculating the extra month they will be adding to passes as that would take my current expiration date to 12/12/2020. Not sure if it is just coincidence that I am unable to reserve past this date and the system may not be acknowledging my renewal cert.


Are they limiting the number per reservation? I hope we get some clarification sometime.  Would to much to ask to get that before they let us make park reservations right?


----------



## AmberMV




----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> HELP!  I keep getting Olaf with an error when I click date and park, no matter what date. AP holder and resort res for August. Ridiculous!


----------



## twinmom13

I booked four days for one trip, but could only book one day for the second trip.  Not AP or DVC, just plain old resort plus ticket packages.  I am giving up for now.  I fear this will require a call to resolve.


----------



## Jrb1979

When you reserve your park day do you also have to pick a time to go in?


----------



## iteachlit

UPDATE from earlier. I made park reservations for July 11-17. I couldn't make them for my September 11-15 trip. I realized I had not linked the September resort reservation. Did that, but now it's telling me "Not so fast!" because I have exceeded my reservation limit. 

We have APs, but the resort stay should allow me to reserve parks, right?


----------



## Ryan King

In a few hours/days, when many get past Park Pass Reservations/Calling to change dates/hotels....

ADR’s are next!  One more conundrum to look forward to!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


>


Have you removed anyone who might pull up as under 3? Have you tried an incognito browser?


----------



## iteachlit

Jrb1979 said:


> When you reserve your park day do you also have to pick a time to go in?


The time block is the day's entire operating hours. Come and go as you please during those hours.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Jrb1979 said:


> When you reserve your park day do you also have to pick a time to go in?


no. It just has you select the hours that the park is open. The whole window.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Have you removed anyone who might pull up as under 3? Have you tried an incognito browser?


i've tried everything, for hours nonstop. this is the worst


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Able to get all parks for 5 day stay in mid Sept!! Dining will be next! and resort change


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> i've tried everything, for hours nonstop. this is the worst


Clear cookies and history?


----------



## wisteria1019

Three and a half hours and finally finished. Got everything we wanted! Good luck to all!


----------



## shoegal9

If parks are actually filling up and becoming unavailable after only 4 hours and major glitches... there are going to be some VERY angry local APs on Friday.  I have two DVC reservations (July & September) totaling 14 days with a Platinum AP, and i could only book 7 park days. Been on hold for 1 hour 20 minutes now.


----------



## Farro

shoegal9 said:


> If parks are actually filling up and becoming unavailable after only 4 hours and major glitches... there are going to be some VERY angry local APs on Friday.  I have two DVC reservations (July & September) totaling 14 days with a Platinum AP, and i could only book 7 park days. Been on hold for 1 hour 20 minutes now.



Where do you see parks filling up? Calendar shows everything available.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

kverdon said:


> Hmmm, mine are 1 and 7 days.   Could the AP limit be 7 days per trip?


I got 10 for August-- plat AP.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Move along sir, nothing to see here


----------



## shoegal9

Farro said:


> Where do you see parks filling up? Calendar shows everything available.



Sometimes I click random days during my stay and it will say "no parks available" but the calendar thing is all green.  I'm just saying, IF they do fill up I can't imagine the calls on Friday.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> When you reserve your park day do you also have to pick a time to go in?


No, you don't have to pick a time.


----------



## wareagle57

Farro said:


> Where do you see parks filling up? Calendar shows everything available.



I think they just mean if. I’m remaining cautiously optimistic that nothing is filled up yet, but we’ve got nearly 200 hours to go. Come on MK on the 11th, you can do it little buddy! Don’t fill up!


----------



## Chrisvee

I’ve tried to be pretty chill about all of this stuff bc I know handling the fallout from a global pandemic can‘t be easy.

But I’m an AP holder with three resort reservations and I’ve been limitEd to 3 park reservation days. And it took three hours to get those.

I’m pretty steamed.

Getting close to canceling everything and seeing them in 2022. Instead of 8 visits in 2 years, it will be 1.


----------



## tlmadden73

iteachlit said:


> The time block is the day's entire operating hours. Come and go as you please during those hours.


Thank goodness.  Though capacity will have to be really limited to avoid the usual rope drop log jam. There just may not be enough room to "socially distance" if people show up before the gates or security opens.  But maybe capacity will be THAT limited that it won't matter.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

I thought I saw somewhere where all parks would be open to 6pm, but when I made reservations it shows 9pm on some?


----------



## Eric Smith

iteachlit said:


> UPDATE from earlier. I made park reservations for July 11-17. I couldn't make them for my September 11-15 trip. I realized I had not linked the September resort reservation. Did that, but now it's telling me "Not so fast!" because I have exceeded my reservation limit.
> 
> We have APs, but the resort stay should allow me to reserve parks, right?


It should, but I'm having the same issue here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mouselovenfamily said:


> I thought I saw somewhere where all parks would be open to 6pm, but when I made reservations it shows 9pm on some?




Epcot has later hours.


----------



## babydoll65

Is this what I should be seeing??


----------



## mouselovenfamily

SaintsManiac said:


> Epcot has later hours.



I also have HS till 8pm and MK till 7pm


----------



## Chrisvee

babydoll65 said:


> Is this what I should be seeing??


That’s what I got, then it went blank, then I got in.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

So....anybody moved on from this Morning and wondering when ADRs will open? My entire trip is within 60+10 days now and all I got is a T. rex cafe and a Planet Hollywood


----------



## Eric Smith

mouselovenfamily said:


> I thought I saw somewhere where all parks would be open to 6pm, but when I made reservations it shows 9pm on some?


It looks like the operating and closing hours for all the parks are staggered by an hour.


----------



## Tjddis

So as I’ve posted before we are planning on cancelling so I did not take a virtual space away from anybody early today.   Out of sheer curiosity I just tried to go in to MDE and don’t even see where to reserve park days.  Tried the dining hack and it crashed.  Where do you even get the link to book park days?


----------



## mshanson3121

Did anyone ever actually get in and book a park?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mouselovenfamily said:


> I also have HS till 8pm and MK till 7pm




Yes, that's correct. Only AK is closing at 6.


----------



## jenushkask8s

WonderlandisReality said:


> So....anybody moved on from this Morning and wondering when ADRs will open? My entire trip is within 60+10 days now and all I got is a T. rex cafe and a Planet Hollywood



My trip is in 19 days and all I have is Homecomin', Wine Bar George and City Works. I hope they announce resorts & parks ADRs #SOON!


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Did anyone ever actually get in and book a park?



A lot of people have successfully booked, including 2021 stays.


----------



## GGGT

After about 70 minutes around 8:10 I opened another browser and was able to access the selection by making a dining reservation and signing in through there. I then kept refreshing the Park Reservation tab under MDE and eventually it provided me the blue bar with"Make Park Reservations"

I "Orbited" for about 7 minutes and then got in. I made 4 trip park reservations. (July, October, November, & December) in about 10 minutes. (All parks, all times, available) 2 trips with 12 of us and 2 with just 2 of us.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> So as I’ve posted before we are planning on cancelling so I did not take a virtual space away from anybody early today.   Out of sheer curiosity I just tried to go in to MDE and don’t even see where to reserve park days.  Tried the dining hack and it crashed.  Where do you even get the link to book park days?


It's in the drop down on the right side of the screen.


----------



## Spridell

If anyone is interested I am at OKW now and posting in the DVC forums if anyone has any questions


----------



## mouselovenfamily

mshanson3121 said:


> Did anyone ever actually get in and book a park?



Yes all parks booked


----------



## SaintsManiac

I just saw photos of the buses with social distancing added. Will see if an unbanned site posts about it.


----------



## SheHulk

mshanson3121 said:


> Did anyone ever actually get in and book a park?


DH got us all our days for our July and August trip. On one of 4 devices we were trying with.


----------



## AmberMV

All our APs are missing. This must be my problem. *** DISNEY?!


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> It's in the drop down on the right side of the screen.


Thanks.  I got it.  Clicked the blue bar and it’s just hung up for a while.  Is that normal?


----------



## Carol Jackson

Well I was on hold in the Chat window of the app and...the chat button is no longer on the app.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

AmberMV said:


> All our APs are missing. This must be my problem. *** DISNEY?!
> View attachment 503126



mine too. I keep refreshing


----------



## AmberMV

Now both resort stays are missing as well as APs and dining!  Freakin lovely!


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> Now both resort stays are missing as well as APs and dining!  Freakin lovely!
> View attachment 503129



I hate to say just wait, but try. All my plans are missing too, but it's okay because it's for 2021.


----------



## dislee1164

AmberMV said:


> Now both resort stays are missing as well as APs and dining!  Freakin lovely!
> View attachment 503129


Omg - what a mess. I'm afraid to look at mine now.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Update, earlier this morning there was a Modify link next to my CBR August 2020 reservation that wasn't there for the last couple of weeks. I never got it to work, led to the dwarves. Now that link is gone and it says to call to modify


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> I hate to say just wait, but try. All my plans are missing too, but it's okay because it's for 2021.


Mine is in 2 months...


----------



## Ydnameht

Finally, after trying on my phone for an hour until about 8 AM and then giving up and going back to sleep and then my roommate for Wine&Dine weekend trying until she had to go to work and then me trying in 3 different browser windows for 45 minutes I got through to the reservation system!

It gave me many errors.
AND THEN we realized they hadn't extended my friend's AP when they should have so it expires on Halloween so I can't even make any reservations.

Oy.

I don't even know if I'll be able to go in November or if I'll be comfortable or if they'll cancel the races but Disney being Disney it seemed best to have the reservations to cancel if needed. But now we can't even do that. So frustrating.


----------



## Farro

Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?
> 
> View attachment 503130
> View attachment 503131




I would think it's like FP used to be. Once you can buy tickets it will show you.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I would think it's like FP used to be. Once you can buy tickets it will show you.



But it says to check availability before you buy!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> But it says to check availability before you buy!




Right, but you don't even have the option yet. Once that goes live I am sure it will show you.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Seeing Disney's recent IT work, I see huge issues when they actually open and the system is under alot more stress!   This is nothing compared to what's coming for Disney.    Instead of a seamless experience I see alot of park attendees stressed when the virtual ques are not working and app won't work.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Right, but you don't even have the option yet. Once that goes live I am sure it will show you.



But, I have no patience...


----------



## wareagle57

SaintsManiac said:


> Epcot has later hours.



They are opening at staggered times right? 8, 9, 10, and 11am? Or am I imagining reading that?


----------



## rpb718

wdwoutsider said:


> Seeing Disney's recent IT work, I see huge issues when they actually open and the system is under alot more stress!   This is nothing compared to what's coming for Disney.    Instead of a seamless experience I see alot of park attendees stressed when the virtual ques are not working and app won't work.



What virtual queues - is that back on now?


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> Thanks.  I got it.  Clicked the blue bar and it’s just hung up for a while.  Is that normal?


Hmmm, define normal.....all joking aside that's not normal operation, but it seems to be how it's working today.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Anyone with any advise on issues of being able to make one park reservation and then all parks are showing full for the next rest of my days?  I want to cry.


----------



## SaintsManiac

wareagle57 said:


> They are opening at staggered times right? 8, 9, 10, and 11am? Or am I imagining reading that?




Yes


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> Anyone with any advise on issues of being able to make one park reservation and then all parks are showing full for the next rest of my days?  I want to cry.


I got 1 park pass and now I'm in perpetual hell.


----------



## Eric Smith

wdwoutsider said:


> Seeing Disney's recent IT work, I see huge issues when they actually open and the system is under alot more stress!   This is nothing compared to what's coming for Disney.    Instead of a seamless experience I see alot of park attendees stressed when the virtual ques are not working and app won't work.


They aren't doing virtual queues


----------



## Rxdr2013

wareagle57 said:


> They are opening at staggered times right? 8, 9, 10, and 11am? Or am I imagining reading that?


yes the parks are mk 9-7, ak 8-6, epcot 11-9 hs 10-8


----------



## Rxdr2013

Rxdr2013 said:


> yes the parks are mk 9-7, ak 8-6, epcot 11-9 hs 10-8


but not within each park if that is what you meant


----------



## SaintsManiac

Riviera pool has designated enter and exit area, signs not to move pool chairs.


----------



## Spaceguy55

It would seem the MDE has been given a time out...too busy to get in right now..saying we're almost in orbit..
But has not crashed yet...
*We're Almost in Orbit*
Thank you for your continued patience. Hang in there as you are making progress.
             We have a lot of Guests accessing the system so you are now in a waiting room.              Please wait while we complete your request. Don't refresh the page or select back button.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?
> 
> View attachment 503132
> View attachment 503131


Did you click resort guest near the top? I don't have tickets but i see full availability for all parks in April.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So I am following along with some accounts that are at the resorts today. Looks like Coke Freestyle machines are not in use. Pete is going to have a fit lol.

The CMs fill your drink for you.

PriceCharmingDev is updating his Instagram stories if anyone wants to follow along with him.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> Did you click resort guest near the top? I don't have tickets but i see full availability for all parks in April.



It's under My Plans in MDE. There is no option to click resort guest.

If use other link when I'm not in my MDE I can see everything.


----------



## Spaceguy55

CastAStone said:


> Did you click resort guest near the top? I don't have tickets but i see full availability for all parks in April.


Yes..only resort guests tab can see parks available till the 24th


----------



## Craig Larson

Farro said:


> Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?
> 
> View attachment 503132
> View attachment 503131



Do you have a resort stay? Considering your Park Pass Availability page has no options to select for disney resort guests, It looks like it defaulted to the off-site ticket holder calendar. It is showing no availability because those guests cannot book yet.

Try this link, which has expanded options for Disney resort guests and AP holders: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> It's under My Plans in MDE. There is no option to click resort guest.
> 
> If use other link when I'm not in my MDE I can see everything.



*The "Resort guest" option is on the other calendar. There's a link somewhere to an availability calendar that let's you choose between ticketed guest and resort guest, and then there's the calendar where you actually select your dates and book your park.*


----------



## Farro

Craig Larson said:


> Do you have a resort stay? Considering your Park Pass Availability page has no options to select for disney resort guests, It looks like it defaulted to the off-site ticket holder calendar. It is showing no availability because those guests cannot book yet.
> 
> Try this link, which has expanded options for Disney resort guests and AP holders: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder



I have a 2021 resort stay, but no tickets yet. So we are thinking that's the reason for limited view. Perhaps on Wednesday when we have ability to switch to package, I will be able to preview.


----------



## koszmok

Farro said:


> Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?
> 
> View attachment 503132
> View attachment 503131



For me it was grey all the way and I was able to book my days anyway.

Right now I can`t even select a day anymore.

I think after 20-200 refresh it will come back eventually.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wdwoutsider said:


> Seeing Disney's recent IT work, I see huge issues when they actually open and the system is under alot more stress!   This is nothing compared to what's coming for Disney.    Instead of a seamless experience I see alot of park attendees stressed when the virtual ques are not working and app won't work.


VQs are dead at WDW so that’s not on ITs plate anymore. Multiple reports they will not have them at WDW after all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I have a 2021 resort stay, but no tickets yet. So we are thinking that's the reason for limited view. Perhaps on Wednesday when we have ability to switch to package, I will be able to preview.



Everything is wide open for April/May 2021.


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Got my parks scheduled so now we're back to the million dollar question......... what on earth do we need to do about our December POFQ stay, Disney.  *



*Just got emailed our gift card for declining housekeeping... for our December stay... at that resort... that might not be open in December....   *


----------



## MIndy S

Regarding the Availability Calendar, I wasn't able to see any availability when I clicked the link provided on this forum. Once I logged into my account on Firefox, I was able to navigate on the MDE to find the availability calendar. There were three buttons at the top to pick which type of ticket: Ticket Holder, Resort Stays, and AP. The only calendar that shows availability right now is the Resort Stay button, and it is wide open.


----------



## The Expert

Jiminy76 said:


> Not me. Was able to get 6 out of 6 days for my end of July trip. Went to make reservations for my December trip and it would only allow me to reserve 1st day of the trip and when making the second reservation it states I have exceeded my allowed amount of reservations. Not sure if 8 is the limit r the system is not allowing me to make reservations past 12/11 in my case.





tarheelblue8853 said:


> Join the party.  Some with DVC appear to be able to make reservations for multiple stays and some like myself are not able to.  I've been looking at various replies trying to find some rhyme or reason as to why and can't figure it out quite yet.  The magic of Disney IT!



Took me a few hours, but I was finally able to get in and make reservations for our July 23-27 trip. However, I got one day of our October trip selected and now it's telling me we're at our limit. Same for our January trip. DH and I have Premier APs through "the club" that show expirations in MDE of 2029, and DVC reservations in July, October and January. For now I am okay we're covered for July and I will deal with the rest later, but wanted to report our results as I've seen others with DVC bookings and valid AP also limited to 7 days of reservations.


----------



## rpb718




----------



## SaintsManiac

DFB also there:


----------



## andyman8

Has anyone had success with reservation modifications today? I know at 7am their system was down.


----------



## koszmok

JacknSally said:


> *Just got emailed our gift card for declining housekeeping... for our December stay... at that resort... that might not be open in December....   *



Same here. no opening date so far. but got the gift card.


----------



## Searc

JacknSally said:


> *Just got emailed our gift card for declining housekeeping... for our December stay... at that resort... that might not be open in December....   *


You have to laugh at the absurdity.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> DFB also there:


Blurgh.


----------



## Rxdr2013

The Expert said:


> Took me a few hours, but I was finally able to get in and make reservations for our July 23-27 trip. However, I got one day of our October trip selected and now it's telling me we're at our limit. Same for our January trip. DH and I have Premier APs through "the club" that show expirations in MDE of 2029, and DVC reservations in July, October and January. For now I am okay we're covered for July and I will deal with the rest later, but wanted to report our results as I've seen others with DVC bookins and valid AP also limited to 7 days of reservations.


this was the same for me. Atleast we have July covered! We got july 21-26 made then nothing else for me. Hopefully we can book the rest of ours trips.....soon...


----------



## runjulesrun

Janet McDonald said:


> Anyone with any advise on issues of being able to make one park reservation and then all parks are showing full for the next rest of my days?  I want to cry.


You aren't alone. I think it is a glitch. I've been on hold for nearly 2 hours so far hoping to get it fixed.


----------



## DBH

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> We were supposed to go Sept 19-23.  Could only get a park reservation for 1 day.


It shows those dates still open for Resort guest did you max out on another reservation?  I got the 24-27.


----------



## twinmom13

Janet McDonald said:


> Anyone with any advise on issues of being able to make one park reservation and then all parks are showing full for the next rest of my days? I want to cry.


I don't have any advice because the same thing is happening to me, I just wanted to let you know that you are not alone.  We might have to call, but I am going to wait until maybe things have calmed down a bit first.


----------



## Dentam

How quickly does it look like these park reservations are filling up so far?  I have a DVC rental for Labor Day week but no park tickets.  Doubt David's will be able to re-rent my reservation, so now wondering what the odds are of getting park tickets before everything fills up.  My dad may use my reservation.


----------



## Craig Larson

For the people who received a gift card for opting out of housekeeping

-Did you opt out before the closures (and before they removed the option on the online check-in)
-Did you opt out after they re-enabled the option just recently?

My answers are Yes and Yes to the above. Wonder if there is any pattern. My thought is that if you opted out before they made the change then you are getting a gift card, because when you selected that option previously, it stated how much you would get. Whereas now the option does not indicate you get a gift card for declining.


----------



## DMLAINI

If you're on hold & the music stops, are you still on hold?   It's been almost 3 hours.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dentam said:


> How quickly does it look like these park reservations are filling up so far?  I have a DVC rental for Labor Day week but no park tickets.  Doubt David's will be able to re-rent my reservation, so now wondering what the odds are of getting park tickets before everything fills up.  My dad may use my reservation.




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## Craig Larson

Dentam said:


> How quickly does it look like these park reservations are filling up so far?  I have a DVC rental for Labor Day week but no park tickets.  Doubt David's will be able to re-rent my reservation, so now wondering what the odds are of getting park tickets before everything fills up.  My dad may use my reservation.



Doesn't look like a single park has sold out yet at all for any dates. Other than that, there is no way to know how full reservations are for any particular day/park.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

SaintsManiac said:


> DFB also there:



The blue on the spires is becoming gold.. so rose gold & gold.
Happy 50th.


----------



## Janet McDonald

AmberMV said:


> I got 1 park pass and now I'm in perpetual hell.



Im just sitting her stunned and crying off and on.  Im a psycho


----------



## runjulesrun

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone had success with reservation modifications today? I know at 7am their system was down.


Some people have over on the resorts thread.


----------



## Dentam

Craig Larson said:


> Doesn't look like a single park has sold out yet at all for any dates. Other than that, there is no way to know how full reservations are for any particular day/park.



That's good to hear - thanks!


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone had success with reservation modifications today? I know at 7am their system was down.


Some people have on the resorts thread.

Got through after about an hour and I was just told it's still June and since my reservation is in August to call back in a day or two since they are busy today with park reservations today.
I did call the actual resort # though (WL)  since that one rang, so I figured what the heck, nothing to lose.

Neither DH or myself  have been able to get through to the regular reservation numbers


----------



## andyman8

Well, the phone lines appear to be busy still. Great start.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Craig Larson said:


> For the people who received a gift card for opting out of housekeeping
> 
> -Did you opt out before the closures (and before they removed the option on the online check-in)
> -Did you opt out after they re-enabled the option just recently?
> 
> My answers are Yes and Yes to the above. Wonder if there is any pattern. My thought is that if you opted out before they made the change then you are getting a gift card, because when you selected that option previously, it stated how much you would get. Whereas now the option does not indicate you get a gift card for declining.


I opted out previously and did not get a gift card


----------



## Krandor

Dentam said:


> How quickly does it look like these park reservations are filling up so far?  I have a DVC rental for Labor Day week but no park tickets.  Doubt David's will be able to re-rent my reservation, so now wondering what the odds are of getting park tickets before everything fills up.  My dad may use my reservation.



Nothing is sold out.  That's all we know


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> Im just sitting her stunned and crying off and on.  Im a psycho


At least neither one of us are alone in this, even if it seems like we are the only 2 who can't get this working.  Did you by chance book your stay through a TA?


----------



## runjulesrun

DMLAINI said:


> If you're on hold & the music stops, are you still on hold?   It's been almost 3 hours.


I hope so because my music stopped a long time ago. I'm over 2 hours in now.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

hereforthechurros said:


> CM came back and is transferring me to guest services because "everything is changing for us too" so we'll see. Another 30 minutes on hold at least though :-/



Stated “modify an existing resort reservation from the menu”. Got a CM that said she is only able to do anything for us if we were looking to modify our reservation with upgrades. The wording she used was very cryptic and had to ask her to explain herself. I made sure I stated that I didn’t want to initiate a resort modification and asked what they would do for me since WL was not opening. She said she had to transfer me to guest services as well.
On hold now. Hoping to get moved at no extra cost. Figured I’m already paying for a deluxe. Not like I’m asking for a lot.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?



RunningAriel said:


> * FYI FOR THOSE WITH AP AND UNABLE TO BOOK THEIR ENTIRE STAY:*
> 
> My sister just got off the phone with AP member services. The system is going to purge any AP park reservations of more than 3 days!!! She was told that anyone who needs more than the 3 allowed today they *should* be able to add those days on Wednesday when the AP window opens. He did say that some people may slip through the cracks but to be on the safe side I would check MDE tomorrow and make a plan to start the craziness all over again on Wednesday. Sorry for the bad news but hope this help some of you still in limbo!


----------



## Poohlie

runjulesrun said:


> I hope so because my music stopped a long time ago. I'm over 2 hours in now.


Me too 1 hour 20 mins in.  Occasional static.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> DFB also there:




It pans from Space Mountain to the Crashle .... So basically the Live Action version of what we all saw this morning trying to log into the system


----------



## runjulesrun

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?


We are AP holders and were able to reserve all 8 days of our resort stay late July. I am unable to reserve park days for the 3rd room which is a vacation package though. On hold with Disney to try to fix that.


----------



## shoegal9

DMLAINI said:


> If you're on hold & the music stops, are you still on hold?   It's been almost 3 hours.



Yes, someone just picked up after 2.5 hours.  The last 45 minutes have been silent for me.

Update: They said they can't help me.  I called the main # and they told me to call the passholder line which... wait for it... is busy.


----------



## rpb718

It will be interesting to see the availability calendar around July 1 after the APs and off-site ticket holders get their chance.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

shoegal9 said:


> Yes, someone just picked up after 2.5 hours.  The last 45 minutes have been silent for me.



Ok, you know hold times are too long when Disney runs out of music to play


----------



## Mit88

We’re going to hit 2000 pages today. I can feel it. I believe in you


----------



## JacknSally

Craig Larson said:


> For the people who received a gift card for opting out of housekeeping
> 
> -Did you opt out before the closures (and before they removed the option on the online check-in)
> -Did you opt out after they re-enabled the option just recently?
> 
> My answers are Yes and Yes to the above. Wonder if there is any pattern. My thought is that if you opted out before they made the change then you are getting a gift card, because when you selected that option previously, it stated how much you would get. Whereas now the option does not indicate you get a gift card for declining.


*
We opted out before the closures - right after we booked in January, actually. *


----------



## WatchandLearn33

I was on the phone for 2.5 hours. I had to hang up after my kid was melting down. I was able to change my July 9th resort to another resort at no cost bc it is prior to the parks opening. My other July split stay resort fell within the open dates (July 14th-21) so they refused to move me without a charge. I was allowed to choose a resort that was open and pay the difference if I wanted. They would not modify me into 2021. I was only offered to cancel or pay the diff in an open resort. Sad but true. I hung up.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> It will be interesting to see the availability calendar around July 1 after the APs and off-site ticket holders get their chance.



APs can only book 3 days, and I think guests without hotels will be the most leery to go to the parks this year. Today will probably be the day with the most influx of parks reservations.


----------



## Krandor

removewd


----------



## LSUmiss

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?


Even for ppl with resort stays?


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> removewd



epcot and DHs don’t open until the 15th


----------



## Arguetafamily

Have they announced when we can make dining reservations in resorts and/or theme parks, with arrivals after July 11?


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Looks like 11-14th of July is now only MK and AK available.


B/c Epcot & DHS not open til 7/15 & 7/16.


----------



## Spridell

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?


Yes I am

I am dvc and ap with 2 separate reservations. Cant make my 2nd.  Says I have reached limit


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?



I guess I dont understand this. If we have a resort stay and have an AP we should be able to book all days during that stay. An AP is valid park admission. 3 days without a resort? Fine, but this is ridiculous


----------



## TropicalDIS

WatchandLearn33 said:


> I was on the phone for 2.5 hours. I had to hang up after my kid was melting down. I was able to change my July 9th resort to another resort at no cost bc it is prior to the parks opening. My other July split stay resort fell within the open dates (July 14th-21) so they refused to move me without a charge. I was allowed to choose a resort that was open and pay the difference if I wanted. They would not modify me into 2021. I was only offered to cancel or pay the diff in an open resort. Sad but true. I hung up.


You should be able to Modify into 2021 on Wednesday.

It’s pathetic of Disney to ask people to pay for this change.
anybody have an email where I can complain?


----------



## Janet McDonald

AmberMV said:


> At least neither one of us are alone in this, even if it seems like we are the only 2 who can't get this working.  Did you by chance book your stay through a TA?



I have two different stays one through a ta and one that is not


----------



## NJlauren

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just saw this on another thread.  Are AP holders having trouble getting more than 3 reservations even when they have resort stays of more than 3 days?


Yes 7 night stay capped at 3 park days very frustrating


----------



## Spridell

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I guess I dont understand this. If we have a resort stay and have an AP we should be able to book all days during that stay. An AP is valid park admission. 3 days without a resort? Fine, but this is ridiculous


I am guessing its a glitch


----------



## Spridell

NJlauren said:


> Yes 7 night stay capped at 3 park days very frustrating


Mine is worse. I have a whole separate reservation it won't let me booked.


----------



## NJlauren

Spridell said:


> Mine is worse. I have a whole separate reservation it won't let me booked.


So frustrating, this whole things stinks, and now I can’t even get back in


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

pclvnmcky88 said:


> I guess I dont understand this. If we have a resort stay and have an AP we should be able to book all days during that stay. An AP is valid park admission. 3 days without a resort? Fine, but this is ridiculous


Should be able to, and some including myself have been able to.  Others here are reporting that they are getting capped at 3 days when they are AP with resort reservations of more than 3 days.  Some have managed to contact Disney, and as usual, different responses have been given, but Disney has said it is aware of this problem.


----------



## Ydnameht

TropicalDIS said:


> You should be able to Modify into 2021 on Wednesday.
> 
> It’s pathetic of Disney to ask people to pay for this change.
> anybody have an email where I can complain?



wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## teach22180

MaC410 said:


> Could it be because you are contacting them about it so they are treating it as your "choice" to move? I wonder what will happen to the people's reservations who don't contact Disney and their resort is closed.


I really think this is probably truth. Disney has to move people because of overbooking and such. They never charge them. I can imagine it's hard to wait and let Disney move you,  but if I was in that position I'd wait until 7 days before.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

LSUmiss said:


> Even for ppl with resort stays?


that seems to be the issue - AP holders with resort stays of longer than 3 days - some are unable to book more than 3 days


----------



## AmberMV

Bibbobboo2u said:


> that seems to be the issue - AP holders with resort stays of longer than 3 days - some are unable to book more than 3 days


And some only get to book 1 day even with a 3 day resort stay


----------



## LSUmiss

Bibbobboo2u said:


> that seems to be the issue - AP holders with resort stays of longer than 3 days - some are unable to book more than 3 days


I was only able to book 8 for 2 different stays. But are you saying AP services said all reservations with APs will b purged even with resort stays??


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> Hmmm, define normal.....all joking aside that's not normal operation, but it seems to be how it's working today.


Yes, I should have clarified I suppose.  Normal for now
Still hung up.  And can’t even get into mde on other devices.  I’ll couch my remarks for now since I admittedly did not try that hard today.  But at first glance looks like a real hassle to go through.  I feel really bad for folks that are having issues and were hopeful.  I had some nice convos on here with people who were into going and giving Disney a chance.  I see some having issues.  Sending positive thoughts to you that it works out.  Hear parks arent sold out so hope you get squared away...


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Bibbobboo2u said:


> that seems to be the issue - AP holders with resort stays of longer than 3 days - some are unable to book more than 3 days



I booked 3 days for my 3 night stay in September and then can’t book for my 2 night stay in November and 4 night in December


----------



## Mit88

So before it was up to 14 days with a resort stay, and now they suddenly decided to change it to 3 days? What a disaster lol


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> So before it was up to 14 days with a resort stay, and now they suddenly decided to change it to 3 days? What a disaster lol



They'll be some bug changes being done tonight for sure.


----------



## teach22180

Spridell said:


> Yes I am
> 
> I am dvc and ap with 2 separate reservations. Cant make my 2nd.  Says I have reached limit


I did see on facebook someone who spoke to a CM at the passholder line who said the difficulty is with APs with more than one stay. They are aware of it and hope to have it fixed but it might take a day or so. Hope that helps. I'm AP with one stay and was able to make all 11 days of reservations.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> So before it was up to 14 days with a resort stay, and now they suddenly decided to change it to 3 days? What a disaster lol


But is it changed or just messed up?? Some ppl can’t even get the 3 days. I got 8 for 2 stays. I’m gonna lose my stuff if I get purged in any capacity after 3 Plus hours of work!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

I know I can say this because I got lucky and got everything this morning, but keep in mind that we still have two more full days before anyone else gets access. That is time for Disney to sort out the annual passholder glitch, which I'm positive they know about. Hang in there!


----------



## LSUmiss

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I know I can say this because I got lucky and got everything this morning, but keep in mind that we still have two more full days before anyone else gets access. That is time for Disney to sort out the annual passholder glitch, which I'm positive they know about. Hang in there! ❤


Granted I got 8 out of my 12 days so I wasn’t panicking til I saw pp said AP reservations will get purged.


----------



## rileyz

Is anyone getting in at all right now?  I have 4/6 people booked but there was a problem with the other two and now I can’t get in to book their park passes.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> But is it changed or just messed up?? Some ppl can’t even get the 3 days. I got 8 for 2 stays. I’m gonna lose my stuff if I get purged in any capacity after 3 Plus hours of work!



Probably a mess up. A lot of things going on at once over the span of 15 months. I completely understand the glitches. I still haven’t gotten in, I’m not worried as nothing seems to be booking up.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

What in the world. Now it's saying DH has to be removed from my party for Nov 25 and 26 (only two dates I've been able to check so far) because he already has park reservations for the parks those days. We only made park reservations for the kids. It previously told us that DH and I had reached our max number of allowable park reservations (still says that for me).


----------



## Dulcee

Two things down.... got all our park reservations this morning, TA just got finished with modifying our resort (standard CSR to standard CBR, saved $200).... now I need to call and deal with our one night, room only for the night before our package starts. I kept hoping waiting times for calling would go down through the afternoon but it sounds like I may have been overly optimistic on that front.


----------



## andyman8

Dulcee said:


> Two things down.... got all our park reservations this morning, TA just got finished with modifying our resort (standard CSR to standard CBR, saved $200).... now I need to call and deal with our one night, room only for the night before our package starts.* I kept hoping waiting times for calling would go down through the afternoon but it sounds like I may have been overly optimistic on that front.*


I’ve been trying to get into the hold queue for the last 30 mins and keep getting a busy signal lol


----------



## rteetz

Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.



From what I've read on other board:

No changing to 2021 yet allowed except for room only - then need to call 6/24 to add tickets/package.
If switching resort, you must pay difference - people are now speaking with guest services about this.


----------



## koszmok

teach22180 said:


> I really think this is probably truth. Disney has to move people because of overbooking and such. They never charge them. I can imagine it's hard to wait and let Disney move you,  but if I was in that position I'd wait until 7 days before.



I`ve been told by 3 different CM that stay put and if my resort won`t be open they will move me free of charge. But I`m well away from he 7 day window... so for now i just stay put and hope for the best.


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.


From what my TA told me there were no "freebie moves" but that guest services was trying to make things work as much as possible. We were given options that would be considered an upgrade to a deluxe, along with the price increase, the lateral move to CBR (with a modest decrease) that we took, and they offered to explore if there was a value option but we weren't interested in that.


----------



## jennyq87

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.



Seems to be a mixed bag! I’ve been following all morning because I’m calling after work. Some are being asked to pay, some are not. Many of those who aren’t having to pay are suggesting it depends on the language you use when you call. Don’t ask to make a change. Say your resort is closed and you’d like to know what they’re going to do about it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> Granted I got 8 out of my 12 days so I wasn’t panicking til I saw pp said AP reservations will get purged.


Who said that?


Poohlie said:


> I just asked MDE technical support about that rumor and was told that is not true.


----------



## Poohlie

After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


----------



## jtwibih

I’m confused. I got the email saying we could start booking this morning but it shows zero availability for November. What am I missing. If fact it shows no availability until May.


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> I’ve been trying to get into the hold queue for the last 30 mins and keep getting a busy signal lol



It took me  over 3 hours and close to 250 attempts to get an open line, now I've been on hold for almost 2 hours. Hopefully I'm able to get an answer about my 7/18 stay at GF


----------



## Bambi1212

Four hours with Disney this morning.  I had a room only reservation for ASSP for Aug 16-26.  I had to be transferred to Guest Services to have them move me somewhere with no price increase.  They moved me to POP with no upcharge.

I asked when I could upgrade to a package to add tickets and they had no idea.  I referred them to the website where it mentions June 24 for 2021 room only to package upgrades, but they could not confirm.  I am frustrated that 2021 gets to modify before 2020


----------



## rteetz

jtwibih said:


> I’m confused. I got the email saying we could start booking this morning but it shows zero availability for November. What am I missing. If fact it shows no availability until May.


The availability calendar is linked to the news only thread. Make sure you are on the resort reservation guest tab. Availability is still really good for every date it seems.


----------



## mouserrificmom

I received a weird e-mail today that appears to be legit from Disney GiftCard services today issuing a gift card for $40 - did not click on anything within the message for fear it was a phsishing message of sorts.......any intel on this?


----------



## skeeter31

mouserrificmom said:


> I received a weird e-mail today that appears to be legit from Disney GiftCard services today issuing a gift card for $40 - did not click on anything within the message for fear it was a phsishing message of sorts.......any intel on this?


Its the gift card for refusing mousekeeping service for your stay


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

koszmok said:


> I`ve been told by 3 different CM that stay put and if my resort won`t be open they will move me free of charge. But I`m well away from he 7 day window... so for now i just stay put and hope for the best.


I was on hold for over 2 hours to modify our resorts because doing a split stay Poly & YC starting July 12th. Got through and was transferred to another part of guest services that deals with modifications due to resorts not opening in order to keep the rate we have and not get charged more. On hold again for another 1 1/2 hours so far. I'm busy doing my things I need to get done. Dropped my one daughter off at her training and picked her up, which was an exciting day for her. First time she could see her one friend in person in over 3 months.


----------



## mouserrificmom

skeeter31 said:


> Its the gift card for refusing mousekeeping service for your stay


 Possible? We had a stay that was scheduled for June 14 - June 19 but that surely it is a mistake, because we didn't actually go?  The message just says "Your Disney Gift Card is enclosed" and it says the card value is $40


----------



## mouserrificmom

been sitting here at the computer all morning trying to get in to make park reservations....what has the average wait time been?


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.


I magically got through on my 48th call directly to a CM, no time on hold. I was able to move my CBR reservation from Aug 15-22 which had a fantastic Fun in the Sun rate to Oct 30-Nov 7 which had a horrible rack rate. Almost $1000 more (I did add an extra day). I expected this as CBR would be open for my original dates. Oh well, now trying to get into MDE to make park reservations.​


----------



## JacknSally

mouserrificmom said:


> Possible? We had a stay that was scheduled for June 14 - June 19 but that surely it is a mistake, because we didn't actually go?  The message just says "Your Disney Gift Card is enclosed" and it says the card value is $40


*
Yes, it is the declined housekeeping gift card. $10 per night after the first night. We received it this morning, too, for our December stay that still has the chance of being cancelled. We declined housekeeping for it back in January.*


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.


I can say it sounds like the DVC side of WL has plenty of availability. At first, the CM said WL was supposed to be open for my dates and I (very nicely) said it's not on the list. then put me on hold. When she came back she did seem to indicate that WL would probably be moved to the DVC. 

Then she told me since it's still June and I don't come until mid-August to call back. Said they were dealing with park reservations today and essentially indicated she wasn't going to help me. 
(I ended up calling the WL # since it's been non stop busy or circuits busy when I call the usual numbers so I figured what the heck, that number rang after a couple of tries! I'm just going to call the usual number and try again.)


----------



## abnihon

Am I correct that at this point it looks like they won’t take new 2020 bookings at all but if I have a July 2020 room I can modify it to November 2020?
(And buy tickets later)


----------



## Poohlie

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Who said that?


At least for AP holders WITH resort reservations.


----------



## koszmok

mouserrificmom said:


> I received a weird e-mail today that appears to be legit from Disney GiftCard services today issuing a gift card for $40 - did not click on anything within the message for fear it was a phsishing message of sorts.......any intel on this?



Yes, few of us received it today. We figured because we declined house keeping. It covers the number of our nights - 1 night. Mine is a Sept 2020 booking in a Value.


----------



## mouserrificmom

JacknSally said:


> *Yes, it is the declined housekeeping gift card. $10 per night after the first night. We received it this morning, too, for our December stay that still has the chance of being cancelled. We declined housekeeping for it back in January.*





koszmok said:


> Yes, few of us received it today. We figured because we declined house keeping. It covers the number of our nights - 1 night. Mine is a Sept 2020 booking in a Value.



Well, that's just weird.....so I guess I should assume that it will be reversed? I don't remember exactly when I declined mousekeeping, but I know that I did.  I mean, if they want to give me $40 I'll happily accept it......I just want to get on the website to book park reservations!!!!


----------



## wareagle57

mouserrificmom said:


> Well, that's just weird.....so I guess I should assume that it will be reversed? I don't remember exactly when I declined mousekeeping, but I know that I did.  I mean, if they want to give me $40 I'll happily accept it......I just want to get on the website to book park reservations!!!!



I can't imagine them handing out gift cards and then taking them back. But if I had one, I'd be transferring it to another gift card just in case.


----------



## anthony2k7

RamblingMad said:


> And who knows what those rooms will look like.  Some of the DVC rooms that Pete showed on his YouTube channel looked in massive need of a refurb.  I remember this being the case with Wilderness Lodge.



One thing I was wondering is how respectable are NBA players in general?Specifically will there be any concerns about what state all those NBA rooms will be in after they have been stuck in them for many months?


----------



## JacknSally

mouserrificmom said:


> Well, that's just weird.....so I guess I should assume that it will be reversed? I don't remember exactly when I declined mousekeeping, but I know that I did.  I mean, if they want to give me $40 I'll happily accept it......I just want to get on the website to book park reservations!!!!



*No clue if they’ll try to reverse them. I was able to add the hskp gift card from the email to my account on DisneyGiftCard.com and move the funds over to the gift card we already have, though, so the email is definitely valid.*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, *SOON* didn't turn out to be very much fun


----------



## koszmok

wareagle57 said:


> I can't imagine them handing out gift cards and then taking them back. But if I had one, I'd be transferring it to another gift card just in case.



Exactly that`s what I just did


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> One thing I was wondering is how respectable are NBA players in general?Specifically will there be any concerns about what state all those NBA rooms will be in after they have been stuck in them for many months?



They are there to do their job. I don't think their schedule would allow for much partying...


----------



## Jiminy76

Noticed something for Magic Kingdom during select dates in July. It states there is a special ticketed event from 7:45AM - 9AM on 7/11, 7/12, 7/14, 7/19, 7/21, 7/26 and 7/28. I wonder what this could be? I looked quickly and it seems to no be happening in other months past July or at other parks.


----------



## MrsSmith07

MrsSmith07 said:


> It took me  over 3 hours and close to 250 attempts to get an open line, now I've been on hold for almost 2 hours. Hopefully I'm able to get an answer about my 7/18 stay at GF


 and I was disconnected shortly after the 2hr mark. Called back and this time it only took a handful of tried to be back on hold. I can't believe I'm close to 7 hours of this mess today.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jiminy76 said:


> Noticed something for Magic Kingdom during select dates in July. It states there is a special ticketed event from 7:45AM - 9AM on 7/11, 7/12, 7/14, 7/19, 7/21, 7/26 and 7/28. I wonder what this could be? I looked quickly and it seems to no be happening in other months past July or at other parks.View attachment 503207




that is the time frame for Early Morning Magic at Fantasyland ... I thought all that stuff was cancelled so might just be they haven't cleared the calendar yet but who knows at this point


----------



## DisneyEater

anthony2k7 said:


> One thing I was wondering is how respectable are NBA players in general?Specifically will there be any concerns about what state all those NBA rooms will be in after they have been stuck in them for many months?



What exactly would you expect NBA players, who spend half their time on the road normally, are doing to these rooms different than the average guest?


----------



## dtrain

wareagle57 said:


> I can't imagine them handing out gift cards and then taking them back. But if I had one, I'd be transferring it to another gift card just in case.





koszmok said:


> Exactly that`s what I just did




They can & will claw back the gift card money easily regardless of if you transfer it.  When shopdisney had an error for 50% off gift cards last year people got them and transferred immediately, but later saw the money deducted from their balance when the mistake was caught and corrected. Disney simply traces the transactions.

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know tons of people have already said this but I really feel like if they limited today to just people with resort stays in July it would have been easier to deal with all the hiccups and errors and whatever else seen

But when they tell people you are not guaranteed a park reservation with a resort stay and everyone with a valid stay between now and Sept 26, 2021 can book starting today people are going to be anxious to get in before they are "gone" 

But really, if someone even going in August if they got addressed in 2 days or even a week later, its not a bit deal vs this craziness seen today


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jiminy76 said:


> Noticed something for Magic Kingdom during select dates in July. It states there is a special ticketed event from 7:45AM - 9AM on 7/11, 7/12, 7/14, 7/19, 7/21, 7/26 and 7/28. I wonder what this could be? I looked quickly and it seems to no be happening in other months past July or at other parks.View attachment 503207




It's canceled, but not removed from the calendar.


----------



## indylaw99

After calling in about 150 times and then waiting on hold almost two hours, I finally got through to Passholder Services about the inability to book more than a handful of days with my AP voucher and multiple DVC reservations. She did say that it is a known issue (obviously) but that they are notating accounts and sending specific feedback to IT. She said to keep using Chrome because it seems to respond to the new system better. 

She did NOT mention anything about AP reservations being purged but did say that they are hoping by "this afternoon or early evening" they will get the glitch fixed and we SHOULD be able to book all of the days once they fix the system. 

So that wasn't entirely helpful but I feel better knowing I did all that I could. Now I guess I just wait until either someone else posts that the glitch is fixed or I randomly try again in a few hours!


----------



## NJlauren

So edge browser seems to work for me, yes this is a thing.  Was able to make my friends reservations but I’m still capped at 3 days for my AP stay.


----------



## GGGT

It sounds like we got lucky this morning as it relates to AP bookings.

I was able to book park reservations for four separate trips between July and the end of 2020. (July, October, November, and December) 2 of them for 12 of us and 2 for 2 of us. At 8:10 when we finally "got in", I had the choice of any park for the duration of the park hours.

Our stays are for 10, 7, 8, and 7 nights respectfully.


----------



## ONUAtrain

Looks like Hollywood Studios is unavailable on 7/15. First park I've seen booked


----------



## SaintsManiac

ONUAtrain said:


> Looks like Hollywood Studios is unavailable on 7/15. First park I've seen booked




Interesting! It was predicted to be booked up first.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Farro

ONUAtrain said:


> Looks like Hollywood Studios is unavailable on 7/15. First park I've seen booked





SaintsManiac said:


> Interesting! It was predicted to be booked up first.



Is that the first day it opens?

I'm surprised that some of the dates close to Christmas haven't booked up yet.
Either a lot of people haven't booked yet or maybe they have a larger capacity for those dates?


----------



## Rxdr2013

any idea when we can book passholder previews?


----------



## ONUAtrain

Farro said:


> Is that the first day it opens?



Yes. But still availability for the first few days of AK and MK.


----------



## hereforthechurros

hereforthechurros said:


> After almost 3 HOURS ON HOLD the CM is telling me you must pay the difference for new hotel if your current hotel is closed. Not discount or special pricing. Also, we had the 35% free dining discount and are being told if we modify our dates they will not honor that 35% discount. Not cool Disney. She put me on hold so hopefully she comes back with better info.


Update: spent four hours on the phone total only to be moved from POR to CBR. Cost was the same so no gain or loss except that we have no interest in CBR. We've stayed there before and don't love it. BUT I do not understand them not letting us use the discount to come later. The resort we booked and love is closed fine. Let us use it later  when it makes more sense for everyone involved. I've only complained at WDW once in 12 stays and it's because our room was filthy so I just asked for cleaning or to move rooms. I've never sent an email. But I will this time.


----------



## Farro

ONUAtrain said:


> Yes. But still availability for the first few days of AK and MK.



Well, it does have the most sought after rides I would think. That's probably why. 
And maybe it has less capacity than the others.


----------



## SierraT

Could a DVC expert shed some light on renting points at this time when there is no guarantee tickets will be available to purchase?  I looked at one of the rental places and it appears there is availability even in July.  Is this inadvisable given the situation with the possibility of not being able to get tickets?  I would be the type to take the risk knowing I may not be able to go to parks if Disney doesn’t open reservations for this year.


----------



## DisneyEater

Farro said:


> Well, it does have the most sought after rides I would think. That's probably why.
> And maybe it has less capacity than the others.



And no AP soft open


----------



## Disneysoule

ONUAtrain said:


> Looks like Hollywood Studios is unavailable on 7/15. First park I've seen booked


Where do you go to see that again? I can't remember lol


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Rxdr2013 said:


> just let her be under 3 for a little longer! unless they start asking for birth certificates!


Of course, if she drives to the resort, they may have questions for you


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm surprised that some of the dates close to Christmas haven't booked up yet.
> Either a lot of people haven't booked yet or maybe they have a larger capacity for those dates?




Too many issues with the site, people who don't know if they're keeping their trips, etc.

ETA: I think a large majority of "normal" people have no idea this is going on, either.


----------



## RamblingMad

anthony2k7 said:


> One thing I was wondering is how respectable are NBA players in general?Specifically will there be any concerns about what state all those NBA rooms will be in after they have been stuck in them for many months?



I think they’re more concerned about the pay day given that they own ESPN.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Is that the first day it opens?
> 
> I'm surprised that some of the dates close to Christmas haven't booked up yet.
> Either a lot of people haven't booked yet or maybe they have a larger capacity for those dates?



perhaps larger capacity, also I think further out less people laready have their tickets purchased since you really don't need thime (well, in the past you didn't really need them) until you got to 60 days our for making FPs ... but for today if you didn't already have tickets, even having that room at Christmas wouldn't enable you to book park reservations


----------



## Jiminy76

TheMaxRebo said:


> that is the time frame for Early Morning Magic at Fantasyland ... I thought all that stuff was cancelled so might just be they haven't cleared the calendar yet but who knows at this point


I figured this may have been for EMM the hours seemed familiar. Shocked this got by IT


----------



## ONUAtrain

Disneysoule said:


> Where do you go to see that again? I can't remember lol



Used the availability calendar 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...kets,resort,passholder&defaultSegment=tickets


----------



## one_cat

For anyone who is interested I switched my resort reservation around this morning using the same days.  The park reservations I requested really early this morning appeared to stick - I didn’t have to re-request them.  So that is good news.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jiminy76 said:


> I figured this may have been for EMM the hours seemed familiar. Shocked this got by IT



with how much stuff people in this thread test they really should use a group of people like us to test these systems ... like if in test mode it could handle every situation that someone in this thread had I am pretty sure the system would be pretty good to go for like 99.95 of people out there


----------



## MrsSmith07

SaintsManiac said:


> Too many issues with the site, people who don't know if they're keeping their trips, etc.
> 
> ETA: I think a large majority of "normal" people have no idea this is going on, either.



that's scary to think about. If not for this board, I'd be one of those people. I never received any emails other than the initial your ADRs are being cancelled.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Well, it does have the most sought after rides I would think. That's probably why.
> And maybe it has less capacity than the others.



Probably yes.  Just tried to log in to MDE again and see it still has the castle waiting room so either fixes being applied or still a lot of activity.


----------



## Lewisc

hereforthechurros said:


> Update: spent four hours on the phone total only to be moved from POR to CBR. Cost was the same so no gain or loss except that we have no interest in CBR. We've stayed there before and don't love it. BUT I do not understand them not letting us use the discount to come later. The resort we booked and love is closed fine. Let us use it later  when it makes more sense for everyone involved. I've only complained at WDW once in 12 stays and it's because our room was filthy so I just asked for cleaning or to move rooms. I've never sent an email. But I will this time.


The resort you booked is closed. You were moved to a similar resort for mo extra charge.  JMO but that's fair. 

Four hours on hold is certainly no fine.

Disney is wrong. They should have said guests with reservations at closed resorts will he automatically moved. Wait for an email or check MDE.

Maybe Disney is trying to book paid upgrades or hope for cancellations.


----------



## MKEMSE

indylaw99 said:


> After calling in about 150 times and then waiting on hold almost two hours, I finally got through to Passholder Services about the inability to book more than a handful of days with my AP voucher and multiple DVC reservations. She did say that it is a known issue (obviously) but that they are notating accounts and sending specific feedback to IT. She said to keep using Chrome because it seems to respond to the new system better.
> 
> She did NOT mention anything about AP reservations being purged but did say that they are hoping by "this afternoon or early evening" they will get the glitch fixed and we SHOULD be able to book all of the days once they fix the system.
> 
> So that wasn't entirely helpful but I feel better knowing I did all that I could. Now I guess I just wait until either someone else posts that the glitch is fixed or I randomly try again in a few hours!




Thank you for posting this! It is very much appreciated.


----------



## MrsBooch

I have a pit in my stomach thinking about when i might be able to buy park tickets for 2020 for thanksgiving - and how nothing is going to be available anymore....I mean - here's how crazy I am. I'll still go. 

We will do a resort only stay, hang out in Disney Springs, etc.

But I don't love this feeling.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275125613909676033


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275124136780521473


----------



## one_cat

I do have to say - for as much grief as I mentally gave Disney IT over this process, the actuality was much smoother Thani expected.  The one big suggestion I would have would be to make it more obvious that the pink castle is actually a queue.  It says not to refresh but they could have done a better job so people weren’t as likely to abandon it.


----------



## AmberMV

Hollywood Studios is now booked to capacity for it's opening day on July 15


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275125613909676033



I'M SO THRILLED TO SEE VIDEOS OF WDW AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275121070253768705



Oh good. I was hoping that they would make sure these were actually available onsite.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275125613909676033




This is like a dream. That place is usually chaos every day!


----------



## leahgoogle

MrsSmith07 said:


> that's scary to think about. If not for this board, I'd be one of those people. I never received any emails other than the initial your ADRs are being cancelled.


I am one of these people too. I have not received any communication from Disney at all. If not for this board, I would have no idea what is going on


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SierraT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275125613909676033



It actually makes me sad, no monorail, no people or music.   Hopefully in a month it will be a little bit better, never thought I’d hear myself say I want more people at Disney!


----------



## Jiminy76

TheMaxRebo said:


> with how much stuff people in this thread test they really should use a group of people like us to test these systems ... like if in test mode it could handle every situation that someone in this thread had I am pretty sure the system would be pretty good to go for like 99.95 of people out there


Yes if the developers followed this thread they would have had plenty of scenarios to use in their test scripts when testing the system prior to going live.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Looks like Pete has checked into BLT.


----------



## Spaceguy55

ONUAtrain said:


> Looks like Hollywood Studios is unavailable on 7/15. First park I've seen booked


Wait till Wed when AP's have a chance to book...
It will interesting to see if spots open up if people cancel..kinda like FP does ...


----------



## Hummingbird

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275124136780521473


I'm really hoping they do have spots reserved for AP & ticket holders.


----------



## twinmom13

one_cat said:


> The one big suggestion I would have would be to make it more obvious that the pink castle is actually a queue. It says not to refresh but they could have done a better job so people weren’t as likely to abandon it.



They changed the language at some point today to make it a little clearer.  It now says, 
"Thank you for your continued patience. Hang in there as you are making progress.
We have a lot of Guests accessing the system so you are now in a waiting room.
Please wait while we complete your request. Don't refresh the page or select back button. "


----------



## Chris Ehlers

rpb718 said:


> Probably yes.  Just tried to log in to MDE again and see it still has the castle waiting room so either fixes being applied or still a lot of activity.


I just tried as well and get the MF hold trying to see my plans


----------



## Eric Smith

SierraT said:


> Could a DVC expert shed some light on renting points at this time when there is no guarantee tickets will be available to purchase?  I looked at one of the rental places and it appears there is availability even in July.  Is this inadvisable given the situation with the possibility of not being able to get tickets?  I would be the type to take the risk knowing I may not be able to go to parks if Disney doesn’t open reservations for this year.


I would not recommend it.  There definitely is availability right now in the DVC resorts, but I'm not confident that Disney will start selling tickets for 2020 before July.   I would only look at renting once you are able to secure tickets.  The downside is that DVC is pretty solidly booked up in the fall (starting in September) as of the last time I looked.  Keep in mind that renting is a final transaction and you'll probably be out money if you decide not to go.  

A lot of renters lost out when the parks closed as well and there is a chance that the parks will be forced to close again with what is going on in Florida with the virus.


----------



## Wubeachbum

Does anyone have any information about park reservation access for good neighbor hotels (Disney springs area)?


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275124136780521473



Is there anyone/anywhere that is projecting what RotR queue will be on a "full" day?  Assuming "normal" uptime, are we looking at 1 hour waits or more like 5?  Maybe on July 15th, we'll get that number.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lewisc said:


> The resort you booked is closed. You were moved to a similar resort for mo extra charge.  JMO but that's fair.
> 
> Four hours on hold is certainly no fine.
> 
> Disney is wrong. They should have said guests with reservations at closed resorts will he automatically moved. Wait for an email or check MDE.
> 
> Maybe Disney is trying to book paid upgrades or hope for cancellations.


Love when the Disney peanut gallery chimes in saying its not a big deal because it's not happening to them 

I'm NOT looking for anything free. But it's not cool to make people jump through hoops because they, luck of the draw, booked a resort that wouldn't be open. Also not cool to offer free dining, take that away, offer a lesser discount, and basically force us to use that on a resort we don't want without giving us the option to modify those dates.

And for those saying just cancel, if we can figure out airfare refund/credit that's definitely the plan!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hummingbird said:


> I'm really hoping they do have spots reserved for AP & ticket holders.


Since they didn't bother to do a controlled roll out and just opened the flood gates I am doubting that they held back in any other areas.


----------



## Jiminy76

one_cat said:


> I do have to say - for as much grief as I mentally gave Disney IT over this process, the actuality was much smoother Thani expected.  The one big suggestion I would have would be to make it more obvious that the pink castle is actually a queue.  It says not to refresh but they could have done a better job so people weren’t as likely to abandon it.


I noticed later in the morning they did add more verbiage to the bottom of the castle page stating it was a queue. Earlier in the morning it just stated not to refresh or go back to the last page. Eventually they caught on that everybody was confused and refreshing as it was not evident it was a queue at first.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Crazy to see MDE still struggling hours lately, wow!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I think "Buckle Up" has come to fruition today....


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Love when the Disney peanut gallery chimes in saying its not a big deal because it's not happening to them
> 
> I'm NOT looking for anything free. But it's not cool to make people jump through hoops because they, luck of the draw, booked a resort that wouldn't be open. Also not cool to offer free dining, take that away, offer a lesser discount, and basically force us to use that on a resort we don't want without giving us the option to modify those dates.
> 
> And for those saying just cancel, if we can figure out airfare refund/credit that's definitely the plan!


Have you stayed there since the renovations and Skyliner? I now love CBR with all the changes. 

That said I do somewhat understand not allowing the expansion of discounts because that only complicates their systems further with everyone on different offers.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Crazy to see MDE still struggling hours lately, wow!




I can't even log in. Haven't been able to at all.


----------



## hertamaniac

SaintsManiac said:


> Looks like Pete has checked into BLT.



I think he said he's going to do some live streams today from BLT.  But on what platform?


----------



## AmberMV

Over 7 hours now since the system was supposed to have opened this morning and I've been trying since 11pm ET last night...so currently 13 hours I've been checking the site and 6 hours since the system actually finally opened...still only 1 out of 6 park days able to book...this nightmare saga continues


----------



## Farro

So passholders can't start until 6/26?

But those of us with room only for 2021 can call and switch to 2021 packages on 6/24 if we want?


----------



## Helvetica

Well... On the plus side, only one park on one day has reached max capacity so far, DHS on opening day, so maybe it will all work out eventually? 

I'm trying to log in to see if I can get my September / May parks yet. I already have July passes.


----------



## rpb718

Hummingbird said:


> I'm really hoping they do have spots reserved for AP & ticket holders.



I'd be very surprised if they held any spots back.


----------



## Hummingbird

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Since they didn't bother to do a controlled roll out and just opened the flood gates I am doubting that they held back in any other areas.



I hate to admit it, but you are probably right :-( 

What I really need to find out is if I go to the AP preview will I still be able to cancel my AP and get the refund, because the way this is looking, I most likely will get blocked out of the days that were the whole reason I got a platinum pass.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Over 7 hours now since the system was supposed to have opened this morning and I've been trying since 11pm ET last night...so currently 13 hours I've been checking the site and 6 hours since the system actually finally opened...still only 1 out of 6 park days able to book...this nightmare saga continues


WHAT?! You were like the OG system watcher last night. I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## SierraT

Eric Smith said:


> I would not recommend it.  There definitely is availability right now in the DVC resorts, but I'm not confident that Disney will start selling tickets for 2020 before July.   I would only look at renting once you are able to secure tickets.  The downside is that DVC is pretty solidly booked up in the fall (starting in September) as of the last time I looked.  Keep in mind that renting is a final transaction and you'll probably be out money if you decide not to go.
> 
> A lot of renters lost out when the parks closed as well and there is a chance that the parks will be forced to close again with what is going on in Florida with the virus.



Thank you very much.  I’m getting antsy and really kicking myself that I didn’t wait for 2 plus hours to speak to a cast member to move my 2 cancelled trips (April and June).


----------



## alison228

I'm assuming you don't need to make a reservation for kids under 3 years since they won't have a ticket, but can anyone confirm? Once booking opens on Sunday I'm booking for February and and we will have a 6 month old. I've gotten behind on the thread but despite the booking issues today, I hope everyone eventually gets their park dates that they want!


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> I think he said he's going to do some live streams today from BLT.  But on what platform?




I'm guessing Facebook.


----------



## AmberMV

alison228 said:


> I'm assuming you don't need to make a reservation for kids under 3 years since they won't have a ticket, but can anyone confirm? Once booking opens on Sunday I'm booking for February and and we will have a 6 month old. I've gotten behind on the thread but despite the booking issues today, I hope everyone eventually gets their park dates that they want!


Correct, do not add children under 3.  Only those with a valid ticket and resort can book parks right now.


----------



## Spridell

Sorry if this has been posted i am trying to catch up and walk around at the same time 

No boats to DS yet


----------



## pplmover4

We actually had to delete our two year old from the party to get into to reserve Since she did not have a ticket. 





alison228 said:


> I'm assuming you don't need to make a reservation for kids under 3 years since they won't have a ticket, but can anyone confirm? Once booking opens on Sunday I'm booking for February and and we will have a 6 month old. I've gotten behind on the thread but despite the booking issues today, I hope everyone eventually gets their park dates that they want!


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> WHAT?! You were like the OG system watcher last night. I am so sorry to hear this


I ended up with a nap between 4:30am-6am but yeah other than that   And my 3 toddlers are not making today any easier


----------



## one_cat

SierraT said:


> Could a DVC expert shed some light on renting points at this time when there is no guarantee tickets will be available to purchase?  I looked at one of the rental places and it appears there is availability even in July.  Is this inadvisable given the situation with the possibility of not being able to get tickets?  I would be the type to take the risk knowing I may not be able to go to parks if Disney doesn’t open reservations for this year.


You really answered your own question about the level of risk you are willing to take on.  Tickets may not become available and if they do park reservations may not be available.  If I was renting to you I would make sure you understood that those risks are on you, not me.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I have the AP problem.  I have two separate reservations but was only able to get 4 days for one of them.  I'm guessing I could get those because I also have a 4 day ticket.  Do I call or wait?  What number do I call?  TIA


----------



## Rxdr2013

rpb718 said:


> I'd be very surprised if they held any spots back.


 Me too. I think this is the advantage of having an onsite stay.


----------



## DisneyEater

AmberMV said:


> I ended up with a nap between 4:30am-6am but yeah other than that   And my 3 toddlers are not making today any easier



Hope that was for some reason other than this considering it wasn't anticipated to open until 7am


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JacknSally

DisneyEater said:


> Hope that was for some reason other than this considering it wasn't anticipated to open until 7am



*There was a sort of "watch party" going last night since there was no confirmed official launch time. Some guessed a midnight release, some guessed 7am, some guessed 5pm, some guessed other things in between. Some people stayed up just in case there was a sneaky middle-of-the-night benefit. It was a fun atmosphere in that thread during that time.*


----------



## rpb718

pplmover4 said:


> We actually had to delete our two year old from the party to get into to reserve Since she did not have a ticket.



I really find this strange if they are trying to cap the capacity for any parks to a specific percentage/number of people to NOT include those too young for tickets.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DisneyEater said:


> Hope that was for some reason other than this considering it wasn't anticipated to open until 7am


A lot of us checked throughout the night to be sure. It wouldn't be the first time something expected "around" one time happened at a different time. If you have a trip shortly after opening there is a lot on the line.

It was an interesting and supportive community bonding experience. I think that is the nice way we can refer to our nighttime adventure in refreshing!


----------



## karen4546

Flamingeaux said:


> I have the AP problem.  I have two separate reservations but was only able to get 4 days for one of them.  I'm guessing I could get those because I also have a 4 day ticket.  Do I call or wait?  What number do I call?  TIA


I just came back to the Boards because I have a Gold AP. Trips September 2020 and March 2021  My Gold AP is technically just a renewal certificate and should at the minimum be good until April 14,2020 since that is when the extended my daughter's to (we purchased the same day but she had a January trip and May was supposed to be our first trip but it got canceled.)  Anyway, when I tried to reserve parks for my March 2021 trip it said that my husband and i do not have valid admission.  

I just chatted with DVC member services and she said IT was aware of the problem as of "an hour ago".  WHAT ?? i tried 5 hours ago and just now had the time to message DVC.  

what a cluster.


----------



## 8Trax

I was able to make 1 park reservation and now it shows that the every reservation is not available for the rest of the year?  Is this a glitch and if so does anyone know a workaround?


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> I really find this strange if they are trying to cap the capacity for any parks to a specific percentage/number of people to NOT include those too young for tickets.



Yes I didn't understand that either.

They may be small, but they still take up space!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Is there anyone/anywhere that is projecting what RotR queue will be on a "full" day?  Assuming "normal" uptime, are we looking at 1 hour waits or more like 5?  Maybe on July 15th, we'll get that number.



hard to know until we know what capacity it will be able to run at with social distancing.  My guess will be 1-2 hours ... I don't think they could fit more than that in the queue while keeping social distancing 

I also don't know what they will keep park capacity too.  I mean, if they keep park capacity to 12,000 that should fit everyone through the ride (assuming it is running like a "good" day in the past even if not at max capacity)


----------



## CaLuCa

Thoughts:
DH had a silver AP, expired 03/08/2020.  Now says it expires 7/19/2020.  We are going 3 days prior to his new expiration.  I didn't realize his wasn't expired and added a comp ticket for him for one day.  This morning I booked HS for all of us, but parks for the other 2 days for the kids and I.  Later, I realized he had that not expired AP and tried to add him back in to our park pass.  I got through the castle and space mountain just to find out he can't be added.  Something about no ticket or something, so I'm guessing it's reading the comp ticket as being booked and not looking off this pass.  I don't think I have the energy to call, but I'm going to need to, right?  (He's ambivalent about going, which also plays into my desire to not call...and if he doesn't go, I will definitely cancel so his spot becomes available).


----------



## mouserrificmom

I was able to get in......It took about an hour and a half of staring at the cartoon castle but it finally cleared and I was able to log in and secure reservations for myself and my daughter each day we wanted: December 11, 12, 13, and 14.  Good luck everyone still trying!!


----------



## Rxdr2013

rpb718 said:


> I really find this strange if they are trying to cap the capacity for any parks to a specific percentage/number of people to NOT include those too young for tickets.


I'm sure the infants are counted or estimated in the attendance cap somehow even though we are not booking them. Like 1 infant for every x number of tickets.


----------



## AmberMV

DisneyEater said:


> Hope that was for some reason other than this considering it wasn't anticipated to open until 7am


There was insider news that CMs started testing the system at midnight and then speculation ran rampant that they may have been considering opening the system sooner to relieve pressure on the morning load.  I don't mind the staying up to get in part, I mind the inconsistency and IT crashes that Disney apparently cannot for the life of them address that has led to some people not being able to access the system now all day, or for only parts of their stays.


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


>


I can’t wait that’s my first stop!


----------



## RamblingMad

AmberMV said:


> There was insider news that CMs started testing the system at midnight and then speculation ran rampant that they may have been considering opening the system sooner to relieve pressure on the morning load.  I don't mind the staying up to get in part, I mind the inconsistency and IT crashes that Disney apparently cannot for the life of them address that has led to some people not being able to access the system now all day, or for only parts of their stays.



Looks like this was challenging. I hope everyone got their park reservations.


----------



## jcf8037

rteetz said:


>



has anyone confirmed  if both pools are open there?


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> hard to know until we know what capacity it will be able to run at with social distancing.  My guess will be 1-2 hours ... I don't think they could fit more than that in the queue while keeping social distancing
> 
> I also don't know what they will keep park capacity too.  I mean, if they keep park capacity to 12,000 that should fit everyone through the ride (assuming it is running like a "good" day in the past even if not at max capacity)



Agreed as I think the July 15th reports should be quite telling.  In a warped and somewhat positive way, this new distancing regulation should allow RotR queue fans to really hone in on their attraction detail skills.  At least that's the way I would approach it.


----------



## Jillfo

Wubeachbum said:


> Does anyone have any information about park reservation access for good neighbor hotels (Disney springs area)?


I think that was today.  I made park reservations with a Swan reservation today.


----------



## TropicalDIS

teach22180 said:


> Update: spent four hours on the phone total only to be moved from POR to CBR. Cost was the same so no gain or loss except that we have no interest in CBR. We've stayed there before and don't love it. BUT I do not understand them not letting us use the discount to come later. The resort we booked and love is closed fine. Let us use it later  when it makes more sense for everyone involved. I've only complained at WDW once in 12 stays and it's because our room was filthy so I just asked for cleaning or to move rooms. I've never sent an email. But I will this time.


I’m with you. I still have to call but also booked at POR. Will also be emailing. Did they say anything about a discount to move to a deluxe?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Since they can't pass all the ketchup around there is a new ketchup song/performance at Whispering Canyon


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I saw pictures of the buses and if those work out I may drop the car rental we have. Is it confirmed that skylines is gonna be running too?


----------



## MickeyEars

Now when will dining reservations open?


----------



## Wubeachbum

Jillfo said:


> I think that was today.  I made park reservations with a Swan reservation today.


My Hilton Bonnet Creek Reservation would not work.  I was able to reserve parks for a CBR Reservatio.  Anyone else


----------



## Mit88

Without going back a bunch of pages, is there any definitive answer as to why APs w/resort reservations are only allowed to book 3 days?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I was finally able to get in using an incognito browser in case anyone is still having trouble.


----------



## FinallyFL

Mit88 said:


> Without going back a bunch of pages, is there any definitive answer as to why APs w/resort reservations are only allowed to book 3 days?


Glitch in the system


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Rxdr2013

Mit88 said:


> Without going back a bunch of pages, is there any definitive answer as to why APs w/resort reservations are only allowed to book 3 days?


Glitch being worked on now


----------



## Mit88

FinallyFL said:


> Glitch in the system





Rxdr2013 said:


> Glitch being worked on now



Thats what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## yakkin' yeti

We had a split stay and neither hotel was going to be open for our July dates . (Truly, I can pick them.) Sharing in case helpful: After 2-1/2 hour wait, got a very nice CM who moved us from POR to CBR. Cost was a wash. (We did have to pay a bit to move from AKL Jambo to a Kidani studio, but it was a small upcharge and it was such a relief to get this taken care of after so long in limbo.) The CM I spoke with was very clear that we would have to pay for any changes, even though our dates weren't moving. Just in case helpful for others.

And, hang in there!


----------



## Jennasis

Everybody okay?  Just making sure...


----------



## Marionnette

For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245




So much to wonder about! I was thinking of upgrading our tickets to APs but not if they’re going to be jerks about it!


----------



## AmberMV

Hollywood Studios now at capacity for July 15 AND July 16.


----------



## Marionnette

SaintsManiac said:


> So much to wonder about! I was thinking of upgrading our tickets to APs but not if they’re going to be jerks about it!


You should still be able to upgrade. You just can’t book now with one ticket (like maybe a 5-day park hopper) and then purchase another ticket (like a 5-day base ticket) and then use the 2nd ticket for park entry under the reservation system. That’s how I’m interpreting it to mean.


----------



## 8Trax

I go the Disney Park Pass Availability screen and it is clear with no colors in the dates?


----------



## Dulcee

AmberMV said:


> Hollywood Studios now at capacity for July 15 AND July 16.
> View attachment 503246


Just from pure curiosity i would love to know what that number is...


----------



## one_cat

8Trax said:


> I was able to make 1 park reservation and now it shows that the every reservation is not available for the rest of the year?  Is this a glitch and if so does anyone know a workaround?


Make sure you have Disney Resort Guest selected not Theme Park Tickets Guest.


----------



## rpb718

Seems they just altered the wording on the castle page waiting room.  Folks having issues before might want to try again in case some glitches have been addressed.


----------



## one_cat

AmberMV said:


> Hollywood Studios now at capacity for July 15 AND July 16.
> View attachment 503246


Wow - capacity must be really low.  They couldn’t have had that many people sign in yet.


----------



## PPFlight75

abnihon said:


> Am I correct that at this point it looks like they won’t take new 2020 bookings at all but if I have a July 2020 room I can modify it to November 2020?
> (And buy tickets later)


Yes. I just moved one of my August (split stay) reservations to December.


----------



## cookiecar

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


I saw that too, and wonder how that will work. I have 2 different tickets (5 day PH and 1 day PH) in my account and booked reservations for two trips “using” both of them. But I was never given the option to pick which ticket I was using for a given day. Neither one has expirations so I had no intention of actually using these tickets for entry since we can’t park hop. My plan was to buy a gold pass. Guess we’ll find out.


----------



## Marionnette

cookiecar said:


> I saw that too, and wonder how that will work. I have 2 different tickets (5 day PH and 1 day PH) in my account and booked reservations for two trips “using” both of them. But I was never given the option to pick which ticket I was using for a given day. Neither one has expirations so I had no intention of actually using these tickets for entry since we can’t park hop. My plan was to buy a gold pass. Guess we’ll find out.


I’m in a similar situation. I bought an 8-day hopper. I only plan to go to the parks 7 days and of course, no hopping. I wanted to just buy a 7-day base ticket when I can and just move the 8-day hopper to a placeholder in MDE.


----------



## brich330

AmberMV said:


> Hollywood Studios now at capacity for July 15 AND July 16.
> View attachment 503246


Anymore capacity updates for the opening week?


----------



## rileyz

Finally done.  BWV 8/9-8/21.  Got what I wanted, after 8 freaking hours!


----------



## Leigh L

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


Thanks! I was going to use a 1-day ticket I have until I can add two days to my ticket, I'll just wait in that case.


----------



## babydoll65

I have been trying since 8 o'clock this morning I managed to get 3 out of my 6 days then the screen froze in locked me out I have been trying to get back in the one time I was able to select everybody when I got to the calendar the calendar was completely gray and all the parks were grayed out it won't let me select anything I have no idea what to do from this point


----------



## pixieprincess925

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket





cookiecar said:


> I saw that too, and wonder how that will work. I have 2 different tickets (5 day PH and 1 day PH) in my account and booked reservations for two trips “using” both of them. But I was never given the option to pick which ticket I was using for a given day. Neither one has expirations so I had no intention of actually using these tickets for entry since we can’t park hop. My plan was to buy a gold pass. Guess we’ll find out.





Marionnette said:


> I’m in a similar situation. I bought an 8-day hopper. I only plan to go to the parks 7 days and of course, no hopping. I wanted to just buy a 7-day base ticket when I can and just move the 8-day hopper to a placeholder in MDE.



How would they do that exactly? I have AP and non-expiring tickets in MDE. The system did not ask me which tickets to use...


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Has anyone been able to book park reservations for trips they previously couldnt?


----------



## MamaBrace

Did anyone manage to speak to a cast member today? Been trying to get through since this morning.


----------



## Hoodie

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


I like the "A Disney Park Pass does not guarantee park entry" WHY DID WE ALL SPEND HOURS GETTING THESE THEN?


----------



## Alana20

rteetz said:


> Those modifying resorts, how is that looking? I haven't gone through all the posts here to see the reports but wondering availability, offers, and costs.


Modified from AOA family suite to AKL one bedroom villa at Jambo House. Same dates in August- no additional charge.


----------



## Krandor

Hoodie said:


> I like the "A Disney Park Pass does not guarantee park entry" WHY DID WE ALL SPEND HOURS GETTING THESE THEN?



That is in case something happens in the future.  Simply a legal disclaimer nothing more.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Alana20 said:


> Modified from AOA family suite to AKL one bedroom villa at Jambo House. Same dates in August- no additional charge.



that sounds alright?


----------



## cookiecar

pixieprincess925 said:


> How would they do that exactly? I have AP and non-expiring tickets in MDE. The system did not ask me which tickets to use...


Exactly. I would think we need the option to pick a ticket if we are getting held to a specific one for entry.


----------



## BrianR

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't even log in. Haven't been able to at all.


Have you tried the "Disney Springs Dining Reservation" trick where you book a res at say Raglan Road and login, but once you login not finish that reservation and then move over to the MDE / Park reservation side?


----------



## han22735

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


I wonder how this actually works.  Pre-Covid I bought a 10 day hopper since my AP was expiring 2 days into our trip but now expires 12/13.  Today when making my park reservations it didn't ask me to choose a ticket.


----------



## Chief Cardinal

Dreaded coming home to make my reservations all day after reading all the comments.  Started up two different computers.....and within 5 minutes I was in and got all my reservations for Sept11-17.  So relieved right now!!!


----------



## wareagle57

hertamaniac said:


> Is there anyone/anywhere that is projecting what RotR queue will be on a "full" day?  Assuming "normal" uptime, are we looking at 1 hour waits or more like 5?  Maybe on July 15th, we'll get that number.



I don’t know what DHS capacity or average attendance is. MK is about 100k for capacity and 50k on average. 25% of that would be around 12,500. DHS obviously has a much lower capacity so I could see as few as 8,000 guest let in initially, which is just crazy to think about. If it’s that low, the Rise queue won’t have any issues.


----------



## rteetz

7/16 for DHS gone now.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

WonderlandisReality said:


> I saw pictures of the buses and if those work out I may drop the car rental we have. Is it confirmed that skylines is gonna be running too?


Skyliner cast members got calls Saturday and today to report back to work beginning of July.   It should be operational


----------



## Marthasor

abnihon said:


> Am I correct that at this point it looks like they won’t take new 2020 bookings at all but if I have a July 2020 room I can modify it to November 2020?
> (And buy tickets later)



Yes, you should be able to call and modify from July 2020 to November 2020.  



Farro said:


> So passholders can't start until 6/26?
> 
> But those of us with room only for 2021 can call and switch to 2021 packages on 6/24 if we want?



Or so we think!  Yes, APs can start booking park reservations on 6/26 and we have been told we can book and modify 2021 reservations on 6/24.


----------



## Clockwork

anthony2k7 said:


> One thing I was wondering is how respectable are NBA players in general?Specifically will there be any concerns about what state all those NBA rooms will be in after they have been stuck in them for many months?


NBA players are very respectful. They play in different cities around the U.S. for most of the year and there have been no issues with hotels that I’ve seen and with the way thE media likes to report on stuff like that people Would have heard about it.


----------



## Marthasor

Anyone have any luck canceling a park reservation?  I'm trying to switch days and I keep getting Olaf when I try to confirm the cancellation.  I hope they fix this so we can cancel and others can snag open reservations!


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Too many issues with the site, people who don't know if they're keeping their trips, etc.
> 
> ETA: I think a large majority of "normal" people have no idea this is going on, either.


True. July & Aug “normal” ppl might be b/c it’s coming soon. But I really doubt anyone at the end of the yr is paying that much attention.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AmberMV said:


> Hollywood Studios now at capacity for July 15 AND July 16.
> View attachment 503246



I will be interested in seeing what full looks like now


----------



## Spridell

So now I am getting a message that says “Note the issues with these guests and choose a solution”

And that’s it nothing else.......lol lol lol


----------



## Wreckem

What’s the week of a thanksgiving look like so far? How about Christmas/New Years?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wreckem said:


> What’s the week of a thanksgiving look like so far? How about Christmas/New Years?


Everything available except DHS on 7/15 and 7/16.


----------



## Alana20

TropicalDIS said:


> that sounds alright?


Yes, I was very happy. A bit disappointed to give up the skyliner station, but it was extremely fair of them to keep us in a one bedroom at no charge. Especially at a deluxe resort.


----------



## Mfowler7828

BrianR said:


> Have you tried the "Disney Springs Dining Reservation" trick where you book a res at say Raglan Road and login, but once you login not finish that reservation and then move over to the MDE / Park reservation side?



This Worked amazing just logged in that way and then opened a new tab to reservations page.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

wareagle57 said:


> I don’t know what DHS capacity or average attendance is. MK is about 100k for capacity and 50k on average. 25% of that would be around 12,500. DHS obviously has a much lower capacity so I could see as few as 8,000 guest let in initially, which is just crazy to think about. If it’s that low, the Rise queue won’t have any issues.



I selfishly like these numbers.


----------



## Jillfo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Has anyone been able to book park reservations for trips they previously couldnt?


No.  And I just tried.


----------



## HuskieJohn

SaintsManiac said:


> Everything available except DHS on 7/15 and 7/16.


17th is also gone now for DHS


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Marthasor said:


> Anyone have any luck canceling a park reservation?  I'm trying to switch days and I keep getting Olaf when I try to confirm the cancellation.  I hope they fix this so we can cancel and others can snag open reservations!



I switched my days.  I cancelled on the app and then went back to my laptop to rebook.


----------



## jade1

Spridell said:


> If anyone is interested I am at OKW now and posting in the DVC forums if anyone has any questions



BWV pool is pretty quiet right now.


----------



## Helvetica

Wreckem said:


> What’s the week of a thanksgiving look like so far? How about Christmas/New Years?



All green. DHS is only fully booked for the first three days. All other days/parks are open.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## SaintsManiac

HuskieJohn said:


> 17th is also gone now for DHS




It's moving faster now!


----------



## Andrwh1

Marthasor said:


> Anyone have any luck canceling a park reservation?  I'm trying to switch days and I keep getting Olaf when I try to confirm the cancellation.  I hope they fix this so we can cancel and others can snag open reservations!


I was able to cancel one this morning and replace it with a different park due to my indecisiveness.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Wow - capacity must be really low.  They couldn’t have had that many people sign in yet.



It took 8 hours lol. And the first week was probably the most likely to see universal (not studios) demand for the Disney parks, especially DHS and MK. Whether its 20% or 30% capacity at DHS its somewhere between 15k-25k people allowed in. Thats not that many.


----------



## Spridell

jade1 said:


> BWV pool is pretty quiet right now.
> 
> View attachment 503258



Pool here at OKW was surprisingly active.  I would say about 10-15 people in the pool itself.

Seems like they are relaxed with the mask policy around pool area.  Saw people with no masks sitting in chairs


----------



## Mit88

Should be going live soon


----------



## SaintsManiac

LOL who else got the email from Disney?

Subject line: 
*It’s time to make your Theme Park reservations*


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

jade1 said:


> BWV pool is pretty quiet right now.
> 
> View attachment 503258


I really want to do a "Blue skedoo, we can TOO!" into that pic...


----------



## Marionnette

I literally just got this email. Really, Disney? NOW?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sort of surprised MK hasn't filled up on the 11th yet - jsut figured the very first day of parks being open would be high demand and only 2 parks to pick from .... I know it has higher capacity than DHS, but still


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Marionnette said:


> I literally just got this email. Really, Disney? NOW?
> View attachment 503261


ME TOO - was just about to post!!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> sort of surprised MK hasn't filled up on the 11th yet - jsut figured the very first day of parks being open would be high demand and only 2 parks to pick from .... I know it has higher capacity than DHS, but still



I think more dates towards the beginning will fill up once APs can register on friday. But I dont think we’re going to see widespead sellouts


----------



## chasgoose

I bet DHS is going to be even lower capacity than the other parks as well. With the relative lack of attractions, the cancellation of most shows, and SWGE being an attraction in and of itself, there would be too many people milling about the park with nothing to do and not a ton of places to really social distance properly.


----------



## Moliphino

Marionnette said:


> I literally just got this email. Really, Disney? NOW?
> View attachment 503261



Ooh, you got it 3 minutes before me!


----------



## Hoodie

rteetz said:


> 7/16 for DHS gone now.


7/17 too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Should be going live soon



they are live now but letting people get connected before really starting


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


But when you make the reservation it doesn't specify which ticket media it's pulling from.


----------



## Helvetica

chasgoose said:


> I bet DHS is going to be even lower capacity than the other parks as well. With the relative lack of attractions, the cancellation of most shows, and SWGE being an attraction in and of itself, there would be too many people milling about the park with nothing to do and not a ton of places to really social distance properly.



The park just has a really small footprint. It's definitely become a great little park, but there are too many chokepoints to keep up with social distancing.


----------



## Emilysmome

MamaBrace said:


> Did anyone manage to speak to a cast member today? Been trying to get through since this morning.


I'm on hold over 4 hours now regarding park pass ressies. First CM was snooty and insisted I didn't know what I was doing but then when she went to modify my package and remove the hoppers she said "she wasn't allowed to touch this package" and has to escalate me to internet dept. That was 2 hours ago...


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> LOL who else got the email from Disney?
> 
> Subject line:
> *It’s time to make your Theme Park reservations*


LOL, Yup! Just came back to this thread to post about it!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Wreckem said:


> What’s the week of a thanksgiving look like so far? How about Christmas/New Years?


12/20-12/27 was a breeze this morning but not sure how it looks now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - on the live stream Pete said he is going to share his thoughts about the pass reservation system and what happened this morning - and he will NOT be on the regular show tomorrow so sharing now


----------



## JacknSally

Marionnette said:


> I literally just got this email. Really, Disney? NOW?
> View attachment 503261



*I just got this too!!  *


----------



## AmberMV

brich330 said:


> Anymore capacity updates for the opening week?


HS now full 15,16,17


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> It took 8 hours lol. And the first week was probably the most likely to see universal (not studios) demand for the Disney parks, especially DHS and MK. Whether its 20% or 30% capacity at DHS its somewhere between 15k-25k people allowed in. Thats not that many.


Though .. there is no guarantee that people reserving park spots for that first week in July are still going to go. They (as I personally would probably do) are still hanging onto their reservations because they got lucky to have one scheduled fore the re-opening. Thus they are probably making the reservations just to have them -- because they can -- but probably still deciding if Disney is even worth going to in a few weeks with all the restrictions.  I am sure there will be a lot of resort/park cancellations as we get closer to the date. 

I'd probably keep mine -- get more of a feeling how things will "feel" or look like .. and cancel it at the last possible minute. 

Or maybe everyone will go .. FOMO and all. *shrug*


----------



## shelbell77

Marthasor said:


> Anyone have any luck canceling a park reservation?  I'm trying to switch days and I keep getting Olaf when I try to confirm the cancellation.  I hope they fix this so we can cancel and others can snag open reservations!


I was able to cancel but it took ages. Had to cancel reservation for a half day so I could book a full day since I'm caught up in this AP can only book 3 days even though I have a resort reservation!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I was able to cancel all the park reservations I made this morning just now. Rebooked and have the same limitations except now my park days are all at the end of my trip instead of beginning.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pete rant live now...


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Pete rant live now...


Who is that with Pete?


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Pete rant live now...



where?


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> where?


DIS Unplugged Youtube channel


----------



## kylenne

chasgoose said:


> I bet DHS is going to be even lower capacity than the other parks as well. With the relative lack of attractions, the cancellation of most shows, and SWGE being an attraction in and of itself, there would be too many people milling about the park with nothing to do and not a ton of places to really social distance properly.



That was my exact thought too, which is why I booked my HS day first.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> Who is that with Pete?




@yulilin3


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> DIS Unplugged Youtube channel



Who is with him?


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> Okay so something really weird just happened!
> 
> Got an email from 'Disney Gift Card Services' saying I have an $80 Disney gift card waiting.
> 
> For what???  Don't want to click anything on the page.
> 
> Anyone else get this?  Are they finally paying us for all the hassles of a system that doesn't work??


As a follow-up to this, I went in this afternoon and was able to apply the gift card I received against my outstanding balance.  Woot...$80 closer...maybe.  I'm still guessing they may ask for it back, especially if this trip doesn't happen but for now I was able to apply the gift card I received.

Just a note that I have also filed the now used virtual gift card in my email files because I'm wondering if/when I cancel our upcoming trip, I wonder if I will need to have it for them to re-apply the funds?  Anyway, let's see what happens.  It was a nice treat on a day when I like most of you spent far more hours than we care to admit, trying to figure out and access the new reservation system.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Live rant will be there to rewatch later, right?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Who is with him?



 Julie aka @yulilin3


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> @yulilin3



Oh wow!!! A celebrity guest!!!


----------



## msdaisy

Do we know if we have to preschedule quick service meals?  Has that been addressed anywhere?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Live rant will be there to rewatch later, right?




Yep


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Oh wow!!! A celebrity guest!!!


She is part of the new SiDisney.com part of the DIS


----------



## scrappinginontario

msdaisy said:


> Do we know if we have to preschedule quick service meals?  Has that been addressed anywhere?


We never have before although they do recommend people use online ordering.  Not sure if walk-up without using the app will even be available?

*UPDATE:*  Pete is at the Contemporary broadcasting right now and he confirmed that all Quick Service ordering MUST be done using Mobile Ordering


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

What a day for everyone booking, modifying you are certainly troopers,  now only we could add tickets to our room only reservations...I know "sometime later this summer" but later this summer may be after our scheduled trip of August 8th....lol


----------



## Aeralie

Has it been posted there are several indications they're preparing for a non-virtual queue to enter SWGE as a whole?


----------



## msdaisy

scrappinginontario said:


> We never have before although they do recommend people use online ordering.  Not sure if walk-up without using the app will even be available?



Ok - thank you!  Feel like we have all been through the wringer today. I want to make sure I’m not missing anything!


----------



## rteetz

Aeralie said:


> Has it been posted there are several indications they're preparing for a non-virtual queue to enter SWGE as a whole?


No virtual queues will be used.


----------



## shoegal9

1) Glad I booked all of my DHS days first, as I am stuck at 7 reservations despite 4 and 9 day trips (so I should have 13 days)
2) After 1.5 hours on hold, finally got through to the # in the "park pass limit" error message and demanded a ticket be put in. he told me to keep trying but it should be resolved by this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.
3) Am now able to log in immediately now with no waits but still same issue
4) 10 hours of my life I will never get back.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Julie aka @yulilin3


@yulilin3 WE LOVE YOU!

Btw 3 hours into hold right now.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> 7/16 for DHS gone now.



I've got to think MMRR and RotR are driving these closures/numbers.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Everything available except DHS on 7/15 and 7/16.


Good thing everyone on the Disboards saw this advice (LOL this was like 100 pages ago)


CastAStone said:


> *REMEMBER*:
> 
> You MUST *have your tickets linked to your account* in MDE
> You MUST *have a hotel reservation* at a Disney hotel or one of the participating off site hotels
> You MUST *use a browser* - The Disney World App will not allow you to book Theme Park reservations!
> Hollywood Studios will almost certainly sell out first for most dates - *book DHS first!*
> *GOOD LUCK ALL! *


----------



## PPFlight75

Wreckem said:


> What’s the week of a thanksgiving look like so far? How about Christmas/New Years?
> [/QUOTE
> I have 12/27-31 and booked MK and HS so far.  All parks had availability.


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> Its weird, it says to click link to view calendar to check availability before booking/purchasing, but when I do it shows all dates grayed out. How would this work when I want to add tickets?
> 
> View attachment 503132
> View attachment 503131



I don't know what they did, but i was able to log in right away and now this problem is fixed! I can see availability from my own MDE link.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

shoegal9 said:


> 1) Glad I booked all of my DHS days first, as I am stuck at 7 reservations despite 4 and 9 day trips (so I should have 13 days)
> 2) After 1.5 hours on hold, finally got through to the # in the "park pass limit" error message and demanded a ticket be put in. he told me to keep trying but it should be resolved by this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 3) Am now able to log in immediately now with no waits
> 4) 10 hours of my life I will never get back.



Are you an AP holder? I know some people were mentioning that they were working on the APs not registering with a resort reservation


----------



## PPFlight75

andyman8 said:


> @yulilin3 WE LOVE YOU!
> 
> Btw 3 hours into hold right now.


I’m at 3 1/2 right now. Moved half of my split stay and on hold for the other half.


----------



## CastAStone

hertamaniac said:


> I've got to think MMRR and RotR are driving these closures/numbers.


The three most recently opened rides at DHS have been operating for less than a year _combined_. 

Plus don't forget about Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy.


----------



## hertamaniac

Yep..watching Fiasco, Pete and Julie from BLT on my TV.  Welcone.........back.


----------



## Jiminy76

The reservation system is still limiting me to 8 reservations even though I have 11 resort nights over two stays. Hopefully this gets fixed as was many were stating the CM's were aware and they were working on it. Anybody who was was unfortunately limited to less reservations  than nights of stay earlier today been able to book more or still running into the same issues?


----------



## JacknSally

*After all that trouble this morning, the site is working perfectly for me now.    *


----------



## Lewisc

hereforthechurros said:


> Love when the Disney peanut gallery chimes in saying its not a big deal because it's not happening to them
> 
> I'm NOT looking for anything free. But it's not cool to make people jump through hoops because they, luck of the draw, booked a resort that wouldn't be open. Also not cool to offer free dining, take that away, offer a lesser discount, and basically force us to use that on a resort we don't want without giving us the option to modify those dates.
> 
> And for those saying just cancel, if we can figure out airfare refund/credit that's definitely the plan!


I think you were treated badly from a customer service issue. My point is a swap from a closed resort to a similar resort by itself doesn't require compensation. 



Hummingbird said:


> I hate to admit it, but you are probably right :-(
> 
> What I really need to find out is if I go to the AP preview will I still be able to cancel my AP and get the refund, because the way this is looking, I most likely will get blocked out of the days that were the whole reason I got a platinum pass.


Assume not, no matter what you're told. Using your AP says you want to keep it


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> sort of surprised MK hasn't filled up on the 11th yet - jsut figured the very first day of parks being open would be high demand and only 2 parks to pick from .... I know it has higher capacity than DHS, but still


My guess is a lot of people will be checking in that day since the parks aren’t open yet. But I am very shocked to see DHS book 3 days before MK has 1.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Have you stayed there since the renovations and Skyliner? I now love CBR with all the changes.
> 
> That said I do somewhat understand not allowing the expansion of discounts because that only complicates their systems further with everyone on different offers.


Haven’t stayed since the skyliner. Apparently the other members of my family are all stoked about this change soooo I guess I’d better chill out!


----------



## Tjddis

So after 6 and a half hours of trying on 3 diff devices got park reservations for all 6 of my days, Aug 22-227.   Epcot, AK, DHSx2 MKx2 in that order
Despite the issues getting in I have to be honest and say it was pretty painless


----------



## DisneyEater

CastAStone said:


> The three most recently opened rides at DHS have been operating for less than a year _combined_.



And all of the closed shows reducing capacity


----------



## Eric Smith

JacknSally said:


> *After all that trouble this morning, the site is working perfectly for me now.   *


Yeah, I can get in no problem to see I still can’t reserve more than 7 days.


----------



## Marthasor

Jiminy76 said:


> The reservation system is still limiting me to 8 reservations even though I have 11 resort nights over two stays. Hopefully this gets fixed as was many were stating the CM's were aware and they were working on it. Anybody who was was unfortunately limited to less reservations  than nights of stay earlier today been able to book more or still running into the same issues?



What kind of ticket do you have?


----------



## shoegal9

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Are you an AP holder? I know some people were mentioning that they were working on the APs not registering with a resort reservation



Yes, Platinum DVC AP.


----------



## hertamaniac

Deal breaker!  No bacon and eggs at The Wave?  Power bowl/salad is good and grilled chicken BLT is great, but no B&A.....ugh!


----------



## pclvnmcky88

shoegal9 said:


> Yes, Platinum DVC AP.



good to know. I’m Platinum AP too. I hope it’s fixed by tonight. I was limited to 3 reservations and have two more resort stays


----------



## npatellye

shoegal9 said:


> Yes, Platinum DVC AP.


It must be a glitch of some sort. I am DVC and have Gold AP and was able to reserve 17 days (one for each night we are staying). But that was first thing this morning and then the system seems to have had issues with APs for some reason.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Quick summary of highlights : 4 people per elevator, coffee maker in DVC unit, h2o toiletries in room, no temp check at resort, people on pool deck not wearing masks, hand sanitizer everywhere.


----------



## mcomber7

Jiminy76 said:


> The reservation system is still limiting me to 8 reservations even though I have 11 resort nights over two stays. Hopefully this gets fixed as was many were stating the CM's were aware and they were working on it. Anybody who was was unfortunately limited to less reservations  than nights of stay earlier today been able to book more or still running into the same issues?


I am having the same issues.  We have 9 reservations, but need 13 as well over 2 stays.  I don't want to call, so I'm hoping things will get resolved tonight!  However, one of my stays is after Christmas, and I feel like I need to get those reservations soon, but I don't know, maybe I'll be fine a little later?


----------



## JaxDad

I'm organizing an event next month in Jacksonville. We just received new guidance from the State Surgeon General. Basically, it requires masks when social distancing is not possible AND limits gatherings of more than 50 people.

ETA: Reference is "UPDATED MEASURES TO ENSURE PROTECTION OF PUBLIC HEALTH IN RESPONSE TO COVID-19," received by the Governor's office 22 Jun 2020


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SaintsManiac said:


> Quick summary of highlights : 4 people per elevator, coffee maker in DVC unit, h2o toiletries in room, no temp check at resort, people on pool deck not wearing masks, hand sanitizer everywhere.


Was there lotion in the h2o products?! I'm running out of my emergency stash!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

andyman8 said:


> @yulilin3 WE LOVE YOU!
> 
> Btw 3 hours into hold right now.


Four and a half hrs so far (for resort change).....and we're waiting and waiting and still waiting.....I am cradling my phone like a baby - won't let anyone near it - would die if I accidentally disconnected at this point!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## one_cat

Marionnette said:


> I literally just got this email. Really, Disney? NOW?
> View attachment 503261


I have never gotten any email at all.


----------



## Tjddis

Marthasor said:


> What kind of ticket do you have?


So initially it only allowed me to book 3 days.  Then I got question marks on my guests and it asked me to link tickets which were already linked.   I closed out and reopened another session and it let me book the rest of my 6 days...


----------



## AmberMV

*OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!


----------



## Emilysmome

AmberMV said:


> *OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!



Thank you for this info. I have a feeling that is the problem I may be having too. I have expired 7 day hoppers from last year, 4 day hoppers from the free dining package plus my activated AP for both my son and I. 

Still, I can only make 1 day of ressies. Which doesn't really make sense, but none of this mess has! On hold over 5 hours now.... Disney, I am NOT giving up! I've come this far and there is no way I'm backing down now!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> *OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!



*Oh I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! You've been such a trooper with all this. YAY! Now take a nap!  *


----------



## Disney Bobby

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Was there lotion in the h2o products?! I'm running out of my emergency stash!



We're good for a while.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just popping in to say great job @yulilin3 !

enjoy the view!


----------



## SMRT-1

With the Park Pass reservations out of the way, my brain decided to immediately find something else to stress about. 

Our trip isn't until December, so I started to wonder what will happen to our Park Passes if the park hours change at some point between now and then. Will the times on the Park Pass windows be updated to match? Will we be stuck with the original times, and if so would we, for example, be prevented from entering Epcot until 11 even if the park opens earlier than that, while those with more recently reserved park passes get to enter? I guess we'll eventually find out.

My brain hates me.


----------



## Jiminy76

Marthasor said:


> What kind of ticket do you have?


Gold AP with expiration date of 11/12/2020 and a renewal cert in waiting for another year.


----------



## AmberMV

Emilysmome said:


> Thank you for this info. I have a feeling that is the problem I may be having too. I have expired 7 day hoppers from last year, 4 day hoppers from the free dining package plus my activated AP for both my son and I.
> 
> Still, I can only make 1 day of ressies. Which doesn't really make sense, but none of this mess has! On hold over 5 hours now.... Disney, I am NOT giving up! I've come this far and there is no way I'm backing down now!


Same issue I was only able to make 1 park day res!  It's the extra tickets I would bet on it!  Good luck!


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> *OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!


SO happy for you!!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Disney Bobby said:


> We're good for a while.
> 
> View attachment 503273


I'll take the lotions..  love it.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I hope our families and friends appreciate what we're doing for them!!!!  If anyone going through this today gets ANY complaints from anyone going to WDW with you on one of these trips, be sure to let them know that they have an option to stay home while you go and enjoy the trip you have suffered and anguished to book!!!!


----------



## AmberMV

shoegal9 said:


> 1) Glad I booked all of my DHS days first, as I am stuck at 7 reservations despite 4 and 9 day trips (so I should have 13 days)
> 2) After 1.5 hours on hold, finally got through to the # in the "park pass limit" error message and demanded a ticket be put in. he told me to keep trying but it should be resolved by this evening or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 3) Am now able to log in immediately now with no waits but still same issue
> 4) *10 hours of my life I will never get back.*


Say it louder for the people in the back, sister!  I'm glad this debacle is done!  Now debacle #2 on AP day


----------



## Dentam

SaintsManiac said:


> LOL who else got the email from Disney?
> 
> Subject line:
> *It’s time to make your Theme Park reservations*



Yep, got that one even though I don't have park tickets.  Second email from them about this - just taunting me it seems!


----------



## Disney Bobby

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I'll take the lotions..  love it.


 
Yeah, my wife literally drowns herself in that stuff.


----------



## Mrs.Milo

We’re local and have weekday Annual Passes.  When we log in June 26 to make a park reservation for August 7, our first available day, and we make 3 days total, how soon before we can make additional days?  I haven’t seen this mentioned.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I don't know if it's been reported already with all the madness going on, but I received my MNSSHP eGift Card refund today.  We were scheduled for the 8/13 party.  Much like the declined housekeeping cards that went out this morning, there was no reference in the email for the purpose of the gift card.


----------



## rteetz

Mrs.Milo said:


> We’re local and have weekday Annual Passes.  When we log in June 26 to make a park reservation for August 7, our first available day, and we make 3 days total, how soon before we can make additional days?  I haven’t seen this mentioned.


You can only hold three days at a time so after using your first you can make an additional.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> *OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!


----------



## Eeyore daily

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I hope our families and friends appreciate what we're doing for them!!!!  If anyone going through this today gets ANY complaints from anyone going to WDW with you on one of these trips, be sure to let them know that they have an option to stay home while you go and enjoy the trip you have suffered and anguished to book!!!!


Or don't invite them along and enjoy it in peace


----------



## disneyfan150

I just wanted to thank everyone here for helping me make it through these last few weeks! Everyone I know thinks I am that crazy Disney Fan! I have a place to stay again! I have my park reservations! Next hurdle - ADRs!!


----------



## RamblingMad

Eeyore daily said:


> Or don't invite them along and enjoy it in peace



It’s Disney magic.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

disneyfan150 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone here for helping me make it through these last few weeks! Everyone I know thinks I am that crazy Disney Fan! I have a place to stay again! I have my park reservations! Next hurdle - ADRs!!


And we HAVE to what about those next week... Otherwise there will be some hangry park guests.


----------



## HorizonOne

Mrs.Milo said:


> We’re local and have weekday Annual Passes.  When we log in June 26 to make a park reservation for August 7, our first available day, and we make 3 days total, how soon before we can make additional days?  I haven’t seen this mentioned.



If it's like Disneyland Flex pass.. you have to use one of the days to free up another to reserve.


----------



## hertamaniac

CastAStone said:


> The three most recently opened rides at DHS have been operating for less than a year _combined_.
> 
> Plus don't forget about Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy.



McQueen's is actually a major attraction to me.  I can't wait to come back.


----------



## twinmom13

FYI: I was just able to change my resort package on MDE with no waiting, no phone call.  Surprisingly, I was given the option of changing the number of days for my tickets.  I changed a 3 day hopper to a 4 day ticket.  I was not expecting that with the hold on 2020 ticket sales.  I could not do it from the change ticket link, I had to do it from the change resort link.  After selecting the same resort, it then gave me the option to add or remove days from my ticket.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm happy to see that after a good portion of day 1 Park Reservations has passed, all park days still have availability (maybe not at all parks but at at least 1) and only the first 7 days are showing as 'Some Park Availability'.  

Also, i may be the eternal optimist but I'm hoping they're holding back some reservation spots until windows open for others later in the week.


----------



## Llama mama

Has anyone tried to modify a park pass choice yet . It’s only giving me a cancel option


----------



## kverdon

News from the Orlando Sentinel "Disney World workers start petition urging theme park to delay reopening...." Only 4000 signatures so far.


----------



## bks9581

I was watching Pete's live broadcast today and he mentioned he was able to get a reservation for The Wave that day. Maybe I missed it, but is that how dining reservations work at the resorts right now? Can you book anything in advance at the moment (aside from DS restaurants)? Any rumors on when and how park dining will work yet? After today's park reservations, dining is the last piece to this crazy trip puzzle.


----------



## moorish

We're doing a split stay in April 2021. We already have the first half booked through a DVC rental and we already have tickets purchased (originally purchased through UT for 2020). Does anyone know what date I'll be able to go in and do a room-only reservation for the second half of the trip so we can finish our park reservations? Is it June 24th or 28th?


----------



## Flamingeaux

I need to call about the AP problem.  What number do I call?


----------



## andyman8

4 hours on hold so far.


----------



## MickeyEars

@andyman8 do you know anything about when we can make dining reservations? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Roscoe18

SMRT-1 said:


> With the Park Pass reservations out of the way, my brain decided to immediately find something else to stress about.
> 
> Our trip isn't until December, so I started to wonder what will happen to our Park Passes if the park hours change at some point between now and then. Will the times on the Park Pass windows be updated to match? Will we be stuck with the original times, and if so would we, for example, be prevented from entering Epcot until 11 even if the park opens earlier than that, while those with more recently reserved park passes get to enter? I guess we'll eventually find out.
> 
> My brain hates me.



I’m going to assume (always dangerous!) that the pass would be updated to reflect new hours. If we had to pick a timeframe, I might think differently but the time selection is only the full park hours, whatever they may be. That’s how I’d read it anyway


----------



## Doingitagain

bks9581 said:


> I was watching Pete's live broadcast today and he mentioned he was able to get a reservation for The Wave that day. Maybe I missed it, but is that how dining reservations work at the resorts right now? Can you book anything in advance at the moment (aside from DS restaurants)? Any rumors on when and how park dining will work yet? After today's park reservations, dining is the last piece to this crazy trip puzzle.


People staying before parks open could call in for reservations starting last week.  ADRs after July 11 is still not available.


----------



## andyman8

MickeyEars said:


> @andyman8 do you know anything about when we can make dining reservations?
> Thank you!!


I don't know at this time. I bet they're still dealing with what happened this morning.


----------



## bks9581

Doingitagain said:


> People staying before parks open could call in for reservations starting last week.  ADRs after July 11 is still not available.



Right! I forgot they had to call. Too much Disney info lately...

Hopefully we hear something regarding how the other dining reservations will work.


----------



## FinallyFL

Llama mama said:


> Has anyone tried to modify a park pass choice yet . It’s only giving me a cancel option


You have to cancel the current park reservation and then book the new one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kverdon said:


> News from the Orlando Sentinel "Disney World workers start petition urging theme park to delay reopening...." Only 4000 signatures so far.


My heart aches for those who have reservations early in the park opening days but FL numbers, including Orange County are going through the roof!  I can't blame those CMs who don't feel it will be safe for them to go to work. 

From the Johns Hopkins website:


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...strict-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-july-9/


----------



## jade1

AmberMV said:


> HS now full 15,16,17



Is there a link or a way to see what parks and days are sold out?


----------



## Mfowler7828

scrappinginontario said:


> My heart aches for those who have reservations early in the park opening days but FL numbers, including Orange County are going through the roof!  I can't blame those CMs who don't feel it will be safe for them to go to work.
> 
> From the Johns Hopkins website:
> View attachment 503283


Actually cases dropped by 450 today and the state had 17 deaths total


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> My heart aches for those who have reservations early in the park opening days but FL numbers, including Orange County are going through the roof!  I can't blame those CMs who don't feel it will be safe for them to go to work.
> 
> From the Johns Hopkins website:
> View attachment 503283




Let's just let us freak out about theme park reservations today! I think that's enough!


----------



## jenjersnap

I have been trying deep breaths but still feeling anxious. A DVC waitlist came through at 11:24 today, just a view change at same resort. Same dates, but new reservation won’t appear on MDE. Usually I don’t have to do anything to get it show up, but, after waiting a couple hours, I linked them which it accepted. But it still isn’t showing up on either app or web browser. I feel sick because I have 6 days worth of park reservations twisting in the wind without a current resort reservation. Please don’t let them get canceled, Argh! It took so much getting them! 

Mostly typing this out because, usually as soon as I complain, it fixes itself!


----------



## MickeyEars

andyman8 said:


> I don't know at this time. I bet they're still dealing with what happened this morning.


Thank you. 
Oh I’m sure they’re still dealing with park reservations but I thought maybe you had heard a release date for dining reservations.
I sure hope those are done online like we’re used to. We can’t take anymore ”new” systems at this point!!


----------



## Spridell

scrappinginontario said:


> My heart aches for those who have reservations early in the park opening days but FL numbers, including Orange County are going through the roof!  I can't blame those CMs who don't feel it will be safe for them to go to work.
> 
> From the Johns Hopkins website:
> View attachment 503283


I can tell you from being here all day I spoke to many CM's and they are ecstatic to be back here working. 

Any many of those I spoke to were elderly cm's. 

So I have not seen any of that here.


----------



## coolbrook

Llama mama said:


> Has anyone tried to modify a park pass choice yet . It’s only giving me a cancel option


Nope, I had to cancel then remake the day for the different park.


----------



## pepperandchips

Spridell said:


> I can tell you from being here all day I spoke to many CM's and they are ecstatic to be back here working.
> 
> Any many of those I spoke to were elderly cm's.
> 
> So I have not seen any of that here.



I’m catching up on 30ish pages from today so I am looking forward to live reports!!

I will say though, everyone back at work was comfortable enough with the callback to come back to work... sample bias I think is the term.


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> She is part of the new SiDisney.com part of the DIS





andyman8 said:


> @yulilin3 WE LOVE YOU!
> 
> Btw 3 hours into hold right now.


A face with the name!!! Awesome @yulilin3


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Let's just let us freak out about theme park reservations today! I think that's enough!


yep.  The numbers have dropped 2 days in a row now.  A drop of over 1,000 cases in 2 days!  It's going to be ok.  

Hope I didnt' miss any major news today as I've been trying to get park reservations all day.  That's still not working right for me either.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

TheMaxRebo said:


> sort of surprised MK hasn't filled up on the 11th yet - jsut figured the very first day of parks being open would be high demand and only 2 parks to pick from .... I know it has higher capacity than DHS, but still


I would bet the age demographics are skewing older than normal as parents of young children are afraid to take their kids.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I would bet the age demographics are skewing older than normal as parents of young children are afraid to take their kids.



That's possible/likely too ... and if it is skewing older that makes the thrill rides (and the latest big ride, Rise of the Resistance) that much more appealing and the focus of a higher percentage of guests


----------



## jamescanuck2001

Mfowler7828 said:


> Actually cases dropped by 450 today and the state had 17 deaths total



Sundays and Mondays tend to have lower numbers, as they are based on testing the day before ie. on the weekend when less testing is done.


----------



## SMRT-1

jade1 said:


> Is there a link or a way to see what parks and days are sold out?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=resort


----------



## LSUmiss

alison228 said:


> I'm assuming you don't need to make a reservation for kids under 3 years since they won't have a ticket, but can anyone confirm? Once booking opens on Sunday I'm booking for February and and we will have a 6 month old. I've gotten behind on the thread but despite the booking issues today, I hope everyone eventually gets their park dates that they want!


You don’t & you can’t. I selected DS (2) at first b/c I didn’t know & it gave me an error message & said he didn’t have a ticket.


----------



## JacknSally

alison228 said:


> I'm assuming you don't need to make a reservation for kids under 3 years since they won't have a ticket, but can anyone confirm? Once booking opens on Sunday I'm booking for February and and we will have a 6 month old. I've gotten behind on the thread but despite the booking issues today, I hope everyone eventually gets their park dates that they want!



*It won't let you! This is the error that comes up if you don't have valid tickets, or if you try to make reservations after you've already booked all your available ticket days. I imagine you'll also get it if you're trying to book for an under-3 who doesn't have ticket media.*


----------



## MrsSmith07

Just hit 6 hours on hold (1.5 to speak with CM, rest waiting for Guest Services) *sigh* they'll answer eventually right? right??


----------



## rteetz

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just hit 6 hours on hold (1.5 to speak with CM, rest waiting for Guest Services) *sigh* they'll answer eventually right? right??


I feel the pain.


----------



## rteetz

Any more stories with those modifying? What choice were you given? What did you end up doing?


----------



## PPFlight75

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just hit 6 hours on hold (1.5 to speak with CM, rest waiting for Guest Services) *sigh* they'll answer eventually right? right??


I’m at 6.5 and I’m getting sleepy. Got up too early to start all of this madness lol!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I feel the pain.


I gave up after 5.5 hours. I’ll try again either later tonight or tomorrow. I just couldn’t listen to the same five songs again.


----------



## BrianR

Too soon?


----------



## LSUmiss

Marionnette said:


> For anyone who thought that they might swap out tickets that they used for park reservations for a different ticket (like buying a ticket when sales resume and saving your AP voucher for later), I found this little gem buried in the reservation details in MDE.
> 
> View attachment 503245


Dh has multiple ticket types on his account & it didn’t make me select any specific ticket for his park pass.


----------



## mickey0624

So...we have a 7 day ticket..It look hurt this morning but finally was able to book 5 of the 7 park days. However the system crashed before we could get the last two. Now although its showing that our days have availability for all parks when I put together my party and go to book those days, it just says one or more parks have no availability. It says that for EVERY day through next September which can't be possible. What am I missing? This is so damn frustrating!!!!


----------



## Mlchiranky

Does anyone have a “hack” for hold times for resort confirmation? I’m on hour 3


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> I gave up after 5.5 hours. I’ll try again either later tonight or tomorrow. I just couldn’t listen to the same five songs again.


 
I'm way too stubborn to quit now


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I gave up after 5.5 hours. I’ll try again either later tonight or tomorrow. I just couldn’t listen to the same five songs again.


right there with ya


----------



## Flamingeaux

Question.  What happens if I hit pull up details for a park reservation and I hit Cancel this park pass?  Does it prompt you to select the parties you want canceled or does it cancel everyone?  tia

i'm afraid to hit it and lose all the reservations  i want to only cancel one party.


----------



## VeronicaZS

BrianR said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 503303


----------



## Farro

BrianR said:


> Too soon?
> 
> View attachment 503303



Well seeing I keep getting emails about how I can book for my trip, it's time book parks, etc. and that I don't actually have tickets, I bet I'll get the survey too!


----------



## MKEMSE

Does anyone know if the DVC/AP issue has been fixed? I haven't been able to get booked beyond my "limit" even though I have resort reservations.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I thought for sure by the time I got off work today that we would be up to page 2000. Hope everyone got the parks and reservations they were looking for. Now if we could just get the dining reservations back...lol Sorry for all who are still holding for cast members. I am sure it has been a very long day for them too!!


----------



## mickey0624

MKEMSE said:


> Does anyone know if the DVC/AP issue has been fixed? I haven't been able to get booked beyond my "limit" even though I have resort reservations.


we're kind of in same boat...we have a 7 day ticket..It took awhile this morning but finally was able to book 5 of the 7 park days. However the system crashed before we could get the last two. Now although its showing that our days have availability for all parks when I put together my party and go to book those days, it just says one or more parks have no availability. It says that for EVERY day through next September which can't be possible. What am I missing? This is so damn frustrating!!!!


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> *OMG FINALLY*!  I just finished booking my August park days.  Turns out some sort of glitch prevented me from being able to reserve my parks because I have an AP AND we had dated tickets that were part of the free dining spring recovery deal earlier in the shutdown.  And after I saw someone post that you *HAVE* to use the tickets you book parks with AT the park it made me reach out to my TA and let her know I felt that was the problem.  She was hold with Disney for 2 hours and then even they had a hard time removing the extra dated tickets but AS SOON as he did I was able to reserve my parks no problem!  I hope anyone out there still having problems might be able to use this info for their issues too!


Dh has dated tickets too so maybe that’s our issue. But I don’t want to remove his tickets. I want to use the dated ones for July & the AP Nov.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

Flamingeaux said:


> Question.  What happens if I hit pull up details for a park reservation and I hit Cancel this park pass?  Does it prompt you to select the parties you want canceled or does it cancel everyone?  tia
> 
> i'm afraid to hit it and lose all the reservations  i want to only cancel one party.


You can select which guests to cancel and which to keep.


----------



## Flamingeaux

bridgetbriarrose said:


> You can select which guests to cancel and which to keep.


thanks


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

rteetz said:


> Any more stories with those modifying? What choice were you given? What did you end up doing?


Was on phone around 5 and 1/2 hrs total.  First CM came on line at about 1.5 hrs and asked if I needed to change anything other than resort.  I responded no, and she said needed to transfer me to special team and that my rate would be locked.  I had 2 reservations later this year (Oct and Dec) at POFQ-garden view rooms.  At 5+ hrs, the special team CM came on the line.  I was offered three choices:  Wilderness Cabins, Coronado Springs, or CBR preferred room.  I asked if Skyliner would be running and was told that is supposed to be.  I chose CBR.  New resorts updated very quickly in MDE, and my park reservations were not impacted.


----------



## bpx2

I’m sure everyone is busy with park reservation stuff today, but I just wanted to pop in and say we checked in to Copper Creek today. Even with the parks closed it feels good to be back at Disney


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-park-pass-system-glitch/


----------



## crayon3448

rteetz said:


> Any more stories with those modifying? What choice were you given? What did you end up doing?


Here is my post from the resorts board:

Booked 8/14-8/16 at YC GV (no parks- plan was SAB and captain hook's prate crew for the kids/Yachtsman for us). Called shortly after noon, got through  @ 407-939-5277 in less than 10 tries. Took 1 hr 40 minutes, got a CM. She confirmed resort was closed and transferred me to guest services, said it was a 133 minutes hold time. Finally got transferred to guest services shortly before 5. He said the choice was Poly or CR- I said I did not have a preference since the kids just wanted a pool. He checked Poly first which was booked, moved us to CR GV with no up charge.

ETA: I asked both about dropping our PH from our tickets (split stay). The first CM said after I change the resort I can asked to be transferred to ticketing. I asked guest services and he said he was unable to remove the PH and he wasn't sure why.   So I will have to call back for that ...but not anytime soon lol.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mlchiranky said:


> Does anyone have a “hack” for hold times for resort confirmation? I’m on hour 3



Pay your kid $ per hour to stay on hold and come and get you when there is a live person.

Yes. I have done this before.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Llama mama said:


> Has anyone tried to modify a park pass choice yet . It’s only giving me a cancel option


You just cancel, and then book a new one.  You can check availability first to make sure that you're covered.


----------



## LSUmiss

bpx2 said:


> I’m sure everyone is busy with park reservation stuff today, but I just wanted to pop in and say we checked in to Copper Creek today. Even with the parks closed it feels good to be back at Disney


If you get a chance, can you peak & see if the splash pad is open?


----------



## coolbrook

Flamingeaux said:


> Question.  What happens if I hit pull up details for a park reservation and I hit Cancel this park pass?  Does it prompt you to select the parties you want canceled or does it cancel everyone?  tia
> 
> i'm afraid to hit it and lose all the reservations  i want to only cancel one party.


Forgive me if someone else already answered, but it did ask which parties you wanted to cancel and which to keep.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Did anyone use Magical Express today? How was it?


----------



## Llama mama

FinallyFL said:


> You have to cancel the current park reservation and then book the new one.


 so I could cancel and lose this one?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

BOG to be exclusively table service and just lunch and dinner when it reopens on July 11

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...nch-and-dinner/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## JacknSally

LSUmiss said:


> Dh has dated tickets too so maybe that’s our issue. But I don’t want to remove his tickets. I want to use the dated ones for July & the AP Nov.



*I know guest services at least used to be able to prioritize tickets on an account, so if you had multiple for one person, you could stop by GS at the park, have them prioritize which you wanted to use, and voila. I remember this coming up when they stopped offering the no-expiry tickets, and people who had expriring and non-expiring tickets on their accounts already wanted to use expiring ones first.*
*
*
*Maybe a phone CM might be able to prioritize your tickets for you so you can use the dates ones in July specifically? Not sure but it could be worth a try!*


----------



## HorizonOne

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?



It's still a problem.  Mine is capped at 14 nights on one visit and won't let me add park res for other visit at end of year.  And my AP is valid too.


----------



## karen4546

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?


i did make all my park reservations for my September 2020 (7 days) but it said "limit reached" and could not make even one day for my March 2021.


----------



## Flamingeaux

coolbrook said:


> Forgive me if someone else already answered, but it did ask which parties you wanted to cancel and which to keep.


yes, it prompted me to pick the parties i wanted to cancel


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Quick summary of highlights : 4 people per elevator, coffee maker in DVC unit, h2o toiletries in room, no temp check at resort, people on pool deck not wearing masks, hand sanitizer everywhere.




I am curious about the 4 people per elevator rule.....what if it is a family of 5 or 6? Are they really going to make them go up in 2 different groups, considering they are sharing a room, bed, and toilet? Haha. 


So just reporting my experience this morning. It was relatively painless. Obviously, not being able to get into the system till around 9 am isn't ideal. But, once I was in, the process of getting a park reservation was pretty easy. No issues at all. Thank goodness, as I was at work, so I wouldn't have been able to call CS, much less hang out on hold for multiple hours. It's kind of crazy how some people were able to get in there, get everything they want and be on their way.....and some people are on hold for hours. 


Has anyone heard anything about cancelling one or two people off a reservation, or do you have to cancel the whole reservation?

Availability has indeed been interesting. I find myself wondering if capacity is much more than we've all ben expecting or if demand really is pretty low.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> BOG to be exclusively table service and just lunch and dinner when it reopens on July 11
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...nch-and-dinner/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


I wonder if it’ll stay signature?


----------



## FatBambi

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> BOG to be exclusively table service and just lunch and dinner when it reopens on July 11
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...nch-and-dinner/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


I've never done Table Service before. Do you know if lunch and dinner typically have the same price?


----------



## mmackeymouse

WonderlandisReality said:


> Pay your kid $ per hour to stay on hold and come and get you when there is a live person.
> 
> Yes. I have done this before.




You my friend are a genius. A gentleman/woman and a scholar, indeed.


----------



## shoegal9

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?



Someone else said that the CM said they cannot override or book park reservations for someone because the guest has to click through the Covid waiver for each park day.


----------



## RamblingMad

WonderlandisReality said:


> Pay your kid $ per hour to stay on hold and come and get you when there is a live person.
> 
> Yes. I have done this before.



You have to pay your kid?  Going to Disney isn't good enough?  My parents would be like: if you want to go Disney, let me know when a live person comes on the line.  Otherwise, we're not going.  

You're super nice.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> Any more stories with those modifying? What choice were you given? What did you end up doing?


After I got all of my park reservations without a hitch, I decided to cave after I saw that a new batch of CMs were coming online at 3pm.  I tried maybe 20 times to connect, and the wait time was only about 1/2 hour at the most.  The CM was able to transfer me from POFQ to CBR which is where I'm staying for my second week anyway.  I wasn't crazy about spending 14 days there, but WTH, it was easy and cost about $400 less for that week.  I was given a discount that brought it down to about $200 per night. So much for waiting until they actually sent an e-mail, LOL!

For my second week I booked a 5th sleeper room originally, why I dont' know, it must have been all that was available that day.  I tried to reach out via e-mail because I didn't notice until after I hung up, and I wasn't going to test my luck again.  I offered to downgrade to a standard room if they would give me the cheaper room rate so that they can use that room for displaced families.  I'll see if they respond this week, if not I'll call when things die down.  I would rather stay in one room for the entire stay anyway.

The entire process took about 15 minutes.  I didn't try to negotiate my way into an upgrade deal, so that may have been why it was so painless and didn't require a transfer to another department.  Basically, the easy method is to ask them to find something in your price point, make sure that they know what discount you booked with which they are honoring, and you should come out in the same place.  I could have had the cabins for a little more, CSR for the same, and Pop for less.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Saw these today and thought of everyone in Disney this summer with masks   It should add some relief


----------



## princesscinderella

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?



You are not the only one of my good friend has had the same problem all day.  She called and they said they are working on it and hope to have it fixed by tomorrow. I’m so thankful this is our off year for annual passes, as we usually get them every other year.


----------



## JacknSally

ryanpatricksmom said:


> After I got all of my park reservations without a hitch, I decided to cave after I saw that a new batch of CMs were coming online at 3pm.  I tried maybe 20 times to connect, and the wait time was only about 1/2 hour at the most.  The CM was able to transfer me from POFQ to CBR which is where I'm staying for my second week anyway.  I wasn't crazy about spending 14 days there, but WTH, it was easy and cost about $400 less for that week.  I was given a discount that brought it down to about $200 per night. So much for waiting until they actually sent an e-mail, LOL!
> 
> For my second week I booked a 5th sleeper room originally, why I dont' know, it must have been all that was available that day.  I tried to reach out via e-mail because I didn't notice until after I hung up, and I wasn't going to test my luck again.  I offered to downgrade to a standard room if they would give me the cheaper room rate so that they can use that room for displaced families.  I'll see if they respond this week, if not I'll call when things die down.  I would rather stay in one room for the entire stay anyway.
> 
> The entire process took about 15 minutes.  I didn't try to negotiate my way into an upgrade deal, so that may have been why it was so painless and didn't require a transfer to another department.  Basically, the easy method is to ask them to find something in your price point, make sure that they know what discount you booked with which they are honoring, and you should come out in the same place.  I could have had the cabins for a little more, CSR for the same, and Pop for less.



*What are your trip dates?*


----------



## Yooperroo

4 hours on hold with Guest Services so far to find out where they are going to put me July 13-27 after spending 7 hours calling and calling trying to even get through.
I'll be so relieved when this day is over and I hopefully have answers!


----------



## Skippyboo

FatBambi said:


> I've never done Table Service before. Do you know if lunch and dinner typically have the same price?


Lunch was QS pre Covid. Dinner was 3 course fix priced for like $60 then you could pose with Beast for photo after eating


----------



## bffer

ryanpatricksmom said:


> After I got all of my park reservations without a hitch, I decided to cave after I saw that a new batch of CMs were coming online at 3pm.  I tried maybe 20 times to connect, and the wait time was only about 1/2 hour at the most.  The CM was able to transfer me from POFQ to CBR which is where I'm staying for my second week anyway.  I wasn't crazy about spending 14 days there, but WTH, it was easy and cost about $400 less for that week.  I was given a discount that brought it down to about $200 per night. So much for waiting until they actually sent an e-mail, LOL!
> 
> For my second week I booked a 5th sleeper room originally, why I dont' know, it must have been all that was available that day.  I tried to reach out via e-mail because I didn't notice until after I hung up, and I wasn't going to test my luck again.  I offered to downgrade to a standard room if they would give me the cheaper room rate so that they can use that room for displaced families.  I'll see if they respond this week, if not I'll call when things die down.  I would rather stay in one room for the entire stay anyway.
> 
> The entire process took about 15 minutes.  I didn't try to negotiate my way into an upgrade deal, so that may have been why it was so painless and didn't require a transfer to another department.  Basically, the easy method is to ask them to find something in your price point, make sure that they know what discount you booked with which they are honoring, and you should come out in the same place.  I could have had the cabins for a little more, CSR for the same, and Pop for less.


I guess my issue is that because I'm in ASMu, everything else costs more, including POP. And I did note to the CM that a lateral move to Pop or AoA was fine, but she kept offering DVC resorts. So off to GS I go.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

HorizonOne said:


> It's still a problem.  Mine is capped at 14 nights on one visit and won't let me add park res for other visit at end of year.  And my AP is valid too.


I could be wrong but I think the total amount of park res that you can have at one time is 14 regardless of how many days you have resort reservations for.  As I understand it, you have to wait for one to drop off or cancel before you will be able to make any others.  That's always been an issue with the FP system and APs.  I think it sucks too!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

JacknSally said:


> *What are your trip dates?*


8/7 thru 8/14 had to be modified.  I also have 8/14 thru 8/21 which were already at CBR, so that reservation was fine.


----------



## Skippyboo

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I could be wrong but I think the total amount of park res that you can have at one time is 14 regardless of how many days you have resort reservations for.  As I understand it, you have to wait for one to drop off or cancel before you will be able to make any others.  That's always been an issue with the FP system and APs.  I think it sucks too!


My Park Reservation maxed out at 10, others reported various amounts some as low as 3.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

bffer said:


> I guess my issue is that because I'm in ASMu, everything else costs more, including POP. And I did note to the CM that a lateral move to Pop or AoA was fine, but she kept offering DVC resorts. So off to GS I go.


They offered me Pop at around 3:40 this afternoon, so I don't know why they didn't offer it to you.  I'm not familiar with that resort, so maybe it was a more expensive category of room?  It was definitely less than $200 a night, since she said that would be cheaper than what I ended up with.


----------



## Spridell

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Am I the only AP holder who still can’t make more than 3 days of park reservations? We have resort reservations for August and November. What if our days are booked before they get this fixed?? Can a CM not override this to make my reservations by phone?



Same here with me.

I got 3 day trip in October and 4 day in December.  NO problems at all for October, but, December wont let me pick even one day.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Skippyboo said:


> My Park Reservation maxed out at 10, others reported various amounts some as low as 3.


I may not have stated that correctly.  What I mean is, even if you have 20 days of resort stays booked, the maximum number of park reservations that you can hold at one time is 14.  I think that did have issues with multiple stays today, which I hope that they're fixing.  I was able to book all 14 days of my split stay, but it was a continuous booking onsite.  The fastpass system used to flip out too if you had any gap between split stays, and wouldn't let you book anything past your first resort stay.  They should correct this with park reservations, imo, because not having fastpasses is a pain, not having park entry, is a different matter.


----------



## Flamingeaux

I thought people were waiting to see where they moved us.  I am booked for Sports in September.  I was going to wait to see where they were going to move me.  Is this what others are doing?


----------



## bffer

Flamingeaux said:


> I thought people were waiting to see where they moved us.  I am booked for Sports in September.  I was going to wait to see where they were going to move me.  Is this what others are doing?


They are not doing that. If your resort will be closed, you have to call to get your resort changed. If you don't, they will cancel your reservation 7 days prior to your check in.


----------



## FatBambi

Skippyboo said:


> Lunch was QS pre Covid. Dinner was 3 course fix priced for like $60 then you could pose with Beast for photo after eating


Oh, I know. I just didn't know if for other Table Service restaurants typically had a price difference between lunch and dinner.


----------



## RamblingMad

bffer said:


> They are not doing that. If your resort will be closed, you have to call to get your resort changed. If you don't, they will cancel your reservation 7 days prior to your check in.



That doesn't sound like Disney magic to me.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275225120169250818


----------



## disneygirl916

twinmom13 said:


> FYI: I was just able to change my resort package on MDE with no waiting, no phone call.  Surprisingly, I was given the option of changing the number of days for my tickets.  I changed a 3 day hopper to a 4 day ticket.  I was not expecting that with the hold on 2020 ticket sales.  I could not do it from the change ticket link, I had to do it from the change resort link.  After selecting the same resort, it then gave me the option to add or remove days from my ticket.


Where is the change resort link? I would love to add 1 more park day ticket since I don’t know if Mvmcp is a go yet....


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275225592842067970


----------



## only hope

FatBambi said:


> Oh, I know. I just didn't know if for other Table Service restaurants typically had a price difference between lunch and dinner.



It varies. For a la carte restaurants, nearly all now have the same menu for lunch and dinner. There's a few exceptions; Whispering Canyon Cafe and Diamond Horseshoe are two that I know off the top of my head. Buffets/aycte tend to have the same price for lunch/dinner and a slightly less expensive price for breakfast.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275225592842067970



How does rainforest cafe survive literally everything? I swear that place has like 17 lives...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FatBambi said:


> Oh, I know. I just didn't know if for other Table Service restaurants typically had a price difference between lunch and dinner.



In the past they did but lately Disney has been moving more and more to having single menu at we price point

Not sure what will happen here - does mention wanting to have more time slots for people so they can fit as many people each day while following social distancing so I wouldn't be surprised if they just use one menu all day


----------



## RamblingMad

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> How does rainforest cafe survive literally everything? I swear that place has like 17 lives...



It looks pretty.

I don't care for its food.


----------



## FatBambi

TheMaxRebo said:


> In the past they did but lately Disney has been moving more and more to having single menu at we price point
> 
> Not sure what will happen here - does mention wanting to have more time slots for people so they can fit as many people each day while following social distancing so I wouldn't be surprised if they just use one menu all day


Thanks! I'm usually a quick service peasant, but this was on my list since I've never been!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

RamblingMad said:


> It looks pretty.
> 
> I don't care for its food.



I grew up with one in the mall near my house. Went a few times. The animals were scary, it was super loud, overpriced, and the food was always terrible. Yet, even when everything else in the mall was dying off, that place was going strong 

Then again, I go to Rose & Crown religiously every trip and last time we were there we found an ENTIRE WINE KEY in my husband's drink. We got 4 free cocktails, 3 desserts, and a fireworks spot out of it though (without asking!!)... so I'll be back. My judgment may be questionable.


----------



## Eric Smith

MKEMSE said:


> Does anyone know if the DVC/AP issue has been fixed? I haven't been able to get booked beyond my "limit" even though I have resort reservations.


It’s not fixed for me yet


----------



## Marissa227

Looks like same menu for lunch and dinner at BOG


----------



## Emilysmome

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275225592842067970



Unless I'm missing it, no BOG Bfast. While I wasn't a huge fan of the food, the obvious jumpstart to SDMT always made it worth it.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mmackeymouse said:


> I am curious about the 4 people per elevator rule.....what if it is a family of 5 or 6? Are they really going to make them go up in 2 different groups, considering they are sharing a room, bed, and toilet? Haha.




This was posted on one of the blogs I follow this morning..  Taken at the Riveria


----------



## Dulcee

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275225120169250818


World Showcase Restaurants appear to have taken the hardest hit.


----------



## Emilysmome

Marissa227 said:


> Looks like same menu for lunch and dinner at BOG



NOOOO! I loved the lunch at BOG. I sure hope this is a case of they haven't updated it yet.


----------



## Skippyboo

FatBambi said:


> Oh, I know. I just didn't know if for other Table Service restaurants typically had a price difference between lunch and dinner.


Some of the Epcot ones used to be slightly cheaper for lunch but they are all the same price for both now.


----------



## Farro

Dulcee said:


> World Showcase Restaurants appear to have taken the hardest hit.



No sit downs in France!!!


----------



## Farro

Dulcee said:


> World Showcase Restaurants appear to have taken the hardest hit.



No Columbia Harbour House?


----------



## Spridell

Those having problems with AP and adding more dates IT NOW WORKS!!!

I was just able to make all my plans for all my trips which I was NOT able to do earlier today.

GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Doingitagain

I just read on the other thread that the AP limit issue was fixed.  Refresh and try again!


----------



## Spridell

Doingitagain said:


> I just read on the other thread that the AP limit issue was fixed.  Refresh and try again!


i can CONFIRM it has been fixed!!!


----------



## PPFlight75

Here is what I was able to do:

I had a split stay in August and was able to move my first half stay to December.

For my second stay which I wanted to keep as the same summer dates, I was able to change from BWI to CR Main. I wanted BWV or Poly Villa but neither were available for my dates 8/9-8/15. BWV 1 BR was all that was left but there are 5 of us and it only holds 4. I didn't check on Jambo.

Total hold time7 hours.

AND, there was a power/system glitch so she has to call me tomorrow to confirm the price ugh! I'm sure it will be ok though(fingers crossed!)

She was the nicest CM though

Good luck to those still on hold or calling tomorrow!


----------



## mshanson3121

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...GKevolNFjgZH1UN72RA0Wotv6RwT72q97ZZLFlvaWFtIw
For all I know this was posted 382 pages ago, but... sharing anyways just in case it hasn't been. This is absolutely absurd - $62/37 for lunch???


----------



## mmackeymouse

France....far and away the best pavilion for the yums......suddenly just meh. 

Clearing out the pavilion for the Rat?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

FatBambi said:


> I've never done Table Service before. Do you know if lunch and dinner typically have the same price?


I just checked BOG menus on website and the lunch menu now looks like the dinner menu - think it was $62 per adult.  It is definitely not the normal lunch menu.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/


----------



## gatechfan99

Doingitagain said:


> I just read on the other thread that the AP limit issue was fixed.  Refresh and try again!


I just went through and it worked for me. Had been at 7 days for my July and October trip. Was able to add my final 3 days in October just now.

Now my final problem is my Feb trip. My DVC Gold pass was extended until November and I can't renew it now or use it to make Feb park plans. I know people have said they have found a way to work around this. Where should I start? Calling DVC Member Services? The main Disney line? Has anybody done this today with the phone lines jammed?


----------



## Makmak

OnceUponATime15 said:


> This was posted on one of the blogs I follow this morning..  Taken at the Riveria
> 
> View attachment 503333


At the universal resort people were completely ignoring the similar signs. We had to “block” people physically twice because they tried to jump in....it was awkward. So will be interesting to see how it goes at Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Makmak said:


> At the universal resort people were completely ignoring the similar signs. We had to “block” people physically twice because they tried to jump in....it was awkward. So will be interesting to see how it goes at Disney.



Why can’t people just be considerate and patient for crying out loud ??


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/



France. Yeeesh....


----------



## VeronicaZS

Delete


----------



## princesscinderella

mshanson3121 said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...GKevolNFjgZH1UN72RA0Wotv6RwT72q97ZZLFlvaWFtIw
> For all I know this was posted 382 pages ago, but... sharing anyways just in case it hasn't been. This is absolutely absurd - $62/37 for lunch???


 That’s crazy pricing.  Le cellier went that way too when they went signature, so overpriced now.   It’s way too expensive for what you get, especially at lunch time.


----------



## Farro

VeronicaZS said:


> Columbia Harbour House = MK
> World show case = EP



I know.


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/


Do we think they may open more come fall or do we think this will be the list until the end of the year?


----------



## Jiminy76

VeronicaZS said:


> View attachment 503308View attachment 503308View attachment 503304View attachment 503305View attachment 503306View attachment 503307View attachment 503308


Would have been nice if they asked if the new reservation site worked correctly. They seemed to gloss over that question in the survey.


----------



## indylaw99

I was able to add one more AP day but now it is telling me none of the other days are available even though I have reservations.


----------



## MMSM

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just checked BOG menus on website and the lunch menu now looks like the dinner menu - think it was $62 per adult.  It is definitely not the normal lunch menu.


Will it still be two table credits?


----------



## AmberMV

From my TA she said she immediately thought of me and I immediately thought of all of us


----------



## andyman8

MMSM said:


> Will it still be two table credits?


There’s no DDP for the foreseeable future, so my guess is that will not be addressed any time soon


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we think they may open more come fall or do we think this will be the list until the end of the year?


Likely all depends on staffing and capacity.


----------



## JacknSally

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we think they may open more come fall or do we think this will be the list until the end of the year?



*Anything could happen! I would imagine they’ll open more later depending on demand and the supply chain, but no one knows right now. Even if they come out and say one thing tomorrow, it could change next week or next month or next season. *


----------



## Skippyboo

MMSM said:


> Will it still be two table credits?


No dining plan anymore. Doesn’t matter.


----------



## twinmom13

disneygirl916 said:


> Where is the change resort link? I would love to add 1 more park day ticket since I don’t know if Mvmcp is a go yet....



Ymmv, but in mine, I went to My Plans and went down to my resort reservation, and there was a Change Reservation button next to it. On the next screen, details were listed for each element, with links to change each. The Change Tickets link didn’t do anything, but Change Resort took me to a page where I could select a different resort (or in my case, the same resort). A pop up window warned me that a change to the package was required, probably because of my hoppers, and the next page let me choose 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 day tickets (for a 4 night stay). And that’s it! I confirmed the change and got a confirmation email.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275233758527000581


----------



## jcf8037

france, norway, japan pavilions seemingly gutted
ETA italy too


----------



## princesscinderella

Now is the time for Tables in Wonderland to shine... 20% off most sit down restaurants including the liquor.  Which we will all need 

edited for bad grammar... I already started on my drinking


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

twinmom13 said:


> Ymmv, but in mine, I went to My Plans and went down to my resort reservation, and there was a Change Reservation button next to it. On the next screen, details were listed for each element, with links to change each. The Change Tickets link didn’t do anything, but Change Resort took me to a page where I could select a different resort (or in my case, the same resort). A pop up window warned me that a change to the package was required, probably because of my hoppers, and the next page let me choose 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 day tickets (for a 4 night stay). And that’s it! I confirmed the change and got a confirmation email.


I had a modify button for awhile today too, although I could never get it to work.  That option looks like it went *poof* a little bit ago.  They've also taken out the option to modify dining as of the last hour.  Must be working on some stuff.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I do see a lot of restaurants ARE opening, and that's great. But, it seems like the ones that aren't opening are my gut punch scenarios. 

Gaston's Tavern? Gut punch. Plaza Ice Cream Parlour? Maaaaajor gut punch. 

Eight spoon cafe....bummer. Tusker House? Gut punch. I really thought they could re-purpose it.

The entire France pavilion? Huge gut punch. Huge. How they could basically decimate it seems crazy to me. 



Side note: Sommerfest and Yorkshire Fish Shop kind of confuse me, because with the exterior queues, I feel like it would be a great social distancing opportunity.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

MMSM said:


> Will it still be two table credits?


not sure - I haven't used the DDP


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/



I’m surprised to see Woody‘s Lunch Box on the list.


----------



## TropicalDIS

No Les Halles or Teppan Edo? Ugh that sucks.


----------



## Emilysmome

Pyotr said:


> I’m surprised to see Woody‘s Lunch Box on the list.





Pyotr said:


> I’m surprised to see Woody‘s Lunch Box on the list.



Me too. Between that, France and BOG lunch being gone I'm not sure what we ARE doing to be eating. I really don't want a bunch of sit down ressies but it's looking more and more like it's that or hit outside the World for meals.


----------



## Skippyboo

Casey’s makes sense since it’s so small inside. No bakeries in EPCOT. I wonder if they could do some sorta cart.


----------



## Skippyboo

Emilysmome said:


> Me too. Between that, France and BOG lunch being gone I'm not sure what we ARE doing to be eating. I really don't want a bunch of sit down ressies but it's looking more and more like it's that or hit outside the World for meals.


The McD’s by All Stars will be hopping.


----------



## Spridell

jcf8037 said:


> france, norway, japan pavilions seemingly gutted
> ETA italy too


A lot of restaurants in Epcot are 3rd party.  Probably why they have no open date yet.


----------



## Ricker182

If I wasn't stuck with a DVC Rental, I'd definitely be canceling.  
They weren't wrong when they said it would be a watered down experience.  

World Showcase is going to be a joke.


----------



## MIndy S

I found an update on Military Salute tickets for anyone who may be in need of them for 2021, like me.

According to https://www.militarydisneytips.com/...-armed-forces-salute-ticket-extension-update/

"When Salute Ticket sales do resume, the expiration date for Disney Armed Forces Salute Tickets sold through December 15, 2020 will also be extended to 26 September 2021. (instead of December 18, 2020) This date will be printed on all newly sold Salute Tickets."

Still no word on when they may go back on sale though. Probably not "soon".


----------



## Jiminy76

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/


Epcot is looking pretty bleak and a lot looks to be staying closed. No wonder they had to start with a watered down Food and Wine Festival. Nothing in France is even open at this point and Italy, Japan and Norway are for the most part shut down as well. At this point wondering if its even worth spending a full day in Epcot until more comes on line.

A bit surprised to see Casey's and Friars Nook closed in MK. It would have been easy for them to use mobile ordering. Unfortunately these are my two favorite QS in MK. Find most QS in MK to be disgusting.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Are people forgetting that there will be food booths in WS from day one???


----------



## twinmom13

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I had a modify button for awhile today too, although I could never get it to work. That option looks like it went *poof* a little bit ago. They've also taken out the option to modify dining as of the last hour. Must be working on some stuff.


I just checked again and it looks like mine is gone too. I guess I just got lucky!


----------



## JacknSally

*The severe lack of WS restaurants makes the limited Food & Wine festival starting July 15 make more sense. Looks like it’ll be the only way to have food in WS.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marissa227 said:


> Looks like same menu for lunch and dinner at BOG


Fancy for an MKlunch! But those Robuchon potatoes are calling my name...


----------



## MrsSmith07

I give up. 14 hours of trying to find out what they'll do with my resort stay in 26 days, and I still don't have an answer. I want to cry. Longest hold was over 7 hours, Guest Services finally answered only to disconnect me soon after. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Moliphino

SaintsManiac said:


> Are people forgetting that there will be food booths in WS from day one???



Yeah, between the food booths, everything in Mexico, and two restaurants in Morocco Epcot looks pretty good for eating to me.


----------



## Ricker182

Columbia Harbour House is a bit of a surprise to me.


----------



## npatellye

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, between the food booths, everything in Mexico, and two restaurants in Morocco Epcot looks pretty good for eating to me.


Exactly why we have two Epcot days in August!


----------



## indylaw99

Update! I was finally able to book all of my reservations for my various trips with my AP. But it was VERY frustrating! Most of the days when I went in the first time it would let me pick the day but then say no parks were available (which was different than before when I could choose a park and then it would tell me after that I reached my limit). 

I knew the parks are not yet at capacity for my dates so I just kept clicking around and clicking around until eventually it would show me a park for that day. I went back and forth to the booking page....clicked on different dates....it was almost like either the system had to spend some time updating my profile to say I could book more or something. But I persisted and ended up with a total of 22 days across 4 trips!! Don't give up!


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> Those having problems with AP and adding more dates IT NOW WORKS!!!
> 
> I was just able to make all my plans for all my trips which I was NOT able to do earlier today.
> 
> GO GO GO!!!


I was able to get it to work too.  If you get the error where it shows no parks available on your day, just keep refreshing the screen until parks show availability.


----------



## Helvetica

JacknSally said:


> *The severe lack of WS restaurants makes the limited Food & Wine festival starting July 15 make more sense. Looks like it’ll be the only way to have food in WS.*



The American Pavilion has Muppets BBQ! The most fancy muppets food in all of the World Showcase.


----------



## Jiminy76

SaintsManiac said:


> Are people forgetting that there will be food booths in WS from day one???


Not a fan of the overpriced small portions that the F&W booths typically provide. In many cases they are charging very close to the price of a QS meal for a portion half the size.


----------



## JacknSally

Helvetica said:


> The American Pavilion has Muppets BBQ! The most fancy muppets food in all of the World Showcase.



*Yes, we’re excited to try it! We’re in Memphis so we’re big bbq fans! ☺

Edit: and of course big muppet fans, too! *


----------



## Moliphino

npatellye said:


> Exactly why we have two Epcot days in August!



We have three (out of nine).


----------



## LSUmiss

Marissa227 said:


> Looks like same menu for lunch and dinner at BOG


Where did you see that?


----------



## npatellye

Moliphino said:


> We have three (out of nine).


I considered it lol. But MK won out with 4 due to the ages of my daughters. Epcot, HS, and AK all got 2 days each.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jiminy76 said:


> Not a fan of the overpriced small portions that the F&W booths typically provide. In many cases they are charging very close to the price of a QS meal for a portion half the size.




 All food is overpriced at Disney.


----------



## Marissa227

LSUmiss said:


> Where did you see that?



On the Disney site where they have the list of open restaurants. You can click on each of them and view menu.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/here-are-the-theme-park-restaurants-not-reopening-at-disney-world/


My beloved Norway beer cart doesn’t appear on either list. Hmmmm...


----------



## princesscinderella

Ricker182 said:


> Columbia Harbour House is a bit of a surprise to me.


I may be because of supply chain issues, that menu is mostly seafood.  However it’s a large space so maybe they will use it as a break zone.


----------



## JacknSally

*Don’t know if anyone posted this yet, but there is a thread on the resorts forum specifically for individual July-December relocation updates 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-your-july-december-2020-resort-relocation-info-here.3804901/*


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> Those having problems with AP and adding more dates IT NOW WORKS!!!
> 
> I was just able to make all my plans for all my trips which I was NOT able to do earlier today.
> 
> GO GO GO!!!


I just tried. Now it’s telling me there no availability for any park even though the availability calendar says there is.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Was Electric Umbrella’s resurrection canceled too?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Ricker182 said:


> If I wasn't stuck with a DVC Rental, I'd definitely be canceling.
> They weren't wrong when they said it would be a watered down experience.
> 
> World Showcase is going to be a joke.


Driving more traffic to the F&W booths possibly?


----------



## Helvetica

princesscinderella said:


> I may be because of supply chain issues, that menu is mostly seafood.  However it’s a large space so maybe they will use it as a break zone.



I think you're onto something with it becoming a brake zone. It's in a perfect location for it and it's set up pretty well for it too.


----------



## Spridell

LSUmiss said:


> I just tried. Now it’s telling me there no availability for any park even though the availability calendar says there is.


Try refreshing or going back and forth from one date to another.  THats what worked for me


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Spridell said:


> Those having problems with AP and adding more dates IT NOW WORKS!!!
> 
> I was just able to make all my plans for all my trips which I was NOT able to do earlier today.
> 
> GO GO GO!!!



I was coming here to say this! I FINALLY GOT ALL MY DAYS RESERVED!!! What a day, folks!!


----------



## LSUmiss

indylaw99 said:


> I was able to add one more AP day but now it is telling me none of the other days are available even though I have reservations.


Same here.  Are you using Safari? I made my earlier passes on google chrome. Was thinking of getting up to try laptop.


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Are people forgetting that there will be food booths in WS from day one???



Not at all. I am happy F&W is going on for those who choose to partake in it. 

For me, I want Les Halles. One of those fresh baguettes. Chocolat Chaud. Some mac n cheese from Chefs de France or Sommerfest. I am sure Food and Wine will have some fine treats but....I just want the classics.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> Not at all. I am happy F&W is going on for those who choose to partake in it.
> 
> For me, I want Les Halles. One of those fresh baguettes. Chocolat Chaud. Some mac n cheese from Chefs de France or Sommerfest. I am sure Food and Wine will have some fine treats but....I just want the classics.




And it's not all gone forever.


----------



## indylaw99

LSUmiss said:


> Same here.  Are you using Safari? I made my earlier passes on google chrome. Was thinking of getting up to try laptop.


I am using Chrome. And I had to keep clicking on and off the dates back and forth and back and forth to eventually get parks to come up for all of them!


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> And it's not all gone forever.



Well no of course not. But, if it is gone while I am there....for all intents and purposes....who knows when I get a chance to come back....it may be a very long time till I come back, menus can change, prices go up, etc.


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> All food is overpriced at Disney.



Yes, but the food at the booths is generally the worst value for qs. 



princesscinderella said:


> I may be because of supply chain issues, that menu is mostly seafood.  However it’s a large space so maybe they will use it as a break zone.



Mask free break zone? Doubtful. Those have to be outside for safety. I don’t see them opening up inside spaces for masked break zones either; cm would have to police and clean it.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> I just tried. Now it’s telling me there no availability for any park even though the availability calendar says there is.


Just keep refreshing, it should eventually show it.  I had to do it most of the time.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Same here.  Are you using Safari? I made my earlier passes on google chrome. Was thinking of getting up to try laptop.


I got it to work in an incognito window in Chrome.


----------



## kverdon

Got my last two done! Would not complete on Safari, had to do it in Edge.


----------



## dreamit

L’Artisan de Glaces is on Disney’s open list, but I see it also listed on the Blog Mickey closed list. I really hope they’re opening, but it is in such a small space.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm not entirely sure how I am going to survive a whole Epcot day without my viking coffee, but I guess I will try


----------



## mmackeymouse

dreamit said:


> L’Artisan de Glaces is on Disney’s open list, but I see it also listed on the Blog Mickey closed list. I really hope they’re opening, but it is in such a small space.



I saw this. L'Artisan de Glaces is literally the only thing salvaging the World Showcase right now. The ONLY thing. Haha. 

Oh and Regal Eagle. Two things.


----------



## bpx2

LSUmiss said:


> If you get a chance, can you peak & see if the splash pad is open?


 
We didn’t go right by it, but it appeared to be open! In the back of this photo you can see the water running in the splash pad.


----------



## LSUmiss

indylaw99 said:


> I am using Chrome. And I had to keep clicking on and off the dates back and forth and back and forth to eventually get parks to come up for all of them!


Well probably no point & getting up then. Will just keep trying on safari. Thanks!


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-park-pass-system-glitch/


Huh. Nobody expected glitches.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

LSUmiss said:


> Well probably no point & getting up then. Will just keep trying on safari. Thanks!


It kept glitching on me, showing we had no tickets so there for no parks were available. I refreshed until my ticket bubble was highlighted, then went in. If parks still not available, refresh until they are. Good luck


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

LSUmiss said:


> Well probably no point & getting up then. Will just keep trying on safari. Thanks!



I made all of mine on a private browsing window on my iPhone. Using a normal window kept giving me the “no availability” error for every day I tried.


----------



## coolbrook

Spridell said:


> Those having problems with AP and adding more dates IT NOW WORKS!!!
> 
> I was just able to make all my plans for all my trips which I was NOT able to do earlier today.
> 
> GO GO GO!!!


Thank you!!!! I got them for our Thanksgiving trip now!  Only problem I have left is that one DD doesn't have tickets for that trip yet. Hopefully I will be able to get her Park Passes after I get her a ticket.


----------



## yulilin3

OMG just got back home and everyone is still having issues? Wth? 
This will probably get buried in the thread soon but a couple of things from the resorts operations.  I was at BLT today you can pay with cash,  i know some were wondering, also if you don't have a phone you can order with a cm like normal,  they are just encouraging using the phone to not have ti throw away paper menus
@Farro stepped into the room and saw the coffee maker and immediately thought of you 
No masks were required to lounge by the pool
Outer rim and the Joffrey's coffee in the lobby weren't open but the bar at the wave and the food place by the pool were
The castle will take some getting used to,  at least for me


----------



## Pksmom03

Helvetica said:


> The American Pavilion has Muppets BBQ! The most fancy muppets food in all of the World Showcase.


----------



## dislee1164

coolbrook said:


> Thank you!!!! I got them for our Thanksgiving trip now!  Only problem I have left is that one DD doesn't have tickets for that trip yet. Hopefully I will be able to get her Park Passes after I get her a ticket.



Same here - DH and I have APs, so I booked our park reservations for our New Years trip, but the kids don’t have tickets yet. Fingers crossed there is park availability once we are able to add their tickets  I’m nervous about it since it’s typically peak crowds - no clue what it will be this year.


----------



## WickedMonarch75

JacknSally said:


> *Anything could happen! I would imagine they’ll open more later depending on demand and the supply chain, but no one knows right now. Even if they come out and say one thing tomorrow, it could change next week or next month or next season. *


I am really keeping my fingers crossed that more things come available, I know that it will take some time for them to figure things out but I am hoping they open up more options for people.


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> OMG just got back home and everyone is still having issues? Wth?
> This will probably get buried in the thread soon but a couple of things from the resorts operations.  I was at BLT today you can pay with cash,  i know some were wondering, also if you don't have a phone you can order with a cm like normal,  they are just encouraging using the phone to not have ti throw away paper menus
> @Farro stepped into the room and saw the coffee maker and immediately thought of you
> No masks were required to lounge by the pool
> Outer rim and the Joffrey's coffee in the lobby weren't open but the bar at the wave and the food place by the pool were
> *The castle will take some getting used to,  at least for me*



Oh no. 

I feel like you are a much more positive person than I am....and I haven't been crazy about the colors from afar. Hearing that...I can't see my opinion changing.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> OMG just got back home and everyone is still having issues? Wth?
> This will probably get buried in the thread soon but a couple of things from the resorts operations.  I was at BLT today you can pay with cash,  i know some were wondering, also if you don't have a phone you can order with a cm like normal,  they are just encouraging using the phone to not have ti throw away paper menus
> @Farro stepped into the room and saw the coffee maker and immediately thought of you
> No masks were required to lounge by the pool
> Outer rim and the Joffrey's coffee in the lobby weren't open but the bar at the wave and the food place by the pool were
> The castle will take some getting used to,  at least for me



Best news I've gotten all day!


----------



## Pksmom03

With all the closures in WS they might get desperate and try to bbq Miss Piggy.


----------



## tinkerhon

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm not entirely sure how I am going to survive a whole Epcot day without my viking coffee, but I guess I will try



Love the viking coffee !


----------



## tinkerhon

Pksmom03 said:


> With all the closures in WS they might get desperate and try to bbq Miss Piggy.



Pork tips and frog legs !!!


----------



## KM82

Ricker182 said:


> Columbia Harbour House is a bit of a surprise to me.



I was thinking about this too...because it's one of our traditional meals every trip.  Thinking about the QS locations that are open, they may be only opening those that they can have a separate designated entrance and exit.


----------



## Bellex917

I saw on DFB that Garden Grill WAS on the list of open restaurants. Character meal or no? I know for now we only know of Topolino's... but wondering since GG is on the list!


----------



## coolbrook

indylaw99 said:


> I was able to add one more AP day but now it is telling me none of the other days are available even though I have reservations.


Keep trying, back out and re-choose date until it works.  That's what I had to do for each day, but it eventually worked.


----------



## bpx2

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did anyone use Magical Express today? How was it?


  We did. The place was dead. Before we got on the bus they told us which seats to sit in. There were only 3 other people on our bus besides my family.

sorry...I have no idea why the photos are posting sideways/upside down


----------



## rteetz

I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.



Not crazy. I posted a screen grab in this thread. I deleted it from my phone already though.


----------



## Bellex917

rteetz said:


> I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.



Yes, it said if you don't modify 7 days before your trip (I THINK) then it'll be cancelled.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

bpx2 said:


> We did. The place was dead. Before we got on the bus they told us which seats to sit in. There were only 3 other people on our bus besides my family.
> 
> sorry...I have no idea why the photos are posting sideways/upside down



Did you take your own luggage? Wondering if they still deliver it to your room.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Not crazy. I posted a screen grab in this thread. I deleted it from my phone already though.





Bellex917 said:


> Yes, it said if you don't modify 7 days before your trip (I THINK) then it'll be cancelled.


I thought so but it doesn’t say that on the Disney site at all. I’m wondering now if it’s best to wait instead of actively pursuing a change.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I thought so but it doesn’t say that on the Disney site at all. I’m wondering now if it’s best to wait instead of actively pursuing a change.



ok here is the Tweet and I know someone posted a grab of the Disney wording.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274821761461137409


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> ok here is the Tweet and I know someone posted a grab of the Disney wording.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274821761461137409


Yep I remembered that which is why then I went to check after seeing confusion on FB. And now I can’t find it anywhere. I don’t know anymore lol


----------



## Ricker182

hereforthechurros said:


> Driving more traffic to the F&W booths possibly?


 
Possibly.   
I think it has more to do with social distancing and open air dining though.


----------



## Princess Merida

Hi... I’m not caught up so I’m sorry if this has been posted.  I’m here at BWV.  It’s very empty.  Seems so strange.  Cast members are very welcoming and seem happy to be back here.  We arrived at 3pm.  Rooms were ready and clean. All items I remember typically being in the kitchenette are there.  Coffee cups replaced with paper products.  Shower had the minis like they all used to, but I cannot remember if BWV ever installed the wall dispensers.  They aren’t in this room.  Magic band order wasn’t here but no big deal.  Front desk fixed that for the people who didn’t have one.  I was very worried before arriving about the pool being shared with BCV.  The Luna Park pool had a total of 14 people in it around 6pm and 9 of them were in my party.  The kids activities CMs were awesome as always. We visited the Pizza Window which had its full menu and was excellent.  Boardwalk Bakery was open and VERY LIMITED.  Sad to say no strawberry cupcake for me this week. The bakery, Abracadabar, and the Screen Door we’re both open until 9.  The bar said they would stay open til 11 if they had more business.  Disney masks are being sold at the screen door, but they only have large sizes.  They did have baby Yoda!  The Screendoor has an empty confectionary case.  They don’t know when they will be stocking it.  Took a few pictures I’m attempting to attach.  One is of the empty Boardwalk at 7pm.  The other two are the VERY LIMITED bakery case and the activities board that’s posted in the lobby.  Front desk said no activities sheets at this time.  Sorry if this is scattered or I misspelled anything.  we drove here from VA today and I am exhausted.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Yep I remembered that which is why then I went to check after seeing confusion on FB. And now I can’t find it anywhere. I don’t know anymore lol



It would be great if they reversed that decision, but their flip flopping is giving people whiplash.


----------



## Marissa227

rteetz said:


> I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.



I'm pretty sure it was in one of the e-mails.


----------



## Marissa227

Marissa227 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was in one of the e-mails.



Nope. Wait. I took a screen shot. I will post it from my phone.


----------



## Marissa227




----------



## rteetz

Marissa227 said:


> View attachment 503367


I found it now! Thanks!


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Yep I remembered that which is why then I went to check after seeing confusion on FB. And now I can’t find it anywhere. I don’t know anymore lol


At the very bottom of this page, under the pictures of the individual resorts it has Modifications, Cancellations and Refunds and still has the verbiage about it being cancelled 7 days prior to checkin.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## Marissa227

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
It's here alllll the way at the bottom under Modifications, Cancellations and Refunds


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> I thought so but it doesn’t say that on the Disney site at all. I’m wondering now if it’s best to wait instead of actively pursuing a change.


----------



## Minnie368

So I’ve tried throughout the day and still can’t get my park reservations.  This morning I couldn’t get past the waiting room screens. Around 12 I was finally able to get through but it showed no parks available. I kept refreshing and trying different browsers, incognito, etc. nothing worked. Finally I was able to make a reservation for Aug 9 for MK. Then tried to get my second day and back to no parks available. I tried everything I could over and over with the same result. I’ve tried off and on all day and no matter what I’m still getting nothing available. I even tried the making a dining reservation trick and can’t get past the first part without sorry for the paws and I’m back to the main dining page. My situation is a stay at pop Aug 9-17. All 4 in my family have 8-day tickets with the package (it was booked with dining recovery). Me and DH also have AP. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AmberMV

Minnie368 said:


> So I’ve tried throughout the day and still can’t get my park reservations.  This morning I couldn’t get past the waiting room screens. Around 12 I was finally able to get through but it showed no parks available. I kept refreshing and trying different browsers, incognito, etc. nothing worked. Finally I was able to make a reservation for Aug 9 for MK. Then tried to get my second day and back to no parks available. I tried everything I could over and over with the same result. I’ve tried off and on all day and no matter what I’m still getting nothing available. I even tried the making a dining reservation trick and can’t get past the first part without sorry for the paws and I’m back to the main dining page. My situation is a stay at pop Aug 9-17. All 4 in my family have 8-day tickets with the package (it was booked with dining recovery). Me and DH also have AP. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Sounds like you have the same problem I did.  I had the same issues as you and only got 1 park day booked before never ending crashes, but I had Olaf all day.  Your issue is likely the fact that you have APs AND 8 ticket package, and like @rteetz posted earlier a blog page reported that Disney "prioritizes" certain tickets and therefore your APs and package tickets are in conflict and the system is likely reading your APs and not your ticket package.  Since APs cannot book yet the system doesn't recognize you should be able to book your package.  You will need to call Disney tomorrow to straighten it out.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275256705647964160


----------



## AmberMV

By the way, it was one HECK of a CRAZY DAY, eh???  I just processed what happened today and my brain is finally caught up.  Thank you those who are at the resorts now and giving updates!  It's so weird and awesome to see people back at Disney again, but to empty resorts! 

I had a crazy thought sweep over me after the massive panic and trainwreck that was today, and that was...now that the dining venues for parks AND resorts are announced, the attractions have been announced, the park reservation system has rolled out...what do we think the chances are that Disney springs a fast one on us and announces ADR's for booking for the first 60 days???


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> what do we think the chances are that Disney springs a fast one on us and announces ADR's for booking for the first 60 days???



Please no I need a recovery period from this


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> By the way, it was one HECK of a CRAZY DAY, eh???  I just processed what happened today and my brain is finally caught up.  Thank you those who are at the resorts now and giving updates!  It's so weird and awesome to see people back at Disney again, but to empty resorts!
> 
> I had a crazy thought sweep over me after the massive panic and trainwreck that was today, and that was...now that the dining venues for parks AND resorts are announced, the attractions have been announced, the park reservation system has rolled out...what do we think the chances are that Disney springs a fast one on us and announces ADR's for booking for the first 60 days???



Crazy indeed. I need to take a break for a bit lol


----------



## pclvnmcky88

AmberMV said:


> Sounds like you have the same problem I did.  I had the same issues as you and only got 1 park day booked before never ending crashes, but I had Olaf all day.  Your issue is likely the fact that you have APs AND 8 ticket package, and like @rteetz posted earlier a blog page reported that Disney "prioritizes" certain tickets and therefore your APs and package tickets are in conflict and the system is likely reading your APs and not your ticket package.  Since APs cannot book yet the system doesn't recognize you should be able to book your package.  You will need to call Disney tomorrow to straighten it out.



The AP issue was taken care of. I couldn't book more than 3 days this morning and just was able to book all of my days


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Please no I need a recovery period from this





SaintsManiac said:


> Crazy indeed. I need to take a break for a bit lol


I couldn’t possibly keep up today. Too much work! I gather the rebooking piece never really went as planned?


----------



## Mit88

Hopefully in able to book the remainder of my trip(s) tomorrow. At least I doubt the waiting room queue will be cleared tomorrow


----------



## AmberMV

pclvnmcky88 said:


> The AP issue was taken care of. I couldn't book more than 3 days this morning and just was able to book all of my days


You have APs AND dated tickets?


----------



## Rxdr2013

AP here finally was able to get all 14 days between my 3 trips this morning it was only 6 days I could get. I kept having to use different browsers as it was giving me the unavailable greyed out.


----------



## Makmak

So....I may win the prize....I’m still on hold. Don’t they close at 11PM? do you think I’ll be on hold all night? Hahaha


----------



## bpx2

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did you take your own luggage? Wondering if they still deliver it to your room.



We brought our own luggage. Not 100% sure if they are delivering. They were unable to send us the luggage tags in the mail, so we decided to just grab our bags.


----------



## rteetz

Every single Disney park has an opening date now!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## stayathomehero

rteetz said:


> Every single Disney park has an opening date now!



Once this thread is eventually no longer needed, @rteetz deserves a month vacation from DisBoards.


----------



## Marthasor

rteetz said:


> I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.



It's still on the WDW website:  If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> I couldn’t possibly keep up today. Too much work! I gather the rebooking piece never really went as planned?


I read reports of people on the phone for over 7 hours who finally got through to be told that the system was down and to call back tomorrow. It took some people over 200 calls to even get in the queue because the circuits were jammed to even call in.

Also cost vs. no cost moves were inconsistent based on if you got a CM that knew what was up/asked the correct questions to get transferred to the guest services team. It looks like it got better as the day went on... but still, big oops. The resort change thread is an interesting read.

Also the park reservation system was a hot mess but I'm sure you knew that


----------



## Marthasor

It seems the language stating private dining and in-room dining not being available has been taken off the website.  It now says under resort amenities that deliveries would only be made to occupied rooms - is it possible they will offer room service?  I wish they would do some type of mobile order room service and they could just drop the food off outside your room door.


----------



## rteetz

stayathomehero said:


> Once this thread is eventually no longer needed, @rteetz deserves a month vacation from DisBoards.


Vacation? What’s that?


----------



## rteetz

Stacy lives!


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> I’m not crazy am I? There was something about Disney canceling trips of guests didn’t modify right? I saw Carlye’s tweet on it but I can’t find it anywhere anymore on any sites.


Not crazy, I saw that too.


----------



## rteetz

Clockwork said:


> Not crazy, I saw that too.


I figured it out. It’s still there I just couldn’t find it.


----------



## HorizonOne

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I feel like you are a much more positive person than I am....and I haven't been crazy about the colors from afar. Hearing that...I can't see my opinion changing.



The colors of the castle are the same Disneyland castle was painted during its 50th.  You will get use to it


----------



## Poohlie

Rxdr2013 said:


> AP here finally was able to get all 14 days between my 3 trips this morning it was only 6 days I could get. I kept having to use different browsers as it was giving me the unavailable greyed out.


What browser worked?  I didn't have greyed out days, only limited to 3 (AP), now I have all greyed out days and refreshing/incognito/logging in & out not working. So tired of this.


----------



## AmberMV

Poohlie said:


> What browser worked?  I didn't have greyed out days, only limited to 3 (AP), now I have all greyed out days and refreshing/incognito/logging in & out not working. So tired of this.


Do you have a WDW Resort reservation?  Only people with resort AND ticket/AP can book parks right now


----------



## Poohlie

AmberMV said:


> Do you have a WDW Resort reservation?  Only people with resort AND ticket/AP can book parks right now


Yes - 
I posted this at 12pm today and haven't made much progress since then:

After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


----------



## AmberMV

Poohlie said:


> Yes -
> I posted this at 12pm today and haven't made much progress since then:
> 
> After 2 hours on hold with MDE technical support, I was told that the override to make park reservations by phone is no longer working. I have 11/20 and 4/21 DVC reservations and an AP (expires 12/20 and a renewal certificate that expires 12/21) but could only book three of the 5 days of my 11/20 trip. I used Chrome in incognito mode and my resort stays & APs are listed properly in MDE. I was told that they are well aware of the DVC/AP issue and are currently working on it, and maybe that's why the phone override no longer works. It might be fixed by later today.


Try now? I hear this particular glitch was resolved.


----------



## Poohlie

AmberMV said:


> Try now? I hear this particular glitch was resolved.


I heard that too so have been trying for the last 2 hours using chrome incognito, refreshing, switching dates logging in, clearing cookies, etc.


----------



## andyman8

Marthasor said:


> It's still on the WDW website:  If no action is taken for impacted stays, Disney will automatically cancel your reservation within 7 days of the original check-in date and process any refund due to the original form of payment.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


Yeah, it’s a the bottom of the page. Seems like important information to burry at the end.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275277517859852288


----------



## rteetz

Reminder that we have the news only thread. If you see anything missing please let me know so I can update it. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/


----------



## LSUmiss

Poohlie said:


> I heard that too so have been trying for the last 2 hours using chrome incognito, refreshing, switching dates logging in, clearing cookies, etc.


Me too.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I got the latest version of Microsoft Edge that looks like Chrome and it worked much better than Chrome. It's built off the same platform as Chrome, but seems to be much faster.  Chrome gave me all kinds of issues.  I was able to book everything with Edge.


----------



## Skippyboo

I don’t think they open ADRs up until everyone’s Park Pass window has opened up since you need the Park pass first.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Ugh, I have an AP problem.  I've tried different browsers and all I can book is 6 days.  I have two separate trips one in Sept the other in November.  The Sept trip I have the 35% discount with the 4 day ticket.  The Nov trip is a room only.  Yesterday I could book only 4 park days.  Today I can book only 6 days.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Minnie368 said:


> So I’ve tried throughout the day and still can’t get my park reservations.  This morning I couldn’t get past the waiting room screens. Around 12 I was finally able to get through but it showed no parks available. I kept refreshing and trying different browsers, incognito, etc. nothing worked. Finally I was able to make a reservation for Aug 9 for MK. Then tried to get my second day and back to no parks available. I tried everything I could over and over with the same result. I’ve tried off and on all day and no matter what I’m still getting nothing available. I even tried the making a dining reservation trick and can’t get past the first part without sorry for the paws and I’m back to the main dining page. My situation is a stay at pop Aug 9-17. All 4 in my family have 8-day tickets with the package (it was booked with dining recovery). Me and DH also have AP. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



I’m sure you’ve already tried this, but did you try making park reservations for the 2 APs in your party, then going back and doing them for the tickets holders? My travel party consists of 3 AP holders and one 7 day ticket holder. I did the ticket holder’s reservations first since we were having the AP issue, then went back and did the APs once they got it fixed last night.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> They are there to do their job. I don't think their schedule would allow for much partying...


How many hours a day will they be "working" I wonder? And when they are not surely no one thinks they will all just go back to their own rooms like good little boys for months on end?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Was there a list of in park stores open/closed or did I imagine that?


----------



## Eric Smith

WonderlandisReality said:


> Was there a list of in park stores open/closed or did I imagine that?


I believe it was on the same list as the open attractions.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/


----------



## JBeaty0507

So if I have 3 different resort reservations over the next 6 months as a Platinum Plus AP that cover 15 days, should i be able to book 15 days, or is 14 days the limit?  I was pretty thankful to get 14 days out of the system yesterday, but I didn't know if the resort should make it to where I can get all of my days or not.


----------



## Eric Smith

JBeaty0507 said:


> So if I have 3 different resort reservations over the next 6 months as a Platinum Plus AP that cover 15 days, should i be able to book 15 days, or is 14 days the limit?  I was pretty thankful to get 14 days out of the system yesterday, but I didn't know if the resort should make it to where I can get all of my days or not.


You should be able to book all the days.  I have 26 days split over three trips and I was finally able to book all of them last night.  I have a platinum AP voucher on my account.


----------



## anthony2k7

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> How does rainforest cafe survive literally everything? I swear that place has like 17 lives...


Because it's the best!

Still closed at DS though I believe?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> No sit downs in France!!!


Are they overdue a refurb? I wonder if they are thinking now that Remys is nearly ready they will do some other work on France as well to give it all a refresh.


----------



## anthony2k7

MMSM said:


> Will it still be two table credits?


Kinda irrelevant if DDP is gone forever. Although perhaps if dining plan comes back BOG will be the first 3 table credit?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275233758527000581


Is this a new daily thing? Guess which 2 attractions get dropped tomorrow bingo!


----------



## anthony2k7

Jiminy76 said:


> Not a fan of the overpriced small portions that the F&W booths typically provide. In many cases they are charging very close to the price of a QS meal for a portion half the size.


Twice the price, and takes less CMs to run them as well. No wonder they plan on running them most of the rest of the year. I wonder if that means the restaurants will stay shut for most of the year?


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275277517859852288



This is what I thought they were going to do for guests.  (Maybe still might in the future)

Use the MDE to show if people have passed medical clearance.  Similar to what Universal is doing with the wristbands.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Best news I've gotten all day!


Presumably you're not talking about the castle colours?


----------



## Jroceagles

mmackeymouse said:


> I do see a lot of restaurants ARE opening, and that's great. But, it seems like the ones that aren't opening are my gut punch scenarios.
> 
> Gaston's Tavern? Gut punch. Plaza Ice Cream Parlour? Maaaaajor gut punch.
> 
> Eight spoon cafe....bummer. Tusker House? Gut punch. I really thought they could re-purpose it.
> 
> The entire France pavilion? Huge gut punch. Huge. How they could basically decimate it seems crazy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Sommerfest and Yorkshire Fish Shop kind of confuse me, because with the exterior queues, I feel like it would be a great social distancing opportunity.


I live on those fish and chips... and a nice cold beer


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275277517859852288


Oh that is surely coming for all guests isnt it?! If you fail a temp check your band will be blocked from parks / restaurants etc


----------



## SierraT

HorizonOne said:


> The colors of the castle are the same Disneyland castle was painted during its 50th.  You will get use to it



I really like the new color, but I also like my photos of the Birthday Cake castle too.     I guess that’s not very popular.


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> Stacy lives!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275269061551763458



So it's "No Mask Stacy"'s fault for Florida's cases right?  That superspreader gave it to Gaston where he had to shut the tavern down, put Beast in quarantine...


----------



## Carol Jackson

Seems like the AP glitch is fixed. Stuck at 5 days of Park Reservations yesterday. Cried myself to sleep. This morning able to fully book both of my Resort stays. I will cry July 20 when I finally get to see the Mouse.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Eric Smith said:


> You should be able to book all the days.  I have 26 days split over three trips and I was finally able to book all of them last night.  I have a platinum AP voucher on my account.


Yeah, this is not working for all of us.  I have a DVC Platinum voucher and am still blocked out after 7 days, despite resort stays (one DVC points, one cash direct with Disney).

I’ve tried on Safari and Edge.  Guess I’ve got a long day of being on hold with Disney today so they can fix this error manually.


----------



## marinejjh

BrianR said:


> So it's "No Mask Stacy"'s fault for Florida's cases right?  That superspreader gave it to Gaston where he had to shut the tavern down, put Beast in quarantine...


So it looks like Disney already is doing a terrible job enforcing masks.


----------



## dreamit

yulilin3 said:


> OMG just got back home and everyone is still having issues? Wth?
> This will probably get buried in the thread soon but a couple of things from the resorts operations.  I was at BLT today you can pay with cash,  i know some were wondering, also if you don't have a phone you can order with a cm like normal,  they are just encouraging using the phone to not have ti throw away paper menus
> @Farro stepped into the room and saw the coffee maker and immediately thought of you
> No masks were required to lounge by the pool
> Outer rim and the Joffrey's coffee in the lobby weren't open but the bar at the wave and the food place by the pool were
> The castle will take some getting used to,  at least for me


Thank you! I’m still unsure if I should count on a coffee maker in a non-DVC booking, but I’m holding out hope now. I’m so excited to hear that masks aren’t needed when lounging by the pool! I’m all for masks, but the idea of wearing by the pool took away some of my happiness about returning to the resorts.


----------



## hertamaniac

Not sure if this CM based petition will have any impact.  I think there are also some CM's that are more than ready to return.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/disney-world-workers-petition-to-delay-reopening-of-parks


----------



## shelbell77

Carol Jackson said:


> Seems like the AP glitch is fixed. Stuck at 5 days of Park Reservations yesterday. Cried myself to sleep. This morning able to fully book both of my Resort stays. I will cry July 20 when I finally get to see the Mouse.



Agreed! Now my problem is my extended AP that shows expiring end of Oct BEFORE the extra month we're supposed to be getting - and my November trip! So I got everything I needed for Sept, and got mom booked for November, but I seem to be in lala land on November now. Sigh.


----------



## pixieprincess925

A2DisneyMom said:


> Yeah, this is not working for all of us.  I have a DVC Platinum voucher and am still blocked out after 7 days, despite resort stays (one DVC points, one cash direct with Disney).
> 
> I’ve tried on Safari and Edge.  Guess I’ve got a long day of being on hold with Disney today so they can fix this error manually.



I'm in the same boat. I have 3 stays booked though. Managed to get park days for 2 of the stays. The third stay is showing up as unavailable. I've got AP and non-expiring tickets sitting on MDE though. Did I hear someone say that could be a problem?


----------



## Marionnette

After ruminating over this line which I posted yesterday, I thought that it was vaguely familiar to the language used for FP+ when the language was changed a few years ago. The change was implemented to prevent guests from making FPs with “Grandma’s” ticket, not using that ticket for park entry, and then using Granny’s 3 additional FPs once inside the park by using the now-defunct “Change Person” function. Perhaps the entire paragraph was lazily plagiarized with “Park Pass” being substituted for “Fastpass”, but I can’t find the terms and conditions that were put in place when the CPFP loophole was closed.

Anyway, I tried a little experiment last night by assigning tickets that I had from a placeholder in MDE to myself and then assigning the ticket I used for the Park Pass to my placeholder. 

Nothing happened to my Park Passes. Not then. Not this morning. The Park Passes are still in MDE under my name. Not transferred with the ticket to my placeholder, and not cancelled. Which leads me to conclude that the Park Passes, like FP+, are in no way attached to the ticket media used to make the reservation, but rather, it is attached to the guest in MDE and any valid tickets in that guest’s name.


----------



## CastAStone

Marionnette said:


> Perhaps the entire paragraph was lazily plagiarized with “Park Pass” being substituted for “Fastpass”, but I can’t find the terms and conditions that were put in place when the CPFP loophole was closed.


The whole system is sitting on the fastpass platform (that's why your reservations are labeled FastPasses in MDE), so that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## disneyfan150

Disney Bobby said:


> I got the latest version of Microsoft Edge that looks like Chrome and it worked much better than Chrome. It's built off the same platform as Chrome, but seems to be much faster.  Chrome gave me all kinds of issues.  I was able to book everything with Edge.


Same! DD gave me "the face" when I told her that Edge was what allowed us to make park reservations. I don't know what is wrong with Edge, but it made me very happy.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275411940752478208


----------



## DisneyEater

Not sure if I missed it somewhere, but in addition to the HS days that are full, looks like 7/14 is full for AK

Edit: Literally right above my post


----------



## Llama mama

I am too scared to call to have my Park Hoppers reduced to regular tickets after spending 4 1/2 hours on the phone with reservations.  
I don’t want to lose my park reservations.
Any suggestions? Will they correct themselves at first use?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275412410187288578

Look at the bottom post!


----------



## stephk1981

Are the website support/ MDE cast members on the phone lines still answering calls? I tried every 10 minutes all day yesterday and always got a ' all circuits are busy' . I am trying to figure out why it won't let me make park reservations for the trip after my DD is 3. She has an AP pass linked to her account, she will turn 3 the second part of that stay ( split stay.) It let me make reservations for the rest in our party, but continues to make me remove her saying those under 3 don't need reservations. I'm petrified we will show up to the park and she won't be admitted.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275412410187288578
> 
> Look at the bottom post!



So those dates only booked up for resort guests?

 I thought the 3 sets of calendars were to let people know when the reservations would be available for them to book, not a completely different bucket of spots.


----------



## disneyfan150

stephk1981 said:


> Are the website support/ MDE cast members on the phone lines still answering calls? I tried every 10 minutes all day yesterday


If I understand your post correctly, you wait ten minutes between calls.  Don't wait b/c you may never get through that way. You have to call, hang up, call, hang up, call, hang up . . . .  You have to repeat this over and over. Hopefully, you will get lucky after 25 - 50 tries.


----------



## Jiminy76

Instead of the system telling me I have exceeded my amount of reservations it is now just stating no parks are available for the dates I am picking and all the parks are grayed out. Tried Chrome. Safari. Edge and Firefox. Have refreshed the reservation screen about 100 times and continues to stayed grayed out. I am about 75 call attempts in to Disney and getting either nothing or a message stating all lines are busy. Looks like another all day event to get my last 3 days of park reservations.  Other than that the new reservation system works great!!


----------



## SoShiny

At Riviera. There are more "fake" people here for commercial shoot than real guests. Skyliner was testing when we arrived at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> So those dates only booked up for resort guests?
> 
> I thought the 3 sets of calendars were to let people know when the reservations would be available for them to book, not a completely different bucket of spots.


I guess we'll see! That's what I had assumed as well.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I absolutely have to laugh at the recorded message I got when I called in this morning. The usual thank you for calling blah, but then this:

"Where *in 2020* we're making it *easier than ever* to celebrate life's special moments!"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

disneyfan150 said:


> If I understand your post correctly, you wait ten minutes between calls.  Don't wait b/c you may never get through that way. You have to call, hang up, call, hang up, call, hang up . . . .  You have to repeat this over and over. Hopefully, you will get lucky after 25 - 50 tries.


Yep, this. Think of it as phone refreshing. You can get through this morning though, just prepare to wait on hold for a bit.


----------



## dislee1164

I think last night someone asked for an update on resort moves - 

I am July 11-15 - was CBR
This morning my TA called Disney and we were moved to Riviera - no additional cost


----------



## FinallyFL

stephk1981 said:


> Are the website support/ MDE cast members on the phone lines still answering calls? I tried every 10 minutes all day yesterday and always got a ' all circuits are busy' . I am trying to figure out why it won't let me make park reservations for the trip after my DD is 3. She has an AP pass linked to her account, she will turn 3 the second part of that stay ( split stay.) It let me make reservations for the rest in our party, but continues to make me remove her saying those under 3 don't need reservations. I'm petrified we will show up to the park and she won't be admitted.


She may not need a ticket. The rule pre-Covid was that once a visit was begun that was the age used for the entire trip. So since she is 2 the first day she is considered to be 2 for the entire trip for park entries and restaurants. Likewise a 9 year old would continue to be able to use a child's ticket if he/she turned 10 during the trip.


----------



## jb405

disneyfan150 said:


> If I understand your post correctly, you wait ten minutes between calls.  Don't wait b/c you may never get through that way. You have to call, hang up, call, hang up, call, hang up . . . .  You have to repeat this over and over. Hopefully, you will get lucky after 25 - 50 tries.


I’m on try 40.... sigh.


----------



## dreamit

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275411940752478208


Does anyone have thoughts about the first week of availability with HS already unavailable on some days? Do you think it’s simply demand or do you think capacity the first week is already set to be more limited than subsequent weeks?


----------



## Mal6586

Farro said:


> So those dates only booked up for resort guests?
> 
> I thought the 3 sets of calendars were to let people know when the reservations would be available for them to book, not a completely different bucket of spots.


Unless she's got some inside information, I don't think that's gonna be what happens. But who knows?


----------



## Minnie368

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I’m sure you’ve already tried this, but did you try making park reservations for the 2 APs in your party, then going back and doing them for the tickets holders? My travel party consists of 3 AP holders and one 7 day ticket holder. I did the ticket holder’s reservations first since we were having the AP issue, then went back and did the APs once they got it fixed last night.


Ok so I tried that with making the 8-day ticket holders first (previously I was trying to do the APs first) and I was able to make reservations for them for all 8 days.  Then I tried to do mine and DH- we have APs and 8 day tickets in MDE- and it won't let me book anything for either of us.  I'm seeing comments about an issue with people who have both APs and regular tickets.  Is there a solution for this yet or do I need to call?


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> Kinda irrelevant if DDP is gone forever. Although perhaps if dining plan comes back BOG will be the first 3 table credit?


DDP is going to come back.  It's an enormous money maker.


----------



## FinallyFL

Minnie368 said:


> Ok so I tried that with making the 8-day ticket holders first (previously I was trying to do the APs first) and I was able to make reservations for them for all 8 days.  Then I tried to do mine and DH- we have APs and 8 day tickets in MDE- and it won't let me book anything for either of us.  I'm seeing comments about an issue with people who have both APs and regular tickets.  Is there a solution for this yet or do I need to call?


The solution I read was to assign the tickets you don't  want to use now to a dummy user before making your park reservations: https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-park-pass-system-glitch/


----------



## Eric Smith

Llama mama said:


> I am too scared to call to have my Park Hoppers reduced to regular tickets after spending 4 1/2 hours on the phone with reservations.
> I don’t want to lose my park reservations.
> Any suggestions? Will they correct themselves at first use?


If you're not going right at opening, I would just wait and call later after all of this park pass and resort movement craziness is over.


----------



## CJK

Potentially dumb question here.... We have AP's and 9 day non-expiry tickets (they were originally 10 day tickets, with 9 days remaining). We just finished making our park reservations for 2 trips. How do you know which tickets 'were used' to make the reservations? We only want our AP's to cover both trips....


----------



## twinmom13

twinmom13 said:


> Ymmv, but in mine, I went to My Plans and went down to my resort reservation, and there was a Change Reservation button next to it. On the next screen, details were listed for each element, with links to change each. The Change Tickets link didn’t do anything, but Change Resort took me to a page where I could select a different resort (or in my case, the same resort). A pop up window warned me that a change to the package was required, probably because of my hoppers, and the next page let me choose 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5 day tickets (for a 4 night stay). And that’s it! I confirmed the change and got a confirmation email.





ryanpatricksmom said:


> I had a modify button for awhile today too, although I could never get it to work. That option looks like it went *poof* a little bit ago. They've also taken out the option to modify dining as of the last hour. Must be working on some stuff.





twinmom13 said:


> I just checked again and it looks like mine is gone too. I guess I just got lucky!



And now it is back.  If all you are wanting to do is change from hoppers to regular tickets, or even if you are wanting to add/remove a day or change resorts, you might check to see if the Change Reservation button is there for you, and then try again later if it is not.  It is certainly a lot easier than calling.


----------



## Eric Smith

dreamit said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about the first week of availability with HS already unavailable on some days? Do you think it’s simply demand or do you think capacity the first week is already set to be more limited than subsequent weeks?


I don't think that they have started increasing capacity in later weeks at this point.  They could always increase space in the parks later on if the situation allows for it and APs will probably fill those slots.  I think HS is booked up because most people probably haven't had a chance to ride ROTR or MMRR yet and HS probably has the lowest capacity of any of the parks.


----------



## OKWFan88

Can someone clarify this - is the Polynesian open for DVC right now and the non-DVC portion is closed? So DVC members can book for a stay in July?


----------



## Minnie368

FinallyFL said:


> The solution I read was to assign the tickets you don't  want to use now to a dummy user before making your park reservations: https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-park-pass-system-glitch/


Thanks for the thought.  Unfortunately I can't reassign these tickets because they were part of a package.  We had the dining recovery offer that required tickets so I had to purchase them to get the offer.


----------



## princesscinderella

OKWFan88 said:


> Can someone clarify this - is the Polynesian open for DVC right now and the non-DVC portion is closed? So DVC members can book for a stay in July?



DVC is open as of yesterday and you can book at all properties with the exception of Aulani.


----------



## Jiminy76

OKWFan88 said:


> Can someone clarify this - is the Polynesian open for DVC right now and the non-DVC portion is closed? So DVC members can book for a stay in July?


You are correct Poly is only available for DVC in July and DVC reservations can be made for members at the moment.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> Yep I remembered that which is why then I went to check after seeing confusion on FB. And now I can’t find it anywhere. I don’t know anymore lol


I seem to remember it came from one of their email sent to people when they were staying closed during April/May. I deleted it, but I remember trying to decide between waiting for them to cancel our trip or rebooking with free dining.


----------



## digiMom

*June 24 *— Who’s calling? What's your current room/ticket situation? What number are you calling? When are you calling? How are you wording your request? Other thoughts?

I'm going to give it a shot. I'm going to say I have an existing reservation in January 2021 and would like to add tickets. (I'm not mentioning it's on DVC points upfront.) My thought is to call 7am est at 407-939-5277 (for assistance with your Disney World visit...), although there's also these numbers: 407-939-7679 (New Tickets and Special Events) and 407-939-1936 (Disney Resort Hotel Reservations). I'm preparing myself in case they say I can't buy tickets until June 28, though. (I was given the 28th via a chat yesterday).

Also, any word on what the 2021 tickets will cost? I haven't seen any info on that anywhere...


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> How many hours a day will they be "working" I wonder? And when they are not surely no one thinks they will all just go back to their own rooms like good little boys for months on end?


There was a daily schedule posted and their days are booked from like 8 am to 11 pm. Also the regular season portion is only a few weeks long then teams are eliminated. The whole thing will be over in early October. Majority of teams will be gone before then.


----------



## BrianR

digiMom said:


> *June 24 *— Who’s calling? What's your current room/ticket situation? What number are you calling? When are you calling? How are you wording your request? Other thoughts?
> 
> I'm going to give it a shot. I'm going to say I have an existing reservation in January 2021 and would like to add tickets. (I'm not mentioning it's on DVC points upfront.) My thought is to call 7am est at 407-939-5277 (for assistance with your Disney World visit...), although there's also these numbers: 407-939-7679 (New Tickets and Special Events) and 407-939-1936 (Disney Resort Hotel Reservations). I'm preparing myself in case they say I can't buy tickets until June 28, though. (I was given the 28th via a chat yesterday).
> 
> Also, any word on what the 2021 tickets will cost? I haven't seen any info on that anywhere...


Then what in the world is 407-934-7639 for?  The front desk at a resort?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I had three separate very short resort stays booked when I got my park reservations yesterday (Kidani and 2 at the Dolphin) and I got three park days reserved of my 4-day Fl resident ticket. Then I decided to add one more night at the Dolphin in January to book the final day of my parks ticket. I got the reservation and later that day I was able to link it to MDE. It shows in my plans. However, I can't book a park day with it. It says there is no availability, but availability is showing when I click on the Disney Resort Guests tab. Is there a limit to how many separate trips we can book? I have three separate (although very short) trips booked now; maybe I'm not allowed to book a fourth. 

Also, is there a better place to ask questions about all of this? Everyone seems to be doing that here but it seems off-topic. I can move this if there's a better place.


----------



## Dentam

I was thinking about trying to call today to see if there is any way to get park tickets for a Sept 2020 DVC rental reservation.  We've kind of been left out of the equation here even though we have reservations that are already paid in full.  My dad would like to go so I'm trying to make it happen for him!


----------



## Moliphino

Llama mama said:


> I am too scared to call to have my Park Hoppers reduced to regular tickets after spending 4 1/2 hours on the phone with reservations.
> I don’t want to lose my park reservations.
> Any suggestions? Will they correct themselves at first use?



I'm in a similar boat. I also don't want to call and have mine reduced only for them to reinstate park hopping before my trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I absolutely have to laugh at the recorded message I got when I called in this morning. The usual thank you for calling blah, but then this:
> 
> "Where *in 2020* we're making it *easier than ever* to celebrate life's special moments!"



can you imagine how complex the systems/methodology they passed on must have been if what we have now is viewed as the "easiest" way?


----------



## MaC410

dreamit said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about the first week of availability with HS already unavailable on some days? Do you think it’s simply demand or do you think capacity the first week is already set to be more limited than subsequent weeks?



HS is probably simply the park in most demand right now. It has a bunch of brand new attractions.


----------



## rteetz

dreamit said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about the first week of availability with HS already unavailable on some days? Do you think it’s simply demand or do you think capacity the first week is already set to be more limited than subsequent weeks?


DHS is surely the most popular park currently. Capacity is also very limited right now. I think right now disney has a set number and they could increase it as time goes on but won’t necessarily have it set that way in the calendar.


----------



## MrsBooch

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275412410187288578
> 
> Look at the bottom post!



What is it??? I am blocked on my computer and I can't access my phone due to an update. and I cant wait due to being impatient.


----------



## Mit88

dreamit said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about the first week of availability with HS already unavailable on some days? Do you think it’s simply demand or do you think capacity the first week is already set to be more limited than subsequent weeks?



Demand because of the 2 newest rides. I don’t know for sure, but I’d guess Disney is keeping the same capacity at each park from July 11th to September 26th, 2021 because they don’t know for sure when they’ll be able to raise capacity at each park. Once they know, they’ll likely adjust the reservation slots and add more, as needed.

For example. Let’s say DHS is at 20% capacity the first week open. Thats about 15,000 guests, give or take. They probably have that many of reservation slots available through the duration of the reservation period into 2021. Now if on August 1st the decide they can raise their capacity by 5% starting on say, August 7th, they could adjust it on the reservation system and allow 5,000 people to make reservations from August 7th - September 26th, 2021. And that pattern would adjust every time they made an increase in capacity, letting more people make reservations. 

If they were to set dates beyond the opening with an adjusted increased capacity based on what they think/hope they’ll be able to do, and then find out they’re not ready to increase the capacity, they could potentially have an issue on their hands where they let too many people reserve a park and then would have to cancel those people’s reservation. And that would not go over well. 

So I think it’ll be a rolling adjustment of reservation spots as we get further from the opening date


----------



## SoShiny

Riviera splash pad is on!

Edit - they just rolled all the filming equipment in there, so it may just be for advertising purposes.

Edit to edit - it's really on. Filming is over. Kids are frolicking. All is well.


----------



## digiMom

BrianR said:


> Then what in the world is 407-934-7639 for?  The front desk at a resort?



Not sure, but I'm open to any numbers to try tomorrow.  I did a quick online search, and it looks like that number is to update or modify a hotel or package reservation.


----------



## babydoll65

I was on the phone right at 7. Got through and stated my estimated wait time was 10 minutes After being on hold for 40 minutes, the call was dropped Took another 40 minutes just to get back on, estimated wait time 2 1/2 hours As of now I'm 1 1/2 hours into the call just to get my resort changed. I AM NOT GIVING UP!!!!


----------



## Farro

digiMom said:


> *June 24 *— Who’s calling? What's your current room/ticket situation? What number are you calling? When are you calling? How are you wording your request? Other thoughts?
> 
> I'm going to give it a shot. I'm going to say I have an existing reservation in January 2021 and would like to add tickets. (I'm not mentioning it's on DVC points upfront.) My thought is to call 7am est at 407-939-5277 (for assistance with your Disney World visit...), although there's also these numbers: 407-939-7679 (New Tickets and Special Events) and 407-939-1936 (Disney Resort Hotel Reservations). I'm preparing myself in case they say I can't buy tickets until June 28, though. (I was given the 28th via a chat yesterday).
> 
> Also, any word on what the 2021 tickets will cost? I haven't seen any info on that anywhere...



All you can do tomorrow is upgrade existing 2021 room only reservations to packages.

You can't purchase tickets or book a new 2021 reservation until 6/28.

I'm calling to see if I upgrade to package, how much will my room-rate change...


----------



## digiMom

Dentam said:


> I was thinking about trying to call today to see if there is any way to get park tickets for a DVC rental reservation. We've kind of been left out of the equation here even though we have reservations that are already paid in full. My dad would like to go so I'm trying to make it happen for him!


Please let us know if you're successful


----------



## CaLuCa

What's happening with Park hoppers attached to tickets (like military and florida resident) and not easily separated...money refunded?  With these tickets, you are allowed to use the 4/5/6 days over the course of 10 months (for military) or 4-6 months (Florida resident).  I bought military tickets (swapped APs for DCL Med and DLP...refocusing) before the shut down and used 2 days out of our six.  We adore PH and will really miss it.  I'm hopeful it will come back, but in the mean time, is there any sort of compensation (like a day added for the loss of PH) happening?  Same goes for the plus option, too (although we didn't buy that one).


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> DDP is going to come back.  It's an enormous money maker.


I hope not. But for sure it will.


----------



## cm8

CaLuCa said:


> What's happening with Park hoppers attached to tickets (like military and florida resident) and not easily separated...money refunded?  With these tickets, you are allowed to use the 4/5/6 days over the course of 10 months (for military) or 4-6 months (Florida resident).  I bought military tickets (swapped APs for DCL Med and DLP...refocusing) before the shut down and used 2 days out of our six.  We adore PH and will really miss it.  I'm hopeful it will come back, but in the mean time, is there any sort of compensation (like a day added for the loss of PH) happening?  Same goes for the plus option, too (although we didn't buy that one).


Disney has not said how they plan to compensate for this.  I agree that we need to refunded for those options.


----------



## Dentam

digiMom said:


> Please let us know if you're successful



I will!  It is a 2020 rental, so it seems like they haven't really even thought about that scenario.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MrsBooch said:


> What is it??? I am blocked on my computer and I can't access my phone due to an update. and I cant wait due to being impatient.


It says that each park pass tier has its own block of reservations; resort, AP, and daily Tix.


----------



## Doingitagain

Dentam said:


> I will!  It is a 2020 rental, so it seems like they haven't really even thought about that scenario.


Disney may consider it to fall under the DVC category, even though it is a rental.  The difficulty is that renters cannot contact DVC MS.


----------



## twinmom13

Farro said:


> You can't purchase tickets or book a new 2021 reservation until 6/28.


I thought that changed to the 24th.  Am I making that up?  I might be, all these dates are getting confusing.


----------



## Dentam

Doingitagain said:


> Disney may consider it to fall under the DVC category, even though it is a rental.  The difficulty is that renters cannot contact DVC MS.



Yeah, it's a real pickle - had good luck in the past renting, but now I feel like I'm screwed.  lol


----------



## MIndy S

CaLuCa said:


> What's happening with Park hoppers attached to tickets (like military and florida resident) and not easily separated...money refunded?  With these tickets, you are allowed to use the 4/5/6 days over the course of 10 months (for military) or 4-6 months (Florida resident).  I bought military tickets (swapped APs for DCL Med and DLP...refocusing) before the shut down and used 2 days out of our six.  We adore PH and will really miss it.  I'm hopeful it will come back, but in the mean time, is there any sort of compensation (like a day added for the loss of PH) happening?  Same goes for the plus option, too (although we didn't buy that one).



Disney hasn't told us, but someone in another forum posted that they had 4 day military salute hoppers and were able to book 5 days of park reservations. That could be an indication maybe? Or maybe just a glitch.


----------



## Marionnette

Doingitagain said:


> Disney may consider it to fall under the DVC category, even though it is a rental.  The difficulty is that renters cannot contact DVC MS.


MS isn’t helping members who have reservations but no tickets. I wouldn’t expect MS to help a renter. And Disney isn’t helping cash guests with RO reservations to obtain tickets, either.


----------



## Searc

Jiminy76 said:


> Instead of the system telling me I have exceeded my amount of reservations it is now just stating no parks are available for the dates I am picking and all the parks are grayed out. Tried Chrome. Safari. Edge and Firefox. Have refreshed the reservation screen about 100 times and continues to stayed grayed out. I am about 75 call attempts in to Disney and getting either nothing or a message stating all lines are busy. Looks like another all day event to get my last 3 days of park reservations.  Other than that the new reservation system works great!!


Did you pick what type of guest you are first?


----------



## jb405

called the ticketing line this morning. Finally connected after 50 tries and picked my options from the menu. Ever since it’s been radio silence, no music, nothing. Is this normal? My phone is counting time like I’m connected and it’s been an hour. I don’t want to hang up and lose my place but the silence is making me nervous.


----------



## Minnie368

Searc said:


> Did you pick what type of guest you are first?


Where do you pick what type of guest you are?  I haven't seen that except when looking at the availability calendar that you can't make a reservation from.


----------



## SierraT

Marionnette said:


> MS isn’t helping members who have reservations but no tickets. I wouldn’t expect MS to help a renter. And Disney isn’t helping cash guests with RO reservations to obtain tickets, either.


I’m sure they will have some idea after everyone books their park reservations how many tickets they may be able to release.  The calendar looks green with the exception of the first week reopening.  

Then again, with everything that has gone on to date, who knows.


----------



## Ariel 1715

jb405 said:


> called the ticketing line this morning. Finally connected after 50 tries and picked my options from the menu. Ever since it’s been radio silence, no music, nothing. Is this normal? My phone is counting time like I’m connected and it’s been an hour. I don’t want to hang up and lose my place but the silence is making me nervous.


Yes, dont hang up. I had that happen as well and I thought I was disconnected but then a person answered. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Searc

Minnie368 said:


> Where do you pick what type of guest you are?  I haven't seen that except when looking at the availability calendar that you can't make a reservation from.


Isn't that what you're trying to do?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CaLuCa said:


> What's happening with Park hoppers attached to tickets (like military and florida resident) and not easily separated...money refunded?  With these tickets, you are allowed to use the 4/5/6 days over the course of 10 months (for military) or 4-6 months (Florida resident).  I bought military tickets (swapped APs for DCL Med and DLP...refocusing) before the shut down and used 2 days out of our six.  We adore PH and will really miss it.  I'm hopeful it will come back, but in the mean time, is there any sort of compensation (like a day added for the loss of PH) happening?  Same goes for the plus option, too (although we didn't buy that one).



I don't see them refunding the park hopper portion of armed forces salute tickets, the plus option maybe since there are no waterparks, but I doubt the hopper. The tickets are already massively discounted and there isn't a "base" non-hopper armed forces salute ticket to base the new price off of.

I hope I'm wrong since I am using AFS tickets for both my trips this year, but the discount is already so good I don't see much of an incentive for Disney to make it better. It is much cheaper than a base ticket even with the hopper.


----------



## Krandor

Marionnette said:


> MS isn’t helping members who have reservations but no tickets. I wouldn’t expect MS to help a renter. And Disney isn’t helping cash guests with RO reservations to obtain tickets, either.



I think it's just a matter of they want to get people with tickets in hand to make reservations first before introducting new tickets to the market.  and they can look at what reservations look like on certain days to determine how many tickets to allow to be sold.  I think they are trying to avoid selling tickets that cannot be used due to no reservations available,.


----------



## BigOnDis

Dentam said:


> I was thinking about trying to call today to see if there is any way to get park tickets for a Sept 2020 DVC rental reservation.  We've kind of been left out of the equation here even though we have reservations that are already paid in full.  My dad would like to go so I'm trying to make it happen for him!



I have a friend that has a DVC reservation scheduled in December, originally scheduled for May.  In May her daughter was only two and didn't need a ticket when they bought them but now she has turned three and needs a ticket.  She called last week to see if she could get her a ticket to make Park Reservations and was told no, which I think is wrong.  Now she has Park Reservations for 3 out of 4 of her party hoping she can get her daughter in when ticket sales resume.

I hope you have better luck and/or they change that policy.


----------



## Clockwork

jb405 said:


> called the ticketing line this morning. Finally connected after 50 tries and picked my options from the menu. Ever since it’s been radio silence, no music, nothing. Is this normal? My phone is counting time like I’m connected and it’s been an hour. I don’t want to hang up and lose my place but the silence is making me nervous.


Same here nothing but radio silence I’m going on hour 3 waiting on hold.


----------



## babydoll65

Clockwork said:


> Same here nothing but radio silence I’m going on hour 3 waiting on hold.


Hope you get through soon. I'm 2 1/2 hours on hold now. Dead silence for over an hour


----------



## PixarBall

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if this CM based petition will have any impact.  I think there are also some CM's that are more than ready to return.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/disney-world-workers-petition-to-delay-reopening-of-parks



“A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”

well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life


----------



## Jd2020

Seems to me Disney have created many of the ticketing refund and park accesability problems themselves, until I started reading this thread I was not aware of how many different kinds of tickets Disney made available seemingly  to encourage as many visitors as possible, daily tickets, tickets with park hopper, tickets without, 7 day, 14 day, Florida resident, military, several different levels of annual passes all with different privileges and i assume different pricing structures, add to that the free dinning offers to overseas visitors and its no wonder they cant please everybody with there solutions to the current restrictions.


----------



## Clockwork

babydoll65 said:


> Hope you get through soon. I'm 2 1/2 hours on hold now. Dead silence for over an hour


Thank you, same to you, this is just a little bit ridiculous!!!


----------



## Marionnette

SierraT said:


> I’m sure they will have some idea after everyone books their park reservations how many tickets they may be able to release.  The calendar looks green with the exception of the first week reopening.
> 
> Then again, with everything that has gone on to date, who knows.


They continued to sell tickets after the parks were closed. They extended the life of all date-based tickets to Sept. 26, 2021. And they continued to sell APs until this past weekend. Add to that the number of outstanding, unused no-date tickets and flex tickets and you can see that they have no idea when tickets might be used or guests might expect to be able to use them. They’re not going to sell more tickets until after they have opened up park reservations to AP holders and other ticket holders with no resort stays booked. That’s why 2020 ticket sales will not resume until “later this summer”. They really have no idea how many people who bought date-based tickets will still show up on their original date and how many will delay their visit until later.


----------



## Jillfo

1GoldenSun said:


> I had three separate very short resort stays booked when I got my park reservations yesterday (Kidani and 2 at the Dolphin) and I got three park days reserved of my 4-day Fl resident ticket. Then I decided to add one more night at the Dolphin in January to book the final day of my parks ticket. I got the reservation and later that day I was able to link it to MDE. It shows in my plans. However, I can't book a park day with it. It says there is no availability, but availability is showing when I click on the Disney Resort Guests tab. Is there a limit to how many separate trips we can book? I have three separate (although very short) trips booked now; maybe I'm not allowed to book a fourth.
> 
> Also, is there a better place to ask questions about all of this? Everyone seems to be doing that here but it seems off-topic. I can move this if there's a better place.


Here's where park reservation problems are being discussed.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-system-post-1-for-links.3805139/


----------



## Jiminy76

Searc said:


> Did you pick what type of guest you are first?


Not sure what is meant by picking the type of guest you are. I do not see this as an option when making park reservations. First step is to pick your party then you select the date and then the parks. No options to select the type of guest you are in the screens I see when making a reservation.


----------



## Farro

twinmom13 said:


> I thought that changed to the 24th.  Am I making that up?  I might be, all these dates are getting confusing.



I have no idea anymore!


----------



## Minnie368

Searc said:


> Isn't that what you're trying to do?


I'm trying to make reservations.  When I click on make a reservation there is nowhere for me to select what type of guest I am.  It just shows me the calendar.  I had a link from someone where you could select if you were a resort guest, AP, or ticket holder and it would show you what was available, but that's all you could do- just see availability.  You couldn't select a date and make a reservation from that screen.


----------



## Searc

Jiminy76 said:


> Not sure what is meant by picking the type of guest you are. I do not see this as an option when making park reservations. First step is to pick your party then you select the date and then the parks. No options to select the type of guest you are in the screens I see when making a reservation.


You should see an option to pick either Theme Park Tickets Guest, Disney Resort Guests or Annual Passholders. The three options show above the availability calendar.


----------



## Krandor

Marionnette said:


> They continued to sell tickets after the parks were closed. They extended the life of all date-based tickets to Sept. 26, 2021. And they continued to sell APs until this past weekend. Add to that the number of outstanding, unused no-date tickets and flex tickets and you can see that they have no idea when tickets might be used or guests might expect to be able to use them. They’re not going to sell more tickets until after they have opened up park reservations to AP holders and other ticket holders with no resort stays booked. That’s why 2020 ticket sales will not resume until “later this summer”. They really have no idea how many people who bought date-based tickets will still show up on their original date and how many will delay their visit until later.



Right and it is fair to allow people who have had tickets for months or years first shot at tickets over somebody who wants to buy tickets today. It sucks and I'm affected by that for marathon weekend. So it make sense to let those people get reservations first then look at what you reservation inventory looks like before selling new tickets. 

I do agree that during the closure they should have shut down new ticket sales and AP sales especially once they knew they'd be going to a reservation system.  Extending dated tickets that were dated during the closure was the right thing to do though even if it does complicate things.


----------



## koszmok

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275412410187288578
> 
> Look at the bottom post!



It does make sense.

1. If you are an AP holder you paid a lot of money and it`s understandable that you want to reserve as many day as you wish ( I know it`s currently 3 at the same time) but you want have the ability to book (which you wouldn`t if package guest already booked everything)

But it goes both ways

2. If you are a package holder you don`t want AP holder to book a lot of day  just in case "because maybe I want to go that day If it`s not raining etc "because they can hold 3 days at a time  . If AP can cancel with 24 hour notice they can rebook constantly in theory without attending the park at all. And the package holder with ticket and room already in hand might miss some park days during their holiday.

Also

Ticket holders not with onsite booking might have smaller availability pool as onsite guest. That can be one of the only (?) remaining advantage to stay onsite ( I know Magic Express and transportation is still on but those are no extra magic hours )


----------



## Krandor

Minnie368 said:


> I'm trying to make reservations.  When I click on make a reservation there is nowhere for me to select what type of guest I am.  It just shows me the calendar.  I had a link from someone where you could select if you were a resort guest, AP, or ticket holder and it would show you what was available, but that's all you could do- just see availability.  You couldn't select a date and make a reservation from that screen.



As of today only resert people can make reservations so the other types of guests are not eligible at this time to make reservations.


----------



## Eric Smith

PixarBall said:


> “A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”
> 
> well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life


Where did you see that?


----------



## SierraT

PixarBall said:


> “A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”
> 
> well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life



This is awful.  Unfortunately, this is how some people behave and I bet most of us who frequent theme parks have seen some nasty behavior and attitudes towards employees we would prefer to forget.  Add in 100 degrees, and the level of bad behavior is amped up. 

I can say in all my years frequenting Disney (and it’s been a lot), I can count on one hand the number of negative cast members encountered.  They are truly a special group of people for what they have to go through on a daily basis.


----------



## Brianstl

PixarBall said:


> “A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”
> 
> well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life


I didn't see that mentioned in the story and there is no where in the story or on the petition that you can actually determine this is an employee petition.  It appears anyone could have created the petition and anyone can sign it.


----------



## Minnie368

Searc said:


> You should see an option to pick either Theme Park Tickets Guest, Disney Resort Guests or Annual Passholders. The three options show above the availability calendar.


Those options are not above my availability calendar. 



Krandor said:


> As of today only resert people can make reservations so the other types of guests are not eligible at this time to make reservations.


I am a resort guest for 8 days in August.


----------



## hereforthechurros

dislee1164 said:


> I think last night someone asked for an update on resort moves -
> 
> I am July 11-15 - was CBR
> This morning my TA called Disney and we were moved to Riviera - no additional cost


I wonder if TAs are having more luck with this.


----------



## AmberMV

Minnie368 said:


> Thanks for the thought.  Unfortunately I can't reassign these tickets because they were part of a package.  We had the dining recovery offer that required tickets so I had to purchase them to get the offer.


I had the same prob, you'll need to call


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So I know WDWPrep is saying:

"Important to note that APs without hotel stays and offsite ticket holders will almost definitely pull from a separate bucket of reservations (hence the reason for 3 sets of calendars), so they shouldn’t panic that spots are taken before they can even book."

...I just don't think we have any assurance of that at all. I mean, that would be great, but I don't think that it is an "almost definitely" situation at all. I'm not currently an AP (used to be, was planning on getting one again next year) but if I was still a current AP I would be 100% concerned about the early months of this.


----------



## Brianstl

I just checked and the petition was not started by a WDW employee.  The person who started the petition works as a recruiter in a completely different business field.  So it isn't an employee petition.


----------



## Searc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I know WDWPrep is saying:
> 
> "Important to note that APs without hotel stays and offsite ticket holders will almost definitely pull from a separate bucket of reservations (hence the reason for 3 sets of calendars), so they shouldn’t panic that spots are taken before they can even book."
> 
> ...I just don't think we have any assurance of that at all. I mean, that would be great, but I don't think that it is an "almost definitely" situation at all.


I don't think so, either. I think it's a way to put off people until they find out the truth...and then it's going to get ugly.


----------



## Dis5150

Minnie368 said:


> Those options are not above my availability calendar.
> View attachment 503440"


When you select a date, do the parks not open up under the calendar to select a park?


----------



## MrsSmith07

Finally have my room straight. I was moved from GF (2 rooms outerbulding garden view) to a 2bdrm at Riviera. July 18 check-in. I'm happy it's done! fwiw, I was given options for 2bdrms at 6 locations.


----------



## sara_s

PixarBall said:


> “A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”
> 
> well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life


They should be arrested for assault as well.


----------



## Minnie368

Dis5150 said:


> When you select a date, do the parks not open up under the calendar to select a park?


When I select a date it says one or more parks are not available, and they're all grayed out.


----------



## Marionnette

Minnie368 said:


> Those options are not above my availability calendar.
> View attachment 503440
> 
> I am a resort guest for 8 days in August.


Was there a page before that calendar where you picked your party? And then once you select a date, do the various parks’ images load below the calendar? If you have a resort reservation and park tickets linked for everyone you selected, you should be able to confirm your Park Pass for that day.


----------



## babydoll65

MrsSmith07 said:


> Finally have my room straight. I was moved from GF (2 rooms outerbulding garden view) to a 2bdrm at Riviera. July 18 check-in. I'm happy it's done! fwiw, I was given options for 2bdrms at 6 locations.


How long were you on hold? Trying to get my resort moved since early this morning


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Looking for clarification - Can new room reservations for 2021 be made starting tomorrow 6/24 or not until 6/28?  Do you have to call or can you do them online?  If have to call, which phone number?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## PixarBall

Brianstl said:


> I didn't see that mentioned in the story and there is no where in the story or on the petition that you can actually determine this is an employee petition.  It appears anyone could have created the petition and anyone can sign it.




Whoever started it doesn’t matter. The fact the CMs will be the ones to enforce this and people will be idiots is not cool. Disney needs to make examples out of people that do this kind of behavior. Even telling a CM to mind her business and scream back shouldn’t happen now. You know the rules going on.


----------



## Dis5150

Minnie368 said:


> When I select a date it says one or more parks are not available, and they're all grayed out.


I'm sorry then. That is how it shows for me, able to pick a park below the calendar.


----------



## MrsSmith07

babydoll65 said:


> How long were you on hold? Trying to get my resort moved since early this morning



I called at 7, and was on hold for 2:37 and no one had picked up. I had a backup call because I was disconnected every single time yesterday, and that one was at 1:49, no one had picked up. Then someone posted on the resort thread to call a number that went straight to GS, (407-939-7866) I tried it and had someone on the line in 10 minutes. But, I think that # wasn't supposed to be out there and several have said since that they were told they couldn't be helped on that line, or it just rings busy now. But, for me, I got a super awesome GS rep who helped get my reservation straight.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Clockwork said:


> Same here nothing but radio silence I’m going on hour 3 waiting on hold.


I had music yesterday but it cut out around 2 hours then was silent. At 3 hours someone suddenly picked up and caught me totally off guard. Bottom line, don't hang up!


----------



## Eric Smith

PixarBall said:


> Whoever started it doesn’t matter. The fact the CMs will be the ones to enforce this and people will be idiots is not cool. Disney needs to make examples out of people that do this kind of behavior. Even telling a CM to mind her business and scream back shouldn’t happen now. You know the rules going on.


One person said it on twitter.  That's not exactly a robust source of information that this actually happened.


----------



## Krandor

Minnie368 said:


> Those options are not above my availability calendar.
> View attachment 503440



Yeah it looks like they removed the options for type of guests frrorm the availability calendar.  Probably because it was defaulting to one that wasn't open and showing no availability and that was likely confusing people.  the options will likely return when other groups open up.


----------



## anthony2k7

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I know WDWPrep is saying:
> 
> "Important to note that APs without hotel stays and offsite ticket holders will almost definitely pull from a separate bucket of reservations (hence the reason for 3 sets of calendars), so they shouldn’t panic that spots are taken before they can even book."
> 
> ...I just don't think we have any assurance of that at all. I mean, that would be great, but I don't think that it is an "almost definitely" situation at all. I'm not currently an AP (used to be, was planning on getting one again next year) but if I was still a current AP I would be 100% concerned about the early months of this.



Interesting. Although I guess there is a flip side to the 3 separate buckets theory in that other dates (or parks) for whatever reason may prove more popular for the other buckets and so may sell out whilst the resort bucket for same day/park still has availability.


----------



## jb405

hereforthechurros said:


> I had music yesterday but it cut out around 2 hours then was silent. At 3 hours someone suddenly picked up and caught me totally off guard. Bottom line, don't hang up!


Thanks all! Good to know I have some company in the silence!


----------



## Brianstl

PixarBall said:


> Whoever started it doesn’t matter. The fact the CMs will be the ones to enforce this and people will be idiots is not cool. Disney needs to make examples out of people that do this kind of behavior. Even telling a CM to mind her business and scream back shouldn’t happen now. You know the rules going on.


Yeah, we still don't know if that actually happened and the fact that the person reporting that this happened shares the same first name as the person who started a petition that is falsely trying to pass itself off as an employee petition makes me question it even more than I normally would.


----------



## JacknSally

Minnie368 said:


> Those options are not above my availability calendar.
> View attachment 503440


*
That's not the availability calendar! Disney made this thoroughly confusing, surprise surprise.  It looks like you shared the reservation calendar (where you actually select a date and make reservations). 

Here's the link to the availability calendar - filter it to resort guests (there should be 3 buttons above the calendar)

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
August is still showing wide open*


----------



## Clockwork

hereforthechurros said:


> I had music yesterday but it cut out around 2 hours then was silent. At 3 hours someone suddenly picked up and caught me totally off guard. Bottom line, don't hang up!


I just got a cast member and am now being transferred to guest services, so on hold again.


----------



## sara_s

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, we still don't know if that actually happened and the fact that the person reporting that this happened shares the same first name as the person who started a petition that is falsely trying to pass itself off as an employee petition makes me question it even more than I normally would.


I get what you're saying, but there are enough videos of un-masked people intentionally coughing on others on the internet to confidently say this very well could have happened at Springs, and probably will happen at some point when the parks re-open. I'm not saying it'll happen every day, but it will happen, and Disney needs to take immediate and serious action if/when it does occur. There's no excuse for that kind of disgusting behavior.

Regardless of the petition, it's a very real threat to CM's who are now tasked with dealing with people in that capacity.


----------



## Dopey416

Has anyone been able to get through to the IT line, trying 407 939-4357 & (407) 939-7765 since yesterday with no luck?  TIA


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t know about 3 buckets, I’ll believe it when I see it.

As far as we know (to my knowledge at least), after initial booking opens up for everyone nobody gets priority over anybody else. Have tickets, book your stay. During the initial booking period, especially when capacity is lowered, they have good reason to give people with hotel stays maximum chance of getting what they want before it opens up to APs without a stay and then everyone. I have little faith in Disney IT that they would bother to design this system, that was possibly already giving issues, and that is lasting until at least Sept 2021 with a feature that wouldn’t need to exist past this week.

Am I missing something?


----------



## AmberMV

Did anyone else check your MDE first thing today just to make sure your park res. were still there?  Yesterday was....something, just making sure it still happened


----------



## CastAStone

CONFIRMED: 3 buckets. Well, at least 2 buckets.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431614227636224


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Did anyone else check your MDE first thing today just to make sure your park res. were still there?  Yesterday was....something, just making sure it still happened



I hope you got some rest last night lol!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> CONFIRMED: 3 buckets.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431614227636224



Haha I spoke too soon!


----------



## stephk1981

FinallyFL said:


> She may not need a ticket. The rule pre-Covid was that once a visit was begun that was the age used for the entire trip. So since she is 2 the first day she is considered to be 2 for the entire trip for park entries and restaurants. Likewise a 9 year old would continue to be able to use a child's ticket if he/she turned 10 during the trip.


We have a split stay and she turns 3 the day before we move to the next resort. I believe that means it's technically a ' new' stay. Thank you!


----------



## Clockwork

Dopey416 said:


> Has anyone been able to get through to the IT line, trying 407 939-4357 & (407) 939-7765 since yesterday with no luck?  TIA


I was told IT isn’t taking calls at the moment, I have a app issue that I’ve been trying to get taken care of and only that dept. can handle it. Was told by the cm I just talked to that I’d have to call back on that issue.


----------



## Dave006

Krandor said:


> Yeah it looks like they removed the options for type of guests frrorm the availability calendar.  Probably because it was defaulting to one that wasn't open and showing no availability and that was likely confusing people.  the options will likely return when other groups open up.


No the calendar is still working. Please note that only Resort Guests can make park reservations at this time.

Note: Annual Passholders without a Resort hotel reservation can see availability starting June 26, 2020.

Dave


----------



## Brianstl

sara_s said:


> I get what you're saying, but there are enough videos of un-masked people intentionally coughing on others on the internet to confidently say this very well could have happened at Springs, and probably will happen at some point when the parks re-open. I'm not saying it'll happen every day, but it will happen, and Disney needs to take immediate and serious action if/when it does occur. There's no excuse for that kind of disgusting behavior.
> 
> Regardless of the petition, it's a very real threat to CM's who are now tasked with dealing with people in that capacity.


I agree that Disney will need to deal harshly with people who would do something like this to cast members.  There is no excusing that kind of behavior, it is assault.

That is why it is important to make sure false stories about such incidents don't spread.   If too many false stories are spread to push other agendas, people will have a harder time believing the real incidents that will happen going forward.


----------



## Mit88

Doesn’t seem like having extra spots for APs and Non Resort Guests with tickets is even really going to be a big deal. Its not like we’re looking at an enormous amount of days fully booked. Yes, if you’re taking a 3 day vacation on the 15th, 16th, and 17th of July and you have an AP you wont be able to go to DHS (if they weren’t holding extra spots) but for the most part, come friday, even if the dates that were fully booked were actually fully booked, APs and guests without resorts would still be able to go to the parks. 

I didnt expect enormous demand, but I expected more dates to be fully booked. You can still get MK for Re-Opening Day. Thats crazy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PixarBall said:


> Whoever started it doesn’t matter. The fact the CMs will be the ones to enforce this and people will be idiots is not cool. Disney needs to make examples out of people that do this kind of behavior. Even telling a CM to mind her business and scream back shouldn’t happen now. You know the rules going on.



I really hope at the parks at least Disney really has a lot of CMs that are focused on the enforcement of the mask and social distancing, etc. - don't leave it up to the CMs that are focusing on other things to have to enforce it


----------



## Eric Smith

AmberMV said:


> Did anyone else check your MDE first thing today just to make sure your park res. were still there?  Yesterday was....something, just making sure it still happened


Haha, I absolutely did first thing this morning.


----------



## Marionnette

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I know WDWPrep is saying:
> 
> "Important to note that APs without hotel stays and offsite ticket holders will almost definitely pull from a separate bucket of reservations (hence the reason for 3 sets of calendars), so they shouldn’t panic that spots are taken before they can even book."
> 
> ...I just don't think we have any assurance of that at all. I mean, that would be great, but I don't think that it is an "almost definitely" situation at all. I'm not currently an AP (used to be, was planning on getting one again next year) but if I was still a current AP I would be 100% concerned about the early months of this.


If there truly are 3 separate “buckets” of Park Passes, then why were AP sales stopped over the weekend? They would have their own “bucket”. I had assumed that it was to control the number of possible passholders. And why won’t they sell tickets to guests with room-only reservations? And why did they open the reservation system to onsite guests with ticket media before opening up the system to guests with tickets and APs with no resort reservations if they all pull from separate buckets? Why not just open it to everyone at once? It couldn’t have been worse than yesterday’s disaster.

Yeah, I’m not sold on the Three Buckets Hypothesis. I think it’s more like the FP+ system. They may release more Park Pass reservations as they increase capacity limits but I think we’re all drawing from the same pool of reservations.

But I guess we will find out when the Park Pass system opens for those without report reservations.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Marionnette said:


> If there truly are 3 separate “buckets” of Park Passes, then why were AP sales stopped over the weekend? They would have their own “bucket”. I had assumed that it was to control the number of possible passholders. And why won’t they sell tickets to guests with room-only reservations? And why did they open the reservation system to onsite guests with ticket media before opening up the system to guests with tickets and APs with no resort reservations if they all pull from separate buckets? Why not just open it to everyone at once? It couldn’t have been worse than yesterday’s disaster.
> 
> Yeah, I’m not sold on the Three Buckets Hypothesis. I think it’s more like the FP+ system. They may release more Park Pass reservations as they increase capacity limits but I think we’re all drawing from the same pool of reservations.
> 
> But I guess we will find out when the Park Pass system opens for those without report reservations.



Easy theory is they limited the hotel with ticket buckets for transport.  Offsite and local APs don't need transport, so they are in a separate bucket.


----------



## rteetz

Adventures by Disney Cancels Vacations Through September 15


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> CONFIRMED: 3 buckets. Well, at least 2 buckets.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431614227636224


By the way this is exactly the kind of information that if Disney had released a week ago it would have saved 2,656 angry posts and 11,000 heart palpitations.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SMRT-1

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Looking for clarification - Can new room reservations for 2021 be made starting tomorrow 6/24 or not until 6/28?  Do you have to call or can you do them online?  If have to call, which phone number?  Thanks!!!!


Tomorrow (June 24) is only for people with existing 2021 room-only reservations to convert to a package with tickets so that they can make Park Pass reservations. New 2021 packages and tickets don't go on sale until June 28.


----------



## Mit88

Marionnette said:


> If there truly are 3 separate “buckets” of Park Passes, *then why were AP sales stopped over the weekend?* They would have their own “bucket”. I had assumed that it was to control the number of possible passholders. *And why won’t they sell tickets to guests with room-only reservations?* And why did they open the reservation system to onsite guests with ticket media before opening up the system to guests with tickets and APs with no resort reservations if they all pull from separate buckets? Why not just open it to everyone at once? It couldn’t have been worse than yesterday’s disaster.
> 
> Yeah, I’m not sold on the Three Buckets Hypothesis. I think it’s more like the FP+ system. They may release more Park Pass reservations as they increase capacity limits but I think we’re all drawing from the same pool of reservations.
> 
> But I guess we will find out when the Park Pass system opens for those without report reservations.



I think new tickets and AP sales will come back sooner than people think. “Later this summer” could technically be now. They probably want to get this week out of the way, gauge the demand and then bring in new ticket sales within the next couple of weeks. Thats my guess. If there’s availability at the parks, theres no reason to continue to cast out the people with resort reservations that don’t have tickets yet.


----------



## CastAStone

SMRT-1 said:


> Tomorrow (June 24) is only for people with existing 2021 room-only reservations to convert to a package with tickets so that they can make Park Pass reservations. New 2021 packages and tickets don't go on sale until June 28.


I thought we could move 2020 reservations to 2021 tomorrow too? Is that not right?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SMRT-1 said:


> Tomorrow (June 24) is only for people with existing 2021 room-only reservations to convert to a package with tickets so that they can make Park Pass reservations. New 2021 packages and tickets don't go on sale until June 28.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Marionnette

CastAStone said:


> By the way this is exactly the kind of information that if Disney had released a week ago it would have saved 2,656 angry posts and 11,000 heart palpitations.


But that just says that “additional spots will be released”, not that they will be exclusive to AP holders or offsite guests. Not really any different from when they would hold back a number of FoP FP+ reservations and release them on the day of.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Doesn’t seem like having extra spots for APs and Non Resort Guests with tickets is even really going to be a big deal. Its not like we’re looking at an enormous amount of days fully booked. Yes, if you’re taking a 3 day vacation on the 15th, 16th, and 17th of July and you have an AP you wont be able to go to DHS (if they weren’t holding extra spots) but for the most part, come friday, even if the dates that were fully booked were actually fully booked, APs and guests without resorts would still be able to go to the parks.
> 
> I didnt expect enormous demand, but I expected more dates to be fully booked. You can still get MK for Re-Opening Day. Thats crazy



I think one of our best hints at less demand than we thought (concerning travel to WDW, not locals) was the wide open DVC availability that was being reported up until October or so. Despite what the loudest people online may make it seem like, DVC members who are loyal Disney guests with points with a clock on them were somewhat staying away. That’s big, IMO.

I do think once everyone is in the mix the early MK days will sell out though.


----------



## SierraT

So does anyone care to guess when tickets will be released for this year, if at all?   I know there are two sets of people remaining to book tickets by the end of the week.  Availability still looks good so far though.


----------



## Minnie368

Marionnette said:


> Was there a page before that calendar where you picked your party? And then once you select a date, do the various parks’ images load below the calendar? If you have a resort reservation and park tickets linked for everyone you selected, you should be able to confirm your Park Pass for that day.


Yes I selected my party.  Then when I selected the date the parks' images below the calendar were all greyed out and it said no availability.  I have a resort reservation and park tickets linked.  I was able to book all 8 days for the 2 in my room who had 8-day tickets.  I was able to book the first day for DH and myself who have both 8day tickets and APs.  After booking that first day nothing has shown available since.


JacknSally said:


> *That's not the availability calendar! Disney made this thoroughly confusing, surprise surprise.  It looks like you shared the reservation calendar (where you actually select a date and make reservations).
> 
> Here's the link to the availability calendar - filter it to resort guests (there should be 3 buttons above the calendar)
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
> August is still showing wide open*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 503464


I'm actually not looking for the availability calendar.  I was able to find that.  Thanks though!  I'm having issues with the calendar where I actually make my reservation from which does not give the option of theme park ticket, resort guest, or AP.  It's just a calendar and when I select a date it shows no park available.


Dave006 said:


> No the calendar is still working. Please note that only Resort Guests can make park reservations at this time.
> 
> Note: Annual Passholders without a Resort hotel reservation can see availability starting June 26, 2020.
> 
> Dave


Responding to you only because your post was responding to a person quoting my post.  I am an AP holder with an 8 day resort reservation.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


>



Thankfully, what a constant pain at US.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SierraT said:


> So does anyone care to guess when tickets will be released for this year, if at all?   I know there are two sets of people remaining to book tickets by the end of the week.  Availability still looks good so far though.


I'm betting on sometime in July.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know about 3 buckets, I’ll believe it when I see it.
> 
> As far as we know (to my knowledge at least), after initial booking opens up for everyone nobody gets priority over anybody else. Have tickets, book your stay. During the initial booking period, especially when capacity is lowered, they have good reason to give people with hotel stays maximum chance of getting what they want before it opens up to APs without a stay and then everyone. I have little faith in Disney IT that they would bother to design this system, that was possibly already giving issues, and that is lasting until at least Sept 2021 with a feature that wouldn’t need to exist past this week.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Disney explicitly states that "During the limited capacity period, it may be difficult for Annual Passholders to get park reservations to visit on certain dates. "

To me this means that there is 1 single reservation pool and because of the 3 res. a time for AP, resort guests will still basically get 1st pick as they are only limited by the length of their stay.


----------



## SMRT-1

CastAStone said:


> I thought we could move 2020 reservations to 2021 tomorrow too? Is that not right?


"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."

The official Disney verbiage only mentions converting 2021 room-only reservations. But who knows?

However, I thought I'd read that modifications to 2020 packages were allowed starting yesterday, but maybe that was only for resort moves or park hoppers. Although with the DPPS issues, people were having trouble actually getting through to someone to help.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think one of our best hints at less demand than we thought (concerning travel to WDW, not locals) was the wide open DVC availability that was being reported up until October or so. Despite what the loudest people online may make it seem like, DVC members who are loyal Disney guests with points with a clock on them were somewhat staying away. That’s big, IMO.
> 
> I do think once everyone is in the mix the early MK days will sell out though.



I didnt think we’d see September/October dates sell out, but I thought for sure the first week, especially at MK and DHS would book up yesterday. You’re right though, once locals can make their selections on Friday, we’ll see more early dates book up. I think locals are going to book early opening dates mainly because of their 3 reservation rule so they can have a continuous window rather than booking their first date in August and then they cant book another one until they go in August. Though, I guess they could just adjust it move their reservations up to July anyway


----------



## jade1

JacknSally said:


> *That's not the availability calendar! Disney made this thoroughly confusing, surprise surprise.  It looks like you shared the reservation calendar (where you actually select a date and make reservations).
> 
> Here's the link to the availability calendar - filter it to resort guests (there should be 3 buttons above the calendar)
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
> August is still showing wide open*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 503464



See that makes so much more sense. 

It was hard to believe parks were "selling out" already with just "onsite with ticket guests". I guess it could have been that small of a capacity but still.

Will know so much more in a week, and of course in 3 weeks.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hope you got some rest last night lol!


I did! Thanks!


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


>



That is surprising considering you tilt backwards. I think the locker requirement is not needed at most of the rides there but Hulk, Rip Ride, and FJ are the three where I think it is needed.


----------



## Janet McDonald

AmberMV said:


> Did anyone else check your MDE first thing today just to make sure your park res. were still there?  Yesterday was....something, just making sure it still happened



Several times.  It took me 17 hours to get mine so I keep going in to look and make sure they are real and haven't disappeared.


----------



## Carol Jackson

So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> I didnt think we’d see September/October dates sell out, but I thought for sure the first week, especially at MK and DHS would book up yesterday. You’re right though, once locals can make their selections on Friday, we’ll see more early dates book up. I think locals are going to book early opening dates mainly because of their 3 reservation rule so they can have a continuous window rather than booking their first date in August and then they cant book another one until they go in August. Though, I guess they could just adjust it move their reservations up to July anyway



The blogger type folks will snatch up whatever they can.


----------



## Brianstl

Carol Jackson said:


> So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.


I think that might be the case at DHS.


----------



## JacknSally

Minnie368 said:


> I'm actually not looking for the availability calendar.  I was able to find that.  Thanks though!  I'm having issues with the calendar where I actually make my reservation from which does not give the option of theme park ticket, resort guest, or AP.  It's just a calendar and when I select a date it shows no park available.



*Gotcha. Sorry! Looks like I didn't follow the quote-thread back far enough. So I responded to....*



Minnie368 said:


> Those options are not above my availability calendar.
> View attachment 503440



*Which was a response to.....*



Searc said:


> You should see an option to pick either Theme Park Tickets Guest, Disney Resort Guests or Annual Passholders. The three options show above the availability calendar.



*Which was a response to....*



Jiminy76 said:


> Not sure what is meant by picking the type of guest you are. I do not see this as an option when making park reservations. First step is to pick your party then you select the date and then the parks. No options to select the type of guest you are in the screens I see when making a reservation.




*LOL! SO! 

@Jiminy76, here is the availability calendar that lets you select which type of guest you are. It is a different calendar than the reservation calendar which does NOT let you select which type of guest you are. That is what you were describing in your response quoted above. The reservation calendar does currently require a reserving-guest to have an existing hotel reservation with valid park tickets. 

Right now, on the availability calendar, the "Disney Resort Guests" button is the only one that will show any availability.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder*


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> I think that might be the case at DHS.


I think only the first few days. Once people realize everyone who wants to is getting on ROTR it will be better.


----------



## Disneysoule

Carol Jackson said:


> So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.


I bet people will try since it's kinda a Disney culture thing, but hopefully for now (until we lean to live with Covid and know more about it) they will have a plan to NOT allow it to happen.
That being said I was as guilty as anyone and loved ropedropping my favorite rides!


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> The blogger type folks will snatch up whatever they can.



They want MK Re-Opening Day, I would guess. And I could see them kicking and screaming if we get to Friday and those first 3 days of DHS are actually booked up. 

Actually, now that I think about it, with AP previews at AK and MK, and because DHS doesnt open until the 15th, they would almost certainly want to be at DHS on the 15th.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Likely a better question to wait for June 28th but...are you allowed to book park dates then move them in a few months?

Our rescheduled trip is tentatively the week of July 4th 2021 but we are not set on vacation approvals from the boss yet.  Also we need to verify that we have a room thru Davids and that wont happen until August 11th at the earliest.  If we are unable to either get this boss approved OR Davids does not have availability then our trip will be in 2022.


----------



## jenjersnap

I did, quite nervously too. The situation I posted abot yesterday resolved (my waitlist DVC reservation now shows in MDE, took a heck of a long time to do so). 



AmberMV said:


> Did anyone else check your MDE first thing today just to make sure your park res. were still there?  Yesterday was....something, just making sure it still happened


----------



## Mit88

HuskieJohn said:


> Likely a better question to wait for June 28th but...are you allowed to book park dates then move them in a few months?
> 
> Our rescheduled trip is tentatively the week of July 4th 2021 but we are not set on vacation approvals from the boss yet.  Also we need to verify that we have a room thru Davids and that wont happen until August 11th at the earliest.  If we are unable to either get this boss approved OR Davids does not have availability then our trip will be in 2022.



I can’t see why you wouldn’t, as long as the date change isn’t full on the other end. And I think restrictions will be a lot looser by this time next year, even if park reservations arent discontinued early


----------



## JacknSally

HuskieJohn said:


> Likely a better question to wait for June 28th but...are you allowed to book park dates then move them in a few months?
> 
> Our rescheduled trip is tentatively the week of July 4th 2021 but we are not set on vacation approvals from the boss yet.  Also we need to verify that we have a room thru Davids and that wont happen until August 11th at the earliest.  If we are unable to either get this boss approved OR Davids does not have availability then our trip will be in 2022.


*
Yes, some people were already making modifications yesterday. You have to cancel your existing park reservation to be able to book a new one. Ability to book a new one will depend on park availability at the time you try to book.*


----------



## AmberMV

HuskieJohn said:


> Likely a better question to wait for June 28th but...are you allowed to book park dates then move them in a few months?
> 
> Our rescheduled trip is tentatively the week of July 4th 2021 but we are not set on vacation approvals from the boss yet.  Also we need to verify that we have a room thru Davids and that wont happen until August 11th at the earliest.  If we are unable to either get this boss approved OR Davids does not have availability then our trip will be in 2022.


I would imagine you'll be able to move dates but be "subject to availability".  You'll be able to see the availability calendar before you switch.  <---just my speculation though


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So when do we think we might hear some official news about the skyliner?


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So when do we think we might hear some official news about the skyliner?


I'm fairly confident it will be up and running by Pop's reopening


----------



## Marionnette

Minnie368 said:


> Yes I selected my party.  Then when I selected the date the parks' images below the calendar were all greyed out and it said no availability.  I have a resort reservation and park tickets linked.  I was able to book all 8 days for the 2 in my room who had 8-day tickets.  I was able to book the first day for DH and myself who have both 8day tickets and APs.  After booking that first day nothing has shown available since.
> 
> I'm actually not looking for the availability calendar.  I was able to find that.  Thanks though!  I'm having issues with the calendar where I actually make my reservation from which does not give the option of theme park ticket, resort guest, or AP.  It's just a calendar and when I select a date it shows no park available.
> 
> Responding to you only because your post was responding to a person quoting my post.  I am an AP holder with an 8 day resort reservation.


I think your problem is that you have APs and a multi-day pass attached to your name and your DH’s. You may need to call Disney IT to fix this one since you cannot transfer either pass to a placeholder in MDE.


----------



## Princess Merida

Saw two people in the Boardwalk lobby today without masks.  They were told they had to put masks on.  They told the CMs they didn’t have any and they were instructed to go to the Screendoor and purchase some immediately.  CMs did treat this like a big deal and a few of them even apologized to us even though this definitely isn’t their fault.  It’s the guests.  There are signs everywhere.  It was impressive.  I hope CMs continue to be able to enforce rules like this. So happy to be here even if it’s a limited experience.


----------



## Mit88

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So when do we think we might hear some official news about the skyliner?



The portable restrooms on the skyliners need usage, so...”soon”


----------



## Mit88

Princess Merida said:


> Saw two people in the Boardwalk lobby today without masks.  They were told they had to put masks on.  They told the CMs they didn’t have any and they were instructed to go to the Screendoor and purchase some immediately.  CMs did treat this like a big deal and a few of them even apologized to us even though this definitely isn’t their fault.  It’s the guests.  There are signs everywhere.  It was impressive.  I hope CMs continue to be able to enforce rules like this. So happy to be here even if it’s a limited experience.



I’m sure this has been questioned, and answered but I haven’t really looked into it. Are masks required on the pool decks?


----------



## fla4fun

Eric Smith said:


> Haha, I absolutely did first thing this morning.


And did screen captures . . .


----------



## Princess Merida

Mit88 said:


> I’m sure this has been questioned, and answered but I haven’t really looked into it. Are masks required on the pool decks?


No if you are in the pool area you may remove your mask.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Princess Merida said:


> Saw two people in the Boardwalk lobby today without masks.  They were told they had to put masks on.  They told the CMs they didn’t have any and they were instructed to go to the Screendoor and purchase some immediately.  CMs did treat this like a big deal and a few of them even apologized to us even though this definitely isn’t their fault.  It’s the guests.  There are signs everywhere.  It was impressive.  I hope CMs continue to be able to enforce rules like this. So happy to be here even if it’s a limited experience.



Take an extra sniff of the lobby scent for me please


----------



## gatechfan99

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So when do we think we might hear some official news about the skyliner?


And along with that, specific monorail news for when parks are open? Resort monorail and Express? What about Epcot loop?


----------



## JacknSally

Princess Merida said:


> Saw two people in the Boardwalk lobby today without masks.  They were told they had to put masks on.  They told the CMs they didn’t have any and they were instructed to go to the Screendoor and purchase some immediately.  CMs did treat this like a big deal and a few of them even apologized to us even though this definitely isn’t their fault.  It’s the guests.  There are signs everywhere.  It was impressive.  I hope CMs continue to be able to enforce rules like this. So happy to be here even if it’s a limited experience.



*"We don't have any."  Disney's made it clear masks are required. Now they're even mandated in OC. How do you not have any.  People kill me. I feel so bad for the CMs that have to enforce this.*


----------



## Marionnette

Mit88 said:


> I’m sure this has been questioned, and answered but I haven’t really looked into it. Are masks required on the pool decks?


Pete reported yesterday from BLT and he said that no masks in the pools and those on the pool deck were not wearing them, either. But there were so few people there that they were well-spaced from one another. It could be a different story once more guests start arriving.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *"We don't have any."  Disney's made it clear masks are required. Now they're even mandated in OC. How do you not have any. People kill me. I feel so bad for the CMs that have to enforce this.*



I bet they have, just packed away hoping nobody actually makes them wear them.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *"We don't have any."  Disney's made it clear masks are required. Now they're even mandated in OC. How do you not have any.  People kill me. I feel so bad for the CMs that have to enforce this.*



Because some people have it in their brain that if they say they don’t want to do something, they could be the exception to the rule. “If we don’t bring a mask, they can’t make us wear them”. Well, actually... yes they can. Now you have to pay for them


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *"We don't have any."  Disney's made it clear masks are required. Now they're even mandated in OC. How do you not have any.  People kill me. I feel so bad for the CMs that have to enforce this.*



yeah don't buy they didn't know they were required. Were probably just hoping it wouldn't be enforced. Good to see it was. 

I went to SFoG over the weekend and they were enforcing masks too.  Not so much walking around but definitely on the rides (and most people wee complying walking around).  Saw them kick a 5-6 year old off a ride because he didn't have a mask. Hated it for him but rules are rules.  Saw him again later in the day and he had one on so mom must have bought one.  Not sure how he got in without in so I wonder if they wore one to get in and then tossed it after they got in.   If they did that plan didn't work.


----------



## KayMichigan

The guests probably figured they wouldn't have the guts to enforce the mask rule, and if the CMs tried they'd just push back until the CM backed down. Glad to see they're enforcing it.


----------



## jade1

JacknSally said:


> *Gotcha. Sorry! Looks like I didn't follow the quote-thread back far enough. So I responded to....
> 
> 
> 
> Which was a response to.....
> 
> 
> 
> Which was a response to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! SO!
> 
> @Jiminy76, here is the availability calendar that lets you select which type of guest you are. It is a different calendar than the reservation calendar which does NOT let you select which type of guest you are. That is what you were describing in your response quoted above. The reservation calendar does currently require a reserving-guest to have an existing hotel reservation with valid park tickets.
> 
> Right now, on the availability calendar, the "Disney Resort Guests" button is the only one that will show any availability.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder*
> 
> View attachment 503492



I wonder if they will keep any slots for "day of" guests, or if those slots will only open up from reserved guests "cancelling by midnight" which sounds like a requirement or penalty.

Then there's always the chance some parks/days will not be reserved full even at "day of", so I would assume those would show available on the app that day.


----------



## Spridell

if anyone interested I am at Animal kingdom villas now at Sanaa for lunch. 

In the DVC forums answering any questions.


----------



## CastAStone

SMRT-1 said:


> "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."
> 
> The official Disney verbiage only mentions converting 2021 room-only reservations. But who knows?
> 
> However, I thought I'd read that modifications to 2020 packages were allowed starting yesterday, but maybe that was only for resort moves or park hoppers. Although with the DPPS issues, people were having trouble actually getting through to someone to help.


It's clear as mud for people in my exact situation. I am assuming I have to wait until the 28th but I'm going to call tomorrow and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Princess Merida

KayMichigan said:


> The guests probably figured they wouldn't have the guts to enforce the mask rule, and if the CMs tried they'd just push back until the CM backed down. Glad to see they're enforcing it.


Yes and with limited guests at the moment there are more than enough CMs to help enforce.  There were 3 CMs speaking to them about it and 3 others nearby.


----------



## Krandor

KayMichigan said:


> The guests probably figured they wouldn't have the guts to enforce the mask rule, and if the CMs tried they'd just push back until the CM backed down. Glad to see they're enforcing it.



Yeah this is my guess too "don't worry about it honey..  there is no way disney is going to enforce masks.  They just put that down because the lawyers told them to.  We'll be fine"


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Does anyone have any idea on approximate number of tickets that used to be sold for EMM or DAH events?  Just wondering how those numbers compare to opening numbers for the parks.  I went to EMM for TSL and it was great.  Hardly  a wait for anything and only TSL was open. DAH at AK was the same and not all rides were open.


----------



## CastAStone

dancergirlsmom said:


> Does anyone have any idea on approximate number of tickets that used to be sold for EMM or DAH events?  Just wondering how those numbers compare to opening numbers for the parks.  I went to EMM for TSL and it was great.  Hardly  a wait for anything and only TSL was open. DAH at AK was the same and not all rides were open.


I don't know about DAH but when EMM started the number was in the hundreds. @GADisneyDad14 might have a sense of it.


----------



## JacknSally

*Posted too soon! Ignore!*


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> I thought so but it doesn’t say that on the Disney site at all. I’m wondering now if it’s best to wait instead of actively pursuing a change.


I can tell you that I never received a notification via e-mail that it had to be done.  I'm wondering if they're trying to slow the panic.  Maybe they are finally doing the smart thing and letting people know in groups based on dates.


----------



## abja09

I have BWV reservation for September with no park tickets.  On my MDE app is always shows I have a one day ticket for both my son and I.  It' s a ghost ticket and has been there since 2013 I think.  I do not even believe it is a valid ticket.  So today I log onto MDE on my laptop and see the notice about needing park reservations and there is a button to view availabilityy calendar.  Sure enough I was able to book a park reservation for one day!  As I said I'm not even sure that it's a valid ticket!!  At least I can go to one park in September (possibly) if I can't buy tickets "later this summer" or get park reservations for my trip.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

PixarBall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275206066121379841
> Whoever started it doesn’t matter. The fact the CMs will be the ones to enforce this and people will be idiots is not cool. Disney needs to make examples out of people that do this kind of behavior. Even telling a CM to mind her business and scream back shouldn’t happen now. You know the rules going on.


Did the Cast member report it to the police?

Under *Florida* law, a person who *spits* in another's face could be prosecuted for committing battery. For *spitting* in another person's face, the battery is a misdemeanor and could result in probation or imprisonment up to one year. However, it is a separate crime to *spit* in the face of law enforcement personnel.


----------



## Krandor

Since things have calmed down a bit thought I'd go through my experience at six flags this weekend and what their operatons looked like.  

I'll start with the dreaded M-word. It was hot here this weekend in georgia in the 90s. Wearing the mask in that weather was tough. I found myself doing a few rides then getting my refillable bottle filled (they were not refilling the bottles but giving you the drink you want in a paper cup for you to pour in) and sitting down to drink for a bit. I tried not to walk around while drinking so I'd find a bench away from people and sit there and drink then put mask back on and head to next ride. Most people were complying with the masks though you did see some walking around without them on or not on properly but I'd say 90-95% compliance. On the rides they would not start a ride unless everybody had the mask on and on properly. I started with a neck gaiter mask which I like since it looks like darth vader's mask and it feels secure but being cloth once I started to sweat whole thing got wet quickly so switched to surgical style mask quickly for the most part. On the first roller coaster I could feel the wind through the mask but it didn't come off but I was worried it would so I wound up using the neck gaiter mask on the rides and surgical one wandering around but honestly didn't see any masks come off even on the roller coasters. 

Entrace was easier then it has ever been. They had the walk through temp scans. Can't even tell your getting your temp taken if you are not paying attention. Then the evolv scanners in place of bag check were simple and easy. Loved not having to take my keys, phone, headphones, battery packs, etc out and put them in the bin for the metal detectors. Massive improvement. 

Hand sanitizer and portable sinks everywhere and social distancing markers all over the places. Rides were every other row and no more then one party on a row. So as a solo person I had a full row of 4 seats to myself on Goliath. On monster mansion (dark boat ride) I got a whole boat to myself. Lots more cleaning then normal. 

One of the rides where you shoot things with a gun (Justice League) is closed and looks to be closed due to covid so looks like they decided sanitizing the guns between use was going to be a problem so have it shut down for now. 

They were definitely doing a good job overall. Masks were the biggest issue. Just not fun to have to wear but is the only way theme parks can open up right now so I agree with the polcy. 

Oh yeah one final story.  On the way out there was a lady with some kids in between the evolve scanners and the entance gate and there was a security guard yelling at her to come back (and she already had he mask below her chin before even entering in) and she was going "if I have covid all these kids have covid and they can't do anything in the park without me" and still tried to head to entrace and the guard kept yelling at her.  Finally she went back.  My guess is she falied temp check.  Regardless of what she failed (temp or security) it was really good to see them enforcing the entrance requirements to get into the park.


----------



## Sunnywho

SierraT said:


> So does anyone care to guess when tickets will be released for this year, if at all?   I know there are two sets of people remaining to book tickets by the end of the week.  Availability still looks good so far though.


Undercover Tourist told me today it would be end of June or beginning of July for when tickets would be available. Could be true.


----------



## JacknSally

SMRT-1 said:


> "If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations."





CastAStone said:


> It's clear as mud for people in my exact situation. I am assuming I have to wait until the 28th but I'm going to call tomorrow and let you all know how it goes.



*@CastAStone, if you don't mind me asking, what's your situation? Sorry if you've already explained and I missed it/forgot!*

*I've gotten myself confused I think.   Forgive me!

Do we know if they aren't allowing any room-only stays at all until further notice, in which case everything has to either be made into a package or cancelled? Or is the situation just that if you currently have a room-only reservation for 2021 but were planning to get tickets eventually, you now just have to convert that to a package? All of the info and changes are blending together for me at this point lol. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me that they wouldn't allow any room-only stays at all.... but I absolutely put nothing past Disney right now. 

For our December 2020 trip, we've rented a night at Copper Creek for our first night. No tickets for that day, and we hadn't intended to get any because of when our flight gets in. We're just doing an evening at Disney Springs. Day 2, we move over to POFQ (lol maybe) and have tickets as a package for the rest of our dates. I'm really hoping I've misunderstood and we won't have to get tickets we don't want/need for that Copper Creek night LOL.*


----------



## one_cat

Spridell said:


> if anyone interested I am at Animal kingdom villas now at Sanaa for lunch.
> 
> In the DVC forums answering any questions.


WHich DVC forum?


----------



## Spaceguy55

Whatever happened to the rumor about 3 no shows and you get a time out ?
I didn't see or have heard anything about that being a thing anywhere yet on MDE...
maybe I missed it..
And..... they are not that many streamers and vloggers..even counting friends and family well under a 100, I'm sure all have AP's so not a real factor in taking up many spots.


----------



## DuchessandBerlioz

one_cat said:


> WHich DVC forum?


I believe it’s Live now at OKW.


----------



## DisneyEater

Carol Jackson said:


> So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.



I feel like Epcot rope drop will be crowded since it doesn't open until 11.


----------



## FinallyFL

https://www.disboards.com/threads/live-now-at-okw-ask-any-questions-you-want.3805189/#post-62041976


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *@CastAStone, if you don't mind me asking, what's your situation? Sorry if you've already explained and I missed it/forgot!*
> 
> *I've gotten myself confused I think.   Forgive me!
> 
> Do we know if they aren't allowing any room-only stays at all until further notice, in which case everything has to either be made into a package or cancelled? Or is the situation just that if you currently have a room-only reservation for 2021 but were planning to get tickets eventually, you now just have to convert that to a package? All of the info and changes are blending together for me at this point lol. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me that they wouldn't allow any room-only stays at all.... but I absolutely put nothing past Disney right now.
> 
> For our December 2020 trip, we've rented a night at Copper Creek for our first night. No tickets for that day, and we hadn't intended to get any because of when our flight gets in. We're just doing an evening at Disney Springs. Day 2, we move over to POFQ (lol maybe) and have tickets as a package for the rest of our dates. I'm really hoping I've misunderstood and we won't have to get tickets we don't want/need for that Copper Creek night LOL.*


I have a room only 2020 stay that I want to convert to a 2021 package.


----------



## Dave006

Minnie368 said:


> Yes I selected my party.  Then when I selected the date the parks' images below the calendar were all greyed out and it said no availability.  I have a resort reservation and park tickets linked.  I was able to book all 8 days for the 2 in my room who had 8-day tickets.  I was able to book the first day for DH and myself who have both 8day tickets and APs.  After booking that first day nothing has shown available since.


You might be caught in an AP rule conflict at the moment. If you plan to use your 8 day tickets instead of your APs, you could just create 2 dummy profiles in MDE and spit the 8 day tickets from the APs. You can reassign the 8 day unused tickets within MDE without issue. 

Dave


----------



## Clockwork

i waited on hold for over 5 hours to have a cast mate accidentally disconnect me, I’m a little upset. Disney at one time was top notch with customer service lately I’m seeing a lot of dropping the ball.


----------



## abja09

Sunnywho said:


> Undercover Tourist told me today it would be end of June or beginning of July for when tickets would be available. Could be true.



Thanks for posting this!  Hopes it's true!!


----------



## Minnie368

Dave006 said:


> You might be caught in an AP rule conflict at the moment. If you plan to use your 8 day tickets instead of your APs, you could just create 2 dummy profiles in MDE and spit the 8 day tickets from the APs. You can reassign the 8 day unused tickets within MDE without issue.
> 
> Dave


Thanks.  What I'm finding though is that I can't reassign my 8 day tickets to a dummy profile because the tickets are part of our package.  It shows them as nontransferable for that reason.  We purchased them because tickets were required for the dining recovery offer, the other 2 needed them anyway, and we figured we would use their value toward new APs next year.  I think I'm stuck in the AP/regular ticket glitch and I'm going to have to call.  Problem is I'm working 12 hours today and there's no way I'm going to be able to do that until later tonight.  I just don't want to end up not getting park reservations with the other 2 in our room...


----------



## SMRT-1

JacknSally said:


> *I've gotten myself confused I think.   Forgive me!
> 
> Do we know if they aren't allowing any room-only stays at all until further notice, in which case everything has to either be made into a package or cancelled? Or is the situation just that if you currently have a room-only reservation for 2021 but were planning to get tickets eventually, you now just have to convert that to a package? All of the info and changes are blending together for me at this point lol. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me that they wouldn't allow any room-only stays at all.... but I absolutely put nothing past Disney right now.
> 
> For our December 2020 trip, we've rented a night at Copper Creek for our first night. No tickets for that day, and we hadn't intended to get any because of when our flight gets in. We're just doing an evening at Disney Springs. Day 2, we move over to POFQ (lol maybe) and have tickets as a package for the rest of our dates. I'm really hoping I've misunderstood and we won't have to get tickets we don't want/need for that Copper Creek night LOL.*


I don't think they're requiring tickets for hotel/DVC stays; it's just that they're currently requiring both hotel reservations and park tickets in order to make Park Pass reservations, so people who want to visit a park on the days of their room-only reservation need to convert their room reservation to a package in order to make Park Pass reservations before it opens up to everyone on 6/28.

Since you don't plan to visit a park on your Copper Creek day, and therefore don't need a Park Pass for that day, then you should be just fine with your reservations/tickets as is, since your POFQ package gets you access to the Park Pass reservations (if you haven't done so already) for the days you plan to visit the parks.


----------



## AmberMV

Dave006 said:


> You might be caught in an AP rule conflict at the moment. If you plan to use your 8 day tickets instead of your APs, you could just create 2 dummy profiles in MDE and spit the 8 day tickets from the APs. You can reassign the 8 day unused tickets within MDE without issue.
> 
> Dave


Her 8 day tickets are a package and can't be reassigned or moved.  She needs to call. Mine were the same way. I have AP and had other tickets that were part of the free dining recovery package and even the CM had a hard time trying to separate them from the room and then removing the extra tickets.  I wasn't able to book parks until he removed those extra tickets.


----------



## JacknSally

SMRT-1 said:


> I don't think they're requiring tickets for hotel/DVC stays; it's just that they're currently requiring both hotel reservations and park tickets in order to make Park Pass reservations, so people who want to visit a park on the days of their room-only reservation need to convert their room reservation to a package in order to make Park Pass reservations before it opens up to everyone on 6/28.
> 
> Since you don't plan to visit a park on your Copper Creek day, and therefore don't need a Park Pass for that day, then you should be just fine with your reservations/tickets as is, since your POFQ package gets you access to the Park Pass reservations (if you haven't done so already) for the days you plan to visit the parks.



*Thank you!! This is what I was hoping, and what I assumed to be the case, but then it occurred to me I might have it completely wrong.   Perfect.*


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> I have a room only 2020 stay that I want to convert to a 2021 package.



Are you sure you can call tomorrow? I think tomorrow was just 2021 room only to packages.

6/28 is when you can book your new 2021 package or buy tickets for 2021. I would just book the new trip and then cancel the 2020.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So when do we think we might hear some official news about the skyliner?


The special team member who handled my resort changes yesterday did tell me that it is supposed to be running.  Maybe being a "special team member" gives him a little more credibility!  I guess we will find out sometime in the near future.  (See how I avoided use of that nasty s**n word!)


----------



## JaxDad

Bibbobboo2u said:


> The special team member who handled my resort changes yesterday did tell me that it is supposed to be running.  Maybe being a "special team member" gives him a little more credibility!  I guess we will find out sometime in the near future.  (See how I avoided use of that nasty s**n word!)


"Team Member?" Are you sure you didn't call Universal by mistake?


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Are you sure you can call tomorrow? I think tomorrow was just 2021 room only to packages.
> 
> 6/28 is when you can book your new 2021 package or buy tickets for 2021. I would just book the new trip and then cancel the 2020.


I’m not! But I have a closed resort for 2020 and modifying that is open and tomorrow modifying in 2021 will be open so what the heck I’ll take a shot!


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> I’m not! But I have a closed resort for 2020 and modifying that is open and tomorrow modifying in 2021 will be open so what the heck I’ll take a shot!



*Please let us know what happens!*


----------



## Dentam

BigOnDis said:


> I have a friend that has a DVC reservation scheduled in December, originally scheduled for May.  In May her daughter was only two and didn't need a ticket when they bought them but now she has turned three and needs a ticket.  She called last week to see if she could get her a ticket to make Park Reservations and was told no, which I think is wrong.  Now she has Park Reservations for 3 out of 4 of her party hoping she can get her daughter in when ticket sales resume.
> 
> I hope you have better luck and/or they change that policy.



I agree that is wrong - how crazy.  Maybe they will just be forced to say she is still 2 when they arrive.



PixarBall said:


> “A guest SPIT on a CM at Springs for trying to enforce the mask rule. SPIT. ON. THEM. IN. A. PANDEMIC.”
> 
> well when things like this happen you will get really pissed off CMs who are doing the dirty work and taking the heat. Anyone doing this type of behavior or even fighting back at a CM should be removed immediately and banned for life



Unbelievable!  They absolutely should be banned for life.  



Krandor said:


> Right and it is fair to allow people who have had tickets for months or years first shot at tickets over somebody who wants to buy tickets today.



I agree, but to say that 2020 folks who already have a room booked and paid in full can't purchase tickets until literally everyone else has been able to is not fair either in my opinion.  At least the people who booked through Disney can get their money back for the room I guess.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JaxDad said:


> "Team Member?" Are you sure you didn't call Universal by mistake?


 I thought the same thing when the original cast member who answered my call at the 1.5 hr mark yesterday said she would have to transfer me to a special member handling resort changes. I think if I had asked if she meant cast member, she might have "accidentally" ended my call!
ETA:  Maybe WDW's "special team members" actually work for Universal, since things seem to be going more smoothly over there!


----------



## one_cat

Carol Jackson said:


> So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.


With the three newest rides I am expecting HS rope drop to be nuts.  It will be interesting to see how they enforce social distancing.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> I’m not! But I have a closed resort for 2020 and modifying that is open and tomorrow modifying in 2021 will be open so what the heck I’ll take a shot!



Wouldn't it just be so much easier if they just let us do it online???

I don't need to talk to anyone! I can compare the price of my room-only to the new price if I upgrade to a package on my own!


----------



## one_cat

Farro said:


> Wouldn't it just be so much easier if they just let us do it online???
> 
> I don't need to talk to anyone! I can compare the price of my room-only to the new price if I upgrade to a package on my own!


With Disney IT in chaos the customer facing online system may not be available. This may be the only option.


----------



## cristen72

I have a DVC reservation for January 1-3. No tickets.  And probably can’t “make it a package” tomorrow since it’s not a regular reservation from Disney.


----------



## Hummingbird

Princess Merida said:


> Saw two people in the Boardwalk lobby today without masks.  They were told they had to put masks on.  They told the CMs they didn’t have any and they were instructed to go to the Screendoor and purchase some immediately.  CMs did treat this like a big deal and a few of them even apologized to us even though this definitely isn’t their fault.  It’s the guests.  There are signs everywhere.  It was impressive.  I hope CMs continue to be able to enforce rules like this. So happy to be here even if it’s a limited experience.



I'm so glad to hear this. I hope this extends to the parks and Disney really empowers CMs to hold up the rules.


----------



## LSUmiss

BrianR said:


> Then what in the world is 407-934-7639 for?  The front desk at a resort?


Idk what it’s supposed to be, but it was the first number I was able to call that didn’t give me a busy single or all circuits busy message. I’m on finally on hold now. Mine is a park pass issue.


----------



## BrianR

LSUmiss said:


> Idk what it’s supposed to be, but it was the first number I was able to call that didn’t give me a busy single or all circuits busy message. I’m on finally on hold now. Mine is a park pass issue.


It's the number listed on my room reservation but I never got anything other than all circuits busy on it.


----------



## chasgoose

Carol Jackson said:


> So with no staggered entrance times, wanna bet rope drops, even with limited capacity in place, will still be crazy.



Yeah, I'm still really interested to see how they manage that, especially at DHS where they are opening later in the day and, even w/o RotR virtual queue madness, its still one of the parks where rope-drop is most beneficial and also one of the worst at allowing for social distancing. I can't imagine Disney wants people posting pictures of anything even half as crowded as what rope-drop looked like post SWGE/RotR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chasgoose said:


> Yeah, I'm still really interested to see how they manage that, especially at DHS where they are opening later in the day and, even w/o RotR virtual queue madness, its still one of the parks where rope-drop is most beneficial and also one of the worst at allowing for social distancing. I can't imagine Disney wants people posting pictures of anything even half as crowded as what rope-drop looked like post SWGE/RotR.



I agree, especially the first few days - hopefully word gets out that with low crowds there are no real issues with getting on RotR if you want/no need to rope drop (assuming that is the case)


----------



## EddieValiant

one_cat said:


> With the three newest rides I am expecting HS rope drop to be nuts.  It will be interesting to see how they enforce social distancing.



I chose Hollywood Studios for 3 days of a 5 day trip. It might take 3 days to ride them all!


----------



## LSUmiss

Janet McDonald said:


> Several times.  It took me 17 hours to get mine so I keep going in to look and make sure they are real and haven't disappeared.


I took screen shots too!


----------



## Eric Smith

EddieValiant said:


> I chose Hollywood Studios for 3 days of a 5 day trip. It might take 3 days to ride them all!


I really don't think the lines are going to be that long.


----------



## MIndy S

With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?


----------



## AmberMV

MIndy S said:


> With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?


Yeah there must be some plan they have for managing crowds.  100% chance otherwise there will be a massive rope drop crowd waiting at the gates to rush to RoTR and MMRR which none of that fosters social distancing.  I'd bet there will be some system.

Edit:  What if it's something like room location requests at resorts where you give you 1,2,3,4,5 attraction requests in order and they assign you windows of time to show up for the rides based on your requests?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MIndy S said:


> With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?



I don't think they will do that - I think they want people in the standby queues - with no shows and no character meets, etc there isn't that many other places for people to "be" so they want them in the queues

They said they will be utilizing the FP queues for standby  as well so quite a bit of room for the big rides that have sizeable queues even with social distancing given the overall park capacity limits


----------



## Wreckem

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree, especially the first few days - hopefully word gets out that with low crowds there are no real issues with getting on RotR if you want/no need to rope drop (assuming that is the case)



Well they were doing about 1150-1200 per hour before the shutdown.

If they are open for 10 hours you can expect about 11,000-12,000 riders tops without social distancing. I’d say they probably top out at 8-9k with social distancing when they reopen. So not everyone will get to ride if park capacity is at 15k. I actually think DHS park capacity will be less than that as IOA and UO are reportedly at a combined 15k capacity.


----------



## chasgoose

MIndy S said:


> With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?



I don't understand, wouldn't that create the same problem for social distancing as virtual queues or FP? Part of the reason they are doing standby only is to get people into lines to reduce the amount of people wandering the park and also because social distancing is more easily enforced in a line setting. Also, I think randomly assigned times would frustrate a lot of guests.


----------



## LSUmiss

BrianR said:


> It's the number listed on my room reservation but I never got anything other than all circuits busy on it.


I was able to get through right away but am on hold, of course.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

Does anyone have another number to call for only changing park hopper tickets to base tickets? I've tried a bunch of numbers and am only getting "All circuits are busy"


----------



## MIndy S

chasgoose said:


> I don't understand, wouldn't that create the same problem for social distancing as virtual queues or FP? Part of the reason they are doing standby only is to get people into lines to reduce the amount of people wandering the park and also because social distancing is more easily enforced in a line setting. Also, I think randomly assigned times would frustrate a lot of guests.



I guess that makes sense. I just am envisioning a scenario where 90% of the people with Park Reservations show up at Rope Drop at DHS and all head towards ROTR.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> I was able to get through right away but am on hold, of course.


Did the music stop for you as well?


----------



## Disneysoule

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> Does anyone have another number to call for only changing park hopper tickets to base tickets? I've tried a bunch of numbers and am only getting "All circuits are busy"


I’ve been trying to get through to DVC for three days and it’s always busy too. I can imagine a CM just had enough and ripped out all the phone lines  lol


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Did the music stop for you as well?


People were reporting sometimes 1-2 hours of dead silence and then a CM answered


----------



## Eric Smith

MIndy S said:


> With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?


I think they know that the crowds will be small enough that ride capacity won't be an issue.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder how the EEMH crowds at the parks compare to the capacity limits in place now.

ROTR might pose a problem because of it’s reliability that I’m assuming hasn’t gotten better, but if crowds are similar to EEMH in October, I don’t think wait times will be a huge issue where people are having to rope drop to avoid it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gatechfan99

MIndy S said:


> I guess that makes sense. I just am envisioning a scenario where 90% of the people with Park Reservations show up at Rope Drop at DHS and all head towards ROTR.


I just feel like that's not a concern to them initially or they would've utilized the Park Arrival time that everyone thought was going to be an option on the reservation. There have been rumors of just 15% capacity which might not be more than 8 or 9000 there.

I could also see a scenario where a lot of people don't want to get there right at rope drop. It's going to be tough for a lot of people to spend 10 straight hours there in masks. I could see some people planning to just wait until 12 or 1 and stay until close when the last couple of hours might be really light with no park hopping. Also, with the social distancing on buses, it might be very difficult for everyone who wants to get there for rope drop to do so if the bus capacity is very limited and only running a short time before opening. It'll be interesting regardless.

I also have no doubt there will be a sizable amount of people wanting to go MMRR and SDD at rope drop as well, though certainly RotR will have the most.


----------



## Raggou

I have finally awoken from my slumbers. 

Do we know anything about when Dining reservations might re-open? 
I know we got the list of restaurants


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> People were reporting sometimes 1-2 hours of dead silence and then a CM answered


Thats where I am right now.


----------



## rteetz

Raggou said:


> Do we know anything about when Dining reservations might re-open?


Nothing yet


----------



## Sandisw

SierraT said:


> So does anyone care to guess when tickets will be released for this year, if at all?   I know there are two sets of people remaining to book tickets by the end of the week.  Availability still looks good so far though.



I am hearing some rumblings it could be as early as first week in July...rumor and speculation of course.


----------



## Dis5150

CastAStone said:


> I’m not! But I have a closed resort for 2020 and modifying that is open and tomorrow modifying in 2021 will be open so what the heck I’ll take a shot!


Please report back what they tell you - I have a 2020 package I want to modify to a 2021 package and have NO idea when we can do that! The CM I talked to when I moved from a closed date to an open date, told me that I would be able to move my 35% discount when I modified my room but who knows how true that is!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Another question for the day, 
How are they going to keep people from riding ROTR more than one time without VQ?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sunnywho said:


> Undercover Tourist told me today it would be end of June or beginning of July for when tickets would be available. Could be true.


Makes sense. If capacity numbers are set, everyone with tickets has had a chance to book, and there's room at the parks, might as well start selling tickets and make some money. I hope resort bookings for 2020 open soon, too!


----------



## chasgoose

Spaceguy55 said:


> Another question for the day,
> How are they going to keep people from riding ROTR more than one time without VQ?



They probably won't. That said, they also likely won't need to. While RotR is unlikely to be a walk-on, even at reduced capacity for park entry, since it will also have pretty reduced capacity for riders due to how it works, it will still probably have reasonable wait times such that people could do it more than once. The only reason VQ only allowed people to ride it once was likely to prevent people grabbing up and hoarding boarding passes when things were running normally and to maximize the ability for as many different guests to get on the ride. That won't be as big of an issue for now.


----------



## JacknSally

Spaceguy55 said:


> Another question for the day,
> How are they going to keep people from riding ROTR more than one time without VQ?



*With low park capacity, they may not care. Not everyone will want to ride ROTR, so depending on the numbers it may even out, or at least not be a big enough issue for them to worry about it given everything else they have to worry about right now.*


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

LSUmiss said:


> I took screen shots too!


Me too!


----------



## MrsSmith07

BigOnDis said:


> I have a friend that has a DVC reservation scheduled in December, originally scheduled for May.  In May her daughter was only two and didn't need a ticket when they bought them but now she has turned three and needs a ticket.  She called last week to see if she could get her a ticket to make Park Reservations and was told no, which I think is wrong.  Now she has Park Reservations for 3 out of 4 of her party hoping she can get her daughter in when ticket sales resume.
> 
> I hope you have better luck and/or they change that policy.



Tell them to keep trying. In the right circumstances Disney can help. My oldest needed to upgrade from a silver pass to a gold annual pass for our July trip, it was Disneys rule that you could only do it in person (outside of renewal window). I was able to get someone to upgrade his pass over the phone Saturday so I could book park reservations. I think it helped that I pointed out that I would have done it on my own if they would have allowed me to. It took 3.5 hours, and speaking to someone in ticketing services to get it done.


----------



## Raggou

JacknSally said:


> *With low park capacity, they may not care. Not everyone will want to ride ROTR, so depending on the numbers it may even out, or at least not be a big enough issue for them to worry about it given everything else they have to worry about right now.*



Will be interesting to see the true limit of "capacity" now, Especially the opening week/days since the park did "sell out" of reservations.


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> I have finally awoken from my slumbers.
> 
> Do we know anything about when Dining reservations might re-open?
> I know we got the list of restaurants


My totally uninformed speculation says that Dining will open next week.  I think they'll try to get through the Park Pass this week and open dining next week.  That should at least go better since that system already exists.

....famous last words


----------



## RedWhiteandBlugold

Dis5150 said:


> Please report back what they tell you - I have a 2020 package I want to modify to a 2021 package and have NO idea when we can do that! The CM I talked to when I moved from a closed date to an open date, told me that I would be able to move my 35% discount when I modified my room but who knows how true that is!



I'm in the same boat. My TA tried to modify our 2020 package to a 2021 package yesterday just in case she could. She reported back to me that she was unable to do it yesterday (not a surprise) but was told she could do it on the 24th...I was under the impression that we would have to wait until the 28th. Guess I'll find out tomorrow?


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Did the music stop for you as well?


Not yet but I’ve only been on hold an hour & 10 min so far.


----------



## bffer

AmberMV said:


> People were reporting sometimes 1-2 hours of dead silence and then a CM answered


I'm on 6 hours of dead silence. I don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## Raggou

Eric Smith said:


> My totally uninformed speculation says that Dining will open next week.  I think they'll try to get through the Park Pass this week and open dining next week.  That should at least go better since that system already exists.
> 
> ....famous last words



I also dont know for sure but this would make sense to me...  get through the park reservation nightmare. No need to throw dining ON TOP of that at all the poor CM on the phone and tech support. 

Then roll that out


----------



## rteetz

bffer said:


> I'm on 6 hours of dead silence. I don't know what to do at this point.


I got in after 3 hour 35 minutes.


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> I also dont know for sure but this would make sense to me...  get through the park reservation nightmare. No need to throw dining ON TOP of that at all the poor CM on the phone and tech support.
> 
> Then roll that out


I have trouble seeing how dining could go that bad (it would be limited to 60 days of guests or less) but Disney IT could surprise me.


----------



## gatechfan99

Eric Smith said:


> I have trouble seeing how dining could go that bad (it would be limited to 60 days of guests or less) but Disney IT could surprise me.


My main concern is having it tied correctly to park admission. I could see it letting people with no park passes book in-park dining as well as blocking out people with park passes from that same dining. We can hope.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Eric Smith said:


> I have trouble seeing how dining could go that bad (it would be limited to 60 days of guests or less) but Disney IT could surprise me.


I think they will wait until after the 28th after the park reservations maybe July 1 and then from there do the 60 days prior. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Raggou

Eric Smith said:


> I have trouble seeing how dining could go that bad (it would be limited to 60 days of guests or less) but Disney IT could surprise me.



SIMPLE- 
:/ 

Hopefully it actually applies to 60 days before your rez / now if your going the opening week/month 

DINING RESERVATIONS UNTIL 26 2021 GOGOGO <<< Thats how


----------



## Dopey416

I 


AmberMV said:


> People were reporting sometimes 1-2 hours of dead silence and then a CM answered


had total silence for 2.5 hours and finally an IT CM answered - problem solved!!!!


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> SIMPLE-
> :/
> 
> Hopefully it actually applies to 60 days before your rez / now if your going the opening week/month
> 
> DINING RESERVATIONS UNTIL 26 2021 GOGOGO <<< Thats how


Wasn't the 60 day ADR window already announced?  I thought I read somewhere recently that the ADR window was 60 days with people with reservation on site getting 60 days + 10 for length of stay.


----------



## Eric Smith

gatechfan99 said:


> My main concern is having it tied correctly to park admission. I could see it letting people with no park passes book in-park dining as well as blocking out people with park passes from that same dining. We can hope.


That certainly could happen.  I don't know how much of an issue it would be.  I would think they could just put a splash screen before the confirmation telling you that you need to have a valid park pass to dine in the in park restaurant.  A few people may still mistakenly make reservations they can't get to, but I would really hope that it wouldn't be that big of a problem.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Got my gift card email from canceled MNSSHP.


----------



## jenjersnap

I just hope dining can be made online unlike the 6/22-7/10 resort stays.

Also, I do think adr booking will start next week.


----------



## Craig Larson

Marionnette said:


> Nothing happened to my Park Passes. Not then. Not this morning. The Park Passes are still in MDE under my name. Not transferred with the ticket to my placeholder, and not cancelled. Which leads me to conclude that the Park Passes, like FP+, are in no way attached to the ticket media used to make the reservation, but rather, it is attached to the guest in MDE and any valid tickets in that guest’s name.



Would you surmise that if you booked Park Passes for a group, and a portion of that group cancelled their trip, that nothing would happen to the Passes for those still going? I made reservations yesterday for my family and my friends. We are more likely to go then his family, so if they cancel their package with tickets, just want to make sure nothing happens to the passes I reserved for us.


----------



## McGirth

Has anyone heard about Early Morning Magic Fantasyland -- will it be offered or not?  Park Hours show it in July (whereas Early Morning Magic Toy Storyland does not show on Park Hours page), but on the Early Morning Magic Fantasyland page it says this is not currently offered.


----------



## Raggou

McGirth said:


> Has anyone heard about Early Morning Magic Fantasyland -- will it be offered or not?  Park Hours show it in July (whereas Early Morning Magic Toy Storyland does not show on Park Hours page), but on the Early Morning Magic Fantasyland page it says this is not currently offered.



It will not be offered


----------



## Racheldb

Eric Smith said:


> My totally uninformed speculation says that Dining will open next week.  I think they'll try to get through the Park Pass this week and open dining next week.  That should at least go better since that system already exists.
> 
> ....famous last words


I agree with you.  I think dining reservations will begin at the beginning of next week.  Just a guess...


----------



## RWinNOLA

Eric Smith said:


> Wasn't the 60 day ADR window already announced?  I thought I read somewhere recently that the ADR window was 60 days with people with reservation on site getting 60 days + 10 for length of stay.



I don’t recall seeing any such announcement but there are plenty of folks with resort reservations after the 7/11 theme park opening date that are well under 60 days and can’t make dining reservations.  I suspect that is really the question that was being asked.


----------



## Ensusieasm

WonderlandisReality said:


> Got my gift card email from canceled MNSSHP.


If it was cancelled why not a refund? Why a gift Card?


----------



## Raggou

Racheldb said:


> I agree with you.  I think dining reservations will begin at the beginning of next week.  Just a guess...



I certainly hope so... already pushing close to when the parks open in 18 days,,,


----------



## jb405

bffer said:


> I'm on 6 hours of dead silence. I don't know what to do at this point.


I had 3.5 hrs this morning of dead silence when I had to end the call because I needed my phone to scan at the grocery store. I called again when I was done and I’m an hour in now but there has been music the whole time so far.


----------



## Funfire240

I was on my computer and looking at my reservation - which we have All Star Sports for 9/18-23/2020 and I noticed that I had a change button instead of just cancel now.  I can change my travel dates and/or my resort. Of course, I would have to pay the difference to change resorts.  AOA and POP are the only values showing possible and CBR and the cabins are showing for moderates.  I didn't go any further in trying to actually change though because I don't want to mess up our reservation just yet lol


----------



## jb405

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> Does anyone have another number to call for only changing park hopper tickets to base tickets? I've tried a bunch of numbers and am only getting "All circuits are busy"


I called the ticketing line 407-566-4985. Took just a couple redials this afternoon to get an answer.... now I’ve been on hold an hour


----------



## disneyfan150

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275445962626879489


That's different. That is the thing I hate about Universal - the locker situation.  I was on the ride last week and put my phone in my pocket.  It slid out when the seat was at a steep angle. I had on the "slick -dries really fast - shorts".  I caught my phone. I should have been more careful. The locker line was as long as the ride line one time.


----------



## FinallyFL

Craig Larson said:


> Would you surmise that if you booked Park Passes for a group, and a portion of that group cancelled their trip, that nothing would happen to the Passes for those still going? I made reservations yesterday for my family and my friends. We are more likely to go then his family, so if they cancel their package with tickets, just want to make sure nothing happens to the passes I reserved for us.


Just go back into MDE and cancel their park reservations if they decide not to go.


----------



## Eric Smith

disneyfan150 said:


> That's different. That is the thing I hate about Universal - the locker situation.  I was on the ride last week and put my phone in my pocket.  It slid out when the seat was at a steep angle. I had on the "slick -dries really fast - shorts".  I caught my phone. I should have been more careful. The locker line was as long as the ride line one time.


That same exact thing happened to me on Gringott's a couple years ago.  I almost lost my phone when the track pitched down at the start of the ride.


----------



## Pens Fan

WonderlandisReality said:


> Got my gift card email from canceled MNSSHP.



Curious - did you originally pay  with a gift card?


----------



## tramps’lady

Craig Larson said:


> Would you surmise that if you booked Park Passes for a group, and a portion of that group cancelled their trip, that nothing would happen to the Passes for those still going? I made reservations yesterday for my family and my friends. We are more likely to go then his family, so if they cancel their package with tickets, just want to make sure nothing happens to the passes I reserved for us.


i cancelled some people off some park reservations yesterday.  it was pretty simple.  select cancel and then a screen came up asking who wasn't going, select and then cancel.  everybody else remained on the reservation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MIndy S said:


> With no virtual queues or Fast Passes, what do you guys think are the chances that they will assign ride times to guests with Park Reservations for the more popular rides to avoid crowds and chokepoints? Rides like ROTR, FOP, MFSR, and MMMR?


Right now 0. They have stated there will be no VQ system (meaning they don’t have the infrastructure in place for giving ride times out like that). I would be prepared to see lines extended weirdly outside and around the attractions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Edit:  What if it's something like room location requests at resorts where you give you 1,2,3,4,5 attraction requests in order and they assign you windows of time to show up for the rides based on your requests?


 as if Disney IT could put a system like that together in a couple months


----------



## McGirth

Raggou said:


> It will not be offered



Thank you!  Was that documented somewhere?  Disney's communications have been really spotty -- some contradictory info in different places, missing in others...


----------



## Nick6300

I probably haven't followed the updates as much as many/most of you, and so I called a CM just for some quick answers that I thought I'd share in case it helps:

1) Additional dining will likely be added, but not until assessing how it's going after opening in mid July. So for now, even some quick service locations w/ easy mobile ordering like ABC, Woody's, Columbia Harbour, Casey's Corner may not be open until later. I think we may be more bummed out about Hollywood Scoops and Plaza Parlor not being open in the scorching summer. 

2) CM agreed that appears no breakfast now at Be Our Guest, with lunch now being table service at something like $62/adult and $37/children. I guess we won't see the inside of BOG for a while!

3) The highly encouraged (not required) touchless pay can be achieved by using credit/debit (don't have to use your MagicBands as you might think). Reminder that there is a $100 refundable deposit for linking a credit card to MB for charging. You can still use giftcards, not directly, but you could add, say, $500 in giftcards to room, and have the MBs charge to room. Anything leftover will result in a reissued giftcard, so you no need to feel pressure to use the entire giftcard balance. I think I also saw an article stating MBs are no longer free with onsite stays? CM said that's not true, it's still only the personalized ones that are an additional charge. But I'm guessing that because the free MBs are reported to stop Jan. 2021, he hasn't heard about this yet. But if you're using an old MB, they are rated for 2 yrs (I've seen where it can be longer), and you can match up past orders on MDE by serial numbers to tell if you are taking a relatively new one or super old one. That's sort of handy given I always order plain blue or green bands. 

The interesting news about MBs being mandated for the NBA players at WDW for hotel room/park access, security checkpoints, and check in for COVID/medical testing with different color signaling medical attn required. 

4) Online express check in is highly encouraged but not required. I always avoid, so that I can try to choose between avail. rooms for proximity to transportation or dining. But you could do online check in (inside 10 days before arrival recommended) and then still visit the counter if you don't like your room location. They're encouraging not to physically check out either... so they will leave you an check out receipt at your door with no need to visit the front desk unless you need to for something specific.

5) CM believes rooms could be staggered for spacing. Not sure I get this. I'm not sure what that would do for requests to link rooms. I'd think they would still let you. 

6) Giftcards for skipping housekeeping is gone for now. There will be a deep clean between guests and lighter cleaning during your stay. 

7) Magical Express will take you from MCO airport to hotel. But still not confirmed that they will take you back to airport. You'd think so, and CM agreed, but they left that out. No airline services at any of the onsite hotels. Not sure about printing boarding passes or if just the bag service is gone. I don't think a lot of the value resorts had a business center where you could print them yourself. 

8) Transportation will likely still be 45-60min before parks open and running 90-120 min after closing. My side thought, is that you're always told 45min before park opens and certain park's buses run much earlier. But, I think it's possible that buses will be not quite as early as historically. Some of the early buses were to accommodate early dining. While there are staggered park openings, with ea. park opening 1 hr part, and less guests, there will still need to be a lot of buses to accommodate proper spacing. No more jammed buses with people standing on top of your feet. 

9) We all used to plan our days with Touring Plans, or a free service, or from drew from our own experiences: avoiding MK on Sat, or avoiding EMH parks, etc. Now with the limited capacities and no EMH, a Sat is just like a Tue/Wed in terms of crowds. Every day should be more or less the same. I was thinking about this yesterday as I was trying to pick my park days. Say it's 25-30% capped capacity at the start, Disney will have no trouble hitting that #, even with the onslaught of disappointing adjustments and ensuing cancellations. And without party nights, too, and dining reservations having been wiped clean, it's pretty simple to pick your days. 

10) I was initially excited when I saw that 6/28 new tickets would be avail. But they're for 2021. No word on when they will expire but most likely 12/31/21, even if you buy the latest avail tickets, something like 9/26/21. So technically they can expire 1/14/22 (for a 12/31 arrival), depending on when you start your 1st use. No word yet on if tickets/resort reservations will be avail for 2020 later this yr. but I guess a lot of will depend on how we're doing with infection levels in the next couple of months after the initial jump after lifted bans, and if Disney can expand the guest cap. Obviously. 

11) I am still wanting to buy 6 day tickets for first of Sept, to replace my linked 4 day + water/NBA, and use those for next 9/2021 when water/nba is more likely open (we also lost a MNSSHP). Still no word on water parks, we both believe that they're a no go for rest of this year. CM thinks slight chance for 1 water park, sort of like TL during the winters while BB is in refurb. 

12) We were initially thinking about maybe filling those 2 empty days with the new Cirque production... you may have heard that they are not going to be open, and may not the rest of the yr. AMC announced a couple of weeks ago opening like 450 theaters late this month. I wonder if the DS AMC will be open. I was surprised that Lion King at Animal Kingdom was initially reported as opening (but not Nemo or Flights of Wonder), and then quickly axed. AK is maybe my wife's fav. park. With us having only 4 days, the Lion King news caused us to pick a 2nd MK day over AK, and EP over AK since there will maybe be a few new things for us like the new Canada show, the educational production above Living with the Land, I think the new grill at Liberty Inn. And now Affection Station is also closed at AK, reported today. 

13) In the slight chance that I'll be able to buy 9/2020 tickets again, I'd want to link them to MDE, then create a new MDE account to transfer the existing 4 day tickets with assigned park reservations, both for safekeeping for 9/2021 but also to make sure that the new 6 day tickets are prioritized. Alternatively, you could have Guest Relations prioritize the 6 day ones. But why waste the time. I would be open to booking a 1 day Universal and taking an uber for the 13 miles from Pop. But I don't know if Unversal's entry is as convoluted / if we can readily use that as a backup plan to not being able to buy 6 day tickets for Sept. 

As a side note: any expiration or other risk outside a fire/natural disaster for keeping unlinked APs? We haven't tried to link in a separate MDE acct to move into our main profiles later. We also have a set of 6 day tickets but they have the fun option, and don't want to waste the water park entries this yr. 

14) You can't modify park day reservations like you could with FastPasses. You can only delete them. Suggestion was to have a PC/Laptop open and logged into MDE and ready to select different days, before deleting park days on your phone. HS was booked up first for the first week or 2 and EP, and then AK followed for filling out Mid/late July with onsite hotel/ticket guests. Disney confirmed that additional spots will be released on Friday when APs are eligible to book. No word yet on additional days being avail. for those booked days for ticket only guests on 6/28. 


The park reservation system was sure frustrating yesterday am - getting up at 6am central to not being able to sign in and pick until like 830. But at least we have our 4 days and don't have to stare at the pink castle anymore. I saw a suggestion from Kenny the Pirate to have like several browsers open from your laptop/PC Firefox, Chrome, IE and also your phones. And to favorite the page and the reservations calendar page. Good luck with your park reservations everyone!


----------



## disneyfan150

Eric Smith said:


> I think they know that the crowds will be small enough that ride capacity won't be an issue.


I hope you are right! All the frustration of the past few months will pay off if we get to ride the new rides just by waiting in standby lines.  My memory is fading in regard to how much quicker standby lines moved when it was just the old paper FPs.  But I do remember how glorious that first hour of park opening was with fewer RD people and no FP return times during that first hour.


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if the menus on Disney’s website are updated with what will actually be offered when they open?


----------



## SheHulk

tramps’lady said:


> i cancelled some people off some park reservations yesterday.  it was pretty simple.  select cancel and then a screen came up asking who wasn't going, select and then cancel.  everybody else remained on the reservation.


Same


----------



## disneyfan150

gatechfan99 said:


> Also, with the social distancing on buses, it might be very difficult for everyone who wants to get there for rope drop to do so if the bus capacity is very limited and only running a short time before opening. It'll be interesting regardless.
> \


Oh boy, I used to just worry about getting to HS 2 hours before opening.  Now, I will have to get to the bus stop 4 hours before opening!


----------



## Racheldb

Raggou said:


> I certainly hope so... already pushing close to when the parks open in 18 days,,,


Tell me about it!  My countdown is 15 days until I arrive!


----------



## jenjersnap

I was cross-checking that this morning with reported resort dining experiences yesterday and it seems to be yes for sure for resort restaurants and maybe for parks. BOG’s menu matches the changes DFB reported, for example. But Biergarten doesn’t show a family style meal, at least, it didn’t yesterday.



LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if the menus on Disney’s website are updated with what will actually be offered when they open?


----------



## babydoll65

Is there a better number to call Disney's IT dept other than 407-939-4357?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275505208194457600


----------



## wdwrule

Funfire240 said:


> I was on my computer and looking at my reservation - which we have All Star Sports for 9/18-23/2020 and I noticed that I had a change button instead of just cancel now.  I can change my travel dates and/or my resort. Of course, I would have to pay the difference to change resorts.  AOA and POP are the only values showing possible and CBR and the cabins are showing for moderates.  I didn't go any further in trying to actually change though because I don't want to mess up our reservation just yet lol


If you don’t want to pay a difference in price for changing resorts (but keeping same dates... no other modifications for the most part), I’d call. They are submitting ‘price protection’ forms to keep your original rate the same.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> as if Disney IT could put a system like that together in a couple months


But would it be a "new" system or would they adapt it from the resort side?

FYI I have no idea how they process resort room requests, whether manually or automatically like a lottery system


----------



## KDee

McGirth said:


> Has anyone heard about Early Morning Magic Fantasyland -- will it be offered or not?  Park Hours show it in July (whereas Early Morning Magic Toy Storyland does not show on Park Hours page), but on the Early Morning Magic Fantasyland page it says this is not currently offered.


I had EMM booked for Sept and it was cancelled, my tickets refunded.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Ensusieasm said:


> If it was cancelled why not a refund? Why a gift Card?


I paid with a gift card.


----------



## Eric Smith

Nick6300 said:


> I probably haven't followed the updates as much as many/most of you, and so I called a CM just for some quick answers that I thought I'd share in case it helps:
> 
> 1) Additional dining will likely be added, but not until assessing how it's going after opening in mid July. So for now, even some quick service locations w/ easy mobile ordering like ABC, Woody's, Columbia Harbour, Casey's Corner may not be open until later. I think we may be more bummed out about Hollywood Scoops and Plaza Parlor not being open in the scorching summer.
> 
> 2) CM agreed that appears no breakfast now at Be Our Guest, with lunch now being table service at something like $62/adult and $37/children. I guess we won't see the inside of BOG for a while!
> 
> 3) The highly encouraged (not required) touchless pay can be achieved by using credit/debit (don't have to use your MagicBands as you might think). Reminder that there is a $100 refundable deposit for linking a credit card to MB for charging. You can still use giftcards, not directly, but you could add, say, $500 in giftcards to room, and have the MBs charge to room. Anything leftover will result in a reissued giftcard, so you no need to feel pressure to use the entire giftcard balance. I think I also saw an article stating MBs are no longer free with onsite stays? CM said that's not true, it's still only the personalized ones that are an additional charge. But I'm guessing that because the free MBs are reported to stop Jan. 2021, he hasn't heard about this yet. But if you're using an old MB, they are rated for 2 yrs (I've seen where it can be longer), and you can match up past orders on MDE by serial numbers to tell if you are taking a relatively new one or super old one. That's sort of handy given I always order plain blue or green bands.
> 
> The interesting news about MBs being mandated for the NBA players at WDW for hotel room/park access, security checkpoints, and check in for COVID/medical testing with different color signaling medical attn required.
> 
> 4) Online express check in is highly encouraged but not required. I always avoid, so that I can try to choose between avail. rooms for proximity to transportation or dining. But you could do online check in (inside 10 days before arrival recommended) and then still visit the counter if you don't like your room location. They're encouraging not to physically check out either... so they will leave you an check out receipt at your door with no need to visit the front desk unless you need to for something specific.
> 
> 5) CM believes rooms could be staggered for spacing. Not sure I get this. I'm not sure what that would do for requests to link rooms. I'd think they would still let you.
> 
> 6) Giftcards for skipping housekeeping is gone for now. There will be a deep clean between guests and lighter cleaning during your stay.
> 
> 7) Magical Express will take you from MCO airport to hotel. But still not confirmed that they will take you back to airport. You'd think so, and CM agreed, but they left that out. No airline services at any of the onsite hotels. Not sure about printing boarding passes or if just the bag service is gone. I don't think a lot of the value resorts had a business center where you could print them yourself.
> 
> 8) Transportation will likely still be 45-60min before parks open and running 90-120 min after closing. My side thought, is that you're always told 45min before park opens and certain park's buses run much earlier. But, I think it's possible that buses will be not quite as early as historically. Some of the early buses were to accommodate early dining. While there are staggered park openings, with ea. park opening 1 hr part, and less guests, there will still need to be a lot of buses to accommodate proper spacing. No more jammed buses with people standing on top of your feet.
> 
> 9) We all used to plan our days with Touring Plans, or a free service, or from drew from our own experiences: avoiding MK on Sat, or avoiding EMH parks, etc. Now with the limited capacities and no EMH, a Sat is just like a Tue/Wed in terms of crowds. Every day should be more or less the same. I was thinking about this yesterday as I was trying to pick my park days. Say it's 25-30% capped capacity at the start, Disney will have no trouble hitting that #, even with the onslaught of disappointing adjustments and ensuing cancellations. And without party nights, too, and dining reservations having been wiped clean, it's pretty simple to pick your days.
> 
> 10) I was initially excited when I saw that 6/28 new tickets would be avail. But they're for 2021. No word on when they will expire but most likely 12/31/21, even if you buy the latest avail tickets, something like 9/26/21. So technically they can expire 1/14/22 (for a 12/31 arrival), depending on when you start your 1st use. No word yet on if tickets/resort reservations will be avail for 2020 later this yr. but I guess a lot of will depend on how we're doing with infection levels in the next couple of months after the initial jump after lifted bans, and if Disney can expand the guest cap. Obviously.
> 
> 11) I am still wanting to buy 6 day tickets for first of Sept, to replace my linked 4 day + water/NBA, and use those for next 9/2021 when water/nba is more likely open (we also lost a MNSSHP). Still no word on water parks, we both believe that they're a no go for rest of this year. CM thinks slight chance for 1 water park, sort of like TL during the winters while BB is in refurb.
> 
> 12) We were initially thinking about maybe filling those 2 empty days with the new Cirque production... you may have heard that they are not going to be open, and may not the rest of the yr. AMC announced a couple of weeks ago opening like 450 theaters late this month. I wonder if the DS AMC will be open. I was surprised that Lion King at Animal Kingdom was initially reported as opening (but not Nemo or Flights of Wonder), and then quickly axed. AK is maybe my wife's fav. park. With us having only 4 days, the Lion King news caused us to pick a 2nd MK day over AK, and EP over AK since there will maybe be a few new things for us like the new Canada show, the educational production above Living with the Land, I think the new grill at Liberty Inn. And now Affection Station is also closed at AK, reported today.
> 
> 13) In the slight chance that I'll be able to buy 9/2020 tickets again, I'd want to link them to MDE, then create a new MDE account to transfer the existing 4 day tickets with assigned park reservations, both for safekeeping for 9/2021 but also to make sure that the new 6 day tickets are prioritized. Alternatively, you could have Guest Relations prioritize the 6 day ones. But why waste the time. I would be open to booking a 1 day Universal and taking an uber for the 13 miles from Pop. But I don't know if Unversal's entry is as convoluted / if we can readily use that as a backup plan to not being able to buy 6 day tickets for Sept.
> 
> As a side note: any expiration or other risk outside a fire/natural disaster for keeping unlinked APs? We haven't tried to link in a separate MDE acct to move into our main profiles later. We also have a set of 6 day tickets but they have the fun option, and don't want to waste the water park entries this yr.
> 
> 14) You can't modify park day reservations like you could with FastPasses. You can only delete them. Suggestion was to have a PC/Laptop open and logged into MDE and ready to select different days, before deleting park days on your phone. HS was booked up first for the first week or 2 and EP, and then AK followed for filling out Mid/late July with onsite hotel/ticket guests. Disney confirmed that additional spots will be released on Friday when APs are eligible to book. No word yet on additional days being avail. for those booked days for ticket only guests on 6/28.
> 
> 
> The park reservation system was sure frustrating yesterday am - getting up at 6am central to not being able to sign in and pick until like 830. But at least we have our 4 days and don't have to stare at the pink castle anymore. I saw a suggestion from Kenny the Pirate to have like several browsers open from your laptop/PC Firefox, Chrome, IE and also your phones. And to favorite the page and the reservations calendar page. Good luck with your park reservations everyone!


Was number 3) always something you could do?  We always buy gift cards from Target and this would make things much easier for us.


----------



## McGirth

KDee said:


> I had EMM booked for Sept and it was cancelled, my tickets refunded.



Thanks for the info, sorry for your cancellation. Will be good to get back to the good ole days of getting to do what we want and can afford...I like the decision to be mine!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Eric Smith said:


> Was number 3) always something you could do?  We always buy gift cards from Target and this would make things much easier for us.



Also interested in the answer to this


----------



## Nick6300

Eric Smith said:


> Was number 3) always something you could do?  We always buy gift cards from Target and this would make things much easier for us.


I don't know if this was offered from the very start of when you could pay with MBs, but yes, you can use this as a work around to not being able to add giftcards to MBs.


----------



## Nick6300

Eric Smith said:


> Was number 3) always something you could do?  We always buy gift cards from Target and this would make things much easier for us.


Another option to buying GCs at Target might be using the Bank of America Cash Rewards at Sams Club. Their $50 GCs are about 4% off, less than the 5% off at Target, but BOA Cash Rewards gets you a $200 bonus for $500 spend within 90 days (changes from time to time) and 2% at grocery and warehouses (Sam's). So it edges it out. I have my savings with BOA and the 2% is bumped to 3.5% due a 75% bonus for their preferred honors rewards, so I get 7.5% on Disney GC's if there isn't something better like a 10% special limited time buy for AMEX, but those have small caps and only avail. occasionally vs. anytime.


----------



## Jacq7414

I’m worried because we have stays booked in April and May and I heard there have been issues with multiple tickets. Now I don’t even know what to do


----------



## MrsSmith07

My updated reservation is now in MDE, but she put in three names as FIRST NAME, LAST INITAL, it tells me to link those names to one of my friends and family. It won't accept. Im now scared that its going to kick out my park reservations since it isn't matching a name on the room. Ive been trying to call IT with no luck. How fast do you think it could kick out my park reservations? I don't see Disney lines getting any better over the next few days. I've spent 18 of the last 34 hours trying to get Disney on the phone. Im dreading waiting again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spaceguy55 said:


> Another question for the day,
> How are they going to keep people from riding ROTR more than one time without VQ?


Common sense. Standing in line for 4 hours twice will be very few people’s idea of a good way to spend a day at DHS.


----------



## JacknSally

Nick6300 said:


> Magical Express will take you from MCO airport to hotel. But still not confirmed that they will take you back to airport. You'd think so, and CM agreed, but they left that out.



*     *

*Of course they did*


----------



## Raggou

gottalovepluto said:


> Common sense. Standing in line for 4 hours twice will be very few people’s idea of a good way to spend a day at DHS.



Depends on weather the ride breaks down/ runs at capacity as it was before.

I dont believe Disney has said they are cleaning ride vehicles only doing social distancing right??


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nick6300 said:


> I probably haven't followed the updates as much as many/most of you, and so I called a CM just for some quick answers that I thought I'd share in case it helps:
> 
> 1) Additional dining will likely be added, but not until assessing how it's going after opening in mid July. So for now, even some quick service locations w/ easy mobile ordering like ABC, Woody's, Columbia Harbour, Casey's Corner may not be open until later. I think we may be more bummed out about Hollywood Scoops and Plaza Parlor not being open in the scorching summer.
> 
> 2) CM agreed that appears no breakfast now at Be Our Guest, with lunch now being table service at something like $62/adult and $37/children. I guess we won't see the inside of BOG for a while!
> 
> 3) The highly encouraged (not required) touchless pay can be achieved by using credit/debit (don't have to use your MagicBands as you might think). Reminder that there is a $100 refundable deposit for linking a credit card to MB for charging. You can still use giftcards, not directly, but you could add, say, $500 in giftcards to room, and have the MBs charge to room. Anything leftover will result in a reissued giftcard, so you no need to feel pressure to use the entire giftcard balance. I think I also saw an article stating MBs are no longer free with onsite stays? CM said that's not true, it's still only the personalized ones that are an additional charge. But I'm guessing that because the free MBs are reported to stop Jan. 2021, he hasn't heard about this yet. But if you're using an old MB, they are rated for 2 yrs (I've seen where it can be longer), and you can match up past orders on MDE by serial numbers to tell if you are taking a relatively new one or super old one. That's sort of handy given I always order plain blue or green bands.
> 
> The interesting news about MBs being mandated for the NBA players at WDW for hotel room/park access, security checkpoints, and check in for COVID/medical testing with different color signaling medical attn required.
> 
> 4) Online express check in is highly encouraged but not required. I always avoid, so that I can try to choose between avail. rooms for proximity to transportation or dining. But you could do online check in (inside 10 days before arrival recommended) and then still visit the counter if you don't like your room location. They're encouraging not to physically check out either... so they will leave you an check out receipt at your door with no need to visit the front desk unless you need to for something specific.
> 
> 5) CM believes rooms could be staggered for spacing. Not sure I get this. I'm not sure what that would do for requests to link rooms. I'd think they would still let you.
> 
> 6) Giftcards for skipping housekeeping is gone for now. There will be a deep clean between guests and lighter cleaning during your stay.
> 
> 7) Magical Express will take you from MCO airport to hotel. But still not confirmed that they will take you back to airport. You'd think so, and CM agreed, but they left that out. No airline services at any of the onsite hotels. Not sure about printing boarding passes or if just the bag service is gone. I don't think a lot of the value resorts had a business center where you could print them yourself.
> 
> 8) Transportation will likely still be 45-60min before parks open and running 90-120 min after closing. My side thought, is that you're always told 45min before park opens and certain park's buses run much earlier. But, I think it's possible that buses will be not quite as early as historically. Some of the early buses were to accommodate early dining. While there are staggered park openings, with ea. park opening 1 hr part, and less guests, there will still need to be a lot of buses to accommodate proper spacing. No more jammed buses with people standing on top of your feet.
> 
> 9) We all used to plan our days with Touring Plans, or a free service, or from drew from our own experiences: avoiding MK on Sat, or avoiding EMH parks, etc. Now with the limited capacities and no EMH, a Sat is just like a Tue/Wed in terms of crowds. Every day should be more or less the same. I was thinking about this yesterday as I was trying to pick my park days. Say it's 25-30% capped capacity at the start, Disney will have no trouble hitting that #, even with the onslaught of disappointing adjustments and ensuing cancellations. And without party nights, too, and dining reservations having been wiped clean, it's pretty simple to pick your days.
> 
> 10) I was initially excited when I saw that 6/28 new tickets would be avail. But they're for 2021. No word on when they will expire but most likely 12/31/21, even if you buy the latest avail tickets, something like 9/26/21. So technically they can expire 1/14/22 (for a 12/31 arrival), depending on when you start your 1st use. No word yet on if tickets/resort reservations will be avail for 2020 later this yr. but I guess a lot of will depend on how we're doing with infection levels in the next couple of months after the initial jump after lifted bans, and if Disney can expand the guest cap. Obviously.
> 
> 11) I am still wanting to buy 6 day tickets for first of Sept, to replace my linked 4 day + water/NBA, and use those for next 9/2021 when water/nba is more likely open (we also lost a MNSSHP). Still no word on water parks, we both believe that they're a no go for rest of this year. CM thinks slight chance for 1 water park, sort of like TL during the winters while BB is in refurb.
> 
> 12) We were initially thinking about maybe filling those 2 empty days with the new Cirque production... you may have heard that they are not going to be open, and may not the rest of the yr. AMC announced a couple of weeks ago opening like 450 theaters late this month. I wonder if the DS AMC will be open. I was surprised that Lion King at Animal Kingdom was initially reported as opening (but not Nemo or Flights of Wonder), and then quickly axed. AK is maybe my wife's fav. park. With us having only 4 days, the Lion King news caused us to pick a 2nd MK day over AK, and EP over AK since there will maybe be a few new things for us like the new Canada show, the educational production above Living with the Land, I think the new grill at Liberty Inn. And now Affection Station is also closed at AK, reported today.
> 
> 13) In the slight chance that I'll be able to buy 9/2020 tickets again, I'd want to link them to MDE, then create a new MDE account to transfer the existing 4 day tickets with assigned park reservations, both for safekeeping for 9/2021 but also to make sure that the new 6 day tickets are prioritized. Alternatively, you could have Guest Relations prioritize the 6 day ones. But why waste the time. I would be open to booking a 1 day Universal and taking an uber for the 13 miles from Pop. But I don't know if Unversal's entry is as convoluted / if we can readily use that as a backup plan to not being able to buy 6 day tickets for Sept.
> 
> As a side note: any expiration or other risk outside a fire/natural disaster for keeping unlinked APs? We haven't tried to link in a separate MDE acct to move into our main profiles later. We also have a set of 6 day tickets but they have the fun option, and don't want to waste the water park entries this yr.
> 
> 14) You can't modify park day reservations like you could with FastPasses. You can only delete them. Suggestion was to have a PC/Laptop open and logged into MDE and ready to select different days, before deleting park days on your phone. HS was booked up first for the first week or 2 and EP, and then AK followed for filling out Mid/late July with onsite hotel/ticket guests. Disney confirmed that additional spots will be released on Friday when APs are eligible to book. No word yet on additional days being avail. for those booked days for ticket only guests on 6/28.
> 
> 
> The park reservation system was sure frustrating yesterday am - getting up at 6am central to not being able to sign in and pick until like 830. But at least we have our 4 days and don't have to stare at the pink castle anymore. I saw a suggestion from Kenny the Pirate to have like several browsers open from your laptop/PC Firefox, Chrome, IE and also your phones. And to favorite the page and the reservations calendar page. Good luck with your park reservations everyone!


one little note- You cannot load gift cards to your room and then use them anymore. You need to have charging capabilities set up with a debit or credit card, charge to MagicBand and then pay off your charges at the front desk with your gift cards. If you still have a balance on check-out day and your credit/debit is charged but you want to cover it with gift cards the front desk can process the GC and refund the credit/debit card but it will take a few minutes.


----------



## Craig Larson

tramps’lady said:


> i cancelled some people off some park reservations yesterday.  it was pretty simple.  select cancel and then a screen came up asking who wasn't going, select and then cancel.  everybody else remained on the reservation.



I was afraid to hit the cancel button. So when you select cancel that is like modifying a fp or dining plan to drop guests? That is great to know. Thanks!


----------



## Marionnette

AmberMV said:


> But would it be a "new" system or would they adapt it from the resort side?
> 
> FYI I have no idea how they process resort room requests, whether manually or automatically like a lottery system


To me, it looks like the current Park Pass system is a recycled version of FP+, right down to having you “select” a time (but there’s only one time to select). I don’t have a lot of faith that their IT team’s ability to build a system from scratch without gumming up the whole works.


----------



## Amy11401

Just checking.....if you book a 2021 trip with a package and decide to cancel, you get all your money back beside the deposit, correct?


----------



## Ydnameht

Amy11401 said:


> Just checking.....if you book a 2021 trip with a package and decide to cancel, you get all your money back beside the deposit, correct?



You should get your deposit back too. Unless you're too close to your check in date (normally 30 days but who knows what 2021 will bring!).


----------



## Jacq7414

Amy11401 said:


> Just checking.....if you book a 2021 trip with a package and decide to cancel, you get all your money back beside the deposit, correct?


I thought you can get the deposit back?


----------



## JacknSally

Amy11401 said:


> Just checking.....if you book a 2021 trip with a package and decide to cancel, you get all your money back beside the deposit, correct?



*Including the deposit, as long as you aren't too close to your trip. Typically your package has to be paid-in-full 30 days before check-in.*


----------



## Makmak

I know this was posted earlier but what was the solution to the “I have a 7 night resort reservation and an AP but the system is limiting me to three park reservations” problem? Is it that you just have to call?


----------



## Jacq7414

Sorry there’s a post about it already


----------



## Marionnette

Amy11401 said:


> Just checking.....if you book a 2021 trip with a package and decide to cancel, you get all your money back beside the deposit, correct?


It’s completely refundable up until 30 days prior to check in. But if you purchase trip insurance in addition to the package, the trip insurance is not refundable.


----------



## Marionnette

Jacq7414 said:


> Did you guys see this article?
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/disney...eme-park-delay-reopening-coronavirus-florida/


There’s an entire thread devoted to it here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-delay-reopening.3805282/page-3#post-62049429


----------



## Sandisw

Craig Larson said:


> Would you surmise that if you booked Park Passes for a group, and a portion of that group cancelled their trip, that nothing would happen to the Passes for those still going? I made reservations yesterday for my family and my friends. We are more likely to go then his family, so if they cancel their package with tickets, just want to make sure nothing happens to the passes I reserved for us.



You can go in and hit cancel.  It brings you to all the guests and you can Then take them out without losing yours!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Makmak said:


> I know this was posted earlier but what was the solution to the “I have a 7 night resort reservation and an AP but the system is limiting me to three park reservations” problem? Is it that you just have to call?


if it's still not working you should call I think.  A lot of it got fixed last night.


----------



## Amy11401

Marionnette said:


> It’s completely refundable up until 30 days prior to check in. But if you purchase trip insurance in addition to the package, the trip insurance is not refundable.


Thanks....that is what I thought it was the last time we went.  But I kept reading about tickets expiring on certain dates but I guess it is different if you buy a package verses tickets individually.


----------



## heath9514

I check in on July 11th so I'll be going to the park opening before getting to the Poly. Has there been any information on whether magic band's will be shipping on time?


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

MrsSmith07 said:


> My updated reservation is now in MDE, but she put in three names as FIRST NAME, LAST INITAL, it tells me to link those names to one of my friends and family. It won't accept. Im now scared that its going to kick out my park reservations since it isn't matching a name on the room. Ive been trying to call IT with no luck. How fast do you think it could kick out my park reservations? I don't see Disney lines getting any better over the next few days. I've spent 18 of the last 34 hours trying to get Disney on the phone. Im dreading waiting again.


Do you mean that once you choose the people, there is no “submit” or “forward” (can’t remember what it is exactly) at the bottom for you to choose?  I am a TA and have that trouble sometimes when adding a room to a client’s MDE. If that’s what it is,  just keep doing it and eventually it will show up so you can link it. Sometimes I have to change browsers also. I’m sorry if that’s not what you’re talking about- if not, I’m not sure how to help. I surely hope you don’t have to call again!


----------



## Ariel 1715

WonderlandisReality said:


> I paid with a gift card.


My tickets were refunded to my credit card for end of October date


----------



## fla4fun

gottalovepluto said:


> Common sense. Standing in line for 4 hours twice will be very few people’s idea of a good way to spend a day at DHS.


I was kind of surprised they didn’t just automatically assign a window of time to people when they booked DHS.  It could be first park reservation booked, first served, and give you a two hour window.  Maybe like the old paper FP design, but on your phone or a printout you could just hold up to show the poor CM who will be in charge of holding the sign at the end of the line. I can’t even imagine where the end of the line will be, with the six foot spacing.  Of course, if everyone is in line for RotR, I can ride MMRR instead . . .


----------



## rteetz

Photos – Safety Precautions on Walt Disney World Resort Bus


----------



## Ensusieasm

WonderlandisReality said:


> I paid with a gift card.


Oh, that’s good to hear. I got worried that refunds for things Disney has canceled were only being refunded with gift cards.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

@rteetz any chance you feel like announcing that you are getting popcorn ready?
We want to make dining reservations


----------



## gatechfan99

Nick6300 said:


> I probably haven't followed the updates as much as many/most of you, and so I called a CM just for some quick answers that I thought I'd share in case it helps:
> 
> 1) Additional dining will likely be added, but not until assessing how it's going after opening in mid July. So for now, even some quick service locations w/ easy mobile ordering like ABC, Woody's, Columbia Harbour, Casey's Corner may not be open until later. I think we may be more bummed out about Hollywood Scoops and Plaza Parlor not being open in the scorching summer.
> 
> 2) CM agreed that appears no breakfast now at Be Our Guest, with lunch now being table service at something like $62/adult and $37/children. I guess we won't see the inside of BOG for a while!
> 
> 3) The highly encouraged (not required) touchless pay can be achieved by using credit/debit (don't have to use your MagicBands as you might think). Reminder that there is a $100 refundable deposit for linking a credit card to MB for charging. You can still use giftcards, not directly, but you could add, say, $500 in giftcards to room, and have the MBs charge to room. Anything leftover will result in a reissued giftcard, so you no need to feel pressure to use the entire giftcard balance. I think I also saw an article stating MBs are no longer free with onsite stays? CM said that's not true, it's still only the personalized ones that are an additional charge. But I'm guessing that because the free MBs are reported to stop Jan. 2021, he hasn't heard about this yet. But if you're using an old MB, they are rated for 2 yrs (I've seen where it can be longer), and you can match up past orders on MDE by serial numbers to tell if you are taking a relatively new one or super old one. That's sort of handy given I always order plain blue or green bands.
> 
> The interesting news about MBs being mandated for the NBA players at WDW for hotel room/park access, security checkpoints, and check in for COVID/medical testing with different color signaling medical attn required.
> 
> 4) Online express check in is highly encouraged but not required. I always avoid, so that I can try to choose between avail. rooms for proximity to transportation or dining. But you could do online check in (inside 10 days before arrival recommended) and then still visit the counter if you don't like your room location. They're encouraging not to physically check out either... so they will leave you an check out receipt at your door with no need to visit the front desk unless you need to for something specific.
> 
> 5) CM believes rooms could be staggered for spacing. Not sure I get this. I'm not sure what that would do for requests to link rooms. I'd think they would still let you.
> 
> 6) Giftcards for skipping housekeeping is gone for now. There will be a deep clean between guests and lighter cleaning during your stay.
> 
> 7) Magical Express will take you from MCO airport to hotel. But still not confirmed that they will take you back to airport. You'd think so, and CM agreed, but they left that out. No airline services at any of the onsite hotels. Not sure about printing boarding passes or if just the bag service is gone. I don't think a lot of the value resorts had a business center where you could print them yourself.
> 
> 8) Transportation will likely still be 45-60min before parks open and running 90-120 min after closing. My side thought, is that you're always told 45min before park opens and certain park's buses run much earlier. But, I think it's possible that buses will be not quite as early as historically. Some of the early buses were to accommodate early dining. While there are staggered park openings, with ea. park opening 1 hr part, and less guests, there will still need to be a lot of buses to accommodate proper spacing. No more jammed buses with people standing on top of your feet.
> 
> 9) We all used to plan our days with Touring Plans, or a free service, or from drew from our own experiences: avoiding MK on Sat, or avoiding EMH parks, etc. Now with the limited capacities and no EMH, a Sat is just like a Tue/Wed in terms of crowds. Every day should be more or less the same. I was thinking about this yesterday as I was trying to pick my park days. Say it's 25-30% capped capacity at the start, Disney will have no trouble hitting that #, even with the onslaught of disappointing adjustments and ensuing cancellations. And without party nights, too, and dining reservations having been wiped clean, it's pretty simple to pick your days.
> 
> 10) I was initially excited when I saw that 6/28 new tickets would be avail. But they're for 2021. No word on when they will expire but most likely 12/31/21, even if you buy the latest avail tickets, something like 9/26/21. So technically they can expire 1/14/22 (for a 12/31 arrival), depending on when you start your 1st use. No word yet on if tickets/resort reservations will be avail for 2020 later this yr. but I guess a lot of will depend on how we're doing with infection levels in the next couple of months after the initial jump after lifted bans, and if Disney can expand the guest cap. Obviously.
> 
> 11) I am still wanting to buy 6 day tickets for first of Sept, to replace my linked 4 day + water/NBA, and use those for next 9/2021 when water/nba is more likely open (we also lost a MNSSHP). Still no word on water parks, we both believe that they're a no go for rest of this year. CM thinks slight chance for 1 water park, sort of like TL during the winters while BB is in refurb.
> 
> 12) We were initially thinking about maybe filling those 2 empty days with the new Cirque production... you may have heard that they are not going to be open, and may not the rest of the yr. AMC announced a couple of weeks ago opening like 450 theaters late this month. I wonder if the DS AMC will be open. I was surprised that Lion King at Animal Kingdom was initially reported as opening (but not Nemo or Flights of Wonder), and then quickly axed. AK is maybe my wife's fav. park. With us having only 4 days, the Lion King news caused us to pick a 2nd MK day over AK, and EP over AK since there will maybe be a few new things for us like the new Canada show, the educational production above Living with the Land, I think the new grill at Liberty Inn. And now Affection Station is also closed at AK, reported today.
> 
> 13) In the slight chance that I'll be able to buy 9/2020 tickets again, I'd want to link them to MDE, then create a new MDE account to transfer the existing 4 day tickets with assigned park reservations, both for safekeeping for 9/2021 but also to make sure that the new 6 day tickets are prioritized. Alternatively, you could have Guest Relations prioritize the 6 day ones. But why waste the time. I would be open to booking a 1 day Universal and taking an uber for the 13 miles from Pop. But I don't know if Unversal's entry is as convoluted / if we can readily use that as a backup plan to not being able to buy 6 day tickets for Sept.
> 
> As a side note: any expiration or other risk outside a fire/natural disaster for keeping unlinked APs? We haven't tried to link in a separate MDE acct to move into our main profiles later. We also have a set of 6 day tickets but they have the fun option, and don't want to waste the water park entries this yr.
> 
> 14) You can't modify park day reservations like you could with FastPasses. You can only delete them. Suggestion was to have a PC/Laptop open and logged into MDE and ready to select different days, before deleting park days on your phone. HS was booked up first for the first week or 2 and EP, and then AK followed for filling out Mid/late July with onsite hotel/ticket guests. Disney confirmed that additional spots will be released on Friday when APs are eligible to book. No word yet on additional days being avail. for those booked days for ticket only guests on 6/28.
> 
> 
> The park reservation system was sure frustrating yesterday am - getting up at 6am central to not being able to sign in and pick until like 830. But at least we have our 4 days and don't have to stare at the pink castle anymore. I saw a suggestion from Kenny the Pirate to have like several browsers open from your laptop/PC Firefox, Chrome, IE and also your phones. And to favorite the page and the reservations calendar page. Good luck with your park reservations everyone!


Great updates, thanks.

One thing I haven't seen answered and wonder if anyone knows: if you are an AP and have filled up your resort stay with park passes, when the non-resort AP dates open, can you still make 3 other days of park reservations? I guess, regardless, we'll find out on Friday.


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> @rteetz any chance you feel like announcing that you are getting popcorn ready?
> We want to make dining reservations


Popcorn not being made yet


----------



## pjohnson131

cristen72 said:


> I have a DVC reservation for January 1-3. No tickets.  And probably can’t “make it a package” tomorrow since it’s not a regular reservation from Disney.


That is what I was told today...


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Photos – Safety Precautions on Walt Disney World Resort Bus


Wow, they’re going to have to run a ton of busses.


----------



## Farro

I'm bouncing in my seat.

What time is the earliest I can call to possibly upgrade my room only tomorrow? I've never had to call with a zillion other people before.   

I'm in Chicago if that helps.


----------



## andyman8

I remember somebody here posting about how s/he was worried about resort airline check-in not being available. It will be available starting on *July 12,* so that's good news!


----------



## Marionnette

Eric Smith said:


> Wow, they’re going to have to run a ton of busses.


Well, park openings and closing have been staggered. That should help.  But I guess that the days of cramming us in like sardines - with a stroller wheel digging into your ankle - are over for the interim.


----------



## disneyfan150

rteetz said:


> Photos – Safety Precautions on Walt Disney World Resort Bus


Wow! We were at Universal last week and it was business as usual pretty much. The buses weren't too full and our hotel was pretty empty. You socially distanced yourself on the bus - or not.


----------



## FatBambi

MrsSmith07 said:


> My updated reservation is now in MDE, but she put in three names as FIRST NAME, LAST INITAL, it tells me to link those names to one of my friends and family. It won't accept. Im now scared that its going to kick out my park reservations since it isn't matching a name on the room. Ive been trying to call IT with no luck. How fast do you think it could kick out my park reservations? I don't see Disney lines getting any better over the next few days. I've spent 18 of the last 34 hours trying to get Disney on the phone. Im dreading waiting again.


I'm having a similar problem, except my husband WAS attached to my hotel and now suddenly he's not, and it gives me an error when I try to match the name to him. And now I don't see his ticket anymore either. My TA told me not to panic because that resort is going to change (if she can ever get through) anyways and that everything is wonky right now, but I'm still panicking a little.


----------



## Dulcee

disneyfan150 said:


> Wow! We were at Universal last week and it was business as usual pretty much. The buses weren't too full and our hotel was pretty empty. You socially distanced yourself on the bus - or not.


Little things like this is one reason we'll return to Disney right now but not other theme parks.


----------



## disneyfan150

Dulcee said:


> Little things like this is one reason we'll return to Disney right now but not other theme parks.


This is huge IMHO. I will feel much safer. Don't get me wrong, TM were working hard and were super nice. Many guest were trying to be safe as well.  But over all, I have a feeling that safety will be prioritized higher at Disney by both CM and guests.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> I remember somebody here posting about how s/he was worried about resort airline check-in not being available. It will be available starting on *July 12,* so that's good news!


Well I was one of those ppl, but we actually have decided to drive.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

gatechfan99 said:


> Great updates, thanks.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen answered and wonder if anyone knows: if you are an AP and have filled up your resort stay with park passes, when the non-resort AP dates open, can you still make 3 other days of park reservations? I guess, regardless, we'll find out on Friday.


I don't think so.  I booked for 13 days for my August trip, and I tried to book days for another quick trip in September.  It would only allow me to book 1 additional day.  I think the max that you can hold is 14 days total.  I'll be happy if we find out otherwise!


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> *I'm bouncing in my seat.
> 
> What time is the earliest I can call to possibly upgrade my room only tomorrow? I've never had to call with a zillion other people before.
> 
> I'm in Chicago if that helps*.



Help a girl out!!!


----------



## SheHulk

Craig Larson said:


> I was afraid to hit the cancel button. So when you select cancel that is like modifying a fp or dining plan to drop guests? That is great to know. Thanks!


I was afraid too! But yeah when you hit cancel it gives you check boxes for who you want to cancel.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Help a girl out!!!


If I had to guess roughly 7AM EST. Whenever they get the systems up and running and phone lines going. As we know from the park reservations they may experience delays.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> If I had to guess roughly 7AM EST. Whenever they get the systems up and running and phone lines going. As we know from the park reservations they may experience delays.



Thanks! 

I'll just try online and plug my phone up front by my desk and just sit on hold!


----------



## Leigh L

Gift card update for those that got them yesterday - 

Received $30 GF in my email yesterday (didn't align with my reservation - aligned with DH's reservation). I checked it this morning to transfer to a card I have and got error message. I figured it was because I canceled part of my split stay but looks like that's not the reason

Just got this email:
"We’re contacting you because you recently received an email from Disney Gift Card Services containing a Disney Gift Card eGift. Please note that the email was accidentally sent to you a little too early and the Disney Gift Card eGift enclosed in the email is void. We apologize for any confusion the email may have caused.
Thank you for enrolling in the Service Your Way Program for your upcoming Disney Resort hotel visit. Upon check-in, you will receive an email containing your Disney Gift Card eGift to use during your visit. No further action is required on your part at this time."


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Popcorn not being made yet



After this thread, I may never eat popcorn again.


----------



## PPFlight75

Quick question about available park reservations. I booked 4 days for August and 2 for December (6 day ticket). I want to move one of my August park days to December but since all days are accounted for, it won't let me. Is there a way to just see availability?


----------



## JacknSally

PPFlight75 said:


> Quick question about available park reservations. I booked 4 days for August and 2 for December (6 day ticket). I want to move one of my August park days to December but since all days are accounted for, it won't let me. Is there a way to just see availability?


*
Filter to "resort guests"*

*https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
If you know for sure you want to modify, you can cancel the August park day and book again for December. You just have to free up the ticket day.*


----------



## Farro

PPFlight75 said:


> Quick question about available park reservations. I booked 4 days for August and 2 for December (6 day ticket). I want to move one of my August park days to December but since all days are accounted for, it won't let me. Is there a way to just see availability?



I can see all days in December are green, good to go!


----------



## MrsSmith07

LuvDaisy&Minnie said:


> Do you mean that once you choose the people, there is no “submit” or “forward” (can’t remember what it is exactly) at the bottom for you to choose?  I am a TA and have that trouble sometimes when adding a room to a client’s MDE. If that’s what it is,  just keep doing it and eventually it will show up so you can link it. Sometimes I have to change browsers also. I’m sorry if that’s not what you’re talking about- if not, I’m not sure how to help. I surely hope you don’t have to call again!



When I go to match the names on the reservation that aren’t matching up with my family. I hit submit and then it gives me an error that there was an issue assigning one or more guests. All I can figure is that she didn’t put in their actual last names, so it doesn’t see it as a match? Pictures so you can see what I’m talking about.


----------



## lluv3971

Farro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll just try online and plug my phone up front by my desk and just sit on hold!


We had luck at 3pm, when CM shifts change. We got in touch with someone in less than 10mins  (after trying multiple times throughout the morning and only got busy signals).


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll just try online and plug my phone up front by my desk and just sit on hold!


Might be a little later than that and be prepared for delays.


----------



## Farro

lluv3971 said:


> We had luck at 3pm, when CM shifts change. We got in touch with someone in less than 10mins  (after trying multiple times throughout the morning and only got busy signals).



Oh wow! Thanks for tip!

I'm like seriously anxious!


----------



## GGGT

ryanpatricksmom said:


> .................... I think the max that you can hold is 14 days total.  I'll be happy if we find out otherwise!



We have a total of 27 park days for 4 trips between now and the end of the year.  I was online at 7:00 a.m. yesterday, got to the system at 8:10, and had them all secured by 8:20 a.m. Full choice of every park every day.  (2 trips with 12 of us and 2 trips with just us 2. Me and my wife are on all park days)

Keep trying if you want/need more park days.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448


----------



## Leigh L

MrsSmith07 said:


> When I go to match the names on the reservation that aren’t matching up with my family. I hit submit and then it gives me an error that there was an issue assigning one or more guests. All I can figure is that she didn’t put in their actual last names, so it doesn’t see it as a match? Pictures so you can see what I’m talking about.


I hate to say it, but I suspect you probably have to call IT 
One time the system somehow had one reservation with my DH's full name and the other as his first name and last initial. It messed everything up. IIRC it was because he had booked a stay and then we added another for a split. The CM put DH's in differently and it didn't link up with everything else because the system was seeing DH as two different people (the second identity had the blue mickey icon like you have in your photo). I'm not sure if that's what's happening here but in our case it was not something I could fix myself.


----------



## 2letterwords

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448


I'm so glad we're driving...


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448


OMG as a solo traveler I would be the bane of so many people’s existence...


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448



Vegas odds have the over/under for getting back to your resort from DS at 5 hours


----------



## PPFlight75

JacknSally said:


> *Filter to "resort guests"
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
> If you know for sure you want to modify, you can cancel the August park day and book again for December. You just have to free up the ticket day.*


Thank you! It showed availability so I canceled my August day. Bit now it still shows unavailable for any day. So weird. I guess I need to call


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> OMG as a solo traveler I would be the bane of so many people’s existence...



There's just two of us, they won't like us much better!


----------



## runjulesrun

2letterwords said:


> I'm so glad we're driving...


Me too. We mostly rent a car for a variety of reasons anyway but for this next trip, I feel like it is even more necessary.


----------



## Jillfo

Any thoughts about when they'll do registration for the passholder preview?


----------



## Tjddis

Ok so here is something I cannot wrap my head around.   Why don’t they use FP to help manage standby/rope drop crowds?  Here is how I would do it: eliminate tiers and allow unlimited passes for the day but only 1 per ride.  They now know exactly how many people will be in the park, they know how long it takes to load/ride each ride so they could calculate riders per hour and set so many passes per hour.  There would be no stampedes, no rope drop madness and less big lines.  What am I missing?   I know many are thinking less capacity means less wait time, but aren’t they missing an opportunity to further manage crowd control?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448


I was going to cancel the car we rented buuuuuuuut maybe we shouldn’t!

Edit: Then I checked parking fees. Lyft/Uber it is!


----------



## tinkerhon

disneyfan150 said:


> Wow! We were at Universal last week and it was business as usual pretty much. The buses weren't too full and our hotel was pretty empty. You socially distanced yourself on the bus - or not.



Goodness , the inside of the busses are ugly ! Looks like someone threw a fit in a classroom, and started throwing desks !


----------



## PPFlight75

Farro said:


> I can see all days in December are green, good to go!



Thanks!
They were all green but it shows all day every day booked when I try and make a reservation. Not sure what to do so I'm calling again!


----------



## Jacq7414

hereforthechurros said:


> I was going to cancel the car we rented buuuuuuuut maybe we shouldn’t.


For real! If this is still in effect in May - I May book the contemporary instead of AKL


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tjddis said:


> Ok so here is something I cannot wrap my head around.   Why don’t they use FP to help manage standby/rope drop crowds?  Here is how I would do it: eliminate tiers and allow unlimited passes for the day but only 1 per ride.  They now know exactly how many people will be in the park, they know how long it takes to load/ride each ride so they could calculate riders per hour and set so many passes per hour.  There would be no stampedes, no rope drop madness and less big lines.  What am I missing?   I know many are thinking less capacity means less wait time, but aren’t they missing an opportunity to further manage crowd control?


I think they need the Queues to manage the crowds.  Since most shows are closed and stores will have capacity limits they need that line space to fit people "safely" in the park.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448



*Wow. Be at the bus stop by 7a if you want to make that 11a EPCOT rope drop.  *


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448



Bet you would see solo people getting adopted into families pretty quick in that line.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tjddis said:


> Ok so here is something I cannot wrap my head around.   Why don’t they use FP to help manage standby/rope drop crowds?  Here is how I would do it: eliminate tiers and allow unlimited passes for the day but only 1 per ride.  They now know exactly how many people will be in the park, they know how long it takes to load/ride each ride so they could calculate riders per hour and set so many passes per hour.  There would be no stampedes, no rope drop madness and less big lines.  What am I missing?   I know many are thinking less capacity means less wait time, but aren’t they missing an opportunity to further manage crowd control?



That may prove to be completely unnecessary when we see how many people will actually be there and how the stand by lines end up working in practice, and would be absolutely maddening from a planning perspective (which I hope Disney would realize).

I think if anything the thing they may really regret not micromanaging is transport (save for the skyliner).


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> That may prove to be completely unnecessary when we see how many people will actually be there and how the stand by lines end up working in practice, and would be absolutely maddening from a planning perspective (which I hope Disney would realize).
> 
> I think if anything the thing they may really regret not micromanaging is transport (save for the skyliner).



Um, did you see the bus system for distancing?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Um, did you see the bus system for distancing?



Yes lol.


----------



## jcf8037

gottalovepluto said:


> OMG as a solo traveler I would be the bane of so many people’s existence...


The days of everyone kinda milling around the bus stops And sitting in benches will have to be gone too... imagine people are waiting for their turn, 3-4 buses have already come and gone,  and  someone strolls up and hops ahead of everyone ... that’s where the real blood will come down, not the mask police!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



RIP to Tim Tracker’s reign as “King of the Bus”


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *Filter to "resort guests"
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder
> If you know for sure you want to modify, you can cancel the August park day and book again for December. You just have to free up the ticket day.*


Anyone figure out what WDPRD stands for yet?


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> Anyone figure out what WDPRD stands for yet?


Walt Disney Parks Reservation Database?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> RIP to Tim Tracker’s reign as “King of the Bus”


did  you see his video from today?  lol

That bus situation is going to be BAD.  The bus situation is exactly what masks are made for.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Super empty buses bodes well for keeping crowds at bay at rope drop. There won’t be many people arriving all at once. They can get people in and have them space out on Main Street as they’re dropped off at MK for example. Looking forward to 7/11 reports!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> did  you see his video from today?  lol
> 
> That bus situation is going to be BAD.  The bus situation is exactly what masks are made for.



I mean, I think they’re making the right call spreading people apart like that, I just hope they have it all figured out in terms crowds and waits to board.

Schedule bus times, not ride times lol.


----------



## princesscinderella

tinkerhon said:


> Vegas odds have the over/under for getting back to your resort from DS at 5 hours



That’s when 1/2 my family would decide to race us back to the room by walking there



hereforthechurros said:


> I was going to cancel the car we rented buuuuuuuut maybe we shouldn’t.
> 
> Edit: Then I checked parking fees. Lyft/Uber it is!


The parking if you are staying on property is only charged at the resort daily rate.  You do not need to pay for parking at the parks too.  So it still might be cheaper than ridshare.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow. Those bus waits are going to make ROTR look like a cakewalk. Lyft and Uber are going to make a killing


----------



## Mit88

The bus situation is exactly the way I envisioned it to be when they announced the reopening of the parks. They couldn’t just abandon SD once you board a bus


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the bus situation should be okay at off times. I have been on emptier buses many times at Disney so long as it’s not the end of the night packed full ride back to the resort.

There will be a lot less people than normal, and if they run the buses at a higher frequency it should be okay. They’re going to have to do something about the mod/deluxe resorts without defined queues though, IMO.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney really REALLY lucked out with that Skyliner going to big resorts opening shortly before this. Not having to deal with busing guests from those resorts to two parks has to be very helpful.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the bus situation should be okay at off times. I have been on emptier buses many times at Disney so long as it’s not the end of the night packed full ride back to the resort.
> 
> There will be a lot less people than normal, and if they run the buses at a higher frequency it should be okay. They’re going to have to do something about the mod/deluxe resorts without defined queues though, IMO.


I thought that too but not sure they’ll be running at a higher frequency because of staffing. Guess we’ll know in a few weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought that too but not sure they’ll be running at a higher frequency because of staffing. Guess we’ll know in a few weeks.



Yeah it’s a big if for sure.

Hoping they intend to, given the staggered opening and closing times.


----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> Well, park openings and closing have been staggered. That should help.  But I guess that the days of cramming us in like sardines - with a stroller wheel digging into your ankle - are over for the interim.


If I interpreted the pictures correctly, there can only be five separate parties on a bus.


----------



## mcomber7

Does anyone know if Lyft/Uber will be available?


----------



## kelasti

FatBambi said:


> I'm having a similar problem, except my husband WAS attached to my hotel and now suddenly he's not, and it gives me an error when I try to match the name to him. And now I don't see his ticket anymore either. My TA told me not to panic because that resort is going to change (if she can ever get through) anyways and that everything is wonky right now, but I'm still panicking a little.


I had a similar problem—somehow, my Family & Friends list ended up with duplicates, which kept us from making park reservations because tickets were not recognized. For me, it was solved by calling and asking specifically for ‘My Disney Experience’ and explaining the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Llama mama

The lines to the buses will be a mile long too!


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

So I have a question, which I admittedly took the last 24 hours off after only getting 2 hours sleep Sunday night so this may have already been discussed, but what about rope drop? Will there be thousands of us packed in to get into HS at 10am?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> The bus situation is exactly the way I envisioned it to be when they announced the reopening of the parks. They couldn’t just abandon SD once you board a bus



Yup. Its one of the most important scenarios to make sure people are distancing, IMO.

Transport and restaurants are two scenarios that will exist right off the top where people are potential spending a lot of time in the same closed in area. They shouldn’t force people to be in close proximity to other guests for extended amounts of time, masked or not.


----------



## npatellye

Eric Smith said:


> If I interpreted the pictures correctly, there can only be five separate parties on a bus.


That’s also how I interpreted it: 5 or 6 parties depending on if it has 5 or 6 zones.

We initially were not going to rent a car since we are at Poly in August but now I think we may need a car after all to avoid waiting for who knows how long with the kids. I’m just hoping the monorail won’t be as bad...but I’m sure it will


----------



## SaintsManiac

@Farro 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275583988250349569


----------



## Dulcee

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney really REALLY lucked out with that Skyliner going to big resorts opening shortly before this. Not having to deal with busing guests from those resorts to two parks has to be very helpful.


I'm really grateful we ended up at a skyliner resort with all this.


----------



## Llama mama

We will probably sleep late every day and get to the park when we get there. This will probably be the first time on a Disney vacation where we won’t be setting morning alarms. Better yet , maybe I will also add a leisurely breakfast too. Hoping by 11 the bus situation is clear , if not, grab an Uber.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> @Farro
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275583988250349569



Thank you!!!


----------



## Dulcee

Llama mama said:


> We will probably sleep late every day and get to the park when we get there. This will probably be the first time on a Disney vacation where we won’t be setting morning alarms. Better yet , maybe I will also add a leisurely breakfast too. Hoping by 11 the bus situation is clear , if not, grab an Uber.


Us too. My husband is literally overjoyed that I won't be setting daily 6 am alarms on our trip this year


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> That may prove to be completely unnecessary when we see how many people will actually be there and how the stand by lines end up working in practice, and would be absolutely maddening from a planning perspective (which I hope Disney would realize).
> 
> I think if anything the thing they may really regret not micromanaging is transport (save for the skyliner).


Of course you may be correct.   

As far as the planning not sure how it would be a nightmare?   You throw your dining reservations and ride preferences into an interface like the Touring Plans optimizer and it spits back a bunch of ride time windows.  You are already committed to the park for the day, and no hopping.   Would it not make planning easier?  Plus you would be guaranteed to ride with a minimal wait.  No?  
Will be very interested in the rope drop crowds at DHS for ROTR and MMRR and SDD....


----------



## SaintsManiac

I wonder if they’ll load the buses like they do rides. “Anyone party of 2? Got room for a party of 2!”

Glad I already decided to always have a car there in the future after our last trip!


----------



## runningstitch

Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere, but I can't find this on the Disney site...will the ferry from the TTC to MK be running when parks open?


----------



## rteetz

runningstitch said:


> Forgive me if this is posted elsewhere, but I can't find this on the Disney site...will the ferry from the TTC to MK be running when parks open?


It is supposed to be I believe.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tjddis said:


> Of course you may be correct.
> 
> As far as the planning not sure how it would be a nightmare?   You throw your dining reservations and ride preferences into an interface like the Touring Plans optimizer and it spits back a bunch of ride time windows.  You are already committed to the park for the day, and no hopping.   Would it not make planning easier?  Plus you would be guaranteed to ride with a minimal wait.  No?
> Will be very interested in the rope drop crowds at DHS for ROTR and MMRR and SDD....



I think a heavily scheduled day (either one that needs to be planned yourself or one that is given to you) in the midst of all the rest of this unknown and up in the air stuff would be too much. To each their own though.

Hopefully those who are willing to go to Disney during this time and deal with all the downsides and risk are rewarded with a really easy experience once they’re actually in the park.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448


Have they said if Minnie vans will be available yet?


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Have they said if Minnie vans will be available yet?



They will not. At least not at first.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> @Farro
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275583988250349569



This is all still only until September 26, 2021, correct? 

I don't remember that part changing but I feel like I can't be sure of anything anymore.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is all still only until September 26, 2021, correct?
> 
> I don't remember that part changing but I feel like I can't be sure of anything anymore.



Correct


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if they’ll load the buses like they do rides. “Anyone party of 2? Got room for a party of 2!”
> 
> Glad I already decided to always have a car there in the future after our last trip!



I love when they do this because I'm always a party of 2 and that generally works out very well for me


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> I remember somebody here posting about how s/he was worried about resort airline check-in not being available. It will be available starting on *July 12,* so that's good news!


My daughter is flying in on July 11th, does this mean they won’t have Magic Express until this 12th?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

SaintsManiac said:


> @Farro
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275583988250349569


Curious how park hoppers will work with the park reservation system...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katrina Y said:


> My daughter is flying in on July 11th, does this mean they won’t have Magic Express until this 12th?



Magical Express is available now. The poster you quoted was referring to Resort Airline Check In, which is where you bring your bags on check out day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Curious how park hoppers will work with the park reservation system...



I am thinking it will be like when you used to grab a FP for another park before hopping. Open MDE, check availability, book.


----------



## Katrina Y

SaintsManiac said:


> Magical Express is available now. The poster you quoted was referring to Resort Airline Check In, which is where you bring your bags on check out day.


Thank you, are they also taking people back to the airport at the of their trips?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katrina Y said:


> Thank you, are they also taking people back to the airport at the of their trips?



I would assume so.


----------



## JacknSally

Katrina Y said:


> Thank you, are they also taking people back to the airport at the of their trips?


*
We assume so but there was a post a couple of hours ago where someone said the CM told them Disney had confirmed ME from the airport to the resort, but Disney did not mention the other way around. So the CM is assuming yes but that has not been confirmed.*


----------



## CastAStone

Katrina Y said:


> Thank you, are they also taking people back to the airport at the of their trips?


Yes, you just have to lug your own bags to the bus for now.


----------



## Katrina Y

SaintsManiac said:


> I would assume so.


I was scared to assume because nothing is normal anymore.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katrina Y said:


> I was scared to assume because nothing is normal anymore.



Totally understand. At least once you’re there you can confirm and have time to make arrangements to get to the airport If it’s not available. I would be surprised if it isn’t, though.


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275442761022312448



Looks like I just increased my Uber budget for the trip...yikes!


----------



## michellej47

Tjddis said:


> Ok so here is something I cannot wrap my head around.   Why don’t they use FP to help manage standby/rope drop crowds?  Here is how I would do it: eliminate tiers and allow unlimited passes for the day but only 1 per ride.  They now know exactly how many people will be in the park, they know how long it takes to load/ride each ride so they could calculate riders per hour and set so many passes per hour.  There would be no stampedes, no rope drop madness and less big lines.  What am I missing?   I know many are thinking less capacity means less wait time, but aren’t they missing an opportunity to further manage crowd control?



While I agree, part of me feels like this is just an excuse to completely do away with FP. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Jiminy76

chicagoshannon said:


> did  you see his video from today?  lol
> 
> That bus situation is going to be BAD.  The bus situation is exactly what masks are made for.


Yes this is really over the top!!


----------



## LuvDaisy&Minnie

MrsSmith07 said:


> When I go to match the names on the reservation that aren’t matching up with my family. I hit submit and then it gives me an error that there was an issue assigning one or more guests. All I can figure is that she didn’t put in their actual last names, so it doesn’t see it as a match? Pictures so you can see what I’m talking about.


I see. It’s just one not matching that’s throwing everything off, right? I have no idea if it will work and you may not be comfortable doing it, but I would go into my Friends & Family list and change the name of the person you are trying to link to the way that the CM put it in- and then try to link again. Worst case scenario if it doesn’t work or you mess something up? You have to call Disney IT which you would have had to do anyway. Just a though. And then go back in and change name to what you want it to be - again, no idea if it will work.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> Of course you may be correct.
> 
> As far as the planning not sure how it would be a nightmare?   You throw your dining reservations and ride preferences into an interface like the Touring Plans optimizer and it spits back a bunch of ride time windows.  You are already committed to the park for the day, and no hopping.   Would it not make planning easier?  Plus you would be guaranteed to ride with a minimal wait.  No?
> Will be very interested in the rope drop crowds at DHS for ROTR and MMRR and SDD....


I could be *very* wrong but I believe that’s what the Genie is going to do. Eventually. Some day. Maybe.


----------



## michellej47

Two questions....

What is everyone's speculation on the return of park hoppers?? I'm trying to decide if I want to go ahead and modify my reservation.  I just played around and I can move from Pop with 6 day PH to CBR with 6 day base tickets for only a $100 difference. My trip isn't until November (Thanksgiving).  Right now I have 1 day at Epcot, 1 at AK, 2 full days at MK, and 1 1/2 at HS (the half day is our arrival day). Wondering if I even need PH at this point.

Second, if I do decide to modify, will I lose my park reservations i already made??


----------



## johnnyr

Have they announced a date when they will allow changes to 2020 room only reservations? My TA said all they were told is sometime later this summer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

johnnyr said:


> Have they announced a date when they will allow changes to 2020 room only reservations? My TA said all they were told is sometime later this summer.


They have not said anything beyond later this summer.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Can room-only reservations be made for later in year (after 9/26/21) on the 28th? If so, do you have to call?


----------



## Ricker182

Mit88 said:


> RIP to Tim Tracker’s reign as “King of the Bus”


King of the Bus is a mindset.   
You don't even have to be the only one on the bus or have the high seat.  

If you declare yourself the king, then you're King of the Bus.


----------



## SierraT

Tjddis said:


> Ok so here is something I cannot wrap my head around.   Why don’t they use FP to help manage standby/rope drop crowds?  Here is how I would do it: eliminate tiers and allow unlimited passes for the day but only 1 per ride.  They now know exactly how many people will be in the park, they know how long it takes to load/ride each ride so they could calculate riders per hour and set so many passes per hour.  There would be no stampedes, no rope drop madness and less big lines.  What am I missing?   I know many are thinking less capacity means less wait time, but aren’t they missing an opportunity to further manage crowd control?


I wonder if they are going to charge people for them. They are already made the change to charge for the originally free magic bands.  It would not surprise me at all.


----------



## Spaceguy55

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Curious how park hoppers will work with the park reservation system...


They are assuming things will be back to somewhat normal..if not they are not afraid to refund as we've seen 
They need income...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Can room-only reservations be made for later in year (after 9/26/21) on the 28th? If so, do you have to call?



No

ETA: I had 2 TAs confirm that. I guess anything is possible though.


----------



## dreamit

That bus  situation is really throwing me for a loop. I’m all about Lyft for morning transportation except MK morning. I guess the best plan is Lyft to the TTC in the morning and then on to MK?


----------



## dreamit

https://themeparkuniversity.com/uni...-employees-at-universal-orlando-are-laid-off/


----------



## KrissyD715

Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Can people without packages book a package yet


----------



## michellej47

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?



Someone who is there reported on another thread that they do.


----------



## jlwise

I’m confused about what’s happening tomorrow. I thought people with room only 2021 reservations who had to rebook from Disney being closed this year were going to be able to call starting tomorrow to upgrade to packages. But now... everyone can book a 2021 package starting tomorrow at 10:00 AM EST? Are those of us with rooms already for 2021 able to call earlier tomorrow morning? Thanks in advance!


----------



## michellej47

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Can people without packages book a package yet



No.


----------



## Artax

npatellye said:


> I’m just hoping the monorail won’t be as bad...but I’m sure it will



Has it been announced when the monorails will start running? I have been trying to keep up with info but these threads move so fast lately.


----------



## fla4fun

WonderlandisReality said:


> Bet you would see solo people getting adopted into families pretty quick in that line.


I may or may not be open to incentives . . . 

I am glad to be booked at a Skyliner resort.  I am planning to skip AK on my next trip,  and only have two MK days planned.  The rest are either Epcot or DHS.  I don’t stay until close (I am good for 4-5 hours tops) so hopefully the MK days won’t be too horrible. I wonder how many zones are in the bendy bus?


----------



## Disdreamprincess

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?


They do have them, there is no self service, a CM is gonna do it for you


----------



## AmberMV

dreamit said:


> https://themeparkuniversity.com/uni...-employees-at-universal-orlando-are-laid-off/


So sad


----------



## Disdreamprincess

AmberMV said:


> So sad


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Spaceguy55 said:


> They are assuming things will be back to somewhat normal..if not they are not afraid to refund as we've seen
> They need income...


Right, but I’m curious with the reservation system if you’ll still book one park per day in advance, and when you’ll be able to add the second (or more) parks.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

jlwise said:


> I’m confused about what’s happening tomorrow. I thought people with room only 2021 reservations who had to rebook from Disney being closed this year were going to be able to call starting tomorrow to upgrade to packages. But now... everyone can book a 2021 package starting tomorrow at 10:00 AM EST? Are those of us with rooms already for 2021 able to call earlier tomorrow morning? Thanks in advance!


Same.  I have no idea at this point but am planing to try booking my 2021 trip tomorrow just in case.


----------



## Clockwork

dreamit said:


> That bus  situation is really throwing me for a loop. I’m all about Lyft for morning transportation except MK morning. I guess the best plan is Lyft to the TTC in the morning and then on to MK?


Lyft to outside Contemporary then walk to MK, Lyft can let you out right past the guard shack, you don’t even have to go on contemporary property. Then take the path straight to MK.


----------



## npatellye

Artax said:


> Has it been announced when the monorails will start running? I have been trying to keep up with info but these threads move so fast lately.


I have no clue, to be honest. I’m definitely waiting to see what that would look like.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Clockwork said:


> Lyft to outside Contemporary then walk to MK, Lyft can let you out right past the guard shack, you don’t even have to go on contemporary property.


Do you have to go through security though? Because they’re checking for reservations as far as we know.


----------



## MrsBooch

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?



Yes 



Disdreamprincess said:


> They do have them, there is no self service, a CM is gonna do it for you



This is Vero Beach (Disney DVC Resort) but from what I understand and have seen from repetitive and obsessive Youtube Video Watching....other resorts are similarly fitted. 
The CM gets your refill in a paper cup and you put that into your refillable mug.


----------



## kverdon

JacknSally said:


> *We assume so but there was a post a couple of hours ago where someone said the CM told them Disney had confirmed ME from the airport to the resort, but Disney did not mention the other way around. So the CM is assuming yes but that has not been confirmed.*


You can checkout any time you like.....


----------



## skeeter31

Clockwork said:


> Lyft to outside Contemporary then walk to MK, Lyft can let you out right past the guard shack, you don’t even have to go on contemporary property. Then take the path straight to MK.


Wouldn’t be surprised if they crack down on that more with the restrictions on resort hopping. Plus it backs up traffic quite a bit in that area when people are getting dropped off by rideshare.


----------



## Spaceguy55

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Right, but I’m curious with the reservation system if you’ll still book one park per day in advance, and when you’ll be able to add the second (or more) parks.


They will keep the park reservation system in place till they no longer need it..."it's there just in case"
When they decide it's safe then everybody's reservation's won't be needed, then it will be back to park hopping for everybody  with proper tickets or AP of course...


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Sandisw said:


> Looks like I just increased my Uber budget for the trip...yikes!


will Uber be able to drop off at Comptemp so you can walk from there?


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> I am thinking it will be like when you used to grab a FP for another park before hopping. Open MDE, check availability, book.


Are you thinking like the actual day of  looking to see if another park has an opening or ahead of time?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> Are you thinking like the actual day of  looking to see if another park has an opening or ahead of time?



I think both will be an option.


----------



## TwoMisfits

dreamit said:


> https://themeparkuniversity.com/uni...-employees-at-universal-orlando-are-laid-off/



Are they fully laid off, or is Universal taking a page from Disney and offloading some employee expenses (through a furlough through Aug 1) for folks they don't need right now...


----------



## Amy11401

It will be interesting to see if when people who buy 2021 packages tomorrow and add hoppers if they are able to add more than one park a day to their reservation or they just cap it at one for now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> It will be interesting to see if when people who buy 2021 packages tomorrow and add hoppers if they are able to add more than one park a day to their reservation or they just cap it at one for now.



Yep exactly. Makes me want to book one tomorrow just to experiment lol


----------



## Disneyhanna

Can we add/remove hoppers on a package? I believe changing # of days is fine before the final payment, but I have never done a package before, so I'm not fully versed on how all of the terms work...I'm not sure if I will cancel my AP or not, depending on what information they provide us in "early July." I want to book a package with tickets prior to making park reservations, in the case that they would cancel my reservations if I cancel my AP and don't have regular tickets. I figure I will gamble on the tickets and will just use/apply them another time if I keep the AP. I do NOT want to gamble on possibly not having entrance to the parks for Marathon Weekend! This is all so confusing and requiring way more thinking ahead than I am used to, I have a hard enough time picking what park for FPs


----------



## Mit88

Idk why this is the first time I’m thinking about this, and I’m sure someone else has brought this up....There are going to be so many drunk people at EPCOT this summer. Some spend entire days there, but most I would think leave early, or come in late. But if you’re confined to 1 park for 10 hours, and they’re open with the longest amount of afternoon/night hours because they open up last of the 4 parks. Hope they’re prepared for that


----------



## Marthasor

Disneyhanna said:


> Can we add/remove hoppers on a package? I believe changing # of days is fine before the final payment, but I have never done a package before, so I'm not fully versed on how all of the terms work...I'm not sure if I will cancel my AP or not, depending on what information they provide us in "early July." I want to book a package with tickets prior to making park reservations, in the case that they would cancel my reservations if I cancel my AP and don't have regular tickets. I figure I will gamble on the tickets and will just use/apply them another time if I keep the AP. I do NOT want to gamble on possibly not having entrance to the parks for Marathon Weekend! This is all so confusing and requiring way more thinking ahead than I am used to, I have a hard enough time picking what park for FPs



Yes, you can modify the tickets on a resort package.


----------



## Makmak

My resort reservation has extra people that don’t exist....it says two more ppl than are actually on it and it forced me to “name” them in order to make park reservations. My resort reservation on MDE says 2 adults and 2 children....we are only 1 adult and 1child. I checked the reservation and it has correct 1/1.....I’m on hold currently but curious if anyone had some similar happen?


----------



## dreamit

TwoMisfits said:


> Are they fully laid off, or is Universal taking a page from Disney and offloading some employee expenses (through a furlough through Aug 1) for folks they don't need right now...


I don’t have any inside information, only what’s said in the article. It does, however, sound like they’re fully laid off. The article makes it clear that the information has not been confirmed.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *Wow. Be at the bus stop by 7a if you want to make that 11a EPCOT rope drop.  *



7Am on a Monday for Weds rope drop !


----------



## SMRT-1

jlwise said:


> I’m confused about what’s happening tomorrow. I thought people with room only 2021 reservations who had to rebook from Disney being closed this year were going to be able to call starting tomorrow to upgrade to packages. But now... everyone can book a 2021 package starting tomorrow at 10:00 AM EST? Are those of us with rooms already for 2021 able to call earlier tomorrow morning? Thanks in advance!


I'm with you. That tweet seems to be causing confusion since what it says doesn't match what Disney has stated the past several days in emails and on their website. As of right now, the Disney website still says...

"If you have a room-only reservation at a Disney Resort or other select hotel for a stay in 2021, please call the Disney Reservation Center or call your travel professional beginning on June 24 to upgrade to a vacation package with tickets—and then make your theme park reservations.

*Want to Book a New Vacation?*

By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues."

...so unless Disney has changed their plans and just hasn't updated the official info (which I suppose is possible), then tomorrow is only for converting 2021 room-only reservations, and new 2021 packages.

That being said, as long as someone has the time, and tempers their expectations, knowing that it's possible they might not be able to get new tickets, it doesn't hurt to give it a try, just in case.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Due to the confusion I have been looking for more info about tomorrow. This Is what I found in the WDW Prep School Patreon Facebook group:



and this comment:

*Just had a 2021 call with my BDM and he said 6/24 for all Disney owned hotels that are currently scheduled to be open.  So, for example, All Stars have no current opening date for 2020, so they won’t be open yet for 2021.  Also, Swan and Dolphin, Four Seasons, and Disney Springs area resorts open tomorrow.   Good Neighbors open the 28th.*


----------



## Raggou

SaintsManiac said:


> Magical Express is available now. The poster you quoted was referring to Resort Airline Check In, which is where you bring your bags on check out day.



Random question but one I was always curious about does magical express take you to any of the Disney Springs Hotels?


----------



## FatBambi

Raggou said:


> Random question but one I was always curious about does magical express take you to any of the Disney Springs Hotels?


Nope, or at least not the ones I looked at! One of the reasons we switched to on-site!


----------



## Raggou

FatBambi said:


> Nope, or at least not the ones I looked at! One of the reasons we switched to on-site!



Makes sense, just was curious since several of the DS Springs Hotel are basically "on site" and come with alot of the same benefits EMH etc etc so wasn't sure.


----------



## SMRT-1

SaintsManiac said:


> Due to the confusion I have been looking for more info about tomorrow. This Is what I found in the WDW Prep School Patreon Facebook group:
> 
> View attachment 503694
> 
> and this comment:
> 
> *Just had a 2021 call with my BDM and he said 6/24 for all Disney owned hotels that are currently scheduled to be open.  So, for example, All Stars have no current opening date for 2020, so they won’t be open yet for 2021.  Also, Swan and Dolphin, Four Seasons, and Disney Springs area resorts open tomorrow.   Good Neighbors open the 28th.*


Wow. If this is the case, then Disney really needs to get all of their departments on the same page.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SMRT-1 said:


> Wow. If this is the case, then Disney really needs to get all of their departments on the same page.



I know, right?? It’s ridiculous.


----------



## shoegal9

Raggou said:


> Random question but one I was always curious about does magical express take you to any of the Disney Springs Hotels?



No.  Not even Swan/Dolphin. It’s only Disney owned hotels.


----------



## andyman8

TwoMisfits said:


> Are they fully laid off, or is Universal taking a page from Disney and offloading some employee expenses (through a furlough through Aug 1) for folks they don't need right now...


No, they’ve been fully laid off. UOR didn’t disclose how many were laid off, but these weren’t furloughs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TwoMisfits said:


> Are they fully laid off, or is Universal taking a page from Disney and offloading some employee expenses (through a furlough through Aug 1) for folks they don't need right now...


Sounds like they are fully laid off... (With hope for maybe coming back someday so keep your trap shut if you want to keep that door open.)


----------



## Makmak

CM just told me passholders can only make three park reservations for “the opening phase” even if I have a resort reservation for seven days?!


----------



## MKEMSE

Makmak said:


> CM just told me passholders can only make three park reservations for “the opening phase” even if I have a resort reservation for seven days?!



That isn't correct. I have an AP & 3 resort reservations.  I was able to make park reservations for all 3 trips (each a week long).


----------



## rteetz

SMRT-1 said:


> Wow. If this is the case, then Disney really needs to get all of their departments on the same page.


This is correct


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> This is correct



How many people will waste time calling to be told oh no you can’t book because All Stars is closed right now? Makes no sense AT ALL.


----------



## Ryan King

The bus strategy seems interesting.  Take AKV, which will start open but not Jambo.  If it’s 100% booked and everyone evenly split up which parks they go to each day, which won’t happen, that makes about 23 bus trips to get everyone to their park.  If half tried to rope drop, that would take an hour if busses were 5 mins apart.  The farther that time between busses the worse it gets.  This is just the first few weeks.  Add in Jambo and eventually the Lodge itself.  Going to get insane.

Seems like they should split the bus up even farther and assign groups like rides.  “Two on #3, Four on #8, etc.  Then color code the standing bar to match the seats and ask everyone standing faces people in their group.  Could easily get to 2-3x as many riders without really compromising safety.  Even if the standing people were only facing one half of the bus to leave a little room behind them.


----------



## runjulesrun

Makmak said:


> CM just told me passholders can only make three park reservations for “the opening phase” even if I have a resort reservation for seven days?!


That's incorrect. I have an 8 night trip late July and have 9 park days reserved.

Edited to add: Platinum APs


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> How many people will waste time calling to be told oh no you can’t book because All Stars is closed right now? Makes no sense AT ALL.


Obviously I think disney wants those resorts to be open but rather start smaller and work bigger. Just like no dining plan will be available yet. Disney wants that to come back but isn’t offering it yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Obviously I think disney wants those resorts to be open but rather start smaller and work bigger. Just like no dining plan will be available yet. Disney wants that to come back but isn’t offering it yet.



I still think they should be a lot clearer with all of this instead of letting TAs trickle the info out.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I still think they should be a lot clearer with all of this instead of letting TAs trickle the info out.


You’re not wrong there.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> I still think they should be a lot clearer with all of this instead of letting TAs trickle the info out.


And in some cases, giving TAs info and the general public conflicting info...


----------



## Ryan King

Disney wants to open but they have to work through the bugs.  Procedures are going to be different for a while. They can’t lose money in the process or for very long.  Which is going to prioritize certain groups of guests and features.  As they get cast members used to the process, develop and adjust tools or procedures, they can open up more.  Given their hotel roadmap this seems what they intend to do.  While trying to avoid becoming a hotbed for viral transmission.  They have to be assuming some guests will come infected and probably don’t know.  If their procedures heavily cut down on transmission risk, this is a win win.

There are things they probably want to say but they can’t without committing.  There are government approvals, IT changes, Union agreements, tens of thousands of guest changes, supply chain, etc to manage.  Some of which is chicken and egg.  We haven’t even seen the new ADR options come out, they might be waiting for park reservations to calculate just how many spots to release, when to order food, and schedule CM’s.  It’s a daunting task.  Staying coordinated and in sync is even harder to do, especially if it’s cross-org and being done at a pace well above normal.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> And in some cases, giving TAs info and the general public conflicting info...



Yes! I try to help people decipher things and I try to get info to help with the confusion, but then I wind up confused myself!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ryan King said:


> Disney wants to open but they have to work through the bugs.  Procedures are going to be different for a while. They can’t lose money in the process or for very long.  Which is going to prioritize certain groups of guests and features.  As they get cast members used to the process, develop and adjust tools or procedures, they can open up more.  Given their hotel roadmap this seems what they intend to do.  While trying to avoid becoming a hotbed for viral transmission.  They have to be assuming some guests will come infected and probably don’t know.  If their procedures heavily cut down on transmission risk, this is a win win.
> 
> There are things they probably want to say but they can’t without committing.  There are government approvals, IT changes, Union agreements, tens of thousands of guest changes, supply chain, etc to manage.  Some of which is chicken and egg.  We haven’t even seen the new ADR options come out, they might be waiting for park reservations to calculate just how many spots to release, when to order food, and schedule CM’s.  It’s a daunting task.  Staying coordinated and in sync is even harder to do, especially if it’s cross-org and being done at a pace well above normal.



All of this has been said many times over in this thread, including by me. And I fully comprehend the enormity of this task of reopening. 

My only issue with them is how they are handling 2021 bookings. With all these caveats and bungled release date communications and how they won’t allow anything to be booked past 9/26. Because I am sure they will jack up the rates beyond that. It would be better for them to hold off on 2021 bookings at this time, but I know they need money on the books.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Clockwork said:


> Lyft to outside Contemporary then walk to MK, Lyft can let you out right past the guard shack, you don’t even have to go on contemporary property. Then take the path straight to MK.



I doubt they will allow this anymore. With the ban on resort hopping, I expect you would need an ADR or be a BLT or Contemporary resort guest to be dropped off by ride share.

Even if you’re dropped outside the guard shack without entering the lot, the security area on the Contemporary walkway is very small - they will likely try very hard to limit that to BLT/Contemporary resort guests.

I would not expect this to be an option.


----------



## Clockwork

MickeyWaffles said:


> I doubt they will allow this anymore. With the ban on resort hopping, I expect you would need an ADR or be a BLT or Contemporary resort guest to be dropped off by ride share.
> 
> Even if you’re dropped outside the guard shack without entering the lot, the security area on the Contemporary walkway is very small - they will likely try very hard to limit that to BLT/Contemporary resort guests.
> 
> I would not expect this to be an option.


Your not dropping off on Contemporary property you’re drooping off in the turn around outside the property past the Guard Shack. Basically at the crosswalk just past the light. If you aren’t parking or entering the Hotel proper security shouldn’t have a issue, they literally can watch you walk down the path,


----------



## koszmok

If only 5 group of guest is allowed to board 1 bus what will they do in resorts with multiple bus stops?
CBR will be open soon with a lot of bus stops.

EDIT SSR and OWK already open with multiple stops....

They have to send buses to every different stops otherwise guest whose stop is not the first one they picking up from have NO chance to get on a bus.


----------



## zapple

If they're going to do the buses like this, they should waive resort parking fees to encourage people to drive.


----------



## koszmok

Where would lift/uber pick you up in multiple stops resorts?

If only at the check in building than you would have to go there ....  in SSR/OKW/CBR it can be a long walk...

I can`t imagine they can keep the 5 group/bus once the Parks will be open...


----------



## Beachmom0317

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?


DFB said yes you can. When you want it filled, CM scans it and will then pour your selection in a disposable cup for you to pour into your mug. Still feel refills.


----------



## Eric Smith

Raggou said:


> Random question but one I was always curious about does magical express take you to any of the Disney Springs Hotels?


Nope, only Disney Resorts


----------



## Beachmom0317

Well I just watched a little of Tim Tracker’s latest video of bus system updates and I’m a little concerned lol I mean social distancing in line is going to make a long line! And no standing...only one party within partition...I know Disney probably didn’t have much of a choice with these social distancing guidelines but yikes this sounds like it could back up very easily!


----------



## Jothmas

Waiting for and riding the bus is often awful in normal times. It's a good time to use a rental car instead. In the enclosed space of a vehicle, driving a car with only your own family inside seems safer. Safer than Uber/Lyft too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Beachmom0317 said:


> Well I just watched a little of Tim Tracker’s latest video of bus system updates and I’m a little concerned lol I mean social distancing in line is going to make a long line! And no standing...only one party within partition...I know Disney probably didn’t have much of a choice with these social distancing guidelines but yikes this sounds like it could back up very easily!



It definitely could.  With the staggered park opening and closing time I think the plan is to just flood that park with busses so for going to MK in the morning from Pop (once it opens) there will be multiple buses there waiting for one to pull away.  And with capacity so limited I don't think it will be as bad as people are envisioning (at least not consistently, I am sure there will be some random times that it backs up here and there)


----------



## nicket

Just tried calling to add tickets to our room only reservation in 2021 and got a message saying systems were down until 8am.


----------



## lluv3971

KrissyD715 said:


> Do we know if they will have refillable mugs at the resorts?


As reported by vloggers who are on property now, YES, refillable mugs still exist, except only CMs can operate the drink filling station.

CMs will fill a disposable cup with your drink choice and then you can put it in your mug, if you choose. The refill area is blocked off to guests.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

GGGT said:


> We have a total of 27 park days for 4 trips between now and the end of the year.  I was online at 7:00 a.m. yesterday, got to the system at 8:10, and had them all secured by 8:20 a.m. Full choice of every park every day.  (2 trips with 12 of us and 2 trips with just us 2. Me and my wife are on all park days)
> 
> Keep trying if you want/need more park days.


Thanks!  I'm up to 15 at this point and it keeps telling me that I've exceeded my limit, but I'll keep trying every so often. I wonder if it's because they're so close together?  One thing for sure, this is an inconsistent system, LOL!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Farro said:


> Oh wow! Thanks for tip!
> 
> I'm like seriously anxious!


That strategy worked for me too!


----------



## disneyjr77

Leigh L said:


> Gift card update for those that got them yesterday -
> 
> Received $30 GF in my email yesterday (didn't align with my reservation - aligned with DH's reservation). I checked it this morning to transfer to a card I have and got error message. I figured it was because I canceled part of my split stay but looks like that's not the reason
> 
> Just got this email:
> "We’re contacting you because you recently received an email from Disney Gift Card Services containing a Disney Gift Card eGift. Please note that the email was accidentally sent to you a little too early and the Disney Gift Card eGift enclosed in the email is void. We apologize for any confusion the email may have caused.
> Thank you for enrolling in the Service Your Way Program for your upcoming Disney Resort hotel visit. Upon check-in, you will receive an email containing your Disney Gift Card eGift to use during your visit. No further action is required on your part at this time."


Good to know, I'll stop checking for it now.  I was wondering why i hadn't received mine yet, they must have realized their mistake and fixed it.


----------



## Farro

Gosh, I wouldn't mind waiting on hold, but I can't get past the busy signal!


----------



## Spridell

MickeyWaffles said:


> I doubt they will allow this anymore. With the ban on resort hopping, I expect you would need an ADR or be a BLT or Contemporary resort guest to be dropped off by ride share.
> 
> Even if you’re dropped outside the guard shack without entering the lot, the security area on the Contemporary walkway is very small - they will likely try very hard to limit that to BLT/Contemporary resort guests.
> 
> I would not expect this to be an option.



The guard house at each resort is checking.

However, the buses from Disney Springs to the resorts are NOT checking.  So from DS you can get to any hotel you want without them checking.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> Gosh, I wouldn't mind waiting on hold, but I can't get past the busy signal!


best phone number to try?  I have so many!!!!


----------



## nicket

Farro said:


> Gosh, I wouldn't mind waiting on hold, but I can't get past the busy signal!


 
I got through but it said their systems were down until 8am so we are holding off trying again until then!


----------



## Snowysmom

Thanks for the update on the system being down.  All I get is a busy signal.  This has been an interesting experience to say the least.  LOL!


----------



## yulilin3

Just to close my updates on CM schedules. My DD got her schedule form the week of June 28th through July 4th. Scheduled 2 days only, 6 hour shifts. Also my Citizens of Hollywood and Citizens of Main Street actor friends are worried, they are all expecting layoffs to start on property


----------



## lluv3971

zapple said:


> If they're going to do the buses like this, they should waive resort parking fees to encourage people to drive.


100% . This would make the most sense. I keep crossing my fingers that this will happen.


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> best phone number to try?  I have so many!!!!





nicket said:


> I got through but it said their systems were down until 8am so we are holding off trying again until then!





Snowysmom said:


> Thanks for the update on the system being down.  All I get is a busy signal.  This has been an interesting experience to say the least.  LOL!



Who's got a better number! I'll pay ya!!! 

I'm stopping for a while, will try around 7 (8) - thanks for tip! Maybe they will add packages online and I can do everything myself. At least I started work early...

That's what Disney gets for releasing all of us lunatics out in the world at one time!


----------



## woody337

yulilin3 said:


> Just to close my updates on CM schedules. My DD got her schedule form the week of June 28th through July 4th. Scheduled 2 days only, 6 hour shifts. Also my Citizens of Hollywood and Citizens of Main Street actor friends are worried, they are all expecting layoffs to start on property


Sadly we saw Chapek getting rid of the actors before Covid so we know its going to accelerate now.


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> Just to close my updates on CM schedules. My DD got her schedule form the week of June 28th through July 4th. Scheduled 2 days only, 6 hour shifts. Also my Citizens of Hollywood and Citizens of Main Street actor friends are worried, they are all expecting layoffs to start on property


Is she normally a full time position?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I don’t know if anyone else was faced with this issue or not. Thought I would share. My concern was what would happen if Something changed and our resort didn’t open on time for our trip. I found the answer. My particular scenario was we are due to arrive at AOA 3 days after they are slated to open. Short answer: Disney will move you, not cancel you outright.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Spent two days focused on Park Pass, fell behind 100 pages.  Did I miss any rumors or reports recently as to ADRs opening up for non-Disney Springs restaurants?  I'm pretty sure I saw that in-park dining will be no reservations (or I dreamt it at this point), but I have not seen anything for resort dining.  Our 60-days was yesterday, and I forgot to even check and see if I could do anything (was trying still to get my Park Pass reservations).


----------



## yulilin3

Dulcee said:


> Is she normally a full time position?


no, she's part time, usually gets 3 days, full 8 hour shifts. I'm hoping this is because the parks haven't opened yet. I know a lot of people were thinking retraining would takes a week, but it will be a brush up on operations along with the new safety procedures


----------



## SierraT

Just an fyi for those booking 2021 packages, I got all the way to the end to check out and they aren’t allowing it.  There is no way I have time to wait around on the phone, so will wait for them to open the online check out.


----------



## yulilin3

I have been busy the last couple of days so just skimming though. I see it is possible to take a bus from DS to any of the DVC resorts, might do that tonight or tomorrow night to see how busy it is in the evening with the new procedures. Also thank you to all who commented on the DisUnplugged videos, please lmk, through pm if you guys think I need to work on things, I am not opposed to feedback, I feel very awkward in front of camera which is why I enjoy live streaming better.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SierraT said:


> Just an fyi for those booking 2021 packages, I got all the way to the end to check out and they aren’t allowing it.  There is no way I have time to wait around on the phone, so will wait for them to open the online check out.


You were able to put a 2021 date into your cart online?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I can now see dates for rooms in 2021 online thru 11/17/21 but everything shows not available right now


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

2021 packages are up, but online check out is not yet available.


----------



## SierraT

Bibbobboo2u said:


> You were able to put a 2021 date into your cart online?



I actually put 12/31 through 1/6, then in my cart edited it and all the dates showed up.  I guess it’s good to have the pricing and availability info if you want to call after.  I just do not have the patience.  Haha


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Clockwork said:


> Your not dropping off on Contemporary property you’re drooping off in the turn around outside the property past the Guard Shack. Basically at the crosswalk just past the light. If you aren’t parking or entering the Hotel proper security shouldn’t have a issue, they literally can watch you walk down the path,



Do you somehow skip the MK security bag check/scanner checkpoint on the path on the walkway to MK? This is the security checkpoint I’m talking about.

I don’t think they would want a lot of non Contemporary & BLT guests backing up at that one security table/scanner that’s meant to serve the resort guests on their way to MK.

I am saying I wouldn’t not be surprised if they somehow crack down on this to keep that walkway security checkpoint ONLY for BLT and Contemporary guests.


----------



## Farro

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2021 packages are up, but online check out is not yet available.





SierraT said:


> I actually put 12/31 through 1/6, then in my card edited it and all the dates showed up.  I guess it’s good to have the pricing and availability info if you want to call after.  I just do not have the patience.  Haha



oh my god! are they forcing us to call? I just keep pressing the check out button, let me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2021 packages are up, but online check out is not yet available.


Thanks - maybe later today?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Farro said:


> oh my god! are they forcing us to call? I just keep pressing the check out button, let me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm definitely not calling LOL.  I'll wait awhile and see what happens.



Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks - maybe later today?


Yep, hopefully soon!  I figure if anything in 2021 sells out that quickly, especially at their ridiculous rack rate, we have big problems!


----------



## Pens Fan

TheMaxRebo said:


> It definitely could.  With the staggered park opening and closing time I think the plan is to just flood that park with busses so for going to MK in the morning from Pop (once it opens) there will be multiple buses there waiting for one to pull away.  And with capacity so limited I don't think it will be as bad as people are envisioning (at least not consistently, I am sure there will be some random times that it backs up here and there)



I agree.  The way they have staggered the operating hours is pretty smart.

It's funny - In the past I've always hated riding the busses and being crammed in like sardines, hoping for a seat, etc.  So this new system looks pretty darn good to me!  When I saw the info come out yesterday my first thought was that this will definitely be a "new normal".   My family won't have to listen to me complain about buses all week!   

Besides, if they do back up there is always Uber / Lyft.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

And FYI, it IS allowing hoppers to be selected for 2021 -- but no dining plans.


----------



## Farro

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm definitely not calling LOL.  I'll wait awhile and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Yep, hopefully soon!  I figure if anything in 2021 sells out that quickly, especially at their ridiculous rack rate, we have big problems!



I got in with some number old guest services number I had!!! I'm sitting on hold...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm definitely not calling LOL.  I'll wait awhile and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Yep, hopefully soon!  I figure if anything in 2021 sells out that quickly, especially at their ridiculous rack rate, we have big problems!


Funny how I had that same thought as I am sitting here refreshing website on computer and trying a few different phone numbers over and over and over again.....I think the definition of insanity is in there somewhere for what I am doing....  !!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> I got in with some number old guest services number I had!!! I'm sitting on hold...


Farro - will you share #??? PLEASE?????


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I think they have finally broken me after everything this week and year.  About to cry, and I am not an easy crier


----------



## yulilin3

SierraT said:


> Just an fyi for those booking 2021 packages, I got all the way to the end to check out and they aren’t allowing it.  There is no way I have time to wait around on the phone, so will wait for them to open the online check out.


I believe bookings open at 10am today


----------



## SierraT

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I'm definitely not calling LOL.  I'll wait awhile and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Yep, hopefully soon!  I figure if anything in 2021 sells out that quickly, especially at their ridiculous rack rate, we have big problems!


 
The pricing is insane but I need to have something in there to plan!


----------



## jb405

Packages only today, right? Not stand alone tickets for 2021? We need tickets only so just making sure. Thanks!


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Farro - will you share #??? PLEASE?????



407-560-2544.

I just pressed 4 for other questions, when you press 1 for future reservations you get kicked out.

Now who knows if the person who answers will have to transfer me, but hey, at least I'm listening to hold music!  I have new trip in my cart, but I want to talk to someone to see if I can save my old room rate first because the "basic package" wasn't being offered when i booked my room only. So if I add tickets, they will change my rate.

But doing on-line, seems the rate is only about $200 more total for 2021.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> I believe bookings open at 10am today


Yep, I'm assuming the check out option will pop up around 10.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> 407-560-2544.
> 
> I just pressed 4 for other questions, when you press 1 for future reservations you get kicked out.
> 
> Now who knows if the person who answers will have to transfer me, but hey, at least I'm listening to hold music!


Thanks - good luck!


----------



## tgree9369

Farro said:


> 407-560-2544.
> 
> I just pressed 4 for other questions, when you press 1 for future reservations you get kicked out.
> 
> Now who knows if the person who answers will have to transfer me, but hey, at least I'm listening to hold music!


I used 407-934-7000 and I have WDW announcements. Again, better than not getting through.


----------



## SierraT

Thanks yulilin, I saved the over priced packages in my cart and will keep checking back.  I have Riviera and Coronado Springs in there, even Coronado is 350 a night.  yikes!

Edit - Well, looks like I’ll be booking Riviera at the inflated 5800 because Coronado isn’t in my cart and now spacemountain is back in orbit.


----------



## Dis5150

rteetz said:


> Photos – Safety Precautions on Walt Disney World Resort Bus


Wow, I am going to be seriously carsick if I am behind one of those barriers. Ugh, why couldn't they use plexiglass??


----------



## lluv3971

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2021 packages are up, but online check out is not yet available.


Where is the "face palm" button!?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> 407-560-2544.
> 
> I just pressed 4 for other questions, when you press 1 for future reservations you get kicked out.
> 
> Now who knows if the person who answers will have to transfer me, but hey, at least I'm listening to hold music!  I have new trip in my cart, but I want to talk to someone to see if I can save my old room rate first because the "basic package" wasn't being offered when i booked my room only. So if I add tickets, they will change my rate.
> 
> But doing on-line, seems the rate is only about $200 more total for 2021.


The numbe worked and I chose option 4 as well - It acted like it would transfer - rang and then said cannot be completed at this time......  Just re-tried and chose option 1 - it kicked me out again.  HAHAHAHHA- Disney this is so much fun!!!!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

lluv3971 said:


> Where is the "face palm" button!?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> I believe bookings open at 10am today


For online purchases?  do you know if room-only will be an option? Thanks!


----------



## Snowysmom

Thanks for the number Farro.  On hold now.


----------



## Dulcee

Dis5150 said:


> Wow, I am going to be seriously carsick if I am behind one of those barriers. Ugh, why couldn't they use plexiglass??


Plexi gets scratched and looks awful pretty quickly, that would be my guess as to why they went with the solid partitions.


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> The numbe worked and I chose option 4 as well - It acted like it would transfer - rang and then said cannot be completed at this time......  Just re-tried and chose option 1 - it kicked me out again.  HAHAHAHHA- Disney this is so much fun!!!!



Well, if it helps I just plugged my phone in out here because I have a feeling battery will die before my turn!


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For online purchases?  do you know if room-only will be an option? Thanks!



When I was building my package, option was there for no ticket, so I think so!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> 407-560-2544.
> 
> I just pressed 4 for other questions, when you press 1 for future reservations you get kicked out.
> 
> Now who knows if the person who answers will have to transfer me, but hey, at least I'm listening to hold music!  I have new trip in my cart, but I want to talk to someone to see if I can save my old room rate first because the "basic package" wasn't being offered when i booked my room only. So if I add tickets, they will change my rate.
> 
> But doing on-line, seems the rate is only about $200 more total for 2021.


Thanks again, Farro.  I am now on hold with some jazzy music.  Wiped the tears off of my keyboard. Much appreciate the phone number!!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> When I was building my package, option was there for no ticket, so I think so!


Did you sign into MDE before loading your cart?  I can't get anything to show availability on website?


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Thanks again, Farro.  I am now on hold with some jazzy music.  Wiped the tears off of my keyboard. Much appreciate the phone number!!!!



Let's not thank me just yet! What if they come on and say "oh, you'll have to try a different number..."


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Did you sign into MDE before loading your cart?  I can't get anything to show availability on website?



I am signed in, yes.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> Let's not thank me just yet! What if they come on and say "oh, you'll have to try a different number..."


I can't....just can't.....totally losing it man - must get it together.......

ETA:  now i am almost n orbit on website, too........


----------



## Luvears

Does anyone have a date later than 9/26 in their cart ?


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> For online purchases?  do you know if room-only will be an option? Thanks!


Idk sorry


----------



## Moliphino

JacknSally said:


> *We assume so but there was a post a couple of hours ago where someone said the CM told them Disney had confirmed ME from the airport to the resort, but Disney did not mention the other way around. So the CM is assuming yes but that has not been confirmed.*



The Disney Resort Hotels Know Before You Go page has:

*Disney’s Magical Express® Service*
Complimentary airport transportation via Disney’s Magical Express service will be available for Guests arriving *and departing from* Orlando International Airport.


----------



## Farro

I'm booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> Idk sorry


that's ok - I really appreciate all of the help you provide!!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Farro said:


> I'm booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AWESOME!!!!!!!! BY PHONE OR ORLINE?


----------



## SierraT

Check out is working, I’m finally booked.  For the love of all that is holy!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I did not have to wake up early for a single Disney thing today and it was GLORIOUS. 

Thinking of everyone this morning!!! The force is with you!! Seeing that salmon castle will be worth all of this!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Dulcee said:


> Plexi gets scratched and looks awful pretty quickly, that would be my guess as to why they went with the solid partitions.



Exactly. It will be easier to disinfect the solid partition - very easy for cleaning products to look smeared on plexiglass and also takes longer to make it look nice while cleaning. They can wipe the solid partitions down quickly and frequently without worrying about the cosmetic aspect.

Plexiglass always ends up looking yucky. Kids fingerprints, etc.


----------



## Snowysmom

I have the number Farro gave us on my cell phone and I am on hold with that one.  I have the cordless house phone on which I am trying the other numbers once in a while.  Luckily I took today off even before all this started.  I am a certified lunatic!


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!! BY PHONE OR ORLINE?



Online!!!


----------



## alison228

jb405 said:


> Packages only today, right? Not stand alone tickets for 2021? We need tickets only so just making sure. Thanks!


omg it's today to book 2021 packages?! i thought it was 6/28!!


----------



## Mlchiranky

Not sure if this has been mentioned but people in other groups are reporting the recording has been updated, saying the phones will not open until 10am to prepare for 2021 package sales


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Snowysmom said:


> I have the number Farro gave us on my cell phone and I am on hold with that one.  I have the cordless house phone on which I am trying the other numbers once in a while.  Luckily I took today off even before all this started.  I am a certified lunatic!


and I am across the hall in that wing with you  !!


----------



## rteetz

Luvears said:


> Does anyone have a date later than 9/26 in their cart ?


You can only book to 9/26 for now.


----------



## LSUmiss

Woohoo! Glitch finally fixed for me for park pass issue. I hadn’t had time to wait on hold for IT so I just kept checking it & it worked today!


----------



## jlwise

Farro said:


> I'm booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How did you actually get through? I've been up and calling since 7:00 AM.


----------



## Luvears

rteetz said:


> You can only book to 9/26 for now.


Yep- finally able to check out. I hope modifying existing will become an option too beyond 9/26


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

rteetz said:


> You can only book to 9/26 for now.


I was able to see dates thru 11/17 online (I believe - may have posted on another thead but it would have been the 499 days).  No resorts showed availability though, so I signed out.  Came back and am now in orbit.....Has anyone talked to CM yet about dates?


----------



## Windixon

I just booked a room only at Pop for first week of May online!


----------



## alison228

Farro said:


> I'm booked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAY! how long did it take you to access booking online? i'm trying now but have been in the que


----------



## SierraT

The park reservation was a breeze too but I only booked a couple days because chances are good we’ll move it back to the fall if there is availability.   I don’t want to take spots from people who are actually planning on going early January.  Then again, January is a nice time to go.

Oh, who knows as long as I have a reservation in there it’s all good!


----------



## Farro

alison228 said:


> YAY! how long did it take you to access booking online? i'm trying now but have been in the que



I got right in as soon as they released.


----------



## Farro

So I'm sure this may be annoying to some....but booking park reservations was a breeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I much prefer this to fast pass. Pick my park and done!


----------



## SierraT

alison228 said:


> YAY! how long did it take you to access booking online? i'm trying now but have been in the que


Less than a minute and the same for park reservations.  It was lightening speed (weird, I know).  Haha


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Raggou said:


> I have finally awoken from my slumbers.
> 
> Do we know anything about when Dining reservations might re-open?
> I know we got the list of restaurants


https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-indications-for-when-disney-adrs-will-be-available.3805226/


----------



## shoegal9

koszmok said:


> Where would lift/uber pick you up in multiple stops resorts?
> 
> If only at the check in building than you would have to go there ....  in SSR/OKW/CBR it can be a long walk...
> 
> I can`t imagine they can keep the 5 group/bus once the Parks will be open...



I stayed at Saratoga Springs in the Paddock section. We uber almost everywhere and the uber drivers would come straight to our building. It was magical. $7  and 7 minutes later I could be anywhere on property..... well, maybe


----------



## Snowysmom

Can you add tickets to a  2021 res online?  I don't see that you can.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> So I'm sure this may be annoying to some....but booking park reservations was a breeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I much prefer this to fast pass. Pick my park and done!


I'm actually super relieved it is going well for everyone today. It is encouraging to know it won't be a nightmare to use forever. I think a lot of us have a fear of that thing now


----------



## Farro

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I was able to see dates thru 11/17 online (I believe - may have posted on another thead but it would have been the 499 days).  No resorts showed availability though, so I signed out.  Came back and am now in orbit.....Has anyone talked to CM yet about dates?



Got through to person!!!


----------



## Farro

Also it's still letting you pick free basic magic bands for 2021.

As we knew, you can add hoppers to 2021 tickets!


----------



## Sandiz08

Farro said:


> Got through to person!!!


how long was your wait time?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Also it's still letting you pick free basic magic bands for 2021.
> 
> As we knew, you can add hoppers to 2021 tickets!


I just noticed that about the magic bands too!  ....runs to order them before they go away....


----------



## Farro

Sandiz08 said:


> how long was your wait time?



Maybe 50 minutes? or an hour.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2021 packages are up, but online check out is not yet available.



Are they for all of 2021 or only up to Sept 26th?

Just wondering if people can now book for the 50th


----------



## Snowysmom

I finally got someone on the number that Farro had and the CM told me to call back later when the circuits aren't busy.  You really would think Disney would be on top of this whole reservation issue since they are the ones doing it.  Glad someone got to a person.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are they for all of 2021 or only up to Sept 26th?
> 
> Just wondering if people can now book for the 50th


Looks like only through the 26th


----------



## Sandiz08

Farro said:


> Maybe 50 minutes? or an hour.


I got through immediately yesterday afternoon, I'm not ok with waiting hours on the phone, so just wondering!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are they for all of 2021 or only up to Sept 26th?
> 
> Just wondering if people can now book for the 50th



Sept 26th. If you booked for the 50th before this chaos all hit though your reservation still stands (so far). I keep a close eye on mine in MDE... just in case  It will be interesting to see what they end up doing with that group.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


> Photos – Safety Precautions on Walt Disney World Resort Bus


I. Am. Going. To. Hurl. 

Wait-- is vomit a coronavirus contagion? Maybe it's the lesser of two evils?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Looks like only through the 26th



Ok thanks.  I have my room for the 50th only but not tickets yet and with everything going on for park reserving for 2020 and people who had rooms but not their tickets being in a negative position it is making me wonder if I should be getting tickets sooner rather than later - but if they aren't booking past the 26th yet I figure I can breath for a little bit I guess


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Sept 26th. If you booked for the 50th before this chaos all hit though your reservation still stands (so far). I keep a close eye on mine in MDE... just in case  It will be interesting to see what they end up doing with that group.



Yeah, I have room only already for the 50th but no tickets so wondering about that


----------



## TJA

Windixon said:


> I just booked a room only at Pop for first week of May online!



Was it a brand new reservation or did you modify one?


----------



## alison228

WOOO! I'm booked for February 2021! SO happy this is my 30th birthday trip! I chose POP to have the skyliner, which was still over $200 a night rack rate. Maybe if offers come up by then I'll switch, but I genuinely like POP especially with the renovated rooms and have stayed at many of the resorts. I did 4 day park hopper, I hope hopping will be active by then! We will have a 6 month old, let's hope when she's born we end up naming her what I put down for the name on our reservation lol (i'm sure i can change it)


----------



## NWOhiogal

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok thanks.  I have my room for the 50th only but not tickets yet and with everything going on for park reserving for 2020 and people who had rooms but not their tickets being in a negative position it is making me wonder if I should be getting tickets sooner rather than later - but if they aren't booking past the 26th yet I figure I can breath for a little bit I guess



I'm in the same boat. I have reservations at ASM for Oct. 6-10 but no tickets so I can't make any park reservations. At the moment ASM isn't even listed as being open in October, but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Sandisw

Has anyone with room only been able to just add tickets Without having to cancel and rebook it?Trying to get info for my DVC friends who have a 2021 trip booked, and need to just get the tickets.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

DHS for 7/18 is booked full now too


----------



## dtrain

Booked a brand new reservation for Feb. ‘21 at Pop with tickets (PH’s but not sure if they will be in effect at that time) and was able to reserve parks for each day.


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> And in some cases, giving TAs info and the general public conflicting info...


So true. I even had a CM tell me the other day that "we don't know WL won't be opening" for my mid-August dates and that they weren't dealing with 2020 resort reservations for after July 11 because they were dealing with park passes....when it clearly stated on everything else that all of 2020 could get straightened out on Monday. 

I just thanked her and called another number, lol.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Here is a list of what is not opening from shops to restaurants 

https://comicbook.com/irl/news/disn...aurants-that-wont-reopen-with-parks-revealed/


----------



## chad_1138

Just booked July '21 at POP.  No issues with park reservations.

Also, if you are booking for next year, go ahead and do your magic bands.  The plain colored ones are still showing up as $0.00.  We went ahead and completed our order for them.


----------



## Snowysmom

I have not been able to add tickets to a 2021 room only yet. I don't see that you can do it online. Phones still down.


----------



## Farro

***Just FYI - DHS now full for 7/18/20!!!


----------



## Windixon

TJA said:


> Was it a brand new reservation or did you modify one?



Brand new.


----------



## Raggou

Farro said:


> ***Just FYI - DHS now full for 7/18/20!!!



I'm a tad surprised to see that MK hasn't sold out any days yet.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> ***Just FYI - DHS now full for 7/18/20!!!


I am a little surprised no dates for DHS around Thanksgiving or Christmas/New Year have filled up.  I think that gives us a pretty good idea of how many cancellations Disney has had.


----------



## gatechfan99

Raggou said:


> I'm a tad surprised to see that MK hasn't sold out any days yet.


I think that speaks to how little capacity DHS has compared to MK.


----------



## tinkerhon

chad_1138 said:


> Just booked July '21 at POP.  No issues with park reservations.
> 
> Also, if you are booking for next year, go ahead and do your magic bands.  The plain colored ones are still showing up as $0.00.  We went ahead and completed our order for them.



Awesome ! Do is you call or book online ? I'm trying for room only for July 2021 , and not one value resort not showing availability


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Anyone know when I can modify my 3 day Hopper for 2021 to a 4 day Hopper?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Raggou said:


> I'm a tad surprised to see that MK hasn't sold out any days yet.



I am surprised opening day MK hasn't sold out yet - figured that would be a target.  But I think this shows that a lot of traveling guests are probably waiting until all 4 parks were open 

Also a little surprised AK had a day fill before MK did - but I think that goes to show they are camping AK pretty low given no shows and MK will have a pretty high capacity


----------



## Farro

I think rides have a part in what's filling up first.

DHS - Galaxy's Edge, Railway
AK - Flights of Passage


----------



## CastAStone

Just booked online for 2021!


----------



## chad_1138

tinkerhon said:


> Awesome ! Do is you call or book online ? I'm trying for room only for July 2021 , and not one value resort not showing availability


We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.


----------



## Doingitagain

chad_1138 said:


> We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.


Either they haven't figured out how to block them for only 2020, or they don't want to signal what could be opening up.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

chad_1138 said:


> We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.


That is what I read somewhere on the boards yesterday.  Someone posted that they had talked to CM? or TA? who said resorts that do not currently have a 2020 open date would not be available to book for 2021 when reservations opened.  Hopefully later this year!


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> Also it's still letting you pick free basic magic bands for 2021.
> 
> As we knew, you can add hoppers to 2021 tickets!


Did you add hoppers?  If you did, did it let you pick multiple parks per day in the park reservation system?


----------



## jlwhitney

Brianstl said:


> I am a little surprised no dates for DHS around Thanksgiving or Christmas/New Year have filled up.  I think that gives us a pretty good idea of how many cancellations Disney has had.



the first week of opening will be a different crowds then the rest. Just like universal. All the bloggers and people curious to see how it is will flood in right away but then it will drop off .


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am surprised opening day MK hasn't sold out yet - figured that would be a target.  But I think this shows that a lot of traveling guests are probably waiting until all 4 parks were open
> 
> Also a little surprised AK had a day fill before MK did - but I think that goes to show they are camping AK pretty low given no shows and MK will have a pretty high capacity



Well.. People have to have a resort reservation right now. DVC is open, but Pop, Contemporary and Jambo House won't open until July 10th. So I just don't think there will be a lot of people in the resorts yet 

AK is the biggest park in terms of area, but the closures give people very little to do.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Was able to book POP for 1-14-21 R/O without tickets , I have FL AP.
there are other options for 2,3,4, and 5 day tickets only..I only booked 5 days but looks like 10 day max 1 park per day right now.
Also couldn't modify my 7-14-20 room to any room in 2020 or 2021.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chad_1138 said:


> We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.



This story covers which resorts are able to be booked for 2021 and which ones are not .... the "not" ones seem to be same.ones with no reopening date announced 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/list...ions-today-and-those-that-didnt-make-the-cut/


----------



## disland7

Anyone able to add tickets for stays in sept 2020? I need only 1 more ticket.


----------



## tinkerhon

chad_1138 said:


> We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.



Yep, able to get pop for July - pricing is pretty crazy - room only -  $367 for one night deposit 
I still have that fear of buying pkg right now - thought of buying tix doesn't agree w me right now


----------



## chad_1138

tinkerhon said:


> Yep, able to get pop for July - pricing is pretty crazy - room only -  $367 for one night deposit
> I still have that fear of buying pkg right now - thought of buying tix doesn't agree w me right now


We only put the $200 deposit down.  Not planning on paying anymore until probably next spring.  Hopefully a good discount will come out in January to apply.


----------



## rockpiece

If we are APs and just want to book rooms for 2021 will we have access to the reservation system now? Trying to get our resort situation figured out for marathon weekend.


----------



## Spaceguy55

As a value POP is crazy high without a discount


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> This story covers which resorts are able to be booked for 2021 and which ones are not .... the "not" ones seem to be same.ones with no reopening date announced
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/list...ions-today-and-those-that-didnt-make-the-cut/



Yikes! That's almost all the values!!!


----------



## Raggou

gatechfan99 said:


> I think that speaks to how little capacity DHS has compared to MK.



I agree MK definitely has quite a bit more capacity for sure. I always knew HS was going to be popular especially with all the star wars things. Just surprised that the new "cap" for MK hasn't been hit even one day yet.


----------



## OKWFan88

We have AP's and were able to book for POP for Feb 2021. Not a fan of the rack rate, but at least it's booked. Didn't have to purchase tickets which is good since we already have AP's. Also was able to do park reservations for our trip. Did this all online, took less than 15 min.


----------



## Raggou

Farro said:


> Yikes! That's almost all the values!!!



While unfortunate I think this makes sense... at least for now.


----------



## Farro

Raggou said:


> While unfortunate I think this makes sense... at least for now.



I think it's premature of them to not allow booking for values all the way through 2021!


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone!

If this question Would be better on another thread please send me a link to another.. okay so I understand we have to wear masks which I’m fine with.. but has anyone heard how strict this policy is? Just because I really want to take them off just or pictures... do we think that would be allowed?


----------



## Farro

tinkerhon said:


> Yep, able to get pop for July - pricing is pretty crazy - room only -  $367 for one night deposit
> I still have that fear of buying pkg right now - thought of buying tix doesn't agree w me right now



If you are booking completely new, you are better off buying a package. Only $200 down and due 30 days out from start of trip (I think). If you cancel by 30 days you get all your money back.

If you do room only, you put down a bigger deposit (unless room less than $200) and buy tickets separate, which I'm not sure if tickets are refundable if you need to cancel. Also, if you wait to buy tickets, always the chance price increases!


----------



## Jen0107c

Has anyone else noticed crazy high rates for 2021? I put down three deposited; end of March at GF Main building cl, end of June beach club cl, and Fourth of July week 2 bedroom cl at contemporary. While I know the prices are always high on the club room, prices are way up from this past year.


----------



## rteetz

disland7 said:


> Anyone able to add tickets for stays in sept 2020? I need only 1 more ticket.


Cannot add 2020 at this time. Disney said “later this summer”


----------



## Snowysmom

Finally got through and am on hold for who knows how long!  Now listening to It's a Small World.  Yikes!


----------



## CastAStone

chad_1138 said:


> We booked online, Pop Century.  When we pulled up our July date, none of the All-Star resorts showed up.  I think they might only be showing resorts that have been announced to be reopening.  All-Stars have not been announced for a reopen date, so that may be why they are not showing.





Spaceguy55 said:


> As a value POP is crazy high without a discount





OKWFan88 said:


> We have AP's and were able to book for POP for Feb 2021. Not a fan of the rack rate, but at least it's booked. Didn't have to purchase tickets which is good since we already have AP's. Also was able to do park reservations for our trip. Did this all online, took less than 15 min.


We also booked Pop Century; Preferred room for $250/day after tax for April. Hoping to move to a preferred room at All Star Movies eventually.

We had previously had POR booked for about the same rate for September 2020, but all the moderates were $330+ after tax for our dates and I can't even begin to justify that.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> If you are booking completely new, you are better off buying a package. Only $200 down and due 30 days out from start of trip (I think). If you cancel by 30 days you get all your money back.
> 
> If you do room only, you put down a bigger deposit (unless room less than $200) and buy tickets separate, which I'm not sure if tickets are refundable if you need to cancel. Also, if you wait to buy tickets, always the chance price increases!



Thanks ! Might go that way !


----------



## nkosiek

Chris Ehlers said:


> Here is a list of what is not opening from shops to restaurants
> 
> https://comicbook.com/irl/news/disn...aurants-that-wont-reopen-with-parks-revealed/


That's a lot of shops closed. Looks like everything in SWGE and almost every shop in World Showcase. I'm surprised there's not a push to bring more staff in, including those non-union positions of lower management who aren't being called back yet to get some of these places open.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

So, where's our resident person with the inside info?
I'm hearing a rumor that AKL hotel side is going to open this year and those trying to get rooms moved from there are being told to wait, or that it's not closed, they just haven't announced it's opening date yet.
Is it @andyman8  that usually has the Intel?


----------



## The Pho

*News*

Six Flags Great Adventure will be opening on July 3rd.

Virginia Parks will be allowed to open July 1st. 
However it looks like Busch Gardens Williamsburg will remain closed until at least phase 4, to avoid the 1000 person limit the state has imposed on them.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

...... 


@Blog_Mickey: Disney World Claims Disney Park Pass System Didn’t Have Glitches, Blames User Error 
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...system-didnt-have-glitches-blames-user-error/


----------



## tinkerhon

chad_1138 said:


> We only put the $200 deposit down.  Not planning on paying anymore until probably next spring.  Hopefully a good discount will come out in January to apply.



Yea, I was looking at the price per.night w tax , which was $367
I would have to leave $225 down for room only


----------



## woody337

Snowysmom said:


> Finally got through and am on hold for who knows how long!  Now listening to It's a Small World.  Yikes!


You will hear that about 30 times.......good luck


----------



## CastAStone

Jen0107c said:


> Has anyone else noticed crazy high rates for 2021? I put down three deposited; end of March at GF Main building cl, end of June beach club cl, and Fourth of July week 2 bedroom cl at contemporary. While I know the prices are always high on the club room, prices are way up from this past year.


I compared 2020 to 2021 for equivalent dates in April before booking; CBR Standard Room went up about 12%; AoA LM and Pop Preferred went up roughly 7% each. Call it the Skyliner Tax.

I didn't compare any other resorts, sorry.


----------



## rockpiece

How long have people been stuck on this stupid "We're Almost in Orbit" screen when trying to book 2021 resorts today? I've been on It for about 35 minutes now.


----------



## Marionnette

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> If this question Would be better on another thread please send me a link to another.. okay so I understand we have to wear masks which I’m fine with.. but has anyone heard how strict this policy is? Just because I really want to take them off just or pictures... do we think that would be allowed?


There will be designated areas in the parks to relax in if you feel the need to remove your mask. You can remove it to eat or drink or if you’re in the pool. Otherwise, they ask that you keep masks on.

Just like anything else with Disney, there are varying degrees of enforcement. I’ve read accounts of lax enforcement in DS and then very strict enforcement in the resorts. But the rule is “Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and *wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.*”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tinkerhon said:


> Yep, able to get pop for July - pricing is pretty crazy - room only -  $367 for one night deposit
> I still have that fear of buying pkg right now - thought of buying tix doesn't agree w me right now



wow - POP is $367/night?


----------



## alison228

I'm surprised I was able to still select free magic bands for February, I wonder if they'll charge me later on for them. There's a few cute premium ones that I might get instead when it gets closer.


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> Yea, I was looking at the price per.night w tax , which was $367
> I would have to leave $225 down for room only



Opinions - room only or.package.? Farro - your advise makes ton of sense, but I fear buying tix.right now 
Also fear purchasing park only and having to add tickets later and system not allowing me to - I can see that scenario !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Disney World Claims Disney Park Pass System Didn’t Have Glitches, Blames User Error
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...system-didnt-have-glitches-blames-user-error/




welp, I was way off ... I thought they'd go with the usual "Due to unexpected demand .... " but they went straight to "User error"


----------



## tinkerhon

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow - POP is $367/night?



Incl the tax for July 19- yep- $367 avg per night


----------



## Farro

Jen0107c said:


> Has anyone else noticed crazy high rates for 2021? I put down three deposited; end of March at GF Main building cl, end of June beach club cl, and Fourth of July week 2 bedroom cl at contemporary. While I know the prices are always high on the club room, prices are way up from this past year.



It's hard to tell, but GDT's rate went up between 7-10% depending on day. It ended up being about $200 more than 2020s rate for same dates.


----------



## Jen0107c

CastAStone said:


> I compared 2020 to 2021 for equivalent dates in April before booking; CBR Standard Room went up about 12%; AoA LM and Pop Preferred went up roughly 7% each. Call it the Skyliner Tax.
> 
> I didn't compare any other resorts, sorry.


This year I had a two bedroom outer building club room at the GF for an average of $2800 a night. For the same time next year it was an average of over $3400. I still continue to pay the prices so I guess I shouldn’t complain, just thought it was a big jump!


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> So I'm sure this may be annoying to some....but booking park reservations was a breeze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I much prefer this to fast pass. Pick my park and done!


Me too. I’m looking forward to being able to walk around with no real plans & just do whatever we want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tinkerhon said:


> Opinions - room only or.package.? Farro - your advise makes ton of sense, but I fear buying tix.right now
> Also fear purchasing park only and having to add tickets later and system not allowing me to - I can see that scenario !



if you do package you can always cancel and get everything back, even the ticket part - downside is you are paying Disney prices for tickets vs a third party which can sometimes save $

You can also just do a ticketless package - that is what we have for 2021, just a room only but booked as ticketless package so only had to do the $200 down payment instead of 1 night


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Amy11401 said:


> Did you add hoppers?  If you did, did it let you pick multiple parks per day in the park reservation system?


I bought hoppers for March but was only able to select park reservations for one park per day.


alison228 said:


> I'm surprised I was able to still select free magic bands for February, I wonder if they'll charge me later on for them. There's a few cute premium ones that I might get instead when it gets closer.


I thought you can't change them after you make the selection?  Has it changed?


----------



## Farro

tinkerhon said:


> Opinions - room only or.package.? Farro - your advise makes ton of sense, but I fear buying tix.right now
> Also fear purchasing park only and having to add tickets later and system not allowing me to - I can see that scenario !



I really don't see a downside of tickets/package, unless you can get them cheaper elsewhere. You can get a full refund of tickets if you book with a package. You aren't actually paying for all of it right now, not due until 30 days out.

But up to you!


----------



## CastAStone

rockpiece said:


> How long have people been stuck on this stupid "We're Almost in Orbit" screen when trying to book 2021 resorts today? I've been on It for about 35 minutes now.


I exited out and went back in and got in immediately. YMMV.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tinkerhon said:


> Incl the tax for July 19- yep- $367 avg per night



And suddenly the Pop Peasants were peasants no more


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

tinkerhon said:


> Opinions - room only or.package.? Farro - your advise makes ton of sense, but I fear buying tix.right now
> Also fear purchasing park only and having to add tickets later and system not allowing me to - I can see that scenario !


I always book a package.  I like that it's non refundable and only requires a small deposit.  And even though it can be cheaper, it would make me nervous to buy tickets for a 3rd party as they are generally non refundable.
Edit...I meant to say the package is “refundable”


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> I really don't see a downside of tickets/package, unless you can get them cheaper elsewhere. You can get a full refund of tickets if you book with a package. You aren't actually paying for all of it right now, not due until 30 days out.
> 
> But up to you!



Yep, think package is way to go - just wish the stinkin All Stars were available !


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Raggou said:


> While unfortunate I think this makes sense... at least for now.


Why?


----------



## G719

tinkerhon said:


> Opinions - room only or.package.? Farro - your advise makes ton of sense, but I fear buying tix.right now
> Also fear purchasing park only and having to add tickets later and system not allowing me to - I can see that scenario !



When you book a package, you're not really buying tickets. The tickets aren't yours to use whenever you want. They are tied to the package. There's no risk in having a package if you end up wanting to cancel as long as you do it 30 days before the trip.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Iowamomof4

Farro said:


> If you are booking completely new, you are better off buying a package. Only $200 down and due 30 days out from start of trip (I think). If you cancel by 30 days you get all your money back.
> 
> If you do room only, you put down a bigger deposit (unless room less than $200) and buy tickets separate, which I'm not sure if tickets are refundable if you need to cancel. Also, if you wait to buy tickets, always the chance price increases!



This is exactly my thinking! We have 2, 8-day park hoppers for our party of 4 (dh and I had AP's, so we only needed the two park tickets for our kids) which we purchased for our April 2020 trip that got cancelled. But we decided to book a package with tickets for April 2021 so that we would have park tickets that we could cancel if we decide not to go. I don't want to throw money at Disney that I can't get back later!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

TheMaxRebo said:


> if you do package you can always cancel and get everything back, even the ticket part - downside is you are paying Disney prices for tickets vs a third party which can sometimes save $
> 
> You can also just do a ticketless package - that is what we have for 2021, just a room only but booked as ticketless package so only had to do the $200 down payment instead of 1 night


is the difference between that and room only the payment due date and cancellation period?  30 days versus 5/6/7? days?


----------



## Krandor

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I always book a package.  I like that it's non refundable and only requires a small deposit.  And even though it can be cheaper, it would make me nervous to buy tickets for a 3rd party as they are generally non refundable.



Yep and that is the only reason I used trhe FD recovery offer in the first place.  I only had the $200 deposit at stake and had just got that refuned from april so really nothing to lose rolling it over to september FD offer.  I still have no idea if I'm taking the september trip but if i decided no at 30 days I get my money back no big deal.


----------



## CastAStone

Jen0107c said:


> This year I had a two bedroom outer building club room at the GF for an average of $2800 a night. For the same time next year it was an average of over $3400. I still continue to pay the prices so I guess I shouldn’t complain, just thought it was a big jump!


That's genuinely an insane jump. Blergh.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> I really don't see a downside of tickets/package, unless you can get them cheaper elsewhere. You can get a full refund of tickets if you book with a package. You aren't actually paying for all of it right now, not due until 30 days out.
> 
> But up to you!


Just please don't tell me that I would have to make my park reservations now w the package ! I have no problem waiting !


----------



## Jen0107c

CastAStone said:


> That's genuinely an insane jump. Blergh.


I thought my TA made a mistake and she said no I was just as shocked.


----------



## Doingitagain

rockpiece said:


> How long have people been stuck on this stupid "We're Almost in Orbit" screen when trying to book 2021 resorts today? I've been on It for about 35 minutes now.


When this happened Monday, it was because too many people were accessing the Sign In from the same page.  So a "dining hack" was posted, where you go to dining and pick an available time at a DS location, then it asks you to log in, after you do that you can go back to where you were and get in faster.  You don't actually need to make a dining reservation, you just need to get logged in.


----------



## SaintsManiac

@Farro you had no trouble booking the tower? I see no availability to check pricing for my dates...


----------



## Azziefan

Marionnette said:


> There will be designated areas in the parks to relax in if you feel the need to remove your mask. You can remove it to eat or drink or if you’re in the pool. Otherwise, they ask that you keep masks on.
> 
> Just like anything else with Disney, there are varying degrees of enforcement. I’ve read accounts of lax enforcement in DS and then very strict enforcement in the resorts. But the rule is “Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and *wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.*”



Oh well they’ll have to be annoyed me for 30 seconds as I pose for a photo lol


----------



## Iowamomof4

tinkerhon said:


> Just please don't tell me that I would have to make my park reservations now w the package ! I have no problem waiting !



You would have the opportunity to make park reservations now if you book a package with park tickets. You would not HAVE to make those reservations if you'd rather wait.


----------



## Krandor

Looking at that bus stuff I'm definitely going to change how I do things.  I'm in atlanta area so normally drive down but also normally leave my car parked. Only time in recent trips I've even used it was in Jan for RoTR BGs.  However, if I do go in Septemebr and buses are still like that, I'm driving to MK and AK.  At least I'm at a skyiner resort so I have skyliner for after drinking around the world and Baseline/Ogas.    I hate driving to MK due to the whole TTC setup but that is still likely better then those buses as shown.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> And suddenly the Pop Peasants were peasants no more



"Let them eat Tie Dyed Cake!"


----------



## Iowamomof4

Yeah, that bus set up is pretty difficult for me. I really need to be able to look out the front to avoid motion sickness. Hopefully those screens are gone by April of next year!


----------



## skeeter31

Are they selling APs yet? Need to renew mine and was wondering if it was worth the wait time on the phone if they’re not even selling them yet.


----------



## Wreckem

The rack rates for POP and CBR don’t look that much higher than previous years for July 4 week.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Bibbobboo2u said:


> is the difference between that and room only the payment due date and cancellation period?  30 days versus 5/6/7? days?



Room only you have to put down 1 night as the deposit .... a ticketless package you have put down the standard $200


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pop was crazy high Thanksgiving week. When discounts came out I only wound up saving $20 a night because it changed my rate to 2019 (I had booked the 2018 rate).


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

TheMaxRebo said:


> Room only you have to put down 1 night as the deposit .... a ticketless package you have put down the standard $200


Thanks!


----------



## Marionnette

Azziefan said:


> Oh well they’ll have to be annoyed me for 30 seconds as I pose for a photo lol


Then why did you bother even asking what the rules are if you intend to break them anyway?


----------



## JacknSally

*LOL okay*


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> @Farro you had no trouble booking the tower? I see no availability to check pricing for my dates...


I am not booking yet for next year but I put in possible dates just to check it out and the only mod that came up available for the end of June 2021 was Caribbean Beach.  Coronado had no availability.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> If this question Would be better on another thread please send me a link to another.. okay so I understand we have to wear masks which I’m fine with.. but has anyone heard how strict this policy is? Just because I really want to take them off just or pictures... do we think that would be allowed?


Yes, you will most likely be able to take it off for a quick picture.  It's allowed in Shanghai.  No reason to think it won't be allowed in Florida.


----------



## Disneyhanna

tinkerhon said:


> Incl the tax for July 19- yep- $367 avg per night



That is crazy! I booked Pop for Marathon Weekend and 4th of July for 175 and around 220 (pre-tax) which I didn't think was too bad, I wonder why July 19 is so high...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> I am not booking yet for next year but I put in possible dates just to check it out and the only mod that came up available for the end of June 2021 was Caribbean Beach.  Coronado had no availability.




I see availability for other rooms, but not the tower. If I change the dates it pops up. I find it hard to believe the entire Tower is sold out that week lol


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

The Pho said:


> Virginia Parks will be allowed to open July 1st.
> However it looks like Busch Gardens Williamsburg will remain closed until at least phase 4, to avoid the 1000 person limit the state has imposed on them.



Colonial Williamsburg is finally open though! Come on over for all of your weaving, blacksmithing, and brickmaking needs. Bring your kids, it's boring! (Okay maybe the first time is cool but it loses luster quickly)
...& people wonder why I am so antsy to get over to Disney I've been walking around a closed Colonial Williamsburg "for fun" on the weekend for weeks.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> I see availability for other rooms, but not the tower. If I change the dates it pops up. I find it hard to believe the entire Tower is sold out that week lol


Is the NBA maybe coming back? lol (Well kinda...half kidding....)


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I see availability for other rooms, but not the tower. If I change the dates it pops up. I find it hard to believe the entire Tower is sold out that week lol




That is the week NBA player can come back with their families to go and enjoy the parks.  /s


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> I see availability for other rooms, but not the tower. If I change the dates it pops up. I find it hard to believe the entire Tower is sold out that week lol


Yeah well apparently possibly the whole resort is sold out for the time period I chose!


----------



## Spaceguy55

tinkerhon said:


> Incl the tax for July 19- yep- $367 avg per night





Disneyhanna said:


> That is crazy! I booked Pop for Marathon Weekend and 4th of July for 175 and around 220 (pre-tax) which I didn't think was too bad, I wonder why July 19 is so high...


For all the POP Pheasants that are driving for any reason now..including the bus limits,
Don't forget about the $15 parking fee..


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> Yeah well apparently possibly the whole resort is sold out for the time period I chose!




It's so annoying!!! Makes me want to cancel everything.

There's also this goofy thing: It says "there's no theme park availability for one of your dates" when I was searching, but if you pull up the calendar it's all green.


----------



## Katrina Y

SaintsManiac said:


> It's so annoying!!! Makes me want to cancel everything.


Do you know what the FW Cabins is costing per night next summer?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

tinkerhon said:


> Incl the tax for July 19- yep- $367 avg per night



That is absolutely insane. I'm paying slightly more than that for the Poly this August. On a great deal and not rack, but still. 

*PEASANTRY - ASSEMBLE! It is time for a revolution - READY THE PHEASANTS!*


----------



## Krandor

Spaceguy55 said:


> For all the POP Pheasants that are driving for any reason now..including the bus limits,
> Don't forget about the $15 parking fee..



At least the peasants don't pay $25/night.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> @Farro you had no trouble booking the tower? I see no availability to check pricing for my dates...



No trouble. It was early!

Only thing with Tower is I don't know if they hold rooms for conventions...

I can't even get on booking page anymore.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Azziefan said:


> Oh well they’ll have to be annoyed me for 30 seconds as I pose for a photo lol



If you do not want to follow the mask rules as outlined, going to WDW in the thick of a pandemic is probably not a great idea.

Wear. The. Mask. Do you really want to potentially get kicked out over a photo?


----------



## ChiSoxSider

I have been trying to get a refund for the past few weeks for my Park Hoppers purchased from Expedia back in February. Disney told me it was Expedia's problem and Expedia kept referring me to Disney. After several phone calls and a Disney CM emailing Expedia on my behalf, I was preparing for a last resort call to my credit card to dispute the charge. Today I logged into my Expedia account to see if the tickets were still there, and there is now a CANCEL button! Cancel for a full refund was now an option on Expedia. Not sure if it was specific to my account, but it is there if anyone is in a similar situation.

I canceled the tickets and received an email confirmation from Expedia that I will receive a full refund. Now I wonder how long until they are removed from MDE...I already reserved parks too.


----------



## Katrina Y

Krandor said:


> At least the peasants don't pay $25/night.


Yet!


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Wow, they’re going to have to run a ton of busses.


Yep highest number I saw on the seats was 5? So I guess that's a maximum of 5 families? Potentially only 5 people per bus.

Also only party number 5 seems to be a large-ish party?

I wonder if routes with other transport options will not have buses at all?


----------



## SheriRae

skeeter31 said:


> Are they selling APs yet? Need to renew mine and was wondering if it was worth the wait time on the phone if they’re not even selling them yet.



I renewed mine this morning. I called right at 9am when they start answering the phone...no wait. After renewing, I was able to make all of my park reservations for the last week in December.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> No trouble. It was early!
> 
> Only thing with Tower is I don't know if they hold rooms for conventions...




Interesting. I am thinking of moving our dates up since I think there's a 90% chance I am homeschooling this year, so school calendars don't matter now. It's a rate I can live with. DECISIONS.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275811580198842368


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep highest number I saw on the seats was 5? So I guess that's a maximum of 5 families? Potentially only 10 people per bus.
> 
> I wonder if routes with other transport options will not have buses at all?


Even worse, potential of only 5 people per bus if you had 5 solo travelers


----------



## Rxdr2013

HS booked for Sat July 18 as well.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Interesting. I am thinking of moving our dates up since I think there's a 90% chance I am homeschooling this year, so school calendars don't matter now. It's a rate I can live with. DECISIONS.



It's shiny and new....


----------



## Amy11401

Leigh L said:


> Is the NBA maybe coming back? lol (Well kinda...half kidding....)


You joke but I picked another week later in the summer and again no availability for Coronado.


----------



## Sandisw

For those that booked today, did it allow you to check it before making the Parks or after?

Wondering if a DVC owner can just book a package with tickets...put down $200...make reservations and the when they get new ticket sales up, just buy, attach, and then cancel the package?

If you can’t actually buy the package tickets without booking park Days First I it won’t work.


----------



## Helvetica

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep highest number I saw on the seats was 5? So I guess that's a maximum of 5 families? Potentially only 10 people per bus.
> 
> I wonder if routes with other transport options will not have buses at all?



Yeah... I'm driving everywhere. I'm not entirely sure how I'm going to get to MK, but the bus situation sounds terrible. I don't want to be the one solo that screws everything up for a family of 10 or something and I just don't feel comfortable being on one of those things right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep highest number I saw on the seats was 5? So I guess that's a maximum of 5 families? Potentially only 10 people per bus.
> 
> I wonder if routes with other transport options will not have buses at all?



yeah, 5 groups - so technically if it is 5 separate solo travelers in the front of the line the bus would only hold those 5 individuals

So with the staggered park opening and closing times they should be able to flood routes to each park at those times with busses


----------



## Farro

Amy11401 said:


> You joke but I picked another week later in the summer and again no availability for Coronado.



Welp, then they can walk me on over to Riviera! Deluxe studio please!


----------



## AmberMV

Made resort reservations for Jan 2021 and May 2021, no bugs/errors/glitches making park ressies, yay!  I REALLY hope room discounts come back though, these prices are SCARY!


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> Welp, then they can walk me on over to Riviera! Deluxe studio please!


Well you were able to book May.  I have tried dates in the end of June and July but no availability is showing for Coronado.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Interesting. I am thinking of moving our dates up since I think there's a 90% chance I am homeschooling this year, so school calendars don't matter now. It's a rate I can live with. DECISIONS.





Amy11401 said:


> You joke but I picked another week later in the summer and again no availability for Coronado.



So my dates still show complete availability - 4/28-5/7 for whole resort except the regular room Kings and Suites.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> So my dates still show complete availability - 4/28-5/7 for whole resort




I asked my TA to switch us to 5/15-5/22. It's wide open.


----------



## Disneyhanna

Farro said:


> Welp, then they can walk me on over to Riviera! Deluxe studio please!



For whatever reason I accepted moving from GDT to a Riviera deluxe studio when changing my dates from pre-opening to November. My original reservation was like $1300 and the CM was like "your new total will be $2800" and I just laughed   . I accepted because they weren't requiring deposits and I figured I'd rather have a room booked to modify later in case they stopped taking reservations, but I thought it was hilarious that my price was more than doubling for a room half the size.


----------



## CastAStone

Azziefan said:


> Oh well they’ll have to be annoyed me for 30 seconds as I pose for a photo lol


They have the right to throw you out of the park without a refund for that, and I bet they will be doing it. Have fun.


----------



## Farro

Amy11401 said:


> Well you were able to book May.  I have tried dates in the end of June and July but no availability is showing for Coronado.



If I look at Jun 16 - 22 there is a lot of CSR available. Want me to check another week?


----------



## SierraT

So another tidbit, I booked Riviera this morning because it was in my shopping cart and then the little spaceship kept popping up when I tried to add another resort.  I really did not want to pay over 6k for a Disney vacation, so out of curiosity went back in and modified it to Coronado tower half the price.  The system let me do it and my park reservations are still there.  (we normally like Yacht or Boardwalk because of the nightlife and walk to Epcot, but first trip without kids and we snagged a king bed - never stayed at Coronado either). 

Super easy too, strange yes.


----------



## Krandor

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Even worse, potential of only 5 people per bus if you had 5 solo travelers



Thatt seems very pleasant from a rider perspective... once you are able to get on a bus.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> How long have people been stuck on this stupid "We're Almost in Orbit" screen when trying to book 2021 resorts today? I've been on It for about 35 minutes now.


Over an hour here.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

So for any TAs out there - Did Disney give any info to you about why they are not currently opening up the closed resorts for 2021 reservations?  I know it is the ones that don't have a 2020 opening date yet, but I am wondering why not for 2021?  Do you think they will do that anytime soon, and if so, will changing resorts be difficult?


AmberMV said:


> Made resort reservations for Jan 2021 and May 2021, no bugs/errors/glitches making park ressies, yay!  I REALLY hope room discounts come back though, these prices are SCARY!


No kidding!!!  I don't have a lot of hope for discounts later, but that would be a great surprise!  Our favorite resort is not available, so I opted for another one for 2021 trips.  Hope it opens up later so I can try to change.  So much chaos now!


----------



## Farro

Disneyhanna said:


> For whatever reason I accepted moving from GDT to a Riviera deluxe studio when changing my dates from pre-opening to November. My original reservation was like $1300 and the CM was like "your new total will be $2800" and I just laughed   . I accepted because they weren't requiring deposits and I figured I'd rather have a room booked to modify later in case they stopped taking reservations, but I thought it was hilarious that my price was more than doubling for a room half the size.



I think the deluxe studios at Riviera are a nice size for two people.

I'm only saying this because early on people were moved due to NBA from GDT to deluxe studios free of charge.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katrina Y said:


> Do you know what the FW Cabins is costing per night next summer?




2nd week of June is $448 avg per night.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275811580198842368


Yeah, I'm still mad at DLP since I have not received the refund that I requested in MARCH. It didn't get actioned until May, and it can take 12 weeks from when it is actioned. The process over there is insane. DLP's resorts process makes WDW look like it has it's act together right now.


----------



## Krandor

Bibbobboo2u said:


> So for any TAs out there - Did Disney give any info to you about why they are not currently opening up the closed resorts for 2021 reservations?  I know it is the ones that don't have a 2020 opening date yet, but I am wondering why not for 2021?  Do you think they will do that anytime soon, and if so, will changing resorts be difficult?



Not a TA but by guess is they have learned their lesson about giving dates and allowing bookings when they don't know anything so they are going to just not allowing booking in those until they know what the opening date will be - you know what they should have done from the start.


----------



## Disneyhanna

Farro said:


> I think the deluxe studios at Riviera are a nice size for two people.
> 
> I'm only saying this because early on people were moved due to NBA from GDT to deluxe studios free of charge.


I would definitely take it free of charge, the Skyliner is so awesome! If only my reservation at Coronado had been a little bit later...


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Where should I look on the boards for info to compare CBR and CSR?  I booked stays at CBR for 2021 due to Skyliner (and POFQ not being available), but CSR looks nice.  Anyone tried both and have suggestions/comments?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Where should I look on the boards for info to compare CBR and CSR?  I booked stays at CBR for 2021 due to Skyliner (and POFQ not being available), but CSR looks nice.  Anyone tried both and have suggestions/comments?




Resorts forum


----------



## andyman8

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/06/24...hotspot-states.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Katrina Y

SaintsManiac said:


> 2nd week of June is $448 avg per night.


Thank you, I couldn’t get in the system to check.


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> If I look at Jun 16 - 22 there is a lot of CSR available. Want me to check another week?


Sure you can try.  I can get it to show availability until I put in 6/19/21-6/26/21 so it seems to me there is some sort of cut off in the June 20's.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Joint news conference right now Governor’s of NY. NJ. & CT..

Travel restrictions for anyone arriving from out of state. 14 day quarantine

List of States affected will change as the level of cases change...

Waiting to hear the current list..


https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/24/us/new-york-coronavirus-travel-restriction/index.html


----------



## Krandor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Joint news conference right now Governor’s of NY. NJ. & CT..
> 
> Travel restrictions for anyone arriving from out of state. 14 day quarantine
> 
> List of States affected will change as the level of cases change...
> 
> Waiting to hear the current list..



FL is a guarantee to make the list.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Just to close my updates on CM schedules. My DD got her schedule form the week of June 28th through July 4th. Scheduled 2 days only, 6 hour shifts. Also my Citizens of Hollywood and Citizens of Main Street actor friends are worried, they are all expecting layoffs to start on property


Makes sense though. Open first, see what take up is like and guest spending and then do the layoffs soon after. Looks like that's what universal has done as well.

We surely all knew significant cost savings were coming to all the parks once they got up and running again.


----------



## Farro

Amy11401 said:


> Sure you can try.  I can get it to show availability until I put in 6/19/21-6/26/21 so it seems to me there is some sort of cut off in the June 20's.



Yep, July seems booked! Strange.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Makes sense though. Open first, see what take up is like and guest spending and then do the layoffs soon after. Looks like that's what universal has done as well.
> 
> We surely all knew significant cost savings were coming to all the parks once they got up and running again.



Yeah.   Can't really know how many people want to come to a theme park with masks and all that until you open.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/06/24...hotspot-states.html?__twitter_impression=true




With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *LOL okay*
> 
> View attachment 503779


I’m sure there was plenty of that but also plenty of people here who are seasoned roll out vets were having issues. And constant reports of 4-10 hour hold times... were those the guests’ fault as well?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?


No-- that train has left the station, imo.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?



No.  They may delay when they add capacity or even lower it... possibly decide to keep a few resorts closed but they are going to open on time I feel.


----------



## mshanson3121

anthony2k7 said:


> Makes sense though. Open first, see what take up is like and guest spending and then do the layoffs soon after. Looks like that's what universal has done as well.
> 
> We surely all knew significant cost savings were coming to all the parks once they got up and running again.



Which worries me - I mean, they've already axed a lot, and they're not even open. What do we think could get cut after opening?


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?


No, but this means that the “initial reopening phase” (I.e. extremely limited capacity, offerings, etc...) will be in place much longer than originally anticipated. If today’s 2021 bookings said anything, it’s that they feel like the rest of 2020 is probably a wash.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Which worries me - I mean, they've already axed a lot, and they're not even open. What do we think could get cut after opening?



Look at UOR... groups like marketing, event planning.... groups like that where you just don't need as many people doing those jobs.  UOR looked like it was almost accross the board on backend groups with some groups like the above getting hit harder.


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> FL is a guarantee to make the list.



Now folks from NY/NJ/CT are screwed coming or going.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275818471218176006


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> No, but this means that the “initial reopening phase” (I.e. extremely limited capacity, offerings, etc...) will be in place much longer than originally anticipated. If today’s 2021 bookings said anything, it’s that they feel like the rest of 2020 is probably a wash.



Just anecdotal - Chicago cases were really spiking for a couple weeks, then we came down pretty fast. We are entering stage 4 next week which most thought wouldn't happen until late Fall!!!


----------



## Helvetica

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?



Disney Springs and DVC are already open. Universal Studios is already open. It seems like every other theme park in Florida is already open. I think it's too late for them to stop and the union seems to be on board with opening.

If anything, it will make it easier for Disney to meet their capacity goals if they don't have to worry about guests coming from New York, New Jersey or Connecticut.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> Now folks from NY/NJ/CT are screwed coming or going.



I know.   Now it's a full month of quarantine to go to FL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?



no - but they will keep things even more restricted, reduce capacity as much as they can and keep it lower for longer

Unless something happens and there is a shortage of beds in the ICU or something I just can't see them no opening at this point


----------



## CastAStone

rpb718 said:


> Now folks from NY/NJ/CT are screwed coming or going.


If you work from home it's still manageable. But blecch I'm sorry to my friends back home in New York.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> No, but this means that the “initial reopening phase” (I.e. extremely limited capacity, offerings, etc...) will be in place much longer than originally anticipated. If today’s 2021 bookings said anything, it’s that they feel like the rest of 2020 is probably a wash.



I haven't been following. Only have time to pop in here and there these days. We're bookings poor?


----------



## Searc

I'm sure this was already mentioned since I'm like 25 pages behind, but Disney is now blaming y'all for the IT issues this week. Their system was fine, it was user-error.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> I know.   Now it's a full month of quarantine to go to FL.


And just a reminder that the Florida-imposed part of that quarantine (the two weeks when traveling to Florida) cannot be done on WDW property, even if you’re DVC. Many FL hotels are adopting similar policies.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275818471218176006



Wonder if this will have any impact on the NBA/MLS plans?


----------



## hereforthechurros

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?


No. They’ll keep thinks extremely limited as long as they need to but the train is already on the track.


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> I haven't been following. Only have time to pop in here and there these days. We're bookings poor?


No, NY just announced a mandatory two-week quarantine for visitors from COVID-19 hotspots like Florida. I can tell you this much: that is not the news Disney wanted to hear today lol.


----------



## anthony2k7

Raggou said:


> While unfortunate I think this makes sense... at least for now.


Yep, it's all about the $! If they are forced to limit numbers then they want to make sure those that do go have the most money to spend whilst there!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Brianstl said:


> I am a little surprised no dates for DHS around Thanksgiving or Christmas/New Year have filled up.  I think that gives us a pretty good idea of how many cancellations Disney has had.


Well you cant get anything DVC wise for Thanksgiving week.   I think once folks are able to buy tickets you will see it become unavailable


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> No, NY just announced a mandatory two-week quarantine for visitors from COVID-19 hotspots like Florida. I can tell you this much: that is not the news Disney wanted to hear today lol.



Absolutely not.  If I was in that area and had a trip planned in the next 2-3 months I'd be cancelling.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> No, but this means that the “initial reopening phase” (I.e. extremely limited capacity, offerings, etc...) will be in place much longer than originally anticipated. *If today’s 2021 bookings said anything, it’s that they feel like the rest of 2020 is probably a wash.*


Do you know how many bookings were made for 2021 so far?  What do you mean by this?


----------



## SierraT

Isn’t that quarantine for people entering NY, NJ and CT?   There is already an existing order entering Florida for those states in particular.  

Maybe I’m reading it wrong?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel for people who are now further impacted by these mandatory quarantines, but I’m glad they’re being put into place. Another reminder of the real risks you’re taking and taking on behalf of others by choosing to travel during this time.

I hope people aren’t jerks and attempt to work around it for a Disney trip, of all things.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SierraT said:


> Isn’t that quarantine for people entering NY, NJ and CT?   There is already an existing order entering Florida.
> 
> Maybe I’m reading it wrong?




Yes they have now said it's for inbound from FL to those states.


----------



## Aeralie

mshanson3121 said:


> Which worries me - I mean, they've already axed a lot, and they're not even open. What do we think could get cut after opening?



Food & Wine? The optics alone will be quite challenging, and it may have a spillover effect in enforcement of coverings at the other parks. “Epcot didn’t make me!”


----------



## AmberMV

FYI the resort booking pages are down on my end...space mountain now showing...flashbacks from Monday...the horror...


----------



## Krandor

SierraT said:


> Isn’t that quarantine for people entering NY, NJ and CT?   There is already an existing order entering Florida for those states in particular.
> 
> Maybe I’m reading it wrong?



Correct. So if you like in NY and come to FL when you leave to go home you have to quarantime for 14 days and right now you'd also have to quarantine for 14 days when you arrive in floida. 

So makes it difficult for people. in those areas to visit florrida right now.,


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Do you know how many bookings were made for 2021 so far?  What do you mean by this?


No. I just mean the fact that within the last week they accelerated 2021 bookings by 4 days and didn’t even make every resort available for booking (and haven’t committed to when they’ll open up the rest of 2020) indicates that they want to encourage people to move their trips out of this year but still can’t even guarantee they’ll get every hotel back online this year. It reads that there’s a lot of uncertainty remaining for this year.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Just anecdotal - Chicago cases were really spiking for a couple weeks, then we came down pretty fast. We are entering stage 4 next week which most thought wouldn't happen until late Fall!!!


Yep!  I keep telling people to not freak out about it but no one listens.  lol  I think this Friday indoor seating starts opening, right?


----------



## JacknSally

Aeralie said:


> Food & Wine? The optics alone will be quite challenging, and it may have a spillover effect in enforcement of coverings at the other parks. “Epcot didn’t make me!”



*A modified Food & Wine is starting the day EPCOT reopens. They have a severe lack of eateries reopening in EPCOT so they need the food booths, and the revenue from them. I don't think they'd cancel it at this point.*


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel for people who are now further impacted by these mandatory quarantines, but I’m glad they’re being put into place. Another reminder of the real risks you’re taking and taking on behalf of others by choosing to travel during this time.
> 
> I hope people aren’t jerks and attempt to work around it for a Disney trip, of all things.



Unfortunately there may be bigger ones coming.  The EU looks like  when they start opening their borders back up on July 1st, that the US along with places like China are going to be on the "not allowed into the EU" list.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Well I’m definitely discouraged by the daily cases in Florida that came out today (around 5500). I feel like it’ll make Disney keep their restrictions in place for a lot longer than I originally thought. We visit November 2020 and I was hoping maybe masks wouldn’t be required, parades and fireworks back...but it’s hard to picture that happening now IMO. About 50/50 on if I should go.


----------



## erin1715

So I booked a room only reservation for January 2021 and decided I want to instead add tickets. But it appears I would have to modify or cancel my current ressie and book a package to do that, right? I can’t just add tickets after I booked room only?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

TheMaxRebo said:


> no - but they will keep things even more restricted, reduce capacity as much as they can and keep it lower for longer
> 
> Unless something happens and there is a shortage of beds in the ICU or something I just can't see them no opening at this point



I do see one widely used/cited model showing the state exceeding # of icu beds starting 9/3/2020 and at double the number of icu beds needed by 9/23/2020. 

Which reinforces the need to follow Disney’s guidelines for controlling spread. I don’t want to see WDW shut down again either.


----------



## Farro

I can't even worry about Florida, closings, anything...

I'm still on my booking my trip high!

I am laser-focused on next spring, I'll be there masks or no masks!


----------



## Krandor

Beachmom0317 said:


> Well I’m definitely discouraged by the daily cases in Florida that came out today (around 5500). I feel like it’ll make Disney keep their restrictions in place for a lot longer than I originally thought. We visit November 2020 and I was hoping maybe masks wouldn’t be required, parades and fireworks back...but it’s hard to picture that happening now IMO. About 50/50 on if I should go.



Yeah and I'm starting to get concerned about some of the upcoming rundisney events.  While there is still time for improvement, W&D is looking less likely and then what for marathon weekend if that falls?


----------



## Wreckem

Beachmom0317 said:


> Well I’m definitely discouraged by the daily cases in Florida that came out today (around 5500). I feel like it’ll make Disney keep their restrictions in place for a lot longer than I originally thought. We visit November 2020 and I was hoping maybe masks wouldn’t be required, parades and fireworks back...but it’s hard to picture that happening now IMO. About 50/50 on if I should go.



Don’t expect much changes to Disney’s protocols until there is a vaccine. We are still in the first wave of this pandemic. A second wave is still likely in the fall/winter.


----------



## twinmom13

Amy11401 said:


> Did you add hoppers? If you did, did it let you pick multiple parks per day in the park reservation system?


I added hoppers, but it did not let me pick multiple parks per day in the park reservation system.  My guess is that it will work like extra FPs -- you have to do it day of.  Once they are back to full capacity, I would not think that would be a problem very often.


----------



## anthony2k7

Amy11401 said:


> You joke but I picked another week later in the summer and again no availability for Coronado.


Do resorts have lowered occupancy limits? Iv forgotten if that was something they went with or not?


----------



## Krandor

Wreckem said:


> Don’t expect much changes to Disney’s protocols until there is a vaccine. We are still in the first wave of this pandemic. A second wave is still likely in the fall/winter.



We may not be out of the first wave in fall/winter which is a scary thought.

As much as I dislike masks in parks that may be around a lot longer then we want it to be.


----------



## SierraT

Krandor said:


> Correct. So if you like in NY and come to FL when you leave to go home you have to quarantime for 14 days and right now you'd also have to quarantine for 14 days when you arrive in floida.
> 
> So makes it difficult for people. in those areas to visit florrida right now.,



Ah, did not think about the after trip.  I’m not in NY, but have family who live in both places.  

That is a challenge for sure.


----------



## Wreckem

anthony2k7 said:


> Do resorts have lowered occupancy limits? Iv forgotten if that was something they went with or not?



They haven’t said but they are likely operating at 50% or less on resort occupancy.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Do resorts have lowered occupancy limits? Iv forgotten if that was something they went with or not?



I don't think we know but I would bet at a minimum they are going go allow a day between bookings in a room to allow time for deep cleaning.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> No, NY just announced a mandatory two-week quarantine for visitors from COVID-19 hotspots like Florida. I can tell you this much: that is not the news Disney wanted to hear today lol.


So someone traveling from that area would need to quarantine when they arrived in FL and when they returned home?


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> And just a reminder that the Florida-imposed part of that quarantine (the two weeks when traveling to Florida) cannot be done on WDW property, even if you’re DVC. Many FL hotels are adopting similar policies.


but does this apply if you live in NY NJ and CT but not necessarily flying or driving from there?


----------



## Wreckem

hereforthechurros said:


> So someone traveling from that area would need to quarantine when they arrived in FL and when they returned home?



Correct which means people from that area should cancel their trips.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> Yeah.   Can't really know how many people want to come to a theme park with masks and all that until you open.


True, although I'm sure there are people booking right now who think masks will only be required for the first couple of weeks!  So presumably some of those will be cancelling further on down the line.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Aeralie said:


> Food & Wine? The optics alone will be quite challenging, and it may have a spillover effect in enforcement of coverings at the other parks. “Epcot didn’t make me!”


They won't cancel food and wine-- there is not enough FOOD in the park, otherwise! So many cultural restaurants are closed.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> So someone traveling from that area would need to quarantine when they arrived in FL and when they returned home?



As of today yes.


----------



## disneygirl916

disland7 said:


> Anyone able to add tickets for stays in sept 2020? I need only 1 more ticket.



Yes, I was able to add a ticket for our stay in November. In fact, I also was able to change my resort online!!!!! I wasn’t staying at a closed resort, but just decided to change resorts anyway. There was a change reservation button available for me on MDE computer only.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

disneygirl916 said:


> Yes, I was able to add a ticket for our stay in November. In fact, I also was able to change my resort online!!!!! I wasn’t staying at a closed resort, but just decided to change resorts anyway. There was a change reservation button available for me on MDE computer only.


Wait, what? You were able to buy a ticket?!


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> True, although I'm sure there are people booking right now who think masks will only be required for the first couple of weeks!  So presumably some of those will be cancelling further on down the line.



The spiking cases and now the quantine from the tri-state area I think indicates masks are going to be around fo a while.   Honestly, until and unless the US gets a handle on the virus they should remain  required and we are nowhere close to that right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> With the rapidly rising cases, new quarantines happening... I still feel like there's a chance Disney delays their re-opening. Anyone else?


They should, but I dont think they will unless FL hits 100% ICU bed capacity before opening day.


ETA: not sure why someone would add a laughing like to the possibility of 100% ICU capacity. In what world is that funny?


----------



## mickey0624

So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.


----------



## Krandor

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.



I would be shocked if they pushed it back at this point but I've been shocked thrioughout just about all of 2020.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

JacknSally said:


> *"We don't have any."  Disney's made it clear masks are required. Now they're even mandated in OC. How do you not have any.  People kill me. I feel so bad for the CMs that have to enforce this.*


Disney resorts don't have cheap-o disposable masks to hand out in situations like that?  I can't imagine it would cost much.


----------



## Spridell

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.



I would be shocked if they did


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> So someone traveling from that area would need to quarantine when they arrived in FL and when they returned home?



Well this is where politics will come in now and it's going to suck. 

My bet is Florida governor will now extend the NY quarantine. Into the summer


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.


Are you positive that this isn't just his opinion? I REALLY doubt that they are listening to the CM petition. 6000 signatures, and half are the families of those who wrote it.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> Which worries me - I mean, they've already axed a lot, and they're not even open. What do we think could get cut after opening?



Well for disney I think a lot of what they open with may end up being long term. Still wouldn't surprise me if some resorts stayed shut long term. Some shops shut long term.

Looks like most restaurants are opening initially, perhaps some may close if social distancing is eventually relaxed to allow more capacity in fewer restaurants.

They'll find ways to cut entertainment further yet as well I think. Maybe even operating hours of some rides?


----------



## NWOhiogal

I have a friend whose niece works for Disney. According to her the CMs are terrified of Disney opening.  They don't think guests will abide by the guidelines and they also don't think Disney will enforce them.  People will refuse to wear masks ("It's too hot and you can't make me!") and won't abide by the 6' rule either.  With COVID spiking in Florida, this is a recipe for disaster. The only humane thing to do is delay the re-opening.  The employees do not feel safe, no matter what they're telling the guests.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.


The pressure has ramped a lot in the last couple days. Since hospitalizations have increased and tri-state area is quarantining FL- I wouldn’t be surprised.

Is your TA with a big agency?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.


I would be extremely surprised if this happened.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Beachmom0317 said:


> Well I’m definitely discouraged by the daily cases in Florida that came out today (around 5500). I feel like it’ll make Disney keep their restrictions in place for a lot longer than I originally thought. We visit November 2020 and I was hoping maybe masks wouldn’t be required, parades and fireworks back...but it’s hard to picture that happening now IMO. About 50/50 on if I should go.


Feeling the same way about our trips in Oct and Dec - not looking so great at this point - maybe things will improve.....


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> Well this is where politics will come in now and it's going to suck.
> 
> My bet is Florida governor will now extend the NY quarantine. Into the summer



I was thinking the same thing and I hate thinking that but I did wonder if desantis would extend it just to get back at them.  Don't like thinking that but I don't think it's impossible.


----------



## MrsBooch

disneygirl916 said:


> Yes, I was able to add a ticket for our stay in November. In fact, I also was able to change my resort online!!!!! I wasn’t staying at a closed resort, but just decided to change resorts anyway. There was a change reservation button available for me on MDE computer only.



sorry but - you added tickets for a 2020 stay???? Did you already have tickets and you just added another day of ticket?  or did you buy NEW for 2020


----------



## PixarBall

Spridell said:


> I would be shocked if they did


They had 5500 cases with normal testing (so you can’t blame more tests) 15% positive rate when their other previous high was 10% they are about to hit NY numbers when they were the hottest red zone. The difference is NY did something right away. Florida is doing next to nothing. Would it really be that shocking??


----------



## PixarBall

Krandor said:


> The spiking cases and now the quantine from the tri-state area I think indicates masks are going to be around fo a while.   Honestly, until and unless the US gets a handle on the virus they should remain  required and we are nowhere close to that right now.


Masks are never leaving if they do open until the earliest a vaccine is ready. So anyone hoping for that might as well not go.


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are you positive that this isn't just his opinion? I REALLY doubt that they are listening to the CM petition. 6000 signatures, and half are the families of those who wrote it.



The petition won't do anything but if CMS start telling their union reps they think it's too early to open that is what could change things.


----------



## mickey0624

gottalovepluto said:


> The pressure has ramped a lot in the last couple days. Since hospitalizations have increased and tri-state area is quarantining FL- I wouldn’t be surprised.
> 
> Is your TA with a big agency?


Yes...and it wasn't the regular rep...we were speaking with a supervisor....but again...nothing official


----------



## anthony2k7

Helvetica said:


> Disney Springs and DVC are already open. Universal Studios is already open. It seems like every other theme park in Florida is already open. I think it's too late for them to stop and the union seems to be on board with opening.
> 
> If anything, it will make it easier for Disney to meet their capacity goals if they don't have to worry about guests coming from New York, New Jersey or Connecticut.


Surely other states will have to follow their lead though and also put restrictions on the current surging states?


----------



## cakebaker

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.


 This would not surprise me at all. It’s crazy to open the parks when conditions are worse than when they decided it was too dangerous to open. For the safety of the CM’s, I hope they do. An economy can recover. Dead people can’t.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aeralie said:


> Food & Wine? The optics alone will be quite challenging, and it may have a spillover effect in enforcement of coverings at the other parks. “Epcot didn’t make me!”


I don’t see them canceling that. They’ve already decided if it’s safe enough to open the park it’s safe enough for a small food and wine.


----------



## mickey0624

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are you positive that this isn't just his opinion? I REALLY doubt that they are listening to the CM petition. 6000 signatures, and half are the families of those who wrote it.


Again it's not confirmed but we didn't really ask specifically and he brought it up. We were talking about our room options and he said the room won't be an issue but there's a chance they may not even be open due to what is transpiring


----------



## NWOhiogal

andyman8 said:


> And just a reminder that the Florida-imposed part of that quarantine (the two weeks when traveling to Florida) cannot be done on WDW property, even if you’re DVC. Many FL hotels are adopting similar policies.



So what are those people flying in supposed to do? Just hang out at the airport?


----------



## kylenne

I heard about the quarantine order at work. My personal mantra during this whole pandemic crisis has been to focus my concern on what I can control and be responsible for myself, because it's no use worrying about things that are out of my control. Nothing about that has changed now. Everything I've booked is fully refundable so I will just wait and see. If it doesn't pan out, Disney will still be there next year, and it will be a far better experience. Heck I might even go up to real Saratoga Springs instead. Ultimately if it gets canceled because of this I'll be really upset, not over a theme park vacation but because it means so many people are sick and dying.


----------



## JacknSally

*Friendly reminder that anyone's opinions about state governors is not on topic for this thread... Let's try to go easy on @rteetz lol we've been doing so much better!*


----------



## Jroceagles

Krandor said:


> I was thinking the same thing and I hate thinking that but I did wonder if desantis would extend it just to get back at them.  Don't like thinking that but I don't think it's impossible.


I fear the same


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> FYI the resort booking pages are down on my end...space mountain now showing...flashbacks from Monday...the horror...


More user errors according to disney?!


----------



## Disneysoule

Farro said:


> Just anecdotal - Chicago cases were really spiking for a couple weeks, then we came down pretty fast. We are entering stage 4 next week which most thought wouldn't happen until late Fall!!!


Same thing happened here in Boston.  Things can change quick!! Lets Hope!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

NWOhiogal said:


> So what are those people flying in supposed to do? Just hang out at the airport?



Not travel?


----------



## gwynne

NWOhiogal said:


> So what are those people flying in supposed to do? Just hang out at the airport?


If they have no plan, then  cancel their trip.
Maybe this will get folks to wear a mask regularly, socially distance and work to lower the infection rates in their states.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Krandor said:


> The petition won't do anything but if CMS start telling their union reps they think it's too early to open that is what could change things.


The petition is not sanctioned by the Union.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *A modified Food & Wine is starting the day EPCOT reopens. They have a severe lack of eateries reopening in EPCOT so they need the food booths, and the revenue from them. I don't think they'd cancel it at this point.*


I'm interested to see how they are going to do epcot cavalcades with F&W booths everywhere and still social distance the queues


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not travel?



Pretty much.  Have a plan for quarantine or don't come but not assume hotels are going to let you quarantine there.


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The petition is not sanctioned by the Union.



I know.  What I was saying though is if CMs are concerned about going back to work, the path to take isn't a petition but telling their union reps.


----------



## Dulcee

Farro said:


> Just anecdotal - Chicago cases were really spiking for a couple weeks, then we came down pretty fast. We are entering stage 4 next week which most thought wouldn't happen until late Fall!!!


I've mentioned this before but density of cases is a HUGE factor. The density of cases in the NYC, surrounding NY, northern NJ area hasn't been matched anywhere in the country. There are very few places anywhere that can match the population density of NYC. Other areas were able to do a quicker course correct like Chicago did, because their density is different. Florida is also different and may (hopefully, for the residents and economy there) also be able to do the same.


----------



## alison228

Phew, I haven't paid rack rate in a long time lol. Do you guys think they'll roll out room offers later on for 2021? I'm curious if they'll release AP or Visa offers, or keep it rack rate to still try to keep people away from coming...


----------



## bffer

I know Disney hasn't called the cultural reps back yet, but does anyone have any idea how the president's new executive order against visas is going to affect them?


----------



## Searc

NWOhiogal said:


> So what are those people flying in supposed to do? Just hang out at the airport?


They're supposed to cancel their trips.


----------



## Krandor

https://www.oleantimesherald.com/co...cle_47c97331-4f51-5d2d-8c01-fdc928e2d377.html
In other disney related news, NY is also delaying when movie theaters can open.  This probably means a pushback for Mulan.  Disney won't release that in theaters if NY theaters are closed IMO.


----------



## Krandor

bffer said:


> I know Disney hasn't called the cultural reps back yet, but does anyone have any idea how the president's new executive order against visas is going to affect them?



That plus what looks like an EU travel ban from the US likely means they are not coming back for a while.   Likely 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not travel?


Exactly. The point of these orders is to make it difficult for people so that they won’t come and potentially spread infection from wherever they are traveling from.


----------



## rockpiece

I hate having to make these park passes so far out. Surely they will allow park hopping in May...


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm interested to see how they are going to do epcot cavalcades with F&W booths everywhere and still social distance the queues


Hopefully the cavalcades of guests at least will be at 25%


----------



## KBoopaloo

rockpiece said:


> I hate having to make these park passes so far out. Surely they will allow park hopping in May...


If 2020 has taught me anything it is to never assume that anything will “surely” be a certain way at a certain time.  In our planning at work now we lay out our plans and always add what we call “the COVID caveat” that all plans are subject to change.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I just wanna go to DisneyWorld. And I gotta be honest that I am not going to follow this thread anymore after we successfully navigate our trip. It is really wreaking havoc on my anxiety. If they walk back the opening I may have to see a counselor


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rockpiece said:


> I hate having to make these park passes so far out. Surely they will allow park hopping in May...


The only thing that you know at this point is that nobody knows how this is going to end.  Nobody knows what May is going to look like.  Anything is possible.


----------



## Disneysoule

So now if the FL Quarantine order isn't lifted July 7th and you live in NY/CT/NJ  and you go to WDW you have to Quarantine 14 days in FL...go on your vacation... then Quarantine 14 days back in NY/CT/NJ? Good luck getting your boss to sign off on that!!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

This was just posted by KTP..  NBA only in YC GF & GDT  including restaurants that are open...

@thepiratekenny: Breaking: NBA to Occupy 3 Resorts, No Other Guests Allowed 


https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/24/breaking-nba-to-occupy-3-resorts-no-other-guests-allowed/


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Disneysoule said:


> So now if the FL Quarantine order isn't lifted July 7th and you live in NY/CT/NJ  and you go to WDW you have to Quarantine 14 days in FL...go on your vacation... then Quarantine 14 days back in NY/CT/NJ? Good luck getting your boss to sign off on that!!!


It is being reported that the proposed executive orders in NY, CT, and NJ only apply to out of state residents.  So someone travelling from NY to FL would not have to quarantine upon return.  That seems illogical to me and we need to see the actual text of the EO once it is signed, but that is what is being reported.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mfowler7828 said:


> Traveling from  central NY on July 19th and honestly am not worried about the quarantine at all. It is completely unenforceable as when I get to Florida if anybody ask I will say I stayed with family for two weeks. And when If asked in NY I stayed home.



And this kind of behavior is exactly what could end up getting Disney shut down again. Unbelievable. 

Expect numbers to just go up up up.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mfowler7828 said:


> Traveling from  central NY on July 19th and honestly am not worried about the quarantine at all. It is completely unenforceable as when I get to Florida if anybody ask I will say I stayed with family for two weeks. And when If asked in NY I stayed home. I’m not going to let a couple of battling governors ruin my family vacation.


Astonishing attitude. Hopefully you'll get caught.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> It is being reported that the proposed executive orders in NY, CT, and NJ only apply to out of state residents.  So someone travelling from NY to FL would not have to quarantine upon return.  That seems illogical to me and we need to see the actual text of the EO once it is signed, but that is what is being reported.



I watched the presser.. Cuomo was asked directly if the restrictions apply to those from the tri state area traveling to or vacationing in any of the States on the list..   His reply was a simple hard “yes”


----------



## gwynne

kverdon said:


> You had best be able to provide proof of your quarantine and then be prepared to get a potential ban if you fail to provide it.


Looks like the consequences are $$

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275821640698540035


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> I just wanna go to DisneyWorld. And I gotta be honest that I am not going to follow this thread anymore after we successfully navigate our trip. It is really wreaking havoc on my anxiety. If they walk back the opening I may have to see a counselor


 Trust me, you’ll survive. After what amounted to 6 cancellations, I’m immune to Disney disappointment syndrome.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

It's starting to feel like the community board in here. Come on guys, this is usually a nice thread. We've been doing such a good job lately.


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> provide proof to who?? Not staying on Disney property so how would they possibly know how long I’ve been in Florida?


 
I guess if breaking laws isn’t an issue for you and you don’t care who you put at risk, you’re good to go.


----------



## SierraT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's starting to feel like the community board in here. Come on guys, this is usually a nice thread. We've been doing such a good job lately.



I haven’t been reading here for a long time but I need to get away from all the political garbage everywhere else.  I’m with you, I just want to plan a Disney vacation.


----------



## kylenne

I spend 5 minutes at Chipotle and a whole reply chain disappears

Folks please let’s not


----------



## anthony2k7

Mfowler7828 said:


> provide proof to who?? Not staying on Disney property so how would they possibly know how long I’ve been in Florida?


Maybe you'll catch covid yourself. That could lead to some awkward conversations.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mfowler7828 said:


> provide proof to who?? Not staying on Disney property so how would they possibly know how long I’ve been in Florida?



If your going to break the rules you might want to research beforehand..

There are both highway & airport checkpoints where your info will be collected. Your license plate alone will be enough to trigger a further check.


----------



## MaC410

Not sure why I feel so disappointed about the new quarantine order. I knew it was coming as Florida was starting to spike hard and in NY we have had some good control over things for a bit now. Our September trip is probably just not going to be able to happen now unless things in Florida improve quickly. We have another trip for December booked but who knows what things will be like by then. This was the last year we could go to Disney for a bit because my wife and I were planning on slowing things down and focus on more important things like starting a family . That's obviously very exciting but it just stinks that we had so much planned for this year to go to Disney and other places and nothing is working out. Maybe it's just the universe helping us save more money! haha


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I watched the presser.. Cuomo was asked directly if the restrictions apply to those from the tri state area traveling to or vacationing in any of the States on the list..   His reply was a simple hard “yes”


Oh, thank you.  Well then I guess the news sites I read had it wrong.  I apologize for the inadvertent misinformation.  That certainly is more logical.


----------



## hereforthechurros

This is the only way to look at it for sure. I believe Disney has experts who know more than we do and calculated reopening to a science and made sure to agree to protect CMs... but things can change. I wasn’t shocked when they shut down to begin with, it was the responsible thing to do. I would be surprised now though with how much we know about how the virus spreads and how much effort/money has been put into reopening safely. Wdw is going above and beyond what Florida is mandating, and we’re seeing Florida now pay the price.


kylenne said:


> I heard about the quarantine order at work. My personal mantra during this whole pandemic crisis has been to focus my concern on what I can control and be responsible for myself, because it's no use worrying about things that are out of my control. Nothing about that has changed now. Everything I've booked is fully refundable so I will just wait and see. If it doesn't pan out, Disney will still be there next year, and it will be a far better experience. Heck I might even go up to real Saratoga Springs instead. Ultimately if it gets canceled because of this I'll be really upset, not over a theme park vacation but because it means so many people are sick and dying.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Maybe you'll catch covid yourself. That could lead to some awkward conversations.



I saw a post months ago that said something along the lines of, if you caught COVID and had to detail every place you’ve been for a certain amount of time, would you be proud or embarrassed? That stuck with me. That is why my family has not returned to life as normal despite being mostly allowed to.


----------



## Jen0107c

OnceUponATime15 said:


> If your going to break the rules you might want to research beforehand..
> 
> There are both highway & airport checkpoints where your info will be collected. Your license plate alone will be enough to trigger a further check.
> 
> View attachment 503819


Not sure if this is the right section to ask this but does anyone know how this will work? I am from central NJ but I have a home in west palm beach that we planned on staying at for the 14day quarantine period.


----------



## Spridell

If anyone is concerned about Disney Property after spending 2 FULL days there I can say without a doubt I NEVER once felt unsafe.  Everything was spotless, CM"s were cleaning all the time and Every guest I saw HAD a mask on.

Ok now I know not many people were there but It was very very very safe.


----------



## TwoMisfits

cakebaker said:


> Trust me, you’ll survive. After what amounted to 6 cancellations, I’m immune to Disney disappointment syndrome.



I've cancelled 4 different vacations already this year (just canceled another one - Myrtle Beach for this weekend - last week)...so I feel you.

I thought 4 weeks in advance would be a short enough timeframe for stuff not to change, but it wasn't...so when I finally book final plan #5 this year, I'm doing it one week in advance and having a trip of no more than 7 days...if stuff drastically changes, it still should be after we take the trip!


----------



## chicagoshannon

MaC410 said:


> Not sure why I feel so disappointed about the new quarantine order. I knew it was coming as Florida was starting to spike hard and in NY we have had some good control over things for a bit now. Our September trip is probably just not going to be able to happen now unless things in Florida improve quickly. We have another trip for December booked but who knows what things will be like by then. This was the last year we could go to Disney for a bit because my wife and I were planning on slowing things down and focus on more important things like starting a family . That's obviously very exciting but it just stinks that we had so much planned for this year to go to Disney and other places and nothing is working out. Maybe it's just the universe helping us save more money! haha


a lot can change in 2 months.  I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spridell said:


> If anyone is concerned about Disney Property after spending 2 FULL days there I can say without a doubt I NEVER once felt unsafe.  Everything was spotless, CM"s were cleaning all the time and Every guest I saw HAD a mask on.
> 
> Ok now I know not many people were there but It was very very very safe.




I'm jealous of how you're getting to experience the cleanest Disney ever! lol


----------



## Jroceagles

anthony2k7 said:


> So you're suggesting ways they could break the law? Ok.


No!  just saying what they may do!  I said it all sucks for everyone!


----------



## rpb718

Beachmom0317 said:


> Well I’m definitely discouraged by the daily cases in Florida that came out today (around 5500). I feel like it’ll make Disney keep their restrictions in place for a lot longer than I originally thought. We visit November 2020 and I was hoping maybe masks wouldn’t be required, parades and fireworks back...but it’s hard to picture that happening now IMO. About 50/50 on if I should go.



My opinion is there will be masks well into 2021, and as much as it kills me to say it hopping is out all this year and possibly all the way into the spring.  I would not expect any parties or normal holiday happenings this year - other than decorations.  I'll predict now that Festival of the Arts may eventually come under the chopping block - outside of food/drink offerings.  I don't see cultural CMs being back until next year - how far into next year is the real question.

Seems some states felt really left out they never got a proper first wave so they are making up for it now.

ETA:  I always try to "plan for the worse and hope for the best".  Hard to do when the bar being set for worse keeps lowering.


----------



## MaC410

chicagoshannon said:


> a lot can change in 2 months.  I wouldn't worry yet.



Maybe/I hope so. Things would have to get better pretty quickly in Florida seeing as it's basically just starting down there. The good thing is I don't have tickets for September, the resort can be refunded really close to actual arrival date. Only thing is the flight which I would get a credit for instead of refund.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

As it stands right now we would be required to isolate for 14 days coming back per my state executive order.
Per the mandate the alternative is getting tested within 72 hours of our return and isolate from time of arrival until you get negative tests...I have made tentative arrangements to do that and my workplace in on board with the plan.
It is really not so hard to comply with the rules so we can go to Disney. I feel lucky that there are options to go.


----------



## bb32

Remarkable how fast things change. As they say "the virus takes the escalator up and the stairs down". 

Fully expect Disney to alter reopening. What does that mean? I don't know, but they can't operate under the perception of keeping guests (families) safe while refusing to acknowledge the pandemic happening around its borders.


----------



## rpb718

Searc said:


> I'm sure this was already mentioned since I'm like 25 pages behind, but Disney is now blaming y'all for the IT issues this week. Their system was fine, it was user-error.



For a "user-error" statement to make sense, Disney IT would need to prove that they know how to design software for end users.  As with many Disney IT changes, it fails on that benchmark.


----------



## anthony2k7

rpb718 said:


> My opinion is there will be masks well into 2021, and as much as it kills me to say it hopping is out all this year and possibly all the way into the spring.  I would not expect any parties or normal holiday happenings this year - other than decorations.  I'll predict now that Festival of the Arts may eventually come under the chopping block - outside of food/drink offerings.  I don't see cultural CMs being back until next year - how far into next year is the real question.
> 
> Seems some states felt really left out they never got a proper first wave so they are making up for it now.
> 
> ETA:  I always try to "plan for the worse and hope for the best".  Hard to do when the bar being set for worse keeps lowering.


Even if the requirement for masks is dropped, I would still be wearing one throughout 2021 if there are still confirmed cases in the country. Why risk it? People in orlando right now are proving masks in FL in mid summer is doable.


----------



## Jroceagles

WonderlandisReality said:


> As it stands right now we would be required to isolate for 14 days coming back per my state executive order.
> Per the mandate the alternative is getting tested within 72 hours of our return and isolate from time of arrival until you get negative tests...I have made tentative arrangements to do that and my workplace in on board with the plan.
> It is really not so hard to comply with the rules so we can go to Disney. I feel lucky that there are options to go.


but you would still need FL to lift the 14 day quarantine on NY NJ and CT right?


----------



## kylenne

chicagoshannon said:


> a lot can change in 2 months.  I wouldn't worry yet.



I agree. NY is living proof. Two months ago the only sound in the street was from sirens blaring. Right now I’m eating lunch at the waterfront and people are sitting outside the restaurants. Our city is slowly coming back to life after suffering unspeakable horror because we hunkered down and did our part.


----------



## Spridell

As I just mentioned in another thread, DVC is what is keeping Disney open or should I say keeping the DVC resorts open right now.

With NBA and MLS coming to Disney, legally the DVC resorts MUST remain open.  Now the parks opening I guess could get delayed, but the DVC resorts that have opened already WILL NOT shutdown as long as NBA and MLS are on property.


----------



## anthony2k7

WonderlandisReality said:


> As it stands right now we would be required to isolate for 14 days coming back per my state executive order.
> Per the mandate the alternative is getting tested within 72 hours of our return and isolate from time of arrival until you get negative tests...I have made tentative arrangements to do that and my workplace in on board with the plan.
> It is really not so hard to comply with the rules so we can go to Disney. I feel lucky that there are options to go.



Huh? So you can avoid quarantine for 14 days by having a negative test at 72 hrs, even though the incubation period is up to 14 days (hence the quarantine length)

Which state is that?!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Jroceagles said:


> but you would still need FL to lift the 14 day quarantine on NY NJ and CT right?



sorry, didn’t clarify. I am not from any of those states. My state also has a super strict mandate. Up until a few weeks ago we really couldn’t leave the state at all.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> Huh? So you can avoid quarantine for 14 days by having a negative test at 72 hrs, even though the incubation period is up to 14 days (hence the quarantine length)
> 
> Which state is that?!



Maine


----------



## AmberMV

I have a question. I booked a room only reservation today for 2021 and scheduled my park days.  My brain is starting to get all jumbled up again and I'm not sure why I was able to schedule park days without tickets? Or is that allowed?  And when the AP reservations open will that res in 2021 count towards my 3?


----------



## MaC410

bb32 said:


> Remarkable how fast things change. As they say "the virus takes the escalator up and the stairs down".
> 
> Fully expect Disney to alter reopening. What does that mean? I don't know, but they can't operate under the perception of keeping guests (families) safe while refusing to acknowledge the pandemic happening around its borders.



Yeah it's such an odd situation going on down there. They've been closed for months now but are now reopening when it's starting to hit Florida the hardest. We just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## LSUmiss

CastAStone said:


> They have the right to throw you out of the park without a refund for that, and I bet they will be doing it. Have fun.


Not advocating this, but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## sara_s

kylenne said:


> I agree. NY is living proof. Two months ago the only sound in the street was from sirens blaring. Right now I’m eating lunch at the waterfront and people are sitting outside the restaurants. Our city is slowly coming back to life after suffering unspeakable horror because we hunkered down and did our part.


I wish FL could do the same thing. The self absorption is strong with this state.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not to be "that guy" but probably best to try to move the conversation on.  We know DISboards doesn't support skirting rules or (in this case) laws.  We know people are going to do what they are going to do ...

so how are those 2021 bookings going?


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> This was just posted by KTP..  NBA only in YC GF & GDT  including restaurants that are open...
> 
> @thepiratekenny: Breaking: NBA to Occupy 3 Resorts, No Other Guests Allowed
> 
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/06/24/breaking-nba-to-occupy-3-resorts-no-other-guests-allowed/


Nothing new. Those hotels aren’t slated to be open to guests. KTP goes onto ASSUME a lot after. Disney has already announced GF stuff that is open to guests. NBA is just gonna have to stay away from the Main GF building.


----------



## disneygirl916

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Wait, what? You were able to buy a ticket?!



I was able to change my existing 5 day base ticket to a 6 day base ticket online, yes


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> As I just mentioned in another thread, DVC is what is keeping Disney open or should I say keeping the DVC resorts open right now.
> 
> With NBA and MLS coming to Disney, legally the DVC resorts MUST remain open.  Now the parks opening I guess could get delayed, but the DVC resorts that have opened already WILL NOT shutdown as long as NBA and MLS are on property.


Just remember folks, when you made those park reservations, disney said it did not guarantee park entry!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Forgive us Ryan, we have sinned. We veered OT.

I am going to return to demanding information on ADRs now.


----------



## rpb718

sara_s said:


> I wish FL could do the same thing. The self absorption is strong with this state.



It's not all "self-absorption".  With many it's a totally misguided "point of pride".  I won't state any more.


----------



## sara_s

rpb718 said:


> It's not all "self-absorption".  With many it's a totally misguided "point of pride".  I won't state any more.


Either way, it's a choice people are making.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Also AK is full on 7/12 now


----------



## Mfowler7828

bb32 said:


> You're right that it will be difficult to enforce this quarantine; however, your attitude is dangerous. States are now seeing the impact from those who also feel that the policies do not apply to them.
> 
> You're not alone though. There will be many people who'll drag themselves or children on an airplane down to Orlando despite potentially being sick and/or having been exposed to the virus. Like you've proven by your posts, you can expect people to do what's best for themselves without regard to others. No wonder the virus is spreading so quickly.


There are hundreds of people on these boards who are all going down to Disney soon or are there right now. Please explain how my family going in four weeks is anymore reckless then any of these other people. Because my governor is way more cautious then theirs?


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Just remember folks, when you made those park reservations, disney said it did not guarantee park entry!


Correct.

Just like DVC members are NOT guaranteed park admission in our contracts.  JUST that the resorts are open.

So Disney could keep these resorts open but delay park openings if they want to.


----------



## disneygirl916

MrsBooch said:


> sorry but - you added tickets for a 2020 stay???? Did you already have tickets and you just added another day of ticket?  or did you buy NEW for 2020



I’m sorry let me clarify what I was able to do. I already had tickets. A 5 day base ticket. I was able to change it to a 6 day base ticket (or any change for that matter) online.


----------



## heath9514

WonderlandisReality said:


> As it stands right now we would be required to isolate for 14 days coming back per my state executive order.
> Per the mandate the alternative is getting tested within 72 hours of our return and isolate from time of arrival until you get negative tests...I have made tentative arrangements to do that and my workplace in on board with the plan.
> It is really not so hard to comply with the rules so we can go to Disney. I feel lucky that there are options to go.


Do you have a link to the mandate? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

AmberMV said:


> I have a question. I booked a room only reservation today for 2021 and scheduled my park days.  My brain is starting to get all jumbled up again and I'm not sure why I was able to schedule park days without tickets? Or is that allowed?  And when the AP reservations open will that res in 2021 count towards my 3?


You were probably able to because you have AP and room.  I  am not sure how AP with room park ressies will impact regular AP park ressies at this point.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> I have a question. I booked a room only reservation today for 2021 and scheduled my park days.  My brain is starting to get all jumbled up again and I'm not sure why I was able to schedule park days without tickets? Or is that allowed?  And when the AP reservations open will that res in 2021 count towards my 3?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mfowler7828 said:


> There are hundreds of people on these boards who are all going down to Disney soon or are there right now. Please explain how my family going in four weeks is anymore reckless then any of these other people. Because my governor is way more cautious then theirs?


No is saying you can't go and that's it reckless. When you get home you are supposed to quarantine and that's where most have the issue. 

Anyways Marni1971 on WDWMAGIC is saying that Disney is happy they are reopening but are very nervous about it.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's starting to feel like the community board in here. Come on guys, this is usually a nice thread. We've been doing such a good job lately.





SierraT said:


> I haven’t been reading here for a long time but I need to get away from all the political garbage everywhere else.  I’m with you, I just want to plan a Disney vacation.



I know!!!

Let's stick to park reservation freak outs!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Y'all are about to get this thread shut down. Cut it out please.


----------



## JacknSally

*A slight update to my resort woes that isn't really informative, lol...

Booked at POFQ 12/1-12/5. 
- TA originally thought we'd be moved into DVC on 6/22
- Then the resort reopening list came out Sunday, so she said she'd call to see what our options were
- Then Monday, she said she decided not to call and ask about our options, and that we should just wait and see

After lots of thread reading, I reached out to my TA this morning to ask if she would at least find out what options we might have for our move right now, and told her I've seen reports here from people who have been moved from mods to deluxes with no rate change. (We really want to be at POFQ but would jump at our few bucket list deluxe resorts if they were offered at our current rate. We aren't interested in CBR/CSR.)

Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.

 So I guess we keep on waiting to see if POFQ opens up later on!

It's frustrating to get one thing from the TA and see other things on the boards... and can't call to try any moves ourselves because we went through a TA this time. Sigh.*


----------



## rpb718

From the availability calendar, AK is now fully booked for July 12.


----------



## Disneysoule

Farro said:


> I know!!!
> 
> Let's stick to park reservation freak outs!!!


Or that fact I am over 100 posts now!!!! hahahaha


----------



## MrsBooch

I know that you aren't supposed to be able to until "later this summer" but has anyone been able to buy tickets for their 2020 stay by talking to a CM today? I know someone earlier added a ticket to their package for 2021. 

Also - I've been watching a lot of the vlogs of people at the resorts now - I don't know how they would be enforcing no resort hopping. Has that been confirmed by anyone? These people are getting on a bus from their resort then getting off and going to walk around the Poly - they did not have a reservation.


----------



## JacknSally

*Watching Prince Charming Dev's new video on YouTube from his Saratoga Springs stay this week. He said the lifeguard at SS told him each resort is only taking 20% of resort capacity right now. Take that with a margarita's worth of a salt.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *Watching Prince Charming Dev's new video on YouTube from his Saratoga Springs stay this week. He said the lifeguard at SS told him each resort is only taking 20% of resort capacity right now. Take that with a margarita's worth of a salt.*



I think at this point we could all go for a margarita


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Watching Prince Charming Dev's new video on YouTube from his Saratoga Springs stay this week. He said the lifeguard at SS told him each resort is only taking 20% of resort capacity right now. Take that with a margarita's worth of a salt.*


Great new discussion topic!

Who has more accurate rumor news? Disney bus drivers or Disney lifeguards?


----------



## chicagoshannon

rpb718 said:


> From the availability calendar, AK is now fully booked for July 12.


I'm really curious about the actual numbers for the park.


----------



## yulilin3

apologies if this has already been confirmed but the skyliner will be operating at reopening, also still same wording on water parks being closed for now


----------



## rteetz

Folks reminder to stay on topic. We don’t allow skirting the rules talk here.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Great new discussion topic!
> 
> Who has more accurate rumor news? Disney bus drivers or Disney lifeguards?



Sven


----------



## BrianR

JacknSally said:


> *Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.*



I'll mail that TA a wine slushy kit if they slip that "matrix" screenshot under the door for everyone to see!  TA probably deserves multiple kits anyway!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> apologies if this has already been confirmed but the skyliner will be operating at reopening, also still same wording on water parks being closed for now


YAY SKYLINER!!!!!! Is this posted somewhere? Hub I'm guessing?


----------



## chicagoshannon

JacknSally said:


> *Watching Prince Charming Dev's new video on YouTube from his Saratoga Springs stay this week. He said the lifeguard at SS told him each resort is only taking 20% of resort capacity right now. Take that with a margarita's worth of a salt.*


I watched that too.  It's not true though because it's DVC.  They could be 100% full if people booked it.  Looked like occupancy was less than 20% though but legally they can't cap a DVC property like that.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think at this point we could all go for a margarita



After the Gov's announcement I came back to the office from lunch and it's looking a lot like that one gif from Community.

One margarita is not enough!


----------



## UkDisney73

apologies if this has already been covered, but do the water parks count as your days park reservation or is it just the four theme parks that you have to reserve.?


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *A slight update to my resort woes that isn't really informative, lol...
> 
> Booked at POFQ 12/1-12/5.
> - TA originally thought we'd be moved into DVC on 6/22
> - Then the resort reopening list came out Sunday, so she said she'd call to see what our options were
> - Then Monday, she said she decided not to call and ask about our options, and that we should just wait and see
> 
> After lots of thread reading, I reached out to my TA this morning to ask if she would at least find out what options we might have for our move right now, and told her I've seen reports here from people who have been moved from mods to deluxes with no rate change. (We really want to be at POFQ but would jump at our few bucket list deluxe resorts if they were offered at our current rate. We aren't interested in CBR/CSR.)
> 
> Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.
> 
> So I guess we keep on waiting to see if POFQ opens up later on!
> 
> It's frustrating to get one thing from the TA and see other things on the boards... and can't call to try any moves ourselves because we went through a TA this time. Sigh.*


Bummer, sorry  

I'm in the same boat with the TA thing kinda.  I've always done all the booking and plans myself, but back in April a TA reached out to me based on trouble with the free dining recovery deal that was offered for impacted March stays and I had her book me for August.  Disney couldn't discuss it with me because it was through a TA so she had to talk to them and then relays info to me, but I'm not so sure how I feel about not having "control" over my own trips.  I've never used a TA before, and she has been very sweet and accomodating and I do feel bad for her that her commissions have been slashed by a lot.  She also said she's had a LOT of angry people over Disney's new requirements which makes me feel even worse for her.  But I like being able to adjust things as needed without delays so I doubt I will use a TA in the future, and it sounds like Disney couldn't care less about TAs in this current climate with their new policies for the forseeable future.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Can room-only reservations be made for later in year (after 9/26/21) on the 28th? If so, do you have to call?


Undercover Tourist told me June 28 but she didn’t sound confident.


----------



## RWinNOLA

disneygirl916 said:


> I’m sorry let me clarify what I was able to do. I already had tickets. A 5 day base ticket. I was able to change it to a 6 day base ticket (or any change for that matter) online.



How/where were you able to do this online?  I’m in the same exact situation.  6 day resort stay in late July with 5 day park tickets  Would like to add a 6th day but can’t seem to do it online.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

We’ve all but given up hope that the water parks would be open by our trip and are well into universal as a contingency plan for those days. I do wish WDW would update the website though. Those park hours are teasing me


----------



## Farro

I just keep looking at my plans in MDE and clapping my hands with glee!!!


I love this new system. I'm not worried about fast passes and now I just can pick where we want to eat knowing already where I'll be that day.

Only up in the air is park hopper, which I hope comes back, but I'll survive if it doesn't.


----------



## mshanson3121

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.



I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I actually just asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.


----------



## anthony2k7

UkDisney73 said:


> apologies if this has already been covered, but do the water parks count as your days park reservation or is it just the four theme parks that you have to reserve.?


Perhaps that's another reason they're not opening yet! Disney just cant decide how to manage that aspect??


----------



## chicagoshannon

UkDisney73 said:


> apologies if this has already been covered, but do the water parks count as your days park reservation or is it just the four theme parks that you have to reserve.?


water parks won't be open.  I think when they do open they will just be first come first serve since they aren't the main draw but again no opening date for them yet.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

mshanson3121 said:


> I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.



I really hope that this turns out to be a rumor. Late day news dumps make me edgy


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.



if there was an announcement coming today form Disney it would of leaked out already.  mods would of heard about it.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> apologies if this has already been confirmed but the skyliner will be operating at reopening, also still same wording on water parks being closed for now



For this trip, I'm classifying the Skyliner as an attraction/ride.  I'll need it for my EPCOT day since the park doesn't open until 11.


----------



## Searc

mshanson3121 said:


> I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I actually just asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.


As we've all learned these last four months, ANYTHING is possible, good and bad.


----------



## Searc

UkDisney73 said:


> apologies if this has already been covered, but do the water parks count as your days park reservation or is it just the four theme parks that you have to reserve.?


There has been no reopening date announced for the water parks.


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> I really hope that this turns out to be a rumor. Late day news dumps make me edgy



It's not a friday late day news dump though if it comes today.  It is those friday ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> For this trip, I'm classifying the Skyliner as an attraction/ride.  I'll need it for my EPCOT day since the park doesn't open until 11.



We are staying at Gran Destino, and on arrival day we plan the Skyliner to be our first ride!
We are going to take bus to DHS - board Skyliner, ride the whole thing and end up back at DHS!


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I actually just asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.


the deal Disney has with the union is that if a CM is scared to go back to work they don't have to.  They will continue to be furloughed.  Shouldn't affect the opening at all.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Bummer, sorry
> 
> I'm in the same boat with the TA thing kinda.  I've always done all the booking and plans myself, but back in April a TA reached out to me based on trouble with the free dining recovery deal that was offered for impacted March stays and I had her book me for August.  Disney couldn't discuss it with me because it was through a TA so she had to talk to them and then relays info to me, but I'm not so sure how I feel about not having "control" over my own trips.  I've never used a TA before, and she has been very sweet and accomodating and I do feel bad for her that her commissions have been slashed by a lot.  She also said she's had a LOT of angry people over Disney's new requirements which makes me feel even worse for her.  But I like being able to adjust things as needed without delays so I doubt I will use a TA in the future, and it sounds like Disney couldn't care less about TAs in this current climate with their new policies for the forseeable future.


*
This is my first time with a TA, too. I was really hesitant because I like to have control over our trips, and we sometimes make a few changes with dates and resort along the way. I was hopeful for a discount to be released for our dates, though, and thought a TA might have better luck getting us a good deal. Now there's no chance of that, and I'm stuck, lol. I definitely don't like not being able to advocate for myself, or having to rely on other people to do stuff for me, and all the conflicting information is making my head spin. I likely won't book with a TA again.

I know it's a mess for absolutely everyone right now, though, so I'm trying to be very, very patient.

Of course, someone in a thread on the resorts board just posted that they got moved from FQ to Poly today for September (after CBR reopens, which would be the comparable lateral move)... right after my TA told me that there was absolutely no chance of that happening anymore, LOL.*


----------



## rockpiece

So if we are booked at Boardwalk Inn from 8/8-8/12, will they automatically move us to the DVC side of Boardwalk or contact us about it? I have been trying to move resorts since the main Boardwalk side won't be open until 10/1 but I am not having any luck.


----------



## mshanson3121

chicagoshannon said:


> the deal Disney has with the union is that if a CM is scared to go back to work they don't have to.  They will continue to be furloughed.  Shouldn't affect the opening at all.



Supposedly there are a lot of CMs on the petition, so if they don't have enough to fill necessary positions...?


----------



## JacknSally

rockpiece said:


> So if we are booked at Boardwalk Inn from 8/8-8/12, will they automatically move us to the DVC side of Boardwalk or contact us about it? I have been trying to move resorts since the main Boardwalk side won't be open until 10/1 but I am not having any luck.


*
The language on Disney's site indicates you need to contact them to confirm or modify your trip, otherwise they'll auto-cancel you at 7 days out.*


----------



## DisneyEater

DAK full for 7/12


----------



## Brianstl

mshanson3121 said:


> Supposedly there are a lot of CMs on the petition, so if they don't have enough to fill necessary positions...?


That isn’t a Disney employee petition.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Farro said:


> We are staying at Gran Destino, and on arrival day we plan the Skyliner to be our first ride!
> We are going to take bus to DHS - board Skyliner, ride the whole thing and end up back at DHS!



We are too!!    Between that, the monorail, and the boats......we are set.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> Supposedly there are a lot of CMs on the petition, so if they don't have enough to fill necessary positions...?


They had the choice when Disney called them.  IF they didnt want to come back to work they told Disney then.

The petition isn't an employee petition it's signed by random people.


----------



## twinmom13

RWinNOLA said:


> How/where were you able to do this online? I’m in the same exact situation. 6 day resort stay in late July with 5 day park tickets Would like to add a 6th day but can’t seem to do it online.


Is yours a package?  I added a day, too, by going to My Plans on MDE and selecting the Change Reservation button.  From there, the Change button next to tickets did nothing, but the one next to resort worked. I selected the same resort and same room type, and then was given the option of how many days I wanted on the tickets.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I just keep looking at my plans in MDE and clapping my hands with glee!!!
> 
> 
> I love this new system. I'm not worried about fast passes and now I just can pick where we want to eat knowing already where I'll be that day.
> 
> Only up in the air is park hopper, which I hope comes back, but I'll survive if it doesn't.



Glad everything worked out for you - especially since I remember you had to move your 2020 to 2021 quite a while back long before the shutdown.  And May is a lovely time to be in the parks.

Not gonna lie though, there's a little piece of me that misses the freaked out Farro from earlier this week.


----------



## gatechfan99

mshanson3121 said:


> I think with everything going on, it could look bad if they go ahead with the re-opening. Especially with more and more "leaks" from CMs being scared to work. I actually just asked earlier if it was possible it would get delayed.


Anything is possible of course. However, I feel very confident, if Disney delays the opening, it will be more of as a last resort because of all the implications
-cast members lose out and have to try to get back into unemployment which could be difficult
-all the money lost from ramping up the opening plans now (food, supplies, personnel) with no revenue to pay for it
-would certainly have to cancel NBA and MLS plans
-DVC disaster of possibly many more months of closure
-rescheduling of all these reservations again with weeks or months of more uncertainty
-ultimately, if they went through all this process and still had to bail and not even open in the summer, when will conditions ever be safe to start the process again? The fall or winter when it's been expected to be worse and flu will be back?

Again, not saying they couldn't. But if things become so overwhelming they can't open, I don't see how they could get to that point again for months. It might be back to the "wait until the vaccine" plan which could be months to years.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *This is my first time with a TA, too. I was really hesitant because I like to have control over our trips, and we sometimes make a few changes with dates and resort along the way. I was hopeful for a discount to be released for our dates, though, and thought a TA might have better luck getting us a good deal. Now there's no chance of that, and I'm stuck, lol. I definitely don't like not being able to advocate for myself, or having to rely on other people to do stuff for me, and all the conflicting information is making my head spin. I likely won't book with a TA again.
> 
> I know it's a mess for absolutely everyone right now, though, so I'm trying to be very, very patient.
> 
> Of course, someone in a thread on the resorts board just posted that they got moved from FQ to Poly today for September (after CBR reopens, which would be the comparable lateral move)... right after my TA told me that there was absolutely no chance of that happening anymore, LOL.*



I started booking with our TA solely for the agency exclusive discounts but she's really good and has very much come in handy during all of this. She's also insanely fast about getting back to me and is always proactive about doing things ASAP. A really good TA is worth their weight in gold imo. But it's kind of like finding a great doctor, counselor, etc. My best advice is stick to the Disney focused platinum earmarked agencies and avoid TAs doing it as a side hustle.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *A slight update to my resort woes that isn't really informative, lol...
> 
> Booked at POFQ 12/1-12/5.
> - TA originally thought we'd be moved into DVC on 6/22
> - Then the resort reopening list came out Sunday, so she said she'd call to see what our options were
> - Then Monday, she said she decided not to call and ask about our options, and that we should just wait and see
> 
> After lots of thread reading, I reached out to my TA this morning to ask if she would at least find out what options we might have for our move right now, and told her I've seen reports here from people who have been moved from mods to deluxes with no rate change. (We really want to be at POFQ but would jump at our few bucket list deluxe resorts if they were offered at our current rate. We aren't interested in CBR/CSR.)
> 
> Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.
> 
> So I guess we keep on waiting to see if POFQ opens up later on!
> 
> It's frustrating to get one thing from the TA and see other things on the boards... and can't call to try any moves ourselves because we went through a TA this time. Sigh.*


Most pixie dust I saw was for reservations in the next couple months or for people who have an opening date on their resort and know for certain it won’t be open on their trip dates.

Fwiw- I can see why the TA was reluctant to dedicate time to your res. Dec is so far out the odds were not good any upgrades were coming your way


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Glad everything worked out for you - especially since I remember you had to move your 2020 to 2021 quite a while back long before the shutdown.  And May is a lovely time to be in the parks.
> 
> Not gonna lie though, there's a little piece of me that misses the freaked out Farro from earlier this week.



Oh I'm still having freak outs, just not about Disney so you guys don't get to "share" it with me! My freak outs are rather entertaining in person!


----------



## sara_s

Was able to book CSR for late January but all of Sept looks completely booked! I'm assuming this is due to the anticipated 50th celebration?


----------



## RWinNOLA

twinmom13 said:


> Is yours a package?  I added a day, too, by going to My Plans on MDE and selecting the Change Reservation button.  From there, the Change button next to tickets did nothing, but the one next to resort worked. I selected the same resort and same room type, and then was given the option of how many days I wanted on the tickets.



Not a package.  Is yours?
My resort is DVC on points so the tickets were purchased separately. 
The only place I see the “Change Reservation” button is next to dining reservations. For the resort, the only button I see is “Update Check-in”.


----------



## MrsSmith07

At least this mess gave me a good punishment for my two preteen girls. Want to earn back your Roblox privileges? Great, call this # over and over until Disney answers.


----------



## Spaceguy55

JulieBeeRN said:


> We are too!!    Between that, the monorail, and the boats......we are set.


Has WDW announced that the Monorails will be running when they re-open..or better yet for the previews..


----------



## JacknSally

kylenne said:


> I started booking with our TA solely for the agency exclusive discounts but she's really good and has very much come in handy during all of this. She's also insanely fast about getting back to me and is always proactive about doing things ASAP. A really good TA is worth their weight in gold imo. But it's kind of like finding a great doctor, counselor, etc. My best advice is stick to the Disney focused platinum earmarked agencies and avoid TAs doing it as a side hustle.


*
Fully agree! We actually thought we did! We went through Dreams Unlimited Travel, the owners of which run these boards and do the DisUnplugged podcasts. I'm not sure of their earmarked status, but I felt comfortable they were a reputable agency. We didn't request a specific agent, though.*



gottalovepluto said:


> Most pixie dust I saw was for reservations in the next couple months or for people who have an opening date on their resort and know for certain it won’t be open on their trip dates.



*I have seen a lot of those, also! I've been specifically rooting out the POFQ/POR affected guests, and people travelling around my dates, to get the best idea of what might happen with our reservation and what we should be doing right now.*


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Oh I'm still having freak outs, just not about Disney so you guys don't get to "share" it with me! My freak outs are rather entertaining in person!


Just focus on your vacation, and that there will hopefully be coffee machines!


----------



## wombat_5606

Brianstl said:


> That isn’t a Disney employee petition.



It was started by an employee though. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't have other employees participating.

She is an Attraction Hostess since 2017, according to Linkedin.



chicagoshannon said:


> They had the choice when Disney called them.  IF they didnt want to come back to work they told Disney then.
> 
> The petition isn't an employee petition it's signed by random people.



When they were called back, the Virus situation in Florida was a lot different than it is today.

Random people can sign, but I'm sure this employee has it circulating among the other employees she knows.


----------



## FinallyFL

sara_s said:


> Was able to book CSR for late January but all of Sept looks completely booked! I'm assuming this is due to the anticipated 50th celebration?


Check again, I'm seeing every park available for the entire month of Sept.


----------



## Mfowler7828

In other news... Universal just laid off a number of employees...


----------



## mcmry5

MrsSmith07 said:


> At least this mess gave me a good punishment for my two preteen girls. Want to earn back your Roblox privileges? Great, call this # over and over until Disney answers.



BRILLIANT!!! I made my 12-year-old do it and he wasn't even in trouble!


----------



## sara_s

FinallyFL said:


> Check again, I'm seeing every park available for the entire month of Sept.


Sorry, I meant hotel availability. The parks are all good to go. CSR looks unavailable for Sept 2021. So I booked another ressie for May. Someone take away my laptop!


----------



## maciemouse

sara_s said:


> I wish FL could do the same thing. The self absorption is strong with this state.


But don’t you think when NY and surrounding states start opening up more
and people travel it will come around again?  I live in a beach community in GA and we have had tons of New Yorkers renting houses here for months to get away from the lockdown.


----------



## yulilin3

Spaceguy55 said:


> Has WDW announced that the Monorails will be running when they re-open..or better yet for the previews..


Monorail will be running


----------



## Eric Smith

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Feeling the same way about our trips in Oct and Dec - not looking so great at this point - maybe things will improve.....


We're starting to try to figure out some backup plans.


----------



## Dsny4fun

JacknSally said:


> *A slight update to my resort woes that isn't really informative, lol...
> 
> Booked at POFQ 12/1-12/5.
> - TA originally thought we'd be moved into DVC on 6/22
> - Then the resort reopening list came out Sunday, so she said she'd call to see what our options were
> - Then Monday, she said she decided not to call and ask about our options, and that we should just wait and see
> 
> After lots of thread reading, I reached out to my TA this morning to ask if she would at least find out what options we might have for our move right now, and told her I've seen reports here from people who have been moved from mods to deluxes with no rate change. (We really want to be at POFQ but would jump at our few bucket list deluxe resorts if they were offered at our current rate. We aren't interested in CBR/CSR.)
> 
> Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.
> 
> So I guess we keep on waiting to see if POFQ opens up later on!
> 
> It's frustrating to get one thing from the TA and see other things on the boards... and can't call to try any moves ourselves because we went through a TA this time. Sigh.*


I'm also booked at POFQ from 11/29-12/7....and I'll be thrilled if they reopen.  I think they thought more people would cancel but if they don't..I think they will have to open up more resorts or allow more people at the resorts that are opened.


----------



## twinmom13

RWinNOLA said:


> Not a package. Is yours?
> My resort is DVC on points so the tickets were purchased separately.
> The only place I see the “Change Reservation” button is next to dining reservations. For the resort, the only button I see is “Update Check-in”.


Mine is a package. That is probably the difference.


----------



## sara_s

Okay, stupid question time.

I booked two 2021 room only stays. I can't book park reservations. I *think* it's because my AP expires in Sept 2020 - is that accurate? Or am I missing a date?


----------



## jlwise

Farro said:


> I just keep looking at my plans in MDE and clapping my hands with glee!!!
> 
> 
> I love this new system. I'm not worried about fast passes and now I just can pick where we want to eat knowing already where I'll be that day.
> 
> Only up in the air is park hopper, which I hope comes back, but I'll survive if it doesn't.


Not that they know for sure, but a phone rep told me today that Disney hopes to bring back fast passes and the dining plan next year. I actually like the fast passes, and I wouldn’t even mind fast passes with the parks that we have reserved. I think both could work together nicely to help secure specific rides. And yay to plans being made!


----------



## JacknSally

Dsny4fun said:


> I'm also booked at POFQ from 11/29-12/7....and I'll be thrilled if they reopen.  I think they thought more people would cancel but if they don't..I think they will have to open up more resorts or allow more people at the resorts that are opened.



*Crossing my fingers for the both of us!! Maybe we'll see you along the Sassagoula!*


----------



## Eric Smith

alison228 said:


> Phew, I haven't paid rack rate in a long time lol. Do you guys think they'll roll out room offers later on for 2021? I'm curious if they'll release AP or Visa offers, or keep it rack rate to still try to keep people away from coming...


I think it really depends how reservations look compared to what capacity will be.  I really wouldn't expect any discounts until COVID becomes less of a threat (either through vaccine or treatment).  With so much uncertainty around the virus, I don't think Disney will want to drive up demand to a point where they will have to cancel a bunch of reservations.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Farro said:


> Oh I'm still having freak outs, just not about Disney so you guys don't get to "share" it with me! My freak outs are rather entertaining in person!


HAHA....I bet they are !! But don't worry, you are still very entertaining here !


----------



## AmberMV

Since this is a blanket "theme park updates" thread I just got an interesting email from SeaWorld, of which I bought APs for my family during their huge special ($250 Platinum AP for all U.S. parks):

-they have upgraded my 3 year old's silver pass to Gold til 12/31/20 which enables an additional free guest ticket and 50% off extra guest tickets, a free animal encounter, and free photo downloads, plus free preferred parking and extra in park discounts
-they have upgraded my husband and my Platinum passes to include: $50 in-park spending credit per pass, 2 specialty drinks per pass, 30% dining and shopping in parks

Step. Up. Your. Game. Disney. 

That is all


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I





Tjddis said:


> So I’ve been pretty consistent with my opinion for a while on the covid front.  I’m not traveling as I feel given risk factors for my group I’d rather not chance it at this time.  Add in the idea of a limited experience and it’s sort of cinched for me
> BUT cmon people.  It’s not feasible to do large scale lockdowns.   And Streets have been filled with people For weeks now and nobody has said a thing.   But if I want to go to WDW at my own risk I have to be locked down when I get home?   Can we still not analyze the trends and tendencies Of this disease, educate the population and allow them to undertake what they feel is right?  How will we ever get our economy back...sorry to go OT.



In my province the vast majority of cases in the last few weeks, maybe even a month at this point, have come from travel or a close contact of someone who travelled. We are nearly back to normal at this point, save for really large gatherings like sporting events, although we did have protests. All our progress and work could be derailed quickly with a small handful of people traveling somewhere that is higher risk than ours and going about business as usual at home. I think it’s realistic to expect people to isolate upon return especially when you’re talking travel to a place that is spiking. This is what’s been going on where I am for months. Nothing is really “at your own risk“ during this, it’s our collective risk. And if it’s about the economy, isn’t pumping money into your local area the most beneficial to you, directly?

I hope everyone who travels in general to Disney or not considers whether they are putting people at risk with their actions when they return. I know the discussion is considered OT so I won’t continue responding but I can’t think of a more important aspect to planning a Disney trip than this right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Since this is a blanket "theme park updates" thread I just got an interesting email from SeaWorld, of which I bought APs for my family during their huge special ($250 Platinum AP for all U.S. parks):
> 
> -they have upgraded my 3 year old's silver pass to Gold til 12/31/20 which enables an additional free guest ticket and 50% off extra guest tickets, a free animal encounter, and free photo downloads, plus free preferred parking and extra in park discounts
> -they have upgraded my husband and my Platinum passes to include: $50 in-park spending credit per pass, 2 specialty drinks per pass, 30% dining and shopping in parks
> 
> Step. Up. Your. Game. Disney.
> 
> That is all



Lol I think our best hope is a longer shutdown that gives us longer extensions


----------



## yulilin3

Anyone care to give me the cliffnotes of the news rundown from the last two days,  aside from the Monday reservation mess? 
Or is everything nice and calm?


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone care to give me the cliffnotes of the news rundown from the last two days,  aside from the Monday reservation mess?
> Or is everything nice and calm?



*Universal laid off a bunch of TMs. 
2021 sales opened today and it's gone as smoothly as most people expected, I think. *
*NY instituted a 14-day quarantine for anyone traveling into the state from several hotspot states, including Florida.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *A slight update to my resort woes that isn't really informative, lol...
> 
> Booked at POFQ 12/1-12/5.
> - TA originally thought we'd be moved into DVC on 6/22
> - Then the resort reopening list came out Sunday, so she said she'd call to see what our options were
> - Then Monday, she said she decided not to call and ask about our options, and that we should just wait and see
> 
> After lots of thread reading, I reached out to my TA this morning to ask if she would at least find out what options we might have for our move right now, and told her I've seen reports here from people who have been moved from mods to deluxes with no rate change. (We really want to be at POFQ but would jump at our few bucket list deluxe resorts if they were offered at our current rate. We aren't interested in CBR/CSR.)
> 
> Just got a response. She basically confirmed that the "matrix" that CMs were given yesterday ended any pixie dust upgrades. Looks like we could've lucked in to an upgrade if she had called for us Monday. Now CMs can only make comparable lateral moves unless that resort category is full, and she said they're actively discouraging any late-2020 changes now because there is a chance the remaining resorts will reopen. Also said the phones have been closed all day so she hasn't been able to get through to make any changes today.
> 
> So I guess we keep on waiting to see if POFQ opens up later on!
> 
> It's frustrating to get one thing from the TA and see other things on the boards... and can't call to try any moves ourselves because we went through a TA this time. Sigh.*


We called at 7 am Monday morning and were told CBR was the only option for the rate protection. No upgrades given or offered so not sure yesterday would have helped. We pushed hard to keep the 35% discount and were told no as well.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

JacknSally said:


> *Universal laid off a bunch of TMs.
> 2021 sales opened today and it's gone as smoothly as most people expected, I think. *
> *NY instituted a 14-day quarantine for anyone traveling into the state from several hotspot states, including Florida.*


Just to add - Disney blamed us for the IT issues for park passes. Classy.
And I just found out yesterday FOTLK won’t be part of the reopening despite the announcement. But this is probably not news to everyone else here


----------



## RWinNOLA

JacknSally said:


> *Universal laid off a bunch of TMs.
> 2021 sales opened today and it's gone as smoothly as most people expected, I think. *
> *NY instituted a 14-day quarantine for anyone traveling into the state from several hotspot states, including Florida.*



And there is a TA out there starting a rumor that WDW is set to announce plans to delay the reopening due to recent COVID spike in FL.


----------



## Helvetica

Animal Kingdom is now sold out on July 12th and the 14th


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> We called at 7 am Monday morning and were told CBR was the only option for the rate protection. No upgrades given or offered so not sure yesterday would have helped. We pushed hard to keep the 35% discount and were told no as well.



*This has always been one of my biggest frustrations with Disney - so much depends entirely on the CM you get when you call. I know almost everyone is just doing their best, especially right now! I don't fault anyone at all for that. Info has just always varied wildly from one CM to another.*


----------



## FatBambi

RWinNOLA said:


> And there is a TA out there starting a rumor that WDW is set to announce plans to delay the reopening due to recent COVID spike in FL.


Makes me want to vomit to think about, since last night after my resort switch I finally felt for the first time like I was 100% going.


----------



## gatechfan99

Just as an FYI, there was a note earlier mentioning Gov Desantis having a press conference today. It was primarily about an education bill being signed, but he took a few questions and made some comments about Covid. Nothing was mentioned about changing any rules or phases, just reinforced to follow the social distancing guidelines that are already on the books.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

FatBambi said:


> Makes me want to vomit to think about, since last night after my resort switch I finally felt for the first time like I was 100% going.



Same, was just starting to get excited and WHAM...good feeling gone


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Same, was just starting to get excited and WHAM...good feeling gone



2020 has banned good feelings.


----------



## chicagoshannon

sara_s said:


> Okay, stupid question time.
> 
> I booked two 2021 room only stays. I can't book park reservations. I *think* it's because my AP expires in Sept 2020 - is that accurate? Or am I missing a date?


yes.  There have been reports of CM's letting people renew early so they can book reservations.  Might be worth a shot if you were planning on renewing.


----------



## Doingitagain

At a minimum, the COVID spike in Florida should increase enforcement on rules.  Anyone not all in on social distancing and masks probably should go a different time.


----------



## Amy11401

sara_s said:


> Was able to book CSR for late January but all of Sept looks completely booked! I'm assuming this is due to the anticipated 50th celebration?


For whatever reason CSR is unavailable from late June 2021 on.


----------



## chicagoshannon

gatechfan99 said:


> Just as an FYI, there was a note earlier mentioning Gov Desantis having a press conference today. It was primarily about an education bill being signed, but he took a few questions and made some comments about Covid. Nothing was mentioned about changing any rules or phases, just reinforced to follow the social distancing guidelines that are already on the books.


thanks for that.  I would guess they stay at phase 2 longer than they thought they'd have to.  I was thinking by early July phase 3.  That seems out the window now.


----------



## sara_s

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  There have been reports of CM's letting people renew early so they can book reservations.  Might be worth a shot if you were planning on renewing.


Thanks - right now I want to see how opening goes, how they start phasing in more people, resorts, etc. I so want to renew, just gotta wait and see.


----------



## sara_s

Amy11401 said:


> For whatever reason CSR is unavailable from late June 2021 on.


It's weird - unless they're still anticipating conventions to take place? Or will the NBA be back?! (I kid, I kid)


----------



## Amy11401

sara_s said:


> It's weird - unless they're still anticipating conventions to take place? Or will the NBA be back?! (I kid, I kid)


Wondered the same thing....or if it's a glitch.


----------



## Kmedders

RWinNOLA said:


> And there is a TA out there starting a rumor that WDW is set to announce plans to delay the reopening due to recent COVID spike in FL.


I am a TA and I can tell you that nothing like this has even been mentioned to us. The Disney reps that report to TAs are all told the same things to communicate.

additionally, not that this matters much, but I’m in hospital administration and have a masters in public health and epidemiology. While we don’t like the spikes we are seeing, we did expect this. We have to learn to live with covid unfortunately. We are predicting that this will be an issue for at least 3-5 years.If we are correct in that, our lives will be a bit different for quite some time. However, if we and our businesses are able to pivot with the ever-changing environment, then we can hopefully level out and not destroy the economy any more than we already have. 

And for the record.... I am quitting the travel business after this year. One full time job is enough and Covid has completely wrecked that little “hobby” of mine


----------



## LSUmiss

Amy11401 said:


> Wondered the same thing....or if it's a glitch.


There are no glitches according to Disney. You’re doing it wrong.


----------



## Farro

sara_s said:


> It's weird - unless they're still anticipating conventions to take place? Or will the NBA be back?! (I kid, I kid)





Amy11401 said:


> Wondered the same thing....or if it's a glitch.



I asked in the CSR Facebook group I'm in - I'll see what they say!


----------



## anthony2k7

Weird that they have blocked out CSR in the future, but that they havent made all stars available next year but blocked out this year.

Suggests to me they do expect all stars to remain shut next year


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> Weird that they have blocked out CSR in the future, but that they havent made all stars available next year but blocked out this year.
> 
> Suggests to me they do expect all stars to remain shut next year




CSR is not totally blocked out for next year.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> CSR is not totally blocked out for next year.


Amy said from june 2021 onwards?


----------



## Nick6300

JacknSally said:


> *Universal laid off a bunch of TMs.
> 2021 sales opened today and it's gone as smoothly as most people expected, I think. *
> *NY instituted a 14-day quarantine for anyone traveling into the state from several hotspot states, including Florida.*


Does the NY 14 day quarantine on Floridians, and FL 14 day quarantine on New Yorkers cancel each other out?


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> I asked in the CSR Facebook group I'm in - I'll see what they say!



@Amy11401  - in the group some of the UK visitors were able to book CSR for June and July 2021!

I wonder if they have some capacity limits on hotels for now, which they will release as time goes on?


----------



## BrianR

LSUmiss said:


> There are no glitches according to Disney. You’re doing it wrong.


I would have loved CBS to name that spokesperson...


----------



## sara_s

Wilderness Lodge is also not on the list - I suspect they may try to get that refurb finished on the non-DVC side?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> @Amy11401  - in the group some of the UK visitors were able to book CSR for June and July 2021!
> 
> I wonder if they have some capacity limits on hotels for now, which they will release as time goes on?


Someone else earlier said I think 20% capacity limits were being used.

So have Disney IT forgot to apply those limits to UK bookings? Or do international visitors go in a different capacity bucket I wonder?


----------



## LSUmiss

BrianR said:


> I would have loved CBS to name that spokesperson...


Bob Chapek


----------



## rteetz

RWinNOLA said:


> And there is a TA out there starting a rumor that WDW is set to announce plans to delay the reopening due to recent COVID spike in FL.


Can you point me in the direction of this?


----------



## wdwoutsider

Now a 14 day quarantine for anyone coming back from Florida to NY,NJ,CT.   

No surprise the Corona infection rates look horrible in Florida , going the wrong direction.


----------



## Nick6300

Value resorts, $232/night AoA and $201/night Pop for 9/2/21 to 9/7/21. My 9/3/20-9/8/20 at Pop was like $130-$138/night since it's value season 2, and I think they were running a late summer discount (I used Orbitz for stacked discount). Obviously, Disney is using the current fear of limited availability to book up rack rates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> I
> 
> In my province the vast majority of cases in the last few weeks, maybe even a month at this point, have come from travel or a close contact of someone who travelled. We are nearly back to normal at this point, save for really large gatherings like sporting events, although we did have protests. All our progress and work could be derailed quickly with a small handful of people traveling somewhere that is higher risk than ours and going about business as usual at home. I think it’s realistic to expect people to isolate upon return especially when you’re talking travel to a place that is spiking. This is what’s been going on where I am for months. Nothing is really “at your own risk“ during this, it’s our collective risk. And if it’s about the economy, isn’t pumping money into your local area the most beneficial to you, directly?
> 
> I hope everyone who travels in general to Disney or not considers whether they are putting people at risk with their actions when they return. I know the discussion is considered OT so I won’t continue responding but I can’t think of a more important aspect to planning a Disney trip than this right now.


Agreed. We both work from home full time and Our state has zero restrictions for quarantine but we will be voluntarily doing so when we return.


----------



## gatechfan99

rteetz said:


> Can you point me in the direction of this?


Post 35,688 earlier today. Here was the exact wording:

"So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated. "


----------



## WonderlandisReality

mickey0624 said:


> So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated.





rteetz said:


> Can you point me in the direction of this?



this


----------



## AmberMV

gatechfan99 said:


> Post 35,688 earlier today. Here was the exact wording:
> 
> "So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated. "


He also said that he didn't ask for the info, just that when he was asking about his resort changes the person on the line (who was supposedly a supervisor) had volunteered the information that they'd move oblige his request but that they don't know if the parks will even open now (my paraphrasing of his post)


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Weird that they have blocked out CSR in the future, but that they havent made all stars available next year but blocked out this year.
> 
> Suggests to me they do expect all stars to remain shut next year



I think it simply means they don't know when all stars will open and has decided guessing on dates like that is a bad idea.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

sara_s said:


> Wilderness Lodge is also not on the list - I suspect they may try to get that refurb finished on the non-DVC side?


I was even hypothesizing that they might try to get BRV full refurb done... No one agrees.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *This has always been one of my biggest frustrations with Disney - so much depends entirely on the CM you get when you call. I know almost everyone is just doing their best, especially right now! I don't fault anyone at all for that. Info has just always varied wildly from one CM to another.*


Very true. Although we talked to two of them and they said the same thing. We have a POR stay in 6 weeks and I have no interest in CBR but


----------



## rteetz

gatechfan99 said:


> Post 35,688 earlier today. Here was the exact wording:
> 
> "So...nothing official nor confirmed but.......just on with our travel agent and he said that there may be an announcement coming from Disney later today about pushing back the opening dates in response to the rising cases and the petition from CMs. We were all set to go August 7th, got out park reservations...just devastated. "





WonderlandisReality said:


> this





AmberMV said:


> He also said that he didn't ask for the info, just that when he was asking about his resort changes the person on the line (who was supposedly a supervisor) had volunteered the information that they'd move oblige his request but that they don't know if the parks will even open now (my paraphrasing of his post)


Okay I’ll take that more as a game of telephone than something substantial.


----------



## disneygirl916

RWinNOLA said:


> How/where were you able to do this online?  I’m in the same exact situation.  6 day resort stay in late July with 5 day park tickets  Would like to add a 6th day but can’t seem to do it online.


 
Click the button that says “change reservation” then it takes you to the second photo. Click “change” and it gives you your options.

The change reservation button wasn’t there for me on Monday but by Tuesday it was. I hope this helps you!!!


----------



## yankeesfan123

MLS announced the scheduling of games for July.


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> @Amy11401  - in the group some of the UK visitors were able to book CSR for June and July 2021!
> 
> I wonder if they have some capacity limits on hotels for now, which they will release as time goes on?


Do we really think it is booked already for the whole summer and September?


----------



## Farro

Amy11401 said:


> Do we really think it is booked already for the whole summer and September?



I mean, it doesn't seem likely the entire hotel would book up! The UK visitors can book on their end - at least that's what I was told by someone.

Either it's a glitch or for some reason they didn't release all the rooms for US bookings...


----------



## RWinNOLA

disneygirl916 said:


> Click the button that says “change reservation” then it takes you to the second photo. Click “change” and it gives you your options.
> 
> The change reservation button wasn’t there for me on Monday but by Tuesday it was. I hope this helps you!!!
> 
> View attachment 503876View attachment 503877



That button doesn’t show up in My Plans.  I’m assuming your tickets are part of a package.  My tickets were were purchased separately as my resort is DVC using points.  I has a chat with CM this after and she said they were not allowing ticket upgrades or purchases at this time until everyone gets a chance to make park reservations.  Suspect this might me one of those unintended loopholes.


----------



## Spaceguy55

No matter what the price is for POP..it will sell out if the All Stars do not open to bookings anytime soon.
It will have some of the lowest priced rooms to stay on property and the bonus of the Skyliner..


----------



## Amy11401

Farro said:


> I mean, it doesn't seem likely the entire hotel would book up! The UK visitors can book on their end - at least that's what I was told by someone.
> 
> Either it's a glitch or for some reason they didn't release all the rooms for US bookings...


Agreed that it is more the latter things.  Thanks for asking others about it!


----------



## PrincessV

I'm starting to lose track of things at this point. We still do not have a date for when room reservations may reopen for *2020*, right?


----------



## disneygirl916

RWinNOLA said:


> That button doesn’t show up in My Plans.  I’m assuming your tickets are part of a package.  My tickets were were purchased separately as my resort is DVC using points.  I has a chat with CM this after and she said they were not allowing ticket upgrades or purchases at this time until everyone gets a chance to make park reservations.  Suspect this might me one of those unintended loopholes.



Yes, mine is a package. I actually learned about this from other people on this exact thred that had the change reservation option


----------



## Janet McDonald




----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Dsny4fun said:


> I'm also booked at POFQ from 11/29-12/7....and I'll be thrilled if they reopen.  I think they thought more people would cancel but if they don't..I think they will have to open up more resorts or allow more people at the resorts that are opened.


I was supposed to be at POFQ 8/7 thru 8/14.  I think that the July people were getting offered Saratoga Springs as the alternative, but by the time I was allowed to call CBR was going to be available.  Truth be told, I really didn't want one bed, and the best I was probably going to get was a studio anyway.  It came down to the choice of moving to CBR and keeping my Sun n Fun discount, or waiting in the Special Agent que. * IF* I was going to get a free "upgrade" out of option #2 it wouldn't have been worth the time spent to me, so I booked CBR  for less $$$$ than POFQ.


----------



## Spridell

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 503896



Yeah I just dont think we are going to see any more delays.

They will open as planned


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *Crossing my fingers for the both of us!! Maybe we'll see you along the Sassagoula!*


I jumped ship to CBR.  They offered preferred room, and we've also never ridden the Skyliner.  But I would gladly return to POFQ if they let me!!!!!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> YAY SKYLINER!!!!!! Is this posted somewhere? Hub I'm guessing?


I can confirm that.  Cast members received calls last Friday and Monday to come back in early July.


----------



## koszmok

Is US booking are open after 26/09/2021 ?

Can you please confirm. Also did room only opened for 2021 today or only package holidays?

Thanks


----------



## gottalovepluto

sara_s said:


> Wilderness Lodge is also not on the list - I suspect they may try to get that refurb finished on the non-DVC side?


I thought the only hotels that could be booked are ones with official opening dates announced?


----------



## rteetz

koszmok said:


> Is US booking are open after 26/09/2021 ?
> 
> Can you please confirm. Also did room only opened for 2021 today or only package holidays?
> 
> Thanks


No you can only book until 9/26/2021.


----------



## gottalovepluto

koszmok said:


> Is US booking are open after 26/09/2021 ?
> 
> Can you please confirm. Also did room only opened for 2021 today or only package holidays?
> 
> Thanks


No bookings after 26/09/21. People have been able to make room only reservations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Amy11401 said:


> Do we really think it is booked already for the whole summer and September?


No way

.... and now I want a No Way Jose, it's apparently snack time...


----------



## gottalovepluto

PrincessV said:


> I'm starting to lose track of things at this point. We still do not have a date for when room reservations may reopen for *2020*, right?


Correct. Disney has only said "later this summer".


----------



## sara_s

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought the only hotels that could be booked are ones with official opening dates announced?


Hmm not sure. This is the list I saw today:
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/list...ions-today-and-those-that-didnt-make-the-cut/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Janet McDonald said:


> View attachment 503896


Y'all can't see it but this is my shocked face that OC isn't going to step in and stop Disney


----------



## nkosiek

Has anyone heard anymore about the AP previews? I almost never get the emails and when I have they tend to be many hours or even a day after others.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sara_s said:


> Hmm not sure. This is the list I saw today:
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/list...ions-today-and-those-that-didnt-make-the-cut/


Yes. This list matches the list of resorts that are open/have opening dates announced.

So if folks want something not on the list they should try again once their is an official date for it's reopening.


----------



## Farro

So my brother also booked his package today - he is coming last few days of our trip.

So he was part of my planning group in MDE from last trip, so I could still see it said he had a valid theme park ticket, so I cancelled my park day reservations where it was just me and Micky and reserved same parks again with the 3 of us - no problem!


----------



## koszmok

gottalovepluto said:


> No way
> 
> .... and now I want a No Way Jose, it's apparently snack time...



Just checked the UK site:

CSR, POFQ, PORS, CBR is bookable and have availability at a random July date.

Although only GDT in CSR.

Also ALL Stars are available to book on the UK site.

If it helps....

EDIT for 2021


----------



## gottalovepluto

koszmok said:


> Just checked the UK site:
> 
> CSR, POFQ, PORS, CBR is bookable and have availability at a random July date.
> 
> Although only GDT in CSR.
> 
> Also ALL Stars are available to book on the UK site.
> 
> If it helps....


Intriguing... Disney informed US TAs today that the only properties available for booking are ones that have opening dates... wonder if we'll see dates for POFQ/POR/AS soon after all?...


----------



## Amy11401

koszmok said:


> Just checked the UK site:
> 
> CSR, POFQ, PORS, CBR is bookable and have availability at a random July date.
> 
> Although only GDT in CSR.
> 
> Also ALL Stars are available to book on the UK site.
> 
> If it helps....
> 
> EDIT for 2021


Good to know.  The weird thing is why CSR dates are originally able to be booked but then suddenly stop late June for US.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Farro said:


> So my brother also booked his package today - he is coming last few days of our trip.
> 
> So he was part of my planning group in MDE from last trip, so I could still see it said he had a valid theme park ticket, so I cancelled my park day reservations where it was just me and Micky and reserved same parks again with the 3 of us - no problem!


You didn't have to cancel your park reservations and rebook with 3. Once you booked his park reservations, your park reservations for that day would have just increased in number of guests that day (on MDE). at least, that's what it did on my account when I made reservations in a couple different grouping because of differing ticket types.


----------



## Brianstl

wombat_5606 said:


> It was started by an employee though. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't have other employees participating.
> 
> She is an Attraction Hostess since 2017, according to Linkedin.
> 
> 
> 
> When they were called back, the Virus situation in Florida was a lot different than it is today.
> 
> Random people can sign, but I'm sure this employee has it circulating among the other employees she knows.


Unless she has changed her LinkedIn page since yesterday she is a recruiter at Kroeger.  That is what it said yesterday with no mention of Disney anywhere.


----------



## koszmok

gottalovepluto said:


> Intriguing... Disney informed US TAs today that the only properties available for booking are ones that have opening dates... wonder if we'll see dates for POFQ/POR/AS soon after all?...



Wilderness Lodge is bookable also.

But at this point I`m not sure it means anything.  We got the offer about the 35% room discount because of lost free dining approx 2 weeks later than the US guests did... Maybe they let us book now than they cancel it 2 weeks later   you never know


----------



## maryj11

Is anyone wondering if Disney will delay opening with such a big rise in Covid-19 cases the last few days?


----------



## hereforthechurros

maryj11 said:


> Is anyone wondering if Disney will delay opening with such a big rise in Covid-19 cases the last few days?


The past like 10 pages were devoted to this topic unless those posts were deleted.


----------



## wombat_5606

Brianstl said:


> Unless she has changed her LinkedIn page since yesterday she is a recruiter at Kroeger.  That is what it said yesterday with no mention of Disney anywhere.



Perhaps we are looking at different petitions. There are currently 3 of them. The one I'm looking at is on Moveon.org


----------



## Farro

pixieprincess925 said:


> You didn't have to cancel your park reservations and rebook with 3. Once you booked his park reservations, your park reservations for that day would have just increased in number of guests that day (on MDE). at least, that's what it did on my account when I made reservations in a couple different grouping because of differing ticket types.



He's just part of planning party so I can only add him to my planning party for the reservations, I can't go in his account and make his own - I don't manage his plans? He's just an option to select when making park or dining reservations.

I think?

I don't know, whatever I did worked!


----------



## CastAStone

I just noticed that @rteetz locked the "will packages be released early" thread, but for posterity:
2017: Tuesday June 21st 2016
2018: Tuesday June 20th 2017
2019: Tuesday June 19th 2018
2020: Tuesday June 18th 2019
2021: Wednesday June 24th 2020

Disney appears to have released 2021 packages right on time.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> Intriguing... Disney informed US TAs today that the only properties available for booking are ones that have opening dates... wonder if we'll see dates for POFQ/POR/AS soon after all?...


hoping....hoping....hoping.......


----------



## fla4fun

I booked a room only at Pop for January 2021 this afternoon and booked the park reservations.  The next trip after that wouldn’t be until May 2021 and my AP should be extended in October to cover those dates, so I am waiting to book that one for now.  No issues booking today, which was a relief after the Monday Marathon event. Now, just keeping fingers crossed that my trip doesn’t get cancelled again.  If things happen in threes, I have already had three vacations cancelled due to the virus this year. .  .


----------



## Brianstl

wombat_5606 said:


> Perhaps we are looking at different petitions. There are currently 3 of them. The one I'm looking at is on Moveon.org


This is the one I am looking at and is the one that every news article I read links to.

https://sign.moveon.org/petitions/protect-our-magic-makers-don-t-open-theme-parks-until-it-s-safe


----------



## WonderlandisReality

hereforthechurros said:


> The past like 10 pages were devoted to this topic unless those posts were deleted.


it was such a stressful time in our lives. Let’s not do it again.


----------



## jade1

WonderlandisReality said:


> Also AK is full on 7/12 now



Sorry so far behind.

So does that mean all buckets? 

Or is it possible that )for example) AP with no hotel might get a new bucket of availability the 26th or 28th or whatever?


----------



## wombat_5606

Brianstl said:


> This is the one I am looking at and is the one that every news article I read links to.
> 
> https://sign.moveon.org/petitions/protect-our-magic-makers-don-t-open-theme-parks-until-it-s-safe



That's the one I'm looking at also. I don't see that she's ever worked at the employer you mentioned.

I see Hostess 2017 to present
She's working on her Masters at UF in Tourism and Recreation paid for by Disney Aspire


----------



## andyman8

Friends, let's please not be looking up CMs and sharing their bios and info like that with people on here. This thread is devoted to operational updates. As of right now, Disney plans on reopening on 7/11.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

jade1 said:


> Sorry so far behind.
> 
> So does that mean all buckets?
> 
> Or is it possible that )for example) AP with no hotel might get a new bucket of availability the 26th or 28th or whatever?



the other buckets are grayed out for me. I don’t even remember if the 2/3 bucket rumor was confirmed


----------



## WonderlandisReality

andyman8 said:


> Friends, let's please not be looking up CMs and sharing their bios and info like that with people on here. This thread is devoted to operational updates. As of right now, Disney plans on reopening on 7/11.



I trust your perspective. Do you think they will keep this date?


----------



## maryj11

hereforthechurros said:


> The past like 10 pages were devoted to this topic unless those posts were deleted.


This is my first time on this thread. I really don’t have time to read back 10 pages. Thanks maybe later.


----------



## jade1

WonderlandisReality said:


> the other buckets are grayed out for me. I don’t even remember if the 2/3 bucket rumor was confirmed



Ah OK. I guess we will find out if AK on that date is  indeed full in a couple days.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

maryj11 said:


> This is my first time on this thread. I really don’t have time to read back 10 pages. Thanks maybe later.



I’ve spent so much quarantine time on this thread...about to be 1799 pages. I’m committed at this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> the other buckets are grayed out for me. I don’t even remember if the 2/3 bucket rumor was confirmed



So Scott Gustin had tweeted out that Disney confirmed there are additional spots to be release for passholders but I haven't seen it direct from Disney


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431614227636224


----------



## wombat_5606

maryj11 said:


> Is anyone wondering if Disney will delay opening with such a big rise in Covid-19 cases the last few days?



There is only one thread that you need to follow if you want the facts without the chatter:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/walt-disney-world-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/
That thread is being maintained by a moderator and it's the facts and the facts only.


----------



## andyman8

WonderlandisReality said:


> I trust your perspective. Do you think they will keep this date?


Thank you. I'm sorry to disappoint, but I genuinely don't know. I haven't heard anything about it being changed (and I'd be very surprised if they did, but I was also initially surprised that they closed in the first place), but I will say this: if it were to be changed, that would be an extremely high-level decision that no "insider" would know about. Much like the reopening date itself, they would keep that very, very close to the vest. At this time, I think it's more likely that the recent uptick will make them much more cautious about relaxing any restrictions/limitations and place an extra importance on compliance and enforcement.


----------



## JacknSally

maryj11 said:


> This is my first time on this thread. I really don’t have time to read back 10 pages. Thanks maybe later.



*To answer your previous question, yes, it has been posited here, but the general consensus is that Disney will like move forward as planned. Nothing has been confirmed otherwise at this point.

When this topic was broached earlier, it led to a pretty heated exchange and I think most of the related posts were removed.

Also, welcome to the thread!*


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

While I know I should not think about this yet after all the craziness of this week, I can't help but wonder what it's going to be like when 4Q21 opens up for reservations because of both the probable chaos and cost....... Here's hoping for a smoother ride on the next round!


----------



## wdwoutsider

andyman8 said:


> Friends, let's please not be looking up CMs and sharing their bios and info like that with people on here.



Disney employees should not have their information spread on here period.   No one should be researching cast members.   These are real people.    Additionally cast members have a right to voice their opinions that it's not safe to open.    Just because you want a Disney vacation doesnt give you a right to risk others safety especially given what has been happening in Florida.   Disney shouldn't be opening given the way Florida has been going, it's the opposite of what we all want for Florida and Texas things are reving up not going down.

Florida set a new single day record.    Opening is for shareholders , this is the perfect way to spread this virus and a joke if they open and things don't change fast.   

Again do some sole searching before you post information on cast members , just so you can have a vacation ,it's really sick.


----------



## abnihon

Has anyone been able to modify to later in 2020 at a different resort online?
I’m trying to avoid calling. The modify reservation tab is there but won’t give you availability at any resorts even ones I know will be open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> Amy said from june 2021 onwards?




I just booked the tower for 5/15-5/22, but I almost booked 2nd week of June. It was available. Our original dates of 5/22-5/29 were NOT available.


----------



## Mit88

Cases were rising mightily before Disney even let it known that the reservation period would start monday. If they felt that they would need to push back the opening date, they would have delayed taking reservations until they had a better picture. Unless things get catastrophically bad, I dont see them postponing the opening


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> Cases were rising mightily before Disney even let it known that the reservation period would start monday. If they felt that they would need to push back the opening date, they would have delayed taking reservations until they had a better picture. Unless things get catastrophically bad, I dont see them postponing the opening


Agreed 

There would need to be serious hospital overload for them consider postponing. 

And the OC health official just said in a news conference that is not the case right now


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> I just booked the tower for 5/15-5/22, but I almost booked 2nd week of June. It was available. Our original dates of 5/22-5/29 were NOT available.


It is starting at the end of June that is not available....I believe it starts somewhere in the 20 something of June.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> It is starting at the end of June that is not available....I believe it starts somewhere in the 20 something of June.



I am going to check regularly to see if our original dates open up!


----------



## Jrb1979

I think if anything that will cause issues for Disney would be the mandatory quarantine for people returning from Disney going to N.Y. state.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275913014542323712


----------



## MickeyEars

SaintsManiac said:


> I just booked the tower for 5/15-5/22, but I almost booked 2nd week of June. It was available. Our original dates of 5/22-5/29 were NOT available.


I can’t find anything at the end of May or first of June at the Tower. We need two beds for my son and I and all that’s available is king bed. 
Did it book that fast?


----------



## MMSM

sara_s said:


> Hmm not sure. This is the list I saw today:
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/list...ions-today-and-those-that-didnt-make-the-cut/


I made a room reservation only for April 2021 for Beach Club today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyEars said:


> I can’t find anything at the end of May or first of June at the Tower. We need two beds for my son and I and all that’s available is king bed.
> Did it book that fast?



It wasn’t there from the moment things went live. Maybe a convention blocked the rooms?


----------



## LSUmiss

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney employees should not have their information spread on here period.   No one should be researching cast members.   These are real people.    Additionally cast members have a right to voice their opinions that it's not safe to open.    Just because you want a Disney vacation doesnt give you a right to risk others safety especially given what has been happening in Florida.   Disney shouldn't be opening given the way Florida has been going, it's the opposite of what we all want for Florida and Texas things are reving up not going down.
> 
> Florida set a new single day record.    Opening is for shareholders , this is the perfect way to spread this virus and a joke if they open and things don't change fast.
> 
> Again do some sole searching before you post information on cast members , just so you can have a vacation ,it's really sick.


Soul


----------



## MickeyEars

SaintsManiac said:


> It wasn’t there from the moment things went live. Maybe a convention blocked the rooms?


Oh I hadn’t thought of that. I guess I should keep checking.
Thanks!!


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> So Scott Gustin had tweeted out that Disney confirmed there are additional spots to be release for passholders but I haven't seen it direct from Disney
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275431614227636224



Ok yea that's kind of what I had seen before, thanks. But not official like you say, will see.


----------



## Brianstl

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney employees should not have their information spread on here period.   No one should be researching cast members.   These are real people.    Additionally cast members have a right to voice their opinions that it's not safe to open.    Just because you want a Disney vacation doesnt give you a right to risk others safety especially given what has been happening in Florida.   Disney shouldn't be opening given the way Florida has been going, it's the opposite of what we all want for Florida and Texas things are reving up not going down.
> 
> Florida set a new single day record.    Opening is for shareholders , this is the perfect way to spread this virus and a joke if they open and things don't change fast.
> 
> Again do some sole searching before you post information on cast members , just so you can have a vacation ,it's really sick.


nobody named anyone or linked to anyone’s social media accounts.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

LSUmiss said:


> Soul


...I was going to ask if we were fishing, but then I deleted it before posting.


----------



## Dulcee

Aw man. We have a brand new drive in theater opening and I was so hoping to see Mulan there!


----------



## Jrb1979

https://deadline.com/2020/06/disney...an-blowback-in-florida-california-1202967808/


----------



## Spaceguy55

andyman8 said:


> Thank you. I'm sorry to disappoint, but I genuinely don't know. I haven't heard anything about it being changed (and I'd be very surprised if they did, but I was also initially surprised that they closed in the first place), but I will say this: if it were to be changed, that would be an extremely high-level decision that no "insider" would know about. Much like the reopening date itself, they would keep that very, very close to the vest. At this time, I think it's more likely that the recent uptick will make them much more cautious about relaxing any restrictions/limitations and place an extra importance on compliance and enforcement.


I believe the whole point of why they waited to open and have all the measures they have in place was to be able to stay open when the numbers spike.
The only real problem will be if the CM's have high numbers.....then who knows ?


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275913014542323712



With places like New York delaying allowing theaters to open I think a delay here is almost a given.  I also don't think Disney wants to be the first big release movie just like they didn't want to be the first park to reopen.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Has it been announced when people without packages can make reservations for 2021?


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Has it been announced when people without packages can make reservations for 2021?



You can book room only now. I just did.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

SaintsManiac said:


> You can book room only now. I just did.



I'd rather book package, since its usually only 200 down, instead of more based on the hotel.. Unless things have changed due to this new system

EDIT: GEEZ those room prices are expensive. Esp the deluxe. If I book a room, will they credit if the price drops over the next year?


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I think if anything that will cause issues for Disney would be the mandatory quarantine for people returning from Disney going to N.Y. state.



I work from home, and my girlfriend has the capability of doing the same, if need be. It’ll be an issue for some, but I’m sure there is also a lot of leeway in regards to employees being able to quarantine without worrying about the safety of their jobs


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I'd rather book package, since its usually only 200 down, instead of more based on the hotel.. Unless things have changed due to this new system
> 
> EDIT: GEEZ those room prices are expensive. Esp the deluxe. If I book a room, will they credit if the price drops over the next year?



I guess I misunderstood. 
Price won’t drop, but discounts can be applied if available.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> I work from home, and my girlfriend has the capability of doing the same, if need be. It’ll be an issue for some, but I’m sure there is also a lot of leeway in regards to employees being able to quarantine without worrying about the safety of their jobs



Think it might be more along the lines that people don't want to be stuck in their homes for another 14 days straight without leaving it again


----------



## Jroceagles

Mit88 said:


> I work from home, and my girlfriend has the capability of doing the same, if need be. It’ll be an issue for some, but I’m sure there is also a lot of leeway in regards to employees being able to quarantine without worrying about the safety of their jobs


Also it lifts once FL drops back below 10% positivity rate...so could not last as long as we think


----------



## hereforthechurros

maryj11 said:


> This is my first time on this thread. I really don’t have time to read back 10 pages. Thanks maybe later.


No need, just letting you know it is being discussed here and there are a variety of opinions.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jroceagles said:


> Also it lifts once FL drops back below 10% positivity rate...so could not last as long as we think



NYS treshold for positives is anything under 15 percent, so not sure why they decided 10 percent personally. I assume many NYER's would be going to Disney if had the chance. Wonder if this changes things


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I work from home, and my girlfriend has the capability of doing the same, if need be. It’ll be an issue for some, but I’m sure there is also a lot of leeway in regards to employees being able to quarantine without worrying about the safety of their jobs


But again, you'll have to quarantine elsewhere for two weeks before checking into your Disney Resort or visiting a Disney Park unless the FL Governor ends that mandatory quarantine restriction. Given what just happened today, I believe that just became a lot less likely to happen before 7/11.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> NYS treshold for positives is anything under 15 percent, so not sure why they decided 10 percent personally. I assume many NYER's would be going to Disney if had the chance. Wonder if this changes things


Probably to get a bit of revenge for Florida making such a big stink about the tri-state area.


----------



## Julie Amber

Any news about when DisneyLAND will open their reservation system or what that entails? Last I heard, the governor hadn't even approved of parks opening, just hotels and Downtown Disney.


----------



## Jroceagles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> NYS treshold for positives is anything under 15 percent, so not sure why they decided 10 percent personally. I assume many NYER's would be going to Disney if had the chance. Wonder if this changes things


I think FL drops back below the 10% in next 3 weeks


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> But again, you'll have to quarantine elsewhere for two weeks before checking into your Disney Resort or visiting a Disney Park unless the FL Governor ends that mandatory quarantine restriction. Given what just happened today, I believe that just became a lot less likely to happen before 7/11.


Or FL may want the tourism and lift it....I hope!!!


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> But again, you'll have to quarantine elsewhere for two weeks before checking into your Disney Resort or visiting a Disney Park unless the FL Governor ends that mandatory quarantine restriction. Given what just happened today, I believe that just became a lot less likely to happen before 7/11.



That’s why I’m flying out of Maryland. 

If you’re not allowing anyone into the state without quarantining for 14 days, then theres literally no point in opening the parks. Unless you want to take the absolute loss that has just local APs coming into the parks while refunding people’s reservations.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> That’s why I’m flying out of Maryland.
> 
> If you’re not allowing anyone into the state without quarantining for 14 days, then theres literally no point in opening the parks. Unless you want to take the absolute loss that has just local APs coming into the parks while refunding people’s reservations.


The quarentine is only for 3 states, right? Both ways, now.


----------



## CastAStone

Julie Amber said:


> Any news about when DisneyLAND will open their reservation system or what that entails? Last I heard, the governor hadn't even approved of parks opening, just hotels and Downtown Disney.


Not really. There’s a thread on the Disneyland Community Board where people are speculating wildly.


----------



## Iowamomof4

BrianR said:


> I would have loved CBS to name that spokesperson...



New guy. Says his name is "Bob Maypeck" or something.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jroceagles said:


> I think FL drops back below the 10% in next 3 weeks



They were 7 percent a few days ago. I wonder how they are going to determine it. Does it need to stay below 15 percent for a certain amount of time?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Maybe I’m being ridiculous but while I get Florida is booming in cases, Florida is huge and has 22 million people. Most WDW visitors will fly in masked, head straight to the bus, masked, which takes then straight to their hotel/parks where they’ll be masked and spaced out and constantly sanitizing. Most places (not all) are in better shape than FL so unless they start banning locals, not a lot of people will be bringing the virus into WDW and should be safe for traveling home if they follow protocol. This isn’t my justifying them opening if it’s not safe, just weighing realistic risk.


----------



## kylenne

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Probably to get a bit of revenge for Florida making such a big stink about the tri-state area.



Do y’all not know that FL is but 1 of the states impacted by this order? None of which had quarantine orders on us?

This is 100% about our states trying to protect all of the brutally hard work we did to get our numbers low enough that we could safely reopen and get our economies going again. And by “our” I mean specifically NYC and the surrounding burbs. With due respect only someone who wasn’t in NYC during the worst of the pandemic, when we literally had bodies stacked outside hospitals and funeral homes, would think today’s decision had anything to do with politics. Which we can’t discuss on the board anyway so I’m done and that’s the last I’ll say on it.


----------



## Jroceagles

7 day rolling average below 10% and the restriction from tri state lifts.

But when will FL lift in on tri state


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275913014542323712



Omg I read to quick and thought it was about postponing park opening


----------



## Jroceagles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> They were 7 percent a few days ago. I wonder how they are going to determine it. Does it need to stay below 15 percent for a certain amount of time?


10% 7 day rolling average


----------



## Jillfo

nkosiek said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about the AP previews? I almost never get the emails and when I have they tend to be many hours or even a day after others.


I haven't seen anything yet nor received any e-mails about registration opening (I did get the AP e-mail last week saying there would be a preview).


----------



## KBoopaloo

hereforthechurros said:


> Maybe I’m being ridiculous but while I get Florida is booming in cases, Florida is huge and has 22 million people. Most WDW visitors will fly in masked, head straight to the bus, masked, which takes then straight to their hotel/parks where they’ll be masked and spaced out and constantly sanitizing. Most places (not all) are in better shape than FL so unless they start banning locals, not a lot of people will be bringing the virus into WDW and should be safe for traveling home if they follow protocol. This isn’t my justifying them opening if it’s not safe, just weighing realistic risk.


Except for all the cast members who live and work in Florida those visitors will be exposed to during their visit.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> Most places (not all) are in better shape than FL so unless they start banning locals, not a lot of people will be bringing the virus into WDW and should be safe for traveling home if they follow protocol.


The CMs are the biggest problem for WDW. There are a number of positions where it will be difficult, if not impossible, to keep CMs six feet away from guests.

Again, just to be clear, I'm not saying they won't be or shouldn't be reopening 7/11 (I plan to be there actually lol). I'm just trying to give some insight into the various factors TWDC has its eye on in regards to reopening plans. Anyone who thought they weren't going to be taking masks and social distancing seriously is in for a rude awakening. One thing I've heard consistently (but even more so now) is that Disney plans to be very firm with guests, which is a departure for them. But then again, their business doesn't depend on one party cutting line at It's a Small World, but it certainly does depend on no spike in cases being tied to their reopening.

ETA: But I do respect CMs' concerns and think that CMs have every right to be concerned, given what we've seen in regard to the numbers recently and noncompliance in Florida in particular. I have huge issues with any Guest (on here or anywhere) that feels it appropriate or acceptable to berate any CM for those worries, just to salvage a vacation.


----------



## Ryan King

hereforthechurros said:


> Maybe I’m being ridiculous but while I get Florida is booming in cases, Florida is huge and has 22 million people. Most WDW visitors will fly in masked, head straight to the bus, masked, which takes then straight to their hotel/parks where they’ll be masked and spaced out and constantly sanitizing. Most places (not all) are in better shape than FL so unless they start banning locals, not a lot of people will be bringing the virus into WDW and should be safe for traveling home if they follow protocol. This isn’t my justifying them opening if it’s not safe, just weighing realistic risk.




This is how I see it as well.  There is a huge difference between going to say.  Miami and walking around doing things with everyone not wearing masks and what will happen in DW.

Seen a few complain people won’t follow rules.  Not much different than anyone can see at say a Home Depot.  Our county in CA has mandated masks for a while and the gov made it state wide.  Some refuse to abide by it and there is still risk to employees working in stores.  At least Disney has more power to eject people from the park and backing by the county order.

The extensive procedures they have put out have nothing to with the state overall.  The risk is relative to where you go and what safety procedures are in place.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just got back from practice and I feel like the vibe is so down in here.

We have scheduled park dates, we have resorts, we have a monorail, we have a list of dining and shopping, we have some new ways to experience characters, *so much to look forward to*! Yes, a lot really sucks in the world still and it probably will for a while, but we have so much more positive stuff as far as theme park operational updates go to look forward to than we did even just a few weeks ago. Let's focus a little on that!


----------



## BrianR

So GF pedestrian bridge complete before or after the GF teams chunk out of the NBA playoffs?


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We have scheduled park dates, we have resorts, we have a monorail, we have a list of dining and shopping, we have some new ways to experience characters, *so much to look forward to*!




*Aside from the opening dates for the remaining 7 resorts, what's left to hear an official update on? Just when people can book/buy tickets for this year, and when ADRs will open? What am I forgetting?*


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> The CMs are the biggest problem for WDW. There are a number of positions where it will be difficult, if not impossible, to keep CMs six feet away from guests.
> 
> Again, just to be clear, I'm not saying they won't be or shouldn't be reopening 7/11 (I plan to be there actually lol). I'm just trying to give some insight into the various factors TWDC has its eye on in regards to reopening plans. Anyone who thought they weren't going to be taking masks and social distancing seriously is in for a rude awakening. One thing I've heard consistently (but even more so now) is that Disney plans to be very firm with guests, which is a departure for them. But then again, their business doesn't depend on one party cutting line at It's a Small World, but it certainly does depend on no spike in cases being tied to their reopening.


Agreed. Many different angles to consider, I was just laying out visiting guest perspective. If there’s a breakout amongst CMs and workforce suffers, that is a completely different story. I haven’t mentioned CMs being worried, they have every right. And I hope the union tightens things up for them as needed.

I welcome the mask mandate and enforcement! After looking at this thing for four months now we’ve been in one long wave. If wdw stays closed that’s okay, but there’s no guarantee we’ll ever get out of it... then what? OC and Florida in general has a few weeks to start wearing masks and staying home a bit more to get this under control. Whatever low capacity WDW is planning for may be indefinite at this point. Maybe hotels set to open do not.


----------



## morrismhs

Can anyone confirm when the monorail will be opening?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Aside from the opening dates for the remaining 7 resorts, what's left to hear an official update on? Just when people can book/buy tickets for this year, and when ADRs will open? What am I forgetting?*



I think we just are waiting on ADR booking, official confirmation of the Skyliner, reopening dates for remaining resorts, and ticket/resort sales for 2020. Then I think it is all covered and we can start speculating about the 50th


----------



## Jroceagles

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got back from practice and I feel like the vibe is so down in here.
> 
> We have scheduled park dates, we have resorts, we have a monorail, we have a list of dining and shopping, we have some new ways to experience characters, *so much to look forward to*! Yes, a lot really sucks in the world still and it probably will for a while, but we have so much more positive stuff as far as theme park operational updates go to look forward to than we did even just a few weeks ago. Let's focus a little on that!


Definitely but you have to understand those of us from NJ NY and CT are a tad disappointed right now


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got back from practice and I feel like the vibe is so down in here.
> 
> We have scheduled park dates, we have resorts, we have a monorail, we have a list of dining and shopping, we have some new ways to experience characters, *so much to look forward to*! Yes, a lot really sucks in the world still and it probably will for a while, but we have so much more positive stuff as far as theme park operational updates go to look forward to than we did even just a few weeks ago. Let's focus a little on that!



Really.

Guys, the community board is just WAITING to discuss all the Covid stuff. Trust me!


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think we just are waiting on ADR booking, official confirmation of the Skyliner, reopening dates for remaining resorts, and ticket/resort sales for 2020. Then I think it is all covered and we can start speculating about the 50th



*Oh the Skyliner was confirmed! I don't remember what page it was on but someone said Skyliner CMs have been called back and it will be operating. Maybe @yulilin3 confirmed it? I'll try to find the post to corroborate.

WOW we've found out so much in the last week or so.*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Jroceagles said:


> Definitely but you have to understand those of us from NJ NY and CT are a tad disappointed right now



Which is completely understandable. I really feel for you guys, that sucks. It is probably just better suited for a different thread (community board!) when it delves so far into numbers and models and away from actual park stuff.


----------



## Farro

Personally, I am so curious to see when they will open up ticket purchases for the poor 2020 people with resort stays but no tickets!!!

What a nightmare!


----------



## Spridell

I will say this, it is very interesting that Disney is NOT doing temp checks at the hotels.

I was at Disney Springs Monday night felt very very safe with the temps checks and masks.  Last night I went to Hard Rock at UO and you cant even get into the building without a temp check or wrist band showing you had your temp checked.  They literally had someone at every entrance to the hotel checking temps or wrist bands.

Now I understand its difficult at some of these DVC resorts.  I stayed at OKW the last 3 days and the hotel is very spread out, BUT, to get to the restaurants or pool areas at ALL these resorts you have to go through one central area and that's where they should be checking temps.

You can still go directly to your room and use online check in but once you get to the central resort area they could check your temp.

I am wondering if they are now reconsidering this?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Oh the Skyliner was confirmed! I don't remember what page it was on but someone said Skyliner CMs have been called back and it will be operating. Maybe @yulilin3 confirmed it? I'll try to find the post to corroborate.
> 
> WOW we've found out so much in the last week or so.*



Oh yes I saw Yulilin's post and that CMs were called back, I'm just waiting on the "official" verbiage from Disney since I feel like that is the final stamp these days.

The last week has been WILD


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AK full now on 7/13


----------



## hereforthechurros

KBoopaloo said:


> Except for all the cast members who live and work in Florida those visitors will be exposed to during their visit.


For sure. Which is why temp checks before shifts, paid testing and paid time off is part of the equation for CMs. As is not returning to work if they don’t feel safe. There’s only so many unknown bases wdw can cover but I believe they’re trying to cover them all.


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Oh the Skyliner was confirmed! I don't remember what page it was on but someone said Skyliner CMs have been called back and it will be operating. Maybe @yulilin3 confirmed it? I'll try to find the post to corroborate.
> 
> WOW we've found out so much in the last week or so.*


*
Yup, @yulilin3 confirmed!*



yulilin3 said:


> apologies if this has already been confirmed but the skyliner will be operating at reopening, also still same wording on water parks being closed for now





yulilin3 said:


> Monorail will be running



*Also forgot we haven't heard about water parks yet. Any guesses on those?*


----------



## Farro

WonderlandisReality said:


> AK full now on 7/13



I'm so proud of my favorite park, it's doing so well!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spridell said:


> I will say this, it is very interesting that Disney is NOT doing temp checks at the hotels.
> 
> I was at Disney Springs Monday night felt very very safe with the temps checks and masks.  Last night I went to Hard Rock at UO and you cant even get into the building without a temp check or wrist band showing you had your temp checked.  They literally had someone at every entrance to the hotel checking temps or wrist bands.
> 
> Now I understand its difficult at some of these DVC resorts.  I stayed at OKW the last 3 days and the hotel is very spread out, BUT, to get to the restaurants or pool areas at ALL these resorts you have to go through one central area and that's where they should be checking temps.
> 
> You can still go directly to your room and use online check in but once you get to the central resort area they could check your temp.
> 
> I am wondering if they are now reconsidering this?



I wonder if it is in the plans for when non-DVC resorts reopen/parks reopen. It might be that capacity is just so low right now that Disney doesn't think it is warranted yet, but when the (small) masses come, it will be in effect. That wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Also forgot we haven't heard about water parks yet. Any guesses on those?*



One was one the NBA map. I found that to be interesting. So, if they are getting one, we definitely aren't getting both


----------



## rteetz

morrismhs said:


> Can anyone confirm when the monorail will be opening?


A schedule has not been released yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Anyone care to speculate on when club level returns? Will it return?


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> One was one the NBA map. I found that to be interesting. So, if they are getting one, we definitely aren't getting both


One of the players (Bucks maybe?) was tweeting that he wanted Blizzard Beach access for the teams


----------



## Sandisw

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> They were 7 percent a few days ago. I wonder how they are going to determine it. Does it need to stay below 15 percent for a certain amount of time?


I think I read rolling 7 day average.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> Anyone care to speculate on when club level returns? Will it return?



It will come back, the margins are incredible. Definitely, for the 50th celebration at least, but I'd guess sooner.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It will come back, the margins are incredible. Definitely, for the 50th celebration at least, but I'd guess sooner.



I booked it for May so I’m hoping. Anything to stop my husband asking where we will eat breakfast every day.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Anyone care to speculate on when club level returns? Will it return?


Disney Signature Services has been told it absolutely will return, but Disney has also offered "temporary" relocations to those CMs (much like they've done for the water parks), so that tells me it's going to be some time. I'd put it in the same bucket as the DDP: these are huge money-makers that WDW wants to bring back but only will do it when the situation allows.


----------



## JacknSally

*This thread also covers cruises. In all the hoopla, did anyone share this offer? I am not a cruiser lol. A friend shared this with me today, though.  The 15-day window seemed like a big deal!

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/cruise-date-flexibility/*


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I booked it for May so I’m hoping. Anything to stop my husband asking where we will eat breakfast every day.



Even if Gaston's is open by the time we go, I'm telling Micky it's closed.

It's like he couldn't concentrate on anything until he tried the cinnamon roll. We were on Small World and kept asking if I thought there would be a line or if they would run out.


----------



## princesscinderella

I was just curious if anyone else who didn’t get the park reservation email from Disney before it went live, get a delayed one?  I have 3 different reservations between now and December with tickets in our account and never got an email (and I keep checking junk mail). I’m truly disappointed I was not notified by Disney, because I did get the email saying we would have first priority when booking would begin.

 I did however get a bizarre email to purchase my Disney Food and Wine 1/2 marathon pictures from 2013  today from the company they use to take race photos.  I was shocked they still have them almost 7 yrs later!!!


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> Even if Gaston's is open by the time we go, I'm telling Micky it's closed.
> 
> It's like he couldn't concentrate on anything until he tried the cinnamon roll. We were on Small World and kept asking if I thought there would be a line or if they would run out.


*
OK but it IS a really good cinnamon roll, so I totally get this. *


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

kylenne said:


> Do y’all not know that FL is but 1 of the states impacted by this order? None of which had quarantine orders on us?
> 
> This is 100% about our states trying to protect all of the brutally hard work we did to get our numbers low enough that we could safely reopen and get our economies going again. And by “our” I mean specifically NYC and the surrounding burbs. With due respect only someone who wasn’t in NYC during the worst of the pandemic, when we literally had bodies stacked outside hospitals and funeral homes, would think today’s decision had anything to do with politics. Which we can’t discuss on the board anyway so I’m done and that’s the last I’ll say on it.



Politicians make political decisions. It's kind of their MO. If you want a serious political discussion where people are not using emojis, perhaps best not to mention it on a Disney forum.


----------



## maryj11

Mit88 said:


> That’s why I’m flying out of Maryland.
> 
> If you’re not allowing anyone into the state without quarantining for 14 days, then theres literally no point in opening the parks. Unless you want to take the absolute loss that has just local APs coming into the parks while refunding people’s reservations.


How do they even know if they have quarantined 14 days?


----------



## Tjddis

kylenne said:


> Do y’all not know that FL is but 1 of the states impacted by this order? None of which had quarantine orders on us?
> 
> This is 100% about our states trying to protect all of the brutally hard work we did to get our numbers low enough that we could safely reopen and get our economies going again. And by “our” I mean specifically NYC and the surrounding burbs. With due respect only someone who wasn’t in NYC during the worst of the pandemic, when we literally had bodies stacked outside hospitals and funeral homes, would think today’s decision had anything to do with politics. Which we can’t discuss on the board anyway so I’m done and that’s the last I’ll say on it.


Well I’m in NYC and the only thing I will say is that nothing is decreed these days that DOESNT revert back to politics.   But you are right, not the place to discuss our local govts numerous missteps that added to the body count.   I frankly have little faith in what I hear from either side...sadly


----------



## Spridell

maryj11 said:


> How do they even know if they have quarantined 14 days?



They dont

If I remember correctly @yulilin3 said people coming from NY to Fl were called every couple of days to make sure they had no symptoms and that was it.


----------



## Jroceagles

Sandisw said:


> I think I read rolling 7 day average.


Correct


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> *This thread also covers cruises. In all the hoopla, did anyone share this offer? I am not a cruiser lol. A friend shared this with me today, though.  The 15-day window seemed like a big deal!
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/cruise-date-flexibility/*
> View attachment 503938


Yeah I got that email today for my December cruise. All that really says to me is that they really have no idea when they’re going to start sailing again, and they want to hold onto as many deposits and paid in fulls as they can, for as long as they can. By making us able to move to a later cruise, they get to keep all the money paid.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> One of the players (Bucks maybe?) was tweeting that he wanted Blizzard Beach access for the teams



It was Robin Lopez from the Bucks. He was joking that if he was staying at GDT, he wanted access to cross country creek. He’s a WDW super fan and has a home in Golden Oak. He also joked about trading hotels with another team so he could stay at YC instead of GDT because he loves YC/BC. He is at WDW often.


----------



## Mit88

maryj11 said:


> How do they even know if they have quarantined 14 days?



They dont, they won’t, and they can’t. Its run on an honor system


----------



## glocker

Jroceagles said:


> but you would still need FL to lift the 14 day quarantine on NY NJ and CT right?


This is my concern. I have no issue with getting a test when I return; it's the right thing to do. I'd even quarantine for the two weeks if I had to. I just hope Desantis doesn't extend the EO past July 7th out of spite. I don't want to get caught in a pissing match.


----------



## mshanson3121

So, what do I need to know for booking my package for next year? 

I plan to book our June 2021 trip when it opens on the 28th. Do I have to/should I book our park days at the same time when I book the package just to be safe? If I book the park days now, and then want to change them later on, will I be able to (if availability allows)?


----------



## yulilin3

Just did the bus ride from DS to Boardwalk. No one on the bus over and only one person on the bus back buck the Poly had 5 groups of people waiting at the station at DS, with a thunderstorm coming
Walked from BW to BC, super eerie with no music, not sure why they don't have it on, the music at CR was on
Boardwalk Bakery, Trattoria Al Forno and Abracadabar were all open with no one inside, I think they will open reservation for everyone "soon:
The bakery had very limited number of items all pre packed already, the fountain drink station manned by a CM who will get your drink


----------



## RWinNOLA

princesscinderella said:


> I was just curious if anyone else who didn’t get the park reservation email from Disney before it went live, get a delayed one?  I have 3 different reservations between now and December with tickets in our account and never got an email (and I keep checking junk mail). I’m truly disappointed I was not notified by Disney, because I did get the email saying we would have first priority when booking would begin.
> 
> I did however get a bizarre email to purchase my Disney Food and Wine 1/2 marathon pictures from 2013  today from the company they use to take race photos.  I was shocked they still have them almost 7 yrs later!!!



I’m in the same exact boat as you, except for two reservations. I have not received any e-mails about the park reservation system but, like you, I did receive the e-mail about booking priority (ironically, I received that one very early compared to others on this board).


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Just did the bus ride from DS to Boardwalk. No one on the bus over and only one person on the bus back buck the Poly had 5 groups of people waiting at the station at DS, with a thunderstorm coming
> Walked from BW to BC, super eerie with no music, not sure why they don't have it on, the music at CR was on
> Boardwalk Bakery, Trattoria Al Forno and Abracadabar were all open with no one inside, I think they will open reservation for everyone "soon:
> The bakery had very limited number of items all pre packed already, the fountain drink station manned by a CM who will get your drink


Thanks for the report! Glad you were able to explore some resorts; was going to ask if you were still planning on trying!


----------



## JacknSally

mshanson3121 said:


> So, what do I need to know for booking my package for next year?
> 
> I plan to book our June 2021 trip when it opens on the 28th. Do I have to/should I book our park days at the same time when I book the package just to be safe? If I book the park days now, and then want to change them later on, will I be able to (if availability allows)?



*You can book 2021 (through 9/26/21) starting today. Only resorts that have announced a reopening date for 2020 are available for 2021 booking right now.
You don't have to book parks at the same time, but you can if you want.*
*You can modify park reservations after booking, depending on availability.*


----------



## TexasErin

JacknSally said:


> *LOL okay*
> 
> View attachment 503779



Insulting.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Just did the bus ride from DS to Boardwalk. No one on the bus over and only one person on the bus back buck the Poly had 5 groups of people waiting at the station at DS, with a thunderstorm coming
> Walked from BW to BC, super eerie with no music, not sure why they don't have it on, the music at CR was on
> Boardwalk Bakery, Trattoria Al Forno and Abracadabar were all open with no one inside, I think they will open reservation for everyone "soon:
> The bakery had very limited number of items all pre packed already, the fountain drink station manned by a CM who will get your drink


Anyone checking if you were a resort guest?

One side note: looks like a pretty dangerous thunderstorm about to go over disney world. Looks nasty. Be careful.


----------



## mshanson3121

JacknSally said:


> *You can book 2021 (through 9/26/21) starting today. Only resorts that have announced a reopening date for 2020 are available for 2021 booking right now.
> You don't have to book parks at the same time, but you can if you want.*
> *You can modify park reservations after booking, depending on availability.*



I thought it wasn't until the 28th for the general public, but that's even better!


----------



## Acup313

I just got the E-Mail to confirm my July 20th trip.


----------



## Jroceagles

Acup313 said:


> I just got the E-Mail to confirm my July 20th trip.


Same Aug 31


----------



## OKWFan88

I got an email as well to confirm my trip and when I click to confirm it says it can't find my reservation... Yet it's on MDE.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

Acup313 said:


> I just got the E-Mail to confirm my July 20th trip.


I just got one too for July 31st.


----------



## Marissa227

Jroceagles said:


> Same Aug 31



OOh me too! Aug 23-28


----------



## Emilysmome

Anyone else with a mid-July check in just get an email from Disney asking them to confirm?

It looks like they used the same email sent to the pre-park opening ressies as it says only DVC resorts and FW will be open.

Glad I stalk the 1800 pages here to know that my resort will, in fact, be open!

Edit: I see I'm in good company!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Lol, was coming on here to say I got a "Confirm your trip" email for Aug 3-13.
I quickly responded, don't want there to be any doubt after all this work I went thru this week!


----------



## princesscinderella

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m in the same exact boat as you, except for two reservations. I have not received any e-mails about the park reservation system but, like you, I did receive the e-mail about booking priority (ironically, I received that one very early compared to others on this board).


 I spoke to soon  Check your email I just got one from Disney @ 8:01pm to confirm that I will still be going for my Labor Day trip.  I need to confirm by 8/5/2020.  I’m DVC so I confirmed.  This was the blurb about the park reservation system which isn’t written very well.

*THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*
As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park are scheduled to reopen on *July 11* followed by EPCOT and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on *July 15*.
‌
To help manage attendance, we’re introducing _Disney Park Pass_ service, a new Theme Park reservation system. *All our Guests (including Guests of Disney Resort hotels) will need to make a reservation to enter the Theme Parks*. Please be aware that you’ll first need a _My Disney Experience_ account and a valid Theme Park ticket or pass linked to it to use the system. Park reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed. Please check the Theme Park Reservation calendarprior to confirming your Resort stay. Guests will be able to select one Park per day. Visiting more than one Park per day will be temporarily unavailable.

At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused.

For more information on Theme Parks and tickets, please visit *here*. 
‌
_Disney Springs_® is currently in a phased reopening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at _Disney Springs_®, please visit *here*.


----------



## andyman8

Emilysmome said:


> Anyone else with a mid-July check in just get an email from Disney asking them to confirm?
> 
> It looks like they used the same email sent to the pre-park opening ressies as it says only DVC resorts and FW will be open.
> 
> Glad I stalk the 1800 pages here to know that my resort will, in fact, be open!
> 
> Edit: I see I'm in good company!


Yes I just did as well. Very strange, given that I modified this reservation yesterday.


----------



## 2letterwords

Once again, no emails for me yet.


----------



## Llama mama

Never got the first one but now that I rescheduled I just received one.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Just got a confirm/modify/cancel my stay email, weird, since my resort is open. 


*Returning to a World of Magic*​Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming _Disney Resort_ hotel stay.
‌
But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and* *click the REVIEW AND CONFIRM button at the bottom of this email to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit*.
‌
Here are a few of the changes:
‌
*HEALTH AND WELL-BEING MEASURES*
While visiting _Walt Disney World_ Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.
‌
*THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*
As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park are scheduled to reopen on *July 11* followed by EPCOT and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on *July 15*.
‌
To help manage attendance, we’re introducing _Disney Park Pass_ service, a new Theme Park reservation system. *All our Guests (including Guests of Disney Resort hotels) will need to make a reservation to enter the Theme Parks*. Please be aware that you’ll first need a _My Disney Experience_ account and a valid Theme Park ticket or pass linked to it to use the system. Park reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed. Please check the Theme Park Reservation calendar prior to confirming your Resort stay. Guests will be able to select one Park per day. Visiting more than one Park per day will be temporarily unavailable.

At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused.

For more information on Theme Parks and tickets, please visit *here*.
‌
_Disney Springs_® is currently in a phased reopening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at _Disney Springs_®, please visit *here*.
‌
*RESORTS*
Many _Disney Resort_ hotel benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select _Disney Resort_ hotels are currently planned to reopen in a phased approach. Check *here* for the latest details.
‌
If you have a reservation at a _Disney Resort_ hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify it. And if you have a room and Theme Park ticket package, we can help modify that too. You can choose to modify your plans when you click the *REVIEW AND CONFIRM* button below.
‌
*DINING*
During your stay, dining locations and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical distancing. To learn more about important dining details, visit *here*.
‌
*TRANSPORTATION*
Resort transportation around property will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also, if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of _Disney’s Magical Express_ Service. *Details here*.
‌
We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!
‌
Let us help you determine if now is the right time for your visit. *Learn more about your options and how to take action by clicking the button below.*
‌
*Response requested by July 1, 2020.*​

I hit confirm and got this.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Hey I actually got an email this time!   You'd think "checking in" would be enough confirmation.  lol  Also I'm DVC.


----------



## jenushkask8s

I just recieved confirmation emails for our July 11-18 and September 10-12 trips. Both are DVC.


----------



## AmberMV

2letterwords said:


> Once again, no emails for me yet.


same...le sigh


----------



## OKWFan88

So if the email won't let me confirm, should I call? I am renting DVC points and have a July and September trip...


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

I got one as well for our 7/11 check in. I’m curious what steps it would go through if you select modify..


----------



## MickeyEars

Just got mine for our July 13-24 DVC stay. Confirm by July 1st.


----------



## FatBambi

I didn't get an e-mail.


----------



## chicagoshannon

So looks like it's mostly DVC that got the email.  Funny since the email even stated if you're  DVC you are already confirmed.   ( I confirmed anyway just in case)


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> same...le sigh


Disney will say we did something that stopped  us from getting the email.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

chicagoshannon said:


> So looks like it's mostly DVC that got the email.  Funny since the email even stated if you're  DVC you are already confirmed.   ( I confirmed anyway just in case)


We're staying at Pop Century which is scheduled to be open before our 7/31 trip.


----------



## disneyfan150

Got moved to CR Aug 3 - 8 and got the email.  Maybe they are trying to be sure we are coming while they decide if they need to delay the opening date.


----------



## Jen0107c

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> I just got one too for July 31st.


Same,  July 30th-August 8th.


----------



## Katrina Y

OKWFan88 said:


> So if the email won't let me confirm, should I call? I am renting DVC points and have a July and September trip...


Yes


----------



## LSUmiss

Emilysmome said:


> Anyone else with a mid-July check in just get an email from Disney asking them to confirm?
> 
> It looks like they used the same email sent to the pre-park opening ressies as it says only DVC resorts and FW will be open.
> 
> Glad I stalk the 1800 pages here to know that my resort will, in fact, be open!
> 
> Edit: I see I'm in good company!


Wait so we have to confirm for July? I have not been getting their emails.


----------



## Helvetica

I got two emails. Don’t I feel fancy. In May they didn’t even email me when they cancelled my reservation.


----------



## Dentam

Checked and I got the email as well.  Even though I still can't purchase park tickets for my DVC rental.  LE SIGH


----------



## JacknSally




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Ariel 1715

Mit88 said:


> That’s why I’m flying out of Maryland.
> 
> If you’re not allowing anyone into the state without quarantining for 14 days, then theres literally no point in opening the parks. Unless you want to take the absolute loss that has just local APs coming into the parks while refunding people’s reservations.


Maryland also had a 14 day quarantine for NY/NJ/CT so hopefully they wont follow suit and do the same with Florida!


----------



## MaC410

How is Southern California currently doing with cases? Have they been spiking as well? I know California has been extra strict with all this but how have things been going for them lately?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> View attachment 503945


Looks like they have to wait for state of California guidelines. Makes sense.


----------



## Sandiz08

Also got the confirm email, but the reservation number was wrong, dates and resort were correct. I made a change and cancel so it’s probably confused. Went ahead and confirmed anyways.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> View attachment 503945


Ryan this popcorn tastes like toothpaste


----------



## chicagoshannon

MaC410 said:


> How is Southern California currently doing with cases? Have they been spiking as well? I know California has been extra strict with all this but how have things been going for them lately?


They had a 4.7% positivity rate today (in the state)  Thousands of new cases but did almost 100,000 tests today/yesterday.


----------



## Marthasor

princesscinderella said:


> I was just curious if anyone else who didn’t get the park reservation email from Disney before it went live, get a delayed one?  I have 3 different reservations between now and December with tickets in our account and never got an email (and I keep checking junk mail). I’m truly disappointed I was not notified by Disney, because I did get the email saying we would have first priority when booking would begin.
> 
> I did however get a bizarre email to purchase my Disney Food and Wine 1/2 marathon pictures from 2013  today from the company they use to take race photos.  I was shocked they still have them almost 7 yrs later!!!



As a consumer, I haven't gotten any communications from WDW (I have a friend who is a TA who forwards me info she receives on DTA so I'm usually up to speed).  I have two resort reservations for later this year and a Premier Pass.  I have gotten two e-mails from DL (passholder communications) and zilch from WDW.  Two days ago, I made February 2021 reservations at the Swan and the SWAN e-mailed me TWICE today with comprehensive WDW park and park reservation info.  How weird is it that Marriott is doing a better job at communicating WDW news than WDW is?!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> View attachment 503945


This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MaC410

So I got the email too about confirming if I'm coming for our September 7th stay at Pop. It says I need to respond by August 8th. To be honest, I have no idea what we are doing yet. If I respond by confirming I'm still planning on coming does that change anything about me being able to eventually cancel? I'm so confused by the the policies right now...If my check-in is September 7th, when can I cancel by to get a full refund of my deposit?


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

Got my confirmation emails for both reservations (split stay) September 19-25. We’re renting DVC points but seems like everything worked.


----------



## CastAStone

MaC410 said:


> How is Southern California currently doing with cases? Have they been spiking as well? I know California has been extra strict with all this but how have things been going for them lately?


The recent COVID pattern Orange County (CA) has actually resembled quite a bit the recent pattern in Orange County (FL).


----------



## JacknSally

MaC410 said:


> If I respond by confirming I'm still planning on coming does that change anything about me being able to eventually cancel?
> 
> If my check-in is September 7th, when can I cancel by to get a full refund of my deposit?



*It shouldn't, no.

Packages are usually due PIF 30 days out, but I believe everything through 10/3 right now has a 7-day PIF window. At least that's what my TA told me.*


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

JacknSally said:


>


Yeah, Disney World is going to cancel it's reopening again if these numbers continue.  Again, the deja vu from the first week of March is incredible at this point.  Right down to the people who are convinced that is impossible.


----------



## Dentam

Never say never on WDW announcing a delayed opening next... maybe Friday afternoon?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Marthasor said:


> As a consumer, I haven't gotten any communications from WDW (I have a friend who is a TA who forwards me info she receives on DTA so I'm usually up to speed).  I have two resort reservations for later this year and a Premier Pass.  I have gotten two e-mails from DL (passholder communications) and zilch from WDW.  Two days ago, I made February 2021 reservations at the Swan and the SWAN e-mailed me TWICE today with comprehensive WDW park and park reservation info.  How weird is it that Marriott is doing a better job at communicating WDW news than WDW is?!


This is the first email I've gotten since they cancelled all the reservations for experiences.  I got the email for my September stay but not December yet.  I"m guessing they only sent out the email for those into September reservations.


----------



## Chief Cardinal

chicagoshannon said:


> So looks like it's mostly DVC that got the email.  Funny since the email even stated if you're  DVC you are already confirmed.   ( I confirmed anyway just in case)



I got the email and I am not DVC.  Sept 11-17


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> This doesn't surprise me.


It says they have no choice because of the state’s timeline. Leads me to believe they aren’t happy about it/not their choice. But grateful they’re following safety guidelines.


----------



## Krandor

MaC410 said:


> So I got the email too about confirming if I'm coming for our September 7th stay at Pop. It says I need to respond by August 8th. To be honest, I have no idea what we are doing yet. If I respond by confirming I'm still planning on coming does that change anything about me being able to eventually cancel? I'm so confused by the the policies right now...If my check-in is September 7th, when can I cancel by to get a full refund of my deposit?



Normally it's 30 Days which would match that august 8 date so sounds like they may be going back to 30 day cancel window.


----------



## abnihon

I picked reschedule when I got the email and looks like I’ll have to call to modify..  ugh..
Or should I just cancel and book a room online for November if/when they become available?
Looks like it may open up later this summer right?
I’m not even sure I’m going (doubt I would take my son while masks are required)so don’t feel very motivated to spend hours on the phone to book a trip I may not even take.


----------



## Spridell

Dentam said:


> Never say never on WDW announcing a delayed opening next... maybe Friday afternoon?


The statement Disney just released is saying this is NOT their decision. This is the State of California not giving their guidance on theme parks yet. 

Since World has been given its approval and guidance I think their plans will continue as scheduled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If Disney could pin it on the state like they are with DLR I wouldn’t be surprised if they pushed back WDW too.

That’s one never gonna happen I’m pretty comfortable sticking with though.


----------



## FatBambi

Even the wording at the beginning of that announcement leads me to feel like they're still going full steam ahead for WDW. Sounds more like government issues and not enough time to react to them to me.


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> It says they have no choice because of the state’s timeline. Leads me to believe they aren’t happy about it/not their choice. But grateful they’re following safety guidelines.


Exactly


----------



## hereforthechurros

So if you don’t receive an email (  ) and can’t confirm what happens? Anything?


----------



## MaC410

JacknSally said:


> *It shouldn't, no.
> 
> Packages are usually due PIF 30 days out, but I believe everything through 10/3 right now has a 7-day PIF window. At least that's what my TA told me.*



I have a resort only reservation. The only thing I can find on the website says "To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020."...That kind of sounds like you can cancel with full refund the day before you check-in. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Mit88

DeSantis and Newsom are ruining 2 different ships. There’s also more money on the line for WDW due to tourism and the already released reservations. DLR hadnt released information on their reservations nor do they get the amount of tourism that WDW does.

WDW might get delayed, but I wouldn’t call it more likely just because DL is delaying their opening


----------



## Dentam

Spridell said:


> The statement Disney just released is saying this is NOT their decision. This is the State of California not giving their guidance on theme parks yet.
> 
> Since World has been given its approval and guidance I think their plans will continue as scheduled.



I think you're probably right about that.  Hopefully they can get their cases under control in FL soon though.


----------



## yankeesfan123

Doesn’t it look very bad PR wise if one park closes but another opens? Specially that opening park being one that attracts a national crowd?


----------



## maryj11

I just got an email to confirm also . We go the first part of August.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yankeesfan123 said:


> Doesn’t it look very bad PR wise if one park closes but another opens? Specially that opening park being one that attracts a national crowd?



No worse than opening period, IMO.


----------



## JacknSally

MaC410 said:


> I have a resort only reservation. The only thing I can find on the website says "To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through October 3, 2020."...That kind of sounds like you can cancel with full refund the day before you check-in. Can anyone else confirm this?


*
Resort-only can usually be cancelled as late as 7 days before, I believe. *

T*hat was my and my TA's interpretation of that section, too! Might be worth a call to Disney to confirm?*


----------



## jenjersnap

Ugh, received the confirmation email for only two of our three back-to back DVC stays. It says in the confirmation screen that DVC stays are confirmed (so, why are you emailing?). Would you battle the phone lines over this?


----------



## Mit88

yankeesfan123 said:


> Doesn’t it look very bad PR wise if one park closes but another opens? Specially that opening park being one that attracts a national crowd?



Does Disney do anything that gets appraised by 100% of the country, or even world? No. And I believe they’ve stopped caring about the loud minority


----------



## han22735

chicagoshannon said:


> So looks like it's mostly DVC that got the email.  Funny since the email even stated if you're  DVC you are already confirmed.   ( I confirmed anyway just in case)


Me too...lol


----------



## Looper

Just checked my August 3rd reservation for the Poly...and it’s changed to the Contemporary. I was hoping it would just get switched to the DVC side of the Poly.  I wasn’t sure we’d be going either way, but I guess this is my sign to cancel. Sigh...


----------



## jenjersnap

Mit88 said:


> DeSantis and Newsom are *ruining* 2 different ships. There’s also more money on the line for WDW due to tourism and the already released reservations. DLR hadnt released information on their reservations nor do they get the amount of tourism that WDW does.
> 
> WDW might get delayed, but I wouldn’t call it more likely just because DL is delaying their opening



Freudian slip of the day? Or intentional?


----------



## Mit88

jenjersnap said:


> Freudian slip of the day? Or intentional?



Im going to have to give all the credit to autocorrect on that one.


----------



## maryj11

Spridell said:


> They dont
> 
> If I remember correctly @yulilin3 said people coming from NY to Fl were called every couple of days to make sure they had no symptoms and that was it.


They should require them to take a coronavirus test instead if they are that worried. The way it looks Florida has just as many cases anyway.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> It says they have no choice because of the state’s timeline. Leads me to believe they aren’t happy about it/not their choice. But grateful they’re following safety guidelines.


Right.  As far as I know they hadn't actually gotten approval to open from the state yet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Anyone care to speculate on when club level returns? Will it return?


It will return. They make too much money on it, and invested too much money in it (see GDT CL) to kill it. Imho it will not return in its old form until COVID is at bay. It could definitely return in a pseudo format if they have enough demand, where conference rooms are used or something if the lounge isn’t big enough, lounges that can utilize outdoor air get set up for that (although FL weather won’t be too friendly to that unless they have awnings to block rain), individual plates or CMs serving and manning things like alcohol and espresso machine- you know, COVID aware methods.

But- they still need the demand to make it work. Maybe they open a couple CL and see how it goes?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I got the email for a AOA stay. August 15-29. Deadline for response was 7/16. When I confirmed I was still planning on coming it said (paraphrasing) they would reach out if they needed to move us.

This feels like running a gauntlet to confirm that we want to go and the DL news feels like mid March deja vu.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 503945


Cue that awkward moment leaving Disney with egg on its face... I really don’t think DLR expected the union pushback nor the CA cases rising.


----------



## Mit88

It does have to sting for Disney because I’m sure reopening on the 65th anniversary was something special. And now they will have to be closed altogether


----------



## JenBush

I guess I’m glad I still have my backup Universal vacation booked in case WDW decides to delay reopening last minute :/ I thought for sure I was going to WDW after successfully booking theme park reservations and sitting on hold for over 10 hours to get my hotel reservation fixed. Now, I’m not so sure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JenBush said:


> I guess I’m glad I still have my backup Universal vacation booked in case WDW decides to delay reopening last minute :/ I thought for sure I was going to WDW after successfully booking theme park reservations and sitting on hold for over 10 hours to get my hotel reservation fixed. Now, I’m not so sure.



Im not sure anyone can be completely sure of their trip until they’re checking out of the resort at this point


----------



## kylenne

Brianstl said:


> Disney will say we did something that stopped  us from getting the email.



There is no war in Ba Sing Se


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not sure anyone can be completely sure of their trip until they’re checking out of the resort at this point



You cant even enjoy a socially distant weekend by yourself on discovery island without your vacation being interrupted


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> Cue that awkward moment leaving Disney with egg on its face... I really don’t think DLR expected the union pushback nor the CA cases rising.


You would have thought they cleared it with the union before announcing.


----------



## runjulesrun

I got the following email from Disney about the same time as everyone else. It does not specify my trip dates or give me a button to confirm. It tells me to contact my TA which in this case is myself, lol. Interestingly, on the TA side, I have received no instruction from Disney as to how to confirm my client's reservations. If I weren't on DIS, I would probably be kind of lost.



*Returning to a World of Magic*​Though some of our experiences have changed, the magic never fades. It never wavers. And it’s still waiting for you to come and experience it. That’s why we are excited about your upcoming _Disney Resort_ hotel stay.

‌
But to help you confirm if now is still the right time for your visit, *please review the following operational updates and contact your Travel Professional to confirm, modify or cancel your upcoming visit.*

‌
Here are a few of the changes:

‌
*HEALTH AND WELL-BEING MEASURES*
While visiting _Walt Disney World_ Resort, all Guests ages 2 and older—along with  all Cast Members—will be required to wear face coverings. To learn more about this  and other measures we have put in place, visit *here*.
‌
*THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*

As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park are scheduled to reopen on *July 11* followed by EPCOT and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on *July 15*.

To help manage attendance, we’re introducing _Disney Park Pass_ service, a new Theme Park reservation system. *All our Guests (including Guests of Disney Resort hotels) will need to make a reservation to enter the Theme Parks*. Please be aware that you’ll first need a _My Disney Experience_ account and a valid Theme Park ticket or pass linked to it to use the system. Park reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed. Please check the  Theme Park Reservation calendar prior to confirming your Resort stay. Guests will be able to select one Park per day. Visiting more than one Park per day will be temporarily unavailable.

At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused.

For more information on Theme Parks and tickets, please visit *here*.

_Disney Springs_® is currently in a phased reopening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you. For more information on _Disney Springs_®, please visit *here*.

‌
*RESORTS*

Many _Disney Resort_ hotel benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select _Disney Resort_ hotels are currently planned to reopen in a phased approach. Check *here* for the   latest details.

‌
If you have a reservation at a _Disney Resort_ hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, your Travel Professional can help you modify it. And if you have a room and Theme Park ticket package, your Travel Professional can help modify that too.

‌
*DINING*

During your stay, dining locations   and experiences may be limited to manage capacity and foster physical   distancing. To learn more about important dining details, visit *here*.

‌
*TRANSPORTATION*
Resort transportation around property  will be available in limited capacity to allow for physical distancing. Also,  if you are arriving via Orlando International Airport, you may still take advantage of _Disney’s Magical Express_ Service. *Details here*.
‌
We know a stay here during this time will be different. But the world needs magic now more than ever. And we can’t wait to have you here with us. Hope to see you real soon!

‌
*Please contact your Travel Professional by July 1, 2020 to learn more about your options.*​


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You cant even enjoy a socially distant weekend by yourself on discovery island without your vacation being interrupted



Disney has become SO over the top about all of this


----------



## Ryan King

Looper said:


> Just checked my August 3rd reservation for the Poly...and it’s changed to the Contemporary. I was hoping it would just get switched to the DVC side of the Poly.  I wasn’t sure we’d be going either way, but I guess this is my sign to cancel. Sigh...


The DVC side looks pretty full, so maybe that’s why.


----------



## kylenne

Ryan King said:


> The DVC side looks pretty full, so maybe that’s why.



I saw on someone’s vlog who was there yesterday (I think it was Prince Charming Dev?) that they’re doing social distancing with the actual guest rooms too. So they won’t put two different parties next to each other.


----------



## RWinNOLA

princesscinderella said:


> I spoke to soon  Check your email I just got one from Disney @ 8:01pm to confirm that I will still be going for my Labor Day trip.  I need to confirm by 8/5/2020.  I’m DVC so I confirmed.  This was the blurb about the park reservation system which isn’t written very well.
> 
> *THEME PARKS & EXPERIENCES*
> As a reminder, _Magic Kingdom_® Park and _Disney’s Animal Kingdom_® Park are scheduled to reopen on *July 11* followed by EPCOT and _Disney’s Hollywood Studios_® on *July 15*.
> ‌
> To help manage attendance, we’re introducing _Disney Park Pass_ service, a new Theme Park reservation system. *All our Guests (including Guests of Disney Resort hotels) will need to make a reservation to enter the Theme Parks*. Please be aware that you’ll first need a _My Disney Experience_ account and a valid Theme Park ticket or pass linked to it to use the system. Park reservations are limited in capacity, subject to availability and are not guaranteed. Please check the Theme Park Reservation calendarprior to confirming your Resort stay. Guests will be able to select one Park per day. Visiting more than one Park per day will be temporarily unavailable.
> 
> At this time, new ticket sales are temporarily paused.
> 
> For more information on Theme Parks and tickets, please visit *here*.
> ‌
> _Disney Springs_® is currently in a phased reopening with many retail and dining locations ready to welcome you.  For more information on locations open at _Disney Springs_®, please visit *here*.


Nope.  Didn’t get it.  Like I said, I received the initial e-mail on 5/29 about priority to book theme park reservations but not a single e-mail from Disney since.

I was able to make my park reservations and everything looks in order on MDE but for some reason I have stopped receiving e-mails.  Guess I will need to keep stalking this thread to make sure I don’t miss anything really important.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe spacing people around the resort more than they typically would in general to lessen hallway crowds and elevator backups where applicable?
> 
> My guess is it’s something they do while they have lower occupancy and can do it without much trouble .




If capacity is low then no reason not to but on the DVC side they can't reduce capacity overall.  if DVC members want to reserve 100% of the rooms they have to allow it.  If you are not at 100% then sure spread people out.


----------



## Sunnywho

kylenne said:


> I saw on someone’s vlog who was there yesterday (I think it was Prince Charming Dev?) that they’re doing social distancing with the actual guest rooms too. So they won’t put two different parties next to each other.


I suppose if doors are close like they are in some values, you would have people potentially within six feet of each other when coming or going. I also read that some hotels unrelated to Disney are letting a room sit overnight and not booking guests into a room that was just vacated in case the virus lingers in the air. It's easy to do that if the hotel is empty enough.


----------



## mattpeto

Sitting here worried that DW closing is also now imminent seems really selfish and shallow of me that I feel like that, but I can’t help it either.

It just feels like we are turning the corner, when the 4 gates are opened.  We will get there...


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Disney will say we did something that stopped  us from getting the email.


They basically have told me this when I told them before I wasn’t getting the emails.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> If capacity is low then no reason not to but on the DVC side they can't reduce capacity overall.  if DVC members want to reserve 100% of the rooms they have to allow it.  If you are not at 100% then sure spread people out.



I know they can’t, that’s why I said while occupancy is low. Probably pretty easy to keep up right now. Great time to request the perfect room too lol.


----------



## FatBambi

mattpeto said:


> Sitting here worried that DW closing is also now imminent seems really selfish and shallow of me that I feel like that, but I can’t help it either.
> 
> It just feels like we are turning the corner, when the 4 gates are opened.  We will get there...


It doesn't sound like DL was nearly as far along in their reopening process as WDW is, and the local government in Florida is really supportive of Disney opening and/or making their own decisions. There are a lot of things moving and in place to suddenly dead halt and backtrack with guests and CMs both. I'm remaining hopeful and trying to ignore the anxiety in the pit of my stomach.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> It will return. They make too much money on it, and invested too much money in it (see GDT CL) to kill it. Imho it will not return in its old form until COVID is at bay. It could definitely return in a pseudo format if they have enough demand, where conference rooms are used or something if the lounge isn’t big enough, lounges that can utilize outdoor air get set up for that (although FL weather won’t be too friendly to that unless they have awnings to block rain), individual plates or CMs serving and manning things like alcohol and espresso machine- you know, COVID aware methods.
> 
> But- they still need the demand to make it work. Maybe they open a couple CL and see how it goes?


I booked a CL for Jan 2021


----------



## Mit88

Did DLR start calling CMs back? I dont think they did, but could be wrong. They havent opened DTD. There’s just a lot more of a reason to make it easier to PPD Disneyland’s opening than WDW. The resorts are open. People have gotten reservations for parks, and people probably booked flights soon after. Disney Springs is open. I think there would have to be a huge tipping point for WDW to halt the reopening at this point. They’re way further along in the process than DLR, even if they were only going to open 6 days later


----------



## abnihon

Can someone point me in the direction of where Disney announced that new ticket sales and resort bookings for 2020 will be available later in the summer?
I swear I read that but now can’t find it..


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> It says they have no choice because of the state’s timeline. Leads me to believe they aren’t happy about it/not their choice. But grateful they’re following safety guidelines.


Yeah I hope that’s all & they didn’t cave to pressure.


----------



## rteetz

WDW ambassadors extended another year amid pandemic

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...mbassadors-term-extended-for-another-year.htm


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> Did DLR start calling CMs back? I dont think they did, but could be wrong. They havent opened DTD. There’s just a lot more of a reason to make it easier to PPD Disneyland’s opening than WDW. The resorts are open. People have gotten reservations for parks, and people probably booked flights soon after. Disney Springs is open. I think there would have to be a huge tipping point for WDW to halt the reopening at this point. They’re way further along in the process than DLR, even if they were only going to open 6 days later


Not sure about the CM's. But I do know they got approved to open DTD on July 9, and the hotels on July 23rd. The parks were the last piece of the puzzle to get approved....


----------



## Mit88

abnihon said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of where Disney announced that new ticket sales and resort bookings for 2020 will be available later in the summer?
> I swear I read that but now can’t find it..




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/park-reservations/


----------



## Skippyboo

I got the review and confirm email for my Aug 2 Pop Trip. 


“You’re still planning on coming to Walt Disney World Resort

Many Disney Resort hotel benefits and amenities may be temporarily unavailable. Select Disney Deluxe Villa Resorts and Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground will be open. If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment or travel dates if needed. You will be contacted shortly to confirm availability”

Are still going to contact me even though Pop will be open during my trip? It’s not totally clear.


----------



## Mit88

midnight star said:


> Not sure about the CM's. But I do know they got approved to open DTD on July 9, and the hotels on July 23rd. The parks were the last piece of the puzzle to get approved....



Yes, they got approved, but because serious wheels weren’t yet in motion, its a lot easier to stop in their tracks than the situation we’re in with WDW where they are way further along in every aspect


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> The statement Disney just released is saying this is NOT their decision. This is the State of California not giving their guidance on theme parks yet.
> 
> Since World has been given its approval and guidance I think their plans will continue as scheduled.


So they hadn’t gotten approval or guidance before they announced the opening? That’s odd.


----------



## snvanvl

I also got emails to confirm my 3 rooms at pop century for 8/19-8/27
I never received any emails about booking park reservations so was happy to see this


----------



## Tjddis

End of August trip at AKL.  Non DVC. Got email.   Still planning to cancel.  

Will be interesting to see how DL news affects WDW reopen.  I can see people pressuring them to delay.  My fingers crossed for those hoping to go.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Did DLR start calling CMs back? I dont think they did, but could be wrong. They havent opened DTD. There’s just a lot more of a reason to make it easier to PPD Disneyland’s opening than WDW. The resorts are open. People have gotten reservations for parks, and people probably booked flights soon after. Disney Springs is open. I think there would have to be a huge tipping point for WDW to halt the reopening at this point. They’re way further along in the process than DLR, even if they were only going to open 6 days later


They had recalled about 775 food & beverage workers a few days ago. Not sure if those were all DTD or included parks as well.
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/...om-furlough-for-july-17-reopening-union-says/


----------



## midnight star

LSUmiss said:


> So they hadn’t gotten approval or guidance before they announced the opening? That’s odd.


The opening date was a proposal, not official. So they had to submit it to get approved. I think Universal in Hollywood, and other theme parks were trying to open July 1. That was their proposal dates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Did DLR start calling CMs back? I dont think they did, but could be wrong. They havent opened DTD. There’s just a lot more of a reason to make it easier to PPD Disneyland’s opening than WDW. The resorts are open. People have gotten reservations for parks, and people probably booked flights soon after. Disney Springs is open. I think there would have to be a huge tipping point for WDW to halt the reopening at this point. They’re way further along in the process than DLR, even if they were only going to open 6 days later


Press release says “given the time required to bring back thousands of cast members...” so I don’t believe so yet, for the parks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So they hadn’t gotten approval or guidance before they announced the opening? That’s odd.


It was a "proposed" opening just like WDW did before getting the approval from the city council/governor.   The CA government has just been a lot slower to approve than FL was.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Sitting here worried that DW closing is also now imminent seems really selfish and shallow of me that I feel like that, but I can’t help it either.
> 
> It just feels like we are turning the corner, when the 4 gates are opened.  We will get there...


Disney made it very clear they lay this at the feet of the State of CA going so far as to point out their approval for safely opening WDW. I think this in no way affects WDW, imho it wasn’t Disney’s first choice. It was just too darn expensive to bring everyone back for them to sit there for an unknown amount of time waiting for State approval in case they didn’t meet CA’s guidelines.

They obviously thought the Union situation would figure itself out. But now that’s it’s gotten so much press they decided to point out they do have a chunk of the unions in agreement.


----------



## Devil13

rteetz said:


> WDW ambassadors extended another year amid pandemic
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...mbassadors-term-extended-for-another-year.htm



Yet my AP only gets 4 months


----------



## FatBambi

andyman8 said:


> They had recalled about 775 food & beverage workers a few days ago. Not sure if those were all DTD or included parks as well.
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/...om-furlough-for-july-17-reopening-union-says/


Me trying not to panic:


----------



## Mit88

Devil13 said:


> Yet my AP only gets 4 months



You get a whole 5 months if you dont want a refund lol


----------



## marx

RWinNOLA said:


> Nope.  Didn’t get it.  Like I said, I received the initial e-mail on 5/29 about priority to book theme park reservations but not a single e-mail from Disney since.
> 
> I was able to make my park reservations and everything looks in order on MDE but for some reason I have stopped receiving e-mails.  Guess I will need to keep stalking this thread to make sure I don’t miss anything really important.


Yep, no emails about the park reservation start date nor one to confirm two upcoming trips.  I did get meal cancellation emails.

I see people saying they received emails for many resorts, but don't think I saw anyone mention FW.  That is where I'm staying in August.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I'm starting to feel like this is going to be too much of a compromise for all the money I'm going to be spending.  I don't mind spending the money if I get the premium experience, but this doesn't seem to be worth it for me.  We go to Disney to escape and relax, not to deal with a bunch of restrictions and compromises on top of worrying about whether or not I'm putting myself at risk to get sick.  Might have to do the annual pass refund and wait for this mess to go away so I can go back to the Disney we love, not the most magical Contagion experience on earth.


----------



## Devil13

Mit88 said:


> You get a whole 5 months if you dont want a refund lol


Yep sorry, I forgot about that. If I only had a one day pass I would be good until September 2021.


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> I'm starting to feel like this is going to be too much of a compromise for all the money I'm going to be spending.  I don't mind spending the money if I get the premium experience, but this doesn't seem to be worth it for me.  We go to Disney to escape and relax, not to deal with a bunch of restrictions and compromises on top of worrying about whether or not I'm putting myself at risk to get sick.  Might have to do the annual pass refund and wait for this mess to go away so I can go back to the Disney we love, not the most magical Contagion experience on earth.



Not to be rude, just curious,  but how are you just starting to feel that way? There hasn’t been any indication since early April that the experience at Disney wasn't going to be altered in a big way. 

I definitely feel like anyone that has any reservation whatsoever about the protocols that will be in place should PPD their trip. I dont like reaching into people’s pockets or make their plans for them, but I fear the people that dont think these protocols are serious and go down to WDW thinking that its a normal vacation and then taking it out on CMs more than I do people that may potentially have the virus


----------



## Mit88

Devil13 said:


> Yep sorry, I forgot about that. If I only had a one day pass I would be good until September 2021.



I’m just irritated that they’re not giving concrete information on the AP refund. At this point I feel like the cutoff date is going to be a secret and it’ll end before we even know the window began.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Has anybody actually gotten their refund yet?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Devil13 said:


> Yet my AP only gets 4 months


As pissed as I am about the AP situation (and that is *VERY*) they absolutely are owed this extension. I feel there is no comparison between their career and my AP anger...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Devil13 said:


> Yep sorry, I forgot about that. If I only had a one day pass I would be good until September 2021.



My kids date based tickets have turned out to be more flexible than my AP. 

Regular tickets: Trip was cancelled? Okay, come by mid December. Actually, we have extended that until September 2021! Oh and if you don’t use it, no worries apply it’s value to a future ticket.

The AP: Here’s an extension for not much longer than we were closed that may or may not be very helpful to you. If you want an undetermined amount of money back tell us  in early July that you definitely for sure can’t make it before March 2021 (my new expiry).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I’m just irritated that they’re not giving concrete information on the AP refund. At this point I feel like the cutoff date is going to be a secret and it’ll end before we even know the window began.



I would really appreciate if they could somehow say if you don’t use it before it expires, you can then apply for the refund. Big ask for their systems though 

We probably won’t be able to make it back, but a lot could change before we expire next spring.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Mit88 said:


> Not to be rude, just curious,  but how are you just starting to feel that way? There hasn’t been any indication since early April that the experience at Disney wasn't going to be altered in a big way.
> 
> I definitely feel like anyone that has any reservation whatsoever about the protocols that will be in place should PPD their trip. I dont like reaching into people’s pockets or make their plans for them, but I fear the people that dont think these protocols are serious and go down to WDW thinking that its a normal vacation and then taking it out on CMs more than I do people that may potentially have the virus



As we find out more details, my opinion is starting to change.  Disney has done a poor job of communicating the changes, and the more that becomes fact, the less I'm willing to fork out that kind of cash.


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> I fear the people that dont think these protocols are serious and go down to WDW thinking that its a normal vacation and then taking it out on CMs more than I do people that may potentially have the virus



Thinking about how some “guests” treat CMs even in regular times...yeah. It’ll be ugly and I hope management actually has their back for once. 

Anyone who is going down there, please be sure to treat them with some extra kindness.


----------



## Disney Bobby

kylenne said:


> Thinking about how some “guests” treat CMs even in regular times...yeah. It’ll be ugly and I hope management actually has their back for once.
> 
> Anyone who is going down there, please be sure to treat them with some extra kindness.



Everybody needs to work in customer service for a while in their life.  It would change their perspective.


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> Thinking about how some “guests” treat CMs even in regular times...yeah. It’ll be ugly and I hope management actually has their back for once.
> 
> Anyone who is going down there, please be sure to treat them with some extra kindness.



While we’re at it, can we just make this a permanent change? Always treat them with extra kindness. Not just for the reopening. If we love them, they’ll love us back. The less love the CMs get, the less magic you’ll receive


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would really appreciate if they could somehow say if you don’t use it before it expires, you can then apply for the refund. Big ask for their systems though
> 
> We probably won’t be able to make it back, but a lot could change before we expire next spring.



We paid for 12 months. I want 12 months. I dont want 5 months and be forced to cancel the trip that I have planned in August just to get the refund for the 4 months they were going to be closed. I had a trip planned during the closure. I dont currently, and I would not book a trip during the 4 month extension window they’re giving me. I don’t go to Florida between the months of November-March. So its pointless for me. 

Now if they allowed us to choose an extra 4 months at our choosing over the course of the next calendar year, then I’d be all for that


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> While we’re at it, can we just make this a permanent change? Always treat them with extra kindness. Not just for the reopening. If we love them, they’ll love us back. The less love the CMs get, the less magic you’ll receive



Amen! I’m one of those folks that really believes in Cast Compliments. So many are quick to complain and cast blame when things go wrong, but it’s sadly a lot less common to give praise when things go right.

CMs make the parks what they are. When I think back on really great times I’ve had there, a CM was at the center of so many of them. I don’t understand how some have so little empathy for them.


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> As we find out more details, my opinion is starting to change.  Disney has done a poor job of communicating the changes, and the more that becomes fact, the less I'm willing to fork out that kind of cash.



Most of the changes were announced at the task force meeting a month ago, and hinted at even before that. I think it would be overly optimistic to assume that things would be anywhere near normal when they reopen. Hoping for restrictions to be lifted in a timely matter after the reopening is one thing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> We paid for 12 months. I want 12 months. I dont want 5 months and be forced to cancel the trip that I have planned in August just to get the refund for the 4 months they were going to be closed. I had a trip planned during the closure. I dont currently, and I would not book a trip during the 4 month extension window they’re giving me. I don’t go to Florida between the months of November-March. So its pointless for me.
> 
> Now if they allowed us to choose an extra 4 months at our choosing over the course of the next calendar year, then I’d be all for that



100% with you. We bought an AP to cover October 2019 and March/April 2020, not October 2019 and some undetermined point in time where we feel safe, things are normal-ish, and before our APs expire. I would cry happy tears at this point if they let me apply my remaining time when it works for us. I’d plan a bonus trip, take my money!! Like most of us, all I really want is the trip I planned. I can wait for it if they’d let me.

IIRC you expire in the fall like I do, can’t you take the partial refund for the closure and still take your August trip? They don’t make you cancel immediately for that do they?


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> Amen! I’m one of those folks that really believes in Cast Compliments. So many are quick to complain and cast blame when things go wrong, but it’s sadly a lot less common to give praise when things go right.
> 
> CMs make the parks what they are. When I think back on really great times I’ve had there, a CM was at the center of so many of them. I don’t understand how some have so little empathy for them.



Its really not difficult to have a mature conversation with a CM, even while you’re stressed out. They’re far more likely to help out guests that treat them like humans than the ones that are degrading to them. 

A simple Thank You, or Good Morning/afternoon/night, or even a simple wave can brighten the day of a CM.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Amen! I’m one of those folks that really believes in Cast Compliments. So many are quick to complain and cast blame when things go wrong, but it’s sadly a lot less common to give praise when things go right.
> 
> CMs make the parks what they are. When I think back on really great times I’ve had there, a CM was at the center of so many of them. I don’t understand how some have so little empathy for them.



We usually try to bring down "thank you cards" (usually with some message about continuing the magic Walt started) to hand out to CMs - they always seem to really appreciate them (and then use #castcompliment on Twitter for them)


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> Its really not difficult to have a mature conversation with a CM, even while you’re stressed out. They’re far more likely to help out guests that treat them like humans than the ones that are degrading to them.
> 
> A simple Thank You, or Good Morning/afternoon/night, or even a simple wave can brighten the day of a CM.



Definitely agree as someone with a CS background.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> 100% with you. We bought an AP to cover October 2019 and March/April 2020, not October 2019 and some undetermined point in time where we feel safe, things are normal-ish, and before our APs expire. I would cry happy tears at this point if they let me apply my remaining time when it works for us. I’d plan a bonus trip, take my money!! Like most of us, all I really want is the trip I planned. I can wait for it if they’d let me.
> 
> IIRC you expire in the fall like I do, can’t you take the partial refund for the closure and still take your August trip? They don’t make you cancel immediately for that do they?



Mine originally expired October 25th, now its February 19th. I have a trip planned at the end of August, which was originally my June 4th-15th trip, and a trip that was supposed to coincide with my expiration, October 18th - 24th. 

One of the mods said to me the other day that I would have to let them know I wanted the refund soon, and I would be cancelling the remainder of my AP and getting a refund for March - October 25th. And if I cant get another AP because tickets arent yet on sale, then I’m kind of trapped into an extension. I know tickets will very likely go back on sale “soon”, but I’m not exactly going to be banking on anything outside of a 100% guarantee at this point, and there are still obstacles I could see get in the way of new tickets not going back on sale.


----------



## andyman8

Lots of discussion on social media about the Disneyland reopening delay and Disney World. A few articles popped up today that I hadn't seen from some mainstream outlets. Very interesting.
https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news..._source=twCNN&utm_content=2020-06-25T01:15:06https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...d-19-cases-spike-n1232022?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


----------



## Disney Bobby

Mit88 said:


> Most of the changes were announced at the task force meeting a month ago, and hinted at even before that. I think it would be overly optimistic to assume that things would be anywhere near normal when they reopen. Hoping for restrictions to be lifted in a timely matter after the reopening is one thing.



I never assumed anything.  I knew it would be different.  But the devil is always in the details, and some of the details that are just now coming out and still changing about what may or may not be open on top of the rules and restrictions make me feel it might not be worth it.  I'm sure everyone has a different threshold.


----------



## FatBambi

andyman8 said:


> Lots of discussion on social media about the Disneyland reopening delay and Disney World. A few articles popped up today that I hadn't seen from some mainstream outlets. Very interesting.
> https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news..._source=twCNN&utm_content=2020-06-25T01:15:06https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...d-19-cases-spike-n1232022?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


Are you changing your expectation that they'll open?


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> I never assumed anything.  I knew it would be different.  But the devil is always in the details, and some of the details that are just now coming out and still changing about what may or may not be open on top of the rules and restrictions make me feel it might not be worth it.  I'm sure everyone has a different threshold.



I didn’t mean to make my comments sound like they were attacking you, after reading them back, they seem a little mean-hearted...”You should have known...” and I’m sorry. Its better to come to the conclusion that the current situation isnt best for you or worth it to spend the type of money a Disney vacation costs than getting down there and finding out and being devastated seeing what its like in person and not being fully prepared. Thats why I said that if people have any reservation about the circumstances of going even slightly, then its very likely not the right time for those people to go.


----------



## andyman8

FatBambi said:


> Are you changing your expectation that they'll open?


With the DL news (specifically the media attention it's receiving), my personal opinion is that it's certainly within the realm of possibilities now, but I don't know. I still don't think it's likely to be delayed, but I also said it wasn't like they'd close in the first place. If they can stick it out for the next week or so and see where cases go, I think they'd be okay with 7/11, but if public pressure builds, they might not be able to get to that point. Announcing DL's reopening seems like a huge mistake now (though many of us were surprised when they announced it to begin with).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Mine originally expired October 25th, now its February 19th. I have a trip planned at the end of August, which was originally my June 4th-15th trip, and a trip that was supposed to coincide with my expiration, October 18th - 24th.
> 
> One of the mods said to me the other day that I would have to let them know I wanted the refund soon, and I would be cancelling the remainder of my AP and getting a refund for March - October 25th. And if I cant get another AP because tickets arent yet on sale, then I’m kind of trapped into an extension. I know tickets will very likely go back on sale “soon”, but I’m not exactly going to be banking on anything outside of a 100% guarantee at this point, and there are still obstacles I could see get in the way of new tickets not going back on sale.



If I’m understanding our options right we have:

1) Do nothing, extended 4 months then extra month come October.

2) Request partial refund, AP is expired on original date and passholder gets pro rated refund for those 4 months.

3) Request cancelation, AP cannot be used again and Disney will refund pro rated portion of time remaining. This one is still hazy I think, they haven’t flat out spelled it out I don’t think.

For 2 and 3 it sounds like we have to decide ASAP, but provided 2 still exists I think that would cover you? I hope you can make something work and salvage your pass!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> If I’m understanding our options right we have:
> 
> 1) Do nothing, extended 4 months then extra month come October.
> 
> 2) Request partial refund, AP is expired on original date and passholder gets pro rated refund for those 4 months.
> 
> 3) Request cancelation, AP cannot be used again and Disney will refund pro rated portion of time remaining. This one is still hazy I think, they haven’t flat out spelled it out I don’t think.
> 
> For 2 and 3 it sounds like we have to decide ASAP, but provided 2 still exists I think that would cover you? I hope you can make something work and salvage your pass!



2 would absolutely cover me. The only consideration I would have for going after my original expiration would have been if Destination D still took place, but thats almost guaranteed to be cancelled. They’d just get the refund money right back from me re-upping my AP while I’m down there in October anyway


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> If I’m understanding our options right we have:
> 
> 1) Do nothing, extended 4 months then extra month come October.
> 
> 2) Request partial refund, AP is expired on original date and passholder gets pro rated refund for those 4 months.
> 
> 3) Request cancelation, AP cannot be used again and Disney will refund pro rated portion of time remaining. This one is still hazy I think, they haven’t flat out spelled it out I don’t think.
> 
> For 2 and 3 it sounds like we have to decide ASAP, but provided 2 still exists I think that would cover you? I hope you can make something work and salvage your pass!


Is 3 possible?  I purchased an annual pass in February, the worst possible timing.  There is no way I’m going to Disney World before maybe late 2021 at the earliest so I’d love to recoup as much from the AP as possible since I’m not going to be able to use it.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Mit88 said:


> I didn’t mean to make my comments sound like they were attacking you, after reading them back, they seem a little mean-hearted...”You should have known...” and I’m sorry. Its better to come to the conclusion that the current situation isnt best for you or worth it to spend the type of money a Disney vacation costs than getting down there and finding out and being devastated seeing what its like in person and not being fully prepared. Thats why I said that if people have any reservation about the circumstances of going even slightly, then its very likely not the right time for those people to go.



No worries. I understand your point and it's valid.  A lot of has come out over the last month, but as more and more gets finalized, I think the totality of it is starting to take it's toll. 

And I agree. If you are already having reservations, you will likely be disappointed.


----------



## Mit88

In a World of uncertainties, the one thing remaining certain was that the media was eventually going to take issue with Disney re-opening. Whether they opened on July 11th, 2020, or July 11th, 2025, it was always going to be questioned whether or not it was “too soon” for Disney to reopen.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> In a World of uncertainties, the one thing remaining certain was that the media was eventually going to take issue with Disney re-opening. Whether they opened on July 11th, 2020, or July 11th, 2025, it was always going to be questioned whether or not it was “too soon” for Disney to reopen.


Yes, but they have the added difficulty of now addressing the question of "why is it okay for one to reopen while the other is delaying its reopening?," especially given the attention FL has received over the last few days. Had they not misfired with DL, this problem would not have existed. I certainly hope they can figure out an answer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Is 3 possible?  I purchased an annual pass in February, the worst possible timing.  There is no way I’m going to Disney World before maybe late 2021 at the earliest so I’d love to recoup as much from the AP as possible since I’m not going to be able to use it.



It sounds to be from what I think was their most recent batch of emails, although exact details are hazy, and we may be interpreting it wrong 

I know I was told on the phone they were allowing people to submit a request to be considered for cancellation and refund the day or so before the emails went out. Im worried about deadlines for making decisions though,  that they’re just going to surprise us with an“oh sorry, it’s too late for that now”. So I guess we sit until July and wait and see.


----------



## shoreward

Dr. Sanjay Gupta (who has been a reasonable voice, when discussing the virus), just said on CNN that with the way FL’s numbers are right now, as shown on a graph, that if he “had to go out on a limb,” he would guess that WDW’s opening would be delayed.  He said part of the problem is all of the “shared areas” and the fact that people may be there with the virus, but have no symptoms.   He added, though, that all of the outdoor areas are a plus.  

For so many reasons, let’s hope that FL (and other states) get this under control, with active cases trending in the other direction.

If Disney decides to delay the opening, after all of the recent re-opening hype and pandemonium with the Park Passes, it will be a mess.

Will there be enough pushback from concerned CMs at WDW to delay the re-opening?


----------



## Aeralie

FWIW Jeff Vahle sent out notice to CMs the WDW phases opening continues.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I was told on a chat from a CM tonight that there was no final date yet to request an annual pass refund for the missed days.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Yes, but they have the added difficulty of now addressing the question of "why is it okay for one to reopen while the other is delaying its reopening?," especially given the attention FL has received over the last few days. Had they not misfired with DL, this problem would not have existed. I certainly hope they can figure out an answer.



Florida needs WDW open more than California needs DLR open. 

WDW is already well under way of their reopening

DLR hasn’t even really started other than set dates. 

Dates are much easier to push back when the wheels arent fully in motion.

I’m not saying WDW will definitely move along without a hitch, but I’d be surprised if they PPD their reopening. I wasn’t even slightly surprised DLR’s reopening got pushed. 

If this is up to the governors and Disney, theres nothing to suggest that Newsom has anywhere near of a vested interest in DLR than DeSantis does in WDW


----------



## Disney Bobby

That's why I asked if anyone has actually gotten their refund for the annual pass days.  If not, they may be waiting to see if they actually make their open date in order to prevent having to issue another set of missed days refunds.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Aeralie said:


> FWIW Jeff Vahle sent out notice to CMs the WDW phases opening continues.


Was this in an email and do you have a copy of the notice??


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Florida needs WDW open more than California needs DLR open.
> 
> WDW is already well under way of their reopening
> 
> DLR hasn’t even really started other than set dates.
> 
> Dates are much easier to push back when the wheels arent fully in motion.
> 
> I’m not saying WDW will definitely move along without a hitch, but I’d be surprised if they PPD their reopening. I wasn’t even slightly surprised DLR’s reopening got pushed.
> 
> If this is up to the governors and Disney, theres nothing to suggest that Newsom has anywhere near of a vested interest in DLR than DeSantis does in WDW


All very valid points. If this opening were to be delayed, it would be solely Disney's decision. I was not surprised by DL's delay, but I was surprised by how many (non-Disney) people were tying that to WDW and asking the question I mentioned above. The hope is that this fades with the next news cycle, but that's also dependent on if the situation down here gets under control (and based on my anecdotal experiences today, I'm not encouraged). Again, I really want WDW to open 7/11 and I think it will, but anything can be undone if need be.


----------



## JacknSally

Aeralie said:


> FWIW Jeff Vahle sent out notice to CMs the WDW phases opening continues.



*Do you know when this was sent out?*


----------



## gwynne

Just saw this...


----------



## Devil13

DGsAtBLT said:


> My kids date based tickets have turned out to be more flexible than my AP.
> 
> Regular tickets: Trip was cancelled? Okay, come by mid December. Actually, we have extended that until September 2021! Oh and if you don’t use it, no worries apply it’s value to a future ticket.
> 
> The AP: Here’s an extension for not much longer than we were closed that may or may not be very helpful to you. If you want an undetermined amount of money back tell us  in early July that you definitely for sure can’t make it before March 2021 (my new expiry).



100% agree. Of all the changes, the treatment of out of state APs is the worst to me. Since I did make park reservations for August, just in case, does that impact my refund amount even if I cancel?

Take away my Club Level, my Destino Tower, my extra magic hours, my fireworks, my park hopping (!!!!!!), my parades, and even my ability to actually show up at the gates without a reservation. Fine, but at least give me something at the level of someone who bought a one day ticket. 

Not saying that they won’t further the extension, but at this point I doubt it.


----------



## Mit88

WDW announced the reservation system last Friday to start on Monday. Florida was the newest HotSpot the middle of last week. I’m sure Disney wasn’t ignorant to the news of Florida’s COVID situation when they revealed their reservation information. They did seemingly push it back a day as tweets from Scott Gustin suggested that they were going to announce the system on Thursday, and then DeSantis announced the state-wide mask mandate on Thursday and Disney revealed a smaller bit of news on Thursday. 

If Disney felt like their opening was in any sort of jeopardy, even knowing the virus situation in Florida, they wouldnt have announced the reservation system, and then have it up and running on monday. 

Taking that all back now would cause them a ton of issues


----------



## Disney Bobby

So, it appears Boardwalk Inn isn't opening until Oct 1.  So what happens to be August reservation there?


----------



## HorizonOne

Disney Bobby said:


> So, it appears Boardwalk Inn isn't opening until Oct 1.  So what happens to be August reservation there?



You will be moved to one of the other open resorts.


----------



## kverdon

It would be odd for Disney to delay their opening unless Universal et all pauses their operation as well.


----------



## JacknSally

Disney Bobby said:


> So, it appears Boardwalk Inn isn't opening until Oct 1.  So what happens to be August reservation there?



*You need to call and modify your reservation. Language on Disney's site suggests that if you don't, they will auto-cancel your reservation 7 days out from your check-in date. You may get an email to confirm that you still intend to go on your trip. When you call, they will try to move you into comparable accommodations, likely at no additional cost to you.*


----------



## Disney Bobby

HorizonOne said:


> You will be moved to one of the other open resorts.



Thanks.  Do you know when that is going to happen?


----------



## Azziefan

marx said:


> Yep, no emails about the park reservation start date nor one to confirm two upcoming trips.  I did get meal cancellation emails.
> 
> I see people saying they received emails for many resorts, but don't think I saw anyone mention FW.  That is where I'm staying in August.




Should we call tomorrow if we didn’t get an email about confirming or cancelling?


----------



## Mit88

kverdon said:


> It would be odd for Disney to delay their opening unless Universal et all pauses their operation as well.



Universal has always been able to cruise undetected in the shadow of Disney. This doesn’t seem any different. They’re probably laughing at Disney getting all the flack while they just get to continue business as usual


----------



## HorizonOne

Disney Bobby said:


> Thanks.  Do you know when that is going to happen?





JacknSally said:


> *You need to call and modify your reservation. Language on Disney's site suggests that if you don't, they will auto-cancel your reservation 7 days out from your check-in date. You may get an email to confirm that you still intend to go on your trip. When you call, they will try to move you into comparable accommodations, likely at no additional cost to you.*




JacknSally has the detail.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Yes, but they have the added difficulty of now addressing the question of "why is it okay for one to reopen while the other is delaying its reopening?," especially given the attention FL has received over the last few days. Had they not misfired with DL, this problem would not have existed. I certainly hope they can figure out an answer.


The press release felt carefully worded to say it was because of California guidelines coming later than expected, and then needing time to meet those guidelines. Had they said ‘Due to the rise in cases...’ or cited safety concerns or public pressure for the delay that would be very different.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> All very valid points. If this opening were to be delayed, it would be solely Disney's decision. I was not surprised by DL's delay, but I was surprised by how many (non-Disney) people were tying that to WDW and asking the question I mentioned above. The hope is that this fades with the next news cycle, but that's also dependent on if the situation down here gets under control (and based on my anecdotal experiences today, I'm not encouraged). Again, I really want WDW to open 7/11 and I think it will, but anything can be undone if need be.


I would think if it gets delayed, then other theme parks will be pressured to close too. If that all happened, all those ppl who filled out the petition might want to start planning what other state they might like to live in b/c surely that would collapse FL’s economy.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Universal has always been able to cruise undetected in the shadow of Disney. This doesn’t seem any different. They’re probably laughing at Disney getting all the flack while they just get to continue business as usual



There’s certainly an upside to living in the shadow and often being the afterthought.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Universal has always been able to cruise undetected in the shadow of Disney. This doesn’t seem any different. They’re probably laughing at Disney getting all the flack while they just get to continue business as usual


  Universal definitely won this battle, by chance if nothing else. Had Disney opened with Universal, when the numbers looked much, much better, Disney wouldn’t be looking at opening at a time when the numbers are worse than when they closed. 

As far as DLR, I have no doubt they’re using the state issuing guidelines as their reason because what else could they say? To admit they were caving to employee demands or even that the stats are just too bad to open sounds much worse. Better to blame it on the state it would seem to me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kverdon said:


> It would be odd for Disney to delay their opening unless Universal et all pauses their operation as well.



Just like there’s no way Disney would let Universal have the whole month of June while they sat closed?


----------



## Disney Bobby

Now they will have to fight the virus battle and the PR battle.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> WDW announced the reservation system last Friday to start on Monday. Florida was the newest HotSpot the middle of last week. I’m sure Disney wasn’t ignorant to the news of Florida’s COVID situation when they revealed their reservation information. They did seemingly push it back a day as tweets from Scott Gustin suggested that they were going to announce the system on Thursday, and *then DeSantis announced the state-wide mask mandate on Thursday* and Disney revealed a smaller bit of news on Thursday.
> 
> If Disney felt like their opening was in any sort of jeopardy, even knowing the virus situation in Florida, they wouldnt have announced the reservation system, and then have it up and running on monday.
> 
> Taking that all back now would cause them a ton of issues


FYI that is not true. There is no state wide mask mandate in FL


----------



## Aeralie

Janet McDonald said:


> Was this in an email and do you have a copy of the notice??



It emphasizes California’s lack of reopening guidelines and otherwise just reaffirms known WDW dates and known WDW safety measures.


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> WDW announced the reservation system last Friday to start on Monday. Florida was the newest HotSpot the middle of last week. I’m sure Disney wasn’t ignorant to the news of Florida’s COVID situation when they revealed their reservation information. They did seemingly push it back a day as tweets from Scott Gustin suggested that they were going to announce the system on Thursday, and then DeSantis announced the state-wide mask mandate on Thursday and Disney revealed a smaller bit of news on Thursday.
> 
> If Disney felt like their opening was in any sort of jeopardy, even knowing the virus situation in Florida, they wouldnt have announced the reservation system, and then have it up and running on monday.
> 
> Taking that all back now would cause them a ton of issues


Having guests contract a deadly virus and then spreading it to other places will cause them more issues. We're 2.5 weeks away and Florida keeps breaking their own daily records. If you thought the poor boy who was killed by an alligator was bad for Disney, pictures of people on ventilators because Disney opened during the height of the outbreak would be catastrophic for the brand.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> There’s certainly an upside to living in the shadow and often being the afterthought.



Would the media/causal guests have even noticed if Universal didn’t even close for the pandemic in the first place?



cakebaker said:


> Universal definitely won this battle, by chance if nothing else. Had Disney opened with Universal, when the numbers looked much, much better, Disney wouldn’t be looking at opening at a time when the numbers are worse than when they closed.
> 
> As far as DLR, I have no doubt they’re using the state issuing guidelines as their reason because what else could they say? To admit they were caving to employee demands or even that the stats are just too bad to open sounds much worse. Better to blame it on the state it would seem to me.



I said back in May, in my “Disney will open on June 1st” arguments that this is the exact reason they _*wouldn’t *reveal an opening date a month+ in the future, and that it would be no more than 3-4 weeks because in this current climate where everything can change overnight, you’re leaving so much room for error and possibilities of something going wrong. 
I was wrong about June 1st
I was wrong that they wouldn’t announce a date a month in the future

but I will die on the hill where I continued to say that this exact problem we’re seeing right now in Florida, California etc is the exact reason why you don’t make a reopening date so far ahead of the current date. 

There was no way we were going to go all 44 days between announcement and reopening day without a speed bump or two. _


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> The press release felt carefully worded to say it was because of California guidelines coming later than expected, and then needing time to meet those guidelines. Had they said ‘Due to the rise in cases...’ or cited safety concerns or public pressure for the delay that would be very different.


That's typical Disney. Their press releases are always carefully worded to try to distance themselves from any negative attention (just look at the statement they give CBS News this morning re: the reservation system glitches). Again, all I'm saying is that what happened with DL has now brought more attention to their reopening timeline. They now have to deal with the PR in addition to all of the logistical and operational concerns. Do I think they go forward with the reopening plan? Most likely, but this is an added complication. I know that's not a particularly popular viewpoint here, but I don't think anyone can say anything with any degree of certainty right now.


----------



## Mit88

glocker said:


> Having guests contract a deadly virus and then spreading it to other places will cause them more issues. We're 2.5 weeks away and Florida keeps breaking their own daily records. If you thought the poor boy who was killed by an alligator was bad for Disney, pictures of people on ventilators because Disney opened during the height of the outbreak would be catastrophic for the brand.



So then Disney was supposed to wait until there was an available vaccine to open any of their 12 parks? Even with an available vaccine, the virus won’t immediately disappear. Even if there was 1 remaining case left in the world, and that person happened to go to a Disney park just once in the previous 10 years, it still would have been Disney’s fault.

Look at how Disney is conducting the reopening with an extreme abundance of safety measures in place. So many measures that people are cancelling vacations because Disney is restricting so much. That’s not Disney being a bunch of meanies. That’s Disney taking the safest measures possible.

When they open, it’ll probably be much safer to go to a Disney park than it is to go to a grocery store


----------



## Disney Bobby

glocker said:


> Having guests contract a deadly virus and then spreading it to other places will cause them more issues. We're 2.5 weeks away and Florida keeps breaking their own daily records. If you thought the poor boy who was killed by an alligator was bad for Disney, pictures of people on ventilators because Disney opened during the height of the outbreak would be catastrophic for the brand.



Yeah, considering all the death and suffering around the entire world right now, I think I'm going to tap out on my final 2 trips of the year and count my blessing.   We can wait for things to improve.  We are lucky to have our livelihoods and our health.  Just not worth the risks and the stress.


----------



## AmberMV

It would be absolutely devastating for all the CMs if Disney has to delay.  The unemployment system in FL is absolute garbage and many many people barely got paid for the entire shutdown.  They need to work to survive, so they need Disney to open.  And especially with the news of Universal laying off many employees I'd bet a lot of theme park employees are putting extra pep in their step to make sure they don't get chopped.  As long as Disney supports CMs when they enforce the rules the CMs should feel safe.  If Disney has a history (which it appears to) of not supporting CMs when guests' lash out then I can totally see how CMs would not feel safe at all.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> It would be absolutely devastating for all the CMs if Disney has to delay.  The unemployment system in FL is absolute garbage and many many people barely got paid for the entire shutdown.  They need to work to survive, so they need Disney to open.  And especially with the news of Universal laying off many employees I'd bet a lot of theme park employees are putting extra pep in their step to make sure they don't get chopped.  As long as Disney supports CMs when they enforce the rules the CMs should feel safe.  If Disney has a history (which it appears to) of not supporting CMs when guests' lash out then I can totally see how CMs would not feel safe at all.



There will be layoffs after Disney opens. It’s inevitable.


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> There will be layoffs after Disney opens. It’s inevitable.


For sure, it will be the same groups as Universal: marketing, group events, private venues and tours, etc


----------



## Azziefan

If you had to guess now (I know this is fluid) would u assume wdw is going ahead with reopening? Yes or no


----------



## Aeralie

JacknSally said:


> *Do you know when this was sent out?*



About two hours after DLR's statement. I'd guess it's just a reassurance to everyone that as of right now WDW's plans continue. I'm sure its fresh in everyone's mind how DLR made its sudden closure announcement only to have a few hours of silence before WDW followed their lead.

All that said, my opinion mirrors @andyman8 's. Even though they're taking pains to point out the California government, DLR's actions are an added layer of complexity in the face of Central Florida trends that are looking pretty discouraging. A delay is not an impossibility.


----------



## AmishGuy91

Azziefan said:


> If you had to guess now (I know this is fluid) would u assume wdw is going ahead with reopening? Yes or no



I’m going to say no.  I believe the rumor that WDW didn’t really want to open until the fall but caved to pressure from the state and Universal.   With the way they are opening, they can’t be making any money which is why I feel they were comfortable delaying the opening as long as possible.  This gives them a chance to go back to their original plan of the fall.


----------



## casaya95

AmishGuy91 said:


> I’m going to say no.  I believe the rumor that WDW didn’t really want to open until the fall but caved to pressure from the state and Universal.   With the way they are opening, they can’t be making any money which is why I feel they were comfortable delaying the opening as long as possible.  This gives them a chance to go back to their original plan of the fall.


The only issue with that WDW has really set the wheels into motion here. It's going to be a complete cluster and logistical nightmare (as if it isn't already) to have even more cancellations. DLR didn't have that problem when they extended the closure.


----------



## Azziefan

AmishGuy91 said:


> I’m going to say no.  I believe the rumor that WDW didn’t really want to open until the fall but caved to pressure from the state and Universal.   With the way they are opening, they can’t be making any money which is why I feel they were comfortable delaying the opening as long as possible.  This gives them a chance to go back to their original plan of the fall.




Did you read what they posted about Disney land though? I mean they sound pissed they can’t open it


----------



## Mit88

Azziefan said:


> If you had to guess now (I know this is fluid) would u assume wdw is going ahead with reopening? Yes or no



Yes. Too many moving parts. That’s just my opinion. I would have said “No” if I were asked in early March if WDW would close. But its kind of different. Everything in every state closed before and after Disney Parks announced theirs. Not every state is shutting back down. If bigger capacity places in Florida start closing down, then I’ll start to think Disney might delay the reopening. But with the resorts back up and running, guests already making parks reservations, its going to be very tough to stop them now


----------



## Azziefan

This sounds like a company that wants to reopen


----------



## AmberMV

Azziefan said:


> If you had to guess now (I know this is fluid) would u assume wdw is going ahead with reopening? Yes or no


I have guessed wrong on almost every single possible scenario presented over the last few months, so I'm going to guess "no" they will not reopen in the hopes that my trend continues and I'm wrong again


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Yes, but they have the added difficulty of now addressing the question of "why is it okay for one to reopen while the other is delaying its reopening?," especially given the attention FL has received over the last few days. Had they not misfired with DL, this problem would not have existed. I certainly hope they can figure out an answer.


I think they addressed that in that they touted their WDW approval in the announcement as an example of how the government approved of their ability to open safely.


----------



## Mit88

Disney shuts down again, you wont be able to convince DVC members to use their points when the parks arent reopen. You’re seeing how dead the resorts are now. People went either for media/blogger reasons, or already had a trip planned and just decided to make the trip. So they’d have to close the resorts back down

DVC is already in a huge bind with points. Continuing to clog the system with unused points is only going to further their problems


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Disney shuts down again, you wont be able to convince DVC members to use their points when the parks arent reopen. You’re seeing how dead the resorts are now. People went either for media/blogger reasons, or already had a trip planned and just decided to make the trip. So they’d have to close the resorts back down
> 
> DVC is already in a huge bind with points. Continuing to clog the system with unused points is only going to further their problems



But what about everyone who claimed there were lots of people who would go for resort only trips (pandemic resort only trips to boot) with no parks open 

(I would totally do it as a local to experience near empty resorts though just to say I did)


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> But what about everyone who claimed there were lots of people who would go for resort only trips (pandemic resort only trips to boot) with no parks open
> 
> (I would totally do it as a local to experience near empty resorts though just to say I did)



I would guess 9/10 DVC members that would truly be fine with a resort only stay, live in Florida, or in adjacent states. And I believe the ones claiming they would also admitted that they lived in Florida. 

I’m sure people would still go, but the amount would dwindle week by week until the parks reopened


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Disney shuts down again, you wont be able to convince DVC members to use their points when the parks arent reopen. You’re seeing how dead the resorts are now. People went either for media/blogger reasons, or already had a trip planned and just decided to make the trip. So they’d have to close the resorts back down
> 
> DVC is already in a huge bind with points. Continuing to clog the system with unused points is only going to further their problems


Yeah legally apparently they can't keep the DVC resorts closed. They've really gotten themselves into quite the pickle by having subsidized their resorts by having the public help pay for the construction costs so they can't close the DVC resorts again.  DVC is a timeshare.  I think IF Disney delays reopening of the parks they should, at minimum, offer free park tickets to DVC owners for their troubles.  I mean, what does a free admission to the theme park cost Disney?  Nothing.  But it would probably make the DVC issue less of an issue in the eyes of the DVC owners.


----------



## shoegal9

bffer said:


> I know Disney hasn't called the cultural reps back yet, but does anyone have any idea how the president's new executive order against visas is going to affect them?



It doesn’t. They come on Q visas (aka the “Disney visa.”) The EO from Monday applies to H1B, L visas, and J-1s.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> Universal definitely won this battle, by chance if nothing else. Had Disney opened with Universal, when the numbers looked much, much better, Disney wouldn’t be looking at opening at a time when the numbers are worse than when they closed.
> 
> As far as DLR, I have no doubt they’re using the state issuing guidelines as their reason because what else could they say? To admit they were caving to employee demands or even that the stats are just too bad to open sounds much worse. Better to blame it on the state it would seem to me.


Ever since someone pointed out WDW would probably open on the hottest day of the year I can’t shake the thought that they’ll time Peak COVID...

CA hasn’t given approvals to any theme parks to open. The other big SoCal theme parks were hoping to reopen on 7/1 so State needed to give guidance or a signal this week. And they just did. Guidance in CA comes when approval dates come, the state has not moved into the deeper part of Phase 3 that allows theme parks to open. It really is on the State here.

I think the Unions are more of an annoyance that Disney might be blessed with a chance to get them to come around. The employees were headed back even though they weren’t happy.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

glocker said:


> Your logic is flawed. I never said Disney shouldn't open. I clearly stated that opening while Florida is in the middle of a major outbreak is a huge issue. I have reservations for mid-July and feel Disney is making the place as safe as possible; the problem is that it isn't safe enough. This is no fault of their own. The employees are the issue. They live and frequent establishments in the community. Thus, community spread will infect some of their employees. Their employees will be working in the resorts and parks. They will spread the virus. If the numbers continue at their current exponential pace, math is not in Disney's favor. I never said Disney "were a bunch of meanies". I also never said they should wait for a vaccine. Unfortunately, those in charge at the state and federal level have made poor decisions for which we all, Disney included, must pay. And I can assure you that Disney is NOT safer than my grocery store. My county in NY is testing at around 1% and Orange is over 15%. If Orange County gets its numbers down to 1%, you might have a case, until then, it's a silly argument.




Let’s stop with the poor decisions by officials. People who aren’t wearing masks and aren’t being safe are their own decisions. When cases were so low in florida, everyone was praising them, and now they are in trouble and everyone is against them. We need to support every state affected. Not by judging, but by helping. Every elected official in the country can tel you something, but some people just won’t listen. People did what they wanted to do and still are. People are still going out not caring about it, even with record cases. Why do people think citizens of a state just listen. Sometimes, they just don’t.  

And Disney would have a zero PR issue if people got infected at Disney. You know why? Cause any person going to Disney now knows the risk and is gladly taking it. It’s their decision. The CMs are working because they want to make the money and work. So if people go to Disney, knowing all the risks, seeing Disney do everything they can do to protect you, no it won’t cause a PR problem. Nobody would be surprised if it happened. Disney would have taken every step to keep everyone safe. Sometimes enough isn’t enough. Can’t help that. I hope everyone who goes stays healthy and enjoys themselves. 

I don’t see them not opening.

We will see in a few weeks


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Yeah legally apparently they can't keep the DVC resorts closed. They've really gotten themselves into quite the pickle by having subsidized their resorts by having the public help pay for the construction costs so they can't close the DVC resorts again.  DVC is a timeshare.  I think IF Disney delays reopening of the parks they should, at minimum, offer free park tickets to DVC owners for their troubles.  I mean, what does a free admission to the theme park cost Disney?  Nothing.  But it would probably make the DVC issue less of an issue in the eyes of the DVC owners.



Yeah, that could go over well, but that would be on a case by case basis. If members wound up losing points because they had trips planned that were cancelled and they were borrowed points, and they couldn’t use them before the extension period ended, then a park ticket probably wouldn't make up for the lost points

Not to mention, I’m guessing us DVC members will still be receiving, or still paying (monthly) our member dues. As far as I know, we’re still paying the normal full year of dues while not being able to use our memberships for 3 months. Now if shut back down, and we’re talking 4, 5, 6 months of non usage, plus having to pay 12 months worth of dues, and potentially having a future points issue...Hurricane season would have nothing on that storm


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Let’s stop with the poor decisions by officials. People who aren’t wearing masks and aren’t being safe are their own decisions. Every elected official in the country can tel you something, but some people just won’t listen. People did what they wanted to do and still are. People are still going out not caring about it, even with record cases. Why do people think citizens of a state just listen. Sometimes, they just don’t.
> 
> *And Disney would have a zero PR issue if people got infected at Disney. You know why? Cause any person going to Disney now knows the risk and is gladly taking it. It’s their decision*. The CMs are working because they want to make the money and work. So if people go to Disney, knowing all the risks, seeing Disney do everything they can do to protect you, no it won’t cause a PR problem. Nobody would be surprised if it happened.



You also had to agree to the terms of agreement when making your parks reservation which has in the clause that they’re not liable for any positive COVID cases and entering the parks is under the guest’s discretion


----------



## heaven2dc

glocker said:


> Your logic is flawed. I never said Disney shouldn't open. I clearly stated that opening while Florida is in the middle of a major outbreak is a huge issue. I have reservations for mid-July and feel Disney is making the place as safe as possible; the problem is that it isn't safe enough. This is no fault of their own. The employees are the issue. They live and frequent establishments in the community. Thus, community spread will infect some of their employees. Their employees will be working in the resorts and parks. They will spread the virus. If the numbers continue at their current exponential pace, math is not in Disney's favor. I never said Disney "were a bunch of meanies". I also never said they should wait for a vaccine. Unfortunately, those in charge at the state and federal level have made poor decisions for which we all, Disney included, must pay. And I can assure you that Disney is NOT safer than my grocery store. My county in NY is testing at around 1% and Orange is over 15%. If Orange County gets its numbers down to 1%, you might have a case, until then, it's a silly argument.



Can I ask if you want or have hope that WDW will open any time this year?  With all due respect, your statement that employees are the issue because they live and frequent establishments, etc. doesn't make sense to me.  Guests also live and frequent establishments in a community.  Guests outnumber the amount of cast members on a given day.  I hope the parks open on time but if not, it is for the best for cast members and guests.


----------



## MrsBooch

I would be fine with a resort only stay if the parks are closed - I'm DVC and I spend one of our two yearly vacations at either Vero Beach DVC or Hilton Head - so i'm cool with no parks if there are no parks open to go to - I was holding my breath to see what would be available at resorts without parks and it's actually kind of a lot more than i thought.

1. pools are open (at least both are in my fave resorts - poly, CCV and OKW
2. kids splash pads are open
3. pool activities, crafts and games are still going on (trivia, bingo, etc)
4. slides are open
5. pool bars are open, resort restaurants, lounges and quick service are open (for the most part)
6. you can still get grocery delivery and we book a one bedroom every time so YAY
7. Golf is open - we are a golfing family so this is HUGE
8. Disney Springs is open

I don't think that's too shabby - it would make for a nice little getaway from the same four walls we've been staring at since March 6. My 5 year old has been around his parents exclusively for too long - he is starting to talk like he's in his late 30's. This morning he was annoyed that I was taking too long to get ready for our walk and yelled upstairs - "what are you doing up there? I'm not getting any younger. Lets rock and roll". 

....yes sir. 

I would welcome a resort only stay.


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

JacknSally said:


> *Welp, you jinxed it.
> 
> C'mon y'all, we've already had a whole string of posts deleted today. Let's not go there again.
> 
> Someone on the resorts board said Jambo House has been pulled from the list of resorts opening July 10. I can't find that list or an updated list on Disney's site, though. Anyone have  a link?*


----------



## JacknSally

Gabrielle Broughton said:


> View attachment 503997





*Thank you! Do you have the link? I want to bookmark this page, lol.*


----------



## Gabrielle Broughton

JacknSally said:


> *Thank you! Do you have the link? I want to bookmark this page, lol.*


I took the screen capture from the MDE app but here's the link from the website. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## JacknSally

casaya95 said:


> It did get pulled! I'll try and get screenshots soon.
> 
> ETA: Never mind. Screenshots posted above.





Gabrielle Broughton said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/




*Thank you both!!!*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Where does this leave Grand CA DVC? The state gave approval for GCH to open...


----------



## heaven2dc

JacknSally said:


> *Thank you both!!!*


I second that thank you....oh wait should it be I third that?    (Quarantine brain!)


----------



## RamblingMad

Disneyland opening delayed.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/24/disneyland-delays-its-reopening-date-beyond-july-17.html


----------



## rteetz

Can never have too much of a good thing I guess. A weeks worth of news saved us from political and mask drama for a while but here we are again...


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Can never have too much of a good thing I guess. A weeks worth of news saved us from political and mask drama for a while but here we are again...



It’s literally an echo chamber for the last 10 pages or so. I gave up.


----------



## JacknSally

*Reposting this info...

Jambo House was slated to reopen July 10 but has been pulled from the list and has not yet been rescheduled for another date.

Link to the list below for anyone else who wants to keep up with it.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/*


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> Where does this leave Grand CA DVC? The state gave approval for GCH to open...


Good question. 
I wonder if it opens up like the WDW DVC resorts and just - is a resort. No park.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Lots of discussion on social media about the Disneyland reopening delay and Disney World. A few articles popped up today that I hadn't seen from some mainstream outlets. Very interesting.
> https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news..._source=twCNN&utm_content=2020-06-25T01:15:06https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...d-19-cases-spike-n1232022?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


"Uptick"!? Understatement!


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> For sure, it will be the same groups as Universal: marketing, group events, private venues and tours, etc


It will be more than that I think.


----------



## anthony2k7

Azziefan said:


> If you had to guess now (I know this is fluid) would u assume wdw is going ahead with reopening? Yes or no


Yes.

(Should they? : NO!)


----------



## anthony2k7

heaven2dc said:


> Can I ask if you want or have hope that WDW will open any time this year?  With all due respect, your statement that employees are the issue because they live and frequent establishments, etc. doesn't make sense to me.  Guests also live and frequent establishments in a community.  Guests outnumber the amount of cast members on a given day.  I hope the parks open on time but if not, it is for the best for cast members and guests.


Their comment about frequenting community establishments is key though.

We know FL social distancing is terrible outside of wdw/universal. CMs and travelers will visit those same establishments and infect each other. 

The rules Disney and universal have implemented are good, but if the rest of FL isnt bothering at all still then it will still appear to spread around wdw.


----------



## anthony2k7

On the subject of wdw reopening, disney need to think hard about not only what FL state and county cases will look like on opening day but also what they may look like 2 or 3 weeks after that when all those extra people from out of state have changed the population density.

Reopening and then closing within a few weeks would look bad. There would be no way to spin it other than they should not have opened.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

No more crappy news this week. I only want to see:
1. a statement from Disney confirming their reopening with a ton of fluff about their safety measures 
2. A release date for online ADRs
3. Trip reports from people there now

No terrible Thursday news dumps this week.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

WonderlandisReality said:


> No more crappy news this week. I only want to see:
> 1. a statement from Disney confirming their reopening with a ton of fluff about their safety measures
> 2. A release date for online ADRs
> 3. Trip reports from people there now
> 
> No terrible Thursday news dumps this week.


Well, sorry to burst your bubble but in the bad news department - 
Disney has removed AKL Jambo house DVC from the opening lists as of late last night.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## yulilin3

If you're a local or don't have an onsite reservation to be able to make dining reservations,  you can go to DS and bus to any of the open resorts and walk up to a sitdown for dining.  The resorts continue to be dead rn and they are more than happy to take walk ups.  I am assuming dining reservations for everyone will open soon


----------



## mshanson3121

OKWFan88 said:


> I got an email as well to confirm my trip and when I click to confirm it says it can't find my reservation... Yet it's on MDE.



But don't forget, Disney says that's your fault


----------



## koszmok

koszmok said:


> Wilderness Lodge is bookable also.
> 
> But at this point I`m not sure it means anything.  We got the offer about the 35% room discount because of lost free dining approx 2 weeks later than the US guests did... Maybe they let us book now than they cancel it 2 weeks later   you never know



Follow up from yesterday

All stars, POFQ, PORS, are not available for booking in 2021 anymore in the UK site.

For those who missed my info yesterday these hotel were available to book in 2021 until now on the UK site. Not anymore. As I suspected it.


----------



## BrianR

Ryan King said:


> Why should Disney be held to a standard of zero cases from their parks?  Why should zero risk be something we as a society demand?  They have greatly lowered the risk through these new policies and allowed people to take the risk.  That seems entirely reasonable.  Referencing case growth from places that have not reduced the risk at all doesn’t make sense either.  Disney is going with airbags, crash avoidance, seats belts, antilock breaks, and speed limits while other parts of Florida look like Mad Max in comparison.  Looking forward to being in the Safest and Happiest Place on Earth.


It should be treated the same as park safety, the goal is always 0.  If it's not the goal, then why bother trying?



Ninjagrrl said:


> Well, sorry to burst your bubble but in the bad news department -
> Disney has removed AKL Jambo house DVC from the opening lists as of late last night.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


Well the whole AKL Jambo and no clear cut answer from CMs that Jambo = AKL proper or not made a small mess that I'm unfortunately in the middle of.  I'm glad they at least either pulled Jambo, or added AKL proper, because the in-between was awful so far.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

BrianR said:


> It should be treated the same as park safety, the goal is always 0.  If it's not the goal, then why bother trying?
> 
> 
> Well the whole AKL Jambo and no clear cut answer from CMs that Jambo = AKL proper or not made a small mess that I'm unfortunately in the middle of.  I'm glad they at least either pulled Jambo, or added AKL proper, because the in-between was awful so far.


Yeah, I'm in the middle of it too - from the non dvc side. It's a disaster. There are rumblings that it's going to be used to house NBA families until (if?) they can move to GDT with the players. I don't know, I just know I'm in limbo right now and the whole situation sucks.


----------



## merry_nbright

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yeah, I'm in the middle of it too - from the non dvc side. It's a disaster. There are rumblings that it's going to be used to house NBA families until (if?) they can move to GDT with the players. I don't know, I just know I'm in limbo right now and the whole situation sucks.



I’d say try to call but we all know how that’s going right now. When are your dates? I keep getting busy signals each time I dial.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

merry_nbright said:


> I’d say try to call but we all know how that’s going right now. When are your dates? I keep getting busy signals each time I dial.


Yeah, I'm totally boned bc I booked through UT. I've already talked to them and Disney Wholesale. Basically, I'll be moved, but I don't get any say in where (which sucks bc people calling have had at least some leeway,) and no timeline on when it will happen... Wholesale actually told me it could occur day of travel!!! 
My trip is still a bit away (right after Thanksgiving) but still. The uncertainty is a killer.


----------



## merry_nbright

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yeah, I'm totally boned bc I booked through UT. I've already talked to them and Disney Wholesale. Basically, I'll be moved, but I don't get any say in where (which sucks bc people calling have had at least some leeway,) and no timeline on when it will happen... Wholesale actually told me it could occur day of travel!!!
> My trip is still a bit away (right after Thanksgiving) but still. The uncertainty is a killer.



Oh geez. Where are you booked at? Jambo House? I mean... it might be an upgrade? I hate being in the dark, too, so I understand the frustration. They moved us from Beach Club to Polynesian for our September trip, so maybe a move for you might be coming soon?


----------



## Anthony Vito

SaintsManiac said:


> I won’t divulge how much I’ve spent on masks. I tried about 5 different styles until I got my hands on a box of disposable ones. And I hardly go anywhere!!


I'm still trying to find ones I like.  I was starting to like the Mission cooling towel neck gaiters, but reports are I can't wear those at Disney, so will keep trying.  I actually really liked the look of the one Jeff Vahle had on in his Instagram picture from the Grand Floridian Villas reopening Monday - I liked the shape and face coverage, plus it was a really cool and subtle Mickey design.


----------



## BrianR

Ninjagrrl said:


> boned bc I booked through UT. I've already talked to them and Disney Wholesale. Basically, I'll be moved, but I don't get any say in where (which sucks bc people calling have had at least some leeway,) and no timeline on when it will happen... Wholesale actually told me it could occur day of travel!!!
> My trip is still a bit away (right after Thanksgiving) but still. The uncertain



I have 3 days at the beginning of our July trip there, and I booked that one through Travelocity of all things so I'm in the same boat.  Didn't talk to Disney Wholesale direct though, just some random guy at Travelocity that could move my reservation anywhere and pay the difference.  GS said they're working through them all and if I don't hear anything after a week to call back.  We have a Pop reservation on the same days as a fallback, but I really wanted to slide that reservation to October just in case these AP refunds don't work right so worst case we get an extra trip out of it.


----------



## CastAStone

Having done a blazing hot day at the zoo, I would strongly recommend finding a box of disposable ones for an amusement park. Cloth ones retain too much water on a humid day, and even your breath won’t evaporate after a while. Disposable ones do too, but, you know, disposable. 

I also tried my old N95 mask I had used for sawing up flooring, and while it’s great at the grocery store, but it was getting too wet too fast and I need to be able to keep if for when I have to go inside places.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Anthony Vito said:


> I'm still trying to find ones I like.  I was starting to like the Mission cooling towel neck gaiters, but *reports are I can't wear those at Disney, so *will keep trying.  I actually really liked the look of the one Jeff Vahle had on in his Instagram picture from the Grand Floridian Villas reopening Monday - I liked the shape and face coverage, plus it was a really cool and subtle Mickey design.


Really? Are they going beyond just "covering mouth and nose" and into specific types of coverings?


----------



## merry_nbright

CastAStone said:


> I also tried my old N95 mask I had used for sawing up flooring, and while it’s great at the grocery store, but it was getting too wet too fast and I need to be able to keep if for when I have to go inside places.



You, my friend, are AMAZING for even trying that! I usually don’t have a problem with masks but N95 are extremely hard for me! Thanks for the insight, though! Plan on trying my masks out at the outdoor outlets next weekend!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

merry_nbright said:


> Oh geez. Where are you booked at? Jambo House? I mean... it might be an upgrade? I hate being in the dark, too, so I understand the frustration. They moved us from Beach Club to Polynesian for our September trip, so maybe a move for you might be coming soon?


Yeah, I'm booked at Jambo House. My issue is that our youngest uses a pediatric wheelchair. We didn't book a HA room bc we don't need the roll in and his chair is so small that it fits in a regular doorway. There are some resorts that *REALLY* don't work for us - OKW and it's lack of elevators is at the top of that list. Also, giant resort complexes with long walks to main buildings or transportation aren't exactly ideal either. (I'm looking at you, SSR.)


----------



## Skippyboo

Iowamomof4 said:


> Really? Are they going beyond just "covering mouth and nose" and into specific types of coverings?


Disney says face covering should have ear loops or ties.


----------



## merry_nbright

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yeah, I'm booked at Jambo House. My issue is that our youngest uses a pediatric wheelchair. We didn't book a HA room bc we don't need the roll in and his chair is so small that it fits in a regular doorway. There are some resorts that *REALLY* don't work for us - OKW and it's lack of elevators is at the top of that list. Also, giant resort complexes with long walks to main buildings or transportation aren't exactly ideal either. (I'm looking at you, SSR.)



Ugh, yeah, that’s something you really need to get sorted out before going for sure. That’s not exactly fair to you guys. I’d wait a few weeks and then try calling Disney directly and explaining the situation.


----------



## OKW Lover

anthony2k7 said:


> We know FL social distancing is terrible outside of wdw/universal. CMs and travelers will visit those same establishments and infect each other.
> 
> The rules Disney and universal have implemented are good, but if the rest of FL isnt bothering at all still then it will still appear to spread around wdw.


This is not accurate.  We are local.  Live 2 miles from the MK castle.  The establishments around here are indeed following social distancing guidelines.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Skippyboo said:


> Disney says face covering should have ear loops or ties.


Wow. Good to know.


----------



## Dulcee

CastAStone said:


> Having done a blazing hot day at the zoo, I would strongly recommend finding a box of disposable ones for an amusement park. Cloth ones retain too much water on a humid day, and even your breath won’t evaporate after a while. Disposable ones do too, but, you know, disposable.
> 
> I also tried my old N95 mask I had used for sawing up flooring, and while it’s great at the grocery store, but it was getting too wet too fast and I need to be able to keep if for when I have to go inside places.



We've done two zoo trips now (and the NC zoo is similar in many ways to AK) and agree with disposable ones. We also have some cloth ones that I made the inner layer with a moisture wicking fabric normally used for the inner liner of cloth diapers. Those worked really well.


----------



## FinallyFL

CastAStone said:


> Having done a blazing hot day at the zoo, I would strongly recommend finding a box of disposable ones for an amusement park. Cloth ones retain too much water on a humid day, and even your breath won’t evaporate after a while. Disposable ones do too, but, you know, disposable.
> 
> I also tried my old N95 mask I had used for sawing up flooring, and while it’s great at the grocery store, but it was getting too wet too fast and I need to be able to keep if for when I have to go inside places.


Tha't been my experience also- disposable masks are best for the outdoor Orlando weather.


----------



## FinallyFL

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yeah, I'm booked at Jambo House. My issue is that our youngest uses a pediatric wheelchair. We didn't book a HA room bc we don't need the roll in and his chair is so small that it fits in a regular doorway. There are some resorts that *REALLY* don't work for us - OKW and it's lack of elevators is at the top of that list. Also, giant resort complexes with long walks to main buildings or transportation aren't exactly ideal either. (I'm looking at you, SSR.)


Many years ago we had a similar problem at OKW. We requested either a room in an elevator building or a ground floor unit for medical reasons. We ended up in a ground floor unit without any hassle.


----------



## Rash

Skippyboo said:


> Disney says face covering should have ear loops or ties.


I work in healthcare. I’ve had patients come in trying to wear head bands as facemasks. They barely cover their mouth or nose at all. I have to give them an actual surgical mask. I don’t blame Disney for requiring ear loops. Unfortunately, rules will not stop stupidity. It’s amazing how many people come in with their face mask under their chin or just covering theirmouth and not their nose, and they get quite upset when I require them to cover both their mouth and nose. We live in an extremely selfish and entitled society, and now we are paying the price unfortunately.


----------



## woody337

Whats the general consensus about the opening going as planned?


----------



## CastAStone

woody337 said:


> Whats the general consensus about the opening going as planned?


Like it opening on time? Or things going well on opening day?


----------



## Dulcee

woody337 said:


> Whats the general consensus about the opening going as planned?


Too late to turn back but will likely increase the length of the "reopening" phase.


----------



## woody337

CastAStone said:


> Like it opening on time? Or things going well on opening day?


like it opening on time


----------



## Farro

Anything happening today? Or is this a "catch up" day on the phones!   

When do APs and ticket holders get to make reservations?


----------



## skeeter31

woody337 said:


> like it opening on time


They’ll open on time. Too much invested at this point, and Florida is not going to start any closures.


----------



## woody337

skeeter31 said:


> They’ll open on time. Too much invested at this point, and Florida is not going to start any closures.


Thats what i'm hoping, also hope the numbers in Florida calm down and stabilize before they open.


----------



## JacknSally

Ninjagrrl said:


> Yeah, I'm totally boned bc I booked through UT. I've already talked to them and Disney Wholesale. Basically, I'll be moved, but I don't get any say in where (which sucks bc people calling have had at least some leeway,) and no timeline on when it will happen... Wholesale actually told me it could occur day of travel!!!
> My trip is still a bit away (right after Thanksgiving) but still. The uncertainty is a killer.



*We’re going the week after Thanksgiving, too, at least as of now. If we all actually make it there with rooms to sleep in we can meet up for a celebratory drink *


----------



## Farro

@tinkerhon 

I remember another perk about package vs room only!

I had my room-only trip I cancelled yesterday already refunded to a few different Disney gift cards this morning (wow, fast!). 
With a room only reservation, I would have had to call to make a payment, and paying with all those giftcards was a pain in the butt.

With a package, you have the option to pay right on the website and this morning when I applied those giftcards, that option was priceless!


----------



## Mfowler7828

Iowamomof4 said:


> Wow. Good to know.





Skippyboo said:


> Disney says face covering should have ear loops or ties.


Multiple reports of Gaiter mask being used at Disney Springs, so most likely will be fine for the parks.


----------



## Mit88

Mfowler7828 said:


> Multiple reports of Gaiter mask being used at Disney Springs, so most likely will be fine for the parks.



I think gaiters will be fine, but I would say bring a couple disposable, or 1-2 fabric masks down just in case. Unless you’re fine buying a mask from Disney if they dont allow gaiters (in the parks)  I think they’re relatively cheap, for Disney standards, I think $6 for a mask?


----------



## Dis5150

Ok, I am 50 pages behind again! Has anyone had any luck moving a 2020 stay, with the 35% off, to a 2021 stay? Or are we supposed to wait for a different day to call?


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> That's typical Disney. Their press releases are always carefully worded to try to distance themselves from any negative attention (just look at the statement they give CBS News this morning re: the reservation system glitches). Again, all I'm saying is that what happened with DL has now brought more attention to their reopening timeline. They now have to deal with the PR in addition to all of the logistical and operational concerns. Do I think they go forward with the reopening plan? Most likely, but this is an added complication. I know that's not a particularly popular viewpoint here, but I don't think anyone can say anything with any degree of certainty right now.


I do wonder if we’ll see a Disney talking head address this soon on a business network. Feels like they should. Curious to see how their stock performs today.

Unpopular opinion doesn’t matter. I wasn’t apart of discussions here but I wasn’t shocked when they shut down the first time and applauded it. Anything is possible, not in denial and if it’s what’s needed so be it!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dis5150 said:


> Ok, I am 50 pages behind again! Has anyone had any luck moving a 2020 stay, with the 35% off, to a 2021 stay? Or are we supposed to wait for a different day to call?


No luck here and we pressed for answers why. None we’re given really other than it cannot be done. I have yet to see an account of success with that this week online from others as well.


----------



## LSUmiss

FYI I never got the email to confirm stay. I did online chat & was told to call the resort number to confirm the stay since I never got the email.  So frustrating. I don’t have time for 4 hour holds.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> We usually try to bring down "thank you cards" (usually with some message about continuing the magic Walt started) to hand out to CMs - they always seem to really appreciate them (and then use #castcompliment on Twitter for them)



I was thinking of having some small buttons made up to hand out to CMs with something like "Disney Strong" printed on them.  I haven't looked into it yet, just an idea.


----------



## CogsworthTN

LSUmiss said:


> FYI I never got the email to confirm stay. I did online chat & was told to call the resort number to confirm the stay since I never got the email.  So frustrating. I don’t have time for 4 hour holds.


We have never received an email from Disney  either. If it wasn’t for the Disboard I would have no clue about what Disney is doing or how it pertains to my trips.


----------



## anthony2k7

OKW Lover said:


> This is not accurate.  We are local.  Live 2 miles from the MK castle.  The establishments around here are indeed following social distancing guidelines.


100% masks at grocery stores as well? Great if true, but that's not the impression I was getting.


----------



## Ariel 1715

CogsworthTN said:


> We have never received an email from Disney  either. If it wasn’t for the Disboard I would have no clue about what Disney is doing or how it pertains to my trips.


I am in the same boat!! Not one email


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Anything happening today? Or is this a "catch up" day on the phones!
> 
> When do APs and ticket holders get to make reservations?


Rumour has it coffee machines have been removed.


(IM JOKING!!!!)


----------



## rpb718

Wasn't sure if it was mentioned but AK is now booked for 7/13.  So during the 4 day period that only MK & AK are open - AK is totally booked for resort guests July 12, 13 and 14.


----------



## sara_s

anthony2k7 said:


> 100% masks at grocery stores as well? Great if true, but that's not the impression I was getting.


I live in Palm Beach County. Folks are not doing a great job here.

ETA: Hopefully the new mask mandate will help.


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> @tinkerhon
> 
> I remember another perk about package vs room only!
> 
> I had my room-only trip I cancelled yesterday already refunded to a few different Disney gift cards this morning (wow, fast!).
> With a room only reservation, I would have had to call to make a payment, and paying with all those giftcards was a pain in the butt.
> 
> With a package, you have the option to pay right on the website and this morning when I applied those giftcards, that option was priceless!



thanks ! Might be booking this morning (package) 
just have to avoid thinking about the Disney busses right now lol


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *We’re going the week after Thanksgiving, too, at least as of now. If we all actually make it there with rooms to sleep in we can meet up for a celebratory drink *


To
Yes, but will the water fountains be working ?


----------



## Mit88

Either the capacity at these parks are higher than we thought, or there just aren’t many people at all staying on property the first few months, leaning towards the latter. I didnt expect anything booked up post August, but I expected a few more dates to be booked in July.


----------



## Bjn10

We have the Mission cooling mask and I confirmed with a CM that they are allowed the mask just has to cover your mouth and nose and can’t cover your eyes


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> Rumour has it coffee machines have been removed.
> 
> 
> (IM JOKING!!!!)



Listen. You can’t scare us coffee addicts like this.


----------



## xuxa777

I do like they were able to keep the buses running at WDW, while lines might be longer the experience on the bus will be much nicer


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> With the DL news (specifically the media attention it's receiving), my personal opinion is that it's certainly within the realm of possibilities now, but I don't know. I still don't think it's likely to be delayed, but I also said it wasn't like they'd close in the first place. If they can stick it out for the next week or so and see where cases go, I think they'd be okay with 7/11, but if public pressure builds, they might not be able to get to that point. Announcing DL's reopening seems like a huge mistake now (though many of us were surprised when they announced it to begin with).


I think DL not opening has more to do with the union issues there than with the state.  The state is just being used for cover to take away the leverage of a set opening day from the unions.


----------



## hertamaniac

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Orange County now has a mask mandate. Even before the mandate most were wearing masks. I’m not sure where the narrative comes from that nobody in Florida is social distancing or wearing masks. It’s simply not true in the area I live which is near MK.



We live in central Florida as well and I can tell you there is (hopefully will become more of a was) a larger lackadaisical compliance for those wearing them.  My point of reference is Publix and other grocery stores.


----------



## merry_nbright

xuxa777 said:


> I do like they were able to keep the buses running at WDW, while lines might be longer the experience on the bus will be much nicer



I agree. I wasn’t a fan of being packed in like sardines.


----------



## Alana20

Ninjagrrl said:


> Well, sorry to burst your bubble but in the bad news department -
> Disney has removed AKL Jambo house DVC from the opening lists as of late last night.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


Ugh that’s where we are the first week of August. Not sure I can face another day of trying to call. Assuming the CMs probably don’t even have this update yet and it will be mass confusion. Should I wait it out for an official announcement or Would you all consider the fact that it has been removed from the site as pretty much official?


----------



## sara_s

xuxa777 said:


> I do like they were able to keep the buses running at WDW, while lines might be longer the experience on the bus will be much nicer


I hope the buses come in 3's to try and make a dent. Oh who am I kidding?!


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> We live in central Florida as well and I can tell you there is (hopefully will become more of a was) a larger lackadaisical compliance for those wearing them.  My point of reference is Publix and other grocery stores.


How far from wdw? Likely a stopping point on route for some people perhaps who want to bring in their own groceries?


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> How far from wdw? Likely a stopping point on route for some people perhaps who want to bring in their own groceries?


No, shocking as it is, people do actually live in Florida and have to shop for their daily lives. The entire central area of the state doesn’t just serve travelers going to a Disney


----------



## rpb718

sara_s said:


> I live in Palm Beach County. Folks are not doing a great job here.
> 
> ETA: Hopefully the new mask mandate will help.



DW was showing me some entertaining video of the Palm Beach County meeting where masks were being mandated last night.  Just search "palm beach county mask order" in Google.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> No, shocking as it is, people do actually live in Florida and have to shop for their daily lives. The entire central area of the state doesn’t just serve travelers going to a Disney


I was asking if it was possible, not if those stores only existed for travelers.


----------



## Jacq7414

rpb718 said:


> Wasn't sure if it was mentioned but AK is now booked for 7/13.  So during the 4 day period that only MK & AK are open - AK is totally booked for resort guests July 12, 13 and 14.


I’m surprised MK isn’t more popular!


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I think DL not opening has more to do with the union issues there than with the state.  The state is just being used for cover to take away the leverage of a set opening day from the unions.



California is in a much different situation than Florida. I dont believe Theme Parks in California were ever given the full OK to reopen just yet. So it was much easier to put a pause on Disneyland. Everything has already been approved in Florida and a union agreement between the CMs and WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney won’t be at fault for cases anymore than anywhere else that’s open but I will be very surprised if cases that are traced to being at Disney don’t get media attention. It will not be treated like someone picking it up at a grocery store or going to a grocery store infected.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> How far from wdw? Likely a stopping point on route for some people perhaps who want to bring in their own groceries?



I grocery shop outside of Orange County.  I'll stop there for today on this subject.


----------



## CogsworthTN

merry_nbright said:


> I agree. I wasn’t a fan of being packed in like sardines.


When we eventually go back to normal bus protocols, I wish they would fill up seats only. No standing. I cannot count How many times I have been seated and someone standing in front of me loses their balance and steps on me. Same thing when I have to stand, I’m so short it’s hard to hold on to those hanging straps.


----------



## sara_s

rpb718 said:


> DW was showing me some entertaining video of the Palm Beach County meeting where masks were being mandated last night.  Just search "palm beach county mask order" in Google.


Saw it - it's the most PBC/FL thing ever. My eyes almost rolled out of my head.


----------



## sara_s

Jacq7414 said:


> I’m surprised MK isn’t more popular!


No parades, no fireworks? Or...no HOP - that's it!!


----------



## Doingitagain

rpb718 said:


> I was thinking of having some small buttons made up to hand out to CMs with something like "Disney Strong" printed on them.  I haven't looked into it yet, just an idea.


I want them to put bar codes on their badges so I can scan them with MDE and tip them without hard currency or leave guest feedback


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney won’t be at fault for cases anymore than anywhere else that’s open but I will be very surprised if cases that are traced to being at Disney don’t get media attention.* It will not be treated like someone picking it up at a grocery store or going to a grocery store infected*.



Nope, no it most certainly wont. We saw how they treated the 1 guy from California that was in Orlando for a convention where he went to the convention center, Universal, WDW among other places. Where did the media say he got it? Disney. 

But I’m 110% certain that Disney is well aware that they’re going to be targeted as soon as those doors open


----------



## Jacq7414

sara_s said:


> No parades, no fireworks? Or...no HOP - that's it!!


That’s true. I’m really hoping fireworks will be back in 2021. Even if I have to pay extra for a “party” to see them


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Nope, no it most certainly wont. We saw how they treated the 1 guy from California that was in Orlando for a convention where he went to the convention center, Universal, WDW among other places. Where did the media say he got it? Disney.
> 
> But I’m 110% certain that Disney is well aware that they’re going to be targeted as soon as those doors open



I think they are aware as well.

They’re not opening amidst a pandemic without recognizing that there will be cases linked to them, there will be negative media attention, and I’m sure they’re prepared to handle that in whatever way they deem appropriate.


----------



## Dis5150

hereforthechurros said:


> No luck here and we pressed for answers why. None we’re given really other than it cannot be done. I have yet to see an account of success with that this week online from others as well.


Ok, thanks! I will wait until next week to try and move my ressie, with the discount or without.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Two dozen WWE employees tested positive in Florida yesterday, Including one who has now gotten it for a second time! It’s going to be real hard for the NBA to justify that there players are safe.


----------



## anthony2k7

rpb718 said:


> DW was showing me some entertaining video of the Palm Beach County meeting where masks were being mandated last night.  Just search "palm beach county mask order" in Google.


Deja vu......


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Alana20 said:


> Ugh that’s where we are the first week of August. Not sure I can face another day of trying to call. Assuming the CMs probably don’t even have this update yet and it will be mass confusion. Should I wait it out for an official announcement or Would you all consider the fact that it has been removed from the site as pretty much official?


I don't wait for Disney to announce anything, they are terrible at communicating with guests. If it were me, I'd call.


----------



## yulilin3

For people thinking of handing out cards or buttons or sweets or anything else to CMs during the reopening, they have  been instructed not to receive anything at all, so don't feel bad if they politely decline your gift. Best thing you can do is cast compliment on twitter


----------



## Farro

Where did the fun thread of yesteryear (or a few days ago) go?


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> All they need is someone who says something “I was at Disney last week now I’m positive” or “I went to Disney when I had symptoms”. Nothing needs to be officially proven to blow back negatively on Disney. And Disney will be vilified more than Publix or even Universal.


Already happened , a person who went to Disney and Universal and was symptomatic and died from Covid, like you said not Officially proven he caught it there


----------



## Doingitagain

yulilin3 said:


> For people thinking of handing out cards or buttons or sweets or anything else to CMs during the reopening, they have  been instructed not to receive anything at all, so don't feel bad if they politely decline your gift. Best thing you can do is cast compliment on twitter


Thanks for the suggestion.  what #tag do we use for that?
What does that mean for tipping bell services or housekeeping?


----------



## Mit88

Mfowler7828 said:


> Two dozen WWE employees tested positive in Florida yesterday, Including one who has now gotten it for a second time! It’s going to be real hard for the NBA to justify that there players are safe.



WWE employees are allowed to leave and go about their life after they work. The NBA is enforcing a bubble in which their players cant go off on their own unless they want to not be paid or contribute to the team in a playoff run for 14 days. And they dont even have to test positive. Thats just a punishment for leaving the bubble without permission


----------



## Brianstl

Mfowler7828 said:


> Two dozen WWE employees tested positive in Florida yesterday, Including one who has now gotten it for a second time! It’s going to be real hard for the NBA to justify that there players are safe.


Testing positive for the second time doesn’t mean you got it a second time.  It only means your test detected virus shedding.  There have been some studies that suggests that you can shed the virus on and off for weeks after you have recovered.  That doesn’t mean you have contracted it again and it doesn’t mean you are infectious.


----------



## JacknSally

*Morningggggg, friends! 

Anyone got any gut feelings or want to guess about any cruise or park related news we might get today?
Anyone got any good YouTube channels or anything for people who are in the DVC resorts this week? I don't think @yulilin3 is streaming today.*


----------



## glocker

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Orange County now has a mask mandate. Even before the mandate most were wearing masks. I’m not sure where the narrative comes from that nobody in Florida is social distancing or wearing masks. It’s simply not true in the area I live which is near MK.


I have heard/seen otherwise from many on these boards, and in the Dis Unplugged podcasts; trips to Publix where only the employees are wearing masks, bars open with tons of young people without masks/no social distancing, SeaWorld and their disaster of an opening..the list goes on. The mask mandate started a few days ago, and I am glad that your mayor stepped in and did this. I pray that your experience becomes the norm. Let's hope it is not too late.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Already happened , a person who went to Disney and Universal and was symptomatic and died from Covid, like you said not Officially proven he caught it there



Yes, I’m sure we’ll see that kind of attention again should someone test positive shortly after being there. It is what it is.


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *Morningggggg, friends!
> 
> Anyone got any gut feelings or want to guess about any cruise or park related news we might get today?
> Anyone got any good YouTube channels or anything for people who are in the DVC resorts this week? I don't think @yulilin3 is streaming today.*



I don't think much news today. Although I am on a mission to buy a plant for a shaded area by our front door. I can let you know if I find a good one. 

Remind me when the two other buckets for park reservations open up?


----------



## Rxdr2013

The look my 6 year old gave me when I told him he has to wear a mask all day at Disney....I guess he will be swimming all day and I'll be solo at parks!


----------



## yulilin3

Doingitagain said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  what #tag do we use for that?
> What does that mean for tipping bell services or housekeeping?


that's a good point, I was talking more about non tipped CMs. like the ones that work at the parks, they get goodies all the time for guests. I would think leaving a tip for housekeeping or bell services is still fine
@wdwguestservice  #castcompliment remember to get the name, where they are from and where they were working


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I don't think much news today.
> 
> Remind me when the two other buckets for park reservations open up?



AP is tomorrow I think?


----------



## xuxa777

Tomorrow for AP


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> I don't think much news today.
> 
> Remind me when the two other buckets for park reservations open up?


*
I'm not expecting anything today, either. I didn't know if anyone here woke up with their spidey senses tingling, though.  I was thinking AP's could book tomorrow.... or are they the 28th? It's all a blur lol*


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *Morningggggg, friends!
> 
> Anyone got any gut feelings or want to guess about any cruise or park related news we might get today?
> Anyone got any good YouTube channels or anything for people who are in the DVC resorts this week? I don't think @yulilin3 is streaming today.*


I am not 
next one is Saturday at DS, well you can also watch my son and his girlfriend doing a live stream Disney concert tomorrow, you can send requests, at 7pm


----------



## Mit88

I need to finish making my reservations. Once the “thrill of the chase” was gone, I got complacent. Its not exciting to make reservations when the dates I’m going probably arent going to sell out


----------



## hertamaniac

Rxdr2013 said:


> The look my 6 year old gave me when I told him he has to wear a mask all day at Disney....I guess he will be swimming all day and I'll be solo at parks!



For me, that's a score.


----------



## rpb718

Someone did suggest going to the Community Board for COVID specific subjects.  I have visited that board, and there's some real winners there.

I like the crazy people here better.


----------



## yulilin3

not news really, but DPB just made it official
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/06/disneyland-resort-reopening-update/


----------



## constanze

I saw someone posted they received notification their magic bands had shipped— so hoping to see more of those posts today!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Someone did suggest going to the Community Board for COVID specific subjects.  I have visited that board, and there's some real winners there.
> 
> I like the crazy people here better.



Lol I prefer other sites for non Disney talk. The community board is..... something.


----------



## Disneysoule

I am just happy Disney is opening.  It will be a nice relief from daily life to be somewhere I love with my family.  The way I see it is if you feel sick get tested and don’t go out in public. If you feel healthy wash your hands , wear a mask and do everything in your power to be as safe as possible.  Life must go on but I know they did it in NYC.  We did it here in Boston.  EVERYONE wears a masks no questions asked.  Things will get better, we all must do our very best to keep ourselves and everyone around as safe as possible while we navigate this new world.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> Someone did suggest going to the Community Board for COVID specific subjects.  I have visited that board, and there's some real winners there.
> 
> I like the crazy people here better.



You couldn’t pay me to go in there again. If you think the off-topic posts about the virus are aggressive here... You go into the community forum with gleeful ignorance. You leave the community board a scarred human being


----------



## Katrina Y

Farro said:


> Where did the fun thread of yesteryear (or a few days ago) go?


I know, kinda tired of hearing about irresponsible Tommy.


----------



## Mit88

Twitter goes into the DISBoards community forum and says “People have strong opinions in here”


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> I know, kinda tired of hearing about irresponsible Tommy.


Yes, and any further posts on such will be removed.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Did anyone receive a text from Disney about their check-in? I just did.
This is new for me. It was just stressing the importance of distancing.
I will take it as a sign that they are moving forward.


----------



## kylenne

constanze said:


> I saw someone posted they received notification their magic bands had shipped— so hoping to see more of those posts today!



I got a premium band for my Labor Day weekend stay but it said that I would have to pick it up at the resort. Maybe it's because it's one of the newer styles? I got the Elsa one.

I just thought it was really odd since they're trying hard to minimize front desk contact.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mfowler7828 said:


> Two dozen WWE employees tested positive in Florida yesterday, Including one who has now gotten it for a second time! It’s going to be real hard for the NBA to justify that there players are safe.


Definitely tough for the NBA. The WWE Disney bubble procedure- OH WAIT


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> FYI I never got the email to confirm stay. I did online chat & was told to call the resort number to confirm the stay since I never got the email.  So frustrating. I don’t have time for 4 hour holds.


Noooooooo! No email here either.


----------



## magrif

constanze said:


> I saw someone posted they received notification their magic bands had shipped— so hoping to see more of those posts today!


I didn't realize this was out of the norm, but I mine shipped last Friday and was at my house by Monday, June 22nd!

ETA: I will add that this was my AP that I had bought approximately 2 days before the resorts closed, so that's why I wasn't aware others were being delayed


----------



## constanze

kylenne said:


> I got a premium band for my Labor Day weekend stay but it said that I would have to pick it up at the resort. Maybe it's because it's one of the newer styles? I got the Elsa one.
> 
> I just thought it was really odd since they're trying hard to minimize front desk contact.


Mine also started out saying I d pick it up at the resort —- then switched to shipping when it got closer to my trip— however I just have the cheap basic free ones


----------



## kylenne

constanze said:


> Mine also started out saying I d pick it up at the resort —- then switched to shipping when it got closer to my trip— however I just have the cheap basic free ones



Oh neat, I'll keep checking. I've gotten that message once before, on my last trip I got the Chef Figment one for F&W but I legitimately had to pick it up at the resort.

Now I'm wondering if they will still give out leis at the Poly.


----------



## LSUmiss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Did anyone receive a text from Disney about their check-in? I just did.
> This is new for me. It was just stressing the importance of distancing.
> I will take it as a sign that they are moving forward.


I didn’t just now but did a few days ago when I updated my Online check-in. Which reminds me & makes me extra annoyed that I still need to call to confirm my stay. I have resort reservations & tickets, I made park reservations for that stay & I completed online check-in. I think it’s fairly safe for wdw to assume I’m coming without me waiting on hold to tell some random CM who will probably have no idea why I’m calling or what I’m talking about .


----------



## Carol Jackson

Curious if anyone from the dreaded Tri State area has checked in to a Disney resort the past couple days. And if so was the quarantine brought up. Asking for a friend.


----------



## mouserrificmom

I am sorry if this has been addressed already, but so many pages to sort through. Our original trip was planned for June 12, so we moved it to December a few weeks ago to the Fort as it or DVC were the only options at the time. Now that our original resort WILL presumably be open in December, am I allowed to call to try and modify it back, I mean, we have a reservation but it now no longers counts as "affected" by closures I guess.....or does anyone know if/when they may again allow modifications online?


----------



## LSUmiss

kylenne said:


> Oh neat, I'll keep checking. I've gotten that message once before, on my last trip I got the Chef Figment one for F&W but I legitimately had to pick it up at the resort.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if they will still give out leis at the Poly.


I haven’t gotten a lei at Poly in my last few stays.


----------



## Leigh L

CogsworthTN said:


> When we eventually go back to normal bus protocols, I wish they would fill up seats only. No standing. I cannot count How many times I have been seated and someone standing in front of me loses their balance and steps on me. Same thing when I have to stand, I’m so short it’s hard to hold on to those hanging straps.


I hear ya!!
I can't reach the hanging ones, lol. I


----------



## hereforthechurros

sara_s said:


> I hope the buses come in 3's to try and make a dent. Oh who am I kidding?!


Since opening is staggered I wonder if we’ll see a bunch of buses waiting and ready to go first thing at resorts for the park that’s set to open.


JacknSally said:


> *Morningggggg, friends!
> 
> Anyone got any gut feelings or want to guess about any cruise or park related news we might get today?
> Anyone got any good YouTube channels or anything for people who are in the DVC resorts this week? I don't think @yulilin3 is streaming today.*


Not sure we’ll get anything else this week, there’s already a ton in the hopper, but with all the weekend drops lately maybe we’ll see ADRs become available this Saturday. Let’s hope we can make them online and don’t need to call in!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jacq7414 said:


> I’m surprised MK isn’t more popular!



I think it is more popular but also has the most capacity.  AK is large but you take out the shows and that removed a lot of "space" that people can go.

Latest figures I see are total attendence at MK was 20.859m or ~57k/day while AK was 12.75m or ~38k/day

So on a normal day MK was seeing ~50% more guests than AK.  So if they are target a % of typical days that means MK likely has like 50% more slots than AK, maybe more if they give the lack of FotLK and Nemo shows an impact of reducing capacity there.

If we use max capacities per touring plans, MK's is 90k and AK's is 60k, so again, about 50% more can fit in MK before factoring closed show space


----------



## gottalovepluto

mouserrificmom said:


> I am sorry if this has been addressed already, but so many pages to sort through. Our original trip was planned for June 12, so we moved it to December a few weeks ago to the Fort as it or DVC were the only options at the time. Now that our original resort WILL presumably be open in December, am I allowed to call to try and modify it back, I mean, we have a reservation but it now no longers counts as "affected" by closures I guess.....or does anyone know if/when they may again allow modifications online?


All you can do is call and try. What Disney is allowing in that moment depends on the CM, their supervisor and the freaking phase of the moon


----------



## Mfowler7828

Brianstl said:


> Testing positive for the second time doesn’t mean you got it a second time.  It only means you test detected virus shedding.  There have been some studies that suggests that you can shed the virus on and off for weeks after you have recovered.  That doesn’t mean you have contracted it again and it doesn’t mean you are infectious.


Her previous positive test was in March. And Yes the NBA players are in a bubble but the CM’s they come in contact with daily will not be.


----------



## RamblingMad

How is Disney handling travel quarantines?  I’m in AZ, which is quickly becoming a new hot spot. If FL comes out and says that I would have to quarantine for 14 days, can I get a refund from Disney?  Are folks here getting cancel for any reason travel insurance?  I’m trying to get my head around the ever changing landscape for travel quarantines.


----------



## kverdon

hereforthechurros said:


> Since opening is staggered I wonder if we’ll see a bunch of buses waiting and ready to go first thing at resorts for the park that’s set to open.
> 
> Not sure we’ll get anything else this week, there’s already a ton in the hopper, but with all the weekend drops lately I wonder if we’ll see ADRs become available this Saturday. Let’s hope we can make them online and don’t need to call in!


Wonder when we will hear about AP previews?


----------



## Doingitagain

I read reports that groceries were going to be allowed to be delivered, yeah!  And I read this, double yeah!:  https://dvcfan.com/2020/06/25/disney-vacation-club-answers-reopening-faqs/
*Q: Will grocery delivery be allowed?*
Yes – Members are still allowed to order groceries; however, these will need to be picked up at your resorts merchandise location. 

But then I talked to MS for DVC and he said that they would only take sealed box for incoming shipments.  He said you could order groceries from their marketplace, but you would have to pick them up, they wouldn't be delivered.  He specifically said no third party grocery services.  But others have said they saw on social media that grocery deliveries were happening again.  Guess I will just have to watch for posts from people who are there.
**Their FAQ might technically be correct, but limited to their marketplace grocery service.


----------



## Azziefan

Hi everyone I’m going in July At pop and I never received a confirmation email should I be worried ?


----------



## JacknSally

RamblingMad said:


> How is Disney handling travel quarantines?  I’m in AZ, which is quickly becoming a new hot spot. If FL comes out and says that I would have to quarantine for 14 days, can I get a refund from Disney?  Are folks here getting cancel for any reason travel insurance?  I’m trying to get my head around the ever changing landscape for travel quarantines.



*Right now (through 10/3) their policy is you can cancel with no fees/penalties from Disney up to the day of check-in. In which case, I would think that if it's still the case when you travel that FL is requiring a 14-day quarantine for inbound travelers from certain states, you'll be able to cancel with Disney without trip insurance.*


----------



## JacknSally

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone I’m going in July At pop and I never received a confirmation email should I be worried ?



*I would call them. If you don't confirm/modify your trip, the language on Disney's site indicates they will auto-cancel your reservation 7 days prior to your stay.*


----------



## Anna_Sh

anthony2k7 said:


> Their comment about frequenting community establishments is key though.
> 
> We know FL social distancing is terrible outside of wdw/universal. CMs and travelers will visit those same establishments and infect each other.
> 
> The rules Disney and universal have implemented are good, but if the rest of FL isnt bothering at all still then it will still appear to spread around wdw.


That’s why it’s so good that Orange County as a whole is mandating masks.


----------



## dislee1164

Re: Confirmation emails - 

I booked through a TA for July 11-15 and Aug 27-30 - did NOT receive any emails about confirming stays.

I booked 1 night myself through WDW for Aug 26th, and did get the email asking to confirm.

If you book through TAs - do the emails go to them?


----------



## JacknSally

dislee1164 said:


> Re: Confirmation emails -
> 
> I booked through a TA for July 11-15 and Aug 27-30 - did NOT receive any emails about confirming stays.
> 
> I booked 1 night myself through WDW for Aug 26th, and did get the email asking to confirm.
> 
> If you book through TAs - do the emails go to them?


*
I can only speak to my experience, but I am booked through a TA and I receive the emails directly from Disney. *


----------



## dislee1164

JacknSally said:


> *I can only speak to my experience, but I am booked through a TA and I receive the emails directly from Disney. *



Thanks - I sent a note to my TA and said "TELL DISNEY YES I AM COMING!!!!"


----------



## Aimeedyan

For those who prefer to use a gaiter, they do sell them with earloops. We ordered a few just in case Disney holds tight to that policy in the future. We wore the "regular" gaiter to Disney Springs last week and it was allowed.

I like the earloops as the regular masks often slide down but my husband hates them (his gaiter stays put). 

My guess is the parks will be similar to Disney Springs but they may decide to hold tighter to print guidelines now that numbers are much higher.


----------



## Dis5150

Just an FYI, in case there was any doubt, was just told by a CM that the 35% discount is for 2020 stays only, you cannot move it to 2021. Which was what I thought but was hoping for better news.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200625-mgte4umhzrgw7c4hne6umolhsm-story.html
“Plans to reopen Disneyland Resort in California have been postponed, but the schedule for the phased reopening of Walt Disney World has not changed, a Disney World spokeswoman said Thursday.”


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> Having done a blazing hot day at the zoo, I would strongly recommend finding a box of disposable ones for an amusement park. Cloth ones retain too much water on a humid day, and even your breath won’t evaporate after a while. Disposable ones do too, but, you know, disposable.
> 
> I also tried my old N95 mask I had used for sawing up flooring, and while it’s great at the grocery store, but it was getting too wet too fast and I need to be able to keep if for when I have to go inside places.



That was my experience at six flags this weekend.  My cloth neck gaiter got wet very quickly in mid-90 georgia heat.  The surgical mask style worked much better.  I wound up doing a combo. I used the cloth neck gaiter on rollercoasters because it felt more secure and less likely to come off then I'd swap back to the surgcal mask style as soon as I got off.     That combo worked pretty well for me.


----------



## yulilin3

WDW reopening WILL continue as planned, with emphasis on cleaning, social distancing and safety


----------



## WEDWDW

yulilin3 said:


> Jeff Vahle just left a note for all WDW CM on the HUB that the plans for WDW reopening WILL continue as planned, with emphasis on cleaning, social distancing and safety


Thanks.

Looks like things are too far down the road at this point with Universal,Disney Springs,etc. already open to turn back.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Jeff Vahle just left a note for all WDW CM on the HUB that the plans for WDW reopening WILL continue as planned, with emphasis on cleaning, social distancing and safety



thats #1 from my list this morning.

I still need ADR information and trip reports from people there now.


----------



## Momtothtee

Our Magic bands have shipped!   July 30-Aug 10 trip.  
I received this email ..but, nothing to confirm our trip (did wait on hold and get our resort moved and booked resort reservations).  No emails from Disney except for cancellations of special bookings and ADR...Adds a level of anxiety that is unnecessary.  IMHO


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dis5150 said:


> Just an FYI, in case there was any doubt, was just told by a CM that the 35% discount is for 2020 stays only, you cannot move it to 2021. Which was what I thought but was hoping for better news.


The CM I spoke to said it wouldn’t be good for any modification. We wanted to move our dates in 2020 to later in 2020.


----------



## tbrown6791

Azziefan said:


> Hi everyone I’m going in July At pop and I never received a confirmation email should I be worried ?


I am at Pop in July as well and didn’t get an email. Through chatting with a CM this morning, they said I didn’t have to confirm anything, just proceed with the online check-in and that shows Disney I am still coming. I’m guessing this is only because Pop is on the list of open resorts. All the CM asked for was my resort and vacation dates.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

WonderlandisReality said:


> thats #1 from my list this morning.
> 
> I still need ADR information and trip reports from people there now.


There is a great video by Molly from allearsnet that shows her experiences through multiple resorts-- also resorttv1 has a poly walkthrough.  Found on the youtubez.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney won’t be at fault for cases anymore than anywhere else that’s open but I will be very surprised if cases that are traced to being at Disney don’t get media attention. It will not be treated like someone picking it up at a grocery store or going to a grocery store infected.



You'll get headlines like this. It isn't just disney. Anybody who holds an event and causes cases will get called it.

https://time.com/5857058/coronavirus-croatia-tennis-tournament/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Quick MB question: Does anything think ones from 18 months-2 years old will still work?


----------



## han22735

SaintsManiac said:


> Quick MB question: Does anything think ones from 18 months-2 years old will still work?


Yes for contact use but probably not for ride photos.


----------



## rpb718

han22735 said:


> Yes for contact use but probably not for ride photos.



Folks will be wearing a mask for rides.  I suppose some will still want the photos - but many will not.


----------



## TexasErin

princesscinderella said:


> I was just curious if anyone else who didn’t get the park reservation email from Disney before it went live, get a delayed one?  I have 3 different reservations between now and December with tickets in our account and never got an email (and I keep checking junk mail). I’m truly disappointed I was not notified by Disney, because I did get the email saying we would have first priority when booking would begin.
> 
> I did however get a bizarre email to purchase my Disney Food and Wine 1/2 marathon pictures from 2013  today from the company they use to take race photos.  I was shocked they still have them almost 7 yrs later!!!



Completely OT, but what a cute dog picture in your avatar!

So weird about the flashback to 2013! I have three back to back DVC reservations and got emails to confirm two of them. I don’t know why I didn’t get an email to comfirm one of the resorts. I guess I will contact them later.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Folks will be wearing a mask for rides.  I suppose some will still want the photos - but many will not.




I doubt we will have masks on next year.


----------



## JacknSally

rpb718 said:


> Folks will be wearing a mask for rides.  I suppose some will still want the photos - but many will not.



*Count me in the group that will absolutely want the mask photos because what a WEIRD and CRAZY time to look back on in the future.  *

*I also love the cakesle, FWIW.*


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I doubt we will have masks on next year.



I'd be careful about predictions right now.


----------



## only hope

SaintsManiac said:


> Quick MB question: Does anything think ones from 18 months-2 years old will still work?



Possibly. People have had mb’s older than that work for the remote stuff. I’d bring the old ones and then check mde a bit after the first ride with wirelesss photo transmission to see if it showed up. If not and your group is sticking together, you’ll only need to buy one. But if you don’t have photopass it doesn’t really matter. There’s only a handful of attractions that have an interactive mb element.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rpb718 said:


> Folks will be wearing a mask for rides.  I suppose some will still want the photos - but many will not.


I wonder if the photos of people on rides not wearing masks will be deleted like other photo's in the past (middle finger etc. )


----------



## rockpiece

Have they said anything about removing masks for pictures and just putting them back on right after, sort of like how people remove bags and then put them back on? I'm not trying to take a picture in front of the castle with a mask on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> I'd be careful about predictions right now.




Ok let me put it this way, I won't be there until the mask requirement is over.


----------



## jenjersnap

I only received two of three back-to-back DVC emails too. I dread calling but guess I will, just to be absolutely safe. Of course, it also won’t let me order MBs for one of the three either so I guess the system doesn’t like three stays in a row, at least, not mine. 



TexasErin said:


> Completely OT, but what a cute dog picture in your avatar!
> 
> So weird about the flashback to 2013! I have three back to back DVC reservations and got emails to confirm two of them. I don’t know why I didn’t get an email to comfirm one of the resorts. I guess I will contact them later.


----------



## Alana20

Ninjagrrl said:


> I don't wait for Disney to announce anything, they are terrible at communicating with guests. If it were me, I'd call.


Thank! Took your advice and called. Wait time was about 30 minutes. CM I spoke to DID confirm AKL JH will not be open on July 10th as previously released and moved us yet again. This our fourth resort move for thIs reservation. Good times!


----------



## slothlord

constanze said:


> I saw someone posted they received notification their magic bands had shipped— so hoping to see more of those posts today!



I got notification this morning that my magic bands shipped! I hope that's a good sign of the opening moving forward as planned.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Have they said anything about removing masks for pictures and just putting them back on right after, sort of like how people remove bags and then put them back on? I'm not trying to take a picture in front of the castle with a mask on.



As Disney has stated, you must wear your mask at all times except while swimming and eating. They do not say it can be removed for photos, so no. Will people try to break the rules and get away with this? Of course.

You won’t be the only person wanting a maskless photo. Imagine everyone is taking their mask off for photos - what’s the point of the mask policy then if every guest is pulling it off for a picture?

Wear the mask. Follow the rules. If you can’t or don’t want to, don’t go.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

slothlord said:


> I got notification this morning that my magic bands shipped! I hope that's a good sign of the opening moving forward as planned.


I have 3 Diff MB orders all set to arrive 6/27 via USPS tracking


----------



## Moliphino

tbrown6791 said:


> I am at Pop in July as well and didn’t get an email. Through chatting with a CM this morning, they said I didn’t have to confirm anything, just proceed with the online check-in and that shows Disney I am still coming. I’m guessing this is only because Pop is on the list of open resorts. All the CM asked for was my resort and vacation dates.



I got emails for my two Pop stays at the end of August.  I had already done online check in for both.


----------



## han22735

JacknSally said:


> *Count me in the group that will absolutely want the mask photos because what a WEIRD and CRAZY time to look back on in the future.
> 
> I also love the cakesle, FWIW.*


Same with us!  LOL it will certainly be interesting to look back at in the future...


----------



## SaintsManiac

rockpiece said:


> Have they said anything about removing masks for pictures and just putting them back on right after, sort of like how people remove bags and then put them back on? I'm not trying to take a picture in front of the castle with a mask on.




They allow removal for photos in Shanghai. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Bjn10

I think it’s naive to think that no one will get Covid from going to Disney you just have to be aware of the risk I wouldn’t go if you don’t feel comfortable


----------



## Tjddis

Krandor said:


> You'll get headlines like this. It isn't just disney. Anybody who holds an event and causes cases will get called it.
> 
> https://time.com/5857058/coronavirus-croatia-tennis-tournament/


It’s unfortunate, and I know we are not supposed to discuss it, but this is where the dreaded 0 word raises it’s head.  Media will pump up whatever angle supports their editorial POV.  Like John Lennon once said just “gimme some truth”...makes it hard to truly evaluate situation...


----------



## Tjddis

That was supposed to say “P” word.  Sorry


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Florida reported over 5,000 new cases again today:  https://www.sun-sentinel.com/corona...0200625-qgdhuslpzfcidlkcw6feytwh6y-story.html


----------



## Mfowler7828

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Florida reported over 5,000 new cases again today:  https://www.sun-sentinel.com/corona...0200625-qgdhuslpzfcidlkcw6feytwh6y-story.html


 Actually down 500 if you are a glass half full kind of person.


----------



## LSUmiss

tbrown6791 said:


> I am at Pop in July as well and didn’t get an email. Through chatting with a CM this morning, they said I didn’t have to confirm anything, just proceed with the online check-in and that shows Disney I am still coming. I’m guessing this is only because Pop is on the list of open resorts. All the CM asked for was my resort and vacation dates.


Funny b/c my CM chat said I did have to call


----------



## marx

Azziefan said:


> Should we call tomorrow if we didn’t get an email about confirming or cancelling?


I called guest services last night and was told that since I already checked in online I didn't need to confirm.  To be honest, I didn't think the CM I spoke to was correct.  She told me to call the Internet Help Desk about not receiving emails.  I did, and the CM I spoke to opened a ticket.  Again, confidence is low.


----------



## Jrb1979

Ashley Carter (@AshleyLCarter1) Tweeted:
Following Disneyland's decision to postpone its reopening, the Actors’ Equity Association, the labor union that represents equity actors and stage performers, is urging Walt Disney World to delay its July reopening. Statement from Actors' Equity executive director Mary McColl: https://t.co/dO4o3meVI5

This should be interesting to see what happens from this.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Jrb1979 said:


> Ashley Carter (@AshleyLCarter1) Tweeted:
> Following Disneyland's decision to postpone its reopening, the Actors’ Equity Association, the labor union that represents equity actors and stage performers, is urging Walt Disney World to delay its July reopening. Statement from Actors' Equity executive director Mary McColl: https://t.co/dO4o3meVI5
> 
> This should be interesting to see what happens from this.


Seeing as most of the people in this Union are not going to be in the Parks anyway for quite a while...

They're not looking to delay it looks like, simply looking for Disney to accommodate them with more testing.


----------



## rteetz

Guys this is not a catch all news thread. Splash being rethemed has nothing to do with this thread. I have started a new thread for this news.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Guys this is not a catch all news thread. Splash being rethemed has nothing to do with this thread. I have started a new thread for this news.



*Sorry, I got excited! Plus they mentioned it won't affect the July 11 reopening for Splash so I thought it would be ok here.  *


----------



## Ninjagrrl

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Seeing as most of the people in this Union are not going to be in the Parks anyway for quite a while...


exactly. This is a non starter. Disney hasn't called any Equity actors back as far as i know, for this very reason. Just want to pile on the bandwagon.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> Ashley Carter (@AshleyLCarter1) Tweeted:
> Following Disneyland's decision to postpone its reopening, the Actors’ Equity Association, the labor union that represents equity actors and stage performers, is urging Walt Disney World to delay its July reopening. Statement from Actors' Equity executive director Mary McColl: https://t.co/dO4o3meVI5
> 
> This should be interesting to see what happens from this.


Also, Disney didn't delay DL due to anything other than the Cali government not allowing them enough time to prepare for the date that wanted.


----------



## Jen0107c

marx said:


> I called guest services last night and was told that since I already checked in online I didn't need to confirm.  To be honest, I didn't think the CM I spoke to was correct.  She told me to call the Internet Help Desk about not receiving emails.  I did, and the CM I spoke to opened a ticket.  Again, confidence is low.


I got two emails, one from my dvc reservation (I am a member) along with a TA booked Resevation. My TA booked trip sent me an email from Disney telling me to contact my TA if I was going. She was unsure and not aware of this when I called her about the email verification. She reached out to Disney and the cm was confused and put her on hold to investigate. She told her she put a note on the Resevation saying we were coming. My TA wasn’t convinced this cm knew enough about this email so she is going to call back.


----------



## princesscinderella

TexasErin said:


> Completely OT, but what a cute dog picture in your avatar!
> 
> So weird about the flashback to 2013! I have three back to back DVC reservations and got emails to confirm two of them. I don’t know why I didn’t get an email to comfirm one of the resorts. I guess I will contact them later.


Thanks thats my pouting Boston terrier piper.

I wonder if there was a cut off date for the emails and one of the back to back reservations didn’t make the cut.  My response date was by August 5th.  Maybe they only sent emails to reservations through sept 15th?   I have two other reservations but they are for the beginning and end of December and didn’t get anything for those but that’s so far away.

I just read that Disney is going to retheme splash to princess and the frog.  So excited I love that ride but I’m tired of looking at Brer bears butt in every scene he’s in.  They can do a lot with the princess and the frog change and it will fit nicely.


----------



## SmittS

It's funny seeing Magic Band shipment posts.  I forgot to post that I received my Magic Bands a week ago.  Then I received another set this week.  I cancelled two trips ~ a month ago.  Guess I'll hang onto these for next year.


----------



## Tbella

Just got off the phone with Disney to change my recovery dining package to a room only. She told me a bit over 2 hours ago they got an email saying that the opening of Disney World is going on as planned.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> As Disney has stated, you must wear your mask at all times except while swimming and eating. They do not say it can be removed for photos, so no. Will people try to break the rules and get away with this? Of course.
> 
> You won’t be the only person wanting a maskless photo. Imagine everyone is taking their mask off for photos - what’s the point of the mask policy then if every guest is pulling it off for a picture?
> 
> Wear the mask. Follow the rules. If you can’t or don’t want to, don’t go.


Easy to say, but it won’t happen.  You know people will remove for photos.


----------



## woody337

Ninjagrrl said:


> exactly. This is a non starter. Disney hasn't called any Equity actors back as far as i know, for this very reason. Just want to pile on the bandwagon.


And to add to that, nobody anywhere cried or kicked and screamed at all when Universal was about to open, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Azziefan

Anyone else think them announcing the adjustments of splash mountain was a PR move to cover the negativity surrounding reopening too soon?


----------



## lampshadehead

Just completed the Magic Band selection for an August 8th trip, and the message at the end was that the bands will be available for pick up at the front desk. Curious why they aren't shipping them, but I don't dare try calling right now.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

woody337 said:


> And to add to that, nobody anywhere cried or kicked and screamed at all when Universal was about to open, this is getting ridiculous


Wonder when their contract negotiations are supposed to start. This might really be stage setting for some kind of big ask in the new contract...


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Azziefan said:


> Anyone else think them announcing the adjustments of splash mountain was a PR move to cover the negativity surrounding reopening too soon?


More likely to make us forget about the nightmare that was park pass and 2021 bookings.


----------



## woody337

Ninjagrrl said:


> Wonder when their contract negotiations are supposed to start. This might really be stage setting for some kind of big ask in the new contract...


Oh i'm sure.  Wouldn't surprise me if they try to take advantage of this like that


----------



## Azziefan

I think it was a pr move- earlier today if you googled Disney you would see articles debating if they’re opening too soon - now you just see praise for splash mountain. Well played Disney


----------



## Ninjagrrl

woody337 said:


> Oh i'm sure.  Wouldn't surprise me if they try to take advantage of this like that


"The current _agreement_ began on September 10, 2017 and _expires_ on September 10, 2022. "
https://www.actorsequity.org/resources/contracts/Disneyworld/
Well, would you look at that.....


----------



## MickeyWaffles

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Easy to say, but it won’t happen.  You know people will remove for photos.



Yes, I said in my post that people will try to take their masks off for photos. Doesn’t mean that they should just because others are doing it. 

Disney can put measures in place and people will feel entitled to push the limit and work around them. It is what it is. Anyone going who puts in their trust in Disney to keep them safe also has to put their trust in the thousands of guests around them.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, I said in my post that people will try to take their masks off for photos. Doesn’t mean that they should just because others are doing it.
> 
> Disney can put measures in place and people will feel entitled to push the limit and work around them. It is what it is. Anyone going who puts in their trust in Disney to keep them safe also has to put their trust in the thousands of guests around them.


How do you know they won’t allow it?  Someone reported they allow the removal for photos  at Shanghai.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> that's a good point, I was talking more about non tipped CMs. like the ones that work at the parks, they get goodies all the time for guests. I would think leaving a tip for housekeeping or bell services is still fine
> @wdwguestservice  #castcompliment remember to get the name, where they are from and where they were working



Can we still fill out the compliment 4 keys cards at guest services? Or just send an email? 
I don't have a twitter, I guess I'm bad at being a millennial


----------



## hereforthechurros

lampshadehead said:


> Just completed the Magic Band selection for an August 8th trip, and the message at the end was that the bands will be available for pick up at the front desk. Curious why they aren't shipping them, but I don't dare try calling right now.


August 8th here as well and it says it will ship shortly. Inconsistently remains consistent!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> How do you know they won’t allow it?  Someone reported they allow the removal for photos  at Shanghai.



As far as we know right now, they won’t. It doesn’t say that they will. Anyone going should prepare to wear it and if CMs allow them to take it off for photos, hooray for them!

People should not go into this expecting maskless photos. They could be disappointed, complain to CMs (unfairly) etc.

Expect to wear it, if you don’t have to, yippee!


----------



## shoegal9

kylenne said:


> I got a premium band for my Labor Day weekend stay but it said that I would have to pick it up at the resort. Maybe it's because it's one of the newer styles? I got the Elsa one.
> 
> I just thought it was really odd since they're trying hard to minimize front desk contact.



That's weird. I will also be there Labor Day weekend and I selected the castle premium band like a week ago in MDE.  Received an email that it shipped out today.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> As far as we know right now, they won’t. It doesn’t say that they will. Anyone going should prepare to wear it and if CMs allow them to take it off for photos, hooray for them!
> 
> People should not go into this expecting maskless photos. They could be disappointed, complain to CMs (unfairly) etc.
> 
> Expect to wear it, if you don’t have to, yippee!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We have plenty of Disney pics all over my walls. Ones with masks will be unique and kinda like a "We survived C19 in 2020 at WDW. " Fun memories with a twist.  



Hopefully we get some ADR info soooooon. Ready to move forward with this vacation.


----------



## aweehughes

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We have plenty of Disney pics all over my walls. Ones with masks will be unique and kinda like a "We survived C19 in 2020 at WDW. " Fun memories with a twist.
> 
> We bought MM for the photos because they will be unique for this trip.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we get some ADR info soooooon. Ready to move forward with this vacation.


----------



## kariyava

Is anyone else still unable to get through to Disney IT?  We have tickets (and a resort stay) but haven't been able to reserve park days for two people in our group because MDE inexplicably reassigned their tickets to a third member of our group.  I got through to a phone CM who couldn't help me -- she said I needed to call Disney IT.  I have been trying since Monday without success.  Are they taking calls?  If anyone has gotten through to Disney IT in the past couple days, which number did you use?


----------



## PixarBall

Mfowler7828 said:


> Actually down 500 if you are a glass half full kind of person.


More like glass 1/8 full


----------



## Disneytrippin'

And just like that they are replacing Splash Mountain. Only if they play" going down the bayou" and include grandma with her walker please.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Question about the buses - what do you think they will do about bigger groups? Say, 11 people staying together in a grand villa ...

Would they use the empty “do not sit here” seats in that situation? Those people could all sit near each other and would take up multiple zones.

Just curious.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question about the buses - what do you think they will do about bigger groups? Say, 11 people staying together in a grand villa ...
> 
> Would they use the empty “do not sit here” seats in that situation? Those people could all sit near each other and would take up multiple zones.
> 
> Just curious.


I could see that - if you're all together anyway theres no need for social distancing. I know thats what the airlines do with the "Middle Seat Empty" thing. If you are a party of 3, you can all sit in one row.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question about the buses - what do you think they will do about bigger groups? Say, 11 people staying together in a grand villa ...
> 
> Would they use the empty “do not sit here” seats in that situation? Those people could all sit near each other and would take up multiple zones.
> 
> Just curious.


they will probably let people break the rules just like they will probably let them break the rule for a photo without a mask.


----------



## rteetz

Azziefan said:


> Anyone else think them announcing the adjustments of splash mountain was a PR move to cover the negativity surrounding reopening too soon?


No but it was announced at this time for other reasons likely. We are in the midst of a nationwide movement.


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question about the buses - what do you think they will do about bigger groups? Say, 11 people staying together in a grand villa ...
> 
> Would they use the empty “do not sit here” seats in that situation? Those people could all sit near each other and would take up multiple zones.
> 
> Just curious.


I’m thinking they would take up 2 zones of the bus probably


----------



## disneyjr77

JacknSally said:


> *Count me in the group that will absolutely want the mask photos because what a WEIRD and CRAZY time to look back on in the future.
> 
> I also love the cakesle, FWIW.*


This is what my fiance and I keep saying.  We're going for our honeymoon in September and it'll just be another way to look back on this year.


----------



## Spridell

MickeyWaffles said:


> As far as we know right now, they won’t. It doesn’t say that they will. Anyone going should prepare to wear it and if CMs allow them to take it off for photos, hooray for them!
> 
> People should not go into this expecting maskless photos. They could be disappointed, complain to CMs (unfairly) etc.
> 
> Expect to wear it, if you don’t have to, yippee!


I saw people at the hotels and DS this week removing for pictures and cast members did not say anything.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Can we still fill out the compliment 4 keys cards at guest services? Or just send an email?
> I don't have a twitter, I guess I'm bad at being a millennial


yes of course


----------



## stephk1981

I finally got someone to help me on the reservation line with DD December reservation for the parks....but while I was on the line I asked why it wouldn't let me reserve park days for me  for our 2021 trip( it will for DS and DD now). My AP will expire the week before that 2021 trip and she said I won't be able to make a park reservation until 60 days before my AP expires( when they allow me to renew.) Doesn't that defeat the purpose of having my resort reservation, the park days may be all gone by then. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> As Disney has stated, you must wear your mask at all times except while swimming and eating. They do not say it can be removed for photos, so no. Will people try to break the rules and get away with this? Of course.
> 
> You won’t be the only person wanting a maskless photo. Imagine everyone is taking their mask off for photos - what’s the point of the mask policy then if every guest is pulling it off for a picture?
> 
> Wear the mask. Follow the rules. If you can’t or don’t want to, don’t go.



I’m actually not so sure this will be true in all places. I could see Disney setting up photo areas that are distanced from others so you can take off your mask to take a photo. I’m particularly thinking of the inlet by the castle on your way to Tomorrowland. 

Disney will want to try and profit from the photos if they are still supplying the photographers...


----------



## FatBambi

disneyjr77 said:


> This is what my fiance and I keep saying.  We're going for our honeymoon in September and it'll just be another way to look back on this year.


We're in the same boat. We're going on our late honeymoon and looking forward to goofy mask pictures to commemorate the most unique trip we'll ever take!


----------



## JacknSally

*Sorry if these have already been brought up. I got sucked into the Splash retheme thread. *
*
Just saw these on Carlye’s IG stories. @rteetz, apologies if these are out of place on this thread - feel free to delete if so!
*
**


----------



## Spaceguy55

stephk1981 said:


> I finally got someone to help me on the reservation line with DD December reservation for the parks....but while I was on the line I asked why it wouldn't let me reserve park days for me  for our 2021 trip( it will for DS and DD now). My AP will expire the week before that 2021 trip and she said I won't be able to make a park reservation until 60 days before my AP expires( when they allow me to renew.) Doesn't that defeat the purpose of having my resort reservation, the park days may be all gone by then. Anyone else have this issue?


Not sure what the rules are now but can't you still buy a length of stay ticket and when you get inside your 60 days then apply it to a renewal ?
Might need to escalate to GS, but might work ..worth a call anyway...


----------



## cristen72

Hoping for news soon on when existing room only reservations can add tickets.   At this point, that’s more important to me than ADRs.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure what the rules are now but can't you still buy a length of stay ticket and when you get inside your 60 days then apply it to a renewal ?
> Might need to escalate to GS, but might work ..worth a call anyway...


except you can't buy any tickets now so that won't help her get her 2021 park reservations before they get limited.


----------



## stephk1981

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not sure what the rules are now but can't you still buy a length of stay ticket and when you get inside your 60 days then apply it to a renewal ?
> Might need to escalate to GS, but might work ..worth a call anyway...


That's a good idea, it will be more $ , a length of stay ticket for 9 days is more than I will pay for my FL resident AP and they will only ' upgrade' your ticket. But, I may have to do this to secure park spots....thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## csmith1004

JacknSally said:


> *Sorry if these have already been brought up. I got sucked into the Splash retheme thread. *
> *
> Just saw these on Carlye’s IG stories. @rteetz, apologies if these are out of place on this thread - feel free to delete if so!
> *
> *View attachment 504103View attachment 504102*



I really wish we had a time frame for TRON. That will factor in to when we activate our APs. Our plan was to activate in October assuming TRON would open sometime in 2021 and we’d have several chances to ride it.


----------



## Llama mama

So if Disney is allowing late cancellations there really isn’t a need to purchase insurance. I read 24 hours before check in . Is that correct?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ninjagrrl said:


> except you can't buy any tickets now so that won't help her get her 2021 park reservations before they get limited.


Earlier this week they were letting people renew early so they could make their reservations.  I"d call the passholder line and talk to someone about renewing early.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Does anyone think that any of the table service restaurants will offer take out options? I love Via Napoli’s pizza and arancini, but I’m not willing to eat inside a restaurant to get it.  I’d rather get it and eat it on a socially distanced bench outside.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Ninjagrrl said:


> except you can't buy any tickets now so that won't help her get her 2021 park reservations before they get limited.


You can soon, if a package a call to GS might be needed first to confirm if possible.

By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park availability online prior to purchasing their tickets. Please note that park reservations are limited in number and subject to availability. Availability can change until the reservation is finalized.


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

constanze said:


> I saw someone posted they received notification their magic bands had shipped— so hoping to see more of those posts today!


We will be there on July 12th and we received our magic bands last week.


----------



## kimili8

[QUOTE="hereforthechurros
August 8th here as well and it says it will ship shortly. Inconsistently remains consistent!


We are 8/8 as well and I got an email this morning saying magic bands have shipped


----------



## NoTime42

Anna_Sh said:


> Does anyone think that any of the table service restaurants will offer take out options? I love Via Napoli’s pizza and arancini, but I’m not willing to eat inside a restaurant to get it.  I’d rather get it and eat it on a socially distanced bench outside.


I agree, and it shouldn’t be hard for them. (Probably no Mezzo Metra size)
Patina’s sister restaurant, Naples, in DL’s DTD does have to go boxes.  It’s not unusual to see a family walking in the DL park with their pizza box.

I’m guessing Via Napoli doesn’t offer this on regular nights because their oven capacity seems to be maxed out with dine in orders, but now they will have fewer dine in customers.


----------



## Jake

Is this a new trend ?  CA numbers as FL numbers of virus people going up.  Do you think WDW opening will be delayed ?

With FL numbers going up each day, I can not see Disney World reopening.


----------



## RhodyKP

Skippyboo said:


> Disney says face covering should have ear loops or ties.


I'm fairly certain I read somewhere on the boards yesterday that someone was told by a CM that gaiters were ok. lol talk about unreliable information! But still.


----------



## marx

kariyava said:


> Is anyone else still unable to get through to Disney IT?  We have tickets (and a resort stay) but haven't been able to reserve park days for two people in our group because MDE inexplicably reassigned their tickets to a third member of our group.  I got through to a phone CM who couldn't help me -- she said I needed to call Disney IT.  I have been trying since Monday without success.  Are they taking calls?  If anyone has gotten through to Disney IT in the past couple days, which number did you use?


I've had to call them every day this week.  Monday because I had a problem with the Park Reservation system allotment of days (they fixed), Tuesday changing guests on a resort reservation (they fixed), yesterday with the Park Reservation timing out on the loading Friends and Family page (fixed, but issue is back).  Today, I'm calling back about the Park Reservation time out error.

And to finally answer your question - today was the easiest day to reach them.  Connected with only about 10 tries.  (Still on hold though - going on 1 hour 15 minutes).  Tuesday it was over 200 redials (my phone only records up to 200 redials, so I don't know the actual number).

ETA: 407-939-4357


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jake said:


> Is this a new trend ?  CA numbers as FL numbers of virus people going up.  Do you think WDW opening will be delayed ?
> 
> With FL numbers going up each day, I can not see Disney World reopening.


Walt Disney World has confirmed via a few outlets today that they will be opening on time with planned safety protocols in place.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jake said:


> Is this a new trend ?  CA numbers as FL numbers of virus people going up.  Do you think WDW opening will be delayed ?
> 
> With FL numbers going up each day, I can not see Disney World reopening.


WDW announced to CMs they are on schedule to reopen as previously announced. They already secured State and local approval to open.

Disney didn’t delay the CA opening because of case numbers. Disneyland did not have state approval to open (no theme parks do yet in CA). They received word from CA guidelines for reopening won’t be released until after the 4th of July.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## cakebaker

hereforthechurros said:


> Walt Disney World has confirmed via a few outlets today that they will be opening on time with planned safety protocols in place.


 That’s their plan for now. I wouldn’t be shocked, if the trends continue, to see that change.


----------



## RWinNOLA

IWantMickeyToo said:


> We will be there on July 12th and we received our magic bands last week.



We arrive on the July 14th (DVC).  Online check-in complete and magic bands ordered long ago.  Message on MDE just says order is complete and they will let us when the magic bands are shipped.  

I’m also in that group that stopped received e-mails. Got the initial e-mail on 5/29 about the ADR/FP cancellations and the theme park reservation system priority but nothing since.

I feel like I’m in some kind of Disney timeout room!!


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> That’s their plan for now. I wouldn’t be shocked, if the trends continue, to see that change.



Agree that WDW is likely watching the numbers closely.  Wouldn’t be surprised if they are communicating with DeSantis to urge statewide emphasis on distancing measures/mask requirements to try to get these numbers down before opening.  If DeSantis doesn’t cooperate, I could see WDW threatening you delay opening.


----------



## Mit88

RWinNOLA said:


> Agree that WDW is likely watching the numbers closely.  Wouldn’t be surprised if they are communicating with DeSantis to urge statewide emphasis on distancing measures/mask requirements to try to get these numbers down before opening.  If DeSantis doesn’t cooperate, I could see WDW threatening you delay opening.



And I’m sure DeSantis would comply. They’re so close to opening that DeSantis see’s green in his eyes. If Disney tells him, well, I think we’re going to delay the opening because you’re not taking precautions seriously, DeSantis would immediately order a press briefing announcing state wide mandates


----------



## LSUmiss

IWantMickeyToo said:


> We will be there on July 12th and we received our magic bands last week.


We are there 7/12 too & no magic bands yet or email that they we’re shipped.


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

RWinNOLA said:


> We arrive on the July 14th (DVC).  Online check-in complete and magic bands ordered long ago.  Message on MDE just says order is complete and they will let us when the magic bands are shipped.
> 
> I’m also in that group that stopped received e-mails. Got the initial e-mail on 5/29 about the ADR/FP cancellations and the theme park reservation system priority but nothing since.
> 
> I feel like I’m in some kind of Disney timeout room!!


I can certainly join you in that room.  The only emails I received were for the ADR cancellations (and that was well after I saw  them swept away in MDE).  If it weren't for this thread and other DISboards threads I would have missed the park reservations.  Sigh...  Now I did just get the email to confirm my trip.  I work for the Federal government and I think I can accurately (but sadly) state that Disney's IT department rivals that of the government.


----------



## merry_nbright

Are people still having trouble getting through on the phones?


----------



## Katrina Y

LSUmiss said:


> We are there 7/12 too & no magic bands yet or email that they we’re shipped.


July 11th and I have already have mine. Are yours the complimentary ones or did you upgrade?


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

LSUmiss said:


> We are there 7/12 too & no magic bands yet or email that they we’re shipped.


I'm not sure if this is a factor but I had ordered the MBs for our trip which was originally booked for April so the order was sitting in MDE all this time.  I thought I was going to need to reorder but it MDE said that the order was awaiting shipment (or something to that effect).  Then one day, it changed to "your order has shipped".  I didn't believe it until the MBs showed up at my door.


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> We are there 7/12 too & no magic bands yet or email that they we’re shipped.



Maybe is a Louisiana thing, lol.


----------



## hereforthechurros

merry_nbright said:


> Are people still having trouble getting through on the phones?


My husband is braving the lines now to see if he can get through to confirm our reservation. I’ll report back.


----------



## merry_nbright

hereforthechurros said:


> My husband is braving the lines now to see if he can get through to confirm our reservation. I’ll report back how it goes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I called the 1936 number today and yesterday, took about 30 redials, and then I got in, entered my reservation #, then selected #2, and a CM answered within a minute or 2.   I fully expected to be on hold for hours, but didn't have to at all. Only on hold when CM was trying to switch up my BWI reservation.


----------



## one_cat

RWinNOLA said:


> I feel like I’m in some kind of Disney timeout room!!



Me too. I was getting all the emails and surveys.  I felt special.  Now nothing for 2 weeks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

merry_nbright said:


> Thank you so much!


Two hour quoted wait time. We’ll see if it takes that long. Assuming we aren’t disconnected


----------



## andyman8

Azziefan said:


> Anyone else think them announcing the adjustments of splash mountain was a PR move to cover the negativity surrounding reopening too soon?


I think it’s likely this was well in the works, but they decided to go ahead with the announcement this morning to shake off the press they were receiving regarding the DL delay. You’ll notice the announcement came from DL PR, which means the decision to announce today either came from DL management or Burbank.


kariyava said:


> Is anyone else still unable to get through to Disney IT?  We have tickets (and a resort stay) but haven't been able to reserve park days for two people in our group because MDE inexplicably reassigned their tickets to a third member of our group.  I got through to a phone CM who couldn't help me -- she said I needed to call Disney IT.  I have been trying since Monday without success.  Are they taking calls?  If anyone has gotten through to Disney IT in the past couple days, which number did you use?


It took me about 40 or 50 tries yesterday afternoon/evening, but I was eventually able to get through with about a two hour wait. You just have to keep calling and hope it goes through at some point. I called the IT Help Desk directly.


merry_nbright said:


> Are people still having trouble getting through on the phones?


Yes, even today I’m still having to call multiple times to get an open line. They’re also not transferring (just giving numbers) right now, so any question you have that the department you’re speaking with can’t answer will require a separate call.


----------



## LSUmiss

merry_nbright said:


> Are people still having trouble getting through on the phones?


Yep. Been only for an hour & 40 min so far. Said more than 2.5 hour wait when I was transferred.


----------



## LSUmiss

Katrina Y said:


> July 11th and I have already have mine. Are yours the complimentary ones or did you upgrade?


Complimentary. You?


----------



## Sandisw

stephk1981 said:


> That's a good idea, it will be more $ , a length of stay ticket for 9 days is more than I will pay for my FL resident AP and they will only ' upgrade' your ticket. But, I may have to do this to secure park spots....thanks for the suggestion!



I have read that people have been allowed to renew outside the 60 day window...especially if the 4 month extension is what did it.


----------



## Racheldb

Got an email just now letting me know my MagicBands just shipped for my July 14th trip!


----------



## LSUmiss

Got through on phone in right under 2 hours. CM said they do want ppl to call to confirm they’re still going if you didn’t get an email. But she also said they’re aren’t cancelling any reservations that don’t confirm.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disny_luvr

I’m not really sure where to ask this...

My TA added tickets to our room only reservation this morning. This is for August of 2021. Does anyone know if the PLUS option (to visit water parks) is available for next year? We were able to add the park hopper option, so fingers crossed that park hopping will be back next year. I’d email my TA and ask her, but I know she is so overwhelmed, I thought I’d get a response from someone here quicker than I’d hear back from her. 

On a good note, I was able to book my 9 park days in a matter of minutes. I think I prefer booking park days rather than making fast pass selections. I’m not sure how the reservation system will work with park hopping though.


----------



## marx

Racheldb said:


> Got an email just now letting me know my MagicBands just shipped for my July 14th trip!


Just like other emails, I didn't get that email as well.  But, I did get an alert in MDE


----------



## wareagle57

I’m kind of surprised we don’t have an update on AP previews. I guess maybe they are waiting for the other reservations to be made before they try to handle 2 messes at once. But next Tuesday is a week away from the first Cast Preview. I didn’t think we’d be making reservations less than a week out. But since I doubt they drop it tomorrow with APs already signing up for regular days, it looks like that will be the case.


----------



## woody337

rteetz said:


>


Thats funny......HE was the reason they couldnt open


----------



## Azziefan

woody337 said:


> Thats funny......HE was the reason they couldnt open


Right and they definitely low key shaded him lol


----------



## Azziefan

Do we think Disney will open on time?


----------



## woody337

Azziefan said:


> Do we think Disney will open on time?


I think so
Anthony, I'm glad you think thats funny


----------



## OKW Lover

Azziefan said:


> Anyone else think them announcing the adjustments of splash mountain was a PR move to cover the negativity surrounding reopening too soon?


No. Not at all.  Totally separate to me.


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, that is clear as mud. I haven’t gotten through via phone or chat. That dumb email which was supposed to help call volumes is actually causing bigger issues for them! 



LSUmiss said:


> Got through on phone in right under 2 hours. CM said they do want ppl to call to confirm they’re still going if you didn’t get an email. But she also said they’re aren’t cancelling any reservations that don’t confirm.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Azziefan said:


> Do we think Disney will open on time?


yes they will.  They've already said they will.  Cases down under 10% today.  Hopefully that trend continues.


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


>


I think it is going to be fascinating to see how this plays out.  Texas has rolled back reopening plans, Ca is considering doing so.  I’ve met a lot of nice folks on here planning to go so I hope it works out for them.  If the numbers in FLA don’t turn around quick they are going to be under tremendous pressure to roll back, statewide.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I called the 1936 number today and yesterday, took about 30 redials, and then I got in, entered my reservation #, then selected #2, and a CM answered within a minute or 2.   I fully expected to be on hold for hours, but didn't have to at all. Only on hold when CM was trying to switch up my BWI reservation.


the first call was cut off so we tried this number. Only had to dial in about 10 times and it’s a 90 minute wait.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I kinda feel bad. I moved our November backup trip from all star movies to Art of animation next spring and start of call to end was like 13 minutes this morning. I too was expecting hours of hold time. Maybe everyone is staying off the phones?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Tbella said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney to change my recovery dining package to a room only. She told me a bit over 2 hours ago they got an email saying that the opening of Disney World is going on as planned.


I mean, the reopening of Disney World will go on as planned until it isn’t, just like Disney World would never close back in March until it did.  If Orlando hospitals start getting overwhelmed, Disney isn’t going to be able to open.  It won’t matter where they are in the “reopening process” or “how difficult it would be to stop now that they’ve come this far.”


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/vide...-look-at-disney-park-pass-reservation-system/


----------



## hereforthechurros

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, the reopening of Disney World will go on as planned until it isn’t, just like Disney World would never close back in March until it did.  If Orlando hospitals start getting overwhelmed, Disney isn’t going to be able to open.  It won’t matter where they are in the “reopening process” or “how difficult it would be to stop now that they’ve come this far.”


One more quick point because I know people are tired of this talk, but the reason we are seeing as many cases as April at this point, but the hospital alarm hasn’t gone off yet is because many (most?) hospitals have used this time set set up additional secure COVID units. Cleveland clinic for instance has an entire building now just for COVID care. So we are more prepared, but it’s still scary and awful. And this isn’t to stay the overwhelming issue won’t come, it just hasn’t yet.

We aren’t going by feelings. We are going by DL’s own press release saying they have to wait for guidelines, and WDW’s words today that they are moving forward as planned. No doubt wdw is watching this carefully so it’s not like we more than they do.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/vide...-look-at-disney-park-pass-reservation-system/


Is tomorrow the day for APs? If so much luck to y’all!


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Is tomorrow the day for APs? If so much luck to y’all!


It would be nice if they extended mine.


----------



## Tjddis

hereforthechurros said:


> One more quick point because I know people are tired of this talk, but the reason we are seeing as many cases as April at this point, but the hospital alarm hasn’t gone off yet is because many (most?) hospitals have used this time set set up additional secure COVID units. Cleveland clinic for instance has an entire building now just for COVID care. So we are more prepared, but it’s still scary and awful. And this isn’t to stay the overwhelming issue won’t come, it just hasn’t yet.
> 
> We aren’t going by feelings. We are going by DL’s own press release saying they have to wait for guidelines, and WDW’s words today that they are moving forward as planned. No doubt wdw is watching this carefully so it’s not like we more than they do.


And no public policy could/should ever be adjusted/pressured to change due to high emotions ot “feelings”..

Like I said, will be fascinating to watch


----------



## Funfire240

jenjersnap said:


> Well, that is clear as mud. I haven’t gotten through via phone or chat. That dumb email which was supposed to help call volumes is actually causing bigger issues for them!



I got through chat on the app last night and asked if I could find out where we would be staying if Sports won't be open - the chat told me to call I replied with Thanks but I haven't been able to get through and the response was you're welcome let us know if you have any questions. May the force be with you.  Isn't that the truth? Although more and more we are leaning to not going these days


----------



## Nlfm432010

Hi All

I live local.  Can I take a Lyft to a resort for dining?  I don't have reservations, just want to walk up

Ty!


----------



## merry_nbright

Nlfm432010 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I live local.  Can I take a Lyft to a resort for dining?  I don't have reservations, just want to walk up
> 
> Ty!



Hello! Per people who are there, you have to have reservations to dine at a resort or they won’t let you in.


----------



## jb405

Just checking... can I get stand alone tickets for 2021 yet? We have a dvc rental credit to use so a package won’t work. Thanks!


----------



## Nlfm432010

merry_nbright said:


> Hello! Per people who are there, you have to have reservations to dine at a resort or they won’t let you in.


Ty!


----------



## Pens Fan

I'm curious about the emails that went out asking us to confirm our reservations.  Did anyone get one for an Oct or later reservation?  Our son got one for his Aug trip, but I didn't get one for an Oct trip.

I don't want to waste the time calling them if they only need confirmation for trips up to a certain date right now.

Thanks!


----------



## Lynn in MI

kariyava said:


> Is anyone else still unable to get through to Disney IT?  We have tickets (and a resort stay) but haven't been able to reserve park days for two people in our group because MDE inexplicably reassigned their tickets to a third member of our group.  I got through to a phone CM who couldn't help me -- she said I needed to call Disney IT.  I have been trying since Monday without success.  Are they taking calls?  If anyone has gotten through to Disney IT in the past couple days, which number did you use?


I was able to get through to IT at 1-800-848-6413. Two days ago I was able to get through using option 4 but today I used option 3. I'm an AP holder and could not make more than 3 days park reservations on a 5 day Disney Springs resort stay. The CM was finally able to make my remaining reservations. On hold 1 hour 42 minutes. I did have to use the dial-hangup-dial method to actually get a line.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nlfm432010 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I live local.  Can I take a Lyft to a resort for dining?  I don't have reservations, just want to walk up
> 
> Ty!


I don't now if they'd let you in in a Lyft but you could park at Springs and take a bus over.  I saw someone do that today and go to Sanaa for lunch (walk up).  However I watched someone yesterday that tried to go to Whispering Canyon and they had to make an ADR first even though it was empty.  They ended up  having to go to concierge to get the reservation cause their app wasn't working. (they were staying at Copper Creek)


----------



## glocker

Brocktoon said:


> Just watching CNN, and it looks like the media may be stirring the pot.  They were talking about Disneyland opening being delayed, and then the reporter/analyst/pundit mentioned that they see no way that Disney World can open as planned.  If media outlets put pressure on Disney, I would not be surprised to see WDW delay the opening due to bad publicity ... ie anything is possible at this point


Wouldn't call that "stirring the pot" per se. Which was it, reporter? Analyst? Pundit? A reporter making that statement is likely an uninformed opinion. Analyst is a professional and should be listened to. Pundit is political. Was it a doctor? Epidemiologist? If it's the latter, then you should listen as they know how viruses spread. Just making a blanket statement with shades of "media is bad" thrown in is not really fair.


----------



## Tjddis

Brocktoon said:


> Just watching CNN, and it looks like the media may be stirring the pot.  They were talking about Disneyland opening being delayed, and then the reporter/analyst/pundit mentioned that they see no way that Disney World can open as planned.  If media outlets put pressure on Disney, I would not be surprised to see WDW delay the opening due to bad publicity ... ie anything is possible at this point


They started with that take literally minutes after DL made the announcement last Eve.  I had CNN in coincidentAlly while reading the release.


----------



## Tjddis

glocker said:


> Wouldn't call that "stirring the pot" per se. Which was it, reporter? Analyst? Pundit? A reporter making that statement is likely an uninformed opinion. Analyst is a professional and should be listened to. Pundit is political. Was it a doctor? Epidemiologist? If it's the latter, then you should listen as they know how viruses spread. Just making a blanket statement with shades of "media is bad" thrown in is not really fair.


Last night it was Dr Sanjay Gupta


----------



## Sandisw

jb405 said:


> Just checking... can I get stand alone tickets for 2021 yet? We have a dvc rental credit to use so a package won’t work. Thanks!



June 28th...it was on the DVC site today for stand alone 2021 tickets


----------



## Azziefan

Brocktoon said:


> Just watching CNN, and it looks like the media may be stirring the pot.  They were talking about Disneyland opening being delayed, and then the reporter/analyst/pundit mentioned that they see no way that Disney World can open as planned.  If media outlets put pressure on Disney, I would not be surprised to see WDW delay the opening due to bad publicity ... ie anything is possible at this point




Is this on cnn rn?


----------



## OKW Lover

Nlfm432010 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I live local.  Can I take a Lyft to a resort for dining?  I don't have reservations, just want to walk up
> 
> Ty!


No


----------



## FinallyFL

Pens Fan said:


> I'm curious about the emails that went out asking us to confirm our reservations.  Did anyone get one for an Oct or later reservation?  Our son got one for his Aug trip, but I didn't get one for an Oct trip.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I also got one for my Aug trip but not my Oct trip.


----------



## AmberMV

BTW I got a survey from Disney earlier today about my park reservation in 11 months.  Thought that was kinda funny 

It basically asked what continent I'm from, my age, how easy the park res. system was to use, what I know about requirements for visiting the parks now and what requirements I'd like to see, if I've been to wdw, last time and how often, if I'm staying at a wdw resort, how many people in my fam and their ages, household income and if I'm a member of a number of associations (like TiW, DVC, AP, Club33, CM, Visa holder, etc)


----------



## stephk1981

Sandisw said:


> I have read that people have been allowed to renew outside the 60 day window...especially if the 4 month extension is what did it.


Thank you! That would definitely work well if they do that


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Since this is a blanket "theme park updates" thread I just got an interesting email from SeaWorld, of which I bought APs for my family during their huge special ($250 Platinum AP for all U.S. parks):
> 
> -they have upgraded my 3 year old's silver pass to Gold til 12/31/20 which enables an additional free guest ticket and 50% off extra guest tickets, a free animal encounter, and free photo downloads, plus free preferred parking and extra in park discounts
> -they have upgraded my husband and my Platinum passes to include: $50 in-park spending credit per pass, 2 specialty drinks per pass, 30% dining and shopping in parks
> 
> Step. Up. Your. Game. Disney.
> 
> That is all


UPDATE:  I received an email from SeaWorld parks today saying they accidentally sent these emails to people who purchased passes after May 18, 2020 and these emails were meant for people who were passholders during the shutdown not new passholders and all the benefits listed are invalid for new passholders.  So, great job there, SeaWorld parks.  I retract my praise of you!


----------



## jb405

Sandisw said:


> June 28th...it was on the DVC site today for stand alone 2021 tickets


Thank you!


----------



## kariyava

Just to clarify, does anyone know if we will be able to book packages for late 2021 (October-December) on the 28th? 

If not, do we have any idea when that will open up?


----------



## Sandisw

kariyava said:


> Just to clarify, does anyone know if we will be able to book packages for late 2021 (October-December) on the 28th?
> 
> If not, do we have any idea when that will open up?



I think they are only selling until September 26, 2021 right now.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/vide...-look-at-disney-park-pass-reservation-system/


They left out a few steps:

Try to log in to your MDE account and get a "Just a Moment" pink castle landing page.
Repeat for 2 hours
Once you are able to see the Park Pass System button, click it to go to a Space Mountain landing page with a randomly selected countdown that resets at indeterminate intervals.
Once you finally get in, if you are unable to book your Park Pass reservations despite having room reservations and valid park tickets for those days, call CS and wait on hold for several hours.
Scream in frustration


----------



## JacknSally

Pens Fan said:


> I'm curious about the emails that went out asking us to confirm our reservations.  Did anyone get one for an Oct or later reservation?  Our son got one for his Aug trip, but I didn't get one for an Oct trip.
> 
> I don't want to waste the time calling them if they only need confirmation for trips up to a certain date right now.
> 
> Thanks!


*
I have not gotten one for our 11/30 DVC rental or our 12/1 POFQ package! I do usually get the Disney emails, FWIW.*


----------



## fla4fun

JacknSally said:


> *I can only speak to my experience, but I am booked through a TA and I receive the emails directly from Disney. *


Same here.  My August stay is through a third party, I got the email last night, and I confirmed the reservation today.  I waited on the phone while they called Disney, and they came back that it was done.  So many hoops to jump through!  You would think Disney would have seen that I made park reservations on Monday and figured, yes, she’s still coming as scheduled.


----------



## mdjen28

Pens Fan said:


> I'm curious about the emails that went out asking us to confirm our reservations.  Did anyone get one for an Oct or later reservation?  Our son got one for his Aug trip, but I didn't get one for an Oct trip.
> 
> I don't want to waste the time calling them if they only need confirmation for trips up to a certain date right now.
> 
> Thanks!



Got one yesterday for a Labor Day Trip on DVC points have to "respond by Aug 4"


----------



## DougLovesYou

Don't remember where I read it (my brain is fried after the phone calls this week!) But I think the confirmation/action required emails are only being sent to guests with trips from July 11th thru Sept 30th right now.


----------



## lauraingalls

I got in under 10 min today to customer service and they moved me from All Stars Resort to Pop Century with no extra charge and same room category. I am happy!


----------



## Brocktoon

glocker said:


> Wouldn't call that "stirring the pot" per se. Which was it, reporter? Analyst? Pundit? A reporter making that statement is likely an uninformed opinion. Analyst is a professional and should be listened to. Pundit is political. Was it a doctor? Epidemiologist? If it's the latter, then you should listen as they know how viruses spread. Just making a blanket statement with shades of "media is bad" thrown in is not really fair.



I think it was a financial or business analyst just discussing that corporations should step up and shut things down if the government won't respond to potential rising COVID cases.  I'm not taking sides saying it was bad or good ... just posting that they were specifically calling out the WDW re-opening.

I'd consider it stirring the pot a bit though, as the the person speaking wasn't a medical expert but spoke like it was almost a certainty that WDW would delay opening.  I feel that based on where the COVID #s may go ... anything could happen, but it's a bit premature to say delaying opening is coming based on Disneyland.


----------



## marx

SMRT-1 said:


> They left out a few steps:
> 
> Try to log in to your MDE account and get a "Just a Moment" pink castle landing page.
> Repeat for 2 hours
> Once you are able to see the Park Pass System button, click it to go to a Space Mountain landing page with a randomly selected countdown that resets at indeterminate intervals.
> Once you finally get in, if you are unable to book your Park Pass reservations despite having room reservations and valid park tickets for those days, call CS and wait on hold for several hours.
> Scream in frustration


User error


----------



## CastAStone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276230254898507776


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JacknSally said:


> *I have not gotten one for our 11/30 DVC rental or our 12/1 POFQ package! I do usually get the Disney emails, FWIW.*


I have 6 trips planned, and the only emails that I received were for my triple-split stay in August. They are only sending emails through September.


----------



## LSUmiss

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276230254898507776


Maybe something like this will help.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276230254898507776



NOW they can start moving forward with plans....once Newsom reveals his plans after July 4th holiday


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> NOW they can start moving forward with plans....once Newsom reveals his plans after July 4th holiday


It sounds like they still need to reach an agreement with Unite Here union.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276230254898507776


No reopening date, but it is promising! Obviously Disney is extremely motivated to get its Parks back open... That took less than a day.


----------



## Makmak

kylenne said:


> Oh neat, I'll keep checking. I've gotten that message once before, on my last trip I got the Chef Figment one for F&W but I legitimately had to pick it up at the resort.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if they will still give out leis at the Poly.


Royal Pacific didn’t give us our leis this time (so I just brought the ones from previous trips for the kids)


----------



## Stitch 1213

Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## pepperandchips

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


You have to be comfortable with your own choice. I’m personally only comfortable with outdoor dining, outdoor attractions, no shared elevators, no shared buses, etc. Those guidelines really narrow my stay down, but I’m fine with that as an AP in driving distance. You are the only one who can gauge your risk tolerance and if you are already worried about your kids you might know your own answer.


----------



## LSUmiss

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


About whether to go or not?
ETA: Oh I see now. I agree with pp that you have to be comfortable with your own risk. We plan to go & bring DS (2). We will be there 7/12-7/19. Having lived in a “hotspot”, I feel like we will just take the same precautions we have been taking here. DS goes to camp every day a few hours now too.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


If you are worried about your kids, or your husband, or yourself, you shouldn’t go.  Anybody here who tells you that you have nothing to worry about is wrong.  A vacation isn’t worth it.  Disney will still be there when this is over.


----------



## wareagle57

I think it’s funny on all the “step by step directions” for the park reservation system (ive read at least half a dozen of them) not a single one of them tells you where to go on Disneyworld.com to start this process. It’s just “sign up for account. Select party. Select day/park” I’m smart enough to figure it out, but I feel the tutorial should spoon feed the directions a bit more and tell you to click menu, go to MDE, click park reservations, ect.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!



go and have fun! There is little to no risk to your children unless they have a medical condition and probably the same for you depending on your age. Just make sure to not go around any vulnerable population when you come back and obviously if you feel ill stay home!  the newest data has a total of nine children dieing from Covid and six of them had underlying conditions.


----------



## JenBush

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


I have a trip in July booked and I plan on going, but I think it’s up to your own personal comfort level. Since you’re only a little over two weeks away from your trip now is probably the time to have a serious conversation with your party about how comfortable everyone is with traveling right now.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Quick question - on hold with Guest Services now to change our room (we're currently in Beach Club 8/22-8/29).  I might get a faster answer here than my search is getting me.  Does anyone know the status of the main pool opening at Polynesian?


----------



## pepperandchips

Anthony Vito said:


> Quick question - on hold with Guest Services now to change our room (we're currently in Beach Club 8/22-8/29).  I might get a faster answer here than my search is getting me.  Does anyone know the status of the main pool opening at Polynesian?


Currently open 11am to 9(?) pm


----------



## Katrina Y

LSUmiss said:


> Complimentary. You?


I paid for the upgraded ones( maybe that is why I received ours) but by this time you should have at least received an email saying they are being processed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


Like others have said you need to decide for yourselves.

For us we are early 40's, have 2 kids 13 and 10 with no underlying conditions.  The risk isn't that great for us.  Greatest risk is for those over 80 or those over 65 with comorbidities.   There is still a VERY small risk something really bad could happen for other age groups but that's the risk you'll have to decide for yourself.   Will you catch Covid? it's definitely possible for sure.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mfowler7828 said:


> yes and more than half the deaths have been from nursing homes and 96% are from people over the age of 55. Clearly still terrible  but for the average family going to Disney they are more likely to die driving to the airport then from Covid. Just stay away from your grandma when you return



I hate the fact that this doesn’t make me feel less anxious when it should lol


----------



## RamblingMad

csmith1004 said:


> I really wish we had a time frame for TRON. That will factor in to when we activate our APs. Our plan was to activate in October assuming TRON would open sometime in 2021 and we’d have several chances to ride it.



By time I get back to Disney, I won’t recognize it.


----------



## Doingitagain

merry_nbright said:


> Hello! Per people who are there, you have to have reservations to dine at a resort or they won’t let you in.


How do they stop people from getting on buses at DS or a theme park and going to another resort?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Doingitagain said:


> How do they stop people from getting on buses at DS or a theme park and going to another resort?


Prince Charming Dev did exactly that with no repercussions-- don't even know if he realized he was breaking a rule.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Doingitagain said:


> How do they stop people from getting on buses at DS or a theme park and going to another resort?


They aren't stopping anyone.  They're only stopping people pulling up to the front gate in a car.  I would also bet they open up restaurants to anyone very soon as they are practically all empty.


----------



## atlmgm

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!


Here are a few thoughts - you may want to see if there are any quarantine restrictions from your home state.   Florida has some depending on where you are coming from.

I am a local and not concerned about safety at Disney - I am significantly more concerned about what the experience will be like with reduced hours, no fireworks, no parades, no character interactions, and menu changes at many places.   

Since you have a resort reservation and tickets, have you got park passes for each day for all in your party?   A few days have filled up already for a few parks.  Remember there is no park hoping too.

In the end its a risk just like almost anything.


----------



## kristen821

Racheldb said:


> Ha, ha!  I took pictures of mine as well!  And I keep going back to check on them....I'm anxious that they are just going to dissappear!


Me too lol


----------



## LSUmiss

Katrina Y said:


> I paid for the upgraded ones( maybe that is why I received ours) but by this time you should have at least received an email saying they are being processed.


Apparently I no longer get disney emails . Not a huge deal. I’m sure I can dig out old ones.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Question - I have an AP and months ago we bought a 4 day ticket for my future DH. We now want to go to the park 5 days this August on our honeymoon trip. I know new 2020 tickets are not available, but has anyone had success changing the amount of days on an already existing ticket for 2020?


----------



## Dulcee

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!



If you personally feel uncomfortable or questioning it, I think you answered your own question and shouldn’t go.

We plan on going in August. We already take the risk daily. My husband is a police officer, we don’t get the day to day luxury of not potentially being exposed.


----------



## gotomu212

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!



So much of the focus is on the risk of dying, but there is a significant chance of getting sick even for younger lower risk adults. Friends/coworkers/family in there 20s-40s that I know that have had it have varied from 1 week of feeling really run down to 5 weeks in bed feeling like a train hit them (if you’ve ever had a 2 week influenza or walking pneumonia it can be similar for non severe cases.) What are the consequences if you do get sick for a couple of weeks- is it okay to miss that much work, would you all be okay quarantined if someone in the family gets it, any parents or other older/at risk coworkers or people you’ll see when you get back?

In a crowd that sized for several days you WILL be in contact with CoVid people- whether you catch it and whether it’s asymptomatic is unknown


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Prince Charming Dev did exactly that with no repercussions-- don't even know if he realized he was breaking a rule.



*Is this against the rules right now?? I had no idea! I want to say @yulilin3 also recommended it in her livestream the other day.*


----------



## Spridell

chicagoshannon said:


> They aren't stopping anyone.  They're only stopping people pulling up to the front gate in a car.  I would also bet they open up restaurants to anyone very soon as they are practically all empty.


I agree. 

We were the only people in all of Sanaa for lunch and Olivia's for breakfast this week 

People were using busses from DS to go to other hotels. I dont see why those people couldn't eat in the restaurants if they wanted to without a reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

Doingitagain said:


> How do they stop people from getting on buses at DS or a theme park and going to another resort?


They're not.  I parked at DS yesterday and bussed to BW, walked around BW and over to BC no issue. You can even ask at table services if they're taking walkups


----------



## hereforthechurros

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Question - I have an AP and months ago we bought a 4 day ticket for my future DH. We now want to go to the park 5 days this August on our honeymoon trip. I know new 2020 tickets are not available, but has anyone had success changing the amount of days on an already existing ticket for 2020?


Tried and was told they cannot modify tickets right now. Hoping that changes in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Brianstl

gotomu212 said:


> So much of the focus is on the risk of dying, but there is a significant chance of getting sick even for younger lower risk adults. Friends/coworkers/family in there 20s-40s that I know that have had it have varied from 1 week of feeling really run down to 5 weeks in bed feeling like a train hit them (if you’ve ever had a 2 week influenza or walking pneumonia it can be similar for non severe cases.) What are the consequences if you do get sick for a couple of weeks- is it okay to miss that much work, would you all be okay quarantined if someone in the family gets it, any parents or other older/at risk coworkers or people you’ll see when you get back?
> 
> In a crowd that sized for several days you WILL be in contact with CoVid people- whether you catch it and whether it’s asymptomatic is unknown


So are you staying in your house 24/7?  People with COVID are everywhere and will be everywhere until a vaccine is developed.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JacknSally said:


> *Is this against the rules right now?? I had no idea! I want to say @yulilin3 also recommended it in her livestream the other day.*


I hope it's not... I really want to do it when I go in August! From what I have heard, they are so strict with people driving in-- even checking the number of people in the car as compared to the dining reservation scheduled.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hereforthechurros said:


> Tried and was told they cannot modify tickets right now. Hoping that changes in the next couple weeks.


Someone just did that today-- I'm sorry, I have no idea what page it was on. One sec...

Edit: here https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62055041


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Back about a thousand pages or so there was some discussion about the quiet pools being open 24 hours. Did that happen?


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Someone just did that today-- I'm sorry, I have no idea what page it was on. One sec...
> 
> Edit: here https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62055041


WTH! I’ve tried twice now to add one day and it’s a hard no. I’m like 0/10 in CM calls. What is the secret to actually getting them to help?!

official website still states:
Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hereforthechurros said:


> WTH! I’ve tried twice now to add one day and it’s a hard no. I’m like 0/10 in CM calls. What is the secret to actually getting them to help?!


Maybe private message that person... :/ At least it's a chance!


----------



## Lewisc

Doingitagain said:


> How do they stop people from getting on buses at DS or a theme park and going to another resort?


They are not currently doing that. They could scan your magic band or room key. It's not hard, If Disney wanted to restrict resort access.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> WTH! I’ve tried twice now to add one day and it’s a hard no. I’m like 0/10 in CM calls. What is the secret to actually getting them to help?!
> 
> official website still states:
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.


I’m pretty sure it was determined that the person had a package.


----------



## Doingitagain

WonderlandisReality said:


> Back about a thousand pages or so there was some discussion about the quiet pools being open 24 hours. Did that happen?


The Disney Resort update had this:
*Pools*

Feature pools may operate with reduced hours; leisure pools are open 24 hours a day


----------



## tinkerhon

Hypothetical park reservation question - assuming no glitches ( ha), how many days SHOULD j be able to make park reservations for if booking a package for 2021 - 14 day trip, but would do 10 park days 
TIA !


----------



## AmberMV

CastAStone said:


>


The timing of this is uncanny.

Did anyone happen to notice the differences between the additional requirements they have agreed on that are not in place for WDW? Notable pieces bolded
-
"Disneyland cast members, Disney parlance for employees, will *receive two weeks sick pay if they have a confirmed case of COVID-19*, according to the union agreement.
*Employees will be required to conduct an at-home COVID-19 assessment before heading into work and will be provided a thermometer*, under the agreement.
*Cast members who must work within 6 feet of Disneyland visitors will be provided a plastic face shield.*

United Food and Commercial Workers Local 324 submitted a letter to Disney demanding further health and safety measures for Disneyland employees before the Anaheim parks reopen. Those issues include:

*On-site COVID-19 testing for employees*
Company protocols for enforcing the mandatory mask policy with visitors
*Employee procedures for handling confrontations with irate visitors who refuse to wear masks*
Extra cleaning protocols following a positive COVID-19 diagnosis by an employee"
-


----------



## npatellye

tinkerhon said:


> Hypothetical park reservation question - assuming no glitches ( ha), how many days SHOULD j be able to make park reservations for if booking a package for 2021 - 14 day trip, but would do 10 park days
> TIA !


You should be able to book up to all of the days on your ticket. If you have a 10 day ticket, 10 days. If you have an AP, you should be able to book length of stay.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Stitch 1213 said:


> Need Opinions. Especially from Florida folks. I have reservations and tickets/Passes beginning July 11. I don't know what to do!?!  Help!!!  Please leave your opinion. No fighting!  It's my hubs, me another couple and our two boys. I worry about my kids. Thanks in advance!!!!



I don’t think any of us should be answering this for you. It’ll depend on things like where you’re traveling from, your activity level at home, and your general comfort level with the virus.

This virus is new, and the long term impacts of catching it are unknown. There is too much emphasis on living and dying, IMO. You can seriously suffer if you catch this (or not, it’s a roll of the dice) and feel terrible for weeks and weeks, but you’ll live. So yes, very small chance you or a loved one dies but that’s not everything. You need to make your decision based on your own comfort level, but I would urge you to make sure you’re basing it on facts not just other people’s opinions and comfort levels.

I will say, I don’t think anyone should go who is under the impression they aren’t risking exposure doing so.


----------



## Mit88

David from Fresh Baked came out with a video today about the delay of DL. Man, his devastation in his voice and mannerisms makes me feel for him. Maybe (if WDW puts tickets back on sale) he’ll finally be able to make it to WDW. I know he talked about possibly coming to WDW for the re-opening if DL wasnt going to open until well after WDW does


----------



## tinkerhon

Th


npatellye said:


> You should be able to book up to all of the days on your ticket. If you have a 10 day ticket, 10 days. If you have an AP, you should be able to book length of stay.



thanks so much !


----------



## heaven2dc

Mit88 said:


> I think gaiters will be fine, but I would say bring a couple disposable, or 1-2 fabric masks down just in case. Unless you’re fine buying a mask from Disney if they dont allow gaiters (in the parks)  I think they’re relatively cheap, for Disney standards, I think $6 for a mask?



Here's what is posted on WDW official website (no gaiters not allowed according to this):

*Face Coverings*

Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## Jen0107c

marx said:


> I called guest services last night and was told that since I already checked in online I didn't need to confirm.  To be honest, I didn't think the CM I spoke to was correct.  She told me to call the Internet Help Desk about not receiving emails.  I did, and the CM I spoke to opened a ticket.  Again, confidence is low.


New update from my TA:  They told her that emails are being sent out in the masses and they can’t really control it, but they are sending them out because most resorts will be closed. So if people respond they are coming and the resort is closed then Disney contacts those people. She said this cm was much more confident then the one yesterday as far as the confirm emails go.


----------



## AmberMV

Did we already discuss what time the AP park res. open tomorrow?


----------



## Makmak

They will have to run the ferry from the MK lot/res center for the people that drive and take lyfts right? Any word on what the line/distancing setup will be for that? I’m not super familiar as we used monorail/bus or Lyft to contemporary lot in the past and don’t know if there’s any sort of walking route in lieu of the ferry.


----------



## gotomu212

Brianstl said:


> So are you staying in your house 24/7?  People with COVID are everywhere and will be everywhere until a vaccine is developed.



Yes, we are at home the vast majority of the time, but the number of people you come into contact does significantly affect your chance of catching CoVid. The 4 seperate people at my dentist, the 1 person at the vet door, and the 1 grocery curbside delivery person I saw this week in a city with rising but still low caseloads is very low risk compared to thousands of different individuals from across the country and within a hotspot that you will come into contact with as you navigate the resorts and parks. So when evaluating your individual risk tolerance it’s a good idea to know how different factors affect your risk.


----------



## Marissa227

hereforthechurros said:


> WTH! I’ve tried twice now to add one day and it’s a hard no. I’m like 0/10 in CM calls. What is the secret to actually getting them to help?!
> 
> official website still states:
> Later this summer, we will resume sales of 2020 tickets and Disney Resort hotel arrivals, based on availability of park reservations, while we continue to provide Guests with existing tickets and Annual Passholders the opportunity to make park reservations for 2020 dates.



I can't either. Was planning on using MNSSHP as a park day and now I can't add another day and I do have it booked as package. If can modify my park days on MDE for my 2021 trips that are booked, but for my 2020 when I click modify it just refreshes the page. When I called, CM said they wouldn't be selling tickets for 2020 until after the July 11 opening...?


----------



## MickeyEars

Do you think we could do the refunds on park hoppers at guest services once we arrive at Disney? We‘ll be at Disney Springs the first night prior to going to a park the next day so I thought I could just do it there.
I would hate to do it over the phone right now and somehow mess up our park reservations which would totally be my luck!!
We arrive July 13.


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> Did we already discuss what time the AP park res. open tomorrow?


Soon


----------



## Spridell

Is anyone talking about this yet?

This is completely out of control if true 

So all the AP people who got their park reservations already with their resort stays, don't bother trying tomorrow for single day park reservations.


----------



## Mason7AK

Marissa227 said:


> When I called, CM said they wouldn't be selling tickets for 2020 until after the July 11 opening...?



We arrive July 12 at Fort Wilderness for a week stay with 6 day base tickets. We are short one ticket for a member of our party who is on our resort hotel reservation but we hadn't bought a ticket for yet when Disney stopped selling new tickets. Any ideas whether they will allow us to purchase a ticket once we get there?? And I guess they would need to add that person to our park reservations also. I am worried! The ticket is for our 10 year old son! So if he can't go, someone is going to have to stay with him at the resort every day and he will be bummed!!  What a mess!


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> Is anyone talking about this yet?
> 
> This is completely out of control if true
> 
> So all the AP people who got their park reservations already with their resort stays, don't bother trying tomorrow for single day park reservations.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276324291680714752



I've read that 4 times and I'm not understanding.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Spridell said:


> Is anyone talking about this yet?
> 
> This is completely out of control if true
> 
> So all the AP people who got their park reservations already with their resort stays, don't bother trying tomorrow for single day park reservations.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276324291680714752



EXACTLY what I was scared of when I posted a few days ago asking about this very thing. I'm trying to wait and see before my head explodes...


----------



## Mit88

heaven2dc said:


> Here's what is posted on WDW official website (no gaiters not allowed according to this):
> 
> *Face Coverings*
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.
> 
> All face coverings should:
> 
> Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops
> Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
> Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.



Yes, but these apply to Disney Springs as well and they’re allowing gaiters there. I do think that you should bring backups just in case


----------



## pepperandchips

Farro said:


> I've read that 4 times and I'm not understanding.


I interpreted it as you do not get length of stay + 3 reservations. It’s 3 reservations or up to your length of stay for an onsite resort.??


----------



## Makmak

pepperandchips said:


> I interpreted it as you do not get length of stay + 3 reservations. It’s 3 reservations or up to your length of stay for an onsite resort.??


For example: I have a weeks stay in July. I’ve reserved all my days for my stay. I cannot reserve more until my trip is over.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Farro said:


> I've read that 4 times and I'm not understanding.



I am an hour away and go frequently. I booked a hotel for my son's birthday in October so I booked days for that trip. This states that we basically can't go to the park until October because my "3 days" are part of the hotel park bookings. 

Or we cancel our October days so we can visit before and run the risk of being blocked from the park when we're actually staying on site.


----------



## Farro

Aimeedyan said:


> I am an hour away and go frequently. I booked a hotel for my son's birthday in October so I booked days for that trip. This states that we basically can't go to the park until October because my "3 days" are part of the hotel park bookings.
> 
> Or we cancel our October days so we can visit before and run the risk of being blocked from the park when we're actually staying on site.



Thank you for explaining!


----------



## Mit88

Aimeedyan said:


> EXACTLY what I was scared of when I posted a few days ago asking about this very thing. I'm trying to wait and see before my head explodes...



So if they booked a room in October and made reservations, they can’t go beforehand, unless they cancel the parks reservations for October... damn, that sucks. But I don’t think we’ll have to worry about parks booking up in October until at least October


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> I've read that 4 times and I'm not understanding.


It means if your an AP with resort reservations you can get park reservations for the days of your resort stays. 

OR

3 Park reservations days only


NOT both


----------



## skeeter31

Makmak said:


> For example: I have a weeks stay in July. I’ve reserved all my days for my stay. I cannot reserve more until my trip is over.


Correct. That’s what I’m thinking as well. If you’ve already booked park days as part of a resort stay, you’re not going to be able to book another 3 days tomorrow not attached to a park stay. Your 3 days are already booked.


----------



## Spridell

Aimeedyan said:


> I am an hour away and go frequently. I booked a hotel for my son's birthday in October so I booked days for that trip. This states that we basically can't go to the park until October because my "3 days" are part of the hotel park bookings.
> 
> Or we cancel our October days so we can visit before and run the risk of being blocked from the park when we're actually staying on site.


 Correct. 

I am the same. I live 2 hours away and we do both day trips and resort stays. Now we can't do day trips until our resort stays are over

CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## Dicentras

Mason7AK said:


> We arrive July 12 at Fort Wilderness for a week stay with 6 day base tickets. We are short one ticket for a member of our party who is on our resort hotel reservation but we hadn't bought a ticket for yet when Disney stopped selling new tickets. Any ideas whether they will allow us to purchase a ticket once we get there?? And I guess they would need to add that person to our park reservations also. I am worried! The ticket is for our 10 year old son! So if he can't go, someone is going to have to stay with him at the resort every day and he will be bummed!!  What a mess!



Oh, yikes.  That poor kid.  I can’t imagine how awful it would feel when everyone else gets to go and being left behind.  Can he take one of the adult’s tickets?


----------



## Anna_Sh

NoTime42 said:


> I agree, and it shouldn’t be hard for them. (Probably no Mezzo Metra size)
> Patina’s sister restaurant, Naples, in DL’s DTD does have to go boxes.  It’s not unusual to see a family walking in the DL park with their pizza box.
> 
> I’m guessing Via Napoli doesn’t offer this on regular nights because their oven capacity seems to be maxed out with dine in orders, but now they will have fewer dine in customers.


I didn’t know that about Naples.  Maybe there is some hope for my pizza on the bench after all.


----------



## AmberMV

Aimeedyan said:


> I am an hour away and go frequently. I booked a hotel for my son's birthday in October so I booked days for that trip. This states that we basically can't go to the park until October because my "3 days" are part of the hotel park bookings.
> 
> Or we cancel our October days so we can visit before and run the risk of being blocked from the park when we're actually staying on site.


YES, this is ridiculous!  They want to punish us for staying at their resorts?  If that's the case I will absolutely cancel every single one of my resort stays and just book my 3 ongoing day visits.  That would be an excellent way for Disney to screw themselves out of a LOT of money!


----------



## runjulesrun

I am still in denial that this is how Disney is treating their loyal APs. As an out of state AP holder and a family of 4, our APs were no small financial investment. They may have extended my AP for the number of days they were closed but they have eliminated park hopping and are restricting my access to the parks. I realize they cannot allow a free for all with APs reserving park days but not allowing at least the 3 days in addition to a resort stay isn't fair either.


----------



## twinmom13

Marissa227 said:


> I can't either. Was planning on using MNSSHP as a park day and now I can't add another day and I do have it booked as package. If can modify my park days on MDE for my 2021 trips that are booked, but for my 2020 when I click modify it just refreshes the page. When I called, CM said they wouldn't be selling tickets for 2020 until after the July 11 opening...?


Did you try modifying the resort? The change button for tickets just refreshed for me, but the change button for resort worked. After picking the resort and room type (I chose both the same as I already had), it let me pick the number of days for my ticket. I was able to add a day at that point.

From what I have read here and on other threads, this only works if the tickets are part of a package.


----------



## onatrek

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276230254898507776



Two parts I found interesting/notable:

"Cast members who must work within 6 feet of Disneyland visitors *will be provided a plastic face shield. "*

“We have been crystal clear that *we will enforce our policy* requiring the wearing of face coverings by cast and guests,” Pace said in the letter.  “*Our resort leaders and security personnel will support cast members on this front.*”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The only thing preventing APs from entering should be capacity and availability. They’re really stopping an AP from coming if availability is wide open if they’ve got a resort stay with days booked in the future?

Good thing they were so generous with the extra month lol.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> I've read that 4 times and I'm not understanding.


You are not alone I didn't get it at first either 


Aimeedyan said:


> I am an hour away and go frequently. I booked a hotel for my son's birthday in October so I booked days for that trip. This states that we basically can't go to the park until October because my "3 days" are part of the hotel park bookings.
> 
> Or we cancel our October days so we can visit before and run the risk of being blocked from the park when we're actually staying on site.


Wow. That is awful.


----------



## Spridell

runjulesrun said:


> I am still in denial that this is how Disney is treating their loyal APs. As an out of state AP holder and a family of 4, our APs were no small financial investment. They may have extended my AP for the number of days they were closed but they have eliminated park hopping and are restricting my access to the parks. I realize they cannot allow a free for all with APs reserving park days but not allowing at least the 3 days in addition to a resort stay isn't fair either.


Yeah i was expecting the 3 days without the resort would be in addition to the resort days. 

This is really going to mess a lot of peoples plans up and piss a lot of people off


----------



## Katrina Y

Mason7AK said:


> We arrive July 12 at Fort Wilderness for a week stay with 6 day base tickets. We are short one ticket for a member of our party who is on our resort hotel reservation but we hadn't bought a ticket for yet when Disney stopped selling new tickets. Any ideas whether they will allow us to purchase a ticket once we get there?? And I guess they would need to add that person to our park reservations also. I am worried! The ticket is for our 10 year old son! So if he can't go, someone is going to have to stay with him at the resort every day and he will be bummed!!  What a mess!


I am pretty sure the answer to this will be a no. I wish I could tell you different,  They are being pretty firm on no new ticket sells. Maybe you could buy him an annual pass or call and ask to speak with guest services and plea with them. I would try to get answers from Disney ASAP, so you can make an informed decision regarding your trip. For a 10 year old to have to stay at the hotel while everyone else goes to Disney could be pretty traumatizing.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> The only thing preventing APs from entering should be capacity and availability. They’re really stopping an AP from coming if availability is wide open if they’ve got a resort stay with days booked in the future?
> 
> Good thing they were so generous with the extra month lol.


I just confirmed with a chat CM that indeed, if you have a resort stay and planned on giving Disney thousands of dollars you will be punished and unable to book park days until after your resort stay.  So if you are booked in December with an AP you are SOL on visiting Disney this year until December.

I'm calling right now and cancelling all my resort stays.  Absolutely insane.


----------



## Spridell

AmberMV said:


> I just confirmed with a chat CM that indeed, if you have a resort stay and planned on giving Disney thousands of dollars you will be punished and unable to book park days until after your resort stay.  So if you are booked in December with an AP you are SOL on visiting Disney this year until December.
> 
> I'm calling right now and cancelling all my resort stays.  Absolutely insane.


Exactly. 

A lot of local AP's book hotels stays for October, November and December during the busy time and go for the day before that.

That has all changed now.


----------



## Aimeedyan

AmberMV said:


> I just confirmed with a chat CM that indeed, if you have a resort stay and planned on giving Disney thousands of dollars you will be punished and unable to book park days until after your resort stay.  So if you are booked in December with an AP you are SOL on visiting Disney this year until December.
> 
> I'm calling right now and cancelling all my resort stays.  Absolutely insane.



Unfortunately we rented DVC for our October stay or I'd be canceling as soon as this is all confirmed in the morning, too. If it holds to be true, we'll be staying only offsite for our spur of the moment staycations while the park reservation system stays in place. 

I guess we'll take the chance that we can still book MK on his 1st birthday in October and cancel those previous park days I booked. 

And I'll be sharing my opinion to the powers that be.


----------



## AmberMV

Spridell said:


> Yeah i was expecting the 3 days without the resort would be in addition to the resort days.
> 
> This is really going to mess a lot of peoples plans up and piss a lot of people off


YES, I am SO angry!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Sorry if I am waaaaaaay out of the loop. But...what about the whole separate buckets thing?


----------



## Marissa227

twinmom13 said:


> Did you try modifying the resort? The change button for tickets just refreshed for me, but the change button for resort worked. After picking the resort and room type (I chose both the same as I already had), it let me pick the number of days for my ticket. I was able to add a day at that point.
> 
> From what I have read here and on other threads, this only works if the tickets are part of a package.


Yes I tried that as soon as I saw your first post about it. It shows No Availability for all resorts. It also won’t let me switch from the Sun and Fun offer to Rack Rate because I even considered doing that if it would let me add a day or two. Oh well, you got lucky!!


----------



## Mason7AK

Dicentras said:


> Oh, yikes.  That poor kid.  I can’t imagine how awful it would feel when everyone else gets to go and being left behind.  Can he take one of the adult’s tickets?


We thought about reassigning one of the other adult tickets, but we already have park reservations now and I don't know if it will cancel the other persons reservation and we will have to try for a new park reservation for him or not.  Ive called Disney and they can't offer me any help other than "just bring him and talk to the resort at check in". Not really reassuring.  I'm sure we can reassign and change the park reservation once we get there. But then someone else is going to miss out!  It's a Lose-Lose unless we can buy an extra ticket. We were buying tickets as we were able and just had the one ticket left to get, not expecting them to stop selling tickets!


----------



## Mason7AK

Katrina Y said:


> I am pretty sure the answer to this will be a no. I wish I could tell you different,  They are being pretty firm on no new ticket sells. Maybe you could buy him an annual pass or call and ask to speak with guest services and plea with them. I would try to get answers from Disney ASAP, so you can make an informed decision regarding your trip. For a 10 year old to have to stay at the hotel while everyone else goes to Disney could be pretty traumatizing.


I would definitely buy him an Annual Pass if I can do that! Is there a date for new sales of Annual Passes?


----------



## Spaceguy55

nm..sorry wrong room


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> AAAnd..just to add insult to injury, POP rates have gone up for next year since yesterday when I booked a couple room only stays..
> More and more "*Buckle Up*" stuff I guess...the hits keep coming..


If the AP/resort guest rumor turns out to be a true I'm gonna flip my flippin lid!


----------



## runjulesrun

Mason7AK said:


> We thought about reassigning one of the other adult tickets, but we already have park reservations now and I don't know if it will cancel the other persons reservation and we will have to try for a new park reservation for him or not.  Ive called Disney and they can't offer me any help other than "just bring him and talk to the resort at check in". Not really reassuring.  I'm sure we can reassign and change the park reservation once we get there. But then someone else is going to miss out!  It's a Lose-Lose unless we can buy an extra ticket. We were buying tickets as we were able and just had the one ticket left to get, not expecting them to stop selling tickets!


That is such a bummer. I feel awful as I just returned 2 - 6 day park hoppers from our cancelled May trip to UT for a refund last week. I had to buy tickets with a package to get the FD for the trip we rebooked for June. Had I thought about it, I would have looked to see if anyone needed them. It looks like I could have reassigned them in MDE. I totally would have found a way to get that to you for your son. I hope you are able to get it worked out.


----------



## Spridell

AmberMV said:


> If the AP/resort guest rumor turns out to be a true I'm gonna flip my flippin lid!


It looks like it is true. 

I am surprised the big bloggers have said anything yet about it


----------



## Katrina Y

Mason7AK said:


> I would definitely buy him an Annual Pass if I can do that! Is there a date for new sales of Annual Passes?


The people in this forum know most things about Disney. I have never bought an annual pass, but one of the moderators should know if that is possible. 

When you talked to Disney about the situation, you needed to ask to speak to guest services. The first cast member that answers the phone probably doesn’t have the authority to help you, they would have to transfer you to guest services. Guest services has more abilities than the first person that answers the phone.


----------



## disland7

Why are we assuming that’s true when AP reservations don’t open until tomorrow?


----------



## LSUmiss

Katrina Y said:


> I am pretty sure the answer to this will be a no. I wish I could tell you different,  They are being pretty firm on no new ticket sells. Maybe you could buy him an annual pass or call and ask to speak with guest services and plea with them. I would try to get answers from Disney ASAP, so you can make an informed decision regarding your trip. For a 10 year old to have to stay at the hotel while everyone else goes to Disney could be pretty traumatizing.


Yeah. I would have to reschedule or cancel if I couldn’t get DS a ticket or see if I can reassign mine & have DH or another adult in the party bring him.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Is anyone slightly worried about capacity. Without Disney releasing exact numbers, it could be anything at this point. I think we are all assuming it will be at a certain level but...it could be 40,000 for MK for all we know. 

I know that MK has a higher capacity than the other parks, but the fact that NO days have sold out definitely worries me. 

Yes, it's absolutely possible that, like we all thought, demand is waaaaay waaaaaay down. But it may also be possible that capacity will be higher than we were expecting.


----------



## Spridell

disland7 said:


> Why are we assuming that’s true when AP reservations don’t open until tomorrow?


Because the source its coming from is very reliable and on the AP Facebook page people have called tonight and CM's have told them the same.


----------



## AmberMV

disland7 said:


> Why are we assuming that’s true when AP reservations don’t open until tomorrow?


Multiple CMs have now told multiple people that it is the case.  They better be wrong, is all I have to say.  It makes zero sense for Disney to screw themselves out of thousands of dollars they make from onsite guests.  What is even the perk of staying onsite at Disney?  No EMH, no fast passes, there literally isn't a SINGLE perk of staying onsite.  And they want to punish any Annual Passholder who would stay on site DESPITE the lack of perks by telling them they are restricted to their hotel stays only?  If you're an AP with a resort stay in December that means you can't visit Disney until next year?!  THIS. MAKES. NO. SENSE.  

My head hurts


----------



## Wreckem

mmackeymouse said:


> Is anyone slightly worried about capacity. Without Disney releasing exact numbers, it could be anything at this point. I think we are all assuming it will be at a certain level but...it could be 40,000 for MK for all we know.
> 
> I know that MK has a higher capacity than the other parks, but the fact that NO days have sold out definitely worries me.
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely possible that, like we all thought, demand is waaaaay waaaaaay down. But it may also be possible that capacity will be higher than we were expecting.



You should assume demand is way down. While only a hand full of countries are formally blocked by the US government, international travel is essentially dead right now. So all those summer tour groups won’t be there. Plenty of people have canceled because of the restrictions. 

If I had to guess AK and DHS are around 9-10k. Magic Kingdom is probably double that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

twinmom13 said:


> Did you try modifying the resort? The change button for tickets just refreshed for me, but the change button for resort worked. After picking the resort and room type (I chose both the same as I already had), it let me pick the number of days for my ticket. I was able to add a day at that point.
> 
> From what I have read here and on other threads, this only works if the tickets are part of a package.


May I ask if your package is a recovery package? My change button just refreshes the page but I have a recovery offer so perhaps I cannot make changes online.


----------



## LSUmiss

mmackeymouse said:


> Is anyone slightly worried about capacity. Without Disney releasing exact numbers, it could be anything at this point. I think we are all assuming it will be at a certain level but...it could be 40,000 for MK for all we know.
> 
> I know that MK has a higher capacity than the other parks, but the fact that NO days have sold out definitely worries me.
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely possible that, like we all thought, demand is waaaaay waaaaaay down. But it may also be possible that capacity will be higher than we were expecting.


I doubt it in the beginning esp with the dlr delay & rising numbers in FL.


----------



## wareagle57

AmberMV said:


> If the AP/resort guest rumor turns out to be a true I'm gonna flip my flippin lid!



Sorry, what is the rumor exactly?

And do we expect reservations to open at 7am EST again?


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I just confirmed with a chat CM that indeed, if you have a resort stay and planned on giving Disney thousands of dollars you will be punished and unable to book park days until after your resort stay.  So if you are booked in December with an AP you are SOL on visiting Disney this year until December.
> 
> I'm calling right now and cancelling all my resort stays.  Absolutely insane.


That MIGHT be a little more acceptable if they weren’t starting the clock on APs in July.


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> Sorry, what is the rumor exactly?
> 
> And do we expect reservations to open at 7am EST again?


APs cannot have both an on-site stay booked for park reservations and the three day allotment booked at the same time. One or the other. If you have a resort stay with park days booked you cannot book any more days until your stay is over.


----------



## Sunnywho

If park reservations are low enough, AP holders can probably book their rolling three night allotment and then at a few weeks ahead of time book their full stay.


----------



## wareagle57

hereforthechurros said:


> APs cannot have both an on-site stay booked for park reservations and the three day allotment booked at the same time. One or the other. If you have a resort stay with park days booked you cannot book any more days until your stay is over.



That's just ridiculous. Though due to the demand at the moment, I would just cancel my resort stay park reservations and wait until closer to make them while I visit with the 3 bookings in the mean time.


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> That's just ridiculous. Though due to the demand at the moment, I would just cancel my resort stay park reservations and wait until closer to make them while I visit with the 3 bookings in the mean time.


Are there even any perks left for staying onsite?  No EMH, no fast passes.  Why even pay Disney to stay there?  They must want to close all their resorts.  I really just don't get it.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> That MIGHT be a little more acceptable if they weren’t starting the clock on APs in July.


APs need to be extended to 12/31/2021 for this absolute [clown]show of a reopening they are rolling with!


----------



## AmberMV

Sunnywho said:


> If park reservations are low enough, AP holders can probably book their rolling three night allotment and then at a few weeks ahead of time book their full stay.


THere are a LOT of APs.  We don't know what capacities are, but we do know that reopening week is full in some parks already and the system just opened 4 days ago.


----------



## AmberMV

FWIW I DID call GS to ask them what the rule actually is, and the CM on the phone seemed to have also had an AP because he said "us" when referring to AP benefits.  He seemed a little surprised at my question of whether it was 3 day visits OR resort visits, and put me on hold to go check but noted that it "shouldn't" be one OR the other.  I was hold for 10 minutes and then got disconnected.  He did take my phone number at the beginning of the call because I mentioned I have poor reception in my house but he did not call back.  Tomorrow will tell us, but we still don't know the opening window and I'm SURE Disney has not said an opening window on purpose lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sunnywho said:


> If park reservations are low enough, AP holders can probably book their rolling three night allotment and then at a few weeks ahead of time book their full stay.


Honestly- after the beginning rush I think park reservations will be fairly decent to come by. Sure sometimes you’ll get stuck with EP, but generally I think folks will be able to get what they want a couple weeks out.


----------



## twinmom13

Marissa227 said:


> Yes I tried that as soon as I saw your first post about it. It shows No Availability for all resorts. It also won’t let me switch from the Sun and Fun offer to Rack Rate because I even considered doing that if it would let me add a day or two. Oh well, you got lucky!!



I’m sorry, that’s crummy. I bet it was a loophole that let me do it. They probably realized it and fixed it. 



hereforthechurros said:


> May I ask if your package is a recovery package? My change button just refreshes the page but I have a recovery offer so perhaps I cannot make changes online.



No, mine is not.


----------



## wareagle57

AmberMV said:


> Are there even any perks left for staying onsite?  No EMH, no fast passes.  Why even pay Disney to stay there?  They must want to close all their resorts.  I really just don't get it.



The biggest perk to me was always the bubble. Even with the FP window and EMH, I always felt it made more sense to stay offsite if money is a concern in the slightest. Yet the only times I’ve ever done that are on solo trips, because the bubble is just that important to me. It’s a different type of vacation. So I think it makes sense for Disney to up the price while capacity is low and maximize those profits.


----------



## JayMunOne

runjulesrun said:


> I am still in denial that this is how Disney is treating their loyal APs. As an out of state AP holder and a family of 4, our APs were no small financial investment. They may have extended my AP for the number of days they were closed but they have eliminated park hopping and are restricting my access to the parks. I realize they cannot allow a free for all with APs reserving park days but not allowing at least the 3 days in addition to a resort stay isn't fair either.


Me too.  This is awful.  Disney called me today and basically said, sorry.  No real solutions.  I live 990 miles away and have no idea what to do.  Cancel and refund or hold and risk.  It's not what I bargained for when I dropped $2400 for two annual passes with NO blackout dates.  Everything is a blackout date now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Are there even any perks left for staying onsite?  No EMH, no fast passes.  Why even pay Disney to stay there?  They must want to close all their resorts.  I really just don't get it.



FP booking didn’t even exist as a perk until 6-7 years ago. EMH was around longer, but a lot of people would have told you it hasn’t been a perk for years (save for those glorious EEMH months) if asked a few months ago. A major selling point has always been the bubble, like a PP said. And it’s hard to quantify a feeling. Location advantage too, especially for resorts conveniently located to 1-2 parks. Also to a lesser degree, transportation is a big perk to some. Included airport transport too. And there’s the theme park parking, but that’s basically negated by the resort parking charge. There’s the littler perks too like package delivery, those kinds of things. I think bubble and location will always draw a reasonable amount of people in though, whether the other perks come or go.

Now the AP thing is just silliness and I *hope* it just wasn’t well thought out and they’ll tweak it, or reservations are easy enough to get that APs don’t need to hold their resort stay days way in advance, and the resort stay just allows them to exceed 3 when they do want to book.


----------



## one_cat

JayMunOne said:


> Me too.  This is awful.  Disney called me today and basically said, sorry.  No real solutions.  I live 990 miles away and have no idea what to do.  Cancel and refund or hold and risk.  It's not what I bargained for when I dropped $2400 for two annual passes with NO blackout dates.  Everything is a blackout date now.


Unbelievable!


----------



## rteetz

Jellyrolls will reopen October 1st


----------



## Mason7AK

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah. I would have to reschedule or cancel if I couldn’t get DS a ticket or see if I can reassign mine & have DH or another adult in the party bring him.


We've already decided if we can't get him a ticket, no one is going to Disney.  We will all be at Universal instead! Universal has plenty of 2day + 2days free tickets! LOL


----------



## one_cat

Has anyone heard on Sunday when you can theoretically buy 2021 tickets will we be able to buy them online or will we have to call in?


----------



## cakebaker

With all the reduced benefits of a local AP, it's clear Disney thinks the money lies with out of state visitors, staying on site. This is something I've said for years. We're out of state AP holders who visit multiple times a year. I've always thought the AP was an amazing bargain. Even with the price increases, I cover the cost of my AP with my first visit every year. While others would rant about the rate increases, I could still more than justify the expense. 

For us, it will depend on just how things settle out as to whether continuing to buy an AP is worth it or not. Right now it isn't. Restrictions aside, we aren't visiting FL with the rising numbers so whether there's enough value in the AP is irrelevant. We're getting a refund on our active AP's. I have a voucher that I'm holding on to with plenty of time to see how things end up on a permanent basis. 

The only solution for locals is to not book a resort stay until just before your stay. I'm not sure it really affects all that many local AP's. I would think a great many who live with a few hours or closer to WDW don't stay all that often or for all that long. Yes, some do, but I would bet a majority do not. Right now, Disney's looking short term and the focus is on $$$$$ only. That's not the route I'd take, but it's the one they've chosen.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Has anyone seen if you can wear a face shield at WDW? Not instead of a mask, but in addition to one?


----------



## scott_flute

WonderlandisReality said:


> Has anyone seen if you can wear a face shield at WDW? Not instead of a mask, but in addition to one?


Idk where I saw it, but I thought I read it has to be a mask that loops around your ears and it specifically mentioned shields weren’t acceptable. Idk about being in addition to a mask, though. Some people were upset because that eliminated those gaiters where it’s like an infinity scarf wrapped around your neck. I could be wrong, I read that somewhere last month before when we knew pretty much nothing about the parks opening.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Wreckem said:


> You should assume demand is way down. While only a hand full of countries are formally blocked by the US government, international travel is essentially dead right now. So all those summer tour groups won’t be there. Plenty of people have canceled because of the restrictions.
> 
> If I had to guess AK and DHS are around 9-10k. Magic Kingdom is probably double that.


Yeah, this.  The people that post here are a really small non-representative sample of the larger population right now.  Very few people are booking vacations right now because:  1.  The coronavirus situation in the US and especially Florida is really really bad and getting worse every day, and; 2.  The economy is really really bad.


----------



## wareagle57

Just a heads up, it seems they opened the system up early. When I checked the 15th I was able to reserved DHS, but when I tried for the 11th, 12th, 13th, and 14th, everything was gone. I'm holding out hope that it's just a glitch.


----------



## Doingitagain

scott_flute said:


> Idk where I saw it, but I thought I read it has to be a mask that loops around your ears and it specifically mentioned shields weren’t acceptable. Idk about being in addition to a mask, though. Some people were upset because that eliminated those gaiters where it’s like an infinity scarf wrapped around your neck. I could be wrong, I read that somewhere last month before when we knew pretty much nothing about the parks opening.



On their updates page:
*Face Coverings*
Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.

All face coverings should:

Fully cover an individual’s nose and mouth and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops
Be made of breathable material, either disposable or reusable
Costume masks are not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## Doingitagain

wareagle57 said:


> Just a heads up, it seems they opened the system up early. When I checked the 15th I was able to reserved DHS, but when I tried for the 11th, 12th, 13th, and 14th, everything was gone. I'm holding out hope that it's just a glitch.


DHS doesn't open until July 15.
Walt Disney World theme parks will open beginning July 11 for Magic Kingdom park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park, followed by Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15.


----------



## wareagle57

Well me being optimistic about Disney lasted all of a week. I thought availability was going to be no problem. Now it looks like APs have sold out for the entire month of July before 7AM.


----------



## Criickette

wareagle57 said:


> Well me being optimistic about Disney lasted all of a week. I thought availability was going to be no problem. Now it looks like APs have sold out for the entire month of July before 7AM.



There is still availability.


----------



## lookitsmikel

wareagle57 said:


> Well me being optimistic about Disney lasted all of a week. I thought availability was going to be no problem. Now it looks like APs have sold out for the entire month of July before 7AM.



I still see nearly full availability.


----------



## birostick

AP holders cannot do Hollywood Studios on July 18th currently. That is all that is full.


----------



## Llama mama

So we are scheduled the end of July. With mainly resort only guests and a limited number of AP. Traveling from the TTC should be pretty light overall. We are at the CR and only have one EPCOT day planned.
I can’t imagine they would open up a lot of AP park reservations the first few weeks. 
Approximately how many do you predict will be spread across all 4 parks?


----------



## Spridell

AP Reservation system is open and as we discussed last night:

If you are an AP with resort reservations it is ONE OR THE OTHER.

You can NOT have BOTH single day park reservations and resort reservations park reservations.


----------



## wareagle57

Doingitagain said:


> DHS doesn't open until July 15.
> Walt Disney World theme parks will open beginning July 11 for Magic Kingdom park and Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park, followed by Epcot and Disney’s Hollywood Studios on July 15.



Yes, but I said everything, not DHS.


Criickette said:


> There is still availability.



Only only concern was the 11th. But as for the other days, the calendar shows availability but nothing when you actually try to go and book them. I keep clicking and eventually days pop up, but even in August I am finding it difficult. MK for the 11th keeps popping up for me, but when I go to the final step where I select the time, it is gone.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Weird, I show that for some days it shows DHS not available for resort guests but available for AP holders.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I'm still unable to get park reservations to cover my total booked onsite reservations as an APH. I was able to book each day of my August trip (14 days), and then I have a September trip that is 2 nights at a DS Official hotel.  I can only book one day of park reservations for that stay for a total of 15 days.  I get a message at that point that we have exceeded our days. There is a phone number provided that you can call if you think it's a mistake, but It's not bothering me enough to sit on hold, so I'll wait it out for now.

I think there have always been crappy restrictions for APHs and fastpasses, so these new restrictions don't surprise me at all.  When the weather is nice, we typically have onsite stays booked within 60 days of each other and have been prevented from making fastpasses for the next trip on the calendar often.  I have a hunch they're utilizing a lot of the same technology as the fastpass system, so they need to get their crackerjack IT team to make alterations that create a much more APH friendly system. It's one thing to be blocked from fastpasses, it's quite another to restrict park entry altogether. 

My AP expires on 8/24, 3 days after the last day of my August trip.  I plan on visiting for this trip and then making a decision about whether to get the partial refund. I'm hoping that they do something to court my business between now and then because the extra 30 days offered thus far isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## birostick

July 15, 18, 19, 25 August 8 Sold out for Hollywood Studios for APs now.


----------



## tramps’lady

Spridell said:


> AP Reservation system is open and as we discussed last night:
> 
> If you are an AP with resort reservations it is ONE OR THE OTHER.
> 
> You can NOT have BOTH single day park reservations and resort reservations park reservations.


I was just able to book based on just my AP and have resort stays.  showed up in my plans and everything.   give it a try


----------



## kylenne

Idk I guess I just don’t feel hard done by this as an out of state AP. I always stay on site anyway. If anything it’s locals who get screwed by this, just like the FP situation.


----------



## Carol Jackson

tramps’lady said:


> I was just able to book based on just my AP and have resort stays.  showed up in my plans and everything.   give it a try


I tried. Have two resort reservations booked but won’t allow any of those 3 day AP reservations. Maybe IT screwed up again? Just a hunch.


----------



## birostick

Now July 15-19, 25 Aug 8 all gone for Hollywood Studios.
July 18 is gone for ALL PARKS now

AP passes.


----------



## Spridell

tramps’lady said:


> I was just able to book based on just my AP and have resort stays.  showed up in my plans and everything.   give it a try


Nope wont let me do it I tried many times.

Do you also have PARK RESERVATIONS attached to your resort stay days already?


----------



## Criickette

wareagle57 said:


> Yes, but I said everything, not DHS.
> 
> 
> Only only concern was the 11th. But as for the other days, the calendar shows availability but nothing when you actually try to go and book them. I keep clicking and eventually days pop up, but even in August I am finding it difficult. MK for the 11th keeps popping up for me, but when I go to the final step where I select the time, it is gone.



I never did see availability for the 11th or 12th.  Strange.


----------



## Funfire240

Funfire240 said:


> I got through chat on the app last night and asked if I could find out where we would be staying if Sports won't be open - the chat told me to call I replied with Thanks but I haven't been able to get through and the response was you're welcome let us know if you have any questions. May the force be with you.  Isn't that the truth? Although more and more we are leaning to not going these days


Wanted to update - I did get thru on the phone and asked and was told your resort will be closed so you will be cancelled or you can figure something out I questioned why I never received any emails on all of this when I’ve read people with October trips have and he just said they probably didn’t get to my name yet.
Poor cm sounded exhausted and I didn’t get anywhere or any answers


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Want to point out a weird issue I had this morning in case it helps some of you:
After making 2 reservations, I went to make my third. For 7/18 the availability calendar showed full availability for AP and EPCOT, but on my laptop it would not show a reservation time to select on the next screen. I tried several times but it keeps saying no reservation times available. I tried the mobile version of the site via my phone next and had no issues making the reservation.


----------



## Hummingbird

I can’t get anything for July 11- 14. That’s crazy to me. I know it didn’t book up that fast.


----------



## Doingitagain

Carol Jackson said:


> I tried. Have two resort reservations booked but won’t allow any of those 3 day AP reservations. Maybe IT screwed up again? Just a hunch.


I read that if you have park reservations based on a resort reservation, you cannot also have the 3 days of AP reservations.  It is one or the other.


----------



## tramps’lady

Carol Jackson said:


> I tried. Have two resort reservations booked but won’t allow any of those 3 day AP reservations. Maybe IT screwed up again? Just a hunch.


I booked the 16th.  showed up in my plans but when i go to cancel I get Olaf.  tried to check reservation details on one of my other passes and got Olaf also so who knows.  User error, don't know


----------



## birostick

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Want to point out a weird issue I had this morning in case it helps some of you:
> After making 2 reservations, I went to make my third. For 7/18 the availability calendar showed full availability for AP and EPCOT, but on my laptop it would not show a reservation time to select on the next screen. I tried several times but it keeps saying no reservation times available. I tried the mobile version of the site via my phone next and had no issues making the reservation.



You got it just before there was no availability.

Currently all parks are gone for AP on July 18


----------



## Flamingeaux

Why is the availability different for resort guests and AP now that it is open to both?  Shouldn't they both be pulling from the same pool?

Did they quit updating the resort guest button and now the AP one is live?


----------



## wareagle57

Has anyone see


Criickette said:


> I never did see availability for the 11th or 12th.  Strange.



It keeps popping up for me, but won't let me get to the next screen. So I'm going to frantically keep trying.


----------



## wareagle57

Flamingeaux said:


> Why is the availability different for resort guests and AP now that it is open to both?  Shouldn't they both be pulling from the same pool?
> 
> Did they quit updating the resort guest button and now the AP one is live?



As someone who is completely willing to book a new resort stay in order to gain access on the 11th, it's maddening to see that availability stay up alllll week for them, and to never have a chance at getting it today, even at 6:30 before it was supposed to open up.


----------



## Spridell

Doingitagain said:


> I read that if you have park reservations based on a resort reservation, you cannot also have the 3 days of AP reservations.  It is one or the other.


Yup.

This hits the local DVC members who are also AP members like myself the hardest.

Us DVC members have to book out 11 or 7 months in advance we have no choice because things book up so fast.  But, we also like to do day trips here and there.  So now cant do both.

I hope Disney changes this down the road.  Maybe they want to see how filled they get first.


----------



## wareagle57

Has anyone else got a message saying you can't reserve the same park twice?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow. That AP availability is going fast.

I'm surprised Disney bothered with separate "buckets". When the system opened to over a year of guests at once I definitely thought it was just going to be a total free for all as far as availability went the whole week.


----------



## MrsSmith07

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I'm still unable to get park reservations to cover my total booked onsite reservations as an APH. I was able to book each day of my August trip (14 days), and then I have a September trip that is 2 nights at a DS Official hotel.  I can only book one day of park reservations for that stay for a total of 15 days.  I get a message at that point that we have exceeded our days. There is a phone number provided that you can call if you think it's a mistake, but It's not bothering me enough to sit on hold, so I'll wait it out for now.
> 
> I think there have always been crappy restrictions for APHs and fastpasses, so these new restrictions don't surprise me at all.  When the weather is nice, we typically have onsite stays booked within 60 days of each other and have been prevented from making fastpasses for the next trip on the calendar often.  I have a hunch they're utilizing a lot of the same technology as the fastpass system, so they need to get their crackerjack IT team to make alterations that create a much more APH friendly system. It's one thing to be blocked from fastpasses, it's quite another to restrict park entry altogether.
> 
> My AP expires on 8/24, 3 days after the last day of my August trip.  I plan on visiting for this trip and then making a decision about whether to get the partial refund. I'm hoping that they do something to court my business between now and then because the extra 30 days offered thus far isn't gonna cut it.



So I was chatting with IT yesterday. She noticed that I have 17 days held (I have 2 trips in 2020). She told me we’re supposed to be limited to 14 like with FastPasses and not to be surprised if a few of my days fall off.


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Wow. That AP availability is going fast.
> 
> I'm surprised Disney bothered with separate "buckets". When the system opened to over a year of guests at once I definitely thought it was just going to be a total free for all as far as availability went the whole week.


Is it just me or do you think it’s possible that Disney made the resort guest pool larger then it needed to be and the AP pool smaller then it could be so they could get more people to spend $$$ to stay on property?  Now I know a lot of those spots will fill up for guest park reservations once they open up more resorts but it makes one wonder


----------



## Aimeedyan

As feared, the system did make me cancel days reserved during my on-site stay in October in order to book any days. I held 1 day for his actual birthday for now and it let me book 2 more for July/August. Not pleased but at least we got a head's up last night so I could prepare myself.

On the upside, the system was flawless this morning - no loading screen or anything!


----------



## Hummingbird

Also, did we ever get confirmation from Disney if these are a rolling 3 days OR is it like FP where you have to use all 3 people you can book again?


----------



## wareagle57

Do the phone lines open at a certain time? Or do I just have to keep redialing until I have the pleasure of being put on hold?


----------



## wareagle57

Disneysoule said:


> Is it just me or do you think it’s possible that Disney made the resort guest pool larger then it needed to be and the AP pool smaller then it could be so they could get more people to spend $$$ to stay on property?  Now I know a lot of those spots will fill up for guest park reservations once they open up more resorts but it makes one wonder



If that was the case, they'd let me book a hotel stay so I could get in on the 11th. But I can't even do that. I just have to sit here and refresh like an idiot thinking this will be the time it actually lets me book it when it shows availability. It sounds like we are the only ones mentioning that problem. 2 computers, 2 phones, same thing every time.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Um...how sure are we that APs were going to be capped at 3 reservations at a time?  I just got 7.  All for EPCOT, no more than one per month (starting in August), and I have a Weekday Select.  I didn’t try for an 8th because I don’t know my schedule that far into 2021.  They’re all showing up in My Plans.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dates definitely going quicker for passholders than resort guests

11th - 14th, and 18th and 19th gone for all parks, 15th only has AK left, and then DHS also gone on 16th, 17th, 20th, 25th, and 26th AND August 1, 7, 8, 9, 15.  MK and AK also gone on August 8th


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Disneysoule said:


> Is it just me or do you think it’s possible that Disney made the resort guest pool larger then it needed to be and the AP pool smaller then it could be so they could get more people to spend $$$ to stay on property?  Now I know a lot of those spots will fill up for guest park reservations once they open up more resorts but it makes one wonder



I think APs are definitely getting the short end of the stick here, but the resort guest pool is also accounting for future bookings, which I imagine are quite difficult to forecast right now. That pool has to cover the 2020 bookings when they reopen and also the 2021 new bookings. 

If I was still an AP I would not be pleased, however. This gives me a lot to consider since I was planning on getting an AP again next year. Hopefully things smooth out after the first few months of craziness when Disney is better able to accurately assess demand in these categories.


----------



## Disneysoule

TheMaxRebo said:


> dates definitely going quicker for passholders than resort guests
> 
> 11th - 14th, and 18th and 19th gone for all parks, 15th only has AK left, and then DHS also gone on 16th, 17th, 20th, 25th, and 26th AND August 1, 7, 8, 9, 15.  MK and AK also gone on August 8th
> 
> 
> View attachment 504253


Yeah and it’s not even 8am on the first AP booking day


----------



## magrif

Just in case anyone else has this issue: My friend was trying to make reservations for 3 days for her hubby. It allowed her to make the HS and MK but kept saying EPCOT was unavailable, despite the calendar showing available. After continuing thru to confirm the HS and MK days she was able to go back in and select EPCOT without issue.

Also some are saying they were able to make their 3 AP reservations outside of their already reserved days for their resort stays. I haven't been able to make any additional, but if it's a glitch you may just keep checking back to see if they'll fix the issue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anna_Sh said:


> Um...how sure are we that APs were going to be capped at 3 reservations at a time?  I just got 7.  All for EPCOT, no more than one per month (starting in August), and I have a Weekday Select.  I didn’t try for an 8th because I don’t know my schedule that far into 2021.  They’re all showing up in My Plans.



hmmm, I just tried to make ours (we aren't going until 2021 so wasn't too concerned about getting them) and after 3 it said that we reached our limit - do you have other tickets or a resort stay as well?


----------



## Hummingbird

Anna_Sh said:


> Um...how sure are we that APs were going to be capped at 3 reservations at a time?  I just got 7.  All for EPCOT, no more than one per month (starting in August), and I have a Weekday Select.  I didn’t try for an 8th because I don’t know my schedule that far into 2021.  They’re all showing up in My Plans.


I tried for a 4th (out of curiosity) and could not. I have a platinum ap.


----------



## Sandiz08

Disneysoule said:


> Is it just me or do you think it’s possible that Disney made the resort guest pool larger then it needed to be and the AP pool smaller then it could be so they could get more people to spend $$$ to stay on property?  Now I know a lot of those spots will fill up for guest park reservations once they open up more resorts but it makes one wonder


They had to have, so when they sell rooms again those families have parks to go to .


----------



## Anna_Sh

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, I just tried to make ours (we aren't going until 2021 so wasn't too concerned about getting them) and after 3 it said that we reached our limit - do you have other tickets or a resort stay as well?


No, just the AP.  It just kept asking me if I wanted to make another pass?


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think APs are definitely getting the short end of the stick here, but the resort guest pool is also accounting for future bookings, which I imagine are quite difficult to forecast right now. That pool has to cover the 2020 bookings when they reopen and also the 2021 new bookings.
> 
> If I was still an AP I would not be pleased, however. This gives me a lot to consider since I was planning on getting an AP again next year. Hopefully things smooth out after the first few months of craziness when Disney is better able to accurately assess demand in these categories.


I agree with you. I am an out of state DVC AP that only stays on property so this system is great for me ( except for DVC bookings which I won’t go into) but if I was a local AP I would not be happy at all.


----------



## BrianR

JayMunOne said:


> Me too.  This is awful.  Disney called me today and basically said, sorry.  No real solutions.  I live 990 miles away and have no idea what to do.  Cancel and refund or hold and risk.  It's not what I bargained for when I dropped $2400 for two annual passes with NO blackout dates.  Everything is a blackout date now.



Hi Neighbor!  I have the Gold AP via DVC and it's really suspect to keep it with these restrictions.  It should be if you're staying on property those days are part of the resort allotment, and as an AP you can pick 3 days, and pick a new one after one of those 3 drop off.  Instead it's this nonsense.  It'll be interesting to see how Hershey Park fares next week when it opens.



cakebaker said:


> With all the reduced benefits of a local AP, it's clear Disney thinks the money lies with out of state visitors, staying on site. This is something I've said for years. We're out of state AP holders who visit multiple times a year. I've always thought the AP was an amazing bargain. Even with the price increases, I cover the cost of my AP with my first visit every year. While others would rant about the rate increases, I could still more than justify the expense.
> 
> For us, it will depend on just how things settle out as to whether continuing to buy an AP is worth it or not. Right now it isn't. Restrictions aside, we aren't visiting FL with the rising numbers so whether there's enough value in the AP is irrelevant. We're getting a refund on our active AP's. I have a voucher that I'm holding on to with plenty of time to see how things end up on a permanent basis.
> 
> The only solution for locals is to not book a resort stay until just before your stay. I'm not sure it really affects all that many local AP's. I would think a great many who live with a few hours or closer to WDW don't stay all that often or for all that long. Yes, some do, but I would bet a majority do not. Right now, Disney's looking short term and the focus is on $$$$$ only. That's not the route I'd take, but it's the one they've chosen.



The Chapek way.  I wouldn't be surprised to see after this period of a year + if his role is re-evaluated by the board.  You still have Bob working on creative that can just hop back in, plus a couple of successors shooting up the ranks real fast so it makes a CEO change easier than normal if Chapek perfoms poorly.



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think APs are definitely getting the short end of the stick here, but the resort guest pool is also accounting for future bookings, which I imagine are quite difficult to forecast right now. That pool has to cover the 2020 bookings when they reopen and also the 2021 new bookings.
> 
> If I was still an AP I would not be pleased, however. This gives me a lot to consider since I was planning on getting an AP again next year. Hopefully things smooth out after the first few months of craziness when Disney is better able to accurately assess demand in these categories.



Yeah if you don't have one I'd wait.  Remember you can always upgrade your regular ticket media to an AP on site and get that value credited towards it.  Granted you don't get AP room deals, but I'm guessing those aren't necessarily in the cards short term anyway.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Are they allowing AP to reserve park days on more than one on site reservation?


----------



## FinallyFL

MinnieMSue said:


> Are they allowing AP to reserve park days on more than one on site reservation?


Yes


----------



## koszmok

I`m not an AP so can`t test it but

I was wondering If you are an AP holding onsite reservation maybe you can pick from the onsite bucket

and for your 3 days from the AP bucket too ?

Maybe some already tried but If not maybe wort a try


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BrianR said:


> Yeah if you don't have one I'd wait.  Remember you can always upgrade your regular ticket media to an AP on site and get that value credited towards it.  Granted you don't get AP room deals, but I'm guessing those aren't necessarily in the cards short term anyway.


     Oh, I'm definitely waiting. Especially with this mess! I wouldn't be purchasing until next spring at the earliest anyway, so we'll see how things are by then. Who knows, there could be a world of difference. 
     I had an AP for a few years but ditched it when I moved to Virginia. Now that I'm moving back to GA for work, it might make sense to get one again, but we will see how things play out. We are still eligible for military tickets until the spring, so I'll definitely be exhausting that option first.

If this doesn't all smooth out I wouldn't be surprised to see quite an impact on AP sales.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

koszmok said:


> I`m not an AP so can`t test it but
> 
> I was wondering If you are an AP holding onsite reservation maybe you can pick from the onsite bucket
> 
> and for your 3 days from the AP bucket too ?
> 
> Maybe some already tried but If not maybe wort a try


I have a DVC Gold AP that expires in Oct. I have 8 park days reserved with an onsite DVC stay in July (had zero issues booking them Monday morning]. I just went in the system to book AP-only days in September. I was only able to book one day. When I tried for the second day, I got the “Disney Park Pass limit reached” error.


----------



## disland7

I was able to make 7 park reservations for my resort stay and the 2 additional days with my AP. But when I try to make a 3rd it says my pass would require a resort stay


----------



## Doingitagain

disland7 said:


> I was able to make 7 park reservations for my resort stay and the 2 additional days with my AP. But when I try to make a 3rd it says my pass would require a resort stay


I am wondering if people have "leftover" availability on their resort stay because they aren't booking reservations for check-in day and check-out day?


----------



## Mfowler7828

Does anyone know if they are holding back spaces for ticket holders staying off property or if they will have no availability when they start booking for days that are already filled?


----------



## FinallyFL

I reserved check-in and check-out for my stays and still was able to reserve 3 more with my AP. More of Disney IT consistency. My stays are DVC if that makes any difference.


----------



## Yooperroo

disland7 said:


> I was able to make 7 park reservations for my resort stay and the 2 additional days with my AP. But when I try to make a 3rd it says my pass would require a resort stay


This is the exact same experience I had. I have reservations for my 2 park stays this year and was able to make 2 additional AP days but when I tried to make my third it said I reached my limit


----------



## Christi0909

I am so confused as to how this is working for some people! I have 5 park days reserved for a stay in October, but it won’t allow me to book any additional with my AP! It says I’ve reached my park pass limit.


----------



## Dulcee

Mfowler7828 said:


> Does anyone know if they are holding back spaces for ticket holders staying off property or if they will have no availability when they start booking for days that are already filled?


While it made sense to hold back some days for APs, I don't see them holding back days for off property if they don't need to. From a financial perspective it just makes sense to fill slots with on property and APs as much as possible.


----------



## CastAStone

Mfowler7828 said:


> Does anyone know if they are holding back spaces for ticket holders staying off property or if they will have no availability when they start booking for days that are already filled?


It *appears* that they are but it has not been confirmed.


----------



## disland7

Christi0909 said:


> I am so confused as to how this is working for some people! I have 5 park days reserved for a stay in October, but it won’t allow me to book any additional with my AP! It says I’ve reached my park pass limit.


Yep. There’s obviously something wrong. There doesn’t seem to be a clear set of rules.


----------



## Jillfo

Spridell said:


> Is anyone talking about this yet?
> 
> This is completely out of control if true
> 
> So all the AP people who got their park reservations already with their resort stays, don't bother trying tomorrow for single day park reservations.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276324291680714752


A friend of mine who reserved a couple days with a resort reservation in November also reserved three park days _without_ a resort reservation for January.


----------



## Aimeedyan

So apparently Disney IT is inconsistent on the AP/Resort reservation system (shocking, I know!).

Many on the AP FB group HAVE been able to hold both while many (like me) cannot. Several have already gotten through to IT support and their system was fixed. I am not able to sit on hold for hours today but hopefully the system might be fixed soon to allow for everyone to hold both or I'll call early next week when the wait time isn't so bad.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Wouldnt let me book 3 additional ap reservations in addition to my 14 day resort ones. I had to remove one of my resort stays passes to book an ap one for december, but I need 1 more. I might have to lock in a dvc reservation for December to make sure I get what I want. The ap availability calendar is a mess! i guess its mostly because everyone wants to be there for opening. Maybe people aren't looking at December so much yet.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mfowler7828 said:


> Does anyone know if they are holding back spaces for ticket holders staying off property or if they will have no availability when they start booking for days that are already filled?


I suspect is a case of waiting to see just how many people do apply for park admission.  If they get enough to meet their diminished park capacity from AP & resort guests, then no.  However, if they have capacity, even at the reduced levels, then yes I believe they would have room for those staying off property.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Aimeedyan said:


> So apparently Disney IT is inconsistent on the AP/Resort reservation system (shocking, I know!).
> 
> Many on the AP FB group HAVE been able to hold both while many (like me) cannot. Several have already gotten through to IT support and their system was fixed. I am not able to sit on hold for hours today but hopefully the system might be fixed soon to allow for everyone to hold both or I'll call early next week when the wait time isn't so bad.


I agree I dont have time to wait on hold. I'll just let the dust settle since I'm not looking until December


----------



## hertamaniac

The interface to make the AP reservations was very good, but did encounter a non-linked ticket response (which was not true).  So, it's off to RotR and a long day.


----------



## Doingitagain

Rxdr2013 said:


> Wouldnt let me book 3 additional ap reservations in addition to my 14 day resort ones. I had to remove one of my resort stays passes to book an ap one for december, but I need 1 more. I might have to lock in a dvc reservation for December to make sure I get what I want. The ap availability calendar is a mess! i guess its mostly because everyone wants to be there for opening. Maybe people aren't looking at December so much yet.


This confirms what I have been thinking.  If an AP holder has a resort reservation, maybe they can make that many park reservations, including check-in and check-out days.  And those park reservations may not need to be during their resort stay.  So if that is the case, may be build in a non-park day during your resort stay and remove park reservations from check-in and check-out days which could be shorter for you, and free up three more days of AP at a different time of the year?


----------



## Spaceguy55

It looks like they are leaving passes in the resort reservation pool..maybe for DVC without tickets yet and maybe not for new bookings or off site.
I'm sure they have filled all available rooms from the closed resorts.
The good news for me is that I have a silver AP and a room at POP starting on the 14th so if the spots stay open as they are today, I can still go and upgrade to gold for less than $200 and get some , which was my plan when they announced the opening..I might go anyway but that would be a bonus


----------



## hereforthechurros

twinmom13 said:


> No, mine is not.


Ahh this may solve the mystery. It doesn’t seem recovery packages can be updated online. And when you call in they can’t add days. Weird to let non-discounted bookings add days but not others.  Having to call in for every question or inquiry is SUCH a pain.


----------



## Spridell

Jillfo said:


> A friend of mine who reserved a couple days with a resort reservation in November also reserved three park days _without_ a resort reservation for January.


Yeah it appears its a glitch and hit or miss. They got lucky. 

Most people CAN NOT do both.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BTW - not sure if someone mention this but just in case people are interested - we only have a passholder voucher, not an active AP and we were still able to make our 3 park reservations, it did treat that like a valid park media


----------



## chicagoshannon

I have 15 days reserved over a couple of resort stays.  I was not able to make any additional AP days.  I'm just gonna wait it out.  Our off property stay isn't until April so I'm not worried about it yet.

It's super annoying but I'm not willing to wait on old for hours like I did on Monday.


----------



## Farro

Wow! AP parks book up fast!!!

If you toggle between calendars, you can see parks booked up for AP guests, but open for resort guests.

Seems spaces to be reserved really are in different buckets.


----------



## rteetz

koszmok said:


> I`m not an AP so can`t test it but
> 
> I was wondering If you are an AP holding onsite reservation maybe you can pick from the onsite bucket
> 
> and for your 3 days from the AP bucket too ?
> 
> Maybe some already tried but If not maybe wort a try


This was confirmed yesterday that you cannot.


----------



## NWOhiogal

Can you make park reservations if you have a resort booked, but NOT tickets? I'm hearing two different things.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> This was confirmed yesterday that you cannot.


So I'm clear, you're saying as an AP, you can't hold reservations for your length of stay and also your 3 as an AP holder outside of a resort stay?


----------



## Spaceguy55

I have 3  resort stays between sept and jan with 5 passes each, and cannot make any others so far...but I'm 6 hours away so don't really need any since I always stay on site.


----------



## Spaceguy55

NWOhiogal said:


> Can you make park reservations if you have a resort booked, but NOT tickets? I'm hearing two different things.


As of today it looks like yes but it will depend on when..
eta..  I need to clarify...yes if available when you get there.


----------



## Mal6586

NWOhiogal said:


> Can you make park reservations if you have a resort booked, but NOT tickets? I'm hearing two different things.


No, you have to have a ticket.


----------



## Sandisw

Aimeedyan said:


> As feared, the system did make me cancel days reserved during my on-site stay in October in order to book any days. I held 1 day for his actual birthday for now and it let me book 2 more for July/August. Not pleased but at least we got a head's up last night so I could prepare myself.
> 
> On the upside, the system was flawless this morning - no loading screen or anything!



Weird...it let me book 3 park days outside of my hotel trips...I have days booked in August, October, December And January.

Booked random July days...of course, canceled them as it was a test..


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> So I'm clear, you're saying as an AP, you can't hold reservations for your length of stay and also your 3 as an AP holder outside of a resort stay?


Correct. You get your 3 or you get your resort stays. Not both.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276324291680714752


----------



## rteetz

Sandisw said:


> Weird...it let me book 3 park days outside of my hotel trips...I have days booked in August, October, December And January.


That’s interesting since it was said you couldn’t and others haven’t been able too.


----------



## HorizonOne

chicagoshannon said:


> I have 15 days reserved over a couple of resort stays.  I was not able to make any additional AP days.  I'm just gonna wait it out.  Our off property stay isn't until April so I'm not worried about it yet.
> 
> It's super annoying but I'm not willing to wait on old for hours like I did on Monday.



We have 14 days reserved for resorts stay.  However was able to book 3 separate days with no issue.  Has to be a glitch and I am sorry it happened. . Disney will fix it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> Correct. You get your 3 or you get your resort stays. Not both.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276324291680714752


No, incorrect.  This is more misinformation and hasn't been confirmed by anyone with actual knowledge of the system.  I currently holding length of stay reservations and an additional 3 outside of that stay.


----------



## teach22180

tramps’lady said:


> I was just able to book based on just my AP and have resort stays.  showed up in my plans and everything.   give it a try


I was also able to book 3 days on top of my resort stay of 11 days. I don't trust what I read much anymore. Sorry that so many people got upset last night. It was the same blogger who said Disney will just cancel your trip if the resort is closed. I don't believe that either.


----------



## HorizonOne

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No, incorrect.  This is more misinformation and hasn't been confirmed by anyone with actual knowledge of the system.  I currently holding length of stay reservations and an additional 3 outside of that stay.



Me too.  Definitely some misinformation.  14 days of resorts and 3 separate reservations for AP I have booked.  All under my AP.


----------



## chicagoshannon

HorizonOne said:


> We have 14 days reserved for resorts stay.  However was able to book 3 separate days with no issue.  Has to be a glitch and I am sorry it happened. . Disney will fix it.


I'm not too worried at the moment.  the 3 day limit is actually pretty problematic for me overall since we come from IL.  My extended family also don't have ticket yet so kind of pointless for us to make reservations when we aren't even sure at this point if the trip will happen because of the ticket situation.   I wish the limit was 7 like FP was.  The trip is for my parents 50th anniversary so it's just frustrating all around right now.


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No, incorrect.  This is more misinformation and hasn't been confirmed by anyone with actual knowledge of the system.  I currently holding length of stay reservations and an additional 3 outside of that stay.


As I see now people have been able to do it. Some others haven’t though either. Carlye does have knowledge though. She didn’t intentionally spread misinformation.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276505559231983623


----------



## courtster

Doingitagain said:


> I am wondering if people have "leftover" availability on their resort stay because they aren't booking reservations for check-in day and check-out day?


This was true for me.  We have an onsite reservation for five nights in July....I had 6 park passes reserved which included check-in and check-out days.  I tried to make a new park reservation using our APs in August, and got the error message that we had reached our limit.  I deleted our resort park passes on our check-out day, and then tried again for August and it allowed me to book.


----------



## teach22180

Christi0909 said:


> I am so confused as to how this is working for some people! I have 5 park days reserved for a stay in October, but it won’t allow me to book any additional with my AP! It says I’ve reached my park pass limit.


Maybe you are trying on a sold out day? Can you try another day?


----------



## Sandisw

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting since it was said you couldn’t and others haven’t been able too.



I know. I wasn’t expecting it. I just did it like 10 minutes ago...maybe something changed?

ETA: something is up with my ticket...I just was able to make 6 not tied to resort reservations... through January..picked months I didn’t have trips.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> As I see now people have been able to do it. Some others haven’t though either. Carlye does have knowledge though. She didn’t intentionally spread misinformation.


Intentional or not, it's misinformation that has caused confusion for a lot of people.  This situation is so fluid that jumping the gun on getting information out first is becoming an issue.


----------



## teach22180

disland7 said:


> Yep. There’s obviously something wrong. There doesn’t seem to be a clear set of rules.


Possibly people are trying for sold out days? Or their AP isn't properly linked?


----------



## Jothmas

I have a on-site stay in July for four days and I have park passes for that. On this morning, I booked 3 park passes for an off-site stay in October (AP only). A few minutes ago, I added a 4th day. So I have both on-site and off-site this year, with an AP in both cases, and booked 4 parks passes on AP alone instead of 3.


----------



## cwaltjen

I have two onsite reservations that I have a total of 18 park days reserved. I was able to book an additional 5 AP days today!  Not sure why there is such inconsistency?!


----------



## roth697

Shouldn't the AP preview e-mail get sent soon?  We are less then two weeks out from the 9th.  Does anyone know what the time frame was between the Pandora e-mail and previews or the SWGE e-mail and previews?


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Intentional or not, it's misinformation that has caused confusion for a lot of people.  This situation is so fluid that jumping the gun on getting information out first is becoming an issue.


It’s what she was told by someone at disney. Even disney doesn’t know what’s going on half the time. A disney spokesperson said the system has no glitches and it’s the guests fault if they experience anything wrong. That’s certainly not true.


----------



## Cliz155

Sandisw said:


> I know. I wasn’t expecting it. I just did it like 10 minutes ago...maybe something changed?
> 
> ETA: something is up with my ticket...I just was able to make 6 not tied to resort reservations... through January..picked months I didn’t have trips.



I was able to make 4 not tied to resort reservations, but then I got scared and deleted one. I don't want to mess up my reservations for my upcoming stay in July/Aug. :-/


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

My goodness this park pass thing is seriously messed up!  So many inconsistencies like there’s 20 different sets of rules.  Someone was drunk when they drafted the flow chart of if/then statements.  Talk about ‘hold my beer’!


----------



## Mal6586

Some of y'all are braver than me. I'm too scared to try to reserve any additional days outside my resort reservation (7/13-7/17) just in case some IT update decides to whittle me back down to what I'm "supposed" to have. I wouldn't be able to get some of the ones attached to my resort reservation again if they went missing!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276505559231983623


She’s correct in that this is how it’s _supposed_ to work. The system is the same one that was used for FP+ so the idea was that similar restrictions would be put into place (i.e. a limit on AP reservations to a certain number _or_ length of stay, whichever is more but not both). This comes directly from Disney. Just because some are getting through with more than they’re officially “allowed” doesn’t mean that’s misinformation. It’s a glitch, and because it’s a glitch, Disney theoretically _could_ take away any extra reservations made outside of the rules they’ve established. Will they? I don’t know, but everyone has been warned.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Let’s see:  if it’s a Tuesday and you are wearing purple, then....


----------



## Spridell

I am still NOT able to make any other park reservations besides my resort stays.

Still getting same error.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No, incorrect.  This is more misinformation and hasn't been confirmed by anyone with actual knowledge of the system.  I currently holding length of stay reservations and an additional 3 outside of that stay.


Carlye DOES get information before others and has some sources.  She has been accurate in the past


----------



## Spaceguy55

Update...I was just able to go in and make 5 more non resort pass days for some days in oct and dec even with having 15 resort stay days booked...so not sure what's going on


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> Carlye DOES get information before others and has some sources.  She has been accurate in the past


OK.  There are a lot of people that have sources and get information from Disney.  Some make the information public and some don't.  Regardless, there is absolutely a first-to-market mentality with "confirmed" news that really should be vetted before being released.


----------



## FinallyFL

I shudder to think what the code for this system looks like  . It's probably what used to be called spaghetti code.


----------



## hereforthechurros

She just posted on Insta that  it appears this was an error that was happening when things first launched but seems to have been corrected. Has anyone booked more than than they should have in the last few minutes?


----------



## hereforthechurros

There goes ^that^ theory.


----------



## jade1

So I assume the soonest dates are filling for local AP without a stay, so that after those dates go by-they can start reserving more dates.

Kind of an ongoing cycle for folks that go once or twice a week.

But at this rate, it appears the next month or more could block out for this group.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hereforthechurros said:


> She just posted on Insta that  it appears this was an error that was happening when things first launched but seems to have been corrected. Has anyone booked more than than they should have in the last few minutes?


Yes, I just did; I picked an obscure day with full availability.  However, I quickly cancelled it because the last thing I want to do is hold a reservation that I'm not going to use that may prevent someone from getting it that really needs.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

MrsSmith07 said:


> So I was chatting with IT yesterday. She noticed that I have 17 days held (I have 2 trips in 2020). She told me we’re supposed to be limited to 14 like with FastPasses and not to be surprised if a few of my days fall off.


That's actually what I thought, but others were getting more days, so I was hoping that they had at least changed that. It's nuts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s what she was told by someone at disney. Even disney doesn’t know what’s going on half the time. A disney spokesperson said the system has no glitches and it’s the guests fault if they experience anything wrong. That’s certainly not true.



So anyone who was able to book things they shouldn't be able to book, you are doing it wrong, so stop!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Just tried again and still can't make reservations for our AP.

NOT user error.  system problem as usual.


----------



## Spaceguy55

hereforthechurros said:


> She just posted on Insta that  it appears this was an error that was happening when things first launched but seems to have been corrected. Has anyone booked more than than they should have in the last few minutes?


Well I did, but it was for days I had planned on going but don't have a room yet.
If they open up room reservations I'll book for those days and might cancel one of my other reservations, it will depend on things that will be available later this year and next.


----------



## Spridell

OK HERE IS THE FIX:

If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.

I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.

it seems your check out days are counted as NON resort stay days


----------



## DisneyEater

I didn't book additional days because I didn't need them, but it looks like I can.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> *OK HERE IS THE FIX:*
> 
> If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.
> 
> I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.


The "Fix" for what?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Spridell said:


> OK HERE IS THE FIX:
> 
> If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.
> 
> I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.
> 
> it seems your check out days are counted as NON resort stay days


I did that but can only get one single non-resort day.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The "Fix" for what?



It was not letting me pick BOTH resort days and non resort days.  I was getting error message saying maxed out days.

It was because I had park reservation on my check out days and those count as NON resort days.


----------



## Spridell

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I did that but can only get one single non-resort day.


 ok I only did one day i did not try 3 days.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> It was not letting me pick BOTH resort days and non resort days.  I was getting error message saying maxed out days.
> 
> It was because I had park reservation on my check out days and those count as NON resort days.


I have a park reservation on my check out day and can also book additional single days.  That has nothing to do with it in my case.


----------



## Jaceylyn070813

Spridell said:


> OK HERE IS THE FIX:
> 
> If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.
> 
> I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.
> 
> it seems your check out days are counted as NON resort stay days


I removed the passes from my check out day, and was able to book one additional day, but was not able to book any others.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I don't have a park selected for checkout day (I canceled it to book a day in July) and I still cannot book my resort days + 3 offsite days.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Aimeedyan said:


> I don't have a park selected for checkout day (I canceled it to book a day in July) and I still cannot book my resort days + 3 offsite days.



I just tried a different browser that I've never used on the Disney site and still am blocked. 

Some on the AP FP page said logging out and in seemed to reset the system for them to get it to work but didn't work for me.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Maybe I missed it but..is there a official change to the terms and agreements on the WDW website that says an AP can only make 3 days of passes ?
I sorta think they legally can't but I may be wrong...
On new sales of AP's they can do whatever they want, but the contract I signed has a lot of protection for both parties..just don't have a copy of it...


----------



## Cliz155

For me, booking more than 2 AP park passes only started working after I made a 2021 hotel reservation!


----------



## Rake 08

On Monday we got 5 park reservations for our 3 day July & 2 day September resort stays.  This morning MDE allowed us to make 3 additonal non-resort stay reservations; chose what we thought would be less-busy days (Mon & Tues).


----------



## chicagoshannon

I've tried different browsers, signing out and still not able to make reservations.

I also had issues on Monday with not being able to book full resort stays.  I wonder if that has anything to do with not being able to book now.


----------



## rockpiece

I was now just able to make 4 different AP reservations for 4 days in September. I already have resort days with reservations for August, January 2021 and May 2021.


----------



## magrif

I spoke to IT and they said APs can only have reservations the length of their hotel stay OR 3 park reservations. She warned that the people reporting otherwise will likely have their "extra days" (not attached to a resort reservation #) removed. Take this with a grain of salt because I don't think anyone has a serious idea of what's going on. Just wanted to give a warning to what I was told. She did say that it's *possible* they might update their rules and allow more reservations after the system opens up for everyone else.


----------



## Karin1984

For Disneyland Paris, the measures and reopening date were announced a few days ago. No surprises. Today the AP holders received an e-mail that they get 123 days extra for all the closed days + 30 days extra. 
No news yet for making ticket reservations, but when I called DLP in the menu there was already an option to make ticket reservations. So.... can't take long anymore.


----------



## FinallyFL

Oh boy, IT is going to "fix" my park reservations. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Sandisw

Spridell said:


> OK HERE IS THE FIX:
> 
> If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.
> 
> I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.
> 
> it seems your check out days are counted as NON resort stay days



Well I have park check out booked for two of my stays and it still let me in.  Lol


----------



## Mfowler7828

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uk-tour-operator-scraps-florida-122150968.html
Well this is going to open up a lot of availability.


----------



## cwaltjen

Spridell said:


> OK HERE IS THE FIX:
> 
> If you have a park reservation on your check out day, THAT is what is messing everything up.
> 
> I canceled my check out days park reservations and I am NOW able get single days.
> 
> it seems your check out days are counted as NON resort stay days



I have my check out day reserved and was also able to get single days.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Has anyone been able to make non-resort reservations with a DVC AP voucher?  No luck for me (even with deleting a check out day park reservation).

Actually, scratch that I have an active Platinum AP for the dates I was looking at.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

A2DisneyMom said:


> Has anyone been able to make non-resort reservations with a DVC AP voucher?  No luck for me (even with deleting a check out day park reservation).
> 
> Actually, scratch that I have an active Platinum AP for the dates I was looking at.


I can confirm that park reservations can be made with AP vouchers.


----------



## rpb718

Mfowler7828 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/uk-tour-operator-scraps-florida-122150968.html
> Well this is going to open up a lot of availability.



They might as well cancel December and at least the first half of 2021 then.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can confirm that park reservations can be made with AP vouchers.


Thanks.  I’m just not able to make the “extra” dates beyond our resort stays.  It’s okay.  We have enough park reservations.  No need to take away from others.


----------



## AmberMV

So...after losing my mind last night over the AP rumor, I was able to book 3 AP day visits *in addition* to all my resort park visits.  This rumor thing is not for the faint of heart


----------



## andyman8

Well today has gone even worse than I thought it would...


----------



## Sandiz08

Any indication when Minnie vans might start up again?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> This rumor thing is not for the faint of heart


Especially when its reported as confirmed.  Sorry for your frustration.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandiz08 said:


> Any indication when Minnie vans might start up again?


No announcement. Huge money maker, and cuts down use of the buses so you'd think they would want to fast track it. They could put in a partition to separate driver from riders, but maybe it's a staffing/budget thing for now?


----------



## teach22180

Well, I was able to make reservations for the week in December that I HOPE to get a resort reservation. I will now admit this is some sort of mistake. It stopped me after three earlier, but not now.


----------



## Jothmas

magrif said:


> I spoke to IT and they said APs can only have reservations the length of their hotel stay OR 3 park reservations. She warned that the people reporting otherwise will likely have their "extra days" (not attached to a resort reservation #) removed. Take this with a grain of salt because I don't think anyone has a serious idea of what's going on. Just wanted to give a warning to what I was told. She did say that it's *possible* they might update their rules and allow more reservations after the system opens up for everyone else.


If that’s the case, the wording on the Disney Park Pass System introduction stinks. It does say June 26th is for Annual Passholders without a resort stay, but it’s clear that almost everyone believed that meant passholders could book days that they didn’t have a resort stay, even if they did have a resort stay at some other time.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> So...after losing my mind last night over the AP rumor, I was able to book 3 AP day visits *in addition* to all my resort park visits.  This rumor thing is not for the faint of heart



Someone might want to tell Ryno lol. He had quite the tweet about it this morning


----------



## AmberMV

What's the over-under on when Disney makes an announcement that all the inconsistencies with AP day are due to "user error" and not that their system is majorly flawed?


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Someone might want to tell Ryno lol. He had quite the tweet about it this morning


Who is Ryno and what did he have to say?  Because I had quite the rant last night in a FB group lol


----------



## Spridell

Sandisw said:


> Well I have park check out booked for two of my stays and it still let me in.  Lol



Crazy.  I have to cancel my check out days to get single days.

This is so messed up LOL


----------



## Sandiz08

hereforthechurros said:


> No announcement. Huge money maker, and cuts down use of the buses so you'd think they would want to fast track it. They could put in a partition to separate driver from riders, but maybe it's a staffing/budget thing for now?


Yep we require a car seat, and hate lugging our around on vacation. Lyft and Uber almost come out to same price with car seat fees, and not to mention, roomy clean vehicles with a Disney CM is much more. Well worth paying the big bucks for a Minnie van.


----------



## Spaceguy55

So after booking 6 additional days after my resort days this is the message I get now
*Disney Park Pass Limit Reached*
These Guests have reached their Park Pass limit. To continue, remove them from your party. If you believe these Guests have valid admission for this park or date and you see this error, please call (407) 939-7917 for assistance.


----------



## Sandisw

Spridell said:


> Crazy.  I have to cancel my check out days to get single days.
> 
> This is so messed up LOL



Yes, it is.  No idea why mine is working the way it is which is obviously a glitch in my favor...Though I don’t need those single days and canceled them immediately after playing.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> Well today has gone even worse than I thought it would...



Well, it could have been worse if the park reservations were in one bucket all along.  It could still get worse if there is a glitch and AP folks that were able to reserve parks for both resort and non-resort visits loses their non-resort reservations.  Never underestimate worse when it comes to Disney IT.

Still not sure how having separate buckets helps - especially if there's still another bucket for ticket holders staying off-site.  At some point someone with either a resort stay or AP is going to want to reserve a park that's available in other buckets than the one they are lumped into.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

The only consistency in this process is the inconsistency.  It looks to me as if there several different scenarios going on right now, and I for one have no earthly idea which one will stick.  Major pixie poop.


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> So after booking 6 additional days after my resort days this is the message I get now
> *Disney Park Pass Limit Reached*
> These Guests have reached their Park Pass limit. To continue, remove them from your party. If you believe these Guests have valid admission for this park or date and you see this error, please call (407) 939-7917 for assistance.


So you booked 6 AP days not tied to your resort stays?


----------



## Dsny4fun

After spending 3 hrs on the phone this morning...2-1/2 hrs holding, then 30 min with a CM.  She can see my reservation but she can't open it..it keeps saying 'system error"  My resort is closed and I'm trying to get my resort moved but it won't let her in to my reservation.  My reservation is a package and I was able to reserve all of my park days.  Does anyone know who i can call or email to resolve this?


----------



## glocker

In other news, 8933 new cases reported


----------



## AmberMV

Dsny4fun said:


> After spending 3 hrs on the phone this morning...2-1/2 hrs holding, then 30 min with a CM.  She can see my reservation but she can't open it..it keeps saying 'system error"  My resort is closed and I'm trying to get my resort moved but it won't let her in to my reservation.  My reservation is a package and I was able to reserve all of my park days.  Does anyone know who i can call or email to resolve this?


She as the employee should be able to transfer you to whoever needs to handle it.  If you booked through a TA you have to have the TA call Disney, though.


----------



## dlavender

glocker said:


> In other news, 8933 new cases reported



It's the positivity rate that's astounding as well, 13%?!

If nothing is done, and hospitalizations continue to climb, its going to be a tough time in central FL.

If this continues, I think WDW gets delayed and Uni closes again. I really really hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Who is Ryno and what did he have to say?  Because I had quite the rant last night in a FB group lol


----------



## Dsny4fun

AmberMV said:


> She as the employee should be able to transfer you to whoever needs to handle it.  If you booked through a TA you have to have the TA call Disney, though.


I did not book through a TA


----------



## hereforthechurros

Phone update: still about a two hour wait today. I've been on hold over 2 hours and still on hold. My Husband called in about 10 minutes after me and just got through.


----------



## only hope

Spaceguy55 said:


> Maybe I missed it but..is there a official change to the terms and agreements on the WDW website that says an AP can only make 3 days of passes ?
> I sorta think they legally can't but I may be wrong...
> On new sales of AP's they can do whatever they want, but the contract I signed has a lot of protection for both parties..just don't have a copy of it...



I can’t find it right now but I know the terms & conditions said park access is not guaranteed. And it wasn’t- because a hurricane could close them, Christmas Day could reach capacity etc. But that is different than the situation now. Any lawyers on here who can chime in?


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


>


Yeah that was my whole point of my rant last night.  It made no sense.  I can't tell you how relieved I am that I didn't have trouble this morning booking my AP days, though if Disney removes some of my park days because of a system glitch I *might* explode.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

glocker said:


> In other news, 8933 new cases reported


There is no  way, no way on God's Green Earth that Disney World is reopening on July 11th given what's happening this week.  Anyone posting otherwise at this point is doing a disservice to this community.


----------



## Racheldb

dlavender said:


> It's the positivity rate that's astounding as well, 13%?!
> 
> If nothing is done, and hospitalizations continue to climb, its going to be a tough time in central FL.
> 
> If this continues, I think WDW gets delayed and Uni closes again. I really really hope that doesn't happen.


Wow.   These numbers are getting super scary.  I've been trying to persevere through all of this with all of  my rebookings and the stress of the theme park reservations.  And I am so super excited to go to WDW.  It is my happy place! But now....this is starting to give me pause. Supposed to be there July 14th....


----------



## dlavender

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> There is no  way, no way on God's Green Earth that Disney World is reopening on July 11th given what's happening this week.  Anyone posting otherwise at this point is doing a disservice to this community.





Especially if this keeps going the way its going..........


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

glocker said:


> In other news, 8933 new cases reported


So much for the heat/humidity theory of killing the virus with all the southern states having flare-ups.  I thought the heat/humidity in WDW would be a plus for once!


----------



## chicagoshannon

dlavender said:


> It's the positivity rate that's astounding as well, 13%?!
> 
> If nothing is done, and hospitalizations continue to climb, its going to be a tough time in central FL.
> 
> If this continues, I think WDW gets delayed and Uni closes again. I really really hope that doesn't happen.


That' not a bad positivity rate really.  There was one day last week over 20%!  Yesterday was 9 something % the day before over 15%.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Yeah that was my whole point of my rant last night.  It made no sense.  I can't tell you how relieved I am that I didn't have trouble this morning booking my AP days, though if Disney removes some of my park days because of a system glitch I *might* explode.



It didnt make sense, at all. I mean, things aren’t booking up as fast as I’d imagined, so you COULD just cancel the park reservations during your trip and then get them when your resort stay is approaching. But thats not the point. You shouldn’t have ever had to sacrifice and risk those reservations just to go to use the lackluster 3 rolling AP dates that locals get.


----------



## dlavender

chicagoshannon said:


> That' not a bad positivity rate really.  There was one day last week over 20%!  Yesterday was 9 something % the day before over 15%.



I think the fact that its gone from 5 % a few weeks ago to an average of 10% now is a terrible rate, and trend....

Especially given that the testing has tripled........


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> There is no  way, no way on God's Green Earth that Disney World is reopening on July 11th given what's happening this week.  Anyone posting otherwise at this point is doing a disservice to this community.



We are resigning ourselves that our August trip will be canceled. We had a backup in November but I scrapped that and rebooked it for next April.


----------



## dlavender

Racheldb said:


> Wow.   These numbers are getting super scary.  I've been trying to persevere through all of this with all of  my rebookings and the stress of the theme park reservations.  And I am so super excited to go to WDW.  It is my happy place! But now....this is starting to give me pause. Supposed to be there July 14th....



Yeah I did not expect to see what is happening happen. 

I see no way if these numbers continue rising into next week that everything continues as planned, which would be devastating. Not just to businesses, but to people. 

I really hope we are in some kind of an outlier right now.


----------



## Katrina Y

glocker said:


> In other news, 8933 new cases reported


What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.


----------



## Krandor

dlavender said:


> It's the positivity rate that's astounding as well, 13%?!
> 
> If nothing is done, and hospitalizations continue to climb, its going to be a tough time in central FL.
> 
> If this continues, I think WDW gets delayed and Uni closes again. I really really hope that doesn't happen.



Texas of all places just announced they are rolling back their reopening plan to an earlier phase shutting back down all bars and lowering restauant capacity,


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am thinking that the “are you coming” emails are/were really a check in on who they would have to force cancel and make individual recovery offers. I think DVC will likely stay open as is for legal reasons. Hope I am wrong


----------



## andyman8

Katrina Y said:


> What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.


https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-record/32980984It hasn’t been posted to the website yet. Just announced.


----------



## Krandor

Katrina Y said:


> What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.



https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...onavirus-cases-friday-in-record-setting-high/


----------



## dlavender

Katrina Y said:


> What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.



https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ses-of-covid-19-shattering-single-day-record/
ETA: Oops, everyone else already posted...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

dlavender said:


> Yeah I did not expect to see what is happening happen.
> 
> I see no way if these numbers continue rising into next week that everything continues as planned, which would be devastating. Not just to businesses, but to people.
> 
> I really hope we are in some kind of an outlier right now.


You're not an outlier because look at what is happening in the rest of the country.  Texas, etc.  Everywhere that started reopening back in May like this, this is happening.  The only place in this country where this is not happening right now is the Northeast, and likely because they already got hit really hard and are reopening *really* slowly and cautiously with really good mask use and social distancing.  But even up here in the Northeast, as we move forward with our reopening, I'm sure we'll start trending upward again too.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> Texas of all places just announced they are rolling back their reopening plan to an earlier phase shutting back down all bars and lowering restauant capacity,


They announced they would shut down elective surgeries but that everything else open would stay open.  They've now retracted that?


----------



## glocker

Katrina Y said:


> What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.


Florida Dept. Of Health. It's being widely reported by all news sources. I don't know why a simple Google search can't find it.


----------



## birostick

Katrina Y said:


> What is your source? That isn’t being reported on the Florida state health department, nor can I find it by googling Florida new cases.



https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/coronavirus/2020/06/26/daily-coronavirus-reporting


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> They announced they would shut down elective surgeries but that everything else open would stay open.  They've now retracted that?



https://www.khou.com/article/news/h...e-26/285-9775cea0-8034-4518-9a40-1c5700952409


----------



## AmberMV

Updates to the Availability calendar for APs:


----------



## dlavender

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You're not an outlier because look at what is happening in the rest of the country.  Texas, etc.  Everywhere that started reopening back in May like this, this is happening.  The only place in this country where this is not happening right now is the Northeast, and likely because they already got hit really hard and are reopening *really* slowly and cautiously with really good mask use and social distancing.  But even up here in the Northeast, as we move forward with our reopening, I'm sure we'll start trending upward again too.



Unfortunately I know you are correct.

Somehow hoping against the facts that this magically goes the other way. 

It's awful.....

Hospitalizations and death rate will be the two stats to keep a close eye on in the coming weeks. If those rise, WDW is definitely pushing back reopening. However, those stats are obviously pushed by new cases. One is obviously sky rocketing.......Hopefully median age and info gained keeps the latter stats from exploding.


----------



## Spaceguy55

only hope said:


> I can’t find it right now but I know the terms & conditions said park access is not guaranteed. And it wasn’t- because a hurricane could close them, Christmas Day could reach capacity etc. But that is different than the situation now. Any lawyers on here who can chime in?


Yes, 4 days at the end of oct and 2 days in early dec....both the times I normally go for the parties


----------



## glocker

dlavender said:


> I think the fact that its gone from 5 % a few weeks ago to an average of 10% now is a terrible rate, and trend....
> 
> Especially given that the testing has tripled........


Florida is up 700% from three weeks ago. I'd say it's a pretty bad trend!


----------



## dlavender

glocker said:


> Florida is up 700% from three weeks ago. I'd say it's a pretty bad trend!



It's almost impossible now to look the other way, isn't it?


----------



## glocker

dlavender said:


> It's almost impossible now to look the other way, isn't it?


Yep.


----------



## chicagoshannon

dlavender said:


> I think the fact that its gone from 5 % a few weeks ago to an average of 10% now is a terrible rate, and trend....
> 
> Especially given that the testing has tripled........


There is no denying that the percentage has gone up however it's still lower than some days last week.  That case number looks super scary for sure but we need to have perspective.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Updates to the Availability calendar for APs:
> View attachment 504318
> View attachment 504319



They really did not give many openings for APs. Everything is still green outside of the first week for resort guests


----------



## dlavender

https://www.wptv.com/news/state/bars-in-florida-can-no-longer-serve-alcohol-state-official-announces
I'm glad they are starting to try to get a hold on it


----------



## Spaceguy55

Not looking good..with some of the info coming out ADR's might not happen and then ....who knows..


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Unless the state mandates statewide masks before Monday I don’t envision how WDW would be able to open and UO to remain open


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> They really did not give many openings for APs. Everything is still green outside of the first week for resort guests


I think a lot of it was because they still weren't sure how many resort guests they'd have.  It will be interesting to see if some of these closed days open back up for AP holders if the resort guest buckets don't get fully used.


----------



## Tjddis

dlavender said:


> View attachment 504314
> 
> Especially if this keeps going the way its going..........


It’s going to be tough to continue powering through.  Watching Texas lt gov right now saying they expected this and they are closing bars again and reducing restaurant capacity because the numbers are up they believe from young people going out.  Hospital rates up in that demo.   Death rates flat.   Doing all sorts of justification for avoiding large scale shut downs. 
Is that the right approach?   Who knows.  I do applaud that they are trying to evaluate data and make precise decisions to avoid lockdowns.   As I’ve been saying it really is going to come down to each person doing what they feel is right for them and their families.  Personally I don’t think they know enough about long term effects to dismiss having it if you are young. But that’s just me..plus I have high risk folks in my home so not willing to risk bringing it in


----------



## dlavender

chicagoshannon said:


> There is no denying that the percentage has gone up however it's still lower than some days last week.  That case number looks super scary for sure but we need to have perspective.



That's kind of cherry picking, no?

Perspective is......


----------



## Racheldb

dlavender said:


> Yeah I did not expect to see what is happening happen.
> 
> I see no way if these numbers continue rising into next week that everything continues as planned, which would be devastating. Not just to businesses, but to people.
> 
> I really hope we are in some kind of an outlier right now.


I hope so too....that this is an outlier.  I will be watching very closely the next few days.


----------



## andyman8

dlavender said:


> https://www.wptv.com/news/state/bars-in-florida-can-no-longer-serve-alcohol-state-official-announces
> I'm glad they are starting to try to get a hold on it


Well if that persists into July (as it likely will), that will absolutely affect Taste of F&W.


----------



## Farro

I don't understand how the people of Florida aren't crying out for their governor to mandate masks already!!!

That's what it will take. Watch how fast numbers go down when everyone is wearing their mask when out.


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> Not looking good..with some of the info coming out ADR's might not happen and then ....who knows..


Yes, there goes my hub and I having a belated anniversary glass of wine when we get to Riviera July 4


----------



## Krandor

dlavender said:


> https://www.wptv.com/news/state/bars-in-florida-can-no-longer-serve-alcohol-state-official-announces
> I'm glad they are starting to try to get a hold on it



So I guess disney's list of what is going to be open needs to be adjusted.


----------



## magrif

Jothmas said:


> If that’s the case, the wording on the Disney Park Pass System introduction stinks. It does say June 26th is for Annual Passholders without a resort stay, but it’s clear that almost everyone believed that meant passholders could book days that they didn’t have a resort stay, even if they did have a resort stay at some other time.


I completely agree. My original call was about something completely different but I figured I'd ask for clarification while I had someone on the line. It really makes APs pointless.


----------



## AmberMV

Hey guys...it's Friday, and things are starting to get a little nutso with outcoming news...who else is terrified of what the Friday Night News Dump may bring?


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I think a lot of it was because they still weren't sure how many resort guests they'd have.  It will be interesting to see if some of these closed days open back up for AP holders if the resort guest buckets don't get fully used.



They might. But I think they release new 2020 tickets and new resort availability before they get to that point.


----------



## Tjddis

Just heard FLA is stopping alcohol sales at bars too.  Not sure if that is same as closing, but if I own a bar why would I open if I can’t make money in booze?


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I don't understand how the people of Florida aren't crying out for their governor to mandate masks already!!!
> 
> That's what it will take. Watch how fast numbers go down when everyone is wearing their mask when out.



not only are they not crying out for it - i watched some news coverage of people shouting at the officials for overstepping their constitutional rights by asking people to wear masks....

people have lost their minds.


----------



## LSUmiss

Racheldb said:


> Wow.   These numbers are getting super scary.  I've been trying to persevere through all of this with all of  my rebookings and the stress of the theme park reservations.  And I am so super excited to go to WDW.  It is my happy place! But now....this is starting to give me pause. Supposed to be there July 14th....


It would for me except I live in an area with similar trends. And here there are no theme parks, so it’s not that. It’s mostly young adults partying in large groups with no regard for themselves or others. It’s really obnoxious that one group is going to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Hey guys...it's Friday, and things are starting to get a little nutso with outcoming news...who else is terrified of what the Friday Night News Dump may bring?


I am choosing to not think about it until/if it drops  

I got my resort news, I have my park reservations, now I just need to wait and hope that nothing catastrophic happens. That's really all I can do. 

ADRs are the last piece of the puzzle for me but they will happen when they happen.


----------



## rteetz

My pass was finally extended. I booked my January stay. I was not able to use any addition "AP" 3 dates.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> Just heard FLA is stopping alcohol sales at bars too.  Not sure if that is same as closing, but if I own a bar why would I open if I can’t make money in booze?



You don't. That's the point without making the point.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276523594131083264



Makes me worried about @shanes17 from TX who use to post here a lot early on.  He was saying how TX was going to show the country how it's done.  Hope he and his family are hunkered down and safe now.


----------



## Spridell

WonderlandisReality said:


> Unless the state mandates statewide masks before Monday I don’t envision how WDW would be able to open and UO to remain open



Miami has had a city wide mask mandate for 2 months now and their cases are still going through the roof.


----------



## Mfowler7828

No doubt that number is scary and terrible but the good news is hospitalizations stayed almost exactly the same and deaths went down, so the health care system is not even close to being overrun in Florida. As long as people protect those who are most vulnerable then things should stay that way


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> Hey guys...it's Friday, and things are starting to get a little nutso with outcoming news...who else is terrified of what the Friday Night News Dump may bring?



Oga's Closed... Baseline closed...pool bars closed...

That could be a start.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> It would for me except I live in an area with similar trends. And here there are no theme parks, so it’s not that. It’s mostly young adults partying in large groups with no regard for themselves or others. It’s really obnoxious that one group is going to ruin it for everyone.


I live in a town with a large university and all I can say is: You're not wrong.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

andyman8 said:


> Well if that persists into July (as it likely will), that will absolutely affect Taste of F&W.


I really can't believe that people still think Disney World is going to open.  Legitimately, it is blowing my mind.


----------



## Katrina Y

dlavender said:


> We are........
> 
> However there is a loud contingent that feels like their religion is under attack if they are forced to wear a mask. Happened a few days ago in Clearwater I want to say.


I wear a mask to my church and my church also hands out mask at the door. All the church staff wears mask.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> My pass was finally extended. I booked my January stay. I was not able to use any addition "AP" 3 dates.



Same.

I wonder how some are.  Keep us updated if you can get more


----------



## Mit88

How did people NOT see this coming?

First of all, the states that are currently getting hit, never got hit as hard as they could have been in the first place. 

Second of all, look at 3 of the states that are getting hit. Texas, Florida, Arizona. What do they all have in common other than none of them getting hit with a ton of cases in Mar/Apr/May....All 3 were among the first to reopen. And none of them required masks in most, if not all state counties. 


Now if all of a sudden NY started having a sudden, enormous spike in cases again....Now thats something I wouldnt have seen coming.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AmberMV said:


> Hey guys...it's Friday, and things are starting to get a little nutso with outcoming news...who else is terrified of what the Friday Night News Dump may bring?


I will be astounded if it doesn’t happen tonight.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Oga's Closed... Baseline closed...pool bars closed...
> 
> That could be a start.



The new Florida mandate applies to Bars only that serve ONLY alcohol and no food.  And it says bars may remain open but alcohol can NOT be consumed inside the business.  Only outside if they have outdoor area.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

dlavender said:


> Not to doom and gloom but some FL hospitals aren't saying what you are saying.
> 
> https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/n...--covid-19-cases--hospitalizations-increasing
> Also, it's on a lag. More cases bring more hospitalizations. More of those can bring higher death tolls. I'm hoping in a week or so, however, that with knowledge gained, more ppe, and a lower median age that the death tolls do not rise.



The information that we watch our local region with for our own hospital shows FL overrun in early September and the information feeding that lags a bit. I have been increasingly concerned about an open then another shutdown in early Fall. If something doesn’t change in that state immediately it will effect WDW open.


----------



## LSUmiss

Krandor said:


> Texas of all places just announced they are rolling back their reopening plan to an earlier phase shutting back down all bars and lowering restauant capacity,


I wish we would close bars here again too. I think this is major problem.


----------



## Spridell

dlavender said:


> I'm not saying at all that its a religious stance.
> 
> There were just a few people at a town hall saying it would hurt their religion or something to that effect. Don't want to post the quote as it is kind of ridiculous, tbh.
> 
> Just pointing out that there is a ferver against making them mandatory here for a lot of weird reasons.



The masks order in South Florida excludes medical reasons and religious beliefs.

Where Disney is different is they are private property and dont have to oblige by health reasons and religious beliefs.


----------



## Racheldb

LSUmiss said:


> It would for me except I live in an area with similar trends. And here there are no theme parks, so it’s not that. It’s mostly young adults partying in large groups with no regard for themselves or others. It’s really obnoxious that one group is going to ruin it for everyone.


This is crazy.  We have a VRBO rental beginning on July 10th (prior to our Disney trip) and the money is due today.  So, now I have to decide today if I'm keeping the VRBO based on these #s...This week began stressful, now it is ending stressful!  Yuck.


----------



## Katrina Y

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I really dislike how often "young adults" get singled out, it isn't all of us, and it is not exclusively our fault. I haven't been inside of a grocery store since March and wear a mask every time that I go anywhere that isn't my house. I'm 27. Some of us are responsible and have been following the rules we have been given.
> 
> I've seen plenty of "older adults" not following the rules as well. It's a good mix. Every age group has people contributing to the problem.


Unfortunately, it’s human nature to play the blame game. It is easy, but wrong to blame whole groups of people. My 3 children are 17, 19, and 29 and they wear masks.


----------



## Moliphino

Spridell said:


> The new Florida mandate applies to Bars only that serve ONLY alcohol and no food.  And it says bars may remain open but alcohol can NOT be consumed inside the business.  Only outside if they have outdoor area.



Does the minuscule amount of food at Oga's count?


----------



## BrianR

Doingitagain said:


> For the emails sent out asking people to confirm reservations if they are before September 30, I called MS and they confirmed that email does not apply to DVC.


I got one for the DVC part of my stay, nothing for the Travelocity booked part though (to a closed resort nonetheless)



Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You're not an outlier because look at what is happening in the rest of the country.  Texas, etc.  Everywhere that started reopening back in May like this, this is happening.  The only place in this country where this is not happening right now is the Northeast, and likely because they already got hit really hard and are reopening *really* slowly and cautiously with really good mask use and social distancing.  But even up here in the Northeast, as we move forward with our reopening, I'm sure we'll start trending upward again too.





bffer said:


> I'm in PA, and just last week we were praised for having the third best rates in declines. Now our numbers are on the rise again. Many in my area have been traced to Myrtle Beach.



We're going to have problems in PA.  Our governor used color-coding for phases which was great until counties entered the "green" phase, which really means stuff is open but you should still do everything else (social distance, masks, etc).  As soon as my area hit green those masks disappeared on about half of the people.  I would say our bounceback in rates will start in about 3 weeks or so unless the other green areas are actually following all of the rules instead of green meaning "good to go and do whatever you want like before".


----------



## kverdon

Everyone catch a breath.  Certainly bad numbers but its going to take a while for the Orange County Mask rule and closing the bars to have an effect.  Hopefully we will see some better numbers by the week of the 6th.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Racheldb said:


> This is crazy.  We have a VRBO rental beginning on July 10th (prior to our Disney trip) and the money is due today.  So, now I have to decide today if I'm keeping the VRBO based on these #s...This week began stressful, now it is ending stressful!  Yuck.



Tell me about it! I have 3 split dvc rental stays that are fully paid for July 21-26. Which are nonrefunable. I guess if DVC stays open and Disney remains closed it will be an all resort stay.


----------



## Racheldb

kverdon said:


> Everyone catch a breath.  Certainly bad numbers but its going to take a while for the Orange County Mask rule and closing the bars to have an effect.  Hopefully we will see some better numbers by the week of the 6th.


I'm trying.  Practicing my deep breathing right now...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I really can't believe that people still think Disney World is going to open.  Legitimately, it is blowing my mind.


You're confusing people wanting it to open with people thinking it will. I don't know if they should open, but I think they will. WDW is it's own bubble and is already open. They have DVC obligations they cannot ignore. They are doing more than most states as far as masks, social distancing, sanitizing. I think delaying the opening by two weeks, at least, could very well happen at this point which would give Florida a month from now to get it together and try again.


----------



## dlavender

Racheldb said:


> This is crazy.  We have a VRBO rental beginning on July 10th (prior to our Disney trip) and the money is due today.  So, now I have to decide today if I'm keeping the VRBO based on these #s...This week began stressful, now it is ending stressful!  Yuck.



Is there a Covid cancellation refund policy?

If it were me, and way easier to say since its not, I'd cancel now while you aren't out the money.

But like I said, its easier said than done...


----------



## birostick

Spridell said:


> The new Florida mandate applies to Bars only that serve ONLY alcohol and no food.  And it says bars may remain open but alcohol can NOT be consumed inside the business.  Only outside if they have outdoor area.



Do you have a source on this particular info? I'm unable to find exactly what you are saying for the rules.


----------



## Katrina Y

dlavender said:


> I'm not saying at all that its a religious stance.
> 
> There were just a few people at a town hall saying it would hurt their religion or something to that effect. Don't want to post the quote as it is kind of ridiculous, tbh.
> 
> Just pointing out that there is a ferver against making them mandatory here for a lot of weird reasons.


The point is there where “a few people” as I am sure there are “a few people” in all categories of life.


----------



## marinejjh

Two things. I don't think the NBA will play a game at Disney, it will likely be shut down before I ever gets started. I also dont think Disney will open on July 11th. Just being realistic.


----------



## LSUmiss

WonderlandisReality said:


> Unless the state mandates statewide masks before Monday I don’t envision how WDW would be able to open and UO to remain open


That’s what I hope happens.


----------



## dlavender

Katrina Y said:


> The point is there where “a few people” as I am sure there are “a few people” in all categories of life.





Katrina Y said:


> The point is there where “a few people” as I am sure there are “a few people” in all categories of life.



They were just very loud that day.


----------



## marinejjh

Spridell said:


> The masks order in South Florida excludes medical reasons and religious beliefs.
> 
> Where Disney is different is they are private property and dont have to oblige by health reasons and religious beliefs.


What does Disney require? Everything I've read was you have to wear a mask  no matter what. I'm for it. If you dont wear one you can't get in. I don't care about your reasons. Religious or health. Wear it or dont come in.


----------



## gatechfan99

Certainly Disney may not open now by the target date.

Having said that, I feel most confident they aren't going to make a sudden panic move on a whim to close it. There are gigantic ramifications for them if they do that. If they delay opening and stop this massive process that's moving forward, when do they ever feel confident to restart it again? It could be months, maybe even next summer. There's no reason to think it would be better in the fall or winter, is there? And given how long it takes them to get the supply chain in order and get all the workers going, they're not going to want to do that until they're sure they don't shut it down again. No telling how many hundreds of millions just these few weeks of preparation will cost them if they don't open.

I'm still not sure a mandatory mask requirement suddenly changes all this. In Alabama, Birmingham is the only major city with a mask requirement and they've had it since April. Now their numbers are rapidly rising again. I don't think you have to overthink it. It's primarily from large groups hanging out together for long periods of time. Typically that's young adults which is why the median age has gone down so long. Shutting down bars is the first thing I would've done so glad they have at least done that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

marinejjh said:


> Two things. I don't think the NBA will play a game at Disney, it will likely be shut down before I ever gets started. I also dont think Disney will open on July 11th. Just being realistic.


I could see NBA still going forward, especially if WDW doesn't open to the public. They fly in on private planes to smaller airports, bus right to the resorts and stay in the bubble. They're also tested daily. This can only happen if tested CMs are embedded with them but I imagine Disney could provide that.


----------



## hertamaniac

Knight's Pub in Orlando near UCF lost it's liquor license a few days ago due to a lack of compliance.  The move today just reinforced it statewide.  The numbers from that establishment were very telling.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Does anyone else think that this move is SPECIFICALLY to lower the numbers before WDW is scheduled to reopen?


----------



## dlavender

gatechfan99 said:


> Certainly Disney may not open now by the target date.
> 
> Having said that, I feel most confident they aren't going to make a sudden panic move on a whim to close it. There are gigantic ramifications for them if they do that. If they delay opening and stop this massive process that's moving forward, when do they ever feel confident to restart it again? It could be months, maybe even next summer. There's no reason to think it would be better in the fall or winter, is there? And given how long it takes them to get the supply chain in order and get all the workers going, they're not going to want to do that until they're sure they don't shut it down again. No telling how many hundreds of millions just these few weeks of preparation will cost them if they don't open.
> 
> I'm still not sure a mandatory mask requirement suddenly changes all this. In Alabama, Birmingham is the only major city with a mask requirement and they've had it since April. Now their numbers are rapidly rising again. I don't think you have to overthink it. It's primarily from large groups hanging out together for long periods of time. Typically that's young adults which is why the median age has gone down so long. Shutting down bars is the first thing I would've done so glad they have at least done that.



It's a really hard spot to be in.

They will certainly wait another week to make that call. Hoping the numbers at least start going the other way. 

I'd say they won't make any decision until another 5 days of info comes in. Certainly not off just the past 3 days of bad news.


----------



## bffer

BrianR said:


> We're going to have problems in PA.  Our governor used color-coding for phases which was great until counties entered the "green" phase, which really means stuff is open but you should still do everything else (social distance, masks, etc).  As soon as my area hit green those masks disappeared on about half of the people.  I would say our bounceback in rates will start in about 3 weeks or so unless the other green areas are actually following all of the rules instead of green meaning "good to go and do whatever you want like before".


Agree. We have been in the green since the beginning of the month. Before that, our county was averaging only two cases a week. We were doing so well with masks and social distancing. As soon as it went green, everyone started going about as if it were gone. Now it's been rising by two cases a day. Today it was eight cases. And I know there was a death in my county that hasn't made it to the official count yet. I hope we are able to do our Disney trip in September, but it isn't looking good.


----------



## Katrina Y

dlavender said:


> They were just very loud that day.


There are loud people in all groups and sometimes they are aggravating. Oftentimes, you just have have to plug your ears and say “Bless their Hearts”.


----------



## magrif

Our Jacksonville metro area beaches announced, just before the state order came down, that bars AND restaurants have to stop selling alcohol between 12AM-2AM. Since the state supersedes the local order, the only place here you can be inside consuming is restaurants before 12am. Idk if other beach communities in the state will start adjusting as well, but that's kind of what happened when the beaches closed the first round.

EDA: I'll also add as of 1AM Saturday June 27th, St Augustine has issued the emergency order for masks to be mandatory inside.


----------



## umichigan10

marinejjh said:


> Two things. I don't think the NBA will play a game at Disney, it will likely be shut down before I ever gets started. I also dont think Disney will open on July 11th. Just being realistic.


Yeah I can’t see how the NBA can justify using up all these resources when the states trending in a bad direction very fast. As much as I want basketball back, there’s much more important things at stake here


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> How did people NOT see this coming?
> 
> First of all, the states that are currently getting hit, never got hit as hard as they could have been in the first place.
> 
> Second of all, look at 3 of the states that are getting hit. Texas, Florida, Arizona. What do they all have in common other than none of them getting hit with a ton of cases in Mar/Apr/May....All 3 were among the first to reopen. And none of them required masks in most, if not all state counties.
> 
> 
> Now if all of a sudden NY started having a sudden, enormous spike in cases again....Now thats something I wouldnt have seen coming.



This is what I don't get either. We've been watching the numbers rise significantly for some time time. When cases rise exponentially, this is what happens. It putters around and then boom, there's a huge increase and things get out of control. When states don't put safety requirements in place, we get what we're seeing now. This was predictable and it was avoidable and it always has been. I see no way for Disney to open responsibly.


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> You're confusing people wanting it to open with people thinking it will. I don't know if they should open, but I think they will. WDW is it's own bubble and is already open. They have DVC obligations they cannot ignore. They are doing more than most states as far as masks, social distancing, sanitizing. I think them delaying the closing by two weeks, at least, could very well happen at this point which would give Florida a month from now to get it together and try again.



I agree with this.
Although I still think UNLIKELY, if Disney does delay an opening I dont see it being more than a couple of weeks.

The DVC obligation keeps CM's on property and so does the NBA and MLS.


----------



## Mit88

Disney is more aware of the situation than anyone here is by copy and pasting articles and charts. They’re not ignorant enough to not see what is going on in Florida. This time last week the cases were already on their way up. Yet Disney decided to announce, and set a date for parks reservations starting on monday, and then even continued with APs today. If they were even thinking about delaying the opening, they would have delayed the parks reservation system, and they wouldn’t have reiterated yesterday that they were moving ahead as planned with their reopening. Theres a lot at stake for them as a business between re-clogging the DVC points system, extending APs, putting CMs back into a flawed unemployment system, etc. 

Where’s Universal, Sea World, Busch Gardens in all of this? Its not like the spike started yesterday. They would be closed by now if this were at all a concern on the theme park’s reopening. Closing things down when they’re in motion isnt the same as shutting the lights off as a small business owner at the end of the night. There are many, many factors that have to go into stopping this moving train. None of us know when Florida will peak...it could be next week for all we know. It wont take the 8 weeks that it took NYC, I know that. Population density will tell you that. 

DeSantis doesn’t want to pull the plug on Disney, so its going to be up to Disney. And I dont think they’re going to delay. They’re far too deep into it now to stop. I could be wrong, but I dont think, outside of something catastrophic occurring that they wont re-open on July 11th


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Does anyone else think that this move is SPECIFICALLY to lower the numbers before WDW is scheduled to reopen?


No, its because the situation is getting out of control very quickly.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> Disney is more aware of the situation than anyone here is by copy and pasting articles and charts. They’re not ignorant enough to not see what is going on in Florida. This time last week the cases were already on their way up. Yet Disney decided to announce, and set a date for parks reservations starting on monday, and then even continued with APs today. If they were even thinking about delaying the opening, they would have delayed the parks reservation system, and they wouldn’t have reiterated yesterday that they were moving ahead as planned with their reopening. Theres a lot at stake for them as a business between re-clogging the DVC points system, extending APs, putting CMs back into a flawed unemployment system, etc.
> 
> Where’s Universal, Sea World, Busch Gardens in all of this? Its not like the spike started yesterday. They would be closed by now if this were at all a concern on the theme park’s reopening. Closing things down when they’re in motion isnt the same as shutting the lights off as a small business owner at the end of the night. There are many, many factors that have to go into stopping this moving train. None of us know when Florida will peak...it could be next week for all we know. It wont take the 8 weeks that it took NYC, I know that. Population density will tell you that.
> 
> DeSantis doesn’t want to pull the plug on Disney, so its going to be up to Disney. And I dont think they’re going to delay. They’re far too deep into it now to stop. I could be wrong, but I dont think, outside of something catastrophic occurring that they wont re-open on July 11th




I agree they are smarter than most of us.

I disagree that they saw this coming.  I’ve been paying close attention and did not see a 13% positive rate happening with almost 80k tests happening in a single day. 

I really hope it comes down. I hope they can reopen. I just have my doubts.


----------



## cakebaker

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah I can’t see how the NBA can justify using up all these resources when the states trending in a bad direction very fast. As much as I want basketball back, there’s much more important things at stake here


I can't see how the NBA would want their players to even travel to Florida. They can't put them all in sealed bags and drop them at a resort. Even then, they will interact with staff. There is no way to really protect them completely. The players themselves may just decide playing a game isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Tjddis

LSUmiss said:


> That’s good, but our hospitalizations here are started to slowly rise so I hope that doesn’t happen in FL too.


Yeah unfortunately hospitalizations/deaths lag behind positive tests.  I can remember early Feb here in NY I was saying the whole thing was overhyped and the numbers were not that bad.  We had no testing really back then.  And then it took off like wildfire with hospitalizations/deaths.  Heck I even proclaimed we were going to WDW in April no matter what...
Now that testing is more available you just can’t in good conscience dismiss the significant presence of this infection


----------



## mshanson3121

So when can the general public book packages for 2021? The first release said the 28th, but then for "fun" I was on the website a couple days ago and had no problem going through the booking process (I didn't finish it) - though I do have tickets in my account.  Now this morning I went back to actually try to finish our booking, and it just keeps saying "Sorry we had to duck out".


----------



## FinallyFL

Rxdr2013 said:


> Tell me about it! I have 3 split dvc rental stays that are fully paid for July 21-26. Which are nonrefunable. I guess if DVC stays open and Disney remains closed it will be an all resort stay.


I'll be there with you, July 22-July 29 at BWV.


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> I can't see how the NBA would want their players to even travel to Florida. They can't put them all in sealed bags and drop them at a resort. Even then, they will interact with staff. There is no way to really protect them completely. The players themselves may just decide playing a game isn't worth the risk.


16 of 302 NBA players have tested positive.  

Maybe they will bring it with them. The irony 

https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29369877/16-302-nba-players-test-positive-coronavirus


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> So when can the general public book packages for 2021? The first release said the 28th, but then for "fun" I was on the website a couple days ago and had no problem going through the booking process (I didn't finish it) - though I do have tickets in my account.  Now this morning I went back to actually try to finish our booking, and it just keeps saying "Sorry we had to duck out".


you can now.  I think they had changed it from the 28th and now the 28th is when 2021 tickets sales open.


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> I agree they are smarter than most of us.
> 
> I disagree that they saw this coming.  I’ve been paying close attention and did not see a 13% positive rate happening with almost 80k tests happening in a single day.
> 
> I really hope it comes down. I hope they can reopen. I just have my doubts.



I’m almost certain that they’ve had analysts that have told them all possible scenarios. Its not like Florida is the first state that has gotten hit. There’s a lot of available data out there to have given them an idea of what could happen. Did they know a 13% positive rate would occur? No. But I’m sure they had it in data spreads that it was a possibility and what they’d do if that occurred. 

It will come down. Thats 100% a guarantee. We just don’t know how soon. But as I said, if you look at more populated cities and states that have gotten hit harder than Florida, and see how the states differ in population density, one can assume from there how long it may take. Thats not absolute, none of this is. Doctors and Scientists have been wrong many times in the last 3.5 months. But one can assume Florida will rise, peak, and decline much quicker than NYC.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mit88 said:


> Disney is more aware of the situation than anyone here is by copy and pasting articles and charts. They’re not ignorant enough to not see what is going on in Florida. This time last week the cases were already on their way up. Yet Disney decided to announce, and set a date for parks reservations starting on monday, and then even continued with APs today. If they were even thinking about delaying the opening, they would have delayed the parks reservation system, and they wouldn’t have reiterated yesterday that they were moving ahead as planned with their reopening. Theres a lot at stake for them as a business between re-clogging the DVC points system, extending APs, putting CMs back into a flawed unemployment system, etc.
> 
> Where’s Universal, Sea World, Busch Gardens in all of this? Its not like the spike started yesterday. They would be closed by now if this were at all a concern on the theme park’s reopening. Closing things down when they’re in motion isnt the same as shutting the lights off as a small business owner at the end of the night. There are many, many factors that have to go into stopping this moving train. None of us know when Florida will peak...it could be next week for all we know. It wont take the 8 weeks that it took NYC, I know that. Population density will tell you that.
> 
> DeSantis doesn’t want to pull the plug on Disney, so its going to be up to Disney. And I dont think they’re going to delay. They’re far too deep into it now to stop. I could be wrong, but I dont think, outside of something catastrophic occurring that they wont re-open on July 11th




This


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Once the NBA starts testing their players it could put their stay at WDW in jeopardy.  Any positive  numbers will def need to be factored in.. we saw how quickly the league shut things down when a single player tested positive back in March. The NBA may look at Florida as a risky place to place all their players & superstars right now...  
There were three MLB training camps on the Gulf coast shut down last week due to substantial numbers of players and staff testing positive - they are isolating right now. The NHL started testing last week as they look to reopening,  with a number of positive results as well, some marquee players among them.   MLS should already be in Florida, it will be interesting to see what their test numbers show.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> So when can the general public book packages for 2021? The first release said the 28th, but then for "fun" I was on the website a couple days ago and had no problem going through the booking process (I didn't finish it) - though I do have tickets in my account.  Now this morning I went back to actually try to finish our booking, and it just keeps saying "Sorry we had to duck out".




They went live on 6/24.


----------



## rteetz

Obviously a lot to digest. My only request is we keep this about theme parks, and areas surrounding them. This isn’t the place to discuss what’s going on in PA or NC or whenever else.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> They went live on 6/24.



So Donald isn't showing up because according to Disney I'm "doing it wrong", but because their IT continues to be crap?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> So Donald isn't showing up because according to Disney I'm "doing it wrong", but because their IT continues to be crap?




I didn't read all that hoopla, so I only vaguely know what you're referring to. 

I haven't been on the site since I booked my parks yesterday and it was fine then.


----------



## rpb718

If I could only be at BW now - spend a day at the pools and walking around the EPCOT resorts, hit the hot tub, walk over to the YC lighthouse, stare into the water to see the fish moving around between the sunny and shady areas, take a short nap and then in the evening grab a slice or 2 of pizza from the window and possibly a margarita, then head over to B&C take out for a sundae and sit out on a bench watching whatever boats are on the water and other folks milling around while the lights of the various buildings start to sparkle - I would consider it a full day.  I can see this so clear in my mind I can almost smell the various EPCOT resort lobby scents.

I think many of you folks need to do this too, go to a happy place now before yet another shoe drops.


----------



## Tjddis

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Once the NBA starts testing their players it could put their stay at WDW in jeopardy.  Any positive  numbers will def need to be factored in.. we saw how quickly the league shut things down when a single player tested positive back in March. The NBA may look at Florida as a risky place to place all their players & superstars right now...
> There were three MLB training camps on the Gulf coast shut down last week due to substantial numbers of players and staff testing positive - they are isolating right now. The NHL started testing last week as they look to reopening,  with a number of positive results as well, some marquee players among them.   MLS should already be in Florida, it will be interesting to see what their test numbers show.


Came out today that 16 players just tested positive


----------



## Rxdr2013

FinallyFL said:


> I'll be there with you, July 22-July 29 at BWV.


Our 21-24 is at Boardwalk too! Then we head over to Animal Kingdom


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> How did people NOT see this coming?
> 
> First of all, the states that are currently getting hit, never got hit as hard as they could have been in the first place.
> 
> Second of all, look at 3 of the states that are getting hit. Texas, Florida, Arizona. What do they all have in common other than none of them getting hit with a ton of cases in Mar/Apr/May....All 3 were among the first to reopen. And none of them required masks in most, if not all state counties.
> 
> 
> Now if all of a sudden NY started having a sudden, enormous spike in cases again....Now thats something I wouldnt have seen coming.



Those 3 states are also where folks were outside all spring...and now head inside b/c the heat and/or humidity is too brutal in summer...it's a reversal from March where the folks in the north were inside with heat while those states were outside...

Plus, the protests, especially in TX, where they traced a huge outbreak to Houston's, didn't help...people together for hours in confined spaces seems to be a really bad idea (not that we didn't already know that...but now we really do)...

Of course, that also makes theme park lines even more problematic...


----------



## KBoopaloo

My larger concern for Disney is the Orange County numbers.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I didn't read all that hoopla, so I only vaguely know what you're referring to.
> 
> I haven't been on the site since I booked my parks yesterday and it was fine then.



You didn't miss much, just Disney just putting out an official comment stating that (paraphrasing) all the issues people were having booking were user error, not Disney IT error. Y'know, just blaming the guest....


----------



## Spridell




----------



## dlavender

Spridell said:


>



Really not a shock...

It will be in Disney’s hands.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spridell said:


>




Of course he doesn't.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


>


Of course he doesn't. Disney will have to decide just how much risk they want to take.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rpb718 said:


> If I could only be at BW now - spend a day at the pools and walking around the EPCOT resorts, hit the hot tub, walk over to the YC lighthouse, stare into the water to see the fish moving around between the sunny and shady areas, take a short nap and then in the evening grab a slice or 2 of pizza from the window and possibly a margarita, then head over to B&C take out for a sundae and sit out on a bench watching whatever boats are on the water and other folks milling around while the lights of the various buildings start to sparkle - I would consider it a full day.  I can see this so clear in my mind I can almost smell the various EPCOT resort lobby scents.
> 
> I think many of you folks need to do this too, go to a happy place now before yet another shoe drops.


I was just saying that.. everything is such a downer right now, I need my Disney. All I want is to sit on a bench and eat a mickey shaped snack, listening to the boats. Also on BW.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> Came out today that 16 players just tested positive


I see no issue with this. Teams haven't been together. Those players can now go into quarantine and will be tested again before heading down to Orlando. Or not go at all.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


>



I am so shocked


----------



## cakebaker

hereforthechurros said:


> I see no issue with this. Teams haven't been together. Those players can now go into quarantine and will be tested again before heading down to Orlando. Or not go at all.


Really, all they need to do is put them in hermetically sealed bags, drop them off at a resort,  no staff at the resorts, no one fixing them food or cleaning their rooms, no one driving them back and forth to practices and games- they're all good to go. It can work.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Of course he doesn't.


He's forgetting that WDW being open or not, no one is going to want to come to his state and spend money if he doesn't right this ship ASAP.


----------



## gwynne

hereforthechurros said:


> I see no issue with this. Teams haven't been together. Those players can now go into quarantine and will be tested again before heading down to Orlando. Or not go at all.


Just to add-No release of info yet about the results of coaches and staff.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> He's forgetting that WDW being open or not, no one is going to want to come to his state and spend money if he doesn't right this ship ASAP.




I said on another thread the you could not pay me to go to FL right now. Not even a free trip to WDW would get me there.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> I’m almost certain that they’ve had analysts that have told them all possible scenarios. Its not like Florida is the first state that has gotten hit. There’s a lot of available data out there to have given them an idea of what could happen. Did they know a 13% positive rate would occur? No. But I’m sure they had it in data spreads that it was a possibility and what they’d do if that occurred.
> 
> It will come down. Thats 100% a guarantee. We just don’t know how soon. But as I said, if you look at more populated cities and states that have gotten hit harder than Florida, and see how the states differ in population density, one can assume from there how long it may take. Thats not absolute, none of this is. Doctors and Scientists have been wrong many times in the last 3.5 months. But one can assume Florida will rise, peak, and decline much quicker than NYC.



I want to say the highest it ever got in NY was 12k cases in a day, FL is catching up.  Hopefully the fall like you say is at least just as quick. 

But no one knows, not even the analysts in Lake Buena Vista. 

If it sustains 17% positive rate in Orange County and cases continue on the same path for the next 5 days I do think they make the decision to push back a few weeks.  

As I said, I hope they don’t find theirselves in that spot.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I would think a concern with respect to the virus are the underground tunnels that CMs use to access various parts of the park. As a guest, I don't know much about these tunnels. Is there actual air flow down there? They seem reasonably spacious in some of the pictures and videos I have seen, but are there also gathering spaces down there? It seems to be like it would be the perfect breeding ground for a virus.


----------



## birostick

Okay, I read the Emergency order for the Bars "suspending on premises consumption of alcohol at bars statewide."

It basically bring Florida back to Phase 1.

Bars (More than 50% of sales are alcohol based) cannot have people inside them consuming drinks (TO GO drinks only) if they choose to be open
Restaurants (Less than 50% of sales are alcohol based) can continue serving drinks to consume inside

Attached Emergency Order.


----------



## hertamaniac

DeSantis to hold press conference this afternoon.  I didn't see a time, but on Florida Channel it might be starting at 2 PM.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

KBoopaloo said:


> My larger concern for Disney is the Orange County numbers.


Again, for comparison, Orange County Florida alone now has significantly more positive tests than the entire state of NY.


----------



## dlavender

I’ll add for clarity that I don’t want them to have to shutdown.  It would be awful. I’m not advocating, just postulating.


----------



## princesscinderella

Spridell said:


> Miami has had a city wide mask mandate for 2 months now and their cases are still going through the roof.



I think social distancing and masks are key.  However this spike is not unexpected.  We had large protests for 2 weeks straight throughout South Florida where some mask were being worn but most not and social distancing is non existent. The media does not want to correlate the two because it doesn’t fit the social narrative.

Disney is working hard to create as “safe” an environment as anyone can right now.  There’s a risk everywhere right now.  A second complete shutdown would be devastating.  We just have to work with what we have learned and will continue to learn from this very fluid situation.

My family will be at (driving there) Disney next weekend and we have decided to just enjoy the treehouse we will be staying in and limit our exposure to 3 dining reservations and that’s it.  Just looking forward to relaxing somewhere besides my house.  We will be monitoring the numbers and if they continue to go up we may just decide to cancel our dining reservations, but we also want to contribute some money to our Florida economy.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

The numbers in FL are no surprise given that people have just thrown masks and social distancing out the window.

Where are all the people on this thread who not too long ago were absolutely sure not only that cases would go down over summer, but so much so that masks would no longer be required at the parks by August? Awfully quiet these days. Looks like it’s the complete opposite. 

I feel badly for people who missed spring trips and are hoping to go. But I also can’t understand wanting to go at all given the current situation. Very scary stuff.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyWaffles said:


> The numbers in FL are no surprise given that people have just thrown masks and social distancing out the window.
> 
> Where are all the people on this thread who not too long ago were absolutely sure not only that cases would go down over summer, but so much so that masks would no longer be required at the parks by August? Awfully quiet these days. Looks like it’s the complete opposite.
> 
> I feel badly for people who missed spring trips and are hoping to go. But I also can’t understand wanting to go at all given the current situation. Very scary stuff.




They went *poof* unlike the virus.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/its-official-the-nba-is-coming-to-disney-world/


----------



## Spridell

With this being a done deal now, I really don't see Disney stopping their plans


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gwynne

princesscinderella said:


> I think social distancing and masks are key.  However this spike is not unexpected.  We had large protests for 2 weeks straight throughout South Florida where some mask were being worn but most not and social distancing is non existent. The media does not want to correlate the two because it doesn’t fit the social narrative.
> 
> Disney is working hard to create as “safe” an environment as anyone can right now.  There’s a risk everywhere right now.  A second complete shutdown would be devastating.  We just have to work with what we have learned and will continue to learn from this very fluid situation.
> 
> My family will be at (driving there) Disney next weekend and we have decided to just enjoy the treehouse we will be staying in and limit our exposure to 3 dining reservations and that’s it.  Just looking forward to relaxing somewhere besides my house.  We will be monitoring the numbers and if they continue to go up we may just decide to cancel our dining reservations, but we also want to contribute some money to our Florida economy.


Well, masks worn outside seem to be working-even with closer contact.  No masks inside (particularly with close contact and air conditioning) appear to be a big problem.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

birostick said:


> Okay, I read the Emergency order for the Bars "suspending on premises consumption of alcohol at bars statewide."
> 
> It basically bring Florida back to Phase 1.
> 
> Bars (More than 50% of sales are alcohol based) cannot have people inside them consuming drinks (TO GO drinks only) if they choose to be open
> Restaurants (Less than 50% of sales are alcohol based) can continue serving drinks to consume inside
> 
> Attached Emergency Order.


NY tried that too in the beginning.  It's not going to be enough.  Florida is going to re-lock.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mshanson3121 said:


> So when can the general public book packages for 2021? The first release said the 28th, but then for "fun" I was on the website a couple days ago and had no problem going through the booking process (I didn't finish it) - though I do have tickets in my account.  Now this morning I went back to actually try to finish our booking, and it just keeps saying "Sorry we had to duck out".


Rooms/packages for 2021 (only through 9/26/21) opened for reservations on 6/24.  WDW hasn't made a direct statement about when dates after 9/26/21 will be available, but some have speculated that it might be on 6/28 (due to how the website is worded).


----------



## Spridell

princesscinderella said:


> I think social distancing and masks are key.  However this spike is not unexpected.  We had large protests for 2 weeks straight throughout South Florida where some mask were being worn but most not and social distancing is non existent. The media does not want to correlate the two because it doesn’t fit the social narrative.
> 
> Disney is working hard to create as “safe” an environment as anyone can right now.  There’s a risk everywhere right now.  A second complete shutdown would be devastating.  We just have to work with what we have learned and will continue to learn from this very fluid situation.
> 
> My family will be at (driving there) Disney next weekend and we have decided to just enjoy the treehouse we will be staying in and limit our exposure to 3 dining reservations and that’s it.  Just looking forward to relaxing somewhere besides my house.  We will be monitoring the numbers and if they continue to go up we may just decide to cancel our dining reservations, but we also want to contribute some money to our Florida economy.


I did the same this past week.  I live in Palm Beach.

I can tell you it was so relaxing and we were the only people eating at the restaurants.  Enjoy yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Spridell said:


> With this being a done deal now, I really don't see Disney stopping their plans



NBA players aren't allowed to go to the parks, so not sure how the NBA deal would affect any change in park plans.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Rooms/packages for 2021 (only through 9/26/21) opened for reservations on 6/24.  WDW hasn't made a direct statement about when dates after 9/26/21 will be available, but some have speculated that it might be on 6/28 (due to how the website is worded).




You know I'll be checking for the 50th on Sunday, but I have a feeling they are waiting in order to jack the price up.


----------



## Brocktoon

Spridell said:


> With this being a done deal now, I really don't see Disney stopping their plans




I'm not saying this would happen ... but I don't see the NBA deal tied to the parks opening.  Could we potentially be in a situation where the only thing active on WDW property is the NBA and potential MLS stuff?


----------



## Sandiz08

Spridell said:


> 16 of 302 NBA players have tested positive.
> 
> Maybe they will bring it with them. The irony
> 
> https://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/29369877/16-302-nba-players-test-positive-coronavirus


Its been said up to 80 percent of the world's population will eventually get the virus, not surprising.


----------



## Mfowler7828

hereforthechurros said:


> He's forgetting that WDW being open or not, no one is going to want to come to his state and spend money if he doesn't right this ship ASAP.


God I hope this is right, so I have no problem getting park reservations Sunday!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## birostick

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> NY tried that too in the beginning.  It's not going to be enough.  Florida is going to re-lock.



This time it actually looks like its coming from Florida's Department of Business and Professional Regulation. Which means they will be actively going out and pulling licenses if the businesses are not doing the correct thing.


----------



## andyman8

princesscinderella said:


> I think social distancing and masks are key.  However this spike is not unexpected.  We had large protests for 2 weeks straight throughout South Florida where some mask were being worn but most not and social distancing is non existent. The media does not want to correlate the two because it doesn’t fit the social narrative.


There are areas of Florida that didn’t see large protests that are still seeing massive spikes in new cases (even in relatively affluent areas). Ive been out and about a bit, and I believe County officials when they say the issue is noncompliance. People aren’t wearing masks and socially distancing, and it seems like the orders are not being effectively enforced (if there is such a way). After there was a local mask mandate put into place this week, our local mall was still not enforcing the requirement (even some security guards were not wearing masks). While the protests absolutely did not help and were a factor in recent upticks in some areas, assigning them a large chunk of responsibility for the recent spike is not only not reflected in the data but it also is unproductive as it doesn’t address the root of the problem: noncompliance.


----------



## Tjddis

hereforthechurros said:


> I see no issue with this. Teams haven't been together. Those players can now go into quarantine and will be tested again before heading down to Orlando. Or not go at all.


Well I didn’t say it was an issue.  I just posted a response to someone who was talking about NBA testing results
But in all honesty it does not really matter if you think it’s an issue.  There is already a contingent of NBA players unsure if they want to proceed.  This won’t help that.  No players mean no games.  No games means no revenue for WDW or ESPN.   That is bad for Disney


----------



## FatBambi

Can I just say that everytime a twitter link gets posted, my heart stops?


----------



## Spridell

Brocktoon said:


> I'm not saying this would happen ... but I don't see the NBA deal tied to the parks opening.  Could we potentially be in a situation where the only thing active on WDW property is the NBA and potential MLS stuff?


DVC would have to remain open as well


----------



## Tjddis

SaintsManiac said:


> Of course he doesn't.


I’m just curious if this falls under the category off a skilled political professional using his experience to show leadership in a challenging situation?


----------



## marinejjh

umichigan10 said:


> Yeah I can’t see how the NBA can justify using up all these resources when the states trending in a bad direction very fast. As much as I want basketball back, there’s much more important things at stake here


I agree and with 16 players testing positive today, not including staff or coaches, I dont think they will ever make the trip.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> DVC would have to remain open as well


DVC would NOT have to remain open if things are deemed unsafe.  The POS specifically allows for this.


----------



## rpb718

Just reviewing the park availability calendar.  No change on the resorts side, but the trends so far on the AP side are weekends filling up first for July and August.  I'll assume Mondays & Fridays would start to fill up next followed by mid-week.  DHS also is usually the first to show no availability with EPCOT usually being the last.  The rate for MK and AK to fill up are almost identical - on the AP side at least.  Nothing special around Labor Day yet, but eventually I expect that weekend to show availability changes soon.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I said on another thread the you could not pay me to go to FL right now. Not even a free trip to WDW would get me there.



100%

I hope people who do choose to go have a wonderful time and stay healthy and safe, but there is no way I would take my family there right now even though there is little I want more than to take our missed vacation.


----------



## Wreckem

TwoMisfits said:


> Those 3 states are also where folks were outside all spring...and now head inside b/c the heat and/or humidity is too brutal in summer...it's a reversal from March where the folks in the north were inside with heat while those states were outside...
> 
> Plus, the protests, especially in TX, where they traced a huge outbreak to Houston's, didn't help...people together for hours in confined spaces seems to be a really bad idea (not that we didn't already know that...but now we really do)...
> 
> Of course, that also makes theme park lines even more problematic...





andyman8 said:


> There are areas of Florida that didn’t see large protests that are still seeing massive spikes in new cases (even in relatively affluent areas). Ive been out and about a bit, and I believe County officials when they say the issue is noncompliance. People aren’t wearing masks and socially distancing, and it seems like the orders are not being effectively enforced (if there is such a way). After there was a local mask mandate put into place this week, our local mall was still not enforcing the requirement (even some security guards were not wearing masks). While the protests absolutely did not help and were a factor in recent upticks in some areas, assigning them a large chunk of responsibility for the recent spike is not only not reflected in the data but it also is unproductive as it doesn’t address the route of the problem: noncompliance.



It is not the protests that are driving the outbreaks. It is the bars. If it was the protests Chicago would have seen a spike, instead they have halved their daily cases since the protests started.

There is ample evidence, atleast in Texas, that show bars reopening lead to this outbreak. People went bars and clubs and from there it went everywhere. Florida is probably the same as there are multiple articles of outbreaks traced back to bars.


----------



## Rosanne

andyman8 said:


> There are areas of Florida that didn’t see large protests that are still seeing massive spikes in new cases (even in relatively affluent areas). Ive been out and about a bit, and I believe County officials when they say the issue is noncompliance. People aren’t wearing masks and socially distancing, and it seems like the orders are not being effectively enforced (if there is such a way). After there was a local mask mandate put into place this week, our local mall was still not enforcing the requirement (even some security guards were not wearing masks). While the protests absolutely did not help and were a factor in recent upticks in some areas, assigning them a large chunk of responsibility for the recent spike is not only not reflected in the data but it also is unproductive as it doesn’t address the route of the problem: noncompliance.


Totally agree with this. If compliance is enforced, along with health checks and social distancing, risk is very low.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Friendly reminder that even though the numbers are looking scarier now, there has always been very real risk to consider when traveling during a pandemic and anyone who has been planning to go this summer should be prepared for anything.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wreckem said:


> It is not the protests that are driving the outbreaks. It is the bars. If it was the protests Chicago would have seen a spike, instead they have halved their daily cases since the protests started.
> 
> There is ample evidence, atleast in Texas, that show bars reopening lead to this outbreak. People went bars and clubs and from there it went everywhere. Florida is probably the same as there are multiple articles of outbreaks traced back to bars.




Same here in Louisiana. They traced the outbreaks to indoor parties and bars. And I can tell you that not many people around me wear masks. I have to sit in my car while my kid has her swim sessions, because the people sitting in the waiting area don't have masks on.


----------



## cakebaker

princesscinderella said:


> We had large protests for 2 weeks straight throughout South Florida where some mask were being worn but most not and social distancing is non existent. The media does not want to correlate the two because it doesn’t fit the social narrative


There were many states where there were massive protests that aren’t seeing this kind of spike or any spike at all. Protests here were minimal and small and we’re spiking. 

Blaming the protests is the easy way out, but it’s not the cause. Opening too quickly,  and a stubborn refusal to comply with safety suggestions is the reason.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> DVC would NOT have to remain open if things are deemed unsafe.  The POS specifically allows for this.



There would have to be an order or State of Emergency ordered from Orange County or From state of Florida saying things are unsafe. Disney deciding on their OWN to close is NOT good enough reason to close DVC.

This has been discussed in the DVC forums and can continue discussing on those threads if you want.  Dont want to take up the space on this forum.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> There would have to be an order or State of Emergency ordered from Orange County or From state of Florida saying things are unsafe. Disney deciding on their OWN to close is NOT good enough reason to close DVC.
> 
> This has been discussed in the DVC forums and can continue discussing on those threads if you want.  Dont want to take up the space on this forum.


This is completely legally untrue and I've seen the discussions. Don't want to take up space either, but I will point out what's inaccurate.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

cakebaker said:


> There were many states where there were massive protests that aren’t seeing this kind of spike or any spike at all. Protests here were minimal and small and we’re spiking.
> 
> Blaming the protests is the easy way out, but it’s not the cause. Opening too quickly,  and a stubborn refusal to comply with safety suggestions is the reason.



100% 

States that opened early (FL, TX) are the ones closing back down now.


----------



## Gus_Gus

Not sure if posted. Would this impact DS or DSW?

“Halsey Beshears, the secretary of the Florida Department of Business & Professional Regulation, announced on Twitter that on premises consumption of alcohol has now been suspended at bars all across the state.
The order goes into effect immediately.”


----------



## Janet McDonald

I don’t remember where I saw this, but I had read that on Thursday (yesterday). That there were going to be a surge of tests done and this had been planned to have like an open testing for any that wanted etc. I had read this before Thursday and had told myself to expect big positive numbers for yesterday. After today’s Number’s were posted I sought to find out the numbers and there were over 70,000 tests done yesterday, but in previous days just over 30,000 I believe. The percentage is of course concerning. I’m wondering if the amount of tests given today will go back to around the 30,000 mark. 
Also spoke to an agent in Florida that said he expects Disney to still open. He said the reason being is Disney/universal are some
Of the safest places to actually be due to how strictly guidelines are enforced and they will continue to enforce safely. I am no expect at all just passing along my thoughts and a conversation.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

The surge is not related to testing. New York does more testing than anyone. Our positive rate is 1%. Florida's is 13%


----------



## Wreckem

Gus_Gus said:


> Not sure if posted. Would this impact DS or DSW?
> 
> “Halsey Beshears, the secretary of the Florida Department of Business & Professional Regulation, announced on Twitter that on premises consumption of alcohol has now been suspended at bars all across the state.
> The order goes into effect immediately.”



It does any establishment that is primarily a bar has to be shut done. Disney doesn’t have many of those so, it’s not that big of impact.


----------



## midnight star

Gus_Gus said:


> Not sure if posted. Would this impact DS or DSW?
> 
> “Halsey Beshears, the secretary of the Florida Department of Business & Professional Regulation, announced on Twitter that on premises consumption of alcohol has now been suspended at bars all across the state.
> The order goes into effect immediately.”


Yes someone posted a few pages back. The thread just moves fast lol


----------



## magrif

Wreckem said:


> It is not the protests that are driving the outbreaks. It is the bars. If it was the protests Chicago would have seen a spike, instead they have halved their daily cases since the protests started.
> 
> There is ample evidence, atleast in Texas, that show bars reopening lead to this outbreak. People went bars and clubs and from there it went everywhere. Florida is probably the same as there are multiple articles of outbreaks traced back to bars.


Yup. A majority of Beach bars here were shut down because several positive cases where confirmed. I went to Publix yesterday and I was one of the only customers wearing a mask, so I imagine masks weren't used at all, as well as little to no social distancing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I really don’t want to see people surprised and devastated if they get cancelled on last minute, it is not a fun feeling. They are moving forward with the opening, there is a lot that has been set in motion that they would have to pull back, all that is true, but please nobody take that as an 100% guarantee they are opening the parks July 11.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Janet McDonald said:


> Also spoke to an agent in Florida that said he expects Disney to still open. He said the reason being is *Disney/universal are some
> Of the safest places to actually be* due to how strictly guidelines are enforced and they will continue to enforce safely. I am no expect at all just passing along my thoughts and a conversation.


This is nonsense.


----------



## Tjddis

cakebaker said:


> There were many states where there were massive protests that aren’t seeing this kind of spike or any spike at all. Protests here were minimal and small and we’re spiking.
> 
> Blaming the protests is the easy way out, but it’s not the cause. Opening too quickly,  and a stubborn refusal to comply with safety suggestions is the reason.


No spike in NY where we had massive protests


----------



## FatBambi

Very, very minor but in TPAS someone posted that the banner/infographic on the Disney homepage changed from MMRR to "The Magic Returns July 2020". Love it!


----------



## Spridell

Janet McDonald said:


> I don’t remember where I saw this, but I had read that on Thursday (yesterday). That there were going to be a surge of tests done and this had been planned to have like an open testing for any that wanted etc. I had read this before Thursday and had told myself to expect big positive numbers for yesterday. After today’s Number’s were posted I sought to find out the numbers and there were over 70,000 tests done yesterday, but in previous days just over 30,000 I believe. The percentage is of course concerning. I’m wondering if the amount of tests given today will go back to around the 30,000 mark.
> Also spoke to an agent in Florida that said he expects Disney to still open. He said the reason being is Disney/universal are some
> Of the safest places to actually be due to how strictly guidelines are enforced and they will continue to enforce safely. I am no expect at all just passing along my thoughts and a conversation.



Thanks for the info.

It is being reported that Florida conducted over 50,000 tests yesterday.  Highest one day total so far.


----------



## Lewisc

andyman8 said:


> Well if that persists into July (as it likely will), that will absolutely affect Taste of F&W.


 I suspect there will be an exception for outdoor or only the area 6 feet from the cashier will be considered on premises.


Racheldb said:


> This is crazy.  We have a VRBO rental beginning on July 10th (prior to our Disney trip) and the money is due today.  So, now I have to decide today if I'm keeping the VRBO based on these #s...This week began stressful, now it is ending stressful!  Yuck.


 Do you have a pool? I dont know how bad before Disney delays reopening 



cakebaker said:


> I can't see how the NBA would want their players to even travel to Florida. They can't put them all in sealed bags and drop them at a resort. Even then, they will interact with staff. There is no way to really protect them completely. The players themselves may just decide playing a game isn't worth the risk.


NBA teams use chartered and team owned planes. That's not an issue.


parasail_of_congress said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I would think a concern with respect to the virus are the underground tunnels that CMs use to access various parts of the park. As a guest, I don't know much about these tunnels. Is there actual air flow down there? They seem reasonably spacious in some of the pictures and videos I have seen, but are there also gathering spaces down there? It seems to be like it would be the perfect breeding ground for a virus.


Technically the tunnels under the MK aren't tunnels. They are at ground level. MK is basically second story. Basically the same as any indoor space. How many offices ir businesses have windows which open


----------



## Arguetafamily

roomthreeseventeen said:


> 100%
> 
> States that opened early (FL, TX) are the ones closing back down now.




We (CA) did not open early, we are still pretty early in all stages. We are still seeing spikes in numbers. 



roomthreeseventeen said:


> The surge is not related to testing. New York does more testing than anyone. Our positive rate is 1%. Florida's is 13%



CA is second to NY in testing. Yes the surge is partly responsible for spike in numbers.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It is being reported that Florida conducted over 50,000 tests yesterday.  Highest one day total so far.


 The argument of more testing = more cases might fly if the percentage of positives wasn’t rising as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is nonsense.



I can believe they’re some of safest public places to be in Florida right now given how against taking precautions some people/places are.

Does not make it safer than not going though. Anyone who chooses to go needs to do it eyes wide open and prepare to take on the real risks of doing so.


----------



## glocker

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is nonsense.


But an agent in Florida said it's super safe!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Arguetafamily said:


> We (CA) did not open early, we are still pretty early in all stages. We are still seeing spikes in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> CA is second to NY in testing. Yes the surge is partly responsible for spike in numbers.



That's just not true. Florida's positive rate is 13%. LA County has the highest spike in the country.


----------



## LSUmiss

TwoMisfits said:


> Those 3 states are also where folks were outside all spring...and now head inside b/c the heat and/or humidity is too brutal in summer...it's a reversal from March where the folks in the north were inside with heat while those states were outside...
> 
> Plus, the protests, especially in TX, where they traced a huge outbreak to Houston's, didn't help...people together for hours in confined spaces seems to be a really bad idea (not that we didn't already know that...but now we really do)...
> 
> Of course, that also makes theme park lines even more problematic...


I didn’t think about this. Good point.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can believe they’re some of safest public places to be in Florida right now given how against taking precautions some people/places are.
> 
> Does not make it safer than not going though. Anyone who chooses to go needs to do it eyes wide open and prepare to take on the real risks of doing so.




I can't imagine being there and being able to relax and not worry the whole time.


----------



## gwynne

cakebaker said:


> The argument of more testing = more cases might fly if the percentage of positives wasn’t rising as well.


Agree. It's not testing's fault the results are showing rampant  disease.


----------



## dlavender

cakebaker said:


> The argument of more testing = more cases might fly if the percentage of positives wasn’t rising as well.



If anything testing double the amount of people in one day you would hope the percentage positive drops. As only people who were really sick were getting the testing done before.

This means that either there are more asymptomatic people, more symptomatic people, or a combination of both. 

Either way, you don't want to see more tests bringing higher positive rates. That is not a good thing at all.


----------



## Arguetafamily

cakebaker said:


> The argument of more testing = more cases might fly if the percentage of positives wasn’t rising as well.



CDC just released another statement, the cases are more like 23 million, not 2.3 million, which would mean the mortality rate is much lower than previously stated, and means more people walk around positive and never knew it.


----------



## Tjddis

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is nonsense.


Right.  What could we expect somebody who depends on people traveling to make a living say about vacation spots?


----------



## glocker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can believe they’re some of safest public places to be in Florida right now given how against taking precautions some people/places are.
> 
> Does not make it safer than not going though. Anyone who chooses to go needs to do it eyes wide open and prepare to take on the real risks of doing so.


A lone rock in the middle of a lava flow is "the safest place to be" if your other choices are lava or volcano.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

United and American are also now going to be flying at 100%, no social distancing.


----------



## Arguetafamily

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That's just not true. Florida's positive rate is 13%. LA County has the highest spike in the country.



What is not true?


----------



## andyman8

Lewisc said:


> I suspect there will be an exception for outdoor or only the area 6 feet from the cashier will be considered on premises.


So far, there does not to appear to be any exceptions. Disney would be the business holder so as long as a guest is on their "premises," they cannot drink the alcohol. This is all that has been shared:


> “Effective immediately, the Department of Business and Professional Regulation is suspending on premises consumption of alcohol at bars statewide."


----------



## cakebaker

Lewisc said:


> NBA teams use chartered and team owned planes. That's not an issue.



Maybe they have a private airport for their exclusive use as well. In that case,  the only issue they have is no staff taking care of their every need.


----------



## Wreckem

Arguetafamily said:


> We (CA) did not open early, we are still pretty early in all stages. We are still seeing spikes in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> CA is second to NY in testing. Yes the surge is partly responsible for spike in numbers.



CAs cases are being driven primarily by increase in testing as their positivity rate hasn’t started spiking. But CA did reopen bars and beaches...


----------



## LSUmiss

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I was just saying that.. everything is such a downer right now, I need my Disney. All I want is to sit on a bench and eat a mickey shaped snack, listening to the boats. Also on BW.


Me too. I hope before they feel pressured to push back opening they do something like say they’re further reducing capacity or something to appease ppl.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> That's just not true. Florida's positive rate is 13%. LA County has the highest spike in the country.


Maybe someone posted it and I missed it, but what is Orange County, FL positivity rate?


----------



## dlavender

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Maybe someone posted it and I missed it, but what is Orange County, FL positivity rate?



17 yesterday, I believe.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

roomthreeseventeen said:


> United and American are also now going to be flying at 100%, no social distancing.


Wow surprised.   Southwest is doing it through September.


----------



## Arguetafamily

roomthreeseventeen said:


> It's not true that California didn't massively mess up their reopening. They did.



Based on what information? I live here in Los Angeles county, in no way did we massively mess up our opening. Where is your evidence?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Maybe someone posted it and I missed it, but what is Orange County, FL positivity rate?


 
17.9%. Anything over 10% is considered a spike.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> So far, there does not to appear to be any exceptions. Disney would be the business holder so as long as a guest is on their "premises," they cannot drink the alcohol. This is all that has been shared:



How many "stand alone" bars there there in Disney?

From what is being reported this order DOES NOT apply to a business that serves both food and alcohol.


----------



## Janet McDonald

glocker said:


> But an agent in Florida said it's super safe!



Geez I forgot why I don’t post much. It was a simple conversation I obviously stupidly shouldn’t have shared. I’m not a person who tries to make people feel dumb for different perspectives. But yes I’ll go smack my forehead and accept how inferior I am.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

roomthreeseventeen said:


> United and American are also now going to be flying at 100%, no social distancing.


Bold move United and American, let's see how that works out for you.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

cakebaker said:


> Maybe they have a private airport for their exclusive use as well. In that case,  the only issue they have is no staff taking care of their every need.


Maybe the NBA players are going to grow food in private gardens as well, and only eat from there.  Who knows, anything is possible.


----------



## glocker

Janet McDonald said:


> Geez I forgot why I don’t post much. It was a simple conversation I obviously stupidly shouldn’t have shared. I’m not a person who tries to make people feel dumb for different perspectives. But yes I’ll go smack my forehead and accept how inferior I am.


Not trying to shame you, Janet. I'm sorry. The agent is at fault for trying to hand you some rose colored glasses.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

roomthreeseventeen said:


> United and American are also now going to be flying at 100%, no social distancing.


I flew American twice the second week of June and they were not blocking seats or social distancing on the flights!  Both flights were at least 85% full by my estimation.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Janet McDonald said:


> Geez I forgot why I don’t post much. It was a simple conversation I obviously stupidly shouldn’t have shared. I’m not a person who tries to make people feel dumb for different perspectives. But yes I’ll go smack my forehead and accept how inferior I am.



That's this thread  Also why I don't post much.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bold move United and American, let's see how that works out for you.



It of course becomes a problem for everyone. If you took Southwest to Orlando, but the person in the room next to you took United and sat next to someone with the virus, now you have the virus also.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Maybe the NBA players are going to grow food in private gardens as well, and only eat from there.  Who knows, anything is possible.


Maybe that will be the role those players staying in the Garden View rooms at YC.


----------



## Tjddis

Dr Fauci, moments ago:
“What we are missing in this is something we’ve never seen before.  A risk to you is not isolated to you.  Because if you get infected you are part, Innocently or inadvertently in propagating the dynamic process of a pandemic   Chances are, that if you get infected you are going to infect someone else.  And although you may fell well...you will infect someone else who will infect someone else...you have a societal responsibility....we are all part of the process (in stopping this pandemic)”


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

dlavender said:


> 17 yesterday, I believe.


That’s only for one days results.  The rate is around 5 cumulative which is double what it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 2letterwords

andyman8 said:


> There are areas of Florida that didn’t see large protests that are still seeing massive spikes in new cases (even in relatively affluent areas). Ive been out and about a bit, and I believe County officials when they say the issue is noncompliance. People aren’t wearing masks and socially distancing, and it seems like the orders are not being effectively enforced (if there is such a way). After there was a local mask mandate put into place this week, our local mall was still not enforcing the requirement (even some security guards were not wearing masks). While the protests absolutely did not help and were a factor in recent upticks in some areas, assigning them a large chunk of responsibility for the recent spike is not only not reflected in the data but it also is unproductive as it doesn’t address the root of the problem: noncompliance.


Noncompliance is a huge issue re: masks.  We went to our local zoo this morning for the members' opening and within the first hour many adults and children had masks under their noses/chins or hanging from their ears.

ETA: we're in PA.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Spridell said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It is being reported that Florida conducted over 50,000 tests yesterday.  Highest one day total so far.




Now no one come at me  I'm just posting testing since it was brought up.


----------



## Katrina Y

Arguetafamily said:


> That's this thread  Also why I don't post much.


I kinda felt like we had a nice bond going a few days ago where we were helping and supporting each other and now the poison is seeping in. It is unfortunate that we can’t see different sides, respect different opinions and agree that it is really okay to disagree. 

Can you tell I teach Elementary school?


----------



## Wreckem

roomthreeseventeen said:


> It of course becomes a problem for everyone. If you took Southwest to Orlando, but the person in the room next to you took United and sat next to someone with the virus, now you have the virus also.



That’s not how this works. It’s unlikely you will get Covid from someone in the room next to you unless you come into close contact with them without a mask in the hallway or elevator.

Plus airlines have strict mask requirements now to the point many a banning people for non compliance. Basically if Someone is infected and they are on a flight who is wearing a mask is not going to infect everyone on they flight who is also wearing a mask.


----------



## Sandiz08

So are we thinking ADR's on Monday?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Some places opened fast. Some places opened slow. In the end, when EACH PLACE reaches the level of the other, you will get the same results. 

Its either you want positives faster, or slower. In the end, positives will happen everywhere things open. 

The places that are slowly opening now, and are doing well, will be in the same position as the places doing bad right now, when they hit that exact opening point


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Some places opened fast. Some places opened slow. In the end, when EACH PLACE reaches the level of the other, you will get the same results.
> 
> Its either you want positives faster, or slower. In the end, positives will happen everywhere things open.
> 
> The places that are slowly opening now, and are doing well, will be in the same position as the places doing bad right now, when they hit that exact opening point



Not really. As a New Yorker, we're in the middle of phase 2 and still at a 1% positive rate, which none of the states who opened around Memorial Day were at then or now.


----------



## leahgoogle

roomthreeseventeen said:


> United and American are also now going to be flying at 100%, no social distancing.


Wow! I got an e-mail from Southwest that the middle seats will remain open through September.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The Florida numbers are sobering.  You simply can not claim Florida has a handle on it, it’s gotten away from them.

  Opening a theme park when the numbers are steady at least kinda makes sense.  Opening them now does not.

  Let’s face it,  Disney wouldn’t announce a opening date if this had been the trend prior to announcing. There is no way.   But they have one and wow,   it's such a runaway train now.

   The angst must be serious.


----------



## Tjddis

Janet McDonald said:


> Geez I forgot why I don’t post much. It was a simple conversation I obviously stupidly shouldn’t have shared. I’m not a person who tries to make people feel dumb for different perspectives. But yes I’ll go smack my forehead and accept how inferior I am.


I apologize if you took it that way Janet.   I was more being critical of the agent trying to spin things.   I’m still rooting you get to take your trip with no problems.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Some places opened fast. Some places opened slow. In the end, when EACH PLACE reaches the level of the other, you will get the same results.
> 
> Its either you want positives faster, or slower. In the end, positives will happen everywhere things open.
> 
> The places that are slowly opening now, and are doing well, will be in the same position as the places doing bad right now, when they hit that exact opening point



We are nearly wide open and cases have gone down to nearly nothing during this and remained stable. What has saved us is getting control EARLY while contact tracing wasn’t an impossible feat and keeping on top of it. We had community spread at a point but it appears to be controlled now. Almost all our cases have been from travel (lots from truckers) or close contact of someone who travelled for quite some time now. Our biggest issue in the coming months will be continuing to keep it under control when the border opens back up and travel increases.

Regardless of the speed of opening, it has to be done in conjunction with lots of other precautions and measures to prevent things from spiking like crazy. It appears many places did not do this, hello Florida.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sheesh folks. I jump to the end to see what’s new around here... *facepalm* Guess Rteetz probably tried to eat lunch...

Let’s remember in his honor: THE TOPIC IS DISNEY OPERATIONAL UPDATES


----------



## gottalovepluto

How about how fast those AP reservation days are going on weekends? I’m admittedly surprised!


----------



## Rxdr2013

gottalovepluto said:


> How about how fast those AP reservation days are going on weekends? I’m admittedly surprised!


I know I am worried about the passholder previews. Gonna have to act quick once the info is released!


----------



## dlavender

gottalovepluto said:


> Sheesh folks. I jump to the end to see what’s new around here... *facepalm* Guess Rteetz probably tried to eat lunch...
> 
> Let’s remember in his honor: THE TOPIC IS DISNEY OPERATIONAL UPDATES



Well, not to be a contrarian, but it's actually 
"Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates due to Coronavirus"

So I'd say postulating on what may happen due to Coronavirus fits....


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The Florida numbers are sobering.  You simply can not claim Florida has a handle on it, it’s gotten away from them.
> 
> Opening a theme park when the numbers are steady at least kinda makes sense.  Opening them now does not.
> 
> Let’s face it,  Disney wouldn’t announce a opening date if this had been the trend prior to announcing. There is no way.   But they have one and wow,   it's such a runaway train now.
> 
> The angst must be serious.



On the bright side of the articles saying record infections today, it ends with this. Lets hope it stays that way. It's hard to get 20 and 30 year olds to listen, in any state. Banning alcohol in resturants and bars will deff help with that. I guess the real question will turn into, if this many people are getting it, but not being in the hospital or dying, do people care less about getting it? I hope not. But I see it happening 

" Officials and doctors in Florida says despite the surge in cases, hospital capacity remains good statewide. Doctors say they're seeing younger people now with COVID-19. In some counties, the median age for those testing positive is now younger than 30. At Orlando Health, a large hospital system in central Florida, Dr. Sunil Desai says of the cases they're seeing, "The acuity is less, a lot less folks using or requiring mechanical ventilation or the severe presentations of COVID. We're not seeing as much of that."


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> How about how fast those AP reservation days are going on weekends? I’m admittedly surprised!


Me too. I’m thinking the pool for AP is much smaller than resort guests. Plus people must just be booking their first 3 days for early and we’ll see weekends book up on a monthly basis as people start using their days.


----------



## dlavender

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> On the bright side of the articles saying record infections today, it ends with this. Lets hope it stays that way. It's hard to get 20 and 30 year olds to listen, in any state. Banning alcohol in resturants and bars will deff help with that
> 
> " Officials and doctors in Florida says despite the surge in cases, hospital capacity remains good statewide. Doctors say they're seeing younger people now with COVID-19. In some counties, the median age for those testing positive is now younger than 30. At Orlando Health, a large hospital system in central Florida, Dr. Sunil Desai says of the cases they're seeing, "The acuity is less, a lot less folks using or requiring mechanical ventilation or the severe presentations of COVID. We're not seeing as much of that."



I'm hopeful. Just trying to be realistic as well. Sometimes they can coexist..


----------



## charmed59

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> That’s only for one days results.  The rate is around 5 cumulative which is double what it was a couple of weeks ago.



Orange County numbers for the last 2 weeks:

Date.                       6/12.   6/13. 6/14. 6/15. 6/16. 6/17. 6/18. 6/19. 6/20.  6/21.  6/22.  6/23. 6/24. 6/25
Percent Positive.      5.8.     5.0.   5.7.   8.2.    11.9 10.0. 15.1. 17.9.  16.2.  11.5.  13.4.  17.2.  15.9. 17.9

The number of tests for the first 12 days in this period ranged from 1100 to 3200 Per day.  On the 24th they tested 
Over 4500, on the 25th they tested close to 6000.

I have a reservation for Lunch at Disney Springs next week.  I think I’ll cancel that.  Orange County is just too risky right now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> How about how fast those AP reservation days are going on weekends? I’m admittedly surprised!


I think that's to be expected since a lot of people are working.  I would expect weekends to go first.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> Dr Fauci, moments ago:
> “What we are missing in this is something we’ve never seen before.  A risk to you is not isolated to you.  Because if you get infected you are part, Innocently or inadvertently in propagating the dynamic process of a pandemic   Chances are, that if you get infected you are going to infect someone else.  And although you may fell well...you will infect someone else who will infect someone else...you have a societal responsibility....we are all part of the process (in stopping this pandemic)”


The only way we get through this is collective good > individual freedoms. Live your life, take trips, go out, but WEAR A MASK and keep your distance.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

This news today also suggest bars are just by their nature a problem. It seems this is mostly agreed on now. 

   That’s another significant blow to the cruise industry and being profitable.


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> How many "stand alone" bars there there in Disney?
> 
> From what is being reported this order DOES NOT apply to a business that serves both food and alcohol.


"Bars" in Florida have been defined throughout this pandemic as any location that derives more 50% of their revenue from alcohol sales. There are a number of locations -- including some DS bars, pool bars, and F&W booths -- that would likely fall under that classification.


----------



## dlavender

disneyland_is_magic said:


> This news today also suggest bars are just by their nature a problem. It seems this is mostly agreed on now.
> 
> That’s another significant blow to the cruise industry and being profitable.



I can't even wrap my head around what they do in the near future....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Sheesh folks. I jump to the end to see what’s new around here... *facepalm* Guess Rteetz probably tried to eat lunch...
> 
> Let’s remember in his honor: THE TOPIC IS DISNEY OPERATIONAL UPDATES



Not speaking for rteetz because he may not agree but I think there is literally nothing more important to a a Disney trip right now than how the virus impacts it.

It is incredibly important that people are aware exactly what they’re walking into IMO. Yes they should be seeking out that info themselves, but some won’t.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not speaking for rteetz because he may not agree but I think there is literally nothing more important to a a Disney trip right now than how the virus impacts it.
> 
> It is incredibly important that people are aware exactly what they’re walking into IMO. Yes they should be seeking out that info themselves, but some won’t.



100% this. If Disney doesn't change their opening date (although I think they will) people should be prepared to cancel if they want.


----------



## hertamaniac

Governor DeSantis is about to speak on the situation:

https://thefloridachannel.org/
https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-record/32980984


----------



## WonderlandisReality

hertamaniac said:


> Governor DeSantis is about to speak about the situation:
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/
> https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-record/32980984



can people update this thread? I am trying to work and our governor is speaking now too...


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> "Bars" in Florida have been defined throughout this pandemic as any location that derives more 50% of their revenue from alcohol sales. There are a number of locations -- including some DS bars, pool bars, and F&W booths -- that would likely fall under that classification.



Oga's.  Baseline taphouse probably too.  Two that come first to mind.  Baseline though might be able to just close off inside seating.  Oga's has no real options.


----------



## Tjddis

Katrina Y said:


> I kinda felt like we had a nice bond going a few days ago where we were helping and supporting each other and now the poison is seeping in. It is unfortunate that we can’t see different sides, respect different opinions and agree that it is really okay to disagree.
> 
> Can you tell I teach Elementary school?


You are of course correct
People are just passionate.  Some just want to get past all of this to get back to their happy place, some have been impacted by the virus in a personal way, some, like me, are dying to get back to WDW and know they can’t or should not.  I think given all this the board has become pretty good at maintaining civility.  I try not to take disagreements personally or apologize if someone noted I have offended them.  It’s just tough to get through the day these days..


----------



## hertamaniac

WonderlandisReality said:


> can people update this thread? I am trying to work and our governor is speaking now too...



They usually do.  I just post the links for folks on our boards to follow along.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Oga's.  Baseline taphouse probably too.  Two that come first to mind.  Baseline though might be able to just close off inside seating.  Oga's has no real options.





Krandor said:


> Oga's.  Baseline taphouse probably too.  Two that come first to mind.  Baseline though might be able to just close off inside seating.  Oga's has no real options.



F&W Booths would probably be considered OUTSIDE and would not be effected.  Mostly the inside places and those with no outdoor seating will be effected.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not speaking for rteetz because he may not agree but I think there is literally nothing more important to a a Disney trip right now than how the virus impacts it.
> 
> It is incredibly important that people are aware exactly what they’re walking into IMO. Yes they should be seeking out that info themselves, but some won’t.


As I said earlier, I just hope we can stick to the theme park areas. This thread is not for discussing vaccines nor what is happening in other states.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Oga's.  Baseline taphouse probably too.  Two that come first to mind.  Baseline though might be able to just close off inside seating.  Oga's has no real options.


I’m thinking Jock Lindsey in DS wins worst re-opening timing...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Janet McDonald said:


> Also spoke to an agent in Florida that said he expects Disney to still open. He said the reason being is Disney/universal are some
> Of the safest places to actually be due to how strictly guidelines are enforced and they will continue to enforce safely.



An agent should absolutely not make such a claim. Irresponsible to give people such a false sense of security. The parks have not even opened yet. It’s not just about the measures Disney puts in place, those measures are reliant on guest behavior and compliance. Of which I don’t have much confidence in given 1. How many guests behave normally and 2. How people on here have suggested ways to skirt the rules.

No one should say a theme park is the “safest place to be.” You know what is? Home.

Of course a travel agent wants people to go.


----------



## Arguetafamily

To someone else's point, where are the other themeparks in all this, the already opened themeparks? When did they open? Has it been two weeks?


----------



## Jrb1979

FatBambi said:


> We're in the same boat. We're going on our late honeymoon and looking forward to goofy mask pictures to commemorate the most unique trip we'll ever take!





dlavender said:


> I can't even wrap my head around what they do in the near future....


They should have done what we did here in Ontario Canada. Bars and restaurants are open but only patios.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Arguetafamily said:


> To someone else's point, where are the other themeparks in all this, the already opened themeparks? When did they open? Has it been two weeks?



about 3. So I think that is part of the concern


----------



## dlavender

Why can't any press conferences actually start on time?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

WonderlandisReality said:


> about 3. So I think that is part of the concern



I think that's right. If the three week opening has caused, or at least partly caused this huge problem in Florida, the state needs to turn it around


----------



## Rxdr2013

hertamaniac said:


> Governor DeSantis is about to speak on the situation:
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/
> https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-record/32980984


has it started yet. All I hear is music. Maybe I am watching wrong thing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> F&W Booths would probably be considered OUTSIDE and would not be effected.  Mostly the inside places and those with no outdoor seating will be effected.



Is there something saying outdoor bars can stay open? I can’t find that anywhere.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> An agent should absolutely not make such a claim. Irresponsible to give people such a false sense of security. The parks have not even opened yet. It’s not just about the measures Disney puts in place, those measures are reliant on guest behavior and compliance. Of which I don’t have much confidence in given 1. How many guests behave normally and 2. How people on here have suggested ways to skirt the rules.
> 
> No one should say a theme park is the “safest place to be.” You know what is? Home.
> 
> Of course a travel agent wants people to go.



Lets be honest though. Majority of people are not staying home this summer and won't be. They will try and get out as they can. 

I will say this though. It might not matter if Disney wants to open up. If people are canceling their reservations, they might not have a choice. I am not sure how many people who have trips planned in July are keeping them or canceling. I am sure people on here can answer that though


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> Why can't any press conferences actually start on time?



To garner anxiety.


----------



## jerry557

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think that's right. If the three week opening has caused, or at least partly caused this huge problem in Florida, the state needs to turn it around



Florida isnt the only state spiking though.


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> To someone else's point, where are the other themeparks in all this, the already opened themeparks? When did they open? Has it been two weeks?


Universal would be the largest. SeaWorld, Busch Gardens and Six Flags as well. All have opened in some capacity at least for the most part.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> "Bars" in Florida have been defined throughout this pandemic as any location that derives more 50% of their revenue from alcohol sales. There are a number of locations -- including some DS bars, pool bars, and F&W booths -- that would likely fall under that classification.


I would think the food and booze booths will be able to make it but booze only could be in trouble...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Destination D postponed to 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276577183754944512


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hertamaniac said:


> To garner anxiety.



You would think their press conference would have much more modern lettering, instead of feeling like I am waiting for a 1990s workout vVHS to start


----------



## hertamaniac

Rxdr2013 said:


> has it started yet. All I hear is music. Maybe I am watching wrong thing.



Not yet.  My GPS on the our governor isn't working.  LOL!

I provided two links just as a backup.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I love to come to the boards for all the helpful Disney info and the great sense of humor so many of you have, but there is too much political ******* for me here today, and it will probably only get worse for a while with all of the debate about what is/is not contributing to the current COVID spikes.  Hope things work out for everyone's WDW vacation!!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Lets be honest though. Majority of people are not staying home this summer and won't be. They will try and get out as they can.



It is not responsible for a travel agent to claim that a theme park that isn’t even open yet in a state that is experiencing an enormous spike is one of the “safest places to be.”


----------



## dlavender

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> You would think their press conference would have much more modern lettering, instead of feeling like I am waiting for a 1990s workout vVHS to start


 
Seriously....

Feel like I'm about to see a commercial for a cordless phone or something...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> An agent should absolutely not make such a claim. Irresponsible to give people such a false sense of security. The parks have not even opened yet. It’s not just about the measures Disney puts in place, those measures are reliant on guest behavior and compliance. Of which I don’t have much confidence in given 1. How many guests behave normally and 2. How people on here have suggested ways to skirt the rules.
> 
> No one should say a theme park is the “safest place to be.” You know what is? Home.
> 
> Of course a travel agent wants people to go.



Yes.

Im bothered by people here definitively telling people they’ll be safe too, although I think as time as gone on it’s gotten better. We shouldn’t be telling people they should or should not be going (save for those who are insistent on breaking rules to do so), but there is real risk that should be considered when choosing to go and it goes beyond whether you die from the virus or not.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I love to come to the boards for all the helpful Disney info and the great sense of humor so many of you have, but there is too much political ******* for me here today, and it will probably only get worse for a while with all of the debate about what is/is not contributing to the current COVID spikes.  Hope things work out for everyone's WDW vacation!!



We are set to arrive July 16th...haven't been as doubtful it would happen than I am now.


----------



## BrianR

charmed59 said:


> Orange County numbers for the last 2 weeks:
> 
> Date.                       6/12.   6/13. 6/14. 6/15. 6/16. 6/17. 6/18. 6/19. 6/20.  6/21.  6/22.  6/23. 6/24. 6/25
> Percent Positive.      5.8.     5.0.   5.7.   8.2.    11.9 10.0. 15.1. 17.9.  16.2.  11.5.  13.4.  17.2.  15.9. 17.9
> 
> The number of tests for the first 12 days in this period ranged from 1100 to 3200 Per day.  On the 24th they tested
> Over 4500, on the 25th they tested close to 6000.
> 
> I have a reservation for Lunch at Disney Springs next week.  I think I’ll cancel that.  Orange County is just too risky right now.


Remember the day Disney submitted reopening plans to Orange County and that meeting Officials reported the positivity rate was 1.9% and was that low for a little while.  Over the course of a month things went bananas.


----------



## DnA2010

I know I'm totally late to the party, but given DL has pushed back their opening, and Florida is worse off currently with new cases than California, would they not be pushing back WDW also?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

disneyland_is_magic said:


> This news today also suggest bars are just by their nature a problem. It seems this is mostly agreed on now.
> 
> That’s another significant blow to the cruise industry and being profitable.


The cruise industry is dead.  Carnival has already started selling some ships for scrap for pennies on the dollar.  Pullmantur is out of business.  More will follow.


----------



## Eeyore daily

gottalovepluto said:


> How about how fast those AP reservation days are going on weekends? I’m admittedly surprised!


I guess if I want to book any weekend trips I'll have to do it two months in advance based on how quickly today went.  I wonder if it's just backlog of pent up demand.


----------



## midnight star

DnA2010 said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but given DL has pushed back their opening, and Florida is worse off currently with new cases than California, would they not be pushing back WDW also?


DL is unique in that the State of CA isn't approving proposals for theme parks due to their case risings. So that is really what is stopping them. Less than 24 hours after announcing the delay DL also made an agreement with most unions, so now the only thing truly holding them back is the state.  Surrounding theme parks were actually trying to open by July 1.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?

EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DnA2010 said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but given DL has pushed back their opening, and Florida is worse off currently with new cases than California, would they not be pushing back WDW also?



Disney is blaming the state for CA, and they’re saying no to pushing back FL opening. I would personally add “for now” to that. There’s a lot in motion but I think they would push the opening if they really had to.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?



And if that is how people are thinking, this spike isn't stopping anytime soon


----------



## dlavender

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?



I live in St Johns county. 

It's a mixed bag really. I'd say its about 50/50 people who take it seriously and people who think its over......


----------



## DnA2010

midnight star said:


> DL is unique in that the State of CA isn't approving proposals for theme parks due to their case risings. So that is really what is stopping them. Less than 24 hours after announcing the delay DL also made an agreement with most unions, so now the only thing truly holding them back is the state.  Surrounding theme parks were actually trying to open by July 1.




Thank you


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is blaming the state for CA, and they’re saying no to pushing back FL opening. I would personally add “for now” to that. There’s a lot in motion but I think they would push the opening if they really had to.



I wouldn't be shocked thoough if disney releases an updated list of what is going to be open closing more things.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I wouldn't be shocked thoough if disney releases an updated list of what is going to be open closing more things.



If nobody comes we don’t have to delay opening


----------



## sara_s

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?


Yes, I live in Palm Beach County. I definitely don't feel safe. Going to get groceries is always insane and people seem to think mask = no need to distance. So people are still up in your grill. Lots of people casually walking into stores without masks, wearing them incorrectly. But I'm in Boca - the rudest, most self absorbed place there is. I'm glad they mandated masks - took way too long to do so.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> And if that is how people are thinking, this spike isn't stopping anytime soon



Yeah, they all wear masks in public of course, they just don't seem phased by cases. Weird indeed


----------



## Tjddis

DnA2010 said:


> I know I'm totally late to the party, but given DL has pushed back their opening, and Florida is worse off currently with new cases than California, would they not be pushing back WDW also?


Yes you are a little late but cmon in and grab some popcorn...answer is who knows?  To sum up, As of now open is on target as scheduled with plenty of doubters and dissenters among us...


----------



## dlavender

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Yeah, they all wear masks in public of course, they just don't seem phased by cases. Weird indeed



I'll add that a constant theme in our communities FB page is people railing against Publix one way aisles. It seriously upsets them.......

Of all things.....


----------



## Eeyore daily

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?


I live outside of Tampa.  The amount of people acting like it's no big deal bothers me to no end.  Hardly anyone is wearing masks/wearing them properly and definitely no social distancing going on.  I said I would attach a pool noodle to my hat to wear around so people wouldn't get close but apparently that might ruffle some feathers.  Since Hillsborough, Pinellas, and Pasco County mandated masks in every business I think that'll help.


----------



## wareagle57

I’m about to just give up and ask for the refund option on my AP. I’m tired of getting yanked around. At one point it looked like we’d be blocked out, then availability stayed strong and we found out we even had our own bucket to pull from. This was going to be great. Then not only do I get shut out from opening day, despite availability for resort guests still there, but the reservations book for so many days, it looks like it will be impossible to even get another day by the time I use my first one.

Has Disney conformed either way if and when theyll open up ticket sales or new 2020 bookings? I’m honestly willing to try anything right now to get in the 11th. But if I can’t and we don’t get an even longer extension again on our APs I really think im done.


----------



## Eeyore daily

dlavender said:


> I'll add that a constant theme in our communities FB page is people railing against Publix one way aisles. It seriously upsets them.......
> 
> Of all things.....


Why? It's not like people actually follow them.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


This attitude is why there are so many cases in Florida.


----------



## sara_s

dlavender said:


> I'll add that a constant theme in our communities FB page is people railing against Publix one way aisles. It seriously upsets them.......
> 
> Of all things.....


Yeah people are completely oblivious and don't follow them whatsoever. Those aisles are narrow, man! I don't want your nasty particles in my face!


----------



## jerry557

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?



You can't keep people in panic mode forever. People took it seriously a few weeks back in March and April. But now no one saw the piles of dead bodies that the media promised that we would see. And so even fewer people now are buying into the fear.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Guest services just told me that tickets will be on sale 6/28 for everyone. We are dropping our room + tickets package but she said it was okay because we’d be able to buy tickets on 6/28.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> I’m about to just give up and ask for the refund option on my AP. I’m tired of getting yanked around. At one point it looked like we’d be blocked out, then availability stayed strong and we found out we even had our own bucket to pull from. This was going to be great. Then not only do I get shut out from opening day, despite availability for resort guests still there, but the reservations book for so many days, it looks like it will be impossible to even get another day by the time I use my first one.
> 
> Has Disney conformed either way if a d when theyll open up ticket sales or new 2020 bookings? I’m honestly willing to try anything right now to get in the 11th. But if I can’t and we don’t get an even longer extension again on our APs I really think im done.



While people seemed to think the bucket meant availability wouldn’t be sucked up by the resort guests before APs had a chance to book, in reality it seems like it’s there to control the number of APs in the park so people who are staying with Disney have near guaranteed access.

Great from the perspective of Disney making sure people traveling can visit parks, really sucky if you’re local.


----------



## magrif

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


I live in FL and my family is taking them very seriously, as well as everyone else I come into contact with regularly.  Why others aren't is a completely long and complicated explanation not suitable for this particular thread.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

jerry557 said:


> You can't keep people in panic mode forever. People took it seriously a few weeks back in March and April. But now no one saw the piles of dead bodies that the media promised that we would see. And so even fewer people now are buying into the fear.


Well then you clearly weren't in NYC back in April looking at all the refrigerated trucks parked behind the hospitals. Over 120,000 people have died in 4 months!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

We need some news on this news and rumors thread before we all lose it.


----------



## dlavender

Did the Desantis conference happen and I missed it? I've been checking but now its no longer a live stream....


----------



## Rxdr2013

dlavender said:


> Did the Desantis conference happen and I missed it? I've been checking but now its no longer a live stream....


still music!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public



I live in Florida in a tourist/retirement town.  People don't care around here.  It frustrates me to no end.  

I've been called a sheep for wearing masks in public.


----------



## birostick

dlavender said:


> Did the Desantis conference happen and I missed it? I've been checking but now its no longer a live stream....



Still waiting on him to do the conference.


----------



## dlavender

WonderlandisReality said:


> We need some news on this news and rumors thread before we all lose it.



Aren't we discussing the news?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

dlavender said:


> Did the Desantis conference happen and I missed it? I've been checking but now its no longer a live stream....


Has not started yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dlavender said:


> Aren't we discussing the news?



Yes.

Spiking cases in the area is way more important than ADRs starting up.


----------



## hertamaniac

Rxdr2013 said:


> still music!



And I just saw a woman in front of the camera for a couple of seconds.  So.......maybe soon?


----------



## dlavender

Dis_Yoda said:


> Has not started yet.



Last one he was about 30 mins late so not sure what I was expecting, lol

But he is pushing it. Some of us are trying to post on Disboards, watch his conference, and pretend to work......


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Gov speaking right now


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> Last one he was about 30 mins late so not sure what I was expecting, lol
> 
> But he is pushing it. Some of us are trying to post on Disboards, watch his conference, and pretend to work......



He's speaking now


----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public



Yes, my cousin who lives near Daytona stays home, does grocery delivery and pickup and had only left home for essential appointments. They don’t even get takeout. They are very concerned about the number of people who are out like nothing is going on, and the waves of visitors. WDW APs and don’t plan to go to the parks anytime soon.


----------



## hertamaniac

OK...now he is actually, really and truly about to speak.


----------



## Tjddis

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


My mom is a snowbird who was in FLA since early Feb.  she came back to NY about a month ago.   We were telling her to stay put and not travel, but her feeling was people in her area were not wearing masks and observing social distancing.  She said when she had to go for groceries she would get crowded by people not wearing masks and said she would be much more comfortable in her ny condo where she’d have more grocery and food delivery options. She came back and self quarantined for 2 weeks.  She looks so smart right now.  Glad she did not listen to us and stay


----------



## Arguetafamily

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes.
> 
> Spiking cases in the area is way more important than ADRs starting up.


 
Although I am seeing a deletion of entire pages from this thread...


----------



## rteetz

Imagineers getting back to work


----------



## Azziefan

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> NY tried that too in the beginning.  It's not going to be enough.  Florida is going to re-lock.


Florida isn’t going to relook Lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

So when can I book for the 50th?


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> We need some news on this news and rumors thread before we all lose it.



Too early on a friday.  Check back around 6pm for the friday bad news dump


----------



## Marissa227

hereforthechurros said:


> Guest services just told me that tickets will be on sale 6/28 for everyone. We are dropping our room + tickets package but she said it was okay because we’d be able to buy tickets on 6/28.



Thank you for sharing. So this means we should be able to add a day to our package on 6/28 then, right?


----------



## Spaceguy55

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


Northwest Florida here..the Emerald coast aka" the Redneck Riviera" kinda dense along the coast.
We shut down like other places and then opened up for short term rentals just before Memorial day and then a couple weeks later bars and restaurants... *and the crowd went wild*, since then we went from 1,2,3,4 cases a day to 5,10,15,20, and now 40+ the last 2 days just in my county ..1 of 5, 100+ last couple days in all.
We're a large military area with about 6 large bases too with a lot of retirees, so I see a lot more masks than not the few times I go out. But not at the beach area's from what I hear...


----------



## wareagle57

DGsAtBLT said:


> While people seemed to think the bucket meant availability wouldn’t be sucked up by the resort guests before APs had a chance to book, in reality it seems like it’s there to control the number of APs in the park so people who are staying with Disney have near guaranteed access.
> 
> Great from the perspective of Disney making sure people traveling can visit parks, really sucky if you’re local.



Which I would still be ok with, albeit disappointed, if they just weren’t starting the clock on APs. Once July is over (my wife is a teacher) we won’t even be able to go after work because the hours are so short, and weekends are already booking up in August.

I do want people coming on vacation to get in over me. But it seems like there could be a better compromise given the abundance of availability for them and the lack of it for us. Right now I essentially can only visit 3 times over the first 2 months of opening. I do remain optimistic they will have day of availability from resort guests spots not filled.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> Which I would still be ok with, albeit disappointed, if they just weren’t starting the clock on APs. Once July is over (my wife is a teacher) we won’t even be able to go after work because the hours are so short, and weekends are already booking up in August.



They really really should not have started it. Admittedly I’m surprised they did given that they did not in Shanghai during the “reservation period”. Maybe because at WDW the reservation period does not appear to be all that temporary.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Listening to the govener. I find it weird that so many younger people are getting it, and it's not spreading to the older folks in Florida, considering the disaster in NYC with the nursing homes, and how many older people there are in Florida.. I hope it stays mostly mild symptoms and the hospitals don't get huge rising rates. I support all the states in trouble now. We need to support and hope for the best. We want them to succeed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WonderlandisReality said:


> We need some news on this news and rumors thread before we all lose it.



It gets pretty dark and chaotic in here when we go more than like 12 hours without actual Disney news.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Listening to the govener. I find it weird that so many younger people are getting it, and it's not spreading to the older folks in Florida, considering the disaster in NYC with the nursing homes, and how many older people there are in Florida.. I hope it stays mostly mild symptoms and the hospitals don't get huge rising rates. I support all the states in trouble now. We need to support and hope for the best. We want them to succeed.



The problem is the moer younger peope that get it the greater the chance of high risk people getting it at a store or somewhere.


----------



## han22735

The governor certainly doesn't sound at all concerned...


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> You can't keep people in panic mode forever. People took it seriously a few weeks back in March and April. But now no one saw the piles of dead bodies that the media promised that we would see. And so even fewer people now are buying into the fear.


This. Add that to the idea that the cdc says positive cases are even greater than we have confirmed & it makes the virus more common & less deadly.


----------



## dlavender

han22735 said:


> The governor certainly doesn't sound at all concerned...



He really doesn’t.

Did he say it was a data dump regarding today’s numbers? My audio is terrible.


----------



## Wreckem

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The cruise industry is dead.  Carnival has already started selling some ships for scrap for pennies on the dollar.  Pullmantur is out of business.  More will follow.



I’m not sure where you got they are selling ships for scraps. The banks that hold the notes on them would never let that happen.

Carnival is offloading 6 ships but are still taking delivery of 4 brand new ships in the next 12 months.


----------



## Krandor

han22735 said:


> The governor certainly doesn't sound at all concerned...



He doesn't care.  He already got his disney park reservations booked.


----------



## cakebaker

han22735 said:


> The governor certainly doesn't sound at all concerned...


Of course he doesn't. That wouldn't help promote his narrative. Fortunately, I can look at the facts and listen to experts who actually know what they're talking about and don't have any agenda other than to keep people safe- and they are very concerned. Even before today, the numbers were terrible and data dump or no data dump, the percentage of positives is increasing. He can dance around it all he wants and maybe he'll convince a few that really want to believe what they like rather than what is true.


----------



## han22735

dlavender said:


> He really doesn’t.
> 
> Did he say it was a data dump regarding today’s numbers? My audio is terrible.


Not a data dump necessarily just an increase in testing.   

Even the medical professionals have a similar tone.  "masks, masks, masks and socially distant"


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> He really doesn’t.
> 
> Did he say it was a data dump regarding today’s numbers? My audio is terrible.



I hope he opens it up to Q & A.  That's when I start to hone in.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

cakebaker said:


> Of course he doesn't. That wouldn't help promote his narrative. Fortunately, I can look at the facts and listen to experts who actually know what they're talking about and don't have any agenda other than to keep people safe- and they are very concerned.




I like him. Always have. Are the people surrounding him and giving him details not experts? This doctor speaking right now is saying the same as him. They obviously all support him.

There is no agenda when it comes to a virus. It's keeping people safe, and giving them the messages, without scaring the hell out of people. Stay safe, and listen to the things you need to do to stay safe


----------



## MrsSmith07

andyman8 said:


> "Bars" in Florida have been defined throughout this pandemic as any location that derives more 50% of their revenue from alcohol sales. There are a number of locations -- including some DS bars, pool bars, and F&W booths -- that would likely fall under that classification.



Yes, but when this happened before, bars still served to go drinks. So, couldn’t F&W and pool bars still operate as long as they don’t allow you to congregate and sit at the bar to drink?


----------



## Krandor

https://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/watch/s...pitalizations-86053957724?cid=sm_npd_ms_tw_ma


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> So when can I book for the 50th?


2024. But you need to pay in full by next week Friday.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> This. Add that to the idea that the cdc says positive cases are even greater than we have confirmed & it makes the virus more common & less deadly.



Have you read many accounts from people who would be considered “mild” aka not hospitalized or dead?

It is really rough for a lot of people, even though they ride it out at home and don’t die. Some are entirely asymptomatic, some are manageable, some take weeks if not months to return to any semblance of normal, some are finding lasting effects even after they recover, there’s just a lot more to consider than the mortality rate IMO.

Sorry if this is too OT.


----------



## Krandor

MrsSmith07 said:


> Yes, but when this happened before, bars still served to go drinks. So, couldn’t F&W and pool bars still operate as long as they don’t allow you to congregate and sit at the bar to drink?



Yes but then you'd have more people wallking around drinking without their mask on.


----------



## dlavender

han22735 said:


> Not a data dump necessarily just an increase in testing.
> 
> Even the medical professionals have a similar tone.  "masks, masks, masks and socially distant"



That doesn’t account for the higher positive rate but I hope that it comes down.


----------



## Sandisw

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> DVC would NOT have to remain open if things are deemed unsafe.  The POS specifically allows for this.



DVC can only close if nothing on property opens. You open a hotel for NBA and you can’t legally keep DVC closed, There also has to be specific government orders in place to all DVCM to invoke the emergency powers in the contract.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

han22735 said:


> Not a data dump necessarily just an increase in testing.
> 
> Even the medical professionals have a similar tone.  "masks, masks, masks and socially distant"



Good luck keeping 20 year olds wearing masks. I barely ever see them wearing them. They are the issue and the super spreaders of this. They need to wake up. The teens are even worse


----------



## Mfowler7828

Krandor said:


> He doesn't care.  He already got his disney park reservations booked.


Maybe he like me is trying to get reservations on Sunday, hence the “data dump” today


----------



## dlavender

Krandor said:


> Yes but then you'd have more people wallking around drinking without their mask on.



I am interested to see how they handle that at Epcot. 

Normally I'm drinking one and eating while heading to the next booth. 

Will they have separate outdoor eating areas? 

I do think they will do what's necessary to operate within the guidelines, I just can't picture what it will look like.


----------



## 4077

Katrina Y said:


> I kinda felt like we had a nice bond going a few days ago where we were helping and supporting each other and now the poison is seeping in. It is unfortunate that we can’t see different sides, respect different opinions and agree that it is really okay to disagree.
> 
> Can you tell I teach Elementary school?



I would like to say it would be nice to have this kind of living together with other’s opinions respected..and I think it would be easier if we were talking about FP+ vs. FP- or old splash vs. new theming (although admittedly those and any discussions also seem to lead to more than just respectful disagreement).  However, when it becomes about public and personal health or even lives, I think agree to disagree becomes much more problematic... I don’t think I could say with a straight face that I respect your desire to go inside indoor public places our outside where you can’t social distance with no mask (assuming you don’t have a valid medical excuse not to.) And if this is a political discussion, so be it, we are in the middle of something that we can no longer go and hide behind “This is the DIS, we will not have such discussions here in our happy non reality world.” Don’t get me wrong, I love this board, but time to get a few larger life issues that are impacting the world population straightened out.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I like him. Always have. Are the people surrounding him and giving him details not experts? This doctor speaking right now is saying the same as him. They obviously all support him.
> 
> There is no agenda when it comes to a virus. It's keeping people safe, and giving them the messages, without scaring the hell out of people. Stay safe, and listen to the things you need to do to stay safe


I like him, too.  I feel he is explaining the true facts.  He’s not sugar coating it or making it political.  He was honest about the positivity rate going up and giving the demographics.  To me I hear the facts.  Others want to make it political on purpose.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Spaceguy55 said:


> Northwest Florida here..the Emerald coast aka" the Redneck Riviera" kinda dense along the coast.
> We shut down like other places and then opened up for short term rentals just before Memorial day and then a couple weeks later bars and restaurants... *and the crowd went wild*, since then we went from 1,2,3,4 cases a day to 5,10,15,20, and now 40+ the last 2 days just in my county ..1 of 5, 100+ last couple days in all.
> We're a large military area with about 6 large bases too with a lot of retirees, so I see a lot more masks than not the few times I go out. But not at the beach area's from what I hear...



I’m in Pensacola Beach area and every single Pensacola Beach tourist shops in the same grocery store I do. There is some mask wearing in our grocery stores, but at the beach masks are virtually non existent. And I’m not talking about on the sand, public spaces, restaurants, stores, almost no masks.


----------



## fla4fun

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


I live here, but I haven’t really been in contact with many people to know what the general consensus is.  I am still grocery shopping for three weeks at a time and when I went this week, people were wearing masks and distancing. I don’t live close the tourist areas (in fact, it’s kind of ruralish outside of town) and we don’t have a lot of bars and restaurants nearby to congregate in.  

I do not know anyone locally who has had the virus.  We are a large county, and our population density is mostly at the opposite end of the county from me, and that is where the bulk of our cases have been coming from.  There are a lot more bars and restaurants there, and people are more active socially in general.  I have not been to that part of the county for years, so I do not know if they are wearing masks and distancing or not.  But since that area is known for not adhering to other “Safe” health practices (and at their average age, they know better) I would have concerns about whether they are following the requirements, particularly in regards to no large gatherings and social distancing.

 I work in Orange County, and our office is tentatively scheduled to reopen on July 6th.  Even though we can only have one person at a time in the office when it opens, I would not be surprised to see our opening pushed back.


----------



## cakebaker

Sandisw said:


> DVC can only close if nothing on property opens. You open a hotel for NBA and you can’t legally keep DVC closed, There also has to be specific government orders in place to all DVCM to invoke the emergency powers in the contract.


I see no reason why they couldn't open DVC with a skeleton staff, parks closed. There's nothing legally requiring them to open anything else but the resorts. No parks, no activities, only the DVC pools, limited dining. Or they could be more generous with their points as far as people moving them around, but I know very little about the point system and how that works. But just like with opening the parks, they can so restrict activities that most people won't want to go. They sure can't count on the gov't to issue any orders that would allow them to legally close them. And then of course, there's the outside chance the NBA will come to their senses and decide playing a game isn't as important as keeping their players healthy.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Have you read many accounts from people who would be considered “mild” aka not hospitalized or dead?
> 
> It is really rough for a lot of people, even though they ride it out at home and don’t die. Some are entirely asymptomatic, some are manageable, some take weeks if not months to return to any semblance of normal, some are finding lasting effects even after they recover, there’s just a lot more to consider than the mortality rate IMO.
> 
> Sorry if this is too OT.


Yes. But if that many more ppl have it than we know according to the cdc, then that means there are likely even more ppl who are asymptomatic or have very mild symptoms making the % of ppl positive with serious symptoms even less. So, that’s worth the risk for my family imo. We will stay away from ppl who are high risk when we return, but will still go.


----------



## Karin1984

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Good luck keeping 20 year olds wearing masks. I barely ever see them wearing them. They are the issue and the super spreaders of this. They need to wake up. The teens are even worse


And who raised these people to listen to authorities or not?


----------



## dlavender

Sandisw said:


> DVC can only close if nothing on property opens. You open a hotel for NBA and you can’t legally keep DVC closed, There also has to be specific government orders in place to all DVCM to invoke the emergency powers in the contract.



I'll say through this board and this pandemic I have become almost a DVC expert the last few days, lol.

So many facets I would have never thought to learn.  

Thank you for all your wisdom that you share on this board!


----------



## Moliphino

Krandor said:


> Yes but then you'd have more people wallking around drinking without their mask on.



Outside with room to socially distance. The main problem with bars has been close quarters inside.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I like him, too.  I feel he is explaining the true facts.  He’s not sugar coating it or making it political.  He was honest about the positivity rate going up and giving the demographics.  To me I hear the facts.  Others want to make it political on purpose.



For example the reporter who is mentioning a hashtag on twitter, and gets called out on facts. Its obvious who's political and who's not. The reporters are very bias also which is disgusting in the news world where you can't be bias.


----------



## AmberMV

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone live or have family in Florida? Its weird because no matter who I talk to down there, they are not phased by the cases. They were happy everything was opened and are still doing their thing. And these are older people. I think because majority of the places in florida are not dense at all, so they feel safer?
> 
> EDIT: They are wearing masks of course in public


I live in central Florida, an hour ish north of Tampa.  We have a large county population and less than 300 cases since the start.  When I go for groceries I'd say mask wearing is 80% compliance, though we have no county mandate on masks.  I'd say it's 30% young adults, 30% middle aged, 30% seniors NOT wearing masks.  Every single age group has people who refuse to comply, but I'm most shocked by the seniors not wearing.

Other than groceries my family of husband/myself/3 toddlers has only left the house together twice since February. We went to our local beach and we went to a water park.

Everyone must choose their own comfort level, but for those traveling to Florida from out of state if you are even concerned a little bit that is a very expensive roll of the dice.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Krandor said:


> Yes but then you'd have more people wallking around drinking without their mask on.



True, wasn’t even getting that far with my thought process, just thinking about the mandate on bars.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

This is a link to the* community board. *I assure you, make one thread and you will get a LIVELY debate about who is a superspreader, case numbers, which states are/are not doing it correctly, masks, you name it. The community board lives for this kind of stuff. It will go on for days. 

Please please please though, just take all the politics and numbers stuff over there where it belongs.  That is the place to have those discussions.
https://www.disboards.com/forums/community-board.33/


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I like him. Always have. Are the people surrounding him and giving him details not experts? This doctor speaking right now is saying the same as him. They obviously all support him.
> 
> There is no agenda when it comes to a virus. It's keeping people safe, and giving them the messages, without scaring the hell out of people. Stay safe, and listen to the things you need to do to stay safe



All the people around him are people that will give the opinions he likes. I'm sure there are many that would disagree, but you won't see them on the panel. I don't trust politicians nor the people they cherry pick to give us information. Clearly, what he has done has not worked. But the political aspects of this is probably best discussed elsewhere, including media bashing.


----------



## dislee1164

Jock Lindsay’s at DS just closed (again).  Aren’t they also a restaurant and have a patio?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marissa227 said:


> Thank you for sharing. So this means we should be able to add a day to our package on 6/28 then, right?


From what she said, yes. She was the most helpful and informative CM we've had by far during all of this. I can't imagine she would let us cancel our tickets knowing we wouldn't be able to buy more. Hopefully its good info!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Wreckem said:


> I’m not sure where you got they are selling ships for scraps. The banks that hold the notes on them would never let that happen.
> 
> Carnival is offloading 6 ships but are still taking delivery of 4 brand new ships in the next 12 months.


https://www.maritime-executive.com/...ng-begins-with-first-sale-of-a-ship-for-scrap


----------



## Disneysoule

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Good luck keeping 20 year olds wearing masks. I barely ever see them wearing them. They are the issue and the super spreaders of this. They need to wake up. The teens are even worse


Every 20 something up here in Boston wears a mask. I ride the train everyday to the city for work. I’m on it right now. You either wear a mask or you don’t get on. Everyone supports each other. It has to be a community effort.


----------



## hertamaniac

I'll continue to post the links for the WDW local/Florida conferences as possible and appropriate.  Thanks all!


----------



## gottalovepluto

dislee1164 said:


> Jock Lindsay’s at DS just closed (again).  Aren’t they also a restaurant and have a patio?


50% of revenue has to come from food, no way does that happen at JL. Order was effective immediately so not surprised they're already closed (feel bad for staff members). Having a patio doesn't matter for this.


----------



## Krandor

dislee1164 said:


> Jock Lindsay’s at DS just closed (again).  Aren’t they also a restaurant and have a patio?



Yeah but the inside area is likely the bulk of their money.  Probably not worth it to open on a to-go or outside only basis.


----------



## dlavender

gottalovepluto said:


> 50% of revenue has to come from food, no way does that happen at JL. Patio doesn't matter.



And probably not profitable enough to serve the drinks to go.


----------



## dislee1164

Krandor said:


> Yeah but the inside area is likely the bulk of their money.  Probably not worth it to open on a to-go or outside only basis.



Ok got it - makes sense. I’ve only been there once and ate (& drank) out on the patio so wasn’t sure.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> From what she said, yes. She was the most helpful and informative CM we've had by far during all of this. I can't imagine she would let us cancel our tickets knowing we wouldn't be able to buy more. Hopefully its good info!


Just to clarify she's saying 2020 tickets will be on sale?


----------



## Krandor

dlavender said:


> And probably not profitable enough to serve the drinks to go.



Yep.  It is like the comment about disney only opening up if they can have a positive contribution to the finances.   It would likely cost JL more to open then they could make in selling to-go.


----------



## JacknSally

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Good luck keeping 20 year olds wearing masks. I barely ever see them wearing them. They are the issue and the super spreaders of this. They need to wake up. The teens are even worse



*It's interesting to hear that. Thanks for sharing your experience. 

In my area, the younger people are taking this all very seriously while the older people are definitely the ones still claiming it's a hoax and refusing to wear masks. Teens, 20yo, and 30yo are still imploring older people to wear masks. Our county has seen a surge in cases and some of our commissioners have been urging our mayor to put us back in Phase 1. Last I saw, our ICU beds are maxed out.

Not surprised anecdotal experience varies from place to place, though.

ETA: I fully admit, it's not 100% compliance or non-compliance across any age group. I've seen both older people with masks and younger people without masks. The majority of non-mask-wearers we encounter when we have to go out, or come across in our local outlets, are older, though. The majority of mask-wearers and mask-supporters in my area are younger. I don't mean to start an age-group debate.*


----------



## Moliphino

Krandor said:


> Yeah but the inside area is likely the bulk of their money.  Probably not worth it to open on a to-go or outside only basis.



Is it though? I think there are more tables outside than in.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276589918366638081


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276589918366638081


 You have to wonder what would cause a shutdown in the middle of the day. I suppose the immediate ban of alcohol. But still, you’d think they ar least finish out the day’s business.


----------



## dlavender

cakebaker said:


> You have to wonder what would cause a shutdown in the middle of the day. I suppose the immediate ban of alcohol. But still, you’d think they ar least finish out the day’s business.



Not sure. Perhaps they just figured might as well shut it down now and start cleaning up?

It is odd.....

Unless they knew they couldn't transition to to go fast enough and without having procedures in place better be safe than sorry? 

It's also sad. I feel for the employees.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> You have to wonder what would cause a shutdown in the middle of the day. I suppose the immediate ban of alcohol. But still, you’d think they ar least finish out the day’s business.



I think it was effective immediately?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it was effective immediately?


It was.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Moliphino said:


> Is it though? I think there are more tables outside than in.


I'm trying to find this info, where did it say outdoor bars are allowed to stay open?


----------



## Ninjagrrl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it was effective immediately?


It is.


----------



## Sandiz08

Is wine bar George classified as a bar/ restaurant?


----------



## Tjddis

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> For example the reporter who is mentioning a hashtag on twitter, and gets called out on facts. Its obvious who's political and who's not. The reporters are very bias also which is disgusting in the news world where you can't be bias.


I really don’t have strong feelings about him one way or the other, and really shouldn’t as I don’t live in FLA so he doesn’t represent me
But in all honesty he has made his handling of the pandemic political on his own hasn’t he?   Before I get accused of anything I am qualified to speak on the performance of the Dems in charge of NY and won’t go so far OT to tell you why I’m not thrilled with them.  Politics infects everything these days....unfortunately


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> It was.



Then that’s it I guess.

Eerie to see the sudden shutdowns though. Add it to the list of surreal things this pandemic has brought on.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm trying to find this info, where did it say outdoor bars are allowed to stay open?



Yeah I found the initial tweet on this and it simply said no on primise consumption.  Nothing on outside or insidde.  So to-go is ok but nothing on premise is ok.  At least that is what it looks like.


----------



## hertamaniac

dislee1164 said:


> Jock Lindsay’s at DS just closed (again).  Aren’t they also a restaurant and have a patio?



That's my favorite spot for an indoor drink (as long as we get the diving bell booth).  Is there a list of all the effected WDW bars somewhere?  I haven't seen it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

cakebaker said:


> You have to wonder what would cause a shutdown in the middle of the day. I suppose the immediate ban of alcohol. But still, you’d think they ar least finish out the day’s business.


They risk losing their liquor license since the ban was effective immediately. As soon as they heard, they needed to shut down. From what a CM told me once at Beach Club if they are caught knowingly committing alcohol violations they could potentially lose WDW's alcohol license if JL operates under the same license as the rest of the World.


----------



## Wreckem

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> https://www.maritime-executive.com/...ng-begins-with-first-sale-of-a-ship-for-scrap



Your post is still very misleading. Carnival subsidiary Costa is reportedly, not by the company or Carnival, to be scrapping one of its smaller ships. Carnival is still replacing most of the ships being sold and none of the Carnival Cruise line ships from Carnival Cruises are being sold for scrap.

Only ships owned outright could be sent to scrap. Most ships have bank notes on them. It will be interesting to see what happens when banks call in notes.


----------



## dislee1164

How do we think this impacts pool bars?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

*Twitter message from Disney*

* Hyperventilate.*

*"INTERNATIONAL YOGA DAY!"*

*passes out.*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Yeah I found the initial tweet on this and it simply said no on primise consumption.  Nothing on outside or insidde.  So to-go is ok but nothing on premise is ok.  At least that is what it looks like.


That was my take from it but people keep being like "but patio" so I was googling like a crazy nerd thinking I must have missed something lol.


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> You have to wonder what would cause a shutdown in the middle of the day. I suppose the immediate ban of alcohol. But still, you’d think they ar least finish out the day’s business.



Worth risking your liquor license like Knight's Pub in Orlando?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> *Twitter message from Disney*
> 
> * Hyperventilate.*
> 
> *"INTERNATIONAL YOGA DAY!"*
> 
> *passes out.*



So much for yoga being relaxing


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> Worth risking losing your liquor license like Knight's Pub in Orlando?


 I would assume, had they waited to close, they would not have served.


----------



## Krandor

dislee1164 said:


> How do we think this impacts pool bars?



Would likely have to be to-go only.  No drinking it at the pool and at that point why even have it open?


----------



## rpb718

@Farro - I'm sure the bars will be open next May.  You can start breathing again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> Is wine bar George classified as a bar/ restaurant?


I think restaurant because they were in the first phase of DS opening.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> My Dad, a baby boomer, has proclaimed he will refuse to visit any theme parks or venues that require masks.  I think he's pretty silly, but that's the attitude I've seen with many baby boomers.  They think they're invincible, which is how they think teenagers feel.  It's pretty ironic


As a boomer, myself, I wear a mask faithfully every time I leave the house.  My son in law is the exact description of what you said your dad is like.  So it’s funny how that works.  Living in Florida I don’t see a lot of young people wearing a mask.  Many will dislike what I say, but I can’t imagine WDW reopening in July.  I also think UO and SW will have to take the step to close again.  DVC will stay open but the parks may delay.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> That was my take from it but people keep being like "but patio" so I was googling like a crazy nerd thinking I must have missed something lol.



I think there was confusion between to-go and being able to drink outside.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I think restaurant because they were in the first phase of DS opening.


And they have basically a full food menu.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> *Twitter message from Disney*
> 
> * Hyperventilate.*
> 
> *"INTERNATIONAL YOGA DAY!"*
> 
> *passes out.*


thanks for the much needed humor!


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> I would assume, had they waited to close, they would not have served.



I wouldn't assume that.  I would immediately close, be in compliance, and not risk the golden profit ticket of a liquor license at WDW.


----------



## EmJ

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> As a boomer, myself, I wear a mask faithfully every time I leave the house.  My son in law is the exact description of what you said your dad is like.  So it’s funny how that works.  Living in Florida I don’t see a lot of young people wearing a mask.  Many will dislike what I say, but I can’t imagine WDW reopening in July.  I also think UO and SW will have to take the step to close again.  DVC will stay open but the parks may delay.  Just my opinion.


I completely agree. I doubt very much WDW is opening, or that the other parks will stay open. They might even be closed by Monday. The situation in Florida is very, very serious.


----------



## 4Spen

I was booked to stay 2 nights at SOG-July 6-8.  Just received an email stating they're not opening July 1 as planned. It's been pushed back to July 15.  Not sure if that affects anyone here but thought I'd share.


----------



## EmJ

pplmover4 said:


> What I don’t get is why are we solely worried about masks?
> Like is everyone just trusted to wash their hands and sanitize frequently?
> Or is it that gloves are in short supply and maybe by the Fall they'll be “required” also? If I were a cashier or waitress I would 100% have gloves touching item after item.
> Where is the science in all of this? I am all about keeping my family safe, but there comes a point where we have to stop  living in fear.


The science has demonstrated that the transmission of respiratory droplets is the most common means of spreading the disease. Singing, talking, breathing, and chanting are the culprits, along with sneezing and coughing. This is amplified in indoor spaces, but outdoor spaces are not “safe” from the transmission of respiratory droplets, especially if people are spaced close together. Surface transmission (touching things touched by someone who was infected) is very rare, if it happens at all. The science is there, which is why everyone is so focused on masks. It’s just that a lot of people didn’t like what the science had to say.


----------



## Krandor

pplmover4 said:


> What I don’t get is why are we solely worried about masks?
> Like is everyone just trusted to wash their hands and sanitize frequently?
> Or is it that gloves are in short supply and maybe by the Fall they'll be “required” also? If I were a cashier or waitress I would 100% have gloves touching item after item.
> Where is the science in all of this? I am all about keeping my family safe, but there comes a point where we have to stop  living in fear.



Gloves are tough to use properly.  Putting on a pair of gloves in the morning and keeping them on all day does nothing.


----------



## LSUmiss

Do we know when we might be able to book rooms again for 2020?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

4Spen said:


> I was booked to stay 2 nights at SOG-July 6-8.  Just received an email stating they're not opening July 1 as planned. It's been pushed back to July 15.  Not sure if that affects anyone here but thought I'd share.



Oh wow. That makes sense though, I don't imagine a lot of people travel all the way to shades for resorts only trips. It probably also has to do with the increased travel restrictions many military bases are now seeing which would make fewer people able to come in the immediate future. Hopefully, July 15th works out for Shades, onsite isn't a feasible option for a lot of families due to cost if Shades remains closed.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Do we know when we might be able to book rooms again for 2020?



Probably 2022


----------



## DGsAtBLT

In order to be able to not “live in fear” we need to take serious precautions when opening. They go hand in hand. This is why masks are important in conjunction with distancing where possible. This is why Disney has been so “strict” with everything they’ve done despite people proclaiming it won’t last and they’re never going to come back again. I’m sure they have planned for Florida to turn into a complete cluster, and are doing their best to be able to ride it out. Will they or won’t they, who knows.

Staying home for months on end only to be right back where we started, or worse, is not what anyone wants.


----------



## JacknSally

LSUmiss said:


> Do we know when we might be able to book rooms again for 2020?



*As of now, I don't believe so.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Just to clarify she's saying 2020 tickets will be on sale?


Yes. We were canceling a room which auto canceled the tickets but she said that was okay because we could just repurchase tickets on the 28th. We have no 2021 travel booked, we were only asking about 2020. If this isn't true I apologize but she was certain. And this was guest services, not just a phone CM. We had to wait two hours to talk to a CM then four hours for GS to actually help us.

edit: I posted an update but seems the GS rep may have slipped up. Apparently she then said “some time this summer” which my husband just relayed to me now. Many apologies for getting hopes up!!


----------



## andyman8

MrsSmith07 said:


> Yes, but when this happened before, bars still served to go drinks. So, couldn’t F&W and pool bars still operate as long as they don’t allow you to congregate and sit at the bar to drink?


I think they could get into trouble because they’re part of a larger “premises.” I mean it’s possible but I’m not sure Disney would want the added hassle.


----------



## sara_s

cakebaker said:


> All the people around him are people that will give the opinions he likes. I'm sure there are many that would disagree, but you won't see them on the panel. I don't trust politicians nor the people they cherry pick to give us information. Clearly, what he has done has not worked. But the political aspects of this is probably best discussed elsewhere, including media bashing.


The only people I'm listening to are doctors, not politicians....well, maybe the ones who actually listen to doctors and those pesky things called facts. 



gottalovepluto said:


> 50% of revenue has to come from food, no way does that happen at JL. Order was effective immediately so not surprised they're already closed (feel bad for staff members). Having a patio doesn't matter for this.


Yeah JL has snacks only. I wish they had more food because I love it there!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The worse part of the outbreaks for Florida, Texas and Arizona is there clearly will be no summer weather reprieve before a second outbreak in the Fall.

   We are basically in this until we get a vaccine.


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> I'm trying to find this info, where did it say outdoor bars are allowed to stay open?



I was just responding to the idea that it wouldn't be worth it to have Jock Lindsey's open IF only the inside needed to be closed.


----------



## Krandor

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The worse part of the outbreaks for Florida, Texas and Arizona is there clearly will be no summer weather reprieve before a second outbreak in the Fall.



I don't think we'll see a second outbreak in the fall.  Fall will be a continuation of the first outbreak.


----------



## jerry557

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The worse part of the outbreaks for Florida, Texas and Arizona is there clearly will be no summer weather reprieve before a second outbreak in the Fall.
> 
> We are basically in this until we get a vaccine.



Which is why if Disney pushes the opening back, they won't be opening until there is a vaccine. Because the situation is not going to improve until then.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Krandor said:


> I don't think we'll see a second outbreak in the fall.  Fall will be a continuation of the first outbreak.


  Right that’s what I meant.  I was hoping for a small lull to get a little sanity back. I no longer see that happening.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rojen

They're not gonna open on July 17 and the people who politicize mask wearing are 100% to blame. 

Everything can go back to "normal" if you just wear a mask. 

It's science not fear. The rest if the world believes in science. Which is why the international parks are open and us parks aren't. Good job


----------



## gottalovepluto

According to Blog Mickey restaurants and kiosks operate under a different license than the bars. So, kiosks get to stay open but places like Dockside Margaritas is a bar so apparently closed.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/jock...er-state-orders-bars-to-stop-serving-alcohol/


----------



## abja09

Krandor said:


> He doesn't care.  He already got his disney park reservations booked.



I literally just spit the water out of my mouth when I read this!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> Seriously....
> 
> Feel like I'm about to see a commercial for a cordless phone or something...
> 
> View attachment 504399



Of something out of Aurora, Illinois


----------



## rteetz

jerry557 said:


> Which is why if Disney pushes the opening back, they won't be opening until there is a vaccine. Because the situation is not going to improve until then.


Then they could be closed for good as we may never get a vaccine. Vaccines are not a guarantee. Disney is surely watching the situation. I could see them pushing back but I also don’t see them waiting until there is a vaccine.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## pplmover4

PixarBall said:


> Because masks are shown to stop the spread by 80%. Wearing a glove you still could touch your face. Just like you are trusted to wear your mask. After you touch something wash your hands. Not really that difficult. Not about living in fear. I think we should open things but It’s about living but being safe. Southern states have shown they don’t care about safety and they are paying the price.




So after someone trunks their groceries at the store do they wash their hands before unmasking in the car or touch their face to remove mask without sanitizing? There is a lot of things/steps people forget when being “precautious” 

Where did you find the 80% statistic? Trying to educate myself!


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> In order to be able to not “live in fear” we need to take serious precautions when opening. They go hand in hand. This is why masks are important in conjunction with distancing where possible. This is why Disney has been so “strict” with everything they’ve done despite people proclaiming it won’t last and they’re never going to come back again. I’m sure they have planned for Florida to turn into a complete cluster, and are doing their best to be able to ride it out. Will they or won’t they, who knows.
> 
> Staying home for months on end only to be right back where we started, or worse, is not what anyone wants.


I wish I could like this 1000 times. I would like nothing more than to be out at a restaurant without a care in the world on this summer Friday night. I would love to be planning a September WDW trip now that my AP has been extended. I would *almost* even love to be regularly riding our terrible public transit back and forth to work everyday. 

And I had hoped that I would be able to do all of these things at least by the end of the summer if not definitely by the fall. But that required everyone pulling together to do what needed to be done to get this under control. The idea that those of us being more cautious about this are happy to “hide in our houses forever” is madness. I hate watching the summer slip away. I hate that my mom who has only one lung likely still has months to go before she can be with her sisters again. But too many people acted like being asked to do anything that might personally inconvenience them for a while was just too much to take and some sort of personal affront and now here we are watching March happen all over again.

Our Governor has made the same point over and over again when he received criticism for going slowly with reopening and that was that we didn’t do all this work for the past 8-12 weeks to just throw it all away by opening too soon and ending up back where we started. Places where the cases were fewer at the start had the chance to nip this in the bud by watching the mistakes other places made and instead they barreled ahead as if it was never going to get to them. As a person in a place where it hit hard early and affected many, many people I know, it has been so frustrating to watch.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

pplmover4 said:


> So after someone trunks their groceries at the store do they wash their hands before unmasking in the car or touch their face to remove mask without sanitizing? There is a lot of things/steps people forget when being “precautious”
> 
> Where did you find the 80% statistic? Trying to educate myself!



I thought this way myself at the beginning of the pandemic, but I really think we just can’t let perfect be the enemy of good when it comes to preventative measures.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really don’t want to see people surprised and devastated if they get cancelled on last minute, it is not a fun feeling. They are moving forward with the opening, there is a lot that has been set in motion that they would have to pull back, all that is true, but please nobody take that as an 100% guarantee they are opening the parks July 11.



This.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> Then they could be closed for good as we may never get a vaccine. Vaccines are not a guarantee. Disney is surely watching the situation. I could see them pushing back but I also don’t see them waiting until there is a vaccine.


I agree with your assessment.  A brief delay could easily happen.  But waiting for a vaccine won’t happen.  Every state still has cases and it’s going to keep spreading.  Parks will open when it’s more stable.  Florida has never really spiked like some states.  Now it’s happening. I predict WDW will open by middle of August if they do decide to delay in July.  I imagine we’ll find out very soon as cast will be reporting in the next few days to a week.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> And what we do know for sure is a mask does not increase your chances of catching the virus.


We know no such thing!  Having that mask on and then touching it and touching your face or putting it under your nose or chin could absolutely increase your chances because your are now breathing in those droplets on the outside of your mask directly into your nose or mouth.  

What we DO know is that past studies on masks and viruses show that they do not decrease your chance by much of catching a respiratory virus.  There has not been a mask study with Covid.  What we DO know is physical distancing works.  And we also know that mask wearing tends to make people physically distance less.

Wash your hands and don't get too close to people!  When you take your mask off for a break TAKE IT OFF don't just put it under your chin!


----------



## cakebaker

pplmover4 said:


> So after someone trunks their groceries at the store do they wash their hands before unmasking in the car or touch their face to remove mask without sanitizing? There is a lot of things/steps people forget when being “precautious”
> 
> Where did you find the 80% statistic? Trying to educate myself!


 If you develop a routine, it becomes second nature. I put groceries in the car, get in the car, remove the mask and then sanitize. There is no need to touch your face to remove a mask. I only use disposables and it’s once and toss. 

I’m not trying for a sterile environment, just reducing my risks as best I can.


----------



## pplmover4

Krandor said:


> Gloves are tough to use properly.  Putting on a pair of gloves in the morning and keeping them on all day does nothing.



When youre touching everyone elses things and wiping down conveyor belts after each customer and carts, gloves would be nice to have...


----------



## Mit88

rojen said:


> They're not gonna open on July 17 and the people who politicize mask wearing are 100% to blame.
> 
> Everything can go back to "normal" if you just wear a mask.
> 
> It's science not fear. The rest if the world believes in science. Which is why the international parks are open and us parks aren't. Good job



You’re right, they’re not going to open on July 17th, they’re going to open on July 11th, and July 15th


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> We know no such thing!


 Relax, I made the assumption of using a mask properly. 

So....What we do know is that when masks are used PROPERLY, your chances aren’t increased. I’ll make the change in my post as well, I didn’t think it was needed, but apparently so.


----------



## Spridell

gottalovepluto said:


> According to Blog Mickey restaurants and kiosks operate under a different license than the bars. So, kiosks get to stay open but places like Dockside Margaritas is a bar so apparently closed.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/jock...er-state-orders-bars-to-stop-serving-alcohol/



Well this is good for the F&W booths


----------



## sara_s

chicagoshannon said:


> We know no such thing!  Having that mask on and then touching it and touching your face or *putting it under your nose or chin could absolutely increase your chances* because your are now breathing in those droplets on the outside of your mask directly into your nose or mouth.
> 
> What we DO know is that past studies on masks and viruses show that they do not decrease your chance by much of catching a respiratory virus.  There has not been a mask study with Covid.  What we DO know is physical distancing works.  And we also know that mask wearing tends to make people physically distance less.
> 
> Wash your hands and don't get too close to people!  When you take your mask off for a break TAKE IT OFF don't just put it under your chin!


That's why you're supposed to keep it on, not keep it on the chin or neck. That's the issue - people aren't doing it correctly. 

And no, the studies aren't there yet, but stories like the one where the two hair stylists who were asymptomatic served 140 people, everyone wore the masks, and no one else got it. The masks work as long as everyone cooperates, which is what we're NOT seeing (at least in FL).


----------



## BeatingtheOdds

We’re in Florida now visiting family but we’re supposed to be going to Orlando on July 1st and staying at Shades of Green. Trip just got cancelled  Shades not opening until July 15th now. I had just received all my resort re-opening info a few days ago too. This was a rescheduled trip from June 22.


----------



## Disneylover99

chicagoshannon said:


> And we also know that mask wearing tends to make people physically distance less.


I don’t know. Everywhere I go, I observe the opposite. The people wearing masks seem aware, careful and keeping their distance. People without masks just carry on like it’s business as usual. No social distancing whatsoever.


----------



## pplmover4

sara_s said:


> That's why you're supposed to keep it on, not keep it on the chin or neck. That's the issue - people aren't doing it correctly.
> 
> And no, the studies aren't there yet, but stories like the one where the two hair stylists who were asymptomatic served 140 people, everyone wore the masks, and no one else got it. The masks work as long as everyone cooperates, which is what we're NOT seeing (at least in FL).





Even if everyone  wore masks and sanitized properly where would we be? Do we know that doing this would rid the virus? 

My family is going to Disney in three weeks, and we will all have masks on, and abide by these rules, but this is so new, noone knows how to truly get rid of it.


----------



## constanze

Moderators--I don't suppose it's too late for a change---I know it's been thousands of pages...but maybe changing the name of the thread to Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates (or whatever)---and maybe we don't talk about the virus/mask fighting stuff here...and maybe split this thread into two?---Not trying to start anything here----but we definitely seem to have two different camps on here


----------



## sara_s

pplmover4 said:


> Even if everyone  wore masks and sanitized properly where would we be? Do we know that doing this would rid the virus?
> 
> My family is going to Disney in three weeks, and we will all have masks on, and abide by these rules, but this is so new, noone knows how to truly get rid of it.


No, but shouldn't everyone at least try it out? It's so incredibly simple and easy to do. That's what's so frustrating to me. The science has to be able to catch up, which will not happen as long as people keep up with the "If it doesn't affect me personally, I don't care" attitude.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> Relax, I made the assumption of using a mask properly.
> 
> So....What we do know is that masks used PROPERLY, your chances aren’t increased. I’ll make the change in my post as well, I didn’t think it was needed, but apparently so.


But people aren't wearing them properly.  People need to know that when you go to eat or take a break from the mask it needs to be OFF not under your chin.  Also wearing one mask the entire day isn't good either (I'm speaking of non medical masks).  Those suckers need to be changed up very frequently.  

Wearing a mask incorrectly is no better and could be worse than not wearing one at all.

Ok this nurse is coming of her soap box now.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> You’re right, they’re not going to open on July 17th, they’re going to open on July 11th, and July 15th


Each day that goes by, the likelihood of that seems to be going down, unfortunately. Even a small delay (just a few weeks) would be very bad for WDW. Still very possible they reopen on 7/11, but we’ll probably find out a more firm answer at the end of weekend when Attractions CMs are supposed to return.


----------



## rteetz

constanze said:


> Moderators--I don't suppose it's too late for a change---I know it's been thousands of pages...but maybe changing the name of the thread to Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates (or whatever)---and maybe we don't talk about the virus/mask fighting stuff here...and maybe split this thread into two?---Not trying to start anything here----but we definitely seem to have two different camps on here


IMO that ship sailed a long time ago. Whether I split it or not people will still push those buttons. I am still continually deleting off topic posts. People could do me a favor and think before the post though. This thread is still for theme parks.


----------



## bb32

pplmover4 said:


> Even if everyone  wore masks and sanitized properly where would we be? Do we know that doing this would rid the virus?
> 
> My family is going to Disney in three weeks, and we will all have masks on, and abide by these rules, but this is so new, noone knows how to truly get rid of it.



Not just wearing masks though. Social distancing and limiting large gatherings as well. Nothing will rid ourselves of the virus, but these basic cautions shouldn't be such a large inconvenience imo.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> IMO that ship sailed a long time ago. Whether I split it or not people will still push those buttons. I am still continually deleting off topic posts. People could do me a favor and think before the post though. This thread is still for theme parks.


I imagine it's like herding kittens.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> IMO that ship sailed a long time ago. Whether I split it or not people will still push those buttons. I am still continually deleting off topic posts. People could do me a favor and think before the post though. This thread is still for theme parks.


You have a full time job!


----------



## Krandor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276512047002521600


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> @Farro - I'm sure the bars will be open next May.  You can start breathing again.



 

Don't worry, I'd just keep some boxes of wine in the hotel room.


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> You have a full time job!


That I don’t get paid for.


----------



## sara_s

glocker said:


> We should stop trying to convince those who have deeply entrenched ideologies that blind them to science and facts. Unfortunately, a large portion of this country has lost the ability to think critically. Sad.
> Now, more on topic, will this entrenched ideology cause those workers in WDW to ignore basic scientific protocols when outside of the workplace. If so, the steep rates of infection will most definitely hit WDW. If you believe that masks don't work, then you'd be a fool to go to Disney as you'd be risking infection. If you believe that masks help, the rate on Disney property is lessened, but is it enough to provide a safe place?
> We'll see.


Word. After today's news of 9000 more cases....it may be a very long time before I head back to WDW. Will probably give up on the rest of 2020. Such a bummer.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> That I don’t get paid for.


*
Maybe it can go on your résumé as an unpaid internship? I'm sure we could spin it somehow *


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Each day that goes by, the likelihood of that seems to be going down, unfortunately. Even a small delay (just a few weeks) would be very bad for WDW. Still very possible they reopen on 7/11, but we’ll probably find out a more firm answer at the end of weekend when Attractions CMs are supposed to return.



I think the opposite. The closer we get, the more unlikely they delay. Why open the reservation system this week? It’s not like Disney saw the rising cases early last week and thought that it would just disappear. They knew that it was about to get bad. It would have been much easier if they delayed the parks reservation system by a week and then reevaluate. They didn’t do they. They could have paused the system. They haven’t done that.
Universal hasn’t budged an inch. I don’t expect Disney will either. Too many wheels have been moving forward to put the train in reverse


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> IMO that ship sailed a long time ago. Whether I split it or not people will still push those buttons. I am still continually deleting off topic posts. People could do me a favor and think before the post though. This thread is still for theme parks.


I think it will be more on topic after the initial rush about the numbers.  Thank you for letting posters vent a bit about this.  Most of us are stressed and posting is just one way to wear a bit of that stress away.  Everyone on here has WDW on their mind as they post and how this affects their trip.  They’re inexplicably tied together, unfortunately.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I think the opposite. The closer we get, the more unlikely they delay. Why open the reservation system this week? It’s not like Disney saw the rising cases early last week and thought that it would just disappear. They knew that it was about to get bad. It would have been much easier if they delayed the parks reservation system by a week and then reevaluate. They didn’t do they. They could have paused the system. They haven’t done that.
> Universal hasn’t budged an inch. I don’t expect Disney will either. Too many wheels have been moving forward to put the train in reverse


Disney took FP+ reservations and ADRs for all of June and the rest of the year (even after they announced the reopening) but canceled them all. Am I saying it’s definitely going to happen? No (I really hope it doesn’t), but the public narrative surrounding COVID-19 and Florida has shifted drastically since Monday. Anything can be undone; nothing is certain right now.


----------



## bb32

Mit88 said:


> I think the opposite. The closer we get, the more unlikely they delay. Why open the reservation system this week? It’s not like Disney saw the rising cases early last week and thought that it would just disappear. They knew that it was about to get bad. It would have been much easier if they delayed the parks reservation system by a week and then reevaluate. They didn’t do they. They could have paused the system. They haven’t done that.
> Universal hasn’t budged an inch. I don’t expect Disney will either. Too many wheels have been moving forward to put the train in reverse



As long as public perception continues to favor reopening they'll stay on track. It wasn't till the NBA shutdown in March that businesses really started pumping the breaks. When or if the masses start looking at the operation of theme parks during a pandemic as irresponsible it may lead to likelihood of closure.


----------



## constanze

rteetz said:


> IMO that ship sailed a long time ago. Whether I split it or not people will still push those buttons. I am still continually deleting off topic posts. People could do me a favor and think before the post though. This thread is still for theme parks.


Thank you! Just thought I'd try. You MODS do an awesome job! And yes. I am kissing some  for future mistakes I know I'll be making


----------



## TwoMisfits

JacknSally said:


> *Maybe it can go on your résumé as an unpaid internship? I'm sure we could spin it somehow *



It's at least a Volunteer activity that demonstrates enormous leadership and team-building AND patience...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Disney took FP+ reservations and ADRs for all of June and the rest of the year (even after they announced the reopening) but canceled them all. Am I saying it’s definitely going to happen? No (I really hope it doesn’t), but the public narrative surrounding COVID-19 and Florida has shifted drastically since Monday. Anything can be undone; nothing is certain right now.



Disney will never close stateside. Disney will never close longer than 2 weeks. Disney will never open reservations and a free dining offer June 1 and not open. Disney will never let Universal operate for the entire month of June without opening too.

Things are more likely and less likely, but nothing is impossible IMO.


----------



## andyman8

bb32 said:


> As long as public perception continues to favor reopening they'll stay on track. It wasn't till the NBA shutdown in March that businesses really started pumping the breaks. When or if the masses start looking at the operation of theme parks during a pandemic as irresponsible it may lead to likelihood of closure.


There is already been some notable pushback, sparked mostly by DL’s delay. As I’ve said before, if WDW’s reopening is postponed (again, not saying that’s going to happen for sure), it would (in my opinion) have a lot to do with them jumping the gun on the DL reopening announcement.


----------



## TwoMisfits

bb32 said:


> *As long as public perception continues to favor reopening they'll stay on track*. It wasn't till the NBA shutdown in March that businesses really started pumping the breaks. When or if the masses start looking at the operation of theme parks during a pandemic as irresponsible it may lead to likelihood of closure.



Truer words were never spoken...but as we've seen, public perception can and has changed on a dime...MULTIPLE times this year...


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Disney took FP+ reservations and ADRs for all of June and the rest of the year, but canceled them all. Am I saying it’s definitely going to happen? No (I really hope it doesn’t), but the public narrative surrounding COVID-19 and Florida has shifted drastically since Monday. Anything can be undone; nothing is certain right now.



FP+ and ADR’s are much different than this situation. If they delay the opening, this is now the 3rd time that Disney has basically invited their guests down, and then said “Nope, Nevermind. Hope you can get your money back for those flights”. Sure, things have gotten worse since Monday, but wasnt that obvious because of what was happening last week? They weren’t going to go from 5 cases to 5,000 overnight. Its a gradual increase. Even if the numbers are intense to look at, if you were paying attention, you knew it was coming. 

A Hurricane for instance. Let’s say the meteorologists say a Hurricane has its sights set on Florida and should touch down next week. People dont ignore that for the next week and then act surprised when you’re told to seek cover the day the Hurricane is about to hit. Some do. But those are the same people that I’m talking about that saw the increases last week and expected different results this week


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney will never close stateside. Disney will never close longer than 2 weeks. Disney will never open reservations and a free dining offer June 1 and not open. Disney will never let Universal operate for the entire month of June without opening too.
> 
> Things are more likely and less likely, but nothing is impossible IMO.








*Impossible things are happening every day!*


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> Gloves are tough to use properly.  Putting on a pair of gloves in the morning and keeping them on all day does nothing.



Au contraire - my hands have never looked better.



cakebaker said:


> And what we do know for sure is a mask does not increase your chances of catching the virus. Edited to add: Of course, one has to use a mask properly. If you choose to stick your mask in your mouth after wearing, all bets are off. Oh and don’t  use them to blow your nose either.



There goes my idea for edible masks.

As for WDW postponing the open, I personally don't see it.  But I will say that those 1st 4 days where it's just MK & AK would be the ones I could see not happening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Impossible things are happening every day!*



It’s kind of fun to do the impossible, said Walt Disney, for sure not referring to have to keep his parks shut down for the better part of a year.


----------



## Mit88

When will Disney announce that they’ll be doing away with survey’s and ask for feedback purely in the form of petitions?


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> FP+ and ADR’s are much different than this situation. If they delay the opening, this is now the 3rd time that Disney has basically invited their guests down, and then said “Nope, Nevermind. Hope you can get your money back for those flights”. Sure, things have gotten worse since Monday, but wasnt that obvious because of what was happening last week? They weren’t going to go from 5 cases to 5,000 overnight. Its a gradual increase. Even if the numbers are intense to look at, if you were paying attention, you knew it was coming.
> 
> A Hurricane for instance. Let’s say the meteorologists say a Hurricane has its sights set on Florida and should touch down next week. People dont ignore that for the next week and then act surprised when you’re told to seek cover the day the Hurricane is about to hit. Some do. But those are the same people that I’m talking about that saw the increases last week and expected different results this week



I don't think anyone saw almost a doubling of cases and positivity rate coming... I think you are underselling that a bit.

To me that's like seeing a storm about a week away that they are saying has the potential to become a Tropical storm becoming a Cat 3 and instead of hitting up north it steers right for Central FL..... 

But maybe by in a few days, just like hurricanes, a positive shift happens? That's what I'm hoping for....


----------



## Aeralie

Mit88 said:


> I think the opposite. The closer we get, the more unlikely they delay. Why open the reservation system this week? It’s not like Disney saw the rising cases early last week and thought that it would just disappear. They knew that it was about to get bad. It would have been much easier if they delayed the parks reservation system by a week and then reevaluate. They didn’t do they. They could have paused the system. They haven’t done that.
> Universal hasn’t budged an inch. I don’t expect Disney will either. Too many wheels have been moving forward to put the train in reverse



At least in Disney‘s case, the management level that makes these decisions plays it all very close to their chest. They (perhaps justifiably so) understand that trickling down things to the operations level that would have to implement things like delays to the reservation system gets everyone talking... a lot.

This community has already witnessed what the execs would view as over-dissemination to the ranks manifest itself as “confusion,” one hand not knowing what the other is doing, etc. Having guests continue to plan unfortunately is not sufficient evidence to rule out a delay, poor guest service not withstanding.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dlavender said:


> I don't think anyone saw almost a doubling of cases and positivity rate coming... I think you are underselling that a bit.
> 
> To me that's like seeing a storm about a week away that they are saying has the potential to become a Tropical storm becoming a Cat 3 and instead of hitting up north it steers right for Central FL.....
> 
> But maybe by in a few days, just like hurricanes, a positive shift happens? That's what I'm hoping for....



I really do think Disney has a lot of measures put into place so they could remain open through a 2nd (3rd, continuous, whatever) wave.

Whether they expected it to explode like this before they opened, who knows, but I think they may be more prepared than we know for numbers to explode at some point.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> That I don’t get paid for.



You should demand a raise.  Double or even triple.


----------



## dlavender

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really do think Disney has a lot of measures put into place so they could remain open through a 2nd (3rd, continuous, whatever) wave.
> 
> Whether they expected it to explode like this before they opened, who knows, but I think they may be more prepared than we know for numbers to explode at some point.



They are extremely smart, and they have the brass to do what is right.

Do I trust them more than other places to enforce rules, yes I do.

I think they can still open, but they must continue to be vigilant in their handling of the opening. 

A few bad stories or a CM outbreak would be the worse thing for them, and us...


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mit88 said:


> FP+ and ADR’s are much different than this situation. If they delay the opening, this is now the 3rd time that Disney has basically invited their guests down, and then said “Nope, Nevermind. Hope you can get your money back for those flights”. Sure, things have gotten worse since Monday, but wasnt that obvious because of what was happening last week? They weren’t going to go from 5 cases to 5,000 overnight. Its a gradual increase. Even if the numbers are intense to look at, if you were paying attention, you knew it was coming.
> 
> A Hurricane for instance. Let’s say the meteorologists say a Hurricane has its sights set on Florida and should touch down next week. People dont ignore that for the next week and then act surprised when you’re told to seek cover the day the Hurricane is about to hit. Some do. But those are the same people that I’m talking about that saw the increases last week and expected different results this week



The truth you speak is on point  always look forward to your responses


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> I don't think anyone saw almost a doubling of cases and positivity rate coming... I think you are underselling that a bit.
> 
> To me that's like seeing a storm about a week away that they are saying has the potential to become a Tropical storm becoming a Cat 3 and instead of hitting up north it steers right for Central FL.....
> 
> But maybe by in a few days, just like hurricanes, a positive shift happens? That's what I'm hoping for....



I know it was centuries ago, but the same thing happened in the tri-state area back in March/April of the year Two Thousand and Twenty. But it wasnt talked about on the Telly, so I dont blame anyone for not remembering that New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut had sizable increases


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> 2nd (3rd, continuous, whatever) wave.



*Very VERY disappointed I can't find a "We're not gonna make it, we're not gonna make it!" GIF for this.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Just saw on Facebook that Uniqlo at Disney Springs closed down early afternoon today. Not known why.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Krandor said:


> You should demand a raise.  Double or even triple.



A volunteer job I wouldn't sign up for


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> I know it was centuries ago, but the same thing happened in the tri-state area back in March/April of the year Two Thousand and Twenty. But it wasnt talked about on the Telly, so I dont blame anyone for not remembering that New York, New Jersey, and Connecticut had sizable increases



I don't get the need for snark here....

I thought the reason we shut down was to avoid that.......and then we would gradually reopen and no longer see those spikes.....especially elsewhere.......

Are you saying you genuinely expected to see FL hit 9k cases yesterday with a 13% positivity rate?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Uniqlo at Disney Springs closed down early afternoon today. Not known why.



To re-theme it to a Princess and the Frog store


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really do think Disney has a lot of measures put into place so they could remain open through a 2nd (3rd, continuous, whatever) wave.
> 
> Whether they expected it to explode like this before they opened, who knows, but I think they may be more prepared than we know for numbers to explode at some point.



I Agree but the timing of this is potentially horrible for them. The last thing they want is a headline like "as floida sets new records, disneyworld reopens". Staying open during a spike is easier PR-wise then opening back up during one.

Still a lot of time until the 11th though.


----------



## dlavender

Krandor said:


> I Agree but the timing of this is potentially horrible for them. The last thing they want is a headline like "as floida sets new records, disneyworld reopens". Staying open during a spike is easier PR-wise then opening back up during one.
> 
> Still a lot of time until the 11th though.



They definitely have some time. They wont and shouldn't make any calls off of a few days of data. 

But another week like this one, or a worse week, well then they have some thinking to do....


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> Still a lot of time until the 11th though.


*
Especially because in 2020, time now moves in dog years. July 11 is 176 days away at this point. March 2020 was 6 years ago.*


----------



## AmberMV

Aeralie said:


> At least in Disney‘s case, the management level that makes these decisions plays it all very close to their chest. They (perhaps justifiably so) understand that trickling down things to the operations level that would have to implement things like delays to the reservation system gets everyone talking... a lot.
> 
> This community has already witnessed what the execs would view as over-dissemination to the ranks manifest itself as “confusion,” one hand not knowing what the other is doing, etc. Having guests continue to plan unfortunately is not sufficient evidence to rule out a delay, poor guest service not withstanding.


The more and more media attention Florida gets for Covid cases rising and the shutting down of reopened bars in FL and similiar states going even further in the reshutdown, the more and more likely I think tonight we may get some bad news.


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> I don't get the need for snark here....
> 
> I thought the reason we shut down was to avoid that.......and then we would gradually reopen and no longer see those spikes.....especially elsewhere.......
> 
> Are you saying you genuinely expected to see FL hit 9k cases yesterday with a 13% positivity rate?



Not yesterday specifically...but eventually, yes, yes I did. Theres not a bubble over cities and states or a bouncer at the border telling the virus they’re not allowed in. Every state was eventually going to get hit hard. Some of the more denser cities were going to get hit harder than ones that arent as dense in population, but in some form, every state was going to see a spike eventually. Just because your city or town hasn’t gotten hit yet doesnt mean youre in the clear

Like when Disney announced the cancellation of ADRs and FP+, and they started cancelling everyone’s and then there were people that hadnt had theres cancelled yet saying “Do you think because Disney hasn’t cancelled my reservations yet, I’m going to be able to keep mine?”. Nope


----------



## EmJ

dlavender said:


> I don't get the need for snark here....
> 
> I thought the reason we shut down was to avoid that.......and then we would gradually reopen and no longer see those spikes.....especially elsewhere.......
> 
> Are you saying you genuinely expected to see FL hit 9k cases yesterday with a 13% positivity rate?


Unfortunately, we did the shutdown part but then got bored and tired and threw caution to the wind instead of doing the gradual reopening. Of course, no one actually said there would be 9,000 new cases and a 13% positivity rate in Florida on June 26, but the nation was warned, and warned, and warned, and warned by medical professionals and epidemiologists that we were opening too fast and before appropriate stability bench marks had been reached, and that this would be the result. And so now it is.


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *Especially because in 2020, time now moves in dog years. July 11 is 176 days away at this point. March 2020 was 6 years ago.*



So that makes the 5 months and 4 days until your 4th anniversary trip when?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Especially because in 2020, time now moves in dog years. July 11 is 176 days away at this point. March 2020 was 6 years ago.*



ACCURATE.


----------



## Farro

I don't know. I don't know.

If Disney stays strict with capacity limits, really enforces the mask rule, enforces social distancing, cleaning, hand sanitizing, checking everyone's health...maybe they don't need to close? I have no stake in this, but I'd feel so bad for everyone planning to go in July.

As scared as everyone sounds right now, most may make decision not to go.

I still can't believe you aren't required to wear masks, bizarre. Just came back from being out and still in Chicago, unless people are out walking alone, everyone in masks. I have honestly not seen anyone in a store without a mask on. Not even attempting it.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> Not yesterday specifically...but eventually, yes, yes I did. Theres not a bubble over cities and states or a bouncer at the border telling the virus they’re not allowed in. Every state was eventually going to get hit hard. Some of the more denser cities were going to get hit harder than ones that arent as dense in population, but in some form, every state was going to see a spike eventually. Just because your city or town hasn’t gotten hit yet doesnt mean youre in the clear
> 
> Like when Disney announced the cancellation of ADRs and FP+, and they started cancelling everyone’s and then there were people that hadnt had theres cancelled yet saying “Do you think because Disney hasn’t cancelled my reservations yet, I’m going to be able to keep mine?”. Nope



So you were expecting a spike, but this one still caught you off guard? Meaning it happened sooner than even you who were expecting it did.....

That's why I think it's important to note....

Just like a storm that shows up stronger or sooner than predicted. Can't then blame people saying "you knew one was coming eventually" for planning a trip when they thought it would be safe....no?


----------



## Jiminy76

Sandisw said:


> Actually, they closed when a government order was in the place.  The state of emergency was declared. I had a lengthy conversation with them regarding it.  But, they can’t deem it unsafe to have DVC closed And keep owners off property but open resorts for other guests, including NBA players.
> 
> Since DeSantis has indicated he isn’t going to shut down WDW, DVC won’t be closed again.


Seems like this really puts DIS in a really difficult situation. As long as the NBA is there they cannot shutdown DVC which makes it tough to not open the parks, as this would lead to mass cancellations at the resorts. Then they would essentially be keeping all the DVC resorts running with hardly anyone in them. That would be a huge money trap.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> So that makes the 5 months and 4 days until your 4th anniversary trip when?



*I've given up on a countdown - it's mostly for decoration now LOL. At this rate I don't think we'll take our 5th anniversary trip until our 10th anniversary!   Hopefully our resort will be open by then!*


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> So you were expecting a spike, but this one still caught you off guard? Meaning it happened sooner than even you who were expecting it did.....
> 
> That's why I think it's important to note....
> 
> Just like a storm that shows up stronger or sooner than predicted. Can't then blame people saying "you knew one was coming eventually" for planning a trip when they thought it would be safe....no?



I’m not a doctor or scientist, so last tuesday when news was going out that cases were growing in Florida I didnt say “Florida will have 9,000 new cases on Friday afternoon, June 26th, 2020 at 4:58pm”. 

But I did know that if cases start rising in an area that hasn’t gotten hit yet, theres a VERY good possibility that the numbers are going to continue to rise to a number that will scare people. I know that, because I live in New York and saw it happen.


----------



## FatBambi

I feel like to announce _tonight_ that they're delaying the reopening would just seem like a knee-jerk reaction...  We still have time to watch the data, and I still feel like Disney will really be enforcing their safety policies which is the thing that's unsafe in the rest of the state. Still, I'm going to be a nervous wreck, probably for the whole 29 days until my trip.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> I’m not a doctor or scientist, so last tuesday when news was going out that cases were growing in Florida I didnt say “Florida will have 9,000 new cases on Friday afternoon, June 26th, 2020 at 4:58pm”.
> 
> But I did know that if cases start rising in an area that hasn’t gotten hit yet, theres a VERY good possibility that the numbers are going to continue to rise to a number that will scare people. I know that, because I live in New York and saw it happen.



So we are probably close then, I expected to see the normal rise, like from 5k to maybe 6k, but the doubling caught me off guard.....

As did the steady over 10% positivity rate.

I just don't think its a real fair assessment to say everyone shouldn't be shocked by a doubling....yeah we knew it was on the rise, but not like that.......YMMV


----------



## TwoMisfits

dlavender said:


> So you were expecting a spike, but this one still caught you off guard? Meaning it happened sooner than even you who were expecting it did.....
> 
> That's why I think it's important to note....
> 
> Just like a storm that shows up stronger or sooner than predicted. Can't then blame people saying "you knew one was coming eventually" for planning a trip when they thought it would be safe....no?



Well, if they made it non-refundable.

I've already canceled 4 trips to 4 different places this year, and my new plan is to book and go 1 week out (one month out was too far b/c I had to cancel for this weekend for an outbreak state where on Memorial Day, they were fine).  Everything changes so much in a 2 week period, that's as much certainty as anyone can maybe get now...and even 1 week out might be too far...


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *I've given up on a countdown - it's mostly for decoration now LOL. At this rate I don't think we'll take our 5th anniversary trip until our 10th anniversary!   Hopefully our resort will be open by then!*




I'm 323 days out. Too scared to make a countdown ticker...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Today I posted that guest services told us we would be able to buy tickets 6/28. In talking to my husband it seems she may have slipped up when she said that, she then said “some time this summer.”

He left out that part while telling me what she was saying even though I was sitting right next to him. Not happy with him!!! I am SO sorry for getting hopes up. Back to not knowing when tickets go on sale and sad we lost our tickets without any idea if/when we can repurchase. 

Sorry again I know how on edge everyone is already


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm 323 days out. Too scared to make a countdown ticker...



I'm 306.

I'm pretty much packed.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> The more and more media attention Florida gets for Covid cases rising and the shutting down of reopened bars in FL and similiar states going even further in the reshutdown, the more and more likely I think tonight we may get some bad news.



You and I live here and think our local news is even more plastered with the recent news of cases.  It's now getting more national attention based on what I am hearing/reading.  I know in my case, we are enveloped with non-stop local effects and updates.  This is where I try to post relative information for folks that are planning their trips to WDW so they are more informed.


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> So we are probably close then, I expected to see the normal rise, like from 5k to maybe 6k, but the doubling caught me off guard.....
> 
> As did the steady over 10% positivity rate.
> 
> I just don't think its a real fair assessment to say everyone shouldn't be shocked by a doubling....yeah we knew it was on the rise, but not like that.......YMMV



Doubling happens because there are more people that havent been exposed to the virus because the city and town that its affecting hadnt really gotten hit yet. If Florida, outside of Miami hadn’t really gotten hit, why is it so difficult to think that the rest of Florida wouldnt be safe?

We should find out soon whats going to happen with the parks. I bet they’ll reopen as planned because they’re too far along to hit the breaks. If it closes and opens up in August, great, I still get to make my trip, and I’ll still be there. But CMs are supposed to be back to work this weekend, and the Q3 Earnings call next week


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm 323 days out. Too scared to make a countdown ticker...


*
Don't do it! Don't jinx it! For 2020, we had countdowns for Mardi Gras, Jazzfest, a weekend trip to Atlanta, and Disney in December. Had to cancel all but the Disney one so far and I'm not even confident in it at this point.





*


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> Doubling happens because there are more people that havent been exposed to the virus because the city and town that its affecting hadnt really gotten hit yet. If Florida, outside of Miami hadn’t really gotten hit, why is it so difficult to think that the rest of Florida wouldnt be safe?
> 
> We should find out soon whats going to happen with the parks. I bet they’ll reopen as planned because they’re too far along to hit the breaks. If it closes and opens up in August, great, I still get to make my trip, and I’ll still be there. But CMs are supposed to be back to work this weekend, and the Q3 Earnings call next week



Perhaps, I just didn't see the doubling happening so fast, and I don't think you did either. Perhaps you did...

I don't think they should or will make any changes to their plans until another week of data, if any. Will be interesting to watch.


----------



## AmberMV

FatBambi said:


> I feel like to announce _tonight_ that they're delaying the reopening would just seem like a knee-jerk reaction...  We still have time to watch the data, and I still feel like Disney will really be enforcing their safety policies which is the thing that's unsafe in the rest of the state. Still, I'm going to be a nervous wreck, probably for the whole 29 days until my trip.


People have flights, car rentals, busses, etc paid for and need time to get refunds if they aren't going to open on schedule.  They've requested time off of work.  The last thing Disney needs now is for a SECOND time to cancel at the last minute with little to no warning to guests after theyve already arrived to Florida for their trips.  It would look better for them to give plenty of warning so people don't fly/drive down just to be turned away at the door to their resorts, and also with all the unrest in the country over various things and Florida now having almost double it's case load from yesterday people will be demanding WDW remain closed until cases are better under control.  

But I've been wrong about lots of things so


----------



## Ryan King

With the CDC showing upwards of 23m have had the virus, about 40-60% don’t show symptoms, and only 2.3m confirmed positive tests.  That’s up to 9.2m people who had symptoms but never went and got tested.  There is a very real possibility that one of the drivers of higher positivity rates is more people who have symptoms actually getting tested now.

Even with the case positivity rate going up.  This doesn’t necessarily mean the risk is going up.  So far there have been no major spikes from the protests in any part of the country.  There may be factors causing this to hide in the data, but the mask wearing in the protests was extremely high.  Even with social distancing not really being a thing during the protests.

Disney is using data on the risks inside their parks based on their risk mitigation factors.  That’s really what matters, can people be inside the parks knowing there are guests who are infectious but may not know it yet.  Without causing major viral spread?  Because if the measures are effective even given those realties, then opening with these measures is going to be fine.  Regardless of what is happening in the rest of FL.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Don't do it! Don't jinx it! For 2020, we had countdowns for Mardi Gras, Jazzfest, a weekend trip to Atlanta, and Disney in December. Had to cancel all but the Disney one so far and I'm not even confident in it at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My Disney countdown says 97 days since checking into the Poly. Spoiler alert: we never did.

Don’t make countdowns lol!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> It's at least a Volunteer activity that demonstrates enormous leadership and team-building AND patience...



Also how to motivate those beneath you while keeping them in line


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> Perhaps, I just didn't see the doubling happening so fast, and I don't think you did either. Perhaps you did...
> 
> I don't think they should or will make any changes to their plans until another week of data, if any. Will be interesting to watch.



Did  you just start paying attention to COVID news now that it affects Florida? I’m genuinely curious because every hotspot in the world has started almost the exact same way as Florida.


----------



## bffer

rteetz said:


> That I don’t get paid for.


I say this all the time as a Girl Scout volunteer! Full-time job I don't get paid for!  (But I love it.)


----------



## FatBambi

AmberMV said:


> People have flights, car rentals, busses, etc paid for and need time to get refunds if they aren't going to open on schedule.  They've requested time off of work.  The last thing Disney needs now is for a SECOND time to cancel at the last minute with little to no warning to guests after theyve already arrived to Florida for their trips.  It would look better for them to give plenty of warning so people don't fly/drive down just to be turned away at the door to their resorts, and also with all the unrest in the country over various things and Florida now having almost double it's case load from yesterday people will be demanding WDW remain closed until cases are better under control.


I mean, I get both sides of the coin. I also have flights and all that jazz. But I would feel pretty salty if they announced it super quickly, and then the data went down afterwards. Not saying that's rational. Just wishful thinking over here.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So, I assume "most" of us are coming from areas that are not as bad, yes? Then maybe Disney just needs to ban all the under 40 Floridians from entry? I kid, I kid!!

Seriously tho, I knew bars were a mistake, it's a recipe for disaster. The more you drink, the more you relax, forget your worries, looking for love in all the wrong places, etc, etc. On top of that some bars were not following the rules. 
I am  that in 2 weeks things look better...hopefully...maybe...


----------



## hertamaniac

Even Batman would be non-compliant.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Actually, it would be very easy to make an argument that they can if the NBA is providing the bubble they are alleging.  That has nothing to do with DVC resorts being safe for cast members or guests and is not mutually exclusive.  The NBA has already advised that they're safety procedures are supposed to be well above those of regular guests.  Also, the NBA is not staying at any DVC resorts and has absolutely no bearing on their operation.  If DVCMC believes that the DVC resorts, cm and guests, are not safe, they can absolutely close them.  A government order is not needed nor is it stated that way in the POS, anywhere!  There are several places that give DVCMC to ability to close including the sections on Excusable Delays, which include strikes, riots, lock-outs, Acts of God, or any other reason outside of DVCMCs control.  I'm also not sure the Governmental Order was in place when the resorts closed.  I'll check that.



March 9th florida is when florida issued its first state of emergency which was used to close dvc. 


There was a reason DVC resorts opened up almost a month before parks.  There is also a reason why they are the ONLY hotels initially opening.   They HAD NO choice or otherwise they simply would not have opened them.  There are timeshare laws in Florida that Disney must also obey.  Disney is taking advantage of that now by putting regular guests in these resorts.  

We can agree to disagree all day and night.

DVC is staying open as long as NBA is on property.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> Did  you just start paying attention to COVID news now that it affects Florida? I’m genuinely curious because every hotspot in the world has started almost the exact same way as Florida.



No. 

Again I haven't seen anyone predict the doubling today....but maybe no one is paying attention?


----------



## Mit88

dlavender said:


> No.
> 
> Again I haven't seen anyone predict the doubling today....but maybe no one is paying attention?



I didn’t see anyone last week say that it would be a quick little outbreak and be gone by June 26th either.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spridell said:


> There was a reason DVC resorts opened up almost a month before parks.  There is also a reason why they are the ONLY hotels initially opening.   They HAD NO choice or otherwise they simply would not have opened them.  There are timeshare laws in Florida that Disney must also obey.  Disney is taking advantage of that now by putting regular guests in these resorts.
> 
> We can agree to disagree all day and night.
> 
> DVC is staying open as long as NBA is on property.


Yes, there is a reason, and it had nothing to do with the 721.  We are in the middle of pandemic, all resorts can easily be closed due to safety issues if someone wanted to argue that; in fact many are.  There is nothing in 721 that says the DVC resorts needed to open until it's safe.  Some feel it is and some don't feel it's safe.


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> Today I posted that guest services told us we would be able to buy tickets 6/28. In talking to my husband it seems she may have slipped up when she said that, she then said “some time this summer.”
> 
> He left out that part while telling me what she was saying even though I was sitting right next to him. Not happy with him!!! I am SO sorry for getting hopes up. Back to not knowing when tickets go on sale and sad we lost our tickets without any idea if/when we can repurchase.
> 
> Sorry again I know how on edge everyone is already



What cocktail did you order him to make you this time?


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, there is a reason, and it had nothing to do with the 721.  We are in the middle of pandemic, all resorts can easily be closed due to safety issues if someone wanted to argue that; in fact many are.  There is nothing in 721 that says the DVC resorts needed to open until it's safe.  Some feel it is and some don't feel it's safe.


March 9th state of emergency issued and used to close down DVC


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> FP+ and ADR’s are much different than this situation. If they delay the opening, this is now the 3rd time that Disney has basically invited their guests down, and then said “Nope, Nevermind. Hope you can get your money back for those flights”. Sure, things have gotten worse since Monday, but wasnt that obvious because of what was happening last week? They weren’t going to go from 5 cases to 5,000 overnight. Its a gradual increase. Even if the numbers are intense to look at, if you were paying attention, you knew it was coming.
> 
> A Hurricane for instance. Let’s say the meteorologists say a Hurricane has its sights set on Florida and should touch down next week. People dont ignore that for the next week and then act surprised when you’re told to seek cover the day the Hurricane is about to hit. Some do. But those are the same people that I’m talking about that saw the increases last week and expected different results this week


This is the last I'll say about this. You may have been paying close attention (and I'm sure Disney has been too), but the vast majority of people weren't. Disney has always been cautious and very, very mindful of public perception (even when that upsets some fans). When you ask any Disney executive, "What do you think is your company's most valuable asset?," every one will always answer their brand. The brand "Disney" means something to many people and the company goes to great lengths to protect it and its integrity. That sometimes means upsetting people, reversing plans already in motion, and turning down money-making opportunities. Just look at all of the contracts they had to buy themselves out of to get Marvel characters off slot machines and other "vice" items. But that brand integrity is one of the reasons that the majority of the general public routinely rate Disney very high in favorability. The way the company sees it: their caution may lead to short-term losses but long-term (more valuable) gains. While there is certainly an argument to be made that WDW management has lost sight of some of that long-term thinking strategy, I do genuinely believe that the importance of brand integrity remains front-and-center in the minds of TWDC leaders.

I can tell you that there was Leadership (at relatively high levels) within WDW that were moving full speed ahead for an early June reopening (remember they had booked people with those packages), but ultimately, word came down likely from Burbank that that wasn't happening anymore. The decisions and work of thousands of people can be undone by the decision of one or two people in Burbank. That's just how the modern Walt Disney Company works, especially during these uncertain times. My *guess* is they're trying to wait it out to see where this goes and where public perception goes (which became a lot harder with the DL news), and then they'll make a decision. Just because they're proceeding with park reservations as planned doesn't mean top executives are certain they're opening on 7/11. To build on your hurricane example, even after a named storm is forecasted for Florida, they still take bookings, allow dated park ticket purchases, take FP+s and in-park dining reservations. They wait until they're absolutely certain that it will be a threat to safety to announce any park closures. That doesn't mean that they weren't monitoring the situation and considering it beforehand; they just wait until they know for almost certain that it won't be a good idea to be open those days. Again, I'm not saying they're not reopening on 7/11, just that anything is possible and we can't draw any extent of certainty away from anything until they're actually open.



DGsAtBLT said:


> I really do think Disney has a lot of measures put into place so they could remain open through a 2nd (3rd, continuous, whatever) wave.
> 
> Whether they expected it to explode like this before they opened, who knows, but I think they may be more prepared than we know for numbers to explode at some point.


I firmly believe that this is a PR problem -- not a public health one -- for Disney. As I've said, I'll be there 7/11 if they're open. I actually believe WDW will be amongst the safest places in Florida (face masks required and enforced, ridiculously frequent sanitation, capacity limits that ensure social distancing, etc...), but there will be a ridiculous amount of attention and pressure on Disney. If someone goes as far as to cough on WDW property, it'll get attention. Disney has always been very cautious, and if they feel like the public pressure continues to grow against them, they may feel like they have to postpone. Likewise, if they feel that pressure is withering away next week, they'll go forward with the reopening. And again, I want WDW to reopen as much as everyone else here. Like I said, I'll be there, and I have many CM friends who would be devastated to be told the closure has been extended. I'm not trying to be an alarmist; I'm trying to be realistic about how these decisions are made. The biggest hope now is that more FL counties get serious about masks and social distancing, enforce it, more people comply, and cases start to trend in a better direction.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rpb718 said:


> What cocktail did you order him to make you this time?


Not enough cocktails to forgive this mistake!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Uniqlo info, kind of. An unofficial page I believe.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really don’t want to see people surprised and devastated if they get cancelled on last minute, it is not a fun feeling. They are moving forward with the opening, there is a lot that has been set in motion that they would have to pull back, all that is true, but please nobody take that as an 100% guarantee they are opening the parks July 11.



I know from experience it’s much better to prepare yourself for it to happen than to be blindsided by it. 23 hrs before Disney closed, we had no idea they would. Our car was packed and ready to roll. For our late June, early July trip, we kept it from my grandson and I never let myself get too excited, losing that trip was much easier. 

Just don’t assume because Disney says they are staying on course, that they will. They may open as planned, but we might find out the day before opening, that they aren’t. They aren’t great at giving advanced notice.


----------



## AmberMV

Does anyone else find it confusing that, on one hand, the U.S. CDC says masks help and on the other hand the European CDC says masks make things worse?


https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/covid-19/questions-answers
This affects Disneyland Paris, where I recall it was proposed in their reopening plans that ages 9+ would be to wear a mask.  But so much of the debate here has circled around mask wearing, and no global consensus has been made on mask efficacy? Disney is private property and they can require whatever they wish to, but debating masks vs. no masks in general seems to not have any point IMO.


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> I didn’t see anyone last week say that it would be a quick little outbreak and be gone by June 26th either.



Exactly


----------



## Wreckem

Orange County had a 25% increase in daily cases. It didn’t double. Florida as a state had an 80%. You will see restrictions at a regional and local level. Orange County isn’t at the point it needs one. We will see if they do in two weeks.


----------



## Ryan King

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone else find it confusing that, on one hand, the U.S. CDC says masks help and on the other hand the European CDC says masks make things worse?
> 
> View attachment 504436
> https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/covid-19/questions-answers
> This affects Disneyland Paris, where I recall it was proposed in their reopening plans that ages 9+ would be to wear a mask.  But so much of the debate here has circled around mask wearing, and no global consensus has been made on mask efficacy? Disney is private property and they can require whatever they wish to, but debating masks vs. masks in general seems to not have any point IMO.




The masks don’t protect you from getting infected.  They work to help the infected from infecting others.  So it only works if everyone wears them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’ve been following along with WDW Prep School today. Shannon is not there, but she’s getting live reports from someone onsite. Mask wearing around the resorts is not being strictly enforced. This is an issue that must be addressed if they plan to reopen as scheduled.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> This is the last I'll say about this. You may have been paying close attention (and I'm sure Disney has been too), but the vast majority of people weren't. Disney has always been cautious and very, very mindful of public perception (even when that upsets some fans). When you ask any Disney executive, "What do you think is your company's most valuable asset?," every one will always answer their brand. The brand "Disney" means something to many people and the company goes to great lengths to protect it and its integrity. That sometimes means upsetting people, reversing plans already in motion, and turning down money-making opportunities. Just look at all of the contracts they had to buy themselves out of to get Marvel characters off slot machines and other "vice" items. But that brand integrity is one of the reasons that the majority of the general public routinely rate Disney very high in favorability. The way the company sees it: their caution may lead to short-term losses but long-term (more valuable) gains. While there is certainly an argument to be made that WDW management has lost sight of some of that long-term thinking strategy, I do genuinely believe that the importance of brand integrity remains front-and-center in the minds of TWDC leaders.
> 
> I can tell you that there was Leadership (at relatively high levels) within WDW that were moving full speed ahead for an early June reopening (remember they had booked people with those packages), but ultimately, word came down likely from Burbank that that wasn't happening anymore. The decisions and work of thousands of people can be undone by the decision of one or two people in Burbank. That's just how the modern Walt Disney Company works, especially during these uncertain times. My *guess* is they're trying to wait it out to see where this goes and where public perception goes (which became a lot harder with the DL news), and then they'll make a decision. Just because they're proceeding with park reservations as planned doesn't mean top executives are certain they're opening on 7/11. To build on your hurricane example, even after a named storm is forecasted for Florida, they still take bookings, allow dated park ticket purchases, take FP+s and in-park dining reservations. They wait until they're absolutely certain that it will be a threat to safety to announce any park closures. That doesn't mean that they weren't monitoring the situation and considering it beforehand; they just wait until they know for almost certain that it won't be a good idea to be open those days. Again, I'm not saying they're not reopening on 7/11, just that anything is possible and we can't draw any extent of certainty away from anything until they're actually open.



Of course anything is possible. That’s why we’re in this predicament in the first place. But until I see something concrete, I believe they are opening on July 11th/15th. I don’t know how many people need to say that Disney is planning to move forward with their reopening, yet many people are still fighting those words and say they won’t. Not that they might not. They won’t. They didn’t say they still planned on reopening 2 weeks ago. They said it yesterday and today when cases have continued to rise. They could absolutely backtrack, but until they give us any reason to believe they will, I don’t believe they will


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mit88 said:


> Of course anything is possible. That’s why we’re in this predicament in the first place. But until I see something concrete, I believe they are opening on July 11th/15th. I don’t know how many people need to say that Disney is planning to move forward with their reopening, yet many people are still fighting those words and say they won’t. Not that they might not. They won’t. They didn’t say they still planned on reopening 2 weeks ago. They said it yesterday and today when cases have continued to rise. They could absolutely backtrack, but until they give us any reason to believe they will, I don’t believe they will



Precisely. 
Furthermore, if Disney was to push forward opening, again, I firmly believe Universal would close all three of it's related themeparks. They are smaller, yes, but they still have a large capacity for people, not including the fact, Volcano Bay is a water park and doesn't require masks while in the water, slides, lazy river etc. - My family was just at the water park in Las Vegas, NV on Sunday, we were at many times shoulder to shoulder while waiting in lines and in the lazy river.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> Of course anything is possible. That’s why we’re in this predicament in the first place. But until I see something concrete, I believe they are opening on July 11th/15th. I don’t know how many people need to say that Disney is planning to move forward with their reopening, yet many people are still fighting those words and say they won’t. Not that they might not. They won’t. They didn’t say they still planned on reopening 2 weeks ago. They said it yesterday and today when cases have continued to rise. They could absolutely backtrack, but until they give us any reason to believe they will, I don’t believe they will



I suspect had Disney been asked back in March, the day before they closed, did they plan on closing, the answer would’ve been no. I don’t think they know yet and they’re not about to open the possibility and have mass cancellations. I doubt we’ll know anything right up to the moment they announce being closed, IF they do indeed close.


----------



## Sandisw

Jiminy76 said:


> Seems like this really puts DIS in a really difficult situation. As long as the NBA is there they cannot shutdown DVC which makes it tough to not open the parks, as this would lead to mass cancellations at the resorts. Then they would essentially be keeping all the DVC resorts running with hardly anyone in them. That would be a huge money trap.



Well, for DVC owners, since parks isn’t part of the deal, we pay to run the resorts regardless...legally, they have to be opened as soon as they can.

Now that they have, there just isn’t going to be anything that gets them shut down and I do believe that the NBA deal definitely keeps it from happening For owners.


----------



## 2letterwords

Eeyore daily said:


> I live outside of Tampa.  The amount of people acting like it's no big deal bothers me to no end.  Hardly anyone is wearing masks/wearing them properly and definitely no social distancing going on.  I said I would attach a pool noodle to my hat to wear around so people wouldn't get close but apparently that might ruffle some feathers.  Since Hillsborough, Pinellas, and Pasco County mandated masks in every business I think that'll help.


Like this?


----------



## VeronicaZS

Do we know when people with tickets only (not AP) and no hotel reservations can make park reservations?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

dlavender said:


> Perhaps, I just didn't see the doubling happening so fast, and I don't think you did either. Perhaps you did...
> 
> I don't think they should or will make any changes to their plans until another week of data, if any. Will be interesting to watch.


It’s the problem with exponential growth.  It’s not a problem until it is.  It happens really really fast.  When hospitals get overwhelmed, that will happen really really fast too.


----------



## Krandor

Sandisw said:


> It was...they don’t have to be ordered...but under emergency powers they do need a state of emergency to be declared.  It is stated that way.
> 
> Again, I do not think DVCM shuts them down because if NBA is on property but if they tried to, they would have many owners, including me, taking issue with it.
> 
> Not going to derail the thread...but even Given today’s numbers, it makes little sense to close DVC for owners...it makes it much worse in the long term anyway.
> 
> Parks, different story.



And to put things in perspective as well.  Two MLS teams are on property now.  I know they are not staying in direct disney resorts but pretty close.  So the teams are starting to show up now.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> That I don’t get paid for.


I do really think that @rteetz and @yulilin3 (for her work over on TPA&S) deserve a huge thanks and round of applause for all their hard work and patience in keeping this a friendly, on-topic discussion. I can't imagine they ever expected to be moderating a discussion about something like this, but they've done a wonderful job!

And be sure to check out Yulady (@yulilin3) on the DIS Unplugged channel! She's awesome! And Ryan (@rteetz) has been on the podcast a few times as well if you want to put faces to names! He's awesome too!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uniqlo info, kind of. An unofficial page I believe.


Nice to see a responsible corporate citizen.  Sad that they’re showing Disney up.


----------



## JacknSally

2letterwords said:


> Like this?  View attachment 504444



*Have you seen the one restaurant (I think it was?) that has basically little-kid walkers (the round kind that you set a toddler in the middle of so they can "walk" around) that are tables on wheels. So you stand in a hole in the middle of the 3ft round table on wheels so you're always 6ft away from others. 

Disney, look into this for Food and Wine. Fixes the social distancing problem AND the table/trashcan-top problem!

Edit: Found it! Disney just needs to make them a little more magical, lol.





*


----------



## Spridell

Sandisw said:


> It was...they don’t have to be ordered...but under emergency powers they do need a state of emergency to be declared.  It is stated that way.
> As I said, I had a lengthy conversation with them about their legal authority to close.
> 
> Again, I do not think DVCM shuts them down because if NBA is on property but if they tried to, they would have many owners, including me, taking issue with it.  Remember, NBA is at GF which is the same location as VGF...
> 
> Not going to derail the thread...but even Given today’s numbers, it makes little sense to close DVC for owners...it makes it much worse in the long term anyway.
> 
> Parks, different story.


Right

If they decide to delay park openings they will keep dvc open with a skeleton crew like they are now. People will still show up even if parks are closed. I know I was there all week this week and people were at the resorts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

VeronicaZS said:


> Do we know when people with tickets only (not AP) and no hotel reservations can make park reservations?



28th I believe?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kelly7adria said:


> Just sayin’.....View attachment 504445



Never been so conflicted between wow and laugh react.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Sandisw said:


> It was...they don’t have to be ordered...but under emergency powers they do need a state of emergency to be declared.  It is stated that way.
> 
> Again, I do not think DVCM shuts them down because if NBA is on property but if they tried to, they would have many owners, including me, taking issue with it.  Remember, NBA is at GF which is the same location as VGF...
> 
> Not going to derail the thread...but even Given today’s numbers, it makes little sense to close DVC for owners...it makes it much worse in the long term anyway.
> 
> Parks, different story.



Although I understand the panic with today's numbers, it is only a one day excessive growth. They have been in the 4-5ks for a few days, with yesterday's numbers actually dropping a tad.

Here in CA, as i stated before things aren't really "open", still the highest number of 7k reported 2 days ago, was hopefully, a one day spike. Today our numbers are back down, more in the 2-3k mark. I am hoping this is a good sign, but we will see... Our governor was talking about rolling back now...I think that is premature. We have never really opened too much to began with.

I saw a published story about NY a few weeks back stating they had a huge jump despite the they hadn't even entered phase 2.

All we know for sure, is we don't know much.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Florida announced nearly 9,000 new daily coronavirus cases on Friday, breaking its previous record and sparking new concerns about a surge across the South.   Florida could literally create a fire and threaten other regional states.   

Sounds like a great idea to pack people and kids who can't follow rules or keep masks on then send them home.    Florida has to do more to stop the spread before it's too late, disneys opening seems like horrible timing.   The city and county won't stop them though, the economy needs them to open.   State would have to step in or they told to pressure which could grow.


----------



## rteetz

wdwoutsider said:


> Florida announced nearly 9,000 new daily coronavirus cases on Friday, breaking its previous record and sparking new concerns about a surge across the South.   Florida could literally create a fire and threaten other regional states.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea to pack people and kids who can't follow rules or keep masks on then send them home.    Florida has to do more to stop the spread before it's too late, disneys opening seems horrible.


Already being heavily discussed here.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Already behind heavily discussed here.


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I suspect had Disney been asked back in March, the day before they closed, did they plan on closing, the answer would’ve been no. I don’t think they know yet and they’re not about to open the possibility and have mass cancellations. I doubt we’ll know anything right up to the moment they announce being closed, IF they do indeed close.



Thats not exactly fair logic. Are we going to keep pointing to that when something within Disney company goes wrong? Oh, well Disney didnt expect to close in March of 2020.

Ratatouille hasn’t been worked on since they were allowed to continue construction

Does that mean that Rataouille will be scrapped?
No, theyre too far along. 
But Disney also didnt expect to close in March of 2020 either

Of course they didnt expect to close in March, because nothing was closed, until they were. But right now, much of the country is reopening, or already opened. Smaller places and indoor bars are shutting back down, but not for 3 months. They’ll probably be back up and running in 2-3 weeks. 

If Disney doesnt get back up and running and get everything settled and in place before a possible 2nd wave in November/December, they’re screwed. Which means if they dont open soon, they probably wont open until a vaccine is readily available and in widespread use.


----------



## Mit88

wdwoutsider said:


> Florida announced nearly 9,000 new daily coronavirus cases on Friday, breaking its previous record and sparking new concerns about a surge across the South.   Florida could literally create a fire and threaten other regional states.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea to pack people and kids who can't follow rules or keep masks on then send them home.    Florida has to do more to stop the spread before it's too late, disneys opening seems like horrible timing.   The city and county won't stop them though, the economy needs them to open.   State would have to step in or they told to pressure which could grow.



Sparking new concerns? Where have you been the last 10 days?


----------



## Ryan King

Trying to follow the thread to plan a safe and fun Disney vacation.  Stuck in the middle of a war between the Lockdowners and Disney.  Thank goodness the anti-maskers are not on this thread.


----------



## Dis_Fan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Of something out of Aurora, Illinois


Oh a shout out to the city I work in. Nice.


----------



## Krandor

Ryan King said:


> Trying to follow the thread to plan a safe and fun Disney vacation.  Stuck in the middle of a war between the Lockdowners and Disney.  Thank goodness the anti-maskers are not on this thread.



They are but if you are very very quiet they won't come out.


----------



## Neener16

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone else find it confusing that, on one hand, the U.S. CDC says masks help and on the other hand the European CDC says masks make things worse?
> 
> View attachment 504436
> https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/covid-19/questions-answers
> This affects Disneyland Paris, where I recall it was proposed in their reopening plans that ages 9+ would be to wear a mask.  But so much of the debate here has circled around mask wearing, and no global consensus has been made on mask efficacy? Disney is private property and they can require whatever they wish to, but debating masks vs. no masks in general seems to not have any point IMO.



That was written in March I believe. No way was there time for peer reviewed studies at that time. At the time they were not recommending masks because they wanted to make sure there was enough for medical personnel.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> They are but if you are very very quiet they won't come out.


----------



## SoShiny

SaintsManiac said:


> I’ve been following along with WDW Prep School today. Shannon is not there, but she’s getting live reports from someone onsite. Mask wearing around the resorts is not being strictly enforced. This is an issue that must be addressed if they plan to reopen as scheduled.


We have been at Riviera all week, and we have not seen a single person at the resort not following the mask rules. DS is a different story.


----------



## hertamaniac

JacknSally said:


> *Have you seen the one restaurant (I think it was?) that has basically little-kid walkers (the round kind that you set a toddler in the middle of so they can "walk" around) that are tables on wheels. So you stand in a hole in the middle of the 3ft round table on wheels so you're always 6ft away from others.
> 
> Disney, look into this for Food and Wine. Fixes the social distancing problem AND the table/trashcan-top problem!
> 
> Edit: Found it! Disney just needs to make them a little more magical, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



An alternate use for Luigi's Flying Tires attraction parts?


----------



## dislee1164

SoShiny said:


> We have been at Riviera all week, and we have not seen a single person at the resort not following the mask rules. DS is a different story.



We are supposed to arrive there 7/11. Do you know if Bar Riva closed today with the new mandate?


----------



## SaintsManiac

SoShiny said:


> We have been at Riviera all week, and we have not seen a single person at the resort not following the mask rules. DS is a different story.



Good to hear. Apparently it was a different story at Copper Creek.


----------



## Spaceguy55

hereforthechurros said:


> Today I posted that guest services told us we would be able to buy tickets 6/28. In talking to my husband it seems she may have slipped up when she said that, she then said “some time this summer.”
> 
> He left out that part while telling me what she was saying even though I was sitting right next to him. Not happy with him!!! I am SO sorry for getting hopes up. Back to not knowing when tickets go on sale and sad we lost our tickets without any idea if/when we can repurchase.
> 
> Sorry again I know how on edge everyone is already





DGsAtBLT said:


> 28th I believe?


Back to our normally scheduled programming...
It's posted on their site...the day for Resort packages "rooms with tickets" and
theme park tickets "tickets" is the 28th.. for 2021, so far nothing about 2020 yet.

*Want to Book a New Vacation?*

By June 28, all Guests will be able to purchase new Disney Resort hotel packages and theme park tickets and make their park reservations for arrivals starting in 2021 as our phased reopening continues. Guests will be able to view park reservation availability online prior to purchasing their tickets.


----------



## Mit88

SoShiny said:


> We have been at Riviera all week, and we have not seen a single person at the resort not following the mask rules. DS is a different story.



You seem to hear a lot of stories like this where it might be one person that takes off their mask, maybe to just adjust it to put it back on and the person that caught them goes on SM and makes it sound like a bunch of people are disobeying the guidelines. 

I continue to hear stories that CMs at the resorts are taking it seriously. Maybe I’m missing these pictures, but outside of DS, I havent seen any pictures of people purposely disobeying the mask guidelines at the resorts. 

Not to say it isnt happening, but in cases like this, if people are going to out strangers on social media, you gotta adhere to the rules of “pics or it didnt happen”


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> You seem to hear a lot of stories like this where it might be one person that takes off their mask, maybe to just adjust it to put it back on and the person that caught them goes on SM and makes it sound like a bunch of people are disobeying the guidelines.
> 
> I continue to hear stories that CMs at the resorts are taking it seriously. Maybe I’m missing these pictures, but outside of DS, I havent seen any pictures of people purposely disobeying the mask guidelines at the resorts.
> 
> Not to say it isnt happening, but in cases like this, if people are going to out strangers on social media, you gotta adhere to the rules of “pics or it didnt happen”



There will be people not following the rules. We will hear good and bad. It’s better than only hearing one side.


----------



## kylenne

Finally caught up from today and I just hope we get news on Monday since I’ll be working from home and can look at this stuff without watching out for my boss lol


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is anyone rapidly flipping through Twitter, FB, banned site and here waiting for the axe to drop?
Just me?


----------



## Dentam

Have the Resort TV 1 livestream going now and the World of Disney store looks pretty crowded.  Doesn't look like they're limiting numbers in there.   Do see CM's cleaning the doors and everyone wearing masks though.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> There will be people not following the rules. We will hear good and bad. It’s better than only hearing one side.



Of course there will. And thats not entirely true. If you’re only hearing good, then that means most, if not all are following the rules because as we’ve seen, if someone isn’t following the rules, it becomes news or a big deal and it will be reported on social media.

In a perfect world, 100% of the US population would be wearing masks and keeping 6ft of distance, unfortunately that’s never going to happen, which only leads to prolonging this thing. But as I said, I’m not really seeing many pictures of people without masks on at the resorts, and in this day and age where there is someone taking pictures or recording on their phone everywhere you turn and posted on social media, it seems strange that we’re not seeing pictures or videos of guests at the resorts without masks on


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

When did they release that info on face shields? Is that indicative of going ahead?

Edit: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276643490701684736


----------



## Mit88

Got my masks in from ShopDisney today. Didn’t realize they were shipping out already


----------



## JacknSally

Dentam said:


> Have the Resort TV 1 livestream going now and the World of Disney store looks pretty crowded.



*I was thinking this same thing! I know it's Friday evening but wow Disney Springs looks busy.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *I was thinking this same thing! I know it's Friday evening but wow Disney Springs looks busy.*



It’s the first weekend where they have resort guests, right?


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s the first weekend where they have resort guests, right?


*
It is! And it's the only thing for resort guests to go to, so it makes sense.*

*I will also throw in the disclaimer that seeing any gatherings of basically 5+ people makes me very anxious nowadays.  *


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *It is! And it's the only thing for resort guests to go to, so it makes sense.
> 
> I will also throw in the disclaimer that seeing any gatherings of basically 5+ people makes me very anxious nowadays. *



It’s crazy how our perception of crowds is changing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276652636054466569


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Unavailable.

Was it bad?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


>



I'm getting tweet is unavailable.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unavailable.
> 
> Was it bad?


Fixed


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276652636054466569



When NY announced theaters were not opening I figured this was a given. 

Wonder if AMC and regal delay their opening dates now. They were based off of Mulan/Tenent.


----------



## Ryan King

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> When did they release that info on face shields? Is that indicative of going ahead?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276643490701684736



This is good news.  Was worried about CM’s that work in restaurants.  I hope they roll out to third party restaurants.


----------



## SarahC97

I have a friend who works security at MK. She just got a call back to return to work the week of July 5.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276652636054466569


I get nervous whenever you post twitter updates lol.


----------



## Anna_Sh

MrsSmith07 said:


> Yes, but when this happened before, bars still served to go drinks. So, couldn’t F&W and pool bars still operate as long as they don’t allow you to congregate and sit at the bar to drink?


Also, I would think that all F&W locations are technically “to-go.”  I mean, it’s not like there’s a dine-in option.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

JacknSally said:


> *Have you seen the one restaurant (I think it was?) that has basically little-kid walkers (the round kind that you set a toddler in the middle of so they can "walk" around) that are tables on wheels. So you stand in a hole in the middle of the 3ft round table on wheels so you're always 6ft away from others.
> 
> Disney, look into this for Food and Wine. Fixes the social distancing problem AND the table/trashcan-top problem!
> 
> Edit: Found it! Disney just needs to make them a little more magical, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if I remember my local news right this was from the NJ shore Memorial Day Weekend. think it was one of the boardwalk bars


----------



## DGsAtBLT

midnight star said:


> I get nervous whenever you post twitter updates lol.



I secretly hope they’re NBA related while they load


----------



## Arguetafamily

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who works security at MK. She just got a call back to return to work the week of July 5.



Glimmers of hope for my vaca in 3 weeks...Thanks!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Scarlet Lady (Virgin Voyages) details new health measures.  There are some promising procedures including the ship was designed to not have a buffet.

It has been said that the air system on the ship uses a bi-polar ionization technology which does kill 99.9% viruses (which has been claimed to include C-19, although I have not confirmed this).

https://www.cruisehive.com/virgin-voyages-details-new-health-measures-for-when-cruises-resume/40203
ETA: Here is the report/claim on the air filtration and Covid-19. http://atmosair.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/2020_AtmosAir_Coronavirus-Test_OnePager_v01-1.pdf


----------



## onatrek

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> When did they release that info on face shields? Is that indicative of going ahead?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276643490701684736



First place I saw it was in the DL update yesterday where I highlighted it... 

Which if they were approved for CMs in CA and specifically stated they'd be provided for Cast Members, I'm guessing maybe carried over to FL?)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...o-coronavirus.3796390/page-1832#post-62064753


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anyone get their AP to work yet that wasn't working this morning?


----------



## SoShiny

dislee1164 said:


> We are supposed to arrive there 7/11. Do you know if Bar Riva closed today with the new mandate?


It was open when we left for dinner at 6pm, BUT I overheard the CMs talking about removing the bar stools. It seems as though they may be modifying the experience.


----------



## JacknSally

Dentam said:


> Very true, although it was looking pretty busy in there.  Josh and Jenna are pretty careful though and leave stores if they are too crowded like that.  I was just surprised that Disney doesn't seem to be limiting numbers, or maybe the number of people inside wasn't over their threshold yet.  One more reason I won't be going this Sept - I'm too anxious about crowds right now and would be stressing the whole time I think!


*
I know on opening day for Disney Springs, they were doing return times for store entry. I guess that's completely gone now? Did it only last for a couple of days?*


----------



## Krandor

SoShiny said:


> It was open when we left for dinner at 6pm, BUT I overheard the CMs talking about removing the bar stools. It seems as though they may be modifying the experience.



I think what happens tomorrow will be the real test.   Bar Stools I think have to go based on the new order.  Is that enough?  I'm sure people will be discussing that tonight


----------



## Dentam

JacknSally said:


> *I know on opening day for Disney Springs, they were doing return times for store entry. I guess that's completely gone now? Did it only last for a couple of days?*



I remember seeing that on their stream that day also.  I'm guessing they must not be doing it anymore.  I have to say that I am surprised and thought they would continue that for much longer.


----------



## dislee1164

SoShiny said:


> It was open when we left for dinner at 6pm, BUT I overheard the CMs talking about removing the bar stools. It seems as though they may be modifying the experience.



Thank you!


----------



## Jrb1979

Dentam said:


> I remember seeing that on their stream that day also.  I'm guessing they must not be doing it anymore.  I have to say that I am surprised and thought they would continue that for much longer.


If that's already happening and they aren't being strict for the Disney store, I can only imagine how quick it they will do the same in the parks. Seeing so many downplay Covid-19 and how little is done to slow the spread makes me definitely not want to visit Florida anytime soon.


----------



## Dentam

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's already happening and they aren't being strict for the Disney store, I can only imagine how quick it they will do the same in the parks. Seeing so many downplay Covid-19 and how little is done to slow the spread makes me definitely not want to visit Florida anytime soon.



I feel the same way.  Not sure when I'll be going to WDW again, which makes me sad. I was really looking forward to my trip!  I have a Boardwalk view room at BWV!

ETA: It's currently up for re-rental on David's site if anyone braver than me wants to go Labor Day week!  lol


----------



## Tjddis

FatBambi said:


> I mean, I get both sides of the coin. I also have flights and all that jazz. But I would feel pretty salty if they announced it super quickly, and then the data went down afterwards. Not saying that's rational. Just wishful thinking over here.


They are damned if they do and damned if they don’t at this point
I have statedfor a while that the only fool proof strategy was to delay opening until Fall/Winter.  Or in other words take the precautions that the state did not and wait for reopening benchmarks to be hit.  I know some will say what about the possible second wave but if you had to extend closure at that point I do not think it would have been as impactful as this hoped for summer restart getting delayed...


----------



## Eric Smith

Dentam said:


> I remember seeing that on their stream that day also.  I'm guessing they must not be doing it anymore.  I have to say that I am surprised and thought they would continue that for much longer.


I think they don’t have enough people going in to the store to need to restrict entry.  From streams I’ve seen recently, it looks fairly dead.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I think what happens tomorrow will be the real test.   Bar Stools I think have to go based on the new order.  Is that enough?  I'm sure people will be discussing that tonight



That hasn’t already been done? I figured bars were tables only. Seems risky to have stools at the bar available in any state


----------



## Anna_Sh

JacknSally said:


> *I know on opening day for Disney Springs, they were doing return times for store entry. I guess that's completely gone now? Did it only last for a couple of days?*


I went last weekend.  I didn’t go in WoD, but there were cast members just inside the entrance and exit to the Co-Op that seemed to be keeping track of the number of people.  There were a fair number of people inside, but i wouldn’t call it crowded.  Also, I had to wait in a socially distanced line to get into Ever After Jewelry so they didn’t go over their capacity.

It all felt very safe.


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> If that's already happening and they aren't being strict for the Disney store, I can only imagine how quick it they will do the same in the parks. Seeing so many downplay Covid-19 and how little is done to slow the spread makes me definitely not want to visit Florida anytime soon.



DH pretty much forbade me from booking our 2021 trip. He said given how things are going, we probably won't be stepping foot state side for vacation till 2022 at the earliest. 

And he had a point - realistically, this will continue snowballing until a vaccine is available - which is probably next spring at the earliest. And even when it does become available, it's not like the general public will be getting it right away. It'll go to healthcare and high priority people first. So, it'll likely be next fall/winter before it's available to everyone. Which means likely late winter/early spring 2022 before we starting seeing a really serious slow-down in the US.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> DH pretty much forbade me from booking our 2021 trip. He said given how things are going, we probably won't be stepping foot state side for vacation till 2022 at the earliest.
> 
> And he had a point - realistically, this will continue snowballing until a vaccine is available - which is probably next spring at the earliest. And even when it does become available, it's not like the general public will be getting it right away. It'll go to healthcare and high priority people first. So, it'll likely be next fall/winter before it's available to everyone. Which means likely late winter/early spring 2022 before we starting seeing a really serious slow-down in the US.



I sadly feel the same as a fellow Canadian, and the Disney implications for my family stink (major first world problems, obviously). My kids are all at such wonderful ages for Disney right now, I hope the waiting just makes our trip all that much better when it eventually happens. Also I’ll have a Disney adult, boooooooooo.

And hey, maybe it doesn’t end up playing out as bad as we think.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I sadly feel the same as a fellow Canadian, and the Disney implications for my family stink (major first world problems, obviously). My kids are all at such wonderful ages for Disney right now, I hope the waiting just makes our trip all that much better when it eventually happens. Also I’ll have a Disney adult, boooooooooo.
> 
> And hey, maybe it doesn’t end up playing out as bad as we think.



Bright side....the longer you wait to go, the more cool and exciting things you’ll be able to experience when you do get back. I havent been since last October, and only MMRR and RotR have opened, but its 2 new things that I get to experience for the first time. And if they get their butts to work, I might get to see Remy’s Ratatouille Adventure as well


----------



## Dentam

Eric Smith said:


> I think they don’t have enough people going in to the store to need to restrict entry.  From streams I’ve seen recently, it looks fairly dead.



Others on the stream were also commenting about how the store was more crowded than any other streams they've done.  I don't know, hopefully they do keep count and maybe they were close to their limit when the stream was in there tonight.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> I sadly feel the same as a fellow Canadian, and the Disney implications for my family stink (major first world problems, obviously). My kids are all at such wonderful ages for Disney right now, I hope the waiting just makes our trip all that much better when it eventually happens. Also I’ll have a Disney adult, boooooooooo.
> 
> And hey, maybe it doesn’t end up playing out as bad as we think.



Yup, exactly. We (kids and I, lol) were really looking forward to our trip next year. Especially since we aren't able to go anywhere now this year. But, we're also a higher risk family, so... as much as it sucks, I know DH is right. 

Like you said, at least we can hope that things somehow end up better than anticipate, or maybe a vaccine will come out sooner than we expect.


----------



## Mfowler7828

With any business, the key to survival is being able to adapt and change when needed. The ones that do this successfully stay for many years and the ones who don’t die out. The fact is Disney has to show its stockholders and the world that they can adapt to this crazy situation and still function during it. If they instead just close up and wait and hope for a vaccine that may never come, the stock is going to drop and they may never end up opening.


----------



## Jiminy76

Spridell said:


> Right
> 
> If they decide to delay park openings they will keep dvc open with a skeleton crew like they are now. People will still show up even if parks are closed. I know I was there all week this week and people were at the resorts.


What do you estimate the resort occupancy to be at this time? Just interested how full the resorts run despite the parks being shutdown. Watched a few vloggers at the resorts and resorts looked pretty empty the past few days.


----------



## AmberMV

This thread has gone from panic to sadness.  So in an attempt to lighten the mood I give you a photo of me and my buddy Figment circa 1990.  We will all get back to Disney someday, tomorrow is just a day away


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> This thread has gone from panic to sadness.  So in an attempt to lighten the mood I give you a photo of me and my buddy Figment circa 1990.  We will all get back to Disney someday, tomorrow is just a day away
> View attachment 504468



Well now I’m sad that Dreamfinder is gone. Thanks


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> Also I’ll have a Disney adult, boooooooooo.


I’m missing my last chance to sneak in a Disney “infant”, as my son turns 3 this fall. So I hear ya. Boooooooooo.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Well now I’m sad that Dreamfinder is gone. Thanks



Here, allow this to comfort you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I’m missing my last chance to sneak in a Disney “infant”, as my son turns 3 this fall. So I hear ya. Boooooooooo.



Ouch, that’s a hard one to miss out on!


----------



## mshanson3121

So I know I asked a couple days ago if we thought Disney might post pone re-opening. And the general consensus then was, "No way!" 

However, it seems as though that may be changing? Is there actually some rumbles or hints that they might delay now?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> So I know I asked a couple days ago if we thought Disney might post pone re-opening. And the general consensus then was, "No way!"
> 
> However, it seems as though that may be changing? Is there actually some rumbles or hints that they might delay now?



No, just a worsening situation in Florida. According to Disney it’s all still a go. To be fair if they do postpone I don’t think they’ll be hints I think it’ll be a go until all of a sudden it’s not.


----------



## Makmak

Mfowler7828 said:


> With any business, the key to survival is being able to adapt and change when needed. The ones that do this successfully stay for many years and the ones who don’t die out. The fact is Disney has to show its stockholders and the world that they can adapt to this crazy situation and still function during it. If they instead just close up and wait and hope for a vaccine that may never come, the stock is going to drop and they may never end up opening.


Was literally discussing this with my students in a class today.


----------



## AmberMV

CastAStone said:


> I’m missing my last chance to sneak in a Disney “infant”, as my son turns 3 this fall. So I hear ya. Boooooooooo.


Feel you on that one.  My son just turned 3 about 2 weeks ago.  We had resort stays for late March, late May and Mid June before he turned 3, and day visits scheduled through March and April.  Had to buy him an AP now.  Disney really should have taken a case by case basis approach for those who were scheduled to come before the 3 year old birthdays and given them free entrance.  It would not have cost Disney a single dime.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> No, just a worsening situation in Florida. According to Disney it’s all still a go. To be fair if they do postpone I don’t think they’ll be hints I think it’ll be a go until all of a sudden it’s not.



If that happens lord help this thread and lord help rteetz.   :


----------



## glocker

Sandisw said:


> Well, for DVC owners, since parks isn’t part of the deal, we pay to run the resorts regardless...legally, they have to be opened as soon as they can.
> 
> Now that they have, there just isn’t going to be anything that gets them shut down and I do believe that the NBA deal definitely keeps it from happening For owners.


Don't you see how this is a public relations nightmare for DVC? I get that we bought timeshares, but when I bought 20 years ago, DVCs pitch was that they "weren't a timeshare". Now, I'm not naive. I know what I bought, but if they remain open during an outbreak, and tell me that I have every opportunity to use my points...it's a really bad look. There are many creative solutions that they could use to save face and keep members happy; forcing them to make a decision to visit when it is dangerous to do so is NOT one of them. I am frankly sick of them using the built-in "timeshare laws" excuse. No law is stopping them from "buying" back points, throwing annual passes at members as compensation, or (and this may violate the law...not sure) giving all affected DVC members an extra year on the end of the contract. The later would be a huge PR win and would quell any reasonable outrage. Do the right thing!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> If that happens lord help this thread and lord help rteetz.   :



It’ll be fine, just nobody link the tweet. Deal guys?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is Mulan news it for the night do we think? I’m tired and want to go to bed but FOMO won’t let me fall asleep


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> Don't you see how this is a public relations nightmare for DVC? I get that we bought timeshares, but when I bought 20 years ago, DVCs pitch was that they "weren't a timeshare". Now, I'm not naive. I know what I bought, but if they remain open during an outbreak, and tell me that I have every opportunity to use my points...it's a really bad look. There are many creative solutions that they could use to save face and keep members happy; forcing them to make a decision to visit when it is dangerous to do so is NOT one of them. I am frankly sick of them using the built-in "timeshare laws" excuse. No law is stopping them from "buying" back points, throwing annual passes at members as compensation, or (and this may violate the law...not sure) giving all affected DVC members an extra year on the end of the contract. The later would be a huge PR win and would quell any reasonable outrage. Do the right thing!



I totally get the frustration, but at the same time at the end of the day wasn’t at least part of the point of DVC from their end to lock people in to act as an insurance policy of sorts when demand for travel was low?


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is Mulan news it for the night do we think? I’m tired and want to go to bed but FOMO won’t let me fall asleep



I expect if something was going to drop tonight it would have by now.  So go to bed so the news can drop as soon as you leave.


----------



## glocker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I totally get the frustration, but at the same time at the end of the day wasn’t at least part of the point of DVC from their end to lock people in to act as an insurance policy of sorts when demand for travel was low?


Demand being low, and the property being a potential death trap are two very different scenarios. If there's no demand, and I can use my points and choose not to, Disney keeps my money...no worries. If they cannot provide a reasonably safe environment, they are affecting my ability to make that decision. It is reckless.


----------



## Jiminy76

DGsAtBLT said:


> Here, allow this to comfort you. View attachment 504469


Great now I will not be able to sleep tonight! Creepy moon man


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> Demand being low, and the property being a potential death trap are two very different scenarios. If there's no demand, and I can use my points and choose not to, Disney keeps my money...no worries. If they cannot provide a reasonably safe environment, they are affecting my ability to make that decision. It is reckless.



Im not a lawyer nor do I play one on the Internet, if they bent DVC policies because they admit they cannot provide a reasonably safe environment, would that not have further reaching implications for them?


----------



## Jessj0012

CastAStone said:


> I’m missing my last chance to sneak in a Disney “infant”, as my son turns 3 this fall. So I hear ya. Boooooooooo.


If we don't get to go in December we will also miss the 3 year old cut off. We are supposed to go because my oldest is turning 5 and a month later my youngest will be 3.


----------



## AmberMV

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is Mulan news it for the night do we think? I’m tired and want to go to bed but FOMO won’t let me fall asleep


The typical Friday bad news tends to drop around 9pm ET...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Y’all need some sunshine pumping in here dang. Everything is going to be ok! Happy Friday!! Go binge a show that makes you feel good. Eat some cake. Deep breaths!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> The typical Friday bad news tends to drop around 9pm ET...


----------



## glocker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not a lawyer nor do I play one on the Internet, if they bent DVC policies because they admit they cannot provide a reasonably safe environment, would that not have further reaching implications for them?


Not sure. I think a pandemic is an extreme circumstance. Nobody planned for extended closures of this magnitude when the laws were written, I assume. If an earthquake wiped out portions of Disney and they had to rebuild, what would happen then? Would members be compensated by Disney? By insurance? What would happen? Good question.


----------



## Krandor

glocker said:


> Not sure. I think a pandemic is an extreme circumstance. Nobody planned for extended closures of this magnitude when the laws were written, I assume. If an earthquake wiped out portions of Disney and they had to rebuild, what would happen then? Would members be compensated by Disney? By insurance? What would happen? Good question.



If a DVC resort was hit by an earthquake the members would be responsible for paying for the repairs because they own the resort.    Insurance would pay what it covers and anything left over (deductible etc) would be paid by the members of that resort.


----------



## Spridell

Jiminy76 said:


> What do you estimate the resort occupancy to be at this time? Just interested how full the resorts run despite the parks being shutdown. Watched a few vloggers at the resorts and resorts looked pretty empty the past few days.


When we got to OKW Monday there were maybe 3 cars in the parking lot for our bank of rooms

By Tuesday there were about 10

By Wed close to 25

We drove around the entire property of OKW looking at all the parking lots. If I had to guess I would say when we left on Wednesday afternoon there were maybe 100-150 people staying at the hotel


----------



## CastAStone

Krandor said:


> If that happens lord help this thread and lord help rteetz.   :


“I’ve locked it before, and I’ll lock it again!” - @rteetz , probably.


----------



## WEDWDW

Spridell said:


> When we got to OKW Monday there were maybe 3 cars in the parking lot for our bank of rooms
> 
> By Tuesday there were about 10
> 
> By Wed close to 25
> 
> We drove around the entire property of OKW looking at all the parking lots. If I had to guess I would say when we left on Wednesday afternoon there were maybe 100-150 people staying at the hotel


But is that really surprising with no Parks open?


----------



## Sandisw

glocker said:


> Don't you see how this is a public relations nightmare for DVC? I get that we bought timeshares, but when I bought 20 years ago, DVCs pitch was that they "weren't a timeshare". Now, I'm not naive. I know what I bought, but if they remain open during an outbreak, and tell me that I have every opportunity to use my points...it's a really bad look. There are many creative solutions that they could use to save face and keep members happy; forcing them to make a decision to visit when it is dangerous to do so is NOT one of them. I am frankly sick of them using the built-in "timeshare laws" excuse. No law is stopping them from "buying" back points, throwing annual passes at members as compensation, or (and this may violate the law...not sure) giving all affected DVC members an extra year on the end of the contract. The later would be a huge PR win and would quell any reasonable outrage. Do the right thing!



This entire situation is a struggle for all areas of Disney in the PR department.  I tend to take the approach of what I did and did not sign up for and go from there.  If I am entitled to something, based on POS, that is what I expect.   If something is decided above and beyond that, great.


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all need some sunshine pumping in here dang. Everything is going to be ok! Happy Friday!! Go binge a show that makes you feel good. Eat some cake. Deep breaths!



Most of us simply need to hibernate to 2022.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I hate people who do I told you so especially on a thread like this.  We are all just speculating.  Having the best guess doesn't make anybody better then somebody else.



And chances are the person that got 1 thing right and bragged with an “I told you so” has gotten every other guess they've made, wrong.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Miami Dade is closing beaches for the July 4 weekend in hopes of keeping large gatherings of crowds to a minimum. I think any closings we might see in Florida now will come this way locality by locality and not via state orders. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276685121635188736


----------



## JacknSally

mattpeto said:


> Most of us simply need to hibernate to 2022.



*This sounds wonderful actually. Where do we book reservations for this? What time do they open?*


----------



## MassJester

Krandor said:


> If a DVC resort was hit by an earthquake the members would be responsible for paying for the repairs because they own the resort.    Insurance would pay what it covers and anything left over (deductible etc) would be paid by the members of that resort.


That’s not quite right. 
The members are not on the hook for reconstruction costs. 
And it’s been a while since I went through the documents, but as I recall, there is a pretty robust force majeure clause that gives them pretty wide latitude to deny member access and benefits in times of crisis.


----------



## Aurora0427

mattpeto said:


> Most of us simply need to hibernate to 2022.



I’ve said several times I wouldn’t mind someone to Sleeping Beauty me and wake me up when this is over.


----------



## kylenne

Aurora0427 said:


> I’ve said several times I wouldn’t mind someone to Sleeping Beauty me and wake me up when this is over.



User name checks out.


----------



## figment0223

JacknSally said:


> *This sounds wonderful actually. Where do we book reservations for this? What time do they open?*


You can start booking it tomorrow.  IT says they are ready this time.  Only 3 hour wait times before you get transferred to the Special Team.


----------



## JacknSally

figment0223 said:


> You can start booking it tomorrow.  IT says they are ready this time.  Only 3 hour wait times before you get transferred to the Special Team.


*
IT is ready this time? I'll believe it when I see it. *


----------



## EmJ

mattpeto said:


> Most of us simply need to hibernate to 2022.


Is this an available option? Where do I sign up?


----------



## DebbieB

MassJester said:


> That’s not quite right.
> The members are not on the hook for reconstruction costs.
> And it’s been a while since I went through the documents, but as I recall, there is a pretty robust force majeure clause that gives them pretty wide latitude to deny member access and benefits in times of crisis.



I remember when I bought 20 years ago, I questioned my guide about a clause that said if your home resort was closed due to damage, a member could not book other resorts during the downtime.  I assume to keep points in balance.    Of course, my guide blew it off and said you would be able to book elsewhere.  I don't think that ever was enacted, both Vero & HH had major damage with downtime.     Vero & HH Members also got hit with a special assessment for the deductible.


----------



## Sandisw

Krandor said:


> If a DVC resort was hit by an earthquake the members would be responsible for paying for the repairs because they own the resort.    Insurance would pay what it covers and anything left over (deductible etc) would be paid by the members of that resort.



 My reading of the contract seems to indicate they can decide not to rebuild and owners would get their share of insurance...


----------



## DebbieB

cakebaker said:


> I suspect had Disney been asked back in March, the day before they closed, did they plan on closing, the answer would’ve been no. I don’t think they know yet and they’re not about to open the possibility and have mass cancellations. I doubt we’ll know anything right up to the moment they announce being closed, IF they do indeed close.



I was thinking about that.   I remember the days before they closed, people scoffed at the idea of closure   .   People would post on Facebook "moderator, close this post, it's ridiculous".    Even minutes before the closing announcement, phone cm's were saying no plans to close.    Here we are at 3+ months later, who would have thought.    I don't think it's impossible.   At some point, they have to think about the PR nightmare if people infected are traced back to being the parks or cm's are infected.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

DebbieB said:


> I was thinking about that.   I remember the days before they closed, people scoffed at the idea of closure   .   People would post on Facebook "moderator, close this post, it's ridiculous".    Even minutes before the closing announcement, phone cm's were saying no plans to close.    Here we are at 3+ months later, who would have thought.    I don't think it's impossible.   At some point, they have to think about the PR nightmare if people infected are traced back to being the parks or cm's are infected.


I actually see this quite differently.  The difference between now and March is that Disney now has a full COVID-19 strategy in place; policies, warnings, capacity control, etc.

Literally everyone who comes to FL now knows they do so at their own risk.  Even more so since it is so widespread and with so much media attention.  At this point, how can anyone claim they “caught COVID at Disney” vs. MCO or DS, or Target, or WalMart, etc.

I hear the arguments that “the brand” is priority #1 (look next to my name if you doubt my understanding or sentiment), but there are additional strong voices in the room belonging to risk management and shareholders.  I personally don’t see a big longterm risk to the Disney brand by COVID either way.  I think this is a battle between risk management and the shareholders, with all the appropriate disclaimers now in place to appease risk management (who were definitely running the show back in March).  Canceling another opening, however, will be disasterous for Disney share price.

I’m booked for the 13th-24th of July.  If I get cancelled, that money is going towards buying stock at a very deep discount.


----------



## teach22180

Not to go off topic but I wanted to report back about my AP experiences. I have park reservations for my entire resort stay in October. And for more than 3 days in December when I am hoping to get a resort reservation later on. I thought maybe I was able to do that because it was after my resort stay so I tried to pick up yet another reservation in August and I was able to. I did cancel that 1 because I don't plan to be there in August. I am so sorry for those who couldn't even get 3 days. I am doing mine in the browser on my phone.


----------



## JacknSally

*Disney needs to drop some news this weekend so we can get to page 2000 this month   *

*We can celebrate with this!*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Saw this...apparently an update to the DVC last night. Jambo house villas back on the menu for July 10?


----------



## scrappinginontario

All I can say is I’m thankful FL is taking steps to slow things down.  Closing bars as like putting a band-aid in a gaping wound but as someone looking in from the outside, it’s a step in the right direction and I’m thankful they’re doing anything to slow down the numbers!  Let’s hope they continue to do more.  There are peoples’ lives at stake.


----------



## yulilin3

Good morning, a heads up for people with disabilities. Universal is changing the language of their mask enforcement. You can read it on UOTeam.com, but here's the info. I would assume Disney might go in the same direction once the parks open
*Face Covering Policy Adjusted for ADA Accommodations*
posted 6/24/2020
As we continue to implement our new health and safety measures, we are constantly evaluating these procedures and making adjustments as needed to keep the highest levels of health and safety of our Team Members and Guests as our top priority.
We are following CDC guidelines as well as local health protocols, and as such, face coverings are required to visit Universal Orlando Resort. If a Guest does not have a face covering, we have them available for purchase. Face coverings for Team Members are available at Wardrobe. _(Please review the Safety Reminders for Those Reporting to Property for complete details.)_
Effective tomorrow (Thursday, June 25), Guests who have a disability that prevents them from wearing a face covering must speak to a Guest Services Coordinator who will inform them of the alternate accommodation, which is to wear a face shield during their visit. A white checkered wristband will be given to Guests requesting an accommodation. Please note that face shields are not permitted on certain attractions, and Guests will have to switch to a face covering for those experiences. Attraction details will be communicated to Guests during their accommodation discussion at Guest Services.
This updated accommodation allows us to assist Guests with disabilities that prevent them from wearing face coverings in a way that adheres to our enhanced protocols. We feel this is a great enhancement for both our Team Members and our Guests. For questions, please contact Guest Services.


----------



## roth697

I wrote this earlier and wasn't sure if anyone had any thoughts


#36,784
Shouldn't the AP preview e-mail get sent soon? We are less then two weeks out from the 9th. Does anyone know what the time frame was between the Pandora e-mail and previews or the SWGE e-mail and previews?


----------



## 2letterwords

yulilin3 said:


> Good morning, a heads up for people with disabilities. Universal is changing the language of their mask enforcement. You can read it on UOTeam.com, but here's the info. I would assume Disney might go in the same direction once the parks open
> *Face Covering Policy Adjusted for ADA Accommodations*
> posted 6/24/2020
> As we continue to implement our new health and safety measures, we are constantly evaluating these procedures and making adjustments as needed to keep the highest levels of health and safety of our Team Members and Guests as our top priority.
> We are following CDC guidelines as well as local health protocols, and as such, face coverings are required to visit Universal Orlando Resort. If a Guest does not have a face covering, we have them available for purchase. Face coverings for Team Members are available at Wardrobe. _(Please review the Safety Reminders for Those Reporting to Property for complete details.)_
> Effective tomorrow (Thursday, June 25), Guests who have a disability that prevents them from wearing a face covering must speak to a Guest Services Coordinator who will inform them of the alternate accommodation, which is to wear a face shield during their visit. A white checkered wristband will be given to Guests requesting an accommodation. Please note that face shields are not permitted on certain attractions, and Guests will have to switch to a face covering for those experiences. Attraction details will be communicated to Guests during their accommodation discussion at Guest Services.
> This updated accommodation allows us to assist Guests with disabilities that prevent them from wearing face coverings in a way that adheres to our enhanced protocols. We feel this is a great enhancement for both our Team Members and our Guests. For questions, please contact Guest Services.


I think this is important.   A local (to me) theme park is opening next week and has stated that they will "respectfully assume" that those without a mask can't wear one for medical reasons.   There were hundreds, if not thousands of comments from people saying things like "well, I guess everyone in my family has a medical condition then."


----------



## AmishGuy91

2letterwords said:


> I think this is important.   A local (to me) theme park is opening next week and has stated that they will "respectfully assume" that those without a mask can't wear one for medical reasons.   There were hundreds, if not thousands of comments from people saying things like " well, I guess everyone in my family has a medical condition then."



Companies and governments should be well past the point of expecting people will just do the right thing


----------



## yulilin3

roth697 said:


> I wrote this earlier and wasn't sure if anyone had any thoughts
> 
> 
> #36,784
> Shouldn't the AP preview e-mail get sent soon? We are less then two weeks out from the 9th. Does anyone know what the time frame was between the Pandora e-mail and previews or the SWGE e-mail and previews?


the thought is that they want to send registration last minute to avoid a lot of people making plans to come just for that. 
I can't recall previews for Pandora or SWGE but I seem to remember maybe a few weeks about?
CM preview which start the 7th haven't been released either


----------



## rpb718

AmberMV said:


> This thread has gone from panic to sadness.  So in an attempt to lighten the mood I give you a photo of me and my buddy Figment circa 1990.  We will all get back to Disney someday, tomorrow is just a day away
> View attachment 504468



Is that your mom about to do a "facepalm" in the background?  If you could track down the exact date we could have a piece of history here - none other than the invention of the Disney "facepalm".


----------



## roth697

yulilin3 said:


> the thought is that they want to send registration last minute to avoid a lot of people making plans to come just for that.
> I can't recall previews for Pandora or SWGE but I seem to remember maybe a few weeks about?
> CM preview which start the 7th haven't been released either




Thank you!  Just making sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## yulilin3

roth697 said:


> Thank you!  Just making sure I didn't miss it.


we have a thread on the TPAS board just for this, everyone is checking their emails constantly


----------



## courtney1188

My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.

Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> the thought is that they want to send registration last minute to avoid a lot of people making plans to come just for that.
> I can't recall previews for Pandora or SWGE but I seem to remember maybe a few weeks about?
> CM preview which start the 7th haven't been released either


*
We weren’t APs for SWGE so I’m not sure how that one was handled, but we were when Pandora opened and we were able to do that preview. They opened at the end of March (the 24th I think) for preview dates covering a week in mid-May, and then the area opened officially at the end of May 2017.

Makes complete sense right now they’re hoping to avoid people traveling just for these previews!*


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> Good morning, a heads up for people with disabilities. Universal is changing the language of their mask enforcement. You can read it on UOTeam.com, but here's the info. I would assume Disney might go in the same direction once the parks open
> *Face Covering Policy Adjusted for ADA Accommodations*
> posted 6/24/2020
> As we continue to implement our new health and safety measures, we are constantly evaluating these procedures and making adjustments as needed to keep the highest levels of health and safety of our Team Members and Guests as our top priority.
> We are following CDC guidelines as well as local health protocols, and as such, face coverings are required to visit Universal Orlando Resort. If a Guest does not have a face covering, we have them available for purchase. Face coverings for Team Members are available at Wardrobe. _(Please review the Safety Reminders for Those Reporting to Property for complete details.)_
> Effective tomorrow (Thursday, June 25), Guests who have a disability that prevents them from wearing a face covering must speak to a Guest Services Coordinator who will inform them of the alternate accommodation, which is to wear a face shield during their visit. A white checkered wristband will be given to Guests requesting an accommodation. Please note that face shields are not permitted on certain attractions, and Guests will have to switch to a face covering for those experiences. Attraction details will be communicated to Guests during their accommodation discussion at Guest Services.
> This updated accommodation allows us to assist Guests with disabilities that prevent them from wearing face coverings in a way that adheres to our enhanced protocols. We feel this is a great enhancement for both our Team Members and our Guests. For questions, please contact Guest Services.



Thank you for sharing this!  I work at a public institution and have just shared this with our CEO.  We have had entire families visit without face masks, claiming they are medically exempt.  This is a great way to deal with these folks and to accommodate visitors who have legitimate reasons for being unable to safely wear a mask.


----------



## Dentam

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.



Wow, that's crazy considering the parks aren't even open yet.  They could have gotten it in the airport or on the plane I suppose if that's the method of travel they used.  Feeling good about my decision not to go also.  I have volunteers who work with me who are all in their late 60's to mid-70's and would feel awful if I unknowingly brought it back to them or to anyone in my area really.


----------



## courtney1188

JacknSally said:


> *We weren’t APs for SWGE so I’m not sure how that one was handled, but we were when Pandora opened and we were able to do that preview. They opened at the end of March (the 24th I think) for preview dates covering a week in mid-May, and then the area opened officially at the end of May 2017.
> 
> Makes complete sense right now they’re hoping to avoid people traveling just for these previews!*



We did the SWGE preview, and registration opened up just a bit over three weeks in advance. I definitely agree that they’re probably keeping this one closer to the wire to avoid people traveling


----------



## abnihon

WonderlandisReality said:


> Saw this...apparently an update to the DVC last night. Jambo house villas back on the menu for July 10?View attachment 504568



Is this new or has it been there for awhile?
Because Jambo was on this list for July 10th and then was removed and is still missing.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...lSQcWQHa47PN2J8J0WUF9XDWDAk_ln28KIuAH08gxO1-4


----------



## courtney1188

Dentam said:


> Wow, that's crazy considering the parks aren't even open yet.  They could have gotten it in the airport or on the plane I suppose if that's the method of travel they used.  Feeling good about my decision not to go also.  I have volunteers who work with me who are all in their late 60's to mid-70's and would feel awful if I unknowingly brought it back to them or to anyone in my area really.



That’s true - no way of knowing where they contracted it. We’re from a conservative area where many see wearing a mask as some sort of political statement and think the virus is no big deal, so I doubt they were being as careful as they should have been.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

courtney1188 said:


> That’s true - no way of knowing where they contracted it. We’re from a conservative area where many see wearing a mask as some sort of political statement and think the virus is no big deal, so I doubt they were being as careful as they should have been.


It's also possible that they were exposed before they even went to WDW, bc it can take weeks to show symptoms.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

2letterwords said:


> I think this is important.   A local (to me) theme park is opening next week and has stated that they will "respectfully assume" that those without a mask can't wear one for medical reasons.   There were hundreds, if not thousands of comments from people saying things like " well, I guess everyone in my family has a medical condition then."



It’s very important.

Even in this thread before mods put a stop to it we had a fair number of people who were openly talking about how Disney couldn’t make them prove a medical issue, Disney would not make you prove a small child is mask wearing age, you can lie about quarantine related issues, etc.


----------



## Dentam

Ninjagrrl said:


> It's also possible that they were exposed before they even went to WDW, bc it can take weeks to show symptoms.



Makes me think about how many people could be walking around Disney Springs right now spreading it unknowingly.  And then the parks once those open.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

abnihon said:


> Is this new or has it been there for awhile?
> Because Jambo was on this list for July 10th and then was removed and is still missing.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...lSQcWQHa47PN2J8J0WUF9XDWDAk_ln28KIuAH08gxO1-4



my understanding was it was there. Then gone (which was the last I heard too). Then according to the post I saw and copied it is back on the DVC site as of last night.

so basically playing update vs. IT glitch again


----------



## Spridell

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.


This was from a stay this past week?

If so highly doubt they got it from staying at Disney.

Most likely contracted somewhere before Disney.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dentam said:


> Makes me think about how many people could be walking around Disney Springs right now spreading it unknowingly.  And then the parks once those open.


But this is true of anywhere you go. I don't think Disney is inherently any less safe than going to the grocery store. Honestly, I think it's probably more safe as I *know* my local grocery store doesn't go to the lengths that Disney does for cleaning and mask enforcement.


----------



## Marionnette

....


courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.


So the entire family stayed at a DVC resort that just opened on June 22 (5 days ago), returned from their trip, got tested and received their positive test results on or before June 26? I’d say that seems awfully darn fast.


----------



## Spridell

Ninjagrrl said:


> But this is true of anywhere you go. I don't think Disney is inherently any less safe than going to the grocery store. Honestly, I think it's probably more safe as I *know* my local grocery store doesn't go to the lengths that Disney does for cleaning and mask enforcement.


And temp checks.

I was at DS twice this past week and felt VERY safe with the procedures in place.


----------



## Dentam

Ninjagrrl said:


> But this is true of anywhere you go. I don't think Disney is inherently any less safe than going to the grocery store. Honestly, I think it's probably more Dave as I *know* my local grocery store doesn't go to the lengths that Disney does for cleaning and mask enforcement.



My grocery store doesn't have thousands of people from around the country who have traveled through various airports and on planes just to get there.  I definitely feel that a theme park is less safe.  I think someone posted a chart on here recently showing them ranked as one of the highest risk levels as well.  My work place is considered lower risk (public garden) and was allowed by the city and state to reopen (outdoor areas only, not our conservatory, etc), but other institutions in our area are still shut down due to having higher levels of risk associated with them.

Grocery stores in my area enforce masks since they are required in my city.  No mask, no entrance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marionnette said:


> ....
> 
> So the entire family stayed at a DVC resort that just opened on June 22 (5 days ago), returned from their trip, got tested and received their positive test results on or before June 24? I’d say that seems awfully darn fast.



Could very well mean they picked it up beforehand somewhere and were possibly contagious during the trip.

A very real possibility people who are choosing to go to places with large crowds will be facing with right now. If you’re going to Disney, there’s no reason to think you won’t be exposed to people who have COVID-19.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marionnette said:


> ....
> 
> So the entire family stayed at a DVC resort that just opened on June 22 (5 days ago), returned from their trip, got tested and received their positive test results on or before June 26? I’d say that seems awfully darn fast.



Minimum from exposure to start of symptoms that we have seen has been 2 days. It’s plausible I suppose but go down, get exposed, come back, get tested, get results means that every single step would have had to occur at the first possible point in the time window. Either exceptionally bad luck or exposure was before they went.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dentam said:


> My grocery store doesn't have thousands of people from around the country who have traveled through various airports and the on planes just to get there.  I definitely feel that a theme park is less safe.  I think someone posted a chart on here recently showing them ranked as one of the highest risk levels as well.  My work place is considered lower risk (public garden) and was allowed by the city and state to reopen (outdoor areas only, not our conservatory, etc), but other institutions in our area are still shut down due to having higher levels of risk associated with them.


Everybody's level of acceptable risk is different - and so is each individuals exposure to risk. I live in the second hardest hit state in the country - NJ. It's a metropolitan area. Highest population density in the country. People come into this state from NY, Philly, and many of us leave this state to work in those cities as well. Also, we have many airports and lots of interstate commerce. I figure that for me, it's no different than Disney. If another person lives in a less population dense area that is more isolated from interstate travel, than, yes maybe it is more risky. I would not begrudge a person in that situation from feeling it is less safe... For them. That doesn't make it so for everyone.


----------



## Azziefan

With the NBA officially going to Disney, 
Does anyone feel confident Disney will move forward with opening ?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ninjagrrl said:


> But this is true of anywhere you go. I don't think Disney is inherently any less safe than going to the grocery store. Honestly, I think it's probably more safe as I *know* my local grocery store doesn't go to the lengths that Disney does for cleaning and mask enforcement.


While I’m not disagreeing with you at all about the cleanliness, the difference for me personally is I go to the grocery store late in the evening when it’s not busy.  Leave my child at home.  Go in, get what I need with touching as few extras as possible then get out.  I’m there 30-45 mins then go home and sanitize everything.

At Disney I’ll be there longer amounts of time so cannot (not would I want to) keep up that high level of alert.
I agree the Disney  surfaces will be cleaner than my grocery store, I would just expose myself to more at Disney due to the amount of time I’d be there and the number of potential touch surfaces.

Each of us will evaluate what level of exposure we are comfortable with and go (or stay home) from there.


----------



## Spridell

DGsAtBLT said:


> Could very well mean they picked it up beforehand somewhere and were possibly contagious during the trip.
> 
> A very real possibility people who are choosing to go to places with large crowds will be facing with right now. If you’re going to Disney, there’s no reason to think you won’t be exposed to people who have COVID-19.


Which is why there are like a hundred disclaimers on the MDE and when you make reservations.


----------



## Marionnette

DGsAtBLT said:


> Could very well mean they picked it up beforehand somewhere and were possibly contagious during the trip.
> 
> A very real possibility people who are choosing to go to places with large crowds will be facing with right now. If you’re going to Disney, there’s no reason to think you won’t be exposed to people who have COVID-19.


I still think that the turnaround time from when they may have  returned from Disney to getting an actual test result is awfully brief. Unless this family got tested prior to going to Disney, in which case it was extremely selfish and irresponsible of them to go, assuming that this was not an antibody test for prior infection.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ninjagrrl said:


> But this is true of anywhere you go. I don't think Disney is inherently any less safe than going to the grocery store. Honestly, I think it's probably more safe as I *know* my local grocery store doesn't go to the lengths that Disney does for cleaning and mask enforcement.



I think this comparison that is brought up all the time, so I don’t mean to pick on you specifically, is giving people a false sense of security.

For one, this is highly dependant on where you live. Someone who is very local to Disney? Okay, maybe similar risk, kind of. Then you also need to consider that the grocery store is a necessity and cannot be avoided for most like a Disney trip can. You have the ability to be in and out pretty quickly for groceries. You probably aren’t taking the entire family. If you’re going to Disney and even more so if you’re traveling you’re exposing yourself to tens of thousands (or more) of different people throughout the course of your trip. You are no doubt much safer going to a grocery store for an hour in an area where cases are not spiking than traveling to Florida to a week right now.

If people are choosing to go that is their business, but I think the comparison is flawed.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> This was from a stay this past week?
> 
> If so highly doubt they got it from staying at Disney.
> 
> Most likely contracted somewhere before Disney.



What it does mean though is they were at WDW and could have infected others. That’s not near as likely with the parks closed, but it’s not like this will be an isolated incident.


----------



## Doingitagain

WonderlandisReality said:


> Saw this...apparently an update to the DVC last night. Jambo house villas back on the menu for July 10?View attachment 504568





abnihon said:


> Is this new or has it been there for awhile?
> Because Jambo was on this list for July 10th and then was removed and is still missing.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...lSQcWQHa47PN2J8J0WUF9XDWDAk_ln28KIuAH08gxO1-4


The July 10 has been there since the non DVC announcement was made.  They just added the part about Uzima pool and the internal shuttle.


----------



## sixcats

WonderlandisReality said:


> Minimum from exposure to start of symptoms that we have seen has been 2 days. It’s plausible I suppose but go down, get exposed, come back, get tested, get results means that every single step would have had to occur at the first possible point in the time window. Either exceptionally bad luck or exposure was before they went.


Maybe it was Hilton Head or Vero Beach?  Resorts that opened on the 22nd seems unlikely.


----------



## Dentam

Ninjagrrl said:


> I live in the second hardest hit state in the country - NJ.



I think you are in danger of losing this title very soon if not already unfortunately.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> Which is why there are like a hundred disclaimers on the MDE and when you make reservations.



Yes. I don’t mean to imply Disney does not have their behinds covered or anything, just pointing out to the people who will come along and no doubt be worried about hearing things like this and want to know details like where and when they stayed that this kind of thing should be expected going and is a risk you need to be okay with.

Disney is doing a lot to prevent spread, but at the end of the day you’re still going to have people who are contagious walking around the parks and resorts.


----------



## abnihon

Nevermind found it!


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Dentam said:


> I think you are in danger of losing this title very soon if not already unfortunately.


Perhaps, but one thing I've noticed is that while Florida is shooting up in positives, the fatality rate is much slower. Florida is almost caught up to NJ in positives, but Florida is only at 3k deaths compared to our 13k.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Could very well mean they picked it up beforehand somewhere and were possibly contagious during the trip.
> 
> A very real possibility people who are choosing to go to places with large crowds will be facing with right now. If you’re going to Disney, there’s no reason to think you won’t be exposed to people who have COVID-19.



Given timing I think it more likely they were infected before, which brings up 2 things:

1) example of people were were infected and went to WDW as they weren't showing symptons
2) how bad PR can come out about Disney as stories like this come out "I went to Disney and got Covid"- Even if not clear that is where they got it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Universal Japan delays opening of Super Nintendo World

https://tdrexplorer.com/universal-studios-japan-delays-opening-of-super-nintendo-world/


----------



## Dentam

Ninjagrrl said:


> Perhaps, but one thing I've noticed is that while Florida is shooting up in positives, the fatality rate is much slower. Florida is almost caught up to NJ in positives, but Florida is only at 3k deaths compared to our 13k.



Yes, good point.  I've read that the cases there have been more in younger people who are better able to fight the virus.  That's good news for hospitals in the area for sure.  The fear is of these younger folks spreading it to more vulnerable populations though.


----------



## courtney1188

Marionnette said:


> ....
> 
> So the entire family stayed at a DVC resort that just opened on June 22 (5 days ago), returned from their trip, got tested and received their positive test results on or before June 26? I’d say that seems awfully darn fast.



it is awfully darn fast, thought I’m not loving the implication that I’m lying about it. Yes, they were staying for a few nights starting right when they opened. We have clinics here in Michigan that test you and have a result within a half hour. With our numbers being about 300 cases statewide per day (though we’ve seen as low as below 100), were not backlogged and results come quickly.

Who knows where they contracted it, but it seems likely they would have been contagious when they were there. Hence me saying be careful. Obviously hopefully people are being careful anyways, but maybe hearing about an actual case of contagious people there will help. I was pretty angry when I heard about it because I know this family was not being careful - they’ve come in my husband’s store not wearing masks, for example.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Ninjagrrl said:


> It's also possible that they were exposed before they even went to WDW, bc it can take weeks to show symptoms.






Spridell said:


> This was from a stay this past week?
> 
> If so highly doubt they got it from staying at Disney.
> 
> Most likely contracted somewhere before Disney.



No one will ever know where they got it, but this is the problem with people traveling in to Florida and making the problem there worse. Let’s say this family was asymptomatic and didn’t know they had it before they came. Sure, they’re staying at DVC where Disney has protocols and crowds are light right now.

Did they fly? Did they wear their masks on the plane? Did they go to Publix to get groceries? Were they wearing masks when they went? Were they close to someone while not wearing masks on the pool deck? What surfaces did they touch before they were cleaned? How many people did they expose while staying in FL?

It doesn’t really matter where they picked it up because even if they already had it, they brought it to WDW. It’s going to be so much harder to control this once more and more people start coming.


----------



## cakebaker

Ninjagrrl said:


> Perhaps, but one thing I've noticed is that while Florida is shooting up in positives, the fatality rate is much slower. Florida is almost caught up to NJ in positives, but Florida is only at 3k deaths compared to our 13k.


 The problem is, you don’t have to die to suffer significant and possibly lifelong negative effects from having contracted it. We’re just beginning to learn the damage this disease can do.


----------



## NWOhiogal

Honestly, if Florida's numbers keep going up, it's hugely irresponsible of Disney to open on July 11.  No matter how careful they are, WDW is going to be one huge petri dish.  Infected people are going to show up and infect hundreds if not thousands of others. It needs to stay closed until Florida gets this under control.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s going to be so much harder to control this once more and more people start coming.



It’s not being controlled now and no signs that there is any interest in doing so. At this point, if they’re not going to lockdown, FL will lose the battle whether tourists come or not. It’ll just happen faster if they do. And if the choice is just let it run it’s course, and that seems to be what’s being chosen, might as well do it and get it over with it.


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> Makes me think about how many people could be walking around Disney Springs right now spreading it unknowingly.  And then the parks once those open.


I approach going out by assuming everyone has the virus. Been visiting UOR and DS and SW since they opened and now also Contemporary and BW/BC area. with that in m ind I take my precautions , mask, I don't touch my face and constant hand washing and hand sanitizing. That's all anyone coming can do. All the theme parks have made being safe very easy, there's absolutely no excuse to not sanitize your hands.


----------



## courtney1188

Spridell said:


> This was from a stay this past week?
> 
> If so highly doubt they got it from staying at Disney.
> 
> Most likely contracted somewhere before Disney.


I’m not trying to pin an outbreak on Disney here - just saying there are going to be contagious people there who have not been acting carefully and taking proper precautions (as was the case with this family) - so please, everyone try to follow those precautions and stay safe!


----------



## NWOhiogal

cakebaker said:


> The problem is, you don’t have to die to suffer significant and possibly lifelong negative effects from having contracted it. We’re just beginning to learn the damage this disease can do.



Exactly. Many, if not most, of those who show bad symptoms end up with chronic health problems that they might have forever - bronchitis, brain damage, respiratory and lung, kidney, and liver problems. Permanent loss of taste and smell. This virus is not messing around.


----------



## Marionnette

courtney1188 said:


> it is awfully darn fast, thought I’m not loving the implication that I’m lying about it. Yes, they were staying for a few nights starting right when they opened. We have clinics here in Michigan that test you and have a result within a half hour. With our numbers being about 300 cases statewide per day (though we’ve seen as low as below 100), were not backlogged and results come quickly.
> 
> Who knows where they contracted it, but it seems likely they would have been contagious when they were there. Hence me saying be careful. Obviously hopefully people are being careful anyways, but maybe hearing about an actual case of contagious people there will help. I was pretty angry when I heard about it because I know this family was not being careful - they’ve come in my husband’s store not wearing masks, for example.


I didn’t mean to imply that you were lying. My point was that DVC just opened a few days ago. It stretches credibility that a family return (already) and immediately went to get tested so that they had a test result by the 26th. I don’t think you’re lying. I think that your source might be stretching things a bit.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DebbieB said:


> I was thinking about that.   I remember the days before they closed, people scoffed at the idea of closure   .   People would post on Facebook "moderator, close this post, it's ridiculous".    Even minutes before the closing announcement, phone cm's were saying no plans to close.    Here we are at 3+ months later, who would have thought.    I don't think it's impossible.   At some point, they have to think about the PR nightmare if people infected are traced back to being the parks or cm's are infected.


For the record I was never part of any they won't close discussions. I do think it was necessary at the time. And never say never with delaying the reopening but as business has to carry on responsibly, I do think they have a good plan and are going above and beyond even their own state's guidelines. Before there was no way to stay open and try to predict the spread/severity of the virus; now we know how it spreads and can take precautions.

There's a reason CMs deserve paid testing and time off. There's a reason people must agree to a safety waiver before entering. There's a reason temp checks are being done. If a CM in say, Fantasyland tests positive, I wouldn't be shocked to see attractions shut down for a deep clean and if you had your heart set on Winnie the Pooh that day, sorry but not available. CMs will be distanced like we haven't seen before. If there's more the union can be doing to protect their CMs then by all means.

I guess I look at the PR nightmare side as people didn't have to come to WDW, they chose to come smack in the middle of an active, global pandemic. It would be hard to have sympathy for someone trying to blame WDW, especially if they bring grandma or grandpa or their child with asthma or diabetes during this time. Unless there was blatant negligence going on, of course. WDW hasn't incentivized anyone to come and in fact seems to be trying to keep people away.


----------



## SoShiny

From this morning.


----------



## hereforthechurros

A2DisneyMom said:


> I actually see this quite differently.  The difference between now and March is that Disney now has a full COVID-19 strategy in place; policies, warnings, capacity control, etc.
> 
> Literally everyone who comes to FL now knows they do so at their own risk.  Even more so since it is so widespread and with so much media attention.  At this point, how can anyone claim they “caught COVID at Disney” vs. MCO or DS, or Target, or WalMart, etc.
> 
> I hear the arguments that “the brand” is priority #1 (look next to my name if you doubt my understanding or sentiment), but there are additional strong voices in the room belonging to risk management and shareholders.  I personally don’t see a big longterm risk to the Disney brand by COVID either way.  I think this is a battle between risk management and the shareholders, with all the appropriate disclaimers now in place to appease risk management (who were definitely running the show back in March).  Canceling another opening, however, will be disasterous for Disney share price.
> 
> I’m booked for the 13th-24th of July.  If I get cancelled, that money is going towards buying stock at a very deep discount.


Didn't mean to repeat many of these in my post above this  All great points. And if there's a delayed opening, look for the stock to fall below $100!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marionnette said:


> I didn’t mean to imply that you were lying. My point was that DVC just opened a few days ago. It stretches credibility that a family return (already) and immediately went to get tested so that they had a test result by the 26th. I don’t think you’re lying. I think that your source might be stretching things a bit.



There have been people even on here who talked about how getting tested immediately upon  returning home before going about your normal business might be a good idea. Maybe they did that? There are places now where testing is in a good enough place you can get tests out of curiosity if nothing else and get results pretty quick.


----------



## KBoopaloo

cakebaker said:


> What it does mean though is they were at WDW and could have infected others. That’s not near as likely with the parks closed, but it’s not like this will be an isolated incident.


Exactly. Truthfully it doesn’t matter if THEY contracted it at Disney or not. If they contracted it before getting there it only means they were contagious the whole time they were there potentially exposing anyone else they had any contact with during their stay and during their travel to and from. So brushing it off as “they probably already had it” is silly because while it would mean THEY didn’t catch it there, it doesn’t take away the fact that them having it at all exposed other guests. Hopefully they followed the rules and behaved responsibly during their stay and did not pass it on to anyone but these are the kinds of scenarios people need to be thinking about before they move forward with their trips.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Good morning, a heads up for people with disabilities. Universal is changing the language of their mask enforcement. You can read it on UOTeam.com, but here's the info. I would assume Disney might go in the same direction once the parks open
> *Face Covering Policy Adjusted for ADA Accommodations*
> posted 6/24/2020
> As we continue to implement our new health and safety measures, we are constantly evaluating these procedures and making adjustments as needed to keep the highest levels of health and safety of our Team Members and Guests as our top priority.
> We are following CDC guidelines as well as local health protocols, and as such, face coverings are required to visit Universal Orlando Resort. If a Guest does not have a face covering, we have them available for purchase. Face coverings for Team Members are available at Wardrobe. _(Please review the Safety Reminders for Those Reporting to Property for complete details.)_
> Effective tomorrow (Thursday, June 25), Guests who have a disability that prevents them from wearing a face covering must speak to a Guest Services Coordinator who will inform them of the alternate accommodation, which is to wear a face shield during their visit. A white checkered wristband will be given to Guests requesting an accommodation. Please note that face shields are not permitted on certain attractions, and Guests will have to switch to a face covering for those experiences. Attraction details will be communicated to Guests during their accommodation discussion at Guest Services.
> This updated accommodation allows us to assist Guests with disabilities that prevent them from wearing face coverings in a way that adheres to our enhanced protocols. We feel this is a great enhancement for both our Team Members and our Guests. For questions, please contact Guest Services.


Eek I hope this doesn't mean people were taking advantage of this to get out of wearing a mask, to where it has become a problem. Good on you Univeral.


----------



## courtney1188

Marionnette said:


> I didn’t mean to imply that you were lying. My point was that DVC just opened a few days ago. It stretches credibility that a family return (already) and immediately went to get tested so that they had a test result by the 26th. I don’t think you’re lying. I think that your source might be stretching things a bit.


Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.

People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


----------



## AmberMV

rpb718 said:


> Is that your mom about to do a "facepalm" in the background?  If you could track down the exact date we could have a piece of history here - none other than the invention of the Disney "facepalm".


Not my mom in the background and don't have the exact date, but I would be 4 or 5 years old so could be 1989 or 1990


----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> I still think that the turnaround time from when they may have  returned from Disney to getting an actual test result is awfully brief. Unless this family got tested prior to going to Disney, in which case it was extremely selfish and irresponsible of them to go, assuming that this was not an antibody test for prior infection.


I would also assume that they got tested because at least one of them was symptomatic.  That would likely mean they were symptomatic either at Disney World or on the way home.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> This was from a stay this past week?
> 
> If so highly doubt they got it from staying at Disney.
> 
> Most likely contracted somewhere before Disney.


DVC has been open four days, and seems they're already home/tested, so no doubt they had it before traveling.

OP as far as you know are they telling people they contracted it at their resort/Disney?


----------



## Marionnette

DGsAtBLT said:


> There have been people even on here who talked about how getting tested immediately upon  returning home before going about your normal business might be a good idea. Maybe they did that? There are places now where testing is in a good enough place you can get tests out of curiosity if nothing else and get results pretty quick.


Yes. This I understand. I live in an area that was once a hotspot. Testing is available from private labs if you can’t get your doctor to write a script for one. The instruments that do the half-hour test are limited in number and the assay materials are expensive. The throughput on those instruments is about 2-3 per hour.

Yes, they very well could have done that. Flew down to Florida from Michigan and stayed at a DVC that opened on 6/22. Stayed all of 3 nights. Flew back on 6/25. Got a quick test on 6/26 and had a result the same day. But I’m not buying if that’s what’s selling.


----------



## Spridell

Disney doesn't seem to be slowing down in their plans.......as of now



https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-wants-to-resume-stages-shows-union-doesnt-agree/


----------



## NWOhiogal

courtney1188 said:


> Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home.



I think that's going to be a common scenario: You're ready to go to Disney, you start feeling punk the day you leave and think "I've paid a lot of money for this vacation and I'm ready to go, I'm just going to ignore my symptoms and go! It's probably just a cold!"

You go because that money is nonrefundable, darn it, and then when you get home you get tested and...oops.

Think of how many people they may have infected while they were there. In the airport, on the plane, in the hotel. The baggage handler, the maid who cleaned their room, everyone at the resort who touched things they touched. Every sneeze, every cough put COVID particles into the air.

WDW is going to be a petri dish.


----------



## KBoopaloo

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


And people like this are the reason I would not feel comfortable getting on a plane and traveling anywhere right now, Disney or otherwise. People keep talking about personal responsibility in the face of this virus but I can only control what I can control and am at the mercy of how personally responsible other people are when I am sharing space with them. So the cries of “stay in your house of you are scared” really rankle me because I don’t want to stay in my house! I want to be back to some semblance of normal but then I wonder how many people are as selfish and callous as this family who were all feeling kind of lousy and STILL moved forward with a vacation that would expose them to hundreds of other people (thousands once the parks open) and I know that I can be as responsible as I want but I could still end up sick if I end up sitting next to someone like this on a plane.


----------



## Princess Merida

Here at VGF now.  Enchanted Rose is closed of course due to new announcement.  Splash pad is not open.  Visited Gasparilla and the gift shops.  They are being very very careful here.  Fencing is being put up for the NBA.  It’s definitely not pretty.   Nice to change resorts mid trip this time due to limited dining and we needed a new pool to hang out in.


----------



## courtney1188

Marionnette said:


> Yes. This I understand. I live in an area that was once a hotspot. Testing is available from private labs if you can’t get your doctor to write a script for one. The instruments that do the half-hour test are limited in number and the assay materials are expensive. The throughput on those instruments is about 2-3 per hour.
> 
> Yes, they very well could have done that. Flew down to Florida from Michigan and stayed at a DVC that opened on 6/22. Stayed all of 3 nights. Flew back on 6/25. Got a quick test on 6/26 and had a result the same day. But I’m not buying if that’s what’s selling.


It’s really disingenuous to say “I’m not saying you’re lying” and then say you’re not buying it. Testing processes must be quite different where you are. Here, Walgreens is running drive through test clinics. My dad is a manager there and runs one of them. Takes them 15 minutes to get a result. And these are not super expensive tests. I’m not a new poster here. I’m posting only what I know to be true. What would be the point in me making this up?


----------



## hereforthechurros

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. *Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving* (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


That's 100% on them.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-wants-to-resume-stages-shows-union-doesnt-agree/
sounds like the absence of FOTLK and Nemo is more due to the union than the theatre environment itself


----------



## Dentam

NWOhiogal said:


> I think that's going to be a common scenario: You're ready to go to Disney, you start feeling punk the day you leave and think "I've paid a lot of money for this vacation and I'm ready to go, I'm just going to ignore my symptoms and go! It's probably just a cold!"
> 
> You go because that money is nonrefundable, darn it, and then when you get home you get tested and...oops.
> 
> Think of how many people they may have infected while they were there. In the airport, on the plane, in the hotel. The baggage handler, the maid who cleaned their room, everyone at the resort who touched things they touched. Every sneeze, every cough put COVID particles into the air.
> 
> WDW is going to be a petri dish.



I took it as they started to feel badly the day they were leaving the DVC resort.  But yeah, I could see this scenario happening as well unfortunately.  Either way, coming or going, there will be more spread of the virus with increased travel to destinations like WDW.


----------



## Farro

NWOhiogal said:


> Exactly.* Many, if not most, of those who show bad symptoms end up with chronic health problems that they might have forever - bronchitis, brain damage, respiratory and lung, kidney, and liver problems. Permanent loss of taste and smell.* This virus is not messing around.



Do we have a source with statistics for this? I know it happens to some because we saw their particular story on news-sites, but you are saying many, if not most.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.


June 15 was the opening date for DVC Hilton Head and DVC Vero Beach so a full week before the DVC WDW locations. I am guessing they got it at one of those two places.


----------



## courtney1188

KBoopaloo said:


> And people like this are the reason I would not feel comfortable getting on a plane and traveling anywhere right now, Disney or otherwise. People keep talking about personal responsibility in the face of this virus but I can only control what I can control and am at the mercy of how personally responsible other people are when I am sharing space with them. So the cries of “stay in your house of you are scared” really rankle me because I don’t want to stay in my house! I want to be back to some semblance of normal but then I wonder how many people are as selfish and callous as this family who were all feeling kind of lousy and STILL moved forward with a vacation that would expose them to hundreds of other people (thousands once the park open) and I know that I can be as responsible as I want but I could still end up sick of I end up sitting next to someone like this on a plane.


I agree 100%! I have a child who can’t/won’t wear a mask (autism spectrum), so we’re stuck at home. I’m very sick of it! But I don’t want to be one of these people making the situation worse and the whole thing last longer because of some nonsensical “that’s not going to happen to me” mindset.


----------



## courtney1188

Perdita&Pongo said:


> June 15 was the opening date for DVC Hilton Head and DVC Vero Beach so a full week before the DVC WDW locations. I am guessing they got it at one of those two places.


They were in Florida. I’m sure they contracted it before, since they just arrived Monday and only stayed a few days.


----------



## cakebaker

NWOhiogal said:


> I think that's going to be a common scenario: You're ready to go to Disney, you start feeling punk the day you leave and think "I've paid a lot of money for this vacation and I'm ready to go, I'm just going to ignore my symptoms and go! It's probably just a cold!"
> 
> You go because that money is nonrefundable, darn it, and then when you get home you get tested and...oops.
> 
> WDW is going to be a petri dish.


if we can’t get people to show a little concern for others by doing nothing more than wear a mask, why would we ever expect them to cancel a trip just because they don’t feel great? One costs them nothing and they won’t even do that. SMH

People have always gone to WDW when they’re sick and they still will.


----------



## Marionnette

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


Well, then it was selfish and irresponsible of him to go. I’m sure that there will be others just like him who feel that their trip is more important than public health. That’s why it’s important to do whatever you can to protect yourself from infection, which includes cancelling trips to hotspots until they cool down, especially if you are in a high-risk category.


----------



## Spridell

Princess Merida said:


> Here at VGF now.  Enchanted Rose is closed of course due to new announcement.  Splash pad is not open.  Visited Gasparilla and the gift shops.  They are being very very careful here.  Fencing is being put up for the NBA.  It’s definitely not pretty.   Nice to change resorts mid trip this time due to limited dining and we needed a new pool to hang out in.View attachment 504600View attachment 504601



Well that is just outright ugly..  You think they could of gotten a little more creative.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

NWOhiogal said:


> I think that's going to be a common scenario: You're ready to go to Disney, you start feeling punk the day you leave and think "I've paid a lot of money for this vacation and I'm ready to go, I'm just going to ignore my symptoms and go! It's probably just a cold!"
> 
> You go because that money is nonrefundable, darn it, and then when you get home you get tested and...oops.
> 
> WDW is going to be a petri dish.



People do this literally all the time. People openly and proudly talk about the one time they toughed it out with *insert symptom here* to enjoy the parks for their kids. People talk about how their reason for a fever was totally legit and not COVID so running around the parks with it would be okay.

The spread prevention is going to be nearly all on Disney because unfortunately there are tons of people who refuse to take other people’s well being into consideration.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.


That’s fast.  It just opened on Monday.  Adding the average five days to that I’d more likely wager they got it before they got there or during their travels.  Hopefully they didn’t pass it at WDW.  Hope they’re doing well


----------



## SoShiny

As someone who is at Disney now and has been here all week, we assume that every person that we see has covid-19. We take precautions accordingly. That being said, we have felt completely safe at our resort and at Universal, except for a couple of times - when other guests were being stupid. Stupid is everywhere. It is definitely in my hometown. Disney is doing a superb job of keeping people as safe as possible in this environment.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

courtney1188 said:


> It’s really disingenuous to say “I’m not saying you’re lying” and then say you’re not buying it. Testing processes must be quite different where you are. Here, Walgreens is running drive through test clinics. My dad is a manager there and runs one of them. Takes them 15 minutes to get a result. And these are not super expensive tests. I’m not a new poster here. I’m posting only what I know to be true. What would be the point in me making this up?


No one is saying you are making it up - in fact many have said exactly the opposite. I'm not sure why you are trying to turn it into an attack on you personally. People can believe anything they want.


----------



## Jen0107c

courtney1188 said:


> It’s really disingenuous to say “I’m not saying you’re lying” and then say you’re not buying it. Testing processes must be quite different where you are. Here, Walgreens is running drive through test clinics. My dad is a manager there and runs one of them. Takes them 15 minutes to get a result. And these are not super expensive tests. I’m not a new poster here. I’m posting only what I know to be true. What would be the point in me making this up?


Do you know by any chance if the family made Disney aware of the positive COVID test? Just curious how contact tracing will happen.


----------



## courtney1188

Marionnette said:


> Well, then it was selfish and irresponsible of him to go. I’m sure that there will be others just like him who feel that their trip is more important than public health. That’s why it’s important to do whatever you can to protect yourself from infection, which includes cancelling trips to hotspots until they cool down, especially if you are in a high-risk category.


Let me clarify that when I say the day they were leaving, I mean the day they were leaving Disney. But regardless, I still think it was selfish and irresponsible - he was going out in public the days before the trip without a mask on and saying the whole thing was a hoax (we really need to find a new finance guy...ugh. Even if it means losing them as our customers.) In complete agreement about doing whatever you can to protect yourself.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276875972411678721
The statement from Disney is interesting!


----------



## mmackeymouse

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.
> 
> Editing to add - and before anyone asks, no, unfortunately I don’t know which resort they stayed at.



Something smells really rotten in Denmark here. 

So for one...tests generally produce false negatives more often than not, when they are taken too early, as in within the first 4 days of infection. The resorts only opened 5 days ago. Taken this early in the process, I would think at least one of them would came back with a negative, even if it's just a false negative. 

It seems strange that the whole family was tested. I'm not sure if they went to their family doctor immediately upon returning or if it was a drive-thru testing spot. So....unless multiple people were symptomatic...which I'd hope if they were symptomatic, they would inform Disney while they were there so that they could be tested/quarantined. If they were asymptomatic and they were being tested "just in case," what I would expect to happen is one or two people are tested first. Then, if they turn up positive, the rest get tested. If they turn up negative, then they would probably just wait it out and assume they are fine.  But, even if they did have a reason for all being tested...turnaround time on those tests are one or two days (unless they live somewhere a 15 minute test is available...although even that is unlikely bc I am pretty sure those are saved for acute cases, not people who are asymptomatic and just being precautionary)

Like others have said, the timeline seems really, really unlikely that they contracted the virus at Disney. Now, it could be that one or two already had it, and then being in close quarters together, it spread to the rest. Or maybe they all had been exposed before the trip. But...for them to ALL be exposed on Monday, get home, get tested, and get results by yesterday seems really, really unlikely. 




Ninjagrrl said:


> It's also possible that they were exposed before they even went to WDW, bc it can take weeks to show symptoms.



Yup. Essentially they took the virus TO Disney, not the other way around. Which...sort of counters the major spikes that we have been seeing in Florida. Florida could be in tip-top shape, and if people are taking the virus from their home states TO Disney World...it doesn't really matter what is going on in Florida.


----------



## courtney1188

Jen0107c said:


> Do you know by any chance if the family made Disney aware of the positive COVID test? Just curious how contact tracing will happen.



I’d hope so - our county is only seeing about a dozen cases per day, so they’ve been pretty good about contact tracing. Don’t really have details since this isn’t a close friend or relative or anything, just our finance guy who shops at our store occasionally.


----------



## AmberMV

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. *Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them)* and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


This is a reality that everyone needs to be aware of.  It's pretty clear this family got CoVid before going to Disney and exposed every single person on the way to and from Disney and while there.  This _will_ happen, en masse.

And OP already stated that this particular family has been very nonchalent about precautions, not wearing masks in their local stores or visiting people.

Sad, the society we live in


----------



## hereforthechurros

courtney1188 said:


> Let me clarify that when I say the day they were leaving, I mean the day they were leaving Disney. But regardless, I still think it was selfish and irresponsible - he was going out in public the days before the trip without a mask on and saying the whole thing was a hoax (we really need to find a new finance guy...ugh. Even if it means losing them as our customers.) In complete agreement about doing whatever you can to protect yourself.


Thanks for the clarification. From your first post I had the impression they were implying they caught it from their DVC stay. Any idea if they are telling people they caught it at Disney?


----------



## Emily3690

Princess Merida said:


> Here at VGF now.  Enchanted Rose is closed of course due to new announcement.  Splash pad is not open.  Visited Gasparilla and the gift shops.  They are being very very careful here.  Fencing is being put up for the NBA.  It’s definitely not pretty.   Nice to change resorts mid trip this time due to limited dining and we needed a new pool to hang out in.View attachment 504600View attachment 504601


Yikes! Thank you for posting these pictures.  Does it look like VGF guests will be able to use the Courtyard Pool or is that getting "fenced off" too


----------



## Spridell

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276875972411678721
> The statement from Disney is interesting!



Seem like Disney saying we have the approval of the govt we are moving forward.


----------



## Princess Merida

Emily3690 said:


> Yikes! Thank you for posting these pictures.  Does it look like VGF guests will be able to use the Courtyard Pool or is that getting "fenced off" too


It looks like it will be fenced off.  It is not open now.  Only the beaches pool is open.


----------



## Aurora0427

NWOhiogal said:


> I think that's going to be a common scenario: You're ready to go to Disney, you start feeling punk the day you leave and think "I've paid a lot of money for this vacation and I'm ready to go, I'm just going to ignore my symptoms and go! It's probably just a cold!"
> 
> You go because that money is nonrefundable, darn it, and then when you get home you get tested and...oops.
> 
> Think of how many people they may have infected while they were there. In the airport, on the plane, in the hotel. The baggage handler, the maid who cleaned their room, everyone at the resort who touched things they touched. Every sneeze, every cough put COVID particles into the air.
> 
> WDW is going to be a petri dish.



Yep. This is the problem. People won’t cancel their trips if they’re sick, unless they’re one step away from having to be hospitalized.


----------



## Marionnette

SoShiny said:


> As someone who is at Disney now and has been here all week, we assume that every person that we see has covid-19. We take precautions accordingly. That being said, we have felt completely safe at our resort and at Universal, except for a couple of times - when other guests were being stupid. Stupid is everywhere. It is definitely in my hometown. Disney is doing a superb job of keeping people as safe as possible in this environment.


45 years of hospital laboratory experience has taught me that you treat every specimen as if they are infectious. I feel the same way about going out in public during this pandemic. You stay 6 feet away from me, I’ll stay 2 meters away from you. We’ll both wear masks, keep our hands away from our faces and wash them frequently in order to protect each other.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

courtney1188 said:


> Let me clarify that when I say the day they were leaving, I mean the day they were leaving Disney. But regardless, I still think it was selfish and irresponsible - he was going out in public the days before the trip without a mask on and saying the whole thing was a hoax (we really need to find a new finance guy...ugh. Even if it means losing them as our customers.) In complete agreement about doing whatever you can to protect yourself.



there is a lot to unpack here. I’m not doingthe contract tracing on this case obviously but I would likely focus more on the pre trip behavior Based upon your summary. But then they may have to get into the contacts on the trip (including the airport if they flew)
What a hot mess.


----------



## cakebaker

“As we reopen our theme parks, we would like to include live stage shows. We have heard from many cast members that they are eager to return; however, the Actors’ Equity Association has not agreed to the terms of the recall impacting our ability to invite these cast members back at this time. The health and well-being of our cast members and guests is an important priority for us, and our theme park reopening plan has been approved by county and state officials.“

My disappointment in Disney grows more every day. I hope the Union stands firm in the face of pure insanity. To expect performers to engage in risky activity, especially when distancing and mask wearing would be near impossible is just unbelievable.


----------



## chicagoshannon

courtney1188 said:


> it is awfully darn fast, thought I’m not loving the implication that I’m lying about it. Yes, they were staying for a few nights starting right when they opened. We have clinics here in Michigan that test you and have a result within a half hour. With our numbers being about 300 cases statewide per day (though we’ve seen as low as below 100), were not backlogged and results come quickly.
> 
> Who knows where they contracted it, but it seems likely they would have been contagious when they were there. Hence me saying be careful. Obviously hopefully people are being careful anyways, but maybe hearing about an actual case of contagious people there will help. I was pretty angry when I heard about it because I know this family was not being careful - they’ve come in my husband’s store not wearing masks, for example.


my question is were they sick or did they just want to get tested when they got back because of the travel?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cakebaker said:


> “As we reopen our theme parks, we would like to include live stage shows. We have heard from many cast members that they are eager to return; however, the Actors’ Equity Association has not agreed to the terms of the recall impacting our ability to invite these cast members back at this time. The health and well-being of our cast members and guests is an important priority for us, and our theme park reopening plan has been approved by county and state officials.“
> 
> My disappointment in Disney grows more every day. I hope the Union stands firm in the face of pure insanity. To expect performers to engage in risky activity, especially when distancing and mask wearing would be near impossible is just unbelievable.


It looks at though Disney is saying "well, we would rather do it with you, but we have no issue doing it without you."

Aren't the stage performers in one of the safest roles?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

At the end of the day picking apart everything @courtney1188 says about this family (and I think the story is completely plausible if it matters) changes nothing. It’s a pandemic, cases are spiking, contagious people will be in Disney, people will catch it there and bring it there.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> It seems strange that the whole family was tested. I'm not sure if they went to their family doctor immediately upon returning or if it was a drive-thru testing spot. So....unless multiple people were symptomatic...which I'd hope if they were symptomatic, they would inform Disney while they were there so that they could be tested/quarantined. If they were asymptomatic and they were being tested "just in case," what I would expect to happen is one or two people are tested first. Then, if they turn up positive, the rest get tested. If they turn up negative, then they would probably just wait it out and assume they are fine.  But, even if they did have a reason for all being tested...turnaround time on those tests are one or two days (unless they live somewhere a 15 minute test is available...although even that is unlikely bc I am pretty sure those are saved for acute cases, not people who are asymptomatic and just being precautionary)



It depends where you live. We live in a state with robust testing and we can get the rapid test for our whole family through our pediatrician’s office if we want it. If one person in our family has one symptom, they want us all to get tested so we know if we should quarantine one positive family member away from the rest as much as possible and reduce the spread in our own home. Also the drive-up testing is available to all for any reason.

Many experts have suggested getting tested after returning from a trip before returning to work, daycare, etc. That’s a responsible thing to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-wants-to-resume-stages-shows-union-doesnt-agree/
> sounds like the absence of FOTLK and Nemo is more due to the union than the theatre environment itself



Yeah I think is - seems likely when the Droid building is open but the lightsaber building is not (the later uses equity performers the former does not)


----------



## Wreckem

cakebaker said:


> “As we reopen our theme parks, we would like to include live stage shows. We have heard from many cast members that they are eager to return; however, the Actors’ Equity Association has not agreed to the terms of the recall impacting our ability to invite these cast members back at this time. The health and well-being of our cast members and guests is an important priority for us, and our theme park reopening plan has been approved by county and state officials.“
> 
> My disappointment in Disney grows more every day. I hope the Union stands firm in the face of pure insanity. To expect performers to engage in risky activity, especially when distancing and mask wearing would be near impossible is just unbelievable.



Universal has doing performances since they opened. In masks.


----------



## Jen0107c

chicagoshannon said:


> my question is were they sick or did they just want to get tested when they got back because of the travel?


In a prior post I believe it was said that they started feeling sick on the last day.


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> At the end of the day picking apart everything @courtney1188 says about this family (and I think the story is completely plausible if it matters) changes nothing. It’s a pandemic, cases are spiking, contagious people will be in Disney, people will catch it there and bring it there.


Exactly. People have traveled to Disney with viruses for as long as the parks have been open and people will continue to do so with COVID. It’s unfortunate, but as people are posting here, the best you can do is imagine everyone you’re coming into contact with has it and take every extra precaution you can.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Wreckem said:


> Universal has doing performances since they opened. In masks.


Yes, and equity isn't going after universal.
But the contract between Disney and equity ends in 2021, so my guess is leverage for some kind of big ask in upcoming negotiations.


----------



## always

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Aren't the stage performers in one of the safest roles?


Unless a fellow stage performer has it and doesn't know it.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> So for one...tests generally produce false negatives more often than not, when they are taken too early, as in within the first 4 days of infection.



My daughter and her husband are going to be tested today. Their dr told them if they were asymptomatic ( they are), to wait a minimum of 3 days since exposure with a max window of 7. According to him, if you test at 3 days, you’re likely to show positive, but a re- test would be needed to be sure. At 7 days, you’d be in the clear. They opted to wait the 7 days.

Their test will be the quick result. It is now readily available here and we’re in Oklahoma- if we can get them here, anyone can. lol we can go anytime we want, symptoms or no symptoms and be tested for the virus and/or het the antibodies test. It’s free.

That said, it’s much more worrisome that clearly they were already infected while at WDW. That’s exactly how community spread starts.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Disney doesn't seem to be slowing down in their plans.......as of now
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disney-world-wants-to-resume-stages-shows-union-doesnt-agree/


I have friends in entertainment and most of them are against reopening, I understand their point of view, in shows like FotLK and FNtM, they are in close proximity to each other, singing and dancing
I was able to see a technical rehearsal of the new Bourne Stuntacular show at Universal and the actors all had to wear masks and only had them off when they were dubbing the lines, but all the stunt actors and the regular actors when they were speaking they had masks. It would be very strange to see these shows at Disney like that


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It looks at though Disney is saying "well, we would rather do it with you, but we have no issue doing it without you."
> 
> Aren't the stage performers in one of the safest roles?


 Hardly. They are doing strenuous activities in close quarters with other performers. Guests aren’t the only risk. And for most of these shows, masks would not be feasible. 

And yes, Disney is saying with or without them, they’re opening.....for now. But to lay the blame on employees who don’t want to get sick is disgusting. They want to play the Union card here, but the Union represents the employees and their best interests. Something Disney doesn’t seem to be all that interested in.


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Aren't the stage performers in one of the safest roles?



*Unfortunately, singing is a great way to spread the virus. Plus, the stage performers (singing or not) are often in unavoidably close proximity to one another, both on-stage and off. It would be incredibly risky for the performers, as well as potentially the audience members, as singing expels droplets at a greater velocity and over a greater distance than simply talking. Singing, dancing, and projecting voices would all make stage performances dangerous. That's one reason why Broadway has gone dark.*


----------



## Dulcee

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. People have traveled to Disney with viruses for as long as the parks have been open and people will continue to do so with COVID. It’s unfortunate, but as people are posting here, the best you can do is imagine everyone you’re coming into contact with has it and take every extra precaution you can.



Yup. Last summer my daughter and I caught norovirus at Disney. She was only 10 months old at the time and we got to conclude our trip with a brief stay at Orlando children’s. I wish half of these measures were in place back then (or I was as cognizant then about sanitizing all the things) and we may not have ended that trip on such a low note. I’m not sure the Disney property has ever been cleaner than it is right now.


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It looks at though Disney is saying "well, we would rather do it with you, but we have no issue doing it without you."
> 
> Aren't the stage performers in one of the safest roles?


my song performs with the Frog Choir at Universal and they have to walk out on stage and perform with masks on, he's a vocal percussionist so there's definitely a lot of spitting, but yeah singing and performing in general generates a lot of mouth fluid


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I have friends in entertainment and most of them are against reopening, I understand their point of view, in shows like FotLK and FNtM, they are in close proximity to each other, singing and dancing
> I was able to see a technical rehearsal of the new Bourne Stuntacular show at Universal and the actors all had to wear masks and only had them off when they were dubbing the lines, but all the stunt actors and the regular actors when they were speaking they had masks. It would be very strange to see these shows at Disney like that



At least with Bourne it is a new show so you don't have a non-mask version to compare it to / to be thrown off with.

I think some at WDW would be ok - like FotLK they could theme them to the costumes (assuming appropriate way to do that), but others would definitely seem odd - like Belle wearing on in BatB.

But lots of things now are "odd" so what's one more


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm pretty sure if FOTLK starts again "my favorite".. that they will have some great matching masks..

...and...2000 here we come


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> my song performs with the Frog Choir at Universal and they have to walk out on stage and perform with masks on, he's a vocal percussionist so there's definitely a lot of spitting, but yeah singing and performing in general generates a lot of mouth fluid


This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


I believe so


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..



Really? 

Am I that naive hahaha oops.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

rteetz said:


>


Is this the magical symbol to stay on topic?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>





Bibbidi bobbidi GONE!


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


*
I would actually be interested to know this answer, just for general knowledge! I know the leads in the Little Mermaid and the BatB stage show don't lip-sync, as I know people who have been Ariel and Belle, and I don't think the performers at Nemo do. I wasn't able to tell with FotLK, though! I finally landed on they were actually singing, lol.

The necessary voice projection (even with mics) for spoken dialogue and the close proximity of the performers is still a big risk-factor, though, even if the majority are actually lip-syncing.*


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


 FOTLK is live, as are most any of the broadway quality shows.


----------



## bffer

Just to reiterate some others. There is a rapid COVID test. My local hospital offers it. So it is totally plausible to get results quickly.


----------



## Farro

Well, sorry my posts were deleted. I hope you can leave this for a minute or two because I'm uncomfortable with impression people were painting of me.

I am quite shocked at how some people were taking my posts. I never meant to imply what some of you were thinking. I am very passionate about the topic and work in my hospital and in my neighborhood getting the word out to those who don't hear it. All about this disease, the risks, things you can do to prevent, help getting access to healthcare.

Never meant to say it was someone's own fault. I would never say that. I'm actually sitting here really upset as I would never dream of harming or making painful accusations against others.

I don't know what to even think now. I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## Disneysoule

Where are our insiders on when ADRs are coming?  I’m getting huunnggrryyyy!!


----------



## CastAStone

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


No they are live. I think there are exceptions (I can’t say with 100% certainty but I’d be shocked if all of Disney Jr Dance Party was live)

That’s why I was so disappointed by Disney on Ice.


----------



## cakebaker

Wreckem said:


> Universal has doing performances since they opened. In masks.



I know nothing about the quality of Universal shows. Are these live, broadway quality shows like FOTLK and Finding Nemo? I can’t imagine how those shows can be done wearing masks.


----------



## disneyin3

With the increased availability of testing, has there been any discussion of cast members being tested regularly once parks reopen? How about testing guests on arrival if there is now testing that produces results in 15 minutes?


----------



## chicagoshannon

So do we think they'll theme the GF fencing to the NBA?  Like pictures of the team that area staying there?  They certainly won't leave the hideous chain link/blue fence alone will they?


----------



## LSUmiss

Dentam said:


> My grocery store doesn't have thousands of people from around the country who have traveled through various airports and on planes just to get there.  I definitely feel that a theme park is less safe.  I think someone posted a chart on here recently showing them ranked as one of the highest risk levels as well.  My work place is considered lower risk (public garden) and was allowed by the city and state to reopen (outdoor areas only, not our conservatory, etc), but other institutions in our area are still shut down due to having higher levels of risk associated with them.
> 
> Grocery stores in my area enforce masks since they are required in my city.  No mask, no entrance.


No but in my urban area, grocery stores often have unsavory characters who aren’t wearing masks & who don’t seem to have the best hygiene either. I don’t see ppl like that in wdw.


----------



## HorizonOne

chicagoshannon said:


> So do we think they'll theme the GF fencing to the NBA?  Like pictures of the team that area staying there?  They certainly won't leave the hideous chain link/blue fence alone will they?



Guessing it will stay blue because it’s only temporary and for  cost savings.


----------



## pepperandchips

SoShiny said:


> It was open when we left for dinner at 6pm, BUT I overheard the CMs talking about removing the bar stools. It seems as though they may be modifying the experience.


If you are still there today I would love to know about any modifications to the resort pool bars. Hoping they can figure out how to operate them in a modified way!


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is a dumb question... But don't 99% the performers just lip sync at Disney? Obvious exclusions, but..


live performances are:
FotLK singers (main 4)
FNtM all are miked
VoL
VotLM: Ariel sings live
Disney Jr. both hosts sing live
BatB: Belle and Gaston are live
Indiana Jones Epic, both Indy and Marion are miked
Frozen Sing Along all actors are live


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

CastAStone said:


> No they are live. I think there are exceptions (I can’t say with 100% certainty but I’d be shocked if all of Disney Jr Dance Party was live)
> 
> That’s why I was so disappointed by Disney on Ice.


Hmmmm... I think I might be adding cast members into this Union that are not covered by it. it threw me off when the image for the article was the opening rope drop show. So it's not the characters, but rather the stage show performers only?

Edit: thank you Yulilin3!!


----------



## Arguetafamily

If the performers wore masks, this would probably be good for the parents with small kiddos. I know when mine were small it would have been much easier for me to convince them the masks were "cool" because Nemo, the princess, and other performers were wearing them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> So do we think they'll theme the GF fencing to the NBA?  Like pictures of the team that area staying there?  They certainly won't leave the hideous chain link/blue fence alone will they?



They’ll decorate the NBA facing side lol.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> I know nothing about the quality of Universal shows. Are these live, broadway quality shows like FOTLK and Finding Nemo? I can’t imagine how those shows can be done wearing masks.


They're live mini shows I'd call them.  They have around 4-6 singers/dancers and perform outdoors.  I can't think of an indoor show besides the new Borne stunt show (have no idea what that one entails)


----------



## A2DisneyMom

courtney1188 said:


> That’s true - no way of knowing where they contracted it. We’re from a conservative area where many see wearing a mask as some sort of political statement and think the virus is no big deal, so I doubt they were being as careful as they should have been.


Bit of a blind spot for a financial planner there?  COVID is going to be the driving force in the markets for the next couple of years.  Disney certainly seems to be recognizing this, which is why the park strategy appears to one developed to assume COVID will be present at least through 2021.  That’s reality and why they’re positioned to remain a solid longterm investment.

WDW has always been a Petri dish and I’ve always gone assuming some horrible pathogen is present.  Among my friends and family, I’m the only one who hasn’t gotten seriously ill from a Disney trip; pneumonia from Influenza (A and B, simultaneously!), hand, foot & mouth, norovirus, etc.  We transformed years ago into that family who brings cleaning products for the room and walks around the parks with multiple bottles of hand sanitizer hanging from our bags.  Masks?  No problem.  Glad it’s socially acceptable now.


----------



## Arguetafamily

chicagoshannon said:


> So do we think they'll theme the GF fencing to the NBA?  Like pictures of the team that area staying there?  They certainly won't leave the hideous chain link/blue fence alone will they?



I really hope not, it looks awful


----------



## Spaceguy55

The Sanderson sisters are definitely singers but  Dr. Facilier is always lip synced along with all fur singing characters in all shows.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> They're live mini shows I'd call them.  They have around 4-6 singers/dancers and perform outdoors.  I can't think of an indoor show besides the new Borne stunt show (have no idea what that one entails)



Not something I’d want to do, but they sound much different than the live action shows at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> So do we think they'll theme the GF fencing to the NBA?  Like pictures of the team that area staying there?  They certainly won't leave the hideous chain link/blue fence alone will they?


What do they exactly theme it too? It’s not permanent.


----------



## LSUmiss

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


I don’t think you or they are lying. I just think they’re misinformed & are incorrect about where they contracted it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A2DisneyMom said:


> Bit of a blind spot for a financial planner there?  COVID is going to be the driving force in the markets for the next couple of years.  Disney certainly seems to be recognizing this, which is why the park strategy appears to one developed to assume COVID will be present at least through 2021.  That’s reality and why they’re positioned to remain a solid longterm investment.
> 
> WDW has always been a Petri dish and I’ve always gone assuming some horrible pathogen is present.  Among my friends and family, I’m the only one who hasn’t gotten seriously ill from a Disney trip; pneumonia from Influenza (A and B, simultaneously!), hand, foot & mouth, norovirus, etc.  We transformed years ago into that family who brings cleaning products for the room and walks around the parks with multiple bottles of hand sanitizer hanging from our bags.  Masks?  No problem.  Glad it’s socially acceptable now.



Yeah, traveling with a kid with an allergy you get yourself into extra cleaning routines on airplanes, hotel rooms, and in public in general pretty quickly that lend themselves nicely to a pandemic! We are that family too.


----------



## Jothmas

JacknSally said:


> *I would actually be interested to know this answer, just for general knowledge! I know the leads in the Little Mermaid and the BatB stage show don't lip-sync, as I know people who have been Ariel and Belle, and I don't think the performers at Nemo do. I wasn't able to tell with FotLK, though! I finally landed on they were actually singing, lol.
> 
> The necessary voice projection (even with mics) for spoken dialogue and the close proximity of the performers is still a big risk-factor, though, even if the majority are actually lip-syncing.*


Some Ariels have made me shudder from some of the attempted notes that came out of them during Part of Your World. It was evident it wasn't a recording.


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Hmmmm... I think I might be adding cast members into this Union that are not covered by it. it threw me off when the image for the article was the opening rope drop show. So it's not the characters, but rather the stage show performers only?
> 
> Edit: thank you Yulilin3!!


yeah the actors union is for equity actors.
I forgot to mention the two singers from the MiSiMD


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> What do they exactly theme it too? It’s not permanent.



Temporary construction walls sometimes get something on them. These GF walls are even more temporary though so I’m thinking they don’t bother. Who knows. I also thought they wouldn’t share the GF between NBA and unwashed masses but here we are.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> What do they exactly theme it too? It’s not permanent.


Obviously it's not permanent but neither are any walls Disney puts up.  They still theme them in some way.  Do you think that people paying GF prices should be seeing those ugly chain link fences for 3 months?


----------



## Spaceguy55

A little sound engineer tech talk..if the singers return and are wearing masks the sound crew will adjust the levels , a little less bass and bump up the mid range and treble to get close to normal. The average guests will not be able to tell the difference..


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Temporary construction walls sometimes get something on them. These GF walls are even more temporary though so I’m thinking they don’t bother. Who knows. I also thought they wouldn’t share the GF between NBA and unwashed masses but here we are.


Yeah I’m thinking they are staying like this. No reason to heavily theme them or anything.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Princess Merida said:


> Here at VGF now.  Enchanted Rose is closed of course due to new announcement.  Splash pad is not open.  Visited Gasparilla and the gift shops.  They are being very very careful here.  Fencing is being put up for the NBA.  It’s definitely not pretty.   Nice to change resorts mid trip this time due to limited dining and we needed a new pool to hang out in.View attachment 504600View attachment 504601


Wow that fence is an eyesore.


----------



## Disneysoule

Anyone else seen the park reservations page for APs? HS is gone for all of July now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Well, sorry my posts were deleted. I hope you can leave this for a minute or two because I'm uncomfortable with impression people were painting of me.
> 
> I am quite shocked at how some people were taking my posts. I never meant to imply what some of you were thinking. I am very passionate about the topic and work in my hospital and in my neighborhood getting the word out to those who don't hear it. All about this disease, the risks, things you can do to prevent, help getting access to healthcare.
> 
> Never meant to say it was someone's own fault. I would never say that. I'm actually sitting here really upset as I would never dream of harming or making painful accusations against others.
> 
> I don't know what to even think now. I'm sorry everyone.



I didn't take as you attacking people or anything - I think you had positive intentions.  And this pandemic has highlight the inequality of healthcare in our country and hopefully and be a force to rectify that

But this is also an example of how things can get misconstrued when typed on the internet without conversational back and forth, without tone or body language, ey


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Obviously it's not permanent but neither are any walls Disney puts up.  They still theme them in some way.  Do you think that people paying GF prices should be seeing those ugly chain link fences for 3 months?


Those staying at GF are mainly DVC members. They are locked in for the most part. It’s covered in blue tarps as well. Personally I wouldn’t be bother by it. I’m not going to spend my day staring at a fence.


----------



## Disneysoule

chicagoshannon said:


> Obviously it's not permanent but neither are any walls Disney puts up.  They still theme them in some way.  Do you think that people paying GF prices should be seeing those ugly chain link fences for 3 months?


I bet people will still be able to see most of the players heads above that fence still lol


----------



## rteetz

Image from DVC construction at the Poly. That went on much longer than this and those certainly look like boring fences to me...


----------



## SoShiny

pepperandchips said:


> If you are still there today I would love to know about any modifications to the resort pool bars. Hoping they can figure out how to operate them in a modified way!


BAR RIVA IS OPEN!!! Bar stools removed from bar area. Only change! ♥


----------



## AmberMV

SoShiny said:


> BAR RIVA IS OPEN!!! Bar stools removed from bar area. Only change! ♥


We will be there next weekend!  Did you dine at Toppolino's? And if so, how was the modified experience?


----------



## birostick

SoShiny said:


> BAR RIVA IS OPEN!!! Bar stools removed from bar area. Only change! ♥



So they made it "To-Go". Which makes sense when you read the emergency order.


----------



## TwoMisfits

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> That’s fast.  It just opened on Monday.  Adding the average five days to that I’d more likely wager they got it before they got there or during their travels.  Hopefully they didn’t pass it at WDW.  Hope they’re doing well



Travel days for anyone tend to be the biggest danger times for getting ill - you expose yourself to new germs all over the travel trip and you tend to be stressed and tired going into the travel...so I'm betting someone in the family picked up the virus day 1 at some point on that travel day...and then was symptomatic day 5 (which would hit the median 5-7 days to symptom onset)...

Good on them for getting immediately tested at home...but hoping they were uber-careful on the plane back to Michigan...and then went right home...or they just spread a huge caseload through their plane and Michigan...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneysoule said:


> Anyone else seen the park reservations page for APs? HS is gone for all of July now.



A lot of days in July are totally gone, several.in August too.  Also MK and DHS are gone for Sept 5th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> We will be there next weekend!  Did you dine at Toppolino's? And if so, how was the modified experience?



Also prompts me to wonder about the bar that was on the outside patio area of Topolino's we loved that space!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Still all green for resort guests for all days after the first week..


----------



## SoShiny

AmberMV said:


> We will be there next weekend!  Did you dine at Toppolino's? And if so, how was the modified experience?


We did not. We were planning on character breakfast, but backed out when they cut back the menu. Have a great trip! It is beautiful here.


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also prompts me to wonder about the bar that was on the outside patio area of Topolino's we loved that space!


Yeah I want to see the view from up there!  I've been wanting to visit Riviera since it was completed, hopefully it won't be packed when we are there


----------



## birostick

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot of days in July are totally gone, several.in August too.  Also MK and DHS are gone for Sept 5th
> 
> View attachment 504611View attachment 504612



The weekend of Aug 7th is when passholders who have blackout dates are able to go back to the parks. In case anyone was wondering why a random weekend in August was full.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

birostick said:


> So they made it "To-Go". Which makes sense when you read the emergency order.


Anyone have any on-the-ground news about geyser point?


----------



## SoShiny

birostick said:


> So they made it "To-Go". Which makes sense when you read the emergency order.


Kind of. We are at a table ordering food. We were offered alcohol at our table. Constant stream of to go orders for booze, though.


----------



## AmberMV

FYI, daily state report is out for Florida and


----------



## Spridell

I am hearing another big dump about to be reported for cases in Florida.

This board about to blow up...

@rteetz I feel for you man


----------



## courtney1188

AmberMV said:


> FYI, daily state report is out for Florida and
> View attachment 504613


Yep - that’s from yesterday. They actually usually update this every afternoon, around 3-4pm eastern time. I usually just google ‘Coronavirus numbers *insert state here*’, then go to the news results.

edit: or maybe Florida updates theirs earlier? Maybe I’m wrong about this!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I want to see the view from up there!  I've been wanting to visit Riviera since it was completed, hopefully it won't be packed when we are there



We ate there (Topolino's) and really liked it (though I liked the apps and dessert better than the mains) and the view is so great from the outside are - got to see multiple fireworks from there (though they don't pipe in any music)


----------



## KBoopaloo

Not great. Rate of positive tests in Orange County is 17% again today with 900 plus new cases again too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276896849291509760


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spaceguy55 said:


> Still all green for resort guests for all days after the first week..


I would guess that as the weeks get closer they would start releasing some of the reserved resort capacity to the general public.  Best to check back often I'd think.


----------



## AmberMV

courtney1188 said:


> Yep - that’s from yesterday. They actually usually update this every afternoon, around 3-4pm eastern time. I usually just google ‘Coronavirus numbers *insert state here*’, then go to the news results.
> 
> edit: or maybe Florida updates theirs earlier? Maybe I’m wrong about this!


The state reports are released between 10-11am ET every day, once a day, for the day prior.


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> A lot of days in July are totally gone, several.in August too.  Also MK and DHS are gone for Sept 5th
> 
> View attachment 504611View attachment 504612


I’m Curious what goes next - New Years? Christmas? Columbus Day? I’m just nerdy enough to be excited by it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess that as the weeks get closer they would start releases some of the reserved resort capacity to the general public.  Best to check back often I'd think.



I wonder if they will or the bucket thing is effectively doing what Universal has done for resort guests that people praised, guaranteed park access (the reservation aspect just makes sure no one park gets overwhelmed).


----------



## atlmgm

KBoopaloo said:


> Exactly. Truthfully it doesn’t matter if THEY contracted it at Disney or not. If they contracted it before getting there it only means they were contagious the whole time they were there potentially exposing anyone else they had any contact with during their stay and during their travel to and from. So brushing it off as “they probably already had it” is silly because while it would mean THEY didn’t catch it there, it doesn’t take away the fact that them having it at all exposed other guests. Hopefully they followed the rules and behaved responsibly during their stay and did not pass it on to anyone but these are the kinds of scenarios people need to be thinking about before they move forward with their trips.


Totally agree with you - and would like to know if they notified Disney or if their state's contract tracer contacted Disney to notify others of the potential risk.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> Obviously it's not permanent but neither are any walls Disney puts up.  They still theme them in some way.  Do you think that people paying GF prices should be seeing those ugly chain link fences for 3 months?



Only people there will be staying at the villas.  So at least it limits the number of people being impacted.  Personally, it would not  bother me since it’s my favorite.,,but I know others will.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> I’m Curious what goes next - New Years? Christmas? Columbus Day? I’m just nerdy enough to be excited by it.



I keep checking around Christmas and New Years but guess just too far out

Not sure what September holidays people get in Florida - I know in NY schools get out for some of the Jewish holidays ... Though at this point we still have no idea how schools are going to run come Sept.


----------



## cakebaker

KBoopaloo said:


> Not great. Rate of positive tests in Orange County is 17% again today with 900 plus new cases again too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276896849291509760


I was so hoping yesterday was an anomaly.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276875972411678721
> The statement from Disney is interesting!



Doesn’t sound like a company that’s ready to announce they’re going to delay their reopening...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> FYI, daily state report is out for Florida and
> View attachment 504613


And that’s out of over 78,000 test results.  Positive percentage is actually less than the day before.


----------



## Flamingeaux

CastAStone said:


> I’m Curious what goes next - New Years? Christmas? Columbus Day? I’m just nerdy enough to be excited by it.


Noo, not* Columbus *Day!!


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> I was so hoping yesterday was an anomaly.



For what its worth, they are reporting on the local news here in Florida that these are "lab dumps".  Still lab dump or not it is what it is...


----------



## RaySharpton

Has anyone used the DME from the airport, yet?

Has anyone received their DME luggage tag, yet?

I read that the WDW resort's DME offices are initially closed and when you depart your resort at the end of your vacation I presume there will be a way to set up a DME pick-up time using the MDE.  You will have your luggage at the resort's DME pick-up site and when you get to the airport, you take your luggage to your airline to be checked-in.  And if you don't already have your ticket on your phone, you also get that at your airline.

I've seen photos of the MCO's airport DME before the resorts opened and it looks like they have prepared for social distancing.


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> For what its worth, they are reporting on the local news here in Florida that these are "lab dumps".  Still lab dump or not it is what it is...


 
How many lab dump days in a row can you have? Regardless, it doesn’t explain the 17% positive rate for OC or the 13% overall.


----------



## kylenne

Jothmas said:


> Some Ariels have made me shudder from some of the attempted notes that came out of them during Part of Your World. It was evident it wasn't a recording.



Have heard one or two ladies at FotLK like this during Can You Feel the Love Tonight. Last one I saw had me feeling grateful on her behalf that it was Disney and not the Apollo Theater on Amateur Night. No shade but Sandman definitely would have come for her.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

rteetz said:


> Yeah I’m thinking they are staying like this. No reason to heavily theme them or anything.


It’s a deluxe resort.  Couldn’t they at least wheel out some of their “magical enhancement” shrubbery? 

Business for the “attractive barrier” team at WDW must be booming right now!


----------



## Wreckem

Spridell said:


> For what its worth, they are reporting on the local news here in Florida that these are "lab dumps".  Still lab dump or not it is what it is...



They have to be because Florida doesn’t have that kind of daily testing capability.


----------



## Mit88

Given other trends from states that have gotten hit hard, Florida will steadily climb into next week and probably start leveling off next weekend before the numbers start descending. What happens from there will depend on how people act on the 4th of July weekend


----------



## hereforthechurros

Is there a way to check park availability without being logged in and selecting your party?


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> How many lab dump days in a row can you have? Regardless, it doesn’t explain the 17% positive rate for OC or the 13% overall.


correct.  which is why i said it is what it is regardless


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Is there a way to check park availability without being logged in and selecting your party?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> Is there a way to check park availability without being logged in and selecting your party?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## KBoopaloo

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> And that’s out of over 78,000 test results.  Positive percentage is actually less than the day before.


But it is still way up over where it was just two weeks ago. (12.82% today versus 4.39% on 6/13) With more testing you expect the positive rate to go down. Here in MA we are down to about a 2% positive rate and we have been there consistently since June 10. And we still had 50 deaths yesterday because those lag. It takes a long time to come down from these kinds of high positive test rates especially when most of the state is open. It is really, really hard to stop the spread when the numbers get big and people are not modifying their behavior.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Do I have anything better to do than scroll back on Twitter? I guess not at the moment. It really didn’t take too long though lol. Anyways, 2 days before Disney announced they were shutting down Disneyland they were tweeting on the Disney Parks account a video about how Food & Wine was in full swing there. No way the powers that be did not know they were going to be pulling the plug in 2 days time. Same day also saw a tweet about the St Patrick’s Day festival at Raglan Road and promoting an event at Typhoon Lagoon.

There are differences between now and March for sure, but my guess is we don’t see any real signs of pulling back the opening given to the general public until it happens. (If it happens, of course)


----------



## Spaceguy55

chicagoshannon said:


> I would guess that as the weeks get closer they would start releasing some of the reserved resort capacity to the general public.  Best to check back often I'd think.


I hope not, I have a room at POP starting on the 14th and want  to upgrade my AP to gold. I'm okay with just EP, MK and AK since I went down a week before they closed and rode ROTR and the Mickey railroad ride..


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do I have anything better to do than scroll back on Twitter? I guess not at the moment. It really didn’t take too long though lol. Anyways, 2 days before Disney announced they were shutting down Disneyland they were tweeting on the Disney Parks account a video about how Food & Wine was in full swing there. No way the powers that be did not know they were going to be pulling the plug in 2 days time. Same day also saw a tweet about the St Patrick’s Day festival at Raglan Road and promoting an event at Typhoon Lagoon.
> 
> There are differences between now and March for sure, but my guess is we don’t see any real signs of pulling back the opening given to the general public until it happens. (If it happens, of course)



They could pull the plug on July 10th if they want to. There’s nothing legally that states they have to give anyone a heads up. 

The biggest difference between closing down in March and closing down now is that the only preparedness Disney, or anyone had prior to March shut downs were throwing hand washing and sanitizing stations everywhere. There are far more safety measures in place now than there were in March. If they were to shut it all down now, they’d basically be giving the impression that their protocols they’d be reopening with were a placebo affect. 

If there are a bunch of cases linked to any of the theme parks down there, I think thats when you might start seeing more rumblings that they may delay the opening


----------



## NWOhiogal

AmberMV said:


> FYI, daily state report is out for Florida and
> View attachment 504613



Wow. Heading for 10,000 a day. Will probably top that tomorrow. Florida is in bad shape.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Spridell said:


> For what its worth, they are reporting on the local news here in Florida that these are "lab dumps".  Still lab dump or not it is what it is...



What is a lab dump?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spaceguy55 said:


> I hope not, I have a room at POP starting on the 14th and want  to upgrade my AP to gold. I'm okay with just EP, MK and AK since I went down a week before they closed and rode ROTR and the Mickey railroad ride..


I don't think they'd release the availability to all until maybe 48 hours or so ahead of time but I really think they will.  Hopefully they'll let people with hotel reservations but no tickets buy their tickets first though.


----------



## Wreckem

Janet McDonald said:


> What is a lab dump?



It’s when labs get backed up. Labs getting backed up still happens.


----------



## Wreckem

NWOhiogal said:


> Wow. Heading for 10,000 a day. Will probably top that tomorrow. Florida is in bad shape.



Doubtful testing and test reports always drop on weekends. You will see declines because of the weekend the next two days then a spike by Tuesday.


----------



## Dulcee

Janet McDonald said:


> What is a lab dump?


A lot of the testing is done by private labs. They don’t always report numbers immediately after getting the test back. NC reports positives by date of specimen collection and date reported to the state so you can pick out those days. Specimen collection date makes much more sense when organizing data to track infections but almost no state is looking at it that way.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> And that’s out of over 78,000 test results.  Positive percentage is actually less than the day before.


It went down .5% and I believe Orange county went from under 5% to 17%. There’s no way to make this good news, I wish there was.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sorry if I missed it, because I skimmed trying to avoid DVC chatter. I was following Dev on Instagram and he said Volcano Bay felt pretty packed today. He said people are not following social distancing guideline markers.

His Instagram is Prince_Charming_Devv.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Dulcee said:


> A lot of the testing is done by private labs. They don’t always report numbers immediately after getting the test back. NC reports positives by date of specimen collection and date reported to the state so you can pick out those days. Specimen collection date makes much more sense when organizing data to track infections but almost no state is looking at it that way.



Ok gotcha. I noticed yesterday they tested 71,000 and today’s release was 78,000. I was thinking that is A LOT of tests being done on a daily basis.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Janet McDonald said:


> What is a lab dump?


basically a back log of tests that weren't run and they all get run and "dumped" in one day.  So it could be several days worth of tests at once.  However it didn't sound like that was the case per governor yesterday.

It is what it is.  It will start coming down in a few days.


----------



## Wreckem

Janet McDonald said:


> Ok gotcha. I noticed yesterday they tested 71,000 and today’s release was 78,000. I was thinking that is A LOT of tests being done on a daily basis.



It doubles there testing numbers overnight and would make them have almost 20% of US testing. It’s obviously lab dumps but that doesn’t diminish anything. It just means there should have been higher totals over the last week or so.


----------



## cakebaker

KBoopaloo said:


> But it is still way up over where it was just two weeks ago. (12.82% today versus 4.39% on 6/13) With more testing you expect the positive rate to go down. Here in MA we are down to about a 2% positive rate and we have been there consistently since June 10. And we still had 50 deaths yesterday because those lag. It takes a long time to come down from these kinds of high positive test rates especially when most of the state is open. It is really, really hard to stop the spread when the numbers get big and people are not modifying their behavior.


 We’re getting significant increases too, but our positivity rate is around 3% and remains steady.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Sorry if I missed it, because I skimmed trying to avoid DVC chatter. I was following Dev on Instagram and he said Volcano Bay felt pretty packed today. He said people are not following social distancing guideline markers.
> 
> His Instagram is PrinceCharmingDev.



I feel like they’ve hit capacity every weekend. But someone last weekend said they were there during the time they were at capacity and said it still wasnt very crowded. Wonder if they upped the capacity levels already.

The big problem with water parks is that the CDC said chlorine will kill the virus so there are inevitably going to be people that think they’re more invincible because all they have to do is jump in the pool at the end of the day and they’re cleansed. And that is very, very, very false


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I feel like they’ve hit capacity every weekend. But someone last weekend said they were there during the time they were at capacity and said it still wasnt very crowded. Wonder if they upped the capacity levels already.
> 
> The big problem with water parks is that the CDC said chlorine will kill the virus so there are inevitably going to be people that think they’re more invincible because all they have to do is jump in the pool at the end of the day and they’re cleansed. And that is very, very, very false




The lines seemed to make him nervous. I only saw him waiting to get in, so I am hoping he comes back and says it was better inside. People in the pictures/video did have masks on, though.


----------



## mmackeymouse

KBoopaloo said:


> But it is still way up over where it was just two weeks ago. (12.82% today versus 4.39% on 6/13) With more testing you expect the positive rate to go down. Here in MA we are down to about a 2% positive rate and we have been there consistently since June 10. And we still had 50 deaths yesterday because those lag. It takes a long time to come down from these kinds of high positive test rates especially when most of the state is open. It is really, really hard to stop the spread when the numbers get big and people are not modifying their behavior.



Here's the thing though...on 6/13, it probably wasn't really 4.39%. It was probably closer to 10%....it's just that people weren't getting tested as much. 

That's the thing that is just so tough about this virus....you have to figure whatever your numbers are....there are exponentially more out there.


----------



## TJA

I usually just read this particular thread without posting on it, but like many of you, I have an upcoming trip in August so I'm carefully watching things in Orlando and keeping updated about the theme parks.  I spoke with a cousin of mine who works in an ICU unit near Orlando (which is at normal capacity).  I said I really can't believe 9,000+ new cases a day??  She said they are accumulated case dumps from the past and also that they are doing mobile testing of places like immigrant farms, etc., and many tests are reading positive but with no symptoms so will be tested again 3 days later.  I told her my Disney trip dates and she said not to worry and she thinks we'll be hearing better news soon enough.  Just thought I'd post that since we're all hoping to get back to the parks soon!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

cakebaker said:


> It went down .5% and I believe Orange county went from under 5% to 17%. There’s no way to make this good news, I wish there was.



I can Pollyanna it:
1. Spike may happen and be on the downturn prior to the parks opening 
2. Can’t really say that the higher cases were due to the theme parks.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> The lines seemed to make him nervous. I only saw him waiting to get in, so I am hoping he comes back and says it was better inside. People in the pictures/video did have masks on, though.



IDK what it is, but people in lines for water slides always seem more antsy and impatient than normal theme park rides to get to the slide as quick as possible, which leads to people encroaching on personal space.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Temporary construction walls sometimes get something on them. These GF walls are even more temporary though so I’m thinking they don’t bother. Who knows. I also thought they wouldn’t share the GF between NBA and unwashed masses but here we are.


At least it's not barbed wire.


----------



## Wreckem

WonderlandisReality said:


> I can Pollyanna it:
> 1. Spike may happen and be on the downturn prior to the parks opening
> 2. Can’t really say that the higher cases were due to the theme parks.



Bars, clubs, parties and indoor social gatherings are what is driving the spikes across the country. Bars are literally the perfect place for Covid to infect people. Small indoor spaces, difficult to socially distance and impossible to wear a mask and drink.


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> I can Pollyanna it:
> 1. Spike may happen and be on the downturn prior to the parks opening
> 2. Can’t really say that the higher cases were due to the theme parks.



1. This could certainly happen. But in a time where you’re seeing a climb in numbers, it’s hard to convince people that theres a light at the end of the tunnel. 
2. While true, all it takes is speculation that it came from a theme park to get a certain reputation


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Wreckem said:


> It’s when labs get backed up. Labs getting backed up still happens.


   The term “lab dump” drives me bananas.  It’s some attempt to lesson the blow of the data.

   I think it’s WORSE because it means there has been no contact tracing.

   How can Florida be contact tracing these thousands and thousands of cases from the last 3 days?
   Spoiler... they can’t


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know people mean well but I really don’t think it does any good to try and find reasons why the numbers aren’t actually bad, to compare traveling to Disney to various other scenarios to diminish the risk, and things of that nature.

Eyes wide open for those who are choosing to travel is needed IMO. This is not the time to sugarcoat. Yes people are responsible for their own choices and shouldn’t be swayed by other people’s opinions, but at the same time a lot of people are going to be reassured by random DISboards poster insisting it’s totally safe to go.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> That's the thing that is just so tough about this virus....you have to figure whatever your numbers are....there are exponentially more out there.


 That’s exactly what the experts say. However bad it seems, it’s actually much worse. But the increase in positivity is the most concerning number to me. That should remain steady, regardless of how many people you test, unless it’s spreading.  An increased positivity tells you they aren’t just finding cases they didn’t know about, it tells you more people are catching it.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Wreckem said:


> Bars, clubs, parties and indoor social gatherings are what is driving the spikes across the country. Bars are literally the perfect place for Covid to infect people. Small indoor spaces, difficult to socially distance and impossible to wear a mask and drink.


Plus usually loud and a lot of face to face shouting


----------



## Wreckem

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The term “lab dump” drives me bananas.  It’s some attempt to lesson the blow of the data.
> I think it’s WORSE because it means there has been no contact tracing.
> How can Florida be contact tracing these thousands and thousands of cases from the last 3 days?
> Spoiler they can’t



Unfortunately there’s very little reliable contract tracing going on nationwide. That’s part of the reason why we are where we are.


----------



## Brianstl

Ninjagrrl said:


> Perhaps, but one thing I've noticed is that while Florida is shooting up in positives, the fatality rate is much slower. Florida is almost caught up to NJ in positives, but Florida is only at 3k deaths compared to our 13k.


NJ has had the highest death rate in the country so far at 167 per 100,000.  Florida is at 15 per 100,000.  Florida has, also, tested 30% more people than New Jersey has.  You can’t put Florida in the same league as New Jersey.


----------



## cakebaker

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The term “lab dump” drives me bananas.  It’s some attempt to lesson the blow of the data.
> I think it’s WORSE because it means there has been no contact tracing.
> How can Florida be contact tracing these thousands and thousands of cases from the last 3 days?
> Spoiler they can’t


 Honestly, when you’re looking at near 10k new cases a day with double digit positivity rates and you can somehow explain it away as not concerning, you aren’t facing reality. These numbers are not just bad, they’re alarming and whistling past the graveyard isn’t going to help.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know people mean well but I really don’t think it does any good to try and find reasons why the numbers aren’t actually bad, to compare traveling to Disney to various other scenarios to diminish the risk, and things of that nature.
> 
> Eyes wide open for those who are choosing to travel is needed IMO. This is not the time to sugarcoat. Yes people are responsible for their own choices and shouldn’t be swayed by other people’s opinions, but at the same time a lot of people are going to be reassured by random DISboards poster insisting it’s totally safe to go.



It’s not going to be totally safe to go until the very earliest, next summer. Even without the current situation down there, it wasn’t completely safe. While I think most people know that, you’re right that sometimes people are sugarcoating the situation, and I’m guilty of that, and that can give people a false sense of security


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know people mean well but I really don’t think it does any good to try and find reasons why the numbers aren’t actually bad, to compare traveling to Disney to various other scenarios to diminish the risk, and things of that nature.
> 
> Eyes wide open for those who are choosing to travel is needed IMO. This is not the time to sugarcoat. Yes people are responsible for their own choices and shouldn’t be swayed by other people’s opinions, but at the same time a lot of people are going to be reassured by random DISboards poster insisting it’s totally safe to go.




I can't remember where I saw it, but people were upset that some bloggers weren't expressly telling people to stay away. Those bloggers will be there when WDW opens because it's their job. They said you have to do what is best for you and understand the consequences. 

I think people do need to make the decision for themselves and not depend on someone to say go or not go. I have my own opinions about it, but ultimately people do what they want. 

That being said I wouldn't go near Florida any time soon.


----------



## jen7233

Are any resorts that were supposed to open delaying their opening to July 15 like SoG?


----------



## chicagoshannon

ryanpatricksmom said:


> At least it's not barbed wire.


They're not done yet.


----------



## JacknSally

*@yulilin3 is live on Facebook right now from Disney Springs if anyone is interested in watching it. There's a link in her signature.*


----------



## Spaceguy55

SaintsManiac said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but people were upset that some bloggers weren't expressly telling people to stay away. Those bloggers will be there when WDW opens because it's their job. They said you have to do what is best for you and understand the consequences.
> 
> I think people do need to make the decision for themselves and not depend on someone to say go or not go. I have my own opinions about it, but ultimately people do what they want.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't go near Florida any time soon.


I'm in Florida and I think it would be safer on WDW property than going places in my town...of course I can drive there..


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm in Florida and I think it would be safer on WDW property than going places in my town...of course I can drive there..




I've said multiple times in this thread that I would go solo if I lived closer. That was before 2 days of 9000 new cases reported back to back. 

We are spiking again here in Louisiana and I won't go to the grocery store.


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *@yulilin3 is live on Facebook right now from Disney Springs if anyone is interested in watching it. There's a link in her signature.*



*We were discussing this a little last night - based on @yulilin3's livestream just now, there is no longer a queueing system outside World of Disney or a "Return time" to get into World of Disney. There was a CM posted at the door, but people are able to come and go freely.*


----------



## Brianstl

courtney1188 said:


> Come on now - saying credibility is being stretched and that the source is stretching things is a softened version of saying something is a lie. My source is the father of the family. I know they were going opening day because they were all excited about it. Dad said they started feeling under the weather the day they were leaving (so yeah, probably caught it earlier and brought it with them) and got tested once they were home. Again, here in Michigan you can have results in a half hour.
> 
> People seem pretty willing to convince themselves everything will be fine at Disney so they feel safe visiting, but this is a real situation, and I’m sure it’s not the only one like it - so for those who are going, please take precautions even before you get there so you aren‘t the one spreading it.


It was totally irresponsible and completely selfish of them to take a trip when they were feeling under the weather.  That kind of stupidity is why we have outbreaks.  If you are not feeling well stay home, don’t go to work and don’t take a vacation.


----------



## Mit88

Spaceguy55 said:


> I'm in Florida and I think it would be safer on WDW property than going places in my town...of course I can drive there..



Safer, but not completely safe. Just like in a Hurricane, there’s nowhere safer to be than at WDW during a Hurricane. That doesnt mean you’re completely safe. You cant walk outside during the middle of the storm to take pictures or video and think “I’m at the safest place to be during the storm, nothing can touch me”.
Same with this. If people are taking masks off, getting in strangers’ personal space, going down on vacation while knowing you could be sick. What was a very safe place to be is now not very safe. CMs can enforce the rules all day and night. But when there’s not a CM around, people need to be trusted to be able to abide by the rules


----------



## wombat_5606

Brianstl said:


> NJ has had the highest death rate in the country so far at 167 per 100,000.  Florida is at 15 per 100,000.  Florida has, also, tested 30% more people than New Jersey has.  You can’t put Florida in the same league as New Jersey.



New Jersey had their spike earlier than Florida. 

The highest number of cases New Jersey ever had was around 4,300, back in April.

Florida is having astronomical numbers of cases, months later when we have much more knowledge than when New Jersey was dealing with their cases.

You are ignoring the population when you say Florida has tested more people. Nope. New Jersey is the 4th highest state in the nation for testing per 1 million of population. Florida is about 11th.

I will agree that you can't put Florida in the same league as New Jersey. New Jersey is better.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Florida hit a new high in cases *again* today, over 9500 this time.  https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200627-wlaxcvv6nvcennambcrod4qule-story.html

It’ll slow down Tomorrow and Monday because the weekend reporting is always lower, but I say again, anyone who thinks Disney can reopen under these conditions is kidding themselves.  The hospitals will absolutely get overwhelmed with these numbers.


----------



## skeeter31

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Florida hit a new high in cases *again* today, over 9500 this time.  https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200627-wlaxcvv6nvcennambcrod4qule-story.html
> 
> It’ll slow down Tomorrow and Monday because the weekend reporting is always lower, but I say again, anyone who thinks Disney can reopen under these conditions is kidding themselves.  The hospitals will absolutely get overwhelmed with these numbers.


Already being discussed over the past 2 pages.


----------



## Jothmas

All of the people who have decided not to travel to WDW are doing the right thing, because it will make it safer for those of us who definitely are going to have fewer people there.  It allows more spacing in the parks and the restaurants.


----------



## Mit88

I’ll believe Disney delays their opening when Funspot shuts down again


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> The lines seemed to make him nervous. I only saw him waiting to get in, so I am hoping he comes back and says it was better inside. People in the pictures/video did have masks on, though.


At least the bus looked good and everyone is wearing masks. Really weird that people still struggle with 6’, even with markers. I see it everywhere here too.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Jothmas said:


> Some Ariels have made me shudder from some of the attempted notes that came out of them during Part of Your World. It was evident it wasn't a recording.


The good news is that I am always so distracted by Prince Eric’s terrible wig at this show that I often don’t notice the rough notes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> At least the bus looked good and everyone is wearing masks. Really weird that people still struggle with 6’, even with markers. I see it everywhere here too.




I haven't seen him come back since he posted Krakatau had a 95 minute wait.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

cakebaker said:


> It went down .5% and I believe Orange county went from under 5% to 17%. There’s no way to make this good news, I wish there was.


Also seems to be a pretty good correlation between Universal opening and the rise in Orange County cases, so there’s that.


----------



## cakebaker

Jothmas said:


> All of the people who have decided not to travel to WDW are doing the right thing, because it will make it safer for those of us who definitely are going to have fewer people there.  It allows more spacing in the parks and the restaurants.


 If this continues, no one will be going because they’ll close. There are lots of park days that have hit capacity already. As long as Disney stays open, I expect enough people will go to hit capacity most days. I wouldn’t take a lot of comfort in knowing some people are cancelling, full is full.


----------



## Wreckem

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Also seems to be a pretty good correlation between Universal opening and the rise in Orange County cases, so there’s that.



Bars opened the same day as Universal. Universal requires masks and social distancing. Bars not so much.


----------



## cakebaker

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Also seems to be a pretty good correlation between Universal opening and the rise in Orange County cases, so there’s that.


 That’s exactly what I thought too. Not just Universal, a lot of area attractions opened around that time as did  small businesses and bars that depend on tourist traffic. Florida was beginning to head south before we could look at those openings as the cause, but they are certainly contributing now. Disney has to be seeing that correlation as well.


----------



## chicagoshannon

JacknSally said:


> *We were discussing this a little last night - based on @yulilin3's livestream just now, there is no longer a queueing system outside World of Disney or a "Return time" to get into World of Disney. There was a CM posted at the door, but people are able to come and go freely.*


Interesting.  Last night I still saw people queing outside the store.  Maybe it just isn't busy enough yet today for the outside que.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

yulilin3 said:


> yeah the actors union is for equity actors.
> I forgot to mention the two singers from the *MiSiMD*


I have 30 trips to WDW under my belt and this one threw me! I looked it up and couldn’t find it. What is MiSiMD?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Also seems to be a pretty good correlation between Universal opening and the rise in Orange County cases, so there’s that.


Yes things opening create more cases. This is not news. Do you have scientific data to support that claim beyond what we already know?

We aren’t Disney execs here. This isn’t our call. You seem to be venting the same things over and over and it’s not really productive.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Jothmas said:


> All of the people who have decided not to travel to WDW are doing the right thing, because it will make it safer for those of us who definitely are going to have fewer people there.  It allows more spacing in the parks and the restaurants.


I remember back in February having this same discussion with another poster who was really happy that her April trip was going to be so much less crowded because of all the idiots like me who were not going to go to the parks and cancelled our trips for “just a little flu.”


----------



## marinejjh

Rumor is that Disney isn't planning on opening until after Labor Day.


----------



## Marionnette

Wreckem said:


> It doubles there testing numbers overnight and would make them have almost 20% of US testing. It’s obviously lab dumps but that doesn’t diminish anything. It just means there should have been higher totals over the last week or so.


No. It doesn’t diminish anything. Every one of those numbers represents a person who has to deal with being infected. But what lab dumps do, is it makes it difficult to assess the current situation.

Depending on studies you wish to accept, the doubling rate of COVID-19 is between 1.5-3 days during its peak rate of infection. Doubling rate is the number of days that it takes to double the number of new cases. So, if on Monday you had 10 new cases, and on Tuesday, you had 12 more, and then on Wednesday there were 20 new cases the doubling rate would be 2 days.

On 6/23, Florida reported 3,286 new cases. The following day there were 5,511 and then on 6/25 there were 5,004, followed by 8,942 yesterday and 9,636 today. These numbers seem alarming, and I don’t want to dismiss their relevance, but the virus is acting as expected when a society is not in complete lockdown mode. As much as I want to see Disney open back up, the trend is enough to raise more than a little bit of concern.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> It was totally irresponsible and completely selfish of them to take a trip when they were feeling under the weather.  That kind of stupidity is why we have outbreaks.  If you are not feeling well stay home, don’t go to work and don’t take a vacation.



I took it to mean they starting feeling under the weather the last day of their trip, so when they were traveling home, not when they were starting their trip


----------



## wombat_5606

chicagoshannon said:


> Interesting.  Last night I still saw people queing outside the store.  Maybe it just isn't busy enough yet today for the outside que.



Has anyone seen employees at Disney Springs wearing face shields?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Wreckem said:


> Bars opened the same day as Universal. Universal requires masks and social distancing. Bars not so much.


Bars are absolutely terrible too.  It doesnt’ make a crowded theme park with people from all around the country any less terrible.


----------



## Wreckem

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Bars are absolutely terrible too.  It doesnt’ make a crowded theme park with people from all around the country any less terrible.



Universal hasn’t been crowded.


----------



## AmberMV

marinejjh said:


> Rumor is that Disney isn't planning on opening until after Labor Day.


Where?


----------



## SensesFailed

Man, Florida had plenty of examples to look at when it comes to the virus from the Northern states and they still screwed up. Pathetic, simply pathetic. With all the information out there and the examples set by other states on how to try and mitigate this, they have fumbled the ball. Disney and all these theme parks can say what they will require and what they are doing, but as evident by the numbers, people are dumb and will continue to do dumb things.


----------



## andyman8

To address the family that tested positive, it’s very likely they had contracted the virus before they arrived, based on the timeline provided by the OP. However, we can’t let that fool us into a false sense of security. This just means that at least one member of the family was likely a pre-symptomatic spreader while at WDW. This is what concerns WDW management: someone already carrying but not showing symptoms. That I figure potentially exposes a number of CMs and guests at WDW, so this is why the face coverings requirement and physical distancing will be so, so important, and instances like this will be the test of that. When the parks reopen, this is just going to be even more important. You’ll have high-touch areas like ride vehicles (which they’re not going to be cleaning between uses) that everyone will have to come into contact with.


----------



## JacknSally

chicagoshannon said:


> Interesting.  Last night I still saw people queing outside the store.  Maybe it just isn't busy enough yet today for the outside que.



*The distance markers are still on the ground outside so I definitely think they plan to use the system again should numbers dictate it! It just doesn't seem to be as stringent as it was in the first few days. *



Perdita&Pongo said:


> I have 30 trips to WDW under my belt and this one threw me! I looked it up and couldn’t find it. What is MiSiMD?



*Move It, Shake It, MousekeDance It - it's the parade in Magic Kingdom!*



wombat_5606 said:


> Has anyone seen employees at Disney Springs wearing face shields?



*I have not. All of the Springs CMs I've seen in vlogs and livestreams have been wearing just the standard masks.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

marinejjh said:


> Rumor is that Disney isn't planning on opening until after Labor Day.




You're going to have to do better than that.


----------



## Mit88

Uh Oh. WDWMagic is getting hit with a 2nd wave of the Mask debate. Its only a matter of time before the Disboards get hit with another spike


----------



## gwynne

SaintsManiac said:


> You're going to have to do better than that.


Absolutely. Details! We need details!


----------



## KBoopaloo

cakebaker said:


> That’s exactly what I thought too. Not just Universal, a lot of area attractions opened around that time as did  small businesses and bars that depend on tourist traffic. Florida was beginning to head south before we could look at those openings as the cause, but they are certainly contributing now. Disney has to be seeing that correlation as well.


I keep thinking about this too especially with the median age of positive tests going down. It made me wonder if a lot of these positives are coming from theme park and restaurant and hospitality workers who returned to work in the last month. Think about how cramped the kitchen areas are in a lot of QS places. Seems like a lot of the workspaces for service industry workers are ideal for spreading something like this. And a lot of these younger workers often live with roommates in smallish apartments which is also a prime spot for spreading.


----------



## andyman8

FYI Mayor Demings on MSNBC just now that he does not plan on delaying their reopen at this time. He also said that if these mandates work and we don’t keep seeing these increases, “We may still be able to do that safely.” If hospital capacity is reduced, he said “we may have to make another decision.” So like we’ve established, it’s clear they’re monitoring the situation and will make whatever decision they deem necessary.


----------



## cakebaker

Mayor Demings on MSNBC right now  in regards to WDW- “If we can contain the virus with the new policies in place, they may still be able to open”....If we continue to see hospitalizations increase, we may have to make other choices”....He said more, not much of it encouraging.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!

They don't look stupid now.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hereforthechurros said:


> Yes things opening create more cases. This is not news. Do you have scientific data to support that claim beyond what we already know?
> 
> We aren’t Disney execs here. This isn’t our call. You seem to be venting the same things over and over and it’s not really productive.


I think it’s important that people who don’t realize what is going on at least be exposed to it.  The exact same thing happenned in February.  If people read this thread who have money tied up, and still have time to cancel and get that money back, then they’ve been helped, just like people who realized what was coming back in February and had time to cancel their March and April plans.  There will certainly always be people who won’t believe it till it actually happens of course.


----------



## Brianstl

wombat_5606 said:


> New Jersey had their spike earlier than Florida.
> 
> The highest number of cases New Jersey ever had was around 4,300, back in April.
> 
> Florida is having astronomical numbers of cases, months later when we have much more knowledge than when New Jersey was dealing with their cases.
> 
> You are ignoring the population when you say Florida has tested more people. Nope. New Jersey is the 4th highest state in the nation for testing per 1 million of population. Florida is about 11th.
> 
> I will agree that you can't put Florida in the same league as New Jersey. New Jersey is better.


I am not ignoring population.  I am pointing out that you can’t compare the total positive number of cases between the two states when one state has tested 30% more people. Florida has a lower infection rate and a more than 11x lower death rate than New Jersey.  Yeah, New Jersey has handled COVID better.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 504623
> 
> 
> Uh Oh. WDWMagic is getting hit with a 2nd wave of the Mask debate. Its only a matter of time before the Disboards get hit with another spike



We’re like Florida here, can’t get hit with multiple waves if the first never ends!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.


Yeah, this times 100.  Disney still has the chance to look like the heroic corporate citizen that put the well-being of it’s employees and guests ahead of profits.  At the end of the day, I don’t think that the Disney leadership wants their legacy in 20 years from now to be “contributed to the deaths of thousands.”


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.


Except for now, they are looking at opening at the worst possible time- hanging out there as basically the only one doing it. It’s optics, but optics count. Better to die together than die alone imo. It’s not Universal that’s getting the negative press about opening during the middle of a huge spike. Fair or not fair, is what it is. 

The only way out of that is not to open. If they open under these conditions, there is no higher ground to be had.


----------



## marinejjh

A friend of mine that works for the Pacers front office, said the NBA wont play any games and Disney wont open July 11th. He said the numbers are to high and many players wont make the trip. He also said Disney executives had stated they would make a decision in the next few days.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.



The media seemingly doesnt even realize Universal is open lol. All the talk is about Disney re-opening in 2.5 weeks, not about the theme parks that are already open.

The only plus to have been opened already as opposed to not being open is that its tougher to re-close a theme park that is already open than it is to delay the reopening. If Disney were open already, they’d probably continue to stay open. There will be talk about whether Disney will or wont open on time until they start allowing guests into the parks. 

Thats from a business perspective, of course. Not from a safety, or logistical standpoint


----------



## Janet McDonald

andyman8 said:


> FYI Mayor Demings on MSNBC just now that he does not plan on delaying their reopen at this time. He also said that if these mandates work and we don’t keep seeing these increases, “We may still be able to do that safely.” If hospital capacity is reduced, he said “we may have to make another decision.” So like we’ve established, it’s clear they’re monitoring the situation and will make whatever decision they deem necessary.



Is the hospitalizations reported with the daily numbers? And also how many deaths?  I always see the new cases but I can’t find anywhere the daily hospitalizations and what percent capacity full they are. If those are the numbers they are really watching that’s what I want to know lol!


----------



## cakebaker

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, this times 100.  Disney still has the chance to look like the heroic corporate citizen that put the well-being of it’s employees and guests ahead of profits.  At the end of the day, I don’t think that the Disney leadership wants their legacy in 20 years from now to be “contributed to the deaths of thousands.”


 That only works if they don’t open and right now, they’re claiming full steam ahead and even complaining because the actors union won’t negotiate.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> A friend of mine that works for the Pacers front office, said the NBA wont play any games and Disney wont open July 11th. He said the numbers are to high and many players wont make the trip. He also said Disney executives had stated they would make a decision in the next few days.



Sven/Flynn/Finn works for the Pacers front office? That guy keeps busy


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> That only works if they don’t open and right now, they’re claiming full steam ahead and even complaining because the actors union won’t negotiate.




Because we have no idea what it will look like in 2 weeks. If they decide not to reopen they will announce it VERY last minute like everything else.


----------



## apinknightmare

Personally I think that Disney is going to open on time regardless of the numbers unless cast members test positive at a rate that makes staffing difficult.


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> Is the hospitalizations reported with the daily numbers? And also how many deaths?  I always see the new cases but I can’t find anywhere the daily hospitalizations and what percent capacity full they are. If those are the numbers they are really watching that’s what I want to know lol!


 I believe DeSantis has blocked  the publication of percentage of ICU beds available. There are other sites tracking it. I don’t have those links, perhaps someone else does.


----------



## JacknSally

marinejjh said:


> A friend of mine that works for the Pacers front office, said the NBA wont play any games and Disney wont open July 11th. He said the numbers are to high and many players wont make the trip. He also said Disney executives had stated they would make a decision in the next few days.



*I hope they let Disney know to stop putting up that ugly fence across the GF grounds if the NBA isn't going to show up after all lol*


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.


I remember saying if Disney didn’t announce their plans they would lose summer business to universal, just as an observation. But I also praised them here for staying closed until 7/11.


----------



## Wreckem

Janet McDonald said:


> Is the hospitalizations reported with the daily numbers? And also how many deaths?  I always see the new cases but I can’t find anywhere the daily hospitalizations and what percent capacity full they are. If those are the numbers they are really watching that’s what I want to know lol!



Florida chooses not to publish hospitalization numbers anymore. South Florida is very much like Houston and that is out of ICU space and running out of hospital bed space. Orange County is more in line with Dallas and has ample space currently.


----------



## Mit88

Weird that the NBA deal became official YESTERDAY and now all of a sudden these teams refuse to play. I guess the 9,000 cases yesterday were of no concern to them, but todays 9,000 cases was the tipping point


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Because we have no idea what it will look like in 2 weeks. If they decide not to reopen they will announce it VERY last minute like everything else.


 I agree, but just saying, pr wise, they’re taking the heat right now because they are trying to open. I’ve said I think any closure will be as abrupt as the first one.


----------



## Broncho52

marinejjh said:


> A friend of mine that works for the Pacers front office, said the NBA wont play any games and Disney wont open July 11th. He said the numbers are to high and many players wont make the trip. He also said Disney executives had stated they would make a decision in the next few days.


Yea this isn’t believable for the NBA reason.  Disney may delay but the NBA is happening.  Team schedules were released last night and the Adam Silver was even interviewed about the spike.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Janet McDonald said:


> Is the hospitalizations reported with the daily numbers? And also how many deaths?  I always see the new cases but I can’t find anywhere the daily hospitalizations and what percent capacity full they are. If those are the numbers they are really watching that’s what I want to know lol!


Florida does not report daily new hospitalizations just the total number of people hospitalized for the virus since the start so it takes some work to determine how many new daily hospitalizations there are. There is one Miami based reporter on Twitter who tries to extrapolate the numbers a bit but it is not a totally accurate way to do it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> I remember saying if Disney didn’t announce their plans they would lose summer business to universal, just as an observation. But I also praised them here for staying closed until 7/11.




Well yeah, that's undeniable. I just remember the uproar...

July 11 is still too soon as we see now.


----------



## EmJ

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Florida hit a new high in cases *again* today, over 9500 this time.  https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200627-wlaxcvv6nvcennambcrod4qule-story.html
> 
> It’ll slow down Tomorrow and Monday because the weekend reporting is always lower, but I say again, anyone who thinks Disney can reopen under these conditions is kidding themselves.  The hospitals will absolutely get overwhelmed with these numbers.


Well, there goes the data dump theory. That is terrifying. I'm sorry everyone, but WDW has no business opening, and the other theme parks should be closed at COB today. There is no way to minimize this without a dangerous degree of magical thinking. No pun intended.


----------



## AmberMV

The NBA also has positive players. I don't think that, combined with astronomical new cases reported in FL, it's out of the realm of possibilities that Disney postpones.

Nothing seems that far-fetched these days

Edit:  How will the NBA handle increasing positive players during games?  I think it goes caput just like many other sports seasons this year


----------



## SaintsManiac

NBA is happening. Parks don't need to be open for them.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> NBA is happening. Parks don't need to be open for them.


I have no doubt that NBA will start on time. Will they finish? That’s another story entirely.


----------



## Broncho52

AmberMV said:


> The NBA also has positive players. I don't think that, combined with astronomical new cases reported in FL, it's out of the realm of possibilities that Disney postpones.
> 
> Nothing seems that far-fetched these days


Of course they have positive players.  Did you expect it to be zero?  I think that would have been expected.  They are quarantining for a reason and testing before that for a reason.  They expected some positives.


----------



## courtney1188

Brianstl said:


> It was totally irresponsible and completely selfish of them to take a trip when they were feeling under the weather.  That kind of stupidity is why we have outbreaks.  If you are not feeling well stay home, don’t go to work and don’t take a vacation.


Sorry, I didn’t word that well enough - they started feeling badly the day they left Florida. So they were already headed home at that point.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

cakebaker said:


> That only works if they don’t open and right now, they’re claiming full steam ahead and even complaining because the actors union won’t negotiate.


Give it a week.


----------



## Broncho52

andyman8 said:


> I have no doubt that NBA will start on time. Will they finish? That’s another story entirely.


They will be finishing away from their families at Disney while football and baseball is going on in home stadiums  (probably with no fans) elsewhere.


----------



## AmberMV

Broncho52 said:


> Of course they have positive players.  Did you expect it to be zero?  I think that would have been expected.  They are quarantining for a reason and testing before that for a reason.  They expected some positives.


They are not going to allow positive players to play with negative players.  At some point there could likely be a scenario where too many players are in quarantine and games can't be played. Can't be naive, just because we want a sports game to occur.


----------



## rteetz

I’m certainly more confident in the NBA and MLS playing at WDW than the parks opening. Those are both much more controlled environments.


----------



## cakebaker

EmJ said:


> Well, there goes the data dump theory. That is terrifying. I'm sorry everyone, but WDW has no business opening, and the other theme parks should be closed at COB today. There is no way to minimize this without a dangerous degree of magical thinking. No pun intended.


  Universal and all the other attractions that are currently open should be closing. Disney isn’t doing anything wrong by not announcing a delay, but these parks are open for business right in the middle of a huge spike. Disney has the opportunity to do the right thing, if they choose to. A miracle could happen and the numbers drop, but there’s no scientific basis to believe they will. No one is doing anything to mitigate  the spread.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Broncho52 said:


> Of course they have positive players.  Did you expect it to be zero?  I think that would have been expected.  They are quarantining for a reason and testing before that for a reason.  They expected some positives.


5 percent of their players tested positive in the first round of testing!


----------



## Mit88

We’re talking over a month until the NBA season starts, cancelling all the hard work that they’ve already done a month before the season starts would be very, very aggressive. As scary as it looks right now, 9,000 cases per day is not something that will last forever.


----------



## andyman8

Broncho52 said:


> They will be finishing away from their families at Disney while football and baseball is going on in home stadiums  (probably with no fans) elsewhere.


Three months ago, I would’ve told you that next weekend I’d be enjoying the WDW Fourth of July fireworks from the GF. Anything is possible at this point, one way or the other. Arguments like this are pointless.


----------



## Spridell

cakebaker said:


> I believe DeSantis has blocked  the publication of percentage of ICU beds available. There are other sites tracking it. I don’t have those links, perhaps someone else does.


Here you go

This site is updated hourly 
https://bi.ahca.myflorida.com/t/ABI...RedirectFromVizportal=y&:embed=y&:mobile=true


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> For what its worth, they are reporting on the local news here in Florida that these are "lab dumps".  Still lab dump or not it is what it is...


True but from a PR standpoint better for wdw opening imo.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

cakebaker said:


> I believe DeSantis has blocked  the publication of percentage of ICU beds available. There are other sites tracking it. I don’t have those links, perhaps someone else does.



imhe does as well. Not updated very frequently


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> We’re talking over a month until the NBA season starts, cancelling all the hard work that they’ve already done a month before the season starts would be very, very aggressive. As scary as it looks right now, 9,000 cases per day is not something that will last forever.



Nothing lasts forever, but without some kind of aggressive action to slow it down, 9k will seem small soon and it could go on a very long time. Banning on premise drinking won’t do it.  This thing isn’t just going to go away on its own. We should learn from New York and surrounding states.


----------



## Broncho52

AmberMV said:


> They are not going to allow positive players to play with negative players.  At some point there could likely be a scenario where too many players are in quarantine and games can't be played. Can't be naive, just because we want a sports game to occur.


It’s not being naive.  They had tk test and quarantine at home.  Then go to Orlando and quarantine again.  They are taking precautions.  They aren’t playing now.  Season doesn’t start for a month so these positives mean zero


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> We’re talking over a month until the NBA season starts, cancelling all the hard work that they’ve already done a month before the season starts would be very, very aggressive. As scary as it looks right now, 9,000 cases per day is not something that will last forever.



Yeah there’s still time, I think we’re talking game time (ha ha) decisions when it comes to really most things this summer. In Florida and out. I don’t think we see a lot of major things that are already in motion stopped before they are certain they can’t pull it off safely.


----------



## Broncho52

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> 5 percent of their players tested positive in the first round of testing!


So around the national average.  Got it. Amazing testing a bunch of people gives you a data set of the population as a whole.


----------



## Spridell

If there is any hint of delaying the opening it would start to come out NOW

Do we know if anyone in the know on the other boards have said anything?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think this has been shared, sorry if it has! Socially distanced monorail cars (visible in last picture)


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CB8ealUHs3E/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> If there is any hint of delaying the opening it would start to come out NOW
> 
> Do we know if anyone in the know on the other boards have said anything?



Why would it have to? I think they would keep rolling until closer to previews/opening dates and then suddenly stop if things remain bad or have gotten worse.


----------



## gwynne

Broncho52 said:


> It’s not being naive.  They had tk test and quarantine at home.  Then go to Orlando and quarantine again.  They are taking precautions.  They aren’t playing now.  Season doesn’t start for a month so these positives mean zero


It doesn't mean zero. That said, whoever is fully cleared will come.
There will likely be games of some sort.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> If there is any hint of delaying the opening it would start to come out NOW
> 
> Do we know if anyone in the know on the other boards have said anything?



I dont think it would have to come out now. They could wait until after the 4th of July weekend. A lot can happen in a week. If they delay now and on July 5th the numbers are on the downtrend, they probably could have opened safely, but already made the decision to delay and will have to completely re-do their re-opening plans. Resort reservations, parks reservations, bringing CMs back etc. 

If they delay the reopening, its not going to open up the following week. We’re probably looking at a month delay, at the very least. Possibly not until next spring with the possibility of a reemergence of a possible 2nd wave in November/December


----------



## Tbella

Our high school seniors returned from senior week at the Jersey shore last Sunday. Many are testing positive for Covid - 19 and most are asymptomatic. Those with symptoms were very mild ones, such as, fever for a few hours or a day, and one kid lost his sense of smell and taste for a day. We haven't had any spikes in our township all month until this. It does seem to me that it's the teens, young and younger adults that are the cause of the spike. I was in Orlando for Universal's opening. People on property were playing by the rules, but when I went to the outlet mall and the inside mall it was a completely different scene. Some were wearing masks some weren't. Also, my great aunt is recovering from Covid-19 in a nursing home in Miami-Dade. She had a fever for a day and felt tired. The hardest problem was that she refused to eat. Her appetite came back 5 days after testing positive. The supervisor at her nursing home told us that the few cases they are seeing now are not anything as bad as what they were seeing the previous 2 months. If you follow social distancing, wear masks, keep hands away from face, and wash hands and sanitize often, you should be safe from the virus.


----------



## Spridell

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why would it have to? I think they would keep rolling until closer to previews/opening dates and then suddenly stop if things remain bad or have gotten worse.


If there were "rumblings" someone would hear something





Mit88 said:


> I dont think it would have to come out now. They could wait until after the 4th of July weekend. A lot can happen in a week. If they delay now and on July 5th the numbers are on the downtrend, they probably could have opened safely, but already made the decision to delay and will have to completely re-do their re-opening plans. Resort reservations, parks reservations, bringing CMs back etc.
> 
> If they delay the reopening, its not going to open up the following week. We’re probably looking at a month delay, at the very least. Possibly not until next spring with the possibility of a reemergence of a possible 2nd wave in November/December



If they wait until next spring financially disney will not exist

I am still sticking with they will open on time.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Broncho52 said:


> So around the national average.  Got it. Amazing testing a bunch of people gives you a data set of the population as a whole.


   No. This was taking a group that believed they were healthy.

  The national average is people who have sought out testing because they have reason to believe they have it, either contact or symptoms. 

 But I agree, they have plenty of time to quarantine and be ready to play so it’s not a deal breaker on its own.


----------



## Anna_Sh

apinknightmare said:


> Personally I think that Disney is going to open on time regardless of the numbers unless cast members test positive at a rate that makes staffing difficult.


I agree.  I believe that Disney planned for this eventuality.  That’s why they’ve been so careful with their restrictions.  Most Florida universities are planning to have on-campus classes (albeit modified versions) and students in the dorms in August.  I don’t see Florida making Disney postpone when they’re planning to let the universities go ahead, and I don’t see Disney voluntarily slowing down unless something extraordinary happens.  An increase in the number of cases (particularly without a corresponding spike in deaths) seems like something they’ve factored into their planning.  I went to Disney Springs last weekend, and I felt safer than I do at my local grocery store.  Everyone was wearing a mask,  everyone was being reminded to socially distance, and there were CMs cleaning things all over the place.  I don’t see any reason why they shouldn’t open, but they may want to rethink their capacity inside table service restaurants and indoor rides.


----------



## Broncho52

disneyland_is_magic said:


> No. This was taking a group that believed they were healthy.
> 
> The national average is people who have sought out testing because they have reason to believe they have it, either contact or symptoms.
> 
> But I agree, they have plenty of time to quarantine and be ready to play so it’s not a deal breaker on its own.


My last post on this as it is getting off topic.  This is not necessarily true.  I know of jobs where I am located that are requiring testing frequently.  People going in for elective surgeries are getting tested.  So it is similar.  Not everyone getting tested is because of symptoms.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> If there were "rumblings" someone would hear something
> 
> If they wait until next spring financially disney will not exist
> 
> I am still sticking with they will open on time.



iMagic Kingdom presented by iPhone XIIVX
iEPCOT presented by Airpods
iHollywood Studios presented by Apple TV
iAnimal Kingdom presented by MacBook 

What I was basically saying is there are a lot more ramifications to the business if they delay this reopening than people think. Q3 ends in a few days. I’m sure Shareholders are going to love to hear that Disney won’t have their 6 domestic parks open for another month, at the very least. Mulan getting delayed again. 

Disney needs to open on July 11th. If they can’t, they’re going to be in very big trouble


----------



## Marionnette

I think that Disney will open on time because it’s too late to apply the brakes to this speeding train. But I think that the “first phase” of reopening is going to last a lot longer than was previously expected.

And I hope people give a lot of thought as to how they’re getting there. Airports, rental cars, Magic Express, Uber or Lyft. It’s more than just about how well Disney can protect you. It’s about protecting yourself in these other environments.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why would it have to? I think they would keep rolling until closer to previews/opening dates and then suddenly stop if things remain bad or have gotten worse.


*
I don't think they'll say something now about a date still two weeks out. Too familiar with Disney to expect that, lol. 

I would hope that they would say something soon, though, for the sakes of anyone traveling for July 11/July 15 reopenings. It would be the considerate thing to do.

But again, I absolutely don't expect it.*


----------



## Spridell

Marionnette said:


> I think that Disney will open on time because it’s too late to apply the brakes to this speeding train. But I think that the “first phase” of reopening is going to last a lot longer than was previously expected.
> 
> And I hope people give a lot of thought as to how they’re getting there. Airports, rental cars, Magic Express, Uber or Lyft. It’s more than just about how well Disney can protect you. It’s about protecting yourself in these other environments.


This is what I can see too 

This very low capacity parks will last a lot longer than previously planned


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

RaySharpton said:


> Has anyone used the DME from the airport, yet?
> 
> Has anyone received their DME luggage tag, yet?
> 
> I read that the WDW resort's DME offices are initially closed and when you depart your resort at the end of your vacation I presume there will be a way to set up a DME pick-up time using the MDE.  You will have your luggage at the resort's DME pick-up site and when you get to the airport, you take your luggage to your airline to be checked-in.  And if you don't already have your ticket on your phone, you also get that at your airline.
> 
> I've seen photos of the MCO's airport DME before the resorts opened and it looks like they have prepared for social distancing.


We leave July 5th. Got our tags in the mail two days ago.


----------



## Mit88

Deleted due to bad language in the video


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> iMagic Kingdom presented by iPhone XIIVX
> iEPCOT presented by Airpods
> iHollywood Studios presented by Apple TV
> iAnimal Kingdom presented by MacBook
> 
> What I was basically saying is there are a lot more ramifications to the business if they delay this reopening than people think. Q3 ends in a few days. I’m sure Shareholders are going to love to hear that Disney won’t have their 6 domestic parks open for another month, at the very least. Mulan getting delayed again.
> 
> Disney needs to open on July 11th. If they can’t, they’re going to be in very big trouble


Agreed.  If they don’t open soon, I worry that they won’t be able to open at all.  I get that they’re a big company, but they’ve been hemorrhaging cash for months. At some point, they’ve got to do something to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Spridell said:


> If there is any hint of delaying the opening it would start to come out NOW
> 
> Do we know if anyone in the know on the other boards have said anything?


Where’s Remy??!!??


----------



## Wreckem

Spridell said:


> This is what I can see too
> 
> This very low capacity parks will last a lot longer than previously planned



I dont think they had any plans to raise capacity for the remainder of 2020 to begin with.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> This is what I can see too
> 
> This very low capacity parks will last a lot longer than previously planned



Yep. If we still have people who are optimistic masks, distancing, low capacity, no fireworks, etc are being measured in weeks not months (at best) now is probably a good time to let that go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think this has been shared, sorry if it has! Socially distanced monorail cars (visible in last picture)
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CB8ealUHs3E/



Is it just sort of separating each car into two sections so that each door way can handle one group?  Just want to check I am seeing it correctly


----------



## Janet McDonald

JacknSally said:


> *
> I don't think they'll say something now about a date still two weeks out. Too familiar with Disney to expect that, lol.
> 
> I would hope that they would say something soon, though, for the sakes of anyone traveling for July 11/July 15 reopenings. It would be the considerate thing to do.
> 
> But again, I absolutely don't expect it.*



Also don’t the cast member previews start July 7?  That is a week from Tuesday right?  That is in ten days. I would think if they were gonna postpone opening those would not happen.


----------



## michellej47

Tbella said:


> Our high school seniors returned from senior week at the Jersey shore last Sunday. Many are testing positive for Covid - 19 and most are asymptomatic. Those with symptoms were very mild ones, such as, fever for a few hours or a day, and one kid lost his sense of smell and taste for a day. We haven't had any spikes in our township all month until this. It does seem to me that it's the teens, young and younger adults that are the cause of the spike. I was in Orlando for Universal's opening. People on property were playing by the rules, but when I went to the outlet mall and the inside mall it was a completely different scene. Some were wearing masks some weren't. Also, my great aunt is recovering from Covid-19 in a nursing home in Miami-Dade. She had a fever for a day and felt tired. The hardest problem was that she refused to eat. Her appetite came back 5 days after testing positive. The supervisor at her nursing home told us that the few cases they are seeing now are not anything as bad as what they were seeing the previous 2 months. If you follow social distancing, wear masks, keep hands away from face, and wash hands and sanitize often, you should be safe from the virus.



I watched an interview with an infectious disease doctor who said that the more the virus spreads, the more it will mutate, and the faster it will weaken. I think that's part of the reason we are seeing more cases but fewer deaths.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.


They rather do. Universal opened to calm case numbers. Disney waited just long enough cases should be raging nicely by the time they open. Maybe it will be like opening their bar in DS. 1 day later they have to shut the whole show down. They are already dedicated to opening. Everyone is coming back. Everything has been ordered. And now they might have to close right before they get a chance to start earning cash but they’ve already laid out all the opening cash.

(They would look smart now if they’d announced an Aug or Sept opening. July looks idiotic.)


----------



## teach22180

Do we know if the 3 buckets for park reservations are going to be a forever thing? Are they maybe going to combine into one big bucket eventually?


----------



## Mit88

Turning the switch on and off and on and off isnt how the theme parks business works. If they delay again, its going to be a long time until we see the Florida parks reopen. Even more stuff will get cancelled. More layoffs. If you thought Disney was returning with a lack of magic on July 11th, its only going to become less with more time closed. 

As a fearful guest of the parks, I understand the wearyness of Disney re-opening. But theres more to this than just the guests. They have the measures in place to keep the place as safe as they possibly can. If they reopen as planned, there will be people that get sick. Its almost impossible not to expect as much. But thats the risk you’d have to be willing to take, and a risk that you’re signing off on when you click “I accept the terms of agreement” when you sign up for parks reservations. Its not up to Disney to make these decisions for you. They’re even trying to convince people NOT to come yet. 

There will be people angry if they re-open on time, and there will be people angry if they dont. Disney knows that. But that would have happened even if they decided they wouldnt reopen until Summer 2021. There would still be people that wouldnt want the parks open.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is it just sort of separating each car into two sections so that each door way can handle one group?  Just want to check I am seeing it correctly



Looks to be that, I imagine they’ll just stick one party at each door and then they’ve got their own closed off section? Or maybe even one party per bench (if small enough).


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> They rather do. Universal opened to calm case numbers. Disney waited just long enough cases should be raging nicely by the time they open. Maybe it will be like opening their bar in DS. 1 day later they have to shut the whole show down. They are already dedicated to opening. Everyone is coming back. Everything has been ordered. And now they might have to close right before they get a chance to start earning cash but they’ve already laid out all the opening cash.
> 
> (They would look smart now if they’d announced an Aug or Sept opening. July looks idiotic.)




Like I said, July is also too soon.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

teach22180 said:


> Do we know if the 3 buckets for park reservations are going to be a forever thing? Are they maybe going to combine into one big bucket eventually?


I honestly don't think that they will combine-- resort guests still need more availability..unless they open them all the say before or something!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> Turning the switch on and off and on and off isnt how the theme parks business works. If they delay again, its going to be a long time until we see the Florida parks reopen. Even more stuff will get cancelled. More layoffs. If you thought Disney was returning with a lack of magic on July 11th, its only going to become less with more time closed.
> 
> As a fearful guest of the parks, I understand the wearyness of Disney re-opening. But theres more to this than just the guests. They have the measures in place to keep the place as safe as they possibly can. If they reopen as planned, there will be people that get sick. Its almost impossible not to expect as much. But thats the risk you’d have to be willing to take, and a risk that you’re signing off on when you click “I accept the terms of agreement” when you sign up for parks reservations. Its not up to Disney to make these decisions for you. They’re even trying to convince people NOT to come yet.
> 
> There will be people angry if they re-open on time, and there will be people angry if they dont. Disney knows that. But that would have happened even if they decided they wouldnt reopen until Summer 2021. There would still be people that wouldnt want the parks open.


#applause


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Looks to be that, I imagine they’ll just stick one party at each door and then they’ve got their own closed off section? Or maybe even one party per bench (if small enough).



That is what I expected they would do - easiest way to separate folks, but just wanted to check if others were seeing something I wasn't


----------



## mmackeymouse

So this is from IHME, so take it with a massive, massive grain of salt. (Or would it be tiny, tiny?)

They have projections based on current projections, versus a universal mask requirement. The difference is staggering. As of Aug 1, the number of daily infections falls from 12K to 3K. Daily deaths from 104 to 44. Like I said, take it with a grain of salt, as most projections are just that. But...even if it's half right...it's pretty significant. 

So, that means Disney is doing 100% the right thing as far as mandatory masks. And theoretically, you are safer there than off-property or in any other place...where masks are not required. 

I hope that Florida, or at the very least Orange County takes a look at the state/local economy that Disney brings in, the hundreds of thousands of people who would be unemployed yet again, and make an executive decision for mandatory masks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We have to learn to live with this virus.  We can't keep closing down every time there is an increase in cases.  The virus appears to be weakening.

A good deal of these new Florida cases are young people who are asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic.  I'll say this again this is a GOOD thing.  We will develop herd immunity which will then protect our elderly and at risk population.

Testing is GOOD because it identifies people that didn't know they had it so they can stay away from their elderly family and friends.

We knew there were going to be spikes upon reoppening.   Could we hold off on reoppening for 6 months sure but there will be a spike then and there will be even more issues with job loss, drug use, and suicide than there is now.

Wash your hands, stay distant, and be smart about it!


----------



## Jothmas

cakebaker said:


> If this continues, no one will be going because they’ll close. There are lots of park days that have hit capacity already. As long as Disney stays open, I expect enough people will go to hit capacity most days. I wouldn’t take a lot of comfort in knowing some people are cancelling, full is full.


If Disney does hit their capacity, they will be able to take comfort that people were not deterred by others trying to convince them not to go.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

mmackeymouse said:


> So this is from IHME, so take it with a massive, massive grain of salt. (Or would it be tiny, tiny?)
> 
> They have projections based on current projections, versus a universal mask requirement. The difference is staggering. As of Aug 1, the number of daily infections falls from 12K to 3K. Daily deaths from 104 to 44. Like I said, take it with a grain of salt, as most projections are just that. But...even if it's half right...it's pretty significant.
> 
> So, that means Disney is doing 100% the right thing as far as mandatory masks. And theoretically, you are safer there than off-property or in any other place...where masks are not required.
> 
> I hope that Florida, or at the very least Orange County takes a look at the state/local economy that Disney brings in, the hundreds of thousands of people who would be unemployed yet again, and make an executive decision for mandatory masks.


They accurately predicted the April peak date for our state. They also trend pretty darn close in numbers in the short term so I watch it.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> Well, sorry my posts were deleted. I hope you can leave this for a minute or two because I'm uncomfortable with impression people were painting of me.
> 
> I am quite shocked at how some people were taking my posts. I never meant to imply what some of you were thinking. I am very passionate about the topic and work in my hospital and in my neighborhood getting the word out to those who don't hear it. All about this disease, the risks, things you can do to prevent, help getting access to healthcare.
> 
> Never meant to say it was someone's own fault. I would never say that. I'm actually sitting here really upset as I would never dream of harming or making painful accusations against others.
> 
> I don't know what to even think now. I'm sorry everyone.


I did not see what you are referring to as it must have been deleted before I got here but wanted to say I for one know you to be a poster who I have had several interactions with and I can vouch for ya.  We don’t always agree but that’s what makes the world go round.  Sometimes written words can be misconstrued.  Hang in there.


----------



## Spaceguy55

When the opening was announced they said WDW will have protocols in place to stay open thru spikes...Not sure what the protocol is for a high percentage of CM's with the virus and CM's that will need to quarantine due to close contact with each other.
I'm on team "open as announced" but tighter rules and protocols...


----------



## Mit88

Fantasia Gardens mini golf reopened today. So they’re opening more stuff rather than closing


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> So this is from IHME, so take it with a massive, massive grain of salt. (Or would it be tiny, tiny?)
> 
> They have projections based on current projections, versus a universal mask requirement. The difference is staggering. As of Aug 1, the number of daily infections falls from 12K to 3K. Daily deaths from 104 to 44. Like I said, take it with a grain of salt, as most projections are just that. But...even if it's half right...it's pretty significant.
> 
> *So, that means Disney is doing 100% the right thing as far as mandatory masks. And theoretically, you are safer there than off-property or in any other place...where masks are not required.*
> 
> I hope that Florida, or at the very least Orange County takes a look at the state/local economy that Disney brings in, the hundreds of thousands of people who would be unemployed yet again, and make an executive decision for mandatory masks.



100% for the masks. I think we could do wonderful things if we collectively all wore them as much as possible (mostly properly).

I take issue with the bolded though. Safer at Disney than another non essential and busy place in the state, and in Orlando in particular? Probably. You’re right, the mask factor is big. Safer at Disney than not traveling from a place that is not seeing an outbreak, or safer than avoiding large crowds? Probably not. People really need to recognize the risk that is traveling into an outbreak and that even if Disney does really well they can’t control for everything. It’s not safer going than not going. That narrative can be dangerous.


----------



## Anna_Sh

mmackeymouse said:


> So this is from IHME, so take it with a massive, massive grain of salt. (Or would it be tiny, tiny?)
> 
> They have projections based on current projections, versus a universal mask requirement. The difference is staggering. As of Aug 1, the number of daily infections falls from 12K to 3K. Daily deaths from 104 to 44. Like I said, take it with a grain of salt, as most projections are just that. But...even if it's half right...it's pretty significant.
> 
> So, that means Disney is doing 100% the right thing as far as mandatory masks. And theoretically, you are safer there than off-property or in any other place...where masks are not required.
> 
> I hope that Florida, or at the very least Orange County takes a look at the state/local economy that Disney brings in, the hundreds of thousands of people who would be unemployed yet again, and make an executive decision for mandatory masks.


Orange County (and a number of other Florida counties) already mandates masks.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I updated my DME because my flight changed for my 8/15 arrival. Looks like they are going to send luggage tags.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> We have to learn to live with this virus.  We can't keep closing down every time there is an increase in cases.



Unfortunately, “living with the virus” might mean not doing things like vacations to theme parks and states that are hotspots right now.

“Living with the virus” means different things to different people. For some, it’s “ignore the virus,” and others it’s to adjust lifestyle and behaviors to live with the virus.


----------



## hertamaniac

chicagoshannon said:


> Anyone get their AP to work yet that wasn't working this morning?



No issues for a non-resort stay.


----------



## atlmgm

As a Disney shareholder I am not concerned.  The virus will be with us until there is a widely available vaccine which is estimated to be mid to late 2021.   After a vaccine Disney will recover quickly as long as they dont do anything irresponsible during the interim.   The risk of going to Disney is huge for many people and concern they can unknowingly transmit it to someone else.  

Disney has 2 main concerns - safety and profit.  Disney will do everything possible for safety.   No doubt.   But Disney has to keep up the image and demand for their products and not lose money until this is over.   There is a point that park capacity is profitable - I have heard estimates of between 35-50% of park capacity  -  parks are expensive to operate.

Disney has 2 main obstacles to over come - consumer confidence of traveling (including things outside their control) and value of the "temporary new normal".   I am a local and many of my friends want to go once to see what its like and for something to do but have no interest going as frequently as they used to due to the reductions.   There are other friends that just want to ride one favorite ride and leave.   All have annual passes which does not generate additional revenue for Disney.  All of my friends that have come once a year have said they are going to wait until there is a vaccine and things are back to normal - some have safety concerns but most have issues with whats been taken away with no news of what will be added.  I hope the Disney imagineers are working overtime on replacement activities so that those that go to Disney will want to come back during this time.


----------



## hertamaniac

I just finished grocery shopping in our central Florida Wal-Mart neighborhood market.  I'd say 30% are not wearing masks.  I will protect ourselves and worry less about things outside our control.


----------



## andyman8

I’m not going to argue about South Florida hospital capacity, as that has literally nothing to do with this thread. People are going to believe whatever makes them feel most comfortable. The reality is a 7/11 reopen is far from not happening but it is also far from a guarantee at this point. Anyone who knows Disney corporate well knows that they can reverse course in an instant, and I’ve talked to many CMs who are scheduled to return to work tomorrow who are concerned. You can tell me one hundred reasons why Disney absolutely has to reopen on 7/11 or a hundred reasons why they absolutely can’t open on 7/11 but that doesn’t change anything. Based on the mayor’s comments, it’s clear they’re taking a “wait and see” approach, so nothing is certain. It’s not worth the effort to try to convince yourself one outcome is more certain.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Has anyone else ordered Magic Bands based on their FP Planning Key Card affiliation?  Once they announced the free MBs going away, I went ahead and ordered them via that affiliation since it would let me. I’ll be very curious to see if they come through or not!


Reporting back to say this worked! They arrived today. Glad we have extra free ones since the free-ness is going away soon in 2021.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, “living with the virus” might mean not doing things like vacations to theme parks and states that are hotspots right now.
> 
> “Living with the virus” means different things to different people. For some, it’s “ignore the virus,” and others it’s to adjust lifestyle and behaviors to live with the virus.


...I seriously just had a MAJOR Body Wars flashback. "Living with the Virus"-- BW 2.0
Hey Disney-- Play Pavillion-- it's not too late to change your mind!


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, “living with the virus” might mean not doing things like vacations to theme parks and states that are hotspots right now.
> 
> “Living with the virus” means different things to different people. For some, it’s “ignore the virus,” and others it’s to adjust lifestyle and behaviors to live with the virus.


Right.  So if people don't want to go to a theme park they can stay home.  No one is making them go.  

For those that choose to go they can go and do it as safely as possible knowing the risks.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> 100% for the masks. I think we could do wonderful things if we collectively all wore them as much as possible (mostly properly).
> 
> I take issue with the bolded though. Safer at Disney than another non essential and busy place in the state, and in Orlando in particular? Probably. You’re right, the mask factor is big. Safer at Disney than not traveling from a place that is not seeing an outbreak, or safer than avoiding large crowds? Probably not. People really need to recognize the risk that is traveling into an outbreak and that even if Disney does really well they can’t control for everything. It’s not safer going than not going. That narrative can be dangerous.




That's why I said theoretically. Maybe I should have said "vacationing" or "seeking entertainment."

Am I safer at Disney than I am in my own home? No. Am I safer at Disney than I am at a Target in a non-spike state? Eh, probably not, but it still might be close. I work in healthcare, so am I safer at Disney than I am at work? Probably so. 

What I meant was more of the expendable entertainment/travel sector. At the airport, at Publix to do your grocery shopping for your visit, at the beach...places like that. That said, it is all very relative. Like I said, I work in healthcare. So...I DO believe going to Disney is safer than not going. But, it's all relative to what you do on a daily basis/where you live/etc.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ...I seriously just had a MAJOR Body Wars flashback. "Living with the Virus"-- BW 2.0
> Hey Disney-- Play Pavillion-- it's not too late to change your mind!



Hey let’s just hope the Play Pavillion happens!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus




----------



## Princess Merida

AmberMV said:


> We will be there next weekend!  Did you dine at Toppolino's? And if so, how was the modified experience?


I know your post wasn’t to me but we did dine at Topolinos character breakfast.  It was different but we enjoyed it.  The characters dance around the restaurant and pause for photos distanced from the table.  I would say sit whoever wants to be in the photos toward the loop that the characters dance around as they don’t want you getting up to do photos.  My kids are 8 and 12 so they were okay not hugging the characters.  Breakfast was good.  Topolinos is beautiful.


----------



## mmackeymouse

hertamaniac said:


> I just finished grocery shopping in our central Florida Wal-Mart neighborhood market.  I'd say 30% are not wearing masks.  I will protect ourselves and worry less about things outside our control.



Oh man....I could only dream of 30%. 

I'd say for us, it's probably 10-15% of people that DO wear masks.


----------



## elephant98

andyman8 said:


> I’m not going to argue about South Florida hospital capacity, as that has literally nothing to do with this thread. People are going to believe whatever makes them feel most comfortable. The reality is a 7/11 reopen is far from not happening but it is also far from a guarantee at this point. Anyone who knows Disney corporate well knows that they can reverse course in an instant, and I’ve talked to many CMs who are scheduled to return to work tomorrow who are concerned. You can tell me one hundred reasons why Disney absolutely has to reopen on 7/11 or a hundred reasons why they absolutely can’t open on 7/11 but that doesn’t change anything. Based on the mayor’s comments, it’s clear they’re taking a “wait and see” approach, so nothing is certain. It’s not worth the effort to try to convince yourself one outcome is more certain.



I won't debate on hospital numbers anymore, as that is not the point of this tread.  Besides, anytime I try to post anything remotely positive with respect Florida's covid situation not necessarily being as bad as everyone worries, it will just get deleted.

Beyond that, I will say that as a Floridian, I pray the numbers flatten out and everyone stay safe.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Did we know Fantasia was opening today or was it a surprise?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

mmackeymouse said:


> So this is from IHME, so take it with a massive, massive grain of salt. (Or would it be tiny, tiny?)
> 
> They have projections based on current projections, versus a universal mask requirement. The difference is staggering. As of Aug 1, the number of daily infections falls from 12K to 3K. Daily deaths from 104 to 44. Like I said, take it with a grain of salt, as most projections are just that. But...even if it's half right...it's pretty significant.
> 
> So, that means Disney is doing 100% the right thing as far as mandatory masks. And theoretically, you are safer there than off-property or in any other place...where masks are not required.
> 
> I hope that Florida, or at the very least Orange County takes a look at the state/local economy that Disney brings in, the hundreds of thousands of people who would be unemployed yet again, and make an executive decision for mandatory masks.


Orange County does have a mask mandate.  So masks are now required even offsite of WDW in Orange County.


----------



## hertamaniac

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh man....I could only dream of 30%.
> 
> I'd say for us, it's probably 10-15% of people that DO wear masks.



Sorry my friend, I am "angry" at the non-compliance folks.   Thanks for reporting!


----------



## Tjddis

andyman8 said:


> FYI Mayor Demings on MSNBC just now that he does not plan on delaying their reopen at this time. He also said that if these mandates work and we don’t keep seeing these increases, “We may still be able to do that safely.” If hospital capacity is reduced, he said “we may have to make another decision.” So like we’ve established, it’s clear they’re monitoring the situation and will make whatever decision they deem necessary.


So basically he said they are opening unless they don’t.  
Typical political gobelygook.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Fantasia Gardens mini golf reopened today. So they’re opening more stuff rather than closing


Crap. I told my son IF we go I would take him, thinking they would stay closed


----------



## Jothmas

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh man....I could only dream of 30%.
> 
> I'd say for us, it's probably 10-15% of people that DO wear masks.


Same where I'm at. It will be nice finally to be somewhere where everyone is required to wear a mask.


----------



## andyman8

elephant98 said:


> Beyond that, I will say that as a Floridian, I pray the numbers flatten out and everyone stay safe.


I 100% agree!


chicagoshannon said:


> Did we know Fantasia was opening today or was it a surprise?


It was a surprise to me, given that Disney has previously posted on their (seemingly now deleted) Travel Updates page that FG along with ESPN WWOS would remain unavailable. Great communication.


----------



## mmackeymouse

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Orange County does have a mask mandate.  So masks are now required even offsite of WDW in Orange County.



Great to hear. Hopefully a) people listen to it, b) it's enforced, c) we see a quick turnaround on numbers relative to the rest of the state.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ...I seriously just had a MAJOR Body Wars flashback. "Living with the Virus"-- BW 2.0
> Hey Disney-- Play Pavillion-- it's not too late to change your mind!



A temporary overlay to Living with the Land

"Until we can all follow guidelines for protecting ourselves - and our fellow global citizen - we can never be, truly, Living with the Virus!"


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> It was a surprise to me, given that Disney has previously posted on their (seemingly now deleted) Travel Updates page that FG along with ESPN WWOS would remain unavailable. Great communication.


That's what I thought.  I hadn't seen any info about it beyond it staying closed.


----------



## wareagle57

Are the phones open on the weekend? I didn’t get a busy signal and have been on hold for about an hour, but I’ve yet to have the music interrupted to quote me a wait time or tell me other useless garbage like they usually do every 30 seconds.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh man....I could only dream of 30%.
> 
> I'd say for us, it's probably 10-15% of people that DO wear masks.


That’s why there is a problem with spreading.  I live in WNY and everyone wears a mask in public places.  We are going in phase 4 on Monday.


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Are the phones open on the weekend? I didn’t get a busy signal and have been on hold for about an hour, but I’ve yet to have the music interrupted to quote me a wait time or tell me other useless garbage like they usually do every 30 seconds.


They should be. Some lines like the Passholder number for monthly payments is only week days.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Where’s Remy??!!??



Great question.  He (she?) was on here pretty regularly for a while providing good info.  Then he got bombarded with questions one night and hasn’t been heard from since.  Would be great to hear his thoughts right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

KBoopaloo said:


> I keep thinking about this too especially with the median age of positive tests going down. It made me wonder if a lot of these positives are coming from theme park and restaurant and hospitality workers who returned to work in the last month. Think about how cramped the kitchen areas are in a lot of QS places. Seems like a lot of the workspaces for service industry workers are ideal for spreading something like this. And a lot of these younger workers often live with roommates in smallish apartments which is also a prime spot for spreading.


Well we have none of that here & it’s been traced to ppl in the younger demographic going to bars & parties in large groups.


----------



## KBoopaloo

chicagoshannon said:


> Right.  So if people don't want to go to a theme park they can stay home.  No one is making them go.
> 
> For those that choose to go they can go and do it as safely as possible knowing the risks.


But say we work together in a shared office and I take only the risks I am comfortable with - going to work, not socializing outside of my family, only going to the grocery store - and you go on vacation to a theme park in a hot spot because you are not afraid of the risk. You catch it and bring it back to our shared office space and pass it on to me before you have any symptoms. Now I have done everything I can do to limit my own risk but I am still suffering from the risk you were willing to take. Hopefully these kinds of transmissions are limited if everyone takes the proper precautions but they are still very possible so making the argument that everyone should just take the risks they are comfortable with and be okay is sort of disingenuous.

In the case of a highly contagious virus we are all at the mercy of each other to some degree unless we literally hide in our houses forever. If EVERYONE limits their risks by just a little bit, it helps all of us to be able to function in some degree of normal life. But if some people are willing to repeatedly take much larger risks and are not willing to modify their behavior at all it means that everyone else has to severely limit themselves from being able to do almost anything.


----------



## Lewisc

michellej47 said:


> I watched an interview with an infectious disease doctor who said that the more the virus spreads, the more it will mutate, and the faster it will weaken. I think that's part of the reason we are seeing more cases but fewer deaths.


I read an article which said the fact that the virus isn't mutating improves the chances of an effective vaccine.


----------



## Spridell

KBoopaloo said:


> I keep thinking about this too especially with the median age of positive tests going down. It made me wonder if a lot of these positives are coming from theme park and restaurant and hospitality workers who returned to work in the last month. Think about how cramped the kitchen areas are in a lot of QS places. Seems like a lot of the workspaces for service industry workers are ideal for spreading something like this. And a lot of these younger workers often live with roommates in smallish apartments which is also a prime spot for spreading.



I was told when I was at Sanaa the other day one of the reasons a lot of things are being taken off food menus is because they have to socially distance in the kitchen as well.

Less people working in the kitchen areas.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Remember when everyone said Disney was stupid for not opening with Universal? Giving Universal all the chance at the almighty dollar for a whole month!
> 
> They don't look stupid now.


I think the opposite actually. If they were already opened they wouldn’t have to close unless there was another declaration of emergency in the state. Now they are faced with the dilemma of opening when numbers looks worse. And, at this point, when would it be safe to open? I think this makes them have to hold off indefinitely, if they can’t open as planned.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Spridell said:


> I was told when I was at Sanaa the other day one of the reasons a lot of things are being taken off food menus is because they have to socially distance in the kitchen as well.
> 
> Less people working in the kitchen areas.


That makes a lot of sense and is good to hear. I had figured the limited menus were more of a cost cutting measure but it makes sense that they want to have less people in the space so they can only produce a certain number of different items.


----------



## LSUmiss

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, this times 100.  Disney still has the chance to look like the heroic corporate citizen that put the well-being of it’s employees and guests ahead of profits.  At the end of the day, I don’t think that the Disney leadership wants their legacy in 20 years from now to be “*contributed to the deaths of thousands.”*


Gimme a break.


----------



## ScubaCat

LSUmiss said:


> I think the opposite actually. If they were already opened they wouldn’t have to close unless there was another declaration of emergency in the state. Now they are faced with the dilemma of opening when numbers looks worse. And, at this point, when would it be safe to open? I think this makes them have to hold off indefinitely, if they can’t open as planned.



As someone who errs on the side of caution, I have this same thought. At some point they have to simply decide whether to open or not. I think opening with all possible safety measures, as they appear to be doing, is the way to go.


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> I was told when I was at Sanaa the other day one of the reasons a lot of things are being taken off food menus is because they have to socially distance in the kitchen as well.
> 
> Less people working in the kitchen areas.



Was the bread service still available?  I am also thinking of a drive over next week for the candy bar dessert!


----------



## skeeter31

RWinNOLA said:


> Great question.  He (she?) was on here pretty regularly for a while providing good info.  Then he got bombarded with questions one night and hasn’t been heard from since.  Would be great to hear his thoughts right now.


Most likely was told to stop posting their thoughts since they were pretty easy to trace back to the source. Gave way too much personal information that would allow Disney to find out who they were and shut them down. Most likely weren’t allowed to be divulging what they were divulging.

Whereas Andyman is just as helpful, if not even more so, and doesn’t implicate themselves by trying to divulge more secret info.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I think the opposite actually. If they were already opened they wouldn’t have to close unless there was another declaration of emergency in the state. Now they are faced with the dilemma of opening when numbers looks worse. And, at this point, when would it be safe to open? I think this makes them have to hold off indefinitely, if they can’t open as planned.




I think they should not have given a date yet, but everyone was screaming for one, so here we are.


----------



## JacknSally

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, *“living with the virus”* might mean not doing things like vacations to theme parks and states that are hotspots right now.
> 
> *“Living with the virus”* means different things to different people. For some, it’s “ignore the virus,” and others it’s to adjust lifestyle and behaviors to live with the virus.



*Skimming through the posts catching up and just saw "living with the virus"... thought @MickeyWaffles was proposing a Living with the Land retheme   *


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> Was the bread service still available?  I am also thinking of a drive over next week for the candy bar dessert!


Yes bread service still available and it was amazing and so was the burger. 

I cant remember if the candy bar is still on the menu. We had coconut rice pudding and it was excellent.


----------



## hertamaniac

So someone recently posted the cruise lines are dead.  This is not according to what I'm watching/reading as a stakeholder. 

It appears that Virgin Voyages may have created a strong baseline in terms of a market resurgence and that other "major" cruise lines are looking at the possibility of implementing in their measures.  More specifically, the rumor I am hearing is about the air filtration system and cost/break-even analysis.  This is pure speculation at this time.


----------



## princesscinderella

Spridell said:


> I was told when I was at Sanaa the other day one of the reasons a lot of things are being taken off food menus is because they have to socially distance in the kitchen as well.
> 
> Less people working in the kitchen areas.


As long as they have butter chicken I’m good!!  We will be there next Sunday.


----------



## kverdon

princesscinderella said:


> As long as they have butter chicken I’m good!!  We will be there next Sunday.


So are we!


----------



## andyman8

Small note but still interesting and sort of now official. A few weeks ago, @Sandisw had speculated that VGF would still have access to some amenities at the hotel. That was correct. While I was skeptical, I can confirm CMs at that hotel are being told that the plan (as sort of indicated in some of the pictures posted today) is to use the Main Building and Beach Pool to service guests of VGF, while the Conference Center, Courtyard Pool, Sugar Loaf Concierge Lounge, and the Narcoossee's (staff here is being called back) facilities would be for NBA players. As you can see in the photos posted, they are erecting a fence straddling the eastern and northern sides of the Main Building, giving guests access to Gasparilla via that covered walkway along the side of the Main Building (I believe that goes all the way to GIG right?). Everything east of that (marina, guest buildings, Courtyard Pool, etc...) will be walled off for the NBA. Available amenities (as listed on DisneyWorld.com) will stay as is likely until the hotel's official reopening on 9/24. While this certainly could change, this seems to be the plan for the time being.


----------



## New Mouse

andyman8 said:


> Small note but still interesting and sort of now official. A few weeks ago, @Sandisw had speculated that VGF would still have access to some amenities at the hotel. That was correct. While I was skeptical, I can confirm CMs at that hotel are being told that the plan (as sort of indicated in some of the pictures posted today) is to use the Main Building and Beach Pool to service guests of VGF, while the Conference Center, Courtyard Pool, Sugar Loaf Concierge Lounge, and the Narcoossee's (staff here is being called back) facilities would be for NBA players. As you can see in the photos posted, they are erecting a fence straddling the eastern and northern sides of the Main Building, giving guests access to Gasparilla via that covered walkway along the side of the Main Building (I believe that goes all the way to GIG right?). Everything east of that (marina, guest buildings, Courtyard Pool, etc...) will be walled off for the NBA. Available amenities (as listed on DisneyWorld.com) will stay as is likely until the hotel's official reopening on 9/24. While this certainly could change, this seems to be the plan for the time being.



Well that sounds pleasant...lol


----------



## jenjersnap

Considering the timing of the various announcements (the NBA staying at GF and Disney’s posting what would be open at each resort), I would have been very surprised if it hadn’t happened exactly this way. Still, nice to have absolute confirmation.



andyman8 said:


> Small note but still interesting and sort of now official. A few weeks ago, @Sandisw had speculated that VGF would still have access to some amenities at the hotel. That was correct. While I was skeptical, I can confirm CMs at that hotel are being told that the plan (as sort of indicated in some of the pictures posted today) is to use the Main Building and Beach Pool to service guests of VGF, while the Conference Center, Courtyard Pool, Sugar Loaf Concierge Lounge, and the Narcoossee's (staff here is being called back) facilities would be for NBA players. As you can see in the photos posted, they are erecting a fence straddling the eastern and northern sides of the Main Building, giving guests access to Gasparilla via that covered walkway along the side of the Main Building (I believe that goes all the way to GIG right?). Everything east of that (marina, guest buildings, Courtyard Pool, etc...) will be walled off for the NBA. Available amenities (as listed on DisneyWorld.com) will stay as is likely until the hotel's official reopening on 9/24. While this certainly could change, this seems to be the plan for the time being.


----------



## LSUmiss

KBoopaloo said:


> But say we work together in a shared office and I take only the risks I am comfortable with - going to work, not socializing outside of my family, only going to the grocery store - and you go on vacation to a theme park in a hot spot because you are not afraid of the risk. You catch it and bring it back to our shared office space and pass it on to me before you have any symptoms. Now I have done everything I can do to limit my own risk but I am still suffering from the risk you were willing to take. Hopefully these kinds of transmissions are limited if everyone takes the proper precautions but they are still very possible so making the argument that everyone should just take the risks they are comfortable with and be okay is sort of disingenuous.
> 
> In the case of a highly contagious virus we are all at the mercy of each other to some degree unless we literally hide in our houses forever. If EVERYONE limits their risks by just a little bit, it helps all of us to be able to function in some degree of normal life. But if some people are willing to repeatedly take much larger risks and are not willing to modify their behavior at all it means that everyone else has to severely limit themselves from being able to do almost anything.


There should still be mask-wearing & social distancing in an office. Living with the virus means assuming everyone you come in contact could be positive regardless of where they have been & taking necessary precautions with that in mind.


----------



## Tjddis

So trying to digest all these numbers and perspectives.  So tough.  My conclusions
1) numbers say FLA is spiking now, months after northeast.  I would love for a top medical pro to tell me why.  Data dump or no, more testing than ever aside, %positive is up significantly
2). To oversimplify, Disney gonna do what Disney gonna do.  Somebody somewhere, in Burbank or wherever is sitting, I picture an old time accountant in a visor with register tape flowing out of a calculator, is weighing finance vs pr vs brand protection and saying go or no go.  Whether I think they should open or not is pretty much not important.  
Now how do I process these 2 factors?  Higher % positive means virus is prevalent in the area and we have a greater chance to get it.  I don’t want to get it.  People in my traveling party could die if they got it.  Plus I am uneasy about the lack of info on how having it may affect you in the future.  No point in debating the morbidity rate or impact of a lesser strain etc.  to each their own.  Nobody knows for sure so nobody’s right or wrong.  I just know I don’t want it. 
So point 2 becomes really unimportant.  And before the mob proclaiming we can’t stay shut in forever comes at me I agree with you.   If it were a matter of going to work, or shopping for essentials or perhaps even going out to eat or patronize local business that need a boost I could evaluate and take precautions and do what I had to.  But this is an amusement park.  I’ve been before, and I’ll be optimistic, I think I will someday go again.  Also not sure I would even enjoy it as presently available
No judgement if they open and you want to go.  Stay safe and I hope it’s all you want...


----------



## kylenne

If the GF marina is closed off, does that mean no resort launch available when the parks open? Or will it just go between MK and Poly?

I've been curious about that in general because those boats are on the small side and social distancing seems difficult if not impossible, but at the same time they're open air so better than being in an enclosed monorail car.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> So trying to digest all these numbers and perspectives.  So tough.  My conclusions
> 1) numbers say FLA is spiking now, months after northeast.  I would love for a top medical pro to tell me why.  Data dump or no, more testing than ever aside, %positive is up significantly
> 2). To oversimplify, Disney gonna do what Disney gonna do.  Somebody somewhere, in Burbank or wherever is sitting, I picture an old time accountant in a visor with register tape flowing out of a calculator, is weighing finance vs pr vs brand protection and saying go or no go.  Whether I think they should open or not is pretty much not important.
> Now how do I process these 2 factors?  Higher % positive means virus is prevalent in the area and we have a greater chance to get it.  I don’t want to get it.  People in my traveling party could die if they got it.  Plus I am uneasy about the lack of info on how having it may affect you in the future.  No point in debating the morbidity rate or impact of a lesser strain etc.  to each their own.  Nobody knows for sure so nobody’s right or wrong.  I just know I don’t want it.
> So point 2 becomes really unimportant.  And before the mob proclaiming we can’t stay shut in forever comes at me I agree with you.   If it were a matter of going to work, or shopping for essentials or perhaps even going out to eat or patronize local business that need a boost I could evaluate and take precautions and do what I had to.  But this is an amusement park.  I’ve been before, and I’ll be optimistic, I think I will someday go again.  Also not sure I would even enjoy it as presently available
> No judgement if they open and you want to go.  Stay safe and I hope it’s all you want...


Except that there are a lot of ppl who depend on the economy generated by those amusement parks.


----------



## jenjersnap

The opening of Fantasia Gardens makes me feel hopeful for other things that were supposedly remaining closed but are still listed on the calendar. 

Yes, it is likely irrational.


----------



## LSUmiss

Good news! Got email saying magic bands shipped!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *Skimming through the posts catching up and just saw "living with the virus"... thought @MickeyWaffles was proposing a Living with the Land retheme   *



I am very into this seasonal overlay idea. 

Surely we can throw a topiary in there and grow a beautiful floral mask on it.


----------



## JacknSally

.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Mit88 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder



Thanks for this. So just curious, which bucket will DVC members fall in… Will it be “resort reservation” or by ticket type? I’ve seen some chatter on the DVC boards that DVC reservations will have a separate bucket but I find that unlikely.


----------



## JaxDad

Tjddis said:


> So trying to digest all these numbers and perspectives.  So tough.  My conclusions
> 1) numbers say FLA is spiking now, months after northeast.  I would love for a top medical pro to tell me why.  Data dump or no, more testing than ever aside, %positive is up significantly
> 2). To oversimplify, Disney gonna do what Disney gonna do.  Somebody somewhere, in Burbank or wherever is sitting, I picture an old time accountant in a visor with register tape flowing out of a calculator, is weighing finance vs pr vs brand protection and saying go or no go.  Whether I think they should open or not is pretty much not important.
> Now how do I process these 2 factors?  Higher % positive means virus is prevalent in the area and we have a greater chance to get it.  I don’t want to get it.  People in my traveling party could die if they got it.  Plus I am uneasy about the lack of info on how having it may affect you in the future.  No point in debating the morbidity rate or impact of a lesser strain etc.  to each their own.  Nobody knows for sure so nobody’s right or wrong.  I just know I don’t want it.
> So point 2 becomes really unimportant.  And before the mob proclaiming we can’t stay shut in forever comes at me I agree with you.   If it were a matter of going to work, or shopping for essentials or perhaps even going out to eat or patronize local business that need a boost I could evaluate and take precautions and do what I had to.  But this is an amusement park.  I’ve been before, and I’ll be optimistic, I think I will someday go again.  Also not sure I would even enjoy it as presently available
> No judgement if they open and you want to go.  Stay safe and I hope it’s all you want...


I don’t understand. If people in your party could die from getting COVID, why would you even consider traveling at all, spike or no spike?


----------



## Tjddis

LSUmiss said:


> Except that there are a lot of ppl who depend on the economy generated by those amusement parks.


That’s why they will make a decision to open and it doesn’t matter if I think they should or not.  Like I said, no judgement.  If they can make the financial part work go for it
But I can’t be expected to throw my personal well being aside for the economic health of Central Fla right?   And if likewise you are not concerned that’s up to you.  Here’s an analogy: in my neighborhood there is a venerable raw bar.  Been open for years.  Owners beloved in the community.  And they are going under.  But I’m allergic to shellfish.  Severely. Should I toss my well being aside and go eat there?


----------



## ScubaCat

Boardwalk III said:


> Thanks for this. So just curious, which bucket will DVC members fall in… Will it be “resort reservation” or by ticket type? I’ve seen some chatter on the DVC board but DVC reservations will have a separate bucket but I find that unlikely.


I booked as "resort reservation" with a DVC reservation on the 22nd.


----------



## Tjddis

JaxDad said:


> I don’t understand. If people in your party could die from getting COVID, why would you even consider traveling at all, spike or no spike?


We are not.  But as this is a WDW board I confined my musings on how to view WDW opening and trip.  I’m not going to DL, Hawaii, Bismark North Dakota or anywhere else either...


----------



## SleeplessInTO

ScubaCat said:


> I booked as "resort reservation" with a DVC reservation on the 22nd.


Same here. (Well not on the 22nd due to glitches but booked before Friday.)


----------



## Arguetafamily

I apologize if this has already been mentioned - for anyone who is currently there, are any of the signature restaurants open? Or have a confirmed opening date?


----------



## Wreckem

JaxDad said:


> I don’t understand. If people in your party could die from getting COVID, why would you even consider traveling at all, spike or no spike?



This especially since the recommendation against non essential travel still remains in place.


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> I apologize if this has already been mentioned - for anyone who is currently there, are any of the signature restaurants open? Or have a confirmed opening date?


Le Cellier is supposed to be opening with Epcot.


----------



## Tjddis

Wreckem said:


> This especially since the recommendation against non essential travel still remains in place.


Seriously?   It’s a Disney board.  I was speaking to the debate regarding should disney open or not.  Not going anywhere right now.  Ok?   Thank you


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> Le Cellier is supposed to be opening with Epcot.



Great news! This is one I have not tried. As I was only able to get 2 themepark reservations, might as well make the most of my Epcot day


----------



## mmackeymouse

andyman8 said:


> Small note but still interesting and sort of now official. A few weeks ago, @Sandisw had speculated that VGF would still have access to some amenities at the hotel. That was correct. While I was skeptical, I can confirm CMs at that hotel are being told that the plan (as sort of indicated in some of the pictures posted today) is to use the Main Building and Beach Pool to service guests of VGF, while the Conference Center, Courtyard Pool, Sugar Loaf Concierge Lounge, and the Narcoossee's (staff here is being called back) facilities would be for NBA players. As you can see in the photos posted, they are erecting a fence straddling the eastern and northern sides of the Main Building, giving guests access to Gasparilla via that covered walkway along the side of the Main Building (I believe that goes all the way to GIG right?). Everything east of that (marina, guest buildings, Courtyard Pool, etc...) will be walled off for the NBA. *Available amenities (as listed on DisneyWorld.com) will stay as is likely until the hotel's official reopening on 9/24*. While this certainly could change, this seems to be the plan for the time being.



This post is good news...the bolded part prevents it from being great news, at least for me. 

I would have been heartbroken to not get to experience the main building, absolutely crushed, so that is definitely a win. I do hope Basin White opens up soon. Considering it's a third-party, and the one at DS is open, I'm not exactly sure why it wouldn't open. I know it's much smaller but still. 

Also, we were still holding out for the Afternoon Tea. I had an outfit all picked out...I was even going to buy those fancy gloves for our experience. I do hope it opens, even if it's just a once-a-day experience or if there are limitations to it...I know it probably won't happen, but I'd love for it to. 

At the risk of sounding like a brat....I also hope the piano player and orchestra are brought back before then too. Those touches are part of the reason that I spent big bucks for an upscale experience at VGF. I know I have not seen them in videos; not sure if they are part of the equity performers' union or not. But that would be a major blow for us.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

People will travel regardless.  I work retail on Cape Cod ,and I can guarantee no one from out of state is  14 daying it.   Tons of Florida, New York plates and tourists.   So for me Disney with guidances is safer than work.   Like people have mentioned everyone has opinion on masks, but customer facing people have to deal with.

So I hope Aug 30 things will settle, but who knows.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

jenjersnap said:


> The opening of Fantasia Gardens makes me feel hopeful for other things that were supposedly remaining closed but are still listed on the calendar.
> 
> Yes, it is likely irrational.



I am still irrationally holding out hope for Water Parks in mid August


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Any updates/speculation on when we can reserve dining?  I leave in less than 2 weeks and this is starting to feel weird.


----------



## rteetz

A2DisneyMom said:


> Any updates/speculation on when we can reserve dining?  I leave in less than 2 weeks and this is starting to feel weird.


Nope


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

DVC moonlight magic cancelled through August

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/dvc-moonlight-magic-events-cancelled-through-august/


----------



## LSUmiss

Tjddis said:


> That’s why they will make a decision to open and it doesn’t matter if I think they should or not.  Like I said, no judgement.  If they can make the financial part work go for it
> But I can’t be expected to throw my personal well being aside for the economic health of Central Fla right?   And if likewise you are not concerned that’s up to you.  Here’s an analogy: in my neighborhood there is a venerable raw bar.  Been open for years.  Owners beloved in the community.  And they are going under.  But I’m allergic to shellfish.  Severely. Should I toss my well being aside and go eat there?


Of course not. But that’s not the same as them not opening b/c they’re just an amusement park that no one needs.


----------



## mshanson3121

Marionnette said:


> ....
> 
> So the entire family stayed at a DVC resort that just opened on June 22 (5 days ago), returned from their trip, got tested and received their positive test results on or before June 26? I’d say that seems awfully darn fast.



The incubation period can be as short as 1 day and 5 days is the average. So very possible.


----------



## SarahC97

Matthew Shannon said:


> People will travel regardless.  I work retail on Cape Cod ,and I can guarantee no one from out of state is  14 daying it.   Tons of Florida, New York plates and tourists.   So for me Disney with guidances is safer than work.   Like people have mentioned everyone has opinion on masks, but customer facing people have to deal with.
> 
> So I hope Aug 30 things will settle, but who knows.


I have family who rented an AirBNB in Cape Cod next month. I brought it to their attention that there's a 14-day quarantine for out of state visitors and they messaged the AirBNB host who told them not to worry about it, it's merely a suggestion. That's not what I really understood from the order, but they're not discouraged from going and aren't going to quarantine, either.


----------



## PixarBall

LSUmiss said:


> Gimme a break.


Whether you believe in how bad the virus can be or not this is still entirely possible. Disney opening can contribute to many deaths. If just one person gets in with Corona and gives it to 5 others and they go home and spread it to their workers, family members, people on the plane, at the airport. Opening when cases are near 10K daily and you are inviting massive tourism and thousands into your parks daily is not something that can be thrown to the side as no chance they will contribute to a possible outbreak. You have to remember Disney opening also means double the traffic in your airport and hotels. You know by the end of July there will be a headline that a worker tested positive or family that went returned home and have all tested positive and then all hell will break loose.


----------



## Tjddis

LSUmiss said:


> Of course not. But that’s not the same as them not opening b/c they’re just an amusement park that no one needs.


And nowhere in my post does it say don’t open.  It says the opposite.  It says if you want to go have fun and be safe.  But I do believe Disney would be within their rights to delay just as they were within their rights to close in the first place.  As a company they will weigh all the factors and do what is best for their corporate well being.   And I will do what is best for the well being of my family


----------



## jenjersnap

Yep! Those are the biggies. I would take just one WP and, if you are reading this, Disney, I won’t demand a refund on my hoppers if I can use the plus part! 



WonderlandisReality said:


> I am still irrationally holding out hope for Water Parks in mid August


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276961847933992960


----------



## Matthew Shannon

Yes, this will be the issue for vacation destinations.  Massachusetts has it pretty much in a good state with covid.  Although living with the requirements is never fun.   For myself I can control my interactions with customers.   I feel for everyone that has to deal with public that has no common sense.   This is again why I say for myself Disney is laying down the requirements.  I feel for the castmates since like me it's.a public facing job.  At least there job is requiring PPE's.   Where as my job has to tread lightly of asking people to wear a mask.   Since the company has been sued already from someone who can't wear a mask due to breathing issues.


----------



## jenjersnap

Topolino’s is open! 



Arguetafamily said:


> I apologize if this has already been mentioned - for anyone who is currently there, are any of the signature restaurants open? Or have a confirmed opening date?


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Well, sorry my posts were deleted. I hope you can leave this for a minute or two because I'm uncomfortable with impression people were painting of me.
> 
> I am quite shocked at how some people were taking my posts. I never meant to imply what some of you were thinking. I am very passionate about the topic and work in my hospital and in my neighborhood getting the word out to those who don't hear it. All about this disease, the risks, things you can do to prevent, help getting access to healthcare.
> 
> Never meant to say it was someone's own fault. I would never say that. I'm actually sitting here really upset as I would never dream of harming or making painful accusations against others.
> 
> I don't know what to even think now. I'm sorry everyone.


I am sorry too! I will send you a DM.


----------



## Jothmas

PixarBall said:


> Whether you believe in how bad the virus can be or not this is still entirely possible. Disney opening can contribute to many deaths. If just one person gets in with Corona and gives it to 5 others and they go home and spread it to their workers, family members, people on the plane, at the airport. Opening when cases are near 10K daily and you are inviting massive tourism and thousands into your parks daily is not something that can be thrown to the side as no chance they will contribute to a possible outbreak. You have to remember Disney opening also means double the traffic in your airport and hotels. You know by the end of July there will be a headline that a worker tested positive or family that went returned home and have all tested positive and then all hell will break loose.


I think when inevitably someone, somewhere, who is somehow linked to WDW tests positive, those hoping all hell will break loose will be disappointed.


----------



## Tjddis

SarahC97 said:


> I have family who rented an AirBNB in Cape Cod next month. I brought it to their attention that there's a 14-day quarantine for out of state visitors and they messaged the AirBNB host who told them not to worry about it, it's merely a suggestion. That's not what I really understood from the order, but they're not discouraged from going and aren't going to quarantine, either.


So not to come down hard on your family or anything but this is why I will probably proceed with more caution than most.  While this virus is prevalent I just don’t trust people to do the right thing...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

jenjersnap said:


> Yep! Those are the biggies. I would take just one WP and, if you are reading this, Disney, I won’t demand a refund on my hoppers if I can use the plus part!



Same here.

PS: Hi Bob


----------



## Arguetafamily

jenjersnap said:


> Topolino’s is open!



Thank you! We did go there in December for character breakfast. Didn't know it was signature at night. How is the dinner?!


----------



## SarahC97

Tjddis said:


> So not to come down hard on your family or anything but this is why I will probably proceed with more caution than most.  While this virus is prevalent I just don’t trust people to do the right thing...


Don't worry about it -- I told them that what they're doing isn't right. To say the least, my family and I do not see eye to eye on many, many issues and this is certainly one of them. You simply cannot trust other people to do the right thing, so I don't blame you.

ETA: I'm supposed to go to Disney next month but I'm honestly not sure we'll feel comfortable doing so. My husband I both work from home and my kids are doing online school next semester, so we can absolutely quarantine after we get back if we decide to go to Florida and certainly will.


----------



## Tjddis

PixarBall said:


> Whether you believe in how bad the virus can be or not this is still entirely possible. Disney opening can contribute to many deaths. If just one person gets in with Corona and gives it to 5 others and they go home and spread it to their workers, family members, people on the plane, at the airport. Opening when cases are near 10K daily and you are inviting massive tourism and thousands into your parks daily is not something that can be thrown to the side as no chance they will contribute to a possible outbreak. You have to remember Disney opening also means double the traffic in your airport and hotels. You know by the end of July there will be a headline that a worker tested positive or family that went returned home and have all tested positive and then all hell will break loose.


I applaud your logic but some people have an entrenched position that this virus does not concern them.  The numbers are interpreted to whichever side you favor, the fact that people aren’t keeling over in the street means it’s all good.  Every person has their own factors that will move the needle for them.  
To each their own.  I know how I feel.  I know how I will proceed.  I have long ago given up trying to argue with the crowd that is going to WDW come hell or high water.  I wish em the best.


----------



## BrianR

yulilin3 said:


> live performances are:
> FotLK singers (main 4)
> FNtM all are miked
> VoL
> VotLM: Ariel sings live
> Disney Jr. both hosts sing live
> BatB: Belle and Gaston are live
> Indiana Jones Epic, both Indy and Marion are miked
> Frozen Sing Along all actors are live


This was pages and pages ago, but I know Savi's the main actor is live, as I've seen different performers in that role.


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276961847933992960


----------



## Boardwalk III

SleeplessInTO said:


> Same here. (Well not on the 22nd due to glitches but booked before Friday.)



I guess I was just wondering if someone had a DVC reservation and also an AP would system force them into the AP bucket? That would not be ideal in my opinion as some of the AP dates are starting to fill up. I don’t have to worry about this myself until Fall 2021 but it might affect my decision as to what type of passes we buy!


----------



## jenjersnap

Sadly, haven’t tried it yet since our trips keep getting canceled. Heard good things though! 



Arguetafamily said:


> Thank you! We did go there in December for character breakfast. Didn't know it was signature at night. How is the dinner?!


----------



## jenjersnap

I have a DVC reservation and an AP voucher (the rest of my family has hoppers) and had no problem booking as a resort guest. 



Boardwalk III said:


> I guess I was just wondering if someone had a DVC reservation and also an AP would system force them into the AP bucket? That would not be ideal in my opinion as some of the AP dates are starting to fill up. I don’t have to worry about this myself until Fall 2021 but it might affect my decision as to what type of passes we buy!


----------



## Aeralie

courtney1188 said:


> My husband had to call our finance guy yesterday, and found out that he and his entire family were just diagnosed with COVID after returning from their DVC stay - be careful out there, everyone! I’m feeling somewhat relieved we cancelled our July trip, and worried about how many people are going to bring it back from vacation and spread it here in our state, where we had been doing quite well this month with new case numbers.





WonderlandisReality said:


> there is a lot to unpack here.



I find @courtney1188 's anecdote interesting. I don't see a reason why she wouldn't just be relaying information as best she knows. What's notable to me is how willing finance guy is to share his entire family's purported situation with others. If I were in his shoes, I'd feel pretty terrible about the whole situation.... *or* at least very embarrassed/self-conscious about it given the prior "hoax" disposition and would want to keep it to myself as much as possible.

What's worse? The legitimate worry that you might unknowingly run into finance guy somewhere along the WDW trip? Or receiving the M. Night Shyamalan plot twist at the end and realizing you were finance guy yourself and you finance-guy'd the 10,000 other people you ran into at the airport, plane, magical express, springs, hotel, and theme parks? Yikes.

Edited for snark!


----------



## Llama mama

.... patiently waiting for dining reservations to open ..... Hopefully those will go better than the park reservations and resorts changes. 
Capacity should be interesting.


----------



## npatellye

Boardwalk III said:


> I guess I was just wondering if someone had a DVC reservation and also an AP would system force them into the AP bucket? That would not be ideal in my opinion as some of the AP dates are starting to fill up. I don’t have to worry about this myself until Fall 2021 but it might affect my decision as to what type of passes we buy!


We have unactivated APs linked in MDE and DVC reservations; we were able to reserve as resort guests for both stays.


----------



## Broncho52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276676426092015618


----------



## Boardwalk III

npatellye said:


> We have unactivated APs linked in MDE and DVC reservations; we were able to reserve as resort guests for both stays.



That’s great info, thanks everyone! And while I’m here… If I were to buy some AP vouchers for my family party and let’s say fall 2021 reservations open up early next year (or whenever). If someone in my party then can’t go for some reason can I still transfer the AP voucher to someone else given that it is unused but has park reservations attached? I realize it may be too early for that question but would be great to know!


----------



## yulilin3

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I have 30 trips to WDW under my belt and this one threw me! I looked it up and couldn’t find it. What is MiSiMD?


I know this was like 10 pages ago and not sure if someone already answered you but it's Move it Shake it Mousekadance it


----------



## jcf8037

andyman8 said:


> Small note but still interesting and sort of now official. A few weeks ago, @Sandisw had speculated that VGF would still have access to some amenities at the hotel. That was correct. While I was skeptical, I can confirm CMs at that hotel are being told that the plan (as sort of indicated in some of the pictures posted today) is to use the Main Building and Beach Pool to service guests of VGF, while the Conference Center, Courtyard Pool, Sugar Loaf Concierge Lounge, and the Narcoossee's (staff here is being called back) facilities would be for NBA players. As you can see in the photos posted, they are erecting a fence straddling the eastern and northern sides of the Main Building, giving guests access to Gasparilla via that covered walkway along the side of the Main Building (I believe that goes all the way to GIG right?). Everything east of that (marina, guest buildings, Courtyard Pool, etc...) will be walled off for the NBA. Available amenities (as listed on DisneyWorld.com) will stay as is likely until the hotel's official reopening on 9/24. While this certainly could change, this seems to be the plan for the time being.


I guess no Victoria and Alberts?


----------



## princesscinderella

jcf8037 said:


> I guess no Victoria and Alberts?



I wouldn’t be shocked if they utilized the amazing chefs there to feed the NBA


----------



## jcf8037

princesscinderella said:


> I wouldn’t be shocked if they utilized the amazing chefs there to feed the NBA


Hope not! They’ve got narcoossee’s!


----------



## chicagoshannon

As far as the restaurants that are or will be opening be aware they have limited menu's.  Some of your favorites may not be on the menu for now.


----------



## SteffyLou

Friend serves at V and A. They have been told they will not be called back until at least September.


----------



## rteetz

princesscinderella said:


> I wouldn’t be shocked if they utilized the amazing chefs there to feed the NBA


NBA is bringing their own chefs. They are able to use Disney chefs too but I doubt they’ll be using V&A’s regularly.


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> I know this was like 10 pages ago and not sure if someone already answered you but it's Move it Shake it Mousekadance it


Yes, although they may have missed it since this thread flies so fast. I was glad they did because I had no idea either and was happy when someone asked and someone answered. I thought I was pretty good with the acronyms but that was a new one.


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> I know this was like 10 pages ago and not sure if someone already answered you but it's Move it Shake it Mousekadance it


How was your livestream today? I think you did one today, correct?


----------



## jcf8037

SteffyLou said:


> Friend serves at V and A. They have been told they will not be called back until at least September.


Thanks for the update


----------



## andyman8

jcf8037 said:


> I guess no Victoria and Alberts?


As far as I know, dining is just GFC, GIG, and Beaches for the foreseeable future. I can’t get this confirmed but I heard Enchanted Rose may not be operating right now because of the state’s restrictions. As of right now, Narcoossee’s staff has been called back, so the *speculation* is that that facility will be used for NBA dining in addition to the conference facilities. No V&A’s and Citricos and 1900 Park Fare until official resort reopening.


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggr88 said:


> How was your livestream today? I think you did one today, correct?


yes, it was great, but the heat is no joke. Sooo bad. Surprisingly most everyone were wearing their face coverings properly and social distancing in the stores.


----------



## yulilin3

Again not sure if anyone has reported ad this is old news but my drive into property takes me next to Coronado and the ugly green fence is up all around the entrance, front of the street


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> yes, it was great, but the heat is no joke. Sooo bad. Surprisingly most everyone were wearing their face coverings properly and social distancing in the stores.



Thanks for streaming today, I teared up just hearing the music at Disney Springs. Please get some rest and stay hydrated!


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> Thanks for streaming today, I teared up just hearing the music at Disney Springs. Please get some rest and stay hydrated!


it's seriously a game of finding A/C. I'm back home now, after some Beaches and Cream. Videos to come on SiDisney


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> it's seriously a game of finding A/C. I'm back home now, after some Beaches and Cream. Videos to come on SiDisney


I think Disney springs you can book on open table app


----------



## LSUmiss

PixarBall said:


> Whether you believe in how bad the virus can be or not this is still entirely possible. Disney opening can contribute to many deaths. If just one person gets in with Corona and gives it to 5 others and they go home and spread it to their workers, family members, people on the plane, at the airport. Opening when cases are near 10K daily and you are inviting massive tourism and thousands into your parks daily is not something that can be thrown to the side as no chance they will contribute to a possible outbreak. You have to remember Disney opening also means double the traffic in your airport and hotels. You know by the end of July there will be a headline that a worker tested positive or family that went returned home and have all tested positive and then all hell will break loose.


That’s on those individuals not Disney or any other places that open.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Boardwalk III said:


> I guess I was just wondering if someone had a DVC reservation and also an AP would system force them into the AP bucket? That would not be ideal in my opinion as some of the AP dates are starting to fill up. I don’t have to worry about this myself until Fall 2021 but it might affect my decision as to what type of passes we buy!


I don’t think so. I’m DVC (stays booked in 2020 and 2021 are all DVC stays) and have AP. I was able to make reservations before the AP bookings opened up on Friday.
Lots of glitches (having AP vouchers really seems to offend the system) but eventually worked!


----------



## Azziefan

Do you guys think Disney will open on time? Assuming Ron Desantis doesn’t close anything. Thoughts and opinions today


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> I think Disney springs you can book on open table app


actually you can reserve from WDW site for DS, I think most of them
I just had a fluke in the reservation system that allowed me to reserve for today at Beaches and Cream even though my stay is not until Wednesday


----------



## Mit88

PixarBall said:


> Whether you believe in how bad the virus can be or not this is still entirely possible. Disney opening can contribute to many deaths. If just one person gets in with Corona and gives it to 5 others and they go home and spread it to their workers, family members, people on the plane, at the airport. Opening when cases are near 10K daily and you are inviting massive tourism and thousands into your parks daily is not something that can be thrown to the side as no chance they will contribute to a possible outbreak. You have to remember Disney opening also means double the traffic in your airport and hotels. You know by the end of July there will be a headline that a worker tested positive or family that went returned home and have all tested positive and then all hell will break loose.




If you go to the grocery store and touch something an asymptotic carrier touched, you could then give it to someone else, who then gives it to 5 other people, and then you have community spread. 

We all know how the virus works at this point. Its not just Disney that you can contract the virus and die at. 

If Disney delays its opening, do you think the 30-40 thousand people that were going to go to a Disney park that day are just going to stay inside their homes for the duration of what their trip would have been? The answer is an emphatic...No. No they wouldnt. Disney reopening will have very little impact on the totality of the spread of this virus, no matter what media outlet you love to get your information from


----------



## cakebaker

Azziefan said:


> Do you guys think Disney will open on time? Assuming Ron Desantis doesn’t close anything. Thoughts and opinions today


I think you can bank on DeSantis not closing anything. I think it’s entirely possible Disney will delay opening IF the numbers don’t start trending down. If I had reservations in the next month or so, I’d be very concerned. But no one knows and I don’t think we will get any advance warning.


----------



## rteetz

Azziefan said:


> Do you guys think Disney will open on time? Assuming Ron Desantis doesn’t close anything. Thoughts and opinions today


DeSantis isn’t going to do it. It will be disney if anyone doing such at this point I think.


----------



## Katrina Y

Tiggr88 said:


> How was your livestream today? I think you did one today, correct?


It was great, I watched!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Gonna ask this here but prolly cross post in DVC forum, but has there been word if the Epcot DVC lounge will be opening with the park?


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> If you go to the grocery store and touch something an asymptotic carrier touched, you could then give it to someone else, who then gives it to 5 other people, and then you have community spread.
> 
> We all know how the virus works at this point. Its not just Disney that you can contract the virus and die at.
> 
> If Disney delays its opening, do you think the 30-40 thousand people that were going to go to a Disney park that day are just going to stay inside their homes for the duration of what their trip would have been? The answer is an emphatic...No. No they wouldnt. Disney reopening will have very little impact on the totality of the spread of this virus, no matter what media outlet you love to get your information from


This. If someone irresponsibly spreads the virus it doesn’t matter how they got it & the person who dies from it isn’t any less dead whether the carrier came from Walmart or Disney. In fact, as I’ve mentioned, there is much more noncompliance at my local Walmart so I would be angrier with that if it were my relative. And to ppl who say going to Walmart is a necessity, I often see ppl there who clearly are using it as an outing so it’s not always just to get essentials.


----------



## rteetz

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Gonna ask this here but prolly cross post in DVC forum, but has there been word if the Ecopt DVC lounge will be opening with the park?


Good question, haven’t heard anything myself.


----------



## LSUmiss

Did we hear a rumor a few pages back that 2020 tickets might open tomorrow?


----------



## andyman8

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Gonna ask this here but prolly cross post in DVC forum, but has there been word if the Epcot DVC lounge will be opening with the park?


I believe DVC announced this week that the Epcot lounge would reopen, but TotW would not. Let me go try to find the FAQ.

ETA: From DVC FAQ:


> 16) Will the Epcot Member Lounge be available once Epcot reopens?
> 
> We plan for the Disney Vacation Club Member Lounge to be available on July 15 when Epcot reopens. Capacity will be limited to maintain proper physical distancing and some amenities may not be available during this initial reopening period.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> If Disney delays its opening, do you think the 30-40 thousand people that were going to go to a Disney park that day are just going to stay inside their homes for the duration of what their trip would have been? The answer is an emphatic...No. No they wouldnt. Disney reopening will have very little impact on the totality of the spread of this virus, no matter what media outlet you love to get your information from


 They may not stay home, but a great of them won’t be in a state with exploding numbers either. I just disagree that a trip to the grocery store is as risky as spending 8 hrs or more with 20k strangers. 

Our alternative to WDW was a weeks stay at a lake house, virtually isolated from anyone. The desire to be at WDW is great enough for us, that if things were just where they were in early June that we would’ve risked it had it not been for other factors.  We certain,y would’ve come for the AP preview.  There isn’t anywhere else we’d take that chance. So not going to Disney doesn’t mean people will automatically go somewhere else that has as great a chance of exposure.

I don’t think it’s a coincidence that the rise in numbers tracks very well with Universal and others opening. These places are the definition of mass gatherings- one of the riskiest behaviors you can engage in.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Did we hear a rumor a few pages back that 2020 tickets might open tomorrow?


Tomorrow should be 2021 tickets but not 2020.


----------



## npatellye

Boardwalk III said:


> That’s great info, thanks everyone! And while I’m here… If I were to buy some AP vouchers for my family party and let’s say fall 2021 reservations open up early next year (or whenever). If someone in my party then can’t go for some reason can I still transfer the AP voucher to someone else given that it is unused but has park reservations attached? I realize it may be too early for that question but would be great to know!


You can transfer the unused AP but I would assume that, once you do that, the park reservations would cancel since the reservations were made for whoever was in your party. I’m not really sure though!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

andyman8 said:


> I believe DVC announced this week that the Epcot lounge would reopen, but TotW would not. Let me go try to find the FAQ.
> 
> ETA: From DVC FAQ:


Thank you for the lounge answer *and* the DVC reopening FAQ link.  I didn’t know there was one and I’m glad to be able to read it.


----------



## Leigh L

I was just checking ADRs, not really expecting anything new, but I did see a few restaurants populated now even though no dates are available (3 in Epcot, 1 in DHS, 0 in MK were ones I checked.) Could it be park ADRs coming "soon"? Or were a handful always in there since being pulled? I don't recall seeing any last I checked which was weeks ago.

I thought it interesting since the 3 I saw in Epcot were Biergarten, Rose & Crown, and Le Cellier, all of which I believe were listed as going to be opening?


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> They may not stay home, but a great of them won’t be in a state with exploding numbers either. I just disagree that a trip to the grocery store is as risky as spending 8 hrs or more with 20k strangers.
> 
> Our alternative to WDW was a weeks stay at a lake house, virtually isolated from anyone. The desire to be at WDW is great enough for us, that if things were just where they were in early June that we would’ve risked it had it not been for other factors.  We certain,y would’ve come for the AP preview.  There isn’t anywhere else we’d take that chance. So not going to Disney doesn’t mean people will automatically go somewhere else that has as great a chance of exposure.
> 
> I don’t think it’s a coincidence that the rise in numbers tracks very well with Universal and others opening. These places are the definition of mass gatherings- one of the riskiest behaviors you can engage in.



While true, that doesnt take into account the plentiful of people that were theoretically killing and infecting guests at Disney well before Florida was in the state they’re currently in.

You might decide on a secluded trip over Disney, but not everyone is going to choose that route. Some will go to a beach, or some will find another theme park, or some will go down to Florida regardless and go to Universal or a SeaWorld, or Busch Gardens and it sure doesn’t look like any of them are planning on closing.

Sure, there might be a correlation of cases coming from the non-Disney parks down there, but none of them are sitting under a virus free bubble. All of them were to be expected to have people get sick. None of these parks are opening under the assumption that no one will contract the virus. But a place like Universal, or even Disney are opening, or planning to open in such a way that will be as safe as they possibly can be


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Can't post because of language, but Carlye Wisel is sitting on something big.  I am nervous ..


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Can't post because of language, but Carlye Wisel is sitting on something big.  I am nervous ..


----------



## mmackeymouse

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Can't post because of language, but Carlye Wisel is sitting on something big.  I am nervous ..




To be fair, she said “I can’t wait” so hopefully it’s nothing super terrible. 

Unless she was being sarcastic. Oh gosh


----------



## SaintsManiac

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Can't post because of language, but Carlye Wisel is sitting on something big.  I am nervous ..



She seems excited, so hopefully it’s not bad.


----------



## Llama mama

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Can't post because of language, but Carlye Wisel is sitting on something big.  I am nervous ..


Popcorn time????
or Kleenex time????
Or HAMMER TIME??


----------



## constanze

SaintsManiac said:


> She seems excited, so hopefully it’s not bad.


Excited is better that sarcastic...words, people, words...I'm anxious here...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> To be fair, she said “I can’t wait” so hopefully it’s nothing super terrible.
> 
> Unless she was being sarcastic. Oh gosh



I also thought it might of been "I am tired of all the current stuff going on and 'can't wait' untill something new to report on" ...

... But probably not


----------



## constanze

Where are y'all hearing her updates?


----------



## JacknSally

constanze said:


> Where are y'all hearing her updates?



*Twitter - @carlyewisel*


----------



## SaintsManiac

constanze said:


> Where are y'all hearing her updates?



Twitter

She was eating marshmallows on Instagram 2 hours ago and now nothing lol. That’s where she is usually most active.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

See, now I thought at first, it would be good news, then I reread and the "insert bad word" made me wonder if it was sarcasm.
And then maybe it's just her anticipation for a new story instead of all the recent bad?


----------



## kylenne

constanze said:


> Where are y'all hearing her updates?



Twitter.


----------



## Aeralie

SaintsManiac said:


> She seems excited, so hopefully it’s not bad.



If it helps decode, her language and brevity remind me of myself when I'm drinking.


----------



## constanze

I'm not on twitter...report back!!! PLEASE!


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Twitter
> 
> She was eating marshmallows on Instagram 2 hours ago and now nothing lol. That’s where she is usually most active.


*
Glad I'm not the only one who also checked her stories for clues   *


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> Again not sure if anyone has reported ad this is old news but my drive into property takes me next to Coronado and the ugly green fence is up all around the entrance, front of the street


As opposed to the "beautiful " blue covered fence at the GF.


----------



## JacknSally

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> See, now I thought at first, it would be good news, then I reread and the "insert bad word" made me wonder if it was sarcasm.
> And then maybe it's just her anticipation for a new story instead of all the recent bad?


*
She is usually pretty exclamation point happy when she's excited about something, so I read this one as sarcastic and not... great.*

*I'll gladly be wrong *


----------



## JaxDad

SaintsManiac said:


> Twitter
> 
> She was eating marshmallows on Instagram 2 hours ago and now nothing lol. That’s where she is usually most active.


Whoa! This person was sharing marshmallow-eating pics! I need to get on Instagram!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Carlye is stressing me out! Spill girl!

Side note this is the most I have ever been on Twitter in my life. These last few weeks have me stalking EVERYTHING


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> While true, that doesnt take into account the plentiful of people that were theoretically killing and infecting guests at Disney well before Florida was in the state they’re currently in.
> 
> You might decide on a secluded trip over Disney, but not everyone is going to choose that route. Some will go to a beach, or some will find another theme park, or some will go down to Florida regardless and go to Universal or a SeaWorld, or Busch Gardens and it sure doesn’t look like any of them are planning on closing.
> 
> Sure, there might be a correlation of cases coming from the non-Disney parks down there, but none of them are sitting under a virus free bubble. All of them were to be expected to have people get sick. None of these parks are opening under the assumption that no one will contract the virus. But a place like Universal, or even Disney are opening, or planning to open in such a way that will be as safe as they possibly can be


While true, if cases keep rising don't be surprised to see many cancel. Especially people from N.Y. who have been through this. I would hope they follow quarantine rules. Florida is a hot spot right now, so the chances of people getting sick is high. Which also means there is a good chance they can spread back to where they live.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> While true, if cases keep rising don't be surprised to see many cancel. Especially people from N.Y. who have been through this. I would hope they follow quarantine rules. Florida is a hot spot right now, so the chances of people getting sick is high. Which also means there is a good chance they can spread back to where they live.



Is that how hotspots work?

if they don’t follow quarantine rules, Disney will make them, or ask them to leave. Its really simple.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'm going to make a positive guess...booking preview days ...soon


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Is that how hotspots work?
> 
> if they don’t follow quarantine rules, Disney will make them, or ask them to leave. Its really simple.


I was talking about N.Y. citizens not following quarantine rules upon return. If there is a hotspot its best not to travel there.


----------



## Llama mama

Does linking with friends cause park reservation or booking fastpass problems?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Maybe it’s not even Disney related. Maybe it’s Universal or something?


----------



## kylenne

Llama mama said:


> Does linking with friends cause park reservation or booking fastpass problems?



My gf is not going with me in September, just next year but I was still able to reserve my park days for that trip with no issues despite us being linked. And our trip next May was no problem either.

FP is not a thing and won't be for the foreseeable future. I know prior to the closures from the RotR thread that some people were having problems getting boarding passes due to linking issues and had to go to the guest experience team people for help. So if we see virtual queues come back and expand to more attractions it could be a thing. Disney's IT is a Jenga pile at the best of times.


----------



## Azziefan

Does anyone think before Disney delays they will base it on what surrounding theme parks are doing? I know that they usually do their own thing but they’ve also been closed longer. Their mentality may be “well if universal isn’t closing full steam ahead” I know some of u may disagree with me but I could see it


----------



## npatellye

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Carlye is stressing me out! Spill girl!
> 
> Side note this is the most I have ever been on Twitter in my life. These last few weeks have me stalking EVERYTHING


Same! I signed up for Twitter just for this and now I’m sitting here wondering how soon I will have to change my reservations.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Llama mama said:


> Does linking with friends cause park reservation or booking fastpass problems?


I liked my Mom's account to mine as friends/family so that I can do all the planning. I didn't have any issues getting park reservations for the two of us (once the system was up). My husband is linked to me the same way and it has never been a problem in the past either. I always book the resort/dining/everything else.


----------



## mmackeymouse

So this morning Scott Gustin posted a pic of the fence going up. 

Carlye replied in a very strange way “but there won’t be guests at the grand” every other letter capitalized.

Was she hinting at something?


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> So this morning Scott Gustin posted a pic of the fence going up.
> 
> Carlye replied in a very strange way “but there won’t be guests at the grand” every other letter capitalized.
> 
> Was she hinting at something?



*If she said it like "bUt ThErE wOnT bE gUeStS aT tHe GrAnD" then she was mocking the people who were convinced guests wouldn't be staying at the same property and the NBA would have the run of the place.*


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mmackeymouse said:


> So this morning Scott Gustin posted a pic of the fence going up.
> 
> Carlye replied in a very strange way “but there won’t be guests at the grand” every other letter capitalized.
> 
> Was she hinting at something?


I felt like she was making fun of those who said that it would close for guests-- who knows? The anticipation...!!!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Also a fellow travel writer said “good morning carlye” with one of these guys. 

And she replied 

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

SarahC97 said:


> I have family who rented an AirBNB in Cape Cod next month. I brought it to their attention that there's a 14-day quarantine for out of state visitors and they messaged the AirBNB host who told them not to worry about it, it's merely a suggestion. That's not what I really understood from the order, but they're not discouraged from going and aren't going to quarantine, either.


Just got back from visiting the Cape this afternoon to visit family on the beach this morning, and I will say, I am now prepared for the crowds at WDW.  The beach was INSANITY.  No masks, no distancing, nothing.  So it makes me appreciate the lengths WDW is going to make CMs and guests feel more comfortable.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mmackeymouse said:


> So this morning Scott Gustin posted a pic of the fence going up.
> 
> Carlye replied in a very strange way “but there won’t be guests at the grand” every other letter capitalized.
> 
> Was she hinting at something?


It's a reference to a SpongeBob meme. She's poking fun at the people who said that the GF would close to any and all guests (which would negate the need for a fence).


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *If she said it like "bUt ThErE wOnT bE gUeStS aT tHe GrAnD" then she was mocking the people who were convinced guests wouldn't be staying at the same property and the NBA would have the run of the place.*



That’s what I’d figure too. 

But thought hmmmm you never know.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I was talking about N.Y. citizens not following quarantine rules upon return. If there is a hotspot its best not to travel there.



If NYers aren’t quarantining upon return from Florida, then chances are they were never going to abide by any rules, or take things seriously in the first place. They didnt need a trip to Disney to make up their minds. 

Many of the people I have spoken to up here all work for employers that are allowing paid quarantine leave if they decide to go on vacation to a state that requires quarantining upon return.


----------



## WishesForSunshine

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?



I placed my order for two set's on April 30. I got an email last week that they have been shipped. I checked the tracking number yesterday & I should be getting them Monday, June 29.


----------



## andyman8

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on their Disney face masks purchase? I ordered mine for June 15. Still haven't received any updates from Disney.
> 
> I am sure they will be arriving SOON , but curious if anyone has heard anything else?


Just an FYI they run small. I definitely don’t have a big big face, but I got the mediums and they barely fit.


----------



## Mit88

I got my masks yesterday. Medium is very, very small. The ear loops are the tight fabric rather than elastic. If these were the only masks I had, I’d be very disappointed.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

WishesForSunshine said:


> I placed my order for two set's on April 30. I got an email last week that they have been shipped. I checked the tracking number yesterday & I should be getting them Monday, June 29.


I got mine a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> If NYers aren’t quarantining upon return from Florida, then chances are they were never going to abide by any rules, or take things seriously in the first place. They didnt need a trip to Disney to make up their minds.
> 
> Many of the people I have spoken to up here all work for employers that are allowing paid quarantine leave if they decide to go on vacation to a state that requires quarantining upon return.


They should do what is being done here in Canada. If you don't quarantine you can be fined up to $750,000. As far as Disney goes, if cases still keep rising I would hope they delay opening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> So this morning Scott Gustin posted a pic of the fence going up.
> 
> Carlye replied in a very strange way “but there won’t be guests at the grand” every other letter capitalized.
> 
> Was she hinting at something?





mmackeymouse said:


> Also a fellow travel writer said “good morning carlye” with one of these guys.
> 
> And she replied
> 
> Hmmmmmmm




Feels like an episode of CSI: DisTwitter with all this detective work going on .


----------



## mmackeymouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feels like an episode of CSI: DisTwitter with all this detective work going on .




How bout N-DIS


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Just an FYI they run small. I definitely don’t have a big big face, but I got the mediums and they barely fit.


That's a bummer and I'm sorry 

I _may or may not_ have ordered $100 worth of masks from Disney, for collectibles/reminder of 2020: the Year of Crazy.


----------



## Nlfm432010

Mit88 said:


> I got my masks yesterday. Medium is very, very small. The ear loops are the tight fabric rather than elastic. If these were the only masks I had, I’d be very disappointed.


I got mine last week- size large and they were way too small.   I gave them away.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> They should do what is being done here in Canada. If you don't quarantine you can be fined up to $750,000. As far as Disney goes, if cases still keep rising I would hope they delay opening.



If your employer knows where you took your vacation and you took it at a hotspot, they will not allow you back to work until you quarantine 14 days and test negative.

There’s no other way of knowing if a person is breaking quarantine that wouldn’t be highly illegal.

as far as Disney goes. Cases are going to keep rising. That’s how this works. If a city or state has a spike, it doesn’t last 2 or 3 days. If Disney opens up, I trust they’re doing the right thing more than a public forum poster saying what Disney should and shouldn’t do.


----------



## Jiminy76

Mit88 said:


> If NYers aren’t quarantining upon return from Florida, then chances are they were never going to abide by any rules, or take things seriously in the first place. They didnt need a trip to Disney to make up their minds.
> 
> Many of the people I have spoken to up here all work for employers that are allowing paid quarantine leave if they decide to go on vacation to a state that requires quarantining upon return.


It’s great many employers in NY will be offering paid quarantine for people who go on vacation. Luckily I have been able to work from home for all of this and will be able to continue to do so for the foreseeable future. I definitely plan on quarantining once I get back. I’m sure I will need time to even out to weird mask tan I will get while I am down there.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

If your masks are too small look into the ear extenders.  You can get them on Amazon, and they're adjustable. I bought some even though I have a tiny head.  Your ears will thank you.


----------



## princesscinderella

Jiminy76 said:


> It’s great many employers in NY will be offering paid quarantine for people who go on vacation. Luckily I have been able to work from home for all of this and will be able to continue to do so for the foreseeable future. I definitely plan on quarantining once I get back. I’m sure I will need time to even out to weird mask tan I will get while I am down there.


 Everyone should wear a wide brim hat to avoid the weird tan lines . It’s been brutally hot in Florida this week.


----------



## AmberMV

What's the latest update from twitter?  I thought something big was dropping?  ADR announcement maybe?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AmberMV said:


> What's the latest update from twitter?  I thought something big was dropping?  ADR announcement maybe?



Nothing is happening. I started drinking at this point could not handle the pressure anymore


----------



## mmackeymouse

AmberMV said:


> What's the latest update from twitter?  I thought something big was dropping?  ADR announcement maybe?



Perhaps they are limiting adrs to 1 per day? Could be...


----------



## Jen0107c

Nlfm432010 said:


> I got mine last week- size large and they were way too small.   I gave them away.


I did the same, they run very small!


----------



## Jiminy76

princesscinderella said:


> Everyone should wear a wide brim hat to avoid the weird tan lines . It’s been brutally hot in Florida this week.


That’s a great ideal!


----------



## Mit88

Jiminy76 said:


> It’s great many employers in NY will be offering paid quarantine for people who go on vacation. Luckily I have been able to work from home for all of this and will be able to continue to do so for the foreseeable future. I definitely plan on quarantining once I get back. I’m sure I will need time to even out to weird mask tan I will get while I am down there.



I work from home as well, have well before this all started so I don’t really need to get re acclimated. And I have a beard, so luckily I don’t have to worry about abnormal mask tan lines


----------



## Dulcee

michellej47 said:


> I watched an interview with an infectious disease doctor who said that the more the virus spreads, the more it will mutate, and the faster it will weaken. I think that's part of the reason we are seeing more cases but fewer deaths.


This is a not well understood part of most viruses. Coronaviruses in general don’t mutate very fast but they do in enough ways to change lethality. Viruses self select for more transmission, less symptoms, less virulence. If you are walking with a virus you spread it, it replicates and passes on, increasing its number. If you are flat on your back in a hospital you are less likely to spread that strain and thus it does not spread as widely. This is the reason both SARS and MERS never became the issue we see now. Most people who caught those became very ill, very fast, and they couldn’t spread quickly.


----------



## disneyin3

chicagoshannon said:


> We have to learn to live with this virus.  We can't keep closing down every time there is an increase in cases.  The virus appears to be weakening.
> 
> A good deal of these new Florida cases are young people who are asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic.  I'll say this again this is a GOOD thing.  We will develop herd immunity which will then protect our elderly and at risk population.
> 
> Testing is GOOD because it identifies people that didn't know they had it so they can stay away from their elderly family and friends.
> 
> We knew there were going to be spikes upon reoppening.   Could we hold off on reoppening for 6 months sure but there will be a spike then and there will be even more issues with job loss, drug use, and suicide than there is now.
> 
> Wash your hands, stay distant, and be smart about it!


This is the best post I have seen in weeks!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> If your employer knows where you took your vacation and you took it at a hotspot, they will not allow you back to work until you quarantine 14 days and test negative.
> 
> There’s no other way of knowing if a person is breaking quarantine that wouldn’t be highly illegal.
> 
> as far as Disney goes. Cases are going to keep rising. That’s how this works. If a city or state has a spike, it doesn’t last 2 or 3 days. If Disney opens up, I trust they’re doing the right thing more than a public forum poster saying what Disney should and shouldn’t do.


Its crazy how so many excuse cases rising. I live in Canada and we have been opening things here and our cases haven't skyrocketed. I would hope Disney, Universal and the other parks in Florida do the right thing if cases keep rising.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Boardwalk III said:


> I guess I was just wondering if someone had a DVC reservation and also an AP would system force them into the AP bucket? That would not be ideal in my opinion as some of the AP dates are starting to fill up. I don’t have to worry about this myself until Fall 2021 but it might affect my decision as to what type of passes we buy!


The dvc rentals I have on my reservations are using resort. I have annual passes and was  not able to book any additional days besides my resort stays


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Its crazy how so many excuse cases rising. I live in Canada and we have been opening things here and our cases haven't skyrocketed. I would hope Disney, Universal and the other parks in Florida do the right thing if cases keep rising.



“Do the right thing” is very subjective. You’re assuming they arent doing the right thing by having approved safety measures in place, while also providing people with an income. As Pete said in his video yesterday, he hasn’t seen anyone so happy to be at work than CMs working at the Disney resorts right now. 

So while you may think shutting everything down is doing the right thing, that doesnt mean that what you’re suggesting is “right” to anyone other than you


----------



## Marionnette

mshanson3121 said:


> The incubation period can be as short as 1 day and 5 days is the average. So very possible.


Onset of symptoms is a median range of 4-5 days following exposure and can take as long as 14 days (hence the need for a 14-day quarantine after suspected exposure or travel to a hotspot). I have yet to read a scientific study that cites 1 day for the onset of symptoms, but I would welcome the opportunity to read it if you have a link. Almost every article that I have read places the onset of symptoms no sooner than 1.8-2.9 days in less than 2.5% of cases.

Possible to show symptoms within a day of exposure? Maybe. Probable? No.


----------



## disneyin3

A2DisneyMom said:


> Any updates/speculation on when we can reserve dining?  I leave in less than 2 weeks and this is starting to feel weird.


Some park restaurants are starting to show up on MDE, hopefully SOON!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Carlye needs to drop that news just so that we have a new subject to talk about   

WE NEED OUR DISNEY NEWS FIX CARLYE!  Things are starting to get squirrelly in here again!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyin3 said:


> Some park restaurants are starting to show up on MDE, hopefully SOON!



I've had enough of that four-letter word!!!!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> I _may or may not_ have ordered $100 worth of masks from Disney, for collectibles/reminder of 2020: the Year of Crazy.



*I've been debating whether or not to order a 2020 ornament... My dilemma was if we wait until our trip, the 2021 merch will be out, which does us no good. If we order one now, there's a chance we won't go on the trip, and then I won't have a need for the ornament (we get one for every year we go)

Finally decided today I'll just order it and if we end up not going then it'll just be a weird keepsake of our cancelled trip  *


----------



## Princess Merida

kylenne said:


> If the GF marina is closed off, does that mean no resort launch available when the parks open? Or will it just go between MK and Poly?
> 
> I've been curious about that in general because those boats are on the small side and social distancing seems difficult if not impossible, but at the same time they're open air so better than being in an enclosed monorail car.


Yes I thought about this also.  Fencing has marina all the way to near the beaches pool blocked off.  I’m at the pool now and can see the fencing being installed all the way to the beach.  CM said movies in the evening have been moved to grass area in front of villas instead of beach due to fencing.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> “Do the right thing” is very subjective. You’re assuming they arent doing the right thing by having approved safety measures in place, while also providing people with an income. As Pete said in his video yesterday, he hasn’t seen anyone so happy to be at work than CMs working at the Disney resorts right now.
> 
> So while you may think shutting everything down is doing the right thing, that doesnt mean that what you’re suggesting is “right” to anyone other than you



True.  And this is what Remy kept emphasizing before he went MIA.  That Disney was creating a plan to open while the virus was still active so that they wouldn’t have to shut down if there was a flare up. Obviously, I think the thought was that it would die down by July and the potential flare up was in the fall but still doesn’t change the logic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> They should do what is being done here in Canada. If you don't quarantine you can be fined up to $750,000. As far as Disney goes, if cases still keep rising I would hope they delay opening.



Im pretty sure this is not everywhere or for very select circumstances? There was someone here last week I think who broke it after traveling and was positive, and I think in a conference when asked if he would be fined they said something along the lines of preferring to educate him instead . Not even fined $7.50 never mind $750,000.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe it is my sarcastic nature (I know I know you’re all surprised) but Carlye’s tweet reads sarcastic to me not legit excitement.

The only real piece of the puzzle missing right now for opening and planning is ADRs right? What kind of bomb could she be hinting at?


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it is my sarcastic nature (I know I know you’re all surprised) but Carlye’s tweet reads sarcastic to me not legit excitement.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle missing right now for opening and planning is ADRs right? What kind of bomb could she be hinting at?


*
But at the same time, are we really read**y to know?**  Maybe we'll get to 2000 this month after all. *


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it is my sarcastic nature (I know I know you’re all surprised) but Carlye’s tweet reads sarcastic to me not legit excitement.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle missing right now for opening and planning is ADRs right? What kind of bomb could she be hinting at?



That was my impression too. I dont really follow her, so I dont know how sarcastic she is but I read it as

“Oh...yay. I cant wait wait to relay this news to this fanbase that loves to complain about everything”

What news could she possibly have that she could be excited about telling people right now?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe it is my sarcastic nature (I know I know you’re all surprised) but Carlye’s tweet reads sarcastic to me not legit excitement.
> 
> The only real piece of the puzzle missing right now for opening and planning is ADRs right? What kind of bomb could she be hinting at?



You are probably right. I came to that conclusion as the time ticked by. Tweeting that then going silent isn’t good.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> That was my impression too. I dont really follow her, so I dont know how sarcastic she is but I read it as
> 
> “Oh...yay. I cant wait wait to relay this news to this fanbase that loves to complain about everything”
> 
> What news could she possibly have that she could be excited about telling people right now?



When she is excited she is EXCITED!!!! Bouncing around Instagram stories kind of excited, not the vibe given with that tweet. I hope I’m interpreting totally wrong and this isn’t something bad


----------



## Mit88

And she kind of wrote the tweet and ran away. Not responding to anyone whether or not its good or bad. That to me reads like a sarcastic tweet of news that people dont want to hear. So its probably that the parks WILL open as planned since people seem to be very mad that WDW hasn’t delayed the opening yet


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> When she is excited she is EXCITED!!!! Bouncing around Instagram stories kind of excited, not the vibe given with that tweet. I hope I’m interpreting totally wrong and this isn’t something bad



If it was *bad *bad, and the blogger/vloggers were already getting wind of it I bet it would have leaked. It's been hours since she made that post and secrets don't last very long in the Disney gossip world once people know. So if it is bad I'm thinking minorly bad, not like, OMG THE PARKS ARE NOT OPENING bad.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> When she is excited she is EXCITED!!!! Bouncing around Instagram stories kind of excited, not the vibe given with that tweet. I hope I’m interpreting totally wrong and this isn’t something bad



Yeah I mainly follow her on Instagram. I had to remove Twitter from my phone to save my sanity, so I wasn’t paying attention. Lol


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Yeah I mainly follow her on Instagram. I had to remove Twitter from my phone to save my sanity, so I wasn’t paying attention. Lol



I’d take Twitter every day of the week over that Splash Mountain thread


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I’d take Twitter every day of the week over that Splash Mountain thread



lol funny you say that! I just mentioned it was like Facebook in there then I ducked out of that one. I’m done.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Did we hear a rumor a few pages back that 2020 tickets might open tomorrow?


Yes although it was just 1 phone CM. Officially we’ve been told tomorrow is just 2021 sales.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> lol funny you say that! I just mentioned it was like Facebook in there then I ducked out of that one. I’m done.



From best to worse

Instagram
Twitter


Facebook in an election year (though I havent been on FB in 3 years)


Disboards “just for fun” Community Boards



Splash Mountain changing to Princess and the Frog thread


----------



## Doingitagain

DGsAtBLT said:


> When she is excited she is EXCITED!!!! Bouncing around Instagram stories kind of excited, not the vibe given with that tweet. I hope I’m interpreting totally wrong and this isn’t something bad


I am hoping it is an answer on Jambogate and the on again off again opening.


----------



## Ryan King

yulilin3 said:


> I have friends in entertainment and most of them are against reopening, I understand their point of view, in shows like FotLK and FNtM, they are in close proximity to each other, singing and dancing
> I was able to see a technical rehearsal of the new Bourne Stuntacular show at Universal and the actors all had to wear masks and only had them off when they were dubbing the lines, but all the stunt actors and the regular actors when they were speaking they had masks. It would be very strange to see these shows at Disney like that




But the monkeys in the lion king show with monkey face masks on!  That would be a sight to see.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> Disboards “just for fun” Community Boards


I don't remember who it was, but someone here compared the community board to the 4th floor in Parks & Recreation. That is one of the truest statements ever written on the Dis. That place scares me.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Princess Merida said:


> Yes I thought about this also.  Fencing has marina all the way to near the beaches pool blocked off.  I’m at the pool now and can see the fencing being installed all the way to the beach.  CM said movies in the evening have been moved to grass area in front of villas instead of beach due to fencing.View attachment 504688




Whaaaat? So they are blocking off the beach area from DVC guests? 

Well that’s going to make for a lovely picture as we lounge by the only pool we have access to. Uggggh


----------



## Mit88

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don't remember who it was, but someone here compared the community board to the 4th floor in Parks & Recreation. That is one of the truest statements ever written on the Dis. That place scares me.



‘Twas I that made the comparison lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Okay so if the news scale looks like this (examples not real news, obviously)...

Happy news:
ADR booking has a date
Something unexpected is opening 

Mildly bad:
ADR limits (quantity or something like same day)
Water parks/resorts without opening dates remaining closed through 2020

Really bad:
2020 ticket sales are done for 
Not actually letting people with tickets but without Disney resorts book
Delayed or further modified opening

...My guess is if she’s sitting on something coming out fairly soon were getting something from the mildly bad category, next most likely my guess is happy news, and I think really bad is least likely.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> When she is excited she is EXCITED!!!! Bouncing around Instagram stories kind of excited, not the vibe given with that tweet. I hope I’m interpreting totally wrong and this isn’t something bad



Isn't it obsious. She posted pictures of marshmallows. 

Smores at the resorts is on!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> From best to worse
> 
> Instagram
> Twitter
> 
> 
> Facebook in an election year (though I havent been on FB in 3 years)
> 
> 
> Disboards “just for fun” Community Boards
> 
> 
> 
> Splash Mountain changing to Princess and the Frog thread


I don't know. I think Twitter should be at the bottom.


----------



## TwoMisfits

It could just be no ADRs at in-park restaurants...so Disney can decide what to open and why by the day...


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know. I think Twitter should be at the bottom.



Twitter has that reputation where it’s just a place for people to deliver their best daily hot takes in 140 characters or less. So I find twitter to be some of the best satire literature available


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I’d take Twitter every day of the week over that Splash Mountain thread





SaintsManiac said:


> lol funny you say that! I just mentioned it was like Facebook in there then I ducked out of that one. I’m done.



*Ughhhhh I keep getting sucked in. I think my husband's going to have the internet shut off.*


----------



## Princess Merida

mmackeymouse said:


> Whaaaat? So they are blocking off the beach area from DVC guests?
> 
> Well that’s going to make for a lovely picture as we lounge by the only pool we have access to. Uggggh


You can access most of the beach but yes there will be fencing on the beach.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Azziefan said:


> Does anyone think before Disney delays they will base it on what surrounding theme parks are doing? I know that they usually do their own thing but they’ve also been closed longer. Their mentality may be “well if universal isn’t closing full steam ahead” I know some of u may disagree with me but I could see it


No. I believe WDW has been doing exactly what they want regardless of everyone else.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I didn't see the movie yet..were there marshmallows in REMY ?


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Sounds like she was making fun of all the people screaming no one could stay at the Grand because the NBA was there.



I was one of those people. But I was also unfamiliar with the resort layout as ive never stayed there, or had any desire to. I didn’t realize the DVC side and Hotel side were as spread out as they are.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr

There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno. 

But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.


----------



## pigletto

JacknSally said:


> *I've been debating whether or not to order a 2020 ornament... My dilemma was if we wait until our trip, the 2021 merch will be out, which does us no good. If we order one now, there's a chance we won't go on the trip, and then I won't have a need for the ornament (we get one for every year we go)
> 
> Finally decided today I'll just order it and if we end up not going then it'll just be a weird keepsake of our cancelled trip *


If the 2020 ornaments don‘t include the characters in masks , or the  Disney mask ornament collection ( like that year of shoe ornaments)  it will be a missed opportunity. You could even include an ornament of angry Donald because he doesn’t want to wear one. Good times.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> I was one of those people. But I was also unfamiliar with the resort layout as ive never stayed there, or had any desire to. I didn’t realize the DVC side and Hotel side were as spread out as they are.




You’re right. And because of that, I thought they’d come up with a way to separate the areas in a way that doesn’t visually impinge on MY vacation. 

A fence on the beach and right next to the pool area is most definitely visually impinging on my vacation. Ugh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno.
> 
> But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.



They might not be done yet - they might put up scrims or posters or something on the fencing


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno.
> 
> But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.



There would be ways to walk around security unless they had a bunch of them stationed in a perimeter to block off non-nba guests.

People go crazy for celebrities at Disney parks. I stayed at Grand Californian during D23 weekend last year, and every time I would come downstairs from the room to head to the convention center or parks, the same people would be standing in the lobby waiting for celebrities to walk out of the elevator. 

The fences at GFR, though tacky and not great to look at, they add a level of safety for the players, bubble wise, and just safety in general wise


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

WishesForSunshine said:


> I placed my order for two set's on April 30. I got an email last week that they have been shipped. I checked the tracking number yesterday & I should be getting them Monday, June 29.



Mine have now been shipped. But they are running a few days behind what the tracking number says.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Sorry for the bratty rant but just had to get it off my chest


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno.
> 
> But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.



I truly think that fence should be the least of someone’s concerns who is actually attempting Disney with all its issues during the timeframe the NBA is at the GF. Kinda like next time I go to Disney put it on record that I won’t give one single care if the crane is out lol. Bigger fish to fry.

Im glad they made it so VGF guests have access to the amenities (most) and are not basically limited to their building.


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Sorry for the bratty rant but just had to get it off my chest



I think many people are fully entitled to let out a good rant these days. Things and experiences are being taken away from people that are used to those things in a specific way. While these things are being taken away for the purpose of good, it still sucks


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno.
> 
> But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.



There is only so much you are going to do for something that is very temporary.  I'm honestly surprised they are putting this much work into it.  If it was permanent or close to permanent I'd agree but this is only a few months.   As somebody said they may add some posters or something to it.


----------



## JacknSally

pigletto said:


> If the 2020 ornaments don‘t include the characters in masks , or the  Disney mask ornament collection ( like that year of shoe ornaments)  it will be a missed opportunity. You could even include an ornament of angry Donald because he doesn’t want to wear one. Good times.



*Oh I was just looking at the dated 2020 ornaments on ShopDisney and I am absolutely getting the one with Mickey & Minnie and giving them little masks *


----------



## ScubaCat

Krandor said:


> There is only so much you are going to do for something that is very temporary.  I'm honestly surprised they are putting this much work into it.  If it was permanent or close to permanent I'd agree but this is only a few months.   As somebody said they may add some posters or something to it.


Right, it's just for a couple of months.  It'll be gone afterward and everyone will forget about it.


----------



## Jacq7414

DGsAtBLT said:


> I truly think that fence should be the least of someone’s concerns who is actually attempting Disney with all its issues during the timeframe the NBA is at the GF. Kinda like next time I go to Disney put it on record that I won’t give one single care if the crane is out lol. Bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Im glad they made it so VGF guests have access to the amenities (most) and are not basically limited to their building.


I know to think earlier this year I was worried that there would be a bunch of cranes and other things impeding the view on cinderellas castle. I’d love to go back to be worrying about that rather than if my trip next year can actually happen with this virus.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jacq7414 said:


> I know to think earlier this year I was worried that there would be a bunch of cranes and other things impeding the view on cinderellas castle. I’d love to go back to be worrying about that rather than if my trip next year can actually happen with this virus.



It’s kind of surreal to remember that time. To think worrying about boarding groups was a thing . I would have loved to just be able to make it to the resort we had booked at this point.


----------



## Sandiz08

That blue fence tarp is see through.  Whats the point? That makes me believe they will be adding to it.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s kind of surreal to remember that time. To think worrying about boarding groups was a thing . I would have loved to just be able to make it to the resort we had booked at this point.



Yeah I remember people stressing out about BGs and practicing for 2-3 weeks before their trip so they could make sure they had it right...lol


----------



## mmackeymouse

Well...they can make it up to me by bringing back the Afternoon Tea, pianist and orchestra. 

That way if I can’t SEE the beautiful luxury that I paid for... I can at least feel the luxury I paid for.


----------



## Krandor

Sandiz08 said:


> That blue fence tarp is see through.  Whats the point? That makes me believe they will be adding to it.



The virus can travel through a see through tarp? I must have missed that memo. 

The purpose is to keep people from walking to the area.  If you can see them fine.  That isn't the point.   Guests not in the bubble still can't get closer then the tarp.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Yeah I remember people stressing out about BGs and practicing for 2-3 weeks before their trip so they could make sure they had it right...lol



I resemble that remark


----------



## Sandiz08

Krandor said:


> The virus can travel through a see through tarp? I must have missed that memo.
> 
> The purpose is to keep people from walking to the area.  If you can see them fine.  That isn't the point.   Guests not in the bubble still can't get closer then the tarp.


Well they won't want crowds of people huddled around to look at them. That tends to happen with fans of these athletes.


----------



## Krandor

Sandiz08 said:


> Well they won't want crowds of people huddled around to look at them. That tends to happen with fans of these athletes.



The athletes can simply not go near the tarp fence.  Problem solved.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> The guests can simply not go near the tarp fence.  Problem solved.


FIFY


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Well this may come across as entitled but I’m just gonna say it. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> There had to be a more aesthetically pleasing way to do it. Put security on each of the paths that need to be blocked off. Glass fence. I dunno.
> 
> But blocking off VGF guests in this way that not only do they not have access to the rest of the resort... they don’t have visual access to it either.... poor. Just poor.



Other than physically blocking guests, the whole point is to is to have the view blocked so the players have privacy. You don’t want people lining up taking photos and acting creepy, as people do.

I don’t think this is a big deal at all and people are just looking for things to be angry about at this point. As a DVC member, I personally would be able to deal with a blue fence, especially if I had access to the villas, the main building, the pool, etc. I personally don’t really understand any outrage over this.


----------



## dlavender

So this time I was expecting the numbers we saw today at least....

Really hoping by Tuesday we see it go the other way or at least hospital stats stay steady.  

Everyone just be safe. Going to WDW or not.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> “Do the right thing” is very subjective. You’re assuming they arent doing the right thing by having approved safety measures in place, while also providing people with an income. As Pete said in his video yesterday, he hasn’t seen anyone so happy to be at work than CMs working at the Disney resorts right now.
> 
> So while you may think shutting everything down is doing the right thing, that doesnt mean that what you’re suggesting is “right” to anyone other than you


I’ll start with saying I am Canadian also.

The one thing I see that we are doing differently Is that as life is opening back up it’s still being done with A LOT of social distancing. In our province we can form a bubble of 10 people that we get close to but other than that, social gatherings must still be kept to 10 or less and are socially distanced.  We’re getting together with small groups of friends but meeting outdoors and staying apart.  

The pictures I see on social  media of people suddenly getting together with many people or, frequently with many different people with little/no social distance is a concept we don’t have at this time and right now, it’s working.

canada’s population is about 1/3 larger than FL and we are averaging 400 cases a day or less.

Open yes but stay apart.


----------



## courtney1188

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s kind of surreal to remember that time. To think worrying about boarding groups was a thing . I would have loved to just be able to make it to the resort we had booked at this point.



For real. I was so concerned about boarding groups and which Fastpasses to choose for HS. Even just a few of months ago, I thought our biggest problem would be not being able to park hop since I figured they'd open with reduced capacity. I never would imagined that at this points we'd have 9k cases in a single day in Florida, no FPs, dining reservations cancelled, etc.


----------



## Jacq7414

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s kind of surreal to remember that time. To think worrying about boarding groups was a thing . I would have loved to just be able to make it to the resort we had booked at this point.


Oh for sure. I remember worrying about if MMRR would be a boarding group and if I’d be able to get my daughter to the park on time if it was. Oh to go back to those simpler times.


----------



## chicagoshannon

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ll start with saying I am Canadian also.
> 
> The one thing I see that we are doing differently Is that as life is opening back up it’s still being done with A LOT of social distancing. In our province we can form a bubble of 10 people that we get close to but other than that, social gatherings must still be kept to 10 or less and are socially distanced.  We’re getting together with small groups of friends but meeting outdoors and staying apart.
> 
> The pictures I see on social  media of people suddenly getting together with many people or, frequently with many different people with little/no social distance is a concept we don’t have at this time and right now, it’s working.
> 
> canada’s population is about 1/3 larger than FL and we are averaging 400 cases a day or less.
> 
> Open yes but stay apart.


But that's what they've been doing.  They had just made it past that first phase.  Can't stay at 10 people forever.  They opened slowly and then when things still looked ok they opened up more.  Rinse and repeat.  Now they've pulled back a bit by closing the bars again.

People are acting like they just wham opened everything up.  They didn't.  They've been opening in stages since early May.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> The athletes can simply not go near the tarp fence.  Problem solved.





Jrb1979 said:


> FIFY




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277042309478191104


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277042309478191104



Oh, what I would give for a BTFU Blue merch line. 

BTFU Blue & Go Away Green, merchandise for all your social distancing needs!


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> But that's what they've been doing.  They had just made it past that first phase.  Can't stay at 10 people forever.  They opened slowly and then when things still looked ok they opened up more.  Rinse and repeat.  Now they've pulled back a bit by closing the bars again.
> 
> People are acting like they just wham opened everything up.  They didn't.  They've been opening in stages since early May.




It's not the speed or phase. The problem is that people refuse to follow the guidelines. We could open everything up completely if people would simply put the mask on, keep their distance and stop blatantly ignoring safety during a pandemic.


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh, what I would give for a BTFU Blue merch line.
> 
> BTFU Blue & Go Away Green, merchandise for all your social distancing needs!



*The BTFU Blue Wall is my new favorite Wall of Disney*


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

JacknSally said:


> *Oh I was just looking at the dated 2020 ornaments on ShopDisney and I am absolutely getting the one with Mickey & Minnie and giving them little masks *


I ordered a 2020 frame and I'll be painting masks on them for sure.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277042309478191104


But is that what she’s been waiting four hours to tweet?


----------



## chicagoshannon

JacknSally said:


> *The BTFU Blue Wall is my new favorite Wall of Disney*


I had to look up what BTFU meant.  lol


----------



## Leigh L

chicagoshannon said:


> I had to look up what BTFU meant.  lol


LOL, me too!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sandiz08 said:


> That blue fence tarp is see through.  Whats the point? That makes me believe they will be adding to it.



It’s enough to make it so creeps can’t take good, high res photos of players.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Other than physically blocking guests, the whole point is to is to have the view blocked so the players have privacy. You don’t want people lining up taking photos and acting creepy, as people do.
> 
> I don’t think this is a big deal at all and people are just looking for things to be angry about at this point. As a DVC member, I personally would be able to deal with a blue fence, especially if I had access to the villas, the main building, the pool, etc. I personally don’t really understand any outrage over this.



That’s fair. 

BUT. 

Just because it doesn’t bother YOU doesn’t mean I’m in the wrong because it does bother ME. 

People are allowed to have differing opinions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mmackeymouse said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> Just because it doesn’t bother YOU doesn’t mean I’m in the wrong because it does bother ME.
> 
> People are allowed to have differing opinions.


Differing views? what do you think this is? The Community Board?!


----------



## Sandiz08

It just seems to me that they would do something with a little bit more privacy, nothing to do with corona or how ugly/pretty it is. Looks like a slow news day today.


----------



## NWOhiogal

SaintsManiac said:


> It's not the speed or phase. The problem is that people refuse to follow the guidelines. We could open everything up completely if people would simply put the mask on, keep their distance and stop blatantly ignoring safety during a pandemic.



And if we'd just locked down the country for three weeks back in March, there's a good chance there wouldn't be any COVID in the U.S. at all. But, too inconvenient. So here we are.


----------



## JacknSally

*I don’t know anything about basketball, so apologies. Are the teams that are staying at GF the better teams that are expected to be on property the longest? Maybe the fences won’t be up very long!*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandiz08 said:


> It just seems to me that they would do something with a little bit more privacy, nothing to do with corona or how ugly/pretty it is. Looks like a slow news day today.


I suspect security will be very close by high traffic areas and monitoring low traffic areas along the fence


----------



## Sandiz08

JacknSally said:


> *I don’t know anything about basketball, so apologies. Are the teams that are staying at GF the better teams that are expected to be on property the longest? Maybe the fences won’t be up very long!*


The middle seed teams.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *I don’t know anything about basketball, so apologies. Are the teams that are staying at GF the better teams that are expected to be on property the longest? Maybe the fences won’t be up very long!*


Quite the opposite. They don't expect these teams or the yacht teams to be around very long. If they stay longer than expected, they will be consolidated over to GDT.


----------



## mmackeymouse

If they wanted to turn the wall into a super exclusive selfie wall... that could be kind of cool.


----------



## HorizonOne

mmackeymouse said:


> That’s fair.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> Just because it doesn’t bother YOU doesn’t mean I’m in the wrong because it does bother ME.
> 
> People are allowed to have differing opinions.



I don’t think anyone is wrong....  all that matters is what Disney wants.  They want privacy for the NBA.  They are getting revenue and television rights so right now it’s all about the NBA.  I can’t blame Disney.  Us DVC.... they already have our money.  They know we will be back no matter what Disney does to us


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *I don’t know anything about basketball, so apologies. Are the teams that are staying at GF the better teams that are expected to be on property the longest? Maybe the fences won’t be up very long!*


They are Second Tier. Top tier is at GDT, 2nd GF and bottom tier is at YC.


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *I don’t know anything about basketball, so apologies. Are the teams that are staying at GF the better teams that are expected to be on property the longest? Maybe the fences won’t be up very long!*



I thought the same but with the hotel side not opening till sept 24th, I suspect the teams will be around till about then.


----------



## JacknSally

Sandiz08 said:


> The middle seed teams.





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Quite the opposite. They don't expect these teams or the yacht teams to be around very long. If they stay longer than expected, they will be consolidated over to GDT.





gottalovepluto said:


> They are Second Tier. Top tier is at GDT, 2nd GF and bottom tier is at YC.



*Gotcha! I was thinking they were the middle tier but couldn’t remember for sure. Thanks, y’all!*


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> I thought the same but with the hotel side not opening till sept 24th, I suspect the teams will be around till about then.


right and the Yacht will be vacated before August 24(or maybe 28).


----------



## Janet McDonald

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276997852330446848


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> NBA is bringing their own chefs. They are able to use Disney chefs too but I doubt they’ll be using V&A’s regularly.


I could see Pop trying to get a meal in there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

NWOhiogal said:


> And if we'd just locked down the country for three weeks back in March, there's a good chance there wouldn't be any COVID in the U.S. at all. But, too inconvenient. So here we are.



yes and those of us who have followed every precaution are now told to “ just stay home” because we don’t feel safe out and about with the way people are behaving.


----------



## DISJeff74

Has anyone or does anyone know anyone who has checked into a Disney hotel this week from the tri-state area?...if so..any issues with being a resident of one of those states under 14 day quarantine?...our numbers are better than FL!


----------



## jenjersnap

The new Instagram sensation! I am definitely grabbing a selfie there...wonder how close they will let me get. 

ETA: I have zero interest in NBA or the players so I will be there to gawk at the lovely blue wall, not them. 



JacknSally said:


> *The BTFU Blue Wall is my new favorite Wall of Disney*


----------



## Lewisc

When does the barbed wire get installed?


----------



## SarahC97

Lewisc said:


> When does the barbed wire get installed?


What they're not saying is that the fences are electrified.


----------



## mmackeymouse

chicagoshannon said:


> right and the Yacht will be vacated before August 24(or maybe 28).



The only thing I’m kind of wondering is... and this is extremely unlikely. But what if all the teams at GF are out of the playoffs earlier than expected? Are they just gonna let the resort sit empty? Block it off for one team instead of moving them?


----------



## Marthasor

mmackeymouse said:


> You’re right. And because of that, I thought they’d come up with a way to separate the areas in a way that doesn’t visually impinge on MY vacation.
> 
> A fence on the beach and right next to the pool area is most definitely visually impinging on my vacation. Ugh.



Probably doesn't make you feel any better, but we stayed at GF when they were building VGF and this fence is vastly nicer than the walls and fencing they put up for that.  They had walls at the beach pool and you, literally, had to walk through a construction tunnel to access the slide for the pool.  I remember seeing bridal parties during our stay and feeling very badly that this was the atmosphere they were getting married in.  I don't think it was what they were hoping for their big day.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Any guesses on if the parks will use the biometric finger scan when they reopen?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277053367534194690


----------



## RhodyKP

Wreckem said:


> Bars, clubs, parties and indoor social gatherings are what is driving the spikes across the country. Bars are literally the perfect place for Covid to infect people. Small indoor spaces, difficult to socially distance and impossible to wear a mask and drink.


Plus all the making out


----------



## Krandor

Janet McDonald said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276997852330446848



In honor of simpler times I miss running by "3rd shift custodial" in Anaheim rundisney races.   They seemed to really enjoy having us come through at way-too-early-in-the-morning.


----------



## LSUmiss

Are we still waiting on news?


----------



## Krandor

Lewisc said:


> When does the barbed wire get installed?



Barb wire? The lake is going to have frickin sharks... with frickin lasers.


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Are we still waiting on news?



Doubt it.  Check back around 9pm friday.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> NBA is bringing their own chefs. They are able to use Disney chefs too but I doubt they’ll be using V&A’s regularly.


They will be using V&A’s all the time.  It is being repurposed as an on-site Gold Club for the NBA.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LSUmiss said:


> Are we still waiting on news?


----------



## mmackeymouse

I’m thinking whatever Carlye is sitting on, we’re not getting tonight. 

The map Scott provided isn’t TERRIBLE. I would have preferred they cut straight over from Sugar Loaf toward the pool then cut just behind Big Pine Key. But it could definitely have been worse.


----------



## AmberMV

They never put out news this late.  We live to panic another day.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Are we still waiting on news?



If you’re referencing Carlye’s “I can’t wait to report my next story” teaser, my guess is something from Disney embargoed until sometime this week. I don’t think it’s imminent, but who knows.


----------



## RhodyKP

hereforthechurros said:


> At least the bus looked good and everyone is wearing masks. Really weird that people still struggle with 6’, even with markers. I see it everywhere here too.


I have developed what I feel is a foolproof guideline in that I think to myself, "If I got hit by a Leg-Locker Curse right now would I hit the next person in line?"


----------



## Sandiz08

Its looking like no boat transportation for GF at least for a little while.


----------



## Lewisc

mmackeymouse said:


> The only thing I’m kind of wondering is... and this is extremely unlikely. But what if all the teams at GF are out of the playoffs earlier than expected? Are they just gonna let the resort sit empty? Block it off for one team instead of moving them?


The teams from the YC would probably be moved to the GF.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> They *never* put out news this late.  We live to panic another day.



*“Never”. We gotta stop saying that word, y’all. Nothing good ever comes from it. *


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> They never put out news this late.  We live to panic another day.



Did you knock on wood?


----------



## Brianstl

Lewisc said:


> When does the barbed wire get installed?


----------



## Marthasor

mmackeymouse said:


> The only thing I’m kind of wondering is... and this is extremely unlikely. But what if all the teams at GF are out of the playoffs earlier than expected? Are they just gonna let the resort sit empty? Block it off for one team instead of moving them?



GF isn't scheduled to open until September 21.  Most of these teams will probably be out in the first round of the playoffs which ends in late August.  I will speculate that GF will be used for the player guests who are allowed to join the bubble as of August 30.  Most people think, eventually, the entire bubble will then be consolidated to CSR.



Krandor said:


> Barb wire? The lake is going to have frickin sharks... with frickin lasers.
> 
> View attachment 504734



Dang!  Is that taking the place of EWP?  Please say yes!


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *“Never”. We gotta stop saying that word, y’all. Nothing good ever comes from it. *


Have they?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sandiz08 said:


> Its looking like no boat transportation for GF at least for a little while.


That is what I was JUST going to say.


----------



## Marthasor

mmackeymouse said:


> I’m thinking whatever Carlye is sitting on, we’re not getting tonight.
> 
> The map Scott provided isn’t TERRIBLE. I would have preferred they cut straight over from Sugar Loaf toward the pool then cut just behind Big Pine Key. But it could definitely have been worse.



I'm not in your shoes as I'm not staying at GF until November, but, boy, at least you have the beautiful lobby!  If I were an NBA player, GF doesn't look so good to me right now.  I guess they will be dropped off at the convention center and then walk to the outer buildings?  GF looks so disjointed to me now.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Also.

RIP grand Floridian walkway. 

At least for a little while longer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277053367534194690


So Poly for boat transport?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DISJeff74 said:


> Has anyone or does anyone know anyone who has checked into a Disney hotel this week from the tri-state area?...if so..any issues with being a resident of one of those states under 14 day quarantine?...our numbers are better than FL!


 Guests currently arriving from the tri-state area must quarantine for 14 days and this cannot be done on Disney property.  The only guests who could be checked in at a Disney resort from the tri-state area are ones who arrived at least 14 days earlier than their check-in date.  Not sure if any guests have done that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

scrappinginontario said:


> Guests currently arriving from the tri-state area must quarantine for 14 days and this cannot be done on Disney property.  The only guests who could be checked in at a Disney resort from the tri-state area are ones who arrived at least 14 days earlier than their check-in date.  Not sure if any guests have done that.


OP is asking what is actually happening on the ground, not what theoretically is happening. They want to know if Disney has seen someone has a Tri-State area address and banned them from admittance/check-in.

Personally I think if Disney is banning people from entering because they suspect they’re coming from the Tri-State area we would have heard rumblings already.


----------



## DISJeff74

scrappinginontario said:


> Guests currently arriving from the tri-state area must quarantine for 14 days and this cannot be done on Disney property.  The only guests who could be checked in at a Disney resort from the tri-state area are ones who arrived at least 14 days earlier than their check-in date.  Not sure if any guests have done that.


Thanks..I understand that is what the EO says...my question is really whether they are enforcing it at Disney...I have some reason to believe they may not.


----------



## DISJeff74

gottalovepluto said:


> OP is asking what is actually happening on the ground, not what theoretically is happening. They want to know if Disney has seen someone has a Tri-State area address and banned them from admittance/check-in.
> 
> Personally I think if Disney is banning people from entering because they suspect they’re coming from the Tri-State area we would have heard rumblings already.


Exactly!


----------



## Lewisc

DISJeff74 said:


> Has anyone or does anyone know anyone who has checked into a Disney hotel this week from the tri-state area?...if so..any issues with being a resident of one of those states under 14 day quarantine?...our numbers are better than FL!


Also a 14 day quarantine when you go home


----------



## scrappinginontario

gottalovepluto said:


> OP is asking what is actually happening on the ground, not what theoretically is happening. They want to know if Disney has seen someone has a Tri-State area address and banned them from admittance/check-in.
> 
> Personally I think if Disney is banning people from entering because they suspect they’re coming from the Tri-State area we would have heard rumblings already.


 I know what the user is asking but discussions about circumventing Disney rules us not allowed on DISBoards.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

dlavender said:


> So this time I was expecting the numbers we saw today at least....
> 
> Really hoping by Tuesday we see it go the other way or at least hospital stats stay steady.
> 
> Everyone just be safe. Going to WDW or not.


I expect Monday and  Tuedays numbers to be down because of weekend it will be Wednesday before we can tell if it is a downward trend


----------



## Krandor

DISJeff74 said:


> “Asking for a friend” that is checked in to a poly stay tomorrow, shows on the MDE as active and when he calls customer service everything is in order..and he is from the tri-state area.



They are supposed to quarantine before entering disney property.  That is the only answer you should get on here.


----------



## npatellye

DISJeff74 said:


> “Asking for a friend” that is checked in to a poly stay tomorrow, shows on the MDE as active and when he calls customer service everything is in order..and he is from the tri-state area.


I have a friend who checked in to Poly today and has an address in NJ. They had no issues. However, they had already quarantined for three weeks in VA prior to taking the auto train down.

We all need to quarantine elsewhere for at least 14 days before entering Disney.


----------



## Jrb1979

npatellye said:


> I have a friend who checked in to Poly today and has an address in NJ. They had no issues. However, they had already quarantined for three weeks in VA prior to taking the auto train down.
> 
> We all need to quarantine elsewhere for at least 14 days before entering Disney.


I can only hope that everyone follows the rules. My hope would be that since Disney should know where their guests come from that they enforce the quarantine rules.


----------



## kylenne

SarahC97 said:


> What they're not saying is that the fences are electrified.



Good thing this guy's in charge of the system then!


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *“Never”. We gotta stop saying that word, y’all. Nothing good ever comes from it. *




in 2020, Never is Sooner than “Soon”


----------



## disneyin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've had enough of that four-letter word!!!!


I had not seen it used in a few days so thought I would throw it in!


----------



## Mit88

DISJeff74 said:


> Has anyone or does anyone know anyone who has checked into a Disney hotel this week from the tri-state area?...if so..any issues with being a resident of one of those states under 14 day quarantine?...our numbers are better than FL!



Im sure you’ll be fine. The quarantine is on an honor code. The tri-state is in better shape than 1/4 of the country. Worrying about if you’re coming from a healthier state than theirs is very likely the least of their worries right now

If anything, Floridians should be asking NY/NJ/CT residents for advice, not telling them to leave


----------



## Mit88

Did anyone post this this morning? Feel like this is pretty big news from a very reliable source. I always figured between 15-20% is where they’d start


----------



## RhodyKP

Krandor said:


> Barb wire? The lake is going to have frickin sharks... with frickin lasers.
> 
> View attachment 504734


Ok I literally LOL'd long and loud at that one


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 504759
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone post this this morning? Feel like this is pretty big news from a very reliable source. I always figured between 15-20% is where they’d start


Do they mean 25% of max capacity or 25% of standard capacity/attendance?


----------



## Makmak

RhodyKP said:


> Ok I literally LOL'd long and loud at that one


Laser sharks do do doo do do doooooo.....


----------



## Jrb1979

Im





Mit88 said:


> View attachment 504759
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone post this this morning? Feel like this is pretty big news from a very reliable source. I always figured between 15-20% is where they’d start


That's concerning and I would hope if Disney does open they drop that limit to much smaller. Especially if cases keep rising. 

I surprised any one from N.Y. would want to go to a hot spot just after they got out of being one.


----------



## Krandor

RhodyKP said:


> Ok I literally LOL'd long and loud at that one



Always glad to bring a little humor in what at times as been a stressful thread.  I think we all can use that.


----------



## rteetz

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do they mean 25% of max capacity or 25% of standard capacity/attendance?


That’s the real question. If you go off max MK would be roughly 25,000. Average is probably closer to 15-20,000.


----------



## Mit88

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Do they mean 25% of max capacity or 25% of standard capacity/attendance?



Probably max. 25% of standard capacity would be less than 10,000 at DHS and just over 10,000 at MK. They would have booked up much quicker


----------



## RhodyKP

Makmak said:


> Laser sharks do do doo do do doooooo.....


You guys are killin' it tonight! Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Im
> That's concerning and I would hope if Disney does open they drop that limit to much smaller. Especially if cases keep rising.
> 
> I surprised any one from N.Y. would want to go to a hot spot just after they got out of being one.



Or maybe we’re more we’ll equipped to deal with the situation in a safe manner because we just got out of being one..


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Probably max. 25% of standard capacity would be less than 10,000 at DHS and just over 10,000 at MK. They would have booked up much quicker


I hope they lower those numbers if they do plan on opening. IMO the amount of people in the park is just as much a safety issue as the masks


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/unio...-disney-world-theme-parks-ahead-of-reopening/


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Or maybe we’re more we’ll equipped to deal with the situation in a safe manner because we just got out of being one..


You can as equipped as you want but with this virus its not all about what you do. A lot depends on others as well. I really hope Disney enforces all rules including out of state quarantine ones.


----------



## Llama mama

I wonder how small the bucket of park reservations are left for tomorrow’s bookings? Staying off site with tickets guests.


----------



## kverdon

Next week the minefield goes in next to the fence. You step on a mine and it blows up one of your park reservations.


----------



## Pksmom03

Llama mama said:


> I wonder how small the bucket of park reservations are left for tomorrow’s bookings? Staying off site with tickets guests.


Idk but that’s my category and I’m going in September.


----------



## Eric Smith

RhodyKP said:


> Ok I literally LOL'd long and loud at that one


I head it was just going to be ill-tempered sea bass


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> in 2020, Never is Sooner than “Soon”



*2020 time is really throwing me for a loop! By the time I get a handle on it, it’ll be 2021.*


----------



## Tjddis

Jrb1979 said:


> I can only hope that everyone follows the rules. My hope would be that since Disney should know where their guests come from that they enforce the quarantine rules.


No way they can know.  Not that I’m advocating any rule breaking but it’s not exactly a stretch to see people saying they were visiting relatives in FLA and just drove over
And btw, since tourism is so vital to Fla why are they still making it difficult for people to travel from those states?   Can’t Desantis rescind the order for states with you know, lower infection rates than his own?


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Or maybe we’re more we’ll equipped to deal with the situation in a safe manner because we just got out of being one..


That’s me. Lived in a hot spot, cases on the rise again so will probably be a hotspot again. So...


----------



## JM23457

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. People have traveled to Disney with viruses for as long as the parks have been open and people will continue to do so with COVID. It’s unfortunate, but as people are posting here, the best you can do is imagine everyone you’re coming into contact with has it and take every extra precaution you can.


Yep. Just like at work, and at school, and at the store. Sick people go everywhere, unfortunately. Disney World is no different.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> You can as equipped as you want but with this virus its not all about what you do. A lot depends on others as well. I really hope Disney enforces all rules including out of state quarantine ones.



Theres nothing to suggest they won’t. They can only enforce what they see with their eyes. People will break the rules. If that wasn’t already very apparent, then that’s pretty naive. Nothing in the history of mankind suggests that people will inherently follow the rules to the T. I wish they would, but I’ve given up on giving humanity the benefit of the doubt long, long ago.

I know you don’t like Disney, and you’ve been hoping they wouldn’t open since before they even announced they’d reopen. But I hate to break it to you, they’re not going to make their decision based on what JRB from Disboards thinks they should do.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 504759
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone post this this morning? Feel like this is pretty big news from a very reliable source. I always figured between 15-20% is where they’d start


If you read on another genuine, albeit less reliable insider posted a capacity number of 15,000 for MK.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> If you read on another genuine, albeit less reliable insider posted a capacity number of 15,000 for MK.



That’s closer to what I figured it’d be. 25% even before the spike seemed like a large number. But given that there is still a lot availability at MK at the beginning of the reopening makes me feel like it’s a little larger. Even with a lack of demand, and only going to visit 1 park per day, 15,000 is not a lot of people, so I’d think that they would have booked up more dates by now. I never truly expected we’d ever see a real % anyway


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Theres nothing to suggest they won’t. They can only enforce what they see with their eyes. People will break the rules. If that wasn’t already very apparent, then that’s pretty naive. Nothing in the history of mankind suggests that people will inherently follow the rules to the T. I wish they would, but I’ve given up on giving humanity the benefit of the doubt long, long ago.
> 
> I know you don’t like Disney, and you’ve been hoping they wouldn’t open since before they even announced they’d reopen. But I hate to break it to you, they’re not going to make their decision based on what JRB from Disboards thinks they should do.


I'm not saying make their decisions based on what I think. I'm just hoping they are proactive in regards to cases rising. If that means lower capacity so they can open then I hope they do it. 

For what it's worth I never said I don't like Disney. Yes I like other parks more. I like all theme parks in general. Its what I usually do all summer. I travel your country visiting multiple parks a year. I am very concerned about how many states have been dealing with this. All I want to do is get back to doing what I love to do for vacations. So the quicker the hot spot states get their act together the quicker I can get back to doing what I love.


----------



## JacknSally

*If anyone needs 2021 tickets, they’re apparently available now...*

*
*


----------



## Mlchiranky

2021 ticket sales are live!


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *If anyone needs 2021 tickets, they’re apparently available now...
> 
> *


They took down the tweet but here is the link to 2021 ticket sales, which still works 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/theme-parks/options/


----------



## unbanshee

CastAStone said:


> They took down the tweet but here is the link to 2021 ticket sales, which still works
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/theme-parks/options/



I haven't been able to actually purchase. Anyone having luck?


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> They took down the tweet but here is the link to 2021 ticket sales, which still works
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/theme-parks/options/



*It looks like there’s an issue with the actual check-out. Sorry, everybody!
*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277105284717006848*


----------



## Shelleyfs

Yup, I tried to get tickets and no go. 

This is the error when I tried:

"There are no theme park reservations via the Disney Park Pass system available for any park on the date selected. Check the reservation availability calendar to see when you can go."

Every day was green.


----------



## Jothmas

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. People have traveled to Disney with viruses for as long as the parks have been open and people will continue to do so with COVID. It’s unfortunate, but as people are posting here, the best you can do is imagine everyone you’re coming into contact with has it and take every extra precaution you can.


When I left WDW in December, I became ill immediately thereafter and I know I picked it up there. There were plenty of situations when I was there where I was crammed cheek to jowl with other guests (“fill in all available space”) with them literally exhaling into my mouth. Disney needs to do some fundamental overhaul to their practices. It’s going to be costly, but it will be the way it should have been all along.


----------



## one_cat

Shelleyfs said:


> Yup, I tried to get tickets and no go.
> 
> This is the error when I tried:
> 
> "There are no theme park reservations via the Disney Park Pass system available for any park on the date selected. Check the reservation availability calendar to see when you can go."
> 
> Every day was green.


I can’t even select a date.  I will try again in the morning.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Park reservation system for guest with tickets but no reservations is open. Just got all four of my days!


----------



## andyman8

Just one other tidbit re: resort dining. Some may have already assumed this, but the plan is to follow the GF reopening model for all other Disney Resort hotel dining. Just like how GF will keep its limited dining offerings until the hotel-side opens (then signatures and other restaurants should reopen), each Deluxe Resort will only operate with what’s been already been announced for the DVC side openings until the hotel-sides come online. So initial resort reopening period for CR/BLT goes until about 7/9 then CG and Chef Mickey’s (similar style to Topolino’s) should reopen _around_ 7/10. Likewise, when Poly reopens on 8/12, ‘Ohana should come back. There still could be some limited offerings and not everything could come back, but that’s when you’d start to see the expansion of dining offerings. In other words, the phrase “initial reopening period” isn’t universally defined as one set of dates. The “initial reopening period” for the parks will be different than the period for the resorts and each resort will even have a different “initial reopening period.”


mmackeymouse said:


> Also.
> 
> RIP grand Floridian walkway.
> 
> At least for a little while longer.


My understanding is that the plan is to still continue construction with the goal of having it available to guests on or near the hotel’s official reopening. Again, that project has been delayed numerous times and has been progressing at a snail’s pace even before any of this, so who knows but that’s the current plan as far as I know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *It looks like there’s an issue with the actual check-out. Sorry, everybody!*
> 
> *
> *




Blog Mickey had also said they were live but then said they updated their story saying they will update again "soon"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277101981774077952


----------



## unbanshee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blog Mickey had also said they were live but then said they updated their story saying they will update again "soon"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277101981774077952



Anyone able to check out now that the Park Pass system is live?


----------



## Pksmom03

unbanshee said:


> Anyone able to check out now that the Park Pass system is live?


Yes. I have 4 day tickets staying off site and I got into the system with no waiting. All days were green and I made my selections for my parks and days and was done in less than 5 minutes. I looked at MDE to double check that my selections really went through and they did. I feel grateful that it went so smoothly after hearing some of the horror stories from Monday.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Yeah new park system was a breeze, had a image of space mountain with a rocket going around for about two mins telling me to please wait as I was in a waiting room. Then got in and selected parks.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

It appears to be live a it looks like the 3 bucket theory is also true.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I just bought 5 - 10 day tickets for our 10 day reservation at 6 am.  We will upgrade to AP maybe once we get there, but.. it will only let me book 4 days.  I tried leaving and signing out, but it still doesn't let me book more than 4 days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> It appears to be live a it looks like the 3 bucket theory is also true.



Yeah, which is good in some ways but also can understand passholders upset if a day is full for the passholder allotment but not for the dialy ticket allotment and they can't book but someone with "just" a daily ticket can book

I wonder if they will ever meet them.  Like if even day of thee are still "daily ticket slots" left but no "passholder slots" seems reasonable to let passholders use one of those other slots but maybe easier to just keep always separate


----------



## disguy22

Shelleyfs said:


> I just bought 5 - 10 day tickets for our 10 day reservation at 6 am.  We will upgrade to AP maybe once we get there, but.. it will only let me book 4 days.  I tried leaving and signing out, but it still doesn't let me book more than 4 days.



Did you actually receive your tickets that you bought this morning? I received an email that says 

*Your Order Is Being Processed*
You will soon receive an email to inform you of the status of your order, once processing has been completed.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, which is good in some ways but also can understand passholders upset if a day is full for the passholder allotment but not for the dialy ticket allotment and they can't book but someone with "just" a daily ticket can book
> 
> I wonder if they will ever meet them.  Like if even day of thee are still "daily ticket slots" left but no "passholder slots" seems reasonable to let passholders use one of those other slots but maybe easier to just keep always separate


It would seem fair to let the buckets merge at something like 7 days out but I would think that is probably beyond the capabilities of Disney IT.


----------



## Shelleyfs

I picked who the tickets belonged to when I purchased and as soon as it said thank you and all the balloons came up, I went to plans and they were attached to the people I picked.  I wonder why your's say that.


----------



## Snowysmom

Have you just been using the buy park tickets link?  I can't even get past the reopening statement page.  When I click on tickets it takes me to the know before you go guide.  How are you even getting to checkout?  Or it is disabled completely now?


----------



## digiMom

Where are you guys "buying" tickets? All I'm seeing is the "Know Before You Go - Return to the World of Magic" page...


----------



## andyman8

Snowysmom said:


> Have you just been using the buy park tickets link?  I can't even get past the reopening statement page.  When I click on tickets it takes me to the know before you go guide.  How are you even getting to checkout?  Or it is disabled completely now?





digiMom said:


> Where are you guys "buying" tickets? All I'm seeing is the "Know Before You Go - Return to the World of Magic" page...


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/admission/tickets/theme-parks/options


----------



## Shelleyfs

I used the link that someone posted the page before this one.


----------



## digiMom

TY! I have them in my cart.  Has anyone actually received them yet, or are they still processing?


----------



## Snowysmom

Thanks for the link.  All set now and all parks booked.  Yay!


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That is what I was JUST going to say.





gottalovepluto said:


> So Poly for boat transport?


As far as i know boat transportation from the resorts won't be offered initially. Only bus, monorail and ferry


----------



## cwilstl

I followed the link and accidentally booked park hopper days and now I cannot make park reservations.  On hold trying to fix.  I'm an idiot.


----------



## cwilstl

I can see that my tickets are assigned to the right people, but I cant make park reservations?  Anyone have an answer?


----------



## unbanshee

cwilstl said:


> I can see that my tickets are assigned to the right people, but I cant make park reservations?  Anyone have an answer?



Are Annual Pass or resort stays attached to your MDE account? If so, blog mickey might have a work-around

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...-system-now-live-for-existing-ticket-holders/


----------



## jb405

Shelleyfs said:


> I just bought 5 - 10 day tickets for our 10 day reservation at 6 am.  We will upgrade to AP maybe once we get there, but.. it will only let me book 4 days.  I tried leaving and signing out, but it still doesn't let me book more than 4 days.


Similar issue. I have 2 sets of tickets for a combined 9 days and the system will only let me make 8 of the 9.


----------



## Llama mama

Pksmom03 said:


> Idk but that’s my category and I’m going in September.


Positive vibes your way.... good luck !!


----------



## Llama mama

CastAStone said:


> If you read on another genuine, albeit less reliable insider posted a capacity number of 15,000 for MK.


What is an approximate number for the after hours parties? Will this be comparable?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Llama mama said:


> What is an approximate number for the after hours parties? Will this be comparable?


 I think the parties have been crowded in recent years.

This would be comparable to off season times (Like February and early fall) in the late 80s and early 90s.

And, yeah, I just dated myself.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

While there are still no ADRs available outside of Disney Springs a few have populated into the reservation section that are in theme parks and quite a few have updated to say Temporarily Unavailable.


----------



## Marionnette

CastAStone said:


> If you read on another genuine, albeit less reliable insider posted a capacity number of 15,000 for MK.


According to the court documents in a recent ADA decision, Disney cited average attendance in the MK is approximately 55K per day. With reduced ride capacity due to distancing measures, some not even opening, no stage shows or parades to detract from lines, I’m guessing that 15K is just going to feel like a normal crowd level of 4 or 5.


----------



## Mfowler7828

What may be craziest is even with the limited capacity, no parks have hit it on any day yet.


----------



## DMLAINI

Does anyone have the direct number for guest services?


----------



## unbanshee

Marionnette said:


> According to the court documents in a recent ADA decision, Disney cited average attendance in the MK is approximately 55K per day. With reduced ride capacity due to distancing measures, some not even opening, no stage shows or parades to detract from lines, I’m guessing that 15K is just going to feel like a normal crowd level of 4 or 5.



The 55k number was sourced to the TEA Attendance Report, which is an estimate and in no way official


----------



## Krandor

Mfowler7828 said:


> What may be craziest is even with the limited capacity, no parks have hit it on any day yet.



Which matches what is being seen at universal. I know people don't want to compare them but it appears demand for parks overall is just going to be low.  I like in atlanta and I've heard several people say they are not going to six flags at all this year and these are people who go every year and the reduced ride capacity and all that is the main reason stated.   People don't like change (see Splash thread) and all these changes at parks just by the nature of change is going to keep people away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> Which matches what is being seen at universal. I know people don't want to compare them but it appears demand for parks overall is just going to be low.  I like in atlanta and I've heard several people say they are not going to six flags at all this year and these are people who go every year and the reduced ride capacity and all that is the main reason stated.   People don't like change (see Splash thread) and all these changes at parks just by the nature of change is going to keep people away.



We are looking to go to Hershey Park next weekend which is their opening weekend.  They are doing reservations as well and no days have filled up and I see a lot of comments from people that had annual passes asking for refunds - they are also limiting it to 3 reservations at a time for passholders (so some against that) and requiring masks (others against that)


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Marionnette said:


> According to the court documents in a recent ADA decision, Disney cited average attendance in the MK is approximately 55K per day. With reduced ride capacity due to distancing measures, some not even opening, no stage shows or parades to detract from lines, I’m guessing that 15K is just going to feel like a normal crowd level of 4 or 5.



Lawyer nerd here, do you mind sharing the cite of that decision? I’d love to read!


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Which matches what is being seen at universal. I know people don't want to compare them but it appears demand for parks overall is just going to be low.  I like in atlanta and I've heard several people say they are not going to six flags at all this year and these are people who go every year and the reduced ride capacity and all that is the main reason stated.   People don't like change (see Splash thread) and all these changes at parks just by the nature of change is going to keep people away.



Its the best time for people that know what they’re getting into to have a ride oriented trip. Its still going to be tough to get on rides like FoP and RotR, but you’ll almost certainly be able to get on both of them. 

If this happened 2 years ago before TSL opened, I dont even think they’d bother to reopen DHS with the lack of things they had. Now its probably the park with the 2nd most stuff to fill a full day with without having to worry.


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanted to take a moment and ask you all join me in sending happy, healthy vibes to all CMs that are going back to work today. All attraction CM have been recalled along with most of merchandise, custodial, F&B and other operational CM.


----------



## Marionnette

unbanshee said:


> The 55k number was sourced to the TEA Attendance Report, which is an estimate and in no way official


Thank you. The document I had read omitted the source.


----------



## hertamaniac

For those who may be planning to go to Daytona Beach during their WDW vacation.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...-in-daytona-beach-brevard-county-could-follow


----------



## Marionnette

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Lawyer nerd here, do you mind sharing the cite of that decision? I’d love to read!


The decision is being discussed in the Dis Unplugged forum. Here’s a link to the thread. The document (all 51 pages) can be accessed from a link in the second post.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-wins-first-das-ada-discrimination-lawsuit.3805252/


----------



## Hummingbird

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, which is good in some ways but also can understand passholders upset if a day is full for the passholder allotment but not for the dialy ticket allotment and they can't book but someone with "just" a daily ticket can book
> 
> I wonder if they will ever meet them.  Like if even day of thee are still "daily ticket slots" left but no "passholder slots" seems reasonable to let passholders use one of those other slots but maybe easier to just keep always separate


I was just coming in here to say that I am thoroughly annoyed looking at the availability calendar right now because for day tickets there is a whole lot of opening in July that was not available to me as an AP not even 10 mins after we could make reservations.

I think I’ll be taking the refund on my AP. This is what I was waiting to see if it was true or not.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Mfowler7828 said:


> What may be craziest is even with the limited capacity, no parks have hit it on any day yet.


Is it really that crazy though?  This board is not really representative of the wider public.  You have to be pretty dedicated to Disney to be planning a trip to Florida right now.


----------



## Snowysmom

I bought park hoppers for May 2021 and was able to make park reservations around 7 this morning.   Maybe it is an issue with the system itself?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hummingbird said:


> I was just coming in here to say that I am thoroughly annoyed looking at the availability calendar right now because for day tickets there is a whole lot of opening in July that was not available to me as an AP not even 10 mins after we could make reservations.
> 
> I think I’ll be taking the refund on my AP. This is what I was waiting to see if it was true or not.



I get having the separate buckets and giving those with park tickets a shot at a "fresh pot" for a bit but I do hope the shift allocations over time.

Like I said, especially "day of" if I was a passholder and would like to go over and there are openings in other "buckets" but not allowed in as the passholder bucket was full I'd be a bit annoyed

I definitely don't blame anyone asking for a refund


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> I was just coming in here to say that I am thoroughly annoyed looking at the availability calendar right now because for day tickets there is a whole lot of opening in July that was not available to me as an AP not even 10 mins after we could make reservations.
> 
> I think I’ll be taking the refund on my AP. This is what I was waiting to see if it was true or not.


I don't know the intricacy of the system but it would be great if, lets say 2 days before, they would open availability from the pool of resort guest and day guest tickets and add them to AP. Looking at the calendar AP is definitely the one that has the least amount of tickets, confirming what I've been saying for years that Disney really wants to get rid of it's AP's here in WDW. We are definitely bottom of the barrel or else we would have similar availability as a regular park ticket not staying onsite.
Anyways I'm hoping for them to do that
I can't believe I'm gonna miss the one year anniversary for SWGE


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get having the separate buckets and giving those with park tickets a shot at a "fresh pot" for a bit but I do hope the shift allocations over time.
> 
> Like I said, especially "day of" if I was a passholder and would like to go over and there are openings in other "buckets" but not allowed in as the passholder bucket was full I'd be a bit annoyed
> 
> I definitely don't blame anyone asking for a refund


lol basically just posted this


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get having the separate buckets and giving those with park tickets a shot at a "fresh pot" for a bit but I do hope the shift allocations over time.
> 
> Like I said, especially "day of" if I was a passholder and would like to go over and there are openings in other "buckets" but not allowed in as the passholder bucket was full I'd be a bit annoyed
> 
> I definitely don't blame anyone asking for a refund


Is there any confirmation that you can get a refund of your remaining AP instead of just the four months of closure?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> lol basically just posted this



Great minds scenario


----------



## Mit88

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Is there any confirmation that you can get a refund of your remaining AP instead of just the four months of closure?



There’s been no confirmation of anything on the AP refund end. Different people have different stories from phone CMs. The theory is that you can cancel your pass and get a refund from closure, to the expiration of your pass if you give up your pass.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We have an off property stay scheduled for next April with extended family.  We have anual passes (which we can't make reservations with grr) but the rest of the family will need tickets.   Does anyone think that we NEED to buy the tickets today?  Ideally we'd like to wait at least a couple of months but will buy them if people think it necessary.

We will be going  a full week after Easter.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Mit88 said:


> There’s been no confirmation of anything on the AP refund end. Different people have different stories from phone CMs. The theory is that you can cancel your pass and get a refund from closure, to the expiration of your pass if you give up your pass.


Thanks!  What’s the best phone number to call about this?  I bought and activated my AP in early February, right before all this happened. No way am I going back to the parks before late 21, so would be great to get any money back I can.


----------



## Mit88

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Thanks!  What’s the best phone number to call about this?  I bought and activated my AP in early February, right before all this happened. No way am I going back to the parks before late 21, so would be great to get any money back I can.



I believe its just the VIPassholder line. (407) 939-7277


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Mit88 said:


> I believe its just the VIPassholder line. (407) 939-7277


Thanks!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know the intricacy of the system but it would be great if, lets say 2 days before, they would open availability from the pool of resort guest and day guest tickets and add them to AP. Looking at the calendar AP is definitely the one that has the least amount of tickets, confirming what I've been saying for years that Disney really wants to get rid of it's AP's here in WDW. We are definitely bottom of the barrel or else we would have similar availability as a regular park ticket not staying onsite.
> Anyways I'm hoping for them to do that
> I can't believe I'm gonna miss the one year anniversary for SWGE



I agree - I would definitely be disappointed if I was an AP and someone who wanted to go to the parks.

I also understand why they want a good number set aside for people who are traveling, staying at resorts with intentions of going to the parks, etc.

There isn’t really a situation where everyone wins here. Someone is going to lose. Unfortunately the pandemic has made it that an AP is not as valuable as it was before.

I think they will make bucket allocation adjustments. There’s no way they guessed exactly right. I think they will tweak it.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> We have an off property stay scheduled for next April with extended family.  We have anual passes (which we can't make reservations with grr) but the rest of the family will need tickets.   Does anyone think that we NEED to buy the tickets today?  Ideally we'd like to wait at least a couple of months but will buy them if people think it necessary.
> 
> We will be going  a full week after Easter.



Nobody knows what things will look like in September let alone April of next year.  If you want to be sure you can get in buy ticked now.  If you are willing to take a gamble knowing you may not be able to get in then wait.  Personally I'd buy now.   I just added tickets to my January trip to make sure I got my park days.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree - I would definitely be disappointed if I was an AP and someone who wanted to go to the parks.
> 
> I also understand why they want a good number set aside for people who are traveling, staying at resorts with intentions of going to the parks, etc.
> 
> There isn’t really a situation where everyone wins here. Someone is going to lose. Unfortunately the pandemic has made it that an AP is not as valuable as it was before.
> 
> I think they will make bucket allocation adjustments. There’s no way they guessed exactly right. I think they will tweak it.



Agree.  Changes are likely as they see what the numbers are.  It appears from previous communication they are going to base things like opening of resorts opening on reservation numbers


----------



## Anthony Vito

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know the intricacy of the system but it would be great if, lets say 2 days before, they would open availability from the pool of resort guest and day guest tickets and add them to AP. Looking at the calendar AP is definitely the one that has the least amount of tickets, confirming what I've been saying for years that Disney really wants to get rid of it's AP's here in WDW. We are definitely bottom of the barrel or else we would have similar availability as a regular park ticket not staying onsite.
> Anyways I'm hoping for them to do that
> I can't believe I'm gonna miss the one year anniversary for SWGE


Not for argument purposes, but instead more for analysis, could it be that the AP pool and day tickets are the same (perhaps even same as resort guests - 3-way split), but the demand is just substantially higher from Passholders?  Right now, and potentially for the near future,  I think demand would be much higher from Passholders/locals.  Inside this bubble of Disney fans, demand is high, but outside of it, I think it's going to be extremely low for a while, both because of concern over travel and the accompanying uncertainty as a result of the virus as well as because of the economic factors and uncertainty therewith.  Now, the demand part of this is obviously just my opinion, but I think to some degree there can't be any doubt about this, but the extent that this is the case is unknown.  I mean, right now you have nearly 35 million people who are essentially not allowed to travel to FL due quarantine mandates.

I agree with both of you that they should shift availability closer to the actual days to allow APs to fill in the rest.  However, I think financially, Disney has to make sure to have enough spots open for resort guests and cash ticket guests.  There's certainly a balance to strike because the Passholders are the ones who keep coming back and spend money in the parks.  In the short term, I'd bet that Passholders would be the ones to spend more in the parks immediately upon reopening, but long term, if there's the appearance, at least, that only resort guests and passholders are going to get into the parks, it could cause more long term damage.  If and when things ever get back to normal and full capacity at the parks, Disney cannot fill the parks with passholders and on-site guests, so they have to strike a balance as to not impact that subset too negatively (at least the perception thereof) in the long term.  

As to resort guests, I think Disney really _must_ try to ensure that those spending the heavily inflated costs of staying on property have at least _some_ benefit and have a good chance to get into at least one park during their stays.  Again, they could shift this availability later, but (and I really don't know the answer or the behavior patterns on this) - will local passholders adjust their plans and come to the park on last minute notice if there's availability?


----------



## CastAStone

Undercover Tourist 2021 ticket sales are live, for those who prefer their tickets at a discount.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Mit88 said:


> I got my masks yesterday. Medium is very, very small. The ear loops are the tight fabric rather than elastic. If these were the only masks I had, I’d be very disappointed.



I am still waiting for my masks (hopefully today or tomorrow!), but I measured my kids for the masks. I think the mediums are more for kids. My six year old measured medium, my eight year old measured large.


----------



## Mit88

I’m starting to wonder if Disney is just going to get rid of APs altogether and stick with this format for the foreseeable future


----------



## teach22180

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree - I would definitely be disappointed if I was an AP and someone who wanted to go to the parks.
> 
> I also understand why they want a good number set aside for people who are traveling, staying at resorts with intentions of going to the parks, etc.
> 
> There isn’t really a situation where everyone wins here. Someone is going to lose. Unfortunately the pandemic has made it that an AP is not as valuable as it was before.
> 
> I think they will make bucket allocation adjustments. There’s no way they guessed exactly right. I think they will tweak it.


I don't usually have an AP but this was my year of Disney to celebrate my retirement. Didn't they use to just give onsite guests a benefit by booking FP 60 days before and offsite people could book at 30 days? Couldn't they do something similar with park reservations once things settle down? That would end the need for separate buckets. I'm sure they want everyone in the parks they can squeeze in there eventually.


----------



## wombat_5606

yulilin3 said:


> Just wanted to take a moment and ask you all join me in sending happy, healthy vibes to all CMs that are going back to work today. All attraction CM have been recalled along with most of merchandise, custodial, F&B and other operational CM.



I want to add, please do everything that's asked of everyone going to the park, especially when interacting closely with the CMs. They are coming back to work so you can play.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> Undercover Tourist 2021 ticket sales are live, for those who prefer their tickets at a discount.



I assume ticket prices have stayed flat from pre-closure?  I figure if there was a price increase it would have been reported by now


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume ticket prices have stayed flat from pre-closure?  I figure if there was a price increase it would have been reported by now


I’ll check later, I have a few dates in 2020 that I did save off pricing for that I can compare with


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> I’m starting to wonder if Disney is just going to get rid of APs altogether and stick with this format for the foreseeable future



It is at least clear that Disney does not see as much value in local Passholders as some would have thought. I don’t think they’ll do away with AP’s, but I do think the days of being able to visit on a whim, as often as you’d like, are long gone. 

We are ( soon to be were, as we’re getting refunds) out of state Passholders. I doubt we’ll go back to multiple visits during the year unless they drop the reservation system as it now exists. If they don’t come back with significant room discounts,  AP’s wouldn’t make much sense for us anymore either. 

I’m just not making reservations and buying tickets a year or more in advance. So we’ll sit back and see how this all pans out. I suspect the time will come when Disney is begging for guests to return instead of us begging to get to go. I can wait.


----------



## BrianR

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277042309478191104


People lining up for the new sweet Disney Instagram wall.  RIP GF buses from Disney Springs.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We are looking to go to Hershey Park next weekend which is their opening weekend.  They are doing reservations as well and no days have filled up and I see a lot of comments from people that had annual passes asking for refunds - they are also limiting it to 3 reservations at a time for passholders (so some against that) and requiring masks (others against that)



Wife is an AP, they are basically starting the "1 year" AP clock on July 1, and the pass runs until the end of June 2021.  We bought 1 because of different ticket deals + parking it made sense because we were going to be going on 3 separate occasions (local) when we bought it in December.  Kids are height distanced enough that it didn't make sense to buy for the family, as the Mrs. works every other weekend and all it would end up with is infighting about not being able to go on x ride because brother / sister is there.  Their pass extension is fair, I would think if people want a refund they should offer it.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

In a purely financial downturn it makes sense that Disney would want to attract as many guests as possible since they won’t be anywhere near capacity and another $ spent is another $ towards the bottom line. 

In a public health crisis where capacity is significantly lowered, perhaps their priority has shifted to maximizing $ spent per guest. I’m sure they have more information on the spending patterns of guests than I could ever imagine, but even I can guess that guests who stay on site at deluxe resorts probably spend the most per day, on average. 

This pandemic has turned me into a cynic


----------



## chicagoshannon

cakebaker said:


> It is at least clear that Disney does not see as much value in local Passholders as some would have thought. I don’t think they’ll do away with AP’s, but I do think the days of being able to visit on a whim, as often as you’d like, are long gone.
> 
> We are ( soon to be were, as we’re getting refunds) out of state Passholders. I doubt we’ll go back to multiple visits during the year unless they drop the reservation system as it now exists. If they don’t come back with significant room discounts,  AP’s wouldn’t make much sense for us anymore either.
> 
> I’m just not making reservations and buying tickets a year or more in advance. So we’ll sit back and see how this all pans out. I suspect the time will come when Disney is begging for guests to return instead of us begging to get to go. I can wait.


yes it's very frustrating to be out of state passholders who sometimes stay off site.  We have 2 onsite stays this year and one off site stay next year.  We have our on site reservations situated after many hours of frustration but nothing for our stay next April.  We aren't even able to make our 3 allowed reservations not to mention that's not enough for our entire stay.  It just isn't right.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BrianR said:


> Wife is an AP, they are basically starting the "1 year" AP clock on July 1, and the pass runs until the end of June 2021.  We bought 1 because of different ticket deals + parking it made sense because we were going to be going on 3 separate occasions (local) when we bought it in December.  Kids are height distanced enough that it didn't make sense to buy for the family, as the Mrs. works every other weekend and all it would end up with is infighting about not being able to go on x ride because brother / sister is there.  Their pass extension is fair, I would think if people want a refund they should offer it.



From reading the responses to the comments seems like they are asking people to call or private message them.  

We are just going to be in the area this coming weekend as my inlaws live pretty close.  They were doing 2 for 1 tickets so we figured we would go and check it out since they are requiring masks and reduced capacity, etc.  If we feel they aren't taking it seriously/don't feel safe we will just leave and not be out a ton of $

Plus I want to ride the new coaster there


----------



## only hope

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Is there any confirmation that you can get a refund of your remaining AP instead of just the four months of closure?




Just the other week it was announced refunds are avaliable for the balance of the pass starting from the closure date. For those on the payment plan,
payments made from closing date onward can be refunded and future payments cancelled. It’s on the passholder page on the website.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> It is at least clear that Disney does not see as much value in local Passholders as some would have thought. I don’t think they’ll do away with AP’s, but I do think the days of being able to visit on a whim, as often as you’d like, are long gone.
> 
> We are ( soon to be were, as we’re getting refunds) out of state Passholders. I doubt we’ll go back to multiple visits during the year unless they drop the reservation system as it now exists. If they don’t come back with significant room discounts,  AP’s wouldn’t make much sense for us anymore either.
> 
> I’m just not making reservations and buying tickets a year or more in advance. So we’ll sit back and see how this all pans out. I suspect the time will come when Disney is begging for guests to return instead of us begging to get to go. I can wait.



I definitely feel our local AP 's are now devalued.  Since we're not vloggers or part of a travel agency, I lean towards not renewing (already requested partial refund).  If my livelihood depended on WDW/Uni being open, I would be tempted, if not downright take, a different position.

So, we're in the same camp of we can wait.  I said in another thread, I am not prepared to lay down on the rails in what I feel is a virus freight train at this time.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

yulilin3 said:


> Looking at the calendar AP is definitely the one that has the least amount of tickets,



It could be that AP's did have a lot of availability in the bucket but there are just so many that can come on short notice that they were picked up fast.  A lot of people cancelled reservations and Disney hasn't opened it up for new this year and unless someone already had tickets, they can't buy new right now.  Perhaps once both reservations and tickets are available again we will also see those buckets fill up too,


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Mit88 said:


> I’m starting to wonder if Disney is just going to get rid of APs altogether and stick with this format for the foreseeable future



Disney may just want APs to cancel right now or not go. Right now they need money, which local APs may not spend as much of as ticket customers. If you live in Orlando, you may be more likely to ride a few rides and then go home vs. eat every meal in the park and buy merchandise. I doubt local APs will be buying the overpriced balloons or bubble blowers. Plus photos and parking are included in AP...another money maker for Disney. I don't have this data so I am making assumptions, but Disney probably does.

Out of state APs are different, but maybe a majority also stay on site and they have two categories to try?

If the majority of park reservations were local APs, Disney might as well stay closed as they won't make back costs to stay open.

When things go back to normal, many APs will likely forgive and want to go back to Disney. That won't be the same for people who this is their first trip and they can't even get in the park. So I understand why ticket holders also need access to availability.

This is why I think Disney is waiting to release more info in July for APs to cancel. If enough get angry at limited selections, they will cancel. I wouldn't be surprised if Disney offered the renewal discount to all APs, regardless of when you renew, to eventually get the locals to come back.


----------



## Amy11401

I wonder if keeping the 3 buckets is also an attempt to keep attendance down.  If they opened park availability up to everyone, most likely AP's would scoop up leftover tickets since it is more convenient for them to go.  I am not saying that I agree with this...just saying it could be being done for crowd control.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> yes it's very frustrating to be out of state passholders who sometimes stay off site.  We have 2 onsite stays this year and one off site stay next year.  We have our on site reservations situated after many hours of frustration but nothing for our stay next April.  We aren't even able to make our 3 allowed reservations not to mention that's not enough for our entire stay.  It just isn't right.



It's definitely frustrating for all passholders but especially out of state ones as you need to spend a lot of money just to get there and not know if you will be able to get into a park (or max 3 days)

Not sure what the proper solution is as I get why they need to limit things somehow (though you should definitely able to get your 3 days on top of your resort stay)

Maybe give people 3 a month plus 4 extra so they can reserve some days out in the future for an upcoming trip but still have some flexibility for sooner dates?  Or have so many for in the future but if within 14 days or something then no limit?


----------



## unbanshee

Mit88 said:


> There’s been no confirmation of anything on the AP refund end. Different people have different stories from phone CMs. The theory is that you can cancel your pass and get a refund from closure, to the expiration of your pass if you give up your pass.



Here's the refund/cancel policy

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...of-restrictive-theme-park-reservation-system/


----------



## NWOhiogal

So those of us who have resort reservations, but not tickets, for late 2020 are still out of luck, correct? Is Disney just not going to have tickets for the rest of 2020 at all?


----------



## yulilin3

dancergirlsmom said:


> It could be that AP's did have a lot of availability in the bucket but there are just so many that can come on short notice that they were picked up fast.  A lot of people cancelled reservations and Disney hasn't opened it up for new this year and unless someone already had tickets, they can't buy new right now.  Perhaps once both reservations and tickets are available again we will also see those buckets fill up too,


Well, no one really has the numbers but AP availability was slim 10 mins after opening.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I'm trying to make a park ressie and I'm getting an error.  I'm an AP with a resort stay at the end of July, and we already have our park days booked for our stay, but I wanted to reserve Aug 1st while we're still in Orlando but offsite and it's not allowing me to.  Anyone else having a similar problem?  What number should I call for assistance?  The circuits are all busy for 407-939-7917.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## yulilin3

NWOhiogal said:


> So those of us who have resort reservations, but not tickets, for late 2020 are still out of luck, correct? Is Disney just not going to have tickets for the rest of 2020 at all?


ticket sales for this year will open based on capacity, if Disney feels they can increase capacity then they will open sales again. It's not Disney's goal NOT to sell tickets but they are trying to control the crowds


----------



## babydoll65

Has it been mentioned anywhere when they plan on opening booking past Sept 2021?. Hoping to book Dec 4-11 for next year.


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's definitely frustrating for all passholders but especially out of state ones as you need to spend a lot of money just to get there and not know if you will be able to get into a park (or max 3 days)
> 
> Not sure what the proper solution is as I get why they need to limit things somehow (though you should definitely able to get your 3 days on top of your resort stay)
> 
> Maybe give people 3 a month plus 4 extra so they can reserve some days out in the future for an upcoming trip but still have some flexibility for sooner dates?  Or have so many for in the future but if within 14 days or something then no limit?


I'd be ok if they did 7 book ahead days.  That's what they did with FP+ and while still not ideal for us (we usually come for 10 days) it was an ok compromise.  But even with that we could at least still get into a park even if we didn't have FP.  To not even be able to get into a park is just not cool.  I am optimistic a bit though that they'll change that limitation soon when they realize people aren't travaling down.   They'lll need the AP's just like they did after 9/11.


----------



## Hummingbird

Amy11401 said:


> I wonder if keeping the 3 buckets is also an attempt to keep attendance down.  If they opened park availability up to everyone, most likely AP's would scoop up leftover tickets since it is more convenient for them to go.  I am not saying that I agree with this...just saying it could be being done for crowd control.


I don’t think it’s likely that AP would book up all the spaces as we are limited to 3 days while everyone else gets to book the number of days they have tickets to cover.

But I don’t know, maybe like others have said they will readjust the buckets closer to day of if there are lots of slots open. That might make me reconsider because yes I can decided to go the day before if I’m not staying onsite. But it still sucks for such an expensive AP


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> It is at least clear that Disney does not see as much value in local Passholders as some would have thought. I don’t think they’ll do away with AP’s, but I do think the days of being able to visit on a whim, as often as you’d like, are long gone.
> 
> We are ( soon to be were, as we’re getting refunds) out of state Passholders. I doubt we’ll go back to multiple visits during the year unless they drop the reservation system as it now exists. If they don’t come back with significant room discounts,  AP’s wouldn’t make much sense for us anymore either.
> 
> I’m just not making reservations and buying tickets a year or more in advance. So we’ll sit back and see how this all pans out. I suspect the time will come when Disney is begging for guests to return instead of us begging to get to go. I can wait.



I dont mind making reservations for the parks, and that wouldn’t deter me from re-upping my AP. Its the park hopper option that cause me not to renew. Right now, at this moment, its hard to imagine Park Hopping coming back in the near future, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they come back in some form before the end of the year. Not a free-for-all Park Hopper, but an additional park added to your reservation where you can go to 2 parks in a day, rather than just 1. Obviously that cant happen just yet with how the park hours are set, or the low capacity, but maybe by late September, October we could see something where you’re not confined to just 1 park


----------



## hertamaniac

I jokingly said somewhere months ago that Disney would probably wait until the day before the parks are scheduled to open is when our refund would be applied.  I think the joke is on me as it's pretty close to what is actually happening.


----------



## CastAStone

yulilin3 said:


> Well, no one really has the numbers but AP availability was slim 10 mins after opening.


It’s hard for me to believe that they won’t reallocate non-booked reservations to the AP bucket a few days out. Why let the space go empty when an AP could come and buy a $4 water and the latest park exclusive merch?


----------



## Mit88

unbanshee said:


> Here's the refund/cancel policy
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/disn...of-restrictive-theme-park-reservation-system/



What I meant was that these options cannot possibly be all that we have when it comes to a final decision. If they are, these options are below barebones alternatives and I’m sure I’m not the only one that has an issue with them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People praised Universal for guaranteeing resort guests get into their parks. It appears that Disney may not have officially done this but have in practice done this too with their buckets.

There are a lot of less than ideal things they’ve done with APs during this. I think both locals and out of state have a right to be annoyed with them. But this isn’t your typical downturn, if they have enough people traveling to come to hit whatever break even number they have, it makes a lot of sense to heavily prioritize people staying at the resorts. They don’t need sheer numbers of people to keep them afloat, they need the biggest spenders they can. They’ve got a lot of room for AP holders who are paying their hotel rates, after all. Maybe they’d open spaces day of or close to it when it becomes clear it’s not needed for resort guests.


----------



## Spaceguy55

CastAStone said:


> It’s hard for me to believe that they won’t reallocate non-booked reservations to the AP bucket a few days out. Why let the space go empty when an AP could come and buy a $4 water and the latest park exclusive merch?


I tend to think that will happen too, but they could take it a step farther and open the unused slots for park hopping. I know I start many days there by going to or ending the day at Epcot during the festivals for the food booths.
Too much to hope for at first but maybe after things get a little better.


----------



## gottalovepluto

NWOhiogal said:


> So those of us who have resort reservations, but not tickets, for late 2020 are still out of luck, correct? Is Disney just not going to have tickets for the rest of 2020 at all?


You are out of luck for now. Disney has said they hope to resume 2020 sales later this summer. Unknown when that will be or if any preferences will be given to people with onsite reservations.


----------



## Pksmom03

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Is it really that crazy though?  This board is not really representative of the wider public.  You have to be pretty dedicated to Disney to be planning a trip to Florida right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spaceguy55 said:


> I tend to think that will happen too, but they could take it a step farther and open the unused slots for park hopping. I know I start many days there by going to or ending the day at Epcot during the festivals for the food booths.
> Too much to hope for at first but maybe after things get a little better.



That’s a good point. They could definitely hold those spaces for the time being and add hopping back at different stages for different categories of guest


----------



## yulilin3

A bit of operational news, the unions have agreed with Disney to reconvene during the next 100 days to renegotiate the terms, basically the 14 days paid leave if a CM  has the virus and the fact that if a CM has symptoms they can now call and say they won't be going into work and won't get any points against their record, along with other safety measures.


----------



## mom2elle

I am honestly confused by what the AP options actually are. Before this new “you can cancel” option was offered, there was communication about extension of the AP by length of closure, or a refund for the length of closure. Is that option no longer on the table? My family has APs, with original expiration dates of Oct 12. I have cancelled trips in late March, and mid June so far, and may very well cancel my August trip. But, I originally requested that my expiration date no be extended, and that I wanted a refund for length of closure. My intention was to put that 1/3 refund to go towards AP renewals (for trips next year late March and July). The extra four months (which would bring me to Feb, and the bonus one month would bring me to early March. Neither of these extensions help me at all, but the 4ish month refund does help me. But now I am wondering if that isn’t even an option?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> People praised Universal for guaranteeing resort guests get into their parks. It appears that Disney may not have officially done this but have in practice done this too with their buckets.
> 
> There are a lot of less than ideal things they’ve done with APs during this. I think both locals and out of state have a right to be annoyed with them. But this isn’t your typical downturn, if they have enough people traveling to come to hit whatever break even number they have, it makes a lot of sense to heavily prioritize people staying at the resorts. They don’t need sheer numbers of people to keep them afloat, they need the biggest spenders they can. They’ve got a lot of room for AP holders who are paying their hotel rates, after all. Maybe they’d open spaces day of or close to it when it becomes clear it’s not needed for resort guests.



This, 100%. If they cared about sheer numbers, they would have kept 2020 ticket sales going and let everyone sign up for parks reservations until the capacity filled up. I think the 3 day rule sucks, and I think those passholders at the very least deserve 5 days. But locals do get a lot of other benefits. I for one as an out of state passholder cant plan a trip on a whim around Passholder previews, whether its for the reopening, or new experience openings. I think a lot of people take that for granted. Pandora was open to only APs and DVC members for about a month before they opened up to the general public. 

I think they’ll loosen the strings on the bucket system once they’ve opened up. Day of might be tough, but they might open slots maybe the week prior. I think it certainly changes when they start raising the capacity threshold as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mom2elle said:


> I am honestly confused by what the AP options actually are. Before this new “you can cancel” option was offered, there was communication about extension of the AP by length of closure, or a refund for the length of closure. Is that option no longer on the table? My family has APs, with original expiration dates of Oct 12. I have cancelled trips in late March, and mid June so far, and may very well cancel my August trip. But, I originally requested that my expiration date no be extended, and that I wanted a refund for length of closure. My intention was to put that 1/3 refund to go towards AP renewals (for trips next year late March and July). The extra four months (which would bring me to Feb, and the bonus one month would bring me to early March. Neither of these extensions help me at all, but the 4ish month refund does help me. But now I am wondering if that isn’t even an option?



You requested it already? I think you should be good whether or not it’s still available. I don’t think anybody has actually had a refund come through yet. We have been told once you request the refund you can’t reverse the decision, so you should get it eventually.


----------



## CastAStone

NWOhiogal said:


> So those of us who have resort reservations, but not tickets, for late 2020 are still out of luck, correct? Is Disney just not going to have tickets for the rest of 2020 at all?





gottalovepluto said:


> You are out of luck for now. Disney has said they hope to resume 2020 sales later this summer. Unknown when that will be or if any preferences will be given to people with onsite reservations.


Out of luck is relative... As long as Disney does actually resume sales at some point as they say they will, looking at the resort reservation calendars, you won’t have a problem.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spaceguy55 said:


> I tend to think that will happen too, but they could take it a step farther and open the unused slots for park hopping. I know I start many days there by going to or ending the day at Epcot during the festivals for the food booths.
> Too much to hope for at first but maybe after things get a little better.



I could see that - maybe after a little while and they see how it goes.  But would make sense to allow people to "hop" to another park if there is still capacity at that park during that day.  Maybe hold a little pace in case someone with a ticket decides to use it that day or only allow it after 4pm or something  but definitely a way to enable that without too much trouble


----------



## Mit88

mom2elle said:


> I am honestly confused by what the AP options actually are. Before this new “you can cancel” option was offered, there was communication about extension of the AP by length of closure, or a refund for the length of closure. Is that option no longer on the table? My family has APs, with original expiration dates of Oct 12. I have cancelled trips in late March, and mid June so far, and may very well cancel my August trip. But, I originally requested that my expiration date no be extended, and that I wanted a refund for length of closure. My intention was to put that 1/3 refund to go towards AP renewals (for trips next year late March and July). The extra four months (which would bring me to Feb, and the bonus one month would bring me to early March. Neither of these extensions help me at all, but the 4ish month refund does help me. But now I am wondering if that isn’t even an option?



I’m in almost the exact same position as you. October expiration date (original expiration). Cancelled trip in June. Still scheduled trip in August (and October). But I made the October trip last year for HHN and Disney purposes knowing it aligned with my AP expiration. I have no intention of going during the extension period (October-Mid February) or in march 2021 for the additional Month extension. If I got the 4 month refund, it would go right back to Disney for another AP to get me through the 50th trip.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a reminder, for those of us like us who may or may not go on our booked Disney trips this year.  

If we decide to cancel, I’m going to go in and cancel corresponding park reservations first.  Personally I don’t trust Disney IT to automatically do this and we don’t want to hold up valuable park reservations from others who wish to go.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Marionnette said:


> According to the court documents in a recent ADA decision, Disney cited average attendance in the MK is approximately 55K per day. With reduced ride capacity due to distancing measures, some not even opening, no stage shows or parades to detract from lines, I’m guessing that 15K is just going to feel like a normal crowd level of 4 or 5.



Yuck. 4 or 5 does not sound like much fun to me, especially with what we've spent and what has been taken away. 

However, with no Fastpass line, or...being able to use the FP line as a second standby line...I would think it would eventually balance out, just a little bit. 

Also...I think that clearer walkways, a less crowded "feel", less crowded shops will do a great deal of goodwill. We'll see. 



Mit88 said:


> Its the best time for people that know what they’re getting into to have a ride oriented trip. I*ts still going to be tough to get on rides like FoP and RotR*, but you’ll almost certainly be able to get on both of them.
> 
> If this happened 2 years ago before TSL opened, I dont even think they’d bother to reopen DHS with the lack of things they had. Now its probably the park with the 2nd most stuff to fill a full day with without having to worry.



Yeah, I really don't know why Disney opted not to do Virtual Queues....at least in the major high ticket attractions.


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> People praised Universal for guaranteeing resort guests get into their parks. It appears that Disney may not have officially done this but have in practice done this too with their buckets.
> 
> There are a lot of less than ideal things they’ve done with APs during this. I think both locals and out of state have a right to be annoyed with them. But this isn’t your typical downturn, if they have enough people traveling to come to hit whatever break even number they have, it makes a lot of sense to heavily prioritize people staying at the resorts. They don’t need sheer numbers of people to keep them afloat, they need the biggest spenders they can. They’ve got a lot of room for AP holders who are paying their hotel rates, after all. Maybe they’d open spaces day of or close to it when it becomes clear it’s not needed for resort guests.


Oh I definitely agree that people with resort stays should be guaranteed park entry, including DVC. 
My gripe this morning is with day tickets w/o resort stays having more availability than AP especially since a lot of those day tickets were extended out to 9/2021


----------



## atkinstogram

hertamaniac said:


> For those who may be planning to go to Daytona Beach during their WDW vacation.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...-in-daytona-beach-brevard-county-could-follow



Awww hell no.  That's where my parents live, so there's no chance of me going there.  Too much risk of accidentally running into them..


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Marionnette said:


> According to the court documents in a recent ADA decision, Disney cited average attendance in the MK is approximately 55K per day. With reduced ride capacity due to distancing measures, some not even opening, no stage shows or parades to detract from lines, I’m guessing that 15K is just going to feel like a normal crowd level of 4 or 5.


All rides are opening in MK, and people will still be in the lines. I believe only monsters Inc laugh floor isn't opening. And there will be cavalcades of characters to pull crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> Yeah, I really don't know why Disney opted not to do Virtual Queues....at least in the major high ticket attractions.



I think it is because they want to use the queues to hold people.  If people are on virtual queues then they would be walking around and there isn't room for everyone to properly social distance if the queue space isn't being used


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is because they want to use the queues to hold people.  If people are on virtual queues then they would be walking around and there isn't room for everyone to properly social distance if the queue space isn't being used


I agree with that. Also, Universal Orlando also has not been using virtual queues for a majority of the time-- they don't need them due to such low capacity. They turn them off and on throughout the day because of this. My guess is Disney doesn't need virtual queues because of lower capacity, more than anything.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> Oh I definitely agree that people with resort stays should be guaranteed park entry, including DVC.
> My gripe this morning is with day tickets w/o resort stays having more availability than AP especially since a lot of those day tickets were extended out to 9/2021



I wonder if that one is just demand showing.

How many people are holding tickets without an on-site stay, are not AP holders, and are actually wanted to go to Disney right now or anytime soon to the point that they’re booking days? I have nothing backing me up but I wonder if the crowds immediately will be primarily onsite guests and AP holders. Those groups probably hold a lot of the biggest WDW fans (who are coming hell or high water) and the people who can pop in for shorter amounts of time. The ticket holders only may even be potential onsite guests just waiting to book a stay since they have been locked out for a bit.


----------



## rpb718

Are they still limiting access to DS based on capacity?  Thought there was something early on about when the parking garages were full that was it.  But now with resort guests being bused in is it still limited?  After the parks open, with the reduced park hours and without the ability to hop to other parks I can see how folks at WDW may want to "hop" over to DS and I'm now wondering if there will be capacity limits still in effect there.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Spaceguy55 said:


> I tend to think that will happen too, but they could take it a step farther and open the unused slots for park hopping. I know I start many days there by going to or ending the day at Epcot during the festivals for the food booths.
> Too much to hope for at first but maybe after things get a little better.


Just to expand on this a little. It would make financial sense since..if they are set up for a certain number of guests at any one time , why not pull from the on property pool of guests to keep the money flowing for the 10 hours or so at each park.
They can sell more food at F&W but DHS would be a problem with ROTR.
A long shot but...$$$


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if that one is just demand showing.
> 
> How many people are holding tickets without an on-site stay, are not AP holders, and are actually wanted to go to Disney right now or anytime soon to the point that they’re booking days? I have nothing backing me up but I wonder if the crowds immediately will be primarily onsite guests and AP holders. Those groups probably hold a lot of the biggest WDW fans (who are coming hell or high water) and the people who can pop in for shorter amounts of time. The ticket holders only may even be potential onsite guests just waiting to book a stay since they have been locked out for a bit.


That’s a good point and probably is a big possibility, y’all have to excuse me I’m just in a mood this morning lol. I’ve been trying to be so patient with Disney in all of this because I had hope that they would treat APs better since we know we are pretty much going to be who Disney calls on to help them rebuild after the pandemic (and subsequent recession).   I’m just being a brat this morning


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of operational news, the unions have agreed with Disney to reconvene during the next 100 days to renegotiate the terms, basically the 14 days paid leave if a CM  has the virus and the fact that if a CM has symptoms they can now call and say they won't be going into work and won't get any points against their record, along with other safety measures.


This seems reasonable and wise.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

cakebaker said:


> It is at least clear that Disney does not see as much value in local Passholders as some would have thought. I don’t think they’ll do away with AP’s, but I do think the days of being able to visit on a whim, as often as you’d like, are long gone.
> 
> *We are ( soon to be were, as we’re getting refunds)* out of state Passholders. I doubt we’ll go back to multiple visits during the year unless they drop the reservation system as it now exists. If they don’t come back with significant room discounts,  AP’s wouldn’t make much sense for us anymore either.
> 
> I’m just not making reservations and buying tickets a year or more in advance. So we’ll sit back and see how this all pans out. I suspect the time will come when Disney is begging for guests to return instead of us begging to get to go. I can wait.


Were you able to call and get them to cancel your pass and give you a pro-rated refund for the remainder of the pass?  Or were you just able to get a refund for the period the parks were closed?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> That’s a good point and probably is a big possibility, y’all have to excuse me I’m just in a mood this morning lol. I’ve been trying to be so patient with Disney in all of this because I had hope that they would treat APs better since we know we are pretty much going to be who Disney calls on to help them rebuild after the pandemic (and subsequent recession).   I’m just being a brat this morning



No I get it, I’m really pleased with what they’ve done with my kids multi day tickets but my DH and my APs have left a lot to be desired. At least they’re giving the money back option (we think) I guess.


----------



## NashvilleMama

I missed this somewhere, obviously - but it looks like there's no option to buy another 2020 ticket? We only had 2 of our 3 days of tickets purchased before it all got locked down. Have they announced somewhere it's only 2021 and on that can get new park days?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

only hope said:


> Just the other week it was announced refunds are avaliable for the balance of the pass starting from the closure date. For those on the payment plan,
> payments made from closing date onward can be refunded and future payments cancelled. It’s on the passholder page on the website.
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/annual-passes/


Oh, wow, thank you.  I see it says that they will announce details in early July.  I guess I'll wait.  I tried calling the passholder line and it just says "all circuits are busy now."


----------



## CastAStone

NashvilleMama said:


> I missed this somewhere, obviously - but it looks like there's no option to buy another 2020 ticket? We only had 2 of our 3 days of tickets purchased before it all got locked down. Have they announced somewhere it's only 2021 and on that can get new park days?


Correct. 2020 ticket sales will reopen “later this summer”.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Uh oh, it looks like we may have moved away from "later this summer"


----------



## Abc12dis

8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


----------



## Doingitagain

yulilin3 said:


> Well, no one really has the numbers but AP availability was slim 10 mins after opening.


It could be that the first days booked up quickly for APs, since they are limited to 3 days they may want to get in right away so they can schedule additional days.  "Get in early and rebook quickly" might be the way for APs to get the most value.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Uh oh, it looks like we may have moved away from "later this summer"



SOON is always good news.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is because they want to use the queues to hold people.  If people are on virtual queues then they would be walking around and there isn't room for everyone to properly social distance if the queue space isn't being used



I agree with this...but look at the problems Disney had with the park reservations system and it is very similar to how we book FP. Shanghai also has a reservation system in place and there were still problems.

I don't think Disney could successfully do virtual queues for that many rides in such a short period of time without plenty of testing.


----------



## cakebaker

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Were you able to call and get them to cancel your pass and give you a pro-rated refund for the remainder of the pass?  Or were you just able to get a refund for the period the parks were closed?


 We haven’t done it yet, so I have no clue how it will work.


----------



## cakebaker

Abc12dis said:


> 8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


 Sure doesn’t appear that this is just a momentary blip, especially since it was predicted that the numbers would go down over the weekend.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Abc12dis said:


> 8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


What were the daily cases last Friday-Monday I can’t find it


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Abc12dis said:


> 8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


There were over 70,000 results for this day.  Percentage is still over 12 but less than the last two days.  Lots of testing happening.  Cars lined up for miles so I’m not surprised.


----------



## CastAStone

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Uh oh, it looks like we may have moved away from "later this summer"
> View attachment 504840


The website still says later this summer https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Janet McDonald said:


> What were the daily cases last Friday-Monday I can’t find it


You can go on Florida disaster covid 19 and pull up reports.  Sorry I’m OT but I know many guests want to see what’s happening.


----------



## Spridell

Janet McDonald said:


> What were the daily cases last Friday-Monday I can’t find it


Numbers actually went up last Saturday. 

Today's results will be lower.


----------



## LSUmiss

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Uh oh, it looks like we may have moved away from "later this summer"
> View attachment 504840


I feel like that means sooner than “later this summer”.


----------



## hereforthechurros

npatellye said:


> I have a friend who checked in to Poly today and has an address in NJ. They had no issues. However, they had already quarantined for three weeks in VA prior to taking the auto train down.
> 
> We all need to quarantine elsewhere for at least 14 days before entering Disney.


This brings up a good point for everyone, even those of us not in the tri-state area. I’ve been so focused on quarantining after returning home but should work in a plan to self quarantine as much as possible for two weeks at home if we go down in August (we dropped our wdw package but might stay at S&D.) Or maybe it would be better to take a test right before we leave since they’re readily available near us now. One or the other for sure.


----------



## Krandor

Janet McDonald said:


> What were the daily cases last Friday-Monday I can’t find it



Fri June 19 - 3822
Sat June 20 - 4049
Sun June 21 - 3494
Mon June 22 - 2926


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> This brings up a good point for everyone, even those of use not in the tri-state area. I’ve been so focused on quarantining after returning home but should work in a plan to self quarantine as much as possible for two weeks at home if we go down in August (we dropped our wdw package but might stay at S&D.) Or maybe it would be better to take a test right before we leave since they’re readily available near us now. One or the other for sure.



I'd test before you leave and a day or two after you get back.


----------



## sara_s

I have to admit, watching Craig's video at Universal made me want to go so badly, but these numbers....

I'm so interested to see how opening at WDW goes, those first few weeks are going to be crucial. I truly hope everyone follows protocol and it goes smoothly! I am however getting cold feet about going any time in 2020.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Abc12dis said:


> 8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


Testing happens 7 days a week and weekends are pretty popular because people aren't working.  Deaths usually dip during the weekend because the death counter person is off but I haven't noticed that with case counts.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> There were over 70,000 results for this day.  Percentage is still over 12 but less than the last two days.  Lots of testing happening.  Cars lined up for miles so I’m not surprised.


 
The percentage of positive has dropped less than 1% since Thursday. With the huge number of tests being done, that number should be going down significantly, and it’s not. 

There is no way to spin this as good news and it minimizes the real risks when you try.


----------



## junderwood99

chicagoshannon said:


> Testing happens 7 days a week and weekends are pretty popular because people aren't working.  Deaths usually dip during the weekend because the death counter person is off but I haven't noticed that with case counts.


What was the total tested for these results? As a math geek - it’s important to see the percent positive to see the trend. The denominator tells a lot of info


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Abc12dis said:


> 8,530 cases added yesterday.  Seems high considering weekends normally have a dip in numbers because of testing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277252428195401731


Yeah, two points about this:

1.  It's Sunday.  Sunday is always under-reported; and
2.  This shows that the "data dump" line was garbage.

Wait for Tuesday.  That's when things are going to be really really bad.


----------



## junderwood99

Any insight on shows reopening? I read that Disney wants to reopen show but the Union isn’t too hot on the idea. What’s the status on this?


----------



## Krandor

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, two points about this:
> 
> 1.  It's Sunday.  Sunday is always under-reported; and
> 2.  This shows that the "data dump" line was garbage.
> 
> Wait for Tuesday.  That's when things are going to be really really bad.



Miami-dade setting a new record on a sunday of all days is not good news at all.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

chicagoshannon said:


> Testing happens 7 days a week and weekends are pretty popular because people aren't working.  Deaths usually dip during the weekend because the death counter person is off but I haven't noticed that with case counts.


Test results significantly lag when people actually took the tests, by days.  Test results are lower on weekends because the data entry people and such aren't all working int he various places those days, has nothing to do with actual tests administered.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, which is good in some ways but also can understand passholders upset if a day is full for the passholder allotment but not for the dialy ticket allotment and they can't book but someone with "just" a daily ticket can book
> 
> I wonder if they will ever meet them.  Like if even day of thee are still "daily ticket slots" left but no "passholder slots" seems reasonable to let passholders use one of those other slots but maybe easier to just keep always separate


You would think eventually at a month to two weeks out from the date they would want to move them to pass holders and the hotels to keep local pass holders happy at give people an incentive to fill their hotel rooms.


----------



## LSUmiss

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, two points about this:
> 
> 1.  It's Sunday.  Sunday is always under-reported; and
> 2.  This shows that the "data dump" line was garbage.
> 
> Wait for Tuesday.  That's when things are going to be really really bad.


FL really needs to report hospitalizations & deaths. If those aren’t going up, there is a good chance the virus is weakening so more ppl having it isn’t as relevant.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

chicagoshannon said:


> Testing happens 7 days a week and weekends are pretty popular because people aren't working.  Deaths usually dip during the weekend because the death counter person is off but I haven't noticed that with case counts.


    Okay your term “death counter person” invoked a reaction in me that about sums up 2020 for me.

  But can we take a minute to appreciate how messed up life is that someone on a Disney planning board says “because the death counter person is off” and no one hardly blinked at that.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> Testing happens 7 days a week and weekends are pretty popular because people aren't working.  Deaths usually dip during the weekend because the death counter person is off but I haven't noticed that with case counts.





Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Yeah, two points about this:
> 
> 1.  It's Sunday.  Sunday is always under-reported; and
> 2.  This shows that the "data dump" line was garbage.
> 
> Wait for Tuesday.  That's when things are going to be really really bad.


 Yup. I want the numbers down as much as anyone. No one wants to see increases, but facts are stubborn things and we might as well face them. To me, time would be better spent doing what it takes to make things better instead of trying to  figure out justifications for why these numbers aren’t showing exactly what they are showing. I just don’t see how Disney opens under these conditions. I don’t see how the other parks stay open.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Miami-dade setting a new record on a sunday of all days is not good news at all.


These were Saturdays number's. 

Tomorrow we will get today's number's which will most likely be lower

The more concerning part is miami had had mandatory masks for almost 2 months now and numbers still getting higher and higher.


----------



## AmberMV

junderwood99 said:


> What was the total tested for these results? As a math geek - it’s important to see the percent positive to see the trend. The denominator tells a lot of info


Official State Report for today

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/action/report_archive/state/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> The percentage of positive has dropped less than 1% since Thursday. With the huge number of tests being done, that number should be going down significantly, and it’s not.
> 
> There is no way to spin this as good news and it minimizes the real risks when you try.


I’m not trying to spin it as good news.  I’ve stated numerous times we’re headed in the wrong direction. Im stating facts, not opinions or fear like others.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

LSUmiss said:


> FL really needs to report hospitalizations & deaths. If those aren’t going up, there is a good chance the virus is weakening so more ppl having it isn’t as relevant.


I mean, why do you think they're not reporting it?  You think they're trying to suppress good news?


----------



## cakebaker

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay your term “death counter person” invoked a reaction in me that about sums up 2020 for me.
> 
> But can we take a minute to appreciate how messed up life Is that someone on a Disney planning board says “oh well the death counter person is off” and no one hardly blinked at that.


 
Oh my, did this ever hit home for me and bring some perspective to all this. Thank you.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay your term “death counter person” invoked a reaction in me that about sums up 2020 for me.
> 
> But can we take a minute to appreciate how messed up life Is that someone on a Disney planning board says “oh well the death counter person is off” and no one hardly blinked at that.


I have no idea how that ended up in my post, auto correct, should have been data entry.  Edit nevermind, I see you were quoting somebody else who said almost the same thing as I did but instead of using "data entry" used "death counter."


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I’m not trying to spin it as good news.  I’ve stated numerous times we’re headed in the wrong direction. Im stating facts, not opinions or fear like others.


You continually post about how the percentage of positives is low, when the real amount it’s down is insignificant and the fact is, with the number of tests being done, it should drop like a rock. The more testing, the lower the pop’s should be for any indication that this isn’t a real spike in cases.  That’s spin. 

I’m not posting fears either. Acknowledging reality is not fear.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, why do you think they're not reporting it?  You think they're trying to suppress good news?


It’s reported daily by the Tallahassee paper.  It shows graphs of cases, hospitalizations and  fatalities by day.  Not hiding anything.  You just need to pull it up and look


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

cakebaker said:


> You continually post about how the percentage of positives is low, when the real amount it’s down is insignificant and the fact is, with the number of tests being done, it should drop like a rock. The more testing, the lower the pop’s should be for any indication that this isn’t a real spike in cases.  That’s spin.
> 
> I’m not posting fears either. Acknowledging reality is not fear.


The positives was low weeks ago and I posted such.  Recently I’ve posted the opposite.  Just trying to keep it real.  I don’t spin.


----------



## EmJ

LSUmiss said:


> FL really needs to report hospitalizations & deaths. If those aren’t going up, there is a good chance the virus is weakening so more ppl having it isn’t as relevant.


There might be a reason Florida doesn’t want that information to be available....


----------



## Disdreamprincess

I think when the media is showing numbers of cases, it should be more precise and deconstructed. 
How many testing were done. 
Of those numbers. How many positives. 
Of those positives. How many were sick at home. How many went to the hospital. 
Of those going to the hospital. How many were treated. How many were hospitalized. How many were in the ICU. 
Then the picture is clearer.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

EmJ said:


> There might be a reason Florida doesn’t want that information to be available....


It’s out there if you look.  I see it everyday


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> I dont mind making reservations for the parks, and that wouldn’t deter me from re-upping my AP. Its the park hopper option that cause me not to renew. Right now, at this moment, its hard to imagine Park Hopping coming back in the near future, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they come back in some form before the end of the year. Not a free-for-all Park Hopper, but an additional park added to your reservation where you can go to 2 parks in a day, rather than just 1. Obviously that cant happen just yet with how the park hours are set, or the low capacity, but maybe by late September, October we could see something where you’re not confined to just 1 park


I can’t see park hopper coming back before Jan. They may raise the capacity at parks in Sep/Oct, but that is as far as they will go, imho.


----------



## Krandor

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It’s out there if you look.  I see it everyday



Maybe post a link to it.


----------



## EmJ

Disdreamprincess said:


> I think when the media is showing numbers of cases, it should be more precise and deconstructed.
> How many testing were done.
> Of those numbers. How many positives.
> Of those positives. How many were sick at home. How many went to the hospital.
> Of those going to the hospital. How many were treated. How many were hospitalized. How many were in the ICU.
> Then the picture is clearer.


ALL of this information is made available by the state of Colorado on an easily navigable website. Does the state of Florida have one? And if not, why? DeSantis isn’t exactly winning any transparency awards here, and that isn’t the media’s fault.


----------



## Anna_Sh

cakebaker said:


> Yup. I want the numbers down as much as anyone. No one wants to see increases, but facts are stubborn things and we might as well face them. To me, time would be better spent doing what it takes to make things better instead of trying to  figure out justifications for why these numbers aren’t showing exactly what they are showing. I just don’t see how Disney opens under these conditions. I don’t see how the other parks stay open.


If they’re right and the issue (if at least a big part of it) really is crowded bars/nightclubs with no social distancing and no masks, the numbers may go down now that they’re closed.  As for Disney, the only way I see them not opening is if contact tracing begins to point to cases coming from Universal and the other open parks.  If that doesn’t happen, I think they’ll open on time.


----------



## cakebaker

Disdreamprincess said:


> I think when the media is showing numbers of cases, it should be more precise and deconstructed.
> How many testing were done.
> Of those numbers. How many positives.
> Of those positives. How many were sick at home. How many went to the hospital.
> Of those going to the hospital. How many were treated. How many were hospitalized. How many were in the ICU.
> Then the picture is clearer.


  You don’t need to depend on the media. The Johns Hopkins covid website breaks the numbers down very clearly.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Krandor said:


> Maybe post a link to it.


It’s updated every day.  Also, OC mayor gives exact stats most days on fatalities (age, race, etc) and hospitalizations.  I’ve not seen any hint of hiding stats.
https://tallahasseereports.com/2020...ive-trends-for-florida-in-coronavirus-battle/


----------



## cakebaker

Anna_Sh said:


> If they’re right and the issue (if at least a big part of it) really is crowded bars/nightclubs with no social distancing and no masks, the numbers may go down now that they’re closed.  As for Disney, the only way I see them not opening is if contact tracing begins to point to cases coming from Universal and the other open parks.  If that doesn’t happen, I think they’ll open on time.



As I understand it, the bar closings only apply to those whose revenue is more than 50% alcohol. It’s easy to blame the bars being open, but as far as I know, bars never opened in southern  Florida.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I’ve not seen any hint of hiding stats.



What they are clearly trying to hide is ICU bed availability. The other stats are easily found.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> What they are clearly trying to hide is ICU bed availability. The other stats are easily found.


https://bi.ahca.myflorida.com/t/ABI...RedirectFromVizportal=y&:embed=y&:mobile=true


----------



## Krandor

cakebaker said:


> As I understand it, the bar closings only apply to those whose revenue is more than 50% alcohol. It’s easy to blame the bars being open, but as far as I know, bars never opened in southern  Florida.



Yeah the number of places affected is very small and unlikely to make a big difference.  Most bars around where I am are restaurants with bars attached or at least serve enough food to be over that number.  I know of zero places I go to drink that would be closed by this order.   They would simply have fewer tables/bar stools. But your classic "sports bar" would not be affected by this - they are going to be more affected by no sports being on.


----------



## Anna_Sh

cakebaker said:


> What they are clearly trying to hide is ICU bed availability. The other stats are easily found.


It’s not coronavirus-specific, but here’s the link for hospital and ICU beds.
https://bi.ahca.myflorida.com/t/ABI...RedirectFromVizportal=y&:embed=y&:mobile=true


----------



## SaintsManiac

So this morning I tried booking Pop for the 50th and still can’t. Bummer. Guess that rumor isn’t true.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Krandor said:


> Yeah the number of places affected is very small and unlikely to make a big difference.  Most bars around where I am are restaurants with bars attached or at least serve enough food to be over that number.  I know of zero places I go to drink that would be closed by this order.   They would simply have fewer tables/bar stools. But your classic "sports bar" would not be affected by this - they are going to be more affected by no sports being on.


I’m not completely clear on whether this is the case, but it may also have closed the physical bar area in the restaurants.  Tables seem to be more easily socially distant than bar style seating.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Anna_Sh said:


> If they’re right and the issue (if at least a big part of it) really is crowded bars/nightclubs with no social distancing and no masks, the numbers may go down now that they’re closed.  As for Disney, the only way I see them not opening is if contact tracing begins to point to cases coming from Universal and the other open parks.  If that doesn’t happen, I think they’ll open on time.


Contact tracing doesn't work when you've got 10k positives a day.  It's too many people to contact trace.


----------



## Krandor

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m not completely clear on whether this is the case, but it may also have closed the physical bar area in the restaurants.  Tables seem to be more easily socially distant that bar style seating.



I don't know the specifics of the FL order, but the one in GA had bars closed for weeks after others things could open and all my sports bars had bar areas open with less stools or modified configurations.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Contact tracing doesn't work when you've got 10k positives a day.  It's too many people to contact trace.


I can’t speak to how successful it is, but Florida seems to be giving it a try.  If hundreds of Universal guests get sick, I’m fairly confident we’ll know.


----------



## Spridell

EmJ said:


> ALL of this information is made available by the state of Colorado on an easily navigable website. Does the state of Florida have one? And if not, why? DeSantis isn’t exactly winning any transparency awards here, and that isn’t the media’s fault.


Yes all of that information is available here. Updated 11am everyday 

https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/


----------



## Marionnette

LSUmiss said:


> FL really needs to report hospitalizations & deaths. If those aren’t going up, there is a good chance the virus is weakening so more ppl having it isn’t as relevant.


Not necessarily weakening so much as the demographics of those who are reported positive is shifting to a younger age group. Hospitalizations among the trending age group, 19-29 years of age, has been low from the beginning. Even if the hospitalization rate and deaths aren’t spiking, that doesn’t mean that the virus is less virulent. It just means that more patients with stronger immune systems are testing positive.

If you want to really assess whether the virus is attenuating, you have to look at the effect of hospitalizations and deaths among the most vulnerable groups that are testing positive (over age 60, multiple co-morbidities, etc). If that rate goes down, then we are truly seeing a weaker form of the virus.


----------



## wombat_5606

Spridell said:


> Yes all of that information is available here. Updated 11am everyday
> 
> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/



Try opening the Dashboard that supplies county specific information from that page. Almost every page says: "Not fully configured" and shows no data.


----------



## Dulcee

Anna_Sh said:


> It’s not coronavirus-specific, but here’s the link for hospital and ICU beds.
> https://bi.ahca.myflorida.com/t/ABI...RedirectFromVizportal=y&:embed=y&:mobile=true


This is a nifty little tool. It would be nice to see cases admitted due to covid (versus non covid/and tested for covid but in for other reasons) but helpful none the less.


----------



## Amy11401

Spridell said:


> These were Saturdays number's.
> 
> Tomorrow we will get today's number's which will most likely be lower
> 
> The more concerning part is miami had had mandatory masks for almost 2 months now and numbers still getting higher and higher.


Not to bring up a whole mask debate but even though masks have been required in miami is it actually being inforced and are people wearing them?  I know around where I live they are required and unfortunately many people are not wearing them.  Plus with the all the bars that were opened the people in them did not need to have them on since they were eating/drinking.  Maybe it will improve there with the bars shut down?


----------



## EmJ

Spridell said:


> Yes all of that information is available here. Updated 11am everyday
> 
> https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/


Is it though? Where am I missing it? I see daily cases, testing, and percent positive, but I don't see daily hospital admissions, total hospital admissions, ICU bed availability, vent availability, or daily deaths except for in nursing homes. All of that is very important data. I'm completely willing to admit user error on this one, I just don't see it. If I go to my own state's website, I can have all of that information in under sixty seconds. I check it every day after it is posted at 4:00 pm.


----------



## Krandor

We probably need to move this discussion back to disney world


----------



## hereforthechurros

TropicalDIS said:


> I can’t see park hopper coming back before Jan. They may raise the capacity at parks in Sep/Oct, but that is as far as they will go, imho.


All speculation but I wouldn’t be surprised to see hopping to Epcot implemented this year if park demand remains low.


----------



## Spridell

wombat_5606 said:


> Try opening the Dashboard that supplies county specific information from that page. Almost every page says: "Not fully configured" and shows no data.


Its horrible never works. 

Scroll down and click on state or county and get the pdf version.  All the information is there and easy to read


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Now that it is Sunday parks will start to open NEXT WEEK!!!
Are they going to open up ADRs this week for in park dining? Or is this really going to be the throwback “quintessential” Disney experience and they only take walk ups?


----------



## Disdreamprincess

cakebaker said:


> You don’t need to depend on the media. The Johns Hopkins covid website breaks the numbers down very clearly.


I don’t rely on the media at all. 
They are reporting cases. That doesn’t make much sense as it is and people are frightened by those spikes in numbers.


----------



## UkDisney73

hereforthechurros said:


> All speculation but I wouldn’t be surprised to see hopping to Epcot implemented this year if park demand remains low.



Maybe they'll trial two parks a day first later this year and then move on to park hopping in the spring time, I've delayed my trip by 12 months because of this very issue as I see park hopping as a huge plus when visiting disney.


----------



## Marionnette

hereforthechurros said:


> All speculation but I wouldn’t be surprised to see hopping to Epcot implemented this year if park demand remains low.


I would love to see hopping opened up for Epcot! It’s the whole reason behind us booking at the Boardwalk. We can dream, can’t we?


----------



## mmackeymouse

cakebaker said:


> You continually post about how the percentage of positives is low, when the real amount it’s down is insignificant and the fact is, with the number of tests being done, *it should drop like a rock*. The more testing, the lower the pop’s should be for any indication that this isn’t a real spike in cases.  That’s spin.
> 
> I’m not posting fears either. Acknowledging reality is not fear.




Here's the one thing I will say about this topic. Why? 

All along, we had been told, back when testing was much more restricted, that the number of people who actually had it far outweighed the number of confirmed cases. So, with more testing, we SHOULD expect to see higher numbers. And not necessarily a huge drop in %. 

Also, during the crucial weeks/months, testing amongst groups of asymptomatic carriers was running in the 20-40-50% rate. So, if you are testing 70K, if half of them are asymptomatic...which I think that number is much higher....if the numbers aren't 12-17K from the asymptomatic people alone...to me, that's a good thing. 

No case is good, no death isn't tragic. People should be more careful. People should be wearing masks. But, let's at least acknowledge that while cases have gone up, and no one wants to see that, cases do seem to be more treatable at this point, and  the percentages kind of match what we had been seeing all along.


----------



## CogsworthTN

Marionnette said:


> I would love to see hopping opened up for Epcot! It’s the whole reason behind us booking at the Boardwalk. We can dream, can’t we?


We love to park hop to Epcot. And yes we can dream, after all... 
A dream is a wish the heart makes


----------



## mmackeymouse

Maybe trade in one park day on ur ticket for 2 after 4 at epcot days (pending capacity of course)


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Marionnette said:


> I would love to see hopping opened up for Epcot! It’s the whole reason behind us booking at the Boardwalk. We can dream, can’t we?


That’s such a large park you’d think park hopping maybe after 4 would work.   I think everything is subject to change depending on capacity.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> All along, we had been told, back when testing was much more restricted, that the number of people who actually had it far outweighed the number of confirmed cases. So, with more testing, we SHOULD expect to see higher numbers. And not necessarily a huge drop in %.



More tests = more cases, absolutely true. But, if things are headed in the right direction. the percentage of positives should go down the more you test. That's been the theory since the beginning. It makes sense that unless the virus is spreading, the more you test, the more negative results you should get. Going by percentage of positives negates the effect of more testing. And that number is not what we've been seeing all along. It has skyrocketed. Orange country went from under 5% to 17% in a day. The state is now at 12.5%, a huge increase from what it has been.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

CogsworthTN said:


> We love to park hop to Epcot. And yes we can dream, after all...
> A dream is a wish the heart makes


When you wish upon a star


----------



## rteetz

I know we have lacked some disney news the last couple days but let’s try to stick to that instead of number crunching COVID please and thank you!


----------



## Janet McDonald

WonderlandisReality said:


> Now that it is Sunday parks will start to open NEXT WEEK!!!
> Are they going to open up ADRs this week for in park dining? Or is this really going to be the throwback “quintessential” Disney experience and they only take walk ups?


And isn’t the cast member preview Tuesday the 7th


----------



## SaintsManiac

There’s a thread on the community board that is specifically about Florida’s virus numbers.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/these-disney-world-restaurants-could-reopen-after-all/


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/these-disney-world-restaurants-could-reopen-after-all/


I sooooooo hope Kringala opens.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Data points:

I just called the VIPassline to cancel my annual pass.  The first few times I called it said "all circuits are busy, please try again later."  The 5th time I called I got the same message, but instead of hanging up after that message I waited, and then it switched over to the normal disney system where I put in my information and got placed on hold.  I spent 1 hour and 45 minutes on hold and was connected to a person.  She was very nice and was able to process my cancellation of my annual pass.  She indicated that Disney hasn't yet released exactly what compensation I would get for the cancellation, but that she had processed it, and I would likely hear back in the next few weeks.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Oh man, I saw Chefs de France and was so happy. Wah wah.


----------



## jsbowl16

Marionnette said:


> I would love to see hopping opened up for Epcot! It’s the whole reason behind us booking at the Boardwalk. We can dream, can’t we?


We are in the same situation. We always stay at BWV because we love to go to a park in the morning, take our afternoon break and have dinner at DS or a resort then walk around Epcot to end the night. We very rarely spend evenings at any of the other 3 parks. These next few trips will definitely be different without park hopping.


----------



## Krandor

This could have an effect on culturual ambassadors in epcot.  EU won't be letting americans travel there when they reopen. 

https://www.afar.com/magazine/europe-finally-set-to-reopen-but-not-to-us-travelers


----------



## Azziefan

Alright guys-



Based on how thing are going - if there are more spikes in Florida this week or it stays relatively the same- do we think theme parks will
Open on time??
 Opinions welcomed!!


----------



## LSUmiss

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It’s reported daily by the Tallahassee paper.  It shows graphs of cases, hospitalizations and  fatalities by day.  Not hiding anything.  You just need to pull it up and look


So how does that look? Do you know?


----------



## rteetz

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys-
> 
> 
> 
> Based on how thing are going - if there are more spikes in Florida this week or it stays relatively the same- do we think theme parks will
> Open on time??
> Opinions welcomed!!


I don’t think anything has changed from yesterday.


----------



## ATL Gator

Anybody have an interpretation of the "Theme Parket Ticket Guests" calendar in July?  100% availability every day for parks that are open.  Does this mean that Disney will soon open up new 2020 ticket sales?  I put in my order for July 23-26 just as they closed it with Park Savers and got locked out.  I'm hoping they open up 2020 ticket sales and my order goes through and availability is still open for those days (which are also still 100% available on the "Disney Resort Guests" calendar.  Didn't have much hope before; now starting to think we might have a chance...


----------



## skeeter31

Azziefan said:


> Alright guys-
> 
> 
> 
> Based on how thing are going - if there are more spikes in Florida this week or it stays relatively the same- do we think theme parks will
> Open on time??
> Opinions welcomed!!


You post the exact same thing every single day. If you just read back the past few pages, you will see the current debate on this topic, you don’t have to specifically ask the same question everyday.


----------



## Arguetafamily

I remember someone here posting a link of wording from Disney, implying or stating the safety measures they implemented are in place so they could stay open during spikes, through Covid...anyone read or screenshot such wording?


----------



## skeeter31

ATL Gator said:


> Anybody have an interpretation of the "Theme Parket Ticket Guests" calendar in July?  100% availability every day for parks that are open.  Does this mean that Disney will soon open up new 2020 ticket sales?  I put in my order for July 23-26 just as they closed it with Park Savers and got locked out.  I'm hoping they open up 2020 ticket sales and my order goes through and availability is still open for those days (which are also still 100% available on the "Disney Resort Guests" calendar.  Didn't have much hope before; now starting to think we might have a chance...


Unsure. There are still a LOT of unhappy AP holders that can’t get into the park of their choosing (or any park) on certain days. I would hope Disney would first open availability to APs before selling more tickets for 2020


----------



## mom2elle

Re: Restaurants planned to open...
We still can’t make ADRs for any disney park or resort restaurants, right? And I have not seen any mention of Hoop anywhere. I assume it’s on the “not opening” list, but just wanted to confirm. 
I am comparing our original ADRs that we had booked to see who might still be opened in late Aug. We had Ohana (no), Le Cellier (yes), Hoop (guessing no), Cali Grill (yes?), Sci Fi (yes), Tusker (no), topolinos (yes), BOG (yes, but we had the QS lunch....), and a few Oga’s (not sure? Doubtful?)

Also Savi’s & Droid Depot - not restaurants, but have we heard definitively about them?


----------



## Arguetafamily

mom2elle said:


> Re: Restaurants planned to open...
> We still can’t make ADRs for any disney park or resort restaurants, right? And I have not seen any mention of Hoop anywhere. I assume it’s on the “not opening” list, but just wanted to confirm.
> I am comparing our original ADRs that we had booked to see who might still be opened in late Aug. We had Ohana (no), Le Cellier (yes), Hoop (guessing no), Cali Grill (yes?), Sci Fi (yes), Tusker (no), topolinos (yes), BOG (yes, but we had the QS lunch....), and a few Oga’s (not sure? Doubtful?)
> 
> Also Savi’s & Droid Depot - not restaurants, but have we heard definitively about them?



Only for resorts and only with arrivals through July 10th, last I read.


----------



## Krandor

mom2elle said:


> Re: Restaurants planned to open...
> We still can’t make ADRs for any disney park or resort restaurants, right? And I have not seen any mention of Hoop anywhere. I assume it’s on the “not opening” list, but just wanted to confirm.
> I am comparing our original ADRs that we had booked to see who might still be opened in late Aug. We had Ohana (no), Le Cellier (yes), Hoop (guessing no), Cali Grill (yes?), Sci Fi (yes), Tusker (no), topolinos (yes), BOG (yes, but we had the QS lunch....), and a few Oga’s (not sure? Doubtful?)
> 
> Also Savi’s & Droid Depot - not restaurants, but have we heard definitively about them?



Drop depot opening.   Savis's is not (different union which is not being caalled back yet)


----------



## yulilin3

home made video of CM excited to come back


----------



## RWinNOLA

Arguetafamily said:


> I remember someone here posting a link of wording from Disney, implying or stating the safety measures they implemented are in place so they could stay open during spikes, through Covid...anyone read or screenshot such wording?



Pretty sure it was “Remy is Up” that mentioned that they had this type of plan.

Seemed to have some good inside info but he/she hasn’t posted in quite some time.


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> She indicated that Disney hasn't yet released exactly what compensation I would get for the cancellation, but that she had processed it, and I would likely hear back in the next few weeks.



I just don't understand how Disney could not have the formula/algorithm for the compensation for AP holders that choose cancellation.  We were told to call months ago if we chose that route (and we did).  What was the purpose of sending a probing mission months ago if they didn't have a basis for the calculation?  I'm not asking you directly, but this is like playing the hidden ball shell game to me.  In the meantime, the one running the game is shuffling many shells to keep me from picking.


----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back



Adorable


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back



Love this. I recognized one of the CMs in the video. So neat.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hertamaniac said:


> I just don't understand how Disney could not have the formula/algorithm for the compensation for AP holders that choose cancellation.  We were told to call months ago if we chose that route (and we did).  What was the purpose of sending a probing mission months ago if they didn't have a basis for the calculation?  I'm not asking you directly, but this is like playing the hidden ball shell game to me.  In the meantime, the one running the game is shuffling many shells to keep me from picking.


This is a new option different than the one months ago.  She said I had three options:

1.  The AP gets extended the length of the closure plus one month (I think, I may have misunderstood that part);
2.  The AP expires it's normal time but then I get a pro-rated refund for the closure period (this was the option announced months ago); or
3.  I cancel the AP entirely, and get some kind of even greater pro-rated refund for the amount of time i had left on the AP.

I chose option 3.  Option 3 appears to be new this week.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


Whhhyyy did this make me so emotional!?


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is a new option different than the one months ago.  She said I had three options:
> 
> 1.  The AP gets extended the length of the closure plus one month (I think, I may have misunderstood that part);
> 2.  The AP expires it's normal time but then I get a pro-rated refund for the closure period (this was the option announced months ago); or
> 3.  I cancel the AP entirely, and get some kind of even greater pro-rated refund for the amount of time i had left on the AP.
> 
> I chose option 3.  Option 3 appears to be new this week.



Thanks...that is different.  We are going to choose option 3 as well.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Is today's


yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR POSTING - THAT WAS A-W-E-S-O-M-E !!!!  It actually made me cry happy tears!!!!!!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Does significant news ever drop on Sunday?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back



that was great.  I love the one CM putting tape down on the road, that made me chuckle


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> Whhhyyy did this make me so emotional!?



I don't know but all these ninjas need to stop cutting onions in my room


----------



## OnceUponATime15

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back



Who says disney tears only happen after you take that first look up Main Street and see the castle.. 

#happytears #disneytears


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

LSUmiss said:


> So how does that look? Do you know?


I look everyday.  Cases are rising, hospitalizations a bit and fatalities are constant.  As a Floridian I am extremely concerned.  Back to WDW. we were asked not to focus on this aspect.


----------



## brich330

Any guesses on what wait times will look like on opening week?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is a new option different than the one months ago.  She said I had three options:
> 
> 1.  The AP gets extended the length of the closure plus one month (I think, I may have misunderstood that part);
> 2.  The AP expires it's normal time but then I get a pro-rated refund for the closure period (this was the option announced months ago); or
> 3.  I cancel the AP entirely, and get some kind of even greater pro-rated refund for the amount of time i had left on the AP.
> 
> I chose option 3.  Option 3 appears to be new this week.



Would be nice if they would just publicly state option 2 is based on closure time (plus extra month or not) if your pass would have been active the whole time, and option 3 is based on time that would have been remaining on the pass from March 15.

No more guessing games required.


----------



## rpb718

I asked this earlier trying to get back on topic but didn't see a response...

Are they still limiting access to DS based on capacity? Thought there was something early on about when the parking garages were full that was it. But now with resort guests being bused in is it still limited? After the parks open, with the reduced park hours and without the ability to hop to other parks I can see how folks at WDW may want to "hop" over to DS and I'm now wondering if there will be capacity limits still in effect there.


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Who says disney tears only happen after you take that first look up Main Street and see the castle..
> 
> #happytears #disneytears


"You can design and create and build the most wonderful place,  but it takes people to make the dream a reality" WD
All these CM are so happy and excited and nervous and anxious to come back,  they all want to bring you magic again.  I hope people take the time to thank them and not just speak to then when you need something or have a complaint


----------



## constanze

brich330 said:


> Any guesses on what wait times will look like on opening week?


I'm wondering when Touring Plans calendar can be expected to be somewhat accurate for wait times and crowd calendar, etc.?


----------



## FatBambi

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


WHY DID THIS MAKE ME CRY SO MUCH


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> No more guessing games required.



I feel that option 3 should have been given and potentially executed around March 15th so the monies refunded would not have been held onto by Disney for nearly 4 months.


----------



## jenjersnap

hereforthechurros said:


> Whhhyyy did this make me so emotional!?



Me too. I can’t stop crying, like a dam burst of emotions held back for far too long.


----------



## constanze

*yulilin3---Thank you. Thank you. Thank you.*


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


Well this made me smile. The cast members really are the best part of disney world.


----------



## kylenne

SaintsManiac said:


> There’s a thread on the community board that is specifically about Florida’s virus numbers.



"Theres a thread on the community board" sounds so ominous like it's the cornfield of Disboards. is @rteetz wishing people into it?


----------



## RWinNOLA

constanze said:


> I'm wondering when Touring Plans calendar can be expected to be somewhat accurate for wait times and crowd calendar, etc.?



Good question.   Unless they get some specific data from Disney regarding crowd levels and ride capacity, I don’t know that they will have much to go on until after the parks are open for at least a few days.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


How awesome is this?   Brought tears to my eyes.  As a guest we sometimes forget the flip side that there are thousands wanting to go back to work to make the magic.  Even with the generous furlough all I hear in my household is wanting to go back to work.  I actually cried when my son got his call back last week.  My prayers to keep cast and guests safe.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Governor DeSantis about to update on covid in Florida  (CNN carrying it once it starts) 
Broward now announcing it too will close beaches over the July 4th weekend along with Miami/Dade


----------



## Anna_Sh

rpb718 said:


> I asked this earlier trying to get back on topic but didn't see a response...
> 
> Are they still limiting access to DS based on capacity? Thought there was something early on about when the parking garages were full that was it. But now with resort guests being bused in is it still limited? After the parks open, with the reduced park hours and without the ability to hop to other parks I can see how folks at WDW may want to "hop" over to DS and I'm now wondering if there will be capacity limits still in effect there.


When I got there at about 9am last Saturday, only the Orange Garage was open.  Lime and grapefruit weren’t even on the electronic signs that  early.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> "You can design and create and build the most wonderful place,  but it takes people to make the dream a reality" WD
> All these CM are so happy and excited and nervous and anxious to come back,  they all want to bring you magic again.  I hope people take the time to thank them and not just speak to then when you need something or have a complaint



I honestly miss the CMs just as much as the attractions, the food, resorts, etc. I saw that video yesterday and cried because it made me realize that.


----------



## LSUmiss

constanze said:


> I'm wondering when Touring Plans calendar can be expected to be somewhat accurate for wait times and crowd calendar, etc.?


Considering I don’t think it (or any of those) ever really were...never?


----------



## hertamaniac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Governor DeSantis about to update on covid in Florida  (CNN carrying it once it starts)
> Broward now announcing it too will close beaches over the July 4th weekend along with Miami/Dade



It's also online here:

https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> When I got there at about 9am last Saturday, only the Orange Garage was open.  Lime and grapefruit weren’t even on the electronic signs that  early.


Lime hasn't been opened since WoD opened.  Grapefruit is only for working cm


----------



## rteetz

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...ts-experiences-at-the-newly-re-opened-hotels/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brich330 said:


> Any guesses on what wait times will look like on opening week?



Hard to say without knowing how much capacity on some rides will be.

My total guess is that the total park capacity will be more restricted than the attraction hourly throughout capacity so lines will be shorter than normal but not like walk on or anything for the big rides

So things like Rise, FoP, etc likely will see an hour plus at times but probably not like 3+ or anything like that


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> It's also online here:
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/



I'll add another link to WESH.  Looks like another 8.5K cases reported today.

https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-sunday/32991063


----------



## 2letterwords

kylenne said:


> I honestly miss the CMs just as much as the attractions, the food, resorts, etc. I saw that video yesterday and cried because it made me realize that.


Some of my favorite Disney moments are thanks to memorable CM interactions.


----------



## Snowysmom

Loved the video.  It says it all.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hard to say without knowing how much capacity on some rides will be.
> 
> My total guess is that the total park capacity will be more restricted than the attraction hourly throughout capacity so lines will be shorter than normal but not like walk on or anything for the big rides
> 
> So things like Rise, FoP, etc likely will see an hour plus at times but probably not like 3+ or anything like that



RotR will depend a lot on how well they can keep it running. I wonder if they’re going to have to revert back to paper reentry passes when they clear the queue. I can’t wait until we can watch the reliability of that attraction instead of COVID numbers.


----------



## cooperams

I’m trying to keep up with all the changes.  Are we to assume that the reservation system is a permanent change, even going into summer 2021?  Are we to assume park hopping is gone for at least a year?


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks @yullin3 for posting the video. SO HAPPY for the employees to get back to work. It certainly has been a struggle for many. KEEP SAFE All!


----------



## Ladyfish77

Not sure if this has been addressed anywhere.  Does WDW use scanning technology for people leaving the park.  Seems like they would, to know capacity for closing to new entries (like on NYE).  If so, couldn't they use this technology to allow limited parkhopping based on capacity (over scheduled entrances)?   Not saying they would, but is it possible based on their current tracking technology?


----------



## andyman8

cooperams said:


> I’m trying to keep up with all the changes.  Are we to assume that the reservation system is a permanent change, even going into summer 2021?  Are we to assume park hopping is gone for at least a year?


The reservation system will be in place at least through September 26, _2021, _as that is how far out you can currently make a park reservation. Given the massive crowds WDW is expecting for its 50th (assuming COVID-19 is hopefully behind us), my understanding is that they want to keep it in place. That said, all we know officially is that it'll be in place through 9/26/21.


----------



## AmberMV

@andyman8 any rumblings you are hearing today that we should be watching for?


----------



## junderwood99

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


Omg this made me cry!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!

Is this listed on YouTube that I could share with some friends??


----------



## andyman8

Ladyfish77 said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed anywhere.  Does WDW use scanning technology for people leaving the park.  Seems like they would, to know capacity for closing to new entries (like on NYE).  If so, couldn't they use this technology to allow limited parkhopping based on capacity (over scheduled entrances)?   Not saying they would, but is it possible based on their current tracking technology?


Disney uses virtual scanners to not only count guests exiting the park but even for guests exiting individual attractions, merchandise locations, QS restaurants, etc... While they've started to use MBs more, you'll still see these scanners/counters hidden in various exits. My personal favorites are the scanners hidden in the crates as you exit JC in MK.


----------



## woody337

Anyone have a link to the video of cast members? It says not available


----------



## chasgoose

DGsAtBLT said:


> RotR will depend a lot on how well they can keep it running. I wonder if they’re going to have to revert back to paper reentry passes when they clear the queue. I can’t wait until we can watch the reliability of that attraction instead of COVID numbers.



I think it will also depend on how they decide to handle social distancing on that ride, given that they are going to have to do more than just socially distancing the queue. Without getting into spoilers there are a lot of potential chokepoints throughout the experience that will have to see significant capacity reductions limiting how many people can ride per day even if it doesn't have operating issues. I guess that could even out if the park capacity for DHS is capped as low as we think it is, based on how reservations have seemed to book up there much faster than any other park.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> @andyman8 any rumblings you are hearing today that we should be watching for?


Nothing right now. It seems it's full steam ahead toward 7/11 but, as has been rehashed here at length, that could change on a whim. It'll depend on the cases and even the most-connected "insiders" and TAs probably wouldn't know until it was announced (similar to the reopening dates announcement).

The only tidbit I had heard was what I shared earlier this morning about the resort dining reopening strategy (still-closed Deluxe resort dining not opening until their corresponding hotel officially reopens).


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


❤ and surprisingly 
Can't wait to see them all again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chasgoose said:


> I think it will also depend on how they decide to handle social distancing on that ride, given that they are going to have to do more than just socially distancing the queue. Without getting into spoilers there are a lot of potential chokepoints throughout the experience that will have to see significant capacity reductions that will certainly limit how many people can ride per day even if it doesn't have significant operating issues. I guess that could even out if the park capacity for DHS is capped as low as we think it is, based on how reservations have seemed to book up there much faster than any other park.




I forgot about the speculation that it may be run without the parts that could be considered “pre show” (also trying to be as vague as possible lol). I really hope they find a way around that and it isn’t true, way too important to run without IMO.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

woody337 said:


> Anyone have a link to the video of cast members? It says not available



It is on Attractions Magazine as well

https://attractionsmagazine.com/walt-disney-world-cast-members-film-fun-back-to-work-video/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> RotR will depend a lot on how well they can keep it running. I wonder if they’re going to have to revert back to paper reentry passes when they clear the queue. I can’t wait until we can watch the reliability of that attraction instead of COVID numbers.



I agree .... It feels like forever ago that the biggest discussions on here were around securing a boarding pass


----------



## mmackeymouse

Ladyfish77 said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed anywhere.  Does WDW use scanning technology for people leaving the park.  Seems like they would, to know capacity for closing to new entries (like on NYE).  If so, couldn't they use this technology to allow limited parkhopping based on capacity (over scheduled entrances)?   Not saying they would, but is it possible based on their current tracking technology?



The problem with this is, how do you know that the people leaving the park aren't coming back? 

Maybe they are going to a hotel for an ADR. Maybe they are taking an afternoon break. Maybe they are heading to their car for a change of clothes.


----------



## CogsworthTN

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back


I absolutely loved this. It made me cry.


----------



## yulilin3

junderwood99 said:


> Omg this made me cry!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!
> 
> Is this listed on YouTube that I could share with some friends??


It's a facebook post but you can share it from there


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Would be nice if they would just publicly state option 2 is based on closure time (plus extra month or not) if your pass would have been active the whole time, and option 3 is based on time that would have been remaining on the pass from March 15.
> 
> No more guessing games required.


That's what the CM told me.  At least, that's how I understood it.  Option 1 I really wasn't asking a lot about because I definitely didn't want option 1 so I could have misunderstood on that one.


----------



## jlwise

yulilin3 said:


> "You can design and create and build the most wonderful place,  but it takes people to make the dream a reality" WD
> All these CM are so happy and excited and nervous and anxious to come back,  they all want to bring you magic again.  I hope people take the time to thank them and not just speak to then when you need something or have a complaint


Disney should totally use that video for PR— a good news/feel good boost. It was so amazing!!


----------



## kylenne

cooperams said:


> I’m trying to keep up with all the changes.  Are we to assume that the reservation system is a permanent change, even going into summer 2021?  Are we to assume park hopping is gone for at least a year?



Parkhopping will be back before then, I'm sure. They're selling parkhoppers for 2021.


----------



## lisa12000

God that video.....I really am going to miss coming over this year  we really had the perfect trip planned as it was due to be our final one for a long time as we want to see the world but alas it was never to be - as a uk resident I feel it may be a long time before we are allowed back (especially when the EU have banned US citizens I can’t see it going down well with the president) and I’m not even sure my next April holiday is safe - look after those CM for me everyone until there time I can return.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> That's what the CM told me.  At least, that's how I understood it.  Option 1 I really wasn't asking a lot about because I definitely didn't want option 1 so I could have misunderstood on that one.



Oh I know CMs have been saying that, but you know how it is with phone CMs lol. Would be nice if it was all laid out clearly from Disney.

My standards have significantly lowered here, from wanting some sort of really nice and flexible options for us to just wanting then to clearly and publicly define the options and deadlines lol. The name of the game this year has been lower your expectations and standards .


----------



## chasgoose

DGsAtBLT said:


> I forgot about the speculation that it may be run without the parts that could be considered “pre show” (also trying to be as vague as possible lol). I really hope they find a way around that and it isn’t true, way too important to run without IMO.



Yeah, while the "main" portion of the ride is still extremely impressive on its own, it's the full and fully immersive experience of the attraction that makes it so special. I feel like they can handle it with the cap on park capacity and with more CMs working certain "pre show" elements (and hopefully they also figure out a way to work masks and social distancing into the narrative). I almost think it wouldn't be worth opening in such a reduced manner (at least not if it had to stay that way for more than a month or two).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

You guys are making me really excited to watch this video when I’m somewhere I can freely cry


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I know CMs have been saying that, but you know how it is with phone CMs lol. Would be nice if it was all laid out clearly from Disney.
> 
> My standards have significantly lowered here, from wanting some sort of really nice and flexible options for us to just wanting then to clearly and publicly define the options and deadlines lol. The name of the game this year has been lower your expectations and standards .


----------



## TexasErin

yulilin3 said:


> home made video of CM excited to come back



Damn. I love them. I love them all. Prayers lifted for each of them to stay healthy, be treated well , and be blessed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So I watched and was a goner before the 30 second mark hit. I miss it all


----------



## CastAStone

jlwise said:


> Disney should totally use that video for PR— a good news/feel good boost. It was so amazing!!


They’d need to make some, uh, edits to the background music lol.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh I know CMs have been saying that, but you know how it is with phone CMs lol. Would be nice if it was all laid out clearly from Disney.
> 
> My standards have significantly lowered here, from wanting some sort of really nice and flexible options for us to just wanting then to clearly and publicly define the options and deadlines lol. The name of the game this year has been lower your expectations and standards .


Oh, I recognize I could have gotten inaccurate information, but she didn't just tell it to me, she said she processed the cancellation for me..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Oh, I recognize I could have gotten inaccurate information, but she didn't just tell it to me, she said she processed the cancellation for me..



Sorry I might have missed it, so you got an amount? I know a lot of people have been told everything from we’ll contact you with the refund amount, to we don’t know yet. Did they tell you if we’re entitled to the bonus month by way of refund if we flat out cancel?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

2letterwords said:


> Some of my favorite disney moments are thanks to memorable CM interactions.


There is a cast member that I have known, and visited, every year since 1998; she works in Mousegears. Just a random cast member that remembers me!


----------



## RWinNOLA

mmackeymouse said:


> The problem with this is, how do you know that the people leaving the park aren't coming back?
> 
> Maybe they are going to a hotel for an ADR. Maybe they are taking an afternoon break. Maybe they are heading to their car for a change of clothes.



For those that want to park hop to parks with available capacity, I think it would be as simple aS setting up a magic band station at park exits for those that want to hop. Once they use the magic band to exit, you would be allowed to make a park reservation at another park with available capacity but you would not be allowed re-entry into the original park.


----------



## UkDisney73

RWinNOLA said:


> For those that want to park hop to parks with available capacity, I think it would be as simple aS setting up a magic band station at park exits for those that want to hop. Once they use the magic band to exit, you would be allowed to make a park reservation at another park with available capacity but you would not be allowed re-entry into the original park.



Are we thinking that if you have a park pass for a park on a given day you can come and go from that park as many times as you want, at least you could visit a waterpark or something or maybe visit one of the restaurants at Disney Springs for a late lunch before returning later on.


----------



## CogsworthTN

UkDisney73 said:


> Are we thinking that if you have a park pass for a park on a given day you can come and go from that park as many times as you want, at least you could visit a waterpark or something or maybe visit one of the restaurants at Disney Springs for a late lunch before returning later on.


Yes, you can leave and go back later to your original park reservation.


----------



## chasgoose

RWinNOLA said:


> For those that want to park hop to parks with available capacity, I think it would be as simple aS setting up a magic band station at park exits for those that want to hop. Once they use the magic band to exit, you would be allowed to make a park reservation at another park with available capacity but you would not be allowed re-entry into the original park.



I imagine that might be something they are considering as a way to reintroduce park hopping down the line. I think for the time being, and especially before they have a sense of how things will change under the park reservation regime, they are probably trying to make things as streamlined and easy as they can. Give them time to gather data as to how people are actually spending time at the parks (i.e. how long they stay, whether they leave and come back, etc.) and also to see how their efforts to protect guests and CMs against COVID are working (and, just as importantly, how the US and Florida are handling COVID) before they start implementing things like that.


----------



## RWinNOLA

UkDisney73 said:


> Are we thinking that if you have a park pass for a park on a given day you can come and go from that park as many times as you want, at least you could visit a waterpark or something or maybe visit one of the restaurants at Disney Springs for a late lunch before returning later on.



That’s not really what I’m suggesting. While there is limited capacity, I would suggest that if you want to hop, you would have to exit your original park using your magic band and then make a reservation at another park with availability. Once you do so, you would no longer be able to renter the original park.

I don’t see this as a long term solution but as long as they are operating with reduced park hours it would be a reasonably alternative to provide an option for park hopping that wouldn’t seem to require much new technology on their end.


----------



## Criickette

yulilin3 said:


> Lime hasn't been opened since WoD opened.  Grapefruit is only for working cm



Lime is usually open when we go, but only one of the entrances.  Can be complicated to get into.


----------



## yulilin3

Criickette said:


> Lime is usually open when we go, but only one of the entrances.  Can be complicated to get into.


Really? Ive been to ds 5 times since WoD opened and it's always closed,  it's such a walk from orange


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> This is a new option different than the one months ago.  She said I had three options:
> 
> 1.  The AP gets extended the length of the closure plus one month (I think, I may have misunderstood that part);
> 2.  The AP expires it's normal time but then I get a pro-rated refund for the closure period (this was the option announced months ago); or
> 3.  I cancel the AP entirely, and get some kind of even greater pro-rated refund for the amount of time i had left on the AP.
> 
> I chose option 3.  Option 3 appears to be new this week.



OK...just got off the phone regarding AP disposition and options.

No selection is necessary at this time as a statement/e-mail will be sent in early July with the details.  The phone CM said there was a 4th option, but it was a little confusing if this 1 month bonus was if I didn't select the partial refund option.  There was no calculation on how much money would be refunded in either the partial or full scenario at this time.  So...we're back to a holding pattern.


----------



## Criickette

yulilin3 said:


> Really? Ive been to ds 5 times since WoD opened and it's always closed,  it's such a walk from orange



The one entrance is coned off but if you are coming from Hotel Plaza Blvd, passing Bibbidi Bobbidi and the Void...you can enter that way.


----------



## yulilin3

Criickette said:


> The one entrance is coned off but if you are coming from Hotel Plaza Blvd, passing Bibbidi Bobbidi and the Void...you can enter that way.


Ooohhh that's what I'm doing wrong,  have to go further down.  Thanks!!


----------



## Criickette

yulilin3 said:


> Ooohhh that's what I'm doing wrong,  have to go further down.  Thanks!!



Yes. Unfortunately they don’t make it easy!


----------



## Mit88

That CM video caught me off guard emotionally. And it shows that they’re not dragging their feet back to work. They want to be there, risk and all. If you’re going down _when_ they reopen on July 11th, and beyond, treat them like family. Wear your damn mask. Over your mouth AND nose.


----------



## Cramden

DGsAtBLT said:


> You guys are making me really excited to watch this video when I’m somewhere I can freely cry


Not a drop. Think I'm dead inside


----------



## CastAStone

Cramden said:


> Not a drop. Think I'm dead inside


Same. I’m really happy for them though.


----------



## wdwrule

andyman8 said:


> Disney uses virtual scanners to not only count guests exiting the park but even for guests exiting individual attractions, merchandise locations, QS restaurants, etc... While they've started to use MBs more, you'll still see these scanners/counters hidden in various exits. My personal favorites are the scanners hidden in the crates as you exit JC in MK.


This got me thinking... it doesn’t matter either way but curious... will they still be able to track all this without MBs?


----------



## mmackeymouse

RWinNOLA said:


> That’s not really what I’m suggesting. While there is limited capacity, I would suggest that if you want to hop, you would have to exit your original park using your magic band and then make a reservation at another park with availability. Once you do so, you would no longer be able to renter the original park.
> 
> I don’t see this as a long term solution but as long as they are operating with reduced park hours it would be a reasonably alternative to provide an option for park hopping that wouldn’t seem to require much new technology on their end.



The problem is...let's say there is a capacity of 10,000. They let in 10,000 people. 5 people leave to go back to their hotel, and they let 5 more people in....then when the original 5 people come back, they won't be able to get in the park. 

Now...I think there is a way to do it the way you say. And I think they will figure it out. There's usually not going to be exactly 10,000 (or whatever the max number is) in the park at any one time. Those numbers will fluctuate. So, I do think there is a way to make it work. And for every 5 people that leave a park and intend to come back, there are probably 5 who leave and don't come back. So, I think it would work out. 

I just think that right now, like others have said, coming up with a system to monitor hopping capability is probably on the backburner for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> The problem is...let's say there is a capacity of 10,000. They let in 10,000 people. 5 people leave to go back to their hotel, and they let 5 more people in....then when the original 5 people come back, they won't be able to get in the park.
> 
> Now...I think there is a way to do it the way you say. And I think they will figure it out. There's usually not going to be exactly 10,000 (or whatever the max number is) in the park at any one time. Those numbers will fluctuate. So, I do think there is a way to make it work. And for every 5 people that leave a park and intend to come back, there are probably 5 who leave and don't come back. So, I think it would work out.
> 
> I just think that right now, like others have said, coming up with a system to monitor hopping capability is probably on the backburner for now.



And they could allow a cushion - like if a park can hold 10k and is currently at 9k, maybe they let people "hop" but only up to, say, 9.5k 

But I think (as you and others have said) they will monitor it and watch patterns and if there is a way to do it they will enable it ... Too much $ in them to let people hop over to Epcot for wine and food if that park is only like half full


----------



## Doingitagain

I wonder if the parks aren’t at their revised capacity level, if you can get a  park reservation at another park right after you enter one park.


----------



## dlavender

I will say in my entire Disney fandom this is the first time I really feel bad for them. 

Right now there is just no way for them to “win”. 

I know we aren’t going back for at least a year, and probably not until late 2021. I honestly hope they can just get back to being profitable.


----------



## mmackeymouse

What do we think the chances are that they are going to allow for some sort of hopping capability, at least to Epcot, by September of this year?


----------



## Krandor

mmackeymouse said:


> What do we think the chances are that they are going to allow for some sort of hopping capability, at least to Epcot, by September of this year?



Id say unlikely.  I think we are looking at next year at the earliest but i have no inside sources and i didn't stay in a holiday inn express either.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> What do we think the chances are that they are going to allow for some sort of hopping capability, at least to Epcot, by September of this year?


I think it ultimately depends on how many people show up to the parks.  If there is still room I'd bet they add it.  They could do like someone suggested upthread, once in your original park you could then go into MDE and reserve a different park if it's available.

So if I'm in MK and decide I would like to hop to Epcot later I could then go into MDE and reserve EPCOT if it wasn't sold out.  That's what I'm hoping anyway.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mmackeymouse said:


> What do we think the chances are that they are going to allow for some sort of hopping capability, at least to Epcot, by September of this year?



Low. Very low.

& I am in the camp of people who really really really want hopping back.


----------



## yulilin3

Omg now im the one crying,  my DD just sent me pics of her trying on her costume again after 3 months  . She goes in tomorrow


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> I think it ultimately depends on how many people show up to the parks.  If there is still room I'd bet they add it.  They could do like someone suggested upthread, once in your original park you could then go into MDE and reserve a different park if it's available.
> 
> So if I'm in MK and decide I would like to hop to Epcot later I could then go into MDE and reserve EPCOT if it wasn't sold out.  That's what I'm hoping anyway.



That seems like a complicated project fro Disney IT.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Omg now im the one crying,  my DD just sent me pics of her trying on her costume again after 3 months  . She goes in tomorrow


I’m happy for your daughter.  It’s been a long three months.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.


----------



## JacknSally

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.


*
MNSSHP 2020 has been cancelled. No word on MVMCP yet. *


----------



## Krandor

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.



MNSSHP it is cancelled.


----------



## Llama mama

I just hope we can 100% return same day to our original park. We have 3 MK days booked and we are staying at CR. We are really hoping to spend morning till about 1 pm then heading to swim or resort relaxation. Then heading back to the park for a dinner reservation. End of July


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

mmackeymouse said:


> The problem is...let's say there is a capacity of 10,000. They let in 10,000 people. 5 people leave to go back to their hotel, and they let 5 more people in....then when the original 5 people come back, they won't be able to get in the park.
> 
> Now...I think there is a way to do it the way you say. And I think they will figure it out. There's usually not going to be exactly 10,000 (or whatever the max number is) in the park at any one time. Those numbers will fluctuate. So, I do think there is a way to make it work. And for every 5 people that leave a park and intend to come back, there are probably 5 who leave and don't come back. So, I think it would work out.
> 
> I just think that right now, like others have said, coming up with a system to monitor hopping capability is probably on the backburner for now.


I think that the point is only those people who go to a kiosk and relinquish their reservations are deducted from the capacity.  Then they could book to go to another park with capacity.  They can't go back to their original park.  It wouldn't require a new system, just a cast member to witness the exchange and exit.


----------



## AmberMV

So it just occurred to me...it's been noted which restaurants will be open during the "initial reopening period" but that has not been defined other than "when the parks reopen".  If that's the case, and they are taking things slowly and assessing at each step how things are going and what capacity is like, do we actually expect ADRs to even be a thing initially?  I know they said ADRs would be at 60 days from visit, but we are 2 weeks from MK reopening and no ADRs have been announced.  Maybe the "initial reopening period" will not have ADRs at all, until after they assess usage and capacities?


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Omg now im the one crying,  my DD just sent me pics of her trying on her costume again after 3 months  . She goes in tomorrow


Thoughts & prayers for her to have an awesome & safe return!!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry I might have missed it, so you got an amount? I know a lot of people have been told everything from we’ll contact you with the refund amount, to we don’t know yet. Did they tell you if we’re entitled to the bonus month by way of refund if we flat out cancel?


No, I didn't get an amount.  She said she processed it for me and that I would be contacted likely in a few weeks when the parks open with the amount.  So it might just be semantics what I experienced versus others.  (I didn't want to jump in and tell her that I didn't think the parks were actually going to open...)


----------



## gottalovepluto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.


Interesting after they were advertising try outs only a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hertamaniac said:


> OK...just got off the phone regarding AP disposition and options.
> 
> No selection is necessary at this time as a statement/e-mail will be sent in early July with the details.  The phone CM said there was a 4th option, but it was a little confusing if this 1 month bonus was if I didn't select the partial refund option.  There was no calculation on how much money would be refunded in either the partial or full scenario at this time.  So...we're back to a holding pattern.


Lol the no selection part is completely different from what mine told me.


----------



## chicagoshannon

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.


I was watching RixFlix this morning and he said he had just been told a BIG rumor but he wasn't going to say what it was until he vetted it more.  The way his wife was looking I was guessing it was HHN.


----------



## RWinNOLA

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think that the point is only those people who go to a kiosk and relinquish their reservations are deducted from the capacity.  Then they could book to go to another park with capacity.  They can't go back to their original park.  It wouldn't require a new system, just a cast member to witness the exchange and exit.



Yep.  That’s what I’m saying.  If you exit and plan to return to the same park later, then you just exit as normal.  If you want to park hop to a park with available capacity, you scan your magic band when you exit the original park and essentially give up your reservation for the first park but then you are allowed to make a reservation for a park with available capacity.  Seems like this could all be done fairly easily with the systems they have in place.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> No, I didn't get an amount.  She said she processed it for me and that I would be contacted likely in a few weeks when the parks open with the amount.  So it might just be semantics what I experienced versus others.  (I didn't want to jump in and tell her that I didn't think the parks were actually going to open...)


Wonder if they will send out a confirmation notice to everyone who has requested a refund? Like “Your refund is $XX. Click here to process it or click here if you have decided to extend your AP instead.” Giving people a final chance to opt out of cash...


----------



## Mit88

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I can’t recall whether WDW is having MNSSP.  But rumors are coming out HHN at UO is a no go.





Sounds to me like HHN is still in the plans. According to The poster, Legacy over there, there will be no shows, which seemed obvious


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> Wonder if they will send out a confirmation notice to everyone who has requested a refund? Like “Your refund is $XX. Click here to process it or click here if you have decided to extend your AP instead.” Giving people a final chance to opt out of cash...


That would be nice if their email system actually worked.  So many of us don't get the emails we should be getting.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Llama mama said:


> I just hope we can 100% return same day to our original park. We have 3 MK days booked and we are staying at CR. We are really hoping to spend morning till about 1 pm then heading to swim or resort relaxation. Then heading back to the park for a dinner reservation. End of July



Pretty sure that has already been confirmed. You can exit and renter if you have a park reservation.


----------



## Krandor

RWinNOLA said:


> Yep.  That’s what I’m saying.  If you exit and plan to return to the same park later, then you just exit as normal.  If you want to park hop to a park with available capacity, you scan your magic band when you exit the original park and essentially give up your reservation for the first park but then you are allowed to make a reservation for a park with available capacity.  Seems like this could all be done fairly easily with the systems they have in place.



Honestly sounds  too  complicated fort he average person and making them decide at the point they leave a park seems the wrong time.  What if they got to hotel and then decide they want to go to another park?  If they are going to do multiple  reservations on a single day  best to just do it all in MDE.  

Still don't expect any king of hopping for several months and we'll see what they come up with then/


----------



## Rxdr2013

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Governor DeSantis about to update on covid in Florida  (CNN carrying it once it starts)
> Broward now announcing it too will close beaches over the July 4th weekend along with Miami/Dade


Gosh I hope vero beach resort beach doesnt close. I know it's still far from Broward and miami. We are going there july 4 weekend. If beach is closed pool will be super busy and probably at capacity.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Krandor said:


> Honestly sounds  too  complicated fort he average person and making them decide at the point they leave a park seems the wrong time.  What if they got to hotel and then decide they want to go to another park?  If they are going to do multiple  reservations on a single day  best to just do it all in MDE.
> 
> Still don't expect any king of hopping for several months and we'll see what they come up with then/


Didn’t suggest it was simple but it’s certainly a viable option if you know you are leaving a park for the day and would like to go to EPCOT for the evening. 

If you are totally winging it, then no, probably not gonna work for you.


----------



## Krandor

RWinNOLA said:


> Didn’t suggest it was simple but it’s certainly a viable option if you know you are leaving a park for the day and would like to go to EPCOT for the evening.
> 
> If you are totally winging it, then no, probably not gonna work for you.



You'd need a system a lot more flexible then that.  What is the point of using the MB to "clock out" then still ahving to go into MDE to reserve the new park?  Just put it all in MDE.  No need to require the choice when leaving the park.


----------



## rockpiece

Has there been a date announced when you can book resorts in 2020 again? We currently have AP reservations for September but nowhere to stay at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

rockpiece said:


> Has there been a date announced when you can book resorts in 2020 again? We currently have AP reservations for September but nowhere to stay at the moment.


Nope, just “later this summer”


----------



## Llama mama

Once the parks reopen, what time do you think the last dinner reservations will be? 15 minutes before posted park closing time? They will probably need more time every night to perform more cleaning.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

gottalovepluto said:


> Wonder if they will send out a confirmation notice to everyone who has requested a refund? Like “Your refund is $XX. Click here to process it or click here if you have decided to extend your AP instead.” Giving people a final chance to opt out of cash...


She did say that I was going to get some kind of email, so maybe that's it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rockpiece said:


> Has there been a date announced when you can book resorts in 2020 again? We currently have AP reservations for September but nowhere to stay at the moment.


you could always book Swan or Dolphin currently.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Managed to watch the Cast video without crying. (But it wasn’t easy!!)

Quite the undertaking putting that together


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> you could always book Swan or Dolphin currently.


DVC is still renting points as well. But that comes with its own issues during all of this.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Omg now im the one crying,  my DD just sent me pics of her trying on her costume again after 3 months  . She goes in tomorrow


Tell her good luck from all of us! I’m so excited for her (and you)! This made me smile!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pure speculation, I wonder if they make it less complicated from a ticketing perspective and wait to bring hopping back until 2021. They’re selling 2021 hoppers right? I can’t remember if hopping was one of the “later this year” type of dates given.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pure speculation, I wonder if they make it less complicated from a ticketing perspective and wait to bring hopping back until 2021. They’re selling 2021 hoppers right? I can’t remember if hopping was one of the “later this year” type of dates given.


Park Hopping is “temporarily unavailable.”

EMH/FP+/all DDPs have been “temporarily suspended.”

New Disney Resort hotel reservation and new ticket sales are “temporarily paused.”


----------



## Shelleyfs

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pure speculation, I wonder if they make it less complicated from a ticketing perspective and wait to bring hopping back until 2021. They’re selling 2021 hoppers right? I can’t remember if hopping was one of the “later this year” type of dates given.


You can buy it for 2021.  It was an option this morning.  I didn't bother.  I just got base tickets since I am not sure if we will upgrade them to park hopper, if it is running, or AP depending on how the world is.


----------



## Lewisc

Some posters are overthinking this. Park capacity isn't like capacity on a plane or ship or even movie theater.
Assume Disney has capacity of 20000. It probably not the end of the world if one day hoppers pushes it to 22000. Disney has to be concerned with averages. I can see Disney allowing guest to visit EPCOT after 4, at least those with dinner ADRs, before allowing full hopping.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pure speculation, I wonder if they make it less complicated from a ticketing perspective and wait to bring hopping back until 2021. They’re selling 2021 hoppers right? I can’t remember if hopping was one of the “later this year” type of dates given.



All they have said on hopping is they are going to sell hoppers for 2021 so I don't see it coming back until then at the earliest.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Krandor said:


> You'd need a system a lot more flexible then that.  What is the point of using the MB to "clock out" then still ahving to go into MDE to reserve the new park?  Just put it all in MDE.  No need to require the choice when leaving the park.


I think the problem with that (while they're still severely limiting capacity) is that you have to confirm that the person has actually left the park before reserving another.  You need a process where someone is checking them out.  I don't think this should be what they ultimately  aspire too, but it is a possible stop gap measure to allow for doing things like visiting EPCOT in the evening while working within the system that they have now.


----------



## Krandor

Shelleyfs said:


> You can buy it for 2021.  It was an option this morning.  I didn't bother.  I just got base tickets since I am not sure if we will upgrade them to park hopper, if it is running, or AP depending on how the world is.



That is what i did for january.  Just add base tickets to my package for now.  Still considering an AP if I decide to go in September since I'd have that trip, Marathon weekend, and star Wars weekend.  So doing just enough to make reservations for now and I'll adjust if needed based on what things look like later.


----------



## Nvrgrowup

yulilin3 said:


> Omg now im the one crying,  my DD just sent me pics of her trying on her costume again after 3 months  . She goes in tomorrow


So sweet!!!  She looks so happy!! Please wish her well.


----------



## Krandor

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think the problem with that (while they're still severely limiting capacity) is that you have to confirm that the person has actually left the park before reserving another.  You need a process where someone is checking them out.  I don't think this should be what they ultimately  aspire too, but it is a possible stop gap measure to allow for doing things like visiting EPCOT in the evening while working within the system that they have now.



If you are going to have to manually check out with a Cm and then that CM gives you the new reservation for a new park. I don't see that as workable even as a stop gap. 

They will bring back hopping when they can do it properly. I don't see them trying to do something like that just to let people go eat at epcot. They would let an epcot ADR get you into epcot before that but I don't expect either to be done. 

I know we all want the ability to hop but they are not going to put on convoluted stop gap systems to allow it.  They'll do it when it can be done right.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Krandor said:


> You'd need a system a lot more flexible then that.  What is the point of using the MB to "clock out" then still ahving to go into MDE to reserve the new park?  Just put it all in MDE.  No need to require the choice when leaving the park.



Really doesn’t seem all that complicated to me. You check out of the park when you are leaving with a simple wave of the magic band and then you use MDE to book the second park. Really simple actually. Could all be done in less than 30 seconds.

But, i’d be good with everything being done in MDE.  They would just need to make sure that the app could recognize that someone did indeed exit the first park otherwise you would potentially have people hoarding hopping availability if they see it is available and then change their minds and/or stay at the original park longer than expected.


----------



## Dulcee

Llama mama said:


> Once the parks reopen, what time do you think the last dinner reservations will be? 15 minutes before posted park closing time? They will probably need more time every night to perform more cleaning.


Wondering this also. Would love to snag right before closing ADRs (assuming they offer them) for MK and AK


----------



## RWinNOLA

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think the problem with that (while they're still severely limiting capacity) is that you have to confirm that the person has actually left the park before reserving another.  You need a process where someone is checking them out.  I don't think this should be what they ultimately  aspire too, but it is a possible stop gap measure to allow for doing things like visiting EPCOT in the evening while working within the system that they have now.



Agreed. Right now there is no plan for hopping and obviously this is disappointing to a lot of guests.

For those that really would like to hop, and figure it in their plans to do so, this seems like a really simple solution.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

andyman8 said:


> Park Hopping is “temporarily unavailable.”
> 
> EMH/FP+/all DDPs have been “temporarily suspended.”
> 
> New Disney Resort hotel reservation and new ticket sales are “temporarily paused.”



Temporarily is the new soon


----------



## lisa12000

Krandor said:


> If you are going to have to manually check out with a Cm and then that CM gives you the new reservation for a new park. I don't see that as workable even as a stop gap.
> 
> They will bring back hopping when they can do it properly. I don't see them trying to do something like that just to let people go eat at epcot. They would let an epcot ADR get you into epcot before that but I don't expect either to be done.
> 
> I know we all want the ability to hop but they are not going to put on convoluted stop gap systems to allow it.  They'll do it when it can be done right.



surely it would be as simple as you leave your reserved park - this would be still active to come back to if you want to later but if you then go on the app and look at availability and see there are spaces at Epcot then It would be like Fastpass where you would just be asked if you want to cancel your current reservation and book your new one? if you say yes then you wouldn't be able to get back into your first reservation as you wouldn't have an active park pass for there (the park pass even says Fastpass plus so could just literally work like this)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Krandor

lisa12000 said:


> surely it would be as simple as you leave your reserved park - this would be still active to come back to if you want to later but if you then go on the app and look at availability and see there are spaces at Epcot then It would be like Fastpass where you would just be asked if you want to cancel your current reservation and book your new one? if you say yes then you wouldn't be able to get back into your first reservation as you wouldn't have an active park pass for there (the park pass even says Fastpass plus so could just literally work like this)



Which is what i was saying - if you are going to do it do it all in MDE. Don't have to stop by a CM at the exit. 

Regardless none of this will be in place for a while.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> View attachment 504937



Yuck. I was really hoping they wouldn’t do that but am not surprised they did.


----------



## Krandor

NM


----------



## hertamaniac

Baby steps for the industry, but Norway is starting coastal cruises.

"Ships are not allowed to make port calls or land passengers or crew. However, they will be able to offer activities in Norwegian waters, such as kayaking, using the ships’ equipment."

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/23143-norway-enables-coastal-cruising.html


----------



## dismom58

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Test results significantly lag when people actually took the tests, by days.  Test results are lower on weekends because the data entry people and such aren't all working int he various places those days, has nothing to do with actual tests administered.


You also need to consider the source of the tests! Several times the governor eluded to a company that compiled information for days and even a week before sending in their results that can increase daily causes significantly! You should probably compare weekly or monthly changes versus daily to get a truer picture!


----------



## Sunnywho

I think a reason for park hopping to stay closed is because guests spread out within the park but come together when entering or leaving the park. The fewer people at the entrance, the better. It's one of the reasons I thought the parties would be cancelled. Too many people arriving at the same time.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yuck. I was really hoping they wouldn’t do that but am not surprised they did.



If the players are using SAB, there was really no other way around this. With the location of the slide, having to cross the walkway, thats just bad news written all over it


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

lisa12000 said:


> surely it would be as simple as you leave your reserved park - this would be still active to come back to if you want to later but if you then go on the app and look at availability and see there are spaces at Epcot then It would be like Fastpass where you would just be asked if you want to cancel your current reservation and book your new one? if you say yes then you wouldn't be able to get back into your first reservation as you wouldn't have an active park pass for there (the park pass even says Fastpass plus so could just literally work like this)


That's the general idea, but don't you still need confirmation that someone has left the first park before they make reservations for the next one?  That's why I was thinking that you had to tap out in some fashion.  That would either require that everyone tap out at exit, or that only those people who are interested in hopping would tap out at a specified exit.  I think if you don't do something like that, people could still be in the first park for hours before leaving to go to the second.  I personally don't think that it would be particularly cumbersome to tap out of the park in front of a cast member, but I guess some do.  Anyway, I thought it was brilliant RWNola, and as an APH would certainly be happy to have at least some ability to park hop back....especially since it's something that I've paid for.


----------



## Mit88

Not that they can’t take these fences down as quickly as they put them up, or have the DVC side of resorts continue to stay open, but the fences are pointless without normal guests. So if they’re putting these up now, CMs getting back to work at the parks, the new face guard policy for CMs....none of this seems like something a company would do that is even entertaining the idea of shutting back down, or delaying their Re-opening


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> If the players are using SAB, there was really no other way around this. With the location of the slide, having to cross the walkway, thats just bad news written all over it



Disney has contiually one upped themselves with awful.guest service during this time!


----------



## one_cat

rteetz said:


> View attachment 504937


Wow - so this is to keep people staying at the Boardwalk from approaching the Yacht and Beach clubs?  Will they put fences to keep us from walking to Swan/Dolphin as well?  They are very serious about keeping us from resort hopping aren't they?  That would mean Swan/Dolphin guests would not be able to walk to Epcot?


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Disney has contiually one upped themselves with awful.guest service during this time!



What else were they supposed to do? The only reason NBA and Disney were able to come to a deal while Disney was also able to run their hotels and theme parks as normal is to make sure there was no way guests would come close to interacting with the players. Disney has been hemorrhaging money for almost 4 months, the deal with the NBA softened that blow a little bit. I might not be staying down there until the NBA moves to CSR, but if I we’re down there at this time, I would have understood why they were doing this


----------



## Llama mama

Wonder why room service is not an initial  Phase option. Sure would be convenient and could easily been provided by a knock on the door and mobile ordering.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

one_cat said:


> Wow - so this is to keep people staying at the Boardwalk from approaching the Yacht and Beach clubs?  Will they put fences to keep us from walking to Swan/Dolphin as well?  They are very serious about keeping us from resort hopping aren't they?  That would mean Swan/Dolphin guests would not be able to walk to Epcot?


I haven’t seen any indication yet that guests can’t walk around the Boardwalk side to get to Epcot.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Wow - so this is to keep people staying at the Boardwalk from approaching the Yacht and Beach clubs?  Will they put fences to keep us from walking to Swan/Dolphin as well?  They are very serious about keeping us from resort hopping aren't they?  That would mean Swan/Dolphin guests would not be able to walk to Epcot?



Has nothing to do with Resort hopping. I believe they’re allowing Beach Club guests to use the Boardwalk pool. This is done only for the safety of the NBA players staying at Yacht Club


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I haven’t seen any indication yet that guests can’t walk around the Boardwalk side to get to Epcot.



Its likely just blocking the SAB entrance points. No reason to block anything else off.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Has nothing to do with Resort hopping. I believe they’re allowing Beach Club guests to use the Boardwalk pool. This is done only for the safety of the NBA players staying at Yacht Club



yeah.  One the NBA leaves YC those walls should come down..


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> What else were they supposed to do? The only reason NBA and Disney were able to come to a deal while Disney was also able to run their hotels and theme parks as normal is to make sure there was no way guests would come close to interacting with the players. Disney has been hemorrhaging money for almost 4 months, the deal with the NBA softened that blow a little bit. I might not be staying down there until the NBA moves to CSR, but if I we’re down there at this time, I would have understood why they were doing this


Well unless they put up some sort of covering on SAB  BCV guests will still be able to gawk at the NBA in the pool because Beaches and Cream is open.  Not great optics for sure (of course that's only IF the NBA gets to use that pool)


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> Well unless they put up some sort of covering on SAB  BCV guests will still be able to gawk at the NBA in the pool because Beaches and Cream is open.  Not great optics for sure (of course that's only IF the NBA gets to use that pool)



I’m sure there will be precautionary measures taken to the guests coming and going to and from B&C.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> Its likely just blocking the SAB entrance points. No reason to block anything else off.


We don’t know that yet until whoever took the pic gets us one from the other side.  If all of YC is blocked off like I think it will be, guests of a BCV will be going over to the BW side if they’d like to take the boat to HS.


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> Well unless they put up some sort of covering on SAB  BCV guests will still be able to gawk at the NBA in the pool because Beaches and Cream is open.  Not great optics for sure (of course that's only IF the NBA gets to use that pool)



I really don't think NBA will be using SAB.  it is simply going to stay closed until both BC and YC are re-opened.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Has nothing to do with Resort hopping. I believe they’re allowing Beach Club guests to use the Boardwalk pool. This is done only for the safety of the NBA players staying at Yacht Club


Yep


----------



## JM23457

Llama mama said:


> What is an approximate number for the after hours parties? Will this be comparable?


They'd better not be. We went to a Halloween party in August 2018 and it was incredibly crowded.


----------



## Anna_Sh

I don’t know if this means anything, but I just saw my first Universal commercial here in Florida since they closed.  It highlighted their safety measures and how glad they are to be back open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anna_Sh said:


> I don’t know if this means anything, but I just saw my first Universal commercial here in Florida since they closed.  It highlighted their safety measures and how glad they are to be back open.


I just saw that here in IL too an AMC.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> Well unless they put up some sort of covering on SAB  BCV guests will still be able to gawk at the NBA in the pool because Beaches and Cream is open.  Not great optics for sure (of course that's only IF the NBA gets to use that pool)



Exactly. Nobody will be able to gawk at players from B & C. So either there will be a screen up by the time players arrive or players won’t have access to SAB. My personal guess is the latter.


----------



## Cassamenia

All I know from reading the last few pages is if hopping is offered, Epcot would reach capacity around dinner time nightly.


----------



## JessicaW1234

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277053367534194690


Does the fence mean that guests at the Poly will not have access to the boat to GF?


----------



## DougLovesYou

So multiple temperature screening tents have been put up at TTC, which is interesting because thus far I dont believe any guests presently on property have had to do temp checks at the resorts. Not sure what sites one is allowed to link to, but if you google "temperature screening tents disney world" you can see photos!


----------



## MrsBooch

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It is on Attractions Magazine as well
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/walt-disney-world-cast-members-film-fun-back-to-work-video/



I was fine until they said “welcome home” then I was ugly crying.


----------



## chicagoshannon

JessicaW1234 said:


> Does the fence mean that guests at the Poly will not have access to the boat to GF?


someone said boats won't be running at all at first.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I really don't think NBA will be using SAB.  it is simply going to stay closed until both BC and YC are re-opened.


Are they not going to have a pool? Not that the players made it known they need a pool or the deal is a no-go, but it’d be interesting if those teams didn’t get a pool since the only other pool I know of is the DVC pool


----------



## Anna_Sh

DougLovesYou said:


> So multiple temperature screening tents have been put up at TTC, which is interesting because thus far I dont believe any guests presently on property have had to do temp checks at the resorts. Not sure what sites one is allowed to link to, but if you google "temperature screening tents disney world" you can see photos!


Maybe they’re for returning CMs?


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> Maybe they’re for returning CMs?



Previews start in just over a week, I’d imagine they’re for guests and CMs.


----------



## Krandor

DougLovesYou said:


> So multiple temperature screening tents have been put up at TTC, which is interesting because thus far I dont believe any guests presently on property have had to do temp checks at the resorts. Not sure what sites one is allowed to link to, but if you google "temperature screening tents disney world" you can see photos!




Not surprising.  Basically every other theme park is requiring temp checks for admission.  Hopefully disney is using the walk through models which are simple and easy and no problem whatsoever and if they also add the evolv bag/people scanner getting through security will be easier then it ever has been.  This is likely a good thing not a bad thing.


----------



## JessicaW1234

chicagoshannon said:


> someone said boats won't be running at all at first.


Not even to the parks?


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Are they not going to have a pool? Not that the players made it known they need a pool or the deal is a no-go, but it’d be interesting if those teams didn’t get a pool since the only other pool I know of is the DVC pool



Fair point.  They may have access to the hot tub but not the full "water park" (slides, lazy river, and so forth) is at least my guess.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mit88 said:


> Are they not going to have a pool? Not that the players made it known they need a pool or the deal is a no-go, but it’d be interesting if those teams didn’t get a pool since the only other pool I know of is the DVC pool


Is there a quiet pool at YC?


----------



## Krandor

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is there a quiet pool at YC?



Looks like there is


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is there a quiet pool at YC?



correct, just monorail, bus, and skyliner


----------



## Doingitagain

DougLovesYou said:


> So multiple temperature screening tents have been put up at TTC, which is interesting because thus far I dont believe any guests presently on property have had to do temp checks at the resorts. Not sure what sites one is allowed to link to, but if you google "temperature screening tents disney world" you can see photos!


Maybe they will take temps there before people get into the heat.  Then if someone has a temp they can go home right away before transferring to a park.  Also it could prevent longer queues at the parks.  They might use bands to show that people have had their temps checked already.


----------



## Llama mama

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is there a quiet pool at YC?


Yes


----------



## Krandor

Doingitagain said:


> Maybe they will take temps there before people get into the heat.  Then if someone has a temp they can go home right away before transferring to a park.  Also it could prevent longer queues at the parks.  They might use bands to show that people have had their temps checked already.



With the way MK is setup with having to board transporation from TTC to MK that seems the best place to do the temp check.  Before you board boat or monorail to MK proper.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The fence along the crescent lake path seems to be so you can’t walk behind YC, right? Don’t know that it’s necessarily to block off SAB. That’s why I would assume it would be up anyways, I joked when they announced YC for the NBA that people could walk the path and watch them in the courtyard and on their balconies like zoo animals. 

Wouldn’t it make sense to block up to the start of the BW so that Swolphin can’t be walked up to either, or does that not work with MLS timing? Are there regular guests there before they arrive?


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> What else were they supposed to do? The only reason NBA and Disney were able to come to a deal while Disney was also able to run their hotels and theme parks as normal is to make sure there was no way guests would come close to interacting with the players. Disney has been hemorrhaging money for almost 4 months, the deal with the NBA softened that blow a little bit. I might not be staying down there until the NBA moves to CSR, but if I we’re down there at this time, I would have understood why they were doing this



Not let them use the slide and keep the walkway open? Let the guests who actually pay for SAB use it?  With the prices they charge and are still charging today, I dont think their money woes are our concern.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> With the way MK is setup with having to board transporation from TTC to MK that seems the best place to do the temp check.  Before you board boat or monorail to MK proper.



Like security. I would assume that’s where they would do it, and MK’s are dispersed all over.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wouldn’t it make sense to block up to the start of the BW so that Swolphin can’t be walked up to either, or does that not work with MLS timing? Are there regular guests there before they arrive?



MLS is arriving now.  some teams are already on site.   If you go to the MLS thread I posted a tweet with the arrival schedules of the teams.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Like security. I would assume that’s where they would do it, and MK’s are dispersed all over.



yeah and then add a temp/sec checkpoint on the contemporary walkway.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JM23457 said:


> They'd better not be. We went to a Halloween party in August 2018 and it was incredibly crowded.



After Hours is not the same event as the holiday parties. AH parties have very limited tickets.


----------



## DougLovesYou

Doingitagain said:


> Maybe they will take temps there before people get into the heat.  Then if someone has a temp they can go home right away before transferring to a park.  Also it could prevent longer queues at the parks.  They might use bands to show that people have had their temps checked already.


I'm intrigued to see how it will all be implemented! Surely since it's at park entry points, I have a hard time seeing them not doing so at the resorts as well (and was surprised it didn't seem to be happening for the DVC stays this past week). Probably will be some sort of wristband situation ultimately!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> yeah and then add a temp/sec checkpoint on the contemporary walkway.



That’s what I figured would be happening with MK  Clear everyone with the existing security check points and do temperatures at the same location and not have to worry about people slipping through the cracks or a backlog of people. The MK security changes were one of the best crowd control decisions they’ve made, makes a lot of sense to take advantage of them.


----------



## Krandor

If  disney is using the same things six flags is  (and lord help us if Six flags outdoes disney) they are SOOO easy and simple.  A far cry from the long bag check lines of the past.  The temp scan you just walk through a room.  If I didn't know that is what they were doing I wouldn't  know.  Very easy and noninvasive.   Security scanners you know what they are but with no bag check and no "remove everything from your pockets" and just walking though is light years better, easier, and keeps things moving.


----------



## Krandor

DougLovesYou said:


> I'm intrigued to see how it will all be implemented! Surely since it's at park entry points, I have a hard time seeing them not doing so at the resorts as well (and was surprised it didn't seem to be happening for the DVC stays this past week). Probably will be some sort of wristband situation ultimately!



If they use the new technology no real need to do it at the resorts.  There is no real backup doing the temp scans.  Just walk through a tent.  That's it.  Hopefully that is what they are using.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Llama mama said:


> Wonder why room service is not an initial  Phase option. Sure would be convenient and could easily been provided by a knock on the door and mobile ordering.


Maybe they figured social distancing wise the CMs necessary for the extra room service demand would not be able to function safely? (I think room service would be a VERY popular option if offered right now.)


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is because they want to use the queues to hold people.  If people are on virtual queues then they would be walking around and there isn't room for everyone to properly social distance if the queue space isn't being used



But at Universal the point of virtual queues is not to shorten wait times. It is to ensure that the line of socially distanced people doesn't spill outside the queue. Without virtual queues how is WDW going to prevent lines from spilling outside the queue? Certain attractions routinely filled before the shut down. Disney can't have lines down the walkways anymore.



hertamaniac said:


> I feel that option 3 should have been given and potentially executed around March 15th so the monies refunded would not have been held onto by Disney for nearly 4 months.



I agree it should have been made an option sooner. But in March few expected a shut down to last this long, so I understand why it wasn't an immediate option.


----------



## Dulcee

Doingitagain said:


> Maybe they will take temps there before people get into the heat.  Then if someone has a temp they can go home right away before transferring to a park.  Also it could prevent longer queues at the parks.  They might use bands to show that people have had their temps checked already.



I would think screening before putting people on to monorails and ferries would also be important.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> If  disney is using the same things six flags is  (and lord help us if Six flags outdoes disney) they are SOOO easy and simple.  A far cry from the long bag check lines of the past.  The temp scan you just walk through a room.  If I didn't know that is what they were doing I wouldn't  know.  Very easy and noninvasive.   Security scanners you know what they are but with no bag check and no "remove everything from your pockets" and just walking though is light years better, easier, and keeps things moving.



They’re using those in Shanghai but as far as we’ve seen with Disney Springs they’re forehead scanners right?


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> Well unless they put up some sort of covering on SAB  BCV guests will still be able to gawk at the NBA in the pool because Beaches and Cream is open.  Not great optics for sure (of course that's only IF the NBA gets to use that pool)


I suspect the NBA won’t be using SAB, just the Quiet Pool at YC would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Not let them use the slide and keep the walkway open? Let the guests who actually pay for SAB use it?  With the prices they charge and are still charging today, I dont think their money woes are our concern.



May I suggest PPD’ing your trip until after the NBA leaves Y&B club? The walkway is going to be closed whether they’re using the pool or not. The news of them being at Yacht club isnt new. And there has been plenty of information to lead us to believe WDW isnt going to be the same as we last saw it


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277401041634496512


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I suspect the NBA won’t be using SAB, just the Quiet Pool at YC would make a lot more sense.



They’re probably not. Its probably to block off guests from trying to sneak onto the slide and potentially hurting themselves


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re using those in Shanghai but as far as we’ve seen with Disney Springs they’re forehead scanners right?



So far but surely that is what they are going to use for the parks.  If Six Flags has better temp scanning equipment then disney parks something is seriously wrong.  That would be a cost cutting move only.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> I suspect the NBA won’t be using SAB, just the Quiet Pool at YC would make a lot more sense.



and maybe the hot tub only at SAB.  Doubt anything beyond that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> But at Universal the point of virtual queues is not to shorten wait times. It is to ensure that the line of socially distanced people doesn't spill outside the queue. Without virtual queues how is WDW going to prevent lines from spilling outside the queue? Certain attractions routinely filled before the shut down. Disney can't have lines down the walkways anymore.



Disney has said they will use the fast pass queues as standby queue space as well.  I guess they feel that will be enough space given the limited capacity.  Some of those queues can hold thousands of people. Even with social distancing could be upwards of a thousand I thing with using FP too

Not sure what they will do if it spills out


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> and maybe the hot tub only at SAB.  Doubt anything beyond that.


Quiet pool at YC has a hot tub


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney has said they will use the fast pass queues as standby queue space as well.  I guess they feel that will be enough space given the limited capacity.  Some of those queues can hold thousands of people. Even with social distancing could be upwards of a thousand I thing with using FP too
> 
> Not sure what they will do if it spills out


I still think the only reason they aren’t using VQs is because IT couldn’t put a reliable VQ system together...


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Quiet pool at YC has a hot tub



Never stayed there (Pop Peasant here) so good to know.  Then sounds like SAB isn't needed at all.  As long as NBA has A pool and A hot tub they should be fine.


----------



## mcomber7

Has anyone been to Universal at rope drop?  Anyone have any thoughts or guesses how that will work at Disney?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Never stayed there (Pop Peasant here) so good to know.  Then sounds like SAB isn't needed at all.  As long as NBA has A pool and A hot tub they should be fine.


If my boujee rear had stayed Pop I’d have more WDW memories to get me through quarantine 

(Alas I know there is a hot tub there because my YC memory is my friend and I chilling at the hot tub while this guy argued on his phone, in explicit detail, with his SO about their relationship problems. It was so awkward the setting is seared into my memory.)


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> With the way MK is setup with having to board transporation from TTC to MK that seems the best place to do the temp check.  Before you board boat or monorail to MK proper.


Agreed. I wish they could do it at the resorts before people board anything but the manpower needed for that just isn’t going to happen.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Never stayed there (Pop Peasant here) so good to know.  Then sounds like SAB isn't needed at all.  As long as NBA has A pool and A hot tub they should be fine.



I’ve stayed at BCV over a dozen times, never knew they had a quiet pool over on the Yacht side. While the plan might be to not allow the players to use SAB, I wouldn’t be surprised if that changes once these players see SAB


----------



## chicagoshannon

Krandor said:


> Never stayed there (Pop Peasant here) so good to know.  Then sounds like SAB isn't needed at all.  As long as NBA has A pool and A hot tub they should be fine.


We'll have to just wait and see.  Just because they wouldn't need something doesn't mean they don't want it.


----------



## AmberMV

So are we giving guesses on when the Preview registration will open?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I’ve stayed at BCV over a dozen times, never knew they had a quiet pool over on the Yacht side. While the plan might be to not allow the players to use SAB, I wouldn’t be surprised if that changes once these players see SAB


Yes but if that pool isn’t staffed than that’s an issue. SAB requires a decent amount of staff.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> So are we giving guesses on when the Preview registration will open?



My guess is Thursday or Friday


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> My guess is Thursday or Friday


Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing.  Just close enough to the actual event to prevent too much last minute flights down for it probably.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Yes but if that pool isn’t staffed than that’s an issue. SAB requires a decent amount of staff.



While Disney would prefer to completely staff the pool out of safety, I’m sure these guys dont need a full staff of lifeguards on duty. If the kids and families were there while the teams were at Yacht, then absolutely. But these are all adults. I’m not saying they will open up to the players, I just wouldnt be surprised.


----------



## Eric Smith

mmackeymouse said:


> What do we think the chances are that they are going to allow for some sort of hopping capability, at least to Epcot, by September of this year?


If crowds are really low after the initial surge of visitors, I think there’s a good chance.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> So are we giving guesses on when the Preview registration will open?


Probably sometime this week.  I'm going to guess Wednesday with no warning.


----------



## DougLovesYou

hereforthechurros said:


> Agreed. I wish they could do it at the resorts before people board anything but the manpower needed for that just isn’t going to happen.


Agreed agreed. It seems counterintuitive to me to not check temps before guests get on a bus from their resort. Even at Poly/FW, if boats aren't running you'd be getting on a bus or monorail. It'll be interesting, but very much hope that newfangled "walk-thru" temp scanner system will be used for the park entrances!


----------



## Makmak

mcomber7 said:


> Has anyone been to Universal at rope drop?  Anyone have any thoughts or guesses how that will work at Disney?


I went the first weeks it was open and there was no issue bc there were soooo few people there...they had tape on the ground but the line just moved bc you go through security at separate locations not the gate....ppl coming from resorts close do security at their hotels and those coming on bus etc go through security before entering city walk so I think it’s set up for a nice stagger.....


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing.  Just close enough to the actual event to prevent too much last minute flights down for it probably.



Could even be Sunday. If their goal is for it to be just locals, and these locals know the preview dates, and Disney knows how many people they’re going to let in, then they dont really need much of a break between sign ups and the day they open for the preview


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> Probably sometime this week.  I'm going to guess Wednesday *with no warning.*


This is the part that made me lol, because it's SO likely I feel like these days.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Agreed. I wish they could do it at the resorts before people board anything but the manpower needed for that just isn’t going to happen.



I don't think that is manpower but the number of additional machines required.  They are not cheap so probably better to focus them on the parks Assuming they go that route.


----------



## Rxdr2013

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing.  Just close enough to the actual event to prevent too much last minute flights down for it probably.


hopefully it is before july 7th at 12 am as that is the latest time I can cancel my hotel for july 8! We plan on coming from west palm beach area and don't want to drive both ways in one day.


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing.  Just close enough to the actual event to prevent too much last minute flights down for it probably.



It seems like more people want in for the AP preview then the first week things are open. Those AP preview days may be the highest crowds we see for a while.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> I don't think that is manpower but the number of additional machines required.  They are not cheap so probably better to focus them on the parks Assuming they go that route.


Yeah I pictured manual temps at the resorts since I can’t imagine the machines they’re using at DS and rumored to be using at the parks are cheap. But then you’d need healthcare professionals not just your average CM taking temps. I get why it can’t work.


----------



## osufeth24

Krandor said:


> It seems like more people want in for the AP preview then the first week things are open. Those AP preview days may be the highest crowds we see for a while.



That's exactly how it was at universal. Was there for the 2nd ap day and it was so much busier than the first day it was open to public


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> It seems like more people want in for the AP preview then the first week things are open. Those AP preview days may be the highest crowds we see for a while.


I think a lot of people want in, but I do not think the capacity for it will be high.  This is going to be one of those golden ticket type scenarios I think, where tons of people are vying for the same few spots.  I don't expect it to be any more crowded than the capacities that Disney has already set for their reopenings on any parks, and in fact I would not be surprised if capacity for the Previews was MUCH less than it will be on July 11.


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> That's exactly how it was at universal. Was there for the 2nd ap day and it was so much busier than the first day it was open to public


Difference is that Universal is not requiring reservations so it is hard to compare the two when we already know Disney has set capacities and gone reservation-only for park entrance and that MK on July 11 public opening is already maxed (<---for APs, that is)


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> I think a lot of people want in, but I do not think the capacity for it will be high.  This is going to be one of those golden ticket type scenarios I think, where tons of people are vying for the same few spots.  I don't expect it to be any more crowded than the capacities that Disney has already set for their reopenings on any parks, and in fact I would not be surprised if capacity for the Previews was MUCH less than it will be on July 11.



The thing is though they haven't completely sold out any day at MK or AK so if AP previews are the same max capacity those days are going to be much more crowded then it will be the day after (assuming AP preview is not lower then the buckets starting July 11). 

I know people want to go but I'm not sure I'd want to try to squeeze in on the preview days vs waiting a few days.


----------



## glocker

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277401041634496512


As a DVC member with a July reservation at BW, I am incensed. Part of the reason for choosing BW was for the loop around Crescent Lake. My son is a D1 runner and will be starting his freshman year a few weeks after our trip. He runs the loop for training every morning and now will be unable. I have been debating cancellation, but will lose my points. I'm just about done with Disney at this point. I've been giving Disney my money for 20 + years, and the way members are being treated is despicable. But, the get that NBA money, so I guess they don't care. This sucks.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> The thing is though they haven't completely sold out any day at MK or AK so if AP previews are the same max capacity those days are going to be much more crowded then it will be the day after (assuming AP preview is not lower then the buckets starting July 11).
> 
> I know people want to go but I'm not sure I'd want to try to squeeze in on the preview days vs waiting a few days.


For me, it's because the AP preview is for _ALL_ APs, as normally all AP except Gold and Plat are blocked out until August.  So, like thousands of other non-Gold/Plat APs the Preview is the only time we can go until August when our block out ends.


----------



## cakebaker

chicagoshannon said:


> We'll have to just wait and see.  Just because they wouldn't need something doesn't mean they don't want it.


 
My money still goes with SAB being open for the players.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

glocker said:


> As a DVC member with a July reservation at BW, I am incensed. Part of the reason for choosing BW was for the loop around Crescent Lake. My son is a D1 runner and will be starting his freshman year a few weeks after our trip. He runs the loop for training every morning and now will be unable. I have been debating cancellation, but will lose my points. I'm just about done with Disney at this point. I've been giving Disney my money for 20 + years, and the way members are being treated is despicable. But, the get that NBA money, so I guess they don't care. This sucks.



Is the path blocked along the water from BW to Hollywood Studios? Could he run there? You’d really cancel over a fence?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> While Disney would prefer to completely staff the pool out of safety, I’m sure these guys dont need a full staff of lifeguards on duty. If the kids and families were there while the teams were at Yacht, then absolutely. But these are all adults. I’m not saying they will open up to the players, I just wouldnt be surprised.



I think they’d want to staff SAB for NBA because of the sheer size. And especially with the lazy river, etc. I still don’t think NBA will have access to SAB, but I do think there would be lifeguards at that particular pool area if they did to keep an eye on things.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> Is the path blocked along the water from BW to Hollywood Studios? Could he run there? You’d really cancel over a fence?


That should be open. The fence is really just to enclose YC.


----------



## Mit88

They may not be using SAB and the slide, but I did say almost 2 weeks ago when they first announced where the teams were staying that the area would be heavily guarded. I consider a fence as a version of “guarded”. None of this should be coming as a surprise. 

Even if the teams dont use SAB, and they left that loop clear there would be teenagers, and probably adults that would attempt to sneak onto the pool. And thats a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Is the path blocked along the water from BW to Hollywood Studios? Could he run there? You’d really cancel over a fence?


currently it is gaurded but it should be open when the parks open.  Still not the same as running around the lake.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> currently it is gaurded but it should be open when the parks open.  Still not the same as running around the lake.


What point is it blocked off?


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they’d want to staff SAB for NBA because of the sheer size. And especially with the lazy river, etc. I still don’t think NBA will have access to SAB, but I do think there would be lifeguards at that particular pool area if they did to keep an eye on things.



Absolutely. Even if they could all be trusted, Disney wouldnt allow that type of freedom to have the pool with no lifeguard’s watching over, regardless of whether they’d actually be needed or not. I just dont think they’d need more than a small handful. Definitely not nearly as many as a normal day


----------



## hereforthechurros

glocker said:


> As a DVC member with a July reservation at BW, I am incensed. Part of the reason for choosing BW was for the loop around Crescent Lake. My son is a D1 runner and will be starting his freshman year a few weeks after our trip. He runs the loop for training every morning and now will be unable. I have been debating cancellation, but will lose my points. I'm just about done with Disney at this point. I've been giving Disney my money for 20 + years, and the way members are being treated is despicable. But, the get that NBA money, so I guess they don't care. This sucks.


He can still run it just doesn’t connect. Get to the wall turnaround and run back the other way. Or what about changing resorts to somewhere with a better running setup?


----------



## Doingitagain

glocker said:


> As a DVC member with a July reservation at BW, I am incensed. Part of the reason for choosing BW was for the loop around Crescent Lake. My son is a D1 runner and will be starting his freshman year a few weeks after our trip. He runs the loop for training every morning and now will be unable. I have been debating cancellation, but will lose my points. I'm just about done with Disney at this point. I've been giving Disney my money for 20 + years, and the way members are being treated is despicable. But, the get that NBA money, so I guess they don't care. This sucks.


Have you thought about SSR?  There is a lot of places to run, including around the tree house villas, DS, etc.


----------



## glocker

MickeyWaffles said:


> Is the path blocked along the water from BW to Hollywood Studios? Could he run there? You’d really cancel over a fence?


It's not just the fence; though the fence is symbolic. The quest for every dollar they can grab has been sticking in my craw for years. They have been slowly shutting out the little guy, and making decisions that are very anti-Disney. If Walt saw these fences going up at GF and YC he would not be happy. He'd say it's a bad show. Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way. 
As for the HS walkway, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know that we'll need it though, as I intend on canceling or moving back to my home resort of OKW.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> What point is it blocked off?


Looked  like at the overpass to me (was in a video I watched)


----------



## princesscinderella

glocker said:


> It's not just the fence; though the fence is symbolic. The quest for every dollar they can grab has been sticking in my craw for years. They have been slowly shutting out the little guy, and making decisions that are very anti-Disney. If Walt saw these fences going up at GF and YC he would not be happy. He'd say it's a bad show. Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way.
> As for the HS walkway, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know that we'll need it though, as I intend on canceling or moving back to my home resort of OKW.


I agree Walt wanted everything accessible but he also wanted to cater to the money and corporate crowd who helped sponsor and defray the costs of the park attractions.  This is why club 33 was born.


----------



## rteetz

glocker said:


> It's not just the fence; though the fence is symbolic. The quest for every dollar they can grab has been sticking in my craw for years. They have been slowly shutting out the little guy, and making decisions that are very anti-Disney. If Walt saw these fences going up at GF and YC he would not be happy. He'd say it's a bad show. Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way.
> As for the HS walkway, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know that we'll need it though, as I intend on canceling or moving back to my home resort of OKW.


We likely wouldn’t have yacht or beach if Walt was around. Walt wasn’t about resorts either, he was about the parks, technology and innovation. Epcot would’ve been an actual city had he lived longer.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Looked  like at the overpass to me (was in a video I watched)


That’s what I would’ve thought. Still a pretty decent running path then.


----------



## Krandor

glocker said:


> Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way.



I hear this kind of thing all the time.  Parks shouldn't be so expensive so everybody can go or NBA/NFL/college football shouldn't be so expensive that an average family an go.   The problem on all of this is there is a limited capacity.  If you made say NFL games $10 a ticket all that would happen is they are sold out in 2-3 minutes if that and that average family still likely can't go unless they could be online right when tickets went on sale and got very lucky.  Theme parks are the same.  There is still only so much capacity.  It sucks but it is reality.  There is simply no way to allow all 380M people in the US access to the parks even if you wanted to.  It sucks that it is expensive and I get that - I hate spending as much money I do though I often go on a very low budget.  It is even worse in a pandemic but even before covid if you made tickets $20 for WDW it would be so crowded nobody would have a good time.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> We likely wouldn’t have yacht or beach if Walt was around. Walt wasn’t about resorts either, he was about the parks, technology and innovation. Epcot would’ve been an actual city had he lived longer.



I really would have loved to have seen what EPCOT looked like if Walt had been able to do what he had planned.  I'm not sure if it would have worked but hard to bet against the guy and it would have been very interesting to see regardless of if it worked or not.   EPCOT is definitely one of those big "what if" questions.  We see a lot of mixed-use type developments these days but that could have been one of the first of them but in a very different way.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 504971
> 
> 
> 
> They may not be using SAB and the slide, but I did say almost 2 weeks ago when they first announced where the teams were staying that the area would be heavily guarded. I consider a fence as a version of “guarded”. None of this should be coming as a surprise.
> 
> Even if the teams dont use SAB, and they left that loop clear there would be teenagers, and probably adults that would attempt to sneak onto the pool. And thats a disaster waiting to happen



You think a fence is going to stop that?


----------



## Krandor

New Mouse said:


> You think a fence is going to stop that?



If SAB is locked up and people still try to sneak in that is not going to end well for them.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> You think a fence is going to stop that?



More than not having a fence? Yes.


----------



## Llama mama

Right about now I could use some popcorn.........
and maybe a ADR info news release


----------



## Mit88

glocker said:


> It's not just the fence; though the fence is symbolic. *The quest for every dollar they can grab has been sticking in my craw for years*. They have been slowly shutting out the little guy, and making decisions that are very anti-Disney. If Walt saw these fences going up at GF and YC he would not be happy. He'd say it's a bad show. Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way.
> As for the HS walkway, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know that we'll need it though, as I intend on canceling or moving back to my home resort of OKW.



Where was this quest when Universal was opening up almost a month ago while Disney, at the risk of losing even more money, they decided to keep their parks closed until July 11th, for the safety of their guests and cast members. The same goes for the reasoning of this fence.


----------



## Mit88

Nothing that Disney has done yet has caught me off guard thinking they didn’t have to do what they did. All of what they’ve done so far has made complete sense in terms of guest and CM safety measures. None of it is ideal. But ever since late March I knew I wouldnt be walking into Disney, whether it was my original June trip, or my current August trip the way I saw it in October 2019. And they really haven’t been secretive of what they were doing. The communication has been a little off, but when information has leaked out, its been fairly easy to connect dots of what that information would mean in terms of added safety measures


----------



## AmberMV

Llama mama said:


> Right about now I could use some popcorn.........
> and maybe a ADR info news release


Not tonight, unfortunately.  Maybe we will hear something tomorrow on ADRs, but I get more and more of a feeling that ADRs won't be what we are used to expecting if/when they announce them (i.e. first couple weeks walk-up only, only booking a few days ahead of time, etc)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Llama mama said:


> Right about now I could use some popcorn.........
> and maybe a ADR info news release


Same.
Wondering if they announce, or just casually open them. 
I would prefer not to set an alarm to get up at 5am every morning checking, but I may have to. 
Surely if it is a new system, they announce, right?


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> Where was this quest when Universal was opening up almost a month ago while Disney, at the risk of losing even more money, they decided to keep their parks closed until July 11th, for the safety of their guests and cast members. The same goes for the reasoning of this fence.


So they signed a mega deal with the NBA for the safety of their guests? Ok. Got it.


----------



## Krandor

glocker said:


> So they signed a mega deal with the NBA for the safety of their guests? Ok. Got it.



They were never going to open all resorts on day 1 so putting NBA in a few resorts really doesn't change much.


----------



## glocker

Krandor said:


> They were never going to open all resorts on day 1 so putting NBA in a few resorts really doesn't change much.


Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.

So many Disney apologists. SMH


----------



## Mit88

glocker said:


> So they signed a mega deal with the NBA for the safety of their guests? Ok. Got it.



What difference does that make if they were holding off the opening of the parks until July 11th? Why not get the extra month of parks revenue by opening up when Universal did? Oh, because they didnt feel their safety measures were where they felt comfortable to bring their CMs back and bring in guests, even at an incredibly reduced capacity

As Krandor said, look at all of the resorts that aren’t open. If the NBA weren’t playing at Disney, those resorts probably still wouldnt be open to guests, and the boardwalk could still have possibly been blocked off at the slide to avoid potential guest injury.


----------



## pepperandchips

glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH


There are plenty of pixie dusters on the disboards but there aren’t too many I’ve seen in this thread. I’m staying at riviera next week and not very happy that I can’t walk/run/dawdle around the full circuit of the lake by Caribbean Beach because that path is closed, too. It has nothing to do with the NBA or MLS. The resort is closed because we’re in the midst of the pandemic and demand stinks. There’s not a fence restricting access to CBR (yet?) but you still can’t access it. Nothing in our DVC membership documents gave us access to other Disney resorts - am I happy about it? No. But others explaining that this access would have been restricted irrespective of the sports contracts doesn’t make them apologists. 

And I do think you have every right to be disappointed and angry with Disney and hope you will write them if you do cancel or move your stay.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH



I don’t think it’s Disney apologists so much as pandemic vacationing realists.

They can pull back on most everything for any reason they feel like and your choices are basically going to be deal with it or don’t go. That’s the reality of going there right now, make the best of it and roll with the punches, or postpone.

I think it’s less defending and more like, we’ve been watching this stuff go on for months now and see the disappointments that have been rolling in. So I sympathize that something you’ve been looking forward to is gone now, and I think you’re entitled to feel disappointed (not like you need my permission) but this is the kind of stuff that people should mentally prepare to happen in this reopening period, possibly be sprung on then mid trip.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

glocker said:


> It's not just the fence; though the fence is symbolic. The quest for every dollar they can grab has been sticking in my craw for years. They have been slowly shutting out the little guy, and making decisions that are very anti-Disney. If Walt saw these fences going up at GF and YC he would not be happy. He'd say it's a bad show. Additionally, Walt was all about making the parks accessible to all. This is not the Walt way.
> As for the HS walkway, thanks for the recommendation. I don't know that we'll need it though, as I intend on canceling or moving back to my home resort of OKW.



Sounds like you have been unhappy with Disney for a long time. I figured it was about more than just the fence and more of a last straw situation.

I always hesitate to speculate on what Walt would do. I don’t really think anyone knows what he would do in any situation, especially not in 2020 in the middle of a pandemic 50+ years after his death.


----------



## Krandor

glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH



The fences are really the only change which are temporary. Are those really such a big deal? 

And to your question would regular guests have remained at YC, GF or CBR I think the answer is no. They clearly didn't need those rooms for guests so those guests were likely moved regardless. It is possible YC, GF and CBR were open and guests at other resorts were moved to those but guests were getting moved under any situation. 

I find it interesting how much people so dislike the NBA/MLS being around.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Sounds like you have been unhappy with Disney for a long time. I figured it was about more than just the fence and more of a last straw.
> 
> I always hesitate to speculate on what Walt would do. I don’t really think anyone knows what he would do in any situation, especially not in 2020 in the middle of a pandemic 50+ years after his death.



Everytime I see him talk about Epcot I wonder if he would have been disappointed at what WDW has turned into, and how since his death there have been 4 (right?) additional MK like parks built around the world.

They strayed from his plans decades ago.


----------



## Mit88

Understanding why Disney would be taking safety measures seriously isnt being a Disney apologist. 

I’ve been critical about the way they’re treating APs.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Everytime I see him talk about Epcot I wonder if he would have been disappointed at what WDW has turned into, and how since his death there have been 4 (right?) additional MK like parks built around the world.
> 
> They strayed from his plans decades ago.



Walt was a visionary like Steve Jobs and others. That is hard to replicate. I'm a comic guy and there are reports that Howard Stark and the "Stark Expo" were based off of Walt and the World Fair. If he had lived longer what all could he have given us? Maybe not something like the Iron Man suit but a bet a lot of really cool things which would extend well beyond theme park rides. I'd bet we'd have technology we use every day that would have come out of his work.


----------



## Arguetafamily

pepperandchips said:


> There are plenty of pixie dusters on the disboards but there aren’t too many I’ve seen in this thread. I’m staying at riviera next week and not very happy that I can’t walk/run/dawdle around the full circuit of the lake by Caribbean Beach because that path is closed, too. It has nothing to do with the NBA or MLS. The resort is closed because we’re in the midst of the pandemic and demand stinks. There’s not a fence restricting access to CBR (yet?) but you still can’t access it. Nothing in our DVC membership documents gave us access to other Disney resorts - am I happy about it? No. But others explaining that this access would have been restricted irrespective of the sports contracts doesn’t make them apologists.
> 
> And I do think you have every right to be disappointed and angry with Disney and hope you will write them if you do cancel or move your stay.



That's the reality of life...perspective. Period.

We have gone to Disney 10 times now. We are also DVC owners. This is not our first trip, it isn't the first time in many years, we didn't "save" up for this, etc. etc. There are many variables to why someone would be upset about this.
We are a little disappointed because it will be my in laws first time, but they are not too upset because they just want to get away.

Earlier this month, hubby and I went to Arizona for only 2 days, for business...I was so happy to tag along, even with my husband being on the phone most of the time, having to wear masks on the plane, and so on. Getting away for a bit, alone, rarely happens for us. So getting to go to Disney, only us and a couple of other adults - IF Disney doesn't delay opening, after all these spikes...happy camper right here...Perspective


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Walt was a visionary like Steve Jobs and others. That is hard to replicate. I'm a comic guy and there are reports that Howard Stark and the "Stark Expo" were based off of Walt and the World Fair. If he had lived longer what all could he have given us? Maybe not something like the Iron Man suit but a bet a lot of really cool things which would extend well beyond theme park rides. I'd bet we'd have technology we use every day that would have come out of his work.



Its fun to wonder about, isn’t it?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Everytime I see him talk about Epcot I wonder if he would have been disappointed at what WDW has turned into, and how since his death there have been 4 (right?) additional MK like parks built around the world.
> 
> They strayed from his plans decades ago.



They strayed, yeah. And I’m not sure we’d see ANY of the non Disney specific IPs inside of the parks. But thats not necessarily a good or bad thing. Indiana Jones Adventure is one of my favorite rides ive ever ridden. Would that ride have been made if Walt was alive? Would making a majority of original rides have kept interest of kids through the 90s-now? 

While I believe Walt would have brought balance to the parks, there’s a lot of things at the Disney Parks that I love that probably wouldnt exist if he were still in charge


----------



## Krandor

Arguetafamily said:


> That's the reality of life...perspective. Period.
> 
> We have gone to Disney 10 times now. We are also DVC owners. This is not our first trip, it isn't the first time in many years, we didn't "save" up for this, etc. etc. There are many variables to why someone would be upset about this.
> We are a little disappointed because it will be my in laws first time, but they are not too upset because they just want to get away.
> 
> Earlier this month, hubby and I went to Arizona for only 2 days, for business...I was so happy to tag along, even with my husband being on the phone most of the time, having to wear masks on the plane, and so on. Getting away for a bit, alone, rarely happens for us. So getting to go to Disney, only us and a couple of other adults - IF Disney doesn't delay opening, after all these spikes...happy camper right here...Perspective



Good perspective. Not the best time for a first trip for the in laws but since you know your way around you can explain how things are not normal and what normal is. 

We are still in the middle of a pandemic and based on current numbers in a bad part of it.   We just have to deal with things as they are right now and appreciate that we CAN do certain things right now and understand percautions are the only was we can do those things currently.  The alternative is to shut them down which nobody wants.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> Walt was a visionary like Steve Jobs and others. That is hard to replicate. I'm a comic guy and there are reports that Howard Stark and the "Stark Expo" were based off of Walt and the World Fair. If he had lived longer what all could he have given us? Maybe not something like the Iron Man suit but a bet a lot of really cool things which would extend well beyond theme park rides. I'd bet we'd have technology we use every day that would have come out of his work.



Haha....I always assumed this, but thought it was just my Disney-colored glasses wishing it so.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Its fun to wonder about, isn’t it?



It is. I could see a Walt Disney Company under Walt as a combination of the entertainment company they are now and a company like Apple as well and the two feeding off each other. Kinda like how the space program created a lot of side projects that we use a lot like Velcro. I could see Walt developing rides and stuff that had technology that could be used on the commercial side as well. 

It is fun to think about.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mit88 said:


> May I suggest *PPD’ing* your trip until after the NBA leaves Y&B club?


You got me there - what is “PPD”?


----------



## Mit88

Perdita&Pongo said:


> You got me there - what is “PPD”?



Postpone


----------



## jenjersnap

The fence is a small inconvenience for walking to DHS and the BW pool, I am pretty glad to see the slide entrance outside the fence because that is a small signal that the NBA won’t be using SAB. I don’t want to repeat myself and I am no whiner, but Disney has treated us particularly poorly (other people too, of course) and the only thing that will put me over the edge and cause me to pull out the guest communications email is if the NBA is using SAB. Honestly, I haven’t believed it - the YC pool is delightful, very secluded and has a hot tub, staffing is an issue and visibility is most certainly an issue with the only fix a very expensive endeavor - and I still would be surprised if it came to pass.

i guess we shall see.


----------



## pepperandchips

Arguetafamily said:


> That's the reality of life...perspective. Period.
> 
> We have gone to Disney 10 times now. We are also DVC owners. This is not our first trip, it isn't the first time in many years, we didn't "save" up for this, etc. etc. There are many variables to why someone would be upset about this.
> We are a little disappointed because it will be my in laws first time, but they are not too upset because they just want to get away.
> 
> Earlier this month, hubby and I went to Arizona for only 2 days, for business...I was so happy to tag along, even with my husband being on the phone most of the time, having to wear masks on the plane, and so on. Getting away for a bit, alone, rarely happens for us. So getting to go to Disney, only us and a couple of other adults - IF Disney doesn't delay opening, after all these spikes...happy camper right here...Perspective


I agree with you - it’s about what you choose to focus on, but I didn’t want to throw fuel on the fire of a poster who is justifiably upset about a shortage in the amenities we’ve been conditioned by Disney to expect. There’s a reason why DVC commands the price it does when other timeshare resales are literally given away, and it’s not just the accommodations (units). I am really looking forward to pool time, the opportunity to sit on a balcony with coffee or a cocktail and enjoy the Disney view, basically any view other than the four walls of my home... someone else having cleaned the sheets and scrubbed the bathroom, using someone else’s power bill to crank my AC down to the 60s 

And I recognize that during the pandemic I need to temper my expectations - but my dvc points still cost what they cost to own, and the points chart isn’t altered based on things not being available. It’s okay to be disappointed. I’m choosing to try to focus on the donut, not on the hole, but not everyone can do that and that’s okay too.


----------



## New Mouse

This just in...putting up fences to block off walkways that have no logical reason to be blocked off...isnt about safety.


----------



## Krandor

jenjersnap said:


> The fence is a small inconvenience for walking to DHS and the BW pool, I am pretty glad to see the slide entrance outside the fence because that is a small signal that the NBA won’t be using SAB. I don’t want to repeat myself and I am no whiner, but Disney has treated us particularly poorly (other people too, of course) and the only thing that will put me over the edge and cause me to pull out the guest communications email is if the NBA is using SAB. Honestly, I haven’t believed it - the YC pool is delightful, very secluded and has a hot tub, staffing is an issue and visibility is most certainly an issue with the only fix a very expensive endeavor - and I still would be surprised if it came to pass.
> 
> i guess we shall see.



I seriously doubt nba will use Sab or at most just the hot tub but doubt that.  yiu won’t see nba in the lasyriver or the slides I’m almost completely sure.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> This just in...putting up fences to block off walkways that have no logical reason to be blocked off...isnt about safety.



Then why are they doing it? Just to piss off their guests at BC, BW, Swan and Dolphin? Yeah, I’m sure that’s why they did it and absolutely not for safety reasons.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> This just in...putting up fences to block off walkways that have no logical reason to be blocked off...isnt about safety.



Without blocking that walkway you’d pretty much be able to stand there and gawk at NBA players.

I think player security (and safety) is a big reason why they would be stopping traffic on that walkway. We were having discussions questioning how they’re going to block YC off completely for the NBA when the surrounding area is open before it was even announced when it was just a rumor. It makes sense that there’s now a fence.


----------



## glocker

pepperandchips said:


> There are plenty of pixie dusters on the disboards but there aren’t too many I’ve seen in this thread. I’m staying at riviera next week and not very happy that I can’t walk/run/dawdle around the full circuit of the lake by Caribbean Beach because that path is closed, too. It has nothing to do with the NBA or MLS. The resort is closed because we’re in the midst of the pandemic and demand stinks. There’s not a fence restricting access to CBR (yet?) but you still can’t access it. Nothing in our DVC membership documents gave us access to other Disney resorts - am I happy about it? No. But others explaining that this access would have been restricted irrespective of the sports contracts doesn’t make them apologists.
> 
> And I do think you have every right to be disappointed and angry with Disney and hope you will write them if you do cancel or move your stay.


Unfortunately I have written several emails to DVC, starting on May 29th...I have yet to receive one response. Very unDisney of them. And I understand that we are in a pandemic, and never said that I had a problem with Disney limiting capacity, or dining, or parkhopping, or waiting to open. I applaud their plan for masks, social distancing and all that. But the closing of guest paths at resorts that will be open, because of the NBA, is problematic. I know what I bought, and as a 20 year member I can assure you that the value of that DVC ownership has been in decline over the past 10 years; not monetary decline, but perceived value.


----------



## Tjddis

Zq





glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH


Wow I’m with you in your “last strawism” I’ve mooned for a while about the expanded money grabbing at WDW...won’t bore you with all things that have annoyed me through the years...and I’m on record being far less than thrilled with how they’ve handled the current situation
But I am also aware I sound a lot like my father: “well back in my day...”
It’s just not the way the world is anymore, sadly.  Enough is never enough.  More profits, more cash, and if the customer isn’t as happy as they used to be we will just replace them with the next one, or ten
Heck I worked 25 years for a company that was once known for impeccable products. helped build it into a power in its industry and then got told I had to go cause I had too much equity...along with many others.  Now it’s just another junk factory.  
Entertainment companies appear to be particularly ruthless in the pursuit of the bottom line
So no place is like it used to be.  Even WDW.  I suspect many of us bring our kids there because we remember good times, simpler times.  And don’t get me wrong, WDW is still better than most, that’s why we’re here...and why we’ll go back again
But if you know anyplace as good as it ever was lmk and I’ll give it a shot...


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Mit88 said:


> Then why are they doing it? Just to piss off their guests at BC, BW, Swan and Dolphin? Yeah, I’m sure that’s why they did it and absolutely not for safety reasons.



I think anyone going to Disney in July especially knowing all the stuff going on, including with the NBA waives the right to get pissed off at Disney for these type of issues. Especially when it’s already known before people get there.

Many things are gonna piss the guests off when they get there. The compromise to opening now is to basically take it and realize, it’s not a normal Disney trip this time around.

Sounds nuts but thats Disney currently

Normal Disney will return one day


----------



## HorizonOne

New Mouse said:


> This just in...putting up fences to block off walkways that have no logical reason to be blocked off...isnt about safety.



I think it’s for the safety of the players to deter the average person away from them.  A lot of money is riding on these players.


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think anyone going to Disney in July especially knowing all the stuff going on, including with the NBA waives the right to get pissed off at Disney for these type of issues. Especially when it’s already known before people get there.
> 
> Many things are gonna piss the guests off when they get there. The compromise to opening now is to basically take it and realize, it’s not a normal Disney trip this time around.
> 
> Sounds nuts but thats Disney currently
> 
> Normal Disney will return one day



Sure, everyone is very much entitled to be a human and have a reaction, good or bad. The issue I have is planning this trip as if its a normal trip. I’m a nobody and even I said on June 16th when they announced the resorts that NBA players would be staying at that they would put a fence blocking SAB from guests at other resorts. Even if I was wrong, as someone who is going in August, I’ve prepared myself to not be surprised with any possible safety measures that Disney would enforce.


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I think anyone going to Disney in July especially knowing all the stuff going on, including with the NBA waives the right to get pissed off at Disney for these type of issues. Especially when it’s already known before people get there.
> 
> Many things are gonna piss the guests off when they get there. The compromise to opening now is to basically take it and realize, it’s not a normal Disney trip this time around.
> 
> Sounds nuts but thats Disney currently
> 
> Normal Disney will return one day



agree.

lit seems people think the nba is taking things that guests should have.

nba is not getting Sab

nba is not Taking park reservations slots. 

nba is not kicking people out of being able to come. Rooms were going to be empty and people were going to be moved nba or not.

the fences are nba but tenporary and will go.


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> Then why are they doing it? Just to piss off their guests at BC, BW, Swan and Dolphin? Yeah, I’m sure that’s why they did it and absolutely not for safety reasons.


Your "safety" argument is ludicrous. Has it been an issue in the past? People climbing fences or structures to use waterslides? If it's about that, then you could erect a fence at the gate to the waterslide tower. This has everything to do with the NBA being on site. Is it for their safety? Maybe so. But now we're back to screwing the regular guest to satisfy the big money deal. 
Let's move off this line of argument, so that people can get back on track. I just posted to vent a bit as I am extremely disappointed. Give a guy a break.


----------



## HorizonOne

glocker said:


> Your "safety" argument is ludicrous. Has it been an issue in the past? People climbing fences or structures to use waterslides? If it's about that, then you could erect a fence at the gate to the waterslide tower. This has everything to do with the NBA being on site. Is it for their safety? Maybe so. But now we're back to screwing the regular guest to satisfy the big money deal.
> Let's move off this line of argument, so that people can get back on track. I just posted to vent a bit as I am extremely disappointed. Give a guy a break.



You can’t fault Disney with the NBA and MLS agreement.  In a time they have lost all revenue for the last several months... now Disney gets to host the NBA and MLS championships!   The TV revenue alone helps ESPN, the rental of the properties and venues.  Heck Las Vegas is so excited they can have regular sports betting!  

So serious money is riding on this season resuming and I can’t fault Disney for wanting to protect this investment by putting up deterrents for   the good of the players.

Yes it’s disappointing with what you are going through and I’m really sorry it’s happening. For Disney it’s just to big of PR and financial gain for them to turn down.


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Everytime I see him talk about Epcot I wonder if he would have been disappointed at what WDW has turned into, and how since his death there have been 4 (right?) additional MK like parks built around the world.
> 
> They strayed from his plans decades ago.



For sure on EP - they strayed FAR from Walt's vision.  If he were alive we wouldn't have movie sequels either!


----------



## one_cat

We don't go until September so we are lucky that we are able to wait and watch the July/August folks.  We continue to go back and forth as far as cancelling our trip but we keep thinking if not Disney then where?  Many destinations don't want tourists at all and many (Nevada) are as strapped for amenities as Disney is.  What would make us cancel at this point would be if the experience just becomes too poor to make it worth the travel to Disney even to sit in a beautiful room and spend a bit of time in the parks.  We are already planning to rent a car - something we haven't done since the '90s.  However we are waiting for news on the ADRs.  We are counting on ADRs to give us some relief from the heat, much more so than usual with the mask requirements.  If ADRs are severely limited or impossible to come by, we will probably cancel.  If they start limiting entry into Disney Springs we may cancel as well.  With severely shortened park times and no hopping DS is really the only nighttime entertainment.   We have been to Disney going on 20 times since our first in 1998 and have been DVC owners since 1999 so this is not our first rodeo and certainly we will be back so we are willing for this to be a different kind of trip.  But we are also planning and expecting that Disney even with the times and the pandemic will try to make our expensive trip magical.


----------



## Mit88

Marthasor said:


> For sure on EP - they strayed FAR from Walt's vision.  If he were alive we wouldn't have movie sequels either!



What would scare me is if Walt didnt pass away, and EPCOT was built as planned, how long would it have truly been sustainable? He had plans to keep it sustainable for a long time, but would it have survived time without it being under construction non-stop? 

And if he were alive to see the demise of one of his most passionate projects, how would that have impacted him? 


If he were alive, he wouldn’t have purchased Marvel and the MCU would have ended after Captain America:The First Avenger because Paramount was looking to get out of their MCU commitments due to their inability to secure certain characters. I’m not sure another movie studio would have allowed the MCU to carry on 10 movies, let alone 22 with very little input of their own


----------



## Broncho52

glocker said:


> Your "safety" argument is ludicrous. Has it been an issue in the past? People climbing fences or structures to use waterslides? If it's about that, then you could erect a fence at the gate to the waterslide tower. This has everything to do with the NBA being on site. Is it for their safety? Maybe so. But now we're back to screwing the regular guest to satisfy the big money deal.
> Let's move off this line of argument, so that people can get back on track. I just posted to vent a bit as I am extremely disappointed. Give a guy a break.


You are choosing to go when everyone knows it is different.  Acting like it was the NBA or guests is shortsighted.  It’s pretty clear there are not enough guest interested in going so Disney was smart to get some extra revenue from the NBA and MLS.  And that revenue is not coming from what they are paying for the resort.  It’s coming from the TV ad dollars Disney won’t lose because the playoffs and finals will happen and a majority of that is on ESPN/ABC.  The ads from the finals alone which is all on ABC is around 300 million.

Also pretty much everyone knows that timeshares have their headaches.  This is one.  As much as everyone on here thinks they are a “owner” you will never be treated that way.  Disney is going to do what they want with their properties.  You just paid a bunch of money up front for the right to stay at nice hotels and if you do it enough it may save some money.


----------



## Brianstl

Marthasor said:


> For sure on EP - they strayed FAR from Walt's vision.  If he were alive we wouldn't have movie sequels either!


Son of Flubber?


----------



## Dentam

I think it's interesting that people are so upset by the NBA being at Disney.  This is a deal that could potentially save a lot of the experiences we value in the parks.  Without this income, Disney would no doubt need to make even more cuts down the road, including laying off CM's, which has already happened at Universal.  This could still happen of course, but just think how much worse it could be if they didn't have this deal with the different sports teams.  I honestly think this is a win-win situation for them and that any minor inconveniences caused by the few months these teams are on property will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dentam said:


> I think it's interesting that people are so upset by the NBA being at Disney.  This is a deal that could potentially save a lot of the experiences we value in the parks.  Without this income, Disney would no doubt need to make even more cuts down the road, including laying off CM's, which has already happened at Universal.  This could still happen of course, but just think how much worse it could be if they didn't have this deal with the different sports teams.  I honestly think this is a win-win situation for them and that any minor inconveniences caused by the few months these teams are on property will be well worth it in the end.



Ding ding ding! We have a winner!

I said the same thing weeks ago and got laughed off stage.

That money coming in is good for us fans.

I also wish it was shocking that 10 pages of this thread have been about a fence.


----------



## curse reversed

SaintsManiac said:


> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!
> 
> I said the same thing weeks ago and got laughed off stage.
> 
> That money coming in is good for us fans.
> 
> I also wish it was shocking that 10 pages of this thread have been about a fence.


That's what I was going to say as well.  Remember early on when Disney said they have to take into consideration whether or not it makes financial sense to open the parks.  They're likely making so much money from the NBA and MLS that it doesn't matter how much the parks take in.  If one or both of them cancel due to the uptick in cases here in Florida then Disney would have to revisit the viability of the parks.  I also think it would have looked bad if the parks were closed to the public but a bunch of highly-paid athletes were using the complex.


----------



## wareagle57

Has there been any news about preview sign ups? I’m surprised we haven’t heard anything yet. I try to keep up with this thread but it’s such a catch all of everything.


----------



## JacknSally

wareagle57 said:


> Has there been any news about preview sign ups? I’m surprised we haven’t heard anything yet. I try to keep up with this thread but it’s such a catch all of everything.



*No, nothing yet.*


----------



## Tjddis

Broncho52 said:


> You are choosing to go when everyone knows it is different.  Acting like it was the NBA or guests is shortsighted.  It’s pretty clear there are not enough guest interested in going so Disney was smart to get some extra revenue from the NBA and MLS.  And that revenue is not coming from what they are paying for the resort.  It’s coming from the TV ad dollars Disney won’t lose because the playoffs and finals will happen and a majority of that is on ESPN/ABC.  The ads from the finals alone which is all on ABC is around 300 million.
> 
> Also pretty much everyone knows that timeshares have their headaches.  This is one.  As much as everyone on here thinks they are a “owner” you will never be treated that way.  Disney is going to do what they want with their properties.  You just paid a bunch of money up front for the right to stay at nice hotels and if you do it enough it may save some money.


I think he’s just upset with what he perceives as all this being another in a long line of money grabs that he feels has negatively affected the value of/enjoyment of his investment and he wanted to vent.  I sympathize with his sentiment.  I can choose to cancel my trip to a better time.  he’s invested in dvc for the long haul.   You are right as rain as far as going during these times.  That’s a reason why I’m not...


----------



## wareagle57

SaintsManiac said:


> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!
> 
> I said the same thing weeks ago and got laughed off stage.
> 
> That money coming in is good for us fans.
> 
> I also wish it was shocking that 10 pages of this thread have been about a fence.



I don't see how the NBA coming isn't anything but a positive thing for all of us. That said, I think maybe people are weary of just how exactly the extra cash will be used. Yes, Universal just layed off some TMs. But can we really discount the CPs, IP, and entertainers that were laid off back at the very beginning? I don't have the numbers, but I suspect it was way higher than Universal's layoffs.  

Even pre-covid I think many of us were fed up with the way Disney was using it's cashflow, cutting experiences, and leaving areas dormant indefinitely, and intentionally leaving capacity unutilized like Primeval Whirl. Reskinning rides instead of building new things where space is being wasted.


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> We don’t know that yet until whoever took the pic gets us one from the other side.  If all of YC is blocked off like I think it will be, guests of a BCV will be going over to the BW side if they’d like to take the boat to HS.





JessicaW1234 said:


> Does the fence mean that guests at the Poly will not have access to the boat to GF?





JessicaW1234 said:


> Not even to the parks?



Ive heard no boats at all at the beginning phase.  Only transportation will be ferry,  monorail, bus and skyliner


mcomber7 said:


> Has anyone been to Universal at rope drop?  Anyone have any thoughts or guesses how that will work at Disney?


I think Disney will be prepared to open the gates when capacity fills the courtyard at each park,  I'm interested to see if mk main street opens an hour before like it used to
Universal rope drop has been a breeze


----------



## Dulcee

What do we think about places like Garden Grill, if they still do breakfast, being open before park hours?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Hmm... So, bus only at WL? That sucks. A lot.


----------



## apcrabtree

Is anyone else missing the park reservations that they made under "My Plans"?


----------



## cakebaker

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Hmm... So, bus only at WL? That sucks. A lot.



It really sucks for FW Cabins. I'm not a fan of that resort to start with, but to have to deal with their bus system and no other option would make me stay home. I'm just not seeing the safety reasons for not running boats. They seem a lot safer to me than enclosed, air conditioned busses.


----------



## Llama mama

apcrabtree said:


> Is anyone else missing the park reservations that they made under "My Plans"?


No mine are still there.


----------



## Dulcee

cakebaker said:


> It really sucks for FW Cabins. I'm not a fan of that resort to start with, but to have to deal with their bus system and no other option would make me stay home. I'm just not seeing the safety reasons for not running boats. They seem a lot safer to me than enclosed, air conditioned busses.


Capacity maybe? With social distancing on some of the smaller launches how many could you realistically put on at once, maybe it just wasn't worth it or they anticipated it creating lines?


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!
> 
> I said the same thing weeks ago and got laughed off stage.
> 
> That money coming in is good for us fans.
> 
> I also wish it was shocking that 10 pages of this thread have been about a fence.


I always thought the same.  Good deal for Disney to re coup lost money.


----------



## Aeralie

Many may be happy to hear multiple Epcot construction projects are again seeing movement today. Better late than never... perhaps more literally than ever at this point!


----------



## Doingitagain

apcrabtree said:


> Is anyone else missing the park reservations that they made under "My Plans"?


You might try that question on this thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-world-reservation-system-post-1-for-links.3805139/page-261


----------



## hertamaniac

Super Nintendo World opening delayed.

https://www.engadget.com/universal-delays-super-nintendo-world-theme-park-214833102.html


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> It really sucks for FW Cabins. I'm not a fan of that resort to start with, but to have to deal with their bus system and no other option would make me stay home. I'm just not seeing the safety reasons for not running boats. They seem a lot safer to me than enclosed, air conditioned busses.



I'm a huge fan of FW and the cabins, but you're right.....if they are only running buses then it's not good.  We like boat hopping from FW so this will really limit the experience.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> It really sucks for FW Cabins. I'm not a fan of that resort to start with, but to have to deal with their bus system and no other option would make me stay home. I'm just not seeing the safety reasons for not running boats. They seem a lot safer to me than enclosed, air conditioned busses.



I think it’s just due to capacity. Only a small
number of people would fit socially distanced on the boats, and they can’t just deploy more boats to make up for the low capacity. With closed resorts, they can deploy more buses to make up for the low capacity.


----------



## Ariel 1715

SaintsManiac said:


> Ding ding ding! We have a winner!
> 
> I said the same thing weeks ago and got laughed off stage.
> 
> That money coming in is good for us fans.
> 
> I also wish it was shocking that 10 pages of this thread have been about a fence.


 I agree! Can't we just get back to days of giving park information and tips? Everyday it is a new argument about masks, tickets, fences, NBA etc... Disney has to do what they have to do to survive. We are in the middle of a horrible pandemic that no one has had to deal with before! Yes this may be inconvenient but everyone does have a choice if it bothers you that bad go another time!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s just due to capacity. Only a small
> number of people would fit socially distanced on the boats, and they can’t just deploy more boats to make up for the low capacity. With closed resorts, they can deploy more buses to make up for the low capacity.


I agree think about the number of people on the boat and then cut that number in half then add the time to get to MK. how many boat are you going to wait to get there for opening? I remember one night waiting 6 boats on way back at closing. so yes I think buses will be better but different


----------



## Chumpieboy

mmackeymouse said:


> How bout N-DIS



Law and Mobile Order?


----------



## BrianR

Krandor said:


> I hear this kind of thing all the time.  Parks shouldn't be so expensive so everybody can go or NBA/NFL/college football shouldn't be so expensive that an average family an go.   The problem on all of this is there is a limited capacity.  If you made say NFL games $10 a ticket all that would happen is they are sold out in 2-3 minutes if that and that average family still likely can't go unless they could be online right when tickets went on sale and got very lucky.  Theme parks are the same.  There is still only so much capacity.  It sucks but it is reality.  There is simply no way to allow all 380M people in the US access to the parks even if you wanted to.  It sucks that it is expensive and I get that - I hate spending as much money I do though I often go on a very low budget.  It is even worse in a pandemic but even before covid if you made tickets $20 for WDW it would be so crowded nobody would have a good time.



But is it really limited when only MK goes into capacity throttle mode 2 days a year?  The limitation is the ticket price.  It's like cars, you can either go for volume sales, or you can go premium on price / "amenities / luxury" and lower volume.  Over the last 30 years you can see the slow trend to the latter.  They could still be rolling an under $100 ticket price and have plenty of capacity, they just don't want the CM overhead to do it or the volume, because the slow period you would have to cut CM staff, which doesn't look good in analyst reports.

As for the fence at YC, they could very well have put up fence all along the walkway, but a $1000 fence job is much cheaper than a $50000 fence job, especially when you have to buy hundreds of mattresses and microwaves for these NBA rooms.  Fitting the requirements as cheap as possible is why the fence is the way it is there, no doubt about it.


----------



## Eric Smith

glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH


How are DVC owners inconvenienced?  The only amenity that you could argue was taken away due to the NBA is SAB, but that's debatable.  There are fences up around Yacht Club and part of the Grand Floridian, but that's about it.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm at Boardwalk now and my son and I sat on a bench outside of Beach Club and watched the fence being put up yesterday. It's kind of ugly but I don't think it's really a big deal. If you want to take a walk or run you can go to Beach Club and back or to Hollywood Studios. People walking to Epcot from the Swan and Dolphin will have a slightly longer walk but not too bad.

If this becomes an annual event maybe they'll come up with a better way of doing things.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dulcee said:


> What do we think about places like Garden Grill, if they still do breakfast, being open before park hours?


I would think no breakfast at all since Epcot doesn't open until 11am.


----------



## LSUmiss

Ariel 1715 said:


> I agree! Can't we just get back to days of giving park information and tips? Everyday it is a new argument about masks, tickets, fences, NBA etc... Disney has to do what they have to do to survive. We are in the middle of a horrible pandemic that no one has had to deal with before! Yes this may be inconvenient but everyone does have a choice if it bothers you that bad go another time!


I agree for the most part; however, it becomes an argument when ppl insist on telling others their complaints aren’t valid & they need to to just be happy to give Disney money b/c it’s a pandemic. Just let ppl vent if they want & ignore it if you (collective) don’t agree.


----------



## Davdingo

Aeralie said:


> Many may be happy to hear multiple Epcot construction projects are again seeing movement today. Better late than never... perhaps more literally than ever at this point!


some may bypass this post of yours but I'm extremely excited for the construction to start up again. Epcot needs it badly. any glimmer of hope is still....well hope


----------



## Anna_Sh

Aeralie said:


> Many may be happy to hear multiple Epcot construction projects are again seeing movement today. Better late than never... perhaps more literally than ever at this point!


Do we know which ones?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Yes but if that pool isn’t staffed than that’s an issue. SAB requires a decent amount of staff.


SAB risk of injury is also a lot higher than at the quiet pool.


----------



## Dentam

LSUmiss said:


> I agree for the most part; however, it becomes an argument when ppl insist on telling others their complaints aren’t valid & they need to to just be happy to give Disney money b/c it’s a pandemic. Just let ppl vent if they want & ignore it if you (collective) don’t agree.



Most of the comments I've seen here have been telling people to reschedule if the changes are too much for them, not to be happy giving Disney money during a pandemic.


----------



## Krandor

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm at Boardwalk now and my son and I sat on a bench outside of Beach Club and watched the fence being put up yesterday. It's kind of ugly but I don't think it's really a big deal. If you want to take a walk or run you can go to Beach Club and back or to Hollywood Studios. People walking to Epcot from the Swan and Dolphin will have a slightly longer walk but not too bad.
> 
> If this becomes an annual event maybe they'll come up with a better way of doing things.




And S&D currentty has MLS players who won't be going to epcot.  By the time MLS finishes probably will be close to when NBA will be out of YC.  So doubt there will be a large period of time where S&D guests are inconvienced.


----------



## princesscinderella

cakebaker said:


> It really sucks for FW Cabins. I'm not a fan of that resort to start with, but to have to deal with their bus system and no other option would make me stay home. I'm just not seeing the safety reasons for not running boats. They seem a lot safer to me than enclosed, air conditioned busses.



I also think the resort boats are one the hardest to social distance for cast members.  A lot of times they would offer a hand to load onto the small boats.  Monorail, ferry and the skyliner has no “driver” that is in constant contact with guests like the small boats.  The buses are the worst and only take them if we plan on drinking.  Otherwise we drive even before the pandemic.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dentam said:


> Most of the comments I've seen here have been telling people to reschedule if the changes are too much for them, not to be happy giving Disney money during a pandemic.


Ok even so. Why bother? Ppl know rescheduling is an option. Just let ppl be & vent.


----------



## Spridell

Eric Smith said:


> How are DVC owners inconvenienced?  The only amenity that you could argue was taken away due to the NBA is SAB, but that's debatable.  There are fences up around Yacht Club and part of the Grand Floridian, but that's about it.



Yeah I agree.  If anything they are trying to make it like no big deal for the DVC owners by keeping open pretty much all of the GF main building to DVC members.  Plus its only temporary and that is probably why they are using the ugly fences.  Easy to take up and down.  Literally the day after NBA players leave the hotels are opening back up to the public.  They need it to be quick and easy.


----------



## Sandiz08

The skyliner resorts are looking more and more attractive now with the pandemic. Who woulda thought. I love the small boats from the MK area deluxe resorts, too bad they are gone.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I asked this before but didn’t see a response, although I think I posted during a kerfuffle and it was just missed.

What do you think they are gonna do about the biometric finger scans at park entry? I cant see them insisting you put your finger in a sweaty mess of germs during a pandemic nor do I think they will clean after each scan (sensitive electronics).  I thought I read that UO is checking IDs? Can’t see that happening at the ‘turnstiles’ of WDW parks.  Any ideas?


----------



## BrianR

Speaking of Swan and Dolphin yesterday 2 more teams arrived:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277431869580226560


----------



## Nvrgrowup

In almost 20yrs of DVC at BRV we have never taken the bus to Magic Kingdom. We love the boat ride and in some ways have thought of it as a  perk of staying there. But the way the boats are for the most part filled between WL and Ft. Wilderness would not be easy to social distance.


----------



## BrianR

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I asked this before but didn’t see a response, although I think I posted during a kerfuffle and it was just missed.
> 
> What do you think they are gonna do about the biometric finger scans at park entry? I cant see them insisting you put your finger in a sweaty mess of germs during a pandemic nor do I think they will clean after each scan (sensitive electronics).  I thought I read that UO is checking IDs? Can’t see that happening at the ‘turnstiles’ of WDW parks.  Any ideas?


In scenarios they've disabled fingerprints during normal operation if the crowds back up enough (I've had it happen at AK and MK).  That plus the park reservation I see them just tapping magic band / key card media and be done with it.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Sandiz08 said:


> The skyliner resorts are looking more and more attractive now with the pandemic. Who woulda thought. I love the small boats from the MK area deluxe resorts, too bad they are gone.


Do we know if there is a possibility the boats would be opened later this summer? These seem safer than the other transportation option because they are outside.


----------



## yulilin3

Word from Batuu
CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on

more info to come


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know which ones?



That was my first thought/question

I assume first priority is getting Rat up and running and then they need to figure out what they are doing with the center of Future World.  I assume (at least for now) the scale of the project is cut back but they need to do *something* ... And of course then Guardians, but that is sort of off on its own


----------



## Sandiz08

JessicaW1234 said:


> Do we know if there is a possibility the boats would be opened later this summer? These seem safer than the other transportation option because they are outside.


No idea, also no Minnie vans. We use those a few times a trip.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Is it rumor or news that you will no longer be able to upgrade/apply the value of a ticket to an AP purchase?  APs would be straight outright purchases only?


----------



## skeeter31

JessicaW1234 said:


> Do we know if there is a possibility the boats would be opened later this summer? These seem safer than the other transportation option because they are outside.


The only ones I could see them using at some point are those larger boats that have many rows of seating (I think they’re mainly used when other boats are being serviced), not the little tugboat looking boats that they normally use.


----------



## Dentam

LSUmiss said:


> Ok even so. Why bother? Ppl know rescheduling is an option. Just let ppl be & vent.



Some of it has been pretty repetitive.  Venting once, fine.  Multiple times to where you're bringing an entire thread down... that's when people get tired of it I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come



Thanks for the information!

But the important question: what is the Batuuan word for mask and face shield?


----------



## JessicaW1234

skeeter31 said:


> The only ones I could see them using at some point are those larger boats that have many rows of seating (I think they’re mainly used when other boats are being serviced), not the little tugboat looking boats that they normally use.


That would be a good idea- I wonder if they could use those instead of the tugboats at the resort launches


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is it rumor or news that you will no longer be able to upgrade/apply the value of a ticket to an AP purchase?  APs would be straight outright purchases only?



I haven't heard of that - but would be good info to know as we were thinking of getting APs for next year but with the new park reservation system were thinking, at least for the first trip, to get regular tickets and then towards the end upgrade them to APs...

... But maybe that "loophole" is why they wouldn't allow it any more


----------



## Aeralie

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> But the important question: what is the Batuuan word for mask and face shield?



“Route all power to forward deflector shields?”


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come


Can't wait to hear where the no mask zone is.

Glad to hear they are trying to compensate for the extra heat by letting them not wear hats.

Don't like the announcement situation.   Seems very unmagical.

Also surprised by not being able to take a quick picture without a mask (the falcon is outside right?)  Maybe I'm not visualizing the right spot (never been to the land)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I asked this before but didn’t see a response, although I think I posted during a kerfuffle and it was just missed.
> 
> What do you think they are gonna do about the biometric finger scans at park entry? I cant see them insisting you put your finger in a sweaty mess of germs during a pandemic nor do I think they will clean after each scan (sensitive electronics).  I thought I read that UO is checking IDs? Can’t see that happening at the ‘turnstiles’ of WDW parks.  Any ideas?



I wonder if they are needed.  I feel like some of the big reasons for the biometric scan was so if you had a multi day ticket (which reduces cost per day) you didn't use it for some days and then give to someone else for the rest and also for park hopping

Given that now with the reservations it is more like a series of individual tickets and no park hopping, maybe there really isn't as big a need for it


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave



That's interesting to hear.  I was assuming Disney would follow in Universal's steps and allow face shields for those with disabilities that affect their ability to wear a mask.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Can't wait to hear where the no mask zone is.
> 
> Glad to hear they are trying to compensate for the extra heat by letting them not wear hats.
> 
> Don't like the announcement situation.   Seems very unmagical.
> 
> Also surprised by not being able to take a quick picture without a mask (the falcon is outside right?)  Maybe I'm not visualizing the right spot (never been to the land)


no I meant inside the Falcon's holding room. No idea about outside pics


----------



## junderwood99

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Is it rumor or news that you will no longer be able to upgrade/apply the value of a ticket to an AP purchase?  APs would be straight outright purchases only?


That is what we are hearing as TA's - not sure how long it will be in place or if its a permanent move on Disney's part.


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> That's interesting to hear.  I was assuming Disney would follow in Universal's steps and allow face shields for those with disabilities that affect their ability to wear a mask.


and that might change, these are the parameters to start with


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> Can't wait to hear where the no mask zone is.
> 
> Glad to hear they are trying to compensate for the extra heat by letting them not wear hats.
> 
> Don't like the announcement situation.   Seems very unmagical.
> 
> Also surprised by not being able to take a quick picture without a mask (the falcon is outside right?)  Maybe I'm not visualizing the right spot (never been to the land)



Yes, the Falcon is outside and a big spot for photos - there is a spot (at least one) with a Photo pass person 

Maybe they will sell masks that fit the theme or at least Star Wars in general (beyond the Mandelorian one I know they sell)


----------



## rockpiece

Sandiz08 said:


> No idea, also no Minnie vans. We use those a few times a trip.



Just use a regular uber or lyft. Way cheaper than a mini van and sometimes quicker.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> no I meant inside the Falcon's holding room. No idea about outside pics


gotcha so the room with that table?  (sorry I'm not the star wars fan in the family lol)


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, the Falcon is outside and a big spot for photos - there is a spot (at least one) with a Photo pass person
> 
> Maybe they will sell masks that fit the theme or at least Star Wars in general (beyond the Mandelorian one I know they sell)


the SW 4 pack comes with Baby Yoda, ANH, SW logo blue and R2D2.
CM cannot wear themed masks just the regular company issued one


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> But the important question: what is the Batuuan word for mask and face shield?


They will tell people to put on their vader.


----------



## MrsBooch

rockpiece said:


> Just use a regular uber or lyft. Way cheaper than a mini van and sometimes quicker.



but it isnt adorable....


----------



## Sandiz08

MrsBooch said:


> but it isnt adorable....


It’s actually not way cheaper if you have to get Uber with a car seat, and hope they carry a car seat that fits your child. The cast members that drive the Minnie vans are also amazing. Well worth the price you pay. The Minnie van also can drop you off at the MK bus area vs. Uber/ Lyft can’t.


----------



## Spaceguy55

chicagoshannon said:


> Can't wait to hear where the no mask zone is.


I will guess the market area, that seems the most likely since they have shade , bathrooms and multiple entrances..
Just don't close Ronto Roasters !


----------



## RWinNOLA

yulilin3 said:


> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle.




How may people does each pod/vehicle normally accommodate?  I haven’t experienced either of these attractions yet.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> How may people does each pod/vehicle normally accommodate?  I haven’t experienced either of these attractions yet.


MFSR 6
RotR 8


----------



## Krandor

Spaceguy55 said:


> I will guess the market area, that seems the most likely since they have shade , bathrooms and multiple entrances..
> Just don't close Ronto Roasters !



Might make it the area in the corner by the milk stand and first order cargo.


----------



## RWinNOLA

yulilin3 said:


> no I meant inside the Falcon's holding room. No idea about outside pics



Also, any word on whether they still plan to open Oha’s in light of the FL order to close bars?


----------



## yulilin3

Spaceguy55 said:


> I will guess the market area, that seems the most likely since they have shade , bathrooms and multiple entrances..
> Just don't close Ronto Roasters !


actually makes a lot of sense, and all the stores are closed anyways


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RWinNOLA said:


> How may people does each pod/vehicle normally accommodate?  I haven’t experienced either of these attractions yet.



Putting it in spoilers in case people don't want to see:



Spoiler



For MF there are 6 to a pod

For RotR there are multiple parts - the real ride vehicle holds up to 8 but there are pre show elements that hold more than that - not sure exact number but probably at least 3 groups worth so I am interested if they keep even that section to only one group


----------



## Marthasor

glocker said:


> Would the fences be up at DVC resorts? Would DVC members who own at those resorts be inconvenced in a variety of ways if the NBA wasn't there? Would the "regular guests" have been able to remain at the resorts inhabited by the NBA and MLS? I think the answer to most or all of these questions is yes.
> 
> So many Disney apologists. SMH



GF and YC are not DVC resorts.  VGF and BCV are DVC resorts.  GF and YC are convention resorts and are subject to group buy-outs at any time.  Speculating that YC, GF and GDT/CSR would have opened if the NBA was not there is pure speculation.  Disney is a for-profit company and they are bleeding money right now.  They need to answer to their shareholders.  May sound cold, but it's true.  Particularly with the ever changing environment with the pandemic (numbers fluctuating, travel restrictions in place), getting solid deals signed with the NBA and MLS was a way to guarantee some revenue.  Would you like a WDW to return to once all of this is over?  Then maybe cut them some slack.


----------



## kylenne

rockpiece said:


> Just use a regular uber or lyft. Way cheaper than a mini van and sometimes quicker.



I normally take Lyft on property (due to credit card benefits) but Minnie Vans have preferential drop off and pick up locations and sometimes that really makes a difference if you're running late for a reservation.

Also I exclusively take Minnie Vans to Disney Springs just because a lot of regular rideshare drivers have no idea how/where to drop people off there. I was late for a Homecomin ADR because of it once.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Just use a regular uber or lyft. Way cheaper than a mini van and sometimes quicker.



If your family has 2 children who need car seats (of which their are many who travel to WDW) the only car option is Minnie Van. Uber and Lyft are not an option for many families with multiple small children.


----------



## kylenne

Not that Minnie Vans are even an option right now but y'all who rely on taking regular rideshare to CR and then walking to MK in order to get around rideshare only being allowed to drop off at TTC won't be able to do that anymore so keep that in mind also. I would imagine we get Minnie Vans back before they allow that again tbh.


----------



## glocker

Marthasor said:


> GF and YC are not DVC resorts.  VGF and BCV are DVC resorts.  GF and YC are convention resorts and are subject to group buy-outs at any time.  Speculating that YC, GF and GDT/CSR would have opened if the NBA was not there is pure speculation.  Disney is a for-profit company and they are bleeding money right now.  They need to answer to their shareholders.  May sound cold, but it's true.  Particularly with the ever changing environment with the pandemic (numbers fluctuating, travel restrictions in place), getting solid deals signed with the NBA and MLS was a way to guarantee some revenue.  Would you like a WDW to return to once all of this is over?  Then maybe cut them some slack.


I asked that we move off of this topic and back on track, please. I have plenty of arguments here, but in the interest of keeping to the topic of the thread, I am not going to respond.


----------



## dreamit

I'm looking at the park reservation availability. I'm an out-of-town AP holder and understand the frustration about the different "buckets" of availability, but, too, understand that it somewhat makes sense from an AP perspective. *However*, what does not make sense to me is that there is availability for Theme Park Ticket Guests that is not there for resort guests. I'd be steamed if I were paying to stay on property and off-site guests had park access that wasn't available to me.


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> actually makes a lot of sense, and all the stores are closed anyways


Is there a list of what retail locations will be open/closed in SWGE?


----------



## Rxdr2013

dreamit said:


> I'm looking at the park reservation availability. I'm an out-of-town AP holder and understand the frustration about the different "buckets" of availability, but, too, understand that it somewhat makes sense from an AP perspective. *However*, what does not make sense to me is that there is availability for Theme Park Ticket Guests that is not there for resort guests. I'd be steamed if I were paying to stay on property and off-site guests had park access that wasn't available to me.


the resort guests were already able to reserve a week ago whereas the off site just yesterday. so that is probably why on site has less.


----------



## yulilin3

runningstitch said:


> Is there a list of what retail locations will be open/closed in SWGE?


click on each park tab in the middle of this page
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/


----------



## rteetz

runningstitch said:


> Is there a list of what retail locations will be open/closed in SWGE?


I’m not sure if the market place stalls are open but the droid shop and Dok Ondars were said to be.


----------



## Brianstl

Sandiz08 said:


> It’s actually not way cheaper if you have to get Uber with a car seat, and hope they carry a car seat that fits your child. The cast members that drive the Minnie vans are also amazing. Well worth the price you pay. The Minnie van also can drop you off at the MK bus area vs. Uber/ Lyft can’t.


I think it will be a long time before they have shared car seats again in Minnie Vans or any other form of ride Uber/Lyft/cab.


----------



## dreamit

Rxdr2013 said:


> the resort guests were already able to reserve a week ago whereas the off site just yesterday. so that is probably why on site has less.


I get that, but within a few hours of resort guests being able to make the reservations, some of the park availability was already gone on certain days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dreamit said:


> I'm looking at the park reservation availability. I'm an out-of-town AP holder and understand the frustration about the different "buckets" of availability, but, too, understand that it somewhat makes sense from an AP perspective. *However*, what does not make sense to me is that there is availability for Theme Park Ticket Guests that is not there for resort guests. I'd be steamed if I were paying to stay on property and off-site guests had park access that wasn't available to me.



I know theme park ticket holders just saw their open so maybe it will balance out over time as they (at least I hope they do) shift around availability as they get more data points


I agree though, like if it was "day of" and the resort bucket was empty but non-resort theme park ticket holder had capacity and could go when I couldn't b/c I was on property I would be a bit anmoyed


----------



## roth697

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come




I'm glad the parks will still have mask off rest areas.  I wasn't sure if they had to go away after the Orange County order.


----------



## yulilin3

Epic might open, actors with masks
cleaning pods every 2 hours at MFSR and the whole turntable goes down to clean every pod, that takes about 10 min
2 relaxation zones at DHS one will be Launch Bay
DAS and child swap will still be available
If CMs see someone taking pics without a mask it's ok but they have to ask to put the mask back on after
CM will not be allowed to handle guests phones
They will ask people to not stay in relaxation zones for more than 30 min


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Epic might open, actors with masks
> cleaning pods every 2 hours at MFSR and the whole turntable goes down to clean every pod, that takes about 10 min
> 2 relaxation zones at DHS one will be Launch Bay
> DAS will still be available
> If CMs see someone taking pics without a mask it's ok but they have to ask to put the mask back on after
> CM will not be allowed to handle guests phones


What is Epic?


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> What is Epic?


Epic stunt spectacular (Indiana Jones show)


----------



## WonderlandisReality

All this SWGE news is like balm to an introvert’s soul. I love it ALL!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know theme park ticket holders just saw their open so maybe it will balance out over time as they (at least I hope they do) shift around availability as they get more data points
> 
> 
> I agree though, like if it was "day of" and the resort bucket was empty but non-resort theme park ticket holder had capacity and could go when I couldn't b/c I was on property I would be a bit anmoyed



I agree...they may have tried to put things in the buckets to start not knowing exactly what would happen but will adjust once they put 2020 tickets on sale.

The message on DVC website mentioned that spots had been set aside for 2021 for those with reservations but no tickets.  I wonder if that was the case for 2020 as well..some set aside for those waiting to get tickets who do have either DVC or cash reservations already.


----------



## Janet McDonald

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come


You are the positively and happiness that I needed this morning!!  Thank you so much for this!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hey guys heads up, I read on a Facebook group that the site used to sign up for AP events has updated and now looks to be getting ready for preview sign ups. Possible sign they’re coming soon. (Sorry if this was already shared)


----------



## BadPinkTink

@yulilin3
we really appriciate all the info you provide and it was great to put a face to a name, seeing you on the podcast with Pete the other day.

Question about MFSR. I'm a solo traveler and have done both single rider line and regular standby at Batuu West.  In both I was added to other parties. But what happens now? I'm guessing that single rider line wont be open, so what happens to solo pilots (yep I went there   ) on MFSR now? Do I get a pod to myself?


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> actually makes a lot of sense, and all the stores are closed anyways


Woah I missed that!  ALL the stores are closed?


----------



## Maynorfive

I have a park reservation for Aug. 7 2020. I was hoping to get an idea when I need to check on dining. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Woah I missed that!  ALL the stores are closed?


in the Batuu marketplace, yeah


----------



## yulilin3

I guess not a lot of people have read each and every page of the WDW update , here are the links
DIning *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/*
Attractions and shops *https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/*


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Epic might open, actors with masks
> cleaning pods every 2 hours at MFSR and the whole turntable goes down to clean every pod, that takes about 10 min
> 2 relaxation zones at DHS one will be Launch Bay
> DAS and child swap will still be available
> If CMs see someone taking pics without a mask it's ok but they have to ask to put the mask back on after
> CM will not be allowed to handle guests phones
> They will ask people to not stay in relaxation zones for more than 30 min


Thanks for that!  I'm so torn on these indoor no mask zones.  On one hand it's nice that there will be A/C but on the other hand it's so much safer to take a mask off outside rather than in!  I just don't understand the logic.


----------



## nkosiek

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey guys heads up, I read on a Facebook group that the site used to sign up for AP events has updated and now looks to be getting ready for preview sign ups. Possible sign they’re coming soon. (Sorry if this was already shared)


Its up, GO, GO, GO!


----------



## birostick

https://event-registration.disneyparks.disney.go.com/disneyworld
to sign up for the AP event on July 9/10 in MK/AK


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know theme park ticket holders just saw their open so maybe it will balance out over time as they (at least I hope they do) shift around availability as they get more data points
> 
> 
> I agree though, like if it was "day of" and the resort bucket was empty but non-resort theme park ticket holder had capacity and could go when I couldn't b/c I was on property I would be a bit anmoyed



Yeah, but I'm not so sure that's going to happen. Right now a lot of the July people still haven't made a final decision on if they're going or not. There's still plenty of time for Disney to shift the buckets. They could still dump all of the day guest bucket into the resort guest bucket the day or the week before and combine buckets for the AP/Resort Guests on the actual day. 

I think the reason why we're seeing availability the way it is right now is that all of the people with a resort stay are just booking for their entire stay without really knowing if they're going or not. The first week is probably going to have the lowest capacity, so there is some yellow for resort guests right now. However, that opens up in the second week with all green for all days. APs want to go so they're just booking days. Weekends are the most popular, so those are going first. Then you have the day guests with the smallest bucket and they're probably the least likely to go and the least likely to be paying super close attention. I would also suspect that day guests typically don't buy tickets until closer to when they're planing on going or even the day they get to the parks. 

Right now it's all in flux and there's really no need to panic right now. I think it will all level itself out when they open like we've seen at other parks. 



yulilin3 said:


> in the Batuu marketplace, yeah



Man... I hope they put the Toydarian toys somewhere. I need that Yoda plush.


----------



## Rxdr2013

got in. going to ak july 9th


----------



## yulilin3

AP previewas are open


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for that!  I'm so torn on these indoor no mask zones.  On one hand it's nice that there will be A/C but on the other hand it's so much safer to take a mask off outside rather than in!  I just don't understand the logic.


I think the logic is giving people somewhere indoors with AC to take a mask off in and cool off.  They're probably worried about people overheating when they're wearing masks in the hottest part of the year in Florida.


----------



## JacknSally

*Is this news? I’ve missed the last few pages 

*


----------



## Katrina Y

Eric Smith said:


> I think the logic is giving people somewhere indoors with AC to take a mask off in and cool off.  They're probably worried about people overheating when they're wearing masks in the hottest part of the year in Florida.


Make sense to me, the last thing they need is a bunch of people getting heat stroke. If people don’t feel safe, they can stay outside or just don’t go.


----------



## AmberMV

No warning for AP preview registration, or email! *Thank goodness* for this site!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Good luck everyone!   Looks like I was right about the no warning.  lol


----------



## Janet McDonald

An


yulilin3 said:


> in the Batuu marketplace, yeah
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Any chance Savis will open?


Never mind so sorry just saw the links you shared!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Thanks for that!  I'm so torn on these indoor no mask zones.  On one hand it's nice that there will be A/C but on the other hand it's so much safer to take a mask off outside rather than in!  I just don't understand the logic.



If they can safely open restaurants, they should be safely able to open indoor mask relief zones. If it isn’t safe to run these indoor mask zones, they shouldn’t even be opening IMO, because that means the indoor TS and QS are risky as well (and that’s most of their food locations).


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I wonder if there will be a warning for ADRs?


----------



## cakebaker

They are accepting vouchers.


----------



## Rxdr2013

AmberMV said:


> No warning for AP preview registration, or email! *Thank goodness* for this site!


No email here either!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eric Smith said:


> I think the logic is giving people somewhere indoors with AC to take a mask off in and cool off.  They're probably worried about people overheating when they're wearing masks in the hottest part of the year in Florida.


Don't get me wrong I'm grateful for the opportunity to take the mask off inside but it goes against everything  the "experts" are saying, outside = good, inside = bad.


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> in the Batuu marketplace, yeah


I was hoping for a Porg puppet, so hopefully those little guys are moved somewhere else.


----------



## roth697

I am in the waiting room.....I hope there is something left!


----------



## AmberMV

I guess AP previews don't show up in MDE then?  It's my first one so I don't know how they usually work.  I signed up for MK on the 9th, and it auto-filled the eligible APs associated to my account (and my now-3-year-old's inactivated voucher worked same as activated AP!)


----------



## skeeter31

Just got in. Still availability for both parks on both days. Went with AK on 7/9


----------



## Mfowler7828

Florida cases back down to around 5000 today. Hopefully will keep on dropping!


----------



## roth697

skeeter31 said:


> Just got in. Still availability for both parks on both days. Went with AK on 7/9




How long were you in the waiting room?!?!?!  I’m still in there


----------



## AmberMV

By the way, for those who have 3 year olds...when we went to the waterpark last week I put one on my 3 y/o son and he at first didn't want to wear it, but when I said he had to or we couldn't go in he quickly changed his tune and wore it without a peep, and didn't touch it until we got to the water area where they prohibit masks.  He did amazing!


----------



## AmberMV

Mfowler7828 said:


> Florida cases back down to around 5000 today. Hopefully will keep on dropping!


cases dropped but testing dropped too.  % positive was 15.71%.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandiz08 said:


> The skyliner resorts are looking more and more attractive now with the pandemic. Who woulda thought. I love the small boats from the MK area deluxe resorts, too bad they are gone.


CMs and guest services were pushing CBR and contemporary pretty hard last week when I had to call in. No coincidence that walking to and Skyliner-ing to parks can happen from these resorts.


yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come


ACTUAL INFORMATION! Thank you!

I completely understand the mask thing, even for pictures. If you give people an inch, they'll take a mile. Stop for a pic, pull mask down, forget to put it back up as you walk around looking at your pics or MDE. I can already imagine people not wearing theirs until told. Poor CMs. This only works if they're strict about it.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> I guess AP previews don't show up in MDE then?  It's my first one so I don't know how they usually work.  I signed up for MK on the 9th, and it auto-filled the eligible APs associated to my account (and my now-3-year-old's inactivated voucher worked same as activated AP!)


you get an email it doesn't show up on plans


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> you get an email it doesn't show up on plans


Ok great!  I printed the confirmed page AND the email-double insurance   I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## skeeter31

roth697 said:


> How long were you in the waiting room?!?!?!  I’m still in there


Maybe 6-7 minutes.


----------



## AmberMV

I JUST got the WDW AP preview registration notification. Thanks WDW


----------



## xuxa777

Thanks for the heads up looking forward to the 9th!


----------



## Rxdr2013

just got a push notification on app.


----------



## sara_s

I just got a pop up notification on my phone about it, so they're doing that too.


----------



## coolbrook

Just got my AP preview invite email this minute.  Cant go since I am in Missouri and am traveling down July 13.

Wait Edit to say: It wasn't and e-mail actually but just a notification that popped up on my phone.


----------



## Jiminy76

Just got a message about the AP preview opening up on my phone. Now more than likely all AP's know about it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> I think it will be a long time before they have shared car seats again in Minnie Vans or any other form of ride Uber/Lyft/cab.


So true. But plenty of visitors (cough*me*cough) don't need a carseat and would use the heck out of Minnie Vans to avoid the buses during the time.


----------



## AmberMV

If you haven't already signed up for the preview, DO IT NOW.  I got in right away when it opened without a wait, but I'm sure tons of people are trying now.  Hurry!


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> So true. But plenty of visitors (cough*me*cough) don't need a carseat and would use the heck out of Minnie Vans to avoid the buses during the time.


Careful about coughing these days


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Epic might open, actors with masks
> cleaning pods every 2 hours at MFSR and the whole turntable goes down to clean every pod, that takes about 10 min
> 2 relaxation zones at DHS one will be Launch Bay
> DAS and child swap will still be available
> If CMs see someone taking pics without a mask it's ok but they have to ask to put the mask back on after
> CM will not be allowed to handle guests phones
> They will ask people to not stay in relaxation zones for more than 30 min


Ahh there's a  difference between indoor and outdoor picture taking with/without mask. Thanks for clarification


----------



## AmberMV

dlavender said:


> Yeah, cases went down, because amount of tests went drastically down. Positivity rate is still skyrocketing.......And people are still reporting waiting a full day just to get a test. It's not good. 7 day rolling average trend on positivity rate is still going in wrong direction.
> 
> View attachment 505082


I think you meant to quote the guy I quoted?  I said the same thing as you with the same graph from the same site


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Ahh there's a  difference between indoor and outdoor picture taking with/without mask. Thanks for clarification


youre wekcome


----------



## michellej47

Sunnywho said:


> I think a reason for park hopping to stay closed is because guests spread out within the park but come together when entering or leaving the park. The fewer people at the entrance, the better. It's one of the reasons I thought the parties would be cancelled. Too many people arriving at the same time.



But you are going to have that at park opening regardless. With the reduced hours, everyone will want to arrive at opening.


----------



## yulilin3

From a friend that works at Safari, the trucks now have dividers, so the truck can be loaded one family/group/single rider in each row


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> cases dropped but testing dropped too.  % positive was 15.71%.
> View attachment 505080



Fewer tests, fewer positives. Works both ways. Unfortunately, the pop's is the tell here and that's not good news. I'm so disappointed. In the back of my mind, I had been hoping to see an amazing turn around so I could justify going to the AP preview. We've never gotten in before, ever.


----------



## dlavender

AmberMV said:


> I think you meant to quote the guy I quoted?  I said the same thing as you with the same graph from the same site



Sure did, lol

Let's pretend I was purposefully piggybacking off your point though..


----------



## Rxdr2013

yulilin3 said:


> From a friend that works at Safari, the trucks now have dividers, so the truck can be loaded one family/group/single rider in each row


see thru ones or like the ones on the buses?


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm grateful for the opportunity to take the mask off inside but it goes against everything  the "experts" are saying, outside = good, inside = bad.


There are commercial disinfectant systems and fogger/sprayers, perhaps those will be utilized in this areas?


----------



## Disneysoule

Anyone received a notification like this in the last half hour went right to my phone. Don’t know what it is.


----------



## yulilin3

Rxdr2013 said:


> see thru ones or like the ones on the buses?


I asked him if it was plexiglass and he said "sort of" ugh, why can't people give me straight answers


----------



## yulilin3

Disneysoule said:


> Anyone received a notification like this in the last half hour went right to my phone. Don’t know what it is. View attachment 505083


that's the ap sign up preview waiting room


----------



## skeeter31

Disneysoule said:


> Anyone received a notification like this in the last half hour went right to my phone. Don’t know what it is. View attachment 505083


Its for AP preview of MK and AK on 7/9-7/10.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Rxdr2013 said:


> see thru ones or like the ones on the buses?


I would hope see through or that ride will be almost worthless.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> From a friend that works at Safari, the trucks now have dividers, so the truck can be loaded one family/group/single rider in each row


Like a plexiglass divider?


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> From a friend that works at Safari, the trucks now have dividers, so the truck can be loaded one family/group/single rider in each row


ohh thats a good one.  Smart idea.  I am guessing plexiglass


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I asked him if it was plexiglass and he said "sort of" ugh, why can't people give me straight answers



Disney is rubbing off on their CMs. 

Is it plexiglass? Sort of. When can you let me know? Soon.


----------



## Disneysoule

yulilin3 said:


> that's the ap sign up preview waiting room


Oh that’s strange I didn’t sign up for it  thanks!!


----------



## Rxdr2013

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is rubbing off on their CMs.
> 
> Is it plexiglass? Sort of. When can you let me know? Soon.


guess I will find out thursday!


----------



## yulilin3

Face shields apparently are only for attractions CMs


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> No warning for AP preview registration, or email! *Thank goodness* for this site!


Yes but I also think that’s good with the numberS rising issue. Avoids some bad PR.


----------



## Sre

Just got an event is full screen for my AP Waiting Room.


----------



## Amy11401

AmberMV said:


> By the way, for those who have 3 year olds...when we went to the waterpark last week I put one on my 3 y/o son and he at first didn't want to wear it, but when I said he had to or we couldn't go in he quickly changed his tune and wore it without a peep, and didn't touch it until we got to the water area where they prohibit masks.  He did amazing!


My DS is 6 so definately a bit older but the first time he put a mask on we had him pretend he was a doctor and he loved it.  He even asks for the mask sometimes in the house so he can be a doctor again.


----------



## Mfowler7828

cakebaker said:


> Fewer tests, fewer positives. Works both ways. Unfortunately, the pop's is the tell here and that's not good news. I'm so disappointed. In the back of my mind, I had been hoping to see an amazing turn around so I could justify going to the AP preview. We've never gotten in before, ever.


Was over 18% at its highest so that is going down as well. Still high but is going in the right direction.


----------



## xuxa777

Dumb question do AP blackout dates apply to passholder previews?


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm grateful for the opportunity to take the mask off inside but it goes against everything  the "experts" are saying, outside = good, inside = bad.


Think of these like the old D Zones. Cool air pumping (maybe?), places to sit (physically distanced), etc... It wouldn't be any different than a restaurant/lounge where people are sitting and eating without masks on. Expect CMs to be vigilant about guests/parties maintaining distance from each other. I don't know about SWGE but I do know the proposal for MK is a mask-free zone at TLT. Trying to figure out where the others in MK are. Will report back.


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> I would hope see through or that ride will be almost worthless.


I was thinking the same thing!

Driver: "And out left front there's the elephants signing the heart symbol for us! Once in a lifetime photo opportunity!"

Me: "But there's a wall in the way!"


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> cases dropped but testing dropped too.  % positive was 15.71%.
> View attachment 505080


It’s actually 13.67% of NEW results.  You’re looking at the rate of all tests which included retests of people already diagnosed.  People keep testing until they get a negative.  It’s in the next set of numbers that wasn’t posted.  Not that it makes a huge difference.  It’s still going in the wrong direction.  Just wanted to clarify


----------



## WonderlandisReality

yulilin3 said:


> Face shields apparently are only for attractions CMs



do you know if guest can wear them too? We are trying to see if we can wear a shield over our masks when we go.


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> Things of these like the old D Zones. Cool air pumping, places to sit (physically distanced), etc... It wouldn't be any different than a restaurant/lounge where people are sitting and eating without masks on. Expect CMs to be vigilant about guests/parties maintaining distance from each other. I don't know about SWGE but I do know the proposal for MK is a mask-free zone at TLT. Trying to figure out where the others in MK are. Will report back.


Plus the 30 minute limit is also key, and falls in with the expert guidelines


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> she's feeding me info each time she gets a quick break



and by "info" it feels a bit like "Rebel intelligence"


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Dumb question do AP blackout dates apply to passholder previews?



No, I believe most (all?) types of APs could sign up.


----------



## AmberMV

xuxa777 said:


> Dumb question do AP blackout dates apply to passholder previews?


Nope! All APs welcome, except Epcot after 4 AP


----------



## SmittS

“Event is full”

Wasn’t going to go anyways as my AP isn’t active yet, but I was curious to see the process.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> she's feeding me info each time she gets a quick break


What a little saint <3


----------



## only hope

yulilin3 said:


> Word from Batuu
> CM were given their thermometers, masks and face shields when they clocked in
> Both MFSR and RotR will only take one party per pod/vehicle. The entire RotR attraction will be done (no spoilers) so no jumping any element, MFSR they are going to decide if to leave the pre show running while people walk through, so no stopping in that room
> Face shields are required for almost every position now, CM have to be strict on enforcement with guests, examples of people on the spectrum or any other disability will be required to wear a mask or asked to leave , were given in the training this morning
> There will be a relaxation zone (masks off) at SWGE, it is said to oh=hold about 80 people, she's about to walk the land so she'll tell me where this zone will be.
> Most casts that their costume required a hat are now told not to wear it because of the face shield plus mask, might be too uncomfortable, so no officer hats at RotR
> There will be a safety spiel playing through out the park reminding people to wear mask and wash hands
> You can still take pics in the Falcon loading area but with masks on
> 
> more info to come



On one hand, it’s going to be a long time before I get to try Chewy
Mode. But on the other hand...I can be right pilot EVERY time now!!!! 




TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> But the important question: what is the Batuuan word for mask and face shield?



I’ve been wondering if they’re going to have face masks that blend in with the costume and how the pandemic stuff will be explained in BSO. I really hope they find a way to integrate it all. 



chicagoshannon said:


> Can't wait to hear where the no mask zone is.
> 
> Glad to hear they are trying to compensate for the extra heat by letting them not wear hats.
> 
> Don't like the announcement situation.   Seems very unmagical.
> 
> Also surprised by not being able to take a quick picture without a mask (the falcon is outside right?)  Maybe I'm not visualizing the right spot (never been to the land)





DGsAtBLT said:


> If they can safely open restaurants, they should be safely able to open indoor mask relief zones. If it isn’t safe to run these indoor mask zones, they shouldn’t even be opening IMO, because that means the indoor TS and QS are risky as well (and that’s most of their food locations).



At Uni, there’s constant announcements in City Walk and in the park entrance areas but not in the park. I think there is the occasional announcement except in the wizarding world. If Disney does the same, it’d be fine. Constant announcements at TTC, entrances, single announcement on transportation vehicles, and occasional announcements in-park except for Pandora and BSO.

Mask break areas should be outdoors. Or at least one indoor, one out. Then those who don’t want to sit inside anywhere without a mask, which really is the smarter thing, will still have a break area. Plenty of people are still not eating inside restaurants.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277630357949513730*
so who here is going to which preview? Who will feed us info? *


----------



## hereforthechurros

Wow the event filled up in what, 30 minutes? Congrats to everyone who got in and can go!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Driver: "And out left front there's the elephants signing the heart symbol for us! Once in a lifetime photo opportunity!"
> 
> Me: "But there's a wall in the way!"



Figment: Not if you use your .... IMAGINATION!!!!


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> Think of these like the old D Zones. Cool air pumping (maybe?), places to sit (physically distanced), etc... It wouldn't be any different than a restaurant/lounge where people are sitting and eating without masks on. Expect CMs to be vigilant about guests/parties maintaining distance from each other. I don't know about SWGE but I do know the proposal for MK is a mask-free zone at TLT. Trying to figure out where the others in MK are. Will report back.


What does TLT stand for.....tomorrow land ?????????


----------



## karen4546

FULL


----------



## andyman8

Katrina Y said:


> What does TLT stand for.....tomorrow land ?????????


My apologies. Tomrrowland Terrace. Since no fireworks, there's not really a use for this space, given that it hasn't been included in any announced dining reopening.


----------



## Krandor

Katrina Y said:


> What does TLT stand for.....tomorrow land ?????????



Torrowland Land Transit?  Maybe the area below the actual peoplemover.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

WonderlandisReality said:


> do you know if guest can wear them too? We are trying to see if we can wear a shield over our masks when we go.


Face shields are being used at Disney Springs near the co-op.  Just saw a picture.  Perhaps it will be all cast members


----------



## AmberMV

So based on the AP preview not opening with ANY warning whatsoever (save for the Disney stalkers reporting any minor change every minute   ) I wonder if ADRs will open the same way


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - a little apples and oranges but just thinking of some of the theaters at WDW, and Broadway has said they will stay closed until at least Jan 3rd, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277619702064386049


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277630357949513730
> *so who here is going to which preview? Who will feed us info? *


----------



## AmberMV

In cruise related discussion,  I cancelled our late November (rescheduled from April) wedding anniversary cruise last night.  There are still lots of poor employees stuck on ships and haven't been able to get off for months.  I feel so bad for them, and honestly I do not think cruising will be back this year based on the logistics surrounding the current situation.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Congratulations to all 19 people that get to go to the AP previews. Wow, that was fast!


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> From a friend that works at Safari, the trucks now have dividers, so the truck can be loaded one family/group/single rider in each row


I won’t miss squeezing in the same row with another family & rubbing legs with another sweaty family in July!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> So based on the AP preview not opening with ANY warning whatsoever (save for the Disney stalkers reporting any minor change every minute   ) I wonder if ADRs will open the same way



Not like it means much, but resort ADRs had warning (and obviously the reservation system had major warning). Hopefully there’s at least a 5 min warning when they open


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> Was over 18% at its highest so that is going down as well. Still high but is going in the right direction.


It's up significantly from last week and a huge jump from yesterday. Not going in the right direction at all anymore. But we've been asked to not crunch numbers so I'll refrain and leave it at it's not going what I need to justify going.


----------



## rteetz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Face shields are being used at Disney Springs near the co-op.  Just saw a picture.  Perhaps it will be all cast members


From what I’ve seen/heard it’s only for cast in areas where social distancing may be problematic. Shopping can be one of those.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not like it means much, but resort ADRs had warning (and obviously the reservation system had major warning). Hopefully there’s at least a 5 min warning when they open




I can't believe they haven't opened ADRs up yet. I wasn't paying too much attention over the weekend and was wondering if I missed it.


----------



## cakebaker

WonderlandisReality said:


> Congratulations to all 19 people that get to go to the AP previews. Wow, that was fast!


It actually lasted longer than I expected! About an hour or so? I've seen them sell out much faster!


----------



## MeridaAnn

BadPinkTink said:


> @yulilin3
> we really appriciate all the info you provide and it was great to put a face to a name, seeing you on the podcast with Pete the other day.
> 
> Question about MFSR. I'm a solo traveler and have done both single rider line and regular standby at Batuu West.  In both I was added to other parties. But what happens now? I'm guessing that single rider line wont be open, so what happens to solo pilots (yep I went there   ) on MFSR now? Do I get a pod to myself?



I rode once with just myself and one other single rider (something had gone weird with the main line, I guess, and we were the only two in the SR line at the time, too) and we were both the pilots.



Spoiler: Minor MFSR Info



Hondo came on over the speaker and said that he would be taking over the missing positions (which he always does for an empty seat, it's just that there were four empty seats this time). Unfortunately, it felt like he wasn't really doing much of anything. The gunner positions were shooting very slowly and sporadically and we ended up only getting one coaxium container, instead of the typical two. Out of my many times riding MFSR, the only other time I didn't get two units was when I rode with two 4-6 year old pilots and their parents who barely touched the gunner buttons because they were just watching the kids. So even though Hondo/the computer was supposedly "helping", it didn't seem like he made much of a difference.

I really hope they have some way that they could improve the settings for Hondo's "help" so that he does a better job, or else no one with fewer than 4 people in their group will have much of a chance of a good run...


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> In cruise related discussion,  I cancelled our late November (rescheduled from April) wedding anniversary cruise last night.  There are still lots of poor employees stuck on ships and haven't been able to get off for months.  I feel so bad for them, and honestly I do not think cruising will be back this year based on the logistics surrounding the current situation.


I just don't understand this.  I thought most/all ships were in ports.  Why can't the employees get off?  They've obviously been secluded for quite a bit longer than 14 days.


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't understand this.  I thought most/all ships were in ports.  Why can't the employees get off?  They've obviously been secluded for quite a bit longer than 14 days.


There was a ship who went over 28 days without a case, which they consider "green" but then a case appeared again IIRC. Let me see if I can find the link, I thought it was DCL but maybe not.

Edit: And didn't a DCL employee just pass away on board?

It was a link from Disboards on the right side of the screen I read the story to:
https://dclfan.com/disney-cruise-sh...isney-wonder-dies-dcl-will-test-for-covid-19/


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> do you know if guest can wear them too? We are trying to see if we can wear a shield over our masks when we go.


yes as long as you are also wearing a mask



JacknSally said:


> *so who here is going to which preview? Who will feed us info? *


Here's my schedule so far, I will be live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and for SiDisney is Spanish at the SiDisney fb page
7/9 MK
7/13 MK
7.14 AK
7.15 DHS
still waiting on CM previews, hoping to go on the 7th


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> My apologies. Tomrrowland Terrace. Since no fireworks, there's not really a use for this space, given that it hasn't been included in any announced dining reopening.


Any word on when ADR will open?


----------



## Krandor

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't understand this.  I thought most/all ships were in ports.  Why can't the employees get off?  They've obviously been secluded for quite a bit longer than 14 days.



There are not enough ports for every ship to come in and dock.  So most are having to stay offshore with sketon crew.  There was a report a few days ago that an employee of DCL died of Covid-19 on the Wonder I think it was.


----------



## bpx2

Brianstl said:


> I think it will be a long time before they have shared car seats again in Minnie Vans or any other form of ride Uber/Lyft/cab.



We got an Uber with car seat last week. It took a while to get because there aren't as many drivers right now. That could change in a few weeks when the parks are open though.


----------



## SarahC97

Does anyone know if they're going to try to have more outdoor seating for QS restaurants or not?


----------



## only hope

MeridaAnn said:


> I rode once with just myself and one other single rider (something had gone weird with the main line, I guess, and we were the only two in the SR line at the time, too) and we were both the pilots.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Minor MFSR Info
> 
> 
> 
> Hondo came on over the speaker and said that he would be taking over the missing positions (which he always does for an empty seat, it's just that there were four empty seats this time). Unfortunately, it felt like he wasn't really doing much of anything. The gunner positions were shooting very slowly and sporadically and we ended up only getting one coaxium container, instead of the typical two. Out of my many times riding MFSR, the only other time I didn't get two units was when I rode with two 4-6 year old pilots and their parents who barely touched the gunner buttons because they were just watching the kids. So even though Hondo/the computer was supposedly "helping", it didn't seem like he made much of a difference.
> 
> I really hope they have some way that they could improve the settings for Hondo's "help" so that he does a better job, or else no one with fewer than 4 people in their group will have much of a chance of a good run...



Oh, I hadn’t thought about that. Doubt fixing the software is high on their priority list.


----------



## DisMommyTX

I was catching up on the last 10 pages of this thread complaining about NBA and masks. Didn't bother to see what the new email notification was. By the time I saw that AP previews were open, they were full. It was 11:46 ET.


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> yes as long as you are also wearing a mask
> 
> 
> Here's my schedule so far, I will be live streaming on my oage (link in my signature) and for SiDisney is Spanish at the SiDisney fb page
> 7/9 MK
> 7/13 MK
> 7.14 AK
> 7.15 DHS
> still waiting on CM previews, hoping to go on the 7th


Will be joining you on the 9th at MK


----------



## bpx2

Not sure if this has been mentioned here or not. When we went to Disney Springs they did not check my 9 month old's temperature. I don't know what their age cut-off is or whether it will be done like this at the parks, but this is what they were doing at DS. His temperature was checked when we went to Universal, however.


----------



## Spaceguy55

cakebaker said:


> It actually lasted longer than I expected! About an hour or so? I've seen them sell out much faster!


With 2 full days at 2 large almost all open park area's..... that was fast..


----------



## Mit88

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm at Boardwalk now and my son and I sat on a bench outside of Beach Club and watched the fence being put up yesterday. It's kind of ugly but I don't think it's really a big deal. If you want to take a walk or run you can go to Beach Club and back or to Hollywood Studios. People walking to Epcot from the Swan and Dolphin will have a slightly longer walk but not too bad.
> 
> If this becomes an annual event maybe they'll come up with a better way of doing things.




From what ive read and seen, if it becomes an annual thing, its going to be in the winter, and in the future its unlikely going to be held in the middle of a pandemic. So you probably wont see all of the players staying on Disney property, or throughout only 3 hotels. So I really doubt fences would be necessary in a non-bubble situation. 

But if this system goes over well, theres a very good chance the NBA would agree to come back and do the yearly tournaments, or rotate with Las Vegas. But these future tournaments would bring in even more money to Disney, which in turn allows Disney flexibility to enhance or create new experiences for Disney guests. 

Disney has been basically telling their guests coming down to maybe think about their choices and not come, or be prepared for massive changes. If they were trying to entice people to come down to Disney for the re-opening with special offers AND THEN doing all of this, then maybe there would be more of an issue to be had with what they’re doing.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> From what ive read and seen, if it becomes an annual thing, its going to be in the winter, and in the future its unlikely going to be held in the middle of a pandemic. So you probably wont see all of the players staying on Disney property, or throughout only 3 hotels. So I really doubt fences would be necessary in a non-bubble situation.
> 
> But if this system goes over well, theres a very good chance the NBA would agree to come back and do the yearly tournaments, or rotate with Las Vegas. But these future tournaments would bring in even more money to Disney, which in turn allows Disney flexibility to enhance or create new experiences for Disney guests.
> 
> Disney has been basically telling their guests coming down to maybe think about their choices and not come, or be prepared for massive changes. If they were trying to entice people to come down to Disney for the re-opening with special offers AND THEN doing all of this, then maybe there would be more of an issue to be had with what they’re doing.



Yeah if they do it during a non-pandemic would likely be like most eventss and leavee it to each team to make their own accomodations whereeverr they want.  This was a different situation.


----------



## cakebaker

Spaceguy55 said:


> With 2 full days at 2 large almost all open park area's..... that was fast..


True, I hadn’t considered that it was for 2 parks.


----------



## Hummingbird

Having a conversation about park pass availability buckets and someone in my group chat asked how are we sure that. because Disney's system is so glitchy that it could be people WITH resort & AP from the actual AP bucket instead of the Resort bucket. Which is why AP is all booked up for the first 2 weeks of open


----------



## Anna_Sh

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my first thought/question
> 
> I assume first priority is getting Rat up and running and then they need to figure out what they are doing with the center of Future World.  I assume (at least for now) the scale of the project is cut back but they need to do *something* ... And of course then Guardians, but that is sort of off on its own


I’m hoping we’ll at least get a festival center of some type in future world.  If they scale back some of the bells and whistles, it shouldn’t be too expensive.


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> There are not enough ports for every ship to come in and dock.  So most are having to stay offshore with sketon crew.  There was a report a few days ago that an employee of DCL died of Covid-19 on the Wonder I think it was.


Correct. There aren’t enough ports in the Caribbean for the amount of ships in circulation. A lot of just circling in the water off the coast of Port Canaveral or in groups in the Caribbean. There are some cool cruise ship tracking websites you can find on google where you can see real time where all the ships currently are.

And yes, Unfortunately there was a crew death on the Wonder this past week. An employee that was suffering from chills was then found deceased by other staff.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Yeah if they do it during a non-pandemic would likely be like most eventss and leavee it to each team to make their own accomodations whereeverr they want.  This was a different situation.



As I’ve stated before, I stayed at Grand Californian during D23 weekend last , they didnt fence people off from areas that the celebrities were staying at. I’d see the same faces in the lobby every morning waiting to gawk and bother Robert Downey Jr and Josh Gad to come down. Its because these teams have the entire resort, or a specific side of a resort all to themselves that its easier, and safer to just block it off. 

If they do the tournaments in the future down there, they’d probably encourage at least a little guest interaction with a return of a mini ESPN The Weekend


----------



## jenjersnap

I am not sure how much was left to do at Space 220, but I really hope they prioritize finishing and openIng soon too. Maybe staffing might be an issue there though? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my first thought/question
> 
> I assume first priority is getting Rat up and running and then they need to figure out what they are doing with the center of Future World.  I assume (at least for now) the scale of the project is cut back but they need to do *something* ... And of course then Guardians, but that is sort of off on its own


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> From what ive read and seen, if it becomes an annual thing, its going to be in the winter, and in the future its unlikely going to be held in the middle of a pandemic. So you probably wont see all of the players staying on Disney property, or throughout only 3 hotels. So I really doubt fences would be necessary in a non-bubble situation.
> 
> But if this system goes over well, theres a very good chance the NBA would agree to come back and do the yearly tournaments, or rotate with Las Vegas. But these future tournaments would bring in even more money to Disney, which in turn allows Disney flexibility to enhance or create new experiences for Disney guests.
> 
> Disney has been basically telling their guests coming down to maybe think about their choices and not come, or be prepared for massive changes. If they were trying to entice people to come down to Disney for the re-opening with special offers AND THEN doing all of this, then maybe there would be more of an issue to be had with what they’re doing.


I don’t imagine this becoming a thing if they proceed to sell off the mattresses, microwaves and extras as planned afterwards. Orlando isn’t exactly a fun place to be stuck for a tournament when Vegas is calling.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t imagine this becoming a thing if they proceed to sell off the mattresses, microwaves and extras as planned afterwards. Orlando isn’t exactly a fun place to be stuck for a tournament when Vegas is calling.



Thats why I’d think it might be rotational. While Vegas might be preferable to players, especially ones without kids or families, it might be more cost beneficial for the NBA to use Disney every other year because of their relationship with ESPN. It wouldnt be a 3 month tournament either, at most I would imagine 3 weeks. Probably 2


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just saw some photos of the Kidani pool. Can't repost here, but umm yeah it's pretty crowded for these days.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> yes as long as you are also wearing a mask
> 
> 
> Here's my schedule so far, I will be live streaming on my oage (link in my signature) and for SiDisney is Spanish at the SiDisney fb page
> 7/9 MK
> 7/13 MK
> 7.14 AK
> 7.15 DHS
> still waiting on CM previews, hoping to go on the 7th


Just curious, do you have to wait until all 3 of your park reservations are used before you can book a new one or can you book a new reservation as soon as you use one?


----------



## wombat_5606

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Face shields are being used at Disney Springs near the co-op.  Just saw a picture.  Perhaps it will be all cast members



Sadly, a friend told me a CM got spit on by a guest at Disney Springs, so now they are using the face shields.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

skeeter31 said:


> Correct. There aren’t enough ports in the Caribbean for the amount of ships in circulation. A lot of just circling in the water off the coast of Port Canaveral or in groups in the Caribbean. There are some cool cruise ship tracking websites you can find on google where you can see real time where all the ships currently are.
> 
> And yes, Unfortunately there was a crew death on the Wonder this past week. An employee that was suffering from chills was then found deceased by other staff.


here you can actually see where each Ship os

https://www.cruisemapper.com/cruise-lines/Disney-Cruise-Line-12


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't understand this.  I thought most/all ships were in ports.  Why can't the employees get off?  They've obviously been secluded for quite a bit longer than 14 days.


Countries are too scared to let crew transit through for fear of virus spreading through their countries and countries are too scared to let crew return (literally some are not allowed back into their own countries). Some countries are offering to let crew transit through or come back home but the cruise lines have to pay a ton of money for preventative measures and the lines are balking. It’s a very complicated situation.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

jenjersnap said:


> I am not sure how much was left to do at Space 220, but I really hope they prioritize finishing and openIng soon too. Maybe staffing might be an issue there though?



Space 220 is the new Rivers of Life.


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> Countries are too scared to let crew transit through for fear of virus spreading through their countries and countries are too scared to let crew return (literally some are not allowed back into their own countries). Some countries are offering to let crew transit through or come back home but the cruise lines have to pay a ton of money for preventative measures and the lines are balking. It’s a very complicated situation.


Plus the ships need to continue to have a skeleton crew at all times to run the ship.


----------



## dlavender

WonderlandisReality said:


> Space 220 is the new Rivers of Life.



Don’t you dare...


----------



## Mit88

Space 220 is the “New Mutants” of Disney restaurants


----------



## jenjersnap

So long-delayed AND disappointing? Sweet baby cheez-it, I hope it is worth the wait!  



WonderlandisReality said:


> Space 220 is the new Rivers of Life.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Space 220 is the “New Mutants” of Disney restaurants


Not to mention one of the biggest draws of Space 220 is the “elevator” to space when you enter the restaurant, and now that would have to only allow 1 party at a time, greatly backing up the seating ability. So that may be scrapped for a while or you may be able to bypass it completely for a bit.


----------



## rstevens333

Dang it. I blinked and missed the AP previews.


----------



## roth697

chicagoshannon said:


> I just don't understand this.  I thought most/all ships were in ports.  Why can't the employees get off?  They've obviously been secluded for quite a bit longer than 14 days.



I watch some Royal staff on YouTube.  He was given the option to stay on the ship.  Doesn't get paid, but he is in a balcony cabin with his girlfriend.  The room, food, and medical are still free.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention one of the biggest draws of Space 220 is the “elevator” to space when you enter the restaurant, and now that would have to only allow 1 party at a time, greatly backing up the seating ability. So that may be scrapped for a while or you may be able to bypass it completely for a bit.



I typically dont do sit-down dining down at Disney. Main meals are usually cooked in my room, so theres like a 90% chance I’ll never go to Space220, but between it being done by Patina Group, and the concept of the restaurant, I still have faith that it will be good


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> Just curious, do you have to wait until all 3 of your park reservations are used before you can book a new one or can you book a new reservation as soon as you use one?


I'm hoping not  they weren't clear on that. I'm going to go in and try to get my reservation again for another day, hope that works, July is pretty slim for AP picks right now


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277643833292046339


----------



## Pksmom03

Did anyone else get a survey from Disney after making their park reservations? They said they were sending me the survey because I’m going to AK but nothing about the other parks. They asked specifically if I had heard of the safety measures they were taking and if it this made me more inclined to go- mask wearing by guests and CM, temperature taking, social distancing. They also asked of perceptions I might have about my future visit: more/less crowded, less magical, that I expected to have the same experience as a “normal” trip.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

scrappinginontario said:


> Guests currently arriving from the tri-state area must quarantine for 14 days and this cannot be done on Disney property.  The only guests who could be checked in at a Disney resort from the tri-state area are ones who arrived at least 14 days earlier than their check-in date.  Not sure if any guests have done that.





Spaceguy55 said:


> With 2 full days at 2 large almost all open park area's..... that was fast..


Doesn't seem fast at all when you have seen Blizzcon tickets sell out in 3 minutes and that had almost 100k people at it.


----------



## AmberMV

Pksmom03 said:


> Did anyone else get a survey from Disney after making their park reservations? They said they were sending me the survey because I’m going to AK but nothing about the other parks. They asked specifically if I had heard of the safety measures they were taking and if it this made me more inclined to go- mask wearing by guests and CM, temperature taking, social distancing. They also asked of perceptions I might have about my future visit: more/less crowded, less magical, that I expected to have the same experience as a “normal” trip.


I got one last week for my May HS visit


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> I'm hoping not  they weren't clear on that. I'm going to go in and try to get my reservation again for another day, hope that works, July is pretty slim for AP picks right now


BTW, I appreciate all the news you are giving us regarding Galaxy’s   Edge, every time you post something, I pack another item in the suitcase. LOL  I have been scared to start packing.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277643833292046339



This is why you can’t keep closed and delay openings to even big companies and expect everything is fine because they have a lot of money. Broadway is going to get hit big time when they reopen in January. The popular shows like Wicked will survive, but some of the best shows on Broadway will shut their doors.


----------



## birostick

FeralCatRogue said:


> Doesn't seem fast at all when you have seen Blizzcon tickets sell out in 3 minutes and that had almost 100k people at it.



Blizzcon is a bit different in that they announce exactly when and where (website) the tickets are sold whereas Disney decided to keep it secret til ~28 mins AFTER the site went live.


----------



## JM23457

Dentam said:


> Most of the comments I've seen here have been telling people to reschedule if the changes are too much for them, not to be happy giving Disney money during a pandemic.


Not everyone can do that, particularly DVC & annual passholders.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> This is why you can’t keep closed and delay openings to even big companies and expect everything is fine because they have a lot of money. Broadway is going to get hit big time when they reopen in January. The popular shows like Wicked will survive, but some of the best shows on Broadway will shut their doors.



I don't know if there were plans to close it anyway, but even something like Frozen on Broadway already shut its doors.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Does anyone have a site that shows how many positives florida gets a day, hospitalizations, etc etc 

I like keep track


----------



## Anna_Sh

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Does anyone have a site that shows how many positives florida gets a day, hospitalizations, etc etc
> 
> I like keep track


Here’s the state’s “dashboard”: https://fdoh.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/8d0de33f260d444c852a615dc7837c86


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I don't know if there were plans to close it anyway, but even something like Frozen on Broadway already shut its doors.



See, I always thought Frozen was a big hit on Broadway, but apparently it wasnt doing very well attendance wise. So that one might have been canned regardless, the shutdowns just made it happen quicker


----------



## SaintsManiac

I want Broadway on Disney+ please. I'm so excited for Hamilton on Friday and I want MORE.


----------



## tinkerhon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277643833292046339



There goes my refund ! 
No wonder why I've been waiting so long


----------



## Rxdr2013

Katrina Y said:


> BTW, I appreciate all the news you are giving us regarding Galaxy’s   Edge, every time you post something, I pack another item in the suitcase. LOL  I have been scared to start packing.


I know it is like a roller coaster. One day I feel good about my trip July 21 then the next I get upset/nervous its not going to happen (and freak out because it is nonrefundable DVC rental!). Securing a passholder preview helped get back to the good side again.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I want Broadway on Disney+ please. I'm so excited for Hamilton on Friday and I want MORE.



I think you’ll get that. But the only problem is, how many people that might have entertained the idea of seeing Hamilton live will feel its pointless to spend that much money when they can watch it on Disney+?

Maybe more people will want to see it because they want to experience it live after seeing it at home.

Its going to do massive numbers this weekend, and I’m glad Disney ditched the free trials for it.


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> There goes my refund !
> No wonder why I've been waiting so long


is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning


----------



## dlavender

I've moved my "will WDW postpone opening" from a 20% likelihood to under 5% with the AP previews dropping today. I think they believe in their plan and probably don't see waiting another two weeks really having an appreciable effect. With more counties in FL requiring masks I think we will see a positive change in the numbers by the time they open.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning



I would hope not. But I also don’t know how popular the theater at DS was to see a show. 

But if they close the one down at DS that means....They can extend the NBA experience!!!!!


----------



## bffer

Well, I took a day off and we are almost to 2K pages on this thread.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> I want Broadway on Disney+ please. I'm so excited for Hamilton on Friday and I want MORE.


*
Have you tried BroadwayHD? I watched Falsettos on it the other night!*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> Space 220 is the new Rivers of Life.



"While we continue to work on the impressive and immersive technology required for Space 220 to fulfill our vision, please enjoy Space 2001: Alive with Magic"


----------



## Mit88

Arguetafamily said:


> Not to mention MENTAL HEALTH. I spoke to a doctor, at her hospital mental health cases went up 60% since the shutdown...addictions, depression, suicide...we save some, we still lose many, except for a different reason



Its scary. I’m not prone to anxiety or depression, and even I’ve felt a sense of emptiness lately. I can only imagine how its affecting people that are prone to such things.


----------



## Katrina Y

Rxdr2013 said:


> I know it is like a roller coaster. One day I feel good about my trip July 21 then the next I get upset/nervous its not going to happen (and freak out because it is nonrefundable DVC rental!). Securing a passholder preview helped get back to the good side again.


Last week after I got my park reservations, I allowed myself to get hopeful that our trip was going to happen and then all the panic and freaking out occurred on Friday. Now I am starting to hope again while looking over my shoulder for the next thing that might occur. Up down up down...........


----------



## roth697

tinkerhon said:


> There goes my refund !
> No wonder why I've been waiting so long




I sent an e-mail with no response  I filed a BBB complaint and got a refund within 10 days.  I had $330 tied up in a June Drawn to Life ressie.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning


It doesn’t sound like Cirque is closing for good. It sounds like they want to try and rebuild. With the one in WDW being a partnership with Disney that one has a much better chance I think of continuing.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning


When the parks closed it was (literally) days away from beginning previews/first showings, but obviously that didn't happen. I can tell you -- come hell or high-water -- that show will eventually debut (in some form), but I doubt it will happen this year (especially with the bankruptcy news). They've spent too much time and money on it at this point to scrap it, and unlike La Nouba, Drawn to Life was a joint collaboration so Disney also has a direct interest in it. That said, it's not a huge priority right now, so I'd imagine they won't get it up off the ground until 2021 at the earliest (assuming other similar venues, like Broadway theaters, also begin to reopen). It's a shame; I was really excited for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apologies if this was already posted but CM Preview registration to start July 1st

Not sure why they get warning but Passholders do not, but here we are

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/cast...isney-world-reopening-preview-opens-july-1st/


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I just got back from a couple days at Boardwalk. This might sound strange but I think the resorts will be safer when they get a little more crowded. Seeing everyone else in a mask will (I hope) make people more likely to not have to be reminded to wear theirs, and having people around them will (I hope) make people feel that it's necessary to wear the mask ALL the time. 

I came across quite a few people not wearing masks or not wearing them properly, including several mouse keeping staff. Most would pull their mask on/up when they saw others approaching, but  when you pass someone in the hallway who JUST pulled up their mask, you are then walking through all the vapor they just expelled as they walked down the hall toward you. TWO mouse keepers I came across were wearing their masks "chin guard" style and said a happy and boisterous "good morning" to me as I hurried past them--I'd rather they'd kept their mouths shut. 

When there is nobody else in sight I think people are more likely to forgo the mask. Even if their intention is to put it back on if they see someone, they can easily forget, and it really isn't safe inside even if they remember. I think the announcements in the parks are a good idea. It may detract a little from the ambience, but I think reminders are necessary.  

I saw way more people these past couple days not wearing masks than I've seen at the Universal parks in the several days I've visited them, despite only seeing a tiny fraction of the number of people. I don't at all think that Universal is doing a better job than Disney; I just think that when people are surrounded by others they'll wear the mask, but as soon as they're "alone" it's going to come off.

Just like some people say they assume that everyone they come into contact with has the virus, I think that when people are getting off an elevator you're about to get on, you should probably assume they put their masks back on just before the doors opened, and if you pass someone in a hallway, you should assume they just pulled their mask back on when they heard you coming. And you should probably assume the mouse keepers are not wearing their masks when they clean your room. I'm not saying they aren't; I'm just saying there is probably a good chance that this could be the case.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> I don't know if there were plans to close it anyway, but even something like Frozen on Broadway already shut its doors.



broadway as a whole just said they are not reopening until January.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> apologies if this was already posted but CM Preview registration to start July 1st
> 
> Not sure why they get warning but Passholders do not, but here we are
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/cast...isney-world-reopening-preview-opens-july-1st/


If they Passholders a warning it likely would’ve been gone in a few minutes and possible site crashes. The surprise helps save that.


----------



## tnccopeland

Dining ressies tomorrow!

*Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
If you had an active dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make new dining reservations beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.

*Reservations for All Guests*
Online reservations for all Guests will reopen at a later date. Please continue to check back for details. Interested in dining at Disney Springs? Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests up to 60 days in advance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tnccopeland said:


> Dining ressies tomorrow!
> 
> *Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
> If you had an active dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make new dining reservations beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.
> 
> *Reservations for All Guests*
> Online reservations for all Guests will reopen at a later date. Please continue to check back for details. Interested in dining at Disney Springs? Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests up to 60 days in advance.



Good on them for taking care of the cancelled on guests first


----------



## MrsSmith07

tnccopeland said:


> Dining ressies tomorrow!
> 
> *Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
> If you had an active dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make new dining reservations beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.
> 
> *Reservations for All Guests*
> Online reservations for all Guests will reopen at a later date. Please continue to check back for details. Interested in dining at Disney Springs? Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests up to 60 days in advance.



Have they said if we have to call?


----------



## Dulcee

Go shopping, come back to a dozen new pages. Nice to see actual news of the changes they are making!


----------



## rteetz

MrsSmith07 said:


> Have they said if we have to call?


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning



Just because they declare bankruptcy doesn't mean they'll actually shut down. What it does do is  cheat people out of any refunds they haven't received yet, but business can go on as usual during a bankruptcy. Sucks, but true.


----------



## yulilin3

the queue for RotR starts at the tunnel entrance to the land, from there it does the queue inside and then breaks off and goes into the overflow of Muppets queue and backstage, the whole line is estimated to be an hour and a half. The CM are expecting the line will be full.
For MFSR it's the regular overflow to TSLand and then backstage gate by Falcon
ABC commissary won't be open because it will be CM break room to give them more space
No word on Oga
Relaxation area at SWGE will be at right before the marketplace restrooms, outdoor place, they are putting some umbrellas and CM will be manning them to make sure people put their masks back on
They are still trying to get the marketplace stores to open but have to see what they can do with capacity
Some areas of the RotR queue will have plexiglass to separate people in the more confined queue
If people ask why they are wearing masks they can answer it's because of an intergalactic virus being spread around from planet to planet
for MFSR : no one stops at preshow but there are spots on the sides if you want to see the pre show. 
If you are CM your comp tickets will work you just have to link them on MDE, also check with your coordinator if you have comp tickets that expired in June, they may be able to extend those through Sept.  Your MEP will be blocked out for now
CM preview opens July 1st and it looks like RotR will not be open for CM preview


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I think you’ll get that. But the only problem is, how many people that might have entertained the idea of seeing Hamilton live will feel its pointless to spend that much money when they can watch it on Disney+?
> 
> Maybe more people will want to see it because they want to experience it live after seeing it at home.
> 
> Its going to do massive numbers this weekend, and I’m glad Disney ditched the free trials for it.



I would still go to shows, but the closest theater to me is an hour away. I also couldn’t get tickets to Hamilton.


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> View attachment 505112



Do you think we can call DVC member services?


----------



## MrsSmith07

rteetz said:


> View attachment 505112



Thank you! Was so excited to see the news that I skipped over that part


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

If I rented points for my reservation, who do I call for dining reservations?


----------



## CastAStone

cakebaker said:


> Just because they declare bankruptcy doesn't mean they'll actually shut down. What it does do is  cheat people out of any refunds they haven't received yet, but business can go on as usual during a bankruptcy. Sucks, but true.


We don’t know that yet. A lot of times as chapter 11 bankruptcies conclude the new ownership group honors consumer obligations to prevent damage to the brand. It sounds like the bondholders want to sell the company, so we’ll just have to see what the new owners want to do.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> the queue for RotR starts at the tunnel entrance to the land, from there it does the queue inside and then breaks off and goes into the overflow of Muppets queue and backstage, the whole line is estimated to be an hour and a half. The CM are expecting the line will be full.
> For MFSR it's the regular overflow to TSLand and then backstage gate by Falcon
> ABC commissary won't be open because it will be CM break room to give them more space
> No word on Oga
> Relaxation area at SWGE will be at right before the marketplace restrooms, outdoor place, they are putting some umbrellas and CM will be manning them to make sure people put their masks back on
> They are still trying to get the marketplace stores to open but have to see what they can do with capacity
> Some areas of the RotR queue will have plexiglass to separate people in the more confined queue
> If people ask why they are wearing masks they can answer it's because of an intergalactic virus being spread around from planet to planet
> for MFSR : no one stops at preshow but there are spots on the sides if you want to see the pre show.
> If you are CM your comp tickets will work you just have to link them on MDE, also check with your coordinator if you have comp tickets that expired in June, they may be able to extend those through Sept.  Your MEP will be blocked out for now
> CM preview opens July 1st and it looks like RotR will not be open for CM preview


Woo hoo, I’m gonna throw another shirt in the suitcase.


----------



## jsbowl16

rteetz said:


> View attachment 505112


This is interesting. We had a trip for July we moved to December and Disney obviously cancelled our dining reservations for July when they cancelled everyone else.  When numbers looked better we kept our December reservation and also added a new one in August that never had any dining associated with it. I wonder if we are eligible to book dining reservations for our August trip tomorrow?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I’ve never called for Dining reservations. What is the number? What time does that open?


----------



## Arguetafamily

Wait does this include themepark restaurants??


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

So what if you cancelled them yourself because you knew WDW wouldn’t be open?  Am I SOL?!?


----------



## Dentam

JM23457 said:


> Not everyone can do that, particularly DVC & annual passholders.



Believe me I know... I'm even worse off as the owner of a DVC rental for this Labor Day week.  No money back for me and no ability to buy park tickets to in turn reserve park time.  Not that I want to go, but my only hope is that someone will re-rent it on David's site at this point.


----------



## KBoopaloo

SaintsManiac said:


> I would still go to shows, but the closest theater to me is an hour away. I also couldn’t get tickets to Hamilton.


Off topic entirely (sorry, Ryan!) but if you have not watched the clip the Jimmy Fallon show posted this week of the OBC singing Helpless with The Roots be sure you check it out! It is so fun and made my weekend!


----------



## magrif

tnccopeland said:


> Dining ressies tomorrow!
> 
> *Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
> If you had an active dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make new dining reservations beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.
> 
> *Reservations for All Guests*
> Online reservations for all Guests will reopen at a later date. Please continue to check back for details. Interested in dining at Disney Springs? Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations for all Guests up to 60 days in advance.


Dumb question, was this an email? I haven't received any since they cancelled my ADR for Ohana on May 28th ☹


----------



## JacknSally

magrif said:


> Dumb question, was this an email? I haven't received any since they cancelled my ADR for Ohana on May 28th ☹



*It’s under the “know before you go” section on the site!

Has this part been mentioned yet? 

ETA: the 2nd tweet about hotel guests is what I was referencing!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277651504975892480*


----------



## Miffy

Mit88 said:


> This is why you can’t keep closed and delay openings to even big companies and expect everything is fine because they have a lot of money. Broadway is going to get hit big time when they reopen in January. The popular shows like Wicked will survive, but some of the best shows on Broadway will shut their doors.


I know. It's very sad here in NYC. So many actors, crew, musicians, etc., etc., etc., out of work.

We have tickets for The Music Man (Hugh Jackman--how could I resist?) for November. We bought the tix _last _November. I just got notified a couple of days ago that they're still going to produce the show, but it'll be next year. My November 2020 tickets are now tickets for June 2021.


----------



## Doingitagain

rteetz said:


> View attachment 505112


Hmmm, the first sentence relates to the paragraph above, which is guests before July 10.  Not clear what those with canceled ADRs are supposed to do, call or online.


----------



## magrif

JacknSally said:


> *It’s under the “know before you go” section on the site!
> 
> Has this part been mentioned yet?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277651504975892480*



 much obliged, thank you!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277656772468256768


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> the queue for RotR starts at the tunnel entrance to the land, from there it does the queue inside and then breaks off and goes into the overflow of Muppets queue and backstage, the whole line is estimated to be an hour and a half. The CM are expecting the line will be full.
> For MFSR it's the regular overflow to TSLand and then backstage gate by Falcon
> ABC commissary won't be open because it will be CM break room to give them more space
> No word on Oga
> Relaxation area at SWGE will be at right before the marketplace restrooms, outdoor place, they are putting some umbrellas and CM will be manning them to make sure people put their masks back on
> They are still trying to get the marketplace stores to open but have to see what they can do with capacity
> Some areas of the RotR queue will have plexiglass to separate people in the more confined queue
> If people ask why they are wearing masks they can answer it's because of an intergalactic virus being spread around from planet to planet
> for MFSR : no one stops at preshow but there are spots on the sides if you want to see the pre show.
> If you are CM your comp tickets will work you just have to link them on MDE, also check with your coordinator if you have comp tickets that expired in June, they may be able to extend those through Sept.  Your MEP will be blocked out for now
> CM preview opens July 1st and it looks like RotR will not be open for CM preview


Thanks @yulilin3 for this and your other SWGE updates! Appreciated!


----------



## SmittS

JacknSally said:


> *It’s under the “know before you go” section on the site!
> 
> Has this part been mentioned yet?
> 
> ETA: the 2nd tweet about hotel guests is what I was referencing!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277651504975892480*


My hotel reservations are cancelled but I had dining reservations cancelled for me.  I'll be going to Universal next week but would like to head to a WDW resort for a meal while I'm there!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277657548032745474


----------



## rockpiece

We had reservations that were canceled by Disney from September 14th-18th. Are we just SOL as far as trying to rebook those since it says up September 2nd?


----------



## SaintsManiac

KBoopaloo said:


> Off topic entirely (sorry, Ryan!) but if you have not watched the clip the Jimmy Fallon show posted this week of the OBC singing Helpless with The Roots be sure you check it out! It is so fun and made my weekend!




YES! I watched it multiple times and shared it. My social media friends are probably tired of my Hamilton fangirling. LOL


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> If they Passholders a warning it likely would’ve been gone in a few minutes and possible site crashes. The surprise helps save that.


I would like to think of it as a little reward for the dedicated members here...


----------



## LSUmiss

WonderlandisReality said:


> I’ve never called for Dining reservations. What is the number? What time does that open?


It used to be 407-wdw-dine 
I am wondering about time too.


----------



## Dulcee

*Character Dining* will not be offered during the initial reopening, with the exception of modified Character Dining experiences at Garden Grill Restaurant and Topolino's Terrace – Flavors of the Riviera 

Is this new? Or just new to me? Any confirmation of hours of operation for in park restaurants?


----------



## rteetz

Dulcee said:


> *Character Dining* will not be offered during the initial reopening, with the exception of modified Character Dining experiences at Garden Grill Restaurant and Topolino's Terrace – Flavors of the Riviera
> 
> Is this new? Or just new to me? Any confirmation of hours of operation for in park restaurants?


This is new


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Yay, I can book 2 character meals now. 
Gotta get my list done for tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spaceguy55 said:


> I would like to think of it as a little reward for the dedicated members here...



Yeah I see a lot of complaint in Facebook groups about not getting an email or getting the email but noticing too late, etc

And part of me wants to say "you have to know by now for any passholder preview you can't wait for an email, you have to be stalking message boards and Twitter and stuff"


----------



## andyman8

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yay, I can book 2 character meals now.
> Gotta get my list done for tomorrow.


There *may* be a third coming too. I know the staff has been called back but not sure if it's still happening/when.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rockpiece said:


> We had reservations that were canceled by Disney from September 14th-18th. Are we just SOL as far as trying to rebook those since it says up September 2nd?


yes for now since we're more than 60 days out.   I guess they'd open it up for 60 days after that initial day.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Doingitagain said:


> Hmmm, the first sentence relates to the paragraph above, which is guests before July 10.  Not clear what those with canceled ADRs are supposed to do, call or online.



I agree. And the paragraph just below “Reservations for All Guests” says online reservations for all Guests will open at a later date.

So if you connect the dots, and since they didn’t provide any phone numbers in the cancelled guests section, you could conclude that those with cancelled reservations will be able to book online tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/tron-lightcycle-run-construction-resumes-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## tcherjen

I posted on another board-
I was able to get an AP preview for June 9. I did not screenshot, it said I would get a confirmation email and I have not. It is not showing up on MDE.
I am holding on AP line, anyone else have this happen???


----------



## Dulcee

*Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations*
Beginning June 30, Guests who had a dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make dining reservations online for select Walt Disney World dining locations up to 60 days in advance. New reservations will be available to all Guests at a later date. Learn more about dining reservations.
Dismiss


W0ohoo! Available online. Thank the tiki gods.


----------



## jenjersnap

I thought Chef Mickey’s was all but confirmed as a family style modified experience? Not sure if that is your third or if I read something incorrectly. 



andyman8 said:


> There *may* be a third coming too. I know the staff has been called back but not sure if it's still happening/when.


----------



## andyman8

jenjersnap said:


> I thought Chef Mickey’s was all but confirmed as a family style modified experience? Not sure if that is your third or if I read something incorrectly.


I wouldn't say "all but confirmed," but Chef Mickey's is the third. They still haven't officially announced Contemporary's dining options when it reopens on 7/10.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Dulcee said:


> *Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations*
> Beginning June 30, Guests who had a dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make dining reservations online for select Walt Disney World dining locations up to 60 days in advance. New reservations will be available to all Guests at a later date. Learn more about dining reservations.
> Dismiss
> 
> 
> W0ohoo! Available online. Thank the tiki gods.


With the luck I had with park reservations I will be that person who glitches and can’t book so my family will be so excited to see me melt down again


----------



## casaya95

Dulcee said:


> *Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations*
> Beginning June 30, Guests who had a dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make dining reservations online for select Walt Disney World dining locations up to 60 days in advance. New reservations will be available to all Guests at a later date. Learn more about dining reservations.
> Dismiss
> 
> 
> W0ohoo! Available online. Thank the tiki gods.


I see this exact wording on the website minus the online part. Can you direct me to where you saw this?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Dulcee said:


> *Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations*
> Beginning June 30, Guests who had a dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make dining reservations online for select Walt Disney World dining locations up to 60 days in advance. New reservations will be available to all Guests at a later date. Learn more about dining reservations.
> Dismiss
> 
> 
> W0ohoo! Available online. Thank the tiki gods.



As a hearing impaired person: thank everybody’s god. I would have tied up the line forever with the relay person


----------



## jenjersnap

Got it. There is a lot of assertive language in the Dis community. 



andyman8 said:


> I wouldn't say "all but confirmed," but Chef Mickey's is the third. They still haven't officially announced Contemporary's dining options when it reopens on 7/10.


----------



## AmberMV

So as of now there will be 1 character dining in a park (Epcot) and 2 character dining at deluxe resorts (Riv and Contemp)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Dulcee said:


> *Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations*
> Beginning June 30, Guests who had a dining reservation on or before September 2, 2020 *that was cancelled* as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make dining reservations online for select Walt Disney World dining locations up to 60 days in advance. New reservations will be available to all Guests at a later date. Learn more about dining reservations.
> Dismiss
> 
> W0ohoo! Available online. Thank the tiki gods.


Here’s hoping it’s *all* cancelled ADRs through May 28 and not just those cancelled specifically by Disney.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277656772468256768



surorised baseline taphouse is Still there.  Not sure how their food is 50% of their income.


----------



## Mit88

Its weird to me that they haven’t resumed construction over at RRA. I guess they want to make sure the rides intended to open for the 50th get back on track before worrying about attractions coming this year


----------



## Dulcee

casaya95 said:


> I see this exact wording on the website minus the online part. Can you direct me to where you saw this?


It popped up as an alert if you go the the make dining reservations page


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> surorised baseline taphouse is Still there.  Not sure how their food is 50% of their income.



Is that considered "to go" though?  Might be able to get around it then, vs like Oga's which has seating and is largely served in house (though you can get stuf to go)


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> surorised baseline taphouse is Still there.  Not sure how their food is 50% of their income.



Maybe theres going to be no seating and its just used as a walk up to purchase alcohol to have as you walk around the park?


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> the queue for RotR starts at the tunnel entrance to the land, from there it does the queue inside and then breaks off and goes into the overflow of Muppets queue and backstage, the whole line is estimated to be an hour and a half. The CM are expecting the line will be full.
> For MFSR it's the regular overflow to TSLand and then backstage gate by Falcon
> ABC commissary won't be open because it will be CM break room to give them more space
> No word on Oga
> Relaxation area at SWGE will be at right before the marketplace restrooms, outdoor place, they are putting some umbrellas and CM will be manning them to make sure people put their masks back on
> They are still trying to get the marketplace stores to open but have to see what they can do with capacity
> Some areas of the RotR queue will have plexiglass to separate people in the more confined queue
> If people ask why they are wearing masks they can answer it's because of an intergalactic virus being spread around from planet to planet
> for MFSR : no one stops at preshow but there are spots on the sides if you want to see the pre show.
> If you are CM your comp tickets will work you just have to link them on MDE, also check with your coordinator if you have comp tickets that expired in June, they may be able to extend those through Sept.  Your MEP will be blocked out for now
> CM preview opens July 1st and it looks like RotR will not be open for CM preview


Shared this info on the DL community board. We are all wondering how things could potentially look whenever DL opens..


----------



## one_cat

Rxdr2013 said:


> I know it is like a roller coaster. One day I feel good about my trip July 21 then the next I get upset/nervous its not going to happen (and freak out because it is nonrefundable DVC rental!). Securing a passholder preview helped get back to the good side again.


I totally understand that feeling and our trip isn’t until September.


----------



## chicagoshannon

honestly if my trip was in the next 60 days I'd try for ADR's tomorrow whether or not I had them originally.  I don't see Disney being able to differentiate with the way their IT runs.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Dulcee said:


> It popped up as an alert if you go the the make dining reservations page



It’s at disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/reservation-window/advance-reservations/ as well


----------



## Leigh L

I just found a link that says online (apologies if already posted and I missed it!)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/reservation-window/advance-reservations/
*Eligible Guests with Dining and Experience Reservations Cancelled During Closure*
Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—beginning on June 30—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance. Eligible Guests who are unable to make a reservation online may call (407) 939-6690 or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members.

Edited, 2 pages in the time I made this post, dang this thread sometimes moves fast!


----------



## indylaw99

chicagoshannon said:


> honestly if my trip was in the next 60 days I'd try for ADR's tomorrow whether or not I had them originally.  I don't see Disney being able to differentiate with the way their IT runs.



That's exactly what I was thinking. Their IT is so bad that I don't know how they would even know that we had ours canceled. I am going to be prepared to call in just in case the system doesn't recognize that we made ours at the VERY last minute and then they got canceled the next day. If I can do it online, great! If it bumps me out, at least I'll already be in the 3 hour hold queue.


----------



## Moliphino

Dulcee said:


> It popped up as an alert if you go the the make dining reservations page



I see it!


----------



## StevieB81

casaya95 said:


> I see this exact wording on the website minus the online part. Can you direct me to where you saw this?


Dining reservation page


----------



## andyman8

jenjersnap said:


> Got it. There is a lot of assertive language in the Dis community.


I'm always just very cautious to haha. I don't want someone to build their plans around a rumor posted on here, because as we all know, anything can happen.


----------



## Sandiz08

chicagoshannon said:


> honestly if my trip was in the next 60 days I'd try for ADR's tomorrow whether or not I had them originally.  I don't see Disney being able to differentiate with the way their IT runs.


I’m wondering how they will  pull it off. Going to be interesting, how they earmark accounts that had ressies cancelled.


----------



## Dulcee

Are we assuming that restaurants in the park will only be open when the park opens, i.e. no pre park opening reservations?


----------



## Rxdr2013

hey... I finally got an email this time. About the dining for tomorrow. So it is not completely broken!


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning



I requested a refund last month for our show that was supposed to be mid July - per the return email that I received, they were not expected to open "Drawn to Life" until 2021


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Maybe theres going to be no seating and its just used as a walk up to purchase alcohol to have as you walk around the park?



That is possible.  Close all indoor seating and call it "to go".


----------



## Dulcee

Just got this


----------



## Leigh L

Just got an email informing me that since I had dining canceled, can book tomorrow.

"Since you had a dining reservation that was previously cancelled, as we promised in earlier communications, we are offering you the opportunity to make a new reservation beginning on *June 30, before reservations open to other Guests on DisneyWorld.com*. You can make reservations for select _Walt Disney World_ dining locations or experiences *up to 60 days in advance* of your arrival."


----------



## Arguetafamily

I will be the crazy person setting my alarm for 3:45am, calling in AND having multiple windows open


----------



## chicagoshannon

indylaw99 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Their IT is so bad that I don't know how they would even know that we had ours canceled. I am going to be prepared to call in just in case the system doesn't recognize that we made ours at the VERY last minute and then they got canceled the next day. If I can do it online, great! If it bumps me out, at least I'll already be in the 3 hour hold queue.


For example I had Droid Depot reservations.  So does that mean I can then make any reservations I want?  Seems way to complicated.  I think we're like 75ish days out so can't make them tomorrow but when I hit 60 I'll be trying for DD and also a couple of dining things that we have since decided we want.  Might also try tomorrow online just to see.


----------



## Ryan King

Just got an email on ADR’s


----------



## Leigh L

Dulcee said:


> Are we assuming that restaurants in the park will only be open when the park opens, i.e. no pre park opening reservations?


I was wondering about that... if Epcot doesn't open until 11, it doesn't leave a lot of "breakfast" time. Not sure when Garden Grill breakfast ended before the parks closed?


----------



## LSUmiss

Rxdr2013 said:


> hey... I finally got an email this time. About the dining for tomorrow. So it is not completely broken!


lol! I still haven’t!


----------



## tinkerhon

roth697 said:


> I sent an e-mail with no response  I filed a BBB complaint and got a refund within 10 days.  I had $330 tied up in a June Drawn to Life ressie.



I'm going to have to do the same - they responded to me same day around 5 weeks ago, telling me to expect a refund within 2 weeks -have not received and can not get any reply from them since - thanks !


----------



## rteetz




----------



## WonderlandisReality

I got the dining email!


----------



## Jroceagles

Ryan King said:


> Just got an email on ADR’s
> View attachment 505117


Just got same...so which is it?  Tomorrow or 60 days?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


Had a feeling this was coming. Way too much hustle and bustle in a small space to make it work.


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Dulcee said:


> Are we assuming that restaurants in the park will only be open when the park opens, i.e. no pre park opening reservations?





Leigh L said:


> I was wondering about that... if Epcot doesn't open until 11, it doesn't leave a lot of "breakfast" time. Not sure when breakfast ended before the parks closed?



Also wondering this but in regards to closing time and dinner reservations. For example, are dinner reservations in AK pretty much obsolete since it closes at 6pm?


----------



## Hummingbird

Dulcee said:


> Just got this



I just got this email too. 


Also, didn't Disney say you would have to have a valid ticket + park pass reservation to make in-park ADRs or did I dream that?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> surorised baseline taphouse is Still there.  Not sure how their food is 50% of their income.




Maybe because most seating is outdoor? Who knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leigh L said:


> I was wondering about that... if Epcot doesn't open until 11, it doesn't leave a lot of "breakfast" time. Not sure when Garden Grill breakfast ended before the parks closed?



quick look, per touring plans, breakfast was from 8am to 10:30am so I think reasonable to assume they will just skip breakfast since EPCOT doesn't open until 11


----------



## Ryan King

Updated language https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/


----------



## Llama mama

The wording is so strange. So do we call ? Or. We can book on the website? They make it sound like others can book on the website


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Llama mama said:


> The wording is so strange. So do we call ? Or. We can book on the website? They make it sound like others can book on the website



The email says it can be done on website


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


>


Not shocked by this honestly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Llama mama said:


> The wording is so strange. So do we call ? Or. We can book on the website? They make it sound like others can book on the website



I read it that you have to call when it says "Online reservations will not be available ....."


----------



## Miffy

Perhaps this is a radical idea, but couldn't Oga's open and serve only nonalcoholic beverages? With socially distant seating arrangements?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> I read it that you have to call when it says "Online reservations will not be available ....."


Even though on the Dining page it says in big bold letters: "Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations." Then, you look at the email and it says nothing. Great communication.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Llama mama said:


> The wording is so strange. So do we call ? Or. We can book on the website? They make it sound like others can book on the website


I think you try online first and if it doesn't work then call.


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> Even though on the Dining page it says in big bold letters: "Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations." Then, you look at the email and it says nothing. Great communication.


Tomorrow or 60 days?


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> the queue for RotR starts at the tunnel entrance to the land, from there it does the queue inside and then breaks off and goes into the overflow of Muppets queue and backstage, the whole line is estimated to be an hour and a half. The CM are expecting the line will be full.
> For MFSR it's the regular overflow to TSLand and then backstage gate by Falcon
> ABC commissary won't be open because it will be CM break room to give them more space
> No word on Oga
> Relaxation area at SWGE will be at right before the marketplace restrooms, outdoor place, they are putting some umbrellas and CM will be manning them to make sure people put their masks back on
> They are still trying to get the marketplace stores to open but have to see what they can do with capacity
> Some areas of the RotR queue will have plexiglass to separate people in the more confined queue
> If people ask why they are wearing masks they can answer it's because of an intergalactic virus being spread around from planet to planet
> for MFSR : no one stops at preshow but there are spots on the sides if you want to see the pre show.
> If you are CM your comp tickets will work you just have to link them on MDE, also check with your coordinator if you have comp tickets that expired in June, they may be able to extend those through Sept.  Your MEP will be blocked out for now
> CM preview opens July 1st and it looks like RotR will not be open for CM preview


Thanks for all this info!


----------



## JacknSally

Ryan King said:


> Just got an email on ADR’s
> View attachment 505117



*I'm just happy to see those Mickey waffles again!*


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



No point in opening up when Mulan and Tenent were pushed back to August.


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> Tomorrow or 60 days?


Dining Reservations for the next 60 days (so basically through the end of August) will be available tomorrow for any guests who had their reservations cancelled by Disney. How exactly do you make those dining reservations tomorrow morning? Now, that's anyone's guess.


----------



## Jroceagles

andyman8 said:


> Dining Reservations for the next 60 days (so basically through the end of August) will be available tomorrow for any guests who had their reservations cancelled by Disney. How exactly do you make those dining reservations tomorrow morning? Now, that's anyone's guess.


Sooo.  Had mine canceled but do not check in until Aug 31....


----------



## Krandor

Miffy said:


> Perhaps this is a radical idea, but couldn't Oga's open and serve only nonalcoholic beverages? With socially distant seating arrangements?



If they can only do nonalcoholoic not sure it's worth opening.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Jroceagles said:


> Sooo.  Had mine canceled but do not check in until Aug 31....


 You will be able to sit back and watch us panic and scramble and then log in leisurely in a few days


----------



## AmberMV

Jroceagles said:


> Sooo.  Had mine canceled but do not check in until Aug 31....


Through Sept 2, 2020 is what I recall seeing as 60 days from tomorrow


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Miffy said:


> Perhaps this is a radical idea, but couldn't Oga's open and serve only nonalcoholic beverages? With socially distant seating arrangements?



I do not think that would be profitable.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

AmberMV said:


> Through Sept 2, 2020 is what I recall seeing as 60 days from tomorrow


9/2/20 is 64 days from tomorrow


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> surorised baseline taphouse is Still there.  Not sure how their food is 50% of their income.



They must sell a lot of pretzels and charcuterie plates


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

andyman8 said:


> Dining Reservations for the next 60 days (so basically through the end of August) will be available tomorrow for any guests who had their reservations cancelled by Disney. How exactly do you make those dining reservations tomorrow morning? Now, that's anyone's guess.


Your guess is probably better than most peoples!  If I had to guess, I'm not confident that Disney IT would be able to accurately code so that only guests who had reservations cancelled could book.  Therefore, I'm guessing that any of those will have to call in to actually have a CM verify if one is in the pool of guests and once verified by the CM, be allowed to book via telephone.  But, I could be completely wrong!!


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> I read it that you have to call when it says "Online reservations will not be available ....."



That's for the above paragragh for guests arriving before 7/10.

If you go here https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/#/reservations-accepted there's a pop up at the top saying " Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations".


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Miffy said:


> Perhaps this is a radical idea, but couldn't Oga's open and serve only nonalcoholic beverages? With socially distant seating arrangements?





Krandor said:


> If they can only do nonalcoholoic not sure it's worth opening.



That is what I was wondering.

Would be nice if maybe they could have the space open and groups (even if just one at a time) could go and check it out as while the drinks are a draw, just getting to check out the space is a big thing for Star Wars fans


----------



## jlwise

Jroceagles said:


> Tomorrow or 60 days?


I got the email saying that they told me that I’d be first to get to reserve dining since my trip was cancelled. It says it starts on June 30th, but then it says you can reserve dining 60 days before your resort stay... so since my trip was pushed to next May, I’m thinking I won’t be one of the first to reserve my dining


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> That's for the above paragragh for guests arriving before 7/10.
> 
> If you go here https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/#/reservations-accepted there's a pop up at the top saying " Dining Reservations Available Online Beginning June 30 for Select Guests with Cancelled Reservations".



ah, guess I misread which "audience" was being referred to when it said "this audience"


----------



## AmberMV

Chris Ehlers said:


> 9/2/20 is 64 days from tomorrow


Yup. Sept 2 was a different date listed


----------



## MUtiger98

Had our April dining cancelled, but no Disney dining email. Hopefully I can still reserve for my Aug 6 trip...


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> I want Broadway on Disney+ please. I'm so excited for Hamilton on Friday and I want MORE.


It would be nice if they put Frozen from Broadway on Disney+ since it closed on Broadway anyway.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> It would be nice if they put Frozen from Broadway on Disney+ since it closed on Broadway anyway.




YES! I am dying to see it.


----------



## Sandisw

osufeth24 said:


> I don't know if there were plans to close it anyway, but even something like Frozen on Broadway already shut its doors.



There were not..this is where my DD works. It is sad to see it not come back but at least it will still tour.


----------



## Luvears

I'm sure this has been posted a gazillion times but... Did anyone successfully register for AP preview in portal but NOT receive email confirmation?


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> See, I always thought Frozen was a big hit on Broadway, but apparently it wasnt doing very well attendance wise. So that one might have been canned regardless, the shutdowns just made it happen quicker



Frozen was doing quite poorly compared to  Aladdin before it closed. They blitzed local tv here in NYC with ads, which is always a bad sign imo. Typically you only see that when a show first goes into previews/debuts/has a major cast change (like a celeb stepping into a lead role) or during Tony season to capitalize on a nomination or win. Otherwise it’s just trying badly to get people in seats. They were desperate to sell tickets cause I remember watching local news getting ready in the morning and no word of a lie it would be 2 or 3 times every commercial break. They were also discounted heavily on the different Broadway ticket sites.


----------



## Berger1

Llama mama said:


> The wording is so strange. So do we call ? Or. We can book on the website? They make it sound like others can book on the website


Yes


----------



## skeeter31

kylenne said:


> Frozen was doing quite poorly compared to  Aladdin before it closed. They blitzed local tv here in NYC with ads, which is always a bad sign imo. Typically you only see that when a show first goes into previews/debuts/has a major cast change (like a celeb stepping into a lead role) or during Tony season to capitalize on a nomination or win. Otherwise it’s just trying badly to get people in seats. They were desperate to sell tickets cause I remember watching local news getting ready in the morning and no word of a lie it would be 2 or 3 times every commercial break. They were also discounted heavily on the different Broadway ticket sites.


Yeah, this is what I had been seeing as well. Plus with Hercules and a possible Beauty and the Beast revival, one of the Disney shows was bound to close anyway. And it was by far the worst performing of the shows. It may not have closed as soon as it did if there wasn’t the shut down, but I don’t think it would have continued into 2021 regardless.

And completely agree on the commercials in the local NY area. For most of the other Disney shows you would see a couple commercials here and there, and they wouldn’t show actual clips of the show until it had been out for 3-4 years. Frozen was inundating the local channels with commercials showing clips from the production within 6 months of opening. Little Mermaid was the same way when that was on Broadway.


----------



## Jroceagles

AmberMV said:


> Yup. Sept 2 was a different date listed
> View attachment 505128


 So that still leaves me with the question can I book dining on June 30th or starting June 30 you can book up to 60 days in advance but then how is that ahead of everyone else


----------



## 2letterwords

MUtiger98 said:


> Had our April dining cancelled, but no Disney dining email. Hopefully I can still reserve for my Aug 6 trip...


My August dining was canceled by Disney and no email.  I don't seem to be on the privileged list of those who actually receive communications about their trips.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Moliphino said:


> I see it!
> 
> View attachment 505114


So we just have to assume some of of notation exists on our MDE that allows us to make reservations? We definitely had ours removed. Trusting Disney IT rollouts is hard!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

*Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
*Magic Kingdom Park:*

Capture Your Moment photo experience
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*

Droid Depot
*Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*

Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
Horseback riding
Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
Fishing excursions
Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa

*YAY DROID DEPOT!*


----------



## Hummingbird

Hummingbird said:


> I just got this email too.
> 
> 
> Also, didn't Disney say you would have to have a valid ticket + park pass reservation to make in-park ADRs or did I dream that?



Answered my own question.  This is on the page for each in-park table service restaurant. 

*



			An Important Message
		
Click to expand...

*


> In addition to a confirmed dining reservation, in-park dining at table-service restaurants requires a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date for each person in your party ages 3 and up. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park. Learn more about dining options during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Ok, with the dining, if we are travelling on October 10th, then we would be able to book our dining August 10th, is that correct?


----------



## Dulcee

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
> During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
> *Magic Kingdom Park:*
> 
> Capture Your Moment photo experience
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*
> 
> Droid Depot
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*
> 
> Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
> Horseback riding
> Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
> Fishing excursions
> Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> 
> *YAY DROID DEPOT!*



Hmmm we had a light saber reservation, i wonder if that being cancelled means I can call and get a droid res instead for my kiddo?


----------



## tcherjen

Luvears said:


> I'm sure this has been posted a gazillion times but... Did anyone successfully register for AP preview in portal but NOT receive email confirmation?


I am in the same boat-
I accidentally closed out my window on my phone before screenshot. I have no email and nothing on MDE.


----------



## nkosiek

Luvears said:


> I'm sure this has been posted a gazillion times but... Did anyone successfully register for AP preview in portal but NOT receive email confirmation?


So, I was the one who did the registration, but somehow my wife got a confirmation email while I did not.


----------



## Sandisw

Ariel 1715 said:


> Ok, with the dining, if we are travelling on October 10th, then we would be able to book our dining August 10th, is that correct?



It appears they are beginning to open up ADRs again, so I would say yes, but your 60 day window, it should be available...unless the advance days given to those who had reservations are part of that.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I 


Sandisw said:


> It appears they are beginning to open up ADRs again, so I would say yes, but your 60 day window, it should be available...unless the advance days given to those who had reservations are part of that.


 I had reservations but I thought it was only thru September 2nd that you could reserve starting tomorrow. Am I reading that right??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SeaWorld announces three nights of physically distant firework shows for this weeekend


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Do we have any intel on the status of Trader Sam's once the parks reopen? I assume the inside would be problematic... but hoping for the patio!


----------



## tinkerhon

kylenne said:


> Frozen was doing quite poorly compared to  Aladdin before it closed. They blitzed local tv here in NYC with ads, which is always a bad sign imo. Typically you only see that when a show first goes into previews/debuts/has a major cast change (like a celeb stepping into a lead role) or during Tony season to capitalize on a nomination or win. Otherwise it’s just trying badly to get people in seats. They were desperate to sell tickets cause I remember watching local news getting ready in the morning and no word of a lie it would be 2 or 3 times every commercial break. They were also discounted heavily on the different Broadway ticket sites.



We bought our tix thru TDF, which is usually a telltale sign that a show needs to fill seats


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is there a consensus? Are a ADRs online tomorrow? 6 AM? 7 AM? Call at 7 AM? Pink castle at midnight?
What are we doing?


----------



## Llama mama

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a consensus? Are a ADRs online tomorrow? 6 AM? 7 AM? Call at 7 AM? Pink castle at midnight?
> What are we doing?


I am checking at 6 am central time  online while simultaneously calling 
and maybe checking if I awake online after midnight lol


----------



## Krandor

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a consensus? Are a ADRs online tomorrow? 6 AM? 7 AM? Call at 7 AM? Pink castle at midnight?
> What are we doing?



Wake up every hour starting at midnight until it works.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TheMaxRebo said:


> SeaWorld announces three nights of physically distant firework shows for this weeekend



Sea world thumbs up


----------



## MrsSmith07

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a consensus? Are a ADRs online tomorrow? 6 AM? 7 AM? Call at 7 AM? Pink castle at midnight?
> What are we doing?



Disney booking is the new mystery theater. We get small confusing clues and just figure it out as we go.


----------



## Moliphino

Ariel 1715 said:


> I
> I had reservations but I thought it was only thru September 2nd that you could reserve starting tomorrow. Am I reading that right??



60 day window opens tomorrow if you had an ADR on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the closure.


----------



## Sandisw

Ariel 1715 said:


> I
> I had reservations but I thought it was only thru September 2nd that you could reserve starting tomorrow. Am I reading that right??



Yes.  I just meant that if they continue to give those with reservations some advance days until the end of the year, it may not be exaclty 60 days for new ones as we move forward.

Didn’t mean to sound confusing.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

MrsSmith07 said:


> Disney booking is the new mystery theater. We get small confusing clues and just figure it out as we go.



They should make pandemic trip planning into a new DS escape room experience.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MrsSmith07 said:


> Disney booking is the new mystery theater. *We get small confusing clues and just figure it out as we go.*


Ironically, it's one of the few things that Disney actually does consistently!!


----------



## Ariel 1715

Moliphino said:


> 60 day window opens tomorrow if you had an ADR on or before September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to the closure.


We had cancelled reservations for our stay October 10th, so by reading this I am not able to make them tomorrow, correct?


----------



## Dis5150

Disney needs to stop announcing things to call in for! I need to call and modify my reservation and every day there is something new that people need to call in for!


----------



## Llama mama

Krandor said:


> Wake up every hour starting at midnight until it works.


And immediately posting on this page


----------



## BadPinkTink

really really enjoying this thread today, its so great to read conversations about ADR's and peoples plans and and all the confusion of Disney IT and will it work . It feels strangely normal and even though I'm a Disneyland regular , not a Walt Disney World, it all just makes me a bit emotional in these tough times big hugs across the internet everyone


----------



## Moliphino

Ariel 1715 said:


> We had cancelled reservations for our stay October 10th, so by reading this I am not able to make them tomorrow, correct?



Yes, as of now it's only guests with cancelled ADRs through 9/2/2020.


----------



## Dulcee

Hmmmm another logistics question. Is it safe (as safe as anything I guess) to assume that the skyliner will be running 60 minutes? 90 minutes? pre HS opening?


----------



## Ariel 1715

Moliphino said:


> Yes, as of now it's only guests with cancelled ADRs through 9/2/2020.


Thank you! I was just on chat with a cast member and could not make out what she was telling me about when I can book dining for October. It was a who is on first conversation...lol


----------



## hertamaniac

MSC expedites cruise ship going to Port Canaveral and adds a second ship to the region.

It's not exactly a full heartbeat, but at least there seems to be a cruising pulse in Florida.

https://spacecoastdaily.com/2020/06...ral-as-new-homeport-with-year-round-sailings/
https://cruiseradio.net/port-canaveral-adds-one-more-cruise-ship/


----------



## Krandor

Dulcee said:


> Hmmmm another logistics question. Is it safe (as safe as anything I guess) to assume that the skyliner will be running 60 minutes? 90 minutes? pre HS opening?



I would assume nothing in relation to WDW that hasn't been explicitly stated.


----------



## armerida

So for ADRs, it’s only those that were cancelled on  or after May 28? I had all my dining booked for my mid-April trip before they closed...And my Memorial Day weekend trip...I would love to be able to book for my August trip tomorrow!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> is the one here closing too? that would be a shame, I was able to see 2 acts fron the show and it looked stunning


They opened up ticket sales again.  I bought 2 front row for 8/20 last week.  I hope not, LOL!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> They should make pandemic trip planning into a new DS escape room experience.



Pretty sure at this rate it could be a Halloween Horror Night house


----------



## Ariel 1715

Sandisw said:


> Yes.  I just meant that if they continue to give those with reservations some advance days until the end of the year, it may not be exaclty 60 days for new ones as we move forward.
> 
> Didn’t mean to sound confusing.


Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> SeaWorld announces three nights of physically distant firework shows for this weeekend


Thank you for the heads up.  Booked reservations for the 3 and 4


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> SeaWorld announces three nights of physically distant firework shows for this weeekend


This should be umm... interesting.


----------



## mmackeymouse

andyman8 said:


> I wouldn't say "all but confirmed," but Chef Mickey's is the third. They still haven't officially announced Contemporary's dining options when it reopens on 7/10.




Shoot. I was holding out for cafeteria Style at Tusker House.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Pour one out for Oga's Cantina.


----------



## princesscinderella

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pour one out for Oga's Cantina.


 If only I had that weird mouth numbing foam on the fuzzy tauntaun drink


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> SeaWorld announces three nights of physically distant firework shows for this weeekend


It has to be only a matter of time before Disney figures a way to bring fireworks back using social distances.


----------



## marinejjh

Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> It has to be only a matter of time before Disney figures a way to bring fireworks back using social distances.



one would think - with the reduced capacity they could figure something out.  At the very least for EPCOT where you are spread around the lake like that and not needing to be in one area to see projections. EPCOT is also open the latest and probably could use the draw so, to me, makes sens that that would be the first park to get something


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> It has to be only a matter of time before Disney figures a way to bring fireworks back using social distances.



Parks need to be open late enough for it to be dark first.


----------



## jsbowl16

marinejjh said:


> Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.


I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> Parks need to be open late enough for it to be dark first.



They should just be open from 12-10 and save people sleep and give some fireworks


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> one would think - with the reduced capacity they could figure something out.  At the very least for EPCOT where you are spread around the lake like that and not needing to be in one area to see projections. EPCOT is also open the latest and probably could use the draw so, to me, makes sens that that would be the first park to get something



The mayor of Orange County JUST NOW talking about fireworks at theme parks this weekend.

He said its being done in a controlled environment with people wearing masks and social distancing and he said its perfectly acceptable.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

[


Spridell said:


> The mayor of Orange County JUST NOW talking about fireworks at theme parks this weekend.
> 
> He said its being done in a controlled environment with people wearing masks and social distancing and he said its perfectly acceptable.



Can’t disrupt those tired and sleepy NBA players with fireworks and boat whistles.


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Parks need to be open late enough for it to be dark first.


Maybe around October when the parks are open late enough where it will be dark out


----------



## Katrina Y

marinejjh said:


> Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.


Glad you stopped by to visit, our little forum has developed quite a bond. Just like every family get together you have to ignore some comments some of the time, but overall we learn a ton a good info here.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> The mayor of Orange County JUST NOW talking about fireworks at theme parks this weekend.
> 
> He said its being done in a controlled environment with people wearing masks and social distancing and he said its perfectly acceptable.


I booked 2 days but the weather is not looking great


----------



## Raggou

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is there a consensus? Are a ADRs online tomorrow? 6 AM? 7 AM? Call at 7 AM? Pink castle at midnight?
> What are we doing?



Return of the reservation Canary? Have I been summoned?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/theme-park-cast-members-begin-training-at-disney-springs/


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I feel like I’m in an episode of Pinky and the Brain. “What are we doing tonight Brain?”
The same thing we do every night Pinky. Try to get through to Guest Services!



marinejjh said:


> Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.


I’m weird like this but I’ll complain and whine and commiserate with everyone. But at the end of the day, I love planning. Securing that desired reservation gives me a rush. And then watching my family have an amazing time because of all my hard work and efforts brings me so much joy.


----------



## Raggou

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
> During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
> *Magic Kingdom Park:*
> 
> Capture Your Moment photo experience
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*
> 
> Droid Depot
> *Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*
> 
> Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
> Horseback riding
> Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
> Fishing excursions
> Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> 
> *YAY DROID DEPOT!*



RIP losing both Oga's and Savi's?  Not necessarily surprised


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe I’m cynical, but with the both COVID situation in Florida and people clearly being willing to come to Disney without fireworks, seems like they wouldn’t be in any rush to go through the trouble of putting on fireworks with the logistical issues (and cost) that come along with it.

Not only would they have to distance people, but fireworks bring along transportation issues afterwards and with buses/monorails being so much emptier than normal and resort boats not running at all, it seems like they would not want to rush into it just because they could.


----------



## jenjersnap

Someone needs to create a “Theme Park and Cruise Operational Updates” drinking game.

Drink when the M word comes up.
Drink when Disney uses the word “soon”
Drink when someone says ‘“Just stay home.”

We can all meet up IRL in rehab!


----------



## Arguetafamily

jsbowl16 said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time.



Classy...I love it


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Chat CM says only reservations by phone after 7:00 AM.


----------



## Helvetica

Raggou said:


> RIP losing both Oga's and Savi's?  Not necessarily surprised



At least we can still get that Blue Milk.


----------



## mmackeymouse

WonderlandisReality said:


> Chat CM says only reservations by phone after 7:00 AM.




Was the chat CM's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

mmackeymouse said:


> Was the chat CM's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?


 Sheldon. But I catch your drift


----------



## Arguetafamily

WonderlandisReality said:


> Chat CM says only reservations by phone after 7:00 AM.



Conflicting information from Disney...what a surprise
I'm still going to try both ways, just in case


----------



## yulilin3

The dining reservation line opens at 7am


----------



## only hope

Krandor said:


> Parks need to be open late enough for it to be dark first.



Epcot is. Once we get to late September, HS will be. Fantasmic is a great show for covid-times since it's outside with a queue that can be arranged with no switchbacks to keep people distant. They'd just need to release the theater by rows afterwards to avoid the logjam.



0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> They should just be open from 12-10 and save people sleep and give some fireworks



It's been suggested on here, and I think this is right, that the reason for the staggered opening and closing times is to reduce crowds at resorts at the bus stops and to be able to run less buses than they would if the parks opened at the same time. Plus for some people 10p.m. is past bedtime.  I enjoy a night show once in a while, but I'd prefer early, early opening since I get up early for work anyways.


----------



## Racheldb

WonderlandisReality said:


> Chat CM says only reservations by phone after 7:00 AM.


So reading that makes me believe online reservations will start prior to that so I need to be up at 3AM.  That's how my brain works...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Never going to miss an opportunity to share a tweet poking fun at the silly Tomorrowland tents.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tiggr88

rteetz said:


>


So much for an easy walk to Epcot or DHS 

I wonder how the transportation will work.


----------



## marinejjh

Katrina Y said:


> Glad you stopped by to visit, our little forum has developed quite a bond. Just like every family get together you have to ignore some comments some of the time, but overall we learn a ton a good info here.


Sound like a bunch of people complaining for weeks and man the DVC members are the worse ones complaining.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> Never going to miss an opportunity to share a tweet poking fun at the silly Tomorrowland tents.


I was today years old when I learned this was a thing. Holy fail.


----------



## Krandor

Racheldb said:


> So reading that makes me believe online reservations will start prior to that so I need to be up at 3AM.  That's how my brain works...



3AM?  So you want to miss out on the good resevations.   So be it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> I was today years old when I learned this was a thing. Holy fail.



It was more expensive to book one of these than a room at the nearby Contemporary.


----------



## MrsSmith07

marinejjh said:


> Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.



Glad you found a trip that works for you. I’ll enjoy Disney, while you enjoy the beach.


----------



## Katrina Y

marinejjh said:


> Sound like a bunch of people complaining for weeks and man the DVC members are the worse ones complaining.


I skim read.


----------



## jenjersnap

Online adrs used to open an hour before the phone lines so I will get up at 4 am my time to check, for sure. 



Racheldb said:


> So reading that makes me believe online reservations will start prior to that so I need to be up at 3AM.  That's how my brain works...


----------



## constanze

jenjersnap said:


> Online adrs used to open an hour before the phone lines so I will get up at 4 am my time to check, for sure.


That is my plan as well...I am getting so excited...Everything is coming into focus


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I complain only because this reminds me of the days of playing a board game with my little sister and she would change the rules a trillion times while the game was in progress.
You got all your ADRs at 180+10 days? Nah we delete those and at 60 days you can rebook. At 60 days it’s...nope not yet. At 45 days it yeah, tomorrow but you’re going to have to call. And you gotta choose: be late for work or have someplace to eat lunch next month.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I must be missing something.  If we're doing this by phone, how are we supposed to know what restaurants that they're even taking ADRs for?  We know the Parks piece, and we know the resort restaurants that are open up until the 11th, but do we know for sure what the choices are for trips after that?  I'm assuming as resorts open, dining options will increase. We can't book those? I'm so confused.  At least if we were doing it online, we'd know all of our options.  I can envision a lot of time being spent information gathering, and not a lot of progress being made.


----------



## Arguetafamily

WonderlandisReality said:


> I complain only because this reminds me of the days of playing a board game with my little sister and she would change the rules a trillion times while the game was in progress.
> You got all your ADRs at 180+10 days? Nah we delete those and at 60 days you can rebook. At 60 days it’s...nope not yet. At 45 days it yeah, tomorrow but you’re going to have to call. And you gotta choose: be late for work or have someplace to eat lunch next month.



Nothing wrong with venting. Though I think it is in poor taste to come to a thread, offer no valuable information, and say something negative about other posters.


----------



## jenjersnap

I can’t get excited until I see them in my MDE. Have a feeling tomorrow is going to be another endurance sport. Please let me be wrong! 



constanze said:


> That is my plan as well...I am getting so excited...Everything is coming into focus


----------



## WonderlandisReality

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I must be missing something.  If we're doing this by phone, how are we supposed to know what restaurants that they're even taking ADRs for?  We know the Parks piece, and we know the resort restaurants that are open up until the 11th, but do we know for sure what the choices are for trips after that?  I'm assuming as resorts open, dining options will increase. We can't book those? I'm so confused.  At least if we were doing it online, we'd know all of our options.  I can envision a lot of time being spent information gathering, and not a lot of progress being made.



I don’t know about you but I check various sources to see what will be open: rune stones, tarot cards, and the Ouija board.


----------



## Arguetafamily

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I must be missing something.  If we're doing this by phone, how are we supposed to know what restaurants that they're even taking ADRs for?  We know the Parks piece, and we know the resort restaurants that are open up until the 11th, but do we know for sure what the choices are for trips after that?  I'm assuming as resorts open, dining options will increase. We can't book those? I'm so confused.  At least if we were doing it online, we'd know all of our options.  I can envision a lot of time being spent information gathering, and not a lot of progress being made.



The list is here under "Available Dining Experiences" 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#locations
All we can do is make a list, and plan. Everything else will have to be a walk up reservation if the restaurant opens between now and then.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe I’m cynical, but with the both COVID situation in Florida and people clearly being willing to come to Disney without fireworks, seems like they wouldn’t be in any rush to go through the trouble of putting on fireworks with the logistical issues (and cost) that come along with it.



 I think boards like these make it seem like demand is high to get to the parks under these conditions and I don’t think it is. 

I use myself as an example. Our first trip cancelled was at Riviera, an amazing rate and could not  wait to try it out, our 2nd had been a year in the planning and was going to be a 14 day, triple resort stay blow out. I can’t overstate the level of excitement for both trips or how absolutely depressing cancelling was. Yet, we did. I always take my grandson on a fall trip, just the 2 of us. That’s not booked and won’t be. We have nothing on the books for the first time in years. I even booked the AP preview on the outside chance things turn around in the next couple of weeks, although I have no hope it will. I’ve always wanted to do one  and we’ve never gotten to. 

 For Disney to get me back, there has to be fireworks, shows and park hopping and I have to feel like I’m not traveling into a biohazard to get there. I’d put my love of Disney up against anyone’s.  If I’m not willing to go, there has to be an awful lot that won’t.


----------



## michellej47

So if we have a later trip with previously canceled ADRs, we get no advanced option I assume. We will just do ours at 60 days with everyone else. I had perfect ADRs for my Thanksgiving trip. Hope I get those back!


----------



## SaintsManiac

That cabana thread was legendary...


----------



## lovethesun12

marinejjh said:


> Seriously, with everything people have to do to book anything with Disney right now, how can anyone enjoy any part of a trip. I've seen pages upon pages of people complaining about everything schedule related. If you are that miserable and stressed about a vacation trip, then stay home or go somewhere else. Disney is fun, but all of these pages of people complaining makes zero desire to go anytime soon. I'll enjoy my beach vacation while you all stress out.


But this is how I do disney. First complain about prices, ADR's, FP+, boarding groups, waiting for discounts. Now complain about the uncertainty, m word, soon, closed resorts/restaurants/experiences. Then I go and have the most amazing time and through happy tears start the process all over again. 

Is there some other way I'm suppose be doing this?


----------



## CogsworthTN

WonderlandisReality said:


> I don’t know about you but I check various sources to see what will be open: rune stones, tarot cards, and the Ouija board.


Don’t forget the Magic 8 ball. That’s what I use to decide where I stay and eat.


----------



## kylenne

lovethesun12 said:


> But this is how I do disney. First complain about prices, ADR's, FP+, boarding groups, waiting for discounts. Now complain about the uncertainty, m word, soon, closed resorts/restaurants/experiences. Then I go and have the most amazing time and through happy tears start the process all over again.
> 
> Is there some other way I'm suppose be doing this?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I think boards like these make it seem like demand is high to get to the parks under these conditions and I don’t think it is.
> 
> I use myself as an example. Our first trip cancelled was at Riviera, an amazing rate and could not  wait to try it out, our 2nd had been a year in the planning and was going to be a 14 day, triple resort stay blow out. I can’t overstate the level of excitement for both trips or how absolutely depressing cancelling was. Yet, we did. I always take my grandson on a fall trip, just the 2 of us. That’s not booked and won’t be. We have nothing on the books for the first time in years. I even booked the AP preview on the outside chance things turn around in the next couple of weeks, although I have no hope it will. I’ve always wanted to do one  we’ve never gotten to.
> 
> For Disney to get me back, there has to be fireworks, shows and park hopping and I have to feel like I’m not traveling into a biohazard to get there. I’d put my love of Disney up against anyone’s.  If I’m not willing to go, there has to be an awful lot that won’t.



I think we’re still at the point Disney isn’t necessarily going to want to motivate more people to come back. I think there are enough who are willing to come (and I agree with you I think it’s much lower than it would seem in a place like this) based on the way they’re seemingly making little effort to entice people to come right now (or even keep reservations). On a personal level I’m with you, mostly. I would probably go to Disney with significant cuts at this point out of sheer desperation and love lol but will not until it’s safer

I just don’t see the fireworks coming back quickly. As with a lot of other things, Disney has considerations that other places don’t.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

lovethesun12 said:


> But this is how I do disney. First complain about prices, ADR's, FP+, boarding groups, waiting for discounts. Now complain about the uncertainty, m word, soon, closed resorts/restaurants/experiences. Then I go and have the most amazing time and through happy tears start the process all over again.
> 
> Is there some other way I'm suppose be doing this?



You’re missing the part where you try and justify buying DVC everytime you return home. Just me?


----------



## CogsworthTN

kylenne said:


> View attachment 505151


Oh my goodness I love this.


----------



## lovethesun12

DGsAtBLT said:


> You’re missing the part where you try and justify buying DVC everytime you return home. Just me?


I offered on my first contract two days ago, after complaining multiple times I wouldn't purchase DVC in the current situation.

I'm at the point I can't even remember all my complaints!


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277706885395894274


I love how they are putting this on the virus, not their deal with MLS.


----------



## cakebaker

nkosiek said:


> I love how they are putting this on the virus, not their deal with MLS.


Yeah, that would be big no thanks to me on that move. A little honesty would be awfully nice. Do they think we don't talk?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

lovethesun12 said:


> But this is how I do disney. First complain about prices, ADR's, FP+, boarding groups, waiting for discounts. Now complain about the uncertainty, m word, soon, closed resorts/restaurants/experiences. Then I go and have the most amazing time and through happy tears start the process all over again.
> 
> Is there some other way I'm suppose be doing this?



With so many of the perks slowly disappearing over the years, it's really going to be a sad day when they take away our perk of being able to complain about planning our trips.  That will probably be the final straw and many will probably just quit going at that point.


----------



## Racheldb

Krandor said:


> 3AM?  So you want to miss out on the good resevations.   So be it.


You are hard core....


----------



## rpb718

On the NBA bubble front - there had been mentions many pages back about hot tubs at WDW resorts.  I still haven't found ANY hot tub at WDW worthy of the name based on both temperature and strength of the water jets.  They'd be better off disconnecting the thermostat, filling it with ice and making it an ice bath.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

How to ensure that we are eligible to call tomorrow? I had a trip in September, all ADR's were cancelled. I then changed my dates a little to end of August. Is it good? When are people that already are in the 60 days booking window be able to book theirs?  Couldn't ask in the chat, always greyed out saying all CM's are busy assisting other guests.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> I love how they are putting this on the virus, not their deal with MLS.


MLS will be gone by August 12th. They were to move exclusively to the Swan after July 31st.


----------



## princesscinderella

rpb718 said:


> On the NBA bubble front - there had been mentions many pages back about hot tubs at WDW resorts.  I still haven't found ANY hot tub at WDW worthy of the name based on both temperature and strength of the water jets.  They'd be better off disconnecting the thermostat, filling it with ice and making it an ice bath.



You need to stay dvc in a one bedroom then.  A jacuzzi tub as hot as you want to make it and if you add bubbles beware they will foam over the tub!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Arguetafamily said:


> The list is here under "Available Dining Experiences"
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#locations
> All we can do is make a list, and plan. Everything else will have to be a walk up reservation if the restaurant opens between now and then.


Well the good news is that it takes the urgency out of it for me.  There's only a couple of restaurants that have been offered so far that are must dos for me, so I can wait until the online bookings start.  I hope that it does work that way tomorrow, but if not, I won't be sitting on hold....again, LOL!


----------



## rpb718

Wow - in the availability calendar only the last 4 days of July have parks for APs.  I'm surprised there hasn't been any changes on the resort side for several days - especially given WDW should know how many resort reservations they have so they have a meaningful bucket size (unless they really overestimated good neighbor resort counts).  At the moment I'm thinking the way they split between the AP and Non-resort Ticket buckets may need tweaking.  They lost the luxury of knowing the dates when they pushed all the dated tickets out to expire 9/26/21.


----------



## rpb718

princesscinderella said:


> You need to stay dvc in a one bedroom then.  A jacuzzi tub as hot as you want to make it and if you add bubbles beware they will foam over the tub!



I should amend my comment to be public hot tubs.  (Also, it's always just DW and I so we normally do studios.)


----------



## gottalovepluto

tinkerhon said:


> There goes my refund !
> No wonder why I've been waiting so long


File a chargeback with credit/debit card if it’s been less than 120 days since purchase


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Wow - in the availability calendar only the last 4 days of July have parks for APs.  I'm surprised there hasn't been any changes on the resort side for several days - especially given WDW should know how many resort reservations they have so they have a meaningful bucket size (unless they really overestimated good neighbor resort counts).  At the moment I'm thinking the way they split between the AP and Non-resort Ticket buckets may need tweaking.  They lost the luxury of knowing the dates when they pushed all the dated tickets out to expire 9/26/21.



I wonder if they’d sooner open up resort bookings again to fill those spaces than give those park spaces to offsite APs.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they’d sooner open up resort bookings again to fill those spaces than give those park spaces to offsite APs.



I think that and new 2020 ticket sales Are both coming soon.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they’d sooner open up resort bookings again to fill those spaces than give those park spaces to offsite APs.



You know, I used to envy folks who had APs for WDW.  This year--not so much.


----------



## MrsSmith07

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they’d sooner open up resort bookings again to fill those spaces than give those park spaces to offsite APs.



My money would be on opening resort reservations. Brings in more $$$


----------



## Jiminy76

jenjersnap said:


> I can’t get excited until I see them in my MDE. Have a feeling tomorrow is going to be another endurance sport. Please let me be wrong!


The ADR system existed prior and would not expect anywhere near the same issues as the park reservation fiasco. They more than likely tied the MDE accounts to a list that will allow you to make ADR's when they initially open if you met the criteria of having your prior ADR's cancelled.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Disdreamprincess said:


> How to ensure that we are eligible to call tomorrow? I had a trip in September, all ADR's were cancelled. I then changed my dates a little to end of August. Is it good? When are people that already are in the 60 days booking window be able to book theirs?  Couldn't ask in the chat, always greyed out saying all CM's are busy assisting other guests.



My guess is that eligibility enforcement will be flawed and inconsistent at best. May the force be with everyone. Grab a mimosa and pack your patience!


----------



## Doingitagain

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I must be missing something.  If we're doing this by phone, how are we supposed to know what restaurants that they're even taking ADRs for?  We know the Parks piece, and we know the resort restaurants that are open up until the 11th, but do we know for sure what the choices are for trips after that?  I'm assuming as resorts open, dining options will increase. We can't book those? I'm so confused.  At least if we were doing it online, we'd know all of our options.  I can envision a lot of time being spent information gathering, and not a lot of progress being made.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#locationsThere is a section for parks and a section for resorts


----------



## Clockwork

CogsworthTN said:


> Don’t forget the Magic 8 ball. That’s what I use to decide where I stay and eat.


Also don’t forget to use the force, after the 8 ball it’s always my go to.


----------



## Llama mama

There are so many numbers floating around!!!
What number are we supposed to call tomorrow?? Of course while we are simultaneously booking on the website


----------



## junderwood99

Anyone know what time Beaches and Cream is open until at night during this initial re-opening?


----------



## mellvswdw1

Hi all...I’ve been lurking on this thread for a while. I just want someone to confirm that my thinking is correct. I had booked a trip using my DVC points for May in February, I didn’t get around to booking any dining for my May trip. Then Covid happened. I have rebooked my must use points because I canceled my trip(not DVC) for July/Aug before my use year ends on Sept 1st. I’m assuming I won’t be able to book any dining tomorrow.  Not complaining just making sure I don’t waste time tomorrow on the phone or with the pink castle of frustration  like I did last week getting my park reservations. I also want to say this thread from mask debates, to debating how to get into park reservations, to numbers right now in Florida,  it’s all in a way kept me sane. I’m crazy for going but I’m optimistic and hopeful I will find some magic in the heat and humidity and thank the cast members for coming back and allowing us some normalcy. Thanks all.


----------



## rpb718

I was thinking of KS at AK with plexiglass dividers between rows on the vehicles (do we know yet if they are clear, translucent or WDW bus-worthy yet?) and thinking even if they are clear I really don't want to try to focus on some scene that I can barely make out - especially if the line of sight has to pass through multiple sheets of plexiglass.  By the time I get to WDW, those sheets of plexiglass would probably not be in pristine condition.


----------



## lovethesun12

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> With so many of the perks slowly disappearing over the years, it's really going to be a sad day when they take away our perk of being able to complain about planning our trips.  That will probably be the final straw and many will probably just quit going at that point.


I read this and thought yeah, I'll definitely cancel and never go again in that case.

Then I figured, well maybe I would just tweak the trip a little. But if they charge us $5 to complain, then I'm definitely done. 

Unless of course they don't increase it further.....


----------



## chicagoshannon

mellvswdw1 said:


> Hi all...I’ve been lurking on this thread for a while. I just want someone to confirm that my thinking is correct. I had booked a trip using my DVC points for May in February, I didn’t get around to booking any dining for my May trip. Then Covid happened. I have rebooked my must use points because I canceled my trip(not DVC) for July/Aug before my use year ends on Sept 1st. I’m assuming I won’t be able to book any dining tomorrow.  Not complaining just making sure I don’t waste time tomorrow on the phone or with the pink castle of death like I did last week getting my park reservations. I also want to say this thread from mask debates, to debating how to get into park reservations, to numbers right now in Florida,  it’s all in a way kept me sane. I’m crazy for going but I’m optimistic and hopeful I will find some magic in the heat and humidity and thank the cast members for coming back and allowing us some normalcy. Thanks all.


Your thinking is correct however I'd still at least try online tomorrow as we all know Disney IT is not the best.


----------



## Princess Merida

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone know what time Beaches and Cream is open until at night during this initial re-opening?


We just left Disney this morning   and while we were there they were open until 9.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Doingitagain said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#locationsThere is a section for parks and a section for resorts


Thanks.  I knew about those, I was hoping that they would open up availability for the restaurants scheduled to open after July 15th.  I'm looking for first dibs on some of the upcoming resort dining.    Which I had....and I lost.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Speaking for my little guy to the left - "May the Force Be With Everyone" tomorrow!  Fortunately, I don't have to jump into that pond of alligators yet, but my day is coming.  Best of luck guys!!!! (I'll still be up at 5am though, thanks to fur babies!!).


----------



## junderwood99

Next question ........ so what's the status on Woody's Lunchbox? Seems like an odd counter service to not reopen?


----------



## jenjersnap

Agree, that is what I am hoping but if IT screws up how they establish criteria, it could be a long day for some of us. For example, since May 28, I have had two DVC waitlists come through with new confirmation numbers, so do I no longer qualify? Depends on their search, no? If they search for customers who had adrs cancelled, have park reservations and current resort reservations, I should be fine, but concerned I may have an issue. Feel free to reassure me!

ETA: spoke with DVC MS and, after putting me on hold for 40 minutes to clarify, the CM came back to say the only thing the system is searching for is cancelled adrs during closure period and online booking should be offered. So, hopefully, this is a total non-issue. 



Jiminy76 said:


> The ADR system existed prior and would not expect anywhere near the same issues as the park reservation fiasco. They more than likely tied the MDE accounts to a list that will allow you to make ADR's when they initially open if you met the criteria of having your prior ADR's cancelled.


----------



## tinkerhon

gottalovepluto said:


> File a chargeback with credit/debit card if it’s been less than 120 days since purchase



Yep - thanks ! Just filed dispute w CC company - had to send them the email from cirque that stated that I would receive a refund, weeks ago, which I never did -
 they said that should help expedite the process 

biggest issue now is that cirque is no longer responding to any of my emails


----------



## mellvswdw1

rpb718 said:


> I know you didn't mean it, but with the way the numbers are trending in FL and the feelings of some here I wouldn't chance a mention of "castle of frustration " on this thread.


Good point I changed it.  No harm meant by that at all.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

tinkerhon said:


> Yep - thanks ! Just filed dispute w CC company - had to send them the email from cirque that stated that I would receive a refund, weeks ago, which I never did -
> they said that should help expedite the process
> 
> biggest issue now is that cirque is no longer responding to any of my emails


Their customer service number is now disconnected.  I saw that expectations were that they were going to start shows mid August so 3 days ago I booked 2 tickets (after just receiving my refund for my June tickets).  Then I got the e-mail today that all shows have been canceled at this point.  I notified my CC company (Thankfully I used my Disney Visa so they should be able to figure it out), and hopefully since I haven't even gotten the bill yet, they can get it removed. What a cluster fork!


----------



## tinkerhon

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Their customer service number is now disconnected.  I saw that expectations were that they were going to start shows mid August so 3 days ago I booked 2 tickets (after just receiving my refund for my June tickets).  Then I got the e-mail today that all shows have been canceled at this point.  I notified my CC company (Thankfully I used my Disney Visa so they should be able to figure it out), and hopefully since I haven't even gotten the bill yet, they can get it removed. What a cluster fork!



Yea, the initial reply email that I received from cirque after I requested my refund stated that "Drawn to Life" most likely would not open before 2021 

That's why they approved refund request immediately

The problem has not really been the timeframe of the refund - (currently three weeks late- per initial indication that they have me) 
they problem is that you can't get in touch with them now 
totally unresponsive to my emails


----------



## Tjddis

So I got an email today saying since I had dining reservations cancelled I can make new ones on 6/30, before other people

Does anyone know if this means in park or is it just resorts like people did before?   Also says it can be done on line


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

tinkerhon said:


> Yea, the initial reply email that I received from cirque after I requested my refund stated that "Drawn to Life" most likely would not open before 2021
> 
> That's why they approved refund request immediately
> 
> The problem has not really been the timeframe of the refund - (currently three weeks late- per initial indication that they have me)
> they problem is that you can't get in touch with them now
> totally unresponsive to my emails


Exactly.  I also figured it would be easier to get the charge removed before the CC company had sent it off to Cirque!  The last time I had purchased  tickets more than 120 days prior to the show date so I was sweating bullets.  I got the refund the day before I ordered new tickets...from a company filing bankruptcy....in the middle of a pandemic....when everyone will be wearing masks and social distancing for months to come...which is  really difficult to understand because I would never be described as an optimist.  Disney math.


----------



## JacknSally

*This was posted in a FB group - we knew most of this already but I thought the bit about some of the queues having partitions was especially interesting. I’m curious to see which queues and how that looks!

*


----------



## Doingitagain

Anyone looking for information on ADRs and booking might want to follow this thread, it is where most of that activity has been:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-indications-for-when-disney-adrs-will-be-available.3805226/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *This was posted in a FB group - we knew most of this already but I thought the bit about some of the queues having partitions was especially interesting. I’m curious to see which queues and how that looks!
> 
> View attachment 505175*



Parking and walking the MK/TTC parking lot in the July sun.... oh my. I swear Disney parking lots are some of the hottest places on the planet.


----------



## cakebaker

tinkerhon said:


> Yep - thanks ! Just filed dispute w CC company - had to send them the email from cirque that stated that I would receive a refund, weeks ago, which I never did -
> they said that should help expedite the process
> 
> biggest issue now is that cirque is no longer responding to any of my emails



Sadly, if they’ve officially declared bankruptcy, they are protected against creditors- and you’re a creditor. Hopefully your chargeback goes thru before that point.


----------



## Rxdr2013

so upset! My sister is from KS and they just issued the quarantine for those traveling to FL. So I don't know whether or not they can come. they were coming for the all american baseball for my nephew to play in somewhere outside of Orlando. I splurged and rented dvc points on a 2 bedroom villa at AK. Guess it is going to be a lot of room for my family of 4.  It was supposed to be my sisters first time! I don't think I will be fully relieved until after our trip ends.


----------



## cakebaker

I’ve been hunting for a  bright side in all this and came up with this- since they didn’t employ any kind of new ride reservations, nothing moved to vq, possible they’ll go back to FP+ when things get better? I realize not everyone would consider this good news, but I really liked FP+!


----------



## Rxdr2013

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Parking and walking the MK/TTC parking lot in the July sun.... oh my. I swear Disney parking lots are some of the hottest places on the planet.


last time I was there unless it was done yet, the tram didn't really help much as they moved the drop off


----------



## cdobert

Cirque filed for bankruptcy protection yesterday.  I don't know what that will mean for scheduled refunds.


----------



## cristen72

Mit88 said:


> I think that and new 2020 ticket sales Are both coming soon.



I hope so!   I need tickets for December. Already have resort reservations.


----------



## Aeralie

With no disrespect to the Incredi-team (which I could only hope to qualify for through smiling only through my eyes!!), CMs from every line of business are saying they're being told Security will come down forcefully on those not complying with coverings guidelines. Though I'm personally still trying to reconcile this with launching F&W, I really hope this is true!!

ETA - also CMs from all four parks say the backgound music tracks that they're all used to include a spiel for thanking everyone for visiting, thanking everyone for wearing masks properly, thanking everyone for washing their hands often, and thanking them for maintaining distance... every few minutes... like less than 10 minutes between announcements... everwhere.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I’ve been hunting for a  bright side in all this and came up with this- since they didn’t employ any kind of new ride reservations, nothing moved to vq, possible they’ll go back to FP+ when things get better? I realize not everyone would consider this good news, but I really liked FP+!



I don’t know if I’d say I liked it, but I’ve gotten used to it and would prefer it come back than some new (and possibly paid) system. My guess is it changes in some way though to go along with Genie (she says bitterly).


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Parking and walking the MK/TTC parking lot in the July sun.... oh my. I swear Disney parking lots are some of the hottest places on the planet.


This actually doesn't affect my family as we have 3 toddlers so a single stroller and a tandem double stroller when we go to parks so it's easier for us to just hoof it to the entrances rather than bother with folding everything up and carrying kids and gear for a tram anyway 

ETA: We usually beat the tram to the entrance too, with 2 strollers!


----------



## tinkerhon

cakebaker said:


> Sadly, if they’ve officially declared bankruptcy, they are protected against creditors- and you’re a creditor. Hopefully your chargeback goes thru before that point.



Just received an email around 2 mins ago from Cirque that I was on the "Refund List", and they are working as fast as they can to process refunds


----------



## Tiggr88

Aeralie said:


> With no disrespect to the Incredi-team (which I could only hope to qualify for through smiling only through my eyes!!), CMs from every line of business are saying they're being told Security will come down forcefully on those not complying with coverings guidelines. Though I'm personally still trying to reconcile this with launching F&W, I really hope this is true!!
> 
> ETA - also CMs from all four parks say the backgound music tracks that they're all used to include a spiel for thanking everyone for visiting, thanking everyone for wearing masks properly, thanking everyone for washing their hands often, and thanking them for maintaining distance... every few minutes... like less than 10 minutes between announcements... everwhere.


It wouldn't surprise me at all if Disney is trying to figure a way to have fewer booths located in places where they can cordon off some spots for eating and drinking near the booths and not letting people walk around.

I believe they already have something like that in place on the path from future world to world showcase (I think the chocolate booth is usually on that path) and at the booths that were near Soarin'. I know there hasn't been enough space necessarily even in those spots but with reduced capacity I wonder if they will try?

I know it is not what anyone would want but I can't see any other way for them to have F&W and enforce masks.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Tiggr88 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all if Disney is trying to figure a way to have fewer booths located in places where they can cordon off some spots for eating and drinking near the booths and not letting people walk around.
> 
> I believe they already have something like that in place on the path from future world to world showcase (I think the chocolate booth is usually on that path) and at the booths that were near Soarin'. I know there hasn't been enough space necessarily even in those spots but with reduced capacity I wonder if they will try?
> 
> I know it is not what anyone would want but I can't see any other way for them to have F&W and enforce masks.


Do we know where the booths are?!?!?!?!?! I NEED TO PLAN MY SNACK LIST!


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## tinkerhon

cdobert said:


> Cirque filed for bankruptcy protection yesterday.  I don't know what that will mean for scheduled refunds.



Per my credit card company, IF I was promised a refund in writing PRIOR to them filing for bankruptcy, I might be able to get the refund - ( because at the time, I could have been sent a credit voucher for a later performance) 

They had me send them a copy of the email that Cirque sent me authorizing a refund


----------



## chicagoshannon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do we know where the booths are?!?!?!?!?! I NEED TO PLAN MY SNACK LIST!


We know there will be at least 20 booths and that the flower and garden booths are still set up so...


----------



## Anna_Sh

Aeralie said:


> With no disrespect to the Incredi-team (which I could only hope to qualify for through smiling only through my eyes!!), CMs from every line of business are saying they're being told Security will come down forcefully on those not complying with coverings guidelines. Though I'm personally still trying to reconcile this with launching F&W, I really hope this is true!!
> 
> ETA - also CMs from all four parks say the backgound music tracks that they're all used to include a spiel for thanking everyone for visiting, thanking everyone for wearing masks properly, thanking everyone for washing their hands often, and thanking them for maintaining distance... every few minutes... like less than 10 minutes between announcements... everwhere.


Maybe they’ll add more of those little tables for F&W.  That would leave the paths clear for mask-wearing walkers.


----------



## Anna_Sh

chicagoshannon said:


> We know there will be at least 20 booths and that the flower and garden booths are still set up so...


I wonder if they’ll just keep the F&G booth menus...


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## Aeralie

.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder if they’ll just keep the F&G booth menus...


I hope not.  We really want that chocolate nitro thingy. lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think we’re still at the point Disney isn’t necessarily going to want to motivate more people to come back. I think there are enough who are willing to come (and I agree with you I think it’s much lower than it would seem in a place like this) based on the way they’re seemingly making little effort to entice people to come right now (or even keep reservations). On a personal level I’m with you, mostly. I would probably go to Disney with significant cuts at this point out of sheer desperation and love lol but will not until it’s safer
> 
> I just don’t see the fireworks coming back quickly. As with a lot of other things, Disney has considerations that other places don’t.


Totally. Incentivizing visits at a time like this leaves them open to a LOT more criticism. 


Friendlyadvice2 said:


> With so many of the perks slowly disappearing over the years, it's really going to be a sad day when they take away our perk of being able to complain about planning our trips.  That will probably be the final straw and many will probably just quit going at that point.


I feel personally attacked!


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *This was posted in a FB group - we knew most of this already but I thought the bit about some of the queues having partitions was especially interesting. I’m curious to see which queues and how that looks!
> 
> View attachment 505175*


Totally fine with sitting and eating as long as there’s somewhere to sit. I’m looking at you Epcot.


----------



## wdwoutsider

I think Olgas cantina had to close as per Florida's new law on bars needing to close.  That wasn't actually Disney , pool bars will probably have to close also.   Maybe a few more your sales have to be be mostly food and i think they can only do alcohol only to go, bars are all closing in FL because of the huge spike in Corona cases


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope not.  We really want that chocolate nitro thingy. lol


I had this last year! It’s not terrible but sounds better than it tastes. Just FYI! Very curious to see the menus this year.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel personally attacked!


Oh no, please don’t! We’re all on the same complainer team here!! I only make it a point to personally attack those that personally attack me! You know, I’m always nice until till it’s  time not to be nice


----------



## hereforthechurros

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Oh no, please don’t! We’re all on the same complainer team here!! I only make it a point to personally attack those that personally attack me! You know, I’m always nice until till it’s  time not to be nice


Haha I’m totally kidding. No one can take away our right to complain!


----------



## JacknSally

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope not.  We really want that chocolate nitro thingy. lol


*
Ohhhh, I forgot all about this dessert. It’s one of our favorites! Hate that we’ll be missing it this year. I wonder what they’ll do with the Holidays Around the World mini-fest this time around.*


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> I had this last year! It’s not terrible but sounds better than it tastes. Just FYI. Very curious to see the menus this year.


yeah we've had it before.  DD loves it.   I'm hoping for scallops somewhere.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hereforthechurros said:


> Haha I’m totally kidding. No one can take away our right to complain!


It just wouldn’t be a Disney trip if we couldn’t discuss “opportunities for improvement”!!


----------



## AmberMV

Wait...this actually says "online" for dining reservations tomorrow...


----------



## Llama mama

AmberMV said:


> Wait...this actually says "online" for dining reservations tomorrow...
> View attachment 505200


Yes I have been saying that! It says it twice.
I will be ready online and phoning in simultaneously. Online in the past was 6am ET and phone lines were 7 am ET.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> Wait...this actually says "online" for dining reservations tomorrow...
> View attachment 505200


Don't blink!  It might change again!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

cdobert said:


> Cirque filed for bankruptcy protection yesterday.  I don't know what that will mean for scheduled refunds.


File your dispute now just in case it will help you jump the line down the road.


----------



## han22735

AmberMV said:


> Wait...this actually says "online" for dining reservations tomorrow...
> View attachment 505200





Llama mama said:


> Yes I have been saying that! It says it twice.
> I will be ready online and phoning in simultaneously. Online in the past was 6am ET and phone lines were 7 am ET.





ryanpatricksmom said:


> Don't blink!  It might change again!!!!



It was changed this afternoon.  Originally it didn't mention the online piece.  So it will be up at 6am for me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for everyone we can book and get back to bed...lol


----------



## npatellye

AmberMV said:


> This actually doesn't affect my family as we have 3 toddlers so a single stroller and a tandem double stroller when we go to parks so it's easier for us to just hoof it to the entrances rather than bother with folding everything up and carrying kids and gear for a tram anyway
> 
> ETA: We usually beat the tram to the entrance too, with 2 strollers!


Same! We have a double and always walk all of the lots, even in August. It’s just easier than folding it all up!


----------



## Transvection

han22735 said:


> It was changed this afternoon.  Originally it didn't mention the online piece.  So it will be up at 6am for me tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for everyone we can book and get back to bed...lol



The online bit was always there, at least for me.  I checked right after I got the email at 2:00pm and saw it.  Maybe the page was cached or something if it wasn't showing for others.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Doingitagain

Transvection said:


> The online bit was always there, at least for me.  I checked right after I got the email at 2:00pm and saw it.  Maybe the page was cached or something if it wasn't showing for others.


It depends on where you look, the website isn’t consistent.  The ADR thread I posted earlier is a better one to follow for ADR help.


----------



## Transvection

Doingitagain said:


> It depends on where you look, the website isn’t consistent.  The ADR thread I posted earlier is a better one to follow for ADR help.


Very true, consistency in messaging has not been Disney's strongpoint through this.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do we know where the booths are?!?!?!?!?! I NEED TO PLAN MY SNACK LIST!


SAME. I’m all about that festival life, especially now that Oga’s won’t be opening.  
Side note on Oga’s - maybe they could set up an outdoor bar with to-go drinks?  They’re all pre-made anyway....


----------



## Beachmom0317

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope not.  We really want that chocolate nitro thingy. lol


I need everything from flavors from fire!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> Totally fine with sitting and eating as long as there’s somewhere to sit. I’m looking at you Epcot.



Epcot: and by "sitting and eating" we mean "hunched over a garbage can"


----------



## Marissa227

npatellye said:


> Same! We have a double and always walk all of the lots, even in August. It’s just easier than folding it all up!


Same and this is also one of the reasons we like staying in FW Cabins. When the kids fall asleep on the way home from the park we can pull right up to our cabin and carry them right in. It’s convenient for families with little ones that have have a vehicle.


----------



## Anna_Sh

TheMaxRebo said:


> Epcot: and by "sitting and eating" we mean "hunched over a garbage can"


But not just any garbage can—a touchless garbage can missing the little door so we can really smell what’s inside


----------



## one_cat

Aeralie said:


> ETA - also CMs from all four parks say the backgound music tracks that they're all used to include a spiel for thanking everyone for visiting, thanking everyone for wearing masks properly, thanking everyone for washing their hands often, and thanking them for maintaining distance... every few minutes... like less than 10 minutes between announcements... everwhere.


God I hope not.  It will be like being at the airport all day at the parks.


----------



## Llama mama

I need to completely stay OFF FB. 
From this day forward all info will come from the DIS!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Marissa227 said:


> Same and this is also one of the reasons we like staying in FW Cabins. When the kids fall asleep on the way home from the park we can pull right up to our cabin and carry them right in. It’s convenient for families with little ones that have have a vehicle.


never worked with mine. not just Disney but every where never were we able to get from car to bed without them waking up


----------



## AmberMV

I like how I'm checking into Riviera on Saturday and ordered Magic Bands weeks ago and it's been stuck on "order being fulfilled.  Will be shipped to your house" for the entire time.  What are the chances I actually get these MBs before Saturday? lol


----------



## Arguetafamily

What is the probability the system will start working at midnight? Anyone had first hand experience with this??


----------



## dislee1164

Arguetafamily said:


> What is the probability the system will start working at midnight? Anyone had first hand experience with this??



I was wondering this too. Before all of this, weren’t ADRs midnight and FPs 7am?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> I like how I'm checking into Riviera on Saturday and ordered Magic Bands weeks ago and it's been stuck on "order being fulfilled.  Will be shipped to your house" for the entire time.  What are the chances I actually get these MBs before Saturday? lol


I think you know


----------



## woody337

Has anyone heard of the spring roll cart will he open at the Magic Kingdom? What about the random popcorn and pretzel carts?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Anna_Sh said:


> But not just any garbage can—a touchless garbage can missing the little door so we can really smell what’s inside



That's just added ambiance for the tables of desperate Disney fans.  (but seriously in the hot July sun this will be so yucky)

However, I feel like more people have used a Disney trash can table than will openly admit it  Fireworks are desperate times y'all.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MusicalAstronaut said:


> SAME. I’m all about that festival life, especially now that Oga’s won’t be opening.
> Side note on Oga’s - maybe they could set up an outdoor bar with to-go drinks?  They’re all pre-made anyway....


No way in heck am I paying Oga’s prices without the Oga’s experience! ...BUT I’m sure plenty would. They could get tongue and cheek with the name for some sort of Oga’s kiosk... ok you’ve convinced me!


----------



## npatellye

AmberMV said:


> I like how I'm checking into Riviera on Saturday and ordered Magic Bands weeks ago and it's been stuck on "order being fulfilled.  Will be shipped to your house" for the entire time.  What are the chances I actually get these MBs before Saturday? lol


They’re fulfilling your order “soon”.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Llama mama said:


> I need to completely stay OFF FB.
> From this day forward all info will come from the DIS!


I peaced out 4 years ago


----------



## Skippyboo

wdwoutsider said:


> I think Olgas cantina had to close as per Florida's new law on bars needing to close.  That wasn't actually Disney , pool bars will probably have to close also.   Maybe a few more your sales have to be be mostly food and i think they can only do alcohol only to go, bars are all closing in FL because of the huge spike in Corona cases


I think the pool bars can get around it by removing the stools thus all the drinks are to go.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I just wanna make sure I am thinking correctly. 

We have a split stay that starts Sept 2nd. Now, normally, we could book for the entire length of stay. But, I am guessing it will only let us book for the first resort of our split stay? Does this sound right?


----------



## Jroceagles

mmackeymouse said:


> I just wanna make sure I am thinking correctly.
> 
> We have a split stay that starts Sept 2nd. Now, normally, we could book for the entire length of stay. But, I am guessing it will only let us book for the first resort of our split stay? Does this sound right?


And 60 days out so...July 4th?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Epcot: and by "sitting and eating" we mean "hunched over a garbage can"



There is something seriously wrong with me when I’m sitting here fondly remembering garbage can meals. Disney people are a strange breed.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

https://streamingthemagic.com/gift-...ng-program-discontinued-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## only hope

JacknSally said:


> *This was posted in a FB group - we knew most of this already but I thought the bit about some of the queues having partitions was especially interesting. I’m curious to see which queues and how that looks!
> 
> View attachment 505175*



I'm glad people can't walk and eat, but hopefully they won't require us to sit to get a sip of water! Uni wasn't, though I think they are a bit too lax- two or three people would be sharing the same drink and all would have their mask down, sometimes close to others. I made sure to never have my gaiter down if I was anywhere near someone else and put it up the second I re-capped my water. That is going to be one hot walk to the TTC! A tram is a heck of a lot less risky than a bus or monorail. Require masks and seat every other row, I don't see what the issue is.



Aeralie said:


> With no disrespect to the Incredi-team (which I could only hope to qualify for through smiling only through my eyes!!), CMs from every line of business are saying they're being told Security will come down forcefully on those not complying with coverings guidelines. Though I'm personally still trying to reconcile this with launching F&W, I really hope this is true!!
> 
> ETA - also CMs from all four parks say the backgound music tracks that they're all used to include a spiel for thanking everyone for visiting, thanking everyone for wearing masks properly, thanking everyone for washing their hands often, and thanking them for maintaining distance... every few minutes... like less than 10 minutes between announcements... everwhere.



Less than ten minutes seems excessive. And it'll really ruin the immersion in BSO and to a lesser degree, Pandora.


----------



## RivShore

mmackeymouse said:


> I just wanna make sure I am thinking correctly.
> 
> We have a split stay that starts Sept 2nd. Now, normally, we could book for the entire length of stay. But, I am guessing it will only let us book for the first resort of our split stay? Does this sound right?



yes, that is correct.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> There is something seriously wrong with me when I’m sitting here fondly remembering garbage can meals. Disney people are a strange breed.



EPCOT festival garbage can eaters. The real Animal Kingdom. A sight to see


----------



## dreamit

Today I mentally concluded that my trip is happening (unless, of course, Disney determines  otherwise).  I booked a number of resort reservations many months ago waiting to see what happened with my DD’s camps (but I was 95% sure it’d be a 7/3 trip). I never would’ve predicted I’d be waiting to see if parks would even be open or contemplating how I’d feel about the risks for such a trip. What started out as a relatively inexpensive trip with an AP discounted room, one last hurrah on my AP, and $89 RT airfare has turned into $350 airfare, a not-as-great Sun and Fun discount, adding a night at a DS hotel since I can’t add a 7/10 night to my Disney resort stay. This also means no ME on 7/10, so add in Uber or car service to the hotel and Uber to Disney. Plus, I’m sitting on a 10 day UT PH ticket that will now be used as a 8-day base ticket for my DD. BUT, I am SO EXCITED and at peace with my decision. I’m temporarily letting go of all the bad feelings I’ve been holding onto about Disney the Company as of late (the worst communication I’ve encountered with any company ever). It’s a laid-back, no expectations trip with my 13yo DD who is my favorite WDW companion. We just want to “be” at our favorite place. (Not entirely true—I want to ride my beloved Splash one more time in its current state.) We know we’re solely responsible for our own safety, but I feel good about the safety measures being taken by Disney and Delta. I WFH FT so, fortunately, do not have the concern about returning to an office after the trip. I know this is a long post, but I had to share after the crazy amount of time I’ve spent following this thread. Too, I’m thankful to all of you who’ve shared so much information on here.


----------



## nkosiek

AmberMV said:


> I like how I'm checking into Riviera on Saturday and ordered Magic Bands weeks ago and it's been stuck on "order being fulfilled.  Will be shipped to your house" for the entire time.  What are the chances I actually get these MBs before Saturday? lol


Okay, so it's not just me.


----------



## JacknSally

*7am confirmed! Get some sleep! *
*
*
*
*


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> *7am confirmed! Get some sleep!
> 
> 
> *


7am is when the call center in Tampa opens


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *7am confirmed! Get some sleep!
> 
> 
> *


5/28 is such a stupid cutoff date...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

only hope said:


> I'm glad people can't walk and eat, but hopefully they won't require us to sit to get a sip of water! Uni wasn't, though I think they are a bit too lax- two or three people would be sharing the same drink and all would have their mask down, sometimes close to others. I made sure to never have my gaiter down if I was anywhere near someone else and put it up the second I re-capped my water. That is going to be one hot walk to the TTC! A tram is a heck of a lot less risky than a bus or monorail. Require masks and seat every other row, I don't see what the issue is.
> 
> 
> 
> Less than ten minutes seems excessive. And it'll really ruin the immersion in BSO and to a lesser degree, Pandora.



With reduced capacity, TTC parking shouldn’t be very full. I can’t imagine it would be worth it to operate the trams if the lot isn’t very full. Makes more sense to deploy those CMs elsewhere that they’re needed.

Unfortunately they know that people need constant reminders about the rules and procedures. There will be lots of things that affect theming and immersion due to covid. It’s just the way it is for now.


----------



## dislee1164

skeeter31 said:


> 7am is when the call center in Tampa opens



At this point midnight EST is only 42 minutes away, so I’m going to try my luck online then!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> 5/28 is such a stupid cutoff date...



Is that the day they wiped everything going forward? I can’t remember if it was that long ago.


----------



## wdwoutsider

AmberMV said:


> I like how I'm checking into Riviera on Saturday and ordered Magic Bands weeks ago and it's been stuck on "order being fulfilled.  Will be shipped to your house" for the entire time.  What are the chances I actually get these MBs before Saturday? lol



0.00000% Disney can't even handle their phone ques at the moment.   I have a family friend who has the same thing just sits in order being filled status for months now.   They called too and in the end were told to visit the front desk for them on arrival.


----------



## Sandisw

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is that the day they wiped everything going forward? I can’t remember if it was that long ago.



Yes, that was the date they announced everything.


----------



## MN96

gottalovepluto said:


> 5/28 is such a stupid cutoff date...


Agreed I 100% think anyone with a reservation on a given date should have first shot at getting it back, but I’m confused why my May 17-23 (Or anyone else outside the window for that matter) reservations are less valid than a May 28—June 21 reservation.


----------



## CastAStone

gottalovepluto said:


> 5/28 is such a stupid cutoff date...


I’m trying so hard to understand how they picked it and I’m at a loss.


----------



## CastAStone

MickeyWaffles said:


> With reduced capacity, TTC parking shouldn’t be very full. I can’t imagine it would be worth it to operate the trams if the lot isn’t very full. Makes more sense to deploy those CMs elsewhere that they’re needed.
> 
> Unfortunately they know that people need constant reminders about the rules and procedures. There will be lots of things that affect theming and immersion due to covid. It’s just the way it is for now.


Hopefully there’s no preferred parking then because even walking from the first Simba spaces is the worrrrrrst


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So who else is laying awake in bed because there is no way that sleep is possible without at least checking ADRs at midnight?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If 5/28 is the day they wiped everything that would be why they picked it, no? They’re differentiating between ones they cancelled ahead of time and ones that just didn’t happen.


----------



## Marissa227

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So who else is laying awake in bed because there is no way that sleep is possible without at least checking ADRs at midnight?


Me!


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So who else is laying awake in bed because there is no way that sleep is possible without at least checking ADRs at midnight?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> If 5/28 is the day they wiped everything that would be why they picked it, no? They’re differentiating between ones they cancelled ahead of time and ones that just didn’t happen.




Yeah looks like they are using the date they cancelled everything as the date they are giving compensation for. 

Like so many thing in all this you can make arguments for so many different dates.  That is simply the one they chose.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Still nothing but Disney Springs options showing for me. Looks like we will all be seeing eachother bright & early  again.


----------



## Yooperroo

Well it's 12:02 and dining reservations aren't open. Cya at 6am!


----------



## constanze

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Still nothing but Disney Springs options showing for me. Looks like we will all be seeing eachother bright & early  again.


It was worth a try...see you bright and early.


----------



## MrsSmith07

No luck here, see y’all in a few hours


----------



## casaya95

Before everyone goes to bed, are we thinking that the online reservation opens at 6 AM EST?


----------



## Arguetafamily

casaya95 said:


> Before everyone goes to bed, are we thinking that the online reservation opens at 6 AM EST?



What I was thinking...so what you're telling me is, i have to set my alarm for 2:45am


----------



## Rxdr2013

Wasn't planning on being up but heartburn woke me up so of course I had to try.


----------



## JacknSally

*Best luck to everyone trying for ADRs in a few hours!! Let us know what you get!





*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Well, this is new...


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

WonderlandisReality said:


> Well, this is new...
> View attachment 505255


Just before it went to that “paws”, all the restaurants were loaded but not bookable yet.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Apparently a few people can get in and make reservations. I am still on the paws screen. I am awake now. No point trying to go back to sleep.
Good luck all.
If you get in please update how you did it.


----------



## Leigh L

Got a tip on the ADR thread (https://www.disboards.com/threads/any-indications-for-when-disney-adrs-will-be-available.3805226/)!

You've got to go through a site that allows you to search for dining (but isn't allowed to be posted here).

Also, once you do get ADRs, modifications in MDE are working right now. I had to pick all weird times, but was able to adjust them to what I wanted.  Reservations are bookable through 8/28 as far as I can tell - EDIT: just confirmed the latter in MDE, if I go to adjust, I can only modify through 8/28).


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I got 8 of 10 reservations before I got shut down. Using the hack. Won’t let me modify. No big heart break if we don’t get the last 2. 
Google: Mouse Dining then use that search feature


----------



## Jen0107c

Was able to make several with the help of md. Wasn’t showing any availability for the two character breakfasts.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Main Disney site is open to book ADRs as of 5:30.


----------



## Mal6586

Just made all mine for 7/13 - 7/17! Exact times I wanted! Glad my bladder woke me up before any of my alarms!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Was able to get the last 2 through the main site. So we got everything!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Gonna say it...if it weren’t for the people here our trip would be toast. No way I would have figured all this out on my own. And Disney’s misdirects have been the opposite of helpful. On behalf of myself and two excited little kids: thank you all for the information sharing and support so far.
Fingers crossed that it all stays open


----------



## Llama mama

It opened early . 4:30 am central time booked 15 reservations!!


----------



## Racheldb

My bladder woke me up at 5:43 AM and I'm so glad it did!  Was able to book everything I wanted for 7/14-7/20!


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

Yay! I just happened to wake up at 5:45, thought I’d try and see on the website and it was live! Booked Sanaa, Kona Cafe, and Toppolino character breakfast


----------



## MrsSmith07

Was not expecting that to go as smoothly As it did. Thanks to the ADR thread I started booking when I woke up at 4:30 (cst). Will still have to call later, I cant book split dining reservations on my own (pty 7) and some restaurants max at 6. Worst case my 18yr son and his girlfriend can do quick service on the days I could only get 5 in. 

Was able to book every restaurant that I had booked before BOG, Beaches n Cream, Sci Fi, 50’s, Tony’s, Plaza, Via Napoli. Also booked San Angel Inn and Liberty Tree.


----------



## crayon3448

And I'm already in orbit...


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

In a waiting room for 10 minutes so far.....smh.


----------



## han22735

Wow that was refreshingly simple.  Logged in at 5:58am and got everything I wanted.


----------



## kimili8

Remarkably, that was stupid easy for me (nothing ever is ha)! Got everything we wanted, including Toppolinos bfast!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Went smoothly for me too.  Got everything we wanted for July 24-29.  Our Trex time is a little later than I'd like but I'll keep checking for an earlier spot.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Got mine. I am sleepy but happy.  Going to try to call in for Droid Depot at 7.


----------



## Dulcee

Almost like a return to old times. No problems with dining ress aside from the fact that Cali Grill is still closed. No pre park opening reservations, I was hoping to grab Garden Grill for breakfast but that was a no go. Hopefully phone lines to book droid depot to make up for a cancelled lightsaber 6th birthday reservation will go as a well.


----------



## 2letterwords

Got the 4 I wanted at appx. 5:55 EST.


----------



## dislee1164

Can't believe how smooth that all worked. Sat in orbit for about 5 minutes. Got everything for both July & August trips, including Topolino's. It's a Disney IT miracle!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Aaaaand I’m getting an error, saying I didn’t have dining reservations that were cancelled. I lost 3 separate trips filled with dining reservations & special events.....I knew this would happen.


----------



## kelasti

Wow!  I am surprised that access was so easy, even with a reduction in seating due to social distancing (besides IT)!


----------



## crayon3448

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Aaaaand I’m getting an error, saying I didn’t have dining reservations that were cancelled. I lost 3 separate trips filled with dining reservations & special events.....I knew this would happen.


I just finished booking and there is a lot of availability. So hopefully even if you have to wait til you call, it'll hold out.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Got them all! Thank you everyone for all the advice, you're the best!!


----------



## Jothmas

It was like shooting fish in a barrel, and maybe a once in a lifetime experience. Every place I wanted at the time I wanted.  Of course, I wish all the restaurants could have been open. My original June trip included Boma and 'Ohana. Oh well.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

crayon3448 said:


> I just finished booking and there is a lot of availability. So hopefully even if you have to wait til you call, it'll hold out.


Fingers crossed. :/


----------



## Arguetafamily

Dulcee said:


> Almost like a return to old times. No problems with dining ress aside from the fact that Cali Grill is still closed. No pre park opening reservations, I was hoping to grab Garden Grill for breakfast but that was a no go. Hopefully phone lines to book droid depot to make up for a cancelled lightsaber 6th birthday reservation will go as a well.



I tried as well, but the breakfast toggle wasn't even an option.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

What number do you call for droid depot reservations? Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Arguetafamily said:


> I tried as well, but the breakfast toggle wasn't even an option.


The park opens at 11am, they won't serve breakfast for now


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Easy peasy, lemon squeezy! Thanx to all who posted hacks. I’m part of the “thank God my bladder woke me up” club!


----------



## constanze

magickingdomprincess said:


> What number do you call for droid depot reservations? Thanks!


And what are the rules for the Droid Depot? Is it if we had reservations for it before and got cancelled?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

constanze said:


> And what are the rules for the Droid Depot? Is it if we had reservations for it before and got cancelled?


That's basically what the website said. 

Beginning June 30, Guests who had an active experience reservation between May 28 and September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make a new experience reservation by calling 407-939-6690. Learn more about reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## constanze

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> That's basically what the website said.
> 
> Beginning June 30, Guests who had an active experience reservation between May 28 and September 2, 2020 that was cancelled as of May 28 due to our temporary closure can begin to make a new experience reservation by calling 407-939-6690. Learn more about reservations during the phased reopening of Walt Disney World Resort.


Thank you! I must be blurry eyed...I swear I'm staring at the website and couldn't find it, LOL--thank you!!!


----------



## yakkin' yeti

Woke up at 6 a.m. and thanks to this thread, got everything taken care of for our late July/Aug trip. (Just went to check one thing and got put in a waiting room.) I'm one of the ones who doesn't get regular emails from Disney. There is no way I would have been able to survive the park reservation day and navigate all the other changes without you all and I'm so grateful.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Is anyone able to book beyond 8/29? 

I understand it's 60 days out, but it also says through 9/2, so it's very confusing.


----------



## Dulcee

constanze said:


> And what are the rules for the Droid Depot? Is it if we had reservations for it before and got cancelled?


On hold now. The spiel on the phone says "if you had any experience cancelled" you can book a new one.  Hoping that means because we had Savi's we can book the droid building this time due to Savi's not being open.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Funny, when you call in for experience bookings the recording mentions how online availability is the same as by phone. I saw no option to make droid reservations online...


----------



## jenjersnap

Took some time to get all 2-1/2 weeks worth of adrs but it is done and WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD! (Hopefully. Stupid COVID19).


----------



## DisneyEater

I'm late to the party, but there is very little available. I'm thinking it may be because of my party size of 11. I had one option in Epcot.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Called right at 7AM and I am still on hold. I'm starting to get flashbacks to my 3 hour hold last week. I no longer trust the phone system.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

mmackeymouse said:


> Is anyone able to book beyond 8/29?
> 
> I understand it's 60 days out, but it also says through 9/2, so it's very confusing.


When I booked for August, I did not see any availability past 8/29.


----------



## KrissyD715

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Called right at 7AM and I am still on hold. I'm starting to get flashbacks to my 3 hour hold last week. I no longer trust the phone system.


Same. I just need droid.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyEater said:


> I'm late to the party, but there is very little available. I'm thinking it may be because of my party size of 11. I had one option in Epcot.



Did you try breaking up into two groups?   I found even during normal times anything more than 10 was often tough to find.   You could try calling though


----------



## NoTime42

Whelp, I can’t book ADR’s because DW made the ADR’s that were cancelled. (The ADR’s were under my plan)


----------



## Jen0107c

DisneyEater said:


> I'm late to the party, but there is very little available. I'm thinking it may be because of my party size of 11. I had one option in Epcot.


Agreed. Maybe try splitting up your party that’s how I was able to find more.  I have a party of 8 we were able to book everything but had to split up in 2 tables of 4. Not ideal but happy to get reservations!


----------



## OKWFan88

So, for those of us who arrive in two weeks but didn't have ADR's cancelled in the previous closure... do we know when we can make dining reservations?


----------



## DisneyEater

TheMaxRebo said:


> Did you try breaking up into two groups?   I found even during normal times anything more than 10 was often tough to find.   You could try calling though



Trying to try that now, but getting past the orbit screen on two accounts is taking a while


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Can someone please post a screenshot of the message you get saying you are ineligible for today’s ADR bookings?


----------



## MrsSmith07

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Called right at 7AM and I am still on hold. I'm starting to get flashbacks to my 3 hour hold last week. I no longer trust the phone system.


 
Still holding here too. I called like 2 seconds after the clock hit 7am


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Arguetafamily said:


> I tried as well, but the breakfast toggle wasn't even an option.



Yep... No breakfast at Garden Grill anymore.


----------



## rockpiece

I'm getting the stupid "PAWS" screen when trying to book any dining from 8/10-8/14. We have had multiple reservations cancelled by Disney during the timeframe. So frustrating.


----------



## NoTime42

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Can someone please post a screenshot of the message you get saying you are ineligible for today’s ADR bookings?


----------



## MrsSmith07

DisneyEater said:


> I'm late to the party, but there is very little available. I'm thinking it may be because of my party size of 11. I had one option in Epcot.



I have a party of 7, and am still having to split for a few locations. So far Plaza, Tonys, Mama Melrose’s and Beaches look to have a party of 6 max. I’m on hold now hoping there is still space to fit the rest of my group at similar times.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I don’t know why I thought that this would be a quick call in right at 7 and go back to bed situation. I should definitely know better by now. 

Oh Disney. 2020 definitely wins for most annoying trips to plan... but I still can't wait to go.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

How is availability? Got all mine at 5 cst, but wondering how quickly they are going!


----------



## NoTime42

rockpiece said:


> I'm getting the stupid "PAWS" screen when trying to book any dining from 8/10-8/14. We have had multiple reservations cancelled by Disney during the timeframe. So frustrating.


Did you make the ADRs that were cancelled?  (For me, DW made the ADR’s even though they were on my plan)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How is availability?


For a party of 2 I had dining availability everywhere.


----------



## Marissa227

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How is availability?


Everything seems widely available for Aug 23-28


----------



## junderwood99

Anyone calling in for Droid reservations able to get through yet?


----------



## Jen0107c

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How is availability? Got all mine at 5 cst, but wondering how quickly they are going!


I got everything but I had to split my party of 8 in half for most places.


----------



## rockpiece

NoTime42 said:


> Did you make the ADRs that were cancelled?  (For me, DW made the ADR’s even though they were on my plan)


Yes I handle everything for my family as far as reservations go and they just follow me lol


----------



## Jroceagles

Waited for no reason.....my 60 days does not start until Thursday.    Ugggg


----------



## prazer

do you have to call...or can you do it online?   I am in orbit lol


----------



## Janet McDonald

magickingdomprincess said:


> Went smoothly for me too.  Got everything we wanted for July 24-29.  Our Trex time is a little later than I'd like but I'll keep checking for an earlier spot.  Good luck everyone!



Right??  What was the deal with T Rex that was the only one I had any issues with


----------



## jenushkask8s

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone calling in for Droid reservations able to get through yet?



Still on hold here. Been on hold for 47 minutes already.


----------



## Craig Larson

junderwood99 said:


> Anyone calling in for Droid reservations able to get through yet?



I can't even get through.

I started trying right at 7 and get either "all circuits are busy" or if it does connect, it says due to high call volume the queue is closed and hangs up on me


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

prazer said:


> do you have to call...or can you do it online?   I am in orbit lol


Dining can be booked online, droid is by phone.


----------



## Jroceagles

jenushkask8s said:


> Still on hold here. Been on hold for 47 minutes already.


Got through online in 20 minutes but it wasn't my 60 day window yet


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Craig Larson said:


> I can't even get through.
> 
> I started trying right at 7 and get either "all circuits are busy" or if it does connect, it says due to high call volume the queue is closed and hangs up on me


I got through immediately at 7 but your experience makes me feel like I'm going to be on hold for a long time :/ WHY couldn't they have just made droid reservations online? WHY? That's definitely what like half of us are calling in for...


----------



## jenushkask8s

Jroceagles said:


> Got through online in 20 minutes but it wasn't my 60 day window yet



For Droid Depot? I'm not seeing a schedule option for that online.


----------



## prazer

any secrets to get past the orbit screen?


----------



## Jroceagles

jenushkask8s said:


> For Droid Depot? I'm not seeing a schedule option for that online.


Sorry.   Dining


----------



## constanze

Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Dulcee

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


Bah. I've been on hold an hour. Afraid to hang up and try on a different number at this point.


----------



## BrianR

We got our reservations in, not really sure if we're going to keep some of them depending on how attraction wait times are and the compressed hours.  Still don't have this AKL room moved yet.  I guess that 3 hour call is going to happen today :/


----------



## constanze

Dulcee said:


> Bah. I've been on hold an hour. Afraid to hang up and try on a different number at this point.


I was scared too---I used my son's phone as a backup


----------



## junderwood99

constanze said:


> I was scared too---I used my son's phone as a backup


I just tried the 2nd number and got all circuits busy - sticking with my current 58+ minute wait lol


----------



## SarahC97

I want to make a droid depot reservation but looks like you can't online and the call queue is closed...


----------



## crayon3448

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


Did you have droid depot booked originally or a different experience?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wow. On hold for an hour and the music stopped then the call disconnected. Fantastic. 

I guess I'll just see what droid availability looks like when it gets released online or maybe I'll try again tonight. This is ridiculous.

I guess I really don't need a $100 plastic toy this badly.


----------



## constanze

crayon3448 said:


> Did you have droid depot booked originally or a different experience?


I had it booked originally.


----------



## han22735

For those still waiting to get through...for my dates 8/16-26 I've had no issues anywhere with availability as I tweak my ADR times since booking at 5:45am.  I did have to switch my party size from 3 to 4 at Sci-fi in order to get a later dinner time.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DisneyEater said:


> I'm late to the party, but there is very little available. I'm thinking it may be because of my party size of 11. I had one option in Epcot.



I would try splitting up. I’m wondering if they are only going to have a limited number of large group table setups with the lower capacity. They also may not want to move tables around for the near future - I wonder if the table setups will be static (to ensure social distancing.) Good luck!


----------



## yulilin3

For those wanting to do Savi's when they come make sure to go to the workshop and see if it's taking walk ups, some rumblings that they are trying to open that back up


----------



## Craig Larson

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.



I just called this number, and this is much more promising! I spoke to a CM who took my resort reservation number and then transferred me.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Glad I didn't get up early since it looks like they WERE actually to get the IT working correctly for a change (I'm not going til September)  Hopefully they get Droid Depot online before my date next week!


----------



## constanze

Craig Larson said:


> I just called this number, and this is much more promising! I spoke to a CM who took my resort reservation number and then transferred me.


Stay on the line!!! That definitely worked better for me! May the force be with you


----------



## Doingitagain

*Eligible Guests with Dining Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*
Guests who had an active dining or experience reservation between May 28 and September 2, 2020 that was cancelled due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort may—*beginning on June 30*—make a new reservation online up to 60 days in advance. Eligible Guests who are unable to make a reservation online may call (407) 939-6690 or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members.

Eligible Guests can make reservations for available experiences by calling (407) 939-6690, or (800) 800-9800 for Disney Vacation Club Members, beginning on June 30.

Dining reservations for Walt Disney World Resort hotel and theme park locations available during initial reopening may only be booked online during this time. Reservations will not be available through the My Disney Experience app during this advance window. Discover which dining locations and experiences will be available during initial reopening.


----------



## Doingitagain

*Eligible Guests with Experience Reservations Cancelled During the Closure*

If you had an active experience reservation between May 28 and September 2, 2020 that was cancelled due to the temporary closure of Walt Disney World Resort, you’ll have the opportunity to make a new experience reservation beginning on June 30 up to 60 days in advance of your arrival.
*Beginning June 30*, eligible Guests with experience reservations previously cancelled due to the closure can call (407) 939-6690 to make reservations for available offerings. Eligible Disney Vacation Club Members can call Member Services at (800) 800-9800 for reservations.
During this initial window, Guests can check availability for the following experiences:
*Magic Kingdom Park:*

Capture Your Moment photo experience
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*

Droid Depot
*Walt Disney World Resort Hotels:*

Ft. Wilderness Archery Experience
Horseback riding
Wilderness Back Trail Adventure
Fishing excursions
Private pool cabanas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa


----------



## Acup313

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.



I hung up on my hour long wait and tried this number. It was booked in 15 minutes.


----------



## Transvection

Acup313 said:


> I hung up on my hour long wait and tried this number. It was booked in 15 minutes.


Me too... which is crazy.  I though they would balance their system a little better.


----------



## Dulcee

One call going on my cell...another via google voice on my laptop....if it wasn't for my kids 6th birthday there would be no way I'd engage in this craziness...


----------



## runningstitch

Acup313 said:


> I hung up on my hour long wait and tried this number. It was booked in 15 minutes.





constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


This one worked for me, and I confirmed it in MDE.  The other one I was still on hold after 90 minutes.  Thank you for posting it!!!


----------



## jenushkask8s

runningstitch said:


> This one worked for me, and I confirmed it in MDE.  The other one I was still on hold after 90 minutes.  Thank you for posting it!!!



Ugh, I tried this number 3 times and every CM said all they could do is transfer me to the main queue. 

I'm just going to wait until the DVC line opens in 30 mins... sigh.


----------



## Craig Larson

constanze said:


> Stay on the line!!! That definitely worked better for me! May the force be with you



Was on hold for 20 minutes, but was able to get this reserved. Thanks so much for the tip with the other phone number!


----------



## abja09

My 60 day window doesn’t open until Saturday for my stay that starts September 1st. We are there until September 7 but  guess I will only be able to make dining reservations for the first 2 days of my trip?


----------



## Doingitagain

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


That is the guest services call back number.  Usually gets you through quickly and jumps the queue.  People used it when calling for resorts last week, until guest services figured out they were jumping the long holds and made them call the resorts line.   Maybe they are feeling it today and letting us use it!


----------



## Doingitagain

jenushkask8s said:


> Ugh, I tried this number 3 times and every CM said all they could do is transfer me to the main queue.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until the DVC line opens in 30 mins... sigh.


Yesterday MS told me they don't help with dining reservations when I asked about today.  Maybe she was just uninformed of this special situation...


----------



## Hummingbird

I hope everybody was able to re-book for the ADRs they wanted. I decided to forego any ADRs for the time being and just do counter service since park hours are shortened and I can always eat at DS or off property after park close.


----------



## OKWFan88

For those of us who can't book ADR's but arrive in Disney in the next couple weeks, does that mean we won't be able to do any ADR's?


----------



## constanze

jenushkask8s said:


> Ugh, I tried this number 3 times and every CM said all they could do is transfer me to the main queue.
> 
> I'm just going to wait until the DVC line opens in 30 mins... sigh.


Did you have a previous Droid Depot reservation? If so...the queue they transfer you to, should be the right one...


----------



## npatellye

Hummingbird said:


> I hope everybody was able to re-book for the ADRs they wanted. I decided to forego any ADRs for the time being and just do counter service since park hours are shortened and I can always eat at DS or off property after park close.


We also decided to skip reservations and stick to counter service, DS, offsite, or making things in the room.


----------



## Disneysoule

well ADR's seemed a lot smoother then park reservations.... we can't book chef mickeys till CR opens July 10th do I understand that correctly?


----------



## MrsSmith07

Well, that’s everything for this trip. Days to get resort reservation moved, hours spent getting tickets straight, mad dash to get park reservations, woke up at 4:30 to get dining booked. It‘s all done, and now I just wait 18 days until my trip. I should be relieved, but now I get to hold my breath and see if Disney opens. I know they say they are, but we all know how things can change.


----------



## jenushkask8s

constanze said:


> Did you have a previous Droid Depot reservation? If so...the queue they transfer you to, should be the right one...



Yes, I did. The CMs said the wait was very long.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

constanze said:


> Did you have a previous Droid Depot reservation? If so...the queue they transfer you to, should be the right one...


I did but I don't feel like spending more time on hold this morning. I'm not super married to the droid plan so I'll see what happens later I guess. I've spent way too much time on hold with Disney lately. Maybe the disconnect just saved me $100


----------



## Dulcee

Thanks for the other number! 20 minutes (and setting up google voice) and I was through and booked. The birthday boy is going to be ecstatic.


----------



## NoTime42

Hummingbird said:


> I hope everybody was able to re-book for the ADRs they wanted. I decided to forego any ADRs for the time being and just do counter service since park hours are shortened and I can always eat at DS or off property after park close.


That’s why we chose ADR’s near closing so that we finish eating and walk out of the park a bit later


----------



## Tjddis

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How is availability? Got all mine at 5 cst, but wondering how quickly they are going!


I did mine around 6am.  Party of 4.  8/22-8/28No problem getting, in day order
Traytora al for no breakfast
Hacienda de San angel diner
Beaches and cream dinner
Six fi cafe dinner
Brown derby dinner
Plaza lunch
Liberty tree dinner
Bog dinner
Toppolinos breakfast 

Was able to book and then move times around for all.  Never got turned down.  Every time I picked (within park operation hours) was available.  

AK seemed limited.   I wanted Reataurantasaurus and it was not an option.  Yak and Yeti andbTiffans were wide open.  We are usually Tuskegee Jouse people but obviously not an option.  

Very surprised at ease.   5 minutes in orbit and right in.   Got to make you think demand must be fairly low.  High hopes for those of you who weren’t after 5/28!  Fingers crossed for you anyway...


----------



## Tjddis

Actually should say did mine around 8am. Eat


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


Thanks for this, I used it last week too. 
Just called. Got right thru to GS. She took my email then transferred me after saying it was a 90 min wait. It was under 5 minutes! Droid booked, checking on the capture your memories photo experience now.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Called right at 7AM and I am still on hold. I'm starting to get flashbacks to my 3 hour hold last week. I no longer trust the phone system.


I was on hold for an hour before I gave up. I can’t be on the phone at work.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Dulcee said:


> Thanks for the other number! 20 minutes (and setting up google voice) and I was through and booked. The birthday boy is going to be ecstatic.


Other number?


----------



## merry_nbright

Can you do dining on the MDE app or does it have to be through the phone? I need Homecoming for September 3rd.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

I still don’t get the gist of it. Some disers are going to the world in a few weeks time, well below the 60 days. If their cancellations were out of the 05.28-09.02 range, they cannot book


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Disdreamprincess said:


> I still don’t get the gist of it. Some disers are going to the world in a few weeks time, well below the 60 days. If their cancellations were out of the 05.28-09.02 range, they cannot book


And some of us had stuff booked & cancelled and still can’t get through.


----------



## dislee1164

OKWFan88 said:


> For those of us who can't book ADR's but arrive in Disney in the next couple weeks, does that mean we won't be able to do any ADR's?



I would get online and try booking some - you should be able to.


----------



## MrsSmith07

merry_nbright said:


> Can you do dining on the MDE app or does it have to be through the phone? I need Homecoming for September 3rd.



App won’t work. But you can do online with browser or call. Online is the easiest.


----------



## Mlchiranky

Can't get through on the phones, 7866 put me through to the dining line and it hung up on me


----------



## crayon3448

I am still on hold with the original number since 7 am, so over 2 hours. This is a longer wait then when I called to change resorts the first day.


----------



## OKWFan88

dislee1164 said:


> I would get online and try booking some - you should be able to.


I've been trying all morning but get the paws error since I didn't have ADR's cancelled previously.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

mmackeymouse said:


> Is anyone able to book beyond 8/29?
> 
> I understand it's 60 days out, but it also says through 9/2, so it's very confusing.



I booked mine right at 6 am EST for our trip 8/29-9/4 with no problems. Was able to book our whole trip through 9/4


----------



## merry_nbright

Perfect! Thanks, friends! I can book Friday, I was hoping I wouldn’t have to call because I’ll be home visiting my parents! I didn’t want to waste hours on a call.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Thanks for this, I used it last week too.
> Just called. Got right thru to GS. She took my email then transferred me after saying it was a 90 min wait. It was under 5 minutes! Droid booked, checking on the capture your memories photo experience now.


Quoting myself to add got the capture your moments booked too.   
I saw somewhere someone said they were told they couldn't book until Aug 3rd. My CM had trouble, so he put me on hold for a bit, then came back and we booked it.

Today is going to be a long day since my mouse dining alert woke me at 2:30 for Topolino's and I realized I could book all my ADRs.


----------



## Khobbs18

We have a stay 7/9-7/11 and I just want Ton'y or Liberty Tree on 7/11 But keep getting PAWS as well...


----------



## yulilin3

merry_nbright said:


> Can you do dining on the MDE app or does it have to be through the phone? I need Homecoming for September 3rd.


Disney Springs has been open to book online for some weeks now but only 60 days out for now


----------



## CJGamer

I was able to get every thing I wanted online for 10 days.  The only one I had to switch days with to get was Sci Fi Dine In.  
Party of 2


----------



## Marissa227

After 2 hours on hold I hung up. Called the other number and was booked for Droid Depot in 10 minutes. I asked if I could book the photo experience at MK but she wasn’t able to book that from that line.


----------



## constanze

From what I’m reading it seems folks were able to get most of their preferred dining requests so far—


----------



## Sre

Had ADRs for our original trip and all of our original ADRs are locations that aren't opening for our July 11-17 Trip. Seems like we aren't allowed to book anything even with "access" to this preliminary booking phase. Disappointing.


----------



## Rxdr2013

was able to make my reservations rather easily considering everything else we've been thru in the last week. Did wait for a couple minutes in a waiting room at 7. 

We ended up moving resorts from all star movies to boardwalk villas 7/21-7/24 (on our own I was afraid disney would cancel us so we opted to rent dvc points) then Kidani 2 bedroom villa 7/24-7/26. So our reservations ended up changing from what we originally planned as well as our park days. 
Tues hopefully Epcot food and wine booths for dinner since we arrive after 3 that day
Wed the character bf at Riveria (hopefully skyliner will be running early enough), wed late lunch sci fi,
Thurs beaches and cream for dinner
Fri bk at Trattoria, possible lunch at Homecomin, depending if my family decides to come from KS we probably will eat off site since it will be a lot cheaper, 
Sat nothing right now again depending on family arriving or not
Sun Sanaa dinner our tradition before driving back home dinner at Sanaa on departure day. 

The only one I had trouble was sci fi and of course the website crashed as I was checking out. It originally said no lunch then when I specified a time it came up with 345 or something like that so I took it. Pretty much got what we wanted. Some of our originals are no longer offered (bk at BOG, Ohanas)


----------



## Makmak

I called for droid depot reservations and for the first time ever had a CM that was rude and dismissive. She told me “You’re not on the list” and I’ll have to keep checking online for when they open the reservations to the public. I have not one but two cancelled droid depot reservations in the given time frame. I called back and the new CM said not everyone is on “the list” that should be on the list, that some people are seeing things as unavailable when there is availability (dining), And various other errors. She started to book us then her network failed.....she’s calling back while she deals with that issue. So, fun morning here haha. I’d say if you have any issues and can’t get a reservation that you want to call in though because it might be available and if you had a cancelled droid depot in the time frame call even if you didn’t get the email.


----------



## crayon3448

I finally got through and was able to book droid depot with no issues. We did not have reservations for it originally, but had reservations for other cancelled experiences.


----------



## hereforthechurros

merry_nbright said:


> Can you do dining on the MDE app or does it have to be through the phone? I need Homecoming for September 3rd.


You’ll be able to book Homecomin online at 60 days out.


----------



## Disdreamprincess




----------



## Sandisw

It is not letting me book even though we did have one dining reservation canceled and got the email. But, it was for Ohanas and that is not open, so I wonder if that is why.

Not going to wait on hold either.  Not A huge deal if we don’t get Via Napoli.


----------



## mmackeymouse

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I booked mine right at 6 am EST for our trip 8/29-9/4 with no problems. Was able to book our whole trip through 9/4



Our checkin is 9/2, so we are outside of the 60 day window...but because the site said 9/2, I assumed that meant any checkins/ADRs cancelled in that time frame.


----------



## Mlchiranky

Makmak said:


> I called for droid depot reservations and for the first time ever had a CM that was rude and dismissive. She told me “You’re not on the list” and I’ll have to keep checking online for when they open the reservations to the public. I have not one but two cancelled droid depot reservations in the given time frame. I called back and the new CM said not everyone is on “the list” that should be on the list, that some people are seeing things as unavailable when there is availability (dining), And various other errors. She started to book us then her network failed.....she’s calling back while she deals with that issue. So, fun morning here haha. I’d say if you have any issues and can’t get a reservation that you want to call in though because it might be available and if you had a cancelled droid depot in the time frame call even if you didn’t get the email.


For the first time ever I had a rude CM as well... maybe we got connected to the same CM


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

mmackeymouse said:


> Our checkin is 9/2, so we are outside of the 60 day window...but because the site said 9/2, I assumed that meant any checkins/ADRs cancelled in that time frame.



Did you have a dining reservation booked on 9/2 that was cancelled? The way I read it, you should be able to book if your check in date is 9/2 and you had a cancelled ADR. Then again, I’ve read the statement at the top of the website multiple times and still feel like it sounds really confusing.


----------



## dreamit

constanze said:


> Droid Depot booked! Another number to try: 4079397866---They take your email to confirm you are "on the list"---They transfer you and say you will be on hold about 30 minutes--but I was only on hold less than 10 minutes.


Thank you for this! I got disconnected from the 6690 after 90 minutes on hold and then saw your post. Within 10 minutes, not only did I get a live CM on 7866, but I secured two Droid reservations for my ideal time on 7/15. Again, thank you!


----------



## bks9581

I couldn't make them online (even though I should have been able to), called DVC right at 9 and got everything I wanted. So if you are DVC, try calling Member Services.


----------



## kverdon

We had cancelled Dining reservations for our trip next week. I went online and was able to get a reservation at Tiffins for our sole normal park day on the 11th. I checked but there does not seem to be anything bookable for the AP preview days.


----------



## mmackeymouse

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did you have a dining reservation booked on 9/2 that was cancelled? The way I read it, you should be able to book if your check in date is 9/2 and you had a cancelled ADR. Then again, I’ve read the statement at the top of the website multiple times and still feel like it sounds really confusing.



Yep, we did have ADRs that were cancelled on 9/2. So, that's why I thought we'd be in today, even though it says 60 days. 

It's just so strange.


----------



## Soccer Princess

I feel like I had the same rude lady. She told me she didn’t know why I was calling this number and refused to transfer me. 



Mlchiranky said:


> For the first time ever I had a rude CM as well... maybe we got connected to the same CM


----------



## vinotinto

At around 7 am, I tried to make ADRs online. Waited about 5 minutes in the queue and then I was able to search, but got error message that it could not look for reservations. I think they were slammed. Tried again about 20 minutes later and was able to find times and make reservations for everything. First reservation made at around 7:30 am, last one made around 8 am. I wasn't interested in any prix-fixe experiences, so not sure how the availability was on those. In-park dining was only available within posted hours (nothing before opening or at closing, best I could find was 10 minutes before closing).

Restaurants were limited. It was the same list of resort restaurants that opened on June 22nd and the list of park restaurants that were posted. So no Cali Grill, even though those CMs have been recalled (probably to work for the NBA).

Here is the list of restaurants that were available:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine/#locations


----------



## Katrina Y

Is the Droid Depot experience worth the price? I just booked for 3 droids and would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Moliphino

mmackeymouse said:


> Yep, we did have ADRs that were cancelled on 9/2. So, that's why I thought we'd be in today, even though it says 60 days.
> 
> It's just so strange.



You need to be within the 60 day window. You should be able to book on Saturday.


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> Is the Droid Depot experience worth the price? I just booked for 3 droids and would appreciate any insight.


You can visit the SWGE forum for more info but I have done it and enjoyed it. It’s not as personal as the lightsabers but it’s a lot of fun to pick you pieces and assemble.


----------



## Makmak

I’m sharing this because it was new to me (but maybe everyone knows) I was told that I need to bring a picture ID and credit card to the droid depot reservation. I was surprised bc I usually magic band all of our purchases and don’t bring other things to the parks....


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> You can visit the SWGE forum for more info but I have done it and enjoyed it. It’s not as personal as the lightsabers but it’s a lot of fun to pick you pieces and assemble.



I do wonder if they are going to be letting people pick out pieces from the belt like they used to or if it will be where you tell a CM what parts you want.  I suspect they will have to do the later for now and I think that will take a  little something out of the experience as well.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Katrina Y said:


> Is the Droid Depot experience worth the price? I just booked for 3 droids and would appreciate any insight.


My husband and 3 year old (at the time) enjoyed the experience. There’s a little area outside where the droids can play and that was also fascinating for my kid.
We also enjoy turning on the droid at home and watching our cat be very confused by it.


----------



## Hummingbird

Just a head's up, I was able to get a park pass res for MK (annual pass bucket) on a day that showed all slots at all parks gone ( Sunday 7/19). I don't know if maybe I clicked on it the moment someone else released a slot or not, but then I also was able to book a park pass res for Sunday 7/26 at Epcot which the availability calendar (ap bucket) also showed as completely booked.


----------



## rpb718

Hummingbird said:


> Just a head's up, I was able to get a park pass res for MK (annual pass bucket) on a day that showed all slots at all parks gone ( Sunday 7/19). I don't know if maybe I clicked on it the moment someone else released a slot or not, but then I also was able to book a park pass res for Sunday 7/26 at Epcot which the availability calendar (ap bucket) also showed as completely booked.



I might have attributed it to to folks trying to move stuff around due to ADRs, but it's Disney IT so maybe I'm not that surprised that the availability calendar could also be glitchy.


----------



## Disneysoule

sorry if this was asked and I missed it.  I have booked a few ADR's but all parks I have passes for or at resorts.  Are we allowed to book in Parks we don't have passes for? I haven't tired yet.


----------



## Rxdr2013

Disneysoule said:


> sorry if this was asked and I missed it.  I have booked a few ADR's but all parks I have passes for or at resorts.  Are we allowed to book in Parks we don't have passes for? I haven't tired yet.


you have to have a pass at the park to get in for dining.


----------



## Hummingbird

rpb718 said:


> I might have attributed it to to folks trying to move stuff around due to ADRs, but it's Disney IT so maybe I'm not that surprised that the availability calendar could also be glitchy.



Yeah, cause I also released an AK 7/18 and MK 7/25 and then checked the calendar and they were still showing blocked out. Now granted I only have just one person to book for, but I was thinking it would still show the slot opened back up. Or maybe the calendar updating is on a delay. Who knows lol


----------



## magrif

Sandisw said:


> It is not letting me book even though we did have one dining reservation canceled and got the email. But, it was for Ohanas and that is not open, so I wonder if that is why.
> 
> Not going to wait on hold either.  Not A huge deal if we don’t get Via Napoli.


Late response, so apologies but I only had Ohana's as well and it's allowing me to book.


----------



## Disneysoule

Rxdr2013 said:


> you have to have a pass at the park to get in for dining.


Thanks!  That is what I thought I just could not remember.


----------



## Sunelis

Disneysoule said:


> sorry if this was asked and I missed it.  I have booked a few ADR's but all parks I have passes for or at resorts.  Are we allowed to book in Parks we don't have passes for? I haven't tired yet.


You might be able to book it... But Disney won't let you in the park to get to that reservation,


----------



## gatechfan99

Sunelis said:


> You might be able to book it... But Disney won't let you in the park to get to that reservation,


I wondered about this. I got confused at 5 AM on my days and accidentally booked Via Napoli on my DHS day. I realized my error later and cancelled, but it let me make the original reservation with no problem or warning. I guess maybe it would've gotten deleted later?


----------



## dislee1164

I wonder when they will open up other restaurants at the resorts that are opening later this summer. For example - I have a late August trip, and would like to book Sebastian's Bistro. CBR will be open by then, but who knows if/when Sebastian's will open.


----------



## Doingitagain

gatechfan99 said:


> I wondered about this. I got confused at 5 AM on my days and accidentally booked Via Napoli on my DHS day. I realized my error later and cancelled, but it let me make the original reservation with no problem or warning. I guess maybe it would've gotten deleted later?


You might be giving the system credit for being smarter than it really is 
They may have issues with people showing up to parks without a park reservations if they allow booking ADR without a park reservation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Katrina Y said:


> Is the Droid Depot experience worth the price? I just booked for 3 droids and would appreciate any insight.


We did one and it was fun/cute. Not sure three droids are worth it, that’s a lot of $$ if you’re not already excited about it.


----------



## Pens Fan

Disneysoule said:


> sorry if this was asked and I missed it.  I have booked a few ADR's but all parks I have passes for or at resorts.  Are we allowed to book in Parks we don't have passes for? I haven't tired yet.



Yes, you can make ADR's without a park reservation.   You just can't actually use it if you don't eventually get a park reservation.

My son made multiple ADR's this AM for his friends - none have tickets or park reservations yet.

Edited:  My son _does_ have tickets / park reservations - just not anyone going with him.  I guess that could make a difference, but I doubt it.


----------



## gatechfan99

Doingitagain said:


> You might be giving the system credit for being smarter than it really is
> They may have issues with people showing up to parks without a park reservations if they allow booking ADR without a park reservation.


If they don't cancel it automatically, there will definitely be people showing up with a dining reservation with no park pass, thinking that will get them in. Hopefully it won't be a large percentage, but I definitely see it happening for the casual guest (i.e., not hardcore Disboarder).


----------



## Sarahslay

dislee1164 said:


> I wonder when they will open up other restaurants at the resorts that are opening later this summer. For example - I have a late August trip, and would like to book Sebastian's Bistro. CBR will be open by then, but who knows if/when Sebastian's will open.


Same for me, staying at CBR and would love it for my dinner on my last night since I'm at MK that day and it closes at 7. Hoping as we get closer they'll open stuff like that up, but I won't be surprised if they just open the QS for a while.


----------



## Sunnywho

Janet McDonald said:


> Right??  What was the deal with T Rex that was the only one I had any issues with


T Rex only puts a portion of their reservations on the Disney site. They are often sold out on the Disney site but you have your choice of times when you call them directly.


----------



## Disneysoule

dislee1164 said:


> I wonder when they will open up other restaurants at the resorts that are opening later this summer. For example - I have a late August trip, and would like to book Sebastian's Bistro. CBR will be open by then, but who knows if/when Sebastian's will open.


I'm hoping the same thing. my kids really love chef mickeys and I know CR says they open July 10th.  hopefully will come online to book once they open.


----------



## Katrina Y

dreamit said:


> Thank you for this! I got disconnected from the 6690 after 90 minutes on hold and then saw your post. Within 10 minutes, not only did I get a live CM on 7866, but I secured two Droid reservations for my ideal time on 7/15. Again, thank you!


This number worked for me as well.


----------



## AmberMV

I went to bed close to 3am and set an alarm for 6:45am and was able to use mobile browser to book everything for my late August trip that I wanted.  Restaurants definitely limited in the table service arena, but I got pretty much all the times I wanted without issue.  Finished by 7:20am and slept for a couple more hours.  Here's to hoping the availability is just as good tomorrow for everyone!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Anyone still unable to get through?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Not sure if this was posted today or not. Tom is a gifted writer, so I thought I would share it here.

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/our-surreal-stay-at-disney-world-health-safety/


----------



## Katrina Y

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Anyone still unable to get through?


I had no trouble getting through, what number are you using?


----------



## Moliphino

I booked two ADRs for Tiffins online this morning with only momentary hold screens. I already canceled one after consulting with my sister on which was best. So we have a 5:55pm dinner when the parks close at 6, which is nice for not eating into limited park hours.


----------



## Jrb1979

I would hope this isn't true considering how cases are rising.


----------



## lampshadehead

Just got a phone call from my travel agency. Apparently Pop will not be open during my stay and they are asking me if I want to move or cancel. No word yet on the new hotel. This is August 8th arrival.

ETA: I updated this info on post #39,780. Still kind of unclear, but its possible it was a mistake.


----------



## Katrina Y

Jrb1979 said:


> I would hope this isn't true considering how cases are rising.


Testing is free to everyone, so it is not about the money.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

lampshadehead said:


> Just got a phone call from my travel agency. Apparently Pop will not be open during my stay and they are asking me if I want to move or cancel. No word yet on the new hotel. This is August 8th arrival.



I'd try to double check on that. That is either an error or a big bomb drop of extremely new information!


----------



## lampshadehead

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'd try to double check on that. That is either an error or a big bomb drop of extremely new information!


Called them back and they told me that they aren't sure how long it will take to be assigned a new hotel. I asked if I am not happy, can I still cancel the reservation, and they said yes that other people have called back to cancel after being relocated. UGH! I wanted POP!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Katrina Y said:


> Testing is free to everyone, so it is not about the money.



Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

lampshadehead said:


> Called them back and they told me that they aren't sure how long it will take to be assigned a new hotel. I asked if I am not happy, can I still cancel the reservation, and they said yes that other people have called back to cancel after being relocated. UGH! I wanted POP!


Currently, Pop is still listed on the website as opening on July 10th, so I'm interested in seeing how this situation plays out. I wonder if the confirm/cancel email that many of us got confused the TA?


----------



## BrianR

lampshadehead said:


> Just got a phone call from my travel agency. Apparently Pop will not be open during my stay and they are asking me if I want to move or cancel. No word yet on the new hotel. This is August 8th arrival.


Yeah what new inside info did they just get?  Either they're coasting based on the initial opening list and made an oopsie or they got the drop on some major new info.  I'd call back and have them double check that.


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


In FL testing is available to anyone for any or no reason at all.  There are almost 50 testing sites IIRC in pop-up, drive-thru, walk-up and diagnostic center testing.  They encourage anyone, with or without symptoms to get tested if you want to.


----------



## indylaw99

Is anyone surprised how late the restaurants are open in the parks? We have several reservations for close to park closing time. We wanted them as late as we could so that we could go back and rest in the heat of the afternoons but I was shocked we could book within half an hour of park closing.


----------



## lampshadehead

BrianR said:


> Yeah what new inside info did they just get?  Either they're coasting based on the initial opening list and made an oopsie or they got the drop on some major new info.  I'd call back and have them double check that.


I am going to call (again) as soon as I leave work. Of course this happens the day that I don't work at home! They only gave me two options, cancel or relocate.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


If you want a test in Florida you can get one. There are no restrictions other than being at least 18 years old.  Some counties do require registration and being from that country.  The majority have little requirements and plenty of sites to get tested at.  You do not have to have symptoms.


----------



## Moliphino

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'd try to double check on that. That is either an error or a big bomb drop of extremely new information!



Yeah, the Disney page still has it opening on July 10.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## merry_nbright

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one



I got the same answer in North Carolina. I didn’t qualify.


----------



## Dulcee

indylaw99 said:


> Is anyone surprised how late the restaurants are open in the parks? We have several reservations for close to park closing time. We wanted them as late as we could so that we could go back and rest in the heat of the afternoons but I was shocked we could book within half an hour of park closing.


I was able to get a BOG for 6:55 pm.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277980994201673729
> I would hope this isn't true considering how cases are rising.


Cm have already started working,  some are on week 3, no one has been tested,  this isn't news


----------



## lampshadehead

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, the Disney page still has it opening on July 10.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


The only thing I can think of, is that like someone else said, they are confused about the emails Disney sent out. Or that with the All Stars moving to Pop, maybe it got too crowded? What I found interesting is that they did not give me the option to confirm, only cancel or relocate.


----------



## Hummingbird

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


Yes, at no cost. And you don't have to have any symptoms nor have been exposed.


----------



## Disneysoule

lampshadehead said:


> I am going to call (again) as soon as I leave work. Of course this happens the day that I don't work at home! They only gave me two options, cancel or relocate.


I hope it's an error. The Pop Peasants have been through enough this year! that would be huge news in these circles!


----------



## Moliphino

indylaw99 said:


> Is anyone surprised how late the restaurants are open in the parks? We have several reservations for close to park closing time. We wanted them as late as we could so that we could go back and rest in the heat of the afternoons but I was shocked we could book within half an hour of park closing.



I was hoping for it. Very glad to get Tiffins 5 minutes before park close to extend the day a bit.


----------



## junderwood99

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'd try to double check on that. That is either an error or a big bomb drop of extremely new information!


Agree..... Pop is opening July 10th. You won't be moved. 

Unless information has changed and no one has been notified.


----------



## andyman8

Katrina Y said:


> Testing is free to everyone, so it is not about the money.


It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).

I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


Yes


----------



## Sandiz08

All those opening dates are subject to change, I wouldn't be surprised if I have to eventually move.


----------



## BrianR

andyman8 said:


> It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).
> 
> I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.


The part that suprised me was the certain CM roles where the wouldn't have distancing / masks.  I would think that for the extremely small subset of CMs they would have something additional in place for them.  One positive there and it's close the expereince time.


----------



## Tjddis

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277980994201673729
> I would hope this isn't true considering how cases are rising.


Wow.  Just wow.  Seems irresponsible.   For all the stuff being done in the name of safety how do you not attempt to ensure that guests are being served by tested CMS?


----------



## andyman8

Hummingbird said:


> Yes, at no cost. And you don't have to have any symptoms nor have been exposed.


Not necessarily true everywhere in Florida. Many testing sites (like those at CVS) still require you to complete a questionnaire, and if you’re not exhibiting symptoms, they won’t let you get a test. As for the “walk-up” testing, you don’t need symptoms for those but at least the ones where I’m at have very limited hours (M, W, F 8am-noon). If you’re like me and are working M-F 8-4 (even from home), you’re out of luck or have to drive a long way away to get access to the test. Also important to remember that some CMs come in from as far as Melbourne/Titusville area, so testing varies significantly by county and area.

And before anyone says “this isn’t true,” that was my experience and I’m not the only one. It really disadvantages people who work outside of 9-5 M-F hours in particular (I.e. most CMs). I’ve heard from a number of CMs who are unable to get a test that works with their schedule. As Tom pointed out, there are many CMs who are over the moon to be there, but there are also quite a few who are still newer to the area, younger, and concerned. As Disney fans, we may only want to consider the first group but we should consider both and so should Disney.


----------



## birostick

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one



Yes but only if there are tests available. Over here on the West coast of Florida most of the pop up places are running out of tests by 9am. So, yes but no.


----------



## Tjddis

andyman8 said:


> It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).
> 
> I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.


I can appreciate the cost aspect and I think your posts are always helpful and informative.  I have to disagree a little bit.  Perhaps WDW could facilitate the tests in some fashion?   Shouldn’t they at least require a test for returning workers?   Especially given the rising infection rate in FLA?   I guess I just assumed WDW would be doing something to ensure safety in this area.  My bad I guess.   
You are spot on with your comparison to the effort NBA is making to test its people.  Also NBA has expressed concern that workers in their area will not be staying in the bubble.  Can’t imagine they will be happy those CMS are untested.  Or mayNBA is testing them?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

It’s possible that POP is open for the August date mentioned but is at the max occupancy allowed with COVID-19 restrictions which would necessitate moving some reservations to other resorts.  POP was the big recipient of guests who’ve already been moved from other resorts.. they likely overbooked POP in the moving frenzy of a week ago.


----------



## Katrina Y

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one


Maybe you have to be a resident of that state. In my state, anyone who is a resident can get a test. There are drive through stations. The test is free.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).
> 
> I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.



Until it's a CM that passes it to an NBA player and they have to shut that down.  That would get the worse PR.


----------



## woody337

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It’s possible that POP is open for the August date mentioned but is at the max occupancy allowed with COVID-19 restrictions which would necessitate moving some reservations to other resorts.  POP was the big recipient of guests who’ve already been moved from other resorts.. they likely overbooked POP in the moving frenzy of a week ago.


 Speaking of covid restrictions, can they not book every room there?


----------



## AmberMV

Tjddis said:


> I can appreciate the cost aspect and I think your posts are always helpful and informative.  I have to disagree a little bit.  Perhaps WDW could facilitate the tests in some fashion?   Shouldn’t they at least require a test for returning workers?   Especially given the rising infection rate in FLA?   I guess I just assumed WDW would be doing something to ensure safety in this area.  My bad I guess.
> You are spot on with your comparison to the effort NBA is making to test its people.  Also NBA has expressed concern that workers in their area will not be staying in the bubble.  Can’t imagine they will be happy those CMS are untested.  Or mayNBA is testing them?


NBA is testing it's players, at NBA's cost-not Disney's.  The players are represented by NBA with contracts to play, and those players make the NBA countless monies, hence NBA salaries.  Also, the NBA doesn't employ 73,000 employees like Disney does.  The cost of testing CMs constantly would put Disney out of business like yesterday.

And remember a test is only good the moment you get it, and it doesn't mean you won't get the virus 5 minutes after your test from someone.


----------



## wombat_5606

andyman8 said:


> Not necessarily true everywhere in Florida. Many testing sites (like those at CVS) still require you to complete a questionnaire, and if you’re not exhibiting symptoms, they won’t let you get a test. As for the “walk-up” testing, you don’t need symptoms for those but at least the ones where I’m at have very limited hours (M, W, F 8am-noon). If you’re like me and are working M-F 8-4 (even from home), you’re out of luck or have to drive a long way away to get access to the test. Also important to remember that some CMs come in from as far as Melbourne/Titusville area, so testing varies significantly by county and area.
> 
> And before anyone says “this isn’t true,” that was my experience and I’m not the only one. It really disadvantages people who work outside of 9-5 M-F hours in particular (I.e. most CMs). I’ve heard from a number of CMs who are unable to get a test that works with their schedule. As Tom pointed out, there are many CMs who are over the moon to be there, but there are also quite a few who are still newer to the area, younger, and concerned. As Disney fans, we may only want to consider the first group but we should consider both and so should Disney.



This is what I was reading about, also. 

My daughter said at Tampa a friend arrived at the testing site an hour before they opened the doors. There were about 40 people in front of her. An hour later, they were all out of tests.

It's not going to be easy for CMs to get tested.


----------



## RN_Mama_inFL

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is everyone able to get a test (that wants one) in FL?  I just tried to register for one (I am in NY) and it said I didn't qualify for a test so couldn't get one



Depends where you are. Our hospitals (SE FL) are still only doing tests for symptomatic/confirmed exposure people only. Smaller testing sites are doing tests for those that are not symptomatic though and it costs ~$200.


----------



## Dulcee

Tjddis said:


> I can appreciate the cost aspect and I think your posts are always helpful and informative.  I have to disagree a little bit.  Perhaps WDW could facilitate the tests in some fashion?   Shouldn’t they at least require a test for returning workers?   Especially given the rising infection rate in FLA?   I guess I just assumed WDW would be doing something to ensure safety in this area.  My bad I guess.
> You are spot on with your comparison to the effort NBA is making to test its people.  Also NBA has expressed concern that workers in their area will not be staying in the bubble.  Can’t imagine they will be happy those CMS are untested.  Or mayNBA is testing them?


What would the point of testing at resuming work be? If someone tests negative the day they return to work there is nothing stopping them from then contracting the virus a day or two later. You would need rapid testing, daily, and even then you'd still miss cases due to the incubation period. In an ideal world every work place and school would be able to test daily but there is no way we have the materials or infrastructure currently to make that work.


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).
> 
> I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.


What I was referring to was to was everyone has the ability to get a test. I don’t think that falls on Disney. Most employers don’t provide test because the employees can go and get them free. Sometimes I think Disney gets “nit picked to death”.


----------



## AmberMV

Florida's daily state report is out:


----------



## andyman8

Tjddis said:


> I can appreciate the cost aspect and I think your posts are always helpful and informative.  I have to disagree a little bit.  *Perhaps WDW could facilitate the tests in some fashion?   Shouldn’t they at least require a test for returning workers?   Especially given the rising infection rate in FLA?   *I guess I just assumed WDW would be doing something to ensure safety in this area.  My bad I guess.
> You are spot on with your comparison to the effort NBA is making to test its people.  Also NBA has expressed concern that workers in their area will not be staying in the bubble.  Can’t imagine they will be happy those CMS are untested.  Or mayNBA is testing them?


I agree; there's certainly more they could do to at least establish a baseline. I'm not saying they have to set up testing sites around WDW and test all CMs themselves. All you have to do is say you will not be permitted to work after [DATE] if you cannot provide a negative test result from within the last seven days. If a CM cannot get a test during that period because of their schedule, they alert management, they call out/call late one day to get a test (and receive an attendance point), and if they turn in a test result (positive or negative) within 5 days of the call-out, that point disappears. They do this will other stuff, so why they can't do this here, I don't know.


----------



## Tjddis

andyman8 said:


> I agree; there's certainly more they could do to at least establish a baseline. I'm not saying they have to set up testing sites around WDW and test all CMs themselves. All you have to do is say you will not be permitted to work after [DATE] if you cannot provide a negative test result from within the last seven days. If a CM cannot get a test during that period because of their schedule, they alert management, they call out/call late one day to get a test (and receive an attendance point), and if they turn in a test result (positive or negative) within 5 days of the call-out, that point disappears. They do this will other stuff, so why they can't do this here, I don't know.


Sounds great to me.  Nicely done.  Thank you!


----------



## Sunnywho

woody337 said:


> Speaking of covid restrictions, can they not book every room there?


There was speculation about every other room being available for booking but I couldn't tell if it was speculation or based on anything factual.


----------



## Tjddis

Dulcee said:


> What would the point of testing at resuming work be? If someone tests negative the day they return to work there is nothing stopping them from then contracting the virus a day or two later. You would need rapid testing, daily, and even then you'd still miss cases due to the incubation period. In an ideal world every work place and school would be able to test daily but there is no way we have the materials or infrastructure currently to make that work.


Andy man just posted a great scenario for how it could be handled.  I understand that it would be difficult, and less than fool proof.  But I would at least they should establish that the initial work force is covid free.  And unlike schools or workplaces attendance by guests at WDW is voluntary.  And they pay a lot to be there.


----------



## andyman8

Dulcee said:


> What would the point of testing at resuming work be? If someone tests negative the day they return to work there is nothing stopping them from then contracting the virus a day or two later. You would need rapid testing, daily, and even then you'd still miss cases due to the incubation period. In an ideal world every work place and school would be able to test daily but there is no way we have the materials or infrastructure currently to make that work.


It's about establishing a baseline. Nothing anyone (WDW or elsewhere) does is going to eradicate the risk. This isn't about eradicating risk; this is about minimizing it in every reasonable way.


Katrina Y said:


> What I was referring to was to was everyone has the ability to get a test. I don’t think that falls on Disney. Most employers don’t provide test because the employees can go and get them free. Sometimes I think Disney gets “nit picked to death”.


Sometimes I think Disney gets unfair press and attention, I agree. But in this case, they're in a different situation than some employers. They're putting their employees in high-contact roles facing thousands of different people everyday). That's different than any desk job, manufacturing plant, or even restaurant (which wouldn't see the same traffic or proximity that most CMs would see). Disney also has more resources than many other places.


----------



## KBoopaloo

MA just advised residents that they will have to self quarantine for 14 days after travel to most states outside of New England and the NY metro area.


----------



## Tjddis

Katrina Y said:


> What I was referring to was to was everyone has the ability to get a test. I don’t think that falls on Disney. Most employers don’t provide test because the employees can go and get them free. Sometimes I think Disney gets “nit picked to death”.


I don’t think it’s “nitpicking” to Hold them to a standard In line with the rates they charge to go there.  
And don’t tell me I dont have to go.  I’m well aware.


----------



## lampshadehead

I am going to see where Disney moves me out of curiosity, but with the new MA travel restrictions, it looks like this is going to be a cancel for me anyway.


----------



## Spridell

If anyone needs a test I have used the Lapcorp AT HOME test and the process is EASY AND FAST.  From the time you order one online (THEY ARE FREE) and they deliver the test and you take the test and send it back and get your results is 48-72 hours. Everything is done overnight and they send you the return overnight label also.  They are NOT however available in every state, most states though.  

They are FDA approved also

https://www.pixel.labcorp.com/covid-19


----------



## Katrina Y

Tjddis said:


> I don’t think it’s “nitpicking” to Hold them to a standard In line with the rates they charge to go there.
> And don’t tell me I dont have to go.  I’m well aware.


I don’t know why you would assume I would tell you not to go, never crossed my mind. I respect different opinions. Disney has made many mistakes through this process, but I have to give them credit for all the efforts they are putting forth in the park safety. It is impossible to please 100% of the the people 100% of the time.


----------



## glocker

lampshadehead said:


> I am going to see where Disney moves me out of curiosity, but with the new MA travel restrictions, it looks like this is going to be a cancel for me anyway.


It will be interesting to see what Disney does as more and more states take this approach. With seemingly the whole of New England begining to require it's residents to quarantine on their way back from Florida, will the mass of cancellations that follow make it less desirable for Disney to open? At what point does it become fiscally and ethically irresponsible to do so?


----------



## dislee1164

SaintsManiac said:


> Not sure if this was posted today or not. Tom is a gifted writer, so I thought I would share it here.
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/our-surreal-stay-at-disney-world-health-safety/


I LOVE Tom's posts!!


----------



## abja09

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I booked mine right at 6 am EST for our trip 8/29-9/4 with no problems. Was able to book our whole trip through 9/4


Glad to know this because I have a trip 9/1-7. Hope I can book all of mine!


----------



## Tjddis

lampshadehead said:


> I am going to see where Disney moves me out of curiosity, but with the new MA travel restrictions, it looks like this is going to be a cancel for me anyway.


I’m sorry to hear that.  With all of these quarantines rolling out and 30 states seeing significant increases the drumbeat to shut down again is only going to get louder and louder.  
I have some issues with how NY did some stuff but it is hard to argue that the slow re open has apparently kept our numbers in check.  A little frustrating to keep seeing the clip of Desantis yelling about 8 weeks later and we are good.  Got to wonder where we’d be if everyone followed measured, advised guidelines to re open...it’s a shame...


----------



## Dulcee

Tjddis said:


> Andy man just posted a great scenario for how it could be handled.  I understand that it would be difficult, and less than fool proof.  But I would at least they should establish that the initial work force is covid free.  And unlike schools or workplaces attendance by guests at WDW is voluntary.  And they pay a lot to be there.


I don't disagree that it would be a good thing. As someone with a biology background, I'm team test as much as possible. The unfortunate part is our current manufacturing of testing materials, man power and expertise doesn't match the level of testing that would need to occur. Andyman's suggestion does a great job for targeting reopening, and likely would stop some infections, but would be unlikely to have a significant impact without continued rolling retest measures.


----------



## Tjddis

Katrina Y said:


> I don’t know why you would assume I would tell you not to go, never crossed my mind. I respect different opinions. Disney has made many mistakes through this process, but I have to give them credit for all the efforts they are putting forth in the park safety. It is impossible to please 100% of the the people 100% of the time.


My apologies.  Should not have directed to you directly.  Was speaking more of the sentiment many seem to toss out when someone is bothered by a WDW policy
I respect  your opinion as well.  I just think this is a bit of a gap in their safety protocol....


----------



## runjulesrun

lampshadehead said:


> Just got a phone call from my travel agency. Apparently Pop will not be open during my stay and they are asking me if I want to move or cancel. No word yet on the new hotel. This is August 8th arrival.


I know I'm a few pages late but I would love to know how TAs hear this. I am a TA and have not heard or been able to find anything to support this.


----------



## Tjddis

Dulcee said:


> I don't disagree that it would be a good thing. As someone with a biology background, I'm team test as much as possible. The unfortunate part is our current manufacturing of testing materials, man power and expertise doesn't match the level of testing that would need to occur. Andyman's suggestion does a great job for targeting reopening, and likely would stop some infections, but would be unlikely to have a significant impact without continued rolling retest measures.


I’m sure there is a thousand things I’d like to pick your brain about given your background but would be way OT...I’ll just smh that we are still, how many months into this, not up to snuff with testing capabilities.  But I do think some measures should be taken to reassure those trusting WDW during initial reopen...


----------



## junderwood99

runjulesrun said:


> I know I'm a few pages late but I would love to know how TAs hear this. I am a TA and have not heard or been able to find anything to support this.


I'm also a TA. The resort reopening information was provided last week. However, this particular case - Pop Century is due to open July 10th - so unsure why they say they will be moved.


----------



## andyman8

runjulesrun said:


> I know I'm a few pages late but I would love to know how TAs hear this. I am a TA and have not heard or been able to find anything to support this.


Before the resort reopening announcement, we had reports of one Agency posting online that all other Disney Resorts (so non-DVC except FW) would be closed the rest of the year and we had another Agency posting online the next day that Disney Resorts would (all?) open on July 5. Neither was right, obviously, so I'm also a bit confused where all this "info" is coming from.


----------



## Hummingbird

andyman8 said:


> Not necessarily true everywhere in Florida. Many testing sites (like those at CVS) still require you to complete a questionnaire, and if you’re not exhibiting symptoms, they won’t let you get a test. As for the “walk-up” testing, you don’t need symptoms for those but at least the ones where I’m at have very limited hours (M, W, F 8am-noon). If you’re like me and are working M-F 8-4 (even from home), you’re out of luck or have to drive a long way away to get access to the test. Also important to remember that some CMs come in from as far as Melbourne/Titusville area, so testing varies significantly by county and area.
> 
> And before anyone says “this isn’t true,” that was my experience and I’m not the only one. It really disadvantages people who work outside of 9-5 M-F hours in particular (I.e. most CMs). I’ve heard from a number of CMs who are unable to get a test that works with their schedule. As Tom pointed out, there are many CMs who are over the moon to be there, but there are also quite a few who are still newer to the area, younger, and concerned. As Disney fans, we may only want to consider the first group but we should consider both and so should Disney.



While yes, there are places like CVS and MedExpress that require those things, there are completely free state funded testing sites that do not. The question was can anyone who wants one get one, and the answer is still yes (barring as someone else mentioned that they have test on hand).  Will some people have to go out of their way to get the testing, sure. Drive further away, take time off work, make an appointment. But they can still get one free of charge without symptoms or exposure if they want.  Also, more than a few of the sites will actually try to accommodate after hours/weekend testing if you call the appointment line. I've had to assist more than a few of our employees with this in central and northern Florida.
Here's a good place to start if anyone needs testing info. https://www.floridadisaster.org/covid19/testing-sites/

ETA: I'm not defending Disney for NOT testing CMs either, I was just answering the question about being able to get tested in Florida.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

merry_nbright said:


> I got the same answer in North Carolina. I didn’t qualify.


That’s sort of scary.  That’s not giving an accurate idea if the virus is ramping up.  In Florida the spike is mostly a lot of younger people.  It can go to the elder population from them. At least in Florida we can easily see the situation going the wrong way.  If you don’t allow testing for all the states are just closing their eyes to a potential problem.


----------



## skeeter31

glocker said:


> It will be interesting to see what Disney does as more and more states take this approach. With seemingly the whole of New England begining to require it's residents to quarantine on their way back from Florida, will the mass of cancellations that follow make it less desirable for Disney to open? At what point does it become fiscally and ethically irresponsible to do so?


I don’t think that’s going to stop Disney at all. The only thing that would is if the hospitalizations increase in Orange County and Florida as a whole. If less people come from the NE area, there will still be tons of people coming from other areas, and locally to keep the park going. Plus, I’m sure Disney still wants to decrease the amount of people that are going to be on property, so more cancellations achieves that goal. Plus, it would hopefully open more park reservations for AP holders too!!


----------



## Brianstl

Katrina Y said:


> Testing is free to everyone, so it is not about the money.


My guess is Disney doesn't want to be exposed to any liability from a false negative reading or if someone develops the virus after the test.


----------



## andyman8

Hummingbird said:


> While yes, there are places like CVS and MedExpress that require those things, there are completely free state funded testing sites that do not. The question was can anyone who wants one get one, and the answer is still yes (barring as someone else mentioned that they have test on hand).  Will some people have to go out of their way to get the testing, sure. Drive further away, take time off work, make an appointment. But they can still get one free of charge without symptoms or exposure if they want.  Also, more than a few of the sites will actually try to accommodate after hours/weekend testing if you call the appointment line. I've had to assist more than a few of our employees with this in central and northern Florida.
> Here's a good place to start if anyone needs testing info. https://www.floridadisaster.org/covid19/testing-sites/


Okay, on a technicality, yes, anyone could theoretically get a test (assuming the site is open during hours they're not working and that they're not out of tests when you show up), but I'm not arguing about the state of testing in Florida; I'm arguing about testing for CMs. I'm arguing about how to effectively establish a baseline of cases for reopening weekend. As I said, even as some who (tele)works a white collar job, it was hard for me to get tested. If a CM's schedule doesn't match with limited testing times available, they don't really have many options, and based on what we've heard, Disney has not implemented the policy I've suggested so CMs would be penalized for missing work/being late for a test. At this point, Disney has not officially issued any guidance to CMs regarding what to do if testing times conflict with your schedule. It's easy for any of us (myself included) to say: "just call out" or "just drive to one that works with your schedule," but that's not the reality for many CMs. There are -- believe it or not -- a not tiny group of CMs who don't have cars (they use Lynx). There are other CMs who are working hard for a promotion and don't want a call-out on their record card.

That's all I'm going to say on this, for this will probably veer too off topic. This is not aimed at the quoted poster, but it just irks me to see so many applaud CMs and say how much they appreciate them but when it comes to Disney stepping up to just implement some basic leniency for them, some of those same people pin it on the CMs.


----------



## Hummingbird

andyman8 said:


> Okay, on a technicality, yes, anyone could theoretically get a test (assuming the site is open during hours they're not working and that they're not out of tests when you show up), but I'm not arguing about the state of testing in Florida; I'm arguing about testing for CMs. I'm arguing about how to effectively establish a baseline of cases for reopening weekend. As I said, even as some who (tele)works a white collar job, it was hard for me to get tested. If a CM's schedule doesn't match with limited testing times available, they don't really have many options, and based on what we've heard, Disney has not implemented the policy I've suggested so CMs would be penalized for missing work/being late for a test. At this point, Disney has not officially issued any guidance to CMs regarding what to do if testing times conflict with your schedule. It's easy for any of us (myself included) to say: "just call out" or "just drive to one that works with your schedule," but that's not the reality for many CMs. There are -- believe it or not -- a not tiny group of CMs who don't have cars (they use Lynx). There are other CMs who are working hard for a promotion and don't want a call-out on their record card.
> 
> That's all I'm going to say on this, for this will probably veer too off topic. This is not aimed at the quoted poster, but it just irks me to see so many applaud CMs and say how much they appreciate them but when it comes to Disney stepping up to just implement some basic leniency for them, some of those same people pin it on the CMs.



I totally get where you are coming from. As a matter of fact I think it would be a good faith act if Disney did provide testing for employees, I was just answering the question someone asked if testing was available to everyone in Florida.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Okay, on a technicality, yes, anyone could theoretically get a test (assuming the site is open during hours they're not working and that they're not out of tests when you show up), but I'm not arguing about the state of testing in Florida; I'm arguing about testing for CMs. I'm arguing about how to effectively establish a baseline of cases for reopening weekend. As I said, even as some who (tele)works a white collar job, it was hard for me to get tested. If a CM's schedule doesn't match with limited testing times available, they don't really have many options, and based on what we've heard, Disney has not implemented the policy I've suggested so CMs would be penalized for missing work/being late for a test. At this point, Disney has not officially issued any guidance to CMs regarding what to do if testing times conflict with your schedule. It's easy for any of us (myself included) to say: "just call out" or "just drive to one that works with your schedule," but that's not the reality for many CMs. There are -- believe it or not -- a not tiny group of CMs who don't have cars (they use Lynx). There are other CMs who are working hard for a promotion and don't want a call-out on their record card.
> 
> *That's all I'm going to say on this, for this will probably veer too off topic. This is not aimed at the quoted poster, but it just irks me to see so many applaud CMs and say how much they appreciate them but when it comes to Disney stepping up to just implement some basic leniency for them, some of those same people pin it on the CMs.*



Unfortunately it seems for some concern for CMs begins and ends with getting them back to work so people can go to WDW. I feel your frustration on that topic. (And like you, not aimed at any one poster here, to be clear)


----------



## Sarahslay

Disneysoule said:


> I'm hoping the same thing. my kids really love chef mickeys and I know CR says they open July 10th.  hopefully will come online to book once they open.


Chef Mickeys won't be open for a while, so far there are only two character meals back/coming back and Chef Mickeys isn't one of them.


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *This was posted in a FB group - we knew most of this already but I thought the bit about some of the queues having partitions was especially interesting. I’m curious to see which queues and how that looks!
> 
> View attachment 505175*



Circling back to this post. 

I have concerns about the hard opening time. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. For one, with the shortened hours, knowing I can deduct another 20-30 minutes off the time I am paying for is a bit of an annoyance, but just that...an annoyance. 

However, logistically, it doesn't make a lot of sense either. By opening the park 20-30 minutes early and allowing people in, it only spreads out those entrances and helps for social distancing. Maybe you only let in 50 people every 5 minutes, then once they get dispersed, another 50 people, and so on. By keeping everyone at the gates until 9 am on the dot, it creates an even bigger logjam than would have been there if you just started funneling people in a little at a time.


----------



## Sarahslay

mmackeymouse said:


> Circling back to this post.
> 
> I have concerns about the hard opening time. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. For one, with the shortened hours, knowing I can deduct another 20-30 minutes off the time I am paying for is a bit of an annoyance, but just that...an annoyance.
> 
> However, logistically, it doesn't make a lot of sense either. By opening the park 20-30 minutes early and allowing people in, it only spreads out those entrances and helps for social distancing. Maybe you only let in 50 people every 5 minutes, then once they get dispersed, another 50 people, and so on. By keeping everyone at the gates until 9 am on the dot, it creates an even bigger logjam than would have been there if you just started funneling people in a little at a time.


They never really keep people at the gate until opening time, and now would seem like a silly time to start.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Circling back to this post.
> 
> I have concerns about the hard opening time. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. For one, with the shortened hours, knowing I can deduct another 20-30 minutes off the time I am paying for is a bit of an annoyance, but just that...an annoyance.
> 
> However, logistically, it doesn't make a lot of sense either. By opening the park 20-30 minutes early and allowing people in, it only spreads out those entrances and helps for social distancing. Maybe you only let in 50 people every 5 minutes, then once they get dispersed, another 50 people, and so on. By keeping everyone at the gates until 9 am on the dot, it creates an even bigger logjam than would have been there if you just started funneling people in a little at a time.



Couldn’t the Main Street area not being open mean the stores and Starbucks aren’t open but they let people in the gates?

What they say regarding opening times and what they do in practice doesnt always line up, if you remember how angry people were with the unpublished earlier openings at DHS with ROTR. I think they would start letting people in once the crowds outside the gates became too much, or I hope at least. I don’t think theyve ever really held at the gates right until opening at any of the parks, at least not in recent memory.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldn’t the Main Street area not being open mean the stores and Starbucks aren’t open but they let people in the gates?
> 
> What they say regarding opening times and what they do in practice doesnt always line up, if you remember how angry people were with the unpublished earlier openings at DHS with ROTR. I think they would start letting people in once the crowds outside the gates became too much, or I hope at least. I don’t think theyve ever really held at the gates right until opening at any of the parks, at least not in recent memory.



Absolutely. And, maybe that IS what it meant. 

I just read it the other way.


----------



## SaintsManiac

They’re discussing whether WDW will delay opening on the DIS Unplugged right now. Spoiler alert: they think reopening will be delayed.

I still think WDW opens on time.


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> They’re discussing whether WDW will delay opening on the DIS Unplugged right now. Spoiler alert: they think reopening will be delayed.
> 
> I still think WDW opens on time.



Holy cannoli, really?


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> On the local news this morning they said there were currently 25 covid patients in ICU In Orange County. It’s hard to know what to believe with so much conflicting information.


Difference could be one is reporting total ICU cases and one is reporting the number of ICU cases that are due to covid.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> Holy cannoli, really?



So far Pete and Jackie think it will be delayed. Craig says still a go.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Holy cannoli, really?



Don’t forget, right now they’re opinion based like the rest of us .


----------



## jennyq87

dislee1164 said:


> I wonder when they will open up other restaurants at the resorts that are opening later this summer. For example - I have a late August trip, and would like to book Sebastian's Bistro. CBR will be open by then, but who knows if/when Sebastian's will open.



I want to try Sebastian's as well!  We're going to be at Riviera and I've heard great things.  I haven't seen any info anywhere RE: the opening date.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## RWinNOLA

mmackeymouse said:


> Holy cannoli, really?



No kidding.  I feel like I have so much blood, sweat, and tears invested in this trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> They’re discussing whether WDW will delay opening on the DIS Unplugged right now. Spoiler alert: they think reopening will be delayed.
> 
> I still think WDW opens on time.



I think at this point there’s good arguments for delay, heavier modifications, and no change.

And to think back to when all problems would be solved with a defined opening date . Thanks COVID.


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> So far Pete and Jackie think it will be delayed. Craig says still a go.



Wow, that surprises me. I would have thought for sure Pete would say they are going forward with the opening. As pie in the sky as he was about June 1st, I would have thought he'd be more optimistic about it. 




DGsAtBLT said:


> Don’t forget, right now they’re opinion based like the rest of us .



I hope so...although, they do have insider sources, so...it definitely worries me that they are thinking that direction.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> Wow, that surprises me. I would have thought for sure Pete would say they are going forward with the opening. As pie in the sky as he was about June 1st, I would have thought he'd be more optimistic about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so...although, they do have insider sources, so...it definitely worries me that they are thinking that direction.



He was very candid about how he would not have thought that back in April. The numbers are concerning to him.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DGsAtBLT said:


> Don’t forget, right now they’re opinion based like the rest of us .


And, Pete was sure they'd open June 1st, soooo....


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> And, Pete was sure they'd open June 1st, soooo....



Yep I still think he was in a dream then.


----------



## Jrb1979

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> And, Pete was sure they'd open June 1st, soooo....


Cases weren't rising like they are now. Petes biggest concern is how few people are following guidelines around Orlando.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Cases weren't rising like they are now. Petes biggest concern is how few people are following guidelines around Orlando.



Same thing you and I have been saying for weeks!


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> I would hope this isn't true considering how cases are rising.



I’m not sure what good it would do. It’s just a snapshot in time. You can get tested and become positive while you’re waiting for the results. it certainly won’t make guests or staff any safer.


----------



## dlavender

Jrb1979 said:


> Cases weren't rising like they are now. Petes biggest concern is how few people are following guidelines around Orlando.



Also positivity rate wasn't trending above 12%...

It was half that..


----------



## cakebaker

dlavender said:


> Also positivity rate wasn't trending above 12%...
> 
> It was half that..


It’s right at 17% today.
Edited: Correction, the new source I read puts it at 19%.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## RivShore

There are some innovative and cost effective things they could do with testing, like running one test on a large group of samples - that way if it comes up negative, you just cleared 20-40 people.  If it's positive then you do individual tests.  There are companies preparing to do this as they open large offices back up.


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> No kidding.  I feel like I have so much blood, sweat, and tears invested in this trip.



That's where I was in March. Everyone who had trips cancelled, some of us multiple times, knows what that feels like. I’m glad we made the decision to give up. I’ve worried and worked long enough for something that’s supposed to be fun.


----------



## Mr. Drauer




----------



## indylaw99

Has there been enough time since the opening of the other theme parks that we would be starting to hear if there were any outbreaks caused by opening them? 

For example, we are two weeks past the opening of Holiday World here in Indiana. Our state numbers are stable and every outbreak I have seen reported has been traced back to graduation parties and group activities. 

I'm wondering if Disney is watching that kind of thing across the states that have started opening amusement parks at least 2 weeks ago?


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> They’re discussing whether WDW will delay opening on the DIS Unplugged right now. Spoiler alert: they think reopening will be delayed.
> 
> I still think WDW opens on time.


Never watched any Vlogs, but from following the opinions of the DIS unplugged team from this thread, I wouldn’t really believe most of what they say. They were wrong about the opening date, the need for Individual MDE accounts for each person, and a few other things. Like others posted, they are just an opinion, like all the rest of us. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## TexasErin

My trip is in ten days. At this point, I will believe it is going to happen when I am on my flight back home!


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Never watched any Vlogs, but from following the opinions of the DIS unplugged team from this thread, I wouldn’t really believe most of what they say. They were wrong about the opening date, the need for Individual MDE accounts for each person, and a few other things. Like others posted, they are just an opinion, like all the rest of us. Take it with a grain of salt.



Keep reading. We all know it’s just opinion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I bet a part of the reason they’ve been so vague with AP refunds despite extensions already being processed is despite the full steam ahead that the opening appears to be, they’re aware there are circumstances that could delay it, changing the refund amounts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Don’t forget, right now they’re opinion based like the rest of us .



yeah, Pete was definitely saying he doesn't "think" they will open in July - he didn't mention that he is hearing anything or antyihng liek that (which he sometimes does when he has inside info)

I think he is just really concerned with the trends in numbers and that he sees too many people in the area not following the guidelines (he stated he will not return to the parks when they first reopen and is basically back to quarantining in his house).


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> It’s just that I keep reading on here that our hospitals are overwhelmed, but local news is saying otherwise.



Listen to local news. They don’t have an agenda


----------



## Katrina Y

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> On the local news this morning they said there were currently 25 covid patients in ICU In Orange County. It’s hard to know what to believe with so much conflicting information.


Only 25 ICU bed are being used by Covid patients, the other ICU beds are being by people with other medical complications such as heart attacks, tumors, car accidents, etc.....


----------



## Sandiz08

ICU capacity is an odd number to look at.   As stated above you do not know who is in there for covid.  Pre-covid, ICU’s as a whole, usually run close to capacity. This is why elective procedures are being taken out once again to make room for those that may truly need the space. It’s not surprising ICU shortage is there.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

KBoopaloo said:


> MA just advised residents that they will have to self quarantine for 14 days after travel to most states outside of New England and the NY metro area.


Good thing my office remains remote until after Labor Day!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, Pete was definitely saying he doesn't "think" they will open in July - he didn't mention that he is hearing anything or antyihng liek that (which he sometimes does when he has inside info)
> 
> I think he is just really concerned with the trends in numbers and that he sees too many people in the area not following the guidelines (he stated he will not return to the parks when they first reopen and is basically back to quarantining in his house).



I think that is smart of him and I respect Disney journalists who are both talking about the dangers of going right now AND putting their money where their mouth is and not going.

There are quite a few who are worried about the numbers in Florida yet simultaneously planning their trips for around opening, some of who will be traveling there .


----------



## Tbella

What if Disney World delays opening but the numbers continue to trend this way? The youngsters will continue going out and gathering in large groups as it's summer. Come Fall and Winter, many predict a second waive that may be even worse. There is less and less talk about a vaccine being available by the end of the year or beginning of next year.  If Disney World doesn't open as scheduled, I fear they may not open at all this year and maybe even next year.


----------



## Yooperroo

TexasErin said:


> My trip is in ten days. At this point, I will believe it is going to happen when I am on my flight back home!


Ours is in 13 and I said the same thing to my husband today. I won't believe it until I'm on the plane.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I bet a part of the reason they’ve been so vague with AP refunds despite extensions already being processed is despite the full steam ahead that the opening appears to be, they’re aware there are circumstances that could delay it, changing the refund amounts.


I have been wondering about this as well. I originally had hoped to maybe talk myself into a trip during my extension but it is only through October and I don’t think I will be wanting to travel then. I haven’t called yet to request the refund because I’ve wondered if there might be a further extension if opening is delayed or even more limited than they planned.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> It’s not about the cost of the testing; it’s about the cost of implementing the testing, which does have a not insignificant cost, even more so when compounded with the large losses they’ve just experienced. Disney would have to pay for those administering the test, certain facilities, certain supplies, etc... It’s easier to just tell the CMs to go try to do it (worth noting that when I was a CM, I often had a hard time going in for routine appointments because your schedule is so far from normal business hours and fluid, so I’d often you’d just to have use an off day for any of those types of appointments).
> 
> I think them reopening without providing some sort of initial testing for CMs contrasted with the frequent testing for NBA players could result in some bad publicity if the story gets picked up. Disney is banking on it not.


I also wonder if there are some legal restrictions to telling CMs they have to be tested.


----------



## RamblingMad

SaintsManiac said:


> So far Pete and Jackie think it will be delayed. Craig says still a go.



Makes sense. Craig has been to Universal.

If WDW delays, will Universal shutdown?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Tbella said:


> What if Disney World delays opening but the numbers continue to trend this way? The youngsters will continue going out and gathering in large groups as it's summer. Come Fall and Winter, many predict a second waive that may be even worse. There is less and less talk about a vaccine being available by the end of the year or beginning of next year.  If Disney World doesn't open as scheduled, I fear they may not open at all this year and maybe even next year.



There would be no more Disney World if that had to happen

None of this is sustainable. I hope everyone who is infected have mild symptoms or none at all and recover just fine, as 5 million have already.

We need to stop counting on a vaccine coming at all. That might never happen. If everyone is staying inside holding out hope that one is coming, they might be waiting inside forever.

Disney is going to be smart with this. They will enforce all the rules with the masks. I trust Disney, and quite frankly, I trust the people going to Disney during this.

Those 20-30 year olds at the bars, not caring, doing their own thing are not the ones who are going to Disney World. If anything, they would have went to Universal since it caters to the older crowd and Universal is doing fine. There is no reason for Universal to close if they see things going well at their parks, with no huge outbreaks in them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> Makes sense. Craig has been to Universal.
> 
> If WDW delays, will Universal shutdown?



Craig specifically talked about how he felt safer / people were following guidelines way more at Universal that at Publix, Walmart, etc.

If Disney delays, not sure if Universal would close - probably would depend on why Disney delayed (like if huge uptick in related deaths or ICU beds running out, etc. vs just increase in positive test rates) .... I think it would take more to close once open than to delay an opening


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> They’re discussing whether WDW will delay opening on the DIS Unplugged right now. Spoiler alert: they think reopening will be delayed.
> 
> I still think WDW opens on time.


I agree with they will open on schedule.  It is reaching the point that opening is key to survival as a business in present from.  They can't keep delaying the resumption of revenue streams.  The longer they are starved of revenue the closer they get to the point of having to start unloading assets.


----------



## hereforthechurros

glocker said:


> It will be interesting to see what Disney does as more and more states take this approach. With seemingly the whole of New England begining to require it's residents to quarantine on their way back from Florida, will the mass of cancellations that follow make it less desirable for Disney to open? At what point does it become fiscally and ethically irresponsible to do so?


Disney is working to keep capacity as low as possible, so I think they welcome these sort of things that are weeding people out, especially while cases are rising. 

Also, a lot of people are still WFH and can easily self quarantine with some planning.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I also want to point out that those who are having to go into the hospital with Covid are not staying nearly as long as they were before.  The average is down to 3 days now.  It was much higher earlier on.  There are treatments that are working well now (mostly  steroids)


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think that is smart of him and I respect Disney journalists who are both talking about the dangers of going right now AND putting their money where their mouth is and not going.
> 
> There are quite a few who are worried about the numbers in Florida yet simultaneously planning their trips for around opening, some of who will be traveling there .


And yet Pete was sitting in a hotel room without a mask sitting right next to a person he doesn't live with for a live stream last week.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> And yet Pete was sitting in a hotel room without a mask sitting right next to a person he doesn't live with for a live stream last week.



Lol. Forgot about that


----------



## Hummingbird

I don't think Disney delays the opening, but I do think there's a big possibility that they reduce capacity even more. I could see them shutting down park reservations, if you have one already good you get to go, if not then you're just sol for the time being.


----------



## Tbella

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> There would be no more Disney World if that had to happen
> 
> None of this is sustainable. I hope everyone who is infected have mild symptoms or none at all and recover just fine, as 5 million have already.
> 
> We need to stop counting on a vaccine coming at all. That might never happen. If everyone is staying inside holding out hope that one is coming, they might be waiting inside forever.
> 
> Disney is going to be smart with this. They will enforce all the rules with the masks. I trust Disney, and quite frankly, I trust the people going to Disney during this.
> 
> Those 20-30 year olds at the bars, not caring, doing their own thing are not the ones who are going to Disney World. If anything, they would have went to Universal since it caters to the older crowd and Universal is doing fine. There is no reason for Universal to close if they see things going well at their parks, with no huge outbreaks in them



I agree with everything you are saying and I truly pray that you right.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> And yet Pete was sitting in a hotel room without a mask sitting right next to a person he doesn't live with for a live stream last week.



Yup. Don't complain about others not complying when you don't comply yourself.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> And yet Pete was sitting in a hotel room without a mask sitting right next to a person he doesn't live with for a live stream last week.




I didn't wear a mask at my cousin's condo the 4 nights we stayed there. I don't live with her.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hey @Dentam this one's for you and me. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278026355096137739


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> I agree with they will open on schedule.  It is reaching the point that opening is key to survival as a business in present from.  They can't keep delaying the resumption of revenue streams.  The longer they are starved of revenue the closer they get to the point of having to start unloading assets.



And yet opening the gates without enough people coming to make a profit is worse. Chapek had said the parks had to make a positive contribution and I don't see how they get enough guests through the gates and staying at their resorts with conditions worsening. I also don't think Disney is anywhere near the risk of having to shut down permanently. But if they want to operate at profit, someone, somewhere is going to have to get people to follow safety guidelines so that the numbers come down.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Hey @Dentam this one's for you and me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278026355096137739


Scott for the win


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I didn't wear a mask at my cousin's condo the 4 nights we stayed there. I don't live with her.


Then that's a risk you chose to take. I would assume you don't gripe about others not wearing masks when they should either.


----------



## SarahC97

Hummingbird said:


> I don't think Disney delays the opening, but I do think there's a big possibility that they reduce capacity even more. I could see them shutting down park reservations, if you have one already good you get to go, if not then you're just sol for the time being.


I agree. I think the reason they are setting things up like they are is so that they have as much control as possible so they can adapt to the ever-changing virus situation. It's not going anywhere anytime soon, so they had to implement a system that would allow them to stay open.


----------



## Brianstl

cakebaker said:


> And yet opening the gates without enough people coming to make a profit is worse. Chapek had said the parks had to make a positive contribution and I don't see how they get enough guests through the gates and staying at their resorts with conditions worsening. I also don't think Disney is anywhere near the risk of having to shut down permanently. But if they want to operate at profit, someone, somewhere is going to have to get people to follow safety guidelines so that the numbers come down.


Chapek never said they needed to operate at profit at the opening.  What Chapek was saying is he wouldn't open the parks if it didn't lead to losing less money than they are now.  The goal is to slow down the bleeding until you get to the point that the business is not only losing less money, but profitable.


----------



## Mfowler7828

I am coming from NY on the 19th and am not worried about the quarantine at all. For one I and my wife are lucky as we are working from home so it will not effect that. But also the 14 day quarantine is completely unenforceable as states who have tried so far such as Hawaii have found it to be unconstitutional by the federal courts. So at best they can recommend a quarantine but no way can they force anybody to do it or punish them if they don’t.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> Then that's a risk you chose to take. I would assume you don't gripe about others not wearing masks when they should either.




I stay as far away as possible from strangers in public that don't have them on. I just think it's a different situation. Do we know they didn't discuss it first?

Maybe we should ask @yulilin3 since she was the person with him?


----------



## hertamaniac

I am going to agree with the post about Pete and concerns with the area.  I would have thought that with our Orlando news constantly bombarding us with statistics/numbers that everyone would comply.  What we are still witnessing is no different at the grocery stores from weeks ago.  I am not sure what it is going to take for a more widespread compliance in central Florida, but as of now...it ain't happening to my eyes.


----------



## Mfowler7828

hertamaniac said:


> I am going to agree with the post about Pete and concerns with the area.  I would have thought that with our Orlando news constantly bombarding us with statistics/numbers that everyone would comply.  What we are still witnessing is no different at the grocery stores from weeks ago.  I am not sure what it is going to take for a more widespread compliance in central Florida, but as of now...it ain't happening to my eyes.


I live in NY and the truth is it’s not any better here. See so many people not wearing mask and just not caring. I don’t think anything can be done as some people are always just going to refuse to comply.


----------



## glocker

Mfowler7828 said:


> I am coming from NY on the 19th and am not worried about the quarantine at all. For one I and my wife are lucky as we are working from home so it will not effect that. But also the 14 day quarantine is completely unenforceable as states who have tried so far such as Hawaii have found it to be unconstitutional by the federal courts. So at best they can recommend a quarantine but no way can they force anybody to do it or punish them if they don’t.


As a NYer, I hope that you will, indeed, stay home for 14 days after you return. And keep in mind that it is only unenforceable if you don't get caught. Look no further than the mini-outbreak in Chappaqua. If they can track and trace an outbreak back to you, Cuomo will fine you up to $10,000.00  Might you win in court? Maybe. But you will surely be vilified and your court costs may exceed the $10,000.00.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mfowler7828 said:


> I am coming from NY on the 19th and am not worried about the quarantine at all. For one I and my wife are lucky as we are working from home so it will not effect that. But also the 14 day quarantine is completely unenforceable as states who have tried so far such as Hawaii have found it to be unconstitutional by the federal courts. So at best they can recommend a quarantine but no way can they force anybody to do it or punish them if they don’t.



I thought Hawaii has thrown a couple of people in jail already, and successfully gotten them off the island?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mfowler7828 said:


> I live in NY and the truth is it’s not any better here. See so many people not wearing mask and just not caring. I don’t think anything can be done as some people are always just going to refuse to comply.


There is many things that can be done. First you can fine people for not complying. Second you can start rolling back opening things and limiting where people can go. Only allow patios to be open. Close theme parks and beaches.


----------



## glocker

Mfowler7828 said:


> I live in NY and the truth is it’s not any better here. See so many people not wearing mask and just not caring. I don’t think anything can be done as some people are always just going to refuse to comply.


Where in NY? In my county, I would say that 98% of people are compliant.


----------



## cakebaker

Brianstl said:


> Chapek never said they needed to operate at profit at the opening.  What Chapek was saying is he wouldn't open the parks if it didn't lead to losing less money than they are now.  The goal is to slow down the bleeding until you get to the point that the business is not only losing less money, but profitable.


I didn’t say he said a profit. I said he stated they had to make a positive contribution. If it costs you more to operate than it does to stay closed, that’s not a positive contribution.


----------



## SarahC97

Mfowler7828 said:


> I am coming from NY on the 19th and am not worried about the quarantine at all. For one I and my wife are lucky as we are working from home so it will not effect that. But also the 14 day quarantine is completely unenforceable as states who have tried so far such as Hawaii have* found it to be* *unconstitutional by the federal courts****. So at best they can recommend a quarantine but no way can they force anybody to do it or punish them if they don’t.



***citation needed


----------



## cakebaker

hertamaniac said:


> I am going to agree with the post about Pete and concerns with the area.  I would have thought that with our Orlando news constantly bombarding us with statistics/numbers that everyone would comply.  What we are still witnessing is no different at the grocery stores from weeks ago.  I am not sure what it is going to take for a more widespread compliance in central Florida, but as of now...it ain't happening to my eyes.


 Give the orders some teeth. Set up stiff fines and enforce them. I agree, some people just aren’t going to comply without it costing them. If that doesn’t work, then start shutting down. It’s painful, but it’s better than just letting this thing run rampant. 

But....There wasn’t a single state that started reopening early that actually met federal guidelines with a 14 day decline in rates. So maybe, even before going after citizens, the states start following guidelines too. If people want their states to open, do what has to be done for it to happen. 

I’m sick of sitting at home because people can’t behave.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I stay as far away as possible from strangers in public that don't have them on. I just think it's a different situation. Do we know they didn't discuss it first?
> 
> Maybe we should ask @yulilin3 since she was the person with him?


It wasn't me!!
No seriously what did i miss,  I've been gone from the page most of the day


----------



## midnight star

cakebaker said:


> I’m sick of sitting at home because people can’t behave.


THIS


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> ***citation needed



As I understand it, it hasn’t been found unconstitutional. The DOJ simply filed a statement of interest claiming in their opinion it was. And that leads us down the road of pure politics that we are not allowed to discuss here.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jrb1979 said:


> There is many things that can be done. First you can fine people for not complying. Second you can start rolling back opening things and limiting where people can go. Only allow patios to be open. Close theme parks and beaches.



Yeah let’s just destroy the lives and livelihoods of the people actually complying because other people can’t listen.

If your in a store, wear a mask. If your close to someone, wear a mask.

I see people complaining when people who are more then 6’ away not wearing masks outside.

I’m all for complying but some people who wanna just always shut things down don’t even comprehend the terrible things that are happening to owners, workers, and their cities if nothing opens up again. While some people can just sit home and work, a huge portion can’t and rely on these things to feed their families

Do it safety and don’t punish the people who listen cause of the people who don’t


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> It wasn't me!!
> No seriously what did i miss,  I've been gone from the page most of the day




There was some interest in the fact that you and Pete didn't have masks on in the Monday video. Because he's so adamant about people wearing them. I didn't think it was a big deal.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> It wasn't me!!
> No seriously what did i miss,  I've been gone from the page most of the day


Oh just people arguing about CM testing, delaying the open, if the spike is really "that bad," bugs with the ADR release the morning, oh and the on-property McDonalds reopened today (with exercise bikes that can recharge your phone).


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> Circling back to this post.
> 
> I have concerns about the hard opening time. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. For one, with the shortened hours, knowing I can deduct another 20-30 minutes off the time I am paying for is a bit of an annoyance, but just that...an annoyance.
> 
> However, logistically, it doesn't make a lot of sense either. By opening the park 20-30 minutes early and allowing people in, it only spreads out those entrances and helps for social distancing. Maybe you only let in 50 people every 5 minutes, then once they get dispersed, another 50 people, and so on. By keeping everyone at the gates until 9 am on the dot, it creates an even bigger logjam than would have been there if you just started funneling people in a little at a time.


On a typical day, anyone could go to Magic Kingdom. Full resorts creating full buses and cars full of people off-site and locals would come pouring in early, creating crowds to get in. Now resorts are maybe 25-30% full with buses only running may 15%-20% capacity. AND they must have a park reservation. Things will be very spaced out compared to what we're used to.


----------



## SarahC97

cakebaker said:


> As I understand it, it hasn’t been found unconstitutional. The DOJ simply filed a statement of interest claiming in their opinion it was. And that leads us down the road of pure politics that we are not allowed to discuss here.


I just hadn't heard of any federal cases that ruled quarantines as unconstitutional. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## apinknightmare

Mfowler7828 said:


> But also the 14 day quarantine is completely unenforceable as states who have tried so far such as Hawaii have found it to be unconstitutional by the federal courts. So at best they can recommend a quarantine but no way can they force anybody to do it or punish them if they don’t.



Yes, I think at this point we're all aware that there are plenty of selfish, entitled people in this country who think rules don't apply to them and don't care at all about the health and well-being of other people or the fact that their selfishness and entitlement will keep making the need for these quarantine measures necessary. 

Hopefully the vast majority of people choosing to travel now are responsible and considerate and that the ones who aren't either stay healthy or if not, don't spread their disease around too much.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> There was some interest in the fact that you and Pete didn't have masks on in the Monday video. Because he's so adamant about people wearing them. I didn't think it was a big deal.


Ah yeah,  when I went in the room he and corey took theirs off,  i asked them if they were ok with me taking it off as well and they said yes. 
Ive been going out to crowded places since curfew was lifted,  i take care to not touch things and an waking myhands or sanitizing them constantly so i wasn't concerned
Personally. I live by myself and don't have any underlying conditions so I'm not concerned with catching it, I'm of belief that we all will be exposed to it sooner or later. Obviously just personal opinion, if i would've felt unsafe i would've asked them to wear the mask


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Ah yeah,  when I went in the room he and corey took theirs off,  i asked them if they were ok with me taking it off as well and they said yes.
> Ive been going out to crowded places since curfew was lifted,  i take care to not touch things and an waking myhands or sanitizing them constantly so i wasn't concerned
> Personally. I live by myself and don't have any underlying conditions so I'm not concerned with catching it, I'm of belief that we all will be exposed to it sooner or later. Obviously just personal opinion, if i would've felt unsafe i would've asked them to wear the mask




Thanks for taking the time to explain it. I honestly didn't even think anything of it!


----------



## tlmadden73

Mfowler7828 said:


> I live in NY and the truth is it’s not any better here. See so many people not wearing mask and just not caring. I don’t think anything can be done as some people are always just going to refuse to comply.


There's a point where we need to just have to know it is not going away and deal with it like we deal with other seasonal viruses with a few more precautions. 

Wear a mask, social distance and just know that cases will continue to go up. Thus far (thankfully) hospitalizations and deaths are pretty flat.

The people that WANT to go to a theme park and WANT it to be open will be the ones more likely to wear masks (over say people socializing in a bar). 

Universal has been open for a month now -- are there outbreaks stemming from there? I think going outside in a giant theme park with limited attendance is probably safer than going to a bar, or a grocery store, or a home improvement store no matter what the numbers of cases are.

I guess I wonder where these new cases are coming from? Just more people going back to work? The protests? People just having parties?


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> There was some interest in the fact that you and Pete didn't have masks on in the Monday video. Because he's so adamant about people wearing them. I didn't think it was a big deal.



My point was that if you’re going to preach to others to follow guidelines and blame them for a possible delay in opening, you should follow them yourself. My comment was about Pete, no one else.


----------



## AmberMV

FYI there are still many dining reservations available for this coming weekend at the resorts for those curious (including Toppolino's character breakfast at Riviera), and you can now book those online.


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> My point was that if you’re going to preach to others to follow guidelines and blame them for a possible delay in opening, you should follow them yourself. My comment was about Pete, no one else.




And MY thoughts are that it was 3 people in a room that probably decided it was ok amongst themselves.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

tlmadden73 said:


> There's a point where we need to just have to know it is not going away and deal with it like we deal with other seasonal viruses with a few more precautions.
> 
> Wear a mask, social distance and just know that cases will continue to go up. Thus far (thankfully) hospitalizations and deaths are pretty flat.
> 
> The people that WANT to go to a theme park and WANT it to be open will be the ones more likely to wear masks (over say people socializing in a bar).
> 
> Universal has been open for a month now -- are there outbreaks stemming from there? I think going outside in a giant theme park with limited attendance is probably safer than going to a bar, or a grocery store, or a home improvement store no matter what the numbers of cases are.
> 
> I guess I wonder where these new cases are coming from? Just more people going back to work? The protests? People just having parties?


Since it’s a younger demographic I suspect it’s parties and protests.  So far nothing has been linked back to any open theme parks.   I’m grateful WDW hasn’t opened yet so it’s not blamed on them.  As was stated by the moderator there’s a good chance most will be exposed to it.  I wear a mask whenever out.  Personally I, too, would feel safer at WDW than at a local store.   Safe health to all those coming down to Florida to enjoy the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

I think it's always very easy to judge other people.  We're all living through some stressful times,  my personal philosophy is you do you. I'll zag when others zig without a mask.  But going out here in Orlando i can tell you more people are without masks at groceries stores compared to the parks. Ive been saying from the very beginning it's all abuot personal responsibilities,  wash your hands and don't touch your face


----------



## OKWFan88

AmberMV said:


> FYI there are still many dining reservations available for this coming weekend at the resorts for those curious (including Toppolino's character breakfast at Riviera), and you can now book those online.


I have tried to book dining reservations for two weeks from now and can't because I didn't have previous reservations cancelled. I wonder when they will open up dining bookings for those of us who are visiting next month?


----------



## AmberMV

OKWFan88 said:


> I have tried to book dining reservations for two weeks from now and can't because I didn't have previous reservations cancelled. I wonder when they will open up dining bookings for those of us who are visiting next month?


Tomorrow i thought? I think previously cancelled people got a 1 day head start.


----------



## marinejjh

cakebaker said:


> Give the orders some teeth. Set up stiff fines and enforce them. I agree, some people just aren’t going to comply without it costing them. If that doesn’t work, then start shutting down. It’s painful, but it’s better than just letting this thing run rampant.
> 
> But....There wasn’t a single state that started reopening early that actually met federal guidelines with a 14 day decline in rates. So maybe, even before going after citizens, the states start following guidelines too. If people want their states to open, do what has to be done for it to happen.
> 
> I’m sick of sitting at home because people can’t behave.


Nobody is making you stay home. Most states aren't mandating you stay at home. But I agree, just wear a mask, and wear it correctly covering your nose.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Wear a mask, social distance and just know that cases will continue to go up. Thus far (thankfully) hospitalizations and deaths are pretty flat.
> 
> The people that WANT to go to a theme park and WANT it to be open will be the ones more likely to wear masks (over say people socializing in a bar).
> 
> Universal has been open for a month now -- are there outbreaks stemming from there? I think going outside in a giant theme park with limited attendance is probably safer than going to a bar, or a grocery store, or a home improvement store no matter what the numbers of cases are.
> 
> I guess I wonder where these new cases are coming from? Just more people going back to work? The protests? People just having parties?



I disagree. There have been tons of people complaining about masks all over Disney FB groups and even on here. Many of them are the people going out to bars right now and will be going to WDW in the coming weeks and months. Many of these people have not been wearing masks at home.

For me, going to a theme park right now is unfathomable and a totally unnecessary risk, especially with a high risk child. Even if he wasn’t high risk, we still would not feel comfortable going to a place like WDW, especially with FL in its current state. I still don’t go to grocery stores or home improvement stores. Simply no need when everything can be done via pickup or delivery. Everyone makes their own risk assessments, though.

IMO, I also think there’s a difference between a 20 minute run into a store and 8 hours of continuous exposure in a theme park, removing masks for eating and drinking, using public restrooms, touching multiple ride surfaces, etc.

The outbreak of cases is likely from everything. Overall relaxation about the virus and people diving back in to daily life and not taking proper precautions.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's always very easy to judge other people.  We're all living through some stressful times,  my personal philosophy is you do you. I'll zag when others zig without a mask.  But going out here in Orlando i can tell you more people are without masks at groceries stores compared to the parks. Ive been saying from the very beginning it's all snot personal responsibilities,  wash your hands and don't touch your face


Forgive me if it isn't my place to add to this, but I'd also say that @yulilin3 was wearing her mask in public areas of the resort. I firmly believe that everyone should be wearing a mask when out in public, but when someone is within the privacy of a hotel room (or a personal home), I think that it becomes a personal decision for that group (so long as it's a relatively small group like three people). Obviously, that decision still has consequences beyond that group, but I think it's important everyone is reasonable and gives a little to get a little here.


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> it's all snot personal responsibilities, wash your hands and don't touch your face



I got a chuckle out of this - kind of a gross visual also.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

marinejjh said:


> Nobody is making you stay home. Most states aren't mandating you stay at home. But I agree, just wear a mask, and wear it correctly covering your nose.



I think people who primarily are home still are doing so because of a sense of responsibility and/or to protect themselves, so even though we’re not literally forced to be there it’s frustrating to watch things explode and drag this on further.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Forgive me if it isn't my place to add to this, but I'd also say that @yulilin3 was wearing her mask in public areas of the resort. I firmly believe that everyone should be wearing a mask when out in public, but when someone is within the privacy of a hotel room (or a personal home), I think that it becomes a personal decision for that group (so long as it's a relatively small group like three people). Obviously, that decision still has consequences beyond that group, but I think it's important everyone is reasonable and gives a little to get a little here.




Yes it is a matter of trust. I don't know anything about what strangers in public are doing. All I know is they don't have a mask on and I am staying away. 

My friend recently came to visit. We had not seen her in 3 months. She works for a hospital in New Orleans and she already recovered from the virus. She wore her mask in our house because she wouldn't let me tell her not to. That was her decision, because she is exposed to it every single day and isn't sure if she'll get it again, or even know if she did! I have a 9 year old in my home. She was extra careful because of that. 

When you're hanging out with other people it is something you need to discuss and decide. The grocery store is a different situation all together.


----------



## JacknSally

*If you can't get an ADR, you can try out the unexpectedly cool-looking McDonald's on WDW property!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277994581880176640*


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> Forgive me if it isn't my place to add to this, but I'd also say that @yulilin3 was wearing her mask in public areas of the resort. I firmly believe that everyone should be wearing a mask when out in public, but when someone is within the privacy of a hotel room (or a personal home), I think that it becomes a personal decision for that group (so long as it's a relatively small group like three people). Obviously, that decision still has consequences beyond that group, but I think it's important everyone is reasonable and gives a little to get a little here.


 I’m not judging her decisions. I don’t see her preaching to anyone and she’s not in the position that Pete is. Let’s not make this about yulilin3 when it isn’t.


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> I got a chuckle out of this - kind of a gross visual also.


On me for never checking spelling


----------



## DisneyEagle

KBoopaloo said:


> MA just advised residents that they will have to self quarantine for 14 days after travel to most states outside of New England and the NY metro area.


This is not entirely accurate. We have had a two week quarantine advisory for travelers, either residents or out of state, for months now. The announcement today actually lifted that restriction for 7 states in the northeast. This is also a voluntary quarantine and has no enforcement penalties associated with it like the tri state area. So basically, when it comes to travel between Florida and MA, there have been no changes today from the previous order.


----------



## Dulcee

Per our earlier conversation on testing cast members before they return to work, the CDC suggested today in the similar scenario of college campuses resuming that they don't see significant benefit in mass testing of returning individuals (faculty, staff, students). Rather the same effect could be garnered from mask wearing, proper distancing and high sanitation practices.


----------



## marinejjh

SaintsManiac said:


> There was some interest in the fact that you and Pete didn't have masks on in the Monday video. Because he's so adamant about people wearing them. I didn't think it was a big deal.


Maybe Pete can comment as to why he didn't have a mask. He really shouldn't have an excuse.


----------



## Doingitagain

andyman8 said:


> Forgive me if it isn't my place to add to this, but I'd also say that @yulilin3 was wearing her mask in public areas of the resort. I firmly believe that everyone should be wearing a mask when out in public, but when someone is within the privacy of a hotel room (or a personal home), I think that it becomes a personal decision for that group (so long as it's a relatively small group like three people). Obviously, that decision still has consequences beyond that group, but I think it's important everyone is reasonable and gives a little to get a little here.


I think it is a reasonable approach. Contact tracing is key to containment (after masks and washing hands), and you can easily contract trace three people.  What is difficult is crowded venues.


----------



## yulilin3

I didn't watch the episode but can we talk about how all of you want to subscribe to SiDisney on YouTube to see more of Federico 
Honestly shameless plug,  it would help us out tremendously


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't watch the episode but can we talk about how all of you want to subscribe to SiDisney on YouTube to see more of Federico
> Honestly shameless plug,  it would help us out tremendously



I don’t understand a word of Spanish but I will later today!


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *If you can't get an ADR, you can try out the unexpectedly cool-looking McDonald's on WDW property!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277994581880176640*




Ok I am glad we are driving next year, because I am going to this McDonald's.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't watch the episode but can we talk about how all of you want to subscribe to SiDisney on YouTube to see more of Federico
> Honestly shameless plug,  it would help us out tremendously



Done!

(though I really won't be able to follow along unless the Spanish is kept at the Dora the Explorer level  )


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Done!
> 
> (though I really won't be able to follow along unless the Spanish is kept at the Dora the Explorer level  )


Lol. I believe you can actually put subtitles on it


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> On me for never checking spelling


Nonsense . . . the words are all spelled correctly . . . 

We got the word today that our office is opening as scheduled next Monday.  Part of me wishes they would have waited a few more weeks, and part is glad to get back in the routine.  My position is required if the office is open, so no choice if I want to keep my job.  I am hoping I can stay healthy until my August Disney trip.  I actually think I will be safer at Disney as there is no way to social distance in our office bathrooms and I just can’t hold it for 11 hours.


----------



## MickeyEars

What happened to Chef Mickey’s? I thought it was going to be available family style.


----------



## disneyfan150

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't watch the episode but can we talk about how all of you want to subscribe to SiDisney on YouTube to see more of Federico
> Honestly shameless plug,  it would help us out tremendously


Will do! Thank you for all your help on this thread!


----------



## apinknightmare

SaintsManiac said:


> Ok I am glad we are driving next year, because I am going to this McDonald's.



I like that they gave you a handy little stationary bike area to work off your extra value meal after you eat it, lol.


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyEars said:


> What happened to Chef Mickey’s? I thought it was going to be available family style.


If this opens I imagine it won't be until the rest of the Contemporary resort is open.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MickeyEars said:


> What happened to Chef Mickey’s? I thought it was going to be available family style.


Same. I wonder if it'll open with CR-? I've got a dining alert set. Only so many places I can eat more than once, we'll try this if it's open, since it's not buffet.


----------



## Mlchiranky

Thanks for everyone's help on this thread. After a three hour hold, an incredibly nice cast member booked our dining reservations. I finally feel like we have something to be excited about! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MickeyEars

I had so many favorites not opening it was rough this morning.


----------



## Mfowler7828

MickeyWaffles said:


> I disagree. There have been tons of people complaining about masks all over Disney FB groups and even on here. Many of them are the people going out to bars right now and will be going to WDW in the coming weeks and months. Many of these people have not been wearing masks at home.
> 
> For me, going to a theme park right now is unfathomable and a totally unnecessary risk, especially with a high risk child. Even if he wasn’t high risk, we still would not feel comfortable going to a place like WDW, especially with FL in its current state. I still don’t go to grocery stores or home improvement stores. Simply no need when everything can be done via pickup or delivery. Everyone makes their own risk assessments, though.
> 
> IMO, I also think there’s a difference between a 20 minute run into a store and 8 hours of continuous exposure in a theme park, removing masks for eating and drinking, using public restrooms, touching multiple ride surfaces, etc.
> 
> The outbreak of cases is likely from everything. Overall relaxation about the virus and people diving back in to daily life and not taking proper precautions.


So what is the solution?? Everything stays closed for another six months, year two years. Everybody wants to talk about the irresponsibility of opening things but how about the irresponsibility of not. The unfortunate truth is as soon as anything opens up cases will go up. And the longer things stay closed the more lasting effects it will have on future generations as more and more businesses shutter for good, kids can’t get a proper education and are whole country and world goes into a depression. The economic and emotional harm we are risking for are children and future generations is something that has to be considered. This is why I want Disney to open and want everyone to go, not necessarily for my enjoyment but so my grandkids can go someday.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MickeyEars said:


> I had so many favorites not opening it was rough this morning.


It's sad that I needed a global pandemic to get me to try new restaurants  I am VERY set in my ways with my favorites!


----------



## Doingitagain

fla4fun said:


> Nonsense . . . the words are all spelled correctly . . .
> 
> We got the word today that our office is opening as scheduled next Monday.  Part of me wishes they would have waited a few more weeks, and part is glad to get back in the routine.  My position is required if the office is open, so no choice if I want to keep my job.  I am hoping I can stay healthy until my August Disney trip.  I actually think I will be safer at Disney as there is no way to social distance in our office bathrooms and I just can’t hold it for 11 hours.


Are you are risk of having to quarantine when you get back?  We might be, so glad we work from home so can quarantine without too much issue.


----------



## Spridell

Mfowler7828 said:


> So what is the solution?? Everything stays closed for another six months, year two years. Everybody wants to talk about the irresponsibility of opening things but how about the irresponsibility of not. The unfortunate truth is as soon as anything opens up cases will go up. And the longer things stay closed the more lasting effects it will have on future generations as more and more businesses shutter for good, kids can’t get a proper education and are whole country and world goes into a depression. The economic and emotional harm we are risking for are children and future generations is something that has to be considered. This is why I want Disney to open and want everyone to go, not necessarily for my enjoyment but so my grandkids can go someday.



Dr Pino the health director of Orange County, Fl said the same thing the other day.  They asked him if things should close again and he said NO because if they closed for 2 months when they open back up we will be dealing with a spike at that time also.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

woody337 said:


> Speaking of covid restrictions, can they not book every room there?



When all the reopening talk started they mentioned reduced capacity a few times, i’m guessing that reduced capacity is the reason they aren’t taking new reservations for the summer.

Just a guess though.


----------



## disneyfan150

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's sad that I needed a global pandemic to get me to try new restaurants  I am VERY set in my ways with my favorites!


Same! Not only do I stick with favorite restaurants, I always order the same thing.

I must be locked away for far too long b/c we are approaching 2000 pages and this is VERY exciting!


----------



## only hope

tlmadden73 said:


> There's a point where we need to just have to know it is not going away and deal with it like we deal with other seasonal viruses with a few more precautions.
> 
> Wear a mask, social distance and just know that cases will continue to go up. Thus far (thankfully) hospitalizations and deaths are pretty flat.
> 
> The people that WANT to go to a theme park and WANT it to be open will be the ones more likely to wear masks (over say people socializing in a bar).
> 
> Universal has been open for a month now -- are there outbreaks stemming from there? I think going outside in a giant theme park with limited attendance is probably safer than going to a bar, or a grocery store, or a home improvement store no matter what the numbers of cases are.
> 
> I guess I wonder where these new cases are coming from? Just more people going back to work? The protests? People just having parties?



It’s thought to be people who don’t live together being within six feet without masks for an extended period time, especially inside. Hence the new bar shutdowns in some states. There are many cities that had/have large protests and have not seen a significant increase in cases. The fact that the protests were/are outside is likely a large factor.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MickeyEars said:


> I had so many favorites not opening it was rough this morning.


Yep, I felt a little sad, no Ohana.


IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It's sad that I needed a global pandemic to get me to try new restaurants  I am VERY set in my ways with my favorites!


SAME! Trying several new places! We have 10 days worth of meals needed and I prefer TS so I know we will have some place to sit. 
I am ridiculous, though, and have to scope out the desserts offered too


----------



## Jrb1979

Mfowler7828 said:


> So what is the solution?? Everything stays closed for another six months, year two years. Everybody wants to talk about the irresponsibility of opening things but how about the irresponsibility of not. The unfortunate truth is as soon as anything opens up cases will go up. And the longer things stay closed the more lasting effects it will have on future generations as more and more businesses shutter for good, kids can’t get a proper education and are whole country and world goes into a depression. The economic and emotional harm we are risking for are children and future generations is something that has to be considered. This is why I want Disney to open and want everyone to go, not necessarily for my enjoyment but so my grandkids can go someday.



Instead of shutting things down again why not stay at the phase you are at til cases go down. I look at what has been done where I live and I question why it can't be done in Florida. We are just in phase 2. All retail is open. Bars and restaurants are patios only. Theme parks don't have any opening dates yet. By doing that our cases numbers have stayed low. Today we only had 157 new cases while doing over 23000 tests. Again I ask why can't that be an option?

I used to be upset and frustrated at how things have been handled as I love visiting many US theme parks in vacations. Now all I do is shake my head and pray some day it gets better


----------



## Mfowler7828

Jrb1979 said:


> Instead of shutting things down again why not stay at the phase you are at til cases go down. I look at what has been done where I live and I question why it can't be done in Florida. We are just in phase 2. All retail is open. Bars and restaurants are patios only. Theme parks don't have any opening dates yet. By doing that our cases numbers have stayed low. Today we only had 157 new cases while doing over 23000 tests. Again I ask why can't that be an option?
> 
> I used to be upset and frustrated at how things have been handled as I love visiting many US theme parks in vacations. Now all I do is shake my head and pray some day it gets better


Because the economy is bleeding money with those options. Yes we need to adapt but just staying closed are putting restrictions that are so strict that businesses can’t survive is not a long term solution.


----------



## fla4fun

Doingitagain said:


> Are you are risk of having to quarantine when you get back?  We might be, so glad we work from home so can quarantine without too much issue.


Quarantine after Disney?  No, I live about 20 minutes from WDW, in a neighboring county.  My county is not as strict as Orange County because our infection rate is much lower, but my job is in Orange County like Disney, so I have been following the more restrictive orders just to be safe while at home.  At least that is one thing I don’t have to be concerned about right now.


----------



## Tjddis

Mfowler7828 said:


> So what is the solution?? Everything stays closed for another six months, year two years. Everybody wants to talk about the irresponsibility of opening things but how about the irresponsibility of not. The unfortunate truth is as soon as anything opens up cases will go up. And the longer things stay closed the more lasting effects it will have on future generations as more and more businesses shutter for good, kids can’t get a proper education and are whole country and world goes into a depression. The economic and emotional harm we are risking for are children and future generations is something that has to be considered. This is why I want Disney to open and want everyone to go, not necessarily for my enjoyment but so my grandkids can go someday.


Of course you are not wrong. It’s a difficult balancing act.   What’s the solution?   The horse is somewhat out of the barn now.   The solution was to open cautiously, and following the recommendations and not rush things open.  Because as bad as it sucked to grind everything to a halt, it will be even worse if it has to be shut down again.  And even if it’s true that places will “never” shut down again the quarantine orders getting thrown up all over the country are almost as bad for tourism.   Maybe it’s even worse than a shut down.  Because consumer confidence is also being shot to hell.  And if they are incurring operating expenses without rising revenues you could argue its worse.  It was never a binary choice: open or don’t.  It was all about how to open.


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> Instead of shutting things down again why not stay at the phase you are at til cases go down.



Because in Florida staying at the current phase has led to all-time daily records in terms of cases.


----------



## Tjddis

hertamaniac said:


> Because in Florida staying at the current phase has led to all-time daily records in terms of cases.


Fla moved into this phase too quickly


----------



## hertamaniac

fla4fun said:


> Quarantine after Disney?  No, I live about 20 minutes from WDW, in a neighboring county.  My county is not as strict as Orange County because our infection rate is much lower, but my job is in Orange County like Disney, so I have been following the more restrictive orders just to be safe while at home.  At least that is one thing I don’t have to be concerned about right now.



Add another Florida county to the mask mandate: Alachua just signed on this afternoon.

*ETA:* Today's announcement was regarding placing the requirement signage at the businesses.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyEars said:


> What happened to Chef Mickey’s? I thought it was going to be available family style.


Not sure that was ever confirmed.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mfowler7828 said:


> Because the economy is bleeding money with those options. Yes we need to adapt but just staying closed are putting restrictions that are so strict that businesses can’t survive is not a long term solution.


Its not forever. Once cases start going down you move to the next phase and start opening things. That's how you adapt. Do it slowly and safely.


----------



## MickeyEars

I’m really sad about ‘Ohana.


----------



## Tjddis

Mfowler7828 said:


> Because the economy is bleeding money with those options. Yes we need to adapt but just staying closed are putting restrictions that are so strict that businesses can’t survive is not a long term solution.


Again I hear you but is the current course really working for the economy?  Just saw UO lay off a ton of people and they’ve been open almost a month.  Like I said is it simply a case of being open or is there more to it?   You still have to get traffic coming in the door.  Once you have it under control in a region you open local spots,  people begin to spend and stuff loosens up.  Consumer confidence/spending increases as prevalence of virus decreases.  Should they have opened WDW only for in staye/Aps & DVC?  Is that too slow for an over the top, dependent on tourism economy?  I am not smart enough to crunch those numbers and know the answer.  I have not heard too much about other economies, and know this is a Wdw board, but how are places like vegas and Hawaii getting by?  Rhetorical question I know...


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been posted.  Im checking into the poly tomorrow and just opened mde and had this pop up


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

MickeyEars said:


> I’m really sad about ‘Ohana.


Yeah.. I am super bummed about Garden Grill having no breakfast (that sticky bun bake!), and especially about Be Our Guest lunch.


----------



## princesscinderella

I just want to say I have enjoyed all the conversations and updates this thread has provided over the last few months.  Even though we all had trips postponed or had to cancel just having this thread as an outlet has kept the travel and WDW spirit alive.  I’m looking forward to hearing all the reports from everyone getting to go to the parks soon.  I believe they will re-open.  We are a week out from the previews starting and I’m excited to know WDW is back in business.  Trip planning is half the fun of a trip and knowing all the work you put into it comes together for a great time and memories.  Thanks for all the DIS insiders for sharing!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tjddis said:


> Fla moved into this phase too quickly


Miami/Dade were still in phase 1.  The rest of FL moved into phase 2 after  a month of stable numbers.


----------



## tcherjen

hertamaniac said:


> Add another Florida county to the mask mandate: Alachua just signed on this afternoon.


I have shopped in Alachua and they have required it since the beginning. You cannot walk into a store  there without one.


----------



## Arguetafamily

chicagoshannon said:


> Miami/Dade were still in phase 1.  The rest of FL moved into phase 2 after  a month of stable numbers.



If this is true, it makes no sense why Miami/Dade is showing the highest numbers


----------



## StephenM84

MickeyEars said:


> I had so many favorites not opening it was rough this morning.




Same with my family. Its forcing us to finally try new things for once at Disney.


----------



## hertamaniac

tcherjen said:


> I have shopped in Alachua and they have required it since the beginning. You cannot walk into a store  there without one.



And now they are making the businesses have signs:

https://alachuacounty.us/News/Article/Pages/Facial-Covering-Signs-Required-Beginning-July-1.aspx


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Arguetafamily said:


> If this is true, it makes no sense why Miami/Dade is showing the highest numbers


It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid. 


ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.


----------



## disneyfan150

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, I felt a little sad, no Ohana.
> 
> SAME! Trying several new places! We have 10 days worth of meals needed and I prefer TS so I know we will have some place to sit.
> I am ridiculous, though, and have to scope out the desserts offered too


NOT ridiculous at all!  Let's have dessert first. If we have room, we can add an entree.


----------



## Mit88

Big time Yikes at those prices.


----------



## Spridell

Arguetafamily said:


> If this is true, it makes no sense why Miami/Dade is showing the highest numbers



The 3 counties in south florida showing the highest numbers are ALL STILL in Phase 1.  Miami, Broward and Palm Beach.


----------



## Arguetafamily

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid.
> 
> Although that is very true, the politicians and people on this board are stating, opening too soon for the current spike in cases.
> 
> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.



I hope they will be!


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid.
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.


Most of those boats are probably small enough that they can't transport many people with distancing in place and Disney probably doesn't have enough of them to handle the likely demand.


----------



## jerry557

cakebaker said:


> Give the orders some teeth. Set up stiff fines and enforce them. I agree, some people just aren’t going to comply without it costing them. If that doesn’t work, then start shutting down. It’s painful, but it’s better than just letting this thing run rampant.
> 
> But....There wasn’t a single state that started reopening early that actually met federal guidelines with a 14 day decline in rates. So maybe, even before going after citizens, the states start following guidelines too. If people want their states to open, do what has to be done for it to happen.
> 
> I’m sick of sitting at home because people can’t behave.



The masks have gotten political. I'm not going any further on it than that, but that's the reality. Strict universal enforcement will be tough as even some police departments say they simply won't enforce it. So it may be left up to businesses.

There is also complacency. And I've mentioned this many times before. The virus is dangerous but isn't overly lethal to most people. When the risks are not perceived to be high for one self, it's difficult to keep the entire population in a heightened state of awareness. This is especially true among the youth. That's why they are willing to go out to bars and clubs. All the Disney reservations are taken up immediately. etc.. They aren't afraid.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Most of those boats are probably small enough that they can't transport many people with distancing in place and Disney probably doesn't have enough of them to handle the likely demand.


True... But do you know where people are seeing that they will be closed?

Edit:  I asked this in a super confusing way-- so we know for sure that they are closed?  I cannot find that on the website.


----------



## Eeyore daily

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.


Maybe because everyone will be required to wear masks which with water isn't helpful? Not exactly sure since I know Splash Mountain is open.


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> True... But you know where people are seeing that they will be closed?


Oh, I have no idea.  I took that to be fact.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid.
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.


because of social distancing can only take a very few each load add that to time boat takes could be a very long wait is my guess. not enough boats to make it work


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> True... But you know where people are seeing that they will be closed?


Don’t know for sure where it originated from. But I think it was either staff call backs or someone with insider info. Same with the rumor of no trams in the parking lots upon reopening.

It does make sense for no boats though, especially those little wooden ones they mainly use for the resorts around MK. Too much close contact between the CM and the guests.


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Maybe because everyone will be required to wear masks which with water isn't helpful? Not exactly sure since I know Splash Mountain is open.



Well you’re not jumping off the boat and into the water with your mask on lol

its probably more due to not being able to socially distance guests on the boats while also having enough people on them to warrant keeping them going.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> True... But you know where people are seeing that they will be closed?


I think some of that information is on the HUB.  I’ve heard comments from cast members on the various modes of transportation.  Sounds like it’s more insider knowledge than an actual posting.  I could be wrong though


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think some of that information is on the HUB.  I’ve heard comments from cast members on the various modes of transportation.  Sounds like it’s more insider knowledge than an actual posting.  I could be wrong though


Gotcha. I like the fish!


----------



## Mfowler7828

Jrb1979 said:


> Its not forever. Once cases start going down you move to the next phase and start opening things. That's how you adapt. Do it slowly and safely.


The problem is the virus isn’t going away. The only reason things were shut down was to flatten the curve, so hospitals don’t get over run. We now have a stockpile of ventilators and PPE Mask. The truth is a “safe” reopening is impossible as the disease doesn’t magically go away with some pixie dust, it will still be there when anybody decides it’s finally safe to come out. Wash your hands, practice social distancing and wear a damn mask and if you are a vulnerable population stay inside. The rest go support what you can right now and save the businesses you love


----------



## glocker

jerry557 said:


> The masks have gotten political. I'm not going any further on it than that, but that's the reality. Strict universal enforcement will be tough as even some police departments say they simply won't enforce it. So it may be left up to businesses.
> 
> There is also complacency. And I've mentioned this many times before. The virus is dangerous but isn't overly lethal to most people. When the risks are not perceived to be high for one self, it's difficult to keep the entire population in a heightened state of awareness. This is especially true among the youth. That's why they are willing to go out to bars and clubs. All the Disney reservations are taken up immediately. etc.. They aren't afraid.


When did the police force become the entity that makes laws? Must've missed that one. I thought they enforce the laws that others make. 
Unfortunately, leaving law enforcement up to businesses whose bottom line is padded by looking the other way (bars, clubs, etc.) is never going to work. Disney, for their part, is a good social citizen and is no doubt going to do their best to enforce the requirements. Unfortunately, not all businesses are Disney.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

skeeter31 said:


> Don’t know for sure where it originated from. But I think it was either staff call backs or someone with insider info. Same with the rumor of no trams in the parking lots upon reopening.
> 
> It does make sense for no boats though, especially those little wooden ones they mainly use for the resorts around MK. Too much close contact between the CM and the guests.


granted this was years ago but I remember a MK closing that  took us 6 boats to get on to go back to FW. line was that long. now look at social distancing and not a lot of boats how long is it going to take to get back to resort


----------



## JacknSally

*Someone on Twitter said the inside of the new McDonald's looks like an Apple store and I can't unsee it.  *

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278039209173975043*


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 505445
> 
> 
> Big time Yikes at those prices.


Still better than CRT and I am sure the food is better. Can I just say how much I hate the food at CRT? I’m so glad it’s not an option yet so I don’t have to go (my girls love it there).


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Someone on Twitter said the inside of the new McDonald's looks like an Apple store and I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278039209173975043*



McDonalds has opened a gym before the state of NY. This is 2020


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mfowler7828 said:


> The problem is the virus isn’t going away. The only reason things were shut down was to flatten the curve, so hospitals don’t get over run. We now have a stockpile of ventilators and PPE Mask. The truth is a “safe” reopening is impossible as the disease doesn’t magically go away with some pixie dust, it will still be there when anybody decides it’s finally safe to come out. Wash your hands, practice social distancing and wear a damn mask and if you are a vulnerable population stay inside. The rest go support what you can right now and save the businesses you love


I agree.  This is a really tough situation we’re all going through.  Does WDW stay closed or reopen?   Even countries that had few cases are seeing small spikes as they reopen.  Having a cast member in our household we debate this constantly.  This isn’t going away.  I think we all have to do our part to stay safe.  Those that don’t practice safety may get the virus and hopefully not pass it to the most vulnerable.  I hate that we have to live with it but it’s our reality.  A doctor on one of the Florida briefings said the general feeling in the medical community is that it’s less potent and they’re going to study the data to be sure.  In the meantime we all need to take precautions.


----------



## RhodyKP

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yeah.. I am super bummed about Garden Grill having no breakfast (that sticky bun bake!), and especially about Be Our Guest lunch.


Think positive - maybe Garden Grill will offer the sticky buns anyway because they know how popular they are!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mfowler7828 said:


> The problem is the virus isn’t going away. The only reason things were shut down was to flatten the curve, so hospitals don’t get over run. We now have a stockpile of ventilators and PPE Mask. The truth is a “safe” reopening is impossible as the disease doesn’t magically go away with some pixie dust, it will still be there when anybody decides it’s finally safe to come out. Wash your hands, practice social distancing and wear a damn mask and if you are a vulnerable population stay inside. The rest go support what you can right now and save the businesses you love


I agree the virus isn't going away. Things have opened here where I live too and our cases haven't skyrocketed from it. Safe reopening is working here. Difference is our theme parks aren't open and indoor seating at restaurants is not an option. If our numbers stay as low as they have then our theme parks can possibly open. People are going out more here and following all social distancing guidelines for the most part. An economy can function without theme parks for a little while longer. I have always been against theme parks opening this soon.


----------



## Sandisw

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid.
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.



My opinion that they would not be able to support very many and may not have extra boats to help make it happen in a reasonable time,

Buses, on the other hand, have to be easier to get and run.


----------



## woody337

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree the virus isn't going away. Things have opened here where I live too and our cases haven't skyrocketed from it. Safe reopening is working here. Difference is our theme parks aren't open and indoor seating at restaurants is not an option. If our numbers stay as low as they have then our theme parks can possibly open. People are going out more here and following all social distancing guidelines for the most part. An economy can function without theme parks for a little while longer. I have always been against theme parks opening this soon.


While I agree a theme park can stay closed in a normal situation. Disney in Orlando is a different beast. That park IS the economy. With Disney being closed it is really harming many different communities down there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 505445
> 
> 
> Big time Yikes at those prices.


Wish I had better eyes (I"m getting old)  Is this room service for MLS?


----------



## Rabid Nick

Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?


----------



## Arguetafamily

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I was just in Florida and I saw way fewer people wearing masks than at home.  The vast majority wasn't wearing them & wasn't bothering to social distance either.  People were packed together in lines for restaurants like....well, like you'd be jammed in line at Space Mountain in the Before Times. Older people were by far the ones not only not wearing masks, but giving me the stink eye for wearing a mask or crossing the road when they walked towards me without one.  It's like they thought I couldn't see them because I had on a mask & sunglasses, lol.  They cussed out business owners ("take that ridiculous f***ing thing off your face so I can understand you") who wore them in their own establishments.  I really hope people just follow the rules Disney has put in place.  I have to believe it'll be better at the parks & Disney Springs because all of the people traveling there know they must wear them.  From what I've seen & heard, Disney has been pretty in-your-face with the signage.



Wow, just wow. Here in Los Angeles, CA, with large spikes as of now, it is the other way around, people are told off and cursed at for not wearing masks.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Arguetafamily said:


> Wow, just wow. Here in Los Angeles, CA, with large spikes as of now, it is the other way around, people are told off and cursed at for not wearing masks.



I would never tell off or curse out someone for not wearing a mask. That would make me low. What I would do, is simply walk away from them and avoid them.


----------



## sara_s

Rabid Nick said:


> Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?


I don't know that I'm so nervous about the cleaning as much as I'm really concerned that people won't socially distance in the queues, wear masks in the queues, etc. - couple that with little to no enforcement by CM (we'll see how empowered they are soon enough), and I would be extremely uncomfortable.

I'm taking the "wait and see" approach personally.


----------



## han22735

Rabid Nick said:


> Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?


I would wash or sanitize my hands right after.  So how often they clean wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## wareagle57

mmackeymouse said:


> Circling back to this post.
> 
> I have concerns about the hard opening time. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. For one, with the shortened hours, knowing I can deduct another 20-30 minutes off the time I am paying for is a bit of an annoyance, but just that...an annoyance.
> 
> However, logistically, it doesn't make a lot of sense either. By opening the park 20-30 minutes early and allowing people in, it only spreads out those entrances and helps for social distancing. Maybe you only let in 50 people every 5 minutes, then once they get dispersed, another 50 people, and so on. By keeping everyone at the gates until 9 am on the dot, it creates an even bigger logjam than would have been there if you just started funneling people in a little at a time.



Wait... what do they mean you have to walk? Surely they aren’t having cast walk all the way from West Clock/Disney U to MK. there are no sidewalks and I don’t see a way to close center street to traffic since that’s how most of us will GET to West Clock. Maybe all parking will be moved to the one between Tron/Contemporary (Pluto I think?) but that still doesn’t help the traffic situation that much.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I really hope people just follow the rules Disney has put in place.  I have to believe it'll be better at the parks & Disney Springs because all of the people traveling there know they must wear them.  From what I've seen & heard, Disney has been pretty in-your-face with the signage.



There have already been confrontations at Disney Springs, including a guest (allegedly) spitting on a CM who was trying to enforce the mask rule. Whether that particular instance happened or not, CMs do get spit on by guests more often than you’d think over really small stuff. 

There will be people who fight the mask thing no matter what. I am 100% pro mask and I think they are necessary, but I feel so badly for the CMs. Many guests get over defensive and aggressive when CMs try to enforce anything.


----------



## Aimeedyan

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I was just in Florida and I saw way fewer people wearing masks than at home.  The vast majority wasn't wearing them & wasn't bothering to social distance either.  People were packed together in lines for restaurants like....well, like you'd be jammed in line at Space Mountain in the Before Times. Older people were by far the ones not only not wearing masks, but giving me the stink eye for wearing a mask or crossing the road when they walked towards me without one.  It's like they thought I couldn't see them because I had on a mask & sunglasses, lol.  They cussed out business owners ("take that ridiculous f***ing thing off your face so I can understand you") who wore them in their own establishments.  I really hope people just follow the rules Disney has put in place.  I have to believe it'll be better at the parks & Disney Springs because all of the people traveling there know they must wear them.  From what I've seen & heard, Disney has been pretty in-your-face with the signage.



Where in FL? FL is big and in some regions, the political demographic will lend itself to different ways of handling the pandemic (treading lightly on the political realm). But I sure hate for someone to think ALL of Florida is responding this way because that's simply not true. In my area, this is not at all the case. Even before it was mandatory, you might see 5-10% of people without a mask and everyone kept their distance. Now I am seeing 99-100% maskwearing and very strict distancing.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Rabid Nick said:


> Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?


I would feel comfortable if there were hand sanitizers at the entrance to the ride and they cleaned the vehicles nightly.  When you get off the ride you can wash your hands again.  I’m more concerned with indoor attractions than outdoor.  Of course, continually cleaning of handrails and such should be a given.  I see on tv that there are 24 hour sprays different businesses are using.  Hopefully Disney is using that type of cleaner, too.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree the virus isn't going away. Things have opened here where I live too and our cases haven't skyrocketed from it. Safe reopening is working here. Difference is our theme parks aren't open and indoor seating at restaurants is not an option. If our numbers stay as low as they have then our theme parks can possibly open. People are going out more here and following all social distancing guidelines for the most part. An economy can function without theme parks for a little while longer. I have always been against theme parks opening this soon.



But how long? What's going to happen to other areas of the travel and tourism industry? The cruise lines are probably facing bankruptcy if they have to wait into 2021. Disney Cruise Line has a huge company behind them. But Carnival and NCL weren't in very good shape before the crisis and now on the brink of having to scrap ships.


----------



## tcherjen

hertamaniac said:


> And now they are making the businesses have signs:
> 
> https://alachuacounty.us/News/Article/Pages/Facial-Covering-Signs-Required-Beginning-July-1.aspx


Well at least people know now when shopping in Alachua.  I always where one when I have to go to Gainesville. I did see a few in the mall not wearing them, but now they will not be able to.
Thanks for the update


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It is true. It's because being open or being closed doesn't stop stupid people from being stupid.
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: why do we think that there will be no boat transportation from resorts to the parks? I can't find that on the website.


  for now only ferry,  monorail,  burs and skyliner


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

glocker said:


> Data, ya know that sciencey stuff that people like to debate, says otherwise. The protests have not been a source of spread. But, it's America; believe what you want, you will anyway.


If that’s true, then going to a theme park should be safe.  People will social distance and be required to wear a mask.


----------



## woody337

So did we agree that Pop will be open? I know there was some talk earlier about it not being available.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

woody337 said:


> So did we agree that Pop will be open? I know there was some talk earlier about it not being available.


I think in August.  Someone on here posted a list of resorts and opening dates.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> I have some inside info that i can't share.  I am checking everyday for any changes and will share that when it comes but for now only ferry,  monorail,  burs and skyliner



Kinda sucks but expected, the Poly/GF resort launches are really small and social distancing would be hard. I hope they can figure out a way to bring them back safely, it's my favorite way to get to and from MK. At least Poly guests can walk to the TTC to get the ferry as an alternative.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I was just in Florida and I saw way fewer people wearing masks than at home.  The vast majority wasn't wearing them & wasn't bothering to social distance either.  People were packed together in lines for restaurants like....well, like you'd be jammed in line at Space Mountain in the Before Times. Older people were by far the ones not only not wearing masks, but giving me the stink eye for wearing a mask or crossing the road when they walked towards me without one.  It's like they thought I couldn't see them because I had on a mask & sunglasses, lol.  They cussed out business owners ("take that ridiculous f***ing thing off your face so I can understand you") who wore them in their own establishments.  I really hope people just follow the rules Disney has put in place.  I have to believe it'll be better at the parks & Disney Springs because all of the people traveling there know they must wear them.  From what I've seen & heard, Disney has been pretty in-your-face with the signage.


Which is partly why I am not as worried about going.
The ones passing it around are the ones not wearing masks, etc, and won’t go to Disney if they have to wear a mask. 
If Disney does this right, I will feel 100x safer than I feel doing some things around here...


I read on another site, maybe KTP email, that they'd be closing rides periodically for 2 hours to clean.   I haven't read that any where else tho, so who knows...


----------



## aweehughes

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think in August.  Someone on here posted a list of resorts and opening dates.


Pop opens July 10–it’s in the first group.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Which is partly why I am not as worried about going.
> The ones passing it around are the ones not wearing masks, etc, and won’t go to Disney if they have to wear a mask.
> If Disney does this right, I will feel 100x safer than I feel doing some things around here...
> 
> 
> I read on another site, maybe KTP email, that they'd be closing rides periodically for 2 hours to clean.   I haven't read that any where else tho, so who knows...


MFSR will be closing turntables  to clean them about every 2 hours.  That's the only one i have confirmation but I would believe it will happen in most if not all attractions


----------



## aweehughes

yulilin3 said:


> I have some inside info that i can't share.  I am checking everyday for any changes and will share that when it comes but for now only ferry,  monorail,  burs and skyliner


So Skyliner is definitely opening? It’s not listed as a transport option for Pop—just buses.


----------



## Beachmom0317

lampshadehead said:


> I am going to see where Disney moves me out of curiosity, but with the new MA travel restrictions, it looks like this is going to be a cancel for me anyway.


When are you going? I’m in MA too and I’m going in November and I can totally see baker having it in place until then lol on a positive note no deaths reported today in MA!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Welcome to the USA. A country of over 300 million people that will never, ever, agree and do the same thing lol


It's so true lol.


Aimeedyan said:


> Where in FL? FL is big and in some regions, the political demographic will lend itself to different ways of handling the pandemic (treading lightly on the political realm). But I sure hate for someone to think ALL of Florida is responding this way because that's simply not true. In my area, this is not at all the case. Even before it was mandatory, you might see 5-10% of people without a mask and everyone kept their distance. Now I am seeing 99-100% maskwearing and very strict distancing.


This was around Jacksonville.  I know north FL is similar to south GA (I live in GA) so maybe in more central parts of the state it's different.  I haven't seen anywhere with 99% mask wearing, in even places where it's required.


----------



## Arguetafamily

For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.


----------



## Jrb1979

jerry557 said:


> But how long? What's going to happen to other areas of the travel and tourism industry? The cruise lines are probably facing bankruptcy if they have to wait into 2021. Disney Cruise Line has a huge company behind them. But Carnival and NCL weren't in very good shape before the crisis and now on the brink of having to scrap ships.


Shouldn't be that long really. I look at where I live and if things stay the way they are theme parks will open by the end of July possibly. Last week our percent positive was 1%. IMO once cases are under 5% positive then parks should open. Its on the population now to work together to get this under control.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Welcome to the USA. A country of over 300 million people that will never, ever, agree and do the same thing lol


It's so true lol.


MickeyWaffles said:


> There have already been confrontations at Disney Springs, including a guest (allegedly) spitting on a CM who was trying to enforce the mask rule. Whether that particular instance happened or not, CMs do get spit on by guests more often than you’d think over really small stuff.
> 
> There will be people who fight the mask thing no matter what. I am 100% pro mask and I think they are necessary, but I feel so badly for the CMs. Many guests get over defensive and aggressive when CMs try to enforce anything.


I heard about that and that's just beyond terrible.  Considering how angry I've seen people get at CM's who catch them doing things like line jumping, where they know they're 100% in the wrong....the people on the Social Distance Squad must have nerves of steel.  I couldn't do that job.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

aweehughes said:


> So Skyliner is definitely opening? It’s not listed as a transport option for Pop—just buses.


Skyliner cast is going back to work on July 5. It will be open.


----------



## rteetz

Seems we are straying a bit. Not the place to debate police enforcing mask mandates.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.


I've heard from most that the paper surgical type masks are the easiest to breathe through.  However, you'll need to change it at least once during the day so make sure to have a lot


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.


After wearing one for 11 days in Florida, two things.  1, wear a mask all day before going to Florida.  Don't try it on, don't wear it to the store, wear it all. dang. day. Wear it moving furniture, walking the dog, chasing your kids around outside.  You'll really get a feel for how comfortable it is then.  What really helped was the mask that had a little "air pocket".  I made all of mine, and *the ones that have the big curve from nose to chin are soooooooooo much better than the ones that are right on your face (and that's why I don't like gaiters)*.  *If it's not touching my mouth or "sucking" against my face when I breathe in, it's much easier to wear in the heat.* There was only one time I found the mask unbearably hot, and it was after riding a bike for ~30 minutes and then walking around outside in the direct sun, which leads me to: 2, Get a little fan.  I have one that plugs into my phone and it made a surprising difference in how I felt the time it became unbearable.  I pulled the mask like an inch off my face and let the fan point into the opening, and it helped a lot.  After that experience, I ordered one of these from amazon.  I guess I'll add a third point which is to have spares.  Once they get damp they don't work as well and they feel worse, haha.


----------



## Eric Smith

Rabid Nick said:


> Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?


I’m not concerned about this aspect.  I’ll just wash my hands after a ride.


----------



## atlmgm

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Skyliner cast is going back to work on July 5. It will be open.



An Orlando news station (WESH) is reporting that a large number of Reedy Creek firefighters have tested positive for the virus.


----------



## hertamaniac

For those of you coming or are at WDW, another attraction opens tomorrow and might be good for the younger ones (and with air conditioning!).

https://www.crayolaexperience.com/orlando


----------



## yulilin3

Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.


The blue surgical ones.  Ive tried with the fabric ones,  no way i can last more than 3 hours with those


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

atlmgm said:


> An Orlando news station (WESH) is reporting that a large number of Reedy Creek firefighters have tested positive for the virus.


Reedy Creek doesn’t run Skyliner.  If you’re concerned that they’d be called in an emergency that applies to the monorail as well.


----------



## JessicaW1234

kylenne said:


> Kinda sucks but expected, the Poly/GF resort launches are really small and social distancing would be hard. I hope they can figure out a way to bring them back safely, it's my favorite way to get to and from MK. At least Poly guests can walk to the TTC to get the ferry as an alternative.


Is that quicker/easier than the monorail?  I don't know about that option....


----------



## dreamit

yulilin3 said:


> I didn't watch the episode but can we talk about how all of you want to subscribe to SiDisney on YouTube to see more of Federico
> Honestly shameless plug,  it would help us out tremendously


Subscribed! Maybe I’ll come out of this pandemic able to understand another language!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

JessicaW1234 said:


> Is that quicker/easier than the monorail?  I don't know about that option....


You’d have to social distance on the ferry boats, also.  Since monorails aren’t running to Epcot there will probably be more monorails running and take less time.


----------



## Aeralie

atlmgm said:


> An Orlando news station (WESH) is reporting that a large number of Reedy Creek firefighters have tested positive for the virus.



Would it be possible to get a link? I know they had an outbreak way back (March) but don't see anything about one now on WESH's site.


----------



## tlmadden73

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Here is something I think some people might find helpful. Basically break downs some age groups. It doesn't tell you how many had under lying conditions though.
> 
> Might be good to see if going to Disney and worried about chances of bad things happening.
> 
> https://www.acsh.org/news/2020/06/23/coronavirus-covid-deaths-us-age-race-14863


That infection fatality rate is pretty telling. I'll take those odds. And I think we just need to come to grip with those odds as a country since a cure isn't going to magically show up.  No, we don't want to infect people over 65, but at the same time -- life has to go on. 

Does that mean grandma should be running to WDW? No, but that doesn't mean it needs to be closed either.


----------



## SheHulk

First, I lurk here basically constantly and the info from this thread has helped us stay on top of everything we would have to do to get ready for our (possible at this point) trips July 11-16 and August 15-20. So thanks to all of you.

The reason I'm posting is, I want to know: Who here thinks that Disney has used this time to fix the Yeti in EE? Are we going to be treated to a moving Yeti upon reopening? I think I'm the only one who is scared of motionless yeti and I might have a heart attack if he reached down to swipe at me!


----------



## sara_s

SheHulk said:


> First, I lurk here basically constantly and the info from this thread has helped us stay on top of everything we would have to do to get ready for our (possible at this point) trips July 11-16 and August 15-20. So thanks to all of you.
> 
> The reason I'm posting is, I want to know: Who here thinks that Disney has used this time to fix the Yeti in EE? Are we going to be treated to a moving Yeti upon reopening? I think I'm the only one who is scared of motionless yeti and I might have a heart attack if he reached down to swipe at me!



Funny this came up yesterday!
https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/joe-...n-yeti-animatronic-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Aeralie said:


> Would it be possible to get a link? I know they had an outbreak way back (March) but don't see anything about one now on WESH's site.


It’s Orlando firefighters.  They had a few group gatherings and it spread.  It’s been in the news.


----------



## SheHulk

sara_s said:


> Funny this came up yesterday!
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/06/joe-...n-yeti-animatronic-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


Oh sorry if it was posted on this thread I missed it!


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> The blue surgical ones.  Ive tried with the fabric ones,  no way i can last more than 3 hours with those



I agree.  When I go to Six Flags (which is different then disney) I use both.  I use the surgical mask when walking around but when I get on a roller coaster I use my cloth neck gaiter since it feels more secure for the ride.  After the ride it goes back around my neck and I put back on the surgical mask.  I just felt on a few rides like the surgical mask was going to come off (even though it never did) and I'd rather enjoy the ride without having to worry about it.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> I have some inside info that i can't share.  I am checking everyday for any changes and will share that when it comes but for now only ferry,  monorail,  burs and skyliner


Thank you so much!


----------



## mmackeymouse

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You’d have to social distance on the ferry boats, also.  Since monorails aren’t running to Epcot there will probably be more monorails running and take less time.



Do we know that monorails aren't running to Epcot? I ask bc I believe there was a video out today of a monorail running on the Epcot loop. 

Also, if you look at BLT, VGF, and Poly...it takes a lot of buses off the road, and allocates them to other resorts, for those resorts to be able to monorail to Epcot.


----------



## Aeralie

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It’s Orlando firefighters.  They had a few group gatherings and it spread.  It’s been in the news.



More specifically the county-level-entity-that-WDW-encompasses's firefighters. I've seen past headlines, perhaps I erroneously interpreted @altmgm 's post as a new Reedy Creek outbreak. But I don't see anything suggesting they're reporting a new cluster. This would be important news for me for several reasons.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

mmackeymouse said:


> Do we know that monorails aren't running to Epcot? I ask bc I believe there was a video out today of a monorail running on the Epcot loop.
> 
> Also, if you look at BLT, VGF, and Poly...it takes a lot of buses off the road, and allocates them to other resorts, for those resorts to be able to monorail to Epcot.


I heard from a cast member they weren’t running to Epcot.  Of course, things seem to be changing very quickly.  I think the cast and AP previews will help to sort out some issues.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Aeralie said:


> More specifically the county-level-entity-that-WDW-encompasses's firefighters. I've seen past headlines, perhaps I erroneously interpreted @altmgm 's post as a new Reedy Creek outbreak. But I don't see anything suggesting they're reporting a new cluster. This would be important news for me for several reasons.


I listen to the daily news for Orange County and have heard no recent reports about Reedy Creek.  Hope this relieves your mind a bit.


----------



## hertamaniac

Aeralie said:


> More specifically the county-level-entity-that-WDW-encompasses's firefighters. I've seen past headlines, perhaps I erroneously interpreted @altmgm 's post as a new Reedy Creek outbreak. But I don't see anything suggesting they're reporting a new cluster. This would be important news for me for several reasons.



I can share that our local Orlando TV news outlets (not WESH) have not reported anything new relating to Reedy Creek and cases.


----------



## fla4fun

Tjddis said:


> I have not heard too much about other economies, and know this is a Wdw board, but how are places like vegas and Hawaii getting by?  Rhetorical question I know...



I can’t speak to Vegas, but our company has an office in Hawaii which has been closed since late March.  They still have the quarantine in place for people coming from outside the islands, but should be allowing travel between islands an day now, if they haven’t already.  It has been tough, but there was a fairly good sized group of people who have been saying there were too many tourists coming to Hawaii and they are hoping it never goes back to the level it was.  The people I have worked with while working from home have been discouraged and quite a few have been furloughed.  On the whole, it’s been a lot like Florida from an economic standpoint, as very few visitors can afford to go to the islands for three weeks or more, when you figure your first two weeks are going to be in your hotel room or jail, depending on how well you follow the quarantine rules.  Last I heard, our office in Hawaii isn’t opening until August, and they want to get back to work.


----------



## Aeralie

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I listen to the daily news for Orange County and have heard no recent reports about Reedy Creek.  Hope this relieves your mind a bit.





hertamaniac said:


> I can share that our local Orlando TV news outlets (not WESH) have not reported anything new relating to Reedy Creek and cases.



Thanks!


----------



## hertamaniac

SheHulk said:


> First, I lurk here basically constantly and the info from this thread has helped us stay on top of everything we would have to do to get ready for our (possible at this point) trips July 11-16 and August 15-20. So thanks to all of you.
> 
> The reason I'm posting is, I want to know: Who here thinks that Disney has used this time to fix the Yeti in EE? Are we going to be treated to a moving Yeti upon reopening? I think I'm the only one who is scared of motionless yeti and I might have a heart attack if he reached down to swipe at me!



I heard there might be an update for EE; the Yeti will be wearing a mask.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Not to spread rumors...but I think the Epcot monorail loop may still be on the table. Or they could just be using it to test the monorail cars quicker. 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCDmxHljRrt/


----------



## rpb718

tlmadden73 said:


> That infection fatality rate is pretty telling. I'll take those odds. And I think we just need to come to grip with those odds as a country since a cure isn't going to magically show up.  No, we don't want to infect people over 65, but at the same time -- life has to go on.
> 
> Does that mean grandma should be running to WDW? No, but that doesn't mean it needs to be closed either.



In this case I'll make a deal - let all the younger ones stay home and let all the older folks go to WDW.   The younger folks will all be around later and be able to go to WDW many times in the future, whereas the older folks would rather not spend the few years they may have left sitting at home.  And WDW gets to be open - it's win-win.


----------



## lampshadehead

Ok so I wanted to come back and update what I posted earlier about Pop. I made another call to the TA and asked are they sure this is legit? I asked if there was another option such as confirm, rather than only cancel or relocate, and they said that Disney contacted them today and asked them to start calling guests booked there. So I decided to try and confirm this with Disney via chat. The chat CM insisted that Pop is scheduled to open, and that some emails were sent out as a mistake and that may be what happened.


----------



## JessicaW1234

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You’d have to social distance on the ferry boats, also.  Since monorails aren’t running to Epcot there will probably be more monorails running and take less time.


The monorail isn't running to Epcot??


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

JessicaW1234 said:


> The monorail isn't running to Epcot??


I was told it wasn’t by cast members.  But so much is in flux yet it’s hard to say for certain what is actually happening.


----------



## dislee1164

If someone is staying at BW, and has a park reservation at MK - the only way to get there would be bus (besides cab), correct? There is no way they could cut though Epcot and take monorail. 

(I already know the answer to this, just need everyone to confirm my thinking, lol)


----------



## cakebaker

rpb718 said:


> In this case I'll make a deal - let all the younger ones stay home and let all the older folks go to WDW.   The younger folks will all be around later and be able to go to WDW many times in the future, whereas the older folks would rather not spend the few years they may have left sitting at home.


This^ I’m so tired of hearing how millions of people- over 65 and anyone who has underlying conditions - should sit home and do nothing so the fittest among us, who are lucky to be healthy and apparently don’t know anyone who has issues, can go out and play without being inconvenienced in any way. It’s beyond selfish.


----------



## kylenne

JessicaW1234 said:


> Is that quicker/easier than the monorail?  I don't know about that option....



It depends on a few things. The DVC longhouses are all on the side of the resort closest to the TTC so even in normal non virus times that was arguably a faster option some mornings for rope drop for DVC guests. Especially those in Pago Pago (the longhouse literally right next to TTC), because the GCH is actually a longer walk for them. Considering those are the only rooms open right now, it's a thought.

I never bothered walking to the TTC for anything but the Epcot monorail because I stayed on the hotel side right next to the GCH. The resort launch was never a good option for rope drop and even with the hordes of people getting on it after 'Ohana breakfast I found the monorail faster. Post-fireworks I definitely preferred it. The problem with the resort monorail was that the line was always clogged up with day guests trying to beat the massive Express monorail crowds back to the TTC.

Now? It depends on monorail capacity with distancing. The selfish part of me hopes they'll take the ban on resort hopping as an opportunity to finally limit the resort line to actual monorail resort guests (or people with ADRs), especially now that we won't have the resort launch as an alternative. People parking at the TTC for their MK day will actually have more options to get back now anyway.


----------



## Clockwork

Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.


Steady clothing makes a very comfortable mask and they come in different sizes. I’m in New Orleans and they’ve held up well and are very comfortable. Just google steady clothing, reasonably priced,well made and quick shipping. I’m not affiliated with them in any way, it’s just out of all the masks I’ve bought these were the ones I’ve been most satisfied with.


----------



## kylenne

dislee1164 said:


> If someone is staying at BW, and has a park reservation at MK - the only way to get there would be bus (besides cab), correct? There is no way they could cut though Epcot and take monorail.
> 
> (I already know the answer to this, just need everyone to confirm my thinking, lol)



Correct. That's insanely long and tiring walk anyway though tbh. If you don't want to bus it just take a rideshare.


----------



## chicagoshannon

dislee1164 said:


> If someone is staying at BW, and has a park reservation at MK - the only way to get there would be bus (besides cab), correct? There is no way they could cut though Epcot and take monorail.
> 
> (I already know the answer to this, just need everyone to confirm my thinking, lol)


correct because of no park hopping.


----------



## Llama mama

Bring back room service. It would fill the need for lack of ADR breakfast choices.
Knock on my door, leave it in the hallway, don’t enter my room and I would place the cart back in the hallway when we are finished. I don’t understand why they cut it. There’s going to be big crowds trying to get breakfast from the QS before park open. 
Hopefully more open once the resorts open because most menus shrunk.


----------



## Clockwork

SheHulk said:


> First, I lurk here basically constantly and the info from this thread has helped us stay on top of everything we would have to do to get ready for our (possible at this point) trips July 11-16 and August 15-20. So thanks to all of you.
> 
> The reason I'm posting is, I want to know: Who here thinks that Disney has used this time to fix the Yeti in EE? Are we going to be treated to a moving Yeti upon reopening? I think I'm the only one who is scared of motionless yeti and I might have a heart attack if he reached down to swipe at me!


Joe Rhode did a AMA and that was one of the questions asked. He said it wasnt going to happen, but its one of the things that he wants to happen soon.


----------



## kylenne

Llama mama said:


> Bring back room service. It would fill the need for lack of ADR breakfast choices.
> Knock on my door, leave it in the hallway, don’t enter my room and I would place the cart back in the hallway when we are finished. I don’t understand why they cut it. There’s going to be big crowds trying to get breakfast from the QS before park open.
> Hopefully more open once the resorts open because most menus shrunk.



I agree, but I would have to imagine that it's a staffing issue. Private dining operates out of the resort TS kitchens, some of the restaurants aren't open at all and in the ones that are, they are practicing distancing in the kitchens from what I hear. So I think for now they're prioritizing keeping TS running if they can't feasibly do both.


----------



## rteetz

Tokyo Disneyland has reopened!


----------



## Tbella

cakebaker said:


> This^ I’m so tired of hearing how millions of people- over 65 and anyone who has underlying conditions - should sit home and do nothing so the fittest among us, who are lucky to be healthy and apparently don’t know anyone who has issues, can go out and play without being inconvenienced in any way. It’s beyond selfish.




My parents tell me and my hubby to keep at it so we can sustain the future.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SheHulk said:


> Who here thinks that Disney has used this time to fix the Yeti in EE? Are we going to be treated to a moving Yeti upon reopening? I think I'm the only one who is scared of motionless yeti and I might have a heart attack if he reached down to swipe at me!



IMO, that Yeti is never getting fixed. 

In all seriousness though, in a time when Disney is trying to prioritize resources I imagine the Yeti is pretty close to the bottom of the necessary expenditure list.


----------



## Disneydawg4

cakebaker said:


> This^ I’m so tired of hearing how millions of people- over 65 and anyone who has underlying conditions - should sit home and do nothing so the fittest among us, who are lucky to be healthy and apparently don’t know anyone who has issues, can go out and play without being inconvenienced in any way. It’s beyond selfish.


What frustrates me further is when people will quote Darwin to justify this mindset


----------



## yulilin3

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I heard from a cast member they weren’t running to Epcot.  Of course, things seem to be changing very quickly.  I think the cast and AP previews will help to sort out some issues.


we will definitely know by opening day on the 11th. For CM and AP previews no transportation is being offered whatsoever, you must drive into your specific park of preview and walk to the entrance, no tram service will be available. It is unclear if tram service will be unavailable once the parks reopen for all


----------



## yulilin3

For those still thinking Disney might not open 
Here's the new look at the CM blockout calendar https://blockoutdates.disney.com/en/home


----------



## marinejjh

jerry557 said:


> The masks have gotten political. I'm not going any further on it than that, but that's the reality. Strict universal enforcement will be tough as even some police departments say they simply won't enforce it. So it may be left up to businesses.
> 
> There is also complacency. And I've mentioned this many times before. The virus is dangerous but isn't overly lethal to most people. When the risks are not perceived to be high for one self, it's difficult to keep the entire population in a heightened state of awareness. This is especially true among the youth. That's why they are willing to go out to bars and clubs. All the Disney reservations are taken up immediately. etc.. They aren't afraid.


Exactly. The city I live in has over 110 homicides already this year. Police aren't going to enforce mask wearing, nor do they have time. Most cities will be the same.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I heard from a cast member they weren’t running to Epcot.  Of course, things seem to be changing very quickly.  I think the cast and AP previews will help to sort out some issues.


I didn't realize there was talk of the monorail not running to EPCOT... that would be a big bummer for my Poly trip! It's so hard to keep all the rumors straight at this point 

I wonder what the reasoning behind that is. That monorail is a big deal for the monorail resorts and seems like a good way to take some pressure off the bus system.


----------



## wombat_5606

Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.



Someone I follow for Disney info recommended this mask.

https://suayla.com/collections/masks/products/suay-mask-surgical-wrap


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I didn't realize there was talk of the monorail not running to EPCOT... that would be a big bummer for my Poly trip! It's so hard to keep all the rumors straight at this point
> 
> I wonder what the reasoning behind that is. That monorail is a big deal for the monorail resorts and seems like a good way to take some pressure off the bus system.



Maybe without hopping creating more demand for the Epcot line it’s more cost efficient to bus the monorail resort guests. Also leaves more space on the resort monorail for MK visits.

If it actually doesn’t open, that would be my guess as to why.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe without hopping creating more demand for the Epcot line it’s more cost efficient to bus the monorail resort guests. Also leaves more space on the resort monorail for MK visits.
> 
> If it actually doesn’t open, that would be my guess as to why.


Yeah, that makes sense. I selfishly hope it does run though


----------



## Llama mama

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I didn't realize there was talk of the monorail not running to EPCOT... that would be a big bummer for my Poly trip! It's so hard to keep all the rumors straight at this point
> 
> I wonder what the reasoning behind that is.


I haven’t heard this . We are at CR. That would definitely be a bummer.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I selfishly hope it does run though



Monorails are going to one of the tougher transportation modes to run and keep clean.  Makes sent to only run it where they have to.


----------



## Llama mama

Welp my Uber/Lyft budget just got bigger. I think besides Epcot , we might just ride share to HS and AK too from the Contemporary. Might be overall easier.


----------



## Lewisc

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I imagine the Yeti is pretty close to the bottom of the necessary expenditure list.


I don't think it's even on the list.


----------



## LSUmiss

So are the parking lot trams not expected to open? I thought I read that on here a few days ago.
Also, will also CS be mobile order only?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Lewisc said:


> I don't think it's even on the list.



Maybe someone from the NBA Players Association should have put that on the list. 

Is it too late?


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> So are the parking lot trams not expected to open? I thought I read that on here a few days ago.
> Also, will also CS be mobile order only?



I believe I saw the CMs say that they were not running and they had to walk it. Whether or not thats the case when the parks open to guests, idk. I feel like it would be pretty easy to run the trams socially distanced. But wiping them down after each run might be a pain


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> I believe I saw the CMs say that they were not running and they had to walk it. Whether or not thats the case when the parks open to guests, idk. I feel like it would be pretty easy to run the trams socially distanced. But wiping them down after each run might be a pain


So right now all that is confirmed is busses & mk monorail?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

LSUmiss said:


> So right now all that is confirmed is busses & mk monorail?


And Skyliner


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> For those still thinking Disney might not open another hint that they will, they just informed all CM, through their internal website about complimentary ticket usage and block out dates for Main Entrance Pass...so far it's still a go
> Here's the new look at the CM blockout calendar https://blockoutdates.disney.com/en/home



Out in the public now too

WDW CMs blocked out of parks through Sept


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278110429722685440


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Out in the public now too
> 
> WDW CMs blocked out of parks through Sept
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278110429722685440


I mean anyone can go on that blockout website  I'm glad that at least they can use their comp tickets


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So are the parking lot trams not expected to open? I thought I read that on here a few days ago.
> Also, will also CS be mobile order only?


Confirmed not to run for the cm and ap preview


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So right now all that is confirmed is busses & mk monorail?


And ferry for mk


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So right now all that is confirmed is busses & mk monorail?


and the big ferries from the TTC and the skyliner


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Where are you seeing comp tickets can be used? It looks like they are blocked too. We have accumulated quite a few comp tickets and would love to be able to use them.


On the hub. And if you have any that expired in June they are usable until September of next year (check blackout calendar)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278102656683106304


----------



## mmackeymouse

Looks pretty crowded...or is that just me?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> And ferry for mk


What about boats at wilderness?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> That’s great news. From the blackout date calendar it seemed as if they were blocked. I had been told in a CM chat we could reserve using comp tickets on July 3rd, so I was confused. Hoping to get  CM preview, but I’m thinking it will fill up fast.


Be ready tonight at 11:59pm. Comps looked blocked out for now but i think you have to link them to your mde ands try and book reservations


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> What about boats at wilderness?


No smaller watercraft for now


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> I heard there might be an update for EE; the Yeti will be wearing a mask.



A visual (I'm done):


----------



## chicagoshannon

Do we know when dining will go live for everyone?


----------



## mmackeymouse

So...if my math is right....monorail resorts are going to need more buses than usual. Fort Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge will need more buses than usual. Every resort in general will need more buses than usual, because of distancing. Yes, I know there are some resorts that won't have buses in operation but..still, seems like a nightmare in the making to me.


----------



## Llama mama

What are the chances of Minnie Vans returning once the parks open?


----------



## xuxa777

Llama mama said:


> What are the chances of Minnie Vans returning once the parks open?


don't see why they wouldn't be


----------



## skeeter31

Llama mama said:


> What are the chances of Minnie Vans returning once the parks open?


I don’t think we’ll see Minnie vans for a while. Disney won’t put their cast members in a closed environment that close to guests too early


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

mmackeymouse said:


> So...if my math is right....monorail resorts are going to need more buses than usual. Fort Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge will need more buses than usual. Every resort in general will need more buses than usual, because of distancing. Yes, I know there are some resorts that won't have buses in operation but..still, seems like a nightmare in the making to me.


Yes, but you keep saying more than usual. I have to believe that technically, there will be less guests than usual, at least at the beginning, so that will help also. We’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## skeeter31

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, but you keep saying more than usual. I have to believe that technically, there will be less guests than usual, at least at the beginning, so that will help also. We’ll have to wait and see.


Oh most definitely. There a bunch of resorts that won’t even be open. They’ll just reallocate buses that would be on those routes to service the open resorts. I also agree that open resorts aren’t going to be at 100% capacity so they won’t need too many additional buses.


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> What are the chances of Minnie Vans returning once the parks open?


Unless they put plexiglass divider and cover the car in plastic for those bodily fluid accidents,    it's not happening soon


----------



## Ariel 1715

chicagoshannon said:


> Do we know when dining will go live for everyone?


OMG, I was just chatting with a cast member since our October dining was cancelled and I asked when I would be able to make them and this was my response....

Typically, you can book Dining Reservations 180 days in advance from your stay! 

Are you kidding me....lol


----------



## Spaceguy55

mmackeymouse said:


> Looks pretty crowded...or is that just me?


It is crowded...because almost everyone in Japan wears them...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Ariel 1715 said:


> OMG, I was just chatting with a cast member since our October dining was cancelled and I asked when I would be able to make them and this was my response....
> 
> Typically, you can book Dining Reservations 180 days in advance from your stay!
> 
> Are you kidding me....lol


Oops!


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> Unless they put plexiglass divider and cover the car in plastic for those bodily fluid accidents,    it's not happening soon



I took Lyft at home a few times during the worst of it up here when I had to go to satellite sites for work and all the drivers had giant plastic barriers in their cars. Not hard plexiglass but tarp looking things of the sort some grandmas like to have on their furniture.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Any new rumors about Ratatouille? I still keep kind of hoping we can catch it in August


----------



## skeeter31

WonderlandisReality said:


> Any new rumors about Ratatouille? I still keep kind of hoping we can catch it in August


They were about 10 weeks out (I believe) when the parks closed and construction stopped. If we follow that timeline, it would be middle of September-ish. But that’s if construction picks up at same pace. All we know really at this point is that it’ll open...SOON!


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> Any new rumors about Ratatouille? I still keep kind of hoping we can catch it in August



I was hoping so as well, but it seems unlikely for my stay at the end of August. 

Its been speculated that they’re 10 weeks away. That would bring us to ~September 9th if they Started tomorrow. They could have already resumed construction and no one decided to report on it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> I was hoping so as well, but it seems unlikely for my stay at the end of August.
> 
> Its been speculated that they’re 10 weeks away. That would bring us to ~September 9th if they Started tomorrow. They could have already resumed construction and no one decided to report on it, but I doubt it.


Someone posted a couple of days ago that EPCOT construction had resumed, but they didn’t specify what construction they were talking about.


----------



## AKL Ranger

kylenne said:


> I took Lyft at home a few times during the worst of it up here when I had to go to satellite sites for work and all the drivers had *giant plastic *barriers in their cars. Not hard plexiglass but tarp looking things of the *sort some grandmas like to have on their furniture*.
> 
> .


----------



## mmackeymouse

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, but you keep saying more than usual. I have to believe that technically, there will be less guests than usual, at least at the beginning, so that will help also. We’ll have to wait and see.




Of course.....it's relative to what "usual" means. I just mean the overall guest population dependent on buses by percentage is higher since the other modes of transportation aren't happening. 

And sure...there are fewer guests and what not.....but those buses will add up. And since they are coming from fewer resorts, instead of spread out all over property, I imagine the roads and the stop lights and the bus stops will eventually feel the effects of those buses all being condensed down.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think we’ll see Minnie vans for a while. Disney won’t put their cast members in a closed environment that close to guests too early


plus cleaning carseats between uses


----------



## only hope

Rabid Nick said:


> Hypothetically, how often would you need Cast members clean a ride vehicle to make you feel comfortable riding the attraction?





han22735 said:


> I would wash or sanitize my hands right after.  So how often they clean wouldn't bother me at all.



As long as the vehicle isn’t visibly dirty, I don’t care. When I sit anywhere that is outside my home I assume I have just gotten at least one type of virus/bacteria on my clothing, and now the possibilities include covid. If I touch the ride vehicle I don’t touch my phone etc til I’ve cleaned my hands. When I get home clothes are changed before I sit- and with covid now I wash my hands afterwards. It’s down to personal responsibility.



Arguetafamily said:


> For the few that have been there since opening, can you recommend a "comfortable" mask, if that's even possible, for the Florida heat.



Neck gaiters. I bought one on Amazon that has a drawstring so it doesn’t come down. It was #1 in the category so should be easy to find. I’ve purchased Mission gaiters since then as they are a bit cheaper and I wear those to work. Haven’t been back to a theme park yet but the Mission ones are definitely warmer than the one I got on Amazon. Way better than normal cloth though. However, Disney may or may not allow them.



rpb718 said:


> In this case I'll make a deal - let all the younger ones stay home and let all the older folks go to WDW.   The younger folks will all be around later and be able to go to WDW many times in the future, whereas the older folks would rather not spend the few years they may have left sitting at home.  And WDW gets to be open - it's win-win.



Older people can still pass the virus to each other though. And cm can (and will, given the sheer number of cm) pass it on to guests. Allowing only older people in doesn’t eliminate the risk.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278127969634889740


----------



## AKL Ranger

At the most remote Disney Resorts such as Animal Kingdom Lodge, the wait for a Disney Transport bus can feel like....


----------



## runjulesrun

I know we've been talking about how many more buses will be needed for distancing but from posts I've read on this thread and others, it sounds like quite a few people are planning on renting a car and driving to parks to avoid buses. I'm curious if enough people will drive themselves that it will help alleviate crowding on the buses. Thoughts?


----------



## zemmer

We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

_Interesting...  if there was ever a doubt that the NBA deal with disney is very lucrative..   here’s some eye opening numbers._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278087392122068993


----------



## disneyfan150

Just an FYI. . .
We used Lyft two weeks ago to get from MCO to Universal and back to MCO again.  There wasn't any type of shield between the driver and ourselves. Just a reguler Lyft ride.


----------



## skeeter31

disneyfan150 said:


> Just an FYI. . .
> We used Lyft two weeks ago to get from MCO to Universal and back to MCO again.  There wasn't any type of shield between the driver and ourselves. Just a reguler Lyft ride.


Right the regular Lyft and Uber aren’t going to be held to the same safety regulations as Minnie vans would have to.


----------



## skeeter31

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


That’s an interesting one. That will definitely be a killer when sweating in a bus line (plus then only seeing 5 groups or couples get on the bus at the end of the 4 minutes).


----------



## wdwoutsider

Llama mama said:


> What are the chances of Minnie Vans returning once the parks open?



I would think very unlikely.   I don't think anyone is expecting them back.    Disney doesn't want their be attached to anything with high risk.    They are working to reduce risk and that seems too unlikely since their me is way too attached to it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

skeeter31 said:


> That’s an interesting one. That will definitely be a killer when sweating in a bus line (plus then only seeing 5 groups or couples get on the bus at the end of the 4 minutes).


I don’t like using lyft/uber at Disney because I feel like it breaks my little Disney bubble, but I definitely see at least a few rides in my future :/


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

disneyfan150 said:


> Just an FYI. . .
> We used Lyft two weeks ago to get from MCO to Universal and back to MCO again.  There wasn't any type of shield between the driver and ourselves. Just a reguler Lyft ride.


So did you feel uncomfortable? Did you feel more at risk than an alternate choice?


----------



## LSUmiss

runjulesrun said:


> I know we've been talking about how many more buses will be needed for distancing but from posts I've read on this thread and others, it sounds like quite a few people are planning on renting a car and driving to parks to avoid buses. I'm curious if enough people will drive themselves that it will help alleviate crowding on the buses. Thoughts?


I’ll be driving, but we most likely won’t drive if the trams aren’t running.


----------



## LSUmiss

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I remember reading that if your in a car with someone not in your household, if you open the windows just 3 inches it basically gets rid of whatever, if any, germs are being introduced in the car, before your exposed long enough for it to affect you


----------



## MKEMSE

MusicalAstronaut said:


> After wearing one for 11 days in Florida, two things.  1, wear a mask all day before going to Florida.  Don't try it on, don't wear it to the store, wear it all. dang. day. Wear it moving furniture, walking the dog, chasing your kids around outside.  You'll really get a feel for how comfortable it is then.  What really helped was the mask that had a little "air pocket".  I made all of mine, and *the ones that have the big curve from nose to chin are soooooooooo much better than the ones that are right on your face (and that's why I don't like gaiters)*.  *If it's not touching my mouth or "sucking" against my face when I breathe in, it's much easier to wear in the heat.* There was only one time I found the mask unbearably hot, and it was after riding a bike for ~30 minutes and then walking around outside in the direct sun, which leads me to: 2, Get a little fan.  I have one that plugs into my phone and it made a surprising difference in how I felt the time it became unbearable.  I pulled the mask like an inch off my face and let the fan point into the opening, and it helped a lot.  After that experience, I ordered one of these from amazon.  I guess I'll add a third point which is to have spares.  Once they get damp they don't work as well and they feel worse, haha.



Can you post a picture of the ones that you referenced in bold?


----------



## bpx2

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


 
That's interesting, we rode last week too and got on a bus right after people got off and the bus driver didn't do this.


----------



## zemmer

bpx2 said:


> That's interesting, we rode last week too and got on a bus right after people got off and the bus driver didn't do this.


 Typical Disney inconsistency.


----------



## kylenne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don’t like using lyft/uber at Disney because I feel like it breaks my little Disney bubble, but I definitely see at least a few rides in my future :/



I use it a lot on property and more than once have gotten former/current CMs as drivers. Never had a bad experience except for the one super genius that didn’t know up from down going to AK and dropped us off in the parking lot. Luckily we were only rope dropping Na’vi River Journey lol


----------



## disneyfan150

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> So did you feel uncomfortable? Did you feel more at risk than an alternate choice?


I didn't really feel uncomfortable, but that is just me.  I am a first grade teacher and kids have been coughing and sneezing on me for years. I was a little uncomfortable on the Universal bus when several people were on board.


----------



## disneyfan150

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I remember reading that if your in a car with someone not in your household, if you open the windows just 3 inches it basically gets rid of whatever, if any, germs are being introduced in the car, before your exposed long enough for it to affect you


Interesting - wonder if it is true?


----------



## AmberMV

So 2 things I'm thinking of currently:

1) 2020 ticket/resort sales.  We still don't have a date for this?  Are we thinking they won't be opening them?  I would think they would, the calendars are green almost completely except July of course for the opening.

2) Remy mentioned that (at the time and subject to change) he was thinking Plat/Gold APs would be "more than fair"ly taken care of and other APs would be majorly disappointed, and he also mentioned that Disney doesn't separate their AP tiers like other theme parks do.  Right now it seems like that original thought changed big time and now Plat/Gold are getting the raw deal in the AP totem pole, and APeasants with lesser tiers (such as myself with the weekday pass   ) are basically being treated as equals with higher tiers (save for weekend access).  Do we think Disney is witholding refund details on APs because they are still working on how to handle APs?  And what do we think they may do with APs?

Edit: Let's take this thread to 2000 pages for July 1!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Clockwork said:


> Steady clothing makes a very comfortable mask and they come in different sizes. I’m in New Orleans and they’ve held up well and are very comfortable. Just google steady clothing, reasonably priced,well made and quick shipping. I’m not affiliated with them in any way, it’s just out of all the masks I’ve bought these where the ones I’ve been most satisfied with.



I'm so happy to hear you say this! I just placed an order yesterday for their XL ones for my dh because it's been really, really hard to find anything that will fit him. It was a company I had not heard of before and I felt a little nervous ordering from them, but I'm desperate to figure something out for him. I feel much better now!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> 1) 2020 ticket/resort sales.  We still don't have a date for this?  Are we thinking they won't be opening them?  I would think they would, the calendars are green almost completely except July of course for the opening.


I think that sales will resume. My money is on sometime during July. The question is what time period Disney will allow people to actually make reservations for... I wouldn't be surprised if booking started in July but reservations were for August and beyond or something like that.

No idea on the AP thing. I miss Remy though! Hi Remy if you are lurking around here silently!


----------



## Tjddis

fla4fun said:


> I can’t speak to Vegas, but our company has an office in Hawaii which has been closed since late March.  They still have the quarantine in place for people coming from outside the islands, but should be allowing travel between islands an day now, if they haven’t already.  It has been tough, but there was a fairly good sized group of people who have been saying there were too many tourists coming to Hawaii and they are hoping it never goes back to the level it was.  The people I have worked with while working from home have been discouraged and quite a few have been furloughed.  On the whole, it’s been a lot like Florida from an economic standpoint, as very few visitors can afford to go to the islands for three weeks or more, when you figure your first two weeks are going to be in your hotel room or jail, depending on how well you follow the quarantine rules.  Last I heard, our office in Hawaii isn’t opening until August, and they want to get back to work.


I don’t want to sidetrack the board bit do read you correctly in that Hawaii residents don’t want tourists to come back?  Or just during the pandemic.  Hawaii has not much sustaining its economy.  Military and tourism.  It’s very expensive to live there and without tourism the economy would be devestated no?   Hawaii is the only place in the world I like more than WDW to visit btw...


----------



## Iowamomof4

*RE: Ratatouille construction: *Tom Bricker mentioned it *had resumed* in his blog update, which was posted earlier in this thread.

Link again:  https://www.disneytouristblog.com/our-surreal-stay-at-disney-world-health-safety/


----------



## mmackeymouse

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277624855140069376
Soooooooo.....

Do we think she is just referring to the fact that AP previews will likely be a crap-show and/or that Florida is a sinking ship?

OR

do we think she is being very specific and referring to Disney as a sinking ship?


----------



## HairyChest

mmackeymouse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277624855140069376
> Soooooooo.....
> 
> Do we think she is just referring to the fact that AP previews will likely be a crap-show and/or that Florida is a sinking ship?
> 
> OR
> 
> do we think she is being very specific and referring to Disney as a sinking ship?



I think she's referring to the thinking that Disney won't open in July


----------



## Sunnywho

mmackeymouse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277624855140069376
> Soooooooo.....
> 
> Do we think she is just referring to the fact that AP previews will likely be a crap-show and/or that Florida is a sinking ship?
> 
> OR
> 
> do we think she is being very specific and referring to Disney as a sinking ship?


I think it means signing up to be part of a tragedy, i.e. an outbreak of coronavirus.


----------



## Tjddis

Ariel 1715 said:


> OMG, I was just chatting with a cast member since our October dining was cancelled and I asked when I would be able to make them and this was my response....
> 
> Typically, you can book Dining Reservations 180 days in advance from your stay!
> 
> Are you kidding me....lol


So I know there are some folks on here with personal experience as/with CMs and am really interested in why they can’t seem to get phone CMS straightened out.  Been a pet peeve of mine for a long time.  Is that difficult to communicate to them the latest developments and train them on what to say/not say?


----------



## MrsBooch

mmackeymouse said:


> OR
> 
> do we think she is being very specific and referring to Disney as a sinking ship?



definitely this.


----------



## fla4fun

Tjddis said:


> I don’t want to sidetrack the board bit do read you correctly in that Hawaii residents don’t want tourists to come back?  Or just during the pandemic.  Hawaii has not much sustaining its economy.  Military and tourism.  It’s very expensive to live there and without tourism the economy would be devestated no?   Hawaii is the only place in the world I like more than WDW to visit btw...


There is concern among some people that the level of tourism is damaging the islands, and that they would be better off if there weren’t so many.  I suppose they are finding out what that would be like.

Most people who live in tourist heavy areas have a sort of love/hate relationship with them.  Here in Florida, and particularly in Orlando, there are times when we gripe and complain about them.  But they usually bring us more good than bad, so it’s not as much of an issue most of the time.  So long as everyone, tourist and local alike, follow all the virus guidelines, it’s all good.  It’s a balance.  I think Disney was smart to not open until after July 4th, and it will be interesting to see how a holiday works at Universal and Sea World.



mmackeymouse said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277624855140069376
> Soooooooo.....
> 
> Do we think she is just referring to the fact that AP previews will likely be a crap-show and/or that Florida is a sinking ship?
> 
> OR
> 
> do we think she is being very specific and referring to Disney as a sinking ship?



Not sure.  We have the advantage of knowing the Titanic sank.  The people who booked passage on the Titanic believed the media hype that said the ship couldn’t sink (which the owners of the ship never said).  Perhaps it just means she feels like people are taking a chance without any guarantees that it will all turn out OK. Perhaps she thinks people are expecting more from Disney than they are going to be able to give right now. It really is a gamble to go out in public. I mean, I don’t know if my trip to Publix will kill me, and it’s the same at Disney.  

I hope Disney’s opening goes well and that the guests behave themselves and follow the rules in regards to masks and spacing.  I hope they respect the CMs and don’t give them a hard time. I hope people are patient and willing to be flexible and spontaneous instead of demanding any particular Disney experience. I look forward to reading the first hand accounts of those who get to visit before me.  I really want to know how the ride lines and lines for transportation will be handled and how long those lines are with the spacing requirements.  There is still a lot we don’t know about the “new” Disney, and we won’t know until they open.


----------



## rteetz

Has this been posted here yet?

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...hBimehuI-9yil1CaCabUAkTTIFhka0ENGV0leA0t0IPhE


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Has this been posted here yet?
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...hBimehuI-9yil1CaCabUAkTTIFhka0ENGV0leA0t0IPhE




Not that I know of. I did read it, but I wasn't sure whether it was important or not considering how wrong KTP has been the last couple of weeks. 

So I am taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## one_cat

rteetz said:


> Has this been posted here yet?
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...hBimehuI-9yil1CaCabUAkTTIFhka0ENGV0leA0t0IPhE


We will miss the friendship boats.  Hearing them in the mornings was always a highlite of staying at the Boardwalk.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MrsBooch said:


> definitely this.



This is what I am worried about. 

Because if anyone knows anything about anything, I imagine she does. 

And, even if she doesn't know anything specific....the fact that she doesn't know anything positive....that's also concerning.


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> Not that I know of. I did read it, but I wasn't sure whether it was important or not considering how wrong KTP has been the last couple of weeks.
> 
> So I am taking it with a grain of salt.


This is accurate.


----------



## AmberMV

In terms of availabilities, SeaWorld Orlando's calendar is completely wide open for all of July. Including their physically distant Firework show nights of July 3/4/5. Not a single day is filled to capacity, and they've also now closed Tuesday and Thursday every week (not sure when that started, and whether it's due to reduced capacity/profits)


----------



## Dentam

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.



Prince Charming Dev was saying that in one of his vlogs recently... good to see it confirmed here!


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> This is accurate.


So they are running the smaller boats from Fort Wilderness Cabins? This would be great. I thought everyone was saying they weren’t.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> This is accurate.




Although....I'm going to be honest. 

When I read it, I actually thought to myself.....oooh, maybe the monorail will be going to Epcot after all.


----------



## andyman8

It’s worth noting regarding the TDR reopening that APs are not included in the initial reopening period at all. Mind you, their AP system/ticket structure is different than WDW’s but still worth mentioning it could always be worse.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> It’s worth noting regarding the TDR reopening that APs are not included in the initial reopening period at all. Mind you, their AP system/ticket structure is different than WDW’s but still worth mentioning it could always be worse.


But did they restart the clock on APs? If the clock didn't restart on July 11 at WDW I would've been happy to wait on going longer. Now I feel more rushed to go because the clock restarts immediately.


----------



## Dentam

A headline on my phone today said that the NBA is paying $1.5 million per day for their "bubble" at WDW.  Maybe that's old news here though.  Total was estimated to be about $150 million.  Well done to Disney for making this deal!


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> But did they restart the clock on APs? If the clock didn't restart on July 11 at WDW I would've been happy to wait on going longer. Now I feel more rushed to go because the clock restarts immediately.


I don’t believe they did, but I do know that APs were also not offered any sort of refund (TDR’s no refund policy on tickets is notoriously strict). And remember that the clock for APs here doesn’t restart technically until August 11 if you opt for the one-month bonus. Not saying it’s the ideal scenario for WDW but just worth noting imo.


----------



## hereforthechurros

runjulesrun said:


> I know we've been talking about how many more buses will be needed for distancing but from posts I've read on this thread and others, it sounds like quite a few people are planning on renting a car and driving to parks to avoid buses. I'm curious if enough people will drive themselves that it will help alleviate crowding on the buses. Thoughts?


Rental car prices have been high during COVID. I need to rent one for 48 hours in Chicago soon and it was almost $300. For four days in Orlando it’s almost $200 which isn’t terrible but with parking fees and gas it adds up. So while people would prefer to rent a car, I’m not sure how economical it is.


----------



## AmberMV

Do we know if Shanghai Disney has restarted the AP clock yet?

Personally I would be more in favor of delayed clock restart on AP, with no access to parks and no refund, until "initial reopening period" was finished, even if that meant a while rather than immediate restart with limited park access.

I don't know how many others feel the same but I feel like I've seen quite a few people here who would happily wait a while to revisit if it meant no penalty against their AP time.


----------



## hereforthechurros

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


This is fascinating if true, but couldn’t they apply that to Minnie Vans if that was the case? 


IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I don’t like using lyft/uber at Disney because I feel like it breaks my little Disney bubble, but I definitely see at least a few rides in my future :/


To each their own but we rely heavily on ride shares to get around WDW property and we always stay on-site. Nothing more magical then cutting out wait times and arriving at HS or AK or a California grill reservation in 7 minutes and being dropped by the entrance. It’s never broken the bubble as far as I’ve noticed. Give it a try!


----------



## Clockwork

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm so happy to hear you say this! I just placed an order yesterday for their XL ones for my dh because it's been really, really hard to find anything that will fit him. It was a company I had not heard of before and I felt a little nervous ordering from them, but I'm desperate to figure something out for him. I feel much better now!


That’s the same reason I ordered from them they had xl available.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tjddis said:


> I don’t want to sidetrack the board bit do read you correctly in that Hawaii residents don’t want tourists to come back?  Or just during the pandemic.  Hawaii has not much sustaining its economy.  Military and tourism.  It’s very expensive to live there and without tourism the economy would be devestated no?   Hawaii is the only place in the world I like more than WDW to visit btw...


My best friend lives on Oahu and the general consensus is aggressively no tourists at the moment. Not until we are under control. They all take care of each other there and feel they will survive without the income, very different than the mainland.


----------



## hereforthechurros

WDW parks officially open in 10 days! 

Barring any delays which would be totally not unexpected!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> This is what I am worried about.
> 
> Because if anyone knows anything about anything, I imagine she does.
> 
> And, even if she doesn't know anything specific....the fact that she doesn't know anything positive....that's also concerning.



No. Carlye has been incredibly careful about covid since March. Always masked, very rarely goes to public places. She has posted about the mixed feelings she has had about going to WDW, and she feels she has to because she has a duty to go as her job. She has given off the impression that there is no way she would go to Disney parks right now if it wasn’t her livelihood. She doesn’t go ... really anywhere and is very outspoken about social distancing and responsibility.

She is surely referencing the covid situation in FL and WDW’s planned reopening. WDW is planning to open while FL’s covid numbers are worse than ever. It’s not good.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> This is fascinating if true, but couldn’t they apply that to Minnie Vans if that was the case?



One of the big selling points of MinnieVans is the 2 car seats for families with small children. It sets them apart from other ride share services. The child car seats are all cloth. They cannot sanitize them between guests. Not even worth running it if they can’t use the child seats as that is a major MinnieVan selling point. Leather child car seats are rare and run about $700 each. Each MinnieVan has 2 car seats.

MinnieVan won’t be back for a while, IMO.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> One of the big selling points of MinnieVans is the 2 car seats for families with small children. It sets them apart from other ride share services. The child car seats are all cloth. They cannot sanitize them between guests. Not even worth running it if they can’t use the child seats as that is a major MinnieVan selling point. Leather child car seats are rare and run about $700+ each.


I understand the point about cleaning anything cloth vs. plastic chairs like in the buses, but don’t agree it’s not worth running them without car seats. We’ve taken Minnie vans countless times and only once needed a car seat. They could easily run some, with no car seat options, and people without kids or kids old enough to not need car seats would still use them. 

But my take is a fruitless one. Clearly wdw has run the numbers and knows better.


----------



## Badlands2020

hereforthechurros said:


> I understand the point about cleaning anything cloth vs. plastic chairs like in the buses, but don’t agree it’s not worth running them without car seats. We’ve taken Minnie vans countless times and only once needed a car seat. They could easily run some, with no car seat options, and people without kids or kids old enough to not need car seats would still use them.
> 
> Buts my take is a fruitless one. Clearly wdw has run the numbers and knows better.



Disney is too worried about liability and bad press.   They don't care if you hire an uber driven by a random person because that doesn't get attached to their name.   If a minnie van infects a bunch of families the media will be all over the news and easier to trace back to them and the van or driver.   Disney knows they could request and enforce better standards of cleanliness, but its all about risk and their image.   The random uber and lyft drivers most do nothing between riders, its also annoying cause alot don't want the windows down either in hot summer and lose their air conditioning.   I would honestly would highly recommend a rental car easy to fully wipe down once when you get it.   Ubers are pretty risky right now.   Living in a city i have been forced to ride some and i honestly would not recommend it right now if not absolutely necessary.   Most have nothing between them and passenger section since its their cars and they do it part time.    I have spoken to alot of the drivers most told me they do nothing different and just expect to get it at some point.    They don't make that much anyway they are not spending money alot on cleaning supplies and anti bacterial wipes or spray, sorry to speak reality.  I would rent a car right now, takes five minutes to wipe down the entire car and you can just do it once at the beginning.


----------



## Clockwork

hereforthechurros said:


> This is fascinating if true, but couldn’t they apply that to Minnie Vans if that was the case?
> 
> To each their own but we rely heavily on ride shares to get around WDW property and we always stay on-site. Nothing more magical then cutting out wait times and arriving at HS or AK or a California grill reservation in 7 minutes and being dropped by the entrance. It’s never broken the bubble as far as I’ve noticed. Give it a try!


I agree, nothing like looking at the bus stop wait and getting a Uber , then getting dropped off before most of the people in a line even get on the bus. Same at the end of the night order a Uber and get back to the room, no standing in line, no standing on the bus and no unwanted interactions. I really find it hard to see how that’s not magical.


----------



## rockpiece

Clockwork said:


> I agree, nothing like looking at the bus stop wait and getting a Uber , then getting dropped off before most of the people in a line even get on the bus. Same at the end of the night order a Uber and get back to the room, no standing in line, no standing on the bus and no unwanted interactions. I really find it hard to see how that’s not magical.



This. The only time we take disney transportation back at night is via the skyliner If we are at the Riviera. Other than that we are taking a uber/lyft and it is always so quick.


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> Has this been posted here yet?
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...hBimehuI-9yil1CaCabUAkTTIFhka0ENGV0leA0t0IPhE


Very excited the boat will be going from WL to MK .  That was a big draw for us when picking that resort.  Even though I know the boats may not be able to fill as fast as busses at least if Disney chooses too they can see how many people have park reservations from the resort and plan accordingly.  I’m very interested to see how Disney uses having the park reservations knowledge with the transportation from the resorts. They may not have the CMs yet but they will at least know how many people to expect needing transportation every morning from the resorts and where they are headed.


----------



## 2letterwords

Disneysoule said:


> Very excited the boat will be going from WL to MK .  That was a big draw for us when picking that resort.  Even though I know the boats may not be able to fill as fast as busses at least if Disney chooses too they can see how many people have park reservations from the resort and plan accordingly.  I’m very interested to see how Disney uses having the park reservations knowledge with the transportation from the resorts. They may not have the CMs yet but they will at least know how many people to expect needing transportation every morning from the resorts and where they are headed.


Same here.  We love WL because of this.  Will be thrilled to see the boats.


----------



## Disneydawg4

andyman8 said:


> I don’t believe they did, but I do know that APs were also not offered any sort of refund (TDR’s no refund policy on tickets is notoriously strict). And remember that the clock for APs here doesn’t restart technically until August 11 if you opt for the one-month bonus. Not saying it’s the ideal scenario for WDW but just worth noting imo.


What if your AP expires before October. Will you still get the bonus month?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think that sales will resume. My money is on sometime during July. The question is what time period Disney will allow people to actually make reservations for... I wouldn't be surprised if booking started in July but reservations were for August and beyond or something like that.
> 
> No idea on the AP thing. I miss Remy though! Hi Remy if you are lurking around here silently!



As for time frame wonder if it will be similar to for how long CMs are blocked from going to the parks, which is through Sept.  Wondering if Disney is thinking "let's get through Sept and then see how things are).  By then MLS is long gone and nearing the end of the NBA so will be trending towards a different look anyway


----------



## mmackeymouse

Disneysoule said:


> Very excited the boat will be going from WL to MK .  That was a big draw for us when picking that resort.  Even though I know the boats may not be able to fill as fast as busses at least if Disney chooses too they can see how many people have park reservations from the resort and plan accordingly.  I’m very interested to see how Disney uses having the park reservations knowledge with the transportation from the resorts. They may not have the CMs yet but they will at least know how many people to expect needing transportation every morning from the resorts and where they are headed.



As a VGF guest, planning for an ADR at Whispering Canyon, hoping to try Geyser Point, and still keeping her fingers crossed that Hoop Dee Doo comes back...definitely happy for the boat launch.


----------



## princesscinderella

andyman8 said:


> It’s worth noting regarding the TDR reopening that APs are not included in the initial reopening period at all. Mind you, their AP system/ticket structure is different than WDW’s but still worth mentioning it could always be worse.


 Isn’t TDR operated by a company other than Disney and they just pay license rights?  So there’s no way we can compare what the APs get here stateside vs overseas because it’s not being decided by the same corporation.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

MKEMSE said:


> Can you post a picture of the ones that you referenced in bold?


This is a sefie from my phone so hopefully it shows up all right. This is a homemade mask, but basically some try to go in a straight line from chin to nose. They look nicer and I made a few like that, but doing the curve leaves a little air pocket that made it more comfortable since it wasn’t touching my mouth all the time. Hope that helps!  (Also this one is slightly too big on me)


----------



## yulilin3

Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!)  and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


----------



## WonderlandisReality

princesscinderella said:


> Isn’t TDR operated by a company other than Disney and they just pay license rights?  So there’s no way we can compare what the APs get here stateside vs overseas because it’s not being decided by the same corporation.



yes the oriental land company runs Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades



Congrats, I'm so happy for you. 

Maybe a) how many masks you think an average person is going go through in a day, with all the sweat. 

b) how strict the photo procedures will be. I know at Universal, they are allowing people to (at a safe distance) remove masks temporarily for pictures. I know Disney has not said that will be the case at WDW, but they haven't said it wouldn't, either.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> Congrats, I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Maybe a) how many masks you think an average person is going go through in a day, with all the sweat.
> 
> b) how strict the photo procedures will be. I know at Universal, they are allowing people to (at a safe distance) remove masks temporarily for pictures. I know Disney has not said that will be the case at WDW, but they haven't said it wouldn't, either.


will do, my DD was told in training that people can take their masks off for a quick pic but have to put them back on right after, but I will look for that as well once the parks reopen


----------



## CogsworthTN

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Thank you so much for doing this. We all need a little Disney to brighten our days.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

unbanshee said:


> Incredibly careful, lol. She left LA County, the current hotbed of COVID, to retreat to Colorado. Not really smart, or "incredibly careful" to make a move like that.
> 
> She's also going to be back to WDW opening day after yelling at anyone who would listen online about being at WDW on closing day



She said quarantined for 2 weeks at her home in LA, then drove to her family’s (empty) home in the mountains in CO. She’s driving 30 hours from CO to WDW to cover the opening because she won’t fly. She has said she wouldn’t be going if it wasn’t her job (you know, a freelance theme park journalist who relies on theme parks for income), but okay


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades



Interested in seeing if they are letting people wear gaiters in the parks (without earloops).  I know they are in DS but want to see if they are allowed in the parks.  Really hoping they are because it is what works best for us.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades



This might be silly, but could you see what little food booths are open?  Like The Smiling Crocodile or Terra Treats? Just because they are supposedly on the reopening list, but I have NEVER seen them open.


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This might be silly, but could you see what little food booths are open?  Like The Smiling Crocodile or Terra Treats? Just because they are supposedly on the reopening list, but I have NEVER seen them open.


terra treats, yeah I think I've seen that open once


----------



## woody337

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This might be silly, but could you see what little food booths are open?  Like The Smiling Crocodile or Terra Treats? Just because they are supposedly on the reopening list, but I have NEVER seen them open.


I've also been wondering about the scattered food carts (spring rolls, popcorn etc)


----------



## constanze

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Yayyy!!! How exciting!!! And thank you!!! I know you said the link was in your signature, but why don’t I see it? Maybe it’s my stupid phone, can you message the link to me? I definitely want to keep up on everything you post!!! Thank you for all the upcoming updates!!!


----------



## yulilin3

constanze said:


> Yayyy!!! How exciting!!! And thank you!!! I know you said the link was in your signature, but why don’t I see it? Maybe it’s my stupid phone, can you message the link to me? I definitely want to keep up on everything you post!!! Thank you for all the upcoming updates!!!


put your phone on landscape (horizontal)


----------



## dreamit

With all the transportation talk, I’m rethinking what to do for my trip. I planned to use Lyft as needed on AK and MK park mornings. But, I’ve been a little stressed about varying comments about whether or not I can get dropped off at CR, as well as the increased risk associated with the ride share. I can’t use ME upon arrival because I get in one day before my Disney resort reservation. Now I’m thinking of renting a car to cover arrival and 7/11-7/14 which are my MK and AK park days. If I rent from Alamo, can I drop off the car on property since I don’t want the expense of it for the second half of my trip?


----------



## BrianR

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.


I've done that before with smoke bombs and port-a-johns, but it wasn't as scientific of an endeavor as Disney did...


Dentam said:


> A headline on my phone today said that the NBA is paying $1.5 million per day for their "bubble" at WDW.  Maybe that's old news here though.  Total was estimated to be about $150 million.  Well done to Disney for making this deal!


The bigger $ boom is having all of those games on the Disney family of networks.  If it's the only live sports for a time slot you can charge more ad buy $ than what would have been for a typical season / playoff game. They'll make more than $150 million additional on that side easy.  Add the MLS piece to it and it's even better.


----------



## dreamit

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


I’m excited for you and can’t wait to see the content! Your plan sounds great. Will you please try to show info on the eating and drinking situation? Since it sounds like we can’t walk and snack, is there extra seating in place for ”snacking”?


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278102656683106304


Did anyone else feel incredibly anxious watching this? I imagine this is a rope drop?



kylenne said:


> I use it a lot on property and more than once have gotten former/current CMs as drivers. Never had a bad experience except for the one super genius that didn’t know up from down going to AK and dropped us off in the parking lot. Luckily we were only rope dropping Na’vi River Journey lol


LOL! They have Google Maps or Waze....not sure how you end up there!  



AmberMV said:


> Do we know if Shanghai Disney has restarted the AP clock yet?
> 
> Personally I would be more in favor of delayed clock restart on AP, with no access to parks and no refund, until "initial reopening period" was finished, even if that meant a while rather than immediate restart with limited park access.
> 
> I don't know how many others feel the same but I feel like I've seen quite a few people here who would happily wait a while to revisit if it meant no penalty against their AP time.


This. Absolutely. I don't need to go this year even. I wish they'd let us choose when we're comfortable or able to go.


----------



## Lewisc

dreamit said:


> With all the transportation talk, I’m rethinking what to do for my trip. I planned to use Lyft as needed on AK and MK park mornings. But, I’ve been a little stressed about varying comments about whether or not I can get dropped off at CR, as well as the increased risk associated with the ride share. I can’t use ME upon arrival because I get in one day before my Disney resort reservation. Now I’m thinking of renting a car to cover arrival and 7/11-7/14 which are my MK and AK park days. If I rent from Alamo, can I drop off the car on property since I don’t want the expense of it for the second half of my trip?


You can book an Alamo rental with pickup at MCO and return at car care center. Sometimes the cost is higher then a drop off at MCO sometimes similar. Normally you can drop off at Swan Dolphin. I dont think you can when S/D is closed to the public


----------



## RWinNOLA

zemmer said:


> We used Disney buses last week to and from Disney Springs. When there were passengers that got off, the driver had to keep the doors open and let it air out for 4 minutes before anyone else was allowed on. He said Disney filled the bus with smoke and timed how long it took to dissipate then added an extra minute. That 4 minutes will add up when there’s a long line waiting.



Do you recall about how many passengers were able to board each bus with the required spacing?


----------



## mmackeymouse

dreamit said:


> With all the transportation talk, I’m rethinking what to do for my trip. I planned to use Lyft as needed on AK and MK park mornings. But, I’ve been a little stressed about varying comments about whether or not I can get dropped off at CR, as well as the increased risk associated with the ride share. I can’t use ME upon arrival because I get in one day before my Disney resort reservation. Now I’m thinking of renting a car to cover arrival and 7/11-7/14 which are my MK and AK park days. If I rent from Alamo, can I drop off the car on property since I don’t want the expense of it for the second half of my trip?



Are you staying at the hotel at the airport? 

You could always supply a different flight to them....a flight time/number from the next day. 

As far as car rental...with Alamo, you could drop it off at the Dolphin, I believe, but...with the MLS staying there, I dunno if that location will be off limits or not. There is a center near the MK, but I don't know if that location provides transportation to your resort/park or not. 

When we've rented a car, we've always done it and dropped off at the Avis at the Hilton right across from Disney Springs. Then, we can hop a bus to whatever hotel we're at pretty easy peasy. (Unless we're at SSR)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sara_s said:


> This. Absolutely. I don't need to go this year even. I wish they'd let us choose when we're comfortable or able to go.



can't you sort of get that by cancelling (if that third optione mentioned before of being able to get a refund for all the time left on your pass is accurate) and then when you are comfortable going back get a new one?


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> Did anyone else feel incredibly anxious watching this? I imagine this is a rope drop?


It was and they had staggered entry times. The park was fairly dead the entire day once that initial rush got into the park.


----------



## Krandor

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you recall about how many passengers were able to board each bus with the required spacing?



Reports earlier were around 5 zones per bus for 5 parties.  So coud be as few as 5 people if you had 5 solo people.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rteetz

No preshow for Haunted Mansion in Tokyo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278199128246247424


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278287450440433664


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> can't you sort of get that by cancelling (if that third optione mentioned before of being able to get a refund for all the time left on your pass is accurate) and then when you are comfortable going back get a new one?


Definitely, it's looking more and more like that's the thing to do. But like you said, _if _the refund info is accurate, we still have to wait and see what the deal is. 

I think someone mentioned an email going out _SOON_ giving you 4 options. I wish they would let you do all this online instead of having to call and talk to someone. That way I feel like I have some control LOL!


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> It was and they had staggered entry times. The park was fairly dead the entire day once that initial rush got into the park.



As much as disney seems to have thought through so many things it seems weird we haven't seen any plans for rope drop.  I'm sure they have something planned.  I wonder if they may wait tll close to park opening to start transportation/open parking lot to prevent a huge crowd being able to be there right at opening.  That seems to be one element we haven't heard much about (and may not until the 11th).


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> It was and they had staggered entry times. The park was fairly dead the entire day once that initial rush got into the park.


I think my days of rope dropping are over for the foreseeable future. Now let's hope they go to some sort of fair virtual queue for ROTR where you don't have to risk getting Covid for a darn spot!


----------



## Leigh L

dreamit said:


> With all the transportation talk, I’m rethinking what to do for my trip. I planned to use Lyft as needed on AK and MK park mornings. But, I’ve been a little stressed about varying comments about whether or not I can get dropped off at CR, as well as the increased risk associated with the ride share. I can’t use ME upon arrival because I get in one day before my Disney resort reservation. Now I’m thinking of renting a car to cover arrival and 7/11-7/14 which are my MK and AK park days. If I rent from Alamo, can I drop off the car on property since I don’t want the expense of it for the second half of my trip?


We've not used Swan/Dolphin but have used the Disney Car Care Center several times. In our experience, they'll drop you wherever you want after returning the car. This was pre-pandemic but we did this in January and in previous years.  We've done a mix of renting from MCO and Car Care Center and no problem. They've also come to resort to pick DH up when we rented mid-trip so he could get the car and we return to MCO.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Spridell

Skyliner opening ALL lines on July 15


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


I have reservations for 3 at 2:05 pm for the droid depot, now I am wondering if we are going to have to carry them around for the rest of the day. I thought I read something about them not holding items at the front anymore. Any insight on this?


----------



## zemmer

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you recall about how many passengers were able to board each bus with the required spacing?


They had it divided up by zones. Some held 2 people, some held 5 or 6.  I don’t remember how many zones. We were usually the only ones on the bus.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> I think my days of rope dropping are over for the foreseeable future. Now let's hope they go to some sort of fair virtual queue for ROTR where you don't have to risk getting Covid for a darn spot!


No virtual queues for RotR. It’s standby only.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Skyliner opening ALL lines on July 15


You just won’t be able to get off and go to CBR until it opens later in July.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> You just won’t be able to get off and go to CBR until it opens later in July.



Makes sense


----------



## dreamit

mmackeymouse said:


> Are you staying at the hotel at the airport?
> 
> You could always supply a different flight to them....a flight time/number from the next day.
> 
> As far as car rental...with Alamo, you could drop it off at the Dolphin, I believe, but...with the MLS staying there, I dunno if that location will be off limits or not. There is a center near the MK, but I don't know if that location provides transportation to your resort/park or not.
> 
> When we've rented a car, we've always done it and dropped off at the Avis at the Hilton right across from Disney Springs. Then, we can hop a bus to whatever hotel we're at pretty easy peasy. (Unless we're at SSR)


Thank you for this. We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel on 7/10. We get in near noon and, so far, have had no luck adding this night to our existing reservation. On 7/11, we plan to drop our luggage at our Disney resort first thing in the morning before heading to MK. The Dolphin sounds easier. I’ll have to look into whether or not that location will be open.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> This is fascinating if true, but couldn’t they apply that to Minnie Vans if that was the case?
> 
> To each their own but we rely heavily on ride shares to get around WDW property and we always stay on-site. Nothing more magical then cutting out wait times and arriving at HS or AK or a California grill reservation in 7 minutes and being dropped by the entrance. It’s never broken the bubble as far as I’ve noticed. Give it a try!



Oh I have definitely taken uber/lyft at WDW my fair share of times! It just reminds me so much of normal life and work I avoid it whenever possible. I like protecting the bubble  This trip will definitely have some uber/lyft though, ill break the bubble for a 2 hour bus wait


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> No virtual queues for RotR. It’s standby only.


I know, just in the future....who knows what it holds.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Katrina Y said:


> So they are running the smaller boats from Fort Wilderness Cabins? This would be great. I thought everyone was saying they weren’t.


I do not think they will be running but if they would be expect a wait because of how few people per trip. as in waiting and watching a number of boats before you get on. not sure how many per trip but I would guess like 20 per larger boat so I am guessing buses to all parks


----------



## Dentam

Article I found interesting - surveyed 2k people and two thirds said they would not visit a Disney theme park before a vaccine is developed. I've seen a lot of people commenting in other threads who have delayed their trips to later this year or into next year hoping that the parks will be back to normal by then. Without a vaccine, it is very unlikely that will happen. *Sorry to be a downer*


----------



## dreamit

Leigh L said:


> We've not used Swan/Dolphin but have used the Disney Car Care Center several times. In our experience, they'll drop you wherever you want after returning the car. This was pre-pandemic but we did this in January and in previous years.  We've done a mix of renting from MCO and Car Care Center and no problem. They've also come to resort to pick DH up when we rented mid-trip so he could get the car and we return to MCO.
> 
> Edited for clarity.


Thank you. It’s good to hear that they may shuttle me somewhere after returning the car. This is all new to me. I have never rented a car on a Disney trip, but this time it seems like it may be the best plan, at least for part of the trip.


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh I have definitely taken uber/lyft at WDW my fair share of times! It just reminds me so much of normal life and work I avoid it whenever possible. I like protecting the bubble  This trip will definitely have some uber/lyft though, ill break the bubble for a 2 hour bus wait



I've mainly used uber/lyft when doing like resort to resort trips.  Last year I was at all-stars during star wars weekend when AU was in the final 4 and just used uber to get over to ESPN Zone to watch the game and get back.  Trrying to use disney transportation for something like that just takes a long time since you have to deal with 2 busses to get there.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> I have reservations for 3 at 2:05 pm for the droid depot, now I am wondering if we are going to have to carry them around for the rest of the day. I thought I read something about them not holding items at the front anymore. Any insight on this?


if you can watch the live stream remind me to ask about this. I also faintly remember reading this somewhere


----------



## mmackeymouse

dreamit said:


> Thank you for this. We are staying at a Disney Springs hotel on 7/10. We get in near noon and, so far, have had no luck adding this night to our existing reservation. On 7/11, we plan to drop our luggage at our Disney resort first thing in the morning before heading to MK. The Dolphin sounds easier. I’ll have to look into whether or not that location will be open.



I do believe there is also an Alamo location at the Buena Vista Palace. Like others said, you may want to compare the pricing. It may be cheaper to return at Buena Vista Palace and take an Uber to your resort than the MK Care Center. You never know. Good luck!


----------



## BrianR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278323954369941506


----------



## yulilin3

I consider myself versed on many things WDW but staying at resorts is not one of them
I am checking into the Poly today and my card was charged and refunded $100, the charge says front desk. Is this normal? the room was paid in full when I booked back in April


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


Thanks for doing this for those of us who can’t go quite yet!  If you get a chance, can you ask if the table service restaurants will be doing takeout?


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I consider myself versed on many things WDW but staying at resorts is not one of them
> I am checking into the Poly today and my card was charged and refunded $100, the charge says front desk. Is this normal? the room was paid in full when I booked back in April


Yes.

They started this I believe last year.  So many threads about it, but it is normal.  No worries.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No preshow for Haunted Mansion in Tokyo
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278199128246247424



wonder what they will do in Disneyland CA though knowing it is an actual elevator


----------



## dreamit

mmackeymouse said:


> I do believe there is also an Alamo location at the Buena Vista Palace. Like others said, you may want to compare the pricing. It may be cheaper to return at Buena Vista Palace and take an Uber to your resort than the MK Care Center. You never know. Good luck!


Is it possible and doable to walk from Buena Vista Palace to DS?


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> I consider myself versed on many things WDW but staying at resorts is not one of them
> I am checking into the Poly today and my card was charged and refunded $100, the charge says front desk. Is this normal? the room was paid in full when I booked back in April


It's a hold in case you charge things to the room.


----------



## mmackeymouse

dreamit said:


> Is it possible and doable to walk from Buena Vista Palace to DS?



Absolutely....it's one of the closer locations....maybe a 10 minute walk. 

You can take the skybridge. But, I'd recommend walking straight across the street, like you are going into Saratoga Springs, but before you get to the gate, there is a walking path that will take you right into Disney Springs.

(This is all assuming they will allow all those walking pathways at that point; or if they are still funneling through the one entrance, it may be a bit further)


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> if you can watch the live stream remind me to ask about this. I also faintly remember reading this somewhere


I will.


----------



## Pens Fan

Katrina Y said:


> I have reservations for 3 at 2:05 pm for the droid depot, now I am wondering if we are going to have to carry them around for the rest of the day. I thought I read something about them not holding items at the front anymore. Any insight on this?



That is correct:

From Disney's website

*Merchandise Locations*

In select merchandise locations throughout Walt Disney World Resort, Guests will continue to discover favorite Disney items, with some modifications to the shopping experience that will help us manage capacity and foster physical distancing.

*New Product Launches:* New collection product launches and limited-edition merchandise will not be available for in-person purchases at Walt Disney World Resort until further notice. Guests can find these items on shopDisney, subject to availability.
*Pin Trading:* We will continue to offer Guests the opportunity to pin trade with Cast Members through the use of pin boards in select locations. Cast pin trading with lanyards will not be available at this time to maintain physical distancing. 
*Delivery Option:* Package delivery to the front of our theme parks or to Disney Resort hotels will be suspended. However, shipping merchandise to Guests’ homes in the US will continue to be available. Certain restrictions apply.
*Dressing Rooms:* For the time being, dressing rooms will not be available. 
*Returns:* In-person returns of merchandise will be permitted upon the reopening of our merchandise locations.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Party over oops out of time. 

We're gonna party like it's (page) 1999.


----------



## Anthony Vito

chicagoshannon said:


> It's a hold in case you charge things to the room.


. . . also, if you charge to your room over $100, they will do an additional hold.  Typically happens within a few minutes (I had text message alerts set up last time I was there - so I was getting them frequently over the course of a week).


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> I consider myself versed on many things WDW but staying at resorts is not one of them
> I am checking into the Poly today and my card was charged and refunded $100, the charge says front desk. Is this normal? the room was paid in full when I booked back in April


Yes, they always do this in case of damage done to the room while you are there.


----------



## Jen0107c

Sorry if this question was discussed previously... I’m curious if they will use fingerprint scanners when reopening, has anyone heard anything? Thanks


----------



## constanze

yulilin3 said:


> put your phone on landscape (horizontal)


I'm a dork


----------



## yulilin3

constanze said:


> I'm a dork


I honestly learned this last year,  I've been on the Dis since 2007


----------



## aweehughes

Anthony Vito said:


> . . . also, if you charge to your room over $100, they will do an additional hold.  Typically happens within a few minutes (I had text message alerts set up last time I was there - so I was getting them frequently over the course of a week).


Do we know if they will let you add a gift card to MDE for your incidentals yet?! I imagine it would save people trips to the front desk and be more conducive as a contactless form of payment for purchases? I know they added it as a feature for QS mobile dining.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

aweehughes said:


> Do we know if they will let you add a gift card to MDE for your incidentals yet?! I imagine it would save people trips to the front desk and be more conducive as a contactless form of payment for purchases? I know they added it as a feature for QS mobile dining.



I am really hoping they do this also.  We always pay off our room charges with a gift card and we go down each night to do it.


----------



## Leigh L

aweehughes said:


> Do we know if they will let you add a gift card to MDE for your incidentals yet?! I imagine it would save people trips to the front desk and be more conducive as a contactless form of payment for purchases? I know they added it as a feature for QS mobile dining.


That would be awesome if they did (I haven't heard anything though)


----------



## aweehughes

Leigh L said:


> That would be awesome if they did (I haven't heard anything though)


I would happily back it with a credit card if they’d allow it (like ShopDisney). Until then, we don’t attach it for check-in because the last time we did our account when bananas with all of the $100 charges.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chris just posted a video with his thoughts from opening day at TDL


----------



## Lewisc

dreamit said:


> Is it possible and doable to walk from Buena Vista Palace to DS?


Most rental agencies have a desk in at least one of the DS hotels. Transportation board has a thread listing them. Normally return at S/D is an easy return. Pull in, give keys to valet, get a receipt then walk or boat to EPCOT or DHS. I don't know if you can return while MLS occupies S/D

EDITED to add link
https://www.disboards.com/threads/car-rental-locations-for-wdw.2927109/


----------



## dreamit

constanze said:


> I'm a dork


I’ve been on the Dis for years and only inadvertently discovered this a few months ago— same with being able to select pages at the top of the thread versus bottom of the thread. I hated losing this feature after the update, but learned it is still there in landscape view.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Chris just posted a video with his thoughts from opening day at TDL




I'm over here crying with him and I've never even been there. lol


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> As much as disney seems to have thought through so many things it seems weird we haven't seen any plans for rope drop.  I'm sure they have something planned.  I wonder if they may wait tll close to park opening to start transportation/open parking lot to prevent a huge crowd being able to be there right at opening.  That seems to be one element we haven't heard much about (and may not until the 11th).


The AP preview mentioned something about arrival timing so I'd imagine there will be something similar in place for the public opening.  Plus they can hold people back at the various checkpoints (temp check, bag check, ttc) so that there is no large swarm of people waiting at the gate for them to open.  Maybe similar to the Shanghai reopening? They were pretty staggered there at the reopening show.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dentam said:


> Article I found interesting - surveyed 2k people and two thirds said they would not visit a Disney theme park before a vaccine is developed. I've seen a lot of people commenting in other threads who have delayed their trips to later this year or into next year hoping that the parks will be back to normal by then. Without a vaccine, it is very unlikely that will happen. *Sorry to be a downer*




It's not something I worry about right now. I can only take one step at a time and my step right now is figuring out what my kid's school is doing next month.


----------



## princesscinderella

Does anyone know the time schedule of the fireworks at sea world?  We might drive over there and park at a shop outside the park to see them while we are there this weekend?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Guys... I just realized that Disney opens THIS MONTH. 

I go to Disney THIS MONTH. 

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY. I don't know why this didn't hit me sooner


----------



## dreamit

Lewisc said:


> Most rental agencies have a desk in at least one of the DS hotels. Transportation board has a thread listing them. Normally return at S/D is an easy return. Pull in, give keys to valet, get a receipt then walk or boat to EPCOT or DHS. I don't know if you can return while MLS occupies S/D
> 
> EDITED to add link
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/car-rental-locations-for-wdw.2927109/


Thank you! S/D sounds so _easy_, but I haven’t been successful using that as a return location when playing around with online booking. I’ll take a look at the Transportation board.


----------



## midnight star

Yay 2000 pages lol


----------



## princesscinderella

Yay!! 2000k pages!!! I definitely think we will hit 2020


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

2000 pages! We made it!


----------



## dreamit

2000 pages! That is unless @rteetz needs to work any magic.


----------



## Mit88

We’ll be back at 1998 pages once RTeetz purges some posts


----------



## AmberMV

princesscinderella said:


> Does anyone know the time schedule of the fireworks at sea world?  We might drive over there and park at a shop outside the park to see them while we are there this weekend?


I don't recall seeing a time on their site, and when you reserve you just reserve the day not time..but you DO have to make a reservation so if you want to go you'll definitely want to do that soon

Edit: Oh I see from OUTSIDE the park, I'd imagine be ready at 8 or 9...or you can check their hours it should be close to closing time I'd think


----------



## princesscinderella

AmberMV said:


> I don't recall seeing a time on their site, and when you reserve you just reserve the day not time..but you DO have to make a reservation so if you want to go you'll definitely want to do that soon
> 
> Edit: Oh I see from OUTSIDE the park, I'd imagine be ready at 8 or 9...or you can check their hours it should be close to closing time I'd think


 Thanks I’ll check it out.  We just don’t want to go to the parks right now but would love to see some fireworks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

midnight star said:


> Yay 2000 pages lol


----------



## Mit88

Cirque du soliel: Drawn to Life first performance scheduled for November 5th. Tickets are on sale now

https://tickets.cirquedusoleil.com/...5134.1587067125&fac=cds&locale=en-US&skin=wdi


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Next goal: 2500 pages by the time all the WDW parks open


----------



## JaxDad

WonderlandisReality said:


> Next goal: 2500 pages by the time all the WDW parks open


I certainly wouldn't bet against that. Easy money.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

dreamit said:


> Thank you! S/D sounds so _easy_, but I haven’t been successful using that as a return location when playing around with online booking. I’ll take a look at the Transportation board.


My understanding is that S/D (including Alamo) are currently closed due to MLS.


----------



## Disneysoule

2000 whoooo.......2500 before parks open?
Will just take one update on the c word and we will get there quick.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> We’ll be back at 1998 pages once RTeetz purges some posts


I like that year


----------



## cakebaker

Disneysoule said:


> 2000 whoooo.......2500 before parks open?
> Will just take one update on the c word and we will get there quick.


Well, here ya' go then. 6563 cases, 19% percentage of positive. Yuck. I think our last ditch effort to attend the AP preview is getting less and less likely.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I like that year



Its the last year we got a new WDW park.


----------



## AmberMV

Disneysoule said:


> 2000 whoooo.......2500 before parks open?
> Will just take one update on the c word and we will get there quick.


Today's state report:


----------



## unbanshee

MickeyWaffles said:


> She said quarantined for 2 weeks at her home in LA, then drove to her family’s (empty) home in the mountains in CO. She’s driving 30 hours from CO to WDW to cover the opening because she won’t fly. She has said she wouldn’t be going if it wasn’t her job (you know, a freelance theme park journalist who relies on theme parks for income), but okay



Does that explain the high ground she claimed when the parks were closing and covering them was just as much her job then as it is now?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Does that explain the high ground she claimed when the parks were closing and covering them was just as much her job then as it is now?


Let’s give it a rest.


----------



## rteetz

Far too much number talking going on. I’ve been allowing the daily report. Further discussion should take place elsewhere.


----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


> Far too much number talking going on. I’ve been allowing the daily report. Further discussion should take place elsewhere.


Thank you


----------



## dlavender

.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Here is a thread dedicated to the virus numbers in FL:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-opening-grand-closing-florida.3804441/


----------



## rpb718

WonderlandisReality said:


> Next goal: 2500 pages by the time all the WDW parks open



That would be around 33  pages of posts a day.  I think for that to happen there would have to be some extremely bad news in the interim.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> That would be around 33  pages of posts a day.  I think for that to happen there would have to be some extremely bad news in the interim.



A real catch 22. What bad news other than delaying the parks opening would generate 33 pages a day. 

No amount of good news would generate that much talk


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> That would be around 33  pages of posts a day.  I think for that to happen there would have to be some extremely bad news in the interim.




Or another fence gets built...


----------



## Tjddis

Badlands2020 said:


> Disney is too worried about liability and bad press.   They don't care if you hire an uber driven by a random person because that doesn't get attached to their name.   If a minnie van infects a bunch of families the media will be all over the news and easier to trace back to them and the van or driver.   Disney knows they could request and enforce better standards of cleanliness, but its all about risk and their image.   The random uber and lyft drivers most do nothing between riders, its also annoying cause alot don't want the windows down either in hot summer and lose their air conditioning.   I would honestly would highly recommend a rental car easy to fully wipe down once when you get it.   Ubers are pretty risky right now.   Living in a city i have been forced to ride some and i honestly would not recommend it right now if not absolutely necessary.   Most have nothing between them and passenger section since its their cars and they do it part time.    I have spoken to alot of the drivers most told me they do nothing different and just expect to get it at some point.    They don't make that much anyway they are not spending money alot on cleaning supplies and anti bacterial wipes or spray, sorry to speak reality.  I would rent a car right now, takes five minutes to wipe down the entire car and you can just do it once at the beginning.


We have rented cars the last few years.   If you look around you can get some good deals.  We did not use it all the time, but it was nice to have as an option to cover transportation when we did not feel like depending on the sometimes erratic buses.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> That would be around 33  pages of posts a day.  I think for that to happen there would have to be some extremely bad news in the interim.



Well, as news coming in from CM/AP previews of how things are operating and stuff I bet we get some conversation going around that ... but yeah, 33 pages/day,everyday is a lot


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> A real catch 22. What bad news other than delaying the parks opening would generate 33 pages a day.
> 
> No amount of good news would generate that much talk



Are they officially delayed?


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> Are they officially delayed?



No. It’s far too late to delay now.


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> Cirque du soliel: Drawn to Life first performance scheduled for November 5th. Tickets are on sale now


Broadway is closed until at least January 2021. Cirque negotiates with actors equity. We can't even agree on what today's numbers mean. I don't think cirque can financially open with reduced capacity. Nothing wrong with buying tickets but I wouldn't plan a trip in 2020 if your purpose is to see cirque. I wouldn't be shocked if opening is delayed.


----------



## JaxDad

SaintsManiac said:


> Or another fence gets built...


Or air conditioning on the Skyliner...


----------



## Princess Merida

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted.  Im checking into the poly tomorrow and just opened mde and had this pop up


I did try to use this chat several times while staying and it seems that you go into the same chat queue that everyone else not on property is in.  Hopefully they change that as it was hours before getting a CM.  I was only successfully able to get help with dining and anything else I needed by calling the front desk from my room phone.  Enjoy your stay at the Poly!!!


----------



## Mit88

JaxDad said:


> Or air conditioning on the Skyliner...



What happens when it gets a little cold in Florida. Those things become floating ice buckets. They should have put heating systems in them


----------



## rpb718

Speaking of bad news - I've been thinking about our trip still scheduled for October and have come to grips with a hard truth - I just don't look good with a mask on.  I've seen many pictures of folks with masks on, and most look fine.  I've tried several and looked in a mirror but none really cut it.  Think "Silence of the Lambs" - I wished I looked that good.

So yesterday I finally mentioned to DW "I don't think I have the right face for a mask".  Total silence.  I look over and she opened her mouth, but nothing came out.  Over the next few minutes I see a range of emotions coming over her face, and a few smirks.  It was like seeing those 3 dots and waiting for a text response.  Finally, after a few false starts, she says "You're wrong - you have the perfect face for a mask." and quickly left the room.

I had to ponder her response and imagine the other possibilities there could have been. For all I know, variations of "I think you look better in a mask" could have crossed her mind more than once during her struggle.  Come to think of it, I'd be hard pressed to craft a thoughtful response to the same question without any possibility of it being misconstrued in some form or other.  I have a feeling if I were to answer a similar query from DW with the obiquitous "You look fine" or "You look Ok", she'd be trying on different ones until I would mistakenly blurt out something like "You look beautiful in that one" - which then can easily be misinterpreted and my day would turn to crap. 

I've been quarantining too long.


----------



## JaxDad

Mit88 said:


> What happens when it gets a little cold in Florida. Those things become floating ice buckets. They should have put heating systems in them


Or what happens with recirculated air in the era of COVID...


----------



## JaxDad

rpb718 said:


> Speaking of bad news - I've been thinking about our trip still scheduled for October and come to grips with a hard truth - I just don't look good with a mask on.  I've seen many pictures of folks with masks on, and most look fine.  I've tried several and looked in a mirror but none really cut it.  Think "Silence of the Lambs" - I wished I looked that good.
> 
> So yesterday I finally mentioned to DW "I don't think I have the right face for a mask".  Total silence.  I look over and she opened her mouth, but nothing came out.  Over the next few minutes I see a range of emotions coming over her face, and a few smirks.  It was like seeing those 3 dots and waiting for a text response.  Finally, after a few false starts, she says "You're wrong - you have the perfect face for a mask." and quickly left the room.
> 
> I had to ponder her response and imagine the other possibilities there could have been. For all I know, variations of "I think you look better in a mask" could have crossed her mind more than once during her struggle.  Come to think of it, I'd be hard pressed to craft a thoughtful response to the same question without any possibility of it being misconstrued in some form or other.  I have a feeling if I were to answer a similar query from DW with the obiquitous "You look fine" or "You look Ok", she'd be trying on different ones until I would mistakenly blurt out something like "You look beautiful in that one" - which then can easily be misinterpreted and my day would turn to crap.
> 
> I've been quarantining too long.


Does this mask make my butt look big?


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> No. It’s far too late to delay now.



Given that a younger demographic goes to WDW than Universal, I’d expect better outcomes. Of course, Disney transportation is going to be challenging. I’d rent a car.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...-peek-at-cars-retheme-for-catastrophe-canyon/


----------



## MrsBooch

princesscinderella said:


> Yay!! 2000k pages!!! I definitely think we will hit 2020




yes me too but as soon as we hit 2020 my computer will burst into flames because why not - it's the theme of the year.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dentam said:


> Article I found interesting - surveyed 2k people and two thirds said they would not visit a Disney theme park before a vaccine is developed. I've seen a lot of people commenting in other threads who have delayed their trips to later this year or into next year hoping that the parks will be back to normal by then. Without a vaccine, it is very unlikely that will happen. *Sorry to be a downer*


I’m pretty sure availability for park reservations has changed too for resort stays for the first week. I want to say AK was booked on 7/14 or something & now DHS is the only park booked that week.

ETA: For us, that’s all good news. The fewer ppl the better.


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> we will definitely know by opening day on the 11th. For CM and AP previews no transportation is being offered whatsoever, you must drive into your specific park of preview and walk to the entrance, no tram service will be available. It is unclear if tram service will be unavailable once the parks reopen for all



What does this mean for MK? Some form of transportation has to be offered unless they want us to swim or walk through the GF walking path construction. Lol


----------



## LSUmiss

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, they always do this in case of damage done to the room while you are there.


No it’s so you can charge with your magic band back to your room. They don’t do it if you remove your card & won’t allow charged back to your room.


----------



## RWinNOLA

princesscinderella said:


> Yay!! 2000k pages!!! I definitely think we will hit 2020



We might want to hope we don’t get there.  The way 2020 is going, first post on page 2020 would likely be announcement that WDW plans to delay reopening, lol.


----------



## ATL Gator

LSUmiss said:


> I’m pretty sure availability for park reservations has changed too for resort stays for the first week. I want to say AK was booked on 7/14 or something & now DHS is the only park booked that week.


So why don't they go ahead and open up 2020 ticket purchases again to fill their reduced capacity in July and maximize their profits?  Anyone with tickets in hand would've already reserved park days by now I would assume.  Doesn't make any sense...


----------



## LSUmiss

ATL Gator said:


> So why don't they go ahead and open up 2020 ticket purchases again to fill their reduced capacity in July and maximize their profits?  Anyone with tickets in hand would've already reserved park days by now I would assume.  Doesn't make any sense...


I’m wondering if they had planned to but with the numbers, don’t want to look bad doing that now.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

I've heard it said parks will open at 30% once opened. Is this for the rest of the year right now?  Does anyone have any idea how low 30% or what 30% will look like in the parks?


----------



## kylenne

wareagle57 said:


> What does this mean for MK? Some form of transportation has to be offered unless they want us to swim or walk through the GF walking path construction. Lol



Maybe they'll stretch that wire Tink flies down at the end of HEA all the way across the lagoon. (you can fly you can fly you can fly!)


----------



## SarahC97

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard it said parks will open at 30% once opened. Is this for the rest of the year right now?  Does anyone have any idea how low 30% or what 30% will look like in the parks?


I think it depends on if it's 30% of the max capacity or 30% of their average daily capacity -- and Disney hasn't said.


----------



## hertamaniac

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard it said parks will open at 30% once opened. Is this for the rest of the year right now?  Does anyone have any idea how low 30% or what 30% will look like in the parks?



Not sure, but I have heard this 30% number for more than the theme parks.  In the ocean cruise industry, the generally touted number is ~30% capacity as it is near or at the break even point.  Of course, this value was derived pre-virus protocols and resourcing.


----------



## Mit88

mouselovenfamily said:


> I've heard it said parks will open at 30% once opened. Is this for the rest of the year right now?  Does anyone have any idea how low 30% or what 30% will look like in the parks?



I personally think it’s between 15%-20% and likely using max capacity as the reference point.

If it is 30%, then it’s 30% of the average daily capacity as 30% of max capacity is a very large amount of people, and given how cautious about the opening Disney is, I really doubt we see ~30,000 people allowed at MK and Epcot to start.

The capacity limits will increase over time through the year.Probably slower to start due to the situation in Florida right now. My guess is a 5-10% bump after the first month and a 5% bump after every 2-3 weeks thereafter.

these are my guesses, nothing to bank on


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> What does this mean for MK? Some form of transportation has to be offered unless they want us to swim or walk through the GF walking path construction. Lol


Ferry and monorail will be open,  we just have to walk to the ttc


----------



## yulilin3

Im at fantasia mini golf grabbing some video and you can hear the safety spiel coming from dhs every 15 minutes
Btw they're taking temp here too


----------



## Marthasor

wareagle57 said:


> What does this mean for MK? Some form of transportation has to be offered unless they want us to swim or walk through the GF walking path construction. Lol



Not convenient, but you can always walk from GF to Poly (unless they block that off) and walk to TTC or uber/lyft to the CR entrance and walk from there.


----------



## Katrina Y

LSUmiss said:


> No it’s so you can charge with your magic band back to your room. They don’t do it if you remove your card & won’t allow charged back to your room.


----------



## LSUmiss

No offense but a CM chat is not reliable. If you don’t want to charge to your room, you can remove the credit card on file & they won’t charge you. I did it one trip b/c I had multiple reservations in one stay & they kept charging me.


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone heard anything about rainforest opening in DS? I know it’s awful, but DS likes it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Im at fantasia mini golf grabbing some video and you can hear the safety spiel coming from dhs every 15 minutes
> Btw they're taking temp here too




I feel like I finally got to participate in things yesterday as it was the first time I went somewhere that checked my temperature ..... granted it was at the barber shop so not nearly as fun as a theme park (or mini golf) but hey, baby steps


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> I consider myself versed on many things WDW but staying at resorts is not one of them
> I am checking into the Poly today and my card was charged and refunded $100, the charge says front desk. Is this normal? the room was paid in full when I booked back in April


I can't answer your question unfortunately...maybe the hold anount???   But excited to hear you're staying at Polynesian...we'll be staying there for the first time first week of Sept.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  If you have time; could you let us know about food options (is it basically full menu at counter service) ...any info. on pool?  I assume capacity won't be an issue while you're there.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mouselovenfamily

If everything goes as planned, it will be very interesting to see what the 30% actually looks like. On a typical crowd Park calendar I wonder if we will be in a 2-4 range? I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## brockash

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone heard anything about rainforest opening in DS? I know it’s awful, but DS likes it.


Yes...my kiddos like it too.  Seems so odd to be one of the only things not open.  It's listed as the AK location opening, but nothing about the DS one.  My sister said when she was looking at what was opened in DS; RFC wasn't listed at all...like not even closed; it was just missing completely.


----------



## JacknSally

Katrina Y said:


> (screenshot)



*I’ve managed non-Disney hotels and can confirm this CM is correct - most hotels do this for anything that would incur a charge. Room charges (food, drinks), long distance phone calls, smoking in non-smoking rooms, damages to rooms, etc. The authorization that gets placed on the card at check-in is to make sure the card used for incidentals is valid and has funds available. Too many people try to use expired cards or empty gift cards. 

The incidental authorization is just that - an authorization. If you don’t do anything that would require you to pay for incidentals, the authorization gets released at check-out. It does put a hold on those funds on your card, and it shows on the customer’s end as a pending charge, though. @yulilin3 that is likely what you saw.

@LSUmiss is also correct, though - Disney, unlike most non-Disney hotels, gives you the option to not have a card on file for incidentals.*


----------



## Spaceguy55

JacknSally said:


> *@LSUmiss is also correct, though - Disney, unlike most non-Disney hotels, gives you the option to not have a card on file for incidentals.*


That would be because if you don't pay your incidentals you can't come back..


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Someone a few days ago made a post about the debacle at CCVs and I believe it had to do with folks not following rules.  Sorry, I’m way behind and kept reading ahead to see if I could find anything about it and then lost the original post.  I have searched through the threads to read more about this as we have an upcoming stay at CCV reschedule from both BCV and VGF as pool access has been limited but have been unable to find anything using the search function.  Can someone either tell me where this was discussed or fill me in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyEater

hereforthechurros said:


> I understand the point about cleaning anything cloth vs. plastic chairs like in the buses, but don’t agree it’s not worth running them without car seats. We’ve taken Minnie vans countless times and only once needed a car seat. They could easily run some, with no car seat options, and people without kids or kids old enough to not need car seats would still use them.
> 
> But my take is a fruitless one. Clearly wdw has run the numbers and knows better.



If you didn't need the car seats, why take a mini van instead of lyft or uber?


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> I can't answer your question unfortunately...maybe the hold anount???   But excited to hear you're staying at Polynesian...we'll be staying there for the first time first week of Sept.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  If you have time; could you let us know about food options (is it basically full menu at counter service) ...any info. on pool?  I assume capacity won't be an issue while you're there.  Thanks so much!


Streaming on my page at 3pm, full walkthrough


----------



## Katrina Y

Please Help, the disboard conversations have been bombarding my email and I can’t figure out what to do to stop it. I unchecked the email button in my settings, but I am still getting a gazillion emails a day. How do I stop the emails. TIA


----------



## JacknSally

Katrina Y said:


> Please Help, the disboard conversations have been bombarding my email and I can’t figure out what to do to stop it. I unchecked the email button in my settings, but I am still getting a gazillion emails a day. How do I stop the emails. TIA



*Scroll up to the top of the page and you should see a button that says "unwatch". Click that, and click it again when it says "watch" - it should give you a radio button option to watch without receiving email notifications. You'll need to do that for any thread you've posted in (you only have to do it once per thread, though) as it defaults to watching with emails when you respond to a thread.*


----------



## kylenne

DisneyEater said:


> If you didn't need the car seats, why take a mini van instead of lyft or uber?



I don't have kids, but I have taken Minnie Vans a few times over a regular Lyft. I tend to do this going to Disney Springs because ime regular rideshare drivers can sometimes get confused by the dropoff procedures there and it's made me late for an ADR at least once. The other times were solely due to the preferential dropoff and pickup locations Minnie Vans have. Last August despite my best efforts I felt overcome by the heat at Epcot (the FP line at Spaceship Earth was backed up and I spent good chunk of it dying in the sun) and got a MV back to French Quarter because I was physically unable to walk anymore in the hot sun to where Lyft and Uber are allowed to pick up. Another time I got one because I was running late for a 7DMT FP before Villains After Hours, and even having Lyft drop me off at CR to walk would have taken too much time. I definitely would not have made it if I hadn't been dropped off right at the gate.

It helps that Lyft promos and credits can be applied to take some of the sting out of the pricing.

ETA: the Minnie Van driver when I was sick from the heat was absolutely wonderful, he helped me in and out of the car, gave me bottled water and would not leave once we got to POFQ until I insisted I would be ok getting back to my room. Not that a regular rideshare driver is necessarily bad or anything, but the Minnie Van drivers are the cream of the CM crop and really go out of their way for guests.


----------



## Krandor

Katrina Y said:


> Please Help, the disboard conversations have been bombarding my email and I can’t figure out what to do to stop it. I unchecked the email button in my settings, but I am still getting a gazillion emails a day. How do I stop the emails. TIA



Are you watching with emails?  Have you tried hitting the unwatch button at the top of the thread?


----------



## vinotinto

AmberMV said:


> Do we know if Shanghai Disney has restarted the AP clock yet?
> 
> Personally I would be more in favor of delayed clock restart on AP, with no access to parks and no refund, until "initial reopening period" was finished, even if that meant a while rather than immediate restart with limited park access.
> 
> I don't know how many others feel the same but I feel like I've seen quite a few people here who would happily wait a while to revisit if it meant no penalty against their AP time.


I would be very unhappy with that solution. At the end of the day, there won't be a solution that fits all the Passholders, given that everyone has trips at different times, live in different places, can take vacation at different times, and have different comfort levels with the virus. In our case, we have APs that expire this summer, have had a trip planned for July since last August, and will likely be unable to visit in the Fall or winter, so if I could not use my AP for this trip during the initial reopening period, I would be pretty mad and would have to cancel because I am not purchasing separate tickets for something that should be covered by the AP.

The other issue is that it is not clear how long the "initial reopening period" is. It could be just through December. Or, it could be through September 2021. Or, it could be longer. The only thing we know is that a Park Reservation system is in place until at least September 2021, but will likely be in place longer than that.

I think that the ability to get the choice of a refund for the closing period or an extension covers at least the bulk of the Passholders and if someone is not satisfied with these options, they should contact the Passholder line and request a refund for the entire time left on their AP and I think there is a good chance they will eventually refund that entire period.


----------



## Katrina Y

JacknSally said:


> *Scroll up to the top of the page and you should see a button that says "unwatch". Click that, and click it again when it says "watch" - it should give you a radio button option to watch without receiving email notifications. You'll need to do that for any thread you've posted in (you only have to do it once per thread, though) as it defaults to watching with emails when you respond to a thread.*


That worked!


----------



## BrianR

kylenne said:


> I don't have kids, but I have taken Minnie Vans a few times over a regular Lyft. I tend to do this going to Disney Springs because ime regular rideshare drivers can sometimes get confused by the dropoff procedures there and it's made me late for an ADR at least once. The other times were solely due to the preferential dropoff and pickup locations Minnie Vans have. Last August despite my best efforts I felt overcome by the heat at Epcot (the FP line at Spaceship Earth was backed up and I spent good chunk of it dying in the sun) and got a MV back to French Quarter because I was physically unable to walk anymore in the hot sun to where Lyft and Uber are allowed to pick up. Another time I got one because I was running late for a 7DMT FP before Villains After Hours, and even having Lyft drop me off at CR to walk would have taken too much time. I definitely would not have made it if I hadn't been dropped off right at the gate.
> 
> It helps that Lyft promos and credits can be applied to take some of the sting out of the pricing.
> 
> ETA: the Minnie Van driver when I was sick from the heat was absolutely wonderful, he helped me in and out of the car, gave me bottled water and would not leave once we got to POFQ until I insisted I would be ok getting back to my room. Not that a regular rideshare driver is necessarily bad or anything, but the Minnie Van drivers are the cream of the CM crop and really go out of their way for guests.


Yeah a Minnie Van saved us after we were stuck on Pirates for 2 hours last year on our day back to the airport.  Got us from MK to OKW in record time.  Got out of the car just as the bus was pulling up.  If they weren't there we would have missed tragical express.  They're great!


----------



## BrianR

vinotinto said:


> I think that the ability to get the choice of a refund for the closing period or an extension covers at least the bulk of the Passholders and if someone is not satisfied with these options, they should contact the Passholder line and request a refund for the entire time left on their AP and I think there is a good chance they will eventually refund that entire period.



Ideally our AP was going to expire after the end of our trip this month.  If I can get a refund for those days in the middle yet still have it active to the normal expiration it would be great and more than offset the "new buy" premium when we do get them again.


----------



## Arguetafamily

****UPDATE TICKETS****
Not done checking out yet- I can make changes to my themepark tickets finally!!!! 

We have 2 day park hoppers, with DVC stay on points. Able to only change the number of days NOT the park hopper option.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Im at fantasia mini golf grabbing some video and you can hear the safety spiel coming from dhs every 15 minutes
> Btw they're taking temp here too


Are the still using hand held ones or did they final get some sand underneath thermo ones for temps?


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> Are the still using hand held ones or did they final get some sand underneath thermo ones for temps?


Handheld
Also when i drove into the poly by the ttc the tents are up for temp checks


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> I don't have kids, but I have taken Minnie Vans a few times over a regular Lyft. I tend to do this going to Disney Springs because ime regular rideshare drivers can sometimes get confused by the dropoff procedures there and it's made me late for an ADR at least once. The other times were solely due to the preferential dropoff and pickup locations Minnie Vans have. Last August despite my best efforts I felt overcome by the heat at Epcot (the FP line at Spaceship Earth was backed up and I spent good chunk of it dying in the sun) and got a MV back to French Quarter because I was physically unable to walk anymore in the hot sun to where Lyft and Uber are allowed to pick up. Another time I got one because I was running late for a 7DMT FP before Villains After Hours, and even having Lyft drop me off at CR to walk would have taken too much time. I definitely would not have made it if I hadn't been dropped off right at the gate.
> 
> It helps that Lyft promos and credits can be applied to take some of the sting out of the pricing.
> 
> ETA: the Minnie Van driver when I was sick from the heat was absolutely wonderful, he helped me in and out of the car, gave me bottled water and would not leave once we got to POFQ until I insisted I would be ok getting back to my room. Not that a regular rideshare driver is necessarily bad or anything, but the Minnie Van drivers are the cream of the CM crop and really go out of their way for guests.




I had a FABULOUS Minnie Van driver when they first launched it. He took us from BC to AKL and when we told him we had never been there before he walked us into the building and to Sanaa! Amazing service. 

And the one we had on July 4th from the MK to AKL was the best $50 I have EVER spent at Disney. LOL

I really hope they bring it back soon.


----------



## kylenne

brockash said:


> I can't answer your question unfortunately...maybe the hold anount???   But excited to hear you're staying at Polynesian...we'll be staying there for the first time first week of Sept.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  If you have time; could you let us know about food options (is it basically full menu at counter service) ...any info. on pool?  I assume capacity won't be an issue while you're there.  Thanks so much!



I wish your first time at the Poly was under better circumstances but it's my favorite resort and you'll love it! I think the Poly is one of the best resorts for food because it's not the usual burgers and nuggets, though they do have options for non adventurous eaters. Capt Cook's looks like it basically has the full menu from what I saw. The Thai Coconut Meatballs are my favorite QS meal on property, only the Satu'li bowls can come close lol. I am also staying there the first week of Sept. (just Labor Day weekend) and I hope the Oasis pool bar will be open by then because it has some great items too.


----------



## Pksmom03

unbanshee said:


> Does that explain the high ground she claimed when the parks were closing and covering them was just as much her job then as it is now?





brockash said:


> Yes...my kiddos like it too.  Seems so odd to be one of the only things not open.  It's listed as the AK location opening, but nothing about the DS one.  My sister said when she was looking at what was opened in DS; RFC wasn't listed at all...like not even closed; it was just missing completely.


Oh dear lord, my child will have a fit if they close this restaurant. We always go there and Sci Fi at DHS every trip.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Very excited to say I am going to CM preview for MK on the 7th (thanks Disboard friend!!) to AK on the 8th with my DD and DHS on the 13th with a friend. aside from AP preview and my 3 regular AP reservations. So lots of content to come, live streaming on my page (link in my signature) and SiDisney and taking lots of videos for SiDisney
> Anything in particular you want me to focus on through my tear filled eyes?
> I'm planning on focusing on safety and cleaning procedures, ride loading, restaurant and shops walk throughs, relaxation zones (masks free) and hoping to get some of those pop up parades


That sounds great! I'm particularly interested in learning about mask enforcement and security / bag check. I always go bagless, but now with the need to bring extra masks and sanitizer, I may have to bring a small bag, but don't want anyone touching it and don't want to stand in a line.


----------



## Pens Fan

Arguetafamily said:


> ****UPDATE TICKETS****
> Not done checking out yet- I can make changes to my themepark tickets finally!!!!
> 
> We have 2 day park hoppers, with DVC stay on points. Able to only change the number of days NOT the park hopper option.



When are you going?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Arguetafamily said:


> ****UPDATE TICKETS****
> Not done checking out yet- I can make changes to my themepark tickets finally!!!!
> 
> We have 2 day park hoppers, with DVC stay on points. Able to only change the number of days NOT the park hopper option.



Do you mind sharing where on the MDE you are able to add days? Everything I click just brings me to the “Know before you go” page.

We are also DVC stay with 5 day tickets and looking to add one day.

ETA:  July 2020 reservation


----------



## CogsworthTN

kylenne said:


> I wish your first time at the Poly was under better circumstances but it's my favorite resort and you'll love it! I think the Poly is one of the best resorts for food because it's not the usual burgers and nuggets, though they do have options for non adventurous eaters. Capt Cook's looks like it basically has the full menu from what I saw. The Thai Coconut Meatballs are my favorite QS meal on property, only the Satu'li bowls can come close lol. I am also staying there the first week of Sept. (just Labor Day weekend) and I hope the Oasis pool bar will be open by then because it has some great items too.


Do you usually stay club level at Poly or regular room? DH and I have never stayed at Poly, but we have booked club level there September 30-October 4 2021. We wanted to celebrate Walt Disneys 50th at the resort that also opened that day. We are so excited. Whenever we stay at the GF we always walk over to Poly and get a drink at Trader Sams. We love the vibe Poly has. We are still waiiting to book rest of our stay (Disney shut off reservations). We either are going to add more days and stay at Poly the entire trip or book BWI October 4-9. I am afraid I might get tired of the club level food for that many nights. I will definitely have to try those Thai coconut meatballs.


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> I wish your first time at the Poly was under better circumstances but it's my favorite resort and you'll love it! I think the Poly is one of the best resorts for food because it's not the usual burgers and nuggets, though they do have options for non adventurous eaters. Capt Cook's looks like it basically has the full menu from what I saw. The Thai Coconut Meatballs are my favorite QS meal on property, only the Satu'li bowls can come close lol. I am also staying there the first week of Sept. (just Labor Day weekend) and I hope the Oasis pool bar will be open by then because it has some great items too.


Look what i just had,  it's so good


----------



## Arguetafamily

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you mind sharing where on the MDE you are able to add days? Everything I click just brings me to the “Know before you go” page.
> 
> We are also DVC stay with 5 day tickets and looking to add one day.
> 
> ETA:  July 2020 reservation


----------



## Arguetafamily

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you mind sharing where on the MDE you are able to add days? Everything I click just brings me to the “Know before you go” page.
> 
> We are also DVC stay with 5 day tickets and looking to add one day.
> 
> ETA:  July 2020 reservation



Only on the website version. MDE and then in order of the screenshots  Hope it works


----------



## Llama mama

Anymore whispers about a few more dining openings, or resort extras opening . I am hoping once Contemporary opens on July 10 they open up cabana rentals like GF is offering. Or maybe even the coffee shop inside the Contemporary.


----------



## crayon3448

Do we still get the voucher for a free game of mini golf with a package stay?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Arguetafamily said:


> Only on the website version. MDE and then in order of the screenshots  Hope it works



Hmmm....thanks for posting that.

I’m on the website version but when I follow the steps you’ve provided I don’t see the “Change Ticket” option below my tickets.

When is your trip?


----------



## Arguetafamily

RWinNOLA said:


> Hmmm....thanks for posting that.
> 
> I’m on the website version but when I follow the steps you’ve provided I don’t see the “Change Ticket” option below my tickets.
> 
> When is your trip?



July 16-20


----------



## princesscinderella

yulilin3 said:


> Ferry and monorail will be open,  we just have to walk to the ttc



Is the TTC still a mess of construction walls for the tram area?


----------



## AmberMV

Did anyone who has been staying at the resorts since they reopened get any pixie dust upgrades at check-in?  Or everything purchased is what you got?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Arguetafamily said:


> July 16-20



Weird. I’m there about the same time as you.

I must be in some kind of Disney jail.  I’m not getting e-mails, I had to call to make dining reservations because of the “paws” and now I can’t add a day to my tickets!!!


----------



## ONUAtrain

I was able to get there using an incognito window, got all the way to a purchase screen but didn't let me complete saying no park reservations available. So must not be live?


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Did anyone who has been staying at the resorts since they reopened get any pixie dust upgrades at check-in?  Or everything purchased is what you got?



The first 250 people at check-in will receive a Limited edition “Vacation ruined Fence” pin.


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> Weird. I’m there about the same time as you.
> 
> I must be in some kind of Disney jail.  I’m not getting e-mails, I had to call to make dining reservations because of the “paws” and now I can’t add a day to my tickets!!!


Me too on jail. I don’t need a day so haven’t tried that.


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> Is the TTC still a mess of construction walls for the tram area?


It's all done


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> Look what i just had,  it's so good



You have me crying into my Chipotle now lol I can just taste that sauce on the rice!


----------



## hereforthechurros

DisneyEater said:


> If you didn't need the car seats, why take a mini van instead of lyft or uber?


Minnie Vans can drop you where Ubers/Lyfts can't at a few places around property. MK being the most important one. That and it's the only time outside a VIP tour you get a CM one on one. Their knowledge is awesome! Our son has aged out of car seats but will still enjoy taking them from time to time, but we also use Lyft/Uber liberally as well.


----------



## kylenne

CogsworthTN said:


> Do you usually stay club level at Poly or regular room? DH and I have never stayed at Poly, but we have booked club level there September 30-October 4 2021. We wanted to celebrate Walt Disneys 50th at the resort that also opened that day. We are so excited. Whenever we stay at the GF we always walk over to Poly and get a drink at Trader Sams. We love the vibe Poly has. We are still waiiting to book rest of our stay (Disney shut off reservations). We either are going to add more days and stay at Poly the entire trip or book BWI October 4-9. I am afraid I might get tired of the club level food for that many nights. I will definitely have to try those Thai coconut meatballs.



Only regular so far. Our first CL stay was supposed to be this past May, because we had a great AP rate.   We decided to go next May instead and we will take the extra time to save up and go for 2 weeks. Since it's a milestone birthday trip for me we're splitting between Poly CL and GF main building! For the 50th weekend we are booked CR CL.

Those meatballs are life though. I swear they put crack in that sauce lol


----------



## roth697

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, they always do this in case of damage done to the room while you are there.



Also to protect themselves from room charges on magic bands


----------



## JacknSally

*@kylenne you are making me SO hungry   *


----------



## JacknSally

*@yulilin3 is live now at the Poly!*

Link


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *@kylenne you are making me SO hungry  *



I was looking through my pics, hopefully the pork fried rice is still on the menu


----------



## Arguetafamily

RWinNOLA said:


> Weird. I’m there about the same time as you.
> 
> I must be in some kind of Disney jail.  I’m not getting e-mails, I had to call to make dining reservations because of the “paws” and now I can’t add a day to my tickets!!!



It wouldn't allow me to checkout  
Guess it isn't live, like someone else said.


----------



## vinotinto

Llama mama said:


> Anymore whispers about a few more dining openings, or resort extras opening . I am hoping once Contemporary opens on July 10 they open up cabana rentals like GF is offering. Or maybe even the coffee shop inside the Contemporary.


Or the pool bar.


----------



## Shelleyfs

Pens Fan said:


> *Delivery Option:* Package delivery to the front of our theme parks or to Disney Resort hotels will be suspended. However, shipping merchandise to Guests’ homes in the US will continue to be available. Certain restrictions apply.



I think this bothers me more than almost any change so far and it's a perk that we probably use more than anything staying on property.  It's nice not to have to schelp around the park with 2 droids and a light saber, for example, and not have to leave early to take stuff back to the resort before dinner.


----------



## Spridell

6 players from the MLS test positive and are isolated in a separate part of the hotel.

I am sure we will hear reports of someone from the NBA also testing positive while on campus


https://nypost.com/2020/07/01/mls-b...utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278405399234801664


----------



## rpb718

vinotinto said:


> That sounds great! I'm particularly interested in learning about mask enforcement and security / bag check. *I always go backless*, but now with the need to bring extra masks and sanitizer, I may have to bring a small bag, but don't want anyone touching it and don't want to stand in a line.



Took me a minute or so to figure this out.  I can be so stupid sometimes.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278405399234801664



Starting to think Disneyland will not be opening for the remainder of 2020. At best, we’re looking at September/October


----------



## BrianR

Spridell said:


> 6 players from the MLS test positive and are isolated in a separate part of the hotel.
> 
> I am sure we will hear reports of someone from the NBA also testing positive while on campus
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/07/01/mls-b...utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter


All players were from FC Dallas, and based on their timing most likely picked it up before arriving in the Swolphin Zone.


----------



## Spridell

BrianR said:


> All players were from FC Dallas, and based on their timing most likely picked it up before arriving in the Swolphin Zone.


yes it looks like that


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> Starting to think Disneyland will not be opening for the remainder of 2020. At best, we’re looking at September/October



Geez.....I read that quickly without particularly paying attention to the governors name (assumes Florida) then I scanned and saw Orange County on the list and thought, so much for reopening.


----------



## vinotinto

rpb718 said:


> Took me a minute or so to figure this out.  I can be so stupid sometimes.


LOL, I better go back and edit that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278405399234801664



In NY Cuomo said today that they are pushing back indefinitely opening indoor dining.  .... that really seems to be something focused on for spreading.  I know Florida is different but wonder if they could push back on this element too eventually


----------



## rteetz

RWinNOLA said:


> Geez.....I read that quickly without particularly paying attention to the governors name (assumes Florida) then I scanned and saw Orange County on the list and thought, so much for reopening.


Both Disneyland and WDW are in Orange County. It’s sort of funny how that worked out. WDW is also in part of Osceola County tho too.


----------



## Mit88

RWinNOLA said:


> Geez.....I read that quickly without particularly paying attention to the governors name (assumes Florida) then I scanned and saw Orange County on the list and thought, so much for reopening.



Yeah, when it comes to talking counties and the Disney parks, it gets a little confusing if you’re not paying attention


----------



## Llama mama

vinotinto said:


> Or the pool bar.


Yes!!


----------



## skeeter31

BrianR said:


> All players were from FC Dallas, and based on their timing most likely picked it up before arriving in the Swolphin Zone.


According to the article on ESPN, only 2 tested positive upon arrival at Disney, the other 4 tested positive a few days later, so may have been infected by the first 2. There’s also some rumblings that Dallas could be asked to leave the tournament altogether


----------



## Sandiz08

skeeter31 said:


> According to the article on ESPN, only 2 tested positive upon arrival at Disney, the other 4 tested positive a few days later, so may have been infected by the first 2. There’s also some rumblings that Dallas could be asked to leave the tournament altogether


Being that they traveled, also very likely they were asymptomatic.


----------



## Princess Merida

AmberMV said:


> Did anyone who has been staying at the resorts since they reopened get any pixie dust upgrades at check-in?  Or everything purchased is what you got?


No upgrades for us for either of our rooms.


----------



## jkh36619

The ONLY thing that I hesitate about going is if I do get sick down there it would ruin my vacation and I would be out all the money. If I was more local, I'd be there for sure.


----------



## woody337

vinotinto said:


> That sounds great! I'm particularly interested in learning about mask enforcement and security / bag check. I always go bagless, but now with the need to bring extra masks and sanitizer, I may have to bring a small bag, but don't want anyone touching it and don't want to stand in a line.


Does anyone have any idea on how the security points will be handled going forward?


----------



## mouselovenfamily

woody337 said:


> Does anyone have any idea on how the security points will be handled going forward?



Hoping to get this and so much more info after some get to do the pre park opening dates : )


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Spridell said:


> Right. Universal and other smaller parks in Orlando have been open at least a month now.
> 
> We have heard NOTHING about an outbreak from any of the parks.  ANd trust me, if there was one, we would of heard about it somewhere.



I agree. I do think Disney is a little different as I think many more people will be flying in from out of state vs. who has been visiting Universal. That may impact the situation there.

While there hasn’t been a reported outbreak yet, there definitely could be one at some point. I don’t think there are going to be 0 cases of transmission over the next few months. If there are 0 cases of transmission, that would be great. I don’t think that’ll be the case, but it would be great.

Not sure why someone would think it would
“fun to watch” cases rise ... I am concerned about the parks reopening, but I certainly would not be celebrating if there is an outbreak.


----------



## Mit88

TexasErin said:


> We have a couple in this thread who seem to also want bad news to prove they are right in not going. Pretty sure they have “told you so“ embroidered on their throw pillow....



Sad, but unfortunately true. There are people that are genuine in their concerns, and then there are others than don’t want people to be able to enjoy Disney when they cant. They’re opening. Its no one’s business why people choose, or choose not to go to Disney. 

Recklessness will be taken care of by Disney CMs. Some will get away with it due to CMs not following individual guests around wherever they go

But for the most part I’m seeing future guests that are like myself, safety to ourselves and other guests and CMs is priority #1.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Jacq7414 said:


> I believe it’s just NYC though. The other counties that are in phase 3 (which is the entire state aside from NYC) are already allowed to do indoor dining. I’m on Long Island and it’s still available here.



Yes, its literally only for NYC. As if people won't travel to Long Island or any other part of NY to go indoor dining. Sadly, its going to devastate the restaurants and many people are now losing their job for good because of it. Weeks of yes everything will open together etc etc. Last week, oh yes we look good for opening indoor dining, to nope now all of a sudden we are going to change it specifically for just NYC.

He said its because " People aren't complying in NYC for outdoors " And " because the spread is high in other parts of the country "

Well comparing an outdoor bar scene, to a restaurant being 50 percent open with people 6' apart is a big difference. Just stop giving out alcohol from the places and just let them eat. I bet that completely stops the parties infront of places. Didn't even let restaurant's open for 2 weeks and see if any spikes happen, and throws the wrench at them a few days before opening, when places bought more food and already rehired some staff. Sad. Feel bad for NYC

In the end though, it's not really Disney related anyway, but I don't think Disney would change anything based off what NYC is doing.


----------



## MichelinMan

skeeter31 said:


> According to the article on ESPN, only 2 tested positive upon arrival at Disney, the other 4 tested positive a few days later, so may have been infected by the first 2. There’s also some rumblings that Dallas could be asked to leave the tournament altogether


Difficult to prove, as you can be infectious for up to 14 days. Could be just as likely to have been picked up en-route, and the initial testing missed it (it takes 24-48 hours for tests to pick up an infection, so a lot of tests that come back negative may be done a bit too early). We are asking offshore workers here in the UK to isolate for 24-48 hours before taking the tests. Even then, there is a 7% false negative rate.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> According to the article on ESPN, only 2 tested positive upon arrival at Disney, the other 4 tested positive a few days later, so may have been infected by the first 2. There’s also some rumblings that Dallas could be asked to leave the tournament altogether



If teams trying to play in a bubble can't even make it work, things like college football in the fall is going to be a problem.


----------



## MichelinMan

Spridell said:


> Right. Universal and other smaller parks in Orlando have been open at least a month now.
> 
> We have heard NOTHING about an outbreak from any of the parks.  ANd trust me, if there was one, we would of heard about it somewhere.


I'm not sure you would. It is very difficult to prove conclusively where somebody has contracted a virus from, if you are talking about guests. I suspect some transmission will be taking place everywhere (even Universal), but it will get lost in all the other data and cases.

Outbreaks within the staff, however, will be easier to spot - but no signs yet of anything adverse happening there which is good news.


----------



## Mit88

I’m not a lawyer, and I dont pretend to be one on the internet, but if the media were to single out Disney for COVID cases when it can’t be proven, that could be terms for lawful action, would it not?


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I’m not a lawyer, and I dont pretend to be one on the internet, but if the media were to single out Disney for COVID cases when it can’t be proven, that could be terms for lawful action, would it not?



It doesn't have to be 100% proveable.   As long as their is good reason to believe it is true and the media doesn't know it is false then there is no real cause for action.


----------



## dlavender

https://deadline.com/2020/07/actors...-coronavirus-safety-plan-rejected-1202975296/
This doesn't change anything, I don't think in regards to opening. Just sharing as it relates.


----------



## Krandor

MichelinMan said:


> I'm not sure you would. It is very difficult to prove conclusively where somebody has contracted a virus from, if you are talking about guests. I suspect some transmission will be taking place everywhere (even Universal), but it will get lost in all the other data and cases.
> 
> Outbreaks within the staff, however, will be easier to spot - but no signs yet of anything adverse happening there which is good news.




Prove 100% no but if we had good contact tracing like other countries do then we could determine it with reasonable certainty.  Unfortunately, we don't which is one reason we are in the mess we are.


----------



## rpb718

Some of the best restaurants I've visited in the few times I was in NYC are little hole-in-the-wall places with THE most amazing food.  I positively ache for NYC businesses.


----------



## Krandor

jkh36619 said:


> Sadly I do not think there will be fall college sports.



I'm coming around to that.  Used to think it would happen and only question is fans or no fans.  However watching all these cases of college players, NBA, and MLS I'm having my doubts about it even though I have some friends who are like "go on and play ball.  no problem if the 18-22 year olds in great health get it.  They have almost 0% chance of complications.  Let's play ball"


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> I’m not a lawyer, and I dont pretend to be one on the internet, but if the media were to single out Disney for COVID cases when it can’t be proven, that could be terms for lawful action, would it not?


There is an extremely high burden of proof in libel cases. I'm not sure it would be realistic for them to pursue.

** For entertainment purposes only. Do not take legal advice from an online Disney chat forum **


----------



## MichelinMan

Mit88 said:


> I’m not a lawyer, and I dont pretend to be one on the internet, but if the media were to single out Disney for COVID cases when it can’t be proven, that could be terms for lawful action, would it not?


Depends on how something is worded.

For example "10 people who stayed at WDW have contracted Covid" would just be stating a fact, without necessarily laying any blame (although readers would automatically try to link the two!). But no grounds for lawful action. 

But phrase it as "10 people contracted Covid whilst staying at WDW" would be on slightly dodgy ground. For an average vacation, it would be nigh on impossible to prove that the virus is caught whilst staying on site, due to the up to 14 days incubation period.

But journalists are pretty clued up about this sort of stuff, and are very clever with their words mostly.


----------



## vinotinto

RWinNOLA said:


> Weird. I’m there about the same time as you.
> 
> I must be in some kind of Disney jail.  I’m not getting e-mails, I had to call to make dining reservations because of the “paws” and now I can’t add a day to my tickets!!!


I’m totally in Disney jail. I had to call to do my Park reservations (could only make one day). Could not get through on that Monday And was hours on hold on Tuesday. Then, they had to switch me to CR because Poly won’t be open and the studios were full (That also took a while). my AP was extended, but does not show under Annual Passes. And I didn’t get any notification about the previews (not that I could go anyway, but still). Yeah, Disney jail for me too!


----------



## RachelTori

TexasErin said:


> We have a couple in this thread who seem to also want bad news to prove they are right in not going. Pretty sure they have “told you so“ embroidered on their throw pillow....



I have a daughter and son-in-law who are WDW CMs. Both are concerned for everyone’s safety (including their own and their fellow CMs), but are happily planning to welcome guests back and planning to give those guests a magical vacation. 

SHAME ON anyone who hopes a Disney reopening turns out to be an ‘I told you so’.    People’s lives and livelihoods are on the line.

Thank you to those of you who are planning to visit, will follow the rules Disney implements, and treats the wonderful CMs with the respect they deserve. I know that is most of you.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> I'm coming around to that.  Used to think it would happen and only question is fans or no fans.  However watching all these cases of college players, NBA, and MLS I'm having my doubts about it even though I have some friends who are like "go on and play ball.  no problem if the 18-22 year olds in great health get it.  They have almost 0% chance of complications.  Let's play ball"



Apparently a majority of them testing positive, would have never even known if they weren't being tested for the sport. With no symptoms. So, in theory, it can be a plus having them tested all the time, and to keep whoever's infected and not deemed clear yet, isolated, till ready to return

The real issue I see is what happens if a few of your top players get a positive, then how does the team even compete with a chance of actually winning?


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> It doesn't have to be 100% proveable.   As long as their is good reason to believe it is true and the media doesn't know it is false then there is no real cause for action.



But I would think there’s a threshold where Disney becomes proactive in that type of defamation. But if we start hearing stories that are unproven about thousands of Disney guests contracting the virus, I could see them take some sort of action.

If it’s on an individual basis like the 1 guy in March, I could see them accepting the responsibility


----------



## MichelinMan

Krandor said:


> Prove 100% no but if we had good contact tracing like other countries do then we could determine it with reasonable certainty.  Unfortunately, we don't which is one reason we are in the mess we are.


Whilst some countries do have a contact tracing app, uptake of it is pretty low in those countries, so I am not so sure that having an app is the holy grail people think it might be. I believe that a quarter of the people who installed it in France have already uninstalled it even!


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> But I would think there’s a threshold where Disney becomes proactive in that type of defamation. But if we start hearing stories that are unproven about thousands of Disney guests contracting the virus, I could see them take some sort of action.
> 
> If it’s on an individual basis like the 1 guy in March, I could see them accepting the responsibility



Sueing the media is very very difficult.  They basically have to know it is false and still report it for legal action to make much of a difference.  Very very unlikely to happen and even less likely to be successful.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

dlavender said:


> https://deadline.com/2020/07/actors...-coronavirus-safety-plan-rejected-1202975296/
> This doesn't change anything, I don't think in regards to opening. Just sharing as it relates.



" The email follows last week *demands* by Equity... It is deeply *disturbing

Please join us on social media and help the public understand that a park without testing is putting performers and patrons alike at risk,” the message states. "*

No wonder things can't get done, when you're demanding things. Just have a nice, decent conversation, without throwing someone under the bus and work together, instead of demanding things and basically telling the public that we are not educated enough to understand common sense issues. I also believe Equity represents a very small percentage of total Disney workers correct?


----------



## Krandor

MichelinMan said:


> Whilst some countries do have a contact tracing app, uptake of it is pretty low in those countries, so I am not so sure that having an app is the holy grail people think it might be. I believe that a quarter of the people who installed it in France have already uninstalled it even!



it is not just an app. It is dedicated contact tracing people. That is how many countries are keeping cases low. when somebody is positive they can trace back who they had contact with and get those people isolated and tested. No it isn't 100% but the more people you can catch that way the better off places are. 

Anyway getting off topic.  Back to disney


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> " The email follows last week *demands* by Equity... It is deeply *disturbing
> 
> Please join us on social media and help the public understand that a park without testing is putting performers and patrons alike at risk,” the message states. "*
> 
> No wonder things can't get done, when you're demanding things. Just have a nice, decent conversation, without throwing someone under the bus and work together, instead of demanding things and basically telling the public that we are not educated enough to understand common sense issues. I also believe Equity represents a very small percentage of total Disney workers correct?



So demands are a bad thing?  What is your alternative?  Ask nice and if the answer is no say "ok. that's cool.  when do you want us back?"  Unions demand things all the time in negotiations.   Often in the end there is some kind of compromise which will likely happen here but it is also possible testing is something they don't plan to back down from.

EDIT : Also left out this time - The union isn't stopping disney was recalling equity CMs while they negotiate.  The lack of ageement isn't stopping their recall . "The email indicates that Walt Disney World has not, as yet, recalled Equity members to work, though t*he union had agreed not to stand in the way of contacting workers* while negotiations for the safety plan were ongoing."


----------



## dlavender

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> " The email follows last week *demands* by Equity... It is deeply *disturbing
> 
> Please join us on social media and help the public understand that a park without testing is putting performers and patrons alike at risk,” the message states. "*
> 
> No wonder things can't get done, when you're demanding things. Just have a nice, decent conversation, without throwing someone under the bus and work together, instead of demanding things and basically telling the public that we are not educated enough to understand common sense issues. I also believe Equity represents a very small percentage of total Disney workers correct?



I think they are a small percentage. Not sure what that is.

Also, I don't know what timeline has been given for their return. I understand from @rteetz that they aren't coming back for the opening at the very least.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> So demands are a bad thing?  What is your alternative?  Ask nice and if the answer is no say "ok. that's cool.  when do you want us back?"  Unions demand things all the time in negotiations.   Often in the end there is some kind of compromise which will likely happen here but it is also possible testing is something they don't plan to back down from.



What are they hostage takers? Terrorists?

You don't make demands of a company that hires your union and try to backhandedly insult them in public. You sit down, and list the issues that you would like addressed. You don't demand something be done, or else we will reject it. Its the tone being used that is the issue. Normal negotiations are a little different to me than pandemic negotiations. There needs to be equal footing and compromise. I just don't like companies that demand things by done or else.

Just talk, listen, compromise. Actors Equity is having a very difficult time right now, and Disney can give these people jobs. Just don't like the tone, thats all


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> What are they hostage takers? Terrorists?
> 
> You don't make demands of a company that hires your union and try to backhandedly insult them in public. You sit down, and list the issues that you would like addressed. You don't demand something by done, or else we will reject it. Its the tone being used that is the issue. Normal negotiations are a little different to me than pandemic negotiations. There needs to be equal footing and compromise. I just don't like companies that demand things by done or else.
> 
> Just talk, listen, compromise. Actors Equity is having a very difficult time right now, and Disney can give these people jobs. Just don't like the tone, thats all



Disney can recall equity TODAY.  The union has stated they will not stand in the way of recalling working while negotiations are in progress.  That doesn't sound like a hostage taker or terrorist to me.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> Disney can recall equity TODAY.  The union has stated they will not stand in the way of recalling working while negotiations are in progress.  That doesn't sound like a hostage taker or terrorist to me.



Lets return to this when and if they do get recalled


----------



## BrianR

skeeter31 said:


> According to the article on ESPN, only 2 tested positive upon arrival at Disney, the other 4 tested positive a few days later, so may have been infected by the first 2. There’s also some rumblings that Dallas could be asked to leave the tournament altogether


Not gonna happen, the group stage games count towards the regular season standings.  They may allow call ups from their USL club if they clear testing coming in.  And FC Dallas isn't just going to forfeit the possibility of 9 points in a shortened season.


----------



## rteetz

Hit 4 million views!


----------



## Krandor

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Lets return to this when and if they do get recalled



What is there to return to?  If they don't get recalled until there is an agreement that doesn't mean disney couldn't recall them earlier.  Simply means they didn't.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> I think they are a small percentage. Not sure what that is.
> 
> Also, I don't know what timeline has been given for their return. I understand from @rteetz that they aren't coming back for the opening at the very least.


Most of these CMs are for the shows and stuff which are not opening with the parks.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Krandor said:


> What is there to return to?  If they don't get recalled until there is an agreement that doesn't mean disney couldn't recall them earlier.  Simply means they didn't.



I want to see if they actually do return when recalled, or essentially say no, we won't come back unless these terms are met


----------



## Aeralie

Unlike most of the other unions, Actor's Equity has more of its representation as members.


----------



## Dsny4fun

yulilin3 said:


> Look what i just had,  it's so good


Is that the thai coconut meatballs?  Whatever it is..it looks delicious!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Someone asked earlier when Rainforest Cafe was opening.  I read somewhere earlier today that it's slated to open July 11.


----------



## atkinstogram

rteetz said:


> Hit 4 million views!



Reckon a good half million of those were me. Do I get a medal?


----------



## Llama mama

chicagoshannon said:


> Someone asked earlier when Rainforest Cafe was opening.  I read somewhere earlier today that it's slated to open July 11.


I wasn’t able to get a breakfast reservation at AK Rainforest. The earliest availability was 10:30. I believe they are only serving lunch and dinner. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

atkinstogram said:


> Reckon a good half million of those were me. Do I get a medal?



You get a cookies, but you have to wear a mask so you can't eat it


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Anyone hear any rumors about the Boardwalk non Disney run restaurants like ESPN, Big River Grille?


----------



## AmberMV

Just in case anyone is curious, the first day Hollywood Studios is now available for Annual Passholders to book is Monday August 17


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Llama mama said:


> I wasn’t able to get a breakfast reservation at AK Rainforest. The earliest availability was 10:30. I believe they are only serving lunch and dinner. Can anyone verify this?


I think that's the case.


----------



## yulilin3

Dsny4fun said:


> Is that the thai coconut meatballs?  Whatever it is..it looks delicious!


Yes coconut thai,  it's so good and under $10


----------



## Dulcee

RachelTori said:


> I have a daughter and son-in-law who are WDW CMs. Both are concerned for everyone’s safety (including their own and their fellow CMs), but are happily planning to welcome guests back and planning to give those guests a magical vacation.
> 
> SHAME ON anyone who hopes a Disney reopening turns out to be an ‘I told you so’.    People’s lives and livelihoods are on the line.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who are planning to visit, will follow the rules Disney implements, and treats the wonderful CMs with the respect they deserve. I know that is most of you.



I’ve got everything crossed that as with most things in the theme park industry Disney continues to be the model and the standard. We certainly need as many new ways forward as we can get right now.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Orange County is reporting a de acceleration of cases over the past 72 hours.  No apparent interest in shutting down again as this would require the entire country doing it. Dr Pino says after another shut down cases would just rise again when reopened.  Safety guidelines strongly encouraged.  Feels the de acceleration could be the result of the mask mandate.  So it sounds like WDW is still a go.


----------



## AmberMV

Thanks for the livestream @yulilin3 I watched the whole thing.  Crazy how empty things are! Hoping they are just as empty Saturday when hub and I are at the Riviera!


----------



## kylenne

AmberMV said:


> Thanks for the livestream @yulilin3 I watched the whole thing.  Crazy how empty things are! Hoping they are just as empty Saturday when hub and I are at the Riviera!



Same here it kept me entertained on a boring day at work. It was so weird seeing the Poly and GF so deserted


----------



## brockash

chicagoshannon said:


> Someone asked earlier when Rainforest Cafe was opening.  I read somewhere earlier today that it's slated to open July 11.


The one in Disney Springs or just the one at AK?  I know the one at AK is, but haven't seen any info on the other.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Yes coconut thai,  it's so good and under $10



Those are good but I have trouble going there (in normal conditions) and not get the pulled pork nachos


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

AmberMV said:


> Thanks for the livestream @yulilin3 I watched the whole thing.  Crazy how empty things are! Hoping they are just as empty Saturday when hub and I are at the Riviera!


How do I find it?!


----------



## chicagoshannon

brockash said:


> The one in Disney Springs or just the one at AK?  I know the one at AK is, but haven't seen any info on the other.


I thought it was Springs but can't remember where I read that so can't go back and check.


----------



## kylenne

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> I watched the press conference today as well. It’s great to hear Dr. Pino’s thoughts on everything. The headlines are always so dramatic and highlight only the negative, he puts things in perspective. I’m hopeful that Disney will open as scheduled. I’ve seen first hand how hard Disney is working to open safely as my husband is working from home.



It’s going to be up to the guests ultimately. I sincerely hope that everyone who goes follows the rules for the sake of themselves and the CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Those are good but I have trouble going there (in normal conditions) and not get the pulled pork nachos


That's the problem with Capt cook,  it's all so good
Btw pool bar is serving everything on thr drink menu.  Trader Sam's is closed


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> That's the problem with Capt cook,  it's all so good
> Btw pool bar is serving everything on thr drink menu.  Trader Sam's is closed


What about the terrace outside Trader Sam’s?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> It’s going to be up to the guests ultimately. I sincerely hope that everyone who goes follows the rules for the sake of themselves and the CMs.



Yup.

I am so nervous for CMs (and the rule following guests) once bigger crowds arrive. I really hope people are overwhelmingly respectful and responsible.


----------



## Llama mama

So they are removing my park hoppers and refunding the money. Here’s hoping they don’t mess with all my dining and park reservations In the process.
She said it would show the changes by tomorrow.
I also inquired about cabana rentals at CR for our trip. She said they are only renting at GF and only until park opens. They cant book any currently past the 7/11 date . Which I found kinda odd. I would think that would be an easy money maker for them.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> What about the terrace outside Trader Sam’s?


it's closed


----------



## kylenne

Llama mama said:


> So they are removing my park hoppers and refunding the money. Here’s hoping they don’t mess with all my dining and park reservations In the process.
> She said it would show the changes by tomorrow.
> I also inquired about cabana rentals at CR for our trip. She said they are only renting at GF and only until park opens. They cant book any currently past the 7/11 date . Which I found kinda odd. I would think that would be an easy money maker for them.



Someone in another thread said that the Oasis patios at the Poly will be first come first serve, no booking ahead of time. I wonder if they’re all going to be like that?


----------



## jenjersnap

Of all the menu decimations, the removal of the pulled pork nachos is the one that makes me sad. My favorite QS meal in all the World. I am sure the meatballs will be good too (sigh). 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Those are good but I have trouble going there (in normal conditions) and not get the pulled pork nachos


----------



## Llama mama

kylenne said:


> Someone in another thread said that the Oasis patios at the Poly will be first come first serve, no booking ahead of time. I wonder if they’re all going to be like that?


Thank you! That’s good to know.


----------



## RhodyKP

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm over here crying with him and I've never even been there. lol


Oh I sobbed like a baby when Disney broadcast the Shanghai Disneyland re-opening a while back. No shame in that game.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jenjersnap said:


> Of all the menu decimations, the removal of the pulled pork nachos is the one that makes me sad. My favorite QS meal in all the World. I am sure the meatballs will be good too (sigh).



Yeah, a go to of ours was grabbing a table at the terrace outside of Trader Sam's and then getting drinks there and food from Captain Cooks


----------



## JM23457

dislee1164 said:


> If someone is staying at BW, and has a park reservation at MK - the only way to get there would be bus (besides cab), correct? There is no way they could cut though Epcot and take monorail.
> 
> (I already know the answer to this, just need everyone to confirm my thinking, lol)


You can't park hop, so that would be impossible regardless of the monorail running.


----------



## jenjersnap

Same same. Spikey Pineapple and pulled pork nachos, music and sounds of people enjoying the pooll, castle peeking out in the distance...heaven!

I just bought my DH a Max Rebo shirt, BTW. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, a go to of ours was grabbing a table at the terrace outside of Trader Sam's and then getting drinks there and food from Captain Cooks


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jenjersnap said:


> Same same. Spikey Pineapple and pulled pork nachos, music and sounds of people enjoying the pooll, castle peeking out in the distance...heaven!
> 
> I just bought my DH a Max Rebo shirt, BTW.



You have great taste all around 

And I get my Spikey Pineapples extra spikey (just a floater on top)


----------



## AmberMV

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> How do I find it?!


It was a livestream so I'm not sure those are saved? But it's from her FB page in her sig


----------



## yulilin3

The food is coming out so fresh cause they're making it on the spot.  I can honestly say this is the first time ive ever had a kids cheeseburger meal that was actually good


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> The food is coming out so fresh cause they're making it on the spot.  I can honestly say this is the first time ive ever had a kids cheeseburger meal that was actually good



They are just rusty at cooking the regular Disney volume way.  This too shall pass.

ETA: But hopefully not this year.


----------



## circus4u

Just saw this on the ABC news website.  

*11:08 a.m.: Florida hits 15% positivity rate*
In Florida, the number of coronavirus cases jumped by 6,563 in one day, bringing the state to a positivity rate of 15%, according to the state's Department of Health.
In Miami-Dade County, which includes Miami, and in Osceola County, which is near Orlando, 18.2% of those tested are positive.


----------



## yulilin3

It's the little things. 
No leis being handed out at all


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278436017909960705


----------



## mcomber7

Random question, we are staying at pop first week of august.  On our magic kingdom day, can we take the monorail around to poly for a quick service lunch at captain cooks?  Those meatballs look so good!


----------



## Mit88

When does the Trader Sam’s “Fence” Tiki Mug come out?


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278436017909960705



This makes me wonder about the big Legoland that was supposed to open up here. Haven’t heard a peep about it in a long time.


----------



## Dentam

SaintsManiac said:


> It's not something I worry about right now. I can only take one step at a time and my step right now is figuring out what my kid's school is doing next month.



Oh yeah, for sure - definitely plenty of other things in life to worry about right now.  I have just seen so many people on different threads saying how they've delayed their trips so they can get the full experience next year when they go on their rebooked trips.  I understand not wanting to face the likely reality though.  Planning a Disney trip gives people something to look forward to in a time where most everything else is pretty bleak.


----------



## Runnsally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278436017909960705


And Legoland NY refuses to refund annual passes despite never opening


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> And Legoland NY refuses to refund annual passes despite never opening



I know the town of Goshen is excited about the postponed opening


----------



## Janet McDonald

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278436017909960705


Goodness, I hope once the Disney tourists arrive some business will pick up and these businesses can survive and these employees can return to their jobs. I can’t imagine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> This makes me wonder about the big Legoland that was supposed to open up here. Haven’t heard a peep about it in a long time.



They pushed opening until next year.  We had signed up for annual passes for this year and then said our passes are good for next year


----------



## Runnsally

TheMaxRebo said:


> They pushed opening until next year.  We had signed up for annual passes for this year and then said our passes are good for next year


Same here...pretty disappointing customer service.   Non-zero chance it never opens...


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> Same here...pretty disappointing customer service.   Non-zero chance it never opens...



They’re too close (construction wise) to opening to demolish it now. As someone that lives 20 minutes from where the park is, and having passed by it a few times over the last year, I dont think theres any chance that they dont open next year. Theres too much money at stake. It doesnt have the thrill rides like Six Flags, but its much closer to people in NY and will have nice holiday events


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> They pushed opening until next year.  We had signed up for annual passes for this year and then said our passes are good for next year



I almost got a pass and thought better of it, really glad I never got around to it.


----------



## disneyfan150

mmackeymouse said:


> Party over oops out of time.
> 
> We're gonna party like it's (page) 1999.


This was funny! I popped in earlier and have been singing this song in my head ever since.

Well, I missed the 2K roll over due to a busy day.       But I did catch the 2001 Space Odyssey page. Opps,  I mean the 2001 Disney Odyssey page.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dentam said:


> Oh yeah, for sure - definitely plenty of other things in life to worry about right now.  I have just seen so many people on different threads saying how they've delayed their trips so they can get the full experience next year when they go on their rebooked trips.  I understand not wanting to face the likely realty though.  Planning a Disney trip gives people something to look forward to in a time where most everything else is pretty bleak.



Yeah I have no problem delaying even further. I won’t go while masks are required. I am 100% pro mask, but don’t want to wear one on vacation.


----------



## Dentam

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> View attachment 505640
> 2000 pages! We made it!



I love seeing these images from 2000.  That was the summer I did my internship at Epcot and the Epcot area resorts (we rotated horticulture crews every 2-3 weeks) and I had such an amazing time.  Also, that parade they had at Epcot that summer was my very favorite...behind the Boo to You Halloween parade that is.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like I finally got to participate in things yesterday as it was the first time I went somewhere that checked my temperature ..... granted it was at the barber shop so not nearly as fun as a theme park (or mini golf) but hey, baby steps



We have to get our temp checked every morning when we arrive at work.  You haven't been missing out on anything too exciting... well, except when they were still learning to do it right and most of us were showing as hypothermic.  lol


----------



## KBoopaloo

Dentam said:


> I love seeing these images from 2000.  That was the summer I did my internship at Epcot and the Epcot area resorts (we rotated horticulture crews every 2-3 weeks) and I had such an amazing time.  Also, that parade they had at Epcot that summer was my very favorite...behind the Boo to You Halloween parade that is.
> 
> 
> 
> We have to get our temp checked every morning when we arrive at work.  You haven't been missing out on anything too exciting... well, except when they were still learning to do it right and most of us were showing as hypothermic.  lol


I did my college program in Spring 2000 and so I have so much affection for the millennium celebration era Epcot.


----------



## kylenne

Janet McDonald said:


> Goodness, I hope once the Disney tourists arrive some business will pick up and these businesses can survive and these employees can return to their jobs. I can’t imagine.



I hope so too but I’m much more worried about these other parks because of the lack of UK and other international visitors. They’re going to suffer much more than Disney because they see a huge chunk of their business from Brits. My British relatives come over once a year for 2-3 weeks and do all the Orlando parks, and that’s very common. My step-niece said one of the big tour operators has canceled bookings through the rest of the year and 2021 is a question mark. This will have a devastating impact.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t know if it was posted here, but Swan and Dolphin have a 30% off deal for APs.


----------



## wareagle57

circus4u said:


> Just saw this on the ABC news website.
> 
> *11:08 a.m.: Florida hits 15% positivity rate*
> In Florida, the number of coronavirus cases jumped by 6,563 in one day, bringing the state to a positivity rate of 15%, according to the state's Department of Health.
> In Miami-Dade County, which includes Miami, and in Osceola County, which is near Orlando, 18.2% of those tested are positive.



I started to ask if this was overall or for the day but then I looked it up for myself.  I’ve let down my guard on tracking. This is for the day. If the overall average had climbed that much I’d be worried (well more worried, I’m pretty worried already.) it’s 8% overall for those wondering. But since a month ago we were at less than 4% overall it’s still terrifying. By comparison, for those curious, 8% is still below the national average, and NY and NJ are at 10 and 15% respectfully, and their numbers have been on a sharp decline. NJ was near 40% the first few months and NYC in the 30s.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I almost got a pass and thought better of it, really glad I never got around to it.



yeah, we got pre-sale passes so only$95/person and figured even if we just got there a couple of times, something to do with the kids.

But hoping it is worth it after they finally get open


----------



## Spaceguy55

Janet McDonald said:


> Goodness, I hope once the Disney tourists arrive some business will pick up and these businesses can survive and these employees can return to their jobs. I can’t imagine.


This will be the one of very many things that will be gone, along with many jobs. It's half way thru summer and the tourists will be few and far between for awhile. 
With limited spots available at WDW the need for off property rooms and the businesses that support them, along with smaller parks.. will have a tough time..
Orlando is built for a large volume of tourists year round...

and so it starts...


SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 505832


----------



## wdwoutsider

Here's my question what would stop Disney from opening WDW at this point?   This week's news is pretty much as bad as it can be.   The curves and trends are all exactly the opposite of what you want/anyone planned on for July.   Looks to be worse come opening.


----------



## princesscinderella

I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!

https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 505832


I thought they were opening?


----------



## midnight star

wdwoutsider said:


> Here's my question what would stop Disney from opening WDW at this point?   This week's news is pretty much as bad as it can be.   The curves and trends are all exactly the opposite of what you want/anyone planned on for July.   Looks to be worse come opening.


Maybe outside influences? Like if airlines decide not to fly into Orlando b/c it's unsafe, which would impact tourists who aren't in driving distance. I don't see that happening, but it's 2020 you never know what is going to happen.


----------



## Mit88

wdwoutsider said:


> Here's my question what would stop Disney from opening WDW at this point?   This week's news is pretty much as bad as it can be.   The curves and trends are all exactly the opposite of what you want/anyone planned on for July.   Looks to be worse come opening.



A Category 5 Hurricane laced with COVID hitting Central Florida


----------



## npatellye

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, we got pre-sale passes so only$95/person and figured even if we just got there a couple of times, something to do with the kids.
> 
> But hoping it is worth it after they finally get open


Same. I was glad they extended them but I’m also hoping the hotel will open next year as planned. I was kind of sad the hotel wasn’t slated to open this year.


----------



## Carlob

Tourism is down in general beacuse the general consumer is still scared of the virus.  This primarily due to the virus not be under control. It does not matter if Disney is open or not.  Tourism will still be down till the virus is under control.


----------



## Dsny4fun

SaintsManiac said:


> Yeah I have no problem delaying even further. I won’t go while masks are required. I am 100% pro mask, but don’t want to wear one on vacation.


I'm with you...I have a trip planned for 1st week of Dec but will cancel if masks are still required. I realize masks are important...I just don't want to wear one on vacation.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am nervous about what is going to happen on page 2020 of this thread. Which looks like sometime in the next 24 hours.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> A Category 5 Hurricane laced with COVID hitting Central Florida


*
You joke but let’s not put suggestions like this out into the universe. *


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Carlob said:


> Tourism is down in general beacuse the general consumer is still scared of the virus.  This primarily due to the virus not be under control. It does not matter if Disney is open or not.  Tourism will still be down till the virus is under control.



Judging by people where things are actually open, the virus isn't stopping them from going out, so I am not sure that is the main reason.

There are plenty of places I would go to right now... If they were actually open or allowing me to go ( safely of course )

I want to go to Europe for example. Right now Americans can't go, and even if we could, main places wouldn't even be open fully yet

So while the virus itself might be stopping people from going somewhere, I am not 100 percent sure the virus itself is the reason, just the precautions and closures

I still believe if a Disney cruise ship left tomorrow, it would be full...


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *You joke but let’s not put suggestions like this out into the universe. *



If anyone here works for the Sci-Fi channel, and I see a Covid Hurricane movie come out...you’re going to need a lawyer


----------



## Eeyore daily

JacknSally said:


> *You joke but let’s not put suggestions like this out into the universe. *


Instead of sharknado it’ll be covidnado


----------



## npatellye

princesscinderella said:


> I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!
> 
> https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ


Man, I’d hate to see their reaction to CRT food and prices


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I thought they were opening?



 What do you mean?


----------



## AmberMV

princesscinderella said:


> I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!
> 
> https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ


----------



## cakebaker

Janet McDonald said:


> Goodness, I hope once the Disney tourists arrive some business will pick up and these businesses can survive and these employees can return to their jobs. I can’t imagine.


I don't see the level of tourism FL needs coming back for a good long time and certainly not under conditions anything like they are right now. That's the issue I have with opening under these conditions. There are still going to be massive lay offs and it's likely going to last longer because of the lack of restrictions. But, it is what it is and while I thought there was a chance WDW wouldn't open, it's getting awfully close to opening with no sign anywhere they don't intend to go full steam ahead. Much as I miss WDW and much as I want to go, the WDW that is there now is not the one I miss. However long it takes to get back to some sense of normalcy is how long we'll wait to go back. I fully recognize that may never happen. 

We've also resigned ourselves to not going on our October cruise. I expect them to cancel, but even if they don't, we won't be on it. Maybe by October things will have improved, but our no penalty cancellation date is fast approaching and since I don't have a crystal ball, we can't take the risk. Basically, this all just sucks.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 505850



Media already gearing up for the opening of the parks. They’re just taking practice swings with this fake story


----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Judging by people where things are actually open, the virus isn't stopping them from going out, so I am not sure that is the main reason.
> 
> There are plenty of places I would go to right now... If they were actually open or allowing me to go ( safely of course )
> 
> I want to go to Europe for example. Right now Americans can't go, and even if we could, main places wouldn't even be open fully yet
> 
> So while the virus itself might be stopping people from going somewhere, I am not 100 percent sure the virus itself is the reason, just the precautions and closures
> 
> I still believe if a Disney cruise ship left tomorrow, it would be full...



I think if a Disney cruise ship left tomorrow it would probably be full but not 4 ships running regular cruise schedules. There would be lots of empty staterooms on subsequent cruises, for sure.

I know people who are comfortable doing things like going to a restaurant here at home where our numbers are looking okay, but wouldn’t dare set foot on a plane and head to a covid-heavy spot like FL.


----------



## cakebaker

princesscinderella said:


> I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!
> 
> https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ


Yeah, I worked really hard to find that spot where I felt bad for them, but nope, it just wasn't there.


----------



## Marthasor

princesscinderella said:


> I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!
> 
> https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ



Looks like they are living in luxury at Swan/Dolphin:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278388323745030144


----------



## Spridell

wdwoutsider said:


> Here's my question what would stop Disney from opening WDW at this point?   This week's news is pretty much as bad as it can be.   The curves and trends are all exactly the opposite of what you want/anyone planned on for July.   Looks to be worse come opening.


Realistic answer, 

Governor of Florida shutting the state down again, or mayor of Orange County shutting the county down. 

Both of which have a very low chance.


----------



## Rosanne

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t know if it was posted here, but Swan and Dolphin have a 30% off deal for APs.


OMGosh! When I first read this I thought they were offering WDW AP's for 30% off. Then I came back to reality and realized it was 30% off rooms. 
Would be nice if they had 30% off parking and 30% off resort fees. That would be a deal!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> A Category 5 Hurricane laced with COVID hitting Central Florida



Ah, the dreaded covi-cane


----------



## cakebaker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So while the virus itself might be stopping people from going somewhere, I am not 100 percent sure the virus itself is the reason, just the precautions and closures
> 
> I still believe if a Disney cruise ship left tomorrow, it would be full...



Despite my many complaints with all the things Disney has done with AP's and reservation changes, without question, it is the current numbers in FL, and specifically Orange county that is stopping us from going to the AP preview. We wouldn't have done the trip we originally planned of 2 weeks with all the bells and whistles (mostly because the bells and whistles aren't there) but we would've definitely done a shortened stay had FL not spiked no severely. I would've loved to have been there for the opening, but not with things the way they are now.


----------



## New Mouse

princesscinderella said:


> I thought this article about Players reactions to the MLS room service menu and cost was hilarious.  I’d be upset at those prices too!
> 
> https://apple.news/AQXLuUxzyQU6nrxWRXDe3aQ



Someone should tell them how much the food and beverage costs fans at a NYCFC game...


----------



## SleeplessInTO

I’m just imagining all the MLS players grumbling on a similar thread about how the NBA players are going to be treated better,  they get SAB, etc.


----------



## runjulesrun

Well, I'm slowly letting go of the dream. We are down to 1 room with 3 people for late July instead of the 3 rooms with 7 people we originally had for May, then June and then July. Now I'm holding my breath to see what happens to the park reservations from the room I cancelled tonight. I moved our daughter to our room and cancelled our son. Fingers crossed her park reservations stay and his drop off like they should.


----------



## JacknSally

Marthasor said:


> Looks like they are living in luxury at Swan/Dolphin:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278388323745030144



*WOW I laughed  I did not expect that at all.*


----------



## Mit88

SleeplessInTO said:


> I’m just imagining all the MLS players grumbling on a similar thread about how the NBA players are going to be treated better,  they get SAB, etc.



The MLS players are the reason Disney put the fence up around the Yacht Club. They’d get too tempted to sneak into SAB. Thats not for you, peasants. Back to Swan and Dolphin with your broken bath faucets.

The MLS players peaking over the fence will be an amazing recreation of the California Adventure opening poster or commercial when all the Disneyland characters were peaking over the fence to see inside CA


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

JacknSally said:


> *WOW I laughed  I did not expect that at all.*


 Hilarious.


----------



## NWOhiogal

Spridell said:


> Realistic answer,
> 
> Governor of Florida shutting the state down again, or mayor of Orange County shutting the county down.
> 
> Both of which have a very low chance.



It's Memorial Day weekend and Amity Beach is open!


----------



## JayMass

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, the dreaded covi-cane


HILARIOUS LOL!!


----------



## Mit88

If they were seriously entertaining the idea of delaying, it would have came last week before reservations opened up. Disney read the tea leaves. They knew what was coming. But the train wasn’t stopping.


----------



## LSUmiss

wdwoutsider said:


> Here's my question what would stop Disney from opening WDW at this point?   This week's news is pretty much as bad as it can be.   The curves and trends are all exactly the opposite of what you want/anyone planned on for July.   Looks to be worse come opening.


Imo the only thing would be if the government says they can’t.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> What do you mean?


Oops. Supposed to say I thought they weren’t opening b/c of MLS?


----------



## JayMass

Not convinced. I still feel like they could pull the plug on re-opening. The numbers coming out of Florida are so bad, I'm not sure Disney can reasonably re-open in 10 days. But this is all conjecture and feeling--nothing real to back to it up.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Oops. Supposed to say I thought they weren’t opening b/c of MLS?



Right the promo starts July 29. I don’t know when MLS is done.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *WOW I laughed  I did not expect that at all.*



Right?? I thought there was going to be a slow pathetic trickle coming from the shower head above.

That was not that


----------



## Spridell

JayMass said:


> Not convinced. I still feel like they could pull the plug on re-opening. The numbers coming out of Florida are so bad, I'm not sure Disney can reasonably re-open in 10 days. But this is all conjecture and feeling--nothing real to back to it up.


It's not 10 days its now 5 days. Previews start the 7th. 

I just think its too late now to pull the plug.


----------



## only hope

Rosanne said:


> OMGosh! When I first read this I thought they were offering WDW AP's for 30% off. Then I came back to reality and realized it was 30% off rooms.
> Would be nice if they had 30% off parking and 30% off resort fees. That would be a deal!



Yeah, we were seriously considering splurging and staying for two nights instead of a vacation (live an hour away from WDW) til I came across the $27 parking fee. That takes the price from a splurge (around 167/night in August) to too high to justify.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the hospital situation in Florida or the Orlando area getting really bad could cause a delay, even if the state does not force a closure. I think they’d rather take the PR hit cancelling vacations than the PR hit of being perceived to be contributing to the issue bringing tourists in as well as forcing their CMs to work.

Otherwise I think we continue to be full steam ahead.


----------



## cakebaker

JayMass said:


> Not convinced. I still feel like they could pull the plug on re-opening. The numbers coming out of Florida are so bad, I'm not sure Disney can reasonably re-open in 10 days. But this is all conjecture and feeling--nothing real to back to it up.



I sure don’t rule it out, but I’m also surprised they’re willing to open with the current numbers. I do think it will definitely slow down any increases in capacity and them adding experiences back if the cases continue to rise- and there’s no reason to believe they won’t.


----------



## JayMass

Spridell said:


> It's not 10 days its now 5 days. Previews start the 7th.
> 
> I just think its too late now to pull the plug.


You're right, I keep thinking about July 11 but previews are sooner!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Now for a change...something fun...
The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
bonus, just video , no talking..




Who's ready to go now ?


----------



## npatellye

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now for a change...something fun...
> The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
> bonus, just video , no talking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ready to go now ?


That’s pretty cool!


----------



## JacknSally

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now for a change...something fun...
> The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
> bonus, just video , no talking..



*I will save my final judgment for in-person but I am really not a fan of that pink color at all.  These colors look great in Disneyland but I am just not crazy about them on Cinderella Castle. And I was really excited about the makeover when they released the concept art.

AND I love the cakesle  *


----------



## Mit88

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now for a change...something fun...
> The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
> bonus, just video , no talking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ready to go now ?



no hiding how bad the monorail sounds either. I’m glad that ive been to Disney enough that the monorail is no longer a novelty to me anymore. Either I park at CR and walk, take the boat/ferry from Poly if I’m staying there, or take the ferry from TTC. I havent been on the monorail in years


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> If they were seriously entertaining the idea of delaying, it would have came last week before reservations opened up. Disney read the tea leaves. They knew what was coming. But the train wasn’t stopping.


Going ahead with AP previews, knowing that they’d be almost all locals in one of the worst COVID states in the country at the moment, signaled that it’s all systems go.


----------



## AmberMV

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now for a change...something fun...
> The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
> bonus, just video , no talking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ready to go now ?


Does anyone feel a little triggered by seeing the pink castle as flashbacks from park reservation disaster day?  No? Just me? Okay


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spaceguy55 said:


> Now for a change...something fun...
> The castle turret's seem to be iridescent in this short video..sorta blue to purple..
> bonus, just video , no talking..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's ready to go now ?


WOW, THOSE TURRETS ARE BRIGHT. That is going to take some getting used to. I don't think I like them.

The base color isn't as bad as it looked in some other pictures though. Much less salmon-y.


----------



## preemiemama

JacknSally said:


> *I will save my final judgment for in-person but I am really not a fan of that pink color at all.  These colors look great in Disneyland but I am just not crazy about them on Cinderella Castle. And I was really excited about the makeover when they released the concept art.
> 
> AND I love the cakesle *


Agreed.  This castle is not the same as the concept art- the pink was much more subtle and more graduated.  This is far more "in your face" pink.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Not a fan of the castle, the blue bugs me more than the pink, but if I’m not wearing a mask when I finally see it in person all will be right with the world, weird castle and all.


----------



## Spaceguy55

preemiemama said:


> Agreed.  This castle is not the same as the concept art- the pink was much more subtle and more graduated.  This is far more "in your face" pink.


Give it a few years in the Florida sun...it will mute them colors right out..


----------



## Mit88

Easier to transition a pink castle into a cake castle than it is a grey castle.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Easier to transition a pink castle into a cake castle than it is a grey castle.



What we really need is a masked castle for the 50th.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I was showing my husband the new castle colors and also the concept art...

His reaction to the real thing is that we got "the Wish version" of the concept art.

I laughed. THIS IS DEFINITELY NOT WHAT WAS ADVERTISED


----------



## kylenne

I like the castle


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I was showing my husband the new castle colors and also the concept art...
> 
> His reaction to the real thing is that we got "the Wish version" of the concept art.
> 
> I laughed. THIS IS DEFINITELY NOT WHAT WAS ADVERTISED



Colours off, arrived months later than expected, I think he’s onto something!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> What we really need is a masked castle for the 50th.



A giant mask covering the Tunnel through the castle. Brilliant


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> I like the castle



So do I. It’s something different. Its not forever


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> I like the castle



I do, too.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> A giant mask covering the Tunnel through the castle. Brilliant


*
The first guests into the park get to run through it like football players.*


----------



## midnight star

kylenne said:


> I like the castle


I do too.


----------



## 22Tink

kylenne said:


> I like the castle


I like it too


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278523548609294336


----------



## TropicalDIS

jenjersnap said:


> Same same. Spikey Pineapple and pulled pork nachos, music and sounds of people enjoying the pooll, castle peeking out in the distance...heaven!
> 
> I just bought my DH a Max Rebo shirt, BTW.


Ahhhh love those spiked pineapples


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278523548609294336



Lol that’s an impressive catch.

Proving her title as a Disney Journalist.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I like the Castle (and do also think it will fade over time in the sun)

I do wish they picked a different color as feels like a lot of the Disney castles are pick now (here, CA, Paris, even Shanghai to some extent)


----------



## Mit88

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/products/ap-package

AP package now available for HHN. They seem to be moving forward with the event amid the cancellation rumors last week


----------



## JacknSally

*Yesterday was the last day in Disney’s Q3. I think the earnings call won’t be until August but I’m very curious to hear what they say about Q3 and their expectations for Q4 and even in to Q1, given everything. *


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278523548609294336


Yeah Carlye, it is sandwich a player brought from the initial quarantine area to his room.  It isn’t in room dining.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *Yesterday was the last day in Disney’s Q3. I think the earnings call won’t be until August but I’m very curious to hear what they say about Q3 and their expectations for Q4 and even in to Q1, given everything. *



August 4th


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> August 4th


*
Thanks! I was thinking it was around then but hadn’t looked it up yet. Appreciate you!*


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> I’m not a lawyer, and I dont pretend to be one on the internet, but if the media were to single out Disney for COVID cases when it can’t be proven, that could be terms for lawful action, would it not?


No, Disney would have to prove malice, if the story was later retracted not much Disney can do.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like we need some news. Lots of castle discussion and covid discussion. We have threads for both of those things in other places. There is a castle thread on this very board.


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Brianstl said:


> Yeah Carlye, it is sandwich a player brought from the initial quarantine area to his room.  It isn’t in room dining.


No.
So The TMZ article does not say that. The TMZ article presents the information that says the pictures are NOT in WDW or the USA at all...and that the players are in Toronto!!! (info came from "MLS" sources).

SO

Unless a Toronto hotel has the same table, chair, and carpet as The Swan and Dolphin (which it could I guess) Carlye was able to provide evidence they are most likely at WDW and that is indeed the in-room dining they were served for $65 inclusive. (unless again, a hotel in Toronto has the same decor).


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Looks like we need some news. Lots of castle discussion and covid discussion. We have threads for both of those things in other places. There is a castle thread on this very board.



Are you hinting? Alluding? Popping popcorn or just preparing the bucket?


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Are you hinting? Alluding? Popping popcorn or just preparing the bucket?


No popcorn yet


----------



## Anna_Sh

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> No.
> So The TMZ article does not say that. The TMZ article presents the information that says the pictures are NOT in WDW or the USA at all...and that the players are in Toronto!!! (info came from "MLS" sources).
> 
> SO
> 
> Unless a Toronto hotel has the same table, chair, and carpet as The Swan and Dolphin (which it could I guess) Carlye was able to provide evidence they are most likely at WDW and that is indeed the in-room dining they were served for $65 inclusive. (unless again, a hotel in Toronto has the same decor).


I guess the sandwich with the brown bread could be a version of the New York strip loin with horseradish creme fraiche from the menu.  It has the listed potato salad after all.  That one actually looks pretty good, but not $65 worth.  I hope they are still in Toronto


----------



## Brianstl

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> No.
> So The TMZ article does not say that. The TMZ article presents the information that says the pictures are NOT in WDW or the USA at all...and that the players are in Toronto!!! (info came from "MLS" sources).
> 
> SO
> 
> Unless a Toronto hotel has the same table, chair, and carpet as The Swan and Dolphin (which it could I guess) Carlye was able to provide evidence they are most likely at WDW and that is indeed the in-room dining they were served for $65 inclusive. (unless again, a hotel in Toronto has the same decor).


TMZ article says the player who tweeted it out is in Toronto, it doesn’t say that he took the picture.  TMZ, also, says the MLS says the sandwich is from the quarantine center.


----------



## twinmom13

Spridell said:


> I just think its too late now to pull the plug.



Yes, if they pull the plug now, the whole spout might come flying off!


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Brianstl said:


> TMZ article says the player who tweeted it out is in Toronto, it doesn’t say that he took the picture.  TMZ, also, says the MLS says the sandwich is from the quarantine center.


It matches the in-room dining MLS menu.  Also no regular guests are in the Swan and Dolphin I believe.  

Also, none of this matters haha.  

I'm so bored sandwich investigative reporting is what I'm commenting on.  Oh 2020.


----------



## Karin1984

I have no idea how to interpret this news and what this could/would mean for other Disney parks. Disneyland Paris has just released that for this summer they will have discounted 1-day tickets available. 79 euro instead of 99 euro (in dollars it's also about $20 discount).
Maybe they want to stimulate people to do only one day visits instead of an overnight stay? I can't imagine it is a compensation because park hours will be limited for the time being ;-) That would be very un-Disney ;-)


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

kylenne said:


> This makes me wonder about the big Legoland that was supposed to open up here. Haven’t heard a peep about it in a long time.


Merlin has been laying off people in large numbers since last year.   This is nothing new.   They were in bad shape before the pandemic.  I honestly don’t see how they’ll survive.   I’ve read articles stating they weren’t sure they’d continue.


----------



## Yooperroo

Karin1984 said:


> I have no idea how to interpret this news and what this could/would mean for other Disney parks. Disneyland Paris has just released that for this summer they will have discounted 1-day tickets available. 79 euro instead of 99 euro (in dollars it's also about $20 discount).
> Maybe they want to stimulate people to do only one day visits instead of an overnight stay? I can't imagine it is a compensation because park hours will be limited for the time being ;-) That would be very un-Disney ;-)


My guess it's to entice locals to take day trips. Since the EU is limiting who can travel there, they need to try to get as much money off of the day-trippers as possible.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> Looks like we need some news. Lots of castle discussion and covid discussion. We have threads for both of those things in other places. There is a castle thread on this very board.



All we got is sandwichgate


----------



## abja09

Any rumblings about 2020 ticket sales?  I’m waiting patiently.


----------



## hertamaniac

For those that are going to Orlando/WDW/Universal and will be grocery shopping at Publix, please be extra vigilant with protective measures. 

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/r...ave-had-workers-test-positive-for-coronavirus


----------



## cakebaker

Are we seriously worried about the quality of meals, the veracity of food pics and the cost of them to uber wealthy, spoiled athletes? I'm not sure this is the pr gold Disney was looking for.


----------



## Runnsally

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Merlin has been laying off people in large numbers since last year.   This is nothing new.   They were in bad shape before the pandemic.  I honestly don’t see how they’ll survive.   I’ve read articles stating they weren’t sure they’d continue.


Comcast buys Merlin, spins off the non-LEGO parks, and adds LEGO IP to the Universal parks as well.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Runnsally said:


> Comcast buys Merlin, spins off the non-LEGO parks, and adds LEGO IP to the Universal parks as well.


I don’t think it’s that easy . LEGO family now owns Merlin.  But you never know.  It’s been struggling for years and they might welcome another buy out.


----------



## Runnsally

Universal Studios Goshen


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ok, since we seem light on news thought I would share this just release POV for the new B&M  Hyper Coaster at Hersheypark, Candymonium.  The park opened for previews yesterday and full opening tomorrow.

I am planning to go on Sunday so if anyone is interested in how they are handling things (masks, etc) happy to report


----------



## Anthony Vito

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure, but I have heard this 30% number for more than the theme parks.  In the ocean cruise industry, the generally touted number is ~30% capacity as it is near or at the break even point.  Of course, this value was derived pre-virus protocols and resourcing.


Interesting on the cruise part . . . I watched an hour-long news special on cruising a few years back (I want to say CNBC, can't remember), and they were discussing the business end of it a bit.  I believe it was there that they said the break-even point was 105% or so capacity.  Now those two numbers are not mutually exclusive.  I believe the 100+% was based on just revenue from the booking of the rooms - not taking into account onboard spending.  The idea was that just filling the ship did not make them money without people spending money while onboard.  The 30% number could be taking into account the average spending of people while on a cruise - which says a lot about how much people spend on average given the difference between 30% and 105%.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, since we seem light on news thought I would share this just release POV for the new B&M  Hyper Coaster at Hersheypark, Candymonium.  The park opened for previews yesterday and full opening tomorrow.
> 
> I am planning to go on Sunday so if anyone is interested in how they are handling things (masks, etc) happy to report



It’ll be interesting to see how well they enforce their rules.   It’s been pretty mixed across the country, but I expect better from Hershey than from Six Flags.  

Candymonium has been getting pretty great reviews, so enjoy.


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, since we seem light on news thought I would share this just release POV for the new B&M  Hyper Coaster at Hersheypark, Candymonium.  The park opened for previews yesterday and full opening tomorrow.
> 
> I am planning to go on Sunday so if anyone is interested in how they are handling things (masks, etc) happy to report


Thanks! I'd be interested. Was talking to one of my NY friends yesterday and we were talking about potentially meeting up at Hershey again this summer since it's sort of a central point for all of us.


----------



## BrianR

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, since we seem light on news thought I would share this just release POV for the new B&M  Hyper Coaster at Hersheypark, Candymonium.  The park opened for previews yesterday and full opening tomorrow.
> 
> I am planning to go on Sunday so if anyone is interested in how they are handling things (masks, etc) happy to report


The Mrs. went for passholder pickup on Monday (family only got one for parking / discount benefits because we're local and the kids can't ride the fun stuff there yet).  She said they did a great job on mask enforcement, the new entrance is definitely different than the tree-lined space from before, and that the new coaster you had to put stuff in lockers like Universal, which is new for Hershey Park.  No hand sanitizer on the exit of the ride, and she didn't pay attention to sanitization between rides.  She was also too chicken to take the action camera along.  Chocolate World is now park reservation / timed ticket entry as well, so plan on that if you want to go in there.

Edit:  They also told people no flip flops / sandals on Candymonium, as even though there is a ride floor in the car, the crests get you to fly up off the seat, and in testing they had those crests lose flip flops.  There is a place to store those.


----------



## hertamaniac

Anthony Vito said:


> Interesting on the cruise part . . . I watched an hour-long news special on cruising a few years back (I want to say CNBC, can't remember), and they were discussing the business end of it a bit.  I believe it was there that they said the break-even point was 105% or so capacity.  Now those two numbers are not mutually exclusive.  I believe the 100+% was based on just revenue from the booking of the rooms - not taking into account onboard spending.  The idea was that just filling the ship did not make them money without people spending money while onboard.  The 30% number could be taking into account the average spending of people while on a cruise - which says a lot about how much people spend on average given the difference between 30% and 105%.



This might be why we see a more liberal approach to give on board credits.  On board credits are just that, spending monies on the ship knowing the mark-up of products/services.  Add to that specialty dining experiences, alcohol sales, excursions and "mandatory" tipping and I could see where a ~30% capacity is a feasible break-even point.

I think it's akin to the Las Vegas model (or used to be). Offer less expensive rooms at your resort hoping/knowing you will be gambling/eating/drinking where the house gets the lion's share of the revenue. Except on a ship, you can't go walk over to a competitor.


----------



## hertamaniac

The Four Seasons resort in Orlando opened yesterday.  According to our local news, they are the only WDW hotel/resort with an adults only pool.  

https://www.fourseasons.com/orlando/


----------



## everreal15

Marthasor said:


> Looks like they are living in luxury at Swan/Dolphin:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278388323745030144



What a way to start my morning. That was hilarious. lol.


----------



## CastAStone

everreal15 said:


> What a day to start my morning. That was hilarious. lol.


That’s pretty dang funny. 

That’s what happens when you let a building sit. All the things that slowly went wrong over 3 months become apparent on the same day.

(the fix for that, depending on how it’s installed, takes either 30 seconds and no parts or 3 minutes and $2 in parts)


----------



## CastAStone

Karin1984 said:


> I have no idea how to interpret this news and what this could/would mean for other Disney parks. Disneyland Paris has just released that for this summer they will have discounted 1-day tickets available. 79 euro instead of 99 euro (in dollars it's also about $20 discount).
> Maybe they want to stimulate people to do only one day visits instead of an overnight stay? I can't imagine it is a compensation because park hours will be limited for the time being ;-) That would be very un-Disney ;-)





Yooperroo said:


> My guess it's to entice locals to take day trips. Since the EU is limiting who can travel there, they need to try to get as much money off of the day-trippers as possible.


Bingo. I’m betting WDW ends up offering steeply discounted Florida resident tickets as well, either 1 day or possibly like a 3 day ticket with a 2 month use window. From what we’re seeing on the park reservation calendars it looks like WDW is going to be a locals park for a little while.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> No popcorn yet


What corn is left to pop?


----------



## cakebaker

CastAStone said:


> Bingo. I’m betting WDW ends up offering steeply discounted Florida resident tickets as well, either 1 day or possibly like a 3 day ticket with a 2 month use window. From what we’re seeing on the park reservation calendars it looks like WDW is going to be a locals park for a little while.



I think the time will come when Disney is offering huge incentives for out of state guests to come. Who knows how long that will take, but at some point they're going to need people to come back. They can't survive long term on local business.


----------



## Helvetica

So Pass Holder previews start a week from today. It just feels weird that Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom is going to be open again after all of this time. I look forward to all of the bloggers going crazy because something doesn't work quite right and the random ride that's going to have a 2+ hour wait because reasons.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Does anyone that’s been posting here have a resort reservation in July but no tickets? Getting a little too close for comfort for those people I’d imagine!


----------



## MrsBooch

BrianR said:


> Chocolate World is now park reservation / timed ticket entry as well, so plan on that if you want to go in there.



That's my personal fave part of going to Hershey - you can't tell me that the candy from Chocolate World doesnt taste fresher than the same exact candy from the store. Plus I love grabbing stuff we can't get elsewhere - like strawberry kit kats mmmmm


----------



## CJGamer

MrsBooch said:


> That's my personal fave part of going to Hershey - you can't tell me that the candy from Chocolate World doesnt taste fresher than the same exact candy from the store. Plus I love grabbing stuff we can't get elsewhere - like strawberry kit kats mmmmm



We have pictures each year of the kids at the entrance where you check your height against each type of candy bar (that's how they determine which rides you can get on)
It's cool to look back at those pictures as kids get excited they are "finally a Twizzlers!"
Me personally- I'm just excited Hershey finally rescheduled my Green Day and Def Leppard Concerts for next summer- I've been waiting on that so we can decide when we can go to WDW next year!


----------



## cristen72

Hoping for an announcement soon on 2020 ticket sales.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

hereforthechurros said:


> Does anyone that’s been posting here have a resort reservation in July but no tickets? Getting a little too close for comfort for those people I’d imagine!


Me!  I called yesterday and was told to just keep checking back and that because I had a reservation I would have priority to tickets when they went back on sale.  We are supposed to arrive on the 19th.


----------



## everreal15

hereforthechurros said:


> Going ahead with AP previews, knowing that they’d be almost all locals in one of the worst COVID states in the country at the moment, signaled that it’s all systems go.



Does anyone know if Universal had a cap on capacity for their AP preview days? I remember people left with a really bad impression on how they were going to handle the crowd levels since so many showed up. I would like to think Disney is being more reserved in their capacity, especially given the current cases in Orlando.


----------



## Disneysoule

cakebaker said:


> I think the time will come when Disney is offering huge incentives for out of state guests to come. Who knows how long that will take, but at some point they're going to need people to come back. They can't survive long term on local business.


I agree.  I believe they are doing what they need to do now to be as safe as possible and open with limitations.  As soon as things are safe again they will need everyone from out of state and out of the country to come back to start making money and continue their building plans and keep growing. Many people will be hesitant still, but with the right incentives I believe they will be back where they were  very quickly.


----------



## chicagoshannon

everreal15 said:


> Does anyone know if Universal had a cap on capacity for their AP preview days? I remember people left with a really bad impression on how they were going to handle the crowd levels since so many showed up. I would like to think Disney is being more reserved in their capacity, especially given the current cases in Orlando.


yes.  You had to register for a spot.


----------



## kylenne

MrsBooch said:


> That's my personal fave part of going to Hershey - you can't tell me that the candy from Chocolate World doesnt taste fresher than the same exact candy from the store. Plus I love grabbing stuff we can't get elsewhere - like strawberry kit kats mmmmm



It’s the only Hershey chocolate I’ll ever eat. We always bring a giant cooler when we go and fill it up with candy. Since Disney thrill rides are the only ones I can take, it means that’s pretty much the only reason I go. (Besides holding the glasses, phones, and bags for various teens)

They really need a make your own chocolate bar thing somewhere in Disney Springs. Maybe Ghiradelli?


----------



## kylenne

cakebaker said:


> Are we seriously worried about the quality of meals, the veracity of food pics and the cost of them to uber wealthy, spoiled athletes? I'm not sure this is the pr gold Disney was looking for.



Aside from the designated players those struggle boxes would be a step up for most MLS players tbh!


----------



## Rach73

hereforthechurros said:


> Does anyone that’s been posting here have a resort reservation in July but no tickets? Getting a little too close for comfort for those people I’d imagine!


We do. Arriving at POP on Aug. 2nd. Not sure what we will do either way. Nervous about the current cases. We drive from La. so no flights to deal with and would have a car on property. On another note I was able to rebook cancelled dining reservations in the parks even though I don’t have park reservations? You are suppose to have park reservations to be able to do this so I was surprised. I haven’t seen on here that anyone else was able to do that. I canceled them because we don’t actually have park reservations and didn’t want to hold them up but thought it was weird.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

kylenne said:


> Aside from the designated players those struggle boxes would be a step up for most MLS players tbh!


MLS players don't make the crazy cash that the Premier League, the Bundesliga, Serie A or La Liga players do. There are a very few who get paid well - like when Zlatan was on the Galaxy. Not saying they're poor, but a lot of them are not making millions. Some teams are especially cheap (I'm looking at you Robert Kraft.)


----------



## Doingitagain

Rach73 said:


> We do. Arriving at POP on Aug. 2nd. Not sure what we will do either way. Nervous about the current cases. We drive from La. so no flights to deal with and would have a car on property. On another note I was able to rebook cancelled dining reservations in the parks even though I don’t have park reservations? You are suppose to have park reservations to be able to do this so I was surprised. I haven’t seen on here that anyone else was able to do that. I canceled them because we don’t actually have park reservations and didn’t want to hold them up but thought it was weird.


We talked about that on the ADR thread.  It appears you don't need park reservations to book dining, but you will need one to get in the park.  Likely some will booking dining and end up being disappointed, thinking that maybe a dining reservation would get them into the park with only a ticket and not a park reservation.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Do we think or know that they will shut down rides for sanitation times? Or will they be handing you sanitizer and Lysol wipes as you board your car to wipe things down on your own? Or both? What are we seeing elsewhere?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> Are we seriously worried about the quality of meals, the veracity of food pics and the cost of them to uber wealthy, spoiled athletes? I'm not sure this is the pr gold Disney was looking for.



Many lower roster MLS players are not uber wealthy spoiled athletes, FYI. Many non designated players make a pretty modest salary. Some are pretty far from lifestyles of the rich & famous.


----------



## Runnsally

cristen72 said:


> Hoping for an announcement soon on 2020 ticket sales.


Do we think the ability to purchase new APs direct from Disney will coincide with general 2020 ticket sales?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

everreal15 said:


> Does anyone know if Universal had a cap on capacity for their AP preview days? I remember people left with a really bad impression on how they were going to handle the crowd levels since so many showed up. I would like to think Disney is being more reserved in their capacity, especially given the current cases in Orlando.



The APs seemed upset with the entry process more than the actual number of people. Big backup in the morning at security and TMs were doing nothing to encourage social distancing in the extended line. I didn’t see many complaints within the park.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Helvetica said:


> So Pass Holder previews start a week from today. It just feels weird that Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom is going to be open again after all of this time. I look forward to all of the bloggers going crazy because something doesn't work quite right and the random ride that's going to have a 2+ hour wait because reasons.


I don't watch vloggers like that. Only positive ones!


----------



## abja09

Rach73 said:


> We do. Arriving at POP on Aug. 2nd. Not sure what we will do either way. Nervous about the current cases. We drive from La. so no flights to deal with and would have a car on property. On another note I was able to rebook cancelled dining reservations in the parks even though I don’t have park reservations? You are suppose to have park reservations to be able to do this so I was surprised. I haven’t seen on here that anyone else was able to do that. I canceled them because we don’t actually have park reservations and didn’t want to hold them up but thought it was weird.



I don’t have park tickets yet for my trip in September and hope they go on sale soon!!!   I will be able to book my dining tomorrow so I’m going to book dining for in park with hopes of tickets/park availability and if not I will just change them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

everreal15 said:


> Does anyone know if Universal had a cap on capacity for their AP preview days? I remember people left with a really bad impression on how they were going to handle the crowd levels since so many showed up. I would like to think Disney is being more reserved in their capacity, especially given the current cases in Orlando.


APs had to make a reservation for the park previews and it was filled up in like 25 minutes. Very limited.


----------



## Mal6586

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Do we think or know that they will shut down rides for sanitation times? Or will they be handing you sanitizer and Lysol wipes as you board your car to wipe things down on your own? Or both? What are we seeing elsewhere?


I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.


----------



## rpb718

hertamaniac said:


> For those that are going to Orlando/WDW/Universal and will be grocery shopping at Publix, please be extra vigilant with protective measures.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/r...ave-had-workers-test-positive-for-coronavirus



This is really no surprise.  Given the number of Publix stores in the entire state, you could even imagine a state-wide count being a few 100.

ETA: There are actually fewer Starbucks locations in FL than Publix.  I didn't know that.


----------



## abja09

02AggieGirl said:


> Me!  I called yesterday and was told to just keep checking back and that because I had a reservation I would have priority to tickets when they went back on sale.  We are supposed to arrive on the 19th.



I hope they open 2020 ticket sales to those with reservations before the open up general sales!  I keep watching for them.


----------



## cristen72

02AggieGirl said:


> Me!  I called yesterday and was told to just keep checking back and that because I had a reservation I would have priority to tickets when they went back on sale.  We are supposed to arrive on the 19th.
> [/QUO
> 
> That’s cutting it close!   Mines not until later in the year.
> I’m hoping they open ticket sales before the parks officially open so that everyone in our situation has an opportunity to purchase.


----------



## everreal15

MickeyWaffles said:


> The APs seemed upset with the entry process more than the actual number of people. Big backup in the morning at security and TMs were doing nothing to encourage social distancing in the extended line. I didn’t see many complaints within the park.



You're right on that. I forgot it was mostly Universal being overwhelmed at the parking / temp check area. It will be interesting to see how things are handled / enforced with the AP previews. I really hope Disney will not shy away from letting guests know when they are not following the protocols put in place. 

We have a Mid September trip, hopefully case numbers will be more under control at that point. I still would feel pretty safe in the Disney bubble.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Florida broke a new record today, over 10,000 cases in a single day:  https://news.trust.org/item/20200702133857-sz3ql/

Highest daily total of any state for a single day ever except NY which peaked at 12k in April.  15 percent test positivity rate.

Edit:  Also Orange County among the worst hit in the state other than the Miami area:

https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-thursday/33078499


Areas in green are those with more than 10,000 cases.  That green county in the middle of all the blue is Orange.

Edit:  Exact number is 10,109, Source:  https://www.heraldtribune.com/news/...ported-in-florida-on-thursday?template=ampart


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> Many lower roster MLS players are not uber wealthy spoiled athletes, FYI. Many non designated players make a pretty modest salary. Some are pretty far from lifestyles of the rich & famous.


 Yeah, still don’t feel sorry for them.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Mal6586 said:


> I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.


How long does the shutdown last?


----------



## Rach73

abja09 said:


> I hope they open 2020 ticket sales to those with reservations before the open up general sales!  I keep watching for them.


I know. Hopefully there would be the ability to move to a package before the general public is able to access new tickets. I was actually told by a phone CM a few weeks ago that there would be no more new ticket sales for 2020. And then was transferred to another one who said “later this Summer”.


----------



## Karin1984

DLP's reservation system opened 2 hours ago. This morning i thought of taking a picture of my AP and ask my friend for hers, because I would probably have more time than her, while at work.

Then the system opens, and I realize I took a picture of my old AP!!! And I have been working home for months, and this particularly day I went to the office!
And no option to get home early! Fingers crossed I get the dates I want!

Disneyland Paris will also have 2 preview days on 13 & 14 July.


----------



## AmberMV

Daily State Report:

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf
Edit: Just FYI the Florida State Reports only include details on Florida residents.  Out of state cases are included in their own state totals, not Florida's.


----------



## Doingitagain

They  probably have to review available park reservations for 2020 before deciding how many new tickets they can sell.  People won’t be happy if they buy a ticket and can’t get in a park


----------



## Mal6586

Jjbbllfrg said:


> How long does the shutdown last?


He said it's "just one empty cycle". The cleaner has to sit for at least 90 seconds, so it's good by the time an empty car finishes the track. So he's thinking to cycle all the vehicles is maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## skeeter31

Doingitagain said:


> They  probably have to review available park reservations for 2020 before deciding how many new tickets they can sell.  People won’t be happy if they buy a ticket and can’t get in a park


Exactly. The AP availability calendar is horrendous right now. I basically couldn’t go to a park for the rest of the summer if I wanted to.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. The AP availability calendar is horrendous right now. I basically couldn’t go to a park for the rest of the summer if I wanted to.


I think it has everything to do with the 3 reservation limit on AP, all the local AP booked all 3 days right away and that filled up July and some of August, so it'll be a rolling fill as APs start using their 3 days and booking more.  Disney DID say that APs would have a hard time getting reservations, which makes me think Disney is NOT going to combine the park buckets and allow APs more availability.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> I think it has everything to do with the 3 reservation limit on AP, all the local AP booked all 3 days right away and that filled up July and some of August, so it'll be a rolling fill as APs start using their 3 days and booking more.  Disney DID say that APs would have a hard time getting reservations, which makes me think Disney is NOT going to combine the park buckets and allow APs more availability.



yeah, but if they gave passholders 7 days or whatever I think it would be even worse - plus some would probably already take a day or two to book Christmas, New Years, etc.


----------



## tinkattitude!

CJGamer said:


> We have pictures each year of the kids at the entrance where you check your height against each type of candy bar (that's how they determine which rides you can get on)
> It's cool to look back at those pictures as kids get excited they are "finally a Twizzlers!"
> Me personally- I'm just excited Hershey finally rescheduled my Green Day and Def Leppard Concerts for next summer- I've been waiting on that so we can decide when we can go to WDW next year!



Aww, I love that!   We did that with our daughter at Castaway Cay by the character buoys.  It's also neat to see how the vegetation changed over the years as well as her growth LOL!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Mal6586 said:


> I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.


We are planning on bringing our own tubs of wipes and will not be worrying who and when they disinfect.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> Yeah, still don’t feel sorry for them.



Yikes. I thought if anything could bring everyone here together, it would be the thought that a $65 sandwich is ridiculous, regardless of who is eating it. Guess that’s not even universally agreed upon


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but if they gave passholders 7 days or whatever I think it would be even worse - plus some would probably already take a day or two to book Christmas, New Years, etc.


Yeah I don't think Disney is going to give APs any more than the 3 rolling reservation days, and I don't think the buckets will be combined- at least initially.  Disney wants to leave openings for new resort guests and day ticket holders.  This will make a lot of APs upset that there are openings for other types of tickets but not them, but honestly I don't think it's a big deal.  It's almost a 2 hour drive for us so it's not like we go 3x a week anyway.  I also think the full July calendar for AP has a lot to do with people just wanting to see it again once for the nostalgia factor, and not necessarily indicative of repeated rolling booked AP calendars.


----------



## firefly_ris

https://nypost.com/2020/07/01/sad-sandwiches-in-mls-disney-bubble-evoke-fyre-fest-flashbacks/
Yeah, I don't think an article comparing the Disney bubble to the Fyre Festival is what Dis was hoping for.... but not sure what they could expect charging that for a sad sandwich.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I don't think Disney is going to give APs any more than the 3 rolling reservation days, and I don't think the buckets will be combined- at least initially.  Disney wants to leave openings for new resort guests and day ticket holders.  This will make a lot of APs upset that there are openings for other types of tickets but not them, but honestly I don't think it's a big deal.  It's almost a 2 hour drive for us so it's not like we go 3x a week anyway.  I also think the full July calendar for AP has a lot to do with people just wanting to see it again once for the nostalgia factor, and not necessarily indicative of repeated rolling booked AP calendars.



Yeah, no perfect solution.  Does suck for out of town passholders who have to travel thousands of miles and spending lots of money just to get there and no guarantee to get in more than 3 parks.  Also feel for people that want to hold some for later trips but also use some sooner (I know people running the princess or other races are bummed about not really being able to hold any days for then if they want to use some sooner)

No way to make everyone happy


----------



## junderwood99

AmberMV said:


> Daily State Report:
> View attachment 505960
> http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf
> Edit: Just FYI the Florida State Reports only include details on Florida residents.  Out of state cases are included in their own state totals, not Florida's.


Ugh ..... I pray these numbers stop increasing. So sad


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Chris Ehlers said:


> We are planning on bringing our own tubs of wipes and will not be worrying who and when they disinfect.


Right we are too, just thinking about it from an operational standpoint.


----------



## Eric Smith

junderwood99 said:


> Ugh ..... I pray these numbers stop increasing. So sad


Based on what was discussed on the podcast Tuesday, it doesn't seem like they're going to be dropping any time soon.


----------



## atlmgm

Eric Smith said:


> Based on what was discussed on the podcast Tuesday, it doesn't seem like they're going to be dropping any time soon.


over 10K new cases reported Thursday - just released -


----------



## only hope

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Do we think or know that they will shut down rides for sanitation times? Or will they be handing you sanitizer and Lysol wipes as you board your car to wipe things down on your own? Or both? What are we seeing elsewhere?





Mal6586 said:


> I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.



Closing down every attraction every two hours for one cycle will significantly lower the hourly ride capacity, leaving less places for people to go which doesn’t help with distancing. I hope they aren’t doing this. People will still be sitting places that haven’t been cleaned. It really only benefits the first person to sit there after the cleaning anyways. I think itks better to keep the lines moving. People just need to be smart about not touching clothing thats had contact with public areas, which was always the smart thing to do anyways.


----------



## Eric Smith

atlmgm said:


> over 10K new cases reported Thursday - just released -


Yeah, I saw that a couple pages ago.  At this point we're considering cancelling our trips for the fall and just waiting until a vaccine is available.  It seems like a huge unnecessary risk.


----------



## NYC1982

There's an article on Deadline that won't allow me to link here...ugh....but Actor's Equity Association has rejected the Coronavirus Safety Plan put forth by Walt Disney World.


----------



## rteetz

firefly_ris said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/07/01/sad-sandwiches-in-mls-disney-bubble-evoke-fyre-fest-flashbacks/
> Yeah, I don't think an article comparing the Disney bubble to the Fyre Festival is what Dis was hoping for.... but not sure what they could expect charging that for a sad sandwich.


This article has been shared several times here. TMZ has also shot down this a bit. Disney also doesn’t own and operate the Swan and Dolphin where these players are staying.


----------



## rteetz

NYC1982 said:


> There's an article on Deadline that won't allow me to link here...ugh....but Actor's Equity Association has rejected the Coronavirus Safety Plan put forth by Walt Disney World.


Correct, this won’t change anything though. These performers are part of shows not opening with the parks.


----------



## hertamaniac

atlmgm said:


> over 10K new cases reported Thursday - just released -



Next week, Camping World Stadium will be open for free, drive-thru testing.  I suspect that starting the following week, the numbers will go even higher in central Florida.  

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ting-coming-to-orlando-camping-world-stadium/


----------



## 4forthemouse

rteetz said:


> Correct, this won’t change anything though. These performers are part of shows not opening with the parks.


So this is just show performers? It doesn't include park characters or Dapper Dans?


----------



## NYC1982

rteetz said:


> Correct, this won’t change anything though. These performers are part of shows not opening with the parks.



Agreed.  But I do think it's interesting what they say in their statement:

"They made the decision to postpone recalling you to work," Equity writes.  "If Disney really thinks their plan is safe, why have they postponed recalling you?"  "Please join us on social media and help the public understand that a park without testing is putting performers and *patrons* alike at risk."

I just think if this message starts to gain traction, it will look bad that WDW is still deciding to open amidst the rising numbers.


----------



## marinejjh

MickeyWaffles said:


> Many lower roster MLS players are not uber wealthy spoiled athletes, FYI. Many non designated players make a pretty modest salary. Some are pretty far from lifestyles of the rich & famous.


I'm sure they make more than the average person,and they aren't even paying for in anyways. The teams are footing the bill. I personally could care less if they are eating hotdogs and lunch meat sandwiches every day. It does look like poor quality and I'm sure we will se many more posts like this from NBA players.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> This article has been shared several times here. TMZ has also shot down this a bit. Disney also doesn’t own and operate the Swan and Dolphin where these players are staying.


They probably eat worse then this while on the road and they aren't paying for it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

marinejjh said:


> I'm sure they make more than the average person,and they aren't even paying for in anyways. The teams are footing the bill. I personally could care less if they are eating hotdogs and lunch meat sandwiches every day. It does look like poor quality and I'm sure we will se many more posts like this from NBA players.



I just googled and an article said a third of the league (MLS) earns less than $100,000 and the median salary is $179k. Fair to complain about (or mock, it seems) food quality on what is a work trip even if your company is footing the bill.

That’s got to be your average WDW guest salary level for a good chunk of the league, maybe even less. Guess we’ve got to stop complaining around here lol.


----------



## RWinNOLA

atlmgm said:


> over 10K new cases reported Thursday - just released -



I can’t seem to find daily numbers specifically for Orange County.  I read earlier in this thread that Orange County numbers were declining in the last three days.  Was hoping that trend would continue today.


----------



## Mfowler7828

marinejjh said:


> They probably eat worse then this while on the road and they aren't paying for it.


Exactly they better stop complaining or Disney will make them eat all there meals at Sci-Fi Dine in Theater


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> This article has been shared several times here. TMZ has also shot down this a bit. Disney also doesn’t own and operate the Swan and Dolphin where these players are staying.


WDW doesn't own and operate it, but it is named "Walt Disney World Swan & Dolphin" on WDW's website, so their name is linked and people will associate the 2 entities because of it


----------



## AmberMV

Important to note that almost 3,000 of Florida's cases are out-of-state people. So those people will be traveling back to wherever they are from and let's all hope they quarantine when they get there...important for out-of-state visitors to WDW.


----------



## Karin1984

Karin1984 said:


> DLP's reservation system opened 2 hours ago. This morning i thought of taking a picture of my AP and ask my friend for hers, because I would probably have more time than her, while at work.
> 
> Then the system opens, and I realize I took a picture of my old AP!!! And I have been working home for months, and this particularly day I went to the office!
> And no option to get home early! Fingers crossed I get the dates I want!
> 
> Disneyland Paris will also have 2 preview days on 13 & 14 July.


Ok, home and was able to get all the dates I wanted  System for Disneyland Paris is pretty easy to navigate for AP holders. 

Apparently there is less of a rush for Paris than Shanghai and WDW, both the AP preview days and the first opening day still have availability.


----------



## BrianR

marinejjh said:


> I'm sure they make more than the average person,and they aren't even paying for in anyways. The teams are footing the bill. I personally could care less if they are eating hotdogs and lunch meat sandwiches every day. It does look like poor quality and I'm sure we will se many more posts like this from NBA players.


Here's the MLSPA salary list from last September when the most recent report came out.  Some get paid a lot, some not nearly as much as you think:

MLSPA Salary Report


----------



## rteetz

4forthemouse said:


> So this is just show performers? It doesn't include park characters or Dapper Dans?


It depends on the role. Normal characters are not actors equity. Now if a character is in a stage show they likely are considered such.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

RWinNOLA said:


> I can’t seem to find daily numbers specifically for Orange County.  I read earlier in this thread that Orange County numbers were declining in the last three days.  Was hoping that trend would continue today.



584 new cases for a total of 11,458 in Orange County.  The numbers are up and down, depending on the number of tests.  The rate has been up and down too, but definitely up in June over the previous 3 months.  0.01% of the population of Orange County has now tested positive.


----------



## rteetz

NYC1982 said:


> Agreed.  But I do think it's interesting what they say in their statement:
> 
> "They made the decision to postpone recalling you to work," Equity writes.  "If Disney really thinks their plan is safe, why have they postponed recalling you?"  "Please join us on social media and help the public understand that a park without testing is putting performers and *patrons* alike at risk."
> 
> I just think if this message starts to gain traction, it will look bad that WDW is still deciding to open amidst the rising numbers.


It’s much harder to social distance in a performance like a stage show. That is why those things won’t open with the park. A non performing character from a distance is fine.


----------



## AmberMV

BTW I got an email from Disney this morning that they've finally shipped our MB for our visit to Riviera in TWO DAYS. It will be a miracle if the post office gets them to us in a single day


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> WDW doesn't own and operate it, but it is named "Walt Disney World Swan & Dolphin" on WDW's website, so their name is linked and people will associate the 2 entities because of it


Yes of course but at the same time this isn’t all Disney’s fault either.


----------



## marinejjh

BrianR said:


> Here's the MLSPA salary list from last September when the most recent report came out.  Some get paid a lot, some not nearly as much as you think:
> 
> MLSPA Salary Report


Looks like decent money to play a game as a job. Lots of people risk their lives everyday for work and make much less. I have zero sympathy for them. It's the life they chose,nobody forced them be athletes.


----------



## roth697

AmberMV said:


> BTW I got an email from Disney this morning that they've finally shipped our MB for our visit to Riviera in TWO DAYS. It will be a miracle if the post office gets them to us in a single day
> View attachment 505969


My magic band is slated to be delivered to my house a day after we check in.....


----------



## zemmer

AmberMV said:


> BTW I got an email from Disney this morning that they've finally shipped our MB for our visit to Riviera in TWO DAYS. It will be a miracle if the post office gets them to us in a single day
> View attachment 505969


Haha. Ours will arrive Monday. We got back home from our trip last Saturday.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> WDW doesn't own and operate it, but it is named "Walt Disney World Swan & Dolphin" on WDW's website, so their name is linked and people will associate the 2 entities because of it



I mean there are more people than you’d think that don’t even realize Universal Studios (you know, the place with UNIVERSAL in the name) isn’t a Disney park lol. I’ll give a pass to the Swan and Dolphin confusion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ahhh page 2020!


ETA: something got deleted or my phone was prematurely on 2020 lol. Oops.


----------



## TwoMisfits

For those considering WDW soon, I'd consider your own home area.  If your area is in a beautiful, non-outbreak spot, I wouldn't go and be the cause of an outbreak where you are from.  

I made this decision when I stayed home and didn't go to Myrtle this week.  I wanted my area to stay wonderfully non-outbreaking and open...just b/c I'd rather a whole summer of fun vs a few days (I got to play arcades fully decked with masks and gloves and laser tag fully masked yesterday to celebrate a "staycation" day, instead...and it was really fun, even if different)...


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

DGsAtBLT said:


> I mean there are more people than you’d think that don’t even realize Universal Studios (you know, the place with UNIVERSAL in the name) isn’t a Disney park lol. I’ll give a pass to the Swan and Dolphin confusion.


I've been in Disney and have overheard families excited about going to "Harry Potterland" wondering where is it


----------



## Llama mama

Mfowler7828 said:


> Exactly they better stop complaining or Disney will make them eat all there meals at Sci-Fi Dine in Theater


Hey lol ! I love the buffalo chicken salad at Sci fi


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TwoMisfits said:


> For those considering WDW soon, I'd consider your own home area.  If your area is in a beautiful, non-outbreak spot, I wouldn't go and be the cause of an outbreak where you are from.
> 
> I made this decision when I stayed home and didn't go to Myrtle this week.  I wanted my area to stay wonderfully non-outbreaking and open...just b/c I'd rather a whole summer of fun vs a few days (I got to play arcades fully decked with masks and gloves and laser tag fully masked yesterday to celebrate a "staycation" day, instead...and it was really fun, even if different)...



Plus with all the worries about the economy, your local economy and especially smaller restaurants, resorts, stores, and attractions, need you arguably much more than Disney does.


----------



## kverdon

Just keep swimming....

Todays report was discouraging but keep in mind that all the corrective measures that have been put in place like manadatory mask use, bar closeures et all have not had time to go into effect yet.  What you are seeing today is the effect of 1-2 weeks ago due to incubation and testing lag.  I'm waiting to see what next Thursday looks like but at that time we'll be there.  We fly in Sat.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I see a Pacers logo..  this must be at GF


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278705688236175361


----------



## MrsBooch

kylenne said:


> It’s the only Hershey chocolate I’ll ever eat. We always bring a giant cooler when we go and fill it up with candy. Since Disney thrill rides are the only ones I can take, it means that’s pretty much the only reason I go. (Besides holding the glasses, phones, and bags for various teens)
> 
> *They really need a make your own chocolate bar thing somewhere in Disney Springs. Maybe Ghiradelli?*



that is a fantastic idea!!! Also i have to say - that ride through Chocolate World where they take you through the candy making process - probably one of my favorite things to do ever.


----------



## abja09

Rach73 said:


> I know. Hopefully there would be the ability to move to a package before the general public is able to access new tickets. I was actually told by a phone CM a few weeks ago that there would be no more new ticket sales for 2020. And then was transferred to another one who said “later this Summer”.


If only they can all get their stories straight we would actually know what’s going on! I heard rumors of possibly mid-July so fingers crossed!


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I see a Pacers logo..  this must be at GF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278705688236175361




Eep! I can't wait for live sports again.


----------



## mmackeymouse

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I see a Pacers logo..  this must be at GF
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278705688236175361



I actually think it's kind of cool that they replicated the home court so specifically, including Bankers Life, and the "We grow basketball here" slogan.


----------



## mmackeymouse

And the fascia on the hoops too! Neat.


----------



## xuxa777

RWinNOLA said:


> I can’t seem to find daily numbers specifically for Orange County.  I read earlier in this thread that Orange County numbers were declining in the last three days.  Was hoping that trend would continue today.


From the state report on Orange County Florida

Orange County is 555 new today, outside of a few days last week in the 900-1000 range been fluctuating b/t 300-556 for the past two weeks. Positivity in the range of 13.5-17.7% also rolling average probably close to flat.  This is all on the Florida DOH site by county. So while the state of Florida had a record high today, Orange county was about 50% less than their record high in the last two weeks.

It will be nice when it gets lower though


----------



## Acup313

TwoMisfits said:


> For those considering WDW soon, I'd consider your own home area.  If your area is in a beautiful, non-outbreak spot, I wouldn't go and be the cause of an outbreak where you are from.
> 
> I made this decision when I stayed home and didn't go to Myrtle this week.  I wanted my area to stay wonderfully non-outbreaking and open...just b/c I'd rather a whole summer of fun vs a few days (I got to play arcades fully decked with masks and gloves and laser tag fully masked yesterday to celebrate a "staycation" day, instead...and it was really fun, even if different)...



This is actually why I am still considering going. My area is a hot spot where very few people are taking this seriously. Few people are wearing masks and restaurants weren’t following capacity limitations. I actually feel safer going to WDW than trying to do anything here.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mmackeymouse said:


> I actually think it's kind of cool that they replicated the home court so specifically, including Bankers Life, and the "We grow basketball here" slogan.



Hoping that *We The North* is in play too!


----------



## firefly_ris

rteetz said:


> This article has been shared several times here. TMZ has also shot down this a bit. Disney also doesn’t own and operate the Swan and Dolphin where these players are staying.



Hard to keep up around here lately. But to be devil's advocate, lots of layman/non Dis people don't know the difference as far as hotel operator. They just see "Disney bubble/property". But I get that they have no control there.

[eta] LOL, case in point, I managed to miss 3 more pages in between your reply....


----------



## OnceUponATime15

NBA logos with a disney twist... swipe left for the second page


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCHR4YElVE5/


----------



## abja09

MrsBooch said:


> that is a fantastic idea!!! Also i have to say - that ride through Chocolate World where they take you through the candy making process - probably one of my favorite things to do ever.


We haven’t been to Hershey  in a few years but when I would take my son that was sometimes all he wanted to do - Ride the Chocolate World ride over and over. Think it was for the free candy at the end but hey kept us out of the heat.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/homecomin-brunch-returns-this-weekend-to-disney-springs/


----------



## Sandiz08

Acup313 said:


> This is actually why I am still considering going. My area is a hot spot where very few people are taking this seriously. Few people are wearing masks and restaurants weren’t following capacity limitations. I actually feel safer going to WDW than trying to do anything here.


Same here, our city has still not made masks mandatory. DH has been working throughout this whole ordeal in a major city. We are probably safer going to Disney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> What corn is left to pop?




Tickets/hotel bookings resuming for 2020?
Will they delay opening?
Splash Mountain closing date?
Water parks opening?


You know we can find something we need to know about...


----------



## MrsBooch

I saw that Cirque de Soleil tix are on sale for shows starting in November - but I thought I read somewhere that they are filing for bankruptcy?? Am I confused?


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Important to note that almost 3,000 of Florida's cases are out-of-state people. So those people will be traveling back to wherever they are from and let's all hope they quarantine when they get there...important for out-of-state visitors to WDW.


Thats before wdw opens and the real influx from out-of-state visitors arrive. Chances on that hitting 5 digit numbers in a few weeks?


----------



## mmackeymouse

OnceUponATime15 said:


> NBA logos with a disney twist... swipe left for the second page
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCHR4YElVE5/


 
Some of those are so bang on, yet they really missed out on some opportunities.

Lakers should have 100% been Pocahontas in her canoe, referring to the origin of the name. (Orginally from Minnesota, with the lakes)

Pacers should 100% have been Cars or Herbie related, referring the the origin of their name (Pacecar of the Indy500)

Mulan for Golden State seems like a good fit, considering the Bay Area's Asian population and her status of a, duh, Warrior.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Tickets/hotel bookings resuming for 2020?
> Will they delay opening?
> Splash Mountain closing date?
> Water parks opening?
> 
> 
> You know we can find something we need to know about...


I wouldn’t hold your breath on Splash Mountain. I can’t see how they close that before 2022.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> I wouldn’t hold your breath on Splash Mountain. I can’t see how they close that before 2022.




Oh I agree, but the opinions seem split. I guess it's not technically related to the virus operations though.


----------



## mmackeymouse

OH......Genie on the Sixers makes absolutely no sense. 

Sam Eagle was robbed


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I wouldn’t hold your breath on Splash Mountain. I can’t see how they close that before 2022.



I think it’ll be a while too. Also I haven’t been to DLR in years but from what I’ve read it seems like theirs is in worse shape than ours, possible they work on theirs first instead of working on them together.

SSE and the rest of Epcot needs to be put back on a schedule first IMO.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> I saw that Cirque de Soleil tix are on sale for shows starting in November - but I thought I read somewhere that they are filing for bankruptcy?? Am I confused?


Filing for bankruptcy doesn’t mean they necessarily close for good. They plan to restructure. Disney is also a partner in the show at Disney Springs so much easier for that one to continue than others.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/homecomin-brunch-returns-this-weekend-to-disney-springs/


best news all week, love that brunch


----------



## anthony2k7

Anyone know how Universal are handling the daily orlando thunderstorm/downpours?


----------



## wdwoutsider

TwoMisfits said:


> For those considering WDW soon, I'd consider your own home area. If your area is in a beautiful, non-outbreak spot, I wouldn't go and be the cause of an outbreak where you are from.
> 
> I made this decision when I stayed home and didn't go to Myrtle this week. I wanted my area to stay wonderfully non-outbreaking and open...just b/c I'd rather a whole summer of fun vs a few days (I got to play arcades fully decked with masks and gloves and laser tag fully masked yesterday to celebrate a "staycation" day, instead...and it was really fun, even if different)..



You seem kind person who actually cares about their community.   Thank you.   

Alot of people on here will fly in planes for no real reason and don't care.   I get essential travel and fine if you live in driving range but to fly right now is just selfish for a vacation.   Your not visiting a relative whos old either Disney will be there and much better next year!!  Ignore if you want   , but please consider it I think anywhere you go is safer than flying on a plane to Florida and visiting a theme park right now, for what it's worth my day job i am a board certified physician.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> Anyone know how Universal are handling the daily orlando thunderstorm/downpours?


Don't know but @yulilin3 walked around Polynesian yesterday without an umbrella in the rain with a mask and she didn't mention it being a problem at all IIRC. And she walked to GF from Poly and back


----------



## parasail_of_congress

kverdon said:


> Just keep swimming....
> 
> Todays report was discouraging but keep in mind that all the corrective measures that have been put in place like manadatory mask use, bar closeures et all have not had time to go into effect yet.  What you are seeing today is the effect of 1-2 weeks ago due to incubation and testing lag.  I'm waiting to see what next Thursday looks like but at that time we'll be there.  We fly in Sat.



If we're talking about Florida as a whole, this is an incredibly misleading comment. Masks are required only in major cities, and if anything, the "testing lag" already shows an exponential growth of cases.

I'm not sure if it's more depressing that the quoted comment was made, or that so many people liked it.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Don't know but @yulilin3 walked around Polynesian yesterday without an umbrella in the rain with a mask and she didn't mention it being a problem at all IIRC. And she walked to GF from Poly and back


yeah it's completely fine.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Sandiz08 said:


> Same here, our city has still not made masks mandatory. DH has been working throughout this whole ordeal in a major city. We are probably safer going to Disney.



Ours are only mandatory inside...that seems to be the sweet spot to get a community onboard, so a mandate actually helps...(we have had the mandate for 6 weeks+ and almost no complaint by this point or people ignoring it...in the beginning, we started with about 70% wearing inside, and are now probably easily at 95%)...


----------



## glocker

parasail_of_congress said:


> If we're talking about Florida as a whole, this is an incredibly misleading comment. Masks are required only in major cities, and if anything, the "testing lag" already shows an exponential growth of cases.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's more depressing that the quoted comment was made, or that so many people liked it.


Yes. And hospitalizations and deaths are lagging indicators. We will begin to see the rise in both in the coming weeks. For anyone to downplay the situation in Florida is negligent, IMO. The real numbers to watch are going to be published right as Disney opens the parks.


----------



## only hope

DGsAtBLT said:


> Plus with all the worries about the economy, your local economy and especially smaller restaurants, resorts, stores, and attractions, need you arguably much more than Disney does.



Every local economy needs help- including the local economy that is fueled by WDW. WDW itself will weather this crisis, but what about all the locally owned businesses and franchises near WDW that rely on WDW tourists to stay in business? What about Florida as a whole? We rely a lot on the money spent by tourists and the tax collections. No matter where one chooses to spend their vacation, they will be helping out a local economy, including going to WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

parasail_of_congress said:


> If we're talking about Florida as a whole, this is an incredibly misleading comment. Masks are required only in major cities, and if anything, the "testing lag" already shows an exponential growth of cases.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's more depressing that the quoted comment was made, or that so many people liked it.



Im bothered by the downplaying and excusing of the situation in Florida that happens every time numbers are posted. It’s bad. If you’re going to go, recognize what you are walking into.

As someone who has lost major plans including Disney and many summer activities, it boggles the mind how people have forgotten that it isn’t a choice between one risky activity and another risky activity, the choice to do neither is also an option.


----------



## jenjersnap

Yes, this is an important consideration for us. Our county is doing really well. I shifted our dates a couple days so my family can quarantine for 14 days when we return. We are lucky we can do that - my DH works from home for the foreseeable future, I was furloughed from my job, and kids return to school exactly 2 weeks after our return.



TwoMisfits said:


> For those considering WDW soon, I'd consider your own home area.  If your area is in a beautiful, non-outbreak spot, I wouldn't go and be the cause of an outbreak where you are from.
> 
> I made this decision when I stayed home and didn't go to Myrtle this week.  I wanted my area to stay wonderfully non-outbreaking and open...just b/c I'd rather a whole summer of fun vs a few days (I got to play arcades fully decked with masks and gloves and laser tag fully masked yesterday to celebrate a "staycation" day, instead...and it was really fun, even if different)...


----------



## Anna_Sh

xuxa777 said:


> From the state report on Orange County Florida
> 
> Orange County is 555 new today, outside of a few days last week in the 900-1000 range been fluctuating b/t 300-556 for the past two weeks. Positivity in the range of 13.5-17.7% also rolling average probably close to flat.  This is all on the Florida DOH site by county. So while the state of Florida had a record high today, Orange county was about 50% less than their record high in the last two weeks.
> 
> It will be nice when it gets lower though


I’m glad to see it put in context.  The state as a whole is NOT spiking.  Certain areas of the state are spiking.  I think that’s important to keep in mind (speaking as a Floridian whose county has seen less than 500 cases and less than 10 deaths this whole time).


----------



## AmberMV

Disney is very aware of the situation and just set a push notification to my phone that "All guests visiting Disney World must read a Health Acknowledgement", which you click on and it takes you to the Covid-19 warning on their page.  I'm not sure if this is because I'm visiting Riviera on Saturday or if they sent it to everyone to read


----------



## wdwoutsider

*U.S. corona virus cases rise by nearly 50,000 in biggest one-day spike of pandemic July 1*

More than half the cases came from:
Arizona, California, Florida and Texas on July 1.

July 1 biggest one day spike of pandemic.  Far from being over, you don't have largest spike and it's almost over.    I actually think Disney can pull the plug anytime, the news keeps looking worse and I think it's looking more likely.   Even if they do preview days they can still delay opening.   This is a constantly changing situation and you better believe Disney is watching.


----------



## Mfowler7828

I’ve made my thoughts on quarantine’s very clear on this board and this conversation has nothing to do with them or that. This has to do with all the people who as soon as they see a high number of cases for the day in Florida, come on this board and either scream on how Disney has to close or put down anyone “crazy” enough to actually go right now. That is depressing.


----------



## Spridell

wdwoutsider said:


> *U.S. corona virus cases rise by nearly 50,000 in biggest one-day spike of pandemic July 1*
> 
> More than half the cases came from:
> Arizona, California, Florida and Texas on July 1.
> 
> July 1 biggest one day spike of pandemic.  Far from being over, you don't have largest spike and it's almost over.    I actually think Disney can pull the plug anytime, the news keeps looking worse and I think it's looking more likely.   Even if they do preview days they can still delay opening.


I highly highly highly doubt they are going to open the parks, stock the restaurant's, oil up and run all the attractions, staff the shops etc..... just to close after previews. That simply will not happen. 

If they are open next week for previews they will open on time on the 11th


----------



## wombat_5606

TwoMisfits said:


> Ours are only mandatory inside...that seems to be the sweet spot to get a community onboard, so a mandate actually helps...(we have had the mandate for 6 weeks+ and almost no complaint by this point or people ignoring it...in the beginning, we started with about 70% wearing inside, and are now probably easily at 95%)...



But you still need a mask outside if you are interacting with a person that is not 6ft away, at least.


----------



## glocker

Mfowler7828 said:


> What I find most depressing is all the people on these boards who clearly have no plans of going to Disney anytime soon, but make it there mission to criticize and tell all the people who are planning on going how crazy and reckless they are. How depressing that peoples life’s can be that sad that they spend there days crushing the excitement and joy of others on a Disney board


I am scheduled to arrive in 13 days. I am from NY and will, as of today, need to quarantine both on my way in, and when I return home. I am watching and commenting, not to criticize, but to engage in banter that is going to help me in two ways:
1. If the situation improves and I see people from the Orlando area telling me that masks are being worn in and around the community, I can feel better about going. 
2. If there are people consistently downplaying the numbers and reporting that masks are not really be worn by everyone, everywhere in and around the community, I will be forced to cancel my trip. 
Please don't make assumptions about people's intentions when clearly many are trying to figure out of Disney will be safe for them.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m glad to see it put in context. The state as a whole is NOT spiking. Certain areas of the state are spiking.



You don't think spiking areas have Disney annual passholders in Florida?   Of course they do and and will be at the theme park, the bus your on, the hotel your at , and the restaurant your eating in.


----------



## TwoMisfits

wombat_5606 said:


> But you still need a mask outside if you are interacting with a person that is not 6ft away, at least.



Yes, if you're a tween/teen/adult (little kids on playgrounds, for example, don't need to wear one, even if they get in other kids' circles).  Most people keep distance, so they don't need to worry about the masks outside (when we would take walks, everyone had the "on your left - keep right" thing down...

And at our pool, they have numbers painted on the ground, so families can just hang in their spot maskless when not in the pool...another example of the distance over the mask (which works better with water b/c masks and water breaks are not the best combo)...(PS - and the pool is bring your own seat, so no one has to sanitize anything - you do what you need yourself for your own chair, which has to fit in your numbered 10ft block)...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

karen4546 said:


> I replied to a comment in this forum.  this forum is for people who actually ARE going to WDW and looking for updates.  I guess an admin can remove both of our posts.



No this thread and the news and rumours forum as a whole is not limited to those who are going to WDW.

Did you know rteetz handles a separate thread solely for updates? Here it is..

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...pdates-news-only.3802762/page-3#post-61965628


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Pop Century is definitely supposed to be open when I visit (July 17-21), but I just got an email from Priceline saying "Disney has notified us that your hotel may be closed on your travel dates".  And then they want us to confirm or cancel.  I thought Pop was already announced to be one of the hotels opening on July 10th?


----------



## EmJ

The reason people who aren’t traveling to Disney are upset about other people doing so is that each person who travels to Disney (or anywhere) does not only make the choice to take a risk for themselves. They are also making the choice to take a risk for their coworkers, their neighbors, their children’s classmates, their children's teachers and friends, their grocery store clerk, their dentist, and everyone else they will come into contact with and potentially infect upon their return home. Everyone acts like the choices we make affect only ourselves. At this moment in history, that is patently false. Anyone choosing to travel should do so with eyes wide open regarding the risk not only to themselves but to their entire community, especially if they do not quarantine for the full 14 days upon their return (and a negative COVID test is insufficient; you could easily test negative on Day 7 and positive on Day 8). So please, take all the precautions and be safe out there everyone.


----------



## Llama mama

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pop Century is definitely supposed to be open when I visit (July 17-21), but I just got an email from Priceline saying "Disney has notified us that your hotel may be closed on your travel dates".  And then they want us to confirm or cancel.  I thought Pop was already announced to be one of the hotels opening on July 10th?


Yes I thought Pop and CR are opening July 10 th


----------



## JacknSally

*Still no update on POFQ for our December trip!

(that’s not news or even really important but I’m trying here )*


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> yeah it's completely fine.


I meant from the dash for cover point of view in a thunderstorm? Historically people would shelter any and everywhere they could in a very non-socially distant way when the daily heavy rain arrived. 

Are the crowds low enough currently for everyone to shelter and stay 6ft apart?


----------



## anthony2k7

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pop Century is definitely supposed to be open when I visit (July 17-21), but I just got an email from Priceline saying "Disney has notified us that your hotel may be closed on your travel dates".  And then they want us to confirm or cancel.  I thought Pop was already announced to be one of the hotels opening on July 10th?


There were rumours yesterday I think that a TA had heard pop wasnt opening as planned


----------



## Llama mama

anthony2k7 said:


> I meant from the dash for cover point of view in a thunderstorm? Historically people would shelter any and everywhere they could in a very non-socially distant way when the daily heavy rain arrived.
> 
> Are the crowds low enough currently for everyone to shelter and stay 6ft apart?


The crowds are looking pretty low. So maybe enough space under awnings, stores, and hiding spot to avoid the thunderstorms.


----------



## MrsBooch

mmackeymouse said:


> OH......Genie on the Sixers makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Sam Eagle was robbed



Maybe it's the Will Smith connection...?




Disneysoule said:


> This room is depressing today....was trying to think of something else to say...but no depressing is all I got.



yeah that's bc we are in the 2020's. I mean...we all saw it coming.


----------



## karen4546

TropicalDIS said:


> Why can't it also be for people who are on the fence about going to WDW, or who want to go next year but haven't booked yet? This forum is for those who are fans of Disney, period.


It can be for whomever.  you are here now.  enjoy.  I keep an eye out for changes because I have a couple of trips that were canceled and rescheduled.  happy planning.


----------



## Hummingbird

I am hoping that with the current increase in Covid cases that it causes Disney to be very very strict with the rules. I don't want to see any passive suggestion to park goers to wear their mask or social distance.  I want firm enforcement.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

anthony2k7 said:


> There were rumours yesterday I think that a TA had heard pop wasnt opening as planned


That would explain the email.  :/  It said I had 2 options, I could cancel (for a full refund, and I booked a refundable rate anyway) or "You can keep the reservation; however, if the property is closed for your stay, they will relocate you to a different Disney property, although it may not be the same resort".


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Those Disney-fied logos are so cute! I’m fairly sure the only NBA game I’ve ever watched was where Toronto won the championship (I’m so into basketball I don’t even know what their championship is called lol) but I think I may at least try and catch the first ones that air from Disney incase there are some little Disney touches thrown in.


----------



## rteetz

I certainly didn’t expect an athletes pay discussion today or who this forum is for discussions today.


----------



## Disneysoule

[QUOTE="MrsBooch, post: 62091730, member: 641256"

yeah that's bc we are in the 2020's. I mean...we all saw it coming.
[/QUOTE]
How could I have overlooked that lol... I hope once we are out of the 2020's we can bring back some Disney Magic


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

glocker said:


> I am scheduled to arrive in 13 days. I am from NY and will, as of today, need to quarantine both on my way in, and when I return home. I am watching and commenting, not to criticize, but to engage in banter that is going to help me in two ways:
> 1. If the situation improves and I see people from the Orlando area telling me that masks are being worn in and around the community, I can feel better about going.
> 2. If there are people consistently downplaying the numbers and reporting that masks are not really be worn by everyone, everywhere in and around the community, I will be forced to cancel my trip.
> Please don't make assumptions about people's intentions when clearly many are trying to figure out of Disney will be safe for them.


At least you're responsible and will obey the quarantines.  The poster you are responding to has bragged about how he is going to openly flout the laws of both Florida and NY and ignore the quarantines.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

rteetz said:


> I certainly didn’t expect an athletes pay discussion today or who this forum is for discussions today.


It’s 2020 lol expect the unexpected


----------



## glocker

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> At least you're responsible and will obey the quarantines.  The poster you are responding to has bragged about how he is going to openly flout the laws of both Florida and NY and ignore the quarantines.


And that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## jenjersnap

And managerial/supervisory back up when CMs enforce the rules, rather than guest appeasement. I have witnessed a couple disturbing incidents of this. No wonder poor frontline CMs hesitate to confront guests. 



Hummingbird said:


> I am hoping that with the current increase in Covid cases that it causes Disney to be very very strict with the rules. I don't want to see any passive suggestion to park goers to wear their mask or social distance.  I want firm enforcement.


----------



## DisneyEater

Mfowler7828 said:


> I’ve made my thoughts on quarantine’s very clear on this board and this conversation has nothing to do with them or that. This has to do with all the people who as soon as they see a high number of cases for the day in Florida, come on this board and either scream on how Disney has to close or put down anyone “crazy” enough to actually go right now. That is depressing.



The title of this forum is cruise-and-theme-park-operational-updates-*due-to-coronavirus*. Of course people will come and talk about how the spiking numbers will, might, or should impact things.


----------



## dreamit

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pop Century is definitely supposed to be open when I visit (July 17-21), but I just got an email from Priceline saying "Disney has notified us that your hotel may be closed on your travel dates".  And then they want us to confirm or cancel.  I thought Pop was already announced to be one of the hotels opening on July 10th?


The rumor discussed on here yesterday concluded with the TA learning from Disney that the emails went out in error.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dreamit said:


> The rumor discussed on here yesterday concluded with the TA learning from Disney that the emails went out in error.


Sweet, thanks.  I can't keep up with everything on here haha.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jenjersnap said:


> And managerial/supervisory back up when CMs enforce the rules, rather than guest appeasement. I have witnessed a couple disturbing incidents of this. No wonder poor frontline CMs hesitate to confront guests.



This is SO important. I am super nervous for CMs once park going crowds come down. It’s one thing for people to follow rules in the resorts and Disney springs where there is less time spent or the ability to “escape” to your room, Im worried how people will behave spending hours in the parks.


----------



## xuxa777

wdwoutsider said:


> You don't think spiking areas have Disney annual passholders in Florida?   Of course they do and and will be at the theme park, the bus your on, the hotel your at , and the restaurant your eating in.


They also have  APs to Universal and Sea World and they have been open for a month.


----------



## JacknSally

*Wooooo we’ve gotta get to the 2030 pages.

have we heard anything about Remy construction starting back up yet? They were fairly close to being finished, right? 10ish weeks out? Wonder what they’re waiting for if that hasn’t restarted yet. 

Also where are the food & wine menus?! That starts in 12 days! *


----------



## hertamaniac

I try to post my personal virus related feelings about being a local AP (likely soon to be ex-AP) on the Community Board where I feel it's more appropriate.  That being said, I attempt to post relevant information related to Orlando/WDW/Universal/Attractions that perhaps not everyone will even see.  I watch our daily Orlando news and try to give links to that information (e.g. mini-golf initial openings on I-Drive, Crayola Experience opening at the Florida Mall and others).  I hope others can disseminate that information and determine for themselves an itinerary or determining the value of a trip.  I certainly don't have to do this, but thought it would be helpful for the planners.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I certainly didn’t expect an athletes pay discussion today or who this forum is for discussions today.



I figured by now you would always simply "expect the unexpected"


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Krandor said:


> "expect the unexpected"



Big Brother is coming to WDW?  I kid, I kid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Wooooo we’ve gotta get to the 2030 pages.
> 
> have we heard anything about Remy construction starting back up yet? They were fairly close to being finished, right? 10ish weeks out? Wonder what they’re waiting for if that hasn’t restarted yet.
> 
> Also where are the food & wine menus?! That starts in 12 days! *



If Brazil cheese bread and the Guinness baileys drink (I can’t remember their actual names) are on the menu you festival go-ers better take advantage.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Big Brother is coming to WDW?  I kid, I kid.



I’m glad I’m not the only one who can’t read that phrase in anything but Julie Chen’s voice


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> If Brazil cheese bread and the Guinness baileys drink (I can’t remember their actual names) are on the menu you festival go-ers better take advantage.


*
Oh yes let’s guess what might come back for this new modified F&W experience! The nitro truffle was mentioned a few pages ago....

OOOH the loaded Mac & cheese! *


----------



## hereforthechurros

hertamaniac said:


> Next week, Camping World Stadium will be open for free, drive-thru testing.  I suspect that starting the following week, the numbers will go even higher in central Florida.
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...ting-coming-to-orlando-camping-world-stadium/


Is Florida, or it's counties, doing any sort of tracing that we know of?


----------



## Mit88

Just a friendly PSA.

If you’re going to Disney in the next few months and think that the anticipated experience just looks scary on paper and it won’t be strict once you get down there; 

If you cant handle Disney at its worst, then you dont deserve Disney at its best




And to the Anti-Disney Openers, and the passive aggressive I-Told-You-So’er’s; 

As my friend Thumper would say;

“If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin' at all"


Have a safe and wonderful 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Sandiz08

I think everyone is aware of the risks they are taking to go to WDW. The push notifications ,the websites, these forums, if they are not, then they are not paying attention. Those who will go, will go and those who won't, won't. Lets get back to what this forum is really for.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mit88 said:


> Just a friendly PSA.
> 
> If you’re going to Disney in the next few months and think that the anticipated experience just looks scary on paper and it won’t be strict once you get down there;
> 
> If you cant handle Disney at its worst, then you dont deserve Disney at its best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to the Anti-Disney Openers, and the passive aggressive I-Told-You-So’er’s;
> 
> As my friend Thumper would say;
> 
> “If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin' at all"
> 
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful 4th of July weekend.



The go to source for, no nonsense, gets to the point posts


----------



## only hope

Krandor said:


> People should be willing to quarantine themselves after coming back from a place like WDW without the need for a government order.  It's a common sense and good idea thing to do.



What about local passholders like me? I certainly can’t quarantine after every day visit I make. Actually, I can’t quarantine at all even if I leave the state without using up _all_ of my vacation time. Nor am I expected to quarantine.


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *Oh yes let’s guess what might come back for this new modified F&W experience! The nitro truffle was mentioned a few pages ago....
> 
> OOOH the loaded Mac & cheese! *




Come onnnnnnn, raclette!


----------



## Sandiz08

Anyone take the magical express recently? How are they doing that?


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from the one night stay at the Poly
Disney and the CM are trying very hard to implement guidelines to keep everyone as safe as possible but I still saw 2 older ladies not wearing their asks in public places, close to other people who were not their family (poly lobby and GF gift shop) and the CM didn't say anything
These CM need to be put the fear of God in their Disney hearts and be more persistent with EVERYBODY, no exception
I sat at the pool area, with the kid playground, for a while and everyone wore their masks going into to fenced area and then when settled took them off, this was completely fine with me because everyone was pretty spread out.
Probably the biggest impact at the resorts will be the quick services, I mentioned yesterday food is being made on the spot which means that your quick service service will take you at least 10 min for the simplest of meals. Also the fact that you can't serve drinks yourself at the fountain will take time when more people start showing up. The area where the fountain drinks at Capt Cook are is tiny, they left 2 tables there and once more than 2 parties are there waiting for a CM to serve your drink the line will spill outside, also my "green" heart is dying a bit each time they gave me a meal for one inside a paper box inside a huge brown paper bag. Each time I ate I gave the bag back to the CM so they would put it in their recyclable bin, these observations is just so you  know what to expect
I felt safe for myself because I stepped away from those ladies who were not wearing their masks, I felt everything was clean and the signage is clear and EVERYWHERE. 
I'll see how park signage and mask wearing will be next week at the parks, the real test will be full AP preview day.
I implore everyone coming to please be extra mindful, we all want WDW to reopen as safely as possible but also being realistic that the virus is here to stay and we all have to learn how to adjust our way of being with it in mind being at WDW or anywhere else.
And please stop judging others, everyone has a very personal decision to make, judging Disney on opening is not helpful either, it's a waste of an argument because they will do whatever they want to do.
I have my DD at the park right now, and I would lie if I told you I am not concerned but again we all take the risk each time we step out of our house or let  someone who doesn't live with you come in. So all we can do now is proceed with caution, wear the mask, wash your hands, don't touch your face and be kind to one another


----------



## zemmer

Sandiz08 said:


> Anyone take the magical express recently? How are they doing that?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-current-experiences.3806275/


----------



## RhodyKP

OnceUponATime15 said:


> NBA logos with a disney twist... swipe left for the second page
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCHR4YElVE5/


I love it so much!!! MUST BUY. MUST HAVE CELTICS MICKEY.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> This thread is startting to get a little testy.  everyboddy may want to take a few steps back from the keyboard so we don't get it locked.



*In honor of Hamilton dropping on Disney+ tomorrow, might I suggest*
*
“Madison, Jefferson, take a walk. Hamilton, TAKE. A. WALK.”*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from the one night stay at the Poly
> Disney and the CM are trying very hard to implement guidelines to keep everyone as safe as possible but I still saw 2 older ladies not wearing their asks in public places, close to other people who were not their family (poly lobby and GF gift shop) and the CM didn't say anything
> *These CM need to be put the fear of God in their Disney hearts and be more persistent with EVERYBODY, no exception*
> I sat at the pool area, with the kid playground, for a while and everyone wore their masks going into to fenced area and then when settled took them off, this was completely fine with me because everyone was pretty spread out.
> Probably the biggest impact at the resorts will be the quick services, I mentioned yesterday food is being made on the spot which means that your quick service service will take you at least 10 min for the simplest of meals. Also the fact that you can't serve drinks yourself at the fountain will take time when more people start showing up. The area where the fountain drinks at Capt Cook are is tiny, they left 2 tables there and once more than 2 parties are there waiting for a CM to serve your drink the line will spill outside, also my "green" heart is dying a bit each time they gave me a meal for one inside a paper box inside a huge brown paper bag. Each time I ate I gave the bag back to the CM so they would put it in their recyclable bin, these observations is just so you  know what to expect
> I felt safe for myself because I stepped away from those ladies who were not wearing their masks, I felt everything was clean and the signage is clear and EVERYWHERE.
> I'll see how park signage and mask wearing will be next week at the parks, the real test will be full AP preview day.
> I implore everyone coming to please be extra mindful, we all want WDW to reopen as safely as possible but also being realistic that the virus is here to stay and we all have to learn how to adjust our way of being with it in mind being at WDW or anywhere else.
> And please stop judging others, everyone has a very personal decision to make, judging Disney on opening is not helpful either, it's a waste of an argument because they will do whatever they want to do.
> I have my DD at the park right now, and I would lie if I told you I am not concerned but again we all take the risk each time we step out of our house or let  someone who doesn't live with you come in. So all we can do now is proceed with caution, wear the mask, wash your hands, don't touch your face and be kind to one another



to the bolded, I agree but feel like that has always been a challenge for Disney as they want to maintain the "magic" and "Disney feels" so they try the soft approach with everyone and often it won't work.  Hopefully people will comply and I do hope Disney has enough "extra" CMs to focus on this enforcement rather than leaving it up to front line CMs on top of their day jobs

As to the two older ladies scenario - hopefully with them keeping capacity low it will be easy to just avoid people that aren't complying.  but like you said, if in scenarios like when in line for your quick service meal or drink refill it might be more challenging


----------



## wdwoutsider

Isn't this thread about coronavirus and its impact on Disney?   

The covid situation has drastically changed in the last 24 hours that's news and worth a discussion.   Particularly in Florida which could effect Disney.   The US just had it's single largest day number of cases come in.   That is news , you better believe Disney is watching this!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> what's that ?



Cheeeeeeeeese


----------



## RhodyKP

mmackeymouse said:


> Some of those are so bang on, yet they really missed out on some opportunities.
> 
> Lakers should have 100% been Pocahontas in her canoe, referring to the origin of the name. (Orginally from Minnesota, with the lakes)
> 
> Pacers should 100% have been Cars or Herbie related, referring the the origin of their name (Pacecar of the Indy500)
> 
> Mulan for Golden State seems like a good fit, considering the Bay Area's Asian population and her status of a, duh, Warrior.


She says on her Insta page that all of the logos were made to visually resemble the original team logos as closely as possible.


----------



## EmJ

RhodyKP said:


> She says on her Insta page that all of the logos were made to visually resemble the original team logos as closely as possible.


I'm not a basketball person, but I do quite like the cute logos


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Cheeeeeeeeese


Cheese is my spirit animal.  what country is that usually at?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Cheese is my spirit animal.  what country is that usually at?



Alps I think.


----------



## AmberMV

glocker said:


> I am scheduled to arrive in 13 days. I am from NY and will, as of today, need to quarantine both on my way in, and when I return home. I am watching and commenting, not to criticize, but to engage in banter that is going to help me in two ways:
> 1. If the situation improves and I see people from the Orlando area telling me that masks are being worn in and around the community, I can feel better about going.
> 2. If there are people consistently downplaying the numbers and reporting that masks are not really be worn by everyone, everywhere in and around the community, I will be forced to cancel my trip.
> Please don't make assumptions about people's intentions when clearly many are trying to figure out of Disney will be safe for them.


You should not base whether you keep or cancel your trip on what thousands of other people are doing and whether or not they are or are not wearing masks.  If you have concerns _at all_ about going you should not go.  It is unreasonable to think that Disney will be "safe" or "unsafe" based on what some people on a message board say.  You should consider your own feelings on the current situation on data provided by the State and cancel if you don't feel like you'll be ok if lots of people aren't wearing masks.


----------



## Dsny4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> Cheeeeeeeeese


Oh that looks so good !!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I'd still go if I had a vacation planned. Disney is smart and will do what needs to be done. If some people don't follow the rules? Ok, I just walk away from them and continue doing my own thing.

I believe there are just as many people who have the virus in other places, as their are in Florida. Some don't know. Some have mild and didn't get tested. Some places have better testing, some don't

I can't compare now, to the beginning in NYC when nobody knew anything and everyone was overwhelmed.

I personally don't expect to see anything close to the terrible things that happened in NYC again. I hope

So in the end, I would still go, and just be safe about it. Then again, I don't have it planned so maybe my mind would be different 

Thats just me though. If you don't feel safe, don't let anyone influence you. Do what you feel is right. You'll see Disney again in the future. Nothing wrong with saving money


----------



## Pksmom03

Mfowler7828 said:


> Exactly they better stop complaining or Disney will make them eat all there meals at Sci-Fi Dine in Theater


No more like at Cosmic Ray’s.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tjddis said:


> I just saw a report on CNN where the mayor of Ft Lauderdale just pretty much threw the Gov under the bus.  Said (and I’m paraphrasing) if sun and heat kills the bug why are we getting these numbers?   Also said he’s closing the beaches because while being outside is good, being in clusters is not
> 
> I’ve spoke with lots of folks on here who were planning on going and were not too concerned.  Everybody I engaged with on the topic was very reasonable and had very sound logic for proceeding.  I’m just curious if anyone has reversed their thinking and backed out?   The thing that jumped out at me was the poster who noted that case numbers reported only include FLA residents, and not visitors.  Is that accurate?
> Good thoughts to all those there or en route....


I was gung ho about going until the past week.   This spike has me a bit concerned.  Our trip is planned for late September so we have time to wait and see, but it's looking less and less likely at this point.  The discussion on the podcast yesterday gave me even more doubts.


----------



## Dulcee

Decided to test drive our mask wearing ability. Walked around our outside outlet mall (a bit like DS) for about 4 hours. 90 degrees and sunny. I was pretty pleased that our masks weren’t terribly uncomfortable. Being able to go in and out of air conditioned spaces helps a lot. Our 5 year old wore his all day without complaining or playing with it. Made me much more confident that we can handle it in the parks!


----------



## andyman8

Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I’m a Florida resident and I would not plan a vacation here right now.  But I wouldn’t plan a vacation even in another state.  I saw on the news as many as 41 states are seeing increases, even some with stricter lock downs.  States with lower cases are predicted to also see spikes in the next month or so.  This virus will work it’s way through the world.  But I don’t criticize any one who does come to WDW or takes a vacation elsewhere.  This is a personal decision.  BTW I do see the majority of people wearing masks where I live near Disney.   I hope those who do come have an enjoyable time.


----------



## BadPinkTink

andyman8 said:


> Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)



Cultural Reps wont be happening before January 2021 due to the USA Government suspension of multiple types of work visas for internationals


----------



## cakebaker

Dsny4fun said:


> Someone better make it to Disney...or there won't be a Disney to go back to.



I doubt it's quite so dire that people need to risk their lives to go. It's one thing to decide it's safe enough to go, it's quite another to suggest that if enough people don't fall on their swords for Disney, it will cease to exist.


----------



## OKWFan88

andyman8 said:


> Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)


My brother was accepted to the spring DCP for the first time and was so excited but they cancelled it obviously. I hope at some point they are able to do this again. He is the perfect kid for DCP.


----------



## Thailog

Got a sad message from a friend today who’s CP was just cancelled. I have another very close friend from Mexico who is still convinced that he will be working at Disney this year. I’m trying to prepare him for his own cancellation email.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)



Until places like the EU remove travel bans on the US cultural reps are unlikely to be back (and I'm honestly expecting more travel bans if we don't get things under control).


----------



## DisneyEater

AmberMV said:


> You should not base whether you keep or cancel your trip on what thousands of other people are doing and whether or not they are or are not wearing masks.  If you have concerns _at all_ about going you should not go.  It is unreasonable to think that Disney will be "safe" or "unsafe" based on what some people on a message board say.  You should consider your own feelings on the current situation on data provided by the State and cancel if you don't feel like you'll be ok if lots of people aren't wearing masks.



Why would I not base it on if people are wearing masks to protect me? This is a hugely important factor and a reasonable one.


----------



## Anna_Sh

wdwoutsider said:


> You don't think spiking areas have Disney annual passholders in Florida?   Of course they do and and will be at the theme park, the bus your on, the hotel your at , and the restaurant your eating in.


Yes, but I’ll be wearing a mask, I’m staying far away from anyone who has taken their mask off, I won’t be riding a bus, and I have no intention of eating in a table service restaurant anywhere (not just Disney) until this thing is completely over.  I was at Disney Springs a few weeks ago and was blown away by how careful they’re being and how safe it felt.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)



So sad. I’m a big fan of the CP - I had such a great experience during mine. 

It makes sense to suspend the CP, especially given the shared housing situation, but it’s still such a bummer.


----------



## KBoopaloo

andyman8 said:


> Fall DCP officially suspended. All College Programs suspended until further notice. They don’t mention Cultural Reps though (who are not considered CPs.)


That is so sad for the CPs. As a former CP from 400 years ago, I know how excited these kids get for their programs but I am not surprised. Disney has enough to worry about with controlling safety at the parks and resorts. The last thing they need is an outbreak in CP housing which seems like it would be inevitable.


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> I was gung ho about going until the past week.   This spike has me a bit concerned.  Our trip is planned for late September so we have time to wait and see, but it's looking less and less likely at this point.  The discussion on the podcast yesterday gave me even more doubts.


Good that you have time.  Gives you a chance to see what happens.  Best of luck whatever you decide...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> I doubt it's quite so dire that people need to risk their lives to go. It's one thing to decide it's safe enough to go, it's quite another to suggest that if enough people don't fall on their swords for Disney, it will cease to exist.



You mean I’m not an everyday hero for not asking for a refund for my kids tickets? 

Disney is a huge corporation and has a large deal with the NBA (and MLS) that will help financially, might help to cancel Disney vacations and spend time at smaller and more at risk Florida attractions and restaurants and shops to keep them afloat during this time.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DisneyEater said:


> Why would I not base it on if people are wearing masks to protect me? This is a hugely important factor and a reasonable one.



Going to Disney? Ok, Masks are required, so there ya go


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278766970419195904


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

wdwoutsider said:


> You don't think spiking areas have Disney annual passholders in Florida?   Of course they do and and will be at the theme park, the bus your on, the hotel your at , and the restaurant your eating in.



They are already around us, in every area. Gotta do the same thing you do at Disney, that you do at home. Wear a mask, be safe, socially distance, and try to continue with your days. Disney will be even safer with their precautions


----------



## AmberMV

DisneyEater said:


> Why would I not base it on if people are wearing masks to protect me? This is a hugely important factor and a reasonable one.


Because you should not base an expensive trip on what others are doing.  There will never be 100% compliance, so you take the risk you're willing to take and take the precautions you can, but absolutely NOTHING is guaranteed to protect you.


----------



## Tjddis

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> At least you're responsible and will obey the quarantines.  The poster you are responding to has bragged about how he is going to openly flout the laws of both Florida and NY and ignore the quarantines.


Yep.  That’s a big issue and has been since day 1.  There are those that just are not concerned about the virus.   If you are not worried anybody pointing out issues is “ruining the magic”.  The problem is although I can do everything right, you can do everything right but if that other guy does not the virus remains prevalent.  And the more prevalent the virus is the longer it hangs around and the greater the chance it hurts someone you care about.  Sadly until that happens to some people they just will not care.  And too bad if people are turning to this community to help them make an informed decision on whether or not to drop a small fortune on a vacation...

sorry if I “ruined your magic”.  Feel free to resume important discussions about ice cream, fences, Cartoon rabbits or other such topics.


----------



## Lewisc

AmberMV said:


> You should not base whether you keep or cancel your trip on what thousands of other people are doing and whether or not they are or are not wearing masks.  If you have concerns _at all_ about going you should not go.  It is unreasonable to think that Disney will be "safe" or "unsafe" based on what some people on a message board say.  You should consider your own feelings on the current situation on data provided by the State and cancel if you don't feel like you'll be ok if lots of people aren't wearing masks.


A guest has the absolute right to expect Disney will enforce safety rules including mask requirements.  Masks aren't optional.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Those of you not receiving your magic bands before you leave, what did they do for your magic bands once you arrive?  Some of ours are speciality bands as well  we arrive on the 15th so there is still time, but have not got an email that they have shipped.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Florida coronavirus cases surged 46% in the last week.  

 How is that not related to WDW and their opening.   Of course it is.   It's news and "could" impact Disneys ability to open.   Timing is terrible to ignore it or pretend it's not happening is fine but is news that could effect Disney's ability to reopen or some people decisions to go or not in July or august .  This is a super fast changing situation if someone has a Sept trip booked that's like years away at this point the world could be anything that far away.   This news could effect the opening though and certainly July trips.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Janet McDonald said:


> Those of you not receiving your magic bands before you leave, what did they do for your magic bands once you arrive?  Some of ours are speciality bands as well  we arrive on the 15th so there is still time, but have not got an email that they have shipped.



Maybe call Disney?   I would think they could mail to your hotel front desk so you get your specialty bands


----------



## Mit88

While I know its easy to jump up on the highest horse in town and look down at people, maybe its time for some of you accusing others of purposely trying to spread a virus and harm people and look in the mirror. 

While you may be against interstate travel and going to large venues while this virus is present, lets not pretend this is the first time in history that someone could potentially impact another persons life. 

Have you ever woken up early in the morning, still a little drowsy and hit the road, whether it be on vacation, or going to work etc? 

Well, thats technically impaired driving, and you are potentially putting another person, or persons life/lives at risk. 

Ever gone to EPCOT, or any other bar and “just had one” drink, and then you were “fine” to drive?

Well, thats impaired driving. Whether its under the legal limit or not, you’re still potentially risking others lives while you’re behind the wheel. 

There are many, many, many ways that people can, and have potentially put lives at risk, not just your own, on an every day basis. Your choices, while you think that they will have no impact on others, or you’ve been lucky enough where it hasn’t had a negative impact (yet), consider yourself just that, lucky. 

So stop judging what people decide to do, and when they do it when it comes to vacationing to Disney. Because theres a 99.9% chance that in the end, you yourself have at one time or another  put someone else’s life at risk because of a decision you’ve made in your life, and it has nothing to do with a virus. 

So step down off the high horse and stop acting like you’re a perfect person who has always made the correct decisions in life. Stop acting like this virus is the first thing a person has ever been capable of doing that could, maybe have an impact on someone else, because it isn’t. 

Disney is probably safer than most places that you go to on a daily basis.


----------



## AmberMV

Lewisc said:


> A guest has the absolute right to expect Disney will enforce safety rules including mask requirements.  Masks aren't optional.


@yulilin3 has already reported that CMs are not 100% enforcing it on property.  She was at Poly yesterday and 2 older women were not masked and also very near other people, and CMs did not approach them.  This WILL happen in Disney World.  It is a rule at Disney but doesn't mean there are people who will not listen, and Disney is notorious for poor enforcement.  Disney makes it loud and clear that you accept ALL risks going to Disney.


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> Those of you not receiving your magic bands before you leave, what did they do for your magic bands once you arrive?  Some of ours are speciality bands as well  we arrive on the 15th so there is still time, but have not got an email that they have shipped.


I have other MBs so if ours don't arrive tomorrow for our visit on Saturday we'll just wear different ones.  Bummer tho because I got my husband a Riviera MB and we are staying at the Riviera  But they just shipped the MBs this morning


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> While I know its easy to jump up on the highest horse in town and look down at people, maybe its time for some of you accusing others of purposely trying to spread a virus and harm people and look in the mirror.
> 
> While you may be against interstate travel and going to large venues while this virus is present, lets not pretend this is the first time in history that someone could potentially impact another persons life.
> 
> Have you ever woken up early in the morning, still a little drowsy and hit the road, whether it be on vacation, or going to work etc?
> 
> Well, thats technically impaired driving, and you are potentially putting another person, or persons life/lives at risk.
> 
> Ever gone to EPCOT, or any other bar and “just had one” drink, and then you were “fine” to drive?
> 
> Well, thats impaired driving. Whether its under the legal limit or not, you’re still potentially risking others lives while you’re behind the wheel.
> 
> There are many, many, many ways that people can, and have potentially put lives at risk, not just your own, on an every day basis. Your choices, while you think that they will have no impact on others, or you’ve been lucky enough where it hasn’t had a negative impact (yet), consider yourself just that, lucky.
> 
> So stop judging what people decide to do, and when they do it when it comes to vacationing to Disney. Because theres a 99.9% chance that in the end, you yourself have at one time or another  put someone else’s life at risk because of a decision you’ve made in your life, and it has nothing to do with a virus.
> 
> So step down off the high horse and stop acting like you’re a perfect person who has always made the correct decisions in life. Stop acting like this virus is the first thing a person has ever been capable of doing that could, maybe have an impact on someone else, because it isn’t.
> 
> Disney is probably safer than most places that you go to on a daily basis.



Who has accused anyone of purposely trying to spread a virus and harm people? I must have missed that.

At worst people just don’t give a care about the virus related impacts of their vacation and their decisions, and that certainly is not applicable to everyone planning on going as we have quite a few posters who are planning on doing the absolute most they can to go safely.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who has accused anyone of purposely trying to spread a virus and harm people? I must have missed that.
> 
> At worst people just don’t give a care about the virus related impacts of their vacation and their decisions, and that certainly is not applicable to everyone planning on going as we have quite a few posters who are planning on doing the absolute most they can to go safely.



You might have them blocked.. there are quite a few.


----------



## Princess Merida

zemmer said:


> Haha. Ours will arrive Monday. We got back home from our trip last Saturday.


Yep. Got back Monday. Magic bands arrived today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You might have them blocked.. there are quite a few.



I have nobody blocked, lol.


----------



## OKWFan88

I am still going to Disney in 13 days. I can only control myself. Hubby and I work remotely. No kids. We haven't stepped out of our home (outside of an emergency Target run and walking our dog) since April. We have groceries delivered, haven't eaten out or seen friends or family in person etc. So, after three months of captivity and four cancelled Disney trips, we aren't cancelling this one. We are also going to try Universal for a few days and looking forward to something different. The cases increasing do concern us, but again we have been very diligent on our end. We are flying from a state that isn't a hot spot and will be wearing gloves, masks, have disinfectant, social distance etc. We are well aware that this "vacation" will be very different and that is OK. When our trip ends, we will self-quarantine for two weeks in our home just to be safe. Thankfully because of our jobs we can work remotely and have no issues with social distancing and/or not going out. We are taking every precaution and will follow ALL the rules at Universal/Disney. I am not bothered by those that might shame us for going on a "vacation" in the middle of this mess. We've done our part and will continue to do our part to be safe/healthy not only for us but for those we might encounter. 

Now to get back on topic - I have never in my life made an ADR, and the one time I want to make one, I can't because I didn't have a previous ADR cancelled. I hope they open up the option for people who will be arriving this month to make ADR's. Also, hope they give more info on purchasing tickets for 2020, as I rented DVC points for a Dec. 2020 Honeymoon for my sister and soon to be brother in law and I need to get them tickets to complete the surprise.


----------



## yulilin3

Lewisc said:


> A guest has the absolute right to expect Disney will enforce safety rules including mask requirements.  Masks aren't optional.


I see this type of argument and think of the rules of the road
We all should not go over the speed limit for safety reasons
People do speed and sometimes get into accidents
Cops can't be everywhere to prevent and enforce
Some cops see the person speeding and for whatever reason,  still not stop them 
Again,  it's personal responsibility,  each time i go out i don't expect the private company im visiting to keep me safe,  i take action on my own.  When I drive I'm aware of what's happening all around me,  if i see a car swerving,  speeding,  driving erratically I pull over and let the car pass


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Why are they not making it easy on themselves and shipping everyone’s MB to the resorts like they do with international guests until they have enough time to make sure guests actually get them at home 

I guess that would encourage front desk contact but I would hope that if it’s safe to open WDW that little bit of interaction so people could actually have their bands would be okay.


----------



## AmberMV

OKWFan88 said:


> I am still going to Disney in 13 days. I can only control myself. Hubby and I work remotely. No kids. We haven't stepped out of our home (outside of an emergency Target run and walking our dog) since April. We have groceries delivered, haven't eaten out or seen friends or family in person etc. So, after three months of captivity and four cancelled Disney trips, we aren't cancelling this one. We are also going to try Universal for a few days and looking forward to something different. The cases increasing do concern us, but again we have been very diligent on our end. We are flying from a state that isn't a hot spot and will be wearing gloves, masks, have disinfectant, social distance etc. We are well aware that this "vacation" will be very different and that is OK. When our trip ends, we will self-quarantine for two weeks in our home just to be safe. Thankfully because of our jobs we can work remotely and have no issues with social distancing and/or not going out. We are taking every precaution and will follow ALL the rules at Universal/Disney. I am not bothered by those that might shame us for going on a "vacation" in the middle of this mess. We've done our part and will continue to do our part to be safe/healthy not only for us but for those we might encounter.
> 
> Now to get back on topic - I have never in my life made an ADR, and the one time I want to make one, I can't because I didn't have a previous ADR cancelled. I hope they open up the option for people who will be arriving this month to make ADR's. Also, hope they give more info on purchasing tickets for 2020, as I rented DVC points for a Dec. 2020 Honeymoon for my sister and soon to be brother in law and I need to get them tickets to complete the surprise.


Hope you have a wonderful time! Thank you for your post about personal responsibility and that's all anyone can really count on.  In terms of ADRs I thought they opened to the public the day after previously cancelled ADRs did?  They should be open now.  What restaurant are you trying to get? Did you check to make sure it's one on the list of opening?


----------



## OKWFan88

AmberMV said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time! Thank you for your post about personal responsibility and that's all anyone can really count on.  In terms of ADRs I thought they opened to the public the day after previously cancelled ADRs did?  They should be open now.  What restaurant are you trying to get? Did you check to make sure it's one on the list of opening?


Thanks  I have been trying to get a reservation for Beaches & Cream as we've never been there and the kitchen sink and my hubby need to meet. Every time I try to reserve a time I get the paws screen that says I am not allowed to reserve a time because I didn't have an ADR cancelled.


----------



## jsbowl16

PA is now recommending a 14 day quarantine when returning from Florida too.


----------



## Yooperroo

The problem is, for those that are not concerned about the virus at all, all of this debate about how irresponsible going is and sharing daily numbers isn't going to change those types of people's minds. People who are going to push the boundaries of the mask mandate or skimp out on quarentines don't care about stats or your arguments against going. If anyone's mind is changed, it's going to be the minds of people already on the fence. And if they are on the fence, it's because they do take the virus seriously, and if they do go, I highly suspect will be wearing masks, distancing themselves, and self quarentining themselves upon return. So the people who might be swayed aren't even the ones who are ultimately going to cause the biggest problems.

We are scheduled to arrive in 11 days. My whole family will believe it when we actually board the plane. Right now we are self isolating in preparation of going, we will wear masks everywhere when we are there, I am bringing my own wipes and we will wipe down every surface oursleves before we touch it, we have our own sanitizer (and I bought 10 extra personal bottles to pass out to others if I see people need it), and will distance oursleves to the point that if we see that the people in front of us aren't wearing a mask in line we won't even get in that line and will try again later. Upon return, we we will self quarentine and take tests.
So yes, while sharing those statistics and sharing your arguments against going might sway someone like me, ultimately the most irresponsible people will go no matter what.


----------



## AmberMV

OKWFan88 said:


> Thanks  I have been trying to get a reservation for Beaches & Cream as we've never been there and the kitchen sink and my hubby need to meet. Every time I try to reserve a time I get the paws screen that says I am not allowed to reserve a time because I didn't have an ADR cancelled.


Ah I just read the Disney page for dining and it does still say that online reservations will open "soon" for other guests.  I just picked a random day of July 14 and they still have availability so I'd assume you'll be fine just keep checking often. Sorry, I thought they had opened that up already!


----------



## nkosiek

jsbowl16 said:


> PA is now recommending a 14 day quarantine when returning from Florida too.


Was already planning on it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I see this type of argument and think of the rules of the road
> We all should not go over the speed limit for safety reasons
> People do speed and sometimes get into accidents
> Cops can't be everywhere to prevent and enforce
> Some cops see the person speeding and for whatever reason,  still not stop them
> Again,  it's personal responsibility,  each time i go out i don't expect the private company im visiting to keep me safe,  i take action on my own.  When I drive I'm aware of what's happening all around me,  if i see a car swerving,  speeding,  driving erratically I pull over and let the car pass



Anybody going to Disney needs to be prepared for the stereotypical Disney guests who leave their brains and manners at home. They were there before COVID, they’ll be there after and forever lol. There are going to be people behaving in a risky manner either because they don’t care or because they’re oblivious. CMs won’t be able to catch and stop all of it.

Definitely a risk people need to be okay with if they’re going to go.


----------



## imjustafatkid

DGsAtBLT said:


> Anybody going to Disney needs to be prepared for the stereotypical Disney guests who leave their brains and manners at home. They were there before COVID, they’ll be there after and forever lol. There are going to be people behaving in a risky manner either because they don’t care or because they’re oblivious. CMs won’t be able to catch and stop all of it.
> 
> Definitely a risk people need to be okay with if they’re going to go.



Universal seems to be handling it pretty well, and honestly the low crowd levels are a pretty great incentive to not getting kicked out of the park.


----------



## Wreckem

I am currently in Florida through July 5. I haven’t felt anymore unsafe than in Texas. Honestly Universal has done a good job of social distancing and enforcing masks. Disney will do the same. There is still risk but there is going to be risk for everything. Texas is hell bent on starting school in person in August. I fear they more than being in Florida.


----------



## glocker

AmberMV said:


> You should not base whether you keep or cancel your trip on what thousands of other people are doing and whether or not they are or are not wearing masks.  If you have concerns _at all_ about going you should not go.  It is unreasonable to think that Disney will be "safe" or "unsafe" based on what some people on a message board say.  You should consider your own feelings on the current situation on data provided by the State and cancel if you don't feel like you'll be ok if lots of people aren't wearing masks.


But if those people who will be in the parks are expressing on message boards that they will/will not comply with the rules, that is data that helps me to make my decision. And, please don't tell me what to do, unless it's to wear a mask and socially distance.


----------



## lampshadehead

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Pop Century is definitely supposed to be open when I visit (July 17-21), but I just got an email from Priceline saying "Disney has notified us that your hotel may be closed on your travel dates".  And then they want us to confirm or cancel.  I thought Pop was already announced to be one of the hotels opening on July 10th?


If you are wondering why I laughed, its because I got the same message the other day from my TA. After 3 calls to TA, and an online chat with Disney where I was pushy about them assuring me Pop is open, it sounds like Disney "may" have sent these emails by accident/mistake. That is what Disney claims. My TA still says that there is a "just in case" with Pop and we could still possibly be moved and they want to be ready.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Anna_Sh said:


> Yes, but I’ll be wearing a mask, I’m staying far away from anyone who has taken their mask off, I won’t be riding a bus, and I have no intention of eating in a table service restaurant anywhere (not just Disney) until this thing is completely over.  I was at Disney Springs a few weeks ago and was blown away by how careful they’re being and how safe it felt.



Would you be concerned if someone in front of you on a ride removed their mask during the ride when you couldn’t move any farther away from them? I’m just pointing out that people may encounter some unavoidably risky situations.


----------



## kverdon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Would you be concerned if someone in front of you on a ride removed their mask during the ride when you couldn’t move any farther away from them? I’m just pointing out that people may encounter some unavoidably risky situations.


If something like that were to happen to me on our upcoming trip I would.

1.Head to the nearest restroom.
2. Remove my mask.
3. Wash my mask and then face and hands.
4. Put on my spare mask.
5. Spray my original mask with disenfectant.
6. Place sprayed mask in a ziplock bag.
7. Clean the sink area and wash my hands again..
8. Dry hands and leave the restroom. 
9. Carry on with my day.


----------



## npatellye

lampshadehead said:


> If you are wondering why I laughed, its because I got the same message the other day from my TA. After 3 calls to TA, and an online chat with Disney where I was pushy about them assuring me Pop is open, it sounds like Disney "may" have sent these emails by accident/mistake. That is what Disney claims. My TA still says that there is a "just in case" with Pop and we could still possibly be moved and they want to be ready.


First Jambogate and now perhaps a potential Popgate?


----------



## AmishGuy91

kverdon said:


> If something like that were to happen to me on our upcoming trip I would.
> 
> 1.Head to the nearest restroom.
> 2. Remove my mask.
> 3. Wash my mask and then face and hands.
> 4. Put on my spare mask.
> 5. Spray my original mask with disenfectant.
> 6. Place sprayed mask in a ziplock bag.
> 7. Clean the sink area and wash my hands again..
> 8. Dry hands and leave the restroom.
> 9. Carry on with my day.



This sounds like a fun day at the most magical place on earth.


----------



## Hummingbird

Lewisc said:


> A guest has the absolute right to expect Disney will enforce safety rules including mask requirements.  Masks aren't optional.


This is exactly what I was about to say.
I’ve seen a lot of people tell people if they aren’t comfortable seeing people break the rules then they should stay home. Why in the world should we stay home? Disney should empower their CMs to enforce the rules to the full extent.  Why should people who are willing to follow the rules suffer the consequences of people skirting the rules? They shouldn’t and as said above a guest has every right to expect Disney to enforce the rules they set forth.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmishGuy91 said:


> This sounds like a fun day at the most magical place on earth.


Nothing I do during the day feels normal anymore.  If guests can go to WDW and capture a bit of that Disney Magic then I’m happy for them.   Each person is handling this virus in a different way.


----------



## Sandiz08

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Arguing over paid fastpasses?


Sure, sounds better.


----------



## Mit88

AmishGuy91 said:


> This sounds like a fun day at the most magical place on earth.



Actually it sounds more fun than sitting at home wondering why people that love Disney are going to Disney even when its not at 100% full “magic”.

Maybe its because people love Disney enough to be able to make the most of it despite the fact that they can’t currently take advantage of everything they have to offer. They’re supportive of the company they love and are willing to make the most of a bad situation.


----------



## AmberMV

Hummingbird said:


> This is exactly what I was about to say.
> I’ve seen a lot of people tell people if they aren’t comfortable seeing people break the rules then they should stay home. Why I’m the world should we stay home? Disney should empower their CMs to enforce the rules to the full extent.  Why should people who are willing to follow the rules suffer the consequences of people skirting the rules? They shouldn’t and as said about a guest has every right to expect Disney to enforce the rules they set forth.


Disney _*should*_ enforce this rule especially, but it doesn't mean they _*will*_. They have a track record of not enforcing rules or empowering their CMs.  And there is already evidence from reputable sources that Disney is not 100% enforcing it.  The reason people are saying if you don't want to accept the risks then it's best not to go is because people are people, they can be entitled and selfish, and there is no guarantee that you will be 100% safe-so if people arewilling to take the trip in spite of these facts then we all gave fair and truthful warning.


----------



## Dis5150

Just want to remind everyone about the "ignore" button. It has made my reading much more pleasant, although sometimes a bit confusing.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Listen, I get it. Everyday life is filled with risks. One of my best friends was killed by a drunk driver when I was 15.
> 
> I’m just saying there are a lot of people here and elsewhere online that think that they’ll just stay away from people and all will be fine. It’s the same people that say Disney will be one of the safest places to be. They are not considering the unavoidable risky situations they could encounter. They are over confident in Disney’s ability to and role in protecting them.
> 
> Most people driving cars are aware of the risks, thanks to driver’s ed.



You’re also assuming that everyone going down to Disney aren’t aware of risks or that they’re in a safety bubble while on Disney property. As you can see with people staying at the resorts, guests are taking it much more seriously than people originally thought prior to the opening of the resorts. We dont know what will happen when they open on the 11th, but its easier to guess that people will do the right thing until proven otherwise.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why are they not making it easy on themselves and shipping everyone’s MB to the resorts like they do with international guests until they have enough time to make sure guests actually get them at home
> 
> I guess that would encourage front desk contact but I would hope that if it’s safe to open WDW that little bit of interaction so people could actually have their bands would be okay.



The weird thing is my trip isn't until Labor Day and I still got the shipping to the resort message. At first I thought it might have been because it was a newer design (I got the Elsa one) but someone else who customized the exact same band got it in the mail already.


----------



## Badlands2020

kverdon said:


> If something like that were to happen to me on our upcoming trip I would.
> 
> 1.Head to the nearest restroom.
> 2. Remove my mask.
> 3. Wash my mask and then face and hands.
> 4. Put on my spare mask.
> 5. Spray my original mask with disenfectant.
> 6. Place sprayed mask in a ziplock bag.
> 7. Clean the sink area and wash my hands again..
> 8. Dry hands and leave the restroom.
> 9. Carry on with my day.





LOL or you could just go in a few months!   The vaccine front looks very ahead of schedule , there's really no reason to go this second when the country hits record numbers(literally).  We might even have a vaccine before EOY we are not talking that long a delay potentially.  

 That does not sounds like a vacation to me, especially since restrooms are one of the hardest places to socially distance and bacteria filled


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Yooperroo said:


> The problem is, for those that are not concerned about the virus at all, all of this debate about how irresponsible going is and sharing daily numbers isn't going to change those types of people's minds. People who are going to push the boundaries of the mask mandate or skimp out on quarentines don't care about stats or your arguments against going. If anyone's mind is changed, it's going to be the minds of people already on the fence. And if they are on the fence, it's because they do take the virus seriously, and if they do go, I highly suspect will be wearing masks, distancing themselves, and self quarentining themselves upon return. So the people who might be swayed aren't even the ones who are ultimately going to cause the biggest problems.
> 
> We are scheduled to arrive in 11 days. My whole family will believe it when we actually board the plane. Right now we are self isolating in preparation of going, we will wear masks everywhere when we are there, I am bringing my own wipes and we will wipe down every surface oursleves before we touch it, we have our own sanitizer (and I bought 10 extra personal bottles to pass out to others if I see people need it), and will distance oursleves to the point that if we see that the people in front of us aren't wearing a mask in line we won't even get in that line and will try again later. Upon return, we we will self quarentine and take tests.
> So yes, while sharing those statistics and sharing your arguments against going might sway someone like me, ultimately the most irresponsible people will go no matter what.


one thing to think about most airlines are not keeping social distancing now from what has been on the news. selling out planes from what I saw


----------



## OhanaWoman

Its very simple. If you are worried about people wearing masks or not, dont go. If you arent, go ahead.  This is why Disney put the covid disclaimer out for you to agree to in order to visit the parks.


----------



## lampshadehead

kylenne said:


> The weird thing is my trip isn't until Labor Day and I still got the shipping to the resort message. At first I thought it might have been because it was a newer design (I got the Elsa one) but someone else who customized the exact same band got it in the mail already.


Try going back into the magic band ordering page. This happened to me, and I was confused why my bands were going to the front desk. Well, either I didn't remember this part, or the options have changed, but there is a drop down area for you to enter the address where you want them shipped. If you skip this (like I unintentionally did), it defaults to front desk pick up.


----------



## RivShore

RivShore said:


> There are some innovative and cost effective things they could do with testing, like running one test on a large group of samples - that way if it comes up negative, you just cleared 20-40 people.  If it's positive then you do individual tests.  There are companies preparing to do this as they open large offices back up.



Just heard on CNBC this morning that Cornell U is going to test everyone on campus weekly using the group testing method.  Estimated cost of $3-5M for 3 months of testing for 35k people.  The school said testing cost is dropping so it could be less.  This certainly seems doable for WDW.


----------



## JacknSally

tinkerhon said:


> Waiting for "Rumors of Light" to open ?  I would give an arm and leg for those days again !



*I miss when everyone was upset about the changeover to plain paper napkins!*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Yooperroo said:


> So yes, while sharing those statistics and sharing your arguments against going might sway someone like me, ultimately the most irresponsible people will go no matter what.



Yes, ultimately the most irresponsible people will go no matter what. So everyone else going should definitely be prepared for that.

I think that is what many people are trying to point out. It is very important for those on the fence to realize that there will be irresponsible people there who won’t do their part. You may not be able to avoid them. Disney can’t protect guests from everything. It’s just part of the risk, even if you are as responsible as you can possibly be.


----------



## JenBush

Hummingbird said:


> This is exactly what I was about to say.
> I’ve seen a lot of people tell people if they aren’t comfortable seeing people break the rules then they should stay home. Why I’m the world should we stay home? Disney should empower their CMs to enforce the rules to the full extent.  Why should people who are willing to follow the rules suffer the consequences of people skirting the rules? They shouldn’t and as said about a guest has every right to expect Disney to enforce the rules they set forth.


 While I think Disney will enforce the rules, I don’t think there will be 100% compliance 100% of the time. There’s more than likely going to be a time when a child messes with their mask and maybe it takes the parents a couple minutes to notice that their kid’s mask isn’t fully covering their nose. Or a situation where an adult takes their mask down/off and it takes a few minutes before a cast member asks them to put it back on or leave. Just like how most people are wearing their masks correctly at Disney Springs, there’s always a small percentage that doesn’t and I don’t think the theme parks will be any different when they open.


----------



## dreamit

TheMaxRebo said:


> to the bolded, I agree but feel like that has always been a challenge for Disney as they want to maintain the "magic" and "Disney feels" so they try the soft approach with everyone and often it won't work.  Hopefully people will comply and I do hope Disney has enough "extra" CMs to focus on this enforcement rather than leaving it up to front line CMs on top of their day jobs
> 
> *As to the two older ladies scenario - hopefully with them keeping capacity low it will be easy to just avoid people that aren't complying.*  but like you said, if in scenarios like when in line for your quick service meal or drink refill it might be more challenging


That has been my thought until thinking of @yulilin3’s daughter. I’m good watching out for myself, but I feel for the CMs who are balancing watching out for their own safety while simultaneously, in a “magical way” dealing with many, many guests, some of who are probably not 100% complying with the rules.



Dulcee said:


> Decided to test drive our mask wearing ability. Walked around our outside outlet mall (a bit like DS) for about 4 hours. 90 degrees and sunny. I was pretty pleased that our masks weren’t terribly uncomfortable. Being able to go in and out of air conditioned spaces helps a lot. Our 5 year old wore his all day without complaining or playing with it. Made me much more confident that we can handle it in the parks!


This is great to hear! What type of masks were you wearing?


----------



## Hummingbird

AmberMV said:


> Disney _*should*_ enforce this rule especially, but it doesn't mean they _*will*_. They have a track record of not enforcing rules or empowering their CMs.  And there is already evidence from reputable sources that Disney is not 100% enforcing it.  The reason people are saying *if you don't want to accept the risks then it's best not to go is because people are people, they can be entitled and selfish, *and there is no guarantee that you will be 100% safe-so if people arewilling to take the trip in spite of these facts then we all gave fair and truthful warning.


But that’s not what people are saying. 
people are saying “if you aren’t ok with it then you should stay home”.  Simply going is accepting the risk, walking out of your home is accepting the risk. That doesn’t mean that I can accept the risk AND also not be ok with rule breakers & expect Disney to enforce their own rules. Maybe tell the people who are hellbent on breaking rules that they should stay home.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JacknSally said:


> *I miss when everyone was upset about the changeover to plain paper napkins!*



What’s everyone’s feelings on saving QS tables while someone else from your party orders? Man, when that was the most hotly debated topic on here ... we didn’t know how good we had it


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *I miss when everyone was upset about the changeover to plain paper napkins!*



20% merch discount taken away from CP dining package !


----------



## JacknSally

MickeyWaffles said:


> What’s everyone’s feelings on saving QS tables while someone else from your party orders? Man, when that was the most hotly debated topic on here ... we didn’t know how good we had it



*Those threads were BRUTAL!!*


----------



## kverdon

AmishGuy91 said:


> This sounds like a fun day at the most magical place on earth.


Won't argue that but at this time, it is the current reality so we are prepared.  We'll have a good time just hanging out on our balcony with the Animals at AK Kidani, geetting into a park(s) will be a bonus.  I'm more concerned about getting into a park to walk off all the nice food and wine we are going be cooking and enjoying in our room


----------



## Anna_Sh

MickeyWaffles said:


> Would you be concerned if someone in front of you on a ride removed their mask during the ride when you couldn’t move any farther away from them? I’m just pointing out that people may encounter some unavoidably risky situations.


That’s what planning is for.  I don’t know that I’m going to ride anything at this point.  For the record, some of my best times at F&W consisted of browsing the booths and shopping.  I’m waiting to see what social distancing measures Disney puts in place on the rides that seem like they lend themselves to it particularly well (like Spaceship Earth imo).  Since I’m blocked until August anyway, I’ll have plenty of time to see exactly how everything is handled at EPCOT.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Hummingbird said:


> But that’s not what people are saying.
> people are saying “if you aren’t ok with it then you should stay home”.  Simply going is accepting the risk, walking out of your home is accepting the risk. That doesn’t mean that I can accept the risk AND also not be ok with rule breakers & expect Disney to enforce their own rules. Maybe tell the people who are hellbent on breaking rules that they should stay home.


I'm sure Disney will enforce it however CM's can't be everywhere all the time.  So if people are nervous about potentially walking past someone who might briefly have their mask down, now is probably not the time to go.


----------



## AmberMV

Hummingbird said:


> But that’s not what people are saying.
> people are saying “if you aren’t ok with it then you should stay home”.  Simply going is accepting the risk, walking out of your home is accepting the risk. That doesn’t mean that I can accept the risk AND also not be ok with rule breakers & expect Disney to enforce their own rules. Maybe tell the people who are hellbent on breaking rules that they should stay home.


I think there is a misunderstanding.  I don't think anyone is saying people who comply and follow the rules should stay home.  I think what everyone is saying is that people break rules all the time, and the only thing we can all do is *our* part and _understand_ that not everyone will do *theirs*.


----------



## vinotinto

OhanaWoman said:


> Its very simple. If you are worried about people wearing masks or not, dont go. If you arent, go ahead.  This is why Disney put the covid disclaimer out for you to agree to in order to visit the parks.


They have not only put a disclaimer, but they have also put out that masks are mandatory and you agree to that as part of reading and acknowledging the disclaimer.

My family will be wearing masks with filters. In indoor areas, we will likely put on a surgical mask on top of the other mask. We will sanitize and wash our hands consistently. We are not relying on others to make us safe. My DH works in a hospital and has been exposed to COVID on a weekly basis, and we are serious about safety.

I am a Disney fan and I care about the well-being of the CMs and for Disney to stay open during a pandemic, they will have to enforce their mask and distancing rules. Otherwise, their CMs will get infected and it will snowball.


----------



## andyman8

I understand where both sides are coming from, but I will say I don’t think “Disney shouldn’t have to enforce the mask requirement” is a winning argument, especially with the situation escalating. Now, 100% enforcement just isn’t really possible. There are always going to people who slip through; in any sort of large gathering (even with limited capacity, Disney will still be a large gathering), there will be those who get away with breaking certain rules. If that possibility raises serious concerns about your health and safety, then I’d advise you to reschedule. On the other hand, rules are rules, and if Disney actually wants to go through with a 7/11 reopening then they best be sure they’re doing absolutely whatever they can to make sure people are wearing masks. I think that’s a fair expectation to have, and it’s in the interest of not only other guests and their business but also their employees who are going to be exposed to thousands of different people each day. All I can say is I’ve been assured they’re going to be more “firm” about masks than they’ve been about other rules in the past. While that will certainly be a departure for them, I believe that that will be the case, especially in the parks.
Seeing someone not wearing a mask isn’t evidence that they’re not being “firm.” Like I said, people slip through and not every CM is going to catch it, but if we start seeing a good chunk of people not complying then I’d be very concerned.

I’ll also add that none of us should have any sort of sympathy, empathy, or even large sense of tolerance for anyone who breaks any Disney rule. Obviously, don’t create a scene but to see people quasi-excusing it worries me; this reopening has to be executed carefully and must go well, especially now. I’d have to imagine the tolerance level on here for rule breakers of, for say, no line cutting would probably not be as high.


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> Anybody going to Disney needs to be prepared for the stereotypical Disney guests who leave their brains and manners at home. They were there before COVID, they’ll be there after and forever lol. There are going to be people behaving in a risky manner either because they don’t care or because they’re oblivious. CMs won’t be able to catch and stop all of it.


Even though I will miss not having the parade and the fireworks, the positive thing is that guests won’t have to endure parents who push their kids at the last minute in front of others who have been waiting for an hour for the parade, or despicable people who put their kids on their shoulders when the fireworks start.  Also, if CMs police the walkways and stop people from walking on the left side instead of the right, a trip right now may be a lot more enjoyable than normal.


----------



## Dulcee

dreamit said:


> This is great to hear! What type of masks were you wearing?



Homemade ones! Two layers of a 100% cotton and then a layer of a moisture wicking fabric that is typically used for cloth diapers. Super soft and moves moisture away from the face.


----------



## Raggou

Well My Magic Bands arrived! 2 weeks.... Im going to miss receiving the magic bands  in 2021 always got me excited for my trip!


----------



## Racheldb

I"m sorry if I've missed this discussion, but has anything been mentioned about securtiy and bag checks upon entry into the parks?  I am not thrilled with the prospect of security going through my bags while they've been touching every other guests bags....I know they were testing a new walk through system in Disney Springs, but don't know if this will be used in the parks?


----------



## AmberMV

Racheldb said:


> I"m sorry if I've missed this discussion, but has anything been mentioned about securtiy and bag checks upon entry into the parks?  I am not thrilled with the prospect of security going through my bags while they've been touching every other guests bags....I know they were testing a new walk through system in Disney Springs, but don't know if this will be used in the parks?


I was hoping this will be in place when the parks reopen.  I'm curious about this as well, as we have 2 strollers and 3 toddlers and tons of gear so it takes a while for security to check and I don't really want them touching my stuff after touching everyone else's lol


----------



## AmberMV

Hey also, what's the policy on bringing cans of Lysol into the parks?   I think spray cans used to be prohibited before?


----------



## Helvetica

Racheldb said:


> I"m sorry if I've missed this discussion, but has anything been mentioned about securtiy and bag checks upon entry into the parks?  I am not thrilled with the prospect of security going through my bags while they've been touching every other guests bags....I know they were testing a new walk through system in Disney Springs, but don't know if this will be used in the parks?



I thought they were going to be using new scanners. Six Flags has them, you just walk through and it's really fast. They replaced their long row of metal detectors with one of these (has two sides) and it works a lot faster than all of those metal detectors. I thought they were going to have them ready for opening, so I guess we'll see.

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/06/14/disney-springs-testing-new-security-scanners/


----------



## magrif

Has anyone seen/heard anything about new Annual Pass sales opening back up? I’ve got a friend (FL Res) on our reservation who was planning on buying one for our trip late August, and since all this happened seems to be outta luck . TIA


----------



## brockash

Badlands2020 said:


> LOL or you could just go in a few months!   The vaccine front looks very ahead of schedule , there's really no reason to go this second when the country hits record numbers(literally).  We might even have a vaccine before EOY we are not talking that long a delay potentially.
> 
> That does not sounds like a vacation to me, especially since restrooms are one of the hardest places to socially distance and bacteria filled


Wow...are there actually ppl. that think this is going to be over in a few months???  Talk about fooling yourself


----------



## Betty Rohrer

AmberMV said:


> Hey also, what's the policy on bringing cans of Lysol into the parks?   I think spray cans used to be prohibited before?


if you would spray near me you would be sending me to hospital as I am allergic and I am not kidding it is that serious to me


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I walked over to the entrance to HS on Monday when I was staying at Boardwalk--well, to the place where the buses pick up/drop off--that was as far as they let you go. There was a security guard there. She quickly put her mask back on when she heard me coming and turned around (I don't blame her; there was literally not a person in sight) and came over to chat. 

She told me that they'll be using the new security scanners in all the parks. I asked if they were already installed and she said yes or they would be by opening. This is a security guard so maybe this is Sven-level information, but maybe it's true.


----------



## chasgoose

Hummingbird said:


> But that’s not what people are saying.
> people are saying “if you aren’t ok with it then you should stay home”.  Simply going is accepting the risk, walking out of your home is accepting the risk. That doesn’t mean that I can accept the risk AND also not be ok with rule breakers & expect Disney to enforce their own rules. Maybe tell the people who are hellbent on breaking rules that they should stay home.



I see your point, and based on early reports from people at WDW now (at least in the resorts), Disney has been good about enforcing the rules and it does appear that CMs are empowered to enforce social distancing and masks more than they were previously allowed to enforce rules like line cutting and whatnot. At the same time, I think what others are saying also is valid.

There's no way that Disney will (or could, even if they wanted to) have enough CMs to maintain 100% or even 90% compliance with the rules. You can, and certainly should, expect them to do their best to enforce their own rules, but it won't be perfect. Furthermore, we all know that there will be careless and reckless people who refuse to accept that the rules apply to them that will be going (and maybe even a higher percentage than usual since many of those who would be more cautious and considerate are staying home). I think the point is that to expect perfect compliance/enforcement and  everyone being on their best behavior is not reasonable. All we can expect is that Disney does its best to promote safety and minimizes the risks as much as possible. That still will do a lot to minimize the risks involved with opening, but its still going to be more of a risk to visit WDW for awhile than it was pre-COVID and certainly more of a risk than staying home. Sure, simply leaving your home is always a "risk", especially right now, but going to a theme park (even if Disney is doing its best to make it as safe as possible) is certainly more of a risk. You can totally be not ok with rule breakers in general, but they are going to happen and Disney simply won't be able to stop all of them. If that risk is too great, it's probably not worth going or at least worth waiting to see how things actually play out when the parks have been open for a few days and making your assessment based on that.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Is there any word on when ADRs are going to open up for those of us who didn't have a cancelled reservation? I keep feeling like I'm going to miss it.


----------



## chasgoose

AmberMV said:


> Hey also, what's the policy on bringing cans of Lysol into the parks?   I think spray cans used to be prohibited before?



The spray can issue is largely one of safety as those can explode or cause serious issues or be intentionally rigged to explode if someone wanted to attack WDW. Also, as a poster above mentioned, certain cleaning products can cause serious reactions in some people that you wouldn't want to risk.


----------



## OKW Lover

Helvetica said:


> https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/06/14/disney-springs-testing-new-security-scanners/


When we visited on Tuesday (6/30) there were no scanners there.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Betty Rohrer said:


> one thing to think about most airlines are not keeping social distancing now from what has been on the news. selling out planes from what I saw


What they're doing is cancelling & consolidating flights.  So instead of Delta having one flight every hour going from ATL to MCO, they have like three total for the day.  That's one big reason you're seeing packed flights.  :/


----------



## mmackeymouse

So, we took the kids to one of those inflatable jumping centers....small town, so it's not huge or crowded. And, we know they are being as diligent as they can be on the cleaning and sanitizing. 

I kid you not....I was the ONLY person in that entire place in a mask. The only one. Including the workers. Including my 65+ year old father. 

Personally, and this might just be me, but I feel like maybe it explains the case for some people too...I feel like everything is a risk. It's a risk when I go to work (the medical field); it's a risk when I try to do something normal like get groceries, because like 10% of people are wearing masks; it's a risk taking the kiddos to the park or jumping place. 

At this point, I feel safer going to a place like Florida, a "hotspot," because I know that while there may be more people infected, at least I know they are (or should be) wearing their masks when I am around them. Testing here is pitiful, so at home, I am around who knows how many infected people, but the people I am around, masks are rare.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Dulcee said:


> Homemade ones! Two layers of a 100% cotton and then a layer of a moisture wicking fabric that is typically used for cloth diapers. Super soft and moves moisture away from the face.


Curious about the moisture-wicking layer!  Is that your innermost layer, against your face?  What is the material?  Mine are just 100% cotton and while they're fine, they do get damp when I've been sweating a lot so I have to change them out.


----------



## hertamaniac

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sure Disney will enforce it however CM's can't be everywhere all the time.  So if people are nervous about potentially walking past someone who might briefly have their mask down, now is probably not the time to go.



That's it.  I see the game of mask hide-and-seek in the future.


----------



## Tjddis

Yooperroo said:


> The problem is, for those that are not concerned about the virus at all, all of this debate about how irresponsible going is and sharing daily numbers isn't going to change those types of people's minds. People who are going to push the boundaries of the mask mandate or skimp out on quarentines don't care about stats or your arguments against going. If anyone's mind is changed, it's going to be the minds of people already on the fence. And if they are on the fence, it's because they do take the virus seriously, and if they do go, I highly suspect will be wearing masks, distancing themselves, and self quarentining themselves upon return. So the people who might be swayed aren't even the ones who are ultimately going to cause the biggest problems.
> 
> We are scheduled to arrive in 11 days. My whole family will believe it when we actually board the plane. Right now we are self isolating in preparation of going, we will wear masks everywhere when we are there, I am bringing my own wipes and we will wipe down every surface oursleves before we touch it, we have our own sanitizer (and I bought 10 extra personal bottles to pass out to others if I see people need it), and will distance oursleves to the point that if we see that the people in front of us aren't wearing a mask in line we won't even get in that line and will try again later. Upon return, we we will self quarentine and take tests.
> So yes, while sharing those statistics and sharing your arguments against going might sway someone like me, ultimately the most irresponsible people will go no matter what.


I hope you have a fantastic, safe and wonderful time
I often speak to the fact that I am concerned about the virus.  Concern over the virus, along with the limitations on the parks at this time have combined to make me cancel an August trip
But that is me.  And I pass no judgement on anyone who is planning on going.  I have said on many occasions that I hope my virus concerns turn out to be overblown.  Would never root otherwise in order to say “I told you so.”   I would have no problem being wrong.  And this seems to be the mindset of many people that have concerns.  
But there are a couple of absolute facts: the virus is still here, and becoming more prevalent every day.  The virus can be fatal to some, and long term affects of non fatal cases are a bit of an unknown.  I don’t see the need to argue those points.  What you do with them is up to you.  And some are looking for some perspective and affirmation in their decision. But I find those unable to accept those facts become downright hostile when confronted with them.  No need for that.  Live your life.  Best of luck to you.  But your point of view is no more or less valid than anyone else’s...


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Hey also, what's the policy on bringing cans of Lysol into the parks?   I think spray cans used to be prohibited before?



Create your own flamethrower/fireworks?  Nah......


----------



## hertamaniac

hereforthechurros said:


> Is Florida, or it's counties, doing any sort of tracing that we know of?



Not that I am aware of, well, at least what has been publicly stated.


----------



## mmackeymouse

hertamaniac said:


> That's it.  I see the game of mask hide-and-seek in the future.



I think what would help is making the punishment SO severe, no one is willing to take the chance. 

Lifetime ban? Maybe. Kicked out of the park, with no refund? Seems fair. 

After all....if the price of driving AT ALL over the speed limit was to have your license revoked forever...would you take the chance? I don't think I would. 

While I certainly applaud the CMs who are having to be in this tough position right now, I think self-policing would do a lot of good as well.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> So, we took the kids to one of those inflatable jumping centers....small town, so it's not huge or crowded. And, we know they are being as diligent as they can be on the cleaning and sanitizing.
> 
> I kid you not....I was the ONLY person in that entire place in a mask. The only one. Including the workers. Including my 65+ year old father.
> 
> Personally, and this might just be me, but I feel like maybe it explains the case for some people too...I feel like everything is a risk. It's a risk when I go to work (the medical field); it's a risk when I try to do something normal like get groceries, because like 10% of people are wearing masks; it's a risk taking the kiddos to the park or jumping place.
> 
> At this point, I feel safer going to a place like Florida, a "hotspot," because I know that while there may be more people infected, at least I know they are (or should be) wearing their masks when I am around them. Testing here is pitiful, so at home, I am around who knows how many infected people, but the people I am around, masks are rare.



It really comes down to if you feel going on a vacation to a theme park right now during a pandemic with spiking numbers is as important as things like going to work and getting groceries during a pandemic. Lots of different opinions and perspectives on that. For some, vacationing soon is as important, considered a necessity, and they’ll take the traveling and mass gathering risk at this time. Others are still only choosing to go out when necessary at home and it is hard for them to understand even thinking of going on a vacation right now.

Disney is planning on opening and it is everyone’s choice to go or not. I hope everyone who goes is educated about the risks that exist, follows the rules and and stays safe. And, of course, has fun.


----------



## Dulcee

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Curious about the moisture-wicking layer!  Is that your innermost layer, against your face?  What is the material?  Mine are just 100% cotton and while they're fine, they do get damp when I've been sweating a lot so I have to change them out.


I hope its ok to post the link? Its this material: https://www.wazoodle.com/wicking-jersey-silver.html I use it as the inner most layer. It probably wouldn't be effective to use it for the entire mask as its very breathable. Its not cheap but it works well. I had a few yards left over from making cloth diapers for my youngest a year or so ago.


----------



## kverdon

Badlands2020 said:


> LOL or you could just go in a few months!   The vaccine front looks very ahead of schedule , there's really no reason to go this second when the country hits record numbers(literally).  We might even have a vaccine before EOY we are not talking that long a delay potentially.
> 
> That does not sounds like a vacation to me, especially since restrooms are one of the hardest places to socially distance and bacteria filled


You might have had a valid point except for the fact I am required to take this time off and have it completed by July 12.  Best to make the best of the situation you have.


----------



## Marissa227

Pennsylvania's governor just advised 14 day quarantine for travel from 15 states. I think we're out for 2020. We will try again for next Spring. Last summer while we were in Disney my son got an ear infection that was very painful and came on all of the sudden. We had to take him to Urgent Care. They were WONDERFUL, but I keep thinking what a nightmare it would be if something like that happened while traveling this year. We're going to try a stay at a campground resort in our home state.


----------



## Andrwh1

I know a few heated debates are ongoing at the moment but on a different topic, has anyone heard news about PhotoPass photographers?  We usually buy MemoryMaker but I hadn’t heard anything about whether there will still be photographers around at the usual spots (no character meets I know). I know CMs won’t be taking pics with guest phones so I was planning to go ahead and still do MM so we can document our 2020 masked Disney trip.
Also, wanted to say I’m thankful I’ve been able to follow this thread daily over the past few months as we’ve had three trips now cancelled but are hoping we actually make it to this last backup trip. We’re scheduled to arrive 7/15 and plan to go depending on how things look during previews and the first few days of opening. My main concern is lines/wait times as we have 3 young kids. Our life is actually easier with reduced park hours and no fireworks/parades so we don’t have to drag them out of the parks while things are still happening    (I also feel compelled to say that we plan to be as careful as possible, wearing masks, etc. and will also be voluntarily quarantining when we get back home.)


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> When we visited on Tuesday (6/30) there were no scanners there.


It was a one day test as far as I know.


----------



## rteetz

Andrwh1 said:


> I know a few heated debates are ongoing at the moment but on a different topic, has anyone heard news about PhotoPass photographers?  We usually buy MemoryMaker but I hadn’t heard anything about whether there will still be photographers around at the usual spots (no character meets I know). I know CMs won’t be taking pics with guest phones so I was planning to go ahead and still do MM so we can document our 2020 masked Disney trip.
> Also, wanted to say I’m thankful I’ve been able to follow this thread daily over the past few months as we’ve had three trips now cancelled but are hoping we actually make it to this last backup trip. We’re scheduled to arrive 7/15 and plan to go depending on how things look during previews and the first few days of opening. My main concern is lines/wait times as we have 3 young kids. Our life is actually easier with reduced park hours and no fireworks/parades so we don’t have to drag them out of the parks while things are still happening    (I also feel compelled to say that we plan to be as careful as possible, wearing masks, etc. and will also be voluntarily quarantining when we get back home.)


Photopass will still be available per Disney. Any photo props will be wiped down in between uses.


----------



## JacknSally

Andrwh1 said:


> I know a few heated debates are ongoing at the moment but on a different topic, has anyone heard news about PhotoPass photographers?  We usually buy MemoryMaker but I hadn’t heard anything about whether there will still be photographers around at the usual spots (no character meets I know). I know CMs won’t be taking pics with guest phones so I was planning to go ahead and still do MM so we can document our 2020 masked Disney trip.


*
I believe there will still be photopass photogs as Disney specified they won’t be able to use guest phones for photos - I may have misinterpreted that, though.*


----------



## Yooperroo

Tjddis said:


> But I find those unable to accept those facts become downright hostile when confronted with them.  No need for that. Live your life.  Best of luck to you.  But your point of view is no more or less valid than anyone else’s...


I think you're confused by what I was saying. I wasn't saying that anyone's point of view was less valid than mine. As a matter of fact, I said that the arguments and statistics presented might change the mind of someone who is on the fence, like me. I was pointing out, however, that I see a lot of debating, and those people who are already talking about pushing mask our quarentine mandates or dismissing numbers won't change their minds no matter what you, or anyone has to say, so some of the back and forth I see is fruitless. Irresponsible people are going to go no matter what, and they are the most dangerous ones.
But maybe the "You" at your end of the post wasn't directed at me so much, and the "you" in your statements are those that are hostile and unwilling to accept facts?


----------



## Lewisc

Betty Rohrer said:


> one thing to think about most airlines are not keeping social distancing now from what has been on the news. selling out planes from what I saw


Airlines are putting passengers who refuse to wear masks on the airlines no fly list.


----------



## princesscinderella

We just arrived on property for our stay at a treehouse.  Due to the private entrance with no guard house there is no temperature checks upon entry through the gate with your magic band.  We noted signs stating the Covid risks and symptoms.    There was also a sign that the walkway to DS is currently closed.  The walkway into Saratoga is open however.
We will be going to grand Floridian cafe for dinner our first time dining in since the lockdowns began. We are prepared with masks, wipes and hand sanitizer.  I have a gluten allergy so if anyone is interested what the menu looks like PM me and I will send it to you.   It was so nice to see the WDW sign when we arrived on property.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> Photopass will still be available per Disney. Any photo props will be wiped down in between uses.


ooh there will still be props?  Cool. I didn't think there would be.


----------



## Spridell

princesscinderella said:


> We just arrived on property for our stay at a treehouse.  Due to the private entrance with no guard house there is no temperature checks upon entry through the gate with your magic band.  We noted signs stating the Covid risks and symptoms.    There was also a sign that the walkway to DS is currently closed.  The walkway into Saratoga is open however.
> We will be going to grand Floridian cafe for dinner our first time dining in since the lockdowns began. We are prepared with masks, wipes and hand sanitizer.  I have a gluten allergy so if anyone is interested what the menu looks like PM me and I will send it to you.   It was so nice to see the WDW sign when we arrived on property.



ENJOY and have FUN!!!


----------



## I_love_Cruising

kverdon said:


> If something like that were to happen to me on our upcoming trip I would.
> 
> 1.Head to the nearest restroom.
> 2. Remove my mask.
> 3. Wash my mask and then face and hands.
> 4. Put on my spare mask.
> 5. Spray my original mask with disenfectant.
> 6. Place sprayed mask in a ziplock bag.
> 7. Clean the sink area and wash my hands again..
> 8. Dry hands and leave the restroom.
> 9. Carry on with my day.




Or you could use a N95/ N99 mask and face shield/glasses and protect yourself even when others don't respect the distance and tale of their mask. Seems easier to me....


----------



## Andrwh1

rteetz said:


> Photopass will still be available per Disney. Any photo props will be wiped down in between uses.





JacknSally said:


> *I believe there will still be photopass photogs as Disney specified they won’t be able to use guest phones for photos - I may have misinterpreted that, though.*



thank you!!


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

The mention of photopass made me think of something......It would be really fun if they add some special effect shots that include characters with masks.  Or on Haunted Mansion, have the hitch-hiking ghosts have masks on. Would definitely be a fun way to top off your photo collection of a 2020 vacation of a crazy year...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I_love_Cruising said:


> Or you could use a N95/ N99 mask and face shield/glasses and protect yourself even when others don't respect the distance and tale of their mask. Seems easier to me....



Wouldn’t N95s (worn properly) be really difficult to wear outside in Florida heat? Borderline dangerous if you aren’t used to them?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think I saw Pennsylvania quarantines mentioned but I don’t think I’ve seen this shared yet. Sorry if it’s a double post.


----------



## Racheldb

1GoldenSun said:


> I walked over to the entrance to HS on Monday when I was staying at Boardwalk--well, to the place where the buses pick up/drop off--that was as far as they let you go. There was a security guard there. She quickly put her mask back on when she heard me coming and turned around (I don't blame her; there was literally not a person in sight) and came over to chat.
> 
> She told me that they'll be using the new security scanners in all the parks. I asked if they were already installed and she said yes or they would be by opening. This is a security guard so maybe this is Sven-level information, but maybe it's true.


I hope that's true!!!  I much prefer this method vs having all of my stuff touched


----------



## Racheldb

AmberMV said:


> I was hoping this will be in place when the parks reopen.  I'm curious about this as well, as we have 2 strollers and 3 toddlers and tons of gear so it takes a while for security to check and I don't really want them touching my stuff after touching everyone else's lol


I know!  I'm really hoping the scanners are in place.  If not I may be wiping all of my stuff down with disinfecting wipes after security


----------



## Racheldb

Helvetica said:


> I thought they were going to be using new scanners. Six Flags has them, you just walk through and it's really fast. They replaced their long row of metal detectors with one of these (has two sides) and it works a lot faster than all of those metal detectors. I thought they were going to have them ready for opening, so I guess we'll see.
> 
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/06/14/disney-springs-testing-new-security-scanners/


This is one of the changes I am super hopeful for!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think I saw Pennsylvania quarantines mentioned but I don’t think I’ve seen this shared yet. Sorry if it’s a double post.



Love my city! We worked hard to flatten our curve! I already asked my job about trips in future and they would allow me to work home for 14 day quarantine.
I hope peoples jobs are willing to be as flexible as they can be.


----------



## Racheldb

princesscinderella said:


> We just arrived on property for our stay at a treehouse.  Due to the private entrance with no guard house there is no temperature checks upon entry through the gate with your magic band.  We noted signs stating the Covid risks and symptoms.    There was also a sign that the walkway to DS is currently closed.  The walkway into Saratoga is open however.
> We will be going to grand Floridian cafe for dinner our first time dining in since the lockdowns began. We are prepared with masks, wipes and hand sanitizer.  I have a gluten allergy so if anyone is interested what the menu looks like PM me and I will send it to you.   It was so nice to see the WDW sign when we arrived on property.


Have a wonderful time!  And keep us updated!


----------



## Tjddis

Yooperroo said:


> I think you're confused by what I was saying. I wasn't saying that anyone's point of view was less valid than mine. As a matter of fact, I said that the arguments and statistics presented might change the mind of someone who is on the fence, like me. I was pointing out, however, that I see a lot of debating, and those people who are already talking about pushing mask our quarentine mandates or dismissing numbers won't change their minds no matter what you, or anyone has to say, so some of the back and forth I see is fruitless. Irresponsible people are going to go no matter what, and they are the most dangerous ones.
> But maybe the "You" at your end of the post wasn't directed at me so much, and the "you" in your statements are those that are hostile and unwilling to accept facts?


Correct.  Not directed at you.  My apologies for not being more clear


----------



## one_cat

OMG.  It comes down to this:  When visiting Mickey’s house follow Mickey’s rules.  If you don’t want to follow Mickey’s rules then don’t visit Mickey’s house.


----------



## CastAStone

More CM recalls. Apologies if this was posted already.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Citricos....interesting. 

If they wanted to use those Citricos employees to open up Afternoon Tea....that would be great.


----------



## Spridell

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/holl...-park-to-reach-capacity-for-all-ticket-types/


----------



## mellvswdw1

I am in a state that is almost opened, we’re at stage 4.5 and in two weeks we hope to be at stage 5. My county and city are currently not requiring masks. I typically don’t wear one, I do social distance, I use hand sanitizer all the time, I have a small business I don’t require masks but we do sanitize with Lysol and wipe down everything after a client leaves the office. My kiddos 4 and 6 go to a daycare that I cannot walk in without a mask. This is my church’s preschool that we are now using as a daycare. I’m on the school board and we have strict rules. Here’s the deal, I think mask wearing is a personal choice. However, If I’m in a place of business or if our mayor or governor requires a mask, I will comply.

We are scheduled to arrive on July 28th. I have ordered face guards for myself and my kids, my daughter has asthma and isn’t doing well With masks. I have one layer and 2 layer masks being made for us right now. I’ve ordered a ton of fun scent hand sanitizer and have stocked up on wipes. I’m renting a car. I’ve also got a large stroller that I will be pushing my very tall kiddos in so they are less likely to be in people’s spaces and others in theirs. We talk everyday about the new rules. I’ve told them over and over again that mommy will take them out of the parks if they don’t comply and that a cast member is the least of their concerns if they don’t follow Disney’s rules. No exceptions. I’ve warned them that we may not even get to go in the parks or at all.
My point is we’re a disney family. We’re blessed. I’ve owned DVC for almost 15 years. They have reaped that benefit. As much as I hate masks, I respect the measures put in place to protect the cast members and guests. I’m sure we’re going to be hot and uncomfortable but I plan on being super careful and I accept the risk. We won’t be able to quarantine for 14 days after we get back, but we will for 6 and I will be wearing a mask in my office and our daycare will be requesting my kids wear a mask for an additional 8 days, and They will have temps taken every 2 hours. I’m ok with all of these measures. What is right for some may not be right for others. I respect everyone and what they feel comfortable with, and I’m not going to feel guilty. I wish everyone going in the next few months a happy, and healthy trip.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Miami-Dade County just passed a curfew, making it so no one can be out past 10pm.


----------



## Arguetafamily

mellvswdw1 said:


> I am in a state that is almost opened, we’re at stage 4.5 and in two weeks we hope to be at stage 5. My county and city are currently not requiring masks. I typically don’t wear one, I do social distance, I use hand sanitizer all the time, I have a small business I don’t require masks but we do sanitize with Lysol and wipe down everything after a client leaves the office. My kiddos 4 and 6 go to a daycare that I cannot walk in without a mask. This is my church’s preschool that we are now using as a daycare. I’m on the school board and we have strict rules. Here’s the deal, I think mask wearing is a personal choice. However, If I’m in a place of business or if our mayor or governor requires a mask, I will comply.
> 
> We are scheduled to arrive on July 28th. I have ordered face guards for myself and my kids, my daughter has asthma and isn’t doing well With masks. I have one layer and 2 layer masks being made for us right now. I’ve ordered a ton of fun scent hand sanitizer and have stocked up on wipes. I’m renting a car. I’ve also got a large stroller that I will be pushing my very tall kiddos in so they are less likely to be in people’s spaces and others in theirs. We talk everyday about the new rules. I’ve told them over and over again that mommy will take them out of the parks if they don’t comply and that a cast member is the least of their concerns if they don’t follow Disney’s rules. No exceptions. I’ve warned them that we may not even get to go in the parks or at all.
> My point is we’re a disney family. We’re blessed. I’ve owned DVC for almost 15 years. They have reaped that benefit. As much as I hate masks, I respect the measures put in place to protect the cast members and guests. I’m sure we’re going to be hot and uncomfortable but I plan on being super careful and I accept the risk. We won’t be able to quarantine for 14 days after we get back, but we will for 6 and I will be wearing a mask in my office and our daycare will be requesting my kids wear a mask for an additional 8 days, and They will have temps taken every 2 hours. I’m ok with all of these measures. What is right for some may not be right for others. I respect everyone and what they feel comfortable with, and I’m not going to feel guilty. I wish everyone going in the next few months a happy, and healthy trip.



May I ask, what state are you in? 

Great perspective and preparedness


----------



## dreamit

MusicalAstronaut said:


> What they're doing is cancelling & consolidating flights.  So instead of Delta having one flight every hour going from ATL to MCO, they have like three total for the day.  That's one big reason you're seeing packed flights.  :/


At least through September, Delta has reduced capacity on their flights, including blocking the middle seats. They’re also being great about flight changes.


----------



## jade1

DGsAtBLT said:


> Borderline dangerous if you aren’t used to them?



What's dangerous is my bad breath. 

It was bad enough when others had to smell it, now I have to but their off the hook.


----------



## Tjddis

mellvswdw1 said:


> I am in a state that is almost opened, we’re at stage 4.5 and in two weeks we hope to be at stage 5. My county and city are currently not requiring masks. I typically don’t wear one, I do social distance, I use hand sanitizer all the time, I have a small business I don’t require masks but we do sanitize with Lysol and wipe down everything after a client leaves the office. My kiddos 4 and 6 go to a daycare that I cannot walk in without a mask. This is my church’s preschool that we are now using as a daycare. I’m on the school board and we have strict rules. Here’s the deal, I think mask wearing is a personal choice. However, If I’m in a place of business or if our mayor or governor requires a mask, I will comply.
> 
> We are scheduled to arrive on July 28th. I have ordered face guards for myself and my kids, my daughter has asthma and isn’t doing well With masks. I have one layer and 2 layer masks being made for us right now. I’ve ordered a ton of fun scent hand sanitizer and have stocked up on wipes. I’m renting a car. I’ve also got a large stroller that I will be pushing my very tall kiddos in so they are less likely to be in people’s spaces and others in theirs. We talk everyday about the new rules. I’ve told them over and over again that mommy will take them out of the parks if they don’t comply and that a cast member is the least of their concerns if they don’t follow Disney’s rules. No exceptions. I’ve warned them that we may not even get to go in the parks or at all.
> My point is we’re a disney family. We’re blessed. I’ve owned DVC for almost 15 years. They have reaped that benefit. As much as I hate masks, I respect the measures put in place to protect the cast members and guests. I’m sure we’re going to be hot and uncomfortable but I plan on being super careful and I accept the risk. We won’t be able to quarantine for 14 days after we get back, but we will for 6 and I will be wearing a mask in my office and our daycare will be requesting my kids wear a mask for an additional 8 days, and They will have temps taken every 2 hours. I’m ok with all of these measures. What is right for some may not be right for others. I respect everyone and what they feel comfortable with, and I’m not going to feel guilty. I wish everyone going in the next few months a happy, and healthy trip.


I have 2 questions for you.   Does your state require 14 day quarantine upon returning from FLA? Don’t think you said
And is asthma considered an underlying condition that could be complicated by covid?


----------



## princesscinderella

the lobby at the GF is empty save for a few guests passing through every so often.  Sorry I couldn’t figure out how to get it rotated properly.


We saw this creative magnet on a car we parked behind and had to share. The small words above Mickey say “shut down 2020”

edited for bad spelling


----------



## mmackeymouse

princesscinderella said:


> View attachment 506063
> the lobby at the GF is empty save for a few guests passing through every so often.  Sorry I couldn’t figure out how to get it rotated properly.
> 
> View attachment 506064
> We saw this creative magnet on a car we parked behind and had to share. The small words above Mickey say “shut down 2020”
> 
> edited for bad spelling



I really hope they bring the orchestra/pianist back once the parks open and capacity is a bit more.


----------



## princesscinderella

mmackeymouse said:


> I really hope they bring the orchestra/pianist back once the parks open and capacity is a bit more.


Me too! My daughter is an amazing pianist I wish it wasn’t locked in the lobby because she could fill it with music.


----------



## mellvswdw1

Arguetafamily said:


> May I ask, what state are you in?
> 
> Great perspective and preparedness





Tjddis said:


> I have 2 questions for you.   Does your state require 14 day quarantine upon returning from FLA? Don’t think you said
> And is asthma considered an underlying condition that could be complicated by covid?


I’m in the great state of Indiana .  I’m a transplant from Illinois, and I’m slowly becoming a Hoosier after almost 12 years lol. We do not have a 14 day quarantine, that is just me being cautious and respectful of where we will have just visited and the fact that Florida is a current “hotspot”.  My daughters asthma is triggered by changes in climate. Here inIndiana we go from 70 degrees to 100 in 2 to three days. It’s a crap shoot on what the weather will be. I’ve already started special breathing treatments to open her lungs to the heat and humidity. I would and have been doing this regardless of the virus. She’s tall And heavier and I will get super dirty looks for pushing her in a stroller but I don’t care at this point. I need to make sure she’s ok breathing. So adding a mask to the equation complicates things. So, I’ve ordered a face guards or all three of us while I’m pushing the stroller and when we park and get ready to ride a ride we will have our masks.


----------



## Doingitagain

dreamit said:


> At least through September, Delta has reduced capacity on their flights, including blocking the middle seats. They’re also being great about flight changes.


We would not be flying to WDW if not for Delta!


----------



## dreamit

Doingitagain said:


> We would not be flying to WDW if not for Delta!


Same!


----------



## RachelTori

Doingitagain said:


> We would not be flying to WDW if not for Delta!





dreamit said:


> Same!



Same here too! I hope Delta keeps setting the example!


----------



## Tjddis

mellvswdw1 said:


> I’m in the great state of Indiana .  I’m a transplant from Illinois, and I’m slowly becoming a Hoosier after almost 12 years lol. We do not have a 14 day quarantine, that is just me being cautious and respectful of where we will have just visited and the fact that Florida is a current “hotspot”.  My daughters asthma is triggered by changes in climate. Here inIndiana we go from 70 degrees to 100 in 2 to three days. It’s a crap shoot on what the weather will be. I’ve already started special breathing treatments to open her lungs to the heat and humidity. I would and have been doing this regardless of the virus. She’s tall And heavier and I will get super dirty looks for pushing her in a stroller but I don’t care at this point. I need to make sure she’s ok breathing. So adding a mask to the equation complicates things. So, I’ve ordered a face guards or all three of us while I’m pushing the stroller and when we park and get ready to ride a ride we will have our masks.


Thats cool. I wish you a wonderful trip.  Don’t worry about dirty looks.  I am a relatively “healthy looking” person but I have a degenerative condition in my right foot that makes prolonged walking problematic.  So we bring a wheelchair.  I get plenty of dirty looks when I hop out to walk onto a ride.  But it’s what I have to do.  So just do what you have to do and the heck with everybody’s notions.  That’s what I always say.


----------



## mellvswdw1

Tjddis said:


> Thats cool. I wish you a wonderful trip.  Don’t worry about dirty looks.  I am a relatively “healthy looking” person but I have a degenerative condition in my right foot that makes prolonged walking problematic.  So we bring a wheelchair.  I get plenty of dirty looks when I hop out to walk onto a ride.  But it’s what I have to do.  So just do what you have to do and the heck with everybody’s notions.  That’s what I always say.


 Thanks....I really appreciate your comment. I’ve got two kiddos who are cautiously excited and I’m preparing them every day what this new disney will look like, and to just be grateful to be there and to be respectful of the cast members working hard to make it super magical. I am hoping they will let me make dining reservations soon.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Doingitagain said:


> We would not be flying to WDW if not for Delta!


Same here. They have been amazing to us throughout this.


----------



## Tjddis

wareagle57 said:


> I agree. The whole situation is garbage and completely backwards. The fact that we can go now, at the peak of Florida’s cases, but not back in March and April when there were virtually no cases is crazy.
> 
> If there was never any intention of shutting down completely for months/years on end to begin with, then each state should have shut down when they personally needed to. Shutting down everything before it gets bad is/was obviously a good move that slowed things down. But the fact that we couldn’t remain that way will be our detriment. It also led to people in these rural areas and less affected states getting fed up with it before it ever got bad where they were, making it less possible to control them now.
> 
> There is no second wave yet in America like people are claiming. What you’re seeing is the less affected states now hitting their true first wave, and other states leveling out. It’s not that one place was better or worse (yes there are certainly some comparisons that can be made to that effect but it’s getting too much in the weeds.)
> 
> The US is the largest country to be hit hard by this (other than China, who I think we all agree the numbers can be thrown out with them) and we are by far the most diverse and unique. It’s always going to look like the worst country if you just sensationalize the statistics. If you looked at each state as their own country, it would look very normal. Some “countries” getting hit in March, some in April, some in May, and some in June. But when you lump us all together it averages out to look like we’ve been at big long plateau peak for 3 months.
> 
> I want to clarify I’m terrified by the numbers in Florida right now. I just don’t think the narrative that things have been mishandled terribly compared to other countries is relevant or true. Individuals are certainly compromising us and making it worse, but it’s not just “anyone that goes in public/to a theme park/the beach is killing us” I wish we had masks mandates, but more than that I wish we just all followed the 6 feet and small groups rule. But there isn’t much we can do to stop those type of people now other than individual businesses being serious about the rules. Which is why I am not that worried about Disney.


Your point about March/April is an amazing one and I can’t believe I have not heard it before.  Kinda blew my mind.


----------



## mmackeymouse

My sister is currently on a Southwest flight to San Antonio right now, with a 5 and 2 year old. It's a bit of a "test run" for Disney. So, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## dreamit

mellvswdw1 said:


> I’m in the great state of Indiana .  I’m a transplant from Illinois, and I’m slowly becoming a Hoosier after almost 12 years lol. We do not have a 14 day quarantine, that is just me being cautious and respectful of where we will have just visited and the fact that Florida is a current “hotspot”.  My daughters asthma is triggered by changes in climate. Here inIndiana we go from 70 degrees to 100 in 2 to three days. It’s a crap shoot on what the weather will be. I’ve already started special breathing treatments to open her lungs to the heat and humidity. I would and have been doing this regardless of the virus. She’s tall And heavier and I will get super dirty looks for pushing her in a stroller but I don’t care at this point. I need to make sure she’s ok breathing. So adding a mask to the equation complicates things. So, I’ve ordered a face guards or all three of us while I’m pushing the stroller and when we park and get ready to ride a ride we will have our masks.


I hope you have a great trip! Don’t give any thought to what others may or may not be thinking. It makes me sad that‘s even a concern.


----------



## jkh36619

mmackeymouse said:


> Some of those are so bang on, yet they really missed out on some opportunities.
> 
> Lakers should have 100% been Pocahontas in her canoe, referring to the origin of the name. (Orginally from Minnesota, with the lakes)
> 
> Pacers should 100% have been Cars or Herbie related, referring the the origin of their name (Pacecar of the Indy500)
> 
> Mulan for Golden State seems like a good fit, considering the Bay Area's Asian population and her status of a, duh, Warrior.


Raptors. Kevin from Up


----------



## princesscinderella

Our waitress tonight at GF cafe said that no guest will be booked in the main building while the NBA is in residence because the height of the building and where the rooms are would allow guests to see over the fences and potentially into the NBA players rooms.  Which totally makes sense.  The only GF guests will be housed at the dvc villas.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Tjddis said:


> Your point about March/April is an amazing one and I can’t believe I have not heard it before.  Kinda blew my mind.



It’s all because in March/April we couldn’t test, so we only know some states “weren’t bad” in retrospect.

I find myself in a somewhat unique position here as a person who is both extremely concerned about the rising case numbers (which I believe), and is still heading to WDW next week.

The way I see it (as a PhD molecular biologist) is we’ll be fortunate to have a safe, effective and readily available vaccine in two year’s time. For our physical and emotional health, our family will have to take some calculated risks during that period. That’s our situation.

Perhaps naive, but I do trust Disney to reduce the risks of transmission as well as anyone can (their years of data on crowd control alone puts them miles ahead of most travel destinations).  We’re also currently in a travel “honeymoon” period where hotels, theme parks, airlines (go Delta!) still have the free cash to burn to make full-throated efforts at social distancing.  That’s not going to be the case months from now, let alone a year.

So, knowing this could be our last opportunity for a trip for 1+ years, we’re going. But we’ll be taking just about every precaution we can for the next week until we leave, while we’re there and for at least two weeks after we get back.

Hope everyone here makes the best choices for themselves and their family and feels confident in those choices.  That’s the best any of us can do right now, regardless of what those choices are.


----------



## chicagoshannon

princesscinderella said:


> Our waitress tonight at GF cafe said that no guest will be booked in the main building while the NBA is in residence because the height of the building and where the rooms are would allow guests to see over the fences and potentially into the NBA players rooms.  Which totally makes sense.  The only GF guests will be housed at the dvc villas.


So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.



Okay I’m glad I’m not the only one who thought that kind of sounded like phone CM knowledge


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.



Presumably to not take creepy photos and gawk at them in general. This will be the players’ home for months. They’ll be hanging out and walking the grounds around their buildings. It’s not a vacation for them. It’s where they will live. They will keep them as much out of guest view as possible.


----------



## princesscinderella

chicagoshannon said:


> So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.


She said it’s so they have complete privacy, no one can take pictures of them walking the grounds, in the pool, etc. from their rooms.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Don’t certain VGF rooms have views of the GF property and therefore over the fence?


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.



Not following the same rules? Why would this even be a thought?


----------



## mmackeymouse

princesscinderella said:


> Our waitress tonight at GF cafe said that no guest will be booked in the main building while the NBA is in residence because the height of the building and where the rooms are would allow guests to see over the fences and potentially into the NBA players rooms.  Which totally makes sense.  The only GF guests will be housed at the dvc villas.



Interesting...and also dumb. 

I am wondering if this affects if and when Citrico's would open. Also, Enchanted Rose was slated to open, and I am sure it would have vantage points of the players. 

The bubble was supposed to be about safety. Well now, (coming from the NBA, I'm sure), they want it to be 100% completely private, and they don't even want to be seen or have people catch a glimpse of them? If they wanted things to be SO private that no mere human being could see them, they should have chosen different resorts. If they want nice resorts, they should be fine with, and understand that people are going to sometimes have a visual glimpse of them. 

Geesh.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mmackeymouse said:


> Interesting...and also dumb.
> 
> I am wondering if this affects if and when Citrico's would open. Also, Enchanted Rose was slated to open, and I am sure it would have vantage points of the players.
> 
> The bubble was supposed to be about safety. Well now, (coming from the NBA, I'm sure), they want it to be 100% completely private, and they don't even want to be seen or have people catch a glimpse of them? If they wanted things to be SO private that no mere human being could see them, they should have chosen different resorts. If they want nice resorts, they should be fine with, and understand that people are going to sometimes have a visual glimpse of them.
> 
> Geesh.



Do you know that TMZ pays for photos of celebrities?


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> Interesting...and also dumb.
> 
> I am wondering if this affects if and when Citrico's would open. Also, Enchanted Rose was slated to open, and I am sure it would have vantage points of the players.


*
@yulilin3 showed Enchanted Rose in her livestream yesterday and most of the windows were covered with a translucent film so you couldn’t see out them.*


----------



## mmackeymouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you know that TMZ pays for photos of celebrities?



I do. I really don't think photos of NBA players are fetching a premium. Maybe it's just where I live, but in Indy, you can run into an NBA player (or NFL player) and it's pretty normal. No one is following them around with a camera. 

Again, if they wanted complete and utter 100% privacy....then they should have made those concessions when it comes to "player comfort." They didn't make those concessions. So, if someone randomly catches a glimpse of some player walking to the pool? Big woop.


----------



## RWinNOLA

We have plans to arrive on July 14th.  

I live in a suburb of New Orleans which was an early hot spot.  While NO seems to be getting things under control, the neighboring parishes (counties) seems to be spiking.

In my area, I find far less than 50% of the people are wearing masks. Seems many feel ashamed to do so. So I go to the store and get in and our as quickly as possible. When we do take out, same thing. Employees are supposed to wear masks but most have them pulled down. 

At my office, we are working at 50% capacity for social distancing.  We also ask all employees to wear mask in common areas.  Yet, I constantly have to remind employees to put the masks on.  

So that said, I’m really apprehensive about going to WDW in less that two weeks but in many ways I feel like it will be safer than just doing day to day stuff where i live.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Mit88

\


The VOID at DTD shut down for good for breach of contract. Could affect Disney Springs location as well


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Interesting...and also dumb.
> 
> I am wondering if this affects if and when Citrico's would open. Also, Enchanted Rose was slated to open, and I am sure it would have vantage points of the players.
> 
> The bubble was supposed to be about safety. Well now, (coming from the NBA, I'm sure), they want it to be 100% completely private, and they don't even want to be seen or have people catch a glimpse of them? If they wanted things to be SO private that no mere human being could see them, they should have chosen different resorts. If they want nice resorts, they should be fine with, and understand that people are going to sometimes have a visual glimpse of them.
> 
> Geesh.



To be fair this is just coming from a server at the restaurant there and could be something false that she’s heard or her own interpretation. And like other resorts, we don’t know that GF would even have opened on the resort side if the NBA was not there.

If they really did need 100% privacy to the point nobody would get a glimpse of them, they would not have stuck them in a shared DVC resort with parts open (restaurants) to the general public. Also has the monorail going through providing views of the property. There are more isolated places they could have been (although less appealing in other ways).


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Okay I’m glad I’m not the only one who thought that kind of sounded like phone CM knowledge


yeah. I also think it's silly that they think so many people want to stalk the sportsball players.  I'm sure there are a few but the majority of us just want to have a nice vacation after being locked up for months!


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506071


Care to provide cliff notes?  Reading on phone and can’t read any of that.


----------



## Mit88

RWinNOLA said:


> Care to provide cliff notes?  Reading on phone and can’t read any of that.



The VOID is shutting down forever at DTD and possibly Disney Springs after a breach of contract


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *@yulilin3 showed Enchanted Rose in her livestream yesterday and most of the windows were covered with a translucent film so you couldn’t see out them.*



Oh how lovely.....grrrrrrrr.

I was actually thinking more about the patio, but I'm sure that won't be open. So basically a nice restaurant or lounge with a view is not gonna happen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506072\
> 
> 
> The VOID at DTD shut down for good for breach of contract. Could affect Disney Springs location as well


I can't read any of that (old eyes again)  What did they breach?


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I can't read any of that (old eyes again)  What did they breach?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know we kinda laughed at the highest ranking teams getting the moderate resort, but I can see why GDT is far and away the most appealing especially for teams expected to stay a while. Locked completely down, and they get the entire Coronado Springs property right?

GF has the issues being discussed, staying at YC but the entire Crescent Lake walk being out of bounds for you would be sad. Disclaimer that I am not asking anyone to feel sorry for millionaires


----------



## Runnsally

Runnsally said:


> I don’t think people fully grasp the effect the potential NBA deal will have on WDW opening to the public.  It’s not like they’ll cram the entire league into Coronado Springs and call it a day.  The NBA would likely take over the entire resort and push the public opening (at least on the resort side) back significantly.  That being said, I think there are too many reasons for this not to happen...


This one aged pretty well!


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCKR6oEDYGU/


----------



## Tjddis

A2DisneyMom said:


> It’s all because in March/April we couldn’t test, so we only know some states “weren’t bad” in retrospect.
> 
> I find myself in a somewhat unique position here as a person who is both extremely concerned about the rising case numbers (which I believe), and is still heading to WDW next week.
> 
> The way I see it (as a PhD molecular biologist) is we’ll be fortunate to have a safe, effective and readily available vaccine in two year’s time. For our physical and emotional health, our family will have to take some calculated risks during that period. That’s our situation.
> 
> Perhaps naive, but I do trust Disney to reduce the risks of transmission as well as anyone can (their years of data on crowd control alone puts them miles ahead of most travel destinations).  We’re also currently in a travel “honeymoon” period where hotels, theme parks, airlines (go Delta!) still have the free cash to burn to make full-throated efforts at social distancing.  That’s not going to be the case months from now, let alone a year.
> 
> So, knowing this could be our last opportunity for a trip for 1+ years, we’re going. But we’ll be taking just about every precaution we can for the next week until we leave, while we’re there and for at least two weeks after we get back.
> 
> Hope everyone here makes the best choices for themselves and their family and feels confident in those choices.  That’s the best any of us can do right now, regardless of what those choices are.


I would not call you naive.  You put in all your calculations and made what you feel is the best decision for you.  It’s different than my decision but I don’t think it means you are incorrect.  Best of luck and I hope it comes off without incident for you.  
But I do remain struck by the irony that given the numbers it would seem they are opening in a worse situation, empirically, than when they closed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506076


Thanks but could you make the background castle salmon instead?    Seriously though that really helped!


----------



## Dulcee

A2DisneyMom said:


> It’s all because in March/April we couldn’t test, so we only know some states “weren’t bad” in retrospect.
> 
> I find myself in a somewhat unique position here as a person who is both extremely concerned about the rising case numbers (which I believe), and is still heading to WDW next week.
> 
> The way I see it (as a PhD molecular biologist) is we’ll be fortunate to have a safe, effective and readily available vaccine in two year’s time. For our physical and emotional health, our family will have to take some calculated risks during that period. That’s our situation.
> 
> Perhaps naive, but I do trust Disney to reduce the risks of transmission as well as anyone can (their years of data on crowd control alone puts them miles ahead of most travel destinations).  We’re also currently in a travel “honeymoon” period where hotels, theme parks, airlines (go Delta!) still have the free cash to burn to make full-throated efforts at social distancing.  That’s not going to be the case months from now, let alone a year.
> 
> So, knowing this could be our last opportunity for a trip for 1+ years, we’re going. But we’ll be taking just about every precaution we can for the next week until we leave, while we’re there and for at least two weeks after we get back.
> 
> Hope everyone here makes the best choices for themselves and their family and feels confident in those choices.  That’s the best any of us can do right now, regardless of what those choices are.



I’m just going to say ditto to everything you said. Also a PhD biologist, concerned but still traveling with precautions and well aware this is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Would you be concerned if someone in front of you on a ride removed their mask during the ride when you couldn’t move any farther away from them? I’m just pointing out that people may encounter some unavoidably risky situations.


No b/c I don’t think this will be a huge issue on small world or HM or rides like that.  We don’t ride roller coasters since DS is 2.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know this is somewhat old news, but do we know why that small handful of MLS players managed to test positive when they were already at Swolphin? I thought before entering the bubbles the players had to be cleared and quarantined beforehand as well, is that not the case? Just an NBA thing?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

chicagoshannon said:


> yeah. I also think it's silly that they think so many people want to stalk the sportsball players. I'm sure there are a few but the majority of us just want to have a nice vacation after being locked up for months!


I wouldn't even recognize a single one of them except for their height. I'd see a very tall guy and be like "Hey look, it's...a basketball player!"


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know this is somewhat old news, but do we know why that small handful of MLS players managed to test positive when they were already at Swolphin? I thought before entering the bubbles the players had to be cleared and quarantined beforehand as well, is that not the case? Just an NBA thing?



So, I have read so many different things. But, one article I read said that Swolphin IS the quarantine. That...when players arrive, they are taken to the hotel to do their quarantine. 

But, assuming that's not the case....I am sure it's just like anything else.....you can be tested, tested, tested.....and maybe you had an unusually long incubation period....maybe some incidental contact happened. Who really knows.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

1GoldenSun said:


> I wouldn't even recognize a single one of them except for their height. I'd see a very tall guy and be like "Hey look, it's...a basketball player!"



If it was hockey players, I’d book a room with a view


----------



## Yooperroo

A2DisneyMom said:


> I find myself in a somewhat unique position here as a person who is both extremely concerned about the rising case numbers (which I believe), and is still heading to WDW next week.
> 
> The way I see it (as a PhD molecular biologist) is we’ll be fortunate to have a safe, effective and readily available vaccine in two year’s time. For our physical and emotional health, our family will have to take some calculated risks during that period. That’s our situation.
> 
> Perhaps naive, but I do trust Disney to reduce the risks of transmission as well as anyone can (their years of data on crowd control alone puts them miles ahead of most travel destinations).  We’re also currently in a travel “honeymoon” period where hotels, theme parks, airlines (go Delta!) still have the free cash to burn to make full-throated efforts at social distancing.  That’s not going to be the case months from now, let alone a year.
> 
> So, knowing this could be our last opportunity for a trip for 1+ years, we’re going. But we’ll be taking just about every precaution we can for the next week until we leave, while we’re there and for at least two weeks after we get back.


Aside from the fact that I am NOT molecular biologist, I feel you put into words exactly how I'm feeling and the precautions we are going to take, and why we are still proceeding with our July 11 trip despite how nervous the numbers make me.
My husband desperately wants to go. He tells me this every time I brings up the numbers. It's not that he's in denial over them. He needs a mental break and needs to get away from his very taxing job made even more wearing by working at home. He needs to escape reality for awhile and Disney, even in masks and distancing and sanitizer, is that for him. So it's a calculated risk we are willing to take right now for our family.
Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's comforting to know there are others out there like me/us.
And I have to ask, is the A2 Ann Arbor? If so, high from Lansing


----------



## Khobbs18

Fall CP has been cancelled.


----------



## MrsBooch

Was this posted anywhere yet? From the Orlando Hotel and Restaurant Worker 737 Union FB page:


Disney Recall Update: Disney is recalling a small number of workers effective July 12 at the locations listed below. We do not have any more information about future recall at this time.

**Yacht & Beach**
PM Housekeeping
Stewarding

**Animal Kingdom Lodge**
Sanaa Servers

**Boardwalk**
Trattoria Servers

**Epcot**
Convention Guides
Liberty Inn QSR
Sunshine Seasons QSR

**Grand Floridian**
Gasparilla QSR
Citrico's Culinary
Café Culinary & Servers
Pool Bars
Housekeeping

**Old Key West**
Olivia's Servers

**Polynesian**
Kona Servers

**Saratoga Springs**
Food Handler

**Wilderness Lodge**
Geyser Point Server

**Contempoary**
Housekeeping Phones Room
Contempo Café

**Disney Springs**
Deluxe Burger QSR
Outdoor Vending
Patisserie


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> It was a one day test as far as I know.


I know they had them 6/13 - we were there and it was the first time we saw them.


----------



## Clockwork

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wouldn’t N95s (worn properly) be really difficult to wear outside in Florida heat? Borderline dangerous if you aren’t used to them?


Possibly, but with all the cotton masks That are multi layer being sold it probably wouldn’t be much of a difference.


----------



## bernina

Yooperroo said:


> Aside from the fact that I am NOT molecular biologist, I feel you put into words exactly how I'm feeling and the precautions we are going to take, and why we are still proceeding with our July 11 trip despite how nervous the numbers make me.
> My husband desperately wants to go. He tells me this every time I brings up the numbers. It's not that he's in denial over them. He needs a mental break and needs to get away from his very taxing job made even more wearing by working at home. He needs to escape reality for awhile and Disney, even in masks and distancing and sanitizer, is that for him. So it's a calculated risk we are willing to take right now for our family.
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's comforting to know there are others out there like me/us.
> And I have to ask, is the A2 Ann Arbor? If so, high from Lansing



My people! Hello from Michigan just outside Ann Arbor 

We're also making the trip, July 9 for us. I've been going back and forth on should we, shouldn't we. I trust Disney and Delta, we've rented a car to have more control over coming and going, and plan to stick to QS, to go, and even some grab and go meals in our room or on balcony.

I also believe that we're going to see travel more limited this fall and winter and schools may require quarantine which would further limit our travels. We all could really use a break from our house right about now and Disney has always been our happy place. We're prepared for it to be different, to be hot and stuffy in masks, but we're also super excited to walk down main street, and take the time to explore the small things and minor attractions we often skip over (enchanted tiki room I'm looking at you!).

Wishing you and your families a wonderful safe vacation.


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506076



Ok, anyone know what all that means? I mean, the lease is terminated, obviously, but what did The Void do wrong?


----------



## Clockwork

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know this is somewhat old news, but do we know why that small handful of MLS players managed to test positive when they were already at Swolphin? I thought before entering the bubbles the players had to be cleared and quarantined beforehand as well, is that not the case? Just an NBA thing?


No because they could have simply gotten the virus after testing, or they could have gotten a bogus test originally. Even if they were quarantined it’s possible to touch a object in your house and get the virus while in quarantine. Get the mail, touch recently acquired groceries or something like that and you can get the virus.


----------



## Clockwork

chicagoshannon said:


> So is that a big problem there? I've never heard of anyone complaining of others seeing into their rooms at GF.  I mean they do have curtains.  lol  I'm guesing it has more to do with them not wanting anyone to see the players not following the same rules everyone else has to or just not gawking at them in general.


It’s not for normal guests it’s for paparazzi and reporters, right now the paparazzi don’t have anything to do an that makes the nba players a prime target for them. And you,me or anyone could be 1.


----------



## tinkerhon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know we kinda laughed at the highest ranking teams getting the moderate resort, but I can see why GDT is far and away the most appealing especially for teams expected to stay a while. Locked completely down, and they get the entire Coronado Springs property right?
> 
> GF has the issues being discussed, staying at YC but the entire Crescent Lake walk being out of bounds for you would be sad. Disclaimer that I am not asking anyone to feel sorry for millionaires



Thank goodness the Knicks didn't make the cut - not sure if Motel 6 open yet?


----------



## AmberMV

25/351 NBA players in Disney bubble now positive for CoVid-19, just heard on local news.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

AmberMV said:


> 25/351 NBA players in Disney bubble now positive for CoVid-19, just heard on local news.



They’re not in the Disney bubble yet. This testing is pre-Disney bubble. They start arriving Tuesday.


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> I do. I really don't think photos of NBA players are fetching a premium. Maybe it's just where I live, but in Indy, you can run into an NBA player (or NFL player) and it's pretty normal. No one is following them around with a camera.
> 
> Again, if they wanted complete and utter 100% privacy....then they should have made those concessions when it comes to "player comfort." They didn't make those concessions. So, if someone randomly catches a glimpse of some player walking to the pool? Big woop.


They made concessions, they said we want privacy and we are willing to pay for it. Disney then said Mr Silver, yes sir, please sign here.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Clockwork said:


> They made concessions, they said we want privacy and we are willing to pay for it. Disney then said Mr Silver, yes sir, please sign here.



Exactly what concessions did they make?


----------



## JacknSally

*Something besides Hamilton to look forward to!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278886322455879685*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Exactly what concessions did they make?



The negotiation details have been discussed at length in the dedicated NBA thread right here in the rumors and news forum.


----------



## Badlands2020

Can anyone confirm 25 of 351 NBA players tested positive for coronavirus?   That seems high!!!!   Link anyone?   Would be intertested to see how if that's true

Edit:disregard it's on NBA.com , I'm surprised


----------



## Pksmom03

tinkerhon said:


> Thank goodness the Knicks didn't make the cut - not sure if Motel 6 open yet?


Or the Cavs


----------



## JM23457

Tjddis said:


> I do remain struck by the irony that given the numbers it would seem they are opening in a worse situation, empirically, than when they closed.


I think the timing is perfect for them in terms of public relations. If they had opened last month, the current surge would be at least partially blamed on them.

Now that there is already an ongoing surge, before they've opened, no one can reasonably pin rising case numbers on Disney.

And given the surge, customers are more likely to accept mask wearing & distancing rules with minimal violations or complaints.


----------



## SMRT-1

only hope said:


> Ok, anyone know what all that means? I mean, the lease is terminated, obviously, but what did The Void do wrong?


The way I read that notice, The Void had a licensing agreement with Disney (to use IP like Star Wars and Wreck It Ralph), and their lease agreement had terms that required them to maintain the licensing agreement. They breached the terms of the licensing agreement, and so were also in breach of their lease agreement.

My guess is, since they couldn't operate any of their locations (Disney or otherwise) due to the pandemic safety restrictions, they couldn't afford to pay the scheduled payments for the Disney IP license, putting them in breach of contract.  Again, just my guess. I don't have any actual knowledge of why they were in breach of contract; I'm just speculating on what a plausible scenario might be.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> The negotiation details have been discussed at length in the dedicated NBA thread right here in the rumors and news forum.



I am well aware. The previous poster suggested the NBA players made concessions, and that is something I am not familiar with. I know all of the things they are getting. I am just not aware of what sacrifices they've made to Disney. 

And again, my original point was....if privacy mattered THAT much to them, they should have stayed somewhere else. Period.


----------



## Helvetica

Badlands2020 said:


> Can anyone confirm 25 of 351 NBA players tested positive for coronavirus?   That seems high!!!!   Link anyone?   Would be intertested to see how if that's true
> 
> Edit:disregard it's on NBA.com , I'm surprised




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278729212615147522
I'm really not all that surprised given some of the studies. 

Hopefully they do anti-body tests on all of the players too. It would be interesting to see how many players have already had it before they got there since we know that 7% were active upon arrival.


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> Exactly what concessions did they make?


The biggest concession of all. They took their money and gave it to Disney. Anyone can complain, Disney made a decision the decision that the NBA’s money was worth going thru the hoops that the NBA asked for. Disney at any time could have said no, they didn’t. The NBA  asked and paid for these privileges, its not like there’s no upside for Disney, they are making 1.5 mil a day, plus incidentals and also don’t have to hire additional staff for lodging. They also make Television rights across 2 networks that‘s in excess of at a minimum 300 mil. So if concessions should be made Disney should have asked for them or simply said no.


----------



## mmackeymouse

10/884 if you look at the staff numbers is actually quite good.


----------



## JacknSally

*Not to stir the pot, JUST to provide info - just saw on Twitter that a CM from Fort Wilderness has tested positive.*


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> I am well aware. The previous poster suggested the NBA players made concessions, and that is something I am not familiar with. I know all of the things they are getting. I am just not aware of what sacrifices they've made to Disney.
> 
> And again, my original point was....if privacy mattered THAT much to them, they should have stayed somewhere else. Period.


Why they paid for privacy! Period! They bought it and that’s an issue you should take with the Disney not the NBA. If I pay someone for a contracted service no concessions are actually being made.


----------



## TropicalDIS

mellvswdw1 said:


> I’m in the great state of Indiana .  I’m a transplant from Illinois, and I’m slowly becoming a Hoosier after almost 12 years lol. We do not have a 14 day quarantine, that is just me being cautious and respectful of where we will have just visited and the fact that Florida is a current “hotspot”.  My daughters asthma is triggered by changes in climate. Here inIndiana we go from 70 degrees to 100 in 2 to three days. It’s a crap shoot on what the weather will be. I’ve already started special breathing treatments to open her lungs to the heat and humidity. I would and have been doing this regardless of the virus. She’s tall And heavier and I will get super dirty looks for pushing her in a stroller but I don’t care at this point. I need to make sure she’s ok breathing. So adding a mask to the equation complicates things. So, I’ve ordered a face guards or all three of us while I’m pushing the stroller and when we park and get ready to ride a ride we will have our masks.



Have a great time! and seriously, don't worry one bit about other people, you are there to enjoy yourselves. It's your trip, and you won't be bothering anybody. Be sure to update how the parks are!


----------



## midnight star

JacknSally said:


> *Not to stir the pot, JUST to provide info - just saw on Twitter that a CM from Fort Wilderness has tested positive.*


Oh no  praying it doesn’t spread around


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I am well aware. The previous poster suggested the NBA players made concessions, and that is something I am not familiar with. I know all of the things they are getting. I am just not aware of what sacrifices they've made to Disney.
> 
> And again, my original point was....if privacy mattered THAT much to them, they should have stayed somewhere else. Period.



I truly think this conversation is better suited to the NBA thread, but it has been discussed that the teams would understandably not want to share resorts with guests due to privacy concerns, and prefer a situation more like Gran Destino. I believe a concession the NBA made was to sacrifice privacy and be at resorts with guests in the first place. Disney didn’t have a deluxe option to offer that wasn’t attached to DVC - and all DVC villas obviously must be open to members. Gran Destino couldn’t accommodate everyone. Again, these negotiation details and related speculation have been discussed at length elsewhere.


----------



## shoegal9

BadPinkTink said:


> Cultural Reps wont be happening before January 2021 due to the USA Government suspension of multiple types of work visas for internationals


Not accurate. Cultural reps come on Q visas. The restrictions now are on H1Bs, L visas, and J visas.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/cast-member-soft-opening-of-downtown-disney-announced/
Sort of surprised to see them still moving forward


----------



## Ryan King

Mal6586 said:


> I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.



How long does it takes to get back online after a shutdown?


----------



## AmberMV

Ryan King said:


> How long does it takes to get back online after a shutdown?


I think @yulilin3 mentioned that her daughter works at SWGE and they will shut down every 2 hours for 10 minutes to clean. So it shouldn't take too long, presumably.


----------



## Clockwork

Ryan King said:


> How long does it takes to get back online after a shutdown?


Smugglers run should be pretty quick, they can do a soft shut down, kinda like putting a computer to sleep. Test track probably about 30/45 min due to having to do a actual restart every time. That doesn’t include any cleaning time though.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> I truly think this conversation is better suited to the NBA thread, but it has been discussed that the teams would understandably not want to share resorts with guests due to privacy concerns, and prefer a situation more like Gran Destino. *I believe a concession the NBA made was to sacrifice privacy and be at resorts with guests in the first place*. Disney didn’t have a deluxe option to offer that wasn’t attached to DVC - and all DVC villas obviously must be open to members. Gran Destino couldn’t accommodate everyone. Again, these negotiation details and related speculation have been discussed at length elsewhere.



Well...then they need to be okay with the chance that a guest *might* see them at some point during the day. Instead of putting up screens inside restaurant windows so guests can't see outside...on the off chance they may see some random person.


----------



## zemmer

JacknSally said:


> *Not to stir the pot, JUST to provide info - just saw on Twitter that a CM from Fort Wilderness has tested positive.*


Oh boy. Did you see where they work at the resort?


----------



## Helvetica

Mal6586 said:


> I have a CM friend who works at Test Track who said they will have to shut down every 2 hours for cleaning. I think I read somewhere else that Smugglers Run was doing the same, so I figure that's gonna be attraction-wide.





Ryan King said:


> How long does it takes to get back online after a shutdown?



It shouldn't take too long. At one park I've been to they sanitize everything after every hour. They spray the cars and run it for one cycle. At my local park, the county has them sanitize after every single time someone goes on the ride. 

It's really going to depend on how they do it. The way that I've seen work best is that they get these foaming sprayer things and spray everything down and dry it off either by running the train empty or wiping it down.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Clockwork said:


> Smugglers run should be pretty quick, they can do a soft shut down, kinda like putting a computer to sleep. Test track probably about 30/45 min due to having to do a actual restart every time. That doesn’t include any cleaning time though.



Whooooooooa, that's pretty significant. Essentially, Test Track will be up 6-6.5 hours out of 10. (Using rough math)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Clockwork said:


> Smugglers run should be pretty quick, they can do a soft shut down, kinda like putting a computer to sleep. Test track probably about 30/45 min due to having to do a actual restart every time. That doesn’t include any cleaning time though.



I think a full reset of Test Track can take up to an hour to reboot.


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> Well...then they need to be okay with the chance that a guest *might* see them at some point during the day. Instead of putting up screens inside restaurant windows so guests can't see outside...on the off chance they may see some random person.


It’s not the guests they are worried about, it’s media And social distancing.I promise they don’t care if Joe from Idaho sees them out and about, at this point they probably miss it.


----------



## JacknSally

zemmer said:


> Oh boy. Did you see where they work at the resort?


*
She made it sound in her tweet like FW is not her usual spot, but she was there last week at the same time as the CM who tested positive. She didn’t mention if they crossed paths or anything. I don’t know the CM personally.*


----------



## kylenne

lampshadehead said:


> Try going back into the magic band ordering page. This happened to me, and I was confused why my bands were going to the front desk. Well, either I didn't remember this part, or the options have changed, but there is a drop down area for you to enter the address where you want them shipped. If you skip this (like I unintentionally did), it defaults to front desk pick up.



i can’t go back in sadly, only options for editing orders are for my other trips (haven’t customized yet). This is all I see for the one I did already


----------



## LSUmiss

mmackeymouse said:


> Whooooooooa, that's pretty significant. Essentially, Test Track will be up 6-6.5 hours out of 10. (Using rough math)


That’s about what it seems to run in the summer mos when it rains anyway. I feel like it’s always down.  Maybe they can work their sanitizing into the rain schedule .


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> Whooooooooa, that's pretty significant. Essentially, Test Track will be up 6-6.5 hours out of 10. (Using rough math)


They possibly,maybe, kinda be able to restart mid clean if they could know exactly how long it will take them. Start the clean then midway notify the restart team and while the system finishes the boot sequence they finish the cleaning. No cars can move while the system is restarting.


----------



## pplmover4

Random but, has anyone seen anything about Disney Junior live on stage at Hollywood Studios being open or closed? I would think not but its not on any lists I’ve seen.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

pplmover4 said:


> Random but, has anyone seen anything about Disney Junior live on stage at Hollywood Studios being open or closed? I would think not but its not on any lists I’ve seen.



Definitely closed.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Clockwork said:


> It’s not the guests they are worried about, it’s media And social distancing.I promise they don’t care if Joe from Idaho sees them out and about, at this point they probably miss it.



I understand what you are saying, but...I just don't get it...maybe I am dense. 

For one, how many photos of NBA players are currently being shopped to TMZ? The players going to their barber, getting gas, whatever the case may be. Not many, I'm guessing. So...why would the demand for those pictures increase, just because they are on Disney property? 

For two, I just don't see the media booking an ADR for Enchanted Rose so that they can get up there with their telescope lens and catch a guy lounging by the pool. VGF is already hard to get and very expensive. Again, I can't see the media booking a room there, even if they could. With no ADR and no booking, the media has no business being there, and I trust Disney security to do their job on that. 

Finally, I have to imagine that ESPN is going to have full access to these guys. I would be stunned if that wasn't built into the deal. Supply and demand. If ESPN already has the exclusive access to them, the demand sinks like a stone. Who is gonna break their back to get pics for a few clicks, when ESPN is already posting 4D pics and live interviews?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> For two, I just don't see the media booking an ADR for Enchanted Rose so that they can get up there with their telescope lens and catch a guy lounging by the pool.



Maybe they really put the screens up at Enchanted Rose because people are complaining so much about the view of the blue fence


----------



## Ryan King

Yooperroo said:


> , and will distance oursleves to the point that if we see that the people in front of us aren't wearing a mask in line we won't even get in that line and will try again later



This!  Even in grocery stores in CA and our county the law requires masks.  People take them off, don’t wear the right, etc.  Just have to turn and go the other way.  We fully intend to just avoid lines if people are introducing risk by not following Disney’s rule, go to other parts of the park, or frankly go back to our hotel and watch a movie.  Our goal is to have a good time given things we can and cannot control. Not fret about missing things because safety warrants such,


----------



## Clockwork

mmackeymouse said:


> I understand what you are saying, but...I just don't get it...maybe I am dense.
> 
> For one, how many photos of NBA players are currently being shopped to TMZ? The players going to their barber, getting gas, whatever the case may be. Not many, I'm guessing. So...why would the demand for those pictures increase, just because they are on Disney property?
> 
> For two, I just don't see the media booking an ADR for Enchanted Rose so that they can get up there with their telescope lens and catch a guy lounging by the pool. VGF is already hard to get and very expensive. Again, I can't see the media booking a room there, even if they could. With no ADR and no booking, the media has no business being there, and I trust Disney security to do their job on that.
> 
> Finally, I have to imagine that ESPN is going to have full access to these guys. I would be stunned if that wasn't built into the deal. Supply and demand. If ESPN already has the exclusive access to them, the demand sinks like a stone. Who is gonna break their back to get pics for a few clicks, when ESPN is already posting 4D pics and live interviews?


The TMZ photos go for more than you and I probably could imagine. On the Enchanted Rose, it could simply be Disney never intended to open. As far as room bookings go they have been known to book rooms At the hotels the NBA players normally stay at, I wouldnt put it past them. As of now no media source has access to the players outside of games other than NBA films, but that will probably change as the teams are narrowed down. The only access the media has now is before and after games, like during a normal season. I do know that 1 player has paid to have his personal people document, I don’t know exactly what his team has access too though.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/07/02/kennywood-postpones-reopening/
I went to this park last summer. A great regional park that's been around for over 100 years. These are type of parks I will be sad about if they don't make it.  While it's sad to see them delaying their opening, its the right thing to do.


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wouldn’t N95s (worn properly) be really difficult to wear outside in Florida heat? Borderline dangerous if you aren’t used to them?


I wear an N95 to the grocery store here in Florida (sometimes you just can’t stay away from people in there), and I have to say I don’t think I could wear one for more than a few minutes at Disney.  Honestly, I have trouble making it from the store to my car wearing the N95 unless it’s really early in the morning; and even then, they make it really hard to breath.  I know it’s not quite as effective, but I was very happy with my 3 layer cotton Old Navy mask at Disney Springs.  I was there for hours, and I didn’t have any problems breathing (except a tiny bit when I had to take the stairs to get back up to the parking garage late in the afternoon—the escalator was out of order, and I’m not doing elevators for the foreseeable future).  I know the N95 is a safer mask, but I also need to breathe.  If someone wants to try an N95 at Disney, I would strongly suggest they think about taking another kind of mask with them as a backup.


----------



## Ryan King

mmackeymouse said:


> 10/884 if you look at the staff numbers is actually quite good.



1% for team staff and 7% for players.  Given CDC estimates from serology studies guess 7% of Americans have truly been infected to date, this doesn’t seem statistically like outliers.  But the delta between the two groups....we know who is holding house parties


----------



## Karin1984

ED92 has posted some pictures of the entrance to Disneyland Paris. They seem to be ready!
Can't post pictures or hyperlink at the moment...


----------



## woody337

14 days!!!! It’s starting to feel like this trip is gonna happen


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

mmackeymouse said:


> I understand what you are saying, but...I just don't get it...maybe I am dense.
> 
> For one, how many photos of NBA players are currently being shopped to TMZ? The players going to their barber, getting gas, whatever the case may be. Not many, I'm guessing. So...why would the demand for those pictures increase, just because they are on Disney property?
> 
> For two, I just don't see the media booking an ADR for Enchanted Rose so that they can get up there with their telescope lens and catch a guy lounging by the pool. VGF is already hard to get and very expensive. Again, I can't see the media booking a room there, even if they could. With no ADR and no booking, the media has no business being there, and I trust Disney security to do their job on that.
> 
> Finally, I have to imagine that ESPN is going to have full access to these guys. I would be stunned if that wasn't built into the deal. Supply and demand. If ESPN already has the exclusive access to them, the demand sinks like a stone. Who is gonna break their back to get pics for a few clicks, when ESPN is already posting 4D pics and live interviews?


I don't think it's the lounging by the pool photos that they would hope to get.  I could see the paparazzi watching for hours hoping to see a fight or some form of debauchery.  I'm not saying that it would happen, only that THOSE photos would be worth a lot, and it's possible that a media outlet would be willing to invest in the room cost hoping to capture something.  I know that tensions are high in our house after being trapped together for an extended period.  I don't expect any noteworthy behavior from the NBA players, but I wouldn't be surprised either. It's definitely a  PITA for the rest of us though.

ETA- I meant the effects of having the NBA on property is a PITA, not the effect on our lives from the virus....that's much more than a PITA.


----------



## tink2020

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it was hockey players, I’d book a room with a view



Saaaame


----------



## I_love_Cruising

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wouldn’t N95s (worn properly) be really difficult to wear outside in Florida heat? Borderline dangerous if you aren’t used to them?



Maybe. I will need to do some research on this, but I think if you have those with valves and change when damp (yes that may be often) it should work. There are even fabric ones with an N95 certification, so those should be more comfortable or less uncomfortable. 

It is just a suggestion, because washing out a mask in a sink in a Disney bathroom, (without really hot water) is not the safe way to go, after you have been exposed to mask-free people. This does not make the mask virus free and it does not undo the exposure . 

If somebody around you sneezes without a mask, simple cloth masks / surgical masks don't protect you, so cleaning them and putting on a new does not undo the damage that has been done. You were exposed to the virus and nothing you do will take it back. That's like fastening your safety belt after the crash, it's of no use. 

If not everybody is wearing a mask,  an N95 mask is the only real protection for oneself.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

My magicbands for my July 19th trip at Pop FINALLY shipped!  

Now that was an exciting email! They have been on "being fulfilled" status for weeks. That's a step in the right direction!


----------



## woody337

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My magicbands for my July 19th trip at Pop FINALLY shipped!
> 
> Now that was an exciting email! They have been on "being fulfilled" status for weeks. That's a step in the right direction!


Mine too!!!! We arrive july 18th


----------



## charmed59

mmackeymouse said:


> Well...then they need to be okay with the chance that a guest *might* see them at some point during the day. Instead of putting up screens inside restaurant windows so guests can't see outside...on the off chance they may see some random person.



I think the screens inside restaurant windows may indeed be due to guests straining to see NBA players.  My then 16 year old and her bestie would spend hours at a shopping mall hockey players frequent in the hopes of seeing their favorites.  I could see fans spending the day at the window tables ordering ice water so they could get a glimpse of their personal favorite in the wild.  By shielding the players from the public they no longer need to worry about the small crowds of gawkers blocking walkways or windows.


----------



## iteachlit

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My magicbands for my July 19th trip at Pop FINALLY shipped!
> 
> Now that was an exciting email! They have been on "being fulfilled" status for weeks. That's a step in the right direction!



We arrive July 11. These arrived yesterday.


----------



## woody337

iteachlit said:


> We arrive July 11. These arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 506139


I miss the old boxes Disney used years ago


----------



## MickeyWaffles

woody337 said:


> I miss the old boxes Disney used years ago



It’s so much easier to plan a surprise trip now, though. Intercepting and hiding the old boxes was very stressful for those planning surprises


----------



## woody337

MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s so much easier to plan a surprise trip now, though. Intercepting and hiding the old boxes was very stressful for those planning surprises


Thats true


----------



## yulilin3

The´re ready
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...KctkP82H1rol2HyBNeMtqSk8FIMWAfHKfthAP4fHWUbEs


----------



## yulilin3

Splitsville bowling is reopening


----------



## Sandiz08

From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> The´re ready
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...KctkP82H1rol2HyBNeMtqSk8FIMWAfHKfthAP4fHWUbEs


I need to remember to bring extra masks because if I'm emotional watching all these videos now, I will be a sloppy mess walking down Mainstreet.


----------



## hertamaniac

Kennedy Space Center to open more attractions starting Monday, July 6th.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/kennedy-space-center-to-open-more-attractions-dining-options


----------



## armerida

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Great, even though I had adr’s cancelled, I’m still unable to book. And don’t want to spend another  4 hours calling in to the dining line like on Tuesday!


----------



## Leigh L

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thanks for the heads up! I got our August one back too


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Awesome. Was just able to book it for both our HS days in August.    Thanks for heads up.   Fuzzy TauTau for everyone


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


This is awesome news! Thanks so much, I was able to book for both of my trips.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279045764816293889


----------



## Sandiz08

Chris Ehlers said:


> Awesome. Was just able to book it for both our HS days in August.    Thanks for heads up.   Fuzzy TauTau for everyone


That drink is something.


----------



## constanze

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thank you!!! Gotta love these boards!!


----------



## Dentam

Watched the latest Lodge Guys vlog and apparently they were told over the phone by a CM that 2020 park tickets will go on sale in late August directly through Disney only.  No need to make park reservations since tickets will be purchased for specific parks and dates of your trip.  Take this with a giant grain of salt since we all know that phone CM info can be all over the place, but I thought it was worth mentioning.  Also, they are from the UK, so maybe this would be info that only pertains to UK guests, who knows.  I doubt they would be able to travel to the U.S. though with the travel restrictions... hmm.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So, I am genuinely surprised that not a single uncharge event has been created yet. I really thought there would be at least one. Disney is the master of upcharge events. Not necessarily an after hours thing, but a 1-2 hour in-park sort of idea. With so many tours and experiences unavailable, there are not really many "extras" that can be booked.

Anyone else a little surprised by no upcharge events?


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## TommyJK

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I don't think it's the lounging by the pool photos that they would hope to get.  I could see the paparazzi watching for hours hoping to see a fight or some form of debauchery.  I'm not saying that it would happen, only that THOSE photos would be worth a lot, and it's possible that a media outlet would be willing to invest in the room cost hoping to capture something.  I know that tensions are high in our house after being trapped together for an extended period.  I don't expect any noteworthy behavior from the NBA players, but I wouldn't be surprised either. It's definitely a  PITA for the rest of us though.
> 
> ETA- I meant the effects of having the NBA on property is a PITA, not the effect on our lives from the virus....that's much more than a PITA.



I think what they might be hoping to catch photos of is players sneaking outside of the "bubble".  For sure _some_ players will be looking to try and sneak out to ummmmmm, find some companionship as the first month does not allow for any guests to join them.


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, I am genuinely surprised that not a single uncharge event has been created yet. I really thought there would be at least one. Disney is the master of upcharge events. Not necessarily an after hours thing, but a 1-2 hour in-park sort of idea. With so many tours and experiences unavailable, there are not really many "extras" that can be booked.
> 
> Anyone else a little surprised by no upcharge events?


Kind of...seems this would be a golden time to try, especially if they can keep the numbers low for any experiences (and add another revenue source).

But then I was thinking that they might wait until after the parks open and they get a better idea of the number of people who don't cancel last minute and/or what kind of demand there might be before they market it (especially if they make a new event).

As for after hours, now that MNNSHP party canceled and MVMCP a big question mark, I was also wondering if they might eventually create a watered-down version of each as the fall approached and market it as something a little different. (Could be wishful thinking on my part, lol.)


----------



## Iowamomof4

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So, I am genuinely surprised that not a single uncharge event has been created yet. I really thought there would be at least one. Disney is the master of upcharge events. Not necessarily an after hours thing, but a 1-2 hour in-park sort of idea. With so many tours and experiences unavailable, there are not really many "extras" that can be booked.
> 
> *Anyone else a little surprised by no upcharge events?*



Actually, yes. I can understand why they aren't doing them, but I am a bit surprised.


----------



## rpb718

Dentam said:


> Watched the latest Lodge Guys vlog and apparently they were told over the phone by a CM that 2020 park tickets will go on sale in late August directly through Disney only.  No need to make park reservations since tickets will be purchased for specific parks and dates of your trip.  Take this with a giant grain of salt since we all know that phone CM info can be all over the place, but I thought it was worth mentioning.  Also, they are from the UK, so maybe this would be info that only pertains to UK guests, who knows.  I doubt they would be able to travel to the U.S. though with the travel restrictions... hmm.



Sven lives!!!


----------



## han22735

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thank you!!  Just re-booked for August!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Yooperroo said:


> Aside from the fact that I am NOT molecular biologist, I feel you put into words exactly how I'm feeling and the precautions we are going to take, and why we are still proceeding with our July 11 trip despite how nervous the numbers make me.
> My husband desperately wants to go. He tells me this every time I brings up the numbers. It's not that he's in denial over them. He needs a mental break and needs to get away from his very taxing job made even more wearing by working at home. He needs to escape reality for awhile and Disney, even in masks and distancing and sanitizer, is that for him. So it's a calculated risk we are willing to take right now for our family.
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's comforting to know there are others out there like me/us.
> And I have to ask, is the A2 Ann Arbor? If so, high from Lansing


Who knew we had so many Michiganders on this thread?  I am, in fact, from Ann Arbor.  A ‘mitten high five’ right back at you!

It definitely sounds like our families are in similar situations; my husband feels the same way!  Hope your family has a wonderful and healthy trip!


----------



## jenushkask8s

A2DisneyMom said:


> Who knew we had so many Michiganders on this thread?  I am, in fact, from Ann Arbor.  A ‘mitten high five’ right back at you!



 Hi to all the Michiganders from Grand Rapids!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TommyJK said:


> I think what they might be hoping to catch photos of is players sneaking outside of the "bubble".  For sure _some_ players will be looking to try and sneak out to ummmmmm, find some companionship as the first month does not allow for any guests to join them.


They can rent out up to 17 rooms for those "friends"


----------



## FortFriend

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


You are the best!  Thank you for the heads up.  We were able to reserve for July 24th since it was canceled for our June trip.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thanks!  I just got one for July.  It was the last gap in our dining “wish list”.  We now have all the ADRs we wanted!


----------



## Disneysoule

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thanks as well! I was just able to get a reservation!!


----------



## Racheldb

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thanks so much!  Was able to make a reservation for later in July!  Now if Savi's would open up....


----------



## mattpeto

Looks like Disney is plowing ahead even with the rise in Florida numbers.  

I am relieved and nervous at the same time.


----------



## junderwood99

Any updated numbers for today (from yesterday)?


mattpeto said:


> Looks like Disney is plowing ahead even with the rise in Florida numbers.
> 
> I am relieved and nervous at the same time.


----------



## KBoopaloo

junderwood99 said:


> Any updated numbers for today (from yesterday)?



Yes. Just a note that he transposed the numbers for the total cumulative  death count - it should be 3684 not 3864.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Racheldb said:


> Thanks so much!  Was able to make a reservation for later in July!  Now if Savi's would open up....



Savis is what we are waiting on too!  If you hear of it opening PM me please!!


----------



## mattpeto

junderwood99 said:


> Any updated numbers for today (from yesterday)?



Not yet, but Disney posted CM “Welcome Home” video this morning.

It’s a sign that it’s full speed ahead.

I don’t blame them, but it doesn’t mean it’s the right decision.


----------



## junderwood99

KBoopaloo said:


> Yes. Just a note that he transposed the numbers for the total cumulative  death count - it should be 3684 not 3864.


How many total tests? The denominator is a huge piece of the puzzle


----------



## CJGamer

han22735 said:


> Thank you!!  Just re-booked for August!



Thank you- just booked it for the first week of august also!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

junderwood99 said:


> How many total tests? The denominator is a huge piece of the puzzle


67,091


----------



## KBoopaloo

junderwood99 said:


> How many total tests? The denominator is a huge piece of the puzzle


67,091.

Positivity rate for new cases is up from yesterday:
Today -14.91%
Yesterday - 14.56%

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

jenushkask8s said:


> Hi to all the Michiganders from Grand Rapids!



Fellow Michigander here—Born & raised near Battle Creek, a Spartan grad, and moved from Grand Rapids to Indianapolis in 2007!

We leave for Disney on Sunday morning! Received our ME Luggage tags and magic bands...it almost feels like this trip is really happening!

Anyone know if there is any possibility that California Grill might reopen the weekend of the 11th? We have backup reservations at STK but we were really hoping to eat dinner at Cali Grill, even without fireworks.


----------



## AmberMV

If you aren't signed into twitter I guess you can't pull up that picture of the daily report but here it is from the State report website:


----------



## JayMunOne

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Yep... No breakfast at Garden Grill anymore.


You're kidding right. No potato barrels?!?!


----------



## sara_s

Hi all! Has anyone else gotten a charge from Disney today? We’re On the Silver monthly payment plan, but got charged $275 for “monthly pass” which isn’t even how much we’d get charged normally. We never opted for cancelation or refund because I’ve been reading they are sending out an email with options for AP. I’m trying to avoid calling....hehe.


----------



## kelasti

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


I am so thankful for this!  I had Oga’s reserved before, and was disappointed that it would not be available for rescheduling. I was able to get in later this month.


----------



## Spridell

mattpeto said:


> Looks like Disney is plowing ahead even with the rise in Florida numbers.
> 
> I am relieved and nervous at the same time.



Yeah I dont see them changing their plans.

They will open next week as planned.  People are flying in for previews that start in 5 days.  They would of postponed by now if they were going to.


----------



## Racheldb

Janet McDonald said:


> Savis is what we are waiting on too!  If you hear of it opening PM me please!!


Absolutely!  You as well please!


----------



## Mlchiranky

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


POSTS LIKE THIS IS WHY I AM SO GRATEFUL FOR THESE BOARDS


----------



## disneyfan150

I just got off the phone regarding my illusive cruise refunds and felt so deflated for a few minutes. Then, I started thinking about my Disney vacation that may or may not happen.  I wanted to thank everyone here for the camaraderie. Thank you to all the folks giving information and updates as a "heads up".  Thank you for the support. With all the disappointments, it is hard to keep things into perspective sometimes. Life is passing so quickly. I forget to smell the roses at times and felt compelled to thank everyone for their efforts.

Thank you, Ryan, for your hard work and providing a place for all of us Disney fans to get the information we are searching to find.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

I hope everyone enjoys their upcoming trips and remembers to stay safe. We were ready to go but a few things indicated we had to cancel our early August trip. #1 room only reservation and no tickets available to purchase and #2 Florida numbers are just too high for my comfort level. We decided to pull the plug on our trip. Luckily my daughter and I had a fabulous February 2020 trip. Hopefully, things will be a little better/more normal and we can get there in 2021. Our family lives in MA so we will do a small stent in NH and a week staying in the Cape/Martha's Vineyard, but believe me we MISS the Mouse. Make sure you all take pics and do some trip reports so those of us not making it there can live vicariously through all of you.


----------



## sara_s

sara_s said:


> Hi all! Has anyone else gotten a charge from Disney today? We’re On the Silver monthly payment plan, but got charged $275 for “monthly pass” which isn’t even how much we’d get charged normally. We never opted for cancelation or refund because I’ve been reading they are sending out an email with options for AP. I’m trying to avoid calling....hehe.


The math sort of works out to 4 months worth of monthly charges. What the heck??


----------



## Spaceguy55

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> They can rent out up to 17 rooms for those "friends"


That is 17 per team..


----------



## Janet McDonald

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I hope everyone enjoys their upcoming trips and remembers to stay safe. We were ready to go but a few things indicated we had to cancel our early August trip. #1 room only reservation and no tickets available to purchase and #2 Florida numbers are just too high for my comfort level. We decided to pull the plug on our trip. Luckily my daughter and I had a fabulous February 2020 trip. Hopefully, things will be a little better/more normal and we can get there in 2021. Our family lives in MA so we will do a small stent in NH and a week staying in the Cape/Martha's Vineyard, but believe me we MISS the Mouse. Make sure you all take pics and do some trip reports so those of us not making it there can live vicariously through all of you.


What an amazing attitude and positive person to wish others happiness even in your own struggles with your trip!  The world, and this thread,  needs more people like you


----------



## Lewisc

t





Racheldb said:


> Thanks so much!  Was able to make a reservation for later in July!  Now if Savi's would open up....


The "gatherer" in Savis is an actors equity position. Disney and equity haven't come to an agreement with regard to safety.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Racheldb

Lewisc said:


> t
> The "gatherer" in Savis is an actors equity position. Disney and equity haven't come to an agreement with regard to safety.


Oh, I didn't realize the "gatherer" is an actors equity position....


----------



## Marthasor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> They can rent out up to 17 rooms for those "friends"



Players arrive on July 7.  Guests of players arrive August 30.  Each team gets up to 17 rooms for guests arriving on August 30 depending on how many players are on their roster (one extra room per player).  So no guests for almost 8 weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sara_s said:


> The math sort of works out to 4 months worth of monthly charges. What the heck??



There are people on AP Facebook groups saying exactly that, they’ve just been charged for the payments covering the closure. Did they even warn anyone?


----------



## sara_s

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are people on AP Facebook groups saying exactly that, they’ve just been charged for the payments covering the closure. Did they even warn anyone?


Hmm....weird.


----------



## MickeyEars

I just got Magical Express letter and yellow luggage tags in today’s mail. I couldn’t believe they arrived. Our trip is July 13-24.


----------



## Marthasor

mmackeymouse said:


> Well...then they need to be okay with the chance that a guest *might* see them at some point during the day. Instead of putting up screens inside restaurant windows so guests can't see outside...on the off chance they may see some random person.



When you are paying $1.5 million a day, you have a bit of negotiating power and WDW is going to bend over backwards to secure that $150 million in total facility revenue particularly at a time when regular guests are canceling trips left and right and they have to control guest capacity.  What screens inside restaurant windows are you referring to?  I'm sure all of the teams would have been happier with the GDT scenario, but, unfortunately, they needed to be placed in resorts that had convention centers attached to them so they would have a place to eat and practice.  They also needed a resort where they wouldn't be sharing any space with the general public.  That eliminates CR (which BLT needs for food service) and BWI (which shares a lobby with BWV).  That leaves YC and GF.


----------



## only hope

How is Oga’s opening when it’s currently illegal to allow on premise drink consumption if alcohol makes up 50%+ of profits? Surely Oga’s doesn’t sell _that _many snacks and non-alcohol drinks.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> Hi all! Has anyone else gotten a charge from Disney today? We’re On the Silver monthly payment plan, but got charged $275 for “monthly pass” which isn’t even how much we’d get charged normally. We never opted for cancelation or refund because I’ve been reading they are sending out an email with options for AP. I’m trying to avoid calling....hehe.


Looks like they started charging today for 4 months of closure/extension.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> Looks like they started charging today for 4 months of closure/extension.


I don't understand, I thought we weren't being charged at all? And then you got to choose extension of pass or refund for remainder of year after that?


----------



## Marionnette

Dentam said:


> Watched the latest Lodge Guys vlog and apparently they were told over the phone by a CM that 2020 park tickets will go on sale in late August directly through Disney only.  No need to make park reservations since tickets will be purchased for specific parks and dates of your trip.  Take this with a giant grain of salt since we all know that phone CM info can be all over the place, but I thought it was worth mentioning.  Also, they are from the UK, so maybe this would be info that only pertains to UK guests, who knows.  I doubt they would be able to travel to the U.S. though with the travel restrictions... hmm.


If true, those tickets would be highly restrictive. No ability to change which park you will visit once purchased? That essentially turns a multi-day ticket into multiple individual day tickets.


----------



## Badlands2020

Wouldn't it make more sense to delay than have to open and reclose?   Yesterdays new numbers are in and new record highs again for both Florida and the country.    1/5 of all new Corona cases in the country were in Florida yesterday


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Looks like they started charging today for 4 months of closure/extension.


Class act Disney!


----------



## skeeter31

sara_s said:


> I don't understand, I thought we weren't being charged at all? And then you got to choose extension of pass or refund for remainder of year after that?


It makes some sense. You are still going to get 4 months of pass so you still need to pay for those 4 months. My guess is if you didn’t choose to cancel the pass, they’re assuming you’re keeping it for the rest of your pass period. So you’d still have to pay for the 4 months that you’ll be getting use of the pass. Just weird they’re not spreading the 4 month payment over 4 months and instead charging you all at once.

For a monthly AP there wouldn’t be anything to refund, since you pay as you go pretty much. So it would either be cancel or get 4 months added on to your pass that you would still be required to pay for the months you’re going to get.
Only refunds would be for prepaid APs.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> I don't understand, I thought we weren't being charged at all? And then you got to choose extension of pass or refund for remainder of year after that?


If you chose extension you are charged for the full 12 months. If you chose refund you are charged for the 8 months. You’re not being charged extra just the full price of your pass.


----------



## sara_s

skeeter31 said:


> It makes some sense. You are still going to get 4 months of pass so you still need to pay for those 4 months. My guess is if you didn’t choose to cancel the pass, they’re assuming you’re keeping it for the rest of your pass period. So you’d still have to pay for the 4 months that you’ll be getting use of the pass. Just weird they’re not spreading the 4 month payment over 4 months and instead charging you all at once.
> 
> For a monthly AP there wouldn’t be anything to refund, since you pay as you go pretty much. So it would either be cancel or get 4 months added on to your pass that you would still be required to pay for m


They haven't even given us all of the details to make a choice, so this is really starting to make my blood boil.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> They haven't even given us all of the details to make a choice, so this is really starting to make my blood boil.


Not sure what details you’re talking about. Disney did say this when they announced the two pass options.


----------



## skeeter31

sara_s said:


> They haven't even given us all of the details to make a choice, so this is really starting to make my blood boil.


The choices have been on the website for a while now. And with parks opening in A week and passes reactivating, they need to start charging again. Since you didn’t call, they assume you’re keeping the pass, and you then have to pay for the 4 additional months they’re bumping your expiration date out to. The only thing thats upsetting is the fact they charged the 4 months as a lump sum.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> Not sure what details you’re talking about. Disney did say this when they announced the two pass options.


But we've also been hearing about an email that is going out with options to do it online, no?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Spaceguy55 said:


> That is 17 per team..


If they choose wisely, they won't even need 17 per team.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> But we've also been hearing about an email that is going out with options to do it online, no?


I have not heard that. I called a couple weeks ago when I saw extensions beginning to go out. I got my extension a week ago. Monthly payment guests have to call the monthly payment line not the General AP Line.


----------



## Sadeesmom

All you people with Magic bands shipping, But mine to check in at Pop on the 17th are still just waiting to ship.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> The choices have been on the website for a while now. And with parks opening in A week and passes reactivating, they need to start charging again. Since you didn’t call, they assume you’re keeping the pass, and you then have to pay for the 4 additional months they’re bumping your expiration date out to. The only thing thats upsetting is the fact they charged the 4 months as a lump sum.


To get technical they say they’ll start charging on 7/11. 7/11 is the start date per the language later that says those who select refunds will see a refund for payments made from 7/11 to 8/11. They also say “Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term”... so under no circumstances should anyone see a charge for their monthly AP payment plan yet. And only people whose passes expired should be seeing more than one months worth of charges once charging resumes...


----------



## woody337

Sadeesmom said:


> All you people with Magic bands shipping, But mine to check in at Pop on the 17th are still just waiting to ship.


Mine shipped for Pop, check in July 18th


----------



## hertamaniac

sara_s said:


> But we've also been hearing about an email that is going out with options to do it online, no?



I called last week and the AP phone CM informed me there would be 4 options (including a "full refund").  I informed the CM that I called a couple of months earlier and requested the "partial refund" as that was one of only 2 options at that time.  The phone CM absolutely informed me that there would be an e-mail sent to me in early July outlining these 4 options and the path forward for a/the selection.  The CM told me that I do not need to make a selection at this time (maybe based on my scenario).  

I am waiting with bated breath and will be calling next Monday if I don't get the e-mail by then.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sara_s said:


> But we've also been hearing about an email that is going out with options to do it online, no?



Yes, this is what was said with the most recent batch of updates I believe, when they let us know of the cancel the pass option for fully paid APs.

Im not sure if that applied to monthly payment plan APs.


----------



## sara_s

hertamaniac said:


> I called last week and the AP phone CM informed me there would be 4 options (including a "full refund").  I informed the CM that I called a couple of months earlier and requested the "partial refund" as that was one of only 2 options at that time.  The phone CM absolutely informed me that there would be an e-mail sent to me in early July outlining these 4 options and the path forward for a/the selection.  The CM told me that I do not need to make a selection at this time (maybe based on my scenario).
> 
> I am waiting with bated breath and will be calling next Monday if I don't get the e-mail by then.


I'm waiting on the monthly payment plan line now. I want to just cancel but I want them to tell me the same thing they told you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

only hope said:


> How is Oga’s opening when it’s currently illegal to allow on premise drink consumption if alcohol makes up 50%+ of profits? Surely Oga’s doesn’t sell _that _many snacks and non-alcohol drinks.



I could have sworn this didn’t apply to Disney owned locations since they are all under one umbrella and offset by food sold at other locations, is my memory totally off?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I could have sworn this didn’t apply to Disney owned locations since they are all under one umbrella and offset by food sold at other locations, is my memory totally off?


Well if that was the case wouldn’t Jock’s be open?


----------



## hertamaniac

sara_s said:


> I'm waiting on the monthly payment plan line now. I want to just cancel but I want them to tell me the same thing they told you.



We are in the paid in full bucket so I think there are different options for us.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> We are in the paid in full bucket so I think there are different options for us.


That is correct


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Well if that was the case wouldn’t Jock’s be open?



Hey, you’re the expert , I’m not even sure if I was remembering correctly.


----------



## etapi

skeeter31 said:


> The choices have been on the website for a while now. And with parks opening in A week and passes reactivating, they need to start charging again. Since you didn’t call, they assume you’re keeping the pass, and you then have to pay for the 4 additional months they’re bumping your expiration date out to. The only thing thats upsetting is the fact they charged the 4 months as a lump sum.


The website indicates that the default option for someone on the monthly payment plan is to not extend the pass and to not charge the passholder for the closure period, so I can understand why people who never called in to make an election but are now being charged four months would be upset:


> *On April 5, 2020, we automatically stopped and will waive monthly payments due while the theme parks are closed.* We will also retroactively refund payments made between March 14 through April 4, 2020. Payments will resume on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment dates once the parks reopen. Please note, pass expiration dates will not be extended and passes will expire upon their originally scheduled expiration dates.
> 
> *As an alternative, Guests* who are paying for Walt Disney World Annual Passes using our monthly payment program *may choose to have their monthly payments postponed* starting with payments due April 5, 2020 through the park closure period,* and then resumed on the Passholder’s regularly scheduled payment date once the parks reopen.* Postponed payments will be collected in the months following the end of the Passholder’s currently scheduled payment term. The pass will be extended the number of days the parks are closed. The new expiration date will be reflected on the Annual Passholder’s account prior to the reopening of the parks. *To request this alternative option, we ask that you contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277.* We do anticipate heavy call volume and appreciate your patience as we answer all inquiries_. _[Emphasis mine]


----------



## Brianstl

only hope said:


> How is Oga’s opening when it’s currently illegal to allow on premise drink consumption if alcohol makes up 50%+ of profits? Surely Oga’s doesn’t sell _that _many snacks and non-alcohol drinks.


The can sell to go drinks.


----------



## Sandiz08

Not sure why Ogas would be open, could just be seating people at the booths and not the bar. Maybe Jocks is considered a stand alone operation and not part of a theme park operation.


----------



## Tjddis

MickeyWaffles said:


> I truly think this conversation is better suited to the NBA thread, but it has been discussed that the teams would understandably not want to share resorts with guests due to privacy concerns, and prefer a situation more like Gran Destino. I believe a concession the NBA made was to sacrifice privacy and be at resorts with guests in the first place. Disney didn’t have a deluxe option to offer that wasn’t attached to DVC - and all DVC villas obviously must be open to members. Gran Destino couldn’t accommodate everyone. Again, these negotiation details and related speculation have been discussed at length elsewhere.


Athletes bring all sorts of attention, a lot of it unwanted. Autograph hounds, gawkers, groupies and others.  Not surprised at all they asked for and are receiving some extra security options


----------



## Spridell

Badlands2020 said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to delay than have to open and reclose?   Yesterdays new numbers are in and new record highs again for both Florida and the country.    1/5 of all new Corona cases in the country were in Florida yesterday



My guess is they are opening with NO plans to close again.

They know what they are doing.  They will adjust accordingly.  Maybe close a park here or there, or reduce hours at times.  But, I think they intend to open with no plans of a TOTAL closure again.


----------



## bernina

Is there a thread I can follow to find out when ADRs go live for folks who did not have previously canceled reservations? We arrive next week and I'd like to make a few ADRs other than DS.


----------



## MrsSmith07

@IceSkatingPrincess Sorry, forgot what page to go back and reply to the actual comment. But, I‘m also surprised that they aren’t doing any upcharge events. I’m a sucker for them  and just hand over my wallet.


----------



## rteetz

bernina said:


> Is there a thread I can follow to find out when ADRs go live for folks who did not have previously canceled reservations? We arrive next week and I'd like to make a few ADRs other than DS.


Here or the news only thread pinned to the top. We don’t have info yet on this but when we do it will be here or there.


----------



## only hope

Brianstl said:


> The can sell to go drinks.



Yes, but if that was the plan wouldn’t that be stated on the website and during the reservation process?


----------



## Helvetica

only hope said:


> How is Oga’s opening when it’s currently illegal to allow on premise drink consumption if alcohol makes up 50%+ of profits? Surely Oga’s doesn’t sell _that _many snacks and non-alcohol drinks.



I know I'm in the minority, but a dry Oga's would be pretty sweet.


----------



## mum22girlz

jenushkask8s said:


> Hi to all the Michiganders from Grand Rapids!


Another Michigander here, saying hi from the Holland area. We are planning to head down the end of September for my oldest DD’s graduation trip. She really wanted to go to MNSSHP, but we’ll just add it to the list of senior year disappointments. I’ve been stalking these boards just trying to get my Disney fix, as well as trying to figure out how to plan for my trip.


----------



## Brianstl

only hope said:


> Yes, but if that was the plan wouldn’t that be stated on the website and during the reservation process?


My guess is is to be seated you will have to buy food which is why you can make dining reservations.  If you just want drinks they will have a to go pick up.  That way they keep their liquor sales below 50% of sales for people actually coming into the location.


----------



## MrsSmith07

15 days out!! Finally letting myself get excited. I live in FL, in a tourist heavy town. I think I’ll feel safer at Disney with masks and temp checks than I do at my local Publix with maybe 50% mask use.

Other than @yulilin3 , anyone else streaming from parks at CM or AP previews? Trying to make a list of who I need to follow.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

rteetz said:


> Well if that was the case wouldn’t Jock’s be open?


The only thing I can come up with is that Oga’s is under one theme park. So everything sold there counts together as one big restaurant. I defer to anyone, I’m only guessing.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I'll hazard a guess..
It might be all of the restaurants and bars fall under one licence for food service, if Oga's was a stand alone bar then there should be a liquor license posted in view for guests and enforcement to see...state law..


----------



## rockpiece

Since Ogas is inside of a theme park maybe the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Well if that was the case wouldn’t Jock’s be open?



Is it because Oga’s can really limit how many people inside being reservation only? Although, I guess any bar could switch to that format.


----------



## princesscinderella

DGsAtBLT said:


> I could have sworn this didn’t apply to Disney owned locations since they are all under one umbrella and offset by food sold at other locations, is my memory totally off?





rteetz said:


> Well if that was the case wouldn’t Jock’s be open?



Our assistant waiter last night at GF cafe when we were chatting with him said he was in the middle of his first shift back at abracadabar and they were forced to close mid shif. He was re-assigned to the cafe because Disney didn’t want to re furlough him. He said the same happened at other bars on property. I was glad to hear they were re-assigned.
Maybe they are anticipating the ability to reopen bars in the future and are allowing ogas to be booked but they still might have to cancel them.  Or like a previous poster said if they don’t serve alcohol they could open.


----------



## dreamit

Sandiz08 said:


> From over in the Restaurants board, Oga’s reservations are open. I was able to make one for August.


Thank you for posting this! I was able to get reservations on 7/15 and 7/18.


----------



## rteetz

I just got the AP charge. I was charged only for 3 months worth though.


----------



## mmackeymouse

charmed59 said:


> I think the screens inside restaurant windows may indeed be due to guests straining to see NBA players.  My then 16 year old and her bestie would spend hours at a shopping mall hockey players frequent in the hopes of seeing their favorites.  I could see fans spending the day at the window tables ordering ice water so they could get a glimpse of their personal favorite in the wild.  By shielding the players from the public they no longer need to worry about the small crowds of gawkers blocking walkways or windows.



So, this is the determination I have come to, and I think it's a fair one so I hope that many of you agree with me. 

I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. There may be more fanboys/media types there than *I *expect there to be. I personally just don't think people are going to go that far out of their way to try to catch a glimpse of an athlete; I just don't. And, listen....I am not anti-sports. I watch ESPN, I watch FS1. I've just never interpreted the paparazzi thing to be a huge thing in the sports world. 

I also think it's probably not going to be as big of a deal as Disney/ the NBA are expecting. I think they are planning on worst case scenario and that there will be swarms of people trying to get the scoop/autographs/whatever. I tend to think it will not be the worst case scenario. 

So, like I said, it's probably somewhere in the middle. More invasive fans/journos than I would think there would be. Not as many as they think there will be. 



Marthasor said:


> When you are paying $1.5 million a day, you have a bit of negotiating power and WDW is going to bend over backwards to secure that $150 million in total facility revenue particularly at a time when regular guests are canceling trips left and right and they have to control guest capacity.  What screens inside restaurant windows are you referring to?  I'm sure all of the teams would have been happier with the GDT scenario, but, unfortunately, they needed to be placed in resorts that had convention centers attached to them so they would have a place to eat and practice.  They also needed a resort where they wouldn't be sharing any space with the general public.  That eliminates CR (which BLT needs for food service) and BWI (which shares a lobby with BWV).  That leaves YC and GF.



Well, I hate to re-hash this but.....there were enough rooms at CSR. And, if they were bringing in the extra large beds into their respective resorts anyway, then CSR theoretically should have worked. It would have given them the privacy they want. No guests in the near vicinity. Out of the way.....no other resorts nearby like YC or monorails running by like GF. 





Dentam said:


> Watched the latest Lodge Guys vlog and apparently they were told over the phone by a CM that 2020 park tickets will go on sale in late August directly through Disney only.  No need to make park reservations since tickets will be purchased for specific parks and dates of your trip.  Take this with a giant grain of salt since we all know that phone CM info can be all over the place, but I thought it was worth mentioning.  Also, they are from the UK, so maybe this would be info that only pertains to UK guests, who knows.  I doubt they would be able to travel to the U.S. though with the travel restrictions... hmm.



Oh wow....well I'm taking it with a grain of salt right now...I am sure the Lodge Guys are legit. They'd have no reason to release untrue info. But...whether the CM knew what they were talking about is...to be determined. 

I do think (someone confirm or deny) I thought someone said UT had mentioned expecting to have tickets for 2020 on sale relatively soon. So, I'd be very surprised to see it direct-only. 

I do hope they don't wait that long. I'm looking to add some days onto a standalone ticket for a September trip so...the more notice, the better.


----------



## dreamit

My check-in date is 7/11, and my MB order is still showing as being fulfilled. I ordered upcharge ones that can only be shipped versus resort pick-up. I hope they ship soon because our flight is next Friday—yes, one week from today—I still can’t believe it. There is a part of me that is hesitant to believe this will all go as planned. I’ll probably start packing the morning of where I’d normally have that handled by now.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> BTW I got an email from Disney this morning that they've finally shipped our MB for our visit to Riviera in TWO DAYS. It will be a miracle if the post office gets them to us in a single day
> View attachment 505969


----------



## SarahC97

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 506201


I got an email from Disney about MBs the other day -- twice. I apparently have two separate packages being mailed but have no clue why, as I only ordered one set of MBs. I also mysteriously got a new package of AP MBs the other day for which no notification of shipping was sent, nor were new bands ordered by me. It's all a great mystery!!!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Anyone know if we will be able to re-enter the parks on our reservation day? Like could I go from 9am to 1pm, leave and then come back at like 4 or 5pm?


----------



## preemiemama

rteetz said:


> I just got the AP charge. I was charged only for 3 months worth though.


Saw this on ITM: https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/disney-world-annual-passholder-charges-kc1/  Seems to be a computer error?


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> I just got the AP charge. I was charged only for 3 months worth though.


Latest rumor is it was a glitch and refunds are being issued....slowly I'm sure.

Either way, what a mess.


----------



## Arym

Do we know anything more about the supposed one month extension for APs, the one Disney said would be applied in October, and how that works for those of us whose passes are extended but still expire before October? That's the information I'm waiting for before deciding what to do.


----------



## only hope

Brianstl said:


> My guess is is to be seated you will have to buy food which is why you can make dining reservations.  If you just want drinks they will have a to go pick up.  That way they keep their liquor sales below 50% of sales for people actually coming into the location.



Oga’s has always taken reservations though. Walkups were frequently turned away. Maybe others are on to something with HS having the liquor license and not each establishment within. Or maybe Disney has inside info.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Why did Disney over complicate this pass thing to begin with? Universals was straight forward, they suspended your monthly payment and payments resumed when the park opened and your expiration date was changed accordingly. That was the default. I would have never agreed to this from Disney if I knew I was going to be hit up for 4 months all at once, regardless if they tack on 4 months where I don’t pay at the end or not.

Edit- okay it looks to be a glitch!


----------



## Katrina Y

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Anyone know if we will be able to re-enter the parks on our reservation day? Like could I go from 9am to 1pm, leave and then come back at like 4 or 5pm?


Yes that is allowed.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## xuxa777

princesscinderella said:


> Our assistant waiter last night at GF cafe when we were chatting with him said he was in the middle of his first shift back at abracadabar and they were forced to close mid shif. He was re-assigned to the cafe because Disney didn’t want to re furlough him. He said the same happened at other bars on property. I was glad to hear they were re-assigned.
> Maybe they are anticipating the ability to reopen bars in the future and are allowing ogas to be booked but they still might have to cancel them.  Or like a previous poster said if they don’t serve alcohol they could open.


 The order to shut down bars primarly was directed to bars outside theme parks that blantantly were disregarding the guidance for mask and social distancing via loopholes, bad actors packing in people. The order allows them to enforce it to those locations. Disney bars/pub will not be the focus as they operate in a very safe manner, if it isnt lifted in a few weeks I would not be surprised if they quietly exclude the parks for it some way in the future allowing them to open  in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279109762727194628


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279112630138011651


----------



## jarestel

Regarding the talk about delaying the opening in WDW... Back in March, the plan was to shut everything down and hope the virus goes away shortly. But that's not a sustainable option for the long run so Disney implemented the current plan of sanitize, socially distance, and masks. Even though the numbers in Florida are higher today than they were in March when Disney made the initial decision to shut it down, I think they believe the new processes they have put in place will allow them to open and remain open, at least as long as the decision is in Disney's hands. So I don't expect any further delays and unless the mitigation efforts prove to be unsuccessful I don't anticipate any more closures either. All personal opinion of course, and I am personally hoping all of this works.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jarestel said:


> Regarding the talk about delaying the opening in WDW... Back in March, the plan was to shut everything down and hope the virus goes away shortly. But that's not a sustainable option for the long run so Disney implemented the current plan of sanitize, socially distance, and masks.



The March shutdown plan was never to try and stop the virus. It was to slow the spread and not overwhelm hospitals all at once. Especially when doctors didn’t know exactly what they were dealing with yet. They didn’t want more people dying because they couldn’t be admitted to a hospital.

Anyone who listened to the experts back then knew this was going to be a slow, long process.


----------



## Clockwork

only hope said:


> How is Oga’s opening when it’s currently illegal to allow on premise drink consumption if alcohol makes up 50%+ of profits? Surely Oga’s doesn’t sell _that _many snacks and non-alcohol drinks.


Probably going dry for the time being.


----------



## Clockwork

ryanpatricksmom said:


> If they choose wisely, they won't even need 17 per team.


That’s cold.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279112630138011651



They need to find a way to refund near immediately. They’ve really screwed over some people. There are people posting elsewhere they are sitting a negative bank account balances now thanks to this .

4 months coming out all at once with families that have multiple passholders adds up quick.


----------



## Carlob

I think Disney can still delay opening at any time.  There are many factors that can cause then to delay the opening. Example if many CM become sick that they are short staff.  The soft openings found problems with the procedures that they can not correct it 1 or 2 days ect.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279128260824182784


----------



## Spaceguy55

DGsAtBLT said:


> They need to find a way to refund near immediately. They’ve really screwed over some people. There are people posting elsewhere they are sitting a negative bank account balances now thanks to this .
> 
> 4 months coming out all at once with families that have multiple passholders adds up quick.


Unfortunately it's a 3 day bank weekend , they will not get a refund until late sunday night at the earliest..
Hit my checking today as a hold, but still could hurt some people with the long weekend..


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279108272415477767
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279106649509244928
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279105851224195073


So these are just temp tents, not security as well? What happened to the plan to use those combo weapon/temp scanners? That seemed like the perfect long-term solution.

I have to admit, I remain let down by the lack of large scale safety changes. Plexi-glass partitions here and there aren't going to cut it. No X-rays or better way to handle bag check, no VQ, no talk of indoor air systems for air purification/sanitation. What gives?


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> So these are just temp tents, no security. What happened to the plan to use those combo weapon/temp scanners? That seemed like the perfect long-term solution.
> 
> I have to admit, I remain let down by the lack of large scale safety changes. Plexi-glass partitions here and there aren't going to cut it. No X-rays or better way to handle bag check, no VQ, no talk of indoor air systems for air purification/sanitation. What gives?


Tents are for the temperature checks. The new scanners never tested the temperature screenings feature at Disney Springs. They could still be using the new scanners which would all be used in the large new structures built at each park.


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

Sometime back someone posted a link for masks made out of a chiffon type material that had an extension piece of material that covers your neck and chest. I bought some and cut the extension part off so they are just the mask part left. I live in Arkansas. Currently 94 degrees and 50% humidity so feels like 102. We just spend 4 hours at the zoo and tried them out to practice for our Disney trip in 11 days. They were fantastic. My kids are ages 5, 8, and 10. Kept them on the whole time no problem and no complaints. Highly recommend if you have kids you are concerned about with mask compliance! Search for chiffon silk mask neck gaiter. If your kids are smaller, be sure and get the kind with the adjustable ear loops.


----------



## TexasErin

dreamit said:


> My check-in date is 7/11, and my MB order is still showing as being fulfilled. I ordered upcharge ones that can only be shipped versus resort pick-up. I hope they ship soon because our flight is next Friday—yes, one week from today—I still can’t believe it. There is a part of me that is hesitant to believe this will all go as planned. I’ll probably start packing the morning of where I’d normally have that handled by now.



We are also flying that same day. Next Friday we should be having dinner at Wolfgang Puck. Sure hope it happens!

We will be fully complying with all mandates since we understand the importance of keeping ourselves and everyone else healthy!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ShiveredTimbers said:


> Sometime back someone posted a link for masks made out of a chiffon type material that had an extension piece of material that covers your neck and chest. I bought some and cut the extension part off so they are just the mask part left. I live in Arkansas. Currently 94 degrees and 50% humidity so feels like 102. We just spend 4 hours at the zoo and tried them out to practice for our Disney trip in 11 days. They were fantastic. My kids are ages 5, 8, and 10. Kept them on the whole time no problem and no complaints. Highly recommend if you have kids you are concerned about with mask compliance! Search for chiffon silk mask neck gaiter. If your kids are smaller, be sure and get the kind with the adjustable ear loops.


Can I ask where you found them in kid sizes? I purchased several colors for adults off Etsy a few days ago, (chiffon masks without the scarf) but couldn't find kid sizes with or without scarf. Thanks!


----------



## Aimeedyan

We are monthly payment AP's and were hit, too, but our charges make no sense. They aren't what we normally pay nor do they add up to our normal payments. SUCH a mess.

Thank heavens my DH refuses to link any automated payments up to our checking account (partially for this very reason) so they charge to a credit card. 

I feel really badly for families who had their checking account wiped out on a holiday weekend. The AP FB group is overflowing with people who are in a real bind this weekend over this error.


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Can I ask where you found them in kid sizes? I purchased several colors for adults off Etsy a few days ago, (chiffon masks without the scarf) but couldn't find kid sizes with or without scarf. Thanks!


I got mine off of amazon and they fit us and the kids because of the adjustable ear pulls on them.


----------



## Matthew Shannon

So does anyone think resort and dvc guests will get temp checked at resort or on entry to park???


----------



## woody337

WDWPro from wdwmagic posted this:
I'm told the meeting is still underway over Disney's reopening WDW or postponing. I'll let you know as soon as I know what the word is. 

Anyone heard of this meeting?


----------



## skeeter31

woody337 said:


> WDWPro from wdwmagic posted this:
> I'm told the meeting is still underway over Disney's reopening WDW or postponing. I'll let you know as soon as I know what the word is.
> 
> Anyone heard of this meeting?


I would assume the upper management of Disney is meeting multiple times a day discussing whether to proceed. Probably not a specially scheduled meeting.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> WDWPro from wdwmagic posted this:
> I'm told the meeting is still underway over Disney's reopening WDW or postponing. I'll let you know as soon as I know what the word is.
> 
> Anyone heard of this meeting?



He did just post that they were out of the meeting, no indications on which way it went.


----------



## SarahC97

SarahC97 said:


> I got an email from Disney about MBs the other day -- twice. I apparently have two separate packages being mailed but have no clue why, as I only ordered one set of MBs. I also mysteriously got a new package of AP MBs the other day for which no notification of shipping was sent, nor were new bands ordered by me. It's all a great mystery!!!


I got one of the packages today. I have no recollection of ordering these bands and the names on them are kind of messed up -- like there's an "O" after everyone's name. My husband, Paul, has a MB that says "PaulO" -- and our last name does not start with O. Can't wait to see what the next package is!


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> He did just post that they were out of the meeting, no indications on which way it went.


I imagine since this is the last weekend before opening, this may have have been planned since the date was set. Almost like a final system check before go time.


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> I imagine since this is the last weekend before opening, this may have have been planned since the date was set. Almost like a final system check for go time.


 That’s not how he characterized it, but who knows.


----------



## fla4fun

woody337 said:


> I imagine since this is the last weekend before opening, this may have have been planned since the date was set. Almost like a final system check before go time.


Now I am picturing Mission Control with Disney characters manning all the computers and Iger polling the room for the Go/No Go.


----------



## woody337

cakebaker said:


> That’s not how he characterized it, but who knows.


I have often wondered how credible that person is


----------



## woody337

fla4fun said:


> Now I am picturing Mission Control with Disney characters manning all the computers and Iger polling the room for the Go/No Go.


Just like a shuttle launch!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hold the meeting just in time for a potential Friday evening bomb drop. Of course


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> He did just post that they were out of the meeting, no indications on which way it went.


He’s also not always the most reliable person.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hold the meeting just in time for a potential Friday evening bomb drop. Of course



*Even better - Friday of a holiday weekend while people are distracted by Hamilton! CAH-lass-ic.*


----------



## cakebaker

woody337 said:


> I have often wondered how credible that person is


He got a lot of the opening details right. But I don’t put much stock in sources. They usually make so many predictions that they’re bound to get part of it right. Most times I find it’s just a contest between those who claim insider knowledge to claim bragging rights. Although this one is pretty much a yes or no so I guess time will tell. If it was a delay, we’d all find out pretty quickly regardless. I’m a little suspicious that no one else has mentioned any such meeting.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think our surest sign of no delay is going to be when those AP emails about choosing your refund options get sent out (that we were told were coming in July).


----------



## SarahC97

I have a friend that works security in MK usually. As far as she's aware, it's full steam ahead to report back on the 5th from their furlough.


----------



## dislee1164

This was just posted an hour ago. Wouldn’t they just stay silent if there was a chance they would delay?


----------



## woody337

dislee1164 said:


> This was just posted an hour ago. Wouldn’t they just stay silent if there was a chance they would delay?


Good point


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dislee1164 said:


> This was just posted an hour ago. Wouldn’t they just stay silent if there was a chance they would delay?



They did not stay silent in the day or two leading up to the initial closure announcement, even promoting things going on in the parks like Food and Wine at DLR. There are different things to consider now than in March so take it for what it’s worth, but it was business as usual on social media before anything was official then.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

fla4fun said:


> Now I am picturing Mission Control with Disney characters manning all the computers and Iger polling the room for the Go/No Go.


  Well I hope if Disney IT said “Go!” the whole room paused to give them serious side eye.


----------



## cakebaker

dislee1164 said:


> This was just posted an hour ago. Wouldn’t they just stay silent if there was a chance they would delay?



They are very good at not revealing their plans. I think they’re set on opening, I hope they’re not. But if they did delay, I think it will be just as abrupt as when they shut down.  They certainly didn’t remain silent last time.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> They need to find a way to refund near immediately. They’ve really screwed over some people. There are people posting elsewhere they are sitting a negative bank account balances now thanks to this .
> 
> 4 months coming out all at once with families that have multiple passholders adds up quick.


Agreed.  That's a pretty big FUBAR move.


----------



## andyman8

cakebaker said:


> He got a lot of the opening details right. But I don’t put much stock in sources. They usually make so many predictions that they’re bound to get part of it right. Most times I find it’s just a contest between those who claim insider knowledge to claim bragging rights. Although this one is pretty much a yes or no so I guess time will tell. If it was a delay, we’d all find out pretty quickly regardless. I’m a little suspicious that no one else has mentioned any such meeting.


He said Disney didn’t want to reopen until at least September because they were scared about enforcing mask requirements then got “blindsided” by UOR announcing an early June reopening so they suddenly lost all their fears about face masks and immediately announced a reopening...for July.  He also said they were going to reopen TL. He then said that Disney may only open the back half of Epcot and all of DHS. I can tell you that there are a lot of inaccuracies (the least of which being that Disney wasn’t “blindsided” by UOR’s announcement) and inconsistencies in what he’s posted throughout this closure. Also, FWIW, not a whole lot of people would be aware of a high-level meeting like that. Given how sensitive its content would be to the stock price, that’s not information that even most WDW execs would be privy to. Unless his “sources” are super close to Chapek and Iger (and are okay knowing that those leaks would be easily traced), they’re likely basing their reports on hearsay or second or third hand information rather than direct knowledge.

While I have no doubt that there is still a 50-50 chance that Disney postpones the parks’ reopening, I’m not sure WDWPro would be the definitive source for that info. And don’t think that any sort of AP payment activity, blog post, MB order status, etc... is an indication that the opening is absolutely going to happen. Those sorts of decisions take place at a lower level than a decision as large as postponing the reopening would happen at. Like I said, my assessment is still 50-50 chance it doesn’t happen.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> He said Disney didn’t want to reopen until at least September because they were scared about enforcing mask requirements then got “blindsided” by UOR announcing an early June reopening so they suddenly lost all their fears about face masks and immediately announced a reopening...for July.  He also said they were going to reopen TL. He then said that Disney may only open the back half of Epcot and all of DHS. I can tell you that there are a lot of inaccuracies (the least of which being that Disney wasn’t “blindsided” by UOR’s announcement) and inconsistencies in what he’s posted throughout this closure. Also, FWIW, not a whole lot of people would be aware of a high-level meeting like that. Given how sensitive its content would be to the stock price, that’s not information that even most WDW execs would be privy to. Unless his “sources” are super close to Chapek and Iger (and are okay knowing that those leaks would be easily traced), they’re likely basing their reports on hearsay or second or third hand information rather than direct knowledge.
> 
> While I have no doubt that there is still a 50-50 chance that Disney postpones the parks’ reopening, I’m not sure WDWPro would be the definitive source for that info. And don’t think that any sort of AP payment activity, blog post, MB order status, etc... is an indication that the opening is absolutely going to happen. Those sorts of decisions take place at a lower level than a decision as large as postponing the reopening would happen at. Like I said, my assessment is still 50-50 chance it doesn’t happen.



Wow, you think the odds are that high that they don’t open? Care to share why? Totally understand if you don’t want to.


----------



## cakebaker

andyman8 said:


> I’m not sure WDWPro would be the definitive source for that info.


 I’m not vouching for him, just relaying what he said.  As I said, I don’t put much stock in what any source says except Disney themselves. They’re all wrong at some point.


----------



## dislee1164

DGsAtBLT said:


> They did not stay silent in the day or two leading up to the initial closure announcement, even promoting things going on in the parks like Food and Wine at DLR. There are different things to consider now than in March so take it for what it’s worth, but it was business as usual on social media before anything was official then.



Makes sense, and anything can still happen of course, but back when they closed in March things were much more unknown than they are now. Plus, this is directly from the President of WDW, not just scheduled social media posts from a marketing campaign. I also think it’s interesting he specifically says “preparing to open the parks next week”  He could have stopped that sentence before the words “next week”. Who knows, we shall see soon!


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> WDWPro from wdwmagic posted this:
> I'm told the meeting is still underway over Disney's reopening WDW or postponing. I'll let you know as soon as I know what the word is.
> 
> Anyone heard of this meeting?


This is how I’m picturing part of it going down...

“Great news team! We billed all the monthly payment people so we’re good to put it off a couple weeks if we want!”

“Sorry bob, they noticed. We had to refund.”

“Just furlough the refund team again. Do I have to tell you how to do everything?!”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dislee1164 said:


> Makes sense, and anything can still happen of course, but back when they closed in March things were much more unknown than they are now. Plus, this is directly from the President of WDW, not just scheduled social media posts from a marketing campaign. I also think it’s interesting he specifically says “preparing to open the parks next week”  He could have stopped that sentence before the words “next week”. Who knows, we shall see soon!



Without the words next week we would have been freaking out as to why they were left out .

Who knows is right lol.


----------



## Runnsally

cakebaker said:


> They are very good at not revealing their plans. I think they’re set on opening, I hope they’re not. But if they did delay, I think it will be just as abrupt as when they shut down.  They certainly didn’t remain silent last time.


agree. given the current case # in Florida opening Disney (or keeping Universal open, etc.) makes zero sense...rationalize however you want, but it’s still nuts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> This is how I’m picturing part of it going down...
> 
> “Great news team! We billed all the monthly payment people so we’re good to put it off a couple weeks if we want!”
> 
> “Sorry bob, they noticed. We had to refund.”
> 
> “Just furlough the refund team again. Do I have to tell you how to do everything?!”



This is how I legitimately picture a lot of the “glitches” though 

“Crap, the Internet noticed again! Pull it back, pull it back! How fast can we get Stitch to eat all the pages??”


----------



## hertamaniac

The EU has started to get the cruise line ball rolling with some initial recommendations.  It appears that the CLIA (Cruise Line Industry Association) has also supported these recommendations (the document is 49 pages in length).  These are just recommendations at this time and are not binding.

https://www.maritime-executive.com/article/eu-releases-guidance-for-resumption-of-cruising
European Union's Healthy Gateways working group released interim advice for the resumption of cruise ship operations.  The group's recommendations are comprehensive, covering everything from voyage planning and infection prevention through public health response measures. They include:

- A gradual overall approach to restarting operations, with shorter voyages of 3-7 days and a limited number of port calls;
- A written outbreak management and contingency plan;
- Prior arrangements with ports of call for medical treatment, ambulance transport, quarantine, air evacuation and other services that might be required in the event of an onboard outbreak;
- Ensuring availability of access to repatriation flights in the event of a partial or complete ship evacuation. This would include at least one port on the itinerary with international flight service allowing passengers and crew to go home - a significant challenge in recent months;
- Pre-approved onshore quarantine arrangements for known close contacts of COVID-positive individuals;
- Shoreside isolation arrangements and facilities for people who test positive but do not have symptoms;
- Adequate testing capacity, either on board or by arrangement with a shoreside lab;
- Pre-departure lab testing for all crewmembers, followed by routine health monitoring and periodic surveillance testing;
- Regular tabletop exercises with cruise ship crews for contingency drills;
- Formal assurances and procedures for informing the next port of call about an onboard outbreak;
- Reducing capacity to allow for social distancing, including an allowance in berthing capacity to isolate individuals in single cabins;
- Reduced face-to-face contact between passengers and staff, including altered arrangements for booking and reception;
- Universal use of face masks in indoor areas by both passengers and crew;
- Continuous ventilation of all occupied spaces;
- Physical distancing of 1.5 meters in most indoor spaces and entertainment venues;
- and limits on the usage of pools and hot tubs, including the closure of indoor pools.


----------



## AmberMV

woody337 said:


> I have often wondered how credible that person is


He has been wrong about lots of things


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow, you think the odds are that high that they don’t open? Care to share why? Totally understand if you don’t want to.


It's a personal feeling, not based on anything I've heard. As far as I know, it's full speed ahead towards 7/11, but like I said, that kind of decision would be made at such a high-level that very few would have any sort of advance notice for it. At the end of the day, the whole reopening thing boils down to a PR problem, and let's be honest, Disney cares _a lot_ about PR and perception. I'm not going to get into the case numbers argument and rehash what has been discussed at length here, but knowing how Team Disney Burbank thinks, I'd imagine they're worried about the disproportionate level of attention (and potentially criticism) they're going to receive, especially if something doesn't go as planned. It's a logistics vs. PR debate, and I don't know who comes out on top. Trust me, I really want them to reopen 7/11, as I have reservations for opening weekend. I hope they do, and I think they'll do everything in their power to make it safe, but I think it could go either way at this point. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Doingitagain

andyman8 said:


> It's a personal feeling, not based on anything I've heard. As far as I know, it's full speed ahead towards 7/11, but like I said, that kind of decision would be made at such a high-level that very few would have any sort of advance notice for it. At the end of the day, the whole reopening thing boils down to a PR problem, and let's be honest, Disney cares _a lot_ about PR and perception. I'm not going to get into the case numbers argument and rehash what has been discussed at length here, but knowing how Team Disney Burbank thinks, I'd imagine they're worried about the disproportionate level of attention (and potentially criticism) they're going to receive, especially if something doesn't go as planned. It's a logistics vs. PR debate, and I don't know who comes out on top. Trust me, I really want them to reopen 7/11, as I have reservations for opening weekend. I hope they do, and I think they'll do everything in their power to make it safe, but I think it could go either way at this point. We'll just have to wait and see.


I think the higher numbers in Florida will force strict compliance with masks and social distancing.  Anyone not on board with that should postpone.


----------



## disland7

woody337 said:


> Just like a shuttle launch!!!


Like the control board in inside out.


----------



## fla4fun

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Agreed. That's a pretty big FUBAR move.



A similar thing happened to our company recently that wasn’t even our fault.  Our credit card processing company did an update that caused a bunch of transactions from 2007 to be re-billed to the customer cards.  All of a sudden we were hit with this wave of customers disputing charges we couldn’t find in our point of sale (we had changed point of sale systems several years ago and no longer had access to the old system).  It all got straightened out, but it was a mess for a while.  The processing company took care of any expenses to the customers since it was their fault.

Things like this are why I would never put a recurring auto payment on a debit card.  Even though things usually turn out OK in the end, it’s a real pain if your bank account is wiped out in the meantime.


----------



## rockpiece

Is there rumors about when the California Grill might reopen. We just changed our resort from Boardwalk Inn to Contemporary for August and was hoping to eat there if it was open.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

ShiveredTimbers said:


> Sometime back someone posted a link for masks made out of a chiffon type material that had an extension piece of material that covers your neck and chest. I bought some and cut the extension part off so they are just the mask part left. I live in Arkansas. Currently 94 degrees and 50% humidity so feels like 102. We just spend 4 hours at the zoo and tried them out to practice for our Disney trip in 11 days. They were fantastic. My kids are ages 5, 8, and 10. Kept them on the whole time no problem and no complaints. Highly recommend if you have kids you are concerned about with mask compliance! Search for chiffon silk mask neck gaiter. If your kids are smaller, be sure and get the kind with the adjustable ear loops.


Those masks are AWESOME! I wear mine for full days at Universal and I forget I'm wearing it. Vivian & Vincent has them for 2 for $12.99 with a coupon for an extra 10% off for new customers. I was thinking about ordering more but we each have two and that's really all we need. Once you wash one, it's dry in about 10 minutes so two each is plenty. 

Also, you don't need kid sizes because they have an adjustable thingy on the ear strap--at least the Vivian & Vincent ones do; I don't know about all of them.


----------



## cakebaker

Doingitagain said:


> I think the higher numbers in Florida will force strict compliance with masks and social distancing.  Anyone not on board with that should postpone.


 I think they’ll be strict when they see it, but there’s no way they can be everywhere all the time. People need to expect to see people not complying. 

I was watching a live  stream at Sea World today. They were in line and someone getting off the ride had taken off their mask after the ride started. They were escorted away, who knows what happened, but it doesn’t change the fact that for the duration of that ride, someone was not wearing a mask.

If you go, you might as well accept you’re likely to be in contact with people not wearing masks.


----------



## yulilin3

Been away from the boards,  just noticed they finally took the water parks hours off


----------



## constanze

andyman8 said:


> It's a personal feeling, not based on anything I've heard. As far as I know, it's full speed ahead towards 7/11, but like I said, that kind of decision would be made at such a high-level that very few would have any sort of advance notice for it. At the end of the day, the whole reopening thing boils down to a PR problem, and let's be honest, Disney cares _a lot_ about PR and perception. I'm not going to get into the case numbers argument and rehash what has been discussed at length here, but knowing how Team Disney Burbank thinks, I'd imagine they're worried about the disproportionate level of attention (and potentially criticism) they're going to receive, especially if something doesn't go as planned. It's a logistics vs. PR debate, and I don't know who comes out on top. Trust me, I really want them to reopen 7/11, as I have reservations for opening weekend. I hope they do, and I think they'll do everything in their power to make it safe, but I think it could go either way at this point. We'll just have to wait and see.


PR is why I feel Disney's park capacity is going to be even lower than what people are expecting. If parks open to extremely low capacity, with everyone social distancing and wearing masks etc---and Disney shows they can pave the way with public health and safety showing that we can live in the days of this new way of living in this new Normal...etc...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

dislee1164 said:


> Makes sense, and anything can still happen of course, but back when they closed in March things were much more unknown than they are now. Plus, this is directly from the President of WDW, not just scheduled social media posts from a marketing campaign. I also think it’s interesting he specifically says “preparing to open the parks next week”  He could have stopped that sentence before the words “next week”. Who knows, we shall see soon!



You never know what’s really happening internally. Jeff Vahle could be very supportive about opening next week, wants to move full steam ahead, other powers at be may be more hesitant.

Opening is happening until they say it’s not. Everyone is publicly acting that way, because that’s what’s been announced. But I don’t think it really matters what anyone from Disney posts right now ... I think it’ll be happy, upbeat, positive stuff. But I think the situation could change at any time regardless of what any one executive posts or what scheduled posts go out from the official accounts.


----------



## AmberMV

constanze said:


> PR is why I feel Disney's park capacity is going to be even lower than what people are expecting. If parks open to extremely low capacity, with everyone social distancing and wearing masks etc---and Disney shows they can pave the way with public health and safety showing that we can live in the days of this new way of living in this new Normal...etc...


@yulilin3 IIRC still said to expect 90 minute waits for popular attractions even with decreased capacities


----------



## andyman8

rockpiece said:


> Is there rumors about when the California Grill might reopen. We just changed our resort from Boardwalk Inn to Contemporary for August and was hoping to eat there if it was open.


Been trying to nail down an answer on this. CMs for both locations were notified of their call backs in mid/late June, but we haven’t heard anything since. I *think* they’re supposed to officially be back at work on Monday, so we might get a better sense of if/when those locations could reopen then. Usually, a call back doesn’t necessarily mean that location will reopen, but Chef Mickey’s CMs were explicitly told that the restaurant would be shifting to family-style. I’ll report back if I can get a better answer.


----------



## constanze

AmberMV said:


> @yulilin3 IIRC still said to expect 90 minute waits for popular attractions even with decreased capacities


I think that might need to be expected with the cleaning between certain rides and everyone standing a certain amount of space apart, ride breakdowns etc...but at least I'll be at Disney

ETA: I'm the first to admit...I'm a dork, and don't know anything


----------



## Doingitagain

andyman8 said:


> Been trying to nail down an answer on this. CMs for both locations were notified of their call backs in mid/late June, but we haven’t heard anything since. I *think* they’re supposed to officially be back at work on Monday, so we might get a better sense of if/when those locations could reopen then. Usually, a call back doesn’t necessarily mean that location will reopen, but Chef Mickey’s CMs were explicitly told that the restaurant would be shifting to family-style. I’ll report back if I can get a better answer.


Do we know officially that Chef Mickey's will be opening and if so, when?

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## MickeyEars

andyman8 said:


> Been trying to nail down an answer on this. CMs for both locations were notified of their call backs in mid/late June, but we haven’t heard anything since. I *think* they’re supposed to officially be back at work on Monday, so we might get a better sense of if/when those locations could reopen then. Usually, a call back doesn’t necessarily mean that location will reopen, but Chef Mickey’s CMs were explicitly told that the restaurant would be shifting to family-style. I’ll report back if I can get a better answer.


I was wondering what happened to Chef Mickey’s. I knew I read it was supposed to be family style.


----------



## andyman8

Doingitagain said:


> Do we know officially that Chef Mickey's will be opening and if so, when?
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us!


As of right now, Chef Mickey’s is temporarily unavailable and Disney hasn’t announced an official reopening date.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279157773306036225


----------



## RWinNOLA

andyman8 said:


> It's a personal feeling, not based on anything I've heard. As far as I know, it's full speed ahead towards 7/11, but like I said, that kind of decision would be made at such a high-level that very few would have any sort of advance notice for it. At the end of the day, the whole reopening thing boils down to a PR problem, and let's be honest, Disney cares _a lot_ about PR and perception. I'm not going to get into the case numbers argument and rehash what has been discussed at length here, but knowing how Team Disney Burbank thinks, I'd imagine they're worried about the disproportionate level of attention (and potentially criticism) they're going to receive, especially if something doesn't go as planned. It's a logistics vs. PR debate, and I don't know who comes out on top. Trust me, I really want them to reopen 7/11, as I have reservations for opening weekend. I hope they do, and I think they'll do everything in their power to make it safe, but I think it could go either way at this point. We'll just have to wait and see.



Here’s the thing, If they delay reopening, then how do they justify opening until their is a proven vaccine or until COVID 19 is a thing of the past. Nobody knows for sure when this will happen.

I’ve felt all along based on posts by some of the insiders on this board that their plan was to reopen in such a way that they minimized risks for an outbreak at WDW while COVID was still active.  Granted, numbers are spiking right now but if they drop by 50-75% in a month or so, is there any reason to believe they wouldn’t spike again once Disney opens if they do not have appropriate safeguards in place?

If they decide to delay reopening, I think they are facing a situation of not opening until 2021 at the soonest as this is the earliest date that a vaccine may be available.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

Sorry if this isn’t allowed


----------



## andyman8

RWinNOLA said:


> Here’s the thing, I’d they delay reopening, then how do they justify opening until their is a proven vaccine or until COVID 19 is a thing of the past. Nobody knows for sure when this will happen.
> 
> I’ve felt all along based on posts by some of the insiders on this board that their plan was to reopen on such a way that they minimized risks for an outbreak at WDW while COVID was still active.  Granted, numbers are spiking right now but if they drop by 50-75% in a month or so, is there any reason to believe they wouldn’t spike again once Disney opens if they do not have appropriate safeguards in place?
> 
> If they decide to delay reopening, I think they are facing a situation of not opening until 2021 at the soonest as this is the earliest date that a vaccine may be available.


I don’t disagree, and I know they absolutely have been planning to make WDW as “closure-proof” as possible, but like I said, there are multiple factors to consider here. I don’t think they thought the window for reopening with limited public pushback would be as short as it ultimately turned out to be, so that has complicated the matter. Because there are so many factors, I don’t think any of us can say Disney will for sure go one way or the other (hence my 50-50 assessment). That’s all I’m going to say on this in the interest of keeping this thread as on-topic as possible.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

_ WDW Pro said: 

           Word I have out of the meeting is Disney is full steam ahead on opening WDW. D'Amaro has authority to pull the brake if data changes, and that move would be approved by Chapek. But as of today, Disney will open WDW as planned.  

_


----------



## jenjersnap

Thanks for the idea of cutting off the scarf part of these! It never would have occurred to un-crafty me and I loathe that thing hanging around my neck! 



ShiveredTimbers said:


> Sometime back someone posted a link for masks made out of a chiffon type material that had an extension piece of material that covers your neck and chest. I bought some and cut the extension part off so they are just the mask part left. I live in Arkansas. Currently 94 degrees and 50% humidity so feels like 102. We just spend 4 hours at the zoo and tried them out to practice for our Disney trip in 11 days. They were fantastic. My kids are ages 5, 8, and 10. Kept them on the whole time no problem and no complaints. Highly recommend if you have kids you are concerned about with mask compliance! Search for chiffon silk mask neck gaiter. If your kids are smaller, be sure and get the kind with the adjustable ear loops.


----------



## Runnsally

RWinNOLA said:


> Here’s the thing, I’d they delay reopening, then how do they justify opening until their is a proven vaccine or until COVID 19 is a thing of the past. Nobody knows for sure when this will happen.
> 
> I’ve felt all along based on posts by some of the insiders on this board that their plan was to reopen on such a way that they minimized risks for an outbreak at WDW while COVID was still active.  Granted, numbers are spiking right now but if they drop by 50-75% in a month or so, is there any reason to believe they wouldn’t spike again once Disney opens if they do not have appropriate safeguards in place?
> 
> If they decide to delay reopening, I think they are facing a situation of not opening until 2021 at the soonest as this is the earliest date that a vaccine may be available.


For me it’s pretty simple, you put in measures that we know work like social distancing and masking and then as the number of new cases and prevalence of disease declines, you cautiously open things back up.  In that model there is a point at which you roll the dice and open up things like theme parks.  Based on the current situation, Florida is clearly not at that point.


----------



## SarahC97

jenjersnap said:


> Thanks for the idea of cutting off the scarf part of these! It never would have occurred to un-crafty me and I loathe that thing hanging around my neck!


I bought the same ones and cut off the scarf-hangy thing and they're really comfortable. I wore one to run my errands yesterday and it was over 90 degrees where I live. They were super comfortable.


----------



## cakebaker

Nightmarefandom said:


> Sorry if this isn’t allowedView attachment 506238



 Well that’s an easy one to claim insider knowledge. lol The real proof would’ve been if it had been a closure. But notice, he hedged it with saying things could change, I liken it to a fortune teller - just enough info to make them sound like they know, general enough that anyone could make the prediction. lol


----------



## Nightmarefandom

cakebaker said:


> Well that’s an easy one to claim insider knowledge. lol The real proof would’ve been if it had been a closure. But notice, he hedged it with saying things could change, I liken it to a fortune teller - just enough info to make them sound like they know, general enough that anyone could make the prediction. lol


Exactly how I feel they are all in right now imo no way they aren’t going to open they spent way too much time and effort and money and would have to forlough everyone again.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

RWinNOLA said:


> Here’s the thing, I’d they delay reopening, then how do they justify opening until their is a proven vaccine or until COVID 19 is a thing of the past. Nobody knows for sure when this will happen.
> 
> I’ve felt all along based on posts by some of the insiders on this board that their plan was to reopen on such a way that they minimized risks for an outbreak at WDW while COVID was still active.  Granted, numbers are spiking right now but if they drop by 50-75% in a month or so, is there any reason to believe they wouldn’t spike again once Disney opens if they do not have appropriate safeguards in place?
> 
> If they decide to delay reopening, I think they are facing a situation of not opening until 2021 at the soonest as this is the earliest date that a vaccine may be available.



Or one won’t ever be available, and it’s highly likely one won’t be nearly 100 percent effective.  If over 50 percent said they wouldn’t take it anyway, due to it being new. Then what? Are we gonna not let people into Disney if they haven’t received a shot? Even the flu shot is around 40 - 60 something percent effective depending on the year. To me a vaccine is not the end all be all sadly.

Its not plausable. It’s not sustainable. Disney will open, they were take their precautions. People going know there is a risk, and they will take it.

I see Disney being very successful when they open personally.

Disney could lose everything staying closed til next year. They won’t do that.

I’ll probably go back next Spring or this holiday season. Let’s see how the openings go and how safe people are


----------



## jenjersnap

I have a few and like them except for the sweaty neck issue. Does the material run after cutting?



SarahC97 said:


> I bought the same ones and cut off the scarf-hangy thing and they're really comfortable. I wore one to run my errands yesterday and it was over 90 degrees where I live. They were super comfortable.


----------



## SarahC97

jenjersnap said:


> I have a few and like them except for the sweaty neck issue. Does the material run after cutting?


Nope!


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

cakebaker said:


> Well that’s an easy one to claim insider knowledge. lol The real proof would’ve been if it had been a closure. But notice, he hedged it with saying things could change, I liken it to a fortune teller - just enough info to make them sound like they know, general enough that anyone could make the prediction. lol


He conveniently did this on the Friday before previews right before the stock market closed. If something was announced, he’s gold. If not, he could cover.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

There’s a lot of room between opening while cases are surging in the immediate area and never opening until we get a vaccine (that may never come).

I personally think the chances of delaying are pretty low (despite what I personally feel should be done), but its like we are all so sick of living in a pandemic we have forgotten that there is a difference between opening when numbers are high and growing, and when numbers are lower and declining. I really really hope Disney can enforce their rules well, I worry so much for CMs that are going to have to deal with guests being jerks about it all.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Runnsally said:


> For me it’s pretty simple, you put in measures that we know work like social distancing and masking and then as the number of new cases and prevalence of disease declines, you cautiously open things back up.  In that model there is a point at which you roll the dice and open up things like theme parks.  Based on the current situation, Florida is clearly not at that point.



I live in the metro New Orleans area. We were one of the early hotspots likely due to Mardi Gras which is a social distancing nightmare.

We locked down, numbers came down to where it seemed as if things where under control.  Then we went to Phase 1 and Phase 2 and I can tell you the  general public started  behaving as if the virus was a thing of the past.  Predictably, things are spiking all over southeast LA.

So again, Disney can wait to open until there is a vaccine or until the virus just goes away, or they can try to develop a plan to open while the virus is active.  Because as we are seeing in my area, numbers can decline dramatically, but if people go back to acting like things are normal and refuse to wear masks and practice social distancing, cases will spike.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jjbbllfrg said:


> He conveniently did this on the Friday before previews right before the stock market closed. If something was announced, he’s gold. If not, he could cover.


stock market was closed today in observance of the 4th so he’s not _that_ diabolical


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

jenjersnap said:


> Thanks for the idea of cutting off the scarf part of these! It never would have occurred to un-crafty me and I loathe that thing hanging around my neck!


Sure! Just cut right under that seam and it works out perfectly!  The “seam” side will be a bit looser so my husband actually puts that on his nose (so upside down once you cut off the excess) and it fits around his broader face ever more comfortably.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

gottalovepluto said:


> stock market was closed today in observance of the 4th so he’s not _that_ diabolical


Ahh good point. I don’t follow it that closely.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> There’s a lot of room between opening while cases are surging in the immediate area and never opening until we get a vaccine (that may never come).
> 
> I personally think the chances of delaying are pretty low (despite what I personally feel should be done), but its like we are all so sick of living in a pandemic we have forgotten that there is a difference between opening when numbers are high and growing, and when numbers are lower and declining. I really really hope Disney can enforce their rules well, I worry so much for CMs that are going to have to deal with guests being jerks about it all.


In the immediate area, Orange County new cases did surge last week, but have gone down since then. Might have helped them to decide to stay the course for the reopening.   And yes cast members are going to have a tough job with some guests, I hope not though.


----------



## wdwoutsider

It's Friday of a holiday weekend.  We all know Disney hates to tell bad news and can't after today's pass charging disaster.    

Makes sense to get 2-3 more sets of numbers and meet again next week.   Wouldn't surprise me if thats a daily (M-F) meeting until the parks open given the current covid levels.  Postpone is an option but this is such a fast changing situation could be very short notice like everything else with covid.   Covid makes it impossible to plan, nothing is for certain these days , hard time to be a planner.


----------



## Spridell

wdwoutsider said:


> It's Friday of a holiday weekend.  We all know Disney hates to tell bad news and can't after today's pass charging disaster.
> 
> Makes sense to get 2-3 more sets of numbers and meet again next week.   Wouldn't surprise me if thats a daily (M-F) meeting until the parks open given the current covid levels.  Postpone is an option but this is such a fast changing situation could be very short notice like everything else with covid.   Covid makes it impossible to plan, nothing is for certain these days , hard time to be a planner.



They are stocking all the parks right now for previews in just 4 days.

I just dont see them stocking everything just to close again.  Doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> In the immediate area, Orange County new cases did surge last week, but have gone down since then. Might have helped them to decide to stay the course for the reopening.   And yes cast members are going to have a tough job with some guests, I hope not though.



I just really hope they’re backed up by management and security and they’re all empowered to actually do something about guests who are putting everyone in danger.

Easy enough to say people need to take personal responsibility and stay away from people who are getting too close, not masked, etc, but CMs can’t exactly do the same. I’ve definitely seen mixed reports on guest behaviour from the resort only period.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

fla4fun said:


> A similar thing happened to our company recently that wasn’t even our fault.  Our credit card processing company did an update that caused a bunch of transactions from 2007 to be re-billed to the customer cards.  All of a sudden we were hit with this wave of customers disputing charges we couldn’t find in our point of sale (we had changed point of sale systems several years ago and no longer had access to the old system).  It all got straightened out, but it was a mess for a while.  The processing company took care of any expenses to the customers since it was their fault.
> 
> Things like this are why I would never put a recurring auto payment on a debit card.  Even though things usually turn out OK in the end, it’s a real pain if your bank account is wiped out in the meantime.


I have zero automated transactions attached to my bank account.  What a mess!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rockpiece said:


> Is there rumors about when the California Grill might reopen. We just changed our resort from Boardwalk Inn to Contemporary for August and was hoping to eat there if it was open.


Seriously.  I'm hoping that with the opening of the next wave of resorts, more dining options become available.  I would much rather visit a resort on a Friday or Saturday night than take my chances at DS.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Disney has to stock parks at some point .    I expect they do preview days unless the numbers turn much worse, but they can always not replenish after that or   Even worst case they decide not to open last minute they can donate the perishable food to food shelves and write it off as a donation.    That cost is so low for disney it will not impact their decision.   Heck Disney could do their own employee food drive if they don't open last minute, many places that closed did those for their employees.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just really hope they’re backed up by management and security and they’re all empowered to actually do something about guests who are putting everyone in danger.
> 
> Easy enough to say people need to take personal responsibility and stay away from people who are getting too close, not masked, etc, but CMs can’t exactly do the same. I’ve definitely seen mixed reports on guest behaviour from the resort only period.



Yes. Agreed. I am glad it seems CMs will be empowered to enforce rules, but I am also concerned about their well being and safety.

A guest violating these kinds of clear and set rules will also likely show an over defensive to aggressive type of response to the CM attempting to enforce the rule. Something anyone who has been a CM has witnessed over and over.


----------



## Spridell

Seeing pics on twitter of how Seaworld is preparing for their fireworks tonight.  Circles on the ground where people need to stand.

I am interested to see how it goes and i bet Disney is watching too.


----------



## HokieRaven5

In outside Disney news seeing some things that Hersheypark has been pretty awful about their social distancing and mask enforcement amongst guests. Can't say I'm completely surprised by that.

As referenced by many others hope the CMs are backed up when they are attempting to enforce the rules set in place.


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> Seeing pics on twitter of how Seaworld is preparing for their fireworks tonight.  Circles on the ground where people need to stand.
> 
> I am interested to see how it goes and i bet Disney is watching too.



I think Laughingplace is going to live stream tonight.


----------



## Doingitagain

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Seriously.  I'm hoping that with the opening of the next wave of resorts, more dining options become available.  I would much rather visit a resort on a Friday or Saturday night than take my chances at DS.


We are going to stay away from Disney Springs in the evenings.  The parks all close earlier than people are used to, and food options at resorts are limited.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

jenjersnap said:


> I have a few and like them except for the sweaty neck issue. Does the material run after cutting?


I didn't even have to actually "cut" mine. It's really more like two scarves sewn together. If you can work your scissors into the stitching holding them together, you can just sort of half cut, half pull the stitches out and separate the two scarves. Then no material is ever cut.


----------



## marinejjh

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just really hope they’re backed up by management and security and they’re all empowered to actually do something about guests who are putting everyone in danger.
> 
> Easy enough to say people need to take personal responsibility and stay away from people who are getting too close, not masked, etc, but CMs can’t exactly do the same. I’ve definitely seen mixed reports on guest behaviour from the resort only period.


It would be great if they had something in place like giving people a warning for not having a mask only scanning their magic bands, then if It happens again have security escort them out. One and done, follow the rules or get out. People will have enough other guest calling them out if they don't have a mask.


----------



## nkosiek

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 506201


Good for you. I got the email that our MBs are shipping and will be here July 7th for our 9th Check-in! Would be great if we were flying but we are doing a road trip, stopping to visit family and leaving the 6th. No MBs for us.


----------



## Spaceguy55

marinejjh said:


> It would be great if they had something in place like giving people a warning for not having a mask only scanning their magic bands, then if It happens again have security escort them out. One and done, follow the rules or get out. People will have enough other guest calling them out if they don't have a mask.


I believe very early in the re-opening announcement it was said that MB's were required in the parks...maybe someone has a link.
Or was that just the NBA..


----------



## PixarBall

HokieRaven5 said:


> In outside Disney news seeing some things that Hersheypark has been pretty awful about their social distancing and mask enforcement amongst guests. Can't say I'm completely surprised by that.
> 
> As referenced by many others hope the CMs are backed up when they are attempting to enforce the rules set in place.


If the photos I’m seeing from Hershey are spread around when Disney opens they are going to be blasted even more than they are getting right now. The heat will be on them like no other place. Only park where you are inviting thousands from all over the USA. It won’t be pretty


----------



## PixarBall

marinejjh said:


> It would be great if they had something in place like giving people a warning for not having a mask only scanning their magic bands, then if It happens again have security escort them out. One and done, follow the rules or get out. People will have enough other guest calling them out if they don't have a mask.




I think this is a great idea but it will also lead to a lot of headaches and videos of stuff I’m sure Disney doesn’t want to have out there everyday.They need to post their rules everywhere and really enforce them because they are getting hammered by everyone for reopening. Only saving grace for them would be photos of complete compliance and mask wearing.


----------



## KBoopaloo

PixarBall said:


> If the photos I’m seeing from Hershey are spread around when Disney opens they are going to be blasted even more than they are getting right now. The heat will be on them like no other place. Only park where you are inviting thousands from all over the USA. It won’t be pretty


It’s disappointing they aren’t enforcing their rules. I saw them interact with some folks on Twitter who were talking about flouting the rules (claiming a medical exemption) and they seemed like they were going to be firm about it. Stinks that hasn’t been the case.


----------



## HokieRaven5

PixarBall said:


> If the photos I’m seeing from Hershey are spread around when Disney opens they are going to be blasted even more than they are getting right now. The heat will be on them like no other place. Only park where you are inviting thousands from all over the USA. It won’t be pretty



Yeah but I trust Disney CMs so much more than the staff at Hersheypark. 

My last visit to Hesherypark last year was abysmal just from a line control standpoint so to expect them to handle reopening the parks well would have been setting the bar quite high.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Speaking of Disney Springs....maybe there is news out there and I missed it, or maybe not. But, we are a little over a week out from the parks opening, resorts increasing in guests, and there has been no explanation (that I am aware of) of how Disney Springs will adapt. 

Is there a capacity. How do they track capacity? It's easy-ish to track capacity when you just have to count parking spaces in the parking garage. But, when people start coming in on those buses, from multiple resorts...I can see how it can get complicated pretty quickly. Do they just gauge by the "feel" of the walkways how busy it is, and then cut it off when it seems to be getting out of control?

Will they still be funneling people in through a single entrance? Does this include SSR? If so, that makes things pretty silly....if I am staying at CP, and I wanna run over to EoS for a quick sandwich.....it seems real dumb to have to get on a bus, get dropped off in the middle of DS, and have to walk all the way over to EoS, then repeat the process to get back to my villa. When it should be a 5-10 minute walk.


----------



## marinejjh

PixarBall said:


> I think this is a great idea but it will also lead to a lot of headaches and videos of stuff I’m sure Disney doesn’t want to have out there everyday.They need to post their rules everywhere and really enforce them because they are getting hammered by everyone for reopening. Only saving grace for them would be photos of complete compliance and mask wearing.


I know if I were a CM, I wouldn't be saying anything to any guests. On the other hand, as a visitor I wouldn't have a problem saying anything to another guest. I think lots of pictures will be out when they open, especially if people can get a pic of an NBA player without a mask.


----------



## jenjersnap

Have you heard any whisperings about the return of CG brunch? I realize that there is a buffet component but I think a pastry basket (I dream of those guava pastries) and charcuterie type platter could easily sub for the self-serve areas.



andyman8 said:


> Been trying to nail down an answer on this. CMs for both locations were notified of their call backs in mid/late June, but we haven’t heard anything since. I *think* they’re supposed to officially be back at work on Monday, so we might get a better sense of if/when those locations could reopen then. Usually, a call back doesn’t necessarily mean that location will reopen, but Chef Mickey’s CMs were explicitly told that the restaurant would be shifting to family-style. I’ll report back if I can get a better answer.


----------



## Spridell

fla4fun said:


> I agree on it taking 3-4 weeks for the spike to appear, but then you are going to have at least two weeks, if not more, of increasing numbers until enough time has passed that any rollbacks (like closing the bars again) show an effect because the people exposed up to the rollback date still need to go through their incubation and testing periods.  So just about the time Disney is ready to reopen, we should hopefully be seeing the effects of the rollbacks on the numbers.  At least I hope that is how it plays out.



I think you are right. 

Florida reports on their website both the "event date" (date the test happened) and the "report date" (date the test shows up on the graphs)

Someone on twitter went through of all of them and did a graph.  The results that we have been seeing the last week to 10 days here in Florida the "event date" was anywhere between 7 days to over 1 month from the "report date"

And I wonder if Disney is looking at these numbers knowing these positive tests the last 2 weeks a lot were actually from up to a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RWinNOLA

marinejjh said:


> I know if I were a CM, I wouldn't be saying anything to any guests. On the other hand, as a visitor I wouldn't have a problem saying anything to another guest. I think lots of pictures will be out when they open, especially if people can get a pic of an NBA player without a mask.



Seriously? CMs should absolutely be expected to enforce the mask requirements just as they enforce height requirements on rides.

The LAST thing Disney wants is for guests to start trying to take it upon themselves to enforce rules. That would be a disaster.


----------



## jcf8037

Spridell said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> Florida reports on their website both the "event date" (date the test happened) and the "report date" (date the test shows up on the graphs)
> 
> Someone on twitter went through of all of them and did a graph.  The results that we have been seeing the last week to 10 days here in Florida the "event date" was anywhere between 7 days to over 1 month from the "report date"
> 
> And I wonder if Disney is looking at these numbers knowing these positive tests the last 2 weeks a lot were actually from up to a couple of weeks ago.


I’d like to see that info. Do you happen to know the link?


----------



## Brianstl

PixarBall said:


> I think this is a great idea but it will also lead to a lot of headaches and videos of stuff I’m sure Disney doesn’t want to have out there everyday.They need to post their rules everywhere and really enforce them because they are getting hammered by everyone for reopening. Only saving grace for them would be photos of complete compliance and mask wearing.


Who is everyone hammering them?


----------



## disneyfan150

Our leaders are faced with tough decisions that affect so many lives in so many ways. Disney may or may not open, but they have my support either way.


----------



## marinejjh

RWinNOLA said:


> Seriously? CMs should absolutely be expected to enforce the mask requirements just as they enforce height requirements on rides.
> 
> The LAST thing Disney wants is for guests to start trying to take it upon themselves to enforce rules. That would be a disaster.


No, that is a security issue. I would tell them once and if they don't comply, throw them out of the park. Besides eating and drinking, nobody should have a mask off. Many guests will have zero patience for people that dont comply. I dont already when I'm in public. Wear it or stay home. Disney has warned for awhile about masks.


----------



## Jrb1979

disneyfan150 said:


> Our leaders are faced with tough decisions that affect so many lives in so many ways. Disney may or may not open, but they have my support either way.


You know what else would be nice if a lot of you would support your local park as well. I would hate to see local parks disappear.


----------



## casaya95

marinejjh said:


> No, that is a security issue. I would tell them once and if they don't comply, throw them out of the park. Besides eating and drinking, nobody should have a mask off. Many guests will have zero patience for people that dont comply. I dont already when I'm in public. Wear it or stay home. Disney has warned for awhile about masks.


Are you saying security employees should handle it? If so, those are CMs as well. Otherwise, trying to employ a vigilante justice system isn't exactly the best plan of attack.


----------



## Jrb1979

casaya95 said:


> Are you saying security employees should handle it? If so, those are CMs as well. Otherwise, trying to employ a vigilante justice system isn't exactly the best plan of attack.


Sure it is. Other parks do it for taking your cell phone out on rides.


----------



## casaya95

Jrb1979 said:


> Sure it is. Other parks do it for taking your cell phone out on rides.


I don't quite understand what that has to do with confronting strangers about the mask issue, and most parks don't even allow cell phones on rides anyway to begin with, making it a moot point. Personally, I don't want to spend my vacation yelling at people I don't even know.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

marinejjh said:


> No, that is a security issue. I would tell them once and if they don't comply, throw them out of the park. Besides eating and drinking, nobody should have a mask off. Many guests will have zero patience for people that dont comply. I dont already when I'm in public. Wear it or stay home. Disney has warned for awhile about masks.



Disney’s security team is made up of ... CMs.


----------



## Spridell

jcf8037 said:


> I’d like to see that info. Do you happen to know the link?


Link from the Florida website

https://open-fdoh.hub.arcgis.com/datasets/florida-covid19-case-line-data/data
Chart the person made


----------



## mmackeymouse

jenjersnap said:


> Have you heard any whisperings about the return of CG brunch? I realize that there is a buffet component but I think a pastry basket (I dream of those guava pastries) and charcuterie type platter could easily sub for the self-serve areas.



No way.....the buffet component is the best part, so for me, a pastry basket and charcuterie would absolutely not be a good substitute. It would also be pretty wasteful. 

What I think would work, though, is have different carts....a sushi cart, a charcuterie cart, a bread cart etc.....all covered while in transit, but roaming the restaurant.....so all those yummies from the buffet is available but you only get what you want....less food waste that way.


----------



## jenjersnap

Carts sounds like quite an expensive investment. Wonder if food wastage is cheaper. But I don’t care how they make it work, I just want my brunch back. 



mmackeymouse said:


> No way.....the buffet component is the best part, so for me, a pastry basket and charcuterie would absolutely not be a good substitute. It would also be pretty wasteful.
> 
> What I think would work, though, is have different carts....a sushi cart, a charcuterie cart, a bread cart etc.....all covered while in transit, but roaming the restaurant.....so all those yummies from the buffet is available but you only get what you want....less food waste that way.


----------



## kylenne

Jrb1979 said:


> You know what else would be nice if a lot of you would support your local park as well. I would hate to see local parks disappear.



My local park is Six Flags Great Adventure. I’d be ok with it disappearing.


----------



## Jrb1979

casaya95 said:


> I don't quite understand what that has to do with confronting strangers about the mask issue, and most parks don't even allow cell phones on rides anyway to begin with, making it a moot point. Personally, I don't want to spend my vacation yelling at people I don't even know.


I was replying to that CM's confronting guests using vigilante justice.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jenjersnap said:


> Carts sounds like quite an expensive investment. Wonder if food wastage is cheaper. But I don’t care how they make it work, I just want my brunch back.



Yeah, they’re not investing in carts and going table to table passing out food. Also, with the buffet system there was always food waste ... food piled on people’s plates they didn’t end up eating because they took too much, not to mention the food left on the buffet.

I expect CG brunch to be nothing like it was before, if they even bring brunch back anytime soon.


----------



## casaya95

Jrb1979 said:


> I was replying to that CM's confronting guests using vigilante justice.


But that's not vigilante justice? Vigilante justice is guests confronting guests.


----------



## mmackeymouse

jenjersnap said:


> Carts sounds like quite an expensive investment. Wonder if food wastage is cheaper. But I don’t care how they make it work, I just want my brunch back.



Agreed.....but without that sushi......Cali Brunch just isn't Cali Brunch. 

Also...pretty sure Be Our Guest has some carts that aren't gonna be used for a while. Haha.


----------



## jenjersnap

I’m afraid brunch may be a goner too, except that it is such a revenue generator they might figure something out,

Hey, what are the doing with all those BOG QS carts?! Maybe they can re-purpose! Bob, there‘s an idea for you, courtesy of @mmackeymouse and me. 



MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, they’re not investing in carts and going table to table passing out food. Also, with the buffet system there was always food waste ... food piled on people’s plates they didn’t end up eating because they took too much, not to mention the food they had out that wasn’t taken by the end of the last seating. Buffets have tons of waste.
> 
> I expect CG brunch to be nothing like it was before, if they even bring brunch back anytime soon.


----------



## jenjersnap

oh my gosh, JINX! I didn’t see your comment before I posted the same thing!



mmackeymouse said:


> Agreed.....but without that sushi......Cali Brunch just isn't Cali Brunch.
> 
> Also...pretty sure Be Our Guest has some carts that aren't gonna be used for a while. Haha.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, they’re not investing in carts and going table to table passing out food. Also, with the buffet system there was always food waste ... food piled on people’s plates they didn’t end up eating because they took too much, not to mention the food left on the buffet.
> 
> I expect CG brunch to be nothing like it was before, if they even bring brunch back anytime soon.



Okay, okay...it doesn't have to be on a cart. 

All I want is everything from Cali Grill brunch that I enjoy to be available for me to get upon request....is that too much to ask?

Sigh. 

Dramatic, entitled sigh.


----------



## mmackeymouse

jenjersnap said:


> oh my gosh, JINX! I didn’t see your comment before I posted the same thing!



B-s who Brunch gotsta stick together.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay, okay...it doesn't have to be on a cart.
> 
> All I want is everything from Cali Grill brunch that I enjoy to be available for me to get upon request....is that too much to ask?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Dramatic, entitled sigh.



I think most people want a lot of things (fireworks at Magic Kingdom, normal character experiences, etc.) but there’s just the reality that most things will be different for the foreseeable future


----------



## marinejjh

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney’s security team is made up of ... CMs.


I understand that, I mean the other CM.


----------



## disneyfan150

mmackeymouse said:


> Agreed.....but without that sushi......Cali Brunch just isn't Cali Brunch.
> 
> Also...pretty sure Be Our Guest has some carts that aren't gonna be used for a while. Haha.


Those BOG carts are something else. You could hear them rolling from a mile away.


----------



## disneyfan150

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think most people want a lot of things (fireworks at Magic Kingdom, normal character experiences, etc.) but there’s just the reality that most things will be different for the foreseeable future


True, but we can dream!


----------



## disneyfan150

kylenne said:


> My local park is Six Flags Great Adventure. I’d be ok with it disappearing.


You reminded me of the last time I was at Fiesta Texas. I don't remember the name of the coaster, but I really thought I felt my brain hitting the skull inside my head. I had a headache for hours after the ride. I am so thankful for Disney World.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Brianstl said:


> This is the report that is causing people to react, but the report doesn’t have any numbers to back up the claim made in the headline.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...nts-coronavirus-cases-spike/story?id=71601370


That’s a terribly written article.  I wish that news agencies would be more careful when writing things that are going to frighten people.  It doesn’t even give the timeframe during which these cases have supposedly come to the hospital, and the only stat it gives is a reference to two patients.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Jrb1979 said:


> You know what else would be nice if a lot of you would support your local park as well. I would hate to see local parks disappear.


Disney is my local park...if by local you mean living a few hours away


----------



## Jrb1979

Anna_Sh said:


> Disney is my local park...if by local you mean living a few hours away


I was meaning more of those that live close to a Cedar Fair park or Six Flags.


----------



## lauraingalls

We spent the day at Universal and they were nice but strict about the masks. I was asked politely to pull up my mask more above my nose. (It had slipped down slightly during a ride. They were on it. I imagine Disney will be the same way.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

My local park is Busch Gardens and I'd love to support them (especially since I have an AP) but they're doing a lousy job of enforcing mask-wearing so I'm staying away. I'll drive another hour to Universal and (soon) Disney.


----------



## AmberMV

Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!

ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!


----------



## Krandor

Not disney but went back to Six Flags Georgia today and in 2 weeks they had dropped off a lot in terms of cleaning/sanitation by both employees and guests.   Not impressed at all after them doing a good job week 1.   On another topic the heat and wearing a mask made me leave earlier then I wanted to.  Too hot (95 or so) plus a mask was to much.  Left at around the 3-4 hour mark.

I'm going to the six flags white water park tomorrow and am interested to see how they are going to do the lazy river and wave pool.  I'll get my slides in early and then based on what I see decide if I'm going to hang out and relax is lazy river/wave pool or leave early.


----------



## dislee1164

AmberMV said:


> Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!
> 
> ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!



I check in there next weekend! Have a great time and keep us posted! I really just want play by play of Bar Riva and how we secure drinks by the pool


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!
> 
> ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!


Have fun!!!!


----------



## Makmak

I live in a “resort city” and the big water park got permission to open but not the water slides. The company made a statement that it’s ridiculous not to allow the slides to open and that they are honoring all annual passes during this time but not “starting the clock” on them until “all features of our park are available.” Just thought I’d share since it’s yet another scenario for annual passes.


----------



## mmackeymouse

AmberMV said:


> Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!
> 
> ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!



Sooooooooo jelly. 

We are waitlisted for Riviera, but it's not looking good. That place is like Fort Knox. 

I am sure it will be amazing!


----------



## Spridell

Rumor from the "other site" 

Minnie van service is done and not coming back

I wouldn't be surprised though if true.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> Rumor from the "other site"
> 
> Minnie van service is done and not coming back
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if true.



Wow, that really stinks for people with car seat age kids, especially more than 1.


----------



## JenBush

Spridell said:


> Rumor from the "other site"
> 
> Minnie van service is done and not coming back
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if true.


Hmm I’d be surprised if they did this. I assumed they were making a lot of money on Minnie Vans since they’re usually 2-3x more expensive than a normal Uber/Lift. I wonder if they just weren’t getting used enough to make it worth it?


----------



## disneyfan150

Spridell said:


> Minnie van service is done and not coming back


As in 'never" coming back?


----------



## JacknSally

Spridell said:


> Rumor from the "other site"
> 
> Minnie van service is done and not coming back
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if true.



*Forever?? (Said in my best Gonzo from MuppetVision 3D voice)*
*
That seems like a pretty easy revenue generator that Disney would want to keep around. Hm. *


----------



## Runnsally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow, that really stinks for people with car seat age kids, especially more than 1.


The minivan ride share model can be dismantled and reassembled pretty easily so may very well come back (if rumors are true) once conditions are more favorable unless of course it was not profitable and this is a good opportunity to shut it down.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe the CMs are better utilized elsewhere, especially with CP gone? Not sure if there is overlap in any areas that would have been staffed by CP that would appeal to Minnie Van drivers.


----------



## JenBush

I wonder if Disney plans to start their own ride share service for Minnie vans and not partner with Lift anymore and that’s why they are rumored to be “done forever”


----------



## mmackeymouse

This would quite surprise me actually. Minnie Vans seemed quite popular. 

The only thing I can think of is they are trying to make the easy revenue by liquidating the fleet now, making what money they can.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I was watching an Instagram story from the BLT pool (bbbrooke_) and I think what she said about mask usage may be *slightly* different than what we’ve heard so far. She was told you don’t have to wear masks in the pool or in the area of your lounger, but anywhere else in the pool area you’d need them (I assume this to just cover the bars at most pool areas). If I’m not mistaken, other reports have said masks not required in pool area period.

Thought I’d share just incase!


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wow, that really stinks for people with car seat age kids, especially more than 1.


YES IT DOES.


JenBush said:


> Hmm I’d be surprised if they did this. I assumed they were making a lot of money on Minnie Vans since they’re usually 2-3x more expensive than a normal Uber/Lift. I wonder if they just weren’t getting used enough to make it worth it?


See I imagine it was bleeding money. I mean How many hours a day was the average vehicle actually carrying passengers?

The fatal flaw of the ride share business model is that everyone wants to travel at the same time. So there is a ton of downtime where the expensive fixed asset (van) is sitting idle while the driver is either making money to do nothing (Minnie Vans) or not making money at all (Lyft/Uber).

Anyhoo this is a bummer for me personally. I know that site doesn’t have the best track record but it’s not like they have no sources at all. I put this at ~80% likely to be true.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!
> 
> ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!



Have a fantastic time!! Enjoy your freedom


----------



## tinkerhon

JacknSally said:


> *Forever?? (Said in my best Gonzo from MuppetVision 3D voice)*
> 
> *That seems like a pretty easy revenue generator that Disney would want to keep around. Hm. *



 "Oh, bean....?"


----------



## Sandiz08

I was just asking about Minnie Vans the other day. Hopefully it’s just a split from Lyft and they eventually come back under a different name .


----------



## Makmak

Sandiz08 said:


> I was just asking about Minnie Vans the other day. Hopefully it’s just a split from Lyft and they eventually come back under a different name .


I’m pretty sure that we can’t share company names, right? But there is good black car service in Orlando with a huge variety of beautiful vehicles (Including giant luxury SUVs) and they provide car seats and boosters. They aren’t as “on demand” as Lyft but if you know ahead of time then it’s very useful. We use them all the time in Orlando.


----------



## MrsBooch

Sadeesmom said:


> All you people with Magic bands shipping, But mine to check in at Pop on the 17th are still just waiting to ship.



Our magic bands shipped and were delivered - and our stay is in November....

 



Spridell said:


> Rumor from the "other site"
> 
> Minnie van service is done and not coming back
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if true.



GUT. PUNCH.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Bummer if the MinnieVan rumor is true. With 2 kids car seat age, we have used it quite a bit on our last few visits.

Our last MV driver in February said there is high demand in the morning for rope drops and early resort to resort travel for ADRs, and also later in the day. Midday is VERY slow. Low demand. I don’t think there was a constant flow of people using MV throughout the day like there is with Uber and Lyft. It sounds like people mostly splurged and chose it when buses would be most crowded. Which was funny to hear, since that’s when we mostly used it too 

Bummed about this since we used it and loved it, but not really too surprising, if true.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t believe Minnie Vans will go away forever. How many do they have in the fleet? I just don’t see it being permanent.

Just one more reason to have our own car, though.


----------



## Acup313

MickeyWaffles said:


> Bummer if the MinnieVan rumor is true. With 2 kids car seat age, we have used it quite a bit on our last few visits.
> 
> Our last MV driver in February said there is high demand in the morning for rope drops and early resort to resort travel for ADRs, and also later in the day. Midday is VERY slow. Low demand. I don’t think there was a constant flow of people using MV throughout the day like there is with Uber and Lyft. It sounds like people mostly splurged and chose it when buses would be most crowded. Which was funny to hear, since that’s when we mostly used it too
> 
> Bummed about this since we used it and loved it, but not really too surprising, if true.


We usually used it when we woke up late and had an ADR at a different resort to get to.


----------



## PixarBall

Brianstl said:


> Who is everyone hammering them?


?? Look under the twitter replies to the park opening topic. Not a single positive comment. Look at the articles and the comments. Only people happy are Disney diehards and the government.


----------



## DisMommyTX

mmackeymouse said:


> This would quite surprise me actually. Minnie Vans seemed quite popular.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is they are trying to make the easy revenue by liquidating the fleet now, making what money they can.



I really want to buy one! Even better, my DD would NEVER ask me to take her to/from school ever again.


----------



## HorizonOne

PixarBall said:


> ?? Look under the twitter replies to the park opening topic. Not a single positive comment. Look at the articles and the comments. Only people happy are Disney diehards and the government.


 The people negatively commenting I'm going to surmise are not people who regularly go to Disney World.  Universal opened in early June, let's see what Disney does.  If people are not comfortable to go to the parks, don't go.  As long as the CM are ok with guests coming back, let the people who want to go to the parks go.  Anyone else worried or concerned, stay home.


----------



## JayMunOne

Jrb1979 said:


> You know what else would be nice if a lot of you would support your local park as well. I would hate to see local parks disappear.


I live in Hershey and have HP annual passes. My son and I went Monday for a special Annual Passholders only first ride on their new coaster Candymonium (it's basically Mako, which is awesome). On Monday, the park did a great job of temp screening and everyone was wearing masks. However, Mondays opening was just a one ride sneak preview to limited guests.

I reserved yesterday for my son and I to go over and had every plan to, until I saw those same pics everyone else saw online. Not surprised to see some of the locals running around the park without masks. Was very surprised to see employees wearing them in a cavalier fashion or not at all. Yesterday was killer hot in Central PA, but still...I'm curious to see if local news tears them up for this.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

jenjersnap said:


> Carts sounds like quite an expensive investment. Wonder if food wastage is cheaper. But I don’t care how they make it work, I just want my brunch back.


I've had the brunch scheduled for 3 trips in a row, and it's been canceled 3 times in a row.  I'm hoping that it will be open for my August trip (2 Sundays to try).  I also have a quick weekend in September that has a Sunday, and a trip before a cruise (that will likely not happen) in November that includes a Sunday....so I'm REALLY hoping to experience it sometime this year, LOL!


----------



## hertamaniac

JayMunOne said:


> I live in Hershey and have HP annual passes. My son and I went Monday for a special Annual Passholders only first ride on their new coaster Candymonium (it's basically Mako, which is awesome). On Monday, the park did a great job of temp screening and everyone was wearing masks. However, Mondays opening was just a one ride sneak preview to limited guests.
> 
> I reserved yesterday for my son and I to go over and had every plan to, until I saw those same pics everyone else saw online. Not surprised to see some of the locals running around the park without masks. Was very surprised to see employees wearing them in a cavalier fashion or not at all. Yesterday was killer hot in Central PA, but still...I'm curious to see if local news tears them up for this.



Was the zoo open as well?  I went to college just outside of Hershey and when I wasn't "studying", it was off to HP!


----------



## Anna_Sh

1GoldenSun said:


> My local park is Busch Gardens and I'd love to support them (especially since I have an AP) but they're doing a lousy job of enforcing mask-wearing so I'm staying away. I'll drive another hour to Universal and (soon) Disney.


I’m a few hours from them too.  I was thinking about getting an AP, since it’s such a good deal right now, until I heard they weren’t being strict about mask enforcement.  That’s a dealbreaker for me.  I trust Disney to do better.


----------



## nkosiek

Makmak said:


> I live in a “resort city” and the big water park got permission to open but not the water slides. The company made a statement that it’s ridiculous not to allow the slides to open and that they are honoring all annual passes during this time but not “starting the clock” on them until “all features of our park are available.” Just thought I’d share since it’s yet another scenario for annual passes.


A cool way they could have done this is to give APs 7 days over rest of the year, no clock starting until things were back to normal.


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> Bummer if the MinnieVan rumor is true. With 2 kids car seat age, we have used it quite a bit on our last few visits.
> 
> Our last MV driver in February said there is high demand in the morning for rope drops and early resort to resort travel for ADRs, and also later in the day. Midday is VERY slow. Low demand. I don’t think there was a constant flow of people using MV throughout the day like there is with Uber and Lyft. It sounds like people mostly splurged and chose it when buses would be most crowded. Which was funny to hear, since that’s when we mostly used it too
> 
> Bummed about this since we used it and loved it, but not really too surprising, if true.


My friend that works at WDW said that it is currently suspended because drivers are put in to contact too close to keep them safe from guests (and guests from drivers, 'cause they could always be sick too). She said at some point in the future they'll reevaluate, but for right now they're all saying "suspended" not "shut down". I had a 4 hour drive yesterday and I walked to her about all things Disney for a little over 2 of those, and she honestly believes a lot of these sites are just grasping at straws to keep site visits up and help revenue because most of these rumors are so far out of left field and they're just reading in to things that aren't things that need to be read in to. She also said the castle looks much prettier in person, her roommate is a CM at MK and took some pictures for her, so there's that too lol. I will miss MV though, could never get them early in the morning because they were always so busy, but it was always really nice to get a quick ride for a dinner reservation.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

HorizonOne said:


> The people negatively commenting I'm going to surmise are not people who regularly go to Disney World.  Universal opened in early June, let's see what Disney does.  If people are not comfortable to go to the parks, don't go.  As long as the CM are ok with guests coming back, let the people who want to go to the parks go.  Anyone else worried or concerned, stay home.


I also would bet most have no idea the lengths Disney is going to to ensure safety. 
It isn't like Disney is opening the gates and it is a free for all.

If Disney does not delay, I think it is because they have faith in their changes. If they didn't believe in their plans, then now is the time to delay.


----------



## JayMunOne

hertamaniac said:


> Was the zoo open as well?  I went to college just outside of Hershey and when I wasn't "studying", it was off to HP!


I believe Zoo America is now open, yes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JenBush said:


> Hmm I’d be surprised if they did this. I assumed they were making a lot of money on Minnie Vans since they’re usually 2-3x more expensive than a normal Uber/Lift. I wonder if they just weren’t getting used enough to make it worth it?



Maybe more like how projects get categorized as "defunded" - doesn't mean they never, never coming back but just as of now there are no plans nor timeline


----------



## wdwoutsider

Odd

I just got my magic bands in the mail yesterday.    Weird thing is I cancelled my trip like two months ago.  I double checked I got refunded and was cancelled?   Not sure why I got my magic bands mailed out but seems like alot of them arrived yesterday in a mass mailing.


----------



## cakebaker

Nightmarefandom said:


> Exactly how I feel they are all in right now imo no way they aren’t going to open they spent way too much time and effort and money and would have to forlough everyone again.


 I don’t think his insider info means much of anything. I think they will open, but I also think it’s just as possible as it ever was that they won’t. I wouldn’t expect much notice at all if they delay opening. I can’t imagine that they aren’t looking at the numbers every day questioning their decisions.


----------



## Poohbear538

wdwoutsider said:


> Odd
> 
> I just got my magic bands in the mail yesterday.    Weird thing is I cancelled my trip like two months ago.  I double checked I got refunded and was cancelled?   Not sure why I got my magic bands mailed out but seems like alot of them arrived yesterday in a mass mailing.


We had canceled one of our trips a year or so ago and they sent us ours too.  Maybe once they are ordered it doesn’t matter if you have a reservation.


----------



## SoShiny

This is the Operational Updates thread, right?


----------



## rteetz

SoShiny said:


> This is the Operational Updates thread, right?


I thought so.


----------



## Runnsally

Spridell said:


> Their choice, you opinion.  You cant stop them and they cant stop you for thinking that way.


I wish the folks who take unnecessary risks such as visiting a theme park while case numbers are rising would appreciate the downstream risk they create for frontline healthcare workers who ultimately will be taking care of them


----------



## Poohbear538

Hi @yulilin3 . I couldn’t find your post about what park you were attending and when (really bad at searching... Searching anything is NOT my friend lol) Does your Facebook feed allow for views without having a Facebook account? I would love to see your videos of when you go to the parks, but I do not have an account. 
Super excited to hear how things go.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.

What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.

Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Here are the new numbers with yesterday’s numbers as well.

Florida
Today - 11,445 new cases, 85,086 tests, 14.10% positive for new cases
Yesterday - 9450 new cases, 67,090 tests, 14.10% positive for new cases

Orange County 
Today - 1166 new cases, 15.5% positive for new cases
Yesterday - 611 new cases, 15.7% for new cases

So the jump in numbers is big but the rate positive is basically steady because of more testing. These are still crazy numbers though with the percent positive rate not really changing much. 

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## SierraT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Sooo... What are you guys going to reporting back on if you get to go to the parks next week?



I’m not going until next year (maybe in the fall if they open reservations again), but I can’t wait to see the photos and videos of people going back!  So excited for those who are braving the heat and will ignore the negativity here and elsewhere.  It’s just not worth the headache, some enjoy waking up angry at the world.


----------



## RWinNOLA

SoShiny said:


> This is the Operational Updates thread, right?



Today it seems to be the “Preach and Pass Judgement” thread.

Amen!


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> *What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.*
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.



Because this is a Disney board so the discussion focuses on Disney?   And, Disney is a far bigger/different beast than Universal, a point you yourself have made several times over the years.  That said, plenty of people in the "real world" condemned Universal for opening as well.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.



I agree 100%.  I felt extremely safe on property last week.  Much safer than doing my errands here around Palm Beach everyday.

And, no one blasting seaworld for their fireworks and crowds this weekend.  Universal is strolling along with no bad headlines at all in the new or on twitter.

It all on Disney.  

One of the first headlines here on the local news this morning was about the mess up yesterday with the AP's


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Because this is a Disney board so the discussion focuses on Disney?   And, Disney is a far bigger/different beast than Universal, a point you yourself have made several times over the years.  That said, plenty of people in the "real world" condemned Universal for opening as well.


I’m not denying Universal and Disney are different and yes I’ve said that because it’s true. That doesn’t mean what I said about people seemingly wishing disney to stay closed and not universal isn’t true either though.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.


Universal should absolutely be closed.  You can probably trace back the problems that Orlando are currently having now specifically to the reopening of Universal.  Disney will make it so much worse.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Because this is a Disney board so the discussion focuses on Disney?   And, Disney is a far bigger/different beast than Universal, a point you yourself have made several times over the years.  That said, plenty of people in the "real world" condemned Universal for opening as well.


I dopnt know.  I am on twitter and searching a lot and i see much more negativity against Disney than SW and UO


----------



## choirfarm

mshanson3121 said:


> Because this is a Disney board so the discussion focuses on Disney?   And, Disney is a far bigger/different beast than Universal, a point you yourself have made several times over the years.  That said, plenty of people in the "real world" condemned Universal for opening as well.


Yep. Neither should Six Flags over Texas. This thread is about Disney, so I didn't post about them. But yes, Universal is being horribly irresponsible.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.



I think that there are many who don’t believe any theme park should be open/mass gatherings should be happening given the situation in FL.

Disney is just being discussed more because opening is imminent. I personally don’t think anything like a mass gathering or theme park should be open given FL’s situation right now. I personally just tend to talk more about Disney on the DIS


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.


 I assumed if I posted about Universal on a Disney thread I’d get dinged for being off topic. But I think you’d be hard pressed to find anyone who thinks WDW shouldn’t open that thinks Universal should remain open.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Universal should absolutely be closed.  You can probably trace back the problems that Orlando are currently having now specifically to the reopening of Universal.  Disney will make it so much worse.


I think it’s much more than just universal causing an increase in cases...


----------



## rteetz

choirfarm said:


> Yep. Neither should Six Flags over Texas. This thread is about Disney, so I didn't post about them. But yes, Universal is being horribly irresponsible.





cakebaker said:


> I assumed if I posted about Universal on a Disney thread I’d get dinged for being off topic. But I think you’d be hard pressed to find anyone who thinks WDW shouldn’t open that thinks Universal should remain open.


Maybe I’m confused but the title of this thread does not specify Disney. Other theme park news has been reported in here since day one of this thread.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> I think it’s much more than just universal causing an increase in cases...


You’re absolutely right of course.  There’s lots of things causing the increase in cases.  Bars, indoor dining, people not wearing masks, large crowds, etc.  But crowded theme parks being open during a pandemic is ludicrous. I mean, Texas counties have started hitting hospital capacity and there’s no way Florida isn’t far behind with these numbers.  Disney is somehow going to stay open when people are dying in Orlando hospital parking lots?  Because that’s where this is heading.  Again, Florida is now inches away from eclipsing the very worst days NY had during the very worst of NY”s pandemic, except NY was completely closed at the time  and the NYC hospitals were themselves inches from running out of capacity.


----------



## Sandiz08

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## Tjddis

AmberMV said:


> @yulilin3 IIRC still said to expect 90 minute waits for popular attractions even with decreased capacities


I could see this being an issue.  Lots of the folks who posted they were going to go cited being able to just walk on whatever they wanted due to low capacity.  I wonder if early reports confirm anything close to 90 minute wait times if more people will bail.  
I’m still not understanding eliminating fp, virtual queues or some sort of crowd management measure


----------



## cakebaker

Spridell said:


> I dopnt know.  I am on twitter and searching a lot and i see much more negativity against Disney than SW and UO



Disney is always scrutinized more than other parks. That’s what happens when you’re supposedly the best. But a great deal of it is that Disney is opening during a huge, uncontrolled record spike. Universal opened when things were relatively calm. The optics alone are bad.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You’re absolutely right of course.  There’s lots of things causing the increase in cases.  Bars, indoor dining, people not wearing masks, large crowds, etc.  But crowded theme parks being open during a pandemic is ludicrous. I mean, Texas counties have started hitting hospital capacity and there’s no way Florida isn’t far behind with these numbers.  Disney is somehow going to stay open when people are dying in Orlando hospital parking lots?  Because that’s where this is heading.


I don’t disagree but at the same time they have to open at some point or stay closed forever. I also feel for the CMs. Many of them are conflicted due to risks of going back to work but they also need the money. Unemployment doesn’t last forever.

 I think at this point no matter when Disney opens it’s going to be a risk. How great that risk is? We don’t know. For all we know Disney parks could’ve been a major spreader earlier this year but we didn’t have the testing in place. I trust right now in what Disney is doing.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Tjddis said:


> I could see this being an issue.  Lots of the folks who posted they were going to go cited being able to just walk on whatever they wanted due to low capacity.  I wonder if early reports confirm anything close to 90 minute wait times if more people will bail.
> I’m still not understanding eliminating fp, virtual queues or some sort of crowd management measure



Probably b/c they need people waiting somewhere...and a spaced out line is probably better than any other crowd control type device they can think of (and there will be less complaining and easier enforcement of that waiting area b/c CMs are already stationed there)...


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Maybe I’m confused but the title of this thread does not specify Disney.


 It’s listed under “Disney Rumors and News” . But you’re the mod, if discussing Universal operations is on topic, I’m good with that.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Tjddis said:


> I could see this being an issue.  Lots of the folks who posted they were going to go cited being able to just walk on whatever they wanted due to low capacity.  I wonder if early reports confirm anything close to 90 minute wait times if more people will bail.
> I’m still not understanding eliminating fp, virtual queues or some sort of crowd management measure


Long lines are crowd management measures.  Some of those queues are huge. Better to have people standing in a socially distant line for 90 minutes then all out in front of the castle on Main Street I guess.


----------



## SierraT

Tjddis said:


> I could see this being an issue.  Lots of the folks who posted they were going to go cited being able to just walk on whatever they wanted due to low capacity.  I wonder if early reports confirm anything close to 90 minute wait times if more people will bail.
> I’m still not understanding eliminating fp, virtual queues or some sort of crowd management measure



It’s almost like they are presenting vacationing there as less desirable to limit crowds.  Nothing Disney does is by accident. 

Still looking forward to seeing the photos of everyone there next week!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cakebaker said:


> Disney is always scrutinized more than other parks. That’s what happens when you’re supposedly the best. But a great deal of it is that Disney is opening during a huge, uncontrolled record spike. Universal opened when things were relatively calm. The optics alone are bad.



I do agree about the optics looking bad.  Plus I think one positive angle people have to Disney for delaying their opening was that it would give them more time to see how things develop, etc - and if that is the case, what about anything that has developed since they announced they would open is a signal that progress has been made and now good to open now?

Personally is still think theme parks can be open and do it safely - and seems like from reports Universal is doing a pretty good job.  I see a lot of people saying they felt safer there than at publix or other places.  Now, "safer" doesn't mean "safe" but I think there are ways to open things up, let companies earn money, and let people enjoy themselves somewhat, but do it safely.  I *think* Disney will do it right but if you choose to go you are taking the risk that they won't and, again, that "safe as possible" doesn't mean safe - but hard to do anything right now and be 100% safe


I do see people calling out other theme parks that don't seem to be doing a good job and expect the same if Disney doesn't do a good job of being as safe as possible


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> I don’t disagree but at the same time they have to open at some point or stay closed forever. I also feel for the CMs. Many of them are conflicted due to risks of going back to work but they also need the money. Unemployment doesn’t last forever.
> 
> I think at this point no matter when Disney opens it’s going to be a risk. How great that risk is? We don’t know. For all we know Disney parks could’ve been a major spreader earlier this year but we didn’t have the testing in place. I trust right now in what Disney is doing.


Why is it binary that they have to open *now* or they have to *close forever*?  They are literally on track to open when the state they are located in has the highest daily case total of any state in the nation, at any time during the pandemic.  Again, 11,500 cases today. NY’s peak was just over 12,000.  Also, if you look at literally every other first world nation on the planet, or even look at NY/NJ/CT, you can see how they can reopen safely.  When numbers get MUCH MUCH lower, and when testing and contact tracing are in place.  That’s what euro disney is doing and all the Asian parks are doing.   There’s no reason why it should be different here.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> It’s listed under “Disney Rumors and News” . But you’re the mod, if discussing Universal operations is on topic, I’m good with that.



But as he already mentioned, the thread title includes “Theme Park“ and since the very beginning all theme park news has been discussed here.  There was a lot of focus on Universal in the days leading up to and just after reopening.


----------



## sara_s

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> *Why is it binary that they have to open *now* or they have to *close forever*?*  They are literally on track to open when the state they are located in has the highest daily case total of any state in the nation, at any time during the pandemic.  Again, 11,500 cases today. NY’s peak was just over 12,000.  Also, if you look at literally every other first world nation on the planet, or even look at NY/NJ/CT, you can see how they can reopen safely.  When numbers get MUCH MUCH lower.  That’s what euro disney is doing and all the Asian parks are doing.   There’s no reason why it should be different here.


I have to say I agree with the bolded. Everything seems to be measured in absolutes, but why can't it be measured in phased, slooooow opening(s)? And that's not just with Disney, that's in the states in general. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed very tightly for Disney - please let it go smoothly. And please let them have the awareness to make adjustments if it starts to look bad.


----------



## andyman8

Happy Fourth of July to my fellow U.S.-based DISers.


jenjersnap said:


> Have you heard any whisperings about the return of CG brunch? I realize that there is a buffet component but I think a pastry basket (I dream of those guava pastries) and charcuterie type platter could easily sub for the self-serve areas.


Haven’t heard anything. I find it weird that the original plan was to have CG and CM open by the end of next week, yet we haven’t heard anything (and neither have most CMs there). I’m hoping we’ll hear more on Monday.


Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Universal should absolutely be closed.  You can probably trace back the problems that Orlando are currently having now specifically to the reopening of Universal.  Disney will make it so much worse.


If that were the case, cases would be spiking in Orange County (and possibly the surrounding counties) but not all over the state (or in others for that matter). Most days at UOR have not been crowded at all, and it seems the vast majority of those visiting UOR now are locals and passholders. I don’t know even many Floridians (from outside of Greater Orlando) who are in a rush to go back to UOR anytime soon. Though it’s probable that UOR reopening didn’t help things, I think there were a lot of other factors at play that resulted in the spike we’re currently seeing.


----------



## Brianstl

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Universal should absolutely be closed.  You can probably trace back the problems that Orlando are currently having now specifically to the reopening of Universal.  Disney will make it so much worse.


You have anything scientific evidence to back up your claim about Universal being responsible to Orlando’s cases?

My guess, is that now that testing is being administer to a much broader section of Florida’s population is that we are seeing how wide spread asymptotic carriers have been in Florida for months among demographic groups that weren’t being tested.  An actual CDC antibodies study done back in the first week of April actually suggests to this being the case and that infection levels in South Florida were 11x higher than what testing was showing.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

andyman8 said:


> .
> 
> If *that were the case, cases would be spiking in Orange County (and possibly the surrounding counties)*


Things are spiking in Orange County versus the rest of the state (excluding Miami):
Source:  https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-thursday/33078499


----------



## andyman8

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Things are spiking in Orange County versus the rest of the state (excluding Miami):
> Source:  https://www.wesh.com/article/florida-coronavirus-cases-thursday/33078499
> View attachment 506386


See but you can’t just exclude Miami or Palm Beach, for example. I can tell you cases are spiking in South Florida yet very few have been to UOR within the last month down here. Way more have been to (illegally operating) bars, for example. That’s just one factor. There are many.


----------



## Brianstl

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> How can you possibly in good faith post that things have *stabilized* when they are hitting a new record high in daily numbers every three or four days.


Maybe, just maybe, now that testing is more wide spread in Florida we are now actually seeing how common the virus has been in Florida for months and there isn’t an actual spike in cases.


----------



## Beachmom0317

I respectfully was also thinking the same thing- doesn’t seem to be stabilizing?! Ugh I’m just so bummed we are scheduled for November and I was really hoping by some miracle by then restrictions would be loosened. I’m in MA and we are finally doing great and I really don’t want to travel to a hot spot and deal with quarantined upon return. This stinks!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Brianstl said:


> You have anything scientific evidence to back up your claim about Universal being responsible to Orlando’s cases?
> 
> My guess, is that now that testing is being administer to a much broader section of Florida’s population is that we are seeing how wide spread asymptotic carriers have been in Florida for months among demographic groups that weren’t being tested.  An actual CDC antibodies study done back in the first week of April actually suggests to this being the case and that infection levels in South Florida were 11x higher than what testing was showing.





andyman8 said:


> See but you can’t just exclude Miami or Palm Beach, for example. I can tell you cases are spiking in South Florida yet very few have been to UOR within the last month down here. Way more have been to (illegally operating) bars, for example. That’s just one factor. There are many.


Again, this isn’t binary.  Universal isn’t the *only* thing causing a spike in coronavirus cases and clearly large cities like miami with large crowds are getting badly hit all over the country, but again, look at Orlando compared to every other county in the state.


----------



## constanze

Also happy 4th to all my fellow US disers!! for those going the first week of opening —( I’ll be there on the 19th) I know you’ll be having fun vacationing, but if you have any time to post updates and hints would love to hear!!! I’ll also check in during my trip to post as well— May the force be with us all


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Brianstl said:


> Maybe, just maybe, now that testing is more wide spread in Florida we are now actually seeing how common the virus has been in Florida for months and there isn’t an actual spike in cases.


I mean, people keep making the argument that all the increases in positives are the result of more testing and yet the positivity rate doesn’t come down.  At a certain point you’ve gotta stop making this argument, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Well dang if you want us to give our feelings on all the amusements parks I will, I legitimately thought that kind of major tangent was not welcome. And I do attempt to not stray, sometimes lol. Here goes!

First, I think Disney is likely going to draw bigger crowds than all the other area attractions combined, and also going to draw in tourists more than any of the other places combined (don’t come for me Universal fans). That presents a huge problem in a state that is already in bad shape. People aren’t teleporting to Disney, cool as it would be. That aside, I thought Universal and the others should not have opened when they did. I think when some mask haters praised Legoland for not requiring them that was highly irresponsible of Legoland. I think Sea Worlds fireworks are a major case of just because you can doesn’t mean you should. I think there have likely been employees quietly testing positive at all these places in numbers that would make people uncomfortable, and I have indeed seen rumblings of that on other places but take that FWIW. I think the shutting down bars was largely a little band aid on a huge wound, and the large gatherings (hello amusement parks) should be shut down as well.

I still think in Florida Disney presents a bigger problem than the other guys. As has always been true, they are the major draw in the area  and draw people both there and to the rest of the smaller players in the area. As good as Disney may or may not be when the parks open, that unfortunately doesn’t apply to the rest of the area or the state.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> Maybe, just maybe, now that testing is more wide spread in Florida we are now actually seeing how common the virus has been in Florida for months and there isn’t an actual spike in cases.


As I’ve reiterated in many previous posts, testing is not widespread in Florida. I (and many others I know) have tried to get tested and it’s very difficult with restricted hours, limited supply, and questionnaires establishing certain criteria to get tested in certain (more convenient) locations. While more people have certainly been tested now versus even three months ago, it’s nowhere near widespread, hence why the positivity rate hasn’t decreased and, on some days, has increased sizably. This is all I will say on this, as I know the moderating team has tried to keep this thread focused on operational updates and I’d imagine they’d like to enjoy their Fourth as well.


----------



## glocker

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do agree about the optics looking bad.  Plus I think one positive angle people have to Disney for delaying their opening was that it would give them more time to see how things develop, etc - and if that is the case, what about anything that has developed since they announced they would open is a signal that progress has been made and now good to open now?
> 
> Personally is still think theme parks can be open and do it safely - and seems like from reports Universal is doing a pretty good job.  I see a lot of people saying they felt safer there than at publix or other places.  Now, "safer" doesn't mean "safe" but I think there are ways to open things up, let companies earn money, and let people enjoy themselves somewhat, but do it safely.  I *think* Disney will do it right but if you choose to go you are taking the risk that they won't and, again, that "safe as possible" doesn't mean safe - but hard to do anything right now and be 100% safe
> 
> 
> I do see people calling out other theme parks that don't seem to be doing a good job and expect the same if Disney doesn't do a good job of being as safe as possible


I think the issue here is that, though Disney will presumably do this better than anyone (and for the record, I believe they will), the "best" is still really bad considering Florida's current situation. Going to the store, even if several people aren't wearing masks, is relatively low risk because you are in a space that contains a large volume of air, and you're not there for long. Standing on a line at Disney, at 6ft apart, with everyone wearing masks is lower risk...getting on a ride in a smaller, enclosed space that is servicing thousands of guests where air is not exchanged frequently, eating in table service restaurants, and staying in hotels where distancing in public spaces such as elevators and hallways is virtually impossible are all much riskier behaviors.


----------



## Jothmas

sara_s said:


> I have to say I agree with the bolded. Everything seems to be measured in absolutes, but why can't it be measured in phased, slooooow opening(s)? And that's not just with Disney, that's in the states in general.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed very tightly for Disney - please let it go smoothly. And please let them have the awareness to make adjustments if it starts to look bad.


True, it can’t be an on/off switch. Disney has to invest in a slow re-opening as they are doing so that the good results from it will be able to show hesitant people that it’s okay to come back.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Brianstl said:


> Maybe, just maybe, now that testing is more wide spread in Florida we are now actually seeing how common the virus has been in Florida for months and there isn’t an actual spike in cases.


Bingo!!!


----------



## Tjddis

KBoopaloo said:


> Here are the new numbers with yesterday’s numbers as well.
> 
> Florida
> Today - 11,445 new cases, 85,086 tests, 14.10% positive for new cases
> Yesterday - 9450 new cases, 67,090 tests, 14.10% positive for new cases
> 
> Orange County
> Today - 1166 new cases, 15.5% positive for new cases
> Yesterday - 611 new cases, 15.7% for new cases
> 
> So the jump in numbers is big but the rate positive is basically steady because of more testing. These are still crazy numbers though with the percent positive rate not really changing much.
> 
> http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


And keep in mind these numbers do not reflect out of state residents in FLA who have tested positive


----------



## TwoMisfits

Really, a lot of outbreaks are probably due to behavior - hotspots all over are near tourist areas and college areas (for those that went back) and protest sites...all of these areas were obvious places where folks were engaged in "not especially smart behavior ever" activities (like the sharing of cups, lengthy drinking, the prolonged indoor stays practically sitting in folks laps, screaming/marching/handholding, etc)...

The problem is...tourists tend to universally want to relax and escape on vacation...so they are gonna be the worst when it comes to keeping up necessary behaviors to keep a lid on outbreaks...and then they also are carriers to a new area, and continue to carry over and over and over...

It's a not great situation b/c tourist areas need the money...but they also don't want the disease...and finding a sweet spot to guarantee both isn't being found yet...

And it's not just Orlando...SC beaches are in huge outbreaks...CA beaches are in huge outbreaks...TX cities are in huge outbreaks...etc...


----------



## KBoopaloo

Kmedders said:


> But is Florida having the same documentation issues other states are having? I’m in Texas and work in hospital administration. We are tracking numbers daily. Our states systems are not capable at this time of differentiating between truly new positives and repeat positives. Most employers here require you to get two negative results before returning to work after a positive. So people who test positive are being tested multiple times with each positive being reported as a new positive for that day. The numbers in Texas look bad, but they aren’t truly new cases. What I focus on is our hospital capacity and death rate. Death rate is going down.


No, Florida reports both sets of numbers - percentage of new tests positive and percentage of total tests positive so they are able to separate that out. The numbers I posted in my earlier post were the % positive for new cases only.


----------



## LSUmiss

Runnsally said:


> I wish the folks who take unnecessary risks such as visiting a theme park while case numbers are rising would appreciate the downstream risk they create for frontline healthcare workers who ultimately will be taking care of them


That is not a definite. Some ppl keep saying “taking unnecessary risks”...perhaps it depends where you live? Where I live pretty much most things are open & we go to those places. So if you’re competing visiting a theme park to only going out for essentials, sure, but compared to carrying on with regular life like we are here, then no.


----------



## Kmedders

KBoopaloo said:


> No, Florida reports both sets of numbers - percentage of new tests positive and percentage of total tests positive so they are able to separate that out. The numbers I posted in my earlier post were the % positive for new cases only.


Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

glocker said:


> I think the issue here is that, though Disney will presumably do this better than anyone (and for the record, I believe they will), the "best" is still really bad considering Florida's current situation. Going to the store, even if several people aren't wearing masks, is relatively low risk because you are in a space that contains a large volume of air, and you're not there for long. Standing on a line at Disney, at 6ft apart, with everyone wearing masks is lower risk...getting on a ride in a smaller, enclosed space that is servicing thousands of guests where air is not exchanged frequently, eating in table service restaurants, and staying in hotels where distancing in public spaces such as elevators and hallways is virtually impossible are all much riskier behaviors.



I think that is similar to the point I was making - that this time is not the best time to do it and at a minimum the optics are bad.  I do think they can open and do it as safe as possible but "safe as possible now" is not the same as "safe as possible in a month when results are looking much better" ... I do think it can be safer at Disney when most of it is outside and better sanitizing and better enforcing of masks and social distancing than other places (even like a grocery store where it is totally inside, even if a larger space, and seeing lots of reports of quite a high % of people not following guidance there not just a handful)

Disney could delay but there are a lot of challenges that come with that too - or they stick with the plan and are over the top diligent in enforcing the rules and really limiting capacity.  If not the I really think they need to get called out about it and I totally get anyone who isn't comfortable going now (and do wish Disney was doing more for those that aren't, like letting them keep discounts for reschedules into 2021, etc)


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Why is it binary that they have to open *now* or they have to *close forever*?  They are literally on track to open when the state they are located in has the highest daily case total of any state in the nation, at any time during the pandemic.  Again, 11,500 cases today. NY’s peak was just over 12,000.  Also, if you look at literally every other first world nation on the planet, or even look at NY/NJ/CT, you can see how they can reopen safely.  When numbers get MUCH MUCH lower, and when testing and contact tracing are in place.  That’s what euro disney is doing and all the Asian parks are doing.   There’s no reason why it should be different here.


No they don’t have to open now. My point more or less is this isn’t going away anytime soon. There will always be a risk when they open. The whole virus in this country has become such a political issue that’s its nearly impossible to get things standardized or even under control right now here. Obviously we can’t discuss that here but that’s unfortunately how it is.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> You may have felt this too with your trips as I know I did to some degree before we were cancelled, I think some people know deep down the situation is bad but need to feel like it’s still safe to take their trips, keep their plans, live their lives and that they have some control to keep themselves safe.
> 
> Things won’t be bad for some until there are people dropping dead in the street. It is what it is.



 It is absolutely easier to look at the conditions more objectively once you don’t  have a trip on the line anymore. That said, our last trip we cancelled ourselves and we made the decision not to go to the AP preview, even though looking at that confirmation literally brings tears to my eyes.  But despite desperately wanting to go, we saw how bad it was. But you’re right, there’s no dissuading anyone at this point. Sadly, it’s going to have to get a lot worse and I have no doubt it will. Without action, we’ve just begin to see the effects.


----------



## Jothmas

It’s good that a lot of testing is occurring to identify who has the virus so that those people won’t be in attendance at WDW.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> As I’ve reiterated in many previous posts, testing is not widespread in Florida. I (and many others I know) have tried to get tested and it’s very difficult with restricted hours, limited supply, and questionnaires establishing certain criteria to get tested in certain (more convenient) locations. While more people have certainly been tested now versus even three months ago, it’s nowhere near widespread, hence why the positivity rate hasn’t decreased and, on some days, has increased sizably. This is all I will say on this, as I know the moderating team has tried to keep this thread focused on operational updates and I’d imagine they’d like to enjoy their Fourth as well.


If you look at the demographic break down of testing in Florida, over the past few weeks the people being tested now represent a far more representative group of Florida’s population than what was being tested previously.


----------



## rteetz

sara_s said:


> I have to say I agree with the bolded. Everything seems to be measured in absolutes, but why can't it be measured in phased, slooooow opening(s)? And that's not just with Disney, that's in the states in general.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed very tightly for Disney - please let it go smoothly. And please let them have the awareness to make adjustments if it starts to look bad.


Is Disney not opening in phases? Two theme parks at a time? A few resorts at a time? Stage shows closed yet? Restrictions on attendance? Like I said it’s all a political thing when it comes to the states.


----------



## TommyJK

I don't know where anyone is getting the idea that percentages are stabilizing.  % positive is continuing to rise.

From John Hopkins:


----------



## Tjddis

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Long lines are crowd management measures.  Some of those queues are huge. Better to have people standing in a socially distant line for 90 minutes then all out in front of the castle on Main Street I guess.


I guess.   Just seems like if they wanted to make it a more positive experience for those going during a time of great uncertainty that maybe they should?  Also with knowing how many people will be in each park it would be fairly easy to manage.  Guess we’ll see.  I’m interested to read all the feedback and see how it goes


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> No they don’t have to open now. My point more or less is this isn’t going away anytime soon. There will always be a risk when they open. The whole virus in this country has become such a political issue that’s its nearly impossible to get things standardized or even under control right now here. Obviously we can’t discuss that here but that’s unfortunately how it is.



It doesn’t need to go away to make later better than now (from a COVID perspective, obviously there are logistical implications for Disney for stopping the train).

There is a lot of room between now and never. Opening something like Disney, one of the biggest tourist draws in the country (and keeping the other parks open), in a hot spot while cases are high is a lot different than opening it during a downward trend that happens in hopefully the not too distant future. Why the heck did they wait until mid July if opening like this was fine? Waiting on the reservation system?


----------



## Spridell

TommyJK said:


> I don't know where anyone is getting the idea that percentages are stabilizing.  % positive is continuing to rise.
> 
> From John Hopkins:
> 
> View attachment 506388


It has gone down 1% in the last 5 days.  Not great but something


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> People only look at the number of cases.  Not that there were over 85,000 results dumped.  Regardless, it’s still not good at 14.10%. * I think we’ll peak this week.  T*he good news is that Florida allows all to be tested which gives a true number.


Serious question, why do you think you’ll “peak” this week?  What is Florida doing now that it wasn’t doing 3 weeks ago to that’s going to cause it to “peak” other than blind hope?


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> People only look at the number of cases.


 No they don’t, at least not me. I’ve been following every indicator I can trying to find a sliver of hope so I could justify at least going to the first AP preview we’ve ever managed to get in on. I mostly focus on number of tests, number of cases, percentage of positives and the trends on all of those.  I see nothing to be optimistic in any of those numbers no matter how much I wish I did.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I watched a video of how Sea World did their fireworks last night.  They had giant orange circles painted on the ground as well as the Bayside stadium seating open.  It looked they did a pretty good job.  They were even enforcing masks when people were socially distanced in their circles.


----------



## Spridell

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Serious question, why do you think you’ll “peak” this week?  What is Florida doing now that it wasn’t doing 3 weeks ago to that’s going to cause it to “peak” other than blind hope?



Because these high cases we have been seeing the last 2 weeks are really from 3-4 weeks ago which was BEFORE the bars closing and the new masks orders

We need to see what happens in the next 2 weeks or so which will line up with the new mask mandates and bars being closed.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> No they don’t have to open now. My point more or less is this isn’t going away anytime soon. There will always be a risk when they open. The whole virus in this country has become such a political issue that’s its nearly impossible to get things standardized or even under control right now here. Obviously we can’t discuss that here but that’s unfortunately how it is.


FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> People only look at the number of cases.


 No they don’t, at least not me. I’ve been following every indicator I can trying to find a sliver of hope so I could justify at least going to the first AP preview we’ve ever managed to get in on. I mostly focus on number of tests, number of cases, percentage of positives and the trends on all of those.  I see nothing to be optimistic in any of those numbers no matter how much I wish I did.


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> Maybe, just maybe, now that testing is more wide spread in Florida we are now actually seeing how common the virus has been in Florida for months and there isn’t an actual spike in cases.



The only way this could possibly make sense is if once you test positive for COVID you would always test positive for COVID.  If you have tested positive for COVID, you do realize that the only way they know you have gotten over it is when you test negative for it.  This is why the above statement makes no sense.


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> Is Disney not opening in phases? Two theme parks at a time? A few resorts at a time? Stage shows closed yet? Restrictions on attendance? Like I said it’s all a political thing when it comes to the states.


The park phases are only 4 days apart....that's not really a lot of time to look at what's working and what's not. It's only political because people aren't treating it for what it is - a public health crisis. But yeah, not the place for that discussion.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> That is not a definite. Some ppl keep saying “taking unnecessary risks”...perhaps it depends where you live? Where I live pretty much most things are open & we go to those places. So if you’re competing visiting a theme park to only going out for essentials, sure, but compared to carrying on with regular life like we are here, then no.



Couldn’t traveling on vacation to another state that is a spiking hotspot be considered an unnecessary risk regardless of what’s open at home?


----------



## atlmgm

Tomorrow's numbers will be significantly lower since many testing facilities are closed for the holiday.   Happy 4th everyone!!!


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> It doesn’t need to go away to make later better than now (from a COVID perspective, obviously there are logistical implications for Disney for stopping the train).
> 
> There is a lot of room between now and never. Opening something like Disney, one of the biggest tourist draws in the country (and keeping the other parks open), in a hot spot while cases are high is a lot different than opening it during a downward trend that happens in hopefully the not too distant future. Why the heck did they wait until mid July if opening like this was fine? Waiting on the reservation system?


I think there were several factors there. They obviously didn’t want to rush their opening. They also likely wanted to wait and see not only for more info on the virus but how other things around opened like Universal and SeaWorld. No I haven’t been to Universal but I think Universal has opened responsibly and I think Disney watched that closely and that’s a big reason why they are still going forward.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.



Yep.

Now the extent of the damage and whether it really impacts them more than outrage online, who knows, but it will be there. This is the negative side to being the big player in the game, to having loads and loads of people willing to deal with whatever cuts, price increase, and changes are made and handing over their money no matter what. They have benefited for years from people believing they’re the gold standard and the best, but there’s a greater level of responsibility that comes with that too.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Ok we get it

Florida has more cases. Positives are high. We get it. Next month another state will be in the same position.

Thankfully the vast overwhelming over 95 percent of them are going to get better and Many don’t even feel like they are sick.

At this point, people going in July already made up their mind about going to Disney

A lot of people on here are backhandedly trying to get people to change their opinion on going. If you don’t like it and don’t want to go, fine don’t. Stay home, but stop trying to influence other people to agree with you.

Some People don’t wanna open ever. It might not effect you but it affects tens of thousands 

Have fun everyone going to Disney. Enjoy yourselves and stay safe


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.


I’m not sure it will damage their brand forever. Surely this whole situation will be written about and studied for years to come.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Regardless, couldn’t traveling on vacation to another state that is a spiking hotspot be considered an unnecessary risk regardless of what’s open at home?


Yeah, absolutely this.  That one poster earlier who was bragging that he was going to Disney World from NY and was going to ignore the quarantine requirements in both direction is from my part of NY state.  It’s irresponsibility like that that puts my family at risk.  My county right now has a positivity rate of less than 1 percent and is adding less then 5 new cases every day.  I’d like to keep it that way, but people traveling to Disney World, ignoring quarantine requirements, then coming back and ignoring quarantine requirements is absolutely the kind of thing that will drive numbers back up.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.



Oh give me a break


----------



## Spridell

atlmgm said:


> Tomorrow's numbers will be significantly lower since many testing facilities are closed for the holiday.   Happy 4th everyone!!!


I dont think they will since there is a very big lag in reporting cases.  Lower yes, not substantially though.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I think there were several factors there. They obviously didn’t want to rush their opening. They also likely wanted to wait and see not only for more info on the virus but how other things around opened like Universal and SeaWorld. No I haven’t been to Universal but I think Universal has opened responsibly and I think Disney watched that closely and that’s a big reason why they are still going forward.



And since there has been no cases linked to either UO or SW I think this is big for Disney too moving forward.

I have heard NOTHING on the local news here about SW or UO since their opening.  Which is a good thing


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> The only way this could possibly make sense is if once you test positive for COVID you would always test positive for COVID.  If you have tested positive for COVID, you do realize that the only way they know you have gotten over it is when you test negative for it.  This is why the above statement makes no sense.


No, if it there has been community spread among the young in Florida for months resulting in asymptotic cases that spread wouldn’t have stopped over the past few months.  Now that people under the age of 35 are two thirds of those being tested we are now seeing the asymptotic community spread that has been there for months.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Spridell said:


> And since there has been no cases linked to either UO or SW I think this is big for Disney too moving forward.
> 
> I have heard NOTHING on the local news here about SW or UO since their opening.  Which is a good thing


FLorida is doing basically zero contact tracing.  You’re not going to hear about where the cases are coming from because nobody is bothering to check.


----------



## Jothmas

chicagoshannon said:


> I watched a video of how Sea World did their fireworks last night.  They had giant orange circles painted on the ground as well as the Bayside stadium seating open.  It looked they did a pretty good job.  They were even enforcing masks when people were socially distanced in their circles.


It will be good when the first videos come out from guests at the Disney parks to show how well Disney will be doing to keep people safe. Visual images will work better than just their statements to show people it’s okay.


----------



## constanze

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.


... or not... right? Might not even be in history books? Might just be story in the news with a picture of low crowds with people in masks following social distancing rules adapting to the new normal that we all live in— I mean— we’re all on the same side here, right? Hoping for a positive result for everyone’s health and safety? I would think Disney wouldn’t risk their brand without giving it serious thought—— I cannot believe I got sucked into this conversation— mic drop — I’m out—-


----------



## Spridell

Brianstl said:


> No, if it there has been community spread among the young in Florida for months resulting in asymptotic cases that spread wouldn’t have stopped over the past few months.  Now that people under the age of 35 are two thirds of those being tested we are now seeing the asymptotic community spread that has been there for months.


EXACTLY this.

I personally know a couple who went to a hospital in Orlando to have their baby.  Were tested the minute they got into the hospital and BOTH tested positive and BOTH not one symptom.  

Lots of cases like that we are seeing in Fl.  Plus people being required to get tested before returning to work


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FLorida is doing basically zero contact tracing.  You’re not going to hear about where the cases are coming from because nobody is bothering to check.


That is a problem yes. However people are still traveling to Florida and other states are doing contract tracing. I haven’t heard anything about such being traced back to Universal or SeaWorld. If there has been I may have missed it. In travel though it’s hard to trace because of all the points. It could be airport, plane, hotel, etc.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Spridell said:


> Because these high cases we have been seeing the last 2 weeks are really from 3-4 weeks ago which was BEFORE the bars closing and the new masks orders
> 
> We need to see what happens in the next 2 weeks or so which will line up with the new mask mandates and bars being closed.



Can anyone on here from the Orange County area comment and whether they have observed a change in people’s behavior out in public the last couple of weeks since masks were mandated?

I’ve mentioned before that my parish (county) here in southeast LA is one of the only ones that did NOT make masks mandatory but I did notice a much larger % of people in the store yesterday wearing masks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

UOR is proof of concept as they are generally enforcing their measures. So if masks & distancing work to slow the spread they should stay open. If they do not work, they should close. I think they work so I’m happy to see big businesses opening where employees and customers can be safe.


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> No, if it there has been community spread among the young in Florida for months resulting in asymptotic cases that spread wouldn’t have stopped over the past few months.  Now that people under the age of 35 are two thirds of those being tested we are now seeing the asymptotic community spread that has been there for months.



Again - nonsensical unless you claim the positivety rate has remained steady all this time.  If what you claim is true it would not be increasing and would have started just as high as it is now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Spridell said:


> And since there has been no cases linked to either UO or SW I think this is big for Disney too moving forward.
> 
> I have heard NOTHING on the local news here about SW or UO since their opening.  Which is a good thing


And we would have heard ALL about cases stemming from the theme parks for sure!


----------



## Spaceguy55

Lots of numbers being thrown around here..the main number I'm looking at when it comes to my upcoming planned trips in the next couple weeks and months is the heat index number..when it's over a 100 degrees I think twice, especially since most of the park time is during the hottest time of the day..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If we’re going to talk about all the people who catch COVID and are relatively unscathed (for now at least), and this is true there are a lot of people that are asymptomatic or not hit very hard, I think it’s fair to bring up those who were never hospitalized, didn’t die, but have been struggling with the effects for months. MONTHS. It’s a roll of the dice how it impacts you.

Downplaying what it can do is so dangerous,
IMO.


----------



## Jothmas

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> FWIW I agree with everything you’ve written here.  But if Disney opens now it’s going to be written about in the history books and it’s going to damage their brand forever.  It’s just the reality of the situation.


If everything goes well with the re-opening as expected, it will still be written about in the history books. This is a very historic situation.


----------



## xuxa777

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Ok we get it
> 
> Florida has more cases. Positives are high. We get it. Next month another state will be in the same position.
> 
> Thankfully the vast overwhelming over 95 percent of them are going to get better and Many don’t even feel like they are sick.
> 
> At this point, people going in July already made up their mind about going to Disney
> 
> A lot of people on here are backhandedly trying to get people to change their opinion on going. If you don’t like it and don’t want to go, fine don’t. Stay home, but stop trying to influence other people to agree with you.
> 
> Some People don’t wanna open ever. It might not effect you but it affects tens of thousands
> 
> Have fun everyone going to Disney. Enjoy yourselves and stay safe


Actually it is even a bit higher closer to 98% and even higher the younger a person is, close to essentially zero for kids. And with positive case numbers going up and hospitalizations staying relatively the same, that will be even more the case.


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> Again - nonsensical unless you claim the positivety rate has remained steady all this time.  If what you claim is true it would not be increasing and would have started just as high as it is now.


The positivity rate among young people with no symptoms could have been this high all along.  The CDC antibodies study from the first week in April suggest that it was much higher in Florida than the positive rate at that time.  We don’t know for sure because that was a group that wasn’t even allowed to be tested at that time.


----------



## rteetz

I think we are straying too far off here. I may have inadvertently contributed to that myself. Let’s try to keep this to the theme parks at hand and not the numbers and hospitals and stuff like that.


----------



## xuxa777

Enjoyed seeing all the transportation methods being tested, boats ferries, and monorails, coming back to life these past few days. One area  I will really enjoy social distancing.


----------



## Spridell

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Today it jumped out at me that this says “People tested on multiple days will be included for each new day a result was received.” Sounds like someone testing repeatedly to return to work is counted each time as long as it is on different dates.


Supposedly the computer program can "distinguish" if it is the same person.

However, if a person uses different labs i can see same person testing positive over and over from different labs used being counted more than 1 time

Edit:  Ok sorry going off topic so just wanted to reply to you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> I agree with you 100%
> 
> I blame media for a lot of this.  You NEVER hear about the people who have recovered or have no symptoms.  It is always doom and gloom every story you read.



Yup, and it’s what needs to be reported more. Much more. People see the low chance of dying and brush it off, or hear about how you can be asymptomatic and think they’ll get over this like a cold. And maybe they would, but there are so many reports of people struggling with major symptoms (even symptoms that are rarely spoken about like neurological or heart issues) for months that are lumped in with people who are recovering at home.

There’s a lot more than a relatively low fatality rate at play here and to consider before you decide the risk of *insert activity of choice* is worth it. I wish it was more widely reported too.


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> Enjoyed seeing all the transportation methods being tested, boats ferries, and monorails, coming back to life these past few days. One place I will really enjoy social distancing.


Do we know if they put barriers on the boats too like they did on the monorail?


----------



## KBoopaloo

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Today it jumped out at me that this says “People tested on multiple days will be included for each new day a result was received.” Sounds like someone testing repeatedly to return to work is counted each time as long as it is on different dates.


Florida reports two different positive percentages. One is what you noted above - anyone who has tested positive even a retest. That number for today is 15.84%. Then they also report the percentage of completely new positive tests meaning people testing positive for the first time. That number for today is 14.1%. The first number is always a higher percentage but they do report both and when I post numbers I always post the second number because that is the true %positive for new cases.


----------



## glocker

Spridell said:


> And since there has been no cases linked to either UO or SW I think this is big for Disney too moving forward.
> 
> I have heard NOTHING on the local news here about SW or UO since their opening.  Which is a good thing


And you won't hear anything, because the spread is too far gone; contact tracing requires much lower numbers so that you can trace your positives back to the source. Florida, Texas, and the like are all guessing right now. That's why you see the "young people in bars" defense; they really don't know. Universal and SeaWorld have been open during this hotspot activity, but tracers can't do their job to link back to them because there are not enough of them to do the job with 9-10k per day.


----------



## Jothmas

Spaceguy55 said:


> Lots of numbers being thrown around here..the main number I'm looking at when it comes to my upcoming planned trips in the next couple weeks and months is the heat index number..when it's over a 100 degrees I think twice, especially since most of the park time is during the hottest time of the day..


Yes, the heat is my main concern too for a trip in July. If there will be challenges ducking into stores or entryways to feel some air conditioning, Disney is going to need to do better at providing shade, especially for any outdoor queuing.


----------



## KBoopaloo

glocker said:


> And you won't hear anything, because the spread is too far gone; contact tracing requires much lower numbers so that you can trace your positives back to the source. Florida, Texas, and the like are all guessing right now. That's why you see the "young people in bars" defense; they really don't know. Universal and SeaWorld have been open during this hotspot activity, but tracers can't do their job to link back to them because there are not enough of them to do the job with 9-10k per day.


We’ve also heard from the federal coronavirus team that contract tracing has been difficult nationwide because people are not answering calls from the contact tracers so it is a difficult process all around even with a lower level of cases. It is also more difficult in places where many things are open because people could have been any number of places during the time they were infectious.


----------



## Spridell

Spaceguy55 said:


> Lots of numbers being thrown around here..the main number I'm looking at when it comes to my upcoming planned trips in the next couple weeks and months is the heat index number..when it's over a 100 degrees I think twice, especially since most of the park time is during the hottest time of the day..




Well I can tell you, the last 2 weeks down have been some of the hottest weather I have seen in a long time.  Unusually warm EVERY single day getting close to 100 degree temps.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Serious question, why do you think you’ll “peak” this week?  What is Florida doing now that it wasn’t doing 3 weeks ago to that’s going to cause it to “peak” other than blind hope?


I hold to my belief it will peak when WDW reopens to the public. That’s just how Disney’s luck has been rolling this year.

(As you can see I’m VERY scientific!)


----------



## glocker

Spaceguy55 said:


> Lots of numbers being thrown around here..the main number I'm looking at when it comes to my upcoming planned trips in the next couple weeks and months is the heat index number..when it's over a 100 degrees I think twice, especially since most of the park time is during the hottest time of the day..


That's a great point. Initially I was all in for wearing masks, and will do so if/when I come in July, but the fact that I cannot enter a park at 8:00 AM every day, and that Epcot will be at 11:00 AM makes wearing a mask during the heat of the day, where I would normally be on my way back to the resort to swim, very unappealing.


----------



## Jothmas

glocker said:


> And you won't hear anything, because the spread is too far gone; contact tracing requires much lower numbers so that you can trace your positives back to the source. Florida, Texas, and the like are all guessing right now. That's why you see the "young people in bars" defense; they really don't know. Universal and SeaWorld have been open during this hotspot activity, but tracers can't do their job to link back to them because there are not enough of them to do the job with 9-10k per day.


The thought is that anyone who tests positive and tells anyone they were at Universal or Sea World since their reopening, it will make it on to the news, probably as the lead story, even without contact tracing.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

I'm really surprised by the opinions of so many on this thread.  I know 8 people that have had Covid and they contracted it in 3 different Countries.  Two were hospitalized and both of those were under 40.  Luckily both have fully recovered but this virus is real and studies are showing that it has mutated and is spreading faster now.

For those that are going to Disney please wear your masks properly, wash your hands and keep your distance from others as much as possible.  The more everyone takes this seriously, the fewer cases we will have and the safer it will be for everyone.  

I haven't heard much the past few weeks about Universal being open which IMO is a good thing.  I believe they are doing the same things that Disney will be doing, so hopefully this will lead to a safe experience for all guests visiting WDW.


----------



## constanze

glocker said:


> That's a great point. Initially I was all in for wearing masks, and will do so if/when I come in July, but the fact that I cannot enter a park at 8:00 AM every day, and that Epcot will be at 11:00 AM makes wearing a mask during the heat of the day, where I would normally be on my way back to the resort to swim, very unappealing.


I’m wondering if they’ll be adjusting park hours to open earlier once they get a handle on things to combat the heat?


----------



## jbreen2010

11,500 cases announced in Florida today alone. I was really hoping somewhere around the 6k or 9k was going to be the peak and then start going back down again.  I guess Disney is still full speed ahead with reopening but having some second guesses now if our end of July trip even makes sense anymore.  We’re not in a high risk population group, but I don’t want to pick this up and then spread it to others that I encounter.  I know Disney will work to keep it safe...just wondering how much more spread is going to happen over next 3 weeks or if maybe today it’s peaked.


----------



## princesscinderella

Happy 4th of July!! We just finished having a nice lunch at D-Luxe Burger.  It’s not very busy today at DS so far.  We can confirm the walkway from SSR CP area is open to DS, you have to walk around the back of the christmas store and earl of sandwich to the plaza in front of the void to get your temperature checked.  Everyone is wearing their masks and social distancing has been easy.  

I stopped by guest services to see about updating my TIW card to a new extended expiration date and was told they aren’t issuing the the extensions yet the TIW team are working on it and to check back once the parks open.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Regardless, couldn’t traveling on vacation to another state that is a spiking hotspot be considered an unnecessary risk regardless of what’s open at home?


I’m traveling by car & I’m coming from a hot spot anyway. Going out in public other than for essentials is all an unnecessary risk.


----------



## atlmgm

I work in a profession that deals with analyzing numbers and we have a saying that "liars figure and figures lie".   NO disrespect to anyone but there are many ways to analyze these numbers.

Here is my concern - with a current positivity rate of 14% - how will we know which 14% of CMs are positive?   Disney appears to be only taking temperature checks which is one test but it is estimated that 80-90% are asympotamatic and will not show a fever.  

There is minimal contact tracing happening and I have not seen any enforcement on quarantining.  The local news just reported Allegiant and another airline that flew from FL had positives and those are being contact traced (A flight to Albany NY and somewhere in SC) - I cant remember what the other airline was or where it went.


----------



## gottalovepluto

@rteetz any idea of the rumor from the site with death of Minnie Vans story claiming the program was “hemorrhaging“ money is true? I’m surprised at that with how much money they put into refreshing & upgrading the fleets.

I was also surprised Disney is supposedly just going to terminate 200 employees with the program. Almost everyone I met riding them seemed to have experience in other parts of Disney, seems a waste to not let them be furloughed until they might have space elsewhere for them?


----------



## TheMuffinSpot

I see a lot of talk about Universal Orlando. As someone who is from Orlando and has many friends as cast members and team members who work front line, I can tell you that Universal Orlando isn’t making news because no one has proof of where they got it from. I’ve heard of more than a few cases at UO and managers telling cast “you can’t prove you got it from here.” And they are sent home. So yeah. You won’t see those news posts at all, because they don’t have to claim responsibility for it.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> @rteetz any idea of the rumor from the site with death of Minnie Vans story claiming the program was “hemorrhaging“ money is true? I’m surprised at that with how much money they put into refreshing & upgrading the fleets.
> 
> I was also surprised Disney is supposedly just going to terminate 200 employees with the program. Almost everyone I met riding them seemed to have experience in other parts of Disney, seems a waste to not let them be furloughed until they might have space elsewhere for them?


Nothing would surprise me at this point. I’d wait and see on this though. I know many, myself included, that loved Minnie Vans. Definitely pricey but enjoyable.


----------



## RWinNOLA

xuxa777 said:


> Actually it is even a bit higher closer to 98% and even higher the younger a person is, close to essentially zero for kids



Another thing to consider is that WDW was open until March 15th with no crowd control and no safety measures. I don’t recall ever hearing much about any cases being tied back to WDW back then or anything about CMs getting sick.

Things started to peak in the US in late March - early April. Given the lag from exposure to positive test seems like there would have been cases tied back to WDW but doesn’t really seem like there was.

My brother and his family (group of 8) were there the first week of March and nobody in their group got sick (unless they were asymptomatic).

Point is, COVID was absolutely starting to spread in the US before WDW closed and doesn’t really seem that there were a lot of cases tied back to the theme parks when they were open without any controls in place.

Hoping the safety measures they put in place for reopening will indeed be successful and prevent visitors from spreading the virus.


----------



## gottalovepluto

atlmgm said:


> I work in a profession that deals with analyzing numbers and we have a saying that "liars figure and figures lie".   NO disrespect to anyone but there are many ways to analyze these numbers.
> 
> Here is my concern - with a current positivity rate of 14% - how will we know which 14% of CMs are positive?   Disney appears to be only taking temperature checks which is one test but it is estimated that 80-90% are asympotamatic and will not show a fever.
> 
> There is minimal contact tracing happening and I have not seen any enforcement on quarantining.  The local news just reported Allegiant and another airline that flew from FL had positives and those are being contact traced (A flight to Albany NY and somewhere in SC) - I cant remember what the other airline was or where it went.


Lies, darned lies, and statistics!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Take this discussion about Covid to the COVID THREAD. Hi, welcome to a FORUM. It has these things called THREADS. Each thread--wait for it-- has its own purpose! 

Wow! We're certainly on easy street, these days. Things just couldn't get any better!


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> @rteetz any idea of the rumor from the site with death of Minnie Vans story claiming the program was “hemorrhaging“ money is true? I’m surprised at that with how much money they put into refreshing & upgrading the fleets.
> 
> I was also surprised Disney is supposedly just going to terminate 200 employees with the program. Almost everyone I met riding them seemed to have experience in other parts of Disney, seems a waste to not let them be furloughed until they might have space elsewhere for them?


I agree about Minnie Van CMs being some of the best around. I have never been a rope dropper because there has never been anything I wanted to do so badly that I felt I could not do via Fastpass or standby but on a trip in early 2018 my Minnie Van driver convinced me it was worth it for Flight of Passage and he was 100% correct. I loved FOP so much that now I rope drop it many times per trip and I always think of him.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Maybe I’m confused but the title of this thread does not specify Disney. Other theme park news has been reported in here since day one of this thread.



And yet several times when the discussion centered around Uni and what they were doing, you said that wasn't allowed, soo.....


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> Nothing would surprise me at this point. I’d wait and see on this though. I know many, myself included, that loved Minnie Vans. Definitely pricey but enjoyable.


Why would the Minnie Vans have been hemorrhaging so much money?  They’re way more expensive than LYFT, run on the LYFT system, and were in high demand in my experience (on many of my trips it was very hard to get one).  I don’t understand how they couldn’t have made them profitable.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Nothing would surprise me at this point. I’d wait and see on this though. I know many, myself included, that loved Minnie Vans. Definitely pricey but enjoyable.


Oh me too! When traveling solo it was nice to have a safe option when I felt like splurging on not a bus. I especially loved the handicap accessible ones for my Dad so we weren’t waiting for bus after bus trying to get room for his ECV


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

RWinNOLA said:


> Can anyone on here from the Orange County area comment and whether they have observed a change in people’s behavior out in public the last couple of weeks since masks were mandated?
> 
> I’ve mentioned before that my parish (county) here in southeast LA is one of the only ones that did NOT make masks mandatory but I did notice a much larger % of people in the store yesterday wearing masks.
> [/


----------



## chicagoshannon

princesscinderella said:


> Happy 4th of July!! We just finished having a nice lunch at D-Luxe Burger.  It’s not very busy today at DS so far.  We can confirm the walkway from SSR CP area is open to DS, you have to walk around the back of the christmas store and earl of sandwich to the plaza in front of the void to get your temperature checked.  Everyone is wearing their masks and social distancing has been easy.
> 
> I stopped by guest services to see about updating my TIW card to a new extended expiration date and was told they aren’t issuing the the extensions yet the TIW team are working on it and to check back once the parks open.


Did they tell you what your temperature was?  I'm curious how that longish walk effects the temp.

someone posted yesterday (maybe it was you even lol) that you can still use your expired ToW card at restaurants because they can't issue new ones yet.  They'll just have to get  manager to do it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Why would the Minnie Vans have been hemorrhaging so much money?  They’re way more expensive than LYFT, run on the LYFT system, and were in high demand in my experience (on many of my trips it was very hard to get one).  I don’t understand how they couldn’t have made them profitable.


LYFT isn’t exactly profitable


----------



## SaintsManiac

Do you think they'll sell me a Minnie Van?????


----------



## Sandiz08

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you think they'll sell me a Minnie Van?????


Me too


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you think they'll sell me a Minnie Van?????


GM will. They were leased. But they’ll be stripped of their MV skins/paint so they be boring Traverses & Suburbans


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMuffinSpot said:


> I see a lot of talk about Universal Orlando. As someone who is from Orlando and has many friends as cast members and team members who work front line, I can tell you that Universal Orlando isn’t making news because no one has proof of where they got it from. I’ve heard of more than a few cases at UO and managers telling cast “you can’t prove you got it from here.” And they are sent home. So yeah. You won’t see those news posts at all, because they don’t have to claim responsibility for it.



I have seen this kind of thing on Facebook and Twitter as well.

The idea that no (or minimal) cases have come out of the large venues open in Orlando is just another talking point that is giving a false sense of security to many.


----------



## Spridell

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they tell you what your temperature was?



They did not the 3 times I was at DS last week. They just said ok good to go

I am surprised they do not check at the hotels. I wonder if that will change going forward


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> GM will. They were leased. But they’ll be stripped of their MV skins/paint so they be boring Traverses & Suburbans




No thanks.


----------



## TheMuffinSpot

DGsAtBLT said:


> I have seen this kind of thing on Facebook and Twitter as well.
> 
> The idea that no (or minimal) cases have come out of the large venues open in Orlando is just another talking point that is giving a false sense of security to many.



Precisely. While it’s true that UO couldn’t prove the TM got it from UO. The fact of the matter is, it’s now in your park and it’s a problem you have to deal with. From what I know transparency is becoming a major issue for front line and managment. It’s definitely more see fire, put out fire, sweep up and keep it going. Without any real information being spread to the Team members.


----------



## wdwoutsider

atlmgm said:


> Tomorrow's numbers will be significantly lower since many testing facilities are closed for the holiday. Happy 4th everyone!!!



People who are trying to convince themselves it's safe will still celebrate it LOL.   Disney is definitely taking this day by day at this point.   Way too volatile and fast changing a situation.  


Enjoy your holidays , I wouldn't expect anything from Disney they are just going to watch data and make game time decisions.   We won't see them posting YES we will be open either


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.



For me there are two issues.

1. Universal opened before cases really surged and so opinions were different at that time. Now my opinion is that they shouldn't be open, but as they have already decided to open they probably will not deicide to close again unless forced to do so.

2. I personally and I assume many more believe that most at Universal right now are locals? Where as people are more likely to be travelling from out of state or even internationally if possible for Disney. I/We may be wrong on that? Just personal assumption.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Ok we get it
> 
> Florida has more cases. Positives are high. We get it. Next month another state will be in the same position.
> 
> Thankfully the vast overwhelming over 95 percent of them are going to get better and Many don’t even feel like they are sick.
> 
> At this point, people going in July already made up their mind about going to Disney
> 
> A lot of people on here are backhandedly trying to get people to change their opinion on going. If you don’t like it and don’t want to go, fine don’t. Stay home, but stop trying to influence other people to agree with you.
> 
> Some People don’t wanna open ever. It might not effect you but it affects tens of thousands
> 
> Have fun everyone going to Disney. Enjoy yourselves and stay safe



I think this thread discussion - cruise and theme park operational plans, updates and related discussion should be open to varying opinions and perspectives.

I’m not gonna hop over to the month specific TPAS happy dance threads and rain on their parade, but this thread is really of a different nature. Overall speculation  and opinions about theme park operations due to covid.


----------



## OKW Lover

constanze said:


> I’m wondering if they’ll be adjusting park hours to open earlier once they get a handle on things to combat the heat?


The problem is that the highs typically occur in the mid-afternoon.  Very hard to adjust park hours to avoid that.


----------



## Khobbs18

MrsBooch said:


> Our magic bands shipped and were delivered - and our stay is in November....



We received our October Stay bands But still haven’t received our July stay and we leave Thursday


----------



## TomServo27

OKW Lover said:


> The problem is that the highs typically occur in the mid-afternoon.  Very hard to adjust park hours to avoid that.


With the shortened hours it’s gonna hard to avoid the heat of the day.


----------



## coralietg

TheMuffinSpot said:


> I see a lot of talk about Universal Orlando. As someone who is from Orlando and has many friends as cast members and team members who work front line, I can tell you that Universal Orlando isn’t making news because no one has proof of where they got it from. I’ve heard of more than a few cases at UO and managers telling cast “you can’t prove you got it from here.” And they are sent home. So yeah. You won’t see those news posts at all, because they don’t have to claim responsibility for it.



This is similar in many places though. I work in a hospital, and we were essentially told if we test positive, no way to prove we didn't pick it up from the community.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> The positivity rate among young people with no symptoms could have been this high all along.  The CDC antibodies study from the first week in April suggest that it was much higher in Florida than the positive rate at that time.  We don’t know for sure because that was a group that wasn’t even allowed to be tested at that time.


That’s the thing. More demographics of ppl have access to testing now. This could have always been the positivity rate.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

constanze said:


> I’m wondering if they’ll be adjusting park hours to open earlier once they get a handle on things to combat the heat?



No, I think one of the reasons for the staggered openings is to spread out where buses are needed and when, given the social distancing measures necessary for safe bus travel. The staggered openings will help them manage transportation.


----------



## xuxa777

jbreen2010 said:


> 11,500 cases announced in Florida today alone. I was really hoping somewhere around the 6k or 9k was going to be the peak and then start going back down again.  I guess Disney is still full speed ahead with reopening but having some second guesses now if our end of July trip even makes sense anymore.  We’re not in a high risk population group, but I don’t want to pick this up and then spread it to others that I encounter.  I know Disney will work to keep it safe...just wondering how much more spread is going to happen over next 3 weeks or if maybe today it’s peaked.



Disney is can't really tie any decision to just new cases numbers, that will be problematic. Today new case numbers are a good example, more tests, same positivity range, more new cases .  Lets say when Disney opens next week, Florida runs 165,000 test (doubt it but could) the number of causes will be around 26-27K if the positivity rate stays the same as it has for the past few weeks. On the flip side, they could just not test as many and the test numbers will drop, not suggesting they will do that or even should do that. Florida is currently under testing though that is clear. A realltivly good part for Disney still is the majority of new cases etc. is still in South Florida.

I imagine Disney is looking at the overall situation much more heavily, hospitalizations (steady) and deaths (steady/decreasing), then again who knows other than Disney.  If they are open looking forward to being in the MK on the 9th , but dreading the heat.


----------



## princesscinderella

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they tell you what your temperature was?  I'm curious how that longish walk effects the temp.
> 
> someone posted yesterday (maybe it was you even lol) that you can still use your expired ToW card at restaurants because they can't issue new ones yet.  They'll just have to get  manager to do it.


They did not tell you your temperature just said you’re good.  It’s definitely hot in the mask, I felt like my face was getting a good workout sweating.  

 My TIW card does not expire til next year and have used it on this trip, but figured since no one was in guest services right now I’d see if they would update it.  As it took me 45 minutes in DS guest services to get it originally because it’s always so crowded there.

 All the cast members we have interacted with have been amazing so far!  They help provide that Disney Magic.  The amount of CMs we have seen constantly cleaning is incredible, I know it’s their job but they are working hard to keep us as safe as possible.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> Can anyone on here from the Orange County area comment and whether they have observed a change in people’s behavior out in public the last couple of weeks since masks were mandated?
> 
> I’ve mentioned before that my parish (county) here in southeast LA is one of the only ones that did NOT make masks mandatory but I did notice a much larger % of people in the store yesterday wearing masks.


Yes,  definitely more people wearing masks again.  Still,  from my personal observations,  older people are still the number one group not wearing them at publix,  also tourists have started to arrive,  I've seen entire families shopping without masks and no care for social distancing


----------



## SierraT

Tjddis said:


> Actually I don’t think you get it.  Anything that propagates this virus is bad for all of us.  The more it spreads the greater the chance someone I care about, or you care about could die.  And they still don’t really know the long term affects of you get it
> 
> But whatever.  I’m not trying to “make” anyone do anything.  And I don’t feel anyone else is either.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion of course.  Some back it with data, some dismiss the data, some twist the data to suit their argument.
> 
> But one thing everybody seems to agree on is this situation is completely unprecedented and nobody can be 100% sure what all of the fallout will be.  So to completely disregard anyone advocating a more cautious approach is just tone d



Some of us have lost family members in the last couple months, so most do get it but are still choosing to not be fearful about something we really have no control over.  It has been suggested by WHO infectious disease epidemiologist that asymptomatic transmission of Covid is rare and Disney is taking steps to ensure visitors do not have a fever, stay 6 ft. apart and mandate masks which are probably unnecessary.  The recommendations by the experts have been heavily debated and inconsistent from the beginning but Disney is still doing all three things to ensure safety.  

Outside of that, over 98 percent have recovered from this virus worldwide.  This is good news.


----------



## TheMuffinSpot

coralietg said:


> This is similar in many places though. I work in a hospital, and we were essentially told if we test positive, no way to prove we didn't pick it up from the community.



Which is sad, because it just passes the problem onto someone else who is anonymous. Instead of trying to find out how many employees are positive and if you have a small outbreak. 

There is also a problem of people going to work knowing they’ve been in contact with an infected person, simply because they need the money. They are at work because they are still waiting for their test results which could take anywhere from 2 to 7 days to come back to them. While they are at work they are potentially Infecting others, but they didn’t want to call out because they didn’t want to miss a paycheck. It’s all just extremely sad to see.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> Nothing would surprise me at this point. I’d wait and see on this though. I know many, myself included, that loved Minnie Vans. Definitely pricey but enjoyable.



I would hate to see Minnie Vans go. We were even considering the crazy expensive airport service next year as a treat.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> And yet several times when the discussion centered around Uni and what they were doing, you said that wasn't allowed, soo.....


I don’t think I’ve ever said that.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> Do we know if they put barriers on the boats too like they did on the monorail?



Probably be more like the buses, and with barriers, but I haven't seen anything confirmed yet.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## xuxa777

It should be fun to watch MK and Animal Kingdom be vlogger central on preview days and the first days. Ad hoc Disney vlogger convention or meet your favorite Disney vlogger days.  Guarantee to see yourself on multiple YouTube channels if you are in the park on those days, judging from all the youtube vids/streams of the resort hotels this week.


----------



## LSUmiss

glocker said:


> Sure, there is evidence in LA. There is also evidence in NY that a family returned from FL and the child spread it at a party. She picked it up in FL and brought it to NY. So, is it the party, or FL? Also, FL cannot trace while the numbers are so high, so they are guessing. Is some due to parties, bars, and clubs? Logically, yes. Is some due to restaurants? Yes. Is some spread due to theme parks? Surely....we don't know how much.


But the irresponsible part in that story is going to FL & then going to a party not going to FL.


----------



## Tjddis

SierraT said:


> Some of us have lost family members in the last couple months, so most do get it but are still choosing to not be fearful about something we really have no control over.  It has been suggested by WHO infectious disease epidemiologist that asymptomatic transmission of Covid is rare and Disney is taking steps to ensure visitors do not have a fever, stay 6 ft. apart and mandate masks which are probably unnecessary.  The recommendations by the experts have been heavily debated and inconsistent from the beginning but Disney is still doing all three things to ensure safety.
> 
> Outside of that, over 98 percent have recovered from this virus worldwide.  This is good news.


So I am sorry for your loss and respect your opinion on safety precautions.  I would hope 
You can likewise respect my view that long term consequences of having this virus are not yet known.  So mortality rate may be a bit of a red herring. 

And to paraphrase the Mayor of Ft Lauderdale being outside is good but being in large clusters of people not so much.  So I have to respectfully disagree with your assertion that it is totally beyond our control.  There are several things we can do to slow the spread, and one is to avoid large clusters of people.  

I say this not to convince you of how you should or should not proceed, but rather to illustrate my view into one reason I will not be going to WDW.  If there are people here who change their mind based on anything an anonymous person says on a message board I don’t know what to make of that.  I suspect they had an opinion formed already and are just looking for affirmation, in either direction

So to circle back I think it is a bit naive to push aside the numbers and chastise anyone for citing them as the original poster did.  If you are headed to WDW have a wonderful time and stay safe.


----------



## SoShiny

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they tell you what your temperature was?  I'm curious how that longish walk effects the temp.
> 
> someone posted yesterday (maybe it was you even lol) that you can still use your expired ToW card at restaurants because they can't issue new ones yet.  They'll just have to get  manager to do it.



One time at DS, we had been walking around all morning. I exited DS to use the nearby smoking area and had to reenter through temp check. My temp was 100.3. The guy told me...and told me that I should get some ice water and cool down. After that, I asked what my temp was each time I was tested. Never above 98.6 after that. So, yes, at least for me, walking around in the heat makes a difference. I do have difficulties regulating my body temp., though.


----------



## Jothmas

xuxa777 said:


> It should be fun to watch MK and Animal Kingdom be vlogger central on preview days and the first days. Ad hoc Disney vlogger convention or meet your favorite Disney vlogger days.  Guarantee to see yourself on multiple YouTube channels if you are in the park on those days, judging from all the youtube vids/streams of the resort hotels this week.


That does sound fun. I won’t be at the previews, but every trip I take I always run into vloggers I watch at the parks.  I hope there will be still be some out and about the days I’m there.


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> Did they tell you what your temperature was?  I'm curious how that longish walk effects the temp.
> 
> someone posted yesterday (maybe it was you even lol) that you can still use your expired ToW card at restaurants because they can't issue new ones yet.  They'll just have to get  manager to do it.


TimTracker did a video a couple days ago where he walked around Disney Springs and Saratoga Springs for a couple hours.  He went back in to Disney Springs and still passed the temperature check.


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> And we would have heard ALL about cases stemming from the theme parks for sure!


No, we wouldn't because no one is doing the contact tracing to know, as has already been said several times.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Let’s just enjoy the weekend (and holiday for those that live in the US) and go back to arguing whether Disney should open or not on Monday.
> 
> *What I don’t understand really is people aren’t clamoring for Universal to shut back down but people are ranting and raving that Disney shouldn’t open.*
> 
> Now for myself I’m not going until November at the earliest and if I was going soon I would be cautious but I do feel Disney is doing everything they can to keep people as safe as possible. I would feel much safer going to WDW than a bar down the street.



100% what I have been thinking and wondering. 

Yes, there absolutely are people out there who are legitimately concerned about the state, their loved ones, other people...but for the most part, on the social media outlets...it's all haters. It's just haters. A lot of people will take every chance they get to dog Disney. 

Now my opinion has always been "Heavy is the head that wears the crown."

So, for Disney....I think you have to take the haters with a grain of salt, but also realize that they will be a target PR/media wise. It's a fine line Disney will have to walk. So far, I think they are doing their best. 



mshanson3121 said:


> Because this is a Disney board so the discussion focuses on Disney?   And, Disney is a far bigger/different beast than Universal, a point you yourself have made several times over the years.  That said, plenty of people in the "real world" condemned Universal for opening as well.



Yes, many people condemned UO for opening. And those are probably the more reasonable people. 

I think a lot of us are referring to those who look for any excuse to go after Disney. I think when you see people who post memes about dead grandmas, and say that Disney should face negligence charges for any future outbreaks in Florida.....meanwhile having never said a single word about any other park that has opened the last month....to me, it's clear they have an agenda. 





Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Long lines are crowd management measures.  Some of those queues are huge. Better to have people standing in a socially distant line for 90 minutes then all out in front of the castle on Main Street I guess.



There is one fallacy with this thinking. There are people, and I know bc my family is mostly comprised of them, who simply will not wait in a 90 minute line. It's FP, short standby, or bust. 

So, instead of waiting in that 90 minute line, they go ride or re-ride other attractions, and a 5-10 minute standby average becomes 20-30 because people are avoiding the long lines and filling in the shorter ones. OR.....they go meander around the park, Main Street, the castle. So...people are probably going to end up crowding out front of the castle anyway. 

I don't have an answer; I don't have a solution. I really think VQ was probably the way to go, and it seemed like from the MDE app, they were at least thinking that way....I'm not sure what changed their mind.




sara_s said:


> I have to say I agree with the bolded. Everything seems to be measured in absolutes, but why can't it be measured in phased, slooooow opening(s)? And that's not just with Disney, that's in the states in general.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed very tightly for Disney - please let it go smoothly. And please let them have the awareness to make adjustments if it starts to look bad.



It's been over 3 months. They opened Disney Springs over a month ago. The resorts are opening first. They are testing the transportation measures, they are testing the health safety measures. How much more sloooooooow do you want it? 

At some point, there is a breaking point. And maybe it's not now, but here's the thing about breaking points. Quite often, people wait too long, and don't even know it until the breaking point has passed. If you wait for the Go or get off the pot moment.....chances are, you probably will wait too long. 






Brianstl said:


> You have anything scientific evidence to back up your claim about Universal being responsible to Orlando’s cases?
> 
> My guess, is that now that testing is being administer to a much broader section of Florida’s population is that we are seeing how wide spread asymptotic carriers have been in Florida for months among demographic groups that weren’t being tested.  An actual CDC antibodies study done back in the first week of April actually suggests to this being the case and that infection levels in South Florida were 11x higher than what testing was showing.



YES. This is exactly what I have been saying. 






Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, people keep making the argument that all the increases in positives are the result of more testing and yet the positivity rate doesn’t come down.  At a certain point you’ve gotta stop making this argument, it’s ridiculous.



I really dunno how to explain it to you, other than the rate is the rate. It's probably the same rate it was back in April and May...we just didn't have the testing to determine it at that point. 

Would it be ideal for the rate to come down, and for cases to come down? Sure. 

The fact that there is 11K+ new cases is awful, but the fact that the rate has remained pretty steady...it's small, but it's something. 

I think it's also relevant to mention that the overall death rate is 2%. In Indiana, where I am, it's over 5%. In Louisiana, it's around the same. 2% is actually quite good, and hopefully, it stays that way. 





atlmgm said:


> I work in a profession that deals with analyzing numbers and we have a saying that "liars figure and figures lie".   NO disrespect to anyone but there are many ways to analyze these numbers.
> 
> *Here is my concern - with a current positivity rate of 14% - how will we know which 14% of CMs are positive?*   Disney appears to be only taking temperature checks which is one test but it is estimated that 80-90% are asympotamatic and will not show a fever.
> 
> There is minimal contact tracing happening and I have not seen any enforcement on quarantining.  The local news just reported Allegiant and another airline that flew from FL had positives and those are being contact traced (A flight to Albany NY and somewhere in SC) - I cant remember what the other airline was or where it went.



When we were preparing to open up at my workplace, essentially that was the question. And the response was....treat every single person you are in contact with as if they are infected. 

There is unfortunately no way to know who is in the 10% or 14% or whatever %.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SierraT said:


> Some of us have lost family members in the last couple months, so most do get it but are still choosing to not be fearful about something we really have no control over.



Isn’t this exactly what is so scary about a place like WDW opening right now? The number of people who do not fear the virus and have a seemingly blasé attitude about it.


----------



## Jothmas

Tjddis said:


> I say this not to convince you of how you should or should not proceed, but rather to illustrate my view into one reason I will not be going to WDW.  If there are people here who change their mind based on anything an anonymous person says on a message board I don’t know what to make of that.  I suspect they had an opinion formed already and are just looking for affirmation, in either direction


True, it’s better to look at the work of the health and safety personnel who will be keeping WDW safe and the government officials who consider it safe to be open when people make their decision.


----------



## vinotinto

princesscinderella said:


> Happy 4th of July!! We just finished having a nice lunch at D-Luxe Burger.  It’s not very busy today at DS so far.  We can confirm the walkway from SSR CP area is open to DS, you have to walk around the back of the christmas store and earl of sandwich to the plaza in front of the void to get your temperature checked.  Everyone is wearing their masks and social distancing has been easy.
> 
> I stopped by guest services to see about *updating my TIW card to a new extended expiration date and was told they aren’t issuing the the extensions yet *the TIW team are working on it and to check back once the parks open.


Thanks for the update! I hope they get this done soon and that they are able to issue us an updated card with an updated expiration date as ours expired during the closing. I am planning to really use our card In a few weeks.


----------



## JacknSally

*As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.*
*
*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776*


----------



## Llama mama

My game plan for park opening is to stalk the wait times on all parks. I am very curious to see if they drop at certain times of the day. I am curious to see the trip reports of entering the park wait times. 
We are scheduled to arrive on  7/31. Wondering how much I will need to modify my game plan . Happy 4th


----------



## Spridell

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776


This is good news. Maybe minnievans might not be done after all


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.*
> *
> *
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776*


Now THAT is the official skyliner news I have been waiting for!! I feel like I need a full graphic with a formal announcement to trust anything at this point


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Now THAT is the official skyliner news I have been waiting for!! I feel like I need a full graphic with a formal announcement to trust anything at this point


*
I wouldn’t even put too much stock in those right now. *


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776*




YES! I do love the service and I think it's very helpful for families with little ones.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *
> I wouldn’t even put too much stock in those right now. *


It's the best I'm going to get and I know it  At least I will be there to confirm myself in 2 weeks!


----------



## Andrwh1

Does anyone know if resorts will still accept grocery deliveries or would that fall under the new “package” rule where guests have to meet the delivery person to accept?  I wasn’t sure if that had been specified. I’m guessing it’s not allowed but asking just in case.


----------



## vinotinto

On the subject of transportation,

1. Is TTC to MK the only ferry route? Or are there other ferry routes?
2. Will the boats between FW/WL and Contemporary be running Or are these “other watercraft” that will return at a later date?
3. Any more info on rumor that monorail to Epcot Will not start immediately when Epcot reopens?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278323954369941506
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...o-guests-when-walt-disney-world-parks-reopen/


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Now THAT is the official skyliner news I have been waiting for!! I feel like I need a full graphic with a formal announcement to trust anything at this point


Skyliner is opening for sure.  Skyliner cast start tomorrow and they have full schedules. I can positively attest to this.


----------



## rteetz

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Skyliner is opening for sure.  Skyliner cast start tomorrow and they have full schedules. I can positively attest to this.


Yep so can I.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Andrwh1 said:


> Does anyone know if resorts will still accept grocery deliveries or would that fall under the new “package” rule where guests have to meet the delivery person to accept?  I wasn’t sure if that had been specified. I’m guessing it’s not allowed but asking just in case.



dfb guide said recently they were accepting groceries like usual.


----------



## vinotinto

Llama mama said:


> My game plan for park opening is to stalk the wait times on all parks. I am very curious to see if they drop at certain times of the day. I am curious to see the trip reports of entering the park wait times.
> We are scheduled to arrive on  7/31. Wondering how much I will need to modify my game plan . Happy 4th


They’ll probably be lowest 12-4pm because that’s when it’s hottest! Families will be like “hell no, going back to the pool.”


----------



## xuxa777

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776*



Never thought they would be gone, they are too beneficial. Much easier to clean between rides than buses and can easily put in a barrier if needed. Not arguing the specifics about car seats and other points brought up, no need to do that again and are valid concerns.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Does anyone know what the difference between watercraft and ferry boats is??


----------



## Ariel 1715

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Does anyone know what the difference between watercraft and ferry boats is??


I believe the watercraft would be like the boats to MK and Disney Springs from the resorts.


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

SoShiny said:


> One time at DS, we had been walking around all morning. I exited DS to use the nearby smoking area and had to reenter through temp check. My temp was 100.3. The guy told me...and told me that I should get some ice water and cool down. After that, I asked what my temp was each time I was tested. Never above 98.6 after that. So, yes, at least for me, walking around in the heat makes a difference. I do have difficulties regulating my body temp., though.


My patients sit out in their air conditioned cars and wait until I bring them into the office. By noon, even the ones that I get to the moment they pull in the parking lot are registering above 101 degrees and with a forehead scan thermometer. They immediately come back down after a couple of minutes in the waiting room. So it will be very interesting to see how often this happens at the parks. Don’t panic if it registers high. It will most likely combe down quickly when you cool down.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279476923601739776*


I wonder how long the leases were on the vans? Perhaps the leases have just coincidentally ran out during the shutdown and that's why the current vans are going back, and any plans for replacements may have then been put on hold during the shutdown.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Positivity rate has stayed steady as had hospitalizations and also we are coming on two weeks since these numbers started spiking and so far deaths are still going down. Disney is opening for AP visitors in a few days. People are going to go and hopefully have fun. I personally and leaving in two weeks and can’t wait. If that upsets you for some reason, sorry about your luck.


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> If that upsets you for some reason, sorry about your luck.


 
I just hope my luck holds out and people from my area traveling to FL don’t come back and infect people here.


----------



## Llama mama

Andrwh1 said:


> Does anyone know if resorts will still accept grocery deliveries or would that fall under the new “package” rule where guests have to meet the delivery person to accept?  I wasn’t sure if that had been specified. I’m guessing it’s not allowed but asking just in case.


Garden Grocery is posting on their FB page they have been delivering again.


----------



## one_cat

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.
> 
> 
> *


I would really like to see the Friendship Boats return.


----------



## Mfowler7828

cakebaker said:


> I just hope my luck holds out and people from my area traveling to FL don’t come back and infect people here.


The truth is there is no place “safe”. I live in a small community and we had 42 cases from a apple picking orchard. Covid is everywhere, the states that are supposedly doing well are the ones who haven’t opened up most things, or have had so many cases already that a higher percentage has already had it and hopefully has some immunity to it.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> Maybe I’m confused but the title of this thread does not specify Disney. Other theme park news has been reported in here since day one of this thread.



And cruise news which I have been trying to keep going for forum folks in an effort to stay abreast of the situation both domestically and internationally.  I follow the cruise lines with vigor.


----------



## gottalovepluto

constanze said:


> I’m wondering if they’ll be adjusting park hours to open earlier once they get a handle on things to combat the heat?


I think heat will have no role in determining park hours. Once Disney gets their legs under them I would expect hours to start expanding.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Still,  from my personal observations,  older people are still the number one group not wearing them at publix,  also tourists have started to arrive,



I see the same demographics at our grocery stores (Publix, Wal-Mart Neighborhood Market, etc.) not wearing masks, but am surrounded mostly by prominent 55+ "retirement" communities.  So my observations may not be representative for other areas of central Florida.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *As of now, Minnie Vans don’t appear to be gone forever.
> 
> 
> *


Welp. This is as awkward as last year's Tiki Room rumor...


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Ok we get it
> 
> Florida has more cases. Positives are high. We get it. Next month another state will be in the same position.
> 
> Thankfully the vast overwhelming over 95 percent of them are going to get better and Many don’t even feel like they are sick.
> 
> At this point, people going in July already made up their mind about going to Disney
> 
> A lot of people on here are backhandedly trying to get people to change their opinion on going. If you don’t like it and don’t want to go, fine don’t. Stay home, but stop trying to influence other people to agree with you.
> 
> Some People don’t wanna open ever. It might not effect you but it affects tens of thousands
> 
> Have fun everyone going to Disney. Enjoy yourselves and stay safe



As long as theres water running from the sinks, soap from the dispensers, and my mask still fits around my face, I’m still going in August, and not a single stranger on the internet was ever going  convince me to do otherwise. I feel bad for those that dont trust themselves enough to be able to leave their homes while also staying vigilant. And not even just Disney. Theres a lot of world to see, and only a limited amount of time on Earth to see it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Now THAT is the official skyliner news I have been waiting for!!* I feel like I need a full graphic with a formal announcement to trust anything at this point *



Don't trust it until you're there!

Sincerely,
A Disneyland Fan


----------



## one_cat

ShiveredTimbers said:


> My patients sit out in their air conditioned cars and wait until I bring them into the office. By noon, even the ones that I get to the moment they pull in the parking lot are registering above 101 degrees and with a forehead scan thermometer. They immediately come back down after a couple of minutes in the waiting room. So it will be very interesting to see how often this happens at the parks. Don’t panic if it registers high. It will most likely combe down quickly when you cool down.


I’m sure Disney will change their protocol if they get a lot of false positives.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ariel 1715 said:


> I believe the watercraft would be like the boats to MK and Disney Springs from the resorts.


Definitely a bummer as the demand for DS is going to be pretty hopping with the parks closing so early...


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> As long as theres water running from the sinks, soap from the dispensers, and my mask still fits around my face, I’m still going in August, and not a single stranger on the internet was ever going  convince me to do otherwise. I feel bad for those that dont trust themselves enough to be able to leave their homes while also staying vigilant. And not even just Disney. Theres a lot of world to see, and only a limited amount of time on Earth to see it.



You’re free to do whatever you want to but I’m not sure why you feel the need to be insulting to those of us who have chosen not to engage in what medical experts deem to be a very risky activity. 

Just because we made the decision not to visit a theme park in a state with record setting covid cases, doesn’t mean we don’t trust ourselves to leave our homes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> I wonder how long the leases were on the vans? Perhaps the leases have just coincidentally ran out during the shutdown and that's why the current vans are going back, and any plans for replacements may have then been put on hold during the shutdown.


I would think they don't all come off lease at the same time as the fleet has been acquired and updated at different times. When I was there in Nov one of the drivers said the new cars they were getting were coming in as Suburbans so they could also do airport/port runs. Idk if that was true but it would be very odd for those to be coincidentally coming off lease the same time as cars they've had for a couple years. It could be there is a lease termination clause they can enact if they want. Pay early penalty and be done with it.
...Or it could be absolutely nothing because apparently Disney has no intention of scrapping the Minnie Van program after all. Which would make me very happy as I loved it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> As long as theres water running from the sinks, soap from the dispensers, and my mask still fits around my face, I’m still going in August, and not a single stranger on the internet was ever going  convince me to do otherwise. I feel bad for those that dont trust themselves enough to be able to leave their homes while also staying vigilant. And not even just Disney. Theres a lot of world to see, and only a limited amount of time on Earth to see it.



Where have you gotten the idea that people who are not freely going out don’t trust themselves? I think for the vast majority of us the problem is other people as well as the precautions we can take not being a guarantee. If you’ve found a way to control for those two, especially other people, please share your secrets lol.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> As long as theres water running from the sinks, soap from the dispensers, and my mask still fits around my face, I’m still going in August, and not a single stranger on the internet was ever going  convince me to do otherwise. I feel bad for those that dont trust themselves enough to be able to leave their homes while also staying vigilant. And not even just Disney. Theres a lot of world to see, and only a limited amount of time on Earth to see it.



"Fear is the mind-killer." ~ Frank Herbert


----------



## Janet McDonald

Just posted


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The narrative that you’re brave if you go and live life as normal and scared if you limit is ridiculous.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Warning to monthly paid APs, I’m seeing lots of people reporting more charges hitting today. Check your banks/cards.


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> Warning to monthly paid APs, I’m seeing lots of people reporting more charges hitting today. Check your banks/cards.


Yikes again?!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

midnight star said:


> Yikes again?!




Unfortunately it seems to be a second charge for those people, not people who didn’t get hit yesterday.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

gottalovepluto said:


> Welp. This is as awkward as last year's Tiki Room rumor...


I had forgotten about that. That was a rough time in our lives


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unfortunately it seems to be a second charge for those people, not people who didn’t get hit yesterday.


My charge looks to have been removed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My charge looks to have been removed.



I am seeing reports of both - some people getting their refund and then others now being double charged


----------



## EmJ

DGsAtBLT said:


> Where have you gotten the idea that people who are not freely going out don’t trust themselves? I think for the vast majority of us the problem is other people as well as the precautions we can take not being a guarantee. If you’ve found a way to control for those two, especially other people, please share your secrets lol.


Yeah... it’s not people going to Disney that worries me, as much as it is them coming back home. I do hope everyone going to Disney in the next few months has a good time, but I hope more that they have plans in place for two weeks strict quarantine when they return.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Just want to say hub and I are checking into RIVIERA tomorrow for a much-needed Mom & Dad's day off and we can't wait!  I've wanted to see this resort since it opened last year!
> 
> ETA: I will try to check in here and provide pictures if I can!


We’re here! Bad lightning storm today but that’s Florida for you! Trouble with the QR code to mobile order from Primo Piatto and they won’t let you go in and sit down until your food is ordered so that’s annoying. So we walked to Bar Riva instead for a drink and a snack to hold us over until Toppolino’s tonight. CMs all masked, sanitizer and wipes everywhere, tables spaced apart. The baked Brie from Bar Riva was yummy and my husbands Greek salad was awesome. Drinks are VERY strong. TONS of staff here today, and a pretty full parking lot. We got an awesome view too!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> As long as theres water running from the sinks, soap from the dispensers, and my mask still fits around my face, I’m still going in August, and not a single stranger on the internet was ever going  convince me to do otherwise. I feel bad for those that dont trust themselves enough to be able to leave their homes while also staying vigilant. And not even just Disney. Theres a lot of world to see, and only a limited amount of time on Earth to see it.



There is a lot of world to see. And yep, I do want to live to be able to see it. You only live once, right? So we’re going to be pretty careful while this deadly virus is still in the initial months of going around and spiking in many places.

We are only 4 months into the pandemic. People are impatient and acting like this has been going on for years. I’d rather continue to be patient, be as careful as possible for a while and keep an eye on things. Perhaps it’s because my 3 year old is high risk. Even if not, I think I’d approach this the same. Follow the science. Look at the numbers. Listen to the experts.

This has also taught our family a lot about what we do really need in life - while we love Disney trips beyond measure, it is certainly not something we *need* to do while a deadly virus is in full steam in FL. Disney can wait. Others can’t and won’t wait. They’ll take the risk for it. I don’t understand it, but they don’t understand my point of view either. They think someone like me is just going to live under a rock forever.



cakebaker said:


> You’re free to do whatever you want to but I’m not sure why you feel the need to be insulting to those of us who have chosen not to engage in what medical experts deem to be a very risky activity.
> 
> Just because we made the decision not to visit a theme park in a state with record setting covid cases, doesn’t mean we don’t trust ourselves to leave our homes.



Thank you.



DGsAtBLT said:


> The narrative that you’re brave if you go and live life as normal and scared if you limit is ridiculous.



Exactly.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> We’re here! Bad lightning storm today but that’s Florida for you! Trouble with the QR code to mobile order from Primo Piatto and they won’t let you go in and sit down until your food is ordered so that’s annoying. So we walked to Bar Riva instead for a drink and a snack to hold us over until Toppolino’s tonight. CMs all masked, sanitizer and wipes everywhere, tables spaced apart. The baked Brie from Bar Riva was yummy and my husbands Greek salad was awesome. Drinks are VERY strong. TONS of staff here today, and a pretty full parking lot. We got an awesome view too!



*I SINCERELY hope you have a wonderful time!*


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> We’re here! Bad lightning storm today but that’s Florida for you! Trouble with the QR code to mobile order from Primo Piatto and they won’t let you go in and sit down until your food is ordered so that’s annoying. So we walked to Bar Riva instead for a drink and a snack to hold us over until Toppolino’s tonight. CMs all masked, sanitizer and wipes everywhere, tables spaced apart. The baked Brie from Bar Riva was yummy and my husbands Greek salad was awesome. Drinks are VERY strong. TONS of staff here today, and a pretty full parking lot. We got an awesome view too!



Wishing you and hubby a great staycation!  We visited, but didn't stay there and were astonished of how gorgeous the grounds are.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dentam

So interesting the posts that are allowed to stay up here and the ones that get deleted. 

Have a good 4th, all!


----------



## jpeterson

AmberMV said:


> We’re here! Bad lightning storm today but that’s Florida for you! Trouble with the QR code to mobile order from Primo Piatto and they won’t let you go in and sit down until your food is ordered so that’s annoying. So we walked to Bar Riva instead for a drink and a snack to hold us over until Toppolino’s tonight. CMs all masked, sanitizer and wipes everywhere, tables spaced apart. The baked Brie from Bar Riva was yummy and my husbands Greek salad was awesome. Drinks are VERY strong. TONS of staff here today, and a pretty full parking lot. We got an awesome view too!


We loved the Riviera when we stayed there in February. I hope you have a great time! And that is indeed a wonderful view.


----------



## Redhead5

I have late August park reservations. I'm waiting to see what happens when the parks open. If Disney will enforce their rules especially regarding mask wearing and wearing it correctly (no noses sticking out,etc.) I'll be there. If not, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t this exactly what is so scary about a place like WDW opening right now? The number of people who do not fear the virus and have a seemingly blasé attitude about it.


No I think it’s the opposite that ppl are way too fearful of it. It’s been said that before it’s all over 80% of the world’s population will get it. We just don’t want everyone to get it a the time & overwhelm the healthcare system. So, personally I’m not living my life in fear of something I can’t control. I will follow guidelines & take precautions, but that’s all I can do.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> The narrative that you’re brave if you go and live life as normal and scared if you limit is ridiculous.


 Yup. I’m cautious and I pay attention to medical experts who have no axe to grind or are biased. I believe them and try to follow the guidelines they suggest. That doesn’t make me scared.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> So interesting the posts that are allowed to stay up here and the ones that get deleted.
> 
> Have a good 4th, all!


As always use the report feature to have a post reviewed. It’s a holiday after all. I’m not constantly checking everything like normal.


----------



## Leigh L

Hope you have a Happy 4th @rteetz! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Tjddis

Jothmas said:


> True, it’s better to look at the work of the health and safety personnel who will be keeping WDW safe and the government officials who consider it safe to be open when people make their decision.


I understand your view.  I just find it difficult to get clarity from public health personnel & govt officials.   Not going OT into politics but there are big issues with how info is parsed these days
For example, the quote I referee to from the mayor of Ft Lauderdale was in response to a question he was given on CNN.  Basically the question was the Gov says FLA is safe.   Why are you closing beaches?  He ducked  a direct answer, but basically threw the gov under the bus in saying being outside is good, being in large clusters is not
So how do I interpret this duality?   In safe in a crowd at WDW, not safe in a crowd on a beach.   Which btw has ostensibly way more room to social distance.  Again everyone is free to interpret as they see fit.   But it’s tough to just say trust officials when they are so I don’t know, inconsistent?
I’m sure WDW, UO, SW and everyone else is of course doing everything they can to have it be safe.  Why wouldn’t they?  But they have a financial need to open that supersedes, for them, my health concerns.  There is nothing wrong however in me putting my health concerns over their bottom line is there?
Be well.  If you are going I wish you safe happy travels...


----------



## AmberMV

Just an update on resort TS from Riviera Toppolino’s, they require online check in and it can be done 30 min before your reservation. There is a waiting area and you are required to wear masks in the waiting area even if you’re the only one in it


----------



## sara_s

DGsAtBLT said:


> Warning to monthly paid APs, I’m seeing lots of people reporting more charges hitting today. Check your banks/cards.


Man they really don't want APs in the parks, huh??


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> As always use the report feature to have a post reviewed. It’s a holiday after all. I’m not constantly checking everything like normal.



Guess someone must have reported mine.  Not a big deal really I just thought it was weird since it wasn't a post ridiculing anyone, etc.  Hope you have a good 4th!


----------



## JM23457

Tjddis said:


> There is nothing wrong however in me putting my health concerns over their bottom line is there?


I haven't seen anyone here criticize people for choosing not to go.


----------



## JM23457

AmberMV said:


> Just an update on resort TS from Riviera Toppolino’s, they require online check in and it can be done 30 min before your reservation. There is a waiting area and you are required to wear masks in the waiting area even if you’re the only one in it


Online check-in? So if you have a reservation, you need to check in online 30 minutes in advance? Is this true for all table service?


----------



## Jrb1979

Just an FYI for those worried about wait times. Kings Island just opened their new coaster Orion the other day and reports have been that wait times have been 4.5 hours.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Ariel 1715 said:


> I believe the watercraft would be like the boats to MK and Disney Springs from the resorts.


Poly and WL boats are opening, I believe. ..


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Just an FYI for those worried about wait times. Kings Island just opened their new coaster Orion the other day and reports have been that wait times have been 4.5 hours.



it’s also a brand new ride that opened this week.

smaller capacity never equaled less wait times. Some did equate the two, but it’s impossible with the amount of cleaning and distancing needed for ride operation. MK could have 10,000 people in the park and it’s still possible mine train and space mountain would have 90+ minute wait times. For the first month, I’m thinking FOP and RotR will be easily 180+ minutes all day


----------



## runjulesrun

Jrb1979 said:


> Just an FYI for those worried about wait times. Kings Island just opened their new coaster Orion the other day and reports have been that wait times have been 4.5 hours.


I would need a potty somewhere in the line if I had to wait that long.   (thank goodness for the bathrooms in FOP)


----------



## hertamaniac

Leigh L said:


> Hope you have a Happy 4th @rteetz! Thanks for all you do!



As someone who didn't agree with a/his....mindset....I raise my hand to say that I was mistaken.  I honestly thought there was a puppet behind the.....well....curtains.  Something has changed, and I really now enjoy contributing to this thread.  Garsh!!!!

Oh, I'll likely be on the blacklist again sometime in the future, but now I know it will likely be self-induced.  Tokens of peace are a rarity in my corporate career, but this time it is more than well earned.  I am not suited to be a moderator of any board, let alone one as contentious as this.  Pay me?  Nope...the $ isn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## AmberMV

JM23457 said:


> Online check-in? So if you have a reservation, you need to check in online 30 minutes in advance? Is this true for all table service?


Yes you do not check in at the host stand. You check in on the app or through a QR code and can do it as far in advance as 30 minutes but you do not have to be 30 min early if that makes sense. We went to the host stand and they directed us to use online check in.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Just an update on resort TS from Riviera Toppolino’s, they require online check in and it can be done 30 min before your reservation. There is a waiting area and you are required to wear masks in the waiting area even if you’re the only one in it



We never made it to the roof of Topp's.  Can you please snap some shots?  Destino was nice, but think T's is much better.  Jealous!!!!


----------



## runjulesrun

I was trying to update our Magic Band order on MDE now that we moved our daughter to our room but it won't let me. It shows the two we ordered for hubby and myself but I cannot figure out how to add hers to the order. It's almost like the reservation system doesn't "see" her in our room. Guess I will be calling Disney on Monday for help.


----------



## cakebaker

JM23457 said:


> I haven't seen anyone here criticize people for choosing not to go.


No, we’re just told we’re scared and afraid to leave our homes.


----------



## Jrb1979

Saw another report that it took many over an hour to just get in Kings Island. They are using a timed entry system. Just trying to get people prepared for long waits to get in and to ride attractions.


----------



## princesscinderella

Just arrived for our dinner at Ragland road.  If you are uncomfortable dining in a restaurant right now don’t come to this one.  The main room, the tables were not well socially distanced.  It’s a holiday weekend and the restaurant is busy, but I think it should be a little better spaced.  We were luckily sat in the side room in the corner with no one near us, otherwise we probably would not have stayed here.  The springs is definitely busier than this afternoon, even with a light rain right now.

edited to add:  The food was delicious and came to the table safely covered.  The entertainment was excellent with the Irish dancers and musicians.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> We’re here! Bad lightning storm today but that’s Florida for you! Trouble with the QR code to mobile order from Primo Piatto and they won’t let you go in and sit down until your food is ordered so that’s annoying. So we walked to Bar Riva instead for a drink and a snack to hold us over until Toppolino’s tonight. CMs all masked, sanitizer and wipes everywhere, tables spaced apart. The baked Brie from Bar Riva was yummy and my husbands Greek salad was awesome. Drinks are VERY strong. TONS of staff here today, and a pretty full parking lot. We got an awesome view too!



If not too late, and since you mention liking cheese, I recommend the ricotta app and the cheese cart/board dessert at Topolino's


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hope everyone has a happy 4th (for those that celebrate)


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> No, we’re just told we’re scared and afraid to leave our homes.



And we that choose to go are told that we’re reckless and irresponsible. We can go round and round all day and night, or we can accept people are going to choose to do what’s best for them and in the safest way possible. if everyone was accepting of everyone’s decisions, and assume the best intentions when making those decisions, this would be a much more civil place to have a discussion. I say this as someone that’s part of the problem.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> The narrative that you’re brave if you go and live life as normal and scared if you limit is ridiculous.


Honestly I don't see that being the narrative at all. People can make choices for themselves and follow guidelines as set out. If anything there is a narrative that people are being reckless and doing things they shouldn't, however yes there are some cases they shouldn't as they are breaking guidelines/orders/rules etc.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> it’s also a brand new ride that opened this week.
> 
> smaller capacity never equaled less wait times. Some did equate the two, but it’s impossible with the amount of cleaning and distancing needed for ride operation. MK could have 10,000 people in the park and it’s still possible mine train and space mountain would have 90+ minute wait times. For the first month, I’m thinking FOP and RotR will be easily 180+ minutes all day


I think people are in for a real surprise thinking wait times will be low. For me personally long wait times don't bother me much. I'm used to waiting over 2 hrs for the better rides at parks.


----------



## xuxa777

Totally off topic, but  Happy 4th everyone! Missing the fireworks at MK but at least they are opening this week.


----------



## Jothmas

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hope everyone has a happy 4th (for those that celebrate)
> 
> View attachment 506478


I’m a child of the 70s, so I prefer The Best Time of Your Life and the thought of now is the time. 
Now is the time.
Now is the best time.
Be it a time of joy or strife.
There's so much to cheer for, be glad you're here.
For it's the best time of your life.


----------



## Clockwork

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Why would the Minnie Vans have been hemorrhaging so much money?  They’re way more expensive than LYFT, run on the LYFT system, and were in high demand in my experience (on many of my trips it was very hard to get one).  I don’t understand how they couldn’t have made them profitable.




They had to pay lyft for using their platform. The cast mates were paid at a higher rate of pay and they had to insure all drivers. They had to purchase and customize all the vehicles. They had to maintain all the Minnie vehicles. It’s very expensive just on insurance alone. Disney probably ran the numbers and said this amount of people use Minnie, we have this amount of people in the parks and it‘s not sustainable if we don‘t have a certain amount of people staying on property and in the park. I think some of what hurt them was the fact that they were tied into Lyft, when you looked at the price difference between the services it was at times a big gap. Unless You had small children in car seats I can understand people using the other services.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jrb1979 said:


> I think people are in for a real surprise thinking wait times will be low. For me personally long wait times don't bother me much. I'm used to waiting over 2 hrs for the better rides at parks.


I think some will be low/lower than when park is completely open.  For example Winnie the Pooh, Little Mermaid, Tea Cups, maybe even Peter Pan.  Basically all the rides that normally only fit 1 party.  Things that have boats like Small World, Pirates etc might have longer waits if they're doing the every other row thing.


----------



## vinotinto

princesscinderella said:


> Just arrived for our dinner at Ragland road.  If you are uncomfortable dining in a restaurant right now don’t come to this one.  The main room, the tables were not well socially distanced.  It’s a holiday weekend and the restaurant is busy, but I think it should be a little better spaced.  We were luckily sat in the side room in the corner with no one near us, otherwise we probably would not have stayed here.  The springs is definitely busier than this afternoon, even with a light rain right now.


Oh man, that’s a bummer. We really like RaglanRoad and have a reservation, but we need our space since we have to take off our masks to eat. And did they have the dancers? Wonder how the other restaurants are.


----------



## Clockwork

runjulesrun said:


> I was trying to update our Magic Band order on MDE now that we moved our daughter to our room but it won't let me. It shows the two we ordered for hubby and myself but I cannot figure out how to add hers to the order. It's almost like the reservation system doesn't "see" her in our room. Guess I will be calling Disney on Monday for help.


You can’t do it on the app since yours are already ordered, you have to call in and they can help you from there.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I think people are in for a real surprise thinking wait times will be low. For me personally long wait times don't bother me much. I'm used to waiting over 2 hrs for the better rides at parks.



I never try and convince myself or the people I’m with that a listed wait time is less than it’s posted, except for Tower of Terror. And that goes for any ride at any park, not just Universal or Disney. If I’m at a park and I want to get on a ride, if it looks to be too long and will stay long all day, I’ll hop in line at the end of the night. And that’s where Disney and Universal have the edge over smaller parks. There’s themed areas you can go walk around when the lines elsewhere might be a little too long. Six Flags, Cedar Fair, most of their parks are either rides, games, or food courts, other than Knotts.

Im no longer bothered by wait times for rides that I want to go on. If I see a 90 minute wait at Soace Mountain, it’s not as big of a deal now that I’m an adult. But for children waiting in a 90 minute line, it’s probably more of a chore for the parents


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> We never made it to the roof of Topp's.  Can you please snap some shots?  Destino was nice, but think T's is much better.  Jealous!!!!


We had a great table by the window with views of HS and Epcot. Tables were every other to promote physical distancing. Dinner was delicious!


----------



## Janet McDonald

First cast member that says “Welcome Home” to me when we arrive on the 15th better just get ready to pick me up off the ground cause I will fall out bawling.


----------



## princesscinderella

vinotinto said:


> Oh man, that’s a bummer. We really like RaglanRoad and have a reservation, but we need our space since we have to take off our masks to eat. And did they have the dancers? Wonder how the other restaurants are.


 Yes they had the entertainment.  I think if you request a different table if you feel uncomfortable I bet they will accommodate you.  The side rooms are much better.


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> If not too late, and since you mention liking cheese, I recommend the ricotta app and the cheese cart/board dessert at Topolino's


We did get the Ricotta and it was wonderful, make sure you do ricotta, tomato marmalade and olive oil for the full flavor profile!


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> First cast member that says “Welcome Home” to me when we arrive on the 15th better just get ready to pick me up off the ground cause I will fall out bawling.


The security guard at Riviera was the first one to say it


----------



## Jrb1979

Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


----------



## Mal6586

Janet McDonald said:


> First cast member that says “Welcome Home” to me when we arrive on the 15th better just get ready to pick me up off the ground cause I will fall out bawling.


I’ve cried at every single video or TikTok I’ve seen of CMs going back to work, so I’m fully prepared to just cry the entire first day we’re back on 7/13!


----------



## Disneysoule

Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I never try and convince myself or the people I’m with that a listed wait time is less than it’s posted, except for Tower of Terror. And that goes for any ride at any park, not just Universal or Disney. If I’m at a park and I want to get on a ride, if it looks to be too long and will stay long all day, I’ll hop in line at the end of the night. And that’s where Disney and Universal have the edge over smaller parks. There’s themed areas you can go walk around when the lines elsewhere might be a little too long. Six Flags, Cedar Fair, most of their parks are either rides, games, or food courts, other than Knotts.
> 
> Im no longer bothered by wait times for rides that I want to go on. If I see a 90 minute wait at Soace Mountain, it’s not as big of a deal now that I’m an adult. But for children waiting in a 90 minute line, it’s probably more of a chore for the parents


Wait times don't bother me. If it's something I want to ride I will wait in line for it. With FP+ not being offered wait times are for sure to be high for most E-ticket attractions.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


Even though I don’t think it’ll be a big deal once the parks open, a reservation system with the pools might not be a bad idea. Call up a number in the morning, they confirm you don’t have a parks reservation and you get a guaranteed pool reservation. If it’s not full, then they proceed with normal operation


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Wait times don't bother me. If it's something I want to ride I will wait in line for it. With FP+ not being offered wait times are for sure to be high for most E-ticket attractions.


People are going to flock to Splash Mountain I’m almost certain that will be the 2nd or 3rd longest line in the park for a while


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


That looks brutal.   Hopefully when the parks re open it won't be as much of an issue.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


On the bright side, looks like they’re keeping groups separated, but sure isn’t anything I’d want to do. I imagine once the parks close in the evenings you’ll see this as well.


----------



## cakebaker

xuxa777 said:


> Totally off topic, but  Happy 4th everyone! Missing the fireworks at MK but at least they are opening this week.



 We went to watch the only fireworks show put on in our area this year last night- people stayed in their cars-  we should’ve been at a dessert buffet at the MK watching them. My daughter turned on the Mk fireworks music and I had to make her turn it off. We should’ve been at Epcot tonight watching theirs.


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> Even though I don’t think it’ll be a big deal once the parks open, a reservation system with the pools might not be a bad idea. Call up a number in the morning, they confirm you don’t have a parks reservation and you get a guaranteed pool reservation. If it’s not full, then they proceed with normal operation



I agree.  That's how our local pool is doing it.  There are two, 4 1/2 hour pool sessions per day with an hour in between for cleaning.  They have a set capacity and the chairs are socially distanced.  You have to make a reservation and you can do it up to 3 days in advance.  You cannot make more than one reservation per day and you have to cancel the reservation if you don't intend to use it or your membership gets dinged.  They could easily do this through the MDE app and have it resort specific.  They could also do it like the ADR system - if you don't show up it's a $10 pp no show fee.


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> I never try and convince myself or the people I’m with that a listed wait time is less than it’s posted, except for Tower of Terror. And that goes for any ride at any park, not just Universal or Disney. If I’m at a park and I want to get on a ride, if it looks to be too long and will stay long all day, I’ll hop in line at the end of the night. And that’s where Disney and Universal have the edge over smaller parks. There’s themed areas you can go walk around when the lines elsewhere might be a little too long. Six Flags, Cedar Fair, most of their parks are either rides, games, or food courts, other than Knotts.
> 
> Im no longer bothered by wait times for rides that I want to go on. If I see a 90 minute wait at Soace Mountain, it’s not as big of a deal now that I’m an adult. But for children waiting in a 90 minute line, it’s probably more of a chore for the parents


I remember waiting with our 6 year olds 90 minutes to go on Winnie The a Pooh.  We were like Are you Kidding?  We told them fine we will wait but we don’t want any complaining.  They spent 90 minutes polishing their haloes to go on a 7 minute ride.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Even though I don’t think it’ll be a big deal once the parks open, a reservation system with the pools might not be a bad idea. Call up a number in the morning, they confirm you don’t have a parks reservation and you get a guaranteed pool reservation. If it’s not full, then they proceed with normal operation



Haha, remember when it was a ridiculous rumour and mock worthy to have pool reservation times? Definitely better then lines!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Marthasor said:


> I agree.  That's how our local pool is doing it.  There are two, 4 1/2 hour pool sessions per day with an hour in between for cleaning.  They have a set capacity and the chairs are socially distanced.  You have to make a reservation and you can do it up to 3 days in advance.  You cannot make more than one reservation per day and you have to cancel the reservation if you don't intend to use it or your membership gets dinged.  They could easily do this through the MDE app and have it resort specific.  They could also do it like the ADR system - if you don't show up it's a $10 pp no show fee.



I could see this if it lasts ... But if it just a temporary thing until the parks open/for the holiday weekend then probably not worth implementing a new system

But if this stick around long term I think something should be done


----------



## Disneysoule

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha, remember when it was a ridiculous rumour and mock worthy to have pool reservation times? Definitely better then lines!


Ya right? Lol. I’m hoping WL pool won’t be crowded but after seeing these crowds today I’m not so sure. I’d rather a reservation any day!


----------



## princesscinderella

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


If this was today part of the reason this line was probably so long is that there was a really nasty thunderstorm for a few hours in the middle of the day which probably caused everyone to go to the pool once it stopped.  If it was a beautiful day it probably would not have been an issue, as it would have been more spread out.


----------



## Jrb1979

princesscinderella said:


> If this was today part of the reason this line was probably so long is that there was a really nasty thunderstorm for a few hours in the middle of the day which probably caused everyone to go to the pool once it stopped.  If it was a beautiful day it probably would not have been an issue, as it would have been more spread out.


Its not social distancing that's a problem. I think people's problem is the wait times


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> The narrative that you’re brave if you go and live life as normal and scared if you limit is ridiculous.


Just as ridiculous as the narrative that you are crazy if you are willing to go to the parks.  There are legitimate arguments to be made for both and the strength of those arguments depends on everyone’s own particular situation.


----------



## AmberMV

Bummer to hear about the pool wait at Kidani. We just came back in from the hot tub at Riviera and we had it to ourselves-seats 10 I think? Here is what the pools at Riviera look like right now, almost empty and sky is clear feels pretty good


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha, remember when it was a ridiculous rumour and mock worthy to have pool reservation times? Definitely better then lines!


I think the only unfair part of that original rumor was the amount of time you’d get a reservation for. I haven’t stayed at every resort, but don’t most resorts have 2 pools? Most of the 2nd pools are for DVC, but it should mitigate the crowds at least a little. I think most of the main pool areas should be big enough and More than accommodating enough to allow 4 hour reservations for groups that don’t have parks reservations.


----------



## princesscinderella

Jrb1979 said:


> Its not social distancing that's a problem. I think people's problem is the wait times


I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say.  I was not commenting about social distancing but the demand to use the pool was not allowed to be spaced out today due to the weather.


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> I think the only unfair part of that original rumor was the amount of time you’d get a reservation for. I haven’t stayed at every resort, but don’t most resorts have 2 pools? Most of the 2nd pools are for DVC, but it should mitigate the crowds at least a little. I think most of the main pool areas should be big enough and More than accommodating enough to allow 4 hour reservations for groups that don’t have parks reservations.


If reservations become a thing, I wonder how that would work if Jambo were to open 7/10. Would people be able to get a reservation for both pools? Would they restrict it to one reservation per room per day?

Here I am wondering about Disney pool reservations when it seems more and more likely that we may end up having to cancel our trip; pretty sure I’m just in denial and avoiding reality for now


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think part of the registering for pool time issue is also the amount of rain/storms the area gets.  If you sign up for 1pm-3pm you might just end up SOL.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Wonder if it’s worth it to make a cabana reservation at GF to guarantee pool admission? (Didn’t have to be a GF resort guest if I remember correctly.)


----------



## vinotinto

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


Happy to see the groups wearing masks and distancing. But, ouch, waiting for the pool in the heat of the summer. I wonder if they finally open the cabana rentals if that would guarantee that you can walk in.


----------



## vinotinto

princesscinderella said:


> Yes they had the entertainment.  I think if you request a different table if you feel uncomfortable I bet they will accommodate you.  The side rooms are much better.


Do you think you can view the dancers from the side rooms? We’ve always been seated in the main dining room.


----------



## jpeterson

vinotinto said:


> Do you think you can view the dancers from the side rooms? We’ve always been seated in the main dining room.


Last time we were in the side room they brought dancers in on a rotation. No idea if they are still doing that.


----------



## princesscinderella

vinotinto said:


> Do you think you can view the dancers from the side rooms? We’ve always been seated in the main dining room.





jpeterson said:


> Last time we were in the side room they brought dancers in on a rotation. No idea if they are still doing that.


 They did not have the dancers come around.  They did dance on the center platform.  We could see them at a distance but not the same as in the main room.


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> I think some will be low/lower than when park is completely open.  For example Winnie the Pooh, Little Mermaid, Tea Cups, maybe even Peter Pan.  Basically all the rides that normally only fit 1 party.  Things that have boats like Small World, Pirates etc might have longer waits if they're doing the every other row thing.


I agree & for us with a 2 yr old, that’s the appeal. We won’t ride anything with long waits.


----------



## LSUmiss

chicagoshannon said:


> That looks brutal.   Hopefully when the parks re open it won't be as much of an issue.


Especially since the parks will have such shortened hours.


----------



## Raggou

Oga’s started to take reservations again and I missed it yesterday  Couldn’t get a reservation for the 15th... sadness


----------



## Clockwork

Raggou said:


> Oga’s started to take reservations again and I missed it yesterday  Couldn’t get a reservation for the 15th... sadness


Keep trying they’ll open more as cancellations come in, you could also try standby on the day of, we did in February and waited about 20/30 min. You’ll get in.


----------



## Raggou

Clockwork said:


> Keep trying they’ll open more as cancellations come in, you could also try standby on the day of, we did in February and waited about 20/30 min. You’ll get in.



Also savi’s still isn’t set to open right?


----------



## Clockwork

Raggou said:


> Also savi’s still isn’t set to open right?


As far as I am aware only Droid Depot is now.


----------



## skeeter31

Raggou said:


> Also savi’s still isn’t set to open right?


The lead actor position for Savi’s is part of the actors equity union that hasn’t negotiated a return to work contract with Disney.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Marthasor said:


> I agree.  That's how our local pool is doing it.  There are two, 4 1/2 hour pool sessions per day with an hour in between for cleaning.  They have a set capacity and the chairs are socially distanced.  You have to make a reservation and you can do it up to 3 days in advance.  You cannot make more than one reservation per day and you have to cancel the reservation if you don't intend to use it or your membership gets dinged.  They could easily do this through the MDE app and have it resort specific.  They could also do it like the ADR system - if you don't show up it's a $10 pp no show fee.



Ours is even more broken up - four 1 1/2 hour sessions per day (with a 10 minute break during the 90 minutes, so 80 minutes of total swim time and 10 minutes of deck sunshine) with a 30 minute sanitation/cleaning break between each session.  You also have to sign up online by the day prior and you can only get 1 slot per day.  If it storms in your slot, you can standby for another one.

We do not have a no show fee, thankfully...although that's probably b/c our lifeguards hear thunder if a truck goes by (and then it's 45 minutes til you can go in)...so some folks see dark clouds or the %s in the morning, and just skip their slot...


----------



## brockash

TwoMisfits said:


> Ours is even more broken up - four 1 1/2 hour sessions per day (with a 10 minute break during the 90 minutes, so 80 minutes of total swim time and 10 minutes of deck sunshine) with a 30 minute sanitation/cleaning break between each session.  You also have to sign up online by the day prior and you can only get 1 slot per day.  If it storms in your slot, you can standby for another one.
> 
> We do not have a no show fee, thankfully...although that's probably b/c our lifeguards hear thunder if a truck goes by (and then it's 45 minutes til you can go in)...so some folks see dark clouds or the %s in the morning, and just skip their slot...


Wow...I'm not sure that would even be worth it at that point.  I wonder why they don't/can't do longer reservation periods.


----------



## OKWFan88

Has anyone got any inside info on when dining reservations will open up for all people? I arrive in 10 days and still can't reserve any dining


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

OKWFan88 said:


> Has anyone got any inside info on when dining reservations will open up for all people? I arrive in 10 days and still can't reserve any dining


I don’t know, but do you personally have any friend or family member who had cancelled reservations that could do them for you? I’m making my brothers, his June trip was canceled but he preemptively cancelled his own dining, so it’s not open for him.


----------



## OKWFan88

HuskerFaninIL said:


> I don’t know, but do you personally have any friend or family member who had cancelled reservations that could do them for you? I’m making my brothers, his June trip was canceled but he preemptively cancelled his own dining, so it’s not open for him.


Good idea, but unfortunately don't have any family members who have had cancelled reservations. I am wondering if they open reservations to all on July 11th, once the parks officially open...


----------



## Doingitagain

I am struggling to keep up with this thread...is there another thread with just operational updates?  I like the news only one, but I find feedback from others experiences to be helpful.  Or can we separate the Covid back and forth into another thread on the community board?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Doingitagain said:


> I am struggling to keep up with this thread...is there another thread with just operational updates?  I like the news only one, but I find feedback from others experiences to be helpful.  Or can we separate the Covid back and forth into another thread on the community board?



The rumors and news threads are for discussion and speculation, perhaps a TPAS thread like this would be more of what you’re looking for.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-covid-19-operations-info-thread.3795738/page-402#post-62092887


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Last night we put on the 4th Fireworks from MK from 2018 that they were streaming and then right after came up a taping of Happily Ever After

The crowd shots threw me so much as just mentally are in "no crowds" now and sort of gave me anxiety.  Also made me wonder when/if we will ever get back to that point.  I am sure they will expand capacity at some point but the thought of 40,000 people in the hub watching fireworks seems like sooooo far off


----------



## Doingitagain

MickeyWaffles said:


> The rumors and news threads are for discussion and speculation, perhaps a TPAS thread like this would be more of what you’re looking for.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-covid-19-operations-info-thread.3795738/page-402#post-62092887


Exactly what I was looking for, thank you so much!!!


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Last night we put on the 4th Fireworks from MK from 2018 that they were streaming and then right after came up a taping of Happily Ever After
> 
> The crowd shots threw me so much as just mentally are in "no crowds" now and sort of gave me anxiety.  Also made me wonder when/if we will ever get back to that point.  I am sure they will expand capacity at some point but the thought of 40,000 people in the hub watching fireworks seems like sooooo far off


I find crowd shots disturbing also even when I know it’s from before all this madness. It truly does seem like something from a different time. I hope a vaccine is available soon and we can get back to mass gatherings but it does seem far off.


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Last night we put on the 4th Fireworks from MK from 2018 that they were streaming and then right after came up a taping of Happily Ever After
> 
> The crowd shots threw me so much as just mentally are in "no crowds" now and sort of gave me anxiety.  Also made me wonder when/if we will ever get back to that point.  I am sure they will expand capacity at some point but the thought of 40,000 people in the hub watching fireworks seems like sooooo far off



I had the ResortTV1 stream on last night also and had the same reaction to the crowds.  It definitely seems like something we won't go back to anytime soon, if ever.  From someone who tended to get sick toward the end of almost every WDW vacation, I think some good changes can come out of all of this in terms of public health moving forward.


----------



## Dulcee

Take a day off from this thread for the 4th and it takes me all morning to catch back up!

Lovely to see some of the resort photos and confirmation of transportation openings. 

 We’re in vacation prep mode here and I will say I was grateful that we were easily able to find hand sanitizer, masks and cleaning products to take to the beach next week. Also spoke to a nurse friend who said that having weeks of PPE on hand, along with some treatment protocols in place of “flying blind”, has significantly increased the morale level of staff on her covid ward compared to weeks ago. All good news regardless of where you stand on the stay home/risk taking debate.

 We stopped to grab lunch out a restaurant for the first time since February and realized we feel much more comfortable dining outside. Need to do some reservation swapping I think for Disney in August... Spice Road Table here we come .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*NEWS*

Disney adds back in more park pass inventory as resort guests cancel trips (seems like just back to that "bucket" not reallocation)

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...k-pass-inventory-for-previously-filled-dates/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> I had the ResortTV1 stream on last night also and had the same reaction to the crowds.  It definitely seems like something we won't go back to anytime soon, if ever.  From someone who tended to get sick toward the end of almost every WDW vacation, I think some good changes can come out of all of this in terms of public health moving forward.



Yeah, we had a not so great experience last trip trying to watch HAE to the point my kids say they don't want to ever watch it again in person - so I would welcome some adjustment from the point it was at


----------



## LiteBrite

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we had a not so great experience last trip trying to watch HAE to the point my kids say they don't want to ever watch it again in person - so I would welcome some adjustment from the point it was at



Agreed - and not even just from the point of view of viruses, but as a person with mild claustrophobia, I haven't been able to bring myself to even attempt to deal with those HEA crowds.  Just thinking about it gives me the heebie jeebies.  Then when you add our collective new way of looking at crowds... shudder.


----------



## TomServo27

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we had a not so great experience last trip trying to watch HAE to the point my kids say they don't want to ever watch it again in person - so I would welcome some adjustment from the point it was at


The problem is the projections are so good everyone wants to be in front of the castle. With wishes it did not seems as necessary to be in front of the castle so it helped spread the crowds out. If HEA wasn’t as good as it is I wouldn’t put up with the madness for sure.


----------



## KBoopaloo

LiteBrite said:


> Agreed - and not even just from the point of view of viruses, but as a person with mild claustrophobia, I haven't been able to bring myself to even attempt to deal with those HEA crowds.  Just thinking about it gives me the heebie jeebies.  Then when you add our collective new way of looking at crowds... shudder.


I tried to watch the projection show that they used to show before or after Wishes (Celebrate the Magic?) once and it was so brutal getting around on Main Street that I swore never again. Now if I watch any fireworks at MK I do it from the New Fantasyland area. You miss all the projections obviously and the angle is different but there is usually hardly anyone around and I still find it pretty magical.


----------



## Racheldb

Dulcee said:


> Take a day off from this thread for the 4th and it takes me all morning to catch back up!
> 
> Lovely to see some of the resort photos and confirmation of transportation openings.
> 
> We’re in vacation prep mode here and I will say I was grateful that we were easily able to find hand sanitizer, masks and cleaning products to take to the beach next week. Also spoke to a nurse friend who said that having weeks of PPE on hand, along with some treatment protocols in place of “flying blind”, has significantly increased the morale level of staff on her covid ward compared to weeks ago. All good news regardless of where you stand on the stay home/risk taking debate.
> 
> We stopped to grab lunch out a restaurant for the first time since February and realized we feel much more comfortable dining outside. Need to do some reservation swapping I think for Disney in August... Spice Road Table here we come .


We've discovered we feel much more comfortable with outdoor dining as well and are rethinking some of our dining reservations.  Our trip begins July 14th.  I will probably be switching some of these reservations today and investigating what locations offer patio dining.  On the plus side, this will probably get me to try some restaurants I wouldn't have tried before!


----------



## BrianR

Since I have a track record of getting the off topic stuff in this thread deleted when I finally reply to it, let's try this question again:

Is there a list of places that are taking ADRs with outdoor seating?  I'd rather keep the risk a little further down and sweat.  I know Tony's and The Plaza have some outdoor tables, and Homecoming added that whole patio.  Any others I'm missing here?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Jrb1979 said:


> I think people are in for a real surprise thinking wait times will be low. For me personally long wait times don't bother me much. I'm used to waiting over 2 hrs for the better rides at parks.



To be fair, it's understandable why they would. Both the Asian Disney parks opened to relatively short/shortER wait times than usual. And, not to compare apples and oranges, but if they've been paying attention to Universal...none of the rides there have come consistently over the 1 hour wait time. Hagrids sometimes peaks at an hour, but usually evens out. 

Yes, I know, Universal and Disney are different beasts. But, I just can't imagine why Disney would choose not to use virtual queues, seeing how it has worked at UO. Why in the world would Disney rather have people waiting in line, than much more happily NOT waiting in line, and experiencing some attractions multiple times because they have the extra time to do so? I'm getting off track. 

The point is....we know lower wait times CAN be done. Disney is just choosing not to do it. 




AmberMV said:


> We did get the Ricotta and it was wonderful, make sure you do ricotta, tomato marmalade and olive oil for the full flavor profile!



Oh man.....amazing. 

I was planning to go to the Topolinos Lounge for this dish alone. The dish alone. And me alone. 

I'm glad it's as phenomenal as I imagined.


----------



## yulilin3

@BrianR  Limited outdoor seating restaurants at parks taking ADR
MK Tony's
Epcot Rose and Crown, Spice Road Table, Via Napoli
DHS Brown Derby
AK
The Plaza doesn't have outdoor seating


----------



## mmackeymouse

BrianR said:


> Since I have a track record of getting the off topic stuff in this thread deleted when I finally reply to it, let's try this question again:
> 
> Is there a list of places that are taking ADRs with outdoor seating?  I'd rather keep the risk a little further down and sweat.  I know Tony's and The Plaza have some outdoor tables, and Homecoming added that whole patio.  Any others I'm missing here?



There was a thread over on the restaurant board about outdoor restaurants. I feel like most of them are typically quick service.

There is the Brown Derby lounge. 

D-Luxe Burger has a fantastic porch. We just love that spot. No, it's not a table service/ADR type restaurant, but it's definitely one of our fave outdoor seating options.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just saw this.. not sure if it’s been posted — if so please delete @rteetz 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...k-pass-inventory-for-previously-filled-dates/


----------



## NWOhiogal

Florida had 11,000+ new COVID cases on Friday. Honestly, I don't think WDW should open. But, probably too late to change anything now.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I know, Universal and Disney are different beasts. But, I just can't imagine why Disney would choose not to use virtual queues, seeing how it has worked at UO. Why in the world would Disney rather have people waiting in line, than much more happily NOT waiting in line, and experiencing some attractions multiple times because they have the extra time to do so? I'm getting off track.



Disney wants people in the lines to spread them out. It’s pretty logical. What will all these people be doing waiting for their virtual queue besides crowding the shops, walkways, QS tables they aren’t even using to eat at, etc. There’s not as many crowd eaters like parades, stage shows, character meet and greets, etc. Having people in the physical lines keep the general areas less busy and ensures better physical distancing out there. They need people to be in the ride lines.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney wants people in the lines to spread them out. It’s pretty logical. What will all these people be doing waiting for their virtual queue besides crowding the shops, walkways, QS tables they aren’t even using to eat at, etc. There’s no parade. No outdoor stage shows. Having people in the physical lines keep the general areas less busy and ensures better physical distancing out there.



Yes, I know "why" they are doing it. 

But again, not to harp on Universal, but if they can make it work, Disney can make it work. No, they are not the exact same thing....but UO also has common areas, walkways to worry about. UO also has parades and stage shows shut down. They are not THAT far apart. 

Disney ingenuity reigns above all. So, like I said.....if there was a way to spread people out, but by use of VQ or whatever, keep wait times low, Disney could do it. Disney CAN do it. They are just choosing not to. 

By the way, that's not a criticism. It's just an acknowledgement of fact. Disney's way to address this is to have long lines to keep people out of the walkways. That's one way to do it. I think they had other options; they chose to go this direction. That's their right and prerogative. 

Now, I've said it before and I'll say it again.....it will backfire on them, because (many) people are not going to want to wait in the long lines, so they will just go out and meander on Main Street, go into shops, etc anyway. Their better bet is to have moderate wait times....long enough to absorb the crowds, but short enough that people don't just bypass the attraction.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I know "why" they are doing it.
> 
> But again, not to harp on Universal, but if they can make it work, Disney can make it work. No, they are not the exact same thing....but UO also has common areas, walkways to worry about. UO also has parades and stage shows shut down. They are not THAT far apart.
> 
> Disney ingenuity reigns above all. So, like I said.....if there was a way to spread people out, but by use of VQ or whatever, keep wait times low, Disney could do it. Disney CAN do it. They are just choosing not to.
> 
> By the way, that's not a criticism. It's just an acknowledgement of fact. Disney's way to address this is to have long lines to keep people out of the walkways. That's one way to do it. I think they had other options; they chose to go this direction. That's their right and prerogative.
> 
> Now, I've said it before and I'll say it again.....it will backfire on them, because (many) people are not going to want to wait in the long lines, so they will just go out and meander on Main Street, go into shops, etc anyway. Their better bet is to have moderate wait times....long enough to absorb the crowds, but short enough that people don't just bypass the attraction.



Pretty much every attraction in the Universal parks is spread out.  But, in MK, you can walk from Fantasyland to Fantasyland attraction in about 1 minute...that's probably the difference...Universal, even with VQ, has "spread" b/c of the sheer volume of walking...it's not EPCOT, but it's close...


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, we had a not so great experience last trip trying to watch HAE to the point my kids say they don't want to ever watch it again in person - so I would welcome some adjustment from the point it was at


Yeah, same here. I've only tried it in MK twice - nightmare both times plus horrible viewing spots. Every other time I make sure we have an ADR at the Contemporary and watch it from there. 

If things ever go back to "normal," I may opt for a one-time-only dessert party. Then just watch it on Youtube if I ever get the urge haha.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

sara_s said:


> Yeah, same here. I've only tried it in MK twice - nightmare both times plus horrible viewing spots. Every other time I make sure we have an ADR at the Contemporary and watch it from there.
> 
> If things ever go back to "normal," I may opt for a one-time-only dessert party. Then just watch it on Youtube if I ever get the urge haha.


Try going to contemporary and watching it from one of the higher balconies.


----------



## Katrina Y

Doingitagain said:


> I am struggling to keep up with this thread...is there another thread with just operational updates?  I like the news only one, but I find feedback from others experiences to be helpful.  Or can we separate the Covid back and forth into another thread on the community board?


News Round Up 2020


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I know "why" they are doing it.
> 
> But again, not to harp on Universal, but if they can make it work, Disney can make it work. No, they are not the exact same thing....but UO also has common areas, walkways to worry about. UO also has parades and stage shows shut down. They are not THAT far apart.
> 
> Disney ingenuity reigns above all. So, like I said.....if there was a way to spread people out, but by use of VQ or whatever, keep wait times low, Disney could do it. Disney CAN do it. They are just choosing not to.
> 
> By the way, that's not a criticism. It's just an acknowledgement of fact. Disney's way to address this is to have long lines to keep people out of the walkways. That's one way to do it. I think they had other options; they chose to go this direction. That's their right and prerogative.
> 
> Now, I've said it before and I'll say it again.....it will backfire on them, because (many) people are not going to want to wait in the long lines, so they will just go out and meander on Main Street, go into shops, etc anyway. Their better bet is to have moderate wait times....long enough to absorb the crowds, but short enough that people don't just bypass the attraction.



Perhaps they don’t want to deal with/dedicate resources to the potential technical issues associated with VQs model. Look at the bright side - no one will be whining about the VQs not working. I’d trust what the Disney operations team decides to do to manage and spread the crowd in their own parks. There are clearly reasons they aren’t implementing this and it’s sure easy to armchair quarterback from
home without access to any data.

Without FP stopping and starting standby, the lines will likely move more swiftly. Maybe wait until the parks are open and there’s actual data before saying standby only is going to backfire.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.


I worried about everyone saying no parks open would be fine, they would just spend the day at the pool...
As far as this goes at Kidsni there is zero excuse for Disney not opening the pool at Jambo to relieve this pressure. They knew what their bookings looked like, they knew people going had nothing to do. A 5yo could have told them everyone would go to the pool


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

TheMaxRebo said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney adds back in more park pass inventory as resort guests cancel trips (seems like just back to that "bucket" not reallocation)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...k-pass-inventory-for-previously-filled-dates/


Well at least some people are seeing what’s happening and realizing they shouldn’t be going right now.


----------



## sara_s

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Try going to contemporary and watching it from one of the higher balconies.


We did! It was great!


----------



## LSUmiss

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Well at least some people are seeing what’s happening and realizing they shouldn’t be going right now.


Good! So it makes it that much safer & less crowded for those of us who are still going.


----------



## Racheldb

BrianR said:


> Since I have a track record of getting the off topic stuff in this thread deleted when I finally reply to it, let's try this question again:
> 
> Is there a list of places that are taking ADRs with outdoor seating?  I'd rather keep the risk a little further down and sweat.  I know Tony's and The Plaza have some outdoor tables, and Homecoming added that whole patio.  Any others I'm missing here?


There are several places in Disney Springs that have outdoor seating...The Boathouse, STK, Raglan Road, Frontera Cocina, Terralina, Paddlefish. It's much more limited in the parks...Hollywood Brown Derby Lounge, Rose & Crown Pub, Spice Road Table...


----------



## rpb718

sara_s said:


> Yeah, same here. I've only tried it in MK twice - nightmare both times plus horrible viewing spots. Every other time I make sure we have an ADR at the Contemporary and watch it from there.
> 
> If things ever go back to "normal," I may opt for a one-time-only dessert party. Then just watch it on Youtube if I ever get the urge haha.



I mentioned long ago in March or early April - possibly in this thread - that there would be long term psychological effects for otherwise normal young children to suddenly have an aversion to crowds.  I failed at the time to consider how this would effect a lot of folks after a prolonged period of relative isolation.  I'm starting to find myself feeling uncomfortable when I see older YouTube videos of how crowds in the parks used to be for otherwise normal times.   And don't me going on looking at any vlogger of the boarding group process for RoTR at HS.

I have a feeling in the foreseeable future once paid options begin to return, all dessert and after hours parties or really ANY paid options that allow for enjoying parks or attractions or experiences amid reduced crowds will certainly become almost instant sell-outs.


----------



## Disneylover99

LSUmiss said:


> Good! So it makes it that much safer & less crowded for those of us who are still going.


There are many people who are beginning to realize they shouldn’t go, but that doesn’t mean they will actually cancel/postpone and decide not to go. They may be thinking along the same lines as you...... Lots will cancel now, so it should be safer.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney wants people in the lines to spread them out. It’s pretty logical. What will all these people be doing waiting for their virtual queue besides crowding the shops, walkways, QS tables they aren’t even using to eat at, etc. There’s not as many crowd eaters like parades, stage shows, character meet and greets, etc. Having people in the physical lines keep the general areas less busy and ensures better physical distancing out there. They need people to be in the ride lines.



I know that I would actually be in a different ride line while waiting for the virtual ride time.  We have a trip coming up on July 24th and Sept. 2nd travelling from Michigan.  I am waiting to see how things go and how the lines are when they open to make a final decision on cancelling or not.  We never wait any longer than 1/2 hour or so for a ride.  I have always had a fast pass for the "big rides" when we go or went for rope drop, emh, emm, dah to avoid the long waits.  We have already had to cancel two trips due to park closure and are so excited to see Galaxy's Edge (Huge Star Wars fans, just missed opening last year), but if lines are 2 hours, I will cancel and we will go another time.


----------



## Jothmas

BrianR said:


> Since I have a track record of getting the off topic stuff in this thread deleted when I finally reply to it, let's try this question again:
> 
> Is there a list of places that are taking ADRs with outdoor seating?  I'd rather keep the risk a little further down and sweat.  I know Tony's and The Plaza have some outdoor tables, and Homecoming added that whole patio.  Any others I'm missing here?


The Plaza would be a great place for Disney to take advantage of smaller crowds and set up some outdoor dining. They could easily close off the walkway in front of the restaurant and set up outdoor seating. It would still be a lovely view of the castle and be a nice experience.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Well at least some people are seeing what’s happening and realizing they shouldn’t be going right now.



For crying out loud, can you please give it a rest?  Everyone knows your feelings on the subject.


----------



## LSUmiss

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> There was a poster who said the same thing about her April trip back in February.  She was so happy so many people were canceling becuase of coronavirus because it would mean lower lines for her.  It did not work out well for her in the end.


Really don’t think they’ll close this time so don’t think it’ll be the same. Do you have a trip planned that you come here to read actual news or do you just pop in to antagonize ppl?


----------



## Dulcee

Jothmas said:


> The Plaza would be a great place for Disney to take advantage of smaller crowds and set up some outdoor dining. They could easily close off the walkway in front of the restaurant and set up outdoor seating. It would still be a lovely view of the castle and be a nice experience.


I'm actually kind of surprised disney hasn't taken advantage of trying to set up more outdoor options. Although I guess the food and wine festival set up does achieve this to some degree.


----------



## Lewisc

dancergirlsmom said:


> are so excited to see Galaxy's Edge (Huge Star Wars fans, just missed opening last year), but if lines are 2 hours, I will cancel and we will go another time.


You might as well cancel your trip now. Announced social distancing policies will slash capacity on both of the new star wars attractions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> I mentioned long ago in March or early April - possibly in this thread - that there would be long term psychological effects for otherwise normal young children to suddenly have an aversion to crowds.  I failed at the time to consider how this would effect a lot of folks after a prolonged period of relative isolation.  I'm starting to find myself feeling uncomfortable when I see older YouTube videos of how crowds in the parks used to be for otherwise normal times.   And don't me going on looking at any vlogger of the boarding group process for RoTR at HS.
> 
> I have a feeling in the foreseeable future once paid options begin to return, all dessert and after hours parties or really ANY paid options that allow for enjoying parks or attractions or experiences amid reduced crowds will certainly become almost instant sell-outs.



I think there are so many people who got restless and bored and gave up any idea of distancing or quarantining after a couple months that there won’t be any major worries of people being afraid to gather in crowded places. Way too many are doing it already.


----------



## OKWFan88

In regards to tickets sales for 2020. I know they said later this summer for that, maybe they are waiting to see how everything unfolds once they re-open and then more info will come out.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Perhaps they don’t want to deal with/dedicate resources to the potential technical issues associated with VQs model. Look at the bright side - no one will be whining about the VQs not working. I’d trust what the Disney operations team decides to do to manage and spread the crowd in their own parks. There are clearly reasons they aren’t implementing this and it’s sure easy to armchair quarterback from
> home without access to any data.
> 
> Without FP stopping and starting standby, the lines will likely move more swiftly. *Maybe wait until the parks are open and there’s actual data before saying standby only is going to backfire.*



I totally agree. That's been my plan all along, to wait until the parks are open to see how the flow is. Right now, all I have to go on is anecdotal from other parks, which may or may not be applicable. 

But, when I see people on the thread talking about how long the lines will be, one person even said they anticipated consistent 3 hour waits for the e-ticket rides.....I tend to get triggered. I hope they are wrong. 

Like you said, using FP as standby should help. 





gottalovepluto said:


> I worried about everyone saying no parks open would be fine, they would just spend the day at the pool...
> As far as this goes at Kidsni there is zero excuse for Disney not opening the pool at Jambo to relieve this pressure. They knew what their bookings looked like, they knew people going had nothing to do. A 5yo could have told them everyone would go to the pool



I am completely with you on this...I feel like DVC really screwed the pooch with AKV. All the other resorts they seem to have done well, kept under control. 

To open one pool, when another pool is available. To only open 2 restaurants...it just seems absolutely ridiculous. Like you said, zero excuse. 

And to read that when JH re-opens, they are not going to re-open any of the shops/restaurants...it just seems like absolute lunacy.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dreamit said:


> At least through September, Delta has reduced capacity on their flights, including blocking the middle seats. They’re also being great about flight changes.


When I moved my flight from March to July the agent on the phone told me I wouldn’t be allowed to move it again, and that they’ve ended allowing people to change flights.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I had thought VQ’s would have been used in the way they were for ROTR, not used to eliminate waiting but to control the number of people in the queues.

My uneducated guess is that they aren’t because of potential tech issues not because of too many people spilling out into the park. VQ’s didn’t have to mean people out of lines.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lewisc said:


> You might as well cancel your trip now. Announced social distancing policies will slash capacity on both of the new star wars attractions.



I think we will have to see how things balance out - how does the reduced capacity for the rides compare to reduced crowds in the parks as a whole and also the impact of no fast pass, what will that do to the standby lines

I definitely don't think popular rides will be walk ons but will something like the Falcon have 30mins? 60mins? 120mins?  I don't know.  Other than Rise I would be surprised if things are more than and hour consistently but guess we shall see


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Really curious to see how RotR performs. Shades of pre COVID life lol.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really curious to see how RotR performs. Shades of pre COVID life lol.



1/2 the attendance will be on line at RotR at all times, every other ride in the park will be essentially walk-on is my guess.


----------



## Amy11401

Racheldb said:


> We've discovered we feel much more comfortable with outdoor dining as well and are rethinking some of our dining reservations.  Our trip begins July 14th.  I will probably be switching some of these reservations today and investigating what locations offer patio dining.  On the plus side, this will probably get me to try some restaurants I wouldn't have tried before!


I agree about being much more comfortable with outdoor dining than indoor dining.  So when you make an ADR, there is no way for you say you want to sit outdoors verses indoor.  So I guess when you show up for your ADR, you just let them know that you want to sit outdoors and then just wait if all outdoor tables are full. What do you think will happen if outdoor dining becomes a very popular choice and it backs up alot?


----------



## Jothmas

LSUmiss said:


> Good! So it makes it that much safer & less crowded for those of us who are still going.


It’s always better to reserve anything you might use as soon as you are able and then drop the reservations later when your plans are more certain. I always took it as a given that people would make park and restaurant reservations during the recent gold rush that they would later cancel. It’s just like fastpasses and the way ADRs have always been. There will be available space opening up for parks and restaurants the day before or day of when people cancel like they normally do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> 1/2 the attendance will be on line at RotR at all times, every other ride in the park will be essentially walk-on is my guess.



I meant the reliability. Did time and some rest help? Will snacks and Chewy make some sort of distanced appearance? What happens when the queue needs to be dumped?


----------



## Jrb1979

Another update from the same poster at WDWmagic. It certainly doesn't feel like a magical place to be at all right now.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Jothmas said:


> The Plaza would be a great place for Disney to take advantage of smaller crowds and set up some outdoor dining. They could easily close off the walkway in front of the restaurant and set up outdoor seating. It would still be a lovely view of the castle and be a nice experience.


I agree and it seems like they could get creative with some other spots around the parks as well - maybe block off a small area near Liberty Tree Tavern in MK, Yak and Yeti in DAK, the patio area near Brown Derby that used to be for Starring Rolls Bakery, etc. I don’t think Florida is shutting down in any real way again but I could see a roll back on indoor dining again if cases don’t go down soon (even just a capacity limit) so Disney should be prepping for that. Lots of restaurants where I am are offering outdoor dining in creative ways that they never did before.


----------



## JacknSally

*@yulilin3 - I’m sorry, I think you’ve posted this before, but I lost it. Would you mind sharing what parks you’ll be at when for your livestreams this week and next?*


----------



## Racheldb

Amy11401 said:


> I agree about being much more comfortable with outdoor dining than indoor dining.  So when you make an ADR, there is no way for you say you want to sit outdoors verses indoor.  So I guess when you show up for your ADR, you just let them know that you want to sit outdoors and then just wait if all outdoor tables are full. What do you think will happen if outdoor dining becomes a very popular choice and it backs up alot?


I was wondering about this as well!  I wish there was a way you could request patio dining when making your dining reservation.  Or maybe there is a way and I'm just not aware?


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *@yulilin3 - I’m sorry, I think you’ve posted this before, but I lost it. Would you mind sharing what parks you’ll be at when for your livestreams this week and next?*


For sure mk on Tuesday and Thursday for this week


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> 1/2 the attendance will be on line at RotR at all times, every other ride in the park will be essentially walk-on is my guess.


Maybe...most people have never rode MMRR or MFSR either though...


----------



## mmackeymouse

dancergirlsmom said:


> I know that I would actually be in a different ride line while waiting for the virtual ride time.  We have a trip coming up on July 24th and Sept. 2nd travelling from Michigan.  I am waiting to see how things go and how the lines are when they open to make a final decision on cancelling or not.  We never wait any longer than 1/2 hour or so for a ride.  I have always had a fast pass for the "big rides" when we go or went for rope drop, emh, emm, dah to avoid the long waits.  We have already had to cancel two trips due tot park closure and are so excited to see Galaxy's Edge (Huge Star Wars fans, just missed opening last year), but if lines are 2 hours, I will cancel and we will go another time.



And that's kind of the thing that we joke about...half joke, half truth anyway...Disney has trained us. Disney has conditioned us. And now, they are expecting flexibility out of the very people they have conditioned to be methodical. If it weren't so true, it would be funny. 

I think the one trouble I foresee are that the people who are coming back to the parks (for the most part) are not the people who wait in standby lines. They are the FP or bust people. They are the walkon or bust people. They are the EMH/EMM people. They are the ropedrop then back to our resort when things get busy people. They are the "We'll just hop to another park if things seem crazy people." These are the people with such a deep passion for Disney, they long for the nostalgia. 

There is also the DVC and AP component of it where....this isn't a once in a lifetime thing. They are going to be back another day. So, they are more likely to just...stroll down Main Street, go into the shops, and enjoy "just being," rather than wait in line for an hour for Small World. Or 2 hours for Splash Mountain. 

Like I said....for the most part. Not everyone will be a certain way. But, I think a large majority of the people coming back to the parks are non-standby people. So, how the two dichotomies will reconcile will be interesting to see.


----------



## Jothmas

Amy11401 said:


> I agree about being much more comfortable with outdoor dining than indoor dining.  So when you make an ADR, there is no way for you say you want to sit outdoors verses indoor.  So I guess when you show up for your ADR, you just let them know that you want to sit outdoors and then just wait if all outdoor tables are full. What do you think will happen if outdoor dining becomes a very popular choice and it backs up alot?


That’s the thing. Just because a restaurant has some outdoor tables doesn’t mean any will be available for you. If outdoor dining is essential, it may be better to stick with QS.


----------



## Racheldb

Jothmas said:


> That’s the thing. Just because a restaurant has some outdoor tables doesn’t mean any will be available for you. If outdoor dining is essential, it may be better to stick with QS.


This is a great point.  I'm trying to be open and if I am unable to get patio seating at restaurants, then I will explore more QS options.  There are some great QS locations!


----------



## The Expert

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506492
> 
> Saw this posted by DisneyDebRob on WDWmagic.



We're staying at Kidani July 23-27 and we spend a lot of time at the Maji Pool Bar. Does anyone know if these lines applied to the bar areas as well, or if you're just going to the bar, can you get in that back entrance?


----------



## Dulcee

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506554
> 
> Another update from the same poster at WDWmagic. It certainly doesn't feel like a magical place to be at all right now.


I think it depends on your viewpoint. When I read this I thought “nice to see they are taking reasonable precautions.” It made me feel more confident that the chairs will be clean if I was to sit down on them and that they thought ahead to how to run the slides in a safer fashion.


----------



## CastAStone

The Expert said:


> We're staying at Kidani July 23-27 and we spend a lot of time at the Maji Pool Bar. Does anyone know if these lines applied to the bar areas as well, or if you're just going to the bar, can you get in that back entrance?


Especially with Maji as the only QS option open...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Racheldb said:


> This is a great point.  I'm trying to be open and if I am unable to get patio seating at restaurants, then I will explore more QS options.  There are some great QS locations!



I don’t know if it’s been mentioned, Geyser Point Bar and Grill is open at WL and is open air. Not sure what the rules are accessing it right now.


----------



## mattpeto

TomServo27 said:


> The problem is the projections are so good everyone wants to be in front of the castle. With wishes it did not seems as necessary to be in front of the castle so it helped spread the crowds out. If HEA wasn’t as good as it is I wouldn’t put up with the madness for sure.



I guess I’m different then most...

I look forward for the day when I can put my arms on all of your shoulders, especially my wife and daughters and my parents- all locked in, all without masks and enjoy the whole freakin’ show.  I can’t wait to waddle out of Main Street in a huge crowd, without worrying about Covid-19, in fact I’ll never look at a mass gathering again after this is over.
l’ll have the same vibes entering and leaving Lincoln Financial Field or Citizen Banks Park.

But all of that, feels like the point of HEA song itself, especially now.


----------



## Racheldb

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know if it’s been mentioned, Geyser Point Bar and Grill is open at WL and is open air. Not sure what the rules are accessing it right now.


Thanks!  I hadn't considered Geyser Point!  I will look in to it.  I'm trying to get it all figured out today so we have a plan as we are 8 days away!


----------



## glocker

Racheldb said:


> This is a great point.  I'm trying to be open and if I am unable to get patio seating at restaurants, then I will explore more QS options.  There are some great QS locations!


But what of the reservation deposit? If you show up and decide to eat elsewhere, does Disney charge you $35.00?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I meant the reliability. Did time and some rest help? Will snacks and Chewy make some sort of distanced appearance? What happens when the queue needs to be dumped?



Unfortunately I seriously doubt theyve been running it enough to have those issues worked out. Should be interesting how they disperse guests when it breaks down. Luckily this isn’t 2 years ago where there was really nothing to do at the park. If/when the ride breaks down, there’s enough around DHS to do for those guests


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> And 15000+ yesterday,but man that Florida Governor did a great thing by working to open Disney. Now people can come visit and take this crap all over the country. Hopefully other states start mandatory quarantine from a Florida visit to make it a little inconvenient. Buy I'm sure the Moderator will pull my comment because you can't state you option anywhere.


Hilarious.

If that was the case this thread would’ve been closed months ago.


----------



## Jothmas

Jrb1979 said:


> Another update from the same poster at WDWmagic. It certainly doesn't feel like a magical place to be at all right now.


I live by myself and have had to work from home for four months and literally only leave my home once or twice a week. It’s not going to take a lot for something to be magical for me right now.


----------



## TomServo27

mattpeto said:


> I guess I’m different then most...
> 
> I look forward for the day when I can put my arms on all of your shoulders, especially my wife and daughters and my parents- all locked in, all without masks and enjoy the whole freakin’ show.  I can’t wait to waddle out of Main Street in a huge crowd, without worrying about Covid-19, in fact I’ll never look at a mass gathering again after this is over.
> l’ll have the same vibes entering and leaving Lincoln Financial Field or Citizen Banks Park.
> 
> But all of that, feels like the point of HEA song itself, especially now.


I look forward to complaining about Karen holding her iPad Over her head to video HEA. Then I will feel like things are back normal.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> Unfortunately I seriously doubt theyve been running it enough to have those issues worked out. Should be interesting how they disperse guests when it breaks down. Luckily this isn’t 2 years ago where there was really nothing to do at the park. If/when the ride breaks down, there’s enough around DHS to do for those guests



True, but the crowds would have been much less at DHS as well. So, it might make it even.


----------



## Racheldb

glocker said:


> But what of the reservation deposit? If you show up and decide to eat elsewhere, does Disney charge you $35.00?


That's a good question.  What if I show up at any restaurant that I have a reservation for and I am not thrilled with the "social distancing" or the actions that they are taking?  Or if I want patio and there is a huge wait?  Could we decide to not eat there and would we be charged the $35 fee?  I do not know the answer to that question.  My daughter pointed out to me yesterday, that there is a section when making a reservation for noting allergies and any other special requests.  I wonder if I could have put my preference for outdoor dining in that section?


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> If that was the case this thread wouldn’t been closed months ago.


Thank you for all you do and I am sorry I add to your work load at times.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder what the RotR rope drop looks like. Sure the park capacity is limited, but there will no doubt be some sort of crowd there, if anywhere. Do they make efforts to distance the crowd walking there? In the best of times they had a hard time controlling the crowds for more popular rides.

Lots to watch for at DHS in the first bit.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Racheldb said:


> That's a good question.  What if I show up at any restaurant that I have a reservation for and I am not thrilled with the "social distancing" or the actions that they are taking?  Or if I want patio and there is a huge wait?  Could we decide to not eat there and would we be charged the $35 fee?  I do not know the answer to that question.  My daughter pointed out to me yesterday, that there is a section when making a reservation for noting allergies and any other special requests.  I wonder if I could have put my preference for outdoor dining in that section?



Not 100% sure but I believe in the past just checking in was enough to waive the charge, so if the wait was too long for you you could walk away without being charged after you’ve checked in.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just got here to Hershypark.  They have the new bag scanners - so much easier!

So far people seems to be following guidelines and did see one person tell someone to put on a mask.

Seeing people wearing them on their chins while walking but pretty easy to social distance so far.  Big rides have ~30 min wait but most more like 5-10mins so far


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got here to Heatherpark.  They have the new bag scanners - so much easier!
> 
> So far people seems to be following guidelines and did see one person tell someone to put on a mask.
> 
> Seeing people wearing them on their chins while walking but pretty easy to social distance so far.  Big rides have ~30 min wait but most more like 5-10mins so far


Thanks for sharing. Glad to hear everyone seems to be following the rules. Have a great time today!


----------



## Jim Libasci

NWOhiogal said:


> Florida had 11,000+ new COVID cases on Friday. Honestly, I don't think WDW should open. But, probably too late to change anything now.


I just hope Disney is just waiting until a few days before they open to let people know that they won't open when it's this bad.


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder what the RotR rope drop looks like. Sure the park capacity is limited, but there will no doubt be some sort of crowd there, if anywhere. Do they make efforts to distance the crowd walking there? In the best of times they had a hard time controlling the crowds for more popular rides.
> 
> Lots to watch for at DHS in the first bit.


The last time I was at DHS, the stampede at rope drop to MFSR was ridiculous. People were slamming into each other and literally dragging people into other people. Disney needs to lower the speed of that procession and maybe put some temporary barriers on the route at opening to form a long queue instead of a free-for-all into SWGE.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder what the RotR rope drop looks like. Sure the park capacity is limited, but there will no doubt be some sort of crowd there, if anywhere. Do they make efforts to distance the crowd walking there? In the best of times they had a hard time controlling the crowds for more popular rides.
> 
> Lots to watch for at DHS in the first bit.



This is one of the things I’m most interested in seeing from an operational perspective. I’ve thought and thought about it and I can’t come up with an easy, viable potential solution. I’m sure they have a plan but I’m curious what it is!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> The last time I was at DHS, the stampede at rope drop to MFSR was ridiculous. People were slamming into each other and literally dragging people into other people. Disney needs to lower the speed of that procession and maybe put some temporary barriers on the route at opening to form a long queue instead of a free-for-all into SWGE.



Our last DHS rope drop was an otherwise uncrowded EEMH morning that opened at 6 AM, and the crowd to MFSR was decent enough from a 2019 perspective (with most people behaving but still your handful running up the sides and whatnot), but from a 2020 perspective it was a painfully slow walk sandwiched into a heavy crowd. That was before RotR even opened.

Also thinking back to how chaotic TSMM rope drop was back in the day, and how they had a hard time controlling it. It’ll be interesting for sure.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really curious to see how RotR performs. Shades of pre COVID life lol.



I wonder what type of masks the first order will provide their workers..


----------



## Tjddis

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we will have to see how things balance out - how does the reduced capacity for the rides compare to reduced crowds in the parks as a whole and also the impact of no fast pass, what will that do to the standby lines
> 
> I definitely don't think popular rides will be walk ons but will something like the Falcon have 30mins? 60mins? 120mins?  I don't know.  Other than Rise I would be surprised if things are more than and hour consistently but guess we shall see


i am really interested in how it all plays out.  I hope for those gong the whole 2 hour wait for a ride thing is not reality.  Waiting 2 hours for a ride when there are already limited park hours would just kill my spirit
Just seems like Disney further alienating loyal customers.   But guess we will see...


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder what the RotR rope drop looks like. Sure the park capacity is limited, but there will no doubt be some sort of crowd there, if anywhere. Do they make efforts to distance the crowd walking there? In the best of times they had a hard time controlling the crowds for more popular rides.
> 
> Lots to watch for at DHS in the first bit.



Here was my random, never gonna happen but it's still fun to dream, thought. 

Every day, there should be a secret, random, obscure attraction (Like...not Tower of Terror) that if you do, you get a front of the line pass to ROTR. Personally, I would say Walt: One Man's Dream as a requirement to get on ROTR.....you MUST go through and appreciate Walt's life and the history of WDW in order to get on ROTR at all.....but I also don't want One Man's Dream to be bombarded. 

The catch is...if the secret attraction is leaked online, the Front of the Line passes are invalidated for the whole day. 

I'm talking things like MuppetVision 3D, One Man's Dream, Alien Swirling Saucers, Racing Academy. That way...the people who are spreading the crowds get the benefit over those who rush the crowd at ropedrop.


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just got here to Heatherpark.  They have the new bag scanners - so much easier!
> 
> So far people seems to be following guidelines and did see one person tell someone to put on a mask.
> 
> Seeing people wearing them on their chins while walking but pretty easy to social distance so far.  Big rides have ~30 min wait but most more like 5-10mins so far


I hope you have a good day at Hersheypark.  I am curious about how things are being handled because a few people came on this thread after Hersheypark's first day and commented on seeing many photos of people not social distancing and not wearing masks.  I would love to see your take on how it looks now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Here was my random, never gonna happen but it's still fun to dream, thought.
> 
> Every day, there should be a secret, random, obscure attraction (Like...not Tower of Terror) that if you do, you get a front of the line pass to ROTR. Personally, I would say Walt: One Man's Dream as a requirement to get on ROTR.....you MUST go through and appreciate Walt's life and the history of WDW in order to get on ROTR at all.....but I also don't want One Man's Dream to be bombarded.
> 
> The catch is...if the secret attraction is leaked online, the Front of the Line passes are invalidated for the whole day.
> 
> I'm talking things like MuppetVision 3D, One Man's Dream, Alien Swirling Saucers, Racing Academy. That way...the people who are spreading the crowds get the benefit over those who rush the crowd at ropedrop.



Hah, could you imagine the secret codes that people would try to use online to work around that? And the anger hurled towards someone who posted and invalidated everything? 

Definitely entertaining for those of us watching from the sidelines.


----------



## jen7233

I'm very curious how long lines will extend given the 6ft distance, and the walk space. Not to mention one crack of thunder and a downpour. Clustering in stores to avoid the rain. Another time at MK Under the Sea in line, everyone behind smashed in together to get out of the downpour while in the end part of the line to push forward to the inside part. Another time, we and many others all went into Pecos Bill, wall to wall people to get out of the thunderstorm. Very curious how it all goes!


----------



## jenjersnap

On the subject of wait times. Has anyone run a touring plans customized plan? According to them, in the one iteration I have tried, arriving at MMRR at 10:03 will yield an 83 minute wait (you would have to be pretty far back in rope drop line for that?), ROTR never drops below 154 minutes, nearly everything else, except Star Tours, is about an hour.

The theme of our Disney reservation planning this summer is “I guess we‘ll see!”


----------



## HokieRaven5

Amy11401 said:


> I hope you have a good day at Hersheypark.  I am curious about how things are being handled because a few people came on this thread after Hersheypark's first day and commented on seeing many photos of people not social distancing and not wearing masks.  I would love to see your take on how it looks now.



As one of those posters I hope they do show improvement on their enforcement of their policies.


----------



## cakebaker

jen7233 said:


> I'm very curious how long lines will extend given the 6ft distance, and the walk space. Not to mention one crack of thunder and a downpour. Clustering in stores to avoid the rain. Another time at MK Under the Sea in line, everyone behind smashed in together to get out of the downpour while in the end part of the line to push forward to the inside part. Another time, we and many others all went into Pecos Bill, wall to wall people to get out of the thunderstorm. Very curious how it all goes!


 With capacity limits in stores and restaurants, you won’t be allowed to crowd in if it rains. Rain or no rain, they won’t let you in.


----------



## Tjddis

MickeyWaffles said:


> This is one of the things I’m most interested in seeing from an operational perspective. I’ve thought and thought about it and I can’t come up with an easy, viable potential solution. I’m sure they have a plan but I’m curious what it is!


I’m not so confident they have a plan.  
just like last week, when they blamed the whole park reservation snafu on “user error” if there are problems with things like rope drop or stampedes they will just say it was on us to act better
Just look at how they installed virtual queues for ROTR.  People were showing up what, at 5am?  They don’t try that hard these days to make experiences easy or positive


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jenjersnap said:


> On the subject of wait times. Has anyone run a touring plans customized plan? According to them, in the one iteration I have tried, arriving at MMRR at 10:03 will yield an 83 minute wait (you would have to be pretty far back in rope drop line for that?), ROTR never drops below 154 minutes, nearly everything else, except Star Tours, is about an hour.
> 
> The theme of our Disney reservation planning this summer is “I guess we‘ll see!”



What could they even be basing it on at this point? We don’t know definitively how many people will be there, how capacity limits actually effect the attractions in practice, how cleaning slows lines, etc.


----------



## Amy11401

cakebaker said:


> With capacity limits in stores and restaurants, you won’t be allowed to crowd in if it rains. Rain or no rain, they won’t let you in.


I totally understand this but if it actually storms with lightning then they get into a different safety hazard. Curious how they handle it.


----------



## rteetz

Jock Lindsey’s has reopened today it appears.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hah, could you imagine the secret codes that people would try to use online to work around that? And the anger hurled towards someone who posted and invalidated everything?
> 
> Definitely entertaining for those of us watching from the sidelines.



Ooooooh, even better...the whole ride gets shut down. 






jenjersnap said:


> On the subject of wait times. Has anyone run a touring plans customized plan? According to them, in the one iteration I have tried, arriving at MMRR at 10:03 will yield an 83 minute wait (you would have to be pretty far back in rope drop line for that?), ROTR never drops below 154 minutes, nearly everything else, except Star Tours, is about an hour.
> 
> The theme of our Disney reservation planning this summer is “I guess we‘ll see!”



Oooooooh I'll go check that out, and be back with the report. Very interesting.


----------



## jen7233

cakebaker said:


> With capacity limits in stores and restaurants, you won’t be allowed to crowd in if it rains. Rain or no rain, they won’t let you in.


I'm sure they'll be looking at repositioning staff in various places maybe they didn't monitor in the past, to control crowd level in certain areas.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Dulcee said:


> Take a day off from this thread for the 4th and it takes me all morning to catch back up!
> 
> Lovely to see some of the resort photos and confirmation of transportation openings.
> 
> We’re in vacation prep mode here and I will say I was grateful that we were easily able to find hand sanitizer, masks and cleaning products to take to the beach next week. Also spoke to a nurse friend who said that having weeks of PPE on hand, along with some treatment protocols in place of “flying blind”, has significantly increased the morale level of staff on her covid ward compared to weeks ago. All good news regardless of where you stand on the stay home/risk taking debate.
> 
> We stopped to grab lunch out a restaurant for the first time since February and realized we feel much more comfortable dining outside. Need to do some reservation swapping I think for Disney in August... Spice Road Table here we come .


Spice Road Table is a favorite of ours too.  The problem is the kids' menu (we've only done it on adult-only trips).  Starting to re-think though for our one Epcot day, that might be the way to go.


Racheldb said:


> We've discovered we feel much more comfortable with outdoor dining as well and are rethinking some of our dining reservations.  Our trip begins July 14th.  I will probably be switching some of these reservations today and investigating what locations offer patio dining.  On the plus side, this will probably get me to try some restaurants I wouldn't have tried before!


I'm starting to think along these lines as well.  Rose & Crown was one we were going to try this time, so we made ADRs.  I think they have outdoor seating, but I'm wondering is that considered part of the Dining Room (can make reservations) or Pub (can't).  Hmmm . . .


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> What could they even be basing it on at this point? We don’t know definitively how many people will be there, how capacity limits actually effect the attractions in practice, how cleaning slows lines, etc.



No one knows what the capacity is at any of the parks. They’re usually pretty reliable pre-COVID but it was much easier to configure data when you had an idea of how many people were in, and allowed in to each park. I’m not sure I’d trust TP until the parks are open and we see how many people are in each park. Given that DHS is at capacity at least for the first month, it’ll probably be easier to get the data from there much quicker than the other 3 parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Amy11401 said:


> I hope you have a good day at Hersheypark.  I am curious about how things are being handled because a few people came on this thread after Hersheypark's first day and commented on seeing many photos of people not social distancing and not wearing masks.  I would love to see your take on how it looks now.



So definitely a lot of people with masks down on their chins while walking, etc.  Also in line while walking people aren't being good about social distancing (they have all the spots on the ground for when lines are still but people are just walking up on your back when line is moving).  So far pretty easy in open spaces to social distance though so other than those "walking in line" situations I feel ok

Other area not as good is near the water park stuff (that is within the park) so even in like locker areas people aren't as good

Also periodic announcements about guidelines over loudspeakers


----------



## DisMommyTX

We visited Margaritaville H2O water park in Kissimmee yesterday. Unfortunately, they cancelled the July 4th fireworks about a week earlier without telling anyone who had previously purchased tickets. It was packed around noon, but extended afternoon thunderstorms dropped the attendance to under 300 total, which is when we arrived! Only staff wore masks, and guests for arrival only, but the only time we got within 6 ft of anyone was on the stairs of one ride line. They had frequent reminder announcements, signs, and markers, and most people were very respectful of distancing.

I was impressed by how they handled the lounge chairs. They had signs up that all chairs laying flat had been cleaned and were available for use. Claim a chair by raising the back and leaving a towel or other belongings nearby, and they encourage you to use the same chair throughout the day. They also had them grouped for various sized family units, with each grouping several feet apart, and asked you not to move them around. Not perfect but a reasonable approach that worked very well with lower crowds. It gave me hope that others will have a similar approach. I definitely felt safer than I have at the grocery store!


----------



## one_cat

I don’t understand why Disney only allows ADRs and park reservations on a browser.  It pretty much makes the app unusable.  Do they expect to have everyone using the web site on their phone browsers in the parks?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TomServo27 said:


> I look forward to complaining about Karen holding her iPad Over her head to video HEA. Then I will feel like things are back normal.


Or when they come by and sell the balloons the size of Delaware at the parade line, and every parent around YOU feels compelled to buy one. LOL!


----------



## BrianR

jen7233 said:


> I'm very curious how long lines will extend given the 6ft distance, and the walk space. Not to mention one crack of thunder and a downpour. Clustering in stores to avoid the rain. Another time at MK Under the Sea in line, everyone behind smashed in together to get out of the downpour while in the end part of the line to push forward to the inside part. Another time, we and many others all went into Pecos Bill, wall to wall people to get out of the thunderstorm. Very curious how it all goes!


We had a large group of 12 get caught out at AK in a Tornado Warning.  That park doesn't have enough cover in a normal situation, let alone that, especially in the back half of the park.  Definitely have spare mask(s) in a ziploc or other waterproof bag to make the switch after the storms pass by.



one_cat said:


> I don’t understand why Disney only allows ADRs and park reservations on a browser.  It pretty much makes the app unusable.  Do they expect to have everyone using the web site on their phone browsers in the parks?



The general consensus is there will be an app update in the store sometime in the near future.  Quicker to get the browser updates published then publish the app updates.  Timing is probably the only few hour window where you don't have wifi, because Disney IT  .


----------



## mmackeymouse

jenjersnap said:


> On the subject of wait times. Has anyone run a touring plans customized plan? According to them, in the one iteration I have tried, arriving at MMRR at 10:03 will yield an 83 minute wait (you would have to be pretty far back in rope drop line for that?), ROTR never drops below 154 minutes, nearly everything else, except Star Tours, is about an hour.
> 
> The theme of our Disney reservation planning this summer is “I guess we‘ll see!”



Here's my TP:

For Epcot, the biggies come in at Frozen (33 mins), Soarin (26 mins), Test Track (36 mins), RAT (78 mins). 

Animal Kingdom: FoP (50 mins), Safari (15 mins)

MK, Day 1: Peter Pan's Flight (39 mins), Big Thunder (17 mins), Pirates (11 mins)

DHS: This is a rough one, as nearly every attraction has long waits: Runaway Railway (84 minutes), MFSR (55 minutes), ROTR (99 minutes), SDD (44 minutes), Aliens (26 minutes), Midway Mania (19 minutes), Tower of Terror (20 minutes) The last half isn't really so bad.....but man....those first ones are rough. 

MK, Day 2: 7dMT (34 mins), Pooh (14 mins), Space Mountain (16 mins), Astro Orbiter (16 mins)


I know these numbers could be wildly, wildly off. But.....IF this is what we are looking at, I would be pretty happy with it. Studios is rough, but....we'll see.


----------



## Tjddis

mmackeymouse said:


> Here was my random, never gonna happen but it's still fun to dream, thought.
> 
> Every day, there should be a secret, random, obscure attraction (Like...not Tower of Terror) that if you do, you get a front of the line pass to ROTR. Personally, I would say Walt: One Man's Dream as a requirement to get on ROTR.....you MUST go through and appreciate Walt's life and the history of WDW in order to get on ROTR at all.....but I also don't want One Man's Dream to be bombarded.
> 
> The catch is...if the secret attraction is leaked online, the Front of the Line passes are invalidated for the whole day.
> 
> I'm talking things like MuppetVision 3D, One Man's Dream, Alien Swirling Saucers, Racing Academy. That way...the people who are spreading the crowds get the benefit over those who rush the crowd at ropedrop.


Cool idea.  The last few years though it feels like they are less creative in terms of doing things like this and more interested in introducing paid experiences.  Maybe it’s our fault?  Stuff that used to be random and “magical” (think characterpalooza) gets researched, analyzed and documented like a para military operation and disseminated online.  So maybe Disney is like “the heck with it, we can’t surprise em so just do the paid stuff”...shame though.  Although I am an Uber planner some of my fondest memories are things I was not expecting that just happened...


----------



## nkosiek

Jothmas said:


> The Plaza would be a great place for Disney to take advantage of smaller crowds and set up some outdoor dining. They could easily close off the walkway in front of the restaurant and set up outdoor seating. It would still be a lovely view of the castle and be a nice experience.


Actually, they probably couldn't with the bathroom next to it and rumors of the Tomorrowland Terrace being one of those zones for mask removal.


----------



## coolbrook

I'm starting to think along these lines as well.  Rose & Crown was one we were going to try this time, so we made ADRs.  I think they have outdoor seating, but I'm wondering is that considered part of the Dining Room (can make reservations) or Pub (can't).  Hmmm . . .
[/QUOTE]
Its part of the dining room.  We've eaten there.


----------



## Tjddis

nkosiek said:


> Actually, they probably couldn't with the bathroom next to it and rumors of the Tomorrowland Terrace being one of those zones for mask removal.


Isn’t there a seating area acros the way from the plaza?  We’ve grabbed hot dogs from Casey’s and sat. there    They could remove some tables for distancing and serve there, no?


----------



## Yooperroo

Jrb1979 said:


> View attachment 506554
> 
> Another update from the same poster at WDWmagic. It certainly doesn't feel like a magical place to be at all right now.


 Seems way more magical than working.


Racheldb said:


> Could we decide to not eat there and would we be charged the $35 fee?


Modify your reservation to a date and time that is over 24 hours out, and then cancel it?


----------



## Janet McDonald

mmackeymouse said:


> Here's my TP:
> 
> For Epcot, the biggies come in at Frozen (33 mins), Soarin (26 mins), Test Track (36 mins), RAT (78 mins).
> 
> Animal Kingdom: FoP (50 mins), Safari (15 mins)
> 
> MK, Day 1: Peter Pan's Flight (39 mins), Big Thunder (17 mins), Pirates (11 mins)
> 
> DHS: This is a rough one, as nearly every attraction has long waits: Runaway Railway (84 minutes), MFSR (55 minutes), ROTR (99 minutes), SDD (44 minutes), Aliens (26 minutes), Midway Mania (19 minutes), Tower of Terror (20 minutes) The last half isn't really so bad.....but man....those first ones are rough.
> 
> MK, Day 2: 7dMT (34 mins), Pooh (14 mins), Space Mountain (16 mins), Astro Orbiter (16 mins)
> 
> 
> I know these numbers could be wildly, wildly off. But.....IF this is what we are looking at, I would be pretty happy with it. Studios is rough, but....we'll see.


_ I’m with you. IF this is accurate I can work with this. We have two days at HS so break up the longest wait rides into the two days. Rope drop one, end of the night get in line for the other on both days. This manageable. But of course will wait to see results for the actual days they first open. We arrive on the 15th so we have the advantage of reading the experience of others to see how we actually will tour. _


----------



## kverdon

Yooperroo said:


> Seems way more magical than working.
> 
> Modify your reservation to a date and time that is over 24 hours out, and then cancel it?


I am not there is a way to modify a reservation right now. I only saw an option to cancel when I looked earlier today.


----------



## Yooperroo

kverdon said:


> I am not there is a way to modify a reservation right now. I only saw an option to cancel when I looked earlier today.


I've already modified dining reservations I've made. But it was a couple of days ago so maybe that's changed.


----------



## dreamit

MusicalAstronaut said:


> When I moved my flight from March to July the agent on the phone told me I wouldn’t be allowed to move it again, and that they’ve ended allowing people to change flights.


They haven’t ended the change fee waiver. It was just extended through the end of July. Just this past week, I’ve modified one of my flights twice, each time modifying to the same flight at a cheaper price where both times I received e-credits for the price difference. That’s odd that they’re not letting you continue to modify your flight.


----------



## Yooperroo

Yooperroo said:


> I've already modified dining reservations I've made. But it was a couple of days ago so maybe that's changed.


Adding that you can change a reservation


----------



## kverdon

Yooperroo said:


> Adding that you can change a reservation


Cool! Thanks, glad that is still an option.


----------



## jenjersnap

Your questions are totally valid. I thought it was interesting they were even bothering  with estimations right now.



DGsAtBLT said:


> What could they even be basing it on at this point? We don’t know definitively how many people will be there, how capacity limits actually effect the attractions in practice, how cleaning slows lines, etc.


----------



## jenjersnap

Your times are definitely a bit lower than mine. Are you going in July? I wonder if we are going after an expected bump in capacity (which I doubt will happen now). 



mmackeymouse said:


> Here's my TP:
> 
> For Epcot, the biggies come in at Frozen (33 mins), Soarin (26 mins), Test Track (36 mins), RAT (78 mins).
> 
> Animal Kingdom: FoP (50 mins), Safari (15 mins)
> 
> MK, Day 1: Peter Pan's Flight (39 mins), Big Thunder (17 mins), Pirates (11 mins)
> 
> DHS: This is a rough one, as nearly every attraction has long waits: Runaway Railway (84 minutes), MFSR (55 minutes), ROTR (99 minutes), SDD (44 minutes), Aliens (26 minutes), Midway Mania (19 minutes), Tower of Terror (20 minutes) The last half isn't really so bad.....but man....those first ones are rough.
> 
> MK, Day 2: 7dMT (34 mins), Pooh (14 mins), Space Mountain (16 mins), Astro Orbiter (16 mins)
> 
> 
> I know these numbers could be wildly, wildly off. But.....IF this is what we are looking at, I would be pretty happy with it. Studios is rough, but....we'll see.


----------



## aweehughes

TomServo27 said:


> I look forward to complaining about Karen holding her iPad Over her head to video HEA. Then I will feel like things are back normal.


Or 6’5” Bob with BillyBob on his shoulders blocking the view of everyone behind them.


----------



## mmackeymouse

jenjersnap said:


> Your times are definitely a bit lower than mine. Are you going in July? I wonder if we are going after an expected bump in capacity (which I doubt will happen now).




September


----------



## aweehughes

jenjersnap said:


> Your times are definitely a bit lower than mine. Are you going in July? I wonder if we are going after an expected bump in capacity (which I doubt will happen now).


I need to renew so I can play with mid August.


----------



## anthony2k7

So FL backed down on the alcohol establishment closure ban? Oh my...


----------



## Racheldb

Yooperroo said:


> Seems way more magical than working.
> 
> Modify your reservation to a date and time that is over 24 hours out, and then cancel it?


That is a great suggestion!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## JacknSally

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Do you have a link? I live in Florida and haven’t heard that.


----------



## shoegal9

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Do you have a link? I live in Florida and haven’t heard that.



https://www.mysuncoast.com/2020/07/03/amendment-allows-some-florida-bars-re-open/


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## glocker

anthony2k7 said:


> So FL backed down on the alcohol establishment closure ban? Oh my...


What could go wrong?


----------



## anthony2k7

glocker said:


> What could go wrong?


Its just shocking that they put in place one kinda token gesture measure in response to the crazy numbers, and then a couple of days later decide to water that right down to basically be meaningless.

They're just racing full on to herd immunity basically now.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> It was my understanding this was happening all along.


 No, the original ban required venues whose earnings were 50% or more alcohol to close. Now it doesn’t matter, any bar can open. Way to go Florida!


----------



## cakebaker

anthony2k7 said:


> Its just shocking that they put in place one kinda token gesture measure in response to the crazy numbers, and then a couple of days later decide to water that right down to basically be meaningless.
> 
> They're just racing full on to herd immunity basically now.


 On the bright side, for those of us waiting, maybe it’ll race through like wildfire and be over with sooner. Doing it safely takes much longer. Sounds heartless, and it is, but it’s true nonetheless. I just hope not many people from where I live are headed there.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

DGsAtBLT said:


> What could they even be basing it on at this point? We don’t know definitively how many people will be there, how capacity limits actually effect the attractions in practice, how cleaning slows lines, etc.


Yeah, they’ve got to be guessing at this point.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## lovethesun12

anthony2k7 said:


> They're just racing full on to herd immunity basically now.


And even that is wishful thinking, lol.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> No, the original ban required venues whose earnings were 50% or more alcohol to close. Now it doesn’t matter, any bar can open. Way to go Florida!


Said bar must operate at 50% capacity and sell food and beverages. So it’s not that just any bar can open as they wish. There are still restrictions.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Said bar must operate at 50% capacity and sell food and beverages. So it’s not that just any bar can open as they wish. There are still restrictions.


Yes , figured that would happen because, some bars were getting caught up in the regulations when they weren't the target. The target was bars packing in people using loopholes etc. and  the government had no way of enforcement.  closing "bars" at Disney like Oga's was not the target. It was the 2020 Beach bash mega $1 beer rave at the local college bars.


----------



## chasgoose

JacknSally said:


>



50% capacity at Oga's still seems like it would be very crowded.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chasgoose said:


> 50% capacity at Oga's still seems like it would be very crowded.


Doesn't mean they have to have 50% they can go much less if they want.


----------



## chasgoose

Lewisc said:


> You might as well cancel your trip now. Announced social distancing policies will slash capacity on both of the new star wars attractions.



Agree. The only reason lines for MF:SR have been remotely reasonable is that ride is a beast when it comes to capacity. Now with one party per cockpit, especially with such an interactive ride, it's going to see a huge capacity hit (and that's if they operate all the simulators). ROTR with its "pre-show" chokepoints is also going to be an issue.


----------



## cakebaker

rteetz said:


> Said bar must operate at 50% capacity and sell food and beverages. So it’s not that just any bar can open as they wish. There are still restrictions.


 Yes, as long as they sell something you can eat and  pretzels are food, they can open. The restrictions are meaningless.


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> Doesn't mean they have to have 50% they can go much less if they want.


Most bars will be wishing they can manage to find enough customers to get to 50% right now.

The restriction is basically meaningless now.


----------



## anthony2k7

cakebaker said:


> Yes, as long as they sell something you can eat and  pretzels are food, they can open. The restrictions are meaningless.


Exactly. Majority of bars sell some kinda food, and would be lucky to get to 50% right now anyway. Meaningless.


----------



## glocker

rteetz said:


> Said bar must operate at 50% capacity and sell food and beverages. So it’s not that just any bar can open as they wish. There are still restrictions.


So, sell some wings and mozzarella sticks for pennies on the dollar, or bundle a Covid special: buy a burger, get a beer. So many loopholes to get around this "rule".


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Most bars will be wishing they can manage to find enough customers to get to 50% right now.
> 
> The restriction is basically meaningless now.





anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. Majority of bars sell some kinda food, and would be lucky to get to 50% right now anyway. Meaningless.


I disagree. As mentioned this rule when put into place was to curb the masses at the beach bars where those my age are going and partying nightly. This isn’t for Disney style bars.

That said what will the enforcement be? That’s the real question. This rule needs to be enforced.


----------



## yulilin3

At Disney springs now.  WoD is at capacity and needs a vq. Goofys candy co ans the sw store has a line to enter
It's raining and they are holding people outside due to capacity


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> At Disney springs now.  WoD is at capacity and needs a vq. Goofys candy co ans the sw store has a line to enter


If that is happening before parks are open, it is going to be the case permanently once they do open.


----------



## roth697

yulilin3 said:


> At Disney springs now.  WoD is at capacity and needs a vq. Goofys candy co ans the sw store has a line to enter



Can you let us know if Jock Lindsay’s is open?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I disagree. As mentioned this rule when put into place was to curb the masses at the beach bars where those my age are going and partying nightly. This isn’t for Disney style bars.
> 
> That said what will the enforcement be? That’s the real question. This rule needs to be enforced.



Is it for indoor only though? 50% limit on a beach bar seems difficult to enforce where people may be coming and going constantly


----------



## rteetz

roth697 said:


> Can you let us know if Jock Lindsay’s is open?


It is


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Is it for indoor only though? 50% limit on a beach bar seems difficult to enforce where people may be coming and going constantly


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> At Disney springs now.  WoD is at capacity and needs a vq. Goofys candy co ans the sw store has a line to enter
> It's raining and they are holding people outside due to capacity


wow I think this is the first time they've had to use VQ since opeing weekend.


----------



## cakebaker

anthony2k7 said:


> Most bars will be wishing they can manage to find enough customers to get to 50% right now.
> 
> The restriction is basically meaningless now.


It doesn't matter at this point. The spike is pretty much out of control and the state has clearly decided to go with survival of the fittest at this point. In all honesty, just a lukewarm shut down of some bars wasn't going to accomplish much anyway. Wonder if Disney put pressure on the governor to lighten up so they could open their bars up. Priorities.


----------



## hertamaniac

Genting Cruise Lines cleared to begin sailings on July 26th.  They are expecting >1000 passengers per ship.

"Dream Cruises will be the first cruise line in the world to begin sailing after the global cruise industry was shut down due to the pandemic,” said *Tan Sri KT Lim*, Chairman and CEO of Genting Hong Kong. 

https://manilastandard.net/showbitz...global-industry-shutdown-due-to-pandemic.html


----------



## yulilin3

Walking a bit more, almost all the stores at marketplace have a wait time to go in


----------



## yulilin3

roth697 said:


> Can you let us know if Jock Lindsay’s is open?


Not headed that way sorry


----------



## anthony2k7

cakebaker said:


> It doesn't matter at this point. The spike is pretty much out of control and the state has clearly decided to go with survival of the fittest at this point. In all honesty, just a lukewarm shut down of some bars wasn't going to accomplish much anyway. Wonder if Disney put pressure on the governor to lighten up so they could open their bars up. Priorities.


Exactly.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Walking a bit more, almost all the stores at marketplace have a wait time to go in


Once inside the stores are pretty empty.  I would say maybe 20% capacity?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I disagree. As mentioned this rule when put into place was to curb the masses at the beach bars where those my age are going and partying nightly. This isn’t for Disney style bars.
> 
> That said what will the enforcement be? That’s the real question. This rule needs to be enforced.



Exactly. Without strict enforcement, some places will take the risk and allow more than 50% capacity because they may not be profitable otherwise.

Bars around us have been packed every weekend. We live in a lake town and many visitors come into town for the weekend. If it’s like that around here, I can only imagine what it’s been like at the FL beaches.


----------



## jsbowl16

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder what the RotR rope drop looks like. Sure the park capacity is limited, but there will no doubt be some sort of crowd there, if anywhere. Do they make efforts to distance the crowd walking there? In the best of times they had a hard time controlling the crowds for more popular rides.
> 
> Lots to watch for at DHS in the first bit.


I think it ends up being a mess the first few days and they go back to the virtual queue. RotR and FoP are the reasons I am surprised they didn't stagger entry times.


----------



## TwoMisfits

jsbowl16 said:


> I think it ends up being a mess the first few days and they go back to the virtual queue. RotR and FoP are the reasons I am surprised they didn't stagger entry times.



Funny enough, they could open those 2 rides 2 hours after open...but let people get in line at open...that would probably get rid of any rush...it would suck, but it would work...


----------



## RWinNOLA

TwoMisfits said:


> Funny enough, they could open those 2 rides 2 hours after open...but let people get in line at open...that would probably get rid of any rush...it would suck, but it would work...



I’m trying to understand how eliminating 2 hours of ride time for these very popular attractions would somehow improve the situation.


----------



## runjulesrun

TwoMisfits said:


> Funny enough, they could open those 2 rides 2 hours after open...but let people get in line at open...that would probably get rid of any rush...it would suck, but it would work...


Reduce the daily capacity of the ride by 2 hours every day? I am not a fan of that idea. Then again, I am not the person who would normally run with the crowds at rope drop for it. I can't even guess at what my plan should be though until we see the reality of what lines and rope drop would be.


----------



## Llama mama

We have visited enough so main attraction rides are not necessities for us. We are hoping most rides will be around 25 minutes or less. That would make us happy . Balancing that with nice TS and some shopping and we will be thrilled. We are not all day park guests either. We always head back to swim .


----------



## Disney Bobby

I finally canceled our August trip.  Thanksgiving is still there, but it will probably be canceled too if things don't change.   I'll wait until I can go back to normal Disney.  To me, the value isn't there with such a modified experience and the associated health risks.  Good luck to the people that go and be safe.


----------



## Mango7100

cakebaker said:


> Yes, as long as they sell something you can eat and  pretzels are food, they can open. The restrictions are meaningless.


Exactly. I could see a lot of places selling chips or popcorn super cheap just to get around this.  Florida is really being pathetic right now, are state officials even trying? They put out an order and cave within 2 weeks even though the situation is worsening there every day...


----------



## Jrb1979

To get this back onto park talk. News out of Shanghai Disney is that complimentary FP is no longer available and only the paid version is available now. If you go to their site the FastPass page has the 7 dwarfs on it now.


----------



## TwoMisfits

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m trying to understand how eliminating 2 hours of ride time for these very popular attractions would somehow improve the situation.



It means everyone knows they have 2 hour+ wait to ride them (and arriving early/running/packing in won't change that)...they'll plan accordingly...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just a quick update from Hersheypark.  As the day has gone on a lot more chinstraps instead of masks.  

The water park area is a bit of a mess as masks not required so no one is wearing one - and no social distancing going on in lines for lazy river and stuff like that

I will say overall the park is really empty - we just rode the new big coaster and it was a 5 minute wait.  Given that is is pretty easy to stay far enough away from people but if it was any more crowded then I probably wouldn't feel safe enough here


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## BrianR

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a quick update from Hersheypark.  As the day has gone on a lot more chinstraps instead of masks.
> 
> The water park area is a bit of a mess as masks not required so no one is wearing one - and no social distancing going on in lines for lazy river and stuff like that
> 
> I will say overall the park is really empty - we just rode the new big coaster and it was a 5 minute wait.  Given that is is pretty easy to stay far enough away from people but if it was any more crowded then I probably wouldn't feel safe enough here


Yeah based on how things went on passholder preview / pickup vs. ticketed crowds, it looks like their operations / enforcement couldn't scale up.  Then again our state went Red / Yellow / Green for phasing, and almost every county is in green, but green from the state is wear masks, etc. but green in people's minds are do whatever you feel like.


----------



## MaC410

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Does anyone know if the train in MK will be running? I don’t recall seeing that anywhere. I live close to MK and I’ve really missed hearing the train whistle, ferry boat horns, and electrical water pageant music every day.



Train hasn't been running because of Tron construction.


----------



## woody337

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Does anyone know if the train in MK will be running? I don’t recall seeing that anywhere. I live close to MK and I’ve really missed hearing the train whistle, ferry boat horns, and electrical water pageant music every day.


It will be after Tron is finished


----------



## ZellyB

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Does anyone know if the train in MK will be running? I don’t recall seeing that anywhere. I live close to MK and I’ve really missed hearing the train whistle, ferry boat horns, and electrical water pageant music every day.


I thought the train wasn't running due to Tron construction.  But that was some time ago we were told that so may no longer be the case.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly. Without strict enforcement, some places will take the risk and allow more than 50% capacity because they may not be profitable otherwise.
> 
> Bars around us have been packed every weekend. We live in a lake town and many visitors come into town for the weekend. If it’s like that around here, I can only imagine what it’s been like at the FL beaches.



Completely agree. That's why we are in the position we are in. Businesses get an inch and take a mile. 

Went to a local restaurant a couple of weeks ago. This restaurant has 3 rooms, 1 larger one and 2 smaller ones; I don't know what the capacity is, but let's say for the heck of it, we'll say it's 100. 

Well, what they did was close off the large room, and still let 50 people in. Only instead of 50 people divided between 3 rooms, it was 50 people divided by 2 rooms. So, basically every table was full...maybe a couple in each room weren't. 

It's just like 

In small measures, a restaurant here and there doing silly stuff like that shouldn't be a problem. But...if every bar and restaurant is fudging here and cutting corners there....it adds up.


----------



## jenjersnap

Ah, ok! We are August. We usually go in September for our anniversary and crowds are always pretty great.



mmackeymouse said:


> September


----------



## jenjersnap

I hope Abracadabar opens now too. Momma needs her daily Aperol Spritz!


----------



## JM23457

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, I know "why" they are doing it.
> 
> But again, not to harp on Universal, but if they can make it work, Disney can make it work. No, they are not the exact same thing....but UO also has common areas, walkways to worry about. UO also has parades and stage shows shut down. They are not THAT far apart.
> 
> Disney ingenuity reigns above all. So, like I said.....if there was a way to spread people out, but by use of VQ or whatever, keep wait times low, Disney could do it. Disney CAN do it. They are just choosing not to.
> 
> By the way, that's not a criticism. It's just an acknowledgement of fact. Disney's way to address this is to have long lines to keep people out of the walkways. That's one way to do it. I think they had other options; they chose to go this direction. That's their right and prerogative.
> 
> Now, I've said it before and I'll say it again.....it will backfire on them, because (many) people are not going to want to wait in the long lines, so they will just go out and meander on Main Street, go into shops, etc anyway. Their better bet is to have moderate wait times....long enough to absorb the crowds, but short enough that people don't just bypass the attraction.


I am so glad there will be no virtual queues. Having my nose in my phone all of the time is not my idea of vacation.


----------



## Jrb1979

Just to add on to my post about no more complimentary FP at Shanghai Disneyland. Rumor has it that when FP returns to WDW it become a paid version similar to Paris and Shanghai.


----------



## SarahC97

Jrb1979 said:


> Just to add on to my post about no more complimentary FP at Shanghai Disneyland. Rumor has it that when FP returns to WDW it become a paid version similar to Paris and Shanghai.


That would not surprise me one bit...


----------



## Marthasor

gottalovepluto said:


> I worried about everyone saying no parks open would be fine, they would just spend the day at the pool...
> As far as this goes at Kidsni there is zero excuse for Disney not opening the pool at Jambo to relieve this pressure. They knew what their bookings looked like, they knew people going had nothing to do. A 5yo could have told them everyone would go to the pool



I really don't think Disney cares.  They fulfilled their DVC contractual obligations by opening Kidani and the Kidani pool.  IMHO, there is no way they were opening the Jambo pool and incurring those operating fees.  In fact, I believe those fees would have been passed on to the AKV DVC members.


----------



## jenjersnap

I can’t in good conscience like this post but I bet that turns out to be true. 



Jrb1979 said:


> Just to add on to my post about no more complimentary FP at Shanghai Disneyland. Rumor has it that when FP returns to WDW it become a paid version similar to Paris and Shanghai.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> Just to add on to my post about no more complimentary FP at Shanghai Disneyland. Rumor has it that when FP returns to WDW it become a paid version similar to Paris and Shanghai.



This has been rumored for a very long time. It makes perfect sense for them to roll it out with Genie when capacity returns to normal.


----------



## Disneysoule

jenjersnap said:


> I can’t in good conscience like this post but I bet that turns out to be true.


Yeah but it’s definitely a good way for Disney to make money back quickly without having to spend  much money.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> This has been rumored for a very long time. It makes perfect sense for them to roll it out with Genie when capacity returns to normal.



I agree with you, but makes me sad.

At least this pandemic has put it in perspective for me, if we don’t get on things because of a new system, oh well. Standards have been appropriately lowered lol. We had a good run, free fastpass.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I agree with you, but makes me sad.
> 
> At least this pandemic has put it in perspective for me, if we don’t get on things because of a new system, oh well. Standards have been appropriately lowered lol. We had a good run, free fastpass.



I don’t think it will be that bad. I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt. I don’t like the current system and trust me, I know how to work it. I just think there has to be a better way.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Marthasor said:


> I really don't think Disney cares.  They fulfilled their DVC contractual obligations by opening Kidani and the Kidani pool.  IMHO, there is no way they were opening the Jambo pool and incurring those operating fees.  In fact, I believe those fees would have been passed on to the AKV DVC members.


I believe they're opening the Jambo pool when Jambo opens on the 10th.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think it will be that bad. I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt. I don’t like the current system and trust me, I know how to work it. I just think there has to be a better way.



I don’t want to pay for it, lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t want to pay for it, lol.



Oh I’m sure there will be a way to roll it into packages and then you can pretend you didn’t.


----------



## princesscinderella

We visited AK kidani for lunch at Saana today.  The security check was a joke.  They just had me flash them my license, no magic band check to confirm I had a dining reservation.  The tables at Saana were well spaced out and we had a wonderful lunch.  The lobby was not busy at all and neither was the animal lookout.  Our waitress said that its been busier for dinner than lunch and that next week when the parks open back up they have a large amount of dinner reservations when the parks close.  We had such a nice Disney getaway I’m excited for everyone else who has upcoming reservations.


----------



## TomServo27

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t want to pay for it, lol.


I would be happy to pay for it if it worked as good as MaxPass.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh I’m sure there will be a way to roll it into packages and then you can pretend you didn’t.



I can deal with that lol.

Love my free magical express, fastpass, and transportation all around property.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TomServo27 said:


> I would be happy to pay for it if it worked as good as MaxPass.



Doesn’t look like that’s what Shanghai got. Maybe though, I didn’t look too hard. Looks like they’re selling bundled rides.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I really don't think I understand the allure of MaxPass. MaxPass keeps you from having to go to the attractions to get a physical FastPass. But....we already have that at World....what would MaxPass make better?

Per another site: 

MaxPass is now available at Disneyland Resort. Think of this as a modified version of the My Disney Experience app from Walt Disney World, but with fewer options and a $20/person per day cost.

So....can someone explain to me how MaxPass is better than WDW's FP?


----------



## rstevens333

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Does anyone know if the train in MK will be running? I don’t recall seeing that anywhere. I live close to MK and I’ve really missed hearing the train whistle, ferry boat horns, and electrical water pageant music every day.



I want to be your neighbor


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> I really don't think I understand the allure of MaxPass. MaxPass keeps you from having to go to the attractions to get a physical FastPass. But....we already have that at World....what would MaxPass make better?
> 
> Per another site:
> 
> MaxPass is now available at Disneyland Resort. Think of this as a modified version of the My Disney Experience app from Walt Disney World, but with fewer options and a $20/person per day cost.
> 
> So....can someone explain to me how MaxPass is better than WDW's FP?


MaxPass is just a digital paper FP system. So with that you wouldn’t have to book 60 days in advance and all that stuff.


----------



## midnight star

mmackeymouse said:


> I really don't think I understand the allure of MaxPass. MaxPass keeps you from having to go to the attractions to get a physical FastPass. But....we already have that at World....what would MaxPass make better?
> 
> Per another site:
> 
> MaxPass is now available at Disneyland Resort. Think of this as a modified version of the My Disney Experience app from Walt Disney World, but with fewer options and a $20/person per day cost.
> 
> So....can someone explain to me how MaxPass is better than WDW's FP?


With maxpass there is no limit to how many fastpasses you can hold at once. Also the times of your fastpasses can overlap. The limit is that you have to wait between choosing your next one and if you already have one to a certain ride,
You can’t book another for that same ride until you use it.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> If that was the case this thread would’ve been closed months ago.


Just saying. I had a comment that someone took off, not sure if it was you or another moderator, but had some facts in the quote. Nothing that was negative or prohibited.


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> Just saying. I had a comment that someone took off, not sure if it was you or another moderator, but had some facts in the quote. Nothing that was negative or prohibited.


Facts does not mean it isn’t off topic. Also as a reminder for everyone when quoting someone your post may be removed because the quoted post was removed.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Doesn’t look like that’s what Shanghai got. Maybe though, I didn’t look too hard. Looks like they’re selling bundled rides.


One bundle of rides costs about $100.


----------



## Farro

Where can I read about the cost of fast passes for those 2 Disney parks? 

Just curious to see what the cost could possibly be here.


----------



## glocker

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t think it will be that bad. I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt. I don’t like the current system and trust me, I know how to work it. I just think there has to be a better way.


While I am all for a new system (though, admittedly, I worked well under the old one), I for one will NOT give Disney the benefit of the doubt. Costs have been escalating exponentially for years, with less guest value being the result. A paid pass system is just one more opportunity for them to cash in.

Remember real EMH for each park every day? Where you chose what park you wanted to go to in order to enter an hour early because you were staying on property?

Remember when the DDP actually saved you a bit of money, and included app, entree, desert AND tip?

Remember when park hoppers were included and water parks and other perks were tacked on?

Now they replaced all that with every upcharge "extra" under the sun: extra hours "events" cost money (aside from the scheduled one or two parks per day), food prices have increased just to justify the absurdly high cost of DDP, and tickets have 100 upgrades. 

I do not want to sound like the "get off my lawn" guy, but perhaps they should start getting back to the customer service that MADE them.


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> We visited AK kidani for lunch at Saana today.  The security check was a joke.  They just had me flash them my license, no magic band check to confirm I had a dining reservation.  The tables at Saana were well spaced out and we had a wonderful lunch.  The lobby was not busy at all and neither was the animal lookout.  Our waitress said that its been busier for dinner than lunch and that next week when the parks open back up they have a large amount of dinner reservations when the parks close.  We had such a nice Disney getaway I’m excited for everyone else who has upcoming reservations.


This is interesting because i did not have my mb scanned either,  at CR or Poly or BC,  they just asked if i had a reservation and to see my license.


----------



## cakebaker

People have been sure FP would become pay to play for years. I’m not saying it won’t, But I’ll believe it when I see it. 

I can see under certain circumstances where I’d gladly pay for a FP. I’m game for anything that gives me easier access to FP’s, shorter waits and a better experience.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> One bundle of rides costs about $100.



Unsurprising, but ew. I would consider the club level $50 for 3 (with minimums and a club level stay) as the absolute lowest we will ever see paid FP at WDW. Just buying it a la carte without committing to 3 days and a club level stay, that sounds about right.

Count us out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

glocker said:


> While I am all for a new system (though, admittedly, I worked well under the old one), I for one will NOT give Disney the benefit of the doubt. Costs have been escalating exponentially for years, with less guest value being the result. A paid pass system is just one more opportunity for them to cash in.
> 
> Remember real EMH for each park every day? Where you chose what park you wanted to go to in order to enter an hour early because you were staying on property?
> 
> Remember when the DDP actually saved you a bit of money, and included app, entree, desert AND tip?
> 
> Remember when park hoppers were included and water parks and other perks were tacked on?
> 
> Now they replaced all that with every upcharge "extra" under the sun: extra hours "events" cost money (aside from the scheduled one or two parks per day), food prices have increased just to justify the absurdly high cost of DDP, and tickets have 100 upgrades.
> 
> I do not want to sound like the "get off my lawn" guy, but perhaps they should start getting back to the customer service that MADE them.




You can rage all you want about it. They are going to do what they are going to do. It's up to you if you want to keep giving them money.   

People have been posting like this forever and yet they are still here, ticker in signature, going multiple times a year.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Where can I read about the cost of fast passes for those 2 Disney parks?
> 
> Just curious to see what the cost could possibly be here.


For Shanghai the bundles are about $100 and Paris runs from $45 per person off season to $75 on busy season.


----------



## runjulesrun

glocker said:


> While I am all for a new system (though, admittedly, I worked well under the old one), I for one will NOT give Disney the benefit of the doubt. Costs have been escalating exponentially for years, with less guest value being the result. A paid pass system is just one more opportunity for them to cash in.
> 
> Remember real EMH for each park every day? Where you chose what park you wanted to go to in order to enter an hour early because you were staying on property?
> 
> Remember when the DDP actually saved you a bit of money, and included app, entree, desert AND tip?
> 
> Remember when park hoppers were included and water parks and other perks were tacked on?
> 
> Now they replaced all that with every upcharge "extra" under the sun: extra hours "events" cost money (aside from the scheduled one or two parks per day), food prices have increased just to justify the absurdly high cost of DDP, and tickets have 100 upgrades.
> 
> I do not want to sound like the "get off my lawn" guy, but perhaps they should start getting back to the customer service that MADE them.


We have been saying these exact things for years. Our kids are grown and nearly flown at this point and we have already said that after 30 years of at least yearly (usually more) family trips and on and off again APs, we need a Disney "break". Prices have escalated and value has decreased. We have our first grandbaby on the way and we know we will want to experience Disney with him/her when the time is right but after our APs expire (whenever they will expire after the extensions), we are taking a break. It's bittersweet and we will look forward to seeing many new things when we return. I really believe Walt would be sad at some of what Disney has become (certainly not all though).


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> People have been sure FP would become pay to play for years. I’m not saying it won’t, But I’ll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I can see under certain circumstances where I’d gladly pay for a FP. I’m game for anything that gives me easier access to FP’s, shorter waits and a better experience.


Now with them discontinued for the time being they can bring it back this way.


----------



## Llama mama

SaintsManiac said:


> You can rage all you want about it. They are going to do what they are going to do. It's up to you if you want to keep giving them money.
> 
> People have been posting like this forever and yet they are still here, ticker in signature, going multiple times a year.


We go multiple times a year for years. For us rides have slid down the list of must do. There is so much more at the parks and resorts and once my kids became teenagers, rides were less important. They still go on rides  just not all day long. 
Now shopping is important lol.
If they charge to enter shops ! Then I would rebel


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> For Shanghai the bundles are about $100 and Paris runs from $45 per person off season to $75 on busy season.



Thanks! How many rides in a bundle?


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Thanks! How many rides in a bundle?


Its 7 of the top rides are in the bundle


----------



## Julie Amber

On the subject of why MaxPass is great, it also includes all of your Photopass pics from every ride plus all of the ones CM's take of you throughout the parks. So, we loved having both the ability to make tons of fast passes right from my phone (more than WDW) AND all the amazing pics of our trip. We paid $15 for it when we went (I know it's $20 now). I would pay up to $35 for it and then would be priced out and just not do it any more. This $100 nonsense is right out for us. That's really like doubling your ticket price. Ridiculous!


----------



## Arguetafamily

mmackeymouse said:


> I really don't think I understand the allure of MaxPass. MaxPass keeps you from having to go to the attractions to get a physical FastPass. But....we already have that at World....what would MaxPass make better?
> 
> Per another site:
> 
> MaxPass is now available at Disneyland Resort. Think of this as a modified version of the My Disney Experience app from Walt Disney World, but with fewer options and a $20/person per day cost.
> 
> So....can someone explain to me how MaxPass is better than WDW's FP?



We are Disneyland/California Adventure annual pass holders with Maxpass, and have done FP at World for at least the last 4 times we went.

FP :

60 or 90 day advance reservations- forgot the time period-

Very little wait time, if any

Maxpass:

Only able to start booking reservations for a ride once INSIDE the park, day of

If your refresh game is strong, you can get on ALL major rides (Space, Matterhorn, BT, SM, HM) within minutes of the time you want

Since it is an upcharge the wait time is non existent

Yeah, someone mentioned PP included


----------



## sndral

Llama mama said:


> We have visited enough so main attraction rides are not necessities for us. We are hoping most rides will be around 25 minutes or less. That would make us happy . Balancing that with nice TS and some shopping and we will be thrilled. We are not all day park guests either. We always head back to swim .


I saw a post today that due to distancing/limiting numbers @ Kidani’s pool, you had to line up & wait for someone to leave before you could get in to use the pool. It’ll be interesting to see how they manage pools once they reopen - w/ reduced capacity at both pools and parks. Interesting times ahead.


----------



## princesscinderella

yulilin3 said:


> This is interesting because i did not have my mb scanned either,  at CR or Poly or BC,  they just asked if i had a reservation and to see my license.


I think maybe it’s because the guards want to maintain social distancing.  I was expecting temperature checks and that wasn’t case at any of the resorts we went to.  Our magic band was scanned at GF though, but maybe due to the NBA.    Or Disney is just happy you are visiting the resorts right now and hope you spend some money at the restaurants and shops, it’s so empty with the parks not open.  I’m curious to see if this changes once everything opens up.


----------



## Llama mama

sndral said:


> I saw a post today that due to distancing/limiting numbers @ Kidani’s pool, you had to line up & wait for someone to leave before you could get in to use the pool. It’ll be interesting to see how they manage pools once they reopen - w/ reduced capacity at both pools and parks. Interesting times ahead.


Yeah I saw that post too. I also read other threads that it wasn’t that bad. We are at CR so hopefully we can get a little pool time daily. If not a quick shower and nap at the resort with a/c will refresh us just as much. Just something to relieve the heat of the afternoon.


----------



## princesscinderella

Arguetafamily said:


> We are Disneyland/California Adventure annual pass holders with Maxpass, and have done FP at World for at least the last 4 times we went.
> 
> FP :
> 
> 60 or 90 day advance reservations- forgot the time period-
> 
> Very little wait time, if any
> 
> Maxpass:
> 
> Only able to start booking reservations for a ride once INSIDE the park, day of
> 
> If your refresh game is strong, you can get on ALL major rides (Space, Matterhorn, BT, SM, HM) within minutes of the time you want
> 
> Since it is an upcharge the wait time is non existent
> 
> Yeah, someone mentioned PP included


We loved max pass when we went to DL a couple of years ago we got on everything with virtually no wait and multiple times.  Definitely superior to FP+.    However if everyone pays for it and it’s super crowded I’m not sure how effective it is.  It’s way cheaper than the express pass at universal or other parks I’ve been too.  So yes Disney is once again adding an upcharge but not doubling the price of admission like other parks.


----------



## fbb

Jrb1979 said:


> For Shanghai the bundles are about $100 and Paris runs from $45 per person off season to $75 on busy season.



Disney should just establish a daily auction for all fast passes. See exactly what the market will bear.


----------



## JM23457

princesscinderella said:


> We loved max pass when we went to DL a couple of years ago we got on everything with virtually no wait and multiple times.  Definitely superior to FP+.    However if everyone pays for it and it’s super crowded I’m not sure how effective it is.


Exactly. It works at DL because most guests there are local APs who don't want to pay for it. At WDW, most guests travel to get there & are primed to spend money on a special trip. Almost everyone would buy MaxPass, so it wouldn't work the way it does at DL.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I really don't think I understand the allure of MaxPass. MaxPass keeps you from having to go to the attractions to get a physical FastPass. But....we already have that at World....what would MaxPass make better?
> 
> Per another site:
> 
> MaxPass is now available at Disneyland Resort. Think of this as a modified version of the My Disney Experience app from Walt Disney World, but with fewer options and a $20/person per day cost.
> 
> So....can someone explain to me how MaxPass is better than WDW's FP?



It’s so great. You can get FP for everything day of. No booking months in advance.

I don’t know if the model would work for WDW with the attendance/size differences, but it is sooo awesome at Disneyland.


----------



## johnnyr

If they do start charging for FP’s I wish they would do what Universal does with their Express Pass when staying at one of their deluxe resorts.


----------



## Jrb1979

JM23457 said:


> Exactly. It works at DL because most guests there are local APs who don't want to pay for it. At WDW, most guests travel to get there & are primed to spend money on a special trip. Almost everyone would buy MaxPass, so it wouldn't work the way it does at DL.


They would charge enough so that not everyone will opt to buy it.


----------



## TomServo27

JM23457 said:


> Exactly. It works at DL because most guests there are local APs who don't want to pay for it. At WDW, most guests travel to get there & are primed to spend money on a special trip. Almost everyone would buy MaxPass, so it wouldn't work the way it does at DL.


People show up now with no fast passes and it’s free. I’m not sure everyone would pay for it. I don’t know if it would work but I don’t think we will ever get to find out.


----------



## Dentam

jen7233 said:


> I'm very curious how long lines will extend given the 6ft distance, and the walk space. Not to mention one crack of thunder and a downpour. Clustering in stores to avoid the rain. Another time at MK Under the Sea in line, everyone behind smashed in together to get out of the downpour while in the end part of the line to push forward to the inside part. Another time, we and many others all went into Pecos Bill, wall to wall people to get out of the thunderstorm. Very curious how it all goes!



Yep, I brought this question about what happens during the summer storms up earlier.  Not sure how they'll deal with it...


----------



## mmackeymouse

JM23457 said:


> Exactly. It works at DL because most guests there are local APs who don't want to pay for it. At WDW, most guests travel to get there & are primed to spend money on a special trip. Almost everyone would buy MaxPass, so it wouldn't work the way it does at DL.



Maybe they could do some sort of model like the parks reservation system where they have a certain amount of MaxPasses per park per day. And they could open up the opportunity to buy them by resorts. Deluxes/DVC 30 days out, Mods 29, Values 28...that way there is still at least some value to staying on property. And, by keeping it to a limited amount, it still retains its purpose.








MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s so great. You can get FP for everything day of. No booking months in advance.
> 
> I don’t know if the model would work for WDW with the attendance/size differences, but it is sooo awesome at Disneyland.



See, that's the thing. I actually LIKE booking months in advance. I like knowing where I will be (generally) on any given day. I like knowing I am guaranteed a ride on certain attractions. The idea of waiting till day of and just....relying on hope and faith that things work out....I dunno that would be tough for me. 

BUT....the idea of getting ROTR or FoP with no wait is really, really tempting.


----------



## Mit88

I think MaxPass is like $15 a day. I know it used to be $10 when it first started. Obviously it adds up when you’re talking multiple family members, but for what you’re getting, it’s worth it, at least on a singular or two person trip. And I love that you can go park to park with your reservations. One thing I dislike about FP+ is having to make your reservations at 1 park and not until you’re finished with the reservations can you make one for another park.

I do miss the paper FPs, but only nostalgically. I’ve made quite a few bookmarks from laminating some of my old paper FPs.


----------



## Sandiz08

I’d book deluxe if I could continue to get free fastpasses. Today we walked into our local Disney store and got a little dose of what Disney will be like with masks and social distancing . As soon as we walked in, a cm let us know everyone needed to wear a mask above the bridge of your nose. She explained it should be secure on your face and to maintain 6ft of social distancing. Nice lady but stern warning. Another CM was tasked with the duty to go around making sure everyone was following rules and I overheard her address a small child near us  “ Sweetie, Can you please lift your mask up above your nose” .


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> MaxPass is just a digital paper FP system. So with that you wouldn’t have to book 60 days in advance and all that stuff.


It also includes the photo pass service.


----------



## rteetz

Hey everyone! We have a paid FP thread right here if we want to continue this discussion.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/paid-fp-options-coming-soon-to-wdw.3739005/


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> Most bars will be wishing they can manage to find enough customers to get to 50% right now.
> 
> The restriction is basically meaningless now.


Some kind of food won’t let you open.  You have to have a Florida seated food service license to open. Places selling snacks don’t have those.


----------



## Spaceguy55

In the short run they can and will do whatever they want as a far as FP+ and DP, and even limited attendance and hours.
They have well over 30,000 rooms to fill every night and I don't think people will be as enthusiastic about spending their money without some benefits returning when things get better...it's all about filling the rooms $$$$$


----------



## maciemouse

Does anyone know if you can book at the B Resort and be counted as a on property park reservation guest?  They made more room for reservations for people staying on property but not for the annual Passholder.  With not being able to book at a Disney hotel, how do they think they are going to fill those reservations they made available?


----------



## Jothmas

maciemouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can book at the B Resort and be counted as a on property park reservation guest?  They made more room for reservations for people staying on property but not for the annual Passholder.  With not being able to book at a Disney hotel, how do they think they are going to fill those reservations they made available?


I’m staying at B Resort in July and have AP and park passes.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Doesn’t look like that’s what Shanghai got. Maybe though, I didn’t look too hard. Looks like they’re selling bundled rides.


WDW is different than other Disney locations and that is why I doubt they stray much from the former FP+ system.  FP+ allows them to charge a huge increase in price from off site hotels, makes extra hour events more attractive, encourages longer stays, allows them to charge partner hotels for the 60 day window, makes their shabby club level more attractive, makes VIP tours more attractive, etc.  If WDW house to an UO Express Pass type system, WDW damages all those revenue streams FP+ makes more attractive.

So we either get the return of FP+/something really similar or we are going to get something something like a $500 per day UO like Express Pass system to make up for the revenue hits Disney will take on the things FP+ set up drives business to.


----------



## maciemouse

Jothmas said:


> I’m staying at B Resort in July and have AP and park passes.


Did you get to book more than three days?  Also wondering if they book under an AP or a Disney resort hotel


----------



## only hope

maciemouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can book at the B Resort and be counted as a on property park reservation guest?  They made more room for reservations for people staying on property but not for the annual Passholder.  With not being able to book at a Disney hotel, how do they think they are going to fill those reservations they made available?



All the hotels that used to allow 60 day fp and emh access have access to the resort park reservation “bucket.” B Resort is one of those.


----------



## Krandor

maciemouse said:


> Does anyone know if you can book at the B Resort and be counted as a on property park reservation guest?  They made more room for reservations for people staying on property but not for the annual Passholder.  With not being able to book at a Disney hotel, how do they think they are going to fill those reservations they made available?



You are assuming they want to fill all available reservation slots.


----------



## Marthasor

chicagoshannon said:


> I believe they're opening the Jambo pool when Jambo opens on the 10th.



I would hope so.  The post I was responding to was regarding the Jambo pool not being open yet and the lines at the Kidani pool being so long.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

jen7233 said:


> I'm very curious how long lines will extend given the 6ft distance, and the walk space. Not to mention one crack of thunder and a downpour. Clustering in stores to avoid the rain. Another time at MK Under the Sea in line, everyone behind smashed in together to get out of the downpour while in the end part of the line to push forward to the inside part. Another time, we and many others all went into Pecos Bill, wall to wall people to get out of the thunderstorm. Very curious how it all goes!


I am curious as well about lines. I rememer lining up to see Elsa after Frozen came out and being in a 2.5 hour line heavily guared by cms and tons of people cutting in if you left even a smidgen of space. How will they deal with huge gaps and line cutters? I'd be curious to know how the previews go with dealing with large lines.


----------



## Krandor

FeralCatRogue said:


> I am curious as well about lines. I rememer lining up to see Elsa after Frozen came out and being in a 2.5 hour line heavily guared by cms and tons of people cutting in if you left even a smidgen of space. How will they deal with huge gaps and line cutters? I'd be curious to know how the previews go with dealing with large lines.



Line cutters to the disney jail.


----------



## Marthasor

sndral said:


> I saw a post today that due to distancing/limiting numbers @ Kidani’s pool, you had to line up & wait for someone to leave before you could get in to use the pool. It’ll be interesting to see how they manage pools once they reopen - w/ reduced capacity at both pools and parks. Interesting times ahead.



There was a post on FB from someone staying at Kidani who claimed another guest had invited local friend so use the Kidani pool.  Apparently today they were confirming the pool guests were actually staying at the resort.  Disney really needs a way to make sure 1) only resort guests are using the pools, and 2) all of those resort guests have a chance to use the pool.  It's not hard.  There are pools all over the country who are doing this very thing every single day - reduced capacity with a reservation system in place.


----------



## Ryan King

Marthasor said:


> There was a post on FB from someone staying at Kidani who claimed another guest had invited local friend so use the Kidani pool.  Apparently today they were confirming the pool guests were actually staying at the resort.  Disney really needs a way to make sure 1) only resort guests are using the pools, and 2) all of those resort guests have a chance to use the pool.  It's not hard.  There are pools all over the country who are doing this very thing every single day - reduced capacity with a reservation system in place.



At Aulani everyone needs to bring their room keys and get wrist bands.  They check against the names of all the people in the room.  Since the pool area is accessible from a public beach.


----------



## johnnyr

Marthasor said:


> There was a post on FB from someone staying at Kidani who claimed another guest had invited local friend so use the Kidani pool.  Apparently today they were confirming the pool guests were actually staying at the resort.  Disney really needs a way to make sure 1) only resort guests are using the pools, and 2) all of those resort guests have a chance to use the pool.  It's not hard.  There are pools all over the country who are doing this very thing every single day - reduced capacity with a reservation system in place.



I feel this has always been a problem at the Volcano Pool at the Poly even after they put up the fence that requires Magic Band access. People would just hold the gate open to be courteous. Anyone could get in by just waiting for someone to open the gate.


----------



## LSUmiss

Can anyone with a recent stay on a 1 bedroom villa tell me if they still have all the dishes & cookware?


----------



## kverdon

LSUmiss said:


> Can anyone with a recent stay on a 1 bedroom villa tell me if they still have all the dishes & cookware?


We are currently staying in a 1BR Villa at AKL Kidani and, yes, we have cookware, dishes, silverware and, most importantly, wine glasses.


----------



## princesscinderella

LSUmiss said:


> Can anyone with a recent stay on a 1 bedroom villa tell me if they still have all the dishes & cookware?


We had all the normal cookware, dishes and cutlery in our treehouse this weekend.


----------



## AmberMV

kverdon said:


> We are currently staying in a 1BR Villa at AKL Kidani and, yes, we have cookware, dishes, silverware and, most importantly, wine glasses.


Did you have trouble with the Kidani pool like I saw was posted?


----------



## Jothmas

maciemouse said:


> Did you get to book more than three days?  Also wondering if they book under an AP or a Disney resort hotel


I booked 4 days and on the day that it opened up for resort guests with tickets, which was before the starting day for AP only.


----------



## LSUmiss

kverdon said:


> We are currently staying in a 1BR Villa at AKL Kidani and, yes, we have cookware, dishes, silverware and, most importantly, wine glasses.


Do they have toasters in the villas?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

LSUmiss said:


> Do they have toasters in the villas?



Yes.  You get toasters in studios as well.


----------



## woody337

Its hard to believe that in 24 hours the Magic Kingdom will be open!!!!


----------



## BrianR

So far operationally for our trip (possibly) in 10 days:
1) Cancelled our ALK CL => BWV 1 BR Travelocity reservation. We had a concurrent reservation in a Pop Preferred room, and couldn't justify the over $1000 difference for 3 (or maybe 2?) nights.  Our Poly DVC stay for the second half hasn't been an issue.
2) Started to realize that driving down is probably the only safe way to get there and extricate us back home if things take a turn for the worse (i.e. positive infection).  Southwest credits are good for quite a long time with their COVID policy, so we could possibly use those next year somewhere
3) Looking at outdoor dining / QS options as well as planning on QS to take to a pool area or room vs. indoor dining.  Why no indoor dining?  Well...
4) Brother in law got a positive COVID test.  He had 3 excursions out himself, one was to a chain restaurant where hostess and cook staff failed to wear PPE and indoor dining.  Other possible attack vector could have been his wife who's taken the kids out and about at least once a week, dance class, etc.  She's probably going to be tested today.

Because of #4, the Mrs. who was gung ho for the trip now is super nervous.  She's been wearing PPE since March and has interacted with several COVID positive clients at work, which is why she was confident with the PPE requirements Disney is putting in place.  We have a go / no go choice I guess next Wednesday night, so we can see how all of the previews and the first few days of park operations go as well to make a final choice.  The plan was to go early in the opening while Disney is super dilligent (press eyes on them etc), and burn through our DVC points so we don't "have" to do something with them until 2023.  Thought about shifting to HHI, but the move restrictions where half of our 2021 points go back to 2021 crimps flexibility and destroys our "window" we're tying to create burning these points in one shot.


----------



## dreamit

I’m not understanding whether or not resort hopping is allowed. I interpreted a statement by Disney as meaning not allowed without a dining reservation IF you are not a guest at the resorts (*any* resort). Are others interpreting the new rules to mean you can’t visit a resort without a reservation unless you’re staying at that specific resort? I’m really hoping we will be able to visit other resort quick service location, both for the variety and something to do in the evenings besides DS.


----------



## dislee1164

I feel like the answer is yes, but can anyone confirm if the resorts are still doing the refillable mugs? I think they are, but CMs have to refill for you, correct?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

dreamit said:


> I’m not understanding whether or not resort hopping is allowed. I interpreted a statement by Disney as meaning not allowed without a dining reservation IF you are not a guest at the resorts (*any* resort). Are others interpreting the new rules to mean you can’t visit a resort without a reservation unless you’re staying at that specific resort? I’m really hoping we will be able to visit other resort quick service location, both for the variety and something to do in the evenings besides DS.


My guess is that this is going to change once the parks open. They're not going to be able to enforce the rule with all the bus/monorail/boat traffic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

BrianR said:


> So far operationally for our trip (possibly) in 10 days:
> 1) Cancelled our ALK CL => BWV 1 BR Travelocity reservation. We had a concurrent reservation in a Pop Preferred room, and couldn't justify the over $1000 difference for 3 (or maybe 2?) nights.  Our Poly DVC stay for the second half hasn't been an issue.
> 2) Started to realize that driving down is probably the only safe way to get there and extricate us back home if things take a turn for the worse (i.e. positive infection).  Southwest credits are good for quite a long time with their COVID policy, so we could possibly use those next year somewhere
> 3) Looking at outdoor dining / QS options as well as planning on QS to take to a pool area or room vs. indoor dining.  Why no indoor dining?  Well...
> 4) Brother in law got a positive COVID test.  He had 3 excursions out himself, one was to a chain restaurant where hostess and cook staff failed to wear PPE and indoor dining.  Other possible attack vector could have been his wife who's taken the kids out and about at least once a week, dance class, etc.  She's probably going to be tested today.
> 
> Because of #4, the Mrs. who was gung ho for the trip now is super nervous.  She's been wearing PPE since March and has interacted with several COVID positive clients at work, which is why she was confident with the PPE requirements Disney is putting in place.  We have a go / no go choice I guess next Wednesday night, so we can see how all of the previews and the first few days of park operations go as well to make a final choice.  The plan was to go early in the opening while Disney is super dilligent (press eyes on them etc), and burn through our DVC points so we don't "have" to do something with them until 2023.  *Thought about shifting to HHI, but the move restrictions where half of our 2021 points go back to 2021 crimps flexibility and destroys our "window" we're tying to create burning these points in one shot.*


I don’t have a problem going to FL.

You very much seem like you will be uncomfortable. You are following the news? Sure, Disney will be most vigilant now. But you still  must be fine getting COVID if you go to Disney right now. You think guests won’t slip masks off in elevators, dark rides, lines? Please. Disney CMs can’t be everywhere. 

I’m disturbed you mention using your points now so you don’t have to “worry” about using them. If you lose them for your safety you lose them. If your analysis is “This will be the safest date to use them” ok- but if you or anyone in your party doesn’t feel it’s safe _enough_ you/they will spend the trip miserable.

Things changed on you the last two weeks. FL has a lot more diagnosed COVID. The trade off to CMs being their “most vigilant” is now entirely possible to be “FL has more COVID than ever”


----------



## kverdon

LSUmiss said:


> Do they have toasters in the villas?


Yes, we have a toaster and a coffee maker


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dreamit said:


> I’m not understanding whether or not resort hopping is allowed. I interpreted a statement by Disney as meaning not allowed without a dining reservation IF you are not a guest at the resorts (*any* resort). Are others interpreting the new rules to mean you can’t visit a resort without a reservation unless you’re staying at that specific resort? I’m really hoping we will be able to visit other resort quick service location, both for the variety and something to do in the evenings besides DS.


I think this is something we won't find out until people go this week.  I took it the way you did - if you are a guest staying at any resort, you can go to other resorts.  Not all places do ADR's (like, say, Capt Cook's for tonga toast), so I think this is more to discourage locals from resort hopping on days they can't get a park reservation.  I don't know for sure, obviously, but from what I've seen from people currently staying on property pre-parks opening, they've been going to various restaurants/lounges at resorts they aren't staying at.  AFAIK Disney isn't having people scan magicbands before entering hotels, but they have the ability to do that if they want to or if they feel like the resorts are too busy in the evenings.  I personally hope we can resort hop because I would really like to do a Skyliner "crawl" next week.


----------



## Disneysoule

BrianR said:


> So far operationally for our trip (possibly) in 10 days:
> 1) Cancelled our ALK CL => BWV 1 BR Travelocity reservation. We had a concurrent reservation in a Pop Preferred room, and couldn't justify the over $1000 difference for 3 (or maybe 2?) nights.  Our Poly DVC stay for the second half hasn't been an issue.
> 2) Started to realize that driving down is probably the only safe way to get there and extricate us back home if things take a turn for the worse (i.e. positive infection).  Southwest credits are good for quite a long time with their COVID policy, so we could possibly use those next year somewhere
> 3) Looking at outdoor dining / QS options as well as planning on QS to take to a pool area or room vs. indoor dining.  Why no indoor dining?  Well...
> 4) Brother in law got a positive COVID test.  He had 3 excursions out himself, one was to a chain restaurant where hostess and cook staff failed to wear PPE and indoor dining.  Other possible attack vector could have been his wife who's taken the kids out and about at least once a week, dance class, etc.  She's probably going to be tested today.
> 
> Because of #4, the Mrs. who was gung ho for the trip now is super nervous.  She's been wearing PPE since March and has interacted with several COVID positive clients at work, which is why she was confident with the PPE requirements Disney is putting in place.  We have a go / no go choice I guess next Wednesday night, so we can see how all of the previews and the first few days of park operations go as well to make a final choice.  The plan was to go early in the opening while Disney is super dilligent (press eyes on them etc), and burn through our DVC points so we don't "have" to do something with them until 2023.  Thought about shifting to HHI, but the move restrictions where half of our 2021 points go back to 2021 crimps flexibility and destroys our "window" we're tying to create burning these points in one shot.


We have our trip in about 2 weeks now and I will watching closely and counting on Disney to run a tight ship.  I also think going early will be best because:

1. The crowds should be very low after the first week (at least that's my prediction/hope)

2. I agree that when they first open is when Disney will be most diligent enforcing mask wearing and cleaning with the world and the press watching.

I wouldn't go many places far from home right now, but I do Trust Disney.  When it comes to safety they are World Class.


----------



## kverdon

dislee1164 said:


> I feel like the answer is yes, but can anyone confirm if the resorts are still doing the refillable mugs? I think they are, but CMs have to refill for you, correct?


That is what we observed at Kidani. They have a table setup in front of the machine where a CM fills a cup for you.


----------



## yulilin3

dreamit said:


> I’m not understanding whether or not resort hopping is allowed. I interpreted a statement by Disney as meaning not allowed without a dining reservation IF you are not a guest at the resorts (*any* resort). Are others interpreting the new rules to mean you can’t visit a resort without a reservation unless you’re staying at that specific resort? I’m really hoping we will be able to visit other resort quick service location, both for the variety and something to do in the evenings besides DS.


Parking your own vehicle at any resort requires now to be staying at that resort or having a dining reservation but you can tour the resort and go to their quick service by taking a bus from DS.



dislee1164 said:


> I feel like the answer is yes, but can anyone confirm if the resorts are still doing the refillable mugs? I think they are, but CMs have to refill for you, correct?


yes refillable mugs are available and thre cm will fill it for you


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> But you still  must be fine getting COVID if you go to Disney right now.


This says it all for everyone going, which may include myself later this year.  It is not alarmist to say this, it is practical.  We should all be realistic about the possibility of catching the virus if we go anywhere, but especially a large place like Disney where we will be exposed to more people than usual.  Preventative measures will never be 100% effective, and while it would be nice to think that full compliance will be achieved at Disney, it just isn't realistic.


----------



## Sunnywho

BrianR said:


> Because of #4, the Mrs. who was gung ho for the trip now is super nervous.


#4 was a biggie. It makes an impact when a relative gets it. I would postpone.


----------



## coolbrook

yulilin3 said:


> Parking your own vehicle at any resort requires now to be staying at that resort or having a dining reservation but you can tour the resort and go to their quick service by taking a bus from DS.
> 
> 
> yes refillable mugs are available and thre cm will fill it for you



Do you actually have to have the plastic mug with you or can you show a receipt or something?  Sometimes its inconvenient to have the mug if you don't want to carry it around for instance on your way out to a park in the morning.


----------



## Katrina Y

coolbrook said:


> Do you actually have to have the plastic mug with you or can you show a receipt or something?  Sometimes its inconvenient to have the mug if you don't want to carry it around for instance on your way out to a park in the morning.


I would assume that yes you must have your mug with you. Before the changes and shut down, you were required to have your mug, therefore you would be required to have it now. Otherwise, anyone could get a drink.


----------



## Jrb1979

Dentam said:


> Exactly.  Disney has made this clear and has signs up everywhere stating that you are risking getting the virus by being there, staying at their resorts, etc.  You also have to be aware that getting the virus could have devastating consequences.  I read last night that Broadway star Nick Cordero lost his battle with the virus yesterday morning after being in the ICU for 3 months.  No pre-existing conditions, fit, and 41 years old - same exact age as me.  Leaves behind a wife and 1 year old son.  So unbelievably sad.


The scary part is how many are ok with that. I'm sorry but my health is more important then any vacation let alone a Disney one.


----------



## KBoopaloo

New numbers are out. Number of cases is down because the number of tests is way down. Positivity rate is almost exactly the same as reported the day before.

Today - 6327 cases, 44,227 tests, 14.97% for new cases

Yesterday - 9997 cases, 69,983 tests, 15.04% positive for new cases

Orange County reported 374 new cases today (14.5% positive rate), 760 new cases yesterday (14.2% rate) so a similar profile to the rest of the state - lower number of cases, same positivity rate

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Bibbobboo2u said:


> This says it all for everyone going, which may include myself later this year.  It is not alarmist to say this, it is practical.  We should all be realistic about the possibility of catching the virus if we go anywhere, but especially a large place like Disney where we will be exposed to more people than usual.  Preventative measures will never be 100% effective, and while it would be nice to think that full compliance will be achieved at Disney, it just isn't realistic.



Yup.

It’s not enough to feel safe with the precautions Disney has taken. I have seen this said so many times, that Disney has made them feel safe going. That’s good and all, and will hopefully help a great deal, but what you really need to be at peace with if you go somewhere like that considering all the various circumstances right now is actually catching COVID-19 and everything that comes with that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

On a side note, can you guys tell this AP waiting game is getting to me? I had a dream last night that we were in WDW, masks and all, but we bought new tickets and “forgot” to use our passes, still making them a problem in my dreams .

Waiting not so patiently for our July email with the refund options laid out and ready to choose online. I have 0 faith in random phone CM I will be connected to will give completely correct info at this point with a decision that we will be locked into.


----------



## BrianR

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t have a problem going to FL.
> 
> You very much seem like you will be uncomfortable. You are following the news? Sure, Disney will be most vigilant now. But you still  must be fine getting COVID if you go to Disney right now. You think guests won’t slip masks off in elevators, dark rides, lines? Please. Disney CMs can’t be everywhere.
> 
> I’m disturbed you mention using your points now so you don’t have to “worry” about using them. If you lose them for your safety you lose them. If your analysis is “This will be the safest date to use them” ok- but if you or anyone in your party doesn’t feel it’s safe _enough_ you/they will spend the trip miserable.
> 
> Things changed on you the last two weeks. FL has a lot more diagnosed COVID. The trade off to CMs being their “most vigilant” is now entirely possible to be “FL has more COVID than ever”





Bibbobboo2u said:


> This says it all for everyone going, which may include myself later this year.  It is not alarmist to say this, it is practical.  We should all be realistic about the possibility of catching the virus if we go anywhere, but especially a large place like Disney where we will be exposed to more people than usual.  Preventative measures will never be 100% effective, and while it would be nice to think that full compliance will be achieved at Disney, it just isn't realistic.





Sunnywho said:


> #4 was a biggie. It makes an impact when a relative gets it. I would postpone.





Jrb1979 said:


> The scary part is how many are ok with that. I'm sorry but my health is more important then any vacation let alone a Disney one.



I think the thing counteracting that is the fact that the Mrs. has had a higher rate of exposure at work, and the mitigating steps (mask / disinfecting / etc.) work.  They just do.  The kids have been going to summer camp / day care w/ masks for a little while, and DD has been going back to in person activity class (dance) with these mitigating steps as well.  I guess what I'm getting at is we're basically under the assumption we've been exposed for 4 months already.  The big risk is the eating portion, since you're fundamentally unprotected.  That's an activity we haven't done yet, and that's where most of our fear is at the moment.  Yes there's a risk, but if people for the most part stick to the plan, the risk is low.  Deciding to drive mitigates a compressed density space for extended period risk (airplane) as well as if someone would get it we would have a safe way to extricate back to home and not be trapped in FL.  We don't have to decide until the night before we go, so we will have a week of operational data to make an assessment if the plan is being adhered to, or if it's not (like Hershey ended up becoming).


----------



## wareagle57

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My guess is that this is going to change once the parks open. They're not going to be able to enforce the rule with all the bus/monorail/boat traffic.



I don’t even think they are trying to enforce it now. I didn’t know even know it was a rule. Tim Tracker and others have posted videos riding to different empty resorts.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> But you still  must be fine getting COVID if you go to Disney right now.



This is right on point. To think that somehow Disney can prevent the spread isn't being realistic. They can't be everywhere monitoring everyone and if we know anything, it's that some people will push the limits and take off their masks, not wash their hands and touch everything in sight. especially those who just won't believe this thing is real. So no, I'm not ok with getting Covid-19 nor putting my family at risk of catching it, nevermind the risk of bringing it back to my community and being a source of spread.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jothmas

It’s not clear if the odds of contracting the virus in a Disney restaurant, attraction or public area is any greater than the odds of being in public location like a grocery store or restaurant at home.  Because the circumstances of being at Disney are different than being in public in your city, there is the belief that the odds would be different, but that hasn’t been shown yet. However, as people have pointed out, the policies in place at Disney should make the odds per encounter with others more favorable for not becoming infected.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> These days, I fill my tank maybe twice a month. It's pretty easy to sanitize afterwards. That's not the same as constantly being in contact with surfaces others have touched all day for several days. I rarely use the supermarket restrooms- we make sure that is taken care of before we go and we don't take trips so long that a bathroom stop is needed. We can easily go 4-5 hours without a bathroom break. Even so, grocery shopping is once a week at most so again, not the same as being in a park for 8-10 hrs every day using the restroom several times a day. Also, I'm pretty sure the people at my pumps and in my store, for the most part, live here, where we have relatively few cases.  The fact that it's in FL, where there is a record setting spike makes a huge difference as does the frequency of exposure. It is not the same thing at all.



My point about the public restroom/gas pump was not clear.

He suggested he would drive home if someone tested positive. My point is that if someone tests positive they should not stop for gas or at a public restroom at risk of infecting others.

It wasn’t about picking it up at the pump. It was about how driving home sick is irresponsible unless you can avoid those things.


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


>



Feel like I’m watching the movie Groundhog Day.


----------



## tarheelblue8853

This might be a bit of a niche situation but are there any local AP holders who also have an upcoming resort reservation?  Just wondering what y'all decided to do...did you book parks for your resort stay or leave those open so you could actually go to the parks before then?  

At this point leaning towards canceling the park reservations that I made for our reservation.  It's a bit of a bummer because we are staying with family but if they end up going to the parks and we can't I guess its not the end of the world.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farro

Give me some good live-streams to watch the parks opening!!!

So excited, I bet everyone will be yelling and clapping! Probably be emotional to watch!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Give me some good live-streams to watch the parks opening!!!
> 
> So excited, I bet everyone will be yelling and clapping!




@yulilin3 will be there. Her link is in her signature.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> @yulilin3 will be there.



Thanks!


----------



## cakebaker

BrianR said:


> I figured rip off the Monday morning band aid.  All we need is the posted number and then we can get back to pool lines and locals sneaking in for a few hours before previews start.


Numbers were already posted earlier.


----------



## only hope

tarheelblue8853 said:


> This might be a bit of a niche situation but are there any local AP holders who also have an upcoming resort reservation?  Just wondering what y'all decided to do...did you book parks for your resort stay or leave those open so you could actually go to the parks before then?
> 
> At this point leaning towards canceling the park reservations that I made for our reservation.  It's a bit of a bummer because we are staying with family but if they end up going to the parks and we can't I guess its not the end of the world.  Thanks in advance!



We are local (about an hour away) and have a two night mini-vacay planned for September, off-property. I booked HS and MK for the last two days. I didn’t book anything the first day because I want to go to the parks between now and then, so my third day is in August. After we use that day I’ll take a look at availability and our schedules to decide whether to book another day before the trip or to book the first day of the trip. First day we want to do AK so I’m hopeful we can still get in two park days before the mini vacation and have no problem reserving AK.


----------



## BrianR

cakebaker said:


> Numbers were already posted earlier.


So what's the pool situation look like at Boardwalk today?  Any ideas?


----------



## Mfowler7828

cakebaker said:


> This is right on point. To think that somehow Disney can prevent the spread isn't being realistic. They can't be everywhere monitoring everyone and if we know anything, it's that some people will push the limits and take off their masks, not wash their hands and touch everything in sight. especially those who just won't believe this thing is real. So no, I'm not ok with getting Covid-19 nor putting my family at risk of catching it, nevermind the risk of bringing it back to my community and being a source of spread.


Have you ever had Dole Whip???


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BrianR said:


> So what's the pool situation look like at Boardwalk today?  Any ideas?



Creepy.


----------



## Disneysoule

I think anyone on this thread knows the risks of going or not going.  We are all very informed at this point.  Go... don't go... it's a personal choice.  Can we just move on?


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## merry_nbright

Farro said:


> Give me some good live-streams to watch the parks opening!!!
> 
> So excited, I bet everyone will be yelling and clapping! Probably be emotional to watch!



ResortTV1. Earsome Emporium. And of course the wonderful @yulilin3


----------



## AmberMV

tarheelblue8853 said:


> This might be a bit of a niche situation but are there any local AP holders who also have an upcoming resort reservation?  Just wondering what y'all decided to do...did you book parks for your resort stay or leave those open so you could actually go to the parks before then?
> 
> At this point leaning towards canceling the park reservations that I made for our reservation.  It's a bit of a bummer because we are staying with family but if they end up going to the parks and we can't I guess its not the end of the world.  Thanks in advance!


Local AP holder here.  Just got back from Riviera yesterday, very happy with the measures and compliance.  Going to AP Preview on Thursday Magic Kingdom for the day, and also have day AP park reservation early August and resort stay late August.  I have park reservations for everything.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Creepy.
> 
> View attachment 506751


Somehow, I find this appropriate for the situation.


----------



## dreamit

There were posts a few days back about the chiffon masks with attached scarves. I had ordered the Vivian and Vincent ones a few weeks back and they arrived quickly. I followed advice from a poster on here and carefully used a thread ripper to remove the scarf portion and it worked great—no running of the material. I placed a second order because I think these will be our go-to outdoor masks for our upcoming trip. There are other brands of similar masks available on Amazon.


----------



## rteetz

Back to some Disney talk

Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations

Magic Kingdom
Tomorrowland Terrace
Golden Oak Outpost
Pete's Silly Slideshow

Animal Kingdom
Upcountry Landing 
Pizzafari


----------



## Sandiz08

dreamit said:


> There were posts a few days back about the chiffon masks with attached scarves. I had ordered the Vivian and Vincent ones a few weeks back and they arrived quickly. I followed advice from a poster on here and carefully used a thread ripper to remove the scarf portion and it worked great—no running of the material. I placed a second order because I think these will be our go-to outdoor masks for our upcoming trip. There are other brands of similar masks available on Amazon.


Will those be accepted at Disney since they are more like a loose scarf? Our local Disney store was being strict yesterday about how snug masks were and layed on your face.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> Local AP holder here.  Just got back from Riviera yesterday, very happy with the measures and compliance.  Going to AP Preview on Thursday Magic Kingdom for the day, and also have day AP park reservation early August and resort stay late August.  I have park reservations for everything.



You got lucky!  I'm an AP holder with hotel reservations and am unable to make additional AP reservations.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> Back to some Disney talk
> 
> Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Golden Oak Outpost
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> Upcountry Landing
> Pizzafari


Golden Oak Outpost seems odd (like not very big)

Is Upcountry Landing the old boat launch where they've been having meet n greets.  Is Pizzafari not opening for food?


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> Back to some Disney talk
> 
> Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Golden Oak Outpost
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> Upcountry Landing
> Pizzafari



People posted the aerials at Savi's as a rumored rest area, but a) that space is too small, and b) could very well be marker spots for the next party to go in and stay distanced.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Back to some Disney talk
> 
> Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Golden Oak Outpost
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> Upcountry Landing
> Pizzafari



Any word on where they will be at Epcot? Seems like some of the spots around the lagoon where they hold private parties would be ideal for this kind of thing as they are already set up for being roped off with CMs at the entrances.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> Golden Oak Outpost seems odd (like not very big)
> 
> Is Upcountry Landing the old boat launch where they've been having meet n greets.  Is Pizzafari not opening for food?



Pizzafari was not on the reopening list.


----------



## lauraingalls

We are currently vacationing in Orlando waiting for Disney to open. We have done 2 days at Universal and I never used their mask free rest areas. Us Colorado folk who are not used to the heat and humidity managed 2 full days with masks on. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Golden Oak Outpost seems odd (like not very big)
> 
> Is Upcountry Landing the old boat launch where they've been having meet n greets.  Is Pizzafari not opening for food?


I believe it is. As for Pizzafari I’m not sure about that one.


----------



## rteetz

KBoopaloo said:


> Any word on where they will be at Epcot? Seems like some of the spots around the lagoon where they hold private parties would be ideal for this kind of thing as they are already set up for being roped off with CMs at the entrances.


Not yet.


----------



## MrsBooch

welp. just cancelled the August trip to Vero DVC resort - clinging desperately to our WDW Thanksgiving trip. 

Time to reset our vacation count down clock. 

At least I can obsessively watch youtube vloggers going to magic kingdom soon...


----------



## DisneyEater

BrianR said:


> We don't have to decide until the night before we go, so we will have a week of operational data to make an assessment if the plan is being adhered to, or if it's not (like Hershey ended up becoming).



Link to Hershey stuff? I hadn't heard anything about it yet.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

KBoopaloo said:


> Any word on where they will be at Epcot? Seems like some of the spots around the lagoon where they hold private parties would be ideal for this kind of thing as they are already set up for being roped off with CMs at the entrances.



I am also curious about EPCOT. We are going in August for F&W and I can’t figure out how we will be eating drinking at each location. Is each booth going to have a relief area? Or should I plan on bringing a tray because I have to walk across three countries to find the area to eat?


----------



## MrsBooch

DisneyEater said:


> Link to Hershey stuff? I hadn't heard anything about it yet.



i don't know if there's a link but I know people who actually went there and they said that employees weren't adhering to face mask requirements, wearing them incorrectly and not enforcing their use around the park.

I'm guessing that's what is being referred to here.


----------



## chicagoshannon

KBoopaloo said:


> Any word on where they will be at Epcot? Seems like some of the spots around the lagoon where they hold private parties would be ideal for this kind of thing as they are already set up for being roped off with CMs at the entrances.


I think a decent place would be either by the fountain by the Imagination pavilian or outside the bathrooms in the same area.


----------



## dreamit

Sandiz08 said:


> Will those be accepted at Disney since they are more like a loose scarf? Our local Disney store was being strict yesterday about how snug masks were and layed on your face.


They’re not loose fitting. Once you remove the scarf, they fit like most masks you see people wearing, including having adjustable ear loops. They’re VERY breathable, even with the two layers.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

dreamit said:


> They’re not loose fitting. Once you remove the scarf, they fit like most masks you see people wearing, including having adjustable ear loops. They’re VERY breathable, even with the two layers.



Does Disney have any requirements on the material of masks? I feel like chiffon is like wearing a mesh mask... it kind of defeats the purpose...


----------



## Sandiz08

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Does Disney have any requirements on the material of masks? I feel like chiffon is like wearing a mesh mask... it kind of defeats the purpose...


I think we will all be finding out more about this when the parks open. We will be taking several styles just in case. If what you have doesn’t work, you can always buy the ones they sell there.


----------



## kverdon

wareagle57 said:


> I don’t even think they are trying to enforce it now. I didn’t know even know it was a rule. Tim Tracker and others have posted videos riding to different empty resorts.


We are staying at Kidani and had breakfast at the Tratoria at BW. We were able to walk into BW and BC without any issue. It’s only driving into a resort where you are checked.


----------



## Krandor

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> My guess is that this is going to change once the parks open. They're not going to be able to enforce the rule with all the bus/monorail/boat traffic.



True but I wouldn't drive up to the security guard and expect to be let in without a reservation. I actually often do that on my last day. After I check out drive to poly for some tonga toast. I expect if I did that now I'd get turned away. 

So I think they'll enforce it where they can (like the guard house).


----------



## JacknSally

*Here’s a BlogMickey article discussing the face-covering guidelines. I know ResortTV1 mentioned in a livestream that people wearing bandanas were turned away from Disney Springs because the bandanas are loose and open at the bottom. BlogMickey corroborates that no-bandanas is being enforced. Nothing specific about the type of material used, just “breathable” and “reusable or disposable”.

https://blogmickey.com/face-masks-at-disney-world/*


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> * “reusable or disposable”.*



Isn't that basically an either or thing.  It's either reusable or disposable.  Is there a 3rd category I'm missing?


----------



## Sandiz08

Krandor said:


> True but I wouldn't drive up to the security guard and expect to be let in without a reservation. I actually often do that on my last day. After I check out drive to poly for some tonga toast. I expect if I did that now I'd get turned away.
> 
> So I think they'll enforce it where they can (like the guard house).


That is how the Grand Californian operates at Disneyland. You can’t pull up and expect to be let in to a hotel you are not staying at or have a reservation for. I wouldn’t be surprised if this sticks.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

I am really interested in finding out how things will work at F&W Festival.  If you can't walk and eat/drink, will there be enough tables to use (and I am not counting trash cans as impromptu tables).

ETA:  Will @yulilin3 be going to Epcot?


----------



## BrianR

DisneyEater said:


> Link to Hershey stuff? I hadn't heard anything about it yet.


So some of it is anecdotal for how well they did before public opening.  The Mrs. went for passholder pickup where Candymonium (new coaster) was open to ride, and they were doing really well with masks, social distancing, sanitization.  Only thing she noticed was no sanitizer at the exit of the attraction, but fixable.  One of her coworkers went on two of the passholder full park days before opening and everything was the same (mask wearing was across the board, distancing, etc.).  When they opened to the public on the 3rd there were a bunch of photo reports on Twitter with non-compliance on masks, including some of the workers on the attraction.  More chin wearing than actual mask wearing, no distancing in the ride lines, etc.  Another DIS poster actually went yesterday and reported the same thing in the thread, plus the sanitizer was running out of the dispensers faster than they had staff to fill them.  I honestly think it's an understaffing problem, as Hershey relies on seasonal work for the summer, and since it's already half over they didn't get enough people to work.


----------



## mcomber7

rteetz said:


> Back to some Disney talk
> 
> Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Golden Oak Outpost
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> Upcountry Landing
> Pizzafari


Where is the golden oak outpost?


----------



## rteetz

mcomber7 said:


> Where is the golden oak outpost?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

mcomber7 said:


> Where is the golden oak outpost?


In Frontierland on way to Adventureland - it's a walk up counter service.  Not sure how it will be turned into rest zone - maybe add tables/umbrellas?


----------



## koszmok

dreamit said:


> There were posts a few days back about the chiffon masks with attached scarves. I had ordered the Vivian and Vincent ones a few weeks back and they arrived quickly. I followed advice from a poster on here and carefully used a thread ripper to remove the scarf portion and it worked great—no running of the material. I placed a second order because I think these will be our go-to outdoor masks for our upcoming trip. There are other brands of similar masks available on Amazon.



I was wondering If these mask are so comfortable to wear would it provide sufficient protection against the air I breath out? I`m genuinely curious. When you breath out or blow can you feel it like you wouldn`t wear a mask at all? Thinking of buying some....


----------



## Dulcee

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Does Disney have any requirements on the material of masks? I feel like chiffon is like wearing a mesh mask... it kind of defeats the purpose...


I would be cautious relying on the Chiffon masks, especially without a filter layer. A tightly woven cotton, with multiple layers, will have a denser microscopic structure and be able to filter out more particles.


----------



## Geomom

Golden oak outpost seems like an odd place to put a mask free zone.  It's in the walkway from Adventureland to frontierland, and not a very wide walkway...


----------



## Arguetafamily

Soooo, since Gimenez, mayor of Miami, is closing indoor dining, gyms etc. IF the Orlando governor does the same thing, would Disney be forced to comply with all restaurants?


----------



## wareagle57

Bibbobboo2u said:


> In Frontierland on way to Adventureland - it's a walk up counter service.  Not sure how it will be turned into rest zone - maybe add tables/umbrellas?



I don’t see how it can be one without cutting off that area from foot traffic.  Have CMs set up in front of the archway just past Tortuga and I guess over on the other side about where the parades step off. Which is sort of the same with TT, but you could still keep that walkway open and just make the 2 dining areas the relaxation zones.


----------



## rteetz

Geomom said:


> Golden oak outpost seems like an odd place to put a mask free zone.  It's in the walkway from Adventureland to frontierland, and not a very wide walkway...





wareagle57 said:


> I don’t see how it can be one without cutting off that area from foot traffic.  Have CMs set up in front of the archway just past Tortuga and I guess over on the other side about where the parades step off. Which is sort of the same with TT, but you could still keep that walkway open and just make the 2 dining areas the relaxation zones.


My guess is they are also using the Pirates league thing. There are some tables and what not in that area.


----------



## woody337

Arguetafamily said:


> Soooo, since Gimenez, mayor of Miami, is closing indoor dining, gyms etc. IF the Orlando governor does the same thing, would Disney be forced to comply with all restaurants?


That wont happen


----------



## Spridell

Arguetafamily said:


> Soooo, since Gimenez, mayor of Miami, is closing indoor dining, gyms etc. IF the Orlando governor does the same thing, would Disney be forced to comply with all restaurants?



Miami is a totally different ballgame then the rest of the state.  I dont see the OC Mayor doing the same thing


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I am really interested in finding out how things will work at F&W Festival.  If you can't walk and eat/drink, will there be enough tables to use (and I am not counting trash cans as impromptu tables).
> 
> ETA:  Will @yulilin3 be going to Epcot?


have to use my first reservation to be able to grab Epcot, currently there are only 2 days left in July for AP reservations


----------



## disny_luvr

MrsBooch said:


> i don't know if there's a link but I know people who actually went there and they said that employees weren't adhering to face mask requirements, wearing them incorrectly and not enforcing their use around the park.
> 
> I'm guessing that's what is being referred to here.



I was just at Hersheypark yesterday and every single employee I saw was wearing a face mask. I also encountered two different security guards telling guests to put on their masks. I felt very safe at HP and am going again on Wednesday. 

*I know I’m quoting you and your quoting someone else that asked another poster about HP (hope that all makes sense ). I can’t find the originally posters post, which is why I’m quoting you.


----------



## cakebaker

Arguetafamily said:


> Soooo, since Gimenez, mayor of Miami, is closing indoor dining, gyms etc. IF the Orlando governor does the same thing, would Disney be forced to comply with all restaurants?


They would, but the Mayor isn't going to do that. I suspect the change in bars opening was to cater to Disney wanting to open their bars. If Disney closes anything, it'll be because they choose to. The gov't isn't going to do anything to slow them down.


----------



## BrianR

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just a quick update from Hersheypark.  As the day has gone on a lot more chinstraps instead of masks.
> 
> The water park area is a bit of a mess as masks not required so no one is wearing one - and no social distancing going on in lines for lazy river and stuff like that
> 
> I will say overall the park is really empty - we just rode the new big coaster and it was a 5 minute wait.  Given that is is pretty easy to stay far enough away from people but if it was any more crowded then I probably wouldn't feel safe enough here





disny_luvr said:


> I was just at Hersheypark yesterday and every single employee I saw was wearing a face mask. I also encountered two different security guards telling guests to put on their masks. I felt very safe at HP and am going again on Wednesday.
> 
> *I know I’m quoting you and your quoting someone else that asked another poster about HP (hope that all makes sense ). I can’t find the originally posters post, which is why I’m quoting you.



@DisneyEater Sounds like it depends on where you are and what time of day gets you different results.


----------



## CheetoGuido

dreamit said:


> There were posts a few days back about the chiffon masks with attached scarves. I had ordered the Vivian and Vincent ones a few weeks back and they arrived quickly. I followed advice from a poster on here and carefully used a thread ripper to remove the scarf portion and it worked great—no running of the material. I placed a second order because I think these will be our go-to outdoor masks for our upcoming trip. There are other brands of similar masks available on Amazon.


HI Dreamit, any chance you can share a link to what you ordered?  I am currently making homemade masks with the thinnest/most breathable fabric I could find; but I wouldn't mind adding more mask options for our large group, I want to have multiple masks for each person.  Thank you!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> have to use my first reservation to be able to grab Epcot, currently there are only 2 days left in July for AP reservations


Maybe some will open up if people decide not to travel to wdw right now.   I will be following you this week - have a great time!!


----------



## BrianR

cakebaker said:


> They would, but the Mayor isn't going to do that. I suspect the change in bars opening was to cater to Disney wanting to open their bars. If Disney closes anything, it'll be because they choose to. The gov't isn't going to do anything to slow them down.


I'm not sure what OCCC has going on, but I would think much more the support entertainment for the convention center would be the concern vs. a couple of supplemental bars at Disney if anything.  None of those places open = whatever conventions that are left being cancelled + room block cancellations is a much much higher dollar amount and impact vs. the delta of a few specific bars at Disney.


----------



## disny_luvr

BrianR said:


> @DisneyEater Sounds like it depends on where you are and what time of day gets you different results.



I agree! I will also add, I wasn’t in the water park at all yesterday so I can’t attest to that area of the park.


----------



## Tjddis

Bibbobboo2u said:


> This says it all for everyone going, which may include myself later this year.  It is not alarmist to say this, it is practical.  We should all be realistic about the possibility of catching the virus if we go anywhere, but especially a large place like Disney where we will be exposed to more people than usual.  Preventative measures will never be 100% effective, and while it would be nice to think that full compliance will be achieved at Disney, it just isn't realistic.


So really I see 2 different arguments emerging from those heading to WDW

the first would be I am going, I might get it and I’m ok with that because nothing is foolproof and if I get it it won’t affect me that much because I am young and healthy

the second is I wont get it because I trust Disney to keep me from getting it.

both perspectives include the idea that it is unreasonable to continue lockdown and cite either of the above reasons in their desire to get on with life

so really if you are still on the fence it kinda comes down to your evaluation of those 2 arguments no?   Sure there are other factors (losing money/points, limited experience) but as far as COVID related changes that’s it...


----------



## Anna_Sh

Tjddis said:


> So really I see 2 different arguments emerging from those heading to WDW
> 
> the first would be I am going, I might get it and I’m ok with that because nothing is foolproof and if I get it it won’t affect me that much because I am young and healthy
> 
> the second is I wont get it because I trust Disney to keep me from getting it.
> 
> both perspectives include the idea that it is unreasonable to continue lockdown and cite either of the above reasons in their desire to get on with life
> 
> so really if you are still on the fence it kinda comes down to your evaluation of those 2 arguments no?   Sure there are other factors (losing money/points, limited experience) but as far as COVID related changes that’s it...


My personal point of view is a modified version of your 2nd argument:

I trust Disney to do a good job keeping me safe, AND I plan to be insanely paranoid—no table service restaurants, staying out of mask relaxation zones, avoiding any part of the park (including many rides) that I am not personally convinced will allow me to safely socially distance, avoiding all mass transit options, and wearing the thickest mask that won’t suffocate me in the Florida heat.


----------



## Tjddis

cakebaker said:


> This is right on point. To think that somehow Disney can prevent the spread isn't being realistic. They can't be everywhere monitoring everyone and if we know anything, it's that some people will push the limits and take off their masks, not wash their hands and touch everything in sight. especially those who just won't believe this thing is real. So no, I'm not ok with getting Covid-19 nor putting my family at risk of catching it, nevermind the risk of bringing it back to my community and being a source of spread.


My wife and I made ourselves nuts early on with all the back and forth.  Yeah, we put on masks and gloves to the grocery store, kept far away from people.   But who knows who picked up that soda bottle before we did, who sneezed  over the freezer case before we got there etc.  you can really make yourself crazy if you want.   You just have to do the best you can and you can’t control others.  For us it comes down to minimizing points of contacts where we can and that sadly at this time means no WDW for us.


----------



## dreamit

Dulcee said:


> I would be cautious relying on the Chiffon masks, especially without a filter layer. A tightly woven cotton, with multiple layers, will have a denser microscopic structure and be able to filter out more particles.


My understanding is that, generally, masks only protect others (to a degree). They only protect you if you’re using a filter. I plan to use the chiffon one outside at the parks. I have non-filtered cotton and linen masks I’ll use indoors at WDW, and filtered ones I’ll use at the airport and on our flight.


----------



## Tjddis

Disneysoule said:


> I think anyone on this thread knows the risks of going or not going.  We are all very informed at this point.  Go... don't go... it's a personal choice.  Can we just move on?


Clearly there are people still on the fence and they are coming here to get different perspectives.   Many use these boards for advice when planning trips and unfortunately as the title of the thread suggests this is an aspect to planning now.  Sadly


----------



## Jrb1979

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/epcot-mexico-pavilion-restaurants-and-bars-hit-by-layoffs/


----------



## dreamit

koszmok said:


> I was wondering If these mask are so comfortable to wear would it provide sufficient protection against the air I breath out? I`m genuinely curious. When you breath out or blow can you feel it like you wouldn`t wear a mask at all? Thinking of buying some....


I just tested. If I blow out with force, I can feel air, but that also happened with the linen and cotton masks, maybe just not quite as much. But, I do think the chiffon and the double-layered linen were similar.


----------



## Disneysoule

Tjddis said:


> Clearly there are people still on the fence and they are coming here to get different perspectives.   Many use these boards for advice when planning trips and unfortunately as the title of the thread suggests this is an aspect to planning now.  Sadly


Just seems like it's mostly people wanting to tell others they are wrong or right if they decide to go. I don't think that is the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Jothmas

Tjddis said:


> So really I see 2 different arguments emerging from those heading to WDW
> 
> the first would be I am going, I might get it and I’m ok with that because nothing is foolproof and if I get it it won’t affect me that much because I am young and healthy
> 
> the second is I wont get it because I trust Disney to keep me from getting it.
> 
> both perspectives include the idea that it is unreasonable to continue lockdown and cite either of the above reasons in their desire to get on with life
> 
> so really if you are still on the fence it kinda comes down to your evaluation of those 2 arguments no?   Sure there are other factors (losing money/points, limited experience) but as far as COVID related changes that’s it...


You’ve stated the first argument in a way to disparage. It would be better to state it as, I could get Covid-19 at WDW, and I’m NOT okay with that, but I realize I could also become infected by staying in my home city and not going to WDW.


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

dreamit said:


> My understanding is that, generally, mask only protect others (to a degree). They only protect you if you’re using a filter. I plan to use the chiffon one outside at the parks. I have non-filtered cotton and linen masks I’ll use indoors at WDW, and filtered ones I’ll use at the airport and on our flight.


This is my plan exactly for my family!


----------



## dreamit

CheetoGuido said:


> HI Dreamit, any chance you can share a link to what you ordered?  I am currently making homemade masks with the thinnest/most breathable fabric I could find; but I wouldn't mind adding more mask options for our large group, I want to have multiple masks for each person.  Thank you!


Based on another poster’s review, I ordered from Vivian and Vincent—great price and fast shipping. But, you can also find on Amazon by searching for “chiffon mask scarf”.
https://vivianvincent.com/collections/cloth-face-mask


----------



## Tiki Birdland

I more saw the go/don't go comments from multiple members as simply their opinion. And, I think they all should be treated that way.

Frankly, we used those thoughts a couple of weeks ago to determine that we were better off simply staying at home and sitting this trip out. My F-I-L is 91 and the last thing I want is for him to get sick due to our actions. Really disappointed but still think we made the right decision for our family. The sad part is that we would have been packing the car up for WDW on Saturday this week.  As someone pointed out earlier, it really does feel like Groundhog Day. I just wish I had a polka to go to...



Disneysoule said:


> Just seems like it's mostly people wanting to tell others they are wrong or right if they decide to go. I don't think that is the spirit of the thread.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Krandor said:


> Isn't that basically an either or thing.  It's either reusable or disposable.  Is there a 3rd category I'm missing?


Self destructs?


----------



## Leigh L

dreamit said:


> Based on another poster’s review, I ordered from Vivian and Vincent—great price and fast shipping. But, you can also find on Amazon by searching for “chiffon mask scarf”.
> https://vivianvincent.com/collections/cloth-face-mask


I ordered these a couple of days ago, they should arrive later this week!
This brand on Amazon doesn't arrive until mid to late August when I first tried to order them. There are other brands on Amazon but I read some good - and bad - reviews about those. Since I keep seeing this brand positively mentioned here and other reviews were good, decided to give those a try and ordered directly


----------



## Shellyred8

Geomom said:


> Golden oak outpost seems like an odd place to put a mask free zone.  It's in the walkway from Adventureland to frontierland, and not a very wide walkway...


There's a seating area right next to the Golden Oak Outpost with tables and chairs that is to the side of the building and not IN the walkway.  It is kind of small though, so not many people will be able to be there at once.


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

Has anyone been able to successfully cancel their park hoppers and not lose their park reservations? We arrive in 8 days, and I’m trying to decide if I should just wait until I get there and talk to guest services? Experience or advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## Mfowler7828

Here is a fun topic to try to get away from the daily Should/shouldn’t go debate. With Both the NBA arriving and parks opening back up. Is this the biggest most important week in Disney history?( didn’t think of this just saw it in a article and thought it was interesting).


----------



## xuxa777

Shellyred8 said:


> There's a seating area right next to the Golden Oak Outpost with tables and chairs that is to the side of the building and not IN the walkway.  It is kind of small though, so not many people will be able to be there at once.


I just hope those areas are shaded or have plenty of umbrellas


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BrianR said:


> So some of it is anecdotal for how well they did before public opening.  The Mrs. went for passholder pickup where Candymonium (new coaster) was open to ride, and they were doing really well with masks, social distancing, sanitization.  Only thing she noticed was no sanitizer at the exit of the attraction, but fixable.  One of her coworkers went on two of the passholder full park days before opening and everything was the same (mask wearing was across the board, distancing, etc.).  When they opened to the public on the 3rd there were a bunch of photo reports on Twitter with non-compliance on masks, including some of the workers on the attraction.  More chin wearing than actual mask wearing, no distancing in the ride lines, etc.  Another DIS poster actually went yesterday and reported the same thing in the thread, plus the sanitizer was running out of the dispensers faster than they had staff to fill them.  I honestly think it's an understaffing problem, as Hershey relies on seasonal work for the summer, and since it's already half over they didn't get enough people to work.



So i was the DISer that posted about going yesterday and I will add some more details:

- we saw sanitizer all over the beginning and exiting of all attractions (or at least the big ones, not going to say every kiddie ride had them) - including several when exiting Candymonium.  A few we encountered were empty or not working but overall it felt like there were enough working ones around
- We did see one worker tell someone to put their mask on, but that person didn't have one on at all (I think she was helping her kid and just neglected to hers back on and didn't negatively respond or anything, so was a fine enouter).  Also recall at least one person that had the mic for one of the rides (I think it was actually Candymonium) and asked people to put their masks on and said how it needed to be worn (over nose and mouth, etc), but noticed everyone that wasn't already wearing it properly just ignored the request.  And as I mentioned before when walking around, especially later in the day, a lot of people with their masks on their chins

I think not enough staff is part of the problem - and part might be finding enough people to work, also probably need to find the balance of expenses vs reduced revenue ... and then some people just don't care or don't care enough and hard to force people if you are tryingt o balance positive customer service and being short on staff, etc.

Overall the park was empty enough that if you wanted to properly social distance you could with no issue - but definitely saw people not social distancing when not wearing masks (either at all or not properly) - especially in the water area (but even there, if you wanted to keep your distance you could)


Also, not sure if I mentioned but they had the new bag screeners like were being tested at Disney Springs and it was so nice to just walk through and not have to even take your bag off your shoulder.  BUT my wife got stopped as the bag she was using has shielding it it to prevent people from like using machines to scan your credit cars through your bag and I guess that prevents these scanners from doing their job so her bag had to be manually checked, so just an FYI


----------



## xuxa777

Mfowler7828 said:


> Here is a fun topic to try to get away from the daily Should/shouldn’t go debate. With Both the NBA arriving and parks opening back up. Is this the biggest most important week in Disney history?( didn’t think of this just saw it in a article and thought it was interesting).


To have a opening of the parks is an extremely unique event, and to have it with minimal crowds even more so.  Probably second only to the original opening day. It is why I am going.


----------



## Tjddis

Disneysoule said:


> Just seems like it's mostly people wanting to tell others they are wrong or right if they decide to go. I don't think that is the spirit of the thread.


Unfortunately it is a subject that stirs up all sorts of emotion.  Some are better at translating emotions into the written word than others.  I dont mean or take any of it personally and feel pretty comfortable in saying I don’t have any right to demean anyone else’s choices.  I support my view when pressed, but if someone disagrees and wants to challenge my view I give them respect and try and understand their view.  Sometimes agree to disagree.  But don’t think all the conversations should be shut down.  As I said people are coming here in search of affirmation one way or the other...


----------



## dreamit

Tjddis said:


> So really I see 2 different arguments emerging from those heading to WDW
> 
> the first would be I am going, I might get it and I’m ok with that because nothing is foolproof and if I get it it won’t affect me that much because I am young and healthy
> 
> the second is I wont get it because I trust Disney to keep me from getting it.
> 
> both perspectives include the idea that it is unreasonable to continue lockdown and cite either of the above reasons in their desire to get on with life
> 
> so really if you are still on the fence it kinda comes down to your evaluation of those 2 arguments no?   Sure there are other factors (losing money/points, limited experience) but as far as COVID related changes that’s it...


I am going. I would not be happy with getting COVID. But, as I do in other aspects of my life, I will do my best to protect myself and my family. It’s not a must-do trip, and I’ve spent a lot of time debating on whether or not to follow through with it. I’m not young, but I’m also not over 65. My 13 yo daughter is going with me. She’s excellent with hand sanitizer and masks and has participated in our discussions about whether or not we should go. For a time, she was in the “no” camp, but is now a firm “yes”. I‘d be devastated if anything happens to her. But we, including my husband, have weighed this against other risks we take in life, along with the likelihood we will have to live a new normal for some period of time. We don’t know if time will always be on our side, and I want to continue to do things with my daughter during the few short years we have until she’s off to college. We’ve also been taking the risk of letting her attend day camp this summer. That, too, was a hard choice, but her emotional well-being was being greatly affected by lack of peer interactions. Emotionally, not having those interactions could also have lasting impact.


----------



## Llama mama

ShiveredTimbers said:


> Has anyone been able to successfully cancel their park hoppers and not lose their park reservations? We arrive in 8 days, and I’m trying to decide if I should just wait until I get there and talk to guest services? Experience or advice is appreciated!!!


I called and had my hoppers removed . It did not do anything to my park reservations or dining . I already received the refund on my card . We arrive 7/31. I called the ticket line.


----------



## Spridell

FWIW: Florida governor was just asked about Disney opening and he said they should open as planned, theme parks are doing great, and no issues with them so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280194980200493057


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Krandor said:


> Isn't that basically an either or thing.  It's either reusable or disposable.  Is there a 3rd category I'm missing?


I think that's Disney's speak for either is allowed.  If they were to issue a clear communication at any point during this situation, the castle would likely turn chartreuse with lavender polka dots.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## marinejjh

Jrb1979 said:


> The scary part is how many are ok with that. I'm sorry but my health is more important then any vacation let alone a Disney one.


Nobody is making you go. Stay home but don't push your personal views on people that are going.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

dreamit said:


> My understanding is that, generally, masks only protect others (to a degree). They only protect you if you’re using a filter. I plan to use the chiffon one outside at the parks. I have non-filtered cotton and linen masks I’ll use indoors at WDW, and filtered ones I’ll use at the airport and on our flight.



I agree that masks are to be worn to protect others, not yourself.  But I guess that is my issue with “breathable” masks. They are not doing that, it’s just the illusion you are protecting others from your droplets. At least that is my understanding.

I personally would be pretty bummed to see I’m standing next to someone in a sheer chiffon mask because that means I’m likely breathing in your germs through my cotton mask. So now my cotton mask is pointless.

Ugh... I can already see the issues arising from all this. I’ll have to keep my temper in check this August.

Or maybe I’ll just buy these chiffon masks too so I dont pass out if others are already wearing them...


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> On a side note, can you guys tell this AP waiting game is getting to me? I had a dream last night that we were in WDW, masks and all, but we bought new tickets and “forgot” to use our passes, still making them a problem in my dreams .
> 
> Waiting not so patiently for our July email with the refund options laid out and ready to choose online. I have 0 faith in random phone CM I will be connected to will give completely correct info at this point with a decision that we will be locked into.



Ye of too much faith that we’ll be receiving an email about our APs. We’ll receive that email...the day after the time period has ended that we have to make our decision, and Disney will make that decision on our behalf. 

“Well, they didn’t inquire about their APs, that must mean that they’d like to keep their AP at full cost with no extension, and no refund.”


----------



## one_cat

Dulcee said:


> I would be cautious relying on the Chiffon masks, especially without a filter layer. A tightly woven cotton, with multiple layers, will have a denser microscopic structure and be able to filter out more particles.


MY - granted nonscientific - take on this is that masks that are made to CDC guidance (2 or three layers of cotton material) are not filters so much as barriers. DW and I have probably spent 250.00 on masks trying to find ones which are comfortable and usable.  Each time I get a mask I put it to my mouth and try to blow through it.  The cotton masks which are supposed to be compliant take a great deal of force to push air through them.  This means wearing them the way we do, all the air will go in and out through the gaps on the top and bottom.  Not through the cotton weave.  This will provide protection from coughing and sneezing but our breath won’t be filtered by the cotton before going into the airspace.  Again I am not a scientist.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mfowler7828 said:


> Here is a fun topic to try to get away from the daily Should/shouldn’t go debate. With Both the NBA arriving and parks opening back up. Is this the biggest most important week in Disney history?( didn’t think of this just saw it in a article and thought it was interesting).



Interesting to think about

I could see this being the biggest non-park-opening week.

Like I think when Disneyland first opened or Disney World (Magic Kingdom) or Epcot, or even like Shanghai are bigger.  But excluding the opening of anything it might be.  Maybe post-9/11 but in some ways this feels bigger (and certainly more eyes on it)


----------



## Farro

dreamit said:


> My understanding is that, generally, masks only protect others (to a degree). They only protect you if you’re using a filter. I plan to use the chiffon one outside at the parks. I have non-filtered cotton and linen masks I’ll use indoors at WDW, and filtered ones I’ll use at the airport and on our flight.



Yep, use my chiffon mask when outdoors.

Use cotton masks (which don't seem all that foolproof either) indoors.


----------



## Farro

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I agree that masks are to be worn to protect others, not yourself.  But I guess that is my issue with “breathable” masks. They are not doing that, it’s just the illusion you are protecting others from your droplets. At least that is my understanding.
> 
> I personally would be pretty bummed to see I’m standing next to someone in a sheer chiffon mask because that means I’m likely breathing in your germs through my cotton mask. So now my cotton mask is pointless.
> 
> *Ugh... I can already see the issues arising from all this. I’ll have to keep my temper in check this August.*
> 
> Or maybe I’ll just buy these chiffon masks too so I dont pass out if others are already wearing them...



Yes, you should keep your temper in check. If Disney allows people in wearing a mask you don't think is appropriate, then it's no one else's business to comment on what type of mask they are wearing.

Everyone is trying their best. I'm appreciative to see someone's nose and mouth covered.


----------



## MrsBooch

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think that's Disney's speak for either is allowed.  If they were to issue a clear communication at any point during this situation, t*he castle would likely turn chartreuse with lavender polka dots.*



All I can see is this now:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Ye of too much faith that we’ll be receiving an email about our APs. We’ll receive that email...the day after the time period has ended that we have to make our decision, and Disney will make that decision on our behalf.
> 
> “Well, they didn’t inquire about their APs, that must mean that they’d like to keep their AP at full cost with no extension, and no refund.”



It’ll be pretty bad if they don’t make good on the “we’ll send information in early July with how to take action on these options” from their website. I’ll be playing the annoying phone game with them again if we don’t hear anything before the passholder previews start though .


----------



## dreamit

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I agree that masks are to be worn to protect others, not yourself.  But I guess that is my issue with “breathable” masks. They are not doing that, it’s just the illusion you are protecting others from your droplets. At least that is my understanding.
> 
> I personally would be pretty bummed to see I’m standing next to someone in a sheer chiffon mask because that means I’m likely breathing in your germs through my cotton mask. So now my cotton mask is pointless.
> 
> Ugh... I can already see the issues arising from all this. I’ll have to keep my temper in check this August.
> 
> Or maybe I’ll just buy these chiffon masks too so I dont pass out if others are already wearing them...


I  understand what you’re saying. I’m definitely not trying to find some work-around where my mask is not protecting others. It’s double-layered, fit against the face, and I don’t feel my breath through it when speaking. As for “breathable”, I think we all want this. Cotton masks are breathable.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Farro said:


> Yes, you should keep your temper in check. If Disney allows people in wearing a mask you don't think is appropriate, then t's no one else's business to comment on what type of mask they are wearing.



Never said I would say anything to anyone, especially if Disney finds it suitable. I also looked at the brand posted sand it seems to have multiple layers. I was more imagining a mask you can literally see the persons mouth through. 

But like everyone else here, I’m allowed a personal opinion that I can keep to myself while at the parks. But I guess I will keep my opinions to myself and not on this board as well...


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

dreamit said:


> I  understand what you’re saying. I’m definitely not trying to find some work-around where my mask is not protecting others. It’s double-layered, fit against the face, and I don’t feel my breath through it when speaking. As for “breathable”, I think we all want this. Cotton masks are breathable.



I actually just responded about this to another poster. When you said chiffon... I had something totally else in mind. While I personally don’t love it, I also like not passing out so understand the appeal.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Yes, you should keep your temper in check. If Disney allows people in wearing a mask you don't think is appropriate, then it's no one else's business to comment on what type of mask they are wearing.
> 
> Everyone is trying their best. I'm appreciative to see someone's nose and mouth covered.



I mean, someone could put a different style mask on once they’re in the park, so it doesn’t really matter if Disney let them in it or not, but   regardless ...

Guests should definitely leave the enforcement to the CMs and security. If you see a violation, report it to them. Guest vs. guest confrontation rarely ends well and is usually a giant waste of time if (well, when) it escalates.

See something reckless or in violation of the rules, notify a CM and move along with your day.


----------



## JacknSally

*Better photos of the new castle paint! It’s much less abrasive in these photos than in ones we’ve seen before. I’m glad they got this project finished before they reopened MK.

ETA: if you zoom in, you can see really pretty dimension and patterns in the blue sections! I was not a fan of this makeover from previous photos, but I really like it here - especially the blue and gold.

*


----------



## Mfowler7828

The truth is unless you are going full hazmat suit no mask will protect you completely. But any mask will protect more than no mask. Where Disney wants to fall on that scale is up to them. Personally I wear a cooling gaiter mask, I don’t know yet if Disney will allow it but am hoping they do.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’ll be pretty bad if they don’t make good on the “we’ll send information in early July with how to take action on these options” from their website. I’ll be playing the annoying phone game with them again if we don’t hear anything before the passholder previews start though .



Ive kind of resigned to the idea that I’m going to have to accept the 5 month extension even though I have no plans, or intention of going to Disney between November and March, especially with DestinationD PPD and missing out of the Marathon registration, even though I doubt it still runs. 

If I have to surrender my pass to get the partial refund, it makes very little sense to me, and they’d be more likely to get my partial refund if I kept my pass until October and gave me a 4 month refund that I’d just give right back to them for a renewed pass


----------



## BrianR

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting to think about
> 
> I could see this being the biggest non-park-opening week.
> 
> Like I think when Disneyland first opened or Disney World (Magic Kingdom) or Epcot, or even like Shanghai are bigger.  But excluding the opening of anything it might be.  Maybe post-9/11 but in some ways this feels bigger (and certainly more eyes on it)


It's going to be a crazy 48-72 hours.  Previews, NBA arrivals, and MLS competitive games start Wednesday 8PM at ESPN WWoS.  Some of the things they're trying production wise may transfer well to the NBA broadcast, some will be unique (drone cams, which you couldn't do in MLS stadiums with fans at the height they're talking about).


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Better photos of the new castle paint! It’s much less abrasive in these photos than in ones we’ve seen before. I’m glad they got this project finished before they reopened MK.
> 
> *



I love it. It could be much, much worse. We’ve seen them do much, much worse.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Mfowler7828 said:


> The truth is unless you are going full hazmat suit no mask will protect you completely. But any mask will protect more than no mask. Where Disney wants to fall on that scale is up to them. Personally I wear a cooling gaiter mask, I don’t know yet if Disney will allow it but am hoping they do.



Any recommendations on those? We are going to key west after Disney and are trying to find a good “cooling” brand for the pool.


----------



## Jd2020

CheetoGuido said:


> HI Dreamit, any chance you can share a link to what you ordered?  I am currently making homemade masks with the thinnest/most breathable fabric I could find; but I wouldn't mind adding more mask options for our large group, I want to have multiple masks for each person.  Thank you!


Thinnest most breathable ? I think that kind of defeats the whole object of masks.


----------



## Mfowler7828

GusGusTheMouse said:


> Any recommendations on those? We are going to key west after Disney and are trying to find a good “cooling” brand for the pool.


Tough headwear on Amazon.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I love it. It could be much, much worse. We’ve seen them do much, much worse.


*
The Stitch toilet paper...  *


----------



## gatechfan99

rteetz said:


> Back to some Disney talk
> 
> Proposed/rumored mask/rest stations
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> Golden Oak Outpost
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> Upcountry Landing
> Pizzafari



My biggest unanswered question (and probably won't be answered until reports start filtering in on what's allowed) is what to do for hydration and snacks. It is going to be HOT (duh) and we always focus a lot on staying hydrated with that. I know they're not going to let you walk for long stretches without a mask just so you can sip on a water bottle every minute or so. But are there other outdoor places you can sit and have either a drink or snack? We always like to get a Mickey Bar or Strawberry Bar from one of the carts in the afternoon. Where do we eat that? There's no seating at the carts. I assume you can't do it as you walk. Do you have to find one of the rest stations and eat it? Can you go into some place like Cosmic Rays and eat it? Or is an outside bench or ledge that's removed from all the foot traffic good enough to sit and eat and drink? Are these types of things being allowed at Disney Springs and/or Universal?


----------



## snicketfan

If you want a thin mask, disposable surgical masks are very breathable... and filter out more droplets from your mouth than a single ply gaiter...


----------



## Anna_Sh

Jd2020 said:


> Thinnest most breathable ? I think that kind of defeats the whole object of masks.


I have a feeling that Disney may get a little more specific in their language about allowable masks...


----------



## BrianR

I have some Outdoor Research masks w/ replaceable filter inserts coming this week, a little pricey and they go in / out of stock a lot but I'm excited to see how they perform.


----------



## dreamit

gatechfan99 said:


> My biggest unanswered question (and probably won't be answered until reports start filtering in on what's allowed) is what to do for hydration and snacks. It is going to be HOT (duh) and we always focus a lot on staying hydrated with that. I know they're not going to let you walk for long stretches without a mask just so you can sip on a water bottle every minute or so. But are there other outdoor places you can sit and have either a drink or snack? We always like to get a Mickey Bar or Strawberry Bar from one of the carts in the afternoon. Where do we eat that? There's no seating at the carts. I assume you can't do it as you walk. Do you have to find one of the rest stations and eat it? Can you go into some place like Cosmic Rays and eat it? Or is an outside bench or ledge that's removed from all the foot traffic good enough to sit and eat and drink? Are these types of things being allowed at Disney Springs and/or Universal?


I am also curious about how this will be handled. You can’t get very far with a Mickey bar in this heat without it turning to soup.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

snicketfan said:


> If you want a thin mask, disposable surgical masks are very breathable... and filter out more droplets from your mouth than a single ply gaiter...



For anyone looking, our Costco had boxes and boxes the other day. If you can get your hands on enough of them, they’re probably the best choice for a vacation (no worries about keeping them clean) especially a hot humid one (although not as cute as some of the fabric ones lol).


----------



## jenushkask8s

gatechfan99 said:


> My biggest unanswered question (and probably won't be answered until reports start filtering in on what's allowed) is what to do for hydration and snacks. It is going to be HOT (duh) and we always focus a lot on staying hydrated with that. I know they're not going to let you walk for long stretches without a mask just so you can sip on a water bottle every minute or so. But are there other outdoor places you can sit and have either a drink or snack? We always like to get a Mickey Bar or Strawberry Bar from one of the carts in the afternoon. Where do we eat that? There's no seating at the carts. I assume you can't do it as you walk. Do you have to find one of the rest stations and eat it? Can you go into some place like Cosmic Rays and eat it? Or is an outside bench or ledge that's removed from all the foot traffic good enough to sit and eat and drink? Are these types of things being allowed at Disney Springs and/or Universal?



For drinking, we bought some silicone reusable straws to take with us. We figure we can poke them under the bottom of the mask to drink and not have to take our masks off.


----------



## dreamit

snicketfan said:


> If you want a thin mask, disposable surgical masks are very breathable... and filter out more droplets from your mouth than a single ply gaiter...


 I have these in my cache, as well. I keep hearing they’re the most comfortable in the heat. The downside I wonder about is humidity and rain...will they have to constantly be changed out for a new mask?


----------



## Mr. Drauer

gatechfan99 said:


> My biggest unanswered question (and probably won't be answered until reports start filtering in on what's allowed) is what to do for hydration and snacks. It is going to be HOT (duh) and we always focus a lot on staying hydrated with that. I know they're not going to let you walk for long stretches without a mask just so you can sip on a water bottle every minute or so. But are there other outdoor places you can sit and have either a drink or snack? We always like to get a Mickey Bar or Strawberry Bar from one of the carts in the afternoon. Where do we eat that? There's no seating at the carts. I assume you can't do it as you walk. Do you have to find one of the rest stations and eat it? Can you go into some place like Cosmic Rays and eat it? Or is an outside bench or ledge that's removed from all the foot traffic good enough to sit and eat and drink? Are these types of things being allowed at Disney Springs and/or Universal?



At Universal - you just eat it.  What you have are small groups that are eating or drinking and everyone just social distances from the other groups.  There are some areas with tables along / near the CS places to eat, but not by the carts.  They do not want to see everyone with the mask down walking and drinking / eating. They ask you to pull the mask down to take a drink when walking, if feasible.  In all the restaurants, everyone takes there masks off when seated for the duration of being there.  same if your sitting at a bar or side table or table outside.  At Volcano Bay, you put your mask on when getting in line for a bar or to order food or go in a shop, but keep it off otherwise.  Disney is going to be acting in a similar fashion.   They have the social distancing lines/marks set up in lines, lines for carts, lines for CS, lines  for stores, etc.  Where they don't, people are pretty good about avoiding others and keeping their distance.  This allows for eating and drinking in most areas.


----------



## dreamit

Is it definite that the Epcot monorail will not be in operation come 7/15 or is that only known for the preview days?


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

I feel like I may have inadvertently started a discussion I didn’t want to start, so I’ll end with this.

While I may have a personal preference for a certain type of mask, I am sure others have personal preferences as well. Those who wish everyone was wearing N95s or those who do not want to wear a mask at all. Disney’s rules are not going to be perfect for everyone. And we are all going to have to compromise, but we are also all allowed to keep our own opinions because we have all had different experiences these past few months. 

A Disney trip this year is going to be one word, compromise. From masks, to ADRs, to blue walls, to no characters or fireworks. It’s not going to be normal, but if you are okay with that and still okay with paying that price then you are making a compromise with Disney AND all of the other guests too. 

So we all can be annoyed because I am sure almost all of us who chose to go will be annoyed with something at one point or another. So let’s keep that in mind when we go.


----------



## Mfowler7828

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone looking, our Costco had boxes and boxes the other day. If you can get your hands on enough of them, they’re probably the best choice for a vacation (no worries about keeping them clean) especially a hot humid one (although not as cute as some of the fabric ones lol).
> Only concern I have with the surgical mask is that the bands can dig into your ears and become uncomfortable for a while. All personal choice as long as you are wearing one I’m not going to be picky.


----------



## dreamit

Mr. Drauer said:


> At Universal - you just eat it.  What you have are small groups that are eating or drinking and everyone just social distances from the other groups.  There are some areas with tables along / near the CS places to eat, but not by the carts.  They do not want to see everyone with the mask down walking and drinking / eating. They ask you to pull the mask down to take a drink when walking, if feasible.  In all the restaurants, everyone takes there masks off when seated for the duration of being there.  same if your sitting at a bar or side table or table outside.  At Volcano Bay, you put your mask on when getting in line for a bar or to order food or go in a shop, but keep it off otherwise.  Disney is going to be acting in a similar fashion.   They have the social distancing lines/marks set up in lines, lines for carts, lines for CS, lines  for stores, etc.  Where they don't, people are pretty good about avoiding others and keeping their distance.  This allows for eating and drinking in most areas.


I really hope this is how we see things done at WDW, just using good common sense and being reasonable.


----------



## Chumpieboy

GusGusTheMouse said:


> I agree that masks are to be worn to protect others, not yourself.  But I guess that is my issue with “breathable” masks. They are not doing that, it’s just the illusion you are protecting others from your droplets. At least that is my understanding.
> 
> I personally would be pretty bummed to see I’m standing next to someone in a sheer chiffon mask because that means I’m likely breathing in your germs through my cotton mask. So now my cotton mask is pointless.
> 
> Ugh... I can already see the issues arising from all this. I’ll have to keep my temper in check this August.
> 
> Or maybe I’ll just buy these chiffon masks too so I dont pass out if others are already wearing them...



I don't know specifically about chiffon vs cotton or whatever, but the viruses, and the liquid droplets in our breath are all infinitely larger than the gas molecules in the air.  One thingy can be filtered by the mesh of the mask and still let another thingy through...


----------



## gatechfan99

Mr. Drauer said:


> At Universal - you just eat it.  What you have are small groups that are eating or drinking and everyone just social distances from the other groups.  There are some areas with tables along / near the CS places to eat, but not by the carts.  They do not want to see everyone with the mask down walking and drinking / eating. They ask you to pull the mask down to take a drink when walking, if feasible.  In all the restaurants, everyone takes there masks off when seated for the duration of being there.  same if your sitting at a bar or side table or table outside.  At Volcano Bay, you put your mask on when getting in line for a bar or to order food or go in a shop, but keep it off otherwise.  Disney is going to be acting in a similar fashion.   They have the social distancing lines/marks set up in lines, lines for carts, lines for CS, lines  for stores, etc.  Where they don't, people are pretty good about avoiding others and keeping their distance.  This allows for eating and drinking in most areas.


That all makes sense.

I think everyone's just having to work through what the safest things are. Personally, I want to limit how much I pull down the mask while walking to take a drink. I feel like the fewer times the mask is pulled down and put back, the better. Each time you do it is a chance to contaminate the mask and/or your hands and face. I want to try to do as much eating and drinking in one sitting as possible to limit how much the mask area is touched.


----------



## yulilin3

My one recommendation if you're coming now is to stop and drink about every 30 min.  It's very hot and the mask wearing aggravates your body and you just need more water.  Also i went ahead and bought some salt tablets to help with dehydration


----------



## westie55

Does anyone have any updated insight as to whether NY, NJ,and CT arrivals into FL will still be required to quarantine? I believe the current order was supposed to expire tomorrow or thereabouts? I am from NJ and am considering going to the parks in August, but things seem bleak.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone looking, our Costco had boxes and boxes the other day. If you can get your hands on enough of them, they’re probably the best choice for a vacation (no worries about keeping them clean) especially a hot humid one (although not as cute as some of the fabric ones lol).




My Costco had a ton of them, too. They are the absolute best ones to wear in the heat, or for long periods of time.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.

I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?

I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-releases-new-information-about-passholder-previews/


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-releases-new-information-about-passholder-previews/


-If you are staying at a Disney Resort hotel, *Disney transportation will not be available* for this limited event. You will need to provide your own transportation to the theme park parking lot.

Did I miss that news on these pages the last couple of days?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-releases-new-information-about-passholder-previews/



You scared me with the few words visible from that headline


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Spridell said:


> -If you are staying at a Disney Resort hotel, *Disney transportation will not be available* for this limited event. You will need to provide your own transportation to the theme park parking lot.
> 
> Did I miss that news on these pages the last couple of days?



That seems new, right? I hadn’t heard that one yet.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> -If you are staying at a Disney Resort hotel, *Disney transportation will not be available* for this limited event. You will need to provide your own transportation to the theme park parking lot.
> 
> Did I miss that news on these pages the last couple of days?


it was in the 1st email they sent


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> it was in the 1st email they sent


AHHHHH

THanks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Any info on when we can book for the 50th...


----------



## MrsBooch

SaintsManiac said:


> Any info on when we can book for the 50th...



I mean...i'm still waiting for info on when the rest of 2020 ticket sales will open....so i'm sure...soon


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> AHHHHH
> 
> THanks.


yeah cause it makes complete sense for EVERYONE to go through the TTC


----------



## Hummingbird

Just got the follow up email for my AP preview reservation


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> You scared me with the few words visible from that headline


 
lol right. I saw everything but the word “preview” in the headline.


----------



## choirfarm

BrianR said:


> I think the thing counteracting that is the fact that the Mrs. has had a higher rate of exposure at work, and the mitigating steps (mask / disinfecting / etc.) work.  They just do.  The kids have been going to summer camp / day care w/ masks for a little while, and DD has been going back to in person activity class (dance) with these mitigating steps as well.  I guess what I'm getting at is we're basically under the assumption we've been exposed for 4 months already.  The big risk is the eating portion, since you're fundamentally unprotected.  That's an activity we haven't done yet, and that's where most of our fear is at the moment.  Yes there's a risk, but if people for the most part stick to the plan, the risk is low.  Deciding to drive mitigates a compressed density space for extended period risk (airplane) as well as if someone would get it we would have a safe way to extricate back to home and not be trapped in FL.  We don't have to decide until the night before we go, so we will have a week of operational data to make an assessment if the plan is being adhered to, or if it's not (like Hershey ended up becoming).


Honestly, I would be much less worried about you getting it at Disney. I think there is a much high chance that at least one of you is asymptomatic and would be carrying it there.


----------



## cakebaker

Hummingbird said:


> Just got the follow up email for my AP preview reservation


 Me too, but we’ve won’t be going.  First time I ever managed to get tickets to an AP event.


----------



## MrsSmith07

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.



For us, thankfully we live in FL. We‘re roughly a 6.5 hour drive, other than having to stop for gas once, we could make it home with minimal contact to anyone else. I’ve been thinking about these what if’s, if we did have to stop for gas, we‘d pay at the pump and wipe everything we touched (pump, credit card key pad) down with Clorox wipes.


----------



## choirfarm

Nm double post


----------



## WonderlandisReality

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.



Our plan: our doctor started medical appointments via an app on my phone for the purposes of people who are sick/traveling. If we get sick we will use this. And we have an appointment to be tested the day after we are scheduled to fly home. We have 4 days of downtime built into our trip to take it easy and not over stressour systems. If we are sick and need to get home we would rent a car. So yeah we have thought it through.


----------



## dreamit

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.


Honestly, this is what I most worry about is how we’d get home. I would have no choice but to rent a car for the drive home.


----------



## Mit88

finally got a mask that fits right, comfortable, and has a great design


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506791
> 
> finally got a mask that fits right, comfortable, and has a great design



*OOOOH where is this one from?! Feel free to DM the shop name if you prefer. *


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *OOOOH where is this one from?! Feel free to DM the shop name if you prefer. *




https://etsy.me/2Am6dSV

It took about 3 weeks to show up, but the work was well worth the wait


----------



## gatechfan99

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.


I guess it really depends on your individual situation. We are driving, so it wouldn't be a big deal to get home unless seriously ill. We are in a 1 BR villa, so it wouldn't even be too hard to isolate someone in our room if needed.

Based on what I'm seeing, I don't think we would try to get tested while in Orlando. The lines and wait times there sound very long and I'm not sure what the turnaround time is on results. If there's any doubt with us, we'll just drive straight home as soon as we can.

Since I'm driving, I haven't looked at what the situation is on airlines these days. Are airlines or TSA doing temperature screening? I guess that is the biggest problem if you come down. How do you get back if you have concerns? Renting a car is an option, but what if your trip would be a 2 or 3 day drive? Those are more difficult decisions for sure and probably underscores that most visitors coming down in next few weeks are probably within a day's drive of Orlando.


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.



My daughter and I got norovirus last summer at Disney. It was particularly awful for both of us but due to her being only 10 months she ended up in the children’s hospital briefly. We had to extend our hotel stay by two nights until i was capable of traveling. For the drive home we ended up getting a pharmacy and grocery delivery to our hotel room the morning we left. And then we drove, an unpleasant 9 hours but we managed.

While i certainly don’t want to repeat the experience we’ve had family members get sick on vacation before, we’ve had kids and adults end up with short hospital trips.  I imagine it will happen again at some point while traveling. You manage.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Dulcee said:


> My daughter and I got norovirus last summer at Disney. It was particularly awful for both of us but due to her being only 10 months she ended up in the children’s hospital briefly. We had to extend our hotel stay by two nights until i was capable of traveling. For the drive home we ended up getting a pharmacy and grocery delivery to our hotel room the morning we left. And then we drove, an unpleasant 9 hours but we managed.
> 
> While i certainly don’t want to repeat the experience we’ve had family members get sick on vacation before, we’ve had kids and adults end up with short hospital trips.  I imagine it will happen again at some point while traveling. You manage.



Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.

Sadly, those who are sick and have long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.


----------



## Sandiz08

Dulcee said:


> My daughter and I got norovirus last summer at Disney. It was particularly awful for both of us but due to her being only 10 months she ended up in the children’s hospital briefly. We had to extend our hotel stay by two nights until i was capable of traveling. For the drive home we ended up getting a pharmacy and grocery delivery to our hotel room the morning we left. And then we drove, an unpleasant 9 hours but we managed.
> 
> While i certainly don’t want to repeat the experience we’ve had family members get sick on vacation before, we’ve had kids and adults end up with short hospital trips.  I imagine it will happen again at some point while traveling. You manage.


Theres only so much you can plan with kids.  Last Disneyworld trip we ended up with DS crushing his finger in a heavy doorway at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> Yep so can I.


I'm sure it is somewhere in this thread, or forum (I did search, did not find), but was wondering what the new procedures will be for the Skyliner relative to the virus.  Will each cab be sanitized as guests depart and before next guests enter?


----------



## only hope

gatechfan99 said:


> My biggest unanswered question (and probably won't be answered until reports start filtering in on what's allowed) is what to do for hydration and snacks. It is going to be HOT (duh) and we always focus a lot on staying hydrated with that. I know they're not going to let you walk for long stretches without a mask just so you can sip on a water bottle every minute or so. But are there other outdoor places you can sit and have either a drink or snack? We always like to get a Mickey Bar or Strawberry Bar from one of the carts in the afternoon. Where do we eat that? There's no seating at the carts. I assume you can't do it as you walk. Do you have to find one of the rest stations and eat it? Can you go into some place like Cosmic Rays and eat it? Or is an outside bench or ledge that's removed from all the foot traffic good enough to sit and eat and drink? Are these types of things being allowed at Disney Springs and/or Universal?



Universal you ca. be unmasked while you eat or drink. Everyone is supposed to maintain social distancing at all times so theoretically it would always be safe. I chose to eat at a table and a bench, and I drank only when there was no one at all in my vicinity. A few times I stepped all the way to the side as traffic was steady.  



jenushkask8s said:


> For drinking, we bought some silicone reusable straws to take with us. We figure we can poke them under the bottom of the mask to drink and not have to take our masks off.




The problem with this is if you are contagious, you’ve just infected the part of your straw that comes into contact with your mask and mouth. But that and countless other situations are why everyone should assume every surface in public has at least one type of harmful bacteria or virus on it and act accordingly.


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.
> 
> Sadly, those with long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.


The problem is, is we are past the point of putting the horse back in the barn so to speak. This virus is now endemic. It will continue to circulate and due to how coronaviruses function I find it unlikely that a vaccine will remove it from circulation. It will likely only help to minimize spread, similar to the flu.

My semi educated guess is the sweet spot for travel, any time over the next year, is this summer. Infection rates will continue to climb as temperatures fall and people move inside. What Disney is doing now is making plans to live with it, because we know it’s going to be with us for a long, long time.


----------



## Yooperroo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 506791
> 
> finally got a mask that fits right, comfortable, and has a great design


We will match. (Mask I made to match my dress is not pictured  )


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> I'm sure it is somewhere in this thread, or forum (I did search, did not find), but was wondering what the new procedures will be for the Skyliner relative to the virus.  Will each cab be sanitized as guests depart and before next guests enter?


I don’t believe it’s been said. I would imagine only one party per cabin at the very least.


----------



## cakebaker

MickeyWaffles said:


> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip.



While we decided not to go, this question was one of the major factors in our decision not to go.  It’s not because of what we’d do if any of us became ill with the virus, but if any of us got ill to the point of needing to get medical care at all. 

I think unless it’s actually happened to you, it probably seems unlikely, but it has to us. My grandson was just 2 and became ill the last day of our trip. We drove and on the morning we left, his fever spiked to 103 and we could not get it to come down. We ended up having to stop at an ER a couple of hours after we left WDW. He was treated and released, but we had to spend 2 days in a local hotel as they didn’t want him traveling until his fever subsided. 

I can’t imagine having to stay in Fl in hotels I’m not familiar with, let alone whatever procedures they may have for their ER’s. For a time here, even children could not have their parents with them in the room. We couldn’t imagine having him be alone, in a strange place if he got sick.


----------



## Runnsally

dreamit said:


> My understanding is that, generally, masks only protect others (to a degree). They only protect you if you’re using a filter. I plan to use the chiffon one outside at the parks. I have non-filtered cotton and linen masks I’ll use indoors at WDW, and filtered ones I’ll use at the airport and on our flight.


This may be obvious, but avoid masks with exhalation filters (like the type of masks construction workers/painters may wear) as this protects you, but not others as the air leaving your mask is unfiltered. Placing a filter inside a mask is okay.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.
> 
> Sadly, those who are sick and have long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.



Driving home if sick is probably the best solution, staying in Florida and having the ability to properly isolate yourself for the duration of your illness anywhere that isn’t home would be so difficult. And imagine if that person ended up so sick for weeks, months, before they could drive themselves back home.

Getting home ASAP is probably best for anyone who gets sick on vacation. It is scary to think about all the spots they could expose people along the way, but probably the least bad of all the choices (except not traveling lol, but we won’t go there). Really, the people who we all need to be most concerned about no matter where we live are those who are sick but drag their feet in isolating themselves for a variety of reasons (I thought I was fine, I just needed to ______, etc.) In regards to Disney, you know there’s going to be those jerks who need to get their last park day in, despite not feeling great, then oopsies next day turns out they’re positive.


----------



## dislee1164

Do we think the wait times will be listed on the MDE app for CM preview days? I want to know if I can stalk my app instead of working tomorrow!


----------



## Clockwork

SaintsManiac said:


> My Costco had a ton of them, too. They are the absolute best ones to wear in the heat, or for long periods of time.


If anyone here finds disposable masks in a larger size please post about them. It would be much appreciated. They just don’t seem to make a disposable mask for the full figured, big headed person!


----------



## Mfowler7828

dislee1164 said:


> Do we think the wait times will be listed on the MDE app for CM preview days? I want to know if I can stalk my app instead of working tomorrow!


Yes I am way more interested in these numbers then the Covid figures. I need to start making a proper touring plan.


----------



## OKWFan88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.
> 
> Sadly, those who are sick and have long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.


We'll be going to Disney in less than a week (hubby and I) and have been working from home for the past three months. Other then taking my dog for a walk and a Target run once, we have not interacted with anyone else. We will be very diligent on mask wearing, disinfecting and social distancing while we are in Orlando. But, if worst case happens and we get sick while we are in Orlando, we will be able to quarantine in FL for at least two additional weeks if necessary. Just to be safe, we are bringing our work computers just in case, so we will still be able to work. But if we are feeling fine and able to travel home, we will be self-quarantining when we return home for two weeks regardless of how we are feeling. We live in CO and there are no restrictions (yet) on traveling to FL. But we still will do the right thing and quarantine when we get back home.


----------



## gatechfan99

Mfowler7828 said:


> The truth is unless you are going full hazmat suit no mask will protect you completely. But any mask will protect more than no mask. Where Disney wants to fall on that scale is up to them. Personally I wear a cooling gaiter mask, I don’t know yet if Disney will allow it but am hoping they do.


FWIW, just saw on Twitter where Shannon from WDW Prep School says that Disney is about to get more strict with the ear loop requirement and crack down on the gaiter masks. So if you're planning on using them, probably should have a backup with ear loops with you.


----------



## MaC410

gatechfan99 said:


> FWIW, just saw on Twitter where Shannon from WDW Prep School says that Disney is about to get more strict with the ear loop requirement and crack down on the gaiter masks. So if you're planning on using them, probably should have a backup with ear loops with you.



I wonder if they would accept a gaiter mask with ear loops cut into it like Tim Tracker has been using in all his videos.


----------



## skeeter31

cakebaker said:


> Me too, but we’ve won’t be going.  First time I ever managed to get tickets to an AP event.


Wait, so you reserved spots for the AP previews and won’t be going? Why did you even bother signing up, knowing you weren’t going (this board has known your feelings on traveling to Disney now for months and the signups were well after you stated you wouldn’t be going)? So you knowingly took spots from people who would have wanted to go?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe it’s been said. I would imagine only one party per cabin at the very least.


Skyliner trainers and coordinators started today.  Tomorrow regular cast will start with their new training guidelines.  I’m sure more will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Jothmas

OKWFan88 said:


> We'll be going to Disney in less than a week (hubby and I) and have been working from home for the past three months. Other then taking my dog for a walk and a Target run once, we have not interacted with anyone else. We will be very diligent on mask wearing, disinfecting and social distancing while we are in Orlando. But, if worst case happens and we get sick while we are in Orlando, we will be able to quarantine in FL for at least two additional weeks if necessary. Just to be safe, we are bringing our work computers just in case, so we will still be able to work. But if we are feeling fine and able to travel home, we will be self-quarantining when we return home for two weeks regardless of how we are feeling. We live in CO and there are no restrictions (yet) on traveling to FL. But we still will do the right thing and quarantine when we get back home.


I too would stay in Florida if I got sick and will also bring my work laptop to use if I am able. Staying in Florida for an extended period of time is not the terrifying experience that some people are trying to portray it as. Also, I've been in the hospital while on vacation before and it is just like going to the hospital at home, no better or worse. My only health related concern while traveling is becoming ill outside the United States. That might be an ordeal. As long as I'm in the U.S., my insurance is good and I'm sure there are doctors in Florida who will know what to do.


----------



## Krandor

https://www.espn.com/soccer/fc-dall...mls-is-back-tournament-amid-coronavirus-cases


----------



## snicketfan

gatechfan99 said:


> FWIW, just saw on Twitter where Shannon from WDW Prep School says that Disney is about to get more strict with the ear loop requirement and crack down on the gaiter masks. So if you're planning on using them, probably should have a backup with ear loops with you.



This is great to see.  I work with two people who wear the gaiter "masks."  They are single ply, tissue paper thin, and constantly slipping down.  I don't really believe they should be considered an acceptable face covering as they don't adequately cover the nose.  Glad Disney will be enforcing its ear loop/tie rule, which allows the nose to be securely covered.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> Wait, so you reserved spots for the AP previews and won’t be going? Why did you even bother signing up, knowing you weren’t going (this board has known your feelings on traveling to Disney now for months and the signups were well after you stated you wouldn’t be going)? So you knowingly took spots from people who would have wanted to go?



She has said multiple times she booked it in hopes they could make it work but the situation in Florida has gotten too bad to go, I know she mentioned reconsidering keeping a resort stay if it lined up with previews.

I don’t think I would lump her in with those of us who have been sure we won’t be going for the next while.


----------



## zemmer

snicketfan said:


> This is great to see.  I work with two people who wear the gaiter "masks."  They are single ply, tissue paper thin, and constantly slipping down.  I don't really believe they should be considered an acceptable face covering as they don't adequately cover the nose.  Glad Disney will be enforcing its ear loop/tie rule, which allows the nose to be securely covered.


I can’t keep traditional masks up on my nose. I have several gaiters that I tightened up on my sewing machine and they are very snug and secure.


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> She has said multiple times she booked it in hopes they could make it work but the situation in Florida has gotten too bad to go, I know she mentioned reconsidering keeping a resort stay if it lined up with previews.
> 
> I don’t think I would lump her in with those of us who have been sure we won’t be going for the next while.


Ah ok. I hadn’t seen that part mentioned. Makes sense then.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> I too would stay in Florida if I got sick and will also bring my work laptop to use if I am able. Staying in Florida for an extended period of time is not the terrifying experience that some people are trying to portray it as. Also, I've been in the hospital while on vacation before and it is just like going to the hospital at home, no better or worse. My only health related concern while traveling is becoming ill outside the United States. That might be an ordeal. As long as I'm in the U.S., my insurance is good and I'm sure there are doctors in Florida who will know what to do.



Extending time in and spending 2 weeks in Florida isn’t terrifying, the logistics of isolating in a place that is not your home (in a hotel, a rental, whatever), away from your support system if you’ve got one, and possible being very sick for months is difficult and possibly scary.

We’re not talking a bug you’re more than likely to get over quickly here.


----------



## Krandor

snicketfan said:


> This is great to see.  I work with two people who wear the gaiter "masks."  They are single ply, tissue paper thin, and constantly slipping down.  I don't really believe they should be considered an acceptable face covering as they don't adequately cover the nose.  Glad Disney will be enforcing its ear loop/tie rule, which allows the nose to be securely covered.



When I got to six flags I prefer my darth Vader gaiter for rides since on a roller coaster or something like that because I often feel like my surgical mask type is going to come off (though it hasn't happened) and the gaiter I know isn't going anywhere.  I like surgical for walking around though.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Extending time in and spending 2 weeks in Florida isn’t terrifying, the logistics of isolating in a place that is not your home (in a hotel, a rental, whatever), away from your support system if you’ve got one, and possible being very sick for months is difficult and possibly scary.
> 
> We’re not talking a bug you’re more than likely to get over quickly here.



Plus the expense of having to pay for a hotel room or other accommodations for 2 weeks.  That is often not cheap.  Even if you could a cheap $50/night hotel that is still $700 for 14 days.   That is not something easy for everybody to add to a trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> https://www.espn.com/soccer/fc-dall...mls-is-back-tournament-amid-coronavirus-cases



The thought has crossed my mind more than once how risky it is for sports team owners to send their highly profitable athletes into a COVID hot zone (bubbled, yeah I know) given what we are starting to hear about lingering effects of COVID in even the most healthy people.

I know that’s not what happened with that team, but I wonder if teams that have large number of players get sick see long term impacts.


----------



## OKW Lover

Mfowler7828 said:


> Here is a fun topic to try to get away from the daily Should/shouldn’t go debate. With Both the NBA arriving and parks opening back up. *Is this the biggest most important week in Disney history?*( didn’t think of this just saw it in a article and thought it was interesting).


No.  That would have been in 1971.


----------



## Tbella

DGsAtBLT said:


> Extending time in and spending 2 weeks in Florida isn’t terrifying, the logistics of isolating in a place that is not your home (in a hotel, a rental, whatever), away from your support system if you’ve got one, and possible being very sick for months is difficult and possibly scary.
> 
> We’re not talking a bug you’re more than likely to get over quickly here.



Fortunately, everyone I know that had the virus had no symptoms to mild symptoms, including a great aunt in a nursing home in Miami. She had a fever for a day and lose of appetite for a few days. I understand that many have much much more severe symptoms but, many have symptoms much less than, "a bug you're more than likely to get over quickly."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tbella said:


> Fortunately, everyone I know that had the virus had no symptoms to mild symptoms, including a great aunt in a nursing home in Miami. She had a fever for a day and lose of appetite for a few days. I understand that many have much much more severe symptoms but, many have symptoms much less than, "a bug you're more than likely to get over quickly."



Yeah it’s basically a question of who gets lucky and who does not. Unfortunately at this time we have no idea how it chooses who to lightly touch and who to majorly hit and keep knocking down. That’s why I would personally think it’s best to head home ASAP.


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> Extending time in and spending 2 weeks in Florida isn’t terrifying, the logistics of isolating in a place that is not your home (in a hotel, a rental, whatever), away from your support system if you’ve got one, and possible being very sick for months is difficult and possibly scary.
> 
> We’re not talking a bug you’re more than likely to get over quickly here.


The last time I was in the hospital at home is when I had a stroke. My closest family is literally a thousand miles away. You learn to make do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> The last time I was in the hospital at home is when I had a stroke. My closest family is literally a thousand miles away. You learn to make do.



People have reported this knocking them down for months (not hospitalized). Just saying it’s a lot more complicated than just staying a few extra nights in FL.

Probably no point in keeping this tangent going in circles though.


----------



## wareagle57

Krandor said:


> When I got to six flags I prefer my darth Vader gaiter for rides since on a roller coaster or something like that because I often feel like my surgical mask type is going to come off (though it hasn't happened) and the gaiter I know isn't going anywhere.  I like surgical for walking around though.



The masks with ear loops actually stay on better. The gaiter may not fly off (neither will the mask) but the gaiter will slip down off your face depending on the gaiter and shape of your face.


----------



## GrrArrgh

Chumpieboy said:


> I don't know specifically about chiffon vs cotton or whatever, but the viruses, and the liquid droplets in our breath are all infinitely larger than the gas molecules in the air.  One thingy can be filtered by the mesh of the mask and still let another thingy through...


A recent study on materials used for home-sewn masks showed that chiffon (not the see-through kind, but it is translucent) that is 90% poly 10% spandex is much more effective at filtering virus particles than cotton.  You can find it at Joann's Fabrics under "silky solids" and "silky prints." The research paper calls it stretch chiffon. I got some to make masks for my family, not that we're going soon anyway. https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acsnano.0c03252?ref=pdf&

Here's a video summarizing it: 




It is for sure a pain in the butt to work with, though. If you've never sewn before in your life, don't start with this stuff. Just make cotton masks. I've been sewing for a little while so I can handle it okay.

ANYWAY. I would wear masks made out of this material to Florida because not only are they breathable, they dry quickly, which seems key to electrostatic filtration. Any mask is safer than no mask, but these seem like they protect the wearer pretty well.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> The masks with ear loops actually stay on better. The gaiter may not fly off (neither will the mask) but the gaiter will slip down off your face depending on the gaiter and shape of your face.



Totally get that but when the wind is whipping around the surgical mask it doesn't FEEL more secure.  Feels like a good burst of wind at the wrong angle and it's gone.  Probably more psychological then anything.


----------



## Carol Jackson

From a cast member (former student of mine) training at Magic Kingdom today:


“This first week back at work has been SO fun, with a lot of cast exclusives. This past week has felt more like our own private park buy out than actual “work”. 

Tomorrow we perform for our first audience in three months at the cast member preview. One of my managers said it perfectly, and I’m going to be reminding myself of this all week: 

“We have a chance to show the world that it is possible to offer entertainment while upholding the CDC safety guidelines.” -John (who’s legacy btw, and everyone who knows him knows why!) 

When he said that I really realized what a big deal it is to work for Walt Disney World. It’s so easy to become desensitized to all the magic, and having this castle as your “office” becomes a normal thing. But all eyes are on Disney this week; I’m proud to be part of the team that is ready to show the world that in a time when there’s no broadway, no cirque, and performers being laid off left right and center, not only is it possible to offer entertainment, but also how necessary it is to provide the audience with an escape from reality.”


----------



## Krandor

Carol Jackson said:


> From a cast member (former student of mine) training at Magic Kingdom today:
> 
> 
> “This first week back at work has been SO fun, with a lot of cast exclusives. This past week has felt more like our own private park buy out than actual “work”.
> 
> Tomorrow we perform for our first audience in three months at the cast member preview. One of my managers said it perfectly, and I’m going to be reminding myself of this all week:
> 
> “We have a chance to show the world that it is possible to offer entertainment while upholding the CDC safety guidelines.” -John (who’s legacy btw, and everyone who knows him knows why!)
> 
> When he said that I really realized what a big deal it is to work for Walt Disney World. It’s so easy to become desensitized to all the magic, and having this castle as your “office” becomes a normal thing. But all eyes are on Disney this week; I’m proud to be part of the team that is ready to show the world that in a time when there’s no broadway, no cirque, and performers being laid off left right and center, not only is it possible to offer entertainment, but also how necessary it is to provide the audience with an escape from reality.”



I wish them the best is pullling it off.  A tough time and situation to do it in but if anybody can do it then it is disney.  They also have a lot riding on getting this right.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I personally can't wait to arrive in August and make a point to acknowledge each CM I come across with a smile and a thank you, 6 feet away . 
They really are going above and beyond to bring all of us "the magic".  ❤


----------



## Jothmas

Carol Jackson said:


> From a cast member (former student of mine) training at Magic Kingdom today:
> 
> 
> “This first week back at work has been SO fun, with a lot of cast exclusives. This past week has felt more like our own private park buy out than actual “work”.
> 
> Tomorrow we perform for our first audience in three months at the cast member preview. One of my managers said it perfectly, and I’m going to be reminding myself of this all week:
> 
> “We have a chance to show the world that it is possible to offer entertainment while upholding the CDC safety guidelines.” -John (who’s legacy btw, and everyone who knows him knows why!)
> 
> When he said that I really realized what a big deal it is to work for Walt Disney World. It’s so easy to become desensitized to all the magic, and having this castle as your “office” becomes a normal thing. But all eyes are on Disney this week; I’m proud to be part of the team that is ready to show the world that in a time when there’s no broadway, no cirque, and performers being laid off left right and center, not only is it possible to offer entertainment, but also how necessary it is to provide the audience with an escape from reality.”


It's very exciting. Even with the inconveniences for guests, I'm sure the CMs will be bringing as much magic as ever to make everyone's stay enjoyable.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> I don’t believe it’s been said. I would imagine only one party per cabin at the very least.


Yes, I would think only one party per cabin, but I mean when the cabin comes into the station, and that party exits, I wonder if the cabin will be disinfected somehow, wiped down, fogged or some other method, like chairs and seating in restaurants or attractions.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I'm not thinking the CMs are going to be so happy about this.   I wouldn't be.


----------



## andyman8

Dan Murphy said:


> I'm sure it is somewhere in this thread, or forum (I did search, did not find), but was wondering what the new procedures will be for the Skyliner relative to the virus.  Will each cab be sanitized as guests depart and before next guests enter?


Skyliner will be one party per cabin. Monorail may be one party per bench (with nobody standing, which makes about six feet of space between parties) with dividers separating the back to back benches in each cabin. This may change, depending on how previews go; they may just ultimately do one party per cabin (note that with these dividers in place, each side of the car now counts as its own cabin). In both cases, hand sanitizer at entrance and exit of the platform.


----------



## Mit88

Something to keep in mind this week, the previews and opening day(s) will likely be much more crowded than what we’ll see in subsequent days and weeks outside of DHS. So if/when pictures show up from crowds at AP previews with a ton of people, remember that Universal was also very crowded during their previews. 

There will be reports and pictures nitpicking Disney for the crowds, and you’ll probably see pictures of 1 person wearing a mask wrong with a caption “Disney is allowing guests to not wear their masks properly, or at all”. A lot of Social Media accounts are going to these previews to pick out what Disney is doing wrong rather than what they’re doing right.


----------



## JacknSally

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I personally can't wait to arrive in August and make a point to acknowledge each CM I come across with a smile and a thank you, 6 feet away .
> They really are going above and beyond to bring all of us "the magic".  ❤



*Gentle PSA - I know a lot of people are opposed to Twitter, but I recommend anyone who doesn't have an account to consider creating one solely to tweet #castcompliment (s) to @WDWGuestService for the CMs you encounter during your visits. The compliments are really important to CMs, and they can be recognized by their supervisors for the compliments they receive. Be sure to include the CM's name, location, and time/date of encounter if you're able so they can be sure to tie your compliment back** to the correct CM.  ** 

With CM's being even less able than before-COVID-times to accept gifts/tokens of thanks, I have a feeling these compliments will be more important than ever for them.*


----------



## Tjddis

Krandor said:


> I wish them the best is pullling it off.  A tough time and situation to do it in but if anybody can do it then it is disney.  They also have a lot riding on getting this right.


I say bless that CMS heart.  Definitely in the right place and I hope it all works out...

but no worries on getting people to take a break from reality.   Plenty of that already going on...


----------



## Disney Bobby

Not to mention that most of them are taking a big pay cut to come back to work while risking infection.  Many were making a lot more while at home being safe.


----------



## Spaceguy55

The Gondola's do not have any real touch points except when you might touch the bench while sitting. 
Maybe they will alternate cabins between stations to give them time to air out, the vents will definitely all be open..no A/C...
I think I saw they were allowing 4 minutes between buses for airing out. 
Maybe a cone to mark them until the next station and then switch..except at Riviera.
All this can easily be done since it will only be POP and Riviera to start and no park hopping...


----------



## Farro

Hey everybody going to previews and on trips!!!

Have a great time!

Be patient, be safe, follow the rules and most of all enjoy yourselves!!!

You are about to have a very unique experience.
Have an awesome trip!


----------



## Jothmas

JacknSally said:


> *Gentle PSA - I know a lot of people are opposed to Twitter, but I recommend anyone who doesn't have an account to consider creating one solely to tweet #castcompliment (s) to @WDWGuestService for the CMs you encounter during your visits. The compliments are really important to CMs, and they can be recognized by their supervisors for the compliments they receive. Be sure to include the CM's name, location, and time/date of encounter if you're able so they can be sure to tie your compliment back** to the correct CM.  **
> 
> With CM's being even less able than before-COVID-times to accept gifts/tokens of thanks, I have a feeling these compliments will be more important than ever for them.*


I do #castcompliment on Twitter. The last time I was at MK, I ran into a skipper on the Jungle Cruise dock who I had given one to on a previous trip. I introduced myself and told him I had done that several months before. He said he had seen it. That was fun.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> My one recommendation if you're coming now is to stop and drink about every 30 min.  It's very hot and the mask wearing aggravates your body and you just need more water.  Also i went ahead and bought some salt tablets to help with dehydration


Gatorade chews are great also. They provide electrolytes.


----------



## Dulcee

andyman8 said:


> Skyliner will be one party per cabin. Monorail may be one party per bench (with nobody standing, which makes about six feet of space between parties) with dividers separating the back to back benches in each cabin. This may change, depending on how previews go; they may just ultimately do one party per cabin (note that with these dividers in place, each side of the car now counts as its own cabin). In both cases, hand sanitizer at entrance and exit of the platform.


In retrospect, the open flow air system of the skyliner turned out to be a big win for Disney during this time period.


----------



## MrsSmith07

JacknSally said:


> *Gentle PSA - I know a lot of people are opposed to Twitter, but I recommend anyone who doesn't have an account to consider creating one solely to tweet #castcompliment (s) to @WDWGuestService for the CMs you encounter during your visits. The compliments are really important to CMs, and they can be recognized by their supervisors for the compliments they receive. Be sure to include the CM's name, location, and time/date of encounter if you're able so they can be sure to tie your compliment back** to the correct CM.  **
> 
> With CM's being even less able than before-COVID-times to accept gifts/tokens of thanks, I have a feeling these compliments will be more important than ever for them.*



I started my twitter account just so I could do #castcompliment for CMs. I love sending them, it’s one of the few times you feel like you’re able to return the favor and spread a little pixie dust their way.


----------



## JacknSally

Jothmas said:


> I do #castcompliment on Twitter. The last time I was at MK, I ran into a skipper on the Jungle Cruise dock who I had given one to on a previous trip. I introduced myself and told him I had done that several months before. He said he had seen it. That was fun.



*That's so awesome! I know a lot of people don't even know the hashtag exists. It's such a cool thing to do, and such an easy way to give back a little of the magic.*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Disney Bobby said:


> Not to mention that most of them are taking a big pay cut to come back to work while risking infection.  Many were making a lot more while at home being safe.


Interesting comment.  I pointed that out to the cast member in our household about the extra money.  All I ever heard back was that they’d rather be working.  It seems it’s a sentiment many, not all, cast members have felt during this difficult period.  They miss their Disney family and a sense or normalcy, which sadly still won’t be there.


----------



## gatechfan99

andyman8 said:


> Skyliner will be one party per cabin. Monorail may be one party per bench (with nobody standing, which makes about six feet of space between parties) with dividers separating the back to back benches in each cabin. This may change, depending on how previews go; they may just ultimately do one party per cabin (note that with these dividers in place, each side of the car now counts as its own cabin). In both cases, hand sanitizer at entrance and exit of the platform.


Any idea how strollers will enter the equation in the monorail? Would they still try to do separate parties on each bench in the same cabin if a stroller is in the middle? Of if you have a stroller (or scooter/wheelchair for that matter), will you just have to get a cabin by yourself, even if it means waiting for the next train?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *That's so awesome! I know a lot of people don't even know the hashtag exists. It's such a cool thing to do, and such an easy way to give back a little of the magic.*



We do that as well - not sure if this is needed but I usually try to snap a picture of the CM and include that in my post just to increase the odds that the correct CM gets the credit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Interesting comment.  I pointed that out to the cast member in our household about the extra money.  All I ever heard back was that they’d rather be working.  It seems it’s a sentiment many, not all, cast members have felt during this difficult period.  They miss their Disney family and a sense or normalcy, which sadly still won’t be there.



I'd also question how high a % of CMs really were making more $ while out, given that the unemployment process in FL (and a lot of places) wasn't exactly smooth with many getting declined or having large delays in seeing any $.  So I am sure some were doing better financially while being out of work and on unemployment with the extra stimulus $, I don't think it was the majority ... plus I believe that extra stimulus $ ends pretty soon so even if they were making more $ for a bit, that won't last forever


----------



## Disneysoule

What does everyone think will happen tomorrow regarding Florida’s executive order on the tri-state area?


----------



## Krandor

Tjddis said:


> I say bless that CMS heart.  Definitely in the right place and I hope it all works out...
> 
> but no worries on getting people to take a break from reality.   Plenty of that already going on...



The break for reality is what worries me for WDW.  I'm worried too many people will think they are outside of reality in a disney bubble and so don't need to worry about all that stuff they do in the real world.  That is going to be the big challenge for WDW.  As much as we want it to be they are not an isolated bubble from reality.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> The break for reality is what worries me for WDW.  I'm worried too many people will think they are outside of reality in a disney bubble and so don't need to worry about all that stuff they do in the real world.  That is going to be the big challenge for WDW.  As much as we want it to be they are not an isolated bubble from reality.



I can understand that - even if some of those people are more just in that Disney bubble and thus less diligent or on top of things (so letting things slip) as much as those actively thinking they don't need to worry 

Also those that just want the Disney vacation they want and think they are entitled to it because of all the $ they pay, etc. ... while I truly do think the majority of guests will be good (or at least try to) I don't envy the CMs having to deal with those that are, um, problematic


----------



## yulilin3

Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial  
Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Raggou

annnnd.... just got Oga's


----------



## Anna_Sh

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I personally can't wait to arrive in August and make a point to acknowledge each CM I come across with a smile and a thank you, 6 feet away .
> They really are going above and beyond to bring all of us "the magic".  ❤


I know what you mean.  I was thanking and gushing over how glad I was they were open at all of the Disney Springs CMs (even the 3rd party ones).


----------



## npatellye

yulilin3 said:


> Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial
> Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow


I hope you have an absolutely amazing time!!!!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd also question how high a % of CMs really were making more $ while out, given that the unemployment process in FL (and a lot of places) wasn't exactly smooth with many getting declined or having large delays in seeing any $.  So I am sure some were doing better financially while being out of work and on unemployment with the extra stimulus $, I don't think it was the majority ... plus I believe that extra stimulus $ ends pretty soon so even if they were making more $ for a bit, that won't last forever


Very good points.  Most cast members in the area I’m familiar with were lucky to get money in about three weeks.  A few were not qualified due to length of employment or errors.  By the time Disney did their furlough some of the bugs were worked out and it was smoother than for those applying in March.  Of course, I’m referring to hourly cast.   I agree some were negatively impacted by the delay of payments.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can understand that - even if some of those people are more just in that Disney bubble and thus less diligent or on top of things (so letting things slip) as much as those actively thinking they don't need to worry
> 
> Also those that just want the Disney vacation they want and think they are entitled to it because of all the $ they pay, etc. ... while I truly do think the majority of guests will be good (or at least try to) I don't envy the CMs having to deal with those that are, um, problematic



I do think most will be good but the ones who think that x or y or z are not "magical" and so shouldn't be required are going to be a problem.    I just hope most realize that while certain things are not ideal right now it is what needs to be.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gatechfan99 said:


> Any idea how strollers will enter the equation in the monorail? Would they still try to do separate parties on each bench in the same cabin if a stroller is in the middle? Of if you have a stroller (or scooter/wheelchair for that matter), will you just have to get a cabin by yourself, even if it means waiting for the next train?


i am guessing but you might have to fold strollers like buses so it fits in your area


----------



## Anna_Sh

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd also question how high a % of CMs really were making more $ while out, given that the unemployment process in FL (and a lot of places) wasn't exactly smooth with many getting declined or having large delays in seeing any $.  So I am sure some were doing better financially while being out of work and on unemployment with the extra stimulus $, I don't think it was the majority ... plus I believe that extra stimulus $ ends pretty soon so even if they were making more $ for a bit, that won't last forever


The one good thing is that, even if it was delayed, they’ll still get their extra/stimulus unemployment money....  I know someone who started getting it late, but in fairly sizable chunks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial
> Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow



have an amazing time and just soak in all those Disney Feels!!!

reading your post reminded me of when I see on twitter or something to the effect of "Disney fans need to find a hobby or go to therapy" and all I can think is "Disney IS my hobby and therapy!"


----------



## chicagoshannon

Do they still have those mask enforcement CM's at Disney Springs?  You know the ones with the bright yellow shirts?  I haven't seen them in any vlogs lately.  I know they're enforcing masks at DS just wondering if the special CM's are still there.


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial
> Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow


I will be watching you tomorrow! We will be at MK on Saturday, I am so excited!


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> have an amazing time and just soak in all those Disney Feels!!!
> 
> reading your post reminded me of when I see on twitter or something to the effect of "Disney fans need to find a hobby or go to therapy" and all I can think is "Disney IS my hobby and therapy!"



Ditto!


----------



## MrsSmith07

chicagoshannon said:


> Do they still have those mask enforcement CM's at Disney Springs?  You know the ones with the bright yellow shirts?  I haven't seen them in any vlogs lately.  I know they're enforcing masks at DS just wondering if the special CM's are still there.



I don’t know about DS, but I know they’ll be at TTC and parks. My fav plaid was moved to the Social Distancing Squad until his usual place opens back up.


----------



## Ryan King

rteetz said:


> My guess is they are also using the Pirates league thing. There are some tables and what not in that area.



This is a screenshot from the google street view in the park.  Not much space if the table area is converted.


----------



## Mit88

DHS relaxation stations. (From “the other” site)



Star Wars Launch Bay (Animation Courtyard)
Near Rise of the Resistance (Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge)


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial
> Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow



LOL same. I just took a Benadryl and am winding down about 5 hours earlier than normal. See ya’ real soon!

I’ll try to post updates and pictures tomorrow. If anyone has anything specific they’d like me to check on please let me know.


----------



## cakebaker

skeeter31 said:


> Wait, so you reserved spots for the AP previews and won’t be going? Why did you even bother signing up, knowing you weren’t going (this board has known your feelings on traveling to Disney now for months and the signups were well after you stated you wouldn’t be going)? So you knowingly took spots from people who would have wanted to go?


 Edited- I see you got an explanation. Hope it’s satisfactory to you.


----------



## Ryan King

one_cat said:


> MY - granted nonscientific - take on this is that masks that are made to CDC guidance (2 or three layers of cotton material) are not filters so much as barriers. DW and I have probably spent 250.00 on masks trying to find ones which are comfortable and usable.  Each time I get a mask I put it to my mouth and try to blow through it.  The cotton masks which are supposed to be compliant take a great deal of force to push air through them.  This means wearing them the way we do, all the air will go in and out through the gaps on the top and bottom.  Not through the cotton weave.  This will provide protection from coughing and sneezing but our breath won’t be filtered by the cotton before going into the airspace.  Again I am not a scientist.



This is correct.  Wearing masks is a heard immunity method to prevent spread from infected people rather than to protect the wearer, through blocking aerosols which tends to be more directional, unlike gasses.  Here is some data on homemade mask efficiency over multiple materials.  This is why Disney is likely going with a mask policy.  Not because it’s perfect, but because it’s highly effective in this case.  Of course it only goes so far, hence the distancing component.

https://www.cambridge.org/core/jour.../0921A05A69A9419C862FA2F35F819D55/core-reader


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> I'm sure it is somewhere in this thread, or forum (I did search, did not find), but was wondering what the new procedures will be for the Skyliner relative to the virus.  Will each cab be sanitized as guests depart and before next guests enter?


Hey, Nancy!!!


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> Edited- I see you got an explanation. Hope it’s satisfactory to you.



You, of all people on here have been through enough with all the cancellations and everything else regarding Disney vacations this year that a simple “win” with getting those reservations, whether or not you planned to go is the least of what you deserve. And lets be honest, those reservations could have just as easily gone to someone that has no intention of complying with the protocols, so theres a chance that you took those spots away from someone that didnt deserve them. Not to mention, I guarantee you’re not the only person that reserved spots that wont be going.


----------



## Racheldb

yulilin3 said:


> Well I have taken a sleeping pill cause I'm just too excited to sleep,  like the kid in the commercial
> Early morning alarm and spending all day at MK tomorrow.  The Disney magic is my therapy,  I've gone through a lot of personal stuff and Disney has always balanced me out. See you all tomorrow


I hope tomorrow is all you hope it be!!  How amazing to be there!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## vinotinto

snicketfan said:


> If you want a thin mask, disposable surgical masks are very breathable... and filter out more droplets from your mouth than a single ply gaiter...





SaintsManiac said:


> My Costco had a ton of them, too. They are the absolute best ones to wear in the heat, or for long periods of time.


I’m also going to put a plug in for the disposable surgical masks. I’ve walked around for 1-2 hours in the Atlanta 90-degree heat and tested multiple options and these were the most breathable and comfortable, and because they are non-woven, they protect the wearer more than a cloth mask (unless you are wearing a 3-ply mask with a filter).

My DD and I have also sewed some cute masks that are a stretchy polyester “crepy” blend that you cannot see the weave when placed against the light, and we wear these with filters. These seem fairly protective, but they are definitely warmer than the disposable surgical masks.

For indoor queues, we’ll also wear N95s, but I wore one of those for 1 hour walking around the 92 degree heat and my face was actually sweaty afterwards, which is not normal. We did wear N95s at the airport and flight 2 weeks ago (for a total of 5 hours, with two short snack breaks), and indoors it wasn’t a problem.

For my family, it’s about reducing the chances of infection. Nothing is 100%, but there are definitely choices that are more protective for the individual wearing them than others.


----------



## JacknSally

vinotinto said:


> I’m also going to put a plug in for the disposable surgical masks. I’ve walked around for 1-2 hours in the Atlanta 90-degree heat and tested multiple options and these were the most breathable and comfortable, and because they are non-woven, they protect the wearer more than a cloth mask (unless you are wearing a 3-ply mask with a filter).
> 
> My DD and I have also sewed some cute masks that are a stretchy polyester “crepy” blend that you cannot see the weave when placed against the light, and we wear these with filters. These seem fairly protective, but they are definitely warmer than the disposable surgical masks.
> 
> For indoor queues, we’ll also wear N95s, but I wore one of those for 1 hour walking around the 92 degree heat and my face was actually sweaty afterwards, which is not normal. We did wear N95s at the airport and flight 2 weeks ago (for a total of 5 hours, with two short snack breaks), and indoors it wasn’t a problem.
> 
> For my family, it’s about reducing the chances of infection. Nothing is 100%, but there are definitely choices that are more protective for the individual wearing them than others.



*Anyone who recommended the masks from Costco - could you post a photo of the packaging and the mask? I want to be sure I look for the right thing at our Costco. Thank you!!!*


----------



## Runnsally

vinotinto said:


> I’m also going to put a plug in for the disposable surgical masks. I’ve walked around for 1-2 hours in the Atlanta 90-degree heat and tested multiple options and these were the most breathable and comfortable, and because they are non-woven, they protect the wearer more than a cloth mask (unless you are wearing a 3-ply mask with a filter).
> 
> My DD and I have also sewed some cute masks that are a stretchy polyester “crepy” blend that you cannot see the weave when placed against the light, and we wear these with filters. These seem fairly protective, but they are definitely warmer than the disposable surgical masks.
> 
> For indoor queues, we’ll also wear N95s, but I wore one of those for 1 hour walking around the 92 degree heat and my face was actually sweaty afterwards, which is not normal. We did wear N95s at the airport and flight 2 weeks ago (for a total of 5 hours, with two short snack breaks), and indoors it wasn’t a problem.
> 
> For my family, it’s about reducing the chances of infection. Nothing is 100%, but there are definitely choices that are more protective for the individual wearing them than others.


Not to be a downer, but many healthcare facilities are still short on N95s (re-using, sterilizing, etc.).   Widespread use among theme park guests is not a good idea in my opinion.   If you feel like you need an N95 to go somewhere (excluding those with special circumstances of course), probably a sign not the right place for you at this time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> DHS relaxation stations. (From “the other” site)
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars Launch Bay (Animation Courtyard)
> Near Rise of the Resistance (Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge)


Anyone else think they should be using the Beauty and the Beast stadium since it will be closed?  Also if Indiana Jones doesn't open they should use that!  Those are big, open spaces with shade!


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> I’m also going to put a plug in for the disposable surgical masks. I’ve walked around for 1-2 hours in the Atlanta 90-degree heat and tested multiple options and these were the most breathable and comfortable, and because they are non-woven, they protect the wearer more than a cloth mask (unless you are wearing a 3-ply mask with a filter).
> 
> My DD and I have also sewed some cute masks that are a stretchy polyester “crepy” blend that you cannot see the weave when placed against the light, and we wear these with filters. These seem fairly protective, but they are definitely warmer than the disposable surgical masks.
> 
> For indoor queues, we’ll also wear N95s, but I wore one of those for 1 hour walking around the 92 degree heat and my face was actually sweaty afterwards, which is not normal. We did wear N95s at the airport and flight 2 weeks ago (for a total of 5 hours, with two short snack breaks), and indoors it wasn’t a problem.
> 
> For my family, it’s about reducing the chances of infection. Nothing is 100%, but there are definitely choices that are more protective for the individual wearing them than others.



I’m packing a variety of masks in my daily backpack at the parks. Disposable for when it gets hot and they’re easy to breathe, and for rides just in case it falls off. Cloth for comfort. And probably a gaiter if they’re allowed


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> Anyone else think they should be using the Beauty and the Beast stadium since it will be closed?  Also if Indiana Jones doesn't open they should use that!  Those are big, open spaces with shade!



Fantasmic as well. So many outdoor stadiums at DHS not being used that would be perfect


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *Anyone who recommended the masks from Costco - could you post a photo of the packaging and the mask? I want to be sure I look for the right thing at our Costco. Thank you!!!*



Nm fixed it!


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> You, of all people on here have been through enough with all the cancellations and everything else regarding Disney vacations this year that a simple “win” with getting those reservations, whether or not you planned to go is the least of what you deserve. And lets be honest, those reservations could have just as easily gone to someone that has no intention of complying with the protocols, so theres a chance that you took those spots away from someone that didnt deserve them. Not to mention, I guarantee you’re not the only person that reserved spots that wont be going.



 Thank you. Getting that reminder today was tough. We would’ve liked nothing better than for things to have worked out.


----------



## vinotinto

Runnsally said:


> Not to be a downer, but many healthcare facilities are still short on N95s (re-using, sterilizing, etc.).   Widespread use among theme park guests is not a good idea in my opinion.   If you feel like you need an N95 to go somewhere (excluding those with special circumstances of course), probably a sign not the right place for you at this time.


True. Don’t go around buying N95s, but if you have a few leftover from a sanding and paint project from like 8 years ago (hypothetically speaking of course), I would put in Ziploc bags and bring it in your backpack.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Nm fixed it!
> View attachment 506876



*Thank you!!*


----------



## Brianstl

Disney Bobby said:


> I'm not thinking the CMs are going to be so happy about this.   I wouldn't be.


If they are uncomfortable they can remain on furlough, so I assume the ones who decided to return are excited about it.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Just curious for those that aren’t staying in a DVC villa with laundry, how are you going to wash your reusable masks? I guess you can wash in your sink, but is that sufficient to kill anything on your mask?


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> Nm fixed it!
> View attachment 506876



We bought several boxes of these last week, they're nice quality. My daughter and son-in-law  return to work as teachers next month and will need them everyday. I've tried cloth masks and just don't like them at all. The disposables are much more comfortable to me.


----------



## Dulcee

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just curious for those that aren’t staying in a DVC villa with laundry, how are you going to wash your reusable masks? I guess you can wash in your sink, but is that sufficient to kill anything on your mask?



Soap and hot water are all you need.


----------



## Sandiz08

Saw some masks at sams club too, can’t vouch for them, but they are the surgical blue kind.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Question for people who are going: what is your plan if you develop a fever/covid symptoms while on your trip? Let’s say you picked it up at home and while you’re at WDW, you or a family member spikes a fever/starts showing symptoms.
> 
> I doubt most would get tested and also put resources towards quarantining for 2 weeks in FL if they’re positive. So, what do you do? How do you get home without exposing others?
> 
> I know many say they are aware of the risks, but I’m wondering what they would do if they actually got sick while on their trip. I’m sure anyone going has thought this through.


I thought about this & that is why we decided to drive instead of flying.  We will get in the car & come home immediately.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> Nm fixed it!
> View attachment 506876


I saw the exact same masks at Aldi today. I also saw the same kind of masks at Kroger, different brand.

They were cheapest at Costco, then Aldi. Upon further reflection I think they were $20 for 50 at both Costco and Aldi. Kroger was $8 for 10.

They were in the pharmacy at Kroger, in an end cap display at Aldi, and at Costco the one store had them near the paper goods and the other had them between the cash registers and the pharmacy.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Fantasmic as well. So many outdoor stadiums at DHS not being used that would be perfect



Do you think they might use those as break areas for CMs to spread out rather than the smaller indoor backstage areas?

I remember reading discussion about that somewhere, can’t remember where though.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@yulilin3 Have an awesome time tomorrow!  I’m excited for you & cant wait to hear all the details about the way things are as Disney World comes back to life!


----------



## glocker

cakebaker said:


> Thank you. Getting that reminder today was tough. We would’ve liked nothing better than for things to have worked out.


Just cancelled our trip for July 15th -24th today. Sad and, after all of the work (all ADRs and FP cancelled, then park reservations) and all the time spent on these boards, I am just exhausted. My wife and I are teachers and we so look forward to our Disney summers. My son graduated HS and is heading to college (hopefully) and this was our last trip with him as a "kid". We did everything to justify leaving NY and going; the 15% positive rate just made it feel "wrong" for us...too much risk for a reduced experience. To those that do get to go, I wish you well. Stay safe and please be responsible, both on property and when you return home. The last thing Disney needs is to be blamed for any spread beyond Orange County.


----------



## CastAStone

glocker said:


> Just cancelled our trip for July 15th -24th today. Sad and, after all of the work (all ADRs and FP cancelled, then park reservations) and all the time spent on these boards, I am just exhausted. My wife and I are teachers and we so look forward to our Disney summers. My son graduated HS and is heading to college (hopefully) and this was our last trip with him as a "kid". We did everything to justify leaving NY and going; the 15% positive rate just made it feel "wrong" for us...too much risk for a reduced experience. To those that do get to go, I wish you well. Stay safe and please be responsible, both on property and when you return home. The last thing Disney needs is to be blamed for any spread beyond Orange County. ✌


I’m sorry that you can’t go. I hope you get another trip with your son. This year is the worst.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Do you think they might use those as break areas for CMs to spread out rather than the smaller indoor backstage areas?
> 
> I remember reading discussion about that somewhere, can’t remember where though.



That would make sense. The park isnt big enough that you really need many of these stations. So the 2 that they have should be sufficient


----------



## glocker

CastAStone said:


> I’m sorry that you can’t go. I hope you get another trip with your son. This year is the worst.


Thanks. And it is, indeed, the worst year. We are all healthy and have been largely untouched by Covid, so we are fortunate. We will go again in the future; August 2021 is not too far.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Dan Murphy said:


> Hey, Nancy!!!


Hi Dan!!!


----------



## LSUmiss

Jothmas said:


> The last time I was in the hospital at home is when I had a stroke. My closest family is literally a thousand miles away. You learn to make do.


Everyone’s situation is different. It’s not just about making due for myself.  I have a 2 yr old so we would need to get home in case we both get really sick & need help from family caring for DS.


----------



## Jothmas

Walmart had a special last month for the blue disposable masks at $9.67 for a box of 50. I bought 3 boxes. I looked tonight though and the Walmart website no longer lists the product, which is odd. Just has page cannot be found. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Sunnywho

vinotinto said:


> For indoor queues, we’ll also wear N95s, but I wore one of those for 1 hour walking around the 92 degree heat and my face was actually sweaty afterwards, which is not normal. We did wear N95s at the airport and flight 2 weeks ago (for a total of 5 hours, with two short snack breaks), and indoors it wasn’t a problem.


This is our plan too. N95s indoors, surgical masks or cloth masks outdoors.

I still had my bird flu pandemic stockpile from 2005.  My N100s are degraded but the N95s are fine.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> Just cancelled our trip for July 15th -24th today. Sad and, after all of the work (all ADRs and FP cancelled, then park reservations) and all the time spent on these boards, I am just exhausted. My wife and I are teachers and we so look forward to our Disney summers. My son graduated HS and is heading to college (hopefully) and this was our last trip with him as a "kid". We did everything to justify leaving NY and going; the 15% positive rate just made it feel "wrong" for us...too much risk for a reduced experience. To those that do get to go, I wish you well. Stay safe and please be responsible, both on property and when you return home. The last thing Disney needs is to be blamed for any spread beyond Orange County. ✌



Im sorry your trip is lost. COVID is a whole bunch of things that wouldn’t make it past the DISboards censors.

Your next trip will be even more special because of all of this garbage.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Everyone’s situation is different. It’s not just about making due for myself.  I have a 2 yr old so we would need to get home in case we both get really sick & need help from family caring for DS.



That’s the kind of scenario I was thinking of. Anyone traveling with kids who has some semblance of a support system at home is probably better off getting back ASAP just incase things turn bad. Even if no support system, I’d imagine you would still be way better off isolating in your own home with your own things if you had to attempt to care for your child(ren) while very sick.

I don’t think most people would attempt to isolate in Orlando instead of going home given the length of the isolation, but what do I know lol.


----------



## Marthasor

OKW Lover said:


> No.  That would have been in 1971.



Hmm, I might go with 1928 or 1938


----------



## Clockwork

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just curious for those that aren’t staying in a DVC villa with laundry, how are you going to wash your reusable masks? I guess you can wash in your sink, but is that sufficient to kill anything on your mask?


Yes as long as soap is used it’s enough to kill most germs and bacteria, not sterilize, a washer can’t do that either though.


----------



## Clockwork

Jothmas said:


> Walmart had a special last month for the blue disposable masks at $9.67 for a box of 50. I bought 3 boxes. I looked tonight though and the Walmart website no longer lists the product, which is odd. Just has page cannot be found. I'm not sure what to make of that.


They probably ran out or changed manufacturers.


----------



## jenjersnap

I just bought some disposable masks at Walmart but the price was $17 for 50!



Jothmas said:


> Walmart had a special last month for the blue disposable masks at $9.67 for a box of 50. I bought 3 boxes. I looked tonight though and the Walmart website no longer lists the product, which is odd. Just has page cannot be found. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Ian3314

posted in Resturaunts but thought I'd cross post.

 doing my nightly check to see if can do ADR for my upcoming trip in July and am getting the almost in orbit waiting room that says this.
  "Dining Reservation Dates

Effective July 7: Reservations for All Guests
All Guests can now make dining reservations at select resort, theme park and Disney Springs locations with availability during our phased reopening.

Reservations for all Guests may be made up to 60 days in advance.

Now just waiting...
FYI I didn't have any cancelled adrs.


----------



## Ian3314

And ADRs done... Now no more stress. ya right! LOL


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.
> 
> Sadly, those who are sick and have long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.


Presumably car rental companies have come up with covid safe processes, but like all these covid processes they are still added risk especially if not followed 100%.

Definitely lots of risk with those with it infecting others with a long drive home.

For every person who is being thorough and wiping fuel pumps and keypads etc before use I bet there are 10s of people that are not. If you know you are infected and stop for fuel you are likely knowingly infecting a significant number of people that use that fuel pump for several hours afterwards. Unless of course you wipe the pumps down after you use them.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Driving home if sick is probably the best solution, staying in Florida and having the ability to properly isolate yourself for the duration of your illness anywhere that isn’t home would be so difficult. And imagine if that person ended up so sick for weeks, months, before they could drive themselves back home.
> 
> Getting home ASAP is probably best for anyone who gets sick on vacation. It is scary to think about all the spots they could expose people along the way, but probably the least bad of all the choices (except not traveling lol, but we won’t go there). Really, the people who we all need to be most concerned about no matter where we live are those who are sick but drag their feet in isolating themselves for a variety of reasons (I thought I was fine, I just needed to ______, etc.) In regards to Disney, you know there’s going to be those jerks who need to get their last park day in, despite not feeling great, then oopsies next day turns out they’re positive.


Last day, really special ADR, the only day they could ride all the new stuff in DHS etc etc.


----------



## JM23457

anthony2k7 said:


> Presumably car rental companies have come up with covid safe processes, but like all these covid processes they are still added risk especially if not followed 100%.
> 
> Definitely lots of risk with those with it infecting others with a long drive home.
> 
> For every person who is being thorough and wiping fuel pumps and keypads etc before use I bet there are 10s of people that are not. If you know you are infected and stop for fuel you are likely knowingly infecting a significant number of people that use that fuel pump for several hours afterwards. Unless of course you wipe the pumps down after you use them.


Covid is not typically spread via surfaces. Especially if a person sanitizes their hands before using the pump, another person later touching that pump is unlikely to catch anything.


----------



## anthony2k7

JM23457 said:


> Covid is not typically spread via surfaces. Especially if a person sanitizes their hands before using the pump, another person later touching that pump is unlikely to catch anything.


I don't think that has been conclusively proven at all.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> I thought about this & that is why we decided to drive instead of flying.  We will get in the car & come home immediately.


Exactly.   Science makes my eyes roll back in my head, but we (if we are still going in August) will do the same thing and I think that we would be doing it safely for others.  Our plan would be to mask up (I have some n95s from a diy project years ago) and have a box of  fresh gloves for a potential rest stop. We would have bottled water and snacks in the car to avoid a meal stop.  If it would help we could also carry an unused disposable rain jacket to put on just prior to getting out of the car at a rest stop.  Quarantining when we get home is easy.   I would notify the front desk (obviously) so that they could take extra precautions for our room and have the data for contact tracing. I'm pretty sure that's more cautious than most people are doing it here in SC when they first feel symptoms.

ETA- We had to  drive home from Busch Gardens to MD years ago when our entire family got a stomach virus.  We notified the front desk, packed up our barf bags, and drove straight thru (fortunately it was only 3 hours, so no gas stops or potty stops required).  I was the driver and had a fever of 102 ....not fun.  As I understand it, I will get a bit more of a heads up if we get COVID, so at least there's that.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

MrsSmith07 said:


> Just curious for those that aren’t staying in a DVC villa with laundry, how are you going to wash your reusable masks? I guess you can wash in your sink, but is that sufficient to kill anything on your mask?


I'll just be bringing about 3 trillion of them, mostly disposable for outdoors, and cute cloth ones for indoor stuff.


----------



## JM23457

anthony2k7 said:


> I don't think that has been conclusively proven at all.


That is the current scientific consensus, whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## OKWFan88

Finally was able to book an ADR for my upcoming trip in five days. They must have opened it up to all guests for next 60 days.


----------



## mshanson3121

jenjersnap said:


> I just bought some disposable masks at Walmart but the price was $17 for 50!



I'll see your $17 and raise you another $18.50 here in Canada...


----------



## Dulcee

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> PSA for those going to Disney, make sure you don’t get sick or need a hospital:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280323258156531712


While I'm actually a big fan of Ana Cabrera this is accurate but also a bit misleading. You can check out the raw data yourself but the largest hospitals in Broward continue to have between 17 and 20% ICU availability, the largest hospital in Orange county has about 26% ICU availability. This is very similar to where they were last week. ICU availability typically runs at about 40 to 20% in larger hospitals. Small hospitals and specialty hospitals will run closer to 5 - 0% availability at any given time. Things do appear tighter in Miami Dade and Hillsborough with 10 - 15% availability in their largest hospitals. 

All that being said, I'm here to hear about soft openings today! Hoping to see disney lead the way on making entertainment as safe as possible in this crazy world we all live in currently.


----------



## Llama mama

Runnsally said:


> Not to be a downer, but many healthcare facilities are still short on N95s (re-using, sterilizing, etc.).   Widespread use among theme park guests is not a good idea in my opinion.   If you feel like you need an N95 to go somewhere (excluding those with special circumstances of course), probably a sign not the right place for you at this time.


Actually my hospital which is one of 12 in the system is ONLY using N95 for Intubated Covid patients. We are given regular masks to use even though they are Covid positive if not vented. This is a system wide policy. We never had a shortage of N 95 in my system. Nor did we have an outbreak of staff that caught it.


----------



## CastAStone

Dulcee said:


> While I'm actually a big fan of Ana Cabrera this is accurate but also a bit misleading. You can check out the raw data yourself but the largest hospitals in Broward continue to have between 17 and 20% ICU availability, the largest hospital in Orange county has about 26% ICU availability. This is very similar to where they were last week. ICU availability typically runs at about 40 to 20% in larger hospitals. Small hospitals and specialty hospitals will run closer to 5 - 0% availability at any given time. Things do appear tighter in Miami Dade and Hillsborough with 10 - 15% availability in their largest hospitals.
> 
> All that being said, I'm here to hear about soft openings today! Hoping to see disney lead the way on making entertainment as safe as possible in this crazy world we all live in currently.


I think it’s just worded oddly. She’s trying to say that there is at least 1 hotel in each of these counties at capacity, not that the counties are out of capacity.


----------



## anthony2k7

Dulcee said:


> While I'm actually a big fan of Ana Cabrera this is accurate but also a bit misleading. You can check out the raw data yourself but the largest hospitals in Broward continue to have between 17 and 20% ICU availability, the largest hospital in Orange county has about 26% ICU availability. This is very similar to where they were last week. ICU availability typically runs at about 40 to 20% in larger hospitals. Small hospitals and specialty hospitals will run closer to 5 - 0% availability at any given time. Things do appear tighter in Miami Dade and Hillsborough with 10 - 15% availability in their largest hospitals.
> 
> All that being said, I'm here to hear about soft openings today! Hoping to see disney lead the way on making entertainment as safe as possible in this crazy world we all live in currently.


Where can we see the raw data?


----------



## Rake 08

I didn't have any cancelled dining reservations. I have a DVC reservation and park reservations for 14-16 July. Just made dining reservations on MDE for in-park dining on each of those days.


----------



## Dulcee

anthony2k7 said:


> Where can we see the raw data?


Florida Staffed Hospital Bed Census


----------



## BrianR

Cast Member Preseason GameDay #1.  Go get 'em!  You got this!


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

I did not have a previously cancelled droid depot reservation and was just able to make one.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dining reservations for all guests are now open .... In other words "soon" is "now"!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280462207952789509


----------



## yulilin3

The parking is still not open at  mk. Ive done 3 circles already.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> The parking is still not open at  mk. Ive done 3 circles already.


Is the MK only open to CM staying at BLT?


----------



## yulilin3

Lewisc said:


> Is the MK only open to CM staying at BLT?


No it's cm preview day


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> Inevitable really. Now those needing ICU even without covid are far more likely to die.


Or they just start canceling elective surgeries again and open up 50% of the state’s ICU beds. Plus, 100% doesn’t mean the ICU is full. It means all beds had someone scheduled fo them for at some point that day.  By 8:00PM actual capacity could be below 60% as post op patients filter in and out throughout the day.


----------



## wareagle57

People are getting out of their cars screaming. They are not people trying to go to the park but people trying to get to work at the car care center.


----------



## CastAStone

Is anyone at AK for the opening in a few minutes?


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> No it's cm preview day



Good luck streaming through the tears!


----------



## dreamit

yulilin3 said:


> The parking is still not open at  mk. Ive done 3 circles already.


I am so excited for you!


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> People are getting out of their cars screaming. They are not people trying to go to the park but people trying to get to work at the car care center.


What are they screaming about?


----------



## wareagle57

Anna_Sh said:


> What are they screaming about?



“I NEED TO GET TO WORK”


----------



## yulilin3

Clusterf... why does this surprise me everytime.  They know how early people show up,  they know how to park cars.  Now hundreds are people are going to be getting out of their cars and fast walk to bag check.  Ay Disney


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> No it's cm preview day


Have an amazing day!!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Clusterf... why does this surprise me everytime.  They know how early people show up,  they know how to park cars.  Now hundreds are people are going to be getting out of their cars and fast walk to bag check.  Ay Disney



"Due to unexpected demand ...."


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Clusterf... why does this surprise me everytime.  They know how early people show up,  they know how to park cars.  Now hundreds are people are going to be getting out of their cars and fast walk to bag check.  Ay Disney



I think they want people in their cars waiting, not congregating outside security, right?

The earlier they let people into the lot, the more they’ll congregate building up a crowd right? They probably just don’t want people waiting around?


----------



## Mit88

You’d think they know they have very little margin for error the next few days.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they want people in their cars waiting, not congregating outside security, right?
> 
> The earlier they let people into the lot, the more they’ll congregate building up a crowd right? They probably just don’t want people waiting around, right?



But the longer they have people waiting, the more people in their cars builds up and then when they all get out of their car it will inevitably cause more congestion than what it could have been


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> But the longer they have people waiting, the more people in their cars builds up and then when they all get out of their car it will inevitably cause more congestion than what it could have been



I think they could be trying to avoid the optics of a crowd of people standing close to each other with nowhere to go. “Why did they even let all these people in if security isn’t even open? We can’t go anywhere!“

It’s always a lose/lose for them.


----------



## OKWFan88

I can't remember but at Magic Kingdom is there still all that construction at the TTC after you park?


----------



## anthony2k7

Perhaps they should have gone with arrival slots on the reservations


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they could be trying to avoid the optics of a crowd of people standing close to each other with nowhere to go. “Why did they even let all these people in if security isn’t even open? We can’t go anywhere!“
> 
> *It’s always a lose/lose for them.*



Always, and forever.

im surprised there haven’t been any pictures posted on Twitter of people in their cars not wearing masks with captions of “Disney isn’t enforcing the mask rule on guests”


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I might be late on this news but droid depot reservations are now available online for everyone!


----------



## Jothmas

anthony2k7 said:


> Inevitable really. Now those needing ICU even without covid are far more likely to die.


It’s disturbing that there are people who Liked that comment.


----------



## woody337

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps they should have gone with arrival slots on the reservations


And that isn't fair especially with shorter hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they could be trying to avoid the optics of a crowd of people standing close to each other with nowhere to go. “Why did they even let all these people in if security isn’t even open? We can’t go anywhere!“
> 
> It’s always a lose/lose for them.



I do agree that no matter what they did a negative spin could be put on it 

I do think allowing more time to get through security and then if they need to let people in the gates and spread out on Main St before official opening would be better

And/or have extra CMs to help socially distance people back behind security 

(Though, to your point the could do the later and then someone tweets a photo "they are letting a line 2 miles long full of people in, what is Disney thinking?!?!?!")


----------



## CastAStone

EE not running yet. Also the park is open!


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Due to unexpected demand ...."


Probably user error...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

woody337 said:


> And that isn't fair especially with shorter hours



Well, this is just a preview day so sort of a "bonus" so they could have done staggered arrival times .... But I do agree for normal days that people pay full price for that tough to stagger times with the already short hours (unless you try to do before the park opens and get people through each area ahead of time or something)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> EE not running yet. Also the park is open!
> 
> View attachment 506981



Wow, save that picture for posterity with a wait time of 5 mins for FoP


----------



## Mit88

Remember this moment in history when FOP and Its Tough to be a Bug have the same wait time


----------



## midnight star

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.oc...ture-tents-for-downtown-disney-reopening/amp/
finally some DL news...relating to DTD


----------



## Mit88

midnight star said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.oc...ture-tents-for-downtown-disney-reopening/amp/
> finally some DL news...relating to DTD



Well I believe Disneyland Hotel started allowing reservations yesterday for August 1st and beyond


----------



## TheMaxRebo

First look at new security at AK and they are using the contactless bag scanners - though also seems like some people being manually checked - I wonder if the scanner had a problem reading their bags (my wife's had issues with the scanner at Hershypark)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280473891799007238


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280477654781739008


----------



## xuxa777

CastAStone said:


> I think it’s just worded oddly. She’s trying to say that there is at least 1 hotel in each of these counties at capacity, not that the counties are out of capacity.


Plus it happens all the time, even before Covid, normal hospital capacity management


----------



## CastAStone

TheMaxRebo said:


> First look at new security at AK and they are using the contactless bag scanners - though also seems like some people being manually checked - I wonder if the scanner had a problem reading their bags (my wife's had issues with the scanner at Hershypark)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280473891799007238


I wonder if contactless is just for guests without bags for now? I can’t see much in those photos.


----------



## Marthasor

As part of our phased reopening, guests can now book additional dining and experience reservations at *Walt Disney World®* Resort.

From dining inside Beast’s castle at Be Our Guest Restaurant in *Magic Kingdom®* Park and the culinary adventures of World Showcase at *EPCOT®,* to select table-service restaurants in our Disney Resort hotels, guests can take advantage of a 60-day booking window beginning today, July 7 to plan meals and other experiences.

To help you plan, here are important updates to our food and beverage experience:

*In-Park Dining: *Theme park guests will need valid park admission and a reservation for park entry through the new _Disney Park Pass_ system, as well as a dining reservation for in-park, table-service restaurants for the same park on the same date. Dining reservations do not guarantee admission to the park.
*Disney Resort Hotel Dining:* A confirmed dining reservation is required for day guests and reservations are highly recommended for guests staying overnight at a Disney Resort hotel. 
*Disney Springs Dining:* Select dining locations at Disney Springs are currently accepting reservations.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jothmas said:


> It’s disturbing that there are people who Liked that comment.


I take thumbs up to be agree rather than like usually. I dunno though sometimes


----------



## CastAStone

All CMs at the turnstiles are in masks and shields both.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280478075994677248


----------



## BrianR

yulilin3 said:


> Clusterf... why does this surprise me everytime.  They know how early people show up,  they know how to park cars.  Now hundreds are people are going to be getting out of their cars and fast walk to bag check.  Ay Disney


Is that the new parody site you're going to start now that you've got the gist of SiDisney down?  AyDisney.com !



Jothmas said:


> It’s disturbing that there are people who Liked that comment.


I just think those "like" reactions are more like a head nodding in agreement reaction, but that's not a choice on the boards.  More often than not like isn't the emotion, but just an agreement.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> I take thumbs up to be agree rather than like usually. I dunno though sometimes



Yeah, I am not sure what the right reaction for "I agree with you but don't like the information in your post" is


----------



## anthony2k7

woody337 said:


> And that isn't fair especially with shorter hours


They could have just been 15 minute intervals though so people wouldn't have lost a huge amount of time - but it would have managed the flow a bit more.


----------



## Sandiz08

Ogas modified?  Maybe just booths, no actual bar service.


----------



## dislee1164

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280477654781739008


Why was Bar Riva removed?!?! Ugh!


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> They could have just been 15 minute intervals though so people wouldn't have lost a huge amount of time - but it would have managed the flow a bit more.


That’s fine for CM previews but when the buses start coming with resort guests it would become impractical.


----------



## woody337

anthony2k7 said:


> They could have just been 15 minute intervals though so people wouldn't have lost a huge amount of time - but it would have managed the flow a bit more.


That makes sense but you know how people are......... they still would've been early


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Screenshot from @yulilin3 live stream of the Castle - definitely looks different depending on how the light hits it


----------



## Craig Larson

CastAStone said:


> That’s fine for CM previews but when the buses start coming with resort guests it would become impractical.



Might not be as big of a deal if the buses only hold 20 people instead a hundred. Could also be why no trams, walking will make it be a trickle of people coming up vs hundreds getting off the tram at once.


----------



## Disneysoule

TheMaxRebo said:


> Screenshot from @yulilin3 live stream of the Castle - definitely looks different depending on how the light hits it
> 
> View attachment 506984


In recent pictures I've seen it looks a lot better then when I first saw it...maybe it's just growing on me but does seem a bit less in your face pink now.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280485187365810176


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disneysoule said:


> In recent pictures I've seen it looks a lot better then when I first saw it...maybe it's just growing on me but does seem a bit less in your face pink now.



It seems to really vary depending on how the light hits it.  When right in it the pink seems bolder and the turrets seem almost purpleish, but then when not right on it the pink is muted and turrets are more blue.

  Kind of neat to get the different looks throughout the day


----------



## Jothmas

Sandiz08 said:


> Ogas modified?  Maybe just booths, no actual bar service.


Seems odd that it would say the experience is modified in regard to the seating or standing arrangement, but I suppose you’re right that not being able to be at the bar would be a modified experience for those who especially want to do that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dinosaur is running the preshow


----------



## Disneysoule

Mit88 said:


>


My hats off to all the CM's who spent all that time setting up the parks for social distancing.  That must have been a ton of work.


----------



## Mit88

I need to turn notifications off on twitter if I’m going to get any work done today


----------



## msdaisy

We are scheduled for Magic Kingdom on 7/15. We will have our car. Are the trams not going to be running then either?  Trying to figure out if we will take the bus from the resort or our car.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Screenshot from @yulilin3 live stream of the Castle - definitely looks different depending on how the light hits it
> 
> View attachment 506984



What platform is she streaming on? User name?

I am subscribed to Streaming the Magic on the YouTubes and thought that was hers.


----------



## Mit88

buckeyeguy1 said:


> What platform is she streaming on? User name?
> 
> I am subscribed to Streaming the Magic on the YouTubes and thought that was hers.



facebook, unfortunately. If it was on YouTube I’d have it on in the background. The link is in her signature


----------



## Mit88

Provost Pass is also doing a livestream from MK right now

EDIT: Hes wearing a neck gaiter, so that seems to be confirmation that those are allowed in the parks


----------



## OKWFan88

Watching @yulilin3 streaming from MK. So wonderful to see it again. She's doing a great job!!!


----------



## rteetz

The following tweet also says due to this guests can take off masks during the ride.


----------



## JacknSally

*ResortTV1 will also be going live from MK on YouTube shortly*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Racheldb

msdaisy said:


> We are scheduled for Magic Kingdom on 7/15. We will have our car. Are the trams not going to be running then either?  Trying to figure out if we will take the bus from the resort or our car.


Good question.  I'm wondering the same thing!  We are doing MK on the 19th!


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> The following tweet also says due to this guests can take off masks during the ride.


Honestly that seems like a terrible idea unless they make everyone put their masks back on before disembarking - or only let people off row by row. You are always in close proximity with others as you get off the ride and make your way back out of that area.


----------



## MaC410

JacknSally said:


> *ResortTV1 will also be going live from MK on YouTube shortly*



They should be a good watch! Will be there all day.


----------



## Hummingbird

I've been switching through a few live streams and post on twitter and I haven't stopped crying in the past 20 mins. Ugh I Can't wait until Friday!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

buckeyeguy1 said:


> What platform is she streaming on? User name?
> 
> I am subscribed to Streaming the Magic on the YouTubes and thought that was hers.



I always see them via Facebook - The link is in her signature and I tweeted out a link to this specific stream as well so here is that tweet since I have it handy:





Here is direct link
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2438459473119663&id=100008669016411


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

rteetz said:


>


Maybe they dont want any masks flying off and the animals getting ahold of the mask and being harmed by it (I don’t mean Covid).


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


>


Aaaannndddd now I am crying. IT’S REALLY HAPPENING!


----------



## JacknSally

*I’m really excited they brought these back!

*


----------



## Dulcee

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Maybe they dont want any masks flying off and the animals getting ahold of the mask and being harmed by it (I don’t mean Covid).


With the partitions, outdoors and constant movement it may just have been a good place to give people a mask break in a relatively controlled situation.


----------



## Disneylover99

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Maybe they dont want any masks flying off and the animals getting ahold of the mask and being harmed by it (I don’t mean Covid).


I think more masks will be lost as people take them off and hold on to them on a bumpy ride.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Honestly that seems like a terrible idea unless they make everyone put their masks back on before disembarking - or only let people off row by row. You are always in close proximity with others as you get off the ride and make your way back out of that area.


Not only that, the air flow from one guest section will likely vortex out of their section into the party behinds section around the dividers anyway.

Masks should definitely stay on!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Maybe they dont want any masks flying off and the animals getting ahold of the mask and being harmed by it (I don’t mean Covid).



I definitely can see them no wanting masks to fall where the animals are but I think a greater chance of them just falling out of someone's hands when holding them than them coming off someone's face


----------



## Mit88

People using CM privileges to go buy up all the Splash Mountain merch remaining in the park


----------



## LSUmiss

KBoopaloo said:


> Honestly that seems like a terrible idea unless they make everyone put their masks back on before disembarking - or only let people off row by row. You are always in close proximity with others as you get off the ride and make your way back out of that area.


I’m sure they’ll announce something like that. Probably just like when you leave dining. I’m glad to see things like this. There is no need for overkill.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

LSUmiss said:


> I’m sure they’ll announce something like that. Probably just like when you leave dining. I’m glad to see things like this. There is no need for overkill.


Exactly my thoughts.  Too much overthinking, just trust they know what they are doing or maybe don’t go if you don’t.  I can’t wait to go.  This may be the best trip ever, I am looking forward to low crowds.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dulcee said:


> With the partitions, outdoors and constant movement it may just have been a good place to give people a mask break in a relatively controlled situation.


Exactly. I’m hoping to see more rides like this. Like I hope that means you can take it off when you’re in a ride vehicle with just your party like HM & PP etc.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> People using CM privileges to go buy up all the Splash Mountain merch remaining in the park


Would be a shame if ebay were to announce it was to ban the sale of splash stuff!


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneylover99 said:


> I think more masks will be lost as people take them off and hold on to them on a bumpy ride.


Really? Do you typically lose a lot of stuff on that ride? I think most grown adults are capable of holding on to their personal items on a mildly bumpy ride.


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> Would be a shame if ebay were to announce it was to ban the sale of splash stuff!



They’re probably encouraging more Splash merch sales. Higher sale prices = higher fees to charge the buyer


----------



## glocker

LSUmiss said:


> Exactly. I’m hoping to see more rides like this. Like I hope that means you can take it off when you’re in a ride vehicle with just your party like HM & PP etc.


If there are more rides like this, I am glad I cancelled!


----------



## JacknSally

*The “please wear face coverings and cover your mouth when coughing and sneezing” announcement cutting into the Main Street area music is... interesting. It’s just new and different.

and anyone who (like me) thought the castle was finished and cranes would be gone, don’t fear, Ichabod is still up working on the castle. *


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *The “please wear face coverings and cover your mouth when coughing and sneezing” announcement cutting into the Main Street area music is... interesting. It’s just new and different.
> 
> and anyone who (like me) thought the castle was finished and cranes would be gone, don’t fear, Ichabod is still up working on the castle. *
> 
> View attachment 506987



Walt and Mickey arent wearing masks. Obviously Disney isnt enforcing the mask policy


----------



## LSUmiss

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  Too much overthinking, just trust they know what they are doing or maybe don’t go if you don’t.  I can’t wait to go.  This may be the best trip ever, I am looking forward to low crowds.


Me too! Ppl keep saying low crowds won’t necessarily translate to low wait times, but I’m ok with that. I just want a break from the mob of constant ppl & be able to walk around the parks & enjoy the atmosphere. We are not once in a lifetime ppl. Just got back in March, going next week & will go in nov. so there is no ride that I have to ride.


----------



## Disneylover99

LSUmiss said:


> Really? Do you typically lose a lot of stuff on that ride? I think most grown adults are capable of holding on to their personal items on a mildly bumpy ride.


No. My point was, masks are pretty snug on your face. I can’t see them falling off at all if you don’t take them off. A greater chance of losing/dropping a mask once it’s off, especially with children.


----------



## TwoMisfits

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they want people in their cars waiting, not congregating outside security, right?
> 
> The earlier they let people into the lot, the more they’ll congregate building up a crowd right? They probably just don’t want people waiting around?



A little late, but I agree...and car lines are easy to stagger...you only let folks in and parking every 15 seconds or so...you close entry to the lot til 10 minutes before open, and you do slow parking from that point...

Total social distancing win...even if not as fun...


----------



## Dulcee

LSUmiss said:


> Exactly. I’m hoping to see more rides like this. Like I hope that means you can take it off when you’re in a ride vehicle with just your party like HM & PP etc.


I think it’s unlikely on any rides that are inside.


----------



## Mit88

These plexiglass barriers look quite permanent.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some more on the security areas/testing new screeners

Apparently at AK you leave everything in your bag (and I guess they then check you if the machines notice anything) but at MK you have to put your electronics and metal items in a clear bag and leave the rest of your stuff in and then go through the scanner



Also, there are vending machines for masks if you don't have one (cost $2)
https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-face-mask-vending-machine/


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

LSUmiss said:


> Me too! Ppl keep saying low crowds won’t necessarily translate to low wait times, but I’m ok with that. I just want a break from the mob of constant ppl & be able to walk around the parks & enjoy the atmosphere. We are not once in a lifetime ppl. Just got back in March, going next week & will go in nov. so there is no ride that I have to ride.


Us too.  Been there many ,many times.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280500409195429897


----------



## chicagoshannon

I"m seeing a lot of gaitor masks on the live streams.  So looks like those are a go.


----------



## Brianstl

So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112


----------



## Funfire240

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280500409195429897



Seeing this inside BTMR is making me sweat just looking at it!  I find that area stuffy already so it will be interesting to hear reports on if it's worse


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112



While dumb, I don’t think this will be what’s done when the parks are opened to every day guests. This might just be during the preview period and the walkway opens on Saturday. I would hope


----------



## BrianR

Brianstl said:


> So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112


Ouch.  Maybe they have it shut down to add the new scanners to that walkway entrance?


----------



## KBoopaloo

Brianstl said:


> So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112


Maybe that is just to discourage guests currently staying at BLT to wander over to the MK during previews and it will be open when the parks officially open? Seems crazy to eliminate that option which would be the safest way for Contemporary guests to get to MK.


----------



## junderwood99

What’s up with Bar Riva now off the list? Anyone have details? Was it opened and now closed?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Brianstl said:


> So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112


I hope they open it up when the park officially opens!


----------



## Janet McDonald

LSUmiss said:


> Really? Do you typically lose a lot of stuff on that ride? I think most grown adults are capable of holding on to their personal items on a mildly bumpy ride.



What?  You haven’t noticed the flailing arms with random phones and dole whips flying out the trucks at the hippos????  Where have you been??!!  It’s gonna be pandemonium!! 
For real...I’m gonna trust those that it’s actually their job to make and enforce the safety standards at the parks. Picking everything apart is just madness.


----------



## MrsBooch

KBoopaloo said:


> Maybe that is just to discourage guests currently staying at BLT to wander over to the MK during previews and it will be open when the parks officially open? Seems crazy to eliminate that option which would be the safest way for Contemporary guests to get to MK.



I think this is really what's happening.


----------



## Jothmas

The most interesting thing for me on the live streams is being able to hear the music without the cacophony of voices drowning it out when the parks are full.


----------



## Spridell

chicagoshannon said:


> I hope they open it up when the park officially opens!


I remember seeing in one of the pics that a tent was setup on the walkway.  So maybe by AP previews on thursday it will be open.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Funfire240 said:


> Seeing this inside BTMR is making me sweat just looking at it!  I find that area stuffy already so it will be interesting to hear reports on if it's worse



The stairs alone set off my claustrophobia. It’s one of my fav rides, so I normally focus on my breathing and survive it, but the plexiglass down that staircase already has my anxiety high.


----------



## JacknSally

Jothmas said:


> The most interesting thing for me on the live streams is being able to hear the music without the cacophony of voices drowning it out when the parks are full.



*I was thinking the music seems exceptionally loud today. It didn't even occur to me that's because people aren't talking over it all, lol.*


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured most people would have driving home as the backup plan if they’re sick and won’t stay in FL to quarantine. Haven’t heard of one person saying they would stay in FL until they were better.
> 
> Sadly, those who are sick and have long drives could expose others along the way home at rest stops, gas stops, and if they stop at motels. Not so good and one of the scary things about people traveling right now.


I believe that is what I ended up with too late last summer at Disney.  I felt terrible for a couple of days.  Luckily I was the only one that was sick in our group and not my older parents or daughter.  The urgent clinic was very helpful, they pick you up at the hotel and bring you back.  There were a few of us in there feeling all of the same symptoms but was never actually diagnosed with that but it was awful


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

glocker said:


> Just cancelled our trip for July 15th -24th today. Sad and, after all of the work (all ADRs and FP cancelled, then park reservations) and all the time spent on these boards, I am just exhausted. My wife and I are teachers and we so look forward to our Disney summers. My son graduated HS and is heading to college (hopefully) and this was our last trip with him as a "kid". We did everything to justify leaving NY and going; the 15% positive rate just made it feel "wrong" for us...too much risk for a reduced experience. To those that do get to go, I wish you well. Stay safe and please be responsible, both on property and when you return home. The last thing Disney needs is to be blamed for any spread beyond Orange County. ✌


We made the difficult decision to cancel also.  On top of that, luckily we did as RI, where I work has a 14 day quarantine if we visit some states and Florida was one of them.  I do hope as you, everyone that goes has a safe and fantastic trip.


----------



## Llama mama

Brianstl said:


> So they have shut down the walkway from CR to MK.  That seems counterproductive.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280484213901402112


What??????


----------



## woody337

Has anyone heard if the spring roll cart will be open at MK?


----------



## Racheldb

I'm having a hard time finding info on toll roads in FL right now....I found info posted in March stating toll booths being closed and money will be collected by a bill being sent in the mail?  Are tolls still being collected this way?  We will be heading to FL later this week and just trying to make sure I know what to expect!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Characters at the train station !!

I can’t wait until I have time to watch some streams later. Enjoy your day @yulilin3 and anyone else who is there today.


----------



## skeeter31

Racheldb said:


> I'm having a hard time finding info on toll roads in FL right now....I found info posted in March stating toll booths being closed and money will be collected by a bill being sent in the mail?  Are tolls still being collected this way?  We will be heading to FL later this week and just trying to make sure I know what to expect!


Not too sure. Easiest thing to do is buy an EZpass or Stop at the first rest stop when you enter Florida and purchase a Sunpass at the self serve kiosk.


----------



## Hummingbird

Does anybody know what time the parking lot opens at Animal Kingdom? Is it one hour before park open?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280500409195429897


Wow thats quite a structure they've build in there.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Not only that, the air flow from one guest section will likely vortex out of their section into the party behinds section around the dividers anyway.
> 
> Masks should definitely stay on!!


Vortex out of their section?  For the love of God...give it a rest. Wear an n95 mask if you’re that concerned. I’m assuming wdw got advice from health officials regarding safety protocols. They probably had to pay them too which is a shame b/c they could have gotten free advice from all the Dis experts.


----------



## LSUmiss

glocker said:


> If there are more rides like this, I am glad I cancelled!


It’s probably best if you’re that worried.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dulcee said:


> I think it’s unlikely on any rides that are inside.


It’s no worse than dining & probably better b/c you’re constantly moving. This is the kinda stuff that has ppl saying ppl are being a little too paranoid & fearful. The virus is serious, but there is  also a level of paranoia out there too.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Racheldb said:


> I'm having a hard time finding info on toll roads in FL right now....I found info posted in March stating toll booths being closed and money will be collected by a bill being sent in the mail?  Are tolls still being collected this way?  We will be heading to FL later this week and just trying to make sure I know what to expect!


They only closed for about a month/5 weeks in April/early May -- All are currently reopened with manned toll booths for cash customers .


----------



## crayon3448

Mistaken post, sorry


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

With all of these plexiglass dividers......I REALLY hope they are adding overhead fans to improve air flow.  Some of these areas are already notorious for being stagnantly hot.  Adding these dividers will make airflow even more restrictive.


----------



## Mandy91

It’s a nice thought with the no mask on KS, but they should leave it required. It’s just going to give people more reason to justify taking it off when it should be on. Give people an inch, they take a mile.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> Really? Do you typically lose a lot of stuff on that ride? I think most grown adults are capable of holding on to their personal items on a mildly bumpy ride.


Pockets (with a plastic bag, of course)?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

So glad to see the parks with people again! Hoping to learn more about the new security measures once its fully rolled out (hopefully in time for Saturday?)


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232


Wonder how many people’s minds this will blow who have always thought that room was an elevator?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think they could be trying to avoid the optics of a crowd of people standing close to each other with nowhere to go. “Why did they even let all these people in if security isn’t even open? We can’t go anywhere!“
> 
> It’s always a lose/lose for them.


It's only lose/lose because Disney didn't communicate. they should have had a special line for workers coming in. AND, they should have set expectations via email or even the app about what visitors should expect. If they knew they'd be sitting in their cars, it would be their option to do sit there or code later.

Communication is KEY


----------



## Lilias

As much as I love the stretching room show, it'll be nice to not be attacked with mild panic at the press of people in that room trying to crush me lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Photo of the/a relaxation station at MK (Mask Free Zone)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280496368126177283


----------



## Llama mama

Watching wait times ....
Do you think preview days will be comparable to park open days for capacity? Wait times seem pretty reasonable right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232



Wonder if they will still have the gargoyles talking .... we always try to hang back when leaving the stretching room as eventually the gargoyles start yelling at you to leave


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> It’s no worse than dining & probably better b/c you’re constantly moving. This is the kinda stuff that has ppl saying ppl are being a little too paranoid & fearful. The virus is serious, but there is  also a level of paranoia out there too.



That isn’t paranoia. We are learning more and more about how this is transmitted, and people passing through the exact same spots one after another without masks (like HM) does not seem like a good spot to allow people to take off masks. People probably will, but that doesn’t mean it should be encouraged.

The difference with indoor rides and restaurants is people need to eat, and people need to take off their masks to do so. If people could eat with masks on they’d be mandatory in restaurants too.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> Wonder how many people’s minds this will blow who have always thought that room was an elevator?



Makes me wonder how DL will do their HM.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wonder if they will still have the gargoyles talking .... we always try to hang back when leaving the stretching room as eventually the gargoyles start yelling at you to leave



Excuse me what?? I never knew this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Llama mama said:


> Watching wait times ....
> Do you think preview days will be comparable to park open days for capacity? Wait times seem pretty reasonable right now.



in the end they might be but I don't think we can expect them to be a sign of what to come.  No idea on capacity of one vs the other plus you figure for these preview days there will be a lot of people trying to take in and film all the new procedures and set ups vs for "regular guests" who want to ride more


----------



## only hope

TheMaxRebo said:


> Some more on the security areas/testing new screeners
> 
> Apparently at AK you leave everything in your bag (and I guess they then check you if the machines notice anything) but at MK you have to put your electronics and metal items in a clear bag and leave the rest of your stuff in and then go through the scanner
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280493179226263554
> 
> 
> Also, there are vending machines for masks if you don't have one (cost $2)
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-face-mask-vending-machine/



What a waste of plastic! I thought Disney was trying to be less harmful to the earth.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Excuse me what?? I never knew this



a little tip we learned when we did a tour (got to see a lot of the Haunted Mansion on that tour  )


----------



## coolbrook

Brianstl said:


> If they are uncomfortable they can remain on furlough, so I assume the ones who decided to return are excited about it.


But not the leaders who are not union....


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

TheMaxRebo said:


> a little tip we learned when we did a tour (got to see a lot of the Haunted Mansion on that tour  )


I am so bummed I never knew this.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Lilias said:


> As much as I love the stretching room show, it'll be nice to not be attacked with mild panic at the press of people in that room trying to crush me lol


Or being hit by a backpack because of rude people


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Thinking more about KS with no masks vs other attractions, that one is less likely to have an issue exiting because the CM on board can have it worked into their script to tell people to put them back on with plenty of time to exit.

Other attractions could have bigger issues with people either not putting them back on, or doing it in a panic when they’re exiting causing back ups.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Racheldb said:


> I'm having a hard time finding info on toll roads in FL right now....I found info posted in March stating toll booths being closed and money will be collected by a bill being sent in the mail?  Are tolls still being collected this way?  We will be heading to FL later this week and just trying to make sure I know what to expect!


I’ve only been through one toll booth since this all started (in June).  I have SunPass, so I didn’t have to stop, but it took my money.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Me too! Ppl keep saying low crowds won’t necessarily translate to low wait times, but I’m ok with that. I just want a break from the mob of constant ppl & be able to walk around the parks & enjoy the atmosphere. We are not once in a lifetime ppl. Just got back in March, going next week & will go in nov. so there is no ride that I have to ride.



Even though I wouldn’t go to the parks right now due to covid, I totally agree. What bothers me about large crowds is not long lines - it’s the mobs of people out in the walkways, when there’s a crush of people, etc. When it’s hard to get from point A to point B. I can deal with a long line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ok, this is pretty adorable


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280515334177468416


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Even though I wouldn’t go to the parks right now due to covid, I totally agree. What bothers me about large crowds is not long lines - it’s the mobs of people out in the walkways, when there’s a crush of people, etc. When it’s hard to get from point A to point B. I can deal with a long line.



Omg yes. The most frustrating Disney day I think we’ve ever had was not one where lines were long and we didn’t ride a lot, it was during F&G one year where we couldn’t get through World Showcase without shoulder to shoulder crowds.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232


That works for us bc we have to skip it lately with DS (2). I like see the ropes too. I can’t stand the mad dash stampede once you move out the stretching room.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

only hope said:


> What a waste of plastic! I thought Disney was trying to be less harmful to the earth.


I mean.. green has gone out the window everywhere and being as sanitary as possible has taken priority.


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

5 minute wait for Flight of Passage. Who would have ever thought.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, this is pretty adorable
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280515334177468416


Rabbit is NEVER out! I need to be there lol!


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> Excuse me what?? I never knew this


 ME NEITHER.


----------



## only hope

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I mean.. green has gone out the window everywhere and being as sanitary as possible has taken priority.



Both can be done. If we ignore environmental needs to slow the spread of covid, we’ll just have a different global disaster in a few years. For this example, bags made of natural materials that degrade over time do exist.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232



I would miss this the most. It's one of my favorite touches in all of Disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> That isn’t paranoia. We are learning more and more about how this is transmitted, and people passing through the exact same spots one after another without masks (like HM) does not seem like a good spot to allow people to take off masks. People probably will, but that doesn’t mean it should be encouraged.
> 
> The difference with indoor rides and restaurants is people need to eat, and people need to take off their masks to do so. If people could eat with masks on they’d be mandatory in restaurants too.


We will comply with whatever the rules are. But I do think it’s all reached a level of hysteria for many things.
To be honest, I think that’s why you see such a spike in a lot of areas b/c ppl are bucking the hysteria. I don’t agree with this tactic, but I think ppl see some of the unreasonable things so instead of doing at least some of the things that are required, they decide to do nothing. It’s a normal human behavior phenomenon, if you make too many ridiculous rules, ppl ignore all rules, even the important ones.


----------



## Dulcee

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, this is pretty adorable
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280515334177468416


Loving these little pop up character parades. My kids prefer their characters from a distance so this is a win for us


----------



## osufeth24

chicagoshannon said:


> I"m seeing a lot of gaitor masks on the live streams.  So looks like those are a go.



Just saw on the main section on this board, someone posted a CM was denied from wearing a gaiter because it didn't have ear loops


----------



## kylenne

Watching ResortTV1 stream and the line for Splash is insane, the only bad one I‘ve seen so far


----------



## Raggou

Dulcee said:


> Loving these little pop up character parades. My kids prefer their characters from a distance so this is a win for us


Same as someone who doesn’t need a autograph or Direct photo I love this!!! I did like Meet and greets some so they would cut down lines elsewhere though. Hopefully we can have both in the future!


----------



## Tigger's ally

only hope said:


> Both can be done. If we ignore environmental needs to slow the spread of covid, we’ll just have a different global disaster in a few years. For this example, bags made of natural materials that degrade over time do exist.


And we don't know if it IS being done.  They very well could be sanitizing and re-using.  But it is way easier to complain about something before knowing these days.  These do have to be see through as well.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dulcee said:


> Loving these little pop up character parades. My kids prefer their characters from a distance so this is a win for us


Mine too!


----------



## JacknSally

*Dinosaur and Splash are both running one party per ride vehicle today. The Splash line looks SUPER long because of that and the 6-foot spacing, but they're saying it's only a 10-15 minute wait.*


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

only hope said:


> Both can be done. If we ignore environmental needs to slow the spread of covid, we’ll just have a different global disaster in a few years. For this example, bags made of natural materials that degrade over time do exist.


I’m just making the point that most companies aren’t because they can’t do both. ie., reusable cups/mugs, bags, towels, etc.. not to mention the additional clothing item everywhere is required to wear on their face that has to be mass produced. It’s just unfortunate.. a lot of it can’t be helped right now.


----------



## MrsBooch

i just got teary watching the live stream of MK via ResortTV1 - Get Your Ears On random street pop up parade - emotions happening in my eyes. 

from what i've seen during this live stream, there are so many things in place - plexiglass dividers between the line queues/ride lines, CM's wiping everything down, social distancing stickers everywhere on the ground in the lines, oh and people walking out of the store outside of splash mountain with STROLLERS FILLED WITH MERCH to subsequently, i'm sure, sell on ebay...

don't they have limits on these things? I know it shouldnt' but that really "grinds my gears".

I haven't seen many gaiters - the line for Splash Mountain is HUGE. But the guy said they are doing one group per boat so even if it's just two people riding in one group/family - they get the whole boat/raft/craft/whatever.


----------



## KayMichigan

Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *Dinosaur and Splash are both running one party per ride vehicle today. The Splash line looks SUPER long because of that and the 6-foot spacing, but they're saying it's only a 10-15 minute wait.*



Introverted solo guest here dreaming of my own car lol!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> We will comply with whatever the rules are. But I do think it’s all reached a level of hysteria for many things.
> To be honest, I think that’s why you see such a spike in a lot of areas b/c ppl are bucking the hysteria. I don’t agree with this tactic, but I think ppl see some of the unreasonable things so instead of doing at least some of the things that are required, they decide to do nothing. It’s a normal human behavior phenomenon, if you make too many ridiculous rules, ppl ignore all rules, even the important ones.



When you’re trying to open one of the most popular theme parks in the world in an area and country that are seeing major spikes during a pandemic, strict “unreasonable” rules are a need. 

It’s unfortunate there will always be people too stubborn and selfish to see that. I’m glad Disney (from what we know at this point) does not seem to be pandering to the type of people who are stubbornly refusing to keep others safe, and I hope we continue to see that.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *Dinosaur and Splash are both running one party per ride vehicle today. The Splash line looks SUPER long because of that and the 6-foot spacing, but they're saying it's only a 10-15 minute wait.*


MDE showing 30 minute wait for Splash right now.  It was only showing 15 minutes a few minutes ago.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Jjbbllfrg said:


> I mean.. green has gone out the window everywhere and being as sanitary as possible has taken priority.


Considering how many times I reuse my plastic Disney bags, this is not necessarily wasteful, and they can always encourage recycling.


----------



## woody337

KayMichigan said:


> Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.


No they arent


----------



## MrsBooch

Bibbobboo2u said:


> MDE showing 30 minute wait for Splash right now.  It was only showing 15 minutes a few minutes ago.



The line is gigantic - but I think they should also  put up a wait time for the store because people are standing in line for that now - and it looks to be a 20 min wait for the store ALONE.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

KayMichigan said:


> Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.


Most are open


----------



## Dulcee

KayMichigan said:


> Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.


Where did you get that idea? Aside from meet and greets the only ride I saw closed in someone’s live stream was the people mover


----------



## osufeth24

KayMichigan said:


> Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.



um no.


----------



## KBoopaloo

kylenne said:


> Introverted solo guest here dreaming of my own car lol!


I often go solo or in a group of 3 so I am always preparing myself for those instances where I expect to share a ride vehicle however once a woman jumped into my Buzz vehicle even though the CM had not directed her there (they never pair me with a stranger on that or Toy Story Mania) and it was the most awkward ride of my life.


----------



## KayMichigan

osufeth24 said:


> um no.



Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> When you’re trying to open one of the most popular theme parks in the world in an area and country that are seeing major spikes during a pandemic, strict “unreasonable” rules are a need.
> 
> It’s unfortunate there will always be people too stubborn and selfish to see that. I’m glad Disney (from what we know at this point) does not seem to be pandering to the type of people who are stubbornly refusing to keep others safe, and I hope we continue to see that.


Whatever the rules are I’m fine with. I’m assuming wdw did their research.  But, as far as worrying about every little minuscule way you can possibly catch it like the aforementioned “vortex” is just hysteria imo.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I would be way too creeped/weirded out if I was a solo guest on some of these rides. I think I would skip Splash entirely, and is Pirates alone? Forget that .


----------



## Leigh L

KBoopaloo said:


> I often go solo or in a group of 3 so I am always preparing myself for those instances where I expect to share a ride vehicle however once a woman jumped into my Buzz vehicle even though the CM had not directed her there (they never pair me with a stranger on that or Toy Story Mania) and it was the most awkward ride of my life.


That would be sooo awkward on Buzz!
We had that happen on Pooh. It was weird for us, but the poor woman that jumped in with us (leaving her party behind) looked so uncomfortable!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

KayMichigan said:


> Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.


Pooh is open.  @yulilin3 rode this morning on live stream.


----------



## chicagoshannon

osufeth24 said:


> Just saw on the main section on this board, someone posted a CM was denied from wearing a gaiter because it didn't have ear loops


I'm still seeing  lot of gaiters.  I guess best to bring another type just in case but people are definitely wearing them.


----------



## HorizonOne

KayMichigan said:


> Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.


Winnie the Pooh is open.


----------



## Craig Larson

I thought I saw reports that they would be cleaning rides every two hours. Perhaps that is why we are seeing/hearing about rides being "closed". Could also explain sudden jumps of wait times as well. With MK opening at 9, sometime between 10:30 and 11:30 is when I assume they would start doing these on a rolling basis.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Do we know yet if they’ve made any changes to the Pirates queue?


----------



## woody337

KayMichigan said:


> Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.


You said........................................"Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today. "

Those 3 attractions dont classify as Many


----------



## MickeyWaffles

KayMichigan said:


> Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today.



Huh? Pretty much everything is open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KayMichigan said:


> Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.



Pooh the ride is open, but the play area is not open


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interesting to see the wait times - wondering if some are due to some rides being much more capacity reduced than others.  Like Space Mountain is only 5 minutes and Peter Pan is only 15, but the Tea Cups are 20 mins


----------



## Tjddis

glocker said:


> Just cancelled our trip for July 15th -24th today. Sad and, after all of the work (all ADRs and FP cancelled, then park reservations) and all the time spent on these boards, I am just exhausted. My wife and I are teachers and we so look forward to our Disney summers. My son graduated HS and is heading to college (hopefully) and this was our last trip with him as a "kid". We did everything to justify leaving NY and going; the 15% positive rate just made it feel "wrong" for us...too much risk for a reduced experience. To those that do get to go, I wish you well. Stay safe and please be responsible, both on property and when you return home. The last thing Disney needs is to be blamed for any spread beyond Orange County. ✌


Too much risk for a reduced experience...I am right there with you, exactly as we feel.  So sorry you had to pull the plug.  Wish 2020 would just go away already...


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232


I didnt realise that florida wasn't an elevator! So I wonder what they will do at disneyland and DLP?


----------



## kylenne

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know yet if they’ve made any changes to the Pirates queue?



There were social distancing markers on @yulilin3 livestream earlier but no plexiglass that I could tell.


----------



## Jacq7414

KayMichigan said:


> Well, they said Country Bears, People Mover and Winnie the Pooh are closed. I've never seen Pooh closed before.


Poohs been closed before. I only know this because we had FP+ for it when my daughter was 1 and we couldn’t go on it because it was closed. We were able to use those FP for another ride (except SDMT and talking Mickey)!


----------



## Anna_Sh

I’m so impressed with what I’m seeing!  Things certainly look different, but in no way less magical.  The CMs must have worked so hard to get all of the changes done in time.  I’m looking forward to going in August (once I’m not blocked anymore)!


----------



## wareagle57

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting to see the wait times - wondering if some are due to some rides being much more capacity reduced than others.  Like Space Mountain is only 5 minutes and Peter Pan is only 15, but the Tea Cups are 20 mins



The wait times are mostly accurate so far. Space was a little longer. They look like they are going to be way longer but it’s due to the spacing. They are slightly underestimated I’d say compared to how they used to overestimated.


----------



## Tjddis

Dulcee said:


> While I'm actually a big fan of Ana Cabrera this is accurate but also a bit misleading. You can check out the raw data yourself but the largest hospitals in Broward continue to have between 17 and 20% ICU availability, the largest hospital in Orange county has about 26% ICU availability. This is very similar to where they were last week. ICU availability typically runs at about 40 to 20% in larger hospitals. Small hospitals and specialty hospitals will run closer to 5 - 0% availability at any given time. Things do appear tighter in Miami Dade and Hillsborough with 10 - 15% availability in their largest hospitals.
> 
> All that being said, I'm here to hear about soft openings today! Hoping to see disney lead the way on making entertainment as safe as possible in this crazy world we all live in currently.


So unfortunately I have been hospitalized 4 times in the last 2 years.  Each time was a miserable experience.   I cannot fathom being hospitalized thousands of miles from home.  I hated being away from my wife and kids and the inability to participate in the daily tasks of life.  I. can’t imagine putting them through the anxiety of waiting around in a hotel while I am laid up in a hospital.


----------



## woody337

Do we know how many people are in the parks today vs what its gonna be on the actual opening day?


----------



## MrsBooch

Anna_Sh said:


> *I’m so impressed with what I’m seeing!*  Things certainly look different, but in no way less magical.  The CMs must have worked so hard to get all of the changes done in time.  I’m looking forward to going in August (once I’m not blocked anymore)!



same here - it might be the fact that i keep canceling trips and i want to be there so badly - but it looks pretty great.


----------



## Hummingbird

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> 5 minute wait for Flight of Passage. Who would have ever thought.


I'm so hoping to get like 3 rides in on FOP Friday lol. I havent ridden it in well over a year because the wait is always so long and I'm a local so I could never get an FP for it


----------



## JacknSally

woody337 said:


> Do we know how many people are in the parks today vs what its gonna be on the actual opening day?



*Disney hasn't released that info.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Does anyone know if Tim Tracker is there today? I'm wondering how long we need to wait for a video from him.


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> Does anyone know if Tim Tracker is there today? I'm wondering how long we need to wait for a video from him.



If I was a betting man I'd say he will be there. He definitely has CM friends that would give him an invite and he's already gone to other parks a bunch of times so it's not like he's still in that "i'm not going to go" phase that he was in several weeks ago.


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Does anyone know if Tim Tracker is there today? I'm wondering how long we need to wait for a video from him.


He isnt a CM so he probably isn't there. Maybe later this week but Idoubt even then he will go. He has been leery of getting out.


----------



## MaC410

woody337 said:


> He isnt a CM so he probably isn't there. Maybe later this week but Idoubt even then he will go. He has been leery of getting out.



CMs can invite people today. That's how we are getting some great streams today like the resorttv stream. Like I said in my previous post, Tim has already been to a bunch of parks already and Universal multiple times. He's also been to Disney Springs a bunch. I'd say he would go if one of his CM friends gave him an invite. However...he still probably won't ride any indoor rides.


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> He isnt a CM so he probably isn't there. Maybe later this week but Idoubt even then he will go. He has been leery of getting out.




There are other media outlets there as guests of CMs.


----------



## rockpiece

How does a CM Preview work? I am seeing multiple bloggers/vloggers there, are the CMs allowed to invite people who aren't CMs besides their family?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rockpiece said:


> How does a CM Preview work? I am seeing multiple bloggers/vloggers there, are the CMs allowed to invite people who aren't CMs besides their family?




Yes


----------



## dislee1164

rockpiece said:


> How does a CM Preview work? I am seeing multiple bloggers/vloggers there, are the CMs allowed to invite people who aren't CMs besides their family?



I was thinking this earlier....is this is a CM preview, then who is working all the rides?  lol


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would be way too creeped/weirded out if I was a solo guest on some of these rides. I think I would skip Splash entirely, and is Pirates alone? Forget that .



I rode Infinity Falls (Kali River at AK) at SeaWorld alone in a raft by myself the other day and it was so exciting but completely unnerving because I kept thinking the raft was gonna tip over because no weight to steady it out lol


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Does anyone know if Tim Tracker is there today? I'm wondering how long we need to wait for a video from him.



I know he has reservations for the AP previews, so at the very latest we’ll get videos this weekend. But I wouldnt be surprised if hes there today. I too am anxiously awaiting his return to the parks (Disney)


----------



## MaC410

Love seeing in the streams today how everyone is doing really well with keeping their masks on and social distancing. These are mostly CMs though so it makes sense that they would be better at following the rules. Wonder what it will be like when the parks open to the public!


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> Love seeing in the streams today how everyone is doing really well with keeping their masks on and social distancing. These are mostly CMs though so it makes sense that they would be better at following the rules. Wonder what it will be like when the parks open to the public!



I think the AP previews is when the concern might come in play. But for some reason I envision a high compliance rate. They’re going to take it very seriously, if they weren’t, they would have delayed the opening


----------



## SaintsManiac

MaC410 said:


> Love seeing in the streams today how everyone is doing really well with keeping their masks on and social distancing. These are mostly CMs though so it makes sense that they would be better at following the rules. Wonder what it will be like when the parks open to the public!




Yes I think today will go without a hitch or any negativity. That could change this weekend.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just checked Dev's Instagram and he has some good updates. Looking forward to his video.


----------



## andyman8

For those wondering about capacity for today’s previews, my understanding is that it is roughly the same cap as what we’ll see for AP previews. That said, like AP previews, CMs and their guests signed up for a preview day, not a window. Because CMs have to incorporate the preview into their established work schedule, some may only come in for a few hours before work or come for a few hours after work, but their registration still took one full day slot. In other words, there won’t be as many people staying the whole day today and tomorrow, so I think that will have an impact on wait times. AP holders are more likely to stay the whole day (more arriving and departing at once), so I’d expect to see wait times be a bit higher on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dulcee

Mit88 said:


> I think the AP previews is when the concern might come in play. But for some reason I envision a high compliance rate. They’re going to take it very seriously, if they weren’t, they would have delayed the opening



Agreed, I think Disney is going to be more stringent about these rules than most others they've implemented in the past. Disney would far prefer the headline of "guests removed from park when they refuse to adhere to new safety rules" vs "crowded, maskless park hotbed for coronavirus spread"


----------



## Sandiz08

Hopefully capacity is not much more than what we are seeing today for the next couple months. The new bob said it would be magical for the lucky few. Let’s hope he lives up to his word. I’m looking forward to not having to dodge strollers or run into people.


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Just checked Dev's Instagram and he has some good updates. Looking forward to his video.


Who is that? I want to check it out


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> Who is that? I want to check it out




Prince Charming Dev

His Instagram is prince_charming_devv and he has a YouTube channel. He's awesome.


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280507920648671232


I’m in favor of HM having the walkthrough because I don’t see well in the dark. I walk into people not because I’m in a rush, but because I can’t see them.


----------



## Jrb1979

Any news on Tron construction from people at the park?


----------



## Jothmas

Sandiz08 said:


> Hopefully capacity is not much more than what we are seeing today for the next couple months. The new bob said it would be magical for the lucky few. Let’s hope he lives up to his word. I’m looking forward to not having to dodge strollers or run into people.


It won’t be as good as CM preview days, but I’m prepared for a trip in July to be the best trip ever.


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Prince Charming Dev
> 
> His Instagram is prince_charming_devv and he has a YouTube channel. He's awesome.


Thank you


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280538367025971200


----------



## KayMichigan

woody337 said:


> You said........................................"Seems like many if not most of the MK rides are closed today. "
> 
> Those 3 attractions dont classify as Many



That is true. Sorry.


----------



## JacknSally

*Edited to remove my comment since it had already been mentioned (should've read further before I replied!) and I don't want the thread to spiral off subject.

-----

Still watching the Resort TV 1 Magic Kingdom stream on YouTube and it's so weird to see a parade go through a basically empty hub!! I am jealous of today's crowd level. I can't even begin to try to guess what levels later this year might look like. 

Does anyone know of any livestreams from Animal Kingdom today? I've seen some photos on Twitter and Instagram but no streams.*


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep just got that notification lol



Well see glad I'm not a betting man! I'm honestly really surprised. Unless he just didn't get invited by a CM (which would surprise me) today would have been the perfect day for him to go. Would probably be a hugely popular video for their channel as well.


----------



## choirfarm

dislee1164 said:


> I was thinking this earlier....is this is a CM preview, then who is working all the rides?  lol


Well when I worked at six flags 30 years ago, the upper level managers and suits ran the rides. (The majority of them started as plain old workers). I was Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck.


----------



## jenjersnap

I have been clinging to the new Bob’s promise! Hope he was sincere. 



Sandiz08 said:


> Hopefully capacity is not much more than what we are seeing today for the next couple months. The new bob said it would be magical for the lucky few. Let’s hope he lives up to his word. I’m looking forward to not having to dodge strollers or run into people.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *Edited to remove my comment since it had already been mentioned (should've read further before I replied!) and I don't want the thread to spiral off subject.
> 
> -----
> 
> Still watching the Resort TV 1 Magic Kingdom stream on YouTube and it's so weird to see a parade go through a basically empty hub!! I am jealous of today's crowd level. I can't even begin to try to guess what levels later this year might look like.
> 
> Does anyone know of any livestreams from Animal Kingdom today? I've seen some photos on Twitter and Instagram but no streams.*



No AK streams that I’ve seen. Everyone seems to be at MK that’s streaming.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

for all those wondering what it will be like when it rains.......it pouring right now


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280505281794002944


----------



## RWinNOLA

KayMichigan said:


> That is true. Sorry.



Just checked MDE.  While there was only attractions closed earlier, the list had grown quite a bit as of now.  15 or so attractions closed including many of the headliners at MK


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280509959659237376


----------



## Artax

RWinNOLA said:


> Just checked MDE.  While there was only attractions closed earlier, the list had grown quite a bit as of now.  15 or so attractions closed including many of the headliners at MK



storm rolling through and It just stared raining about 5 min ago.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280550131264258049


----------



## yulilin3

Eating at  sleepy hollow,  thankfully under roof since it's raining.  Plaza and liberty tree transfer have a 90 minute wait to be seated
Quick recap,  not sure what's been posted so this might be repetitive
Walk from parking to ttc, first temp check then they give you a plastic bag to put all your electronics and metal things,  you walk through the metal detector with your backpack on,  cm does not touch any of your belongings
Ive seen  5 instances of surprise and delight character moments,  princesses at the train station,  floats with various characters
It's EMPTY,  everything was a walk on this morning
Ive seen people wearing gaiters,  99% compliance of masks
Any question feel free to pm me and I'll get to then later,  my live stream is also up on my page


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280509959659237376



This makes me wonder about the future of interactive queues. Right now it’s not an issue because of the low crowds but when capacity is slowly increased and people start coming back?


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280505281794002944


This seems reasonable. When I was there in early March I was very aware of not touching things unnecessarily and using my hand sanitizer liberally before and after rides where I could not avoid it. And for anything that required me to hold onto something for a decently long period of time (FOP, Toy Story Mania, etc) I would go right to the restroom after and wash my hands. I also carried my own wipes with me for QS tables. Goodness knows I am ubercautious but even I think having the lap bars wiped down after ride is asking a lot.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280550131264258049


Is he meaning different because of more people?


----------



## Tjddis

MaC410 said:


> Love seeing in the streams today how everyone is doing really well with keeping their masks on and social distancing. These are mostly CMs though so it makes sense that they would be better at following the rules. Wonder what it will be like when the parks open to the public!


This is an excellent point.  I think if you are still trying to make a decision you would be well served to not put too much stock in what you see today.  Or maybe even the next couple of days/weeks. I am sure they are going to revise and update as they go along and see what is working/not

and this is not a negative post. I think criticizing what you see today is also too knee jerk.   I do think it’s kind of humorous to see the two camps (go/don’t go) taking different positions (rides are closed/no they are not, lines are long/they look longer than they are etc).  the arguments have certainly evolved from the early days of mask/no mask

be safe everyone there.  Have a blast.  And if you’re not going take heart.  It’s still standing and will be there for you down the road when you are up to it...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone know of any livestreams from Animal Kingdom today? I've seen some photos on Twitter and Instagram but no streams.*



superenthused is not livestreaming but said her AK vlog should be up later this afternoon.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Is he meaning different because of more people?


The CMs and locals there today are more understanding I think. Next week you’ll get entitled guests back which could cause problems. Hopefully not but I think that’s part of the thought there. We don’t know how the CM preview days will compare to regular days.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> thats interesting bc i distinctly remember them saying they will NOT go as soon as it opens...



The live vlog is from home. They are not there ... they were opening up mail ...


----------



## Brianstl

Haunted mansion is the longest wait right now at MK at 25 minutes.  It looks like the storm has shut down the outdoor rides.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Eating at  sleepy hollow,  thankfully under roof since it's raining.  Plaza and liberty tree transfer have a 90 minute wait to be seated
> Quick recap,  not sure what's been posted so this might be repetitive
> Walk from parking to ttc, first temp check then they give you a plastic bag to put all your electronics and metal things,  you walk through the metal detector with your backpack on,  cm does not touch any of your belongings
> Ive seen  5 instances of surprise and delight character moments,  princesses at the train station,  floats with various characters
> It's EMPTY,  everything was a walk on this morning
> Ive seen people wearing gaiters,  99% compliance of masks
> Any question feel free to pm me and I'll get to then later,  my live stream is also up on my page


Thanks for the update!!! 
Were reservations for TS allowed today? Curious to why the 90 minute wait for a table.


----------



## NoTime42

RWinNOLA said:


> Just checked MDE.  While there was only attractions closed earlier, the list had grown quite a bit as of now.  15 or so attractions closed including many of the headliners at MK


Sounds like typical lightening protocol.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> The CMs and locals there today are more understanding I think. Next week you’ll get entitled guests back which could cause problems. Hopefully not but I think that’s part of the thought there. We don’t know how the CM preview days will compare to regular days.


I think many of the worst offenders in the entitled guests category won't be at Disney for a while.  I would think the limited experience being offered has soured them on making a trip at this time.  The Facebook groups my wife belongs to have given my wife the strong impression this is the case.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> The CMs and locals there today are more understanding I think. Next week you’ll get entitled guests back which could cause problems. Hopefully not but I think that’s part of the thought there. We don’t know how the CM preview days will compare to regular days.


Plus, all CMs and their guests have an incentive to be on their best behavior that AP holders and “regular” guests do not: employment. As has always been the case, if anything were to happen involving a CM’s guests, the CM who registered the guests is liable and could face disciplinary action from their employer (Disney).


----------



## Brianstl

AK must be completely empty.  Even with the rain FOP's current wait is still only 5 minutes.


----------



## kylenne

Brianstl said:


> I think many of the worst offenders in the entitled guests category won't be at Disney for a while.  I would think the limited experience being offered has soured them on making a trip at this time.  The Facebook my wife belongs to have given my wife the strong impression this is the case.



From your keyboard to the Disney gods ears! Hope they stay gone tbh.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280554607324868610


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280557524329037829


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> I think many of the worst offenders in the entitled guests category won't be at Disney for a while.  I would think the limited experience being offered has soured them on making a trip at this time.  The Facebook groups my wife belongs to have given my wife the strong impression this is the case.



I think the limited experiences could possibly cause some outbursts, though. Not everyone who is going does their due diligence - some will not have a good handle on knowing everything being offered or not.

I don’t think it’s surprising that mask compliance is near perfect today being that the crowd is CMs and their guests. Once the general public is there, I think there could be more issues.

There are entitled DVC and APs who will be going - just like there are entitled guests in any other guest category. Will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.

(I am not saying DVC and AP are entitled - I am DVC and have been AP  - I just mean there are entitled people within those groups too, and many DVC and APs will be there in the coming weeks.)


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think the limited experiences could possibly cause some outbursts, though. Not everyone who is going does their due diligence - some will not have a good handle on know everything being offered or not.
> 
> I don’t think it’s surprising that mask compliance is near perfect today being that the crowd is CMs and guests. Once the general public is there, I think there could be more issues there.
> 
> There are entitled DVC and APs who will be going - just like there are entitled guests in any other guest category. Will be interesting to see how it all unfolds. I am not saying DVC and AP are entitled (I am DVC and have been AP ) I just mean there are entitled people within those groups too, and many DVC and APs will be there.



Even in a perfect world there wouldnt be 100% compliance when normal guests show up. Disney knows that. Its what they do to the non-compliant that will be important. You’re going to see pictures of guests not wearing their mask properly, or at all. There are many people that will go to the parks with that specific goal in mind to get those pictures. 

To your point, there are people that had these vacations planned since last year. Some of them only know that Disney is reopened and have not seen what is/isnt available. Not everyone will be scouring forums and twitter to find out what experiences are opened. There will undoubtedly be some that are going with the mindset that they’re going to Disney with all the bells and whistles. They’re going to show up and find out the hard way and thats my concern when it comes to CM-guest interactions.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280557524329037829


Guess they had a lot of cancelations. 
If resort guests aren't going to fill the parks, local APs very much want those spots! We're hoping they'll move the spots to the AP calendar 48 hours in advance.


----------



## Sandiz08

They could also open up new resort reservations and those spots might fill up.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Sandiz08 said:


> They could also open up new resort reservations and those spots might fill up.



Or open up single day ticket sales. They want cash flow, so I think they’d open resorts or ticket sales before they move those spots to AP. btw, as an AP, I get the frustration, but from a business standpoint the other options make them more money in the short term.


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> Thanks for the update!!!
> Were reservations for TS allowed today? Curious to why the 90 minute wait for a table.


No, walk ups.  Every quick service has a long line,  similar to what happened at universal day 1
Plan to eat at off times


----------



## JacknSally

*We still have not gotten Food & Wine menu info, correct? (Asks the person not going at all during F&W, lol)

When do the CM previews for EPCOT start? I wonder if menus will be out then (not necessarily booths operating, just menus out)*


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *We still have not gotten Food & Wine menu info, correct? (Asks the person not going at all during F&W, lol)
> 
> When do the CM previews for EPCOT start? I wonder if menus will be out then (not necessarily booths operating, just menus out)*


Correct. Epcot previews are July 13-14.


----------



## OKWFan88

I'll be going to Epcot on July 15th so I will make sure to take pics of all F&W menus if that helps.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280561804230430720


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280561804230430720



boooo, was hoping to go on it Thurs


----------



## tcherjen

I saw on the app SDMT was closed-
Has it been all day?


----------



## PixarBall

Has Florida lifted their restrictions to some states coming in???


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> No, walk ups.  Every quick service has a long line,  similar to what happened at universal day 1
> Plan to eat at off times


Do you know if they are serving baked goods at Starbucks or is it just drinks?


----------



## MrsBooch

MrsSmith07 said:


> Or open up single day ticket sales. They want cash flow, so I think they’d open resorts or ticket sales before they move those spots to AP. btw, as an AP, I get the frustration, but from a business standpoint the other options make them more money in the short term.



YES PLEASE. Still waiting for tickets to open up for the remainder of 2020....



tcherjen said:


> I saw on the app SDMT was closed-
> Has it been all day?



Nope it was running earlier.


----------



## Jroceagles

PixarBall said:


> Has Florida lifted their restrictions to some states coming in???


was set to expire today.


----------



## anthony2k7

tcherjen said:


> I saw on the app SDMT was closed-
> Has it been all day?


Perhaps just for cleaning?


----------



## kylenne

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps just for cleaning?



That and there was also a storm a few minutes ago.


----------



## rteetz

tcherjen said:


> I saw on the app SDMT was closed-
> Has it been all day?


Storms have been rolling through.


----------



## KBoopaloo

tcherjen said:


> I saw on the app SDMT was closed-
> Has it been all day?


No. One former vlogger I follow on Instagram was on it when it broke down and he had to be evacuated off.


----------



## gatechfan99

yulilin3 said:


> No, walk ups.  Every quick service has a long line,  similar to what happened at universal day 1
> Plan to eat at off times


When you say every quick service has a long line, what do you mean? A long line just to get into the building? If you are planning to do mobile order, is it a long line just to be let in and get a seat to then mobile order from your table? Or long lines at the registers and long waits for your food after you order?


----------



## JacknSally

*I'm really loving the random characters-at-a-distance at the train station.

*


----------



## AmberMV

junderwood99 said:


> What’s up with Bar Riva now off the list? Anyone have details? Was it opened and now closed?


I was just at Bar Riva on Saturday.  Everything was fine, and tables were spaced appropriately.  So I don't know why it's now not listed to be open


----------



## one_cat

I understand there were supposed to be constant announcements about masks and hand washing.  It made it sound like the announcements at the airport.  What’s the actual experience for those who are there?  Does it get on your nerves?


----------



## JacknSally

*My FOMO is cranked up to 11 right now. This is the 2nd little mini-parade I've seen today. There was also Tink on top of the treasure chest float earlier. This one is Merida on Angus leading 2 floats of princesses.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280572963369222145
*


----------



## dislee1164

AmberMV said:


> I was just at Bar Riva on Saturday.  Everything was fine, and tables were spaced appropriately.  So I don't know why it's now not listed to be open



I am so mad about this - we are checking in on Saturday for a girls trip, and one of the main reasons we decided to keep this trip was because “at least we can grab a drink from the pool bar and lay out”


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

JacknSally said:


> *My FOMO is cranked up to 11 right now.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280572963369222145
> View attachment 507116*


A different kind of magic!


----------



## princesscinderella

Racheldb said:


> I'm having a hard time finding info on toll roads in FL right now....I found info posted in March stating toll booths being closed and money will be collected by a bill being sent in the mail?  Are tolls still being collected this way?  We will be heading to FL later this week and just trying to make sure I know what to expect!


 In South Florida all the toll booths have been removed and you will get a bill in the mail based on your car tag.  The tolls are more expensive this way vs having a sun pass.   In the Orlando area there are still toll booths you can use, some of the exits have automatic tolls however and some have coin drops,  it’s kind of random unfortunately.  We come from the south up to Orlando so I cannot speak to what toll booths still exist coming from the north.


----------



## JacknSally

one_cat said:


> I understand there were supposed to be constant announcements about masks and hand washing.  It made it sound like the announcements at the airport.  What’s the actual experience for those who are there?  Does it get on your nerves?



*I heard them earlier in livestreams - once on Main Street and once in another section of the park. It absolutely does sound like the airport voice. The first time I heard it was jarring (mainly because it was very different and cut in to the Main Street area music that was very loud at the time) but it was less noticeable the 2nd time. Of course, that's just me watching the livestream.

@yulilin3 did you notice/have any opinions about the in-park announcements?*


----------



## Wubeachbum

Any information on how child swap works without the use of digital FP and FP lines?


----------



## jenjersnap

@yulilin3 I know this is the most trivial of questions but if you see a penny press (the old-fashioned crank kind), can you check to see if is working or disabled? Gotta decide whether to shine my pennies! Thanks!


----------



## han22735

Watching the live stream on ResortTV1 has me so excited for our trip in August.  I love all the surprise character moments.  Did anyone see a country bear on the roof above the show waving to Tink??  LOL I love that they are doing these!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Wubeachbum said:


> Any information on how child swap works without the use of digital FP and FP lines?


DAS is still functioning so there will be some way to access rides aside fron the general line.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280557524329037829


Not at all surprising that lots and lots of people are cancelling their trips to Disney World given what is going on in Florida right now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280570967228628993


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

50 min wait at big thunder lol with reduced capacity


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280570967228628993



so what’s this mean exactly?


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280570967228628993



what does this mean?


----------



## westie55

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280570967228628993


 Do Ny, NJ, and CT need to quarantine for another 60 days?


----------



## Katrina Y

Jennasis said:


> what does this mean?


It allows state agencies to be able to send aid to communities in need at a quicker pace.


----------



## mrsap

westie55 said:


> Do Ny, NJ, and CT need to quarantine for another 60 days?



After reading that, I can’t imagine it’s a good sign for us ☹ Hope I’m wrong.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


If a state is not under a State of Emergency it isn’t eligible for Federal Disaster assistance...


----------



## han22735

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> so what’s this mean exactly?





Jennasis said:


> what does this mean?





westie55 said:


> Do Ny, NJ, and CT need to quarantine for another 60 days?


Blog Mickey is reporting is does extend that travel restriction


----------



## osufeth24

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> so what’s this mean exactly?



Mostly a financial aid thing. it like why Florida will do it for incoming Hurricane.  Just so they can get some aid quicker

He may put something about travel in there, I am unsure


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *My FOMO is cranked up to 11 right now. This is the 2nd little mini-parade I've seen today. There was also Tink on top of the treasure chest float earlier. This one is Merida on Angus leading 2 floats of princesses.
> 
> 
> View attachment 507116*



oh i was cheering, clapping and saying "WOWWW" while watching the live stream in my kitchen. I almost fell out of my chair when i saw the Fairy Godmother at the end.


----------



## Eeyore daily

The travel ban is still in place since according to EO 20-82 it will only expire while EO 20-52 is in place and DeSantis just extended it


----------



## Anna_Sh

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Not at all surprising that lots and lots of people are cancelling their trips to Disney World given what is going on in Florida right now.


Do we know if it’s cancelations or added capacity?


----------



## mrsap

osufeth24 said:


> *Mostly a financial aid thing. *it like why Florida will do it for incoming Hurricane.  Just so they can get some aid quicker
> 
> He may put something about travel in there, I am unsure



That’s what I’m hoping... just not the second part!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jroceagles

Eeyore daily said:


> The travel ban is still in place since according to EO 20-82 it will only expire while EO 20-52 is in place and DeSantis just extended it


He could lift it on tri state independently and add other states


----------



## skeeter31

From my quick read through, everything included in the previous state of emergency declarations (which included the 14 day quarantine requirement for people from NY, NJ, CT) is extended an additional 60 days.


----------



## MaC410

Looks like my September trip just got cancelled if that travel extension is true. At least the decision is being made for me to make it easier to cancel.


----------



## Mit88

The travel ban can be lifted at any time. Lifting it right now in the situation theyre in down there would be a little strange. I’d be surprised if the numbers start going down and they still dont lift it


----------



## jenjersnap

I don’t think we know but the possibility of the latter is concerning to me.



Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know if it’s cancelations or added capacity?


----------



## mrsap

rteetz said:


>


----------



## Eeyore daily

Jroceagles said:


> He could lift it on tri state independently and add other states


He could but he's not going to.


----------



## Jroceagles

skeeter31 said:


> From my quick read through, everything included in the previous state of emergency declarations (which included the 14 day quarantine requirement for people from NY, NJ, CT) is extended an additional 60 days.


But he could lift that part like he did for Louisiana


----------



## skeeter31

Jroceagles said:


> But he could lift that part like he did for Louisiana


He could, but if he was going to I think he would have with this announcement


----------



## Spridell

@rteetz 

you hearing anything on whats being posted on the other board, from the guy who "supposedly" has inside info saying:

_*"Disney's purchase orders suggest they believe they will not stay open permanently. I'll try to post more if I'm allowed later this week. "*_


----------



## Jroceagles

Eeyore daily said:


> He could but he's not going to.


He should...tri state isn't a concern now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280587858353328128


----------



## yulilin3

gatechfan99 said:


> When you say every quick service has a long line, what do you mean? A long line just to get into the building? If you are planning to do mobile order, is it a long line just to be let in and get a seat to then mobile order from your table? Or long lines at the registers and long waits for your food after you order?
> Long lines to go inside,  so this is the procedure,  they ask you to mobile order outside the restaurant and let you go in only when you're order is ready.  If you cannot mobile order you make a separate line outside





JacknSally said:


> *I heard them earlier in livestreams - once on Main Street and once in another section of the park. It absolutely does sound like the airport voice. The first time I heard it was jarring (mainly because it was very different and cut in to the Main Street area music that was very loud at the time) but it was less noticeable the 2nd time. Of course, that's just me watching the livestream.
> 
> @yulilin3 did you notice/have any opinions about the in-park announcements?*


The announcements are actually not as disruptive as i thought they would be.  Maybe it's cause it's the same magic voice  but they are every 15 min


jenjersnap said:


> @yulilin3 I know this is the most trivial of questions but if you see a penny press (the old-fashioned crank kind), can you check to see if is working or disabled? Gotta decide whether to shine my pennies! Thanks!


I saw one working


----------



## Eeyore daily

Jroceagles said:


> He should...tri state isn't a concern now.


Oh no doubt, since there are other states far worse off.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> you hearing anything on whats being posted on the other board, from the guy who "supposedly" has inside info saying:
> 
> _*"Disney's purchase orders suggest they believe they will not stay open permanently. I'll try to post more if I'm allowed later this week. "*_


Considering the source. Lots of salt.


----------



## yulilin3

I saw cm cleaning a iasw boat.  They use equipment like the landscaping people,  the backpacks with spray.  And sprayed the entire seating and railing,  then they launch the boat empty


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289


----------



## kylenne

mrsap said:


> View attachment 507132



So much for Labor Day at the Poly.


----------



## AMW86

would love to hear why NJ, NY, and CT and not AZ and TX...


----------



## Jroceagles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> 900 positives a few days ago and hovering around 600 per day in a tightly packed area where majority fly out of JFK or LGA to head to florida.
> 
> While it’s better and mostly more in the city area, it’s definitely still a concern


Not compared to the states he should add!!  Ny Nj and Ct are far from a problem now


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289



How not shocking that they are barely 20 years old and don’t listen

but of course there will always be that person waiting for the one slip up to say I TOLD YOU SO!

Deff looks like a traveling group of people though who met up at the park and not a bunch random people. Not that it’s any better though


----------



## mrsap

Blog Mickey just posted this regarding travel restrictions... 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/tri-...-florida-governor-extends-state-of-emergency/


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289



As I said earlier, people are going to get pictures just like this. The amount of activity on this one tweet is 50x more than any other post they’ve made today.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AMW86 said:


> would love to hear why NJ, NY, and CT and not AZ and TX...



I would assume due to the family members and amount of people from the tri state area that have homes or know people in Florida

Not sure it’s the same way in AZ and TX in that regard. Not sure how many people from those states travel to florida multiple times a year

Good luck stopping people during the holiday season though


----------



## Eeyore daily

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289


So much anxiety in one photo... That's a big nope from me.


----------



## rteetz

I don’t think one can expect perfection when it comes to distancing and crowding. These previews are all about working to fix those things.


----------



## yulilin3

I am loving ther character moments,  i know people will miss the one on one bit the surprise characters are cute
Also eating at pinocchios and it's empty


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289


And thats the supposedly compliant CM preview people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Welp, good news folks!  The mirror float has survived everything!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280577798411821059


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I am loving ther character moments,  i know people will miss the one on one bit the surprise characters are cute
> Also eating at pinocchios and it's empty



Any rare characters out and about?


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I don’t think one can expect perfection when it comes to distancing and crowding. These previews are all about working to fix those things.


Have been in the park since 9 and have not seen that but after lunch I'll go look


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Any rare characters out and about?


No but merida paraded riding a black horse


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Considering the source. Lots of salt.


LOL thats what I thought.  Thanks for the response


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I am loving ther character moments,  i know people will miss the one on one bit the surprise characters are cute
> Also eating at pinocchios and it's empty



I think they are great especially for people that go often - it is different and fun.  Doesn't replace the 1 on 1 stuff for infrequent travelers but a fun alternative


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Have been in the park since 9 and have not seen that but after lunch I'll go look


People are certainly going to take and run the one in 50 bad instance instead of the 49 good things.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

and don't forget the cdc guidelines - To reduce the spread of COVID-19, CDC recommends that people wear cloth face coverings in public settings when around people outside of their household, *especially when other social distancing measures are difficult to maintain.*


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> People are certainly going to take and run the one in 50 bad instance instead of the 49 good things.


100% very happy with the way today has gone,  can't wait to compare ap preview crowds


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> People are certainly going to take and run the one in 50 bad instance instead of the 49 good things.



Yup. People behaving doesnt get social media clicks.


----------



## MaC410

The more spontaneous sighting of characters seems like a lot of fun. It was one of our favorite parts when we visited Disneyland. I know it's not really the same but it's fun to just see a character come by instead of characters being tucked away with long lines.


----------



## skeeter31

MaC410 said:


> The more spontaneous sighting of characters seems like a lot of fun. It was one of our favorite parts when we visited Disneyland. I know it's not really the same but it's fun to just see a character come by instead of character's being tucked away with long lines.


Completely agree. I love this idea. Having the characters up on the train platform, riding the trolley down the street. Really brings out the magic, especially for people like us who don’t wait in those lines to see the characters but would love to have some picture opportunities.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

rteetz said:


>


  That’s really bad.  Today is a day with jobs on the line (both for discipline and if the parks close again they are out of work for a looong time) and people got in free.

  I am actually shocked the DFB would post that, they are crazy, sugar coated positive IMO.

  I would love to see another photo ASAP from that same vantage point to see if Disney is watching social media closely enough to go clean that up.


----------



## yulilin3

And the castle.  Gorgeous from the back,  getting used to the front but still very pretty


----------



## yulilin3

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s really bad.  Today is a day with jobs on the line (both for discipline and if the parks close again they are out of work for a looong time) and people got in free.
> 
> I am actually shocked the DFB would post that, they are crazy, sugar coated positive IMO.
> 
> I would love to see another photo ASAP from that same vantage point to see if Disney is watching social media closely enough to go clean that up.


Give me 10 min


----------



## Hummingbird

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289



I get that people are more eager to point out things like this instead of the positive things, but it's still disappointing to see because these are CMs so I would expect they would be more likely to follow the rules/guidelines.

I also know that its frowned upon to say anything to another guest, but I'm still going and I will have no problem asking someone to please back away from me.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s really bad.  Today is a day with jobs on the line (both for discipline and if the parks close again they are out of work for a looong time) and people got in free.
> 
> I am actually shocked the DFB would post that, they are crazy, sugar coated positive IMO.
> 
> I would love to see another photo ASAP from that same vantage point to see if Disney is watching social media closely enough to go clean that up.



Find me a completely open area of anywhere, and I’ll find you the one photo with a mass gathering in it

People wait for these moments cause they want to be that first person to show something bad, even if 95 percent of it is good. I am also surprised by the posting, esp if they have seen things going well all day.

Then again though, it’s all about the clicks.

Also I gave all parks a pass for the first few days till they work our all the bugs and kinks of how to control those situations in real time


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> As I said earlier, people are going to get pictures just like this. The amount of activity on this one tweet is 50x more than any other post they’ve made today.


Also consider the source.  They are clickbait central.


----------



## Arguetafamily

AMW86 said:


> would love to hear why NJ, NY, and CT and not AZ and TX...



There are a few variables but some blaring are, deaths per million pop, active cases, total cases. You can see here, although not 102% accurate still very close to accurate.


----------



## MaC410

Looking at that mine train pile up of people picture...Are the lines for popular rides spilling out of the queue and causing people to bunch up at the entrance? If the lines aren't coming out of the queue I don't understand what would even cause a backup of people like that at the entrance. It's not like the fastpass system is going where you have the one group holding everyone up from entering.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Hummingbird said:


> I get that people are more eager to point out things like this instead of the positive things, but it's still disappointing to see because these are CMs so I would expect they would be more likely to follow the rules/guidelines.
> 
> I also know that its frowned upon to say anything to another guest, but I'm still going and I have will have no problem asking someone to please back away from me.



Are those really CMs?


----------



## MaC410

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Are those really CMs?



Today is CM preview. So vast majority of people should be CMs and the people they invite.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> Any rare characters out and about?


I"ve seen Max, the 2 birds from 3 caballeros, Clarabel on live streams.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> you hearing anything on whats being posted on the other board, from the guy who "supposedly" has inside info saying:
> 
> _*"Disney's purchase orders suggest they believe they will not stay open permanently. I'll try to post more if I'm allowed later this week. "*_


what does this mean???


----------



## SarahC97

I've been watching Resort TV 1's live stream all day and I've not seen issues with mask compliance or social distancing. That picture posted by DFB looks like an anomaly someone just happened to take a picture of.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Give me 10 min


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I love love love the random character appearances. As a parent I appreciate the organized and efficient meet and greets, but I wish they could find a way to bring back random characters roaming the parks without the chaos (and random children in your pictures) that happened.


----------



## rteetz

Bibbobboo2u said:


> what does this mean???


I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dulcee

Thank you for the play by play reporting @yulilin3 ! Looks like someone just grabbed a bad moment and the situation resolved. I do think moments like that really stress the importance of masks. Disney is trying (crazy hard it seems) to maintain distance but people who go need to realize there will occasionally be bottlenecks.


----------



## MrsBooch

SarahC97 said:


> I've been watching Resort TV 1's live stream all day and I've not seen issues with mask compliance or social distancing. That picture posted by DFB looks like an anomaly someone just happened to take a picture of.



I came here to say this - 

Literally just saw a CM come up to them in line at the Jungle Cruise and tell them to back up to maintain social distancing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I love love love the random character appearances. As a parent I appreciate the organized and efficient meet and greets, but I wish they could find a way to bring back random characters roaming the parks without the chaos (and random children in your pictures) that happened.




I really prefer this kind of character sighting, but I still enjoy getting photos (see avatar lol). My avatar is from Characterpalooza before people ruined it. M&G lines are just so tedious.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Couldn’t it be true that purchase orders are not what they usually are (regarding that rumour), not because they are intending to close in the near future but as insurance incase they have to again? Maybe it’s part of their plans not to keep as much things stocked as they usually did, bringing things in more often than before.

I don’t know, I didn’t go read more details wherever that was posted.


----------



## yulilin3

All is right with the world


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldn’t it be true that purchase orders are not what they usually are (regarding that rumour), not because they are intending to close in the near future but as insurance incase they have to again? Maybe it’s part of their plans not to keep as much things stocked as they usually did, bringing things in more often than before.
> 
> I don’t know, I didn’t go read more details wherever that was posted.


They would also be lower because guest numbers will be lower.  If you're at 25% of the normal amount of guests, you only need 25% of the normal amount of food.


----------



## etapi

SarahC97 said:


> I've been watching Resort TV 1's live stream all day and I've not seen issues with mask compliance or social distancing. That picture posted by DFB looks like an anomaly someone just happened to take a picture of.


It wouldn't surprise me if those were people trying to return to SDMT immediately after it reopened following the rainstorm shutdown. Hopefully not so representative of the average experience today.


----------



## RamblingMad

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldn’t it be true that purchase orders are not what they usually are (regarding that rumour), not because they are intending to close in the near future but as insurance incase they have to again? Maybe it’s part of their plans not to keep as much things stocked as they usually did, bringing things in more often than before.
> 
> I don’t know, I didn’t go read more details wherever that was posted.



My gut tells me that they’re running a tighter supply chain with lower inventory levels.


----------



## RamblingMad

etapi said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if those were people trying to return to SDMT immediately after it reopened following the rainstorm shutdown. Hopefully not so representative of the average experience today.



They have bad luck. Opening on a rainy day.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/07/disney-parks-commitment-to-health-safety-measures/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

RamblingMad said:


> My gut tells me that they’re running a tighter supply chain with lower inventory levels.



Yes, that’s what makes the most sense to me too.

Makes a lot of sense they could be doing a lot of things they didn’t before March to protect themselves more incase a shutdown has to happen again, but that doesn’t mean they have any intentions to actually shut down.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

RamblingMad said:


> They have bad luck. Opening on a rainy day.



Hope peoples shoes aren’t sinking into the pavement.


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> As I said earlier, people are going to get pictures just like this. The amount of activity on this one tweet is 50x more than any other post they’ve made today.



If anyone thought there wouldn’t be instances of this happening they were fooling themselves and of course those pics will get the headlines. It only takes one time and if there’s someone in that crowd who’s positive, that’s all you need. Lots of people have said CM’s can’t be everywhere all the time and they can’t. I have no doubt they’re doing the best they can today.  At some point, people have to have a little common sense. 

That said, no one will force you to get in that crowd of people. It’s going to happen and if you go, you have to be the one making a smart choice. Just walk past it.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Literally cannot ask for better than firsthand confirmation!  Thank you!

It was reported earlier SDMT had a technical malfunction.  This looks to me to have been a typical “when’s it going to be running again” crush. Though likely an isolated incident, an important learning point for Disney and kink to work out.

Easy enough for us when my family is there next week...if we see a crush like that, we walk away.  Already standard operating procedure, in fact!


----------



## everreal15

MrsBooch said:


> I came here to say this -
> 
> Literally just saw a CM come up to them in line at the Jungle Cruise and tell them to back up to maintain social distancing.



I'm really happy Disney is making sure to remind guests to follow the guidelines. Earlier on ResortTV1's stream when they were in line to get into the splash mountain merch store the cast member kindly asked those on the incoming line to move to one side so those that are exiting have room. 

Today has been looking really good overall, hopefully the trend continues when the public is allowed in later this week. I feel like today since it's the cast member friends and family group, everyone is pretty good at following the guidelines. So I'm hoping Disney keeps up the good work and makes sure all guests do the same.


----------



## jrouth22

Question for you all:

Has Disney released any guidance or fine print on what happens if during your stay on property, there's an outbreak or confirmed case that forces closure of the parks?

I'm wondering if you'll be refunded for anything at all at that point -- or if Disney could just say, 'You assumed the risks of coming here. We put measures in place to make you safe. You assume the financial risks, too.'


----------



## princesscinderella

Bibbobboo2u said:


> what does this mean???





DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes, that’s what makes the most sense to me too.
> 
> Makes a lot of sense they could be doing a lot of things they didn’t before March to protect themselves more incase a shutdown has to happen again, but that doesn’t mean they have any intentions to actually shut down.



I think it’s exactly this.  They had a ton of food waste they generously donated to local food pantries.  As a business owner we are doing the exact same thing right now, keeping stock on hand low to keep overhead down in case we are shut down again.    Most businesses are running a tighter more efficient ship right now and I’m sure Disney is no exception.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Couldn’t it be true that purchase orders are not what they usually are (regarding that rumour), not because they are intending to close in the near future but as insurance incase they have to again? Maybe it’s part of their plans not to keep as much things stocked as they usually did, bringing things in more often than before.
> 
> I don’t know, I didn’t go read more details wherever that was posted.


I would read it as more on that they know what the crowd levels are going to be after the first week because of the reservation system than they are preparing to shut down again.  The crowds are going to be really small and they don't need to order like they normally do in the summer.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

A2DisneyMom said:


> Literally cannot ask for better than firsthand confirmation!  Thank you!
> 
> It was reported earlier SDMT had a technical malfunction.  This looks to me to have been a typical “when’s it going to be running again” crush. Though likely an isolated incident, an important learning point for Disney and kink to work out.
> 
> Easy enough for us when my family is there next week...if we see a crush like that, we walk away.  Already standard operating procedure, in fact!



Yeah, it’s going to happen. Hopefully they can keep it under control. People generally get very anxious about people skipping and will bunch up to protect their spot in line. CMs will have to be prepared to jump in and managed the extended lines.


----------



## Yooperroo

A2DisneyMom said:


> Literally cannot ask for better than firsthand confirmation!  Thank you!
> 
> It was reported earlier SDMT had a technical malfunction.  This looks to me to have been a typical “when’s it going to be running again” crush. Though likely an isolated incident, an important learning point for Disney and kink to work out.
> 
> Easy enough for us when my family is there next week...if we see a crush like that, we walk away.  Already standard operating procedure, in fact!


Exactly. I showed this to my husband and said "And that's exactly what I'm talking about. If we see a situation like that next week, we will stand back, wait to see if it clears out, and if it doesn't walk away and move elsewhere." I have a feeling that a large group like that could cause a congestion easily for maybe, 30-45 seconds while they all filter through the queue, and then it clears out.


----------



## RamblingMad

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes, that’s what makes the most sense to me too.
> 
> Makes a lot of sense they could be doing a lot of things they didn’t before March to protect themselves more incase a shutdown has to happen again, but that doesn’t mean they have any intentions to actually shut down.



Less waste if they have to shutdown again.


----------



## Pdollar88

I’ve loved seeing everything from today! I don’t have a trip planned until January, but it’s nice to see the parks running. Hopefully everything continues safely.

Saw some comments mentioning disappointment at the breaking of theming on JC and other areas with signs or safety features. Had to take a few “seriously” breaths on that one.


----------



## MrsSmith07

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would assume due to the family members and amount of people from the tri state area that have homes or know people in Florida
> 
> Not sure it’s the same way in AZ and TX in that regard. Not sure how many people from those states travel to florida multiple times a year
> 
> Good luck stopping people during the holiday season though



I’m in the panhandle and Texans are all over this area. I could drive to my local Publix (closest grocery store to beach) and half the cars will be from TX.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pdollar88 said:


> I’ve loved seeing everything from today! I don’t have a trip planned until January, but it’s nice to see the parks running. Hopefully everything continues safely.
> 
> Saw some comments mentioning the breaking of theming on JC and others with safety features. Had to take a few “seriously” breaths on that one.



How sad for the CAST MEMBERS today who had to come to realization that they aren’t actually cruising through the jungles. Hope they’re okay.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280587151047102466
♪ ♫ ♪
No one .... is a tour de force like Gaston
Rides a horse like Gaston
Leads a parade along it's course like Gaston 
♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## Pdollar88

DGsAtBLT said:


> How sad for the CAST MEMBERS today who had to come to realization that they aren’t actually cruising through the jungles. Hope they’re okay.


They were just guests who declared they wouldn’t go in these conditions.


----------



## princesscinderella

jrouth22 said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> Has Disney released any guidance or fine print on what happens if during your stay on property, there's an outbreak or confirmed case that forces closure of the parks?
> 
> I'm wondering if you'll be refunded for anything at all at that point -- or if Disney could just say, 'You assumed the risks of coming here. We put measures in place to make you safe. You assume the financial risks, too.'



I don’t think you will be refunded your travel expenses other than your Disney hotel stay. Park tickets that were already purchased have been extended. Maybe this is one of the many reasons why 2020 tickets haven’t gone on sale yet. 
I don’t think the Disney World as a whole will shut down without there being extreme Covid cases and a large death count to go along with it. They are constantly cleaning and their guidelines is the best that any business can do right now.  It’s very hard to prove you got it at Disney and contract tracing is getting more difficult with the amount of community spread that is occurring.


----------



## yulilin3

These characters cavalcades are cute


----------



## OKW Lover

RamblingMad said:


> They have bad luck. Opening on a rainy day.


Its summer in FL.  It will be raining nearly every day until October.


----------



## MrsBooch

I've been passively watching this live stream all day - granted, from my air conditioned kitchen, and it really doesn't even feel like a diminished experience. Masks. That's about it man - the random parades/character experiences were lovely!
The rides are still awesome and there were a fair amount!
I'm loving that Philharmagic is open - would I go in? meh. Maybe not but I love that it's there. 
I know there are reduced numbers. I know it's CM day. But taking it a day at a time - this is such a treat and such a great therapy to my Disney loving heart. It still looks amazing, and seems pretty darn magical.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pdollar88 said:


> They were just guests who declared they wouldn’t go in these conditions.



Oh I know it was not CM’s saying that, just thought it was funny there are people outraged about breaks in theming given who is in the parks today lol.


----------



## Mit88

OKW Lover said:


> Its summer in FL.  It will be raining nearly every day until October.



Not when I go down. It hasn’t rained a single day during my last 5 trips in the last 2 years. March/May/September/March/October


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

saw this on WDWMagic twitter


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

All I have to say is Gaston on a horse?!
FANTASTIC


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mit88 said:


> Not when I go down. It hasn’t rained a single day during my last 5 trips in the last 2 years. March/May/September/March/October


Don’t jinx it!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Captain Jack Sparrow is out too on the stage across from Pirates.


----------



## Jroceagles

coralietg said:


> I thought Louisiana was lifted last month? We leave on Sunday


It was.  And he left NY NJ and CT


----------



## coralietg

Jroceagles said:


> It was.  And he left NY NJ and CT



Thank goodness. I just nearly threw up at work thinking he had added LA back 

ETA: not agreeing with the other states being left, that makes no sense.


----------



## CastAStone

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> you hearing anything on whats being posted on the other board, from the guy who "supposedly" has inside info saying:
> 
> _*"Disney's purchase orders suggest they believe they will not stay open permanently. I'll try to post more if I'm allowed later this week. "*_





rteetz said:


> Considering the source. Lots of salt.





Bibbobboo2u said:


> what does this mean???


That guy's MO is to hear a factual piece of data from whatever source he has (Disney's purchase orders are super low!) and spin it in the clickbaitiest way possible. He starts a new thread for every minor rumor he hears. 

So here is what one should take from the post: 1 Disney Purchase order was smaller than usual. Probably a lot smaller.

Read into that what you will. He did.


----------



## casaya95

coralietg said:


> Thank goodness. I just nearly threw up at work thinking he had added LA back
> 
> ETA: not agreeing with the other states being left, that makes no sense.


Same here! I nearly started crying.


----------



## yulilin3

As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


----------



## Anna_Sh

SarahC97 said:


> I've been watching Resort TV 1's live stream all day and I've not seen issues with mask compliance or social distancing. That picture posted by DFB looks like an anomaly someone just happened to take a picture of.


It might have been the moment the rain started and everyone bunched up trying to get in?


----------



## OKWFan88

Gosh between @yulilin3 live stream and all the pics I have seen, I am SOOO excited. Five more days!!!!


----------



## RamblingMad

OKW Lover said:


> Its summer in FL.  It will be raining nearly every day until October.



I once had a trip, where it rained everyday but one day. Rain jackets and umbrellas are mandatory for FL. I have no idea how folks retire there with so much rain.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Are you able to pull down your mask for pictures if no one is close to you?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food





One of the more amusing unexpected side effects of a closure. Thanks for that lol.


----------



## yulilin3

In all honesty,  other than the situation this morning during parking,  it's been pretty great. 99% mask compliance,  i have not experienced any crowding,  people are abiding by all the markers.  Again,  I'll be able to compare on Thursday during ap preview


----------



## Wubeachbum

Hummingbird said:


> I get that people are more eager to point out things like this instead of the positive things, but it's still disappointing to see because these are CMs so I would expect they would be more likely to follow the rules/guidelines.
> 
> I also know that its frowned upon to say anything to another guest, but I'm still going and I will have no problem asking someone to please back away from me.



about 20 minutes after DFB’s seven dwarfs crowd tweet I heard a cast member asking groups outside jungle cruise to leave six feet between parties.  It was on ResortTV1’s live stream.


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


Where have all you people been?! For months?!?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Y’all this picture...


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCWrzQdA5L7/


----------



## Arguetafamily

OKWFan88 said:


> Gosh between @yulilin3 live stream and all the pics I have seen, I am SOOO excited. Five more days!!!!



9 for us  

Thank you to all the positive posters here!! Too too much negativety in the everyday world already.


----------



## CheetoGuido

We will be there the week of July 19th, we are a group of 8.  I hope people do not mistake us for not social distancing when we are bunched up together (us 8).  I can see how passerby's might get confused when they see larger groups of people together.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all this picture...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCWrzQdA5L7/


I'm probably going to cry like a baby next Monday and my gf will make fun of me but oh well lol


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


This just made my day!  Thank you.  I love the Disney ducks!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## yulilin3

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Are you able to pull down your mask for pictures if no one is close to you?


Yes,  I've been able BUT photopass photographers will not take a picture without the mask



DGsAtBLT said:


> One of the more amusing unexpected side effects of a closure. Thanks for that lol.


Seriously,  I'm sitting by Casey's and these ducks are biting this poor lady that's eating,  she's not even offering them food that enticed the behavior


----------



## Eeyore daily

CheetoGuido said:


> We will be there the week of July 19th, we are a group of 8.  I hope people do not mistake us for not social distancing when we are bunched up together (us 8).  I can see how passerby's might get confused when they see larger groups of people together.


Perfect time for matching shirts!


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280505281794002944


I'm really glad everyone's lap *bats* are being wiped down


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all this picture...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCWrzQdA5L7/



It looks SO much better than it did in the pictures from a distance a few days ago. It almost makes it look animated, kind of loving it now.


----------



## Nightmarefandom

AmberMV said:


> I'm really glad everyone's lap *bats* are being wiped down


Aren't bats the whole reason we got into this mess lol


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


Just wanted to shout out another thanks for your amazing video today.  It made my day!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Im now hanging out until closing just to see the procedure.  Taking the ferry back, we will have a full video on safety procedures on SiDisney probably tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## mrsap

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Just wanted to shout out another thanks for your amazing video today.  It made my day!!!!!



 I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!


----------



## Brianstl

I am so jealous of the people at MK and AK today when I look at the wait times on MDE.


----------



## CheetoGuido

Eeyore daily said:


> Perfect time for matching shirts!


You would think, and we have had over a year to prepare as well! But we can not come to an agreement that makes everyone happy.  We need to suck it up and just decide!  That would help with people identifying us one group.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all this picture...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCWrzQdA5L7/


Nice to know that predictable puddle can provide such a charming purpose.

I’ll look to recreate the shot during my upcoming trip!


----------



## jenjersnap

I noticed that they were hanging around Fantasyland with looks that said, “Yo, finders keepers so this is all ours now.” They probably feel that way about the resort pools too. 



yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


----------



## Mit88

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!



That makes 2 of us. I find Twitter, and even the Dis community boards less toxic than Facebook


----------



## magickingdomprincess

I'm getting so excited for our trip in 16 days!  Seeing these pics makes me feel like it's actually going to happen!  Thanks @yulilin3 for all your hard work!


----------



## Leigh L

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!





Mit88 said:


> That makes 2 of us. I find Twitter, and even the Dis community boards less toxic than Facebook


Three of us 
(I've tried to go back twice. Can't do it.)

Edited: But sad I can't watch them either! I did get to watch the Poly one (which was awesome!) it does sometimes work if someone posts the link on this thread.


----------



## hertamaniac

Looks like a go for Saturday.  

In a statement on Tuesday, Disney’s Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Pamela Hymel, said new requirements from temperature checks, to face coverings and extra sanitation would enable guests to enjoy Disney World “responsibly.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...pening-is-on-track-for-saturday-idUSKBN248301


----------



## Amy11401

Mit88 said:


> That makes 2 of us. I find Twitter, and even the Dis community boards less toxic than Facebook


I am not on Facebook either.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Leigh L said:


> Three of us
> (I've tried to go back twice. Can't do it.)
> 
> Edited: But sad I can't watch them either! I did get to watch the Poly one (which was awesome!) it does sometimes work if someone posts the link on this thread.


I never post.  I only use it to watch things like @yulilin3!


----------



## jenjersnap

Ditto!

What a wonderful start to the re-opening process today has been. Hoping AP previews are just as successful.

I feel optimistic about the state of WDW over the next months...a new feeling, honestly. 



Brianstl said:


> I am so jealous of the people at MK and AK today when I look at the wait times on MDE.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> No but merida paraded riding a black horse


and from the picture I saw a draft horse at that


----------



## only hope

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> saw this on WDWMagic twitter
> View attachment 507148



I hope more characters meet like this! This is similar to what Universal has been doing. Seeing characters on horses and floats etc throughout the day is nice and I'm thinking probably makes the park feel more magical, but m&g's are a whole different type of fun.



yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food



Exactly why they should never be fed. Not to mention people food does not equal healthy duck food. I've accidentally dropped food and a duck ate it before I had a chance to pick it up though.


----------



## kylenne

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!



I can't get rid of mine because there's a small handful of people I truly love that I can't keep in touch with any other way (chosen family). So my feed is HEAVILY curated, the only Disney group I'm really active on is carlyle wisel's private group which is very sweet and positive, I only friend people I know irl or like from other social media sites, have none of my family friended (too much gossip and drama), my profile is locked to death and am not under my real name. And even then I'm not on it 24/7. It's the only way to do any kind of social media imo.

All the real Disney news is on the message boards and Twitter anyways.


----------



## scott_flute

Idk if it’s been posted yet, but Droid Depot reservations are now available!


----------



## JacknSally

kylenne said:


> I can't get rid of mine because there's a small handful of people I truly love that I can't keep in touch with any other way (chosen family). So my feed is HEAVILY curated, the only Disney group I'm really active on is carlyle wisel's private group which is very sweet and positive, I only friend people I know irl or like from other social media sites, have none of my family friended (too much gossip and drama), my profile is locked to death and am not under my real name. And even then I'm not on it 24/7. It's the only way to do any kind of social media imo.
> 
> All the real Disney news is on the message boards and Twitter anyways.



*Ah, you're foamily, too?!  *


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

yulilin3 said:


> Yes,  I've been able BUT photopass photographers will not take a picture without the mask



Interesting... maybe I will invest in an iPhone tripod. I want a few mask-less minimoon pictures but I don’t want to ask strangers to hold my phone. If anyone has a good suggestion for one please let me know!


----------



## Leigh L

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I never post.  I only use it to watch things like @yulilin3!


I tried that and it didn't work. There are certain people who will only correspond by FB if they know I'm on, my mom included (and I can't not tell mom because she's constantly bringing it up and once she knows, everyone else starts to figure it out. Have even tried a fake name LOL).


----------



## Rebma512

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!


Me too


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *Ah, you're foamily, too?!  *



Yes!! I only recently found it through Twitter and everyone there is lovely.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Really wondering why Bar Riva is closed while other pool bars remain open.

Can anyone currently at the Riviera confirm that is is closed?


----------



## yulilin3

At the tomorrowland terrace there's great wifi and the cm tells me they are closing the area an hour befor park closing


----------



## EarsGoWithEverything

Does anyone know how Disney is/intends to enforce the quarantine from NY/NJ/CT?


----------



## skeeter31

EarsGoWithEverything said:


> Does anyone know how Disney is/intends to enforce the quarantine from NY/NJ/CT?


It’s not really up to Disney to enforce it. It’s a self quarantine. It’s up to the traveler to abide by the rule.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *Ah, you're foamily, too?!  *



Hey me too!


----------



## OKW Lover

Mit88 said:


> Not when I go down. It hasn’t rained a single day during my last 5 trips in the last 2 years. March/May/September/March/October


I live 2 miles from the MK castle.  Have been here for 6+ years now.  March and May are usually OK.  October is also usually good.  But June-September is pretty much daily afternoon thunderstorm season.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## chicagoshannon

Chip n Dale riding around on a Tom Sawyer raft.  So cute!


----------



## JacknSally

*Seriously, these character boats coming back is the BEST.



		http://instagr.am/p/CCWHNNQgQ6u/

I am a little surprised by the inconsistent mask policy for face characters in the MK processionals... Like Tiana and Rapunzel are in that gazebo float together without masks, and while they aren't right next to each other, their space seems more enclosed and confined than the other princesses on the mirror castle float (they don't have masks either but they at least seem more spread out on that float)... Or, for example, some of the parade attendants wear masks while others (in the same costumes) do not.  

I'm sure it's a character-integrity consideration, and they likely justified it by spacing the performers out. It just looks interesting.*


----------



## kylenne

I really hope the surprise character pop ups are a thing that continues. I enjoy the big elaborate parades and all but this reminds me of back in the day when we still had characters just roaming around on both coasts and not just DLR.


----------



## brockash

Jothmas said:


> It’s disturbing that there are people who Liked that comment.


Let's be a little realistic here... I'm sure those ppl. "liked" it, to agree, this happens all the time.  Good grief.


----------



## osufeth24

Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507170


That’s too bad because this picture is blowing up on Twitter.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all



They got exactly what they wanted from posting that picture. They knew what they were doing.


----------



## andyman8

CastAStone said:


> That’s too bad because this picture is blowing up on Twitter.


And some CMs will likely get in trouble because of it.


----------



## LSUmiss

princesscinderella said:


> In South Florida all the toll booths have been removed and you will get a bill in the mail based on your car tag.  The tolls are more expensive this way vs having a sun pass.   In the Orlando area there are still toll booths you can use, some of the exits have automatic tolls however and some have coin drops,  it’s kind of random unfortunately.  We come from the south up to Orlando so I cannot speak to what toll booths still exist coming from the north.


So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all



They’ve become very clickbait-y IMO. Scrolling through Instagram stories they’re basically indistinguishable from the site that must not be named.

I prefer the vloggers/media/whatever were calling them who feel more personal and authentic, bonus points to the ones who are not afraid to say when things are not working well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Hey me too!



Me three ... If you see any post of a beer with foam on it that is most likely me


----------



## Criickette

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all


Yes!  Something definitely changed.


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

scott_flute said:


> Idk if it’s been posted yet, but Droid Depot reservations are now available!


Do you have to call to reserve?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I really hope the surprise character pop ups are a thing that continues. I enjoy the big elaborate parades and all but this reminds me of back in the day when we still had characters just roaming around on both coasts and not just DLR.



And this seems like a way they could keep doing it.  In normal times they can't do the regular roaming characters as they get swarmed by people but if they are on a boat or something that could still work


----------



## Arguetafamily

Criickette said:


> Yes!  Something definitely changed.



Curious how many staff members they have


----------



## JacknSally

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


*
We drove to WDW for our honeymoon in 2015, and went through a very random single toll booth in the middle of the night. There was no one at the booth, and we had change but didn't know how much the toll was or how to pay it. I guess it was a sunpass-only booth. We absolutely got a bill mailed to us in Tennessee after our trip. I think it was like $3 and some change? It's my husband's favorite souvenir from our honeymoon - he thinks it's hilarious.  *


----------



## princesscinderella

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


Yes they do I’m sure they have access to a database of license places across the US.  There’s reciprocity for the sun pass with other states toll systems too.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


Most likely yet.  They've done this for a couple of years because a lot of their toll booths went cashless.


----------



## Anthony Vito

Mit88 said:


> Not when I go down. It hasn’t rained a single day during my last 5 trips in the last 2 years. March/May/September/March/October


 (not the actual finger I was looking for ) We've actually been relatively lucky to not have too bad of weather on most of our trips - nothing like a whole week of rain, etc. (knock on wood).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Criickette said:


> Yes!  Something definitely changed.



I think it’s the having to pivot from the heavy emphasis on park food to way more heavy emphasis on park news.

Their food reporting was clickbait-y too but with a light fun topic it felt different.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


Yes, and when you log into the online system to pay it, you’ll see a very clear picture of your car and an even clearer picture of your license plate.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> And this seems like a way they could keep doing it.  In normal times they can't do the regular roaming characters as they get swarmed by people but if they are on a boat or something that could still work



I’d prefer random character mini parades throughout the day to the actual daytime parade.


----------



## kylenne

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?



That's how cashless tolling works up here so I would assume so. There's cameras where the toll booths normally would be and they grab your tag info. They use that to get your mailing address from your local DMV.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


Yes - there is a toll by plate system.  But here in Orlando, they have gone back to all regular toll booths, unless it is identified as a toll by plate (some on the Turnpike, or SR 429)


----------



## yulilin3

CastAStone said:


> That’s too bad because this picture is blowing up on Twitter.


Click bait at its best
It's so not been that way ar all


----------



## Flamingeaux

yulilin3 said:


> As an aside,  the ducks are extra feisty  like not Donald and daisy.  They are actually bitng people's legs for them to give them food


You should check on the geese at City Park in New Orleans.  Those are some mean birds.


----------



## TommyJK

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think the Disney World as a whole will shut down without there being extreme Covid cases and a large death count to go along with it. They are constantly cleaning and their guidelines is the best that any business can do right now.  It’s very hard to prove you got it at Disney and contract tracing is getting more difficult with the amount of community spread that is occurring.



I think the only wild-card factor will actually be the NBA.  If a lot of players come down with Covid while on site, that will create a huge media storm that might cause negative public pressure on Disney. Let's hope the players stay in line with the rules and there isn't an outbreak.


----------



## The Expert

Arguetafamily said:


> 9 for us
> 
> Thank you to all the positive posters here!! Too too much negativety in the everyday world already.




16 here!! I was starting to feel a little wary until seeing the coverage today. Now I'm just excited!


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all



I can’t stand them.


----------



## osufeth24

I saw some pics of queue lines of like FoP, but has plexiglass be installed along queues on all attractions where they zig zag next to each other?

That was a pain with Universal, and very confusing, as they didn't want people in that part of the queue where people would next to each other, but it really wasn't clear.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## hertamaniac

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Several years ago there were a few exits that were sunpass only. Those caused issues for tourists for sure because it was too late to change course by the time they figured it out.



We could always tell the who the tourists were.......just look for the backup lights on those exits.


----------



## Carol Jackson

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?



i have gotten so many bills from Florida DOT for our many trips they are in auto pay in my online bank.


----------



## yulilin3

Line rn to go into uptown.  Cm are getting 40% off merch during these previews


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Line rn to go into uptown.  Cm are getting 40% off merch during these previews



Save some for the rest of us!!


----------



## Mit88

People are claiming they’re cancelling their vacations based on that picture...What I say to that? Good. 

If you can come to the conclusion of the entire days worth of operations and procedures based on 1 picture while not checking any other sources to see if this was a one-off situation, then you’re probably not smart enough to be in a situation where you’ll need to space yourself away from a crowd in the first place.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> People are claiming they’re cancelling their vacations based on that picture...What I say to that? Good.
> 
> If you can come to the conclusion of the entire days worth of operations and procedures based on 1 picture while not checking any other sources to see if this was a one-off situation, then you’re probably not smart enough to be in a situation where you’ll need to space yourself away from a crowd in the first place.



agreed. 

I guess they should never go to a grocery store ever either.

Been to Universal 3 times since reopen, Disney Springs 3 times, and I felt safer/more spread out there then any grocery store, etc i've been to


----------



## NoTime42

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Several years ago there were a few exits that were sunpass only. Those caused issues for tourists for sure because it was too late to change course by the time they figured it out.


In case others wonder....
2 years ago, I finally ordered a free E-Pass sticker (with an account deposit) online (e-pass works on both e-pass and SunPass.). I wonder why I didn’t order that years ago.
They also make an UNI transponder that works with the EZ-Pass systems in most Eastern states.
“
With Uni, drivers can travel on toll roads from Florida to Maine and west to Illinois without having to stop at tollbooths to pay with cash or use different transponders. Uni is accepted on all toll roads and most bridges throughout Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, Delaware, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Maine, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois and Kentucky.”


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’ve become very clickbait-y IMO. Scrolling through Instagram stories they’re basically indistinguishable from the site that must not be named.
> 
> I prefer the vloggers/media/whatever were calling them who feel more personal and authentic, bonus points to the ones who are not afraid to say when things are not working well.


I like their coverage of actual food better than their other content.


----------



## Anna_Sh

osufeth24 said:


> agreed.
> 
> I guess they should never go to a grocery store ever either.
> 
> Been to Universal 3 times since reopen, Disney Springs 3 times, and I felt safer/more spread out there then any grocery store, etc i've been to


Disney Springs is way safer AND more socially distant than my local grocery store!


----------



## Lewisc

osufeth24 said:


> agreed.
> 
> I guess they should never go to a grocery store ever either.
> 
> Been to Universal 3 times since reopen, Disney Springs 3 times, and I felt safer/more spread out there then any grocery store, etc i've been to


You have a point but today is a CM preview event. The penalty for noncompliance is could include loss of job. We'll see if what we saw is an aberration or a trend.

No social distancing and poor mask compliance in a local store. I have the option of walking out and going home. Not as easy if I already committed time and $$$ for a WDW trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Anna_Sh said:


> I like their coverage of actual food better than their other content.



Me too.

Binging their YouTube videos when you need a fluffy and light kind of Disney fix (and want to make yourself very hungry) is nice. They’re good for that!


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> You have a point but today is a CM preview event. The penalty for noncompliance is coyld include loss of job. We'll see if what we saw is an aberration or a trend.
> 
> No social distancing and poor mask compliance in a local store. I have the option of walking out and going home. Not as easy if I already committed time and $$$ for a WDW trip.



There’s a large portion of that crowd today that aren’t CMs..


----------



## osufeth24

Lewisc said:


> You have a point but today is a CM preview event. The penalty for noncompliance is could include loss of job. We'll see if what we saw is an aberration or a trend.
> 
> No social distancing and poor mask compliance in a local store. I have the option of walking out and going home. Not as easy if I already committed time and $$$ for a WDW trip.



I understand that, but disney can't prevent 100% of the time people from gathering close.  There was no context to that picture.  Maybe right away they told them they needed to spread out once they saw them, maybe it was a large group of friends (I mean highly doubtful, but never know).


----------



## Tjddis

MaC410 said:


> Looking at that mine train pile up of people picture...Are the lines for popular rides spilling out of the queue and causing people to bunch up at the entrance? If the lines aren't coming out of the queue I don't understand what would even cause a backup of people like that at the entrance. It's not like the fastpass system is going where you have the one group holding everyone up from entering.


So is that still better than people congregating in front of the castle or on main st waiting for their fp window?


----------



## yulilin3

Ferry is handled in an interesting way.  They make you choose between upper and lower level and they first load upper.  There are markings on thr floor and you choose where to stand.  They unload lower first.  Very efficient


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I understand that, but disney can't prevent 100% of the time people from gathering close.  There was no context to that picture.  Maybe right away they told them they needed to spread out once they saw them, maybe it was a large group of friends (I mean doubtful, but never know).



I think it was the mad dash either after rope drop, or when they reopened after it was closed down. It takes a minute for the line to get to disperse through the queue, so theres a back up at the end of the queue. 

People assume that CMs have been trained their entire lives to prepare for a completely different set of rules and regulations that they were used to. This was Day 1, not Day 50.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

I’m sorry but people in that mine train photo looked younger then 17. I don’t buy they were CMs at all


----------



## yulilin3

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I’m sorry but people in that mine train photo looked younger then 17. I don’t buy they were CMs at all


CM could bring up to 3 guests


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> I think it was the mad dash either after rope drop, or when they reopened after it was closed down. It takes a minute for the line to get to disperse through the queue, so theres a back up at the end of the queue.
> 
> People assume that CMs have been trained their entire lives to prepare for a completely different set of rules and regulations that they were used to. This was Day 1, not Day 50.


At least they all seem to be wearing masks .


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

yulilin3 said:


> CM could bring up to 3 guests



Thats my point. Everyone screaming that they were CM’s and should have known better.

Nope


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> At least they all seem to be wearing masks .



Not one picture of people not wearing masks today, or wearing them wrong.

Click bait pages are probably going to run around the park pulling masks off of people to get those pictures. If they’re going to follow the rules, we’re just going to have to force them to break them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I think it was the mad dash either after rope drop, or when they reopened after it was closed down. It takes a minute for the line to get to disperse through the queue, so theres a back up at the end of the queue.
> 
> People assume that CMs have been trained their entire lives to prepare for a completely different set of rules and regulations that they were used to. This was Day 1, not Day 50.



Supposedly it was right after the ride reopened after being down due to rain so there was a bit of a scramble to get into the queue

Hopefully Disney took notes and will implement something going forward to prevent that as I am sure the situation will arise again

Good news is they all seem to have had masks on and this does seem to be an outlier.  Not a great thing, something that should be addressed and hopefully will


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Not one picture of people not wearing masks today, or wearing them wrong.
> 
> Click bait pages are probably going to run around the park pulling masks off of people to get those pictures. If they’re going to follow the rules, we’re just going to have to force them to break them



 I did see one picture, they took of someone far in the distance of not having their mask on.  It was like they were actively looking, and found someone in that split second.  I mean, I know when I've been to DS or Universal, I would pull my mask down for a split second just to get air if no one was around me


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Jothmas

Everything shown today looks great for guests‘ health, safety and well-being. It’s good for people visiting this year who trusted that Disney would do it right.


----------



## wombat_5606

Carol Jackson said:


> i have gotten so many bills from Florida DOT for our many trips they are in auto pay in my online bank.



You should buy a portable transponder! They are great and you can use them in rental cars and we loan them to our kids when they drive down.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> People assume that CMs have been trained their entire lives to prepare for a completely different set of rules and regulations that they were used to. *This was Day 1, not Day 50.*



*This, 100%. 

I've seen a lot of people on other sites that I think are forgetting (ignoring?) that we're working under new rules and it's literally the first day those rules are being implemented in this exact context. 

That photo was one moment in time, right after a popular ride came back up after the rain stopped. So many other photos and videos and streams from today indicate that the photo in question seemed to be the exception and not the norm today. I get the concern the photo causes, and I am not saying there are not valid concerns around going to the parks right now. I have very mixed feelings about the situation. I just also think the bigger picture (no pun intended) surrounding that 7DMT crowd is important, too. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280620561257893889*
*Disney is working out bugs, and "mistakes" are going to be made as people basically relearn how to go to the parks. That being said, s**hould we expect more of this kind of thing (both the crowding AND the commentary about it) to happen as capacity expands? Absolutely.*


----------



## osufeth24

wombat_5606 said:


> You should buy a portable transponder! They are great and you can use them in rental cars and we loan them to our kids when they drive down.



I tell people all the time just to buy a portable sun pass (I think it's $15 or $20?  been a while since I had to buy one).  Before I lived in Orlando, I'd bring it with me all the time if I had to rent a car to drive around Orlando


----------



## Anna_Sh

osufeth24 said:


> I did see one picture, they took of someone far in the distance of not having their mask on.  It was like they were actively looking, and found someone in that split second.  I mean, I know when I've been to DS or Universal, I would pull my mask down for a split second just to get air if no one was around me


Yeah, I got fuzz in my mask somehow at Disney Springs.  It was pull it down for a second (no one was around me) to get the fuzz out or have a sneezing fit


----------



## wombat_5606

JacknSally said:


> *This, 100%.
> 
> I've seen a lot of people on other sites that I think are forgetting (ignoring?) that we're working under new rules and it's literally the first day those rules are being implemented in this exact context.
> 
> That photo was one moment in time, right after a popular ride came back up after the rain stopped. So many other photos and videos and streams from today indicate that the photo in question seemed to be the exception and not the norm today. I get the concern the photo causes, and I am not saying there are not valid concerns around going to the parks right now. I have very mixed feelings about the situation. I just also think the bigger picture (no pun intended) surrounding that 7DMT crowd is important, too.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280620561257893889*
> *Disney is working out bugs, and "mistakes" are going to be made as people basically relearn how to go to the parks. That being said, s**hould we expect more of this kind of thing (both the crowding AND the commentary about it) to happen as capacity expands? Absolutely.*



Exactly, it's the very reason you do a preview. It's to identify where your weaknesses are and what needs to be emphasized.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280594316369571840


----------



## wombat_5606

osufeth24 said:


> I tell people all the time just to buy a portable sun pass (I think it's $15 or $20?  been a while since I had to buy one).  Before I lived in Orlando, I'd bring it with me all the time if I had to rent a car to drive around Orlando



It was $20 the last time we bought one. It has saved us lots of money over the years, especially after DH retired and DD started living in FL. We are usually there 2-3 times a year.

Maybe some people don't know that if you have a transponder, the toll is cheaper?


----------



## glocker

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I would assume due to the family members and amount of people from the tri state area that have homes or know people in Florida
> 
> Not sure it’s the same way in AZ and TX in that regard. Not sure how many people from those states travel to florida multiple times a year
> 
> Good luck stopping people during the holiday season though


You assume wrongly. 100% political.


----------



## lisa12000

Well if I was allowed to come from the uk i would still come - call me mad etc but from what I’ve seen today I’d feel safer there than I do in many places in my own country


----------



## MaC410

Tjddis said:


> So is that still better than people congregating in front of the castle or on main st waiting for their fp window?



I'm a bit confused why you asked me this question based on my post.


----------



## Pdollar88

rteetz said:


>


This actually looks very nice. My one complaint about BOG is that it always feels very crowded and like I’m eating with the party beside me.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

Leigh L said:


> I ordered these a couple of days ago, they should arrive later this week!
> This brand on Amazon doesn't arrive until mid to late August when I first tried to order them. There are other brands on Amazon but I read some good - and bad - reviews about those. Since I keep seeing this brand positively mentioned here and other reviews were good, decided to give those a try and ordered directly


I just double checked on amazon for this brand because I was looking at them and there is a drop down box for color selections.  The first couple selections aren’t available until mid-August but there are some that will arrive in three days.  I made a selection that will be here Friday July 10th.


----------



## Acup313

Has anyone seen if the pin trading boards are up?


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Ferry is handled in an interesting way.  They make you choose between upper and lower level and they first load upper.  There are markings on thr floor and you choose where to stand.  They unload lower first.  Very efficient


Are they using hand held temp scanners or do they have the thermo one you stand beneath?


----------



## yulilin3

Handheld 


Llama mama said:


> Are they using hand held temp scanners or do they have the thermo one you stand beneath?


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I did see one picture, they took of someone far in the distance of not having their mask on.  It was like they were actively looking, and found someone in that split second.  I mean, I know when I've been to DS or Universal, I would pull my mask down for a split second just to get air if no one was around me



Disney Parks Paparazzi. They’ll hide out in the bushes for hours to get that one picture that will set Twitter ablaze


----------



## Brianstl

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what exactly why, but ever since the closedown, I haven't liked DFB at all


I think for me it is the fact that they have been doing basically the same Six or seven videos for years now.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Handheld


 are you still at the park?


----------



## KayMichigan

Apparently the 1920s John animatronic in Carousel of Progress malfunctioned today, there's footage on Twitter if you search for 'Carousel of Progress'. It started flailing around wildly. Hope they can get it fixed soon!


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> Ferry is handled in an interesting way.  They make you choose between upper and lower level and they first load upper.  There are markings on thr floor and you choose where to stand.  They unload lower first.  Very efficient


If possible, when you return can you find out how the ferry works in the morning heading to the MK?  Is it loading as early as the monorails do?  I've been looking for reports from anyone who took the ferry this morning, but can't find any.  Thanks so much!  I so enjoyed your livestream today!


----------



## Mit88

KayMichigan said:


> Apparently the 1920s John animatronic in Carousel of Progress malfunctioned today, there's footage on Twitter if you search for 'Carousel of Porgress'. It started flailing around wildly. Hope they can get it fixed soon!


----------



## KayMichigan

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507185


  Thanks, I fixed it!


----------



## jsbowl16

KayMichigan said:


> Apparently the 1920s John animatronic in Carousel of Progress malfunctioned today, there's footage on Twitter if you search for 'Carousel of Porgress'. It started flailing around wildly. Hope they can get it fixed soon!


My wife showed me this video put to some head banging music and it was hilarious. Someone commented that he must have had a little too much sasparilla.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## DGsAtBLT

It’s like someone just told him why nobody was there for 4 months.


----------



## hertamaniac

jsbowl16 said:


> My wife showed me this video put to some head banging music and it was hilarious. Someone commented that he must have had a little too much sasparilla.



I was waiting for Beavis to join in.  The dog's timing is spectacular.


----------



## GrrArrgh

osufeth24 said:


> agreed.
> 
> I guess they should never go to a grocery store ever either.
> 
> Been to Universal 3 times since reopen, Disney Springs 3 times, and I felt safer/more spread out there then any grocery store, etc i've been to


I would think the difference is though, you don't spend all day at the grocery store. And you definitely don't do it for several days in a row, like you would at a theme park on vacation. I do agree the average experience at any point in time during the day is probably better than at the grocery with the great unmasked masses, but length of time you're there adds up and so does the number of people you're exposed to. My thought about crowds and bunching is sure, you can avoid them if you see them from the outside, but sometimes they form around you. Then what? You can bail, but is pushing past people to get out safer than staying put where you are? And then there's the sunk cost of the time and effort you put in to be in your spot. It's not fair that other people not paying attention are making it less safe for you to be where you are, so of course the instinct is to not want to lose that time. But you've already lost it, so you have to choose between risking your health and getting on the ride. This all makes me think the parks are better left to locals or at least those who can take or leave any given attraction and not much care.


----------



## jlwise

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!


I don’t have Facebook either


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dev’s video is up if anyone cares.


----------



## brockash

jenjersnap said:


> I have been clinging to the new Bob’s promise! Hope he was sincere.


Lol...gotta say new Bob doesn't seem to give off the genuine vibe.  It'd be great if crowds were as light as today, but I really doubt it.


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224


Hahahahaha


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> are you still at the park?


no, it closed at 7


----------



## Brianstl

KayMichigan said:


> Apparently the 1920s John animatronic in Carousel of Progress malfunctioned today, there's footage on Twitter if you search for 'Carousel of Progress'. It started flailing around wildly. Hope they can get it fixed soon!


It looks like John relapsed again. I hope TWDC gets him the help he needs.


----------



## yulilin3

runningstitch said:


> If possible, when you return can you find out how the ferry works in the morning heading to the MK?  Is it loading as early as the monorails do?  I've been looking for reports from anyone who took the ferry this morning, but can't find any.  Thanks so much!  I so enjoyed your livestream today!


yes, both were open at the same time


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> no, it closed at 7


I missed the first hour you were there, was there a big welcome back ceremony like at Shanghai? Is there a big benefit of being there at opening? It seemed quieter as the day went on


----------



## TwoMisfits

GrrArrgh said:


> I would think the difference is though, you don't spend all day at the grocery store. And you definitely don't do it for several days in a row, like you would at a theme park on vacation. I do agree the average experience at any point in time during the day is probably better than at the grocery with the great unmasked masses, but length of time you're there adds up and so does the number of people you're exposed to. My thought about crowds and bunching is sure, you can avoid them if you see them from the outside, but sometimes they form around you. Then what? You can bail, but is pushing past people to get out safer than staying put where you are? And then there's the sunk cost of the time and effort you put in to be in your spot. It's not fair that other people not paying attention are making it less safe for you to be where you are, so of course the instinct is to not want to lose that time. But you've already lost it, so you have to choose between risking your health and getting on the ride. This all makes me think the parks are better left to locals or at least those who can take or leave any given attraction and not much care.



Yeah, it's like the cruise ship paradigm, but you don't always mix with the same people day by day...but you do spend hours with thousands of them...and then you do it again the next day...while eating and sleeping irregularly, normally in very cramped living conditions.

In a positive health bonus vs cruise ships, you are with a much younger overall population in a wider footprint...and you are in control of your arrival and departure for all aspects of your travel...


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

I’ve heard that the food court at pop century is not doing breakfast. Does anyone know if capt cooks at the poly is open for breakfast? I would love to go there Friday morning before Magic Kingdom opens.  I can pull up the menu online but they didn’t have hours listed for it


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> no, it closed at 7


Dangit, don't know why I thought it was later. Guess I'll find out Thurs


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> Dangit, don't know why I thought it was later. Guess I'll find out Thurs


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Dev’s video is up if anyone cares.



He’s a fan of the castle color, so he gets an A in my book


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224



This is the content I signed up for when I joined Disboards. Epic.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> They got exactly what they wanted from posting that picture. They knew what they were doing.



DFB usually has very positive posts. I haven't paid a ton of attention to them since the lockdown, but it's a little surprising to me. 

These kinds of clusters are bound to happen sometimes, people just have to be smart, avoid it, and try again later.


----------



## marinejjh

rteetz said:


>


Great social distancing.


----------



## Ariel 1715

SaintsManiac said:


> Dev’s video is up if anyone cares.


Made me cry


----------



## Mit88

TropicalDIS said:


> DFB usually has very positive posts. I haven't paid a ton of attention to them since the lockdown, but it's a little surprising to me.
> 
> These kinds of clusters are bound to happen sometimes, people just have to be smart, avoid it, and try again later.



They saw an opportunity to take their brand to the next level. I havent checked, but I would bet they gained quite a bit of new followers today based on that click-bait pic. No page on social media is above doing it, and with the amount of activity that tweet garnered, many other people in MK today are probably envious that it wasnt them that got that picture. 

It could have been handled better, and it probably will be starting tomorrow. It happened, it wasn’t done on purpose by the CMs, it was a momentary lapse. I would have been shocked if today went 100% perfectly. I’m actually surprised that this was the only picture that got major attention


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> I missed the first hour you were there, was there a big welcome back ceremony like at Shanghai? Is there a big benefit of being there at opening? It seemed quieter as the day went on


No ceremony, but all the CM were on Main Street welcoming us back home. I was on the very first monorail to arrive so it was super empty, walked right on to everything, including PP  you can watch the stream from the beginning since it's on FB now


----------



## wareagle57

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> Guess they had a lot of cancelations.
> If resort guests aren't going to fill the parks, local APs very much want those spots! We're hoping they'll move the spots to the AP calendar 48 hours in advance.



I’m thinking day of. If they do it in advance I hope they announce it. I just want to know what they’ll do so I know if I need to cancel one of my 3 current ones.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> Great social distancing.



Go find another picture from today that looks like this and try again. I’ll wait


----------



## TropicalDIS

yulilin3 said:


> yes, both were open at the same time


Thanks for your reports today @yulilin3 

Did you get any merch?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Count me in with those who think clusters are bound to happen for a few reasons - distancing to the proper degree and never coming closer is unnatural to everything we’ve known up until this point and requires conscious thought not to do it so there will be slip ups, some people will just not be putting any effort in unless they’re forced by CM, and in practice there may be bottleneck areas at various times/places.

It’s why proper mask wearing is so important, and why it’s something we just need to deal with as much as we possibly can (in Disney and out). Despite everyone’s best efforts it’s near impossible to *always* keep a safe distance away from people, especially if you’re actively going places with crowds and not just popping into the grocery store once a week.

Sorry M word haters. They’re why we can sit here today gushing over characters, the castle, and rabid Disney ducks.


----------



## hertamaniac

Norwegian Cruise Lines and Royal Caribbean team up to make an expert safety panel for getting their ships sailing again.

https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/norwegian-royal-caribbean-healthy-sail-panel-safer-ships


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 507193


Oh I know, I was just thinking it was later and wanna ask if she could look for something


----------



## MrsSmith07

@yulilin3 Did you notice if they were still doing popcorn buckets? Curious if they're allowing refills.


----------



## yulilin3

TropicalDIS said:


> Thanks for your reports today @yulilin3
> 
> Did you get any merch?


no, I'm pretty broke and this is one of the reasons I live stream  I did eat my nutella fruit waffle from Sleepy Hollow so it was a succesfull day  
We're going to have videos on SiDisney about safety and social distancing procedures, one about the surprise character parades, a look all around the castle,  make sure to subscribe to the channel on youtube. Not sure if anyone else from the DisUnplugged team was there today


----------



## yulilin3

MrsSmith07 said:


> @yulilin3 Did you notice if they were still doing popcorn buckets? Curious if they're allowing refills.


I did not see any buckets at all and they are selling popcorn


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> No ceremony, but all the CM were on Main Street welcoming us back home. I was on the very first monorail to arrive so it was super empty, walked right on to everything, including PP  you can watch the stream from the beginning since it's on FB now


Great thanks!  I see what you mean, it was VERY empty first thing. But I know you said that parking was a cluster this morning and TONS of people were trying to get to the park at the same time, how did that all disperse so quickly?


----------



## TropicalDIS

yulilin3 said:


> no, I'm pretty broke and this is one of the reasons I live stream  I did eat my nutella fruit waffle from Sleepy Hollow so it was a succesfull day
> We're going to have videos on SiDisney about safety and social distancing procedures, one about the surprise character parades, a look all around the castle,  make sure to subscribe to the channel on youtube. Not sure if anyone else from the DisUnplugged team was there today



Many thanks for your livestream! That Nutella fruit waffle sounds amazing, never had it.

I will check it out. Thanks Yulilin, look forward to your next report!


----------



## wareagle57

Just got home from a full day. I was the first car in the parking lot this morning (after being told to circle the speedway twice) and I think on the first monorail. Several people passed me on the way to security so I’m not 100% sure.

We did every ride other than Jungle Cruise and the Mark Twain. We did Mine train and the mountains twice each and Space 4 times. I’m not sure why Space was a walk-on all day but BTMR and Splash had 30-50 posted waits after noon. Maybe BTMR was the recipient of Splash hype. 

We didn’t head straight for a ride like normal but soaked up Main Street and took pictures. The wall of CMs welcoming us back almost brought me to tears. It was magical. We went back to Main Street to rent a locker after our first ride on Splash and stocking up on Splash gear. I wish we had just chilled on MS more because I missed a lot of the characters but we did see tink and the move it shakeit crew.

At the end of the day the Fab 5 and move it shake it crew were on top of the train station waving goodbye. if this becomes a daily thing and you don’t want to miss it, get there BEFORE closing. We walked up right at the end because we got one last ride in and we’re taking pictures.

MAIN STREET IS THE PLACE TO BE. I might be biased because that’s my land, but I loved it before I worked there and I just felt the most Disney Magic there today with special interactions. Seriously something new every 20 minutes.

The rest of the park was great with how empty it was, but nothing extra special about it other than that. I still wouldn’t recommend people visit right now if you only come every so often. But for regulars, the empty walkways just makes for a very special day. Even if the lines had been long (they weren’t) I would have easily agreed to the trade off of never having to get within 6 feet of anyone.

At about 6:30 Mine Train said 30 minutes but it was a literal walk-in. As in, we walked 100% straight through and boarded immediately. I was wondering if there were even 1000 people in the park at this point. It was an absolute ghost town until we hit Main Street, which still wasn’t that crowded.

I may or may not have spent more on merch today (before 50% off)  than I have in the last 10 years combined. I am super frugal and rarely buy anything. But that 50% off made things way too tempting.

Finally... Complaints. I really don’t have many. Guests were great with their masks. I saw very few noses out and I don’t think I saw anyone with them off. Of course these are mostly CMs so it’s expected. Boarding the monorail was a bit of a clusterf but it was literally their first attempt at it. They’ll figure it out. My only nitpick would be that Disney needs to add social distancing markers to the exit queues. ESPECIALLY Space Mountain. It’s so long and narrow so you are 100% guaranteed to be slowed down more than someone else will like. We kept 6 feet behind the people no matter how slow, but people behind us sometimes were breathing down our necks. I stopped to let them pass but they still didn’t get it. I really think some people just don’t understand rather than not caring.

Overall, it was a much needed and amazing return to the most magical place on earth since we left the evening of March 15. I can’t wait to go back Thursday and just soak it in and relax.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I’ve heard that the food court at pop century is not doing breakfast. Does anyone know if capt cooks at the poly is open for breakfast? I would love to go there Friday morning before Magic Kingdom opens.  I can pull up the menu online but they didn’t have hours listed for it


You were given incorrect information.  *Pop IS open for breakfast*, just offering a reduced menu.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/pop-century-resort/everything-pop-dining/menus/


----------



## jkh36619

Amy11401 said:


> I am not on Facebook either.



No Facebook here either. Or Twitter or Snapchat or anything. Just read and post on a small handful of forums. Life is less stressful.


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> Just got home from a full day. I was the first car in the parking lot this morning (after being told to circle the speedway twice) and I think on the first monorail. Several people passed me on the way to security so I’m not 100% sure.
> 
> We did every ride other than Jungle Cruise and the Mark Twain. We did Mine train and the mountains twice each and Space 4 times. I’m not sure why Space was a walk-on all day but BTMR and Splash had 30-50 posted waits after noon. Maybe BTMR was the recipient of Splash hype.
> 
> We didn’t head straight for a ride like normal but soaked up Main Street and took pictures. The wall of CMs welcoming us back almost brought me to tears. It was magical. We went back to Main Street to rent a locker after our first ride on Splash and stocking up on Splash gear. I wish we had just chilled on MS more because I missed a lot of the characters but we did see tink and the move it shakeit crew.
> 
> At the end of the day the Fab 5 and move it shake it crew were on top of the train station waving goodbye. if this becomes a daily thing and you don’t want to miss it, get there BEFORE closing. We walked up right at the end because we got one last ride in and we’re taking pictures.
> 
> MAIN STREET IS THE PLACE TO BE. I might be biased because that’s my land, but I loved it before I worked there and I just felt the most Disney Magic there today with special interactions. Seriously something new every 20 minutes.
> 
> The rest of the park was great with how empty it was, but nothing extra special about it other than that. I still wouldn’t recommend people visit right now if you only come every so often. But for regulars, the empty walkways just makes for a very special day. Even if the lines had been long (they weren’t) I would have easily agreed to the trade off of never having to get within 6 feet of anyone.
> 
> At about 6:30 Mine Train said 30 minutes but it was a literal walk-in. As in, we walked 100% straight through and boarded immediately. I was wondering if there were even 1000 people in the park at this point. It was an absolute ghost town until we hit Main Street, which still wasn’t that crowded.
> 
> I may or may not have spent more on merch today (before 50% off)  than I have in the last 10 years combined. I am super frugal and rarely buy anything. But that 50% off made things way too tempting.
> 
> Finally... Complaints. I really don’t have many. Guests were great with their masks. I saw very few noses out and I don’t think I saw anyone with them off. Of course these are mostly CMs so it’s expected. Boarding the monorail was a bit of a clusterf but it was literally their first attempt at it. They’ll figure it out. My only nitpick would be that Disney needs to add social distancing markers to the exit queues. ESPECIALLY Space Mountain. It’s so long and narrow so you are 100% guaranteed to be slowed down more than someone else will like. We kept 6 feet behind the people no matter how slow, but people behind us sometimes were breathing down our necks. I stopped to let them pass but they still didn’t get it. I really think some people just don’t understand rather than not caring.
> 
> Overall, it was a much needed and amazing return to the most magical place on earth since we left the evening of March 15. I can’t wait to go back Thursday and just soak it in and relax.


Thanks for the review of the NEW Disney!  And best wishes returning back to work to make memories for the rest of us soon!


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583868924428289


I hope those ppl are in one party! If not, why is social distancing such a hard concept?!!


----------



## imjustafatkid

wareagle57 said:


> Just got home from a full day. I was the first car in the parking lot this morning (after being told to circle the speedway twice) and I think on the first monorail. Several people passed me on the way to security so I’m not 100% sure.
> 
> We did every ride other than Jungle Cruise and the Mark Twain. We did Mine train and the mountains twice each and Space 4 times. I’m not sure why Space was a walk-on all day but BTMR and Splash had 30-50 posted waits after noon. Maybe BTMR was the recipient of Splash hype.
> 
> We didn’t head straight for a ride like normal but soaked up Main Street and took pictures. The wall of CMs welcoming us back almost brought me to tears. It was magical. We went back to Main Street to rent a locker after our first ride on Splash and stocking up on Splash gear. I wish we had just chilled on MS more because I missed a lot of the characters but we did see tink and the move it shakeit crew.
> 
> At the end of the day the Fab 5 and move it shake it crew were on top of the train station waving goodbye. if this becomes a daily thing and you don’t want to miss it, get there BEFORE closing. We walked up right at the end because we got one last ride in and we’re taking pictures.
> 
> MAIN STREET IS THE PLACE TO BE. I might be biased because that’s my land, but I loved it before I worked there and I just felt the most Disney Magic there today with special interactions. Seriously something new every 20 minutes.
> 
> The rest of the park was great with how empty it was, but nothing extra special about it other than that. I still wouldn’t recommend people visit right now if you only come every so often. But for regulars, the empty walkways just makes for a very special day. Even if the lines had been long (they weren’t) I would have easily agreed to the trade off of never having to get within 6 feet of anyone.
> 
> At about 6:30 Mine Train said 30 minutes but it was a literal walk-in. As in, we walked 100% straight through and boarded immediately. I was wondering if there were even 1000 people in the park at this point. It was an absolute ghost town until we hit Main Street, which still wasn’t that crowded.
> 
> I may or may not have spent more on merch today (before 50% off)  than I have in the last 10 years combined. I am super frugal and rarely buy anything. But that 50% off made things way too tempting.
> 
> Finally... Complaints. I really don’t have many. Guests were great with their masks. I saw very few noses out and I don’t think I saw anyone with them off. Of course these are mostly CMs so it’s expected. Boarding the monorail was a bit of a clusterf but it was literally their first attempt at it. They’ll figure it out. My only nitpick would be that Disney needs to add social distancing markers to the exit queues. ESPECIALLY Space Mountain. It’s so long and narrow so you are 100% guaranteed to be slowed down more than someone else will like. We kept 6 feet behind the people no matter how slow, but people behind us sometimes were breathing down our necks. I stopped to let them pass but they still didn’t get it. I really think some people just don’t understand rather than not caring.
> 
> Overall, it was a much needed and amazing return to the most magical place on earth since we left the evening of March 15. I can’t wait to go back Thursday and just soak it in and relax.



Every part of your story from today makes me super excited. I hope it's still dead like this in August.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> I hope those ppl are in one party! If not, why is social distancing such a hard concept?!!


We obviously don’t know that but for more context I have yet to see another photo like this anywhere. Today seemed to go very well in terms of compliance.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Great thanks!  I see what you mean, it was VERY empty first thing. But I know you said that parking was a cluster this morning and TONS of people were trying to get to the park at the same time, how did that all disperse so quickly?


They scattered people loading monorail and ferry 
So they group you before you even go on thre ramps,  no cluster of people on the loading platforms


----------



## yulilin3

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2438974823068128&id=100008669016411Here's the link of small world boat getting cleaned


----------



## LSUmiss

mrsap said:


> ☹ I wish I could watch them!! I am probably one of the few people in the world that does not have Facebook!


I don’t!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t!



I think that’s like 15 of us that have said that we don’t have Facebook. I think that’s a sign @yulilin3 that you need to bring your content to YouTube for us all to enjoy and appreciate


----------



## mrsap

Mit88 said:


> I think that’s like 15 of us that have said that we don’t have Facebook. I think that’s a sign @yulilin3 that you need to bring your content to YouTube for us all to enjoy and appreciate



Yyeeess! I second that!! I’d definitely subscribe!!


----------



## marinejjh

Mit88 said:


> Go find another picture from today that looks like this and try again. I’ll wait


I'm not there, so it would be hard to find another picture. I'm sure we will see many more like this in a few days.


----------



## yulilin3

mrsap said:


> Yyeeess! I second that!! I’d definitely subscribe!!


Don't want to derail the thread.  I enjoy streaming on fb because ther chat features just flows better and for whatever reason,  my phone works best on fb. Have you guys tried watching even without an account? I thought i opened it up for everyone to watch even without an account.


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> Don't want to derail the thread.  I enjoy streaming on fb because ther chat features just flows better and for whatever reason,  my phone works best on fb. Have you guys tried watching even without an account? I thought i opened it up for everyone to watch even without an account.



I tried twice the last time you said you were streaming and I was not able to open it. I’ll definitely try again the next time you stream.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> I'm not there, so it would be hard to find another picture. I'm sure we will see many more like this in a few days.



But you found and had an opinion of the 1, singular picture...and you weren’t there. So that doesn’t make sense

You sound like a real Disney fan with that second sentence, almost as if you can’t wait to see “many more” in the next few days


----------



## marinejjh

Mit88 said:


> But you found and had an opinion of the 1, singular picture...and you weren’t there. So that doesn’t make sense
> 
> You sound like a real Disney fan with that second sentence, almost as if you can’t wait to see “many more” in the next few days


I wi definitely make a point if I see pictures like that, especially when they open. It makes zero sense with Disney trying to implement things to make guests safe if they dont follow through. It makes an appearance that the CM cant even follow directions.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just watched a Vlog that showed Rabbit on a trolley car this morning. I know he's really rare.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> you hearing anything on whats being posted on the other board, from the guy who "supposedly" has inside info saying:
> 
> _*"Disney's purchase orders suggest they believe they will not stay open permanently. I'll try to post more if I'm allowed later this week. "*_


This makes sense. Reduced capacity, reduced menu offerings, reduced shopping/dining locations, the orders wouldn't need to be as large. Also, even though I'm sure Disney hopes to stay open (and I hope it does!) it makes sense to not place needlessly enormous orders in iffy times. Supply chain disruption may have also changed what is available to order which could make the numbers appear skewed. 



Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224



This is one of the greatest things I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> I wi definitely make a point if I see pictures like that, especially when they open. It makes zero sense with Disney trying to implement things to make guests safe if they dont follow through. It makes an appearance that the CM cant even follow directions.



So you’re willing to criticize on the 1% bad, but unwilling to praise them for the 99% good?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Doingitagain said:


> Please note that you can make reservations for dining inside a park even though you don't have a park reservation.  But you will need a park reservation to enter the park to actually use it.


The quote is from another thread, but I was shocked by that and wondering if it’s news or rumor? There is no check for a Park rez when making an in-park ADR?


----------



## marinejjh

Mit88 said:


> So you’re willing to criticize on the 1% bad, but unwilling to praise them for the 99% good?


Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Don't want to derail the thread.  I enjoy streaming on fb because ther chat features just flows better and for whatever reason,  my phone works best on fb. Have you guys tried watching even without an account? I thought i opened it up for everyone to watch even without an account.




This is what I get when I try. I totally understand why you prefer streaming on there. Just figured I’d toss out the possibility of YouTube streams, I’d love to check out some of your content.


----------



## osufeth24

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.


lol, there's tons out there showing that. Not hard to find


----------



## Marthasor

marinejjh said:


> I wi definitely make a point if I see pictures like that, especially when they open. It makes zero sense with Disney trying to implement things to make guests safe if they dont follow through. It makes an appearance that the CM cant even follow directions.



It's a static picture taken at a very precise moment in time.  We have no idea what transpired immediately after this picture was taken.  Did a CM working the ride come out and remind people to social distance?  Did the line move and the group disperse?  Did someone in the group realize what they were doing and began to create more room? At what point do guests take personal responsibility and social distance themselves?  If I had been at the entrance at that point in time, I would have simply removed myself and my family from the situation.  This is, literally, the only photo that seems to have appeared on the internet that points to anyone not following rules today.  Countless videos and photos suggest this is not the norm at all.  There are not CMs policing every area of every line.


----------



## everreal15

wareagle57 said:


> Just got home from a full day. I was the first car in the parking lot this morning (after being told to circle the speedway twice) and I think on the first monorail. Several people passed me on the way to security so I’m not 100% sure.
> 
> We did every ride other than Jungle Cruise and the Mark Twain. We did Mine train and the mountains twice each and Space 4 times. I’m not sure why Space was a walk-on all day but BTMR and Splash had 30-50 posted waits after noon. Maybe BTMR was the recipient of Splash hype.
> 
> We didn’t head straight for a ride like normal but soaked up Main Street and took pictures. The wall of CMs welcoming us back almost brought me to tears. It was magical. We went back to Main Street to rent a locker after our first ride on Splash and stocking up on Splash gear. I wish we had just chilled on MS more because I missed a lot of the characters but we did see tink and the move it shakeit crew.
> 
> At the end of the day the Fab 5 and move it shake it crew were on top of the train station waving goodbye. if this becomes a daily thing and you don’t want to miss it, get there BEFORE closing. We walked up right at the end because we got one last ride in and we’re taking pictures.
> 
> MAIN STREET IS THE PLACE TO BE. I might be biased because that’s my land, but I loved it before I worked there and I just felt the most Disney Magic there today with special interactions. Seriously something new every 20 minutes.
> 
> The rest of the park was great with how empty it was, but nothing extra special about it other than that. I still wouldn’t recommend people visit right now if you only come every so often. But for regulars, the empty walkways just makes for a very special day. Even if the lines had been long (they weren’t) I would have easily agreed to the trade off of never having to get within 6 feet of anyone.
> 
> At about 6:30 Mine Train said 30 minutes but it was a literal walk-in. As in, we walked 100% straight through and boarded immediately. I was wondering if there were even 1000 people in the park at this point. It was an absolute ghost town until we hit Main Street, which still wasn’t that crowded.
> 
> I may or may not have spent more on merch today (before 50% off)  than I have in the last 10 years combined. I am super frugal and rarely buy anything. But that 50% off made things way too tempting.
> 
> Finally... Complaints. I really don’t have many. Guests were great with their masks. I saw very few noses out and I don’t think I saw anyone with them off. Of course these are mostly CMs so it’s expected. Boarding the monorail was a bit of a clusterf but it was literally their first attempt at it. They’ll figure it out. My only nitpick would be that Disney needs to add social distancing markers to the exit queues. ESPECIALLY Space Mountain. It’s so long and narrow so you are 100% guaranteed to be slowed down more than someone else will like. We kept 6 feet behind the people no matter how slow, but people behind us sometimes were breathing down our necks. I stopped to let them pass but they still didn’t get it. I really think some people just don’t understand rather than not caring.
> 
> Overall, it was a much needed and amazing return to the most magical place on earth since we left the evening of March 15. I can’t wait to go back Thursday and just soak it in and relax.



Thank you sooo much for sharing your day with us. It sounded wonderful. 

For opening day I think it went very very well ( I watched ResortTV1 most of the day while I worked). I'm sure they will make adjustments to the areas that people have noted and do their best to get it right. The rest is up to guests to follow through too. 

I was a bit disheartened today by the extension of the quarantine for NY but fortunately my trip isn't until Sept 16th and I'm really hoping we don't have to move again.


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival's Mardi Gras debut delayed at Port Canaveral. 

This is the one Carnival ship that intrigues me, but I'm still not getting on that coaster. 

https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...-canaveral-delayed-until-february/5389336002/


----------



## Marthasor

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.



There are many people who were there today who already posted in this thread that they saw no one behaving like that random group at 7DMT today.


----------



## RWinNOLA

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.



If you were paying attention and not just looking from the negative it would be easy to find many such instances of compliance not only in posts but    also from videos posted throughout the day.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.





That was very, very easy. Would you like some more? There’s plenty of them. Or are you going to claim the people that are clearly in the same party arent 6ft apart?


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> No ceremony, but all the CM were on Main Street welcoming us back home. I was on the very first monorail to arrive so it was super empty, walked right on to everything, including PP  you can watch the stream from the beginning since it's on FB now


Any idea on what time the first monorail ran?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

scrappinginontario said:


> You were given incorrect information.  *Pop IS open for breakfast*, just offering a reduced menu.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/pop-century-resort/everything-pop-dining/menus/


Phew!  Hopefully it’s safe to assume that Capt Cook’s is open, then.


----------



## Katrina Y

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.


Do you just troll this forum in order to try to stir up negativity? This is a Rhetorical question, no need to answer.


----------



## Amy11401

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.


You can also go on YouTube and watch videos that people put up from today.  I watched ResortTV1 for most of the day and saw people social distancing the whole time.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So with the SDMT photo yes it's a bad look that those individuals weren't social distancing appropriately, but it appears to me from what I saw all of them were at least wearing appropriate face coverings.

Most likely a case of the ride reopening and the normal rush back to a ride while neglecting the abnormal situation we're in.


----------



## everreal15

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.



Go back and rewatch parts of live streams from today. The vast majority of guests where following guidelines. A few blips on the radar shouldn't define the entire experience for the day. 

The line for Splash Mountain was way beyond the ride entrance and people were following social distancing. There are many other examples of this today.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> Lol me too.
> 
> Weird, but I kind of hope this person is serious. But only because I’d love to see the video of Disney and the CMs making an example of someone thinking they’re above the rules. But chances are this was posted from a troll account



What if they ARE serious - and they actually work for DFB and this is all part of some clickbait campaign?!?


----------



## Vern60

Sometimes I think I'd like to be reincarnated as a troll, seems like it'd be pretty easy to get folks riled up these days. 
I did watch a good bit of ResortTV1 stream today, (I'm another one with near zero social media presence), which was nice but I have to get used to the absence of crowds


----------



## jsbowl16

marinejjh said:


> Do you have some pictures of people complying? Post some of those with guests 6' apart with masks. Good luck.


You will be at the beach this summer where everyone always social distances 100 percent of the time and everyone always wears masks so why are you even worried about WDW?


----------



## disneyfan150

Ariel 1715 said:


> Made me cry


I haven't watched Dev's video yet, but Yulilin's stream made me cry like a baby! I'd better get the tissues for round #2.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

hertamaniac said:


> Looks like a go for Saturday.
> 
> In a statement on Tuesday, Disney’s Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Pamela Hymel, said new requirements from temperature checks, to face coverings and extra sanitation would enable guests to enjoy Disney World “responsibly.”
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...pening-is-on-track-for-saturday-idUSKBN248301


Good!  COVID is going to be with us for a while before a vaccine and we have to find a responsible path between ignorance and lockdown.  Here’s hoping WDW (and their guests) can help set that example!


----------



## Jothmas

Perdita&Pongo said:


> The quote is from another thread, but I was shocked by that and wondering if it’s news or rumor? There is no check for a Park rez when making an in-park ADR?


It would make sense to let someone get their preferred ADRs first, and then let them get the matching park passes afterward. The ADRs for popular restaurants are more scarce and a person may want to select their park for a given day based on the ADRs they were able to get.


----------



## one_cat

Watching the live streams today it occurs to me there is no way they will be able to gradually increase attendance.  Social distancing will require very limited attendance as a constant until social distancing is no longer necessary.


----------



## Clockwork

LSUmiss said:


> So are they going to send a bill to out of state ppl?


They send it to whoever the car is registered too, in LA they won’t do anything because they don’t have a policy in place.


----------



## MrsBooch

one_cat said:


> Watching the live streams today it occurs to me there is no way they will be able to gradually increase attendance.  Social distancing will require very limited attendance as a constant until social distancing is no longer necessary.



what makes you say that?


----------



## one_cat

MrsBooch said:


> what makes you say that?


Let’s see if I can explain my thought.    social distancing is not a continuum.  You can’t decide that in September it is 6 feet but in October 4 feet is good enough.  And certainly you cannot gradually increase crowds on Main Street and in stores where a certain number of people per 100 square feet is ok in September but more is ok in October.  Social distance is binary.  Either you do it or you don’t.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Clockwork

one_cat said:


> Let’s see if I can explain my thought.    social distancing is not a continuum.  You can’t decide that in September it is 6 feet but in October 4 feet is good enough.  And certainly you cannot gradually increase crowds on Main Street and in stores where a certain number of people per 100 square feet is ok in September but more is ok in October.  Social distance is binary.  Either you do it or you don’t.  Does that make sense?


Makes sense to me, I don’t think they plan on increasing attendance, if anything they may limit it more. I don’t think they’ll release more tickets or rooms unless they have abysmal attendance.


----------



## AmberMV

DPB new video 





And this part at the end threw me for a loop.  Not because it was new information, as Disney has said over and over that quarantines are not to be done on Disney property, but because they blatantly say "Reschedule if you are restricted by any quarantine orders"


----------



## one_cat

AmberMV said:


> DPB new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this part at the end threw me for a loop.  Not because it was new information, as Disney has said over and over that quarantines are not to be done on Disney property, but because they blatantly say "Reschedule if you are restricted by any quarantine orders"
> View attachment 507242


Certainly not a surprise.  That’s our plan if one of us gets sick.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> DPB new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this part at the end threw me for a loop.  Not because it was new information, as Disney has said over and over that quarantines are not to be done on Disney property, but because they blatantly say "Reschedule if you are restricted by any quarantine orders"
> View attachment 507242



Too bad they aren’t actually doing anything to enforce it (so far) so people are all over various online groups proudly stating they they’re coming anyways.


----------



## MrsBooch

one_cat said:


> Let’s see if I can explain my thought.    social distancing is not a continuum.  You can’t decide that in September it is 6 feet but in October 4 feet is good enough.  And certainly you cannot gradually increase crowds on Main Street and in stores where a certain number of people per 100 square feet is ok in September but more is ok in October.  Social distance is binary.  Either you do it or you don’t.  Does that make sense?



ok...while i do understand you - I don't know why today would be a good indication of not being able to increase?

What I was asking is why did TODAY tip you off? Do you think that today's number is about as high as they will go? Because in my opinion- it was pretty empty. I am sure there are people working for Disney who did the exact binary math you're talking about down to the square footage. They already know about how much space a typical guest occupies, and how much time they spend occupying it.  They know ride patterns, crowd patterns, and I assure you they already know how high they can go. They will definitely increase attendance capacity, and based off what I saw today - they can fit quite a bit more in and still maintain their spaces.


----------



## wareagle57

It’s been a long day, but I couldn’t let myself just go to sleep without reading comments from here and more importantly other sources.

I think the comments and posts I’ve read outside of Disboards are unbelievably sensationalized, egregious, judgmental, and worst of all not based on actual experience.

I give Disney crap all the time. But based on what I’ve seen in the last 2-4 hours; just be aware that we are about to be under a full fledged attack over the most anecdotal and rare occurrences and pictures anyone can find.

I would be totally ok with waiting to open the parks. But that’s not my call or anyone else’s call here. Trying to act like the worst of the worst from day 1 of PREVIEWS (which are in place to help work out the kinks before actually opening to the public) are evidence that Disney is killing us all, makes me absolutely sick


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> It’s been a long day, but I couldn’t let myself just go to sleep without reading comments from here and more importantly other sources.
> 
> I think the comments and posts I’ve read outside of Disboards are unbelievably sensationalized, egregious, judgmental, and worst of all not based on actual experience.
> 
> I give Disney crap all the time. But based on what I’ve seen in the last 2-4 hours; just be aware that we are about to be under a full fledged attack over the most anecdotal and rare occurrences and pictures anyone can find.
> 
> I would be totally ok with waiting to open the parks. But that’s not my call or anyone else’s call here. Trying to act like the worst of the worst from day 1 of PREVIEWS (which are in place to help work out the kinks before actually opening to the public) are evidence that Disney is killing us all, makes me absolutely sick



What gets me are the people who see things like the DFB picture and are like “if that’s how things are I’m cancelling!!”

Is it scary or does it speak to Disney marketing (or both) how people were actually planning to go to Florida in its current state thinking that Disney could make it virtually risk free to the point that a picture like that couldn’t even have the opportunity to be taken? Know what you’re walking into, people. It is riskier than staying home, you are going to a theme park with thousands of other people. Be okay with that risk if you are going.


----------



## wareagle57

DGsAtBLT said:


> What gets me are the people who see things like the DFB picture and are like “if that’s how things are I’m cancelling!!”
> 
> Is it scary or does it speak to Disney marketing (or both) how people were actually planning to go to Florida in its current state thinking that Disney could make it virtually risk free to the point that a picture like that couldn’t even have the opportunity to be taken? Know what you’re walking into, people. It is riskier than staying home, you are going to a theme park with thousands of other people. Be okay with that risk if you are going.



The privilege to have expert and first hand knowledge on a subject like something as trivial as Disney Park Ops has helped make it abundantly clear and depressing to me how hypocritical and judgemental the world is. I try to keep an open mind on everything and realize that ultimately I know nothing. But the court of public opinion is loud an vicious. I don’t necessarily care how wrong people outside of this message board are about their Disney opinions. But seeing people with no idea what they are talking about rip us to shreds makes me want to take a step back from my other opinions.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> DPB new video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this part at the end threw me for a loop.  Not because it was new information, as Disney has said over and over that quarantines are not to be done on Disney property, but because they blatantly say "Reschedule if you are restricted by any quarantine orders"
> View attachment 507242


That may be to protect them from the liability of encouraging people to violate state requirements.


----------



## Anna_Sh

wareagle57 said:


> It’s been a long day, but I couldn’t let myself just go to sleep without reading comments from here and more importantly other sources.
> 
> I think the comments and posts I’ve read outside of Disboards are unbelievably sensationalized, egregious, judgmental, and worst of all not based on actual experience.
> 
> I give Disney crap all the time. But based on what I’ve seen in the last 2-4 hours; just be aware that we are about to be under a full fledged attack over the most anecdotal and rare occurrences and pictures anyone can find.
> 
> I would be totally ok with waiting to open the parks. But that’s not my call or anyone else’s call here. Trying to act like the worst of the worst from day 1 of PREVIEWS (which are in place to help work out the kinks before actually opening to the public) are evidence that Disney is killing us all, makes me absolutely sick


Thank you for sharing your experiences today.  I’m sorry the judgmental idiots are out in force, but many of us can see the work Disney is putting in and appreciate it.


----------



## Anna_Sh

hertamaniac said:


> Looks like a go for Saturday.
> 
> In a statement on Tuesday, Disney’s Chief Medical Officer, Dr. Pamela Hymel, said new requirements from temperature checks, to face coverings and extra sanitation would enable guests to enjoy Disney World “responsibly.”
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...pening-is-on-track-for-saturday-idUSKBN248301


As far as I can tell, this makes it pretty much official that Disney’s going full steam ahead.  This is the kind of progressive marketing that a company does when they’re really serious about getting their message across.  My guess is that we’ll get other announcements/videos that will reinforce their commitment to safely opening right up to the big days.


----------



## shoegal9

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Phew!  Hopefully it’s safe to assume that Capt Cook’s is open, then.


Capt. Cooks is open 24 hours.


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> There’s a large portion of that crowd today that aren’t CMs..


aren't they guests of CM? I don't know if CMs are responsible for their guests behavior.





one_cat said:


> Let’s see if I can explain my thought.    social distancing is not a continuum.  You can’t decide that in September it is 6 feet but in October 4 feet is good enough.  And certainly you cannot gradually increase crowds on Main Street and in stores where a certain number of people per 100 square feet is ok in September but more is ok in October.  Social distance is binary.  Either you do it or you don’t.  Does that make sense?


The question is how long can a properly masked individual be close to another properly masked individual without a high risk factor. A few seconds while passing another guest? The next row on iasw for a few minutes? On the next row of a bus for a 10 minute bus ride? Next to another guest seated and belted in a hotel elevator?

Its possible enforcement of mask rules might allow closer distancing for a short period of time.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

NoTime42 said:


> In case others wonder....
> 2 years ago, I finally ordered a free E-Pass sticker (with an account deposit) online (e-pass works on both e-pass and SunPass.). I wonder why I didn’t order that years ago.
> They also make an UNI transponder that works with the EZ-Pass systems in most Eastern states.
> “
> With Uni, drivers can travel on toll roads from Florida to Maine and west to Illinois without having to stop at tollbooths to pay with cash or use different transponders. Uni is accepted on all toll roads and most bridges throughout Florida, Georgia, North Carolina, Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland, Delaware, New Jersey, New York, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Maine, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois and Kentucky.”


I have the EZ-Pass Plus and I love it.  When I lived in MD I had a traditional EZ-Pass, but after I moved to SC it would have cost me $5 per month to keep it unless I had a certain amount of charges each month.  We don't have tolls here, so I knew that I wouldn't meet the threshold so I canceled it. On a trip driving down to WDW I saw the billboard, googled it as soon as I got home, and was sold.  No monthly fee, and I zip thru the tolls all up and down the coast when I travel.  The only thing that I don't benefit from is the discounted tolls in the state where a traditional toll pass is tied to (which I used to get in MD).


----------



## crayon3448

Lewisc said:


> aren't they guests of CM? I don't know if CMs are responsible for their guests behavior.
> The question is how long can a properly masked individual be close to another properly masked individual without a high risk factor. A few seconds while passing another guest? The next row on iasw for a few minutes? On the next row of a bus for a 10 minute bus ride? Next to another guest seated and belted in a hotel elevator?
> 
> Its possible enforcement of mask rules might allow closer distancing for a short period of time.


It seems like everyone is saying different things, but I read an article and this stuck with me. "Wearing a cloth mask does not protect you much if you’re in close contact with someone who is COVID-19 contagious. It may give you 20 minutes, instead of 10, to avoid contracting the disease."  The expert explains it a bit more, but that sums it up.

I work in health care and our hospital has said if you are both masked, it is okay to ride in an evelator with another person, since you're together for such a short period of time.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Count me in with those who think clusters are bound to happen for a few reasons - distancing to the proper degree and never coming closer is unnatural to everything we’ve known up until this point and requires conscious thought not to do it so there will be slip ups, some people will just not be putting any effort in unless they’re forced by CM, and in practice there may be bottleneck areas at various times/places.
> 
> It’s why proper mask wearing is so important, and why it’s something we just need to deal with as much as we possibly can (in Disney and out). Despite everyone’s best efforts it’s near impossible to *always* keep a safe distance away from people, especially if you’re actively going places with crowds and not just popping into the grocery store once a week.
> 
> Sorry M word haters. They’re why we can sit here today gushing over characters, the castle, and rabid Disney ducks.


Seriously.  I'm trying to imagine a scenario where short of having a taser and shooting it into a quickly forming group, what can be accomplished in less than a couple of minutes.  I would imagine that anytime that there's a thunderstorm people will forget the rules of social distancing for the first little bit, and it will be a free for all that the CMs will have to unravel.  Same with when an attraction line opens back up, or any of the other dozens of things that happen in the course of being in a theme park. We've been doing this for 4 months now, and we still have people who forget social distancing every single day at our golf course, and that's without masks. Visitors have to go into this knowing that compliance will always be less than 100%.....and not necessarily because guests are selfish and entitled, or that Disney is turning a blind eye.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

hertamaniac said:


> Carnival's Mardi Gras debut delayed at Port Canaveral.
> 
> This is the one Carnival ship that intrigues me, but I'm still not getting on that coaster.
> 
> https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...-canaveral-delayed-until-february/5389336002/


I had the Mardi Gras and the Radiance canceled on the same day, LOL!  Truth be told, I wasn't really surprised or disappointed.


----------



## snicketfan

You couldn't pay me enough to go to WDW this Saturday, and I'm seriously rethinking my February 2020 trip that would have been years in the making.  The pictures I am seeing from yesterday show that WDW does not care to strictly enforce its own rules.  I've seen the line crowding photo at 7DMT and the lack of masks on dancing cast members in videos (exercising really causes droplets to spread farther).  I also don't trust that WDW is going to enforce its mask rules with visitors.  They are too worried about hurting people's precious feelings to be strict with people.


----------



## MrsBooch

snicketfan said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to go to WDW this Saturday, and I'm seriously rethinking my February 2020 trip that would have been years in the making.  The pictures I am seeing from yesterday show that WDW does not care to strictly enforce its own rules.  I've seen the line crowding photo at 7DMT and the lack of masks on dancing cast members in videos (exercising really causes droplets to spread farther).  I also don't trust that WDW is going to enforce its mask rules with visitors.  They are too worried about hurting people's precious feelings to be strict with people.



seriously? I can point you to 9 hours of live stream yesterday where you won’t see another line like that and we heard first hand from people posting right here...there was one cluster caught on camera. One. From the whole day - one pic was circulated. Dont you think there would be multiple pictures? If it were truly not being enforced? 
and the dancing CM’s....were outside...far away from people. Exercise might make droplets spread farther but wouldn’t that only be an issue if you are indoors? You strike me as the kind of person who is looking for a reason to justify a decision you already made - not someone who actually looked into how things are going to work.


----------



## Lewisc

snicketfan said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to go to WDW this Saturday, and I'm seriously rethinking my February 2020 trip that would have been years in the making.


or the flux capacitor on your Delorean isn't working.
I get your point. Some of us are past looking at a trip anytime this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

one_cat said:


> Watching the live streams today it occurs to me there is no way they will be able to gradually increase attendance.  Social distancing will require very limited attendance as a constant until social distancing is no longer necessary.



I agree - I mean maybe they could increase a little just as people get more used to things and they streamline a few areas

But it is the low crowds that enable people to keep their distance I just don't see how they could have like double the people there as we're there today (even if that still would be less than 50% of capacity) and people still be able to easily keep distance


----------



## snicketfan

MrsBooch said:


> seriously? I can point you to 9 hours of live stream yesterday where you won’t see another line like that and we heard first hand from people posting right here...there was one cluster caught on camera. One. From the whole day - one pic was circulated. Dont you think there would be multiple pictures? If it were truly not being enforced?
> and the dancing CM’s....were outside...far away from people. Exercise might make droplets spread farther but wouldn’t that only be an issue if you are indoors? You strike me as the kind of person who is looking for a reason to justify a decision you already made - not someone who actually looked into how things are going to work.



I didn't see live streams, just some photos.  Mea culpa on that one.  But exercise spreads droplets further, there is no arguing otherwise, and the droplets hang in the air a long time no matter what - meaning droplets go further and hang in the air.  The dancing CMs with no masks is a bad move and, along with Disney's reputation for enforcing rules only if they don't think the person will get mad, gives me pause.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I just watched a Vlog that showed Rabbit on a trolley car this morning. I know he's really rare.


He was also with the rest of the gang at crystal palace




brockash said:


> Any idea on what time the first monorail ran?


They opened bag check around 8:30 so right after.


----------



## woody337

snicketfan said:


> I didn't see live streams, just some photos.  Mea culpa on that one.  But exercise spreads droplets further, there is no arguing otherwise, and the droplets hang in the air a long time no matter what - meaning droplets go further and hang in the air.  The dancing CMs with no masks is a bad move and, along with Disney's reputation for enforcing rules only if they don't think the person will get mad, gives me pause.


So you based all of your findings on several cherry picked photos???? LOL


----------



## Mfowler7828

Ok so trying to catch up so the discussion has officially moved from no way they will reopen on time to no way they will enforce the rules they have in place now that they are reopening on time???


----------



## snicketfan

Mfowler7828 said:


> Ok so trying to catch up so the discussion has officially moved from no way they will reopen on time to no way they will enforce the rules they have in place now that they are reopening on time???



Disney is notorious for being lax about enforcing its rules under normal circumstances.  Usually I'm fine with that, but in a pandemic not so much.


----------



## Dulcee

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - I mean maybe they could increase a little just as people get more used to things and they streamline a few areas
> 
> But it is the low crowds that enable people to keep their distance I just don't see how they could have like double the people there as we're there today (even if that still would be less than 50% of capacity) and people still be able to easily keep distance


Until numbers come under control I (personally) don't think you'll see a large increase. As numbers come down, they'll be able to ramp up. For what its worth, 6 feet is the general recommendation in the US per the CDC, the WHO recommends 1 meter (or slightly more than 3 feet). As numbers come under control, I could see the thinking behind social distancing in the US start to decrease to 3 feet and that would allow businesses such as disney more flexibility.


----------



## woody337

Mfowler7828 said:


> Ok so trying to catch up so the discussion has officially moved from no way they will reopen on time to no way they will enforce the rules they have in place now that they are reopening on time???


correct!!! Some users have to keep the drama going.


----------



## yulilin3

A pic is frozen in time,  with the right cropping and angle it could look different ways,  not saying that particular instance didn't happen but we don't know for how long that was a situation.  Think of when you are funneled through anywhere,  it gets tight for maybe less than a minute? 
I went yesterday with a critical eye and an open heart and i didn't encounter any of that at all and i was there opening to closing.  The major issues were parking,  and queues for quick service at lunch time


----------



## snicketfan

yulilin3 said:


> A pic is frozen in time,  with the right cropping and angle it could look different ways,  not saying that particular instance didn't happen but we don't know for how long that was a situation.  Think of when you are funneled through anywhere,  it gets tight for maybe less than a minute?
> I went yesterday with a critical eye and an open heart and i didn't encounter any of that at all and i was there opening to closing.  The major issues were parking,  and queues for quick service at lunch time



This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.


----------



## Mfowler7828

snicketfan said:


> Disney is notorious for being lax about enforcing its rules under normal circumstances.  Usually I'm fine with that, but in a pandemic not so much.


There rules though, even if not enforced perfectly are way more thorough then anywhere else you go. Go into your local Walmart and see how many people are close together with no mask at all as some teenage worker casually wipes down the shelves. Casual Disney is still better then that.


----------



## snicketfan

Mfowler7828 said:


> There rules though, even if not enforced perfectly are way more thorough then anywhere else you go. Go into your local Walmart and see how many people are close together with no mask at all as some teenage worker casually wipes down the shelves. Casual Disney is still better then that.



LOL I haven't gone anywhere but work in months!  Curbside pickup for me   But I see what you are saying.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> seriously? I can point you to 9 hours of live stream yesterday where you won’t see another line like that and we heard first hand from people posting right here...there was one cluster caught on camera. One. From the whole day - one pic was circulated. Dont you think there would be multiple pictures? If it were truly not being enforced?
> and the dancing CM’s....were outside...far away from people. Exercise might make droplets spread farther but wouldn’t that only be an issue if you are indoors? You strike me as the kind of person who is looking for a reason to justify a decision you already made - not someone who actually looked into how things are going to work.



If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.

I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.

What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.
> 
> I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.
> 
> What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.



nuh uh.
I’m saying don’t draw a conclusion based on one picture.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I don't think MK will up their capacity much any time soon but I think as soon as DHS and AK can open their shows back up they'll be able to increase capacity there.


----------



## BrianR

MickeyWaffles said:


> If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.
> 
> I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.
> 
> What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.


I think the non-sensible jump to conclusions vultures have most on here trying to point out looking at all of the experiences, posts, videos, etc. before making sweeping judgements about operations to maybe bring some of these people back to rational thought and then make an INFORMED personal choice.  If after being informed it's not for you by all means ship some dole whip mix from Amazon to your house, buy a tiki torch, and relax in the safety of your backyard.


----------



## yulilin3

snicketfan said:


> This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.


I sawe maybe a handful of instances where rules were broken, a guy walking not wearing the mask, a person walking drinking and eating, gaiter wearing (still don't know if this is against the rules?) in the very few instances I saw there were no CM around. The new incredi crew were mostly on Main Street USA.
I was at the train station area when Mickey, Minnie and the rest came out and people started going over to take pics and videos, a CM was yelling "please remember to social distance"


----------



## MickeyWaffles

BrianR said:


> I think the non-sensible jump to conclusions vultures have most on here trying to point out looking at all of the experiences, posts, videos, etc. before making sweeping judgements about operations to maybe bring some of these people back to rational thought and then make an INFORMED personal choice.  If after being informed it's not for you by all means ship some dole whip mix from Amazon to your house, buy a tiki torch, and relax in the safety of your backyard.



I understand.

I’m just saying someone who is already on the fence may see a photo like that from one instance and say “ok, yeah ... that could happen ... this isn’t for me.”

I don’t think Disney should be slammed for one photo. At all.  But I also am realistic that people will likely bunch up in some situations, and people going should probably be ok with that. If you’re not, you probably shouldn’t go.

I’m assuming capacity was lower yesterday for CM previews than it will be Saturday, so I’m holding out any judgments until we have a more accurate representation of what it’s actually like in the parks with a normal crowd.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.
> 
> I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.
> 
> What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.


100% agree with you that if you're not comfortable don't come. I will say that as to the situation yesterday this was easily avoidable. If you don't want to be in that crowd don't go into the crowd. Not even when the music started playing and the floats came rolling down MS was there an instance where people weren't social distancing. The photo was NOT the case everywhere yesterday and I would've loved to be close to it to see how long that took to disperse


----------



## hertamaniac

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I had the Mardi Gras and the Radiance canceled on the same day, LOL!  Truth be told, I wasn't really surprised or disappointed.



We have a cruise rescheduled for next March on NCL.  We are going to wait ~121 days out (outside the cancellation penalty window) to determine how comfortable we would be cruising.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/business/coronavirus-disney-world-reopening.html


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> A pic is frozen in time,  with the right cropping and angle it could look different ways,  not saying that particular instance didn't happen but we don't know for how long that was a situation.  Think of when you are funneled through anywhere,  it gets tight for maybe less than a minute?
> I went yesterday with a critical eye and an open heart and i didn't encounter any of that at all and i was there opening to closing.  The major issues were parking,  and queues for quick service at lunch time



But the picture happened.   Disney didnt plan for that (which is ok), but the people who are supposed to be enforcing those rules when they return to work dont seem to care enough to follow themselves.  Thats the bigger problem.

Now imagine the general population where many people still believe this isnt a problem...how do you think theybwill react, especially knowing theyve paid $100 plus a day to attend.

One bad apple isnt gonna ruin it, but common sense would tell us this is going to be an issue if the cast members cant even do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I sawe maybe a handful of instances where rules were broken, a guy walking not wearing the mask, a person walking drinking and eating, *gaiter wearing (still don't know if this is against the rules?) *in the very few instances I saw there were no CM around. The new incredi crew were mostly on Main Street USA.
> I was at the train station area when Mickey, Minnie and the rest came out and people started going over to take pics and videos, a CM was yelling "please remember to social distance"



from everything I have read/seen/heard the mask has to have ties or ear loops - and some gaiter's do have ear loops but many don't - if they do they are allowed though but gotta be hard to police that when can you even tell from look at someone wearing one if it is one with ear loops?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> But the picture happened.   Disney didnt plan for that (which is ok), but the people who are supposed to be enforcing those rules when they return to work dont seem to care enough to follow themselves.  Thats the bigger problem.
> 
> Now imagine the general population where many people still believe this isnt a problem...how do you think theybwill react, especially knowing theyve paid $100 plus a day to attend.
> 
> One bad apple isnt gonna ruin it, but common sense would tell us this is going to be an issue if the cast members cant even do it.



you are 100% correct it did happen - if it was for 10 min or 1 second it did happen.  I will say though that yesterday was CMs and their guests (up to 3 guests per CM, I believe) so good chance the majority of people in that photo don't work for Disney and everyone appears to have a mask on

And even if they were CMs they are also human and emotions, slips ups are going to happen.  If the benchmark is that 100% of the rules are followed 100% of the time then it just won't be met and Disney shouldn't reopen (nor should anything else).  

But from what I saw from watching many, many sources yesterday the rules were being followed and enforce  like 95% of the time - is that perfect? No, but pretty darn good and with the low capacity if an individual wants to follow the rules 100% of the time they will be able to.  If you aren't comfortable with that, then you shouldn't go - which especially given the numbers for Florida is more than a reasoable take.  If one does go I truly hope they follow the rules, are kind to the CMs and other guests, and do their best to self quarantine when they return home.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m assuming capacity was lower yesterday for CM previews than it will be Saturday, so I’m holding out any judgments until we have a more accurate representation of what it’s actually like in the parks with a normal crowd.



And that's all I've been suggesting - don't take one picture, and one day - on day one - and cancel everything. 

I personally, just cancelled my August trip to Vero Beach/DVC resort - I'm not blindly rushing into things nor suggesting people should. But my decision to cancel was based on a lot more than one person's picture, or one day out of many. No one should give anyone cancelling a hard time, it's absolutely a personal decision. But I don't think it's fair to slam the whole experience based on one day and one picture.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/business/coronavirus-disney-world-reopening.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280843052484038656


----------



## StaciMay

Anybody know where I can watch a live stream from the parks today?


----------



## LSUmiss

snicketfan said:


> This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.


It was one day. You will still have 6 plus mos of data to make your decision.


----------



## Dulcee

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are 100% correct it did happen - if it was for 10 min or 1 second it did happen.  I will say though that yesterday was CMs and their guests (up to 3 guests per CM, I believe) so good chance the majority of people in that photo don't work for Disney and everyone appears to have a mask on
> 
> And even if they were CMs they are also human and emotions, slips ups are going to happen.  If the benchmark is that 100% of the rules are followed 100% of the time then it just won't be met and Disney shouldn't reopen (nor should anything else).
> 
> But from what I saw from watching many, many sources yesterday the rules were being followed and enforce  like 95% of the time - is that perfect? No, but pretty darn good and with the low capacity if an individual wants to follow the rules 100% of the time they will be able to.  If you aren't comfortable with that, then you shouldn't go - which especially given the numbers for Florida is more than a reasoable take.  If one does go I truly hope they follow the rules, are kind to the CMs and other guests, and do their best to self quarantine when they return home.


 If 95% of the US could follow the mask and social distancing rules that Disney put in place yesterday, we’d be in a much better place as a country


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.
> 
> I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.
> 
> What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.


I don’t think ppl are trying to convince anyone to go but rather say saying don’t judge anyone else going based on one pic. I think the biggest point is we get it, some ppl think wdw shouldn’t open &/or they won’t go. That’s great, but leave the rest of us alone & stop searching for the “I told ya so” pics.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/08/business/coronavirus-disney-world-reopening.html


What bugs me the most about this article is the numbers on park capacity within no mention of how reduced that capacity will be right now. So, to the uninformed reader, it looks like wdw might be welcoming back 93 million on Saturday.


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> What bugs me the most about this article is the numbers on park capacity within no mention of how reduced that capacity will be right now. So, to the uninformed reader, it looks like wdw might be welcoming back 93 million on Saturday.



of course.  But that's not as fun of a story, and generate clicks


----------



## marinejjh

New Mouse said:


> But the picture happened.   Disney didnt plan for that (which is ok), but the people who are supposed to be enforcing those rules when they return to work dont seem to care enough to follow themselves.  Thats the bigger problem.
> 
> Now imagine the general population where many people still believe this isnt a problem...how do you think theybwill react, especially knowing theyve paid $100 plus a day to attend.
> 
> One bad apple isnt gonna ruin it, but common sense would tell us this is going to be an issue if the cast members cant even do it.


I agree, but when you comment on the picture, you will get backlash for being negative. How is Disney going to enforce anything if they can't even get there own employees to abide.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Katrina Y

snicketfan said:


> This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.


If I were you, I would closely watch any Disney World videos on YouTube to help you make an informed opinion. Only you know the level of exposure you are willing to risk. Just keep an eye on it until your trip gets closer.


----------



## Jellybass

Unfortunately the virus, which is indeed serious to certain members of society, has turned into a political football and the only information we can count on is misinformation, even from the same people or groups.

That being said, if someone is concerned about the safety of their trip then that concern is valid as no one can really question another’s thoughts or concerns.

I would caution the idea of looking forward to a perfect trip however. The best made plans for a Disney trip can blow up through no ones fault. Sick kids, missed buses, down rides are unavoidable. Remember, nothing will be perfect but a day in the Magic Kingdom is almost always better than a day at work.


----------



## Marthasor

snicketfan said:


> This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.



I would not base your decision regarding a February trip on what you saw in pictures and videos yesterday.  February is seven months away and so many things can change in that period of time.  Seven months prior to now was January 2020.  I don't know about you, but never in my wildest dreams did I think we would be dealing with all of this back in January of this year!  Personally, I would not book anything now that isn't refundable.  Give yourself enough flexibility to keep an eye on the situation and be able to cancel or reschedule with as little financial penalty as possible.


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> If I were you, I would closely watch any Disney World videos on YouTube to help you make an informed opinion. Only you know the level of exposure you are willing to risk. Just keep an eye on it until your trip gets closer.


yes, we have a great example with our own DisUnplugged team. They went to AP previews for Universal and felt it was way to crowded and even said so, then they went after and praised how low capacity was and how well everything was being run
For myself I have been to openings now at Universal, Sea World and now Disney and SW was a mess first day, then a week or so later was much better run. Disney yesterday was amazing and I'm going tomorrow for AP preview and then Monday on a regular operational day and I will be streaming so you, for yourself, can watch and make a decision


----------



## Lewisc

LSUmiss said:


> What bugs me the most about this article is the numbers on park capacity within no mention of how reduced that capacity will be right now. So, to the uninformed reader, it looks like wdw might be welcoming back 93 million on Saturday.





osufeth24 said:


> of course.  But that's not as fun of a story, and generate clicks


Near the beginning of the article 

businesses, and reopening its signature tourist attraction — with restricted capacity 

Disney hasn't released any specific data regarding numbers. The story seems fair to me.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

As a Floridian I am extremely concerned about the virus whether it spikes or not.  It’s invisible and it’s everywhere.  I do feel that the theme parks are pretty safe compared to other businesses.  It’s all about personal responsibility.  Follow the CDC guidelines and make YOUR decision on what you feel comfortable doing.  As others have stated it’s pretty easy to avoid a bottleneck in a crowded attraction.  Just walk away.  At least it’s outside.  I don’t judge anyone on their decision to do what’s right for themselves.  I just saw on tv we may be wearing masks for years even with a vaccine hopefully by year end.  It’s about adapting to the circumstances.  Some are doing well with it and others are not.  Cast previews are being done to be able to identify areas of concern that come up and rectifying them.  Side note: cast members are being given the choice if they want a face shield even in areas where they’re not required.  Disney takes the safety of cast and guests very seriously.  This is sadly our new normal for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Anyone with recommendations on who to watch Vlog/stream today?


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot I took pics of the bag check bags and wording


----------



## Tjddis

wareagle57 said:


> The privilege to have expert and first hand knowledge on a subject like something as trivial as Disney Park Ops has helped make it abundantly clear and depressing to me how hypocritical and judgemental the world is. I try to keep an open mind on everything and realize that ultimately I know nothing. But the court of public opinion is loud an vicious. I don’t necessarily care how wrong people outside of this message board are about their Disney opinions. But seeing people with no idea what they are talking about rip us to shreds makes me want to take a step back from my other opinions.


I’m sorry to see how much the negative press is getting to you.  All I can say is it is a good window into how the world of social media can so easily distort.  You were there and had a positive experience, right?   Today it doesn’t really matter what the reality is.   Everybody has access to a bully pulpit and can pretty much say whatever they want, almost unchecked.  And then you have people who just lap up whatever they see and build on it.  Like what I was saying yesterday regarding virus numbers, sometimes it feels like we all live in different realities. Scary.  
but I do have to say as a media company Disney should be prepared for this with campaigns aimed at customer confidence and counter narrative. As I have also said before I am more than a little surprised how there comms have been handled all along. 
haters gonna hate.  Hang in there...


----------



## mwoody19671967

Give it time. WDW is a business and the Profit and Loss statement will dictate the necessity of having customers come to their parks and not just at 30, or 50, or 75% capacity. They need 80%+ capacity on a regular basis to exist and stay afloat. When 15-20% of the paying public at the parks decide that they are not going to wear a mask then the mask issue will go away. Along with that, if WDW does not bring back fireworks, parades, and if waits for rides exceed 2 hours on the majority of rides in all of their parks, and wait times for transportation is  extended, then customers will find a different avenue for entertainment and WDW will be forced to adjust. People have "freaked" out due to the media without rationally thinking for themselves. Profits dictate companies and companies have to give the public what they want or the company will cease to exist. Free enterprise, supply and demand, and Show Me the Money, always wins.


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> As a Floridian I am extremely concerned about the virus whether it spikes or not.  It’s invisible and it’s everywhere.  I do feel that the theme parks are pretty safe compared to other businesses.  It’s all about personal responsibility.  Follow the CDC guidelines and make YOUR decision on what you feel comfortable doing.  As others have stated it’s pretty easy to avoid a bottleneck in a crowded attraction.  Just walk away.  At least it’s outside.  I don’t judge anyone on their decision to do what’s right for themselves.  I just saw on tv we may be wearing masks for years even with a vaccine hopefully by year end.  It’s about adapting to the circumstances.  Some are doing well with it and others are not.  Cast previews are being done to be able to identify areas of concern that come up and rectifying them.  Side note: cast members are being given the choice if they want a face shield even in areas where they’re not required.  Disney takes the safety of cast and guests very seriously.  This is sadly our new normal for the foreseeable future.


As a fellow Floridian I agree 100%

I felt much safer at Disney hotels and DS 2 weeks ago then some of the places I go around here in Palm Beach.

Like D'Amaro said in the news article this morning we are going to have to learn to adapt to this.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Lewisc said:


> Near the beginning of the article
> 
> businesses, and reopening its signature tourist attraction — with *restricted* capacity
> 
> Disney hasn't released any specific data regarding numbers. The story seems fair to me.


To me, “restricted” seems like a more tightly controlled capacity than if they had used the word “reduced”.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

yulilin3 said:


> I forgot I took pics of the bag check bags and wording
> View attachment 507304
> View attachment 507305


Do you know if they are allowing use of your own clear bag for electronics instead of using one of those Disney Parks bags?


----------



## Tjddis

snicketfan said:


> This is all good to hear.  Were rules being enforced for people breaking them?  This is my biggest concern as I consider whether to cancel what I already have planned for February (a hotel and flights).  Also I am sorry if I'm coming off as trying to cause drama.  I was beginning to plan a trip for the first time in my adult life earlier this year, so you can imagine that I'm trying to be cautious and may not know as much as frequet people on this board... I came here to try to get information about Disney.


All I can say is you’ve come to the right place.  I’m happier times there is no better resource for trip planning.  Great people on here who share great info.  Love the community
It’s just not happier times.   You have plenty of time before Feb to make a decision.  Just keep wayching stuff
All I will say as someone who has gone many times and planned trips for myself as well as other friends is it is almost impossible to plan with any certainty right now.  Things will be changing and coming back and going away for quite a while.  So keep in mind if you had certain expectations right now they might not get met, or people might not know the answers to your questions
If that or COVID risk bothers you consider cancelling.  Frankly I did.  But the great thing is you do have some time to formulate your own informed opinion.  And rules will be enforced.  And rules will be broken.  Nobody will be able to see every instance of either...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Chris Ehlers said:


> Anyone with recommendations on who to watch Vlog/stream today?


I don't think there is anyone live streaming today.  Seems like all of the vloggers went yesterday.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> If someone decides not to go on their trip because they are not comfortable with what they are seeing, why are people trying to convince them to still go? These things WILL happen. Human nature and unavoidable. If it happened during the CM preview, it will surely happen when the general public is there.
> 
> I do think this was an isolated incident yesterday after a storm. But things like this could happen (it storms a lot ...) and if someone is uncomfortable with that, they should not go.
> 
> What happened to “if you’re not comfortable, don’t go?” Now people are trying to convince someone who says they’re not comfortable going because of something they saw that they should be.


I really don't see people trying to convince people uncomfortable into still going.  What I do see is many people that have decided not to go trying to convince those still going not to go.  It is like since they decided it isn't right for them everyone else has to make the same decision they made.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

_ D’Amaro goes on to explain that when Guests visit the Disney Parks they will understand the *great lengths* that the Disney Company has taken in order to keep all *Cast Members and Guests safe*. D’Amaro shares, “*This is our new normal.* Our new reality. COVID is here, and we have a *responsibility to figure out the best approach to safely operate in this new normal.* Businesses across the country are open, whether it’s a local pizza shop in Orlando or an airline taking on new guests.” _

I know it was posted earlier, but I had to repost, with a bit more of his quote, incase anyone missed it. 
Because it's Josh...  ☺


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mfowler7828 said:


> Ok so trying to catch up so the discussion has officially moved from no way they will reopen on time to no way they will enforce the rules they have in place now that they are reopening on time???



There have been many of us, no matter which “side” of this you’re on who have been pretty realistically IMO pointing out that there is no way for Disney to make sure rules are being followed 100% of the time, even if they are doing the absolute most to be strictly enforcing them.

It is smart, IMO, to recognize this if you’re planning on going. People who are going to stress or freak out if they see something like what happened in front of 7DMT yesterday (that could have lasted for 10 seconds until a CM breaks it up) are going to have a hard time going to Disney right now. And the number of people who are claiming to be cancelling because of that one picture is weirdly high. Anyone who has been happy for them to be opening and okay going shouldn’t be deterred by that one picture.

CMs cannot be everywhere at all times. They cannot prevent everything before it happens. That is hardly a knock at Disney not being able to enforce rules they have in place, but a realistic (IMO of course) way of looking at humans in general. A great example that someone pointed out is rain. When a downpour happens out of nowhere, people are probably going to momentarily forget distancing and run for shelter. People are probably going to get too close to you. People are probably going to pull their masks down when CMs aren’t looking. Nobody should be going expecting perfection (and at the same time, nobody should be going thinking Disney is going to tolerate skirting of the rules).


----------



## Tjddis

Brianstl said:


> I really don't see people trying to convince people uncomfortable into still going.  What I do see is many people that have decided not to go trying to convince those still going not to go.  It is like since they decided it isn't right for them everyone else has to make the same decision they made.


Might it just be that no matter which side you are on you are dug in deep and see the others posts as something you feel the need to “fight off”.  I just think, like everything else these days, there are 2 sides to the argument, people are strongly aligned with one side or the other and battling for the undecided in the middle...I know from your posts you are going.  I am not.  I would not try and convince you of my view.  We agree to disagree and I wish only a good and safe trip to you and yours.   It is unknowable which of us is right.  Why do I say that?  You may go and not get sick.  Which is my fervent hope for anyone going.   I am not going and will never know if I would have gotten sick if I did.  You’re staying healthy does not prove I would have...so we should all just agree to disagree and present our reasons.  Be well...


----------



## xuxa777

Mfowler7828 said:


> Ok so trying to catch up so the discussion has officially moved from no way they will reopen on time to no way they will enforce the rules they have in place now that they are reopening on time???


I am afraid it is going to really get ugly on here once the AP previews start and the shaming photos that will come from that.  I don't doubt with how much traction that one photo got on social media that bloggers and vloggers and for that matter news media will actively be searching seeking to get that shot.  I am looking forward to going tomorrow though and enjoying the day in a very safe environment.


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> I am afraid it is going to really get ugly on here once the AP previews start and the shaming photos that will come from that.  I don't doubt with how much traction that one photo got on social media that bloggers and vloggers and for that matter news media will actively be searching seeking to get that shot.  I am looking forward to going tomorrow though and enjoying the day in a very safe environment.



Just find it funny that people will look for everything disney does wrong, but I don't remember seeing such vital when Universal opened.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I really don't see people trying to convince people uncomfortable into still going.  What I do see is many people that have decided not to go trying to convince those still going not to go.  It is like since they decided it isn't right for them everyone else has to make the same decision they made.



I do think people need to be realistic who are going though. Realistic about the virus itself, the situation in FL, and especially the extent to which Disney can actually prevent people from being people.

There have been so many comments (not here) since DFB posted the picture heard ‘round the Disney community with people freaking out who were formerly on board with everything and had trips planned. People expecting perfection at all times are just going to end up stressed, IMO.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> Just find it funny that people will look for everything disney does wrong, but I don't remember seeing such vital when Universal opened.



It happened. I think their CM preview was pretty quiet but there was a lot of talk about their AP preview and screw ups there IRT park entrance if I’m remembering right.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Just find it funny that people will look for everything disney does wrong, but I don't remember seeing such vital when Universal opened.


there was some, like I mentioned before even the guys from DisUnplugged said it was very crowded on AP days. But Universal never gets the amount of attention, either positive or negative, as much as Disney gets


----------



## MickeyWaffles

osufeth24 said:


> Just find it funny that people will look for everything disney does wrong, but I don't remember seeing such vital when Universal opened.



Really? Remember the photos from the Universal AP preview day where there was the backlog at security? Pages and pages of talk about that.

There was lots of talk from folks on here about it being irresponsible for Universal to open so early.


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyWaffles said:


> Really? Remember the photos from the Universal AP preview day where there was the backlog at security? Pages and pages of talk about that.
> 
> There was lots of talk from folks on here about it being irresponsible for Universal to open so early.



On here, yes. I saw tons of people elsewhere yesterday criticizing Disney for opening now who had no idea Universal had already opened a month ago.


----------



## Brianstl

Tjddis said:


> Might it just be that no matter which side you are on you are dug in deep and see the others posts as something you feel the need to “fight off”.  I just think, like everything else these days, there are 2 sides to the argument, people are strongly aligned with one side or the other and battling for the undecided in the middle...I know from your posts you are going.  I am not.  I would not try and convince you of my view.  We agree to disagree and I wish only a good and safe trip to you and yours.   It is unknowable which of us is right.  Why do I say that?  You may go and not get sick.  Which is my fervent hope for anyone going.   I am not going and will never know if I would have gotten sick if I did.  You’re staying healthy does not prove I would have...so we should all just agree to disagree and present our reasons.  Be well...


No, on this I really don't.  I understand people deciding not to go is the best decision for them.  With the rare exception (like comments like "lower crowds for me"), people still going seem to be fine with those not going.  If my trip included seniors or a preexisting condition that made some more susceptible to coronavirus, my decision for our trip at the end of September would be not to go.  But there seems to almost be a hatred directed at those that have decided that their situation is one that they are still comfortable heading to WDW.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think the bottom line is people have different levels of comfort when it comes to being out and about.  If seeing some people briefly bunched up is gonna cause you some PTSD now is not the time to go to a theme park.  From everything I saw yesterday it is not happening except for that one picture.  I'm sure however it will happen at some point in a week of being at Disney (or any theme park).

Those of us who arre going have listened to the experts and scientists and have decided it is ok for our situation.  If it's not ok for your situation that's fine too.  I'm not wrong for doing what's ok for my family and you're not wrong for doing what you feel comfortable with for your family.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the bottom line is people have different levels of comfort when it comes to being out and about.  If seeing some people briefly bunched up is gonna cause you some PTSD now is not the time to go to a theme park.  From everything I saw yesterday it is not happening except for that one picture.  I'm sure however it will happen at some point in a week of being at Disney (or any theme park).
> 
> Those of us who arre going have listened to the experts and scientists and have decided it is ok for our situation.  If it's not ok for your situation that's fine too.  I'm not wrong for doing what's ok for my family and you're not wrong for doing what you feel comfortable with for your family.



Can you give me an example of experts and scientists who are advocating for out of state travel to FL?

Everyone has made their decision based on their health situation and priorities, and that’s fine. They’re accepting the risks. But come on. No expert or scientist is advocating for out of state travel to a hotspot.


----------



## osufeth24

MickeyWaffles said:


> Really? Remember the photos from the Universal AP preview day where there was the backlog at security? Pages and pages of talk about that.
> 
> There was lots of talk from folks on here about it being irresponsible for Universal to open so early.



on here it's different.  But there wasn't this media firestorm about it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> on here it's different.  But there wasn't this media firestorm about it



Its the blessing and the curse of being 2nd place. Less people care when Universal does something cool or good too.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> I do think people need to be realistic who are going though. Realistic about the virus itself, the situation in FL, and especially the extent to which Disney can actually prevent people from being people.
> 
> There have been so many comments (not here) since DFB posted the picture heard ‘round the Disney community with people freaking out who were formerly on board with everything and had trips planned. People expecting perfection at all times are just going to end up stressed, IMO.


Totally agree with this, Covid aside prior to this wrong things happened, many discussed on here, but relative to the good awesome things it is very very minor. It will take some time for some to feel comfortable because Disney is a very strong emotional place for many for better or for worse. 

I personally feel is probably one of the most safer places to be in these times. The leading company in the world for customer service worked months to make it safe. I trust them much more than the random opinions on social media.  I know that opinion upset some and not meaning to, I totally respect others opinions and concerns and people should choose for themselves as only they know their situation and risks. With the precautions and safety measures in place there isn't much safer place other than a hospital and honestly I would rather be at a Disney park.


----------



## Mit88

The King has fallen


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Its the blessing and the curse of being 2nd place. Less people care when Universal does something cool or good too.



oh i know, was just a general amusement about the situation


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> on here it's different.  But there wasn't this media firestorm about it


Don't really know if there is a "media firestorm" outside of the Disney social media community, and most of that is driven due to their desperate of lack of content. 

When you have multiple vlogs about walking around empty hotels you know they are hurting, essentially the vloggers had their own ad-hoc  mini convention


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> I am afraid it is going to really get ugly on here once the AP previews start and the shaming photos that will come from that.  I don't doubt with how much traction that one photo got on social media that bloggers and vloggers and for that matter news media will actively be searching seeking to get that shot.  I am looking forward to going tomorrow though and enjoying the day in a very safe environment.



I actually agree with you. Not looking forward to that.

So much ugliness right now, so much stuff going in in real life, not just Covid, that I find reading about people having fun going to Disney, trying to look forward to our upcoming vacation is what sometimes helps a dark day get better...I may just have to turn off my Facebook groups for a while (literally only on Facebook for Disney trips and cat pics, I barely friend anyone! Love Instagram though) and put to use the ignore feature here.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280877583521980416


----------



## Arguetafamily

Brianstl said:


> I really don't see people trying to convince people uncomfortable into still going.  What I do see is many people that have decided not to go trying to convince those still going not to go.  It is like since they decided it isn't right for them everyone else has to make the same decision they made.



Exactly


----------



## Arguetafamily

Brianstl said:


> No, on this I really don't.  I understand people deciding not to go is the best decision for them.  With the rare exception (like comments like "lower crowds for me"), people still going seem to be fine with those not going.  If my trip included seniors or a preexisting conditions that made some more susceptible to coronavirus, my decision for our trip at the end of September would be not to go.  *But there seems to almost be a hatred directed at those that have decided that their situation is one that they are still comfortable heading to WDW.*



The hatred directed to the people who decide to go is why I wince at reading some of the responses and opinions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280877583521980416



They really got me until I read Chapek’s remarks . I put nothing past them, apparently.


----------



## jdrasin

Marthasor said:


> I would not base your decision regarding a February trip on what you saw in pictures and videos yesterday.  February is seven months away and so many things can change in that period of time.  Seven months prior to now was January 2020.  I don't know about you, but never in my wildest dreams did I think we would be dealing with all of this back in January of this year!  Personally, I would not book anything now that isn't refundable.  Give yourself enough flexibility to keep an eye on the situation and be able to cancel or reschedule with as little financial penalty as possible.



Trying to figure out how things will look one month from now is near impossible, let alone next year.
Flexibility is key, and, for me, I always err on caution. I (hopefully) have many years ahead.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MickeyWaffles said:


> Can you give me an example of experts and scientists who are advocating for out of state travel to FL?
> 
> Everyone has made their decision based on their health situation and priorities, and that’s fine. They’re accepting the risks. But come on. No expert or scientist is advocating for out of state travel to a hotspot.


I NEVER said experts said "you should travel to Florida". I said we have listened to them about the virus and have decided it's ok for us to travel.  I also said others have made the opposite conclusion and that was their right.  Stop trying to make me into a villain because I feel safe enough to travel.  I'm sorry you don't feel safe enough but that doesn't make me wrong because I have weighed my family's personal risks and have come to the opposite conclusion.


----------



## Tjddis

Brianstl said:


> No, on this I really don't.  I understand people deciding not to go is the best decision for them.  With the rare exception (like comments like "lower crowds for me"), people still going seem to be fine with those not going.  If my trip included seniors or a preexisting conditions that made some more susceptible to coronavirus, my decision for our trip at the end of September would be not to go.  But there seems to almost be a hatred directed at those that have decided that their situation is one that they are still comfortable heading to WDW.


I’m sorry you feel that way and of course I can only speak for myself.  No hatred here.  Be safe.  Have a good trip.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280879397315248133


----------



## KayMichigan

I just hope they get the stuff fixed. ResortTV1 went through Small World yesterday and it looks like there are things broken down in there as well, the Don Quixote figure wasn't working right and one of the eye light bulbs in the hippo was burned out. This was in addition to the John animatronic breaking down in CoP. I'm surprised they didn't check everything before they opened to make sure everything was running correctly. They had weeks to get it all in order.


----------



## scott_flute

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> Do you have to call to reserve?


Nope! It’s the same as dining reservations


----------



## Tjddis

Arguetafamily said:


> The hatred directed to the people who decide to go is why I wince at reading some of the responses and opinions.


I think there are people on both sides that can be quick to disregard others opinions.  I’ll give you that.   The more these things go on the more I realize the idea of respectful debate and agreeing to disagree is just lost on a lot of people.  Again I wish you a good safe trip.  
And I’ll leave my comments on this at that.  Moving on.  Respect


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> I NEVER said experts said "you should travel to Florida". I said we have listened to them about the virus and have decided it's ok for us to travel.  I also said others have made the opposite conclusion and that was their right.  Stop trying to make me into a villain because I feel safe enough to travel.  I'm sorry you don't feel safe enough but that doesn't make me wrong because I have weighed my family's personal risks and have come to the opposite conclusion.



Don’t feel sorry because I “don’t feel safe enough.” My kid is higher risk, so it’s not even an option to consider - the answer is clear for us, nothing to weigh.

You’re right. Yes, everyone makes their own personal risk assessment. I’m only concerned that not everyone has considered those risks. I really do hope you have a great and safe trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KayMichigan said:


> I just hope they get the stuff fixed. ResortTV1 went through Small World yesterday and it looks like there are things broken down in there as well, the Don Quixote figure wasn't working right and one of the eye light bulbs in the hippo was burned out. This was in addition to the John animatronic breaking down in CoP. I'm surprised they didn't check everything before they opened to make sure everything was running correctly. They had weeks to get it all in order.



I would bet a lot on the fact that they did check everything and run through everything and didn’t just throw it all open. These things happened before somewhat frequently, if anything it’s a return to normal to be talking about malfunctioning animatronics and things like Jungle Cruise boats sinking


----------



## Jennifer Harris

Do we know yet Disney’s official stance on wearing masks on water rides?


----------



## Hummingbird

xuxa777 said:


> *Don't really know if there is a "media firestorm" outside of the Disney social media community*, and most of that is driven due to their desperate of lack of content.
> 
> When you have multiple vlogs about walking around empty hotels you know they are hurting, essentially the vloggers had their own ad-hoc  mini convention


There is. There was a whole segment on Robin Meade this morning about the CM preview yesterday.


----------



## Tjddis

Oops one last point to clarify...quote about respectful debate being lost was not directed at anyone poster in particular...just a general statement...


----------



## Mit88

Jennifer Harris said:


> Do we know yet Disney’s official stance on wearing masks on water rides?



Only ride we know you dont have to wear them is Kilimanjaro Safari. People were still wearing them on Splash and Kali River


----------



## yulilin3

KayMichigan said:


> I just hope they get the stuff fixed. ResortTV1 went through Small World yesterday and it looks like there are things broken down in there as well, the Don Quixote figure wasn't working right and one of the eye light bulbs in the hippo was burned out. This was in addition to the John animatronic breaking down in CoP. I'm surprised they didn't check everything before they opened to make sure everything was running correctly. They had weeks to get it all in order.


many of the IASW figures were not working before the closure, also rumors that Peoplemover won't open because of technical difficulties


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> I actually agree with you. Not looking forward to that.
> 
> So much ugliness right now, so much stuff going in in real life, not just Covid, that I find reading about people having fun going to Disney, trying to look forward to our upcoming vacation is what sometimes helps a dark day get better...I may just have to turn off my Facebook groups for a while (literally only on Facebook for Disney trips and cat pics, I barely friend anyone! Love Instagram though) and put to use the ignore feature here.


Lol...I turned off FB forever a looooong time ago...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> many of the IASW figures were not working before the closure, also rumors that Peoplemover won't open because of technical difficulties



Oh no. 

That makes me nervous. We all know what happened at DLR when they decided it wasn’t worth it to deal with the problems (that they caused) with the Peoplemover.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


----------



## KayMichigan

yulilin3 said:


> many of the IASW figures were not working before the closure, also rumors that Peoplemover won't open because of technical difficulties



Wow, that would be a shame! They were running it yesterday and it seemed to be working fine, they just weren't letting people on it. 

It surprises me that they didn't fix the Small World figures during the shutdown. I also noticed that the circular platform of girl dolls behind the hippo wasn't moving, the one under the big yellow flower.


----------



## DavidHobart

one_cat said:


> Let’s see if I can explain my thought.    social distancing is not a continuum.  You can’t decide that in September it is 6 feet but in October 4 feet is good enough.  And certainly you cannot gradually increase crowds on Main Street and in stores where a certain number of people per 100 square feet is ok in September but more is ok in October.  Social distance is binary.  Either you do it or you don’t.  Does that make sense?


Social distancing per WHO, and practiced in China: One meter (~39 inches. In Germany: 1.5 meters (~5 feet).  In many other countries: 2 meters (~6.5 feet). 

In other words, like much else related to C19, what look like hard and fast rules are actually judgments, and subject to change.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jennifer Harris said:


> Do we know yet Disney’s official stance on wearing masks on water rides?



Everyone I saw yesterday was wearing masks on Splash and Kali.



KayMichigan said:


> I just hope they get the stuff fixed. ResortTV1 went through Small World yesterday and it looks like there are things broken down in there as well, the Don Quixote figure wasn't working right and one of the eye light bulbs in the hippo was burned out. This was in addition to the John animatronic breaking down in CoP. I'm surprised they didn't check everything before they opened to make sure everything was running correctly. They had weeks to get it all in order.



I think maintenance spent their time in the last couple of weeks putting up plexiglass  and tape markings.  No time to fix ride elements I guess.  It takes maintenance a long time to add all of those elements.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KayMichigan said:


> Wow, that would be a shame! They were running it yesterday and it seemed to be working fine, they just weren't letting people on it.
> 
> It surprises me that they didn't fix the Small World figures during the shutdown. I also noticed that the circular platform of girl dolls behind the hippo wasn't moving, the one under the big yellow flower.



Remember how optimistic people were they’d fix the yeti while shut down?  Oh man how times change. Now we’re just like, oh yeah that’s just what John does in this scene, it was a dance move in that decade right? We’re just happy the parks are open!


----------



## jdrasin

chicagoshannon said:


> I NEVER said experts said "you should travel to Florida". I said we have listened to them about the virus and have decided it's ok for us to travel.  I also said others have made the opposite conclusion and that was their right.  Stop trying to make me into a villain because I feel safe enough to travel.  I'm sorry you don't feel safe enough but that doesn't make me wrong because I have weighed my family's personal risks and have come to the opposite conclusion.



Shannon (assuming from your ID), I hope you and your family have a safe and fun trip. I think for many who have decided to not go, it's not just about us not feeling safe (though that's part of it), but what we may bring back to our communities. The spread in many of our communities has been spiked by a relatively small number of people starting the spread, often after travel. I applaud those who are traveling and will (can) isolate themselves or get tested before rejoining their community. If we were all being hygienic, safe, and taking such respectful measures, we would all be able to get back to "normal" sooner. 

I don't think anyone is malicious or a villain, I just wanted to explain that, for many, it's not just an "I feel safe for my family" or "I don't feel safe for my family".


----------



## LSUmiss

Perdita&Pongo said:


> To me, “restricted” seems like a more tightly controlled capacity than if they had used the word “reduced”.


Exactly. If I didn’t know better, it made it sound like wdw is opening 6 parks with 93 million ppl.


----------



## Tandy

Mit88 said:


> Only ride we know you dont have to wear them is Kilimanjaro Safari. People were still wearing them on Splash and Kali River


Wet mask will feel like waterboarding


----------



## skeeter31

KayMichigan said:


> I just hope they get the stuff fixed. ResortTV1 went through Small World yesterday and it looks like there are things broken down in there as well, the Don Quixote figure wasn't working right and one of the eye light bulbs in the hippo was burned out. This was in addition to the John animatronic breaking down in CoP. I'm surprised they didn't check everything before they opened to make sure everything was running correctly. They had weeks to get it all in order.


But the construction and fixer crews weren’t working during the shut down. Complaining about a few animatronics on small world? Seriously? When was the last time all the figures were working correctly on that ride? 1971?


----------



## Sandiz08

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


So from reading the comments it looks like they got told at AK today to change their gaitor out for a traditional mask.


----------



## skeeter31

Sandiz08 said:


> So from reading the comments it looks like they got told at AK today to change their gaitor out for a traditional mask.


Good move on Disney’s part. Too easy for those masks to slip compared to regular masks and those chiffon masks that everyone on here has been talking about, while they look comfy, seem almost see through and will provide no protections.


----------



## AmberMV

Gotta say it, my AP preview is tomorrow at Magic Kingdom and I'm SO EXCITED!  It's been over a year since we last went to MK as we only got to go to Animal Kingdom and Epcot in February this year before the parks shut down. I've been to Magic Kingdom dozens of times, but my husband is your token laid back Californian and this will be only his 2nd visit to Magic Kingdom, but I can tell he's excited too. He rushed out the door this morning to try to get as much work done today as he can so we can all go tomorrow, or maybe he just doesn't want to be stuck at home with the 2 year old twins while my 3 year old and me go have fun all day  Either way, we have 3 toddlers so I won't be able to stream it but I will definitely get plenty of pictures to share!


----------



## Mit88

Tandy said:


> Wet mask will feel like waterboarding



No ride at WDW gets you wet enough (phrasing) to make you feel like you’re being waterboarded.

Now, if you go out on to Main Street when it’s pouring rain, mask on, lay down on the ground facing the sky, that’s when you’d feel the feeling of being waterboarded


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033


Wonder what this means for Gaiters that have ear loops?


----------



## Sandiz08

skeeter31 said:


> Good move on Disney’s part. Too easy for those masks to slip compared to regular masks and those chiffon masks that everyone on here has been talking about, while they look comfy, seem almost see through and will provide no protections.


There were some rumblings yesterday on people being told to do the same at MK.  The official rule is supposed to be earloops, but it appears that for right now it depends on who enforces this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jdrasin said:


> Shannon (assuming from your ID), I hope you and your family have a safe and fun trip. I think for many who have decided to not go, it's not just about us not feeling safe (though that's part of it), but what we may bring back to our communities. The spread in many of our communities has been spiked by a relatively small number of people starting the spread, often after travel. I applaud those who are traveling and will (can) isolate themselves or get tested before rejoining their community. If we were all being hygienic, safe, and taking such respectful measures, we would all be able to get back to "normal" sooner.
> 
> I don't think anyone is malicious or a villain, I just wanted to explain that, for many, it's not just an "I feel safe for my family" or "I don't feel safe for my family".



Absolutely. People make this too black and white, you’re either cowering at home in fear or you’re running around like a Gen Z-er on spring break in Florida.

It has completely stuck with me when I read someone ask how you’d feel if you tested positive and had to detail every place you’ve been for the last X amount of days. I want to be able to say “I went to the store once with a mask on, we went for a hike and stayed away from people, I picked up take out curbside, etc”.


----------



## jkh36619

DGsAtBLT said:


> There have been many of us, no matter which “side” of this you’re on who have been pretty realistically IMO pointing out that there is no way for Disney to make sure rules are being followed 100% of the time, even if they are doing the absolute most to be strictly enforcing them.
> 
> It is smart, IMO, to recognize this if you’re planning on going. People who are going to stress or freak out if they see something like what happened in front of 7DMT yesterday (that could have lasted for 10 seconds until a CM breaks it up) are going to have a hard time going to Disney right now. And the number of people who are claiming to be cancelling because of that one picture is weirdly high. Anyone who has been happy for them to be opening and okay going shouldn’t be deterred by that one picture.
> 
> CMs cannot be everywhere at all times. They cannot prevent everything before it happens. That is hardly a knock at Disney not being able to enforce rules they have in place, but a realistic (IMO of course) way of looking at humans in general. A great example that someone pointed out is rain. When a downpour happens out of nowhere, people are probably going to momentarily forget distancing and run for shelter. People are probably going to get too close to you. People are probably going to pull their masks down when CMs aren’t looking. Nobody should be going expecting perfection (and at the same time, nobody should be going thinking Disney is going to tolerate skirting of the rules).



Name the things in your life that are guaranteed 100%.


----------



## andyman8

Long post alert. A few things to note about yesterday's reopening previews.

Everything I've heard from Guests, CMs, and Leadership seems to indicate the first day went really well. As previously discussed, they're expecting wait times to be a bit higher after CM previews. How high? They're still not quite sure; there's already ample evidence that the reduced hours, lack of park hopping, and limited experiences are going to have sizable effects on guest traffic patterns in the near term, but my understanding is that they're looking at Thursday and Friday as possible "worst case scenarios" in terms of how high waits could be under the current capacity restrictions. Still, those waits will likely pale in comparison to WDW's 90+ minute waits. It also seems like they've shifted their strategy to holding capacity steady at current caps until they can get a better idea of where the situation is headed. Originally, there was talk about re-evaluating some of the restrictions 4-6 weeks after opening, but with the current numbers (and how well they perceived yesterday to go), the plan seems to have shifted to holding steady with smaller modifications in the near term. Capacity levels may still creep up at some point, albeit not at the levels they initially anticipated, but in terms of increasing capacity at indoor attractions, shops, and restaurants, there's a growing consensus within management that that may not be happening for much longer than they expected. It's sort of a "don't fix what ain't broke" mentality." There's also still a lot of maintenance work left to be done in the coming days (and even weeks) on attractions. Some MK attractions were not in the best shape to begin with prior to the closure, and when any attraction doesn't run with guests for months, there's going to be some kinks and small problems when they start to take on guests again. I've been told that "will take some time." Regardless, I'm excited to see everything in person on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.

A friend at WDW and I have an interesting take about safety I also wanted to share. It provided a bit of perspective. While I agree that WDW will be very safe (relatively speaking) and cleaner than it's been in the last 15 years, I also think we need to dispel with this idea that WDW is the "safest place" in Florida or anywhere right now (I'm guilty of this myself). As has been pointed out to me, "safety" and "risk" are relative. I certainly feel that the health and sanitation policies in place at WDW will be far more consistently and thoroughly executed than at most places, like my grocery store. But unlike my local grocery store, WDW is not essential (even though it really feels essential for most of us), so it's not an even risk comparison. The common retort becomes: well what about the CM's jobs? I absolutely agree we need to get them back to work and try to adapt to a new normal, which is why I will be there on Saturday. But that doesn't necessarily change the risk present. At the moment, there is an inherent risk in visiting any public place (and that risk is enhanced when those visits are elongated and around many people, even if it's a smaller number of people than it usually is as that place) and there is an added risk automatically assumed when traveling for non-essential purposes. That makes a trip to WDW "riskier" than a trip to your local grocery store. When we say things like "WDW is safer than anywhere else in Florida," we inadvertently minimize and trivialize that inherent risk we're accepting. WDW would not put up a disclaimer on the front page of DisneyWorld.com if they felt that risk was miniscule. Am I saying you shouldn't go? Absolutely not. Like I said, I'm going (multiple times within the next few months), but we have to be honest about that risk and make a decision we feel is best for ourselves and loved ones. As WDW has said, now might not be the right time for everyone to visit. Nobody should be judged for which decision they render (and I'm seeing some judgement on _both_ sides). Also let's please not refer to those canceling their trips (even if because of the DFB picture) as having PTSD. As someone with a number of family and friends who suffer from PTSD after serving overseas, I respectfully ask that you not use that word (even sardonically) in a conversation about theme park vacations. Anyways, being honest about that risk also means taking the necessary precautions to mitigate it for yourself and for other Guests and CMs. We should all expect/hope for strict compliance and enforcement of that. We'll see in the coming days (I'm most curious about tomorrow and Friday).

That brings me to the DFB picture. Yes, it was click-bait (DFB has been doing that for quite some time). No, a gathering/rush like that shouldn't happen, especially with CMs and CM guests, but that's why WDW is holding these previews. These previews are not just about "good will," they're about ironing out the kinks of a several _major_ operational changes to virtually all of WDW's lines of business, especially Attractions. What most causal fans don't necessarily realize is that the modifications to each of these attractions are being decided on by that area's leadership team then being reviewed and approved by upper management. That means some things can get lost (as is often the case with Disney) or that they may not think of something/some possible situation. With an operation as complex as WDW, management is not going to be able to think of every possible situation. I wouldn't have thought about post-downtime rushes (which seems to be what caused the incident that DFB highlighted), so I'd expect to see WDW review their options and implement some subtle changes in the coming days to curve that behavior. Little things like this are why WDW holds previews.

Finally, as I've pleaded before, can we stop with the media bashing please? This thread really isn't the place to vent about your frustrations with the media. I would not categorize any coverage we've seen from the general (not Disney-specific) media as a "firestorm" or "over-reactive." I've actually been surprised by how little national mainstream media has covered the reopening (one NYT interview with Josh or a mention about the WDW opening on CNN two weeks ago doesn't count as a "firestorm"). Why didn't UOR get a NYT article at all? Because most people outside of Florida don't even know or fully understand that UOR exists and it certainly doesn't attract the crowds that WDW does. It also doesn't have the same place in our pop culture that WDW does. Why didn't UOR cause this much consternation on this forum when it had difficulties during AP previews? As Yulady pointed out, it did to some extent. There actually was criticism on here, but this is a Disney-focused message board (with a UOR section that sees maybe a fifth of the traffic of the Disney threads), so the posters here are automatically going to pay more attention to WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jkh36619 said:


> Name the things in your life that are guaranteed 100%.



Why? How do you take from my post that it should be 100% guaranteed? That’s my point, there are going to be slips and people need to be okay with it.

I’m not someone who freaked out at the 7DMT and took it to mean anything other than a completely expected blip in rule following.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Wonder what this means for Gaiters that have ear loops?



We should find that out definitively in the next few days. All of the gaiters I saw yesterday had ear loops cut into them. I feel like just a standard “No Gaiter Masks, even if ear loops are cut into them are prohibited” would be a very easy statement for Disney to make


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> We should find that out definitively in the next few days. All of the gaiters I saw yesterday had ear loops cut into them. I feel like just a standard “No Gaiter Masks, even if ear loops are cut into them are prohibited” would be a very easy statement for Disney to make


There are gaiters that are made with traditional ear loops though, not home DIY projects.  I'm going to the AP preview tomorrow, and while we have many different types of mask I'm just curious.  We'll probably just wear traditional masks tomorrow anyway though.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

So gaiters have been allowed at universal for a month now, and no out break has been tied to their resort.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> So gaiters have been allowed at universal for a month now, and no out break has been tied to their resort.




So what? Disney can make any rule they want without considering UO first.


----------



## midnight star

Are gaiters  allowed at Disney Springs?


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Also, my nose doesn’t peek out of my gaiter. May be a thinner fabric, but so many people sag their masks like jeans in the early 00’s that their noses might as well be full exposed.


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> Are gaiters  allowed at Disney Springs?


They have been.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/laws...UEq9b4rrpuG6PI_9UgoWXs0zk9B7wjdCiklymUINLxNbM


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> So what? Disney can make any rule they want without considering UO first.


Oh my bad, forgot discourse of Disney policy is frowned upon. I’ll fall back in line.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Oh my bad, forgot discourse of Disney policy is frowned upon. I’ll fall back in line.




I just don't see the point of comparing them anymore.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don't see the point of comparing them anymore.


Okay, so let’s compare the month plus at Disney Springs without issue.


----------



## jkh36619

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why? How do you take from my post that it should be 100% guaranteed? That’s my point, there are going to be slips and people need to be okay with it.
> 
> I’m not someone who freaked out at the 7DMT and took it to mean anything other than a completely expected blip in rule following.



I think the people that are going are ok with it. However people here keep going on and on and on and on about how people shouldn't go.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Okay, so let’s compare the month plus at Disney Springs without issue.




There aren't any rides at DS.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> There aren't any rides at DS.


Okay well there are rides at universal and I’ve ridden the hulk, Hagrids, and rip rocket without my gaiter ever coming off. Multiple times each now.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Remember how optimistic people were they’d fix the yeti while shut down?  Oh man how times change. Now we’re just like, oh yeah that’s just what John does in this scene, it was a dance move in that decade right? We’re just happy the parks are open!



I know it's been approximately 92 years since March but I guess with all the sturm und drang about the virus people forgot about all the maintenance problems at MK in the days leading up to the closures. People Mover was jacked up, Haunted Mansion was closed a couple days because of craziness with the doom buggies, etc


----------



## tlmadden73

So .. why would neck gaiters be banned compared to a normal cloth face mask? 

Anyway .. saw a vlogger's experience at MK and I have to say it seemed fine. Mask wearing, clearly marked lines, plexiglass in queues, cleaning procedures .. low crowds, and I loved the random character calvacade mini parades and characters just randomly about.

That should be kept for the future (but in order to do that, they'd have to keep crowds down (which we've all been wanting them to do anyway!) 

Time will tell how this works for normal guests . .and frankly there will be a point of diminishing returns with the social distancing as Disney allows more people in the parks. Just like we saw in those SDMT photos .. social distanced queues can't handle a  crowd, so people will spill out into walkways and other areas and not socially distance .. it is just inevitable.


----------



## Mit88

Let’s not be Gaiter Debaters. 

If Disney doesn’t want them in the parks, they dont want them in the parks. Its not up to us to make the rules and regulations of the parks. If they’re allowed at DS, and UOR, and your local grocery store, that doesnt force Disney to make them an option at the parks. If you want to bring your gaiter to the front gate, if they say no, they’ve put out vending machines for paper masks at $2 a piece and will have Disney branded masks inside almost every store


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jkh36619 said:


> I think the people that are going are ok with it. However people here keep going on and on and on and on about how people shouldn't go.



Should we defer to the much more productive conversation that’s been going on this morning about how people feel about other people?

The amount of people freaking out over that single picture and deciding not to go because of it says to me more than there should have been were under the impression that Disney could guarantee rules being followed at all times. I think they will do a great job with enforcement, but I think it would take a miracle for there never to be crowding (for a short amount of time), or people with masks off, etc.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Okay well there are rides at universal and I’ve ridden the hulk, Hagrids, and rip rocket without my gaiter ever coming off. Multiple times each now.




 I watched Tim Tracker and his slipped while riding coasters. If you're really angry about it, send Disney an email.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From GMA this morning..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> I know it's been approximately 92 years since March but I guess with all the sturm und drang about the virus people forgot about all the maintenance problems at MK in the days leading up to the closures. People Mover was jacked up, Haunted Mansion was closed a couple days because of craziness with the doom buggies, etc



The Jungle Cruise boat sank. My absolute favourite MK mishap of late, I hope we never forget that one .


----------



## wareagle57

Tjddis said:


> I’m sorry to see how much the negative press is getting to you.  All I can say is it is a good window into how the world of social media can so easily distort.  You were there and had a positive experience, right?   Today it doesn’t really matter what the reality is.   Everybody has access to a bully pulpit and can pretty much say whatever they want, almost unchecked.  And then you have people who just lap up whatever they see and build on it.  Like what I was saying yesterday regarding virus numbers, sometimes it feels like we all live in different realities. Scary.
> but I do have to say as a media company Disney should be prepared for this with campaigns aimed at customer confidence and counter narrative. As I have also said before I am more than a little surprised how there comms have been handled all along.
> haters gonna hate.  Hang in there...



Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. Sadly it’s not just social media, but so called friends as well, which has really done a number on my mental health. I need to not care so much what others think, you’re right. It’s very hard when it’s people you love though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Let’s not be Gaiter Debaters.
> 
> If Disney doesn’t want them in the parks, they dont want them in the parks. Its not up to us to make the rules and regulations of the parks. If they’re allowed at DS, and UOR, and your local grocery store, that doesnt force Disney to make them an option at the parks. If you want to bring your gaiter to the front gate, if they say no, they’ve put out vending machines for paper masks at $2 a piece and will have Disney branded masks inside almost every store




It's the debate within the debate...  Not a big deal to me IMO. Just use a different kind and move on.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kylenne said:


> I know it's been approximately 92 years since March but I guess with all the sturm und drang about the virus people forgot about all the maintenance problems at MK in the days leading up to the closures. People Mover was jacked up, Haunted Mansion was closed a couple days because of craziness with the doom buggies, etc


That was just hilarious. Especially with the Chapek timing. And then not finding Nemo because they broke the play in AK? Hahahaha 

#GoodTimes


----------



## Lewisc

JayhawkCruiser said:


> So gaiters have been allowed at universal for a month now, and no out break has been tied to their resort.


Florida isn't doing any contact tracing. We have no idea if any of the increased number of positives in the Orlando area can be attributed to mask policy and enforcement at Universal.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> The Jungle Cruise boat sank. My absolute favourite MK mishap of late, I hope we never forget that one .



How did I forget the best one?!


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> It's the debate within the debate...  Not a big deal to me IMO. Just use a different kind and move on.



If you’ve gotten this far with the acceptance of going on your trip, its time to roll with the punches. Disney is playing the role of the stern parent, for good reason.


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

SaintsManiac said:


> It's the debate within the debate...  Not a big deal to me IMO. Just use a different kind and move on.


Key phrase there is “to me IMO”, yet you trounce on mine as if I have no right to voice dissent for the update in policy. If you want to say you disagree that’s fine and absolutely welcomed but your pompous responses are insufferable.


----------



## glocker

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Okay well there are rides at universal and I’ve ridden the hulk, Hagrids, and rip rocket without my gaiter ever coming off. Multiple times each now.


Not so sure it's about the gaiter coming off. The material and the "seal" are the issues. Thin and breathable does not protect others. Also, Florida doesn't track and trace, so you will never know where the spread is happening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I know it's been approximately 92 years since March but I guess with all the sturm und drang about the virus people forgot about all the maintenance problems at MK in the days leading up to the closures. People Mover was jacked up, Haunted Mansion was closed a couple days because of craziness with the doom buggies, etc



yeah, I think there was some hope that some of that could have been worked on while the parks were closed and appears they weren't (whether Disney wasn't really able to or just chose note to)

Obivously a lot of other work done around the parks just to get them ready to open in this new environment


----------



## Mit88

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Key phrase there is “to me IMO”, yet you trounce on mine as if I have no right to voice dissent for the update in policy. If you want to say you disagree that’s fine and absolutely welcomed but your pompous responses are insufferable.



You can voice your dissent. Many people have about many things that are, and arent being implemented into the reopening of the parks. She’s just not sugar coating it. We’ve gone over the mask issue many times, and have even discussed at length the possibility of Disney not allowing gaiters. So none of this is really new. You’re well within your right to not like the decision that gaiters aren’t being allowed, but unfortunately these just arent decisions that are left to us to decide.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe they see gaiters as an invitation for people to try and push limits on what is considered a mask. A slippery slope towards other loose non mask type things.

I know people were talking about those flowy kind of scarf/mask things, I would probably bring back up masks just incase.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gosh I hope they still allow gaiters. I saw so many yesterday.  Gaiters are the only masks that seem to stay up on my kids faces.  We're still waiting on our Disney masks for the kids hopefully those will work.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think there was some hope that some of that could have been worked on while the parks were closed and appears they weren't (whether Disney wasn't really able to or just chose note to)
> 
> Obivously a lot of other work done around the parks just to get them ready to open in this new environment




I hope they can get some work done while the parks have such short days. Closing down at 7pm is a chance to get some much needed work done in the MK.


----------



## Dsny4fun

yulilin3 said:


> no, I'm pretty broke and this is one of the reasons I live stream  I did eat my nutella fruit waffle from Sleepy Hollow so it was a succesfull day
> We're going to have videos on SiDisney about safety and social distancing procedures, one about the surprise character parades, a look all around the castle,  make sure to subscribe to the channel on youtube. Not sure if anyone else from the DisUnplugged team was there today


Just sent you a tip....as I appreciate all that you do here !!


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Mit88 said:


> You can voice your dissent. Many people have about many things that are, and arent being implemented into the reopening of the parks. She’s just not sugar coating it. We’ve gone over the mask issue many times, and have even discussed at length the possibility of Disney not allowing gaiters. So none of this is really new. You’re well within your right to not like the decision that gaiters aren’t being allowed, but unfortunately these just arent decisions that are left to us to decide.


I don’t mean to be rude here, but literally this whole thread is about us debating decisions Disney makes that aren’t left to us to decide. We’ve been doing it for everything since March.


----------



## Sandiz08

2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.


----------



## Sre

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope they can get some work done while the parks have such short days. Closing down at 7pm is a chance to get some much needed work done in the MK.



Likewise, hoping some of these issues can be resolved before the "official" reopening. Would be heartbroken if we couldn't do Carousel of Progress, it's our favorite 15 minutes of A/C.


----------



## KBoopaloo

This is a weird question but I have thought a lot about table spacing in TS restaurants but didn’t even think about it in QS spots. Were tables removed from indoor seating QS spots to allow for more distancing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

glocker said:


> Not so sure it's about the gaiter coming off. The material and the "seal" are the issues. Thin and breathable does not protect others. Also, Florida doesn't track and trace, so you will never know where the spread is happening.



Also seems to be more variance in them in what material it is, if they are tight or not as tight, do they have means to tighten them or not, etc.

So maybe Disney just decided easier to restrict styles allowed vs worrying about that


----------



## Helvetica

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280851347294892033



I'm just glad that there's a clear answer. I did buy a gaiter with the intent of possibly using it, but I also bought a ton of masks. 

If Disney required full Princess dresses or super hero outfits for admission, I'm still going.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think there was some hope that some of that could have been worked on while the parks were closed and appears they weren't (whether Disney wasn't really able to or just chose note to)
> 
> Obivously a lot of other work done around the parks just to get them ready to open in this new environment



Something to keep in mind imo even before the issues with getting the parks ready, there were also concerns about maintenance crews being able to work safely, and local government orders with regard to what constitutes essential construction. I don't think they could have gotten a lot of that work done even if they wanted to (and I'm sure they did want to). They only had barebones staff on site from everything I saw (security, CMs who care for the animals at AK/AKL, etc)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> Gosh I hope they still allow gaiters. I saw so many yesterday.  Gaiters are the only masks that seem to stay up on my kids faces.  We're still waiting on our Disney masks for the kids hopefully those will work.



you can try ones with ties - we used cloth masks with ties and they stayed pretty good on all the kids - youngest is 4


----------



## Mit88

JayhawkCruiser said:


> I don’t mean to be rude here, but literally this whole thread is about us debating decisions Disney makes that ardent left to us to decide. We’ve been doing it for everything since March.



No, I know. And sometimes its healthy to debate. It would be very boring here if we were all on the same page at the same time. Ive had differing opinions with members here on occasions, but I’ve also had great and insightful conversations with those same people. All I’m saying is, we’ve done the mask/gaiter talk so many times on here that some people are just burnt out on that discussion/debate. I’m not saying your feelings or opinions are wrong, they’re not, because they’re yours, not mine, or anyone else’s on here. But at the end of the day Mom and Dad make the rules, and in this current situation we REALLY need to follow every rule they make because theres very little margin for error


----------



## gottalovepluto

glocker said:


> Not so sure it's about the gaiter coming off. *The material and the "seal" are the issues. Thin and breathable *does not protect others. Also, Florida doesn't track and trace, so you will never know where the spread is happening.


From the Mouse "Be secured with ties or ear loops"

No ties or ear loops, no entry. Literally the only thing said mandated about material is that it be "breathable material".


----------



## Brianstl

Lewisc said:


> Florida isn't doing any contact tracing. We have no idea if any of the increased number of positives in the Orlando area can be attributed to mask policy and enforcement at Universal.





glocker said:


> Not so sure it's about the gaiter coming off. The material and the "seal" are the issues. Thin and breathable does not protect others. Also, Florida doesn't track and trace, so you will never know where the spread is happening.


We won't need the state of Florida to tell us if there is a cluster at a theme park.  Social media will let us know right away. Social media is going to let us know about anyone who visited a park a month prior to a positive test regardless if the person got the virus at a park or didn't have the virus at the time.


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> 2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.



Seems like a weird time to do this. Current resort guests w/o tickets, sure. Because its much easier to account for the possible demand. But it would seem smart to maybe wait until the parks are open for a few weeks to make this decision


----------



## Jothmas

OnceUponATime15 said:


> From GMA this morning..


That was a good and accurate news story. It should help to ease the mind of anyone who saw it who was wavering about traveling to WDW.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-construction-crane-catches-fire-from-lightning-strike/
Not to interrupt a mask debate but something is on fire


----------



## Sandiz08

Mit88 said:


> Seems like a weird time to do this. Current resort guests w/o tickets, sure. Because its much easier to account for the possible demand. But it would seem smart to maybe wait until the parks are open for a few weeks to make this decision


No specification on the type of tickets. Could be group tickets first, but at this time nothing would surprise me.


----------



## kylenne

In case anyone else was curious about how it went at AK yesterday in all the glut of MK coverage, Super Enthused has her video up now:

                 Disney's Animal Kingdom Preview at Walt Disney World! New Bag Check, Characters on Boats & More!


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280879397315248133


What a rip off.


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-construction-crane-catches-fire-from-lightning-strike/
> Not to interrupt a mask debate but something is on fire



Its called “Dream Embers” at Disney, not “fire”. 

The Crane was hit with lighting and sparked full of Dream Embers


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> What a rip off.



Isn’t it just about the same as at Riviera...?


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> No specification on the type of tickets. Could be group tickets first, but at this time nothing would surprise me.



I’m an AP with Parks reservations. So I selfishly didnt take into account for the people staying at Disney, or off property starting this weekend that havent gotten tickets. If they have a set capacity built into the reservation system, it doesnt hurt to make tickets available to fill the available space


----------



## Jrb1979

Jothmas said:


> That was a good and accurate news story. It should help to ease the mind of anyone who saw it who was wavering about traveling to WDW.


Meanwhile there is 9989 new cases with a 14.14% positive.


----------



## xuxa777

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. why would neck gaiters be banned compared to a normal cloth face mask?
> 
> Anyway .. saw a vlogger's experience at MK and I have to say it seemed fine. Mask wearing, clearly marked lines, plexiglass in queues, cleaning procedures .. low crowds, and I loved the random character calvacade mini parades and characters just randomly about.
> 
> That should be kept for the future (but in order to do that, they'd have to keep crowds down (which we've all been wanting them to do anyway!)
> 
> Time will tell how this works for normal guests . .and frankly there will be a point of diminishing returns with the social distancing as Disney allows more people in the parks. Just like we saw in those SDMT photos .. social distanced queues can't handle a  crowd, so people will spill out into walkways and other areas and not socially distance .. it is just inevitable.



I am thinking neck gaiters being banned might also be for security purposes, in addition to it sliding down.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isn’t it just about the same as at Riviera...?


Its a rip off there too. I would never pay that much for a kids buffet to see some characters.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> What a rip off.


I feel like those outfits are from the 90s or something...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> Its a rip off there too. I would never pay that much for a kids buffet to see some characters.



Oh. Yeah that’s fair, it is standard for all the Disney character meals though.


----------



## Jothmas

Sandiz08 said:


> 2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.


It will make wait times longer, sadly, but it’s the right thing to do at the right time for the company, to deal with the park pass availability that exists throughout the remainder of 2020.


----------



## Tjddis

andyman8 said:


> Long post alert. A few things to note about yesterday's reopening previews.
> 
> Everything I've heard from Guests, CMs, and Leadership seems to indicate the first day went really well. As previously discussed, they're expecting wait times to be a bit higher after CM previews. How high? They're still not quite sure; there's already ample evidence that the reduced hours, lack of park hopping, and limited experiences are going to have sizable effects on guest traffic patterns in the near term, but my understanding is that they're looking at Thursday and Friday as possible "worst case scenarios" in terms of how high waits could be under the current capacity restrictions. Still, those waits will likely pale in comparison to WDW's 90+ minute waits. It also seems like they've shifted their strategy to holding capacity steady at current caps until they can get a better idea of where the situation is headed. Originally, there was talk about re-evaluating some of the restrictions 4-6 weeks after opening, but with the current numbers (and how well they perceived yesterday to go), the plan seems to have shifted to holding steady with smaller modifications in the near term. Capacity levels may still creep up at some point, albeit not at the levels they initially anticipated, but in terms of increasing capacity at indoor attractions, shops, and restaurants, there's a growing consensus within management that that may not be happening for much longer than they expected. It's sort of a "don't fix what ain't broke" mentality." There's also still a lot of maintenance work left to be done in the coming days (and even weeks) on attractions. Some MK attractions were not in the best shape to begin with prior to the closure, and when any attraction doesn't run with guests for months, there's going to be some kinks and small problems when they start to take on guests again. I've been told that "will take some time." Regardless, I'm excited to see everything in person on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> 
> A friend at WDW and I have an interesting take about safety I also wanted to share. It provided a bit of perspective. While I agree that WDW will be very safe (relatively speaking) and cleaner than it's been in the last 15 years, I also think we need to dispel with this idea that WDW is the "safest place" in Florida or anywhere right now (I'm guilty of this myself). As has been pointed out to me, "safety" and "risk" are relative. I certainly feel that the health and sanitation policies in place at WDW will be far more consistently and thoroughly executed than at most places, like my grocery store. But unlike my local grocery store, WDW is not essential (even though it really feels essential for most of us), so it's not an even risk comparison. The common retort becomes: well what about the CM's jobs? I absolutely agree we need to get them back to work and try to adapt to a new normal, which is why I will be there on Saturday. But that doesn't necessarily change the risk present. At the moment, there is an inherent risk in visiting any public place (and that risk is enhanced when those visits are elongated and around many people, even if it's a smaller number of people than it usually is as that place) and there is an added risk automatically assumed when traveling for non-essential purposes. That makes a trip to WDW "riskier" than a trip to your local grocery store. When we say things like "WDW is safer than anywhere else in Florida," we inadvertently minimize and trivialize that inherent risk we're accepting. WDW would not put up a disclaimer on the front page of DisneyWorld.com if they felt that risk was miniscule. Am I saying you shouldn't go? Absolutely not. Like I said, I'm going (multiple times within the next few months), but we have to be honest about that risk and make a decision we feel is best for ourselves and loved ones. As WDW has said, now might not be the right time for everyone to visit. Nobody should be judged for which decision they render (and I'm seeing some judgement on _both_ sides). Also let's please not refer to those canceling their trips (even if because of the DFB picture) as having PTSD. As someone with a number of family and friends who suffer from PTSD after serving overseas, I respectfully ask that you not use that word (even sardonically) in a conversation about theme park vacations. Anyways, being honest about that risk also means taking the necessary precautions to mitigate it for yourself and for other Guests and CMs. We should all expect/hope for strict compliance and enforcement of that. We'll see in the coming days (I'm most curious about tomorrow and Friday).
> 
> That brings me to the DFB picture. Yes, it was click-bait (DFB has been doing that for quite some time). No, a gathering/rush like that shouldn't happen, especially with CMs and CM guests, but that's why WDW is holding these previews. These previews are not just about "good will," they're about ironing out the kinks of a several _major_ operational changes to virtually all of WDW's lines of business, especially Attractions. What most causal fans don't necessarily realize is that the modifications to each of these attractions are being decided on by that area's leadership team then being reviewed and approved by upper management. That means some things can get lost (as is often the case with Disney) or that they may not think of something/some possible situation. With an operation as complex as WDW, management is not going to be able to think of every possible situation. I wouldn't have thought about post-downtime rushes (which seems to be what caused the incident that DFB highlighted), so I'd expect to see WDW review their options and implement some subtle changes in the coming days to curve that behavior. Little things like this are why WDW holds previews.
> 
> Finally, as I've pleaded before, can we stop with the media bashing please? This thread really isn't the place to vent about your frustrations with the media. I would not categorize any coverage we've seen from the general (not Disney-specific) media as a "firestorm" or "over-reactive." I've actually been surprised by how little national mainstream media has covered the reopening (one NYT interview with Josh or a mention about the WDW opening on CNN two weeks ago doesn't count as a "firestorm"). Why didn't UOR get a NYT article at all? Because most people outside of Florida don't even know or fully understand that UOR exists and it certainly doesn't attract the crowds that WDW does. It also doesn't have the same place in our pop culture that WDW does. Why didn't UOR cause this much consternation on this forum when it had difficulties during AP previews? As Yulady pointed out, it did to some extent. There actually was criticism on here, but this is a Disney-focused message board (with a UOR section that sees maybe a fifth of the traffic of the Disney threads), so the posters here are automatically going to pay more attention to WDW.


Well said on every level.  Stay safe Andy man


----------



## Sandiz08

Jothmas said:


> It will make wait times longer, sadly, but it’s the right thing to do at the right time for the company, to deal with the park pass availability that exists throughout the remainder of 2020.


Agree, I wonder if resorts are in the near future/ or if they also may be booked tomorrow.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> Meanwhile there is 9989 new cases with a 14.14% positive.


Out of almost 76,000 results.  Plus the positivity rate from the day before was 16.21%.  I pray this is a downward trend of the rate.   Time will tell.


----------



## Tjddis

wareagle57 said:


> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. Sadly it’s not just social media, but so called friends as well, which has really done a number on my mental health. I need to not care so much what others think, you’re right. It’s very hard when it’s people you love though.


Damn that’s rough.  Just remember what opinions are like, and that everybody’s got one...


----------



## Jothmas

Sandiz08 said:


> Agree, I wonder if resorts are in the near future/ or if they also may be booked tomorrow.


I’m wondering if Disney will maintain their strategy of wanting to keep as many people on property as they can, or based on other considerations let all the other hotels in Orlando handle any additional guests. I could see them wanting to hold onto the deluxe resort guests. They surely make a lot of money off people willing to pay those prices, but maybe let the value guests find somewhere else to stay.


----------



## Tjddis

Jothmas said:


> That was a good and accurate news story. It should help to ease the mind of anyone who saw it who was wavering about traveling to WDW.


Well that’s somewhat to be expected given the parent company relationship and all
But good for Disney in using its platforms to get out some info.  They should be doing more of this, should have been all along really...


----------



## kylenne

Something really interesting I noticed while watching this AK vlog were the sheer number of social distancing markers along the bridge on both sides going in and out of Pandora. I'm wondering if that's intended as social distancing for the FoP queue knowing that it will spill out that far (like the Splash queue yesterday at MK) or whether they plan on limiting capacity in the land itself as a way to deal with potential crowding at rope drop?


----------



## rstevens333

Do we know when hotel reservations will open back up?


----------



## Dulcee

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Out of almost 76,000 results.  Plus the positivity rate from the day before was 16.21%.  I pray this is a downward trend of the rate.   Time will tell.


I'm with you. For FL residents especially I'm crossing all crossables that these few data points suggest they've gotten a hold on the situation and a downward trend is to follow.


----------



## osufeth24

Dulcee said:


> I'm with you. For FL residents especially I'm crossing all crossables that these few data points suggest they've gotten a hold on the situation and a downward trend is to follow.


to me as long as it's young people they keep finding, it's not bad news at all.  More than a 90% chance they won't need to be hospitalized, they'll be asymptomatic, and since we found them, they'll isolate where they can't spread it


----------



## xuxa777

Dulcee said:


> I'm with you. For FL residents especially I'm crossing all crossables that these few data points suggest they've gotten a hold on the situation and a downward trend is to follow.



Orange county positivity has decreased to 11% so hopefully it continues to go down.


----------



## yulilin3

KBoopaloo said:


> This is a weird question but I have thought a lot about table spacing in TS restaurants but didn’t even think about it in QS spots. Were tables removed from indoor seating QS spots to allow for more distancing?


Some if not mosts table are bolted to the floor.  There are signs on each table that can't be used,  also in some places they took the chairs away from these tables


----------



## WonderlandisReality

gottalovepluto said:


> I feel like those outfits are from the 90s or something...


You say that like it’s a bad thing...


----------



## xuxa777

wareagle57 said:


> Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. Sadly it’s not just social media, but so called friends as well, which has really done a number on my mental health. I need to not care so much what others think, you’re right. It’s very hard when it’s people you love though.


All I have to say on that is

_Bodda Getta
Bodda Getta
Bodda Getta Bah_


----------



## twinmom13

Something I have been wondering about: I know they say it takes 10 to 15 minutes at closer than 6 feet to an infected person to get infected yourself, but does the 10 to 15 minutes have to be all at once? Does it have to be all from one person?  We can assume that there will be infected (hopefully asymptomatic) people at the parks, and while I am sure it will be relatively easy to avoid being within 6 feet of anyone most of the time given the safety measures in place, there will probably be times you have no choice but to be closer to someone for a minute or two at a time.  Each encounter on its own would not be enough to get infected, but what if you are close to five different infected people, each for 2 or 3 minutes, over the course of the day?  Has anyone heard anything about cumulative exposure?


----------



## xuxa777

twinmom13 said:


> Something I have been wondering about: I know they say it takes 10 to 15 minutes at closer than 6 feet to an infected person to get infected yourself, but does the 10 to 15 minutes have to be all at once? Does it have to be all from one person?  We can assume that there will be infected (hopefully asymptomatic) people at the parks, and while I am sure it will be relatively easy to avoid being within 6 feet of anyone most of the time given the safety measures in place, there will probably be times you have no choice but to be closer to someone for a minute or two at a time.  Each encounter on its own would not be enough to get infected, but what if you are close to five different infected people, each for 2 or 3 minutes, over the course of the day?  Has anyone heard anything about cumulative exposure?


 Realistically too many variables (humiditiy , wind blowing, fan, age of person, facing away or towards, is Yeti still broken etc. etc) to worry about it at that level.  Just follow the general guidelines and you will be safe.


----------



## cmmelzer

Mit88 said:


> I’m an AP with Parks reservations. So I selfishly didnt take into account for* the people staying at Disney, or off property starting this weekend that havent gotten tickets*. If they have a set capacity built into the reservation system, it doesnt hurt to make tickets available to fill the available space



This is me and my group. We have 7 nights DVC at WLCC and BCV splitstay and hadnt bought tickets yet. Going at end of Sept early Oct. So my only anxiety at this point is actually being able to purchase park tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> What a rip off.


That’s rather inexpensive compared to some character meals. To each their own.


----------



## yulilin3

twinmom13 said:


> Something I have been wondering about: I know they say it takes 10 to 15 minutes at closer than 6 feet to an infected person to get infected yourself, but does the 10 to 15 minutes have to be all at once? Does it have to be all from one person?  We can assume that there will be infected (hopefully asymptomatic) people at the parks, and while I am sure it will be relatively easy to avoid being within 6 feet of anyone most of the time given the safety measures in place, there will probably be times you have no choice but to be closer to someone for a minute or two at a time.  Each encounter on its own would not be enough to get infected, but what if you are close to five different infected people, each for 2 or 3 minutes, over the course of the day?  Has anyone heard anything about cumulative exposure?


Think of it this way
Someone has bad body odor. you can smell it IF you are closer than 6ft and the odor travel from the person to you in 10 minutes . Downwind,  less 
Now if you go to another location and the person is there it'll be the same rules.
So i would think,  no,  it's not accumulative
Just my guess of course


----------



## Dulcee

twinmom13 said:


> Something I have been wondering about: I know they say it takes 10 to 15 minutes at closer than 6 feet to an infected person to get infected yourself, but does the 10 to 15 minutes have to be all at once? Does it have to be all from one person?  We can assume that there will be infected (hopefully asymptomatic) people at the parks, and while I am sure it will be relatively easy to avoid being within 6 feet of anyone most of the time given the safety measures in place, there will probably be times you have no choice but to be closer to someone for a minute or two at a time.  Each encounter on its own would not be enough to get infected, but what if you are close to five different infected people, each for 2 or 3 minutes, over the course of the day?  Has anyone heard anything about cumulative exposure?


Cumulative exposure can be a problem (its a hypothesized reason why some health care workers earlier on were becoming so much more ill compared to others) but in that case you are talking about extensive exposure to continuous large viral loads. While that is certainly possible just about anywhere right now, its more likely in a healthcare setting where large amounts of viral particles can be easily aersolized and thus remain in the air. Assuming everyone wears their masks, the actual amount of viral particles from an asymptomatic or presymptomatic person that could make it through their mask in droplet form, then through your mask, is hypothesized to be very low. Its one of the reasons estimates suggest 95% mask compliance would cut transmission rates by 60-75%.


----------



## Helvetica

Just watching the wait times is fascinating to me... 

How they're getting 5 minutes for Flight of Passage and 45 minutes for Dinosaur (now down to 20) during the previews is quite perplexing.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Think of it this way
> Someone has bad body odor. you can smell it IF you are closer than 6ft and the odor travel from the person to you in 10 minutes . Downwind,  less
> Now if you go to another location and the person is there it'll be the same rules.
> So i would think,  no,  it's not accumulative
> Just my guess of course


Yes b/c it’s virus particles so if you’re standing less than 10 min near someone infected & move to stand near someone else infected, the clock starts over b/c it’s a different set of virus particles coming from a different host.


----------



## JacknSally

Helvetica said:


> Just watching the wait times is fascinating to me...
> 
> How they're getting 5 minutes for Flight of Passage and 45 minutes for Dinosaur (now down to 20) during the previews is quite perplexing.


*
I know yesterday they were only loading one party per rover for Dinosaur, so that may be why the long wait, if they’re doing that again today.*


----------



## AmberMV

Helvetica said:


> Just watching the wait times is fascinating to me...
> 
> How they're getting 5 minutes for Flight of Passage and 45 minutes for Dinosaur (now down to 20) during the previews is quite perplexing.


Where are you finding the wait times?  On my app it just has a --- for every ride at both parks


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Where are you finding the wait times?  On my app it just has a --- for every ride at both parks


MDE is giving wait times for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Just watching the wait times is fascinating to me...
> 
> How they're getting 5 minutes for Flight of Passage and 45 minutes for Dinosaur (now down to 20) during the previews is quite perplexing.



must be something about how they are running Dinosaur, ride capacity must be way down for that (relative to the decrease for others) as I just checked and that is at 20 and everything else in the park (FOP, EE, Safari, etc.) is at 5 minutes


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> must be something about how they are running Dinosaur, ride capacity must be way down for that (relative to the decrease for others) as I just checked and that is at 20 and everything else in the park (FOP, EE, Safari, etc.) is at 5 minutes


Dinosaur was one vehicle per party yesterday. I’m not sure if they were loading both sides or just one.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> MDE is giving wait times for me


I still am getting zilch on my app.  What are the longest waits right now?


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Dinosaur was one vehicle per party yesterday. I’m not sure if they were loading both sides or just one.



I don't remember, it's 4 rows right?

Surprised they don't do something similar to what Universal did on the Mummy, and board 1 party in row 1 and the other in row 4.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just read on FB (posted by a travel agent)

*2020 Stand alone park tickets are going on sale tomorrow.  July 9th.*

No word on time or by phone or online. But tomorrow!
Would link the post but it wouldn’t be allowed due to site rules


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> I still am getting zilch on my app.  What are the longest waits right now?



in AK only Dinosaur is over 5 minutes

In MK, Mine train is 30, Peter Pan is 20, BTMRR is 25, Splash in 30, Jungle Cruise is 30, Pirates is 15 ... everything else is 10 or less


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> I don't remember, it's 4 rows right?
> 
> Surprised they don't do something similar to what Universal did on the Mummy, and board 1 party in row 1 and the other in row 4.


3 rows of 4


----------



## Helvetica

JacknSally said:


> *I know yesterday they were only loading one party per rover for Dinosaur, so that may be why the long wait, if they’re doing that again today.*





TheMaxRebo said:


> must be something about how they are running Dinosaur, ride capacity must be way down for that (relative to the decrease for others) as I just checked and that is at 20 and everything else in the park (FOP, EE, Safari, etc.) is at 5 minutes



I don't doubt that there are operational challenges, but it's still pretty weird to see. I mean, who is waiting the 20-45 minutes for Dinosaur when every other attraction in the park is a 5 minute wait? I guess people just got tired of riding FoP or wanted their very own time rover?


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> in AK only Dinosaur is over 5 minutes
> 
> In MK, Mine train is 30, Peter Pan is 20, BTMRR is 25, Splash in 30, Jungle Cruise is 30, Pirates is 15 ... everything else is 10 or less


Thanks!  Very interesting the waits, FoP a walk on I guess then.  I could seriously not even get on a ride tomorrow and I'd still be happy, I feel very lucky to be able to go to Preview in the first place


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> I don't doubt that there are operational challenges, but it's still pretty weird to see. I mean, who is waiting the 20-45 minutes for Dinosaur when every other attraction in the park is a 5 minute wait? I guess people just got tired of riding FoP or wanted their very own time rover?



I am the wrong person to ask as I am not really a fan of Dinosaur


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am the wrong person to ask as I am not really a fan of Dinosaur




I wouldn't ride it if it was walk on...


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't ride it if it was walk on...


----------



## TommyJK

twinmom13 said:


> Something I have been wondering about: I know they say it takes 10 to 15 minutes at closer than 6 feet to an infected person to get infected yourself, but does the 10 to 15 minutes have to be all at once? Does it have to be all from one person?  We can assume that there will be infected (hopefully asymptomatic) people at the parks, and while I am sure it will be relatively easy to avoid being within 6 feet of anyone most of the time given the safety measures in place, there will probably be times you have no choice but to be closer to someone for a minute or two at a time.  Each encounter on its own would not be enough to get infected, but what if you are close to five different infected people, each for 2 or 3 minutes, over the course of the day?  Has anyone heard anything about cumulative exposure?



It's not that cut and dry.

You will get infected if an infected person's virus makes its way into your body.

So you could spend an hour with a person who is positive and be a couple of feet away from them and never become infected, because the infected person didn't expel infected droplets that made their way into your body through some method.   Conversely you could be 6 feet away from a person, both of you wearing masks, only for a couple of minute and you could get infected.  The infected person could have momentarily touched their mask then the hand rail, then you touch that hand rail.  And every other possible situation in between for ways to get it or not get it.

The whole idea with the number of minutes and distance etc. come down to best guidelines from observations made so far to reduce chances as best as possible.

So in general the longer you are near someone that is infected the more chance you have of getting it through various means, and added protection (wearing a mask, increasing the distance from that infected person, not touching surfaces and/or your face etc.) reduce those chances of getting it.

But there are no definitive/precise numbers that will guarantee if you are closer to someone for shorter period of time, or further away for longer periods of time that you will or won't get it.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Its called “Dream Embers” at Disney, not “fire”.
> 
> The Crane was hit with lighting and sparked full of Dream Embers



I like "Ember Dust" better....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't ride it if it was walk on...



I would, but only if I could drag someone on with me (my kids DO NOT like lol). No way would I do this one single rider in my own vehicle .


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't ride it if it was walk on...



I like you and you are part of our May crew. I'm going to just pretend I didn't read that...


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would, but only if I could drag someone on with me (my kids DO NOT like lol). No way would I do this one single rider in my own vehicle .




The 2 times I rode it (10 years apart) I felt like I was going to vomit the entire time. Never again.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


>


I didn’t like it either lol. Wasn’t fast or bumpy enough for me. Indy > Dinosaur haha


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> I didn’t like it either lol. Wasn’t fast or bumpy enough for me. Indy > Dinosaur haha


Well I have yet to experience Indy. As a matter of fact I was supposed to be heading to DL for the first time tomorrow. Such is life.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

midnight star said:


> I didn’t like it either lol. Wasn’t fast or bumpy enough for me. Indy > Dinosaur haha



Isnt it the exact same amount of speed and bumps as Indy lol? Or is it just the track that’s the same?


----------



## Marionnette

Helvetica said:


> Just watching the wait times is fascinating to me...
> 
> How they're getting 5 minutes for Flight of Passage and 45 minutes for Dinosaur (now down to 20) during the previews is quite perplexing.


I think it can have a lot to do with the sanitation procedures for the ride vehicles. After X number of circuits, aren’t they spraying ride vehicles down with solution and then running the vehicles thru the ride once or twice to allow time for the solution to act. Then if you add in any reduced throughput by running fewer vehicles, you can get longer wait times.


----------



## Farro

midnight star said:


> I didn’t like it either lol. Wasn’t fast or bumpy enough for me. Indy > Dinosaur haha



I agree Indy is more fun than Dinosaur.

In fact my one and only time at Disneyland was when I rode it, and that was before Dinosaur. So when I went on Dinosaur, I was disappointed.

Now I've grown to love it, it's one of my favorites. We've been lucky and it's usually just us 2 in the back row, and I slip and slide and hoot and holler! We always ride with fun guests and play up the theme.


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isnt it the exact same amount of speed and bumps as Indy lol? Or is it just the track that’s the same?


I felt like it was slower. Like with indy if I sit on the ends, I feel like I will fly out. I sat on the end for Dinosaur and didn't do that.


----------



## rteetz

As much as I love dinosaur probably not the best spot to discuss the ins and outs of it here


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

DGsAtBLT said:


> Isnt it the exact same amount of speed and bumps as Indy lol? Or is it just the track that’s the same?


They say they’re the same ride but I have to disagree.  I really enjoy Indy at DL but can barely tolerate Dinosaur.  I always feel as though I get knocked around more on Dinosaur.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> As much as I love dinosaur probably not the best spot to discuss the ins and outs of it here


Sorry


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> I’m an AP with Parks reservations. So I selfishly didnt take into account for the people staying at Disney, or off property starting this weekend that havent gotten tickets. If they have a set capacity built into the reservation system, it doesnt hurt to make tickets available to fill the available space



That's a great point.  It does give anyone who wants to go once the parks open to the general public the ability to do that.  I wonder, too, if they open them up now, if it will give them a better sense of numbers for the rest of the year and, bonus(!), starts getting some cash flowing sooner rather than later!  I wonder if new 2020 resort reservations are close behind?  I would imagine since the FL EO NY/NJ/CT travel restriction was extended, they have even more cancellations on their hands.


----------



## JacknSally

Helvetica said:


> I don't doubt that there are operational challenges, but it's still pretty weird to see. I mean, who is waiting the 20-45 minutes for Dinosaur when every other attraction in the park is a 5 minute wait? I guess people just got tired of riding FoP or wanted their very own time rover?



*My husband and I would. We enjoy dinosaur and ride it every trip. We wouldn’t mind a 20 minute wait. Might not even mind a 30-45 minute wait depending on how long we’re in the park, what else we’ve done, etc. It’s a largely indoor queue so it’s a nice A/C break. The otherwise empty rover would also be a fun plus. We never bother with the ride photo for this one because it’s always the 2 of us and a bunch of strangers, lol.

We’d do all the 5 minute attractions, too.

We also love Primeval Whirl. *


----------



## JacknSally

*we maybe already knew this? but it’s apparently confirmed now...*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280925455932166145


----------



## cakebaker

JayhawkCruiser said:


> Okay well there are rides at universal and I’ve ridden the hulk, Hagrids, and rip rocket without my gaiter ever coming off. Multiple times each now.



There have been several studies that show they aren’t as effective as traditional masks. 

Bottom line is Disney says no.


----------



## wareagle57

I’m going to guess the issue with Dinosaur is that they only have one side running (this was the problem with BTMR yesterday. And on top of that they probably are only putting one party on each rover. I don’t remember ever being spaced out by only 1 row on any rides yesterday. So that is a huge reduction in their capacity. Still, the 20 minutes is likely more like 10. Mine Train was posted as 30 yesterday at one point and we literally walked straight on.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280925746685521922


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't ride it if it was walk on...



 "Definitely not your Dino"


----------



## Chris Ehlers

cakebaker said:


> There have been several studies that show they aren’t as effective as traditional masks.
> 
> Bottom line is Disney says no.


Ill wait to hear it from Disney Officially


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280926807919919106


----------



## tlmadden73

Sandiz08 said:


> 2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.


Just tickets? But not resorts?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280926807919919106





Go away forever, scanners! Those things always grossed me out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Go away forever, scanners! Those things always grossed me out.




That and my kid's NEVER freaking worked.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280926807919919106



How many people are still going to try and scan their finger just out of sheer habit?


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> Just tickets? But not resorts?



Baby steps.


----------



## Sandiz08

tlmadden73 said:


> Just tickets? But not resorts?


Only tickets have been announced, but it would make sense to also do resorts at that point.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> That and my kid's NEVER freaking worked.



Same! Or you’re stuck behind the group who can’t figure it out meanwhile the other lines are just flying into the park.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Probably b/c of the threat of the virus vortex.



A precursor to Hurronacaine’s


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Go away forever, scanners! Those things always grossed me out.



*I’m good with no finger scanners - I just want to keep hearing the tapstile sound  *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *I’m good with no finger scanners - I just want to keep hearing the tapstile sound *



There will be future studies on the psychological effects of the green Mickey head sound on Disney park goers. That sound


----------



## Helvetica

I think DVC members can buy tickets starting today. I just got an e-mail from them telling me to buy tickets if I haven't already done so for my trip coming up in 11 days.


----------



## tlmadden73

Sandiz08 said:


> Only tickets have been announced, but it would make sense to also do resorts at that point.


Okay. 
Just curious -- everyone's situation is different, but I have 9 days of tickets (old non-expiration tickets) . .so i can make any reservations I want for 2020, but until I know if I can stay in a resort, I am not going to make any park reservations. Plus I have the issue of having part of the household with regular tickets and one of the household having an AP. So .. even if I wanted to make some 2020 park reservations for later this year, I am limited to only the 3 days allowed by the AP holder until I have a resort reservation.


----------



## MrsBooch

Sandiz08 said:


> 2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.




WHAT.


----------



## Yooperroo

I have a resort stay coming up in 5 days and just got an email with a link to purchase tickets if I hadn't already.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandiz08 said:


> 2020 Tickets to go on sale tommorow. This is coming from a TA I’ve used.


Anyone else hearing this?


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Anyone else hearing this?


Multiple people now reporting getting an email, seems pretty official. Interesting!


----------



## MrsBooch

Helvetica said:


> I think DVC members can buy tickets starting today. I just got an e-mail from them telling me to buy tickets if I haven't already done so for my trip coming up in 11 days.



was your stay in 2020?!?!


----------



## Mit88

Im not seeing the option to buy tickets yet through DVC. Might have to call, or it just isnt live yet


----------



## Yooperroo

Screen shots showing it is specifically addressing this upcoming stay beginning on the 13th with a link to purchase tickets which then brings me to this page.


----------



## Helvetica

MrsBooch said:


> was your stay in 2020?!?!



Yes, it's in 11 days.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Glad they’re specifically focusing on people with resort stays, what a load off their minds to finally be able to buy tickets!


----------



## Spaceguy55

yulilin3 said:


> many of the IASW figures were not working before the closure, also rumors that *Peoplemover won't open because of technical difficulties*


Most likely due to rusty magnets...the same as when you don't drive your car and rust builds up on your disc brakes..


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Glad they’re specifically focusing on people with resort stays, what a load off their minds to finally be able to buy tickets!



Overblown worrying. I’m guilty of this, and it wasnt even for myself lol


----------



## MrsBooch

omg i never get emails - this is giving me the heartburns


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Multiple people now reporting getting an email, seems pretty official. Interesting!


We canceled our early August package and rebooked at a super low rate through S&D but need tickets. No email yet! Logged into MDE and cannot buy anything but 2021 tickets at this point. Hmmmm.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


>


So absolutely no way to prove you are who you are? So .. will this lead to some sort of Disney ticket black market? Heh. 

So, even though obviously against policy, there is nothing technically stopping local AP holders from giving their magic bands to other their friends/family for a quick visit? (Assuming they have park reservations).


----------



## MrsBooch

Yooperroo said:


> Screen shots showing it is specifically addressing this upcoming stay beginning on the 13th with a link to purchase tickets which then brings me to this page.



hmmm...for 2021 tickets? that's weird. unless i'm confused.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Yooperroo said:


> Screen shots showing it is specifically addressing this upcoming stay beginning on the 13th with a link to purchase tickets which then brings me to this page.


So it leads you to a page where you can only buy 2021 tickets?


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> So absolutely no way to prove you are who you are? So .. will this lead to some sort of Disney ticket black market? Heh.
> 
> So, even though obviously against policy, there is nothing technically stopping local AP holders from giving their magic bands to other their friends/family for a quick visit? (Assuming they have park reservations).



Probably go the DLR route and take a picture of you and have it on their handheld when you scan the ticket or magic band


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> There will be future studies on the psychological effects of the green Mickey head sound on Disney park goers. That sound



Or how when you have a limited edition magic band and it makes multiple colors and makes noise you feel better, more important than other guests 

.... Just me?


----------



## Yooperroo

hereforthechurros said:


> So it leads you to a page where you can only buy 2021 tickets?


Yep. I wonder if it got sent out prematurely in prep of 2020 tickets being available tomorrow?


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Lewisc

Without a mask droplets can travel 8 feet. A single layer bandana lowers it to 4 feet.
A multilayer cloth mask lowers it to inches.
This study was sited by several websites.

https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0016018
Offered to give context as to why bandana style masks might not be allowed


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

Yooperroo said:


> Yep. I wonder if it got sent out prematurely in prep of 2020 tickets being available tomorrow?


Makes sense! Thanks for the info


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> So absolutely no way to prove you are who you are? So .. will this lead to some sort of Disney ticket black market? Heh.
> 
> So, even though obviously against policy, there is nothing technically stopping local AP holders from giving their magic bands to other their friends/family for a quick visit? (Assuming they have park reservations).


We'll find out tomorrow but,  just a reminder,  there's absolutely no discussion allowed of circumventing guidelines here on the Dis


----------



## Helvetica

My local Six Flags lowered their park hours again today. Starting next week, they will be closed Mondays and Tuesdays. They will be open 10:30-6 pm on Wednesday, Thursday and Sunday, and they will be open 10:30-8 pm on Friday and Saturday. 

I understand since they've been totally dead, but it still sucks for everyone involved. They're not posting hours for October-December, so I'm guessing that they're skipping cold and flu season. It looks like September 20th will be their last day of the shortened season. 

Their new ride for 2020 has been put into storage and it's been delayed until 2021. On the plus side, they're finally doing a complete refurbishment on their 105 year old carousel.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88




----------



## jpeterson

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or how when you have a limited edition magic band and it makes multiple colors and makes noise you feel better, more important than other guests
> 
> .... Just me?


Definitely not just you


----------



## yulilin3

here's our brief video of social distancing markers and safety signage around the park. (you can put subtitles if you wish)


----------



## Spaceguy55

Do you really want to share your MB ? Everythings fine till you get caught..then BANNED!!!


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


>


That's good, it says "traditional neck gaiters" won't be allowed.  An appropriate face covering should have ear loops or ties.  So a neck gaiter with built in ear loops should still be good to go


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> That's good, it says "traditional neck gaiters" won't be allowed.  An appropriate face covering should have ear loops or ties.  So a neck gaiter with built in ear loops should still be good to go



I’d still bring an extra traditional mask juuust in case.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spaceguy55 said:


> Do you really want to share your MB ? Everythings fine till you get caught..then BANNED!!!



I wish I could sign over my TIW card to someone going this year. Someone should make use of it since we barely could


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wish I could sign over my TIW card to someone going this year. Someone should make use of it since we barely could



They’re not refunding you on it?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> They’re not refunding you on it?



As far as I’ve heard they’re just doing extensions.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


>


So .. I'm curious with that sort of social distancing on attractions (like only 6 people on board a Small World boat) .. what lines will look like despite the lowered capacity.  Eventually there is a breaking point .. where if/when they start adding in more people to the parks, they are going to have to reducing social distancing a bit .... otherwise the lines will spill into the walkways. 

*shrug*


----------



## hertamaniac

E-mail for "partial" refund now being processed as of this afternoon.  Here is what I got:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> So .. I'm curious with that sort of social distancing on attractions (like only 6 people on board a Small World boat) .. what lines will look like despite the lowered capacity.  Eventually there is a breaking point .. where if/when they start adding in more people to the parks, they are going to have to reducing social distancing a bit .... otherwise the lines will spill into the walkways.
> 
> *shrug*



This is why some of us thought VQs would be in use. To control the lines when the queues are full, and to prevent pile ups outside the entrances like 7DMT had yesterday.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Same! Or you’re stuck behind the group who can’t figure it out meanwhile the other lines are just flying into the park.



It's not always a question of figuring it out. One of my gf's medications gives her hand tremors as a side effect. Finger scanning always took us a while because it could never pick up her shaky finger, then inevitably some nasty guest "stuck" behind us would get passive aggressive and make an awful comment or get loudly huffy about it taking so long, which would make my gf feel understandably awful and panicky and unsurprisingly even shakier and less able to get scanned. Almost always we would have to have a CM with the iPad come to take her photo instead.

These things were always a tremendous source of stress and anxiety for us as a result and I hope they stay gone.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> As far as I’ve heard they’re just doing extensions.



Thats better than them just letting it expire and you’re out of luck, I suppose. Depending on the extension of course. If they make it the same 4 month extension as the AP, then thats bad on Disney. 

Speaking of, theres only a few days left of “early July” where we’re supposed to receive an update on the AP refund vs extension. Wonder if it’ll come out tomorrow along with the new tickets


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> E-mail for "partial" refund now being processed as of this afternoon.  Here is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 507397



Fingers crossed this means defined options and the ability to do it online is coming soon, like today soon. I don’t want to sit on hold again tomorrow


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fingers crossed this means defined options and the ability to do it online is coming soon, like today soon. I don’t want to sit on hold again tomorrow



We opted for the cancel AP option via 2 separate e-mails yesterday and today to guest services (with screenshots).  Now I am really confused about this partial amount/calculation.


----------



## Tjddis

TommyJK said:


> It's not that cut and dry.
> 
> You will get infected if an infected person's virus makes its way into your body.
> 
> So you could spend an hour with a person who is positive and be a couple of feet away from them and never become infected, because the infected person didn't expel infected droplets that made their way into your body through some method.   Conversely you could be 6 feet away from a person, both of you wearing masks, only for a couple of minute and you could get infected.  The infected person could have momentarily touched their mask then the hand rail, then you touch that hand rail.  And every other possible situation in between for ways to get it or not get it.
> 
> The whole idea with the number of minutes and distance etc. come down to best guidelines from observations made so far to reduce chances as best as possible.
> 
> So in general the longer you are near someone that is infected the more chance you have of getting it through various means, and added protection (wearing a mask, increasing the distance from that infected person, not touching surfaces and/or your face etc.) reduce those chances of getting it.
> 
> But there are no definitive/precise numbers that will guarantee if you are closer to someone for shorter period of time, or further away for longer periods of time that you will or won't get it.


So you seem to be somewhat informed, can I assume you are employed or otherwise well versed in virology or something?

and if so I would like to ask a question.  If the virus is prevalent somewhere (a hotspot) does the chance of transmission increase and is there any way to quantify it if so?


----------



## Anthony Vito

Not complaining about the policy (and certainly not if it's due to health and safety data), but I've definitely been a bit bummed about the no gaiters.  I've got a couple of Mission ones that are the cooling towel type.  Even in past years I used cooling towels (and even a cooling towel neck gaiter one trip) for our summer trips.  I actually find them somewhat less breathable than some of the other masks, but I like them because they make it so much easier to wipe sweat, both under the "mask" and the rest of my face.  I can just pat and rub around the "mask" area of my face that it's covering up, plus I can pull it up over the rest of my face for a quick wipe.  I realize I could try to add loops to them, but I could see that not working out as well (just not getting them attached in the just right position and making it uncomfortable), and part of the benefit of the cooling gaiter is being able to twist and move it so there's a cooler part to put on your face.

Oh well.  I may still wear them some around my neck for the cooling purposes.  Now I'm just anxious to eventually get the UnderArmour mask I ordered to see how that is (they released an "exercise" mask that's supposed to good for exercising with, so in theory that should make it better for the heat - even supposed to feel cooler to the touch on the inside).  Of course, it ships "on or before August 17" with 2-day shipping.  We leave on August 21st (theoretically, of course, assuming we still even go at all).


----------



## Mit88

Flight of Passage - 5 minute wait

Carpets of Aladdin - 15 minute wait

Soooo Carpets of Aladdin 3x better of a ride than FOP. Confirmed


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> We opted for the cancel AP option via 2 separate e-mails yesterday and today to guest services (with screenshots).  Now I am really confused about this partial amount/calculation.



This is why so many of us are gun shy with this. All we know about the refunds are that they’re not reversible, but we don’t have much info to make decisions on. I feel the calendar closing in though and am getting kind of panicky here lol.


----------



## gwynne

Mit88 said:


> Flight of Passage - 5 minute wait
> 
> Carpets of Aladdin - 15 minute wait
> 
> Soooo Carpets of Aladdin 3x better of a ride than FOP. Confirmed


Disney math is the best.


----------



## rteetz

Those who may have missed it yesterday regarding 2020 tickets 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280665671391744000


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Flight of Passage - 5 minute wait
> 
> Carpets of Aladdin - 15 minute wait
> 
> Soooo Carpets of Aladdin 3x better of a ride than FOP. Confirmed


FoP has a higher capacity, also a storm just rolled through so people might be lining up for the carpets now


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Probably go the DLR route and take a picture of you and have it on their handheld when you scan the ticket or magic band


face mask help here  ,  jk


----------



## Spridell

This one is a tearjerker for sure

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> This one is a tearjerker for sure
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/


I was just going to post. Wow...


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I was just going to post. Wow...


Its a good one.  One of the better ones they have done IMO


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Those who may have missed it yesterday regarding 2020 tickets
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280665671391744000



a.k.a. "SOON!!"


----------



## SarahC97

Spridell said:


> This one is a tearjerker for sure
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/


Man -- why do I have such an outrageous emotional connection to Disney?! Totally teared up!!!!


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> This one is a tearjerker for sure
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/



ThErEs sTiLl TiMe 4 tHeM tO dElAy ThE rEoPeNiNg


----------



## NoTime42

Spridell said:


> This one is a tearjerker for sure
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/


I was ready for the characters and CM’s, but that reverse waterfall starting up.....


----------



## kylenne

SarahC97 said:


> Man -- why do I have such an outrageous emotional connection to Disney?! Totally teared up!!!!



I lost it at the group of cast members waving and again at the tiki birds. I miss this place so much.


----------



## SarahC97

kylenne said:


> I lost it at the group of cast members waving and again at the tiki birds. I miss this place so much.


Disney is my coping mechanism for stress -- not having it these past few, incredibly stressful, months has been difficult, that's for sure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The gates to the beasts castle did it for me. Why are we like this , I’m embarrassed of myself.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SarahC97 said:


> Disney is my coping mechanism for stress -- not having it these past few, incredibly stressful, months has been difficult, that's for sure.



We don’t go as often as most in here, but losing a highly anticipated “perfect” trip where everything fell into place and knowing it may be years until we can return has been rough.

The optimist in me (she’s in there somewhere, guys) keeps waiting on a miracle of sorts that makes this all end.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Was just coming to post the Disney Parks video.. lol. I see it’s already here! 

It was “disney tears” from beginning to end..


----------



## kylenne

SarahC97 said:


> Disney is my coping mechanism for stress -- not having it these past few, incredibly stressful, months has been difficult, that's for sure.



Same here. I think a lot of us are in the same boat.



DGsAtBLT said:


> The gates to the beasts castle did it for me. Why are we like this , I’m embarrassed of myself.



No need to be embarrassed. Disney is very, very good at what they do, is why.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> Same here. I think a lot of us are in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be embarrassed. Disney is very, very good at what they do, is why.



But I don’t even particularly like BoG


----------



## TheMaxRebo

NoTime42 said:


> I was ready for the characters and CM’s, but that reverse waterfall starting up.....



I was coming back to post just that ... I don't know why but seeing that reverse waterfall turn on and start going up is what first got me (probably because I am a crazy EPCOT person and it is stuff like that which made me fall in love with EPCOT)


----------



## Spridell

youtube version if anyone wants it


----------



## Mit88

Starting off the video with Walt and Mickey not only not 6ft apart, but also not wearing masks is very ignorant. Do better, Disney


----------



## SaintsManiac

I watched the video and it really hits my heart in all the right places. I am still so conflicted about them opening, but I hope others stay safe and enjoy this unique experience at WDW. Don’t downplay it! Stay well and be responsible.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Spridell said:


> This one is a tearjerker for sure
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/video-disney-world-is-preparing-for-your-return/


bauernmarkt? Did and anyone else see that?? Are they keeping the F&G booths AS F&G Booths?!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I watched the video and it really hits my heart in all the right places. I am still so conflicted about them opening, but I hope others stay safe and enjoy this unique experience at WDW. Don’t downplay it! Stay well and be responsible.



My thoughts exactly. My feelings on opening and responsible behaviour of guests are one thing, but that doesn’t mean I don’t hope every single person who goes stays safe and has a wonderful time.

Also doesn’t mean I will not get misty eyed every time I’m scrolling through IG stories and yet another person is reporting from Disney. I swear when this is all done I’m throwing every spare cent we have at Disney


----------



## yulilin3

Psychologist would have so much fun with all of us
Not a single word was needed


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280949221768802312


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> The gates to the beasts castle did it for me. Why are we like this , I’m embarrassed of myself.




as soon as they opened the gates i *GASPED* out loud - the storm troopers did me in. I'm watching it again.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Are AP on sale tomorrow?!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I watched the video and it really hits my heart in all the right places. I am still so conflicted about them opening, but I hope others stay safe and enjoy this unique experience at WDW. Don’t downplay it! Stay well and be responsible.



I think "conflictedly optimistic" probably describes how a lot of us are feeling


----------



## Mit88

It was the shot of the Magic Carpets in flight with all of their glory that got me


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> It was the shot of the Magic Carpets in flight with all of their glory that got me



*The newly-awarded Most Popular Ride in All of WDW!*


----------



## gottalovepluto

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are AP on sale tomorrow?!


I’m not keeping up well these days-

Do we know when the October extension will happen? What will happen to APs that expire between now and then? Have exact amounts for people’s refunds been confirmed?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Is Peoplemover GONE?! It's NOT even on the list of attractions in MDE...


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Is Peoplemover GONE?! It's NOT even on the list of attractions in MDE...


It has yet to open.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Psychologist would have so much fun with all of us
> Not a single word was needed



For sure!!! 

My boyfriend watched it and said "well, that just made up for the past 4 months"


----------



## Yooperroo

yulilin3 said:


> Psychologist would have so much fun with all of us
> Not a single word was needed


Even my 11 year old son cried.


----------



## Marthasor

tlmadden73 said:


> Okay.
> Just curious -- everyone's situation is different, but I have 9 days of tickets (old non-expiration tickets) . .so i can make any reservations I want for 2020, but until I know if I can stay in a resort, I am not going to make any park reservations. Plus I have the issue of having part of the household with regular tickets and one of the household having an AP. So .. even if I wanted to make some 2020 park reservations for later this year, I am limited to only the 3 days allowed by the AP holder until I have a resort reservation.



I made back-up reservations at the Swan because of a similar scenario.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

The cleaning of all the stuff got me...


----------



## yulilin3

Yooperroo said:


> Even my 11 year old son cried.


How does Disney do that? No matter the age


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> How does Disney do that? No matter the age


faith, trust and pixie dust


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I didn't cry or get super emotional over the video, but I am *super* excited to be there in 11 days


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> faith, trust and pixie dust


Yep, that’s all it takes


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.



For the first time ever I would like to attend a DIS meet.

ETA we can all wear shirts that say, "@rteetz  deleted my posts.”


----------



## Spridell

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.


I like it.


----------



## SarahC97

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.


IDK, some obscene gestures could be exchanged depending on who you are...


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> For the first time ever I would like to attend a DIS meet.
> 
> ETA we can all wear shirts that say, "@rteetz  deleted my posts.”



I think I'm a high achiever on that list!


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> faith, trust and pixie dust



And Dream Embers


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280949221768802312


It’s a little sexist for Disney to have no male face characters in the entertainment at any of the parks. They need to work on some gender equality.


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.



An “I got to say I told you so on the Disboards” shirt


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Jothmas said:


> It’s a little sexist for Disney to have no male face characters in the entertainment at any of the parks. They need to work on some gender equality.


Gaston was on his horse, I saw Aladdin featured earlier, all the other princes... (the dragon fighting bit was huge in festival of fantasy)


----------



## coolbrook

Jothmas said:


> It’s a little sexist for Disney to have no male face characters in the entertainment at any of the parks. They need to work on some gender equality.


Gaston was riding a horse at MK yesterday.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> An “I got to say I told you so on the Disboards” shirt




"BRB taking a victory lap."


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is why so many of us are gun shy with this. All we know about the refunds are that they’re not reversible, but we don’t have much info to make decisions on. I feel the calendar closing in though and am getting kind of panicky here lol.



We are in a certain bucket of fully paid local AP holders that doesn't want to go right now.  We applaud others for going and so long as they adhere to the guidelines give them accolades (and a wee bit of jealousy).  We'll return when we're ready/comfortable.  That doesn't mean my passion for WDW is any less.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> bauernmarkt? Did and anyone else see that?? Are they keeping the F&G booths AS F&G Booths?!


I saw that.  I'm hoping they still do some typical F&W foods but I'm good with whatever since we weren't there for F&G either.


SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Is Peoplemover GONE?! It's NOT even on the list of attractions in MDE...



"next week" is what they were telling people yesterday.  We'll see.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> For the first time ever I would like to attend a DIS meet.
> 
> ETA we can all wear shirts that say, "@rteetz  deleted my posts.”


What kind of shirt do I wear then?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> What kind of shirt do I wear then?



“I deleted their posts” Shirt with an arrow in every direction


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


> What kind of shirt do I wear then?


"I'm rteetz."


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


> What kind of shirt do I wear then?


Or "I deleted all those posts and all I got was this lousy t-shirt."


----------



## Jothmas

coolbrook said:


> Gaston was riding a horse at MK yesterday.


That’s good. He wasn’t listed.


----------



## hertamaniac

A few more delays for the initial launches in the cruise industry.  I think it's fair to say this was expected.

Enchanted Princess (Princess Cruise Lines/Royal ships) is now pushed out to her inaugural sailing into 2021 (no date given yet). This ship seems to fit our personal demographic based on balconies and top deck space.

Odyssey of the Seas (Royal Caribbean's Quantum Class Plus) is also pushed out to her inaugural sailing into April 2021. I have to admit the rumor of them using drones as part of the onboard theater shows on this ship are amazing.

So a delay, but once they resume sailings I get the sense it will be full bore in terms of bookings.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

SaintsManiac said:


> There aren't any rides at DS.


Isn't that balloon thing considered a "ride"?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> What kind of shirt do I wear then?




"I was just trying to eat lunch."


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275


----------



## hertamaniac

SaintsManiac said:


> For the first time ever I would like to attend a DIS meet.
> 
> ETA we can all wear shirts that say, "@rteetz  deleted my posts.”



I can top that and would have a "rarer" shirt than most.  

I am thinking something like Ohio State University football's helmets and the stickers. Maybe we can have "badges of courage"?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275


*Boo *to the confirmation of monorail transport not available for Epcot  I hope that isn't a super long-term thing. Pop looks to be in good shape though, so that's good!


----------



## JacknSally

*Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*


----------



## Brianstl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I didn't cry or get super emotional over the video, but I am *super* excited to be there in 11 days


Good, I am not the only one.  The video made me happy, but I started to think I must be really cold hearted that it didn't bring me to tears.


----------



## kylenne

Tiki Birdland said:


> Isn't that balloon thing considered a "ride"?



My favorite ride at Disney Springs is a tie between "Guess the Price From the Color Tag" and "Can We Make it Back to the Resort Boats Before the Daily Thunderstorm?"


----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> How does Disney do that? No matter the age



Yup, I couldn't help but well up...and I am not a cryer. 

Well done Disney, well done


----------



## Duck143

hertamaniac said:


> I can top that and would have a "rarer" shirt than most.
> 
> I am thinking something like Ohio State University football's helmets and the stickers. Maybe we can have "badges of courage"?


Thank you all for these dis shirt posts.  Made me laugh today!!!  We have been through so much disappointment lately without a whole lot of trip planning fun, and thinking about these shirts at the park made me laugh!  The Dis is my happy place even when Disney was closed.  Now if only we could go back to discussing ppo adrs to get on 7DMT and getting on ROTR! I miss those days!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280965272380289029


----------



## Llama mama

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275


Do we have to call to book these restaurants they are not on the website?


----------



## hertamaniac

Duck143 said:


> Thank you all for these dis shirt posts.  Made me laugh today!!!  We have been through so much disappointment lately without a whole lot of trip planning fun, and thinking about these shirts at the park made me laugh!  The Dis is my happy place even when Disney was closed.  Now if only we could go back to discussing ppo adrs to get on 7DMT and getting on ROTR! I miss those days!



Ya' know...therapeutic drugs come in many forms lately.  I don't need hydroxy.....whatever.....I don't need.....Remdes......whatever....

Sometimes it is just accepting the situation and chuckling at ourselves that is the best therapy.


----------



## Anna_Sh

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> bauernmarkt? Did and anyone else see that?? Are they keeping the F&G booths AS F&G Booths?!


Maybe that’s why they haven’t released the menus?  They’re just going to keep the ones from F&G? At least that way we can all eat Frushi


----------



## SaintsManiac

Duck143 said:


> Thank you all for these dis shirt posts.  Made me laugh today!!!  We have been through so much disappointment lately without a whole lot of trip planning fun, and thinking about these shirts at the park made me laugh!  The Dis is my happy place even when Disney was closed.  Now if only we could go back to discussing ppo adrs to get on 7DMT and getting on ROTR! I miss those days!



I would be in a very dark place without my sense of humor.


----------



## rteetz

Llama mama said:


> Do we have to call to book these restaurants they are not on the website?


I am not positive. I’d guess they are working on that right now and you should be able to book them online soon.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275


Looks like the Pop Peasantry Pool rave at Petals is a go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anna_Sh said:


> Maybe that’s why they haven’t released the menus?  They’re just going to keep the ones from F&G? At least that way we can all eat Frushi



hopefully they aren't just going to use the same food they had already in stock for F&G before the closure!


----------



## slothlord

Any news on the people mover? Next week will be my first WDW trip and I have always wanted to ride that...


----------



## hertamaniac

slothlord said:


> Any news on the people mover? Next week will be my first WDW trip and I have always wanted to ride that...



I cannot answer your question on the Peoplemover.

That being said, I would like to nominate you as giving us a trip report being a first time guest at WDW and give your insights. This would be very welcomed for, at least me, a veteran. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280965272380289029



Do we know if California Grill brunch is coming back?


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


>


Is this just for the first few days?  I thought the Epcot monorail was to be opened with the park...has that changed?


----------



## only hope

Jrb1979 said:


> What a rip off.





rteetz said:


> That’s rather inexpensive compared to some character meals. To each their own.



Normal price yes, but not a normal experience. The value of the meals drops significantly when you can’t interact closely with characters and get signatures. 



SarahC97 said:


> Disney is my coping mechanism for stress -- not having it these past few, incredibly stressful, months has been difficult, that's for sure.



Yep, me too. Aside from summer months, I go to Uni or Disney 2-3 times a month. It’s not a vacation destination for me, it’s part of my lifestyle. It’s just abou the _only _thing I do to relax and have fun. I don’t often spend money on other forms of entertainment because annual passes are so expensive. 



Jothmas said:


> It’s a little sexist for Disney to have no male face characters in the entertainment at any of the parks. They need to work on some gender equality.



It sounds like more make face characters are our now than there are normally, but yes, it is something that needs to be improved when m&g’s go back to normal. I think in normal times the only male face characters out regularly for m&g’s are Gaston, Peter Pan, and Jack Sparrow. 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> *Boo *to the confirmation of monorail transport not available for Epcot  I hope that isn't a super long-term thing. Pop looks to be in good shape though, so that's good!



I wouldn’t expect it to come back until park hopping resumes.


----------



## crazy4wdw

JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*


I had one of those green Mickey's years ago.  I never had too many people introduce themselves to me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Too bad the Epcot monorail is down when they finally fixed the security bubble and double security for the MK resorts.


----------



## andyman8

Chef Mickey's will be family-style modified character dining. Just confirmed.

ETA: Got ahead of myself. Family-style is confirmed. Still waiting to hear on character dinning


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> Is this just for the first few days?  I thought the Epcot monorail was to be opened with the park...has that changed?


No the Epcot monorail never has an opening date.


----------



## rteetz

kylenne said:


> Do we know if California Grill brunch is coming back?


I am not sure yet.


----------



## slothlord

hertamaniac said:


> I cannot answer your question on the Peoplemover.
> 
> That being said, I would like to nominate you as giving us a trip report being a first time guest at WDW and give your insights. This would be very welcomed for, at least me, a veteran. Enjoy your trip!



I would be happy to do a trip report! I'm coming from California and have been to Disneyland countless times. I'm so curious to see all the differences, and also to see how I handle the very different weather and all the safety measures. I'll be at the parks 7/12-7/17 then 2 days at Universal.


----------



## rteetz

slothlord said:


> Any news on the people mover? Next week will be my first WDW trip and I have always wanted to ride that...


CMs were telling guests yesterday it would open next week.


----------



## hertamaniac

slothlord said:


> I would be happy to do a trip report! I'm coming from California and have been to Disneyland countless times. I'm so curious to see all the differences, and also to see how I handle the very different weather and all the safety measures. I'll be at the parks 7/12-7/17 then 2 days at Universal.



All we need is a second.  Anyone? LOL!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I much prefer family style meals with characters and especially when your kids are little. If they could somehow keep the variety of the buffets and don’t standardize the menus across the buffets I would welcome it as a permanent change.

I like what they did with the different AYCTE platter choices at Whispering Canyon (well I like the change in theory, our ADR was in late March lol).


----------



## OKWFan88

I'm not familiar with Poly but staying there next week for the first time... so no options for a ferry to the other parks that allow that since the water taxi won't be running?


----------



## andyman8

kylenne said:


> Do we know if California Grill brunch is coming back?


I've been told dinner only initially, but it seems like decisions were just made this morning about official reopening plans for CM's and CG, so this could change. No word on when reservations will be available, but I'd guess before Friday.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275


@IceSkatingPrincess your Pheasant Party at Pop's Petals Pool Bar is ON!


----------



## Jen0107c

andyman8 said:


> Chef Mickey's will be family-style modified character dining. Just confirmed.


Do we know when this will be open for reservations?


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> hopefully they aren't just going to use the same food they had already in stock for F&G before the closure!


A little bout of food poisoning would take the edge off worrying about COVID!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280971003649236993


----------



## Sandiz08

So no water taxis (small boats)  except for fort wilderness and wilderness lodge (limited).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> @IceSkatingPrincess your Pheasant Party at Pop's Petals Pool Bar is ON!


Heck yes it is.

Have I mentioned that my Mom has called me like 11 times in the past week to tell me how excited she is about this trip


----------



## hertamaniac

For those of you coming into Orlando next month, here is an attraction that might be appealing (and perhaps more importantly, indoors  with air conditioning).  I have no financial or personal vested interest....just sharing.  It was highlighted on our local news all day.

https://www.fourthwallsets.com/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> I much prefer family style meals with characters and especially when your kids are little. If they could somehow keep the variety of the buffets and don’t standardize the menus across the buffets I would welcome it as a permanent change.



Same. Balancing my kids’ plates and my plate and getting more of their favorite things and trying to rush to the buffet and back to not to miss the characters ... family style is my favorite - I can actually eat! 

It really is just so much more relaxing to have family style at the character experiences when you have little kids.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Maybe the EPCOT monorail will be open in August...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would bet a lot on the fact that they did check everything and run through everything and didn’t just throw it all open. These things happened before somewhat frequently, if anything it’s a return to normal to be talking about malfunctioning animatronics and things like Jungle Cruise boats sinking


On one occasion riding Frozen, Olaf appeared to be having a seizure.  I thought that it was a perfect photo op.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...dise-revealed-shop-from-home-event-announced/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Any make up fans out there, Sephora Disney Springs has been doing cute themed make up in their stories on IG for opening. Some more subtle than this lol (although this one is cute too).


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCYvBCYjOHg/


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Any make up fans out there, Sephora Disney Springs has been doing cute themed make up in their stories on IG for opening. Some more subtle than this lol (although this one is cute too).
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCYvBCYjOHg/



Is this becoming a "thing"?  I always miss the investment boat!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

It’s cool that they’re opening bars/lounges at resorts, but you’re not allowed to go if you’re not staying there, correct?  Or, for example, I can’t just go to Tambu Lounge or Capt Cook’s if I’m not staying at the Poly, right?  You can’t make ADR’s for QS or lounges.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...dise-revealed-shop-from-home-event-announced/



I need that jumbo pin. What are bots, how do they work, and where can I get one just for that pin specifically


----------



## hertamaniac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Have I mentioned that my Mom has called me like 11 times in the past week to tell me how excited she is about this trip



Have I mentioned that my Mom hasn't call me 11 times in 11 months wondering if I'm still alive?  Just kidding!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## skeeter31

MusicalAstronaut said:


> It’s cool that they’re opening bars/lounges at resorts, but you’re not allowed to go if you’re not staying there, correct?  Or, for example, I can’t just go to Tambu Lounge or Capt Cook’s if I’m not staying at the Poly, right?  You can’t make ADR’s for QS or lounges.


Correct. If you have a dining reservation at Kona, you would be allowed to park at Poly and then visit the bars while there. Not sure how strict they’re going to be on busing though.


----------



## RWinNOLA

AmberMV said:


> @IceSkatingPrincess your Pheasant Party at Pop's Petals Pool Bar is ON!



I asked this a day to two ago but not much response so I’ll try again.

Anyone have any insight as to why Bar Riva at the Riviera has been removed from the list when it was initially open and it seems all other pool bars are open?

Can anyone on grounds confirm that it is actually closed?


----------



## jdrasin

jkh36619 said:


> Name the things in your life that are guaranteed 100%.



One of my kids will tell me I'm the worst parent ever in the next month.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I need that jumbo pin. What are bots, how do they work, and where can I get one just for that pin specifically


Already bookmarked the site and have my reminder set to be on there on the 14th at 1EST. Some nice stuff, even just the regular pins and the t shirt are nice!


----------



## Pksmom03

MrsBooch said:


> What if they ARE serious - and they actually work for DFB and this is all part of some clickbait campaign?!?





DGsAtBLT said:


> Isn’t it just about the same as at Riviera...?


I had 2 character breakfasts scheduled for our September trip- Garden Grill and Trattoria al Forno. I could justify the $48 cost because the character interaction at these 2 restaurants is phenomenal. While I find their food is quite good, I can’t justify paying regular price for the lesser experience involving the characters. I guess I now know how the posters on here feel when they say they can’t justify a visit now- not only because of the coronavirus- but because of the lack of shows, parades, fireworks and meet and greets. Everyone must have a tipping point and I guess the character meals are mine.


----------



## teach22180

JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*


I remember those days! Unfortunately they don't have them anymore. I used to have one on my fanny pack, and I met a diser I knew that way!


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Maybe the EPCOT monorail will be open in August...


No real need for the epcot monorail since park hopping is not an option and there's bus service from the mk resorts to epcot



MusicalAstronaut said:


> It’s cool that they’re opening bars/lounges at resorts, but you’re not allowed to go if you’re not staying there, correct?  Or, for example, I can’t just go to Tambu Lounge or Capt Cook’s if I’m not staying at the Poly, right?  You can’t make ADR’s for QS or lounges.


You can if you bus from Disney springs, there are no adr for lounges or quick service


----------



## constanze

teach22180 said:


> I remember those days! Unfortunately they don't have them anymore. I used to have one on my fanny pack, and I met a diser I knew that way!


I still do the plain old lime green magic band just in memory of those old paint chip days...


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*




I STILL have several of those!!  I laminated them and then would use a hole punch so I could hang it from a ring attached to a lanyard or zipper pull.  I loved having it as a secret code to meet people.  Most popular spot was always on the monorail when people have "time" to look at others while waiting.....lol


----------



## slothlord

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280962570770358275



Any idea on operating hours for the Petals pool bar when Pop opens?


----------



## rteetz

slothlord said:


> Any idea on operating hours for the Petals pool bar when Pop opens?


Not yet


----------



## wombat_5606

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> I STILL have several of those!!  I laminated them and then would use a hole punch so I could hang it from a ring attached to a lanyard or zipper pull.  I loved having it as a secret code to meet people.  Most popular spot was always on the monorail when people have "time" to look at others while waiting.....lol



 Don't we have to be a certain age to remember these?


----------



## LSUmiss

SarahC97 said:


> Man -- why do I have such an outrageous emotional connection to Disney?! Totally teared up!!!!


Me too. DS (2) starting blowing kisses at the video b/c he knows it’s where Mickey lives .


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

The reason the Epcot monorail isn’t running is because they need more trains running on the resort and express lines because of social distancing inside of them. They always try to have two spares also in case of breakdowns.  My household cast member just spoke with someone in monorails and they don’t see running the Epcot line for the time being.


----------



## JacknSally

wombat_5606 said:


> Don't we have to be a certain age to remember these?



*I’m 31 and remember them very well so as far as I’m concerned anyone else who remembers them is also 31 *


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> No real need for the epcot monorail since park hopping is not an option and there's bus service from the mk resorts to epcot
> 
> 
> You can if you bus from Disney springs, there are no adr for lounges or quick service


There is most definitely a need...Why are resort monorails going to open, then?


----------



## jade1

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The reason the Epcot monorail isn’t running is because they need more trains running on the resort and express lines because of social distancing inside of them. They always try to have two spares also in case of breakdowns.  My household cast member just spoke with someone in monorails and they don’t see running the Epcot line for the time being.



Got me thinking-there has to be a spin in all of this where they (WDW) can use it to eliminate the monorails forever.

I would hate that, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## nfischer

yulilin3 said:


> No real need for the epcot monorail since park hopping is not an option and there's bus service from the mk resorts to epcot.




Staying at the poly for the first time. I thought the best way to get to Epcot was by monorail...


----------



## Amy11401

coolbrook said:


> Gaston was riding a horse at MK yesterday.


There were more character experiences out at Magic Kingdom yesterday than what is listed here.  Either they were just special for the cast member preview days or they just didn't list them all.  As far as male face characters Captain Jack was also out on the pirate stage.


----------



## AmberMV

My husband told our 3 year old we're going to Disney World tomorrow to see Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy and Pluto again and he said:

"We're going to see them?! At their *house*?!"

And I almost bawled like a baby.


----------



## KayMichigan

I liked the way they put the characters out, on the balconies and stages and parade floats and horses. It gave visitors a chance to see them safely.


----------



## travelplanningnerd

I don't know if this is the right post for this, but the article is making me giggle. The video is actually pretty funny. And in that player's defense, the lunch he was served is absurd for what he paid.

Athletes discovering high price of Disney dining


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

jade1 said:


> Got me thinking-there has to be a spin in all of this where they (WDW) can use it to eliminate the monorails forever.
> 
> I would hate that, but it wouldn't surprise me.


I sure hope that isn’t the case.  They’ve automated them over the past few years and they’re refurbishing them now slowly.  At one time they talked about expanding the line.  I think if anything is expanded though it will be Skyliner.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know someone was saying they had a hard time finding masks to fit their kids, @chicagoshannon maybe? If you’ve got elastic masks maybe these could be helpful? I’ve never seen these before, sorry if this is not news to anyone lol. Bbbrooke_ shared them on Instagram.

https://www.amazon.com/YaHoGa-Adjuster-Silicone-Toggles-Drawstring/dp/B088DKR9LT


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> There is most definitely a need...Why are resort monorails going to open, then?


Because there's no boat service


----------



## yulilin3

Amy11401 said:


> There were more character experiences out at Magic Kingdom yesterday than what is listed here.  Either they were just special for the cast member preview days or they just didn't list them all.  As far as male face characters Captain Jack was also out on the pirate stage.


Peter Pan was on the float


----------



## Mit88

I feel like we stopped caring about the CM previews today lol. I dont think I’ve seen any pictures. I’m guessing thats a good thing that the vultures havent found anything worthy of being able to garner clicks on social media. 

Only thing ive seen is that Carpets of Aladdin overthrew Flight of Passage for most popular ride in all of WDW


----------



## princesscinderella

Are they doing the pre-show part of FoP? If so I’d assume it’s one family at a time then as it’s such a small space.  Curious because the pre show rooms turn that ride from a 5 minute ride to a 15 minute experience.


----------



## Mit88

From the grain of salt website


----------



## dislee1164

MusicalAstronaut said:


> It’s cool that they’re opening bars/lounges at resorts, but you’re not allowed to go if you’re not staying there, correct?  Or, for example, I can’t just go to Tambu Lounge or Capt Cook’s if I’m not staying at the Poly, right?  You can’t make ADR’s for QS or lounges.



I made an ADR for Kona Cafe so that I can get into the resort, then hit up Tambu Lounge afterward.


----------



## Mit88

princesscinderella said:


> Are they doing the pre-show part of FoP? If so I’d assume it’s one family at a time then as it’s such a small space.  Curious because the pre show rooms turn that ride from a 5 minute ride to a 15 minute experience.



I havent seen anything regarding the preshows but those preshow rooms aren’t exactly set up for distancing, so I’d probably say they’re shut off


----------



## junderwood99

Its Official ....

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wJCLr7l1uvLkO6Mckep7_pYflXEfSfBtJVSQaE1AWQkwI


----------



## JacknSally

junderwood99 said:


> Its Official ....
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wJCLr7l1uvLkO6Mckep7_pYflXEfSfBtJVSQaE1AWQkwI


*
Now if they’d just tell us about POFQ and the other mystery resorts! Maybe they’ll get enough 2020 bookings to justify opening some of those... though I don’t know how I feel about there being so many people going that they *need* to open some of those. Ugh.

Also food & wine menus. *


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> What kind of shirt do I wear then?



obviously the shirt will say:

“rteetz deletz”


----------



## Arguetafamily




----------



## SarahC97

princesscinderella said:


> Are they doing the pre-show part of FoP? If so I’d assume it’s one family at a time then as it’s such a small space.  Curious because the pre show rooms turn that ride from a 5 minute ride to a 15 minute experience.


I saw a vlogger do FoP yesterday and they do not have the preshow running. Basically, you go through the line like you normally would but they're using the preshow rooms for the line extension and only letting a few groups in at a time to help maintain social distancing. They have markers on the floor.


----------



## JacknSally

SarahC97 said:


> I saw a blogger do FoP yesterday and they do not have the preshow running. Basically, you go through the line like you normally would but they're using the preshow rooms for the line extension and only letting a few groups in at a time to help maintain social distancing. They have markers on the floor.



*And, uh... distance. *


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280995996152012802


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280995996152012802


*
The “released throughout the day” part is exceptionally fun.*


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *Now if they’d just tell us about POFQ and the other mystery resorts! Maybe they’ll get enough 2020 bookings to justify opening some of those... though I don’t know how I feel about there being so many people going that they *need* to open some of those. Ugh.
> 
> Also food & wine menus. *



I don;'t think they know yet. They are likely going to look at booking numbers and reservation numbers and decide when to open others resorts based on that information.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> I don;'t think they know yet. They are likely going to look at booking numbers and reservation numbers and decide when to open others resorts based on that information.


*
Oh, yes, that I figured. It’s just the piece of the puzzle I need the most right now so I’m itching.  And, like I said, I’m torn between “I hope enough bookings come in that they decide they need to reopen POFQ” and “they absolutely need to take on as few bookings as possible right now”  *


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, yes, that I figured. It’s just the piece of the puzzle I need the most right now so I’m itching.  And, like I said, I’m torn between “I hope enough bookings come in that they decide they need to reopen POFQ” and “they absolutely need to take on as few bookings as possible right now”  *



Unfortunately I don't think we are going to hear anything on resorts that don't have a date for a while.  Those are likely going to need FL numbers to Go down and disney increasing capacity at the parks and who knows what that timeline will be.


----------



## Pdollar88

jade1 said:


> Got me thinking-there has to be a spin in all of this where they (WDW) can use it to eliminate the monorails forever.
> 
> I would hate that, but it wouldn't surprise me.


That seems like a big leap to me. But maybe I just don’t want it to happen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know someone was saying they had a hard time finding masks to fit their kids, @chicagoshannon maybe? If you’ve got elastic masks maybe these could be helpful? I’ve never seen these before, sorry if this is not news to anyone lol. Bbbrooke_ shared them on Instagram.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YaHoGa-Adjuster-Silicone-Toggles-Drawstring/dp/B088DKR9LT


Yes that was me, thanks.  I actually went to Target after I posted that ad happened to walk past an endcap with kid size masks.  I bought a couple of packs (one pink and one blue of course) and had the kids try them.  They actually fit well!  My son did declare they smelled funny but that's because they were wrapped in plastic. lol   I'll probably buy a couple more packs next time I'm there.


----------



## Mit88

New available resort to choose from tomorrow

The Port Orleans French Quarter Parking Lot. 

For $250 a night you may use the parking lot at Port Orleans French Quarter to sleep in your car for the night. Nightly Parking fees not included. Must provide your own vehicle


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *
> The “released throughout the day” part is exceptionally fun.*


Another day of the castle graphic noooooooo


----------



## MrsBooch

I must say - between that new commercial today and the news about 2020 tickets tomorrow - I don't even care about paper straws anymore.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jade1 said:


> Got me thinking-there has to be a spin in all of this where they (WDW) can use it to eliminate the monorails forever.
> 
> I would hate that, but it wouldn't surprise me.



Doubt it. Maybe if they didn’t have it going right through a hotel...


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I must say - between that new commercial today and the news about 2020 tickets tomorrow - I don't even care about paper straws anymore.



But they’re so dry


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> New available resort to choose from tomorrow
> 
> The Port Orleans French Quarter Parking Lot.
> 
> For $250 a night you may use the parking lot at Port Orleans French Quarter to sleep in your car for the night. Nightly Parking fees not included. Must provide your own vehicle


That already exists it’s called Fort Wilderness and they do charge you for parking


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> We don’t go as often as most in here, but losing a highly anticipated “perfect” trip where everything fell into place and knowing it may be years until we can return has been rough.
> 
> The optimist in me (she’s in there somewhere, guys) keeps waiting on a miracle of sorts that makes this all end.


I am right there with you 100%. We had the perfect trip set, every adr, fp and experience we wanted.  Dinner in the castle right after HEA to celebrate my daughters sweet 16, on her bday.   Gone. Poof  this year is just awful...only solace is thinking we will be able to it again later....maybe on her 18th or 17th...


----------



## Clockwork

snicketfan said:


> I didn't see live streams, just some photos.  Mea culpa on that one.  But exercise spreads droplets further, there is no arguing otherwise, and the droplets hang in the air a long time no matter what - meaning droplets go further and hang in the air.  The dancing CMs with no masks is a bad move and, along with Disney's reputation for enforcing rules only if they don't think the person will get mad, gives me pause.


What do you want the dancers to do die of heatstroke?  Its either don’t have them or no masks, Covid is real, I am not trying to minimize it or anyone who suffers from it, but this is going into obsessive compulsive and phobic territory. If you stay where you’re supposed to I promise you are no where any danger from the virus. I’m sure Disney and their Drs have researched the likelihood of transmission, and I’m sure the last thing they want is for either their guest or cast mate to turn up positive.


----------



## CastAStone

junderwood99 said:


> Its Official ....
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wJCLr7l1uvLkO6Mckep7_pYflXEfSfBtJVSQaE1AWQkwI


It will be interesting to see if they let people convert existing hotel only reservations into packages without them losing their discounts.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we are going to hear anything on resorts that don't have a date for a while.  Those are likely going to need FL numbers to Go down and disney increasing capacity at the parks and who knows what that timeline will be.



**Sigh* I know.  I’ve resigned myself to the uncertainty.  Our trip isn’t until the week after Thanksgiving and our TA told us to just “wait and see” so I’m just trying to live with the not-knowing until closer to then. Not something I’m good at  but it is what it is at this point.*




Mit88 said:


> New available resort to choose from tomorrow
> 
> The Port Orleans French Quarter Parking Lot.
> 
> For $250 a night you may use the parking lot at Port Orleans French Quarter to sleep in your car for the night. Nightly Parking fees not included. Must provide your own vehicle



*This is slightly cheaper than the rate we’re booked at now for POFQ so I might actually consider it.  If they can guarantee the parking lot will be open, that is.  *


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> But they’re so dry



and yet....still magical.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> and yet....still magical.



ill continue to drink with my hands


----------



## BrianR

Spaceguy55 said:


> Do you really want to share your MB ? Everythings fine till you get caught..then BANNED!!!


MagicBans, lol.



Mit88 said:


> New available resort to choose from tomorrow
> 
> The Port Orleans French Quarter Parking Lot.
> 
> For $250 a night you may use the parking lot at Port Orleans French Quarter to sleep in your car for the night. Nightly Parking fees not included. Must provide your own vehicle


I thought people were using Teslas in camper mode at FW for that?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> That already exists it’s called Fort Wilderness and they do charge you for parking



Do they actually charge for parking there?? Don’t you park right at your site or cabin?


----------



## MIndy S

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do they actually charge for parking there?? Don’t you park right at your site or cabin?



Parking fee applies at the cabins. Free parking at the campsites (1 vehicle only I think?)


----------



## Noparking

Got a full 3700 dollar refund for my week vacation today. Felt good when that came in the account.


----------



## disland7

Anyone know if the walkway between BLT to MK is open?


----------



## CastAStone

MIndy S said:


> Parking fee applies at the cabins. Free parking at the campsites (1 vehicle only I think?)


I’m pretty sure if you bring an RV and a car they charge you. A truck+camper is free.


----------



## Mit88

disland7 said:


> Anyone know if the walkway between BLT to MK is open?



It isn’t/hasn’t been for the previews. That might change for the full reopening on Saturday


----------



## drummerwife

I posted this on the news thread. 2020 tickets and hotel reservations start up again tomorrow according to Disney Parks Blog. Sorry I don’t know how to post the link.


----------



## Helvetica

July 30th at Epcot is the last date / park available for AP Holders in July. All other dates are sold out.

Resort Guests are all green. Day Guests are sold out of July 15th - 19th at DHS.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## Cliffside

Do we think they will start selling Annual Passes again tomorrow?


----------



## Mit88

Cliffside said:


> Do we think they will start selling Annual Passes again tomorrow?



Maybe not tomorrow, but if they’re allowing current passholders the ability to renew, the odds are good


----------



## CastAStone

disland7 said:


> Anyone know if the walkway between BLT to MK is open?


It has not been for CM previews. There is no information on when that changes.


----------



## CastAStone

junderwood99 said:


> Its Official ....
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...wJCLr7l1uvLkO6Mckep7_pYflXEfSfBtJVSQaE1AWQkwI


2021 tickets and hotels were live on 3rd party sites within a couple hours of being live on Disney’s site, so for those needing something tomorrow it may be worth checking UT, parksavers, tickets at work, etc if you have Space Mountain or Salmon Castle issues.


----------



## Dentam

Prince Charming Dev livestream now with multiple vloggers  sharing their opinions on whether WDW should reopen, how the CM opening went yesterday at MK, etc.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> It has not been for CM previews. There is no information on when that changes.


I posted about this after TP tweeted about it yesterday and quickly became convinced it was just closed for the CM preview.  Now I am not so sure.  I think they might keep it closed to stop non CR/BLT guests from wondering over from MK in an attempt to expand their dining options.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> *No real need for the epcot monorail since park hopping is not an option and there's bus service from the mk resorts to epcot*
> 
> 
> You can if you bus from Disney springs, there are no adr for lounges or quick service



There's no real need for a lot of things, but part of the reason ppl. pay the crazy prices at some resorts are for those perks, like using the monorail and/ferries for their transportation needs as opposed to a bus.  I certainly would hope Disney will be operating them when those resorts open.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> I posted about this after TP tweeted about it yesterday and quickly became convinced it was just closed for the CM preview.  Now I am not so sure.  I think they might keep it closed to stop non CR/BLT guests from wondering over from MK in an attempt to expand their dining options.


With CR opening Friday, Disney’s options will be: 

Put in the world’s dumbest bus service
Force everyone to take a 30 minute trip on the monorail, thereby causing an incredible amount of jaywalking and people just cutting through anyway on non-approved roads
Open the path
I’m betting they go with option 3


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> There's no real need for a lot of things, but part of ppl. pay the crazy prices at some resorts are for those perks, like using the monorail and/ferries for their transportation needs as opposed to a bus.  I certainly would hope Disney will operating them when those resorts open.


I completely understand, I'm just saying what they (Disney) is having in their mind. Perks for everything right now are being cut off. They already said the watercrafts from the MK hotels won't be running either. Only some for WL and FW


----------



## jpeterson

CastAStone said:


> With CR opening Friday, Disney’s options will be:
> 
> Put in the world’s dumbest bus service
> Force everyone to take a 30 minute trip on the monorail, thereby causing an incredible amount of jaywalking and people just cutting through anyway on non-approved roads
> Open the path
> I’m betting they go with option 3


Totally agree. None of the other options make any sense.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I wonder if they closed the walkway because they don't have the new scanner there?


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Another day of the castle graphic noooooooo


The Crashtle lives on, not just in our nightmares


----------



## Krandor

brockash said:


> There's no real need for a lot of things, but part of the reason ppl. pay the crazy prices at some resorts are for those perks, like using the monorail and/ferries for their transportation needs as opposed to a bus.  I certainly would hope Disney will be operating them when those resorts open.



Don't expect things to be normal right now even if you "pay crazy prices".  That is just WDW (and the whole world) in 2020. .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> With CR opening Friday, Disney’s options will be:
> 
> Put in the world’s dumbest bus service
> Force everyone to take a 30 minute trip on the monorail, thereby causing an incredible amount of jaywalking and people just cutting through anyway on non-approved roads
> Open the path
> I’m betting they go with option 3



Based on how they said Disney transportation would not be open for previews my guess is this goes for the walkway so once MK opens on the 11th is suspect the walkway will be open


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if they closed the walkway because they don't have the new scanner there?


MK doesn't have the new scanner at all yet.  I think they had the walkway closed so hotel guest weren't hopping over to see what was going on at MK yesterday and today.

I wonder if they'll open it tomorrow or if they'll wait until Saturday.


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I asked this a day to two ago but not much response so I’ll try again.
> 
> Anyone have any insight as to why Bar Riva at the Riviera has been removed from the list when it was initially open and it seems all other pool bars are open?
> 
> Can anyone on grounds confirm that it is actually closed?


When you asked originally I did say I was there last weekend and it was open.

However, I just clicked on it's page and this is what I see.  So Bar Riva=closed, confirmed.  Why? We don't know.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We all have been through so much together these months. This really is the time we should be wearing a "DIS" pin or something, so when we see each other at the parks we can acknowledge each other, at a safe distance of course.





JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*




Edit to add: I think I got this during the original DIS Con in 11/00.  I fondly remember the corn people of city hall around that time.


----------



## princesscinderella

Is anyone else sad that our endless speculation on Disney’s reopening plans are almost at an end.  We just got one of the final pieces of the WDW puzzle with ticket sales starting tomorrow.  The last few unknowns relate mostly to the resorts and restaurants.  I will be sad when this thread starts to wind down.  It’s been like a family get together with all the crazy shenanigans and personalities that go along with it!


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> When you asked originally I did say I was there last weekend and it was open.
> 
> However, I just clicked on it's page and this is what I see.  So Bar Riva=closed, confirmed.  Why? We don't know.
> View attachment 507512




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281029231489802241


----------



## casaya95

I leave to start my trip in a week. Still kind of in awe that it's finally actually happening. Even there are so many onerous restrictions, with all of the blood, sweat, and tears put in this trip, I still truly believe that it's going to be one of the best. If anything, at least I know it will be memorable!


----------



## Yooperroo

We leave in 4 days. I allowed myself to start packing tonight. Still doesn't feel like we are going. I won't believe it until we are on the plane


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


>


But when you click that link, because I just did this, it brings up the page that says it's unavailable.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Did anyone else with an upcoming trip get an email like this? I clicked on the link and it took me to a form to fill out with my info and a spot for a question or feedback, but the form was on the Disneyland website.  Our trip is at the end of August at the Beach Club Villas.


----------



## yulilin3

Yooperroo said:


> We leave in 4 days. I allowed myself to start packing tonight. Still doesn't feel like we are going. I won't believe it until we are on the plane


I couldn't believe I was at mk until i hit haunted mansion,  it was my 3rd attraction that day and i kept saying "holy crap im on a doom buggy"


----------



## dislee1164

When 2020 tickets go on sale tomorrow - will they sell park hoppers or 1 park per day only?


----------



## Ariel 1715

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did anyone else with an upcoming trip get an email like this? I clicked on the link and it took me to a form to fill out with my info and a spot for a question or feedback, but the form was on the Disneyland website.  Our trip is at the end of August at the Beach Club Villas.


We got something similar last trip to Saratoga with the GM name and number if we have any issues during our stay


----------



## AmberMV

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did anyone else with an upcoming trip get an email like this? I clicked on the link and it took me to a form to fill out with my info and a spot for a question or feedback, but the form was on the Disneyland website.  Our trip is at the end of August at the Beach Club Villas.


I got a similar one for our Riviera visit last weekend.


----------



## RWinNOLA

rteetz said:


>



Thank you for this update!  We arrive at the Riviera Tuesday morning and our first day was planned to hang out at the pool and enjoy some adult beverages from Bar Riva!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did anyone else with an upcoming trip get an email like this? I clicked on the link and it took me to a form to fill out with my info and a spot for a question or feedback, but the form was on the Disneyland website.  Our trip is at the end of August at the Beach Club Villas.


Yes - we were discussing it on the Poly thread on the Resorts board.


----------



## AmberMV

dislee1164 said:


> When 2020 tickets go on sale tomorrow - will they sell park hoppers or 1 park per day only?


I would bet they will be single-park tickets


----------



## Mit88

They’re going accidentally put up a link to buy 2020 park hoppers and people will go wild with speculation


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> But when you click that link, because I just did this, it brings up the page that says it's unavailable.


My guess is it’s being added back. It likely was removed similarly to Oga’s and Jock’s and is now being added back.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I couldn't believe I was at mk until i hit haunted mansion,  it was my 3rd attraction that day and i kept saying "holy crap im on a doom buggy"



I'm 32 year old male, and I'm probably gonna cry when I get on main St, and again when in Haunted Mansion (it's my favorite theme, I wanna get a haunted mansion tattoo soon)


----------



## dislee1164

AmberMV said:


> I would bet they will be single-park tickets



I kinda hope I don’t have a choice because I will want to choose park hoppers, but won’t want to deal with the same uncertainty and refund nonsense!


----------



## Geomom

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Did anyone else with an upcoming trip get an email like this? I clicked on the link and it took me to a form to fill out with my info and a spot for a question or feedback, but the form was on the Disneyland website.  Our trip is at the end of August at the Beach Club Villas.


I got one today for animal kingdom kidani for an early August stay.  (We're staying at 2 other dvcs right before that...nothing from them yet though.)  Didn't click the link though, so no idea where it goes.


----------



## dislee1164

I just watched the video they released today. OMG - so simple yet so perfect. CAN’T WAIT TO BE THERE THIS WEEKEND!  

Safe travels and stay healthy to all who are going now, later, or not at all


----------



## Mit88

dislee1164 said:


> I kinda hope I don’t have a choice because I will want to choose park hoppers, but won’t want to deal with the same uncertainty and refund nonsense!



Theres a very small chance that park hopping will be back in 2020. If Florida never had a spike, I think it would have been possible in a few months, but I think its a long shot now. MAYBE Epcot gets PH treatment for AP holders some time this year, but I dont think normal guests will have the option of park hopping this year.


----------



## OKWFan88

I wonder with 2020 tickets opening tomorrow, if they will allow for changes on existing tickets already purchased for 2020... I have a 5 day park ticket that I wanted to update to 7 days for a someone in my party...


----------



## pdz

Does anyone know the process for making new reservations tomorrow?  Is it online booking or do you have to call and if so what number and time does it open ?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

OKWFan88 said:


> I wonder with 2020 tickets opening tomorrow, if they will allow for changes on existing tickets already purchased for 2020... I have a 5 day park ticket that I wanted to update to 7 days for a someone in my party...


Someone on the WDW Covid Operations thread on TPAS just posted they were able to do that online this evening.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-covid-19-operations-info-thread.3795738/page-411#post-62113703


----------



## jenjersnap

That is our plan too so I am relieved! I had been trying to move to the Riviera from BCV for over a month, it finally happened and, boom, the bar closed. I figured it was my usual bad luck. 



RWinNOLA said:


> Thank you for this update!  We arrive at the Riviera Tuesday morning and our first day was planned to hang out at the pool and enjoy some adult beverages from Bar Riva!


----------



## constanze

jenjersnap said:


> That is our plan too so I am relieved! I had been trying to move to the Riviera from BCV for over a month, it finally happened and, boom, the bar closed. I figured it was my usual bad luck.


We arrive at the Riviera in 11 days ... SO glad the bar is open!


----------



## jbreen2010

pdz said:


> Does anyone know the process for making new reservations tomorrow?  Is it online booking or do you have to call and if so what number and time does it open ?




I am assuming we call into some 407-939 number and sit on hold for 2 hours.  That's been the trend this month.

In all seriousness, I am hoping that we can start using the website or app to book things soon.


----------



## JeffreyY

JacknSally said:


> *Does anyone here remember the lime green Mickey head paint chips you used to be able to get at Home Depot (I think?)... somehow those became the official “DISer in the park insignia” years ago lol. I remember my mom tying one to a bag or siblings’ stroller for a couple of trips when I was younger. Idk if anyone on the boards still does anything like that in the parks, though.*


I don't post much, but I still have the DIS button I made on my lanyard.


----------



## dislee1164

constanze said:


> We arrive at the Riviera in 11 days ... SO glad the bar is open!


SAME! We arrive Saturday and was about to stock my suitcase with all White Claws. So glad Bar Riva is open! (So I can spend $15/drink instead LOL)


----------



## junderwood99

OKWFan88 said:


> I wonder with 2020 tickets opening tomorrow, if they will allow for changes on existing tickets already purchased for 2020... I have a 5 day park ticket that I wanted to update to 7 days for a someone in my party...


I believe we will be able too. I have a 5 day ticket that needs to be moved to a 10 day ticket. Fingers crossed!


----------



## princesscinderella

dislee1164 said:


> SAME! We arrive Saturday and was about to stock my suitcase with all White Claws. So glad Bar Riva is open! (So I can spend $15/drink instead LOL)


 Your $15 drinks from bar riva are helping keep Disney afloat.  I do think that menu item prices went up about 20% overall when we were there this past weekend, compared to when we were there in February.


----------



## mrsap

dislee1164 said:


> SAME! We arrive Saturday and was about to stock my suitcase with all White Claws. So glad Bar Riva is open! (So I can spend $15/drink instead LOL)



No reason why you can’t still bring the White Claws! You’ll need something  to drink in your room!


----------



## dislee1164

princesscinderella said:


> Your $15 drinks from bar riva are helping keep Disney afloat.  I do think that menu item prices went up about 20% overall when we were there this past weekend, compared to when we were there in February.



Funny, we were there in February too but didn’t eat there, just drinks. I don’t even know what I’m expecting to pay for food and drinks now other than “a lot”. It’s why I loved the dining plans - felt like food was free! (Yes, I am Disney’s dream consumer)


----------



## dislee1164

mrsap said:


> No reason why you can’t still bring the White Claws! You’ll need something  to drink in your room!



Oh, there will definitely be some in the room refrigerator! This why I have been posting on the boards “ARE THE REFILLABLE MUGS AVAILABLE AND ICE MACHINES WORKING?!”


----------



## MrsBooch

What’s the word on refillable popcorn buckets in the parks? Are they operating like the mugs where they put the popcorn in a container and give it to you to pour in?


----------



## Mamiamjo

junderwood99 said:


> I believe we will be able too. I have a 5 day ticket that needs to be moved to a 10 day ticket. Fingers crossed!


 I hope we can make changes to existing tickets. My party all have 7 day PH Tickets, that we'd like to change to single park tickets and get the difference refunded back.


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> What’s the word on refillable popcorn buckets in the parks? Are they operating like the mugs where they put the popcorn in a container and give it to you to pour in?


*
I think @yulilin3 said the carts were out and popcorn was available but she didn’t see any buckets? I might be remembering that wrong. 

For anyone wanting to watch another day of streaming, I think both @yulilin3 and ResortTV1 are streaming tomorrow. I know ResortTV1 will be at MK. Does anyone know of anyone streaming from AK tomorrow?*


----------



## Aimeedyan

Has anyone heard or read whether or not the baby care centers have opened? And if anything has changed in how they function?


----------



## Acup313

Mamiamjo said:


> I hope we can make changes to existing tickets. My party all have 7 day PH Tickets, that we'd like to change to single park tickets and get the difference refunded back.


I called yesterday and they did that for me.


----------



## Ksims616

dislee1164 said:


> Oh, there will definitely be some in the room refrigerator! This why I have been posting on the boards “ARE THE REFILLABLE MUGS AVAILABLE AND ICE MACHINES WORKING?!”



Our same question!  Were doing a split stay between Poly and Riviera and were so sad to see Bar Riva closed, so I’ve already packed half a case of prosecco and our owners locker has several liquors and mixers for the room. But I need my refillable mug and ice!


----------



## AmberMV

Ok I just packed the backpacks for AP day at MK tomorrow!  Hubby did give me a stern warning that I'm not allowed to be a drill sargeant anymore tho and he wants to take the day California Cool.  Gotta say, now that there are no EMH, FP+, DDP and the parks open later I actually feel more relaxed about it all anyway.  Weird the mindset change by having so many planning requirements removed.

Anyway, if you're going to AP preview tomorrow PLEASE PLEASE be respectful of the CMs and other guests.  Don't be the next DFB click-bait photo!


----------



## Krandor

AmberMV said:


> Ok I just packed the backpacks for AP day at MK tomorrow!  Hubby did give me a stern warning that I'm not allowed to be a drill sargeant anymore tho and he wants to take the day California Cool.  Gotta say, now that there are no EMH, FP+, DDP and the parks open later I actually feel more relaxed about it all anyway.  Weird the mindset change by having so many planning requirements removed.
> 
> Anyway, if you're going to AP preview tomorrow PLEASE PLEASE be respectful of the CMs and other guests.  Don't be the next DFB click-bait photo!



With how the universal AP day went and given that the AP previews are not there just as a perk but as a way to iron out issues,  I do expect issues tomorrow but that is the point - to find and improve them then before the general public comes in.  The people coming for AP preview are to an extent the second group of guinea pigs.  Universal had issues on their AP day and improved.  I expect WDW wil have issues tomorrow too and will improve.  In fact given how quickly all those AP slots went and looking at the reservation calendar for july it is possible these next 2 days could  be the most crowded WDW will be for months.  People both going and watching need to understand that.   Thu/fri are not "normal" days Or even "new normal" days.  Saturday/Sun is when we will see new normal.


----------



## AmberMV

Krandor said:


> With how the universal AP day went and given that the AP previews are not there just as a perk but as a way to iron out issues,  I do expect issues tomorrow but that is the point - to find and improve them then before the general public comes in.  The people coming for AP preview are to an extent the second group of guinea pigs.  Universal had issues on their AP day and improved.  I expect WDW wil have issues tomorrow too and will improve.  In fact given how quickly all those AP slots went and looking at the reservation calendar for july it is possible these next 2 days could  be the most crowded WDW will be for months.  People both going and watching need to understand that.   Thu/fri are not "normal" days Or even "new normal" days.  Saturday/Sun is when we will see new normal.


Yeah tbh we will try to get a few rides but if the lines are too long we will just skip them. We have 3 toddlers so they don't wait well.  We have no issue just roaming and seeing things that we always overlooked trying to run to our next FP+ window  And the last few times we've been to any of the parks they've been SO crowded at times you couldn't even really see the ground you were walking on, so hopefully that's not the case anymore!


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507565
> View attachment 507566


This paper map makes me so happy!  I had read there weren’t going to be any at reopening.  Yeah I can look at the park on the MDE app, but I’m old school and love me a paper map! After 30 trips to the Mother Ship, I may know where every washroom is, but I love to be able to whip out my ‘ole map and look at stuff. Thank you for sharing that @Mit88


----------



## AmberMV

Tron opening imminent-meh
Paper map-HOORAY!


----------



## brockash

Krandor said:


> Don't expect things to be normal right now even if you "pay crazy prices".  That is just WDW (and the whole world) in 2020. .


Lol...no one said anything about being normal.  There's definitely a difference between what's normal and what's reasonable dependent on health precautions.  Obviously they can run monorails and ferries while social distancing.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

AmberMV said:


> Tron opening imminent-meh
> Paper map-HOORAY!



^5

Exactly! Tron doesn’t impact my trip this month, but paper maps do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Have an amazing time tomorrow, hoping for a safe and FUN visit for everyone who is going. Please remember to wash your hands before wiping the tears streaming down your faces upon first glance of the castle (and probably at least 5 instances before that too).

Hopefully the animatronics and ducks are on their best behaviour too


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Have an amazing time tomorrow, hoping for a safe and FUN visit for everyone who is going. Please remember to wash your hands before wiping the tears streaming down your faces upon first glance of the castle (and probably at least 5 instances before that too).
> 
> Hopefully the animatronics and ducks are on their best behaviour too


*
The ducks are living their best life!!*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280624061471694848*


----------



## one_cat

I will be watching the live stream all day tomorrow.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If anyone is looking for the disposable masks Office Depot has a great price right now. These would be great for the parks.
https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


----------



## Krandor

brockash said:


> Lol...no one said anything about being normal.  There's definitely a difference between what's normal and what's reasonable dependent on health precautions.  Obviously they can run monorails and ferries while social distancing.



It isn't that easy.  If you can only fill 1/3 to a 1/2 of a monorail due to social distancing you either have long lines or you need to run more monorails.  They don't have more to run On the whole system.   However you could take all your monorails and put them on one or two lines like the resort line and pull them off the Epcot line and be able to properly handle those lines instead.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507565
> View attachment 507566



Missed opportunity to simply say:

"Tron: SOON!!!!"


----------



## Helvetica

JacknSally said:


> *The ducks are living their best life!!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280624061471694848*



It’s their Kingdom now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281076897305296896


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281076897305296896


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?


----------



## Carol Jackson

Finally able to make my 3 days of AP Park Reservations beyond my Resort Reservations.


----------



## brockash

AmberMV said:


> Tron opening imminent-meh
> Paper map-HOORAY!


Love the paper map.  I assume the Tron note is just another way for them to humor our "soon."  Lol


----------



## jenjersnap

Disney moms everywhere - who have tried for years to get a decent photos of their younglings in front of an empty castle - are jealous of that duck photo shoot. 



Helvetica said:


> It’s their Kingdom now.


----------



## Krandor

brockash said:


> Love the paper map.  I assume the Tron note is just another way for them to humor our "soon."  Lol



In case you need more soon...

Mulan.... coming to theaters... Soon..


----------



## Carol Jackson

DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?



Just tried calling to get the discount rate in my 9/25-9/28 reservation at Pop but was told to call back at 7:00 am. THANK YOU for the heads up!


----------



## jenjersnap

And here we thought they were discouraging people from coming this summer! 



DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?


where???


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507565
> View attachment 507566


Guess it’s not canceled!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jenjersnap said:


> And here we thought they were discouraging people from coming this summer!



I think it might actually be Sept only? Im having a hard time getting it to load again I saw it through a FB link and stitch keeps eating my page.


----------



## AmberMV




----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 507626



Okay glad you found it! The switch the to the US site from Canada is not cooperating and it’s the only way AP discounts show.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if a lot of people have cancelled just in general but also in the last little bit given the turn FL took.

I’m surprised heavy discounts are coming so quick.


----------



## jenjersnap

All of it surprises me. I thought they would sell 2020 tickets to people who have resort reservations first and re-assess capacity after that.

Proves I know absolutely nothing! 



DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if a lot of people have cancelled just in general but also in the last little bit given the turn FL took.
> 
> I’m surprised heavy discounts are coming so quick.


----------



## Wreckem

More or less full rack for Thanksgiving week. It’s okay as that’s what I was expecting.


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if a lot of people have cancelled just in general but also in the last little bit given the turn FL took.
> 
> I’m surprised heavy discounts are coming so quick.


Could be the case. Also remember some states are putting quarantine measures for travelers so that could be deterring people.


----------



## rockpiece

I can look at rates for September but not letting me book hotels.


----------



## chicagodisfan

Carol Jackson said:


> Finally able to make my 3 days of AP Park Reservations beyond my Resort Reservations.


Thank you for posting! I was just able to too!


----------



## anthony2k7

midnight star said:


> Could be the case. Also remember some states are putting quarantine measures for travelers so that could be deterring people.


And still likely no international visitors


----------



## cakebaker

jenjersnap said:


> And here we thought they were discouraging people from coming this summer!


 My guess is few people actually want to come right now. I don’t think they anticipated the spike and actively discouraged guests from coming and they  over estimated just how much demand there is to come to a hot spot. When you can’t get enough people in your resorts with extremely reduced capacity, it’s not a good sign.  I look for a lot more discounts to come out. 

Up to 40% off isn’t out of range for an AP discount, it’s what our discount was for one of our cancelled trips. I find it slightly amusing that they are now offering the very discount they refused to honor, multiple times. 

And nope, not even close to tempted. Right now, free rooms wouldn’t do it for me.


----------



## Karin1984

For news from Disneyland Paris, today they are showing to some press the measures they have put in place. ED 92 is invited as well and is posting on their Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/ED92Magic/photos/pcb.1395020934021268/1395020844021277/?type=3&theater


----------



## Eeyore daily

There’s a new Florida Resident Discount for up to 35% off until the end of September!


----------



## dreamit

I hope all who are visiting the parks today have a “magical” day!


----------



## Pens Fan

2020 ticket sales are open!!!


----------



## MI_firefighter

Got mine! Quick too, I was prepared for a wait.


----------



## armerida

MI_firefighter said:


> Got mine! Quick too, I was prepared for a wait.


Nice! Looks like resort reservations aren’t open yet tho?


----------



## Eeyore daily

Annual Passholders can now make resort stay park reservations and three day park reservations at the same time.


----------



## MI_firefighter

No idea on that. We made reservations 11 months ago and I was sweating being able to get park tickets.


----------



## Makmak

Resorts bookable


----------



## Leigh L

armerida said:


> Nice! Looks like resort reservations aren’t open yet tho?


They went online exactly at 7 a.m. far as I can tell.

We have to call for ours, but wait time said 3 minutes, so far 6 minutes.
Anticipating not 5 hours this time though! lol


----------



## 02AggieGirl

I'm hoping I can add mine to my room only to make it a package, so I'm calling


----------



## Makmak

I don’t see the previously mentioned passholder discount on resort reservations and I checked all the months.....


----------



## Jothmas

I booked Pop for last week of July with the AP discount this morning.


----------



## dislee1164

We have a 12/28-1/2 trip with our kids. DH and I are APs so just needed to buy the kids tix. Because the trip is split over 2 different years I had to buy a 4 day ticket for 2020, and a 2 day ticket for 2021, instead of just a 6 day ticket! I’m sure I just paid more for that! Ugh!


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

Just purchased park tickets and made park reservations for the 4 members of our party who didn't have them yet.  Woo hoo!  We're a family of 11 headed to the parks in December.  Had to cancel our trip for next week so this was my "clinging desperately to hope that they open ticket sales soon" trip to make up for the angst of cancelling the July trip.  Lol.  We alI need a vacation just for all the stress these past few months.

I have been a friendly lurker on this thread for months now and want to thank all the frequent posters and most especially @rteetz for keeping us all updated and entertained.  Without this thread I would have missed out on so much information.

For those heading to the parks this summer and fall I am soooo jealous but wish you good health and a great time!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

On hold with Disney, but really confused whether this offer extends to AP stays before Sept 1.  Nothing coming up in MDE for my 7/17 check in, though the offer says “most nights from 7/9 through September 30, 2020”


----------



## abja09

I just bought my park tickets for my stay in September and made my park reservations!  I’m so happy the wait is over!

Thanks to these boards for the heads up that 2020 ticket sales were opening today.


----------



## Leigh L

I just got off the phone, wait time was about 10 minutes before CM picked up, so not so bad! (We weren't able to get what we wanted/hoped since military rate rooms are sold out, so on to plan B  )

Good luck to everyone calling!


----------



## Wreckem

That was painless. Booked Caribbean Beach for Nov 23-Nov 28 and Dec 22-27. Reserved parks for each trip.. No issues what so ever.

Will be also be staying at Royal Pacific for three days(two nights) before each Disney stay.


----------



## armerida

A2DisneyMom said:


> On hold with Disney, but really confused whether this offer extends to AP stays before Sept 1.  Nothing coming up in MDE for my 7/17 check in, though the offer says “most nights from 7/9 through September 30, 2020”


It does - I just modified my August 14-25 res from the old Sun and Fun to the new AP discount!


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if a lot of people have cancelled just in general but also in the last little bit given the turn FL took.
> 
> I’m surprised heavy discounts are coming so quick.


Occupancy levels have to look awful for them to offer this kind of discount when they aren’t even opening around 7,000 rooms for most of September.


----------



## lotsohugginbear

Passholder problems: When you have good Recovery 20 discount and then see 40% off Bay Lake Tower.  Hmmm.


----------



## Karin1984

Another update from Paris. Pixiedust.be reported which characters can be 'met' where: https://pixiedust.be/nieuws/which-characters-will-we-see-and-where-at-disneyland-paris-reopening

I think it's really smart they use the theaters and have those characters meet in the backdrops from the show. I am so looking forward to a selfie with Kristoff & Sven!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

armerida said:


> It does - I just modified my August 14-25 res from the old Sun and Fun to the new AP discount!


Did you do this online? I cant get it to work for me to modify.  I had to book new but I'll keep trying to modify my original.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So much awesome news this morning!!! This is great!!



Leigh L said:


> I just got off the phone, wait time was about 10 minutes before CM picked up, so not so bad! (We weren't able to get what we wanted/hoped since military rate rooms are sold out, so on to plan B  )
> 
> Good luck to everyone calling!



Out of curiosity- are they still offering military room rates similar to the discount structure before the mess? I'm all booked up already for this year but I'm nosey  It looks like the return of discounts has come earlier than expected which is AWESOME! ❤


----------



## A2DisneyMom

armerida said:


> It does - I just modified my August 14-25 res from the old Sun and Fun to the new AP discount!


Thanks.  Not sure why it won’t let me.  30 min on hold with Disney...


----------



## CastAStone

Interesting...looks like tickets are capped at 7 days...


----------



## armerida

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Did you do this online? I cant get it to work for me to modify.  I had to book new but I'll keep trying to modify my original.


Yes - I didn’t see the button for it on the app but the “Change reservation” button appeared under my res on the browser website. Try following this link and click on “already have a reservation? See if you can apply...”
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


----------



## armerida

A2DisneyMom said:


> Thanks.  Not sure why it won’t let me.  30 min on hold with Disney...


Yes - I didn’t see the button for it on the app but the “Change reservation” button appeared under my res on the browser website. Try following this link and click on “already have a reservation? See if you can apply...
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So much awesome news this morning!!! This is great!!
> 
> Out of curiosity- are they still offering military room rates similar to the discount structure before the mess? I'm all booked up for this year but I'm nosey  It looks like the return of discounts has come earlier than expected which is AWESOME! ❤


That is awesome! So happy for everyone who can get these new discounts!!

With the military rates, it's hard to say. My phone call was to book a 1-night stay at Poly. Originally we were booked at WL and moved to the Poly with the protected rate (awesome deal since we had 40% off at WL).  SOG announced yesterday they aren't opening until 8/12 which is too close for comfort! (we have a night on 8/15 after our Poly stay). 

A couple of weeks ago when I'd called about WL not opening, that CM kept trying to find me a new resort (I thought we were still waiting for Guest Services) and it seemed the military discounts were similar as before things shut down based on the quotes I was getting. Now I'm not sure, the CM on today's call said there were no military room rates available for the Poly and I was offered rack rate for the night. $686 incl. tax.

I wonder if the military rate inventory is truly gone with people still going or if they've lowered the number of rooms normally available for the Salute rate?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Leigh L said:


> That is awesome! So happy for everyone who can get these new discounts!!
> 
> With the military rates, it's hard to say. My phone call was to book a 1-night stay at Poly. Originally we were booked at WL and moved to the Poly with the protected rate (awesome deal since we had 40% off at WL).  SOG announced yesterday they aren't opening until 8/12 which is too close for comfort! (we have a night on 8/15 after our Poly stay).
> 
> A couple of weeks ago when I'd called about WL not opening, that CM kept trying to find me a new resort (I thought we were still waiting for Guest Services) and it seemed the military discounts were similar as before things shut down based on the quotes I was getting. Now I'm not sure, the CM on today's call said there were no military room rates available for the Poly and I was offered rack rate for the night. $686 incl. tax.
> 
> I wonder if the military rate inventory is truly gone with people still going or if they've lowered the number of rooms normally available for the Salute rate?



WOW. I totally missed the 8/12 shades announcement. That's like the 3rd delay over there.

It will be interesting to see what happens to the Armed Forces Salute room rates over time from this. Availability has been getting lower and lower in recent years it seems anyway. I'm sure the current travel restrictions have a big impact on shades and AFS demand as well.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

armerida said:


> Yes - I didn’t see the button for it on the app but the “Change reservation” button appeared under my res on the browser website. Try following this link and click on “already have a reservation? See if you can apply...”
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


Yeah, I do all that, but it says "Unable to show rates at this time" for all room options, but allowed me to book new. Weird. 
(My split resorts are BLT/BCV.)
I'll keep trying to modify, but I got my rooms with new reservations, I just need to make sure it acts like FP, and wont delete my PR when I cancel the original reservations.


----------



## Pdollar88

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 507626


OMG this makes it much more tempting for me to go down in September. If only I a) had the money and b) felt better about traveling in September. I definitely want that price on Yacht/Beach Club!

*EDITED* I can see it now. I had to refresh my login.


----------



## dreamit

If you have resort reservations any time soon, I recommend looking at the current offers. Especially for AP, I’m seeing excellent rates. I’ve been modifying for my stay that begins tomorrow. ( I still can’t believe I’ll be there tomorrow—soooo happy and excited!)


----------



## BrianR

I just saved over $30 a night on my Pop Peasant Preferred room next week.  That's like 2 free drinks a night at the pool bar!


----------



## slyster

Leigh L said:


> I just got off the phone, wait time was about 10 minutes before CM picked up, so not so bad! (We weren't able to get what we wanted/hoped since military rate rooms are sold out, so on to plan B  )
> 
> Good luck to everyone calling!



It's nuts.  I called at 7:00:01 and still waiting to connect LOL!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Are AP purchases available?!


----------



## 02AggieGirl

slyster said:


> It's nuts.  I called at 7:00:01 and still waiting to connect LOL!


I called right at 7.  I've been on hold for over a  hour now.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mickey Views (via Instagram) is saying they are letting small batches of cars into the MK parking lot at a time so as to not overwhelm temp and bag check today.

Good luck to anyone at AP preview today! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281198373912051713


----------



## JBeaty0507

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yeah, I do all that, but it says "Unable to show rates at this time" for all room options, but allowed me to book new. Weird.
> (My split resorts are BLT/BCV.)
> I'll keep trying to modify, but I got my rooms with new reservations, I just need to make sure it acts like FP, and wont delete my PR when I cancel the original reservations.


I’m having this same problem. I NEED those AP rates. Lol


----------



## osufeth24

Not sure what's going on at the parking booth. Haven't moved an inch for a while.

A few lights that were green went red. Don't see any line moving


----------



## kverdon

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure what's going on at the parking booth. Haven't moved an inch for a while.
> 
> A few lights that were green went red. Don't see any line moving


Parking is very slow. Probably went red until there is space past the booths.


----------



## osufeth24

Just weird they haven't sent a single car through for 10 minutes. In any line


----------



## Disneysoule

So awesome about all the discounts today! Hoping the AP previews go as well as the CM previews but let’s remember this a possible worst case in terms of crowd levels. Things will need to keep being fine tuned best as possible to keep evolving safety measures going forward.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281198373912051713



Photo of the parking:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281201587088695296


----------



## kverdon

Looks like they are staging waves into the park.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

armerida said:


> Yes - I didn’t see the button for it on the app but the “Change reservation” button appeared under my res on the browser website. Try following this link and click on “already have a reservation? See if you can apply...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


Thanks.  Yes, that’s what I’m trying.  It applies, but gives an error about being able to search for rooms “please try again later”.  There is availability for our room as I was able to make a new reservation with the discount. Now still on hold (1hr, 10min and counting) to just try to apply to original, or cancel the original and not lose my park reservations!


----------



## Hummingbird

Do we know how early are they letting people into the parking lot?  I'm going to AK tomorrow and I have an hour drive so I'm trying to get my timing down for opening.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

JBeaty0507 said:


> I’m having this same problem. I NEED those AP rates. Lol


A third in this situation.  Now have two resort reservations, but need to either modify the first or cancel without losing all of my plans.

On hold for over 1hr and 25min and our car picks us up for the airport in 1.5hrs!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Hey, my park reservation email showed up...only about 3 weeks late


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hummingbird said:


> Do we know how early are they letting people into the parking lot?  I'm going to AK tomorrow and I have an hour drive so I'm trying to get my timing down for opening.



I saw this one post about the MK parking lot which said it was set to open at 8am and they finally let cars line up at the toll booths at 7:47 (or at least that is when this tweet was, um, tweeted)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281193232332984322


----------



## kylenne

AP discount isn’t nearly as good as what I had for Labor Day weekend through the TA but this is compelling considering I won’t be able to go now due to the quarantine order extension. Now I’m tempted to book a backup later in the month.


----------



## armerida

A2DisneyMom said:


> Thanks.  Yes, that’s what I’m trying.  It applies, but gives an error about being able to search for rooms “please try again later”.  There is availability for our room as I was able to make a new reservation with the discount. Now still on hold (1hr, 10min and counting) to just try to apply to original, or cancel the original and not lose my park reservations!


Ugh! I’m sorry, what a pain!


----------



## Eeyore daily

WonderlandisReality said:


> Hey, my park reservation email showed up...only about 3 weeks lateView attachment 507676


Same! Good thing I use this site


----------



## wareagle57

Already a very different vibe today from Tuesday. A few Karen’s, and also more vocal excitement which is cool. Other than the people who got out of the car next to us without masks and starting whooping with excitement.

It seems they’ve already abandoned the plastic bags and touch less bag check.


----------



## CastAStone

FYI


GADisneyDad14 said:


> CR/BLT walkway is open.  New permanent security structure is great!!


----------



## SarahC97

JBeaty0507 said:


> I’m having this same problem. I NEED those AP rates. Lol


If your trip is less than 30 days away, do you need to call to modify? In the past, I know that's how it's worked for me.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

wareagle57 said:


> It seems they’ve already abandoned the plastic bags and touch less bag check.



That was fast


----------



## Hummingbird

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw this one post about the MK parking lot which said it was set to open at 8am and they finally let cars line up at the toll booths at 7:47 (or at least that is when this tweet was, um, tweeted)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281193232332984322


thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like they go every other spot for a bit and then go back and fill in those spaces 

Honestly they should have always done this just to give people/families some space to get out of their cars, etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281201962176974848


----------



## JBeaty0507

SarahC97 said:


> If your trip is less than 30 days away, do you need to call to modify? In the past, I know that's how it's worked for me.


It is within 30 days. It has the change button, but says that rates are not available. I’m on hold now. I know my room is available but didn’t want to book a new reservation just to make sure I keep my park reservations....even though I know right now they are wide open for resort guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BTW - seems few reports on Twitter and Facebook that they have already turned people away wearing gaiters so they seem to be enforcing that


----------



## SarahC97

JBeaty0507 said:


> It is within 30 days. It has the change button, but says that rates are not available. I’m on hold now. I know my room is available but didn’t want to book a new reservation just to make sure I keep my park reservations....even though I know right now they are wide open for resort guests.


Oh man! I hope you get it worked out!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Bummed but not surprised that Disney is charging full price for 2020 tickets. Sigh.  Time to email passholder service again to try to get some answers, so I can figure out if I need to buy tickets for November or not.....


----------



## kverdon

Ferry and a monorail are running. Saw folks with neck gaiters without ear loops stopped and made to change to ear looped masks.


----------



## osufeth24

About to board ferry boat. 

My eyes keep leaking


----------



## cakebaker

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - seems few reports on Twitter and Facebook that they have already turned people away wearing gaiters so they seem to be enforcing that


I'm watching Yulillin's stream and just entering the park she ran into them stopping people twice. One was a group and I guess they were just testing the limits because they had real masks to put on. The other was a single who for some inexplicable reason had a mask on under a gaiter. They CM let him in, but he's going to get stopped all day trying to wear them both and I can't imagine how hot that must be.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Flights of Passage 60 wait. Wonder what changed from the past two days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like they took down the attraction poster for HAE - makes sense since it isn't being offered now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281208055263367168


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carol Jackson said:


> Flights of Passage 60 wait. Wonder what changed from the past two days.



Dinosaur still only 5 mins though (unlike yesterday)

Guess that tells you about the difference between CMs and APs


----------



## Jacq7414

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they took down the attraction poster for HAE - makes sense since it isn't being offered now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281208055263367168


It looks so empty without it


----------



## BorderTenny

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they took down the attraction poster for HAE - makes sense since it isn't being offered now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281208055263367168



Maybe they should take down the Splash Mountain one, too, before someone else does.

Seriously, though, how they left the spot is bad show. They should have thrown something else up there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281125761521508353


----------



## rteetz




----------



## StephenM84

I'm seeing the AP rates posted this morning for my trip on July 18th. Its not letting me change my reservation or book a new trip with the AP rates. Is anyone else having this issue? My APs are active and showing the new dates in MDE.


----------



## kylenne

cakebaker said:


> I'm watching Yulillin's stream and just entering the park she ran into them stopping people twice. One was a group and I guess they were just testing the limits because they had real masks to put on. The other was a single who for some inexplicable reason had a mask on under a gaiter. They CM let him in, but he's going to get stopped all day trying to wear them both and I can't imagine how hot that must be.



Gah I’m running late, thanks for the reminder to hop on FB.


----------



## JBeaty0507

StephenM84 said:


> I'm seeing the AP rates posted this morning for my trip on July 18th. Its not letting me change my reservation or book a new trip with the AP rates. Is anyone else having this issue? My APs are active and showing the new dates in MDE.


I was having that problems this morning. I ended up calling in and spent about 20 minutes on hold and they were able to change the rate for me


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281212683518447616


----------



## StephenM84

JBeaty0507 said:


> I was having that problems this morning. I ended up calling in and spent about 20 minutes on hold and they were able to change the rate for me




Great! I've been pretty upset having to pay rack rate for AOA LM room when I passed up AP rates on Pop. I can stomach the AP rates for Pop a little better.


----------



## pixieprincess925

JBeaty0507 said:


> I was having that problems this morning. I ended up calling in and spent about 20 minutes on hold and they were able to change the rate for me


What phone number did you call? All the numbers I've tried are busy... :-(


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214187612581890


----------



## Dulcee

Early crush at FOP already seems to be easing, down to 40 minutes


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214105299402752


----------



## armerida

Dulcee said:


> Early crush at FOP already seems to be easing, down to 40 minutes


Did AK open at 8 this morning?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281202244571074564


----------



## maciemouse

Can someone answer this for me...if I am staying at a Disney resort monday and Tuesday night, can I reserve Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday  in the park Under a resort stay?  We will go home Wednesday nite,  we already have our three days for annual passes booked for another stay.


----------



## Helvetica

armerida said:


> Did AK open at 8 this morning?



During the previews and once they open on Saturday...
Animal Kingdom is open from 8-6
Magic Kingdom is open from 9-7

Beginning next Wednesday....
Disney Hollywood Studios will be open 10-8
Epcot will be open 11-9


----------



## JBeaty0507

pixieprincess925 said:


> What phone number did you call? All the numbers I've tried are busy... :-(


407-939-1936. It took me 4 tries back to back to get through initially, but then only about 20 minutes on hold. I’ve read where other people on the board this morning spent at least an hour and a half on hold though.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281204517216964615


----------



## Brianstl

Dulcee said:


> Early crush at FOP already seems to be easing, down to 40 minutes


Down to 20 minutes now


----------



## hertamaniac

AIDA (owned by Carnival Corporation) is to begin sailings next month on 3 ships.  Looks like there will be no stopping at transit ports.

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...o-offer-cruises-in-august-on-three-ships.html


----------



## Brianstl

SDMT at 15 minutes.  Everything else 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Dulcee

If APs act more like typical guests the new touring plan is leave FOP for a little bit after park opening and the initial crowds resolve, down to 15 minutes, 90 minutes after opening.


----------



## dreamit

I’m doing what everyone advises agains—split stay starting with deluxe and moving to value. We’re there tomorrow through 7/19. I can’t justify deluxe for the entirety of this trip and am looking for convenience to the parks. I was sitting on Pop for 7/11-7/15 (when we’d be visiting MK and AK) and a price-protected CR TP View from 7/15-7/19 (when we’d be visiting HS and EP) which was opposite for purposes of transportation convenience. I needed to add on 7/10 to align with our flight. With the AP discount I came out pretty good on prices. I canceled my offsite stay for tomorrow and think I’ll now cancel the car rental I have for the first half of the stay. One bummer is that it’s too late to add ME for our arrival tomorrow.


----------



## kylenne

Not sure if this was posted yet but 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214548964491266


----------



## Yooperroo

kylenne said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214548964491266


They must have decided it was too much of a hassle, but had already sent out luggage tags for everyone arriving before the 16th. Glad we are arriving the 13th!


----------



## FinallyFL

maciemouse said:


> Can someone answer this for me...if I am staying at a Disney resort monday and Tuesday night, can I reserve Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday  in the park Under a resort stay?  We will go home Wednesday nite,  we already have our three days for annual passes booked for another stay.


Yes


----------



## Sandiz08

kylenne said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214548964491266


Very interesting that they backed off of that. Or its a new typo.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Carol Jackson said:


> Finally able to make my 3 days of AP Park Reservations beyond my Resort Reservations.



Thanks for that!  I was finally able to make my 3 days for April.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dulcee said:


> If APs act more like typical guests the new touring plan is leave FOP for a little bit after park opening and the initial crowds resolve, down to 15 minutes, 90 minutes after opening.



be interesting to see if that trend holds for other big time attractions - specifically thinking of Rise of the Resistance once DHS opens


----------



## MrsSmith07

Thank you board for posting about the 40% Passholders discount. Took less than 10 minutes (and about 20 tries for open line) to get someone to switch me from the 25% sun fun to to 40% Passholders For my 7/18 trip. Now even more excited to go!!


----------



## Craig Larson

Sandiz08 said:


> Very interesting that they backed off of that. Or its a new typo.



That would be a massive typo since the following paragraph talks about guests being responsible for their own baggage.


----------



## Sandiz08

Craig Larson said:


> That would be a massive typo since the following paragraph talks about guests being responsible for their own baggage.


Didn't read the whole thing. lol


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281215724414001153


----------



## kylenne

Even the ducks are ready


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCbEw3JDN3S/


----------



## birostick

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - seems few reports on Twitter and Facebook that they have already turned people away wearing gaiters so they seem to be enforcing that



 I can confirm this. 2 people infront of me at AK were turned away and made to go get actual masks. One of them was just a jerk about it to the CM. The other was fine.


----------



## Eeyore daily

kylenne said:


> Even the ducks are ready
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbEw3JDN3S/


That is amazing. The pun on the end really sealed the deal.


----------



## Jroceagles

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281215724414001153


more crowded today


----------



## mcomber7

armerida said:


> Yes - I didn’t see the button for it on the app but the “Change reservation” button appeared under my res on the browser website. Try following this link and click on “already have a reservation? See if you can apply...
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


I just did it too, thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## Disneysoule

Jroceagles said:


> more crowded today


On main st it looks crowded but on other streams it actually seems less crowded today but I’m sure it’s a fluid situation at this moment


----------



## MickeyWaffles

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe they should take down the Splash Mountain one, too, before someone else does.
> 
> Seriously, though, how they left the spot is bad show. They should have thrown something else up there.



Leaving the HEA one up probably would have been the better idea over this. Most people probably wouldn’t have even noticed it or cared. Now they do.


----------



## Spridell

Jroceagles said:


> more crowded today


I think that was expected.

Also I think this was at opening and the normal "bottleneck" down Main Street


----------



## JacknSally

*ResortTV1 just said they have a virtual queue going for the Splash store and it’s at 90 minutes right now. *


----------



## JBeaty0507

dreamit said:


> One bummer is that it’s too late to add ME for our arrival tomorrow.


I don’t know what I wouldn’t just show up. I’ve heard of many people doing this and never getting turned away. As long as you have a resort reservation, I think they’ll let you go. We even had an Uber called one time to take us back to the airport and the cast member standing outside the hotel was trying to convince us to just take the magical express. When we said we didn’t have a reservation, he told us they could work it out.


----------



## mcomber7

SarahC97 said:


> If your trip is less than 30 days away, do you need to call to modify? In the past, I know that's how it's worked for me.


I was able to modify mine online for july 31st


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *ResortTV1 just said they have a virtual queue going for the Splash store and it’s at 90 minutes right now. *



eBay isn’t gonna stock itself


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JBeaty0507 said:


> I don’t know what I wouldn’t just show up. I’ve heard of many people doing this and never getting turned away. As long as you have a resort reservation, I think they’ll let you go. We even had an Uber called one time to take us back to the airport and the cast member standing outside the hotel was trying to convince us to just take the magical express. When we said we didn’t have a reservation, he told us they could work it out.



It’s worth a shot to try, but they may not be as lenient with those kinds of things at this time. I don’t think we can really count on things that they used to do and exceptions they used to make pre-covid.


----------



## osufeth24

It's hot lol


----------



## MrsBooch

I know it has been said already but I feel like I need to tell everyone - 

I just bought park tickets for our Thanksgiving trip for this year and I've never been so happy to spend, in any ordinary situation, so much money in under five minutes.

SO. HAPPY.

blind hope and that we can go on this trip and the live streams of people already there is what will be keeping me going the next 138 days. and this thread.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281228700823031815


----------



## Jennifer Harris

In case you’re looking for reservations, I was just able to book California Grill online


----------



## mattpeto

ME losing the luggage handling is a big loss.  Hope it's temporary.  Otherwise, the bubble takes another "L".


----------



## samanthaj1018

For folks having trouble modifying their resort stay here is a work around:

-Hit change res under my plans (using a browser, not the app)
- Change special offer
-Go to change dates and shift your dates by one night, then hit Select which will take you to your cart
-Go back to change dates, select your original dates, and then the passholder discount should become visible

Hope this helps! It worked for my Pop stay July 23 - 25, was able to save $70 off the sun & fun offer we had


----------



## wareagle57

3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.


----------



## sara_s

wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.


Any CM's nearby?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281229894916210688


----------



## Hummingbird

wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.



I really wish people would just follow the rules, if for nothing other than they know how these kind of images will reflect on Disney. I had to log out of twitter this morning already because people are losing their ever loving minds because "how dare Disney open in the middle of a pandemic"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281140967404421121


----------



## Disneysoule

Jennifer Harris said:


> In case you’re looking for reservations, I was just able to book California Grill online


I can see California grill but no chef mickeys yet. Hope that shows up soon!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Currently watching a live stream on FB and IASW is loading what looks to be 2 parties per boat. just saw a boat go by with 2 people in it total, 3 rows apart. Very happy about the amount of distancing going on!


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> If anyone is looking for the disposable masks Office Depot has a great price right now. These would be great for the parks.
> https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


Purchased. Thanks so much! We were on Mackinac Island this past week and it was 90+ and humid so good practice. The disposable are indeed the most breathable.


----------



## yulilin3

Popcorn buckets are available


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

crazy4wdw said:


> I had one of those green Mickey's years ago.  I never had too many people introduce themselves to me.


Same here, maybe when I was there I didn't come across any DISers at the time.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281140967404421121


I like this idea and I think DISNEY should implement in all their buffet restaurants.

Pretty much all buffets inf Vegas are doing this.  Giving the guest the feeling they are still at a buffet by seeing all the items out in view but keeping it safe by waiters serving it to you.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

yulilin3 said:


> Popcorn buckets are available


SQWEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

Paper maps - check
Popcorn bucket - check

I am all set to go!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Even the ducks are ready
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbEw3JDN3S/



10 minutes later

Ducks: um, can you'all leave again?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281229149261225985


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.



They could use a “tattle” line to text. They do that at hockey games here, if there’s a problem in your section you can text guest relations and someone comes to deal with it so guests don’t confront other guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.



I especialyl agree for the queues where, like you said, you are "trapped" and sort of stuck with who is around you.  One thing if out in the open and no one is within 30 feet of you and you pull it down for a few fresh breaths, but when in the queues/near people they really should have CMs focus on those areas (plus, as far as PR, easier for people to snap a picture when stuck in line and post it on social media)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Chef Mickey's breakfast is bookable, still says Temporarily unavailable. Guessing dinner will be loaded soon-?

ETA: Maybe it is just breakfast??


----------



## wareagle57

This may be old news, we were able to enter Tuesday morning. But today they are taking phone numbers for a virtual queue for the splash gift shop


----------



## dreamit

JBeaty0507 said:


> I don’t know what I wouldn’t just show up. I’ve heard of many people doing this and never getting turned away. As long as you have a resort reservation, I think they’ll let you go. We even had an Uber called one time to take us back to the airport and the cast member standing outside the hotel was trying to convince us to just take the magical express. When we said we didn’t have a reservation, he told us they could work it out.


Thank you! I ended up finding a separate link for ME reservations that allowed me to book it for tomorrow. ME will save me a headache and money.


----------



## woody337

Can anyone verify if the spring roll cart is open?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## WonderlandisReality

Super bummed about the luggage. Ours doesn’t have wheels and I am going to be juggling two kids and a wheelchair. Anyone know if those airport luggage carts are available? If so, Can you take them all the way to ME?


----------



## StephenM84

woody337 said:


> Can anyone verify if the spring roll cart is open?




Yes,  this is something that is very important to my family. I hope someone can pass along good news today.


----------



## jade1

jbcheerchick93 said:


> Currently watching a live stream on FB and IASW is loading what looks to be 2 parties per boat. just saw a boat go by with 2 people in it total, 3 rows apart. Very happy about the amount of distancing going on!



Wonder what guests would pay for these types of attendance levels.

Will be interesting to watch how busy things are when they reopen.


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


>


I support this. A baby gorilla may be the cutest thing you can ever see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dulcee said:


> I support this. A baby gorilla may be the cutest thing you can ever see.



We've been watching a lot of "secrets of the zoo" on Disney+ and there are a lot of baby animals shown on that - and many of them are very, very cute ... baby gorilla definitely up there on the "cuteness scale"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WonderlandisReality said:


> Super bummed about the luggage. Ours doesn’t have wheels and I am going to be juggling two kids and a wheelchair. Anyone know if those airport luggage carts are available? If so, Can you take them all the way to ME?



I agree - I am sure everyone appreciates it but especially when you have multiple small kids, not having to deal with luggage is such a pleasant bonus


----------



## everreal15

birostick said:


> I can confirm this. 2 people infront of me at AK were turned away and made to go get actual masks. One of them was just a jerk about it to the CM. The other was fine.



Nice to see CMs not shying away from sticking to their protocol and guidelines. I really wish people didnt take things out on CMs, they aren't making the decisions for this but they do enforce them.  I dont know how many places have talked about the gaiters and that you should at least bring an different mask as a back up.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - I am sure everyone appreciates it but especially when you have multiple small kids, not having to deal with luggage is such a pleasant bonus



If nothing else, those yellow tags just make me happy, and I feel like they’re a secret signal to other Disney people in the airport before you check in. Another psychological study in the making .


----------



## Ninjagrrl

WonderlandisReality said:


> Super bummed about the luggage. Ours doesn’t have wheels and I am going to be juggling two kids and a wheelchair. Anyone know if those airport luggage carts are available? If so, Can you take them all the way to ME?


I also hope this ends soon. Like you we will have luggage and a wheelchair to contend with. I don't care about not delivering in your room, but I need them to get to and from the airport!


----------



## osufeth24

woody337 said:


> Can anyone verify if the spring roll cart is open?


It is not.. Don't think it's time thing either because there's nothing there. Not even signage


----------



## woody337

osufeth24 said:


> It is not.. Don't think it's time thing either because there's nothing there. Not even signage


thank you


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> It is not.. Don't think it's time thing either because there's nothing there. Not even signage


It typically doesn't open until 11 am I believe, but the cart is usually there regardless so that's pretty telling.

As we've seen though, almost all things are coming back in due time


----------



## hereforthechurros

How are they handling walking and eating/drinking? There were talks of having to eat or drink your beverage where you purchased it before being able to move on.


----------



## everreal15

wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.



I feel like the middle areas of lines for rides is going to be really hard for CMs to monitor as much as they would like it. This really just annoys me that people cant follow very simple guidelines and requirements. Hopefully Disney can get some CMs to try keeping an eye on more of these areas but its up to people (us) to follow, they cant have eyes on everything.


----------



## hereforthechurros

After months of weird, like everyone else, our August trip is happening. MagicBands even showed up yesterday. Multiple hotel changes, date changes, free dining then no dining, rates changes, scrambling to make an AP purchase for park reservations, 12+ hours on hold/with CMs, losing tickets, then re-buying our tickets today... we are finally all set. What a ride. Once F&W plans/menus are released I won't know what to do with myself!


----------



## HokieRaven5

everreal15 said:


> I feel like the middle areas of lines for rides is going to be really hard for CMs to monitor as much as they would like it. This really just annoys me that people cant follow very simple guidelines and requirements. Hopefully Disney can get some CMs to try keeping an eye on more of these areas but its up to people (us) to follow, they cant have eyes on everything.



Best they could probably do is every 10 minutes or so just have a CM go through the line to check compliance as best they can, pending the spacing is available to the CMs to walk through and maintain their own Social Distancing from the guests.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Can those with an AP vouchers see the AP discount rates? I'm logged in but when I click the offer it just leads me back to the home page.


----------



## Yooperroo

hereforthechurros said:


> Can those with an AP vouchers see the AP discount rates? I'm logged in but when I click the offer it just leads me back to the home page.


Yes. I saw the rates this morning with vouchers


----------



## TropicalDIS

wareagle57 said:


> This may be old news, we were able to enter Tuesday morning. But today they are taking phone numbers for a virtual queue for the splash gift shop



is this for the gift shop you go through when exiting the ride?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Yooperroo said:


> Yes. I saw the rates this morning with vouchers


Did it let you book as well?


----------



## Tbella

RamblingMad said:


> Less waste if they have to shutdown again.





Yooperroo said:


> Yes. I saw the rates this morning with vouchers



Try clearing your cookies and/or opening an incognito window. This worked for me.

Edited: sorry quoted wrong person.


----------



## only hope

DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?



The Pop and AoA rates are still crazy high thoug



Karin1984 said:


> Another update from Paris. Pixiedust.be reported which characters can be 'met' where: https://pixiedust.be/nieuws/which-characters-will-we-see-and-where-at-disneyland-paris-reopening
> 
> I think it's really smart they use the theaters and have those characters meet in the backdrops from the show. I am so looking forward to a selfie with Kristoff & Sven!



We need that here 



yulilin3 said:


> Popcorn buckets are available



But are they refilling? The scooper should never touch the bucket anyways, pandemic or not.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281244882863038465


----------



## chicagoshannon

TropicalDIS said:


> is this for the gift shop you go through when exiting the ride?


yes.  They now have the rider bypass the gift shop at exit.  You have to stand in a separate line to go into the shop (or virtual Q)


----------



## Yooperroo

hereforthechurros said:


> Did it let you book as well?


I didn't try this particular time, but I've had my vouchers since January and my original trip that was supposed to be in June was booked with the AP discount. You just gave to have it activated by your arrival


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> If nothing else, those yellow tags just make me happy, and I feel like they’re a secret signal to other Disney people in the airport before you check in. Another psychological study in the making .



Now we just have to be like those people that act extra* and put ears on before they even get on the plane.

(*me)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281245527594733573


----------



## Dulcee

I am so intrigued to see if these wait times hold up once the parks are fully open....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> Now we just have to be like those people that act extra* and put ears on before they even get on the plane.
> 
> (*me)



And me.

If you’re on a flight to Orlando (or a flight with people who will eventually be connecting to Orlando) you get what you get. Enjoy my ears lol.


----------



## Mit88

Carol Jackson said:


> Flights of Passage 60 wait. Wonder what changed from the past two days.



Carpets of Aladdin must have been broken down so people decided to go to Animal Kingdom


----------



## everreal15

hereforthechurros said:


> After months of weird, like everyone else, our August trip is happening. MagicBands even showed up yesterday. Multiple hotel changes, date changes, free dining then no dining, rates changes, scrambling to make an AP purchase for park reservations, 12+ hours on hold/with CMs, losing tickets, then re-buying our tickets today... we are finally all set. What a ride. Once F&W plans/menus are released I won't know what to do with myself!



Its the home stretch. This has definitely been the most chaotic Disney trip I have planner for us as well but we are so looking forward to it in September ( as long as the NY quarantine is lifted ).

ENJOY YOUR VACAY


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Now we just have to be like those people that act extra* and put ears on before they even get on the plane.
> 
> (*me)



I don't put ears on (granted I just never wear ears) but you better believe I put my magic band on before I even leave the house!


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> And me.
> 
> If you’re on a flight to Orlando (or a flight with people who will eventually be connecting to Orlando) you get what you get. Enjoy my ears lol.



Glad i'm not the only one who packs "arrival ears" in their carry on...


----------



## Karin1984

Dulcee said:


> I am so intrigued to see if these wait times hold up once the parks are fully open....


The short answer is no, the long answer is the CM previews have a much smaller audience than the AP previews and those are smaller than the regular guests. Guest count will go up while ride capacity doesn't. 
Around the world we see 45-90 minute queues for the big rides in many parks.


----------



## bffer

Dulcee said:


> I am so intrigued to see if these wait times hold up once the parks are fully open....


Me too. I'm trying to figure out what my touring plan will be since I don't have to deal with FP. I'm going to be keeping an eye on those wait times in the next month. (Before my husband eventually makes me cancel our trip.   Right now he is letting me continue the planning, but I just know he wants to cancel.)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't put ears on (granted I just never wear ears) but you better believe I put my magic band on before I even leave the house!



*Glares in international guest*


----------



## MeridaAnn

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281235912177877005



Honestly, I would love for them to keep someone there regulating access to that area forever - it was always so crowded that it was almost impossible to get close enough to get a clear view of the gorillas and they're one of my favorites. The idea of having a clear view of them sounds fantastic!


----------



## Disneysoule

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't put ears on (granted I just never wear ears) but you better believe I put my magic band on before I even leave the house!


Always! family tradition, vacation begins then!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281247284626362382


----------



## everreal15

Dulcee said:


> I am so intrigued to see if these wait times hold up once the parks are fully open....



I feel like Saturday will be the busiest we will see them. Everyone is excited to get back and will be there. So I'm expecting it to be busier than today and will maybe normalize after most locals get the Disney fix. But its all speculation, we dont really know the capacity Disney wants to operate right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281247284626362382



If Florida did contact tracing how many would we find originated at the honey wall?


----------



## kylenne

MeridaAnn said:


> Honestly, I would love for them to keep someone there regulating access to that area forever - it was always so crowded that it was almost impossible to get close enough to get a clear view of the gorillas and they're one of my favorites. The idea of having a clear view of them sounds fantastic!



I agree, it's the only thing I don't like about the animal trails. People are such window hogs, I think I've only gotten to see Baby Grace once or twice.

I would honestly be all over AK right now if I was there.


----------



## constanze

Anyone have a suggestion how to refresh an iphone MDE app? My wait times are showing way longer than what everyone else is reporting--- Like this morning for rope drop they were showing 60 minute waits, when clearly from the streams the rides were walk-ons---I've shut down my app, shut my phone off...I don't know what else to try...it's driving me crazy...


----------



## Disneysoule

everreal15 said:


> I feel like Saturday will be the busiest we will see them. Everyone is excited to get back and will be there. So I'm expecting it to be busier than today and will maybe normalize after most locals get the Disney fix. But its all speculation, we dont really know the capacity Disney wants to operate right now.





andyman8 said:


> but my understanding is that they're looking at Thursday and Friday as possible "worst case scenarios" in terms of how high waits could be under the current capacity restrictions.


I know we have no idea, but was interesting to read andyman8's post


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


>



You don’t have to touch those to make the honey move, but not enough people realize that. Signs probably would do no good.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

One hundred twenty.


----------



## slothlord

dreamit said:


> If you have resort reservations any time soon, I recommend looking at the current offers. Especially for AP, I’m seeing excellent rates. I’ve been modifying for my stay that begins tomorrow. ( I still can’t believe I’ll be there tomorrow—soooo happy and excited!)



Where do I go to look at current offers? My reservation starts this weekend but I'd love to save more money if possible, I'm not AP.


----------



## Hummingbird

kylenne said:


> I agree, it's the only thing I don't like about the animal trails. People are such window hogs, I think I've only gotten to see Baby Grace once or twice.
> 
> I would honestly be all over AK right now if I was there.



This is me! Most of my friends chose MK for the AP preview but I chose AK and will be solo because 1. it's my favorite park and 2. I'll hopefully get a couple rides on FOP again finally & actually be able to see and take some good pictures of the animals.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disneysoule said:


> I know we have no idea, but was interesting to read andyman8's post



I forgot he said that. I guess a sold out AP preview must be the same as a sold out park day (currently), and if that’s true that looks good for people going this summer, and until they start increasing.

Hopefully they keep staffing and ride capacity how it is to keep things moving efficiently.


----------



## kylenne

Hummingbird said:


> This is me! Most of my friends chose MK for the AP preview but I chose AK and will be solo because 1. it's my favorite park and 2. I'll hopefully get a couple rides on FOP again finally & actually be able to see and take some good pictures of the animals.



I'm so jealous! Have a good time and stay safe. FOP should be amazing since they're skipping the first pre show.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> *Glares in international guest*



well, you could wear one from a previous trip


----------



## SaintsManiac

4 hour VQ for the Splash Mountain gift shop? Jeez. Just saw that on Instagram.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I'm so jealous! Have a good time and stay safe. FOP should be amazing since they're skipping the first pre show.



Totally picturing people just walking through that first pre-show but the "scientist" in the video just yelling at people as they walk past "and uh FLY!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Anyone know of live streams going on now?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mouselovenfamily said:


> Anyone know of live streams going on now?




I'm following WDW Prep School on Instagram. Haven't checked YouTube yet.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> 4 hour VQ for the Splash Mountain gift shop? Jeez. Just saw that on Instagram.




People want to get the merechendise while they can.... and probably a lot going up on ebay.


----------



## kylenne

mouselovenfamily said:


> Anyone know of live streams going on now?



Resort TV1 is at MK. Still trying to find an AK stream myself but it seems like  the other day when most people are at MK.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Greetings from the airport, Disney-bound!  In update regarding applying the annual pass discount to my reservation starting the 17th.  Despite calling exactly at 7am, I was on hold for 2 hours.  While on hold, I booked a new reservation (same dates, resort, room, etc.) as the reservation that was glitching and not allowing me to update the discount.  When I did get through to a CM, she recommended just canceling the original reservation and did that.  All park reservations associated with the original room reservation are intact!

I’m sure this has already been posted, but figured I would post here before getting on the plane!


----------



## everreal15

Disneysoule said:


> I know we have no idea, but was interesting to read andyman8's post



It would actually be great if andyman's post was what they were shooting for between today and tomorrow. Because today is obviously much busier than it was for the CM preview but still no crazy wait times. Can't wait to see what the weekend is like.


----------



## Mit88

Did they restock the Splash store or are people really waiting that long for the remaining picture frames?


----------



## everreal15

Mit88 said:


> Did they restock the Splash store or are people really waiting that long for the remaining picture frames?



People on livestreams that went in said they had plenty of stock when they went in today.


----------



## Mit88

everreal15 said:


> People on livestreams that went in said they had plenty of stock when they went in today.



Better sell the stuff quick on eBay before the general public realizes Disney has plenty of stock in their warehouses


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

kylenne said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214548964491266


Oh dang, that’s a huge bummer. I guess we’ll have to take our luggage with us to the park on our last day. I get them doing these “limited experiences” but it drives me crazy that prices are the same/higher for them. I’m just trying to use the last bit of my AP. :/


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

A2DisneyMom said:


> Greetings from the airport, Disney-bound!  In update regarding applying the annual pass discount to my reservation starting the 17th.  Despite calling exactly at 7am, I was on hold for 2 hours.  While on hold, I booked a new reservation (same dates, resort, room, etc.) as the reservation that was glitching and not allowing me to update the discount.  When I did get through to a CM, she recommended just canceling the original reservation and did that.  All park reservations associated with the original room reservation are intact!
> 
> I’m sure this has already been posted, but figured I would post here before getting on the plane!


Wait wait wait wait wait, your reservation for July 17th??  I paid a ridiculously high rack rate for Pop starting the 17th, time to get on the phone!
Edit: Just re-booked Pop online! Soooo happy, that saved me like $160 for my 4 nights.


----------



## Krandor

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Oh dang, that’s a huge bummer. I guess we’ll have to take our luggage with us to the park on our last day. I get them doing these “limited experiences” but it drives me crazy that prices are the same/higher for them. I’m just trying to use the last bit of my AP. :/



You could probably get the resort to hold your bags and pick them up after you leave the parks


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> People want to get the merechendise while they can.... and probably a lot going up on ebay.




I still think it's crazy. I guess you can only fit about 4 people in there at one time, though.


----------



## wareagle57

TropicalDIS said:


> is this for the gift shop you go through when exiting the ride?



Yes. Splash down photos. I couldn’t tell if Briar Patch was open. I don’t think it was. Lots of people walking around with huge bags full of merch from there.

Which made me wonder, are they allowing guests to send their merch to their hotels or front of the park for pickup? I’m guessing no.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they took down the attraction poster for HAE - makes sense since it isn't being offered now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281208055263367168


It looks so sad and empty. HAE isn't gone forever, it should have just been left as a nice reminder. 



Brianstl said:


> SDMT at 15 minutes.  Everything else 10 minutes or less.


Now that sounds like an awesome time!


kylenne said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281214548964491266


Big bummer, but saves me a call to ME today! My tags for July 19 still haven't arrived, I guess now I don't need to worry.


kylenne said:


> Even the ducks are ready
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbEw3JDN3S/


I am HERE for Disney ducks merch.


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281235912177877005


This is the news we didn't know we needed ♡


DGsAtBLT said:


> If Florida did contact tracing how many would we find originated at the honey wall?


I think most WDW illnesses start at the honey wall


----------



## wareagle57

Mit88 said:


> Better sell the stuff quick on eBay before the general public realizes Disney has plenty of stock in their warehouses



We bought ours for gifts and for ourselves. I wasn’t worried about it selling out. 50% off is very dangerous to my wallet.


----------



## Leigh L

A2DisneyMom said:


> Greetings from the airport, Disney-bound!  In update regarding applying the annual pass discount to my reservation starting the 17th.  Despite calling exactly at 7am, I was on hold for 2 hours.  While on hold, I booked a new reservation (same dates, resort, room, etc.) as the reservation that was glitching and not allowing me to update the discount.  When I did get through to a CM, she recommended just canceling the original reservation and did that.  All park reservations associated with the original room reservation are intact!
> 
> I’m sure this has already been posted, but figured I would post here before getting on the plane!


Have a great trip!!


----------



## everreal15

Krandor said:


> You could probably get the resort to hold your bags and pick them up after you leave the parks



I was just thinking the same thing. Even if they arent doing the ME Bag Check In at the resort they should still be able to hold them while you go out to the parks on your departure day and then come back and get them when you get on your ME trip back to the airport.


----------



## kylenne

everreal15 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Even if they arent doing the ME Bag Check In at the resort they should still be able to hold them while you go out to the parks on your departure day and then come back and get them when you get on your ME trip back to the airport.



The post did mention that luggage storage and delivery from Bell Services is still available.


----------



## goofynut41

All these changes... Getting rid of the Magic piece by piece... I just dont see how Disney will ever be the same again if things dont get back to normal... I MEAN LIKE THEY WAS A YEAR AGO!!!!!!... Cant do this, cant do that, have to do this, and we wont do that again... I just sit down and cried... I mean I spend everyday of my life basically planning my next trip and how it can be Magical... I feel like something has died (the magic).. And I dont want to go if I cant hug GOOFY!!!


----------



## woody337

Kind of off topic....... I paid for our trip next week with my debit card thats linked to MDE. I was wanting to use a different credit card for my expenses on this vacation. When doing mobile ordering can I add an alternate card or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281256163368218627


----------



## kylenne

woody337 said:


> Kind of off topic....... I paid for our trip next week with my debit card thats linked to MDE. I was wanting to use a different credit card for my expenses on this vacation. When doing mobile ordering can I add an alternate card or is there something else I need to do?



Mobile ordering uses whatever card you have set as your default card on MDE.


----------



## birostick

2 parties per dinosaur time rover. You do NOT stop in pre show.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281242542223380480


----------



## SaintsManiac

woody337 said:


> Kind of off topic....... I paid for our trip next week with my debit card thats linked to MDE. I was wanting to use a different credit card for my expenses on this vacation. When doing mobile ordering can I add an alternate card or is there something else I need to do?




Do you have an iPhone? Add it to Apple Pay maybe?

This might help:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/appl...-order-in-latest-my-disney-experience-update/


----------



## ATL Gator

Has anybody heard how they are handling Rider Switch at the parks?


----------



## woody337

kylenne said:


> Mobile ordering uses whatever card you have set as your default card on MDE.


If I delete the card on file will it screw up my upcoming reservations at all?


----------



## dreamit

[


slothlord said:


> Where do I go to look at current offers? My reservation starts this weekend but I'd love to save more money if possible, I'm not AP.


Go to View Special Offers under “Places to Stay”. I think the Passholder discount is the only one currently available.


----------



## hereforthechurros

goofynut41 said:


> All these changes... Getting rid of the Magic piece by piece... I just dont see how Disney will ever be the same again if things dont get back to normal... I MEAN LIKE THEY WAS A YEAR AGO!!!!!!... Cant do this, cant do that, have to do this, and we wont do that again... I just sit down and cried... I mean I spend everyday of my life basically planning my next trip and how it can be Magical... I feel like something has died (the magic).. And I dont want to go if I cant hug GOOFY!!!


Almost every change is a necessary one right now and frankly, there’s a lot more open and reopening than I expected. It will work it’s way back to pre-COVID normal over the next 1-2 years.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Anyone heard how DAS is working today? Is it the same as before (magic band sign in, come back at return time, scan like fast pass) even though there isn’t fastpass?


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you have an iPhone? Add it to Apple Pay maybe?
> 
> This might help:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/appl...-order-in-latest-my-disney-experience-update/


Thank you


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> Do you have an iPhone? Add it to Apple Pay maybe?
> 
> This might help:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/appl...-order-in-latest-my-disney-experience-update/


Thank you


----------



## Krandor

goofynut41 said:


> All these changes... Getting rid of the Magic piece by piece... I just dont see how Disney will ever be the same again if things dont get back to normal... I MEAN LIKE THEY WAS A YEAR AGO!!!!!!... Cant do this, cant do that, have to do this, and we wont do that again... I just sit down and cried... I mean I spend everyday of my life basically planning my next trip and how it can be Magical... I feel like something has died (the magic).. And I dont want to go if I cant hug GOOFY!!!



It sucks right now but all or most of these things will return in time.  Probably not fully until we get a vaccine though and there will be some things that stay around forever but those will be the good things like more cleaning, more pushing mobile ordering and stuff like that.  things likee hugging goofy will come back at some point but no way to know when unfortunatly.


----------



## kylenne

MrsSmith07 said:


> Anyone heard how DAS is working today? Is it the same as before (magic band sign in, come back at return time, scan like fast pass) even though there isn’t fastpass?



AFAIK yeah. On a CM preview stream someone asked and they were told to come back through the FP queue for the return time.


----------



## MrsSmith07

kylenne said:


> AFAIK yeah. On a CM preview stream someone asked and they were told to come back through the FP queue for the return time.



Thank you!


----------



## wareagle57

They just brought out a giant pile of plastic screens and are installing them one by one on the Jungle Cruise boats. I believe before this they were not loading guests in the front of the boat.


----------



## coolbrook

Jennifer Harris said:


> In case you’re looking for reservations, I was just able to book California Grill online



Thank You!  I've been waiting for that one, just went and got a reservation for our arrival night 7/13!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

wareagle57 said:


> They just brought out a giant pile of plastic screens and are installing them one by one on the Jungle Cruise boats. I believe before this they were not loading guests in the front of the boat.



That reminds me, have there been any jokes written into the script poking fun at masks or distancing on the boats? I know they may not want to be seen as making light of a pandemic, but I’m sure they could figure out something that wasn’t tasteless.


----------



## SarahC97

wareagle57 said:


> Yes. Splash down photos. I couldn’t tell if Briar Patch was open. I don’t think it was. Lots of people walking around with huge bags full of merch from there.
> 
> Which made me wonder, a_re they allowing guests to send their merch to their hotels or front of the park for pickup?_ I’m guessing no.


They are not allowing packages to be sent to the front of the park or hotels right now.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

kylenne said:


> Mobile ordering uses whatever card you have set as your default card on MDE.



So is there a way to mobile order using Disney gift cards now?  We have discounted DGC's for all of our food purchases, but not sure how to do it?


----------



## yulilin3

Weird that there are no photopass photographers on MS today,  they are everywhere else but MS
Ive seen cm enforcing the no gaiter rule but have also seen some,  not many,  wearing them,  no loops
Definitely busier today than Tuesday but not crowded


----------



## SaintsManiac

magickingdomprincess said:


> So is there a way to mobile order using Disney gift cards now?  We have discounted DGC's for all of our food purchases, but not sure how to do it?




Yes

https://blogmickey.com/2020/05/appl...-order-in-latest-my-disney-experience-update/


----------



## goofynut41

Krandor said:


> It sucks right now but all or most of these things will return in time.  Probably not fully until we get a vaccine though and there will be some things that stay around forever but those will be the good things like more cleaning, more pushing mobile ordering and stuff like that.  things likee hugging goofy will come back at some point but no way to know when unfortunatly.


I not crazy about mobile ordering.. I like going into a resturant and sitting down and looking at menus.  but the cleaning yes.. Disney was always clean anyway. Hope the Magical express come back cause I loved that... And hugging the characters are a must at Disney...


----------



## Hummingbird

yulilin3 said:


> Weird that there are no photopass photographers on MS today,  they are everywhere else but MS
> Ive seen cm enforcing the no gaiter rule but have also seen some,  not many,  wearing them,  no loops
> Definitely busier today than Tuesday but not crowded



I noticed this in some of the pics I've seen. I wonder if people are wearing traditional mask into the park and then changing it to the gaiter once inside. Which is what I'm hoping it probably is because I know usually depending on which CM you get determines if something is allowed to pass through or not, but I would think with the seriousness of the rules right now they would have made it a standard for the gate CMs to not allow gaiters across the board.


----------



## babydoll65

I was able to modify my tickets from six days to seven (after being on hold for two hours) My total due reflects the difference but my tickets still show six days, does it usually take a while to update? Want to add my park reservation but can't till my account shows that additional day.


----------



## osufeth24

Dumb question since I'm here, but in line at mine train. Is the Plaza open for dine in? I know not taking reservations online


----------



## PaladinButters

goofynut41 said:


> All these changes... Getting rid of the Magic piece by piece... I just dont see how Disney will ever be the same again if things dont get back to normal... I MEAN LIKE THEY WAS A YEAR AGO!!!!!!... Cant do this, cant do that, have to do this, and we wont do that again... I just sit down and cried... I mean I spend everyday of my life basically planning my next trip and how it can be Magical... I feel like something has died (the magic).. And I dont want to go if I cant hug GOOFY!!!



I feel all of this pain.  Yesterday, I legitimately cried when I saw video of people just walking through the stretching room at HM.  Then I cried again when I saw the "welcome back" video.
But, Miss Rona has spent most of the year taking from us.  Theater/Symphony/Ballet/Concert events being cancelled month after month.  Our Disney tickets are the only thing still standing (we were always scheduled later in the year) and I'm holding on to hope that we get something good in 2020.  If all they let me do is stand on Main Street with a Mickey Pretzel, then that's what I'm doing as long as I get to be "home". 

Hang in there and believe!


----------



## andyman8

Just for clarification: CG will be dinner only for the time being. Chef Mickey's is breakfast only for the time being. NO characters for the time being.


----------



## everreal15

babydoll65 said:


> I was able to modify my tickets from six days to seven (after being on hold for two hours) My total due reflects the difference but my tickets still show six days, does it usually take a while to update? Want to add my park reservation but can't till my account shows that additional day.



I had the same issue happen to me just before they shut down 2020 ticket sales. I switched from 7 days to 8 and it stayed 7 until I called when park day reservations came online. I called and they said it was showing 8 on their system but not in my MDE after weeks. So I would give a call back if you don't see it update by tomorrow, especially so you can have all your park days reserved.


----------



## Andrwh1

ATL Gator said:


> Has anybody heard how they are handling Rider Switch at the parks?



Im also wondering about rider switch. We arrive next week and have one kiddo who is under 40 inches so it’s so helpful for us.


----------



## DMLAINI

Is the Magical Express luggage change temporary due to COVID-19?


----------



## Krandor

DMLAINI said:


> Is the Magical Express luggage change temporary due to COVID-19?



Yes.  How long temporary is is anybody's guess.


----------



## rteetz

DMLAINI said:


> Is the Magical Express luggage change temporary due to COVID-19?


I would imagine so


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281262666829508608


----------



## wareagle57

For anyone curious, there are 143 social distancing markers from the end of the Space extended queue to the boarding platform. Do with this information what you will. And don’t get scared off if you see the extended queue being used. They were having everyone wait there but kept the tunnels clear.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ATL Gator said:


> Has anybody heard how they are handling Rider Switch at the parks?



DFB reported this morning that rider switch at Barnstormer was same as always. Not sure if it will be different depending on the ride, but Barnstormer was the same.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Is it weird that I'm excited to see the FOP queue?  I've never waited standby for that ride!  I'd also love to hear about ROTR's wait time - I assume CM previews are very soon?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> That reminds me, have there been any jokes written into the script poking fun at masks or distancing on the boats? I know they may not want to be seen as making light of a pandemic, but I’m sure they could figure out something that wasn’t tasteless.



"I will be your skipper, your cruise director, your dining head, your head waiter, your excursion director .... and I can only assume you all have very excited looks on your faces about this"


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is it weird that I'm excited to see the FOP queue?  I've never waited standby for that ride!  I'd also love to hear about ROTR's wait time - I assume CM previews are very soon?


I haven't seen it since the Pandora AP previews! I'm actually super excited to see all these queues I haven't seen in forever. That was like the one downside of mastering FP+


----------



## Disneysoule

Well I guess since they are playing in Disney I might as well support the Celtics with a new pic!


----------



## jenjersnap

I booked both this morning. Honestly, for $25, CM is currently the best deal at Disney. My tween/teens can easily Hoover a metric ton of Mickey waffles and bacon and have somewhat outgrown character meals. 



andyman8 said:


> Just for clarification: CG will be dinner only for the time being. Chef Mickey's is breakfast only for the time being. NO characters for the time being.


----------



## Disneysoule

jenjersnap said:


> I booked both this morning. Honestly, for $25, CM is currently the best deal at Disney. My tween/teens can easily Hoover a metric ton of Mickey waffles and bacon and have somewhat outgrown character meals.


Same here we will get our moneys worth at a breakfast at CM at that price


----------



## jenjersnap

Yes! We have never seen the FOP standby line either! 



MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is it weird that I'm excited to see the FOP queue?  I've never waited standby for that ride!  I'd also love to hear about ROTR's wait time - I assume CM previews are very soon?


----------



## dreamit

Will Disney transportation be available for me to get from Poly to CR for a 7:00 am CM ADR?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281276246194827264


----------



## Leigh L

jenjersnap said:


> Yes! We have never seen the FOP standby line either!


Same!

(I looked it up on YouTube once because I was curious!)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281276246194827264


“Please stand clear of the stickers. Por favor mantagese...”


----------



## osufeth24

I probably should head out, but I don't wanna


----------



## DGsAtBLT

For passholders who are planning to flat out cancel, I’m not sure if we’ll have access after but just incase we don’t, don’t forget to make sure you’ve got any pictures you want downloaded off your account.


----------



## Princess Merida

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Is it weird that I'm excited to see the FOP queue?  I've never waited standby for that ride!  I'd also love to hear about ROTR's wait time - I assume CM previews are very soon?


Not weird!  We have only seen it once.  It was last year and we loved it. Not waiting three hours for it though.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

Any rumors about next round of cruise cancellations?

It's usually on Fridays that the bad news are dropped, or am I mistaken?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney now accepting VIP tour reservations, but only up to 60 days out:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281242542223380480


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> Better sell the stuff quick on eBay before the general public realizes Disney has plenty of stock in their warehouses


If I were them, I’d quietly have more made...


----------



## Tess

hereforthechurros said:


> Can those with an AP vouchers see the AP discount rates? I'm logged in but when I click the offer it just leads me back to the home page.





Yooperroo said:


> Yes. I saw the rates this morning with vouchers





hereforthechurros said:


> Did it let you book as well?





Yooperroo said:


> I didn't try this particular time, but I've had my vouchers since January and my original trip that was supposed to be in June was booked with the AP discount. You just gave to have it activated by your arrival



Feeling your pain--I can't see the rates either and I don't feel like calling.  Been a passholder for 20 years although my vouchers have not been activated (I went with a new AP when Disney hiked the renewal rates to save some $$ and purchased pre-price hike).  IIRC, it is something about the way the APs are linked--there are two ways to do it and one way doesn't allow you to see AP things while the other way does.  At the time I linked mine--I did it as I had always done it and never had an issue before.   Sure would be nice to figure it out so I could see the rates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tess said:


> Feeling your pain--I can't see the rates either and I don't feel like calling.  Been a passholder for 20 years although my vouchers have not been activated (I went with a new AP when Disney hiked the renewal rates to save some $$ and purchased pre-price hike).  IIRC, it is something about the way the APs are linked--there are two ways to do it and one way doesn't allow you to see AP things while the other way does.  At the time I linked mine--I did it as I had always done it and never had an issue before.   Sure would be nice to figure it out so I could see the rates.


Yeah I've tried on multiple browsers and computers and cannot access the rates. Wonder what gives!


----------



## hereforthechurros

jenjersnap said:


> I booked both this morning. *Honestly, for $25, CM is currently the best deal at Disney*. My tween/teens can easily Hoover a metric ton of Mickey waffles and bacon and have somewhat outgrown character meals.


Thinking the same thing. I was all excited for California Grill reservations but without the fireworks I think we'll skip it this time and instead do a Chef Mickey breakfast. Bonus to be able to walk to MK afterwards. Plus, cocktails.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281285236207296514


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281285236207296514



*This seems... not very "bubble"-y. Not that I'm necessarily surprised by this, mind you. But after all the "tHe BuBbLe" talk from WDW/NBA, this seems to go against that a little...*


----------



## MrsBooch

Tim Tracker was just in the Resort TV1 live stream - also again, have been passively watching since this morning on the kitchen tv - have been seeing some pretty decent compliance and also more importantly almost - the level of cleaning that Disney is doing is just awesome. They were going up and down every single railing and bench on the Liberty Belle - like full surface cleaning. 

Also they said that the line was so crazy for Splash partly because people were doing the Ship to Home option at the end of their purchase - and sending everything to their residence.


----------



## shoreward

SaintsManiac said:


> If anyone is looking for the disposable masks Office Depot has a great price right now. These would be great for the parks.
> https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


Thanks for posting.  They are decent quality and the exact same masks that Costco is selling for $5.00 more, per box.


----------



## cakebaker

I_love_Cruising said:


> Any rumors about next round of cruise cancellations?
> 
> It's usually on Fridays that the bad news are dropped, or am I mistaken?


Our cruise on Oct12 would be in the next round of cancellations. I haven't heard a thing. We only have a few more days to cancel with no penalty. We're going to cancel if they don't cancel us. Our state is now on the NY quarantine list thanks to that little rally that was held here a couple of week ago. Up until then, we were doing great. We saw them triple over the weekend and everyday since then, we've increased by 20-30% every day.


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *This seems... not very "bubble"-y. Not that I'm necessarily surprised by this, mind you. But after all the "tHe BuBbLe" talk from WDW/NBA, this seems to go against that a little...*


Well they still wouldn’t be in there with guests.


----------



## cakebaker

JacknSally said:


> *This seems... not very "bubble"-y. Not that I'm necessarily surprised by this, mind you. But after all the "tHe BuBbLe" talk from WDW/NBA, this seems to go against that a little...*


I never thought for a second they wouldn't have exclusive events for the players.


----------



## rteetz

cakebaker said:


> I never thought for a second they wouldn't have exclusive events for the players.


They even said it when the bubble was announced.


----------



## Dulcee

MrsBooch said:


> Tim Tracker was just in the Resort TV1 live stream - also again, have been passively watching since this morning on the kitchen tv - have been seeing some pretty decent compliance and also more importantly almost - the level of cleaning that Disney is doing is just awesome. They were going up and down every single railing and bench on the Liberty Belle - like full surface cleaning.
> 
> Also they said that the line was so crazy for Splash partly because people were doing the Ship to Home option at the end of their purchase - and sending everything to their residence.


I’ve been doing the same. Also really pleased to see the level of periodic cleaning and mask compliance.

I’m also thrilled with how many no touch hand sanitizer stations are present. I hope those NEVER go away.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Well they still wouldn’t be in there with guests.





cakebaker said:


> I never thought for a second they wouldn't have exclusive events for the players.


*
Oh, I expected the events, too. And yes, no guests, but I would think the CMs operating the rides and interacting with the players during the after-hours events likely won't be in their own bubble outside of these events, so that seems like a risk I would think the NBA higher ups wouldn't want to take. Much smaller chance of contamination than being in with guests and CMs, though, absolutely. 

I just understood the bubble to be fully exclusionary, I guess, so any non-NBA player (or staffer or authorized personnel or family) coming in contact with the players at all seems like something they weren't wanting before. Definite possibility that I misunderstood the concept of the bubble, though. *


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Isn’t RNRC is a pretty tight squeeze for the super tall guys? Interesting choice.


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I expected the events, too. And yes, no guests, but I would think the CMs operating the rides and interacting with the players during the after-hours events likely won't be in their own bubble outside of these events, so that seems like a risk I would think the NBA higher ups wouldn't want to take. Much smaller chance of contamination than being in with guests and CMs, though, absolutely.
> 
> I just understood the bubble to be fully exclusionary, I guess, so any non-NBA player (or staffer or authorized personnel or family) coming in contact with the players at all seems like something they weren't wanting before. Definite possibility that I misunderstood the concept of the bubble, though. *


Yes but that’s not too much different than CMs working the resorts that these players are at.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281279740637114371


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281277739152994304


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281275884968660998


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281271359788572673


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281271359788572673



Everything those people are waiting for have been taken off the shelves lol


----------



## Mit88




----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney now accepting VIP tour reservations, but only up to 60 days out:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281242542223380480


Paid fastpass?


----------



## yulilin3

You can still do the refillable popcorn bucket but they won't take the bucket from you just give you a regular sized popcorn
Baby care and first aid are open


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200002C


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507824


I saw this. Why do you think that is?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Saw on a FB post a picture of two people who had just bought an absolute ridiculous amount of Splash merch.

hope they keep making that stuff to thwart the resellers.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> Well they still wouldn’t be in there with guests.


But they would be in there with CMs who aren't part of the controlled NBA bubble and may have been around guests all day, and they might be potentially touching surfaces that were touched by guests. Granted, Disney can clean the surfaces, and restricting it it one ride per park limits the CM exposure, but it's still breaking the bubble and therefore more of a risk (however small) than staying inside the bubble.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if the NBA players will be wearing masks on the attractions and in the parks.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Yes but that’s not too much different than CMs working the resorts that these players are at.



*Very true! I guess that situation is more of a necessity to me (like the players have to sleep somewhere, and some staff has to be there for operation and liability reasons, plus it seems much easier to not come in direct contact with CMs in a hotel setting than in a ride queue), so it didn't seem as curious to me. Like, it's one thing to take small risks in one essential situation you can't really do anything about, but it's another to add in additional risky situations that aren't necessarily necessary, especially after working so hard to minimize as much risk as possible.

I wonder if these events will be separate shifts for CMs who haven't been working with the public all day, or if CMs scheduled through the day will stay into these extra hours.*


----------



## Mit88

TropicalDIS said:


> I saw this. Why do you think that is?



Highly sought after merch = high crowds = harder to socially distance and control guests/customers


----------



## everreal15

TropicalDIS said:


> Saw on a FB post a picture of two people who had just bought an absolute ridiculous amount of Splash merch.
> 
> hope they keep making that stuff to thwart the resellers.



Disney really needs to figure out a way to deal with eBay resellers. Its pretty obvious when someone is buying for themselves or even family and a couple friends vs grabbing as many items as they can possibly haul out of the store. 

I know its a tricky issue but it just seems ridiculous.


----------



## Mit88

TropicalDIS said:


> Saw on a FB post a picture of two people who had just bought an absolute ridiculous amount of Splash merch.
> 
> hope they keep making that stuff to thwart the resellers.



They will. When the attraction closes and PatF retheme opens, people will remember the good deed of Disney changing the ride, not that they kept making merchandise until Splash closed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm going into business as a WDW fortune teller.


----------



## Dulcee

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if the NBA players will be wearing masks on the attractions and in the parks.


Per the agreement with the CM union they would have to.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## everreal15

JacknSally said:


> *Very true! I guess that situation is more of a necessity to me (like the players have to sleep somewhere, and some staff has to be there for operation and liability reasons, plus it seems much easier to not come in direct contact with CMs in a hotel setting than in a ride queue), so it didn't seem as curious to me. Like, it's one thing to take small risks in one essential situation you can't really do anything about, but it's another to add in additional risky situations that aren't necessarily necessary, especially after working so hard to minimize as much risk as possible.
> 
> I wonder if these events will be separate shifts for CMs who haven't been working with the public all day, or if CMs scheduled through the day will stay into these extra hours.*



It's definitely a good question about if the CMs who will be in the parks when NBA after hours experiences are going on will be the same from earlier. I would think they would be rotated out but maybe more details will come out to show how they handle this. 

This doesnt really bother me, players were already told they could golf on property so there isnt really much more risk going to an empty park than that. We also dont know if CMs will be there to greet them and give them a "Disney" experience or if they will just be there to operate what needs to be open for them and its pretty much zero interaction.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

everreal15 said:


> Disney really needs to figure out a way to deal with eBay resellers. Its pretty obvious when someone is buying for themselves or even family and a couple friends vs grabbing as many items as they can possibly haul out of the store.
> 
> I know its a tricky issue but it just seems ridiculous.



My unpopular opinion is I don’t even blame resellers for taking advantage of Disney not limiting purchases enough, and people’s willingness to pay stupid amounts of money for these items.

I think it’s the fault of the fan community for going crazy over pieces of merch that Disney releases and making it worthwhile for resellers. They’d stop awfully quick if they were stuck with a whole bunch of stuff they couldn’t break even on, never mind making a profit.

I feel this way when a toy becomes a hot toy during the holiday season too, if we collectively stopped losing our minds over this stuff it wouldn’t happen.


----------



## JacknSally

*Deni from The DisUnplugged team has been streaming periodically from the Magic Kingdom on The Dis's Facebook page today. There are several short videos on their account, and I was able to watch them without being logged in, so maybe it will work for others! She's live in Frontierland now.*

*https://www.facebook.com/watch/the.dis/*


----------



## Amy11401

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if the NBA players will be wearing masks on the attractions and in the parks.


They better be.  That would be really bad PR.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 507829






Maybe theyre just really big fans of Splash Mountain and want to build a fort built from br’er plush in their living room.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if the NBA players will be wearing masks on the attractions and in the parks.



Unless something has changed, NBA players are not allowed at the parks.


----------



## I_love_Cruising

cakebaker said:


> Our cruise on Oct12 would be in the next round of cancellations. I haven't heard a thing. We only have a few more days to cancel with no penalty. We're going to cancel if they don't cancel us. Our state is now on the NY quarantine list thanks to that little rally that was held here a couple of week ago. Up until then, we were doing great. We saw them triple over the weekend and everyday since then, we've increased by 20-30% every day.



I would also be in the next batch. Panama Canal, PIF, but pretty sure that they Disney won't send Wonder back trough the canal for us.  We would cruise out of San Diego, California is not doing so well at the moment , but that could change in the blink of an eye. 

I hope that they cancel on both of us, so that we can get our 125% FFC and enjoy a cruise at a better time.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

parasail_of_congress said:


> Unless something has changed, NBA players are not allowed at the parks.
> 
> https://*****.com/2020/06/nba-playe...sney-world-theme-parks-during-resumed-season/



A bit upthread you can see they’re going to be able to ride EE, RnRC, and possibly another I’ve already forgotten lol, after hours.


----------



## Mit88

parasail_of_congress said:


> Unless something has changed, NBA players are not allowed at the parks.



They are allowed to reserve a spot to go on select attractions during an afterhours “event”. They don’t have the run of the parks


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Maybe theyre just really big fans of Splash Mountain and want to build a fort built from br’er plush in their living room.



They look like my kids hauling their stuffies around the house. It’s fine. Nothing to see here.


----------



## gatechfan99

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t RNRC is a pretty tight squeeze for the super tall guys? Interesting choice.


I'm 6'8 and have no problem on it. I would imagine a few inches taller could be a problem, but there's probably not a lot of rides ideal for the 7 foot crew.

Honestly, I've always been able to fold myself into any ride there except Astro Orbiter. Just can't make that ride fit for some reason. I was worried about FOP from what I had heard before riding, but never had a problem with that. Even Barnstormer and Goofy's Sky School at California Adventure. The only other ride anywhere I couldn't fit was Coastersaurus at Legoland. I have heard Hagrid's is tough though, but haven't been there to try it out.


----------



## Jrb1979

What I am surprised with is the lack of cleaning between rides. Cedar Point is cleaning every coaster train between rides.


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> My unpopular opinion is I don’t even blame resellers for taking advantage of Disney not limiting purchases enough, and people’s willingness to pay stupid amounts of money for these items.
> 
> I think it’s the fault of the fan community for going crazy over pieces of merch that Disney releases and making it worthwhile for resellers. They’d stop awfully quick if they were stuck with a whole bunch of stuff they couldn’t break even on, never mind making a profit.
> 
> I feel this way when a toy becomes a hot toy during the holiday season too, if we collectively stopped losing our minds over this stuff it wouldn’t happen.



I agree with you on this completely. There is more than on party involved: Disney, the resellers and the consumers.

The resellers are just doing what Disney lets them, that's not on them. I may think its ridiculous but if people buy it from them then its going to continue.

Disney cant control people buying up all of the resellers merch, but they can limit the ammount of supply they can get if they change some policies. It will never eliminate it because there are people that will always buy, but Dis can definitely try and cut back the problem a bit by adding limits on items you can buy at one time, especially limited editions without getting in the way of the average consumers that buy 1 item or a handful for themselves and fam/friends. 

Like the image someone posted of people walking out with garbage bags of merch...that can easily be curbed with the change of some policies without effecting the masses.


----------



## Anna_Sh

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 507829


Wow...thank you for making Disney’s profit margins just a little bit better this quarter.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

everreal15 said:


> I agree with you on this completely. There is more than on party involved: Disney, the resellers and the consumers.
> 
> The resellers are just doing what Disney lets them, that's not on them. I may think its ridiculous but if people buy it from them then its going to continue.
> 
> Disney cant control people buying up all of the resellers merch, but they can limit the ammount of supply they can get if they change some policies. It will never eliminate it because there are people that will always buy, but Dis can definitely try and cut back the problem a bit by adding limits on items you can buy at one time, especially limited editions without getting in the way of the average consumers that buy 1 item or a handful for themselves and fam/friends.



They’re going to look really stupid if Splash doesn’t close for months, even a year, and Disney keeps a steady supply of plush in the store.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> My unpopular opinion is I don’t even blame resellers for taking advantage of Disney not limiting purchases enough, and people’s willingness to pay stupid amounts of money for these items.
> 
> I think it’s the fault of the fan community for going crazy over pieces of merch that Disney releases and making it worthwhile for resellers. They’d stop awfully quick if they were stuck with a whole bunch of stuff they couldn’t break even on, never mind making a profit.
> 
> I feel this way when a toy becomes a hot toy during the holiday season too, if we collectively stopped losing our minds over this stuff it wouldn’t happen.



*Agreed completely! I think CM's also have a 50% discount available right now, plus AP's get 20% off merch, right? So that also encourages this type of thing. Disney knows all of this, though. They just don't really care what happens after the parks as long as they get their cut.

The Splash merch frenzy is also kind of humorous to watch just from the standpoint that 
1) everyone trying to turn a profit on this stuff on eBay right now is buying the same merch - none of them will be listing anything unique, 
2) none of this merch is limited edition or final run or discontinued, and 
3) it could be another year or two before Splash goes away, and it's not like WDW is going to leave that gift shop empty for 1-2 years if everyone buys the merch now. I have a feeling there will be more Splash merch.

*


----------



## MaC410

Anna_Sh said:


> Wow...thank you for making Disney’s profit margins just a little bit better this quarter.



I mean that merch was most likely going to be sold anyway...But now the people who actually want the merch will have to pay hundreds of dollars on ebay.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> What I am surprised with is the lack of cleaning between rides. Cedar Point is cleaning every coaster train between rides.



They’ve been cleaning them as much as they’ve agreed to. Cleaning between each ride would be insanely time consuming and cause impatience in the lines which would lead to people to get antsy in line and cause non-compliance in social distancing which would make the extra cleaning useless.


----------



## yulilin3

Went to guest relations to ask about gaiters
So Disney did their own study and found the gaiters are only about  20% effective when stretched on face so they literally changed the rule yesterday and are not allowing gaiters,  not even looped.  Now again I've seen people wearing them but it's like when people sneak in a selfie stick.  So do yourself a favor and get regular masks


----------



## Anna_Sh

MaC410 said:


> I mean that merch was most likely going to be sold anyway...But now the people who actually want the merch will have to pay hundreds of dollars on ebay.


I assume that Disney will just make more.  I think the eBay resellers May have more issues getting people to pay their prices than they think.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re going to look really stupid if Splash doesn’t close for months, even a year, and Disney keeps a steady supply of plush in the store.



Splash isnt closing, at least at WDW for another 2 years. They havent even scanned the inside yet. This was likely supposed to be an announcement to be made at D23 2021 with a closure in 2022. 

They’re going to make new merch and continue to stock the stores with merch in the warehouse


----------



## MaC410

Anna_Sh said:


> I assume that Disney will just make more.  I think the eBay resellers May have more issues getting people to pay their prices than they think.



I hope so. Would love to have these resellers stuck with the items and no one buys them.


----------



## BrianR

Mit88 said:


> Maybe theyre just really big fans of Splash Mountain and want to build a fort built from br’er plush in their living room.



Or maybe it's a cheaper way to dress up the thorn bushes in their front yard instead of paying a landscaper?



DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re going to look really stupid if Splash doesn’t close for months, even a year, and Disney keeps a steady supply of plush in the store.



I wouldn't be surprised if that stuff goes into storage for a few years then ends up on mecurial or whatever the site those You Are Here mugs for $200 end up on.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> Went to guest relations to ask about gaiters
> So Disney did their own study and found the gaiters are only about  20% effective when stretched on face so they literally changed the rule yesterday and are not allowing gaiters,  not even looped.  Now again I've seen people wearing them but it's like when people sneak in a selfie stick.  So do yourself a favor and get regular masks



Sheesh, is it really that hard to follow rules? Some people are worse than little kids.


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> I hope so. Would love to have these resellers stuck with the items and no one buys them.



All these resellers are going to make bank because people are scared that there wont be regular restocks. Unless the resellers are holding onto this stuff hoping to see the value go up. But it’ll take a while before non Disney fanatics to realize that the merchandise continues to restock at the parks


----------



## KyCoKe16

As always, sorry if this has already been addressed. I can’t keep up here! We have decided to go for the weekend next week.  We have our reservation at Pop.  Am I seeing it correctly that all AP spots are blocked for the rest of July??


----------



## Mit88

KyCoKe16 said:


> As always, sorry if this has already been addressed. I can’t keep up here! We have decided to go for the weekend next week.  We have our reservation at Pop.  Am I seeing it correctly that all AP spots are blocked for the rest of July??



AP spots are. AP w/Resort Reservations are not


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Then there’s us kids from the 80s/90s with old and probably cringeworthy Song of the South merch collecting dust in a basement somewhere. I remember a tar baby book from my childhood that I would assume is still in my parents basement . I think I will let it stay down there lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Apparently 40% off rooms for passholders! Until end of September! Anyone else see that?


Where? I just looked on wdw site. I booked a room  & didn’t see it.


----------



## HokieRaven5

DGsAtBLT said:


> My unpopular opinion is I don’t even blame resellers for taking advantage of Disney not limiting purchases enough, and people’s willingness to pay stupid amounts of money for these items.
> 
> I think it’s the fault of the fan community for going crazy over pieces of merch that Disney releases and making it worthwhile for resellers. They’d stop awfully quick if they were stuck with a whole bunch of stuff they couldn’t break even on, never mind making a profit.
> 
> I feel this way when a toy becomes a hot toy during the holiday season too, if we collectively stopped losing our minds over this stuff it wouldn’t happen.



As someone who occasionally resells limited release items (not Disney related), yeah if people weren't all over things for some reason I wouldn't do it at all. Half of the stuff I buy I'm like why are people paying more for this, but if someone is willing to pay 3x minimum or more above retail pricing I'm going to continue to try to acquire that kind of stuff to pay for my Disney trips!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Then there’s us kids from the 80s/90s with old and probably cringeworthy Song of the South merch collecting dust in a basement somewhere. I remember a tar baby book from my childhood that I would assume is still in my parents basement . I think I will let it stay down there lol.



I have that book. I just found it when I did some cleaning in April and I felt uncomfortable that I had it in my possession.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Where? I just looked on wdw site. I booked a room  & didn’t see it.



It shows up under special offers and then prompts you to sign in.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 507829


Hopefully nobody buys any of it and they'll have to renovate their home in Vintage Brer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I have that book. I just found it when I did some cleaning in April and I felt uncomfortable that I had it in my possession. View attachment 507831



Yup I’m pretty sure that’s it!


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> It shows up under special offers and then prompts you to sign in.


I’m not even seeing special offers


----------



## SaintsManiac

It also annoys me that those ebay clowns used up a park reservation just to do it.


----------



## Mit88

I wonder if this is what hes going to wear when he triggers Disney park goers as he waltz’ into the parks to go on rides late at night


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I’m not even seeing special offers



I don’t see it on the main page anymore, but it’s there if you open the places to stay drop down menu.


----------



## JacknSally

*This is interesting to me; even in pre-COVID times, I know any QS-type (non-Disney) food place I've worked in has required gloves (in addition to hand-washing!) when handling food... but now I legitimately can't remember ever noticing before if the Disney QS CM's have worn gloves or not!   *

*
*


----------



## KyCoKe16

Mit88 said:


> AP spots are. AP w/Resort Reservations are not



Ok, how do I access that?  Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> It also annoys me that those ebay clowns used up a park reservation just to do it.



This bugs me way more than the actual reselling.

This is supposed to be a day where you feel every emotion and soak up every second of being in the MK, not one where you drop hundreds (thousands? How much do we think that is?) of dollars on various Brer friends to sell online.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yup I’m pretty sure that’s it!



It lead to an awkward phone conversation with my dad about why he thought it was OK to buy this book to read to his kids


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *This is interesting to me; even in pre-COVID times, I know any QS-type (non-Disney) food place I've worked in has required gloves (in addition to hand-washing!) when handling food... but now I legitimately can't remember ever noticing before if the Disney QS CM's have worn gloves or not!
> 
> *




I think gloves aren't as effective as people think. Caryle is freaked right now, too.


----------



## Mit88

KyCoKe16 said:


> Ok, how do I access that?  Sorry to be a bother.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> This bugs me way more than the actual reselling.
> 
> This is supposed to be a day where you feel every emotion and soak up every second of being in the MK, not one where you drop hundreds (thousands? How much do we think that is?) of dollars on various Brer friends to sell online.




I want to say the Brer Rabbit plush was at least $25 when I bribed my kid with it.    So my bet is $30 before AP discount.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to say the Brer Rabbit plush was at least $25 when I bribed my kid with it.    So my bet is $30 before AP discount.



And I saw the trio of plushes going for upwards of $500 on ebay


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Then there’s us kids from the 80s/90s with old and probably cringeworthy Song of the South merch collecting dust in a basement somewhere. I remember a tar baby book from my childhood that I would assume is still in my parents basement . I think I will let it stay down there lol.


Try being a kid from the 60s/70s.....I'm definitely ready for the Princess and the Frog to take over. Yikes!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I think gloves aren't as effective as people think. Caryle is freaked right now, too.



Im not gonna lie though, I like that she is making it near impossible for anyone listening to her to forget the real world impacts on a Disney vacation right now.

No pretending its all good and normal with her.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> I think gloves aren't as effective as people think. Caryle is freaked right now, too.


*
Oh, she definitely is. Her IG stories make me feel so bad for her. It's such a weird situation.

They may not be! I just know I've always had to wear them when handling food (before the COVID-times) and it's something I've never even noticed at Disney before. Like now that she's said something about it, I'm trying to remember if I ever noticed if QS typically wore them before or not, and I legitimately have no idea. I'm pretty sure I've seen custodial CMs wear them, but I just have this blank spot trying to remember QS CM's hands.  *


----------



## Mit88

People are too impatient to even leave the parks before they put them up for sale. Thats disgusting


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not gonna lie though, I like that she is making it near impossible for anyone listening to her to forget the real world impacts on a Disney vacation right now.
> 
> No pretending its all good and normal with her.




Oh I completely agree. She's making a big point to let people know she doesn't think it's necessarily ok to book flights and resorts and just go. I'm looking forward to her article when it's done.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

As long as CMs are washing frequently I’m not bothered by lack of gloves at QS. If anything, I think gloves make the wearer less cautious.


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> Went to guest relations to ask about gaiters
> So Disney did their own study and found the gaiters are only about  20% effective when stretched on face so they literally changed the rule yesterday and are not allowing gaiters,  not even looped.  Now again I've seen people wearing them but it's like when people sneak in a selfie stick.  So do yourself a favor and get regular masks


Did you ever determine if people without Facebook accounts can view your livestreams? I've tried several times and couldn't see a link to view anything and when I click on the videos tab it prompts me to log in or sign up. 

I could have sworn I saw one in the past. Is there anyway to view them after they have been recorded?


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im not gonna lie though, I like that she is making it near impossible for anyone listening to her to forget the real world impacts on a Disney vacation right now.
> 
> No pretending its all good and normal with her.



*AGREED. She's gotten a lot of flack online from some people. I really appreciate how she's handling her coverage, though.*


----------



## woody337

SaintsManiac said:


> I think gloves aren't as effective as people think. Caryle is freaked right now, too.


They are security theater at best


----------



## Mit88

People shouldn’t be sugarcoating what its like, or what to expect at Disney. Telling people that they SHOULD go pack up your bags and go to the parks right now would be very irresponsible. But they also shouldn’t try to convince people that are ok with the conditions and restrictions that they shouldn’t go. 

That being said, Carlye is just reporting what she’s encountering first hand. No one should be criticizing her for how she feels personally.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> Highly sought after merch = high crowds = harder to socially distance and control guests/customers


Good call. Makes sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TropicalDIS said:


> Saw on a FB post a picture of two people who had just bought an absolute ridiculous amount of Splash merch.
> 
> hope they keep making that stuff to thwart the resellers.



This one?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281292659018080257


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> They will. When the attraction closes and PatF retheme opens, people will remember the good deed of Disney changing the ride, not that they kept making merchandise until Splash closed.


Think you are bang on about this one.


----------



## TropicalDIS

TheMaxRebo said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281292659018080257



lol it was the second pic that I’d seen earlier. Crazy.


----------



## Mit88

Disney Karen’s being renamed to Br’eran’s


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Then there’s us kids from the 80s/90s with old and probably cringeworthy Song of the South merch collecting dust in a basement somewhere. I remember a tar baby book from my childhood that I would assume is still in my parents basement . I think I will let it stay down there lol.



lol not in my house. 

I just emailed with my TA and she moved my doomed Labor Day trip to the end of the month, and I tacked on an extra day. It actually worked out to basically the same price with today's AP discount. Here's hoping things will calm down enough by then that I can go.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 507833
> 
> 
> People are too impatient to even leave the parks before they put them up for sale. Thats disgusting


No one is going to actually pay that. 

I think.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mav's getting their party on at the Grand


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281294674771263489


----------



## BrianR

TheMaxRebo said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281292659018080257


If they were smart they would bring cooler bags and dry ice to flip legit Mickey Bars on eBay.  Just sayin'...


----------



## TropicalDIS

BrianR said:


> Or maybe it's a cheaper way to dress up the thorn bushes in their front yard instead of paying a landscaper?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that stuff goes into storage for a few years then ends up on mecurial or whatever the site those You Are Here mugs for $200 end up on.


$200 you are here mugs?? I know they aren’t around anymore but wow!,


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281309277420912642


----------



## delmar411

JacknSally said:


> *This is interesting to me; even in pre-COVID times, I know any QS-type (non-Disney) food place I've worked in has required gloves (in addition to hand-washing!) when handling food... but now I legitimately can't remember ever noticing before if the Disney QS CM's have worn gloves or not!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300822928826370*



CMs do not wear gloves when placing food on trays.  People who are actually handling food wear gloves.  So the person that made the salad wore gloves.  The cast member placing the bowl on the tray would not.  That is standard. They normally don't wear gloves while filling drinks or grabbing packaged foods.


----------



## BrianR

TropicalDIS said:


> $200 you are here mugs?? I know they aren’t around anymore but wow!,


Yeah, we had a Magic Kingdom one break and I casually went to search online.  I think one listing had the set of 4 for $600 maybe?  Needless to say that was the end of that search, lol.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mav's getting their party on at the Grand
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281294674771263489



Socially distanced balcony clubbing needs to be a thing now. Maybe all the DISers going to CR for the 50th??


----------



## CastAStone

TropicalDIS said:


> $200 you are here mugs?? I know they aren’t around anymore but wow!,


And those sat at 50% off on ShopDisney for months on end after they were discontinued.


----------



## Brianstl

TropicalDIS said:


> Saw on a FB post a picture of two people who had just bought an absolute ridiculous amount of Splash merch.
> 
> hope they keep making that stuff to thwart the resellers.


I think that is a guarantee at this point. My guess is they keep it somewhat limited when they refill stock to keep it hard to get and in demand.  Disney found a way to make Splash merch a must have.


----------



## TropicalDIS

BrianR said:


> Yeah, we had a Magic Kingdom one break and I casually went to search online.  I think one listing had the set of 4 for $600 maybe?  Needless to say that was the end of that search, lol.


Lol absolutely. Have doubles of the Disney parks ones. Will be extra careful now!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *This is interesting to me; even in pre-COVID times, I know any QS-type (non-Disney) food place I've worked in has required gloves (in addition to hand-washing!) when handling food... but now I legitimately can't remember ever noticing before if the Disney QS CM's have worn gloves or not!   *
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300822928826370*


The glove thing doesn't really bother me. As soon as you accidentally brush a dirty piece of counter or drink machine, or receipt three people touched , or whatever with the gloves, they are basically useless anyway. The CMs would have to change gloves so often it would be unsustainable. Just wash hands and use sanitizer when you can't.

I don't remember the CMs that hand you the trays using gloves prior to all this.


----------



## delmar411

yulilin3 said:


> Went to guest relations to ask about gaiters
> So Disney did their own study and found the gaiters are only about  20% effective when stretched on face so they literally changed the rule yesterday and are not allowing gaiters,  not even looped.  Now again I've seen people wearing them but it's like when people sneak in a selfie stick.  So do yourself a favor and get regular masks



Gaiters were never allowed.   Hotel guests have been told this for more than a week now. It has always been in the 'know before you go' documentation that no one really read throughly (myself included).  It was not enforced or even mentioned during CM previews at MK on the first day.  Not sure if they changed that going forward but my DH and DS wore gaiters all day and no one said a word.  I brought standard masks just in case but no one said anything so I figured it wasn't an issue.  Now I see it everywhere that gaiters aren't allowed so they will have to make the choice whether to go back to the parks and wear a standard mask or stay away for the time being.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just saw on Insta that Prep School heard capacity for AP previews is 7000 with double that expected for normal park days.

Edit: to clarify they were taking about MK specifically. You can see it on their stories from today.


----------



## JacknSally

delmar411 said:


> CMs do not wear gloves when placing food on trays.  People who are actually handling food wear gloves.  So the person that made the salad wore gloves.  The cast member placing the bowl on the tray would not.  That is standard. They normally don't wear gloves while filling drinks or grabbing packaged foods.



*Ahh, thank you!! I legitimately couldn't remember, so I appreciate this info!*


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Just saw on Insta that Prep School heard capacity for AP previews is 7000 with double that expected for normal park days.


I’ve heard the number varies a bit park to park. Obviously MK should have a bigger number than say DHS due to size and number of attractions to spread people out.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

@yulilin3 Do you knowhow are the QS lines today? Is it hard to find a table once you get your food because some tables aren't open?


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I think that is a guarantee at this point. My guess is they keep it somewhat limited when they refill stock to keep it hard to get and in demand.  Disney found a way to make Splash merch a must have.



If Disney announced Mission Space was closing tomorrow people would rush to go ride it, immediately regret their decision, and then buy all of the merchandise in the store afterwards. 

Ellen’s was a walk on for the longest time. Disney announced it was closing, it turned into a 2 hour wait


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard the number varies a bit park to park. Obviously MK should have a bigger number than say DHS due to size and number of attractions to spread people out.



I would imagine DHS would have the lowest capacity, no? No shows running would take a lot of crowd-eaters out of the picture.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Just saw on Insta that Prep School heard capacity for AP previews is 7000 with double that expected for normal park days.



So about 15% (max) capacity, or 30% average day capacity.


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> I would imagine DHS would have the lowest capacity, no? No shows running would take a lot of crowd-eaters out of the picture.



Same capacity percentage would have DHS around 12,000 people


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> If Disney announced Mission Space was closing tomorrow people would rush to go ride it, immediately regret their decision, and then buy all of the merchandise in the store afterwards.
> 
> Ellen’s was a walk on for the longest time. Disney announced it was closing, it turned into a 2 hour wait


Absolutely. If Disney announces a ride is going to close. People are going to want to ride it again at least one more time. Problem is everyone has that mentality.

It’s the same thing as when Wishes was ending. Many people made special trips for it.

if they ever announce they are closing Pirates or HM, you will have to drag me off the ride.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> They will. When the attraction closes and PatF retheme opens, people will remember the good deed of Disney changing the ride, not that they kept making merchandise until Splash closed.


What good deed is retheming the one attraction that is based on real African American folklore with German folklore?  Disney has a Song of the South problem and not a Splash Mountain problem.  Retheming Splash doesn't do anything to actually address their SotS problem.  It only removes the one legitimate nod to African American culture in their parks.  A real fix to Disney's Song of the South problem would be to tell the stories the movie was based on in a new production headed by African American producers, African American writers and a African American director.   Then update Splash for that production.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TheMaxRebo said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281292659018080257


If they’re cast members and someone identifies them and they sell it on eBay I believe they can be terminated.  There are some pretty strict rules about buying merchandise for others with a cast discount and selling merchandise.


----------



## Dentam

I'm really impressed with Disney so far based on everything I'm seeing in live streams and reading here.  Waiting to see how the official opening goes this Saturday and how things are handled after that.


----------



## Noparking

God seeing people with 10 bags of splash mountain plushes in the middle of a pandemic makes me cringe. They probably have their passes just for situations like this. To get the exclusive merch to resell. No wonder America is the only country that didn’t handle corona.


----------



## rteetz

kylenne said:


> I would imagine DHS would have the lowest capacity, no? No shows running would take a lot of crowd-eaters out of the picture.


Yep


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Now that we have so many of our social media people back in the parks, I think I know why I didn’t like the castle until we got some close shots. Still looks strange from far away (like it did from CR/BLT), especially from different vantage points in the park. It looks stunning from Main Street/Hub/Fantasyland. Maybe it just takes getting used to from each angle lol.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> So about 15% (max) capacity, or 30% average day capacity.



average day capacity at MK is about 48K?


----------



## Brianstl

JacknSally said:


> *This is interesting to me; even in pre-COVID times, I know any QS-type (non-Disney) food place I've worked in has required gloves (in addition to hand-washing!) when handling food... but now I legitimately can't remember ever noticing before if the Disney QS CM's have worn gloves or not!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281300822928826370*


She just should have stayed at home.


----------



## dlavender

I mean we don't even know when Splash is going away....

Could be an entire year. They are going to sit on this stuff that long? Or is shop disney not going to be carrying this stuff that soon?


----------



## Janet McDonald

Mit88 said:


> So about 15% (max) capacity, or 30% average day capacity.



so with double the crowd of today, whoops taking the wait times and doubling them be a pretty safe bet to gauge wait times from the 11th on you think?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard the number varies a bit park to park. Obviously MK should have a bigger number than say DHS due to size and number of attractions to spread people out.


This was specific just to MK I believe. Makes sense each park will be different.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Now that we have so many of our social media people back in the parks, I think I know why I didn’t like the castle until we got some close shots. Still looks strange from far away (like it did from CR/BLT), especially from different vantage points in the park. It looks stunning from Main Street/Hub/Fantasyland. Maybe it just takes getting used to from each angle lol.



Just like the Cake castle. It took 25 years, but now I’m used to seeing pictures of it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Just like the Cake castle. It took 25 years, but now I’m used to seeing pictures of it



Now that is some fun merch worth going to find in my parents basement, unlike the book.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Janet McDonald said:


> so with double the crowd of today, whoops taking the wait times and doubling them be a pretty safe bet to gauge wait times from the 11th on you think?


Is the AP preview smaller than the  anticipated capacity?


----------



## dlavender

dlavender said:


> I mean we don't even know when Splash is going away....
> 
> Could be an entire year. They are going to sit on this stuff that long? Or is shop disney not going to be carrying this stuff that soon?



I see they already don't sell them on shop disney.

So this is just a play to see if the demand is already out there from people with no plans to go to the parks. 

I hope Disney decides to sell the rest of their stock online at a discount to crush the resell market, lol


----------



## Mit88

Janet McDonald said:


> so with double the crowd of today, whoops taking the wait times and doubling them be a pretty safe bet to gauge wait times from the 11th on you think?



Except for Carpets of Aladdin. I’d expect that line to be the longest in all of WDW with its newfound popularity


----------



## Janet McDonald

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Is the AP preview smaller than the guests that will be allowed per day?


A few post back someone said the AP preview has about half of what the regular day will have.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Mit88 said:


> Except for Carpets of Aladdin. I’d expect that line to be the longest in all of WDW with its newfound popularity



well that and barnstormer


----------



## kylenne

Janet McDonald said:


> so with double the crowd of today, whoops taking the wait times and doubling them be a pretty safe bet to gauge wait times from the 11th on you think?



I don’t think anything is necessarily a safe bet. If this is anything like Uni, crowds got a lot smaller after AP previews and opening day.  

Josh over on easywdw does some really great wait time analysis and I’m very interested in seeing his writeups.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Now that is some fun merch worth going to find in my parents basement, unlike the book.



I know we were there during that time, but I’ve never found any merch or even pictures of the castle. Easy to say my parents werent fans of the cake castle


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Just like the Cake castle. It took 25 years, but now I’m used to seeing pictures of it



*At least they painted the whole back of the castle this time! *


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Is the AP preview smaller than the  anticipated capacity?


By all accounts, yes.


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> I don’t think anything is necessarily a safe bet. If this is anything like Uni, crowds got a lot smaller after AP previews and opening day.
> 
> Josh over on easywdw does some really great wait time analysis and I’m very interested in seeing his writeups.



Yeah, the double capacity is there for number only. DHS will obviously be at their capacity, but the other parks arent sold out, so its easy to assume the amount of people in the parks will be less than what is allowed, unless people rush for reservations.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *At least they painted the whole back of the castle this time! *



Maybe they pulled the cake out of the oven too soon and the back wasnt cooked all the way through

Even Stitch TP’d the back of the castle


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I don’t think anything is necessarily a safe bet. If this is anything like Uni, crowds got a lot smaller after AP previews and opening day.
> 
> Josh over on easywdw does some really great wait time analysis and I’m very interested in seeing his writeups.



I was thinking the same thing - I mean, the first week or so might be more crowded but after a while I bet the capacity won't be full ... so even if capacity on a regular day is double the AP preview days it probably won't have double the crowds on most days


----------



## SierraT

Call me crazy, but can't you just call Disney Parks merchandise and order something from the park?  Maybe I'm remembering things wrong but I think my husband did it before with wine glasses from Epcot.  It was a long time ago so I could be wrong.

Who on earth would pay 200 for a stuffed rabbit?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m sure some of you have seen this on various stories and streams, but for those who haven’t, the castle is paint by number 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCbwsHRJpKo/


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking the same thing - I mean, the first week or so might be more crowded but after a while I bet the capacity won't be full ... so even if capacity on a regular day is double the AP preview days it probably won't have double the crowds on most days



I think the fact that they released an AP discount is pretty telling about how many guests they expect. Based on how they were seemingly desperate to get people to cancel, it's rather shocking to me, but I guess they did too good of a job discouraging people and it's affecting that "break even" number I think they were aiming for. I'm very curious to see how things pan out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> I think the fact that they released an AP discount is pretty telling about how many guests they expect. Based on how they were seemingly desperate to get people to cancel, it's rather shocking to me, but I guess they did too good of a job discouraging people and it's affecting that "break even" number I think they were aiming for. I'm very curious to see how things pan out in the next couple of weeks.



Im guessing COVID spikes did more to discourage people than Disney ever could. Also guessing there was a decent number of people holding onto reservations incase Disney gave an incentive to move or cancel.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sure some of you have seen this on various stories and streams, but for those who haven’t, the castle is paint by number
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbwsHRJpKo/



what color each number matches with will be the next mask debate


----------



## yulilin3

delmar411 said:


> Gaiters were never allowed.   Hotel guests have been told this for more than a week now. It has always been in the 'know before you go' documentation that no one really read throughly (myself included).  It was not enforced or even mentioned during CM previews at MK on the first day.  Not sure if they changed that going forward but my DH and DS wore gaiters all day and no one said a word.  I brought standard masks just in case but no one said anything so I figured it wasn't an issue.  Now I see it everywhere that gaiters aren't allowed so they will have to make the choice whether to go back to the parks and wear a standard mask or stay away for the time being.


the CM told me that they all got notification YESTERDAY that gaiters weren't allowed because of this new internal study they did


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> I think the fact that they released an AP discount is pretty telling about how many guests they expect. Based on how they were seemingly desperate to get people to cancel, it's rather shocking to me, but I guess they did too good of a job discouraging people and it's affecting that "break even" number I think they were aiming for. I'm very curious to see how things pan out in the next couple of weeks.



Disney 3 weeks ago: “Please cancel, please cancel, please cancel”
Disney today: “Please come visit us, please come visit us, please come visit us”


----------



## yulilin3

02AggieGirl said:


> @yulilin3 Do you knowhow are the QS lines today? Is it hard to find a table once you get your food because some tables aren't open?


yes, again long outside, I actually had lunch again at Pinocchio's and mobile order and my food was ready in less than 5 min, you cannot enter the restaurant until the order is ready. from there a CM escorts you in and tells you which window to pick up your food, I didn't find any problems finding a table inside, all of the tables outside were available This was around noon
Walked over to Pecos Bill huge amounts of people waiting for Mobile Order, not sure how the situation looked inside
Again your best bet is to try and eat at off times


----------



## CastAStone

kylenne said:


> I would imagine DHS would have the lowest capacity, no? No shows running would take a lot of crowd-eaters out of the picture.


This is true and the park is very small, but the total ride capacity is actually pretty robust now with 5 new rides in the last 26 months. The park can provide something like 13,000 rides/hour at full capacity, which is more than double what it was right after TGMR closed. With social distancing obviously this will be reduced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sure some of you have seen this on various stories and streams, but for those who haven’t, the castle is paint by number
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbwsHRJpKo/




"All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten"


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im guessing COVID spikes did more to discourage people than Disney ever could. Also guessing there was a decent number of people holding onto reservations incase Disney gave an incentive to move or cancel.



Very true. I also wonder how many got affected by the quarantine order getting extended too. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the NE has one of the biggest concentrations of out of state guests. Flights to MCO are always full no matter what time of day it is and what airline.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> what color each number matches with will be the next mask debate




#Disney50shadesofgray


"#2 stones should be nickel not gun metal gray ... that's it, I am never coming back to Disney! Who do I talk to about a refund?!?!?!"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281320529463513091


----------



## osufeth24

Ended up not eating lunch in the park today because the food at pinoochicos, peco bill, or starlight doesn't interest me 

Only places I like eating in MK is Casey's and Columbia Harbor House (both were closed) 

I regret not getting a mickey pretzel though


----------



## OKW Lover

Mit88 said:


> Disney 3 weeks ago: “Please cancel, please cancel, please cancel”
> Disney today: “Please come visit us, please come visit us, please come visit us”


Goes to show you that the people on this thread who posted those opinions had a perfect crystal ball.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## kylenne

Just happened to hop on shopDisney and saw something very interesting. It seems like limited merch availability is going to be handled through a lottery system.

https://www.shopdisney.com/castle-collection/


----------



## yulilin3

here's our video of the new castle look, it would be awesome if you could like and subscribe


----------



## 02AggieGirl

yulilin3 said:


> yes, again long outside, I actually had lunch again at Pinocchio's and mobile order and my food was ready in less than 5 min, you cannot enter the restaurant until the order is ready. from there a CM escorts you in and tells you which window to pick up your food, I didn't find any problems finding a table inside, all of the tables outside were available This was around noon
> Walked over to Pecos Bill huge amounts of people waiting for Mobile Order, not sure how the situation looked inside
> Again your best bet is to try and eat at off times


Thanks so much!!  Glad you didn't have any problems.


----------



## jenjersnap

Absolutely the only negative thing I have seen, IMO, is that security is back to pawing through bags. Not ok with this. has anyone heard this is temporary? Was the “electronics in plastic bags” too time-consuming or was there a technology failure? Is it just MK?

I realize no one is likely to have answers but I haven’t been able to watch many vlogs/streams today so thought it could have been mentioned by someone.


----------



## pplmover4

kylenne said:


> Just happened to hop on shopDisney and saw something very interesting. It seems like limited merch availability is going to be handled through a lottery system.
> 
> https://www.shopdisney.com/castle-collection/





Just recieved an email about this also... strange.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> here's our video of the new castle look, it would be awesome if you could like and subscribe


Already subscribed, but also I sent to DD13 who has watched some.
(She's teaching herself Spanish this summer - this is wonderful to add to things she's reading and watching!  )


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> Absolutely the only negative thing I have seen, IMO, is that security is back to pawing through bags. Not ok with this. has anyone heard this is temporary? Was the “electronics in plastic bags” too time-consuming or was there a technology failure? Is it just MK?
> 
> I realize no one is likely to have answers but I haven’t been able to watch many vlogs/streams today so thought it could have been mentioned by someone.


where?
At MK it was same, put the electronics and keys in clear bag or bucket and walk through with backpack on


----------



## pplmover4

pplmover4 said:


> Just recieved an email about this also... strange.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> here's our video of the new castle look, it would be awesome if you could like and subscribe



thank you, already subscribed but I left a comment. apologies for my awful Spanish, I understand better than I speak now (was bilingual as a little kid from growing up around my Dominican relatives but lost a lot of it  )


----------



## Hummingbird

TropicalDIS said:


> Absolutely. If Disney announces a ride is going to close. People are going to want to ride it again at least one more time. Problem is everyone has that mentality.
> 
> It’s the same thing as when Wishes was ending. Many people made special trips for it.
> 
> if they ever announce they are closing Pirates or HM, you will have to drag me off the ride.


This is true because I definitely went every night for a week straight to watch Illuminations when it ended.


----------



## Noparking

Is anyone from NY, NJ, CT still going on their Disney trip despite the quarantine in effect?


----------



## zemmer

yulilin3 said:


> where?
> At MK it was same, put the electronics and keys in clear bag or bucket and walk through with backpack on





jenjersnap said:


> Absolutely the only negative thing I have seen, IMO, is that security is back to pawing through bags. Not ok with this. has anyone heard this is temporary? Was the “electronics in plastic bags” too time-consuming or was there a technology failure? Is it just MK?
> 
> I realize no one is likely to have answers but I haven’t been able to watch many vlogs/streams today so thought it could have been mentioned by someone.



i read they ran out of the clear bags.


----------



## npatellye

Noparking said:


> Is anyone from NY, NJ, CT still going on their Disney trip despite the quarantine in effect?


Not I. However there are others in another thread who have openly discussed how nothing is going to stop them from going.


----------



## jenjersnap

Carlye and one other person (but I forget where...it is all running together) reported they weren’t using the bags this morning and back to going through bags by hand. Maybe it was small hiccup at some point this morning? Very glad it was (new) business as usual for you! That’s a good sign. 



yulilin3 said:


> where?
> At MK it was same, put the electronics and keys in clear bag or bucket and walk through with backpack on


----------



## jenjersnap

Ah, that explains it! Thanks for the info. 



zemmer said:


> i read they ran out of the clear bags.


----------



## fla4fun

zemmer said:


> i read they ran out of the clear bags.


I think that makes my decision to use the stadium clear crossbody a lot easier.  I would rather they could just look through the bag from the outside than have to touch what’s inside if they run out of bags.


----------



## yulilin3

zemmer said:


> i read they ran out of the clear bags.


I brought the bag I used tuesday so didn't notice but others were just placing them in the big bucket and the CM doesn't touch your belongings just slides the bucket


----------



## KBoopaloo

Hummingbird said:


> This is true because I definitely went every night for a week straight to watch Illuminations when it ended.


I took my first completely solo trip to see it during its last week.


----------



## yulilin3

fla4fun said:


> I think that makes my decision to use the stadium clear crossbody a lot easier.  I would rather they could just look through the bag from the outside than have to touch what’s inside if they run out of bags.


yes with the clear bagpacks you just put them in the large bucket for them to look at


----------



## Mfowler7828

npatellye said:


> Not I. However there are others in another thread who have openly discussed how nothing is going to stop them from going.


Leaving a week from Sunday from Central NY. Will quarantine when I get back. Luckily can with my work


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> Carlye and one other person (but I forget where...it is all running together) reported they weren’t using the bags this morning and back to going through bags by hand. Maybe it was small hiccup at some point this morning? Very glad it was (new) business as usual for you! That’s a good sign.


I was the first car to park, so I didn't see any issues. But I did see people placing their metal objects straight in the buvket


----------



## jenjersnap

Keeping the bag to re-use is a great idea. 



yulilin3 said:


> I brought the bag I used tuesday so didn't notice but others were just placing them in the big bucket and the CM doesn't touch your belongings just slides the bucket


----------



## Brianstl

kylenne said:


> I think the fact that they released an AP discount is pretty telling about how many guests they expect. Based on how they were seemingly desperate to get people to cancel, it's rather shocking to me, but I guess they did too good of a job discouraging people and it's affecting that "break even" number I think they were aiming for. I'm very curious to see how things pan out in the next couple of weeks.


I think they had a good idea of the number of cancelations that they were going to end up with.  I think the goal was to weed out as many people as they could that would be problems in the park and to convince those that would have a negative experience because of the changes to not come at this time.  I want to make clear those are two different groups of people  and Disney wanted to weed them out for different reasons.  The problem creators reason is obvious.  The negative experience group is part of the regular returning fan base that Disney doesn't want the changes to discourage them from taking trips a year or two from now.  They want to keep those returning customers as returning customers and fear a trip not up to the level that group would expect would jeopardize future bookings and start to create a negative buzz about the park experience.


----------



## always

Regarding the lack of gloves at QS restaurants, you are more likely to wash your hands than to change your gloves regularly.  I cringe when I see gloves.


----------



## yulilin3

jenjersnap said:


> Keeping the bag to re-use is a great idea.


and you can get these clear bags at any Disney gift shop, it's the same one they give you when you ask for an extra bag


----------



## delmar411

JacknSally said:


> *Ahh, thank you!! I legitimately couldn't remember, so I appreciate this info!*



Welcome!  I spent 2yrs as a QS filler (the person that loads the trays), so definitely remember the details.


yulilin3 said:


> the CM told me that they all got notification YESTERDAY that gaiters weren't allowed because of this new internal study they did



They were told on Tuesday because it was spreading around MK security check on tuesday, we must have been inside already when that happened but my co-worker was there when it occurred.  But we've been instructing guests for more than a week.


----------



## Noparking

Mfowler7828 said:


> Leaving a week from Sunday from Central NY. Will quarantine when I get back. Luckily can with my work


Don’t post on social media. My cousin got fined 500 and was in jail for 15 days.


----------



## JacknSally

*ETA: I just realized this video is from 2 days ago, lol. It was new in my feed. Sorry if it's repeat news!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280613026798997504*


----------



## Carol Jackson

Mfowler7828 said:


> Leaving a week from Sunday from Central NY. Will quarantine when I get back. Luckily can with my work


Same. Western NY leaving in one week. Teacher so I can complete the quarantine when I return.


----------



## osufeth24

I got to security this morning about 830am.. What they had me do was put everything metal in a bucket (like traditional TSA bucket), and just walk through metal dector. I just was told to walk through with my bag. They didn't look at nor did it go through any scanner outside of the traditional metal dector


----------



## yulilin3

Ok my quick review of today'
Again parking toll booth did not open until 8am, people were circling, I saw a green light with a yellow cone in front so was the first in that lane and didn't have to circle since the cone was there blocking.
They then let us in to another waiting point by the old speedway, then they let us in to another waiting point. At this part a mom like 10 cars back got out of her car, the CM yelling at her to get back in her car, the mom yelling :I have a bathroom emergency" I felt bad. Seriously if you don't need to be there first just wait until 8am to arrive and make sure everyone potties before 
temp check, security was fine. Monorail looked like a longish line so I went to the ferry. They had all 3 ferries, the monorail and buses from TTC to MK. Buses usually is the fastest way if it's an option
As I got out of the ferry I saw a CM stopping a guy because he was wearing a gaiter, he pulled it down to show he had a mask underneath and was let through
Another family, was stopped for gaiter wearing, they dug in their backpacks where they had their masks
Entrance was fine, no fingerprint and no need for AP registration email
Inside it was pretty much just like CM preview aside for no photopass photographers on Main Street
Disney is giving us all the tools necessary to be safe, seriously, didn't encounter an empty sanitizer station, saw them close the Carpets for 10 min to clean, they sprayed everything, the vehicles, the railings
Went on Splash, they loaded front and last row, on carpets, tea cups, buzz and Dumbo
Mobile Order is really efficient, the CM only touches the tray as he pushes it towards you, the CM clean your used table as you get up
Baby Care and First Aid are open they switched the rocking chairs at baby care for wooden ones so they are easily cleaned and took away they couches
If you have any questions lmk


----------



## wp4lf189

OKW Lover said:


> Goes to show you that the people on this thread who posted those opinions had a perfect crystal ball.



Probably thought travel restriction would have been lifted by opening but no such luck


----------



## wp4lf189

Any confirmation on gaiters with ear loops being ok?


----------



## dreamit

Will SOTMK still be available at MK? My daughter is wondering if she should pack her card binder.


----------



## scott_flute

Carol Jackson said:


> Same. Western NY leaving in one week. Teacher so I can complete the quarantine when I return.


I thought the quarantine was both directions, though? Like when you land in Florida you have to quarantine for 14 days, not after you complete your trip and return home? Unless the news in my area is interpreting it incorrectly ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Chicago has a suggested quarantine, but it only mentions that it’s upon your return home


----------



## yulilin3

wp4lf189 said:


> Any confirmation on gaiters with ear loops being ok?


no, they told me absolutel no gaiters of any kind cause it didn't pass an internal safety test


----------



## hereforthechurros

Live streams showing no crowds right now at MK. No doubt most are locals that wanted to be there first thing and have seen enough/had enough of the heat for now.


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> Live streams showing no crowds right now at MK. No doubt most are locals that wanted to be there first thing and have seen enough/had enough of the heat for now.



Who are you watching right now? I tried to watch Resort TV 1 but YouTube on my TV was acting up and I had to close it.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Ok my quick review of today'
> Again parking toll booth did not open until 8am, people were circling, I saw a green light with a yellow cone in front so was the first in that lane and didn't have to circle since the cone was there blocking.
> They then let us in to another waiting point by the old speedway, then they let us in to another waiting point. At this part a mom like 10 cars back got out of her car, the CM yelling at her to get back in her car, the mom yelling :I have a bathroom emergency" I felt bad. Seriously if you don't need to be there first just wait until 8am to arrive and make sure everyone potties before
> temp check, security was fine. Monorail looked like a longish line so I went to the ferry. They had all 3 ferries, the monorail and buses from TTC to MK. Buses usually is the fastest way if it's an option
> As I got out of the ferry I saw a CM stopping a guy because he was wearing a gaiter, he pulled it down to show he had a mask underneath and was let through
> Another family, was stopped for gaiter wearing, they dug in their backpacks where they had their masks
> Entrance was fine, no fingerprint and no need for AP registration email
> Inside it was pretty much just like CM preview aside for no photopass photographers on Main Street
> Disney is giving us all the tools necessary to be safe, seriously, didn't encounter an empty sanitizer station, saw them close the Carpets for 10 min to clean, they sprayed everything, the vehicles, the railings
> Went on Splash, they loaded front and last row, on carpets, tea cups, buzz and Dumbo
> Mobile Order is really efficient, the CM only touches the tray as he pushes it towards you, the CM clean your used table as you get up
> Baby Care and First Aid are open they switched the rocking chairs at baby care for wooden ones so they are easily cleaned and took away they couches
> If you have any questions lmk



I'll add that I arrived to parking booth probably around 805?  I didn't make to MK til after 9.  It seemed like they were letting in by waves because it'd get so backed up.  So I do think there's a fine line between getting there too early, but waiting, and now you're really backed up.  I think I didn't get past the toll booth til 830?  So if you got there just a few minutes after me, who knows how much further back you were.

Like you, I didn't see photographers anywhere on Main St in the morning, but I did seem them as I was leaving around 2.  So maybe at opening, they didn't want to be there to cause more congestion?

There were some issues with sanitizer stations where it was struggling to dispense anything (it wasn't empty as it there was someone there looking at it).  If you can, i'd suggest to bring your own bottle still.  I would use mine while waiting to get off the ride as well.

Mentioned another post, didn't use Mobile Order so no idea how that was.

None of the stores I saw (outside of Splash) were at capacity so walking into them was like normal.  Every store had masks by the way if you're looking to buy some.  They had a ton of masks total, but it seemed Larges were the most sparse.

Lines moved very fast, 7DMT was posted 30 min when I went, and don 't think it was more than 20.

Oh, and I cried a lot walking in.  Especially when the CM's were saying "welcome home".  I lost it.  I'm glad I had sunglasses on lol.  Seeing a 32 year old male bawl his eyes out isn't a pretty sight


----------



## jenjersnap

SOTMK is listed as an available attraction (after 7/11) on this page. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/experience-updates/parks/



dreamit said:


> Will SOTMK still be available at MK? My daughter is wondering if she should pack her card binder.


----------



## LSUmiss

Have there been anymore reports of lines to get into the pools?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Carol Jackson said:


> Same. Western NY leaving in one week. Teacher so I can complete the quarantine when I return.


I'm confused, aren't you supposed to quarantine once reaching FL? Or is it just once you're home?


----------



## wp4lf189

yulilin3 said:


> no, they told me absolutel no gaiters of any kind cause it didn't pass an internal safety test


That’s crazy, must Have been a thin one with no filter or liner...the ones I have been using were approved by our Health Department at work. But such is life...


----------



## hereforthechurros

kylenne said:


> Who are you watching right now? I tried to watch Resort TV 1 but YouTube on my TV was acting up and I had to close it.


That's who I'm watching. It's been great here all day but only watching on my laptop.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281332523239452672


----------



## hereforthechurros

dreamit said:


> Will SOTMK still be available at MK? My daughter is wondering if she should pack her card binder.


Others have posted it was listed as available but first hand knowledge from the previews would be welcomed!


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if Kidani splash pad is open?


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t see it on the main page anymore, but it’s there if you open the places to stay drop down menu.


Thanks! Was able to rebook & saved $500!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281316294487347201
If Kevin Klose went, and felt safe, then thats all I need to see


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> That's who I'm watching. It's been great here all day but only watching on my laptop.



Ah ok, I gave it a go again and it seems to be working fine now. Every so often the Android TV version of YouTube gets gremlins for no reason.

Speaking of YouTube in case anyone else was curious I saw a monorail video from today. Seems very orderly with the numbers on the platform.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281332523239452672



Non-Disney diehards will just completely skip over this tweet or call it a lie


----------



## Tjddis

npatellye said:


> Not I. However there are others in another thread who have openly discussed how nothing is going to stop them from going.


I have to be honest and admit mixed feelings here.   Not too go ot but saw today NY infection rate around 1% while Florida topping 18%.  So I just don’t get the FLA quarantine order.   I think everybody knows I am in the not going camp, but I just don’t think it’s fair to potentially block people who have made the decision to go and worked though all the issues to get there.  I get you should follow rules and support that idea 100%, bit isn’t this the type of over reaching and misguided rule that is making it more difficult to get people’s cooperation on the more sensible rules?


----------



## Leigh L

https://www.nbcsports.com/washingto...rst-24-hours-have-been-orlando-bubble-wizards


----------



## Eeyore daily

Mit88 said:


> Non-Disney diehards will just completely skip over this tweet or call it a lie


Yup and say that it's Disney's fault.


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281332523239452672


This is encouraging considering how long some of the other parks have been open.


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Yup and say that it's Disney's fault.



In the next couple of weeks people are going to come out and say that they went to Disney, even though they didnt, and tested positive just to renew the narrative that Disney shouldn’t be open. There arent many Disney related tweets without at least 1 comment in there saying Disney is trying to kill people.


----------



## delmar411

hereforthechurros said:


> Others have posted it was listed as available but first hand knowledge from the previews would be welcomed!



It was open for CM previews.


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281332523239452672


But if someone from out of state had it they would not comment/count it and the tracing in FLA is not exactly keeping with the outbreak so really does not mean that much.  
If you want to look at it as no news is good news go with that.  Otherwise it’s another politico toeing the company line...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hereforthechurros said:


> I'm confused, aren't you supposed to quarantine once reaching FL? Or is it just once you're home?


Both states have quarantine orders so you have to quarantine in both directions.  Somebody from NY visiting Disney World would technically have to quarantine for 28 days total, 14 on each side.  There are some on this board who have bragged about how they intend to ignore state laws though.


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> But if someone from out of state had it they would not comment/count it and the tracing in FLA is not exactly keeping with the outbreak so really does not mean that much.
> If you want to look at it as no news is good news go with that.  Otherwise it’s another politico toeing the company line...


It’s just a piece of info. I’d imagine Universal and SeaWorld have been relying heavily on locals so far.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281339722451886082


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> It’s just a piece of info. I’d imagine Universal and SeaWorld have been relying heavily on locals so far.


Understood boss.  Good point


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281339722451886082



*I am thrilled CMs are encouraged to enforce this. I am so, so, so sorry for all CMs for the position they will now be in.

I am also curious what Food & Wine will look like if there are designated food & beverage areas! We'll find out... soon.*


----------



## Carol Jackson

hereforthechurros said:


> I'm confused, aren't you supposed to quarantine once reaching FL? Or is it just once you're home?



I literally just got a phone call from my condo (Orange Lake) where I’m staying before I head over to Disney (Pop) and she mentioned my coming from NY, I spoke to her about the 14 day quarantine when I return to NY, but she never mentioned a 14 day quarantine in Florida. She just called to tell me all of my resort was open except for a couple of restaurants.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Others have posted it was listed as available but first hand knowledge from the previews would be welcomed!


it is open.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Carol Jackson said:


> I literally just got a phone call from my condo (Orange Lake) where I’m staying before I head over to Disney (Pop) and she mentioned my coming from NY, I spoke to her about the 14 day quarantine when I return to NY, but she never mentioned a 14 day quarantine in Florida. She just called to tell me all of my resort was open except for a couple of restaurants.



There is a 14 day quarantine on both ends. Disney does not want people on property who have not completed the quarantine before entering.


----------



## yulilin3

I did forget to post, and got this on the live stream. I was exiting Splash and 2 CM were talking with each other, a manager came over and told them, "remember to social distance" while she spread her arms out like a plane. So even between CM they are trying to maintain the rules.
I understand sometimes you do forget, the mask, to me, is becoming second nature, like I take it off and I feel I'm missing something, but talking to another person, a co worker, might be harder but they are trying their best to stay within the rules


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281339722451886082


So, you cannot eat or drink unless in a certain spot?


----------



## Carol Jackson

DGsAtBLT said:


> There is a 14 day quarantine on both ends. Disney does not want people on property who have not completed the quarantine before entering.



Has Disney turned a family away upon checkin from any of their resorts from the Tri State area? 
I am arriving in Florida before I head to Disney to satisfy the “quarantine”.


----------



## wvaspartan

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281339722451886082



Forgive me but I dont see anywhere that says a person at Disney can't walk with a drink and have it while walking.  Maybe I am missing a regulation somewhere and I do see a reference to have face coverings on unless dining or in a designated area where you can rest.  I foresee that Disney is going to need to clarify this rule cause people have water, purchase soda/beer, etc.  Are they supposed to purchase from a cart and sit down to drink the entire drink at a designated location? Again, it is a mere question as I see no stated rule for "on the fly" purchases.


----------



## Anna_Sh

hereforthechurros said:


> Just saw on Insta that Prep School heard capacity for AP previews is 7000 with double that expected for normal park days.


7000 total or per park?


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> I did forget to post, and got this on the live stream. I was exiting Splash and 2 CM were talking with each other, a manager came over and told them, "remember to social distance" while she spread her arms out like a plane. So even between CM they are trying to maintain the rules.
> I understand sometimes you do forget, the mask, to me, is becoming second nature, like I take it off and I feel I'm missing something, but talking to another person, a co worker, might be harder but they are trying their best to stay within the rules


What kind of mask are you wearing?  I want to find one that I can breathe through in the FL heat.  I wore mine to a local zoo and I was having a hard time ignoring it.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

.


SoonersLUVmickey said:


> So, you cannot eat or drink unless in a certain spot?


Has anyone who has been to the parks noticed if there are any signs explaining the rules about eating/drinking in the parks (other than at table service locations)?  If food/drink carts are open, they should have signs there explaining the rules they expect everyone to follow to help prevent confusion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Carol Jackson said:


> Has Disney turned a family away upon checkin from any of their resorts from the Tri State area?
> I am arriving in Florida before I head to Disney to satisfy the “quarantine”.



Disney does not appear to be enforcing it or making sure guests it would apply to have been in the state long enough already, but their official policy is people who are subject to quarantine when they arrive cannot do it on property.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

wvaspartan said:


> Forgive me but I dont see anywhere that says a person at Disney can't walk with a drink and have it while walking.  Maybe I am missing a regulation somewhere and I do see a reference to have face coverings on unless dining or in a designated area where you can rest.  I foresee that Disney is going to need to clarify this rule cause people have water, purchase soda/beer, etc.  Are they supposed to purchase from a cart and sit down to drink the entire drink at a designated location? Again, it is a mere question as I see no stated rule for "on the fly" purchases.


I just posted a very similar thought!


----------



## lampshadehead

Noparking said:


> Is anyone from NY, NJ, CT still going on their Disney trip despite the quarantine in effect?


Its not NY, NJ, or CT, but I'm in MA and cancelled yesterday because of the quarantine on the way home.


----------



## yulilin3

Duck143 said:


> What kind of mask are you wearing?  I want to find one that I can breathe through in the FL heat.  I wore mine to a local zoo and I was having a hard time ignoring it.


the blue, medical ones. Used them since Universal opened, have used them in all the parks, longest time wearing them has been at MK from 9am to 7pm only taking it off to eat and in the relaxation zones. I tried the cloth ones and they are unbearable to me


Bibbobboo2u said:


> .
> 
> Has anyone who has been to the parks noticed if there are any signs explaining the rules about eating/drinking in the parks (other than at table service locations)?  If food/drink carts are open, they should have signs there explaining the rules they expect everyone to follow to help prevent confusion.


It is not posted anywhere . I think this is more of a common sense situation but we all know Disney guests lack that once they enter "the bubble" You can sit or stand to the side and eat or drink but not walk and eat or drink


----------



## rteetz

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> So, you cannot eat or drink unless in a certain spot?


I think the point is more or less to stop people from just walking with a drink and having their mask down all the time.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney does not appear to be enforcing it or making sure guests it would apply to have been in the state long enough already, but their official policy is people who are subject to quarantine when they arrive cannot do it on property.



Its in hopes to deter people from those areas into going. They know that its nearly impossible to enforce it 100%, but if they mention it continuously, they’ll scare enough people away from doing it. Unless you’re wearing a shirt walking into your resort that says “I just flew into Orlando from the Tri-State area”, there’s really only so much they can do


----------



## Mit88

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> So, you cannot eat or drink unless in a certain spot?



The person was probably doing it in a way that was showing off that they were getting away with not wearing a mask. I’m sure you can take off the mask to take a sip of your drink or eat a piece of popcorn, but once you start walking around maskless for an elongated time munching on food and drinking, then they’re probably going to say something


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

yulilin3 said:


> the blue, medical ones. Used them since Universal opened, have used them in all the parks, longest time wearing them has been at MK from 9am to 7pm only taking it off to eat and in the relaxation zones. I tried the cloth ones and they are unbearable to me
> 
> It is not posted anywhere . I think this is more of a common sense situation _but we all know Disney guests lack that once they enter "the bubble"_ You can sit or stand to the side and eat or drink but not walk and eat or drink


Exactly!  If they put up signs near stands, it _might _keep CMs from having to tell people what not to do, which we know many people won't take very well and may respond in a not-so-nice-way to the poor CMs who are just trying to do their jobs. Something as simple as "Please enjoy your beverages and snacks in one of our relaxation zones or other areas away from walking paths, and avoid eating/drinking while walking."


----------



## Duck143

yulilin3 said:


> the blue, medical ones. Used them since Universal opened, have used them in all the parks, longest time wearing them has been at MK from 9am to 7pm only taking it off to eat and in the relaxation zones. I tried the cloth ones and they are unbearable to me
> 
> It is not posted anywhere . I think this is more of a common sense situation but we all know Disney guests lack that once they enter "the bubble" You can sit or stand to the side and eat or drink but not walk and eat or drink


Thank you.  I have to figure out something that works, because I find it unbearable too.


----------



## Marionnette

wp4lf189 said:


> That’s crazy, must Have been a thin one with no filter or liner...the ones I have been using were approved by our Health Department at work. But such is life...


I think the problem would be that it’s easier to make a “no gaiters” policy than it is to put the onus on a CM to approach a guest and make a judgement call on whether it’s a “good gaiter” or a “bad gaiter”.


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

yulilin3 said:


> the blue, medical ones. Used them since Universal opened, have used them in all the parks, longest time wearing them has been at MK from 9am to 7pm only taking it off to eat and in the relaxation zones. I tried the cloth ones and they are unbearable to me
> 
> It is not posted anywhere . I think this is more of a common sense situation but we all know Disney guests lack that once they enter "the bubble" You can sit or stand to the side and eat or drink but not walk and eat or drink


 I wouldn’t call this common sense if you’re walking with no one around you. I don’t see a problem then.


----------



## yulilin3

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> I wouldn’t call this common sense if you’re walking with no one around you. I don’t see a problem then.


I understand that but then you don't know who can come walking around a corner or behind you all of a sudden. When I need a drink of water I stand to the side and drink and then keep walking. I think it;s pretty common sense in these times. But I agree if Disney wants this to be a rule they should have proper signage for it


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> I know we were there during that time, but I’ve never found any merch or even pictures of the castle. Easy to say my parents werent fans of the cake castle



Adam the Woo bought a t-shirt with the cake castle on it at World of Disney the other day.  Apparently they have a bunch of "retro" stuff right now.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *I am thrilled CMs are encouraged to enforce this. I am so, so, so sorry for all CMs for the position they will now be in.
> 
> I am also curious what Food & Wine will look like if there are designated food & beverage areas! We'll find out... soon.*



Socially distanced trash cans.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Just read on one of the other threads that someone called the Florida hotline and was told that the list of states that need to quarantine when entering Florida is going to change. With some being removed and some added. Good news for me if true but feel real bad for people from other states that have Disney trips planned next week


----------



## JacknSally

Dentam said:


> Adam the Woo bought a t-shirt with the cake castle on it at World of Disney the other day.  Apparently they have a bunch of "retro" stuff right now.


*
Actually wearing my 2020 throwback cakesle shirt right now! *


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anna_Sh said:


> 7000 total or per park?


This was just for MK.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> This was just for MK.



And just today. Obviously because EPCOT and DHS havent and wont be having AP previews. I’d expect no more than 15,000 people at any park, and no less than 10,000, assuming they’re all at full capacity


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

kylenne said:


> Socially distanced trash cans.


Without doors, in 95 degree heat-- appetizing!


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


>





wareagle57 said:


> 3 people in separate parties in our immediate area in line for splash are not covering their noses with the masks. I saw zero people doing that Tuesday. And when you’re in line near someone like that you just feel trapped. They need CMs stationed throughout lines and correcting guest behavior it seems. I’m not a mask freak but I do care about Disney not having a bad image or the appearance of non-compliance.





rteetz said:


>



Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter


----------



## fla4fun

Mit88 said:


> Its in hopes to deter people from those areas into going. They know that its nearly impossible to enforce it 100%, but if they mention it continuously, they’ll scare enough people away from doing it. Unless you’re wearing a shirt walking into your resort that says “I just flew into Orlando from the Tri-State area”, there’s really only so much they can do


Do they allow people on ME that disembarked from flights that originated in the restricted areas, or with ID that shows they live in the restricted area?  Not having free airport transportation might be enough to make a person pause and rethink their trip.  It would be harder to enforce otherwise.


----------



## kverdon

Was in the MK most of the day and we had a GREAT time. Got in a little after 9am. Only had a few short waits on BTMRR and Buzz . The rest we pretty much walked on. We rode all the rides we would normally do in 2 days in 1. People were following the rules pretty well. We had a nice lunch at Jungle Skipper. We registered at 11am and got a text about 11:35 (they open at 11:30) that our table was ready. Yes, it got hot with the masks , but since we had sourced some comfortable masks, it was bearable. 

When got back to the room we a got a bit of nice news. We had booked our 1BR SV at Kidani on the  old AP rate thru the 9th  but had to do the 10th on rack rate (ouch!!!). This also meant we had to spend out last night, the 11th, at the hotel at the Airport. We were not looking forward to driving out there after a day in AK. My wife was saying “I really wish we could come back to our room at AKL after our day at AK...”. I read the reports here about the new rates on the way back from MK so decided to stop at the front desk and see what our options were. They were GREAT. They cancelled our last night at rack rate and let us Rebook Friday and Sat at the new AP rate! With cancelling our last night at the airport, it turned out to be the same overall price. It will make the ending to the trip so much nicer. Hats off to all the CM’s everyone we encountered was pleasant and greeted us with “Welcome back...!”


----------



## kylenne

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Without doors, in 95 degree heat-- appetizing!



I smell a new opportunity for the candle businesses!


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter



She can only report what she sees. Its100% compliance to her, but she’s not able to be everywhere, in 2 parks, numerous lands at 1 time.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter


If you thought every single second would be perfect I have some land to sell you. This is all about testing procedures. Overall things have been going very well.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> She can only report what she sees. Its100% compliance to her, but she’s not able to be everywhere, in 2 parks, numerous lands at 1 time.



Right? I am not understanding the irony.


----------



## Anna_Sh

kylenne said:


> I smell a new opportunity for the candle businesses!


Those little F&W plastic trays with an air freshener hanging off one side


----------



## BrianR

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter


What is this, Where's Waldo's Mask in WDW?  Took me 5 minutes to even find the dark colored straw you were searching for.  Good grief.

For those that played, in the first tweet there's a blond haired lady at the bottom of a picture that looks to have her black mask slightly lowered.


----------



## crazymomof4

Carol Jackson said:


> Has Disney turned a family away upon checkin from any of their resorts from the Tri State area?
> I am arriving in Florida before I head to Disney to satisfy the “quarantine”.


I am interested in this also.  Of course, it is WDW's perogative as property owner to uphold the EO but since the EO's constitutionality is questionable and the state's own enforcement of it is virtually non-existant,  I wonder what the response will be from WDW.   I have  a feeling that they know they have many more and much bigger fish to fry in the next few months than tracking down visitors from states who have super-low "new case" rates.  
To be clear, I'm not saying what WDW *should* do, I'm just guessing about what they probably *will* do.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Mit88 said:


> Unless you’re wearing a shirt walking into your resort that says “I just flew into Orlando from the Tri-State area”, there’s really only so much they can do



Lol I love the tri-state area tee shirt NY NJ CT in all its Glory!  

I think there will be quite a few people not quarantining going to wdw resorts soon!    Given how the northeast looks now so low and getting better compared to Florida which looks terrible I'd be more worried about Disney visitors going home at this point.


----------



## Anna_Sh

crazymomof4 said:


> I am interested in this also.  Of course, it is WDW's perogative as property owner to uphold the EO but since the EO's constitutionality is questionable and the state's own enforcement of it is virtually non-existant,  I wonder what the response will be from WDW.   I have  a feeling that they know they have many more and much bigger fish to fry in the next few months than tracking down visitors from states who have super-low "new case" rates.
> To be clear, I'm not saying what WDW *should* do, I'm just guessing about what they probably *will* do.


I know that some of the counties are fining businesses that don’t enforce their mask policies, but I don’t know if anyone’s doing that with travel restrictions.


----------



## Mit88

fla4fun said:


> Do they allow people on ME that disembarked from flights that originated in the restricted areas, or with ID that shows they live in the restricted area?  Not having free airport transportation might be enough to make a person pause and rethink their trip.  It would be harder to enforce otherwise.



I’ve only used ME a few times. I remember them asking for my ID on some occasions, but not on others. 

In my case, we’ve recently decided to go down to Maryland for 10 days prior to flying to Orlando. We’re renting a car, and I still have a Colorado license. But if I didnt and had a NY license, I’d just tell them the truth that I quarantined in Maryland prior to making my trip to Florida. They’re not going to be doing in depth background checks to see if I was telling the truth about staying in Maryland. 

If you’re flying FROM NY, or if you had a layover, even if you didnt get off the plane, theres someone right outside of the tunnel that will make you fill out a form to keep in contact with you throughout the next 14 days


----------



## SaintsManiac

I think we can all agree that the tri-state quarantine is dumb, but posting ways around it here isn't allowed.


----------



## Mit88

jade1 said:


> Well after Covid today in Florida, let's hope that's the eeriest it gets.
> 
> View attachment 507891




This is what the ride would look like if Disney listened to the people that didnt want them to open the parks yet


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> If you thought every single second would be perfect I have some land to sell you. This is all about testing procedures. Overall things have been going very well.


*
@rteetz is that a new avatar? *


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Managed to change my reservation from the Sun and Fun at CBR to Passholder discount at Beach Club for our Labor Day weekend reservation.  Also added a couple of days at Bay Lake for our upcoming end of July reservation.  Was so happy to see the savings.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter



That's not irony. Irony is (realizing it's hard to define) the difference between what is said and what is done. That's not what is happening in your quoted posts.

Perhaps dichotomy -the difference between two things. Or a paradox? I don't know, but it's not irony.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *@rteetz is that a new avatar? *




Threw me wayyyyyy off for a sec.


----------



## SMRT-1

So does the extended ban on the Tri-state area mean no character appearances from Phineas, Ferb, Perry, or Doofenshmirtz?


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *@rteetz is that a new avatar? *


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I think we can all agree that the tri-state quarantine is dumb, but posting ways around it here isn't allowed.



Agreed. And it hasn’t been talked about unless certain posters have baited people with comments like “People on here have talked openly about breaking the rules”. If those comments weren’t made, then you wouldnt have people talking about it and we’d all get back to fighting about real issues, like how Carlye isnt yet able to cover 408 acres of land all at once


----------



## Farro

Wow.

I just looked at videos and pictures from today...I know I'm in the minority, but that is too empty for me. I mean I know why, it's just that I think I would find it a little depressing. I like the buzz of people, chatting with strangers, etc. I watched the video with Tink going by on a float and it looked like a ghost town. 

Not saying I'm not going next May though!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just looked at videos and pictures from today...I know I'm in the minority, but that is too empty for me. I mean I know why, it's just that I think I would find it a little depressing. I like the buzz of people, chatting with strangers, etc. I watched the video with Tink going by on a float and it looked like a ghost town.
> 
> Not saying I'm not going next May though!




I liked that Shannon from WDW Prep said it was very empty, but it didn't FEEL creepy empty and she has definitely felt that way before at After Hours events. Maybe because it was during the day and the music was going. She said it was like Early Morning Magic crowds.

I believe that people were actively looking to post pics and video of the empty locations.

Personally, I would love this. We always go during holidays and it sucks sometimes.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just looked at videos and pictures from today...I know I'm in the minority, but that is too empty for me. I mean I know why, it's just that I think I would find it a little depressing. I like the buzz of people, chatting with strangers, etc. I watched the video with Tink going by on a float and it looked like a ghost town.
> 
> Not saying I'm not going next May though!



I would hope by next May the parks are a little busier. Not because I hope they pack em in like sardines, but because if the parks arent busier next Summer then that probably means we’re still dealing with this thing


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I liked that Shannon from WDW Prep said it was very empty, but it didn't FEEL creepy empty and she has definitely felt that way before at After Hours events. Maybe because it was during the day and the music was going. She said it was like Early Morning Magic crowds.
> 
> I believe that people were actively looking to post pics and video of the empty locations.
> 
> Personally, I would love this. We always go during holidays and it sucks sometimes.



There's definitely a happy medium for me between empty and super-crowded.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281370381698441218


----------



## Mit88

They emailed me about my August trip. Not sure why they felt the need to apologize lol


----------



## wdwoutsider

I know they were meeting most, not all flights from the tri state area and making you fill out paperwork where you will be doing the 14 day quarantine and your contact info so they can call you to check.   They also met some connecting flights with large numbers too I guess they get lists from the airlines clt and atl mostly I saw being met so connecting passengers only they care about everyone else can walk thru.     I don't see disney caring at all , once you are past the airport i wouldn't even thinks bout it.   Not encouraging anyone to break the law to visit a theme park ,bit after the airport unless you are speeding or something on you no one is gonna ask you


----------



## kverdon

SaintsManiac said:


> I liked that Shannon from WDW Prep said it was very empty, but it didn't FEEL creepy empty and she has definitely felt that way before at After Hours events. Maybe because it was during the day and the music was going. She said it was like Early Morning Magic crowds.
> 
> I believe that people were actively looking to post pics and video of the empty locations.
> 
> Personally, I would love this. We always go during holidays and it sucks sometimes.


That’s the way we felt. I actually turned to my wife at one point and said “It feels like EMM” except it was about 2pm.


----------



## SaintsManiac

kverdon said:


> That’s the way we felt. I actually turned to my wife at one point and said “It feels like EMM” except it was about 2pm.




We did the Toy Story Land passholder event last year and it was HEAVENLY. I am guessing it was like that, too.


----------



## Mfowler7828

So what happens if the rumors end up being true and the governor does change the states that need to quarantine to a policy similar to NY and all of a sudden this weekend 18 states are on the list?


----------



## wareagle57

mshanson3121 said:


> Oh the irony. Two posts which show/tell of people not following the mask rules, and then this saying 100% compliance.  So apparently just having a mask on your person is all that matters. Whether you use it correctly, or are wearing the right one, doesn't matter



I will say that after these 3 people in the Splash queue, I think I only saw 1-2 more nose out bandits all day.


----------



## JacknSally

wareagle57 said:


> 1-2 more *nose out bandits *all day.



*Any relation to the Wet Bandits?





*


----------



## LSUmiss

BrianR said:


> I just saved over $30 a night on my Pop Peasant Preferred room next week.  Thats s like 2 free drinks a night at the pool bar!


I saved $1270 on boulder ridge villa! I feel they’re giving me something for free


----------



## wombat_5606

wdwoutsider said:


> I know they were meeting most, not all flights from the tri state area and making you fill out paperwork where you will be doing the 14 day quarantine and your contact info so they can call you to check.   They also met some connecting flights with large numbers too I guess they get lists from the airlines clt and atl mostly I saw being met so connecting passengers only they care about everyone else can walk thru.     I don't see disney caring at all , once you are past the airport i wouldn't even thinks bout it.   Not encouraging anyone to break the law to visit a theme park ,bit after the airport unless you are speeding or something on you no one is gonna ask you



If you're staying on the property, here's the info on the Disney site:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
Guests staying at a Disney Resort hotel must review the health acknowledgment below.

*What You’ll Need*
Before traveling to Florida, please make sure that you have reviewed any advisories or restrictions that may be in place for travel to Florida. Visit https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/travelers/ for information. Guests who are under isolation or quarantine orders must not enter Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> Went to guest relations to ask about gaiters
> So Disney did their own study and found the gaiters are only about  20% effective when stretched on face so they literally changed the rule yesterday and are not allowing gaiters,  not even looped.  Now again I've seen people wearing them but it's like when people sneak in a selfie stick.  So do yourself a favor and get regular masks


I posted a link up thread. 
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0016018Droplets can go around 8 feet. Bandana masks lowere it to4 feet. Masks inches.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

yulilin3 said:


> no, they told me absolutel no gaiters of any kind cause it didn't pass an internal safety test



Hmmmm. I bought a bunch of neck gaiters from Sleefs and took them to my mom to see if she could make some masks with them.

She was able to make 4 masks out of every gaiter. We’re bringing down 60 of the custom masks. All have the elastic ear bands and pull snugly over the nose, mouth, chin and sides of the face. Kind of makes me wonder if they will try to flag us due to the material?

Would be odd if we’re fine with the same gaiter material, but couldn’t wear a gaiter even if it had ear holes.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281251842639319041


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281251842639319041



Im going to need a ridiculous occurrence to come out of each day of being open for the foreseeable future to distract me from the fact that we aren’t there and won’t be there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281384743511166977


----------



## only hope

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Hmmmm. I bought a bunch of neck gaiters from Sleefs and took them to my mom to see if she could make some masks with them.
> 
> She was able to make 4 masks out of every gaiter. We’re bringing down 60 of the custom masks. All have the elastic ear bands and pull snugly over the nose, mouth, chin and sides of the face. Kind of makes me wonder if they will try to flag us due to the material?
> 
> Would be odd if we’re fine with the same gaiter material, but couldn’t wear a gaiter even if it had ear holes.



This is what I want to do, without being too snug on my mouth- that plus the cooling material is what makes the gaiters bearable. Did she just use a normal mask pattern? I'm thinking of running to a thrift store and finding a cooling shirt as I don't want to spend $15 on yet another gaiter. I got five already to get me through a work week and to use at theme parks Universal.


----------



## KyCoKe16

Mit88 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder




Thanks for the help!  I have a couple more things I’m wondering.  I’ve googled, but I’m getting old information.

1. Can you leave the park you have a reservation at and return to that same park later that day? 

2. Are magic bands not being used? I feel like I’ve read/heard that they aren’t. If not, how are rooms being accessed if the front desk is to be bypassed? 

Again, I’m sorry that I’m probably asking stuff that’s been addressed, I’ve read through lots of the pages but we are throwing together a last minute weekend trip and trying to finalize plans.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KyCoKe16 said:


> Thanks for the help!  I have a couple more things I’m wondering.  I’ve googled, but I’m getting old information.
> 
> 1. Can you leave the park you have a reservation at and return to that same park later that day?
> 
> 2. Are magic bands not being used? I feel like I’ve read/heard that they aren’t. If not, how are rooms being accessed if the front desk is to be bypassed?
> 
> Again, I’m sorry that I’m probably asking stuff that’s been addressed, I’ve read through lots of the pages but we are throwing together a last minute weekend trip and trying to finalize plans.



1. Yes

2. use an old band if you have one. If not you use your phone to open your door. It’s in the app.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

only hope said:


> This is what I want to do, without being too snug on my mouth- that plus the cooling material is what makes the gaiters bearable. Did she just use a normal mask pattern? I'm thinking of running to a thrift store and finding a cooling shirt as I don't want to spend $15 on yet another gaiter. I got five already to get me through a work week and to use at theme parks Universal.



She laid each one out flat, cut it up both sides and cut it in half width wise to get the 4 pieces of material. She then folded the sides in and sewed a line close to the fold making a “tube” going from top of mask to bottom of mask on each side. She pulled the elastic through the tubes for the ear loops and she stitched the ends of the elastic together. No use of a pattern.

I have a fat head and these were a lot more comfortable for me. She was able to use a custom elastic length for me that helped make it a lot more comfortable on my ears.

The material the sleefs brand uses is not a “cooling” material per say, but it is a lot more breathable than what we had been using. They had some cool designs too. To be honest, they will not last a long time as the I foresee the material freying over time. We plan to wash them in a lingerie wash bag and air dry to lengthen their life. Mom did mention that the dimensions were slightly different between each gaiter. Not enough to make a difference in the mask, but was noticeable when she had the cut fabric all stacked up.

I bet the whole time she was making them she was wondering how she ever made it through child birth.


----------



## pplmover4

Anyone with kids under 10yrs visit the parks yet? How are they doing with their masks and not eating snacks or drinking drinks unless in certain areas?


----------



## mamaoftwincesses

pplmover4 said:


> Anyone with kids under 10yrs visit the parks yet? How are they doing with their masks and not eating snacks or drinking drinks unless in certain areas?


I’d like to know the same about the toddler set...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281391196464730113


----------



## Dulcee

pplmover4 said:


> Anyone with kids under 10yrs visit the parks yet? How are they doing with their masks and not eating snacks or drinking drinks unless in certain areas?


We haven’t done Disney yet but my 5 year old has been a pro at handling his mask for trips to the zoo. He also learned quickly if he wants a snack we need to stop and find a quiet area, eat and then pop masks back on.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281391196464730113



* ok, this menu lineup looks amazing honestly. Wow. *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281391196464730113



Brazil cheese bread lives! And Guiness Bailey’s Shake! Not sure any of the rest really matters


----------



## only hope

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-booths-menus-and-food-photos/
Here's the direct link.


----------



## twinmom13

Dulcee said:


> We haven’t done Disney yet but my 5 year old has been a pro at handling his mask for trips to the zoo. He also learned quickly if he wants a snack we need to stop and find a quiet area, eat and then pop masks back on.


Same with my six year olds. They complained at first, but finding the right masks for them made all the difference. I know it’s not Disney, but they have gotten great at wearing them for hours at a time at zoo, etc. After wearing his mask for over four hours recently, one of my kids commented that now he is ready for Disney World.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Brazil cheese bread lives! And Guiness Bailey’s Shake! Not sure any of the rest really matters


*
I think I want at least one thing from every booth. Figures this is the year we decided not to go during F&W*


----------



## yulilin3

The menus are on mde as well


----------



## JayhawkCruiser

Killer F&W lineup for such an audible of a year. But RIP Ireland


----------



## OKWFan88

After seeing the F&W menu's, I just packed my stretch comfy pants for my upcoming trip. I'm going to enjoy every carb. Not sorry.


----------



## Carol Jackson

OKWFan88 said:


> After seeing the F&W menu's, I just packed my stretch comfy pants for my upcoming trip. I'm going to enjoy every carb. Not sorry.



I just wish I could end every evening with a “hop” over to EPCOT. Guess not hopping with save me a few calories.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *I am thrilled CMs are encouraged to enforce this. I am so, so, so sorry for all CMs for the position they will now be in.
> 
> I am also curious what Food & Wine will look like if there are designated food & beverage areas! We'll find out... soon.*


If it means more real tables and less trash can dining I am very into this idea.


----------



## AmberMV

Back from Day 1 MK AP Preview!  Finally have some time to write my thoughts.

-We drove 1.5 hours and arrived shortly before 10am.  We were directly in front of the TTC and 2 rows in from the front (by my account that's basically valet   )

-We LOVED the physical distancing for parking, but we did NOT love how when we got back to the car they had filled all those empty spaces

-Temp check was a little different from the Tampa water park we went to last month.  At the waterpark they have multiple fans blowing on you and shaded area before you enter the temp check tent. MK you walk straight from the parking lot to the temp check no fans.  Went easy enough though.

-Touchless security system was fine, HOWEVER, you do have to remove every bag from any strollers, AND separate your electronics and then you carry it all through the scanner...so I don't really get it lol.  In our case with 2 strollers we had a LOT of bags for toddler needs and security did offer to help hold my bags so I could push the stroller to the side of the scanner and I did accept

-Physical AP Preview print out NOT REQUIRED.  They scan your magic bands. No finger scanner.  LOTS of "Welcome Home"s 

-Park was EMPTY.  I mean, *maybe* 50 people on ALL of Main Street USA.  It felt like a private event.

-Got to get pictures of the Castle AND walk through it (which was SO packed last year we had to skip going near it due to crowds)

-No parades, but the Calvacades run often and are SO cute!  Characters appear throughout the day in different locations.

-Ride times were walk ons just about.  I walked onto Space Mountain and had an entire rocket ship to myself.  Small World and Pirates were less than 10 minutes each.  7 Dwarfs had a pretty steady 30 min wait all day that I saw though, and Tomorrowland Speedway was 15 min. Peoplemover was running but I did not see people on it at all.

-We brought lunch so that we could avoid any potential QS mass wait, ate in the shade at tables by Space Mountain and there was NO ONE at all the entire time but us.

-Mask compliance was 100% that I saw, and I was looking for any non-compliance

-Guys, it was HOT.  I'm a born and raised Floridian and I was drenched in sweat all day, my face was sweaty, my eyes were stinging with sweat.  I even had a portable fan on me all day and still...just be prepared, it was very oppressive today.

-We left around 2pm because we felt good about the rides we got to experience and we were all very hot.  We got on the ferry literally .2 seconds before a HUGE downpour that seriously only lasted for the ferryboat ride and was done by the time we got off at TTC


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> That's not irony. Irony is (realizing it's hard to define) the difference between what is said and what is done. That's not what is happening in your quoted posts.
> 
> Perhaps dichotomy -the difference between two things. Or a paradox? I don't know, but it's not irony.



i·ro·ny1
/ˈīrənē/

_noun_

a state of affairs or *an event that seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a result.*


Such as seeing two posts that show people not following the rules, then Rteetz posting immediately after that there's 100% compliance. But hey, we've hit a new low for this thread, nitpicking on semantics. Or maybe it'll be a new trend.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281391196464730113



My heart is breaking that the raclette didn't make the cut. It was the #1, #2, and #3 on my F/W list.


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> BTW - seems few reports on Twitter and Facebook that they have already turned people away wearing gaiters so they seem to be enforcing that


Yes actually we were behind a family where a woman tried to go into the temp check with a bandana type mask and was told she needed to purchase an approved mask to enter the park


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Back from Day 1 MK AP Preview!  Finally have some time to write my thoughts.
> 
> -We drove 1.5 hours and arrived shortly before 10am.  We were directly in front of the TTC and 2 rows in from the front (by my account that's basically valet   )
> 
> -We LOVED the physical distancing for parking, but we did NOT love how when we got back to the car they had filled all those empty spaces
> 
> -Temp check was a little different from the Tampa water park we went to last month.  At the waterpark they have multiple fans blowing on you and shaded area before you enter the temp check tent. MK you walk straight from the parking lot to the temp check no fans.  Went easy enough though.
> 
> -Touchless security system was fine, HOWEVER, you do have to remove every bag from any strollers, AND separate your electronics and then you carry it all through the scanner...so I don't really get it lol.  In our case with 2 strollers we had a LOT of bags for toddler needs and security did offer to help hold my bags so I could push the stroller to the side of the scanner and I did accept
> 
> -Physical AP Preview print out NOT REQUIRED.  They scan your magic bands. No finger scanner.  LOTS of "Welcome Home"s
> 
> -Park was EMPTY.  I mean, *maybe* 50 people on ALL of Main Street USA.  It felt like a private event.
> 
> -Got to get pictures of the Castle AND walk through it (which was SO packed last year we had to skip going near it due to crowds)
> 
> -No parades, but the Calvacades run often and are SO cute!  Characters appear throughout the day in different locations.
> 
> -Ride times were walk ons just about.  I walked onto Space Mountain and had an entire rocket ship to myself.  Small World and Pirates were less than 10 minutes each.  7 Dwarfs had a pretty steady 30 min wait all day that I saw though, and Tomorrowland Speedway was 15 min. Peoplemover was running but I did not see people on it at all.
> 
> -We brought lunch so that we could avoid any potential QS mass wait, ate in the shade at tables by Space Mountain and there was NO ONE at all the entire time but us.
> 
> -Mask compliance was 100% that I saw, and I was looking for any non-compliance
> 
> -Guys, it was HOT.  I'm a born and raised Floridian and I was drenched in sweat all day, my face was sweaty, my eyes were stinging with sweat.  I even had a portable fan on me all day and still...just be prepared, it was very oppressive today.
> 
> -We left around 2pm because we felt good about the rides we got to experience and we were all very hot.  We got on the ferry literally .2 seconds before a HUGE downpour that seriously only lasted for the ferryboat ride and was done by the time we got off at TTC



How’d your kids do?? I’m so happy for you everything worked out and you got to go!


----------



## mshanson3121

BrianR said:


> What is this, Where's Waldo's Mask in WDW?  Took me 5 minutes to even find the dark colored straw you were searching for.  Good grief.
> 
> For those that played, in the first tweet there's a blond haired lady at the bottom of a picture that looks to have her black mask slightly lowered.



Um no, I wasn't searching at all.  It was immediately obvious. And it's the man, wearing a bandana without ear loops, that is supposedly not allowed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Me reading all these food and wine menus knowing I get to put all of this in my tummy in 10 days


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> If you thought every single second would be perfect I have some land to sell you. This is all about testing procedures. Overall things have been going very well.



Wow. Seem to be a few people with their panties in a knot today on the DisBoards.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


>


Is it still touchless or back to how it was where they dig through everything?


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Brazil cheese bread lives! And Guiness Bailey’s Shake! Not sure any of the rest really matters



That Guinness Bailey's Shake is the F&W breakfast of champions!

I also discovered that my park reservations were still active after my old Poly stay was canceled and off my account. I'm still going to cancel them and rebook for my new reservation's dates but that's an ugly loophole/glitch I hope gets fixed.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Seem to be a few people with their panties in a knot today on the DisBoards.



Now this statement i would call ironic.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Seem to be a few people with their panties in a knot today on the DisBoards.


No not really at least in my case.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Is it still touchless or back to how it was where they dig through everything?


Still touchless as far as I know.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Now this statement i would call ironic.



Aww. Cute.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ah, the portion of the thread where we discuss rteetz’ panties.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ah, the portion of the thread where we discuss rteetz’ panties.



Not just his


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> Brazil cheese bread lives! And Guiness Bailey’s Shake! Not sure any of the rest really matters


Mongolian Beef on a Bao Bun, and I don’t even have to wait for the Festival of the Holidays!


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ah, the portion of the thread where we discuss rteetz’ panties.


I prefer we refer to what’s to the left of my name... #StayOnTopic


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if the NBA players will be wearing masks on the attractions and in the parks.



Yes, as per the NBA guidelines, masks are required in every public situation except games and practices.



Noparking said:


> Is anyone from NY, NJ, CT still going on their Disney trip despite the quarantine in effect?



Nope.  Cancelled everything.  Hoping for November.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Is it still touchless or back to how it was where they dig through everything?


@AmberMV said they had you take out and carry your electronics and metal through the metal detector


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ah, the portion of the thread where we discuss rteetz’ panties.


His panties are absolutely not in a knot.
Nothing to see here.


There is a place calling itself a *MIMOSA BAR* at food & wine guys why are we not talking about that
#priorities


----------



## xuxa777

AmberMV said:


> Back from Day 1 MK AP Preview!  Finally have some time to write my thoughts.
> 
> -We drove 1.5 hours and arrived shortly before 10am.  We were directly in front of the TTC and 2 rows in from the front (by my account that's basically valet   )
> 
> -We LOVED the physical distancing for parking, but we did NOT love how when we got back to the car they had filled all those empty spaces
> 
> -Temp check was a little different from the Tampa water park we went to last month.  At the waterpark they have multiple fans blowing on you and shaded area before you enter the temp check tent. MK you walk straight from the parking lot to the temp check no fans.  Went easy enough though.
> 
> -Touchless security system was fine, HOWEVER, you do have to remove every bag from any strollers, AND separate your electronics and then you carry it all through the scanner...so I don't really get it lol.  In our case with 2 strollers we had a LOT of bags for toddler needs and security did offer to help hold my bags so I could push the stroller to the side of the scanner and I did accept
> 
> -Physical AP Preview print out NOT REQUIRED.  They scan your magic bands. No finger scanner.  LOTS of "Welcome Home"s
> 
> -Park was EMPTY.  I mean, *maybe* 50 people on ALL of Main Street USA.  It felt like a private event.
> 
> -Got to get pictures of the Castle AND walk through it (which was SO packed last year we had to skip going near it due to crowds)
> 
> -No parades, but the Calvacades run often and are SO cute!  Characters appear throughout the day in different locations.
> 
> -Ride times were walk ons just about.  I walked onto Space Mountain and had an entire rocket ship to myself.  Small World and Pirates were less than 10 minutes each.  7 Dwarfs had a pretty steady 30 min wait all day that I saw though, and Tomorrowland Speedway was 15 min. Peoplemover was running but I did not see people on it at all.
> 
> -We brought lunch so that we could avoid any potential QS mass wait, ate in the shade at tables by Space Mountain and there was NO ONE at all the entire time but us.
> 
> -Mask compliance was 100% that I saw, and I was looking for any non-compliance
> 
> -Guys, it was HOT.  I'm a born and raised Floridian and I was drenched in sweat all day, my face was sweaty, my eyes were stinging with sweat.  I even had a portable fan on me all day and still...just be prepared, it was very oppressive today.
> 
> -We left around 2pm because we felt good about the rides we got to experience and we were all very hot.  We got on the ferry literally .2 seconds before a HUGE downpour that seriously only lasted for the ferryboat ride and was done by the time we got off at TTC


very similar to my experience and yes very very hot


----------



## Amy11401

@rteetz I like your new avatar!


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> How’d your kids do?? I’m so happy for you everything worked out and you got to go!


They did great!  A couple of times there was resistance but once we explained we all have to wear masks or we have to leave no issue  Thanks!


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> @AmberMV said they had you take out and carry your electronics and metal through the metal detector


Yes, you actually carry *every* bag, so if you have a stroller you have to unload everything and carry it separately through the scanner


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> There is a place calling itself a *MIMOSA BAR* at food & wine guys why are we not talking about that
> #priorities


*
I would just go back and forth constantly between these and the Mac & cheese booth. Maybe pop over for a nitro chocolate cake pop periodically. *


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *I would just go back and forth constantly between these and the Mac & cheese booth. Maybe pop over for a nitro chocolate cake pop periodically. *


This is a good plan. Throw in a few dragon berry refreshers and I'm in.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *I would just go back and forth constantly between these and the Mac & cheese booth. Maybe pop over for a nitro chocolate cake pop periodically. *



I didn't actually look at the menus until just now and saw that Mac n Cheese booth and now my life is forever changed.


----------



## Anna_Sh

I wonder how they chose which booths to include.  I didn’t see Belgium, and it always seems insanely popular.  Also, there’s only one dish each from Ireland, Greece, and Poland, and they’re always busy too.


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> His panties are absolutely not in a knot.
> Nothing to see here.
> View attachment 507973
> 
> There is a place calling itself a *MIMOSA BAR* at food & wine guys why are we not talking about that
> #priorities


I am totally thinking about that.


----------



## MrsBooch

mshanson3121 said:


> Wow. Seem to be a few people with their panties in a knot today on the DisBoards.



How DARE you

....use the word “panties” I hate that word.



rteetz said:


> I prefer we refer to what’s to the left of my name... #StayOnTopic



#rteetzdeletz


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281418185267347462


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281418185267347462


I love this look. Just wish the ride was open to go with it!


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> I love this look. Just wish the ride was open to go with it!



I wonder how long we have to wait for an opening date.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder how long we have to wait for an opening date.



Well apparently October is the rumored completion/opening month. So an announcement of a date in late August, maybe?


----------



## coralietg

I really hope this hasn't been answered previously, I'm low on time to catch up with all posts...

Has Rider Switch been addressed yet? We are traveling with a 2 year old and rider switch was so helpful on our previous trip.


----------



## Jothmas

I suppose the lesson of the last several weeks in hindsight with resort stays, tickets and park passes is that there was no need to panic and that eventually everything would work out and be available. ADRs were the only thing with scarcity, although still were widely available for the early bird.  Now everyone can enjoy their 2020 trips.


----------



## AmberMV

coralietg said:


> I really hope this hasn't been answered previously, I'm low on time to catch up with all posts...
> 
> Has Rider Switch been addressed yet? We are traveling with a 2 year old and rider switch was so helpful on our previous trip.


Hub and I didn't try to rider switch but it seemed to have been available on Space Mountain at least


----------



## dislee1164

Ooo looks like some Twitter hinting going on for WDW virtual lines just like Shanghai....(I don’t know how to post Twitter links on here!)


----------



## Mit88

Tokyo Disney Resort has cancelled all special events through March 2021


----------



## Mit88

dislee1164 said:


> Ooo looks like some Twitter hinting going on for WDW virtual lines just like Shanghai....(I don’t know how to post Twitter links on here!)



Just copy and paste.


----------



## dislee1164

Mit88 said:


> Just copy and paste.



I’ll just screenshot - it’s really all I’m capable of


----------



## wareagle57

DGsAtBLT said:


> Brazil cheese bread lives! And Guiness Bailey’s Shake! Not sure any of the rest really matters



But will the shake still include the glass!?


----------



## Mit88

dislee1164 said:


> I’ll just screenshot - it’s really all I’m capable of





Click the button thats circled and there will be an option to “share tweet via” and then on the next screen you’ll see “copy link” click that and then you just paste


----------



## Jothmas

Another good thing about the limited attendance at the parks is that it may be that the people who are going are the kind of happy, positive people that you want to be around when at Disney. It may not make a difference now though because of the social distancing, but I know on previous trips it's more pleasant to walk through the parks or wait somewhere when there are people around you who are happy to be there and who stay positive. I've read comments on other sites from people who are complaining about the limitations or making other negative comments and vow not to go for some time to come. I really think it's going to make the whole atmosphere better for everyone who is going that they are not going to be there.


----------



## Mit88

And here we go

Download the new update to see it


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Mit88

Annnnd it’s gone from the app


----------



## Amy11401

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This is a good plan. Throw in a few dragon berry refreshers and I'm in.


Love the dragon berry refresher!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 508078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we go
> 
> Download the new update to see it



I did the update, virtual queues was there then it changed to photos. weird stuff going on lol


----------



## Mit88

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I did the update, virtual queues was there then it changed to photos. weird stuff going on lol



This happened in March right after the parks closed too. Its coming, just a matter of time now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> Another good thing about the limited attendance at the parks is that it may be that the people who are going are the kind of happy, positive people that you want to be around when at Disney. It may not make a difference now though because of the social distancing, but I know on previous trips it's more pleasant to walk through the parks or wait somewhere when there are people around you who are happy to be there and who stay positive. I've read comments on other sites from people who are complaining about the limitations or making other negative comments and vow not to go for some time to come. I really think it's going to make the whole atmosphere better for everyone who is going that they are not going to be there.



I get what you’re saying and you’re probably not trying to paint everyone who is actively choosing not to go with the same brush, but at the same time it feels a lot like telling those of us who are refusing to go right now for virus related reasons (or those who don’t like limitations and rules that the virus has made necessary - not people angry with Disney for those decisions) that without us WDW is going to be a better experience.

There are a lot of us who are staying away for one reason or another who are happy and friendly and maybe even fun when we’re in WDW. Maybe it’s less pleasant without us there, lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I get what you’re saying and you’re probably not trying to paint everyone who is actively choosing not to go with the same brush, but at the same time it feels a lot like telling those of us who are refusing to go right now for virus related reasons (or those who don’t like limitations and rules that the virus has made necessary - not people angry with Disney for those decisions) that without us WDW is going to be a better experience.
> 
> There are a lot of us who are staying away for one reason or another who are happy and friendly and maybe even fun when we’re in WDW. Maybe it’s less pleasant without us there, lol



oh I know it’s less pleasant without me there!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I maintain that VQ make a whole lot of sense for this scenario we’ve found ourselves in. People keep saying that Disney needs people in lines and out of walkways and stores and this is true, but does nobody remember how your BG would get called for RotR and you still had a good wait in a line at times?

That is why I think they’d be so helpful if crowds get heavier than we saw today. Control for Disney, not lessened waits for the guests. No lines spilling out, and no clusters waiting to join a line that has hit the end of its queue.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> oh I know it’s less pleasant without me there!





DGsAtBLT said:


> There are a lot of us who are staying away for one reason or another who are happy and friendly and maybe even fun when we’re in WDW. Maybe it’s less pleasant without us there, lol



And its less than pleasant while I’m there, and I’ll be there next month


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I maintain that VQ make a whole lot of sense for this scenario we’ve found ourselves in. People keep saying that Disney needs people in lines and out of walkways and stores and this is true, but does nobody remember how your BG would get called for RotR and you still had a good wait in a line at times?
> 
> That is why I think they’d be so helpful if crowds get heavier than we saw today. Control for Disney, not lessened waits for the guests. No lines spilling out, and no clusters waiting to join a line that has hit the end of its queue.



You dont even need them for every attraction. You put the VQ on a handful of rides, like the indoor queues, and then have the fully or mostly outdoor queues have lines. People without VQs for the current time would go wait in an outdoor queue, while less would be in stores or restaurants


----------



## rteetz

I was surprised when they said they wouldn’t use virtual queues. I would not be surprised to see them backtrack on such.


----------



## wareagle57

DGsAtBLT said:


> I maintain that VQ make a whole lot of sense for this scenario we’ve found ourselves in. People keep saying that Disney needs people in lines and out of walkways and stores and this is true, but does nobody remember how your BG would get called for RotR and you still had a good wait in a line at times?
> 
> That is why I think they’d be so helpful if crowds get heavier than we saw today. Control for Disney, not lessened waits for the guests. No lines spilling out, and no clusters waiting to join a line that has hit the end of its queue.



Today and Tuesday I saw tons of plain clothed CMs and costumes CMs taking pictures of lines while we were waiting in them. The first time I saw it I thought they were documenting the openings. But then I realized it was data analysis. If the previews are really half capacity of what Saturday will be as I’ve heard, they are trying to figure out exactly how many people these new queues can hold so they can accurately distribute VQs. That’s why I’ve been counting social distancing markers while in line and trying to figure out the relationship to capacity and wait time.


----------



## Janet McDonald

Ok I’m confused. Is there a rumor or confirmation that there are a lot more states that are going to be added to the 14 day quarantine list for Florida?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Do we think there will be mobile order for F&W?


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> Do we think there will be mobile order for F&W?


It’s possible considering the latest app updates having the festival guide right on there.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I was surprised when they said they wouldn’t use virtual queues. I would not be surprised to see them backtrack on such.



I have been on that train for a while.  It’s coming.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mfowler7828 said:


> So what happens if the rumors end up being true and the governor does change the states that need to quarantine to a policy similar to NY and all of a sudden this weekend 18 states are on the list?


It’s all absolutely ridiculous. When you are the hotspot there is no need to limit ppl coming in form anywhere per se. You (hotspot) state are the problem not the other way around.


----------



## Clockwork

Janet McDonald said:


> Ok I’m confused. Is there a rumor or confirmation that there are a lot more states that are going to be added to the 14 day quarantine list for Florida?


So far just a rumor, but who knows now!


----------



## Jd2020

LSUmiss said:


> It’s all absolutely ridiculous. When you are the hotspot there is no need to limit ppl coming in form anywhere per se. You (hotspot) state are the problem not the other way around.


If you are in a hot spot do you really want addition ppl coming into your area possibly carrying the virus adding to your your already stretched health services work load. you can not hope the limit the spread if you do not control movement.

To keep this on topic has it already been mentioned that the UK  Disney web site is not allowing you to purchase 2020 park tickets. Seems Disney doesn't want overseas visitors


----------



## RaySharpton

I wonder if this true.

"Tokyo Disney Resort is well-known for its seasonal events, covering the entire year with reasons for Guests and Annual Passholders to come back often with unique entertainment, food, and merchandise offerings. But in the wake of COVID-19 safety precautions, the Tokyo Disney Resort announced today that they are canceling almost all special events at both parks through March 2021."

And if it is true, I wonder if WDW wIll follow?


----------



## Clockwork

RaySharpton said:


> I wonder if this true.
> 
> "Tokyo Disney Resort is well-known for its seasonal events, covering the entire year with reasons for Guests and Annual Passholders to come back often with unique entertainment, food, and merchandise offerings. But in the wake of COVID-19 safety precautions, the Tokyo Disney Resort announced today that they are canceling almost all special events at both parks through March 2021."
> 
> And if it is true, I wonder if WDW wIll follow?


Yes it’s true, it’s a possibility that WDW will cancel all after hours events, they haven’t said anything about Christmas events yet, but halloween has already been cancelled. Ray I also wanted to say I saw your pictures in another thread they were great very thorough and well taken.


----------



## Jd2020

Clockwork said:


> i don’t have a answer for the USA opening borders to overseas visitors, that’s a complicated issue that I don’t have a answer for.It’s not locals only they are pretty much advertising nation wide here. Why would Disney sell tickets to European visitors if they can‘t even come to the states yet. If they did I’m sure they’d be criticized for it at this time.


As an overseas DVC  owner I have a November booking one of our party has turned 3 since our original March booking so now requires a ticket, now I'm not too concerned but what there is the outside possibility that if we are being put to the back of the que by the time tickets are made available to us the park reservations have all been taken by the people  who had access to tickets before us. Of course this is all dependant on travel restrictions being lifted.
Maybe Disney should have been clearer with there 2020 ticket announcement and DVC shouldn't have sent me an email telling me I could get tickets.


----------



## Clockwork

Jd2020 said:


> As an overseas DVC  owner I have a November booking one of our party has turned 3 since our original March booking so now requires a ticket, now I'm not too concerned but what there is the outside possibility that if we are being put to the back of the que by the time tickets are made available to us the park reservations have all been taken by the people  who had access to tickets before us. Of course this is all dependant on travel restrictions being lifted.
> Maybe Disney should have been clearer with there 2020 ticket announcement and DVC shouldn't have sent me an email telling me I could get tickets.


They definitely should have been more clear and they shouldn’t be emailing either. I feel your pain, your braver than me, if I didn’t live in the U.S. I wouldn’t visit anytime soon.


----------



## Jd2020

Clockwork said:


> They definitely should have been more clear and they shouldn’t be emailing either. I feel your pain, your braver than me, if I didn’t live in the U.S. I wouldn’t visit anytime soon.


When we rescheduled in March, November seemed a long way away and I honestly thought we would all be coping better by November. From an outsiders view it doesn't appear the U.S. is coping that well (willing to accept its just the way media are portraying it) and now I think it's only 30/70 that we will be going.


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> I get what you’re saying and you’re probably not trying to paint everyone who is actively choosing not to go with the same brush, but at the same time it feels a lot like telling those of us who are refusing to go right now for virus related reasons (or those who don’t like limitations and rules that the virus has made necessary - not people angry with Disney for those decisions) that without us WDW is going to be a better experience.
> 
> There are a lot of us who are staying away for one reason or another who are happy and friendly and maybe even fun when we’re in WDW. Maybe it’s less pleasant without us there, lol



 Thanks for this. I’ve been trying to find a way to respond to that insulting post and couldn’t manage to do it in a way that wouldn’t score me a few points. I probably take it too personally after having dealt with a little boy crying his eyes out because he’s being disappointed again then reading that WDW is going to be a better place because he and his family won’t be there.


----------



## osufeth24

RaySharpton said:


> I wonder if this true.
> 
> "Tokyo Disney Resort is well-known for its seasonal events, covering the entire year with reasons for Guests and Annual Passholders to come back often with unique entertainment, food, and merchandise offerings. But in the wake of COVID-19 safety precautions, the Tokyo Disney Resort announced today that they are canceling almost all special events at both parks through March 2021."
> 
> And if it is true, I wonder if WDW wIll follow?



They still may follow suit, but I do think Tokyo (in geneal, not Disney), is trying to be more strict on things because they really want to be able to have the olympics next year


----------



## WonderlandisReality

pplmover4 said:


> Anyone with kids under 10yrs visit the parks yet? How are they doing with their masks and not eating snacks or drinking drinks unless in certain areas?


Not Disney yet but local parks. Went to the zoo at 88 degrees and 79% humidity. Kids went on like nothing until a baby goat tried to eat the 8 year olds mask.


----------



## Karin1984

And we are counting down in Europe , 5 days to go till Disneyland Paris opens! 






And I love this video of the cast members getting ready  especially the We're On Our Way music from the Jungle Book Jive. Truly one of the best songs that comes from Disneyland Paris in the last few years.


----------



## yulilin3

coralietg said:


> I really hope this hasn't been answered previously, I'm low on time to catch up with all posts...
> 
> Has Rider Switch been addressed yet? We are traveling with a 2 year old and rider switch was so helpful on our previous trip.


Yes rider switch is available as well as DAS card usage,  same procedure for both too


Mit88 said:


> Annnnd it’s gone from the app


I saw it in March and then again late May


----------



## Hummingbird

I’m headed to AK and my heart is about to beat out of my chest. I started crying the moment I put on my ears before I got in the car.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Mfowler7828 said:


> So what happens if the rumors end up being true and the governor does change the states that need to quarantine to a policy similar to NY and all of a sudden this weekend 18 states are on the list?


I was thinking the same.  The tristate people will be happy and many others will be mad.  I would be worried if I was in one of the bad states right now.  Unless he just lets everyone in no matter where your from.  Who knows. We shall soon find out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I maintain that VQ make a whole lot of sense for this scenario we’ve found ourselves in. People keep saying that Disney needs people in lines and out of walkways and stores and this is true, but does nobody remember how your BG would get called for RotR and you still had a good wait in a line at times?
> 
> That is why I think they’d be so helpful if crowds get heavier than we saw today. Control for Disney, not lessened waits for the guests. No lines spilling out, and no clusters waiting to join a line that has hit the end of its queue.



I have been on to say how they need to utilize the queue space BUT if the lines are going to spill out of the queue space then it makes sense.

I recall one mention that with social distancing the queue for RotR can hold 1.5 hours of people.  If there is a desire for people beyond that then I think it makes sense to use a VQ for calling you room for you to get in the 1.5 hour queue

I don't think it makes sense, now, to use VQs instead of regular queues


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> I’m headed to AK and my heart is about to beat out of my chest. I started crying the moment I put on my ears before I got in the car.


Have so much fun,  stay dry and report back


----------



## Dulcee

I wouldn't be shocked at all to see virtual queues come in to play. Disney was wise to have several days of tightly controlled previews so they could data collect. They know how many people went it, they have logs of wait times, from a math perspective its easy to then extrapolate into which rides need it, which don't, and at what levels of attendance (which they have compliments of their park reservation system).


----------



## yulilin3

If you're here make sure to check if  fantasia Gardens is open before heading over
https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-covid-19-operations-info-thread.3795738/post-62118140


----------



## Jd2020

Clockwork said:


> They definitely should have been more clear and they shouldn’t be emailing either. I feel your pain, your braver than me, if I didn’t live in the U.S. I wouldn’t visit anytime soon.


The one thing that has struck me from the start of all this is how unevenly it treats its guests. It's only my opinion but it seems in a effort to spread themselves as wide as possible and gain access to every possible buck they have got themselves in a mess by having too many pricing points and different levels of perks. If you follow this thread it seems if at one stage or another everybody has felt marginalised at some point, from DVC owners, Annual pass owners, Dinning plan purchasers and now it looks like overseas visitors. I understand there was never going to be a solution that suited everybody but it would look better if we were all in the same boat, it seems Disney's selling structure has meant they cannot possibly find a solution that looks evenhanded.


----------



## TommyR

Are there any livestreams today?


----------



## yulilin3

TommyR said:


> Are there any livestreams today?


not sure. I'm assuming if the big ones were there yesterday they won't be anywhere today since AP preview only allowed for one day.
I'll be live tomorrow from Universal as I am curious to see now that Disney is reopening if it has any impact on their crowds


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> I get what you’re saying and you’re probably not trying to paint everyone who is actively choosing not to go with the same brush, but at the same time it feels a lot like telling those of us who are refusing to go right now for virus related reasons (or those who don’t like limitations and rules that the virus has made necessary - not people angry with Disney for those decisions) that without us WDW is going to be a better experience.
> 
> There are a lot of us who are staying away for one reason or another who are happy and friendly and maybe even fun when we’re in WDW. Maybe it’s less pleasant without us there, lol





cakebaker said:


> Thanks for this. I’ve been trying to find a way to respond to that insulting post and couldn’t manage to do it in a way that wouldn’t score me a few points. I probably take it too personally after having dealt with a little boy crying his eyes out because he’s being disappointed again then reading that WDW is going to be a better place because he and his family won’t be there.


I didn't write the OP- but I feel like this is getting taken the wrong way. I absolutely do think that it will be a better experience if the parks are full of people who are less uncomfortable with the inherent risk that visiting the parks right now brings. If you are visiting in the opening weeks you absolutely should be comfortable with a certain level of risk. 

That doesn't mean that everyone else shouldn't be welcomed at some point or that they are not good people, but in the opening phases a higher level of overall guest comfort with the risk level will allow for lower levels of things like guest on guest mask enforcement, CM confrontations, etc etc..

That isn't to say that people who have legitimate concerns are less deserving to be at the parks or that everyone with a legitimate concern is a "troublemaker" of some kind, but people who are more comfortable with the risk level beta testing the new policies and procedures in the opening weeks is absolutely the best option right now. It will never be perfect, but the higher percentage of visitors who are accepting of the current risks and changes until the bugs are worked out the better.

WDW will be waiting for everyone else when they are personally comfortable visiting. It isn't going anywhere and will be ready for you when you are ready to come back. Probably in even better shape than at opening since the learning period will have already taken place!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jothmas said:


> Another good thing about the limited attendance at the parks is that it may be that the people who are going are the kind of happy, positive people that you want to be around when at Disney. It may not make a difference now though because of the social distancing, but I know on previous trips it's more pleasant to walk through the parks or wait somewhere when there are people around you who are happy to be there and who stay positive. I've read comments on other sites from people who are complaining about the limitations or making other negative comments and vow not to go for some time to come. I really think it's going to make the whole atmosphere better for everyone who is going that they are not going to be there.



You do realize there will be some people there who are not on Disboards, don’t even know there won’t be fireworks, shows with live actors, typical parades and meet and greets, etc. Don’t know what the process will be for filling the buses. Don’t know about limited boat transportation. Not everyone who travels to Disney dives down into the details and does their due diligence.

You can bet there will be people whining there about this or that. Wait until you see what the people who don’t know everything about the limitations do. The CMs will be dealing with a lot.

There are plenty of happy positive people who just don’t think it’s safe to go right now. How rude.


----------



## Jrb1979

I don't think many should worry about crowds for awhile. Look how quick they moved to selling tickets and resort stays for 2020. I have heard rumors that Disney that there were a lot of no shows yesterday.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I have tried to keep up with the thread so I apologize if this has been addressed.

I know they updated the face covering rules (below) to say no gaiters now and that was discussed but is the part about 2 layers new? Or was the bolded always there?

Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.

All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:

*Be made with at least two layers of breathable material*
Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.

Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.

The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MickeyWaffles said:


> I have tried to keep up with the thread so I apologize if this has been addressed.
> 
> I know they updated the face covering rules (below) to say no gaiters now and that was discussed but is the part about 2 layers new? Or was the bolded always there?
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.
> 
> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> *Be made with at least two layers of breathable material*
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
> 
> Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> 
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.


I don't remember seeing that before but I could be wrong.

Side note I saw on Carlye's instagram from yesterday that she was wearing THREE masks at one point. It looked like a surgical and two cloth covers. That seems like overkill but it gives me hope that I can definitely get through an entire park day in just a surgical and be totally fine in the heat!

* As an edit since this apparently caused something while I was away- not judging her mask choice here - she's in a situation for work that she likely wouldn't choose for leisure. Just pointing out that if she can make it all day (on a HOT day!) in 3, I (and most others) can definitely make it for a day with an afternoon break wearing one.


----------



## Jillfo

kylenne said:


> I also discovered that my park reservations were still active after my old Poly stay was canceled and off my account. I'm still going to cancel them and rebook for my new reservation's dates but that's an ugly loophole/glitch I hope gets fixed.


Do you have an AP?  Perhaps those park reservations are being counted as the three non-resort reservation days passholders can have.


----------



## Hummingbird

So just a heads up for anyone who is coming  up I-4. It is a a complete standstill here and also there were 2 other big accidents back before 27.


----------



## LSUmiss

Here’s the thing about the travel restriction nonsense, plenty of states don’t have one at all & it doesn’t seem to affect their numbers. Louisiana has never had any travel restrictions in place & our numbers came down when we implemented other rules. Ppl are most likely going to stay away from hotspots so there is no need for all that. Our numbers are climbing back up as things open up, but that still has nothing to do with travel restrictions.


----------



## BrianR

LSUmiss said:


> I saved $1270 on boulder ridge villa! I feel they’re giving me something for free


Yeah I'm looking at other rooms and thinking about making yet another switch... I mean I've never seen a CR room under $300 when I've looked in the past number of years, yet here we are.


MickeyWaffles said:


> You do realize there will be some people there who are not on Disboards, don’t even know there won’t be fireworks, shows with live actors, typical parades and meet and greets, etc. Don’t know what the process will be for filling the buses. Don’t know about limited boat transportation. Not everyone who travels to Disney dives down into the details and does their due diligence.



In a normal time yes, but goodness me there are multiple hurdles to jump through to get to the point of getting through the turnstiles.  If somehow a person completed the park reservation and everything else to get there and not notice the multiple warnings and notices.... I just don't even.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> I have tried to keep up with the thread so I apologize if this has been addressed.
> 
> I know they updated the face covering rules (below) to say no gaiters now and that was discussed but is the part about 2 layers new? Or was the bolded always there?
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.
> 
> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> *Be made with at least two layers of breathable material*
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
> 
> Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> 
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.




I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this? 

Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


----------



## Llama mama

MrsBooch said:


> I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this?
> 
> Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


Yes disposable masks are two layers . At least the ones I bought have two layers.


----------



## MrsBooch

Llama mama said:


> Yes disposable masks are two layers . At least the ones I bought have two layers.



ok great - i just bought a box of them from office depot per someone's excellent suggestion yesterday


----------



## CastAStone

MrsBooch said:


> ok great - i just bought a box of them from office depot per someone's excellent suggestion yesterday


I believe I have the ones that you bought (BYD) and they are triple layered.

(edited: triple not double)


----------



## Marionnette

MrsBooch said:


> I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this?
> 
> Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


The disposable masks from Office Depot that a PP posted yesterday are 3 layers of polypropylene fabric.


----------



## kylenne

Jillfo said:


> Do you have an AP?  Perhaps those park reservations are being counted as the three non-resort reservation days passholders can have.



I do, but there were 5 reservations and all of them stayed.


----------



## Yooperroo

MrsBooch said:


> I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this?
> 
> Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


My back-up disposal masks I bought incase we can tolarate the handmade 2-layer cotton ones I've made are actually 3 - ply


----------



## Arguetafamily




----------



## MickeyWaffles

BrianR said:


> In a normal time yes, but goodness me there are multiple hurdles to jump through to get to the point of getting through the turnstiles.  If somehow a person completed the park reservation and everything else to get there and not notice the multiple warnings and notices.... I just don't even.



I understand. I don’t understand not paying attention to the details but it happens.

My point really is that there is no reason to believe that you’re only going to be surrounded by happy positive people just because the people who don’t think it’s safe to go aren’t there. Complainers are complainers. And just because you’re going during the pandemic doesn’t mean there won’t be guests who are negative, rude to cast members or complain about stuff.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I have tried to keep up with the thread so I apologize if this has been addressed.
> 
> I know they updated the face covering rules (below) to say no gaiters now and that was discussed but is the part about 2 layers new? Or was the bolded always there?
> 
> Face coverings are required for all Guests (ages 2 and up) and Cast Members. Please bring your own face coverings and wear them at all times, except when dining or swimming.
> 
> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> *Be made with at least two layers of breathable material*
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free
> At this time, based on guidance from health authorities, neck gaiters and open-chin triangle bandanas are not acceptable face coverings.
> 
> Costume masks are also not considered appropriate and are prohibited from being worn, in alignment with our existing rules.
> 
> The use of face coverings is not a substitute for physical distancing.



Every mask I have is at least two layers.
Even the chiffon ones. 

And unless they physically touch one's mask, that's almost impossible to enforce.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Every mask I have is at least two layers.
> Even the chiffon ones.
> 
> And unless they physically touch one's mask, that's almost impossible to enforce.



I think they just added this so someone doesn’t throw on a homemade mask made with a single layer of mesh or chiffon or something that is see through and clearly ineffective. Perhaps they saw some sketchy ones yesterday and felt they needed to add that?


----------



## yulilin3

Arguetafamily said:


> View attachment 508213


this reminded me, yesterday I saw a guy wearing a Darth Vader, plastic mask, like this one, not 100% sure if the vents were that wide open though, but I found that very odd, plus probably not that comfortable


----------



## everreal15

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand. I don’t understand not paying attention to the details but it happens.
> 
> My point really is that there is no reason to believe that you’re only going to be surrounded by happy positive people just because the people who don’t think it’s safe to go aren’t there. Complainers are complainers. And just because you’re going during the pandemic doesn’t mean there won’t be guests who are negative, rude to cast members or complain about stuff.



Like you said, complainers and rude guests are always going to be a thing. Uninformed/unprepared guests traveling to Disney with the new guidelines in place are in for a pretty big shock to their system.

I just tune people out who are like that or laugh to myself that someone is wasting their own money not enjoying their own vacation. Lighten up a little and enjoy it for what it is. After all that everyone has been going through world wide in the past few months, being able to go to Disney and having a bit of fun/relaxation is awesome. (As long as your doing it safely)

Edit: Just wanted to update after I missed cakebakers message regarding this. I definitely think there are people who arent coming for Coronavirus / Restriction reasons that ARE the happy people we normally want in the parks with us. And it is sad to hear that they have to manage their kids dissapointment of not going because they may be to young to really understand whats going on....I still was dissapointed every time I had to reschedule my trip. 

I was speaking more about those that have such a negative attitude about the virus and the guidlines/restrictions that we all need to follow to be in Disney that it could affect those around them in the parks. (We've all been in line next to someone that was just misserable and complaining....then why are you here?) If you are going to be miserable because of the way Disney is right now, its probably better to save your money and wait for a more enjoyable time for yourself.


----------



## Arguetafamily

yulilin3 said:


> this reminded me, yesterday I saw a guy wearing a Darth Vader, plastic mask, like this one, not 100% sure if the vents were that wide open though, but I found that very odd, plus probably not that comfortable
> View attachment 508218



That definitely is not in line with any of Disney's mask policies


----------



## jpeterson

Farro said:


> Every mask I have is at least two layers.
> Even the chiffon ones.
> 
> And unless they physically touch one's mask, that's almost impossible to enforce.


I have neck gaiter with ear holes. But they are a single layer as far as I can tell.  I wasn't sure if they would be ok with the other rules (ear loops) but that rule alone makes them a no go


----------



## 02AggieGirl

How do VQs work exactly?  Sorry if it's already been discussed.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> And then when they open back up again it’ll all start again so...


Eventually people will see sense, or we'll get to herd immunity. Not sure which will happen first but currently it looks like USA is a long way away from that.

Meanwhile all international travel is shut down. That may continue for many many months now.

Will wdw survive in its current form for maybe another year with no international guests? Unlikely.


----------



## rteetz

02AggieGirl said:


> How do VQs work exactly?  Sorry if it's already been discussed.


Well for Rise of the Resistance you had to be inside the park in order to access it. Once the queue is live you select it and your party. It will then give you a return number. They will call numbers in waves throughout the day.


----------



## vinotinto

Marionnette said:


> The disposable masks from Office Depot that a PP posted yesterday are 3 layers of polypropylene fabric.


I'm getting 2 more boxes of these delivered. I ordered them yesterday and they are already on the UPS truck for delivery today. They are very lightweight, breathable and are indeed 3 layers.


----------



## Leigh L

MrsBooch said:


> I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this?
> 
> Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


At least two. The ones our store had were three layers.
Happy to find they've not been too bad in our 90 degree weather. (Yet I put on my "Baby Yoda" Disney mask and never made it out of the house. Disposable it is for me!)


----------



## Mit88

another day, another long line for the new King


----------



## Disneysoule

vinotinto said:


> I'm getting 2 more boxes of these delivered. I ordered them yesterday and they are already on the UPS truck for delivery today. They are very lightweight, breathable and are indeed 3 layers.


That's what I'm using too I have about 100 disposable for the parks and other masks for other parts of the trip.  I also figure in that humidity when they get wet or if I have any worry of contamination I just throw it away, wash my hands and put on another one.


----------



## Mit88

I’d much, much, much, much, much rather someone like Carlye in the parks to cover the opening, give out actual information than a site like DFB that posts incriminating pictures without context just for clicks and runs away without acknowledging it was a 1 moment issue.


----------



## rteetz

This is not the place to discuss how someone (Who is not here) goes about their visit and whether they are uncomfortable or not. Carlye is a reporter, and we are able to use the info she gives here but let’s not sit here and debate her job and what her level of comfortability is.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why should anyone who is okay taking extra precautions for themselves (and as a side effect, protecting people around her even more) stay home?
> 
> She wasn’t hurting anyone with her own personal higher standards. She is not the only media personality who seems somewhat reluctant to be there and draws a line like minimize indoor attractions, time spent in stores, etc.


Exactly. The more protective the PPE is from each guest, the better it will be for Disney, the CMs, other guests and yourself. I really don't see a downside and lots of upside!


----------



## Disneysoule

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 508223
> 
> another day, another long line for the new King


hahahahaha I'm just going to skip it this trip, I'll wait till Fast Pass + comes back


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think many should worry about crowds for awhile. Look how quick they moved to selling tickets and resort stays for 2020. I have heard rumors that Disney that there were a lot of no shows yesterday.


Yep. They might be working on VQs but they can be turned on and off as needed.

Its likely the only place they will be needed for the near future are the splash gift shop.


----------



## FinallyFL

vinotinto said:


> I'm getting 2 more boxes of these delivered. I ordered them yesterday and they are already on the UPS truck for delivery today. They are very lightweight, breathable and are indeed 3 layers.


I ordered 2 boxes yesterday afternoon and they've already been delivered.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Brianstl said:


> If you are that uncomfortable, don't come to the parks.


She's there since her job is theme park journalism. I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be there otherwise. She's doing a great job getting information out though, so whatever makes her comfortable to be able to do her job. She's not just on vacation like most of us will be.


----------



## mwoody19671967

Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks


----------



## Mit88

People that aren’t comfortable with going have every right to be in the parks as anyone else, especially when its their job. I dont want to see pictures like the 7DMT incident without any information of what may have happened to cause it, but if Disney is truly doing a poor job at something, it NEEDS to be known for the general public. People that are still going want to know what they’re getting into and if they’re told the experience is 10 hours of Magic because its only Disney Pollyanna’s covering the parks, then chances are you’re not going to get a true assessment of what is happening. 

If theres bad, let it be known. If theres good, let it be known.


----------



## Mit88

Disneysoule said:


> hahahahaha I'm just going to skip it this trip, I'll wait till Fast Pass + comes back



FP+ and VQ systems will be overwhelmed with CoA fans as soon as they’re reintroduced


----------



## rteetz

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks


Likely going to be a while.


----------



## everreal15

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks



I think Disney isn't even thinking about those things right now. They have to focus on numbers this weekend and making sure they can manage crowd levels properly. And this week will most likely be more busy than the following weeks as locals get their Disney fix and there arent as many travelers to make up the usual numbers that they have.

So once they know what their average operating capacity is going to be at...MAYBE they can start thinking about things like the nighttime shows (And Fastasmic is my favorite but I'm still okay with it not being there when I go). Also it really would be bad PR if they had them open when FL is still trying to get the Covid-19 numbers down.

So maybe in the fall they can start thinking about things like that, and that's being crazy optimistic. I wouldn't be surprised if its much longer and I am kind of expecting that. (not that I want that). The main focus is just having and maintaning as low risk of an environment as they can for their guests.


----------



## circus4u

Just found this interesting, not that it would change anyone's decision one way or the other.


----------



## Mit88

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks



Let’s get through the opening first lol. 

Fireworks are tough because people tend to not be looking at other people or their surroundings during the show unless a 7 ft tall person decides to jump in front of you right before the show starts. But when you’re looking at the castle and above, you’re not really looking at people around you so it’s difficult to ensure you’re staying distanced. And once those lights go out, the CMs can only see so much of what is going on. I’m sure Disney is/has thought about how they’ll implement them back into the experience, but theres bigger fish to fry right now. Once they extend the hours to when its actually dark out, then maybe it can start becoming a closer possibility. My guess, they dont come back in 2020, but if they did, probably not until the earliest, September or October. I’ve been wrong many times, so dont take my word on that


----------



## SaintsManiac

circus4u said:


> Just found this interesting, not that it would change anyone's decision one way or the other.
> View attachment 508233




I can hardly read this. Is there a link to it?

ETA: Thank you, Google. 
https://www.tpr.org/post/know-your-risk-covid-19-chart-released-texas-medical-association


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People who are not entirely comfortable but are still going are likely going to be very good at taking precautions, maybe even extra. Probably going to stay away from certain things, so they help contribute to lower crowds.

I don’t know why anyone takes issue with that. Better than people standing on their heads trying to get away with wearing the least mask like mask possible. I’ve also seen people advise they ice pack their foreheads before temp check to insure they get in so that’s fun .


----------



## LSUmiss

Any thoughts on when DeSantis would amend travel restrictions (if he is even going to)? Like does he usually do these things certain days or times of day?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> People who are not entirely comfortable but are still going are likely going to be very good at taking precautions, maybe even extra. Probably going to stay away from certain things, so they help contribute to lower crowds.
> 
> I don’t know why anyone takes issue with that. Better than people standing on their heads trying to get away with wearing the least mask like mask possible. I’ve also seen people advise they ice pack their foreheads before temp check to insure they get in so that’s fun .



Theres literally a cooling tent for people to cool off in if their temperature is too high when they first take their temperature . If they fail the 2nd time, then you’re probably under the weather and definitely should not be in the park, let alone feel the need to go to the parks in the first place.


----------



## anthony2k7

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks


I think a lot of that may well be gone for good once the cost cutting kicks in.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Does anyone know a live stream on YouTube right now?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Theres literally a cooling tent for people to cool off in if their temperature is too high when they first take their temperature . If they fail the 2nd time, then you’re probably under the weather and definitely should not be in the park, let alone feel the need to go to the parks in the first place.



Who am I to let common sense get away with brilliant suggestions on the Internet.


----------



## Flamingeaux

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks


SOON!!!


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> People who are not entirely comfortable but are still going are likely going to be very good at taking precautions, maybe even extra. Probably going to stay away from certain things, so they help contribute to lower crowds.
> 
> I don’t know why anyone takes issue with that. Better than people standing on their heads trying to get away with wearing the least mask like mask possible. I’ve also seen people advise they ice pack their foreheads before temp check to insure they get in so that’s fun .


I hope disney are stopping people who have suspiciously low temp check results!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Any thoughts on when DeSantis would amend travel restrictions (if he is even going to)? Like does he usually do these things certain days or times of day?



I honestly don’t think he will at this point. There was a 2-3 week range where both the Tri-State area and Florida were both low on numbers, and he still didn’t lift the restrictions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> I hope disney are stopping people who have suspiciously low temp check results!



“Uh boss, think this one might be dead. Has anyone done a Haunted Mansion headcount lately??”


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> I hope disney are stopping people who have suspiciously low temp check results!



“Why is your temperature 43 degrees? You might want to see a doctor, you’re as cold as a corpse”


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> I think a lot of that may well be gone for good once the cost cutting kicks in.




Doubt it.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> I honestly don’t think he will at this point. There was a 2-3 week range where both the Tri-State area and Florida were both low on numbers, and he still didn’t lift the restrictions.


I don’t think @LSUmiss is worried about Desantis removing restrictions, she’s  worried about him adding more states to the list.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Mit88 said:


> Theres literally a cooling tent for people to cool off in if their temperature is too high when they first take their temperature . If they fail the 2nd time, then you’re probably under the weather and definitely should not be in the park, let alone feel the need to go to the parks in the first place.


I personally can run a "fever" from exerting in the heat. Always assumed, but have been testing it recently.
The other day, mowed in 85ish temps, took temp after, 101.4 . Took 10 minutes to get it "acceptable". Now, wont be mowing at Disney, lol, but has me a bit concerned since we plan to walk from BLT to MK, and then from BCV to Epcot/HS.
I checked it after a walk one day, 99.6, so okay, but still nervous.
I am about to go for a walk and its 78 out, so we shall see how that compares. 
But I am actually bringing a velcro icepack for my neck to help while at parks, and had considered wearing it on the walk over. But if that is frowned upon...


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> People who are not entirely comfortable but are still going are likely going to be very good at taking precautions, maybe even extra. Probably going to stay away from certain things, so they help contribute to lower crowds.
> 
> I don’t know why anyone takes issue with that. Better than people standing on their heads trying to get away with wearing the least mask like mask possible. I’ve also seen people advise they ice pack their foreheads before temp check to insure they get in so that’s fun .



My wife and I are both very cautions about everything and I probably wear my mask and gloves (even though gloves dont really do a lot after you touch like 1 thing but it makes me feel better, lol) in situations that I don't really need to but I do anyway. I wipe down my car, door knobs, groceries when I get back to the house ect... When we will be at the parks we will be following guidelines very closely and just waiting some things out if an area seems a bit too iffy for us at the time being and come back to it later. 

I definitely think Disney can be enjoyed safely during this time. And yes its going to be a higher risk than going to the grocery store for 30 mins. But we all need to be responsible and do our best to manage that risk.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Does anyone know a live stream on YouTube right now?


That Crazy Disney Lady is at MK right now live


----------



## Clockwork

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I personally can run a "fever" from exerting in the heat. Always assumed, but have been testing it recently.
> The other day, mowed in 85ish temps, took temp after, 101.4 . Took 10 minutes to get it "acceptable". Now, wont be mowing at Disney, lol, but has me a bit concerned since we plan to walk from BLT to MK, and then from BCV to Epcot/HS.
> I checked it after a walk one day, 99.6, so okay, but still nervous.
> I am about to go for a walk and its 78 out, so we shall see how that compares.
> But I am actually bringing a velcro icepack for my neck to help while at parks, and had considered wearing it on the walk over. But if that is frowned upon...


Shouldn’t be frowned upon, Remember to stay hydrated That plays a big part in overall body temp.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Clockwork said:


> I don’t think @LSUmiss is worried about Desantis removing restrictions, she worried about him adding more states to the list.


People have reported on other threads that they called the Florida hotline and were told that states will be removed and some added “soon”. Could impact a lot of people’s travel plans if true.


----------



## Mal6586

anthony2k7 said:


> I hope disney are stopping people who have suspiciously low temp check results!


I have to do this daily at work... I literally have coworkers who will write down a 92.4 temperature reading because they scanned their bangs instead of their bare forehead.


----------



## kylenne

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I personally can run a "fever" from exerting in the heat. Always assumed, but have been testing it recently.
> The other day, mowed in 85ish temps, took temp after, 101.4 . Took 10 minutes to get it "acceptable". Now, wont be mowing at Disney, lol, but has me a bit concerned since we plan to walk from BLT to MK, and then from BCV to Epcot/HS.
> I checked it after a walk one day, 99.6, so okay, but still nervous.
> I am about to go for a walk and its 78 out, so we shall see how that compares.
> But I am actually bringing a velcro icepack for my neck to help while at parks, and had considered wearing it on the walk over. But if that is frowned upon...



I think this is precisely the kind of situation the cool down tents are meant for. They know people will be walking to the parks from resorts, walking to the entrance from parking lots since trams aren't running, etc. Something else interesting I noticed from a vlog I saw yesterday is that Disney hired Advent Health people to staff the temp checking for the parks just like Disney Springs, whereas Uni and SeaWorld have their own team members doing it.

It's important to remember that Disney created these protocols with their medical staff, consulting experts, etc. Everything folks are worrying about with regard to screening, masks, etc has been taken into account.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> That Crazy Disney Lady is at MK right now live


I'm like "no I'm not" and then got it, yeah Tonya is out there today, it's been raining off and on all day so I'm expecting crowds to be even lighter


----------



## Anna_Sh

LSUmiss said:


> Any thoughts on when DeSantis would amend travel restrictions (if he is even going to)? Like does he usually do these things certain days or times of day?


Generally, he doesn’t do press conferences on weekends; but other than that, it really varies.


----------



## Brianstl

everreal15 said:


> My wife and I are both very cautions about everything and I probably wear my mask and gloves (even though gloves dont really do a lot after you touch like 1 thing but it makes me feel better, lol) in situations that I don't really need to but I do anyway. I wipe down my car, door knobs, groceries when I get back to the house ect... When we will be at the parks we will be following guidelines very closely and just waiting some things out if an area seems a bit too iffy for us at the time being and come back to it later.
> 
> I definitely think Disney can be enjoyed safely during this time. And yes its going to be a higher risk than going to the grocery store for 30 mins. But we all need to be responsible and do our best to manage that risk.


I am the same way with sanitizing things now.  I plan on bringing loads of alcohol wipes with us into the park and will wipe everything down.  That is normal precautious behavior in these times and not the kind of stuff I am referring to in any my previous comments about being so uncomfortable in the parks that you should just stay home.


----------



## CastAStone

mwoody19671967 said:


> Thoughts on when fireworks, fantasmic, Epcot fireworks, will be occurring again? I could tolerate a mask if they had fireworks


Some on the night shows like HEA and Star Wars are impractical from a crowd control standpoint, but Epcot Forever should be doable when crowds in the park are as limited as they are given how much space there is in World Showcase to watch.

They also could pretty easily socially distance Fantasmic and Rivers of Light, although with AK closing at 6, it's not dark yet.

But whether they want to spend the money in the short term is another thing.


----------



## skeeter31

Mfowler7828 said:


> People have reported on other threads that they called the Florida hotline and were told that states will be removed and some added “soon”. Could impact a lot of people’s travel plans if true.


I wouldn’t keep posting this as if it’s gospel. Its from the TPAS board and one person called the Florida hotline and were told it was a possibility. Other people have called and were told vastly different things, just from that same thread. The people manning those call centers are probably less informed on the travel restrictions than Disney call center employees are on when fireworks will be added back to the parks (unless their name is Sven). For right now, I’d operate under the assumption NY, NJ, and CT will remain on the quarantine list and that’s it. There’s no concrete rumor that others will be added or that those 3 will be taken off.

Unfortunately by repeatedly posting this in this thread, you’re unduly upsetting people who are now afraid their state could be added to the list. Until we get something definite we should hold off spouting this particular rumor.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> Doubt it.


With attendance at or less than 50% there will need to be drastic cuts.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> I honestly don’t think he will at this point. There was a 2-3 week range where both the Tri-State area and Florida were both low on numbers, and he still didn’t lift the restrictions.


I’m more concerned about him adding new states


----------



## Disneysoule

CastAStone said:


> Some on the night shows like HEA and Star Wars are impractical from a crowd control standpoint, but Epcot Forever should be doable when crowds in the park are as limited as they are given how much space there is in World Showcase to watch.
> 
> They also could pretty easily socially distance Fantasmic and Rivers of Light, although with AK closing at 6, it's not dark yet.
> 
> But whether they want to spend the money in the short term is another thing.


I was just thinking the same thing last night.  It seems they could do it, but I think to stay safe they need to keep the capacity low.  Then the $$ isn't as high so doesn't seem to justify spending more money on fireworks. (from a business perspective)


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> With attendance at or less than 50% there will need to be drastic cuts.




You said they would be "gone for good." They will not be.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mfowler7828 said:


> People have reported on other threads that they called the Florida hotline and were told that states will be removed and some added “soon”. Could impact a lot of people’s travel plans if true.


Do you know which threads?


----------



## mwoody19671967

CastAStone said:


> Some on the night shows like HEA and Star Wars are impractical from a crowd control standpoint, but Epcot Forever should be doable when crowds in the park are as limited as they are given how much space there is in World Showcase to watch.
> 
> They also could pretty easily socially distance Fantasmic and Rivers of Light, although with AK closing at 6, it's not dark yet.
> 
> But whether they want to spend the money in the short term is another thing.


My thought is similar to yours about Epcot shows and Fantasmic. I think both would be doable. Now for the fireworks at MK, unfortunately I can see how that will be a different type of a challenge. With crowds being limited however hopefully creative minds will come up with a way they can bring them back by the end of the year. Logically, I am thinking (maybe more hoping than thinking) that they can have them all back by the time WDW celebrates its 50th anniversary.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> I wouldn’t keep posting this as if it’s gospel. Its from the TPAS board and one person called the Florida hotline and were told it was a possibility. Other people have called and were told vastly different things, just from that same thread. *The people manning those call centers are probably less informed on the travel restrictions than Disney call center employees are on when fireworks will be added back to the parks (unless their name is Sven). For* right now, I’d operate under the assumption NY, NJ, and CT will remain on the quarantine list and that’s it. There’s no concrete rumor that others will be added or that those 3 will be taken off.
> 
> Unfortunately by repeatedly posting this in this thread, you’re unduly upsetting people who are now afraid their state could be added to the list. Until we get something definite we should hold off spouting this particular rumor.


Wanted to like this post but “laughing” instead at the bolded.


----------



## Tjddis

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I didn't write the OP- but I feel like this is getting taken the wrong way. I absolutely do think that it will be a better experience if the parks are full of people who are less uncomfortable with the inherent risk that visiting the parks right now brings. If you are visiting in the opening weeks you absolutely should be comfortable with a certain level of risk.
> 
> That doesn't mean that everyone else shouldn't be welcomed at some point or that they are not good people, but in the opening phases a higher level of overall guest comfort with the risk level will allow for lower levels of things like guest on guest mask enforcement, CM confrontations, etc etc..
> 
> That isn't to say that people who have legitimate concerns are less deserving to be at the parks or that everyone with a legitimate concern is a "troublemaker" of some kind, but people who are more comfortable with the risk level beta testing the new policies and procedures in the opening weeks is absolutely the best option right now. It will never be perfect, but the higher percentage of visitors who are accepting of the current risks and changes until the bugs are worked out the better.
> 
> WDW will be waiting for everyone else when they are personally comfortable visiting. It isn't going anywhere and will be ready for you when you are ready to come back. Probably in even better shape than at opening since the learning period will have already taken place!


Bit of a ridiculous premise in the OP that everyone attending during the initial opening will be all lolipops and rainbows.  Newsflash there will still be folks finding things to complain about.  
It’s also kind of funny to me that somebody posting about negative people is being so, negative about people.  Poster also complained about the dont ho crowd being too judge mental of the can’t wait crowd.  But they have no issue judging people at all...


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I never said she didn't have a right to be in the parks.  She has every right to be in the parks.  It just isn't good for one's own mental health to put yourself in a situation where you are wearing three masks at the same time to mentally allow yourself to get through the situation.  That isn't normal sane behavior, it doesn't supply any additional health benefit and at that point is a hazard to your health.



She was just being extra cautious, and I don’t believe she was wearing 3 masks the entire day, I’m not entirely sure she even said she was wearing 3 masks at all. 

I’m positive making this trip wasnt easy for her, or her husband to allow her to make. But its her job, and she loves Disney enough that she was willing to take the risk, but on her own terms. This is a very, very historic moment for the Disney parks. Theres a good chance that most people wont experience Disney the way it is yesterday, today, or tomorrow. If you know that you have the ability to take enough precautions to make it acceptable enough to make the trip, then you’re probably going to go, or at least think about it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fireworks are so expensive, and I’m not sure that’s its doom and gloom to think they may keep them gone longer than they need to from a safety perspective (because I think if they wanted to have them and distance people appropriately even now they could figure out a way), if the addition of them isn’t going to cause an uptick in spending. 

A morale booster to have Disney bring their nighttime shows back? Probably. But if the same amounts of people are staying away with and without fireworks what’s the benefit to Disney to spend all that?


----------



## Anna_Sh

I wonder what the procedure will be Saturday if people just show up without a reservation because they heard on the news that Disney is open, but they didn’t bother to see if there was anything else they needed to do. Also, what if an AP shows up without a reservation because they already made their allowable 3 for later on?


----------



## BorderTenny

Brianstl said:


> I am the same way with sanitizing things now. * I plan on bringing loads of alcohol wipes* with us into the park and will wipe everything down.  That is normal precautious behavior in these times and not the kind of stuff I am referring to in any my previous comments about being so uncomfortable in the parks that you should just stay home.


Please don't do that. Even before this virus it was often difficult for people who legitimately need alcohol wipes for diabetic testing and other purposes to find them in the stores.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> She was just being extra cautious, and I don’t believe she was wearing 3 masks the entire day, I’m not entirely sure she even said she was wearing 3 masks at all.
> 
> I’m positive making this trip wasnt easy for her, or her husband to allow her to make. But its her job, and she loves Disney enough that she was willing to take the risk, but on her own terms. This is a very, very historic moment for the Disney parks. Theres a good chance that most people wont experience Disney the way it is yesterday, today, or tomorrow. If you know that you have the ability to take enough precautions to make it acceptable enough to make the trip, then you’re probably going to go, or at least think about it.


I’ve actually seen people wearing the two masks.  My doctor told me she wears puts a surgical mask inside her more attractive and more comfortable cloth mask—kind of like a filter.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Do you know which threads?


I think it was about 3 or 4 days ago someone said that
https://www.disboards.com/threads/ap-holders-from-ny-nj-conn.3804235/


----------



## Mit88

mwoody19671967 said:


> My thought is similar to yours about Epcot shows and Fantasmic. I think both would be doable. Now for the fireworks at MK, unfortunately I can see how that will be a different type of a challenge. With crowds being limited however hopefully creative minds will come up with a way they can bring them back by the end of the year. Logically, I am thinking (maybe more hoping than thinking) that they can have them all back by the time WDW celebrates its 50th anniversary.



I think they’ll be back by the 50th. They have just under 15 months. Thats plenty of time for this thing to either run its course, or for Disney to figure out a safe enough way to accomplish it. Fireworks are too big of a draw, especially at WDW for them to be gone for good without good reason. They’re gone right now for good reason. Disneyland on the other hand, they might be even more limited (when they come back) than they were before the parks closed down, but DL fireworks were always tough with the additional damage to the air quality out there and the wind they’d get


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Anna_Sh said:


> I’ve actually seen people wearing the two masks.  My doctor told me she wears puts a surgical mask inside her more attractive and more comfortable cloth mask—kind of like a filter.




I was going to say this. Mask layering has been a thing done by medical professionals especially when PPE was harder to come by and needed to be reused.


----------



## AmberMV

I know Firework shows are super expensive, especially the Disney ones we've all come to know, but other Orlando theme parks are enticing visitors with the offer of fireworks...such as SeaWorld.  This is likely to try to draw some of Disney's crowds who need a firework show or to possibly see a different theme park than they usually see, but I would not be surprised if Disney does not bring back Firework shows for the rest of 2020.


----------



## Clockwork

Mfowler7828 said:


> People have reported on other threads that they called the Florida hotline and were told that states will be removed and some added “soon”. Could impact a lot of people’s travel plans if true.


No offense to anyone, but do you honestly believe that a hotline knows what Desantis is going to do, that’s like listening to the bus drivers at Disney.


----------



## everreal15

Clockwork said:


> No offense to anyone, but do you honestly believe that a hotline knows what Desantis is going to do, that’s like listening to the bus drivers at Disney.



I had called that line a month ago or so asking for some clarification on "Tri-State Area" because it does mean different things to different people depending on who you ask. 

Others then started reporting what they were being told by some of the staff they spoke to about possible changes to the states listed. Like I said there, I totally believe that's what they were told. But I will believe the changes when there is an announcement from the state or governor about it. Im sure the staff are speaking to the best of their knowledge but everything is subject to change right now.


----------



## hertamaniac

Governor DeSantis press conference to be at 12:45 PM (or likely delayed), today.

Live streams:

https://thefloridachannel.org/
https://www.wftv.com/news/gov-desan...ajor-announcement/EVAYPVEYCVA55NBXTSKF3L7JD4/
https://www.wftv.com/live-event-2/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Do you know which threads?



I haven’t seen it here but I did see it in either the Disboards or DVC fan group on Facebook yesterday. I can’t remember which group it was. Someone had called the FL department of health and had been informed that they are adding/subtracting states this weekend. Others confirmed hearing the same.


----------



## everreal15

LSUmiss said:


> Do you know which threads?



This was the tread. Scroll down a little bit from my post and you should see it.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...-day-quarantine.3797554/page-22#post-62112348


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> You sound so pleasant to be around.


Sorry for being realistic. I know its frowned upon in here.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I haven’t seen it here but I did see it in either the Disboards or DVC fan group on Facebook. I can’t remember which group it was. Someone had called the FL department of health and had been informed that they are adding/subtracting states this weekend. Others confirmed hearing the same.



But what condescending things will people here say towards Tri-State area residents still planning to go to Florida if the Tri-State area is subtracted from the banned list? I dont know if I’m ready for it to be peaceful. 

In all seriousness, I doubt NY/NJ/CT is subtracted. Maybe Texas, California and Arizona are added


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> You said they would be "gone for good." They will not be.


People said that to every single parade that has been cut over the years.


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> People said that to every single parade that has been cut over the years.



If you can’t see the difference I don’t know what to tell you. It’s pretty pointless to keep debating this.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

chicagoshannon said:


> That Crazy Disney Lady is at MK right now live


Thank you!


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> People said that to every single parade that has been cut over the years.



Fireworks aren’t parades. Most theme parks have fireworks. Very few theme parks have parades. They build nighttime shows based around fireworks. HEA doesnt work as a light show. The light show compliments the fireworks.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fireworks are so expensive, and I’m not sure that’s its doom and gloom to think they may keep them gone longer than they need to from a safety perspective (because I think if they wanted to have them and distance people appropriately even now they could figure out a way), if the addition of them isn’t going to cause an uptick in spending.
> 
> A morale booster to have Disney bring their nighttime shows back? Probably. But if the same amounts of people are staying away with and without fireworks what’s the benefit to Disney to spend all that?



I see what you're saying and agree, but part of me is also thinking about the trend they were on pre-closure to squeeze more money out of fewer guests, and how that might be an even more attractive option to them in the covid era. With lower overall crowds, it might be harder to sell dessert parties (I know the only reason I pony up for the HEA one is a guaranteed spot away from the madness in the hub). But it's even harder to sell those TPV rooms at the monorail resorts with no fireworks. It's a delicate cost/benefit analysis to make.

This is also why I think they want to figure out CL amenities sooner rather than later, and why I think VIP tours just got announced, first and before any other upcharge thing.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Mit88 said:


> But what condescending things will people here say towards Tri-State area residents still planning to go to Florida if the Tri-State area is subtracted from the banned list? I dont know if I’m ready for it to be peaceful.
> 
> In all seriousness, I doubt NY/NJ/CT is subtracted. Maybe Texas, California and Arizona are added


I have made my thoughts on mandatory quarantines well known on this thread. I hope no ones trip has to be effected or cancelled because of them. I am going from the tri-stare area on the 19th either way.


----------



## Mal6586

hertamaniac said:


> Governor DeSantis press conference to be at 12:45 PM (or likely delayed), today.
> 
> Live streams:
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/
> https://www.wftv.com/news/gov-desan...ajor-announcement/EVAYPVEYCVA55NBXTSKF3L7JD4/
> https://www.wftv.com/live-event-2/


Please oh please don’t quarantine me 3 days before we leave. My area of Mississippi isn’t crazy, and I’ve never had the option to work from home so I’ve been working this whole time, and I really just need my 5 days of magic!


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> I see what you're saying and agree, but part of me is also thinking about the trend they were on pre-closure to squeeze more money out of fewer guests, and how that might be an even more attractive option to them in the covid era. With lower overall crowds, it might be harder to sell dessert parties (I know the only reason I pony up for the HEA one is a guaranteed spot away from the madness in the hub). But it's even harder to sell those TPV views at the monorail resorts with no fireworks. It's a delicate cost/benefit analysis to make.
> 
> This is also why I think they want to figure out CL amenities sooner rather than later, and why I think VIP tours just got announced, first and before any other upcharge thing.



There you go being all logical again.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Does anyone know a live stream on YouTube right now?



That Crazy Disney Lady.  She will be on all day today and will be streaming from the other parks over the next few days.


----------



## johnnyr

The page was updated today at 10:41 AM. Nothing new about the Tri state area.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> But what condescending things will people here say towards Tri-State area residents still planning to go to Florida if the Tri-State area is subtracted from the banned list? I dont know if I’m ready for it to be peaceful.
> 
> In all seriousness, I doubt NY/NJ/CT is subtracted. Maybe Texas, California and Arizona are added



I don’t care what state you’re from, if you’re breaking quarantine I feel that same negative way about “you” (general). If they lift if for those states, great. Hope those people have fun and safe trips.

I think quarantines are just another rule that need to be followed, similar to masks, and if you’re (general you, again) unwilling to follow you shouldn’t travel. On both ends. It’s not some personal grudge against tri state residents lol.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> She was just being extra cautious, and I don’t believe she was wearing 3 masks the entire day, I’m not entirely sure she even said she was wearing 3 masks at all.
> 
> I’m positive making this trip wasnt easy for her, or her husband to allow her to make. But its her job, and she loves Disney enough that she was willing to take the risk, but on her own terms. This is a very, very historic moment for the Disney parks. Theres a good chance that most people wont experience Disney the way it is yesterday, today, or tomorrow. If you know that you have the ability to take enough precautions to make it acceptable enough to make the trip, then you’re probably going to go, or at least think about it.





Anna_Sh said:


> I’ve actually seen people wearing the two masks.  My doctor told me she wears puts a surgical mask inside her more attractive and more comfortable cloth mask—kind of like a filter.


Layering masks does not act like a filter.  For a mask to offer any protection air has to flow through the mask.  The more layers you apply the harder it is for air to flow through the mask.  Since a mask does not seal on the face like a respirator, wearing multiple masks causes the air flow to shift from through the mask to sides of the mask and the air  you are breathing completely avoids passing through the mask at all.  It puts yourself and all other park guests at greater risk.


----------



## Mfowler7828

johnnyr said:


> The page was updated today at 10:41 AM. Nothing new about the Tri state area.


Page updates everyday at that time. When they post new daily Covid numbers. I’m sure if anything changes with the quarantine restrictions DeSantis will announce it.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> But what condescending things will people here say towards Tri-State area residents still planning to go to Florida if the Tri-State area is subtracted from the banned list? I dont know if I’m ready for it to be peaceful.
> 
> In all seriousness, I doubt NY/NJ/CT is subtracted. Maybe Texas, California and Arizona are added


 
I think you may be right. 

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> I see what you're saying and agree, but part of me is also thinking about the trend they were on pre-closure to squeeze more money out of fewer guests, and how that might be an even more attractive option to them in the covid era. With lower overall crowds, it might be harder to sell dessert parties (I know the only reason I pony up for the HEA one is a guaranteed spot away from the madness in the hub). But it's even harder to sell those TPV rooms at the monorail resorts with no fireworks. It's a delicate cost/benefit analysis to make.
> 
> This is also why I think they want to figure out CL amenities sooner rather than later, and why I think VIP tours just got announced, first and before any other upcharge thing.



Right I think it just comes down to money. If there’s money to be made adding nighttime entertainment back in, there will be a safe way figured out to do it. If not, I think they stay gone longer.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Fireworks aren’t parades. Most theme parks have fireworks. Very few theme parks have parades. They build nighttime shows based around fireworks. HEA doesnt work as a light show. The light show compliments the fireworks.


Exactly, Disney isn't able to charge premiums on thousands of hotel rooms because they have a parade view.  Fireworks might be expensive, but they generate much more income for Disney than they cost.  They will bring them back as soon as they believe they can do it in a way that won't create problems for them.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Cases up in Florida but positivity rate way down to 12.7!!! That’s really good news!!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t care what state you’re from, if you’re breaking quarantine I feel that same negative way about “you” (general). If they lift if for those states, great. Hope those people have fun and safe trips.
> 
> I think quarantines are just another rule that need to be followed, similar to masks, and if you’re (general you, again) unwilling to follow you shouldn’t travel. On both ends. It’s not some personal grudge against tri state residents lol.



I’d rather welcome someone from a banned state that is willing to comply with all of the rules as in wearing a mask, staying distant, etc than someone from my own state that had the reaction the AP holder did yesterday when the CM told them they couldnt walk around the entire park without a mask on just because they had a bottle of water in their hands. The way NY/NJ residents seem to be viewed on here is what people saw from the cast of Jersey Shore. Sorry to break it to you (general you), we’re not all disrespectful jabroni’s

Up here, we wear masks when we’re told to. We dont throw hissy fits when the governor makes it a mandate.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Right I think it just comes down to money. If there’s money to be made adding nighttime entertainment back in, there will be a safe way figured out to do it. If not, I think they stay gone longer.


They could always limit the schedule - maybe only fireworks once every 2 or 3 days.

I'm sure there will be significant cuts though.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mal6586 said:


> Please oh please don’t quarantine me 3 days before we leave. My area of Mississippi isn’t crazy, and I’ve never had the option to work from home so I’ve been working this whole time, and I really just need my 5 days of magic!



I think quite a few of us will be watching (and immediately posting) any relevant updates.  I don't want to speculate when we're within an hour or so.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I’d rather welcome someone from a banned state that is willing to comply with all of the rules as in wearing a mask, staying distant, etc than someone from my own state that had the reaction the AP holder did yesterday when the CM told them they couldnt walk around the entire park without a mask on just because they had a bottle of water in their hands. The way NY/NJ residents seem to be viewed on here is what people saw from the cast of Jersey Shore. Sorry to break it to you (general you), we’re not all disrespectful jabroni’s



I think you’re reading way too far into it. It’s not about the states in question at all, at least for me. And I definitely don’t think everyone is running around acting like Snooki or the situation, lol.

Follow the rules in place for travel, or don’t travel. I would harshly judge Canadians who are breaking rules to go right now, and I know we are good people .


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Question IF it happens - If our state is not on the list (Missouri) but our connection is (Texas) would it apply to us since we are flying from that state when we arrive?


----------



## Disneysoule

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Question IF it happens - If our state is not on the list (Missouri) but our connection is (Texas) would it apply to us since we are flying from that state when we arrive?


I don't believe so, I think you would be ok


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think you’re reading way too far into it. It’s not about the states in question at all, at least for me. And I definitely don’t think everyone is running around acting like Snooki or the situation, lol.
> 
> Follow the rules in place for travel, or don’t travel. I would harshly judge Canadians who are breaking rules to go right now, and I know we are good people .



But for every one person thats being honest, there are 150 that aren’t saying anything. If you think I’m the only one in the tri-state area that has a plan in place, then theres a bridge in Brooklyn I’d like to sell you. Doesnt make it wrong or right, but if I had never said anything in the first place, no one here would know.


----------



## Farro

I'm going to disturb all of you...

We rarely watch fireworks or parades, so I have no opinion on this.


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> Cases up in Florida but positivity rate way down to 12.7!!! That’s really good news!!



They were 10 shy of the record, nearly 11.5k.  A record was set for new hospitalizations, Miami-Dade had a 33.5% pop. Great news.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mfowler7828 said:


> Cases up in Florida but positivity rate way down to 12.7!!! That’s really good news!!


They had over 95,000 test results.  I think that’s the most I’ve seen.  Fortunately for Floridians everyone is allowed to be tested.  Thanks for the update


----------



## SoShiny

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Question IF it happens - If our state is not on the list (Missouri) but our connection is (Texas) would it apply to us since we are flying from that state when we arrive?


We connect through Dallas, so I hope not, but that has been the case for people with connections in the tri-state area. IF Texas were added to the list, I think the question would be "have you been in TX in the last two weeks".


----------



## Farro

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> They had over 95,000 test results.  I think that’s the most I’ve seen.  Fortunately for Floridians everyone is allowed to be tested.  Thanks for the update



That's so many tests!!! I think the most we've had (Illinois) is 36,000-ish.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> I'm going to disturb all of you...
> 
> We rarely watch fireworks or parades, so I have no opinion on this.


We don’t either.  During the parade we’d hit the rides that had longer lines taking advantage of people leaving to watch the parades.


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> I’d rather welcome someone from a banned state that is willing to comply with all of the rules as in wearing a mask, staying distant, etc than someone from my own state that had the reaction the AP holder did yesterday when the CM told them they couldnt walk around the entire park without a mask on just because they had a bottle of water in their hands. The way NY/NJ residents seem to be viewed on here is what people saw from the cast of Jersey Shore. Sorry to break it to you (general you), we’re not all disrespectful jabroni’s
> 
> Up here, we wear masks when we’re told to. We dont throw hissy fits when the governor makes it a mandate.



Agree, I think some people tend to view NY as just Manhattan.  In reality, many residents from NJ and CT commute into the city so the potential for a CT resident to get the virus and bring it to FL could be more than someone from Syracuse or Buffalo.  NY is a huge state (as you well know haha).


----------



## Brianstl

BorderTenny said:


> Please don't do that. Even before this virus it was often difficult for people who legitimately need alcohol wipes for diabetic testing and other purposes to find them in the stores.


What area are you in?  For the past two months here alcohol wipes have been available everywhere, they are even selling them at gas stations.  I am not talking about the little wipes that are used for things like diabetic testing.  What I am referring to are the ones that come in packages like baby wipes and are 70%-75% alcohol solution.


----------



## Mfowler7828

Mit88 said:


> But for every one person thats being honest, there are 150 that aren’t saying anything. If you think I’m the only one in the tri-state area that has a plan in place, then theres a bridge in Brooklyn I’d like to sell you. Doesnt make it wrong or right, but if I had never said anything in the first place, no one here would know.


I have clearly stated my plan. And no thanks on the bridge, NYC is to crowded for me.


----------



## Mfowler7828

cakebaker said:


> They were 10 shy of the record, nearly 11.5k.  A record was set for new hospitalizations, Miami-Dade had a 33.5% pop. Great news.


Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but a drop in the positivity rate of over 6% in one day is Great News!


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> I'm going to disturb all of you...
> 
> We rarely watch fireworks or parades, so I have no opinion on this.



I love them, and tbh wandering over to Pineapple Lanai to get a dole whip and watch the fireworks from the beach and then go back to the room is a huge reason why I love staying at the Poly. It's a huge draw of that resort specifically and that's why I think they will come back as soon as Disney figures out a way to do them that's feasible from a safety standpoint.

The only nighttime entertainment I'm really worried about is the Electrical Water Pageant. I enjoy it a lot but that's exactly the kind of nighttime show I would see falling victim to cost cutting, just quietly not coming back with everything else. It would be a real bummer to me too considering it's a piece of vintage WDW.


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> Agree, I think some people tend to view NY as just Manhattan.  In reality, many residents from NJ and CT commute into the city so the potential for a CT resident to get the virus and bring it to FL could be more than someone from Syracuse or Buffalo.  NY is a huge state (as you well know haha).



There are cities and counties that ive never heard of in NY, and I’ve lived here for 22 of my 32 years alive. My county has had no more than 75 new cases in the last 50 days. But because we all live in NYC apparently, we’re all infected, all of us are guaranteed to contract the virus while in Florida, and none of us are willing to quarantine when we return, apparently.


----------



## SierraT

Mfowler7828 said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but a drop in the positivity rate of over 6% in one day is Great News!



It is.  It’s also important for people to look at the recovery rate.  Out of 244k cases, 240k recovered.


----------



## Brianstl

Mfowler7828 said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but a drop in the positivity rate of over 6% in one day is Great News!


It is.  It is still really high, but hopefully the beginning of a turnaround.  That we won't know for several more days.


----------



## Farro

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> We don’t either.  During the parade we’d hit the rides that had longer lines taking advantage of people leaving to watch the parades.



Yes, we do that.

We also schedule late dinners during the night fireworks so we can eat during them and miss most of the crowds leaving!


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> I love them, and tbh wandering over to Pineapple Lanai to get a dole whip and watch the fireworks from the beach and then go back to the room is a huge reason why I love staying at the Poly. It's a huge draw of that resort specifically and that's why I think they will come back as soon as Disney figures out a way to do them that's feasible from a safety standpoint.
> 
> The only nighttime entertainment I'm really worried about is the Electrical Water Pageant. I enjoy it a lot but that's exactly the kind of nighttime show I would see falling victim to cost cutting, just quietly not coming back with everything else. It would be a real bummer to me too considering it's a piece of vintage WDW.



Oh I hope they come back too. We may not take the time out to watch, but they certainly are part of the experience.


----------



## Mit88

If I said I was no longer going, no one would believe me anyway. So either we just move on with our lives and accept it, or we keep rehashing the topic and get into the same same repetitive argument but we’re getting nowhere with the guilt trips or explanations


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I thought it would be obvious that I feel people should follow quarantines and feel some sort of way about people who refuse whether or not they tell the truth about doing so online. Of course there are countless more who will quietly break quarantines without announcing it to the world. There are lots of people who think mask mandates are stupid too, and that it’s stupid that Disney is requiring them, but if they don’t like it they don’t need to go. This is the same as far as I’m concerned. 

Im prevented from crossing the border, despite my province having like 3% of the cases EVER that Florida has recorded in one day, and single digit active cases. It is what it is.


----------



## kylenne

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> We don’t either.  During the parade we’d hit the rides that had longer lines taking advantage of people leaving to watch the parades.



I love Festival of Fantasy and try to catch it at least once per trip but I always watched from Frontierland so it would wrap up faster and I could take advantage of beating feet to Big Thunder or Adventureland right after while wait times were still low. It also helped from a navigation standpoint, cause the only bad thing about trying to ride stuff during the parade is half the park is cut off and it's hard to get around.

I also happened to get on Big Thunder during the fireworks once and got some pretty amazing views of them as a happy accident.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The only parade that matters is Spectromagic.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> They had over 95,000 test results.  I think that’s the most I’ve seen.  Fortunately for Floridians everyone is allowed to be tested.  Thanks for the update


 Not sure where your number came from, but the source I read said fewer. 

“Friday's data, which also included 435 more people hospitalized because of COVID-19, came from a total of 64,356 conducted tests.”


----------



## SaintsManiac

kylenne said:


> I love Festival of Fantasy and try to catch it at least once per trip but I always watched from Frontierland so it would wrap up faster and I could take advantage of beating feet to Big Thunder or Adventureland right after while wait times were still low. It also helped from a navigation standpoint, cause the only bad thing about trying to ride stuff during the parade is half the park is cut off and it's hard to get around.
> 
> I also happened to get on Big Thunder during the fireworks once and got some pretty amazing views of them as a happy accident.




Mine Train during the HEA finale is FABULOUS. I timed it perfectly thanks to a tip from Tim Tracker. lol


----------



## woody337

I’m willing to bet Desantis will end up making masks mandatory there. He was urging Disney to reopen. I don’t see him pushing them and then cutting people out of coming


----------



## cakebaker

Mfowler7828 said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic or not but a drop in the positivity rate of over 6% in one day is Great News!


 No, I don’t look at the overall picture as great news. But I limit how much I discuss numbers here, wouldn’t want to rain on the parade too much. There’s another thread to discuss them in detail.


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> Mine Train during the HEA finale is FABULOUS. I timed it perfectly thanks to a tip from Tim Tracker. lol


I love to get on People Mover during HEA. Great views of the castle!


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> Not sarcastic at all. But I limit how much I discuss numbers here, wouldn’t want to rain on the parade too much. There’s another thread to discuss them in detail.




I know you did a complete 180 on this whole thing, but come on now. Ryan has been asking people not to post numbers since this thread started.


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> I love Festival of Fantasy and try to catch it at least once per trip but I always watched from Frontierland so it would wrap up faster and I could take advantage of beating feet to Big Thunder or Adventureland right after while wait times were still low. It also helped from a navigation standpoint, cause the only bad thing about trying to ride stuff during the parade is half the park is cut off and it's hard to get around.
> 
> I also happened to get on Big Thunder during the fireworks once and got some pretty amazing views of them as a happy accident.





SaintsManiac said:


> Mine Train during the HEA finale is FABULOUS. I timed it perfectly thanks to a tip from Tim Tracker. lol



We had that happen on Mine Train our last trip! It was most definitely a happy accident!


----------



## Tbella

Talking to my friend from Miami right now. She thinks Desantis will make masks mandatory in Florida today.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Mine Train during the HEA finale is FABULOUS. I timed it perfectly thanks to a tip from Tim Tracker. lol



Just gotta be careful you’re not on it when the mountain catches fire


----------



## cakebaker

SaintsManiac said:


> I know you did a complete 180 on this whole thing, but come on now. Ryan has been asking people not to post numbers since this thread started.



He asked us not to discuss them to any great extent, not that data couldn’t be posted. And while you didn’t include that portion in quotes, I already said I was moving my discussion of it to the appropriate thread.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Not sure where your number came from, but the source I read said fewer.
> 
> “Friday's data, which also included 435 more people hospitalized because of COVID-19, came from a total of 64,356 conducted tests.”


This is the official state report that came out this morning


http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf 
is the website if anyone would like to see it more clearly and the other data


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> The only parade that matters is Spectromagic.



*"Boo To You" and I would like to chat with you.  *


----------



## SaintsManiac

cakebaker said:


> He asked us not to discuss them to any great extent, not that data couldn’t be posted. And while you didn’t include that portion in quotes, I already said I was moving my discussion of it to the appropriate thread.




Ok. I read this multiple times and don't know what I failed to include in quotes? Did you edit it?

ETA why on earth would this post make someone angry? Lollll


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So annoyed the parks are opening tomorrow and we’re past what a reasonable person would consider early July and surprise surprise, no passholder email.

Here I go on hold.


----------



## Mit88

I’d take the Mickey Starland show being back over any parade.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> So annoyed the parks are opening tomorrow and we’re past what a reasonable person would consider early July and surprise surprise, no passholder email.
> 
> Here I go on hold.



The AP refund vs extension situation is the new “soon”. Except I don’t think “soon” exists this time


----------



## MrsBooch

I thought this was interesting - we all spoke about how we loved the new commercial...this is quite a different interpretation...

https://gizmodo.com/disney-worlds-new-welcome-back-video-looks-like-a-bad-c-1844318650
I didn't see it as satirical at all but I am way biased.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> The AP refund vs extension situation is the new “soon”. Except I don’t think “soon” exists this time



I know they like to play around with technicalities when it comes to seasons and opening things, but dang can’t early July just mean early July?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Leigh L

kylenne said:


> I love Festival of Fantasy and try to catch it at least once per trip but I always watched from Frontierland so it would wrap up faster and I could take advantage of beating feet to Big Thunder or Adventureland right after while wait times were still low. It also helped from a navigation standpoint, cause the only bad thing about trying to ride stuff during the parade is half the park is cut off and it's hard to get around.
> 
> I also happened to get on Big Thunder during the fireworks once and got some pretty amazing views of them as a happy accident.


My first ever ride on Big Thunder was a rainy-ish night. We had a nighttime FP for Splash (after the major downpour) and then ran over to BTMR since no one appeared to be there, it was maybe a 10-minute wait (forgot about fireworks). Fireworks had started right before we loaded. So cool for a first time ride!! (Never was able to time it that way again, lol)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



If we have to have changes remain permanent after this, can $25/$15 Chef Mickey’s breakfast be one??


----------



## Marionnette

MrsBooch said:


> I thought this was interesting - we all spoke about how we loved the new commercial...this is quite a different interpretation...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/disney-worlds-new-welcome-back-video-looks-like-a-bad-c-1844318650
> I didn't see it as satirical at all but I am way biased.


I honestly couldn’t get past the first two paragraphs before I closed out the tab.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I thought this was interesting - we all spoke about how we loved the new commercial...this is quite a different interpretation...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/disney-worlds-new-welcome-back-video-looks-like-a-bad-c-1844318650
> I didn't see it as satirical at all but I am way biased.



obviously this person has never watched a Disney promotional video. Why was this one so important to watch and judge, but not the Shanghai Disneyland promotional reopening video?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know they like to play around with technicalities when it comes to seasons and opening things, but dang can’t early July just mean early July?



Mid-July doesn’t exist. They now have until the 16th of July to tell us that they’ll have our options in early August


----------



## Marionnette

rteetz said:


>


I’d pony up $25 for that. Too bad that just getting to the CR from a non-monorail resort presents such a challenge.


----------



## everreal15

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Question IF it happens - If our state is not on the list (Missouri) but our connection is (Texas) would it apply to us since we are flying from that state when we arrive?



What NY has done up here is if you are passing through a state, driving through or air plane connection, you are okay and not subject to quarantine.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Mid-July doesn’t exist. They now have until the 16th of July to tell us that they’ll have our options in early August



I keep putting off calling because I don’t want to sit on hold again for hours, and I’m going to armchair psychologist myself for a second, I think not so deep down I’m just putting off letting it go. My first world problem for the day, lol.

They were supposed to make this easier with a button to click.


----------



## Anna_Sh

BorderTenny said:


> Please don't do that. Even before this virus it was often difficult for people who legitimately need alcohol wipes for diabetic testing and other purposes to find them in the stores.


Unfortunately, I’m allergic to most hand sanitizers, so it’s the alcohol wipes for me too.  On the plus side, it looks like they’ve ramped up production on them because I’ve seen way more of them in stores than hand sanitizer.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I keep putting off calling because I don’t want to sit on hold again for hours, and I’m going to armchair psychologist myself for a second, I think not so deep down I’m just putting off letting it go. My first world problem for the day, lol.
> 
> They were supposed to make this easier with a button to click.



I never put myself through that (calling any Disney phone line) unless I absolutely have to. I let other people do it for me and pass along the information. If thats you, I’m cool with volunteering you as tribute


----------



## hertamaniac

DeSantis is now live.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Tbella said:


> Talking to my friend from Miami right now. She thinks Desantis will make masks mandatory in Florida today.


As a Floridian, I hope he does.  It’s safer, and it’s starting to get confusing to keep track of which counties require them and which don’t.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I keep putting off calling because I don’t want to sit on hold again for hours, and I’m going to armchair psychologist myself for a second, I think not so deep down I’m just putting off letting it go. My first world problem for the day, lol.
> 
> They were supposed to make this easier with a button to click.


Last time i called,  Monday,  was told they will have more information come tomorrow


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I never put myself through that (calling any Disney phone line) unless I absolutely have to. I let other people do it for me and pass along the information. If thats you, I’m cool with volunteering you as tribute



When I finally do it and make it through hold I promise I’ll share any information, no matter how questionable, phone CM roulette gets me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Last time i called,  Monday,  was told they will have more information come tomorrow



Saturday tomorrow, or Tuesday tomorrow? Please say Saturday, just the excuse I need to not call today


----------



## kylenne

MrsBooch said:


> I thought this was interesting - we all spoke about how we loved the new commercial...this is quite a different interpretation...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/disney-worlds-new-welcome-back-video-looks-like-a-bad-c-1844318650
> I didn't see it as satirical at all but I am way biased.



Kinja's gonna Kinja. Gizmodo is an ex-Gawker network site, I don't think it's surprising at all that this would be their take on it. This is the demographic that pioneered the kind of hipper than thou snark-as-personality that permeates the internet nowadays (I should know as an ex-starred commenter who outgrew that sort of thing found it exhausting). The kind of nostalgia we love and are affected by and that Disney was playing on with that ad is exactly the kind of thing they find schmaltzy and lame. I only find it interesting from the standpoint of how "normies" view the re-opening, and there's no lack of that outside the fan bubble.



rteetz said:


>



Never in my life did I ever think I'd want to hit up Chef Mickey's, 2020 really is wild.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> I thought this was interesting - we all spoke about how we loved the new commercial...this is quite a different interpretation...
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/disney-worlds-new-welcome-back-video-looks-like-a-bad-c-1844318650
> I didn't see it as satirical at all but I am way biased.



Just what the world needs, more hot takes!


----------



## Llama mama

Farro said:


> I'm going to disturb all of you...
> 
> We rarely watch fireworks or parades, so I have no opinion on this.


Us too ! We never watch either!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> When I finally do it and make it through hold I promise I’ll share any information, no matter how questionable, phone CM roulette gets me.



The information you and I seek is not a difficult ask. 

The compensation/options we hope for are also not outlandish or asking of too much. 

I dont want the extension because I wont be able to use it. I dont want to cancel my AP because I want the renewal price, and last I checked you cant purchase new APs right now anyway. 

Just give me the 4 months of refund or just deduct the refund from the renewal price of an AP that runs from Oct2020-Oct2021 and I’ll be completely satisfied


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saturday tomorrow, or Tuesday tomorrow? Please say Saturday, just the excuse I need to not call today


she said once the parks officially reopen


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> she said once the parks officially reopen



YAY! Putting my trust in them for another day


----------



## Anna_Sh

Marionnette said:


> I’d pony up $25 for that. Too bad that just getting to the CR from a non-monorail resort presents such a challenge.


I’ve never eaten there.  Is that a lot cheaper than it used to be?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Anna_Sh said:


> I’ve never eaten there.  Is that a lot cheaper than it used to be?



I think approx. $50 and $60 for breakfast and dinner respectively (including the tax).


----------



## Anna_Sh

Brianstl said:


> Layering masks does not act like a filter.  For a mask to offer any protection air has to flow through the mask.  The more layers you apply the harder it is for air to flow through the mask.  Since a mask does not seal on the face like a respirator, wearing multiple masks causes the air flow to shift from through the mask to sides of the mask and the air  you are breathing completely avoids passing through the mask at all.  It puts yourself and all other park guests at greater risk.


Just reporting what my doctor does...


----------



## pixieprincess925

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think approx. $50 and $60 for breakfast and dinner respectively (including the tax).


Though that was for a character meal.
No character meals right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

pixieprincess925 said:


> Though that was for a character meal.
> No character meals right now.



It was. She asked what it used to cost.


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think approx. $50 and $60 for breakfast and dinner respectively (including the tax).


Wow, I wonder if the price at Biergarten at EPCOT will go down that much...


----------



## yulilin3

Just got a survey about MK experience from yesterday Basically asking if I felt the parks were clean, crowded, security and safety measures, if I felt other guests behavior was positive or negative, if any of the new procedures helped or hindered my experience and desire to return
the only interesting question was asking if I had any impairment climbing stairs, hearing, speaking, hearing.


----------



## Joe in VA

12% positive yesterday for Florida, which is greatly inflated by Miami-Dade numbers. Anyone have Metro Orlando or Orange specific numbers?


----------



## yulilin3

the big announcement from DeSantis is 74 Tesla charging stations


----------



## rteetz

Disney shared this article on Facebook 

https://www.clickorlando.com/theme-...rst-day-back-to-magic-kingdom-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Tbella

Anna_Sh said:


> As a Floridian, I hope he does.  It’s safer, and it’s starting to get confusing to keep track of which counties require them and which don’t.



So disappointing. Doesn't look like he will announce mandatory masks. My friends and family in Florida feel the same as you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tbella said:


> So disappointing. Doesn't look like he will announce mandatory masks. My friends and family in Florida feel the same as you.




So many governors unwilling to do so. I want to think it's because they feel they can't enforce it, but it always feels like they are just playing politics.


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

yulilin3 said:


> the big announcement from DeSantis is 74 Tesla charging stations


thankfully, was very afraid with the hotline rumours about expanding the state quarantines. I cannot handle that hitting less than a week out for our trip


----------



## everreal15

yulilin3 said:


> the big announcement from DeSantis is 74 Tesla charging stations



I'm sure this was something that everyone was really waiting for...


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> So many governors unwilling to do so. I want to think it's because they feel they can't enforce it, but it always feels like they are just playing politics.



This

I'm fairly certain Ohio's gov did, and like 4  head police sheriff in the counties,  came out and said whatever we're not going to enforce it


----------



## yulilin3

he just finished talking and said he will have an update tomorrow about more "next steps"


----------



## AmberMV

Nothing special about DeSantis press conference.  It's done, he'll have another one tomorrow.


----------



## hertamaniac

And tomorrow some more "next steps" from DeSantis.  I think it will be an interesting day, tomorrow.


----------



## Dulcee

SaintsManiac said:


> So many governors unwilling to do so. I want to think it's because they feel they can't enforce it, but it always feels like they are just playing politics.


Unfortunately it is hard to enforce. We are 100% team everyone wear a mask. But when NC made its mask announcement my police officer husband groaned, not because of wearing them, he already does, but because he knew the calls for non mask compliance would start and further complicate his already very complicated job.


----------



## wareagle57

I guess at this point I’m just going to show up tomorrow and hope they are letting APs fill the availability from the other buckets at AK. If they seriously aren’t going to allow for that, then our APs are now worthless. Zero availability in July now. Almost no Saturday availability all of August and September, and I’m sure as we get closer it will go away completely. Basically you can go for 3 days every other month if something doesn’t change. I have faith it will.


----------



## osufeth24

wareagle57 said:


> I guess at this point I’m just going to show up tomorrow and hope they are letting APs fill the availability from the other buckets at AK. If they seriously aren’t going to allow for that, then our APs are now worthless. Zero availability in July now. Almost no Saturday availability all of August and September, and I’m sure as we get closer it will go away completely. Basically you can go for 3 days every other month if something doesn’t change. I have faith it will.



agreed.  It's annoying


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Has anyone heard anymore about the opening of the walkway from Contemporary or resort monorail running?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Dulcee said:


> Unfortunately it is hard to enforce. We are 100% team everyone wear a mask. But when NC made its mask announcement my police officer husband groaned, not because of wearing them, he already does, but because he knew the calls for non mask compliance would start and further complicate his already very complicated job.




Oh I know. I live in an area where everyone thinks it's an infringement on their rights and freedoms. I just hoped that people would think about their neighbors and want to protect each other. I was way wrong, unfortunately.


----------



## LSUmiss

Well I’ll already be in FL by the time he has his press conference tomorrow if he announces any new travel restrictions so I’m not worrying about if I’m already there.
And I feel like you need to masks in your own state before you restrict other ppl from coming in.


----------



## Lewisc

MrsBooch said:


> I do not recall that being there previously. Also I am not suggesting to skirt rules AT ALL - but how would one begin to enforce this?
> 
> Are the disposable masks made with two layers?


The single layer bandana style masks are not effective.




Brianstl said:


> Layering masks does not act like a filter.  For a mask to offer any protection air has to flow through the mask.  The more layers you apply the harder it is for air to flow through the mask.  Since a mask does not seal on the face like a respirator, wearing multiple masks causes the air flow to shift from through the mask to sides of the mask and the air  you are breathing completely avoids passing through the mask at all.  It puts yourself and all other park guests at greater risk.


Sometimes a regular 3 ply mask is put on top of a N95 mask. N95 mask protects the wearer and the disposable outer mask protects others. Used in medical settings if there is a need to stretch supply of N95 masks.


anthony2k7 said:


> They could always limit the schedule - maybe only fireworks once every 2 or 3 days.
> 
> I'm sure there will be significant cuts though.


Maybe limit them to nights which have an extra cost event.


----------



## kylenne

dancergirlsmom said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about the opening of the walkway from Contemporary or resort monorail running?



Walkway was open yesterday, and IIRC resort monorail should be running starting tomorrow but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Duck143

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> They had over 95,000 test results.  I think that’s the most I’ve seen.  Fortunately for Floridians everyone is allowed to be tested.  Thanks for the update


Anyone can go get a test in FL.  Kids included?  Is it easy to find a testing spot?


----------



## princesscinderella

Brianstl said:


> It is.  It is still really high, but hopefully the beginning of a turnaround.  That we won't know for several more days.


I live in Broward County and the hospitals are definitely getting busier and elective procedures are postponed right now.  But the daily positive numbers are so out of whack because they are reporting that some of the labs are so backed up that people are not getting their results even after waiting three weeks.  Yes there’s definitely a spike but it’s the hospital numbers that are most important not the number of positives, as the lag is so bad.


----------



## Brianstl

kylenne said:


> Kinja's gonna Kinja. Gizmodo is an ex-Gawker network site, I don't think it's surprising at all that this would be their take on it. This is the demographic that pioneered the kind of hipper than thou snark-as-personality that permeates the internet nowadays (I should know as an ex-starred commenter who outgrew that sort of thing found it exhausting). The kind of nostalgia we love and are affected by and that Disney was playing on with that ad is exactly the kind of thing they find schmaltzy and lame. I only find it interesting from the standpoint of how "normies" view the re-opening, and there's no lack of that outside the fan bubble.


----------



## RWinNOLA

LSUmiss said:


> Well I’ll already be in FL by the time he has his press conference tomorrow if he announces any new travel restrictions so I’m not worrying about if I’m already there.
> And I feel like you need to masks in your own state before you restrict other ppl from coming in.



We arrive Monday.  The speculation is very nerve racking with numbers in LA also increasing.


----------



## mwoody19671967

Dulcee said:


> Unfortunately it is hard to enforce. We are 100% team everyone wear a mask. But when NC made its mask announcement my police officer husband groaned, not because of wearing them, he already does, but because he knew the calls for non mask compliance would start and further complicate his already very complicated job.


Tell your Husband THANK YOU FOR HIS SERVICE!!! Also, thank you to you for the support I know you as a spouse for a police officer give every day and night!


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> I guess at this point I’m just going to show up tomorrow and hope they are letting APs fill the availability from the other buckets at AK. If they seriously aren’t going to allow for that, then our APs are now worthless. Zero availability in July now. Almost no Saturday availability all of August and September, and I’m sure as we get closer it will go away completely. Basically you can go for 3 days every other month if something doesn’t change. I have faith it will.


Like just show up like at the gate? Not sure that’s a good idea as I’m sure they’ve already staffed accordingly for park reservations. Highly doubt they’re changing availability on the fly right now.


----------



## StitchesGr8Fan

princesscinderella said:


> I live in Broward County and the hospitals are definitely getting busier and elective procedures are postponed right now.  But the daily positive numbers are so out of whack because they are reporting that some of the labs are so backed up that people are not getting their results even after waiting three weeks.  Yes there’s definitely a spike but it’s the hospital numbers that are most important not the number of positives, as the lag is so bad.


Are they diverting non-COVID patients to other hospitals? Someone said that there are clean hospitals (no COVID patients) and then hospitals with only CoVId patients, and when they say ICU beds are full it is only at COVID hospitals.


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> We arrive Monday.  The speculation is very nerve racking with numbers in LA also increasing.


I know . Today we were back down to 10% positive rate so hoping it gets even lower. I’m assuming once we are there, if it changes it is what it is?
I actually think these things hurt the states who do them more than it helps b/c ppl will still sneak & then lie so it makes contact tracing harder.


----------



## princesscinderella

StitchesGr8Fan said:


> Are they diverting non-COVID patients to other hospitals? Someone said that there are clean hospitals (no COVID patients) and then hospitals with only CoVId patients, and when they say ICU beds are full it is only at COVID hospitals.


The hospitals all have Covid patients.  What you are referring to is the nursing homes.  There are designated Covid ones so we don’t have the tragedy of what happened in NY.  My good friend is an ICU nurse at one of our biggest hospitals and they have designated Covid floors in addition to the patients that are ICU care.  The patients with Covid have been younger so that’s why we have not seen the spike in death numbers.  Unfortunately the numbers grow exponentially which is why we all have to do our part to keep others safe.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/di...ronavirus-epidemiologist-disaster-1234703022/


> Dr. Anne Rimoin, a professor of epidemiology at the UCLA Fielding School of Public Health and the leader of the UCLA COVID-19 Rapid Response Initiative, says it is a “terrible idea to be opening right now,” particularly as the number of coronavirus cases are surging in Florida. The state, which as of Thursday recorded 232,718 coronavirus cases and over 4,000 deaths so far, recently extended the state of emergency for another 60 days.
> “There are several hospitals that are running out of beds in Florida, with health workers warning that there are not going to be enough ventilators and enough rooms, and cases in the state are breaking new records daily,” said Rimoin. “Moving forward with reopening, I think, is inviting disaster. I’m not sure that’s what the world is looking for right now.”


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Duck143 said:


> Anyone can go get a test in FL.  Kids included?  Is it easy to find a testing spot?


You have to be at least 18.  There are many testing sites available.  Some you have to make an appointment for but others are walk up, bike up or drive up.   You do not have to have symptoms.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Duck143 said:


> Anyone can go get a test in FL.  Kids included?  Is it easy to find a testing spot?


You have to be at least 18.  There are many testing sites available.  Some you have to make an appointment for but others are walk up, bike up or drive up.   You do not have to have symptoms.


----------



## MrsBooch

kylenne said:


> Kinja's gonna Kinja. Gizmodo is an ex-Gawker network site, I don't think it's surprising at all that this would be their take on it. This is the demographic that pioneered the kind of hipper than thou snark-as-personality that permeates the internet nowadays (I should know as an ex-starred commenter who outgrew that sort of thing found it exhausting). The kind of nostalgia we love and are affected by and that Disney was playing on with that ad is exactly the kind of thing they find schmaltzy and lame. I only find it interesting from the standpoint of how "normies" view the re-opening, and there's no lack of that outside the fan bubble.



Ahhh i see - I didn't know any of this or the background but it makes sense. It was on my "news to catch up on" today and I just thought huh - that's definitely an opinion...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You have to be at least 18.  There are many testing sites available.  Some you have to make an appointment for but others are walk up, bike up or drive up.   You do not have to have symptoms.



Just putting this out there. We found out that for travel purposes in our state only the traveling adults had to test. Basically the kids in the party legally piggyback. Makes no epidemiological sense to me and I might not agree with it but it does mean that I don’t need to find someone to test the kids on our way home. This was not an easy thing to discover and was buried in our state’s rules so it may be worthwhile for others to do some digging before scrambling to find someplace to test anyone under 18 without symptoms.


----------



## kylenne

MrsBooch said:


> Ahhh i see - I didn't know any of this or the background but it makes sense. It was on my "news to catch up on" today and I just thought huh - that's definitely an opinion...



Yeah, it's definitely one of those "consider the source" types of things, even with their tech coverage (which is what they're mainly known for). I only read  io9 on there, which is the sci-fi blog.


----------



## everreal15

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/di...ronavirus-epidemiologist-disaster-1234703022/



Everyone is going to have their take on Disney reopening. When you choose that image at the top of the article you are immediately telling readers...this is what Disney is opening back up to. Regardless of what the rest of the article says for guidelines, changes and interviews with employees or other experts. 

Your narritive is already decided in that opening image. If they had an image that could easily be found from any of this weeks operations I would give them more credit. But it was an interesting read. Not saying they are giving any bad information. Everything is up in the air right now and I understand people being critical of Disney. But it just bothers me coming from a graphic design background when they choose to set the tone immediately with the leading image like this. 

Sorry just had to rant a little bit.


----------



## Brianstl

It appears the MK and AK are less crowded today than yesterday.


----------



## Duck143

WonderlandisReality said:


> Just putting this out there. We found out that for travel purposes in our state only the traveling adults had to test. Basically the kids in the party legally piggyback. Makes no epidemiological sense to me and I might not agree with it but it does mean that I don’t need to find someone to test the kids on our way home. This was not an easy thing to discover and was buried in our state’s rules so it may be worthwhile for others to do some digging before scrambling to find someplace to test anyone under 18 without symptoms.


What State, if you dont mind me asking?    Ours says if we test negative. We dont need to quarantine.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

kylenne said:


> Walkway was open yesterday, and IIRC resort monorail should be running starting tomorrow but don't quote me on that.


Thank you.  We are going in a couple of weeks and was hoping it would be open by then.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Duck143 said:


> What State, if you dont mind me asking?    Ours says if we test negative. We dont need to quarantine.


Maine. Same thing. It’s quarantine or negative test. In the fine print the test is only needed for 18+


----------



## dreamit

I’m on DME!!!    We flew in on Delta and it was so civilized. Everyone wearing masks and being courteous. All middle seats were empty.  MCO was deserted. Including us, there are four groups on our DME. We were assigned a specific row, and we’re distanced from other groups. While on DME, I called the resort front desk to see if it would be possible to change our room assignment (already had received text notification). They took down my number and called a few minutes later and were able to accommodate my request. I am so happy and excited to be back. I’m sure I’ll cry when we arrive at the resort.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> It appears the MK and AK are less crowded today than yesterday.


it's been raining off and on all day, maybe some people decided not to go?


----------



## charmed59

Joe in VA said:


> 12% positive yesterday for Florida, which is greatly inflated by Miami-Dade numbers. Anyone have Metro Orlando or Orange specific numbers?


Orange Co was 10.1%


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

SaintsManiac said:


> So many governors unwilling to do so. I want to think it's because they feel they can't enforce it, but it always feels like they are just playing politics.


Today our governor had a press conference (SC/McMaster) and someone asked him why he wouldn't issue a mandate.  The guys said that his daughter probably wouldn't put on a mask if the governor just suggested it, but if he mandated she would.  McMaster said, "Can't YOU just tell her to put a mask on?"  I had to LOL.  Everybody wants to punt.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Dulcee said:


> Unfortunately it is hard to enforce. We are 100% team everyone wear a mask. But when NC made its mask announcement my police officer husband groaned, not because of wearing them, he already does, but because he knew the calls for non mask compliance would start and further complicate his already very complicated job.



As a fellow NCer please thank your husband for us for all that he does!


----------



## kylenne

Managed to find another AK vlog from the previews today and a couple of interesting takeaways from it: 1) water effects on FoP are turned off, and possibly also the smells 2) a new temporary bird show without the Up characters is playing instead of the Up show, and looks a lot more enjoyable

Also for the 5 of us who enjoy NRJ they're doing 1 party per boat, which is why the line is longer.


----------



## xuxa777

charmed59 said:


> Orange Co was 10.1%


Lowest that it has been in two weeks


----------



## etapi

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You have to be at least 18.  There are many testing sites available.  Some you have to make an appointment for but others are walk up, bike up or drive up.   You do not have to have symptoms.


There are still places in South Florida, such as CVS, which are restricting tests to those with symptoms, doctors’ orders, or other qualified groups.


----------



## BrianR

kylenne said:


> Managed to find another AK vlog from the previews today and a couple of interesting takeaways from it: 1) water effects on FoP are turned off, and possibly also the smells 2) a new temporary bird show without the Up characters is playing instead of the Up show, and looks a lot more enjoyable
> 
> Also for the 5 of us who enjoy NRJ they're doing 1 party per boat, which is why the line is longer.


That's interesting, since water effects were on earlier in the week at FoP during CM previews.  Interesting to see if that's just a "for the day" change or an operational change based on results from earlier in the week?


----------



## kylenne

BrianR said:


> That's interesting, since water effects were on earlier in the week at FoP during CM previews.  Interesting to see if that's just a "for the day" change or an operational change based on results from earlier in the week?



Definitely something to look for on Saturday for sure.

Here's the vlog

                 My First Visit Back To Disney's Animal Kingdom! + These Are NOT ALLOWED At Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Managed to find another AK vlog from the previews today and a couple of interesting takeaways from it: 1) water effects on FoP are turned off, and possibly also the smells 2*) a new temporary bird show without the Up characters is playing instead of the Up show, and looks a lot more enjoyable*
> 
> Also for the 5 of us who enjoy NRJ they're doing 1 party per boat, which is why the line is longer.



Addition by subtraction scenario


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Addition by subtraction scenario



Same as losing that terribad first preshow on FoP. I love that ride to death but uh...lame


----------



## vinotinto

kylenne said:


> Same as losing that terribad first preshow on FoP. I love that ride to death but uh...lame


You don't want to have those Pandoran parasites removed?


----------



## Katrina Y

Does anyone know where the mask free zones are located at AK?


----------



## Duck143

WonderlandisReality said:


> Maine. Same thing. It’s quarantine or negative test. In the fine print the test is only needed for 18+


I'm looking through RI site and can't find anything about under 18.  I'll keep looking though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> Same as losing that terribad first preshow on FoP. I love that ride to death but uh...lame



That room is so awkward. I wish they would have just given us more queue, lol.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

vinotinto said:


> You don't want to have those Pandoran parasites removed?


Uh....we didn't quite get them all....let's try that again.


----------



## Aimeedyan

rteetz said:


>



Welp, just switched my Wave breakfast to this in a couple of weeks. I was in the "never Chef Mickey's" camp but for the food options/variety, we're going to give it a try.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think we have established I am not a basketball person but I am loving this random Disney/NBA content making its way to twitter. I don’t even know who these guys are but enjoy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281598193566986240


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think we have established I am not a basketball person but I am loving this random Disney/NBA content making its way to twitter. I don’t even know who these guys are but enjoy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281598193566986240



That's Luka Doncic and Boban Marjanovic!  That's so cute!!!  Did you see the one with the Mavs dancing on their balconies?!

Did you see this one?  




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCbgKU0FNjT/


----------



## kylenne

Katrina Y said:


> Does anyone know where the mask free zones are located at AK?



The vlog I linked had a shot of one but idk where exactly in the park it is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marthasor said:


> That's Luka Doncic and Boban Marjanovic!  That's so cute!!!  Did you see the one with the Mavs dancing on their balconies?!
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbgKU0FNjT/



Yes! Is it sad I’ll probably turn on a game or two in hopes of getting a glimpse of some resort or something at halftime?


----------



## Disney Bobby

I was just told on chat that you can't request a refund for the AP anymore.  Last week someone told me that there wasn't an end date to the refund offer.

Anybody know what's up?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney Bobby said:


> I was just told on chat that you can't request a refund for the AP anymore.  Last week someone told me that there wasn't an end date to the refund offer.
> 
> Anybody know what's up?



That better be an uninformed CM considering one of the few actual pieces of info that came out of Disney said that an email with options was coming early July.


----------



## Disney Bobby

She said an email was coming this month for recovery, but to me that sounds like some type of offers, not a refund.  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> The vlog I linked had a shot of one but idk where exactly in the park it is.


The one on the vlog is the old meet and greet spot for baloo and louie, across from the bird show


----------



## wareagle57

hereforthechurros said:


> Like just show up like at the gate? Not sure that’s a good idea as I’m sure they’ve already staffed accordingly for park reservations. Highly doubt they’re changing availability on the fly right now.



The availability is the 3 buckets combined though. It makes no sense for people with regular park tickets to still be able to book, but not allow APs to take from that unused allotment. And if they do that, and they’ve rendered APs effectively useless for locals, then I can’t adequately express my anger here in an appropriate way


----------



## everreal15

Marthasor said:


> That's Luka Doncic and Boban Marjanovic!  That's so cute!!!  Did you see the one with the Mavs dancing on their balconies?!
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbgKU0FNjT/



This one has definitely been my favorite from yesterday. I was cracking up. 

Glad to see them having fun and making the best of what they have. I know lot of people have opinions about the NBA staying on Disney property and I get that. I got kicked from GDT and I have been looking forward to that since the constructions started when we stayed there. But I'm sure they would much rather be staying in their own homes with their families and keeping their normal routines for the next 2 and a half months then in a hotel (no matter how nice it is). Its just cool seeing them have fun with it.


----------



## casaya95

I feel genuinely sick to my stomach right now. My family and I have put in so much work into this trip and everything feels like it's going right; we leave Wednesday and devastated wouldn't even begin to cover how I would feel if our trip gets cut just 4 days before we leave.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney Bobby said:


> She said an email was coming this month for recovery, but to me that sounds like some type of offers, not a refund.  Maybe I'm wrong.



I hope it’s her that’s wrong, that would be awfully shady if they quietly took away the option without ever giving a deadline.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281629057210372099


----------



## SaintsManiac

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Uh....we didn't quite get them all....let's try that again.


----------



## Jacq7414

casaya95 said:


> I feel genuinely sick to my stomach right now. My family and I have put in so much work into this trip and everything feels like it's going right; we leave Wednesday and devastated wouldn't even begin to cover how I would feel if our trip gets cut just 4 days before we leave.


What happened?


----------



## casaya95

Jacq7414 said:


> What happened?


There are rumors that more states are getting added to Florida travel restrictions. I'm from Louisiana, and we've been on the restriction list and then removed. I just hope we don't get added back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

vinotinto said:


> You don't want to have those Pandoran parasites removed?



Actually feels a bit in bad taste now anyway, right

"Uh oh, looks like you are all infected" - just feels, um, not the best


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281629057210372099


I was wondering why the Italy restaurants weren’t opening.  I wonder if they’ll also expand the offerings in France.  I just want croissants and creme brûlée from the bakery


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> Actually feels a bit in bad taste now anyway, right
> 
> "Uh oh, looks like you are all infected" - just feels, um, not the best


I was there the week before shutdown - and we all chuckled nervously at that moment.


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> The availability is the 3 buckets combined though. It makes no sense for people with regular park tickets to still be able to book, but not allow APs to take from that unused allotment. And if they do that, and they’ve rendered APs effectively useless for locals, then I can’t adequately express my anger here in an appropriate way


Not disagreeing about availability, just saying showing up at the gate to start a fight doesn’t sound like a good idea. If they are allowing walk ups I’m sure that will come out eventually but clearly the advance park reservation system is in place for a reason. 

It does seem like this is a way to cut down on extreme local AP use for a few reasons. At least for now.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> Actually feels a bit in bad taste now anyway, right
> 
> "Uh oh, looks like you are all infected" - just feels, um, not the best



Maybe that's the real reason they're skipping it.

Honestly it wouldn't be nearly as bad if the scientist dude wasn't so awkward. I have that problem with second hand embarassment cringe and that guy sets it off in the worst way. The waving the hands in the air part and getting matched to a space smurf is actually kinda fun.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hope it’s her that’s wrong, that would be awfully shady if they quietly took away the option without ever giving a deadline.



I mean, I did say about a month ago that it wouldn’t surprise me in the least if they did something like this. They don’t want to give money back. They want to give you options that you’d be less likely to take advantage of, like an extension


----------



## only hope

Duck143 said:


> Anyone can go get a test in FL.  Kids included?  Is it easy to find a testing spot?



Government testing is free and available to anyone. Many require appointments. Many places have such high demand that the soonest appointment is 1+ weeks away. Results can take a week or more. Private locations tend to have a shorter wait and higher result turnaround but usually are more restrictive with who can get one, and may not be free. Some CVS locations are now offering drive thru self-swab tests by appointment.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I mean, I did say about a month ago that it wouldn’t surprise me in the least if they did something like this. They don’t want to give money back. They want to give you options that you’d be less likely to take advantage of, like an extension



I would be ecstatic not to take money, be able to freeze, and spend even more in the future


----------



## anthony2k7

wareagle57 said:


> The availability is the 3 buckets combined though. It makes no sense for people with regular park tickets to still be able to book, but not allow APs to take from that unused allotment. And if they do that, and they’ve rendered APs effectively useless for locals, then I can’t adequately express my anger here in an appropriate way


Regular park tickets might be new money for disney though. They've already had the money from most APs. Sad but true.

And if the post a few up above about no more AP refunds is true.... well ouch. Class action lawsuit coming disneys way I suspect.


----------



## Joe in VA

Did a CVS test in VA and results took 15 days, would not recommend. Very very hard to get tested here.


----------



## Jothmas

Brianstl said:


> Layering masks does not act like a filter.  For a mask to offer any protection air has to flow through the mask.  The more layers you apply the harder it is for air to flow through the mask.  Since a mask does not seal on the face like a respirator, wearing multiple masks causes the air flow to shift from through the mask to sides of the mask and the air  you are breathing completely avoids passing through the mask at all.  It puts yourself and all other park guests at greater risk.


That's a good point about breathing through the material. Another problem is people wearing a mask on just the tip of their nose, leaving a gap on either side of their nose between their cheek and the mask. If you wear glasses and they fog up, it shows that your breath is going up through the gap instead of out the fabric. If a mask is high enough and there is no gap, glasses don't fog.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> The availability is the 3 buckets combined though. It makes no sense for people with regular park tickets to still be able to book, but not allow APs to take from that unused allotment. And if they do that, and they’ve rendered APs effectively useless for locals, then I can’t adequately express my anger here in an appropriate way


Please keep me posted.  I agree,  they have a certain number of bookable spots,  they should open the pool to others if a certain group doesn't take them all


----------



## woody337

casaya95 said:


> There are rumors that more states are getting added to Florida travel restrictions. I'm from Louisiana, and we've been on the restriction list and then removed. I just hope we don't get added back.


Where is this rumor coming from? I havent seen anything about that. I'm from NC and we are supposed to go down next Friday night


----------



## casaya95

woody337 said:


> Where is this rumor coming from? I havent seen anything about that. I'm from NC and we are supposed to go down next Friday night


Others are saying it came from a TPAS thread, as well as others saying that they have been told that some states will be added and some states will be deleted. From who, I am not sure.


----------



## wareagle57

anthony2k7 said:


> Regular park tickets might be new money for disney though. They've already had the money from most APs. Sad but true.
> 
> And if the post a few up above about no more AP refunds is true.... well ouch. Class action lawsuit coming disneys way I suspect.



Yes, but if no one buys them and they don’t reach their new capacity then there is no reason not to allow APs to fill those spots. Contrary to popular belief, we do spend money in the parks. 3 visits a month is not acceptable when you paid for 30. Especially considering the different tiers of AP are now essentially removed. Platinum APs can’t go any more often than weekday select.


----------



## RWinNOLA

casaya95 said:


> There are rumors that more states are getting added to Florida travel restrictions. I'm from Louisiana, and we've been on the restriction list and then removed. I just hope we don't get added back.



Same boat as you.  We leave Monday. At this point, it would be totally arbitrary for DiSantis to start adding states to the list so close to opening.  Florida is a hot spot.  He is allowing theme parks to open with protective measures in place.  To add a bunch of states to the list the weekend of reopening will just lead to a ton of people ignoring the rules and punish a handful of otherwise healthy people that actually want to follow rules.


----------



## Brianstl

Marthasor said:


> That's Luka Doncic and Boban Marjanovic!  That's so cute!!!  Did you see the one with the Mavs dancing on their balconies?!
> 
> Did you see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCbgKU0FNjT/


Big fan of the water bottle sound board


----------



## casaya95

RWinNOLA said:


> Same boat as you.  We leave Monday. At this point, it would be totally arbitrary for DiSantis to start adding states to the list so close to opening.  Florida is a hot spot.  He is allowing theme parks to open with protective measures in place.  To add a bunch of states to the list the weekend of reopening will just lead to a ton of people ignoring the rules and punish a handful of otherwise healthy people that actually want to follow rules.


Exactly. Even though we are now past the 7 day window, I would assume they would have to refund us if we can't go due to governmental restrictions? Not that that's any better, because we won't be able to go back until 2022, but it would be extra bad if we didn't get refunded fully.


----------



## jenjersnap

I booked Via Napoli the day in park adrs opened. 



rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281629057210372099


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> Yes, but I’d no one buys them and they don’t reach their new capacity then there is no reason not to allow APs to fill those spots. Contrary to popular belief, we do spend money in the parks. 3 visits a month is not acceptable when you paid for 30. Especially considering the different tiers of AP are now essentially removed. Platinum APs can’t go any more often than weekday select.



I really think even with the extensions given, they should still give a discount percentage back to the top tier AP's. Like bring Platinums down to Gold cost, Gold to silver, etc.

What about platinum plus APs? They should definitely be brought down a tier in terms of cost.


----------



## Randy Miller

jsbowl16 said:


> My wife showed me this video put to some head banging music and it was hilarious. Someone commented that he must have had a little too much sasparilla.





Joe in VA said:


> Did a CVS test in VA and results took 15 days, would not recommend. Very very hard to get tested here.


Agreed! VERY hard to get tested here in Ohio!! We have had 2 times that we were all exposed to someone who was in direct contact with an individual that was positive and we were told not to test! I’m not sure HOW you get a test!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> Yes, but I’d no one buys them and they don’t reach their new capacity then there is no reason not to allow APs to fill those spots. Contrary to popular belief, we do spend money in the parks. 3 visits a month is not acceptable when you paid for 30. Especially considering the different tiers of AP are now essentially removed. Platinum APs can’t go any more often than weekday select.


No one paid for 30 days a month. AP was never guaranteed as 365 day usage. But I do agree they need to address the 3 day limit at some point.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would be ecstatic not to take money, be able to freeze, and spend even more in the future



If they say you can choose the 4 month extension whenever you choose to, but it still has to be consecutive months, like you can’t say “ok I choose May 2021, October 2021, March 2022, and September 2022”, id be all for that. I’d choose June-October 2021 without hesitation. But that will never happen


----------



## Dulcee

casaya95 said:


> Exactly. Even though we are now past the 7 day window, I would assume they would have to refund us if we can't go due to governmental restrictions? Not that that's any better, because we won't be able to go back until 2022, but it would be extra bad if we didn't get refunded fully.


Refund policy through Disney right now is up to the day you check in, I believe.


----------



## hereforthechurros

dlavender said:


> I really think even with the extensions given, they should still give a discount percentage back to the top tier AP's. Like bring Platinums down to Gold cost, Gold to silver, etc.
> 
> What about platinum plus APs? They should definitely be brought down a tier in terms of cost.


They're definitely going to have to address this at some point.


----------



## dlavender

hereforthechurros said:


> They're definitely going to have to address this at some point.



I honestly don't think they will.

I think they feel like you either take the refund or move forward at your own will knowing the restrictions. 

I don't agree with it, but that's what I think their reasoning is. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## hereforthechurros

dlavender said:


> I honestly don't think they will.
> 
> I think they feel like you either take the refund or move forward at your own will knowing the restrictions.
> 
> I don't agree with it, but that's what I think their reasoning is.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong.


I don’t know if it will be in terms of refunds or anything... but they can’t keep calling them annual passes at the current price points if they’re going to cap days and not allowing hopping.


----------



## Mit88

Let’s be honest, AP holders have been VERY accepting of no park hopping even though that’s a big reason people buy their passes. Obviously there’s some people that want to be compensated for the lack of hopping, but for the most part, people have been OK with it. And I haven’t seen anyone asking for anything outrageous as compensation. And yet so far they’ve been offering less than fair imo


----------



## vinotinto

wareagle57 said:


> I guess at this point I’m just going to show up tomorrow and hope they are letting APs fill the availability from the other buckets at AK. If they seriously aren’t going to allow for that, then our APs are now worthless. Zero availability in July now. Almost no Saturday availability all of August and September, and I’m sure as we get closer it will go away completely. Basically you can go for 3 days every other month if something doesn’t change. I have faith it will.


As a fellow Passholder, I will say that I understand your source of dissatisfaction and I hope/imagine/believe that Disney will be tinkering with the number of reservations available in the different buckets. They need to have enough availability that if a guest arrives at the gate, ready to spend money (you as a Passholder has already spent it), that they can accommodate that day guest. But, they may not need such a big bucket of reservations for the day guests. They will likely be evaluating how many reservations to have available in each bucket.

I would recommend that you contact Passholder Services and let them know that you want that day guest availability to be added to the Passholder side the day before or something like that. But, I don't think arriving without a reservation is a good idea. What is that poor CM at the entrance going to do? They will likely tell you that you need to make a reservation to be able to enter the parks. I was on hold for hours to get my park reservations done. It's not like a non-IT CM can simply give you a reservation.


----------



## dlavender

hereforthechurros said:


> I don’t know if it will be in terms of refunds or anything... but they can’t keep calling them annual passes at the current price points if they’re going to cap days and not allowing hopping.



This is prob the wrong thread, so I apologize thread goers and Ryan....

But are they still selling AP's? I wonder what their movement has been on those.


----------



## anthony2k7

wareagle57 said:


> Yes, but I’d no one buys them and they don’t reach their new capacity then there is no reason not to allow APs to fill those spots. Contrary to popular belief, we do spend money in the parks. 3 visits a month is not acceptable when you paid for 30. Especially considering the different tiers of AP are now essentially removed. Platinum APs can’t go any more often than weekday select.


I hear ya, but I'm not sure disney sees it that way right now.


----------



## wareagle57

hereforthechurros said:


> No one paid for 30 days a month. AP was never guaranteed as 365 day usage. But I do agree they need to address the 3 day limit at some point.



For 50 years it has been virtually guaranteed 365, so just because terms and conditions are there to protect them legally does not mean that people buy them with the good faith that that will be honored. And there have definitely been some people who go every single day. We may not have, but it was on average every other day over the past year.


----------



## woody337

casaya95 said:


> Exactly. Even though we are now past the 7 day window, I would assume they would have to refund us if we can't go due to governmental restrictions? Not that that's any better, because we won't be able to go back until 2022, but it would be extra bad if we didn't get refunded fully.


I seriously doubt they will put those restrictions on states within days of Disney opening


----------



## Tjddis

I kind of find all of the hand wringing over last minute quarantines, restrictions or even closures to be a little bit ironic
Because those of us that pointed out issues with revised policies, or concerns about the virus or complaints about how Disney was handling things were told  3 main things;
1) this is all completely unprecedented
2) if you travel during a pandemic you need to understand it is risky
3) if you don’t want to deal with risks/uncertainty don’t plan on going now...

Well...

But I would be shocked if there were any substantive changes at this point...but do I think things can change on a dime if something god forbid goes awry?  Sure...


----------



## JBeaty0507

yulilin3 said:


> Please keep me posted.  I agree,  they have a certain number of bookable spots,  they should open the pool to others if a certain group doesn't take them all


I will also add to just keep checking if you don't have your 3 reservations already booked.  I was able to pick up an AP reservation for tomorrow this morning.  I think it was probably just sheer luck of someone dropping it about the same time as I was looking.


----------



## tlmadden73

If Disney wants to boost their attendance whenever things get back to normal .. they just drop the prices of all the APs and the uber fans will gobble them up and visit 2-3 times in 2021-2022. 

But until then .. I can't see buying/renewing an AP at the current prices. I am looking at going in November .. and I would probably (under normal circumstances) get an AP and go again 2-3 times from Nov. 2020-Nov. 2021 (like I did back in 2018-2019) ... but I just can't see doing that now if restrictions aren't lifted by then.


----------



## wareagle57

vinotinto said:


> As a fellow Passholder, I will say that I understand your source of dissatisfaction and I hope/imagine/believe that Disney will be tinkering with the number of reservations available in the different buckets. They need to have enough availability that if a guest arrives at the gate, ready to spend money (you as a Passholder has already spent it), that they can accommodate that day guest. But, they may not need such a big bucket of reservations for the day guests. They will likely be evaluating how many reservations to have available in each bucket.
> 
> I would recommend that you contact Passholder Services and let them know that you want that day guest availability to be added to the Passholder side the day before or something like that. But, I don't think arriving without a reservation is a good idea. What is that poor CM at the entrance going to do? They will likely tell you that you need to make a reservation to be able to enter the parks. I was on hold for hours to get my park reservations done. It's not like a non-IT CM can simply give you a reservation.



I wouldn’t be going to the touch points trying to gain entry without a reservation. Just as far as we are allowed to go. But I am remaining optimistic they will open up availability at some point tomorrow morning, and if they do I’ll already be in the parking lot.  One CM I spoke to actually suggested I do that. But I think I’ve changed my mind and will just wait it out at home.


----------



## hereforthechurros

dlavender said:


> This is prob the wrong thread, so I apologize thread goers and Ryan....
> 
> But are they still selling AP's? I wonder what their movement has been on those.


No. I more meant when they do start selling them again. But there were a few AP purchase workarounds for a while between AAA and TicketsAtWork.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281685035544977417


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> For 50 years it has been virtually guaranteed 365, so just because terms and conditions are there to protect them legally does not mean that people buy them with the good faith that that will be honored. And there have definitely been some people who go every single day. We may not have, but it was on average every other day over the past year.


Well with these new rules, it sounds like it’s time for a new hobby :-/


----------



## dlavender

hereforthechurros said:


> No. I more meant when they do start selling them again. But there were a few AP purchase workarounds for a while between AAA and TicketsAtWork.



Yeah when they do that's an interesting question.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> If Disney wants to boost their attendance whenever things get back to normal .. they just drop the prices of all the APs and the uber fans will gobble them up and visit 2-3 times in 2021-2022.
> 
> But until then .. I can't see buying/renewing an AP at the current prices. I am looking at going in November .. and I would probably (under normal circumstances) get an AP and go again 2-3 times from Nov. 2020-Nov. 2021 (like I did back in 2018-2019) ... but I just can't see doing that now if restrictions aren't lifted by then.



I think they want to keep crowds pretty low (but those that come they want to spend $ on a room) for a bit and then they expect the fans will pay extra $ for all the 50th stuff


----------



## MeridaAnn

vinotinto said:


> As a fellow Passholder, I will say that I understand your source of dissatisfaction and I hope/imagine/believe that Disney will be tinkering with the number of reservations available in the different buckets. They need to have enough availability that if a guest arrives at the gate, ready to spend money (you as a Passholder has already spent it), that they can accommodate that day guest. But, they may not need such a big bucket of reservations for the day guests. They will likely be evaluating how many reservations to have available in each bucket.
> 
> I would recommend that you contact Passholder Services and let them know that you want that day guest availability to be added to the Passholder side the day before or something like that. But, I don't think arriving without a reservation is a good idea. What is that poor CM at the entrance going to do? They will likely tell you that you need to make a reservation to be able to enter the parks. I was on hold for hours to get my park reservations done. It's not like a non-IT CM can simply give you a reservation.



I would go so far as to say that they *should not* allow access to a walk-up AP, even if there are open spots in the other "buckets". For one person, it might seem reasonable, but the problem is the precedent that it would set - if they allowed it for one, they would have to allow all APs to do walk-ups, meaning they would end up with a whole crowd of people without reservations trying to get in at opening time. And a Rise-of-the-Resistance-style crowd to get there first is exactly the sort of thing they desperately need to avoid right now.

Hopefully they can work out a way to balance the "buckets" better, or at least release the available spots to APs the day before or something, but as long as they are using the reservation system to control crowd sizes, *everyone* needs to have their reservation already in place before they arrive so that the whole process goes smoothly and avoids crowds and pile-ups.


----------



## Janet McDonald

We leave on Wednesday so I called the Florida hotline that those in the other threads got their information from. The man I talked to said he had heard of no such talk of any additional state restrictions and he said he thinks if that was gonna happen it would have been done when the tri state restrictions were extended. The only place that I have found any trace of this rumor is in these threads on these boards. Nothing on twitter or any searches of anything discussing additional states being added. Anyone have different sources other than just hearsay in here and the other couple of threads?


----------



## wareagle57

JBeaty0507 said:


> I will also add to just keep checking if you don't have your 3 reservations already booked.  I was able to pick up an AP reservation for tomorrow this morning.  I think it was probably just sheer luck of someone dropping it about the same time as I was looking.



I went ahead and canceled one of my 3 days so I could do this, but haven’t had any luck. Even on day one of reservations, 30 minutes before 7am when they supposedly were opening up I kept seeing availability for both parks on the 11th but it never let me book them. They really need to grey out the parks that are unavailable one screen earlier rather than making it look like they are available until you click on it.

Anyway, there’s nothing anyone on here can do about it so I’ll stop. It’s just very depressing to be treated this way by a place I love so much, and even more depressing that the consensus seems to be that it’s ok. I wish I could just magically not care about Disney and move on. I’ve got plenty of other APs to other parks I can go to instead, but they just don’t do it for me. I uprooted our lives to move here and at this point my mental health is at an all time low. I just feel like the unluckiest person ever.


----------



## dlavender

wareagle57 said:


> I went ahead and canceled one of my 3 days so I could do this, but haven’t had any luck. Even on day one of reservations, 30 minutes before 7am when they supposedly were opening up I kept seeing availability for both parks on the 11th but it never let me book them. They really need to grey out the parks that are unavailable one screen earlier rather than making it look like they are available until you click on it.
> 
> Anyway, there’s nothing anyone on here can do about it so I’ll stop. It’s just very depressing to be treated this way, and even more depressing that the consensus seems to be that it’s ok. I wish I could just magically not care about Disney and move on. I’ve got plenty of other APs to other parks I can go to instead, but they just don’t do it for me. I uprooted our lives to move here and at this point my mental health is at an all time low. I just feel like the unluckiest person ever.



The only hope I can provide is that I think this is temporary. Like the next 60 days temporary. 

Have nothing to back that up except pixie dust, lol


----------



## dreamit

On bus to DS.  Based on what I heard from others, I was expecting to wait 4 minutes after the last person got off the bus, but we were immediately told we could board.  The driver looked at the time and said she was 6 minutes ahead of schedule and apologized that we’d have to wait.


----------



## pepperandchips

wareagle57 said:


> I went ahead and canceled one of my 3 days so I could do this, but haven’t had any luck. Even on day one of reservations, 30 minutes before 7am when they supposedly were opening up I kept seeing availability for both parks on the 11th but it never let me book them. They really need to grey out the parks that are unavailable one screen earlier rather than making it look like they are available until you click on it.
> 
> Anyway, there’s nothing anyone on here can do about it so I’ll stop. It’s just very depressing to be treated this way, and even more depressing that the consensus seems to be that it’s ok. I wish I could just magically not care about Disney and move on. I’ve got plenty of other APs to other parks I can go to instead, but they just don’t do it for me. I uprooted our lives to move here and at this point my mental health is at an all time low. I just feel like the unluckiest person ever.


This thread moves too fast for me to post much but I don’t think it’s okay to do this to passholders. I’m sure there are many others who feel the same way and haven’t chimed in. I hope you get back to your happy place. Disney is truly a light in a dark time for many of us.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281685035544977417



Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m not so sure they’re going to start mixing between buckets. The discounts lead me to believe they’ve got a good amount of resort inventory they want to fill, even without all them open, and even when the overall park attendance is being capped. Unless they mix the buckets day of, I think it stays how it is right now. They warned APs of difficulty making reservations, I think resort guest availability stays as open as they can keep it as a motivator for people to book stays.

The decisions they’ve made with APs are understandable and make sense, but not when you consider the lack of clarity surrounding a lot of the details and the inability for a lot of us to make a decision what to do.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?



no you arent. I don't like any of the masks that appear as if you just came back from the Disney Character version of the Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## SheHulk

vinotinto said:


> You don't want to have those Pandoran parasites removed?


I always think, "Great, now I have to get all new parasites"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281691336035442690


----------



## AmberMV

Janet McDonald said:


> We leave on Wednesday so I called the Florida hotline that those in the other threads got their information from. The man I talked to said he had heard of no such talk of any additional state restrictions and he said he thinks if that was gonna happen it would have been done when the tri state restrictions were extended. The only place that I have found any trace of this rumor is in these threads on these boards. Nothing on twitter or any searches of anything discussing additional states being added. Anyone have different sources other than just hearsay in here and the other couple of threads?


It was from someone who has said he doesn't believe in quarantines and is coming from a state under the current mandatory quarantine, so take it with a grain of salt the size of a spoon.


----------



## gottalovepluto

wareagle57 said:


> Anyway, there’s nothing anyone on here can do about it so I’ll stop. It’s just very depressing to be treated this way,* and even more depressing that the consensus seems to be that it’s ok*. I wish I could just magically not care about Disney and move on. I’ve got plenty of other APs to other parks I can go to instead, but they just don’t do it for me. I uprooted our lives to move here and at this point my mental health is at an all time low. I just feel like the unluckiest person ever.


Don't read too much into "consensus" here. The Disney Diehards are extremely loud and therefore appear as a much larger percentage than they are IRL - shocking for a Disney Board I know  WDW isn't throwing out 35% local and 40% AP discounts cause business is booming.

I'm sorry you're feeling so down. It's definitely made worse when on top of that your happy place is dragging you down even further. I'm not in a great place myself. I have choice words for Disney that aren't remotely acceptable here lol. So, I feel some of your pain and I sympathize. I hope you find something to brighten your lives soon.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?



*You are absolutely not *


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281691336035442690



Well that's nice of them....hopefully you don't have to hold for too long.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> It was from someone who has said he doesn't believe in quarantines and is coming from a state under the current mandatory quarantine, so take it with a grain of salt the size of a spoon.



*A La Cava del Tequila margarita's worth of salt!*


----------



## MeridaAnn

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281691336035442690



Well that's something, at least, finally. I'm still really upset that they were careless enough with people's bank account info to let that incident happen in the first place. And it still took them a full week to realize that they should make any kind of statement about taking responsibility for fees their error caused. Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

MeridaAnn said:


> Well that's something, at least, finally. I'm still really upset that they were careless enough with people's bank account info to let that incident happen in the first place. And it still took them a full week to realize that they should make any kind of statement about taking responsibility for fees their error caused. Ugh.


They did make a statement right away that it was a mistake and they were working to fix it. Definitely glad Disney sounds like they will work with those who may have incurred any sort of fees from the charges.


----------



## dlavender

MeridaAnn said:


> Well that's something, at least, finally. I'm still really upset that they were careless enough with people's bank account info to let that incident happen in the first place. And it still took them a full week to realize that they should make any kind of statement about taking responsibility for fees their error caused. Ugh.



Wonder what they are going to do? 

Offer for someone to send their bank statements in and then pay for the mistake? Weeks after the fact?

I'm going to say I suffered mental anguish and see what happens..


----------



## Jothmas

wareagle57 said:


> I went ahead and canceled one of my 3 days so I could do this, but haven’t had any luck. Even on day one of reservations, 30 minutes before 7am when they supposedly were opening up I kept seeing availability for both parks on the 11th but it never let me book them. They really need to grey out the parks that are unavailable one screen earlier rather than making it look like they are available until you click on it.
> 
> Anyway, there’s nothing anyone on here can do about it so I’ll stop. It’s just very depressing to be treated this way by a place I love so much, and even more depressing that the consensus seems to be that it’s ok. I wish I could just magically not care about Disney and move on. I’ve got plenty of other APs to other parks I can go to instead, but they just don’t do it for me. I uprooted our lives to move here and at this point my mental health is at an all time low. I just feel like the unluckiest person ever.


I think Disney should have provided an additional option for passholders, to exchange their AP for a set number of day tickets to use when they like up till their expiration date. A number more than what they could buy if they cashed out their AP.


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> Wonder what they are going to do?
> 
> Offer for someone to send their bank statements in and then pay for the mistake? Weeks after the fact?
> 
> I'm going to say I suffered mental anguish and see what happens..


They’ll probably just ask what the fee was and send it to you in some form.


----------



## Disneysoule

dreamit said:


> On bus to DS.  Based on what I heard from others, I was expecting to wait 4 minutes after the last person got off the bus, but we were immediately told we could board.  The driver looked at the time and said she was 6 minutes ahead of schedule and apologized that we’d have to wait.


Did it seem to take extra time for the bus to come pick you up or did it seem normal?


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> They’ll probably just ask what the fee was and send it to you in some form.



I feel that they are opening themselves up to a lot of claims if they do it that way.

I'm too cynical...

Someone call and report back.


----------



## yulilin3

dlavender said:


> I feel that they are opening themselves up to a lot of claims if they do it that way.
> 
> I'm too cynical...
> 
> Someone call and report back.


on hold right now, there's a new set of messages as well. I didn't incur in any charges only because I called the bank and made sure they could process my other bills that I had already set up. I would be happy with more days of theme park reservations 
I will report back


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> no you arent. I don't like any of the masks that appear as if you just came back from the Disney Character version of the Island of Dr. Moreau



If they have every cast member where the Mickey mask during Halloween season, they will have unintentionally scarier event than Halloween Horror Nights


----------



## vinotinto

dreamit said:


> On bus to DS.  Based on what I heard from others, I was expecting to wait 4 minutes after the last person got off the bus, but we were immediately told we could board.  The driver looked at the time and said she was 6 minutes ahead of schedule and apologized that we’d have to wait.


I'm posting this question to everyone that is out and about the resorts, parks and DS. I would like to know how the restaurants are doing with distancing and capacity. It seems the parks and resort restaurants are at 50%. How about the Disney Springs ones?


----------



## AmberMV

Just want to add a note to those who are coming to visit WDW tomorrow and forward for the official Grand Reopening:  HAVE THE MOST MAGICAL DAY EVER!  It won't be the "same" experience as last time, but after seeing it yesterday it 100% retains it's magic.  It's still so much fun, just roll with the punches and you will have a great time!  It was awesome going into the park yesterday not having the day planned to a T, we took in the sites and smells and just enjoyed it.  Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is it just rotten timing or am I accessing the online chat feature wrong? It’s always greyed out saying CM’s are busy.


----------



## Jothmas

Mit88 said:


> Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?


Stitch too. Forky seems a little odd, like he’s positioned to scoop out someone’s nose. Also, they seem like they would be hot and they don’t seem to fit some people well. I think the surgical masks are the way to go.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


----------



## dlavender

yulilin3 said:


> on hold right now, there's a new set of messages as well. I didn't incur in any charges only because I called the bank and made sure they could process my other bills that I had already set up. I would be happy with more days of theme park reservations
> I will report back



Doing the good work Yullin.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

SaintsManiac said:


> View attachment 508324


And don't you just want to scream..... I KNOW THAT YOU'RE STALLING!!! SOMEONE CAN'T GET THEIR BANSHEE LOCKED!!!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C



LOL has it even been 12 hours since it was confirmed they were not using a VQ here 

ETA - “confirmed”


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> LOL has it even been 12 hours since it was confirmed they were not using a VQ here


Well I figured this was coming based on the update we got with the app.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


Hooray what an improvement!  I'm glad they've found a way to prevent the mass opening crowds!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Well I figured this was coming based on the update we got with the app.



Yeah I’m not surprised nor do I think it’ll be the last VQ we get.

Still weirdly excited to see how the ride itself is going to hold up, with all the downtime issues it had.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> LOL has it even been 12 hours since it was confirmed they were not using a VQ here
> 
> ETA - “confirmed”



*This article doesn't include a spiffy infographic, though, so can we even really consider virtual queues confirmed-confirmed?

ETA: In all seriousness, though, the 3-blocks of distribution times sounds WAY better than how they were doing this before.*


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


Very, very smart.

Smarter still would have been to make the first one at like 10:20.


----------



## dlavender

Every time I call I get routed to hotel reservations....what am I doing wrong?! Lol


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


Thank you!!

I like that they have 3 different times. Was wondering how they were going to manage that morning crowd, using VQ or not, seemed like either way it would have been a hot mess.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> Very, very smart.
> 
> Smarter still would have been to make the first one at like 10:20.



Would have been really awesome if due to the reservation system you no longer had to be in park to join. That would alleviate any crowding (if there will be any) almost completely.


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> Would have been really awesome if due to the reservation system you no longer had to be in park to join. That would alleviate any crowding (if there will be any) almost completely.


Yes this is absolutely a better idea.


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


I’m happy to see that. It takes care of the most glaring problem with the old system with the most obvious solution, to stagger the opportunities to get a boarding pass throughout the day.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

CastAStone said:


> Very, very smart.
> 
> Smarter still would have been to make the first one at like 10:20.


Loving the staggered times, especially the 4:00.  I hope it works like its supposed to.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281691336035442690


And by the way, you still can't go to the parks in July, so there's that, LOL!


----------



## vinotinto

I wonder if you get a Backup group if you can try again for an actual group later or would the "backup" block you since you already are on a BG queue so to speak?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Loving the staggered times, especially the 4:00.  I hope it works like its supposed to.



I wonder if on particularly rough days for the attraction later grab times don’t make it on, pushing people to the early slots anyways.

So curious to watch this one, it’s like old times


----------



## CastAStone

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if on particularly rough days for the attraction later grab times don’t make it on, pushing people to the early slots anyways.
> 
> So curious to watch this one, it’s like old times


Hopefully they spent the last three weeks since they brought construction crews back to fix whatever the heck was wrong with it


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if on particularly rough days for the attraction later grab times don’t make it on, pushing people to the early slots anyways.
> 
> So curious to watch this one, it’s like old times


I'm sure that's a possibility.  Hopefully, they are smart enough to at least account for some downtime in their initial queue count.  Obviously they can't account for a major glitch.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> Hopefully they spent the last three weeks since they brought construction crews back to fix whatever the heck was wrong with it



That would be nice, wouldn’t it!

From what I can remember beforehand, RotR a is not a morning “person”, doesn’t like guests cell phones, and is a big supporter of Frito Lay and bananas. We shall see!


----------



## RWinNOLA

wareagle57 said:


> For 50 years it has been virtually guaranteed 365, so just because terms and conditions are there to protect them legally does not mean that people buy them with the good faith that that will be honored. And there have definitely been some people who go every single day. We may not have, but it was on average every other day over the past year.



I understand your frustration but I hope you can also understand that while Disney is under extreme financial pressure that they might show preference to single day ticket purchases and those with resort reservations when park capacity is limited. If you are going every other day as an AP holder, you are paying a very small fraction of what the person paying for daily tickets has to pay and they are also not making money from a resort stay. Quite a bargain compared to $100/day for my 5 day ticket.   

It sucks but at the end of the day Disney is a business. They aren’t making decisions based on day to day park reservation capacities.  They are likely trying to get folks to come to the resorts and/or purchase single or multi-day tickets.


----------



## Carol Jackson

ryanpatricksmom said:


> And by the way, you still can't go to the parks in July, so there's that, LOL!



Just scored DHS on July 17. Just gotta keep trying!!!


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if on particularly rough days for the attraction later grab times don’t make it on, pushing people to the early slots anyways.
> 
> So curious to watch this one, it’s like old times


For sure, it will still make sense to try to get the earliest boarding possible.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

For anyone that's done or is familiar the initial queue, do you think the system will be smart enough to prevent groups that got into the 10 or 1 queue from also getting into a later queue?


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Hopefully they spent the last three weeks since they brought construction crews back to fix whatever the heck was wrong with it


Well it’s not a construction issue...


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> For anyone that's done or is familiar the initial queue, do you think the system will be smart enough to prevent groups that got into the 10 or 1 queue from also getting into a later queue?


Disney says that you’ll only be allowed one ride.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> Disney says that you’ll only be allowed one ride.


Yea, that was my point.  Disney says a lot of things.....


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> I wonder if you get a Backup group if you can try again for an actual group later or would the "backup" block you since you already are on a BG queue so to speak?


My guess is the back up groups will only come into play for the 4PM slot.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> For anyone that's done or is familiar the initial queue, do you think the system will be smart enough to prevent groups that got into the 10 or 1 queue from also getting into a later queue?



My guess is it can recognize who has secured a group that day, just like how in the first few days people could get more than one but then the feature was turned off, and even back ups couldn’t be grabbed for a second ride.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Hooray what an improvement!  I'm glad they've found a way to prevent the mass opening crowds!


pretty sure there will still be a mass at opening


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DGsAtBLT said:


> My guess is it can recognize who has secured a group that day, just like how in the first few days people could get more than one but then the feature was turned off, and even back ups couldn’t be grabbed for a second ride.


Thank you, that's what I was looking for.  I didn't have any background knowledge on that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C



Be interesting to see how this works.  In some ways good to spread it out but now you have people stressing about/focused int heir phones 3 times a day and I feel bad for people who get shut out all three times


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281703241273749504


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TheMaxRebo said:


> Be interesting to see how this works.  In some ways good to spread it out but now you have people stressing about/focused int heir phones 3 times a day and I feel bad for people who get shut out all three times


Sounds like it will be highly dependent on the new capacity numbers and also when the majority of folks plan to arrive.  It will be very interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## Jothmas

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> For anyone that's done or is familiar the initial queue, do you think the system will be smart enough to prevent groups that got into the 10 or 1 queue from also getting into a later queue?


I hope it would be like a FP, where if you miss using it you’re not locked out for the day and can try again after your initial time expires. So maybe tracking that you actually checked in at the attraction.


----------



## pepperandchips

vinotinto said:


> I'm posting this question to everyone that is out and about the resorts, parks and DS. I would like to know how the restaurants are doing with distancing and capacity. It seems the parks and resort restaurants are at 50%. How about the Disney Springs ones?


We ate at Homecoming, Frontera, and Boathouse last weekend. Homecoming had physically removed tables and told us we could not move chairs. (We sat outside). Frontera had the signs on every other table saying “this table not available”. We ate at an off time at the Boathouse so there was a lot of distance between occupied tables but I don’t know if that experience reflects their practice during busy times. In general I felt like it was the same or similar with regard to reduced capacity, there were just a lot fewer guests at the resorts so I don’t think they had reached maximum of the reduced capacity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Sounds like it will be highly dependent on the new capacity numbers and also when the majority of folks plan to arrive.  It will be very interesting to see how it works out.



And obviously how the ride is running that day ... hopefully it is running more more reliably


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Jothmas said:


> I hope it would be like a FP, where if you miss using it you’re not locked out for the day and can try again after your initial time expires. So maybe tracking that you actually checked in at the attraction.


I have no idea of the validity, but the announcement says you have 1 hour from being alerted of your time to make your way to the ride.  Maybe after that time your Bantha fodder.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the thread to discuss hot the VQ for RotR works, post 1 will be/is being updated by Ryan now
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/


----------



## yulilin3

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I have no idea of the validity, but the announcement says you have 1 hour from being alerted of your time to make your way to the ride.  Maybe after that time your Bantha fodder.


before it used to be 2 hours to go back to the attraction, again you can find a lot of first hand experiences on the other thread i linked above


----------



## dreamit

Disneysoule said:


> Did it seem to take extra time for the bus to come pick you up or did it seem normal?


Definitely normal. We just missed a bus and ours came about 20 minutes later. There was only one other passenger on the bus.


----------



## dreamit

vinotinto said:


> I'm posting this question to everyone that is out and about the resorts, parks and DS. I would like to know how the restaurants are doing with distancing and capacity. It seems the parks and resort restaurants are at 50%. How about the Disney Springs ones?


I’ll keep an eye out. There is a lot of empty outdoor seating.


----------



## Carol Jackson

yulilin3 said:


> before it used to be 2 hours to go back to the attraction, again you can find a lot of first hand experiences on the other thread i linked above



I’m pretty sure the two hours was tied to park hopping. Not needed with no hopping.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

The website that shall not be named is saying that Primeval Whirl may have gone the way of stitch’s great escape. It was apparently removed from the printed map.


----------



## hertamaniac

Splitsville opened today at DS.  I never knew they had feather bowling for $16/table/hour. 

The food here is very underrated in my opinion.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/video/738140


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Carol Jackson said:


> Just scored DHS on July 17. Just gotta keep trying!!!


I hope that all of the locals persevere!  Being from out of state, I have the First World problem of having to stay onsite...and I did!


----------



## JacknSally

WonderlandisReality said:


> The website that shall not be named is saying that Primeval Whirl may have gone the way of stitch’s great escape. It was apparently removed from the printed map.








*(we really like Primeval Whirl)*


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> The website that shall not be named is saying that Primeval Whirl may have gone the way of stitch’s great escape. It was apparently removed from the printed map.


That happened last year too. It came back eventually.


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> That happened last year too. It came back eventually.


Here it is:


CastAStone said:


> Interesting. I noticed it had its attraction star back the app map yesterday.
> 
> Officially I believe Stitch’s Great Escape is still seasonal too.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *(we really like Primeval Whirl)*



Its like the Carpets of Aladdin of Animal Kingdom. A perfect attraction


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> The website that shall not be named is saying that Primeval Whirl may have gone the way of stitch’s great escape. It was apparently removed from the printed map.


Little harder to do that when it’s out in the open for everyone to see...


----------



## Mit88

The Tim Tracker Magic Kingdom video is finally up


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> Its like the Carpets of Aladdin of Animal Kingdom. A perfect attraction



Don’t knock the carpets. Their popularity has rivaled FoP.


----------



## Mit88

Dupe


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> Don’t knock the carpets. Their popularity has rivaled FoP.



My love and admiration for Carpets of Aladdin is well documented around here. Everyone is just now jumping on the bandwagon, and I’m ok with it. 

And the popularity hasn’t “rivaled” FoP, its surpassed it.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> Disney says that you’ll only be allowed one ride.



I hope they are just erring on the side of caution. How can crowds be so low at AK (with a similar number of rides) that the almost equally popular FoP is a constant walk-on, but RotR will be just as difficult to accommodate everyone just once in a day? I think this is just to keep people from showing up at RD and to have the system in place for once capacity ramps up.

What is the hourly capacity for RotR? DHS is going to have less than 10k people initially for a 10 hour operating day. And obviously there will people some people who won’t or can’t ride like small children. Though with the 2 rows of 8, it will take a huge capacity hit as I’d imagine parties of 2 will get their own car. Maybe it really is needed.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> My love and admiration for Carpets of Aladdin is well documented around here. Everyone is just now jumping on the bandwagon, and I’m ok with it.
> 
> And the popularity hasn’t “rivaled” FoP, its surpassed it.



*Carpets will be the next attraction that gets  a virtual queue.*


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> I hope they are just erring on the side of caution. How can crowds be so low at AK (with a similar number of rides) that the almost equally popular FoP is a constant walk-on, but RotR will be just as difficult to accommodate everyone just once in a day? I think this is just to keep people from showing up at RD and to have the system in place for once capacity ramps up.
> 
> What is the hourly capacity for RotR? DHS is going to have less than 10k people initially for a 10 hour operating day. And obviously there will people some people who won’t or can’t ride like small children. Though with the 2 rows of 8, it will take a huge capacity hit as I’d imagine parties of 2 will get their own car. Maybe it really is needed.


FoP is just more reliable than RotR and they want to avoid having people in line for hours when it breaks down.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Carpets will be the next attraction that gets  a virtual queue.*



Should have probably been the first TBH. But I dont make those decisions. I’d be furious if I could only ride it once though


----------



## yulilin3

BTW if anyone is wondering, I'm still on hold with AP services, an hour and 10 minutes so far


----------



## casaya95

Carol Jackson said:


> I’m pretty sure the two hours was tied to park hopping. Not needed with no hopping.


It might still be needed if a guest is in line for another attraction, in the middle of a dining reservation, etc.


----------



## Carol Jackson

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I hope that all of the locals persevere!  Being from out of state, I have the First World problem of having to stay onsite...and I did!



Out of state AP here! Heading to my condo at Orange Lake before I check in at Pop. I have Park reservations for my resort stay and now I got one before I check in. Trying for two more but no luck so far.


----------



## dlavender

yulilin3 said:


> BTW if anyone is wondering, I'm still on hold with AP services, an hour and 10 minutes so far



I gave up after 30 mins. 

Wish you could choose music like park music only, etc. might would have held on longer lol


----------



## yulilin3

dlavender said:


> I gave up after 30 mins.
> 
> Wish you could choose music like park music only, etc. might would have held on longer lol


I always get the same attraction loop, every hour on the hour is the old train station welcome song


----------



## rteetz

Bob Chapek, Josh D’Amaro, and Jeff Vahle out and about at MK


----------



## Mit88

Bob knows if hes in a picture with Josh its harder for people to criticize him. Smart man


----------



## Mit88

*Huge Grain of Salt Alert*

Re: the 7DMT incident the other day

“We’ve been informed by several Cast that the employees in this photo have since been identified and either reprimanded or terminated by management”


----------



## runningstitch

I've updated MDE app and don't see a new button for VQ ...am I missing something?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> *Huge Grain of Salt Alert*
> 
> Re: the 7DMT incident the other day
> 
> “We’ve been informed by several Cast that the employees in this photo have since been identified and either reprimanded or terminated by management”


Do we dare ask where this is from?


----------



## Noparking

wareagle57 said:


> I hope they are just erring on the side of caution. How can crowds be so low at AK (with a similar number of rides) that the almost equally popular FoP is a constant walk-on, but RotR will be just as difficult to accommodate everyone just once in a day? I think this is just to keep people from showing up at RD and to have the system in place for once capacity ramps up.
> 
> What is the hourly capacity for RotR? DHS is going to have less than 10k people initially for a 10 hour operating day. And obviously there will people some people who won’t or can’t ride like small children. Though with the 2 rows of 8, it will take a huge capacity hit as I’d imagine parties of 2 will get their own car. Maybe it really is needed.


You could only ride once a day for the most part before this so why does it matter. People are dying. Ride it once with a smile and be happy.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> pretty sure there will still be a mass at opening


Especially since they don't open until 10am.  Gonna be a huge mob trying to get in.



rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek, Josh D’Amaro, and Jeff Vahle out and about at MK
> 
> View attachment 508352


Hey NO park hopping!   (they were at AK earlier)


----------



## yulilin3

runningstitch said:


> I've updated MDE app and don't see a new button for VQ ...am I missing something?


the button used to be on the main page but now you can find it by pressing the 3 horizontal lines and going to the SWGE tab


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

runningstitch said:


> I've updated MDE app and don't see a new button for VQ ...am I missing something?


It was coming and going for people the other day; mostly going.  I suspect when Disney wants you to see it, it will appear and be ready for use.


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Do we dare ask where this is from?



if you have to ask, then you already know lol. This more than usual information I have a hard time believing without additional sources


----------



## aweehughes

Mit88 said:


> *Huge Grain of Salt Alert*
> 
> Re: the 7DMT incident the other day
> 
> “We’ve been informed by several Cast that the employees in this photo have since been identified and either reprimanded or terminated by management”



I think I may have missed those pages—what incident?!


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> *Huge Grain of Salt Alert*
> 
> Re: the 7DMT incident the other day
> 
> “We’ve been informed by several Cast that the employees in this photo have since been identified and either reprimanded or terminated by management”



*Just saw this on that other site. I'm personally more concerned/bothered by the CMs that have posted group photos and videos of themselves in MK (outside of the mask-free zones, without food or drink) without masks than the masked people that got too close together once for a few seconds. I hope it's not true that people lost their jobs over the 7DMT "incident". I fully understand the "leading by example" position but termination seems extreme in this case.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Really hope that’s a false rumour, that would be awful to fire for that without additional reason.


----------



## aweehughes

JacknSally said:


> *
> Just saw this on that other site. I'm personally more concerned/bothered by the CMs that have posted group photos and videos of themselves in MK without masks than the masked people that got too close together once for a few seconds. I hope it's not true that people lost their jobs over the 7DMT "incident". I fully understand the "leading by example" position but termination seems extreme in this case.*



The random picture of the “clumped” employees on the first day? I figured that was a fluke and they’d work out a better system. It was meant as a test run, no?


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Just saw this on that other site. I'm personally more concerned/bothered by the CMs that have posted group photos and videos of themselves in MK without masks than the masked people that got too close together once for a few seconds. I hope it's not true that people lost their jobs over the 7DMT "incident". I fully understand the "leading by example" position but termination seems extreme in this case.*



Way too extreme. Especially without context of what actually happened.


----------



## JacknSally

aweehughes said:


> I think I may have missed those pages—what incident?!



*The photo from DFB of a group of people backed up at the entrance to 7DMT when the ride reopened after the rain.*


----------



## hertamaniac

If someone or multiple someones get terminated due to a snapshot at a moment in time, then our smartphones have become employment triggers at CMs.  This is not a good precedent if true.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I really hope they didn't fire anyone over that picture!  That would be totally unfair!


----------



## dreamit

vinotinto said:


> I'm posting this question to everyone that is out and about the resorts, parks and DS. I would like to know how the restaurants are doing with distancing and capacity. It seems the parks and resort restaurants are at 50%. How about the Disney Springs ones?


We’re in Earl of Sandwich right now. The tables are distanced and there are markers on the ground in the ordering line.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281718042452516864


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> the button used to be on the main page but now you can find it by pressing the 3 horizontal lines and going to the SWGE tab


Ah! Ok, that I see. Thanks!


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> My guess is the back up groups will only come into play for the 4PM slot.


That's a good guess!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Be interesting to see how this works.  In some ways good to spread it out but now you have people stressing about/focused int heir phones 3 times a day and *I feel bad for people who get shut out all three times*


And without Park Hopping and having to do Park Reservations, your ability to try for a BG is now reduced. You can't just pop over DHS in the am, try for a BG and go about your day in another park until you get called.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281718042452516864


I thought I read somewhere that the NBA players were going to be wearing a white MB?  Although, the blue one looks nice.


----------



## vinotinto

pepperandchips said:


> We ate at Homecoming, Frontera, and Boathouse last weekend. Homecoming had physically removed tables and told us we could not move chairs. (We sat outside). Frontera had the signs on every other table saying “this table not available”. We ate at an off time at the Boathouse so there was a lot of distance between occupied tables but I don’t know if that experience reflects their practice during busy times. In general I felt like it was the same or similar with regard to reduced capacity, there were just a lot fewer guests at the resorts so I don’t think they had reached maximum of the reduced capacity.





dreamit said:


> I’ll keep an eye out. There is a lot of empty outdoor seatimg.





dreamit said:


> We’re in Earl of Sandwich right now. The tables are distanced and there are markers on the ground in the ordering line.


Thank you! Appreciate the on-the-ground reporting on restaurants!


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> If someone or multiple someones get terminated due to a snapshot at a moment in time, then our smartphones have become employment triggers at CMs.  This is not a good precedent if true.



And DFB is 100% to blame. All you need to do was make a post that said there was an area where there was some potentially dangerous overcrowding when the ride reopened after the storm. Putting faces to the report is malicious behavior.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281718042452516864



I’m amused by her slow transformation to sports reporter.


----------



## Mit88

Where are the special edition NBA COVID Mood Rings that we heard about?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> And DFB is 100% to blame. All you need to do was make a post that said there was an area where there was some potentially dangerous overcrowding when the ride reopened after the storm. Putting faces to the report is malicious behavior.


If one had to even post that picture at all, at least phrase it as an opportunity for improvement as opposed to a catastrophe.  Wording and perspective is everything!


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> And DFB is 100% to blame. All you need to do was make a post that said there was an area where there was some potentially dangerous overcrowding when the ride reopened after the storm. Putting faces to the report is malicious behavior.


I went back and looked at it on Twitter.  It looks like it may not have taken by DFB but was sent to them by someone else.  At least, the DFB person who tweeted it out is crediting this other person now.


----------



## casaya95

Noparking said:


> You could only ride once a day for the most part before this so why does it matter. People are dying. Ride it once with a smile and be happy.


OP wasn't even complaining. Take a chill pill.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Random question: is the confectionery open, and are there treats in the case?! THIS IS IMPORTANT!


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> Where are the special edition NBA COVID Mood Rings that we heard about?


My mood will be “happy” once I’m back at Disney...stupid blockout dates...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> And DFB is 100% to blame. All you need to do was make a post that said there was an area where there was some potentially dangerous overcrowding when the ride reopened after the storm. Putting faces to the report is malicious behavior.



If it wasn’t them it would be someone else, IMO. There was similar pictures coming out of the DS opening too (with mask usage). I’m not gonna excuse Disney for firing based on a moment in time given the circumstances. That’s pretty crappy if true, IMO.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Where are the special edition NBA COVID Mood Rings that we heard about?



*YEAH! *

*(mainly I want to know because I want one, lol. Never turn down a mood ring.)*


----------



## osufeth24

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Random question: is the confectionery open, and are there treats in the case?! THIS IS IMPORTANT!



It is open.

They didn't have as much treats in the case as they normally do. But that could have been because it was a preview day (also no one was behind the glass making cotton candy)


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it wasn’t them it would be someone else, IMO. There was similar pictures coming out of the DS opening too (with mask usage). I’m not gonna excuse Disney for firing based on a moment in time given the circumstances. That’s pretty crappy if true, IMO.


I’m hoping they at least checked security footage for some context instead of just using a still photo, but you’re right that it seems harsh.


----------



## RWinNOLA

runningstitch said:


> Ah! Ok, that I see. Thanks!



Do you see anything more than this?


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the NBA players were going to be wearing a white MB?  Although, the blue one looks nice.


Team specific bands. Media has more generic NBA ones.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you see anything more than this?



click on my status


----------



## dreamit

I am staying at Poly tonight. How should I plan to get to MK tomorrow and at what time should I plan to arrive at the monorail or TTC if my preference is to be ahead of the crowds versus behind the crowds?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it wasn’t them it would be someone else, IMO. There was similar pictures coming out of the DS opening too (with mask usage). I’m not gonna excuse Disney for firing based on a moment in time given the circumstances. That’s pretty crappy if true, IMO.



You’re right. I’m sure this wasnt the only picture taken of the incident, just the one that got traction because DFB chose it to repost. But it was Day 1 of being open. I dont care who the people in the picture were, theres a learning curve before termination. This is a situation that people are still getting used to. Parks that people havent been to in 4 months. They were excited about getting to enjoy something they love thats been gone for over 100 days and had a momentary lapse of judgement. They’re not perfect, and they shouldn’t be judged as if they are, and if they were, they should be paid a lot more money than they are.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> And DFB is 100% to blame. All you need to do was make a post that said there was an area where there was some potentially dangerous overcrowding when the ride reopened after the storm. Putting faces to the report is malicious behavior.



My point is that this potential example is where we/guests might become the pseudo Disney compliance entity. And that is where I have deep concerns for any CM in any role.


----------



## yulilin3

2.5 hours. The email says
If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or* other harm* as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance. 
I was done with this whole thing, I stressed out for 2 days because I didn't know when the money would be put back in especially when I emailed guest relations and they said 7-10 days.
This girl didn't even know about the email, I had to read it to her, then she puts me on hold and tells me that right now they are just taking guests information, and if I didn't incur in any financial fees there was nothing she could do. I asked her what the "other harm" wording meant...she stumbled the answer, had no clue
I was done with it, I only called cause of the email. What is wrong with Disney AP services? do they really want to get rid of us this much?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You’re right. I’m sure this wasnt the only picture taken of the incident, just the one that got traction because DFB chose it to repost. But it was Day 1 of being open. I dont care who the people in the picture were, theres a learning curve before termination. This is a situation that people are still getting used to. Parks that people havent been to in 4 months. They were excited about getting to enjoy something they love thats been gone for over 100 days and had a momentary lapse of judgement. They’re not perfect, and they shouldn’t be judged as if they are, and if they were, they should be paid a lot more money than they are.



I just hope if true there’s more to the story. CM’s with a history of problematic behaviour, pushback when confronted about the 7DMT situation, something. Otherwise I’m 100% with you, there is a major learning curve here and room for correction before termination.

I’m sure tons of CMs had to be gently reminded about protocols during the previews and beforehand when they returned to work initially. It (distancing) goes against everything a lot of us have done for our entire lives, old habits die hard.


----------



## mmackeymouse

So, the VQ news is good news...not great news. I feel like...there will still be the masses congregating at opening trying to get into that 10 am time slot. For me, if I think just....not knowing how the ride will be running, 10 am feels safer than 4 pm. So, in that essence, it makes it hard for me to see how the staggered times will help. I mean yes it will help, some. But, I think the rush of people coming in at 10 am for a VQ is still going to be an issue. 

I guess for me, I look at it this way: they have a park pass reservation system. They know, theoretically who is going to be there and who isn't. They know how many people should be there any given day. I don't see why they can't do the VQ system from home, and even ahead of time. Sure, some people may end up cancelling. Some people may oversleep. Some people may get there and get overheated and leave before their 4 pm slot. But...again....theoretically, it should work most of the time. 

Maybe open up the 10 am slots one day, the 1 pm slots the next day, the 4 pm slots the next day......30 days ahead of time, or whatever. The park reservation system is proof that the IT has the capacity to set up a limited capacity reservation system. Once the slots are full, they are full. Try again the next day. If you don't get a VQ slot, sure, it's disappointing. But at least that disappointment is contained before they/you arrive. They/we would have time to come to terms with it before the trip and would hopefully alleviate some of the burden on the CMs. Maybe some people would even cancel their day, if they know they can't get into ROTR, which only helps even more with capacity.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> My point is that this potential example is where we/guests might become the pseudo Disney compliance entity. And that is where I have deep concerns for any CM in any role.



Absolutely agree. And people know that, hence why the picture was taken in the first place. Maybe they didnt know jobs would be lost, but obviously the picture was taken for clout and attention because they knew they’d get it. 

Ive known since the parks shut down that there would be Parksparazzi looking for ANYTHING to get followers on social media. And these people, or this person that took this picture, and DFB gained following while people who havent gotten paid unemployment for 3.5 months because of a faulty system in Florida, those people are now unemployed in a very dire time. Its messed up.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just hope if true there’s more to the story. CM’s with a history of problematic behaviour, pushback when confronted about the 7DMT situation, something. Otherwise I’m 100% with you, there is a major learning curve here and room for correction before termination.
> 
> I’m sure tons of CMs had to be gently reminded about protocols during the previews and beforehand when they returned to work initially. It (distancing) goes against everything a lot of us have done for our entire lives, old habits die hard.



I’m hoping this is yet another BS report from this site, or theres more to the story, if its true. 

Theres a big difference between telling employees what they need to do, and expecting it to be perfect on the first try in a real life situation.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> If it wasn’t them it would be someone else, IMO. There was similar pictures coming out of the DS opening too (with mask usage). I’m not gonna excuse Disney for firing based on a moment in time given the circumstances. That’s pretty crappy if true, IMO.



*I can see Disney being on edge and feeling the need to do something because of all the pressure on their reopening right now, especially with the cases in Florida being what they are. I can absolutely see them overreacting to a photo that went viral and made them look like they already weren't upholding their safety measures. Social media wants the clicks, and there are people seeking this stuff out. 

If Disney felt the need to address the photo, I think it would've been better for everyone involved if they came out with something like "we're aware of this instance, here's the context around it, we're working to do what we can to avoid it happening again, and we've talked with the CMs who were involved". They can still lead by example that way.

But absolutely, moments like this are going to happen. The video of the rush on the 65th Anniversary merch in Downtown Disney was   . People have to be prepared for this kind of stuff, though. It's not ideal and probably not even going to be the norm, but it's definitely going to happen periodically.

Hopefully this "termination" rumor is just that other site being bored and wanting clicks, and no one lost their job over just that situation. CMs deliberately shirking the rules is one thing, but slip-ups happen.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> 2.5 hours. The email says
> If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or* other harm* as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance.
> I was done with this whole thing, I stressed out for 2 days because I didn't know when the money would be put back in especially when I emailed guest relations and they said 7-10 days.
> This girl didn't even know about the email, I had to read it to her, then she puts me on hold and tells me that right now they are just taking guests information, and if I didn't incur in any financial fees there was nothing she could do. I asked her what the "other harm" wording meant...she stumbled the answer, had no clue
> I was done with it, I only called cause of the email. What is wrong with Disney AP services? do they really want to get rid of us this much?



Their entire phone system needs a major overhaul. I don’t know if it’s better training, more accountability, or what. Maybe it’s gotten worse during the pandemic since I think they’re at home?

The complete lack of WDW knowledge is funny sometimes and we all joke about it, but you should be able to call and get accurate information. One person could have your experience, and at the same time someone else could be on the line with a different CM getting compensated for whatever other harm means. Experienced guests know calling is a last resort and to take it all with a grain of salt, and that’s not okay. 

Even if things leak, nothing should be released or implemented without properly informing CMs who will be immediately in contact with the guests. Last time I called the AP extensions had already begun rolling in and the CM had no idea, that’s ridiculous.


----------



## runningstitch

RWinNOLA said:


> Do you see anything more than this?


I don't, but as long as I know that it's not supposed to be showing up on the main page, I'm good. There was a pic posted last night I think that showed a new button, and then I think it was removed...


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m not so sure they’re going to start mixing between buckets. The discounts lead me to believe they’ve got a good amount of resort inventory they want to fill, even without all them open, and even when the overall park attendance is being capped. Unless they mix the buckets day of, I think it stays how it is right now. They warned APs of difficulty making reservations, I think resort guest availability stays as open as they can keep it as a motivator for people to book stays.
> 
> The decisions they’ve made with APs are understandable and make sense, but not when you consider the lack of clarity surrounding a lot of the details and the inability for a lot of us to make a decision what to do.


With the rumor that a lot of AP holders no showed yesterday I'm not sure Disney is in a hurry to change anything. Why cater to a group that couldn't be bothered to show up for AP preview. They probably want more resort guests as they tend to spend more. Money coming is something Disney is need of.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Their entire phone system needs a major overhaul. I don’t know if it’s better training, more accountability, or what. Maybe it’s gotten worse during the pandemic since I think they’re at home?
> 
> The complete lack of WDW knowledge is funny sometimes and we all joke about it, but you should be able to call and get accurate information. One person could have your experience, and at the same time someone else could be on the line with a different CM getting compensated for whatever other harm means. Experienced guests know calling is a last resort and to take it all with a grain of salt, and that’s not okay.
> 
> Even if things leak, nothing should be released or implemented without properly informing CMs who will be immediately in contact with the guests. Last time I called the AP extensions had already begun rolling in and the CM had no idea, that’s ridiculous.


exactly, don't send an email telling people to call if you don't have the info. She tells me that she's sorry but this is all unprecedented, and I agree, it was in March, April, May but once you give an opening date you should have an idea on how to proceed, we are still waiting on the "info coming in early July" for refunds and cancelations


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> With the rumor that a lot of AP holders no showed yesterday I'm not sure Disney is in a hurry to change anything. Why cater to a group that couldn't be bothered to show up for AP preview. They probably want more resort guests as they tend to spend more. Money coming is something Disney is need of.


if they have space,  why not open availability a day before, sure an AP might not spend the same as a resort guest but they will spend something. So better leave it empty than trying to make some money? makes no sense to me, but Disney operations have strayed away from making sense even pre covid


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> exactly, don't send an email telling people to call if you don't have the info. She tells me that she's sorry but this is all unprecedented, and I agree, it was in March, April, May but once you give an opening date you should have an idea on how to proceed, we are still waiting on the "info coming in early July" for refunds and cancelations



That refund situation drives me nuts. If you don’t want to give us info yet fine just put it out there in black and white that we do not have to make a decision until further information is released.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> if they have space,  why not open availability a day before, sure an AP might not spend the same as a resort guest but they will spend something. So better leave it empty than trying to make some money? makes no sense to me, but Disney operations have strayed away from making sense even pre covid



Maybe they’re hoping that AP will book a staycation to get park access


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> With the rumor that a lot of AP holders no showed yesterday I'm not sure Disney is in a hurry to change anything. Why cater to a group that couldn't be bothered to show up for AP preview. They probably want more resort guests as they tend to spend more. Money coming is something Disney is need of.



You don’t know where those no shows came from. There’s at least 1 member here that got an AP preview pass but was never going to go. There could be a ton of those cases. There’s no restrictions on who was and wasn’t able to apply for the previews


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe AP no shows also included people not feeling 100% so they did the responsible thing and stayed home. People who were in contact with a sick person. Who knows.

The last thing anyone wants here is to discourage people from staying home if there’s a need.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *I can see Disney being on edge and feeling the need to do something because of all the pressure on their reopening right now, especially with the cases in Florida being what they are. I can absolutely see them overreacting to a photo that went viral and made them look like they already weren't upholding their safety measures. Social media wants the clicks, and there are people seeking this stuff out.
> 
> If Disney felt the need to address the photo, I think it would've been better for everyone involved if they came out with something like "we're aware of this instance, here's the context around it, we're working to do what we can to avoid it happening again, and we've talked with the CMs who were involved". They can still lead by example that way.
> 
> But absolutely, moments like this are going to happen. The video of the rush on the 65th Anniversary merch in Downtown Disney was   . People have to be prepared for this kind of stuff, though. It's not ideal and probably not even going to be the norm, but it's definitely going to happen periodically.
> 
> Hopefully this "termination" rumor is just that other site being bored and wanting clicks, and no one lost their job over just that situation. CMs deliberately shirking the rules is one thing, but slip-ups happen.*


100% agree.  I'm sure ALL CMs were told during their training that all eyes are on them and they should be on their absolute best behavior to set the example.  This one viral bad press photo really hurt them from a PR standpoint, and the comments were wild about it on the AP FB pages.  I really hope the CMs weren't terminated but instead reprimanded to show how important it is they uphold Disney's standards and protocols with a warning.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Its like the Carpets of Aladdin of Animal Kingdom. A perfect attraction


Breeze blowing through your hair + intermittent camel spit = nothing better on 105 degree day.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> 100% agree.  I'm sure ALL CMs were told during their training that all eyes are on them and they should be on their absolute best behavior to set the example.  This one viral bad press photo really hurt them from a PR standpoint, and the comments were wild about it on the AP FB pages.  I really hope the CMs weren't terminated but instead reprimanded to show how important it is they uphold Disney's standards and protocols with a warning.


Unfortunately, in today's climate, if you are in public, you have to assume that you are always being watched, photographed, or video taped.  I experience this on a daily basis with my job.  There simply is no reasonable expectation of privacy and you have to assume everything you say and do is being watched/heard by someone else.


----------



## LSUmiss

casaya95 said:


> There are rumors that more states are getting added to Florida travel restrictions. I'm from Louisiana, and we've been on the restriction list and then removed. I just hope we don't get added back.


I hear ya. I leave tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Mit88

What they should have done, again, IF this is true, is to let it leak that these CMs were “terminated” while just having a conversation with them about the need to full compliance and understanding of the rules. If all it takes to get someone fired is a picture then I can go to my target and grocery store and take a video of how those employees don’t clean every package of meat or every box after people touch them, or wipe down the self checkout machines after people use them. But I wouldn’t do that because I’m a human being and people NEED Jobs right now, not jobs taken away from them when it’s a simple mistake, or learning mishap


----------



## LSUmiss

Janet McDonald said:


> We leave on Wednesday so I called the Florida hotline that those in the other threads got their information from. The man I talked to said he had heard of no such talk of any additional state restrictions and he said he thinks if that was gonna happen it would have been done when the tri state restrictions were extended. The only place that I have found any trace of this rumor is in these threads on these boards. Nothing on twitter or any searches of anything discussing additional states being added. Anyone have different sources other than just hearsay in here and the other couple of threads?


I’m hoping it’s all just b/c one person talked to an overeager Sven/Flynn at the hotline who thought he had insider info.


----------



## DisMommyTX

APs no-showing really upsets me because so many of us really wanted to go but were unable to get a reservation. I wish they would incentivise releasing reservations you are not using, even the night before or day of. 

They also need a modification option on park passes. I'd like to switch if others come available, but no way I'm giving up one of the three I have just to see if something is released. I know others have found passes on days that were grey and I myself was repeatedly unable to book passes on a day that showed availability for another few minutes.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> I’m hoping it’s all just b/c one person talked to an overeager Sven/Flynn at the hotline who thought he had insider info.


Oh it totally is. The poster on the thread on the TPAS board stated they kept questioning and berating the call center person until they were told that information. Sounded to me like the call center person just wanted to get this person off the phone and told them whatever they wanted to hear to make that happen. It’s not a Disney call center where they need to sell you something, this is a government call center where the employees don’t have any stake in what they’re saying.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> You don’t know where those no shows came from. There’s at least 1 member here that got an AP preview pass but was never going to go. There could be a ton of those cases. There’s no restrictions on who was and wasn’t able to apply for the previews


No I don't know where the no shows came from. It does show that the pent up demand they claimed was there isn't.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> 100% agree.  I'm sure ALL CMs were told during their training that all eyes are on them and they should be on their absolute best behavior to set the example.  This one viral bad press photo really hurt them from a PR standpoint, and the comments were wild about it on the AP FB pages.  I really hope the CMs weren't terminated but instead reprimanded to show how important it is they uphold Disney's standards and protocols with a warning.



*Also we don’t even know if the people In the photo were all CMs, CMs and their guests, or guests who split off from their CMs. The CMs could’ve drilled the new rules into their guests 20 times that day and still in the moment there was a slip-up. Does that make it look less bad to the general public? Not at all. But there’s about to be a lot of those slip-ups. Firing a CM because  they couldn’t control what someone else did is a bad look, too. At least IMO.

If anything happened to any of the involved CMs, it’s not because the crowding happened. It’s because the photo of the crowding went viral.  Several CMs have maskless videos and group photos from the previews on their public social media accounts right now but they aren’t going viral, so I doubt Disney is even aware. If there hadn’t been a viral photo of this moment, Disney likely wouldn’t have responded to it, if they were even aware it happened.

But, again, this is all a rumor right now, and from a site that’s kind of known for this kind of thing. Even if it’s true, we’ll likely never know. Maybe just the idea that someone could get fired over a situation like this will make park-goers more aware of their actions and spacing in the parks. Maybe. *


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Devs video was really good today. Showed tons of stuff. Like his much better than trackers to be honest


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> No I don't know where the no shows came from. It does show that the pent up demand they claimed was there isn't.



thats not what it shows at all lol. But if you believe that, all power to ya


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?


They are truly terrifying.


rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0709200715200012C


I actually (weirdly) was hoping to just wait in a line, even if it was long. The boarding group thing somewhat stresses me out (ROTR is a must this trip and there is only on HS day). I like the multiple times, but I don't think that will impact the opening crowd as much as many think. Hours are already limited and 1pm is approaching the hottest part of the day. I believe the majority of people will still be getting there for the 10am opening, I know I will.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> No I don't know where the no shows came from. It does show that the pent up demand they claimed was there isn't.



I don’t think this shows that but I do think the pent up demand isn’t there like they claimed but then again things have changed since they said it (and they may have not entirely believed the statement themselves at the time).

They’re heavily discounting rooms already when just a few weeks ago we thought they wouldn’t even have space to fit everyone who wanted to come.


----------



## Mit88

Where are we even seeing that there were a large amount of No-Shows to the previews? I havent seen any source to back that claim unless I missed it


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> No I don't know where the no shows came from. It does show that the pent up demand they claimed was there isn't.


Yeah it doesn’t necessarily show that. Especially since there weren’t even emails that went out for people to book the AP previews. It was only us Disney crazy people on here or on Twitter that saw the alerts and rushed to book spots. I’m sure there were a good number of people that had no intention of going but were just excited to be part of the madness at that time and reserved spots.


----------



## JacknSally

*The NBA players watching Stacey on the resort TV is somehow, weirdly, the best thing I’ve seen this week


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281672167814504455*


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Am I the only one that finds these Mickey masks like bone chillingly creepy?


Yes like a serial killer in a movie or something. The Mickey Mask Murderer.


----------



## jenjersnap

Same. I was willing to wait a significant amount of time in standby to make sure (short of breakdowns, of course) that my kids get on ROTR. Now it is back to being a stressful race of fastest fingers along with all the crowds at rope drop. Plus, I feel like we will need to prioritize booking it to a ride or trying for a vq spot...and could potentially lose out on both. I wish the first drop was later, like 11.. 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> They are truly terrifying.
> 
> I actually (weirdly) was hoping to just wait in a line, even if it was long. The boarding group thing somewhat stresses me out (ROTR is a must this trip and there is only on HS day). I like the multiple times, but I don't think that will impact the opening crowd as much as many think. Hours are already limited and 1pm is approaching the hottest part of the day. I believe the majority of people will still be getting there for the 10am opening, I know I will.


----------



## yulilin3

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Devs video was really good today. Showed tons of stuff. Like his much better than trackers to be honest


And he's a great person in person,  another huge plus.  He has no ego and is genuinely a nice guy


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> So, the VQ news is good news...not great news. I feel like...there will still be the masses congregating at opening trying to get into that 10 am time slot. For me, if I think just....not knowing how the ride will be running, 10 am feels safer than 4 pm. So, in that essence, it makes it hard for me to see how the staggered times will help. I mean yes it will help, some. But, I think the rush of people coming in at 10 am for a VQ is still going to be an issue.
> 
> I guess for me, I look at it this way: they have a park pass reservation system. They know, theoretically who is going to be there and who isn't. They know how many people should be there any given day. I don't see why they can't do the VQ system from home, and even ahead of time. Sure, some people may end up cancelling. Some people may oversleep. Some people may get there and get overheated and leave before their 4 pm slot. But...again....theoretically, it should work most of the time.
> 
> Maybe open up the 10 am slots one day, the 1 pm slots the next day, the 4 pm slots the next day......30 days ahead of time, or whatever. The park reservation system is proof that the IT has the capacity to set up a limited capacity reservation system. Once the slots are full, they are full. Try again the next day. If you don't get a VQ slot, sure, it's disappointing. But at least that disappointment is contained before they/you arrive. They/we would have time to come to terms with it before the trip and would hopefully alleviate some of the burden on the CMs. Maybe some people would even cancel their day, if they know they can't get into ROTR, which only helps even more with capacity.



If some people don’t get ROTR ahead of time, they won’t go to DHS at all.

Having ROTR be day of booking only helps ensure that DHS hits capacity daily with the people who want a shot at it.

Disney wants their limited capacity to be full. Not lower than already limited.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe AP no shows also included people not feeling 100% so they did the responsible thing and stayed home. People who were in contact with a sick person. Who knows.
> 
> The last thing anyone wants here is to discourage people from staying home if there’s a need.


Exactly. I saw at least 3 posts on FB groups I visit casually from APers who were sad to miss their preview because they had tested positive.

I feel guests are doing the right thing. It’s Florida. Some guests will get sick and won’t be able to use their reservations.

For the previews, is there even a way to cancel your spot? For the SWGE previews there wasn’t. But for the regular Park reservation system there is. I bet people will cancel when they realized they cannot go.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

hereforthechurros said:


> Breeze blowing through your hair + intermittent camel spit = nothing better on 105 degree day.


unless you get sick going round and round= worst thing for me


----------



## SaintsManiac

Craig’s video is long, but worth it. He and Deni crushed the MK.


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> And he's a great person in person,  another huge plus.  He has no ego and is genuinely a nice guy



Now I wish I had said hey to him Tuesday. I normally don’t like bothering people. He seems like a great guy. We did stop to talk to Tim because my wife has been dying to meet him for years. I wonder how much more these guys got bugged during the low crowds. I’ve only recognized one vlogger before this week. We saw almost every single one of them in the 2 days we were at MK.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

JacknSally said:


> *Also we don’t even know if the people In the photo were all CMs, CMs and their guests, or guests who split off from their CMs. The CMs could’ve drilled the new rules into their guests 20 times that day and still in the moment there was a slip-up. Does that make it look less bad to the general public? Not at all. But there’s about to be a lot of those slip-ups. Firing a CM because  they couldn’t control what someone else did is a bad look, too. At least IMO.
> 
> If anything happened to any of the involved CMs, it’s not because the crowding happened. It’s because the photo of the crowding went viral.  Several CMs have maskless videos and group photos from the previews on their public social media accounts right now but they aren’t going viral, so I doubt Disney is even aware. If there hadn’t been a viral photo of this moment, Disney likely wouldn’t have responded to it, if they were even aware it happened.
> 
> But, again, this is all a rumor right now, and from a site that’s kind of known for this kind of thing. Even if it’s true, we’ll likely never know. Maybe just the idea that someone could get fired over a situation like this will make park-goers more aware of their actions and spacing in the parks. Maybe. *


my small park watches for posts from workers so mostly Disney is aware and that could cause this rumor to be true


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re heavily discounting rooms already when just a few weeks ago we thought they wouldn’t even have space to fit everyone who wanted to come.


I think that, yes, they are wanting to increase occupancy, but since it was an AP discount they are wanting specifically to get some money out of passholders and so didn't discount for everyone.


----------



## pepperandchips

yulilin3 said:


> if they have space,  why not open availability a day before, sure an AP might not spend the same as a resort guest but they will spend something. So better leave it empty than trying to make some money? makes no sense to me, but Disney operations have strayed away from making sense even pre covid


Yes, it seems they have no idea about AP spending patterns. We are from Atlanta and probably stay offsite as often as we stay onsite - either way we average about $100 per person per day on food and drinks in parks or onsite resorts  not being sure if we could get all of the desired park passes we’d want is one factor against us coming for a week before our APs expire. If there was additional availability morning of we’d be happy - we don’t even really care which park, it’s just fun to walk around and people watch. Oh well, so sorry to my Dis friends who are feeling really steamrolled by these new policies



0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Devs video was really good today. Showed tons of stuff. Like his much better than trackers to be honest


TTT drives me nuts, he never knows what he’s talking about and doesn’t bother to do advance research. Dev doesn’t know everything all the time either but at least he owns up to that.


----------



## Brianstl

Anna_Sh said:


> I’m hoping they at least checked security footage for some context instead of just using a still photo, but you’re right that it seems harsh.


Disney and other companies need to stop listening to the Twitter mob.  It doesn’t reflect the real world and the whole set up of Twitter encourages fake outrage.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Carol Jackson said:


> Just scored DHS on July 17. Just gotta keep trying!!!



Just got AK for July 19! Where there’s a will there’s a way!!!!


----------



## fbb

LSUmiss said:


> Yes like a serial killer in a movie or something. The Mickey Mask Murderer.



Reminds me of a certain scene in The Shining


----------



## Jothmas

wareagle57 said:


> Now I wish I had said hey to him Tuesday. I normally don’t like bothering people. He seems like a great guy. We did stop to talk to Tim because my wife has been dying to meet him for years. I wonder how much more these guys got bugged during the low crowds. I’ve only recognized one vlogger before this week. We saw almost every single one of them in the 2 days we were at MK.


In the parks, I've talked to a lot of vloggers and other people who regularly appear in their vlogs. They seem happy about it. I assume part of the appeal of being a vlogger is the mini-fame that comes with it and being recognized gives affirmation to it. Plus they're used to it if they have a relatively big audience.


----------



## gatechfan99

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> They are truly terrifying.
> 
> I actually (weirdly) was hoping to just wait in a line, even if it was long. The boarding group thing somewhat stresses me out (ROTR is a must this trip and there is only on HS day). I like the multiple times, but I don't think that will impact the opening crowd as much as many think. Hours are already limited and 1pm is approaching the hottest part of the day. I believe the majority of people will still be getting there for the 10am opening, I know I will.


I think the majority of people will be PLANNING to be there at rope drop, but I have a feeling, a lot are going to be delayed actually getting in by 10. The way they were holding cars at the TTC this week, I suspect that's their main strategy from keeping thousands from packing in at the turnstiles for 30-45 minutes beforehand. Add in the people waiting on bus transportation when the buses keep filling up quickly with the limited passengers they can hold, and I can suspect a lot of people intending to get there by 10, won't be in the park at that time.

Can you just imagine if they were holding cars from parking at 9:45 and they only gave out VQ passes right at 10:00. It would get ugly fast with people getting out of their cars and screaming at the workers. It may anyway, but at least the pressure is off a little bit now.


----------



## Farro

WonderlandisReality said:


> The website that shall not be named is saying that Primeval Whirl may have gone the way of stitch’s great escape. It was apparently removed from the printed map.



I think my avatar sig will explain my emotions about this.


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *The NBA players watching Stacey on the resort TV is somehow, weirdly, the best thing I’ve seen this week
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281672167814504455*




Toes. Ew.


----------



## Helvetica

I just got an Oga's reservation for my July trip. I'm really looking forward to my socially distant Oga's experience with Blue Milk and Cookies. 

(I've never been to Oga's before because it's supposed to be really busy.)


----------



## yulilin3

gatechfan99 said:


> I think the majority of people will be PLANNING to be there at rope drop, but I have a feeling, a lot are going to be delayed actually getting in by 10. The way they were holding cars at the TTC this week, I suspect that's their main strategy from keeping thousands from packing in at the turnstiles for 30-45 minutes beforehand. Add in the people waiting on bus transportation when the buses keep filling up quickly with the limited passengers they can hold, and I can suspect a lot of people intending to get there by 10, won't be in the park at that time.
> 
> Can you just imagine if they were holding cars from parking at 9:45 and they only gave out VQ passes right at 10:00. It would get ugly fast with people getting out of their cars and screaming at the workers. It may anyway, but at least the pressure is off a little bit now.


The difference between mk and dhs toll entrance is that at mk they can easily divert people and have them go around towards the car center,  they had us doing loops for about 30 minutes,  at dhs they can't do that, that easily,  they would need to divert people through the actual parking lot to loop them around
Just to add they can hold cars before the toll but it can get backed up into main roads quickly


----------



## Anna_Sh

hereforthechurros said:


> Breeze blowing through your hair + intermittent camel spit = nothing better on 105 degree day.


Maybe those camels should be wearing masks


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281669264135598090


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> The difference between mk and dhs toll entrance is that at mk they can easily divert people and have them go around towards the car center,  they had us doing loops for about 30 minutes,  at dhs they can't do that, that easily,  they would need to divert people through the actual parking lot to loop them around


If they send people through the parking lot, expecting them to loop back out, I have a feeling most of them will just go ahead and park.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> If they send people through the parking lot, expecting them to loop back out, I have a feeling most of them will just go ahead and park.


Exactly which is why i don't think that will happen,  more like holding cars before the toll


----------



## Tjddis

Brianstl said:


> Disney and other companies need to stop listening to the Twitter mob.  It doesn’t reflect the real world and the whole set up of Twitter encourages fake outrage.


And you are firmly rooted in reality...


----------



## scott_flute

Am I super late to the game or did anyone else notice the F&W menus are available on the MDE app?!! This is all starting to feel so real now!


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> 2.5 hours. The email says
> If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or* other harm* as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance.
> I was done with this whole thing, I stressed out for 2 days because I didn't know when the money would be put back in especially when I emailed guest relations and they said 7-10 days.
> This girl didn't even know about the email, I had to read it to her, then she puts me on hold and tells me that right now they are just taking guests information, and if I didn't incur in any financial fees there was nothing she could do. I asked her what the "other harm" wording meant...she stumbled the answer, had no clue
> I was done with it, I only called cause of the email. What is wrong with Disney AP services? do they really want to get rid of us this much?


Wdw or maybe Disney in general appears to be a hot mess right now, in a lot of ways. I don’t give total belief to the other thread in this forum about turmoil on the macro level... but it feels like on a micro level there’s no one guiding the ship.


----------



## Brianstl

Tjddis said:


> And you are firmly rooted in reality...


Disney isn’t terminating people and making multi million dollar decisions because of my ramblings.


----------



## chicagoshannon

scott_flute said:


> Am I super late to the game or did anyone else notice the F&W menus are available on the MDE app?!! This is all starting to feel so real now!


Now we just need merchandise pictures.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly which is why i don't think that will happen,  more like holding cars before the toll


Will that cause a backup of resort buses too then?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

fbb said:


> Reminds me of a certain scene in The Shining


Perfect to wear walking down the empty halls at Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should. 

  Besides it can’t be worse then what Craig just posted on the Dis instastories after checking in at the Poly.  He had to remove a booger from the couch.   It must have been noticeable enough to see right away during his room tour.  So yeah, mouse-keeping should have caught it.


----------



## scott_flute

chicagoshannon said:


> Now we just need merchandise pictures.


Lolol they have a link that says “festival merchandise,” but it only gives the locations of where it will be sold. Such a tease!!!!


----------



## Jothmas

yulilin3 said:


> The difference between mk and dhs toll entrance is that at mk they can easily divert people and have them go around towards the car center,  they had us doing loops for about 30 minutes,  at dhs they can't do that, that easily,  they would need to divert people through the actual parking lot to loop them around
> Just to add they can hold cars before the toll but it can get backed up into main roads quickly


I rented a car for my next trip to avoid getting on public transportation, but now I'm wondering if trying to be the first on the first Disney bus or first Skyliner in the morning would be less nerve-wracking.


----------



## LSUmiss

fbb said:


> Reminds me of a certain scene in The Shining


I know exactly the part...towards the end of the movie when they’re running through the hotel & you see stuff in rooms quickly & you’re like what the hell was that?!


----------



## LSUmiss

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Perfect to wear walking down the empty halls at Wilderness Lodge.


Yikes! That’s where we will be!


----------



## princesscinderella

Llama mama said:


> Will that cause a backup of resort buses too then?


At HS the buses use the old entrance across from the boardwalk resort so they would not be stuck in the car crowd.


----------



## constanze

princesscinderella said:


> At HS the buses use the old entrance across from the boardwalk resort so they would not be stuck in the car crowd.


If I'm staying at the Riviera is it safe to take the Skyliner?

ETA---I'm editing to clairfy---am I safe to take the skyliner to make it in time for a 10am boarding pass...or would a different transportation method be best?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

constanze said:


> If I'm staying at the Riviera is it safe to take the Skyliner?


I think the Skyliner is one of the better options.  Only people in your group will be loaded in the gondola.  Plus it’s got air movement.  This may be the only occasion that guests will be glad the Skyliner doesn’t have air conditioning.  The heat, humidity and natural air flow should make it safer.


----------



## JessicaW1234

goofynut41 said:


> All these changes... Getting rid of the Magic piece by piece... I just dont see how Disney will ever be the same again if things dont get back to normal... I MEAN LIKE THEY WAS A YEAR AGO!!!!!!... Cant do this, cant do that, have to do this, and we wont do that again... I just sit down and cried... I mean I spend everyday of my life basically planning my next trip and how it can be Magical... I feel like something has died (the magic).. And I dont want to go if I cant hug GOOFY!!!


I understand what you mean- it's tough to take but hopefully it will get better over time


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should.
> 
> Besides it can’t be worse then what Craig just posted on the Dis instastories after checking in at the Poly.  He had to remove a booger from the couch.   It must have been noticeable enough to see right away during his room tour.  So yeah, mouse-keeping should have caught it.


I really don't want to know how he determined that it was a booger.  I mean, are boogers obvious in appearance?  I don't have a lot of experience seeking them out, and I'm spitballing here, but could it have been something else? Glue? Ointment?


----------



## jenjersnap

This is a good question! Next week I will be looking for firsthand experiences so please share if you see anything (I will do same). We have a rental car so we could drive, if necessary, but I was hoping to take Skyliner. 



constanze said:


> If I'm staying at the Riviera is it safe to take the Skyliner?
> 
> ETA---I'm editing to clairfy---am I safe to take the skyliner to make it in time for a 10am boarding pass...or would a different transportation method be best?


----------



## LSUmiss

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I really don't want to know how he determined that it was a booger.  I mean, are boogers obvious in appearance?  I don't have a lot of experience seeking them out, and I'm spitballing here, but could it have been something else? Glue? Ointment?


Lol! I guess the only issue is it’s something they clearly missed at a time and when they’re supposed to be extra meticulous.


----------



## AmberMV

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I really don't want to know how he determined that it was a booger.  I mean, are boogers obvious in appearance?  I don't have a lot of experience seeking them out, and I'm spitballing here, but could it have been something else? Glue? Ointment?


I wouldn't be surprised.  I doubt it was intentional on Mousekeepings part but who knows.  My husband and I stayed at Riviera on July 4 and there was a single black hair (not a downstairs hair, seemed like a head hair) on top of the bed.  I saw it when we first got there, but tbh it wasn't a big deal to us because they are cleaning and it happens, and other than that the room was spotless.  If it had been a downstairs hair, however, I would have def. said something


----------



## constanze

jenjersnap said:


> This is a good question! Next week I will be looking for firsthand experiences so please share if you see anything (I will do same). We have a rental car so we could drive, if necessary, but I was hoping to take Skyliner.


I arrive on the 19th—- I plan on taking the skyliner unless others advise differently...


----------



## Disneysoule

Wow. Here we are. .... can’t believe it’s actually opening day tomorrow!!! Anyone who is going Tomorrow  HAVE FUN!! Should be a historic day!


----------



## AmberMV

So to loop back to rumors, now that Disney has released FL resident and Passholder room discounts up to September 30, do we think discounts will continue per usual for Oct-Dec?  Or do we think that they are just trying to overcome the mass cancellations for these early reopening months and they will charge closer to full price towards the end of the year?


----------



## Disneysoule

Dupe


----------



## Mit88

Disneysoule said:


> Wow. Here we are. .... can’t believe it’s actually opening day tomorrow!!! Anyone who is going Tomorrow  HAVE FUN!! Should be a historic day!



The parks open today in some countries. Its almost the end of the park day in Australia


----------



## runjulesrun

Jothmas said:


> I rented a car for my next trip to avoid getting on public transportation, but now I'm wondering if trying to be the first on the first Disney bus or first Skyliner in the morning would be less nerve-wracking.


I am going to be anxiously watching reports to see if the Skyliner will get us there early enough for HS rope drop. We will have a car also but would prefer the Skyliner if it will get us there over waiting in a car line.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> I wouldn't be surprised.  I doubt it was intentional on Mousekeepings part but who knows.  My husband and I stayed at Riviera on July 4 and there was a single black hair (not a downstairs hair, seemed like a head hair) on top of the bed.  I saw it when we first got there, but tbh it wasn't a big deal to us because they are cleaning and it happens, and other than that the room was spotless.  If it had been a downstairs hair, however, I would have def. said something


Now that's a conversation that I would have liked to have listened in on.  Excuse me, front desk, this is upstairs, we have a downstairs problem.


----------



## Mit88

Mit88 said:


> Where are we even seeing that there were a large amount of No-Shows to the previews? I havent seen any source to back that claim unless I missed it



Im still waiting for the source lol. So is it safe to say that this was a narrative lie that was made up to make Disney seem like there’s no desire for people to go to WDW


----------



## jenjersnap

Coming up soon! Good luck! 



constanze said:


> I arrive on the 19th—- I plan on taking the skyliner unless others advise differently...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> So to loop back to rumors, now that Disney has released FL resident and Passholder room discounts up to September 30, do we think discounts will continue per usual for Oct-Dec?  Or do we think that they are just trying to overcome the mass cancellations for these early reopening months and they will charge closer to full price towards the end of the year?


I booked the Dolphin for November with their discount.  I'm always amenable to changing if the right price at the right resort comes along.  I'm hoping for a discount for January.  I'm booked as a Pop Peasant for now, but I'd like to pull a George Jefferson and move it on up....hopefully to POFQ which I lost for two trips this year.


----------



## Brianstl

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should.
> 
> Besides it can’t be worse then what Craig just posted on the Dis instastories after checking in at the Poly.  He had to remove a booger from the couch.   It must have been noticeable enough to see right away during his room tour.  So yeah, mouse-keeping should have caught it.


I don’t think pointing out DFP role in this is wrong and Craig didn’t go find housekeeping staff to post their pictures. If anyone was doing shaming in this whole thing it was DFB by posting the picture.


----------



## pepperandchips

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should.


I would agree except in the last couple of years they seem to have lost all integrity in favor of clicks, so now they post clickbait titles and sensationalist photos. They’ve even removed at least one misleading sensationalist article recently after being called out. “My family got SICK at DISNEY WORLD”. We are in a pandemic, have just a shred of credibility and judgment. Jeez. 



LSUmiss said:


> Lol! I guess the only issue is it’s something they clearly missed at a time and when they’re supposed to be extra meticulous.


We had two “ick” moments with housekeeping last week 
1.) someone else’s hair tie on the counter near the sink at the Poly Villas. My DH was like “don’t forget this hair tie” and I PICKED IT UP to discover it wasn’t mine (I use the skinny kind and it was the bigger kind for thicker hair)
2.) earring backs left in the shelves of the Murphy bed at Riviera. Again, DH was like, “look at these weird little screws”.


----------



## Mit88

DFB got employees fired during a pandemic. Yes, I can and will blame them. 

Why wasn’t security fired at Universal for their first day mishap? 

Why wasnt the TM at Hagrids fired for telling guests to fill in all available space?


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> So to loop back to rumors, now that Disney has released FL resident and Passholder room discounts up to September 30, do we think discounts will continue per usual for Oct-Dec?  Or do we think that they are just trying to overcome the mass cancellations for these early reopening months and they will charge closer to full price towards the end of the year?



*I hope they’re empty enough to need discounts in December but also hope they’re full enough to need to reopen POFQ. I’m confident we won’t get both.  I’ll be happy to be wrong, though!*


----------



## AmberMV

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Now that's a conversation that I would have liked to have listened in on.  Excuse me, front desk, this is upstairs, we have a downstairs problem.


I took a sip of my water and was reading comments and almost spit my water out onto my laptop


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> DFB got employees fired during a pandemic. Yes, I can and will blame them.
> 
> Why wasn’t security fired at Universal for their first day mishap?
> 
> Why wasnt the TM at Hagrids fired for telling guests to fill in all available space?


People really want us to feel sorry for DFB when they shamed other people on Twitter and got them fired.  I guess we can’t shame the shamers.


----------



## AmberMV

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I booked the Dolphin for November with their discount.  I'm always amenable to changing if the right price at the right resort comes along.  I'm hoping for a discount for January.  I'm booked as a Pop Peasant for now, but I'd like to pull a George Jefferson and move it on up....hopefully to POFQ which I lost for two trips this year.


I tried to stay at Pop last year but we had to switch to AoA because we have 5 people.  I'm not even fancy enough to be a Pop Pheasant, I'm just a lowly Animation Drainage Basin.


----------



## Mit88

And yet he didnt put any pictures out there to get people fired. This is how you act in a situation like this. You keep people informed without snitching.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *I hope they’re empty enough to need discounts in December but also hope they’re full enough to need to reopen POFQ. I’m confident we won’t get both.  I’ll be happy to be wrong, though!*


Hoping it opens for you!  And I hope we all get discounts galore


----------



## JacknSally

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should.



*Agree reporting what’s happening is important! I think there’s a difference in reporting something and providing context, though, and posting an incendiary photo with no context. *


----------



## andyman8

I'm not one to usually do "this," but given the unique situation we all are in at the moment, I thought this might be helpful to some. Some thoughts from the last day or two being at WDW. I'm at Poly Villas (my second time staying in the Villas at Polynesian and love them), haven't been into a park yet (teleworking while here), but I've visited a few resorts, so I'll share a few tidbits. For those that don't want to read through my ramblings, I'll bold the important stuff.

Interesting trend I've noticed is that in the *morning and afternoon mask compliance was basically 100% at the resort, but by evening, things had fallen to maybe 80% *(though I saw quite a few groups on the Poly beach chatting and none were wearing masks). That said, I'm pleasantly surprised by how many are following the mask guidelines. I can also tell you, for obvious reasons, the crowds at the resort have picked up tonight relative to yesterday and even this afternoon, which leads to my other "concern" (I put this in quotes since it's easily corrected). *There are a few Guests who don't seem to be totally onboard with the idea of physical distancing* (i.e. getting in your personal space, sitting down right next to you, etc...). Of course, the solution is relatively easy: move to a new spot. While it's certainly disappointing that some folks can't respect personal space in the middle of a pandemic, most people were very mindful. This also isn't something at all exclusive to WDW; I've seen this multiple places. That said, I did see one gentleman at Kona Cafe literally step behind the host stand to talk to the hostess. During "normal" times, that's a no no. During a pandemic, that's a nonstarter. Overall, though, *I felt very positive about what I've seen at the resort*. Even at the usually bustling Captain Cook's, things were spaced out nicely and went smoothly.

Speaking of Kona, I also want to just make everyone aware that *waits for TS dining may be a bit longer than expected*. At Kona, I waited for 40 minutes after my reservation to be seated. I'm not complaining, as they're doing their best at the moment and the wait was absolutely worth it (food was delicious and staff was wonderful). This seems to be the case at a number of locations. I did speak to a CM friend about this and she mentioned that part of the benefit of the new 60-day ADR window is that it gives them a little more flexibility in adjusting restaurant capacity in both directions. *They seem to have overestimated their capacity, but that should be corrected soon.*

Below is the setup for the monorail at the Polynesian. The *Resort Monorail will start tomorrow at 7am but won't stop at MK until 8:30am*.  CMs are saying this will continue to be the procedure until further notice. CMs aren't sure if temperature checks will happen here or at MK but most are guessing the latter. As previously announced, *no Epcot monorail for the time being*.



Some photos of the empty GF lobby.





I checked out the infamous blue tarps for myself (photos below). Worth noting *they had to have had at least half a dozen security CMs guarding the fence*.





I know there's been sizable media attention directed towards tomorrow's reopening, though interestingly enough, *it's this story that seems to have some Disney leadership more annoyed*. As Josh said in his NYT interview, Disney is looking at tomorrow as a chance to not only prove the naysayers wrong but also in a way lead the country down a path towards responsible reopenings (whether things go as well as planned remains to be seen of course; there are a lot of variables that are outside of Disney's control). But *there seems be some sort of growing frustration (at least among WDW leadership) that NBA players' tweets and posts just make them look bad* (and remember the NBA is actually the one providing most of the chefs). As someone who has tried to telework, I did have to chuckle at the remarks about the in-room WiFi. If it takes the NBA to get that addressed, I'm here for it.

Unrelated but by the way, if this hasn't been officially reported, *AP discounts are not valid for the Disney face masks*.

I'll try to share any more info tomorrow from MK as it becomes available, but again just a reminder that these are all my personal impressions. If anyone has any questions, let me know.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Brianstl said:


> Disney isn’t terminating people and making multi million dollar decisions because of my ramblings.


Hi Bob 


disneyland_is_magic said:


> I totally don’t think it’s fair to shame DFB for reporting what’s happening. They 100% should.
> 
> Besides it can’t be worse then what Craig just posted on the Dis instastories after checking in at the Poly.  He had to remove a booger from the couch.   It must have been noticeable enough to see right away during his room tour.  So yeah, mouse-keeping should have caught it.






ryanpatricksmom said:


> I really don't want to know how he determined that it was a booger.  I mean, are boogers obvious in appearance?  I don't have a lot of experience seeking them out, and I'm spitballing here, but could it have been something else? Glue? Ointment?


My mind just went to a much darker place than glue or ointment and pretty unmentionable on a family message board. I would have nope-d right out of that room.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Where’s the source? You keep “laughing” at my posts. So I know you’re around. Just admit you were lying to make it seem like there was no demand at Disney because you’re a Universal shill. Go ahead and report me, but spreading false information to create a narrative is against forum policies.


I'm not lying. Trojanjustin on the WDWmagic board posted saying "The # of no-shows for the AP previews was astounding to them.". Its not false information when you put 2 and 2 together. They are now selling 2020 resort stays and tickets. That says to me the demand they hoped for is not there. 

The only park I do have a fondness for is Cedar Point.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

WonderlandisReality said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mind just went to a much darker place than glue or ointment and pretty unmentionable on a family message board. I would have nope-d right out of that room.


Me too!  I exercised considerable restraint, LOL!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Hoping it opens for you!  And I hope we all get discounts galore



*Thanks! At this point, I’m really pretty easy. I’m just hoping things will be ok enough that we can go as-planned in December and we have a place to sleep when we get there. Anything else is gravy.*


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not lying. Trojanjustin on the WDWmagic board posted saying "The # of no-shows for the AP previews was astounding to them.". Its not false information when you put 2 and 2 together. They are now selling 2020 resort stays and tickets. That says to me the demand they hoped for is not there.
> 
> The only park I do have a fondness for is Cedar Point.



Thats not a valid source unless they had main gate information and provided evidence.

Disney stated last month that “later this summer” 2020 tickets and resorts would be available again. No one knew or said when exactly. Yesterday could have been the date set all along.

The discounts are good, but so were universals with their buy one get one free tickets and their added  AP discounts. Seaworld was basically giving APs away for free. So lets not act like Disney is the only company trying to get people to come to take a vacation


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’ll snark DFB anytime anyone wants to but if Disney actually fired CMs based on nothing but a snapshot on Twitter that’s on Disney. That’s some scary you know what if anybody can take an out of context picture of you, not even on the clock, and you’re fired for it. It’s so ruthless that I have a hard time believing it, maybe I just don’t want it to be true.

Sad thing is, on various other groups people seem to think the CMs deserved to be fired for not setting an example .


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Thats not a valid source unless they had main gate information and provided evidence.
> 
> Disney stated last month that “later this summer” 2020 tickets and resorts would be available again. No one knew or said when exactly. Yesterday could have been the date set all along.
> 
> The discounts are good, but so were universals with their buy one get one free tickets and their added  AP discounts. Seaworld was basically giving APs away for free. So lets not act like Disney is the only company trying to get people to come to take a vacation


All Florida parks are going to be hurting for awhile. Parks like Cedar Point will be the ones that hurt the least the next few years. More people will be going to their local park versus any Florida park for vacation for awhile.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll snark DFB anytime anyone wants to but if Disney actually fired CMs based on nothing but a snapshot on Twitter that’s on Disney. That’s some scary you know what if anybody can take an out of context picture of you, not even on the clock, and you’re fired for it. It’s so ruthless that I have a hard time believing it, maybe I just don’t want it to be true.
> 
> Sad thing is, on various other groups *people seem to think the CMs deserved to be fired for not setting an example* .


That's so sad.  Everyone makes mistakes.  The entire point of CM and AP previews is to gradually ramp up capacity and see how things work in a live environment, adjust and try again.  We all knew Disney would be under the microscope, and I would absolutely bet the CMs were told to make sure they were on their best behavior, but one mistake of that magnitude should not be the reason anyone gets fired.  A warning?  Yeah, probably.  It may have all been guests of CMs in that line, we don't know.  I guess this is the sad truth behind the internet and the devastation a viral photo can cause


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll snark DFB anytime anyone wants to but if Disney actually fired CMs based on nothing but a snapshot on Twitter that’s on Disney. That’s some scary you know what if anybody can take an out of context picture of you, not even on the clock, and you’re fired for it. It’s so ruthless that I have a hard time believing it, maybe I just don’t want it to be true.
> 
> Sad thing is, on various other groups people seem to think the CMs deserved to be fired for not setting an example .



Ultimately, yeah its on Disney. But unless they’re doing what I said and let it leak to a site that runs with any bit of information they can get, but didnt actually fire the CMs and just talked to them about the situation and how it needed to be handled from that point on, then there was really nothing Disney could do about it. Pretty much every trending non-compliant person on twitter has been fired from their jobs. Because they put a face to the allegations, Disney pretty much had to take action or be subjected to additional bad press. Typically all press is good press, but not now. Not in a pandemic. 

At the end of the day, yes its on the CMs to comply with the rules and regulations that they themselves are supposed to enforce, but like I said, these CMs were very likely excited to be out enjoying some sort of normalcy in life for the first time in 4 months and got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes! Is it sad I’ll probably turn on a game or two in hopes of getting a glimpse of some resort or something at halftime?



No, that's not sad, it's FUN!!!


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> All Florida parks are going to be hurting for awhile. Parks like Cedar Point will be the ones that hurt the least the next few years. More people will be going to their local park versus any Florida park for vacation for awhile.


Based on Disney's most recent room discount announcement for FL residents and APs it appears Disney is also trying to encourage locals to visit.  SeaWorld/Busch Gardens slashed the cost of their APs from $366 to $250 for the Platinum pass.  But guess what, that discount got me to buy an AP to SW/BG that I wouldn't have purchased otherwise.  I bought it a month ago and still haven't gone yet, but at that price I feel it holds it's value a little longer.  Same thing with the Disney room discounts.  I wouldn't book a room this winter unless there will be a discount, I'll just drive over instead...but the discounts will get me to stay.  I'm pretty confident Florida theme parks will be okay in the short term, which is likely all they are trying to get through.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It makes a lot of sense to me that Disney isn’t going to be as jam packed as they may or may not have thought, and I would bet it has way more to do with the current state of the US as a whole but especially Florida and people who optimistically moved plans to summer/fall 2020 now pulling back than it does with Disney itself. With the previews, its plausible IMO that there may have been people booking the AP previews just incase, and then didn’t feel comfortable with the situation come the day of.

There are always going to be your major Disney parks people who are happy to go in all circumstances, but the general opinion I’ve seen in person and online is no way would I go right now. The split amongst the fan community itself is pretty revealing IMO.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> *Based on Disney's most recent room discount announcement for FL residents and APs it appears Disney is also trying to encourage locals to visit.  *SeaWorld/Busch Gardens slashed the cost of their APs from $366 to $250 for the Platinum pass.  But guess what, that discount got me to buy an AP to SW/BG that I wouldn't have purchased otherwise.  I bought it a month ago and still haven't gone yet, but at that price I feel it holds it's value a little longer.  Same thing with the Disney room discounts.  I wouldn't book a room this winter unless there will be a discount, I'll just drive over instead...but the discounts will get me to stay.  I'm pretty confident Florida theme parks will be okay in the short term, which is likely all they are trying to get through.



Possibly an enticing offer to give APs the ability to get more than 3 reservations at a time. The rooms still cost money and the APs should be able to get more than 3 days at a time anyway, but its something


----------



## cakebaker

yulilin3 said:


> If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or* other harm* as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance.
> I was done with this whole thing, I stressed out for 2 days because I didn't know when the money would be put back in especially when I emailed guest relations and they said 7-10 days.



It’s quite possible that if one used a debit card the charges to the account could’ve not only incurred bank fees from insufficient funds, but rippled down to bills that were paid and those charges were not honored. For instance, if your rent wasn’t paid due to insufficient funds, the rental agency would would charge you late fees. Some of them, once a check has bounced, won’t allow you to pay by check at that point. A letter would need to be sent by Disney explaining the situation. 

Customer service has hit a new low with that little fiasco.


----------



## brockash

andyman8 said:


> I'm not one to usually do "this," but given the unique situation we all are in at the moment, I thought this might be helpful to some. Some thoughts from the last day or two being at WDW. I'm at Poly Villas (my second time staying in the Villas at Polynesian and love them), haven't been into a park yet (teleworking while here), but I've visited a few resorts, so I'll share a few tidbits. For those that don't want to read through my ramblings, I'll bold the important stuff.
> 
> Interesting trend I've noticed is that in the *morning and afternoon mask compliance was basically 100% at the resort, but by evening, things had fallen to maybe 80% *(though I saw quite a few groups on the Poly beach chatting and none were wearing masks). That said, I'm pleasantly surprised by how many are following the mask guidelines. I can also tell you, for obvious reasons, the crowds at the resort have picked up tonight relative to yesterday and even this afternoon, which leads to my other "concern" (I put this in quotes since it's easily corrected). *There are a few Guests who don't seem to be totally onboard with the idea of physical distancing* (i.e. getting in your personal space, sitting down right next to you, etc...). Of course, the solution is relatively easy: move to a new spot. While it's certainly disappointing that some folks can't respect personal space in the middle of a pandemic, most people were very mindful. This also isn't something at all exclusive to WDW; I've seen this multiple places. That said, I did see one gentleman at Kona Cafe literally step behind the host stand to talk to the hostess. During "normal" times, that's a no no. During a pandemic, that's a nonstarter. Overall, though, *I felt very positive about what I've seen at the resort*. Even at the usually bustling Captain Cook's, things were spaced out nicely and went smoothly.
> 
> Speaking of Kona, I also want to just make everyone aware that *waits for TS dining may be a bit longer than expected*. At Kona, I waited for 40 minutes after my reservation to be seated. I'm not complaining, as they're doing their best at the moment and the wait was absolutely worth it (food was delicious and staff was wonderful). This seems to be the case at a number of locations. I did speak to a CM friend about this and she mentioned that part of the benefit of the new 60-day ADR window is that it gives them a little more flexibility in adjusting restaurant capacity in both directions. *They seem to have overestimated their capacity, but that should be corrected soon.*
> 
> Below is the setup for the monorail at the Polynesian. The *Resort Monorail will start tomorrow at 7am but won't stop at MK until 8:30am*.  CMs are saying this will continue to be the procedure until further notice. CMs aren't sure if temperature checks will happen here or at MK but most are guessing the latter. As previously announced, *no Epcot monorail for the time being*.
> 
> View attachment 508387
> 
> Some photos of the empty GF lobby.
> 
> View attachment 508388
> 
> View attachment 508392
> 
> I checked out the infamous blue tarps for myself (photos below). Worth noting *they had to have had at least half a dozen security CMs guarding the fence*.
> 
> View attachment 508389
> 
> View attachment 508390
> 
> I know there's been sizable media attention directed towards tomorrow's reopening, though interestingly enough, *it's this story that seems to have some Disney leadership more annoyed*. As Josh said in his NYT interview, Disney is looking at tomorrow as a chance to not only prove the naysayers wrong but also in a way lead the country down a path towards responsible reopenings (whether things go as well as planned remains to be seen of course; there are a lot of variables that are outside of Disney's control). But *there seems be some sort of growing frustration (at least among WDW leadership) that NBA players' tweets and posts just make them look bad* (and remember the NBA is actually the one providing most of the chefs). As someone who has tried to telework, I did have to chuckle at the remarks about the in-room WiFi. If it takes the NBA to get that addressed, I'm here for it.
> 
> Unrelated but by the way, if this hasn't been officially reported, *AP discounts are not valid for the Disney face masks*.
> 
> I'll try to share any more info tomorrow from MK as it becomes available, but again just a reminder that these are all my personal impressions. If anyone has any questions, let me know.


Thanks so much for the info. So if monorail starts at 7, but doesn't stop at MK until 830...the question now becomes will it be better to take the monorail to CR, get off and walk to MK?  I'm half joking, but also seriously curious lol.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> It makes a lot of sense to me that Disney isn’t going to be as jam packed as they may or may not have thought, and I would bet it has way more to do with the current state of the US as a whole but especially Florida and people who optimistically moved plans to summer/fall 2020 now pulling back than it does with Disney itself. With the previews, its plausible IMO that there may have been people booking the AP previews just incase, and then didn’t feel comfortable with the situation come the day of.
> 
> There are always going to be your major Disney parks people who are happy to go in all circumstances, but the general opinion I’ve seen in person and online is no way would I go right now. The split amongst the fan community itself is pretty revealing IMO.



Some people may not have been going regardless. They played a lot of games with potential guests over the last 4 months and those people could have just said “screw it” and had nothing to do with the medical state that florida is currently in. I’m sure there are also a ton that were never going to go this summer no matter how good things got. The parks have a set capacity, and a lot of have dates completely filled by people living in the most dangerous state in the country. I dont think the “lack” of people there today, tomorrow, sunday and beyond really means much against Bobs “pent up demand” quote. He never said they were going to Max out capacity. If there are 10,000 people in the parks every day, or even just the weekends, thats still demand


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Possibly an enticing offer to give APs the ability to get more than 3 reservations at a time. The rooms still cost money and the APs should be able to get more than 3 days at a time anyway, but its something


It is AWFULLY tempting, but I already have a late August visit to the Contemporary that I've had booked since April, so swinging another September resort stay is a bit too soon.  I'm going to hold out for October discount possibilities.  But really, I think I saw a Deluxe resort for ~$250/night in September.


----------



## AmberMV

By the way, has this always been there?  Rate calendar?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> By the way, has this always been there?  Rate calendar?
> View attachment 508423



Is that for rooms? It may have been but I’ve never seen it. I feel like trying to figure out hotel rates using their own site is like pulling teeth. I just use mousesavers.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> It is AWFULLY tempting, but I already have a late August visit to the Contemporary that I've had booked since April, so swinging another September resort stay is a bit too soon.  I'm going to hold out for October discount possibilities.  But really, I think I saw a Deluxe resort for ~$250/night in September.



If I lived in Fla and didnt have DVC, or even though I do, I probably would have taken advantage of the offer for a weekend getaway.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is that for rooms? It may have been but I’ve never seen it. I feel like trying to figure out hotel rates using their own site is like pulling teeth. I just use mousesavers.


Yeah room rates. I saw it yesterday and again tonight but I don't recall seeing it before


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> By the way, has this always been there?  Rate calendar?
> View attachment 508423


They’ve always had something like that on the DVC side for points per day. Not sure if it was present on the cash side before.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

brockash said:


> Thanks so much for the info. So if monorail starts at 7, but doesn't stop at MK until 830...the question now becomes will it be better to take the monorail to CR, get off and walk to MK?  I'm half joking, but also seriously curious lol.



I’d just chill on the monorail until it eventually stops at MK if you’re already on lol. I saw on a stream that the CR/BLT walkway doesn’t have an opening time since it depends when temp check people get there, it’s probably not going to be earlier than the monorail. I’d guess similar.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> By the way, has this always been there?  Rate calendar?
> View attachment 508423


Never saw a room rate calendar before.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> They’ve always had something like that on the DVC side for points per day. Not sure if it was present on the cash side before.



Thats what I was gonna say, its always been there for DVC as long as ive been a member, so I just assumed thats how it looked like for regular room reservation calanders. Then again, its probably been about 10 years since I’ve paid for a room out of pocket on Disney property


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> Never saw a room rate calendar before.



Glad I didn’t just miss it.

A welcome addition, we all knows it’s expensive Disney you don’t need to be all shady about exactly how much


----------



## New Mouse

AmberMV said:


> That's so sad.  Everyone makes mistakes.  The entire point of CM and AP previews is to gradually ramp up capacity and see how things work in a live environment, adjust and try again.  We all knew Disney would be under the microscope, and I would absolutely bet the CMs were told to make sure they were on their best behavior, but one mistake of that magnitude should not be the reason anyone gets fired.  A warning?  Yeah, probably.  It may have all been guests of CMs in that line, we don't know.  I guess this is the sad truth behind the internet and the devastation a viral photo can cause



It was obviously more than just a photo when they checked the video and decided to take those measures.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## nkosiek

So, I'm here at BLT with the wife and kids, having arrived yesterday. Things I have noticed after a meal at Homecoming at DS and the AP preview at MK today. 

People seem to be incapable of social distancing in stores. I've had people walk right in front of me when I'm 3 feet from a shelf looking at  things as well as reach over me.

Also, exiting rides/attractions. Having a 5 year old means we walk slowly. That's not permission for you to come up my side. Just freakin' wait. There was no one there today, you weren't going to miss a ride (unless you were in Splash when it went down around 5:30).

There were 3 instances today where I saw people pulling their masks down to talk on their phones, specifically when they were in lines.

Way more often did I see people pull down masks once they were in rides in the dark or in lines. I think every ride we did except Barnstormer and Dumbo had this happen. IASW and Pirates were the worst as I noticed multiple people over multiple boats in front of us pulling down their masks. I also saw people pulling down their masks on the walk back to BLT once they crossed the street.

Ther hand sanitizers were great BUT they take too long to dispense at the end of the rides and it causes backups. They need more post-ride to avoid people tripping over each other/waiting right next to one another for sanitizer.

It was EMPTY. On and off Space in 16 minutes at 3:30. Did Pirates twice between 5:30 and 6. Mine Train a 30 minute wait at 12:30 but was not off in 20. It was very nice in that regard but I cant imagine it will stay like this.

Cavalcades were cute. 

Weird seeing so many shops and food places closed.

The castle paint job really does change depending upon lighting and frankly some of the blue looks purple at times and I did not like it. Will be around for 9 more days if.people want more.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

nkosiek said:


> So, I'm here at BLT with the wife and kids, having arrived yesterday. Things I have noticed after a meal at Homecoming at DS and the AP preview at MK today.
> 
> People seem to be incapable of social distancing in stores. I've had people walk right in front of me when I'm 3 feet from a shelf looking at  things as well as reach over me.
> 
> Also, exiting rides/attractions. Having a 5 year old means we walk slowly. That's not permission for you to come up my side. Just freakin' wait. There was no one there today, you weren't going to miss a ride (unless you were in Splash when it went down around 5:30).
> 
> There were 3 instances today where I saw people pulling their masks down to talk on their phones, specifically when they were in lines.
> 
> Way more often did I see people pull down masks once they were in rides in the dark or in lines. I think every ride we did except Barnstormer and Dumbo had this happen. IASW and Pirates were the worst as I noticed multiple people over multiple boats in front of us pulling down their masks. I also saw people pulling down their masks on the walk back to BLT once they crossed the street.
> 
> Ther hand sanitizers were great BUT they take too long to dispense at the end of the rides and it causes backups. They need more post-ride to avoid people tripping over each other/waiting right next to one another for sanitizer.
> 
> It was EMPTY. On and off Space in 16 minutes at 3:30. Did Pirates twice between 5:30 and 6. Mine Train a 30 minute wait at 12:30 but was not off in 20. It was very nice in that regard but I cant imagine it will stay like this.
> 
> Cavalcades were cute.
> 
> Weird seeing so many shops and food places closed.
> 
> The castle paint job really does change depending upon lighting and frankly some of the blue looks purple at times and I did not like it. Will be around for 9 more days if.people want more.



I notice that (incapable of social distancing) in stores here too. I think a lot of it is habit that’s really hard to break, especially because a lot of people are still new at the whole being out and about thing.

Thanks for sharing! Enjoy the rest of your stay, 9 more days is awesome


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> So you’re defending the lack of compliance and enforcement?
> 
> And you want, and encourage people to go to their local parks even if they’re almost ignoring CDC guidelines?



You're really grasping at straws tonight, aren't you? None of what you're accusing him of is even remotely close to what he was saying.


----------



## nkosiek

DGsAtBLT said:


> I notice that (incapable of social distancing) in stores here too. I think a lot of it is habit that’s really hard to break, especially because a lot of people are still new at the whole being out and about thing.
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Enjoy the rest of your stay, 9 more days is awesome


I won't lie, I'm still reticent while the wife is like, "Let's do this!" Total reversal from us normally. I'm hopeful.

Oh, bought a mask, Large and it is not comfortable at all. Heavier material than the ones my wife and others have made and the ear straps aren't long enough, really pulling at the ear.


----------



## MegaraWink

Things are nebulous right now. Am I understanding correctly that with the right amount of cash I could be in the parks next week? I'm not an AP holder, I have no pre-purchased tickets, and I live in GA.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> By the way, has this always been there?  Rate calendar?
> View attachment 508423



*Oooh! How did you get to this?*


----------



## AmberMV

MegaraWink said:


> Things are nebulous right now. Am I understanding correctly that with the right amount of cash I could be in the parks next week? I'm not an AP holder, I have no pre-purchased tickets, and I live in GA.


Yup, money talks


----------



## Marthasor

andyman8 said:


> I'm not one to usually do "this," but given the unique situation we all are in at the moment, I thought this might be helpful to some. Some thoughts from the last day or two being at WDW. I'm at Poly Villas (my second time staying in the Villas at Polynesian and love them), haven't been into a park yet (teleworking while here), but I've visited a few resorts, so I'll share a few tidbits. For those that don't want to read through my ramblings, I'll bold the important stuff.
> 
> Interesting trend I've noticed is that in the *morning and afternoon mask compliance was basically 100% at the resort, but by evening, things had fallen to maybe 80% *(though I saw quite a few groups on the Poly beach chatting and none were wearing masks). That said, I'm pleasantly surprised by how many are following the mask guidelines. I can also tell you, for obvious reasons, the crowds at the resort have picked up tonight relative to yesterday and even this afternoon, which leads to my other "concern" (I put this in quotes since it's easily corrected). *There are a few Guests who don't seem to be totally onboard with the idea of physical distancing* (i.e. getting in your personal space, sitting down right next to you, etc...). Of course, the solution is relatively easy: move to a new spot. While it's certainly disappointing that some folks can't respect personal space in the middle of a pandemic, most people were very mindful. This also isn't something at all exclusive to WDW; I've seen this multiple places. That said, I did see one gentleman at Kona Cafe literally step behind the host stand to talk to the hostess. During "normal" times, that's a no no. During a pandemic, that's a nonstarter. Overall, though, *I felt very positive about what I've seen at the resort*. Even at the usually bustling Captain Cook's, things were spaced out nicely and went smoothly.
> 
> Speaking of Kona, I also want to just make everyone aware that *waits for TS dining may be a bit longer than expected*. At Kona, I waited for 40 minutes after my reservation to be seated. I'm not complaining, as they're doing their best at the moment and the wait was absolutely worth it (food was delicious and staff was wonderful). This seems to be the case at a number of locations. I did speak to a CM friend about this and she mentioned that part of the benefit of the new 60-day ADR window is that it gives them a little more flexibility in adjusting restaurant capacity in both directions. *They seem to have overestimated their capacity, but that should be corrected soon.*
> 
> Below is the setup for the monorail at the Polynesian. The *Resort Monorail will start tomorrow at 7am but won't stop at MK until 8:30am*.  CMs are saying this will continue to be the procedure until further notice. CMs aren't sure if temperature checks will happen here or at MK but most are guessing the latter. As previously announced, *no Epcot monorail for the time being*.
> 
> View attachment 508387
> 
> Some photos of the empty GF lobby.
> 
> View attachment 508388
> 
> View attachment 508392
> 
> I checked out the infamous blue tarps for myself (photos below). Worth noting *they had to have had at least half a dozen security CMs guarding the fence*.
> 
> View attachment 508389
> 
> View attachment 508390
> 
> I know there's been sizable media attention directed towards tomorrow's reopening, though interestingly enough, *it's this story that seems to have some Disney leadership more annoyed*. As Josh said in his NYT interview, Disney is looking at tomorrow as a chance to not only prove the naysayers wrong but also in a way lead the country down a path towards responsible reopenings (whether things go as well as planned remains to be seen of course; there are a lot of variables that are outside of Disney's control). But *there seems be some sort of growing frustration (at least among WDW leadership) that NBA players' tweets and posts just make them look bad* (and remember the NBA is actually the one providing most of the chefs). As someone who has tried to telework, I did have to chuckle at the remarks about the in-room WiFi. If it takes the NBA to get that addressed, I'm here for it.
> 
> Unrelated but by the way, if this hasn't been officially reported, *AP discounts are not valid for the Disney face masks*.
> 
> I'll try to share any more info tomorrow from MK as it becomes available, but again just a reminder that these are all my personal impressions. If anyone has any questions, let me know.



Yes, I would imagine the NBA food tweets and probably Rajon Rondo's critique of his room were difficult for Disney to digest as they are a company that micro-manages (and that's an understatement) their PR and communications.  I don't know how you avoid that though.  NBA players are known for speaking their minds and other than the Lopez brothers, I don't think many of them are die-hard Disney fans.  From what I've seen over the last few days, however, the tweets, reports and posts have become far more positive (Mavs holding a dance party on their GF balconies, Luka and Boban drawing Mickey heads, Meyers Leonard posting his Mickey waffle breakfast, Robin Lopez tweeting from his room watching the must-do's).  Disney must be loving that stuff!  I know I am!


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Oooh! How did you get to this?*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.

I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.

ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.


----------



## one_cat

nkosiek said:


> So, I'm here at BLT with the wife and kids, having arrived yesterday. Things I have noticed after a meal at Homecoming at DS and the AP preview at MK today.
> 
> People seem to be incapable of social distancing in stores. I've had people walk right in front of me when I'm 3 feet from a shelf looking at  things as well as reach over me.
> 
> Also, exiting rides/attractions. Having a 5 year old means we walk slowly. That's not permission for you to come up my side. Just freakin' wait. There was no one there today, you weren't going to miss a ride (unless you were in Splash when it went down around 5:30).
> 
> There were 3 instances today where I saw people pulling their masks down to talk on their phones, specifically when they were in lines.
> 
> Way more often did I see people pull down masks once they were in rides in the dark or in lines. I think every ride we did except Barnstormer and Dumbo had this happen. IASW and Pirates were the worst as I noticed multiple people over multiple boats in front of us pulling down their masks. I also saw people pulling down their masks on the walk back to BLT once they crossed the street.
> 
> Ther hand sanitizers were great BUT they take too long to dispense at the end of the rides and it causes backups. They need more post-ride to avoid people tripping over each other/waiting right next to one another for sanitizer.
> 
> It was EMPTY. On and off Space in 16 minutes at 3:30. Did Pirates twice between 5:30 and 6. Mine Train a 30 minute wait at 12:30 but was not off in 20. It was very nice in that regard but I cant imagine it will stay like this.
> 
> Cavalcades were cute.
> 
> Weird seeing so many shops and food places closed.
> 
> The castle paint job really does change depending upon lighting and frankly some of the blue looks purple at times and I did not like it. Will be around for 9 more days if.people want more.


I think people are so used to pulling their mask down the moment they exit a store or are social distanced.  We do.  At Disney you aren’t supposed to.


----------



## Llama mama

andyman8 said:


> I'm not one to usually do "this," but given the unique situation we all are in at the moment, I thought this might be helpful to some. Some thoughts from the last day or two being at WDW. I'm at Poly Villas (my second time staying in the Villas at Polynesian and love them), haven't been into a park yet (teleworking while here), but I've visited a few resorts, so I'll share a few tidbits. For those that don't want to read through my ramblings, I'll bold the important stuff.
> 
> Interesting trend I've noticed is that in the *morning and afternoon mask compliance was basically 100% at the resort, but by evening, things had fallen to maybe 80% *(though I saw quite a few groups on the Poly beach chatting and none were wearing masks). That said, I'm pleasantly surprised by how many are following the mask guidelines. I can also tell you, for obvious reasons, the crowds at the resort have picked up tonight relative to yesterday and even this afternoon, which leads to my other "concern" (I put this in quotes since it's easily corrected). *There are a few Guests who don't seem to be totally onboard with the idea of physical distancing* (i.e. getting in your personal space, sitting down right next to you, etc...). Of course, the solution is relatively easy: move to a new spot. While it's certainly disappointing that some folks can't respect personal space in the middle of a pandemic, most people were very mindful. This also isn't something at all exclusive to WDW; I've seen this multiple places. That said, I did see one gentleman at Kona Cafe literally step behind the host stand to talk to the hostess. During "normal" times, that's a no no. During a pandemic, that's a nonstarter. Overall, though, *I felt very positive about what I've seen at the resort*. Even at the usually bustling Captain Cook's, things were spaced out nicely and went smoothly.
> 
> Speaking of Kona, I also want to just make everyone aware that *waits for TS dining may be a bit longer than expected*. At Kona, I waited for 40 minutes after my reservation to be seated. I'm not complaining, as they're doing their best at the moment and the wait was absolutely worth it (food was delicious and staff was wonderful). This seems to be the case at a number of locations. I did speak to a CM friend about this and she mentioned that part of the benefit of the new 60-day ADR window is that it gives them a little more flexibility in adjusting restaurant capacity in both directions. *They seem to have overestimated their capacity, but that should be corrected soon.*
> 
> Below is the setup for the monorail at the Polynesian. The *Resort Monorail will start tomorrow at 7am but won't stop at MK until 8:30am*.  CMs are saying this will continue to be the procedure until further notice. CMs aren't sure if temperature checks will happen here or at MK but most are guessing the latter. As previously announced, *no Epcot monorail for the time being*.
> 
> View attachment 508387
> 
> Some photos of the empty GF lobby.
> 
> View attachment 508388
> 
> View attachment 508392
> 
> I checked out the infamous blue tarps for myself (photos below). Worth noting *they had to have had at least half a dozen security CMs guarding the fence*.
> 
> View attachment 508389
> 
> View attachment 508390
> 
> I know there's been sizable media attention directed towards tomorrow's reopening, though interestingly enough, *it's this story that seems to have some Disney leadership more annoyed*. As Josh said in his NYT interview, Disney is looking at tomorrow as a chance to not only prove the naysayers wrong but also in a way lead the country down a path towards responsible reopenings (whether things go as well as planned remains to be seen of course; there are a lot of variables that are outside of Disney's control). But *there seems be some sort of growing frustration (at least among WDW leadership) that NBA players' tweets and posts just make them look bad* (and remember the NBA is actually the one providing most of the chefs). As someone who has tried to telework, I did have to chuckle at the remarks about the in-room WiFi. If it takes the NBA to get that addressed, I'm here for it.
> 
> Unrelated but by the way, if this hasn't been officially reported, *AP discounts are not valid for the Disney face masks*.
> 
> I'll try to share any more info tomorrow from MK as it becomes available, but again just a reminder that these are all my personal impressions. If anyone has any questions, let me know.


So I will be staying at The Contemporary soon. We have TS booked at Chef Mickey and The Wave. Can we use mobile check at our room then start walking over from the Garden Wing? Since they seem to be running behind. That way we are not hanging around everyone else?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here!



For us, not even close! Disney has actually made us enjoy most other amusement parks less over time , we’ve kind of learned not to bother, except for a select few. We find ourselves just being like, this isn’t Disney. I want to be in Disney. Where’s my castle?? I’d rather save the money and wait for Disney.

We didn’t replace our Disney trip. Any money that came back went back into our Disney fund . We’re having a very chill summer (and spring, and probably fall...)


----------



## AmberMV

Llama mama said:


> So I will be staying at The Contemporary soon. We have TS booked at Chef Mickey and The Wave. Can we use mobile check at our room then start walking over from the Garden Wing? Since they seem to be running behind. That way we are not hanging around everyone else?


We stayed at Riviera July 4 and we did Mobile order for QS from our room then walked down to get it.  It wasn't ready yet when we got there so we had to wait until it was ready before they let us in to eat.  You can check in for your TS reservation up to 30 minutes before your reservation time, and yes you can do it from your room if you want, but I'd suggest being just a few steps away when you check in.  They did send us a text when our table was ready but you don't want to be in your room when your table is ready to eat


----------



## MickeyWaffles

nkosiek said:


> Way more often did I see people pull down masks once they were in rides in the dark or in lines. I think every ride we did except Barnstormer and Dumbo had this happen. IASW and Pirates were the worst as I noticed multiple people over multiple boats in front of us pulling down their masks. I also saw people pulling down their masks on the walk back to BLT once they crossed the street.



In a vlog I was watching yesterday, I noticed the people sitting ahead removed their masks after they went under the “happiest cruise that ever sailed” sign on IASW. Predictable that people are cheating on the dark rides. Going to be tough to enforce that unless the CMs monitoring video notify the exit CMs. Why can’t people just follow the rules? So sadly predictable.


----------



## andyman8

Llama mama said:


> So I will be staying at The Contemporary soon. We have TS booked at Chef Mickey and The Wave. Can we use mobile check at our room then start walking over from the Garden Wing? Since they seem to be running behind. That way we are not hanging around everyone else?


You should be able to do that if you have the most up-to-date version of MDE (make sure you update the app beforehand). It actually prompted me to check in about 5-10 minutes before my reservation (and I wasn't at the restaurant yet).


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.



Definitely for us. The smaller local parks are far more affordable, cleaner, easier to get around, have lower wait times, and mechanically speaking, the rides are identical to the ones at Disney (MK). The only reason we go to Disney is the entertainment (shows, parades, fireworks etc...) and characters, basically the "magic". Take that away and there's very little appeal, especially at the prices they charge. We can get same/better rides elsewhere for less. As far as going to a theme park, local or Disney, that's a big fat no.


----------



## andyman8

One last update tonight: per an automated CM voicemail on my in-room phone, *resort* *watercraft transportation WILL be available* "directly to Magic Kingdom" tomorrow from the Polynesian. They distinguished this from the ferryboat over at the TTC, which will begin running at 8:30am tomorrow morning. They didn't say what time watercraft service will begin.

ETA: Despite the voicemail, there’s no resort watercraft transportation “at this time.”


----------



## Hummingbird

I’m finally getting back here to give an update.
It ended up taking me 1.5hrs to get to AK which is normally a 40 minute drive at most.
I finally made it to the parking lot around 9:10am and there were only 3 other cars going through.  I got parked on the second row in the “fill in” slots. There was no wait to go through temperature check and I also walked straight through security. I only took my phone so I just held it in my hand.  It had rained but it stopped just as I was going through the turnstiles and I went straight to Navi River, it ended up being a 12 minute wait because they cleaned the boats.  Then I walked on to FOP. Seriously walked straight through and it’s still the most beautiful ride I’ve ever ridden. (ROTR is the most immersive) so I decided to ride it again and walked on a second time.  Headed to Dinosaur and walked on. Then did mobile order for Flame Tree (my favorite counter service) and I only waited about 10 mins for my order to be ready.  Then I walked to Everest and pretty much walked on.  Then I called it a day because I could see the storm rolling in.

I don’t feel like there was anywhere near 1000+ people in AK today, I know there was some discussion about how many preview slots were available. And because it didn’t seem to be a lot of people I saw everyone social distancing properly for the most part. My first ride on FOP the party behind me and a little boy (maybe around 8-10yr) that would not social distance and he walked so close behind me that he stepped on the back of my shoe twice so I turned around to say something but his mother snatched him back.  I’m glad she corrected him but I wish she had done it BEFORE he stepped on my heels.
Every person I saw had their mask on correctly with the exception of one woman in the Navi River line who took her mask off to eat in line. She was eating chips very slowly and because they were in the group behind me I heard her and someone in her party joking about it.  It really does disgust me when people gloat about skirting the rules.
There was sanitizer everywhere outside of the rides, but only one at the exit of the queues and they dispense slowly and a tiny amount. Disney needs to add a couple more at the exit to prevent a back up of people using them.

Overall I’m very glad I went. I missed it so much and when I drove into parking lot I felt just a sense of relief and calm come over me. Visiting the parks is how I de-stress so being back today was definitely much needed. And yes I cried when I laid eyes on the tree of life coming across the bridge.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> It is AWFULLY tempting, but I already have a late August visit to the Contemporary that I've had booked since April, so swinging another September resort stay is a bit too soon.  I'm going to hold out for October discount possibilities.  But really, I think I saw a Deluxe resort for ~$250/night in September.


I’m not quite at the stay at the resorts level of comfort (I’m probably on day trips for a while), but I’ve always wanted to stay at Beach Club, and those rates are awfully tempting...


----------



## Anna_Sh

nkosiek said:


> I won't lie, I'm still reticent while the wife is like, "Let's do this!" Total reversal from us normally. I'm hopeful.
> 
> Oh, bought a mask, Large and it is not comfortable at all. Heavier material than the ones my wife and others have made and the ear straps aren't long enough, really pulling at the ear.


You might try the masks at Vera Bradley in DS (you can also order them).  They seem to run a little bigger than some of the other masks I’ve seen.


----------



## Marthasor

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.



Yes, I am the same.  I am not an amusement park fan.  I'm a Disney parks and resorts fan.  I could walk around EP, AK and MK all day (DHS, not so much!) and be happy without ever going on a ride.  It's the immersive atmosphere, music, food, CMs that make it so special to me.  It's the "architecture of reassurance" that gets me every time.  Our Disney replacement this summer will be going to the Poconos in PA to experience the lake, boating, hiking, etc.  No local amusement parks for us.


----------



## Spaceguy55

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Besides it can’t be worse then what Craig just posted on the Dis instastories after checking in at the Poly.  He had to remove a booger from the couch.   It must have been noticeable enough to see right away during his room tour.  So yeah, mouse-keeping should have caught it.


Can you imagine if Pete had gone and had that room as planned, I thought I heard that was the plan somewhere...He would of lost his freakin mind...the rant heard round the world..


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCfOWlPD4zi/


----------



## CastAStone

DL MMRR still seems on...


----------



## rteetz

Visit the aerials thread for a full look at Disneyland updates


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> DL MMRR still seems on...



I didnt realize it had that big of a footprint. It covers like half the size of current toon town


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> For us, not even close! Disney has actually made us enjoy most other amusement parks less over time , we’ve kind of learned not to bother, except for a select few. We find ourselves just being like, this isn’t Disney. I want to be in Disney. Where’s my castle?? I’d rather save the money and wait for Disney.
> 
> We didn’t replace our Disney trip. Any money that came back went back into our Disney fund . We’re having a very chill summer (and spring, and probably fall...)



I cant remember the last time I went to a local park. A couple of six flags parks are around us and it never even registered to go to them...especially now. 

We debated rescheduling for next summer but in all honesty it could be exactly the same by then. We just don't know. So the plan for now is to go in mid September....as long as the travel quarentine for NY is lifted that is. 

Everyone is just doing what feels right for them and that all everyone can really do in this situation. I hope everyone has an amazing time returning to Disney no matter if your trip starts tomorrow or a year from now.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I didnt realize it had that big of a footprint. It covers like half the size of current toon town


The GMR building isn’t exactly small.


----------



## JacknSally

*It’s official in Florida time - Happy Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom opening day  *
*
We’re not the only ones making guesstimates about park capacity. Click Orlando (not sure their reputation) put out these numbers today, based on 2018 attendance estimates. What a dream! Anyone who is going in these next few weeks, ENJOY IT as much as possible!

https://www.clickorlando.com/entert...-park-reopens-we-take-a-guess-at-the-numbers/*
**


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.


I am an amusement park fan and visit multiple parks a year. I like riding coasters. Theming doesn't do much for me. 

What I was talking about was once the pandemic is over people are more likely to go to their local park versus a Disney vacation as financially many won't be able to afford it due to the economy being bad.


----------



## TropicalDIS

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.



Disney and Universal fanatic here. But I know plenty of people who fiend coasters and will go to any and all parks.


----------



## kylenne

MickeyWaffles said:


> Are local parks really a replacement for Disney for people? If we don’t go to Disney, we don’t go to any other park instead. Disney is the draw, and I know many others who are the same. We are not amusement parks fanatics, we are Disney parks fanatics.
> 
> I have no desire to go to my local Six Flags in general, and DEFINITELY not during a pandemic.
> 
> ETA: quoted the wrong post here, can’t insert the correct one - was commenting on @Jrb1979  post.



Someone got affronted when I said it a few pages ago but I agree. If you're not a coaster fanatic or a parent of small kids there's not much to speak of park wise within driving distance of NYC. I literally would not go back to Six Flags for free. That's not hyperbole either, considering the last time I went there it was legitimately for free back when they were running a promo for passholders to bring a friend for free Friday, I went with my friends and had an abject time holding their crap all day and playing Bejeweled on my phone while they went on coasters. It was filthy. Every time I go there is worse than the last and I'm always gobsmacked by how absolutely chintzy and tacky the place is for how much they charge to get in. Hershey is at least clean and well kept with semi-decent food but again if you're not into coasters there's not much for you except Chocolate World (which is really cool, but not worth the drive on its own imo). I was born in NYC and lived here all but 2 years of my life and I feel like it says a lot that I've never had an annual/season pass for a park except for a place I have to get on a plane to visit. All these local places are generic and basically the same to me except for cleanliness level and what IPs they've licensed, I'm not a commando type crossing "world's craziest ____" rides off a list and that's why they don't do anything for me. I want the full package of immersion, a diversity of attractions, thoughtful theming, etc that I can only get at Disney.

If I don't go to Disney I'm staying home or seeking out something besides parks.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> The GMR building isn’t exactly small.



True. I guess it just looks bigger because it’s an empty space rather than a building in its place


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> Someone got affronted when I said it a few pages ago but I agree. If you're not a coaster fanatic or a parent of small kids there's not much to speak of park wise within driving distance of NYC. I literally would not go back to Six Flags for free. That's not hyperbole either, considering the last time I went there it was legitimately for free back when they were running a promo for passholders to bring a friend for free Friday, I went with my friends and had an abject time holding their crap all day and playing Bejeweled on my phone while they went on coasters. It was filthy. Every time I go there is worse than the last and I'm always gobsmacked by how absolutely chintzy and tacky the place is for how much they charge to get in. Hershey is at least clean and well kept with semi-decent food but again if you're not into coasters there's not much for you except Chocolate World (which is really cool, but not worth the drive on its own imo). I was born in NYC and lived here all but 2 years of my life and I feel like it says a lot that I've never had an annual/season pass for a park except for a place I have to get on a plane to visit. All these local places are generic and basically the same to me except for cleanliness level and what IPs they've licensed, I'm not a commando type crossing "world's craziest ____" rides off a list and that's why they don't do anything for me. I want the full package of immersion, a diversity of attractions, thoughtful theming, etc that I can only get at Disney.
> 
> If I don't go to Disney I'm staying home or seeking out something besides parks.



The gross things I’ve seen guests do at Six Flags Great Adventure would make an iron stomach churn. I used to go to Elitch Gardens and their water park connected to it out when I lived in Denver. The theme park was used as a substitute for a babysitter. I’ve seen 10-12 year olds dropped off at the front gate by themselves as their parents sped off after telling them to have a good day. And at the Waterpark parent would let their toddlers run around with no clothes and get in the pools. Local parks are fun for a day trip when I feel like getting on rollercoasters, but they’re really disgusting. So would I trust SFGA or any of my local parks enough to be clean during this period of time and go? Absolutely not.


----------



## MrsSmith07

Well this just makes my heart happy


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Brianstl said:


> Never saw a room rate calendar before.



It’s always been there for me. At least since 2016 when I started planning for more than just solo trips and Was there when I originally booked the original version of my upcoming trip back in December of 2018.


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> The gross things I’ve seen guests do at Six Flags Great Adventure would make an iron stomach churn. I used to go to Elitch Gardens and their water park connected to it out when I lived in Denver. The theme park was used as a substitute for a babysitter. I’ve seen 10-12 year olds dropped off at the front gate by themselves as their parents sped off after telling them to have a good day. And at the Waterpark parent would let their toddlers run around with no clothes and get in the pools. Local parks are fun for a day trip when I feel like getting on rollercoasters, but they’re really disgusting. So would I trust SFGA or any of my local parks enough to be clean during this period of time and go? Absolutely not.



Yeah and I'm not sure who I would trust less on adhering to safety protocols, the guests or the staff. That last time I went, every smoking area reeked of cigs full of decidedly non-tobacco product and sullen employees were passing by with indifference, as one example. No way do I trust SFGA in this era. There's too much apathy in that place.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> I am an amusement park fan and visit multiple parks a year. I like riding coasters. Theming doesn't do much for me.
> 
> What I was talking about was once the pandemic is over people are more likely to go to their local park versus a Disney vacation as financially many won't be able to afford it due to the economy being bad.



Yeah, I still just don’t see the local parks as a “if we can’t go to Disney, we’ll go here instead” kind of thing as a replacement.

At that point, if the economy is in serious trouble, the local parks won’t be thriving either. They’ll be in trouble too.

But ... we can agree to disagree


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, I still just don’t see the local parks as a “if we can’t go to Disney, we’ll go here instead” kind of thing as a replacement.
> 
> At that point, if the economy is in serious trouble, the local parks won’t be thriving either. They’ll be in trouble too.
> 
> But ... we can agree to disagree



Definitely not a replacement for me. I couldn’t care less about other parks. I feel like this conversation happens every other day.
I’m putting my vacation/dining out/hair cuts money into fixing up my house until this crap ends.


----------



## Karin1984

I love this video DLPreport posted from the press day at Disneyland Paris earlier this week about the approach. It is in French but there are English subtitles available.






Today and tomorrow are the CM previews in Paris and several DLP Facebook groups have someone present. Usually ED92 has good content. Also pixiedust.be and insidethemagic are also on my watch list.


----------



## anthony2k7

Deleted.


----------



## yulilin3

Happy opening day to MK and AK
everyone coming please be mindful of the rules
Please ignore hateful and alarmist comments and make decisions that make the most sense to you and yours
I'm zagging when everyone is zigging today,  headed to universal to check if there's any impact on crowds now that Disney is reopening.


----------



## hertamaniac

Those of you that will be at WDW today, look to the east around 10:54 AM.  Today is launch day for the Space X Falcon 9 rocket (60% go flight on weather).  What a great bonus if the weather/conditions hold.  Enjoy!

ETA: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...geting-this-weekend-for-10th-starlink-launch/


----------



## Dulcee

kylenne said:


> Someone got affronted when I said it a few pages ago but I agree. If you're not a coaster fanatic or a parent of small kids there's not much to speak of park wise within driving distance of NYC. I literally would not go back to Six Flags for free. That's not hyperbole either, considering the last time I went there it was legitimately for free back when they were running a promo for passholders to bring a friend for free Friday, I went with my friends and had an abject time holding their crap all day and playing Bejeweled on my phone while they went on coasters. It was filthy. Every time I go there is worse than the last and I'm always gobsmacked by how absolutely chintzy and tacky the place is for how much they charge to get in. Hershey is at least clean and well kept with semi-decent food but again if you're not into coasters there's not much for you except Chocolate World (which is really cool, but not worth the drive on its own imo). I was born in NYC and lived here all but 2 years of my life and I feel like it says a lot that I've never had an annual/season pass for a park except for a place I have to get on a plane to visit. All these local places are generic and basically the same to me except for cleanliness level and what IPs they've licensed, I'm not a commando type crossing "world's craziest ____" rides off a list and that's why they don't do anything for me. I want the full package of immersion, a diversity of attractions, thoughtful theming, etc that I can only get at Disney.
> 
> If I don't go to Disney I'm staying home or seeking out something besides parks.


Ditto. I grew up around the NYC area, then moved to NC. Six Flags close to both. Neither have ever been a draw for me, as a kid or an adult. The very few times I've been as an adult I spent so much time noticing how dirty everything seemed. Eek. Not for me.


----------



## yulilin3

we have a "just back from opening week" thread on the TPAS for trip reports https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-back-from-1st-week-of-reopening-wdw.3807247/


----------



## Disneysoule

Very very interested to see what the parks and resorts look like in terms of capacity. I’ll be there SOON ! ( not today lol)   Excited for everyone going. Enjoy your day!


----------



## OKWFan88

I go tomorrow for 11 days!!!! I'm so excited and my excitement has reached a point that my hubby can't talk to me about anything without me starting to giggle and clap my hands.


----------



## whiporee

If you're going, hope it's a great day. Please do all you can to not get sick -- all of us need a success story about now!


----------



## dlavender

yulilin3 said:


> 2.5 hours. The email says
> If you were impacted by this error and incurred bank fees or* other harm* as a result, please contact V.I.PASSHOLDER Support at (407) 939-7277 for assistance.
> I was done with this whole thing, I stressed out for 2 days because I didn't know when the money would be put back in especially when I emailed guest relations and they said 7-10 days.
> This girl didn't even know about the email, I had to read it to her, then she puts me on hold and tells me that right now they are just taking guests information, and if I didn't incur in any financial fees there was nothing she could do. I asked her what the "other harm" wording meant...she stumbled the answer, had no clue
> I was done with it, I only called cause of the email. What is wrong with Disney AP services? do they really want to get rid of us this much?



They are taking information?!!!

I knew it was gonna be some bs.  

Didn’t know about the email? 

Why would I think they actually were doing some coordinated rollout for guest satisfaction? 

Over 2 hours?!?!


----------



## anthony2k7

Who wants to see some of DLP on the preview day???


Like wdw loads of work gone into queue modifications.  Heres crushes coaster queue:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281866142680743943


----------



## anthony2k7

Remy's is still 3d, and they're just handing out glasses... presumably they are super well cleaned between guests.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281869452058013699


----------



## anthony2k7

Mainstreet in DLP:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281912671588225024


----------



## anthony2k7

The sight of that hotel though....


Im so anti theme parks opening right now (had you noticed?)

But look at it!!! Look at it!!! I hope the world is in a better place next year so we can all get back safely to our Disney happy places.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281853267090255872


----------



## cakebaker

Mit88 said:


> You don’t know where those no shows came from. There’s at least 1 member here that got an AP preview pass but was never going to go. There could be a ton of those cases. There’s no restrictions on who was and wasn’t able to apply for the previews



I reserved tickets and most certainly would’ve gone had the numbers not continued to go sky high. I’m sure a lot of people went ahead and reserved hoping things would improve. I have no doubt the low attendance was due to the skyrocketing cases. 

We wanted to badly enough we even considered renting an RV so we’d be self contained, but in the end, common sense prevailed.


----------



## Dentam

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Devs video was really good today. Showed tons of stuff. Like his much better than trackers to be honest



I've really been enjoying Dev's videos - he has great charisma and also relays all of the important info that people need to know before going.  I also loved Adam the Woo's vlog from the AP day.  You could tell how genuinely excited he was to be there - said he could barely sleep the night before due to his excitement, then stayed from rope drop to park close.  In contrast, Tim seemed less than enthused to be there, arrived at noon and left a few hours later.  I think he and Jenn are also much more cautious with the virus which is very understandable.  He wouldn't do any indoor rides or the indoor "relaxation station" which I think is wise.  I was really surprised that Disney has an indoor area with AC for people to relax in with their masks off.  That would be a big nope for me, no matter how hot it is outside.


----------



## Dentam

anthony2k7 said:


> The sight of that hotel though....
> 
> 
> Im so anti themes opening right now (had you noticed?)
> 
> But look at it!!! Look at it!!! I hope the world is in a better place next year so we can all get back safely to our Disney happy places.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281853267090255872



It's beautiful - we went last summer and wished we had stayed there instead of their version of the Yacht Club resort.  Quite a bit more expensive though, but after seeing it we agreed that it would have been worth paying extra for.


----------



## BrianR

JacknSally said:


> *The NBA players watching Stacey on the resort TV is somehow, weirdly, the best thing I’ve seen this week
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281672167814504455*



There's a LOT to unpack in that picture, the Donald Duck varsity jacket on the chair, the trophies on the top shelf with a horse's back half, just awesome 



gatechfan99 said:


> I think the majority of people will be PLANNING to be there at rope drop, but I have a feeling, a lot are going to be delayed actually getting in by 10. The way they were holding cars at the TTC this week, I suspect that's their main strategy from keeping thousands from packing in at the turnstiles for 30-45 minutes beforehand. Add in the people waiting on bus transportation when the buses keep filling up quickly with the limited passengers they can hold, and I can suspect a lot of people intending to get there by 10, won't be in the park at that time.
> 
> Can you just imagine if they were holding cars from parking at 9:45 and they only gave out VQ passes right at 10:00. It would get ugly fast with people getting out of their cars and screaming at the workers. It may anyway, but at least the pressure is off a little bit now.


Someone is going to try bringing an amphicar and dock it since the friendship boats aren't running... talk about valet service!



Marthasor said:


> Yes, I would imagine the NBA food tweets and probably Rajon Rondo's critique of his room were difficult for Disney to digest as they are a company that micro-manages (and that's an understatement) their PR and communications.  I don't know how you avoid that though.  NBA players are known for speaking their minds and other than the Lopez brothers, I don't think many of them are die-hard Disney fans.  From what I've seen over the last few days, however, the tweets, reports and posts have become far more positive (Mavs holding a dance party on their GF balconies, Luka and Boban drawing Mickey heads, Meyers Leonard posting his Mickey waffle breakfast, Robin Lopez tweeting from his room watching the must-do's).  Disney must be loving that stuff!  I know I am!


I hope they don't change anything based on Rajon's tweets.  Every time I've seen something mentioned with him he's angry or frustrated about something in life.  Must be a horrible way to live when you're blessed to get paid playing a game you love.



Anna_Sh said:


> You might try the masks at Vera Bradley in DS (you can also order them).  They seem to run a little bigger than some of the other masks I’ve seen.



Mental note:  don't let family in Vera Bradley store.  We've blown our decade budget on washable pandemic masks already!


----------



## anthony2k7

Dentam said:


> It's beautiful - we went last summer and wished we had stayed there instead of their version of the Yacht Club resort.  Quite a bit more expensive though, but after seeing it we agreed that it would have been worth paying extra for.


We've stayed in all the main onsite hotels (although HNY pre Marvelification) and actually liked Newport Bay the best which I presume you mean. Its all down to personal preference though, I love them all except santa fe. They'd need to pay me to stay at santa fe again!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281920808303067138


----------



## Boardwalk III

Dentam said:


> I've really been enjoying Dev's videos - he has great charisma and also relays all of the important info that people need to know before going.  I also loved Adam the Woo's vlog from the AP day.  You could tell how genuinely excited he was to be there - said he could barely sleep the night before due to his excitement, then stayed from rope drop to park close.  In contrast, Tim seemed less than enthused to be there, arrived at noon and left a few hours later.  I think he and Jenn are also much more cautious with the virus which is very understandable.  He wouldn't do any indoor rides or the indoor "relaxation station" which I think is wise.  I was really surprised that Disney has an indoor area with AC for people to relax in with their masks off.  That would be a big nope for me, no matter how hot it is outside.



Don’t know if allowed to ask in this forum but I’m not in the loop on these vloggers you mention… I.e. Dev etc. Does anyone have links?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm watching Tom Does Disney live stream.  He's at WL and the first bus to MK just showed up at 8:11.  I feel like we're going to hear a lot of transportation complaints today.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281923588573016074


----------



## Dentam

anthony2k7 said:


> We've stayed in all the main onsite hotels (although HNY pre Marvelification) and actually liked Newport Bay the best which I presume you mean. Its all down to personal preference though, I love them all except santa fe. They'd need to pay me to stay at santa fe again!



We liked Newport Bay (couldn't remember the name offhand) and the remodeled HNY looks like it will be really nice, but after roaming around inside their DL Hotel and also seeing how much less walking we'd have to do to get back to our room every day, we were definitely wishing we'd stayed there.  Maybe next time!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Boardwalk III said:


> Don’t know if allowed to ask in this forum but I’m not in the loop on these vloggers you mention… I.e. Dev etc. Does anyone have links?


Dev is Prince Charming Dev on youtube.


----------



## Dentam

Boardwalk III said:


> Don’t know if allowed to ask in this forum but I’m not in the loop on these vloggers you mention… I.e. Dev etc. Does anyone have links?



Search for Prince Charming Dev on YouTube - he was a CP a few years ago and started his channel back then.  It's grown tremendously in recent months with about 80k subscribers now.  He's fun to watch and does a good job relaying important info.  Adam the Woo and The Tim Tracker are other channels to check out.  They've been around for years and have hundreds of thousands of subscribers.


----------



## Dentam

ResortTV1 livestream at MK should be starting in about half an hour.  Looking forward to seeing what the crowd levels are like today compared to the preview days.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Line for temp check at TTC is all the way back to the handicap section of the parking lot.


----------



## BrianR

chicagoshannon said:


> Line for temp check at TTC is all the way back to the handicap section of the parking lot.


This may a secondary reason why the resort "reservation bucket" is open but the other two are closed.  Resort guests aren't temped at TTC, so it spreads out the intake to multiple places.  The limit could very well be what they could handle at TTC without it getting too overwhelming.


----------



## Dulcee

One of the things I have found interesting about this is all is watching the wait times and seeing how quickly they can decrease when you don't have the added dynamic of fast pass involved.


----------



## Jothmas

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm watching Tom Does Disney live stream.  He's at WL and the first bus to MK just showed up at 8:11.  I feel like we're going to hear a lot of transportation complaints today.


On MDE, under transportation, it states that buses from resorts would start 45 minutes before park opening, so 8:11am sounds about right.


----------



## Dulcee

Jothmas said:


> On MDE, under transportation, it states that buses from resorts would start 45 minutes before park opening, so 8:11am sounds about right.


With no pre opening reservations allowed, this does make sense.


----------



## Dentam

A lot of CM's on Main Street welcoming guests back - making me tear up a bit.


----------



## Jothmas

All the vlogs I have seen the last week may have a few seconds of the vlogger in their car and then poof they are going through security. I would like to know every detail about the experience of driving to the park, the wait in the car line, the start time for entry into the parking lot, the walk to the TTC, the time going through security, the wait time for ferry or monorail, etc. It's important information for planning the beginning of the day.


----------



## kylenne

Jothmas said:


> All the vlogs I have seen the last week may have a few seconds of the vlogger in their car and then poof they are going through security. I would like to know every detail about the experience of driving to the park, the wait in the car line, the start time for entry into the parking lot, the walk to the TTC, the time going through security, the wait time for ferry or monorail, etc. It's important information for planning the beginning of the day.



You’re not likely to see filming of security. It’s heavily frowned upon and most of these folks are thirsty for media credentials or to keep those they have.


----------



## 02AggieGirl

BrianR said:


> This may a secondary reason why the resort "reservation bucket" is open but the other two are closed.  Resort guests aren't temped at TTC, so it spreads out the intake to multiple places.  The limit could very well be what they could handle at TTC without it getting too overwhelming.


So they take your temp at the resort before you get on the bus?


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCgHXvkDIDx/


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCgG3xJDUwS/


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> If some people don’t get ROTR ahead of time, they won’t go to DHS at all.
> 
> Having ROTR be day of booking only helps ensure that DHS hits capacity daily with the people who want a shot at it.
> 
> Disney wants their limited capacity to be full. Not lower than already limited.



This is what is so confusing to me, though. 

I thought that was the point? All along, we have been told that the reason Disney is doing what they are doing is precisely because they WANT to discourage people from coming. They don't want people coming. They want to keep the numbers down. I could go through this thread and probably find 100 posts of people saying that exact thing. "Disney is doing x,y,z, fill n the blank, because they want people to cancel. They don't want people coming."

So...do they want people coming or do they not? Because some decisions they have made indicate that they are trying to discourage guests from vacationing there. But, then other decisions make it seem like they are trying to get more people coming in. Which is it, Disney?


----------



## chicagoshannon

AKL buses seem to be running one right after the other.  So that's nice.


----------



## cakebaker

mmackeymouse said:


> So...do they want people coming or do they not? Because some decisions they have made indicate that they are trying to discourage guests from vacationing there. But, then other decisions make it seem like they are trying to get more people coming in. Which is it, Disney?



I think they vastly over estimated the willingness to travel to Florida right now. When they first announced the opening, numbers didn't look nearly as bad as they do now and they were afraid they'd have too many guests to handle. Now, they can see it's not happening. The biggest indicator is the really significant AP discount they're offering- if they had the numbers they needed, we wouldn't be seeing a discount.


----------



## Llama mama

chicagoshannon said:


> AKL buses seem to be running one right after the other.  So that's nice.


From the resorts?


----------



## hertamaniac

Live flyover at Disney: I spy a Primeval Whirl.

https://www.clickorlando.com/busine...reopen-as-coronavirus-cases-surge-in-florida/


----------



## constanze

02AggieGirl said:


> So they take your temp at the resort before you get on the bus?


I'd like to know this too?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/


----------



## chicagoshannon

Llama mama said:


> From the resorts?


yes I was watching that crazy disney lady and they were waiting for a bus.  They wanted to wait for the Cinderella bus so let one bus go and the Cinderella was immediately behind it.  this was at AKL Jambo and they were going to MK.


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we refrain from discussing different YouTube channels. I know there is a lot of excitement today. The Dis is their own source and has their own YouTube channel(s). I have no problem with sharing pieces of info from sources but discussing who does what and who likes what YouTube channels is not a discussion for here.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/


Isn’t today sold out for APs? Seems backwards


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> I suggest we refrain from discussing different YouTube channels. I know there is a lot of excitement today. The Dis is their own source and has their own YouTube channel(s). I have no problem with sharing pieces of info from sources but discussing who does what and who likes what YouTube channels is not a discussion for here.



 sorry bout it


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/



If they’re selling same day tickets, they need to let passholders in too.


----------



## Arguetafamily

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/



Totally knew that would happen!

Now I wonder if you have a park hopper option and there are open spots, can you make a second reservation, once you've left another park?


----------



## MrsBooch

What is the deal with the TTA - is it just mechanical? I could have sworn it was going to be one of the attractions open - it’s one of my favorite things to do so i feel like I’m emotionally connected.


----------



## yulilin3

Jothmas said:


> All the vlogs I have seen the last week may have a few seconds of the vlogger in their car and then poof they are going through security. I would like to know every detail about the experience of driving to the park, the wait in the car line, the start time for entry into the parking lot, the walk to the TTC, the time going through security, the wait time for ferry or monorail, etc. It's important information for planning the beginning of the day.


Both times i went this week to mk they opened the lot lot at 8am, then they hold the cars in several spots before starting to park them.  Both times i was first (after having to circle around) on the roll plaza lane,  temp check was fast followed by bag check.  On monorail and ferry around 8:30ish. Park opened already when i arrived. 
They are using the parking as the first step to social distance and scatter people's entrance


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> This is what is so confusing to me, though.
> 
> I thought that was the point? All along, we have been told that the reason Disney is doing what they are doing is precisely because they WANT to discourage people from coming. They don't want people coming. They want to keep the numbers down. I could go through this thread and probably find 100 posts of people saying that exact thing. "Disney is doing x,y,z, fill n the blank, because they want people to cancel. They don't want people coming."
> 
> So...do they want people coming or do they not? Because some decisions they have made indicate that they are trying to discourage guests from vacationing there. But, then other decisions make it seem like they are trying to get more people coming in. Which is it, Disney?



Disney has established a capacity for each park they are comfortable with and that they deem would not be a loss. As a business, you would want to hit the maximum of your limited park capacity. My post was only addressing a specific issue - why they would use a day of virtual queue for ROTR at DHS.

This is unrelated, but DHS right now is going to be such a tough park for families with young kids without the shows and M&G. MMRR and TSM are the only 2 rides without a height restriction. 2 rides! Even AS2 has a restriction (it’s low, but a restriction.) The littlest ones will just be rider switched most of the day. I hope there is some fun pop up entertainment for them.


----------



## Hettie

nkosiek said:


> Ther hand sanitizers were great BUT they take too long to dispense at the end of the rides and it causes backups. They need more post-ride to avoid people tripping over each other/waiting right next to one another for sanitizer.





Hummingbird said:


> There was sanitizer everywhere outside of the rides, but only one at the exit of the queues and they dispense slowly and a tiny amount. Disney needs to add a couple more at the exit to prevent a back up of people using them.



So, is using the sanitizer required? If so, can one use their own personal hand sanitizer instead? I have seen several people mention having an allergy and I would prefer to use my own anyway.


----------



## Arguetafamily

I want one


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Was watching a friend on Facebook live streaming from MK and noticed several different groups take their masks off for pictures

Did that get determined if that was allowed? - I thought I had read masks were to stay on for pictures


----------



## rteetz

Arguetafamily said:


> View attachment 508616
> 
> I want one


Josh was wearing one I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Disney has established a capacity for each park they are comfortable with and that they deem would not be a loss. As a business, you would want to hit the maximum of your limited park capacity. My post was only addressing a specific issue - virtual queues at DHS.
> 
> This is unrelated, but DHS right now is going to be such a tough park for families with young kids without the shows and M&G. MMRR and TSM are the only 2 rides without a height restriction. 2 rides! Even AS2 has a restriction (it’s low, but a restriction.) The littlest ones will just be rider switched most of the day. I hope there is some fun pop up entertainment for them.



Fully agree - hope they do some of those distance character things or like a "pop up parade" with Disney Jr Characters


----------



## MrsBooch

Arguetafamily said:


> View attachment 508616
> 
> I want one



OHHH MY GOODNESS.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BrianR

cakebaker said:


> I think they vastly over estimated the willingness to travel to Florida right now. When they first announced the opening, numbers didn't look nearly as bad as they do now and they were afraid they'd have too many guests to handle. Now, they can see it's not happening. The biggest indicator is the really significant AP discount they're offering- if they had the numbers they needed, we wouldn't be seeing a discount.


I think the uncertainty of the details of the plan made people scramble for a vacation somewhere vs. holding onto wishes w/ Disney.  Their lack of detailing everything w/ hotels and park system and everything else right away is hurting them in this initial 60 day window with those guests and they're trying to course correct that mistake with the discounts.  I mean you experienced this first hand with your room reservation whip around too, their plan was disjointed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Arguetafamily said:


> Totally knew that would happen!
> 
> Now I wonder if you have a park hopper option and there are open spots, can you make a second reservation, once you've left another park?


Too full for APs. Walk right in if you want to buy a ticket today though


----------



## BrianR

Arguetafamily said:


> View attachment 508616
> 
> I want one


They better have a Muppets one of these at HS.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Too full for APs. Walk right in if you want to buy a ticket today though


one generates new cash flow for Disney and the other doesn’t.


----------



## Brianstl

Still early, but wait time are low.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> I suggest we refrain from discussing different YouTube channels. I know there is a lot of excitement today. The Dis is their own source and has their own YouTube channel(s). I have no problem with sharing pieces of info from sources but discussing who does what and who likes what YouTube channels is not a discussion for here.



The Dis is the gold standard anyway as far as I’m concerned.  Loved Craig’s video of the AP preview, I hope we get one for AK.


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was watching a friend on Facebook live streaming from MK and noticed several different groups take their masks off for pictures
> 
> Did that get determined if that was allowed? - I thought I had read masks were to stay on for pictures


Yes you are allowed to take a mask off for a picture you take yourself. Photopass isn't allowed to take unmasked photos.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/


I wonder if this will be an option going forward, or if they just didn’t want to turns lots of people away on the first day when all of the new procedures are still so...new?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281946596222087168
Seems to be the longest line at MK


----------



## Sandiz08

gottalovepluto said:


> Too full for APs. Walk right in if you want to buy a ticket today though


It’s called new money. They need some right now.


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/



It doesn’t surprise me that they have employees in the booths at TTC, as we have stopped there to activate annual passes or prove Florida residency. I am surprised they are selling same day tickets while keep APs blocked.  I hope that’s not true and that they are there as a function of guest services.


----------



## Disneysoule

kylenne said:


> The Dis is the gold standard anyway as far as I’m concerned.  Loved Craig’s video of the AP preview, I hope we get one for AK.


I agree Craig’s camera on The Dis was AMAZING. I had watched another vlog right before and was impressed with how clear and life like Craig’s camera was.  It was like I was actually there.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Seems to be the longest line at MK


They actually seem to be spaced pretty well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes you are allowed to take a mask off for a picture you take yourself. Photopass isn't allowed to take unmasked photos.



Ah, thanks for the clarification, these were definitely non-photopass pictures

(Actually appeared no photopass out on Main St so far - perhaps to minimize people stopping on Main STM and clogging things up (did seem more crowded than for the preview days)

Longest line so far was definitely for Starbucks


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/


Maybe they could give APs a discount on same day tickets?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281946596222087168
> Seems to be the longest line at MK




Having to deal with of people going in different directions is definitely going to be a challenge at times .... but if there are that many people needing to go to customer service the line will get long when spaced out, not exactly sure what she would want them to do


----------



## MrsBooch

Brianstl said:


> They actually seem to be spaced pretty well.



Yeah I thought so too??


----------



## Anna_Sh

Brianstl said:


> They actually seem to be spaced pretty well.


Yeah, I’m not seeing the “densely packed” part.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Image of new CM issued face masks

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/first-look-at-new-cast-member-costume-face-mask/


----------



## mmackeymouse

Same-day tickets is pretty disappointing, not only because of the limitations they have put on AP...not only because of the restrictions to park hopping they have established. 

But, also...just the additional crowds that it will bring in, or at the very least won't discourage. If people know they cannot get tickets day of, hopefully they stay away. It also puts the poor CMs in such a precarious position when, not if, but when the park reaches capacity and they have to deal with the rude people who are gonna berate them. I mean sure, it will probably happen anyway. Sadly.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Maybe they could give APs a discount on same day tickets?



I know you’re joking but there’s plenty of room for APs who want to book a room. And they’ve even discounted them


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> Seems to be the longest line at MK


While I understand her job is reporting on theme parks, the amount of anxiety she seems to have over going.... might be time to consider a change? A leave of absence? She’s giving me anxiety for her anxiety


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> Too full for APs. Walk right in if you want to buy a ticket today though



I understand needing to make money, but that's a pretty bitter pill for those with blocked AP's. At some point you have to factor in customer service instead of just looking at $$$$$. I think it's yet another indication of just how low demand is to go to the parks.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Eeep. I hope the Disney Springs guest services line isn't that long next weekend. I need to go activate my military tickets/buy photopass. 

I'm just so excited that we made it to opening day though! WHAT A MILESTONE!!!


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Too full for APs. Walk right in if you want to buy a ticket today though


Also could be that once they ran previews they discovered that they could handle more people and still maintain all the physical distancing. Kinda part of the point of the previews.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> They actually seem to be spaced pretty well.


One photo looks OK, second photo looks much worse


----------



## hertamaniac

mmackeymouse said:


> Same-day tickets is pretty disappointing, not only because of the limitations they have put on AP...not only because of the restrictions to park hopping they have established.



Were these same-day ticket purchases announced previous to today relative to the modified experience/opening?


----------



## xuxa777

cakebaker said:


> I understand needing to make money, but that's a pretty bitter pill for those with blocked AP's. At some point you have to factor in customer service instead of just looking at $$$$$. I think it's yet another indication of just how low demand is to go to the parks.


What is the bitter pill, that is no different than it was before Covid


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> Also could be that once they ran previews they discovered that they could handle more people and still maintain all the physical distancing. Kinda part of the point of the previews.


If that was the case there is nothing stopping them from releasing more AP spots.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know you’re joking but there’s plenty of room for APs who want to book a room. And they’ve even discounted them


Yep, APs are welcome, as long as they pay up some additional cash first!


----------



## lauraingalls

rteetz said:


>


This totally made me tear up this morning! It was awesome!


----------



## hertamaniac

xuxa777 said:


> What is the bitter pill, that is no different than it was before Covid



Pre-covid, you didn't need to make a park reservation with a capacity limit right?


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> One photo looks OK, second photo looks much worse


Second photo doesn’t look bad when you consider the angle it was took at.  That is a deceiving angle when it comes to spacing.


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Eeep. I hope the Disney Springs guest services line isn't that long next weekend. I need to go activate my military tickets/buy photopass.
> 
> I'm just so excited that we made it to opening day though! WHAT A MILESTONE!!!


Have you purchased (military) Photopass there before?
(Just asking since they sent us away last time and we had to wait until we got into the park).


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> What is the bitter pill, that is no different than it was before Covid


really? Well let’s picture it then:

Pre-COVID my plat AP let me go to theme parks. Post COVID it lets me stand outside the gate and waive at people buying tickets and entering if I didn’t win the AP race to reserve a spot.

Bitter pill: I have already paid for entry and am being denied. The other person has not and is being allowed to buy entry and walk in.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> What is the bitter pill, that is no different than it was before Covid



AP “bucket” is full for all of July, I believe, without stalking and getting cancelled slots. Resort and day guests have near fully open if not completely open availability.

Some people were hoping they would open up AP availability day before or same day. Instead it seems like they’re encouraging filling the spaces with new guests, which IMO makes sense from a $$$ perspective although is disappointing.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anyone else wondering WHY guest services has such a long line?  Problem with ticket reservations or???


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> Pre-covid, you didn't need to make a park reservation with a capacity limit right?


Yep. No idea what they talking about.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe some good news comes for APs today with those emails....


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> Anyone else wondering WHY guest services has such a long line?  Problem with ticket reservations or???


Just people with general queries that have given up trying to phone after being on hold for hours maybe


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

chicagoshannon said:


> Anyone else wondering WHY guest services has such a long line?  Problem with ticket reservations or???


Activating APs? we have to do this, ugh...


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep, APs are welcome, as long as they pay up some additional cash first!


 It is the first day of opening actually within hours of opening.  they probably will be adjusting to allow APs to walk up and make a reservation and get in the park, has it been confirmed that valid  APs Can’t do that now.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Having to deal with of people going in different directions is definitely going to be a challenge at times .... but if there are that many people needing to go to customer service the line will get long when spaced out, not exactly sure what she would want them to do


Rights think she needs to calm down.


----------



## cakebaker

gottalovepluto said:


> really? Well let’s picture it then:
> 
> Pre-COVID my plat AP let me go to theme parks. Post COVID it lets me stand outside the gate and waive at people buying tickets and entering if I didn’t win the AP race to reserve a spot.
> 
> Bitter pill: I have already paid for entry and am being denied. The other person has not and is being allowed to buy entry and walk in.



Minor details.....


----------



## andyman8

UPDATE: Despite the voicemail, there’s no resort watercraft transportation “at this time.”


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> If that was the case there is nothing stopping them from releasing more AP spots.


Has it been confirmed that isn’t happening?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/together-again-shirts-welcomes-guests-back-to-disney-world/


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Leigh L said:


> Have you purchased (military) Photopass there before?
> (Just asking since they sent us away last time and we had to wait until we got into the park).


I've done it there before, most times at that GS I end up needing to get a second CM to help with military stuff but the line is usually shorter than the parks. It's been a while though, so the policy may have changed. I really only buy standalone photopass when I travel with family members who want it. I'll try to report back after next weekend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> really? Well let’s picture it then:
> 
> Pre-COVID my plat AP let me go to theme parks. Post COVID it lets me stand outside the gate and waive at people buying tickets and entering if I didn’t win the AP race to reserve a spot.
> 
> Bitter pill: I have already paid for entry and am being denied. The other person has not and is being allowed to buy entry and walk in.



I've tried to give them the benefit of the doubt with the three buckets and know they need to put some sort of limit on passholders, but this is pretty terrible to clearly say there is available capacity and not add to the AP "bucket" day of, but instead only sell day of tickets


----------



## woody337

Anna_Sh said:


> Yeah, I’m not seeing the “densely packed” part.


She probably shouldnt be there


----------



## anthony2k7

Dulcee said:


> While I understand her job is reporting on theme parks, the amount of anxiety she seems to have over going.... might be time to consider a change? A leave of absence? She’s giving me anxiety for her anxiety


She's still ranting that it's not OK. Seems like this is a bigger issue than the preview day DFB photo was. Its on going and no CMs are doing anything about it according to Carly


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> UPDATE: Despite the voicemail, there’s no resort watercraft transportation “at this time.”


Oops. Well thats a bit embarrassing.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

IDK, this seems decently spaced to me compared to the usual breathing down your neck WDW lines. Sure it isn't a full 6 feet, but if I was in line I'd be happy with the person behind me being this far away. I think these people are making an honest effort in an area with no ground stickers.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep. No idea what they talking about.


You were talking about getting in with a blocked AP, I thought you were referring to a seasonal blocked ap, as it hasn’t been confirmed that AP cant walk up and get a reservation and get in. There is officially only a seasonal blocked AP.

the park has only been open for a few hours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like touring plans is there doing their calculations of wait times - looks like Splash is one of the higher waits currently at 33 mins


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281952736007856129


----------



## rteetz

Reports are CMs are out there trying to get the guest services line in order.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

On the big AP group on Facebook someone met Bob Chapek and took a picture with him. Not touching, but much closer together than 6 feet. Think he’s gonna get fired or reprimanded for setting a bad example?  

Yeah I’m still bitter over that rumour.


----------



## BrianR

How many people can you have at a maximum tent campsite at FW?  Terrible to have to pay anything, but if you're an AP and really need the itch with a group, at least it could only be like $20 a person?  Maybe?


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> You were talking about getting in with a blocked AP, I thought you were referring to a seasonal blocked ap, as it hasn’t been confirmed that AP cant walk up and get a reservation and get in. There is officially only a seasonal blocked AP.
> 
> the park has only been open for a few hours


None of us are talking about normal ap blackout days.

We're talking about park reservations.


----------



## Marionnette

anthony2k7 said:


> She's still ranting that it's not OK. Seems like this is a bigger issue than the preview day DFB photo was. Its on going and no CMs are doing anything about it according to Carly


She has decided to leave. She doesn’t feel comfortable. I feel bad for her. She tried but her anxiety got the best of her.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dulcee said:


> While I understand her job is reporting on theme parks, the amount of anxiety she seems to have over going.... might be time to consider a change? A leave of absence? She’s giving me anxiety for her anxiety


Yeah she is unfortunately an example of someone who should not be at a theme park due to personal issues. Obviously there would be lines and big groups together like those in the photos (and they don’t seem nearly as bad as they could be, I’m surprised at how spaced out they are). Maybe she didn’t realize until she was there that it would cause it her anxiety? Anxiety is not a joke, been there done that. You turn around and walk away.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BrianR said:


> How many people can you have at a maximum tent campsite at FW?  Terrible to have to pay anything, but if you're an AP and really need the itch with a group, at least it could only be like $20 a person?  Maybe?



I don’t know but you can get Pop as early as tomorrow night for $135 so $35 ish per person for a family of 4.


----------



## cakebaker

xuxa777 said:


> Has it been confirmed that isn’t happening?


Yes...


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like touring plans is there doing their calculations of wait times - looks like Splash is one of the higher waits currently at 33 mins
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281952736007856129


Is that for the ride or the gift shop?


----------



## Katrina Y

andyman8 said:


> UPDATE: Despite the voicemail, there’s no resort watercraft transportation “at this time.”


We are arriving in a couple hours at the FW Cabins, if there isn't any watercraft running, how do we get to MK? TIA


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Marionnette said:


> She has decided to leave. She doesn’t feel comfortable. I feel bad for her. She tried but her anxiety got the best of her.



I am glad she is leaving - just not good for her to be there now.  There is no way things are going to be 100% compliant 100% of the time and if every tiny deviation will upset you (which is understandable) then best to not be there.  Feel bad for her


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've tried to give them the benefit of the doubt with the three buckets and know they need to put some sort of limit on passholders, but this is pretty terrible to clearly say there is available capacity and not add to the AP "bucket" day of, but instead only sell day of tickets


no doubt the will add a day of bucket for AP if they haven’t already


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah she is unfortunately an example of someone who should not be at a theme park due to personal issues. Obviously there would be lines and big groups together like those in the photos (and they don’t seem nearly as bad as they could be, I’m surprised at how spaced out they are). Maybe she didn’t realize until she was there that it would cause it her anxiety? Anxiety is not a joke, been there done that. You turn around and walk away.


Perfectly stated-- I think you nailed it here.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> no doubt the will add a day of bucket for AP if they haven’t already


No doubt...............


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> no doubt the will add a day of bucket for AP if they haven’t already



disagree.  They would have done it today if that were to be the case.  They know what they're doing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xuxa777 said:


> no doubt the will add a day of bucket for AP if they haven’t already



We'll see, they haven't so far but they were quick to add day of for purchase tickets 

Obviously still time and maybe they adjust going forward but if I was a passholder that didn't get a reservation for today but could get there, but not able to get in while they are selling day of tickets I'd be a bit annoyed


----------



## Dentam

I guess since I work at a public institution outdoors, I don't have any anxiety with being socially distanced while outdoors with everyone in masks.  My anxiety would be dining indoors or being in the indoor relaxation station with people without masks on given what we know now about how the virus is transmitted most easily.  I feel bad for her, but I don't think it looks like an actual issue...


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> None of us are talking about normal ap blackout days.
> 
> We're talking about park reservations.


yes, but have you confirmed that you can’t walk up and get a reservation as an AP holder


----------



## cakebaker

anthony2k7 said:


> None of us are talking about normal ap blackout days.
> 
> We're talking about park reservations.


I'm not quite sure how anyone can defend allowing the sale of day tickets at the gate while at the same time denying block out free AP's access to reservations. How can that possibly be ok with anyone? I don't care how badly Disney needs money. People paid thousands of dollars for tickets that they can't use to get into the park unless they want to pay for a day ticket.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281946596222087168
> Seems to be the longest line at MK



Just curious if this is someone importantish. I noticed Joe Rohde follows her.


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I've done it there before, most times at that GS I end up needing to get a second CM to help with military stuff but the line is usually shorter than the parks. It's been a while though, so the policy may have changed. I really only buy standalone photopass when I travel with family members who want it. I'll try to report back after next weekend.


Thanks so much! 
We'll probably be in DS our first night next month (have a tentative reservation if we can get there in time) and I never thought to ask a second CM for help.


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> We'll see, they haven't so far but they were quick to add day of for purchase tickets
> 
> Obviously still time and maybe they adjust going forward but if I was a passholder that didn't get a reservation for today but could get there, but not able to get in while they are selling day of tickets I'd be a bit annoyed


wouldn’t be surprised if APs could go today and get in, until the reservations are full, would have to wait in that line though


----------



## chicagoshannon

Katrina Y said:


> We are arriving in a couple hours at the FW Cabins, if there isn't any watercraft running, how do we get to MK? TIA


THe boat from FW and WL is supposed to be running.  Starts 30 minutes before park opening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad she is leaving - just not good for her to be there now.  There is no way things are going to be 100% compliant 100% of the time and if every tiny deviation will upset you (which is understandable) then best to not be there.  Feel bad for her



Which is what a lot of us have said all along but have been deemed negative and alarmist and shifting goal posts to Disney not being able to enforce rules.

You will never have 100% compliance at all times. There will very likely be uncomfortable (short) moments here and there especially when you’re spending multiple days there. This is something people need to be okay with when traveling. The crowd who freaked out at the 7DMT pile up and are shocked it happened shouldn’t be going.


----------



## glocker

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah she is unfortunately an example of someone who should not be at a theme park due to personal issues. Obviously there would be lines and big groups together like those in the photos (and they don’t seem nearly as bad as they could be, I’m surprised at how spaced out they are). Maybe she didn’t realize until she was there that it would cause it her anxiety? Anxiety is not a joke, been there done that. You turn around and walk away.


This has nothing to do with anxiety. She is skeptical of Disney's ability to operate safely during a pandemic, in the new epicenter of the virus. So many people want to explain away any critical comments as negative; they are not. It's not complaining, it's feedback that should make everyone aware of exactly what is going on. This isn't as simple as "the line is too long for __________ attraction. Let me walk away." This line, where people are not maintain the minimum required distance, is to get into the park. People claiming she should just walk away must understand that due to guests/Disney's negligence in following/enforcing the safety protocols, people are at increased risk and may need to make the decision to abandon plans to even visit the parks. That is important information...not just someone who is overly anxious; this places blame on the individual, and not the ones actually responsible.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Katrina Y said:


> We are arriving in a couple hours at the FW Cabins, if there isn't any watercraft running, how do we get to MK? TIA


I think there is limited watercraft for WL and FW. Not for the monorail resorts to MK tho. Enjoy


----------



## Farro

Didn't someone say Cast Members were going out to deal with the line at Guest Services? 

So they are dealing with it. Vlogger left due to being uncomfortable.

Is this really that big of deal?


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> She has decided to leave. She doesn’t feel comfortable. I feel bad for her. She tried but her anxiety got the best of her.


Anxiety or not, she did the right thing.

With FL numbers its quite possible there were people with it that queue and they were not safe distances apart.


The one thing I dont get though is did she need to be in that queue or was she just watching it to report on it?


----------



## rteetz

wareagle57 said:


> Just curious if this is someone importantish. I noticed Joe Rohde follows her.


She’s a theme park reporter. We have been sharing info from her here for months now.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Didn't someone say Cast Members were going out to deal with the line at Guest Services?
> 
> So they are dealing with it. Vlogger left due to being uncomfortable.
> 
> Is this really that big of deal?


Yes let’s move on.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## wareagle57

cakebaker said:


> I understand needing to make money, but that's a pretty bitter pill for those with blocked AP's. At some point you have to factor in customer service instead of just looking at $$$$$. I think it's yet another indication of just how low demand is to go to the parks.



They gave us an extra month. While I’m not happy that I couldn’t be there for this historic day (not happy being a huge understatement), I will give them that month. But after that, they should be given zero slack from APs.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Didn't someone say Cast Members were going out to deal with the line at Guest Services?
> 
> So they are dealing with it. Vlogger left due to being uncomfortable.
> 
> Is this really that big of deal?


Well...she did say on twitter that the line had been like that for an hour. So yeah fairly big deal that it took so long to do something about it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I suppose the good news is we will still have like 456 other vloggers to choose from to watch today. There will be no shortage of information if a few people decide this is out of their comfort level.


----------



## cakebaker

xuxa777 said:


> wouldn’t be surprised if APs could go today and get in, until the reservations are full, would have to wait in that line though


If they have park availability for guests, AP's should be able to book a reservation right now and go. It's ridiculous that one would have to drive to the parks and just see if they could get in.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

glocker said:


> This has nothing to do with anxiety. She is skeptical of Disney's ability to operate safely during a pandemic, in the new epicenter of the virus. So many people want to explain away any critical comments as negative; they are not. It's not complaining, it's feedback that should make everyone aware of exactly what is going on. This isn't as simple as "the line is too long for __________ attraction. Let me walk away." This line, where people are not maintain the minimum required distance, is to get into the park. People claiming she should just walk away must understand that due to guests/Disney's negligence in following/enforcing the safety protocols, people are at increased risk and may need to make the decision to abandon plans to even visit the parks. That is important information...not just someone who is overly anxious; this places blame on the individual, and not the ones actually responsible.


Simply because Disney didn't expect a line such as this does not mean that they are being negligent, or that they won't have line markers by tomorrow. Her anxiety is a real issue, and she should have considered this before she made the cross-country trip. She hadn't mentally prepared for this before she arrived, and the fact that she didn't consider that there would be hiccups on the first day is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

cakebaker said:


> If they have park availability for guests, AP's should be able to book a reservation right now and go. It's ridiculous that one would have to drive to the parks and just see if they could get in.



I mean that’s obviously not what’s going on lol. Serious grasping of straws on that posters behalf. Disney is not having APs line up at the gates to see if there’s room for them. In a pandemic. Where distancing and crowding needs to be controlled.

That is something they would adjust and allow to be booked online if they were letting it happen. The AP availability is what it is for the time being. They warned it would be hard to book at they weren’t joking. The ones hit hardest are the locals who went often and never needed a resort.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> yes, but have you confirmed that you can’t walk up and get a reservation as an AP holder


Well if anyone lives long enough to get through that guest services line perhaps we will eventually find out....


----------



## andyman8

Katrina Y said:


> We are arriving in a couple hours at the FW Cabins, if there isn't any watercraft running, how do we get to MK? TIA


As of right now, “limited” watercraft transport is available to and from FW/WL. This is a fluid situation, so anything can change and I’d be prepared for anything.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Could the activation of AP’s not be done automatically when entering a park? Why would one have to go to GS to do it in the 1st place? 
The line is pretty much always long there. While opening up, I don’t really see what they can do w/ those people lining up.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disdreamprincess said:


> Could the activation of AP’s not be done automatically when entering a park? Why would one have to go to GC to do it in the 1st place?
> The line is pretty much always long there. While opening up, I don’t really see what they can do w/ those people lining up.



Do FL residents have to prove residency before activating? Thats what we have to do with discounted Canadian tickets.


----------



## GusGusTheMouse

Any word on how long the security/temp check line actually took from CR? I really hope it’s not longer than the bus and TTC line...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## Eeyore daily

DGsAtBLT said:


> Do FL residents have to prove residency before activating? Thats what we have to do with discounted Canadian tickets.


Yes as well as military tickets


----------



## mattpeto

Happy to have the clock start for all of us.  One small step closer hopefully to normalcy.  

Also excited to have juicy Epcot information coming in a few days.  Hopefully Remy’s and the spine has made some progress.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Happy to have the clock start for all of us.  One small step closer hopefully to normalcy.
> 
> Also excited to have juicy Epcot information coming in a few days.  Hopefully Remy’s and the spine has made some progress.


Spine hasn’t been touched other than the entrance.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad she is leaving - just not good for her to be there now.  There is no way things are going to be 100% compliant 100% of the time and if every tiny deviation will upset you (which is understandable) then best to not be there.  Feel bad for her


Anyone that has been following her knew this was coming. This is a her issue and not a park issue.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## A2DisneyMom

Dulcee said:


> While I understand her job is reporting on theme parks, the amount of anxiety she seems to have over going.... might be time to consider a change? A leave of absence? She’s giving me anxiety for her anxiety


I think we’re going to see a bit of this and just need to remember that a lot of people going to WDW are going to be adjusting to seeing and being around people again.

There’s going to be a lot of people experiencing “new normal” for the first time and we should, IMO, keep that in mind as we digest their posts and pictures.

Just because someone is anxious about what they are feeling or seeing doesn’t mean Disney is doing something wrong.

That being said, Disney should get some spacing markers out there for that line.  It was routinely busy and tight before COVID, let alone after Disney has been changing people’s vacation plans and APs for 4 months.  But again, just a moment in time and possibly already corrected.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/same...disney-world-pending-theme-park-availability/


This might put a damper on those AP bucket availability plans. Looks like they want to make up some income where they can.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Glad she chose to leave for her own health and safety. She was definitely on edge about this whole trip prior to even coming down, and clearly her anxiety of the crowding of people caused an emotional response. It's not worth it for her to be there. 

While the distancing is a bad look, everyone in those photos are at least wearing masks which is still at least something. All of these people know the risks coming.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

This is doing what I was hoping it wouldn't do...

Making me say screw it and go to Disney sometime this year

I see worse social distancing in supermarkets I go to now. Might as well have a good time in life

Side note: Alot of people enjoy the parks empty like I saw with the previews. For me though, seeing that makes it lifeless. No people equal a lifeless park to me. I like some crowds


----------



## Anna_Sh

cakebaker said:


> I understand needing to make money, but that's a pretty bitter pill for those with blocked AP's. At some point you have to factor in customer service instead of just looking at $$$$$. I think it's yet another indication of just how low demand is to go to the parks.


I wonder what they’ll do if an AP (who doesn’t have their 3 reservations already) shows up at the gate today?


----------



## Helvetica

Logistically, Magic Kingdom is going to be the most difficult park because there's no good way to get there if you're not staying at Bay Lake Tower. This is the first real full day, so I assumed that there were going to be problems like there have been for every other park's opening day. Magic Kingdom is also the most popular theme park in the entire world.

Hopefully they use what they learned today and try to do better tomorrow. 



rteetz said:


>



Based on the current ride times, I was thinking that too. There isn't that much of a need to rope drop right now. Especially since I can't imagine being in the park the entire day due to the heat / mask combo.


----------



## Miffy

If I weren't in NY (14-day quarantine on each side of the trip) and could figure out a way to get there, I'd be there. WDW looks fantastic and I'm so impressed with the measures they've taken.


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Eeep. I hope the Disney Springs guest services line isn't that long next weekend. I need to go activate my military tickets/buy photopass.
> 
> I'm just so excited that we made it to opening day though! WHAT A MILESTONE!!!


Guest services at Disney Springs is your best bet for short lines/speedy service!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

If Disney wants to generate another revenue stream, they really ought to take advantage of the early park closures and start selling the after hours events ASAP.  While I understand that the parks need to be cleaned, based on what I've seen reported, there is plenty of time to do this after a midnight or 1:00 close.  It also helps alleviate some of your transportation volume at park close.  These events were huge money makers for them the past few years with very high margins.  For a company that is cash-starved, they have left a lot of cash on the table.  This seems like a no-brainer to me and we would have gladly bought tickets for several of these events.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The photos doesn’t do it justice.  I saw that photo and thought no big deal.  Then I saw the video in her instastories of her squeezing by THAT line while other people squeeze by to head in the opposite direction.

   The photo only makes her look like she overacted.  The video made it look like a bottleneck without a way around it that Disney not only ignored they created!

   I feel bad for her.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> As of right now, “limited” watercraft transport is available to and from FW/WL. This is a fluid situation, so anything can change and I’d be prepared for anything.



"Water"craft ... "Fluid" situation.

Well played


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The photos doesn’t do it justice.  I saw that photo and thought no big deal.  Then I saw the video in her instastories of her squeezing by THAT line while other people squeeze by to head in the opposite direction.
> 
> The photo only makes her look like she overacted.  The video made it look like a bottleneck without a way around it that Disney not only ignored they created!
> 
> I feel bad for her.



I agree, you can see in the video she had to walk past the line pretty close to them because of the path the line snaked down. Not going to be a big deal for some (because there are a lot of people going who think Disney is being OTT and would do less if not forced to by Disney), but for anybody expecting Disney to keep people away from you at all times, there are bound to be situations like that in short bursts.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> Guest services at Disney Springs is your best bet for short lines/speedy service!


That's what I was thinking of doing but wasn't 100% sure you could activate an AP there.  So you can?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The photos doesn’t do it justice.  I saw that photo and thought no big deal.  Then I saw the video in her instastories of her squeezing by THAT line while people head in the opposite direction.
> 
> The photo only makes her look like she overacted.  The video made it look like a bottleneck without a way around it that Disney not only ignored they created!
> 
> I feel bad for her.



Correct. The video is alarming because CMs were directing people into the bottleneck.

I think this kind of coverage is important for the people who keep saying Disney is one of the “safest places to be.” It’s not. There will be unavoidable risky situations. People going must know those risks. CMs can’t control everyone, and in this particular situation, they are actually directing people into the problem (video proof.)

It’s not the safest place to be. So let’s stop pretending it is. If you go, you’re signing up for some unavoidable risky situations. If you’re not comfortable with it, then you’ll be leaving like Carlye is. These risks are not for everyone.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

A2DisneyMom said:


> I think we’re going to see a bit of this and just need to remember that a lot of people going to WDW are going to be adjusting to seeing and being around people again.
> 
> There’s going to be a lot of people experiencing “new normal” for the first time and we should, IMO, keep that in mind as we digest their posts and pictures.
> 
> Just because someone is anxious about what they are feeling or seeing doesn’t mean Disney is doing something wrong.
> 
> That being said, Disney should get some spacing markers out there for that line.  It was routinely busy and tight before COVID, let alone after Disney has been changing people’s vacation plans and APs for 4 months.  But again, just a moment in time and possibly already corrected.




Yeah, I think both things can be right - it was something that wasn't great/wasn't being handled as well as it could be by Disney and hopefully they correct it going forward (seems like it worked itself out for today, hopefully they have something new in place tomorrow) but also something that isn't crazy that it happened and things aren't going to be 100% perfect so if that really negatively impacted someone to see/experience it then might be best to just take a step back and not force yourself to experience emore


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


>



Can't tell you how much I hate that tape.. Could they use something slightly nicer lol


----------



## Jothmas

mmackeymouse said:


> Same-day tickets is pretty disappointing, not only because of the limitations they have put on AP...not only because of the restrictions to park hopping they have established.
> 
> But, also...just the additional crowds that it will bring in, or at the very least won't discourage. If people know they cannot get tickets day of, hopefully they stay away. It also puts the poor CMs in such a precarious position when, not if, but when the park reaches capacity and they have to deal with the rude people who are gonna berate them. I mean sure, it will probably happen anyway. Sadly.


I was going to say it's fortunate for same-day ticket buyers that with the opening times staggered the way they are, they could try several parks in succession to see which one had availability, but then I thought about parking. Hopefully, if a would-be ticket buyer found out they couldn't buy a ticket they could get their parking fee refunded.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tink2020

Dulcee said:


> While I understand her job is reporting on theme parks, the amount of anxiety she seems to have over going.... might be time to consider a change? A leave of absence? She’s giving me anxiety for her anxiety



I.... feel the same way (about her maybe being in the wrong line of work ). I’ve never heard of her before she was mentioned in this thread a few times, but I honestly just went way back on her twitter timeline to try and understand. Does she REALLY not have a choice but to go? Is there like, a medical condition she’s shared that explains the fear...? I guess I’m just confused. Doesn’t really affect me, I’ll just keep skipping her posts. But I’ve been genuinely confused, feeling like I was missing something obvious about her 

ETA: I truly, very personally understand anxiety. I’m not saying she doesn’t have a right to feel how she does... just not in agreement that she’s in any sort of pitiable position. My $0.02


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Can't tell you how much I hate that tape.. Could they use something slightly nicer lol


Not sure what nice tape looks like. Disney themed duct tape?


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> Correct. The video is alarming because CMs were directing people into the bottleneck.
> 
> I think this kind of coverage is important for the people who keep saying Disney is one of the “safest places to be.” It’s not. There will be unavoidable risky situations. People going must know those risks. CMs can’t control everyone, and in this particular situation, they are actually directing people into the problem (video proof.)
> 
> It’s not the safest place to be. So let’s stop pretending it is. If you go, you’re signing up for some unavoidable risky situations. If you’re not comfortable with it, then you’ll be leaving like Carlye is. These risks are not for everyone.



Anyone going anywhere who thinks they are going to be 100% safe right now is not right in the head. 

That said, either you are okay with risk or you are not. Would we go right now? I'm not sure, probably not because too many restrictions at moment. I do have luxury of working from home, so if we did go, we can quarantine. But also wouldn't have a real plan of what to do if we came down with symptoms while there, so again, probably would postpone.

But I (personally) also don't have a fear that I'm going to get Covid just because I had to squeeze past people momentarily. I wouldn't be able to go anywhere here. Everyone has masks on, but hardly anyone social distances in the stores. 
And I get some have that fear, so yes, they should stay home because it WILL happen.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MickeyWaffles said:


> Correct. The video is alarming because CMs were directing people into the bottleneck.
> 
> I think this kind of coverage is important for the people who keep saying Disney is one of the “safest places to be.” It’s not. There will be unavoidable risky situations. People going must know those risks. CMs can’t control everyone, and in this particular situation, they are actually directing people into the problem (video proof.)
> 
> It’s not the safest place to be. So let’s stop pretending it is. If you go, you’re signing up for some unavoidable risky situations. If you’re not comfortable with it, then you’ll be leaving like Carlye is. These risks are not for everyone.



No one's pretending its the safest place to be.  And NO, no one is directing you into a UNAVOIDABLE risky situation.  If the situation is unsafe, you simply AVOID it; I don't care what anyone else doing or who may be directing.  A little common sense goes a long way here!


----------



## woody337

So I have noticed something in the videos from this week. Several times I have seen CM's from other lands walking through and also CM's with lunchbox's/coolers on their shoulders. I'm starting to wonder if Disney has cut down on utilidor access due to it being a confined space. Has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No one's pretending its the safest place to be.  And NO, no one is directing you into a UNAVOIDABLE risky situation.  If the situation is unsafe, you simply AVOID it; I don't care what anyone else doing or who may be directing.  A little common sense goes a long way here!



Every day people on here say Disney is safer than running into the grocery store. People on here have actually said Disney is “one of the safest places to be.” Anyone who is following along as seen this shouted out over and over.

And if you watch Carlye’s video, she has to walk through a tight space right next to the line of people waiting. You can hear the CMs directing people to go through the tight space. It’s literally the only way to get to the entrance. The bottleneck is unavoidable if you want to enter the park. It’s good she shared this, even if the risky situation doesn’t personally bother you.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marionnette said:


> She has decided to leave. She doesn’t feel comfortable. I feel bad for her. She tried but her anxiety got the best of her.


Good reminder that no one needs to go to wdw right now. And if you go, you don’t need to go at rope drop when it will be most crowded.


----------



## Jothmas

Disdreamprincess said:


> Could the activation of AP’s not be done automatically when entering a park? Why would one have to go to GC to do it in the 1st place?
> The line is pretty much always long there. While opening up, I don’t really see what they can do w/ those people lining up.


That would make a lot of sense for people who don't have to provide any verification. As has been stated, it's better to do the activation at DS. People who go to GS, or who are directed to go there, at the parks have issues that often take a lot of time per guest to resolve. It's awful to be standing in that line, in the sun, when everyone else is going into the park and getting in ahead of you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Correct. The video is alarming because CMs were directing people into the bottleneck.
> 
> I think this kind of coverage is important for the people who keep saying Disney is one of the “safest places to be.” It’s not. There will be unavoidable risky situations. People going must know those risks. CMs can’t control everyone, and in this particular situation, they are actually directing people into the problem (video proof.)
> 
> It’s not the safest place to be. So let’s stop pretending it is. If you go, you’re signing up for some unavoidable risky situations. If you’re not comfortable with it, then you’ll be leaving like Carlye is. These risks are not for everyone.



Safest place to be is home. If your options are say, going to Seaworld (staying at a hotel, hanging out in Orlando area restaurants and stores) or going to Disney, yeah Disney is probably safest given all their measures. But the narrative that Disney is the safest place to be in a pandemic is ridiculous. Yes they are doing a ton and it’s great that they are successful so far for the most part and that guests seem to be cooperating for the most part. It’s safest not to go on any vacation, or to any theme park, and no it isn’t the same as spending an hour a week in a grocery store (and a lot of places can be done curbside or delivery anyways if you choose to).

People are deciding the risks are something there comfortable with which is fine and their right, but safest is still limiting outings, especially at crowded public places in a state that is spiking. So again, great for the people who are okay with risks, but I really wish we would stop justifying the Disney trips with “it’s still safer than my grocery trips!!”.


----------



## lluv3971

Any thoughts on this?

 Is it just automatic (not updated to the new system?) Or... ___(insert your theory here)___ .

Saw on live vlogs that some FP kiosks are covered up, while others are not???


----------



## atkinstogram

rteetz said:


> Not sure what nice tape looks like. Disney themed duct tape?



They could use tape that is patterned the same as the carpet.  That would be much nic--

Wait.


----------



## tink2020

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No one's pretending its the safest place to be.  And NO, no one is directing you into a UNAVOIDABLE risky situation.  If the situation is unsafe, you simply AVOID it; I don't care what anyone else doing or who may be directing.  A little common sense goes a long way here!



common sense + personal responsibility would go a long way in a lot of places!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281972888220901379


----------



## birostick

lluv3971 said:


> View attachment 508636
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Is it just automatic (not updated to the new system?) Or... ___(insert your theory here)___ .
> 
> Saw on live vlogs that some FP kiosks are covered up, while others are not???



Automatic. When I was @ AK on thursday and Dinosaur was down it displayed the same thing. There are no fastpasses.


----------



## hertamaniac

Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


> Not sure what nice tape looks like. Disney themed duct tape?


At Haunted Mansion or Phantom Manor, instead of tape, maybe chalk outlines of bodies?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281967253550964736


DLP in general is looking good. I wonder if they continued with a lot more maintenance than wdw did during the shutdown?


----------



## rteetz

Jothmas said:


> At Haunted Mansion or Phantom Manor, instead of tape, maybe chalk outlines of bodies?


That doesn’t say nice to me....

This is about health and safety in this instance not necessarily theming. I’m sure depending on how long this goes on they can modify things to fit better with theming.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Those of you that will be at WDW today, look to the east around 10:54 AM.  Today is launch day for the Space X Falcon 9 rocket (60% go flight on weather).  What a great bonus if the weather/conditions hold.  Enjoy!
> 
> ETA: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...geting-this-weekend-for-10th-starlink-launch/



Since today's launch is a scrub, maybe guests at WDW can follow if they want to.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/s...rdays-launch-to-allow-more-time-for-checkouts


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Is there even a benefit to buying walk up tickets? Couldn’t someone just go online and buy a ticket for MK today and reserve a spot for immediate entry (subject to availability of course)?


----------



## Farro

Jothmas said:


> At Haunted Mansion or Phantom Manor, instead of tape, maybe chalk outlines of bodies?



While I have a type of humor that would find that to be very clever and hysterical, others would just become hysterical over the insensitivity of it...


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.


While AP only days would be cool, they wouldn’t do that as they want to have park availability for people staying on property. They couldn’t tell guests staying in their resorts that they can’t go to a park today because it’s closed for APs.

I am very interested to see the first reports of people showing up at the touch points without a park reservation (both resort guests and APs). My guess is resort guests will be allowed in but APs will be turned away. And really the APs should be turned away if they have already made their 3 park reservations, they shouldn‘t get extra park days just because they showed up.


----------



## rteetz

The Dis’s Craig Williams in an interview with CNN on the reopening 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281974531071127553


----------



## sara_s

hereforthechurros said:


> Good reminder that no one needs to go to wdw right now. And if you go, you don’t need to go at rope drop when it will be most crowded.


That's what I'm curious to watch over the next couple of weeks. Rope drop vs. waiting to head into the parks - will it make a difference as people see that it's not too crowded?


----------



## Marionnette

rteetz said:


> That doesn’t say nice to me....
> 
> This is about health and safety in this instance not necessarily theming. I’m sure depending on how long this goes on they can modify things to fit better with theming.


TBH, I think health and safety warnings should not fit the theming so that they stand out and get noticed and are consistent from one part of the park to another.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> While AP only days would be cool, they wouldn’t do that as they want to have park availability for people staying on property. They couldn’t tell guests staying in their resorts that they can’t go to a park today because it’s closed for APs.
> 
> I am very interested to see the first reports of people showing up at the touch points without a park reservation (both resort guests and APs). My guess is resort guests will be allowed in but APs will be turned away. And really the APs should be turned away if they have already made their 3 park reservations, they shouldn‘t get extra park days just because they showed up.



That's a very fair point.  So only AP mornings, resort guests afternoon staggered by park by day and then inverse.


----------



## drloftis

tink2020 said:


> I.... feel the same way (about her maybe being in the wrong line of work ). I’ve never heard of her before she was mentioned in this thread a few times, but I honestly just went way back on her twitter timeline to try and understand. Does she REALLY not have a choice but to go? Is there like, a medical condition she’s shared that explains the fear...? I guess I’m just confused. Doesn’t really affect me, I’ll just keep skipping her posts. But I’ve been genuinely confused, feeling like I was missing something obvious about her
> 
> ETA: I truly, very personally understand anxiety. I’m not saying she doesn’t have a right to feel how she does... just not in agreement that she’s in any sort of pitiable position. My $0.02



I appreciate the variety of personalities of the various bloggers.  IMHO, we need someone like Caryle giving her raw emotions.  There are people out there weighing the decision of whether or not to come to WDW.  If you are anxious about the situation, her story may help you avoid spending a lot of money on a situation you cannot handle.  There are many more vloggers in the park giving different perspectives.  Whether or not she should be there is her personal decision.  I feel bad for her, but applaud her for putting it out there.  It feels genuine to me.

If you feel like she is to anxious find someone else you identify with and get the story from their perspective.


----------



## Disneysoule

Noticed you can modify adrs on the app now without being switched to the web page


----------



## JacknSally

*Looks like there was a big ticketing issue this morning.

 *


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281969709332799488


Wow! This is honestly what I was hoping to see at opening. People have to be able to avoid each other as much as possible.

Is Small World all boarded up? I can’t tell what I’m seeing.


----------



## mmackeymouse

My issue is we were told that the ONLY way to be able to get into the parks was through this park reservation system. Many of us got up super early or stayed up late only to be met with the predictable IT issues. 

We waited on hold for hours. We clogged up the phone lines to guest services. All because we were told that if we wanted to get into the parks, THIS was the way we had to do it. 

All for them to be like... "Well, ya know."


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Wow! This is honestly what I was hoping to see at opening. People have to be able to avoid each other as much as possible.
> 
> Is Small World all boarded up? I can’t tell what I’m seeing.


Queue refurb, ride is open.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Side note.....is anyone else having trouble with re-assigning tickets? Is this something Disney shut down that I was not aware of?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hereforthechurros said:


> Wow! This is honestly what I was hoping to see at opening. People have to be able to avoid each other as much as possible.
> 
> Is Small World all boarded up? I can’t tell what I’m seeing.



In reality, we don't know how many people went today, so for all we know this could be 25/50 percent of the new capacity they will be allowing into the parks in the beginning?


----------



## KrissyD715

Are we thinking these wait times will stay or will die down as the other parks open? I'm curious if this will be the average attendance for MK or if they'll attempt to boost it in the coming weeks.


----------



## TommyJK

rteetz said:


> The Dis’s Craig Williams in an interview with CNN on the reopening
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281974531071127553



Just saw it a few mintues ago.  Yay Craig!


----------



## rteetz

KrissyD715 said:


> Are we thinking these wait times will stay or will die down as the other parks open? I'm curious if this will be the average attendance for MK or if they'll attempt to boost it in the coming weeks.


I don’t think attendance will jump anytime soon. Unless things in Florida and the country get better.


----------



## hereforthechurros

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.


I think we’ve all proven Disney right too many times as far as what most loyal fans will do. I’ve seen diehards on here cancel their plans this summer with some strongly worded language... yet those same people are there this week or now have plans to be back there this year. So I think they’re fine with taking that risk for now.


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> The Dis’s Craig Williams in an interview with CNN on the reopening
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281974531071127553


That’s a pretty positive positive piece for Disney, especially compared to how the talk was pre opening.


----------



## wareagle57

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.



lol no way they do that.


----------



## lluv3971

birostick said:


> Automatic. When I was @ AK on thursday and Dinosaur was down it displayed the same thing. There are no fastpasses.


Good to know. 
I was/am hoping FPs will be back sooner than anticipated.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281979046012825601


----------



## hertamaniac

wareagle57 said:


> lol no way they do that.



Agreed, but it's something I would table behind closed doors.  And then let the thinktank of options begin from the team.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281979435818856457


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281974098638315521


----------



## BrianR

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.



The emails about additional recovery for fees for the overcharge / unexpected charge mess recently happened after a lawsuit was filed.  After this today with walk ups but no AP I'm certain some lawyer on Monday will be shooting off paperwork again.  Just sucks that even recently it didn't have to come to legal hoopla to get Disney to do right when things happen.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281979739515899904


----------



## wareagle57

lluv3971 said:


> Good to know.
> I was/am hoping FPs will be back sooner than anticipated.



Just out of curiosity, why? Until capacity is greatly increased they would be counterintuitive.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281974098638315521



I am loving that this guy has feet on the ground and so passionate. This will be what keeps the park going.


----------



## kylenne

chicagoshannon said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing but wasn't 100% sure you could activate an AP there.  So you can?



You can do anything at DS guest services that you can do at the others. Last year I landed at MCO, took DME to French Quarter then hopped on the boat to DS and upgraded my hopper to an AP there. The boat ride took way longer than the wait at guest services, there was like nobody in there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is there even a benefit to buying walk up tickets? Couldn’t someone just go online and buy a ticket for MK today and reserve a spot for immediate entry (subject to availability of course)?


Perhaps for resort guest those who haven’t been following along and planned to buy tickets day of anyway? You’d be shocked (or I was) how many people I know who I’ve had to educate about pre-planning for ADRs and FPs.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> I think we’ve all proven Disney right too many times as far as what most loyal fans will do. I’ve seen diehards on here cancel their plans this summer with some strongly worded language... yet those same people are there this week or now have plans to be back there this year. So I think they’re fine with taking that risk for now.



If people are the type who visit frequently enough that they’re impacted by the 3 day limit and AP availability issues, I will fall over in shock if these same people are not back with the same frequency the second they can  be.

We saw over and over in this thread alone people constantly moving the goalposts as to what their dealbreaker is. Spoiler alert, a lot of big Disney parks fans don’t have a real Disney related dealbreaker. Finances, health, personal issues? That stuff may prevent people from coming back, but if they can make it there and Disney lets them, no worries about the most loyal fans being turned off anytime soon.


----------



## AmberMV

So far by the wait times posted I think speculation here was correct in that capacity would be ~double what it was for AP Previews.  There is also a "heat advisory" today for west central Florida, I don't know about Orlando central Florida, so everyone there today for the reopening PLEASE please drink water, take breaks, get some shade and AC if you can.  As an AP I personally am not upset that walk-up tickets are available today and not APs, as APs just got 2 full days at 2 parks to visit.  I know spots were limited but those of us here had a head start.  I was lucky to get a spot and enjoyed our day at MK, and now we are blocked out until August.  I'm okay with it, let some other people go and see the parks.  I am, however, still curious about the AP "early July" details that we are waiting on, and also if they will do anything else for APs other than the additional month (as that month will do nothing for us specifically because we are blocked out for that "free month" next year anyway.

Those at the parks today and this coming week ENJOY IT!


----------



## hertamaniac

BrianR said:


> The emails about additional recovery for fees for the overcharge / unexpected charge mess recently happened after a lawsuit was filed.  After this today with walk ups but no AP I'm certain some lawyer on Monday will be shooting off paperwork again.  Just sucks that even recently it didn't have to come to legal hoopla to get Disney to do right when things happen.



You know, I didn't really think about it from that perspective.  But I think you're right that next week might bring on some additional "hoopla".  I am having a hard time imagining this was a bootstrapped decision (same day ticket sales) within hours of opening.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


>


Is there no spaced out area to wait?


----------



## New Mouse

wareagle57 said:


> They gave us an extra month. While I’m not happy that I couldn’t be there for this historic day (not happy being a huge understatement), I will give them that month. But after that, they should be given zero slack from APs.



Well technically they gave an extra 3 days...plus whatever you are lucky enough to reserve after that.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

So FOP is really a 5 minutes wait time right now .  Kali River Rapids the longest at 15 minutes.  I'm really wondering what the capacity percentage is.


----------



## anthony2k7

wareagle57 said:


> lol no way they do that.


Yeah AP only days is about as likely as it is that they would put on a free shuttle bus to universal for resort guests on those AP only days! Not gonna happen.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


>


With the social distancing, now people can bring big golf umbrellas to use when it rains and not feel like they are encroaching on anyone.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



GOOD.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



Thats a relief. I had a feeling that it was BS. Glad it was


----------



## hertamaniac

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> So FOP is really a 5 minutes wait time right now .  Kali River Rapids the longest at 15 minutes.  I'm really wondering what the capacity percentage is.



There is a heat advisory for Orlando/central Florida.  This might factor into the disparity.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Every day people on here say Disney is safer than running into the grocery store. People on here have actually said Disney is “one of the safest places to be.” Anyone who is following along as seen this shouted out over and over.
> 
> And if you watch Carlye’s video, she has to walk through a tight space right next to the line of people waiting. You can hear the CMs directing people to go through the tight space. It’s literally the only way to get to the entrance. The bottleneck is unavoidable if you want to enter the park. It’s good she shared this, even if the risky situation doesn’t personally bother you.


Well I’ll say it still seems like it is compared the the ridiculousness that I see at my grocery store.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I think we won’t have a full sense of what the overall capacity feels like until 7/15 when all four parks are open. I’d imagine a good number of out of state people scheduled their trips for when everything is open. That will be when we can also more accurately judge resort and pool and transportation crowd levels.


----------



## lluv3971

wareagle57 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why? Until capacity is greatly increased they would be counterintuitive.


I was just thinking about big E ticket rides, like Thunder Mountain that has a 30-45 min and a tight que.

I'm thinking of the future, mostly, and how the FP process may change in the future. But that is a discussion for another thread.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> I think we won’t have a full sense of what the overall capacity feels like until 7/15 when all four parks are open. I’d imagine a good number of out of state people scheduled their trips for when everything is open. That will be when we can also more accurately judge resort and pool and transportation crowd levels.


I'd say a week or maybe two after that once the initial rush to visit has calmed down.


----------



## runningstitch

The SWGE button that was on MDE last night has disappeared this morning...anyone else seeing that?


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Well I’ll say it still seems like it is compared the the ridiculousness that I see at my grocery store.



Last time I went  to the grocery store, Wednesday 7/1 people were still touching everything with employees not coming around cleaning. People going the wrong way down aisles squeezing by one another, reaching over people. Self checkout touch screens weren’t being wiped down. And this is in an area where I havent seen a single person without a mask on or wearing it wrong. Not to mention this is all indoors. No where is completely safe. Essential or not. I’d feel more comfortable walking around an outdoor theme park for sure


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Is there no spaced out area to wait?


Yeah that's really not a good example of a successful first day.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah that's really not a good example of a successful first day.



Oh Geez


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Well I’ll say it still seems like it is compared the the ridiculousness that I see at my grocery store.



I personally don’t spend 8-10 hours at a time in my grocery store in constant public contact with thousands of people. But sure.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


>


Is all CS mobile ordering only now?


----------



## casaya95

LSUmiss said:


> Is all CS mobile ordering only now?


It's highly recommended, as regular ordering is extremely limited. From what I've heard, Cosmic Rays has only one register open, for instance.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Is all CS mobile ordering only now?


They are heavily encouraging it. I know Cosmic Rays had one register open for AP previews.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> I personally don’t spend 8-10 hours at a time in my grocery store in constant public contact with thousands of people. But sure.



I'd rather spend 8 hours outside with other people around who aren't super close to me, then 10 mins inside a store in an aisle crowded. Thats just me


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


>


----------



## Farro

Did I read that more restaurants are planning to be open in Epcot? Or am I imagining it?


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *Looks like there was a big ticketing issue this morning.
> 
> View attachment 508642View attachment 508643*


Yikes! That would explain the long Guest Services line. If you show up with your ticket/AP and your reservation and everything shows correctly in MDE, but you scan and it says you don't have the right credentials, that is a BIG problem.

It makes me a little nervous because we had issues making the Park Reservations and I needed help from IT. I figured we were OK because everything shows in MDE, but now I am concerned. I hope we get more info about this, and more importantly, that they fix whatever is the problem.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

MickeyWaffles said:


> I personally don’t spend 8-10 hours at a time in my grocery store in constant public contact with thousands of people. But sure.


That's a good thing for everybody!!  Common sense and a little thought go a LONG way.  Nothing is unavoidable!!


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Did I read that more restaurants are planning to be open in Epcot? Or am I imagining it?


No you read it.  I saw that they announced all the restaurants in Italy are now announced.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> No you read it.  I saw that they announced all the restaurants in Italy are now announced.



Nice!!!


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> I personally don’t spend 8-10 hours at a time in my grocery store in constant public contact with thousands of people. But sure.


Sigh. I don’t spend 8-10 hours in the parks either and all of those hours I do spend won’t be in close contact with other so...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

WESH TV is live from the MK via helicopter cam.


----------



## Farro

I wish everyone didn't feel that they have to defend their choice to go or not go because of other posts where they feel like they are being shamed.

I think we should just be respectful of others and their personal decision to go or not go and let it be done!

Disney is open. People are there. Let's just enjoy the pictures/videos from afar!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I wish everyone didn't feel that they have to defend their choice to go or not go because of other posts where they feel like they are being shamed.
> 
> I think we should just be respectful of others and their personal decision to go or not go and let it be done!
> 
> Disney is open. People are there. Let's just enjoy the pictures/videos from afar!



Its not too late to delay the reopening

Edit. Oh wait. Yeah it is


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I wish everyone didn't feel that they have to defend their choice to go or not go because of other posts where they feel like they are being shamed.
> 
> I think we should just be respectful of others and their personal decision to go or not go and let it be done!
> 
> Disney is open. People are there. Let's just enjoy the pictures/videos from afar!


Exactly. I’m sick of browsing through twitter and seeing everyone’s extremely crass takes on whether people should be going or not. It’s an individual decision. The parks are open. If someone wants to go, go. If someone wants to stay home, stay home.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I think there should be some differentiation when we talk about APs.  There’s a big difference between 1-2 hour away local APs and out of state or Panhandle APs that are a day’s drive away or more.  It irks me when people are like “3 Days is fair for APs, they can just hop over anytime once it opens up.”  Personally, I’m 8 hours away and only 3 days is making me stay away and watch closely until we know if you can book more once you’ve used those 3 days.  Also, we stay off-property so we can AFFORD APs for a family of 4 and come down more often.  For the end of July, even the cheapest Disney room is 3-4 days of a clean, off-property, basic hotel.  

So from this FOAP - far off AP - let us be a little bitter about only getting 3 days while letting Joe Shmo with no reservation walk up and buy a ticket.


----------



## anthony2k7

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I'd rather spend 8 hours outside with other people around who aren't super close to me, then 10 mins inside a store in an aisle crowded. Thats just me


Spending 8 hours outside at Disney seems quite a waste of a trip to disney.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Wow! This is honestly what I was hoping to see at opening. People have to be able to avoid each other as much as possible.
> 
> Is Small World all boarded up? I can’t tell what I’m seeing.


Small world is still working on the queue refurbs


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> Spending 8 hours outside at Disney seems quite a waste of a trip to disney.



And I think people that dont ride Carpets of Aladdin at least 10 times during their vacation is making a waste of a trip to Disney. Everyone can enjoy something in their own individual ways.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


>


Oh wow.


----------



## Spridell

KBoopaloo said:


> I think we won’t have a full sense of what the overall capacity feels like until 7/15 when all four parks are open. I’d imagine a good number of out of state people scheduled their trips for when everything is open. That will be when we can also more accurately judge resort and pool and transportation crowd levels.


Since there is no park hopping theoretically the parks should be like today maybe even less since today is opening day  

Now the hotels and DS I can see getting more crowded when all 4 parks are open.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> They are heavily encouraging it. I know Cosmic Rays had one register open for AP previews.


 I hope they have allergy options available and stated on the mobile order too.  The only one we were able to order allergy options mobile was BoG for lunch.  It would be a pain to have to order at the one register.  I always feel bad already when it takes so much longer to order our meals at quick service registers,  I can always see the thought bubble of people behind us that they picked the wrong line.  That’s why we try eat at table service.


----------



## Brianstl

While all wait times have been “short”, I think I made the right choice with AK as my one day park while doing two at the others.  I just can’t believe how much it looks like I will be able to do in one day at AK.  I just wish park hopping was an option.  Well, maybe not.  We would probably do major damage to our bank account every night at Food & Wine.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



I wonder if Disney will learn from these types of situations (rain). I don't know what they could do, maybe have rain spots outside - tented areas with tarps, whatever - make it look nice  - overhead for people to wait out the rain, while being socially distant? Can be in various spots around parks, near restaurants, etc.

I'm sure they will tweak things as they go.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



August 10th is my baseless guess for their reopening.


----------



## kverdon

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> So FOP is really a 5 minutes wait time right now .  Kali River Rapids the longest at 15 minutes.  I'm really wondering what the capacity percentage is.


Yep we  just got off of it after walking right on. No wait except walking through the long standby queue. That was kinda cool though as we’d never been through the lab before.


----------



## wareagle57

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh wow.



This is something I’ve worried about with rides that empty into gift shops, especially high capacity  rides. What are they going to do when suddenly no one wants to leave the gift shop because there is a flood outside? It takes all of 5 minutes for the Star Tours gift shop to get crammed with people during a downpour.


----------



## Mit88

kverdon said:


> Yep we  just got off of it after walking right on. No wait except walking through the long standby queue. That was kinda cool though as we’d never been through the lab before.



I’ve done the standby queue twice. Once with the extended indoor queue utilized. I much preferred it without the extended area, its very beautiful architecture, but every room looks the same once you get inside until you get to the lab.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


>



I've been in these situations, and it becomes a what am I supposed to do situation

You social distance and wear masks, then you end up being in a situation that completely messes you up a little bit because you don't know what to do. ALA, rainstorm, everybody run for cover. 

This is why the masks are very important and why I am glad they all seem to be wearing them at Disney

Remember, outside of Disney, if you are more then 6' you don't need the mask. The mask is most important when on top of people, so thankfully, while uncomfortable, you should be safe in there


----------



## hereforthechurros

Has anyone come across resort transportation reports? Or how security is working today?


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281987879653302276




Oh man.....everyone is allowed a bad day. Everyone is allowed a moment. 

But "What do you want?" would have had me unglued.


----------



## Dulcee

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I've been in these situations, and it becomes a what am I supposed to do situation
> 
> You social distance and wear masks, then you end up being in a situation that completely messes you up a little bit because you don't know what to do. ALA, rainstorm, everybody run for cover.
> 
> This is why the masks are very important and why I am glad they all seem to be wearing them at Disney
> 
> Remember, outside of Disney, if you are more then 6' you don't need the mask. The mask is most important when on top of people, so thankfully, while uncomfortable, you should be safe in there


After reading a few of these scenarios we’re going to bring along an umbrella with our ponchos.


----------



## Mit88

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I've been in these situations, and it becomes a what am I supposed to do situation
> 
> You social distance and wear masks, then you end up being in a situation that completely messes you up a little bit because you don't know what to do. ALA, rainstorm, everybody run for cover.
> 
> This is why the masks are very important and why I am glad they all seem to be wearing them at Disney
> 
> Remember, outside of Disney, if you are more then 6' you don't need the mask. The mask is most important when on top of people, so thankfully, while uncomfortable, you should be safe in there



Yes. People seem to forget this. Yes, its more effective to be both 6 ft apart AND wear a mask, but masks are important for when you cannot be 6ft away from someone. Now that goes out the window if theres physical contact, but as long as you arent touching someone you dont know, and that person isnt touching you, the mask is filling the gap of what needs to be done. This is not an invitation to assume invincibility if you’re wearing a mask and you can get up in people’s business.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I wonder if Disney will learn from these types of situations (rain). I don't know what they could do, maybe have rain spots outside - tented areas with tarps, whatever - make it look nice  - overhead for people to wait out the rain, while being socially distant? Can be in various spots around parks, near restaurants, etc.
> 
> I'm sure they will tweak things as they go.



Rain is definitely going to be a challenge

That is one of the main reasons my kids' day camp was cancelled for the summer.  Despite being outside basically all the time they didn't know how they could properly handle rain when all the kids would have to go inside


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281993493414653957


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Oh man.....everyone is allowed a bad day. Everyone is allowed a moment.
> 
> But "What do you want?" would have had me unglued.



Oh, we don't know how that actually went down. I always take those types of statements with a grain of salt.


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281993493414653957


This scenario doesn’t bother me so much. Outside, plenty of ventilation and air movement, plus masks, very low risk scenario.

Back ups indoors are places, for me personally, are more worrisome.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Rain is definitely going to be a challenge
> 
> That is one of the main reasons my kids' day camp was cancelled for the summer.  Despite being outside basically all the time they didn't know how they could properly handle rain when all the kids would have to go inside



The unpredictability of Florida rain is the tricky part. CMs can be trained all day long, but the guests arent in on those protocol discussions. So when rain hits suddenly as it often does in Florida, action needs to be taken swiftly. Unfortunately it takes a perfect storm of CMs in the right place at the right time where the guests they’re “in charge of” are also in a place for CMs to act swiftly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281993493414653957



Example of why they they aren't doing regular parades or fireworks I suppose


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281994734593093632


----------



## pplmover4

Best resturaunt options due to comissary and lunchbox etc. closed at DHS and go....


----------



## casaya95

pplmover4 said:


> Best resturaunt options due to comissary and lunchbox etc. closed at DHS and go....


I guess Backlot or Rosie's maybe? They closed everything good at DHS.


----------



## Helvetica

pplmover4 said:


> Best resturaunt options due to comissary and lunchbox etc. closed at DHS and go....



Docking Bay 7 and 50’s Prime Time


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> The unpredictability of Florida rain is the tricky part. CMs can be trained all day long, but the guests arent in on those protocol discussions. So when rain hits suddenly as it often does in Florida, action needs to be taken swiftly. Unfortunately it takes a perfect storm of CMs in the right place at the right time where the guests they’re “in charge of” are also in a place for CMs to act swiftly.


But what is the protocol? Exactly what is supposed to happen when it rains or thunderstorm passes through?


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> But what is the protocol? Exactly what is supposed to happen when it rains or thunderstorm passes through?



Idk, I’m not a Cast Member. As a guest, I’d probably look for shelter where I feel like I’m safe. If theres no room in the nearest indoor location, ill walk to the next until I find a place. I dont melt if I get rain on me, and if I get hit by lightning, then it was probably my time to go anyway


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281994734593093632


DFB reported that you have to request your toppings when you place you mobile order now. Fine by me as long as I can get extra jalapeños!


----------



## hereforthechurros

pplmover4 said:


> Best resturaunt options due to comissary and lunchbox etc. closed at DHS and go....


Docking Bay for QS, Hollywood Brown Derby for TS.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281991001859600384


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281960124165361664


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281945000390152192


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281991001859600384



I love when Craig does these challenges. Hope he’s making a vlog of it. Maybe on Lobby Time. Eh, Pete probably wouldnt like that


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> Idk, I’m not a Cast Member. As a guest, I’d probably look for shelter where I feel like I’m safe. If theres no room in the nearest indoor location, ill walk to the next until I find a place. I dont melt if I get rain on me, and if I get hit by lightning, then it was probably my time to go anyway


Agreed.  The last thing we'll be doing is standing shoulder to shoulder with everyone else.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Marionnette said:


> She has decided to leave. She doesn’t feel comfortable. I feel bad for her. She tried but her anxiety got the best of her.


My heart breaks for her, she’s such a Disney fan and has been VERY helpful to even random strangers on Twitter with all this new Disney stuff. But it’s definitely the right call for her


----------



## Jothmas

Dulcee said:


> This scenario doesn’t bother me so much. Outside, plenty of ventilation and air movement, plus masks, very low risk scenario.
> 
> Back ups indoors are places, for me personally, are more worrisome.


Plus, those people crowding together on the main thoroughfares are doing it to themselves. No one has to join in the pack. People can hang back or walk to the side to avoid any mob.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sounds like the glitch with AP's getting in this morning had to do with the magic band.  I just heard that someone that tried using their magic band was denied but then they tried their actual pass and it worked.  So I suggest if that happens to anyone else, before standing in that Guest Relations line try using your hard pass!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281996794533224449


----------



## Tjddis

cakebaker said:


> I understand needing to make money, but that's a pretty bitter pill for those with blocked AP's. At some point you have to factor in customer service instead of just looking at $$$$$. I think it's yet another indication of just how low demand is to go to the parks.


Customer service got pushed way behind $$$ at Disney a long time ago...


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Agreed.  The last thing we'll be doing is standing shoulder to shoulder with everyone else.



I just dont understand the concern. Its like we de-evolved during this period. Its common sense, really. If you see a crowded area, just dont go into the crowded area? Idk what I’m supposed to say. I feel like people are squeezing into tight areas rather than look for other options just to make a point. Obviously the guest relations situation was unavoidable and Disney needs to fix that. But most of the crowding ive seen so far is easily avoidable if. People. Just. Use. Common. Sense.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281782802824990720


----------



## DGsAtBLT

For anyone going I think it would be smart to pack really good rain gear and assume you won’t be able to hang out inside somewhere during a downpour. Get a rain cover for strollers if you don’t have em (I don’t know how you would manage at WDW in the summer without one, but just incase), get a really good coat, bring umbrellas.

To people’s credit, the outdoor portion of the PotC line was posted during rain and people were still standing there in their rain gear, properly distanced.


----------



## Jothmas

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB reported that you have to request your toppings when you place you mobile order now. Fine by me as long as I can get extra jalapeños!


I will have to order extra-extra-extra-extra of each topping to create the pile I usually make at the toppings bar.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> The unpredictability of Florida rain is the tricky part. CMs can be trained all day long, but the guests arent in on those protocol discussions. So when rain hits suddenly as it often does in Florida, action needs to be taken swiftly. Unfortunately it takes a perfect storm of CMs in the right place at the right time where the guests they’re “in charge of” are also in a place for CMs to act swiftly.


I know. But in that scenario indoor spaces probably fill up pretty quick, plus you more than likely find yourself walking against the crowds.

I'd love to know if disney has any kinda plan at all for the rain scenarios.


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> For anyone going I think it would be smart to pack really good rain gear and assume you won’t be able to hang out inside somewhere during a downpour. Get a rain cover for strollers if you don’t have em (I don’t know how you would manage at WDW in the summer without one, but just incase), get a really good coat, bring umbrellas.
> 
> To people’s credit, the outdoor portion of the PotC line was posted during rain and people were still standing there in their rain gear, properly distanced.


I'm thinking I should trim my toenails to make them presentable and get some flip-flops to wear.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Farro said:


> While I have a type of humor that would find that to be very clever and hysterical, others would just become hysterical over the insensitivity of it...


Kind of late for that....there is a hanging body after all.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> My heart breaks for her, she’s such a Disney fan and has been VERY helpful to even random strangers on Twitter with all this new Disney stuff. But it’s definitely the right call for her



I dont have anxiety, but I know many people that do. And from their experiences, I can see its not a joke. People saying she shouldn’t have been there in the first place are ignorant. She’s doing her job and providing fans with a wealth of knowledge. I appreciate her work and doing all she could to get through it for us, the fans. And I respect the heck out of her decision to know when to walk away


----------



## scott_flute

runningstitch said:


> The SWGE button that was on MDE last night has disappeared this morning...anyone else seeing that?View attachment 508652



I saw that this morning too! You can still search for Star Wars and then that same page opens up, but I’m guessing they’ll somehow bring back the button once you scan your MagicBand to enter the park? Or maybe it was just a glitch with the last update a couple days ago ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I just dont understand the concern. Its like we de-evolved during this period. Its common sense, really. If you see a crowded area, just dont go into the crowded area? Idk what I’m supposed to say. I feel like people are squeezing into tight areas rather than look for other options just to make a point. Obviously the guest relations situation was unavoidable and Disney needs to fix that. But most of the crowding ive seen so far is easily avoidable if. People. Just. Use. Common. Sense.



I think a lot of the problem (online at least) is the narrative people have created about how safe and near perfect Disney is going to be, so you simultaneously have people watching for these things to prove they’ve failed and also freaking out when they happen. This is where posts like the now infamous DFB ones don’t help.

The narrative all along should have been they’re going to be doing their best, but expect imperfections. Masks are there to be the last line of defence, basically. There is no way to keep people far enough apart at all times.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the walk-up tickets, I feel this was completely pre-planned. Which, from a business profit standpoint, is something I would consider.  But, and it's a huge caveat, they risk alienating their "most loyal fans".  The recovery?  Announce a limited number of AP only days from here onward.


The recovery has been announced. One month at some point in Oct 2020 or a refund. Disney is selling date based tickets to the general public who have made park reservations making the idea of AP only days impossible.


----------



## drloftis

hereforthechurros said:


> Docking Bay for QS, Hollywood Brown Derby for TS.



Ronto Wraps, Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. But in that scenario indoor spaces probably fill up pretty quick, plus you more than likely find yourself walking against the crowds.
> 
> I'd love to know if disney has any kinda plan at all for the rain scenarios.


Highly unlikely there's a plan.  What kind of plan could they possibly have for a normal rain scenario? There isn't enough indoor space to accommodate every guest.  Bring an umbrella and rain gear or get wet.  It's not like they are going to open up the utilidoors in the MK and social distance everyone down there.  If the storm was severe enough, they'd have to evacuate ahead of time and send everyone back to their resorts or cars.  Otherwise, it's just another normal day in FL at WDW.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *Looks like there was a big ticketing issue this morning.
> 
> View attachment 508642View attachment 508643*


O. M. G.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think a lot of the problem (online at least) is the narrative people have created about how safe and near perfect Disney is going to be, so you simultaneously have people watching for these things to prove they’ve failed and also freaking out when they happen. This is where posts like the now infamous DFB ones don’t help.
> 
> The narrative all along should have been they’re going to be doing their best, but expect imperfections. Masks are there to be the last line of defence, basically. There is no way to keep people far enough apart at all times.



All of this is 100% true. And I’ve said many times that I believe it will be safe, so I’m apart of that problem. There’s no way I can ever know that for sure until I’m physically there. Pictures and video show the experience of others, not mine. What is and isn’t safe for them could very well be the opposite if I were there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think a lot of the problem (online at least) is the narrative people have created about how safe and near perfect Disney is going to be, so you simultaneously have people watching for these things to prove they’ve failed and also freaking out when they happen. This is where posts like the now infamous DFB ones don’t help.
> 
> The narrative all along should have been they’re going to be doing their best, but expect imperfections. Masks are there to be the last line of defence, basically. There is no way to keep people far enough apart at all times.



I think also that there is a feeling that "Disney doesn't *need* to open, if they are they will ensure I am safe no matter what" ... but in reality it is that Disney will provide the tools and capabilities to be safe but people still need to follow or at least leverage this tools to be safe.  If they don't there will be situations that some might seem not safe - but often there were steps people could have done to avoid situations.


----------



## kylenne

chicagoshannon said:


> Sounds like the glitch with AP's getting in this morning had to do with the magic band.  I just heard that someone that tried using their magic band was denied but then they tried their actual pass and it worked.  So I suggest if that happens to anyone else, before standing in that Guest Relations line try using your hard pass!



I was today years old when I learned the AP card was actual ticket media. I feel incredibly dumb now lol


----------



## pepperandchips

Aside from it being completely inappropriate to be speculating on someone’s health and armchair psychoanalyzing her, Ryan asked us to move on from the Carlye discussion hours ago.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...ates-due-to-coronavirus.3796390/post-62123356
Can we _please_ move on from Carlye’s anxiety?


----------



## Mit88

Mit88 said:


> All of this is 100% true. And I’ve said many times that I believe it will be safe, so I’m apart of that problem. There’s no way I can ever know that for sure until I’m physically there. Pictures and video show the experience of others, not mine. What is and isn’t safe for them could very well be the opposite if I were there.



To add on this, its like with everything else in life. If you say something is great, people will try and find anything they can to say it isn’t.

Hamilton has a lot of praise. There were a lot of people who said it was terrible last weekend. Maybe that was their real opinion, but I’d bet there were a few that wanted to be the outlier from the start


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> I agree, you can see in the video she had to walk past the line pretty close to them because of the path the line snaked down. Not going to be a big deal for some (because there are a lot of people going who think Disney is being OTT and would do less if not forced to by Disney), but for anybody expecting Disney to keep people away I





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No one's pretending its the safest place to be.  And NO, no one is directing you into a UNAVOIDABLE risky situation.  If the situation is unsafe, you simply AVOID it; I don't care what anyone else doing or who may be directing.  A little common sense goes a long way here!


i think you are spot on, except some people are definitely pretending when it comes to what’s going on in FLA...


----------



## Noparking

I’m surprised Disney isnt Defending themselves with the brutal hits they are taking in the media


----------



## RWinNOLA

Anyone now if there was any significant news comi no out of the DiSantis press conference today?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Mit88 said:


> The unpredictability of Florida rain is the tricky part. CMs can be trained all day long, but the guests arent in on those protocol discussions. So when rain hits suddenly as it often does in Florida, action needs to be taken swiftly. Unfortunately it takes a perfect storm of CMs in the right place at the right time where the guests they’re “in charge of” are also in a place for CMs to act swiftly.


It seems to me that there are enough quick service and live show locations that aren't open right now that they could set up contingency areas in the patios/other covered areas.  I know that they don't want to encourage people being inside together, but it shouldn't be that difficult to make a few of those areas rain friendly, or even just a place for people to get shade with their masks on.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> Last time I went  to the grocery store, Wednesday 7/1 people were still touching everything with employees not coming around cleaning. People going the wrong way down aisles squeezing by one another, reaching over people. Self checkout touch screens weren’t being wiped down. And this is in an area where I havent seen a single person without a mask on or wearing it wrong. Not to mention this is all indoors. No where is completely safe. Essential or not. I’d feel more comfortable walking around an outdoor theme park for sure



I'll own up to touching things in a grocery, and not always taking them.  When they have new products, I need to read the entire labels to check for my 2 allergies...if I find them, I put the product back.  So, I'll touch and not take 2-3 items a trip.  I'd imagine a lot of folks with dietary needs do that, and those needs probably are more important to accommodate than the reduced risk of getting the virus by touched product.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

And now for the most important news of the day so far ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281980836884164608


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. But in that scenario indoor spaces probably fill up pretty quick, plus you more than likely find yourself walking against the crowds.
> 
> I'd love to know if disney has any kinda plan at all for the rain scenarios.



If Disney had a proactive plan against Mother Nature, they’d truly be a world powerhouse. There are far too many variables when it comes to rain to ensure guests are perfectly displaced in non close proximity situations. As I said, if you the guest sees an indoor location that looks crowded, or you’re in an indoor location where it begins to get crowded and people are getting closer to you, it’s rather easy to just leave and go elsewhere to find a safer space. Would you rather get wet from the rain for a few minutes finding a less crowded space, or stay in a spot where you’re uncomfortable? These are decisions YOU are expected to make. Disney can’t just open new indoor areas overnight. They have to make do with what they have. There’s enough indoor space in each of the parks to house all of the people in the parks without being in close quarters. For every crowded indoor area you see during a rain storm, there’s 1 indoor area somewhere in the park that’s empty


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> And I’ve said many times that I believe it will be safe, so I’m apart of that problem.


I don't see your mentality as being part of any problem.  When you've said that in previous posts, we all know you weren't of the opinion that you could just waltz on down to WDW and you were going to be in some panacea of Covid-free zone?  Disney is going to be safe in many ways, but there are absolutely situations that will arise that will simply need to be avoided and require a bit of common sense in the process.  Disney is doing the things they need to reopen in a safe manner....many of those things they are doing very well.  However, there are absolutely opportunities for improvement that are being highlighted with many of posts we're seeing here.  I'm confident they will adapt and flatten their learning curve to make things even better.  I just wish I was as confident in the ability of other guests to follow the rules and apply common sense to make it as safe as it can be.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282004082165788676


----------



## rteetz




----------



## kylenne

I have to admit to being a little baffled by the rain stuff because I never let that stop me in the parks. We're weirdoes who love rain though, and we also don't have strollers and whatnot to wrangle. I keep one of those Columbia rain jackets that fold up into one of the pockets in my park sling bag along with a tiny travel umbrella. Gf has a similar jacket (we don't like ponchos because we feel like Thanksgiving turkeys in a basting bag). We also wear sandals that do well in water and dry fast, love my Tevas for those. So when rain starts we just gear up and keep going while everyone else flees.

I actually prefer the parks in the rain tbh, the only thing that's lame is when there's lightning and outdoor rides and boat transportation shuts down.


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> I'll own up to touching things in a grocery, and not always taking them.  When they have new products, I need to read the entire labels to check for my 2 allergies...if I find them, I put the product back.  So, I'll touch and not take 2-3 items a trip.  I'd imagine a lot of folks with dietary needs do that, and those needs probably are more important to accommodate than the reduced risk of getting the virus by touched product.



And you shouldn’t feel guilty about doing that. Thats an additional safety measure that you, and plenty of people NEED to take. What I was trying to say is that it happens, and we need to stop pretending that these essential stores are bubbles in which the virus cant enter. In theory they’re safer than a theme park, but it really all depends on an individual to individual basis.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KBoopaloo said:


> I think we won’t have a full sense of what the overall capacity feels like until 7/15 when all four parks are open. I’d imagine a good number of out of state people scheduled their trips for when everything is open. That will be when we can also more accurately judge resort and pool and transportation crowd levels.


I don’t think we’ll ever get a good feel for it. For all we know Disney will slowly ramp capacity as they get kinks worked out of they system like they did in Shanghai.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I have to admit to being a little baffled by the rain stuff because I never let that stop me in the parks. We're weirdoes who love rain though, and we also don't have strollers and whatnot to wrangle. I keep one of those Columbia rain jackets that fold up into one of the pockets in my park sling bag along with a tiny travel umbrella. Gf has a similar jacket (we don't like ponchos because we feel like Thanksgiving turkeys in a basting bag). We also wear sandals that do well in water and dry fast, love my Tevas for those. So when rain starts we just gear up and keep going while everyone else flees.
> 
> I actually prefer the parks in the rain tbh, the only thing that's lame is when there's lightning and outdoor rides and boat transportation shuts down.



Same here ... Whenever the question of "what do you do in the parks when it rains?" comes up I always just say "get wet". 

Unless it is like a torrential downpour with lightnening and the wind blowing the rain sideways and stuff - otherwise just keep moving forward


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> I have to admit to being a little baffled by the rain stuff because I never let that stop me in the parks. We're weirdoes who love rain though, and we also don't have strollers and whatnot to wrangle. I keep one of those Columbia rain jackets that fold up into one of the pockets in my park sling bag along with a tiny travel umbrella. Gf has a similar jacket (we don't like ponchos because we feel like Thanksgiving turkeys in a basting bag). We also wear sandals that do well in water and dry fast, love my Tevas for those. So when rain starts we just gear up and keep going while everyone else flees.
> 
> I actually prefer the parks in the rain tbh, the only thing that's lame is when there's lightning and outdoor rides and boat transportation shuts down.



I love the rain too. Unless its cold rain, which isnt typical in Florida. I have no issue walking around getting soaked. When the sun comes out 10 minutes later, I’ll be dry before I even get on the next ride.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t think we’ll ever get a good feel for it. For all we know Disney will slowly ramp capacity as they get kinks worked out of they system like they did in Shanghai.



I think they had a plan in place to ramp up capacity every 2-3 weeks, and then the spike hit and now I dont know if we’ll see a capacity change until the numbers come down drastically. We’ll know if we continue to see new availability for parks reservations. But that can also be mis-leading as it could be people cancelling as well


----------



## Jothmas

The only time I recall for myself having to seek shelter was last year when there was a biblical deluge with high winds. I and several people took refuge in the Stave Church at the Norway pavilion at Epcot. It was a major storm that lasted for a while and umbrellas wouldn't have held up. So I think there will be times on occasion when everyone will need to take cover.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281729992439640066


They straight up thought they were opening then...


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> See here ... Whenever the question of "what do you do in the parks when it rains?" comes up I always just say "get wet".
> 
> Unless it is like a torrential downpour with lightnening and the wind blowing the rain sideways and stuff - otherwise just keep moving forward



Living in the Phoenix area for a couple of years kinda skewed my perception of rain I think. Once you've lived through a few of those monsoon storms in the Valley, even the worst downpour at Disney is no big deal by comparison.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I wonder if Disney will learn from these types of situations (rain). I don't know what they could do, maybe have rain spots outside - tented areas with tarps, whatever - make it look nice  - overhead for people to wait out the rain, while being socially distant? Can be in various spots around parks, near restaurants, etc.
> 
> I'm sure they will tweak things as they go.


Naw. Lightning, wind... people are just gonna have to be prepared to stand outside in pouring rain.

ETA: lightening is a problem. People need shelter then.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Noparking said:


> I’m surprised Disney isnt Defending themselves with the brutal hits they are taking in the media


I hate to say this but I think they’re used to it.  If WDW had been open before the surge in cases I’m sure they would have been blamed.  There seems to be a sort of antagonistic attitude towards Disney from the media in Florida.  They’re a strong company and will survive on their mainly solid reputation.  There are always those who try to drag Disney down but they have a loyal fan base which will get them through these tough times.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jothmas said:


> The only time I recall for myself having to seek shelter was last year when there was a biblical deluge with high winds. I and several people took refuge in the Stave Church at the Norway pavilion at Epcot. It was a major storm that lasted for a while and umbrellas wouldn't have held up. So I think there will be times on occasion when everyone will need to take cover.




A year ago at the MK it rained so hard that the walkway between Cosmic Ray's and Cheshire Cafe flooded. We were lucky enough to grab a table to have our coffee and snacks before it started. I watched people walk in ankle deep water. Nope not doing that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Well in mine, 1 in 7 might, so between that & the behavior in many places here, i probably really am safer in wdw.




Traveling to WDW is where you will have issues. You may want to be prepared to drive as long as you can without stopping.


----------



## kylenne

SaintsManiac said:


> A year ago at the MK it rained so hard that the walkway between Cosmic Ray's and Cheshire Cafe flooded. We were lucky enough to grab a table to have our coffee and snacks before it started. I watched people walk in ankle deep water. Nope not doing that.



Tomorrowland seems to have a few spots that flood like that with really bad rain. The only other spots I can think of like that are a few places around Epcot.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Social distancing at the POP Hippy Dippy pool. Simple & straightforward


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Traveling to WDW is where you will have issues. You may want to be prepared to drive as long as you can without stopping.


We are traveling today & have done exactly that. We are in Alabama & still haven’t stopped. We are driving to Panama City first so we wouldn’t have as long of a drive. We won’t need gas til PC. Hoping not to stop til then. We were supposed to fly but canceled that a few weeks ago when things started spiking again.


----------



## Tjddis

wareagle57 said:


> This is something I’ve worried about with rides that empty into gift shops, especially high capacity  rides. What are they going to do when suddenly no one wants to leave the gift shop because there is a flood outside? It takes all of 5 minutes for the Star Tours gift shop to get crammed with people during a downpour.


Honesty they should stop those rides during downpours to ease shop crowding.  
There really is no good way to manage that.  Almost no places at WDW can handle sheltering people socially distant in a storm
And since it rains a lot this is something you should probably consider.  You will likely be forced into close quarters at some point.  If you can’t deal with that don’t go...unfortunately


----------



## sara_s

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t think we’ll ever get a good feel for it. For all we know Disney will slowly ramp capacity as they get kinks worked out of they system like they did in Shanghai.


This is what I’m afraid of in a selfish way. I’ve been eyeing the first week of November to go back and now I’m afraid it’ll be up to a much larger capacity and I’ll chicken out again.


----------



## kylenne

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Social distancing at the POP Hippy Dippy pool. Simple & straightforward
> 
> View attachment 508675



Looking good for the peasants!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> We are traveling today & have done exactly that. We are in Alabama & still haven’t stopped. We are driving to Panama City first so we wouldn’t have as long of a drive. We won’t need gas til PC. Hoping not to stop til then. We were supposed to fly but canceled that a few weeks ago when things started spiking again.




Ok good. We stopped at the MS rest area on the way to and back from the beach last month. It was ok, but definitely not as comfortable as I would have liked.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyWaffles

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I'd rather spend 8 hours outside with other people around who aren't super close to me, then 10 mins inside a store in an aisle crowded. Thats just me



You wouldn’t go to any indoor attractions? Go inside to pick up QS mobile order food? Eat at a TS restaurant indoors with your mask off? Go to an indoor mask relaxation station? Use a public restroom? Take public transportation to get to the park?

You’d be at the theme park for 8 hours without going inside for any rides, food, bathroom breaks, etc? Very impressive!


----------



## dreamit

At MK today. Have only run in to two instances where families had masks pulled below their noses. One family: mom, grandma, 8yo, 4yo, 2yo. No masks on the younger two. The other three had theirs pulled down. No stroller and the youngest was touching EVERYTHING in the line for Pooh. At one point, touched the plastic honey and then slurped his fingers. Mom was paying no attention.  Earlier today we were near Splash by two older gentlemen. I don’t know what the one did, but assuming it was mask related. The other one said “You have to follow the rules. You don’t want to be one of those people whose picture ends up on the internet.” Lol.  Oh, and paper masks are the way to go—much cooler and breathable.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


>




People are disgusting.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


>


Masks are bad enough, but not washing your hands?!!!  That shouldn’t be a pandemic thing for goodness sake! Why are ppl so disgusting?!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

LSUmiss said:


> We are traveling today & have done exactly that. We are in Alabama & still haven’t stopped. We are driving to Panama City first so we wouldn’t have as long of a drive. We won’t need gas til PC. Hoping not to stop til then. We were supposed to fly but canceled that a few weeks ago when things started spiking again.


I just traveled from Florida to Wisconsin and back again this week.  We got all our food in drive thrus.  When we stopped for gas or used a restroom we kept our masks on and washed up at the restroom and again in the car.  Our contact with others was seconds so we felt safe.  I’d say about only a third of people wore a mask but we kept our distance from them.  Safe travels.


----------



## scott_flute

TwoMisfits said:


> I'll own up to touching things in a grocery, and not always taking them.  When they have new products, I need to read the entire labels to check for my 2 allergies...if I find them, I put the product back.  So, I'll touch and not take 2-3 items a trip.  I'd imagine a lot of folks with dietary needs do that, and those needs probably are more important to accommodate than the reduced risk of getting the virus by touched product.


I’m 100% with you on this. As a vegetarian I’m always looking at ingredients. So many items have gelatin, dehydrated meat, etc. hidden in there so I always assume other people are touching all the products in the store just like I am.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

MickeyWaffles said:


> You wouldn’t go to any indoor attractions? Go inside to get food? Eat at a TS restaurant indoors with your mask off? Go to an indoor mask relaxation station? Use a public restroom? Take public transportation to get to the park?
> 
> You’d be at the theme park for 8 hours without going inside for any rides, food, bathroom breaks, etc? Very impressive!



Obviously I would go on everything and do everything you stated. 

The obvious point is that Disney is actually DISTANCING the people who are waiting on lines. There is no distancing at the stores I go to here. People are on top of each other. So yes 100 percent.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

kylenne said:


> Looking good for the peasants!



The Pop Peasants have it made!  lol..

It really does look inviting.. and safe!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282010992038285314


----------



## Arguetafamily

Mit88 said:


> If Disney had a proactive plan against Mother Nature, they’d truly be a world powerhouse. There are far too many variables when it comes to rain to ensure guests are perfectly displaced in non close proximity situations. As I said, if you the guest sees an indoor location that looks crowded, or you’re in an indoor location where it begins to get crowded and people are getting closer to you, it’s rather easy to just leave and go elsewhere to find a safer space. Would you rather get wet from the rain for a few minutes finding a less crowded space, or stay in a spot where you’re uncomfortable? These are decisions YOU are expected to make. Disney can’t just open new indoor areas overnight. They have to make do with what they have. There’s enough indoor space in each of the parks to house all of the people in the parks without being in close quarters. For every crowded indoor area you see during a rain storm, there’s 1 indoor area somewhere in the park that’s empty



Emphasis on YOU. Why don't people take a little responsibility for themselves, come on now Disney is not your mommy, daddy, or grandparents. You are not 3 years old where you can't make informed decisions.
There has to be a point when some personal responsibility is taken.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282004921286643714


Even a pandemic won't be enough to change a lifetime of poor hygiene habits.  People should be prepared for ANY and ALL scenarios.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282010992038285314



I wonder what will happen with the Maharajah trail. We love to see the bats.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AmberMV said:


> Even a pandemic won't be enough to change a lifetime of poor hygiene habits.  People should be prepared for ANY and ALL scenarios.



EDIT: I was totally wrong with the original comment now that I thought about it. I just wash my hands all the time and never think different


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Need I remind people hand soap was a hard to find item at the beginning of the pandemic, sure some people were probably hoarding, but people were acting like the idea of frequent hand washing was a brand new development.

People are gross. This is one “old normal” we can cling to and never let go, lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Its quite possible that some people didn't feel comfortable in the bathroom to wait and wash their hands, so they just leave and use their own hand sanitizer when leaving, which is ok, but that goes out the window though if they have to open a door to leave the bathroom



No, it’s not okay. Hand sanitizer is not a replacement for hand washing. Ew. Let’s please not normalize walking out without washing.


----------



## AmberMV

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Its quite possible that some people didn't feel comfortable in the bathroom to wait and wash their hands, so they just leave and use their own hand sanitizer when leaving, which is ok, but that goes out the window though if they have to open a door to leave the bathroom


But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards

I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Its quite possible that some people didn't feel comfortable in the bathroom to wait and wash their hands, so they just leave and use their own hand sanitizer when leaving, which is ok, but that goes out the window though if they have to open a door to leave the bathroom




Nope. Not ok.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards
> 
> I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.


Pee or worse!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards
> 
> I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.



Heres another group of people who should stay home, people who are comfortable enough to go to WDW, use the washrooms there, but not comfortable enough to wash their hands in said washroom.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

DGsAtBLT said:


> No, it’s not okay. Hand sanitizer is not a replacement for hand washing. Ew. Let’s please not normalize walking out without washing.



Yup. Wasn't thinking. I agree


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Need I remind people hand soap was a hard to find item at the beginning of the pandemic, sure some people were probably hoarding, but people were acting like the idea of frequent hand washing was a brand new development.
> 
> People are gross. This is one “old normal” we can cling to and never let go, lol.



People are nasty in public restrooms, always have been. Literally without fail every time I facilitate a new class of trainees at work, I hear of an "incident" in the ones on our floor and I have to have The Bathroom Talk with a bunch of grown adults like they're 3rd graders. It's the worst.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282008490026905602


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards
> 
> I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Heres another group of people who should stay home, people who are comfortable enough to go to WDW, use the washrooms there, but not comfortable enough to wash their hands in said washroom.


We should give the guy a break, I'm sure he had to get to an ADR that he was late for.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282012734373191680


----------



## SaintsManiac

Craig's Tweet is a perfect example of why I am staying home as much as I can. I don't trust other people, especially when so many think this is a hoax or "overblown."

I think Disney will do everything they can and need to. It's the guests that will be the problem.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Naw. Lightning, wind... people are just gonna have to be prepared to stand outside in pouring rain.
> 
> ETA: lightening is a problem. People need shelter then.



Let me be clear. I'm don't think Disney needs to do it, I would just put on my poncho and wait in the rain. Or go somewhere to wait with crowd levels I find to be acceptable.

But obviously some people find it to be a catastrophic failure on the part of Disney that they weren't prepared for the rain.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015424863965184


----------



## wareagle57

Tjddis said:


> Honesty they should stop those rides during downpours to ease shop crowding.
> There really is no good way to manage that.  Almost no places at WDW can handle sheltering people socially distant in a storm
> And since it rains a lot this is something you should probably consider.  You will likely be forced into close quarters at some point.  If you can’t deal with that don’t go...unfortunately



I have either accepted my fate and gotten wet, or planned to get to one of the relaxation zones before everyone else does so far. Thats one place you know for a fact they won’t let it more people than they are allowed.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Let me be clear. I'm don't think Disney needs to do it, I would just put on my poncho and wait in the rain. Or go somewhere to wait with crowd levels I find to be acceptable.
> 
> But obviously some people find it to be a catastrophic failure on the part of Disney that they weren't prepared for the rain.



I don’t think it’s pointing it out as a catastrophic failure, but rather identifying yet another unavoidable dicey situation - that anyone who is choosing to go to a theme park should be prepared for.   It’s what makes going to a place like a theme park a risk in itself. It can’t be 100% safe 100% of the time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not to go back to the Carlye thing but looks like a story is out there focusing on how Disney is struggling with social distancing, using her tweets as a source for this .... And even she responded that the story is being portrayed inaccurately and what she experienced is just one thing, not representative of the whole

Just an example of how information can be twisted to serve a narrative (obviously can be used positively it negatively)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015560197386245


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282008490026905602





rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015424863965184


Did the rain scare everybody away?  Seems much lighter than this morning.


----------



## Helvetica

I’ve never understood why it’s so hard for some people to wash their hands... I personally would be on board with an automatic ejection from the park for failing to wash your hand after going to the bathroom.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think it’s pointing it out as a catastrophic failure, but rather identifying yet another unavoidable dicey situation - that anyone who is choosing to go to a theme park should be prepared for.   It’s what makes going to a place like a theme park a risk in itself. It can’t be 100% safe 100% of the time.



This didn't really need to be debated.  

I'm not commenting on the actual post from Twitter, I'm commenting on some people's reactions to post.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Need I remind people hand soap was a hard to find item at the beginning of the pandemic, sure some people were probably hoarding, but people were acting like the idea of frequent hand washing was a brand new development.
> 
> People are gross. This is one “old normal” we can cling to and never let go, lol.



The day my gym closed down back in March, signs all over the building telling people to wash their hands any time they enter, and leave the restroom. I’m in there to drop my bag off in the locker, go over to wash my hands, and a guy walks out of the stall (he was not doing #1)  walks right past me and the sinks and heads to the gym floor. Thats when I left. I’ve always been a habitual hand washer, but I never realized how little people washed their hands until that day, and the constant reminders for people to wash their hands. I dont know why it surprised me, but it did


----------



## Disdreamprincess

LSUmiss said:


> Pee or worse!


----------



## Disneysoule

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015424863965184


So new plan of attack for my trip.  Sleep in... eat all you can eat at chef Mickey’s breakfast go to mk around 2 Hit all the rides go back to resort around 5 nap  then dinner. Sounds like a great day to me


----------



## Helvetica

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Did the rain scare everybody away?  Seems much lighter than this morning.



Heat + Humidity + Mask. People are not going to last all day. I think most will only be able to do half a day given the conditions.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

The nice short waits are great, but its day 1. I don't see it lasting as the weeks go by. Which is natural of course. I really wanna know how many people will be allowed in

Universal right now has a 45 min wait on FAST AND THE FURIOUS. And that ride is terrible


----------



## Llama mama

Ok because people are gross.... I am packing an arsenal of supplies lol.
I have 25 small bottles of hand sanitizer, 100 disposable masks, 10 packages of wet wipes antibacterial 20 counts , ziplock bags with hydrogen peroxide wipes . It’s myself and two teenage daughters who will constantly be applying our supplies. We are careful and who knows I may even bring my own disposable silverware for eating.  
We leave in 19 days


----------



## tinkerhon

LSUmiss said:


> Pee or worse!



I thought the same thing ! Pee or Tony's red sauce - 
Ew !


----------



## Llama mama

Disneysoule said:


> So new plan of attack for my trip.  Sleep in... eat all you can eat at chef Mickey’s breakfast go to mk around 2 Hit all the rides go back to resort around 5 nap  then dinner. Sounds like a great day to me


That sounds like a great plan!!! We have Chef Mickey booked multiple times  , maybe throw a little pool time into that schedule and it’s perfect. Contemporary here we come, it will be great just walking over.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not to go back to the Carlye thing but looks like a story is out there focusing on how Disney is struggling with social distancing, using her tweets as a source for this .... And even she responded that the story is being portrayed inaccurately and what she experienced is just one thing, not representative of the whole
> 
> Just an example of how information can be twisted to serve a narrative (obviously can be used positively it negatively)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015560197386245


she doesn't even know if it was representative though as she didn't go in!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Llama mama said:


> Ok because people are gross.... I am packing an arsenal of supplies lol.
> I have 25 small bottles of hand sanitizer, 100 disposable masks, 10 packages of wet wipes antibacterial 20 counts , ziplock bags with hydrogen peroxide wipes . It’s myself and two teenage daughters who will constantly be applying our supplies. We are careful and who knows I may even bring my own disposable silverware for eating.
> We leave in 19 days



Nice gear. I would highly recommend an " ear saver " for the ear loop masks. They make them tighter and also make your ears not hurt as much. You can bypass the ear all together if needed


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> she doesn't even know if it was representative though as she didn't go in!


Carlye knows a lot of people inside right now though.

For the love of Mickey Mouse could we move on from debating her though?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282017960610148353


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Llama mama said:


> Ok because people are gross.... I am packing an arsenal of supplies lol.
> I have 25 small bottles of hand sanitizer, 100 disposable masks, 10 packages of wet wipes antibacterial 20 counts , ziplock bags with hydrogen peroxide wipes . It’s myself and two teenage daughters who will constantly be applying our supplies. We are careful and who knows I may even bring my own disposable silverware for eating.
> We leave in 19 days


Don't forget a bottle of that bleach shower cleaner so you can spray down anyone you encounter that fails to wash their hands after using the restroom.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282015424863965184


Splash gift shop virtual queue closes and soon after the park looks empty. Coincidence!?


----------



## Farro

Does Disney have self-flushing toilets?
What about sinks - are the faucets touchless? I can't remember.

If not - try not to not touch faucet after you wash your hands. I either grab a paper towel to turn off water, or if I were going soon I would keep extra napkins in my purse/bag. Use napkin to turn off faucet and to open door if closed. Then toss!

I always do this, even before Covid. People turn on faucets with dirty hands, most barely wash, then turn off faucet with same hands, and then touch the door handle!!!


----------



## kylenne

Llama mama said:


> Ok because people are gross.... I am packing an arsenal of supplies lol.
> I have 25 small bottles of hand sanitizer, 100 disposable masks, 10 packages of wet wipes antibacterial 20 counts , ziplock bags with hydrogen peroxide wipes . It’s myself and two teenage daughters who will constantly be applying our supplies. We are careful and who knows I may even bring my own disposable silverware for eating.
> We leave in 19 days



One additional suggestion I can make from being out and about with masks at home, make sure you bring something airtight and waterproof like extra Ziploc bags to keep your extra masks in. I've been trying to reduce my plastic use so I have some Stasher reusable pouches, I find the snack-sized ones are perfect for holding masks. I clean them thoroughly after every use.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Does Disney have self-flushing toilets?
> What about sinks - are the faucets touchless? I can't remember.
> 
> If not - try not to not touch faucet after you wash your hands. I either grab a paper towel to turn off water, or if I were going soon I would keep extra napkins in my purse/bag. Use napkin to turn off faucet and to open door if closed. Then toss!
> 
> I always do this, even before Covid. People turn on faucets with dirty hands, most barely wash, then turn off faucet with same hands, and then touch the door handle!!!




Touchless


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rteetz said:


> For the love of Mickey Mouse...


Stealing it.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Touchless



Oh good!


----------



## casaya95

Just looked at the MDE app. It seems like half the attractions are down. What is going on??


----------



## Llama mama

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Don't forget a bottle of that bleach shower cleaner so you can spray down anyone you encounter that fails to wash their hands after using the restroom.


They won’t get near me. I am great at social distancing lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

casaya95 said:


> Just looked at the MDE app. It seems like half the attractions are down. What is going on??




Probably storms.


----------



## yulilin3

casaya95 said:


> Just looked at the MDE app. It seems like half the attractions are down. What is going on??


Thunderstorms


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Farro said:


> Does Disney have self-flushing toilets?
> What about sinks - are the faucets touchless? I can't remember.
> 
> If not - try not to not touch faucet after you wash your hands. I either grab a paper towel to turn off water, or if I were going soon I would keep extra napkins in my purse/bag. Use napkin to turn off faucet and to open door if closed. Then toss!
> 
> I always do this, even before Covid. People turn on faucets with dirty hands, most barely wash, then turn off faucet with same hands, and then touch the door handle!!!


The men's restroom is touchless.  I can't vouch for the women's restroom.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> Spine hasn’t been touched other than the entrance.


Do we know how far they’ve gotten with the entrance?  Having one side closed really causes a bottleneck.


----------



## casaya95

yulilin3 said:


> Thunderstorms


Makes sense, thanks! Thought it was just Disney IT doing their thing.


----------



## rteetz

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know how far they’ve gotten with the entrance?  Having one side closed really causes a bottleneck.


One side is still closed. The rest of the entrance is completely done.


----------



## yulilin3

Well just got back from universal where i profusely thanked all TM, went to guest relations and told them how much i appreciate the way they are treating their APs . Hearing that Disney is selling same day tickets at the window is making me so upset.


----------



## AmberMV

Just got this push notification on my phone. This is why the crowds are disappearing at Disney. I wasn’t lying when I said “Guys, it’s HOT” 

ETA: it says 110* F heat index just FYI


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> You wouldn’t go to any indoor attractions? Go inside to pick up QS mobile order food? Eat at a TS restaurant indoors with your mask off? Go to an indoor mask relaxation station? Use a public restroom? Take public transportation to get to the park?
> 
> You’d be at the theme park for 8 hours without going inside for any rides, food, bathroom breaks, etc? Very impressive!


I’m definitely not going into any indoor relaxation station or indoor shows.  Those things are definitely the highest risk places in the parks.  I am waiting to see how the TS dining goes before making a final decision on that.  Bathroom breaks carry a much lower risk because the time exposure is low.  Same with picking up food at QS with the time exposure.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Just got this push notification on my phone. This is why the crowds are disappearing at Disney. I wasn’t lying when I said “Guys, it’s HOT”


It's awful and so humid


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Well just got back from universal where i profusely thanked all TM, went to guest relations and told them how much i appreciate the way they are treating their APs . Hearing that Disney is selling same day tickets at the window is making me so upset.



agreed.  As much as I've been hating how Disney has handled things, I was still going to renew my AP next month.  Upon hearing this news, I am now not so sure


----------



## Anna_Sh

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> I'd rather spend 8 hours outside with other people around who aren't super close to me, then 10 mins inside a store in an aisle crowded. Thats just me


I agree with you.  As soon as I’m no longer blocked, I’m going to EPCOT.  I’m not planning to ride anything, and I’ll eat from the F&W.  I do plan to shop, but if one of the stores is too crowded, I’ll just wait for people to leave.  Other than that, I’ll just pretend the indoor spaces don’t exist.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards
> 
> I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.


Disney is using hand sanitizer that is at least 70% alcohol. That kills viruses.


----------



## Janet McDonald

I had read a week or two ago that the Indiana Jones show at HS might possibly be happening. Anyone heard an update?


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


CMs working rides, entertainment, food, retail are already busy enough. They need a separate team of people to walk around and manage the safety mandates. It’s completely necessary to get this right and that only happens if it’s managed. Ugh.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> CMs working rides, entertainment, food, retail are already busy enough. They need a separate team of people to walk around and manage the safety mandates. It’s completely necessary to get this right and that only happens if it’s managed. Ugh.


They do have a team. The incredi-crew. I would imagine they didn’t expect to have to patrol bathrooms.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> Disney is using hand sanitizer that is at least 70% alcohol. That kills viruses.


we're talking about handwashing after using a restroom, not a ride


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hereforthechurros said:


> CMs working rides, entertainment, food, retail are already busy enough. They need a separate team of people to walk around and manage the safety mandates. It’s completely necessary to get this right and that only happens if it’s managed. Ugh.



I don't have an issue with this. Maybe its another way to bring back some CM's and give them their jobs back.


----------



## Mit88

Hire bathroom attendants. Most of them are cheap because they mostly work off tips. Not sure if such a job is applicable at theme parks


----------



## hereforthechurros

dreamit said:


> At MK today. Have only run in to two instances where families had masks pulled below their noses. One family: mom, grandma, 8yo, 4yo, 2yo. No masks on the younger two. The other three had theirs pulled down. No stroller and the youngest was touching EVERYTHING in the line for Pooh. At one point, touched the plastic honey and then slurped his fingers. Mom was paying no attention.  Earlier today we were near Splash by two older gentlemen. I don’t know what the one did, but assuming it was mask related. The other one said “You have to follow the rules. You don’t want to be one of those people whose picture ends up on the internet.” Lol.  Oh, and paper masks are the way to go—much cooler and breathable.


I know we’re trying to be nonjudgmental with who is choosing to go right now, but whenever I hear about grandparents or people with asthma or diabetes going right now I just shake my head. We are 27 days out, still plenty of time to cancel, and the only reason we are going is because we are younger, healthy, and can quarantine. Not saying that’s perfect but it’s a leg up. If my 60 year old mom wanted to tag along with us the answer would be NO.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Anna_Sh

cakebaker said:


> I'm not quite sure how anyone can defend allowing the sale of day tickets at the gate while at the same time denying block out free AP's access to reservations. How can that possibly be ok with anyone? I don't care how badly Disney needs money. People paid thousands of dollars for tickets that they can't use to get into the park unless they want to pay for a day ticket.


Have any APs tried to get in and been denied?


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> we're talking about handwashing after using a restroom, not a ride


I agree everyone needs to wash their hands.  I am just pointing out that the hand sanitizer Disney is using for guests kills viruses in addition to bacteria.


----------



## Anna_Sh

hereforthechurros said:


> I know we’re trying to be nonjudgmental with who is choosing to go right now, but whenever I hear about grandparents or people with asthma or diabetes going right now I just shake my head. We are 27 days out, still plenty of time to cancel, and the only reason we are going is because we are younger, healthy, and can quarantine. Not saying that’s perfect but it’s a leg up. If my 60 year old mom wanted to tag along with us the answer would be NO.


My 70+ year old mom will be going in August.  We’re going to be super careful, but we don’t subscribe to the belief that everyone 60+ need to go hide while everyone younger and/or healthier lives their lives.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> They do have a team. The incredi-crew. I would imagine they didn’t expect to have to patrol bathrooms.





Mit88 said:


> Hire bathroom attendants. Most of them are cheap because they mostly work off tips. Not sure if such a job is applicable at theme parks



Honestly, I think all Disney can do is put a sign reminding people to wash their hands (gross). I can't imagine the poor CM who would be in the position of not only reminding a guest to wash his/her hands, but also calling out guest in front of others. That could lead to a confrontation. In the washroom!

The best the rest of us can do is to realize, yes, people are still gross. Covid didn't change that! Just keep reminding yourself not to touch things unnecessarily, and when you do touch something, sanitize or wash hands!

AND DON'T TOUCH YOUR FACE!!!


----------



## chasgoose

kylenne said:


> Living in the Phoenix area for a couple of years kinda skewed my perception of rain I think. Once you've lived through a few of those monsoon storms in the Valley, even the worst downpour at Disney is no big deal by comparison.



I grew up there and the microbursts and haboobs were always insane. I can't tell you how many times things got so bad out of nowhere I would have to pull my car over until the weather passed.


----------



## Marthasor

Llama mama said:


> Ok because people are gross.... I am packing an arsenal of supplies lol.
> I have 25 small bottles of hand sanitizer, 100 disposable masks, 10 packages of wet wipes antibacterial 20 counts , ziplock bags with hydrogen peroxide wipes . It’s myself and two teenage daughters who will constantly be applying our supplies. We are careful and who knows I may even bring my own disposable silverware for eating.
> We leave in 19 days



Another suggestion, you may want to look into buying "soap leaves" (ok, might be overkill, I know!).  They are little, individual pocket soaps.  I bought some for the trip-that-never-was in March just in case the bathrooms ran out of soap (though based on recent posts in seems there are some in the parks that are "saving" soap for you . . . ) or if the soap dispensers aren't touchless.


----------



## Mit88

Put hand washing stations outside of each restroom and have a CM there to man it. If you’re uncomfortable washing your hands in the bathroom, use the one outdoors and hope that people that didnt wash them inside come out and say they washed them inside and bypass the outdoor sinks.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Disdreamprincess said:


> Could the activation of AP’s not be done automatically when entering a park? Why would one have to go to GC to do it in the 1st place?
> The line is pretty much always long there. While opening up, I don’t really see what they can do w/ those people lining up.


You can also activate at the ticket window.  I prefer it because the line is usually shorter, and they seem to be able to do it faster.


----------



## Violetspider

yulilin3 said:


> Well just got back from universal where i profusely thanked all TM, went to guest relations and told them how much i appreciate the way they are treating their APs . Hearing that Disney is selling same day tickets at the window is making me so upset.


Hearing about the walk-ups has thrown me for a loop as well. I'm an out of state AP, so it doesn't really impact me but ??? No park hopping definitely affected our decision to cancel our second planned trip. If they can sell same day tickets, then they should be honoring AP benefits as well. Open up daily registrations for APs and allow park hopping through the reservation system.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> They do have a team. The incredi-crew. I would imagine they didn’t expect to have to patrol bathrooms.


Hadn’t heard of this but that makes me feel better. I was only referring to masks/distancing. Not bathrooms, adults *should* know better!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Hire bathroom attendants. Most of them are cheap because they mostly work off tips. Not sure if such a job is applicable at theme parks


Disney is not spending money on bathroom attendants


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anna_Sh said:


> My 70+ year old mom will be going in August.  We’re going to be super careful, but we don’t subscribe to the belief that everyone 60+ need to go hide while everyone younger and/or healthier lives their lives.


Not sure it’s something you have to “subscribe” to but just general knowledge and acceptance of how this is affecting older adults. In my state alone 70% of deaths are seniors.

No one is saying hide away but there’s a big difference between hiding away and going to a theme park.


----------



## Mit88

DFB is probably hiring a team of people to sit in the bathrooms to record people in action and then get the culprits not washing their hands on video. 

“As you can see in this video, this young man only washed his hands for 19.3 seconds, a whole .7 seconds under the recommended time. Disney needs to take responsibility for this”


----------



## dtrain

kylenne said:


> Living in the Phoenix area for a couple of years kinda skewed my perception of rain I think. Once you've lived through a few of those monsoon storms in the Valley, even the worst downpour at Disney is no big deal by comparison.





chasgoose said:


> I grew up there and the microbursts and haboobs were always insane. I can't tell you how many times things got so bad out of nowhere I would have to pull my car over until the weather passed.



*high five* Currently a Phoenix resident, been here for 25 years.  I absolutely love the monsoon season, such a force of nature.  We could really use one this weekend to cool us off since it’ll be 116°. But yeah, there’s no rainstorm that can compare.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Hadn’t heard of this but that makes me feel better. I was only referring to masks/distancing. Not bathrooms, adults *should* know better!


The incredi crew seems to be only on main street,  in my 2 days at mk i didn't see them anywhere else


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney is not spending money on bathroom attendants



Yeah, an unreasonable request. Thats why I mentioned additional outdoor hand washing stations


----------



## SaintsManiac

Not sure if this posted yet, but Shannon from WDW Prep confirmed that the Beast is at lunch at BOG. She posted video.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, an unreasonable request. Thats why I mentioned additional outdoor hand washing stations


There are hand washing stations but in areas where a restroom might be far away,  i mean,  common sense if you're close to a restroom or used the restroom you wash your hands there


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Not sure if this posted yet, but Shannon from WDW Prep confirmed that the Beast is at lunch at BOG. She posted video.



He should just walk around and yell at anybody who isn't social distancing!

In fact, they should have the Evil Queen walk around and "shame" people not social distancing appropriately in lines, people not wearing masks correctly or at all...she can get away with being mean! Character interaction and mask enforcement at the same time!


----------



## supergirl04

princesscinderella said:


> I hope they have allergy options available and stated on the mobile order too.  The only one we were able to order allergy options mobile was BoG for lunch.  It would be a pain to have to order at the one register.  I always feel bad already when it takes so much longer to order our meals at quick service registers,  I can always see the thought bubble of people behind us that they picked the wrong line.  That’s why we try eat at table service.


 
Me too. I hate holding up the line for allergy menu ordering.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> Not sure if this posted yet, but Shannon from WDW Prep confirmed that the Beast is at lunch at BOG. She posted video.


He better be with how much they are charging!


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> There are hand washing stations but in areas where a restroom might be far away,  i mean,  common sense if you're close to a restroom or used the restroom you wash your hands there



They were pretty good with the stations even right before the shut down. But I can understand that people might be more comfortable if theres a set of outdoor sinks right outside of the bathroom. It might create more sensationalized reports of people leaving the bathroom without washing their hands forgetting to mention those people did so to wash their hands outside, but being stuck indoors, especially one thats already germ filled like a bathroom that it might be more comforting to get in and out as quick as possible and have the option to wash your hands right outside of the bathrooms


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> He should just walk around and yell at anybody who isn't social distancing!
> 
> In fact, they should have the Evil Queen walk around and "shame" people not social distancing appropriately in lines, people not wearing masks correctly or at all...she can get away with being mean! Character interaction and mask enforcement at the same time!



I definitely think that's a fun idea, but unfortunately I think it would encourage people to provoke the interaction.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> He better be with how much they are charging!




Ha! Yes I was pretty sure he would be there.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I definitely think that's a fun idea, but unfortunately I think it would encourage people to provoke the interaction.



I thought of that too and you are right, but man, that could have been fun!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

An interesting update to the whole FuelRod paid swap thing at the parks, I'm curious to see how quickly the machines at the parks pick up on this "founder status" free swapping. I'm currently filling out all of the information to try and prove my status... Unfortunately, I don't have an email receipt and don't entirely remember which trip I bought the darn thing on but I know it was well before the cutoff. Fingers crossed!

I have newer and better chargers at this point, but the fuelrod is pretty much useless to me if it isn't free to swap. That was the whole point. 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/fuel...y-adopters-ending-lawsuit-over-paid-swapping/


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281782802824990720


Is there a CM preview at EPCOT today?


----------



## casaya95

supergirl04 said:


> Me too. I hate holding up the line for allergy menu ordering.


As a former QS CM, please do not feel bad! You should be able to enjoy your meal just like anyone else; it says a lot about anyone who gets frustrated with someone just trying to order food suitable to them.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> All of this is 100% true. And I’ve said many times that I believe it will be safe, so I’m apart of that problem. There’s no way I can ever know that for sure until I’m physically there. Pictures and video show the experience of others, not mine. What is and isn’t safe for them could very well be the opposite if I were there.


You're only safe as long as CMs don't get sick. Which from reports is not true. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281634912609722369


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> DFB is probably hiring a team of people to sit in the bathrooms to record people in action and then get the culprits not washing their hands on video.
> 
> “As you can see in this video, this young man only washed his hands for 19.3 seconds, a whole .7 seconds under the recommended time. Disney needs to take responsibility for this”


This is probably more true than not, except they aren't paying anyone


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> You're only safe as long as CMs don't get sick. Which from reports is not true.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281634912609722369



I see chairs.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Jothmas said:


> The only time I recall for myself having to seek shelter was last year when there was a biblical deluge with high winds. I and several people took refuge in the Stave Church at the Norway pavilion at Epcot. It was a major storm that lasted for a while and umbrellas wouldn't have held up. So I think there will be times on occasion when everyone will need to take cover.


I had a similar experience last year at F&G.  For me, I took shelter at the “museum” in Morocco.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I see chairs.



They removed chairs so TMs couldn’t sit in groups. There is only one chair per table. There are normally more TMs on break than there are chairs to sit in. Many TMs are left to eat standing up.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Is there a CM preview at EPCOT today?


No, cm preview for epcot and dhs are Monday and Tuesday
It looks like this person works at epcot and they may have given working cm a ride


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I see chairs.


Is that all you took from that tweet. What about the several employees continue to work while testing positive?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

I am stuck on this: why would they get rid of luggage delivery?
It’s for arrival after 7/13 meaning they do it now and obviously have some sort of protocol. 
Doesn’t everyone coming on DME then dropping luggage at front desk/bell service negate any benefits from the nearly-mandatory online check in?
What am I missing with this particular change?


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> They removed chairs so TMs couldn’t sit in groups. There is only one chair per table. There are normally more TMs on break than there are chairs to sit in. Many TMs are left to eat standing up.



Perhaps their management needs to work on staggering breaks.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> You're only safe as long as CMs don't get sick. Which from reports is not true.


And then there was this:


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> Is that all you took from that tweet. What about the several employees continue to work while testing positive?


That's a personal choice and it has happened in all industries , not unique to the theme parks


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Is that all you took from that tweet. *What about the several employees continue to work while testing positive?*



I hope they aren't at work and I hope they feel better soon. 
I hope they are still getting paid while being out sick.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> I see chairs.


What it appears they did is reduce chairs to one a table so people will properly social distance on their break.  If you don’t want people to get sick you should support this move instead of attacking it on Twitter, but Twitter lives on this kind of fake outrage.


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> An interesting update to the whole FuelRod paid swap thing at the parks, I'm curious to see how quickly the machines at the parks pick up on this "founder status" free swapping. I'm currently filling out all of the information to try and prove my status... Unfortunately, I don't have an email receipt and don't entirely remember which trip I bought the darn thing on but I know it was well before the cutoff. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I have newer and better chargers at this point, but the fuelrod is pretty much useless to me if it isn't free to swap. That was the whole point.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/fuel...y-adopters-ending-lawsuit-over-paid-swapping/



*I applied for my founder status yesterday! I got super lucky and was able to dig up an email receipt. The only time we ever use FuelRods is at WDW and like you said, they’re not even that great  but they’re convenient and I’d much rather avoid $3 a pop to use something I already have.*


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Perhaps their management needs to work on staggering breaks.


Unfortunately most breakrooms are small. Staggering breaks won't work,  they need a larger space at VB, or to use one of the closed quick services for tm


----------



## anthony2k7

koszmok said:


> Can someone please point me where can I post a really interesting report from CDC related to the virus? I know It`d be out of topic here but I`d like to share it on the appropriate forum.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> PS please don`t say TPAS (or something like that `cause that wont`t help me... maybe a link   )


The alternative version of this thread in community called grand reopening reclosing (or something like that)


https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-opening-grand-closing-florida.3804441/


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Unfortunately most breakrooms are small. Staggering breaks won't work,  they need a larger space at VB, or to use one of the closed quick services for tm



I'm surprised they (probably companies all over US) didn't think of this sooner. Of course employees will need to social distance while eating lunch.

Hopefully they come up with a solution.


----------



## Brianstl

Well if


anthony2k7 said:


> And then there was this:


 she heard it, it must be true.


----------



## wvaspartan

Jrb1979 said:


> You're only safe as long as CMs don't get sick. Which from reports is not true.



I dare anyone not to be freaked out and call into question affiliated to Disney locations (Disney Springs) on their handing of Covid.  This situation in Orlando seems worse than is being let on if that thread is in any way correct.


----------



## babydoll65

AmberMV said:


> Yeah room rates. I saw it yesterday and again tonight but I don't recall seeing it before


That calender has always been available but you had to do a little bit of digging to find it.


----------



## anthony2k7

wvaspartan said:


> I dare anyone not to be freaked out and call into question affiliated to Disney locations (Disney Springs) on their handing of Covid.  This situation in Orlando seems worse than is being let on if that thread is in any way correct.


It really shouldn't be surprising considering the numbers each day.


----------



## Mal6586

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am stuck on this: why would they get rid of luggage delivery?
> It’s for arrival after 7/13 meaning they do it now and obviously have some sort of protocol.
> Doesn’t everyone coming on DME then dropping luggage at front desk/bell service negate any benefits from the nearly-mandatory online check in?
> What am I missing with this particular change?


I figure it’s because with less guests arriving and less luggage to be delivered, it’s not efficient for them anymore. In a pre-covid world, I’m sure a luggage “load” would fill up quickly and getting bags to rooms on time is pretty simple, but if 15-20% (or maybe even less, who knows?) of that number are now arriving, how long would some folks‘ luggage have to sit at the airport waiting on a full load to be taken to the resort?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

anthony2k7 said:


> And then there was this:


I'm hoping this is the Disney Springs equivalent of bus driver rumors. Or maybe the server's name was Sven?



JacknSally said:


> *I applied for my founder status yesterday! I got super lucky and was able to dig up an email receipt. The only time we ever use FuelRods is at WDW and like you said, they’re not even that great  but they’re convenient and I’d much rather avoid $3 a pop to use something I already have.*


I keep my email pretty clean so I think that receipt is LONG gone :\  Hopefully they can verify me through my cards. I had to take a wild guess on which month I purchased it in... I visit a lot some years


----------



## Krandor

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> An interesting update to the whole FuelRod paid swap thing at the parks, I'm curious to see how quickly the machines at the parks pick up on this "founder status" free swapping. I'm currently filling out all of the information to try and prove my status... Unfortunately, I don't have an email receipt and don't entirely remember which trip I bought the darn thing on but I know it was well before the cutoff. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I have newer and better chargers at this point, but the fuelrod is pretty much useless to me if it isn't free to swap. That was the whole point.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/fuel...y-adopters-ending-lawsuit-over-paid-swapping/



I'm filling out my informatio now.  I know when I got it since I have that in my bank records but not sure what the credit card number was at the time.   I think I found it but not 100% sure.  So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *I applied for my founder status yesterday! I got super lucky and was able to dig up an email receipt. The only time we ever use FuelRods is at WDW and like you said, they’re not even that great  but they’re convenient and I’d much rather avoid $3 a pop to use something I already have.*



I wouldn't pay the $3/pop.  Fuelrods are low capaciity but at WDW it is convient to just be able to swap them out whenever you need a new one.  Anytime I walk near one of the machines I normally swap it out if I've used it at all (even if not empty).


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I'm filling out my informatio now.  I know when I got it since I have that in my bank records but not sure what the credit card number was at the time.   I think I found it but not 100% sure.  So we'll see what happens.



Didnt even know this was a thing. I knew they were no longer going to be free, but I didnt know there was a “founders” program. Usually my other charging brick lasts me the entire day, but I always bring my fuel rod as a backup, and occasionally use it when I forget to charge my other device the night before. Its not the best at charging, but it does enough and swapping them out takes no longer than 15 minutes even if you’re on the other side of the park from where the location of the machine is


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Is that all you took from that tweet. What about the several employees continue to work while testing positive?


Unfortunately employees at businesses in all sorts of places are doing that so the shock value of that these days is minimal.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm hoping this is the Disney Springs equivalent of bus driver rumors. Or maybe the server's name was Sven?
> 
> 
> I keep my email pretty clean so I think that receipt is LONG gone :\  Hopefully they can verify me through my cards. I had to take a wild guess on which month I purchased it in... I visit a lot some years



She's just posting DMs she's getting from people who (supposedly) work at these places. None of this is actually verified.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WonderlandisReality said:


> I am stuck on this: why would they get rid of luggage delivery?
> It’s for arrival after 7/13 meaning they do it now and obviously have some sort of protocol.
> Doesn’t everyone coming on DME then dropping luggage at front desk/bell service negate any benefits from the nearly-mandatory online check in?
> What am I missing with this particular change?


Potential reasons I can think of are cost to Disney and/or issues distancing the employees.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Potential reasons I can think of are cost to Disney and/or issues distancing the employees.



I agree. I think it's a staffing issue.


----------



## vinotinto

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Did the rain scare everybody away?  Seems much lighter than this morning.





AmberMV said:


> Just got this push notification on my phone. This is why the crowds are disappearing at Disney. I wasn’t lying when I said “Guys, it’s HOT”
> 
> ETA: it says 110* F heat index just FYI



There's a heat wave ("heat dome") that just started today and will last several weeks. Even by summer standards, it will be incredibly hot, rainy and humid pretty much everywhere in the USA. Ya'll be careful out there. Take lots of breaks and stop for fluids (to the side of course, no walking and drinking). 

The upside is that every afternoon should be fairly empty, as most guests won't be able to handle it - with or without masks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> Well if
> 
> she heard it, it must be true.


Oh dear. Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear...
#MinnieVans


----------



## LSUmiss

So if no DME luggage delivery, do they have still have regular bell services?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> So if no DME luggage delivery, do they have still have regular bell services?


They are suppose to per the disney website. CMs just won’t escort the guests with luggage to the rooms. Keeps guests and CMs separate.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> So if no DME luggage delivery, do they have still have regular bell services?


Direct from WDW site:

”Luggage assistance will be available at the front of your Disney Resort hotel, including luggage storage and/or transport to the room.”


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> They do have a team. The incredi-crew. I would imagine they didn’t expect to have to patrol bathrooms.


LOL! Well, we haven't heard much from the Incredi-Crew. Are they patrolling around? Asking guests to cover their noses? Asking guests to pull to the side to drink/eat? What about in the queues?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> And then there was this:



FWIW.. take this info with a big grain of salt.  I just ran through her twitter feed... when anyone questioned her sources or the integrity of the info she is posting they were basically told to  F off.  That her sources were reporting to her anonymously  — anonymous sources who won’t go on record is questionable. While some are probably legitimate, others could simply have an axe to grind.

She says she has now turned off her phone, doesn’t want to deal anymore.


----------



## rteetz

vinotinto said:


> LOL! Well, we haven't heard much from the Incredi-Crew. Are they patrolling around? Asking guests to cover their noses? Asking guests to pull to the side to drink/eat? What about in the queues?


As @yulilin3 said they appear to stick to the entrance areas of the parks. Main Street and what appears to be discovery island at AK.


----------



## Llama mama

Marthasor said:


> Another suggestion, you may want to look into buying "soap leaves" (ok, might be overkill, I know!).  They are little, individual pocket soaps.  I bought some for the trip-that-never-was in March just in case the bathrooms ran out of soap (though based on recent posts in seems there are some in the parks that are "saving" soap for you . . . ) or if the soap dispensers aren't touchless.


I saw those too. I figured the wet ones scrubbing our hands would be good enough . But I just might buy some. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> FWIW.. take this info with a big grain of salt.  I just ran through her twitter feed... when anyone questioned her sources or the integrity of the info she is posting they were basically told to  F off.  That her sources were reporting to her anonymously  — anonymous sources who won’t go on record is questionable. While some are probably legitimate, others could simply have an axe to grind.
> 
> She says she has now turned off her phone, doesn’t want to deal anymore.


She also singled out Uniqlo which did in fact close back down for a bit and recently just reopened.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Water"craft ... "Fluid" situation.
> 
> Well played


Unintentional but I’ll take it, my friend!

Regarding Carlye’s photo: the situation at MK Park Arrival this morning has been described by a number of CMs at both the Polynesian and MK with the following words: “crazy,” “uneven,” and “a lot” amongst others. One can hope that today being official reopening attracted a lot of people who wanted to be “first back in” at 9am. That said, given the current situation with limited park hours, I don’t think things will likely be significantly different. Right now, (and I know this goes against everting these Boards stand for lol) I’d strongly advise people to delay their arrival. I woke up at 9:15am, made some toast and coffee in my villa (not a big breakfast person), showered, and was on my way and arrived around 10:15 or so. I didn’t have to wait to enter the park and still have been able to enjoy relatively low waits (though a bit higher than what we’ve seen but my understanding is that some rides are experiencing some operational challenges today). Here was Main Street at about 10:30am:



And here is Main Street just before 3pm:



Interestingly enough, it seems that waits have died down significantly this afternoon (which is sort of the inverse of traditional crowd patterns). It’s possible that with the shorter wait times (and shorter park hours), more Guests are showing up early and leaving earlier since they have no incentive (like fireworks) to keep them around. It could also be that today attracted a lot of locals/bloggers who are running back to their hotel rooms and homes to edit all the photos and videos they took today. We’ll see, but I do think there’s been a shift in Guest traffic patterns. Also, with these new crowd patterns, it seems the posted waits are a little more off than usual. Most have been overestimated but there have been a few cases where they underestimated the wait. I’ve been told they’re still trying to figure out the best way to gage wait times with the new queue set ups and the changes in ride capacity, so that make take some time to adjust.

ETA: if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> FWIW.. take this info with a big grain of salt.  I just ran through her twitter feed... when anyone questioned her sources or the integrity of the info she is posting they were basically told to  F off.  That her sources were reporting to her anonymously  — anonymous sources who won’t go on record is questionable. While some are probably legitimate, others could simply have an axe to grind.
> 
> She says she has now turned off her phone, doesn’t want to deal anymore.


True.

Although the way several places have closed and reopened on DS suggests there probably have been issues generally there.


----------



## koszmok

anthony2k7 said:


> The alternative version of this thread in community called grand reopening reclosing (or something like that)
> 
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/grand-opening-grand-closing-florida.3804441/




Thank you for the link 

After all I ended up posting here I`m just so useless  LOL

But for second time I managed to post in the right forum. I think


----------



## Tjddis

Arguetafamily said:


> Emphasis on YOU. Why don't people take a little responsibility for themselves, come on now Disney is not your mommy, daddy, or grandparents. You are not 3 years old where you can't make informed decisions.
> There has to be a point when some personal responsibility is taken.


You are 1000% correct.  But some people won’t.  Unfortunately it’s just another reason I can’t travel during a pandemic...


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Didnt even know this was a thing. I knew they were no longer going to be free, but I didnt know there was a “founders” program.



*It’s new - it’s their response to the class action lawsuit. You have to have proof of purchase before the end of October 2019 and apply to be recognized as a founder with that proof. Once they verify you’re eligible you get grandfathered in with the free swaps via a QR code on the app that you’ll have to show at the machines. I first saw an article about it on The Dis yesterday.*


----------



## SierraT

RivShore said:


> Did you look at their twitter description - perhaps everyone is saying they have covid to keep her away


She looks delightful doesn’t she?  

I rarely go on twitter but wanted to see the great photos and videos of everyone at the parks today.  It’s the last time I’ll go searching there.  What an absolute sewer.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> She also singled out Uniqlo which did in fact close back down for a bit and recently just reopened.



When I clicked through her tweet on closed shops (posted yesterday) her info seemed to be from an article several weeks ago when Uniqlo was closed- she didn’t seem to know it had reopened.  Like I said... grain of salt.


----------



## Tjddis

wareagle57 said:


> I have either accepted my fate and gotten wet, or planned to get to one of the relaxation zones before everyone else does so far. Thats one place you know for a fact they won’t let it more people than they are allowed.


I have little doubt you would handle it well and be very sensible in how you proceed.  Hoping you have only sunny skies!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> True.
> 
> Although the way several places have closed and reopened on DS suggests there probably have been issues generally there.



Agreed.. with Florida’s numbers it’s bound to happen.  It is the way it’s being managed that becomes important, transparency and a solid plan for any possible contacts are going to make the difference.


----------



## tink2020

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I hate to say this but I think they’re used to it.  If WDW had been open before the surge in cases I’m sure they would have been blamed.  There seems to be a sort of antagonistic attitude towards Disney from the media in Florida.  They’re a strong company and will survive on their mainly solid reputation.  There are always those who try to drag Disney down but they have a loyal fan base which will get them through these tough times.



... “from media everywhere.”

Fixed it


----------



## Tjddis

anthony2k7 said:


> And then there was this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281636047970021381


Wow...this is just going to be part of the new normal.   Like I’ve been saying the virus is prevalent right now in the state of FLA.  There are some who are not concerned about getting it.  There are some who think it will magically stay out of their way.  But it’s there.  And the worst part is you are powerless to know who has it and it takes a second to transmit and weeks to see the full scope of an outbreak.  

I guess bottom line is you have to reconcile yourself to the fact that you will more than likely be exposed.  If you are ok with that go right ahead.  But bear in mind who you could pass it to, who they could pass it to and quarantine after if you go...


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> Wow...this is just going to be part of the new normal.   Like I’ve been saying the virus is prevalent right now in the state of FLA.  There are some who are not concerned about getting it.  There are some who think it will magically stay out of their way.  But it’s there.  And the worst part is you are powerless to know who has it and it takes a second to transmit and weeks to see the full scope of an outbreak.
> 
> *I guess bottom line is you have to reconcile yourself to the fact that you will more than likely be exposed.  If you are ok with that go right ahead.  But bear in mind who you could pass it to, who they could pass it to and quarantine after if you go...*



I'm sure everyone (well, most) going anywhere has thought of this and made their own, personal choice as to what they are comfortable with. 

And we should all respect that choice.

Unless it was a stupid, reckless choice...then no, don't respect it!


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Unintentional but I’ll take it, my friend!
> 
> Regarding Carlye’s photo: the situation at MK Park Arrival this morning has been described by a number of CMs at both the Polynesian and MK with the following words: “crazy,” “uneven,” and “a lot” amongst others. One can hope that today being official reopening attracted a lot of people who wanted to be “first back in” at 9am. That said, given the current situation with limited park hours, I don’t think things will likely be significantly different. Right now, (and I know this goes against everting these Boards stand for lol) I’d strongly advise people to delay their arrival. I woke up at 9:15am, made some toast and coffee in my villa (not a big breakfast person), showered, and was on my way and arrived around 10:15 or so. I didn’t have to wait to enter the park and still have been able to enjoy relatively low waits (though a bit higher than what we’ve seen but my understanding is that some rides are experiencing some operational challenges today). Here was Main Street at about 10:30am:
> 
> View attachment 508703View attachment 508704
> 
> And here is Main Street just before 3pm:
> 
> View attachment 508706
> 
> Interestingly enough, it seems that waits have died down significantly this afternoon (which is sort of the inverse of traditional crowd patterns). It’s possible that with the shorter wait times (and shorter park hours), more Guests are showing up early and leaving earlier since they have no incentive (like fireworks) to keep them around. It could also be that today attracted a lot of locals/bloggers who are running back to their hotel rooms and homes to edit all the photos and videos they took today. We’ll see, but I do think there’s been a shift in Guest traffic patterns. Also, with these new crowd patterns, it seems the posted waits are a little more off than usual. Most have been overestimated but there have been a few cases where they underestimated the wait. I’ve been told they’re still trying to figure out the best way to gage wait times with the new queue set ups and the changes in ride capacity, so that make take some time to adjust.
> 
> ETA: if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!


How was resort transportation? Any long waits?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm hoping this is the Disney Springs equivalent of bus driver rumors.



Yeah, who knows if all of those specific accounts are accurate. But ... cast members, team members and employees will definitely get it and it’s naive to think otherwise.

Whether they pick it up from someone at work or elsewhere in their lives, they’ll go to work without knowing they have it. No getting around that. Hopefully places will at least be diligent about ensuring sick employees don’t come by implementing and following through with a good sick policy.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Tjddis said:


> Wow...this is just going to be part of the new normal.   Like I’ve been saying the virus is prevalent right now in the state of FLA.  There are some who are not concerned about getting it.  There are some who think it will magically stay out of their way.  But it’s there.  And the worst part is you are powerless to know who has it and it takes a second to transmit and weeks to see the full scope of an outbreak.
> 
> I guess bottom line is you have to reconcile yourself to the fact that you will more than likely be exposed.  If you are ok with that go right ahead.  But bear in mind who you could pass it to, who they could pass it to and quarantine after if you go...



Its probably prevalent everywhere right now to be honest. Pretty sure anytime anyone goes anywhere, there's a chance they will be exposed. You are 100 percent right about who you can pass it on to. If you're going, of course be smart, and don't visit older people, and people with commodities after the trip.

I also find it hard to believe all of the Staff was infected and STK was like no big deal stay open, not to mention taking an opinion from someone on twitter who's cursing at the world for their opinions and telling everyone to you know what. " Sources "


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> How was resort transportation? Any long waits?


From Polynesian, there was no wait at all at 10am. Temperature check and bag check are both being done at the Great Ceremonial House. Note that because of this, you cannot cross from Moana Mercantile to Kona Cafe by passing by the monorail station. You have to go the other way, and it will stay that way all day (even after park is closed). On the monorail, they have gone ahead with the plan we discussed earlier this week: each party stays seated on opposite sides of the car. There was a stroller in our car and that stroller was pushed up against the party’s bench/side. The monorail (enclosed space with another group) made me a bit nervous, but there’s no way around it at this point. Again, if you’re okay with one hour of less park time, your arrival will be so much easier in the morning.

I’ll let you know about bus transport tomorrow.


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> There are hand washing stations but in areas where a restroom might be far away,  i mean,  common sense if you're close to a restroom or used the restroom you wash your hands there


Also, because pictures can be deceiving, there _are_ handwashing stations but during my 4 hours at MK on Thursday I did *not* encounter a single one.  So for those coming thinking they will be all over the place, they aren't.  It was easier for us to find a restroom than it was to find a hand-washing station.


----------



## anthony2k7

The thing with the possible Disney Springs incidents is they just close, staff quarantine for a while and then reopen. All self contained and workable (ignoring lack of contact tracing on guests of course....)


But in the parks.... I guess there is little they can do other than carry on as normal?


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

AmberMV said:


> Also, because pictures can be deceiving, there _are_ handwashing stations but during my 4 hours at MK on Thursday I did *not* encounter a single one.  So for those coming thinking they will be all over the place, they aren't.  It was easier for us to find a restroom than it was to find a hand-washing station.



Based on your experience with the crowd levels, or anyone who was there today

Anyone see fireworks being a socially distanced option?


----------



## BellaBaby

We arrive 7/20. Not sure if this has been posted, but are they offering preferred parking at the parks? I did ask on the Transportation Board a couple days ago but no answer.


----------



## Dulcee

andyman8 said:


> Unintentional but I’ll take it, my friend!
> 
> Regarding Carlye’s photo: the situation at MK Park Arrival this morning has been described by a number of CMs at both the Polynesian and MK with the following words: “crazy,” “uneven,” and “a lot” amongst others. One can hope that today being official reopening attracted a lot of people who wanted to be “first back in” at 9am. That said, given the current situation with limited park hours, I don’t think things will likely be significantly different. Right now, (and I know this goes against everting these Boards stand for lol) I’d strongly advise people to delay their arrival. I woke up at 9:15am, made some toast and coffee in my villa (not a big breakfast person), showered, and was on my way and arrived around 10:15 or so. I didn’t have to wait to enter the park and still have been able to enjoy relatively low waits (though a bit higher than what we’ve seen but my understanding is that some rides are experiencing some operational challenges today). Here was Main Street at about 10:30am:
> 
> View attachment 508703View attachment 508704
> 
> And here is Main Street just before 3pm:
> 
> View attachment 508706
> 
> Interestingly enough, it seems that waits have died down significantly this afternoon (which is sort of the inverse of traditional crowd patterns). It’s possible that with the shorter wait times (and shorter park hours), more Guests are showing up early and leaving earlier since they have no incentive (like fireworks) to keep them around. It could also be that today attracted a lot of locals/bloggers who are running back to their hotel rooms and homes to edit all the photos and videos they took today. We’ll see, but I do think there’s been a shift in Guest traffic patterns. Also, with these new crowd patterns, it seems the posted waits are a little more off than usual. Most have been overestimated but there have been a few cases where they underestimated the wait. I’ve been told they’re still trying to figure out the best way to gage wait times with the new queue set ups and the changes in ride capacity, so that make take some time to adjust.
> 
> ETA: if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!


Thanks for this! My husband also thanks you for me not rushing him through his morning cup of coffee to be first in the park


----------



## JacknSally

*Ok, I’m not a basketball person (baseball and football are my preferences) but this NBA/WDW content is honestly making my day.   Matisse Thybulle has started vlogging his bubble experience. He’s staying at the Grand, for anyone who wants to see the other side of the blue fence.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282034886279233536*


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> I'm sure everyone (well, most) going anywhere has thought of this and made their own, personal choice as to what they are comfortable with.
> 
> And we should all respect that choice.
> 
> Unless it was a stupid, reckless choice...then no, don't respect it!


Sure.  I geyou.  And I respect everyone’s choices    And for the most part I’m respectful with those I disagree with on risk assessment.  

only thing I take issue with is people who work overtime to deny reality of the current spread of the infection.  I do not pay attention to the number of cases but the % of positive from those tested.  Also FLA is just now beginning to report hospitalization #s, so we will see how those go.  But I am reading that icus are getting crowded

So if you decide to go I wish you only the best with hopes all of these troubles avoid you.  But I have a hard time when people try to shame me for pointing out very real reality of rising cases in FLA or other states...


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, I’m not a basketball person (baseball and football are my preferences) but this NBA/WDW content is honestly making my day.   Matisse Thybulle has started vlogging his bubble experience. He’s staying at the Grand, for anyone who wants to see the other side of the blue fence.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282034886279233536*



This is the type of stuff I was hoping to see out of this NBA experience (not to be confused with the terrible NBA experience at DS). More players documenting the bubble, please


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Also, because pictures can be deceiving, there _are_ handwashing stations but during my 4 hours at MK on Thursday I did *not* encounter a single one.  So for those coming thinking they will be all over the place, they aren't.  It was easier for us to find a restroom than it was to find a hand-washing station.


They are a plain gray,  i walked past 2 and only after did i realize they were there.  One is by thes train station opposite ro the restrooms and another was by buzz and one in liberty square.  Those are the ones i saw


----------



## kylenne

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, who knows if all of those specific accounts are accurate. But ... cast members, team members and employees will definitely get it and it’s naive to think otherwise.
> 
> Whether they pick it up from someone at work or elsewhere in their lives, they’ll go to work without knowing they have it. No getting around that. Hopefully places will at least be diligent about ensuring sick employees don’t come by implementing and following through with a good sick policy.



Here's the thing...none of us will ever get confirmation of any of this, whether from one Twitter user or these boards or anywhere else. It happened here when we were experiencing the worst of it back in April, as bad as people think it was from media reports, there were outbreaks running ripshod through places that you never heard a peep about. Even during the most stringent period of our lockdown when only essential things were open. That's just the reality of being in a hot spot with wide community spread. Places have a vested interest in keeping this stuff quiet, whether retail, etc.

Assume that anywhere you choose to go you'll be exposed to people who are positive. Because you will be, sooner or later.


----------



## dreamit

Just stopped back at the resort after spending the day at MK. Again, for the most part, everyone seemed to be doing a great job with distancing and masks. CMs  are wonderful and have expressed they’re happy to be back.  We are seeing so many Legacy CMs with their blue name tags. The park has longer wait times than I was seeing during AP previews, but still very low wait times. Our It makes me sad seeing all the shops and restaurants that are closed even if they’re not ones I planned to visit. Only near the Hub and Main Street could I really hear the spiel over the speakers about the safety measures. This morning, the Splash merchandise was pretty much cleaned out, but a CM told us they thought they’d receive more stock later and recomm rejoining the virtual queue. We did, and when we got in about an hour ago, we were able to pick up what we wanted. Most in the shop seemed to be getting only a few items, but some were carrying their limit of ten plushies or t-shirts. I forgot to mention that we did see a CM approach a man sitting on a ledge with his family who had his mask down. The man got pretty belligerent with the CM. He was basically being a jerk. For the most part, though, it’s been a magical day. Too, so glad my room at the Poly has a clean sofa. Lol.


----------



## Tjddis

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Its probably prevalent everywhere right now to be honest. Pretty sure anytime anyone goes anywhere, there's a chance they will be exposed. You are 100 percent right about who you can pass it on to. If you're going, of course be smart, and don't visit older people, and people with commodities after the trip.
> 
> I also find it hard to believe all of the Staff was infected and STK was like no big deal stay open, not to mention taking an opinion from someone on twitter who's cursing at the world for their opinions and telling everyone to you know what. " Sources "


Of course.  I should clarify: in addition to cases like this actually happening over zealous reporting and hysterical anonymous posting  about real or imagined catastrophes will also be part of the new normal.  Like I’ve been saying only thing I feel we should all stipulate to is virus appears to be rising.  #s are there to support that conclusion.  Figuring out the best way to live with it is fine by me...stay safe...


----------



## andyman8

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Based on your experience with the crowd levels, or anyone who was there today
> 
> Anyone see fireworks being a socially distanced option?


I’m going to write more in-depth about my experiences tonight, but to answer your question shortly, my personal opinion is unfortunately I think it’ll be some time before we see fireworks again (maybe late fall). With the current case numbers and the amount of space they have marked off for queues (for not just attractions but also shops, kiosks, and restaurants), they may be able to creep up capacity a bit by opening some more shops and QS locations and eventually extending hours a bit but I think what we’re seeing now - albeit with some slight modifications - is going to be the situation we’ll see for the next few months. That also means that they likely won’t be looking to spend any more money than they have to until they can consistently and sizably increase capacity m. More to the point, when cavalcades and performers have come by today, there have been a few instances (especially in the morning) when CMs have had to encourage guests to stop clumping (to use a CM phrase lol). Not bad at all but I think everyone is still adapting to this new normal.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> Sure.  I geyou.  And I respect everyone’s choices    And for the most part I’m respectful with those I disagree with on risk assessment.
> 
> only thing I take issue with is people who work overtime to deny reality of the current spread of the infection.  I do not pay attention to the number of cases but the % of positive from those tested.  Also FLA is just now beginning to report hospitalization #s, so we will see how those go.  But I am reading that icus are getting crowded
> 
> *So if you decide to go I wish you only the best with hopes all of these troubles avoid you.  But I have a hard time when people try to shame me for pointing out very real reality of rising cases in FLA or other states...*




It's just, that statement I bolded sounds a touch like shaming. Kind of like a "bless your heart" type statement. And it's a real possibility I'm reading it with a different intent than you meant it and if so, mea culpa!!!

I honestly think most of the participants on this thread are going into this with their eyes wide open.

Outside of a few outliers, I don't see the deniers (on this thread) that people keep bringing up. I don't see people on this thread that think they have zero chance of getting Covid at Disney. I really don't!

I have seen posts where people seem to imply people not going are overreacting and I don't think those posts are called for either.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> From Polynesian, there was no wait at all at 10am. Temperature check and bag check are both being done at the Great Ceremonial House. Note that because of this, you cannot cross from Moana Mercantile to Kona Cafe by passing by the monorail station. You have to go the other way, and it will stay that way all day (even after park is closed). On the monorail, they have gone ahead with the plan we discussed earlier this week: each party stays seated on opposite sides of the car. There was a stroller in our car and that stroller was pushed up against the party’s bench/side. The monorail (enclosed space with another group) made me a bit nervous, but there’s no way around it at this point. Again, if you’re okay with one hour of less park time, your arrival will be so much easier in the morning.
> 
> I’ll let you know about bus transport tomorrow.


This is the info I was looking for! Thanks. We have always been rope drop people but really questioning the benefit of that at this point. I think avoiding crowding both on the way and at opening is the way to go.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, I’m not a basketball person (baseball and football are my preferences) but this NBA/WDW content is honestly making my day.   Matisse Thybulle has started vlogging his bubble experience. He’s staying at the Grand, for anyone who wants to see the other side of the blue fence.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282034886279233536*



Subscribed! Thank you!


----------



## AmberMV

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Based on your experience with the crowd levels, or anyone who was there today
> 
> Anyone see fireworks being a socially distanced option?


Maybe  Depends on what capacities Disney is going to ramp up to.  I doubt capacity will be as low as it is this week for the coming weeks or months.  I do know other Orlando parks *are* doing Firework shows.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disney should stream fireworks in-room every evening at like 9 pm. Gets people in their rooms, out of the pools/lobbies, and guests still get some sort of firework fix.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Maybe  Depends on what capacities Disney is going to ramp up to.  I doubt capacity will be as low as it is this week for the coming weeks or months.  I do know other Orlando parks *are* doing Firework shows.


California Grill already has spacing markers out on their deck, so they are planning ahead for fireworks at some point!


----------



## brockash

KrissyD715 said:


> Are we thinking these wait times will stay or will die down as the other parks open? I'm curious if this will be the average attendance for MK or if they'll attempt to boost it in the coming weeks.


I think over the next few weeks/months wait times will increase.  Disney is bringing out their best customer service right now; all hands on deck as they need to put out there that it's great to be at Disney.  Having seen how they reduce ride capacity with reduced attendance and as more ppl get comfortable with coming I think wait times will definitely increase.  I'm optimistically hoping for not too much higher, but we'll see.


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *It’s new - it’s their response to the class action lawsuit. You have to have proof of purchase before the end of October 2019 and apply to be recognized as a founder with that proof. Once they verify you’re eligible you get grandfathered in with the free swaps via a QR code on the app that you’ll have to show at the machines. I first saw an article about it on The Dis yesterday.*



I think it's actually going to be the other way (becuse that is how the app works currenty).  The Kiosk will display the QR code and you can that from the app while logged into your account and then the app sends a signal to the machine to allow the swap.


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Disney should stream fireworks in-room every evening at like 9 pm. Gets people in their rooms, out of the pools/lobbies, and guests still get some sort of firework fix.


That is a great idea!


hereforthechurros said:


> California Grill already has spacing markers out on their deck, so they are planning ahead for fireworks at some point!


Great news!  We are staying at Contemporary in August and have an ADR for CG!


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> I think it's actually going to be the other way (becuse that is how the app works currenty).  The Kiosk will display the QR code and you can that from the app while logged into your account and then the app sends a signal to the machine to allow the swap.


*
Gotcha! Thanks! I probably misunderstood the article. I didn’t even know there was an app until yesterday *


----------



## Acup313

So is the Peoplemover still not open?  That might be a dealbreaker for my kids.


----------



## RivShore

SierraT said:


> She looks delightful doesn’t she?
> 
> I rarely go on twitter but wanted to see the great photos and videos of everyone at the parks today.  It’s the last time I’ll go searching there.  What an absolute sewer.



Completely agree.  I only go there when something of interest pops up here.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, I’m not a basketball person (baseball and football are my preferences) but this NBA/WDW content is honestly making my day.   Matisse Thybulle has started vlogging his bubble experience. He’s staying at the Grand, for anyone who wants to see the other side of the blue fence.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282034886279233536*


Same for me, but that was awesome!  I will definitely be checking out the rest of his videos!!


----------



## yulilin3

Acup313 said:


> So is the Peoplemover still not open?  That might be a dealbreaker for my kids.


No


----------



## AmberMV

Acup313 said:


> So is the Peoplemover still not open?  That might be a dealbreaker for my kids.


It was running on Thursday but I did not see any guests on it


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> It was running on Thursday but I did not see any guests on it


It's closed,  they're testing it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> California Grill already has spacing markers out on their deck, so they are planning ahead for fireworks at some point!



I wonder if they could do just without people in the park - socially distance at the Contemporary, on the Poly beach, the Grand dock, the TTC, heck have the ferries out in the water while they go off.  

Just feels like with crowds even today it would be hard to socially distance with all those people in the hub/Main St

Or maybe they start doing paid after hours events with even lower crowds


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Also interested in how bus transportation to the parks went. I have not heard a peep which is usually a good sign.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just got a push notification from MDE that took me to a little video then to the changes/new information page. I took as many screenshots as I could!

Arrival July 19.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I know it’s a little further back at this point, but I think people are going to drive themselves crazy focusing on rumours or even fact (if we are privy to it) about infected CMs or employees elsewhere. Also when people start talking about coming home and testing positive, or getting sick while on their trips.

In a hot spot especially, it’s inevitable. If you are comfortable going out you need to trust that the places you’re going to are acting responsibly and also have enough precautions in place to keep you as safe as possible in the event there are contagious people around, and also the risks that come with being around contagious people even if things are executed perfectly.

It doesn’t matter if that twitter account is true or false. Know that it can go either way and act accordingly, it’s all you can do.


----------



## everreal15

yulilin3 said:


> Well just got back from universal where i profusely thanked all TM, went to guest relations and told them how much i appreciate the way they are treating their APs . Hearing that Disney is selling same day tickets at the window is making me so upset.





0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Based on your experience with the crowd levels, or anyone who was there today
> 
> Anyone see fireworks being a socially distanced option?



As much as I love the fireworks the thing with them is that they are scheduled. And when there is a set schedule people will camp out a spot well ahead of time and this feeds into people crowding for an hour or so pre fireworks. This in turn leads to more congestion for people just trying to move through the park at the these spots making social distancing more difficult.

I think they CAN be socially distanced. I think Seaworld did a pretty decent job of it for their 4th of July show. Again that was after the park closed so they had a ton of real estate to use to space people out. But I think Disney is and should be focusing on getting people to abide by the guidelines with what they are offering right now and fireworks may come into play at some time but I don't think it will be in 2020. (Obviously its just my feelings on the matter...if that's worth anything, lol. )


----------



## andyman8

Afternoon touring is definitively the move. Main Street at 5:30pm:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Afternoon touring is definitively the move. Main Street at 5:30pm:
> View attachment 508767



Ugh that’s not even fair lol.

If I was local I would totally go late in the day just to walk around outside.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Oh hey guys guess what’s not in my inbox today? 

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooon.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> It's just, that statement I bolded sounds a touch like shaming. Kind of like a "bless your heart" type statement. And it's a real possibility I'm reading it with a different intent than you meant it and if so, mea culpa!!!
> 
> I honestly think most of the participants on this thread are going into this with their eyes wide open.
> 
> Outside of a few outliers, I don't see the deniers (on this thread) that people keep bringing up. I don't see people on this thread that think they have zero chance of getting Covid at Disney. I really don't!
> 
> I have seen posts where people seem to imply people not going are overreacting and I don't think those posts are called for either.


Well I guess I’m referring to the outliers as you call them...

As far as what you bolded yes my friend you misread my intention.  I am nothing but sincere in wishing that the concerns keeping me away prove to be completely unfounded And that nobody has any problems.  I have met too many good people on here that have helped me plan trips to in any way hope for anything but safe and fun travel for everybody...I would rather be “wrong” than have 1 person get sick...


----------



## Hummingbird

Hettie said:


> So, is using the sanitizer required? If so, can one use their own personal hand sanitizer instead? I have seen several people mention having an allergy and I would prefer to use my own anyway.


It’s not required, but I did see several people using their own


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh hey guys guess what’s not in my inbox today?
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooon.



Same thing not in my inbox?


----------



## Disneysoule

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got a push notification from MDE that took me to a little video then to the changes/new information page. I took as many screenshots as I could!
> 
> Arrival July 19.


I got it too July 23 arrival


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> Same thing not in my inbox?



11:59pm on July 15th is my new guess.


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *Ok, I’m not a basketball person (baseball and football are my preferences) but this NBA/WDW content is honestly making my day.   Matisse Thybulle has started vlogging his bubble experience. He’s staying at the Grand, for anyone who wants to see the other side of the blue fence.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282034886279233536*



He did a really slick editing job on this, great stuff. This is exactly the kind of content I've been dying to see. Subscribed immediately!


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> 11:59pm on July 15th is my new guess.



I've guessed that all along, but now shifted it to Pacific or Hawaiian time.


----------



## marinejjh

AmberMV said:


> But it's not like pee evaporates when you use hand sanitizer...hand sanitizer only kills bacteria...and yes, the touchpoints afterwards
> 
> I don't buy the "not comfortable to wash hands" excuse.  ALWAYS wash your hands after using a restroom.  But again, these are people who never did before and aren't going to start now.


How about peeing,not touching anything, not flushing and using your foot to open the door. Probably a safer bet then touching a public toilet or a sink.


----------



## chicagoshannon

kylenne said:


> He did a really slick editing job on this, great stuff. This is exactly the kind of content I've been dying to see. Subscribed immediately!


I'm wondering what that thing was that he was trying to sit in. Anyone know? lol


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Disneysoule said:


> I got it too July 23 arrival


Same August 15 arrival


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

andyman8 said:


> Afternoon touring is definitively the move. Main Street at 5:30pm:
> View attachment 508767



=( Lifeless Magic Kingdom


----------



## kylenne

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm wondering what that thing was that he was trying to sit in. Anyone know? lol



I don't know off hand what they're called but I think players use those for stretches pre-game.


----------



## rteetz

Many Disney sites have behind the scenes issues with each other. We have a set of banned sites here. We are not allowed to discuss them and they are banned for a reason. I am not involved in those discussions as to why but I am obligated to remove such discussions so let’s keep it that way.


----------



## anthony2k7

I have a really important question.... any news on the electrical water pagent?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> I have a really important question.... any news on the electrical water pagent?


Nope


----------



## Amy11401

Disneysoule said:


> I got it too July 23 arrival


I got it too.  I don't have an upcoming reservation so they are not just sending it to people that have trips planned.


----------



## Brianstl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got a push notification from MDE that took me to a little video then to the changes/new information page. I took as many screenshots as I could!
> 
> Arrival July 19.


In the strangest coincidence, I just got this push notification while reading this post.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> In the strangest coincidence, I just got this push notification while reading this post.


So did I


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I just got a push notification from MDE that took me to a little video then to the changes/new information page. I took as many screenshots as I could!
> 
> Arrival July 19.





Disneysoule said:


> I got it too July 23 arrival





WonderlandisReality said:


> Same August 15 arrival



*I just got the magical push notification, too. I’m not sure it has anything to do with arrival dates - my first day is 11/30 lol. I think it’s just a general “every app user with push notifications on is getting this”.

*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

JacknSally said:


> *I just got the magical push notification, too. I’m not sure it has anything to do with arrival dates - my first day is 11/30 lol. I think it’s just a general “every app user with push notifications on is getting this”.
> 
> View attachment 508782*


I got one, also.   I don’t have a trip planned although I am an AP holder with no planned dates as of yet.


----------



## osufeth24

JacknSally said:


> *I just got the magical push notification, too. I’m not sure it has anything to do with arrival dates - my first day is 11/30 lol. I think it’s just a general “every app user with push notifications on is getting this”.
> 
> View attachment 508782*



I got one and I don't have any resort res

just park reservations (local AP)


----------



## preemiemama

osufeth24 said:


> I got one and I don't have any resort res
> 
> just park reservations (local AP)


I just got one as well and my AP expired yesterday and no trips currently (waiting on my 11 month window to book...).


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> So did I


It is like big brothers the Bobs are watching.


----------



## JacknSally

*Yup, every app user with push notifications on. 

Don’t forget if you’re in the parks this weekend (or week or month or year lol) to tweet a #castcompliment to @wdwguestservice !!*


----------



## Jessica Geisler

We got right on the bus from Boardwalk at 8:30AM. There was only one other family in the back. Animal Kingdom’s bus driver was sitting, waiting empty.  We had just missed the bus to head back at 1:40, and another promptly arrived at 2pm. There were 6 groups waiting in line, 5 parties of 2, and one of 5. We boarded back to front after a driver shift switch and bus cleaning. DME only had 2 families back to the airport at 2:45. 




hereforthechurros said:


> How was resort transportation? Any long waits?


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> Maybe Depends on what capacities Disney is going to ramp up to. I doubt capacity will be as low as it is this week for the coming weeks or months. I do know other Orlando parks *are* doing Firework shows.


I just read an article about fireworks yesterday after we discussed the same topic, and it’s very possible that Disney can restart fireworks for certain shows like Fantasmic, but after they use what they have in their bunkers scattered around Orlando, they’re probably going to have a lot of trouble procuring the custom fireworks that they use. Supply chains for fireworks are completely broken.



Acup313 said:


> So is the Peoplemover still not open?  That might be a dealbreaker for my kids.


Same!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Brianstl said:


> It is like big brothers the Bobs are watching.


Hi Bob


----------



## Nvrgrowup

I also got the push today. No visits planned to the world this year. Just got back from Disney HH.


----------



## yulilin3

Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/


----------



## AmberMV

Yeah I think anyone with push notifications for Disney got it.  It was cute.


----------



## Brianstl

Nvrgrowup said:


> I also got the push today. No visits planned to the world this year. Just got back from Disney HH.


How was the trip?


----------



## gatechfan99

andyman8 said:


> From Polynesian, there was no wait at all at 10am. Temperature check and bag check are both being done at the Great Ceremonial House. Note that because of this, you cannot cross from Moana Mercantile to Kona Cafe by passing by the monorail station. You have to go the other way, and it will stay that way all day (even after park is closed). On the monorail, they have gone ahead with the plan we discussed earlier this week: each party stays seated on opposite sides of the car. There was a stroller in our car and that stroller was pushed up against the party’s bench/side. The monorail (enclosed space with another group) made me a bit nervous, but there’s no way around it at this point. Again, if you’re okay with one hour of less park time, your arrival will be so much easier in the morning.
> 
> I’ll let you know about bus transport tomorrow.


As a follow up to that, any reports on monorail this AM from anyone staying at Grand Floridian? Wondering if the monorail between 8 and 9 was showing up filled to capacity already and if guests getting on it there had to wait for multiple trains to come through?


----------



## CastAStone

PS is this a new Animal Kingdom logo? I’ve never seen it before


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/



*Oh no!! Bless his heart! I’m so glad it looks like no one was harmed and they got him calmed down. I was really worried for Merida for a minute.*


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *Oh no!! Bless his heart! I’m so glad it looks like no one was harmed and they got him calmed down. I was really worried for Merida for a minute.*


Amazing control of the handlers.  Im sure merida was shook after that


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> Amazing control of the handlers.  Im sure merida was shook after that


Not at all.  She is Brave.


----------



## everreal15

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/




The poor horse, what fluke thing to happen. Very happy that everyone was safe and the handlers seemed to do an excellent job of trying to calm the horse but I'm sure it was still a scary situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Boardwalk III

kylenne said:


> I was today years old when I learned the AP card was actual ticket media. I feel incredibly dumb now lol


Ditto


----------



## constanze

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I think anyone with push notifications for Disney got it.  It was cute.


uh oh...I didn't get it...and I have a trip next week...I thought I had my push notifications set correctly...


----------



## yulilin3

The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/



Am I the only one who wanted to slap the woman chastising her kid for crying? Ugh


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?



If it has to be one or the other it is definitely the later.


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


Hopefully neither. The handlers did a good job calming a very large horse. And Merida seemed very adept at her emergency dismount.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


They make more off selling balloons than horses, so if one has to go.....

I think neither, but it might be the end of this horse as part of the cavalcade.


----------



## JenBush

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


I think it will be the end of horses. Those balloons are making Disney WAY too much money to lose out on


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> They make more off selling balloons than horses, so if one has to go.....
> 
> I think neither, but it might be the end of this horse as part of the cavalcade.


That's for sure.  I would be extremely surprised I'd they come back out.  They'll use more floats and the MS vehicles


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


*
I had this thought. Unfortunately I’d see them lean toward no-horses for at least a while. Those $20-a-pop balloons are iconic and an easy revenue stream. 

Hopefully they can recognize it was a freak accident that comes with dealing with live animals around small children and not feel the need to do either at this time, but I think they’re going to be quick to squash or remedy any potential PR nightmare, now more than ever. That exact situation ended well but wow, it could’ve gone very badly very quickly. *


----------



## Anna_Sh

Do we know if there’s any way to check if our park reservations are valid?  I can see mine in MDE, but it sounds like the people who had the issues this morning could see theirs in MDE too.


----------



## Brianstl

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know if there’s any way to check if our park reservations are valid?  I can see mine in MDE, but it sounds like the people who had the issues this morning could see theirs in MDE too.


It sounds like the problem today was more of a MagicBand problem for AP’s than a reservation issue.


----------



## wareagle57

Pretty intense thunder storms to close out opening day at MK. I’d hate to be waiting for a monorail/ferry boat right now. Any live feeds or pictures still going?


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/


I actually teared up watching that.  How scary for everyone, but especially the horse.  And I absolutely loved the interaction of the handlers to the horse trying to calm him down.  You could tell the horse trusts them, and animals are so smart.


----------



## wareagle57

Tjddis said:


> I have little doubt you would handle it well and be very sensible in how you proceed.  Hoping you have only sunny skies!




Yeah, it’s not me I’m worried about. lol.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/


Poor guy. That probably scared him half to death. I'm glad nobody was hurt!


----------



## anthony2k7

I'm seeing photos of splash being evacuated over an hour ago.

Not good photos. One guy no mask, several others wearing masks in various incorrect ways. Also one boat (is that what we call them for splash) full of 8 people - either a large group or are groups being mixed on splash??


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Am I the only one who wanted to slap the woman chastising her kid for crying? Ugh



Br’eran’s gonna Br’eran


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm seeing photos of splash being evacuated over an hour ago.
> 
> Not good photos. One guy no mask, several others wearing masks in various incorrect ways. Also one boat (is that what we call them for splash) full of 8 people - either a large group or are groups being mixed on splash??



Whenever you see large groups on a ride together, they’re all in the same party


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

constanze said:


> uh oh...I didn't get it...and I have a trip next week...I thought I had my push notifications set correctly...


Same!


----------



## chicagoshannon

wareagle57 said:


> Pretty intense thunder storms to close out opening day at MK. I’d hate to be waiting for a monorail/ferry boat right now. Any live feeds or pictures still going?


Magical News Live and that Crazy Disney lady were both still streaming a minute or two ago last i checked.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Brianstl said:


> They make more off selling balloons than horses, so if one has to go.....


Wait - when did they start selling horses?!?


----------



## KayMichigan

I think they're definitely going to take the horse out of the parade. They'll just put Merida on the float with Tiana and Rapunzel. They won't stop selling the balloons, they make a ton of money off of them.

An alternative would be to have a CM go in front of Merida telling anybody with balloons to make sure they hold on to them. But I would think they wouldn't want to take any chances.

That was scary and a very close call. The horse could have run into the crowd or thrown the CM playing Merida.


----------



## Pdollar88

I know this is low on the priorities/updates right now, but how long do folks think the 60 day ADR window will hold? 

I’m going in January and am paranoid it’ll switch to a longer window randomly.


----------



## everreal15

AmberMV said:


> I actually teared up watching that.  How scary for everyone, but especially the horse.  And I absolutely loved the interaction of the handlers to the horse trying to calm him down.  You could tell the horse trusts them, and animals are so smart.



I just kept saying to myself "Please dont step on the baloon..." that could have spooked him even worse and ended badly. What a freak accident. Like you said they did such an excellent job taking control of the situation and Merida is definitely an experienced rider, she handled it like a pro.

I LOVE horses and when I saw Merida and Gaston on streams this week I saw so excited. Sadly I definitely can see Disney taking a step back with this interaction in the short term just to get ahead of any negative PR. Can't really blame them but I do hope to see them back in the parks at some point for this interaction.


----------



## Helvetica

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?



Poor baby. I had a very large horse get freaked out on me at the sight of an open umbrella.

I think neither. The answer is training. This big boy is a draft horse, so I suppose he’s trained a little differently than a pony or a riding horse. Disney typically has these type of horses pull carts and trolleys all the time without issue, so it’s clear these guys are able to do a job.

When I volunteer at the humane society and help train horses for riding, one of the first things I do is desensitize their feet. I take a rope and just get them used to a feeling of a rope around their feet, wrapped around their feet and on their body. I’m not sure how much of that kind of stuff they do with the big guys since riding isn’t really what they do on a regular basis.

They should take some of the balloons to the barn and get the big horses used to them. They also should get them used to the balloons wrapped around their feet as well so the horses know it’s no big deal and someone will come to take it off for them. I don’t think anyone did anything wrong, I just think the poor baby never had something like that wrapped around his feet before.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Are they not allowing you to take your mask off on AK Safari anymore? I've watched 2 vlogs now where they kept them on.  Just wondering if they're allowing it or not, don't want a debate on if it should be allowed just the facts.


----------



## everreal15

Helvetica said:


> Poor baby. I had a very large horse get freaked out on me at the sight of an open umbrella.
> 
> I think neither. The answer is training. This big boy is a draft horse, so I suppose he’s trained a little differently than a pony or a riding horse. Disney typically has these type of horses pull carts and trolleys all the time without issue, so it’s clear these guys are able to do a job.
> 
> When I volunteer at the humane society and help train horses for riding, one of the first things I do is desensitize their feet. I take a rope and just get them used to a feeling of a rope around their feet, wrapped around their feet and on their body. I’m not sure how much of that kind of stuff they do with the big guys since riding isn’t really what they do on a regular basis.
> 
> They should take some of the balloons to the barn and get the big horses used to them. They also should get them used to the balloons wrapped around their feet as well so the horses know it’s no big deal and someone will come to take it off for them. I don’t think anyone did anything wrong, I just think the poor baby never had something like that wrapped around his feet before.


 

Excellent post. I really do hope they end up with  the "neither" option and continue as planned with the interaction and use this a learning experience to add new parts to their training with the horses to help them be more comfortable should something like this every happen again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I forgot to follow the NBA player who is doing that YouTube bubble series, can someone remind me who it was please?


----------



## birostick

DGsAtBLT said:


> I forgot to follow the NBA player who is doing that YouTube bubble series, can someone remind me who it was please?


Matisse Thybulle


----------



## DGsAtBLT

birostick said:


> Matisse Thybulle



Thank you!


----------



## mellvswdw1

So after everything I’ve read today I’ve ordered “paper soap” and more disposable masks for rides. I leave in 2 weeks tomorrow and I’m excited and nervous. I’ve also changed my plans on when to enter the parks. I will now be going in an hour later and with the crowd levels I saw streaming today on Resort TV1 I’m cautiously optimistic that the crowd levels will be decent as the day goes on.  I was also impressed after watching all day that people were adhering to the requirements for proper face mask usage. I know I’ve seen people saying that things were not as great, but there will always be people pushing the rules. My 4 and 6 year old know I’m dead serious about mask wearing and I told them today I don’t want to be caught on a live stream fighting with them about their masks or on someone’s social media site not obeying the rules lol!


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> They do have a team. The incredi-crew. I would imagine they didn’t expect to have to patrol bathrooms.


I've only really seen them on Main Street the last two days. It seems as though some cast don't want to confront guests about masks. Was on Astro Orbiter around 5:45 and a whole family jumps off with none of them wearing masks yelling and screaming at each other. CM looks at them and just turns away. Sae same family esrlier in the day jusy chin strapping it with their masks.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anyone happen to have the inside scoop on Photopass?

I am trying to book a Capture Your Moment session for later this month. Chat CM said it was open for booking but I had to call to do so. I sat on hold for 2.5 hours earlier this week to book it; phone CM also thought he could book it, we went through all the steps and then it wouldn't let him. He said they aren't sold out; the calendar shows openings but none can be booked yet. He wasn't sure what was going on.

Any idea when/if they might open?


----------



## hertamaniac

See, my friends, I have nothing to worry about in terms of repercussions.  If any of you are interested for a "perspective" for local bloggers, please send me a PM/DM.  I have no vested interests (at least to my knowledge).

Of course, by the time you read this, it will likely be deleted so good luck.


----------



## RamblingMad

Just watched Craig's latest video on YouTube.  Looked pretty good.  I'm not personally ready to go back to a park, but I did like how they were able to walk onto rides.  This reminded me of the 90s.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Welp folks....it's happened. It took 4 months, but MDE finally broke me down to the point of tears. 

I have been trying to enjoy the first day festivities, but MDE has ruined me.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Aimeedyan said:


> Anyone happen to have the inside scoop on Photopass?
> 
> I am trying to book a Capture Your Moment session for later this month. Chat CM said it was open for booking but I had to call to do so. I sat on hold for 2.5 hours earlier this week to book it; phone CM also thought he could book it, we went through all the steps and then it wouldn't let him. He said they aren't sold out; the calendar shows openings but none can be booked yet. He wasn't sure what was going on.
> 
> Any idea when/if they might open?


I booked this the first day ADRs opened for past guests for aug 4th. My CM had issues as well , put me on hold for a bit but he booked it. I’d try calling again


----------



## JacknSally

*I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


----------



## Aimeedyan

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I booked this the first day ADRs opened for past guests for aug 4th. My CM had issues as well , put me on hold for a bit but he booked it. I’d try calling again



THANK YOU! I will call again asap! I didn't want to waste my time calling over and over again if no one had been able to book it


----------



## Hummingbird

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


I just came back here to see if anyone else had seen this.  I had a really good time at the AP preview yesterday and now I see this and as much as I’ve been against telling people they shouldn’t go, I’m thinking I might cancel my park passes for the time being and stay away. 
It’s both so disheartening and enraging to see people like this.  I know not everyone loves Disney the way most of us on this board do, but I at least had hope that people visiting right now would care. I can see things like this being the reason WDW closes down again, and before today I didn’t think they would.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*



 <— my surprised face.

(Stupid) Disney guests will never change.


----------



## kylenne

gatechfan99 said:


> As a follow up to that, any reports on monorail this AM from anyone staying at Grand Floridian? Wondering if the monorail between 8 and 9 was showing up filled to capacity already and if guests getting on it there had to wait for multiple trains to come through?



I'd be interested to see this too. I've been wondering if 'Ohana being closed would have a big enough impact on monorail boarding at the Poly or if that would be cancelled out by the capacity limitations and GF guests would still be SOL.

One report I did see somewhere is that the resort monorail is running early for the purpose of breakfast ADRs but skipping the MK stop until 8:30.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> <— my surprised face.
> 
> (Stupid) Disney guests will never change.


*
Oh, absolutely. I don’t think this is surprising to most of us. I’m sure many of us expected this. Still, it’s ridiculous, and I don’t want to see anyone get sick because of this kind of behavior.*


----------



## kylenne

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*



If these are the ones I saw the other day, they sat in Skipper Canteen basically forever.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, absolutely. I don’t think this is surprising to most of us. I’m sure many of us expected this. Still, it’s ridiculous, and I don’t want to see anyone get sick because of this kind of behavior.*



It still scares and fascinates me how someone would be stupid enough to broadcast being that sick and being out and about even pre-covid, but now?? They aren’t even self aware enough to hide it.


----------



## mmackeymouse

While I certainly don't condone those guests....I am not a fan of that poster either. 

Seems like a lot of people are suddenly Disney World experts who are just following vlogs and posts just to criticize and judge. People who have never gone to Disney and have no intention of going to Disney.


----------



## Brianstl

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


Even if she doesn’t have COVID she should be in a hospital and not a park.  That is one group I am glad I am not a member of.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> It still scares and fascinates me how someone would be stupid enough to broadcast being that sick and being out and about even pre-covid, but now?? They aren’t even self aware enough to hide it.


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


I can’t believe they’re not kicking people out of the park for illness right now. If I found out you came into my store, business, amusement park, restaurant, whatever with any of those symptoms any time in the last week, you’ll be banned for life.


----------



## apinknightmare

mmackeymouse said:


> While I certainly don't condone those guests....I am not a fan of that poster either.
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are suddenly Disney World experts who are just following vlogs and posts just to criticize and judge. People who have never gone to Disney and have no intention of going to Disney.


 
People who are in a park with symptoms during a pandemic and keep going to that park while refusing treatment deserve to be criticized and judged. It's irresponsible and dangerous.


----------



## Badlands2020

No excuses disney!   that is way to many people in way too narrow a space.   disney can't create traffic issues like that or they will create a mass spread.   Disney must do better, this isn't a preview day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281962970587762689


----------



## kylenne

Even more disturbing follow up tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106396553568256
These people need banned.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

BuT wHy dO wE nEeD fEvEr cHeCks WhO wOuLd TrY tO gO tO a PaRk SiCK?!


----------



## hertamaniac

kylenne said:


> Even more disturbing follow up tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106396553568256
> These people need banned.



Overacting.


----------



## JacknSally

mmackeymouse said:


> While I certainly don't condone those guests....I am not a fan of that poster either.
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are suddenly Disney World experts who are just following vlogs and posts just to criticize and judge. People who have never gone to Disney and have no intention of going to Disney.



*Do you mean Jenny Nicholson? I did not know she’d never been to a park before! She talks about Disney a lot on her account. *


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> Even more disturbing follow up tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106396553568256
> These people need banned.



Hopefully someone who can make that happen has seen this!!! Outrageous!!!


----------



## iammrsnesbitt

We had an amazing day at the Magic Kingdom due to wait times, and Disney was right that it was not an issue to be there a little late because of it. The only negative thing today was trying to get there! We are staying at Fort Wilderness and we were told the boats would start at 8:30.  We got there at 8:10 and the line was out to the bike racks.  OK, no big deal.  I figured that since Disney knew EXACTLY how many guests staying at the fort had reservations for MK today they would be prepared with the number of boats to send over.  Nope.  Their plan was to run ONE boat back and forth.  The CMs told us that they were not told how many reservations there were and so they weren't expecting that many people to be waiting.  Really?? The finally had that data and didn't use it.  Disappointing.  The CMs there were helpful - called in another boat and some buses and got everyone over, but we got on line at 8:10 and didn't get to the park until 9:30.    Hopefully they'll fix it for tomorrow!  We're headed to AK though but I hope tomorrow's folks have a better experience.  Other than that - an absolutely perfect day.  Our longest waits were in the morning - 25 minutes for a couple of rides, and then everything went down to walk on or 10-15 minutes.  I was worried about food with so few places open, but the mobile ordering was smooth and fast - even at 12:30-1:00.  We had an awesome day! So glad to be back!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> Even more disturbing follow up tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106396553568256
> These people need banned.



I am a parent of a child with a nut allergy, and lesson one is basically when in doubt epi. When experiencing multiple symptoms of anaphylactic shock, EPI and get to a hospital. You shouldn’t mask it with Benadryl.

Heavily side eyeing that claim.


----------



## Badlands2020

DGsAtBLT said:


> It still scares and fascinates me how someone would be stupid enough to broadcast being that sick and being out and about even pre-covid, but now?? They aren’t even self aware enough to hide it.



In all seriousness these are the people dumb enough to be super spreaders.  

We know people spend thousands on disney vacations, the urge to go the park sick will be high.   I bet there are a several people who are just too sick but go anyway from out of state.

Don't go near animal kingdom tomorrow, i wouldn't go anywhere that lady has been for a day.


----------



## kylenne

hertamaniac said:


> Overacting.



I mean not for nothing but I've had a life threatening tree nut allergy since age 12 and I'm pushing 40, I have never had symptoms that required a Benedryl that I didn't immediately take my Epipen for or go to urgent care/an ER. If this really was a severe allergic reaction Benedryl is a stop gap until you can get care. She was full of it.

If in the context of a massive community spread hot spot during a global pandemic, nurses at First Aid--like, actual licensed medical professionals--are telling you that you need to go to a hospital and you decide that you need to go to another park instead, they need to not let you in to that other park at minimum and that's a hill I will gladly die on


----------



## Marionnette

Her symptoms could be due to a number of causes, including heat exhaustion. But our minds immediately go to COVID-19. Regardless of the cause, what she experienced was the body’s way of saying “slow down, I’ve had enough and I need a rest”. Probably not a good idea to continue touring the park. Not in her own best interest. Not in the best interest of those around her. And to put it out there on social media? Another bad choice.


----------



## CastAStone

Badlands2020 said:


> In all seriousness these are the people dumb enough to be super spreaders.
> 
> We know people spend thousands on disney vacations, the urge to go the park sick will be high.   I bet there are a several people who are just too sick but go anyway from out of state.


Disney’s effort isn’t why we canceled our September trip. Stupid people are.

We haven’t canceled our Disneyland trip yet for November because I’ve found the crowd there to be much less stupid. The WDW crowd is Real Housewives meets Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Badlands2020 said:


> In all seriousness these are the people dumb enough to be super spreaders.
> 
> We know people spend thousands on disney vacations, the urge to go the park sick will be high.   I bet there are a several people who are just too sick but go anyway from out of state.



An absolute guarantee.

Disney’s measures are hopefully good enough to protect CMs and guests when it happens. That’s what they’re there for, assuming everyone’s positive and acting accordingly.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


Meanwhile, I've been over here telling my husband he isn't allowed to have carbonated drinks at the park because I don't want anyone to mistake him clearing his throat from reflux for him having coronavirus . Seriously I feel like you can't so much as sniffle in public without people thinking you have the plague... I have no idea how you would openly go around when you had recently been vomiting! (or why you would want to... corona aside idk about you but walking around in the heat while nauseated does not sound magical to me)

I know people are going to do it, but vlogging it? Oof.


----------



## Brianstl

apinknightmare said:


> People who are in a park with symptoms during a pandemic and keep going to that park while refusing treatment deserve to be criticized and judged. It's irresponsible and dangerous.


Yeah, this actually has me angry with Disney.  The Carlye stuff is a Carlye issue, but this group should be banned from the parks.  The fact that Disney let them go back to the parks is not excusable.


----------



## Eeyore daily

JacknSally said:


> *I have very mixed feelings about the parks reopening, but I won’t judge most anyone visiting right now. This, though, is very concerning.    Thread friends, please be careful and vigilant.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282106395307806720*


Yeah I'm judging hardcore that they still went after all those symptoms


----------



## Farro

Badlands2020 said:


> No excuses disney!   that is way to many people in way too narrow a space.   disney can't create traffic issues like that or they will create a mass spread.   Disney must do better, this isn't a preview day
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281962970587762689



I respect her decision to leave and that she was uncomfortable. 

That said, I personally would not have felt uncomfortable in the situation that was shown in the video. It seemed people were able to walk quite easily. But maybe there was more I didn't see.


----------



## apinknightmare

kylenne said:


> If in the context of a massive community spread hot spot during a global pandemic, nurses at First Aid--like, actual licensed medical professionals--are telling you that you need to go to a hospital and you decide that you need to go to another park instead, they need to not let you in to that other park at minimum and that's a hill I will gladly die on



I agree.

I fully expect people who are unknowingly sick to be in the parks, but the second you start showing symptoms, you have to leave. You have to, have to, have to. Accepting that really needs to be something that people consider before deciding to go. You really do need to be willing to walk away and do the right thing, even if it winds up being nothing.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> Yeah, this actually has angry with Disney.  The Carlye stuff is a Carlye issue, but this group should be banned from the parks.  The fact that Disney let them go back to the parks is not excusable.


I agree.
Carlye didn’t want to be there. Right now neither do I.

These other people shouldn’t be there and won’t leave. For shame.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

kylenne said:


> I mean not for nothing but I've had a life threatening tree nut allergy since age 12 and I'm pushing 40, I have never had symptoms that required a Benedryl that I didn't immediately take my Epipen for or go to urgent care/an ER. If this really was a severe allergic reaction Benedryl is a stop gap until you can get care. She was full of it.
> 
> If in the context of a massive community spread hot spot during a global pandemic, nurses at First Aid--like, actual licensed medical professionals--are telling you that you need to go to a hospital and you decide that you need to go to another park instead, they need to not let you in to that other park at minimum and that's a hill I will gladly die on



Make room on your hill for me please


----------



## mmackeymouse

JacknSally said:


> *Do you mean Jenny Nicholson? I did not know she’d never been to a park before! She talks about Disney a lot on her account. *



Not her specifically although I don't particularly care for her from other channels I watch.....but anyway, I am sure she has. But, I am also pretty sure she is more familiar with Disneyland than Disney World. 

I am talking about other people I follow that I have never seen talk about Disney World ever. Not once. And now suddenly, they are experts. 

So, it just feels like people from thousands of miles away watching vlogs, not because they love Disney and want to see what's going on at the parks, not because they have a trip coming up and want to see what things are like......but just because they are wanting to catch people and judge Disney for opening.


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we move on from discussion of certain streamers possible illness. We don’t know the entire situation. Continued speculation does us no good.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

birostick said:


> Matisse Thybulle


I'm not usually interested in either YouTube or the NBA, but this is interesting and very well done. And what a nice-looking young man. I mean nice-- what a nice young man! I totally didn't notice what he looks like.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> I suggest we move on from discussion of certain streamers possible illness. We don’t know the entire situation. Continued speculation does us no good.


Ever since you got that new avatar...


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Ever since you got that new avatar...


It obviously hasn’t helped....


----------



## dreamit

I just received a voicemail message in my room at the Poly. Of note, resort watercraft will not be running tomorrow, which is different from today.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?


Horses.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> Even if she doesn’t have COVID she should be in a hospital and not a park.  That is one group I am glad I am not a member of.


What group is she talking about and who are these people? They should be shamed. Covid or not you don’t go to the parks sick. And how could they know it’s not covid?

Edit: seems we’ve moved on, sorry!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> I suggest we move on from discussion of certain streamers possible illness. We don’t know the entire situation. Continued speculation does us no good.



*sorry!  *


----------



## kylenne

dreamit said:


> I just received a voicemail message in my room at the Poly. Of note, resort watercraft will not be running tomorrow, which is different from today.



I kinda thought it would be too good to be true before when they had the other voicemail. Those boats are so tiny, distancing would be a real problem. I hope they figure out a way to make it feasible though, I love those little boats.


----------



## PixarBall

How can someone from Texas go to Disney right now but people from NY are basically banned unless they stay in Florida for more than 2 weeks?? When Texas has 10Kcases and NY has not even 1K


----------



## AmberMV

Update on the DPP Availability Calendar:
-Ticket guests can't get into HS until July 22
-Resort guests can't get into HS until July 26
-APs can't get into HS until August 20


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Farro said:


> I respect her decision to leave and that she was uncomfortable.
> 
> That said, I personally would not have felt uncomfortable in the situation that was shown in the video. It seemed people were able to walk quite easily. But maybe there was more I didn't see.


I respect Carlye's decision, too. (as well as your comfort level). I also think it's responsible of journalists to show the good and the bad. Carlye and Craig/Denny at previews have been honest about what they are encountering in the parks. I personally would have been uncomfortable in that line Carlye showed. There was no social distancing in that line.


----------



## mmackeymouse

AmberMV said:


> Update on the DPP Availability Calendar:
> -Ticket guests can't get into HS until July 22
> -Resort guests can't get into HS until July 26
> -APs can't get into HS until August 20



But, will they have same-day tickets? That's the question.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Update on the DPP Availability Calendar:
> -Ticket guests can't get into HS until July 22
> -Resort guests can't get into HS until July 26
> -APs can't get into HS until August 20



Dang that is bad.

Can I say again how unacceptable a “bonus” month is as an extra? Also the people who bought Platinum Plus passes who are seemingly not getting anything for no water park access at all? I don’t think they are at least.


----------



## Farro

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> I respect Carlye's decision, too. (as well as your comfort level). I also think it's responsible of journalists to show the good and the bad. Carlye and Craig/Denny at previews have been honest about what they are encountering in the parks. I personally would have been uncomfortable in that line Carlye showed. There was no social distancing in that line.



I didn't say she shouldn't have posted that.


----------



## Tjddis

hereforthechurros said:


> What group is she talking about and who are these people? They should be shamed. Covid or not you don’t go to the parks sick. And how could they know it’s not covid?


They can’t know.  And this is the problem.  I’m sure there are other people feeling under the weather that did not broadcast it to the world.  And whatever the safety precautions in place the first line of every safety manual is if you are sick don’t come.  So if the medical pros at WDW suggested she get to an ER and she stayed that is unacceptable.  So to my earlier point if you are going this is a risk you have to accept 
Should WDW have the ability to eject people they judge as sick?


----------



## Anna_Sh

PixarBall said:


> How can someone from Texas go to Disney right now but people from NY are basically banned unless they stay in Florida for more than 2 weeks?? When Texas has 10Kcases and NY has not even 1K


I think an issue with reporting overall is that no state I’ve seen is differentiating between total cases and current cases.  All states’ numbers would likely be very different if those who recovered were removed from the tally.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> But, will they have same-day tickets? That's the question.



Am i misunderstanding what the same day tickets were this morning? Weren’t they subject to the bucket having availability, so someone could have purchased that same ticket online instead of at the booth? Why was it surprising that they were available, was the MK sold out for the tickets but no resort stay bucket, but buying at the booth still gave access?

Not necessarily asking you specifically but your post reminded me.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> They can’t know.  And this is the problem.  I’m sure there are other people feeling under the weather that did not broadcast it to the world.  And whatever the safety precautions in place the first line of every safety manual is if you are sick don’t come.  So if the medical pros at WDW suggested she get to an ER and she stayed that is unacceptable.  So to my earlier point if you are going this is a risk you have to accept
> Should WDW have the ability to eject people they judge as sick?



I think at this time WDW has the right to remove anyone showing overt signs of illness.

Headaches are a different story.

At least for myself I would fully expect the burden of proving I did not have Covid to be my responsibility.


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Farro said:


> I didn't say she shouldn't have posted that.


I didn't say you did. You're good <3


----------



## Brianstl

PixarBall said:


> How can someone from Texas go to Disney right now but people from NY are basically banned unless they stay in Florida for more than 2 weeks?? When Texas has 10Kcases and NY has not even 1K


Because everyone accepts that everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It obviously hasn’t helped....



Well, it didn't end well for the individual in your avatar either


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Am i misunderstanding what the same day tickets were this morning? Weren’t they subject to the bucket having availability, so someone could have purchased that same ticket online instead of at the booth? Why was it surprising that they were available, was the MK sold out for the tickets but no resort stay bucket, but buying at the booth still gave access?
> 
> Not necessarily asking you specifically but your post reminded me.



I'm honestly confused as to what bucket those same day tickets come out of because of this, myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like the NBA Bubble has a party going on at the Grand pool


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282118065451233280


----------



## AmberMV

kylenne said:


> I'm honestly confused as to what bucket those same day tickets come out of because of this, myself.


My guess is the Theme-park ticket bucket


----------



## brockash

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm seeing photos of splash being evacuated over an hour ago.
> 
> Not good photos. One guy no mask, several others wearing masks in various incorrect ways. Also one boat (is that what we call them for splash) full of 8 people - either a large group or are groups being mixed on splash??


I'm sure it was a large party.  It's been pretty clear that they're only loading 1 party per log.  Lots of ppl. go to Disney with larger groups.  I don't know why anyone would jump to the conclusion that Disney was shoving multiple parties together when ALL evidence points to the opposite.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Some very basic twitter searching will lead you to the identity of the streamer in question that I assume we aren't supposed to share here. I didn't watch any vloggers before all of this, barely do now, don't have a twitter, and was able to figure it out easily.

That said, I'm honestly looking forward to a few weeks from now when the vlogging calms down. The information is helpful, but we won't need daily updates forever. I feel like at that point it is likely the websites seeking gotcha news stories will calm down as well and the internet will be a happier place   News moves on quickly. Plus, you likely won't be making a cameo on 37 live streams as you go about your business in the park which is a nice side benefit.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> My guess is the Theme-park ticket bucket



I just assumed this as well, which is why I don’t get why people were so annoyed. We knew AP availability was poor compared to the other two buckets, and people could buy 2020 tickets (or book a resort stay) to gain access when APs could no longer access those days.

Confused why selling at the gates made it worse, other than potential crowding issues.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> Am i misunderstanding what the same day tickets were this morning? Weren’t they subject to the bucket having availability, so someone could have purchased that same ticket online instead of at the booth? Why was it surprising that they were available, was the MK sold out for the tickets but no resort stay bucket, but buying at the booth still gave access?
> 
> Not necessarily asking you specifically but your post reminded me.




Not sure I can answer as I haven't being close enough attention. 

But, were we not told that this park reservation system was the new normal? That we "had" to do it in order to get into the park. I think I was under the impression that the theme park bucket was still required to book ahead of time, not that walk-up tickets would be allowed. 

If walk up tickets are allowed, what was the point of telling all of us how crucial the park reservation system was? So the park reservation system is crucial for resort guests and AP holders but...if you are a local just showing up on a whim.....step right up?

It feels like the "perk" of being a resort guest or AP holder is pretty much nil, because there is no advantage that you gain over the casual park-goer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> Not sure I can answer as I haven't being close enough attention.
> 
> But, were we not told that this park reservation system was the new normal? That we "had" to do it in order to get into the park. I think I was under the impression that the theme park bucket was still required to book ahead of time, not that walk-up tickets would be allowed.
> 
> If walk up tickets are allowed, what was the point of telling all of us how crucial the park reservation system was? So the park reservation system is crucial for resort guests and AP holders but...if you are a local just showing up on a whim.....step right up?
> 
> It feels like the "perk" of being a resort guest or AP holder is pretty much nil, because there is no advantage that you gain over the casual park-goer.



What I’m saying is I think there was still availability in the regular ticket bucket, hence the ability to sell at the gates.

The availability calendar doesn’t load on my phone for me so I can’t see, is anything but DHS sold out for non AP holders? I imagine we’ll find out quickly where the same day comes from when DHS opens. I don’t think they would be just letting walk ups happen if it was full. I assumed (maybe wrongly) it’s just another way to buy regular tickets but the same rules apply.


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> What I’m saying is I think there was still availability in the regular ticket bucket, hence the ability to sell at the gates.
> 
> The availability calendar doesn’t load on my phone for me so I can’t see, is anything but DHS sold out for non AP holders? I imagine we’ll find out quickly where the same day comes from when DHS opens. I don’t think they would be just letting walk ups happen if it was full. I assumed (maybe wrongly) it’s just another way to buy regular tickets but the same rules apply.



I understand there was still availability in the bucket. I'm just saying in order to discourage walk-up ticket buyers, walk-up ticket sales should be ceased for now, even if there is availability. You either buy ahead of time, or no dice. That's how it was presented to us...that you had to have tickets and reservations ahead of time. Now, it seems, that's not the case.


----------



## MegaraWink

Those HS dates being unavailable so far out made me panic-buy a 3-day ticket and reserve HS for the 24th.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I understand there was still availability in the bucket. I'm just saying in order to discourage walk-up ticket buyers, walk-up ticket sales should be ceased for now, even if there is availability. You either buy ahead of time, or no dice. That's how it was presented to us...that you had to have tickets and reservations ahead of time. Now, it seems, that's not the case.



I don’t believe they ever said you had to have it all ahead of time, did they? If its all available to buy and book day of, why not? That’s where I’m stuck confused.

Literal walk up is probably not a great idea if it’s possible people could get turned away, but other than that?


----------



## fla4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> What I’m saying is I think there was still availability in the regular ticket bucket, hence the ability to sell at the gates.
> 
> The availability calendar doesn’t load on my phone for me so I can’t see, is anything but DHS sold out for non AP holders? I imagine we’ll find out quickly where the same day comes from when DHS opens. I don’t think they would be just letting walk ups happen if it was full. I assumed (maybe wrongly) it’s just another way to buy regular tickets but the same rules apply.


AP availability is full to a greater degree than regular tickets and resort stay buckets.  I don’t have a problem with them selling same day tickets so long as there is availability in the regular ticket bucket.  They have set a total maximum number, and have every right to fill up to that number.  I don’t think they have taken anything away from the passholder, just that more of APs are booking at the start of reopening and on weekends (which is when the availability is more limited).


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like the NBA Bubble has a party going on at the Grand pool
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282118065451233280


Gotta say- they excel beyond belief at social distancing


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> And I think people that dont ride Carpets of Aladdin at least 10 times during their vacation is making a waste of a trip to Disney. Everyone can enjoy something in their own individual ways.


Mit, Only 10 times, when my kids were little if they didn’t ride Aladdin at least 15/20 times a day they felt like it was a wasted trip. I can remember getting Dole whips and sitting under the Robinson tree and having time to have full conversations with people. I may not like Aladdin, but I do have to thank whoever put it there, for some reason my kids loved it and there never was much of a line for it,


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t believe they ever said you had to have it all ahead of time, did they? If its all available to buy and book day of, why not? That’s where I’m stuck confused.
> 
> Literal walk up is probably not a great idea if it’s possible people could get turned away, but other than that?



I agree.

And I agree with you that the Theme Park Ticket bucket must have still had availability,  thus the allowance of day of ticket sales.


----------



## kylenne

Idk about you guys but "bucket" is starting to not look like a real word anymore to me, just like "soon".


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> Idk about you guys but "bucket" is starting to not look like a real word anymore to me, just like "soon".



Bucket, bucket, bucket....


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/


any idea if it okay when it got back to stable


----------



## yulilin3

Betty Rohrer said:


> any idea if it okay when it got back to stable


No


----------



## Brocktoon

CastAStone said:


> Ever since you got that new avatar...



Poor 'ol Porkins' legacy will continue from Lucasfilm to the DIS ... I don't know if it's serendipitous or a curse


----------



## nkosiek

brockash said:


> I'm sure it was a large party.  It's been pretty clear that they're only loading 1 party per log.


That was not my experience today. There was a 2 in row 1 and son and i in back row.


----------



## Mit88

IDK why being told to make park reservations is all that big of a deal. You can cancel, and use on another park that has space, can you not? I’d much rather have done the parks reservation than go up and reserve a spot at the parks, or buy a ticket at guest relations. Even without the issues today its still time wasted that could be otherwise enjoyed in the park. Maybe I’m misinterpreting the issue.



If it’s an issue of why APs couldnt get in because theyre locked into 3 park days, but people were allowed to buy tickets and go in this morning, thats a different story. I get the anger at that, I do. But, Disney kind of needs to make money right now. Yeah, boo-hoo the rich company needs money, I know. They havent *really *come to an official end-all-be-all scenario for their pay-it-forward to AP holders. They’ve announced extensions, and partial refunds, but they still have information to tell us regarding that situation in “early July”. The longer they wait, the more anguish they cause AP holders. AP Holders already have enough to be upset about with whats going on, todays situation adds another wrinkle. What happened today, imo, was GOOD for us AP holders. The more they keep disrespecting AP holders, and the more those AP holders communicate their frustrations about this continuous situations, the more Disney is going to have to buckle in the end and give out extra perks/extensions/refunds/etc. They gave a mighty fine discount for AP holders to use on the hotels. Yes, the discount still brings money in, but how often are locals or out of town ears that arent DVC members able to stay at a Disney resort for 40% off? Not often. In the end, I have faith they’re going to make it right with AP Holders, just need a little patience, even though its wearing thin.


(Drink every time you read “AP Holder(s)”)


----------



## mmackeymouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t believe they ever said you had to have it all ahead of time, did they? If its all available to buy and book day of, why not? That’s where I’m stuck confused.
> 
> Literal walk up is probably not a great idea if it’s possible people could get turned away, but other than that?



If I weren't so lazy, I would go back and look at all of the articles that came out about that time, and while I know much has changed since then, I seem to remember it was at the very least implied that if you don't have a park pass, you aren't getting in the park. 

Secondly, I was also under the impression that walk-up ticket purchases would not be allowed in order to help with the social distancing side of things....there is no bottleneck at the ticket counter. You also don't have groups of people hogging the parking lot, hogging the monorail or ferry, hogging the walkway space, and then they get there and they don't even have tickets available. So then they go to Guest Services to complain. And eventually get on the monorail and ferry and find their way back. Just seems like there are a lot of people you could avoid having on property by just not allowing walk-up ticket sales.


----------



## iteachlit

dreamit said:


> I just received a voicemail message in my room at the Poly. Of note, resort watercraft will not be running tomorrow, which is different from today.


Thanks for this. Now I know why the message light is blinking.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

everreal15 said:


> Excellent post. I really do hope they end up with  the "neither" option and continue as planned with the interaction and use this a learning experience to add new parts to their training with the horses to help them be more comfortable should something like this every happen again.


has anyone ever been to a Dixie Stampede show where they end with indoor fireworks? those horses do not even look sideways when they go off. my guess is more training and/or no balloons until after "parade" goes past


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> No



This is a terrifying response lol. No, you dont have any idea? Or No, the horse didnt make it back to the stable OK.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> If I weren't so lazy, I would go back and look at all of the articles that came out about that time, and while I know much has changed since then, I seem to remember it was at the very least implied that if you don't have a park pass, you aren't getting in the park.
> 
> Secondly, I was also under the impression that walk-up ticket purchases would not be allowed in order to help with the social distancing side of things....there is no bottleneck at the ticket counter. You also don't have groups of people hogging the parking lot, hogging the monorail or ferry, hogging the walkway space, and then they get there and they don't even have tickets available. So then they go to Guest Services to complain. And eventually get on the monorail and ferry and find their way back. Just seems like there are a lot of people you could avoid having on property by just not allowing walk-up ticket sales.



You definitely need a park reservation and ticket to get in, but if those could be purchased and booked at the gate, or on your phone driving in that morning, why not?

The only reason to be annoyed IMO is if these sales bypassed full buckets (I too am getting sick of that word).


----------



## Krandor

JacknSally said:


> *Gotcha! Thanks! I probably misunderstood the article. I didn’t even know there was an app until yesterday *



The article does say what you do but if you install the app and hit swap right now it asks forr the app to scan a qr code to identfy which kiosk you arre at so I expect that is what is being talked about


mmackeymouse said:


> If I weren't so lazy, I would go back and look at all of the articles that came out about that time, and while I know much has changed since then, I seem to remember it was at the very least implied that if you don't have a park pass, you aren't getting in the park.
> 
> Secondly, I was also under the impression that walk-up ticket purchases would not be allowed in order to help with the social distancing side of things....there is no bottleneck at the ticket counter. You also don't have groups of people hogging the parking lot, hogging the monorail or ferry, hogging the walkway space, and then they get there and they don't even have tickets available. So then they go to Guest Services to complain. And eventually get on the monorail and ferry and find their way back. Just seems like there are a lot of people you could avoid having on property by just not allowing walk-up ticket sales.



I agree that walk up sales shouldn't be allowed since it means more people may try to show up then there is room for. 

At my six flags when you go to the parking plaza to park they make you shows a park reservation there before they even let you park.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> If I weren't so lazy, I would go back and look at all of the articles that came out about that time, and while I know much has changed since then, I seem to remember it was at the very least implied that if you don't have a park pass, you aren't getting in the park.
> 
> Secondly, I was also under the impression that walk-up ticket purchases would not be allowed in order to help with the social distancing side of things....there is no bottleneck at the ticket counter. You also don't have groups of people hogging the parking lot, hogging the monorail or ferry, hogging the walkway space, and then they get there and they don't even have tickets available. So then they go to Guest Services to complain. And eventually get on the monorail and ferry and find their way back. Just seems like there are a lot of people you could avoid having on property by just not allowing walk-up ticket sales.


I think we’re making too big of a deal of the walk up tickets. It’s not like Disney is publicizing they are selling them. I think we all knew they would be selling tickets at the gates, especially after seeing the availability left in the resort guest bucket. They will do everything they can to make sure resort guests can get into a park everyday of their trip. Most likely those showing up at the gates today without tickets were staying on property and decided to go last minute to the opening day of MK or were staying nearby and wanted to go. I’m fine with it as long as there is availability for that park in the resort guest bucket. Does it anger me a bit as an AP that they’re not opening more availability to us? Sure, but I understand. They can let APs make more than their 3 days by allowing them to get in last minute on day of. All that would cause is for APs to book their ”special” days like NYE and other holidays right away and then still show up whenever else they wanted. This way it at least keeps the AP game a level playing field for us all. We can all only book 3 and that’s what we’ll do.

And by having single day passes available gets them some quick revenue right away. I also think the parks being full at capacity in all buckets would only be an issue this week and next week, and even then I don’t think every park will be at full capacity. Once these weeks pass, there will always be availability in the resort guest bucket.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> What I’m saying is I think there was still availability in the regular ticket bucket, hence the ability to sell at the gates.
> 
> The availability calendar doesn’t load on my phone for me so I can’t see, is anything but DHS sold out for non AP holders? I imagine we’ll find out quickly where the same day comes from when DHS opens. I don’t think they would be just letting walk ups happen if it was full. I assumed (maybe wrongly) it’s just another way to buy regular tickets but the same rules apply.


AP

Theme park ticket


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> You definitely need a park reservation and ticket to get in, but if those could be purchased and booked at the gate, or on your phone driving in that morning, why not?
> 
> The only reason to be annoyed IMO is if these sales bypassed full buckets (I too am getting sick of that word).



Bucket, lets go to Disney World. 

Theres no indication the basket was full for regular park guests, and tickets are available now, and the capacity limits are there to hopefully at least get close to. Its nice for the guests and CMs if the amount of guests in the parks is much lower than whats been tallied from the baskets, but for Disney as a company? They want to come close to that capacity, not over, but enough to make more money


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> AP
> View attachment 508832View attachment 508833
> Theme park ticket
> View attachment 508834


That’s the AP calendar, not what the OP was referring to. There is a lot of availability for those dates in the other 2 buckets.

NM, I see you added the other bucket to your post after I responded.


----------



## only hope

yulilin3 said:


> Scary.  I actually caught on stream this same horse slipping on main street while pulling the trolley with the Pooh characters
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/





yulilin3 said:


> The question now is: is this the end of balloons at mk or the end in using the horses at mk? Or neither?



Balloons and horses on Main Street have co-existed for many, many years in the mornings. It was a freak accident, though a pp's suggestion that perhaps this particular horse hasn't had desensitization training is spot-on. However, I'd be thrilled if Disney got rid of balloons. There is nothing eco-friendly about them.



PixarBall said:


> How can someone from Texas go to Disney right now but people from NY are basically banned unless they stay in Florida for more than 2 weeks?? When Texas has 10Kcases and NY has not even 1K



Politics, and that's all that can be said here.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

iammrsnesbitt said:


> We had an amazing day at the Magic Kingdom due to wait times, and Disney was right that it was not an issue to be there a little late because of it. The only negative thing today was trying to get there! We are staying at Fort Wilderness and we were told the boats would start at 8:30.  We got there at 8:10 and the line was out to the bike racks.  OK, no big deal.  I figured that since Disney knew EXACTLY how many guests staying at the fort had reservations for MK today they would be prepared with the number of boats to send over.  Nope.  Their plan was to run ONE boat back and forth.  The CMs told us that they were not told how many reservations there were and so they weren't expecting that many people to be waiting.  Really?? The finally had that data and didn't use it.  Disappointing.  The CMs there were helpful - called in another boat and some buses and got everyone over, but we got on line at 8:10 and didn't get to the park until 9:30.    Hopefully they'll fix it for tomorrow!  We're headed to AK though but I hope tomorrow's folks have a better experience.  Other than that - an absolutely perfect day.  Our longest waits were in the morning - 25 minutes for a couple of rides, and then everything went down to walk on or 10-15 minutes.  I was worried about food with so few places open, but the mobile ordering was smooth and fast - even at 12:30-1:00.  We had an awesome day! So glad to be back!


not surprised at the wait for boat in morning. have been there on a "normal" day when we left at a 10 pm close and it was after midnight when we got back to fort


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> That’s the AP calendar, not what the OP was referring to. There is a lot of availability for those dates in the other 2 buckets.
> 
> NM, I see you added the other bucket to your post after I responded.


I edited to include regular theme park tickets. Misread it at first, but since OP was looking for a comparison and didn't have access to the calendar on her mobile I offered it.


----------



## hertamaniac

kylenne said:


> I mean not for nothing



And me and my family have selected non-immunities as well.  I can parse a statement amongst the best.  I need not a linguistic deterrent.


----------



## iteachlit

We arrived today. A few operational updates that I noticed:

Magical Express buses have a capacity of 19 guests. The buses are very slow to arrive.
Mobile ordering seems to be the only option at times. Captain Cook’s had a cashier at lunch time, but not in the evening. I like charging meals to the room and paying the balance every few days. It would be nice to charge mobile orders to the room
Temperature screening and security checks are in the GCH. The trip to MK was fast and easy.
Some NBA players were arriving at the GF as we passed.
The “cavalcade” at MK happen fairly often.
Some of the Country Bears were on the balcony in Frontierland.
We arrived just after 4 PM. Wait times were all posted as 5-25 minutes. We walked on pretty much everything we wanted.
It’s hot. Masks make it hotter. Yowza!
Baked goods and treats are very limited now.
Menus are also limited.
It’s is eerily empty. Very strange.
Did I mention the heat?
CMs are doing a great job.
Ride vehicles are seated following social distancing guidelines.
It is hot.


I’ll try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> AP
> View attachment 508832View attachment 508833
> Theme park ticket
> View attachment 508834



Thanks! So until we hit DHS opening, we don’t know that walk up tickets are anything but buying and reserving an available spot in person instead of online.

Potential crowding and angry guest issues for sure, but as far as we know they haven’t made exceptions to reservations and availability.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

iteachlit said:


> We arrived today. A few operational updates that I noticed:
> 
> Magical Express buses have a capacity of 19 guests. The buses are very slow to arrive.
> Mobile ordering seems to be the only option at times. Captain Cook’s had a cashier at lunch time, but not in the evening. I like charging meals to the room and paying the balance every few days. It would be nice to charge mobile orders to the room
> Temperature screening and security checks are in the GCH. The trip to MK was fast and easy.
> Some NBA players were arriving at the GF as we passed.
> The “cavalcade” at MK happen fairly often.
> Some of the Country Bears were on the balcony in Frontierland.
> We arrived just after 4 PM. Wait times were all posted as 5-25 minutes. We walked on pretty much everything we wanted.
> It’s hot. Masks make it hotter. Yowza!
> Baked goods and treats are very limited now.
> Menus are also limited.
> It’s is eerily empty. Very strange.
> Did I mention the heat?
> CMs are doing a great job.
> Ride vehicles are seated following social distancing guidelines.
> It is hot.
> 
> 
> I’ll try to answer any questions you may have.



How long did you wait to board a bus?


----------



## constanze

iteachlit said:


> We arrived today. A few operational updates that I noticed:
> 
> Magical Express buses have a capacity of 19 guests. The buses are very slow to arrive.
> Mobile ordering seems to be the only option at times. Captain Cook’s had a cashier at lunch time, but not in the evening. I like charging meals to the room and paying the balance every few days. It would be nice to charge mobile orders to the room
> Temperature screening and security checks are in the GCH. The trip to MK was fast and easy.
> Some NBA players were arriving at the GF as we passed.
> The “cavalcade” at MK happen fairly often.
> Some of the Country Bears were on the balcony in Frontierland.
> We arrived just after 4 PM. Wait times were all posted as 5-25 minutes. We walked on pretty much everything we wanted.
> It’s hot. Masks make it hotter. Yowza!
> Baked goods and treats are very limited now.
> Menus are also limited.
> It’s is eerily empty. Very strange.
> Did I mention the heat?
> CMs are doing a great job.
> Ride vehicles are seated following social distancing guidelines.
> It is hot.
> 
> 
> I’ll try to answer any questions you may have.


Do they have enough places where you can cool off and get water and hydrate?


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Thanks! So until we hit DHS opening, we don’t know that walk up tickets are anything but buying and reserving an available spot in person instead of online.
> 
> Potential crowding and angry guest issues for sure, but as far as we know they haven’t made exceptions to reservations and availability.


Exactly. I can’t see them selling tickets at HS for HS on opening day or for any of the days it’s booked solid in all 3 buckets. They may still have the ticket windows open and be selling tickets for other parks for when people get turned away and want to buy a ticket to MK or AK and then board a bus there.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> This is a terrifying response lol. No, you dont have any idea? Or No, the horse didnt make it back to the stable OK.



I hope I don’t come across as insensitive. I love all animals and certainly hope this horse is fine.

But based on the video, why would you be too concerned that the horse did not make it back to the stable? I understand that the horse was agitated because of the balloon but I did not see anything that would make me think that the horse was injured in any way and the cast members did a great job of calming the horse.


----------



## runjulesrun

Mit88 said:


> They gave a mighty fine discount for AP holders to use on the hotels. Yes, the discount still brings money in, but how often are locals or out of town ears that arent DVC members able to stay at a Disney resort for 40% off? Not often. In the end, I have faith they’re going to make it right with AP Holders, just need a little patience, even though its wearing thin.



Yes, they gave 40% off but that is on new room rates that are higher than pre-covid. I heard there were AP rates out and looked to see if it would save me money off of the Sun & Fun rate I had booked for our late July trip. The 40% off AP rate only saved me $5 off of the Sun & Fun rate I booked in early June. I was hoping it would actually save me money.


----------



## iteachlit

WonderlandisReality said:


> How long did you wait to board a bus?


ME? About 30 minutes. The group in front of us had been there for 30 minutes before we got there. One man in the group kept yelling, “This isn’t very magical!”


----------



## iteachlit

constanze said:


> Do they have enough places where you can cool off and get water and hydrate?


MK has three, but I only got a glimpse of one, at Tomorrowland Terrace. It looked like Disney May have been providing free bottled water there at one point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Idk about you guys but "bucket" is starting to not look like a real word anymore to me, just like "soon".



What if we pronounce it like bouquet?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Krandor said:


> I agree that walk up sales shouldn't be allowed since it means more people may try to show up then there is room for.
> 
> At my six flags when you go to the parking plaza to park they make you shows a park reservation there before they even let you park.



Great idea.






Mit88 said:


> Bucket, lets go to Disney World.
> 
> Theres no indication the basket was full for regular park guests, and tickets are available now, and the capacity limits are there to hopefully at least get close to. Its nice for the guests and CMs if the amount of guests in the parks is much lower than whats been tallied from the baskets, but for Disney as a company? They want to come close to that capacity, not over, but enough to make more money



I want to be clear. I am not against a regular guest bucket. I am also not against a same day ticket bucket. I just think the tickets should be purchased BEFORE you arrive. Make the purchase at your hotel room or on the drive over, that doesn't bother me. I just think the whole walk up tickets/ticket window model should be discontinued for the time being. And, if you are on the drive over and try to purchase tickets for your family of 12, and it's at capacity....well then, at least you know, and it avoids the situation of 2 vans full of people parking, getting on transportation at the TTC, crowding up the walkway, etc....unnecessarily.


----------



## Mit88

runjulesrun said:


> Yes, they gave 40% off but that is on new room rates that are higher than pre-covid. I heard there were AP rates out and looked to see if it would save me money off of the Sun & Fun rate I had booked for our late July trip. The 40% off AP rate only saved me $5 off of the Sun & Fun rate I booked in early June. I was hoping it would actually save me money.



I think @LSUmiss said she saved like $1,500 on her reservation at Wilderness Lodge because of the discount. Maybe the cases and prices will vary. But I’d say thats a mighty good savings


----------



## pepperandchips

Mit88 said:


> , I have faith they’re going to make it right with AP Holders,



Based on what? They haven’t done anything for us at all so far, including living up to their own announcement of when we’d have choices about our passes. 

I thought, “surely our passes won’t start inching toward expiration” in the same way Shanghai passes were paused. I was wrong. I have no faith that Disney intends to do anything right by its passholders.  



DGsAtBLT said:


> The only reason to be annoyed


Ummm I’m annoyed. I don’t have three park pass days reserved independent of an onsite stay and yet I paid thousands of dollars for APs for my family this year (in addition to the hundreds of dollars per day in food, resort stay, souvenirs, tours, etc) and I could not have gotten into a park today but if I’d been willing to buy a one day ticket I could have? That’s doing your most loyal customers dirty. We’ve already paid for admission and aren’t allowed to use it. Yeah. Annoyed.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> What if we pronounce it like bouquet?



We are fancy here.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Our kids must be cut from the same cloth. I dream of the day I can just sit & drink a Cretaceous Cooler while the 5 yo rides triceratops over & over. During passholder previews, we rode it 10 min straight.  



Clockwork said:


> Mit, Only 10 times, when my kids were little if they didn’t ride Aladdin at least 15/20 times a day they felt like it was a waisted trip. I can remember getting Dole whips and sitting under the Robinson tree and having time to have full conversations with people. I may not like Aladdin, but I do have to thank whoever put it there, for some reason my kids loved it and there never was much of a line for it,


----------



## Helvetica

Mit88 said:


> This is a terrifying response lol. No, you dont have any idea? Or No, the horse didnt make it back to the stable OK.



The horse is fine.

He got a little scared by the balloon and by the end of the video they calmed him down. In the comments, the author said that they walked the horse backstage with the balloon still attached. So he was able to figure out that balloons aren’t monsters on his own and he knows that he’s ok. It also makes sense that they’d wait to remove it so they can go somewhere there’s less commotion.

They probably let the horse sniff and check out the balloon after they got it off so he can see that it’s not dangerous. I mean, that’s what I would do. That’s what I did with the horse that got freaked out by an umbrella.


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> We are fancy here.



*No, no, I think you meant “”*


----------



## Nvrgrowup

Brianstl said:


> How was the trip?


The trip was good. The resort is beautiful and relaxing. Same guidelines as far as mask wearing and social distancing. The cms are some of the best.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I actually teared up watching that.  How scary for everyone, but especially the horse.  And I absolutely loved the interaction of the handlers to the horse trying to calm him down.  You could tell the horse trusts them, and animals are so smart.


I did too b/c I felt bad for the horse & thought it was so sweet how much he trusted the handlers. But I also teared up today b/c DS (2) cried & was beside himself when we dropped our dogs off to board. He loves them so much & they’re so good with him .


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> I want to be clear. I am not against a regular guest bucket. I am also not against a same day ticket bucket. I just think the tickets should be purchased BEFORE you arrive. Make the purchase at your hotel room or on the drive over, that doesn't bother me. I just think the whole walk up tickets/ticket window model should be discontinued for the time being. And, if you are on the drive over and try to purchase tickets for your family of 12, and it's at capacity....well then, at least you know, and it avoids the situation of 2 vans full of people parking, getting on transportation at the TTC, crowding up the walkway, etc....unnecessarily.



Oh ok. So I did misinterpret. Yes, this absolutely should be the way they should be operating. Some people like to pay for everything with cash, my dad was one of those people, But I do think they should be encouraging people that want to go morning of to purchase the tickets prior to walking up to TTC or guest relations. Most people have phones that make it very easy to do so


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> We are fancy here.



I think you mean......bougie


----------



## DGsAtBLT

pepperandchips said:


> Based on what? They haven’t done anything for us at all so far, including living up to their own announcement of when we’d have choices about our passes.
> 
> I thought, “surely our passes won’t start inching toward expiration” in the same way Shanghai passes were paused. I was wrong. I have no faith that Disney intends to do anything right by its passholders.
> 
> 
> Ummm I’m annoyed. I don’t have three park pass days reserved independent of an onsite stay and yet I paid thousands of dollars for APs for my family this year (in addition to the hundreds of dollars per day in food, resort stay, souvenirs, tours, etc) and I could not have gotten into a park today but if I’d been willing to buy a one day ticket I could have? That’s doing your most loyal customers dirty. We’ve already paid for admission and aren’t allowed to use it. Yeah. Annoyed.



I mean this is not new information. No *new* reason to be annoyed in light of ticket booth sales.

We know AP availability is poor compared to resort and regular ticket availability, and that people accessing those last two bouquets could book days AP’s had already filled.


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> What if we pronounce it like bouquet?


----------



## fla4fun

runjulesrun said:


> Yes, they gave 40% off but that is on new room rates that are higher than pre-covid. I heard there were AP rates out and looked to see if it would save me money off of the Sun & Fun rate I had booked for our late July trip. The 40% off AP rate only saved me $5 off of the Sun & Fun rate I booked in early June. I was hoping it would actually save me money.


It didn’t save me anything for my August trip.  The base rate when I booked at Pop was close to what the discounted rate is now, for the same room category, and then I have a discount off that lower base rate.  It would have been a little over $100 more to rebook with the AP discount.


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> Put hand washing stations outside of each restroom and have a CM there to man it. If you’re uncomfortable washing your hands in the bathroom, use the one outdoors and hope that people that didnt wash them inside come out and say they washed them inside and bypass the outdoor sinks.



I completely envision the CMs stationed outside the main dining rooms on DCL with the sanitizer cloths, but in reverse.  Have them stationed outside the bathrooms handing out the wipes to guests.  I know it will never happen, but I can wish for it!




mmackeymouse said:


> If I weren't so lazy, I would go back and look at all of the articles that came out about that time, and while I know much has changed since then, I seem to remember it was at the very least implied that if you don't have a park pass, you aren't getting in the park.
> 
> Secondly, I was also under the impression that walk-up ticket purchases would not be allowed in order to help with the social distancing side of things....there is no bottleneck at the ticket counter. *You also don't have groups of people hogging the parking lot, hogging the monorail or ferry, hogging the walkway space, and then they get there and they don't even have tickets available. So then they go to Guest Services to complain. And eventually get on the monorail and ferry and find their way back. Just seems like there are a lot of people you could avoid having on property by just not allowing walk-up ticket sales.*



I am totally with you on this.  I'm not against same day ticket sales at all, but I see no reason why it can't be exclusively done online.  Buy your tickets online, reserve the park, connect the ticket to a MB or print out the ticket with a bar code - done.  It completely eliminates the risk of clogging the roads, parking lots and transportation with guests who may not even get in once they arrive at the park and completely eliminates the need to go to guest services to purchase tickets.  The whole idea was to create environments and protocols which did not attract crowds of people - they eliminated fireworks, parades, etc. - they seemed to have created that very scenario by allowing onsite, same day ticket purchases.  This is not out of the ordinary either - every ticketed venue in my area (aquarium, zoo, adventure park, etc.) has gone to an exclusively online ticketing and reservation system.


----------



## pepperandchips

DGsAtBLT said:


> I mean this is not new information. No *new* reason to be annoyed in light of ticket booth sales.
> 
> We know AP availability is poor compared to resort and regular ticket availability, and that people accessing those last two bouquets could book days AP’s had already filled.


I think I knew that and I don’t mean to single you out but I’m just SO frustrated with how Disney is handling this. 40% off to spend more is not enough of a gesture in my opinion. 

Anyway clearly this thread has gotten me excitable enough that I need to log off for tonight. Sigh.


----------



## Mit88

pepperandchips said:


> Based on what? They haven’t done anything for us at all *so far*, including living up to their own announcement of when we’d have choices about our passes.
> 
> I thought, “surely our passes won’t start inching toward expiration” in the same way Shanghai passes were paused. I was wrong. I have no faith that Disney intends to do anything right by its passholders.



Key words...so far. 

They havent told anyone that the choices they gave were/are the only ones we were getting. They’ve even said that they’re going to be announcing more about AP compensation. Yes, we keep waiting and its frustrating, but eventually they are going to have to address it. AP Holders havent been treated as well as some with a certain name I cant say would say they’re entitled to, but I’m certain they know the options they’ve given so far were never going to be good enough


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> View attachment 508849


Damn, you beat me to it. I was going to respond and ask “who are you, Hyacinth?”


----------



## Betty Rohrer

RWinNOLA said:


> I hope I don’t come across as insensitive. I love all animals and certainly hope this horse is fine.
> 
> But based on the video, why would you be too concerned that the horse did not make it back to the stable? I understand that the horse was agitated because of the balloon but I did not see anything that would make me think that the horse was injured in any way and the cast members did a great job of calming the horse.


leg injury may not show or at least they would get off stage before checking. this comes from years of being asround horses


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282141401896095745

Where do I go to claim my “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” shirt?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282141401896095745
> 
> Where do I go to claim my “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” shirt?



I’ll be selling them eventually. I will give you 40% off.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

pepperandchips said:


> I think I knew that and I don’t mean to single you out but I’m just SO frustrated with how Disney is handling this. 40% off to spend more is not enough of a gesture in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway clearly this thread has gotten me excitable enough that I need to log off for tonight. Sigh.



Im completely with you that the general way the AP holders have been dealt with here has been poor. I felt they were really good to package holders and regular ticket holders overall during this, with some communication issues but what else is new with them. Stark contrast with the APs.


----------



## Mit88

This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways


----------



## Jessica Geisler

constanze said:


> Do they have enough places where you can cool off and get water and hydrate?



if you ask the attendants working the quick service restaurants for ice water, they will let you proceed to a bay to pick up cups of water, you just won’t be ushered to a place to sit. We also stopped and ate bakery items & Starbucks back in the little alcove by the jewelry store. (We tried to time snack/drink breaks with rest breaks/don’t eat indoors) A man came back & was sitting on his phone with his mask pulled down and a PhotoPass cast member asked him very sternly to replace it. He pointed us out, and she goes “they’re eating.” and directed him to Tomorrowland terrace.


----------



## AmberMV

runjulesrun said:


> Yes, they gave 40% off but that is on new room rates that are higher than pre-covid. I heard there were AP rates out and looked to see if it would save me money off of the Sun & Fun rate I had booked for our late July trip. The 40% off AP rate only saved me $5 off of the Sun & Fun rate I booked in early June. I was hoping it would actually save me money.


I understand there could be scenarios like that...but even though I had no plans to stay at a Disney resort in September (as we have a stay in August already) and we are local-ish APs, I could. not. resist. the discount.  I got a 1 bedroom Villa at OKW for $309/night.  I really couldn't say no.  That price is amazing, no doubt.  So I guess in this situation, mileage may vary


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282141401896095745
> 
> Where do I go to claim my “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” shirt?



Sorry I scooped them all up.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Helvetica said:


> The horse is fine.
> 
> He got a little scared by the balloon and by the end of the video they calmed him down. In the comments, the author said that they walked the horse backstage with the balloon still attached. So he was able to figure out that balloons aren’t monsters on his own and he knows that he’s ok. It also makes sense that they’d wait to remove it so they can go somewhere there’s less commotion.
> 
> They probably let the horse sniff and check out the balloon after they got it off so he can see that it’s not dangerous. I mean, that’s what I would do. That’s what I did with the horse that got freaked out by an umbrella.


also guessing there was a report done animal group in charge of their animals. have also had injuries show up later. my guess they will be training all horses with balloons starting either today or tomorrow. because of my grandfather's eye sight problems all of our horses were trained with him falling under them even at a young age so yes it can be done but it is not a once and done thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> View attachment 508849



Glad at least one person got the reference


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways


Covid isn’t gone so I don’t see why this thread would be ending yet.


----------



## Jennasis

Betty Rohrer said:


> leg injury may not show or at least they would get off stage before checking. this comes from years of being asround horses



I am positive that horse will be 100% fine.  He will have been checked by their vet once off stage and is probably looking at a day or two of Bute at worst.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways


I vote it stays open until all the operational changes due to the pandemic are gone and the cruise lines resume.

plus...gotta best the credit card thread


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways



I thought the same thing the other day. 

Cue Dire Straits' Brothers in Arms, and a montage of this thread's ups and downs.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jessica Geisler said:


> if you ask the attendants working the quick service restaurants for ice water, they will let you proceed to a bay to pick up cups of water, you just won’t be ushered to a place to sit. We also stopped and ate bakery items & Starbucks back in the little alcove by the jewelry store. (We tried to time snack/drink breaks with rest breaks/don’t eat indoors) A man came back & was sitting on his phone with his mask pulled down and a PhotoPass cast member asked him very sternly to replace it. He pointed us out, and she goes “they’re eating.” and directed him to Tomorrowland terrace.


Ugh what a toddler move. Good for the CM.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jennasis said:


> I am positive that horse will be 100% fine.  He will have been checked by their vet once off stage and is probably looking at a day or two of Bute at worst.


was thinking about string caused cuts like paper cut which can cause damage not seen at first.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Covid isn’t gone so I don’t see why this thread would be ending yet.


True, WDW could always shut down again. 

*ducks* 


Kidding. Hopefully.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Where do I go to claim my “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” shirt?


They didn’t tell him the real party was at Stormalong.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

I am hooked on Matisse Thybulle’s Bubble vlog, wanna see all of them. «Maybe I’m supposed to use the lid as a spoon »


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways


Does it have to close?!  We can come up with new rumors to angst about.  They may not be true, but we can discuss them passionately...


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> True, WDW could always shut down again.
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> 
> Kidding. Hopefully.



“Its not too late to delay the reopening”.... of EPCOT and DHS


----------



## MrsBooch

Disdreamprincess said:


> I am hooked on Matisse Thybulle’s Bubble vlog, wanna see all of them. «Maybe I’m supposed to use the lid as a spoon »



I actually said “noooo” outloud during that part


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> They didn’t tell him the real party was at Stormalong.



Maybe they’re afraid of the fences


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> Where do I go to claim my “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” shirt?



Somebody needs to tell the DJ that's the "quiet" pool.

You will need to go to the back of the MK GS line.



AmberMV said:


> I understand there could be scenarios like that...but even though I had no plans to stay at a Disney resort in September (as we have a stay in August already) and we are local-ish APs, I could. not. resist. the discount.  I got a 1 bedroom Villa at OKW for $309/night.  I really couldn't say no.  That price is amazing, no doubt.  So I guess in this situation, mileage may vary



And that's where it stings a little bit.  I checked out some of those AP resort prices for August and they were SO good!  But I'm in the tri-state area and would have to quarantine both ways.  I can't lock myself in for 28 days total just for $300 a night at a deluxe!


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways


*
“I never had a group of friends before, I promise that I’ll make y’all proud.”





*


----------



## Marthasor

MrsBooch said:


> I actually said “noooo” outloud during that part



I laughed when he opened his door and found the plastic fork someone had anonymously left for him. 



Mit88 said:


> Maybe they’re afraid of the fences



They, like many on this board, found them unsightly and offensive, LOL!


----------



## Jennasis

Betty Rohrer said:


> was thinking about string caused cuts like paper cut which can cause damage not seen at first.



Me too. And again. A day or two of Bute a best.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Mit88 said:


> This thread’s imminent closure due to the parks being open is like high school graduation. Excited to move on to bigger and brighter things, but sad that we’re all going to go our separate ways



Covid could be in the first inning.   There is no reason to think that Disney dealing with covid is "mission accomplished" done deal.  close the thread up.

To the contrary - i think due to covid related budget cuts there will be lots to discuss in the future.  Covid is far from over


----------



## dancergirlsmom

hereforthechurros said:


> 't
> If my 60 year old mom wanted to tag along with us the answer would be NO.


Yikes, make me feel old.  I'm 60 going on 45 and going with my daughter in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Anna_Sh

dancergirlsmom said:


> Yikes, make me feel old.  I'm 60 going on 45 and going with my daughter in less than 2 weeks.


I hope you both have a great time!  My mom and I are going in August.  Disney is great for mother-daughter trips!


----------



## hereforthechurros

dancergirlsmom said:


> Yikes, make me feel old.  I'm 60 going on 45 and going with my daughter in less than 2 weeks.


Not claiming someone that’s 60 is old, just being cautious and following the stats. My mom has been WFH and completely avoiding public so I know she would never ask to go to wdw anyway


----------



## rabidstoat

iteachlit said:


> We arrived today. A few operational updates that I noticed:
> 
> Magical Express buses have a capacity of 19 guests. The buses are very slow to arrive.
> Mobile ordering seems to be the only option at times. Captain Cook’s had a cashier at lunch time, but not in the evening. I like charging meals to the room and paying the balance every few days. It would be nice to charge mobile orders to the room
> Temperature screening and security checks are in the GCH. The trip to MK was fast and easy.
> Some NBA players were arriving at the GF as we passed.
> The “cavalcade” at MK happen fairly often.
> Some of the Country Bears were on the balcony in Frontierland.
> We arrived just after 4 PM. Wait times were all posted as 5-25 minutes. We walked on pretty much everything we wanted.
> It’s hot. Masks make it hotter. Yowza!
> Baked goods and treats are very limited now.
> Menus are also limited.
> It’s is eerily empty. Very strange.
> Did I mention the heat?
> CMs are doing a great job.
> Ride vehicles are seated following social distancing guidelines.
> It is hot.
> 
> 
> I’ll try to answer any questions you may have.



Good information, but I'm a little unclear on the weather. Was it hot?


----------



## Raggou

T Minus 2 days until My Disney Trip. Been lurking instead of posting these days. Calmed down a tad after my multiple all-nighter reservation alerts lol. 

Lots of great info been posted the last few days. Personally excited for our all adult no kids VERY LOW WAIT TIMES!!!!! Trip!


----------



## birostick

Raggou said:


> T Minus 2 days until My Disney Trip. Been lurking instead of posting these days. Calmed down a tad after my multiple all-nighter reservation alerts lol.
> 
> Lots of great info been posted the last few days. Personally excited for our all adult no kids VERY LOW WAIT TIMES!!!!! Trip!



You will have a blast. When i was there for the AP preview on thursday @ AK there was maybe 5-10% kids there. It was amazing seeing so few kids. No meltdowns or any other kid crap.

Now that i say that, i am not anti kid but i do enjoy not having them around.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> <— my surprised face.
> 
> (Stupid) Disney guests will never change.


And it seems disney did nothing about it.

 <— my surprised face


----------



## PixarBall

Lmao


----------



## anthony2k7

dreamit said:


> I just received a voicemail message in my room at the Poly. Of note, resort watercraft will not be running tomorrow, which is different from today.


So maybe they will be running, if yesterday they said they would be but weren't!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I think at this time WDW has the right to remove anyone showing overt signs of illness.
> 
> Headaches are a different story.
> 
> At least for myself I would fully expect the burden of proving I did not have Covid to be my responsibility.


Its an interesting subject.

How far should Disney go? Should they be allowed back to their hotel room to quarantine or just asked to leave property entirely. If you allow them to stay to quarantine what if they then choose to leave their room and go to the pool - with no masks on.


----------



## CastAStone

PixarBall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282102554843742210
> Lmao


Lol. What an unforced error by Disney to put out a video _on Twitter_ celebrating reopening. Totally tone deaf. I know some people are excited but posting a video celebrating reopening on Twitter is like if Joey Chestnut screened the 4th of July hot dog eating contest at a PETA event. Wrong place and time - You’re just asking to get ripped apart.


----------



## dreamit

anthony2k7 said:


> So maybe they will be running, if yesterday they said they would be but weren't!


I don’t think they will be running today.. The last two nights I received a very detailed voice message about the following day’s transportation options for MK. The only difference between the two is that for 7/11 resort watercraft were running, but they’re not running today. We took the resort monorail yesterday. I am glad we did because they were doing the temp check before boarding and they had the walk-through security versus bag-check. (This is at the Poly.)


----------



## MrsBooch

birostick said:


> You will have a blast. When i was there for the AP preview on thursday @ AK there was maybe 5-10% kids there. It was amazing seeing so few kids. No meltdowns or any other kid crap.
> 
> Now that i say that, i am not anti kid but *i do enjoy not having them around. *



LOL - me too and i have one


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> Covid isn’t gone so I don’t see why this thread would be ending yet.


Awwww!  Rteetz wants us to stay!


----------



## crayon3448

Have there been any reports about the pools being busy in the evening or other parts of the day?

Do we think pool hours will be extended? We are at pop and I read the pool hours are 11-9. I wish we could swim in the morning with the kids before heading to a park because the kids are up early. Which resorts have 24 hour quiet pools- actually debating on calling to see if we can switch...honestly the pool is more important to the kids than the parks, especially since our neighborhood pool is not opening this summer.


----------



## yulilin3

In Deni's article she posted a pic of the hand washing stations that are scattered when a restroom is "far" away. I think they should be a different color, Y walked by them so many times until I finally noticed one


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *“I never had a group of friends before, I promise that I’ll make y’all proud.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Once again a reference where things didn't end great for the individual pictured


----------



## mrsap

yulilin3 said:


> In Deni's article she posted a pic of the hand washing stations that are scattered when a restroom is "far" away. I think they should be a different color, Y walked by them so many times until I finally noticed one
> View attachment 509001



I’ll admit, I looked at the picture before reading and was wondering what I was supposed to be looking at! I didn’t even notice the hand washing station!!


----------



## JM23457

dreamit said:


> We took the resort monorail yesterday. I am glad we did because they were doing the temp check before boarding and they had the walk-through security versus bag-check.


Just fyi they are doing walk-through security at the TTC, too.


----------



## OKWFan88

Disney here I come... four more hours and I’ll be there. Woohoooo


----------



## TheMaxRebo

From looking at Twitter, etc it looks like a lot more vloggers are going to AK today so I expect to see more footage of that park today


----------



## Disdreamprincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> From looking at Twitter, etc it looks like a lot more vloggers are going to AK today so I expect to see more footage of that park today


I am excited about Animal Kingdom too


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> In Deni's article she posted a pic of the hand washing stations that are scattered when a restroom is "far" away. I think they should be a different color, Y walked by them so many times until I finally noticed one
> View attachment 509001


Maybe that’s “go away” gray?


----------



## lluv3971

nkosiek said:


> I've only really seen them on Main Street the last two days. It seems as though some cast don't want to confront guests about masks. Was on Astro Orbiter around 5:45 and a whole family jumps off with none of them wearing masks yelling and screaming at each other. CM looks at them and just turns away. Sae same family esrlier in the day jusy chin strapping it with their masks.


Someone else on here suggested this so I will not take credit, but I think it would be a great idea to have a way to text guest services (or whoever) and let them know about people not following the rules. 

I think Disney needs to know what rules are being broken and how often, so they can make plans to mitigate the issue. Standing in line at Guest Services is not ideal from a safety standpoint, so there needs to be another way of communicating besides Tweeting.


----------



## yulilin3

excited to be going tomorrow to Hollywood studios, a dear friend (we met during Star Wars Weekends) invited me, that is my absolute favorite park so it'll be extra emotional for me.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> In Deni's article she posted a pic of the hand washing stations that are scattered when a restroom is "far" away. I think they should be a different color, Y walked by them so many times until I finally noticed one
> View attachment 509001


I’m guessing Disney probably is renting these from a Porta-Potty company or bought a bunch of them last minute from a similar company and didn’t have a chance to pick the color. This is the most frequent color these come in (I think I’ve only seen them come in a dark green and perhaps a dark brown as well).

Disney would be wise to make some colorful, large signage to go near them to attract peoples attention to them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> excited too be going tomorrow to Hollywood studios, a dear friend (we met during Star Wars Weekends) invited me, that is my absolute favorite park so it'll be extra emotional for me.



And I am sure we will all have about 12 parsecs worth of questions about how Rise works


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing Disney probably is renting these from a Porta-Potty company or bought a bunch of them last minute from a similar company and didn’t have a chance to pick the color. This is the most frequent color these come in (I think I’ve only seen them come in a dark green and perhaps a dark brown as well).
> 
> Disney would be wise to make some colorful, large signage to go near them to attract peoples attention to them.


exactly. Yeah these were actually put out before the closure, like the last week of operations I started seeing them at all the parks, but yeah, spray a fun, bright design on them


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I am sure we will all have about 12 parsecs worth of questions about how Rise works


lol, not sure if RotR will actually be open for CM previews but we will find out tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing Disney probably is renting these from a Porta-Potty company or bought a bunch of them last minute from a similar company and didn’t have a chance to pick the color. This is the most frequent color these come in (I think I’ve only seen them come in a dark green and perhaps a dark brown as well).
> 
> Disney would be wise to make some colorful, large signage to go near them to attract peoples attention to them.



That was my thought too - rather than worry about themeing the actual wash stations, have in theme "and hard to miss" signage directing people there.  Could have info on those signs about benefit is of washing often, etc (e.g., try to guilt people into using them)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing Disney probably is renting these from a Porta-Potty company or bought a bunch of them last minute from a similar company and didn’t have a chance to pick the color. This is the most frequent color these come in (I think I’ve only seen them come in a dark green and perhaps a dark brown as well).
> 
> Disney would be wise to make some colorful, large signage to go near them to attract peoples attention to them.



I agree - they are probably renting these, but I wouldn’t be surprised if down the line they put in some more themed hand washing stations. I think they’ll be necessary for a long time - probably even permanently. I think this is a “for now” solution.


----------



## JM23457

lluv3971 said:


> Someone else on here suggested this so I will not take credit, but I think it would be a great idea to have a way to text guest services (or whoever) and let them know about people not following the rules.


Encouraging guests to report on each other. No. Please, no.


----------



## lluv3971

JM23457 said:


> Encouraging guests to report on each other. No. Please, no.


Haha, I understand that perspective, too. It's not ideal. 

You wouldn't necessarily have to "tattle" on a specific guest. There probably isn't a way for WDW to respond quickly enough to even find the offending party. 

But, I do think they need to know numbers. They need to know when and where guests are breaking the rules so that they can find patterns and hopefully respond with new and/or increased tactics to aid in compliance.


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> lol, not sure if RotR will actually be open for CM previews but we will find out tomorrow.



Someone posted in another group that they got an email saying it would be. I know CMs have been spreading the info it would be closed, but that was based on wording in a previous email that did not say that. It just said that there would be a separate CM event for everyone to get to ride it. This is because obviously not all CMs were able to get a cast preview for DHS. So while it’s possible it will be closed, I think they were just letting everyone know some more pixie dust was coming there way. Hope you have fun!


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Anna_Sh said:


> Maybe that’s “go away” gray?


WTFU gray

*wash


----------



## MickeyWaffles

lluv3971 said:


> Someone else on here suggested this so I will not take credit, but I think it would be a great idea to have a way to text guest services (or whoever) and let them know about people not following the rules.



They’d have to dedicate an enormous amount of resources to respond and follow up on all of them, and deal with the joke/fake texts too. You’d have people complaining about absolutely everything via text.

Also there’s no way Disney will encourage guests to report each other. They want people to think they are on it without their help.


----------



## cakebaker

lluv3971 said:


> Someone else on here suggested this so I will not take credit, but I think it would be a great idea to have a way to text guest services (or whoever) and let them know about people not following the rules.
> 
> I think Disney needs to know what rules are being broken and how often, so they can make plans to mitigate the issue. Standing in line at Guest Services is not ideal from a safety standpoint, so there needs to be another way of communicating besides Tweeting.



 This is a perfectly awful idea. First off, I’m not taking time out of my visit to report on guest behavior for Disney. That’s a paid position and a job I don’t want. 

But think about it, they’re going to be swamped with hundreds of texts constantly. What would you have them do? Track down every guest another guest deemed to be in violation?


----------



## Leigh L

Raggou said:


> T Minus 2 days until My Disney Trip. Been lurking instead of posting these days. Calmed down a tad after my multiple all-nighter reservation alerts lol.


Needed some sleep, eh?   
Have a great trip!!


----------



## lluv3971

MickeyWaffles said:


> They’d have to dedicate an enormous amount of resources to respond and follow up on all of them, and deal with the joke/fake texts too. You’d have people complaining about absolutely everything via text.
> 
> Also there’s no way Disney will encourage guests to report each other. They want people to think they are on it without their help.





MickeyWaffles said:


> They’d have to dedicate an enormous amount of resources to respond and follow up on all of them, and deal with the joke/fake texts too. You’d have people complaining about absolutely everything via text.
> 
> Also there’s no way Disney will encourage guests to report each other. They want people to think they are on it without their help.



Yeah, I get that. I was thinking of it more of as a way to gather data, than to "tattle", but you are right about what you said.

I wonder what other alternatives there could be.

Obviously, there are some people who are not following the rules, and I feel like management needs to know about it so they can identify the issues and problem solve. CMs can't be everywhere, so I would like to see some kind of system for collecting data, even if that is just an optional survey that they send out after your park visit.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

There was talk back when the relaxation zones were announced that those who refused compliance would be sent to them by CM or security. Wonder if that has actually been practice.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282303848430948355


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> From looking at Twitter, etc it looks like a lot more vloggers are going to AK today so I expect to see more footage of that park today


And I guess more people in general in AK today.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282303848430948355


Looks like mask are required on safari? I'm pleased they saw sense on this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JM23457 said:


> Encouraging guests to report on each other. No. Please, no.



I suggested it when someone brought up being stuck in a queue with people moving their masks down. I think a “tattle” line is a better alternative than guests confronting each other over what is an already incredibly emotionally charged issue, especially in a place like a queue where you can’t as easily leave or find a CM to alert.

There are issues for sure, but this is how guest issues are handled at NHL games here. They have a line to guest services to text if there are issues in their section, because worse than guests having the ability to tell on each other is guests actually confronting each other.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

yulilin3 said:


> excited to be going tomorrow to Hollywood studios, a dear friend (we met during Star Wars Weekends) invited me, that is my absolute favorite park so it'll be extra emotional for me.



Will you be live streaming tomorrow?  I have enjoyed your other streams.


----------



## Yooperroo

Anyone know why splash is down? I saw it went down shortly before closing last night and it hasn't opened yet this morning.


----------



## rteetz

Yooperroo said:


> Anyone know why splash is down? I saw it went down shortly before closing last night and it hasn't opened yet this morning.


It was evacuated at one point yesterday I believe.


----------



## chicagoshannon

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like mask are required on safari? I'm pleased they saw sense on this.


I noticed that on a couple of Vlogs I watched yeterday.  I don't think the no mask thing lasted past CM preview.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282309244763680768


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282308417370103811


----------



## Miffy

@rteetz--Thanks so so much for the video of KS giraffes.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282306677111488515


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> I noticed that on a couple of Vlogs I watched yeterday.  I don't think the no mask thing lasted past CM preview.



Not too surprised. Even if there was no issue with it, better to stay consistent and across all attractions.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282310507639308288


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> And it seems disney did nothing about it.
> 
> <— my surprised face


We were promised by insiders that Disney was going to be cracking down like never before. Hope we start to see that regularly. I personally feel they could be doing more, like staggered arrival times.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282314229966667777


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> We were promised by insiders that Disney was going to be cracking down like never before. Hope we start to see that regularly. I personally feel they could be doing more, like staggered arrival times.



Looks like the biggest problem that came out of yesterday was the guest services line, and that was so large because of an unexpected issue.

Am I wrong in thinking the actual process of entering the park was fine, and the way they slow people with parking lot entry, no trams, and later arrivals of Disney transport was enough? Might self regulate even more once it gets out that the crowds were much heavier earlier in the day and then tapered off.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282315549024845825


----------



## anthony2k7

Anyone know if the "allergy" woman has appeared in AK yet today?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282314229966667777



My favorite park. It's calling me, but unfortunately I can't answer right now.   

See ya next year AK!!!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Looks like the biggest problem that came out of yesterday was the guest services line, and that was so large because of an unexpected issue.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking the actual process of entering the park was fine, and the way they slow people with parking lot entry, no trams, and later arrivals of Disney transport was enough? Might self regulate even more once it gets out that the crowds were much heavier earlier in the day and then tapered off.



I find the staggered parking as a more than sufficient way to stagger entrance times. You cant really have actual staggered entrance times with the limited park hours, if you start doing that and people arent allowed into MK until noon or 1 in the afternoon, people are going to be angry


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> Anyone know if the "allergy" woman has appeared in AK yet today?



I’m sure DFB has people on Allergy Lady search duty today.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> I find the staggered parking as a more than sufficient way to stagger entrance times. You cant really have actual staggered entrance times with the limited park hours, if you start doing that and people arent allowed into MK until noon or 1 in the afternoon, people are going to be angry


Not ideal for sure, and agreed the guest services line seemed to be the issue yesterday, but most people arriving at once is going to cause issues and backups that could be avoided as time goes on.

Nice avatar btw.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I suggested it when someone brought up being stuck in a queue with people moving their masks down. I think a “tattle” line is a better alternative than guests confronting each other over what is an already incredibly emotionally charged issue, especially in a place like a queue where you can’t as easily leave or find a CM to alert.
> 
> There are issues for sure, but this is how guest issues are handled at NHL games here. They have a line to guest services to text if there are issues in their section, because worse than guests having the ability to tell on each other is guests actually confronting each other.


We have it at Red Sox games here as well.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Has anyone noticed the "FP subject to availability" notes on splash mountain and Everest in MDE? Has this already been discussed?


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Not ideal for sure, and agreed the guest services line seemed to be the issue yesterday, but most people arriving at once is going to cause issues and backups that could be avoided as time goes on.



But they’re not really all arriving at once. They’re allowing groups to park, get out of their car and head to the transportation of their choice, then allowing the next group to park and so on. As far as I’ve seen its not a free for all in the parking lots


----------



## wombat_5606

Mit88 said:


> I find the staggered parking as a more than sufficient way to stagger entrance times. You cant really have actual staggered entrance times with the limited park hours, if you start doing that and people arent allowed into MK until noon or 1 in the afternoon, people are going to be angry



@DGsAtBLT was saying that people themselves might self-regulate the time they arrive since the park cleared out later in the afternoon.

Couple of things though, it rained yesterday, so that may have impacted people leaving earlier. The second, maybe yesterday wasn't a good indicator of crowd either. I think there could have been a few vloggers and shoppers that showed up early and then left.

I do know that if I were going, after seeing yesterday, it would make me wait to go later in the afternoon, rather than at opening. Less time in the park wouldn't bother me, if I still had time to ride what I wanted.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> But they’re not really all arriving at once. They’re allowing groups to park, get out of their car and head to the transportation of their choice, then allowing the next group to park and so on. As far as I’ve seen its not a free for all in the parking lots


Funny I’m more focused on buses and monorail arriving and letting off vs.TTC guests


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282309885749800961


----------



## hereforthechurros

KBoopaloo said:


> We have it at Red Sox games here as well.


NFL does it as well.


----------



## Mit88

wombat_5606 said:


> @DGsAtBLT was saying that people themselves might self-regulate the time they arrive since the park cleared out later in the afternoon.
> 
> Couple of things though, it rained yesterday, so that may have impacted people leaving earlier. The second, maybe yesterday wasn't a good indicator of crowd either. I think there could have been a few vloggers and shoppers that showed up early and then left.
> 
> I do know that if I were going, after seeing yesterday, it would make me wait to go later in the afternoon, rather than at opening. Less time in the park wouldn't bother me, if I still had time to ride what I wanted.



But not everyone is in tune with the information that we see that lines arent long and you can do and ride pretty much everything you want in a single day. Most of the general population probably thinks major attractions are still 60-120 min waits. It will take a while before people realize that the lines arent going to be long. Its easy to assume that everyone knows the goings on at the parks, but there are a lot of people that dont hang out on Disney forums


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Funny I’m more focused on buses and monorail arriving and letting off vs.TTC guests



Buses and Monorails aren’t holding many people, and the buses aren’t running as much as they were prior to the shut down, so you’re not going to see bus after bus after bus arriving at the same time.


----------



## wombat_5606

Mit88 said:


> But not everyone is in tune with the information that we see that lines arent long and you can do and ride pretty much everything you want in a single day. Most of the general population probably thinks major attractions are still 60-120 min waits. It will take a while before people realize that the lines arent going to be long. Its easy to assume that everyone knows the goings on at the parks, but there are a lot of people that dont hang out on Disney forums



I know not everyone is a DISer, but I can't imagine that anyone that is planning on going to Disney isn't watching what is happening either on social media or the news.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

wombat_5606 said:


> I know not everyone is a DISer, but I can't imagine that anyone that is planning on going to Disney isn't watching what is happening either on social media or the news.



Major things get out to enough people to be impactful. I would guess the current crowd is skewed more towards knowledgeable and up to date Disney fans as well given all the circumstances.

RotR crowds knew when to arrive, even when it was insanely early and hours before Disney’s published times, for example.


----------



## yulilin3

dancergirlsmom said:


> Will you be live streaming tomorrow?  I have enjoyed your other streams.


Yes of course


----------



## AmberMV

The moment I opened my eyes this morning I had a fleeting panic that FastPass would become available, but be a paid fastpass for day/AP guests and free (in tiers) for resort guests (Value get 3, Mod get 4, Deluxe get 5) as a way for Disney to start recouping some money by encouraging resort guests.

And right after that thought, I realized I have a problem when Disney FP+ speculation is my first thought the second I wake up


----------



## KBoopaloo

Saw a tweet from the place we don’t mention that cast members are being offered a 60% resort discount for some July and August nights and most of September. Not sure how that differs from usual CM discounts this time of year or not but it seemed worth mentioning.


----------



## Pdollar88

I wish I knew how having the parks open will effect Disney’s bottom line. I get nervous with people saying Disney can’t go on like this. Is there a report or indicator I should be looking at?


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> Lol. What an unforced error by Disney to put out a video _on Twitter_ celebrating reopening. Totally tone deaf. I know some people are excited but posting a video celebrating reopening on Twitter is like if Joey Chestnut screened the 4th of July hot dog eating contest at a PETA event. Wrong place and time - You’re just asking to get ripped apart.


It doesn’t matter what they do.  The people that don’t want them open are going to be angry about the opening no matter what.  Disney can’t worry about that group’s reaction to their opening.  That market is gone for the foreseeable future. Not releasing this video on Twitter wouldn’t have changed that.  

Disney is a business that desperately needs to generate revenue and they have to market their product to people that would be willing to come.  Twitter’s set up means that the vast majority of people that Disney is targeting on Twitter will never see the negative reaction to this video.  People create their own echo chambers on Twitter and tend to only see things that reinforce their already held views.  So the original video will be an effective marketing item with the group Disney is targeting.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Pdollar88 said:


> I wish I knew how having the parks open will effect Disney’s bottom line. I get nervous with people saying Disney can’t go on like this. Is there a report or indicator I should be looking at?


having the parks open is causing them to lose less money than having them closed, and the NBA deal is undoubtedly helping.


----------



## Brianstl

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Awwww!  Rteetz wants us to stay!


He doesn’t want this thread to end until he has perfected the art of killing off topic posts.  He is almost ninja like at this point.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> It doesn’t matter what they do.  The people that don’t want them open are going to be angry about the opening no matter what.  Disney can’t worry about that group’s reaction to their opening.  That market is gone for the foreseeable future. Not releasing this video on Twitter wouldn’t have changed that.
> 
> Disney is a business that desperately needs to generate revenue and they have to market their product to people that would be willing to come.  Twitter’s set up means that the vast majority of people that Disney is targeting on Twitter will never see the negative reaction to this video.  People create their own echo chambers on Twitter and tend to only see things that reinforce their already held views.  So the original video will be an effective marketing item with the group Disney is targeting.




75% of the people I see criticizing the opening on twitter dont know the difference between Disneyland, and Disney World, so its really difficult to take their opinions very seriously.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> From looking at Twitter, etc it looks like a lot more vloggers are going to AK today so I expect to see more footage of that park today


Hopefully minus one group of bloggers.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## anthony2k7

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> *having the parks open is causing them to lose less money than having them closed, *and the NBA deal is undoubtedly helping.


How do you know that for sure?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> He doesn’t want this thread to end until he has perfected the art of killing off topic posts.  He is almost ninja like at this point.


He’s gotta hit that 5M views mark.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> having the parks open is causing them to lose less money than having them closed, and the NBA deal is undoubtedly helping.



NBA deal helping for sure. It would be interesting to see how the actual numbers are comparing to what they had thought they’d bring in by opening. Multiple little “clues” pointing to numbers possibly being lower than expected for the time being, and I would guess a much larger than normal number of guests are passholders right now so the ticket money (and resort, and restaurant, and even merch money) may not be coming in like they expected it too.

The parks division may be kept afloat by Brer plushie sales right now.


----------



## Mit88

anthony2k7 said:


> How do you know that for sure?



The people shopping at the Splash Mountain store alone is making them a ton of money. Its not necessarily the amount of people in the parks thats going to make them money, its the merch, food, drinks thats keeping them closer to the operations cost


----------



## Brianstl

WonderlandisReality said:


> There was talk back when the relaxation zones were announced that those who refused compliance would be sent to them by CM or security. Wonder if that has actually been practice.


According to a post in this thread yesterday a CM did exactly this yesterday.


----------



## KayMichigan

Do we know what the attendance level was like at MK yesterday? Did they hit their limit?

It seems to me that it was way below the limit. The place looked almost deserted at times on the vlogs.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KayMichigan said:


> Do we know what the attendance level was like at MK yesterday? Did they hit their limit?
> 
> It seems to me that it was way below the limit. The place looked almost deserted at times on the vlogs.



I think there was still available space provided you were not an AP without a resort reservation.


----------



## CastAStone

KayMichigan said:


> Do we know what the attendance level was like at MK yesterday? Did they hit their limit?
> 
> It seems to me that it was way below the limit. The place looked almost deserted at times on the vlogs.


They had reservations available all day, so they didn’t hit their limit.

Which is a pretty clear sign that they won’t for the foreseeable future, when it’s not opening day and they have twice as many parks open.


----------



## Mit88

KayMichigan said:


> Do we know what the attendance level was like at MK yesterday? Did they hit their limit?
> 
> It seems to me that it was way below the limit. The place looked almost deserted at times on the vlogs.



They probably wont hit their limit until DHS opens. Theres a lot of people waiting to see how the reopening goes before they head back to the parks. You probably wont see MK fill up for at least a few weeks, if not towards Sept/Oct


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282327141858922497


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282327141858922497


I hope that plexi is screwed in tight. 

Is this new? I don’t remember people mentioning it yesterday.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> They probably wont hit their limit until DHS opens. Theres a lot of people waiting to see how the reopening goes before they head back to the parks. You probably wont see MK fill up for at least a few weeks, if not towards Sept/Oct


I actually think that the circulation of pictures of empty parks will entice people to schedule visits to come sooner because they feel it's "safer" with the parks being empty-ish.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

KBoopaloo said:


> I hope that plexus is screwed in tight.
> 
> Is this new? I don’t remember people mentioning it yesterday.



I was wondering that too. Might be new? Dinosaur had relative long waits compared to the other AK attractions, maybe they feel it’s more efficient to allow more people per vehicle.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> But not everyone is in tune with the information that we see that lines arent long and you can do and ride pretty much everything you want in a single day. Most of the general population probably thinks major attractions are still 60-120 min waits. It will take a while before people realize that the lines arent going to be long. Its easy to assume that everyone knows the goings on at the parks, but there are a lot of people that dont hang out on Disney forums


Even many of those that know the lines are short can’t convince themselves it will last.  They have just trained themselves for so long to plan for a WDW nothing like the one we will have for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rteetz

KBoopaloo said:


> I hope that plexus is screwed in tight.
> 
> Is this new? I don’t remember people mentioning it yesterday.


I believe it was there for AP previews if not CM previews as well.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282330373305884672


----------



## everreal15

lluv3971 said:


> Haha, I understand that perspective, too. It's not ideal.
> 
> You wouldn't necessarily have to "tattle" on a specific guest. There probably isn't a way for WDW to respond quickly enough to even find the offending party.
> 
> But, I do think they need to know numbers. They need to know when and where guests are breaking the rules so that they can find patterns and hopefully respond with new and/or increased tactics to aid in compliance.



This type of system would be abused. Too many people want to have Disney fail or want them closed during the pandemic or just are just bored and destructive and they would find a way to spam report.

The actual legitimate feedback would lost amidst the spam that they would be getting. And even if they had a system where you needed to be in the park to use this, I still think it would be abused by some. Which is sad.

And I also don’t think this is something any company really want to have their guests do.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282330101166886912


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282330373305884672



Oh my god. I'd be jumping and waving at them like a fool!

My SO just said he will have to socially distance from me.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282325322336276480


Tom Bricker is really going to enjoy the photo opportunities over the next several months.


----------



## xuxa777

The problem with the tattle line vs the major sports NFL MLB is the people remain in the same spot at those events, their seats, at the parks they don’t, if you are in a place where you are in the same spots for for a while,  ie lines there are cast members always nearby to address your concerns


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Oh my god. I'd be jumping and waving at them like a fool!
> 
> My SO just said he will have to socially distance from me.



Looks like we all need to go to the parks together so we can sob and act like children to our hearts content without judgment (from our families)


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282330373305884672


If there was a way I could get paid what I do for a living driving a boat around like that I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jd2020

Just had email from Disney in response to my request  for additional park ticket for my granddaughter who turned  3 since our original booking as the UK site is still only allowing 2021 bookings and we are hopefully traveling in November. Mail gives link to purchasing tickets which only takes me back to the UK site so no help. Interestingly mail talks of selecting park hopper ticket, obviously this is a standard out of date reply seems they can't be bothered to actually read people's enquires or update there reply. Just spoke to someone who was unaware of UK web site limitations and have now been cut off. Obviously not very happy


----------



## BrianR

Ben Simmons fishing at the Grand Floridian dock (and failing to gracefully put the fish back in the pool) is the Disney NBA bubble fun I'm looking for:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282085234096222209


----------



## SirDuff

lluv3971 said:


> Haha, I understand that perspective, too. It's not ideal.
> 
> You wouldn't necessarily have to "tattle" on a specific guest. There probably isn't a way for WDW to respond quickly enough to even find the offending party.
> 
> But, I do think they need to know numbers. They need to know when and where guests are breaking the rules so that they can find patterns and hopefully respond with new and/or increased tactics to aid in compliance.



This only covers distancing and it is being advertised as being helpful for guests to track themselves, but the Europa Park "Distance Radar" app, would allow Europa Park to see if there are specific places where social distancing seems problematic.

Of course, it is dependent on most people using the app.

https://www.europapark.de/en/new-distance-radar


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> The people shopping at the Splash Mountain store alone is making them a ton of money. Its not necessarily the amount of people in the parks thats going to make them money, its the merch, food, drinks thats keeping them closer to the operations cost


Sure merch and food and drink sales are helping. But somewhere disney has a spreadsheet with a model on expected number of guests (inc their merch and food purchases) vs that magical "positive contribution" number.

Without knowing how far off guest numbers are from their estimate we have no way of knowing how close + or - they are from the equally unknown positive contribution number.

But I think we can be fairly sure now that attendance is quite a way off what disney expected.


----------



## AmberMV

FYI:


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Yooperroo said:


> Anyone know why splash is down? I saw it went down shortly before closing last night and it hasn't opened yet this morning.



Not sure about today, people on Twitter last evening around 5pm ish were reporting several attractions were down due to lightening and storms in the area.  Ryan was correct, there was an evacuation on Splash yesterday as well.. a few were posting video from the top of the ride peeking out to the castle - waiting for evacuation assistance.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> I actually think that the circulation of pictures of empty parks will entice people to schedule visits to come sooner because they feel it's "safer" with the parks being empty-ish.


Disagree. I think bookings will be way way down until FL numbers drop. Far too much uncertainty and news of travel companies taking far too long to pay back cancellation money right now to commit disney kinda money.

Also, doesnt matter what wdw looks like right now or what deals disney puts on, most international travellers simply cannot travel.


----------



## Spridell

AmberMV said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 509112



Dont want to talk about this too much and get off topic, but, these numbers that came out today for Florida is actually GOOD NEWS! 

Deaths way down from previous couple of days

lowest postivity rate for the state in weeks

Orange county with the lowest positvity rate also in weeks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 509112


holy moly that's a lot of tests in a day!


----------



## LSUmiss

runjulesrun said:


> Yes, they gave 40% off but that is on new room rates that are higher than pre-covid. I heard there were AP rates out and looked to see if it would save me money off of the Sun & Fun rate I had booked for our late July trip. The 40% off AP rate only saved me $5 off of the Sun & Fun rate I booked in early June. I was hoping it would actually save me money.


It saved me $1270  from the sun & fun rate on boulder ridge.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> FYI:
> View attachment 509112


That is three days in a row of a declining first time positive test rate now.  Also, 142,981 is just a massive amount of tests results to come back in one day.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> I believe it was there for AP previews if not CM previews as well.


I think you're thinking of Kilimanjaro Safaris, which has had the dividers since CM previews. Dinosaur had no plexiglass duing CM and AP previews IIRC, and was reportedly loading only one party per vehicle at one point, resulting in the long wait times that were seen.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Brianstl said:


> That is three days in a row of a declining first time positive test rate now.  Also, 142,981 is just a massive amount of tests results to come back in one day.


The positivity rate is 11.25% for that huge amount of results.  Florida hasn’t been that low in weeks.


----------



## rteetz

SMRT-1 said:


> I think you're thinking of Kilimanjaro Safaris, which has had the dividers since CM previews. Dinosaur had no plexiglass duing CM and AP previews IIRC, and was reportedly loading only one party per vehicle at one point, resulting in the long wait times that were seen.


No I specifically remember mention of plexiglass on Dinosaur but maybe that was just yesterday.


----------



## anthony2k7

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The positivity rate is 11.25% for that huge amount of results.  Florida hasn’t been that low in weeks.



True. But do we know how long they are taking to process tests now?


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The positivity rate is 11.25% for that huge amount of results.  Florida hasn’t been that low in weeks.


right although on the surface the big number looks scary today's numbers are actually really good for Florida and Orange County


----------



## Janet McDonald

Brianstl said:


> That is three days in a row of a declining first time positive test rate now.  Also, 142,981 is just a massive amount of tests results to come back in one day.


Holy crap how did they go from testing approx 40,000 a day to 140,000  are they doing that every day???


----------



## Jothmas

I think reporting problems, procedures that aren’t working properly, is very important customer feedback. If it ends up having ramifications, sometimes it needs to.


----------



## Brianstl

Janet McDonald said:


> Holy crap how did they go from testing approx 40,000 a day to 140,000  are they doing that every day???


My guess is something was causing a back up at one of the big labs, that got fixed and we end up with this big dump of results.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The positivity rate is 11.25% for that huge amount of results.  Florida hasn’t been that low in weeks.



Wow that amount of tests in one day is HUGE. NYC has never even went that high in one day of testing


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> How do you know that for sure?


That was their rationale for reopening, and it was stated in May by Chapek in an audio interview.


----------



## Wreckem

Spridell said:


> right although on the surface the big number looks scary today's numbers are actually really good for Florida and Orange County



It still shows they have an uncontrolled outbreak with nothing slowing it down. Single day cases or positivity are meaningless because they bounce around so much. The average trend for both are still showing upwards which means Florida is yet to peak which means it will continue to get worse.

It also shows their testing is failing because these are backlogged test results. Every single time Florida does a massive dump of backlogged tests it’s positivity sinks. Then it shoots Right back up.


----------



## anthony2k7

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Wow that amount of tests in one day is HUGE. NYC has never even went that high in one day of testing


I doubt they took anywhere near that number of tests in one day. They got the results, but the tests may have been taken days ago.


----------



## Jennasis

Watching all these vloggers get back in the park and seeing them get all teary eyed and choked up about finally getting back in, and all I can think is, NOW THEY KNOW HOW I FEEL EVERY TIME I GO ON VACATION LOL!


----------



## anthony2k7

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That was their rationale for reopening, and it was stated in May by Chapek in an audio interview.


You missed my point. I know that was the intention, but that assumption was based on x guests through the gates. It now seems that x was perhaps overly optimistic.


----------



## Jothmas

AmberMV said:


> I actually think that the circulation of pictures of empty parks will entice people to schedule visits to come sooner because they feel it's "safer" with the parks being empty-ish.


Definitely.  There are people who haven’t been back for a while because of the normal crowds and the current situation will entice them to come. Also, it’s enticing to regular repeat guests to come now and experience a Disney vacation like no other.


----------



## Brianstl

Wreckem said:


> It still shows they have an uncontrolled outbreak with nothing slowing it down. Single day cases or positivity are meaningless because they bounce around so much. The average trend for both are still showing upwards which means Florida is yet to peak which means it will continue to get worse.


This was the third day in a row with a drop in positivity rate.  This will also mean that that the seven day rolling average is now declining.  

Florida still has work to do, but this is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> That was their rationale for reopening, and it was stated in May by Chapek in an audio interview.


Yes Disney has openly said they wouldn’t open a park unless if they lost more to do so. So even at this light capacity and everything along with that they are losing less than they would be before.


----------



## anthony2k7

Wreckem said:


> It still shows they have an uncontrolled outbreak with nothing slowing it down. Single day cases or positivity are meaningless because they bounce around so much. The average trend for both are still showing upwards which means Florida is yet to peak which means it will continue to get worse.
> 
> It also shows their testing is failing because these are backlogged test results. Every single time Florida does a massive dump of backlogged tests it’s positivity sinks. Then it shoots Right back up.


Exactly. Iv seen reports of tests taking anywhere from 5 days to more than 14! Even 5 days makes the test fairly pointless.


----------



## Brianstl

Splash is running again.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Yes Disney has openly said they wouldn’t open a park unless if they lost more to do so. So even at this light capacity and everything along with that they are losing less than they would be before.


No, you do not know that for sure unless you have contacts in disney finance.

All we know is that if they had hit their expected attendance they would have been losing less than they were before. We don't know how far off they are from actual attendance vs expected.


----------



## LSUmiss

OKWFan88 said:


> Disney here I come... four more hours and I’ll be there. Woohoooo


Same here! About 4 hours left too!


----------



## TropicalDIS

Saw on FB a video of somebody in the Briar patch at MK today, and were being told that there is no Splash merch in the warehouse, and that space in the store will be used to sell other merch which is non Splash.

anybody at MK confirm?

EDIT: Appears this may be incorrect. Shipment coming mid-week.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282327141858922497


In addition to the concerns others posters mentioned about the dividers holding up to the rough ride of Dinosaur, I'm wondering how well they'll work on a dark ride, and if there will be reflections.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> No, you do not know that for sure unless you have contacts in disney finance.
> 
> All we know is that if they had hit their expected attendance they would have been losing less than they were before. We don't know how far off they are from actual attendance vs expected.


Why would Disney lie about that? They openly said such in their last earnings report. It makes no sense for disney to open or stay open if they are losing more than they were staying closed.


----------



## rteetz

Guest services update. While there were no major lines this morning Disney has now put down a long stretch of distancing markers at the MK guest services area to hopefully fix any future occurrences based on what happened yesterday.


----------



## wareagle57

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282306677111488515



I thought it was pretty strange they weren’t requiring them in the first place. I get the thought behind it, that you’re outside and you have screens separating you, and it’s a long hot ride. But it just seemed like a bad idea. There are other rides that make way more sense to be able to do it on.


----------



## FortFriend

Looks like the menu is up for Epcot's Food and Wine!   

(Still a newbie so it wont let me post a live link )


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Why would Disney lie about that? They openly said such in their last earnings report. It makes no sense for disney to open or stay open if they are losing more than they were staying closed.


Missing my point completely! I didnt say disney lied at all.

Forecast vs actuals. Pretty basics of running a business.


----------



## mmackeymouse

wareagle57 said:


> I thought it was pretty strange they weren’t requiring them in the first place. I get the thought behind it, that you’re outside and you have screens separating you, and it’s a long hot ride. But it just seemed like a bad idea. There are other rides that make way more sense to be able to do it on.



I had actually wondered if it was so to not scare/spook/freak out the animals. If they look over and can't see the human's faces, I'd have to imagine they wouldn't know what's going on, and it may agitate them. 

I'm guessing that's not the case though, since they are back to masks.


----------



## koszmok

Jd2020 said:


> Just had email from Disney in response to my request  for additional park ticket for my granddaughter who turned  3 since our original booking as the UK site is still only allowing 2021 bookings and we are hopefully traveling in November. Mail gives link to purchasing tickets which only takes me back to the UK site so no help. Interestingly mail talks of selecting park hopper ticket, obviously this is a standard out of date reply seems they can't be bothered to actually read people's enquires or update there reply. Just spoke to someone who was unaware of UK web site limitations and have now been cut off. Obviously not very happy



Depending on how many days you`d go .... you can buy ticket only on the phone through the US phone number. I think. Or even on the website If you can choose the US version
I know for sure it`d be more expensive though...

BUT! If you end up not going due that US won`t let people in who were in UK physically 14 days before entering US you would loose your ticket ( I mean no refund I guess)

 If UK website would start to sell ticket again and you can`t get into US because of the above mentioned reason I guess you`d be refunded.

I know that UK website started to sell the 2021 holidays with a couple of day delays than the US website so still might be hope...

Personally I won`t see them to start to sell tickets/holiday for 2020 again in UK website until UK guest would let in to US arriving directly from UK.


At this point I`m so desperate and frustrated why won`t US let us in despite our numbers being much more encouraging than US numbers (I too live in UK)  to started to play the lottery hoping to win enough money to go in a country to quarantine for 15 days previously  entering the US .... not too many country is on the banned list and according to the US embassy`s website UK citizens would be allowed in arriving from not banned country If they spend there more than 14 days prior.  I`d be happy to do the quarantine... 

I know it`s politics and until there are travel restrictions within the US basically we don`t have any chance 



I know I`m crazy but I really really want to go


----------



## AmberMV

Wreckem said:


> It still shows they have an uncontrolled outbreak with nothing slowing it down. Single day cases or positivity are meaningless because they bounce around so much. The average trend for both are still showing upwards which means Florida is yet to peak which means it will continue to get worse.
> 
> It also shows their testing is failing because these are backlogged test results. Every single time Florida does a massive dump of backlogged tests it’s positivity sinks. Then it shoots Right back up.


Florida has been open for 2 months now.  The bottom line is that no other state is going to experience the devastation that NY did.  Why?  We don't know.  But if we were going to see it 8 weeks open would have seen it.


----------



## marinejjh

AmberMV said:


> Florida has been open for 2 months now.  The bottom line is that no other state is going to experience the devastation that NY did.  Why?  We don't know.  But if we were going to see it 8 weeks open would have seen it.


Except South Carolina. They are close to shutting the state down. I'm pretty sure Disney will treat SC the same as the tri state area for quarantine requirements.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Florida has been open for 2 months now.  The bottom line is that no other state is going to experience the devastation that NY did.  Why?  We don't know.  But if we were going to see it 8 weeks open would have seen it.


Wait a bit longer.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Guest services update. While there were no major lines this morning Disney has now put down a long stretch of distancing markers at the MK guest services area to hopefully fix any future occurrences based on what happened yesterday.



Learning and adapting. This is how we will all keep moving forward.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> Florida has been open for 2 months now.  The bottom line is that no other state is going to experience the devastation that NY did.  Why?  We don't know.  But if we were going to see it 8 weeks open would have seen it.


You’re right.  I believe Florida is peaking right now.  No matter how many results are dumped it’s still a percentage.   That means we are trending down.  I think the mask mandate and closing the bars has helped.  When NY peaked the whole country shut down and other states hadn’t peaked at that time. We’re seeing that now across the country.  It appears Disney is doing an incredible job in keeping guests and cast as safe as possible.  It’s now up to us to follow the rules during this difficult time.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Missing my point completely! I didnt say disney lied at all.
> 
> Forecast vs actuals. Pretty basics of running a business.


I would imagine disney doesn’t have it built so they have to hit their max daily capacity in order to make any sort of impact on their losses.


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


>


In the 48 years I’ve been going to WDW, I’ve never experienced the parking lot not being open at a park, so it’s not clear to me what’s happening or what people  are doing if the lot is not open. At DAK specifically, if someone arrived at the park at 7am, but parking didn’t open until 7:30, can you get into a line at the parking booth, or are cars prevented from turning onto an entry road?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I would imagine disney doesn’t have it built so they have to hit their max daily capacity in order to make any sort of impact on their losses.


We know they aren't hitting their max capacity though because reservations were still open during yesterday for all except APs without resort stays I believe?


----------



## AmberMV

In response to the NY comparison, nobody has anywhere near NY numbers, and this isn't a place to debate numbers in other states.  This is about Florida's theme parks, and other theme parks and cruising.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> We know they aren't hitting their max capacity though because reservations were still open during yesterday for all except APs without resort stays I believe?


Yes but like I said if disney was losing more money than before they wouldn’t be open.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Yes but like I said if disney was losing more money than before they wouldn’t be open.


And like I said, they wouldn't know until they had some actuals to compare against. 

They will probably want a full week of results to compare, plus wait on DHS and Epcot to see what that does to the numbers.

If attendance doesn't improve, and its way off their expectations then in a couple of weeks it wouldnt surprise me if there were massive cuts (maybe park or resort closures) or a full shutdown.

Again, we don't know what their expectations are though so they may be happy with what they have. I doubt it though.


----------



## cakebaker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The positivity rate is 11.25% for that huge amount of results.  Florida hasn’t been that low in weeks.


My one post on this subject in this thread. 11.2% when you run that massive number of tests is insanely bad. We run under 10k a day, under 3% pop. and we're getting a mandatory mask order next week. The more tests you run, the lower the pop should be. That dropped is what would be expected to happen. Expected doesn't mean good.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> And like I said, they wouldn't know until they had some actuals to compare against.
> 
> They will probably want a full week of results to compare, plus wait on DHS and Epcot to see what that does to the numbers.
> 
> If attendance doesn't improve, and its way off their expectations then in a couple of weeks it wouldnt surprise me if there were massive cuts (maybe park or resort closures) or a full shutdown.
> 
> Again, we don't know what their expectations are though so they may be happy with what they have. I doubt it though.


And I think they are happy. They would surely much rather be open than stay closed.


----------



## cakebaker

anthony2k7 said:


> And like I said, they wouldn't know until they had some actuals to compare against.
> 
> They will probably want a full week of results to compare, plus wait on DHS and Epcot to see what that does to the numbers.
> 
> If attendance doesn't improve, and its way off their expectations then in a couple of weeks it wouldnt surprise me if there were massive cuts (maybe park or resort closures) or a full shutdown.
> 
> Again, we don't know what their expectations are though so they may be happy with what they have. I doubt it though.



I can't prove it, but I cannot imagine they are even at the break even point with the number of guests they've been having. I know what they said, they aren't always completely open with the public about the financials of operating. Maybe if they factor in the income from the NBA, but without that- not a chance they're making a positive contribution. It's entirely possible they're willing to wait and see if things improve and are willing to operate at a loss for a short period of time.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Yes but like I said if disney was losing more money than before they wouldn’t be open.


Exactly, the number of people in the parks isn’t as important to Disney bottom line  as the per guest spending numbers those guests generate.  I don’t know how people can’t understand that after years of quarterly reports spelling that out since Chapek took over the park and resorts division.


----------



## EmJ

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> You’re right.  I believe Florida is peaking right now.  No matter how many results are dumped it’s still a percentage.   That means we are trending down.  I think the mask mandate and closing the bars has helped.  When NY peaked the whole country shut down and other states hadn’t peaked at that time. We’re seeing that now across the country.  It appears Disney is doing an incredible job in keeping guests and cast as safe as possible.  It’s now up to us to follow the rules during this difficult time.


Remember when Florida’s 9,000 cases a day was a data dump? And then the next day, when it happened again, it was a peak. Then the cases went to 10,000 a day, then 11,000 a day, and now 15,000 a day. I know everyone wants to believe Florida is peaking because that’s a much nicer thought than what the evidence actually shows, which is that it is spinning massively out of control. I’m sorry (not really though), but the situation in Florida is the stuff of nightmares right now, and nothing in that state should be open aside from grocery stores and hospitals. Definitely not theme parks, regardless of whatever rules they put in place. I’m just sick over all of this


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Exactly, the number of people in the parks isn’t as important to Disney bottom line  as the per guest spending numbers those guests generate.  I don’t know how people can’t understand that after years of quarterly reports spelling that out since Chapek took over the park and resorts division.


Just look at how quickly that splash store emptied. Yes it’s personal shoppers but that’s money in Disney’s pocket either way.


----------



## rteetz

Moving on from Covid numbers talk please...


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> And I think they are happy. They would surely much rather be open than stay closed.


Maybe. I just can't see them running with everything fully open, plus all the extra CM hrs cleaning and managing social distancing with the parks being empty.

We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## AmberMV

Just a comparison of this October to next October (50th anniversary) so we all know what to expect from resort pricing.  This is the Contemporary:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> Exactly, the number of people in the parks isn’t as important to Disney bottom line  as the per guest spending numbers those guests generate.  I don’t know how people can’t understand that after years of quarterly reports spelling that out since Chapek took over the park and resorts division.



And I’d be very curious to see, with emptier resorts, expensive restaurants shut down, people spending less time in the parks, events and experiences temporarily stopped, relying more on repeat guests not first timers,  what that per guest spending actually looks like right now and if it’s meeting their expectations.

There’s no need to act like people don’t get that. I think it’s a fair question to wonder about (if revenues are meeting expecations), given all the changes in revenue generating activities, jokes about Splash merch aside.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> And like I said, they wouldn't know until they had some actuals to compare against.
> 
> They will probably want a full week of results to compare, plus wait on DHS and Epcot to see what that does to the numbers.
> 
> If attendance doesn't improve, and its way off their expectations then in a couple of weeks it wouldnt surprise me if there *were massive cuts (maybe park or resort closures) or a full shutdown.*
> 
> Again, we don't know what their expectations are though so they may be happy with what they have. I doubt it though.





anthony2k7 said:


> Maybe. *I just can't seem them running with everything fully open, *plus all the extra CM hrs cleaning and managing social distancing with the parks being empty.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see.



Do you think if you keep typing this over and over, you can will it to happen?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Maybe. I just can't seem them running with everything fully open, plus all the extra CM hrs cleaning and managing social distancing with the parks being empty.
> 
> We'll have to wait and see.


There are still several CMs not working and not being paid though as well. You also don’t have the CP operation. That’s a cost they don’t have to worry about at the moment. They may be open but it’s still not a full normal operation.


----------



## Jd2020

koszmok said:


> Depending on how many days you`d go .... you can buy ticket only on the phone through the US phone number. I think. Or even on the website If you can choose the US version
> I know for sure it`d be more expensive though...
> 
> BUT! If you end up not going due that US won`t let people in who were in UK physically 14 days before entering US you would loose your ticket ( I mean no refund I guess)
> 
> If UK website would start to sell ticket again and you can`t get into US because of the above mentioned reason I guess you`d be refunded.
> 
> I know that UK website started to sell the 2021 holidays with a couple of day delays than the US website so still might be hope...
> 
> Personally I won`t see them to start to sell tickets/holiday for 2020 again in UK website until UK guest would let in to US arriving directly from UK.
> 
> 
> At this point I`m so desperate and frustrated why won`t US let us in despite our numbers being much more encouraging than US numbers (I too live in UK)  to started to play the lottery hoping to win enough money to go in a country to quarantine for 15 days previously  entering the US .... not too many country is on the banned list and according to the US embassy`s website UK citizens would be allowed in arriving from not banned country If they spend there more than 14 days prior.  I`d be happy to do the quarantine...
> 
> I know it`s politics and until there are travel restrictions within the US basically we don`t have any chance
> 
> 
> 
> I know I`m crazy but I really really want to go


Got through a second time to be told they couldn't sell me a 14 day ticket and that I should call the UK number. I pointed out that they told me to call the US number to which the only answer they could give was to give me the UK email address.
At the end of the day if we do end up being able to go I'm hoping it won't  be a problem, what's really annoying is to receive emails advising me they are open from DVC and Disney and allowing me to book park days for existing tickets. 
Being pushed from pillar to post and no one willing to acknowledge that tickets are not being sold outside of the USA even to those that already have bookings. All I want Is for someone at  Disney to be honest and say we know the UK site is not selling tickets and we do not want to sell 2020 tickets to overseas visitors as we do not expect you to be able to travel, then I can ask for a refund for my tickets and cancel my DVC booking and claim on insurance if I need.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Do you think if you keep typing this over and over, you can will it to happen?


Do you know for certain it isn't already true?


----------



## skeeter31

Jd2020 said:


> Got through a second time to be told they couldn't sell me a 14 day ticket and that I should call the UK number. I pointed out that they told me to call the US number to which the only answer they could give was to give me the UK email address.
> At the end of the day if we do end up being able to go I'm hoping it won't  be a problem, what's really annoying is to receive emails advising me they are open from DVC and Disney and allowing me to book park days for existing tickets.
> Being pushed from pillar to post and no one willing to acknowledge that tickets are not being sold outside of the USA even to those that already have bookings. All I want Is for someone at  Disney to be honest and say we know the UK site is not selling tickets and we do not want to sell 2020 tickets to overseas visitors as we do not expect you to be able to travel, then I can ask for a refund for my tickets and cancel my DVC booking and claim on insurance if I need.


I thought they were only selling a maximum of 7 day tickets? I remember reading that a week or so ago. Maybe that’s the problem? They can’t sell a 14 day ticket right now. You may need to purchase 2 7 day tickets for each person.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> There are still several CMs not working and not being paid though as well. You also don’t have the CP operation. That’s a cost they don’t have to worry about at the moment. They may be open but it’s still not a full normal operation.


Good point, agree there. And no fireworks is a fairly large saving.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Do you know for certain it isn't already true?



Frankly, I don't take joy in thinking about it.

I don't want them to close again. I don't want them to operate with Epcot and AK being closed.

I don't choose to spend my time speculating and overthinking it, because why? It's not a happy thought. I have no control over it, so why would I dwell? I'm here to see the changes, see what's coming and see what I can expect when I go next year. 

But yes, I do know for certain that your predictions haven't come true yet.


----------



## koszmok

AmberMV said:


> Just a comparison of this October to next October (50th anniversary) so we all know what to expect from resort pricing.  This is the Contemporary:
> View attachment 509185View attachment 509186



Where can you see the prices? Can you book to for 2021 October now?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Frankly, I don't take joy in thinking about it.
> 
> I don't want them to close again. I don't want them to operate with Epcot and AK being closed.
> 
> I don't choose to spend my time speculating and overthinking it, because why? It's not a happy thought. I have no control over it, so why would I dwell? I'm here to see the changes, see what's coming and see what I can expect when I go next year.
> 
> But yes, I do know for certain that your predictions haven't come true yet.


What predictions was I wrong about?


----------



## skeeter31

koszmok said:


> Where can you see the prices? Can you book to for 2021 October now?


There’s a rate calendar on the WDW site. But no, you can’t book rooms past 9/21 still.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> What predictions was I wrong about?



I think I officially have to bid you adieu! 

I hope you enjoy your next trip to WDW!


----------



## AmberMV

koszmok said:


> Where can you see the prices? Can you book to for 2021 October now?


I never noticed this until a few days ago, but I hear it's been there all along just tricky to navigate to:


----------



## Jd2020

skeeter31 said:


> I thought they were only selling a maximum of 7 day tickets? I remember reading that a week or so ago. Maybe that’s the problem? They can’t sell a 14 day ticket right now. You may need to purchase 2 7 day tickets for each person.


Already have 14 day tickets and park reservations for adults just child has now turned 3 so need additional ticket to be able to book park reservation (and yes I know good chance we won't be going but don't want to find that due to occupancy restrictions we couldn't include child in party as we didn't get her a ticket early enough If we are able to go). Point being UK site will not allow you to buy any 2020 tickets and it seems Disney does not want to acknowledge this, no one I've spoke to will admit it's a fact.


----------



## Hummingbird

KBoopaloo said:


> I hope that plexi is screwed in tight.
> 
> Is this new? I don’t remember people mentioning it yesterday.


It was there on Friday for AP preview. There was a party of 2 sat in the front row and then me (party of one) in the last row.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If everyone eats lunch at BoG then Disney will make enough money to stay open.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282355659753820160


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Just look at how quickly that splash store emptied. Yes it’s personal shoppers but that’s money in Disney’s pocket either way.


Annouce change to splash mountain, sell tons of Splash merch, dont change over for at least a year, sell tons of splash merch the whole time.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> No I specifically remember mention of plexiglass on Dinosaur but maybe that was just yesterday.



Dinosaur had the plexiglass on thursday when i told everyone here that they were allowing 2 parties per time rover.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282355659753820160


New speculation is how long will this super low capacity last?  A week?  2 weeks? A month?  It's really no wonder that AP spots are sold out through July if this is what capacity is.  And honestly, I'm glad to see it.  It proves PR is super important to Disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> I actually think that the circulation of pictures of empty parks will entice people to schedule visits to come sooner because they feel it's "safer" with the parks being empty-ish.


That’s what I told DH. I’m glad we are going this week before word gets out & it’s more crowded.


----------



## Dulcee

AmberMV said:


> New speculation is how long will this super low capacity last?  A week?  2 weeks? A month?  It's really no wonder that AP spots are sold out through July if this is what capacity is.  And honestly, I'm glad to see it.  It proves PR is super important to Disney.


I selfishly hope they hold out through early august for our trip. These waits will make for a much more relaxed, easier paced trip then we have done in years.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> New speculation is how long will this super low capacity last?  A week?  2 weeks? A month?  It's really no wonder that AP spots are sold out through July if this is what capacity is.  And honestly, I'm glad to see it.  It proves PR is super important to Disney.


I’m thinking attendance is going to be similar to this for a while. I can’t see disney rushing any sort of increase with the current climate of the virus.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282365252085129221


----------



## Spridell

Remember the "ignore" button people.  No need to get all worked up.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> New speculation is how long will this super low capacity last?  A week?  2 weeks? A month?  It's really no wonder that AP spots are sold out through July if this is what capacity is.  And honestly, I'm glad to see it.  It proves PR is super important to Disney.


They arent at capacity though. Reservations are still available for all except APs without resort stays.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> What predictions was I wrong about?



Only since you asked, that said I have made many predictions as well and some have been wrong also. They are just predictions, no big deal either way.


----------



## Pdollar88

Seeing online that the Fastpass signage at FP attractions are now blank panels and only show the wait time. Can anyone confirm that is the case at both parks?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282367048979558400


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Only since you asked, that said I have made many predictions as well and some have been wrong also. They are just predictions.
> 
> View attachment 509197


Fair enough! 

For the record though, I also remember saying not all parks would open at once - and we still don't know about water parks, and that not all resorts would open at once. Oh and masks definitely being required and that requirement will last for a fair few months.

I honestly can't remember what else I predicted, if anything.


----------



## wareagle57

KBoopaloo said:


> I hope that plexi is screwed in tight.
> 
> Is this new? I don’t remember people mentioning it yesterday.



I wonder if they’d do this on RotR given it’s the brand new shiny toy and they want it to be as good of an experience as possible. But with only 2 rows and most parties being parties of 2, you’re looking at sending out a lot of ride vehicles with only 25% capacity if limited to 1 row.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> You can be upset with the reopening, you can be upset that they happened to choose a reopening day that just so happened to coincide with Florida hitting a spike, but its the ones that just can’t seem to find any happiness at all in life that its just exhausting to even read what they have to say.



Come on ... chill out on the hyperbole here. Just because someone shares strong opinions about Disney’s reopening on a message board doesn’t mean they can’t or don’t find happiness in life ...


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I’m thinking attendance is going to be similar to this for a while. I can’t see disney rushing any sort of increase with the current climate of the virus.



Ask this same question 3-4 weeks ago and the answer is probably different. I dont see an increase in attendance for at the very least, a month. But probably closer to September/October depending on how things are going in the state. Opening and maintaining is their concern and whats on their mind now, I’m sure those hypothetical’s are being discussed internally, but they’re something at the top of the priority list right now


----------



## wareagle57

anthony2k7 said:


> They arent at capacity though. Reservations are still available for all except APs without resort stays.



The fact that they aren’t allowing APs in indicates that they are indeed at “capacity.” Just because they have left wiggle room left for paying customers doesn’t mean they don’t have a good idea of how many APs to allow in to counter the people who might book or buy a ticket at the last minute. Capacity is a fluid and subjective term for Disney right now. They aren’t forced to allow in any certain number. The number of walk ups and last minute hotel bookings is so minimal. Other than that they know pretty much exactly how many guests to expect. And since they aren’t letting us all in, they are at the capacity they want.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> Moving on from Covid numbers talk please...


Isn't this the thread for that discussion? This is the Disney coronavirus update thread.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Come on ... chill out on the hyperbole here. Just because someone shares strong opinions about Disney’s reopening on a message board doesn’t mean they can’t or don’t find happiness in life ...



When you’re making negative comments at a 100% clip rate, its hard to say for certain that theres an ability to find happiness, message board or not. And thats where the ignore button came in. I dont find it necessary to give the benefit of the doubt when its the same rain on the same parade every day, every night. Sorry


----------



## MrsSmith07

anthony2k7 said:


> True. But do we know how long they are taking to process tests now?



I’m playing catch up so my apologies if this has been covered, it in the Pensacola area, everyone I know that’s been tested in the last few weeks has waited 7-10 days for results.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jothmas said:


> Definitely.  There are people who haven’t been back for a while because of the normal crowds and the current situation will entice them to come. Also, it’s enticing to regular repeat guests to come now and experience a Disney vacation like no other.


This is us kinda. We hadn’t stopped going yet, but the crowds were getting ridiculous. That’s part of the appeal of this trip. It’s not about wait times for us, but just not having to be in there with herds of ppl.


----------



## Miffy

Thanks to everyone for posting pix and videos of what it's like there right now. For those of us who're WDW-deprived, this is the next best thing.

I live in NY, so I won't be the WDW for the foreseeable future, since I'd have to quarantine for 14 days at both ends of the trip, not to mention getting there by plane isn't a concept that thrills me (to say the least). But if I were local, I'd be at DAK right now.

So to everyone who is there right now, thank you so much for the vicarious pleasure!


----------



## skeeter31

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Isn't this the thread for that discussion? This is the Disney coronavirus update thread.


No it’s not. This is the thread for discussion of theme park and cruise related changes due to COVID. If you want to discuss the numbers, go to the Community board.


----------



## rteetz

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Isn't this the thread for that discussion?


No, never has been. This is not the place to discuss the ins and outs of Covid in Florida. This is for updates in and about the theme parks due to the Covid closures. Posting daily number totals is one thing. Going on and on about it is another.

 I think it is important for the numbers to be reported here so people can see and make informed decisions about their possible upcoming trips but that is all.


----------



## JacknSally

*If anyone is looking for more NBA/WDW bubble content, check out @insidethenbabubble on Instagram. There’s a post about the mood ring!*

*


		http://instagr.am/p/CCgrk2zg_tA/
*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> When you’re making negative comments at a 100% clip rate, its hard to say for certain that theres an ability to find happiness, message board or not. And thats where the ignore button came in. I dont find it necessary to give the benefit of the doubt when its the same rain on the same parade every day, every night. Sorry



That’s fine. I just think for most, Disboards posting is just a tiny blip in their day. At least, it is for me. I don’t think someone’s opinion on one issue translates to their whole approach to life ...

Anyway, yes the ignore button is your friend. I try to limit using it because then threads can get very confusing


----------



## KrissyD715

I keep seeing rides close on the Disney app. Is this for cleaning or are more having issue then normal?


----------



## skeeter31

KrissyD715 said:


> I keep seeing rides close on the Disney app. Is this for cleaning or are more having issue then normal?


Combination of many factors. Yesterday they kept having to shut down outdoor rides due to lightning. Cleaning is also occurring, and yes, some rides have been having issues that has been taking them down (like any normal Disney day).


----------



## Tinksbff

I know there is no park hopping. But I’m wondering if a resort guest with an AP can reserve at one park, leave that park early and then make a reservation at another park (by cancelling first reservation after you leave) for the same day.  I realize there are no park reservations left in the AP bucket for July but there are park reservations left in the resort guest bucket.  I also realize the system should not work this way but I’d like to hear from anyone who has tried to do this as a work around.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s fine. I just think for most, Disboards posting is just a tiny blip in their day. At least, it is for me. I don’t think someone’s opinion on one issue translates to their whole approach to life ...
> 
> Anyway, yes the ignore button is your friend. I try to limit using it because then threads can get very confusing



Let me put it this way, if I see, or interact with someone that’s always involved in conversation where there needs to be a “winner” and a “loser” in the outcome of the conversation, then its not worth it. You can have as many strong opinions as you want, there are plenty of people on here that I have differing opinions with, we get along just fine because its not always about “I need to win this argument”. But there are members that seem to be here solely to debate. The validation of an “internet win” is more important to them than being able to be able to carry on a civil conversation with the same people that they have differing opinions with.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

EmJ said:


> Remember when Florida’s 9,000 cases a day was a data dump? And then the next day, when it happened again, it was a peak. Then the cases went to 10,000 a day, then 11,000 a day, and now 15,000 a day. I know everyone wants to believe Florida is peaking because that’s a much nicer thought than what the evidence actually shows, which is that it is spinning massively out of control. I’m sorry (not really though), but the situation in Florida is the stuff of nightmares right now, and nothing in that state should be open aside from grocery stores and hospitals. Definitely not theme parks, regardless of whatever rules they put in place. I’m just sick over all of this


I disagree with your assessment as it’s 143,000 test results.  As a Floridian I watch this very closely.  Each of us is entitled to our opinion and I can respect yours.  Only time will tell us if we’re at a peak or not.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> When you’re making negative comments at a 100% clip rate, its hard to say for certain that theres an ability to find happiness, message board or not. And thats where the ignore button came in. I dont find it necessary to give the benefit of the doubt when its the same rain on the same parade every day, every night. Sorry


Its a shame some people can't distinguish between negatively and realism.


----------



## koszmok

Tinksbff said:


> I know there is no park hopping. But I’m wondering if a resort guest with an AP can reserve at one park, leave that park early and then make a reservation at another park (by cancelling first reservation after you leave) for the same day.  I realize there are no park reservations left in the AP bucket for July but there are park reservations left in the resort guest bucket.  I also realize the system should not work this way but I’d like to hear from anyone who has tried to do this as a work around.



I was thinking exactly the same. Would someone be kind enough to try this If they can?


----------



## anthony2k7

MrsSmith07 said:


> I’m playing catch up so my apologies if this has been covered, it in the Pensacola area, everyone I know that’s been tested in the last few weeks has waited 7-10 days for results.


Exactly. Which is next to useless when many wont bother isolating whilst waiting for their test results.


----------



## Tinksbff

koszmok said:


> I was thinking exactly the same. Would someone be kind enough to try this If they can?


I was also curious about whether it would work once Epcot opens


----------



## Tinksbff

Are the parks more or less crowded today than yesterday?


----------



## skeeter31

Tinksbff said:


> I know there is no park hopping. But I’m wondering if a resort guest with an AP can reserve at one park, leave that park early and then make a reservation at another park (by cancelling first reservation after you leave) for the same day.  I realize there are no park reservations left in the AP bucket for July but there are park reservations left in the resort guest bucket.  I also realize the system should not work this way but I’d like to hear from anyone who has tried to do this as a work around.


I know someone posted in the TPAS board that they were at AK this morning and it wouldn’t let them book another park day, stating they had already reached their limit of 3 park days. And once you enter for a day, it doesn’t let you cancel that day, since you’ve already used it. It keeps it active on your MDE in case you return to that park later in the day.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Has anyone heard any updates on new attraction completion times since the restart after covid shutdown?  Are we just speculating that major projects will be ready for the 50th celebration in Oct '21 or has there been actual press releases/interviews with details?  My biggest concern is Tron as our family is (was) using this as a benchmark attraction for our next return trip.  If it isn't going to be ready by end of Sept, we may have to rethink our tentative plans to visit in Sept.


----------



## skeeter31

Tinksbff said:


> I was also curious about whether it would work once Epcot opens


There is next to no chance this will work when Disney has been so vocal about there not being park hopping right now. If it worked it would only be a glitch and it would be rectified quickly.

Most likely this is how park hopping will work though once that returns to being available. Plus doing this as a “work around” would be against Disney rules and thus really can’t be discussed on this board.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> There is next to no chance this will work when Disney has been so vocal about there not being park hopping right now. If it worked it would only be a glitch and it would be rectified quickly.
> 
> Most likely this is how park hopping will work though once that returns to being available.



I'll tell you, based on same day park ticket availability of yesterday, I am much more positive about hoppers coming back sooner rather than later!

Of course as more people see how it is now, start to feel safer, etc., it may get more crowded and my positive feelings may dissipate...


----------



## koszmok

skeeter31 said:


> I know someone posted in the TPAS board that they were at AK this morning and it wouldn’t let them book another park day, stating they had already reached their limit of 3 park days. And once you enter for a day, it doesn’t let you cancel that day, since you’ve already used it. It keeps it active on your MDE in case you return to that park later in the day.



Yes, but this is about the 3 days park limit.  If the AP onsite guest the 3 days limit won`t be a problem so it might work...


----------



## BrianR

skeeter31 said:


> I know someone posted in the TPAS board that they were at AK this morning and it wouldn’t let them book another park day, stating they had already reached their limit of 3 park days. And once you enter for a day, it doesn’t let you cancel that day, since you’ve already used it. It keeps it active on your MDE in case you return to that park later in the day.



It would be fun to try this if you go to AK, and then at 6:01 PM or whenever it's "closed" for the day to see if it'll let you pick up Epcot that day (subject to availability).


----------



## anthony2k7

BrianR said:


> It would be fun to try this if you go to AK, and then at 6:01 PM or whenever it's "closed" for the day to see if it'll let you pick up Epcot that day (subject to availability).


There's definitely a few things to try regarding timings.

Although discussing breaking rules is banned here so perhaps best to not continue talking about it here.


----------



## EmJ

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I disagree with your assessment as it’s 143,000 test results.  As a Floridian I watch this very closely.  Each of us is entitled to our opinion and I can respect yours.  Only time will tell us if we’re at a peak or not.


You're right, only time will tell. For what it's worth, I do hope you're right and I'm wrong. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## koszmok

skeeter31 said:


> There is next to no chance this will work when Disney has been so vocal about there not being park hopping right now. If it worked it would only be a glitch and it would be rectified quickly.
> 
> Most likely this is how park hopping will work though once that returns to being available. Plus doing this as a “work around” would be against Disney rules and thus really can’t be discussed on this board.



I still think there might be a chance. They won`t sell park hopping option because they can`t guarantee park hopping

But. If your ticket is a park hopper and you`d hope from AK to EP (from next week) you can spend more money in the parks which would be good for them ... If you can manage to get from one park to another...

Tricky because if they won`t provide park to park transportation only own/rented car  uber etc would work

I guess we will found out once someone will try it


----------



## LSUmiss

I can see why FL’s numbers are up. Just spent the night in Panama City & I was surprised by the lack of social distancing & non mask-wearing.  I thought it was bad in my area.  Most ppl didn’t have on masks & then would try to cram in the elevator with you . Most of the time I was able to avoid it, but there were a couple times ppl shoved themselves in when we were already in there. I’m glad to be out of there & looking forward to more compliance at wdw. The masks issue doesn’t bother me as much if you’re not close to me. But in an elevator w/o a mask, come on?!!

On a separate note, I wonder if parks will be even less busy during the week since the weekends are usually the most crowded days anyway?


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Brianstl said:


> According to a post in this thread yesterday a CM did exactly this yesterday.


That was me! I saw it! I sent guest services a private message on twitter to hunt down the PhotoPass worker headed to break at 1:30pm and tell her kudos for her stern-ness.


----------



## skeeter31

koszmok said:


> I still think there might be a chance. They won`t sell park hopping option because they can`t guarantee park hopping
> 
> But. If your ticket is a park hopper and you`d hope from AK to EP (from next week) you can spend more money in the parks which would be good for them ... If you can manage to get from one park to another...
> 
> Tricky because if they won`t provide park to park transportation only own/rented car  uber etc would work
> 
> I guess we will found out once someone will try it


Well considering the direct quote from the WDW website: “At this time, Guests are able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day is temporarily unavailable due to attendance limitations,” it is clear they don’t want this to be an option right now, and continued discussion about how to circumvent it is against the rules of DIS.


----------



## wareagle57

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Has anyone heard any updates on new attraction completion times since the restart after covid shutdown?  Are we just speculating that major projects will be ready for the 50th celebration in Oct '21 or has there been actual press releases/interviews with details?  My biggest concern is Tron as our family is (was) using this as a benchmark attraction for our next return trip.  If it isn't going to be ready by end of Sept, we may have to rethink our tentative plans to visit in Sept.



I’d expect Rat to be delayed by about the length of the closure. The things further out like Tron and Guardians will probably be able to make up the time or at least a much smaller delay.

But who knows. Places like Busch had Iron Gwazi ready to go right before the closure. Now no word on all when if ever it will open this year. Theme parks are being advised b financial advisors not to open their new shiny toys until attendance increases since the point of adding new rides is to make money. We may not see Ice Breaker or Iron Gwazi this year. A little different, but Universal opened their new Borne show. I don’t think the big boys (Disney/Universal) will delay things due to crowds but others might.


----------



## onatrek

wombat_5606 said:


> I know not everyone is a DISer, but* I can't imagine that anyone that is planning on going to Disney isn't watching what is happening* *either on social media or the news*.



Well what was getting the most press on the news, especially tabloid news, made it look like it was jam packed because most of those quoted Carlye.

No matter how great and empty the parks look to those of us who love Disney, what's getting traction in the media is more anything crowd based that looks like Disney shouldn't have reopened or any other problems (like if that vlogger ends up being outed and in something that goes viral on SM and then ends up in MSM will almost certainly also do, trying to show people going to WDW sick or such)

In the meantime, here's a sampling of what was getting traction on MSM SM accounts and articles, as well as more tabloid-esque ones. Obviously there's other stuff, but this is the stuff that gains views, then circulates widely because people start retweeting, reposting, commenting (mostly in outrage) because that's what is "selling" right now.

I'm just selecting the ones I saw being posted most often on accounts or sites I read, and they were sourced from these, but there are many others (local MSM sites just don't tend to get broader retweets b/c the same articles get personalized by each local news site and so they all seem 'new' thus not seemingly getting as high of view/retweet/repin/etc. numbers)

https://www.vanityfair.com/style/20...opens-as-floridas-coronavirus-cases-skyrocket
https://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/ne...stancing-proves-tricky/ar-BB16CnlU?li=BBnb2gh
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ce-as-walt-disney-world-reopens-idUSKCN24C0Q4
https://www.tmz.com/2020/07/11/disn...19-coronavirus-cases-social-distancing-masks/
https://deadline.com/2020/07/disney...me-videos-the-shining-the-shining-1202983541/
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-reopen-coronavirus-cases-surge-Florida.html
While many show other images showing fewer crowds, most highlight and focus on the pictures and/or comments Carlye made from outside the MK yesterday.

In a weird way, though, that might be good...if what really was gaining traction in MSM and SM was the empty crowds, Disney could then be getting tons of press about people being irate about being turned away. 

Current world circumstances have Disney, like most everything else, in a weird balancing act it seems!


----------



## koszmok

skeeter31 said:


> Well considering the direct quote from the WDW website: “At this time, Guests are able to select one park per day; visiting more than one park per day is temporarily unavailable due to attendance limitations,” it is clear they don’t want this to be an option right now, and continued discussion about it is against the rules of DIS.



I don`t feel it`s breaking the rules but I get what you are saying.

The quote also says due to attendance limitations so I would think If the limitation is still not reached that day it won`t be breaking the rules providing the ticket you have is a park hopper. 

For my understanding the quote means at the time of making the reservation you can only select one park per day.

 I might be wrong though....


----------



## Helvetica

wareagle57 said:


> I’d expect Rat to be delayed by about the length of the closure. The things further out like Tron and Guardians will probably be able to make up the time or at least a much smaller delay.
> 
> But who knows. Places like Busch had Iron Gwazi ready to go right before the closure. Now no word on all when if ever it will open this year. Theme parks are being advised b financial advisors not to open their new shiny toys until attendance increases since the point of adding new rides is to make money. We may not see Ice Breaker or Iron Gwazi this year. A little different, but Universal opened their new Borne show. I don’t think the big boys (Disney/Universal) will delay things due to crowds but others might.



My local Six Flags has already put their new 2020 ride into storage and they've changed over the signs in the park to advertise it for 2021. I think that's the same for a lot of the regionals, especially for flat rides that can easily be put into a warehouse. 

I also know that Silver Dollar City has went ahead and opened their new river rapids ride, but they were well into building it last year. I think a lot of it's going to depend on what's being built, how far along it is among other financial considerations.


----------



## BrianR

Eh, if anyone can walk up (based on availability) and get a day of ticket at full price on separate media (card) and wants to pay for it, then do it again at park #2, I wouldn't be surprised that they would be able to and Disney would be fine with it.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

wareagle57 said:


> I’d expect Rat to be delayed by about the length of the closure. The things further out like Tron and Guardians will probably be able to make up the time or at least a much smaller delay.
> 
> But who knows. Places like Busch had Iron Gwazi ready to go right before the closure. Now no word on all when if ever it will open this year. Theme parks are being advised b financial advisors not to open their new shiny toys until attendance increases since the point of adding new rides is to make money. We may not see Ice Breaker or Iron Gwazi this year. A little different, but Universal opened their new Borne show. I don’t think the big boys (Disney/Universal) will delay things due to crowds but others might.




I really hope they can "make up time in the air" for Tron and Guardians like a delayed flight...lol  Rat would be fun but Tron looks crazy awesome.  I hope we hear some official timing info by the end of summer for trip planning.  Life is just so...... right now. Other than our trip to Folly Beach(which is for relaxation and exploring so not much to plan) in Oct, I don't have anything to plan right now and planning vacations is my happy place   It takes me away from the haze of covid, politics, crazy people, and general day-to-day hum drums.....


----------



## rteetz

BrianR said:


> Eh, if anyone can walk up (based on availability) and get a day of ticket at full price on separate media (card) and wants to pay for it, then do it again at park #2, I wouldn't be surprised that they would be able to and Disney would be fine with it.


Definitely especially because that means more money for Disney.


----------



## wombat_5606

onatrek said:


> Current world circumstances have Disney, like most everything else, in a weird balancing act it seems!



Yes, Disney is D***ed if they do, D***ed if they don't.

I think that people that really want to go to Disney are going to go, no matter the news coverage.

I think people that are on the fence will read or scan those news items and if they think the virus is a problem, they may change their minds. Then there are those who don't think the virus is an issue and will see those same articles and think it's being overblown.

The bottom line could be that what the girl took a picture of and posted, actually happened. What people make of that, whether it is the writer of the article or the person reading it, can't be controlled.


----------



## anthony2k7

wareagle57 said:


> I’d expect Rat to be delayed by about the length of the closure. The things further out like Tron and Guardians will probably be able to make up the time or at least a much smaller delay.
> 
> But who knows. Places like Busch had Iron Gwazi ready to go right before the closure. Now no word on all when if ever it will open this year. Theme parks are being advised b financial advisors not to open their new shiny toys until attendance increases since the point of adding new rides is to make money. We may not see Ice Breaker or Iron Gwazi this year. A little different, but Universal opened their new Borne show. I don’t think the big boys (Disney/Universal) will delay things due to crowds but others might.


Iron Gwazi and ice breaker have both got liens on them or whatever they are called havent they? (Legal blocks stopping the parks opening them)


----------



## Anna_Sh

Do we know if anyone will be streaming from the previews at EPCOT tomorrow? I really want to know if they’ll be using mobile order at F&W and if the bakeries (France and Norway) are really closed.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Definitely especially because that means more money for Disney.


Right, if someone wants to buy separate 1 day tickets to visit 2 parks in a day, I’m sure Disney would let them, and that wouldn’t be considered hopping.


----------



## Hettie

onatrek said:


> While many show other images showing fewer crowds, most highlight and focus on the pictures and/or comments Carlye made from outside the MK yesterday.



This is what I’ve seen just scrolling through news articles, also the DFB photo with the 7DMT queue cluster is a popular lead story photo. I saw many posters here predict that Disney would get bad press no matter how or when or under what circumstances they reopen and it seems they were correct. I didn’t doubt that it would happen either, but being able to watch the live feeds and reports, then seeing how various media outlets reported just solidified my general distrust of media. They sought out the few incindiary photos from the first days of reopening and prominently displayed those, regardless of the story content, although some of the stories were absolutely scathing and absolutely oozing with agenda.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I can see why FL’s numbers are up. Just spent the night in Panama City & I was surprised by the lack of social distancing & non mask-wearing.  I thought it was bad in my area.  Most ppl didn’t have on masks & then would try to cram in the elevator with you . Most of the time I was able to avoid it, but there were a couple times ppl shoved themselves in when we were already in there. I’m glad to be out of there & looking forward to more compliance at wdw. The masks issue doesn’t bother me as much if you’re not close to me. But in an elevator w/o a mask, come on?!!
> 
> On a separate note, I wonder if parks will be even less busy during the week since the weekends are usually the most crowded days anyway?



I've grown so accustomed to people being 100% compliant with masks and distancing in my area that I’m almost interested, but also worried to see the non-compliance. Which is weird since that was just normal every day life 120 days ago. Its different hearing that these areas are bad with these simple practices, but I imagine its more daunting to see it in person


----------



## Tinksbff

koszmok said:


> I don`t feel it`s breaking the rules but I get what you are saying.
> 
> The quote also says due to attendance limitations so I would think If the limitation is still not reached that day it won`t be breaking the rules providing the ticket you have is a park hopper.
> 
> For my understanding the quote means at the time of making the reservation you can only select one park per day.
> 
> I might be wrong though....





skeeter31 said:


> There is next to no chance this will work when Disney has been so vocal about there not being park hopping right now. If it worked it would only be a glitch and it would be rectified quickly.
> 
> Most likely this is how park hopping will work though once that returns to being available. Plus doing this as a “work around” would be against Disney rules and thus really can’t be discussed on this board.



I was not trying to break any rules. I cannot believe that the are those so negative that they immediately think the worst.  I asked the question because sometimes Disney says that you can’t do something and when you go to MDE you actually can. I have had that happen in the past, including as recently as last week. Here, I was thinking Disney would want people to go to Epcot at night even though they have said no park hopping so I was wondering if any or some AP resort guest could make a second reservation.  It would be Disney’s opportunity to try something and see if it was manageable.  While they are not selling park hoppers, Disney could work around their new no park hopping policy using APs that have already paid for park hopping as their trial.  Please don’t immediately think the worst of people.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know if anyone will be streaming from the previews at EPCOT tomorrow? I really want to know if they’ll be using mobile order at F&W and if the bakeries (France and Norway) are really closed.


Cory Meets World will be.  I haven't heard of anyone else doing EPCOT tomorrow yet.


----------



## koszmok

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know if anyone will be streaming from the previews at EPCOT tomorrow? I really want to know if they’ll be using mobile order at F&W and if the bakeries (France and Norway) are really closed.



Yes. Cory meets world on Youtube. He is live right now from MK. He`s great


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> No, never has been. This is not the place to discuss the ins and outs of Covid in Florida. This is for updates in and about the theme parks due to the Covid closures. Posting daily number totals is one thing. Going on and on about it is another.
> 
> I think it is important for the numbers to be reported here so people can see and make informed decisions about their possible upcoming trips but that is all.


Got it, thanks for the explanation (and apologies for what reads like a pretty snarky post).


----------



## rteetz

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Got it, thanks for the explanation (and apologies for what reads like a pretty snarky post).


No worries. It’s a valid question.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Do we know if anyone will be streaming from the previews at EPCOT tomorrow? I really want to know if they’ll be using mobile order at F&W and if the bakeries (France and Norway) are really closed.


I don't think the food booths will be offerings mobile order simply because you can look at the list of MO restaurants on the app and the food booths are not listed. I hope they do though


----------



## koszmok

Tinksbff said:


> I was not trying to break any rules. I cannot believe that the are those so negative that they immediately think the worst.  I asked the question because sometimes Disney says that you can’t do something and when you go to MDE you actually can. I have had that happen in the past, including as recently as last week. Here, I was thinking Disney would want people to go to Epcot at night even though they have said no park hopping so I was wondering if any or some AP resort guest could make a second reservation.  It would be Disney’s opportunity to try something and see if it was manageable.  While they are not selling park hoppers, Disney could work around their new no park hopping policy using APs that have already paid for park hopping as their trial.  Please don’t immediately think the worst of people.



I`m right with you here!  I was schooled too by someone "not to break the rules". I don`t think my suggestions was breaking the rules


----------



## Mit88

The problem with discussing things that break the rules of WDW, I imagine are because they dont want people going to the parks with the intention of bending the rules or finding a loophole and if they get caught say “I was told on the DISboards that I can do this”. That hurts the reputation of the site and people like Pete. Thats why I assume those types of rules here are in place. Maybe I’m wrong


----------



## Spaceguy55

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/07/meridas-horse-opening-day-kc1/
Watching a live stream right now and the horse is back today..


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?


----------



## Disneysoule

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?


I used to really enjoy the luggage service on The Magical Express. One trip they didn’t get our luggage to our rooms for over a day. Usually it was great but since that day we have just picked up our own luggage at baggage claim, brought it to the bus, then brought it to our rooms ourself. Just saves us any possible headaches.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?



Ive become spoiled that I wont go down without renting a car, so if my room isnt ready, the bags just stay in the car. But this way really seems like it defeats the point of encouraging people not to visit the front desk. People arent going to want to sit around or walk around the resort with their stuff until their room is ready, so theres going to be a lot of bags left with bell services which will inevitably force people to interact with CMs


----------



## iteachlit

We had an interesting experience at Restaurantosaurus today at noon. It was not busy. We ordered at the register to get the TIW discount. (BTW, the CM who was managing today told us that they have been asking IT to add TIW to mobile ordering.)

We got our food very quickly, picked up our drinks, and sat in the dining area to the right, just outside of the camper dining area.

There was a party of 10 plus people seated a few tables away. One member of that party decided to get into a full-on COVID-19 argument with some of his companions. He was yelling at them.

One CM looked like he wanted to ask the guy to stop, but the CM did not intervene. Other diners in the room looked shocked, just as we were.

After two minutes of listening to his rant, we loaded all of our food back onto the trays and moved to the camper room. We could still hear his voice, but not the specifics.

I didn’t want to hear that argument while on a family vacation. It’s WDW, folks. Leave the hot takes  at home.

Also, did I mention that it’s hot here?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?



Bell services will probably adjust and do something send people to the buses when they arrive to take bags right away. I don’t think people will be lining up at the bell desk.

I worked at a deluxe when DME was implemented. Before DME launched, bell services met people as they got off the Mears bus and loaded up carts. Just like if you pulled up in a car. You didn’t drag your luggage in to the bell desk.

ETA: I’m just realizing I think you were talking about on the way home - even still, I think a lot of people will choose to have bell services pick up luggage at their room to
not wait in line at the desk. Many people who don’t do luggage check in have bell services pick up their bags at their room. Or are they not doing that?


----------



## Mit88

iteachlit said:


> We had an interesting experience at Restaurantosaurus today at noon. It was not busy. We ordered at the register to get the TIW discount. (BTW, the CM who was managing today told us that they have been asking IT to add TIW to mobile ordering.)
> 
> We got our food very quickly, picked up our drinks, and sat in the dining area to the right, just outside of the camper dining area.
> 
> *There was a party of 10 plus people seated a few tables away. One member of that party decided to get into a full-on COVID-19 argument with some of his companions. He was yelling at them*.
> 
> One CM looked like he wanted to ask the guy to stop, but the CM did not intervene. Other diners in the room looked shocked, just as we were.
> 
> After two minutes of listening to his rant, we loaded all of our food back onto the trays and moved to the camper room. We could still hear his voice, but not the specifics.
> 
> I didn’t want to hear that argument while on a family vacation. It’s WDW, folks. Leave the hot takes  at home.
> 
> Also, did I mention that it’s hot here?



Sounds like members of the DIS community boards decided to go meet up for lunch


----------



## Arguetafamily

How often does De Santis have briefings and announces changes, if any?


----------



## AmberMV

iteachlit said:


> We had an interesting experience at Restaurantosaurus today at noon. It was not busy. We ordered at the register to get the TIW discount. (BTW, the CM who was managing today told us that they have been asking IT to add TIW to mobile ordering.)
> 
> We got our food very quickly, picked up our drinks, and sat in the dining area to the right, just outside of the camper dining area.
> 
> There was a party of 10 plus people seated a few tables away. One member of that party decided to get into a full-on COVID-19 argument with some of his companions. He was yelling at them.
> 
> One CM looked like he wanted to ask the guy to stop, but the CM did not intervene. Other diners in the room looked shocked, just as we were.
> 
> After two minutes of listening to his rant, we loaded all of our food back onto the trays and moved to the camper room. We could still hear his voice, but not the specifics.
> 
> I didn’t want to hear that argument while on a family vacation. It’s WDW, folks. Leave the hot takes  at home.
> 
> Also, did I mention that it’s hot here?


How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.


----------



## AmberMV

Arguetafamily said:


> How often does De Santis have briefings and announces changes, if any?


Lately it's been several times a week. I know he had them the last 2 days, not sure about today but it is Sunday.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?


Hoping this means they’ll allow for earlier check in during this period so people can drop bags and get out of the lobby ASAP. Otherwise that’s a whole lot of CM/guest interaction. 

I’m sure it’s a cost cutting measure for now. And for safety of their employees.


----------



## Arguetafamily

AmberMV said:


> Lately it's been several times a week. I know he had them the last 2 days, not sure about today but it is Sunday.



Thanks! We leave on Thursday and was hesitant to pack until Wednesday maybe.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Arguetafamily said:


> How often does De Santis have briefings and announces changes, if any?


He usually gives briefings when something important is happening.  He’s all over the state just about everyday of the week.  I have never found a set schedule.


----------



## AmberMV

Arguetafamily said:


> Thanks! We leave on Thursday and was hesitant to pack until Wednesday maybe.


DeSantis isn't going to announce anything dramatic in terms of changes IMO.  He's pretty set on staying the course.


----------



## casaya95

AmberMV said:


> DeSantis isn't going to announce anything dramatic in terms of changes IMO.  He's pretty set on staying the course.


Hoping so! I feel like we're in the same boat, and I probably won't feel 100% comfortable until we are checked in at Pop.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.


Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.


I spend open to close on cm preview but that was taking at least 2 1 hour breaks in the relaxation area,  and 2 30 min breaks to eat,  once inside the plaza, and not doing anyt attractions that had any type of wait.
It's dangerously hot,   i take salt pills,  tons of water,  a cooling towel and an uv umbrella


----------



## Spaceguy55

There seems to be a rumor that AP's can buy same day tickets and be able to apply the cost to a renewal or new AP....


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!


Not necessarily abnormal but we do get the afternoon thunderstorms,  we are in a 5 day stretch of no real good chance of rain


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

hereforthechurros said:


> Hoping this means they’ll allow for earlier check in during this period so people can drop bags and get out of the lobby ASAP. Otherwise that’s a whole lot of CM/guest interaction.
> 
> I’m sure it’s a cost cutting measure for now. And for safety of their employees.


Apparently it is a Mears cost-saving measure? That's what someone just messaged me.. 

NOT excited to wait at MCO to check in my luggage..


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!



I do feel like July has been more humid than usual.  It's always hot, but I don't remember last June/July being this bad.

I feel like this summer we've also had a lot more severe thunderstorms than normal.  Yes, FL is known for their afternoon thunderstorms, but the ones we've seem to be getting every single day have been worse than your avg thunderstorm.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Apparently it is a Mears cost-saving measure? That's what someone just messaged me..
> 
> NOT excited to wait at MCO to check in my luggage..



Don't they have kiosks to do it yourself?


----------



## mshanson3121

AmberMV said:


> DeSantis isn't going to announce anything dramatic in terms of changes IMO.  He's pretty set on staying the course.



He reminds me of the captain of the Andrea Gail.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> Don't they have kiosks to do it yourself?


I fly Southwest-- print the tags and wait in line, right?


----------



## Helvetica

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So... no Magical Express luggage services soon. Basically everyone is going to need to visit the desk now to drop their luggage with bell services. This seems counterproductive to me... I am sure that it is financially based, but what are your thoughts?



I'm sure money had something to do with it, but I'm not sure if it's Disney, Mears, the airlines, MCO or all of them that played the primary role in the decision. Disney having significantly fewer resorts opened and very few guests probably hurt the viability of it too. Also having less cast member's in people's rooms makes some sense even if it's not a perfect solution.

I'm sure there where a lot of factors that played into their decision, but I'm really hopeful that it comes back next year. It's such a nice service. Personally, I'm driving this time so it's not that big of a deal for me in 2020, but it's like one of my favorite things about staying at a Disney Resort.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I fly Southwest-- print the tags and wait in line, right?



I cant remember. Do they have skycaps?

At O'hare we print tags at kiosk and just walk over and load on belt.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

iteachlit said:


> We had an interesting experience at Restaurantosaurus today at noon. It was not busy. We ordered at the register to get the TIW discount. (BTW, the CM who was managing today told us that they have been asking IT to add TIW to mobile ordering.)
> 
> We got our food very quickly, picked up our drinks, and sat in the dining area to the right, just outside of the camper dining area.
> 
> There was a party of 10 plus people seated a few tables away. One member of that party decided to get into a full-on COVID-19 argument with some of his companions. He was yelling at them.
> 
> One CM looked like he wanted to ask the guy to stop, but the CM did not intervene. Other diners in the room looked shocked, just as we were.
> 
> After two minutes of listening to his rant, we loaded all of our food back onto the trays and moved to the camper room. We could still hear his voice, but not the specifics.
> 
> I didn’t want to hear that argument while on a family vacation. It’s WDW, folks. Leave the hot takes  at home.
> 
> Also, did I mention that it’s hot here?


Every time we eat there now, we reminisce about the time we saw a guy throw a whole tray of food and drinks into the wall!  It was raining and he was arguing with some woman who had a full table of people with no food since there were no empty tables.  All of a sudden, the tray of like 4 meals and drinks, sails through the air and into the wall near the CM cleaning closet, then he slams into the door and exits.  I felt awful for the CM that had to clean it up!


----------



## Katrina Y

Sitting at a relaxation station at Animal Kingdom. We are so grateful for them, it is hot!!! The park is pretty empty. Wait time is basically just the time it takes to walk through the queues. Had a great day!


----------



## Katrina Y

Sitting at a relaxation station at Animal Kingdom. We are so grateful for them, it is hot!!! The park is pretty empty. Wait time is basically just the time it takes to walk through the queues. Had a great day!


----------



## Katrina Y

Sorry that it is sideways


----------



## fla4fun

Tinksbff said:


> I was not trying to break any rules. I cannot believe that the are those so negative that they immediately think the worst.  I asked the question because sometimes Disney says that you can’t do something and when you go to MDE you actually can. I have had that happen in the past, including as recently as last week. Here, I was thinking Disney would want people to go to Epcot at night even though they have said no park hopping so I was wondering if any or some AP resort guest could make a second reservation.  It would be Disney’s opportunity to try something and see if it was manageable.  While they are not selling park hoppers, Disney could work around their new no park hopping policy using APs that have already paid for park hopping as their trial.  Please don’t immediately think the worst of people.



While I don’t think just asking the question breaks any rules, right now the rule is one park per day and so far as I have seen, both as an AP and having a couple resort stays booked, the system won’t allow it.  To be honest, with the booths and construction at Epcot, I wouldn’t want them to do it right now since there isn’t as much room to spread out.  I do think when the virus is better controlled and better treatments are found, that park hopping will come back and may come back to Epcot first, since that park is open the latest.  But for now, I agree with the one park per day that Disney has set.  If people want an evening activity, make dinner reservations at DS or a leisurely dinner at a resort restaurant, which leaves your park time free for attractions right up to close.  I know a lot of people like hopping over to Epcot for dinner, but like the parades and fireworks and live shows, we just have to wait a while for that to come back.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spaceguy55 said:


> There seems to be a rumor that AP's can buy same day tickets and be able to apply the cost to a renewal or new AP....


Well thats typical disney level of unnecessary complexity  but at least they are doing something for APs


----------



## Searc

Spaceguy55 said:


> There seems to be a rumor that AP's can buy same day tickets and be able to apply the cost to a renewal or new AP....


You say this like it's a good thing. It isn't.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Searc said:


> You say this like it's a good thing. It isn't.


Maybe for some, it depends on your pass level, expiration date, and your wallet...


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

AmberMV said:


> How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.


I did a 4 mile practice hike with a mask on today.  It was 104*heat index in SC today as well.  It really wasn't as awful as I thought that it would be, and there shouldn't be any occasion at WDW where it would require that anyone need to walk that far without sitting/riding/being in air conditioning for a bit. I'm planning on about 4 hours a day.


----------



## Cliffside

Did I miss something...just read a story on the DIS saying new annual passes have been halted as of Sunday afternoon. Were they on sale this morning...I thought they haven’t been on sale for awhile and you can only renew an existing one. Unfortunately I have Gold AP and DH does not. Still trying to figure out what to do. But I have been constantly monitoring the boards, Disney’s website and the DVC and haven’t seen anything on a new AP. I was hoping when park tickets went on sale for 2020 that would include APs. No such luck.


----------



## Skippyboo

How do you know where the relaxation stations are in the parks? Is there a sign when you go in?


----------



## anthony2k7

Cliffside said:


> Did I miss something...just read a story on the DIS saying new annual passes have been halted as of Sunday afternoon. Were they on sale this morning...I thought they haven’t been on sale for awhile and you can only renew an existing one. Unfortunately I have Gold AP and DH does not. Still trying to figure out what to do. But I have been constantly monitoring the boards, Disney’s website and the DVC and haven’t seen anything on a new AP. I was hoping when park tickets went on sale for 2020 that would include APs. No such luck.


The place that shall not be named says they were for sale at guest services yesterday but not today.


----------



## SarahC97

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I did a 4 mile practice hike with a mask on today.  It was 104*heat index in SC today as well.  It really wasn't as awful as I thought that it would be, and there shouldn't be any occasion at WDW where it would require that anyone need to walk that far without sitting/riding/being in air conditioning for a bit. I'm planning on about 4 hours a day.


We went on about a three-mile hike as a family yesterday with masks on. It wasn't as bad as I thought either. Temp here was 94 with a heat index over 100 too. It certainly makes you feel a bit hotter in a mask but by the end of it I wasn't nearly as bothered as I thought I would be. We were going at a pretty fast pace, too. Certainly faster than we plan to walk in the parks. It went well -- I'm encouraged!


----------



## Mit88

Brer’en’s gon’ Brer’en


----------



## everreal15

That’s definitely some good practice. I have been playing rounds of golf with my mask on for the past few weeks to get more used to it.

I have never found it overly difficult to keep mine on for long periods of time while out in the course.


----------



## SarahC97

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 509303
> 
> Brer’en’s gon’ Brer’en


Pardon my french, but WTAF?


----------



## Mit88

SarahC97 said:


> Pardon my french, but WTAF?



Oh, you’re from France? You’ll have to pay for shipping


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 509303
> 
> Brer’en’s gon’ Brer’en


Are they moonshine jars? Perfect!


----------



## Cliffside

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that shall not be named says they were for sale at guest services yesterday but not today.


On property?


----------



## anthony2k7

Cliffside said:


> On property?


Yep


----------



## mshanson3121

I'm sure this was asked and answered 100 pages or so ago, but... How do we think Disney feels about opening weekend? Less than anticipated? If crowds remain exceptionally low like this, what do you think they will do? Ex. increase capacity/sell more tickets, announce a sudden price increase, cut hours/attractions?


----------



## marinejjh

I think in the next week, Florida will shut down again, forcing Disney to close again. Record cases for Covid today and hospitals are filling up.


----------



## cristen72

Cliffside said:


> Did I miss something...just read a story on the DIS saying new annual passes have been halted as of Sunday afternoon. Were they on sale this morning...I thought they haven’t been on sale for awhile and you can only renew an existing one. Unfortunately I have Gold AP and DH does not. Still trying to figure out what to do. But I have been constantly monitoring the boards, Disney’s website and the DVC and haven’t seen anything on a new AP. I was hoping when park tickets went on sale for 2020 that would include APs. No such luck.



I’m also anxiously waiting for sales of APs to resume.   We have trips planned for September, December, and April.  An AP is a better value for us, even without park hopping.


----------



## anthony2k7

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm sure this was asked and answered 100 pages or so ago, but... How do we think Disney feels about opening weekend? Less than anticipated? If crowds remain exceptionally low like this, what do you think they will do? Ex. increase capacity/sell more tickets, announce a sudden price increase, cut hours/attractions?


There isnt enough demand now for capacity so no point increasing capacity.

I can't see price increases helping either!

So I think significant cuts are coming...


----------



## kimili8

@yulilin3- were you at Uni today? How was it? Looked like the wait times were pretty high according to the app. I was thinking they would be dead bc of Disney‘s opening days, but it doesn’t look that way.

BTW thanks for your reports and live streams- they are very helpful and enjoyable!


----------



## anthony2k7

marinejjh said:


> I think in the next week, Florida will shut down again, forcing Disney to close again. Record cases for Covid today and hospitals are filling up.


It should. It probably won't though.


----------



## yulilin3

kimili8 said:


> @yulilin3- were you at Uni today? How was it? Looked like the wait times were pretty high according to the app. I was thinking they would be dead bc of Disney‘s opening days, but it doesn’t look that way.
> 
> BTW thanks for your reports and live streams- they are very helpful and enjoyable!


I was there yesterday,  rode hagrid's twice before 10am and managed to get a 3rd vq reservation iiib the afternoo.  Lines were averaging 45 min midway but last 2 hours was pretty dead


----------



## apinknightmare

mshanson3121 said:


> I'm sure this was asked and answered 100 pages or so ago, but... How do we think Disney feels about opening weekend? Less than anticipated? If crowds remain exceptionally low like this, what do you think they will do? Ex. increase capacity/sell more tickets, announce a sudden price increase, cut hours/attractions?



I don't think they'll close again unless there's a huge outbreak amongst cast members that makes it hard to staff, so I would guess they'll cut hours/attractions if they do anything at all.


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!


It's not abnormal heat, it's the mask that makes it a lot harder


----------



## Anna_Sh

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!


This is hotter than some years, but it’s not really unusual.  That’s one reason my family doesn’t splurge on APs without blackouts.  We really don’t mind not going in July


----------



## anthony2k7

So why does everyone think disney has "paused" the sale of new APs?

Is it just to help manage the capacity of the AP reservations bucket? 

Or some other reason? Substantial price changes coming perhaps?


----------



## KayMichigan

I think Disney is probably sort of shocked by how few guests turned up for opening. If it was as empty as it looked on the vlogs, I doubt they made it even halfway to the limit. And that's bad news for the bottom line. There might have been more employees there than guests.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

everreal15 said:


> That’s definitely some good practice. I have been playing rounds of golf with my mask on for the past few weeks to get more used to it.
> 
> I have never found it overly difficult to keep mine on for long periods of time while out in the course.


I played 18 this morning before the hike, but without a mask.  I suck enough at golf without adding another element to affect my game, LOL!


----------



## anthony2k7

KayMichigan said:


> I think Disney is probably sort of shocked by how few guests turned up for opening. If it was as empty as it looked on the vlogs, I doubt they made it even halfway to the limit. And that's bad news for the bottom line. There might have been more CMs and employees there than guests.


If there were more CMs than guests then they definitely didn't hit "positive contribution" required for parks to be open.


----------



## Anna_Sh

KayMichigan said:


> I think Disney is probably sort of shocked by how few guests turned up for opening. If it was as empty as it looked on the vlogs, I doubt they made it even halfway to the limit. And that's bad news for the bottom line. There might have been more CMs and employees there than guests.


It doesn’t really look that empty to me—at least not to an unprecedented degree.  I’ve been there in the months after 9/11 and in hurricane season, and the crowd level seems comparable to that.


----------



## Ryan King

AmberMV said:


> How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.



We were in Disneyland two years ago went it hit a record temp of 114°.  Not only was that the day of a global IT outage for MaxPass etc.  It was also a brownout for DL had to shut a ton of rides like Splash Mtn and Grizzly.  People were dropping like flies.  Our kids muscled through and we walked onto rides like Thunder Mtn which felt like being in a oven with a hair dryer pointed at us.  The park cleared out.  So I can imagine heat being a major factor.


----------



## everreal15

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I played 18 this morning before the hike, but without a mask.  I suck enough at golf without adding another element to affect my game, LOL!


 
Hahaha...to say my own game is in a major slump right now would be an understatement. Lol. But at least I have something to blame it on when playing with a mask....


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> So why does everyone think disney has "paused" the sale of new APs?
> 
> Is it just to help manage the capacity of the AP reservations bucket?
> 
> Or some other reason? Substantial price changes coming perhaps?


I thought they stopped selling APs a while ago?


----------



## Pickle Rick

apinknightmare said:


> I don't think they'll close again unless there's a huge outbreak amongst cast members that makes it hard to staff, so I would guess they'll cut hours/attractions if they do anything at all.



Or if Universal closes, or if things get out of hand in Orange County specifically.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anna_Sh said:


> It doesn’t really look that empty to me—at least not to an unprecedented degree.  I’ve been there in the months after 9/11 and in hurricane season, and the crowd level seems comparable to that.


I agree.  It looked very similar to the first hour or two of a MNSSHP day I attended last October (8am).


----------



## vinotinto

iteachlit said:


> We had an interesting experience at Restaurantosaurus today at noon. It was not busy. We ordered at the register to get the TIW discount. (BTW, the CM who was managing today told us that they have been asking IT to add TIW to mobile ordering.)
> 
> We got our food very quickly, picked up our drinks, and sat in the dining area to the right, just outside of the camper dining area.
> 
> There was a party of 10 plus people seated a few tables away. One member of that party decided to get into a full-on COVID-19 argument with some of his companions. He was yelling at them.
> 
> One CM looked like he wanted to ask the guy to stop, but the CM did not intervene. Other diners in the room looked shocked, just as we were.
> 
> After two minutes of listening to his rant, we loaded all of our food back onto the trays and moved to the camper room. We could still hear his voice, but not the specifics.
> 
> I didn’t want to hear that argument while on a family vacation. It’s WDW, folks. Leave the hot takes  at home.
> 
> Also, did I mention that it’s hot here?



hey! Was your TIW extended? I’m starting to sound like a broken record with this question, lol.We’ll be there in 6 days and ours expired during the closing and we need it extended to cover all the TS dining we are planning.


----------



## Sandisw

anthony2k7 said:


> So why does everyone think disney has "paused" the sale of new APs?
> 
> Is it just to help manage the capacity of the AP reservations bucket?
> 
> Or some other reason? Substantial price changes coming perhaps?



I think because what they would be selling as an AP is missing so many features of a normal AP..no park hopping and limits.

While it can still make financial sense if multi day tickets, it’s not the same and I think that is why.


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought they stopped selling APs a while ago?


Not according to various news stories this evening


----------



## Clockwork

lluv3971 said:


> Yeah, I get that. I was thinking of it more of as a way to gather data, than to "tattle", but you are right about what you said.
> 
> I wonder what other alternatives there could be.
> 
> Obviously, there are some people who are not following the rules, and I feel like management needs to know about it so they can identify the issues and problem solve. CMs can't be everywhere, so I would like to see some kind of system for collecting data, even if that is just an optional survey that they send out after your park visit.


They can’t have CM’s everywhere but they do have cameras, security just needs to do there job.


----------



## AmberMV

Sandisw said:


> I think because what they would be selling as an AP is missing so many features of a normal AP..no park hopping and limits.
> 
> While it can still make financial sense if multi day tickets, it’s not the same and I think that is why.


Good point.  I think if there is any price adjustment it will be to lower the price to reflect the lack of benefits, and then pass a refund on to current APs (I'd hope)


----------



## Sandisw

AmberMV said:


> Good point.  I think if there is any price adjustment it will be to lower the price to reflect the lack of benefits, and then pass a refund on to current APs (I'd hope)


 
They are supposed to be allowing current AP holders to cancel pass.

So, I doubt they are going to change it at all and lower price. I think they will simply hold sales until they can add things back.


----------



## marinejjh

apinknightmare said:


> I don't think they'll close again unless there's a huge outbreak amongst cast members that makes it hard to staff, so I would guess they'll cut hours/attractions if they do anything at all.


They wont have a choice if Florida has to shut down.


----------



## SaintsManiac

marinejjh said:


> They wont have a choice if Florida has to shut down.



They will not shut down.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> They will not shut down.



Flashback to March.... Never say never.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Flashback to March.... Never say never.



I’m talking about Florida, not Disney.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> They will not shut down.



Agreed.  With the Republican convention coming to Jacksonville in August, no way is DeSantis going to shut down anything that will anger Trump.  No matter how bad things get (and they are VERY bad now).


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pickle Rick said:


> Agreed.  With the Republican convention coming to Jacksonville in August, no way is DeSantis going to shut down anything that will anger Trump.  No matter how bad things get (and they are VERY bad now).



Exactly. If these numbers didn’t cause them to go back to phase 1 nothing will.


----------



## Pickle Rick

SaintsManiac said:


> Exactly. If these numbers didn’t cause them to go back to phase 1 nothing will.



I feel bad for Disney actually.  When UO re-opened, things were getting better.  Disney probably figured, if we wait another month, things might be even better than when UO opened.  And yet, here we are, things are worse than ever now.


----------



## yulilin3

KayMichigan said:


> I think Disney is probably sort of shocked by how few guests turned up for opening. If it was as empty as it looked on the vlogs, I doubt they made it even halfway to the limit. And that's bad news for the bottom line. There might have been more employees there than guests.


I doubt it.  If they did they would've opened spots for ap and they didn't


----------



## Mit88

KayMichigan said:


> I think Disney is probably sort of shocked by how few guests turned up for opening. If it was as empty as it looked on the vlogs, I doubt they made it even halfway to the limit. And that's bad news for the bottom line. There might have been more employees there than guests.



Considering they have the ability to see how many people reserved a spot through the reservation system, it’s hard to be shocked at a number. If there was no spike in Florida and they were halfway to filling a days worth of capacity on opening weekend, maybe they would be underwhelmed. But all factors included right now, it’s hard to be shocked that the parks weren’t at capacity.


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> Flashback to March.... Never say never.



Flashback to March.... Disney didnt have any safety protocols in place other than sinks and hand sanitizer stations.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think the state will shut down as a whole,  howeverI would not be surprised if where I live in SoFla does as we have the majority of cases.  The state is too large and different populations in different counties.  It’s not going to be a blanket shutdown I guarantee it.  Our governor has taken a measured approach and I think he has done a great job so far.  I thank god the other guy didn’t get elected especially after his poor choices earlier this year.  We have to learn to live with this virus it’s not going away, we need to work.


I agree with everything you just posted.  Orange County is in decent shape as far as hospitalizations and positivity rate is starting to decline.   Sadly we do have to live with this virus as best we can.  It’s a balance of people staying safe and earning a living. Gov De Santis definitely works hard at trying to find the right balance in this vast state.  I don’t envy him his job or the companies that have to make things work.  Disney won’t shut down.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I apologize if it's been discussed.
Just saw that people who take off masks on rides for photos, they get no photo-?
Hope they also notify the offenders.


----------



## rabidstoat

Jd2020 said:


> Already have 14 day tickets and park reservations for adults just child has now turned 3 so need additional ticket to be able to book park reservation (and yes I know good chance we won't be going but don't want to find that due to occupancy restrictions we couldn't include child in party as we didn't get her a ticket early enough If we are able to go). Point being UK site will not allow you to buy any 2020 tickets and it seems Disney does not want to acknowledge this, no one I've spoke to will admit it's a fact.



I would document your attempts to buy a ticket for the child, so if you are able to go and if there does happen to be trouble with the child ticket, you can point to the documentation on all the attempts you made.


----------



## Searc

SaintsManiac said:


> They will not shut down.


I said the same thing in March.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Searc said:


> I said the same thing in March.


I didn’t.  I thought they’d shut down in March  but don’t think they will now.


----------



## Pages26

I am not surprised they are so quiet. I am from UK and have only been WDW twice, on 1st visit I was initially shocked how the majority of the quests either had UK accents or were speaking Spanish.  I think people underestimate how high the percentage of foreign tourists are in the park on a normal day. There will be practically zero UK guests until next year as the biggest 2 holiday companies here have cancelled all flights to USA until 2021. Sea world have the right idea only opening 5 days a week. I predict Disney within a couple of weeks will do something similar probably have only 2 parks open at a time and rotate them until foreign tourists are able to visit.


----------



## Helvetica

DHS and Epcot start previews tomorrow.

I look forward to see what the wait times look like. I’m especially interested to see what the staggered boarding groups for Rise look like and if the 2020 Corvette is in the Showroom at Test Track (assuming the Showroom is open at all).


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I’m thinking attendance is going to be similar to this for a while. I can’t see disney rushing any sort of increase with the current climate of the virus.


They aren’t going to increase capacity for a long time.  They will add experiences and things like Dining Plan before the increase capacity.  They will find ways to get the maximum amount of spending from each guest at current capacity. Until they start filling all four parks to the current capacity load there is no reason for Disney to even consider raising capacity.


----------



## Mit88

Searc said:


> I said the same thing in March.



No one thought the entire country shut down. Now many things are back open. The March and Now comparisons are cherry picking at best. If there were no mask mandates anywhere in the country, no social distancing measures in the country, no knowledge of sanitization measures, then sure, you can use the “I said the same thing in March” excuse. But it really doesnt work right now because protocols that were unheard of and unthinkable when Disney closed down are now being utilized. Can I say with 100% certainty that Disney will never shut down from the virus again? No. Anything can happen. But its very, very, very doubtful at this point. They had so many opportunities to “Its not too late to delay the reopening”, well, its too late now. The train left the station.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Pages26 said:


> I am not surprised they are so quiet. I am from UK and have only been WDW twice, on 1st visit I was initially shocked how the majority of the quests either had UK accents or were speaking Spanish.  I think people underestimate how high the percentage of foreign tourists are in the park on a normal day. There will be practically zero UK guests until next year as the biggest 2 holiday companies here have cancelled all flights to USA until 2021. Sea world have the right idea only opening 5 days a week. I predict Disney within a couple of weeks will do something similar probably have only 2 parks open at a time and rotate them until foreign tourists are able to visit.


I believe Disney knows pretty much how many guests are international and took that in to consideration in their planning. I don’t think they’ll close a couple days a week like parks owned by UK based Merlin does.   It’s a bit different here and Disney has a set amount they want in the park.  As things tame down I think you’ll see attendance rise over the months.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Searc said:


> I said the same thing in March.



Again, I was not referring to disney.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!


Yes it’s worse than normal. I’m from New Orleans & it’s usually hot there too, but this weekend it was 97. Temps are usually like 90. We arrived in Orlando today & it was 100!!


----------



## only hope

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the current heat abnormal? I’ve been down a few times during summer and it always feels that hot. One day was a real feel of 110!



Not abnormal but we have more super hot days like that than we used to. Summer also lasts longer now, and we get very few cold days in winter (cold for us) compared to even just ten years ago. 




ryanpatricksmom said:


> I did a 4 mile practice hike with a mask on today.  It was 104*heat index in SC today as well.  It really wasn't as awful as I thought that it would be, and there shouldn't be any occasion at WDW where it would require that anyone need to walk that far without sitting/riding/being in air conditioning for a bit. I'm planning on about 4 hours a day.



AK is the toughest one to find a/c in, especially without FotLK and Nemo running. For people who want to avoid unmasked indoor areas, that leaves only three rides, one 4D show, and shops.


----------



## JacknSally

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I apologize if it's been discussed.
> Just saw that people who take off masks on rides for photos, they get no photo-?
> Hope they also notify the offenders.



*I saw this on FB/twitter earlier but haven’t seen it come up here. I don’t know if it’s been confirmed - the one poster I saw reporting it was told that by a CM but the reason they ended up not getting the photo was because of a magicband issue. Everyone in their party was wearing masks on the ride.

There was a blogmickey (I think) tweet of Expedition Everest shared a few pages back and several people in the train coming down a hill weren’t wearing their masks correctly. I’d be curious to know if any of them had their ride photo deleted! It’s an interesting policy - maybe it will discourage people from trying to take off their masks on rides since either way they’d end up without a “good” ride photo.*


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Unfortunately I saw it on the same site that said CMs were fired over the SDMT incident, so


----------



## Mit88

I love the people I follow on twitter criticizing Disney opening. But then I see pictures of them wearing neck gaiters in public.

So you, the critic is out in public, coming in close contact with people claiming you’re doing your part while wearing PPE that Disney will not allow because its deemed not safe enough to be allowed in the parks.

Like, YOU’RE not even being safe enough to be at Disney. So who should really be doing the judging here?

Now THATS ironic.


----------



## Jothmas

only hope said:


> Not abnormal but we have more super hot days like that than we used to. Summer also lasts longer now, and we get very few cold days in winter (cold for us) compared to even just ten years ago.


I told people after a trip to WDW last summer that it was hotter than ever and that it seemed like the increase in heat is reaching a point where Disney (and maybe everyone) might need to shift its hours in the future to an evening and nighttime experience.


----------



## xuxa777

Brianstl said:


> They aren’t going to increase capacity for a long time.  They will add experiences and things like Dining Plan before the increase capacity.  They will find ways to get the maximum amount of spending from each guest at current capacity. Until they start filling all four parks to the current capacity load there is no reason for Disney to even consider raising capacity.


Yes , agree, I am thinking fireworks come back pretty soon before capacity is raised


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jothmas said:


> I told people after a trip to WDW last summer that it was hotter than ever and that it seemed like the increase in heat is reaching a point where Disney (and maybe everyone) might need to shift its hours in the future to an evening and nighttime experience.



Oh gosh, I hope they never shift the hours and don’t think they will. We love the super hot summer afternoons in the parks. Lots of people skip out for pool time and there’s plenty of shows and indoor attractions with AC at all the parks. Late evenings aren’t a guarantee with little kids - we much prefer to arrive in the morning and stay through the afternoon, no matter the weather.

Bummer the HS shows like Frozen, Little  Mermaid, Disney jr. etc, can’t run this summer, those are such great AC breaks.


----------



## New Mouse

If they are surprised by attendance, they had weeks worth of data to go off of over at Universal.  Contrary to what people say here, they are the same.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *I saw this on FB/twitter earlier but haven’t seen it come up here. I don’t know if it’s been confirmed - the one poster I saw reporting it was told that by a CM but the reason they ended up not getting the photo was because of a magicband issue. Everyone in their party was wearing masks on the ride.
> 
> There was a blogmickey (I think) tweet of Expedition Everest shared a few pages back and several people in the train coming down a hill weren’t wearing their masks correctly. I’d be curious to know if any of them had their ride photo deleted! It’s an interesting policy - maybe it will discourage people from trying to take off their masks on rides since either way they’d end up without a “good” ride photo.*


I think there may be some MB issues.  I was there Thursday and Photopass tagged our family of mom, dad, and 3 toddlers as 2 grown men on Pirates


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Flashback to March.... Disney didnt have any safety protocols in place other than sinks and hand sanitizer stations.



Kinda missed the point again didn't you?


----------



## Anna_Sh

andyman8 said:


> That enrages me. As someone who visited yesterday and took every precaution I could think of, it's disappointing (but not necessarily surprising) that certain guests wouldn't abide by Disney's posted rules (if you're experiencing any of the following symptoms, you must not enter WDW). That, in my opinion, is grounds to revoke their APs (assuming they're AP holders). But this also underscores what has been stated before: if you're visiting WDW right now, you should be aware of the risk you're taking and accept that you could very well come into contact with someone like her (or someone who is not showing symptoms). I'll post more about my experiences this weekend tomorrow, but I didn't want to bore people with it tonight (and wanted some time to collect and condense my thoughts).


It’s no greater than the risk we all take going anywhere, in my opinion.  And, since Disney is taking so many precautions, I’d argue that it is actually less risk.  I think you can assume that people who don’t feel well will be more likely to run out to the grocery store than go to Disney.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> I think there may be some MB issues.  I was there Thursday and Photopass tagged our family of mom, dad, and 3 toddlers as 2 grown men on Pirates


*
This happens to us a lot for some reason! Lol we always end up with other people’s photos. There’s a form on the site you can fill out to have them track down your photos if you want them!*


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> That enrages me. As someone who visited yesterday and took every precaution I could think of, it's disappointing (but not necessarily surprising) that certain guests wouldn't abide by Disney's posted rules (if you're experiencing any of the following symptoms, you must not enter WDW). That, in my opinion, is grounds to revoke their APs (assuming they're AP holders). But this also underscores what has been stated before: if you're visiting WDW right now, you should be aware of the risk you're taking and accept that you could very well come into contact with someone like her (or someone who is not showing symptoms). I'll post more about my experiences this weekend tomorrow, but I didn't want to bore people with it tonight (and wanted some time to collect and condense my thoughts).



I wish I could be naive enough to believe everyone, everywhere would follow rules and think about everyone and not just themselves during a pandemic, and not just at Disney. But I’m old enough to realize there are dumb, selfish people that walk this Earth, and that will never, ever change. It sucks for us are willing to wear masks, stay distanced as best we can, and stay home if we’re sick, but that’s life.


----------



## andyman8

Anna_Sh said:


> It’s no greater than the risk we all take going anywhere, in my opinion.  And, since Disney is taking so many precautions, I’d argue that it is actually less risk.  I think you can assume that people who don’t feel well will be more likely to run out to the grocery store than go to Disney.


There are very few places I can think of outside of WDW where you would be in a situation where someone like her would be seated, get up, and you'd take her place within seconds (and probably touch the same surfaces) without sanitation. I'm not going to argue this, but I don't think you can make a comparison between a visit to your local grocery store and WDW.

Again, only you can make the decision that is best for you and your family; I'm not going to judge, but I think everyone needs to be honest with themselves about the risk involved (not a tremendous risk but also not insignificant) and, if they chose to go like I did, take the necessary precautions during and _after_ the trip.


----------



## Tjddis

Anna_Sh said:


> It’s no greater than the risk we all take going anywhere, in my opinion.  And, since Disney is taking so many precautions, I’d argue that it is actually less risk.  I think you can assume that people who don’t feel well will be more likely to run out to the grocery store than go to Disney.


Nobody has thousands of dollars invested in going to the grocery store.  Much less motivation to go when sick

tired of the grocery store comparison.  False equivalency.


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> Kinda missed the point again didn't you?



Nope. I believe you’re missing the point. But, that’s ok, I’ll forgive you


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I wish I could be naive enough to believe everyone, everywhere would follow rules and think about everyone and not just themselves during a pandemic, and not just at Disney. But I’m old enough to realize there are dumb, selfish people that walk this Earth, and that will never, ever change. It sucks for us are willing to wear masks, stay distanced as best we can, and stay home if we’re sick, but that’s life.





chicagoshannon said:


> The tweet was also mostly lies.  I'm not going to say more because rteez asked us not to last night but you can't believe everything you see in a tweet!


To be clear, all I'm saying here is -- whatever the situation was with this vlogger -- it is statically very likely that someone will walk into a WDW theme park with the virus at some point, even if they know they're showing symptoms. As @Mit88 pointed out, we cannot expect people to "do the right thing," unfortunately. That level of uncertainty (at a scope as large as WDW) creates an inherent risk, so I'm just telling folks to be mindful of it. You don't have to take my word for it; take Disney's. They have signs posted all over basically saying this.


----------



## Lewisc

Anna_Sh said:


> It’s no greater than the risk we all take going anywhere, in my opinion.  And, since Disney is taking so many precautions, I’d argue that it is actually less risk.  I think you can assume that people who don’t feel well will be more likely to run out to the grocery store than go to Disney.


I think it's the opposite. A person who doesnt feel well can have someone else go to the grocery store or have the store deliver.

A person who flew to Orlando with family isn't going to skip Disney JMO

There is in issue asymptomatic people spreading the disease.

If I go to a local store and mask compliance is poor as is social distancing I can get in my car and drive home. Not as easy on vacation.


----------



## hertamaniac

Helvetica said:


> if the 2020 Corvette is in the Showroom at Test Track (assuming the Showroom is open at all).



Now that has my full attention and was always a highlight leaving TT. I just don't know if they'll let guests peruse around nowadays, but that car is stunning.


----------



## JacknSally

*Who is streaming from EPCOT or DHS this week? I saw @yulilin3 post on FB that she’ll be in DHS tomorrow. Here With the Ears will be, too. Do we know of anything from EPCOT?*


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> To be clear, all I'm saying here is -- whatever the situation was with this vlogger -- it is statically very likely that someone will walk into a WDW theme park with the virus at some point, even if they know they're showing symptoms. As @Mit88 pointed out, we cannot expect people to "do the right thing," unfortunately. That level of uncertainty (at a scope as large as WDW) creates an inherent risk, so I'm just telling folks to be mindful of it. You don't have to take my word for it; take Disney's. They have signs posted all over basically saying this.



Without using the comparison of individual stores vs Disney in “whose safer”. There are people in every state, every city, every town that dont care about anyone other than themselves. And that does include those people going into grocery stores, and shopping for other essentials.

 Now, I have personally seen 100% compliance in the 2 stores that I’ve visited in my town of ~300,000 people ever since the masks became mandated here in mid-April. That also doesnt mean just because I’VE seen 100% compliance that thats the case when I’m not around. I’m almost certain there is non-compliance in those same stores that I havent personally seen, maybe while I’ve even been in there and just not in eye view. 

But theres no more than 200 people in either of those 2 stores while I’m in there. Disney on the other hand has, and will have probably no less than 5,000 people, and possibly more in each of its parks for the foreseeable future. So easy math would tell you that with more people at Disney in an afternoon than what you’ll find at an essential store, the odds are heavily in the favor of more people at Disney not complying with the protocols, whether thats being done on purpose, ignorantly, or by accident.

Its inevitable that you’re going to run into non-compliance eventually, but theres a much larger chance that you’re going to see it at Disney. You just have to be vigilant and know that this thing doesnt pick and choose where its spread, whether its a Publix, or a theme park. Try your best to assume everyone around you has it and make sure you take responsibility and take care of yourself. Wash ya damn hands. If you see a hundred dollar bill on the ground thats not yours, dont pick it up, ill be right behind you to do that for you


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Anna_Sh said:


> I think you can assume that people who don’t feel well will be more likely to run out to the grocery store than go to Disney.




You don’t think people go on vacation sick? It happens all the time. They don’t want to cancel their trips and lose thousands of dollars. People fly sick and go to the parks. People get sick during their trips and they go to the parks. It is not right, but they do it. Happens all the time. When I was a CM I was friends with someone who worked at first aid. You would cringe at the stories about people trying to “tough it out” at the parks.

Thankfully some kind of grocery delivery exists for many of us now, so there’s really no excuse to go into a grocery store while ill.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MegaraWink said:


> This was an inevitability. People get jealous of people who go to Disney. Now there's a socially acceptable way to be passive aggressive about it.



See this is annoying.

I want to go to Disney, sure. But under different circumstances! I don’t want to be there right now under the current ones. I am not jealous, I would be completely stressed and anxious and know way better than to do that to myself and my family.

I am not secretly bitter that people are making the choice to go while I am not. I am however a big bitter ***** (come through for me, filter) at what this pandemic has done to so many things that I love but that doesn’t make me jealous of anyone except maybe my past self for not realizing how good she had it.


----------



## mshanson3121

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I would LOVE a night owl's Disney. My absolute favorite time to be in the park is after midnight.



Well, they used to offer it for free - it was called Extra Magic Hours. But then it disappeared for reduced park hours and After Hours events which cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Amy11401

BrianR said:


> There's a lot to unwind, like the need for care, then the professional call for them to go to the hospital, then the refusal of care.  And then what happened before COVID when refusal of care happened vs. now.  And the legalities of all of that.  There's what some people hope would happen, what can fairly happen to not have any sort of legal nonsense, what could logically happen in the current environment, and the actual instance here.  And I have no idea if any of those circles cross in the Venn diagram or not.


If someone goes to a first aid station and is sick, can't Disney pretty much make them leave?  If you are sick at the entrance they deny entry.


----------



## Pickle Rick

MickeyWaffles said:


> You don’t think people go on vacation sick? It happens all the time. They don’t want to cancel their trips and lose thousands of dollars. People fly sick and go to the parks. People get sick during their trips and they go to the parks. It is not right, but they do it. Happens all the time. When I was a CM I was friends with someone who worked at first aid. You would cringe at the stories about people trying to “tough it out” at the parks.
> 
> Thankfully some kind of grocery delivery exists for many of us now, so there’s really no excuse to go into a grocery store while ill.



Sucks for the CM's who have to go back to work for their livelihoods to deal with these clowns who think the virus is fake, or not a big deal.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Well, they used to offer it for free - it was called Extra Magic Hours. But then it disappeared for reduced park hours and After Hours events which cost an arm and a leg.



I attended EMH over Thanksgiving.


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> You don’t think people go on vacation sick? It happens all the time. They don’t want to cancel their trips and lose thousands of dollars. People fly sick and go to the parks. People get sick during their trips and they go to the parks. It is not right, but they do it. Happens all the time. When I was a CM I was friends with someone who worked at first aid. You would cringe at the stories about people trying to “tough it out” at the parks.
> 
> Thankfully some kind of grocery delivery exists for many of us now, so there’s really no excuse to go into a grocery store while ill.



This. Now, I haven't seen it much here, but on some of the FB groups I'm in, I've always been amazed at the people that will go sick. Stomach flu? Colds?  Positive for influenza? Oh well, we're still going!


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I attended EMH over Thanksgiving.



They don't offer the really late hours anymore that they used to regularly. That's been discussed many times on this board


----------



## Helvetica

hertamaniac said:


> Now that has my full attention and was always a highlight leaving TT. I just don't know if they'll let guests peruse around nowadays, but that car is stunning.



I love Corvettes. I’ve only seen the new mid-engine Corvette C8 once at a car show and I love it. I’m saving up to get one in 2024 to replace my C5.

If they have the C8, I’d assume they’d move it out of the choke point. It might even make sense to move the whole showroom outside. 

I guess we’ll see tomorrow.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> They don't offer the really late hours anymore that they used to regularly. That's been discussed many times on this board



Maybe I don’t experience that because we travel during holidays when the parks are open longer.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mshanson3121 said:


> Well, they used to offer it for free - it was called Extra Magic Hours. But then it disappeared for reduced park hours and After Hours events which cost an arm and a leg.


Well, yeah. I've been to the parks a time or two  I'm just saying I'm a very happy camper in MK at 2AM! Those were good days


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Now, I haven't seen it much here, but on some of the FB groups I'm in, I've always been amazed at the people that will go sick. Stomach flu? Colds?  Positive for influenza? Oh well, we're still going!



People wear it as a badge of honour. Like “I love Disney so much I didn’t let a pesky illness keep me down!!”

That didn’t age well, lol. Try that now and the whole internet comes after you.


----------



## hertamaniac

Helvetica said:


> I love Corvettes. I’ve only seen the new mid-engine Corvette C8 once at a car show and I love it. I’m saving up to get one in 2024 to replace my C5.
> 
> If they have the C8, I’d assume they’d move it out of the choke point. It might even make sense to move the whole showroom outside.
> 
> I guess we’ll see tomorrow.



Pics please if spotted at TT tomorrow? Yes, the C8 and mid-engine design allowed the A pillar to drop lower and moved the CG more towards the center. Reviews have been mostly positive so far. Enjoy your day!


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe I don’t experience that because we travel during holidays when the parks are open longer.



Yes, probably so. MK used to be open till as late as 1 am, with EMH from 1-3. Now those are magic hours! 



IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Well, yeah. I've been to the parks a time or two  I'm just saying I'm a very happy camper in MK at 2AM! Those were good days



Oh I agree. My favorite time to be in the parks is after the sun goes down. It's just a completely different experience.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> See this is annoying.
> 
> I want to go to Disney, sure. But under different circumstances! I don’t want to be there right now under the current ones. I am not jealous, I would be completely stressed and anxious and know way better than to do that to myself and my family.
> 
> I am not secretly bitter that people are making the choice to go while I am not. I am however a big bitter ***** (come through for me, filter) at what this pandemic has done to so many things that I love but that doesn’t make me jealous of anyone except maybe my past self for not realizing how good she had it.



While her comment wasn’t individually meant for anyone in specific, it came off as general. So I see how you’d feel targeted because you are one of the people that have made the choice not to go, and you’ve been very vocal about that. But I can say for certain that theres not an ounce of passive aggressiveness coming from you, personally. But I will also say that its really hard to deny that what people are feeling is FOMO and the ability to use the situation as a barrier of defense is absolutely in play. For some. Not all.

I havent been to the gym in 4 months. I look at friends’ pictures/story’s on IG of them at the gym in states that they’re open in, and there are times where I’ve said tp myself that I hope their state shuts back down. So I’m guilty of it. It sucks having to see people get to enjoy things that you want, , but can’t, whether its because you personally dont want or cant afford to take that risk, or you literally have no choice and can’t because its not an option thats available to you


----------



## Anna_Sh

Do the CM previews tomorrow start at the same time as the new park hours?  In other words, will EPCOT open at 11 tomorrow for the CMs?


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> Do the CM previews tomorrow start at the same time as the new park hours?  In other words, will EPCOT open at 11 tomorrow for the CMs?



If the preview hours were the same as the normal park hours for MK and AK, then I think its a safe bet that applies to EPCOT and DHS


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> While her comment wasn’t individually meant for anyone in specific, it came off as general. So I see how you’d feel targeted because you are one of the people that have made the choice not to go, and you’ve been very vocal about that. But I can say for certain that theres not an ounce of passive aggressiveness coming from you, personally. But I will also say that its really hard to deny that what people are feeling is FOMO and the ability to use the situation as a barrier of defense is absolutely in play. For some. Not all.
> 
> I havent been to the gym in 4 months. I look at friends’ pictures/story’s on IG of them at the gym in states that they’re open in, and there are times where I’ve said tp myself that I hope their state shuts back down. So I’m guilty of it. It sucks having to see people get to enjoy things that you want, , but can’t, whether its because you personally dont want or cant afford to take that risk, or you literally have no choice and can’t because its not an option thats available to you


Yeah, no. My frustration with Disney being open right now has nothing to do with wanting to be there myself and everything to do with wanting this thing to get under some semblance of control so my regular day to day life can get back to normal and stay there. The longer things run unchecked anywhere in this country the longer it takes for that to happen in any real way for almost all of us. Would I love to be sitting in Epcot drinking a margarita like it was September 2019 and I had no idea what COVID is? Yes, 100%. Do I daydream about a time in the future when I might have something resembling that experience again? Yes, all the time. Do I have any desire to be traipsing through the parks in a mask in 100 degree weather weighing the risks of eating my lunch inside versus melting in a pool of my sweat outside in between wondering if the person I sat near to on the plane ride down might have been sick? No, not even a little bit. I may have some wistfulness for a Disney trip but it is for the kind of Disney trip I took before all of this happened - mask free, park hopping, strolling and snacking, as many days as I wanted on my AP, filling in all of the available space. Well maybe not that last one.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah, no. My frustration with Disney being open right now has nothing to do with wanting to be there myself and everything to do with wanting this thing to get under some semblance of control so my regular day to day life can get back to normal and stay there. The longer things run unchecked anywhere in this country the longer it takes for that to happen in any real way for almost all of us. Would I love to be sitting in Epcot drinking a margarita like it was September 2019 and I had no idea what COVID is? Yes, 100%. Do I daydream about a time in the future when I might have something resembling that experience again? Yes, all the time. Do I have any desire to be traipsing through the parks in a mask in 100 degree weather weighing the risks of eating my lunch inside versus melting in a pool of my sweat outside in between wondering if the person I sat near to on the plane ride down might have been sick? No, not even a little bit. I may have some wistfulness for a Disney trip but it is for the kind of Disney trip I took before all of this happened - mask free, park hopping, strolling and snacking, as many days as I wanted on my AP, filling in all of the available space. Well maybe not that last one.





Mit88 said:


> For some. Not all.



Just gonna leave this here


----------



## iteachlit

vinotinto said:


> hey! Was your TIW extended? I’m starting to sound like a broken record with this question, lol.We’ll be there in 6 days and ours expired during the closing and we need it extended to cover all the TS dining we are planning.


I don’t know. Ours wasn’t due to expire until November. Sorry.


----------



## iteachlit

Farro said:


> I cant remember. Do they have skycaps?
> 
> At O'hare we print tags at kiosk and just walk over and load on belt.


Southwest has skycaps, but had discontinued the service at BWI. I’m not sure about MCO. 

I’m on property now. We had our bags delivered, but we will need to lug them to MCO as RAC is closed.


----------



## iteachlit

JacknSally said:


> *I saw this on FB/twitter earlier but haven’t seen it come up here. I don’t know if it’s been confirmed - the one poster I saw reporting it was told that by a CM but the reason they ended up not getting the photo was because of a magicband issue. Everyone in their party was wearing masks on the ride.
> 
> There was a blogmickey (I think) tweet of Expedition Everest shared a few pages back and several people in the train coming down a hill weren’t wearing their masks correctly. I’d be curious to know if any of them had their ride photo deleted! It’s an interesting policy - maybe it will discourage people from trying to take off their masks on rides since either way they’d end up without a “good” ride photo.*


We have yet to receive any on-ride photos.

Also, using MBs to pay has been flaky. The transaction often fails the first time.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> People wear it as a badge of honour. Like “I love Disney so much I didn’t let a pesky illness keep me down!!”
> 
> That didn’t age well, lol. Try that now and the whole internet comes after you.



I went to Disneyland 2 years ago with a broken leg. Granted, I planned the trip well before I had broken it, and it was a 2 day trip before heading to Hawaii for a wedding, but I wore it as a badge of honor that a broken leg wasnt going to stop me from going to Disneyland. 

Much different than a highly contagious virus, or even any illness that could be passed from you to someone else, but it was still something I was “proud” of. 

I dont get sick often, its been about 5 years since I’ve had any sort of illness more than a migraine, but I’m over dramatic when I get migraines, and haven’t gone to the parks when I’ve had them. Theres no way I’d be able to force myself out of bed and into a park when I’m actually sick


----------



## KBoopaloo

This may have been posted already but this Twitter account is retweeting virtually all of the stuff players are posting from the bubble. Some of it is pretty entertaining.

https://twitter.com/NBABubbleLife?s=21


----------



## SaintsManiac

KBoopaloo said:


> This may have been posted already but this Twitter account is retweeting virtually all of the stuff players are posting from the bubble. Some of it is pretty entertaining.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NBABubbleLife?s=21



They are ridiculous.   I am here for all bubble content.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> This may have been posted already but this Twitter account is retweeting virtually all of the stuff players are posting from the bubble. Some of it is pretty entertaining.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NBABubbleLife?s=21



The NBA is making the best out of a bad, and risky situation. MLB needs to take a class in marketing from what these NBA players are doing. There are a bunch of new NBA fans just on here alone because of what they’re doing with this content.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Arguetafamily said:


> Honestly though, Disney being open does very little to influence the numbers, as evidence by today and the past two weeks numbers.
> 
> Normal 3 months ago will never be normal again. Short of shutting down only "essential" businesses forever, there will always be spikes.
> It's the acceptance of this that will help everyone cope with our new reality.


Because we are not supposed to debate numbers here all I will say is that spikes are 100% expected, yes, but 60,000 new cases in one state in a week is not an “expected spike” and if we do nothing to try to slow this kind of spread it will be a long, long time before we are at a point where we are just trying to manage spikes as opposed to dealing with wildly spreading outbreaks.


----------



## Mit88

Robin Lopez saying he’d get off the DME if it wasn’t going to end with him heading to Castaway Cay had me dying.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Arguetafamily said:


> Honestly though, Disney being open does very little to influence the numbers, as evidence by today and the past two weeks numbers.



Out of state visitors who pick covid up at Disney will likely exhibit symptoms and test positive back in their home states, up to 14 days after exposure.

I am very concerned about people traveling to and from a hotspot and bringing it home to their communities. Many will just jump back into daily life without quarantining after traveling to and from a hotspot. The potential impact is so much more widespread than just FL’s numbers.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> Robin Lopez saying he’d get off the DME if it wasn’t going to end with him heading to Castaway Cay had me dying.


I am on board with any NBA player who enjoys the Stacey Must Do channel as much as I do. If I bought jerseys I might buy his.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Pickle Rick said:


> Eh, maybe, maybe not.   Other countries are doing significantly better than we are.



Has nothing to do with Disney opening, they have only been officially open 2 days. 

Other countries are also testing less. Other countries are also doing worse. Other countries also don't fully disclose.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> I am on board with any NBA player who enjoys the Stacey Must Do channel as much as I do. If I bought jerseys I might buy his.



Until I joined here, I thought I was the only crazy Disney person that watched Stacey as soon as I lay my luggage down in my room


----------



## Arguetafamily

KBoopaloo said:


> Because we are not supposed to debate numbers here all I will say is that spikes are 100% expected, yes, but 60,000 new cases in one state in a week is not an “expected spike” and if we do nothing to try to slow this kind of spread it will be a long, long time before we are at a point where we are just trying to manage spikes as opposed to dealing with wildly spreading outbreaks.



It's been over 10 days since the spikes and the death rate is staying flat, and in another 10-14 days will tell the story.
I don't feel like writing long paragraphs since I know in a matter of minutes or hours it may be deleted.


----------



## pangyal

And for a total change of topic- does anyone know whether they are refilling popcorn buckets at the moment?


----------



## Arguetafamily

MickeyWaffles said:


> Out of state visitors who pick covid up at Disney will likely exhibit symptoms and test positive back in their home states, up to 14 days after exposure.
> 
> I am very concerned about people traveling to and from a hotspot and bringing it home to their communities. Many will just jump back into daily life without quarantining after traveling to and from a hotspot. The potential impact is so much more widespread than just FL’s numbers.



The Texas, Arizona, and California spikes do not point to out of state traveling. It points to moving from phases, people going out again, mask wearing, social distancing, and mass testing. There is nothing more to do than keep things closed longer.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Until I joined here, I thought I was the only crazy Disney person that watched Stacey as soon as I lay my luggage down in my room



*Are the magic carpets on Stacey’s must-do list? We, too, watch it non-stop but I don’t actually remember anything she recommends. Other than it’s a small world. CAH-lass-ic!*


----------



## KBoopaloo

pangyal said:


> And for a total change of topic- does anyone know whether they are refilling popcorn buckets at the moment?


I believe they will give you the scoop of popcorn in the cardboard sleeve for you to refill your own bucket.


----------



## Farro

pangyal said:


> And for a total change of topic- does anyone know whether they are refilling popcorn buckets at the moment?



I dont know, but thank you. Thank you for this question.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Arguetafamily said:


> The Texas, Arizona, and California spikes do not point to out of state traveling. It points to moving from phases, people going out again, mask wearing, social distancing, and mass testing. There is nothing more to do than keep things closed longer.



You aren’t understanding my point.

People will bring it back to communities that are NOT in states that are hotspots. 

It doesn’t matter. It’s clear where you stand on this and clear where I stand and neither side will budge


----------



## pangyal

Okay, check mark on the popcorn question, thank you !

And second: Does anyone know whether we have to present our receipts for the refillable mugs each time we would like the CM to fill them up, or can they just scan the mug themselves on the RFID platform to verify validity before filling them? I’m wondering if I can even just keep a picture on my phone of the receipt once we purchase them on arrival.


----------



## pangyal

Farro said:


> I dont know, but thank you. Thank you for this question.


I’m trying. I really am. I might be able to come up with more.


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> Robin Lopez saying he’d get off the DME if it wasn’t going to end with him heading to Castaway Cay had me dying.



Did you see his response to "mr. morrow"?  "At least I didn't have to make seven stops at Saratoga Springs before ending up at my final destination."  LOL!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

KBoopaloo said:


> I believe they will give you the scoop of popcorn in the cardboard sleeve for you to refill your own bucket.



Correct


----------



## MickeyWaffles

KBoopaloo said:


> I believe they will give you the scoop of popcorn in the cardboard sleeve for you to refill your own bucket.



Yep! This was confirmed by DFB.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Are the magic carpets on Stacey’s must-do list? We, too, watch it non-stop but I don’t actually remember anything she recommends. Other than it’s a small world. CAH-lass-ic!*



I vaguely remember her riding Magic Carpets in the video, but same, I couldnt tell you a single thing she recommends. 

How she doesnt have her own Disney+ show is just astonishing. You thought Hamilton got alot of views?


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I vaguely remember her riding Magic Carpets in the video, but same, I couldnt tell you a single thing she recommends.
> 
> How she doesnt have her own Disney+ show is just astonishing. You thought Hamilton got alot of views?



*I’ve been known to watch some Must-Do Disney on YouTube from time to time.  *


----------



## KBoopaloo

JacknSally said:


> *I’ve been known to watch some Must-Do Disney on YouTube from time to time. *


Whenever I visit for the first time after a major land or attraction opens I can’t wait to see if they have filmed a new Stacey segment for it and what her outfit will be. I am waiting for Stacey on the Skyliner.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Whenever I visit for the first time after a major land or attraction opens I can’t wait to see if they have filmed a new Stacey segment for it and what her outfit will be. I am waiting for Stacey on the Skyliner.



I think the last time I was there the newest thing she visited in the video was TSL. Theres so much new content I get to see the next time I go. I wonder if we get a new version with the new Social Distance Stacey


----------



## aweehughes

Are the media in CSR non-tower rooms?


----------



## Katrina Y

AmberMV said:


> How long have you all been able to stay in the parks before surrendering to go back to the resort?  I'm a Floridian and we surrendered after 4 hours.  I'm pretty confident the heat is the reason the parks are somewhat empty, because the capacity is set for the day and if everyone just spends a few hours each then the parks will always seem a bit empty.  Orlando was another 104*F heat index today.


7 hours today, but the mask free, air conditioned relaxation station might be one of my new favorite “Disney attractions”.


----------



## MegaraWink

Katrina Y said:


> 7 hours today, but the mask free, air conditioned relaxation station might be one of my new favorite “Disney attractions”.



I'm hoping when I go next week those are mostly deserted. I'm not sure I'd be too comfortable if they are crowded. 

BTW, to everyone - about my last comment, I misread and thought we were talking about society at large (esp Twitter), not this thread. I wasn't really following the conversation so I didn't mean anything to individuals. If you're on this board, we all get to go to Disney.


----------



## rteetz

aweehughes said:


> Are the media in CSR non-tower rooms?


Yep


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282332330892419073


----------



## rockpiece

I'm very interested how they handle Le Cellier, don't feel like you can really fit a lot of people in there with social distancing. Hopefully someone goes during the CM previews and posts it.


----------



## brockash

pangyal said:


> I’m trying. I really am. I might be able to come up with more.


Lol...like when do we think they'll open the plaza ice cream side?  It's going to be a sad day when we can't get our end of day ice cream sundaes/sandwiches lol, but really any speculations?


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


>


Lol...so this is the CEO for the company Disney has contracted to do their screenings right?  I mean, don't get me wrong; I'd go tomorrow and it looks like Disneys doing a good job, but I can't imagine this guy would say any different regardless of his true feelings.


----------



## casaya95

Just caught up on this thread; there are so many Negative Nancys. I understand worrying about public safety, but trumpeting that Florida will close and that it's a doomsday scenario is just... exhausting to say the least. Sorry if that's a bit harsh, but it's tiring to see a few people hammering the same points to say "I told you so".


----------



## brockash

aweehughes said:


> Are the media in CSR non-tower rooms?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282454529296875520


They're like a bunch of bored trapped teenagers lol...love that most of them seem to have a good attitude about it all though.


----------



## brockash

Marthasor said:


> Did you see his response to "mr. morrow"?  "At least I didn't have to make seven stops at Saratoga Springs before ending up at my final destination."  LOL!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282385858075787265


Lol...I'm loving him more and more every day.  I don't follow bball, but asked my teenage son about him and he said he really doesn't play much (I think just got put/traded to a team) and asked me why I cared or why I said I think I like him...I told him it's not about his basketball skills lol.  Sounds like his brother gets a lil more playing time??? Either way they seem like our kind of ppl.


----------



## Tjddis

Arguetafamily said:


> Honestly though, Disney being open does very little to influence the numbers, as evidence by today and the past two weeks numbers.
> 
> Normal 3 months ago will never be normal again. Short of shutting down only "essential" businesses forever, there will always be spikes.
> It's the acceptance of this that will help everyone cope with our new reality.


The impact of Disney being open will not be known for a few weeks.  And maybe not ever.  Because 1) FLA does not trace effectively 2) they don’t report out of state residents in there test numbers
I’m willing to say it may all be ok and not cause an issue but I would not spoke the ball after being open a few days.  That is actually how much of the country got into this mess, declaring mission accomplished too soon...


----------



## Anna_Sh

I hope that EPCOT will still have their flavored popcorn.  I’m in the mood for sour cream and onion


----------



## Jd2020

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I believe Disney knows pretty much how many guests are international and took that in to consideration in their planning. I don’t think they’ll close a couple days a week like parks owned by UK based Merlin does.   It’s a bit different here and Disney has a set amount they want in the park.  As things tame down I think you’ll see attendance rise over the months.


I sure Disney are aware of the make up of its visitors, however they dont act as if they do know. I know it kind of mute subject due to travel restrictions but UK web site only sells 2021 tickets with no explanation of why 2020 tickets are not available, DVC and Disney still sending emails out to overseas visitors giving details of 2020 requirements, when speaking to Disney no one seems to know or is willing to say why 2020 tickets are not available on the UK site. They are either incompetent or for some reason being underhand. Why don't they just update the site and put on the site that due to current circumstances they are not making 2020 tickets availible in the uk at least it would save hours of phone calls getting nowhere.
Disney do know the numbers but I do think some do under estimate the numbers and value of overseas visitors


----------



## JeanfromBNA

I d


Jd2020 said:


> I sure Disney are aware of the make up of its visitors, however they dont act as if they do know. I know it kind of mute subject due to travel restrictions but UK web site only sells 2021 tickets with no explanation of why 2020 tickets are not available, DVC and Disney still sending emails out to overseas visitors giving details of 2020 requirements, when speaking to Disney no one seems to know or is willing to say why 2020 tickets are not available on the UK site. They are either incompetent or for some reason being underhand. Why don't they just update the site and put on the site that due to current circumstances they are not making 2020 tickets availible in the uk at least it would save hours of phone calls getting nowhere.
> Disney do know the numbers but I do think some do under estimate the numbers and value of overseas visitors


I don't think that they were selling any 2020 tickets, until the recent announcement. 

Has the UK restricted visitors from the US? If so, that may be why.


----------



## anthony2k7

JeanfromBNA said:


> I d
> 
> I don't think that they were selling any 2020 tickets, until the recent announcement.
> 
> Has the UK restricted visitors from the US? If so, that may be why.



I think there is a total ban in both directions currently.


----------



## Jd2020

JeanfromBNA said:


> I d
> 
> I don't think that they were selling any 2020 tickets, until the recent announcement.
> 
> Has the UK restricted visitors from the US? If so, that may be why.


This is after the announcement that 2020 were availible. I have a November DVC booking and have had mails from both DVC and Disney advising of new requirements,  no mention of tickets not available to non US visitors, all I'm asking is for them to be open and explain what the situation is. Has the UK web site just not been updated or is it a active decision to not make tickets availible, no one seems to know or want to give me a straight answer.
Can't see as UK restricting USA visitors makes a difference, yes USA  restricting overseas visitors does, but it does mean we will be at a disadvantage when they do open up.
I would completely understand if they were to restrict overseas visitors until 2021 but if this is there aim just come out and say it, to me its seems they are just trying to keep their options open while keeping people in limbo, or could it be that they are that poorly organised?


----------



## Jd2020

JeanfromBNA said:


> When you return from a US visit, you will be the US visitor possibly bringing the disease back with you.


Yes but it's not really about travel restrictions its about Disney being open about what they are doing, and just stringing me along. All im asking is for someone at disney to tell me what their current  policy is.  After several call and emails no one seems to be able to give me an answer. if I can't purchase the extra ticket, I cant reserve my park day so if travel restrictions are lifted I may be left with DVC booking I can't cancel, flights I can't get refunds for as restrictions have been lifted but no chance of getting park reservation as ive been unable to purchase a ticket. 
Sorry to keep banging on about it but it's just in the hope someone from Disney PR follows these boards and takes note of the unexplained discrepancy between the ticket purchasing sites. When i phone the uk they tell me to call the U.S. and when i speakt to the U.S.  they say call the U.K. number.


----------



## koszmok

JacknSally said:


> *Who is streaming from EPCOT or DHS this week? I saw @yulilin3 post on FB that she’ll be in DHS tomorrow. Here With the Ears will be, too. Do we know of anything from EPCOT?*



Cory meets world. Youtube. Today


----------



## koszmok

JeanfromBNA said:


> I d
> 
> I don't think that they were selling any 2020 tickets, until the recent announcement.
> 
> Has the UK restricted visitors from the US? If so, that may be why.



*Until 8th June anyone could enter UK without restriction.*

Between 8th June and 10th July everyone entered the UK needed 14 days quarantine I think no restricted country of origin.

Since 10th of July some has to quarantine for 14 days (US visitors has to) some doesn`t.


----------



## koszmok

anthony2k7 said:


> I think there is a total ban in both directions currently.



That is not correct. UK let  US visitors in but there is a mandatory 14 days quarantine.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Tjddis said:


> The impact of Disney being open will not be known for a few weeks.  And maybe not ever.  Because 1) FLA does not trace effectively 2) they don’t report out of state residents in there test numbers
> I’m willing to say it may all be ok and not cause an issue but I would not spoke the ball after being open a few days.  That is actually how much of the country got into this mess, declaring mission accomplished too soon...


There have been no reports of outbreaks tied to UO and Disney appears to have taken even better precautions.  It appears it’s the bars, which have been shut down, that was a large contributor to cases.  They are also reporting gyms as having some issues.  In general it’s sad to say some of the younger crowd is not taking this seriously and then spreading it to the more vulnerable.  I don’t believe anyone has ever said it’s mission accomplished.  Rather states are now seeing their peaks and doing their very best to find a balance of safety and people needing to work to keep a roof over their head and put food on the table for their families.  This isn’t an event that affects only our physical health.  It’s up to each of us to determine what’s safe for us to do and take personal responsibility for following the suggested guidelines.


----------



## MrsBooch

pangyal said:


> Okay, check mark on the popcorn question, thank you !
> 
> And second: Does anyone know whether we have to present our receipts for the refillable mugs each time we would like the CM to fill them up, or can they just scan the mug themselves on the RFID platform to verify validity before filling them? I’m wondering if I can even just keep a picture on my phone of the receipt once we purchase them on arrival.



goooood question about the mugs - I didn’t even think about that. I watched a YouTube video of people at Vero Beach DVC resort and they just walked up with their mugs and the CM filled up a paper cup and handed it to them. I didn’t see anything  being scanned I don’t think??



JacknSally said:


> *I’ve been known to watch some Must-Do Disney on YouTube from time to time. *



this is one of my favorite things to do if I’m stressed out- I have no idea why but listening to 2017’s Must Do Disney or hearing about how great Mickeys Philharmagic is going to be just puts me in the best mood 
Some people listen to meditation music. I listen to Stacy screeching about the Tower of Terror.


----------



## vinotinto

KBoopaloo said:


> This may have been posted already but this Twitter account is retweeting virtually all of the stuff players are posting from the bubble. Some of it is pretty entertaining.
> 
> https://twitter.com/NBABubbleLife?s=21


I may have been under a rock, but I thought they were only using GDT for the players? EDIT: Never mind, these are the reporters!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282454529296875520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282429769867382785
And, Matisse's room at GF had one of the beds removed (the headboard was there, but the bed wasn't), but this room at CSR has both beds.


----------



## BrianR

HEEEEEY IT'S CM PREVIEW DAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## dreamit

I’m not sure if this was already mentioned but I did end up seeing watercraft operating at the Poly yesterday. It just wasn’t part of the park opening plan for transportation.


----------



## Searc

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282332330892419073


$$$$$$$$$ Sure he would!


----------



## Katrina Y

MegaraWink said:


> I'm hoping when I go next week those are mostly deserted. I'm not sure I'd be too comfortable if they are crowded.
> 
> BTW, to everyone - about my last comment, I misread and thought we were talking about society at large (esp Twitter), not this thread. I wasn't really following the conversation so I didn't mean anything to individuals. If you're on this board, we all get to go to Disney.


It wasn’t crowded, but take Clorox wipes because they don’t wipe down the table after people leave. I think they have scheduled cleaning time, but I prefer to wipe down the table before taking off my mask to relax.


----------



## Searc

brockash said:


> Lol...I'm loving him more and more every day.  I don't follow bball, but asked my teenage son about him and he said he really doesn't play much (I think just got put/traded to a team) and asked me why I cared or why I said I think I like him...I told him it's not about his basketball skills lol.  Sounds like his brother gets a lil more playing time??? Either way they seem like our kind of ppl.


He came to the Bucks last year. He plays with his twin brother,  Brook.


----------



## cakebaker

Searc said:


> $$$$$$$$$ Sure he would!


 Gotta love an impartial view.


----------



## Sunelis

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder what they’ll do if an AP (who doesn’t have their 3 reservations already) shows up at the gate today?


I'm catching up so I don't if someone answered you. A vlogger by the name of Vincent Vision tried and was turned away at MK and AK.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> This. Now, I haven't seen it much here, but on some of the FB groups I'm in, I've always been amazed at the people that will go sick. Stomach flu? Colds?  Positive for influenza? Oh well, we're still going!


Yeah that’s insane to me. When I don’t feel good, the last thing I want to do is walk 5 plus miles a day around a theme park in the heat. And, ppl who drag their sick kids out infuriate me more!


----------



## anthony2k7

koszmok said:


> That is not correct. UK let  US visitors in but there is a mandatory 14 days quarantine.


Agree sorry id forgotten they abandoned the traffic light idea.


----------



## dlavender

yulilin3 said:


> exactly, don't send an email telling people to call if you don't have the info. She tells me that she's sorry but this is all unprecedented, and I agree, it was in March, April, May but once you give an opening date you should have an idea on how to proceed, we are still waiting on the "info coming in early July" for refunds and cancelations



It's been a week since my email to them and nothing so far outside of the instant reply. 

30+ mins on hold Friday until I gave up. I refuse to call anymore. Do I just continue to email? 

I guess customer service towards APs has been effectively cut?


----------



## yulilin3

Dhs parking not opening until 9:15


----------



## BrianR

LSUmiss said:


> Yeah that’s insane to me. When I don’t feel good, the last thing I want to do is walk 5 plus miles a day around a theme park in the heat. And, ppl who drag their sick kids out infuriate me more!


Yeah it was bad enough the one time the Mrs. got sick after a F&W Brunch to get her from Epcot back to Swan and Dolphin, I couldn't imagine "being a tough person" and stick it out like that.  We had our son have a fever / cold on another trip, and it let the Mrs. and the daughter have a girls day out.  Gotta be responsible but also find opportunities for part of your family to have a fun unexpected experience.  They had a blast that day.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Sunelis said:


> I'm catching up so I don't if someone answered you. A vlogger by the name of Vincent Vision tried and was turned away at MK and AK.


I know the AP bucket for MK was full, but was AK full as well?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Dhs parking not opening until 9:15



I have a feeling it's not going to be fun trying to get in before 10am


----------



## yulilin3

Ready to go


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Ready to go



Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been awake since 5am


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> I guess customer service towards APs has been effectively cut?



It's frustrating for sure.  I have to think that the plans for how to address the AP situation(s) could have been laid out in less than a week.  In fact, I feel those plans were made and we are seeing exactly what their plan of execution was.  What does that tell us?  To me, it says the AP is devalued and moving forward isn't the revenue thrust that it once was.


----------



## cakebaker

Jrb1979 said:


> No I don't know where the no shows came from. It does show that the pent up demand they claimed was there isn't.


I doubt there are many who got passes to go with no intentions of going, at least no more than any other AP event. I never read a single comment from anyone here who said they got a ticket and never intended on going. I'm sure there were some who got tickets and didn't go- clearly.  I think it's more than reasonable to assume that a great many of them stayed home for the very reason I did. They didn't feel like it was safe to travel to a state with an out of control pandemic going on or they're local and still didn't think it was safe.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282662420507287554


----------



## AmberMV

I'm not sure why this was deleted.  It has to do with Disney AND theme parks due to Coronavirus.  Interesting the difference in how Europe is handling it


----------



## hertamaniac

cakebaker said:


> They didn't feel like it was safe to travel to a state with an out of control pandemic going on or they're local and still didn't think it was safe.



This made me think if we're going to see online "regrets" in about 10-14 days or if it will remain as a silent undercurrent?


----------



## BaymaxFan78

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282662420507287554


I know things are different over there but it seems odd to shut down again with only 52 new cases


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> It's frustrating for sure.  I have to think that the plans for how to address the AP situation(s) could have been laid out in less than a week.  In fact, I feel those plans were made and we are seeing exactly what their plan of execution was.  What does that tell us?  To me, it says the AP is devalued and moving forward isn't the revenue thrust that it once was.



Sadly I think you are correct. They want the higher spend per guest right now to get them through this time. I think they are putting their eggs in the wrong basket, though...

Time will tell.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I know things are different over there but it seems odd to shut down again with only 52 new cases


Most likely the government's decision...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Just saw this but wasn't sure if accurate as not familiar with the area reporting it (just not familiar with who cover HKDL)

Pretty big if true as it sets precedent - will be interesting to see what numbers caused them to take the action


----------



## yulilin3

Still not letting us park


----------



## Karin1984

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I know things are different over there but it seems odd to shut down again with only 52 new cases


Hong Kong is in really bad weather for at least over a year, with the tension (lack of better word) between China and Hong Kong, Covid etc. Not the moment to guide tourists to the city.


----------



## rteetz

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I know things are different over there but it seems odd to shut down again with only 52 new cases


Hong Kong is a much different place currently.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

BaymaxFan78 said:


> I know things are different over there but it seems odd to shut down again with only 52 new cases


Perhaps it has more to do with the political unrest than the virus.   I’ve seen articles exploring the possibility of Disney losing both China parks because of what’s happening there.  Don’t mean to make this political.  Unfortunately politics may play a big part in the China Disney parks though. This doesn’t surprise me.


----------



## Searc

yulilin3 said:


> Still not letting us park


Is the park supposed to open at 10am? 

How do they expect everyone to get through the toll booth, park, get temp screened, get through security and get through the tapstyles in less than 30 minutes? All while supposedly socially distancing??


----------



## hertamaniac

Ending today is the Florida resident 20% discount with the complimentary drink package at Discovery Cove.  Passing on to those that might be interested.

https://discoverycove.com/orlando/pricing/limited-time-offers/


----------



## yulilin3

Searc said:


> Is the park supposed to open at 10am?
> 
> How do they expect everyone to get through the toll booth, park, get temp screened, get through security and get through the tapstyles in less than 30 minutes? All while supposedly socially distancing??


They just started letting us through the toll


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> They just started letting us through the toll


So it seems from your last couple attempts that Disney will not let you park until 30 min before opening.  So those thinking they will park and stand out front an hour before opening get a little extra sleep because it won't get us in any earlier


----------



## Makmak

rteetz said:


>


Looks like in a few days too.


----------



## yulilin3

Through toll.  Now holding us under the skyliner


----------



## Makmak

Is anyone currently at Pop? If so what are the pool hours right now and which are open? TIA


----------



## lisa12000

In relation to Hong Kong - i agree with many that I actually have little doubt this has a much to do with state control over unrest than anything else; make big gatherings illegal (gone from 50 to4) and close down leisure again....seems like a big stick unfortunately


----------



## mshanson3121

AmberMV said:


> I'm not sure why this was deleted.  It has to do with Disney AND theme parks due to Coronavirus.  Interesting the difference in how Europe is handling it
> View attachment 509485



Because no one (especially Rteetz) wants the great mask debate revitalized.


----------



## glocker

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Perhaps it has more to do with the political unrest than the virus.   I’ve seen articles exploring the possibility of Disney losing both China parks because of what’s happening there.  Don’t mean to make this political.  Unfortunately politics may play a big part in the China Disney parks though. This doesn’t surprise me.


But politics has no bearing on WDW being open?!? The entire reason Disney is open in Florida is political.


----------



## BrianR

mshanson3121 said:


> Because no one (especially Rteetz) wants the great mask debate revitalized.


Like sand through the hourglass... #rteetzdeletz


----------



## jade1

hertamaniac said:


> It's frustrating for sure.  I have to think that the plans for how to address the AP situation(s) could have been laid out in less than a week.  In fact, I feel those plans were made and we are seeing exactly what their plan of execution was.  What does that tell us?  To me, it says the AP is devalued and moving forward isn't the revenue thrust that it once was.



Just hoping they don't "Charge" for any AP days used over the per day value they come up with.

I think we got about 30 days in before covid, so what are 3 10 day hoppers valued at?


----------



## Alicefan

Farro said:


> Frankly, I don't take joy in thinking about it.
> 
> I don't want them to close again. I don't want them to operate with Epcot and AK being closed.
> 
> I don't choose to spend my time speculating and overthinking it, because why? It's not a happy thought. I have no control over it, so why would I dwell? I'm here to see the changes, see what's coming and see what I can expect when I go next year.
> 
> But yes, I do know for certain that your predictions haven't come true yet.


To be fair though, just because these are not your personal thoughts doesn't mean that someone else should be poked fun at for having thoughts that differ and wanting to discuss them. It is a forum for discussion after all. It's okay to have differing thoughts and opinions. I wonder the same thing as the OP. I'm curious to see if Disney will make enough to make it worth it myself. I imagine it's a huge expense in just electricity let alone food prep etc.


----------



## dlavender

jade1 said:


> Just hoping they don't "Charge" for any AP days used over the per day value they come up with.
> 
> I think we got about 30 days in before covid, so what are 3 10 day hoppers valued at?



They aren't going to do that. They've already shown that they aren't.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Through toll.  Now holding us under the skyliner


Very interested to know if you can tap and be inside the park by 9:55 am. We are planning to drive because we don't want to be in a bus, but need to know if they open at 9:15-9:20, if we can be inside the parks for the 10 am RotR drop.


----------



## Moliphino

jade1 said:


> Just hoping they don't "Charge" for any AP days used over the per day value they come up with.
> 
> I think we got about 30 days in before covid, so what are 3 10 day hoppers valued at?



Looks like $630 minimum each, depending on dates. So $1890.


----------



## dlavender

Moliphino said:


> Looks like $630 minimum each, depending on dates. So $1890.



Because if they went that route, they'd have to do it in reverse as well. 

Only used 1 day, etc....

They are appropriately doing a per day cost. Only "fair" way to do it really.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

glocker said:


> But politics has no bearing on WDW being open?!? The entire reason Disney is open in Florida is political.


I hope it has to do with people needing to go back to work and providing a service.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

15 minute wait for Rise of the Resistance: .... very interested to see how this operates



Also, no VQs for the ride today but CMs are having their cards scanned to ensure they can only ride once

edit - putting tweet in spoilers as shows photo of inside queue, just in case people are trying to avoid (nothing really revealing, but just to be extra careful)


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282678890981449734


----------



## everreal15

Is anyone live streaming from DHS today?


----------



## MrsBooch

BrianR said:


> Like sand through the hourglass... #rteetzdeletz



I should have trademarked that hashtag...



everreal15 said:


> Is anyone live streaming from DHS today?



yes - The WDW Couple is there now - going into Galaxy's edge as we speak.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

everreal15 said:


> Is anyone live streaming from DHS today?



@yulilin3 is - the link to her stream is in her signature


----------



## everreal15

MrsBooch said:


> I should have trademarked that hashtag...
> 
> 
> 
> yes - The WDW Couple is there now - going into Galaxy's edge as we speak.





TheMaxRebo said:


> @yulilin3 is - the link to her stream is in her signature





MrsBooch said:


> I should have trademarked that hashtag...
> 
> 
> 
> yes - The WDW Couple is there now - going into Galaxy's edge as we speak.




THANK YOU!


----------



## Jothmas

It will be interesting to see when the Skyliner starts in the morning for the HS line and whether it becomes the optimal way of getting into the park at 10am.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Katrina Y

rteetz said:


>


I have been to both Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom now, and without a doubt Animal Kingdom was the most relaxing and enjoyable. Both parks were good, but Animal Kingdom was over the top. My daughter rode 5 FOP, 3 NR, 3 Dinosaur, 3 Kali, and 1 Safari, and we could have done more, but there was no need because we were more than content. Everest was down for quite a while, so we skipped it.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>





See, things are back to pre-shutdown normal


----------



## rteetz

To me this doesn’t spoil any aspect of the queue so that is why I’m sharing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Chart! Chart! Chart! Chart! Chart!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Without getting into spoiler-y discussions, do we know if all parts of RotR are being used in the same way as before?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## everreal15

Katrina Y said:


> I have been to both Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom now, and without a doubt Animal Kingdom was the most relaxing and enjoyable. Both parks were good, but Animal Kingdom was over the top. My daughter rode 5 FOP, 3 NR, 3 Dinosaur, 3 Kali, and 1 Safari, and we could have done more, but there was no need because we were more than content. Everest was down for quite a while, so we skipped it.



So happy you were able to have such a good time!!! I cant imagine being in the parks with those wait times!

We are scheduled for Sept 16th, but we are also from NY so its all pending the travel restrictions to FL being extended again or not. We are good to quarentine when we get back thats not a problem for us. I'm not expecting things to be quite as quiet as they are now but who knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Larger groups together than I expected in Rise



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282683006998794242


----------



## Jothmas

rteetz said:


>


It seems like getting on it as early as possible is still a good thing.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Searc said:


> Is the park supposed to open at 10am?
> 
> How do they expect everyone to get through the toll booth, park, get temp screened, get through security and get through the tapstyles in less than 30 minutes? All while supposedly socially distancing??



They don't...they want to spread the opening crowd without saying they are spreading the opening crowd.  Again, I wouldn't be surprised if parking lots only opened 10-15 minutes before official park open and then parking was done in a slow, methodical process.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Without getting into spoiler-y discussions, do we know if all parts of RotR are being used in the same way as before?


Looks like it.

It appears the large stormtrooper room could be problematic for distancing.


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: Rise of the Resistance 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282684331639681025



Rise appears to need some fixes in terms of distancing.


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Larger groups together than I expected in Rise
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282683006998794242


That looks like more people than were in the hangar with me when I rode back in early March.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Jothmas said:


> It will be interesting to see when the Skyliner starts in the morning for the HS line and whether it becomes the optimal way of getting into the park at 10am.



If I'm betting - No more than 30 minutes for park open...and it may not start til even later than that...


----------



## TwoMisfits

So, with all the plexiglass everywhere now...are they setting up to do spray cleanings for that every hour?  every 2 hours? once a day?  That's a LOT of new cleanings to deal with...


----------



## everreal15

TheMaxRebo said:


> Larger groups together than I expected in Rise
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282683006998794242



It doesn't look like there are any markers down in the room. Disney please do us all a favor and don't leave it up to people to try and eyeball 6 feet....because while they aren't jam packed...they definitely arent socially distanced as well as they should be.

I'm a huge Star Wars fan and sure it messes with themeing, but that so far down the list of priorities right now. I would think they will address this before it opens to the public. Just seems like a bad PR example waiting to happen if you leave it without markers or don't limit more people going through the hangar.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Larger groups together than I expected in Rise
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282683006998794242



Oh that is going to get slammed HARD.  Not great distancing happening there.


----------



## Farro

Alicefan said:


> To be fair though, just because these are not your personal thoughts doesn't mean that someone else should be poked fun at for having thoughts that differ and wanting to discuss them. It is a forum for discussion after all. It's okay to have differing thoughts and opinions. I wonder the same thing as the OP. I'm curious to see if Disney will make enough to make it worth it myself. I imagine it's a huge expense in just electricity let alone food prep etc.



Sure. I agree, both sides are "poking fun" at each other in various threads throughout these boards.

Such is the nature of discussion boards.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> That looks like more people than were in the hangar with me when I rode back in early March.



This room has been talked about as a possible distancing problem on here for weeks, if not a couple of months. You’d think if that crossed our minds, it would for Disney and they would have been on top of it as soon as they opened up. Apparently not.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282686313234173953


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: Rise of the Resistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282684331639681025
> 
> 
> 
> Rise appears to need some fixes in terms of distancing.



"Some guests are listening but some are crowding up" .... always going to come down to that, really hard for Disney to force everyone to space out in places like that if they don't want to


----------



## rteetz

Rise queue line stretches backstage now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> This room has been talked about as a possible distancing problem on here for weeks, if not a couple of months. You’d think if that crossed our minds, it would for Disney and they would have been on top of it as soon as they opened up. Apparently not.



They really just needed to leave it all up to us. You and I would have had the AP situation dealt with wonderfully for sure


----------



## hereforthechurros

aweehughes said:


> Are the media in CSR non-tower rooms?


Yes they are. There was a female reporter doing an interview on ESPN from one of the rooms last week. It was funny to see the print of the Tres Caballeros in the background as she spoke.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> They really just needed to leave it all up to us. You and I would have had the AP situation dealt with wonderfully for sure



To us, early July means EARLY July, damnit


----------



## lauraingalls

Makmak said:


> Is anyone currently at Pop? If so what are the pool hours right now and which are open? TIA


11am to 9pm


----------



## lap1072

TheMaxRebo said:


> @yulilin3 is - the link to her stream is in her signature


Can someone watching @yulilin3 ’s stream post a link? I’m not on fb so the link in her signature doesnt work for me. Or I can’t figure it out lol.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Have there been any photos from the holding room before Smuggler’s Run? That is a space where I was sort of uncomfortable before COVID just because the lack of any clear usual Disney direction like circles or numbers on the floor made it unclear where you were supposed to go and with people walking around and talking the first time I rode I did not hear them calling my color. It was just a chaotic space that a lot of people did not seem to know how to behave in (probably because it is so different from everywhere else at WDW where they tell you where to stand at every turn ) Anyway I remember having to squeeze by people in that space to get to the CM calling my color - feels like it could also be problematic for distancing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> "Some guests are listening but some are crowding up" .... always going to come down to that, really hard for Disney to force everyone to space out in places like that if they don't want to



I kind of think they’re going to have to put dividers up in that room if it continues to be an issue, do they not have the wait here stickers in the queue like part like other attractions? Those seem to be working well at MK and AK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> This room has been talked about as a possible distancing problem on here for weeks, if not a couple of months. You’d think if that crossed our minds, it would for Disney and they would have been on top of it as soon as they opened up. Apparently not.



Or they determined they didn't need to?  Or they are figuring it out now?  Honestly I thought they would just go with much fewer people per group - maybe they adjust that going fory


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lap1072 said:


> Can someone watching @yulilin3 ’s stream post a link? I’m not on fb so the link in her signature doesnt work for me. Or I can’t figure it out lol.



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2443509582614652&id=100008669016411


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282682913616809984


----------



## andyman8

As a reminder, this is the first opportunity for many CMs to actually experience Rise, given that CMs were blocked out of DHS for most of the 3.5 months that Rise operated prior to the closure.


----------



## Mit88

I thought maybe the line was going backstage because most of the people in the parks are CMs so you dont really need to keep them from going backstage, but it looks like the markers on the floor are set up back there, which means the general public will likely be going backstage for this queue as well


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

That’s so crazy to me.  I thought the big things would be gone over so carefully, over and over and practiced by CMs to ensure distancing.  They would also have extra CMs on hand to guide traffic. Also, guests would be extra alert as well.

I thought the very small attractions, little nooks or shops would be the most problematic, because they would rely on guests or assume they aren’t popular enough or just overlooked.

ROR, 7DMT and  guest services are all ones they should have known better on.   I know many of you are willing to let them work at the hiccups and I am too to some extent, but I see them getting absolutely slammed for not anticipating better on their newest and biggest ride.


----------



## andyman8

lauraingalls said:


> 11am to 9pm


Oasis Pool is also open. I *think* from 7am to 11pm.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s so crazy to me.  I thought the big things would be gone over so carefully, over and over and practiced by CMs to ensure distancing.  They would also have extra CMs on hand to guide traffic. Also, guests would be extra alert as well.
> 
> I thought the very small attractions, little nooks or shops would be the most problematic, because they would rely on guests or assume they aren’t popular enough.
> 
> ROR, 7DMT and  guest services are all ones they should have known better on.   I know many of you are willing to let them work at the hiccups and I am too to some extent, but I see them getting absolutely slammed for not anticipating better on their newest and biggest ride.



How many of us have ever seen MK guest services that busy? Okay I’m sure now there will be 18 people quoting this to say they have , but that one was IMO really bad luck with the magic band glitches and they dealt with it immediately.

7DMT was for all we know a 10 second occurrence and we would have known if it remained problematic past that one picture.

RotR does seem short sighted but I bet they’ll have it worked out after today, that’s what these previews are for.


----------



## lap1072

TheMaxRebo said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2443509582614652&id=100008669016411


hmm that doesn’t work for me either.....but thank you anyway!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282689242733391875


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> Larger groups together than I expected in Rise
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282683006998794242


Man when I saw that, I started getting anxious. Woof.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282689996307279873


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282689996307279873



There we go, previews doing their job!


----------



## Eric Smith

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s so crazy to me.  I thought the big things would be gone over so carefully, over and over and practiced by CMs to ensure distancing.  They would also have extra CMs on hand to guide traffic. Also, guests would be extra alert as well.
> 
> I thought the very small attractions, little nooks or shops would be the most problematic, because they would rely on guests or assume they aren’t popular enough or just overlooked.
> 
> ROR, 7DMT and  guest services are all ones they should have known better on.   I know many of you are willing to let them work at the hiccups and I am too to some extent, but I see them getting absolutely slammed for not anticipating better on their newest and biggest ride.


That's what this is.  They're likely using the CM and AP previews for exactly what you are describing.  It's hard to know everything that is going to go wrong until you actually do something live.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Wow! I just saw on WDW Couple’s livestream a CM cut off the queue for ROTR. No one else can enter the queue.

ETA: they might just be moving the queue. Seems very confusing, but Josh is saying they aren’t letting anyone else in line.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> There we go, previews doing their job!



If a certain site posts that the CMs in the Rise queue picture we’re fired, I’m not posting it this time lol


----------



## Heigh-Ho

Previews are great for working out the kinks. So much is new and different that I think that gets forgotten. How many of us watched our own areas adapt to things like social distancing markers, plexiglass, entering and exiting by means of just one entrance, the curbside service. A lot of that was a bit of trial and error at first. I'm glad they seem to be learning what works. They had the advantage of Universal being open first but Universal and Disney don't have exactly the same obstacles in terms of ride and the lines to get in them along with pre-shows and everything.

Cautiously optimistic that things continue to have a bit of a bright side to it!


----------



## Mit88

How’s the queue distancing for MMRR? MDE has it at 60 minutes. 

Looks like DHS is going to be not so empty like the previous 2 parks. If you told me 5 years ago that Hollywood Studios was going to be more popular than Magic Kingdom, I’d believe it less than someone saying Carpet of Aladdin would become the most popular ride in WDW, but that one is more obvious


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> There we go, previews doing their job!



Agreed - though I suspect those looking to disparage Disney won't take that angle when "reporting" this


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> I kind of think they’re going to have to put dividers up in that room if it continues to be an issue, do they not have the wait here stickers in the queue like part like other attractions? Those seem to be working well at MK and AK.



I definitely think markers will go up at the least. I am kind of surprised that they didn't put up some of the plexi barriers that they used in some other attractions. Yes I know its ugly but they could still kinda theme them to match the room and help make it safer than everyone trying to space themselves.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> If a certain site posts that the CMs in the Rise queue picture we’re fired, I’m not posting it this time lol


Spacing looks not that bad actually, family groups can stand together, and the depth of field is making it look worse


----------



## bigskyernurse

brockash said:


> Lol...so this is the CEO for the company Disney has contracted to do their screenings right?  I mean, don't get me wrong; I'd go tomorrow and it looks like Disneys doing a good job, but I can't imagine this guy would say any different regardless of his true feelings.



I'm a healthcare CEO and we'll be heading there in a week.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Spacing looks not that bad actually, family groups can stand together, and the depth of field is making it look worse



I was thinking that too. Tend to forget that these people arent all solo travelers and the cluster might be one group. You do see distancing from people, but you dont know who’s with who so its difficult to really know for sure by a picture


----------



## DGsAtBLT

everreal15 said:


> I definitely think markers will go up at the least. I am kind of surprised that they didn't put up some of the plexi barriers that they used in some other attractions. Yes I know its ugly but they could still kinda theme them to match the room and help make it safer than everyone trying to space themselves.



I wonder if it’s being avoided because it ruins the really cool moment where 



Spoiler



the doors open and it’s revealed that you actually did move and the hanger is revealed in all its glory, one of the coolest moments of that attraction IMO


. If they can properly control the amount of people entering the space instead, that’s definitely ideal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone interested, @yulilin3 is currently riding the Falcon as a solo rider


----------



## Jothmas

Spoiler: Rise



Since the CMs are playing bad guys in the hangar, they shouldn’t have any problem ordering people to get a move on. Maybe rotate in some CMs who don’t mind being villainous.


----------



## JacknSally

*Looks like “no masks = no ride photos” is confirmed.

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/disney-masks-covid-rides-trnd/index.html*


----------



## SMRT-1

One of the toughest parts of having to postpone our May 2020 trip is many more months of trying to avoid RotR spoilers. 

Bloggers aren't making it easy either. Videos from DFB, AllEars, and others frequently include long, spoiler-y clips of RotR with no spoiler warnings.


----------



## crayon3448

Makmak said:


> Is anyone currently at Pop? If so what are the pool hours right now and which are open? TIA


I am not at POP but I saw it reported on another thread that all 3 pools were open 11a-9p.

ETA: I just searched and cant find the post now, so could be wrong.


----------



## sara_s

Jothmas said:


> Since the CMs are playing bad guys in the hangar, they shouldn’t have any problem ordering people to get a move on. Maybe rotate in some CMs who don’t mind being villainous.


I would LOVE this! Let them have fun with it while enforcing social distancing and mask wearing.


----------



## only hope

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if it’s being avoided because it ruins the really cool moment where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the doors open and it’s revealed that you actually did move and the hanger is revealed in all its glory, one of the coolest moments of that attraction IMO
> 
> 
> . If they can properly control the amount of people entering the space instead, that’s definitely ideal.



I agree. I don’t think markers are needed in that room as long as cm control the flow into it from the previous section. 



Spoiler



FO officers can make something up about staying six feet apart so that we don’t share resistance secrets or something like that.


 Markers would really have a negative impact on immersion and since there’s a way around it, I hope they don’t add any.


----------



## nkosiek

For anyone intetested, there is a large pin board in Animal Kingdom back by Primeval Whirl. I have not found the one in  MK. If anyone knows where it is, please let me know.


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> One of the toughest parts of having to postpone our May 2020 trip is many more months of trying to avoid RotR spoilers.
> 
> Bloggers aren't making it easy either. Videos from DFB, AllEars, and others frequently include long, spoiler-y clips of RotR with no spoiler warnings.



Personally, I dont mind the spoilers. I couldnt wait so I watched every video I could from the opening day. But people and accounts saying “its been open for ____ months, its not a spoiler anymore”. This isnt a movie where pretty much everyone has a movie theater in their town and made the choice not to go see the movie they dont want to be spoiled about months after release. This is an expensive theme park that many, many people dont live in driving distance to. These accounts should be more respectful in the the way they deliver this type of stuff


----------



## KBoopaloo

Runaway Railway with a 60 minute wait seems to be the Magic Carpets of the day.  Makes sense since it barely opened before the parks closed and CMs were blocked from DHS at that point.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SMRT-1 said:


> One of the toughest parts of having to postpone our May 2020 trip is many more months of trying to avoid RotR spoilers.
> 
> Bloggers aren't making it easy either. Videos from DFB, AllEars, and others frequently include long, spoiler-y clips of RotR with no spoiler warnings.



I did a really good job avoiding MMRR spoilers since we were supposed to be there about 3 weeks after opening, but I finally caved and watched it sometime in April or May, and it was weirdly a big part of letting go of our trip mentally.

So I sympathize for sure!


----------



## Jrb1979

cakebaker said:


> I doubt there are many who got passes to go with no intentions of going, at least no more than any other AP event. I never read a single comment from anyone here who said they got a ticket and never intended on going. I'm sure there were some who got tickets and didn't go- clearly.  I think it's more than reasonable to assume that a great many of them stayed home for the very reason I did. They didn't feel like it was safe to travel to a state with an out of control pandemic going on or they're local and still didn't think it was safe.


I know most had intentions of going. I think Disney probably felt that almost everyone that made a reservation would have shown up. Now that they are selling day tickets tells me they aren't getting as many people they were hoping for.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Runaway Railway with a 60 minute wait seems to be the Magic Carpets of the day.  Makes sense since it barely opened before the parks closed and CMs were blocked from DHS at that point.



This comparison is insulting to CoA.

CoA is still a longer line than FoP on day 6.


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if it’s being avoided because it ruins the really cool moment where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the doors open and it’s revealed that you actually did move and the hanger is revealed in all its glory, one of the coolest moments of that attraction IMO
> 
> 
> . If they can properly control the amount of people entering the space instead, that’s definitely ideal.



Yeah I know its a tough balancing act. But right now Disney needs to be safety first, and Im not saying that they arent and I totally expect them to add something to help address the hangar. I totally get that getting in the way of the moment though. Just they way things are for now.


----------



## Brocktoon

I think RotR would be one of the easier rides to incorporate some social distancing markings on the ground ... if done in a Star Wars 'aurebesh' style font that is recognizable, it would blend in very well with the rest of the attraction aesthetics.  The 1st Order CMs can then then direct the guests to follow all Order rules.  I wouldn't be surprised if they go in this direction


----------



## jsbowl16

I have been watching vloggers non stop over the past week and the entrance to SWGE this morning was the first time I would have been uncomfortable in the parks from everything I saw. They might have to limit the number of people allowed into SWGE so the guests spread out to other attractions. It will be interesting to see what it looks like the first few days they open HS to guests. I heard that a lot of CMs haven't been able to ride ROTR because of the lockouts on their passes so maybe they are all flocking there to ride it this morning.


----------



## pepperandchips

@vinotinto I lost your post because the thread is moving so fast. My TIW was set to expire 4/30/20, I used it last week at Homecoming with no problem.


----------



## Mit88

Are the NBA players awake yet? We need more bubble content


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Looks like “no masks = no ride photos” is confirmed.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/disney-masks-covid-rides-trnd/index.html*



*Oh, I didn’t read far enough before, but the last paragraph of this also confirms Disney will tell guests who come into First Aid with symptoms to leave the park.

“In addition to the health screenings prior to entry of the park, anyone who comes to the parks' First Aid with Covid-19-like symptoms will be required leave the park. Disney will assist the guest in seeking additional medical care, the spokesperson said.”*


----------



## rteetz




----------



## JacknSally

*DHS has Stars in Motorcars-esque cavalcades! *


----------



## Beachmom0317

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I didn’t read far enough before, but the last paragraph of this also confirms Disney will tell guests who come into First Aid with symptoms to leave the park.
> 
> “In addition to the health screenings prior to entry of the park, anyone who comes to the parks' First Aid with Covid-19-like symptoms will be required leave the park. Disney will assist the guest in seeking additional medical care, the spokesperson said.”*


This is stressing me a little bit with our November trip. Our son is almost 6 and has bad indoor allergies during the cold months (we live in New England). I give him allergy medication but he does cough a lot overnight and first thing into the morning almost every day. It usually subsides once we arrive in warm Florida air, but still...I’m nervous to spend money on a vacation if they turn us away because they don’t know if it’s allergies or Covid. While I understand Disney’s point of view, it seems to just be one of those tough things to try to figure out


----------



## gwynne

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I didn’t read far enough before, but the last paragraph of this also confirms Disney will tell guests who come into First Aid with symptoms to leave the park.
> 
> “**In addition to the health screenings prior to entry of the park, anyone who comes to the parks' First Aid with Covid-19-like symptoms will be required leave the park. Disney will assist the guest in seeking additional medical care, the spokesperson said.”*


Good news.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I’ve been mostly comfortable with what I’ve seen from AK and MK since previews started. But HS walkways and open spots appear to be so much more congested. I understand that TSL and SWGE are the big draw right now so they’ll be more congested.

Just watching these livestreams and seeing people not even attempt to distance on their own when they’re hanging around open areas is not super great. Definitely getting a different vibe today than from the other parks. A little concerned they over estimated capacity for HS. Will be interesting to watch in the coming days.


----------



## JacknSally

Beachmom0317 said:


> This is stressing me a little bit with our November trip. Our son is almost 6 and has bad indoor allergies during the cold months (we live in New England). I give him allergy medication but he does cough a lot overnight and first thing into the morning almost every day. It usually subsides once we arrive in warm Florida air, but still...I’m nervous to spend money on a vacation if they turn us away because they don’t know if it’s allergies or Covid. While I understand Disney’s point of view, it seems to just be one of those tough things to try to figure out



*That article specified “anyone who comes in to the parks’ First Aid”- so I’m assuming they figure if Covid-19 symptoms (whatever the cause) are bothering someone enough to seek first aid assistance then the guest needs to leave, but someone who just coughs or sneezes or sniffles walking around the park due to allergies or whatever reason won’t be automatically removed. That’s just a guess/assumption, though.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Are the NBA players awake yet? We need more bubble content



Looks like they went fishing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve been mostly comfortable with what I’ve seen from AK and MK since previews started. But HS walkways and open spots appear to be so much more congested. I understand that TSL and SWGE are the big draw right now so they’ll be more congested.
> 
> Just watching these livestreams and seeing people not even attempt to distance on their own when they’re hanging around open areas is not super great. Definitely getting a different vibe today than from the other parks. A little concerned they over estimated capacity for HS. Will be interesting to watch in the coming days.



And from the availability calendar DHS is the first one to get filled so it likely will be closer to the max capacity more often than other parks


----------



## rteetz




----------



## armerida

pepperandchips said:


> @vinotinto I lost your post because the thread is moving so fast. My TIW was set to expire 4/30/20, I used it last week at Homecoming with no problem.


@pepperandchips Did they send you a replacement card with new expiration date printed on it? Or do restaurant CM’s just know to add the closure days on?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve been mostly comfortable with what I’ve seen from AK and MK since previews started. But HS walkways and open spots appear to be so much more congested. I understand that TSL and SWGE are the big draw right now so they’ll be more congested.
> 
> Just watching these livestreams and seeing people not even attempt to distance on their own when they’re hanging around open areas is not super great. Definitely getting a different vibe today than from the other parks. A little concerned they over estimated capacity for HS. Will be interesting to watch in the coming days.



I kind of figured DHS was going to be a bigger issue due to it not being a circular park, meaning theres dead ends wherever you go. Being able to go from land to land without having to back track makes the flow in DAK and MK much easier


----------



## Mit88

Current ride closures


----------



## gwynne

JacknSally said:


> *That article specified “anyone who comes in to the parks’ First Aid”- so I’m assuming they figure if Covid-19 symptoms (whatever the cause) are bothering someone enough to seek first aid assistance then the guest needs to leave, but someone who just coughs or sneezes or sniffles walking around the park due to allergies or whatever reason won’t be automatically removed. That’s just a guess/assumption, though.*


Hopefully it's mostly to protect the first aid workers during a pandemic.
If a guest enters first aid with severe vomiting and coughing they may not want to offer a lie down and accommodate pill requests.  (Whatever the cause...keeping in mind it's possible two things can be true at once.)


----------



## vinotinto

pepperandchips said:


> @vinotinto I lost your post because the thread is moving so fast. My TIW was set to expire 4/30/20, I used it last week at Homecoming with no problem.


That is fantastic, thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Saw another site post the Storm Troopers were out as well, looked like similar locations


----------



## BorderTenny

Mit88 said:


> Current ride closures
> 
> View attachment 509514


Uh-oh. We might have a 7 Dwarves situation when Figment opens back up.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> How about Baby Yoda? He theoretically still exists in this timeline, but based on Yoda years, what would his approximate age be? Maybe tween?



Great, just what we need ... Moody, emo teen Yoda

"Whatever, what you say care I not."


----------



## Mit88

BorderTenny said:


> How about Baby Yoda? He theoretically still exists in this timeline, but based on Yoda years, what would his approximate age be? Maybe tween?



He’s around 76 years old during Rise of Skywalker


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if pathways and even wait times at DHS will become an issue when RotR is down (if nothing changes, this could potentially be for hours a day). Even with all the new stuff I think DHS has somewhat of an attraction problem, they don’t have a lot people eaters that the whole family can enjoy. It almost has too many (I know I know lol) headliners and thrilling attractions without the slower attractions to balance it out. Without the shows that problem is going to be magnified. We saw this when the park was suddenly flooded with people actually staying there for longer periods when RotR opened, the wait times were very long across the park.

I hope they didn’t use the same formula for figuring out capacity across all 4 parks. DHS definitely has considerations others don’t right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if pathways and even wait times at DHS will become an issue when RotR is down (if nothing changes, this could potentially be for hours a day). Even with all the new stuff I think DHS has somewhat of an attraction problem, they don’t have a lot people eaters that the whole family can enjoy. It almost has too many (I know I know lol) headliners and thrilling attractions without the slower attractions to balance it out. Without the shows that problem is going to be magnified. We saw this when the park was suddenly flooded with people actually staying there for longer periods when RotR opened, the wait times were very long across the park.
> 
> I hope they didn’t use the same formula for figuring out capacity across all 4 parks. DHS definitely has considerations others don’t right now.



Yeah, lack of shows there (even if they weren't the best of property) negatively impact a the capacity at that park


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Florida and WDW are getting hammered in the headlines IMO.  And I know it’s a lot of clickbait but it’s got to be hard on Disney PR.

   The Disney commercial being dubbed to horror music on Twitter didn’t help.  

   Florida released their numbers today and the headline is Florida has more new cases today than ALL of Europe combined.  Wow. That makes the optics hard to work with for the governor.


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Florida and WDW are getting hammered in the headlines IMO.  And I know it’s a lot of clickbait but it’s got to be hard on Disney PR.
> 
> The Disney commercial being dubbed to horror music on Twitter didn’t help.
> 
> Florida released their numbers today and the headline is Florida has more new cases today than ALL of Europe combined.  Wow. That makes the optics hard to work with for the governor.


Nobody talks about Legoland which doesn’t even require masks... Yes a smaller park but still. Universal and SeaWorld also have been open much longer. Disney will always be the one to catch the headlines due to size and popularity though.


----------



## Mal6586

So we flew in this morning. Fair warning, Magical Express is probably going to be the longest line you wait in all vacation. Currently 60 minutes and counting for us. Buses are at reduced capacity as expected, but they are also FAR FEWER of them arriving.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Nobody talks about Legoland which doesn’t even require masks... Yes a smaller park but still. Universal and SeaWorld also have been open much longer. Disney will always be the one to catch the headlines due to size and popularity though.



The media doesn’t care about the little fish, they go after the biggest fish in the sea. The bigger the fish, the bigger the splash.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


>


Account has been suspended. What was the tweet?


----------



## kelly7adria

https://news.yahoo.com/disney-shut-hong-kong-disneyland-151251499.html


----------



## JacknSally

*Watching Cory Meets World in EPCOT on YouTube - looks like some of the food booths are open!*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Nobody talks about Legoland which doesn’t even require masks... Yes a smaller park but still. Universal and SeaWorld also have been open much longer. Disney will always be the one to catch the headlines due to size and popularity though.



I mean, how often do we see the national news cover something in Florida in general and use a photo of Cinderella's Castle?  It is just the symbol for the state and they get all the positives and negatives that go along with it


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Account has been suspended. What was the tweet?


It was the HK news.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Social distancing markers in preshows for Rise



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282708703737782272


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2443509582614652&id=100008669016411


Thank you!!


----------



## Helvetica

Someone on Twitter has reported no Show Room, Car Design Studio or Post-Show at Test Track


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

DGsAtBLT said:


> I did a really good job avoiding MMRR spoilers since we were supposed to be there about 3 weeks after opening, but I finally caved and watched it sometime in April or May, and it was weirdly a big part of letting go of our trip mentally.
> 
> So I sympathize for sure!



I haven't hit that point yet!  We were there in Feb and supposed to be back the first week in April, so we haven't seen MMRR yet.  I've seen a few things like the spots on Disney +, but have not watched a ride-through.  Hoping to get back soon!  If only they'd let APs pick up regular ticket-holder spots.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Spoiler: Rise of the Resistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282684331639681025
> 
> 
> 
> Rise appears to need some fixes in terms of distancing.


Did they just completely forget about the virus in there?!?!


----------



## Mal6586

Mal6586 said:


> So we flew in this morning. Fair warning, Magical Express is probably going to be the longest line you wait in all vacation. Currently 60 minutes and counting for us. Buses are at reduced capacity as expected, but they are also FAR FEWER of them arriving.


Yep, finally tally was 75 minutes from MDE check in until my butt was in a seat. They are assigning seats as they load the bus as well.


----------



## TommyJK

rteetz said:


> Nobody talks about Legoland which doesn’t even require masks... Yes a smaller park but still. Universal and SeaWorld also have been open much longer. Disney will always be the one to catch the headlines due to size and popularity though.



I think some of it is due to timing as well.  The other parks re-opened earlier when the numbers and focus on the state were quite low.

Disney is unfortunate to be re-opening at the exact same time as Florida itself is in the spotlight for how badly the virus is hitting there.


----------



## JacknSally

JacknSally said:


> *Watching Cory Meets World in EPCOT on YouTube - looks like some of the food booths are open!*


*
I have not yet seen anything in his stream that looks like “designated eating areas”.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Florida and WDW are getting hammered in the headlines IMO.  And I know it’s a lot of clickbait but it’s got to be hard on Disney PR.
> 
> The Disney commercial being dubbed to horror music on Twitter didn’t help.
> 
> Florida released their numbers today and the headline is Florida has more new cases today than ALL of Europe combined.  Wow. That makes the optics hard to work with for the governor.



Honestly, the only places I’ve really seen consistent positivity IRT Disney’s opening are Disney focused boards and groups. They (and Florida too) are getting absolutely torn apart on any discussion online I’ve seen that is not Disney focused.


----------



## wombat_5606

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly, the only places I’ve really seen consistent positivity IRT Disney’s opening are Disney focused boards and groups. They (and Florida too) are getting absolutely torn apart on any discussion online I’ve seen that is not Disney focused.



Where is the line drawn for the Disney focus group? What is the metric that makes the enthusiasts think having the parks open is not good idea? Is there one?


----------



## JacknSally

*World Showplace is open! and pretty empty!*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Florida and WDW are getting hammered in the headlines IMO.  And I know it’s a lot of clickbait but it’s got to be hard on Disney PR.
> 
> The Disney commercial being dubbed to horror music on Twitter didn’t help.
> 
> Florida released their numbers today and the headline is Florida has more new cases today than ALL of Europe combined.  Wow. That makes the optics hard to work with for the governor.


So sad they don’t report over 112,000 test results were received and that the positivity rate is now 11.51%.   Second day in a row in the 11% range.  Also, Orange County testing site is seeing less traffic.  One out of 9 Floridians have been tested.  Pretty impressive with over 22 million Floridians.  This is still very serious.  I just wish the media would present ALL the facts instead of spinning it to their agenda.


----------



## Farro

I don't understand why we are still debating if the parks should be open. They are. Why keep rehashing the same thing over and over at this point.
Why not do it in the thread on the Community Board that already discusses that and this thread. 

Then we can let this thread be about the operating aspects and the changes that are happening (or not happening). All the things people currently in the parks have been reporting on the past few days has been excellent!

If Disney feels they should close, they will. Nothing we can do about it.


----------



## yulilin3

At backlot Express rn. Empty in here,  same procedure,  you mobile order outside and when food is ready you can go in
Only problem spot was rotr, today you can see why this ride is not ready for standby, people also crowding at the entrance,  once people got in the queue they seemed to adhere to the markers 
Im waiting to do rise on Wednesday
Walked on mmrr, sdd as2 and mfsr


----------



## rteetz

We have two new parks open today, let’s focus on that.


----------



## skeeter31

armerida said:


> @pepperandchips Did they send you a replacement card with new expiration date printed on it? Or do restaurant CM’s just know to add the closure days on?


I can’t see them sending out all new cards for TIW members with the new expirations dates. It’s just like the AP cards aren’t going to have the new expirations dates. Besides, TIW cards have to be run through the computer system like a credit card anyway, so as long as it’s updated on the IT side it’s fine.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282711931913220100


----------



## yulilin3

Saw the ds jr and mmrr cavalcade,  they came out at 11:30 & 12


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disn...e-drop-with-new-social-distancing-procedures/


----------



## JaxDad

Farro said:


> I don't understand why we are still debating if the parks should be open. They are. Why keep rehashing the same thing over and over at this point.
> Why not do it in the thread on the Community Board that already discusses that and this thread.
> 
> Then we can let this thread be about the operating aspects and the changes that are happening (or not happening). All the things people currently in the parks have been reporting on the past few days has been excellent!
> 
> If Disney feels they should close, they will. Nothing we can do about it.


I haven't been able to figure that out either. I'm an infrequent visitor to this thread, but even so I see the same handful of posters stating again and again why they aren't going to Disney. Hey, I'm not going either, but I'm content to sit quietly on the sidelines and read the reports.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282713527963340801


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282710494940471302

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282710965226807297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282711172567965698

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282711751063207936


----------



## chasgoose

WDW Couple is on RoTR right now, and it already looks a lot better than that tweet showed (parts of the pre-show were modified 



Spoiler



it appears they entered the Star Destroyer from the same door they entered


. Looks like Disney is adapting pretty quickly and has found a better way to slow down the flow of people into the parts of the ride where social distancing is harder (and they are doing a great job in the part right before you enter the main "ride vehicle", and the CMs are enforcing social distancing in character a little too). Also they said that Disney is shutting down access to queues if the lines hit a certain point (this is why MDE has been showing RoTR and MMRR as "closed" for various parts of the day). For both of them once they hit 60 minute waits, they start shutting things down.

ETA the CMs ordered riders to sanitize their hands before entering the last pre-show room before the actual ride, that's pretty fun.


----------



## Farro

Oh my god! I forgot all about the reusable bags!!! They didn't have last time we went.

(quietly adding to list of things to purchase next May...)


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282713527963340801



*Well, I absolutely want these. *


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> The media doesn’t care about the little fish, they go after the biggest fish in the sea. The bigger the fish, the bigger the splash.


Seems like a solid business plan.


----------



## TropicalDIS

@yulilin3 thanks for streaming today! My first stream since the parks have reopened. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## chasgoose

chasgoose said:


> WDW Couple is on RoTR right now, and it already looks a lot better than that tweet showed (parts of the pre-show were modified
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it appears they entered the Star Destroyer from the same door they entered
> 
> 
> . Looks like Disney is adapting pretty quickly and has found a better way to slow down the flow of people into the parts of the ride where social distancing is harder (and they are doing a great job in the part right before you enter the main "ride vehicle", and the CMs are enforcing social distancing in character a little too). Also they said that Disney is shutting down access to queues if the lines hit a certain point (this is why MDE has been showing RoTR and MMRR as "closed" for various parts of the day). For both of them once they hit 60 minute waits, they start shutting things down.
> 
> ETA the CMs ordered riders to sanitize their hands before entering the last pre-show room before the actual ride, that's pretty fun.



And it broke down... which is still really interesting honestly.



Spoiler



At least it broke down in the AT-AT room. There could be worse places to have extra time to look around.


----------



## rteetz

chasgoose said:


> And it broke down... which is still really interesting honestly.


Still one of the most technologically advanced attractions and they didn’t work on it during the closure.


----------



## rteetz

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...udio-component-switched-off-for-reopening.htm


----------



## cgattis

I have to say, I’m pretty impressed with the mask pricing by Disney.  I’m seeing MANY in the $10-15 range elsewhere, but they’ve chosen $6, or 4 for $20 (same as the pre-orders).  Gotta give them a thumbs-up here.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

yulilin3 said:


> At backlot Express rn. Empty in here,  same procedure,  you mobile order outside and when food is ready you can go in
> Only problem spot was rotr, today you can see why this ride is not ready for standby, people also crowding at the entrance,  once people got in the queue they seemed to adhere to the markers
> Im waiting to do rise on Wednesday
> Walked on mmrr, sdd as2 and mfsr


I watched some of your live stream and heard you ask a CM about rise, but didn't quite hear the answer.  You can ride Rise once per day, and is it whenever you want because it's standby?  So you just scan & go in and that's how they make sure you only do it one time?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282720968117563394


----------



## HokieRaven5

MusicalAstronaut said:


> I watched some of your live stream and heard you ask a CM about rise, but didn't quite hear the answer.  You can ride Rise once per day, and is it whenever you want because it's standby?  So you just scan & go in and that's how they make sure you only do it one time?



For the CM preview CMs seem to be given a digital access card to ride it once with their admission, on Wednesday it will be virtual queues.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282722391471394817


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Any rumors about Ratatouille yet?


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> Any rumors about Ratatouille yet?


Fall at the earliest. Discussion in other threads/places.


----------



## CastAStone

SMRT-1 said:


> One of the toughest parts of having to postpone our May 2020 trip is many more months of trying to avoid RotR spoilers.
> 
> Bloggers aren't making it easy either. Videos from DFB, AllEars, and others frequently include long, spoiler-y clips of RotR with no spoiler warnings.


Yeah. It's been open so long that it's easy to forget that it's only been open for about 100 days.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282724153888583681


----------



## JacknSally

*Princess cavalcade in World Showcase! Sorry for the terrible screenshots. 
*


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282724718420918276


----------



## chicagoshannon

Horses pulling princesses in a trolley in Epcot.    I think this might be the first time we've seen horses in Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282725831845056516


----------



## JacknSally

*And Goody leading a M&M cavalcade! It’s no double decker bus  but still a cute experience!*


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282726726943084544


----------



## MegaraWink

Omg, Elsa & Anna roaming Epcot, that's so exciting!  I cant wait!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> At backlot Express rn. Empty in here,  same procedure,  you mobile order outside and when food is ready you can go in
> Only problem spot was rotr, today you can see why this ride is not ready for standby, people also crowding at the entrance,  once people got in the queue they seemed to adhere to the markers
> Im waiting to do rise on Wednesday
> Walked on mmrr, sdd as2 and mfsr



Since they are limiting to one ride per guest, I wonder if best to hand out an arrival window for people as they get to the park so you don't have all that crowding to start the day.  Baring the ride going down for a significant amount of time everyone that wants to should be able to get on given low park capacity


----------



## tink2020

JacknSally said:


> *DHS has Stars in Motorcars-esque cavalcades! *


WHAT?! I hope this continues until I can get there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Love the cavalcade and characters out in World Showcase - let be seeing things like that adding to the atmosphere of that area


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Is anyone live-streaming Epcot today?


----------



## JacknSally

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Is anyone live-streaming Epcot today?



*Cory Meets World on YouTube is there and streaming now*


----------



## mcmry5

I hope this is okay to ask in this thread (never had anything deleted- yet). Does anyone know what the entrance procedures are for people walking over to HS from The BoardWalk? I know they are trying to stagger groups entering, so controlling when people enter parking and board busses, but what about those who walk?


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

JacknSally said:


> *Cory Meets World on YouTube is there and streaming now*


Thanks!


----------



## FinallyFL

mcmry5 said:


> I hope this is okay to ask in this thread (never had anything deleted- yet). Does anyone know what the entrance procedures are for people walking over to HS from The BoardWalk? I know they are trying to stagger groups entering, so controlling when people enter parking and board busses, but what about those who walk?


I'm wondering the same but I don't expect any information until DHS opens for resort guests.


----------



## Marionnette

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282725831845056516


Glad to see that she’s back to reporting on the park openings. I’ve been watching Cory Meets World and the social distancing and mask compliance is looking good but he has only done one attraction, the rest of the time he has just been walking around the WS.

He was in the Marketplace and there were quite a few high top tables and 4 kiosks. Outdoors, I noticed a number of tables available in areas in the back of the WS but not near the areas closer to FW. No one is trash can dining. A couple of scattered hand washing stations and they are blue instead of gray. I wish they had more considering that people will be eating frequently.

The character cavalcades are really cute. It’s been a while since Epcot had anything like that.

Live music performances taking place in the American GardensTheater. Mariachi Cobre and JAMMinators.

I think that if it weren’t for a heat index of 102* it would be a beautiful day to be there.


----------



## kylenne

Sorry folks I'm in the office today and can't catch up on everything, today is CM or AP previews at Epcot/DHS?


----------



## rteetz

kylenne said:


> Sorry folks I'm in the office today and can't catch up on everything, today is CM or AP previews at Epcot/DHS?


CM


----------



## princesscinderella

skeeter31 said:


> I can’t see them sending out all new cards for TIW members with the new expirations dates. It’s just like the AP cards aren’t going to have the new expirations dates. Besides, TIW cards have to be run through the computer system like a credit card anyway, so as long as it’s updated on the IT side it’s fine.


When I used TIW card over the 4th holiday they never took the card from me.  They just had me hold it up so they could see my name and the expiration date I assume.  It was the same at all 3 of the restaurants I visited so I think they are trying to limit touching of the card, compared to the past where they would take it and scan it.


----------



## dreamit

I just had a CM in a a Main Street shop tell me that she heard they capped attendance at MK for this week at 2,000. I don’t know if that can be right or not. But, every CM we chatted with mentioned they’ve never seen anything like this. There was no one there, especially after the first two hours. We were in shops on Main Street where we were literally the only two in the store. In case it hasn’t been mentioned, Merida was riding her horse again.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I must admit that as someone who was adamantly opposed to WDW opening right now and and who still has SO many concerns about it ...

I am loving seeing things up and running again, seeing adjustments they are making. I love getting peeks into the parks when I can’t be there and I have really missed that since March!

I still don’t think they should be open, but I am LOVING this content


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282738325502267395


----------



## SierraT

Cory meets World is not a blogger I’ve seen before.  He’s doing a great job!


----------



## Disneysoule

dreamit said:


> I just had a CM ina a Main Street ship tell me that she heard they capped attendance at MK for this week at 2,000. I don’t know if that can be right or not. But, every CM we chatted with mentioned they’ve never seen anything like this. There was no one there, especially after the first two  hours. We were in shops on Main Street where we were literally the only two in the store. In case it hasn’t been mentioned, Merida was riding her horse again.


Did You mean to say 20000 and not 2000? If 2000 then Holy Smokes!!!!!


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282711931913220100


But that’s not about the 2 open parks...


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> But that’s not about the 2 open parks...


Impacts those possibly traveling to them that’s why I shared.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jrb1979 said:


> I know most had intentions of going. I think Disney probably felt that almost everyone that made a reservation would have shown up. Now that they are selling day tickets tells me they aren't getting as many people they were hoping for.


Is WDW advertising they are selling day tickets? Or marketing to walk up crowds? I purely think it's a function of being available for those who show up at the gate without realizing what's what anymore.


----------



## everreal15

Disneysoule said:


> Did You mean to say 20000 and not 2000? If 2000 then Holy Smokes!!!!!



2000 would be crazy low. Not that I am against Disney doing whatever they feel they need to control crowd levels to keep the parks safe but there would be no wait time for anything. It will be interesting for what the coming weeks actually show but 2000 seems really really low.


----------



## chasgoose

rteetz said:


> Still one of the most technologically advanced attractions and they didn’t work on it during the closure.



Oh I wasn't trying to drag Disney for it at all. I totally understand how complex and advanced the ride is. I was just noting that after Disney managed to deal with all of the pre-show elements surprisingly well (or at least better than the picture from earlier would suggest) and have them actually operating in a way compliant with social distancing, it was kind of like a Charlie Brown with the football moment when they got on and it broke down.


----------



## Farro

tink2020 said:


> WHAT?! I hope this continues until I can get there!





TheMaxRebo said:


> Love the cavalcade and characters out in World Showcase - let be seeing things like that adding to the atmosphere of that area



It's so funny. If restrictions are eased by next spring, some of will be jealous of those who got to go during this time because of these cavalcades!!!


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> Impacts those possibly traveling to them that’s why I shared.


Fair enough.  Just have a hard time some time finding the line.  I mean people evaluating the numbers can impact travel plans too...you’re the boss...


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> Fair enough.  Just have a hard time some time finding the line.  I mean people evaluating the numbers can impact travel plans too...you’re the boss...


The whole thing is about avoiding political and argumentative discussions. Unfortunately that’s how the numbers talks trend at least here in the US.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282738325502267395



I feel, looking at these and other adjustments they have made for rides, that Disney took it's own time to get ready to open. It was obviously never a competition with Universal and these measures they have in place are for the long haul. I think, so far, they are doing an excellent job at protecting as much as they can, and also realizing what doesn't work and adjusting on the fly.

It's obvious to me they are doing everything they can to prevent the same kind of shut-down in the future. Masks may go away eventually (at least outside) and capacity limits will increase, but I think plexi-glass (perhaps can be improved upon), mobile-ordering, less cast-member interaction will be here to stay.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Did they just completely forget about the virus in there?!?!


No, surely not as I think by now you have told everybody 100 times


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> Honestly, the only places I’ve really seen consistent positivity IRT Disney’s opening are Disney focused boards and groups. They (and Florida too) are getting absolutely torn apart on any discussion online I’ve seen that is not Disney focused.


Same. I have had to leave a few other sites I try to follow because the backlash of them even opening is super aggressive. But at the same time it's very much making me question our August trip.


----------



## dreamit

Disneysoule said:


> Did You mean to say 20000 and not 2000? If 2000 then Holy Smokes!!!!!





everreal15 said:


> 2000 would be crazy low. Not that I am against Disney doing whatever they feel they need to control crowd levels to keep the parks safe but there would be no wait time for anything. It will be interesting for what the coming weeks actually show but 2000 seems really really low.


2000. I know... When she said this, I repeated back because I thought I misheard. I’m still not sure this is accurate, but today felt only slightly more crowded than a VAH event. Frequently the past three days (two at MK and one at AK), it felt like there were more CMs than guests. There are TONS of CMs in the parks—lots of “suits” and lots of Disney Legacy CMs.


----------



## LSUmiss

dreamit said:


> I just had a CM ina a Main Street ship tell me that she heard they capped attendance at MK for this week at 2,000. I don’t know if that can be right or not. But, every CM we chatted with mentioned they’ve never seen anything like this. There was no one there, especially after the first two  hours. We were in shops on Main Street where we were literally the only two in the store. In case it hasn’t been mentioned, Merida was riding her horse again.


Same here. We arrived about 9:30am. We got on the bus at BRV & were the only ppl on the bus. Walked right on most rides. Left to go back to let DS nap & was the only one on the bus again.

Arrived at BRV yesterday & went to the pool. Pool wasn’t crowded at all & DS had the whole splash pad to himself. Resort is very quiet & I have seen 100% mask compliance so far. It has been very easy to social distance so far b/c there is no one here. Was very pleased with temp check. I was concerned about heat elevating temp, but they check it right off the bus basically before you really get hot. Bag check was sooo much easier. Just walked it all through metal detectors. Mobile ordering has been wonderful & efficient.  CMs are extra friendly & when you leave they tell you thank you for coming (and really seem sincere).  Saw lots of other families with little kids too so I think a lot of ppl are trying to take advantage of going with these crowds. It had become nearly impossible for little kids before Covid.  Wearing a mask in the heat is not that bad. It’s already hot so what’s the difference really. I LOVE not racing around & looking at my phone constantly. So far, it’s the first time in a long while that this actually feels like a vacation!
And, not surprising I don’t see any “1st time” buttons.  So I think it helps being in the parks with ppl who have been (probably often) & know what they’re doing. I didn’t see any nonsense like I usually do with Karen not understanding the procedure & then getting all huffy.


----------



## dreamit

Tbh, the low crowds make the parks a little depressing. I really miss seeing little ones on their first trips.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Same here. We arrived about 9:30am. We got on the bus at BRV & were the only ppl on the bus. Walked right on most rides. Left to go back to let DS nap & was the only one on the bus again.
> 
> Arrived at BRV yesterday & went to the pool. Pool wasn’t crowded at all & DS had the whole splash pad to himself. Resort is very quiet & I have seen 100% mask compliance so far. It has been very easy to social distance so far b/c there is no one here. Was very pleased with temp check. I was concerned about heat elevating temp, but they check it right off the bus basically before you really get hot. Bag check was sooo much easier. Just walked it all through metal detectors. Mobile ordering has been wonderful & efficient.  CMs are extra friendly & when you leave they tell you thank you for coming (and really seem sincere).  Saw lots of other families with little kids too so I think a lot of ppl are trying to take advantage of going with these crowds. It had become nearly impossible for little kids before Covid.  Wearing a mask in the heat is not that bad. It’s already hot so what’s the difference really. I LOVE not racing around & looking at my phone constantly. So far, it’s the first time in a long while that this actually feels like a vacation!
> And, not surprising I don’t see any “1st time” buttons.  So I think it helps being in the parks with ppl who have been (probably often) & know what they’re doing. I didn’t see any nonsense like I usually do with Karen not understanding the procedure & then getting all huffy.



You made it!!! I'm so happy for you! 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Same here. We arrived about 9:30am. We got on the bus at BRV & were the only ppl on the bus. Walked right on most rides. Left to go back to let DS nap & was the only one on the bus again.
> 
> Arrived at BRV yesterday & went to the pool. Pool wasn’t crowded at all & DS had the whole splash pad to himself. Resort is very quiet & I have seen 100% mask compliance so far. It has been very easy to social distance so far b/c there is no one here. Was very pleased with temp check. I was concerned about heat elevating temp, but they check it right off the bus basically before you really get hot. Bag check was sooo much easier. Just walked it all through metal detectors. Mobile ordering has been wonderful & efficient.  CMs are extra friendly & when you leave they tell you thank you for coming (and really seem sincere).  Saw lots of other families with little kids too so I think a lot of ppl are trying to take advantage of going with these crowds. It had become nearly impossible for little kids before Covid.  Wearing a mask in the heat is not that bad. It’s already hot so what’s the difference really. I LOVE not racing around & looking at my phone constantly. So far, it’s the first time in a long while that this actually feels like a vacation!
> And, not surprising I don’t see any “1st time” buttons.  So I think it helps being in the parks with ppl who have been (probably often) & know what they’re doing. I didn’t see any nonsense like I usually do with Karen not understanding the procedure & then getting all huffy.



I was thinking of how nice it would be to not have to pound the MDE app all day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I was thinking of how nice it would be to not have to pound the MDE app all day.



I’m pretending there’s going to be some overlap of time where I feel it’s safe for us to go, and crowds are still low enough to make touring effortless.

Nobody burst my bubble


----------



## chasgoose

LSUmiss said:


> And, not surprising I don’t see any “1st time” buttons.  So I think it helps being in the parks with ppl who have been (probably often) & know what they’re doing. I didn’t see any nonsense like I usually do with Karen not understanding the procedure & then getting all huffy.



I think this is probably a big reason why things are going as well as they are so far, especially with the CM/AP previews. It's easier to focus on social distancing and proper behavior when you are comfortable and familiar with SOPs and aren't also overwhelmed by your first trip to Disney. Even now, I imagine its still mostly locals/DVC members/Disney regulars than anything else. I imagine when the weather gets nicer/people are more willing to travel we are going to see more issues, even if the park capacities don't change.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> You made it!!! I'm so happy for you!
> Enjoy!!!


Thanks!! Imo, Disney is doing a great job. Posted yesterday that I just came from Panama City where they’re not!


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I was thinking of how nice it would be to not have to pound the MDE app all day.


It’s been great. We just started our day in Tomorrowland & made our way around & stopped to ride anything that interested us & had minimal waits or walked on. It was so nice to take in the atmosphere.


----------



## dreamit

Another plus is that my phone battery was at 70% after five hours in the park. It is really nice not racing around and being able to see so many things that usually are blocked by crowds. It’s super easy to find shaded seating.


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> Thanks!! Imo, Disney is doing a great job. Posted yesterday that I just came from Panama City where they’re not!



When I used to live in Destin (about 30-45 minutes from Panama City) there's a reason why we said we're from LA (Lower Alabama)


----------



## everreal15

dreamit said:


> Tbh, the low crowds make the parks a little depressing. I really miss seeing little ones on their first trips.



I definitely think its a shock seeing the parks so low. Not necessarily in a bad way to me, just different. In my opinion if someone was planning a once in a lifetime or long time trip this would not be the time to go. With so many of the "normal" experiences that are not running (and I do love seeing a lot of people in the parks too....just not the wait times) it's probably not going to be quite as magical to someone who really is used to coming every few years or once in a lifetime.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m pretending there’s going to be some overlap of time where I feel it’s safe for us to go, and crowds are still low enough to make touring effortless.
> 
> Nobody burst my bubble



I think theres a chance if you still decide to go next year, depending on when. A lot of “on the fence” people will probably decide to make their trip around Sep-Nov 2021 for the 50th festivities. So if you wind up going early in the year, theres a chance its still not crowded. Not as empty as this past week, but still more than tolerable. CoA might go from very long lines to unbearably long lines. But FoP will be a 5 min wait forever now


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think theres a chance if you still decide to go next year, depending on when. A lot of “on the fence” people will probably decide to make their trip around Sep-Nov 2021 for the 50th festivities. So if you wind up going early in the year, theres a chance its still not crowded. Not as empty as this past week, but still more than tolerable. CoA might go from very long lines to unbearably long lines. But FoP will be a 5 min wait forever now



I don’t even want to go if we’re going to have to skip Carpets of Aladdin. Maybe they’ll add it to the virtual queues.


----------



## Mit88

everreal15 said:


> I definitely think its a shock seeing the parks so low. Not necessarily in a bad way to me, just different. In my opinion if someone was planning a once in a lifetime or long time trip this would not be the time to go. With so many of the "normal" experiences that are not running (and I do love seeing a lot of people in the parks too....just not the wait times) it's probably not going to be quite as magical to someone who really is used to coming every few years or once in a lifetime.



People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t even want to go if we’re going to have to skip Carpets of Aladdin. Maybe they’ll add it to the virtual queues.



Even the Genie app wont be able to slow this hype train down


----------



## Miffy

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m pretending there’s going to be some overlap of time where I feel it’s safe for us to go, and crowds are still low enough to make touring effortless.
> 
> Nobody burst my bubble


@DGsAtBLT: When you figure out when that will be, please let me know. A PM would be fine. We have to keep this our secret!!


----------



## MegaraWink

I'm going for 3 park days, but I'm thinking of adding a day or two now. This is once in a lifetime (and the end may come sooner than I think lol).


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.



This. Every other thread used to be about crowd levels. Now people think the parks are too empty.


----------



## yulilin3

No one wants to remember this year


----------



## everreal15

Mit88 said:


> People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.



I totally agree. For us we know going in that its going to be a different experience than the past but Disney is Disney to us and they always will have that magic. We will enjoy it however we can and make it a great trip.


----------



## yulilin3

I know it's been said already but the heat is DANGEROUS,  like seriously listen to your body and do everything you can to not dehydrate


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m pretending there’s going to be some overlap of time where I feel it’s safe for us to go, and crowds are still low enough to make touring effortless.
> 
> Nobody burst my bubble



I’m going with May 15-22.  

Heck these empty parks are making me reverse my mask position.


----------



## chasgoose

Mit88 said:


> People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.



I agree. I mean I have some ambivalence about "being excited" that the parks are so empty given the terrible reason why, but I don't get complaining that they are "too empty."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

As long as a park wasn’t creepy levels of empty where you didn’t actually encounter other people, I’d like to think I would have no issue with extremely low crowds.

My favourite moments in the parks are at night when they clear out, and you get to walk out just listening to the background music and not bumping into other people. ADRs near closing were great. The old EMH that went super late (like 2-3 AM) we’re so good for that too.


----------



## iteachlit

pangyal said:


> Okay, check mark on the popcorn question, thank you !
> 
> And second: Does anyone know whether we have to present our receipts for the refillable mugs each time we would like the CM to fill them up, or can they just scan the mug themselves on the RFID platform to verify validity before filling them? I’m wondering if I can even just keep a picture on my phone of the receipt once we purchase them on arrival.


From what I am seeing at the Polynesian, Disney is very loose with the refills. I have placed three orders at Captain Cook’s. The drink station CM never looks at the receipt.

Those with mugs simply show the mug. If it is a current design, the CM fills a paper cup with the guest’s beverage of choice. No RFID seems to be in play.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.





SaintsManiac said:


> This. Every other thread used to be about crowd levels. Now people think the parks are too empty.



I've never complained about crowds!  

I think I'm one of the only posters who thinks this would be too empty for our (myself and Micky) liking, but that's just our personal preference. Not like we would cancel over it though.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282740281809539073


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282743074217766913


----------



## Farro

chasgoose said:


> I agree. I mean I have some ambivalence about "being excited" that the parks are so empty given the terrible reason why, but I don't get complaining that they are "too empty."



I think it's too empty for our tastes. I've never really complained about crowds, I've never experienced very large crowds. We normally go in October and I never understood when everyone would say it was so crowded! Not to us!
For us, we like the buzz of people, the noise and the excitement. Just seems like it's missing a bit.

I get that my feelings aren't everyone's.


----------



## chasgoose

yulilin3 said:


> I know it's been said already but the heat is DANGEROUS,  like seriously listen to your body and do everything you can to not dehydrate



It makes me wonder if one positive thing about masks is if they make you more aware of your body and better able to listen to it. The extreme heat of Florida in the summer is brutal regardless, but I wonder if masks actually help people realize their limits more and prevent them from pushing too hard.


----------



## hertamaniac

hereforthechurros said:


> Is WDW advertising they are selling day tickets? Or marketing to walk up crowds? I purely think it's a function of being available for those who show up at the gate without realizing what's what anymore.



I was thinking it's them saying you're extra special and look what we just found for you behind curtain #2.


----------



## yulilin3

The 3 cavalcade at dhs are cute,  the Disney jr is a bit sad with just 3 characters.  Mickey and friends and Pixar has 5 characters , I wish there were more.


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> No one wants to remember this year


*
Dangit, I should’ve waited to order my ornament! This sale is 100% because my 2020 ornament arrived Saturday  *


----------



## hertamaniac

OK folks...presser today at 5 PM.  Should be interesting.  Rapid fire updates to follow as appropriate.

Live stream:

https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## koszmok

Farro said:


> I think it's too empty for our tastes. I've never really complained about crowds, I've never experienced very large crowds. We normally go in October and I never understood when everyone would say it was so crowded! Not to us!
> For us, we like the buzz of people, the noise and the excitement. Just seems like it's missing a bit.
> 
> I get that my feelings aren't everyone's.



I got to the point that I just want to be there. Low crowd ? Really crowded? I wouldn`t mind either If I can be there


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Add this to the list of super positive and completely fair AP updates....

So, people are saying on the big AP group that they are now being told by Disney it’s too late for refunds despite being told just days ago to wait for the email because they don’t have the options ready yet (you know, that early July one that some people are now saying to expect in August).


----------



## JacknSally

*From the site we don’t name... I will give WDW credit for their cleverness   *


----------



## dreamit

SaintsManiac said:


> This. Every other thread used to be about crowd levels. Now people think the parks are too empty.





chasgoose said:


> I agree. I mean I have some ambivalence about "being excited" that the parks are so empty given the terrible reason why, but I don't get complaining that they are "too empty."


If these posts were directed at me, I’m not complaining about the parks being empty. I know we can’t have it both ways—low wait times and medium crowds. I was just surprised at how much it changed the vibe of the parks. Animal Kingdom was awesome just strolling through. It was very peaceful. But at MK I do enjoy seeing the “magic” through the eyes of kiddos on their first trip. But, again, not complaining, just stating.


----------



## dlavender

hertamaniac said:


> OK folks...presser today at 5 PM.  Should be interesting.
> 
> Live stream:
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


 
They are adding another Tesla charging station...

I hope I'm wrong, lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> As long as a park wasn’t creepy levels of empty where you didn’t actually encounter other people, I’d like to think I would have no issue with extremely low crowds.
> 
> My favourite moments in the parks are at night when they clear out, and you get to walk out just listening to the background music and not bumping into other people. ADRs near closing were great. The old EMH that went super late (like 2-3 AM) we’re so good for that too.



After Thanksgiving and July 4th last year I don’t want to see another person in the parks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Has anyone confirmed/experienced that a passholder can definitely by a day ticket and have that cost applied to their renewal (even if that is months away)? I saw the one story/report of it but I have a friend who wants to do that and was looking for some confirmation that definitely can be done

Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: MMRR





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282752389867606016


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Has anyone confirmed/experienced that a passholder can definitely by a day ticket and have that cost applied to their renewal (even if that is months away)? I saw the one story/report of it but I have a friend who wants to do that and was looking for some confirmation that definitely can be done
> 
> Thanks



Are they really allowing day of tickets and not APs? 

I thought that was conjecture. Is that a real thing?


----------



## one_cat

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282743074217766913


I don’t think Disney is expecting larger crowds at Epcot than what they are seeing today.


----------



## glocker

DGsAtBLT said:


> Add this to the list of super positive and completely fair AP updates....
> 
> So, people are saying on the big AP group that they are now being told by Disney it’s too late for refunds despite being told just days ago to wait for the email because they don’t have the options ready yet (you know, that early July one that some people are now saying to expect in August).


I have had three calls about my AP cancellation and have been told each time I could request it in "early July" when the email is sent out. That changed to "early to mid July" when I called on Friday. Each time I asked the CM to make note of my call and my preference for cancellation and full refund. This last CM told me that there were no such notes on my account. She added dates and times that I had save on my phone along with my preference for refund. Cover your bases so of they pull the offer you have documentation.
This is very frustrating.


----------



## hertamaniac

dlavender said:


> They are adding another Tesla charging station...
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, lol



I just want to share to folks that are on here and may have a vested interest.  Since I didn't see DeSantis on the list of speakers as of this writing, perhaps someone else can confirm?


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> I don’t think Disney is expecting larger crowds at Epcot than what they are seeing today.



That picture doesn't even look like a crowd! You can tell which parties are together, groups look a good distance apart and everyone has on their masks.


----------



## everreal15

dlavender said:


> They are adding another Tesla charging station...
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, lol



Beat me to it! LOL


----------



## yulilin3

Reason why RotR has to stay as VQ


----------



## DGsAtBLT

glocker said:


> I have had three calls about my AP cancellation and have been told each time I could request it in "early July" when the email is sent out. That changed to "early to mid July" when I called on Friday. Each time I asked the CM to make note of my call and my preference for cancellation and full refund. This last CM told me that there were no such notes on my account. She added dates and times that I had save on my phone along with my preference for refund. Cover your bases so of they pull the offer you have documentation.
> This is very frustrating.




I have sent multiple emails and called twice over the course of this and gotten nothing concrete in return (and no answers to emails).  A couple people have said their refund amount they actually got was smaller than they were expecting, which is one of the concerns there was surrounding blindly accepting a refund you could not reverse.

In my mind I have resigned myself to not getting money back and will forever cherish the 6 day trip we took for the cost of out of state platinum passes . I plan on escalating as much as I possibly can to get some sort of resolution though.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Hong Kong park is closing again after being open less than a month. I can’t see Disneyland opening at all this year, atleast it shouldn’t IMO. Not sure why people think things should open before virus is under control. Just making it last longer.


----------



## hertamaniac

glocker said:


> I have had three calls about my AP cancellation and have been told each time I could request it in "early July" when the email is sent out. That changed to "early to mid July" when I called on Friday. Each time I asked the CM to make note of my call and my preference for cancellation and full refund. This last CM told me that there were no such notes on my account. She added dates and times that I had save on my phone along with my preference for refund. Cover your bases so of they pull the offer you have documentation.
> This is very frustrating.



It's seems to be a common thread (or at least that I have seen/experienced).  I have an audit trail of e-mails (documentation, not verbal) to Disney outlining our request for a cancel AP with full refund.  I posted this somewhere else on these boards this AM, but since you brought it up:

"Update: We got our partial refunds this AM. This does not negate my request for a full cancellation AP per their website and my e-mails. So now our AP refund plane is making the turn to final approach (apparently for late July)."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Since it keeps getting brought up that Disney is held to higher standards...


----------



## mshanson3121

dreamit said:


> If these posts were directed at me, I’m not complaining about the parks being empty. I know we can’t have it both ways—low wait times and medium crowds. I was just surprised at how much it changed the vibe of the parks. Animal Kingdom was awesome just strolling through. It was very peaceful. But at MK I do enjoy seeing the “magic” through the eyes of kiddos on their first trip. But, again, not complaining, just stating.



I completely understand what you're saying. The theme parks have a certain energy, which does in part come from the other people. I've experienced all three at Disney - dead, moderate crowds, and jam packed. There is definitely a different feel to all three, and while yes, there's a lot to be said for walk on rides, the atmosphere was by far the best when there were moderate crowds.


----------



## princesscinderella

Thanks for posting all the pictures of the plexiglass dividers.  It’s been interesting to see how they have really tried to “theme” them to the rides as much as possible with colored borders etc.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282724718420918276


I guessed there would be no standing at the bar but what a bummer to see, still.  



DGsAtBLT said:


> Since it keeps getting brought up that Disney is held to higher standards...
> 
> View attachment 509600


Too freaking true.  A lot of people in my discords have been making jokes about Disney this week, but not one comment about USO opening (and how the reports/pics from there showed a significant lack of masks).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Interesting to see the water t times at EPCOT - Gran Fiesta tour has longer wait than Test Track or Soarin' so looks like Magic Carpets has some competition for "new old hotness"


----------



## MegaraWink

mshanson3121 said:


> I completely understand what you're saying. The theme parks have a certain energy, which does in part come from the other people. I've experienced all three at Disney - dead, moderate crowds, and jam packed. There is definitely a different feel to all three, and while yes, there's a lot to be said for walk on rides, the atmosphere was by far the best when there were moderate crowds.



It will be interesting going solo. I'm seeing these pictures of people being separated into groups in ride lines. That's just going to be me standing there alone.  When there were more crowds and no separation, people would assume I'm with the other group, I'm sure. I've done a cruise solo, so it CANNOT be as bad as that. (That was pretty weird!) I'm sure I will have a great time, but it will be interesting seeing how that dynamic has changed.


----------



## Anna_Sh

JacknSally said:


> *And Goody leading a M&M cavalcade! It’s no double decker bus  but still a cute experience!*
> 
> View attachment 509553View attachment 509551View attachment 509552


I miss the busses, but this looks like a great idea.


----------



## Badlands2020

Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.

Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.


----------



## Lilias

My introverted, very easily sensory-overloaded self is super jelly of these low crowds and wait times O_O

Hoping it stays this way through the end of the year (we go in December).


----------



## dreamit

Did anyone confirm that the line at MK on Saturday morning was at guest services versus the line being held up that was coming from the Contemporary? The Contemporary one was the only line I noted.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.



Definitely makes sense to have a plan. I have a bad feeling that December and January are going to suuuuuuuck virus wise.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely makes sense to have a plan. I have a bad feeling that December and January are going to suuuuuuuck virus wise.



I actually hope it's the opposite. More people staying home again in colder weather, we are much better prepared to handle outbreaks (most cities anyways), more people working remote, easier to wear masks (not as hot), and if capacity restrictions still in place, hopefully with all the hand-washing, sanitizing and mask wearing, our flu virus count goes down! Get your flu shots everyone!


----------



## Pdollar88

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely makes sense to have a plan. I have a bad feeling that December and January are going to suuuuuuuck virus wise.


*sigh* I just convinced myself to buy a plane ticket to Orlando for January. At least Delta will let me change/cancel. I really hope things don’t take another dive this winter.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I actually hope it's the opposite. More people staying home again in colder weather, easier to wear masks (not as hot), and if capacity restrictions still in place, hopefully with all the hand-washing, sanitizing and mask wearing, our flu virus count goes down! Get your flu shots everyone!



I mean it’s good to be optimistic, but it’s still pretty warm in my area that time of year. People will be gathering for Thanksgiving, traveling, etc. I do hope I am wrong.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.



I’m team anything is possible, and they would be stupid to not be preparing for all possible scenarios after going through what happened with initially having to close.

I think we are all somewhat taking that kind of stuff more seriously, individuals and businesses alike. I‘d like to think we’ve all experienced a bit of crow eating with things that would “never” happen (schools, businesses, etc shutting down), that even if it’s just something as small as mentally preparing for the possibilities, there are plans in place that would never have been needed before.


----------



## bffer

JacknSally said:


> *From the site we don’t name... I will give WDW credit for their cleverness  *
> 
> 
> View attachment 509592



A+ for ingenuity!


----------



## Mit88

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.




Im sure there are many contingency plans. It would be irresponsible not to. The worst thing to happen would be to get caught off guard AGAIN without a plan in place to soften the blow. There are probably 100s of individual plans they’ve come up with. You can see it in the parks that Disney is taking things seriously, so to keep the safety to only the parks operations would be dumb business. 


that being said, plans are plans. Doesn’t mean anything until they need to be implemented. While not 0%, the odds that WDW closes back down are slim. Spare me the “I said the same thing in March” spiel. Or the Hong Kong comparison.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Hong Kong park is closing again after being open less than a month. I can’t see Disneyland opening at all this year, atleast it shouldn’t IMO. Not sure why people think things should open before virus is under control. Just making it last longer.


Hong Kong is most likely for political reasons, not covid.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Beachmom0317 said:


> This is stressing me a little bit with our November trip. Our son is almost 6 and has bad indoor allergies during the cold months (we live in New England). I give him allergy medication but he does cough a lot overnight and first thing into the morning almost every day. It usually subsides once we arrive in warm Florida air, but still...I’m nervous to spend money on a vacation if they turn us away because they don’t know if it’s allergies or Covid. While I understand Disney’s point of view, it seems to just be one of those tough things to try to figure out


I wonder if people with allergies can get a note from their doctor or something...


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

mshanson3121 said:


> Kinda missed the point again didn't you?





dreamit said:


> If these posts were directed at me, I’m not complaining about the parks being empty. I know we can’t have it both ways—low wait times and medium crowds. I was just surprised at how much it changed the vibe of the parks. Animal Kingdom was awesome just strolling through. It was very peaceful. But at MK I do enjoy seeing the “magic” through the eyes of kiddos on their first trip. But, again, not complaining, just stating.


It's probably also things like not having the dancers in Asia, the entertainment in Africa, people choosing to be more quiet b/c of the virus etc. Less workers hustling and bustling, no vine lady. It's not just the crowds but the pulling of staff and entertainment. As well as people not being as dart here and there, scream, jump around etc.


----------



## aibo

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Hong Kong is most likely for political reasons, not covid.


Why can it not be about people's health and safety ?


----------



## BrianR

aibo said:


> Why can it not be about people's health and safety ?


There's a lot of extra things going on between Hong Kong and mainland China that would be worthy of a full blown discussion in the Community thread if that's your jam.


----------



## dlavender

With the new California shut downs, I wonder when DL opens? 

August?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I have sent multiple emails and called twice over the course of this and gotten nothing concrete in return (and no answers to emails).  A couple people have said their refund amount they actually got was smaller than they were expecting, which is one of the concerns there was surrounding blindly accepting a refund you could not reverse.
> 
> In my mind I have resigned myself to not getting money back and will forever cherish the 6 day trip we took for the cost of out of state platinum passes . I plan on escalating as much as I possibly can to get some sort of resolution though.



Your hard work isn’t going unnoticed, thank you for doing the grunt work for the unmotivated like myself. 

I’m trying to stay positive that AP holders will get compensated eventually, but its getting harder by the day, and with every person saying its too late to opt for the refund. 

Maybe we’ll get an update in early July 2021 and that’s what they meant all along


----------



## aibo

California Gov. Gavin Newsom Issues Statewide Closure Order of Indoor Movie Theaters, Restaurants

among the indoor businesses that must close are: wineries, movie theaters, zoos, museums, family entertainment centers and card rooms.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Random. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385


----------



## hereforthechurros

Are the smaller fans you wear around your neck allowed in wdw right now?


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Random.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385



Oh no, Joy found the happy mushrooms


----------



## cakebaker

dlavender said:


> With the new California shut downs, I wonder when DL opens?
> 
> August?



I certainly hope not. California seems to be doing their best to get things under control. I doubt seriously their governor is going to allow theme parks to open anytime soon. They just announced LA Unified won’t be opening and will be doing virtual classes.


----------



## SaintsManiac

dlavender said:


> With the new California shut downs, I wonder when DL opens?
> 
> August?



January?


----------



## hertamaniac

Orange County, Florida about to go live with their COVID update:

https://newsroom.ocfl.net/watch-orange-tv/


----------



## hereforthechurros

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.


It makes zero sense for them to ride out the summer then close. It’s either safe with guidelines in place or it’s not. If it’s not, close down immediately. Staying open for a pre-determined amount of time when you know it’s unsafe doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> January?



I feel like it was easy to see a Summer reopening for WDW than it is to have any guess, any idea when DL/CA will open. Could be August (looking less and less likely), could be September, could be next Spring. It’s gotta be stressful for the locals that have money at stake for these parks being open (Like Fresh Baked) to not have an idea of when the parks will reopen out there


----------



## gwynne

hereforthechurros said:


> It makes zero sense for them to ride out the summer then close. It’s either safe with guidelines in place or it’s not. If it’s not, close down immediately. Staying open for a pre-determined amount of time when you know it’s unsafe doesn’t make sense.


Unless they are pretty sure it's going to be much worse in the fall and winter.


----------



## dreamit

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> It's probably also things like not having the dancers in Asia, the entertainment in Africa, people choosing to be more quiet b/c of the virus etc. Less workers hustling and bustling, no vine lady. It's not just the crowds but the pulling of staff and entertainment. As well as people not being as dart here and there, scream, jump around etc.


Yes, definitely this. Too, although I’m an introvert, I do enjoy encountering people from all over at WDW. Right now, I’m sure I’m in the minority in that I took a flight to get here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Random.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385



They should have Sadness over by all the construction walls just being sad


----------



## hereforthechurros

gwynne said:


> Unless they are pretty sure it's going to be much worse in the fall and winter.


If they believe it’s safe through summer and they’re planning to shut down ahead of a fall wave then that makes sense.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> They should have Sadness over by all the construction walls just being sad



Fear should be standing in front of SDMT


----------



## JacknSally

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Random.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385


*
I really like the new character experiences. I think these are much more fun than the usual meet and greets. Seeing Joy running around like this is also ... kind of weird, though?   I'm so conflicted about all of this.

Also bless that friend of Joy running around like that in the heat.*


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> It makes zero sense for them to ride out the summer then close. It’s either safe with guidelines in place or it’s not. If it’s not, close down immediately. Staying open for a pre-determined amount of time when you know it’s unsafe doesn’t make sense.


It sounds like they're just making a contingency plan.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Oh my gosh they NEED to keep these random character sightings forever and they need to make them truly random. No being able to anticipate who, where, or when, just more of Joy randomly frolicking in grass please.

I would give up real character meet and greets for this


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

aibo said:


> Why can it not be about people's health and safety ?


I’d love to answer fully but it isn’t appropriate on this thread.  You’d have to be aware of what’s happening in China and Hong Hong to understand.   Sorry


----------



## one_cat

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.


I think they have to make plans in case Orange County or Florida mandates it.  At the same time I expect that they are planning to stay open.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Orange County, Florida about to go live with their COVID update:
> 
> https://newsroom.ocfl.net/watch-orange-tv/



Army Corps of Engineers apparently has been consulting with Mayor Demings using the Orange County Convention Center if the threshold for beds reaches a critical point.  This appears to be in a proactive nature and not necessary at this time.


----------



## mshanson3121

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> It's probably also things like not having the dancers in Asia, the entertainment in Africa, people choosing to be more quiet b/c of the virus etc. Less workers hustling and bustling, no vine lady. It's not just the crowds but the pulling of staff and entertainment. As well as people not being as dart here and there, scream, jump around etc.



I can't speak to that at all. I haven't been during Covid. My observations were made during normal operations.


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> Army Corps of Engineers apparently has been consulting with Mayor Demings using the Orange County Convention Center if the threshold for beds reaches a critical point.  This appears to be in a proactive nature and not necessary at this time.



That's what Chicago did, but thankfully never needed it.


----------



## Arguetafamily

aibo said:


> California Gov. Gavin Newsom Issues Statewide Closure Order of Indoor Movie Theaters, Restaurants
> 
> among the indoor businesses that must close are: wineries, movie theaters, zoos, museums, family entertainment centers and card rooms.



Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now. 
P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> That's what Chicago did, but thankfully never needed it.



It's preparedness and I completely encourage it.  In fact, I'd have no problem with the USN Comfort heading to Florida at this time.  

ETA: Actually, if I were part of the round table discussions, I would have had thresholds already established that if, or once, pierced, mandate sailing her to Florida, etc.


----------



## Ksims616

hereforthechurros said:


> Are the smaller fans you wear around your neck allowed in wdw right now?


We’ve had ours this week with no issues. And they have been lifesavers!


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely makes sense to have a plan. I have a bad feeling that December and January are going to suuuuuuuck virus wise.



Well, the second winter of the Spanish Flu was worse than the first, so it's definitely a very real possibility. The thing that will help however, is at least we've had time to learn, to figure out some measures, hospitals have time to restock supplies (hopefully) etc...


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Hong Kong is most likely for political reasons, not covid.



I don’t know about that but here it will be because of Covid. CA is being smart and cautious and I appreciate that. I don’t see them opening this year at all.



aibo said:


> Why can it not be about people's health and safety ?



Exactly


----------



## Mit88

The Carpets of Aladdin of EPCOT. I can dig it


----------



## gwynne

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


Multiple news organizations are reporting on the announcement that he made today, July 13th.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

hereforthechurros said:


> It makes zero sense for them to ride out the summer then close. It’s either safe with guidelines in place or it’s not. If it’s not, close down immediately. Staying open for a pre-determined amount of time when you know it’s unsafe doesn’t make sense.



Whoever started that rumor has no idea how to run a business. Opening just to reclose willl destroy and end businesses. Never opening at all costs less than re-closing. I’m sure Disney can manage but I’m not sure Orlando or Florida economy can recover from something like that. Honestly, re-closing would be terrible.


----------



## Arguetafamily

gwynne said:


> Multiple news organizations are reporting on his announcement that he made today, July 13th.



Well I live here, and it has been since before the 4th.

I had my last indoor seated meal on July 1st, the same day he made the new mandate.


----------



## skeeter31

The crowd levels look amazing. If it wasn’t for the oppressive heat we would be heading over in the next few days. We just rarely go to the parks in the summer with the heat and high dew points. I’m really hoping these crowd levels last through the fall though!!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282725831845056516


Really wish they had Elsa back in the old movie costume, the new one (especially if shes having to carry the cape part of it) isn't really as memorable.


----------



## Mit88

My brother and I went on Tower of Terror 26 times in one day 4 or 5 years ago. I’m thinking that record might be broken


----------



## laugard

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


It did not previously include all counties; it now applies statewide.


----------



## NoTime42

iteachlit said:


> From what I am seeing at the Polynesian, Disney is very loose with the refills. I have placed three orders at Captain Cook’s. The drink station CM never looks at the receipt.
> 
> Those with mugs simply show the mug. If it is a current design, the CM fills a paper cup with the guest’s beverage of choice. No RFID seems to be in play.


Not a large datapoint, but I recall them not requiring RapidRefill verification when I stayed there a few years ago, as if they decided speed was better than penny pinching.


----------



## Moliphino

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure



Looks like today it was expanded to be statewide instead of just the counties with the worst rates.


----------



## Farro

[


FeralCatRogue said:


> Really wish they had Elsa back in the old movie costume, the new one (especially if shes having to carry the cape part of it) isn't really as memorable.



Oh see, I totally disagree. I was not an Elsa fan from the first movie, but love her in the second! Her final "form" made her become one of my favorite Disney characters! 

They made her look ethereal. Although obviously doesn't translate to walking around Epcot.


----------



## gwynne

Arguetafamily said:


> Well I live here, and it has been since before the 4th.


I guess it's helpful you got an earlier heads up.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...-limits-on-church-services-salons/ar-BB16GVjp


----------



## Arguetafamily

laugard said:


> It did not previously include all counties; it now applies statewide.



I see. Since I live in Los Angeles, we were included during the first round. Don't pay attention much too all counties.


----------



## CastAStone

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


The application statewide is new.


----------



## gwynne

Farro said:


> [
> 
> 
> Oh see, I totally disagree. I was not an Elsa fan from the first movie, but love her in the second! Her final "form" made her become one of my favorite Disney characters!
> 
> They made her look ethereal. Although obviously doesn't translate to walking around Epcot.


I'd like to think we all look ethereal walking around Epcot in July.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Mit88 said:


> Your hard work isn’t going unnoticed, thank you for doing the grunt work for the unmotivated like myself.
> I’m trying to stay positive that AP holders will get compensated eventually, but its getting harder by the day, and with every person saying its too late to opt for the refund.
> Maybe we’ll get an update in early July 2021 and that’s what they meant all along



If it's true we're too late for refunds, Disney will probably have some kind of class action on their hands.  People aren't going to risk losing thousands of dollars on the term "partial refund."  No one knew if "partial refund" was for the three months closed, the amount of time you haven't used, or what.  Our APs (x4) had just started in February for a short, President's Day weekend trip.  I'm not going to settle for the refund if it was only for the time closed!   Disney still hasn't given a straight answer on this.  I can see easily getting the refund if you only had a month or so left on your pass and it ended during the closure.  Sure!  Send me a refund.  But for those that were only a month in at closure?  No, not blindly taking a "partial refund," especially when my current AP cost nearly $300 less than if I bought one today since we bought a voucher from SAMS when the first big increase was announced.  All of this, of course, is in addition to the severe lack of services an AP is supposed to provide - almost anytime entrance, park-hopping, etc.


----------



## xuxa777

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


Newsom made it for all counties today, last week was just the largest counties, LA County etc.


----------



## always

Arguetafamily said:


> Don't know why this media outlet is posting so late, this has been in affect for over one week now.
> P.S. His winery is exempt from the closure


Perhaps tell the whole truth, Napa wasn't a part of the original list of counties to close.  More than just one winery in Napa.


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> It sounds like they're just making a contingency plan.


Yes sounds like contingency plans.  I do wonder if they would announce a longer closure runway for themselves if they make that decision.  Also wonder what role financial analysis would play in a decision like that.  Isn’t post Labor Day to Thanksgiving the slowest time of year?  They could always open beck up for holidays if numbers get better...


----------



## DanSG

FrankieWinthrop said:


> If it's true we're too late for refunds, Disney will probably have some kind of class action on their hands.  People aren't going to risk losing thousands of dollars on the term "partial refund."  No one knew if "partial refund" was for the three months closed, the amount of time you haven't used, or what.  Our APs (x4) had just started in February for a short, President's Day weekend trip.  I'm not going to settle for the refund if it was only for the time closed!   Disney still hasn't given a straight answer on this.  I can see easily getting the refund if you only had a month or so left on your pass and it ended during the closure.  Sure!  Send me a refund.  But for those that were only a month in at closure?  No, not blindly taking a "partial refund," especially when my current AP cost nearly $300 less than if I bought one today since we bought a voucher from SAMS when the first big increase was announced.  All of this, of course, is in addition to the severe lack of services an AP is supposed to provide - almost anytime entrance, park-hopping, etc.


There is no availability for passholders for an entire month and no weekends for 2 months...But regular day tickets shows full availability. Disney needs to fix their mistake.


----------



## Helvetica

FeralCatRogue said:


> Really wish they had Elsa back in the old movie costume, the new one (especially if shes having to carry the cape part of it) isn't really as memorable.



They really need to alter her dress so she can actually walk. I think the old dress was just as long.


----------



## Arguetafamily

always said:


> Perhaps tell the whole truth, Napa wasn't a part of the original list of counties to close.  More than just one winery in Napa.



Yep, I've been. The whole truth is subject to interpretation around these parts.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> My brother and I went on Tower of Terror 26 times in one day 4 or 5 years ago. I’m thinking that record might be broken


I'm getting nauseous just thinking about that.  You're a better man than me


----------



## gatechfan99

We'll see if this quote goes as viral as all the negative Disney quotes and pictures.

The OC Mayor just said in his press conference, if there's one place in the world you should feel safe right now, it's Disney due to all the protocols and efforts they have put in place.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mayor Demings apparently "endorses" Disney as being safe during today's conference.


----------



## Arguetafamily

gatechfan99 said:


> We'll see if this quote goes as viral as all the negative Disney quotes and pictures.
> 
> The OC Mayor just said in his press conference, if there's one place in the world you should feel safe right now, it's Disney due to all the protocols and efforts they have put in place.



It won't, unfortunately  
I'll run with it though  thanks for posting


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Are the smaller fans you wear around your neck allowed in wdw right now?


I wore one last Thursday the whole time


----------



## brockash

SMRT-1 said:


> One of the toughest parts of having to postpone our May 2020 trip is many more months of trying to avoid RotR spoilers.
> 
> Bloggers aren't making it easy either. Videos from DFB, AllEars, and others frequently include long, spoiler-y clips of RotR with no spoiler warnings.


Can't you just skip ahead or not watch that part?  That's what I would do if I was that concerned about seeing something I haven't.  Honestly if it was that big of a deal; I probably would avoid seeking out vlogs in starwars land or even dhs at all.


----------



## gwynne

gatechfan99 said:


> We'll see if this quote goes as viral as all the negative Disney quotes and pictures.
> 
> The OC Mayor just said in his press conference, if there's one place in the world you should feel safe right now, it's Disney due to all the protocols and efforts they have put in place.


He must be certain guests are only coming from states/counties with very few covid cases.


----------



## Mit88

gatechfan99 said:


> We'll see if this quote goes as viral as all the negative Disney quotes and pictures.
> 
> The OC Mayor just said in his press conference, if there's one place in the world you should feel safe right now, it's Disney due to all the protocols and efforts they have put in place.



People that call Disney World “Disneyland” will be all over that quote. The quote could easily be taken out of context. Is it safer than a grocery store? No. But that’s because there are thousands of people at a theme park as opposed to MAYBE a couple hundred at a grocery store. But considering the amount of people that are in the theme parks, and the measures Disney has in place, though some things still need to be worked on, from an outside perspective, for all intents and purposes, it does seem safe to be at Disney. Unfortunately because its not 100% safe, like anything and anywhere else in this country, that leaves room for criticism and judgement.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> All the things people currently in the parks have been reporting on the past few days has been excellent!


"Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.

I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.

I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:

Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.

Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.

"Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).

Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.

QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.

Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.

Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.

Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.

Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.

Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.

I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.

You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.

Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.

As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.

If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.

I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.

I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> People that call Disney World “Disneyland” will be all over that quote. The quote could easily be taken out of context. Is it safer than a grocery store? No. But that’s because there are thousands of people at a theme park as opposed to MAYBE a couple hundred at a grocery store. But considering the amount of people that are in the theme parks, and the measures Disney has in place, though some things still need to be worked on, from an outside perspective, for all intents and purposes, it does seem safe to be at Disney. Unfortunately because its not 100% safe, like anything and anywhere else in this country, that leaves room for criticism and judgement.



Exactly!  First to post is not always the most correct to post.  Using words such as apparent are appropriate when applied properly.


----------



## brockash

Mal6586 said:


> So we flew in this morning. Fair warning, Magical Express is probably going to be the longest line you wait in all vacation. Currently 60 minutes and counting for us. Buses are at reduced capacity as expected, but they are also FAR FEWER of them arriving.


I think that's the 3rd report I've read about in the last week about ME being extremely long and pretty lacking in the service department.  That's definitely disappointing.  Hopefully you're on soon and the rest of your stay is much better.  So much for the days of walking right on.  Obviously things are different now, but going from little to no wait to over an hour + is a little ridiculous.


----------



## JacknSally

*I don't remember who was looking forward to seeing the festival merch, but I haven't seen anything for Food & Wine out yet. It's all been Flower & Garden.*


----------



## Tjddis

gwynne said:


> He must be certain guests are only coming from states/counties with very few covid cases.


Exactly.  I can think of many places as safe or safer.  Why must everyone take such extreme positions?   We all know I’m not going but I have not said “if you go you will get it”.  Nor do I think that.  There is no “truth” in terms of the pandemic anymore.  Just spin


----------



## xuxa777

Tjddis said:


> Exactly.  I can think of many places as safe or safer.  Why must everyone take such extreme positions?   We all know I’m not going but I have not said “if you go you will get it”.  Nor do I think that.  There is no “truth” in terms of the pandemic anymore.  Just spin


He was just answering a specific question about Disney that is all.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.



Sorry I made you feel the need to write this post, but I think you misunderstood what I meant.

When I said "excellent", I meant the firsthand reports we're getting almost real-time, was excellent...as in great to read (good or bad), fun to see updates, etc.


----------



## Hoodie

Thanks for your report @andyman8 !

Dehydration is something everyone should watch, regardless of where they are.  Someone at the local hospital said they have seen a huge jump in dehydration and kidney issues at the hospital because people forget to drink their water with their masks on. It's one of the things making me nervous about visiting the parks.  We will have to consciously stop and drink, not just absent-mindedly wander around with the water bottle like we normally do.


----------



## Lewisc

hereforthechurros said:


> It makes zero sense for them to ride out the summer then close. It’s either safe with guidelines in place or it’s not. If it’s not, close down immediately. Staying open for a pre-determined amount of time when you know it’s unsafe doesn’t make sense.


It makes sense to have a contingency plan.  One possibility is hospitals are at capacity for more then a few days. Attendance gets so low remaining open doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tjddis

xuxa777 said:


> He was just answering a specific question about Disney that is all.


Fair enough.  Thank you for the context


----------



## wareagle57

Does anyone who has been yet know how they are handling the parking tool booths at the non MK parks before opening? Specifically DHS. What time have they typically let people in and when do they actually let you line up?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts! I really enjoy reading your long posts, even if this one may have broken the record for longest yet


----------



## rteetz




----------



## KBoopaloo

Thank you for your very thoughtful post about your experiences, @andyman8 .


----------



## Jothmas

It would make sense from a health perspective if Disney would close indoor dining, like restaurants are being forced to do in CA. I have a bunch of ADRs for later this month, but I’m considering cancelling them at some point. Being in a dining room with no masks on guests seems like the weak link in the safety plan.


----------



## Mit88

Jothmas said:


> It would make sense from a health perspective if Disney would close indoor dining, like restaurants are being forced to do in CA. I have a bunch of ADRs for later this month, but I’m considering cancelling them at some point. Being in a dining room with no masks on guests seems like the weak link in the safety plan.



Im not touching indoor dining with a 50 foot pole. Not that We typically dine at WDW but occasionally we do a character breakfast, that wasn’t happening regardless of if  our typical options were open or not. Eat breakfast in the room, have a snack or two in the parks and have dinner in the room or somewhere at the resort or DS with an outdoor patio.


----------



## hertamaniac

Governor "Tesla Turnpike" DeSantis now speaking. 

www.thefloridachannel.org

ETA: More fireworks at the beginning of this presser than many theme parks. WOW!


----------



## msdaisy

We are here now and scheduled to leave on 7/20. I do believe that Disney is doing the best that they can. I also believe that it is just to tall of an order to fill. They can put up barriers and they can clean, but they can not control the general public. We have been on a few rides with people who remove their masks. We have witnessed two arguments between CM’s and guests regarding masks. It is definitely not the majority, but it just takes that one positive person to infect you. I would assume if they don’t want to wear a mask at Disney then they don’t want to do what’s right outside of Disney either.

We are leaving in the morning. Disney Springs is more crowded than I expected. I thought we would be able to go there in the evenings for dinner.

Also, we have been trying to stay outside and it’s too hot to stay outside with no a/c breaks. So, we are throwing in the towel.

Good luck to anyone coming. I hope that you and your family can stay safe!  It is a lot of work!!!


----------



## SarahC97

Jothmas said:


> It would make sense from a health perspective if Disney would close indoor dining, like restaurants are being forced to do in CA. I have a bunch of ADRs for later this month, but I’m considering cancelling them at some point. Being in a dining room with no masks on guests seems like the weak link in the safety plan.


I'm in the same boat. I only have two ADRs but I'm probably going to cancel -- restaurants are by far where I feel the least comfortable.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Governor "Tesla Turnpike" DeSantis now speaking.
> 
> www.thefloridachannel.org
> 
> ETA: More fireworks at the beginning of this presser than many theme parks. WOW!



I miss the public comment portion of the task force meetings. Sigh


----------



## anthony2k7

How does the latest Ca shutdown affect downtown disney? Presumably restaurants will close (if they're open?).

I saw the order says "malls" is that just indoor malls so presumably downtown as a whole isn't affected if they choose to remain open?


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> I miss the public comment portion of the task force meetings. Sigh



I said it before, I hone in on the Q&A and hope it's not pre-scripted.


----------



## glocker

gatechfan99 said:


> We'll see if this quote goes as viral as all the negative Disney quotes and pictures.
> 
> The OC Mayor just said in his press conference, if there's one place in the world you should feel safe right now, it's Disney due to all the protocols and efforts they have put in place.


So did this guy, and how'd that work out?


----------



## midnight star

anthony2k7 said:


> How does the latest Ca shutdown affect downtown disney? Presumably restaurants will close (if they're open?).
> 
> I saw the order says "malls" is that just indoor malls so presumably downtown as a whole isn't affected if they choose to remain open?


Someone explained to me over on the DL board that indoor shopping is still allowed but not at malls. So DTD should be safe...so for now. But also other retail stores not attached to malls should be ok..I think.


----------



## gatechfan99

Tjddis said:


> Exactly.  I can think of many places as safe or safer.  Why must everyone take such extreme positions?   We all know I’m not going but I have not said “if you go you will get it”.  Nor do I think that.  There is no “truth” in terms of the pandemic anymore.  Just spin


Not exactly related, but I work in a hospital, and today I walked past a nurses station where they were having a daily meeting of sorts. Let's just say that where they all standing, if a group at Disney had been standing in those exact spots and someone had put a picture on Twitter, there would have been a meltdown in every corner of the internet. And that's in a hospital where no group of people has more awareness of the dangers of Covid.

So that's just to say, with the extreme rules and efforts Disney seems to have in place, while I wouldn't necessarily say they are the safest place on Earth, I doubt anyone can challenge them on the efforts they are taking to maximize safety when, at least so far, the worst we've seen for crowds and social distancing is a 10 second pile up at 7DMT and an unexpected line forming after a computer glitch on admissions the first day.


----------



## SMRT-1

brockash said:


> Can't you just skip ahead or not watch that part?  That's what I would do if I was that concerned about seeing something I haven't.  Honestly if it was that big of a deal; I probably would avoid seeking out vlogs in starwars land or even dhs at all.


Unfortunately, it's not as simple as just avoiding videos about RotR or Galaxy's Edge. It's often in videos about a topic that we're interested in but isn't specifically Star Wars-related, and RotR usually shows up as background footage for a voice over, so there's no warning that they're about to show it. We can't "just skip ahead," because the voice over is usually something we want to hear. We end up looking away until it's gone, but because there's no warning, we've had some of the scenes spoiled already because it takes a second to look away once you realize what's being shown. The only other choice would be to avoid all Disney coverage, which isn't really realistic, especially when planning an upcoming trip.


----------



## JacknSally

*Not trying to start another mask OR Carlye debate. Just sharing info. *

*I know the other day there was a post about someone in AK drinking water and a CM told them they had to put their mask back on unless they were in a designated eating area.*

*I've seen a lot of tables around World Showcase in this stream, but it doesn't look like there's any "designated eating areas" for World Showcase, which I know some of us were wondering about. According to the Cory Meets World livestream, you're supposed to be seated/at a table to remove your mask to eat, but you are able to walk around without masks when taking quick bites/drinks. 

*


----------



## Brianstl

Can somebody please start to a go fund me to get Carlye a hazmat suit?


----------



## wareagle57

JacknSally said:


> *Not trying to start another mask OR Carlye debate. Just sharing info. *
> 
> *I know the other day there was a post about someone in AK drinking water and a CM told them they had to put their mask back on unless they were in a designated eating area.*
> 
> *I've seen a lot of tables around World Showcase in this stream, but it doesn't look like there's any "designated eating areas" for World Showcase, which I know some of us were wondering about. According to the Cory Meets World livestream, you're supposed to be seated/at a table to remove your mask to eat, but you are able to walk around without masks when taking quick bites/drinks.
> 
> View attachment 509619*



I think this comes down to just obeying the SPIRIT of the law. Basically they have worded it this way so that it does not give people permission to use a loophole of not having to wear a mask at all as long as they have a drink in their hand. If you really just pull it off to take the specific sip or bite and make sure no one is around, you're good. Walking around with your mask in your pocket while you carry a drink from one side of the park to the other? Nope. That's against the spirit of the rule.


----------



## osufeth24

This Miami mayor needs a tighter mask lol (someone send him a medium sized Disney one)


----------



## glocker

msdaisy said:


> We are here now and scheduled to leave on 7/20. I do believe that Disney is doing the best that they can. I also believe that it is just to tall of an order to fill. They can put up barriers and they can clean, but they can not control the general public. We have been on a few rides with people who remove their masks. We have witnessed two arguments between CM’s and guests regarding masks. It is definitely not the majority, but it just takes that one positive person to infect you. I would assume if they don’t want to wear a mask at Disney then they don’t want to do what’s right outside of Disney either.
> 
> We are leaving in the morning. Disney Springs is more crowded than I expected. I thought we would be able to go there in the evenings for dinner.
> 
> Also, we have been trying to stay outside and it’s too hot to stay outside with no a/c breaks. So, we are throwing in the towel.
> 
> Good luck to anyone coming. I hope that you and your family can stay safe!  It is a lot of work!!!


Sorry to hear your vacation is ending this way. Safe travels.


----------



## hertamaniac

osufeth24 said:


> This Miami mayor needs a tighter mask lol (someone send him a medium sized Disney one)



I was going to go down the path of eat more.....never mind.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder if people with allergies can get a note from their doctor or something...


the note wouldnt be looked at too easy too fake


----------



## magickingdomprincess

cgattis said:


> I have to say, I’m pretty impressed with the mask pricing by Disney.  I’m seeing MANY in the $10-15 range elsewhere, but they’ve chosen $6, or 4 for $20 (same as the pre-orders).  Gotta give them a thumbs-up here.



I think the pricing and cosmetic designs are good, but they are HOT!  I ordered a 4-pack and no way can I wear them at the theme parks!



Mit88 said:


> Im not touching indoor dining with a 50 foot pole. Not that We typically dine at WDW but occasionally we do a character breakfast, that wasn’t happening regardless of if  our typical options were open or not. Eat breakfast in the room, have a snack or two in the parks and have dinner in the room or somewhere at the resort or DS with an outdoor patio.



Everyone of course has to do what they're comfortable with, but we have gone the opposite way, scheduling ADR's for each park day except Epcot so that we'll have a built in AC/mask break.  At Epcot we're planning on trying the F&W booths and Regal Eagle.


----------



## SierraT

msdaisy said:


> We are here now and scheduled to leave on 7/20. I do believe that Disney is doing the best that they can. I also believe that it is just to tall of an order to fill. They can put up barriers and they can clean, but they can not control the general public. We have been on a few rides with people who remove their masks. We have witnessed two arguments between CM’s and guests regarding masks. It is definitely not the majority, but it just takes that one positive person to infect you. I would assume if they don’t want to wear a mask at Disney then they don’t want to do what’s right outside of Disney either.
> 
> We are leaving in the morning. Disney Springs is more crowded than I expected. I thought we would be able to go there in the evenings for dinner.
> 
> Also, we have been trying to stay outside and it’s too hot to stay outside with no a/c breaks. So, we are throwing in the towel.
> 
> Good luck to anyone coming. I hope that you and your family can stay safe!  It is a lot of work!!!



That’s such a bummer.  I agree with you though, you need to have a lot of patience to walk around for 8 hours in 105 degrees with a mask on.   While the crowds look wonderful, I would probably regret going now because I despise being hot in general, then the addition of having my face covered and feel like I’m suffocating?  No thank you.

I‘m still really enjoying watching all the videos and give these folks a lot of credit!  Happy that the cast members have been able to go back to work too, it must be a relief for a lot of families.


----------



## pepperandchips

armerida said:


> @pepperandchips Did they send you a replacement card with new expiration date printed on it? Or do restaurant CM’s just know to add the closure days on?


Another 13 pages behind... sorry if it’s already been answered but no they didn’t mail me anything new, I just used the same one. They scan them anyway so hopefully it is showing up in the register or maybe they can just look at it and tell, I’m not sure.


----------



## yulilin3

105 min wait,  it's snaking into muppets overflow


----------



## Arguetafamily

Jothmas said:


> It would make sense from a health perspective if Disney would close indoor dining, like restaurants are being forced to do in CA. I have a bunch of ADRs for later this month, but I’m considering cancelling them at some point. Being in a dining room with no masks on guests seems like the weak link in the safety plan.



I doubt they will at this point. Florida has a positivity rate of 18%, according to the John's Hopkins website, not sure how accurate it is, but CA has a positivity rate of 8%, 7% last week when Newsom closed indoor dining. Point is, if FL was going to do that, I would imagine they would have done it already.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> 105 min wait,  it's snaking into muppets overflow



What ride is this for?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> 105 min wait,  it's snaking into muppets overflow



And people were excited it was originally going to be standby lol


----------



## gwynne

Arguetafamily said:


> I doubt they will at this point. Florida has a positivity rate of 18%, according to the John's Hopkins website, not sure how accurate it is, but CA has a positivity rate of 8%, 7% last week when Newsom closed indoor dining. Point is, if FL was going to do that, I would imagine they would have done it already.


Maybe?
Fla seems to be very slowly reactive rather than proactive. 

When things get bad enough they may have little choice.


----------



## Brianstl

osufeth24 said:


> And people were excited it was originally going to be standby lol


Well, it has been down for most of the day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

gatechfan99 said:


> Not exactly related, but I work in a hospital, and today I walked past a nurses station where they were having a daily meeting of sorts. Let's just say that where they all standing, if a group at Disney had been standing in those exact spots and someone had put a picture on Twitter, there would have been a meltdown in every corner of the internet. And that's in a hospital where no group of people has more awareness of the dangers of Covid.
> 
> So that's just to say, with the extreme rules and efforts Disney seems to have in place, while I wouldn't necessarily say they are the safest place on Earth, I doubt anyone can challenge them on the efforts they are taking to maximize safety when, at least so far, the worst we've seen for crowds and social distancing is a 10 second pile up at 7DMT and an unexpected line forming after a computer glitch on admissions the first day.


!000% agree.  I work in public health and I felt very safe at Disney.  People were being much more respectful there than at, say, the grocery store.  Nowhere will be perfect, but I saw the "social distancing squad" at work, and everyone I saw in the standby lines was sticking to the distance markers as best they could.  



yulilin3 said:


> 105 min wait,  it's snaking into muppets overflow


So from what you've seen today, will going straight there from rope drop be best for this weekend?  I know it's hard to say, but it seems that with AK the FOP line got shorter throughout the day while this one has gotten longer?


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> Well, it has been down for most of the day.



And that's pretty much the norm


----------



## only hope

Farro said:


> What ride is this for?



Rise of the Resistance. CM preview today, first day.


----------



## Brianstl

osufeth24 said:


> And that's pretty much the norm


True.


----------



## hertamaniac

My takeaway from today's DeSantis presser (with no political interjection) is that parsing data is paramount to establish a perspective.  I've done this in my career to emphasize our strengths without belittling our competitors in pressers or in charts (which clearly would be viewed as sour grapes and lose credibility).  Yes, I presented to some senior Florida government officials (congressman/representatives and perhaps higher).

It's incredibly difficult for me to navigate these shark infested data points to "eat" through to a truth (if that's even the right word, I don't know).

At this time, I have to side with wash your hands, sanitize, distance, "m" and hunker down until something/someone (which I have no definition for) provide viable guidance.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

gwynne said:


> Maybe?
> Fla seems to be very slowly reactive rather than proactive.
> 
> When things get bad enough they may have little choice.


I think they’re being proactive.  They test 200,000 staff of long term care facilities every other week to protect the elderly.  Florida does not put sick nursing care patients back in to nursing homes.  Instead they’re setting up interim facilities where the patient will get care and not infect others.  Hundreds of nurses are going to different health care facilities through out the state as we speak.  Thousands more nurses have been contracted if needed.  Special drive thru lanes are created for people testing with symptoms so their results can be turned around quicker.  More doses of treatment have been requested and received and distributed in case they are needed. Testing is open and encouraged to everyone 18 and over.   I don’t recall this being done in some of the hard hit states prior.  Maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## Farro

only hope said:


> Rise of the Resistance. CM preview today, first day.



Thanks! Haven't seen it yet, didn't recognize queue!


----------



## Arguetafamily

gwynne said:


> Maybe?
> Fla seems to be very slowly reactive rather than proactive.
> 
> When things get bad enough they may have little choice.



I agree.
But again "bad enough" is also subject to interpretation by the Governor and Mayor elected officials at the time. It's very clear each and every Governor from each and every state decides when their state is "bad enough".


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282792472352034822


----------



## glocker

Arguetafamily said:


> I agree.
> But again "bad enough" is also subject to interpretation by the Governor and Mayor elected officials at the time. It's very clear each and every Governor from each and every state decides when their state is "bad enough".


Unfortunately the scientists are screaming that things are bad enough, and the reason we haven't gotten past this first wave is due to some elected officials listening to politicians over scientists. We are ALL affected by the Swiss cheese response of the states that have ignored the science because we do not have hard borders between each. The movement of people from one hotspot into another area creates problems for that area, and so on. Bad enough in FL, AZ, TX and the like was a month ago. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## CastAStone

msdaisy said:


> We are here now and scheduled to leave on 7/20. I do believe that Disney is doing the best that they can. I also believe that it is just to tall of an order to fill. They can put up barriers and they can clean, but they can not control the general public. We have been on a few rides with people who remove their masks. We have witnessed two arguments between CM’s and guests regarding masks. It is definitely not the majority, but it just takes that one positive person to infect you. I would assume if they don’t want to wear a mask at Disney then they don’t want to do what’s right outside of Disney either.
> 
> We are leaving in the morning. Disney Springs is more crowded than I expected. I thought we would be able to go there in the evenings for dinner.
> 
> Also, we have been trying to stay outside and it’s too hot to stay outside with no a/c breaks. So, we are throwing in the towel.
> 
> Good luck to anyone coming. I hope that you and your family can stay safe!  It is a lot of work!!!


If they don’t start to make a spectacular show out of throwing some people out of the parks this will continue. 

Selfie stick usage ended because you got kicked the heck out.

I’d make a 3 strike policy where if a CM sees you violating the policy they scan your MB and give you a paper copy of the guidelines. 3 scans and your entry media is revoked.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Apparently two NBA players have already tested positive at Disney... 
Eta since headline was misleading

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282780045606563843


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Apparently two NBA players have already tested positive at Disney...
> Eta since headline was misleading
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282780045606563843



2 of over 300. And they were quarantined in their rooms 2 days while waiting for their test results. Now they’ll have to be vigilant with testing their teammates that they had contact with on the planes and buses en route to Disney.


----------



## Skippyboo

Are they using the boarding pass system for ROTR today or is it just straight up stand by?


----------



## SaintsManiac

carlye’s video from Mousegear is yikes! It’s how I felt walking into Bucees last month. At least at Disney people have masks on.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> carlye’s video from Mousegear is yikes! It’s how I felt walking into Bucees last month. At least at Disney people have masks on.


Why are they not using virtual queues for the big shops like this? It’s really not that hard


----------



## JacknSally

*The NBA is taking this resort-bubble thing very seriously!*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282774666969518092*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Why are they not using virtual queues for the big shops like this? It’s really not that hard



I believe they said it was still “under capacity” but people were not distancing at all.


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *The NBA is taking this resort-bubble thing very seriously!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282774666969518092*


That almost certainly means he has to eat the quarantine food for 10 days too.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *The NBA is taking this resort-bubble thing very seriously!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282774666969518092*




As long as Matisse Thybulle stays in the bubble. His 2 vlogs so far are grade A content


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I believe they said it was still “under capacity” but people were not distancing at all.



30-40 under if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I believe they said it was still “under capacity” but people were not distancing at all.



Brer’en’s have migrated over to EPCOT


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> That almost certainly means he has to eat the quarantine food for 10 days too.



*I saw that the player who said Gran Destino looked like Motel 6 broke his thumb Sunday  * *My first thought was "does that mean he has to spend more time in his hotel room?"*


----------



## yulilin3

MusicalAstronaut said:


> !000% agree.  I work in public health and I felt very safe at Disney.  People were being much more respectful there than at, say, the grocery store.  Nowhere will be perfect, but I saw the "social distancing squad" at work, and everyone I saw in the standby lines was sticking to the distance markers as best they could.
> 
> 
> So from what you've seen today, will going straight there from rope drop be best for this weekend?  I know it's hard to say, but it seems that with AK the FOP line got shorter throughout the day while this one has gotten longer?


Today was standby.  Starting Wednesday it'll be vq


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *I saw that the player who said Gran Destino looked like Motel 6 broke his thumb Sunday  * *My first thought was "does that mean he has to spend more time in his hotel room?"*



He’s out 6-8 weeks which means he’d be out through the remainder of the “regular season”. Not sure if they can let him leave and then have him come back or if he’d have to stay to be eligible to play in the playoffs


----------



## rockpiece

Eeyore daily said:


> Apparently two NBA players have already tested positive at Disney...
> Eta since headline was misleading
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282780045606563843



Thats not bad at all.


----------



## Raggou

yulilin3 said:


> Today was standby.  Starting Wednesday it'll be vq


what were the virtual que times again? I remember they were opening for specific windows I believe


----------



## SarahC97

Raggou said:


> what were the virtual que times again? I remember they were opening for specific windows I believe


10 am, 1 pm, and 4 pm, I believe.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 509641


So off by 10 yrs, I was using public school math!


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Why are they not using virtual queues for the big shops like this? It’s really not that hard


I think she said they weren't even at the capacity so guess they would us vq when they hit that number.


I guess people were just kinda clumping together in specific areas of the shop


----------



## onatrek

NY State putting more "teeth" behind their quarantine requirement for all arriving from 19 states (which includes Florida).

People will get a $2000 fine + summons if they refuse to provide the info and applies to all arrivals from the current 19 state list and at all airports in the state.



> New York Daily News
> @NYDailyNews
> 
> People arriving at N.Y.’s airports from 19 states where virus cases are rapidly rising will be met by “peace officers.”  *They must provide — destinations — contact info — a guarantee to self-quarantine for 2 weeks * Fines and summonses are in order.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282801996295294977



> “If you leave the airport without providing the information. you will receive a summons immediately,” Cuomo said at a news conference. “If you leave the airport without filling out the information, not only can you have a $2,000 fine, you can then be brought to a hearing and be ordered to complete mandatory quarantine.”


----------



## Mit88

Carlye is heading to MK. The loophole to Park Hopping!!!!! Except it only works because she was at a CM preview at Epcot and had a park reservation at MK, but still, Park Hopping is alive! Except it’s not, technically


----------



## Mit88

onatrek said:


> NY State putting more "teeth" behind their quarantine requirement for all arriving from 19 states (which includes Florida).
> 
> People will get a $2000 fine + summons if they refuse to provide the info and applies to all arrivals from the current 19 state list and at all airports in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282801996295294977



What is defined as a “guarantee”? Why not just hand everyone coming off the plane a house arrest monitor that must be attached to your person and activated within 24 hours or a fine will be issued.


----------



## MegaraWink

My ticket ballooned from a 3-day to a 6-day. I'm starting off with Epcot in the PM. That might be an instant Covid exposure choice. Risky business. 

I have some dining reservations but I don't know about them. (I have dining reservations reservations.) I wish there was a way to order takeout and eat it outside. Does anyone know if the Disney Springs restaurants do takeout or something like Door Dash? Otherwise I don't think I am eating at Disney Springs, and definitely not at the front of my trip.

Also as a solo tripper, I have a bad feeling bar seating is temporarily gone. Anyway know?


----------



## lisa12000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282797588090101760
The Disneyland Paris opening video - from what I’ve seen of CM previews they’ve handled this brilliantly so far


----------



## Mit88

lisa12000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282797588090101760
> The Disneyland Paris opening video - from what I’ve seen of CM previews they’ve handled this brilliantly so far



No masks from the 2 CMs, and one of the CMs using a spit based instrument. Disney is trying to kill people in Paris too.


Did I Twitter complain right?


----------



## wdwrule

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...le-in-quarantine-bubble-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *From the site we don’t name... I will give WDW credit for their cleverness  *
> 
> 
> View attachment 509592



 Someone studied and worked their way up to become an Imagineer, to end up mounting plexiglass on a car booster seat!


----------



## anthony2k7

vinotinto said:


> Someone studied and worked their way up to become an Imagineer, to end up mounting plexiglass on a car booster seat!


It just needs a hidden Mickey or two and it would be perfect!


----------



## vinotinto

Badlands2020 said:


> Rumor mill: I heard from a friend Disney was considering a WDW closure sometime after labor day if things keep getting worse.  Not that they will, but making plans in case they decide to later on.   Won't be a crazy no notice thing, but might be a planned thing unless things start to get better.
> 
> Would make sense to me, finish the summer and maybe announce near or right after the next shareholder meeting?  I would bet after, knowing Disney the announcement would be carefully timed when some other news is out there.    Again no plan to do it, but they are making plans in case thing keep going downhill so they can be prepared on food orders, unemployment is smoother, construction can move forward etc etc.   I do believe it , makes sense to have a backup plan so it's smoother of they do decide to re-shut down again.


Is your friend's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?   

All kidding aside, I'm sure they have a plan for closing if the local government requires their closing. But, all this plexiglass, procedures, sanitizing, mask-requirements, distancing markers, etc., assumes that every single guest has COVID and all of this is to keep Disney open. I won't say it cannot happen. Disney will close again if it thinks that's what they need to do. But, it's a very different Disney now that when they closed in March.


----------



## pepperandchips

MegaraWink said:


> My ticket ballooned from a 3-day to a 6-day. I'm starting off with Epcot in the PM. That might be an instant Covid exposure choice. Risky business.
> 
> I have some dining reservations but I don't know about them. (I have dining reservations reservations.) I wish there was a way to order takeout and eat it outside. Does anyone know if the Disney Springs restaurants do takeout or something like Door Dash? Otherwise I don't think I am eating at Disney Springs, and definitely not at the front of my trip.
> 
> Also as a solo tripper, I have a bad feeling bar seating is temporarily gone. Anyway know?


I can’t remember seeing any seats at any actual bars when we were there. I think they had to be removed to comply with the bar shutdown executive order that came out in early July. 

You have to make the right choices for you but I actually preferred Disney springs for dining because of the number of outdoor dining options, which were also distanced well and never made me feel nervous. We took one look at the one indoor restaurant we’d made a reservation at and noped out pretty fast. 

Most Disney and Disney Springs table service restaurants don’t really do takeaway unless you get it from the bar, which you can’t really do right now with the restrictions. We did a mix of outdoor TS, outdoor QS, heavy snacks in our room, and delivery one night from Flipper’s Pizza.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282725831845056516


Given the 110 degree temperatures, Disney is missing a huge opportunity to put Elsa on a cavalcade with a huge ice cube and a huge fan and just blow cold air!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

From them that shall not be named: WDW will allow face shields in lieu of masks as an ADA accommodation starting tomorrow. You gotta bring your own though.


----------



## vinotinto

LSUmiss said:


> Same here. We arrived about 9:30am. We got on the bus at BRV & were the only ppl on the bus. Walked right on most rides. Left to go back to let DS nap & was the only one on the bus again.
> 
> Arrived at BRV yesterday & went to the pool. Pool wasn’t crowded at all & DS had the whole splash pad to himself. Resort is very quiet & I have seen 100% mask compliance so far. It has been very easy to social distance so far b/c there is no one here. Was very pleased with temp check. I was concerned about heat elevating temp, but they check it right off the bus basically before you really get hot. Bag check was sooo much easier. Just walked it all through metal detectors. Mobile ordering has been wonderful & efficient.  CMs are extra friendly & when you leave they tell you thank you for coming (and really seem sincere).  Saw lots of other families with little kids too so I think a lot of ppl are trying to take advantage of going with these crowds. It had become nearly impossible for little kids before Covid.  *Wearing a mask in the heat is not that bad. It’s already hot so what’s the difference really.* I LOVE not racing around & looking at my phone constantly. So far, it’s the first time in a long while that this actually feels like a vacation!
> 
> And, not surprising I don’t see any “1st time” buttons.  So I think it helps being in the parks with ppl who have been (probably often) & know what they’re doing. I didn’t see any nonsense like I usually do with Karen not understanding the procedure & then getting all huffy.


Yup. July is just hot. Even your uncovered areas are melting. Masks just keep it at that same hotness level.


----------



## Anna_Sh

MegaraWink said:


> My ticket ballooned from a 3-day to a 6-day. I'm starting off with Epcot in the PM. That might be an instant Covid exposure choice. Risky business.
> 
> I have some dining reservations but I don't know about them. (I have dining reservations reservations.) I wish there was a way to order takeout and eat it outside. Does anyone know if the Disney Springs restaurants do takeout or something like Door Dash? Otherwise I don't think I am eating at Disney Springs, and definitely not at the front of my trip.
> 
> Also as a solo tripper, I have a bad feeling bar seating is temporarily gone. Anyway know?


Blaze Pizza and Earl of Sandwich do mobile order togo.  I got togo from both a few weeks ago.  Homecoming and Wolfgang Puck have togo windows; but I think they have limited menus, and I’m not sure if this option is open currently.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065





Yiiiiiikes! That “lead” is about to find out who she was speaking to...


----------



## Brianstl

Eeyore daily said:


> Apparently two NBA players have already tested positive at Disney...
> Eta since headline was misleading
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282780045606563843


That means they arrived with the virus.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Yiiiiiikes! That “lead” is about to find out who she was speaking to...



With so many “important” people in the Disney community that can make or break a reputation, these leads might want to start recognizing faces.


----------



## AmberMV

lisa12000 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282797588090101760
> The Disneyland Paris opening video - from what I’ve seen of CM previews they’ve handled this brilliantly so far


Except masks for kids under 11 not required!


----------



## MaC410

Mit88 said:


> With so many “important” people in the Disney community that can make or break a reputation, these leads might want to start recognizing faces.



Or just do their job correctly.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Yiiiiiikes! That “lead” is about to find out who she was speaking to...



Maybe she did know who she was and didn't like her!    

(I feel like i should clarify this was just a joke)


----------



## only hope

Anyone have a suggestion for the best contact to politely inform WDW that the ap situation is not ok? I found a form at https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/ but it seems to be more for questions.


----------



## Mit88

MaC410 said:


> Or just do their job correctly.



You don’t know they weren’t up until that moment. Who’s to say what Carlye saw is what that lead saw? She should not be spoken to in that manner no matter who she is, but it’s made worse because her words are more powerful than someone like me or you


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065


Yeah, it's super important right now that the narrative on social media be closer to what Demmings is saying instead of what Carlye is saying. It's a tough situation for Disney to be in, but everyone is waching right now to see how they are handling it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

No matter what or who is in that situation it’s inexcusable. Florida is looking really bad right now. Masks MUST be enforced without asking for them to be.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.


Thanks for your thorough reporting, always very helpful and balanced @andyman8 .  You are familiar with Disney being hot in the summer but do you think the mask makes it harder to stay open to close?  We only stayed for 4 hours on Thursday, the heat with the mask was difficult.  But we also had 3 backpacks and 3 25-35lb toddlers that we were lifting for diaper changes every hour too, plus keeping everyone drinking water and getting everyone snacks.

Secondly, since you know some CMs and staff at Disney, there were reports from some people here today who were at the parks and heard that capacity at MK was only 2000 people.  Do you think that's true?  And I know you said the spikes in cases here are probably going to keep capacities lower for a while, do you think Disney can weather it?  When we were there on Thursday we did not go into a gift shop or deal with the QS lines (after hearing of difficulties at CM preview and we have 3 toddlers who aren't great at waiting), but I have bought thousands of dollars of merchandise from ShopDisney online-I can only assume they are really leaning on this to help with lack of traffic inside the theme park gift shops?


----------



## MaC410

SaintsManiac said:


> No matter what or who is in that situation it’s inexcusable. Florida is looking really bad right now. Masks MUST be enforced without asking for them to be.



Yeah the snarky response from the lead just gives off the vibe that this lead in particular doesn't take the mask enforcement seriously. Thankfully though it SEEMS like this isn't the norm and most employees are taking it seriously.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MaC410 said:


> Yeah the snarky response from the lead just gives off the vibe that this lead in particular doesn't take the mask enforcement seriously. Thankfully though it SEEMS like this isn't the norm and most employees are taking it seriously.



And I hope she reports the CM over it. The situation is serious.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

vinotinto said:


> Yeah, it's super important right now that the narrative on social media be closer to what Demmings is saying instead of what Carlye is saying. It's a tough situation for Disney to be in, but everyone is waching right now to see how they are handling it.



This is why I’m glad people like Carlye are there. Hearing from people who have a vested interest in everything being absolutely fine that things are great is not entirely helpful.

I also feel as someone who is “anxious“ about this, she is watching for things others may not be or just don’t care about. She is getting so much crap all over the place from both sides, people who think she shouldn’t have gone for safety reasons and people who think she shouldn’t have gone because she’s negative/scared, but again I’m glad she did.


----------



## TwoMisfits

vinotinto said:


> Is your friend's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm sure they have a plan for closing if the local government requires their closing. But, all this plexiglass, procedures, sanitizing, mask-requirements, distancing markers, etc., assumes that every single guest has COVID and all of this is to keep Disney open. I won't say it cannot happen. Disney will close again if it thinks that's what they need to do. But, it's a very different Disney now that when they closed in March.



I think the rumor is off.  More likely is Disney does what other parks are doing - cutting back hours to single shift needs and closing certain days of the week (for them, it wouldn't even need to be a full closure, but a "park per day" on the weekdays)...Hershey has cut back hours to 11am-7pm, to enable only a single shift per day need (probably due to lowered crowds).  I could see Disney cutting an hour or two off every park to get down to that single shift need if tourists don't (or can't) pick up...


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> You don’t know they weren’t up until that moment. Who’s to say what Carlye saw is what that lead saw? She should not be spoken to in that manner no matter who she is, but it’s made worse because her words are more powerful than someone like me or you





vinotinto said:


> Yeah, it's super important right now that the narrative on social media be closer to what Demmings is saying instead of what Carlye is saying. It's a tough situation for Disney to be in, but everyone is waching right now to see how they are handling it.



And along those lines, I would hope people posting on social media are being honest and not embellishing anything for the purpose of gaining views or getting followers.

Social Media can be a fantastic source of information. But I dislike that we now seem to use social media as a valid news source without any kind of fact checking first. Reason being once misinformation gets out there, its very hard to take back.

And before anyone freaks out I'm not accusing any vloggers in particular of doing this. Just something I've felt for a while. 

Back to Disney speak!


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> What is defined as a “guarantee”? Why not just hand everyone coming off the plane a house arrest monitor that must be attached to your person and activated within 24 hours or a fine will be issued.


We all know it is theater and not enforcement.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Brianstl said:


> Can somebody please start to a go fund me to get Carlye a hazmat suit?


I sympathize honestly.  I think it’s probably not as bad as it seems to her, but she’s uncomfortable and trying to do her job.  It’s all about personal comfort levels at this point.  I personally would feel very comfortable going to EPCOT right now and spending time outside.  That said, in about a month, I’m expected to stand in front of a (hopefully smaller, socially distanced, and mask-wearing) classroom of 20-somethings and teach for more than an hour at a time.  I’m terrified.  Of course, I probably won’t freak out on twitter after each class.


----------



## Eeyore daily

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is why I’m glad people like Carlye are there. Hearing from people who have a vested interest in everything being absolutely fine that things are great is not entirely helpful.
> 
> I also feel as someone who is “anxious“ about this, she is watching for things others may not be or just don’t care about. She is getting so much crap all over the place from both sides, people who think she shouldn’t have gone for safety reasons and people who think she shouldn’t have gone because she’s negative/scared, but again I’m glad she did.


----------



## Criickette

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065



We were at MK all day and did not have this experience. People were actually following the mask rule rather well. We were shocked.


----------



## princesscinderella

It’s been mentioned a couple times today about indoor dining and Disney springs.  Our experience was that the Disney owned restaurants did an excellent job of social distancing the tables.  Ragland road which is not Disney owned left a lot to be desired when we were there and @andyman8 reported a similar situation at the boathouse.  They did a great job at d-lux burger, but it was not crowded when we were there in the afternoon, but they had it well organized.  Unfortunately Disney probably can’t micromanage how the other tenants of DS run their businesses, which is why if you have concerns about crowds I’d stay away from DS, especially in the evening.  I wouldn’t hesitate to eat at the resort restaurants or in the park.


----------



## mshanson3121

Brianstl said:


> That means they arrived with the virus.



Not necessarily. While the average is 5 days, the incubation time can be as little as 24 hours.


----------



## MegaraWink

Thank you so much for the information about restaurants, everyone! Restaurants are a big reason I love DW, so it's great having this information ahead of time.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065


Again we were told CMs would be empowered to enforce the mandate. Wonder if they’re already burned out from saying it 100x a day.

Didn’t we hear at some point that taking your mask off for a quick picture was allowed? Not saying I agree with that but swear it was somewhat confirmed.


----------



## Brianstl

mshanson3121 said:


> Not necessarily. While the average is 5 days, the incubation time can be as little as 24 hours.


These are from their arrival test.  These two players arrived with the virus.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Again we were told CMs would be empowered to enforce the mandate. Wonder if they’re already burned out from saying it 100x a day.
> 
> Didn’t we hear at some point that taking your mask off for a quick picture was allowed? Not saying I agree with that but swear it was somewhat confirmed.



But today they came out saying that if you don’t have one on in your ride photo they won’t release the photo to you. So which is it?


----------



## dreamit

Criickette said:


> We were at MK all day and did not have this experience. People were actually following the mask rule rather well. We were shocked.


We just left MK after being back for the last three hours this evening. I, too, did not see any of this. We hung around in the hub and on Main Street until 7:30 and stopped for several Photo Pass photos. Everyone we saw was distancing and wearing masks.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> My brother and I went on Tower of Terror 26 times in one day 4 or 5 years ago. I’m thinking that record might be broken


I once went on Buzz 9 times in a row. Only stopped due to hand cramps  I plan to break that record this trip. GALACTIC HERO FOREVERRRRR


vinotinto said:


> Someone studied and worked their way up to become an Imagineer, to end up mounting plexiglass on a car booster seat!


Honestly, that is pretty genius though! However, I would have loved to be in the meeting to watch people's faces when that idea got thrown out. "okay guys hear me out... what if....." 


vinotinto said:


> Is your friend's name Sven/Finn/Flynn?
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm sure they have a plan for closing if the local government requires their closing. But, all this plexiglass, procedures, sanitizing, mask-requirements, distancing markers, etc., assumes that every single guest has COVID and all of this is to keep Disney open. I won't say it cannot happen. Disney will close again if it thinks that's what they need to do. But, it's a very different Disney now that when they closed in March.


I agree that Disney has a plan. It would be silly and irresponsible for Disney to not have a plan in the event that the parks are required to close.  It is IMO unlikely, but not out of the realm of possibility. I'm sure there is a detailed plan for this case (probably with a really cool codename) that hopefully, we will never get to see.


MaC410 said:


> Yeah the snarky response from the lead just gives off the vibe that this lead in particular doesn't take the mask enforcement seriously. Thankfully though it SEEMS like this isn't the norm and most employees are taking it seriously.


Sounds like a cranky, hot, overtired CM caught at a bad moment. Also, who is to say the CM even saw what Carlye saw, or what it looked like from her angle. The amount of power some of these vlogger people have taken on does not sit well with me, but I'm probably in the minority on that. I appreciate the information greatly, but it almost seems power trippy to me at times now. Just look at what resulted from Carlye's picture/video from the guest relations debacle the other day, the interiors of MK were nothing like what was posted but a dozen+ websites picked it up and suddenly she was on CNN? I'm looking forward to when the parks being open is older news to the media and people can just go enjoy themselves without appearing on 832 livestreams and coming home to nightly news reports.

That said, it was definitely an inappropriate response from the CM, but we never get to hear from the CM side of things in these cases, only the vloggers... which isn't entirely fair


----------



## wareagle57

hereforthechurros said:


> Again we were told CMs would be empowered to enforce the mandate. Wonder if they’re already burned out from saying it 100x a day.
> 
> Didn’t we hear at some point that taking your mask off for a quick picture was allowed? Not saying I agree with that but swear it was somewhat confirmed.



I never saw it said about here. I did see/hear it was officially allowed on opening day for Shanghai and assumed it would be the case here. No idea if that rule was kept by Shanghai though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> But today they came out saying that if you don’t have one on in your ride photo they won’t release the photo to you. So which is it?


That’s why I’m asking.


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> Again we were told CMs would be empowered to enforce the mandate. Wonder if they’re already burned out from saying it 100x a day.
> 
> Didn’t we hear at some point that taking your mask off for a quick picture was allowed? Not saying I agree with that but swear it was somewhat confirmed.


*
I understood it to be you taking off your mask for a quick selfie or someone in your party to snap a photo of you is fine, but Disney themselves wouldn’t take photos of you without masks, nor will they use your phone to take a photo of you. I may have misunderstood it, though.*


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I once went on Buzz 9 times in a row. Only stopped due to hand cramps  I plan to break that record this trip. GALACTIC HERO FOREVERRRRR
> 
> Honestly, that is pretty genius though! However, I would have loved to be in the meeting to watch people's faces when that idea got thrown out. "okay guys hear me out... what if....."
> 
> I agree that Disney has a plan. It would be silly and irresponsible for Disney to not have a plan in the event that the parks are required to close.  It is IMO unlikely, but not out of the realm of possibility. I'm sure there is a detailed plan for this case (probably with a really cool codename) that hopefully, we will never get to see.
> 
> Sounds like a cranky, hot, overtired CM caught at a bad moment. Also, who is to say the CM even saw what Carlye saw, or what it looked like from her angle. The amount of power some of these vlogger people have taken on does not sit well with me, but I'm probably in the minority on that. I appreciate the information greatly, but it almost seems power trippy to me at times now. Just look at what resulted from Carlye's picture/video from the guest relations debacle the other day, the interiors of MK were nothing like what was posted but a dozen+ websites picked it up and suddenly she was on CNN? I'm looking forward to when the parks being open is older news to the media and people can just go enjoy themselves without appearing on 832 livestreams and coming home to nightly news reports.
> 
> That said, it was definitely an inappropriate response from the CM, but we never get to hear from the CM side of things in these cases, only the vloggers... which isn't entirely fair



She’s a journalist, not a vlogger. And I give her high praise for raising the alarm if it resulted in Disney putting markers out to prevent future crowding in that space.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Brianstl said:


> After the MK tweet from Saturday and wearing three masks at the same time, I think it is clear that Carlye isn’t the best judge of how things are actually going.  This isn’t to say that Disney has been perfect.  Far from it.  Letting sick people back into the parks is inexcusable, they need to start punishing those taking off mask on rides and it sounds like they have some big issues at DS.  That said, it is obvious Carlye’s own issues are making it impossible to objectively judge what is actually going on.



Exactly. I think this is going to be true with everyone, we are each coming into the parks with our own levels of bias, concern, and different anxieties, which is why it is so important to look at multiple sources and not just take one as gospel. The lens that each person is viewing the experience through is really going to impact their overall assessment of how "well things are going" at Disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> But today they came out saying that if you don’t have one on in your ride photo they won’t release the photo to you. So which is it?


we were told if you or someone in your party took a picture it was ok to unmask if you were outside.  Photopass will not.  I would guess the ride photo goes along with that.  They don't want any official Disney picture to not have a mask )I would guess).


----------



## apinknightmare

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is why I’m glad people like Carlye are there. Hearing from people who have a vested interest in everything being absolutely fine that things are great is not entirely helpful.
> 
> I also feel as someone who is “anxious“ about this, she is watching for things others may not be or just don’t care about. She is getting so much crap all over the place from both sides, people who think she shouldn’t have gone for safety reasons and people who think she shouldn’t have gone because she’s negative/scared, but again I’m glad she did.



Agreed. People are gonna be checking out a lot of this commentary to determine whether or not they want to follow through with their plans and I think it's good for those with anxiety about the situation seeing content from someone who's probably paying extra attention to compliance. Even though realistically you should expect there to be some non-compliance, if you hear nothing but people saying that they saw fully-compliant guests the whole time, someone who is reassured by that and expects that might have some issues when they go and find out that's not the case.

She'll probably wind up helping some people determine that they're not really ready to make the trip.


----------



## yulilin3

just got back home, my plan to stay park opening to closing got thwarted by the unbearable heat.
All this might already be known, here's my quick report
Arrived to the parking lot being closed, they started letting cars through the toll around 9:25, in waves, I parked around 9:35. Temp check and bag check same as MK.
Entered the park and went straihght to MMRR while everyone headed to RotR. You have to understand these are CM that have been blocked out from DHS since RotR opened so for many this was their one and only chance for a while.
MMRR was a walk on, went to TSLand, SDD and AS2 walk ons, into SWGE from that back entrance, MFSR was a walk on
The 3 cavalcades are cute and seem to come every 30 min with a midday break, like from 12:30 to 2pm there were none
Photopass was very slim, they came out later in the day but not in full force, I'm assuming on Wed it'll be a different story
DD was alive and well and very popular, Savi was only selling legacy lightsabers, the experience is not available cause of the actors conflicts with WDW
Build a lightsaber at Tatooine Traders was open
Mobile Order was fast and efficient at Backlot Express but I ate around noon. It does close early, so make sure to check restaurant times for later in the day
And here comes something that I never thought I would write, ever. DHS was sad, the CM just didn't seem as happy and excited and pumped as the MK ones, even during previews. I hope that this changes for Wednesdays, they all seem to be going through the motions and not very excited. Lots of closed stores which doesn't help either. IDK I hope Wednesday I come back with a different experience. Crowd levels were non existent everywhere except around RotR
And yes you can use cash or any other forms of payment f you wish they are just really pushing Mobile Ordering through MDE
Mask compliance was surprisingly almost at 100% through out the day, seriously I was impressed, social distancing also great except around RotR


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Since compliance and enforcement looks to be for the most part pretty good, I think a lot of people are going to come away being able to say that everyone/near everyone they saw was wearing their mask properly, distancing, etc. 

Nothing is perfect though, and I think that is the point that needs to be driven home. Especially to counter all the people who swear it’s the safest place to be and by doing that encourages people to travel there. That is my take away from what people like Carlye are reporting (vs a DFB situation with the 7DMT line). I really feel for her and the way she’s getting torn apart. I also think much of her precautions are being taken because she is aware of the risk she herself brings to others, given that she travelled on a plane to get there, which makes it all the more crappy to mock.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> just got back home, my plan to stay park opening to closing got thwarted by the unbearable heat.
> All this might already be known, here's my quick report
> Arrived to the parking lot being closed, they started letting cars through the toll around 9:25, in waves, I parked around 9:35. Temp check and bag check same as MK.
> Entered the park and went straihght to MMRR while everyone headed to RotR. You have to understand these are CM that have been blocked out from DHS since RotR opened so for many this was their one and only chance for a while.
> MMRR was a walk on, went to TSLand, SDD and AS2 walk ons, into SWGE from that back entrance, MFSR was a walk on
> The 3 cavalcades are cute and seem to come every 30 min with a midday break, like from 12:30 to 2pm there were none
> Photopass was very slim, they came out later in the day but not in full force, I'm assuming on Wed it'll be a different story
> DD was alive and well and very popular, Savi was only selling legacy lightsabers, the experience is not available cause of the actors conflicts with WDW
> Build a lightsaber at Tatooine Traders was open
> Mobile Order was fast and efficient at Backlot Express but I ate around noon. It does close early, so make sure to check restaurant times for later in the day
> And here comes something that I never thought I would write, ever. DHS was sad, the CM just didn't seem as happy and excited and pumped as the MK ones, even during previews. I hope that this changes for Wednesdays, they all seem to be going through the motions and not very excited. Lots of closed stores which doesn't help either. IDK I hope Wednesday I come back with a different experience. Crowd levels were non existent everywhere except around RotR
> And yes you can use cash or any other forms of payment f you wish they are just really pushing Mobile Ordering through MDE
> Mask compliance was surprisingly almost at 100% through out the day, seriously I was impressed, social distancing also great except around RotR





Thanks!!!

I wonder if CMs are starting to feel defeated from the beating they and WDW are getting in the press.
It can't feel good to read.

Maybe when they see the excited guests, they will feel better!!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I wonder if CMs are starting to feel defeated from the beating they and WDW are getting in the press.
> It can't feel good to read.
> 
> Maybe when they see the excited guests, they will feel better!!


there was also a crazy amount of CM just standing everywhere, they might be missing their attractions and actual work since some have been transfered


----------



## vinotinto

SaintsManiac said:


> But today they came out saying that if you don’t have one on in your ride photo they won’t release the photo to you. So which is it?


My understanding is that masks are required at all times, except when eating or swimming. That includes when taking pictures. How Disney is enforcing this is that photos during the rides and from Photopass require a mask or they won’t be included in your account. Now, if someone takes off their mask and takes their own picture, that’s on them not on Disney.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Farro said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I wonder if CMs are starting to feel defeated from the beating they and WDW are getting in the press.
> It can't feel good to read.
> 
> Maybe when they see the excited guests, they will feel better!!



100% true. The repeated posts, media coverage, click bate articles, prefers negative stories. 

I don't understand why people don't get your exact point. What about all the CM who WANT to be there and feel like they are getting beaten down on a daily basis being told how bad they are doing?? It's not right.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Imagine if we had to wait for Disney themselves to release all bits of information (especially during March to July 2020) and didn’t have the lowly “twitter bloggers” to give us what they could with the news that we were all waiting for.

Imagine if we had to rely on Disney’s own phone CM’s, or often incorrect website to gather information about our trips. Instead of being able to turn to one of the many unofficial sources for Disney info online.

The way this is going feels gross.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> there was also a crazy amount of CM just standing everywhere, they might be missing their attractions and actual work since some have been transfered


I feel for them. I imagine with the transfers many aren't with their usual work friends, new assignments, new locations, new regulations, there is just so much change. Add the stress of well, the world the right now, to everything, and yeah that is a lot!


----------



## TwoMisfits

yulilin3 said:


> there was also a crazy amount of CM just standing everywhere, they might be missing their attractions and actual work since some have been transfered



They might also have been low energy b/c it was hot...brutal heat can make anyone miserable, especially on an 8 hour outdoor shift...


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I feel for them. I imagine with the transfers many aren't with their usual work friends, new assignments, new locations, new regulations, there is just so much change. Add the stress of well, the world the right now, to everything, and yeah that is a lot!


Plus the added stress of seeing all the bad media attention that they could get if they are that CM in the wrong place at the wrong time, hearing from media that they are "supposed" to enforce things but knowing that really a guest has the very real potential to get them fired.  That is a stress I do not envy, and honestly anyone visiting needs to make sure to be extra extra kind and thankful that these CMs are risking their own health for OUR enjoyment, AND the risk they have of losing their jobs at an irate guest reporting them.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Imagine if we had to wait for Disney themselves to release all bits of information (especially during March to July 2020) and didn’t have the lowly “twitter bloggers” to give us what they could with the news that we were all waiting for.
> 
> Imagine if we had to rely on Disney’s own phone CM’s, or often incorrect website to gather information about our trips. Instead of being able to turn to one of the many unofficial sources for Disney info online.
> 
> The way this is going feels gross.



I was just giving thought to possible reasons CMs didn't seem as enthused at DHS today. It's valid, WDW is getting bad press and I'm talking national news, not social media. I would read it and feel bad. Not saying things shouldn't be reported.  If people reading my post want to put their own spin on that, I can't help it.

Didn't say people shouldn't be reporting on experiences, good and bad. Didn't say only Disney should release sugary-sweet information.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I feel for them. I imagine with the transfers many aren't with their usual work friends, new assignments, new locations, new regulations, there is just so much change. Add the stress of well, the world the right now, to everything, and yeah that is a lot!





TwoMisfits said:


> They might also have been low energy b/c it was hot...brutal heat can make anyone miserable, especially on an 8 hour outdoor shift...


All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book


----------



## MaC410

Unless you are accusing and have proof of these people of lying, the people sharing negative experiences should be listened to just as much as the people giving positive experience. You can't just pick and choose who has the "correct" account of how things are going based on how much positivity they have. I'm loving watching all the vlogs and live streams and how positive people have been. I'm also appreciating hearing about the bad and hope Disney listens to those people as well.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Plus the added stress of seeing all the bad media attention that they could get if they are that CM in the wrong place at the wrong time, hearing from media that they are "supposed" to enforce things but knowing that really a guest has the very real potential to get them fired.  That is a stress I do not envy, and honestly anyone visiting needs to make sure to be extra extra kind and thankful that these CMs are risking their own health for OUR enjoyment, AND the risk they have of losing their jobs at an irate guest reporting them.


Absolutely. Also, the parks crawling with media and "Big Disney" people has got to have them feeling a bit like they are under a microscope... that isn't fun for anyone. Even when you are doing your honest best to follow all rules and regulations at your job, nobody likes being watched like that.


----------



## osufeth24

Arguetafamily said:


> 100% true. The repeated posts, media coverage, click bate articles, prefers negative stories.
> 
> I don't understand why people don't get your exact point. What about all the CM who WANT to be there and feel like they are getting beaten down on a daily basis being told how bad they are doing?? It's not right.



I can relate to this a bit.  I work in Orlando, I work at a front desk guest relations type job.  But it does wear down on you when 1) dealing with guests to put on masks, explain why we have certain protocols in place etc. 2) Dealing with people who call who are mad at you for even being open 3)Dealing with people on forums (this and many others included), who just want to shut everything down without understanding economics .  If FL shutdowns again, i'm screwed.  I'll probably have to move back home 6 hours away and live with my parents.  I barely made it through the previous shutdown.  This has been very exhausting for my mental health.  

I've come to the point, I don't care what happens to the parks, I don't care if any sports are played this year, I just want to be able to go to my job, earn my paycheck, and make a living.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book



One of my favorite memories from quite a few years ago was when we were walking through Epcot at rope-drop and all the CMs we saw had giant Mickey hands on waving to everyone that walked by! 

It was the greatest!!!


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book



I'm an introvert by nature, so anytime a CM had always waved or said something, i've kind of just smiled, nodded and kept going.  But going to MK and AK, I have been a lot more engaging with them, trying to brighten up their day if just for a second


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book




I love the CMs. If I see one from where I am from I stop and chat. If I recognize one I tell them I do. I thank them profusely. I've had one truly unpleasant CM experience and it almost ruined the entire day. When it's bad, it's bad.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

inlalaland said:


> So everyone has no issue following Carlye throughout the entire closure, waiting on bated breath for her updates, etc. but now that she’s there in the park giving real and honest updates she’s “too negative” and “doesn’t even like Disney”. Her coverage is valid and it’s really unfair to throw it out because it doesn’t match exactly what others are saying. Even more unfair that she seems to be taking additional hits because of the implication that she has anxiety (no clue if she does or not). Agree with a couple previous posters, this feels gross.



This is exactly what I was trying to say, totally agree!

We used these people heavily during the closure because Disney gave us basically NOTHING, and now all of a sudden their jobs aren’t real or worthy of any respect.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wasn’t responding to you or talking about DHS at all? I feel bad that every single time Carlye is brought up she gets mocked and belittled.
> 
> People are basically accusing her of lying and embellishing and it’s ridiculous. Common sense tells us there’s going to be less than perfect moments in the parks and they still exist whether or not every single person can confirm them.



Oh okay, I thought you meant my post.

I don't think the person you are talking about is lying or embellishing. I think she's reporting on her experience. The only issue I see is that while what she's experiencing may be upsetting to her in light of what I read here is her having anxiety, other sources take her stuff and run with it, and report it out of context.

Obviously she can't help that and should absolutely keep reporting what she is feeling about everything.

But again, this is why the news is just so bizarre to me lately. It's like I don't know who to listen to anymore. From reading here I knew what her posts meant and why she posted them. But if I hadn't read here, I would have just looked at a news-site who used her post to say WDW NON-COMPLIANCE!!! - and not known the truth behind it. 

I just worry about how many people read just the headlines, or Facebook or whatever and take everything as gospel. About everything, not just Disney.


----------



## Arguetafamily

SaintsManiac said:


> Some people in here seem to enjoy mocking anyone who takes the pandemic seriously. It's so funny to me since I've seen plenty of people on the DIS criticizing people like Tim Tracker for being "too positive." I gave up trying to make sense of it.



What about just. be kind.


----------



## MrsSmith07

yulilin3 said:


> All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book



That was one of my fav things about watching your stream. Not just that you engaged cast members, but that you were so happy doing it. Made me smile.


----------



## KBoopaloo

apinknightmare said:


> I was gonna say - all the Disney social media influencers rely on staying in Disney's good graces for continued access. Their rosy opinions on the situation should be taken with a grain of salt too, since theoretically their positive opinion could be agenda-based as well. Since we all know that there are bound to be some bad seeds, IDK why Carlye pointing out non-compliant guests is a big deal since in that same thread she also said that most of the day people were great about it.


Most of the YouTube vloggers also just lived through nearly 4 months of very little available content to attract views. I have 2 or 3 vloggers that I watch regularly and I barely watched them at all while everything was shut down. I watched a few Universal and Disney Springs vlogs when they reopened and then they got boring and repetitive so I stopped. When I wanted a Disney fix I would go back and watch old vlogs I had not seen from vloggers I like (shout out to a claireytale and her CRP vlogs from 2017 or 2018!) I am sure I am not the only one.  It is in their best interests for the parks to stay open so they can keep having new content so I think a lot of their positivity should also been looked at through that lens just like Carlye’s criticisms should be looked at not as the be all end all but as part of a larger story.


----------



## Mit88

Why can’t Disney have had issues this week(end) without those reports being called into question? Even when there was no pandemic there were no real rainbow and butterfly filled days at Disney. Things happen. If you believed everything was going to be perfect this first week then I expect to see video on you joining Joy in the grass at EPCOT tripping on magical mushrooms.

I would MUCH rather have seen someone report on things that NEED to be fixed than have them left unseen or ignored and those problems building up because they’ve been ignored and not brought to the attention of Disney and causing much worse issues.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Arguetafamily said:


> What about just. be kind.




You're preaching to the choir. I would not mock anyone, ever, for being cautious during a pandemic.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065


I left MK at 6:45pm & didn’t see this at all. Every single person I saw was wearing a mask. We were in fantasyland, Main Street, & then on the boat back to BRV. She seems to be incredibly unlucky.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> I left MK at 6:45pm & didn’t see this at all. Every single person I saw was wearing a mask. We were in fantasyland, Main Street, & then on the boat back to BRV. She seems to be incredibly unlucky.


How did it go for you today?  I know you said you left for the afternoon and then went back.  You didn't encounter any issues?


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Why can’t Disney have had issues this week(end) without those reports being called into question? Even when there was no pandemic there were no real rainbow and butterfly filled days at Disney. Things happen. If you believed everything was going to be perfect this first week then I expect to see video on you joining Joy in the grass at EPCOT tripping on magical mushrooms.
> 
> I would MUCH rather have seen someone report on things that NEED to be fixed than have them left unseen or ignored and those problems building up because they’ve been ignored and not brought to the attention of Disney and causing much worse issues.



*Remember when that jungle cruise boat sank? You never hear about the carpets of Aladdin sinking. JUST SAYIN’.*


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Why can’t Disney have had issues this week(end) without those reports being called into question? Even when there was no pandemic there were no real rainbow and butterfly filled days at Disney. Things happen. If you believed everything was going to be perfect this first week then I expect to see video on you joining Joy in the grass at EPCOT tripping on magical mushrooms.
> 
> I would MUCH rather have seen someone report on things that NEED to be fixed than have them left unseen or ignored and those problems building up because they’ve been ignored and not brought to the attention of Disney and causing much worse issues.


Not all negative reports are being criticized.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Sorry I made you feel the need to write this post, but I think you misunderstood what I meant.
> 
> When I said "excellent", I meant the firsthand reports we're getting almost real-time, was excellent...as in great to read (good or bad), fun to see updates, etc.


I misinterpreted your original post. My apologies. Rest assured that novel would have come out either way, though!



AmberMV said:


> Thanks for your thorough reporting, always very helpful and balanced @andyman8 .  You are familiar with Disney being hot in the summer but do you think the mask makes it harder to stay open to close?  We only stayed for 4 hours on Thursday, the heat with the mask was difficult.  But we also had 3 backpacks and 3 25-35lb toddlers that we were lifting for diaper changes every hour too, plus keeping everyone drinking water and getting everyone snacks.


Even without a mask, staying open to close on a hot summer day would be hard. Throw in a mask and it's even more difficult. As cute as the Disney masks are, I'm not sure they're very Florida summer-friendly; anyone who is coming over the next few months should research which masks would work best in the heat. I guess staying-open-to-close also depends on your attitude/comfort level toward indoor spaces at the moment. If you're okay having lunch indoors, popping into HoP, or It's Tough to be a Bug, then that might make it more feasible. If it works with your family's needs, you might also consider a breathable drawstring bag instead of a backpack; I've found those to deplete less energy from me in the heat. Of course, there's also the Relaxation Stations. I didn't visit one, but I scoped them all out throughout the day. Of all of the spots, I found Tomorrowland Terrace (surprisingly enough) to consistently be the least busy. I still think MK is more manageable with the mask than DAK. I'd really strongly encourage anyone visiting DAK to either incorporate a pool break or just visit for a few hours. I was over the heat after only a few hours.

As I said, I'm not going to lie: I really don't think a full day is necessary right now, at least with MK and DAK. The situation with DHS and Rise remains to be seen, but if the VQ works anything like it did earlier this year, showing up early won't matter as much as having a phone with a strong signal. You'll have several opportunities throughout the day to join the VQ. I always find the heat is more tolerable for me when I'm well-rested, so I'd really advise later arrivals right now too. But I agree that the masks enhance already uncomfortable heat. While I firmly believe they're vitally important right now (and that Disney should be enforcing the rules), I long for the day when I can walk mask-free through MK and see everyone's smiles.



AmberMV said:


> Secondly, since you know some CMs and staff at Disney, there were reports from some people here today who were at the parks and heard that capacity at MK was only 2000 people.  Do you think that's true?  And I know you said the spikes in cases here are probably going to keep capacities lower for a while, do you think Disney can weather it?  When we were there on Thursday we did not go into a gift shop or deal with the QS lines (after hearing of difficulties at CM preview and we have 3 toddlers who aren't great at waiting), but I have bought thousands of dollars of merchandise from ShopDisney online-I can only assume they are really leaning on this to help with lack of traffic inside the theme park gift shops?


Are we talking about capacity or attendance? I believe MK capacity hovers just below 90k during "normal" times. If they were capping attendance at 2,000 guests, they would be operating at roughly 2.5% of max capacity versus the average day being usually about 55%ish. I don't think they're doing that. My understanding is that they're capping attendance right now just below 20% of max capacity (that maximum includes all shows, restaurants, and shops that aren't open though). But their two open parks have yet to reach "capacity" for any day so far, which of course means fewer Guests are coming than Disney is allowing. I couldn't tell you what the exact attendance was for today; Disney keeps that info very close to the vest. Most CMs (though not all) are given attendance projections, but Disney doesn't even generally tell CMs how many guests actually visited their park that day. The most Disney will tell them is how many Guests visited their attraction during a particular hour sometimes, but I can't imagine they're even doing that right now since that's usually done to encourage efficiency.

In terms of the sustainability of this new model for the parks, it's about making a "positive contribution" (to quote Bob Chapek), not necessarily a profit. Given how early on we are in this reopening, it's anyone's guess if things are going as TWDC expected attendance-wise. Disney does have an interesting fail-safe though: APs. Currently, the next day an APholder can visit a WDW park is August 3 and congrats the decision of which park you're going to has been made for you: Epcot. If Disney doesn't open up more availability for APholders, that would indicate to me that they are at least somewhat comfortable with where they are at attendance-wise. If they did open up more availability, I can promise more reservations would be filled.

Mind you, Disney is certainly not "out of the woods" with the parks reopening. They are still climbing their way out of this, and I don't think they'll fully be on the other side until the second half of next year at the earliest. As has been discussed here, this is why the NBA is so important for Disney and WDW in particular.


princesscinderella said:


> It’s been mentioned a couple times today about indoor dining and Disney springs.  Our experience was that the Disney owned restaurants did an excellent job of social distancing the tables.  Ragland road which is not Disney owned left a lot to be desired when we were there and @andyman8 reported a similar situation at the boathouse.  They did a great job at d-lux burger, but it was not crowded when we were there in the afternoon, but they had it well organized.  Unfortunately Disney probably can’t micromanage how the other tenants of DS run their businesses, which is why if you have concerns about crowds I’d stay away from DS, especially in the evening.  I wouldn’t hesitate to eat at the resort restaurants or in the park.


I concur. Kona was great with social-distancing. The Boathouse was not so great. They said they were operating at 75% capacity, which still seems high to me. Now, to be fair, what *may* have happened is that some severe thunderstorms rolled in and rendered their outdoor tables unusable for the time being so they had to relocate any reservations that had been assigned outdoor tables back inside. But it did fit into a larger theme of DS being an uncomfortable experience. Regarding other DS restaurants, I think it will just come down to people experiencing these places and reporting back what happened. That also brings up an important caveat for all those making plans for outdoor dining. If you're traveling in the next few months, there is a chance that an afternoon/evening thunderstorm will roll through and nullify your request to eat outside, so as a precaution, a backup plan is a good idea if you don't wasn't to eat inside.

Finally, regarding Caryle's tweet. It's disappointing people can't comply with simple rules, but as they saying goes, "This is why we can't have nice things." I always try to be empathetic to the CMs (they're all doing an awesome job and Disney doesn't realize how lucky it is to have a workforce so dedicated), but the response from the Leader isn't acceptable. I do hold Leaders to a higher standard than most CMs, and while I do still try to give most the benefit of the doubt, I am more comfortable being critical, given the perks and benefits they enjoy that hourly CMs do not. As a Guest Experience Manager, your job is to lead by example first and foremost; that's why Disney calls you a leader. A snarky response like that does not demonstrate strong leadership in my opinion.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsSmith07 said:


> That was one of my fav things about watching your stream. Not just that you engaged cast members, but that you were so happy doing it. Made me smile.


thank you! Having family and friends that work there gives you a different perspective but also, it's just common courtesy. I am exhausted guys, tomorrow at 8am from AK, first time heading in there for me so I am excited, going to bed right now, see you all tomorrow Nahtazu


----------



## Farro

@andyman8   No problem!


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> How did it go for you today?  I know you said you left for the afternoon and then went back.  You didn't encounter any issues?


It was even less crowded when we went back. We walked on everything again. I have never walked on PP even during parties & after hours events.  Longest wait all day was for boat back to BRV. It was a fantastic day. I am so glad we decided to still come!


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> People have been dreaming of empty parks and popular attractions being walk ons since the 90s, and now we’re getting it and people still arent satisfied. Yes, it could be a better situation where, you know, theres no inherent risk of a deadly virus to enjoying the empty parks, but they’re open, and empty for those that can, or want to enjoy it.


I am satisfied for sure!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> I am satisfied for sure!



I can’t wait until its my turn! “Soon”


----------



## maciemouse

Farro said:


> Man, I think everyone on all sides are taking this waaaaaaaay too personally.
> 
> Let's all go outside, sit in the grass and drink wine.


I will get to do that next week at Riviera!!!  Can’t wait!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

LSUmiss said:


> It was even less crowded when we went back. We walked on everything again. I have never walked on PP even during parties & after hours events.  Longest wait all day was for boat back to BRV. It was a fantastic day. I am so glad we decided to still come!


I’m very happy for you and your family.  I’m glad you’re having a great time!!


----------



## OKWFan88

Did MK today from 11am to 4pm and it was HOT!!!   First off great to be back at Disney. Saw about 95% mask compliance. Never saw anyone with it completely off but did see noses exposed. Saw a ton of people getting their pictures taken and they all had masks on in the pics. If we were thirsty we would move to a area with no people and drink from the water bottle. Social distancing was pretty good overall. Crowds super low and basically a walk on to most rides. Didn’t do splash but appears that was the longest wait. The mask was uncomfortable but as the day went on you kind of forget that it’s on or at least get used to it. We used the disposable medical ones and those by far were the best to wear in the heat vs some cotton ones we had with us. We drove to MK and no tram in parking lot but there were hardly any cars parked so we were super close to the walkway to the TTC. Got temp taken and walked thru security with our small bag. No one looked in it just went thru the metal detector. Monorail was quick and we had our own car to sit. Biggest advice is stay hydrated. Drink some water every 10-15 minutes and take breaks. Walk slow and take it all in. You don’t need to rush with such low crowds. I liked the castle much more in person. Be nice to the CM’s as the ones in MK are really trying from what I saw and appear to be really happy to be back at work. The confectionary didn't have cake pops as they have a limited selection of things they are offering... hoping when I go to Disney Springs I can find some cake pops...also didn’t see any huge Mickey Rice Krispies treats.  But I did find a Mickey pretzel and ate that in a quiet corner away from people. Pure joy. There are tons of hand disinfectant stations by each ride and none were out that we noticed. Overall a great day and looking forward to AK tomorrow. FOP over and over hopefully.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I feel for them. I imagine with the transfers many aren't with their usual work friends, new assignments, new locations, new regulations, there is just so much change. Add the stress of well, the world the right now, to everything, and yeah that is a lot!


                                                                                                                     and they are in the same brutal heat as the guests and based on my small park they will not have the relax zones. they are required in our staff center ie break area


----------



## Tiggr88

To be fair to her, if you go through her tweets, you'll find the following. Looks like she thinks the compliance has been good overall.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282820299449348096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282844856121995270


----------



## Mit88

This might help a little. 

ETA: Had to edit one of the bad words


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tiggr88 said:


> To be fair to her, if you go through her tweets, you'll find the following. Looks like she thinks the compliance has been good overall.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282820299449348096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282844856121995270



Yep and in that thread she says she omitted part of the story because she knows CMs are having a rough time.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> thank you! Having family and friends that work there gives you a different perspective but also, it's just common courtesy. I am exhausted guys, tomorrow at 8am from AK, first time heading in there for me so I am excited, going to bed right now, see you all tomorrow Nahtazu


take care of your self


----------



## MrsSmith07

maciemouse said:


> I will get to do that next week at Riviera!!!  Can’t wait!



Same! We’ll check in at Riviera Saturday.


----------



## MrsSmith07

I’m kinda curious to see if my group gets a public shaming photo somewhere for crowding an entrance to a ride. We’re a group of 9, so it could happen, lol


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Have your tried it swirled with vanilla?  That was how I liked it best



I mean, I’m always up for trying it when I’m there, and I’ll try it with vanilla when I go next time, but its not something I obsess over like some people. I never understood the appeal to the level of the hype it gets lol. Ill never run to Adventureland when I get to MK for a dole whip, but sometimes if we get to the hub early for HEA or Wishes, I’d go over and grab a dole whip while we wait.


----------



## princesscinderella

Here was a well written main stream media report.
https://apple.news/AAIdYug1NQ9Cpv34GtQ4qIQ


----------



## bridgetbriarrose

LSUmiss said:


> I left MK at 6:45pm & didn’t see this at all. Every single person I saw was wearing a mask. We were in fantasyland, Main Street, & then on the boat back to BRV. She seems to be incredibly unlucky.


Random sidenote, did you find the boats busy or with long waits from BRV? Staying at CCV later on and was wondering!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> I left MK at 6:45pm & didn’t see this at all. Every single person I saw was wearing a mask. We were in fantasyland, Main Street, & then on the boat back to BRV. She seems to be incredibly unlucky.



Or maybe you were incredibly lucky!

She has said over and over (and on CNN) that overall mask compliance has been great. She noticed an issue tonight. It’s possible you weren’t in the same place at the same time ... you left MK at 6:45 and she said she was back in Frontierland, then ordered her Dole Whip in Adventureland at 7 (she was happy to get it just in time before close.) Then she presumably left down Main Street after 7 to leave.

If you left the park at 6:45, you were nowhere near where she was.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

As far as doubting photopass taking a picture that isn’t allowed, I have had Disney flag and not allow us to have a picture that the CM actually posed us in herself.

CMs are people, people aren’t perfect, that should be super easy to believe if you’ve ever been a person or been around people.


----------



## dreamit

Over the bubble wall walking from second to first floor at GF.  After eating at Gasparilla we walked back up the stairs and I think I missed looking out this same window and instead thought I was looking for the one at the top landing which was covered by a screen. II didn’t realize that I missed the correct window until looking back at these photos. Bummer because I could hear activity over the blue wall, imcludimg basketballs bouncing—no lie. I really hoped to get a good shot for my DIS friends  . Photo below is from our walk from GF to Poly. I could see tall people in the tent. Lol. It looked to be some type of temporary lounge in a tent. There were security posted outside of the blue wall. We had to walk back because the monorail had shut down at 8 and the GF boat launch is in the bubble. Security kindly pointed us to the walking trail.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> As far as doubting photopass taking a picture that isn’t allowed, I have had Disney flag and not allow us to have a picture that the CM actually posed us in herself.
> 
> CMs are people, people aren’t perfect, that should be super easy to believe if you’ve ever been a person or been around people.



Quite possible that they don’t even know about the policy yet!


----------



## rteetz

I shouldn’t have to post a reminder all the time.

That said I think it’s important to see all views. Positive and negative things are going to happen. Carlye is a source. No different than BlogMickey, The DIS, and whoever else we post here. I frankly don’t care what you think of the source. It’s the content that I’m sharing to this thread for a reason.


----------



## Mit88

Sorry Ryan.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282851399290753026


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Sorry Ryan.



Same. I got worked up!


----------



## TropicalDIS

Brianstl said:


> After the MK tweet from Saturday and wearing three masks at the same time, I think it is clear that Carlye isn’t the best judge of how things are actually going.  This isn’t to say that Disney has been perfect.  Far from it.  Letting sick people back into the parks is inexcusable, they need to start punishing those taking off masks on rides and it sounds like they have some big issues at DS.  That said, it is obvious Carlye’s own issues are making it impossible for her to objectively judge what is actually going on.



I don't think that's the case at all. Carlye is providing updates from her viewpoint. Maybe it's different from others, but that's not a bad thing. The more reports that future guests, especially those coming in the next 3-4 weeks can read, the better. The queue for guest services on Sat was a mess, and Carlye reported it as so. Disney is taking steps to correct this. Sure, Caryle may have a heightened sense of awareness when she goes to the parks, but in these current times, is that really a bad thing?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I mean, I’m always up for trying it when I’m there, and I’ll try it with vanilla when I go next time, but its not something I obsess over like some people. I never understood the appeal to the level of the hype it gets lol. Ill never run to Adventureland when I get to MK for a dole whip, but sometimes if we get to the hub early for HEA or Wishes, I’d go over and grab a dole whip while we wait.



Part of it, at least to us is nostolgia and it just being part of a trip to Disney for us.  We actually have a tradition of having Dole Whips for a meal while we are there.

I agree that in a vacuum they aren't anything until incredible


----------



## JM23457

TropicalDIS said:


> Saw on FB a video of somebody in the Briar patch at MK today, and were being told that there is no Splash merch in the warehouse, and that space in the store will be used to sell other merch which is non Splash.
> 
> anybody at MK confirm?
> 
> EDIT: Appears this may be incorrect. Shipment coming mid-week.


There is currently non-Splash merchsndise in the shop.


----------



## hertamaniac

kylenne said:


> Sorry folks I'm in the office today and can't catch up on everything, today is CM or AP previews at Epcot/DHS?



Greetings!  I would like to publicly apologize to you for what might be misconstrued as inappropriate in a recent statement/post of mine.  You may or may not have decided to exercise resistance of a potential retaliatory reaction which is appreciated.  

Regardless, I am willing to accept and publicly acknowledge my wrongdoings and hope you can forgive me. I want to keep our online relationship as engaging and forward progressing. I want to learn from you and hope you are willing to learn from me without prejudice.


----------



## Katrina Y

hereforthechurros said:


> Again we were told CMs would be empowered to enforce the mandate. Wonder if they’re already burned out from saying it 100x a day.
> 
> Didn’t we hear at some point that taking your mask off for a quick picture was allowed? Not saying I agree with that but swear it was somewhat confirmed.


They wouldn’t have to say it 100x a day because the mask compliance has been pretty good. I have been in the parks for the last 3 days and a super majority of the people are really trying and wearing a mask in this heat is extremely difficult. I never expected it to be perfect due to human nature, so  people who are looking for something to nitpick are going to find it. In my opinion, the nitpickers need to stay home.


----------



## RhodyKP

MrsSmith07 said:


> I’m kinda curious to see if my group gets a public shaming photo somewhere for crowding an entrance to a ride. We’re a group of 9, so it could happen, lol


Could you try breaking up into three groups of 3?


----------



## everreal15

JM23457 said:


> There is currently non-Splash merchsndise in the shop.



It will be interesting to see when/if they restock Splash Mountain.

Views on if the ride should still be open or not aside, I would just like it to be open in September so I can ride one last time before the revamp. So many memories in that ride from when I was young till now, it would be nice to go one last time.


----------



## JM23457

everreal15 said:


> It will be interesting to see when/if they restock Splash Mountain.
> 
> Views on if the ride should still be open or not aside, I would just like it to be open in September so I can ride one last time before the revamp. So many memories in that ride from when I was young till now, it would be nice to go one last time.


I get the feeling the current ride will be open for at least a year. It's very popular, and financially, Disney isn't in a place to spend millions on renovating that ride anytime soon.

I took a video of the ride today, so my son and I can watch it in the future.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Part of it, at least to us is nostolgia and it just being part of a trip to Disney for us.  We actually have a tradition of having Dole Whips for a meal while we are there.
> 
> I agree that in a vacuum they aren't anything until incredible



I’m envious of all the nostalgic traditions that Disney families do. Even going to Disney at least once a year for all but a few years in the last 30 years, we never really had any special “traditions”. I always watch Stacey’s Must Do’s as soon as I get into the room, but that doesn’t really count. And recently my girlfriend and I  have a “tradition” at the end of a park day of having a couple of special edible treats and put on the channel with the new Mickey Mouse shorts and laugh long and hard enough that I’m sure our neighbors ask the front desk to be moved to another room. But I’ve never had like that thing that I think back on and say THATS the Disney experience to me


----------



## Mit88

everreal15 said:


> It will be interesting to see when/if they restock Splash Mountain.
> 
> Views on if the ride should still be open or not aside, I would just like it to be open in September so I can ride one last time before the revamp. So many memories in that ride from when I was young till now, it would be nice to go one last time.



I can’t say for certain because I have less inside information than Sven, and that’s saying something. But there’s a lot of work that needs to be done before they even shut Splash down. This was a very reactionary announcement that’s sizable enough to have had its own segment at a parks presentation at D23, which is where I assume the announcement was supposed to be made next year. If I had to guess, at the earliest, January 2022 is when Splash goes down for good. Could be earlier, could be later


----------



## lauraingalls

LSUmiss said:


> I left MK at 6:45pm & didn’t see this at all. Every single person I saw was wearing a mask. We were in fantasyland, Main Street, & then on the boat back to BRV. She seems to be incredibly unlucky.


No I think she has an agenda.

I was also at MK today but I didn't see anything like this either but I am not on a mission to nitpick everything Disney is doing wrong.


----------



## everreal15

Mit88 said:


> I’m envious of all the nostalgic traditions that Disney families do. Even going to Disney at least once a year for all but a few years in the last 30 years, we never really had any special “traditions”. I always watch Stacey’s Must Do’s as soon as I get into the room, but that doesn’t really count. And recently my girlfriend and I  have a “tradition” at the end of a park day of having a couple of special edible treats and put on the channel with the new Mickey Mouse shorts and laugh long and hard enough that I’m sure our neighbors ask the front desk to be moved to another room. But I’ve never had like that thing that I think back on and say THATS the Disney experience to me



I love the treats and watching Mickey shorts. Maybe not having a tradition is your tradition  At least you don’t have to be worried about being disappointed if you can’t do that exact thing that’s your tradition and feeling like your trip is ruined.

Is it bad to admit that for years my tradition was going to Rainforest Cafe on our arrival day...I blame my father for this. Lol.


----------



## AmberMV

Thinking of @DGsAtBLT I don't know if this is new wording or old wording in regards to AP options, but I thought it was odd.  I says you can choose one of the optionS below, but only has 1 option lol.  So this MUST mean there will be an additional option coming soon.  And I think it's pretty likely it comes on Wednesday since they are for some reason doing updates on the same day as parks are reopening (like releasing new tickets and resorts, and new day-of tickets on July 11 MK and AK reopening)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Thinking of @DGsAtBLT I don't know if this is new wording or old wording in regards to AP options, but I thought it was odd.  I says you can choose one of the optionS below, but only has 1 option lol.  So this MUST mean there will be an additional option coming soon.  And I think it's pretty likely it comes on Wednesday since they are for some reason doing updates on the same day as parks are reopening (like releasing new tickets and resorts, and new day-of tickets on July 11 MK and AK reopening)
> 
> View attachment 509670



I think this came with the last update where they told us all about the early July email. My optimistic side is pretending we’re going to be rewarded for all this with the ability to freeze our passes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I’m envious of all the nostalgic traditions that Disney families do. Even going to Disney at least once a year for all but a few years in the last 30 years, we never really had any special “traditions”. I always watch Stacey’s Must Do’s as soon as I get into the room, but that doesn’t really count. And recently my girlfriend and I  have a “tradition” at the end of a park day of having a couple of special edible treats and put on the channel with the new Mickey Mouse shorts and laugh long and hard enough that I’m sure our neighbors ask the front desk to be moved to another room. But I’ve never had like that thing that I think back on and say THATS the Disney experience to me



I mean that sounds like a tradition or at least the start to one - eating treats and laughing hard sounds pretty good to me!

I just hope "mask wearing" doesn't become a tradition


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> I’m envious of all the nostalgic traditions that Disney families do. Even going to Disney at least once a year for all but a few years in the last 30 years, we never really had any special “traditions”. I always watch Stacey’s Must Do’s as soon as I get into the room, but that doesn’t really count. And recently my girlfriend and I  have a “tradition” at the end of a park day of having a couple of special edible treats and put on the channel with the new Mickey Mouse shorts and laugh long and hard enough that I’m sure our neighbors ask the front desk to be moved to another room. But I’ve never had like that thing that I think back on and say THATS the Disney experience to me


My family doesn't have a Disney tradition either, unless you count my dad having to be at the park for rope drop every time and then dragging our little arms as he raced us to the newest ride


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> I’m envious of all the nostalgic traditions that Disney families do. Even going to Disney at least once a year for all but a few years in the last 30 years, we never really had any special “traditions”. I always watch Stacey’s Must Do’s as soon as I get into the room, but that doesn’t really count. And recently my girlfriend and I  have a “tradition” at the end of a park day of having a couple of special edible treats and put on the channel with the new Mickey Mouse shorts and laugh long and hard enough that I’m sure our neighbors ask the front desk to be moved to another room. But I’ve never had like that thing that I think back on and say THATS the Disney experience to me



Hey that's okay, you are making your own traditions now!! 
Somewhat similar boat, been going since I was a kid. We never had many Disney traditions, but always had good times and created great memories. Those trips created so much nostalgia, in so many different ways. It's the little things at MK & Epcot that really get me, and I hope that never goes away.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think this came with the last update where they told us all about the early July email. My optimistic side is pretending we’re going to be rewarded for all this with the ability to freeze our passes.


Man, that would be amazing but my realistic side is thinking they will do something more along the lines of instead of the extra free month they'll give us a credit back for one-month's payment or something.  On my optimistic side, since they've really ran APs through the ringer with the lack of pass benefits, giving in-park spending credits in tiers similar to AP tiers would be nice-and not out of the realm of possibilities since Orlando SeaWorld is giving $50 spending credit in park and 2 free drinks per passholder who had a pass during the shutdown.


----------



## lauraingalls

OKWFan88 said:


> Did MK today from 11am to 4pm and it was HOT!!!   First off great to be back at Disney. Saw about 95% mask compliance. Never saw anyone with it completely off but did see noses exposed. Saw a ton of people getting their pictures taken and they all had masks on in the pics. If we were thirsty we would move to a area with no people and drink from the water bottle. Social distancing was pretty good overall. Crowds super low and basically a walk on to most rides. Didn’t do splash but appears that was the longest wait. The mask was uncomfortable but as the day went on you kind of forget that it’s on or at least get used to it. We used the disposable medical ones and those by far were the best to wear in the heat vs some cotton ones we had with us. We drove to MK and no tram in parking lot but there were hardly any cars parked so we were super close to the walkway to the TTC. Got temp taken and walked thru security with our small bag. No one looked in it just went thru the metal detector. Monorail was quick and we had our own car to sit. Biggest advice is stay hydrated. Drink some water every 10-15 minutes and take breaks. Walk slow and take it all in. You don’t need to rush with such low crowds. I liked the castle much more in person. Be nice to the CM’s as the ones in MK are really trying from what I saw and appear to be really happy to be back at work. The confectionary didn't have cake pops as they have a limited selection of things they are offering... hoping when I go to Disney Springs I can find some cake pops...also didn’t see any huge Mickey Rice Krispies treats.  But I did find a Mickey pretzel and ate that in a quiet corner away from people. Pure joy. There are tons of hand disinfectant stations by each ride and none were out that we noticed. Overall a great day and looking forward to AK tomorrow. FOP over and over hopefully.


I will see you there! Look for the sweaty lady dragging wearing a University of AZ t-shirt!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

lauraingalls said:


> No I think she has an agenda.
> 
> I was also at MK today but I didn't see anything like this either but I am not on a mission to nitpick everything Disney is doing wrong.



It’s also not your job to share every aspect, good and bad, of this very new version of Disney that people are trying to figure out if they should or should not go to.

It’s unfortunate people who likely have never even clicked on a single one of her accounts are acting as if she doesn’t post her more negative observations along with a much higher number of posts positively gushing about Disney and the parks.

Almost like people are determined to focus on the negative to create their own narrative or something.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Man, that would be amazing but my realistic side is thinking they will do something more along the lines of instead of the extra free month they'll give us a credit back for one-month's payment or something.  On my optimistic side, since they've really ran APs through the ringer with the lack of pass benefits, giving in-park spending credits in tiers similar to AP tiers would be nice-and not out of the realm of possibilities since Orlando SeaWorld is giving $50 spending credit in park and 2 free drinks per passholder who had a pass during the shutdown.



I didn’t say that side of me was smart I said optimistic


----------



## Sunelis

Reading about and seeing the empty parks I just wish the Can/USA border would open so I can drive down... I'm not flying now but I would love to drive down and enjoy Disney this way.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> My family doesn't have a Disney tradition either, unless you count my dad having to be at the park for rope drop every time and then dragging our little arms as he raced us to the newest ride


What an awesome dad!!


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m going with May 15-22.
> 
> Heck these empty parks are making me reverse my mask position.


I did! It’s really not that bad. While a trip to target is shorter, I find it to be more of a pain with the mask than wdw. I can’t see with the darn thing when I’m trying to load & check out groceries. But, here, I’m not doing anything but walking & sitting. And since rides are walk-on, you’re in & out of a/c a lot. And the a/c feels much cooler probably b/c there aren’t so many ppl crammed in like usual. We went to wdw last July too & it was packed. I told DH I would much rather this with masks than the crowds without masks like last July. It actually was more hot & miserable last July b/c there was so much standing around & waiting in the heat.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean that sounds like a tradition or at least the start to one - eating treats and laughing hard sounds pretty good to me!
> 
> I just hope "mask wearing" doesn't become a tradition



I imagine this has to be temporary. But the definition of temporary in this scenario is the same as Disney’s definition of “soon”



AmberMV said:


> My family doesn't have a Disney tradition either, unless you count my dad having to be at the park for rope drop every time and then dragging our little arms as he raced us to the newest ride



Oh, rope drop was more of a mandate and necessity every morning of the trip in my family, but not a happy tradition as someone that has never been a morning person. 



TropicalDIS said:


> Hey that's okay, you are making your own traditions now!!
> Somewhat similar boat, been going since I was a kid. We never had many Disney traditions, but always had good times and created great memories. Those trips created so much nostalgia, in so many different ways. It's the little things at MK & Epcot that really get me, and I hope that never goes away.



Absolutely. Just because we never had something we had to do every trip, we always had great trips. We all went in 2014, My father and his 4 kids down to WDW together for the first time since our mother passed away in 2012 and he turned to us and said “I don’t think I’ve ever been happier than to see all of my kids as adults still loving these parks as much as you do” and that was the only the 3rd time I’ve ever seen tears come down my father’s eyes. I don’t remember specifics of most of my trips, especially when I was younger like when I first rode Splash Mountain (outside of a picture), but that moment with my dad and my 3 siblings will stay with me forever. 

Caveat: I do remember when I was 5 and had to be resuscitated by a lifeguard at River Country when I disobeyed my moms orders that I was too young to do on the cutoff mountain slide...she was right. But that’s more of a traumatic story that I kind of wish I didn’t remember lol


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282817876882264065


The photo pass may have been a fluke for you. Every photo pass photographer we have seen taking pictures was taking photos of people with masks on. My husband asked our photographer are you allowed to take your mask off for photos and she said no you cannot.


----------



## MrsSmith07

OKWFan88 said:


> The confectionary didn't have cake pops as they have a limited selection of things they are offering... hoping when I go to Disney Springs I can find some cake pops...also didn’t see any huge Mickey Rice Krispies treats.



awww I hope the huge rice krispy mickeys are there next week. I love those things!


----------



## LSUmiss

dreamit said:


> Did anyone confirm that the line at MK on Saturday morning was at guest services versus the line being held up that was coming from the Contemporary? The Contemporary one was the only line I noted.


It sure looked like guest services to me b/c I was worried there was some kinda widespread ticket issue that might send us to that line. But we were fine.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely. Just because we never had something we had to do every trip, we always had great trips. We all went in 2014, My father and his 4 kids down to WDW together for the first time since our mother passed away in 2012 and he turned to us and said “I don’t think I’ve ever been happier than to see all of my kids as adults still loving these parks as much as you do” and that was the only the 3rd time I’ve ever seen tears come down my father’s eyes. I don’t remember specifics of most of my trips, especially when I was younger like when I first rode Splash Mountain (outside of a picture), but that moment with my dad and my 3 siblings will stay with me forever.
> 
> Caveat: I do remember when I was 5 and had to be resuscitated by a lifeguard at River Country when I disobeyed my moms orders that I was too young to do on the cutoff mountain slide...she was right. But that’s more of a traumatic story that I kind of wish I didn’t remember lol



Love that story, and it's memories like that which make Disney so special. 
The one family tradition I've remembered is that we always had to go to the Rose & Crown pub at Epcot. It's a tradition my wife and I still carry on to this day. Just doesn't feel right if we don't go. 

Man, I wish I had gone to River Country as a kid!!


----------



## Farro

Micky and I have one good fight every trip. Can that be our tradition?


----------



## kylenne

hertamaniac said:


> Greetings!  I would like to publicly apologize to you for what might be misconstrued as inappropriate in a recent statement/post of mine.  You may or may not have decided to exercise resistance of a potential retaliatory reaction which is appreciated.
> 
> Regardless, I am willing to accept and publicly acknowledge my wrongdoings and hope you can forgive me. I want to keep our online relationship as engaging and forward progressing. I want to learn from you and hope you are willing to learn from me without prejudice.



No worries, these are incredibly stressful times for all of us with all that’s going on. I’m sorry if I flipped out. I realized everything was getting to me again so I honestly just dipped and played video games for a while, then the Work Avengers had to assemble again.

I’ve been out of the loop the last day or so because work is nuts again so very little time for board chat. Finally caught up a little bit. I hope you and everyone else is staying safe, and I appreciate all the reports. We may fuss sometimes like any family but we all love these parks and when things get heated we should remember that, and I include myself in that too.


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> No worries, these are incredibly stressful times for all of us with all that’s going on. I’m sorry if I flipped out. I realized everything was getting to me again so I honestly just dipped and played video games for a while, then the Work Avengers had to assemble again.
> 
> I’ve been out of the loop the last day or so because work is nuts again so very little time for board chat. Finally caught up a little bit. I hope you and everyone else is staying safe, and I appreciate all the reports. We may fuss sometimes like any family but we all love these parks and when things get heated we should remember that, and I include myself in that too.



Just chiming in to say we all need breaks now and again! I do too, it helps.  I feel most us here have good intentions, even when we may misunderstand each other at times.


----------



## gwynne

Farro said:


> Micky and I have one good fight every trip. Can that be our tradition?


It's your vacation.  Enjoy!


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Micky and I have one good fight every trip. Can that be our tradition?



Admittedly, this has me curious - does this Mickey you're fighting with have big black ears, or is he a little more...human looking, like a husband?


----------



## wdwoutsider

Heads up for New Yorkers heading to WDW this summer (maybe CT and NJ soon) they announced they are going to really start enforcing and checking on people coming back from Florida.   

They were not really doing anything, but an announcement on flights from florida, but now they are gonna start to actually make people fill out forms and check compliance.   Florida is such a mess, they can't let it spread back into such a densely crowded area so it seems necessary.  Just a heads up for any New Yorkers out there, you might need to be able to quarantine for 14 days or i think they said $2,000 fine.   For some people working from home maybe not too big a deal, but something to consider.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> Admittedly, this has me curious - does this Mickey you're fighting with have big black ears, or is he a little more...human looking, like a husband?



The human!

We've been together so long, but aren't married and I don't know how to refer to him in posts!
We are too old to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend and I dont know what else to call him, so now I just say his name when talking about him, knowing full well most have no clue who I'm talking about!


----------



## kylenne

wdwoutsider said:


> Heads up for New Yorkers heading to WDW this summer (maybe CT and NJ soon) they announced they are going to really start enforcing and checking on people coming back from Florida.
> 
> They were not really doing anything, but an announcement on flights from florida, but now they are gonna start to actually make people fill out forms and check compliance.   Florida is such a mess, they can't let it spread back into such a densely crowded area so it seems necessary.  Just a heads up for any New Yorkers out there, you might need to be able to quarantine for 14 days or i think they said $2,000 fine.   For some people working from home maybe not too big a deal, but something to consider.



Oh, they’re serious. There’s also a hotline in NYC that people can call to report non-compliance via 311. A lot of these people broadcasting their plans to get around it for a Disney trip on social media might want to think twice.


----------



## wdwoutsider

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282851399290753026



Disney took some good lessons from the Chinese government .  Censoring photos so that they don't get out  

What other lessons did they learn, maybe they are trying to scrub the web of anything negative too LOL.


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> Oh, they’re serious. There’s also a hotline in NYC that people can call to report non-compliance via 311. A lot of these people broadcasting their plans to get around it for a Disney trip on social media might want to think twice.



It’s make or break time in NY. We’re at a point where a lot of open and people are out and about. The numbers are good now and have been for a good amount of time, but that could change overnight.


----------



## Mit88

wdwoutsider said:


> Disney took some good lessons from the Chinese government .  Censoring photos so that they don't get out
> 
> What other lessons did they learn, maybe they are trying to scrub the web of anything negative too LOL.



It’s no different than if someone does anything vulgar on the ride for the picture. They scrub all of the ride photos and take down the stuff that isn’t appropriate


----------



## gwynne

Farro said:


> The human!
> 
> We've been together so long, but aren't married and I don't know how to refer to him in posts!
> We are too old to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend and I dont know what else to call him, so now I just say his name when talking about him, knowing full well most have no clue who I'm talking about!


I see what you are saying. 
One poster here at the DIS refers to her significant other as the man. It's kinda sweet, works in posts.


----------



## JacknSally

*The face-shield-instead-of-masks-for-ADA-reasons allowance was mentioned here earlier, so here’s an update.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282873471618494464*


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *The face-shield-instead-of-masks-for-ADA-reasons allowance was mentioned here earlier, so here’s an update.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282873471618494464*



I’m confused. Does this mean guests would have to wear face shields, or just that they’re allowed to as an alternative to a mask?


----------



## gwynne

Mit88 said:


> I’m confused. Does this mean guests would have to wear face shields, or just that they’re allowed to as an alternative to a mask?


The tweet explains there is no change in mask policy.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282873471618494464


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I’m confused. Does this mean guests would have to wear face shields, or just that they’re allowed to as an alternative to a mask?



*My understanding from the earlier post (apologies, I don’t remember who posted it here, it was earlier this evening) was that WDW would now be allowing people to wear shields instead of masks if needed as an ADA accommodation.

According to this update, though, as of now it’s still masks for everyone, almost all the time.*


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> The human!
> 
> We've been together so long, but aren't married and I don't know how to refer to him in posts!
> We are too old to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend and I dont know what else to call him, so now I just say his name when talking about him, knowing full well most have no clue who I'm talking about!



Lol. It was the spelling that made me wonder. If it helps, vacation arguments seem to be a tradition here, too.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282876182481047552


----------



## Mit88

gwynne said:


> The tweet explains there is no change in mask policy.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282873471618494464



I thought face shields were already an option for guests. Don’t know why, just assumed they were an option and it was only bandanas and gaiters that weren’t allowed. What I was confused about was the wording sounded, to me, that face shields were being talked about as mandatory, because I thought they were already allowed


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282876182481047552



It’s a start, but it should be throughout the park, not just inside.


----------



## nkosiek

hereforthechurros said:


> Are the smaller fans you wear around your neck allowed in wdw right now?


I have seen people wearing them at both MK on Daturday and AK on Sunday. I can't comment much about today because we walked out of MK after dealing with a whole family not wearing their masks or keeping to their socially distant line while waiting to board a raft back from TSI. CM called family out about it and one of the ladies just sneered. This was the second time we saw a CM confront someone about masks and the second time the guest was a d!ck about it, so we decided that was enough for us today. 

I've noticed in the 5 days since we got here that more and more people are taking them off when they think no one is around as well as wearing them improperly. 

My 5 year old actually said, "Dad, I think Disney should just kick you out if you don't wear your mask." If only they would, kid, if only they would.


----------



## firefly_ris

Farro said:


> The human!
> 
> We've been together so long, but aren't married and I don't know how to refer to him in posts!
> We are too old to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend and I dont know what else to call him, so now I just say his name when talking about him, knowing full well most have no clue who I'm talking about!



"Hi guys, I'm Farro and this is Common-Law-*insert-name*." 

Hmm. Not much of a ring to it though.


----------



## LSUmiss

bridgetbriarrose said:


> Random sidenote, did you find the boats busy or with long waits from BRV? Staying at CCV later on and was wondering!


They weren’t busy, but it took forever today to leave MK whereas the bus was always there waiting & we were the only ppl on it. We will do the bus the rest of the trip. The boat just took a long time to show up.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I thought face shields were already an option for guests. Don’t know why, just assumed they were an option and it was only bandanas and gaiters that weren’t allowed. What I was confused about was the wording sounded, to me, that face shields were being talked about as mandatory, because I thought they were already allowed



*I didn’t think they were allowed currently, since they don’t meet the criteria of ear loops or ties, two layers of breathable material, fully cover mouth and nose*, and fit snug around the chin.  The site doesn’t mention them specifically at all.

ETA: I guess they do fully block your mouth and nose, but I don’t know if that counts as “covering” them since there’s open space at the sides/bottom of the shield...  *


----------



## Noah_t

Farro said:


> The human!
> 
> We've been together so long, but aren't married and I don't know how to refer to him in posts!
> We are too old to call each other boyfriend/girlfriend and I dont know what else to call him, so now I just say his name when talking about him, knowing full well most have no clue who I'm talking about!


Yes after 9 years together and two kids I am so sick of this problem I am going to ask her to marry me.


----------



## gwynne

Noah_t said:


> Yes after 9 years together and two kids I am so sick of this problem I am going to ask her to marry me.


 Romance and beauty of the moment come in many forms. Best wishes!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think the face shield confusion is from Universal allowing people to not wear a mask  but a face shield instead for medical reasons. Disney did not have the same policy.


----------



## everreal15

nkosiek said:


> I have seen people wearing them at both MK on Daturday and AK on Sunday. I can't comment much about today because we walked out of MK after dealing with a whole family not wearing their masks or keeping to their socially distant line while waiting to board a raft back from TSI. CM called family out about it and one of the ladies just sneered. This was the second time we saw a CM confront someone about masks and the second time the guest was a d!ck about it, so we decided that was enough for us today.
> 
> I've noticed in the 5 days since we got here that more and more people are taking them off when they think no one is around as well as wearing them improperly.
> 
> My 5 year old actually said, "Dad, I think Disney should just kick you out if you don't wear your mask." If only they would, kid, if only they would.



Thanks so much for the update. Did the family put on their masks after the CM addressed it?

I want to say I’m not surprised that some aren’t following because it’s just going to happen. But still, I don’t get it...you’re on private property suck it up and wear your masks.

I really hope Disney starts cracking down on this more for people that give them crap about it. Just have the removed from the park for the day. Disney doesn’t want the negative PR of pictures of families without masks on in the parks. It would be a simple. Please put your masks on everyone... No...Then please leave the park for the day. Thank you and have a magical day.


----------



## iteachlit

I have two interesting tidbits from today’s visit, both resulting from a stop at City Hall.

1. The CM was able to refund the difference between my kids’ Park Hoppers and one park / one day tickets. I got just over $90 back on each. The CM had a great line as he completed the numerous steps required to issue the refund. “Sorry this is taking a while. Our systems aren’t really designed to give money back.”

2. The same CM said that today’s MK crowd was very near capacity. We were there this morning. While it was busier than Saturday evening, it still seemed very empty. While the CM wouldn’t give me the number, it’s obviously not a very big one. He also said that the heat is chasing people from the park.


----------



## brockash

Anna_Sh said:


> I sympathize honestly.  I think it’s probably not as bad as it seems to her, but she’s uncomfortable and trying to do her job.  It’s all about personal comfort levels at this point.  I personally would feel very comfortable going to EPCOT right now and spending time outside.  That said, in about a month, I’m expected to stand in front of a (hopefully smaller, socially distanced, and mask-wearing) classroom of 20-somethings and teach for more than an hour at a time.  I’m terrified.  Of course, I probably won’t freak out on twitter after each class.


I'm just really confused and will admit pretty ignorant to the whole social media thing, but who is this Carlye??? Everyone acts as if she's someone really important...what am I missing?  

Also, what exactly is her job???  Like who pays her and what's her job description?  If she's an independent journalist can she not just choose different "stories" to cover?  I just don't know understand why she would pick this to do when it seems to be at least a little debilitating for her.  

Don't get me wrong I love the live reports from everyone and appreciate their time etc. (although I wouldn't expect anyone to risk their health - physical or mental doing something they're not comfortable wit,) but I just don't understand all the hype over this 1 person or why she would do something she seems so against.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385
I missed this fun one lol


----------



## JacknSally

brockash said:


> I'm just really confused and will admit pretty ignorant to the whole social media thing, but who is this Carlye??? Everyone acts as if she's someone really important...what am I missing?
> 
> Also, what exactly is her job???  Like who pays her and what's her job description?  If she's an independent journalist can she not just choose different "stories" to cover?  I just don't know understand why she would pick this to do when it seems to be at least a little debilitating for her.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love the live reports from everyone and appreciate their time etc. (although I wouldn't expect anyone to risk their health - physical or mental doing something they're not comfortable wit,) but I just don't understand all the hype over this 1 person or why she would do something she seems so against.



*She’s a freelance theme park journalist. @rteetz has asked we not discuss/debate the specific info sources anymore, though, since the discussions spiral.*


----------



## brockash

everreal15 said:


> I love the treats and watching Mickey shorts. Maybe not having a tradition is your tradition  At least you don’t have to be worried about being disappointed if you can’t do that exact thing that’s your tradition and feeling like your trip is ruined.
> 
> Is it bad to admit that for years my tradition was going to Rainforest Cafe on our arrival day...I blame my father for this. Lol.


That's ours as well lol.  I know it gets a lot of flack, but our crew likes it and it feels like a just set in stone itinerary lol.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385
> I missed this fun one lol



Pooh was also catching butterflies apparently, my heart is full of rainbows at this. I wish they did this all the time.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385
> I missed this fun one lol


If I saw this in person my head would have popped off my shoulders as I shrieked with, dare I say it, joy.


----------



## rteetz

kylenne said:


> Pooh was also catching butterflies apparently, my heart is full of rainbows at this. I wish they did this all the time.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282774091028664321


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282731676272144385
> I missed this fun one lol


Hmm, maybe we all only exist within Riley's mind?

Awesome character appearance. I now want characters frolicking at all times!


----------



## everreal15

brockash said:


> That's ours as well lol.  I know it gets a lot of flack, but our crew likes it and it feels like a just set in stone itinerary lol.



Rainforest traditionalists AA meeting...Hi, my name is Alex and I like to eat at Rainforest Cafe...lol. Glad it’s a tradition for others too 

I’m still waiting to hear back from more trip reports on how most of the restaurants in DS are doing with their social distancing. So far reports have been pointing that Disney owner places have been doing better than the others.

DW and I love Raglan Road. I saw someone report that they could be doing a bit better with their distancing. Has anyone else eaten there lately? I would hate to cut it from our list for next trip but will if we don’t feel comfortable.


----------



## casaya95

These random character interactions and incredibly low wait times truly seem like early 2000s Disney. Even though there's a lot of uncertainty, stress, and tension, thinking about those aspects make me even more excited for Wednesday. Can't wait to go back to my second home.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282799364973432832


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282799364973432832



That's good.


----------



## LSUmiss

I thought I read wdw was waiving parking fees? Was that just a rumor?


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I thought I read wdw was waiving parking fees? Was that just a rumor?



I was wondering if they would since they moved everyone to DVC. Did they mention it to you?


----------



## nkosiek

everreal15 said:


> Thanks so much for the update. Did the family put on their masks after the CM addressed it?
> 
> I want to say I’m not surprised that some aren’t following because it’s just going to happen. But still, I don’t get it...you’re on private property suck it up and wear your masks.
> 
> I really hope Disney starts cracking down on this more for people that give them crap about it. Just have the removed from the park for the day. Disney doesn’t want the negative PR of pictures of families without masks on in the parks. It would be a simple. Please put your masks on everyone... No...Then please leave the park for the day. Thank you and have a magical day.


The lady at TSI did put it up, then took it down, then put it back up. The other instance the guest said, "Yeah, yeah. You told me. I can't breathe with it in, so just note you told me." I saw him and a family of 5 people wearing them below nose and all had to be told again by the lead at PoTC. Dunno what happened because I walked away.

There has really been a rise in mouthguards since Friday as well as people sitting off to the sidr and just pulling them down...problem being others have to come by that side often. I do wish they were scanning MBs with warnings leading to an out. I think if word got out they were enforcing with being kicked out, you wouldn't see people wearing them improperly or not at all. Heck, I think it would br a big win for them publicity-wise.


----------



## everreal15

LSUmiss said:


> I thought I read wdw was waiving parking fees? Was that just a rumor?



I heard that too, forgot from where. But I couldn’t find a confirmation. We are still deciding to rent a car or not so I would love it if someone could officially confirm or deny this.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I was wondering if they would since they moved everyone to DVC. Did they mention it to you?


They charged me already for the days I’ve been here. Oh well. Guess it was just a rumor.


----------



## everreal15

nkosiek said:


> The lady at TSI did put it up, then took it down, then put it back up. The other instance the guest said, "Yeah, yeah. You told me. I can't breathe with it in, so just note you told me." I saw him and a family of 5 people wearing them below nose and all had to be told again by the lead at PoTC. Dunno what happened because I walked away.
> 
> There has really been a rise in mouthguards since Friday as well as people sitting off to the sidr and just pulling them down...problem being others have to come by that side often. I do wish they were scanning MBs with warnings leading to an out. I think if word got out they were enforcing with being kicked out, you wouldn't see people wearing them improperly or not at all. Heck, I think it would br a big win for them publicity-wise.



Thanks for getting back to us on this. I agree, obviously the family or person wouldn’t be thrilled but it would be a huge deterrent for people that don’t want to follow guidelines if they saw... “Disney kicks our guests for not wearing masks at MK”.


----------



## brockash

nkosiek said:


> The lady at TSI did put it up, then took it down, then put it back up. The other instance the guest said, "Yeah, yeah. You told me. I can't breathe with it in, so just note you told me." I saw him and a family of 5 people wearing them below nose and all had to be told again by the lead at PoTC. Dunno what happened because I walked away.
> 
> There has really been a rise in mouthguards since Friday as well as people sitting off to the sidr and just pulling them down...problem being others have to come by that side often. I do wish they were scanning MBs with warnings leading to an out. I think if word got out they were enforcing with being kicked out, you wouldn't see people wearing them improperly or not at all. Heck, I think it would br a big win for them publicity-wise.



I am in no way condoning the attitude etc. and I do hope CMs will be able to actually do something to ppl. like this, but when I read the comment "so just note you told me," I admit I laughed.  I agree totally unacceptable and I hope they were able to remove him, but you gotta admit the guy knows Disneys ways lol.


----------



## Clockwork

Farro said:


> Micky and I have one good fight every trip. Can that be our tradition?


Only if you get it on video and post it.


----------



## Makmak

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder if people with allergies can get a note from their doctor or something...


My daughter has horrorable allergies and we were turned away from a local park bc they saw her blow her nose while in line


----------



## Noparking

It’s really making me angry having these people rip off the masks during rides. If you do that in space mountain and screaming your saliva out in the air how is that good!!! Can Disney do something about this? Or are they going to continue to let that slide? Because that’s really really irresponsible.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Makmak said:


> My daughter has horrorable allergies and we were turned away from a local park bc they saw her blow her nose while in line


I’m sorry that happened to her. I also have allergies, but luckily or me, wearing a mask seems to make them less annoying and noticeable.


----------



## MegaraWink

Noparking said:


> It’s really making me angry having these people rip off the masks during rides. If you do that in space mountain and screaming your saliva out in the air how is that good!!! Can Disney do something about this? Or are they going to continue to let that slide? Because that’s really really irresponsible.



Agreed. Indoor roller coasters are one of the things I'll be staying away from next week. ToT might be an exception...


----------



## anthony2k7

Arguetafamily said:


> 100% true. The repeated posts, media coverage, click bate articles, prefers negative stories.
> 
> I don't understand why people don't get your exact point. What about all the CM who WANT to be there and feel like they are getting beaten down on a daily basis being told how bad they are doing?? It's not right.


But perhaps many of the CMs are seeing the covid numbers stay high and are now themselves thinking they shouldn't have been brought back. I know they had a choice, but maybe some of them are already regretting that choice they made.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I was just giving thought to possible reasons CMs didn't seem as enthused at DHS today. It's valid, WDW is getting bad press and I'm talking national news, not social media. I would read it and feel bad. Not saying things shouldn't be reported.  If people reading my post want to put their own spin on that, I can't help it.
> 
> Didn't say people shouldn't be reporting on experiences, good and bad. Didn't say only Disney should release sugary-sweet information.


Not just national news, International news


----------



## anthony2k7

MaC410 said:


> Unless you are accusing and have proof of these people of lying, the people sharing negative experiences should be listened to just as much as the people giving positive experience. You can't just pick and choose who has the "correct" account of how things are going based on how much positivity they have. I'm loving watching all the vlogs and live streams and how positive people have been. I'm also appreciating hearing about the bad and hope Disney listens to those people as well.



This.


----------



## anthony2k7

DLP opening day:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282948853235417088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282948932830625792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282949015231959040


----------



## anthony2k7

Worth a read on the HK "outbreak" and Disney closure.

So basically as they have had such low numbers for a while they have excellent contact tracing. However they have had some cases in recent days that they just dont know the source so they are panicking about that and whether some kind of mutation is involved. They claim the R for recent cases could be as high as 4!

https://asiatimes.com/2020/07/hong-kong-clamps-down-as-covid-case-numbers-soar/

Again, HK/china so.......


----------



## kylenne

anthony2k7 said:


> But perhaps many of the CMs are seeing the covid numbers stay high and are now themselves thinking they shouldn't have been brought back. I know they had a choice, but maybe some of them are already regretting that choice they made.



Not liking this “choice” narrative tbh. Is it really a choice if the alternative means not getting paid in a state with a joke of a social safety net and in this economy?


----------



## plutolovr

everreal15 said:


> Rainforest traditionalists AA meeting...Hi, my name is Alex and I like to eat at Rainforest Cafe...lol. Glad it’s a tradition for others too
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear back from more trip reports on how most of the restaurants in DS are doing with their social distancing. So far reports have been pointing that Disney owner places have been doing better than the others.
> 
> DW and I love Raglan Road. I saw someone report that they could be doing a bit better with their distancing. Has anyone else eaten there lately? I would hate to cut it from our list for next trip but will if we don’t feel comfortable.



We at there the first week they opened and tables were properly distanced. Everything was done very well.


----------



## yulilin3

AK parking lot not opening until 7:30am. They are still having people circle around


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282774091028664321



That last photo needs a nature documentary style narration

"Here our brave explorers are observing this silly old bear, this Pooh Bear, in his natural habitat as he attempts to catch butterflies.  Is this for food?  Part of a mating ritual?  Some questions nature just leaves unanswered."


----------



## Alicefan

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> Hmm, maybe we all only exist within Riley's mind?
> 
> Awesome character appearance. I now want characters frolicking at all times!


I was just thinking the same thing. I think this is so much better than the meet and greets. I absolutely hate that they started making these poor characters sign autographs. I honestly think it looks really bad to have them holding up books and pens to the eye holes to see. I think it takes away from the experience.  They all should have a stamp like Buzz if anything, but I"m one that misses the days of just being able to run up and hug them and then move along. I don't get the whole line to see them thing.  I guess people were more considerate back in the day or something and now too many people would take up too much time and not let anyone else have a turn and thus started the lines and wranglers?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Alicefan said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I think this is so much better than the meet and greets. I absolutely hate that they started making these poor characters sign autographs. I honestly think it looks really bad to have them holding up books and pens to the eye holes to see. I think it takes away from the experience.  They all should have a stamp like Buzz if anything, but I"m one that misses the days of just being able to run up and hug them and then move along. I don't get the whole line to see them thing.  I guess people were more considerate back in the day or something and now too many people would take up too much time and not let anyone else have a turn and thus started the lines and wranglers?



I’m 36 years old and I have my Disney autograph book from kindergarten. 31 years ago. Autographs from costumed characters are not a new thing. I guess it depends on what you classify as new. But yeah, costumed characters have been doing that least 31 years.

I have photos from this time of me standing with maybe 5-6 other kids all hugging at the same time with people crowding around. It wasn’t like each person had a turn. All my photos from the late 80s have tons of other random people in them.

There are more people in the parks now than back then. And much safer for the character performer to be in a more controlled line so they can’t be accused of anything inappropriate or knock someone over, etc. They are able to prepare for the interaction - can you imagine what a guest just “running up and hugging” is like for the character performer? Also the line deters the people who think it’s funny to sneak and try to pull Pluto’s tail, etc.

Disneyland has some more spontaneous character interactions, but they still end up being pretty organized.

I do love these new character interactions they have started doing! I don’t see this as an either or thing - I hope lines for M&G come back someday, and that they continue these fun random appearances.


----------



## Alicefan

everreal15 said:


> Rainforest traditionalists AA meeting...Hi, my name is Alex and I like to eat at Rainforest Cafe...lol. Glad it’s a tradition for others too
> 
> Um yeah, Is this where you go to sign up for the Rainforest anonymous meeting?  Do I need a name tag?   Yep, we are also that family.  Tbh, we typically have better food here than a LOT of the other restaurants on property but they seem to have a horrible reputation. Maybe we've been lucky?  I've eaten at juuuust about every sit down restaurant in each park...all but Skipper Canteen at MK and Tokyo Dining and Tutto Italia at Epcot come to think of it...wow I've never actually done that math before lol  And multiple table service restaurants at the resorts and I've had WAY worse than Rainforest Cafe.  Don't get me started on The Maya Grill or those Lean Cuisines they serve at Chefs de France.   Okay okay....back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Alicefan

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m 36 years old and I have my Disney autograph book from kindergarten. 31 years ago. Autographs from costumed characters are not a new thing. I guess it depends on what you classify as new though. But yeah, consumed characters have been doing that least 31 years.
> 
> I have photos from this time of me standing with maybe 5-6 other kids all hugging at the same time with people crowding around. It wasn’t like each person had a turn. All my photos from the late 80s have tons of other random people in them.
> 
> There are more people in the parks now than back then. And much safer for the character performer to be in a more controlled line so they can’t be accused of anything inappropriate or knock someone over, etc. They are able to prepare for the interaction. Also deters the people who think it’s funny to sneak and try to pull Pluto’s tail, etc.
> 
> Disneyland has some more spontaneous character interactions, but they still end up being pretty organized.
> 
> I do love these new character interactions they have started doing! I don’t see this as an either or thing - I hope lines for M&G come back someday, and that they continue these fun random appearances.



Yeah it's sad that people can be so nasty and I figured it's more about the safety of the characters. I've read some really mean things that people have done to them. My pictures from when I was a kid are the same as yours with all of the people, but that's just how it was and I remember the russian roulette of "should I go now?, wait, oh someone else ran up...wait..." lol  It's not so much the idea of autographs that I hate, but that they have to use a pen. Just give them all a unique stamp. I think that would be much cooler as a souvenir too.  I'm 48 and yeah they have been doing this for a loooong time now, but everything seems "new" when you're old. lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Alicefan said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I think this is so much better than the meet and greets. I absolutely hate that they started making these poor characters sign autographs. I honestly think it looks really bad to have them holding up books and pens to the eye holes to see. I think it takes away from the experience.  They all should have a stamp like Buzz if anything, but I"m one that misses the days of just being able to run up and hug them and then move along. I don't get the whole line to see them thing.  I guess people were more considerate back in the day or something and now too many people would take up too much time and not let anyone else have a turn and thus started the lines and wranglers?



I think it is more people swarming them and creating unsafe situations and just cutting in line and forcing their way to the front, ect. than people taking too long with the character.  Even now at Disneyland at some spots it isn't as structures as at WDW and it creates some issues.

Personally I like the more structured approach for doing the more traditional M&G but would love them to supplement with experiences like this.  No reason Pooh couldn't be out exploring at Epcot but then do a more traditional M&G at AK or something


----------



## Alicefan

everreal15 said:


> Thanks for getting back to us on this. I agree, obviously the family or person wouldn’t be thrilled but it would be a huge deterrent for people that don’t want to follow guidelines if they saw... “Disney kicks our guests for not wearing masks at MK”.


Disney never seems to enforce anything because they don't want to ruin anyone's magic aka: we would rather have their money.   This is just the beginning of not being able to enforce the masks and I'm willing to bet it will be no time flat before wearing masks is only a "suggestion" but not enforced.


----------



## rstevens333

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think this came with the last update where they told us all about the early July email. My optimistic side is pretending we’re going to be rewarded for all this with the ability to freeze our passes.



Please. This. Yes. Keep my money, but freeze it.


----------



## Alicefan

Noparking said:


> It’s really making me angry having these people rip off the masks during rides. If you do that in space mountain and screaming your saliva out in the air how is that good!!! Can Disney do something about this? Or are they going to continue to let that slide? Because that’s really really irresponsible.


See this right here is going to be what shuts parks down again. There is no way to stop anyone from doing anything. They would be ejecting people left and right and we all know that Disney wants that money.  It's a theme park for crying out loud. If they are going to flip out about everything, and if other guests are going to wig out over it, A. should you even be going in the first place? Because you're never going to be perfectly safe and let's face it, it's not Disney's responsibility to keep you safe.  or B. Should they even reopen at all if it is going to be like this?It's my view that people that are that paranoid should stay home on not take any risks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Alicefan said:


> Yeah it's sad that people can be so nasty and I figured it's more about the safety of the characters. I've read some really mean things that people have done to them. My pictures from when I was a kid are the same as yours with all of the people, but that's just how it was and I remember the russian roulette of "should I go now?, wait, oh someone else ran up...wait..." lol  It's not so much the idea of autographs that I hate, but that they have to use a pen. Just give them all a unique stamp. I think that would be much cooler as a souvenir too.  I'm 48 and yeah they have been doing this for a loooong time now, but everything seems "new" when you're old. lol



Ha! It was like russian roulette 

I personally think the pen and real autograph is a special Disney touch and don’t like seeing those things go by the wayside. I’d rather wait in a longer line for that over the stamp. 

But, it’s conversation for another time since any kind of autograph during covid is a no no anyway!


----------



## cakebaker

Alicefan said:


> See this right here is going to be what shuts parks down again. There is no way to stop anyone from doing anything. They would be ejecting people left and right and we all know that Disney wants that money.  It's a theme park for crying out loud. If they are going to flip out about everything, and if other guests are going to wig out over it, A. should you even be going in the first place? Because you're never going to be perfectly safe and let's face it, it's not Disney's responsibility to keep you safe.  or B. Should they even reopen at all if it is going to be like this?It's my view that people that are that paranoid should stay home on not take any risks.



Actually it is Disney's responsibility to keep you safe. They were required to put safety protocols into place and to enforce them. It's totally their responsibility to insure that the rules are followed. They can't prevent someone from being an idiot, but they can and should remove them from the park. 

It's not paranoid to object when people violate the safety requirements.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> That last photo needs a nature documentary style narration
> 
> "Here our brave explorers are observing this silly old bear, this Pooh Bear, in his natural habitat as he attempts to catch butterflies.  Is this for food?  Part of a mating ritual?  Some questions nature just leaves unanswered."



Have you ever seen those BBC nature documentaries where they get cheeky with the commentary? They need to get one of those on Disney+ commenting on characters frolicking in the parks.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Actually it is Disney's responsibility to keep you safe. They were required to put safety protocols into place and to enforce them. It's totally their responsibility to insure that the rules are followed. They can't prevent someone from being an idiot, but they can and should remove them from the park.
> 
> It's not paranoid to object when people violate the safety requirements.


It’s paranoid to worry about things that likely not happening or not happening very often at all.


----------



## mshanson3121

nkosiek said:


> I have seen people wearing them at both MK on Daturday and AK on Sunday. I can't comment much about today because we walked out of MK after dealing with a whole family not wearing their masks or keeping to their socially distant line while waiting to board a raft back from TSI. CM called family out about it and one of the ladies just sneered. This was the second time we saw a CM confront someone about masks and the second time the guest was a d!ck about it, so we decided that was enough for us today.
> 
> I've noticed in the 5 days since we got here that more and more people are taking them off when they think no one is around as well as wearing them improperly.
> 
> My 5 year old actually said, "Dad, I think Disney should just kick you out if you don't wear your mask." If only they would, kid, if only they would.



I whole-heartedly agree with your son. And if more and more people do it, and Disney does nothing, it won't end well. Because it will get out that Disney is doing nothing about the entitled, selfish rulebreakers, which isn't a good look.


----------



## dlavender

@yulilin3 I got a call back finally and explained that the "accident" of them taking all that money and then putting it back did upset me (as part of the other issues I had) and for that part they are sending me a $50 gift card. Just wanted to update on how my situation was resolved. 

The CM that called me was aware of the email and was apologetic about the insane wait times on the phone as well.


----------



## mshanson3121

nkosiek said:


> The lady at TSI did put it up, then took it down, then put it back up. The other instance the guest said, "Yeah, yeah. You told me. I can't breathe with it in, so just note you told me." I saw him and a family of 5 people wearing them below nose and all had to be told again by the lead at PoTC. Dunno what happened because I walked away.
> 
> There has really been a rise in mouthguards since Friday as well as people sitting off to the sidr and just pulling them down...problem being others have to come by that side often. I do wish they were scanning MBs with warnings leading to an out. *I think if word got out they were enforcing with being kicked out, you wouldn't see people wearing them improperly or not at all. Heck, I think it would br a big win for them publicity-wise.*



This. Exactly. It's very easy to enforce the rules via this method.


----------



## cakebaker

LSUmiss said:


> It’s paranoid to worry about things that likely not happening or not happening very often at all.



I didn't say it wasn't. I said it's not paranoid to object when people violate the safety requirements. As for not happening very often- every time it happens people are put at risk. There should be zero tolerance. If they want to stay open, they need to make sure their rules are followed and that there are sure and swift consequences when they aren't. This isn't line cuttiing we're talking about. This is putting other people's health at risk.


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m 36 years old and I have my Disney autograph book from kindergarten. 31 years ago. Autographs from costumed characters are not a new thing. I guess it depends on what you classify as new. But yeah, costumed characters have been doing that least 31 years.
> 
> I have photos from this time of me standing with maybe 5-6 other kids all hugging at the same time with people crowding around. It wasn’t like each person had a turn. All my photos from the late 80s have tons of other random people in them.
> 
> There are more people in the parks now than back then. And much safer for the character performer to be in a more controlled line so they can’t be accused of anything inappropriate or knock someone over, etc. They are able to prepare for the interaction - can you imagine what a guest just “running up and hugging” is like for the character performer? Also the line deters the people who think it’s funny to sneak and try to pull Pluto’s tail, etc.
> 
> Disneyland has some more spontaneous character interactions, but they still end up being pretty organized.
> 
> I do love these new character interactions they have started doing! I don’t see this as an either or thing - I hope lines for M&G come back someday, and that they continue these fun random appearances.



This. Exact same thing. Still have my book. Pluto was my first autograph, so... yup, 30 years ago Pluto was signing autographs. And, actually, they had a line you had to wait in for him. Then other characters were just roaming, and there were always a crowd around them, and each person yes, just sort of waited for their chance to jump in, so your photo had everyone in the background. I agree, how they do it now is much better safety wise. I don't see them ever replacing traditional meet and greets for these random pop ups, though it would be nice if they could do both.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cakebaker said:


> I didn't say it wasn't. I said it's not paranoid to object when people violate the safety requirements. As for not happening very often- every time it happens people are put at risk. There should be zero tolerance. If they want to stay open, they need to make sure their rules are followed and that there are sure and swift consequences when they aren't. This isn't line cuttiing we're talking about. This is putting other people's health at risk.



It is very likely that the people who pull their masks down on rides are doing it on every ride they go on (or that they think they can get away with.) One person doing this can expose a lot of people over the course of a day.

It is hilarious to me that people don’t realize every ride is video monitored by CMs .  If you’re on a ride, someone can see you. Disney know this is happening. But are they going to have a CM monitoring video radio a CM at the exit to confront these people? That’s really the only way to stop it.


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> It’s paranoid to worry about things that likely not happening or not happening very often at all.



Yup. However the risk of contracting Covid at Disney becomes far more likely if people aren't following the rules.


----------



## glocker

LSUmiss said:


> It’s paranoid to worry about things that likely not happening or not happening very often at all.


It's ignorant to think that these types of things are not happening; they obviously are. There have been multiple reports and Disney has had to move to threats of "no photo for you" when you take your mask off during the ride." People can't be trusted to do the right thing, that's why we are where we are as a country: worst epicenter in the world. 

People removing masks in an enclosed space is number 1 on the list of high risk situations...and you have no control over that. Disney does have a modicum of control as they are the property owners. Look at Costco, they will not allow you to break the mask rule... "don't like it, well cancel your membership and you can leave." This is what Disney needs to do. Let's keep in mind that nearly everyone on these boards are HUGE fans and want the parks to succeed, both now and in the future. Some on the boards snort massive amounts of pixie dust and defend Disney to the death, while others are watching in horror because they are realists. Remember, BOTH groups look forward to the day we move back to some semblance of normal so that we can enjoy our lives again.


----------



## Mit88

APs get 30% off Merchandise through August 14th.


----------



## everreal15

Welcome to the group. We hope we can provide a safe and positive environment. 

They do get a bad rap. I dont think I have ever had a meal there there that was bad. It's always been decent with good service for us and its a fun kick starter for the trip.


----------



## umichigan10

nkosiek said:


> The lady at TSI did put it up, then took it down, then put it back up. The other instance the guest said, "Yeah, yeah. You told me. I can't breathe with it in, so just note you told me." I saw him and a family of 5 people wearing them below nose and all had to be told again by the lead at PoTC. Dunno what happened because I walked away.
> 
> There has really been a rise in mouthguards since Friday as well as people sitting off to the sidr and just pulling them down...problem being others have to come by that side often. I do wish they were scanning MBs with warnings leading to an out. I think if word got out they were enforcing with being kicked out, you wouldn't see people wearing them improperly or not at all. Heck, I think it would br a big win for them publicity-wise.


If there was ever a time to enforce policies, it would be the one that relates to the global pandemic. I mean honestly, this isn’t like cutting or typical “Disney stupid guest” nonsense, this is legit a health and hygiene issue


----------



## everreal15

plutolovr said:


> We at there the first week they opened and tables were properly distanced. Everything was done very well.



Hopefully they keep it up. We usually stop by multiple times on our trips so it would be a shame not to go. I'm sure we will head down and see how things look and if we are comfortable head right in. We are pretty flexible with everything this time around.


----------



## umichigan10

From the videos I’ve seen Disney looks to be doing a really thorough job in keeping the parks clean and safe. Frankly, the thing that gives me no desire to go right now is people. I’ve seen enough anecdotes just glancing over the last couple pages here, along with interactions I have out and about in my state, to not want to go anywhere near a place like Disney for a bit.


----------



## dlavender

umichigan10 said:


> From the videos I’ve seen Disney looks to be doing a really thorough job in keeping the parks clean and safe. Frankly, the thing that gives me no desire to go right now is people. I’ve seen enough anecdotes just glancing over the last couple pages here, along with interactions I have out and about in my state, to not want to go anywhere near a place like Disney for a bit.



I share the same sentiments. 

I think WDW is going above and beyond with their measures.

However, they can't control the people. And they are always the problem.


----------



## Noah_t

Makmak said:


> My daughter has horrorable allergies and we were turned away from a local park bc they saw her blow her nose while in line


I have one of those two.   She also has some Asthma issues and coughs a lot.   I am pretty worried about traveling.  I fully expect to need to travel with paperwork about her medical issues.


----------



## everreal15

Alicefan said:


> Disney never seems to enforce anything because they don't want to ruin anyone's magic aka: we would rather have their money.   This is just the beginning of not being able to enforce the masks and I'm willing to bet it will be no time flat before wearing masks is only a "suggestion" but not enforced.



Not that I want Disney to get any more bad media spotlight than people are hammering them with already. But I feel like if people keep reporting on non compliance then Disney will actually have to address it in parks and actually start to ask guests to leave. I really don't think they want to give the media any more fuel for the headlines right now that will make their reopening look bad to the public, especially with the situation Florida is going through.


----------



## kylenne

dlavender said:


> I share the same sentiments.
> 
> I think WDW is going above and beyond with their measures.
> 
> However, they can't control the people. And they are always the problem.



Anyone reasonable knew that it was going to be guests that ultimately make or break if this goes well, especially those of us who go to the parks a lot. The trouble is that same delightful "I paid so much to be here, me and my family are all that matter and screw everyone else" mentality that we see in the parks is creeping back in, and where it was just irritating before, now it's legitimately dangerous to others. I honestly wish Disney would crack down, because treating these people with kid gloves is only going to cost them more than losing those people's business. The health and safety of their cast members and other guests are at stake, not to mention their reputation. How many people who otherwise might have rolled the dice and gone anyway due to the good news about Disney's cleanliness and safety protocols will stay away the more stories like this get passed around? They can't let these clowns ruin all the hard work they've done. Surely the suits have to see that.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/savi...tion-build-your-own-experience-not-available/


----------



## cakebaker

dlavender said:


> However, they can't control the people.


No one is saying they will prevent any rule from being broken 100% of the time. What they are perfectly capable of is enforcing consequences when those rules are broken. If they can't do that, they need to shut the doors. Just telling people they can't have their pictures when they take their masks off during a ride isn't good enough.


----------



## aibo

Stupid thoughts and words do not age well. You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough. Stay Safe.


----------



## dlavender

cakebaker said:


> No one is saying they will prevent any rule from being broken 100% of the time. What they are perfectly capable of is enforcing consequences when those rules are broken. If they can't do that, they need to shut the doors. Just telling people they can't have their pictures when they take their masks off during a ride isn't good enough.



Oh I get that.

I just know people, and know Disney. If they don't crack down hard now, they aren't going to. And if they aren't going to, people will continue making this worse, because they are the worst.


----------



## crayon3448

Mit88 said:


> APs get 30% off Merchandise through August 14th.


Haha...of course we arrive August 14. We'll have to buy things quick!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Was droid depot operating during CM previews? Any word on if the experience is basically the same?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Mit88 said:


> APs get 30% off Merchandise through August 14th.


I get there August 12th-- got to buy quickly!


----------



## dreamit

At AK today. The park is empty and so peaceful. We arrived near 8:00 and strolled to Creature Comfort where we sat down to drink our Frappuccinos. We then walked over to the Gorilla Falls trail. The CM said it normally opens at 8:15, but CMs were still getting temp screens and checked in, so they were a little behind. Strolled to EE and rode it four times. All but one time, we went slowly through the queue taking lots of photos, and we didn’t come across anyone in the queue. Once on EE, we were the only two on the ride. Both today and Sunday, the screens aren’t showing names picked up from MBs. (This was also true at IASW yesterday at MK.) The ride photo screens are also not working—same as Sunday. We just stopped for water and cinnamon rolls and are going to head over to the Gorilla trail. It’s so nice not being in any rush to get to FOP. CMs are all able to chat with each other because they’re not needing to deal with guests. I have so many photos of either empty spaces or ones that only contain CMs.


----------



## armerida

kylenne said:


> Have you ever seen those BBC nature documentaries where they get cheeky with the commentary? They need to get one of those on Disney+ commenting on characters frolicking in the parks.


Or how about Snoop Dogg’s “Plizzanet Earth” narration over Planet Earth?! Amazing


----------



## TropicalDIS

@yulilin3 you live streaming from AK today?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> Anyone reasonable knew that it was going to be guests that ultimately make or break if this goes well, especially those of us who go to the parks a lot. The trouble is that same delightful "I paid so much to be here, me and my family are all that matter and screw everyone else" mentality that we see in the parks is creeping back in, and where it was just irritating before, now it's legitimately dangerous to others. I honestly wish Disney would crack down, because treating these people with kid gloves is only going to cost them more than losing those people's business. The health and safety of their cast members and other guests are at stake, not to mention their reputation. How many people who otherwise might have rolled the dice and gone anyway due to the good news about Disney's cleanliness and safety protocols will stay away the more stories like this get passed around? They can't let these clowns ruin all the hard work they've done. Surely the suits have to see that.



I think if one is expecting 100% compliance then they will be disappointed and really hard to hold Disney to that ...BUT I think how Disney enforces things can impact if it is 97% compliance or 65%, and I do think that makes a difference


----------



## DuchessandBerlioz

crayon3448 said:


> Haha...of course we arrive August 14. We'll have to buy things quick!


Same here!


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think if one is expecting 100% compliance then they will be disappointed and really hard to hold Disney to that ...BUT I think how Disney enforces things can impact if it is 97% compliance or 65%, and I do think that makes a difference



Absolutely, and I also don't think anyone reasonable expects 100%. But we can't let perfection be the enemy of good. Disney can set the tone in a positive way, because deterrence is a powerful tool. If they see actual enforcement of the rules, maybe 65% starts looking more like 97%.


----------



## everreal15

kylenne said:


> Anyone reasonable knew that it was going to be guests that ultimately make or break if this goes well, especially those of us who go to the parks a lot. The trouble is that same delightful "I paid so much to be here, me and my family are all that matter and screw everyone else" mentality that we see in the parks is creeping back in, and where it was just irritating before, now it's legitimately dangerous to others. I honestly wish Disney would crack down, because treating these people with kid gloves is only going to cost them more than losing those people's business. The health and safety of their cast members and other guests are at stake, not to mention their reputation. How many people who otherwise might have rolled the dice and gone anyway due to the good news about Disney's cleanliness and safety protocols will stay away the more stories like this get passed around? They can't let these clowns ruin all the hard work they've done. Surely the suits have to see that.



Totally agree. And I saw some other posts on the past couple pages and I hope I didn't come off as paranoid because I think 100% compliance is never going to happen and we would be fooling ourselves to think that. However, there is a difference between someone needing a quick reminder to follow the guidelines that may have just forgotten for a moment or being a bit careless and someone who has to give a CM a hard time and argue whether they feel they need one on or not. Its the park rules, plain and simple, its what you agreed to when you entered the park. So hopefully they will address those later mentioned cases more firmly to deter others from following suit.

Thinking that going to Disney right now is virtually no risk is kidding yourself. There is risk everywhere outside your own home and everyone has to measure and manage what they are comfortable with. Disney is trying to do their best to provide as low a risk as they can offer to the public. People that cant be bothered to follow guidelines or throw fits about them, only make it that much more of a risk for others. If they want to get into a fight with a CM about wearing a mask in Disney I highly doubt they are following proper social distancing guidelines outside of Disney, and that's why its so important to step up on enforcement with individuals like that.


----------



## wombat_5606

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've seen a number of articles about this topic and sort of how the idea of individualism and rebellion has helped make America what it is - but there are positives and negatives of that and at times like this, where there really needs to be a "community first" mentality we (or at least a large portion of us) aren't able to shift our mentality



No one is expecting 100%, but Disney needs to do the work to attempt to achieve 100%.


----------



## Pdollar88

Hopefully we hear more about enforcement of masks. Worked as a CP at Space Mountain and I can only imagine how difficult it is right now for the cast members. They can’t work miracles and are trying their best, I’m sure.


----------



## gwynne

wombat_5606 said:


> No one is expecting 100%, but Disney needs to do the work to attempt to achieve 100%.


For the CM's safety, if nothing else.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

K, so the face shield policy-- is this true?


----------



## gwynne

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> K, so the face shield policy-- is this true?


The policy is wear a mask.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gwynne said:


> The policy is wear a mask.


The one that supposedly begins today?


----------



## Eric Smith

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The one that supposedly begins today?


Can you post what you're talking about?


----------



## Farro

I don't know how everybody does it. Reads and talks about Covid day after day.

I opened the news-sites today, read just the headlines, closed the sites and took my coffee outside to stare at the sun (well, not directly ) . Sometimes it's just too much. I can't imagine how people with depression or anxiety are dealing...may I suggest just turning off the world for a few days? It helps to take a "mental" vacation from everything. Kind of letting go of things we have no control over.

I am still loving the reports from parks though! If I could be anywhere, it's Animal Kingdom.

Have a great day all!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Eric Smith said:


> Can you post what you're talking about?


There is an article from yesterday on a specific Disney news website that I can't link... supposedly people with medical concerns will be able to wear face shields instead of masks beginning today..


----------



## Mit88

Just a reminder for anyone interested that the Disneyland 65th merch goes on sale today in just under 3 hours. Here’s the link to the queue page.

https://eventswithdisney.queue-it.net/?c=eventswithdisney&e=disneyland65th


----------



## gwynne

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> There is an article from yesterday on a specific Disney news website that I can't link... supposedly people with medical concerns will be able to wear face shields instead of masks beginning today..


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gwynne said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## BrianR

Helvetica said:


> Someone on Twitter has reported no Show Room, Car Design Studio or Post-Show at Test Track


I would LOVE if they add the car design studio to the Play app.  Also if you already have a car on your band it'll most likely still be there if the MB sensors on ride load are still active.



MickeyWaffles said:


> It is very likely that the people who pull their masks down on rides are doing it on every ride they go on (or that they think they can get away with.) One person doing this can expose a lot of people over the course of a day.
> 
> It is hilarious to me that people don’t realize every ride is video monitored by CMs .  If you’re on a ride, someone can see you. Disney know this is happening. But are they going to have a CM monitoring video radio a CM at the exit to confront these people? That’s really the only way to stop it.






umichigan10 said:


> If there was ever a time to enforce policies, it would be the one that relates to the global pandemic. I mean honestly, this isn’t like cutting or typical “Disney stupid guest” nonsense, this is legit a health and hygiene issue



Yeah, the whole point is empowering CMs to enforce it without repercussions if the customer chirps up the chain.  There's a lot of unlearning / relearning that we're seeing with regards to CM policies and such.  Until there's example / precedent that a CM did the right thing and got praise for it internally, I would expect to see some gun-shyness about kicking people out.

PS.  I edited out a reply because the post I replied to got vaporized.


----------



## Geomom

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The one that supposedly begins today?


It is still face masks, not shields.  There was talk of shields for ADA people, but Disney will need the union to agree to it before it can happen.  (I read this somewhere on these boards today.)


----------



## bernina

We're here now and just wanted to give my 2 cents on things. Disney is doing a great job on almost all the things they can control (face coverings, distancing, crowd levels, pop up parades, princesses and other characters randomly spotted around the parks). A few kinks need to be worked out around QS mobile order pick up areas (lots of bunching) and some ride exit areas.

The areas they can't control likes guests bunching up behind you in lines, especially when those guests are racing to see how many times they can ride a certain ride before park close, are generally ok but all it takes is one person or group not paying attention or not caring and you'll find yourself closer to someone than you'd prefer to be.  This is life in general and you have to go into this knowing you will run into these people a few times each day.

The one major fail for us is DS in the evening. The area around the parking garage escalators that dump you into DS are awful. I feel for the one or two security guards stationed there that are constantly surrounded by mobs of people deciding which way to head, waiting for sanitizer stations, and just generally acting like they always have at DS pre covid. For this reason we won't be returning to DS in the evening, we personally did not feel we could maintain distance and as many others have reported, face covering use there is much lower than the parks and resorts. We'll keep our lunch reservations as day time was much less crowded.

As for masks, they're much less of an issue than I thought they'd be. They're uncomfortable but as the days wear on you really do get used to them.  The younger kids I see are doing an excellent job keeping them on, I see very few noses poking out, and our 9 yo has not complained about her mask a single time.  The key is to get one that fits and doesn't hurt your ears. We're having the best luck with the Athleta brand ones for adults and the basic kids sized cotton ones from Old Navy for DD.  We bring extras in a ziplock bag but only once did DD ask for a fresh one. We have a handful of masks each and need to do a load of wash every other day to make sure we always have a clean one (thanks DVC!). Keep that in mind when packing if you won't have access to laundry. You can wash in sink but it's much better to wash and dry to really get them clean and freshened up. 

That being said, we have had a generally very positive experience. Wait levels are insanely low, we've been able to experience stand-by queues we've never been through thanks to FP, and no price can be placed on the freedom of randomly picking what ride you want to go on without constantly being nose down in your phone. Guests and CM are friendly, there's a general aura of being in this together and wanting to be respectful to each other. Reminds me a bit of the atmosphere on the smaller Disney cruise ships. We're all in this bubble together.


----------



## JoeA

Farro said:


> I don't know how everybody does it. Reads and talks about Covid day after day.
> 
> I opened the news-sites today, read just the headlines, closed the sites and took my coffee outside to stare at the sun (well, not directly ) . Sometimes it's just too much. I can't imagine how people with depression or anxiety are dealing...may I suggest just turning off the world for a few days? It helps to take a "mental" vacation from everything. Kind of letting go of things we have no control over.
> 
> I am still loving the reports from parks though! If I could be anywhere, it's Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Sometimes reading these posts, news sites etc is MORE painful than staring at the sun!


----------



## yulilin3

TropicalDIS said:


> @yulilin3 you live streaming from AK today?


I was  now getting video for SiDisney


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> DLP opening day:


The one takeaway I have from that video is that everyone is wearing long sleeve shirts, jackets and sweaters in mid-July


----------



## RamblingMad

brockash said:


> I am in no way condoning the attitude etc. and I do hope CMs will be able to actually do something to ppl. like this, but when I read the comment "so just note you told me," I admit I laughed.  I agree totally unacceptable and I hope they were able to remove him, but you gotta admit the guy knows Disneys ways lol.



FL has become one of the biggest outbreaks in the country.  It's only a matter of time before WDW will close again.  Folks not wearing masks will only shorten the time the park remains open.  CA shutdown pretty much today with far fewer cases than FL.


MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m 36 years old and I have my Disney autograph book from kindergarten. 31 years ago. Autographs from costumed characters are not a new thing. I guess it depends on what you classify as new. But yeah, costumed characters have been doing that least 31 years.
> 
> I have photos from this time of me standing with maybe 5-6 other kids all hugging at the same time with people crowding around. It wasn’t like each person had a turn. All my photos from the late 80s have tons of other random people in them.
> 
> There are more people in the parks now than back then. And much safer for the character performer to be in a more controlled line so they can’t be accused of anything inappropriate or knock someone over, etc. They are able to prepare for the interaction - can you imagine what a guest just “running up and hugging” is like for the character performer? Also the line deters the people who think it’s funny to sneak and try to pull Pluto’s tail, etc.
> 
> Disneyland has some more spontaneous character interactions, but they still end up being pretty organized.
> 
> I do love these new character interactions they have started doing! I don’t see this as an either or thing - I hope lines for M&G come back someday, and that they continue these fun random appearances.



Yep. I’m about ten years older than you, and I had an autograph book too. We used to do character dining at the Contemporary back in the 80s. No idea what the restaurant was called. But I do remember we went for breakfast.

You’ll still find the appearances at DL.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> There is an article from yesterday on a specific Disney news website that I can't link... supposedly people with medical concerns will be able to wear face shields instead of masks beginning today..


A Scott Gustin tweet was posted here last night. Disney is reviewing such as a possibility but has not made a decision to allow it yet.


----------



## OSUZorba

When will the water parks open? Has there been anything official on that?


----------



## AmberMV

OSUZorba said:


> When will the water parks open? Has there been anything official on that?


Water parks are likely going to be down for a while since FL cases are pretty high.


----------



## AmberMV

The state report doesn't look great today, not going to lie

Also nearly 4,000 non FL residents now have tested positive, and the worst piece is in here though I will not mention what it is


----------



## KBoopaloo

Yeah the report is not good today. Percent of tests coming back positive is back up to 15% and the worst day for deaths yet (132).


----------



## aibo

Well, thats it...See you in 2021. On the way to New York march numbers.

*Florida coronavirus reported deaths jump record 132 to pass 4,400*


----------



## mshanson3121

And sadly, as tragic as the deaths are, they are really only a small part of the picture. The number that they're not showing is the number of people who will have life-long damage from this disease. So many of the people that survive (most of those that required hospitalization), unfortunately, will never be the same due to the damage caused to their heart and lungs. And that number is *much* higher than the number of deaths. And, includes many middle aged people - not just "old" people.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> The one takeaway I have from that video is that everyone is wearing long sleeve shirts, jackets and sweaters in mid-July


Parisian summers are nearly as unpredictable as British summers. It could easily be 30c next week in Paris or Britain.


----------



## otterpop

bernina said:


> We're here now and just wanted to give my 2 cents on things. Disney is doing a great job on almost all the things they can control (face coverings, distancing, crowd levels, pop up parades, princesses and other characters randomly spotted around the parks). A few kinks need to be worked out around QS mobile order pick up areas (lots of bunching) and some ride exit areas.
> 
> The areas they can't control likes guests bunching up behind you in lines, especially when those guests are racing to see how many times they can ride a certain ride before park close, are generally ok but all it takes is one person or group not paying attention or not caring and you'll find yourself closer to someone than you'd prefer to be.  This is life in general and you have to go into this knowing you will run into these people a few times each day.
> 
> The one major fail for us is DS in the evening. The area around the parking garage escalators that dump you into DS are awful. I feel for the one or two security guards stationed there that are constantly surrounded by mobs of people deciding which way to head, waiting for sanitizer stations, and just generally acting like they always have at DS pre covid. For this reason we won't be returning to DS in the evening, we personally did not feel we could maintain distance and as many others have reported, face covering use there is much lower than the parks and resorts. We'll keep our lunch reservations as day time was much less crowded.
> 
> As for masks, they're much less of an issue than I thought they'd be. They're uncomfortable but as the days wear on you really do get used to them.  The younger kids I see are doing an excellent job keeping them on, I see very few noses poking out, and our 9 yo has not complained about her mask a single time.  The key is to get one that fits and doesn't hurt your ears. We're having the best luck with the Athleta brand ones for adults and the basic kids sized cotton ones from Old Navy for DD.  We bring extras in a ziplock bag but only once did DD ask for a fresh one. We have a handful of masks each and need to do a load of wash every other day to make sure we always have a clean one (thanks DVC!). Keep that in mind when packing if you won't have access to laundry. You can wash in sink but it's much better to wash and dry to really get them clean and freshened up.
> 
> That being said, we have had a generally very positive experience. Wait levels are insanely low, we've been able to experience stand-by queues we've never been through thanks to FP, and no price can be placed on the freedom of randomly picking what ride you want to go on without constantly being nose down in your phone. Guests and CM are friendly, there's a general aura of being in this together and wanting to be respectful to each other. Reminds me a bit of the atmosphere on the smaller Disney cruise ships. We're all in this bubble together.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## anthony2k7

aibo said:


> Well, thats it...See you in 2021. On the way to New York march numbers.
> 
> *Florida coronavirus reported deaths jump record 132 to pass 4,400*


I read elsewhere that FL hasn't been declaring excess deaths for a few weeks now?


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> I read elsewhere that FL hasn't been declaring excess deaths for a few weeks now?


What do you mean "excess" deaths?  Everything has been in the official state report.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

mshanson3121 said:


> And sadly, as tragic as the deaths are, they are really only a small part of the picture. The number that they're not showing is the number of people who will have life-long damage from this disease. So many of the people that survive (most of those that required hospitalization), unfortunately, will never be the same due to the damage caused to their heart and lungs. And that number is *much* higher than the number of deaths. And, includes many middle aged people - not just "old" people.



You know what else nobody shows anyone? The fact that 7.3 million people out of the 13 million so far have recovered. Not including the millions who don’t know they even have it 

Just giving the positive side that nobody ever mentions.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah the report is not good today. Percent of tests coming back positive is back up to 15% and the worst day for deaths yet (132).


What on earth is going on with that number of tests completed? How can it vary that much!?


----------



## Wreckem

anthony2k7 said:


> I read elsewhere that FL hasn't been declaring excess deaths for a few weeks now?



I believe both Texas and Florida do not count probable deaths. I know Texas is likely underreporting deaths by about 1500-1800 cases. Florida’s much hard to track.


----------



## Wreckem

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> You know what else nobody shows anyone? The fact that 7.3 million people out of the 13 million so far have recovered. Not including the millions who don’t know they even have it
> 
> Just giving the positive side that nobody ever mentions.



It’s pretty hard to spin the positive when most deaths in June and almost all deaths in July and onward are completely and totally needless and were avoidable.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> What do you mean "excess" deaths?  Everything has been in the official state report.


Excess is the number of extra people who died this year over last year or over an average of years.

It would reveal if FL has extra deaths they havent declared as covid - eg if they were not tested but had pneumonia symptoms.


----------



## KBoopaloo

anthony2k7 said:


> What on earth is going on with that number of tests completed? How can it vary that much!?


My understanding is that results are taking a long time (a friend in Miami said her parents had to wait 8 days for results) so I think the days with big testing numbers are likely when the labs catch up and report a giant batch at once.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wreckem said:


> It’s pretty hard to spin the positive when most deaths in June and almost all deaths in July and onward are completely and totally needless and were avoidable.




THANK YOU.


----------



## Kmedders

Does anybody actually expect Disney to shut down again? It is clear that Disney leadership is pretty “tight” with the governor and mayor, and I find it hard to believe either of those will jump to a decision to force Disney to close. I would expect mandatory masks statewide soon. Disney, as a business, would be doing so much financial and PR damage if they closed again within the next few months. I just can’t imagine this happening. But then again, I never expected any of this to happen to begin with.


----------



## Tjddis

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah the report is not good today. Percent of tests coming back positive is back up to 15% and the worst day for deaths yet (132).


Tough to see.  California rolling back reopening.  Can’t see DL opening anytime soon.  I do not envy leadership at all at WDW       It’s becoming a no win situation for them.  Imo if we had just been a little more patient across the country we would have been in a way better situation country wide...


----------



## anthony2k7

Kmedders said:


> Does anybody actually expect Disney to shut down again? It is clear that Disney leadership is pretty “tight” with the governor and mayor, and I find it hard to believe either of those will jump to a decision to force Disney to close. I would expect mandatory masks statewide soon. Disney, as a business, would be doing so much financial and PR damage if they closed again within the next few months. I just can’t imagine this happening. But then again, I never expected any of this to happen to begin with.


Yes. At least partially.


----------



## MegaraWink

Wreckem said:


> It’s pretty hard to spin the positive when most deaths in June and almost all deaths in July and onward are completely and totally needless and were avoidable.



This is a positive for those of us who don't control US policy, of course.


----------



## anthony2k7

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> What are you even taking about. I know people who had it and are fine now


Ok if you say so.

Give it a few years and let's see if they have any heart/lung/liver/kidney/neurological disease unexplained other than damage caused by covid.


----------



## dreamit

At AK and was just told by a CM that they’ve boosted the AP merchandise discount across the park to 30% off.


----------



## SierraT

Does anyone know if they are allowing charging back to resorts on site with Magic Bands?  I haven’t seen many people wearing them but Cast Members probably aren’t staying on site.


----------



## Mit88

dreamit said:


> At AK and was just told by a CM that they’ve boosted the AP merchandise discount across the park to 30% off.



Posted that a few pages back. The discount is all across property, not just the parks.


----------



## everreal15

Lets not make the mods have to come back in and remind everyone to keep this thread on topic. There are other theads for more in depth Covid-19 discussions.


----------



## anthony2k7

dreamit said:


> At AK and was just told by a CM that they’ve boosted the AP merchandise discount across the park to 30% off.


Is that plus the buy one get one free on all the 2020 merch I saw mentioned earlier?


----------



## Mit88




----------



## only hope

anthony2k7 said:


> Is that plus the buy one get one free on all the 2020 merch I saw mentioned earlier?



And is the 2020 sale at DS too or just in park? I’m blacked out atm.


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> And is the 2020 sale at DS too or just in park? I’m blacked out atm.



Yes.


----------



## andyman8

Cultural Representative Program suspended indefinitely. Letters just went out.


----------



## Tjddis

Kmedders said:


> Does anybody actually expect Disney to shut down again? It is clear that Disney leadership is pretty “tight” with the governor and mayor, and I find it hard to believe either of those will jump to a decision to force Disney to close. I would expect mandatory masks statewide soon. Disney, as a business, would be doing so much financial and PR damage if they closed again within the next few months. I just can’t imagine this happening. But then again, I never expected any of this to happen to begin with.


I think sadly they are 1 bad story away from doing just that.  How bad that story has to be is the tough question.  I think the NBA complicates things to.  Closing would be an acknowledgement that it’s not safe and players would be calling to shut it down.  What a mess that would be...remember, the country basically stood up and took notice when the MBA shut down the first time.  Shutting down the league would be crushing to WDW, ESPN, and the nations psyche...


----------



## npatellye

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 509967


How is that even possible?

It is one of our favorite rides (we have young children) but 500 minutes? That has to be an error, right?


----------



## anthony2k7

only hope said:


> And is the 2020 sale at DS too or just in park? I’m blacked out atm.


Its almost like they're desperate to get rid of the 2020 merch now incase they do not get chance later in the year

But sorry iv no idea which locations have the sale on.


----------



## Mit88

npatellye said:


> How is that even possible?
> 
> It is one of our favorite rides (we have young children) but 500 minutes? That has to be an error, right?



Hype Train. Choo-Choo


----------



## snicketfan

Tjddis said:


> I think sadly they are 1 bad story away from doing just that.  How bad that story has to be is the tough question.  I think the NBA complicates things to.  Closing would be an acknowledgement that it’s not safe and players would be calling to shut it down.  What a mess that would be...remember, the country basically stood up and took notice when the MBA shut down the first time.  Shutting down the league would be crushing to WDW, ESPN, and the nations psyche...



I am inclined to agree with this.  I wish I were wrong, but with Florida in the state it is in, it seems inevitable that there will be a bad story coming out and some sort of closure will need to occur again.


----------



## AmberMV

npatellye said:


> How is that even possible?
> 
> It is one of our favorite rides (we have young children) but 500 minutes? That has to be an error, right?


It's a photochop


----------



## mshanson3121

Kmedders said:


> Does anybody actually expect Disney to shut down again? It is clear that Disney leadership is pretty “tight” with the governor and mayor, and I find it hard to believe either of those will jump to a decision to force Disney to close. I would expect mandatory masks statewide soon. Disney, as a business, would be doing so much financial and PR damage if they closed again within the next few months. I just can’t imagine this happening. But then again, I never expected any of this to happen to begin with.



NO clue. I think the discussion re: this is more political than the board allows, since the reason they opened is political, and whether they shut down or not, will be political. At this point though, my guess is no, they won't, even if they should.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> It's a photochop



Dream killer


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Hype Train. Choo-Choo




We really need a DIS meet at the carpets with or without Dole Whips. That part is optional.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cultural representative program suspended indefinitely


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283060277911736320


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cultural exchange program suspended indefinitely
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283060277911736320




Man this really upsets me.


----------



## bffer

SaintsManiac said:


> I love the CMs. If I see one from where I am from I stop and chat. If I recognize one I tell them I do. I thank them profusely. I've had one truly unpleasant CM experience and it almost ruined the entire day. When it's bad, it's bad.



I love when I see one from "Pittsburgh." One time at a character dining the entertainment CM said, "I'm not actually from Pittsburgh. I'm from <town near Pgh>." We laughed and said, "We live just down the way from you in <another town near Pgh>." She then gave my daughter some extra special attention during the character entertainment. 



Noah_t said:


> I have one of those two.   She also has some Asthma issues and coughs a lot.   I am pretty worried about traveling.  I fully expect to need to travel with paperwork about her medical issues.



I have a bit of an asthmatic cough at times. I will have my inhalers on me at all times, both my daily and rescue. If I have to take a puff of the rescue to calm anyone down, I will.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> We really need a DIS meet at the carpets with or without Dole Whips. That part is optional.



I propose churros as a 2nd option for those of us who are not on the Dole Whip bandwagon.


----------



## rteetz

Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.



Spoiler: Rise queue





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794


----------



## MegaraWink

The cultural exchange program news is sad, but I honestly thought it has already progressed to this extent. I'm not holding my breath about this coming back. And with it Epcot becomes even more the neglected park.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/dem...ovid-19-outbreaks/V7VC2NRR7JGTZKQWD4WVJRQSTU/


----------



## Disneysoule

SaintsManiac said:


> We really need a DIS meet at the carpets with or without Dole Whips. That part is optional.


Include Dole Whips and I'm there.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I propose churros as a 2nd option for those of us who are not on the Dole Whip bandwagon.



 Seconded.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794



I feel bad for CMs that were finally able to ride after being blacked out and no won't get full experience


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cultural representative program suspended indefinitely
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283060277911736320



This is sad . I love going to Canada in Epcot and almost always finding a CM from my city.

I hope they can get them all back ASAP (safely, obviously). CMs from around the world provide so much of that intangible goodness in World Showcase and even Epcot as a whole.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794



I thought it was going to be something else “not good”. I’m relieved it’s not the type of “not good” I was thinking, but as someone who hasn’t ridden it yet, I really hope there’s a way to fix this while keeping things safe


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Tjddis said:


> I think sadly they are 1 bad story away from doing just that.  How bad that story has to be is the tough question.  I think the NBA complicates things to.  Closing would be an acknowledgement that it’s not safe and players would be calling to shut it down.  What a mess that would be...remember, the country basically stood up and took notice when the MBA shut down the first time.  Shutting down the league would be crushing to WDW, ESPN, and the nations psyche...


I can see the logic in what you are saying, however, as I've posted before, I don't believe the NBA has any impact on what Disney will be doing with he parks or other resorts for normal guests.  Although the players do have opportunities for extra activities outside their secure zone, they are restricted for the most part in their bubble and have the other testing requirements on a daily basis.  Unless their is an outbreak caused from the outside within their bubble, I believe they will be there.  IMO, closing parks/resorts (including DVC resorts) is not directly tied to the NBA in any way;  all of those can be closed for safety issues regardless of what the NBA does.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794


I didn't want to view the spoiler; is this a change to the ride/pre show or something to the queue?


----------



## everreal15

rteetz said:


> Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794



Sad to see but I fully expected something the change after yesterday. I was hoping they just set up some markers and at worst barriers to go along with them to help people distance properly. It's better than leaving it the way they had it before. I wonder if they will continue to adjust the ride setup and hopefully bring back the other areas in a safe way.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is sad . I love going to Canada in Epcot and almost always finding a CM from my city.
> 
> I hope they can get them all back ASAP (safely, obviously). CMs from around the world provide so much of that intangible goodness in World Showcase and even Epcot as a whole.



They ARE Epcot, IMO.They’re the reason WS is what it is.


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I didn't want to view the spoiler; is this a change to the ride/pre show or something to the queue?



Pre Show cut


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Change for Rise today which is not good. Hopefully doesn’t continue.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise queue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283059569065889794



That’s what I was afraid of with this attraction. I 100% believe that if they cannot run this specific one fully, it shouldn’t be run at all. The preshows here are unlike any other attraction, not like walking through the silly FoP one.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> They ARE Epcot, IMO.They’re the reason WS is what it is.




We spent Thanksgiving Day in 2017 going to all of the Kidcot stations and chatting with them. Ugh I hope they come back at some point.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> We spent Thanksgiving Day in 2017 going to all of the Kidcot stations and chatting with them. Ugh I hope they come back at some point.



I don’t want Billy from Idaho serving me a beer at Rose and Crown. Not that there’s anything personally wrong with Billy from Idaho, he’s just not William from Wales who should be serving me a European draft from a UK bar.


----------



## MaC410

Really sad news for Epcot . The CMs from around the world is a big part of the experience. It was also fun that the CMs at Biergarten were the only ones who don't have trouble pronouncing my last name! Hopefully this is something that return quickly once things get better.


----------



## MegaraWink

Mit88 said:


> I don’t want Billy from Idaho serving me a beer at Rose and Crown. Not that there’s anything personally wrong with Billy from Idaho, he’s just not William from Wales who should be serving me a European draft from a UK bar.



Same, but I'm thinking of the sake bar.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can see the logic in what you are saying, however, as I've posted before, I don't believe the NBA has any impact on what Disney will be doing with he parks or other resorts for normal guests.  Although the players do have opportunities for extra activities outside their secure zone, they are restricted for the most part in their bubble and have the other testing requirements on a daily basis.  Unless their is an outbreak caused from the outside within their bubble, I believe they will be there.  IMO, closing parks/resorts (including DVC resorts) is not directly tied to the NBA in any way;  all of those can be closed for safety issues regardless of what the NBA does.


I hope the don’t close again and it really has nothing to do with trips or the magic of Disney. Over 80,000 employees rely on WDW operating in order to access means for food, housing and healthcare. The state’s safety net has already failed a majority of them with delays in payments. I have a vested interest in them staying open because I have a trip and I have a professional interest in stopping COVID transmission ASAP. But it’s simply not worth closing WDW at this point if it will cause an even greater crisis or exacerbate the current one to the point of collapsing systems. If WDW closes it would be nothing short of catastrophic for that region...and I think leadership knows this. I predict that it will operate in some capacity and if it does close again then it really would be a situation in which there were much greater problems going on.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> We spent Thanksgiving Day in 2017 going to all of the Kidcot stations and chatting with them. Ugh I hope they come back at some point.


Like the CPs, they’ll absolutely be back; the current environment just isn’t suitable for programs like those. Next year could be different; we’ll see.


----------



## MrsBooch

Every time we veer off topic this is what I hear in my head....


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Like the CPs, they’ll absolutely be back; the current environment just isn’t suitable for programs like those. Next year could be different; we’ll see.



I agree.

Everyone, go to sleep and wake up next year.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

WonderlandisReality said:


> I hope the don’t close again and it really has nothing to do with trips or the magic of Disney. Over 80,000 employees rely on WDW operating in order to access means for food, housing and healthcare. The state’s safety net has already failed a majority of them with delays in payments. I have a vested interest in them staying open because I have a trip and I have a professional interest in stopping COVID transmission ASAP. But it’s simply not worth closing WDW at this point if it will cause an even greater crisis or exacerbate the current one to the point of collapsing systems. If WDW closes it would be nothing short of catastrophic for that region...and I think leadership knows this. I predict that it will operate in some capacity and if it does close again then it really would be a situation in which there were much greater problems going on.


Agreed.  I have a significant interest in them staying open as well and can argue both sides of the coin.  However, optimizing CM and guest safety is absolutely paramount here.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283069896142868481


----------



## fla4fun

MegaraWink said:


> The cultural exchange program news is sad, but I honestly thought it has already progressed to this extent. I'm not holding my breath about this coming back. And with it Epcot becomes even more the neglected park.


I don’t think it has anything to do with neglect.  I think it’s purely a virus thing, and when we finally get that under control, we will see both this and the CP come back.  I will miss them, but I could understand if they can’t/don’t want to travel right now.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

SarahC97 said:


> 10 am, 1 pm, and 4 pm, I believe.


Ahhh right, I heard this but then totally forgot in all of the excitement!  I'll probably try at 10am to be safe, and then the others if I don't get in.  I'm still bummed it's only once per day but I assume they did the math & that's still the best way to make sure plenty of people get to ride it.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

dreamit said:


> At AK and was just told by a CM that they’ve boosted the AP merchandise discount across the park to 30% off.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat I wish this had been the case Friday!  I got a little over-excited at Space Mountain's gift shop.


----------



## Shelleyfs

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is sad . I love going to Canada in Epcot and almost always finding a CM from my city.
> 
> I hope they can get them all back ASAP (safely, obviously). CMs from around the world provide so much of that intangible goodness in World Showcase and even Epcot as a whole.


Me too!   I've lived in the States for almost 25 years and last time I was at Le Cellier our server was a Cape Bretoner.  I talked his ear off.  As we were walking out the park, my husband was looking at me weird and asked him what was wrong.  He said my accent was coming back.  I laughed so hard, but it was nice to see someone from home.


----------



## rabidstoat

MaC410 said:


> Really sad news for Epcot . The CMs from around the world is a big part of the experience. It was also fun that the CMs at Biergarten were the only ones who don't have trouble pronouncing my last name! Hopefully this is something that return quickly once things get better.



Were they all sent home previously? This is the program that makes it so that the German pavilion has people who are actually from Germany working there, right? Is it all Floridians staffing the world pavilions now?


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283077911306698755


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if anyone has reported,  the pre show of flight of passage is....um.....on


----------



## tinkerhon

MaC410 said:


> Really sad news for Epcot . The CMs from around the world is a big part of the experience. It was also fun that the CMs at Biergarten were the only ones who don't have trouble pronouncing my last name! Hopefully this is something that return quickly once things get better.



Just not Epcot without them


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283078734820585474


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if anyone has reported,  the pre show of flight of passage is....um.....on
> View attachment 509988



It was still on when i went on thursday. It however is not the full length version. I imagine its necessary because it goes over the safety info and how to properly board the ride vehicle.


----------



## Anna_Sh

WonderlandisReality said:


> I hope the don’t close again and it really has nothing to do with trips or the magic of Disney. Over 80,000 employees rely on WDW operating in order to access means for food, housing and healthcare. The state’s safety net has already failed a majority of them with delays in payments. I have a vested interest in them staying open because I have a trip and I have a professional interest in stopping COVID transmission ASAP. But it’s simply not worth closing WDW at this point if it will cause an even greater crisis or exacerbate the current one to the point of collapsing systems. If WDW closes it would be nothing short of catastrophic for that region...and I think leadership knows this. I predict that it will operate in some capacity and if it does close again then it really would be a situation in which there were much greater problems going on.


And, if Disney closed again, it would cost a lot of other people in the tourism industry their jobs.  This state needs tourism to function.  I don’t see the mayor or the governor doing anything to jeopardize that.


----------



## jade1

Wreckem said:


> It’s pretty hard to spin the positive when most deaths in June and almost all deaths in July and onward are completely and totally needless and were avoidable.



It seems weird now that Universal Studios was open that whole time.


----------



## The Pho

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if anyone has reported,  the pre show of flight of passage is....um.....on
> View attachment 509988


That’s a shame.  I was really hoping they’d skip this.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

tinkerhon said:


> Not to threadjack, but for any keurig lovers - has anyone tried the Hostess k-cups yet?  Bought the Honey Bun -
> Omg !!!!



I have not but now I will, was waiting for someone to be the guinea pig...thanks


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if anyone has reported,  the pre show of flight of passage is....um.....on
> View attachment 509988


That’s a change correct? I believe previously they had people skip the first one and go right to the second one.


----------



## osufeth24

Anna_Sh said:


> And, if Disney closed again, it would cost a lot of other people in the tourism industry their jobs.  This state needs tourism to function.  I don’t see the mayor or the governor doing anything to jeopardize that.



*raises hand* I'm part of that.

It's a fine line you got to balance.  Which many seem to not understand


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> That’s a change correct? I believe previously they had people skip the first one and go right to the second one.



I thought the first pre show was shut down because the whole “hey, you have a disease stuck to you, we need you need to shake it off” I would think is pretty bad optics right now


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I thought the first pre show was shut down because the whole “hey, you have a disease stuck to you, we need you need to shake it off” I would think is pretty bad optics right now


Yeah I thought at least in the first couple days they had you skip the first show and then the second with Dr. Ogden you still did.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> Yeah I thought at least in the first couple days they had you skip the first show and then the second with Dr. Ogden you still did.



This is correct.


----------



## RamblingMad

jade1 said:


> It seems weird now that Universal Studios was open that whole time.



I can’t see these parks staying open through the end of August. Cases are much worse now than when they originally closed.


----------



## yulilin3

The Pho said:


> That’s a shame.  I was really hoping they’d skip this.


Ok it wasn't the full pre show. and no second one
Wind and smell effects were on,  spray effects were off


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I’m not sure of the ins and outs of the unions, but can they (or do you think they would) pressure Disney to crack down harder on mask enforcement?

I know a stipulation of CMs going back to work was requiring masks for all - guests and CMs. Is the requirement enough for the union, or do you think they could pressure Disney management to crack down on it harder if some CMs report mask issues with guests?


----------



## JacknSally

*If anyone is interested, the DisUnplugged Team is live now, discussing their experiences with the reopening at MK and AK.*


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Yeah I thought at least in the first couple days they had you skip the first show and then the second with Dr. Ogden you still did.


No disease but half of the first is still shown


----------



## kylenne

Anna_Sh said:


> And, if Disney closed again, it would cost a lot of other people in the tourism industry their jobs.  This state needs tourism to function.  I don’t see the mayor or the governor doing anything to jeopardize that.



I read a really good article about this recently. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/27/...ney-tourism.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## LSUmiss

glocker said:


> It's ignorant to think that these types of things are not happening; they obviously are. There have been multiple reports and Disney has had to move to threats of "no photo for you" when you take your mask off during the ride." People can't be trusted to do the right thing, that's why we are where we are as a country: worst epicenter in the world.
> 
> People removing masks in an enclosed space is number 1 on the list of high risk situations...and you have no control over that. Disney does have a modicum of control as they are the property owners. Look at Costco, they will not allow you to break the mask rule... "don't like it, well cancel your membership and you can leave." This is what Disney needs to do. Let's keep in mind that nearly everyone on these boards are HUGE fans and want the parks to succeed, both now and in the future. Some on the boards snort massive amounts of pixie dust and defend Disney to the death, while others are watching in horror because they are realists. Remember, BOTH groups look forward to the day we move back to some semblance of normal so that we can enjoy our lives again.


The thing is that I am actually here & have not seen it once. I am not saying it doesn’t happen at all, but it’s is likely very infrequently.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> APs get 30% off Merchandise through August 14th.


I just found that out today when I went I buy something! Nice!!


----------



## armerida

LSUmiss said:


> I just found that out today when I went I buy something! Nice!!


Do you know if this applies to the festival merch booths at Epcot?


----------



## kylenne

armerida said:


> Do you know if this applies to the festival merch booths at Epcot?



They said property wide so I would assume so, AP discounts normally work there iirc.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> The thing is that I am actually here & have not seen it once. I am not saying it doesn’t happen at all, but it’s is likely very infrequently.



If not everyone is seeing it happen, it means compliance is high. But that doesn’t mean its not happening. As long as there’s one eye witness that sees it, it means its not perfect, and they need to make sure its as close to perfect as they can possibly be. When it happens, and a CM isn’t around to see it, unfortunately there’s nothing that can be done outside of bringing in additional CMs to cover more ground and hope that has an impact. Non compilers are always going to find a way to sneak around the rules, so it shouldn’t come as a shock to see reports of non-compliance. It’s how Disney reacts and adapts that’s important to ensure that it doesn’t get to a point were more and more people are seeing people around the parks not complying. It seems to be very good so far outside of a few instances, but again, that’s to be expected. Some habits during quarantine have been adjusted and improved, but people overall are still going to do what they want to do, that hasn’t, and wont change. Enforcement is key


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> They ARE Epcot, IMO.They’re the reason WS is what it is.


Exactly. When non-Disney people question why people love WDW so much, I always use WS as an example. Food and drinks and flavors that one can get all in the same day thanks to actual citizens working the different countries. This is completely necessary for now but will come back as soon as it's able I'm sure.


----------



## EasternShoreGal

andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.





andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.


Q





andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.


I just wanted to take a minute to thank you for the very well written, well thought out description of your feelings about your visit.  Your words were very descriptive and they have really helped us visualize the experience more so than any vlog that we have seen and validate some (for now) final decisions about our trip.

I don’t post a lot but have read every page of this thread.  We have postponed our March trip several times over the course of the last few months, but as DVC members with a WFH situation right now and vacation timing flexibility, we have been lucky enough to just postpone and not cancel our trip several times.  Unfortunately it went from beautiful March weather to brutal August heat but since we already have another trip planned in October, we aren’t planning to postpone any further and were trying to figure out how to do the trip as safely as possible.  We are just seriously in need of an escape and have some points we would like to use.  We were planning a resort only trip at BCV and the VGF but with Stormalong Bay not available to us and only one small pool at VGF because of the NBA we have settled on CCV because of the availability of two pools with only DVC guests using them which we are hoping will spread the guests out a little bit.  We have seen several reports of the WL complex being pretty quiet.  The several reports of short waits had us perhaps contemplating some park time but the many reports of the extreme heat gave us some pause.  Your overall comments about the tone were the final dealbreaker for us and we will wait to actually revisit the parks.  We also appreciated your comments about the DS restaurants and a good bit of mask non compliance at DS.  Looks like our thoughts to limit our time there might be wise. 

Guess we will continue to anxiously listen to others reports and once again thank you for the very reflective take on the current Disney experience.


----------



## koszmok

kylenne said:


> I read a really good article about this recently.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/27/...ney-tourism.html?referringSource=articleShare



Yep. I was wondering that those who are rooting for Disney to close again have they ever thought about that the CMs etc  need to work? They need income to eat, pay rent/mortgage, gas.  Yes, there is a chance that some of hem will get infected but everyone of them who works will get PAID.

Seeing the pictures about MK/AK I have a feeling that with the safety requirements in place Disney world it`s a rather safe working environment.

I guess (not knowing for sure `cause I didn`t see pictures) that a lot of people working in Orlando outside of Disney has absolutely unsafe working environment compared to Disney world.


----------



## KBoopaloo

No one is rooting for the parks close. People are rooting for the virus to stop spreading.


----------



## koszmok

KBoopaloo said:


> No one is rooting for the parks close. People are rooting for the virus to stop spreading.



That`s fair enough. Although I remember people wanting to close again....


----------



## JacknSally

*Craig from The DisUnplugged uploaded this video this morning of his experience trying to do everything in MK on reopening day. I'm only 10 minutes in (it's an hour long video) but he's got great shots of things like the morning cavalcades and the safety measures on the Jungle Cruise boats.





*


----------



## lauraingalls

When we left AK at the end of a thunderstorm, I turned to look back at the temperature screening tents. No one was in there taking temps and people were just walking through. I stood there at least a minute looking for someone who looked like they worked there but didn't see anyone. I am guessing Advent Health had their people in a safer location than a metal tent during a thunderstorm but they should not have allowed people into the park without being screened.


----------



## Tjddis

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I can see the logic in what you are saying, however, as I've posted before, I don't believe the NBA has any impact on what Disney will be doing with he parks or other resorts for normal guests.  Although the players do have opportunities for extra activities outside their secure zone, they are restricted for the most part in their bubble and have the other testing requirements on a daily basis.  Unless their is an outbreak caused from the outside within their bubble, I believe they will be there.  IMO, closing parks/resorts (including DVC resorts) is not directly tied to the NBA in any way;  all of those can be closed for safety issues regardless of what the NBA does.


Sure I hear you.  It will probably not be a calculation for either entity in their decision making process.  But given the climate it will be a short leap for detractors to connect those dots and raise the rhetoric.   Not advocating for that, just acknowledging they are at least perception wise linked in how they go forward.


----------



## mshanson3121

koszmok said:


> That`s fair enough. Although I remember people wanting to close again....



In an effort to slow the spread.  Yes, people need income too, but if Covid continues to increase in the US like it is, jobs are going to be affected anyways since they'll be forced to shut down again. And a lot of businesses will NOT survive a second shut down. Which was why the US was warned over and over and over again they were moving too fast. It's a double edged sword.


----------



## AmberMV

KBoopaloo said:


> No one is rooting for the parks close. People are rooting for the virus to stop spreading.


The actual only way to prevent additional spread is to stop inbound and outbound state line traffic, i.e. only Florida residents visit Florida attractions-GA residents visit only GA attractions-NY residents only visit NY attractions, etc.  But this is something nobody wants to hear, unfortunately.  It has, however, been something I said months ago.  Keep the community to the community, start small and work up from there.  Incentivise locals to visit local attractions, regardless of what state that is as every state has their own draw.  Disney wanted to expand quickly and allow in all U.S. residents, that's the direction they chose.


----------



## BrianR

lauraingalls said:


> When we left AK at the end of a thunderstorm, I turned to look back at the temperature screening tents. No one was in there taking temps and people were just walking through. I stood there at least a minute looking for someone who looked like they worked there but didn't see anyone. I am guessing Advent Health had their people in a safer location than a metal tent during a thunderstorm but they should not have allowed people into the park without being screened.


Probably should shut down admittance until the storm clears.  But then you have a build up of people.  Sounds like a scenario they need to look at.


----------



## Tjddis

osufeth24 said:


> *raises hand* I'm part of that.
> 
> It's a fine line you got to balance.  Which many seem to not understand


I think everybody understands.  But if people don’t want to travel due their perception that FLA is not safe right now what will it matter?  Even if I wanted to go NY quarantine and threat of fine would stop me...


----------



## Ponderer

koszmok said:


> That`s fair enough. Although I remember people wanting to close again....



I want them to close if park visitors start to catch this in significant, provable numbers - and more so, start to die from COVID. That's my metric. Nothing is worth that. It would be insanity to keep an actual major disease vector running.

WDW is maybe my favorite place on Earth and I want people to enjoy it. But the first time I ever went there, I loved it and so did my significant other at the time. I asked her why, and she said, "Because it's the safest place I've ever been."

That's what I want to preserve. That's the WDW I want to return to.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> The actual only way to prevent additional spread is to stop inbound and outbound state line traffic, i.e. only Florida residents visit Florida attractions-GA residents visit only GA attractions-NY residents only visit NY attractions, etc.  But this is something nobody wants to hear, unfortunately.  It has, however, been something I said months ago.  Keep the community to the community, start small and work up from there.  Incentivise locals to visit local attractions, regardless of what state that is as every state has their own draw.  Disney wanted to expand quickly and allow in all U.S. residents, that's the direction they chose.


I can understand your premise.  Since Disney hadn’t been open long this spike isn’t from outside tourists.  California is hardly open at all and they’re spiking.  I believe this started up again due to a small group of people who no longer thought it was much of a threat.  Covid coverage was sparse for several weeks and people saw others going out in groups and that set a precedent.  Now we’re all paying the price.  Those guests you see at Disney not following the guidelines are the same people who don’t take the virus seriously and become part of the spread.  I wish we’d have a federal mask mandate but that won’t happen.  We all need to do our part to slow this again so businesses can open/stay open.  We’re in this for awhile yet and we need to find ways to live with this and continue our lives as best as possible.


----------



## AmberMV

Since I'm in Florida I just want to share this because it does relate to the thread topic.  We have said multiple times that Florida allows anyone to be tested for any, or no, reason-HOWEVER, I decided to stop on my way to the grocery store today to see if I could get a test as I have not tried to yet and what I was told was that they open at 9am and by 8:15am they have a line around the corner of the outside of the building and are out of tests by the time they actually officially open. Every. Single. Day.  As someone who has no symptoms and no reason to get a Dr. referral I am not about to wait in a long line of people wanting to get tested.  So there are likely MANY others like me who would like to get tested but can't. Our state is doing more tests consistently than almost every other state but that also means we run out of tests quickly every day.


----------



## Tjddis

koszmok said:


> Yep. I was wondering that those who are rooting for Disney to close again have they ever thought about that the CMs etc  need to work? They need income to eat, pay rent/mortgage, gas.  Yes, there is a chance that some of hem will get infected but everyone of them who works will get PAID.
> 
> Seeing the pictures about MK/AK I have a feeling that with the safety requirements in place Disney world it`s a rather safe working environment.
> 
> I guess (not knowing for sure `cause I didn`t see pictures) that a lot of people working in Orlando outside of Disney has absolutely unsafe working environment compared to Disney world.


Question: UO did mass layoffs recently based in part on low attendance, no?  Do we think Disney will not do the same if current level of attendance continues?   Does attendance not drop significantly usually in fall?   Proliferation of the virus will only continue to keep attendance down.  In other words the quicker the virus goes away the better it will be not only for the tourism industry but the entire workforce of this country...almost every industry is feeling impact and the longer we don’t get it under control the longer everybody suffers...


----------



## dreamit

It’s probably already been said, but the 30% AP is until 8/14.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Tjddis said:


> Question: UO did mass layoffs recently based in part on low attendance, no?  Do we think Disney will not do the same if current level of attendance continues?   Does attendance not drop significantly usually in fall?   Proliferation of the virus will only continue to keep attendance down.  In other words the quicker the virus goes away the better it will be not only for the tourism industry but the entire workforce of this country...almost every industry is feeling impact and the longer we don’t get it under control the longer everybody suffers...


The union and Disney came to terms back in April.  I’m assuming that contract is still valid for those cast members not yet called back.  Those covered by the agreement will not be laid off presently.  They are covered to April 2021.


----------



## AmberMV

Tjddis said:


> Question: UO did mass layoffs recently based in part on low attendance, no?  Do we think Disney will not do the same if current level of attendance continues?   Does attendance not drop significantly usually in fall?   Proliferation of the virus will only continue to keep attendance down.  In other words the quicker the virus goes away the better it will be not only for the tourism industry but the entire workforce of this country...almost every industry is feeling impact and the longer we don’t get it under control the longer everybody suffers...


UO did do layoffs.  They laid off sectors of employment that aren't really viable in this current climate, such as marketing, private events, parties, etc.  None of those sectors can be in play right now.  Disney kind of did it, but in a different way.  No CP, no CRP, actors for shows, parades, etc those are extra positions that are not coming back to the park right off the bat.  I think Disney will try to keep as many positions filled as they can.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283106859222786049


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283090466800644096


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> "Excellent" isn't the word I'd use. My bar for excellence at the moment is very high. As someone who was there, I'd use the words "good" and "reasonable" to describe the measures I experienced. The rest of this post isn't an answer to the QP above, but it was a nice segue into some of my thoughts and reflections on WDW's reopening weekend. I apologize in advance that this will probably break the record for my longest post.
> 
> I allowed myself to indulge in the rose-colored glasses for a bit since it had been my longest stretch in quite some time without visiting a Disney Park. Walking into MK again felt great. Something I've come to realize over the last few months is just how much we take escapism and leisure for granted. Whether that be a trip to Disney World or just a trip to the movies, there is something innate in all of us, I think, that craves those moments when we can "check out" of reality and allow our stresses and even awareness of the "real world" to momentarily fade away. I hadn't experienced that sort of "check out" since at least March and for that brief moment when I "rocketing through the galaxy" on Space Mountain, I experienced it again. For a brief moment, I forgot that I was wearing a mask, that we were in the midst of a pandemic, and all of the stresses and anxieties of the last few months. That was an absolutely wonderful feeling, but more on that in a moment.
> 
> I also wanted to make a point to take a more nuanced look at the various policies and procedures, their implementations, and how Guests were reacting to them. Given that mostly everyone I've talked to outside of this thread and TWDC (and not even everyone in those two groups is in complete agreement) have been skeptical -- to put it lightly -- that this reopening would do more good than harm, I did my best to go in with a completely open mind (not hitting Disney for just reopening but also not placing a disproportionate level of trust in them more so than I would place in any business). Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Attraction Operations - I won't go into too much detail since so many sites have done thorough step-by-step breakdowns of each attraction's new procedures. I will say I felt very safe on every attraction (within reason of course) I experienced. Only two come to mind where I think there could be some challenges. There had been some reports that Splash had dialed down its water effects (as it often does in the winter). That doesn't appear to be the case. I got wetter on Splash Mountain on Saturday than I had in quite some time, and unfortunately, my "face covering" got pretty wet too. I had another to put on, but carrying around a wet "face covering" wasn't ideal. I'd suggest maybe bringing a disposable mask for Splash, just in case. The other thing I didn't consider was that when your face gets wait, you have this natural reflex to wipe away the water, so I ended up touching my face after I had touched the lap bar. Not ideal, but just need to be more aware next time. I also thought that the barriers set up on KS seemed a little inadequate. A young girl seated behind me was playing with it and sticking her hands under it; I wouldn't be surprised if at some point they start seating KS every other row. I've been told that there is no plan for that at this time though. Beyond those two experiences, I was impressed and had some really cool moments on a few Attractions too. I was on Under the Sea - Journey of the Little Mermaid and realized that I was in the only filled clamshell in the entire Ursula room. I had my own "module" (don't know what else to call it) during FoP. I will say that these experiences all happened after 2pm, so I'd recommend sticking around later in the day.
> 
> Attraction exits - These were the biggest "chokepoints" I experienced. Even though parties in each vehicle are spaced out, there's still that "mad dash" to the next attraction sometimes. This is further complicated by the fact that most exits only have one or two hand sanitizer stations at the exit, sometimes creating a line in an already tight space. The only thing Disney could do here is to potentially add more hand sanitizer stations at the exit. My recommendation would be to just stay aware of those around you as you exit an attraction vehicle and perhaps just wait an extra few seconds to exit the vehicle if you see some crowding. I'd also avoid that sanitizer station at the exit of the attraction unless you see no wait. There were almost always a few more stations after the exit, and if not, you could find one nearby.
> 
> "Face covering" compliance - In the theme parks, I was shocked (in a good way) by how many Guests were wearing "face coverings" and wearing them properly. A source reminded me that Disney is not requiring "masks" but rather "face coverings," so I'm going to try to use the correct language here. If I had to guess, I'd say that compliance ranged around 95% with the other 5% being those who were snacking or drinking. I did witness one altercation with an INCREDI-SQUAD CM where the Guest was insistent (to put it mildly) that he was still drinking his (mostly empty) bottle of water. He was asked to step to the side to finish his drink. I think that would be a good policy if it's enforced, but I did see many Guests eating and drinking in the middle of pathways. As a reminder, blocking pathways is never courteous and even less so in the middle of a pandemic. At MK, the "face covering" and heat didn't bother me at all, however at DAK, my "face covering" was not fun (it was the same one; I had washed it in my villa Saturday night). If you're visiting this summer, I might consider a shorter park day and pairing it with pool time. Most rides at DAK were walk-ons and there are only 8 attractions there (and most guests would only be interested in five or six of them).
> 
> Dehydration - This is the most important point I'll make. I found that the "face covering" disincentivized more frequent hydration. I've dealt with Florida summers routinely for many, many years and have been out and about in the parks when the "Real Feel" was 110 degrees, but I've never come as close to being dehydrated as I did on Saturday. I would make a conscience effort to pay attention to how much time goes by in between drinks of water. Most (though not all) QS locations will allow you to enter to get a free iced water. Those that won't (like Cosmic Ray's) will direct you to a nearby QS that offers free water. At Cosmic Ray's, they sent me to Auntie Gravity's for example. I wouldn't be surprised if (especially given the brutal heat Orlando is experiencing right now) Disney sees a sizable increase in dehydrated guests showing up to First Aid.
> 
> QS Dining - The area where I was most surprised.  They have taken dining rooms which amounted to semi-controlled chaos and turned them into spaced-out, organized experiences. As has been reported, to enter most QS restaurants, you first must place a mobile order and then your order must be called. You will be directed to a specific station. The procedures vary from location to location, but I was shocked that --in the middle of a thunderstorm none the less -- the usually bustling Cosmic Ray's maintained every other table vacant and every guest was seated at a distanced. I was shocked and very impressed. These are the types of changes (or components of these changes) I wouldn't be surprised to see WDW stick with even post-COVID.
> 
> Rope drop - As we discussed on Saturday, reports from park open at MK on 7/11 were not good at all. As I said in a previous post, several CMs (both at Poly and MK) used words like "crazy," "uneven," and "a lot" to describe rope drop that morning. Disney surely knew that would happen and they should've prepared much better. I wouldn't fault them for a hiccup like this during previews, as previews are inherently designed to iron out kinks like this (as we've seen today, there's stuff they're learning during the previews and making adjustments on the fly). For example, I was told that the parking/Park Arrival procedures at MK changed four times the morning of the first CM previews. That said, this certainly isn't their first rodeo with the "I wanna be first" crew, and they clearly knew it was coming, which is why sent those voicemails to resort guests encouraging them to delay their arrival. Anyways, on Saturday, I was told they were already coming up with a plan to address the rope drop situation, and we found out that plan this morning.
> 
> Afternoon waits - Building on my last point, I'd advise you avoid park opening at all costs if physical distancing is important to you or if you'd rather not start your day with a (needless imo) stressful experience. At MK, I arrived just before 10:30am and did everything I had initially planned on doing by 3pm. The longest wait I experienced was maybe 15 minutes long (for 7DMT). At DAK, I arrived much later and still got everything done in three hours basically. Because there's no "incentive" for people to stay late (i.e. fireworks), I found that the parks are also experiencing the "Universal pattern" where guests leave hours before official park closing. In fact, based on my experiences at DAK and MK, you might find shorter wait times in the last three hours of park operation than in the first three. I cannot strongly recommend enough that people wait until an hour or two after park opening to arrive (if not later). It will make your experience so much more enjoyable. If there were ever a time to sleep in on a WDW vacation, now's the time. I think 8 hours is more than enough time at MK at the moment (and especially if you're visiting MK on multiple days), and 5 hours is probably more than enough for DAK.
> 
> Operational challenges - Four months can feel like an eternity in this new world we're living in. I can tell you that I had forgotten about the discussions we had earlier this year about the "rough" condition that some of the attractions were in. Some of the weekend's delays can be chalked up to the systems being out of regular use for the last four months, but there are also still many attractions that need more long-term care. TTA has not reopened and *should* be back sometime this week. JC and PotC had some difficulties this weekend. HM had even more. Splash and Everest also are still falling victim to their usual difficulties. Unfortunately, don't expect any major fixes anytime soon.
> 
> Disney Springs - Yikes. Disney Springs was a different story. Not a lot of mask compliance there. Not a lot of physical distancing there either. The Boathouse is officially operating at 75% capacity right now, but they seem to be seating tables in clusters, giving you no more than two or three feet of space between you and another party. Perhaps Disney has focused more so on the parks and let DS fall to the back burner but it seemed like a typical weekend night there.
> 
> Now to the question that I'm sure is one everyone's mind: What's next? The answer to that is complicated. What we've seen and will see over the next week seems like how it's going to be for some time. Everything I (and others) have heard suggests that, while there will be some tweaks and adjustments here and there (and maybe slight changes in capacity), the current plan is to keep things mostly as is until the fall. Initially, Disney had a pretty aggressive reopening plan, but with 15k+ new cases being reported, it's apparent that has changed the calculation. The relatively low crowds have also seemed to change the calculation.
> 
> I've been told that we might not see fireworks until "late fall" _maybe_. With the exception of Epcot, the park hours don't allow for it at the moment, given that MK, DHS, and DAK all close before sunset. Those are the set hours until October at the moment. Those certainly could change if crowds do start to pick up, but so long as they have to social distance on busses (which I don't see not happening for a long time), park opens and closes must be staggered. Perhaps at some point we'll see MK 9-8, HS 10-10, DAK 8-7, and Epcot stay at 11-9, but that's just a personal guess. In the short term, I wouldn't expect much of a change on that front right now. Most indoor shows don't seem to be coming back until the performers' union can come to some kind of agreement with Disney. The CP may not be back until Fall of next year (maybe Fall Advantage). The water parks are anyone's guess right now.
> 
> You can see that Disney has "Please Stand Here" markers for crowds well beyond what is needed at the moment, and while I think they'll try to bump out "official" capacity, it's worth noting that on both days I was in the parks, any regular guest could've walked up bought a ticket and made a reservation. For "day guests" and resort guests, the only park where they seems to be some level of difficulty obtaining a reservation is DHS. And while I think they may try to bring on a few more shops and restaurants to increase capacity a bit, I don't see a way they start filling in more seats on rides for example for quite some time. Of course, some of this seems to be by design. Disney could always open up those available spots to AP holders and I'm sure they'd be gone in hours, but I also think it's interesting that they so far haven't done that. More to the point, they've paused AP sales again. A "friend of a friend" in GR said that had to do with "alleviating" availability issues for current AP holders, but that information is second-hand so take it for what you will. If availability starts to change for AP holders, I'd take that as a sign that crowds aren't what they were hoping for. Until that happens, it's anyone's guess if this was what top execs were planning.
> 
> Overall, I was impressed with what I saw at the parks and resorts. There are some kinks that need to be ironed out, but I think Disney did everything within reason to make the parks as safe as they could. Could they have done more? Yes, but at a certain point, so many precautions and restrictions makes operating more difficult and expensive than staying closed so it's a balancing act: managing risk vs. managing logistics/profits. That brings me to my most important point. Disney magic cannot make the virus disappear. There is still an inherent risk in visiting at the moment. No, Disney is not the safest place in Florida. No, going to Disney is not the same thing as the grocery store. There are fundemtnal parts of the experience that are high-touch and involve large groups of people. With the numbers in Florida, statistically speaking, someone at some point is going to walk into one of the parks with COVID-19. Am I saying don't go? Not at all. I did and enjoyed it, but everyone is entitled to make their own decision about what is best for their situation.  I do think it's important that we, as fans, recognize that Disney isn't going to magically make COVID-19 disappear. The risk is there. They have signs at the entrance to remind you and it's important that all of us who visit right now acknowledge that risk and take it seriously. This means taking all the precautions possible when you are there. This means quarantining or getting tested when returning home. I say this not to harp on people but as someone who really would love to see the parks stay open and CMs keep their jobs, but if people catch it at WDW, go home and spread it in their communities, there's going to be huge problems for WDW and its CMs.
> 
> As I've said, my feelings on their reopening are still very mixed. From a health perspective, I'm a little neurotic. Now that I'm home, I got tested this morning and will quarantine until I get my results. We'll see. But in a larger sense, my feelings are sort of mixed for other reasons. I know there's been much discussion today about the crowds. There's no way around it: the crowds are historically low. I visited after 9/11 and can't remember it being quite as quiet as it was at 6pm on Main Street on Saturday. While I love the shorter waits at attractions, it feels like there is something missing. It's not that there are no fireworks, parades, or character greetings; it's something intangible that's missing. It's almost like that special sense of occasion that has come to define WDW isn't there right now. Even when I've traveled alone before, there is this communal sense of experience, like (whether we're speaking to each other or not) everyone is enjoying this special place together (both the highs and lows of it), but there were parts of this weekend that felt somewhat isolating. I don't really go to WDW to be away from people. There are barriers with most CMs. Guest, for obvious reasons, don't really seem to want to talk with other parties. Certainly if you just visit WDW every year to ride all the rides, then you'll be in heaven, but as someone who is fortunate enough to visit many times each year, WDW becomes less about the individual components that make up the experience (rides, restaurants, characters, fireworks, etc...) and more about the feelings that exist there. It is an emotional reprieve from a chaotic world we all live in; it's an escape.
> 
> If I had to put my finger on something tangible, that would be it. When you enter Disneyland, there is that famous plaque that reads, "Here You Leave Today And Enter The World Of Yesterday, Tomorrow And Fantasy." Right now, there is no leaving today at WDW. There are reminders everywhere of it, and while you may momentarily enjoy those feelings of genuine escape like I did on Space Mountain, those moments are bookended by many reminders that we are still in the midst of something quite serious. There is no more checking your worries at the gate -- at least for the time being. Even after 9/11, an incredibly scary time in our nation's history, once you passed the new bag checks, all of the enhanced safety measures were out of view. Certain experiences may have been closed, but that feeling was still there. There was still that sense of occasion, that almost communal sense of relief that you had permission to smile today, but there were no smiles to be seen at WDW this weekend.
> 
> I had this idea in my head at the start of the closure that Saturday would be akin to Tokyo Disneyland's reopening after the 2011 earthquake, almost like a homecoming and a cultural signal that it is time to move on. Even well before Saturday, I knew that was not going to be the tone of Saturday, but I suppose there was still a small part of my subconscious that thought that it might be different, that we may finally be approaching "normal" again. Whether you want to admit it or not, I think all of us have that inside a small part of us right now, even if it's not about Disney. For me, I think this weekend was a big step in a grieving process -- hopefully a temporary one -- and an acknowledgment that literally everything is going to be different in some way for a while. I'm not sure many people have fully completed that grieving process; I haven't.
> 
> I want to be crystal clear that I'm not complaining, quite the opposite in fact. I applaud Disney for taking the necessary precautions to promote the health and safety of its Guests and CMs, even if that means fundamentally changing the experience. It's the right thing to do, and as a fan, I wouldn't want it any other way, but I'm also trying to be honest not just with all of you but also with myself. Is there still magic there? Yes of course. Will I go back before any of these restrictions are lifted? Probably (though we'll have to see how my test comes back), but just like I think everyone going right now should be aware of the risk there, every Disney fan going should understand that it is a fundamentally different experience right now, not because there are no fireworks or characters but because of much greater loss. In all of the rush of the reopening coverage amongst Disney blogs and the like, I think (ironically enough) that loss been lost. I think once the shine starts to wear off and there aren't new stories to report on around every corner, many fans may start to sit with these types of feelings and begin what I hope is a temporary grieving process. I do firmly believe that there is a great big beautiful tomorrow. In the meantime, stay safe and stay healthy. If you have any questions about my experiences, please let me know. I'm happy to answer them.


Great post -- -

Disney definitely has its work cut out for it:

Will crowds be what they "want" it to be in order to be worth being open? 

What happens when they do expand crowd capacity (and the people start coming) .. will all these restrictions still work? You can only socially distance so much once they start letting more people in the gates .. 
I mean .. only letting so many people on the buses/rides/monorails have a point of diminishing returns and way longer waits than even during a old "crowded" time. 

.. and like you pointed out .. there is no escapism anymore in WDW right now .. so it just maybe isn't as "magical" for some (especially at the current prices) .. and may not be for a while .. which means Disney loses its appeal in the short and perhap long-term for some. After some of the less "rabid" fans being away for so long .. they may just not ever return .. having found other forms of entertainment closer by (beaches, mountains, local parks, etc.) 

(I also wonder about the casual sports fans .. like how many casual sports fans are really going to tune in to the NBA in the middle of the summer after it being out of the public consciousness for so long?). 

Disney could have the same problems -- needing to eventually do a lot of work to draw people back - when they are ready. Especially with the general public perception it is an unsafe place to be and it is unsafe to fly .. and that Florida is just crawling with infected people everywhere (which isn't true). We've been living in fear of this virus so long, for some it will take a LONG time to shake it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


----------



## tlmadden73

Tjddis said:


> Question: UO did mass layoffs recently based in part on low attendance, no?  Do we think Disney will not do the same if current level of attendance continues?   Does attendance not drop significantly usually in fall?   Proliferation of the virus will only continue to keep attendance down.  In other words the quicker the virus goes away the better it will be not only for the tourism industry but the entire workforce of this country...almost every industry is feeling impact and the longer we don’t get it under control the longer everybody suffers...


I wouldn't see how they wouldn't . .though I am sure the laying off of the college program and the international program has already cut their costs.  

Isn't the staff of all the hotels that are closed essentially still laid off? I am sure there are All-Star resorts staff that may have been re-purposed to the open resorts, but surely not all of them. 

I mean .. how long can a park/resort of Disney's size operate at the "ghost-town" levels I've seen in videos and photos without cutting staff.

Even the people who ARE there and willing to spend money have probably changed their habits to just be safer or avoid certain areas. Maybe some guests are just avoiding shops altogether .. only eat QS instead of TS .. or even just bring in your own packed lunch (like the good ole days).  I am sure that food/souvenir spending per person is just going to be way down (unless you want to hoard Splash Mountain merch).


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


If that 30% AP discount works on all the stuff on Batuu like these and the legacy lightsabers, I'm going to have to have one of those pods dropped off at my resort.  Not to sell, just for me.


----------



## AmberMV

I think there are a couple of interesting things to point out in regards to maybe how Disney is currently doing.  Yes, the availability calendar is pretty darn full-packed, even, if you're an AP.  However, they _JUST_ announced a brand-wide AP discount of 30% for the next month.  Last week, they announced FL resident and AP discounts through September to the tune of 35% and 40% off resort rooms.  I _THINK_, that we will start seeing Disney change course a little and perhaps even offer more discounts to entice visitors.  I think they _MAY_ have started to see the err of their ways in trying to alienate APs and now may be falling back on those same APs loyalty to stay afloat.  

(Italicized words because it's all just my opinion based on what we've started to see)


----------



## armerida

dreamit said:


> It’s probably already been said, but the 30% AP is until 8/14.


Our arrival day! Maybe I should switch our park reservations to Epcot so I can snag Orange bird swag with the discount


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


I don't recall either .. not sure how much (if any) of a discount that 'bundle' is.  
You still build them, right? They haven't taken the hands-on aspect of it away due to safety, have they? They don't have the lightsaber builds right now though, right? (But that is due to actors probably?)


----------



## armerida

BrianR said:


> If that 30% AP discount works on all the stuff on Batuu like these and the legacy lightsabers, I'm going to have to have one of those pods dropped off at my resort.  Not to sell, just for me.


I was thinking the same!


----------



## dreamit

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


I’m curious about this, as well. We have a reservation to build a droid tomorrow. I don’t recall seeing this package last September.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> I don't recall either .. not sure how much (if any) of a discount that 'bundle' is.
> You still build them, right? They haven't taken the hands-on aspect of it away due to safety, have they? They don't have the lightsaber builds right now though, right? (But that is due to actors probably?)


Yes. No. Right. Correct.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283106859222786049


As many times as I've gone up and down Main St. past that display sign, I've never ever taken the time to read whatever was on it


----------



## skeeter31

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> As many times as I've gone up and down Main St. past that display sign, I've never ever taken the time to read whatever was on it


Same, since cell phones I’ve never looked at that sign. Now before phones that sign was crucial to know the wait times!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

skeeter31 said:


> Same, since cell phones I’ve never looked at that sign. Now before phones that sign was crucial to know the wait times!


See, I had no idea wait times were ever listed there as I'm usually flying past there to race to whatever attraction we've deemed a priority.  And yes @AmberMV , most times I'm holding my DD by the arm and pulling her along as quickly as possible!!


----------



## BrianR

dreamit said:


> I’m curious about this, as well. We have a reservation to build a droid tomorrow. I don’t recall seeing this package last September.


I believe the backpack and droid has been around for 149.99, the only thing that is additional is the personality chip, which last year retailed for 14.99.  I would say it's just a bundling of items and you can get the chip put in right away, but no real discount.


----------



## dreamit

I can’t keep up with this thread with being at the parks, so I apologize if others have already shared this. I received a survey from Disney a day after visiting MK. It was lengthy and asked all sorts of questions about how I felt about various park changes, both the safety changes and the modified experiences. One of the questions was along the lines of if I experienced guest behaviors in the park that affected my feeling of safety.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I think there are a couple of interesting things to point out in regards to maybe how Disney is currently doing.  Yes, the availability calendar is pretty darn full-packed, even, if you're an AP.  However, they _JUST_ announced a brand-wide AP discount of 30% for the next month.  Last week, they announced FL resident and AP discounts through September to the tune of 35% and 40% off resort rooms.  I _THINK_, that we will start seeing Disney change course a little and perhaps even offer more discounts to entice visitors.  I think they _MAY_ have started to see the err of their ways in trying to alienate APs and now may be falling back on those same APs loyalty to stay afloat.
> 
> (Italicized words because it's all just my opinion based on what we've started to see)



I would be so curious to see what actual spending has been like. Out of the 3 groups, it’s APs who are completely filling the bucket, which begs the question of what actual ticket sales are looking like. Both actual dining revenues and obviously the DDP have to have taken a massive hit, given how some of it just flat out doesn’t exist right now, some is modified, and guests as a whole are not going to be there as long nor are as many of them captive resort guests as usual. No special events right now. They upped the AP merch discount and certainly not out of the goodness of their hearts. They are trying to entice people back to the resorts sooner than we all speculated, weeks ago the question was still “how are they going to fit all these people who won’t cancel?”

Its certainly better for every single one of us going now or anytime in the future if Disney has to work harder to entice guests to spend again.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

dreamit said:


> I can’t keep up with this thread with being at the parks, so I apologize if others have already shared this. I received a survey from Disney a day after visiting MK. It was lengthy and asked all sorts of questions about how I felt about various park changes, both the safety changes and the modified experiences. One of the questions was along the lines of if I experienced guest behaviors in the park that affected my feeling of safety.


I haven't seen that posted yet, thank you for sharing!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


It was available in December. My recollection is that there was no AP discount on the $99 droid itself but you could get the discount on the package.


----------



## shoegal9

MickeyWaffles said:


> All my photos from the late 80s have tons of other random people in them.



Same. This is me circa 1985.   That plastic tongue tho...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.



We got two of the packages in February - we were thinking of getting the backpacks anyway so figured cheaper / easier to get the package


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283114719038058496


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


>


Do we think people mover is still a mechanical issue (rusted brake magnets) or virus related?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



It says Tweet Unavailable and now I must know!!!


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Do we think people mover is still a mechanical issue (rusted brake magnets) or virus related?


I think it’s mechanical. They’ve been testing it.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> It says Tweet Unavailable and now I must know!!!


Just saying Peoplemover is still down.


----------



## Farro

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Do we think people mover is still a mechanical issue (rusted brake magnets) or virus related?



You can see it the tweet? 

N/M - found out!


----------



## shoegal9

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/savi...tion-build-your-own-experience-not-available/



Does anyone know if you can use a discount (AP or DVC) on the legacy lightsabers?  I know we could not when we went to Savi's for the full experience- but if you purchase them at Dok Ondar's or the new workshop - can discounts be applied?


----------



## LSUmiss

SierraT said:


> Does anyone know if they are allowing charging back to resorts on site with Magic Bands?  I haven’t seen many people wearing them but Cast Members probably aren’t staying on site.


Yes they are. I have been doing it since Sunday.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?

    Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.

  I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.


----------



## LSUmiss

armerida said:


> Do you know if this applies to the festival merch booths at Epcot?


Haven’t been to Epcot yet. I go Thurs. I can report back.


----------



## Pdollar88

Was thinking of taking a break from this thread for my sanity. Then I watched the comments on NC’s announcement about opening public schools and realized that I can’t escape the hot takes.

Man, I hope they get the Peoplemover going soon.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?
> 
> Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.
> 
> I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.



No. No media privileges. I believe she was last minute invited by a CM as a guest to the CM preview at Epcot.

Attended MK, which is open to anyone, with a park reservation on her own AP.


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?
> 
> Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.
> 
> I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.


Yesterday and today are CM previews for Epcot. So she was a guest of a CM and then had a park reservation for MK.


----------



## chicagoshannon

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?
> 
> Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.
> 
> I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.


She was in Epcot with a cast member for preview (only the cast member's ticket gets scanned) and then used her own reservatioin to go to MK yesterday.  so skirting the rule but not breaking it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?
> 
> Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.
> 
> I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.



CM preview then a park reservation.

I'd actually consider that more of a special event and a "regular" park day than hopping.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283116379063963649


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283111892073025538


----------



## EasternShoreGal

yulilin3 said:


> All the CM are amazing, they have to work day and day out with people that quiet frankly treat them with disrespect and any common sense of courtesy or empathy. I always make sure to thank and engage them when I'm there, even if I'm recording or live streaming, they are all superstars in my book



I can’t emphasize this enough.  We are semi-regulars at the BCV (3-4 trips a year over the past several years- less now but staying longer) and have made it a point to get to know the cast members.  We have even had some recognize us when we couldn’t get into our favorite resort and were staying at another Dvc on property.  We have been told many times how much they love us because we actually make a point of talking to them and getting to know them and we try to follow the rules and not act entitled as opposed to other guests.  We hear many stories about guests who may come as often if not more so than us that they recognize but with whom they have never had a conversation, or the guest acts entitled or tries to circumvent the rules.  Can’t count the number of times a little extra pixie dust has been sprinkled our way just because we treated the cast members with friendship and respect.  We have written dozens of comment cards (I forget the name they have for them) over the years that we have left at the front desk.  We often take a pic of the person with their name tag after confirming their.  Are comments cards still the way to go?  I think it goes in their file or something and is passed along to senior management in their area.  I’ve been seeing notes on this thread about using Twitter?  Not really a twitter fan but whatever I need to do to recognize cast members we will do. 



osufeth24 said:


> I'm an introvert by nature, so anytime a CM had always waved or said something, i've kind of just smiled, nodded and kept going.  But going to MK and AK, I have been a lot more engaging with them, trying to brighten up their day if just for a second



Try to do this as much as you are comfortable with.  I know the cast members really appreciate it.




SaintsManiac said:


> I love the CMs. If I see one from where I am from I stop and chat. If I recognize one I tell them I do. I thank them profusely. I've had one truly unpleasant CM experience and it almost ruined the entire day. When it's bad, it's bad.



We’ve had only a couple of bad experiences over the years with cast and we have commented about them as well, in the same email in which we praised many others so it didn’t seem like all we did was complain.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283111892073025538


I am just amazed at how "freakishly" quiet/empty the parks are.  Ugh I would do anything to be there right now..enjoy!!!!!


----------



## osufeth24

shoegal9 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use a discount (AP or DVC) on the legacy lightsabers?  I know we could not when we went to Savi's for the full experience- but if you purchase them at Dok Ondar's or the new workshop - can discounts be applied?



I know pre covid there was no discount.

I really want Ahsoka saber, but just don't know if I can justify spending that much right now


----------



## Marthasor

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Question.    Carley in her instastories was in Epcot yesterday and then MK, so she clearly park hopped?
> 
> Are a lot of media being given this privilege right now? I figured no park hopping was a safety precaution so an outbreak  in one place might be contained (albeit by a small degree) and I realize it’s all sort of frivolous in a theme park.
> 
> I was firmly on her side, now I am like yeah stop judging people if rules don’t apply to you.  Everyone being above the rules will be the downfall of us all.



VIP tour guests will be allowed to park hop.


----------



## sara_s

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I am just amazed at how "freakishly" quiet/empty the parks are.  Ugh I would do anything to be there right now..enjoy!!!!!


I know it won't last forever, but I wish it would last through 2020 at least. I could put on my big girl pants and brave the quiet parks!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Marthasor said:


> If Disney is allowing media members to park hop, how is that breaking WDW rules?  If she entered two parks, Disney obviously allowed it.  VIP tour guests will also be allowed to park hop.


  As you can see above she used a loophole with the special event, so I was mistaken.

   That said, my point stands, by entering two parks she is as much risk or more to the guests she complained about and to the  CMs she complained to. She had exposed herself to far more contact points and people then all those in MK that evening who had remained in that one park.


----------



## ATL Gator

With QS restaurants, can you only enter if you've placed a mobile order and your order must be called?  If so, does this mean that anyone that brings food into the parks can only eat outside?


----------



## LSUmiss

Btw you can still get sunburned with a mask on. I am very fair skinned & so is DH & we didn’t put sunscreen under where the mask goes & we have slightly burned cheeks! It’s not as bad as if we had nothing, but I didn’t expect that.


----------



## anthony2k7

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> The union and Disney came to terms back in April.  I’m assuming that contract is still valid for those cast members not yet called back.  Those covered by the agreement will not be laid off presently.  They are covered to April 2021.


Presumably disney would have put clauses in there to re-furlough CMs so they could potentially furlough them again as long as possible.


----------



## LSUmiss

ATL Gator said:


> With QS restaurants, can you only enter if you've placed a mobile order and your order must be called?  If so, does this mean that anyone that brings food into the parks can only eat outside?


At Pinocchio Village Haus, they stop you at the door & ask to see your mobile ordering number. Not sure what happens if you say you don’t have one.


----------



## indylaw99

Is anyone doing wait time tracking to see if it seems like either capacity is increasing or guest patterns are changing? I could see both happening over the coming weeks. 1) Disney increases capacity where wait times are crazy low like AK, 2) People like us "in the know" from reading forums constantly start showing up later in the day to take advantage of the low afternoon wait times compared to mornings. 

It will be interesting to see how it plays out once all of the parks are officially open and the initial "burst" wears off.


----------



## Aimeedyan

In case this helps anyone: I called back about booking the Capture Your Moment photopass session since @TISHLOVESDISNEY  was able to book one and this CM said that he remembered being told something about them starting back in August and put me on hold. Came back and said they were opening up on August 3. 

I was trying for July 28 but have another MK park reservation for August 9 so I just booked it for then. 

Fairly painless and wide open availability anytime after August 3.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Has MK been letting people on Main Street ahead of opening like they used to, or holding all guests outside until 9 am? How are the lines for Main Street Bakery?


----------



## hereforthechurros

indylaw99 said:


> Is anyone doing wait time tracking to see if it seems like either capacity is increasing or guest patterns are changing? I could see both happening over the coming weeks. 1) Disney increases capacity where wait times are crazy low like AK, 2) People like us "in the know" from reading forums constantly start showing up later in the day to take advantage of the low afternoon wait times compared to mornings.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it plays out once all of the parks are officially open and the initial "burst" wears off.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...orlds-new-normal.3807253/page-2#post-62129510
This shows wait times at different times each day.


----------



## bffer

EasternShoreGal said:


> Are comments cards still the way to go?  I think it goes in their file or something and is passed along to senior management in their area.  I’ve been seeing notes on this thread about using Twitter?  Not really a twitter fan but whatever I need to do to recognize cast members we will do.


The Twitter hashtag if you are interested is #CastCompliment.


----------



## indylaw99

hereforthechurros said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...orlds-new-normal.3807253/page-2#post-62129510
> This shows wait times at different times each day.



Ohmygoodness! Thank you!! Now I can stop obsessively logging into the app every few hours every day!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

indylaw99 said:


> Ohmygoodness! Thank you!! Now I can stop obsessively logging into the app every few hours every day!!


Same. Super thankful for their tracking efforts!


----------



## shoegal9

osufeth24 said:


> I know pre covid there was no discount.
> 
> I really want Ahsoka saber, but just don't know if I can justify spending that much right now



Thanks! My boyfriend built one at Savi's last fall and he thinks he used his discount for the accessories at Dok Ondar's, but wasn't sure of the situation with the actual lightsaber itself.  If you can use the discount, I should probably bring an extra suitcase.


----------



## yulilin3

ATL Gator said:


> With QS restaurants, can you only enter if you've placed a mobile order and your order must be called?  If so, does this mean that anyone that brings food into the parks can only eat outside?


this has been a rule that was not enforced, you were supposed to be allowed to eat at QS locations only if you bought their food, as with many Disney rules it wasn't enforced. You are not allowed to go into any QS right now unless you have a MO and only after the order is ready. You can take your food to any relaxation area and eat at those without any issues



hereforthechurros said:


> Has MK been letting people on Main Street ahead of opening like they used to, or holding all guests outside until 9 am? How are the lines for Main Street Bakery?


Getting into MS now before the park officially opens is tricky and I have only been able to get there around 8:45am, by that time the entire park was open. Non existent lines first thing


----------



## fla4fun

armerida said:


> Our arrival day! Maybe I should switch our park reservations to Epcot so I can snag Orange bird swag with the discount


I just hope there is some Orange Bird stuff left tomorrow afternoon when I get there.  I love me some Orange Bird!


----------



## MrsBooch

is there any word or rumor or talk about Casey's reopening?


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from AK, LOVED the security check now, lord I hope they expand to all the parks. very empty first thing, walked on to Safari and was on the first truck of the morning, witnessed the lionesses roaring while the lion looked on, very majestic. Also was the first into Gorila Falls Trail and of course baby Grace is the one to visit, LOVED the social distance spacing finally don't have to tiptoe to be able to see over people's heads
LOVED all the  boat caravans
Mobile Order at Restaurantosaaurus at 11am, no one there obviously, the cobb salad can give the one at Brown Derby a run for it's money imho
Walked on to FoP and 15 min for NRJ.
A great day, almost 100% mask compliance
I agree with many that have mentioned there needs to be spacing at the EXIT of attractions. People just forget and all want to leave at the same time, I let everyone disembark the safari truck before I got up, same with FoP, let people walk ahead of me


----------



## JacknSally

EasternShoreGal said:


> I can’t emphasize this enough.  We are semi-regulars at the BCV (3-4 trips a year over the past several years- less now but staying longer) and have made it a point to get to know the cast members.  We have even had some recognize us when we couldn’t get into our favorite resort and were staying at another Dvc on property.  We have been told many times how much they love us because we actually make a point of talking to them and getting to know them and we try to follow the rules and not act entitled as opposed to other guests.  We hear many stories about guests who may come as often if not more so than us that they recognize but with whom they have never had a conversation, or the guest acts entitled or tries to circumvent the rules.  Can’t count the number of times a little extra pixie dust has been sprinkled our way just because we treated the cast members with friendship and respect.  We have written dozens of comment cards (I forget the name they have for them) over the years that we have left at the front desk.  We often take a pic of the person with their name tag after confirming their.  Are comments cards still the way to go?  I think it goes in their file or something and is passed along to senior management in their area.  I’ve been seeing notes on this thread about using Twitter?  Not really a twitter fan but whatever I need to do to recognize cast members we will do.



*On twitter, use the hashtag #castcompliment and tag @WDWGuestService - include as much info about the interaction and CM as you can!  The compliments get matched to the CM.  *


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> is there any word or rumor or talk about Casey's reopening?


it shows closed on MDE and site for months on end


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> it shows closed on MDE and site for months on end


*
Sad about this. We love corn dog nuggets on the hub grass! Totally get it, though.*


----------



## yulilin3

I have reservations for DHS tomorrow (first day to the public) and just got this email



*Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance...
The virtual queue is back*​We're excited you have a reservation to visit _Disney's Hollywood Studios_®. And whether you're a fan of the Force or just a fan of big fun, we've got some news you should find pretty exciting, too! _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance will once again be using a virtual queue in the _My Disney Experience_* app.
‌
And if you've joined the Resistance before, you'll want to note a few changes to the process beginning July 15:
‌


Most importantly––as availability allows––Guests will have an opportunity at 10 a.m., 1 p.m.or 4 p.m. to request to join the virtual queue.This means there is no need to arrive early to the Park to check the virtual queue.
If you don't already have it, make sure you download the _My Disney Experience_ app. Then once you enter the Park, log in to your account at one of the distribution times (10 a.m., 1 p.m. or 4 p.m.) and select "_Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance Virtual Queue" on the home screen. You will then be able to view the current status and next steps for joining the virtual queue. The app will indicate when there is no availability for a specific distribution time. Some Guests may join backup groups.
As long as your _My Disney Experience_ account is linked to Park tickets for you and the others in your group, you can enroll everyone in the virtual queue at the same time. In order to give as many Guests as possible the opportunity to join the Resistance, each Guest can enter the virtual queue no more than once per day.
Make sure push notifications are turned ON for _My Disney Experience_ so you'll be alerted if your group is called to return. You'll have up to an hour from the time of the alert to go to the entrance of _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance.
Please note that joining the virtual queue *does not guarantee* the ability to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance.

‌
If you have any questions or need assistance, Cast Members at Guest Experience Team locations throughout the Park are available to assist. And we just can't wait to welcome you back to the magic.​


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283108975765082118
> Did they always have a droid package? I don’t remember it when I did mine in November.


They had it in late Feb/March.


----------



## Spaceguy55




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283131344349003779


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I have reservations for DHS tomorrow (first day to the public) and just got this email
> 
> 
> 
> *Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance...
> The virtual queue is back*​We're excited you have a reservation to visit _Disney's Hollywood Studios_®. And whether you're a fan of the Force or just a fan of big fun, we've got some news you should find pretty exciting, too! _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance will once again be using a virtual queue in the _My Disney Experience_* app.
> ‌
> And if you've joined the Resistance before, you'll want to note a few changes to the process beginning July 15:
> ‌​
> *Most importantly––as availability allows––Guests will have an opportunity at 10 a.m., 1 p.m.or 4 p.m. to request to join the virtual queue.This means there is no need to arrive early to the Park to check the virtual queue.*
> If you don't already have it, make sure you download the _My Disney Experience_ app. Then once you enter the Park, log in to your account at one of the distribution times (10 a.m., 1 p.m. or 4 p.m.) and select "_Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance Virtual Queue" on the home screen. You will then be able to view the current status and next steps for joining the virtual queue. The app will indicate when there is no availability for a specific distribution time. Some Guests may join backup groups.
> As long as your _My Disney Experience_ account is linked to Park tickets for you and the others in your group, you can enroll everyone in the virtual queue at the same time. In order to give as many Guests as possible the opportunity to join the Resistance, each Guest can enter the virtual queue no more than once per day.
> Make sure push notifications are turned ON for _My Disney Experience_ so you'll be alerted if your group is called to return. You'll have up to an hour from the time of the alert to go to the entrance of _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance.
> Please note that joining the virtual queue *does not guarantee* the ability to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance.
> 
> 
> ‌
> If you have any questions or need assistance, Cast Members at Guest Experience Team locations throughout the Park are available to assist. And we just can't wait to welcome you back to the magic.​



Oh wow. I hope they can keep the part I bolded about requesting to join the virtual queue from here on out!!!


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

ATL Gator said:


> With QS restaurants, can you only enter if you've placed a mobile order and your order must be called?  If so, does this mean that anyone that brings food into the parks can only eat outside?


You can eat in the relaxation zones.


----------



## Chumpieboy

MegaraWink said:


> Same, but I'm thinking of the sake bar.




"Yo.  What kinds of sakes cans I interests youse in?  Or woulds youse rathers have a cheddars cheeses soups?"


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> it shows closed on MDE and site for months on end



yeah....it's a shame. I love that food so much - the corn dog nuggets, the weird hot dogs, the melty "cheese".  le sigh.

Definitely my fave qs in MK.


----------



## princesscinderella

I have 38,000k people ahead of me in the Disneyland 65th merch waiting room.  I don’t think I’ll be buying anything .  
I love the random character appearances, it’s so creative.  I really hope they keep these around especially the ones where they are in spaces guests can’t go once parks are able to bump up capacity.


----------



## RWinNOLA

cakebaker said:


> No one is saying they will prevent any rule from being broken 100% of the time. What they are perfectly capable of is enforcing consequences when those rules are broken. If they can't do that, they need to shut the doors. Just telling people they can't have their pictures when they take their masks off during a ride isn't good enough.


 
So do you suggest that all businesses of any kind everywhere that do not 100% support or go above and beyond local requirements shut their doors? If so, then just about every local business I have been to should also shut down.

We arrived at Riviera today. No park visits today just hanging out at resort with some pool time.

I would say compliance at the resort today was okay but not great. Lobby area almost everyone wearing masks but maybe 75-80% wearing them correctly (a lot of exposed noses). Walking down halls towards room on upper floors I saw a few instances of no masks.

Pool was shutdown for a while because there was a thunderstorm in the afternoon. Gift shop got a bit over crowded and social distancing wasn’t great.

We sat outsider at Bar Riva for a while waiting for pool to open. I saw a few people without masks walk up to the lifeguards that were in the area to ask when the pool would reopen. Was surprised that the lifeguards didn’t really seem to comment about them not wearing masks.

All in all, I was mostly comfortable today.  I would not have come if I expected perfection and 100% compliance.  CMs can’t be everywhere all the time.  But, from my first day at just the resort, it seems resorts are a little more lax than theme parks (based only on park reports since I haven’t been to one yet).


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283131344349003779


We walked on yesterday about this time with no wait.


----------



## AmberMV

FL Governor DeSantis did a Roundtable discussion in Miami.  Didn't see it mentioned.  Here is the link to video
https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/?v=585121305529790&ref=search
He did mention staying at home, avoiding the "3 C's" (Closed, indoor spaces, Close contact, Crowded spaces).

Also, at least for Miami-Dade, the local government is saying that if things do not improve they will consider another full shutdown.


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> So do you suggest that all businesses of any kind everywhere that do not 100% support or go above and beyond local requirements shut their doors? If so, then just about every local business I have been to should also shut down.
> 
> We arrived at Riviera today. No park visits today just hanging out at resort with some pool time.
> 
> I would say compliance at the resort today was okay but not great. Lobby area almost everyone wearing masks but maybe 75-80% wearing them correctly (a lot of exposed noses). Walking down halls towards room on upper floors I saw a few instances of no masks.
> 
> Pool was shutdown for a while because there was a thunderstorm in the afternoon. Gift shop got a bit over crowded and social distancing wasn’t great.
> 
> We sat outsider at Bar Riva for a while waiting for pool to open. I saw a few people without masks walk up to the lifeguards that were in the area to ask when the pool would reopen. Was surprised that the lifeguards didn’t really seem to comment about them not wearing masks.
> 
> All in all, I was mostly comfortable today.  I would not have come if I expected perfection and 100% compliance.  CMs can’t be everywhere all the time.  But, from my first day at just the resort, it seems resorts are a little more lax than theme parks (based only on park reports since I haven’t been to one yet).


Glad you made it! I know y’all were worried too. That’s crazy what you saw b/c at BRV, it’s been just about 100%.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283143247041310721


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283143247041310721


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283143247041310721


We need some good news. Please post if the news is sent via email. I never receive those.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


>



I am literally eating popcorn out of my bucket right now.


----------



## cakebaker

RWinNOLA said:


> So do you suggest that all businesses of any kind everywhere that do not 100% support or go above and beyond local requirements shut their doors?



I’m suggesting exactly what I said.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283143247041310721


@DGsAtBLT SOON IS NOW SOON IS NOW It's happening!

Edit:  Looks like it's not what your optimistic side was hoping for  But still _something_, at least.  A start.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283144085990146049


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283144425053593601


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> @DGsAtBLT SOON IS NOW SOON IS NOW It's happening!


----------



## Farro

I'm just curious, did they ever open up 2020 resort reservations again?


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> I'm just curious, did they ever open up 2020 resort reservations again?


Yup!


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> I'm just curious, did they ever open up 2020 resort reservations again?



*They did! *


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283144085990146049



I feel like...are people excited for this? I was under impression most didn't want to go to parks!


----------



## Wreckem

Farro said:


> I'm just curious, did they ever open up 2020 resort reservations again?



Yes. I booked a a week at CBR during Thanksgiving and Xmas when they reopened bookings on July 9.


----------



## JacknSally

@DGsAtBLT 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283146234006577155


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> @DGsAtBLT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283146234006577155




Where’s this good news that Scott spoke of? This is the same news we had, just with an expiration date


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> @DGsAtBLT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283146234006577155


Yikes, definitely not the hopeful bonus options that people were holding out for


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Where’s this good news that Scott spoke of? This is the same news we had, just with an expiration date


The good news is that spots are being reallocated from theme park day guest bucket to AP bucket for July and August.

The bad news is that Disney has decided the only options for APs now are going to be take a 30 day bonus or cancel your pass.  Some people were hoping for AP freezes or other bonuses.


----------



## sara_s

JacknSally said:


> @DGsAtBLT
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283146234006577155


So we should expect to learn more about the options no later than August 12th. 

Hopefully we start seeing an email today that's not about park availability.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Where’s this good news that Scott spoke of? This is the same news we had, just with an expiration date



*I think the good news was that they’re refilling the AP reservation bucket a little for MK, AK, and EPCOT.*


----------



## KBoopaloo

Has anyone noted what the refund amount looks like if you opt to cancel your pass?


----------



## AmberMV

sara_s said:


> So we should expect to learn more about the options no later than August 12th.
> 
> Hopefully we start seeing an email today that's not about park availability.


Emails start going out today with these 2 options (30 day bonus or cancel. You have to call AP line to cancel) Must decide by August 11


----------



## Mit88

- “ bUt wE gAvE yOu 30% oFf uNtIL aUgUsT 14tH”

- Can we use that discount on shopDisney?

- no

- Then what good does it do me when I wont be there before August 14th?


----------



## gotomu212

rteetz said:


>



This was the thing I was eyeing to gauge where demand was for the parks and whether they saw an uptick in fall reservations....guessing no


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> The good news is that spots are being reallocated from theme park day guest bucket to AP bucket for July and August.
> 
> The bad news is that Disney has decided the only options for APs now are going to be take a 30 day bonus or cancel your pass.  Some people were hoping for AP freezes or other bonuses.



I just don’t understand why its all or nothing. Like, I don’t want the extra month, or the 4 months of an extension. Why is it so difficult to just give a 4 month refund?


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> - “ bUt wE gAvE yOu 30% oFf uNtIL aUgUsT 14tH”
> 
> - Can we use that discount on shopDisney?
> 
> - no
> 
> - Then what good does it do me when I wont be there before August 14th?


They are trying to get people on property.  I literally could drive there this afternoon and be home this evening but 30% isn't going to do it for me lol.  60% off I'll drive over


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> I just don’t understand why its all or nothing. Like, I don’t want the extra month, or the 4 months of an extension. Why is it so difficult to just give a 4 month refund?


Agreed.  My 30 day "bonus" is really nothing because it would be for July 2021 and my pass is blocked out for July.  They overcomplicated initially and now they can't compensate for it.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> They are trying to get people on property.  I literally could drive there this afternoon and be home this evening but 30% isn't going to do it for me lol.  60% off I'll drive over



If they gave me just my regular AP, or DVC discount on ShopDisney they’d get a heck of a lot more money from me, let alone the 30% discount


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Well that was anticlimactic.



*But you have popcorn!!*


----------



## CogsworthTN

AmberMV said:


> Yikes, definitely not the hopeful bonus options that people were holding out for


Not what I was hoping for.  I’m glad to see extra days for the local AP’s.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Has anyone noted what the refund amount looks like if you opt to cancel your pass?



25 cents a day is the refund


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> If they gave me just my regular AP, or DVC discount on ShopDisney they’d get a heck of a lot more money from me, let alone the 30% discount



Ya I don't understand why they can't do this


----------



## Sandiz08

I’ll take a good Disney visa discount right about now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> The good news is that spots are being reallocated from theme park day guest bucket to AP bucket for July and August.
> 
> The bad news is that Disney has decided the only options for APs now are going to be take a 30 day bonus or cancel your pass.  Some people were hoping for AP freezes or other bonuses.


No word of extra days for APs correct? Meaning days beyond the three already allotted.


----------



## sara_s

AmberMV said:


> Emails start going out today with these 2 options (30 day bonus or cancel. You have to call AP line to cancel) Must decide by August 11


I guess that debunks the 4 options rumor too then.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> 25 cents a day is the refund


Throw in an anytime FP for Magic Carpets and I am sold.


----------



## Mit88

At least make APs available again so I can opt out of my pass and renew using the refund money. What a waste of money this pass would have been. I should have known there would be a pandemic in 2020 before a bought my pass last October, that’s my fault


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Throw in an anytime FP for Magic Carpets and I am sold.



 Yeah right. Anytime FP for THE most popular ride in WDW? Want to stay in Cinderella Castle for free for a week too?


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> Ya I don't understand why they can't do this


They can't do it because it would be abused.  Disney doesn't want you buying up online merchandise for your friends, family or worse-to resell online for profit, etc.  They make you go on property because then you can be photographed for the walk of shame all the way out the park with your garbage bags full of merchandise you plan to resell for huge profits (I'm looking at the Splash Mountain black market resellers)


hereforthechurros said:


> No word of extra days for APs correct? Meaning days beyond the three already allotted.


Just the 30 day bonus and reallocated bucket park passes


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> At least make APs available again so I can opt out of my pass and renew using the refund money. What a waste of money this pass would have been. I should have known there would be a pandemic in 2020 before a bought my pass last October, that’s my fault


Disney's term is "user error"


----------



## rstevens333

It looks like you can cancel and still use the pass until August 11?

That's interesting. I wish traveling were safer. I have like 10 1/2 months left on a pass which is probably going to be tragically underutilized.


----------



## chasgoose

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s what I was afraid of with this attraction. I 100% believe that if they cannot run this specific one fully, it shouldn’t be run at all. The preshows here are unlike any other attraction, not like walking through the silly FoP one.



I don't know why they did this necessarily. From what I could tell from WDW Couple's video, the social distancing was working just fine on the preshow after the initial kinks.


----------



## Pdollar88

It’s tempting to cancel my pass and rebuy with the refund. But I’ll probably just take the extension.

If I can go in early 2021, I’ll still break even. I’m out of state and don’t get many trips to an AP anyway. It’s hard to know what to do!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A DATE!! Not gonna lie, it was a little scary seeing all the tag notifications coming in here, my heart was racing knowing it was definitely AP something .

All we can really hope for at this point I guess. Not that this is fantastic news or anything, but in my mind anything coming back is “bonus” money now. So I guess theres my AP bonus from Disney . We are usually once every 2-4 year visitors, but this year was a special exception with an anniversary trip and family trip (the latter being cancelled), so it was extra exciting getting to be passholders for our big “Disney year”. Maybe in a few years we can try that again, any excuse to go back more often right?


----------



## vinotinto

The best part about the 30% AP merch discount? That it wasn't in place during the AP previews and all those eBayers that cleaned out the Splash store missed out on an extra 10% off. Karma!


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Emails start going out today with these 2 options (30 day bonus or cancel. You have to call AP line to cancel) Must decide by August 11



Well, I thought my guess for the "early July" e-mails going out today was solid......11:59:59 PM Hawaiian time zone.

In any case, we selected via their link the full cancellation (you don't have to call). Resort only hopping this fall/winter.


----------



## Marthasor

disneyland_is_magic said:


> As you can see above she used a loophole with the special event, so I was mistaken.
> 
> That said, my point stands, by entering two parks she is as much risk or more to the guests she complained about and to the  CMs she complained to. She had exposed herself to far more contact points and people then all those in MK that evening who had remained in that one park.



So I guess Disney shouldn't be letting people "hop" from a theme park to DS later in the day?  Or CityWalk or Uni or a resort TS or offsite for dinner?  Or allow guests who arrived that morning in MCO to go to a park later in the day?  Disney never claimed they weren't letting people hop due to a reduction in "contact points".


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> Well, I thought my guess for the "early July" e-mails going out today was solid......11:59:59 PM Hawaiian time zone.
> 
> In any case, we selected via their link the full cancellation (you don't have to call). Resort only hopping this fall/winter.



They’re a day early for my July 15th 11:59 PM guess, wow impressive of them!


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> They’re a day early for my July 15th 11:59 PM guess, wow impressive of them!



Looks like they just fixed the form a few minutes ago.  You can now select your options.  Guess it was another glitch earlier today.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> Looks like they just fixed the form a few minutes ago.  You can now select your options.  Guess it was another glitch earlier today.



Did you get an email? I don’t have anything yet but when I do get them they’re late.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Did you get an email? I don’t have anything yet but when I do get them they’re late.



Went into the personalized link (didn't need the e-mail).  Once logged in, it has 2 options to choose from.  They state they will follow-up with an e-mail confirmation.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Did you get an email? I don’t have anything yet but when I do get them they’re late.


Emails will go out August 11th at 11:59pm


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283161860527849472


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So are they still ignoring the fact that a level of passholders exist who paid extra for water parks that are no longer open?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Emails will go out August 11th at 11:59pm





Whatever. I’m okay with wasting my time on hold if I have to knowing I’ll actually get somewhere for once.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> So are they still ignoring the fact that a level of passholders exist who paid extra for water parks that are no longer open?



They’re ignoring quite a bit. The fact that not everyone can travel in the 4 months worth of extensions they’re giving is one that comes to mind. No park hopping. 

They’re doing the minimum and compensating to the lowest amount they *need *to, and not to the average level of what they should. Apparently the only people that have APs are local that can make a trip at any time (as long as they have a slot open for reservations). 

I haven’t been truly disappointed in Disney in a long, long time. This did it.


----------



## Mit88

Apparently Remy has morphed into Sven with his “inside sources” that told him the AP compensation would be “more than fair”.


----------



## Lewisc

chasgoose said:


> I don't know why they did this necessarily. From what I could tell from WDW Couple's video, the social distancing was working just fine on the preshow after the initial kinks.


That part of the attraction was closed at least one day due to technical issues. We don't yet know if we're looking at a covid motivated change


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283167744322605056


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> They’re ignoring quite a bit. The fact that not everyone can travel in the 4 months worth of extensions they’re giving is one that comes to mind. No park hopping.
> 
> They’re doing the minimum and compensating to the lowest amount they *need *to, and not to the average level of what they should. Apparently the only people that have APs are local that can make a trip at any time (as long as they have a slot open for reservations).
> 
> I haven’t been truly disappointed in Disney in a long, long time. This did it.



For me personally, the July to expiry refund is the second best option (only less ideal than that freeze that was never happening). I imagine that probably applies for a lot of us out of state people who are absolutely not traveling before we expire.

You’re right though, there’s a group of people who don’t live close enough to take advantage of the in park perks, but we’re still planning on coming this year who don’t really get anything extra and are still losing out on the lack of hopping and whatnot. They did say they’d be mailing out magnets lol


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> For me personally, the July to expiry refund is the second best option (only less ideal than that freeze that was never happening). I imagine that probably applies for a lot of us out of state people who are absolutely not traveling before we expire.
> 
> You’re right though, there’s a group of people who don’t live close enough to take advantage of the in park perks, but we’re still planning on coming this year who don’t really get anything extra and are still losing out on the lack of hopping and whatnot. They did say they’d be mailing out magnets lol



Bet those magnets aren’t shipped for the people that opt for the refund lol. “You’re not an AP any more, the magnets are for APs only”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from AK, LOVED the security check now, lord I hope they expand to all the parks. very empty first thing, walked on to Safari and was on the first truck of the morning, witnessed the lionesses roaring while the lion looked on, very majestic. Also was the first into Gorila Falls Trail and of course baby Grace is the one to visit, LOVED the social distance spacing finally don't have to tiptoe to be able to see over people's heads
> LOVED all the  boat caravans
> Mobile Order at Restaurantosaaurus at 11am, no one there obviously, the cobb salad can give the one at Brown Derby a run for it's money imho
> Walked on to FoP and 15 min for NRJ.
> A great day, almost 100% mask compliance
> I agree with many that have mentioned there needs to be spacing at the EXIT of attractions. People just forget and all want to leave at the same time, I let everyone disembark the safari truck before I got up, same with FoP, let people walk ahead of me



I noticed that at Hersheypark too about lack of social distancing when exiting rides as you are just continually moving so if group behind you is walking faster than you they will just be too close to you.  Not sure best way to handle it other than more signs and maybe audio reminders?  Maybe like a traffic light to let one party at a time go and allow some space before next party goes?

At a minimum something people should be aware of


----------



## Mit88

If I opt out of the AP, the 1 day I used the pass last October will have cost me $300. I’m sure there are people in worse situations because I’m able to get the Gold pass with my DVC membership, but even still, $300 for 1 day at MK/DHS. Yeesh. If I don’t opt out and decide to go down and use my pass, ill be judged. Quite a predicament


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed that at Hersheypark too about lack of social distancing when exiting rides as you are just continually moving so if group behind you is walking faster than you they will just be too close to you.  Not sure best way to handle it other than more signs and maybe audio reminders?  Maybe like a traffic light to let one party at a time go and allow some space before next party goes?
> 
> At a minimum something people should be aware of



People put on masks and lose their heads. We were on the escalator at Target today. We waited for a few stairs to pass after the people in front us, got on and a family just loaded on behind us, practically on top of us. When we walked down a step, so did they!   

I can only guess they just feel safer with masks on so forget to social distance.


----------



## jenjersnap

In Remy’s defense, maybe they changed their minds from “more than fair” to “it isn’t worth the money to take care of our most loyal customers.” He hasn’t posted in over a month after all.

It really, really stinks though. I am sitting on a Platinum Plus voucher that, thank goodness, I don’t have to activate because they re-opened 2020 tickets, but, once things die down, I think I will try to get a refund (I know others have asked and received one) because I don’t want or need to be an AP In future.



Mit88 said:


> Apparently Remy has morphed into Sven with his “inside sources” that told him the AP compensation would be “more than fair”.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed that at Hersheypark too about lack of social distancing when exiting rides as you are just continually moving so if group behind you is walking faster than you they will just be too close to you.  Not sure best way to handle it other than more signs and maybe audio reminders?  Maybe like a traffic light to let one party at a time go and allow some space before next party goes?
> 
> At a minimum something people should be aware of


Kentucky Kingdom unloads the trains row by row, to ensure you are spaced out on exit.  Unfortunately that’s about the extent of their distancing enforcement.  And they don’t do masks or extra sanitation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> If I opt out of the AP, the 1 day I used the pass last October will have cost me $300. I’m sure there are people in worse situations because I’m able to get the Gold pass with my DVC membership, but even still, $300 for 1 day at MK/DHS. Yeesh. If I don’t opt out and decide to go down and use my pass, ill be judged. Quite a predicament



Ouch 1 day!

We’re the same timeline but did 6 days last October, so that will cost us about $425 or so  (if I remember correctly what we paid), so between what a ticket would have cost us plus memory maker. It cushions the blow of having to cancel a bit.

We will just pretend I did not buy a TIW card that we will never break even on . Really wish I could transfer it over to someone. Probably not worth the time to even try for a refund, I don’t think they’ve mentioned anything besides extensions anyways.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> If I opt out of the AP, the 1 day I used the pass last October will have cost me $300. I’m sure there are people in worse situations because I’m able to get the Gold pass with my DVC membership, but even still, $300 for 1 day at MK/DHS. Yeesh. If I don’t opt out and decide to go down and use my pass, ill be judged. Quite a predicament


that's a justification for a trip If I ever saw one!


----------



## Pdollar88

DGsAtBLT said:


> For me personally, the July to expiry refund is the second best option (only less ideal than that freeze that was never happening). I imagine that probably applies for a lot of us out of state people who are absolutely not traveling before we expire.


Question. Does the July-expiration refund count to the new expiration date? My pass was already extended by the time of the closure. Original expiration was in November, now in March.

I haven’t used my pass a single day - we were supposed to go in late February. I’m hoping to go in January 2021, but who knows how that’ll go.


----------



## Farro

Thanks to whoever mentioned Prince Charming Dev!!! Watching his stuff on YouTube now. Love it!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pdollar88 said:


> Question. Does the July-expiration refund count to the new expiration date? My pass was already extended by the time of the closure. Original expiration was in November, now in March.



That’s how I interpreted it. It better, at least .


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ouch 1 day!
> 
> We’re the same timeline but did 6 days last October, so that will cost us about $425 or so  (if I remember correctly what we paid), so between what a ticket would have cost us plus memory maker. It cushions the blow of having to cancel a bit.
> 
> We will just pretend I did not buy a TIW card that we will never break even on . Really wish I could transfer it over to someone. Probably not worth the time to even try for a refund, I don’t think they’ve mentioned anything besides extensions anyways.



My trips in October are usually 3-5 days with 2 days at Universal for HHN. I try to go 2 days to Disney parks, but we had delays coming into Orlando, I had to go to DS to buy the pass and by the time I got it, it was almost pointless to get over to the parks in time for anything. I wanted to buy it then because I knew the prices were going to take a big increase in 2020 and I had 2 longer trips booked this year, so it would have been well worth the price. Don’t get me wrong, its silly to complain about me not being able to use my gold pass when people had to pay over $1000 for their platinum passes. It’s just annoying.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> My trips in October are usually 3-5 days with 2 days at Universal for HHN. I try to go 2 days to Disney parks, but we had delays coming into Orlando, I had to go to DS to buy the pass and by the time I got it, it was almost pointless to get over to the parks in time for anything. I wanted to buy it then because I knew the prices were going to take a big increase in 2020 and I had 2 longer trips booked this year, so it would have been well worth the price. Don’t get me wrong, its silly to complain about me not being able to use my gold pass when people had to pay over $1000 for their platinum passes. It’s just annoying.



Hey, it’s all annoying. This year is a giant inconvenience (if you’re lucky, worse for a lot). Complain away!


----------



## MouseEarsMom33

Has anyone heard if Disney is refunding Tables in Wonderland cards too?


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Apparently Remy has morphed into Sven with his “inside sources” that told him the AP compensation would be “more than fair”.


He also said that Plat and Gold APs would get "more than fair" treatment and lower tier APs would be disappointed.  It actually has reversed.  The lower tier APs almost have the same benefits as Plat/Gold now with the DPP availability, or lack thereof.  At the VERY minimum, Disney should have offered gift cards to higher level passes to reflect the lack of benefits.  If I had a Plat/Gold I'd be pretty upset.  I'd probably get a refund and then just get a lower tier AP with the money and keep the extra.  I wonder if Remy stopped dropping in because Disney higher ups changed course dramatically and he was not happy with the new changes (as he was a higher tier AP iirc) and decided to plan on cancelling his AP too.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> He also said that Plat and Gold APs would get "more than fair" treatment and lower tier APs would be disappointed.  It actually has reversed.  The lower tier APs almost have the same benefits as Plat/Gold now with the DPP availability, or lack thereof.  At the VERY minimum, Disney should have offered gift cards to higher level passes to reflect the lack of benefits.  If I had a Plat/Gold I'd be pretty upset.  I'd probably get a refund and then just get a lower tier AP with the money and keep the extra.  I wonder if Remy stopped dropping in because Disney higher ups changed course dramatically and he was not happy with the new changes (as he was a higher tier AP iirc) and decided to plan on cancelling his AP too.



He took his “sources” over to WDWMagic with the always reliable WDWPro


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MouseEarsMom33 said:


> Has anyone heard if Disney is refunding Tables in Wonderland cards too?



All I’ve heard regarding those is the extension.


----------



## Raggou

Sorry if this has already been asked, do we know of Rise of The Resistance and Mickeys Runaway Railway are doing their pre-shows?


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Bet those magnets aren’t shipped for the people that opt for the refund lol. “You’re not an AP any more, the magnets are for APs only”



Maybe they can physically slice the magnet representing the days you were an AP.  OK....I'm done and glad this part is over.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Maybe they can physically slice the magnet representing the days you were an AP.  OK....I'm done and glad this part is over.



You may have 1/363th (because it was a leap year) of the Orange Bird magnet


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, do we know of Rise of The Resistance and Mickeys Runaway Railway are doing their pre-shows?


ATM RotR preshows are all being skipped. Unsure if this will continue for the official public reopening.  MMRR unsure, but @yulilin3 was there yesterday and she could tell us.  I missed that part of her stream


----------



## Mit88

“Great” news. . Sure, Disney. Sure


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> ATM RotR preshows are all being skipped. Unsure if this will continue for the official public reopening.  MMRR unsure, but @yulilin3 was there yesterday and she could tell us.  I missed that part of her stream


They are doing mmrr pre show


----------



## Raggou

yulilin3 said:


> They are doing mmrr pre show





So we’re they all walthrough? Specifically the ship that “flys” you to the hanger and the “interrogation room?”


----------



## yulilin3

Raggou said:


> So we’re they all walthrough? Specifically the ship that “flys” you to the hanger and the “interrogation room?”


I haven't done rotr, i said mmrr is doing the pre show


----------



## AmberMV

Raggou said:


> So we’re they all walthrough? Specifically the ship that “flys” you to the hanger and the “interrogation room?”


That was bypassed today at CM preview to alleviate crowding.


----------



## wareagle57

Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


YES! Last Thursday on Pirates we got a little boat backlogged and were stuck in the Fire scene for a while.  The smell was....*strong. *Stronger than I ever remembered it being.  Wasn't sure if it was just me.


----------



## LSUmiss

So I finally saw it...2 ppl not complying with masks at BRV. One had no mask at all & the other had it in her hand. But they weren’t standing anywhere near 6ft close to anyone do I suppose that’s good.


----------



## LSUmiss

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


I was wondering if it was just b/c there were less other smells like the extra ppl b/c I also felt like the a/c worked way better & I assumed that’s why.


----------



## hertamaniac

Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> So I finally saw it...2 ppl not complying with masks at BRV. One had no mask at all & the other had it in her hand. But they weren’t standing anywhere near 6ft close to anyone do I suppose that’s good.


I have seen a few instances.  At Riviera on July 4 a man came out of the elevator by himself without a mask, saw us and put it on.  Unfortunately even though there were 3 elevators since that one was on our floor no other elevators would come so we had to take it.  There have been several people I've seen during @yulilin3 livestreams without masks, but put them on when she comes near (a CM or CM guest at HS walking with his hanging from one ear, and an older man came into a gift shop she was in with his mask under his chin, among other instances). Let's face it, nothing is 100%.  I just hope CMs will be empowered to say something to guests, that compliance will be good, and I think for the most part that is the case.  There is still a risk and will continue to be.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.View attachment 510133


Just out of curiosity, since you're a local an AP and clearly a Disney fan moreso than the average person-what was it that finally pushed you over the edge to cancel?  There have been a lot of changes due to CoVid-19 at theme parks so I'm interested to hear why APs have said enough is enough.


----------



## jade1

Farro said:


> I feel like...are people excited for this? I was under impression most didn't want to go to parks!




Dear Valued Passholder,​As the _Walt Disney World_ Theme Parks reopen, we look forward to welcoming back our *cherished *Annual Passholders with a continued focus on delivering a magical experience.​


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


I was last there in November and the smells were also very strong then, especially the rum!!


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Just out of curiosity, since you're a local an AP and clearly a Disney fan moreso than the average person-what was it that finally pushed you over the edge to cancel?  There have been a lot of changes due to CoVid-19 at theme parks so I'm interested to hear why APs have said enough is enough.



I think it was a combination of the current conditions and risks for us.  We'll still welcome resort hopping, Disney Springs and perhaps even another onsite staycation in the future.  So this is a pause and not a divorce.


----------



## Katrina Y

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


Yes, it gagged me.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> I think it was a combination of the current conditions and risks for us.  We'll still welcome resort hopping, Disney Springs and perhaps even another onsite staycation in the future.  So this is a pause and not a divorce.


----------



## Krandor

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.



That will make figment.. interesting.   At least stitch is closed.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I was thinking about the mask issue today and wish Disney would just walk these first violators out and set a firm precedent. 

I know this is not a great comparison but I remember when they reopened HOP in 2017 after a year of delays. They had to walk one person out, the story made national news that they were going to hold their ground on the attraction and...that was the end of it. I don’t think we heard of anything serious again. 

I feel like if they walked people out now, it would make national news like the Costco story did and honestly it would basically prevent a lot of heartburn for CMs in the long run and make everyone safer.


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> So I finally saw it...2 ppl not complying with masks at BRV. One had no mask at all & the other had it in her hand. But they weren’t standing anywhere near 6ft close to anyone do I suppose that’s good.


Were they inside or out?  Cause if you aren't around people outside, not in the parks, do you have to have them on?  I mean if you are on a walking path way away from anyone outside I would think you wouldn't have to have them on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tigger's ally said:


> Were they inside or out?  Cause if you aren't around people outside, not in the parks, do you have to have them on?  I mean if you are on a walking path way away from anyone outside I would think you wouldn't have to have them on.



No they need to be on at all times when walking the property.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tigger's ally said:


> Were they inside or out?  Cause if you aren't around people outside, not in the parks, do you have to have them on?  I mean if you are on a walking path way away from anyone outside I would think you wouldn't have to have them on.


They were both outside & nowhere near anyone else. Technically I think the rule is you have to wear them outside too unless dining or swimming. But, neither instance bothered me since I was nowhere near them & they were outside at the resort.


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> They were both outside & nowhere near anyone else. Technically I think the rule is you have to wear them outside too unless dining or swimming. But, neither instance bothered me since I was nowhere near them & they were outside at the resort.


I know those are the rules in the parks, but if the parks have relaxation zones where people can take them off staying away form anyone else, I would think hotels would have relaxation rules if you are not around anyone else.


----------



## Tigger's ally

SaintsManiac said:


> No they need to be on at all times when walking the property.


Golf courses too?  Cause that is crazy if I am playing with my sons way away from anyone else.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tigger's ally said:


> I know those are the rules in the parks, but if the parks have relaxation zones where people can take them off staying away form anyone else, I would think hotels would have relaxation rules if you are not around anyone else.



The relaxation zone is your room.


----------



## JacknSally

Tigger's ally said:


> I know those are the rules in the parks, but if the parks have relaxation zones where people can take them off staying away form anyone else, I would think hotels would have relaxation rules if you are not around anyone else.



*I thought the official rules for the resorts were masks everywhere except the pool and inside your room

ETA: the site says masks in all public areas unless swimming or sitting and eating

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/

*


----------



## Tigger's ally

SaintsManiac said:


> The relaxation zone is your room.


Hate to even ask about the balcony.  And I am a person that wears his mask 98% of places.  When nobody is around and I am outside, it is not on.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Pdollar88 said:


> Question. Does the July-expiration refund count to the new expiration date? My pass was already extended by the time of the closure. Original expiration was in November, now in March.
> 
> I haven’t used my pass a single day - we were supposed to go in late February. I’m hoping to go in January 2021, but who knows how that’ll go.


How did you get an extension if you didn't even use it?  did you activate and then not end up going to the park?


Tigger's ally said:


> Were they inside or out?  Cause if you aren't around people outside, not in the parks, do you have to have them on?  I mean if you are on a walking path way away from anyone outside I would think you wouldn't have to have them on.


You would think and logic would dictate that but no you are supposed to have them on at all times.


----------



## Pdollar88

chicagoshannon said:


> How did you get an extension if you didn't even use it?  did you activate and then not end up going to the park?


It was a renewal.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Forget it, it is unreadable


----------



## JacknSally

*Robin Lopez is ONE OF US.*
*
*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283173153984962562*


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> Hate to even ask about the balcony.  And I am a person that wears his mask 98% of places.  When nobody is around and I am outside, it is not on.



Balcony, you’re fine. And smoking areas, if that’s something people do


----------



## New Mouse

JacknSally said:


> *Robin Lopez is ONE OF US.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283173153984962562*



Whos gonna tell him?


----------



## AmberMV

It seems rteetzdeletz has done some work on our posts


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> It seems rteetzdeletz has done some work on our posts



I’ve been on my best behavior today, other than having a hissy fit about the AP “compensation”


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> It seems rteetzdeletz has done some work on our posts


I understand the news but that’s a slippery slope here for discussion. Better to just nip it now.


----------



## kylenne

Still waiting for that AP email. I think I’ve gotten all of one, like ever.


----------



## Wreckem

Mit88 said:


> If I opt out of the AP, the 1 day I used the pass last October will have cost me $300. I’m sure there are people in worse situations because I’m able to get the Gold pass with my DVC membership, but even still, $300 for 1 day at MK/DHS. Yeesh. If I don’t opt out and decide to go down and use my pass, ill be judged. Quite a predicament



I lost a lot on my Six Flags season passes, annual flash pass and annual dining passes for myself, my wife and our two exchange students. We were going to be going over spring break, and twice a month in the spring but the shut down happened our exchange students had to go home early(third week of March). Six Flags has been terrible. I am done with them and will never visit their park’s again. I know there is a class action lawsuit against them and I will gladly be a member of it if it gets certified.

On the flip side of the coin I did pretty well on my Universal AP. I was able to fit in an extra trip with the extension. We ended up being at universal for 13 days in 13 months.


----------



## JacknSally

*What streams are happening for DHS/EPCOT reopening day tomorrow?*
*
ResortTV1 will be at DHS around 10a ET (on YouTube)
CoryMeetsWorld will be at EPCOT around 10:45a ET (on YouTube)
*
*Anyone else worth watching? Is @yulilin3 streaming anything tomorrow? I think she was at AK today.*


----------



## Katrina Y

When is the Virtual queue going to show up in the MDE app? Going tomorrow and I can’t find the location of the queue in the app. Please help.


----------



## hertamaniac

kylenne said:


> Still waiting for that AP email. I think I’ve gotten all of one, like ever.



Step right up <passes the dice>.....roll a seven and get an AP e-mail.


----------



## Krandor

Katrina Y said:


> When is the Virtual queue going to show up in the MDE app? Going tomorrow and I can’t find the location of the queue in the app. Please help.



I didn't think there were any virtual queus.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Krandor said:


> I didn't think there were any virtual queus.


For ROTR


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I didn't think there were any virtual queus.



Rise of the Resistance is virtual queue starting tomorrow.App will probably be updated later tonight or in the morning


----------



## LSUmiss

What AP email are we waiting on? I never get their emails.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> What AP email are we waiting on? I never get their emails.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Tigger's ally said:


> Hate to even ask about the balcony.  And I am a person that wears his mask 98% of places.  When nobody is around and I am outside, it is not on.



I checked into the Riviera today and have seen mostly positive but mixed results.  As someone else said, common sense should come into play when you are outside.  If the are having a drink or taking a phone call and there is nobody with 20+ feet, I don’t think anyone should take issue with the mask coming off temporarily.  

I did see multiple instances of folks on main walkways walking past me without masks.

While generally, I think compliance was pretty good at the resort today, I didn’t really see any examples of CM enforcement for noncompliance in situations where the CM was a witness to the offense. Didn’t really bother me at the resort because where really weren’t any densely packed areas.

Tomorrow is our first park day (EPCOT) and I’m hopping CMs will be a little more strict when the witness folks that do not comply.


----------



## dreamit

Krandor said:


> I didn't think there were any virtual queus.


They announced a virtual queue for ROTR tomorrow. You can try to enter the queue at 10:00, 1:00 and 4:00 (but can only experience once).


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510156


Thanks!


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> I checked into the Riviera today and have seen mostly positive but mixed results.  As someone else said, common sense should come into play when you are outside.  If the are having a drink or taking a phone call and there is nobody with 20+ feet, I don’t think anyone should take issue with the mask coming off temporarily.
> 
> I did see multiple instances of folks on main walkways walking past me without masks.
> 
> While generally, I think compliance was pretty good at the resort today, I didn’t really see any examples of CM enforcement for noncompliance in situations where the CM was a witness to the offense. Didn’t really bother me at the resort because where really weren’t any densely packed areas.
> 
> Tomorrow is our first park day (EPCOT) and I’m hopping CMs will be a little more strict when the witness folks that do not comply.


Have a great time! Stay hydrated!


----------



## AmberMV

SeaWorld Orlando Firework update. Interesting idea.


Edited to expand on the details


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> SeaWorld Orlando Firework update. Interesting idea.
> View attachment 510157



Wow!  At $50/vehicle, it's not bad.  Surf's Up or Madagascar for the movies.  It says in your car, but I wonder if you can bring lawn chairs?  I really like SeaWorld's doing this for the weekend.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Wow!  At $50/vehicle, it's not bad.  Surf's Up or Madagascar for the movies.  It says in your car, but I wonder if you can bring lawn chairs?  I really like SeaWorld's doing this for the weekend.


I expanded on the details, thanks for mentioning. Also, APs get 20% off of that price, so it's $40


----------



## Clockwork

Tigger's ally said:


> Were they inside or out?  Cause if you aren't around people outside, not in the parks, do you have to have them on?  I mean if you are on a walking path way away from anyone outside I would think you wouldn't have to have them on.


Orange County has a mask in at all times when outside or inside, the only time it’s not required is when in your home, car or exercising.


----------



## RWinNOLA

dreamit said:


> They announced a virtual queue for ROTR tomorrow. You can try to enter the queue at 10:00, 1:00 and 4:00 (but can only experience once).



I’m really interested go see how this works out tomorrow.  We have a reservation at DHS on Thursday and I’m hoping we will be able to get a boarding pass for ROTR during one of the three slots.


----------



## Clockwork

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m really interested go see how this works out tomorrow.  We have a reservation at DHS on Thursday and I’m hoping we will be able to get a boarding pass for ROTR during one of the three slots.


I’m there the following Thursday and am wondering the same.


----------



## AmberMV

Even tho Disneyland CA couldn't reopen for it's 65th anniversary it looks like they'll still make bank on merch.  Also, love the proofreading here


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Even tho Disneyland CA couldn't reopen for it's 65th anniversary it looks like they'll still make bank on merch.  Also, love the proofreading here
> View attachment 510165


Yeah, I entered the queue when it opened at 1pm EST. Was 31400 in line. Waited 9:40 and just bought my merch a little while ago. It was a long, long wait.


----------



## crayon3448

Ate you able to upgrade tickets to APs at the parks? We'd like to upgrade my husband's tickets when we go.


----------



## Clockwork

crayon3448 said:


> Ate you able to upgrade tickets to APs at the parks? We'd like to upgrade my husband's tickets when we go.


Not at the present time, they have suspended all AP sales.


----------



## crayon3448

Clockwork said:


> Not at the present time, they have suspended all AP sales.


Thanks, that's what I thought. Any reason given?

 I wonder if it's because they are worried they'll shut down again and have to deal with the logistics (which they didn't do well thai time). Plus if they shut down again it will push the passes into the 50th and they want people paying more money for that time.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, I entered the queue when it opened at 1pm EST. Was 31400 in line. Waited 9:40 and just bought my merch a little while ago. It was a long, long wait.


Oh my.  Yea it looks like the number of people ahead of me is going down by roughly 120 people a minute. Divide that by the number of people in front says about 8.5 hours I'll be in line.  Yeah, I won't be up for that lol


----------



## AmberMV

crayon3448 said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. Any reason given?
> 
> I wonder if it's because they are worried they'll shut down again and have to deal with the logistics (which they didn't do well thai time). Plus if they shut down again it will push the passes into the 50th and they want people paying more money for that time.


I'd assume the biggest reason is that park availability for APs is REALLY bad right now, so for them to offer new annual passes would probably infuriate a large group of people who already feel pretty shunned right now.


----------



## crayon3448

AmberMV said:


> I'd assume the biggest reason is that park availability for APs is REALLY bad right now, so for them to offer new annual passes would probably infuriate a large group of people who already feel pretty shunned right now.


Ah makes sense. We're out of state and he would only be coming for resorts stays, so I wasn't thinking of that.


----------



## MrsBooch

Tigger's ally said:


> Golf courses too?  Cause that is crazy if I am playing with my sons way away from anyone else.



I would double check with the course but around here (PA - private course) - it’s masks on when you are in your loading area where people are finishing their rounds and pulling up in their carts or grabbing a drink at the little halfway house and then it’s one family/household or person per cart - no masks during play or in the cart. No sharing carts unless you share a household.


----------



## Amy11401

AmberMV said:


> It seems rteetzdeletz has done some work on our posts


Just curious, how do you know if a post you wrote gets deleted?  Do you get a notification? Or do people just figure out from looking back at posts?


----------



## AmberMV

Amy11401 said:


> Just curious, how do you know if a post you wrote gets deleted?  Do you get a notification? Or do people just figure out from looking back at posts?


No notification, just posts and pages disappear


----------



## nkosiek

LSUmiss said:


> The thing is that I am actually here & have not seen it once. I am not saying it doesn’t happen at all, but it’s is likely very infrequently.


Wait, you're on site and not seen people taking off masks during rides? Damn, I need to walk around with you. Today was Ak again for us and while I really didnt see too many with improper masks, I did see an entire family pull masks down/off on Navi and another group had done so on Triceratops Spin. I haven't been on a dark ride where I haven't been able to spot at least one person who disengaged masks only to put them on right before getting to the disembraking area.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

I’ve spent most of the last months on this thread so I am putting this here.

I feel absolutely gutted. My DD17 just decided not to go on our WDW trip with me. We leave tomorrow Wednesday. I am still going. Solo. I’ve never done a solo trip before. Just going to make the best of it. I guess I need to cancel her Park Passes, ADRs, airline tix, etc. 2020 cant get any weirder, can it?!?


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> He also said that Plat and Gold APs would get "more than fair" treatment and lower tier APs would be disappointed.  It actually has reversed.  The lower tier APs almost have the same benefits as Plat/Gold now with the DPP availability, or lack thereof.  At the VERY minimum, Disney should have offered gift cards to higher level passes to reflect the lack of benefits.  If I had a Plat/Gold I'd be pretty upset.  I'd probably get a refund and then just get a lower tier AP with the money and keep the extra.  I wonder if Remy stopped dropping in because Disney higher ups changed course dramatically and he was not happy with the new changes (as he was a higher tier AP iirc) and decided to plan on cancelling his AP too.


I wouldn’t say the lower passes have the same benefits as the upper tiers now.  I have weekday select.  I’m still blocked until August, and I still can’t go on weekends.


----------



## MegaraWink

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’ve spent most of the last months on this thread so I am putting this here.
> 
> I feel absolutely gutted. My DD17 just decided not to go on our WDW trip with me. We leave tomorrow Wednesday. I am still going. Solo. I’ve never done a solo trip before. Just going to make the best of it. I guess I need to cancel her Park Passes, ADRs, airline tix, etc. 2020 cant get any weirder, can it?!?



I'm sorry! I'll be there starting Sunday night, solo trip. I don't know how long you're here, but PM me if you want to see if we have park overlap. Otherwise, I LOVE solo trips, so I'm hopeful you can still have a good time. That sucks though.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510156


This may already have been asked, but do we need to do anything if we want the extension?


----------



## Vern60

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’ve spent most of the last months on this thread so I am putting this here.
> 
> I feel absolutely gutted. My DD17 just decided not to go on our WDW trip with me. We leave tomorrow Wednesday. I am still going. Solo. I’ve never done a solo trip before. Just going to make the best of it. I guess I need to cancel her Park Passes, ADRs, airline tix, etc. 2020 cant get any weirder, can it?!?


Sorry to hear that, but for what it's worth, as MegaraWink also pointed out, solo trips can be a wonderful thing! I took my first one a couple years back and had an absolutely wonderful time. Hope you do as well.

Edit: Corrected spelling error


----------



## Clockwork

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’ve spent most of the last months on this thread so I am putting this here.
> 
> I feel absolutely gutted. My DD17 just decided not to go on our WDW trip with me. We leave tomorrow Wednesday. I am still going. Solo. I’ve never done a solo trip before. Just going to make the best of it. I guess I need to cancel her Park Passes, ADRs, airline tix, etc. 2020 cant get any weirder, can it?!?


i feel for you my son pulled out of my Dec. trip. I don’t understand the reasoning, it wasn’t COVID related and he has the week off from college, maybe I’m just getting old.


----------



## AmberMV

Perdita&Pongo said:


> I’ve spent most of the last months on this thread so I am putting this here.
> 
> I feel absolutely gutted. My DD17 just decided not to go on our WDW trip with me. We leave tomorrow Wednesday. I am still going. Solo. I’ve never done a solo trip before. Just going to make the best of it. I guess I need to cancel her Park Passes, ADRs, airline tix, etc. 2020 cant get any weirder, can it?!?


Aw, I'm so sorry!  I promise you can still have a wonderful time though!  Take in the sights and sounds, explore on a whim. I bet your daughter will have regretted not going after seeing all the pictures of your great trip!


Anna_Sh said:


> I wouldn’t say the lower passes have the same benefits as the upper tiers now.  I have weekday select.  I’m still blocked until August, and I still can’t go on weekends.


True, I also have Weekday Select.  But we paid like $500-800 (depending on FL res. or not) _*less*_ than Plats did, and now they don't have access to water parks, the AP availability calendar is horrendous for everyone, so July and weekends are pretty blocked for them too. I really feel bad for those higher tiers right now.


Anna_Sh said:


> This may already have been asked, but do we need to do anything if we want the extension?


The 30 day extension is the auto option, but you can also open your AP email, click the private link and officially select your option from there. That's what I did.


----------



## anthony2k7

wareagle57 said:


> Has anyone else noted the smell effects being turned WAY up on rides? I first noticed it on Pirates and just chalked it up to being away for so long/first day running or whatever. But then I thought about how much harder it is to smell with a mask on. I don’t have a great nose and normally miss a lot of the Disney smells in rides. I’d never noticed some of the smells in Pirates. I wonder if that’s really what’s going on or if it’s just me.


Perhaps its the lower throughput of guests allowing the smells to linger in the air longer.


----------



## LSUmiss

nkosiek said:


> Wait, you're on site and not seen people taking off masks during rides? Damn, I need to walk around with you. Today was Ak again for us and while I really didnt see too many with improper masks, I did see an entire family pull masks down/off on Navi and another group had done so on Triceratops Spin. I haven't been on a dark ride where I haven't been able to spot at least one person who disengaged masks only to put them on right before getting to the disembraking area.


I was at AK too & no I didn’t see any of that. But we only ride Navi river & KS.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Is there any speculation at all as to when APs will be going back on sale?


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *What streams are happening for DHS/EPCOT reopening day tomorrow?*
> 
> *ResortTV1 will be at DHS around 10a ET (on YouTube)
> CoryMeetsWorld will be at EPCOT around 10:45a ET (on YouTube)*
> 
> *Anyone else worth watching? Is @yulilin3 streaming anything tomorrow? I think she was at AK today.*


I'll be at dhs but not sure if I'll live stream,  i have tons of content to gather for SiDisney so I'll be recording a lot.


----------



## Yooperroo

I'm so sorry if this has already been reported. I've been here for three days and thus haven't kept up and I'm 120 pages behind. But starting yesterday, the Annual Passholders merchandise discount has been increased to 30% off for the next 30 days.


----------



## Yooperroo

Also, I'm headed to EPCOT today so if anyone has any questions that are still unanswered from the CM previews please feel free to ask,
 just be sure to reply to this or @ me so I don't miss the notification!


----------



## armerida

Yooperroo said:


> Also, I'm headed to EPCOT today so if anyone has any questions that are still unanswered from the CM previews please feel free to ask,
> just be sure to reply to this or @ me so I don't miss the notification!


@Yooperroo Have a blast in Epcot! I’m wondering if there is still Orange bird merchandise (drink pitcher, glasses) for sale in Epcot at the festival merch booths, and if so, if the 30% AP discount applies. Wondering too if there are any of the limited edition Epcot posters out for sale (all sold out in minutes on shopDisney). Also, if you happen to pick up a times guide, wondering which days of the week Mariachi Cobre is scheduled (they used to take off Fridays and Saturdays and Marimba de las Americas would play on those days instead). Thanks and have all the fun!


----------



## Yooperroo

armerida said:


> @Yooperroo Have a blast in Epcot! I’m wondering if there is still Orange bird merchandise (drink pitcher, glasses) for sale in Epcot at the festival merch booths, and if so, if the 30% AP discount applies. Wondering too if there are any of the limited edition Epcot posters out for sale (all sold out in minutes on shopDisney). Also, if you happen to pick up a times guide, wondering which days of the week Mariachi Cobre is scheduled (they used to take off Fridays and Saturdays and Marimba de las Americas would play on those days instead). Thanks and have all the fun!


I will definitely check on all of that! My kids want the orange bird glasses, too.


----------



## armerida

Yooperroo said:


> I will definitely check on all of that! My kids want the orange bird glasses, too.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Karin1984

Today Disneyland Paris officially opens! 
What we see around the parks: 
- New sign at the entrance: It's Time for Magic
- Several spots to take selfies with characters throughout the park: Snow White & Prince at the well, Jack Sparrow at Pirates, Donald on Main Street, Aurora & Phillip on the castle balcony, Pooh characters near Casey's corner, Cowgirl Minnie in Frontierland. 
Olaf in the Studios, Cinderella & Fairy Godmother in carriage at Mickey and the Magician, Mickey in his Mickey and the Magician outfit, Marvel characters (in the selection: Dr. Strange & Black Panther, Captain America & Captain Marvel, Loki & Thor, Spiderman & Black Widow, this got busy yesterday), Woody in the Studios, Classic Characters in the Studios as well, Sully in the Studios.
- Classic characters at the Main Street Station to say goodbye to guests. 
- Incredible characters make rounds through the studios
- Until now no sign of a parade replacement like in the Magic Kingdom
- Stretching room still used in Phantom Manor
- Waiting times at noon max. 45 minutes for RC Racer, 20 minutes for  Crush Coaster, Star Tours, meet Star Wars character, Peter Pan, Meet Mickey is at 15.  
- Railroad is back in business (after a 20 months! closure)
- AP previews were mainly busy at the shops due to the sales they have installed, starting on the same day as AP previews. 
- Fontain show at the castle at close, very low key (at least on 14 July) 
- Loads of new snacks which were probably planned already for the summer season as they are mainly themed around Jungle Book & Lion King. 
- No park maps available except at City Hall, everyone is encouraged to download the app.


----------



## londontime

Karin1984 said:


> , 20 minutes for Crush Coaster,


Wow! I don't think I've ever seen Crush at 20 mins. Enjoy!


----------



## HokieRaven5

May the force be with the folks going to DHS today. First time we'll get to track/monitor what a park is like when the reservation system is full for the day.


----------



## Hummingbird

Disney announcing they are opening more "select date" reservations for AP holders in July and August is so disingenuous.
Since they made it a point to say this does not increase park capacity all it tells me is they are shuffling the pass numbers around in the buckets. I feel like they are only doing that because they see they don't have the resort/daily ticket sales they thought they would get.
They aren't doing this as some kind gesture to APs, this is something they should have done any dang way.


Also, some good a 30% merch discount does if you can't get into the parks to use it.


----------



## Karin1984

londontime said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever seen Crush at 20 mins. Enjoy!


I'm just quoting the times on the app  My visit is not till 1.5 week! I think Crush is the one ride where you don't really notice the measures, as a cart only holds 4 people, so a lot of families always ride in their own cart. And I think, as the 4 seats are back to back (2 by 2), you could do 2 parties of 2 also during social distancing times.


----------



## osufeth24

Can't wait to hear the experiences this morning at HS


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Mit88 said:


> If I opt out of the AP, the 1 day I used the pass last October will have cost me $300. I’m sure there are people in worse situations because I’m able to get the Gold pass with my DVC membership, but even still, $300 for 1 day at MK/DHS. Yeesh. If I don’t opt out and decide to go down and use my pass, ill be judged. Quite a predicament


Come on down and use your pass.  It is fun as hell down here right now.  Every ride is basically a walk on (my family did Pandora twice in about 30 min yesterday).  Our kids are trying every ride.  It’s great.


----------



## cakebaker

Hummingbird said:


> hey aren't doing this as some kind gesture to APs



I'm not sure anyone thinks Disney opened up to AP's to be "nice" to them. Clearly they don't have enough people filling the slots they allowed for resort guests and ticket holders.  Had they gotten the business they expected, you wouldn't be seeing availability.


----------



## Dulcee

A2DisneyMom said:


> Come on down and use your pass.  It is fun as hell down here right now.  Every ride is basically a walk on (my family did Pandora twice in about 30 min yesterday).  Our kids are trying every ride.  It’s great.


You are my fellow micro phd right? Safety precautions all still seem good to you? We leave in two weeks


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Yooperroo said:


> Also, I'm headed to EPCOT today so if anyone has any questions that are still unanswered from the CM previews please feel free to ask,
> just be sure to reply to this or @ me so I don't miss the notification!


We’ll “see” you there!  That’s where we are headed too!


----------



## anthony2k7

londontime said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever seen Crush at 20 mins. Enjoy!


That's usually due to it breaking down nearly every 20 minutes though!


----------



## londontime

Karin1984 said:


> I'm just quoting the times on the app  My visit is not till 1.5 week! I think Crush is the one ride where you don't really notice the measures, as a cart only holds 4 people, so a lot of families always ride in their own cart. And I think, as the 4 seats are back to back (2 by 2), you could do 2 parties of 2 also during social distancing times.


Totally. But the loading for Crush is so slowwwww the queue is going to be horrendous. Especially if they are cleaning the carts. Add the 2m distance in the queue into the mix and that's gonna be intersting


----------



## fla4fun

A2DisneyMom said:


> We’ll “see” you there!  That’s where we are headed too!


Me three, but I have to work until noon.


----------



## londontime

anthony2k7 said:


> That's usually due to it breaking down nearly every 20 minutes though!


You speak the truth


----------



## dancergirlsmom

HokieRaven5 said:


> May the force be with the folks going to DHS today. First time we'll get to track/monitor what a park is like when the reservation system is full for the day.



DD and I are going to be at Disney next Friday for a week so I too am eagerly watching the live streams and seeing what is going on.  Really interested in seeing today at HWS since when we were there last August Galaxy's Edge and Mickey and Minnie weren't open yet.  We have two days at that park though.


----------



## Jiminy76

OK the real question I need answered with the opening of Epcot today is where are the Orange Bird AP Magnets? This has been bothering me for months and was one of the things I was really looking forward to with my May trip that we moved to this month.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Dulcee said:


> You are my fellow micro phd right? Safety precautions all still seem good to you? We leave in two weeks


Molecular bio PhD.  Inside the bubble, it’s really good.  Near 100% mask compliance (did see one lady in MK walking around with it down while talking on the phone).  I also observed one man with his under his chin while reaching in his bag for water...he was reminded by a CM to keep it fully covering his face.

Outside the bubble, it’s more mixed.  For those visiting stores outside the bubble (I.e grocery stores), maybe sit in your car for a couple of minutes to watch people come in and out and see if you are comfortable?

Also had friends visit DS last night.  They said it was packed and they felt considerably less comfortable.  More people, less spacing (especially in the restaurant they went to—they waited longer for an outdoor table).


----------



## fla4fun

AmberMV said:


> True, I also have Weekday Select.  But we paid like $500-800 (depending on FL res. or not) _*less*_ than Plats did, and now they don't have access to water parks, the AP availability calendar is horrendous for everyone, so July and weekends are pretty blocked for them too. I really feel bad for those higher tiers right now.



I feel bad for the people who are local and have a pass but can’t get a reservation, regardless of which pass it is, and for the long distance pass holders for whom the extensions are basically worthless.  I made the decision yesterday to book a quick three night trip to Pop to go to Epcot and MK this week, but not everyone has the time or funds to do something like that.  I have a full vacation (11 nights) booked in August, but the way things are going, I am not sure that will happen.  We are still primarily working from home, so I can quarantine after the mini trip.  I had just renewed my platinum AP the very end of December, and used it for one vacation in January, so I guess I technically got my money’s worth out of it.  I also received a renewal voucher as a birthday gift in March, so I am covered through May 2022 now.  I primarily use my pass for vacations, so I will make out OK.  

It is frustrating when they put things out like go buy a regular ticket even though you have an AP so you can get in.  Whoever thought *that* was a viable suggestion has been standing in the sun too long.


----------



## fla4fun

Jiminy76 said:


> OK the real question I need answered with the opening of Epcot today is where are the Orange Bird AP Magnets? This has been bothering me for months and was one of the things I was really looking forward to with my May trip that we moved to this month.


This is the first thing I plan to seek out this afternoon.  There have been reports that they are mailing the magnets, but I plan to go to Mousegear and ask anyway.


----------



## OKWFan88

I know I’m missing this but has anyone confirmed if you’re able to leave a park and come back later in day? Go at rope drop then go back to resort for lunch and then return to park again after?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

OKWFan88 said:


> I know I’m missing this but has anyone confirmed if you’re able to leave a park and come back later in day? Go at rope drop then go back to resort for lunch and then return to park again after?



Yes you are able to leave the park and return to the same park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

it's been 4 months since all 4 parks at WDW have been open ... mixed feelings but may the Force be with all the guests and cast members visiting today ... and may baby Yoda grant you a spot in the rise virtual queue


----------



## anthony2k7

Don't be too surprised if Tokyo Disneyland has to close again in the not too distant future.

They raised the alert level of Tokyo to the highest level 4 / red overnight. Apparently it doesn't automatically trigger actions, but its surely a sign actions must be coming soon.

I hear they like Hong Kong, have an issue with cases they cannot trace the source of.


----------



## DavidPSU

Yooperroo said:


> Also, I'm headed to EPCOT today so if anyone has any questions that are still unanswered from the CM previews please feel free to ask,
> just be sure to reply to this or @ me so I don't miss the notification!



Certainly not the most important question but does anyone know if they are doing the “pick a pearl” still in the Japan Pavilion?  Obviously crowds are lighter than normal, but that area used to get extremely crowded. It’s been quite a few years since my last visit so maybe things have changed though. Thanks for any info anyone may have


----------



## Yooperroo

A2DisneyMom said:


> Come on down and use your pass.  It is fun as hell down here right now.  Every ride is basically a walk on (my family did Pandora twice in about 30 min yesterday).  Our kids are trying every ride.  It’s great.


We were at AK yesterday too! Rode FOP and Navi River (my daughter's fav) 3 times each!


----------



## yulilin3

8:45am at dhs


----------



## LSUmiss

OKWFan88 said:


> I know I’m missing this but has anyone confirmed if you’re able to leave a park and come back later in day? Go at rope drop then go back to resort for lunch and then return to park again after?


Yes. We did that Monday.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283383457515741185


----------



## hertamaniac

Hummingbird said:


> Disney announcing they are opening more "select date" reservations for AP holders in July and August is so disingenuous.
> Since they made it a point to say this does not increase park capacity all it tells me is they are shuffling the pass numbers around in the buckets. I feel like they are only doing that because they see they don't have the resort/daily ticket sales they thought they would get.
> They aren't doing this as some kind gesture to APs, this is something they should have done any dang way.
> 
> 
> Also, some good a 30% merch discount does if you can't get into the parks to use it.



Solid observation and I agree; it's that ball under the shell game only this time being touted in PR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Solid observation and I agree; it's that ball under the shell game only this time being touted in PR.



It is, though at least they are shifting those slots around - while we all think they should have been doing this all along (or planning to do it) there was no guarantee that they would so at least good to see they are doing it

Definitely not the "windfall of positivity" they may be positioning it as - but better than nothing


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is, though at least they are shifting those slots around - while we all think they should have been doing this all along (or planning to do it) there was no guarantee that they would so at least good to see they are doing it
> 
> Definitely not the "windfall of positivity" they may be positioning it as - but better than nothing



It's resource leveling (which is perfectly acceptable and is the right approach).  It just has a "yuck" feeling about it knowing that the AP's took/are-taking a back seat.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> 8:45am at dhs


Impressive, you always manage to be the first one there!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> It's resource leveling (which is perfectly acceptable and is the right approach).  It just has a "yuck" feeling about it knowing that the AP's took/are-taking a back seat.



oh yeah, for sure ... guess this is at least them being able to scoot their seat a touch forward - better than the opposite direction


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283383457515741185


The Join button is also back on the home page of MDE.  So 2 ways to join.


----------



## SarahC97

Has it been clarified that you must be tapped into the park to join the VQ for Rise?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SarahC97 said:


> Has it been clarified that you must be tapped into the park to join the VQ for Rise?


That's what the rules say, but I don't think we'll know for sure until the VQ opens at 10 and somebody tries it.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> oh yeah, for sure ... guess this is at least them being able to scoot their seat a touch forward - better than the opposite direction



Whereas I see it as they should have led with the AP incentives first, but that jeopardizes their highest cash cow demographic.  I freely admit I'm bias as a current local AP (but in the blackout window).  No matter, it is a necessary move for them and don't feel it is a worthy gesture for AP retention.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SarahC97 said:


> Has it been clarified that you must be tapped into the park to join the VQ for Rise?



I would assume - the language on it says "enter park and request ...."


----------



## rteetz

SarahC97 said:


> Has it been clarified that you must be tapped into the park to join the VQ for Rise?


That’s how it was prior to the closure so I don’t see why it would change.


----------



## Hummingbird

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is, though at least they are shifting those slots around - while we all think they should have been doing this all along (or planning to do it) there was no guarantee that they would so at least good to see they are doing it
> 
> Definitely not the "windfall of positivity" they may be positioning it as - but better than nothing



Oh definitely.  My issue is that is was touted as something special for APs. Like just be honest, you guys messed up the projections and now you need APs to come and spend cash in the parks. Like the old adage says, don't pee on me and say it's raining.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

MrsBooch said:


> I would double check with the course but around here (PA - private course) - it’s masks on when you are in your loading area where people are finishing their rounds and pulling up in their carts or grabbing a drink at the little halfway house and then it’s one family/household or person per cart - no masks during play or in the cart. No sharing carts unless you share a household.


At WDW - you need to wear the mask when entering the pro shop / clubhouse, but once you are outside with your group you can take them off.  Depending on crowds, individual carts can be used.  At Oak Trail, the starter still pairs up singles/doubles to make a threesome or foursome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hummingbird said:


> Oh definitely.  My issue is that is was touted as something special for APs. Like just be honest, you guys messed up the projections and now you need APs to come and spend cash in the parks. Like the old adage says, don't pee on me and say it's raining.



Disney: "we are excited to provide you with this liquid pixie dust ...."


----------



## yulilin3

Parking lot opened at 9am. Current mmrr queue,  definitely more people than preview
VQ for rotr wil open at 10


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283383457515741185


Is DHS open to the public today?


----------



## osufeth24

Wonder if it might be good to go to other rides as a lot of people will probably go to MMRR first


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Whereas I see it as they should have led with the AP incentives first, but that jeopardizes their highest cash cow demographic.  I freely admit I'm bias as a current local AP (but in the blackout window).  No matter, it is a necessary move for them and don't feel it is a worthy gesture for AP retention.



I think the challenge is whatever group they "led" with, the other groups would be upset.  Personally I get giving highest priority to resort guests as they are travelling there for a specific period and should get highest chance to get a park reservation for that period

I do think a passholder ticket should be at least equal to a regular ticket as that is not the case and I do think they should let passholders in day of if there is capacity in any of the buckets


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> Is DHS open to the public today?



yes, today is opening day for DHS and Epcot


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

LSUmiss said:


> Is DHS open to the public today?


Yes, today is day 1.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder if it might be good to go to other rides as a lot of people will probably go to MMRR first



That will be interesting to watch how wait times evolve over the day given capacity limits.  Is there enough time that everyone in the park can get on everything they want, then no need to "rope drop" into a long queue ... but if MMRR stays high all day then really no choice.  I am sure for a lot of people there today this is their first chance to ride it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> Oh definitely.  My issue is that is was touted as something special for APs. Like just be honest, you guys messed up the projections and now you need APs to come and spend cash in the parks. Like the old adage says, don't pee on me and say it's raining.



Why would they ever say that? We could argue that anything advertised as special or good is just another way to make money, as that is their goal as a for profit company. The concept of AP’s as a whole is there for that purpose, when you break it down.

No they didn’t do this out of the goodness of their hearts, but they don’t do anything for that reason. It is a positive change for APs, no matter the reasoning behind it. They have somewhat fixed two major problems for APs who visit frequently.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> That will be interesting to watch how wait times evolve over the day given capacity limits.  Is there enough time that everyone in the park can get on everything they want, then no need to "rope drop" into a long queue ... but if MMRR stays high all day then really no choice.  I am sure for a lot of people there today this is their first chance to ride it



I haven't had a chance to ride it either and im local lol.  Def plan on going on it Saturday


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283392395674095617


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Parking lot opened at 9am. Current mmrr queue,  definitely more people than preview
> VQ for rotr wil open at 10



Clearly answers my mental query if guests would be allowed in the gates early to be able to join virtual queue right at 10am


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Really curious to see the crowds for DHS today.  Already seems like a lot more people there than for preview.  ROTR queue will be interesting.  I hope everyone gets their chance and nobody is left holding the bag.

Edit to add, I do believe it's in Disney's best interest to have ample slots for everyone so no one is left out.  Obviously, they can't control break downs.


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why would they ever say that? We could argue that anything advertised as special or good is just another way to make money, as that is their goal as a for profit company. The concept of AP’s as a whole is there for that purpose, when you break it down.
> 
> No they didn’t do this out of the goodness of their hearts, but they don’t do anything for that reason. It is a positive change for APs, no matter the reasoning behind it. They have somewhat fixed two major problems for APs who visit frequently.



What 2 major problems have they fixed?  (There is no snark in this, I am genuinely asking)


----------



## Craig Larson

Are the new metal detectors at DHS and/or EPCOT? Or is it still only available at Animal Kingdom?


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> It is a positive change for APs, no matter the reasoning behind it.



I agree and would characterize it as coming closer to balancing the scales.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hummingbird said:


> What 2 major problems have they fixed?  (There is no snark in this, I am genuinely asking)



They have made availability better by distributing spaces from other buckets to the AP one, and didn’t they also fix the 3 days OR resort stay thing?

More clarity regarding refunds is also a good thing. They’re fixing issues they created, but it still helped.


----------



## wareagle57

Genuinely surprised how different DHS was from MK. From the very start; the socially distanced parking strategy was much more dense. They let us in way earlier than I thought they would and we are instead baking in the sun like the old days waiting for the first ride to open. I much preferred how MK did it.


----------



## osufeth24

wareagle57 said:


> Genuinely surprised how different DHS was from MK. From the very start; the socially distanced parking strategy was much more dense. They let us in way earlier than I thought they would and we are instead baking in the sun like the old days waiting for the first ride to open. I much preferred how MK did it.



This is why I think they need to figure something out with the VQ system.  Maybe have it to where you can join outside the park, or something like that.

Because I think they're fooling themselves if they think by having a 10am, 1 pm, and 4pm signup is going to help with people not rope dropping, I think they're in for a rude awakening


----------



## Stefne

Curious for anyone staying at POP.  What time did the skyliner start operating today to transport guests to HS and EP?


----------



## yulilin3

Mmrr queue now spilling over toward little mermaid.


----------



## rockpiece

yulilin3 said:


> Mmrr queue now spilling over toward little mermaid.



Whats the posted wait time?


----------



## yulilin3

The constant stream of people walking in seems to be dying


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> This is why I think they need to figure something out with the VQ system.  Maybe have it to where you can join outside the park, or something like that.
> 
> Because I think they're fooling themselves if they think by having a 10am, 1 pm, and 4pm signup is going to help with people not rope dropping, I think they're in for a rude awakening



It feels like it should be so easy, with the park reservations in play get rid of the requirement to actually be in the park. That would help not only crowds entering but lines all around the park.


----------



## osufeth24

rockpiece said:


> Whats the posted wait time?



probably nothing yet since the park isn't officially open yet


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> It feels like it should be so easy, with the park reservations in play get rid of the requirement to actually be in the park. That would help not only crowds entering but lines all around the park.



that's what I was thinking.

But, it's Disney sooo


----------



## Hummingbird

DGsAtBLT said:


> They have made availability better by distributing spaces from other buckets to the AP one, and didn’t they also fix the 3 days OR resort stay thing?
> 
> More clarity regarding refunds is also a good thing. They’re fixing issues they created, but it still helped.



Because we don't know which "select dates" in July and August will be made available to APs I don't know if we can say they made it better just yet. There is a possibility that it ends up being week days when weekend days are what is really needed.  And I'll give you the 3days/resort stay length thing, but as a local AP that doesn't really help majority of us except to get us to spend more money to stay on site. 
And the refund thing is still vague at best from what I have been reading, people unable to find out how much their refund will be before they make a choice. Alot of that stuff is still murky.  

I mean I get it, I'm a big WDW cheerleader, and I know it's still a pandemic going on, but this is ridiculous now.


----------



## yulilin3

rockpiece said:


> Whats the posted wait time?


No clue. Im just waiting to get my bg from a spot i know has a good connection


----------



## Mizzou0103

@A2DisneyMom How were the queues?  We’re currently headed in August, but I’m worried about ventilation in the queues and congestion with poor distancing.  Thoughts?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> No clue. Im just waiting to get my bg from a spot i know has a good connection



Never thought I'd say this, but I miss the days of lining up in front of TSL having a thousand people packed around me all counting down seconds and looking at their phones


----------



## Rash

chicagoshannon said:


> The Join button is also back on the home page of MDE.  So 2 ways to join.


Does the VQ option only show up in MDE when you are in the park? We arrive Saturday, right now no VQ option in my MDE.


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> No clue. Im just waiting to get my bg from a spot i know has a good connection


Ooh, can you share your spot? Have definitely had signal drop trying for boarding pass or FP drops in the past...


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Rash said:


> Does the VQ option only show up in MDE when you are in the park? We arrive Saturday, right now no VQ option in my MDE.


You might need to update your App, it should be there now for you to see.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Rash said:


> Does the VQ option only show up in MDE when you are in the park? We arrive Saturday, right now no VQ option in my MDE.


I'm currently in Illinois and the button is there for me.  Make sure you have the latest update.


----------



## Ksims616

MMRR line goes back to Disney jr dance party. Went to slinky dog. In line and already down. It’s more normal feel today!


----------



## StephenM84

I'm currently in my office in South Carolina and i'm able to click the join button for Rise of the Resistance que.

Update its gone now by 10:01 so the que went really fast or it took my phone a minute to notice i'm not in the park.


----------



## osufeth24

Saw the join button go live at 10, then closed the app and relooked and it's gone.  Did it really fill up in seconds again?


----------



## Stefne

osufeth24 said:


> Saw the join button go live at 10, then closed the app and relooked and it's gone.  Did it really fill up in seconds again?


Looks that way.  I did the same thing.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

osufeth24 said:


> Saw the join button go live at 10, then closed the app and relooked and it's gone.  Did it really fill up in seconds again?


Queue took 30 seconds to fill up!


----------



## Mit88

Why is everyone so interested in DHS? Last time I checked there’s no ride called Carpets of Aladdin there


----------



## chicagoshannon

hmm I have the join Q button but never saw it go live and can't see that it's full or what number they're on.


----------



## Ksims616

Boarding groups were gone in the first minute. Many groups around us had issues as did with with a message stating “can’t join a boarding group if already in a boarding group” when no one was in a boarding group. Lots of disappointment in the slinky dog line!


----------



## osufeth24

120 minute wait for MMRR at opening


----------



## wareagle57

Well, couldn’t get a rise boarding group... I am sure it will be even more difficult at 1 since they apparently sold out in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## SarahC97

wareagle57 said:


> Well, couldn’t get a rise boarding group... I am sure it will be even more difficult at 1 since they apparently sold out in less than 10 seconds.


This is exactly what I was afraid of. I'd almost rather wait for 3 hours in a line, I just want a chance to ride the dang thing.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> 120 minute wait for MMRR at opening



Remember, DHS is the first time we’ll see one of the parks at full new capacity. So it should be expected that the park was going to be busier than MK and AK, its also much smaller. I’m interested in how the crowd flow goes with the inability to loop around the park in a circular motion like the other 3 parks


----------



## Stefne

SarahC97 said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of. I'd almost rather wait for 3 hours in a line, I just want a chance to ride the dang thing.


Same here ☹.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> Remember, DHS is the first time we’ll see one of the parks at full new capacity. So it should be expected that the park was going to be busier than MK and AK, its also much smaller. I’m interested in how the crowd flow goes with the inability to loop around the park in a circular motion like the other 3 parks


Agreed, but I'm more interested to see the crowd levels throughout the day.  I'm hoping for the drop off around mid day that we've seen in other parks thus far.


----------



## osufeth24

It's just not feasible to do standby for it.  It'd be way too long for them to handle


----------



## StephenM84

My problem with the que is shouldn't they already know how many people are entering the parks that given day? I would think with lower crowds everyone should be guaranteed a shot at riding it unless it breaks down again. They may have broken it down to join at 10,1 and 4 but I already feel like I need to be in the park and trying to join the que at 10 just to give myself a shot.


----------



## RWinNOLA

wareagle57 said:


> Well, couldn’t get a rise boarding group... I am sure it will be even more difficult at 1 since they apparently sold out in less than 10 seconds.



I’m kind of hoping there was a rush of rope drop folks that filled the 10 am slot and it will taper off at 1 pm and 4 pm since you can only ride once.


----------



## Mit88

wareagle57 said:


> Well, couldn’t get a rise boarding group... I am sure it will be even more difficult at 1 since they apparently sold out in less than 10 seconds.



The people that got in at 10 o’clock can’t sign up again for 1 or 4. So the number narrows down a bit for the next 2 BG’s. Still doesn’t seem like it will be able to get even most of the people in the park on the ride if they booked up that quickly. People were upset that you were only allowed to ride once. This is why


----------



## wareagle57

SarahC97 said:


> This is exactly what I was afraid of. I'd almost rather wait for 3 hours in a line, I just want a chance to ride the dang thing.



Whats crazy is in the old days I had a 100% success ratio and normally got a very early boarding group. But with supposedly less people it was even harder to get. DHS does not feel anything like MK did. I’m pretty shocked.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like there was congestion and some distancing issues at the Skyliner hub station.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Why is everyone so interested in DHS? Last time I checked there’s no ride called Carpets of Aladdin there


No Carousel of Progress either.


----------



## wareagle57

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m kind of hoping there was a rush of rope drop folks that filled the 10 am slot and it will taper off at 1 pm and 4 pm since you can only ride once.



But the fact that it went so quickly means many of us were unsuccessful and will be trying again at 1 with all the people who arrive in the next 3 hours.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283403354597732353


----------



## hertamaniac

osufeth24 said:


> 120 minute wait for MMRR at opening



That's almost exactly what we saw on March 5th at the grand opening without spacing.  Interesting.


----------



## yulilin3

The app didn't have my name st time of booking.  GR manager tells me to try at 1 bit if rotr has major technical issues they won't open the 1 or 4pm slots


----------



## Mit88

wareagle57 said:


> Whats crazy is in the old days I had a 100% success ratio and normally got a very early boarding group. But with supposedly less people it was even harder to get. DHS does not feel anything like MK did. I’m pretty shocked.




Well, DHS is at capacity. MK hasn’t hit capacity yet, not even on Re-Opening Day.


----------



## osufeth24

I have a feeling Disney is going to have to look hard and consider some serious operating procedures to DHS.  It's just way too popular, and they're at capacity almost everyday.  It's going to be a mess


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283400284035780609


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283355470275780608


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

wareagle57 said:


> Whats crazy is in the old days I had a 100% success ratio and normally got a very early boarding group. But with supposedly less people it was even harder to get. DHS does not feel anything like MK did. I’m pretty shocked.


Remember though, there are less BG to get now because they are supposed to be divided between the 3 slots.  So all those guests were trying for a reduced number of BG for the 10 AM slot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Why is everyone so interested in DHS? Last time I checked there’s no ride called Carpets of Aladdin there



yeah, but how the virtual queue for Rise of the Resistance functions is likely the same as what will eventually have to be rolled out for the Carpets of Aladdin given the demand seen there - so just doing our due dilligence


----------



## hereforthechurros

Yooperroo said:


> Also, I'm headed to EPCOT today so if anyone has any questions that are still unanswered from the CM previews please feel free to ask,
> just be sure to reply to this or @ me so I don't miss the notification!


@Yooperroo mostly curious about spots to safely eat in the WS for F&W. Have fun!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283401405966028802


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283404788974211072


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I have a feeling Disney is going to have to look hard and consider some serious operating procedures to DHS.  It's just way too popular, and they're at capacity almost everyday.  It's going to be a mess



Imagine going back in time like 5 years and telling someone "DHS is just too popular!"


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Imagine going back in time like 5 years and telling someone "DHS is just too popular!"



It will be the same thing we say about EPCOT in ~5 years.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283404788974211072


One of those pics there DOES NOT LOOK GOOD!!


----------



## KBoopaloo

armerida said:


> Ooh, can you share your spot? Have definitely had signal drop trying for boarding pass or FP drops in the past...


Not sure if it is still true but I had good luck back in March in line at the Joffrey’s cart back by the old entrance to Toy Story Mania. Had a totally stress free experience and got an early Boarding Group. Had just enough time to enjoy my coffee by the time the group was called . I have TMobile.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but how the virtual queue for Rise of the Resistance functions is likely the same as what will eventually have to be rolled out for the Carpets of Aladdin given the demand seen there - so just doing our due dilligence



As long as Chapek is reading this forum, understanding my loyalty to CoA and gives me lifetime auto VQ’s, and makes me the ride ambassador, then I’m fine with CoA going virtual


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Imagine going back in time like 5 years and telling someone "DHS is just too popular!"



DHS’ problem right now is too many headliners not enough everything else, which might even be right up there with hard to believe things for someone from 5ish years ago with all the rest of 2020’s issues .


----------



## rteetz

Mickey and Minnie’s Runaway Railway is not currently running the preshow. Another unfortunate occurrence. 



Spoiler: MMRR





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283402434367426560


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> DHS’ problem right now is too many headliners not enough everything else, which might even be right up there with hard to believe things for someone from 5ish years ago with all the rest of 2020’s issues .



All flash, no substance. DHS is like a better themed Six Flags. 

Here you go, kids, You can ride Alien Swirling Saucers and watch Muppets 3D all day. Although the Muppets 3D part sounds good to me


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Looks like there was congestion and some distancing issues at the Skyliner hub station.


That does not surprise me. I honestly had not even thought of it but when I rode the Skyliner for the first time last fall the hub station was a nightmare - lines spilling out everywhere and criss crossing each other. It was much better this spring but I used it at non peak times. The station is just not laid out in a way that makes it easy to distance the individual lines.


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> Why is everyone so interested in DHS? Last time I checked there’s no ride called Carpets of Aladdin there



This is Lightning McQueen slander and I won’t stand for it


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283406517522313222


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Imagine going back in time like 5 years and telling someone "DHS is just too popular!"



Half day park.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> That does not surprise me. I honestly had not even thought of it but when I rode the Skyliner for the first time last fall the hub station was a nightmare - lines spilling out everywhere and criss crossing each other. It was much better this spring but I used it at non peak times. The station is just not laid out in a way that makes it easy to distance the individual lines.



The Hub station is the one at Caribbean Beach? Or are all of the on/off points considered hubs?


----------



## rteetz

Sort of disappointing for the at home crowd that we can’t see boarding groups like before.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The Hub station is the one at Caribbean Beach? Or are all of the on/off points considered hubs?


CBR is the hub.


----------



## TropicalDIS

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283404788974211072


What’s the point of lining up outside if you had issues with the VQ? There isn’t going to be any lull in the line where you can sneak in.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283407740891729920


----------



## Karin1984

The video of the private opening ceremony of Disneyland Paris:


----------



## Mit88

kylenne said:


> This is Lightning McQueen slander and I won’t stand for it



I wont lie, I’ve been to DHS twice since Lightning McQueen has opened and I still have no idea where the building is lol. I know its over towards ToT and RnRc, but I still wasn’t able to find it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KBoopaloo said:


> That does not surprise me. I honestly had not even thought of it but when I rode the Skyliner for the first time last fall the hub station was a nightmare - lines spilling out everywhere and criss crossing each other. It was much better this spring but I used it at non peak times. The station is just not laid out in a way that makes it easy to distance the individual lines.



Definitely issues at peak times ... though the lack of park hopping should help some as usually the worst was crowds wanting to get over to EPCOT like late afternoon for dinner/festival booths


----------



## rteetz

TropicalDIS said:


> What’s the point of lining up outside if you had issues with the VQ? There isn’t going to be any lull in the line where you can sneak in.


I believe they are lining up for guest experience team help. I’ve seen issues with not being able to select your party and stuff like that. It seems day 1 is not going all that well on that front.


----------



## kylenne

Mit88 said:


> I wont lie, I’ve been to DHS twice since Lightning McQueen has opened and I still have no idea where the building is lol. I know its over towards ToT and RnRc, but I still wasn’t able to find it



It’s actually right next to RnRC, tucked around the corner. Joking aside I did hit it up last time I was down there to kill time in some A/C before my ToT FP (was weirdly hot for a November day). It was cute and more entertaining than I thought it would be. Still no Carpets of Aladdin, admittedly.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> The Hub station is the one at Caribbean Beach? Or are all of the on/off points considered hubs?


Yes, I think the Caribbean Beach station is the hub.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> I believe they are lining up for guest experience team help. I’ve seen issues with not being able to select your party and stuff like that. It seems day 1 is not going all that well on that front.


Agreed, and I really think they should have used this with the previews to test it out.  It may have prevented the "disappearing parties" issue and would have given them some data points on the three slots.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

In our slow return to normal, DHS opens with boarding group issues. If you blast the A/C and close your eyes it almost feels like January.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I wont lie, I’ve been to DHS twice since Lightning McQueen has opened and I still have no idea where the building is lol. I know its over towards ToT and RnRc, but I still wasn’t able to find it



you walk down by RNRC (so like under the guitar entrance) and it is down there - past the entrance for RNRC.  We've done it twice and actually really enjoy it - the Lightening animatronic is pretty cool.  It's not an "e-ticket" or anything, but the type of thing I think DHS needs more of


----------



## rockpiece

Mit88 said:


> I wont lie, I’ve been to DHS twice since Lightning McQueen has opened and I still have no idea where the building is lol. I know its over towards ToT and RnRc, but I still wasn’t able to find it



Its past the entrance to Rock n Roller, you just walk on the side of it.


----------



## nashvilleash

fla4fun said:


> This is the first thing I plan to seek out this afternoon.  There have been reports that they are mailing the magnets, but I plan to go to Mousegear and ask anyway.


Keep us posted! I would love to be able to grab our orange birds next week


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I did a practice at home at 10, and for the first time, my whole party wasn't listed. I am guessing that may be a common issue there. 
BG system a bit rusty from all it's time off.


----------



## rteetz

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Agreed, and I really think they should have used this with the previews to test it out.  It may have prevented the "disappearing parties" issue and would have given them some data points on the three slots.


The problem with that is, CMs don’t have normal tickets, and their guests didn’t necessarily need them either. This system is based on ticketed entry into the park.


----------



## everreal15

osufeth24 said:


> I have a feeling Disney is going to have to look hard and consider some serious operating procedures to DHS.  It's just way too popular, and they're at capacity almost everyday.  It's going to be a mess



Definitely with you on this one. DHS is going to be tough because with no shows running the capacity is going feel high for a lot of the time. As well as not being a circular design there will be people backtracking causing a bit more foot traffic trying to get from hub to hub. For today I was kind of expecting this, I think it depends if the trend continues all day and for the next few days. If the vast majority of people with park reservations rope dropped today then the park make clear out a bit and the wait times wont be as bad. But if there is still a large amount of people that are going to be arriving in the next 3 hours or so then it may be a rough go.  

DHS just too stronk, lol.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Parking lot opened at 9am. Current mmrr queue,  definitely more people than preview
> VQ for rotr wil open at 10


Were they letting people in before 10 am? That explains why MMRR was a two hour wait right at open!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283409619809902594


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283408853447651328


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283408842362101760


----------



## andyman8

Double post.


----------



## dreamit

We’re at HS. We got into the park around 9:30, got on MFSR and then off at 9:54. Found a spot to try for a boarding group. We got BG 14. Stopped for a quick snack and drink and are doing MFSR again. I don’t know what BG they’re at or what to expect for a return time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

dreamit said:


> We’re at HS. We got into the park around 9:30, got on MFSR and then off at 9:54. Found a spot to try for a boarding group. We got BG 14. Stopped for a quick snack and drink and are doing MFSR again. I don’t know what BG they’re at or what to expect for a return time.


Were other rides open early?


----------



## everreal15

dreamit said:


> We’re at HS. We got into the park around 9:30, got on MFSR and then off at 9:54. Found a spot to try for a boarding group. We got BG 14. Stopped for a quick snack and drink and are doing MFSR again. I don’t know what BG they’re at or what to expect for a return time.



Grats on getting a BG for the first slots. Seems a lot of people have been having issue with the app that were trying to get BGs. First day kinks that I'm sure will be worked out. Let us know if they are skipping any of the pre-ride parts for RoTR if you can!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283409619809902594


It might just be me, but getting more people in there just doesn't seem like the best idea at the moment.


----------



## Mit88

These character masks are pure nightmare fuel


----------



## hereforthechurros

Double post sorry.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510403
> 
> 
> These character masks are pure nightmare fuel


Downright spooky!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283410775906881548


----------



## rteetz

Rise is running preshows!


Spoiler: Rise 





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283411415508963328


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283412480971112450


----------



## TropicalDIS

rteetz said:


> I believe they are lining up for guest experience team help. I’ve seen issues with not being able to select your party and stuff like that. It seems day 1 is not going all that well on that front.


Ah I got you. Haven’t been to the Edge yet, didn’t realize that was protocol.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Rise is running preshows!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283411415508963328



the only good news of the day so far lol


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> you walk down by RNRC (so like under the guitar entrance) and it is down there - past the entrance for RNRC.  We've done it twice and actually really enjoy it - the Lightening animatronic is pretty cool.  It's not an "e-ticket" or anything, but the type of thing I think DHS needs more of



It was down the one time we attempted it when we had my nephew there last September. Good thing he was already past his Cars obsession at that point.


----------



## dreamit

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Were other rides open early?


I’m not sure. The MMRR line didn’t appear to be moving.


----------



## wareagle57

Well this is crazy. Nothing to do in the whole park without waiting an hour. Star Tours says 5 but the queue spills all the way out side of the queue entrance.

*edit slinky just reopened to a 20 minute wait. That should help the crowds some.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Were they letting people in before 10 am? That explains why MMRR was a two hour wait right at open!


Yes right away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Only seen it post from a site we can't post here but looks like the IG entrance to EPCOT is using the contactless security screening, so that is good


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> The app didn't have my name st time of booking.  GR manager tells me to try at 1 bit if rotr has major technical issues they won't open the 1 or 4pm slots



Which I would be much less concerned about missing it today if not for the fact that DHS is going to possibly next to impossible to book in the coming months. This could conceivably be our only trip for a while. Especially since my wife will only be able to go for a boarding group on the weekends after this month.

It’s still not that big a deal since we’ve been so many times. But this day is just not shaping up like we hoped for our favorite park. There are clearly more people than at the previews or they need to open Rise to standby to get rid of some of the capacity in the park. I thought we’d at least be able to walk on ToT as much as we wanted.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283404788974211072


So people who had issues just went to the ride anyway? Space is very limited we already know that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283413280141254656


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> So people who had issues just went to the ride anyway? Space is very limited we already know that.


Disney typically has guest experience CMs stationed out there.


----------



## AmberMV

AmberMV said:


> Even tho Disneyland CA couldn't reopen for it's 65th anniversary it looks like they'll still make bank on merch.  Also, love the proofreading here
> View attachment 510165


For anyone curious, I entered the Disneyland CA 65th merch queue at 11pm ET last night with 63,000 people ahead of me, went to bed at 2am and left my laptop sitting.  This morning it showed that the queue auto-ended a little before 8am ET with 2,700 people ahead of me-I'd assume they sold out.  I was surprised the high limits they set on some items (like 10 per person 65th Minnie Earhats), and while I would have liked to get something I'm glad that they sold it all as I'm sure they needed a big influx of money right now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283415567874039808


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283415939170676736


----------



## yulilin3

No social distance markers inside walt Disney presents.  Came for a quick video and left. Many people taking refugee from the heat


----------



## everreal15

Hows the Hangar looking today in RoTR? Any distancing markers down or is it the same from CM previews?


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> For anyone curious, I entered the Disneyland CA 65th merch queue at 11pm ET last night with 63,000 people ahead of me, went to bed at 2am and left my laptop sitting.  This morning it showed that the queue auto-ended a little before 8am ET with 2,700 people ahead of me-I'd assume they sold out.  I was surprised the high limits they set on some items (like 10 per person 65th Minnie Earhats), and while I would have liked to get something I'm glad that they sold it all as I'm sure they needed a big influx of money right now.


I joined the Q about an hour ago and was number 16,000 something.  I left.  lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283410775906881548


Ouch, probably another reason MMRR's line grew so quickly.


----------



## yulilin3

Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense




Smaller park, no shows, no where to cool off. Yep I get it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense


Have to agree with everything we're seeing posted.  I think there are some opportunities for improvement in DHS.


----------



## mcmry5

@yulilin3 and others there now- can you tell us what screening questions they are asking at the entrance? Listened to Len Testa’s podcast and he mentioned that they asked him if he had been in an airport in the past 14 days. I’ve ready everything on WDW’s site and don’t see anything about being denied entry if you fly into FL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Smaller park, no shows, no where to cool off. Yep I get it.



and the park doesn't have a circular layout to it so results in more criss-crossing and thus more passing other people


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mickey and Minnie roll down to MMRR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283418600100028416


----------



## Craig Larson

rteetz said:


> Sort of disappointing for the at home crowd that we can’t see boarding groups like before.



Must be available somehow, it looks like thrill-data is getting that information: https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/hollywood-studios/starwarsriseoftheresistance/




yulilin3 said:


> Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense



I think Disney needs to rethink capacity at DHS. This is pretty much sold out, so the max we will see, but does seem super crowded because people are more concentrated in popular areas. I think they need to reduce capacity available at the park. If dates are currently over the new limit, just allow them, but if people cancel it wouldn't open up spots until under the new threshold.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense



Strangely it does make sense, at least in my brain. Smaller park, even with less people there are so many new attractions that people would be chaotically going from place to place like a pinball. There’s no real fluid motion to the crowding as there is as the other 3 parks.


----------



## AmberMV

Craig Larson said:


> Must be available somehow, it looks like thrill-data is getting that information: https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/hollywood-studios/starwarsriseoftheresistance/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney needs to rethink capacity at DHS. *This is pretty much sold out, so the max we will see*, but does seem super crowded because people are more concentrated in popular areas. I think they need to reduce capacity available at the park. If dates are currently over the new limit, just allow them, but if people cancel it wouldn't open up spots until under the new threshold.


Thing is, if you are staying at a Disney resort or endorsed resort with Disney perks you can actually still get a park pass to DHS today.  It opened up for resort guests, so they think they can fit more people in


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Craig Larson said:


> I think Disney needs to rethink capacity at DHS. This is pretty much sold out, so the max we will see, but does seem super crowded because people are more concentrated in popular areas. I think they need to reduce capacity available at the park. If dates are currently over the new limit, just allow them, but if people cancel it wouldn't open up spots until under the new threshold.



definitely tough since it seems like biggest concern now is getting a reservation for DHS so if they came out and said they are reducing capacity I can hear the outcry

That said, if this is how it looks long term they will need to consider something - but it is just day one, lets see how it evolves as they work out some kinks and things maybe settle a bit.  A lot of people haven't yet ridden Rise or MMRR - maybe after a while it settles a bit


----------



## Marionnette

I’ve been watching one of the vloggers. They got into DHS before official park opening and they didn’t ride any attraction until around 11:00. Looking at the posted wait times, the crowd density (even though minimally-requiredl social distancing appears to be in effect) and seeing that there is still same-day availability for onsite guests is making me rethink any plans to visit this park during our stay in October. Just too little to do, too many people and too much waiting compared to the other parks. I hope this is just a case of first-day enthusiasm, so I’ll be keeping a close eye on it in the coming days.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> Strangely it does make sense, at least in my brain. Smaller park, even with less people there are so many new attractions that people would be chaotically going from place to place like a pinball. There’s no real fluid motion to the crowding as there is as the other 3 parks.


It definitely makes sense, but in the back of mind, I was hoping Disney was proactively accounting for all those factors in setting their capacity limits for the park.  If I'm being honest, I'm not thrilled with how the day has unfolded so far, but I'm hoping that things can improve as the day goes on.


----------



## mattpeto

If you like the FP+ system and hope it returns, you just scored a point today.


----------



## yulilin3

Swge should be capped st capacity right now


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely more crowded at dhs, most are adhering to the rules.  But it just feels a bit more out of control if that makes sense


DHS just has always been a small park with a horrendous layout .. even before the construction. I guess that's what you get when you build a park that was supposed to look like a studio lot. So many dead ends that is finally somewhat alleviated due to SWGE stretching from one side of the park to the other (if they have both entrances open?)

SWGE, at least, is a giant open area with lots of walking areas (pretty large land for only 2 attractions when you think about it). The true issue is the design of TSL .. unless you want to go to SWGE . .it's a dead end too with only one pretty narrow walkway past its three attractions.  Considering that was designed recently, it is a pretty big miss.


----------



## Craig Larson

AmberMV said:


> Thing is, if you are staying at a Disney resort or endorsed resort with Disney perks you can actually still get a park pass to DHS today.  It opened up for resort guests, so they think they can fit more people in



That is true, but we don't know how many. It is likely from people cancelling, so is it a few hundred? few thousand? one family of 4 who cancelled their trip and it is now available?


----------



## Craig Larson

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely tough since it seems like biggest concern now is getting a reservation for DHS so if they came out and said they are reducing capacity I can hear the outcry
> 
> That said, if this is how it looks long term they will need to consider something - but it is just day one, lets see how it evolves as they work out some kinks and things maybe settle a bit.  A lot of people haven't yet ridden Rise or MMRR - maybe after a while it settles a bit



I agree with this. Only other thing I would add, is they could do it silently. Other than the first week they are not at the *current* capacity (besides AP, but they already said they are not allowing additional AP spots at HS like they are at the 3 other parks). They could just on the backend adjust the number allowed, but like I said, if the currently reserved spots are above that number, let it be.


----------



## yulilin3

yulilin3 said:


> Swge should be capped st capacity right now


Very hard to try and navigate around people and keep social distance.  I was just sitting in a corner and this lady and son came and sat right next to me.  I got up to leave and she tells me"it's ok you can stay " i said no,  we have to try and keep socially distanced
She just shrugged


----------



## Jothmas

Craig Larson said:


> I think Disney needs to rethink capacity at DHS. This is pretty much sold out, so the max we will see, but does seem super crowded because people are more concentrated in popular areas. I think they need to reduce capacity available at the park. If dates are currently over the new limit, just allow them, but if people cancel it wouldn't open up spots until under the new threshold.


They need to do like they do with the animals on Safaris to get them to be where they want them, so put something interesting in less popular areas to spread out the crowd.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If they can’t get a handle on the situation at DHS, I think it’s completely irresponsible and dangerous to keep it open.

For many reasons DHS has different considerations for capacity than the other parks, I hope they would have taken all that into account when determining the cap, but did they? I’m not sure how they could control the crowds in there without lowering its capacity.


----------



## armerida

What time did rides start operating at HS today? 9:30? And looks like they started letting people into the park at 9?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they can’t get a handle on the situation at DHS, I think it’s completely irresponsible and dangerous to keep it open.
> 
> For many reasons DHS has different considerations for capacity than the other parks, I hope they would have taken all that into account when determining the cap, but did they? I’m not sure how they could control the crowds in there without lowering its capacity.


Yea, it certainly appears, at this point in time anyway, that they've overshot the optimal capacity level for DHS.


----------



## Marionnette

Jothmas said:


> They need to do like they do with the animals on Safaris to get them to be where they want them, so put something interesting in less popular areas to spread out the crowd.


----------



## everreal15

yulilin3 said:


> Very hard to try and navigate around people and keep social distance.  I was just sitting in a corner and this lady and son came and sat right next to me.  I got up to leave and she tells me"it's ok you can stay " i said no,  we have to try and keep socially distanced
> She just shrugged



I never ceases to amaze me how some people can be so unaware of what people are trying to do around them right now. And I get it you're in a park and people can forget at times but sheesh. Stay safe while you're there!


----------



## JacknSally

*Cory Meets World just said he asked a CM and they said the F&G merch will probably be available for “quite a while” before they start mixing in F&W merch. They’ve got a lot of F&G merch to get through since that festival got cut short.

Whoever was looking for Orange Bird merch, it’s there! *


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they can’t get a handle on the situation at DHS, I think it’s completely irresponsible and dangerous to keep it open.
> 
> For many reasons DHS has different considerations for capacity than the other parks, I hope they would have taken all that into account when determining the cap, but did they? I’m not sure how they could control the crowds in there without lowering its capacity.



I think we are definitely going to have to see how this plays out over the day/days coming. If most people rope dropped things should smooth out in theory. And this may also be day one excitement for the parks. We will have to wait and see but if the capacity stays like is now as a constant....that makes me a bit nervous for our trip in Sept.


----------



## dreamit

Our boarding group 14 was called. We have an hour to board.


----------



## AmberMV

Oof, FL State report is out


----------



## BorderTenny

Jothmas said:


> They need to do like they do with the animals on Safaris to get them to be where they want them, so put something interesting in less popular areas to spread out the crowd.


Trouble is, that's what they did. They put SWGE (something interesting) in DHS (less popular area).


----------



## TropicalDIS

Based on the reports from DHS, Disney should not be increasing capacity there anytime soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

It's better than yesterday at least.


----------



## JacknSally

Spoiler: Tweet about RotR





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283424788749459465


----------



## yulilin3

At docking bay 7
Had to wait 30 minutes to place MO cause of restaurant capacity,  once inside everything Is well organized


----------



## rockpiece

Wait times at Hollywood Studios seem to be much higher than the other parks. All the big rides with 50 plus minute waits.


----------



## CaLuCa

Craig Larson said:


> That is true, but we don't know how many. It is likely from people cancelling, so is it a few hundred? few thousand? one family of 4 who cancelled their trip and it is now available?



We are a family of six who cancelled this morning.  I had a bad feeling about crowding and the heat, and while I do think Disney is doing a good job, you can't control the random ones who feel entitled to remove their mask or crowd in line.


----------



## SarahC97

rockpiece said:


> Wait times at Hollywood Studios seem to be much higher than the other parks. All the big rides with 50 plus minute waits.


This is honestly what I had expected to see at every park before anything opened, but I let the numbers at other parks over the last week make me hope that DHS would be much the same. Obviously, that's not the case. I hope wait times get better as the day goes on. It's our only hope!


----------



## dreamit

Outside of SWGE crowds aren’t bad. I don’t feel all that comfortable in SWGE. Too, I wish they’d disable hand dryers in restrooms.


----------



## Tjddis

Between the numbers and the feedback from DHS this is shaping up as a tough day.  I think they should look at putting FP back in play.  Eliminate tiers, allow 1 per ride per day. And allow unlimited.  People will “schedule their rides.  Because the idea of using stand by to encourage spacing does not appear to be working too well in that park.  I know some do not want to be over scheduled, but without hopping you are basically locking people into a bad experience


----------



## wareagle57

Another frustrating thing about DHS is they have almost no food options. No churro/pretzel carts and hardly any QS restaurants open.


----------



## dreamit

12:20 at HS.


----------



## MegaraWink

I'll be at DHS on Tuesday. I've never ridden ROTR before. I'm thinking about just showing up for 1pm (and 4pm). The park sounds miserable.


----------



## tlmadden73

DHS just "feels" more crowded because it has less physical space and less attractions (especially with a lot of the theater attractions closed). If they could get actors back online -- there would be a lot more to do at DHS and it would seem less crowded when you have hundreds of people at Indy, at Frozen, at the Little Mermaid, at Disney Junior. 

The other issue is DHS was a big M&G park .. tons of them. Without them .. less things for people to do as well. (Is Launch Bay even open? Not sure). 

Disney will just continue to have these issues as they eventually open up capacity ...social distancing at a theme park (like at school) is just not realistic. Those places are designed to be able to handle a lot of people at once .. when you restrict that capability (by only filling ride vehicles partly, but spreading out lines way beyond their capacity, by closing some attractions .. the house of cards crumble and trying to socially distance just makes things worse by creating long lines and log jams.


----------



## dreamit

Another HS shot.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Will be interesting to see what happens at HS in the coming days and weeks.

There is really no way to spread out the TSL/SWGE crowd so I feel that is just going to be an unavoidable crowding issue in those areas unless they limit capacity in those lands better.

Have there been any updates about things available for little ones? With no shows or traditional meet and greets running, and only 2 rides without a height requirement (MMRR & TSM) the littlest kids are just going to be rider switched all day. TSM isn’t even great for little ones due to the 3D glasses. Even AS2 has a height requirement. Have there been any fun pop up entertainment things happening at HS for the little ones?


----------



## Jiggy38

I don't think it's just DHS. It's the parks that are just opening seeing high demand today. Epcot is seeing pretty high wait times thus far too (Soarin', Frozen and TT all sticking around 40-50). Not high on a normal day, but seems high given limited capacity.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283437883387514881


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283437922285424644


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but how the virtual queue for Rise of the Resistance functions is likely the same as what will eventually have to be rolled out for the Carpets of Aladdin given the demand seen there - so just doing our due dilligence


And Splash gift shop....


----------



## yulilin3

Feels better crowd wise,  outside swge. I think everyone is looking for shade and/or eating


----------



## Ksims616

Social distancing at Lightning McQueen Racing Academy. Separated our party of 5 (which we welcomed with 3 teens’ )  The best distancing we’ve experienced in park.


----------



## chasgoose

dreamit said:


> 12:20 at HS.View attachment 510475



This looks good, but it also demonstrates the big problem with DHS. Namely, that its marquee attractions are too clustered together and the design of the park does not encourage traffic flows that spread guests throughout the park (especially without the M&Gs and shows that could hoover up crowds). To be fair, Sunset Boulevard only leads to two attractions, but if the park is close to the capacity Disney set for it, we should see more people here than we do. I'm obviously not in the park, but I imagine there are a lot more people clustered in SW:GE and Toy Story Land (which is probably the least set-up for social distancing) and probably too many for people to social distance as easily as they should be able to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jiggy38 said:


> I don't think it's just DHS. It's the parks that are just opening seeing high demand today. Epcot is seeing pretty high wait times thus far too (Soarin', Frozen and TT all sticking around 40-50). Not high on a normal day, but seems high given limited capacity.



I don’t know, thinking about it I guess I’m not too surprised that wait times at DHS and Epcot are how they are. These two parks had their FP+ tier situation for a reason. Limiting capacity on the attractions seems to be making up for any gains we saw with the lowered park capacity at MK and AK.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chasgoose said:


> This looks good, but it also demonstrates the big problem with DHS. Namely, that its marquee attractions are too clustered together and the design of the park does not encourage traffic flows that spread guests throughout the park (especially without the M&Gs and shows that could hoover up crowds). To be fair, Sunset Boulevard only leads to two attractions, but if the park is close to the capacity Disney set for it, we should see more people here than we do. I'm obviously not in the park, but I imagine there are a lot more people clustered in SW:GE and Toy Story Land (which is probably the least set-up for social distancing) and probably too many for people to social distance as easily as they should be able to.



And it makes sense, because this is what we saw at DHS to a degree before it all shut down during rope drop. Sunset boulevard, despite having two really good attractions, was easily the least crowded area of the three (TSL, SWGE, and Sunset).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283363386781306883


----------



## TheMaxRebo

EPCOT ticket booths have received a paint job and both sides of entrance pathway are open


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283436523447255042


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hertamaniac said:


> Cancellation confirmation e-mails now coming through.View attachment 510133


Any idea what they're doing with people who had annual passes that were upgraded tickets?  I initially bought a date-specific ticket through undercover tourist and then upgraded it to an annual pass on my last trip.  They can't refund the initial payment because it was to undercover tourist.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283435749933830144


----------



## anthony2k7

Craig Larson said:


> Must be available somehow, it looks like thrill-data is getting that information: https://www.thrill-data.com/waits/attraction/hollywood-studios/starwarsriseoftheresistance/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney needs to rethink capacity at DHS. This is pretty much sold out, so the max we will see, but does seem super crowded because people are more concentrated in popular areas. I think they need to reduce capacity available at the park. If dates are currently over the new limit, just allow them, but if people cancel it wouldn't open up spots until under the new threshold.


So I wonder if this is crowd level/feel they were aiming for at the other 3 parks as well? Or have they just plain got the capacity number wrong for DHS?


If they planned for the other 3 parks to have that level of crowds then that kinda shows how way off reservation capacity those parks actually were.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCqR_sBDg6B/


----------



## Eeyore daily

Hollywood Studios still seems like a half-day park with such a small amount of attractions/food service.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> So I wonder if this is crowd level/feel they were aiming for at the other 3 parks as well? Or have they just plain got the capacity number wrong for DHS?
> 
> 
> If they planned for the other 3 parks to have that level of crowds then that kinda shows how way off reservation capacity those parks actually were.



Not sure if they got the total numbers for DHS wrong - just the challenge of some areas of that park being sort of tight and the flow not the best and you have the two most in demand rides there (well, not including Carpets of Aladdin) so it is a bit of a confluence of things.  In some other crowds shots things seem fine, but in some areas definitely not great

I don't think they aren't happen with the wait times in general at DHS (I don't think the expectation is that things would be walk on everywhere - guess if anything it seems like they could handle more people at AK)


----------



## TropicalDIS

tlmadden73 said:


> DHS just "feels" more crowded because it has less physical space and less attractions (especially with a lot of the theater attractions closed). If they could get actors back online -- there would be a lot more to do at DHS and it would seem less crowded when you have hundreds of people at Indy, at Frozen, at the Little Mermaid, at Disney Junior.
> 
> The other issue is DHS was a big M&G park .. tons of them. Without them .. less things for people to do as well. (Is Launch Bay even open? Not sure).
> 
> Disney will just continue to have these issues as they eventually open up capacity ...social distancing at a theme park (like at school) is just not realistic. Those places are designed to be able to handle a lot of people at once .. when you restrict that capability (by only filling ride vehicles partly, but spreading out lines way beyond their capacity, by closing some attractions .. the house of cards crumble and trying to socially distance just makes things worse by creating long lines and log jams.



i don’t think they can increase capacity at HS without having further issues. If they want to increase capacity at HS, seems like they need to make some adjustments.


----------



## andyman8

I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/


----------



## dreamit

Crowds really aren’t bad at HS. It’s only in shops and tight spaces at SWGE. I’m sure lines at attractions take in most of the people here. Seeing great social distancing and everyone in masks. It’s really, really hot.


----------



## AmberMV

Eeyore daily said:


> Hollywood Studios still seems like a half-day park with such a small amount of attractions/food service.


I was thinking the same thing.  It may have more attractions than it used to, but more than half of the experiences are out of service now and most of the day is spent waiting in a line.  It's definitely making me rethink whether to even bother going to DHS next month.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eeyore daily said:


> Hollywood Studios still seems like a half-day park with such a small amount of attractions/food service.



It’s full day because the waits for everything are so dang long. And I say this as someone who loves the general DHS atmosphere and feels a lot of nostalgia towards that park.

Without shows my DH and I finished everything by 9 AM during fall EEMH, including breakfast.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/


Surprise surprise....

Though the SSE refurb should still happen to some degree.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> Surprise surprise....
> 
> Thought the SSE refurb should still happen to some degree.


Bye Bye Mary Poppins, we hardly knew ye.


----------



## osufeth24

Were there any spots at 1? I just looked and nothing popped up


----------



## Jothmas

Eeyore daily said:


> Hollywood Studios still seems like a half-day park with such a small amount of attractions/food service.


That’s why I booked a visit to B&C in the afternoon.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/



UGH. Spaceship Earth needed and deserved it. The ride feels rough physically, and since they ripped out the back half years ago I was ready for it to get some well deserved love and freshness.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> UGH. Spaceship Earth needed and deserved it. The ride feels rough physically, and since they ripped out the back half years ago I was ready for it to get some well deserved love and freshness.


It should still get something.


----------



## Ksims616

All 1:00 boarding groups gone in the first minute


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

osufeth24 said:


> Were there any spots at 1? I just looked and nothing popped up


At home at 1: It let me get to my party, still missing 2 people, and had a JOIN button under my people. I didn't push that incase it really had me join.


----------



## StephenM84

osufeth24 said:


> Were there any spots at 1? I just looked and nothing popped up




I was able to click join boarding group but everyone but my wife's name showed on my list. I backed out and clicked join again and she showed up but when I clicked to join a group it said nothing was left. This all happened in under 30 seconds at 1 o'clock


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> It should still get something.




I’m nervous, lol.

It’s a shame that all this cutting is due to something completely out of their control (unlike normal cuts, lol). It feels so much sadder, thinking back to when they announced all the plans for Epcot.


----------



## wareagle57

Ksims616 said:


> All 1:00 boarding groups gone in the first minute



try first second. Had the join button and party selected immediately. Actually got through unlike at 10:00. But just kept getting error. This is ridiculous.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/


They can delay Mary Poppins forever if they want, but spaceship earth is still gonna need a refurb of some kind at some point soon.


----------



## SarahC97

AmberMV said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  It may have more attractions that it used to, but more than half of the experiences are out of service now and most of the day is spent waiting in a line.  It's definitely making me rethink whether to even bother going to DHS next month.


I really want to try to ride Rise when we're there in a couple of weeks, but I definitely do not feel the need to be there at rope drop. I also have us scheduled for two days there, but if we can ride Rise the first day, I may skip the second. Or from the sounds of the drops for Rise VQ's today, I may just have to be OK with not riding it at all.


----------



## anthony2k7

I wonder how much higher park reservation capacity is today at DHS than the max throughput of ROTR is?

Seems quite likely many people will be disappointed at this point.


----------



## Flamingeaux

How did the 1 for RotR go???


----------



## Ksims616

wareagle57 said:


> try first second. Had the join button and party selected immediately. Actually got through unlike at 10:00. But just kept getting error. This is ridiculous.



exactly! We got told 10am groups were full at exactly 1:00. Backed out tried again and got the same error messsge from this morning. Very frustrating.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Why is everyone so interested in DHS? Last time I checked there’s no ride called Carpets of Aladdin there


Happy to report we were able to walk on Carpets this morning!


----------



## andyman8

Flamingeaux said:


> How did the 1 for RotR go???


Gone within a minute. Attraction also has experienced a number of delays today (what's new).


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/



I'm selfishly thrilled about Spaceship Earth!!! I wanted to be able to ride it one last time before the big change. It's one of the rides that made the biggest impression on me as a child.

Hopefully it's open next year.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283433327190585345


----------



## Marionnette

Looks like a lot of people may have left DHS after failing to get a BP at 1:00. Wait times for other attractions are much more reasonable (with the exception of MMRR).

RotR just went down. Josh and Jen from ResortTV 1 are not having a good day.


----------



## Arguetafamily

AmberMV said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  It may have more attractions that it used to, but more than half of the experiences are out of service now and most of the day is spent waiting in a line.  It's definitely making me rethink whether to even bother going to DHS next month.



Me too! If it weren't for my Brother and Sister in laws first time and hubby not experiencing Rise yet, and, the boys having a reservation at droid depot - guess allot of ands, but still


----------



## wareagle57

Ksims616 said:


> exactly! We got told 10am groups were full at exactly 1:00. Backed out tried again and got the same error messsge from this morning. Very frustrating.



Long long lines at every guest experience. I can’t imagine they’ll actually do anything for those people. But there was either a terrible problem with the app for lots of people or the capacity is just so low it’s unable to accomodate anywhere near the % of guests as before.


----------



## kariyava

Is Jedi Training open at DHS?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> I guess it’s fair to say Disney had a moment of reflection...
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...poppins-attraction-cut-from-epcot-experience/



I love SSE as-is, but I gave it a proper goodbye on our February visit and was ready for the refurb.

The bright side is that people who weren’t expecting to be able to say goodbye to it still have time to enjoy it!


----------



## andyman8

Marionnette said:


> Looks like a lot of people may have left DHS after failing to get a BP at 1:00. Wait times for other attractions are much more reasonable (with the exception of MMRR).


I really think we have to wait a few more days to get firmer idea of what the regular Guest traffic patterns are going to be at DHS. Today you obviously had a large sum of people showing up well before park open, and I don't think that trend will continue to the extent we saw today. While actual attendance numbers likely will not change much in the coming weeks, I think crowd distribution might change quite a bit. That's already what we've seen with MK and DAK. Even at DHS, I think you're going to see waits drop quite a bit after 4pm in the coming days.

Also, for the record, Rise and MMRR are both down right now. Hopefully, they can at least get the kinks of MMRR ironed out in the coming days.


----------



## karly05

CastAStone said:


> Bye Bye Mary Poppins, we hardly knew ye.



I still refuse to give up hope that Mary Poppins will eventually find her way to the U.K. It may be years and years (and years) and it may be quite different from the original plan, but I still believe someday there will be a MP attraction.


----------



## rteetz

kariyava said:


> Is Jedi Training open at DHS?


No


----------



## AmberMV

SarahC97 said:


> I really want to try to ride Rise when we're there in a couple of weeks, but I definitely do not feel the need to be there at rope drop. I also have us scheduled for two days there, but if we can ride Rise the first day, I may skip the second. Or from the sounds of the drops for Rise VQ's today, I may just have to be OK with not riding it at all.


I've been excited about Rise for a long time, in fact it's the reason we decided to buy APs this year.  We bought our APs in Feb and visited EPCOT and AK in Feb before the shutdown, so we haven't been able to go to DHS at all, let alone Rise.  I'll be pretty disappointed if DHS isn't able to accomodate even the reduced the capacities to be able to ride at least MMRR or Rise during a visit.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283451759747375104


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m nervous, lol.
> 
> It’s a shame that all this cutting is due to something completely out of their control (unlike normal cuts, lol). It feels so much sadder, thinking back to when they announced all the plans for Epcot.


So depressing that that the Epcot experience film is now basically a lot of canceled projects.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> Surprise surprise....
> 
> Though the SSE refurb should still happen to some degree.


I sure hope the British Revolution comes back,
Fish and Chips with a show..


----------



## TexasErin

Criickette said:


> We were at MK all day and did not have this experience. People were actually following the mask rule rather well. We were shocked.



Same here. This is our fifth park day and we have seen maybe five people per day on average not having their masks on properly. On BTMRR on Monday, there was a rider in front of that had their mask down and made me want to throw some fists..... I might weigh 135 pounds, but don’t cross me, guy.


----------



## tlmadden73

dreamit said:


> Another HS shot.View attachment 510476


Seems pretty empty to me . .that spot is usually pretty jammed on a normal day.


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283363386781306883


i think the more people that come to a "scary" place like a theme park (during the virus) and feel safe while there, and go home without being infected .. the better for the entire country.  (and the theme parks specifically). 

Despite rising cases -- I don't feel unsafe at public places. More than likely (and there is data to back this) .. people are catching the virus in somewhat- private settings .. at work, social gatherings, parties, within the family, etc.


----------



## AmberMV

How SeaWorld Orlando is offering physically distanced Firework shows within the park:


----------



## hereforthechurros

everreal15 said:


> I never ceases to amaze me how some people can be so unaware of what people are trying to do around them right now. And I get it you're in a park and people can forget at times but sheesh. Stay safe while you're there!


It's a bigger concern that a good amount of people don't think that distancing and masks actually help and are just some made up Disney rule. Ugh. Not loving reports/pics from today.


----------



## lauraingalls

SarahC97 said:


> I really want to try to ride Rise when we're there in a couple of weeks, but I definitely do not feel the need to be there at rope drop. I also have us scheduled for two days there, but if we can ride Rise the first day, I may skip the second. Or from the sounds of the drops for Rise VQ's today, I may just have to be OK with not riding it at all.


OH you have to try! It is by far the best ride I have ever done.


----------



## osufeth24

@yulilin3  have you had a chance to check out Savi's and see how they're doing the legacy saber sales in person?


----------



## Leigh L

Spaceguy55 said:


> I sure hope the British Revolution comes back,
> Fish and Chips with a show..


This is exactly what we do - will miss sitting on the curb or wherever we can find a spot . 

My first time seeing them was in 2011 (IIRC they were pretty new then, I think early in the year we had seen the Beatles' tribute band?) and DS who was then a guitar playing tween (although 23 now and still playing guitar) met the band after a show and got pics and autographs. One of my favorite Epcot memories! He was so thrilled to meet musicians.


----------



## dreamit

We have now been in the ROTR queue for an hour. At least we’re in the indoor stretch. When we entered, they were accepting groups 14-25.  We’re still not moving and I’m hoping 50’s PT will still seat us as our reservation was for 1:20.


----------



## Ksims616

wareagle57 said:


> Long long lines at every guest experience. I can’t imagine they’ll actually do anything for those people. But there was either a terrible problem with the app for lots of people or the capacity is just so low it’s unable to accomodate anywhere near the % of guests as before.


My dh went to guest services just to see why he couldn’t see our party on the app. Showed screen shot of our kids not showing up. The cm put us into a boarding group! Her advice was if part of your party shows up, get the boarding group, come to guest services and they will get it straightened out.


----------



## yulilin3

Praying for a thunderstorm rn.
Same debacle at the1pm vq time,  everyone but me appeared on mde, thankfully i had explained to the GET and was first in line at 1pm when it happened and they were able to override and get me in. But now im stuck in the outdoor queue portion of rotr. Not to worry,  I'm last,  have water and umbrella and tons of space


----------



## AmberMV

dreamit said:


> We have now been in the ROTR queue for an hour. At least we’re in the indoor stretch. When we entered, they were accepting groups 14-25.  We’re still not moving and I’m hoping 50’s PT will still seat us as our reservation was for 1:20.


So you got in BG 14 at the 10am VQ sign up and it's almost 2pm and you've not gotten on the ride yet AND have been in physical line for an hour. Yikes...


----------



## lauraingalls

Rode the skyliner from Pop to HS. So easy peasy!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283455734441811973


----------



## yulilin3

Spaceguy55 said:


> I sure hope the British Revolution comes back,
> Fish and Chips with a show..


Not likely, sorry


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283455734441811973


DHS reopening is looking kind of like a disaster


----------



## MegaraWink

Selfishly, I don't mind if Epcot remains "the worst park" so it stays so empty.


----------



## dreamit

AmberMV said:


> So you got in BG 14 at the 10am VQ sign up and it's almost 2pm and you've not gotten on the ride yet AND have been in physical line for an hour. Yikes...


Yes, we got BG 14 at 10:00, but our group wasn’t “called” until 11:35. We were given an hour to board so we didn’t get in the line until 12:25. We still haven’t moved. I do think we’re near the front of the line, but I’m not sure.


----------



## andyman8

So based on reports it looks like like MK, EP, and DAK all seem like they're running smoothly. Meanwhile, DHS and DS are struggling to put it mildly. I hope Disney takes that feedback and makes some improvements to the ladder two.


----------



## dreamit

The worst part of this is they’ve made no announcements.


----------



## wareagle57

Ksims616 said:


> My dh went to guest services just to see why he couldn’t see our party on the app. Showed screen shot of our kids not showing up. The cm put us into a boarding group! Her advice was if part of your party shows up, get the boarding group, come to guest services and they will get it straightened out.



Im just going to enjoy everything else and let other people ride. We left to get some AC and food (since there is none to be had in studios) and feel a lot better now. Looks like lines are dying down.


----------



## CastAStone

I'm watching an Epcot livestream and the standalone Festival Center model has been replaced with a Guardians of the Galaxy model in the Epcot Experience.


----------



## lauraingalls

AmberMV said:


> So you got in BG 14 at the 10am VQ sign up and it's almost 2pm and you've not gotten on the ride yet AND have been in physical line for an hour. Yikes...


I was BG 18. I got called at 1155 and we got in line at noon. We were off at 1256. It was a while but the ride also takes awhile.


----------



## cakebaker

hereforthechurros said:


> It's a bigger concern that a good amount of people don't think that distancing and masks actually help and are just some made up Disney rule. Ugh. Not loving reports/pics from today.


 Part of the problem, I think, is that a lot of people willing to visit right now  are those who aren’t as concerned about the virus as those who won’t go. There was someone who posted not long ago about the parks being a “better experience” without people going  who are more concerned about the risks. I think the downside is, you have people there who aren’t concerned and while they have to wear masks, they won’t all be vigilant about avoiding being in close contact.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I'm watching an Epcot livestream and the standalone Festival Center model has been replaced with a Guardians of the Galaxy model in the Epcot Experience.



That I’m not mad about.

Gonna take it as a sign they aren’t putting all their eggs in the special events basket. Nobody burst my bubble, lol.


----------



## KBoopaloo

CastAStone said:


> I'm watching an Epcot livestream and the standalone Festival Center model has been replaced with a Guardians of the Galaxy model in the Epcot Experience.


That is a huge bummer. It’s silly but I was really excited about the standalone Festival center but I figured it would be one of the first things to be scrapped or heavily scaled back.


----------



## CastAStone

KBoopaloo said:


> That is a huge bummer. It’s silly but I was really excited about the standalone Festival center but I figured it would be one of the first things to be scrapped or heavily scaled back.


It's still on the giant 3D model, but changing that would require redoing the projection mapping, which is no small task. I think we're still in wait and see mode, just thought it was an interesting thing to change.


----------



## Anna_Sh

CastAStone said:


> It's still on the giant 3D model, but changing that would require redoing the projection mapping, which is no small task. I think we're still in wait and see mode, just thought it was an interesting thing to change.


Maybe we’ll still get it, but they’ll remove some of the bells and whistles...


----------



## MegaraWink

So I'm reading correctly that you can scan in, leave DHS and still try to get into boarding groups from the comfort of your hotel room?


----------



## bffer

SarahC97 said:


> I really want to try to ride Rise when we're there in a couple of weeks, but I definitely do not feel the need to be there at rope drop. I also have us scheduled for two days there, but if we can ride Rise the first day, I may skip the second. Or from the sounds of the drops for Rise VQ's today, I may just have to be OK with not riding it at all.


Same. We're not going until September, but I scheduled two days at DHS just because my husband is Star Wars crazy, and I want to do our best to try to get on both rides in SWGE. I figure if we are able to do that on the first day, we will try to get a reservation at a different park on the second day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anna_Sh said:


> Maybe we’ll still get it, but they’ll remove some of the bells and whistles...



Honestly, I would be fine with it - it defintely needs some TLC and we need a new "current" scene as it ends before getting into smart phones and stuff.  But you fix up some stuff that needs it, add a scene or two to the end and then redo the "decent" part and you have a pretty great ride that doesn't need $500m to execute


----------



## hereforthechurros

MegaraWink said:


> So I'm reading correctly that you can scan in, leave DHS and still try to get into boarding groups from the comfort of your hotel room?


Reading where? Because that sounds great...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> So based on reports it looks like like MK, EP, and DAK all seem like they're running smoothly. Meanwhile, DHS and DS are struggling to put it mildly. I hope Disney takes that feedback and makes some improvements to the ladder two.



I think that is accurate - but it is day 1 for DHS, clearly there are issues to address but I think we should give them a day or two to address them

On the flip side, I think we might not get the full "worst case" experience at EPCOT until this weekend when locals come for the Food and Wine booths


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly, I would be fine with it - it defintely needs some TLC and we need a new "current" scene as it ends before getting into smart phones and stuff.  But you fix up some stuff that needs it, add a scene or two to the end and then redo the "decent" part and you have a pretty great ride that doesn't need $500m to execute



And the first scene with the mammoths is almost unwqtchable.


----------



## MegaraWink

hereforthechurros said:


> Reading where? Because that sounds great...



Doesn't it? I guess I misinterpreted what someone said. Bummer!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> And the first scene with the mammoths is almost unwqtchable.



definitely one of the parts I see as needing attention - would welcome some updates to some of the animatronics ....

... and maybe we can finally get the guy pounding the reeds into papyrus to come closer thank like 8 inches away from actually making contact with said reed


----------



## dreamit

While I’m stuck in this ROTR line, I’ll share my experiences at the parks and resort with respect to guests acting respectful of rules and others. I am witnessing almost entirely great behaviors. People are careful in lines, apologizing if they get close in a doorway, etc. I am not seeing people trying to get around the mask requirement by walking around with food or drink. Rather, they take a drink and pull the mask back up. At the resort, i sometimes see people from a distance with their mask lowered, but they pull it up when they see me or others getting near them.  I’m good with this. Especially at the resort, I think you have to give people the benefit of the doubt regarding their intent to comply. It’s easy to get up from eating or a pool chair and momentarily forget  the world has changed and you need to get your mask back on. For some reason I find myself starting to remove my mask instead of my sunglasses when I go from outside to inside a building. When out and about at home, I’ve been wearing masks for months, so I’m used to it, but the resort situation isn’t ingrained in me yet.


----------



## Hoodie

DHS has been rough.  Not sure anything has gone off correctly yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> Reading where? Because that sounds great...



This is how the BG process has worked since the beginning. Do we have reason to believe it has changed?


----------



## Mit88

[/QUOTE]


KBoopaloo said:


> That is a huge bummer. It’s silly but I was really excited about the standalone Festival center but I figured it would be one of the first things to be scrapped or heavily scaled back.



This was my most anticipated part of the EPCOT announcement, other than the graveyard being taken down. But like the Main Street Theater, it seemed doomed from the start


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Happy to report we were able to walk on Carpets this morning!



Are you sure it was carpets you rode? I find it VERY hard to believe it’s a walk on, ever


----------



## Carol Jackson

Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


----------



## AmberMV

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


It's up for me, TSM and MMRR both showing temp. closed. 60 min ToT, 50 min SDD, 25 min MFSR


----------



## Leigh L

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


I'm seeing them as usual

Edit: @Carol Jackson do you have the latest app installed? (I wonder if that's why?)


----------



## KM82

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?



The map went away for me at the top, but I can still see them with the locator icon at the bottom. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## AmberMV

Radar for Orlando is looking like some rain is coming soon, this will give us an idea of how physical distancing challenges may present during Florida's summer showers.


----------



## BrianR

AmberMV said:


> Radar for Orlando is looking like some rain is coming soon, this will give us an idea of how physical distancing challenges may present during Florida's summer showers.


The smart ones will mosey on down to hang out with Mr. McQueen before the rain hits


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> DHS reopening is looking kind of like a disaster


We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


----------



## Marionnette

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


It disappeared from the top of my app (android version) but if you tap here, it brings it up.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> So based on reports it looks like like MK, EP, and DAK all seem like they're running smoothly. Meanwhile, DHS and DS are struggling to put it mildly. I hope Disney takes that feedback and makes some improvements to the ladder two.



I’ve read reports that the Seas and the Land pavilions are both a mess with people camping out to escape the heat. Many people showing no regard for distancing. Haven’t seen photos, just a few people complaining on Facebook.


----------



## Mit88

BrianR said:


> The smart ones will mosey on down to hang out with Mr. McQueen before the rain hits



But for the people like me that don’t even know where McQueen building is even while staring at a map, that’s easier said than done


----------



## Marionnette

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


You have to cancel your current reservation before you can book a different one.


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


You should be able to. You can view the availability before you drop, then drop and replace


----------



## Disneysoule

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


I have changed a few a couple times for my upcoming trip but haven’t tried it recently


----------



## Hoodie

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


It moved.  There are tabs along the very bottom now


----------



## Dulcee

I’m very appreciative of the first hand reports in this thread. I keep tweaking plans based on what I’ve seen here. DS meal has been pushed up to an early lunch and pool in the evening to avoid more unruly crowds. And we currently have two days at HS. We’ll give it some time but if it continues being a mess I may switch one day over for an extra MK day instead. We’d rather relax and have extra space than fight the crowds.


----------



## Leigh L

So weird to see Astro Orbiter having the longest wait time at MK at 15 minutes
Must be capacity but still - to see Space, PP, 7DMT, JC and BTMR (Splash is down) with lower wait times is just strange!


----------



## LSUmiss

Marionnette said:


> You have to cancel your current reservation before you can book a different one.


Is there a rule of how close to the reservations you can make changes? Like can I change DHS for fri tomorrow?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve read reports that the Seas and the Land pavilions are both a mess with people camping out to escape the heat. Many people showing no regard for distancing. Haven’t seen photos, just a few people complaining on Facebook.



Not surprised. Our zoo is open and indoor exhibits are controlled for capacity but once inside are not really monitored and I’ve seen a lot of complaints that people cluster at points of interest in there with little/no concern for distancing (even though there are markers).

Individuals can be really good, but as a whole people need monitoring I think.


----------



## AmberMV

Leigh L said:


> So weird to see Astro Orbiter having the longest wait time at MK at 15 minutes
> Must be capacity but still - to see Space, PP, 7DMT, JC and BTMR (Splash is down) with lower wait times is just strange!


Astro Orbiter has replaced Carpets as the most popular attraction at MK!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?



I wouldn’t change just yet. See how the rest of the day, and tomorrow go. It’s easier to cancel last minute and go to one of the other 3 parks than cancel and try and re acquire a PR at DHS. Things aren’t perfect at MK but you’re seeing a lot less of the issues over there with each passing day, so hopefully DHS will improve with time


----------



## Mit88

Leigh L said:


> So weird to see Astro Orbiter having the longest wait time at MK at 15 minutes
> Must be capacity but still - to see Space, PP, 7DMT, JC and BTMR (Splash is down) with lower wait times is just strange!



The elevator is the reason


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Leigh L said:


> So weird to see Astro Orbiter having the longest wait time at MK at 15 minutes
> Must be capacity but still - to see Space, PP, 7DMT, JC and BTMR (Splash is down) with lower wait times is just strange!



That’s how it worked for the after hours event we attended. It’s such a slow loader with the elevator, and then having to distance in there I imagine would make it even worse.


----------



## Moliphino

Leigh L said:


> So weird to see Astro Orbiter having the longest wait time at MK at 15 minutes
> Must be capacity but still - to see Space, PP, 7DMT, JC and BTMR (Splash is down) with lower wait times is just strange!



I read they're only allowing one party per elevator to get up to the top, so that probably backs it up a bit.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Astro Orbiter has replaced Carpets as the most popular attraction at MK!



Im going to need you to re think your words, take a step back, collect your thoughts and then come back and apologize.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283449348999786496


----------



## Arguetafamily

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


 
Yup you sure can. Cancel one before you make another and make sure to check availability first


----------



## LSUmiss

So is lightening McQueen open in DHS? It’s terrible, but DS loves it.


----------



## one_cat

This is the bummer about no park hopping.  If I wanted to move from Hollywood Studios which is obviously crowded to Animal Kingdom which is empty I won’t be allowed.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283449348999786496


That looks like a regular day at Epcot!


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> Astro Orbiter has replaced Carpets as the most popular attraction at MK!


I'm a bigger fan of Carpets than Astro Orbiter   



Mit88 said:


> The elevator is the reason


Sorry, right, that's what I meant by capacity 
(Still weird to see though)


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283449348999786496






And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks


----------



## BrianR

Mit88 said:


> But for the people like me that don’t even know where McQueen building is even while staring at a map, that’s easier said than done


So the old old reference is the theater that's past Rockin' Rollercoaster.  If you're facing the entrance sign, look to your right and go through the opening in the concrete.  It's also where the special bus transportation between parks used to pick you up before Minnie Vans kicked that program to the curb.  A shame, not much money at all and you bypassed security between parks.  With some of those lines it was worth it alone back then.  Also pretty empty and you got to see some backstage portions as well!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283449348999786496



They should just stay home if they’re going to be so negative and anxious.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> They should just stay home if they’re going to be so negative and anxious.



And they’re “lying”


----------



## SaintsManiac

one_cat said:


> This is the bummer about no park hopping.  If I wanted to move from Hollywood Studios which is obviously crowded to Animal Kingdom which is empty I won’t be allowed.View attachment 510530View attachment 510532




Always possible they rethink the position after today...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283465961216114695


----------



## BrianR

Mit88 said:


> And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks



Attention The Land visitors:  Your untrimmed nose hair is not woven tighter than the filtration of the mask, no matter what you think.  Please make sure your mask covers your nose and mouth.

Thank you for visiting The Land!


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> This is the bummer about no park hopping.  If I wanted to move from Hollywood Studios which is obviously crowded to Animal Kingdom which is empty I won’t be allowed.



Honestly this reasoning never came to mind for me. Yes, you don’t want interchanging people going park to park, but it’s just as unsafe to have people that are uncomfortable in a crowded scenario and be stuck there. Yes, you can leave, but leaving is wasted money. Giving alternative options of parks, maybe after a certain hour would alleviate a lot of overcrowding. Maybe just not allow hopping TO Hollywood studios.


----------



## tinkerhon

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510533
> 
> 
> And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks



What a mess - and I'm sorry, but unless this is one family (which is possible) , this is not really social distancing


----------



## Mit88

tinkerhon said:


> What a mess - and I'm sorry, but unless this is one family (which is possible) , this is not really social distancing



Require families to wear matching shirts so we know who to criticize instead of making false negligence claims


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Honestly this reasoning never came to mind for me. Yes, you don’t want interchanging people going park to park, but it’s just as unsafe to have people that are uncomfortable in a crowded scenario and be stuck there. Yes, you can leave, but leaving is wasted money. Giving alternative options of parks, maybe after a certain hour would alleviate a lot of overcrowding. Maybe just not allow hopping TO Hollywood studios.


I think the logistics are the problem.  When do you allow people to reserve a park pass for a different park? While they're already inside a different park?  That couldn't be, because that messes with the capacities.  And how are they going to force you out of your current park before you can book a new park?  They can't.  It's MUCH easier to just say "this is your park for the day, come and go to THIS park as much as you please".  Capacity is clear.  It gets too complicated otherwise IMO.

ETA: The ONLY way around this I see is what they did at MK on reopening day.  They allow you to buy a day ticket AT the gate.  That means you can't be in DHS and decide to reserve a spot at MK. You physically have to be AT MK and buy a ticket, therefore not messing up other park capacity limits.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> So is lightening McQueen open in DHS? It’s terrible, but DS loves it.



It is open and I saw someone earlier said it was great - super distanced, no issues there.


----------



## han22735

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510533
> 
> 
> And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks


All I think of when seeing this is the meme about underwear.  If you google image search wear mask underwear meme you'll get a great laugh.


----------



## Mit88

Leigh L said:


> I'm a bigger fan of Carpets than Astro Orbiter


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510533
> 
> 
> And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks


It’s really not nice to mask shame people on social media.  I don’t want a video of me scratching my nose at Epcot to show up on Facebook.


----------



## tinkerhon

In other news -not sure if posted on one of the threads , but has anyone seen the video "mock" on Twitter (there are a bunch of them) that copied the Disney " welcome home" video - I'm sorry - love Disney and can't wait to go back, (hopefully next summer) but the video is hilarious!


----------



## Jd2020

Jd2020 said:


> Got through a second time to be told they couldn't sell me a 14 day ticket and that I should call the UK number. I pointed out that they told me to call the US number to which the only answer they could give was to give me the UK email address.
> At the end of the day if we do end up being able to go I'm hoping it won't  be a problem, what's really annoying is to receive emails advising me they are open from DVC and Disney and allowing me to book park days for existing tickets.
> Being pushed from pillar to post and no one willing to acknowledge that tickets are not being sold outside of the USA even to those that already have bookings. All I want Is for someone at  Disney to be honest and say we know the UK site is not selling tickets and we do not want to sell 2020 tickets to overseas visitors as we do not expect you to be able to travel, then I can ask for a refund for my tickets and cancel my DVC booking and claim on insurance if I need.


Finally  had an update from Disney and had it confirmed 
"As you are aware tickets purchased through the Walt Disney Travel Company UK are temporarily paused, resuming later this summer; however, no date has yet been established." 
It's what I suspected all along and I'm not surprised, but no I was not aware because I can't find anywhere in the reopening announcements where this is stated and it doesn't explain why it's taken several hours of phone calls and emails to get definative answer. 
Just thought I'd update in case any non USA potential visitors were interested


----------



## bffer

han22735 said:


> All I think of when seeing this is the meme about underwear.  If you google image search wear mask underwear meme you'll get a great laugh.


How about this one?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283449348999786496


What exactly is wrong with that scene? Are these people loitering for more than a few seconds? How do we know they aren't part of the same group? There are going to be natural bottlenecks in places all over (at stores, at restaurants) .. you simply cannot physically always be 6 feet apart from other people in public places.

But .. this virus isn't going to jump on you simply by walking past people in a crowd .. especially with masks on MOST parties. Now do we want to be standing next to these people for an hour or so while in a queue or watching fireworks? No . .but it's okay to just shuffle past people .. people aren't catching this by being within a few feet of another person for a few seconds.

Let's not social distance and mask shame.  We'll be okay in most cases. I mean odds are that not a single person in WDW today is infected with the virus.  And if you feel you won't be safe, then don't go to any public place.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Honestly this reasoning never came to mind for me. Yes, you don’t want interchanging people going park to park, but it’s just as unsafe to have people that are uncomfortable in a crowded scenario and be stuck there. Yes, you can leave, but leaving is wasted money. Giving alternative options of parks, maybe after a certain hour would alleviate a lot of overcrowding. Maybe just not allow hopping TO Hollywood studios.



I think a main reason they’re not offering hopping though is because people will complain if they have a hopper and can’t hop because the other 3 are full. Or the park they want to hop to is full. Pre-covid, even on the very busiest days, you could pretty much count on park hopping. I don’t think they can really make that guarantee right now for everyone.

It’s just easier logistically for them right now to keep it one and done.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Mit88 said:


> Im going to need you to re think your words, take a step back, collect your thoughts and then come back and apologize.


OMG you kill me (in a good way) thanks for all the wit and chuckles


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I think the logistics are the problem.  When do you allow people to reserve a park pass for a different park? While they're already inside a different park?  That couldn't be, because that messes with the capacities.  And how are they going to force you out of your current park before you can book a new park?  They can't.  It's MUCH easier to just say "this is your park for the day, come and go to THIS park as much as you please".  Capacity is clear.  It gets too complicated otherwise IMO.
> 
> ETA: The ONLY way around this I see is what they did at MK on reopening day.  They allow you to buy a day ticket AT the gate.  That means you can't be in DHS and decide to reserve a spot at MK. You physically have to be AT MK and buy a ticket, therefore not messing up other park capacity limits.





MickeyWaffles said:


> I think a main reason they’re not offering hopping though is because people will complain if they have a hopper and can’t hop because the other 3 are full. Or the park they want to hop to. Pre-covid, even on the very busiest days, you could count on park hopping. I don’t think they can really make that guarantee right now for everyone.
> 
> It’s just easier logistically for them right now to keep it one and done.



There’s safe (as can be) and fair way to do it. Just because we haven’t thought of a way, doesn’t mean it can’t be done. Many times I’ve thought something couldn’t be done at Disney, good or bad, and it’s been done in a way that never came to mind. I’m not saying they should bring hopping back today, tomorrow, this week or next, but I think there’s a way to make it happen “soon” in some way or another


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> What exactly is wrong with that scene? Are these people loitering? How do we know they aren't part of the same group? There are going to be natural bottlenecks in places all over (at stores, at restaurants) .. you simply cannot physically always be 6 feet apart from other people in public places.
> 
> But .. this virus isn't going to jump on you simply by walking past people in a crowd .. especially with masks on MOST parties. Now do we want to be standing next to these people for an hour or so while in a queue or watching fireworks? No . .but it's okay to just shuffle past people .. people aren't catching this by being within a few feet of another person for a few seconds.
> 
> Let's not social distance and mask shame.  We'll be okay in most cases. I mean odds are that not a single person in WDW is infected with the virus.  And if you feel you won't be safe, then don't go to any public place.



you in danger....


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> you in danger....


Ya .. I should keep my mouth shut .. shaming the shamers isn't any better. . Hard not to some days.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> I mean odds are that not a single person in WDW today is infected with the virus.



You cannot be serious.


----------



## dreamit

Entered ROTR queue at 12:25 and exited at 2:55. DD said it was worth the wait!


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is how the BG process has worked since the beginning. Do we have reason to believe it has changed?


I've been lucky enough to join a BG and ride ROTR before shtutdown and genuinely didn't know you could board a group if not in the park. I knew you could get a BG then leave but not book from your hotel...?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> What exactly is wrong with that scene? Are these people loitering for more than a few seconds? How do we know they aren't part of the same group? There are going to be natural bottlenecks in places all over (at stores, at restaurants) .. you simply cannot physically always be 6 feet apart from other people in public places.
> 
> But .. this virus isn't going to jump on you simply by walking past people in a crowd .. especially with masks on MOST parties. Now do we want to be standing next to these people for an hour or so while in a queue or watching fireworks? No . .but it's okay to just shuffle past people .. people aren't catching this by being within a few feet of another person for a few seconds.
> 
> Let's not social distance and mask shame.  We'll be okay in most cases. I mean odds are that not a single person in WDW today is infected with the virus.  And if you feel you won't be safe, then don't go to any public place.


Disney clearly wants to avoid crowding and this is an area of issue.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

hereforthechurros said:


> I've been lucky enough to join a BG and ride ROTR before shtutdown and genuinely didn't know you could board a group if not in the park. I knew you could get a BG then leave but not book from your hotel...?


I believe you still have to be in the park to board, though I could be wrong now with 1 park per day..


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> I've been lucky enough to join a BG and ride ROTR before shtutdown and genuinely didn't know you could board a group if not in the park. I knew you could get a BG then leave but not book from your hotel...?



Yeah, as long as you scan into DHS historically you’ve been good! We’ve had a few people who would scan in and then walk back to their crescent lake resort and join. Risky in terms of tech issues and then not having access to CMs who can help, but when they’re going so fast that wouldn’t really matter anyways.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283462658604306433


----------



## one_cat

MickeyWaffles said:


> You cannot be serious.


I think this was probably autocorrect.  Replace the word a with every and it makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283474359022022656


----------



## tcherjen

Question-
Can you guys see the wait times in the parks still?
I could yesterday and cannot today on the app


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510533
> 
> 
> And tell people to tuck their damn noses into their masks


So thats potentially all those people stood around in there infected by those pair right there.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Has anyone tried making a reservation in one park, then paying for another ticket at another parks ticket booth, then making another reservation?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283462658604306433



thank the maker!


----------



## Aeralie

MickeyWaffles said:


> You cannot be serious.



It's jarring that there's still many people who believe this. The same poster about a month ago dismissed the severity of the pandemic with a "who actually knows someone who was infected?" Move those goalposts!


----------



## Marionnette

Arguetafamily said:


> Has anyone tried making a reservation in one park, then paying for another ticket at another parks ticket booth, then making another reservation?


You would have to do it under a different profile name. I’m not sure it’s worth the price of a second ticket, though.


----------



## anthony2k7

Aeralie said:


> It's jarring that there's still many people who believe this. The same poster about a month ago dismissed the severity of the pandemic with a "who actually knows someone who was infected?" Move those goalposts!


Reminds me of the texan covid party goer who thought it was a hoax right up until just before he died.


----------



## tlmadden73

MickeyWaffles said:


> You cannot be serious.


It is entirely possible, though I may have be exaggerating for effect --

How many "active cases" of the virus are in Florida right now? (including undiagnosed cases)?
How many of those active cases are in the Orlando area?
How many of those active cases are specifically in WDW?
How many of those active cases are in one particular park?
How many of those active cases would you happen to even run across in that particular park IF they were there on the same day as you?

I mean people are now acutely aware of not going out while sick .. people are getting temp screenings before walking in the gates .. the odds a sick person walks in there is pretty small, but yes not impossible. I am sure there are plenty of days where there theoretically could be ZERO infected people inside WDW. (especially this early in the re-opening)

I am just talking odds.

I just think that we, as a country, are treating this disease like EVERYONE has it .. when the reality is quite the opposite.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't be careful, that means we don't have to panic and shame others if a few people get too close to us or have their nose out of their mask for a few seconds . .because odds are VERY VERY HIGH they aren't even infected.

Anyway .. I'm off the rails a bit. 
Bringing this back on topic .. as long as Disney keeps capacity low (and I still wonder what that magic number is) .. I think the parks will be as safe as they can be.


----------



## yulilin3

Buttloads of people left i guess,  it feels nice and empty now and ROTR was amazing as usual.


----------



## aibo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283462658604306433


Covid-19 and alcohol...The Cocktail that brought you the face mask...


----------



## Mit88

Well this place seems to be spiraling. 

Time to go watch POV videos of Carpets of Aladdin so I can pretend to be in a better place


----------



## Marthasor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283474359022022656



So, maybe no one has an answer to this right now, but the last time I was in EP in December it was torn apart.  I understand Disney needs to cut costs and postpone rides and attractions, but you can't just leave big dirt holes in the ground?  Any idea how they move forward?  Will they just cover all of that up right now and maybe restart projects later?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LSUmiss said:


> So is lightening McQueen open in DHS? It’s terrible, but DS loves it.


  According to Touring Plans it is operating.


Mit88 said:


> Honestly this reasoning never came to mind for me. Yes, you don’t want interchanging people going park to park, but it’s just as unsafe to have people that are uncomfortable in a crowded scenario and be stuck there. Yes, you can leave, but leaving is wasted money. Giving alternative options of parks, maybe after a certain hour would alleviate a lot of overcrowding. Maybe just not allow hopping TO Hollywood studios.


 Opening day of an already popular park is not the day for those to go who are looking for lower crowds.  Also, the reservation system quickly showed those days were at/near capacity so it was well known from the time the reservation system opened that the first few days a DHS were going to be busy.


----------



## rteetz

Marthasor said:


> So, maybe no one has an answer to this right now, but the last time I was in EP in December it was torn apart.  I understand Disney needs to cut costs and postpone rides and attractions, but you can't just leave big dirt holes in the ground?  Any idea how they move forward?  Will they just cover all of that up right now and maybe restart projects later?


SSE and Poppins didn't start yet. They have not formally canceled or postponed anything else yet.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> And it makes sense, because this is what we saw at DHS to a degree before it all shut down during rope drop. Sunset boulevard, despite having two really good attractions, was easily the least crowded area of the three (TSL, SWGE, and Sunset).


We went to TSL the first summer it opened and in all honesty although I really liked SDD I was not a huge fan of the area.   I got what they were going for, that we were all small tioys in a crowded backyard of tall grass but I just did not feel it worked.  Thought it looked overgrown and crammed in.  Had fp for all the rides and aside from a couple of m&gs dis not spend much extra time in the area because of it


----------



## HokieRaven5

scrappinginontario said:


> According to Touring Plans it is operating.
> Opening day of an already popular park is not the day for those to go who are looking for lower crowds.  Also, the reservation system quickly showed those days were at/near capacity so it was well known from the time the reservation system opened that the first few days a DHS were going to be almost/at capacity.



Weirdly the reservation system is showing Resort Guests could still get in today, but from now until next friday, there are no park reservations available at DHS.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283474359022022656



With so much uncertainty right now best to play wait and see on things that haven't started.  SSE I'm sure will get done at some point but too early to have to make that decision.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I think another challenge with DHS right now is that so much of it was shows that would eat up a lot of people.  With Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Indiana Jones and Frozen Singalong not being offered right now, there are less places for people to go.  Yes, it's the same in all the parks but i feel it's felt more so in DHS.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Well this place seems to be spiraling.
> 
> Time to go watch POV videos of Carpets of Aladdin so I can pretend to be in a better place


You might say in "A whole new world" even


----------



## yulilin3

Btw just in response to my post on cm preview,  today all the cm seem  happier and more engaged


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Btw just in response to my post on cm preview,  today all the cm seem  happier and more engaged



Great news!


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> You might say in "A whole new world" even




A new fantastic point of view
No one to tell us, "No"
Or where to go
Or say we're only dreaming


----------



## StephenM84

Just tried for the 4pm boarding group and it told me its not allowing new guest


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> You might say in "A whole new world" even



now I get why they used that song in the EPCOT Forever - the demand is so high for the ride they get reference to it in other parks!

(only thing that makes sense)


----------



## everreal15

StephenM84 said:


> Just tried for the 4pm boarding group and it told me its not allowing new guest



I'm assuming this was probably because earlier downtime. From reports today it didn't look like they were getting through the early groups very fast. So 10 AM and 1 PM are okay to try for but 4 PM might be a big gamble if that's the only time you can make it and  if the ride has been down for a while that day.


----------



## Arguetafamily

StephenM84 said:


> Just tried for the 4pm boarding group and it told me its not allowing new guest



Hmmm, so what is the point? Does this mean the overflow of the other two boarding groups are in the queue??


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I attempted from home again at 4, this time all my party were listed. (Posted in other thread for 10 and 1, 2 people missing)
The JOIN button below names I did not click out of fear I'd join a BG from Iowa.

ETA and I thought I was over in the SWGE thread, lol. Ahh well


----------



## Krandor

Arguetafamily said:


> Hmmm, so what is the point? Does this mean the overflow of the other two boarding groups are in the queue??



It means that due to downtime they don't think they'll get through all the BGs currently assigned.


----------



## everreal15

Arguetafamily said:


> Hmmm, so what is the point? Does this mean the overflow of the other two boarding groups are in the queue??



Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think it has been confirmed yet that overflow from the previous boarding group is added to the next slot. 

I think its more that they werent moving people through very quickly today and the ride had some downtime. So they are left trying to get through whatever BGs they had from earlier.


----------



## yulilin3

Counted 25 cm cleaning backlot Express rn, they just closed


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> I am just talking odds.
> 
> I just think that we, as a country, are treating this disease like EVERYONE has it .. when the reality is quite the opposite.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't be careful, that means we don't have to panic and shame others if a few people get too close to us or have their nose out of their mask for a few seconds . .because odds are VERY VERY HIGH they aren't even infected.



Your “odds” are based on exactly zero facts about mass gatherings.

Irresponsible to make such a claim, but most people on here seem to know better anyways.

This kind of blasé attitude is exactly why you can’t trust the person next to you in the parks.

Now can someone post that adorable video of Joy frolicking at Epcot again?


----------



## Aeralie

tlmadden73 said:


> mean odds are that not a single person in WDW today is infected with the virus.



Must quote for posterity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Your “odds” are based on exactly zero facts about mass gatherings.
> 
> Irresponsible to make such a claim, but most people on here seem to know better anyways.
> 
> This kind of blasé attitude is exactly why you can’t trust the person next to you in the parks.
> 
> Now can someone post that adorable video of Joy frolicking at Epcot again?



can I get you into a video of Pooh catching butterflies in EPCOT?


----------



## JacknSally

*So many trees! I didn't expect trees in the center planter. Or maybe I did and forgot about it since all of that started years ago. 



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283479188318621699*


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> Counted 25 cm cleaning backlot Express rn, they just closed


Normal occurrence, or did something happen?


----------



## anthony2k7

HokieRaven5 said:


> Weirdly the reservation system is showing Resort Guests could still get in today, but from now until next friday, there are no park reservations available at DHS.


Sounds like they have changed the bucket sizes maybe?


----------



## indylaw99

I feared when Disney announced that there was no reason to get to rope drop at DS because ROTR would have openings all day. It didn't make sense to me because it seemed like you were still MUCH more likely to get a spot if you were there by 10 than to wait until later in the day and hope there was room. So I watched all of the sources in the parks all day today and it seems exactly what I feared happened? People who waited until 4 were completely shut out? 

How is this any better than before? Everyone is still going to line up before the park opens to try to be in by 10 to maximize their chances of getting a spot. It isn't even worth waiting to try to get one of the 1pm spots because those filled up so fast as well. 

Hopefully Disney learned a LOT today and changes up their procedures for DS. It doesn't do any good to have the other 3 parks flowing well with good distancing and reasons to come to the park later if DS continues to be like it was today for the first few hours. It seems like the easiest answer is to let anyone with a reservation for the day try to get a boarding group even if they aren't in the park?


----------



## Tjddis

tlmadden73 said:


> It is entirely possible, though I may have be exaggerating for effect --
> 
> How many "active cases" of the virus are in Florida right now? (including undiagnosed cases)?
> How many of those active cases are in the Orlando area?
> How many of those active cases are specifically in WDW?
> How many of those active cases are in one particular park?
> How many of those active cases would you happen to even run across in that particular park IF they were there on the same day as you?
> 
> I mean people are now acutely aware of not going out while sick .. people are getting temp screenings before walking in the gates .. the odds a sick person walks in there is pretty small, but yes not impossible. I am sure there are plenty of days where there theoretically could be ZERO infected people inside WDW. (especially this early in the re-opening)
> 
> I am just talking odds.
> 
> I just think that we, as a country, are treating this disease like EVERYONE has it .. when the reality is quite the opposite.  That doesn't mean we shouldn't be careful, that means we don't have to panic and shame others if a few people get too close to us or have their nose out of their mask for a few seconds . .because odds are VERY VERY HIGH they aren't even infected.
> 
> Anyway .. I'm off the rails a bit.
> Bringing this back on topic .. as long as Disney keeps capacity low (and I still wonder what that magic number is) .. I think the parks will be as safe as they can be.


The only honest answer to your questions is I don’t know.  Nobody knows

as far as the odds, there was a poster on here last week who is a statistician. We had a non emotion based convo where he basically said that if you go somewhere where the virus is prevalent you increase your odds of exposure exponentially.

so that’s it.  If you are unconcerned about contracting, and unconcerned about potentially spreading while asymptomatic than that’s your view.  I happen to think both of those potential outcomes are problematic, and I also think they lead to further prevalence of the virus and that does nothing but complicate the efforts to get it under control

so you are of course free to evaluate these factors and proceed as you see fit.  If you feel these evaluations bolster your decision more power to you.  I do not see them as statistically or scientifically based, but that’s just my opinion.  So the argument you present would not sway me to change my decision, anymore than I would expect mine to sway yours

I wish you safe and enjoyable travels...


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *So many trees! I didn't expect trees in the center planter. Or maybe I did and forgot about it since all of that started years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283479188318621699*


Well.. its OK, but I think more fountains or something there would have made it better.


----------



## MegaraWink

indylaw99 said:


> I feared when Disney announced that there was no reason to get to rope drop at DS because ROTR would have openings all day. It didn't make sense to me because it seemed like you were still MUCH more likely to get a spot if you were there by 10 than to wait until later in the day and hope there was room. So I watched all of the sources in the parks all day today and it seems exactly what I feared happened? People who waited until 4 were completely shut out?
> 
> How is this any better than before? Everyone is still going to line up before the park opens to try to be in by 10 to maximize their chances of getting a spot. It isn't even worth waiting to try to get one of the 1pm spots because those filled up so fast as well.
> 
> Hopefully Disney learned a LOT today and changes up their procedures for DS. It doesn't do any good to have the other 3 parks flowing well with good distancing and reasons to come to the park later if DS continues to be like it was today for the first few hours. It seems like the easiest answer is to let anyone with a reservation for the day try to get a boarding group even if they aren't in the park?



Yeah I'd love it if they did that. Right now, my solution will be to scan into the park and then immediately leave.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Well.. its OK, but I think more fountains or something there would have made it better.


The main fountain is coming.


----------



## Falcon2xp

I don’t post often in here. 
but love to read every comment in here anyways. 
just and late review of my experience at Epcot yesterday as a guest of a cast member and a silly advice when I when there. 
first the advice and probably just few of the negative part of my experience yesterday.
After we rode test track that is one of my favorite rides y realize that I drop my phone(wallet) in the ride . Figure it out after all that years and all that people that I criticize for not taking the things and dubble check before you leave the rides! . It happen to me. 
realize that don’t have my wallet just about I was walking in the exit of the gift shop. 
I ask a cast member I won’t say who or in what position so they don’t get in trouble. But it was within the test track experience cast members. he said to walk in the front of the attraction to tell a cast member becuae they have radios when there then the cast member tell me to go back to the store where I came to go in the back of the attraction to tell a cast member. When to the back of the attraction .
Had to go in The opposite direction of everyone getting off the ride just in order to talk to some one to get my items or to point me where to go if the items was lost. 
neither to say I most off cross 20 people in the opositor direction in a pandemic. To much for safety standards in something so basic that I am sore will happen every day.


----------



## fla4fun

nashvilleash said:


> Keep us posted! I would love to be able to grab our orange birds next week


At this time no magnets at Epcot.  No word on when or where to get them.  Lots of merch. I got the glasses and ornament.


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> Well.. its OK, but I think more fountains or something there would have made it better.



*AFAIK, they're still planning for the prisms in the main fountain... though it seems like these trees would block that?   *


----------



## Falcon2xp

In general the experience in the park was good and love the princess in the show case make me feel like I was a Disney. 
oh and if you feel a little nervous of a lot of people next to you just skip the Mexico ride this time .


----------



## koszmok

AmberMV said:


> I think the logistics are the problem.  When do you allow people to reserve a park pass for a different park? While they're already inside a different park?  That couldn't be, because that messes with the capacities.  And how are they going to force you out of your current park before you can book a new park?  They can't.  It's MUCH easier to just say "this is your park for the day, come and go to THIS park as much as you please".  Capacity is clear.  It gets too complicated otherwise IMO.
> 
> ETA: The ONLY way around this I see is what they did at MK on reopening day.  They allow you to buy a day ticket AT the gate.  That means you can't be in DHS and decide to reserve a spot at MK. You physically have to be AT MK and buy a ticket, therefore not messing up other park capacity limits.




But what do you mean messing up other park capacity limit?

If you are in MK you are counted for MK.

If AK later on the day has availability and you reserve an AVAILABLE spot it means there is still "room" for you. 

Once you get to AK you are counted to AK too.

Basically you are counted in 2 parks but physically you are only in 1 park at a time. In a way with you being counted in 2 parks there is less people in the park you are not in as counted...

If it`s same day reservation (because ie  at 3 pm AK still has availability) you probably wouldn`t steal a "spot" from someone else....

It`s not like your headcount is deducted from 1 park and added to another. Actually the opposite you would be counted in 2 parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

indylaw99 said:


> I feared when Disney announced that there was no reason to get to rope drop at DS because ROTR would have openings all day. It didn't make sense to me because it seemed like you were still MUCH more likely to get a spot if you were there by 10 than to wait until later in the day and hope there was room. So I watched all of the sources in the parks all day today and it seems exactly what I feared happened? People who waited until 4 were completely shut out?
> 
> How is this any better than before? Everyone is still going to line up before the park opens to try to be in by 10 to maximize their chances of getting a spot. It isn't even worth waiting to try to get one of the 1pm spots because those filled up so fast as well.
> 
> Hopefully Disney learned a LOT today and changes up their procedures for DS. It doesn't do any good to have the other 3 parks flowing well with good distancing and reasons to come to the park later if DS continues to be like it was today for the first few hours. It seems like the easiest answer is to let anyone with a reservation for the day try to get a boarding group even if they aren't in the park?



I know this is something people were asking for even before all of the covid related things happened - so that there were more chances.  Idea being that if you have like an issue iwth your phone for the first chance you at least have another chance

But this is what I feared - instead of being disappointed one time you can now be disappointed three times. .... so, pretty much how my kids feel about me


----------



## armerida

dreamit said:


> Entered ROTR queue at 12:25 and exited at 2:55. DD said it was worth the wait!


Glad your DD loved it! Did it break down while you were in line? That seems like a really long wait...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

indylaw99 said:


> I feared when Disney announced that there was no reason to get to rope drop at DS because ROTR would have openings all day. It didn't make sense to me because it seemed like you were still MUCH more likely to get a spot if you were there by 10 than to wait until later in the day and hope there was room. So I watched all of the sources in the parks all day today and it seems exactly what I feared happened? People who waited until 4 were completely shut out?
> 
> How is this any better than before? Everyone is still going to line up before the park opens to try to be in by 10 to maximize their chances of getting a spot. It isn't even worth waiting to try to get one of the 1pm spots because those filled up so fast as well.
> 
> Hopefully Disney learned a LOT today and changes up their procedures for DS. It doesn't do any good to have the other 3 parks flowing well with good distancing and reasons to come to the park later if DS continues to be like it was today for the first few hours. It seems like the easiest answer is to let anyone with a reservation for the day try to get a boarding group even if they aren't in the park?



The problem with RotR was always the capacity, made worse by the poor reliability. Tweaking the method to get a BG or to line up in some fashion, still leaves that glaring issue.

So you’re right, the change to 3 drops a day instead of 1 didnt help much if the ride itself still can’t handle the demand. People had suggested this kind of thing before COVID and the people who thought it was a bad idea always said similar to what you’ve pointed out about today, it just gives more opportunity to be disappointed, as 3 drops vs 1 didn’t create anymore spaces. The only difference now is if you miss the first drop you still can’t go to another park so you’re not missing out when you hang around to try again.

Allowing people to join outside the park seems like an obvious thing to me too with the reservations, but I suppose that just helps with crowding not getting on the actual ride.


----------



## Mit88

koszmok said:


> But what do you mean messing up other park capacity limit?
> 
> If you are in MK you are counted for MK.
> 
> If AK later on the day has availability and you reserve an AVAILABLE spot it means there is still "room" for you.
> 
> Once you get to AK you are counted to AK too.
> 
> Basically you are counted in 2 parks but physically you are only in 1 park at a time. In a way with you being counted in 2 parks there is less people in the park you are not in as counted...
> 
> If it`s same day reservation (because ie  at 3 pm AK still has availability) you probably wouldn`t steal a "spot" from someone else....
> 
> It`s not like your headcount is deducted from 1 park and added to another. Actually the opposite you would be counted in 2 parks.



Have a system where you “check out” of the park you’re leaving. Scan your magic band or ticket on the way out of the park clearing a spot.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The passholder email just came!! 24 hours or so after most people did but who’s counting


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *AFAIK, they're still planning for the prisms in the main fountain... though it seems like these trees would block that?  *


I wonder if in a few years all those trees will be blocking the view of SSE from the entrance?


----------



## MrsBooch

Did anyone hear any issues with Tower of Terror and not being socially distant? I was watching ResortTV1 and they mentioned that it was like there was no pandemic (or as i call it, The Before Times).

I was on a work call/zoom meeting so i was in and out on what was going on.


----------



## AmberMV

koszmok said:


> But what do you mean messing up other park capacity limit?
> 
> If you are in MK you are counted for MK.
> 
> If AK later on the day has availability and you reserve an AVAILABLE spot it means there is still "room" for you.
> 
> Once you get to AK you are counted to AK too.
> 
> Basically you are counted in 2 parks but physically you are only in 1 park at a time. In a way with you being counted in 2 parks there is less people in the park you are not in as counted...
> 
> If it`s same day reservation (because ie  at 3 pm AK still has availability) you probably wouldn`t steal a "spot" from someone else....
> 
> It`s not like your headcount is deducted from 1 park and added to another. Actually the opposite you would be counted in 2 parks.


That logic is flawed because you are forgetting about the other direction.  If I'm in MK and want to go to AK, that is either assuming there is capacity still not filled or someone in AK needs to leave and go to another park.  For it to work a person needs to be out of one park to open a spot for another guest to come in, and not be counted in both parks.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Have a system where you “check out” of the park you’re leaving. Scan your magic band or ticket on the way out of the park clearing a spot.


So you have to check out of the park before making a new reservation. I guess you would check availability calendar before you leave, then immediately leave and make a new res?


----------



## yulilin3

For those wondering about the rain.  They have cm posted in some areas where people would run to, like the awning of the hyperion theater ands only allowed some to weather the storm there,  i was at the Mickey theater and the cm were not letting people ruin inside the exit


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> The passholder email just came!! 24 hours or so after most people did but who’s counting



But doesn't that now make you the winner for the "early" July Hawaii time July 15th sweepstakes?


----------



## AmberMV

Busch Gardens Tampa also joining the Firework party

Also, both SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa joining in the Food Festival arena with offerings, most of which look really tasty.  I hope this makes these parks more competitive with Disney, given the limitations Disney has right now and perhaps lights a fire under Disney's butts to try to offer more to their guests.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Busch Gardens Tampa also joining the Firework party
> View attachment 510609View attachment 510610
> Also, both SeaWorld Orlando and Busch Gardens Tampa joining in the Food Festival arena with offerings, most of which look really tasty.  I hope this makes these parks more competitive with Disney, given the limitations Disney has right now and perhaps lights a fire under Disney's butts to try to offer more to their guests.



And Universal Orlando is already scheming tickets for top of the parking lots view for their fireworks.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely one of the parts I see as needing attention - would welcome some updates to some of the animatronics ....
> 
> ... and maybe we can finally get the guy pounding the reeds into papyrus to come closer thank like 8 inches away from actually making contact with said reed


Be careful what you wish for!  Soarin' = Peyronie's Disease for the Eiffel Tower


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> And Universal Orlando is already scheming tickets for top of the parking lots view for their fireworks.


That would be an amazing viewpoint!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Carol Jackson said:


> Can’t get any wait times on my app. Did they move it or is there an issue?


Mine hasn't worked for hours.


----------



## AmberMV

DeSantis is live right now for a press conference. Does anyone have that link we usually use?


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> That would be an amazing viewpoint!



I wouldn't be surprised if "special viewing" tickets are already being discussed.


----------



## SarahC97

MrsBooch said:


> Did anyone hear any issues with Tower of Terror and not being socially distant? I was watching ResortTV1 and they mentioned that it was like there was no pandemic (or as i call it, The Before Times).
> 
> I was on a work call/zoom meeting so i was in and out on what was going on.


I was watching. Basically, the place where they put you on a number right before you get on an elevator was where they were closer to people than they felt comfortable. Once on the ride and all through the line, it was fine.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> DeSantis is live right now for a press conference. Does anyone have that link we usually use?



https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## osufeth24

Man. HS is really struggling with their rides. 

Mmrr and RnRC are down (slinky as well, but guessing that's for weather)


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

osufeth24 said:


> Man. HS is really struggling with their rides.
> 
> Mmrr and RnRC are down (slinky as well, but guessing that's for weather)


I posted this in the VQ thread also, but, among other issues related to the VQ, I really think they need to consider expanding hours at DHS or at least for SWGE.  It's the park with the most demand right now and 10-8 is simply not going to cut it.  They could add 2 hours on the end of the day and still all the park close times staggered.


----------



## AmberMV

DeSantis has confirmed in his Presser right now that indeed some labs only sent through positive tests and did not send through negative tests. He says he doesn't think it was on purpose, but that they will now be putting through their negative tests-thus affecting FL positivity rates.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> So you have to check out of the park before making a new reservation. I guess you would check availability calendar before you leave, then immediately leave and make a new res?



That would be my idea. I don’t think the non DHS parks are filling up, and with more AP bucket allocation coming, you won’t really have to worry about them booking up in the 10-20 minutes it takes to exit the park.

If you leave the park to go take a break at the hotel, or go out for a smoke break they just tell you not to scan out. People might try and take advantage of that by hopping back and forth, but with anything else, it’s on an honor code.

Obviously this wouldn’t happen, I don’t think hopping will be back in 2020, I’m just brainstorming a possible way to do it


----------



## Alicefan

cakebaker said:


> Actually it is Disney's responsibility to keep you safe. They were required to put safety protocols into place and to enforce them. It's totally their responsibility to insure that the rules are followed. They can't prevent someone from being an idiot, but they can and should remove them from the park.
> 
> It's not paranoid to object when people violate the safety requirements.


But to expect Disney to be able to keep anyone safe from an airborne virus is asking a bit much.


----------



## Jothmas

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I posted this in the VQ thread also, but, among other issues related to the VQ, I really think they need to consider expanding hours at DHS or at least for SWGE.  It's the park with the most demand right now and 10-8 is simply not going to cut it.  They could add 2 hours on the end of the day and still all the park close times staggered.


Maybe add a ticketed after hours dessert or dinner party for SWGE only that guaranteed Rise.


----------



## Criickette

An Epcot observation from today...high temperature tents were very busy and full!  Watched certain people get temps taken in three different spots. If one temp is ok, do they just let you through?!  They were a lot of people in the tents sitting in front of fans and being given ice water.  Would this falsify your temp just enough to be allowed in?!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> Maybe add a ticketed after hours dessert or dinner party for SWGE only that guaranteed Rise.



With a ride that is so unreliable, focusing events around it and guaranteeing it ever is asking for trouble.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Criickette said:


> An Epcot observation from today...high temperature tents were very busy and full!  Watched certain people get temps taken in three different spots. If one temp is ok, do they just let you through?!  They were a lot of people in the tents sitting in front of fans and being given ice water.  Would this falsify your temp just enough to be allowed in?!



If you record high the first time they give you a chance to cool down and try again. I didn’t know it was 3 spots though I thought they gave you 2 tries, and if you didn’t cool down you were turned away.


----------



## Marthasor

Alicefan said:


> But to expect Disney to be able to keep anyone safe from an airborne virus is asking a bit much.



So FL should have never required them to submit a re-opening plan?


----------



## NoTime42

OK, who from the Dis gave us the street corn funnel cake at F&W?


----------



## Runnsally

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you record high the first time they give you a chance to cool down and try again. I didn’t know it was 3 spots though I thought they gave you 2 tries, and if you didn’t cool down you were turned away.


Seems like it should be one and done.


----------



## Alicefan

cakebaker said:


> No one is saying they will prevent any rule from being broken 100% of the time. What they are perfectly capable of is enforcing consequences when those rules are broken. If they can't do that, they need to shut the doors. Just telling people they can't have their pictures when they take their masks off during a ride isn't good enough.


Oh they're perfectly capable, but WILL they remains to be seen. I'm eager to see for myself. I'd be thrilled to see them actually crack down and do some ejecting. People do whatever they want because they CAN and they know it.


----------



## Criickette

DGsAtBLT said:


> If you record high the first time they give you a chance to cool down and try again. I didn’t know it was 3 spots though I thought they gave you 2 tries, and if you didn’t cool down you were turned away.


Forehead , behind left ear, then right ear.


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> Seems like it should be one and done.



Theoretically, yeah it should. It cuts down the percentage of possible misleading results allowing your body to cool down. But in high heat like this, especially if you’re not hydrated, your temperature could rise pretty quickly just walking over from your car. I see why they’d give you a 2nd chance. But a 3rd? Absolutely not.


----------



## Alicefan

Marthasor said:


> So FL should have never required them to submit a re-opening plan?


My opinion, no. I think it's crazy to be opening theme parks if it's as bad as they claim it is right now. I don't think much good will come of it. I just don't think they will be able to control that many people in today's world of entitlement. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Criickette said:


> Forehead , behind left ear, then right ear.



Oh! I misunderstood and thought you meant 3 different opportunities to test low enough to enter.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Criickette said:


> An Epcot observation from today...high temperature tents were very busy and full!  Watched certain people get temps taken in three different spots. If one temp is ok, do they just let you through?!  They were a lot of people in the tents sitting in front of fans and being given ice water.  Would this falsify your temp just enough to be allowed in?!


From doing this job at a different workplace off and on since March: no. If you have a fever this isn’t going to do much. If you are overheated then this is exactly what the treatment is. I myself read 99.8 once after sitting in my car for 5 minutes in the sun to finish a phone call before going into the eye doctor. After 30 seconds in the building I was 97.9. If you overheated you come back to normal pretty fast.


----------



## Jrb1979

indylaw99 said:


> I feared when Disney announced that there was no reason to get to rope drop at DS because ROTR would have openings all day. It didn't make sense to me because it seemed like you were still MUCH more likely to get a spot if you were there by 10 than to wait until later in the day and hope there was room. So I watched all of the sources in the parks all day today and it seems exactly what I feared happened? People who waited until 4 were completely shut out?
> 
> How is this any better than before? Everyone is still going to line up before the park opens to try to be in by 10 to maximize their chances of getting a spot. It isn't even worth waiting to try to get one of the 1pm spots because those filled up so fast as well.
> 
> Hopefully Disney learned a LOT today and changes up their procedures for DS. It doesn't do any good to have the other 3 parks flowing well with good distancing and reasons to come to the park later if DS continues to be like it was today for the first few hours. It seems like the easiest answer is to let anyone with a reservation for the day try to get a boarding group even if they aren't in the park?


It would have been much easier to just do park reservations by time to avoid the mess of rope drop


----------



## osufeth24

WonderlandisReality said:


> From doing this job at a different workplace off and on since March: no. If you have a fever this isn’t going to do much. If you are overheated then this is exactly what the treatment is. I myself read 99.8 once after sitting in my car for 5 minutes in the sun to finish a phone call before going into the eye doctor. After 30 seconds in the building I was 97.9. If you overheated you come back to normal pretty fast.



Yup, there are times where I work when I come back from my lunch break at 1pm, and I have a decent walk from the parking lot.  And sometimes I rush myself, and my car is blazing hot (even with a sunshade).  I have read 102 before.  Took 5-10 minutes, sat in the shade, drank some more ice water, then I was 98.

Not a doctor or anything, but I would think if you had a fever, it wouldn't be going down


----------



## Runnsally

WonderlandisReality said:


> From doing this job at a different workplace off and on since March: no. If you have a fever this isn’t going to do much. If you are overheated then this is exactly what the treatment is. I myself read 99.8 once after sitting in my car for 5 minutes in the sun to finish a phone call before going into the eye doctor. After 30 seconds in the building I was 97.9. If you overheated you come back to normal pretty fast.


If someone has an elevated temperature (regardless of the reason) and you get them wet and put them in front of a fan, temp can  decrease.


----------



## Runnsally

osufeth24 said:


> Yup, there are times where I work when I come back from my lunch break at 1pm, and I have a decent walk from the parking lot.  And sometimes I rush myself, and my car is blazing hot (even with a sunshade).  I have read 102 before.  Took 5-10 minutes, sat in the shade, drank some more ice water, then I was 98.
> 
> Not a doctor or anything, but I would think if you had a fever, it wouldn't be going down


Untrue.  Also fevers may be intermittent so if you give someone time to “cool off” may miss it the next go round.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Do we know how long they give you to "cool down"?
As I posted last week, my body does not react well to the heat in my older age.  (Lets just say WDW and I celebrate together yearly  )
I've always been slightly sensitive, but since all of this, knowing I'd need a temp check, I've been checking mine after being out in heat. It does raise my temp above the 100.4 sometimes.
Takes me about 10 minutes to get down below 98.6


----------



## anthony2k7

Runnsally said:


> Seems like it should be one and done.


Yep. Giving them ice water sounds like desperation to get as many people through the gates and buying that 2020/spash merch as possible regardless of symptoms.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Runnsally said:


> If someone has an elevated temperature (regardless of the reason) and you get them wet and put them in front of a fan, temp can  decrease.


This happened unintentionally at my last trip to the clinic... I had the ac blasting at me because I was warm, and my temp even after 5 minutes registered at 95 degrees -- the nurse was concerned.


----------



## Runnsally

At the end of the day, the temperature check is mostly safety theater.


----------



## Farro

If you have a true virus or infection causing a fever, your temp will not go away by drinking cold water with a fan or damp cloth for 5 minutes. 

They will put people in full ice baths to attempt to lower high fevers and for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Arguetafamily

osufeth24 said:


> Yup, there are times where I work when I come back from my lunch break at 1pm, and I have a decent walk from the parking lot.  And sometimes I rush myself, and my car is blazing hot (even with a sunshade).  I have read 102 before.  Took 5-10 minutes, sat in the shade, drank some more ice water, then I was 98.
> 
> Not a doctor or anything, but I would think if you had a fever, it wouldn't be going down



What about someone who had a fever when they woke up and popped a few Tylenol or Advil and then went to the park  
IMO if someone knows they have a temp and they want to go to the park, they could very well find ways around it


----------



## dreamit

The 30% AP discount does work on the Droid package!


----------



## Runnsally

dreamit said:


> The 30% AP discount does work on the Droid package!


Fever or not...that’s a deal!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> If you have a true virus or infection causing a fever, your temp will not go away by drinking cold water with a fan or damp cloth.
> 
> They will put people in full ice baths to attempt to lower high fevers and for longer than 5 minutes.


Core temp doesn't matter though if they are using contact less thermometers. Placing an ice cold towel (or cup of ice water  ) on their forehead for a while will be enough to fool the thermometer.


----------



## dreamit

armerida said:


> Glad your DD loved it! Did it break down while you were in line? That seems like a really long wait...


Yes, it was down for about 90 minutes.


----------



## armerida

dreamit said:


> Yes, it was down for about 90 minutes.


Gotcha, glad you got to experience it - such an awesome ride!


----------



## Arguetafamily

dreamit said:


> The 30% AP discount does work on the Droid package!



Oh m g! Can I still upgrade to AP after I enter the first park?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Runnsally said:


> At the end of the day, the temperature check is mostly safety theater.


There is some early talk in medical circles that it would be more effective to test for anosmia with something similar to a scratch and sniff sticker. And no I am not joking.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Runnsally said:


> At the end of the day, the temperature check is mostly safety theater.



I like to think of it as another layer of protection. It won’t catch everyone by any stretch of the imagination and obviously can’t catch people without a fever or any symptoms at all, but like distancing, and masks, while not perfect it might do something (with little downside, IMO). Nothing is good enough by itself unfortunately.

If nothing else I hope it pays off during regular flu season.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Fever checks can also serve as a deterrent for someone who does have a fever (because of COVID or otherwise) and would attempt to go to the park anyways, a number that is unfortunately not 0.

I don’t think they’re entirely useless.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fever checks can also serve as a deterrent for someone who does have a fever (because of COVID or otherwise) and would attempt to go to the park anyways, a number that is unfortunately not 0.
> 
> I don’t think they’re entirely useless.



Was just about to say this. “Theater” could serve as protection, not just consciously, but sub consciously as well.


----------



## SarahC97

Arguetafamily said:


> Oh m g! Can I still upgrade to AP after I enter the first park?


Depends on when you go, I guess. They're not selling or upgrading to new APs right now.


----------



## Runnsally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fever checks can also serve as a deterrent for someone who does have a fever (because of COVID or otherwise) and would attempt to go to the park anyways, a number that is unfortunately not 0.
> 
> I don’t think they’re entirely useless.


Yes that is what the term means.  Like Security Theater - makes people feel safer and may deter attackers but doesn’t actually do anything.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Runnsally said:


> Yes that is what the term means.



What? Security theatre? I’ve always understood that to mean it’s there to make people feel better and “put on a show” not actually do anything.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> What? Security theatre? I’ve always understood that to mean it’s there to make people feel better and “put on a show” not actually do anything.



That is what it means lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Runnsally said:


> Yes that is what the term means.  Like Security Theater - makes people feel safer and may deter attackers but doesn’t actually do anything.



To your edit:

But I would argue (I am arguing, lol) that fever checks can actually do something even if they don’t do everything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I've missed you too Living with the Land aka the best attraction in Epcot aka the Carpets of Aladdin of Epcot

#BringBackListenToTheLandYouCowards


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> To your edit:
> 
> But I would argue (I am arguing, lol) that fever checks can actually do something even if they don’t do everything.



It's definitely not nothing so maybe "little more than security theater"


----------



## tlmadden73

Tjddis said:


> The only honest answer to your questions is I don’t know.  Nobody knows
> 
> as far as the odds, there was a poster on here last week who is a statistician. We had a non emotion based convo where he basically said that if you go somewhere where the virus is prevalent you increase your odds of exposure exponentially.
> 
> so that’s it.  If you are unconcerned about contracting, and unconcerned about potentially spreading while asymptomatic than that’s your view.  I happen to think both of those potential outcomes are problematic, and I also think they lead to further prevalence of the virus and that does nothing but complicate the efforts to get it under control
> 
> so you are of course free to evaluate these factors and proceed as you see fit.  If you feel these evaluations bolster your decision more power to you.  I do not see them as statistically or scientifically based, but that’s just my opinion.  So the argument you present would not sway me to change my decision, anymore than I would expect mine to sway yours
> 
> I wish you safe and enjoyable travels...


My point isn't that we shouldn't be safe and wear masks and distance .. quite the contrary. If wearing masks allows a place like Disney be open .. great. Let's do it and let people make their choice if they want to go there or not. I feel it should have been open with a lot of these measures months ago when things weren't near as bad in Florida. 

I guess my point was I don't like to see this fear of the virus ... and the shaming that goes with it ... infecting everyone. Especially because not EVERYONE has the virus .. not even close. A super small portion of people actually do. So you see someone not wearing a mask? Odds are pretty good they aren't infecting anyone. No need to take a picture and post it on social media of how "unsafe" they are being.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/chan...nced-epcot-world-celebration-festival-center/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283507842813775872


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/chan...nced-epcot-world-celebration-festival-center/



I mean, not surprising - that festival center was the first thing I thought would get the axe (well, after Poppins) - but I fear Epcot will now just get a quick and dirty update and not the quality it deserves


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283507842813775872


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, not surprising - that festival center was the first thing I thought would get the axe (well, after Poppins) - but I fear Epcot will now just get a quick and dirty update and not the quality it deserves



I think they’ll come back to it in a few years. Unfortunately not soon enough for their 40th, but better late than never. I think Dinoland is going to be next and then they’ll head back to DHS for animation courtyard and finish up EPCOT. At least I hope


----------



## rabidstoat

All this talk of temperature checks makes me wonder if they've actually turned anyone away for a high temperature so far.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Man. HS is really struggling with their rides.
> 
> Mmrr and RnRC are down (slinky as well, but guessing that's for weather)


Slinky was down this morning as well, around 10:30


----------



## lauraingalls

We have luckily timed everything right and rode just about everything and some things twice at HS. Currently waiting for our last ride MMRR. One thing we didn't account for was the Skyliner going down for weather. We had just gotten back to Pop for an afternoon rest when it closed. It was still closed at 5 when we wanted to go back so we ended up driving but there was no charge for parking so win again!


----------



## wdwrule

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510622


Haha!  This was exactly what I was thinking when I saw the article!!  Wilson!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, not surprising - that festival center was the first thing I thought would get the axe (well, after Poppins) - but I fear Epcot will now just get a quick and dirty update and not the quality it deserves


They should have left it... and Illuminations, while they were at it! 

Okay, most importantly: do we think that they will use the 5-8 booths that are currently installed for F&W but vacant in the future?


----------



## Clockwork

LSUmiss said:


> We are supposed to go Fri. I’m wondering if we should skip it. Does anyone know if I can change my park reservations to a different park if it’s available?


Yes, cancel and then rebook. Just make sure the park you want is available before you cancel.


----------



## wareagle57

Hoodie said:


> DHS has been rough.  Not sure anything has gone off correctly yet.



Yep. It has been a disaster. I can’t figure out what is causing it to be so much worse than AK which has a similar number of rides.


----------



## Mit88

wareagle57 said:


> Yep. It has been a disaster. I can’t figure out what is causing it to be so much worse than AK which has a similar number of rides.



Real Estate and the hub and spoke design. 

Kilimanjaro Safari is almost larger than DHS by itself


----------



## AmberMV

wareagle57 said:


> Yep. It has been a disaster. I can’t figure out what is causing it to be so much worse than AK which has a similar number of rides.


DHS has new rides, new lands, causing the park to be more popular, but the new rides are less reliable


----------



## AmberMV

Discovered a way to park hop-AND w/o park pass reservations- Club 33


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Discovered a way to park hop-AND w/o park pass reservations- Club 33



Another way I bet works, and you can ride RotR too, be Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## gwynne

AmberMV said:


> Discovered a way to park hop-AND w/o park pass reservations- Club 33


Great! That should solve the issue for most guests.


----------



## fla4fun

Criickette said:


> An Epcot observation from today...high temperature tents were very busy and full!  Watched certain people get temps taken in three different spots. If one temp is ok, do they just let you through?!  They were a lot of people in the tents sitting in front of fans and being given ice water.  Would this falsify your temp just enough to be allowed in?!


I brought a thermometer with me and took my temp before leaving the room.  It was 98.1.  I got to Epcot via the Skyliner, and was sent to the cool tent for about 15 minutes.  When you are a woman of a certain age in Florida heat, it happens.  I brought my own thermometer because if for some reason it tells me I have a fever, I am not going to the parks to begin with.  That would just be stupid on my part.  There isn’t any AC in the cool tent, just shade, a fan, and a water cooler.  I do not know what temp they were getting when they took it.

ETA - it was about 3pm, so basically the hottest part of the day too.  Took my temp a few minutes ago, and it was 97.8.


----------



## HairyChest

They shoould have left the epcot fountain too.


----------



## Tjddis

tlmadden73 said:


> My point isn't that we shouldn't be safe and wear masks and distance .. quite the contrary. If wearing masks allows a place like Disney be open .. great. Let's do it and let people make their choice if they want to go there or not. I feel it should have been open with a lot of these measures months ago when things weren't near as bad in Florida.
> 
> I guess my point was I don't like to see this fear of the virus ... and the shaming that goes with it ... infecting everyone. Especially because not EVERYONE has the virus .. not even close. A super small portion of people actually do. So you see someone not wearing a mask? Odds are pretty good they aren't infecting anyone. No need to take a picture and post it on social media of how "unsafe" they are being.


We disagree on some basic premises.  I don’t fear the virus but respect the potential danger it poses and believe we are far better off assuming everyone does have it in order to be as safe as possible.  After all why ask all people to wear a mask otherwise?

As far as shaming other people I guess we agree.  I will say I have asked people in certain situations where their mask is.  Never would I take anybody’s picture without their permission or with the intent to publish it anywhere.  I agree that’s not my job to enforce Disney’s rules...


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

WonderlandisReality said:


> There is some early talk in medical circles that it would be more effective to test for anosmia with something similar to a scratch and sniff sticker. And no I am not joking.


Welll that'd suck for someone like me who's already had 6 sinus surgeries (and needs another), and has anosmia at baseline.


----------



## fla4fun

DGsAtBLT said:


> Allowing people to join outside the park seems like an obvious thing to me too with the reservations, but I suppose that just helps with crowding not getting on the actual ride.



I don’t know why they don’t set a maximum number of guests they can get through on an average day (not best or worst case scenario) and use FP for it.  Only people with a park reservation would be able to make a FP, you would know before you got to the park if you had a spot in the FP queue, people wouldn’t be showing up in a herd because it would be settled before you got to the park, and if it ran well and there was more time, they could drop same day FP. They could have the disclaimer that a FP doesn’t guarantee a ride just like a BP doesn’t guarantee one. Seems like a no brainer to me, at least while the park capacity is so limited.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> Yep. It has been a disaster. I can’t figure out what is causing it to be so much worse than AK which has a similar number of rides.


SDD, MMRR and RotR had multiple down times all day, I think that had a lot to do with it. Also AK has the 2 animal trails that absorb a lot of people


----------



## only hope

yulilin3 said:


> Btw just in response to my post on cm preview,  today all the cm seem  happier and more engaged



Maybe they didn't feel the need to be cheerful and engaging with a crowd that didn't pay to get in and consisted of a lot of fellow cm's.



rteetz said:


>



But I bet the price didn't drop to compensate for the reduced experience.



fla4fun said:


> I don’t know why they don’t set a maximum number of guests they can get through on an average day (not best or worst case scenario) and use FP for it.  Only people with a park reservation would be able to make a FP, you would know before you got to the park if you had a spot in the FP queue, people wouldn’t be showing up in a herd because it would be settled before you got to the park, and if it ran well and there was more time, they could drop same day FP. They could have the disclaimer that a FP doesn’t guarantee a ride just like a BP doesn’t guarantee one. Seems like a no brainer to me, at least while the park capacity is so limited.



FP wouldn't work because of the consistent unpredictable downtime. But something better could be done. They could open up BG the evening before to those with admission and a reservation. That would reduce the morning rush a bit. If you get a low BG you'd want to show up early. If you get a high or back up you'd know you don't need to be there early. Since you have to have a reservation to get in, opening BG up in the evening still gives everyone an equal shot.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


>


I feel like they would have included the festival center in this announcement if it was getting cancelled completely...


----------



## Disneysoule

AmberMV said:


> Discovered a way to park hop-AND w/o park pass reservations- Club 33


I’m still waiting for my club 33 email to sign up... a CM on the phone said it will come soon and I’m all set


----------



## SarahC97

AmberMV said:


> Discovered a way to park hop-AND w/o park pass reservations- Club 33


Wasn't that one of the workarounds suggested by GS for annual passholders? You can apply the cost of Club 33 membership toward the cost of your AP renewal.


----------



## bernina

fla4fun said:


> I brought a thermometer with me and took my temp before leaving the room.  It was 98.1.  I got to Epcot via the Skyliner, and was sent to the cool tent for about 15 minutes.  When you are a woman of a certain age in Florida heat, it happens.  I brought my own thermometer because if for some reason it tells me I have a fever, I am not going to the parks to begin with.  That would just be stupid on my part.  There isn’t any AC in the cool tent, just shade, a fan, and a water cooler.  I do not know what temp they were getting when they took it.
> 
> ETA - it was about 3pm, so basically the hottest part of the day too.  Took my temp a few minutes ago, and it was 97.8.



I must have been running hot when we hit the temp scan around noon. We exited the skyliner and even in the short walk the sun was brutal. She scanned my forehead first then told me she needed to try again and this time did my ear which must have been ok since she waved me through.


----------



## Moliphino

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Welll that'd suck for someone like me who's already had 6 sinus surgeries (and needs another), and has anosmia at baseline.



My dad, too. He completely lost his sense of smell over 30 years ago after polyp surgery.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Falcon2xp said:


> In general the experience in the park was good and love the princess in the show case make me feel like I was a Disney.
> oh and if you feel a little nervous of a lot of people next to you just skip the Mexico ride this time .


Was it the ride itself or walking through the pavilion to get to it that was the issue? I love the theming, but it can get kind of tight in their even without a pandemic.


----------



## hertamaniac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Any idea what they're doing with people who had annual passes that were upgraded tickets?  I initially bought a date-specific ticket through undercover tourist and then upgraded it to an annual pass on my last trip.  They can't refund the initial payment because it was to undercover tourist.



I do not know, but there is a thread on TPAS that might offer some insight on your situation; I'll point you there.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...nsions-refunds.3798147/page-138#post-62140351


----------



## rteetz

Anna_Sh said:


> I feel like they would have included the festival center in this announcement if it was getting cancelled completely...


They did.


----------



## vinotinto

dreamit said:


> We have now been in the ROTR queue for an hour. At least we’re in the indoor stretch. When we entered, they were accepting groups 14-25.  We’re still not moving and I’m hoping 50’s PT will still seat us as our reservation was for 1:20.


Did they sit you? We have lunch at Sci-Fi, and wondering how flexible they have been.


----------



## vinotinto

rteetz said:


>


When WDW decides to save money and reuses old menus with snack symbols on them...


----------



## JacknSally

*Maybe raclette after all?*

*https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...t-food-and-wine-festival-weve-got-some-clues/*


----------



## AmberMV

SarahC97 said:


> Wasn't that one of the workarounds suggested by GS for annual passholders? You can apply the cost of Club 33 membership toward the cost of your AP renewal.


Yes, I'd like to apply my $40,000 initial Club 33 membership cost and my $12,000 Annual dues to my $350 AP please


----------



## vinotinto

JacknSally said:


> *Maybe raclette after all?
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...t-food-and-wine-festival-weve-got-some-clues/*


May be click bait, but I was baited and I clicked. So, there you go!


----------



## Tigger's ally

only hope said:


> But I bet the price didn't drop to compensate for the reduced experience.



Have you seen the price of food lately?  Betting the price of every meal goes up.  Beef is sky high right now.


----------



## Eric Smith

Marthasor said:


> So, maybe no one has an answer to this right now, but the last time I was in EP in December it was torn apart.  I understand Disney needs to cut costs and postpone rides and attractions, but you can't just leave big dirt holes in the ground?  Any idea how they move forward?  Will they just cover all of that up right now and maybe restart projects later?


Neither of these projects would affect what is currently torn up.  I would guess that they're holding off on these projects so that they have money to finish what they need to at the front of the park.  I would still expect that to be scaled back as well.


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283553571233988610
And because we were talking EPCOT trees earlier, here’s a better look...


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283541573951774720*


----------



## dreamit

vinotinto said:


> Did they sit you? We have lunch at Sci-Fi, and wondering how flexible they have been.


They did, but we had to wait around 20 minutes to be seated. Also, when we returned to get seated another family was explaining a similar situation to the CM and they were getting a table for them. Too, at 5:30 we stopped at Oga’s to cancel a 6:30 reservation and they did so without charging a late cancellation fee. We canceled due to our late lunch and the desire to do more attractions.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283563122456920071


----------



## Hettie

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283553571233988610*


*

Sigh...there go my dreams of that beautiful, World’s Fair meets modern green space, super structure. I can’t wait to see what they come up with to replace it....*


----------



## dreamit

Sharing some wait time info... at 7:00 RNR had a 30 minute wait posted. We walked on two times in a row—no wait at all. From at least 6:45 until closing, MMRR had an 80 minute wait posted. Both at 6:45 and 7:45 the line ended at the same spot. We entered at 7:45 and were off the attraction at 8:05.


----------



## only hope

Tigger's ally said:


> Have you seen the price of food lately?  Betting the price of every meal goes up.  Beef is sky high right now.



The food I buy from groceries hasn't increased in price but I am vegan.  Though I also change price tags for all departments at my job (wholesale club) except for meat, and there haven't been any significant or widespread increases on food. Maybe we're taking a loss at my store, or maybe my area hasn't been affected as much as others.


----------



## dreamit

I forgot to mention that this morning at the Poly bus stop two AK buses arrived in a row with no takers. All but one group were waiting for HS. A CM showed up and I initially thought he was a Poly manager. He shared he’s an industrial engineer and is working on “efficiencies”. The bus driver was laughing about the cool new title as they used to be called efficiency engineers back in the day.


----------



## wareagle57

I was expecting to be able to book my next park since we used one of our reservations today. I thought it was a rolling 3 and you could book the next one as soon as you used the first. Is there a problem or did I misunderstand the rules?


----------



## BrianR

wareagle57 said:


> I was expecting to be able to book my next park since we used one of our reservations today. I thought it was a rolling 3 and you could book the next one as soon as you used the first. Is there a problem or did I misunderstand the rules?


I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't clear the queue until the morning.


----------



## Mit88

HHN30 seems to still be a-go. 

Anniversary merch surprisingly dropped today, which crashed the site and still remains down. 

Scareactor dining also seems to be coming back for this years event after rumors that it would be cancelled

And they also played the light show Marathon of Mayhem at the USF again tonight after “testing” it back in June

https://www.insideuniversal.net/202...30-fears-halloween-horror-nights-merchandise/
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/dining/hhn-scareactor-dining


----------



## cgattis

Tigger's ally said:


> Have you seen the price of food lately?  Betting the price of every meal goes up.  Beef is sky high right now.


Beef is pretty much back to normal price here.  Which is great, because the farmers weren’t the ones getting all that extra profit; cows were bringing the same when hamburger was $7/pound.


----------



## skeeter31

wareagle57 said:


> I was expecting to be able to book my next park since we used one of our reservations today. I thought it was a rolling 3 and you could book the next one as soon as you used the first. Is there a problem or did I misunderstand the rules?


Yeah I remember someone on the TPAS board had to wait until the next day to book their next park day. The system keeps you “booked” for the park all day incase you return to the park later (even though it could already be closed for the day).


----------



## osufeth24

wareagle57 said:


> I was expecting to be able to book my next park since we used one of our reservations today. I thought it was a rolling 3 and you could book the next one as soon as you used the first. Is there a problem or did I misunderstand the rules?



I had to wait the next day. Had ak last Sunday, couldn't book til Monday


----------



## LSUmiss

Yesterday it was reported that there was no one in the temp tents during a thunderstorm & ppl were wondering if they weren’t doing temp scans. Today at MK they weren’t in the tent b/c of a storm but were at the security check point with the bag scan. So they were still doing temp checks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Yesterday it was reported that there was no one in the temp tents during a thunderstorm & ppl were wondering if they weren’t doing temp scans. Today at MK they weren’t in the tent b/c of a storm but were at the security check point with the bag scan. So they were still doing temp checks.


GADisneydad mentioned this as well saying that while you walked through an unattended tent during the storm, the workers were still there checking and got your attention to go to another area. So looks like that account of no one checking temps wasn’t correct.


----------



## drloftis

wareagle57 said:


> I was expecting to be able to book my next park since we used one of our reservations today. I thought it was a rolling 3 and you could book the next one as soon as you used the first. Is there a problem or did I misunderstand the rules?



I have a DLR Flex AP and  have to make reservations to go to DLR.  If it is like our process, it is ~7AM the next day.


----------



## Mit88

drloftis said:


> I have a DLR Flex AP and  have to make reservations to go to DLR.  If it is like our process, it is ~7AM the next day.



The Parks Reservation system is the flex pass without calling it the flex pass. I don’t believe there’s any difference between them.


----------



## New Mouse

So what is actually coming to Epcot now that everything has been canceled?

Very short sighted decisions.


----------



## AmberMV

New Mouse said:


> So what is actually coming to Epcot now that everything has been canceled?
> 
> Very short sighted decisions.


Ratatouille, Guardians, Play Pavillon, Space 220 I think are all still in process?


----------



## skeeter31

New Mouse said:


> So what is actually coming to Epcot now that everything has been canceled?
> 
> Very short sighted decisions.


What’s short sighted about it? Was Disney supposed to foresee the worldwide pandemic when they announced the projects and started construction? Or were they supposed to make money appear out of thin air to continue said projects now that there is a worldwide pandemic which has severely limited their income?


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Ratatouille, Guardians, Play Pavillon, Space 220 I think are all still in process?



The Walt statue! And the fountain.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Ratatouille, Guardians, Play Pavillon, Space 220 I think are all still in process?



*Concrete   

In all seriousness, though, will they just ...repave the area behind SSE, until they figure out what they’re doing and when?  They can’t just leave it wallcot indefinitely.... right?*


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Concrete
> 
> In all seriousness, though, will they just ...repave the area behind SSE, until they figure out what they’re doing and when?  They can’t just leave it wallcot indefinitely.... right?*







MOAR fence’s!


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Concrete
> 
> In all seriousness, though, will they just ...repave the area behind SSE, until they figure out what they’re doing and when?  They can’t just leave it wallcot indefinitely.... right?*


Walls to the left of me and walls to the right...and here I am, stuck in the middle with you...but stay back 6ft please.


----------



## Katrina Y

osufeth24 said:


> Saw the join button go live at 10, then closed the app and relooked and it's gone.  Did it really fill up in seconds again?


Cast members told me it filled up in 30 seconds. We were in boarding group 16. Lots of people had to go to guest relations because not all the members of the party showed up in the Queue. My oldest son and I had to be added manually to our group.


----------



## Yooperroo

armerida said:


> @Yooperroo Have a blast in Epcot! I’m wondering if there is still Orange bird merchandise (drink pitcher, glasses) for sale in Epcot at the festival merch booths, and if so, if the 30% AP discount applies. Wondering too if there are any of the limited edition Epcot posters out for sale (all sold out in minutes on shopDisney). Also, if you happen to pick up a times guide, wondering which days of the week Mariachi Cobre is scheduled (they used to take off Fridays and Saturdays and Marimba de las Americas would play on those days instead). Thanks and have all the fun!


Lots of orange bird merch still available including the pitchers and glasses, and the 30% off does apply. I didn't see any posters. I had a times guide, but then it poured all afternoon and got so wet I absentmindedly tossed it out before looking at the times guide! I'm sorry about that!


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Concrete
> 
> In all seriousness, though, will they just ...repave the area behind SSE, until they figure out what they’re doing and when?  They can’t just leave it wallcot indefinitely.... right?*



In all seriousness,


Another Carpets of Aladdin could probably fit in that area. Cheap, a big time people eating E ticket attraction. And who wouldn’t want a 2nd Carpets of Aladdin?


Experimental
Prototype
Carpets
Of
Tomorrow

It’s like its always been meant to be


----------



## Yooperroo

hereforthechurros said:


> @Yooperroo mostly curious about spots to safely eat in the WS for F&W. Have fun!


They did have little round tables set up in various spots. I didn't see too many people walked around eating. We had pretty bad storms for several hours this evening, tho, so it cleared out a lot of festival goers I think.


----------



## armerida

Yooperroo said:


> Lots of orange bird merch still available including the pitchers and glasses, and the 30% off does apply. I didn't see any posters. I had a times guide, but then it poured all afternoon and got so wet I absentmindedly tossed it out before looking at the times guide! I'm sorry about that!


Thank you so much! Hopefully they still have that cutie pie birdie merch next month! I messaged Mariachi Cobre and got their schedule so I’m good


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> In all seriousness,
> 
> 
> Another Carpets of Aladdin could probably fit in that area. Cheap, a big time people eating E ticket attraction. And who wouldn’t want a 2nd Carpets of Aladdin?
> 
> 
> Experimental
> Prototype
> Carpets
> Of
> Tomorrow
> 
> It’s like its always been meant to be



*Modern problems require modern solutions.*


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Modern problems require modern solutions.*


And absolutely nothing is more modern than a 20 year old attraction that is enjoying renewed fame and awe.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> And absolutely nothing is more modern than a 20 year old attraction that is enjoying renewed fame and awe.



*We love to see it! *


----------



## Mit88

Craig review of CoA at 43:51: “I think thats the first time I’ve enjoyed Magic Carpets”

I like to think that his newfound love for Carpets is because of me.


----------



## Yooperroo

We did the Garden Grill Character dining today. The kids had a great time. Mickey and Pluto made the rounds together and Chip N Dale paired up. They passed by several times throughout the meal and interected with the kids each time. The food was very good. As a matter of fact, we've noticed all of the sit down meals are much better than usual. You can tell they aren't havening to cook for as many people so the food is fresher. 
We also caught a couple of the characters out in the garden between The Land and Journey into Imagination. They are super cute and played around in the area. Very interactive. Sorry for the sideways photos


----------



## Mit88

I haven’t seen any pictures or video from character meal at Riviera, but honestly I don’t think its cheapening out on the experience with what theyre doing at Garden Grill. Sure, its not the same with them not physically coming to the table, but they’re close enough to have an individual experience with the table.


----------



## Yooperroo

Mit88 said:


> I haven’t seen any pictures or video from character meal at Riviera, but honestly I don’t think its cheapening out on the experience with what theyre doing at Garden Grill. Sure, its not the same with them not physically coming to the table, but they’re close enough to have an individual experience with the table.


For sure. The kids definitely felt like they had a worthwhile experience at Garden Grill today. They also gave an autographed postcard to each of the kids with all of their signitures.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Yooperroo said:


> We did the Garden Grill Character dining today. The kids had a great time. Mickey and Pluto made the rounds together and Chip N Dale paired up. They passed by several times throughout the meal and interected with the kids each time. The food was very good. As a matter of fact, we've noticed all of the sit down meals are much better than usual. You can tell they aren't havening to cook for as many people so the food is fresher.
> We also caught a couple of the characters out in the garden between The Land and Journey into Imagination. They are super cute and played around in the area. Very interactive. Sorry for the sideways photos
> View attachment 510705View attachment 510707View attachment 510706


These are great! Thanks for sharing! 
I am more excited now for our character meals


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love what they’ve done with Garden Grill. It’s my favorite character meal.


----------



## Clockwork

only hope said:


> The food I buy from groceries hasn't increased in price but I am vegan.  Though I also change price tags for all departments at my job (wholesale club) except for meat, and there haven't been any significant or widespread increases on food. Maybe we're taking a loss at my store, or maybe my area hasn't been affected as much as others.


Or other companies are taking advantage of their customers and are artificially inflating prices.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> They did.


Darn, I missed that part....


----------



## Falcon2xp

Anna_Sh said:


> Was it the ride itself or walking through the pavilion to get to it that was the issue? I love the theming, but it can get kind of tight in their even without a pandemic.


What I saw when I was there about 2 pm  is that when I entered  the entrance in the right by the tequila bar was a mess the line was so long for the bar that when almost to the entrance of the pre room  and little space to walk between to get into the pavilion so you have to cross side by side people and surprise that they where not cast member distancing everyone..
If you go the other side in the left it was fine.  And the pavilion wasn’t busy.
the ride in the other hand felt very very tight because the flexi glass panels they installed and in the end of each waiting line is open  so you will have to cross with people when you are making the loop in the line till you get  to the boat. I have a interesting video but not sure how to post it here.


----------



## Falcon2xp

AmberMV said:


> Yes, I'd like to apply my $40,000 initial Club 33 membership cost and my $12,000 Annual dues to my $350 AP please


Is that really how much is cost the club 33 membership? . Most be nice!


----------



## Falcon2xp

A question for everyone just for curiosity to know what everyone thinks 
I notice that when you get in any ride at Epcot the cast members are not cleaning the rides every time someone leaves ( I am sure they are routine cleaning schedule with amazing Technology that I don’t know) but I have been to their park this month like sea world and many others and universal specially that every time some one leave you can see how the employee cleans the car with some sort of sanitizer. And then you step in. 
my question is how do I know that in that few minutes that you are In The ride with people like me sweeting from the heat or whatever Don’t have a risk to get more infected than cleaning it lest say very 5 minutes. why Disney didn’t want to take advantage of the cast members that they are already there to clean like others are doing just as a layer protection? Even if is a show or not.


----------



## AmberMV

Falcon2xp said:


> Is that really how much is cost the club 33 membership? . Most be nice!


I don't have one, I just did a google search. It's like one of those "Don't call us, we'll call you" type of clubs


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> In all seriousness,
> 
> 
> Another Carpets of Aladdin could probably fit in that area. Cheap, a big time people eating E ticket attraction. And who wouldn’t want a 2nd Carpets of Aladdin?
> 
> 
> Experimental
> Prototype
> Carpets
> Of
> Tomorrow
> 
> It’s like its always been meant to be


Nah. Popup splash gift shop is surely the best solution. Its not important that it's the wrong park etc. Any opportunity to make cash right now needs exploiting.


----------



## vinotinto

tlmadden73 said:


> My point isn't that we shouldn't be safe and wear masks and distance .. quite the contrary. If wearing masks allows a place like Disney be open .. great. Let's do it and let people make their choice if they want to go there or not. I feel it should have been open with a lot of these measures months ago when things weren't near as bad in Florida.
> 
> I guess my point was I don't like to see this fear of the virus ... and the shaming that goes with it ... infecting everyone. Especially because not EVERYONE has the virus .. not even close. A super small portion of people actually do. So you see someone not wearing a mask? Odds are pretty good they aren't infecting anyone. No need to take a picture and post it on social media of how "unsafe" they are being.


Actually, data indicates that in a gathering of 10,000 people in Orange County, you have a 99% chance of being exposed:

https://covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu/
Also, as to whether this person pulling down a mask is infecting others, you assume that everyone in that crowd has an equal chance of carrying the virus. But, some have a higher chance than others, depending on their previous behaviors. Pulling down a mask, in an indoor space, at an amusement park, with people close by, indicates a risky behavior. If they are engaging in a risky behavior here, chances are they have engaged in a risky behavior previously that could have put them in contact with the virus (past behavior is the best predictor of future behavior). So, there will be people with COVID at Disney and those that engaged in risky behavior are more likely to have been exposed. We should not minimize that what they are doing is unsafe. I do see the point that shaming in an online forum is rather pointless, but there needs to be a way to communicate to Disney that unsafe behaviors are taking place.

All of this is a moot point though. Proper face covering is required at all times except for swimming and when sitting down to dine. This person does not have an appropriate face covering at that moment and is violating the rules they agreed to when they set foot in Epcot.


----------



## Hummingbird

Do we know what time they are releasing more AP park passes for July/Aug? There seems to be no change to the availability calendar yet.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Hummingbird said:


> Do we know what time they are releasing more AP park passes for July/Aug? There seems to be no change to the availability calendar yet.



I’m wondering the same thing.  They’ve added AK for today, tomorrow, and Saturday.  Hope there’s more coming or that was a waste of an email blast.


----------



## Hummingbird

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I’m wondering the same thing.  They’ve added AK for today, tomorrow, and Saturday.  Hope there’s more coming or that was a waste of an email blast.



Yea I just refreshed and saw the AK availability. I also hope there is more, it's getting very hard to give Disney the benefit of the doubt though.


----------



## Yooperroo

Falcon2xp said:


> In general the experience in the park was good and love the princess in the show case make me feel like I was a Disney.
> oh and if you feel a little nervous of a lot of people next to you just skip the Mexico ride this time .


I completely agree with this. Being in the Mexico pavilion/ride is the ONLY time over the last 4 days my husband and I felt extremely uncomfortable. There needs to be a capacity limit for the building itself. We have 2 more days at EPCOT on this trip and unless they change and adjust, we won't go back to it.


----------



## Hummingbird

Ok looks like they are adding one park at a time because there is now availability for AK all weekend days July/Aug and also some DHS weekend availability also


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I’m wondering the same thing.  They’ve added AK for today, tomorrow, and Saturday.  Hope there’s more coming or that was a waste of an email blast.



CM: the passholders are getting upset that there isn't enough available

Middle manager: ok, we'll announce that we will give them some more availability

...

CM: ok, I added some more to a few days for Animal Kingdom now to the next park ...

Middle Manager: no, no, our work here is done.

CM:

Middle Manager: do they like be me again yet?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We got next week!  Tues - MK, Thurs - AK, and Sat - HS!  I hate that you have to pick day then park and see availability one at a time.  I wish I'd done something other that Saturday at HS, but I saw it, had a heart attack, and grabbed it!  Now to ask off work, make reservations, etc.  I just emailed my boss and was like..."Hey - I played Russian Roulette with my Disney pass this morning...what's going on next week?"


----------



## BrianR

Hummingbird said:


> Ok looks like they are adding one park at a time because there is now availability for AK all weekend days July/Aug and also some DHS weekend availability also


Based on yesterday DHS shouldn't get any more availability.  That was... bad.  Plus I thought all the three buckets were full for that park, so that wouldn't be a reallocation, but an expansion?


----------



## Jillfo

Hummingbird said:


> Yea I just refreshed and saw the AK availability. I also hope there is more, it's getting very hard to give Disney the benefit of the doubt though.


I just received a notification from MDE that more AP park reservations are available now.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

As of last night, the "theme park tickets" bucket still had green for DHS on Sat, 7/25.  That's why I checked it first.  After I booked it, though, the availability calendar showed that it had AP dates for Friday 7/24, too.  I didn't want to risk losing our day to try to move it to Friday.  Sucks there's no "modify" option.  With all or nothing, you can't risk losing what you've got.


----------



## Hummingbird

And I just got the push notification


BrianR said:


> Based on yesterday DHS shouldn't get any more availability.  That was... bad.  Plus I thought all the three buckets were full for that park, so that wouldn't be a reallocation, but an expansion?



I'm not sure cause I thought there was still some DHS availability for the other buckets in August? I haven't watched that to closely because I had no plans on going to DHS because I kind of figured it would be a waste for me since my grandson can only ride one ride and there are no shows


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Hummingbird said:


> I'm not sure cause I thought there was still some DHS availability for the other buckets in August? I haven't watched that to closely because I had no plans on going to DHS because I kind of figured it would be a waste for me since my grandson can only ride one ride and there are no shows



There wasn't all-park availability until 8/17.  I've been watching it closely because we want to go down.  When Park Pass was first announced we picked days for the end of July, but my husband's pre-planning got moved around to where we couldn't go that week at all.  So, I cancelled all of those (don't know if they went back into the bucket...if they did I never saw them) and we were up at 6 AM repeatedly refreshing for the additions today.


----------



## Hummingbird

I was trying to swap out an Epcot Sunday for an Epcot Saturday for my daughter and got dropped into the waiting room


----------



## lauraingalls

LSUmiss said:


> Yesterday it was reported that there was no one in the temp tents during a thunderstorm & ppl were wondering if they weren’t doing temp scans. Today at MK they weren’t in the tent b/c of a storm but were at the security check point with the bag scan. So they were still doing temp checks.


We came back to HS yesterday during a storm and the temp takers were by security. I reported it the other day. Yeah I was glad to see that. They might have always been there. I just didn't notice it as we were leaving the other day.


----------



## Yooperroo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Do we know how long they give you to "cool down"?
> As I posted last week, my body does not react well to the heat in my older age.  (Lets just say WDW and I celebrate together yearly  )
> I've always been slightly sensitive, but since all of this, knowing I'd need a temp check, I've been checking mine after being out in heat. It does raise my temp above the 100.4 sometimes.
> Takes me about 10 minutes to get down below 98.6


My husband didn't pass the first check and had to go to the cooling tent. He sat there for maybe 45 seconds and then they rechecked him and was good to go.


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> Do we know what time they are releasing more AP park passes for July/Aug? There seems to be no change to the availability calendar yet.


I managed to move dates around, at about 7:15 the entirity of next week showed DHS as available but that went fast, Epcot on Saturday which is the last park I needed this week so I'm happy


----------



## osufeth24

ugh, still does me no good when the limit is 3.  I have 2 this weekend, and I had to use 1 in Sept for HS before it filled up


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

BrianR said:


> Based on yesterday DHS shouldn't get any more availability.  That was... bad.  Plus I thought all the three buckets were full for that park, so that wouldn't be a reallocation, but an expansion?


Agreed.  It's possible that some of what we're seeing for DHS was generated from cancellations.  The slots did go fast, indicating there may not have been all that many.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Agreed.  It's possible that what some of what we're seeing for DHS was generated from cancellations.  The slots did go fast, indicating there may not have been all that many.



hopefully that’s the case. Be interesting to see if it gets better at DHS over the next week.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TropicalDIS said:


> hopefully that’s the case. Be interesting to see if it gets better at DHS over the next week.



It did seem like (from the outside at least) the bad at DHS was isolated to certain areas - so hopefully they can figure out ways to address.  I did see even during they day they added more "wait here" strips for an even more extended queue fpor MMRR (which I guess is needed at rope drop) so appears they are looking at things and making changes ... be interesting to see how they adjust for the Galaxy's Edge area and for Rise and stuff .... do they maybe start having capacity limits for the land itself to minimize cross traffic in the land that was designed with smallish pathways and stuff?


----------



## TropicalDIS

TheMaxRebo said:


> It did seem like (from the outside at least) the bad at DHS was isolated to certain areas - so hopefully they can figure out ways to address.  I did see even during they day they added more "wait here" strips for an even more extended queue fpor MMRR (which I guess is needed at rope drop) so appears they are looking at things and making changes ... be interesting to see how they adjust for the Galaxy's Edge area and for Rise and stuff .... do they maybe start having capacity limits for the land itself to minimize cross traffic in the land that was designed with smallish pathways and stuff?


I don’t think that’s a bad idea. Universal did that for Hogsmeade for the first couple years when it opened.


----------



## osufeth24

TropicalDIS said:


> I don’t think that’s a bad idea. Universal did that for Hogsmeade for the first couple years when it opened.



Disney had it for GE, but it was only needed for the first day GE opened since after that the crowds just weren't coming


----------



## RWinNOLA

TheMaxRebo said:


> It did seem like (from the outside at least) the bad at DHS was isolated to certain areas - so hopefully they can figure out ways to address.  I did see even during they day they added more "wait here" strips for an even more extended queue fpor MMRR (which I guess is needed at rope drop) so appears they are looking at things and making changes ... be interesting to see how they adjust for the Galaxy's Edge area and for Rise and stuff .... do they maybe start having capacity limits for the land itself to minimize cross traffic in the land that was designed with smallish pathways and stuff?



We have a park reservation at DHS today. Was at EPCOT all day yesterday and wasn’t really able to follow this thread to closely.
That said, I haven’t seen anyone mention but I received a notification from MDE yesterday stating that boarding groups would be available for ROTR at 10, 1, and 4 and that you do not have to arrive early.   Wording is confusing and it kind of implies that you do not have to be inside the park but it’s not 100% clear.


----------



## glocker

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Agreed.  It's possible that some of what we're seeing for DHS was generated from cancellations.  The slots did go fast, indicating there may not have been all that many.


I was scheduled to arrive yesterday, family of three. By the time I got off the phone with VIPassholder line (two and a half hours) to cancel my APs for the refund, I had yet to cancel my park reservations for the 10 days. I thought they would auto cancel after the pass was cancelled, but since the passes are still active until August 11th, I had to go in and cancel each individually. I imagine many people who cancel have a similar story, waiting until the last minute...it's a painful experience after so much emotional investment.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> We have a park reservation at DHS today. Was at EPCOT all day yesterday and wasn’t really able to follow this thread to closely.
> That said, I haven’t seen anyone mention but I received a notification from MDE yesterday stating that boarding groups would be available for ROTR at 10, 1, and 4 and that you do not have to arrive early.   Wording is confusing and it kind of implies that you do not have to be inside the park but it’s not 100% clear.


you do have to scan into the park, you can leave after and get a bg from somewhere else, but you have to had scan in first


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RWinNOLA said:


> We have a park reservation at DHS today. Was at EPCOT all day yesterday and wasn’t really able to follow this thread to closely.
> That said, I haven’t seen anyone mention but I received a notification from MDE yesterday stating that boarding groups would be available for ROTR at 10, 1, and 4 *and that you do not have to arrive early.*   Wording is confusing and it kind of implies that you do not have to be inside the park but it’s not 100% clear.



just a note to the bolded part - it is that boarding groups are first made available at 10am and then again at 1pm and 4pm if there is capacity available - for example yesterday, there wasn't anything left to make available at 40m (as the ride did have some down time).  Also, appeared that what was available at 10am and 1pm went in less than 1 minute

... so at least for now your best bet is still to be int he park prior to 10am and try to get a BG then


----------



## hertamaniac

glocker said:


> I was scheduled to arrive yesterday, family of three. By the time I got off the phone with VIPassholder line (two and a half hours) to cancel my APs for the refund, I had yet to cancel my park reservations for the 10 days. I thought they would auto cancel after the pass was cancelled, but since the passes are still active until August 11th, I had to go in and cancel each individually. I imagine many people who cancel have a similar story, waiting until the last minute...it's a painful experience after so much emotional investment.



If I understand correctly, once we selected cancel for both our AP's, if they were not in the blackout period they would be cancelled effective August 12th. This effectively would have given us a one month window of usage before the cancellation was executed. So if you took the time and effort to cancel your park reservations to free up spots for others, then I applaud you......others may have just "let it ride".


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Mizzou0103 said:


> @A2DisneyMom How were the queues?  We’re currently headed in August, but I’m worried about ventilation in the queues and congestion with poor distancing.  Thoughts?


Distancing in the lines is great.  There are a couple of switchback areas where you will walk within 6 feet of another party, but those areas move so fast right now that exposure shouldn’t be an issue.  Any areas where you’ll stand within 6 feet of others are partitioned by plexiglass.  They’ve gotten creative; for example, the plexiglass dividers on Soarin are held in place (in part) by child booster seats.


----------



## Alicefan

WonderlandisReality said:


> From doing this job at a different workplace off and on since March: no. If you have a fever this isn’t going to do much. If you are overheated then this is exactly what the treatment is. I myself read 99.8 once after sitting in my car for 5 minutes in the sun to finish a phone call before going into the eye doctor. After 30 seconds in the building I was 97.9. If you overheated you come back to normal pretty fast.


I was at 100 from just going about 10 feet from my car to the front door of the doctor but like you said, she took my temp just a few seconds later and it was coming down. I had just had a hot flash in the car when I got there so I think it was that. Stress of going to the doctor kicked that bad boy in lol.  Ugh!


----------



## RWinNOLA

TheMaxRebo said:


> just a note to the bolded part - it is that boarding groups are first made available at 10am and then again at 1pm and 4pm if there is capacity available - for example yesterday, there wasn't anything left to make available at 40m (as the ride did have some down time).  Also, appeared that what was available at 10am and 1pm went in less than 1 minute
> 
> ... so at least for now your best bet is still to be int he park prior to 10am and try to get a BG then



When I read it over again, I believe you are correct.  It is confusing the way it is worded though.  I was thinking it was maybe their way of handling. The early rush only to have so many in the park at 10 that ended up not getting a boarding group.


----------



## Alicefan

Runnsally said:


> If someone has an elevated temperature (regardless of the reason) and you get them wet and put them in front of a fan, temp can  decrease.


Not to mention the temporary effects of Ibuprofen on a fever. That will knock most fevers down for a good 4 hours. So in reality, are the temp checks going to work in the least? I can be sick as a dog and still control a bad fever with meds.


----------



## Alicefan

A2DisneyMom said:


> Distancing in the lines is great.  There are a couple of switchback areas where you will walk within 6 feet of another party, but those areas move so fast right now that exposure shouldn’t be an issue.  Any areas where you’ll stand within 6 feet of others are partitioned by plexiglass.  They’ve gotten creative; for example, the plexiglass dividers on Soarin are held in place (in part) by child booster seats.


I kinda like the glass partitions in the switchback lines and think they should just keep those up forever anyway. You come face to face with some stanky folk in those lines on a good day. How many think we'll never see those things come back down? I also have a feeling that the distancing markers are going to end up being permanent.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yooperroo said:


> I completely agree with this. Being in the Mexico pavilion/ride is the ONLY time over the last 4 days my husband and I felt extremely uncomfortable. There needs to be a capacity limit for the building itself. We have 2 more days at EPCOT on this trip and unless they change and adjust, we won't go back to it.



What happened in the Mexico pavilion???


----------



## Alicefan

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep. Giving them ice water sounds like desperation to get as many people through the gates and buying that 2020/spash merch as possible regardless of symptoms.


ding ding ding! You win the prize today sir! In the end it's going to be all about the money. Far too many people have the mindset of "my kid isn't feeling well but he doesn't feel bad enough to stay home and miss out on our expensive vacation! He'll rally!"  Very very few would cancel a trip like that and lose their vacation and their money no matter what we think they should do. Think about it, we've ALL gone places not feeling our best. Heck, I threw my back out on day one of my trip one time and I absolutely suffered through the rest of it limping along because I had spent so much money to get there and didn't want to lose it all. One year me, my sister and my brother in law all caught something while we were there and we were coughing our heads off but do you think my Dad called it and made us all go back home? Nope. We felt like crap but made the best out of it. Most of us would have to be on deaths door to call off a Disney trip and we know it.


----------



## anthony2k7

So who is live streaming from where today?


----------



## StephenM84

MMRR has already hit capacity and is no longer accepting new guests at this time.  The park doesn't open until 10. haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StephenM84 said:


> MMRR has already hit capacity and is no longer accepting new guests at this time.  The park doesn't open until 10. haha



Looks like it is having technical difficulties - they are hoping to have it up and running by 10:30


----------



## osufeth24

Weird when it opened it didn't really seem to be experiencing issues.  But now 2 days since reopen, both days with  massive issues


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like it is having technical difficulties - they are hoping to have it up and running by 10:30


This happened yesterday at sdd, it was down and they stopped allowing people to queue once the queue hit the entrance to tsmm


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hertamaniac

osufeth24 said:


> Weird when it opened it didn't really seem to be experiencing issues.  But now 2 days since reopen, both days with  massive issues



Solar flares.  It's a shame as this attraction is excellent.  I get the sense this will start the line cascading effect for the other attractions.


----------



## dreamit

Today there are two industrial engineers at the Poly bus stop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Nothing can stop us now! .... except for the ride having technical issues and the queue being closed


----------



## rteetz




----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


120 minutes might give them a pause


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone there today have issues or success with the Rise VQ? There were a lot of issues with DHS yesterday but obviously that was the worst one. It was one thing to have to get a boarding group as soon as you got in the park, another when you had to wait for the lottery at the exact park opening time. But you could go as many days of your trip that you wanted at that time, and I had a 100% success rate.

It’s an entirely different thing to not even be able to get park reservations, and then be shut out 3 times in a single day. I’m not sure what the solution is to keep people from showing up at rope drop other than to make your RotR reservation at the same time as your park reservation. First come first serve.

After yesterday it makes me think that DHS was the only park that actually hit Disney’s target number of guests, and that the other parks will soon be just as busy now that it’s open to APs. The other 3 parks seem to now have wide open availability.


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone there today have issues or success with the Rise VQ? There were a lot of issues with DHS yesterday but obviously that was the worst one. It was one thing to have to get a boarding group as soon as you got in the park, another when you had to wait for the lottery at the exact park opening time. But you could go as many days of your trip that you wanted at that time, and I had a 100% success rate.
> 
> It’s an entirely different thing to not even be able to get park reservations, and then be shut out 3 times in a single day. I’m not sure what the solution is to keep people from showing up at rope drop other than to make your RotR reservation at the same time as your park reservation. First come first serve.
> 
> After yesterday it makes me think that DHS was the only park that actually hit Disney’s target number of guests, and that the other parks will soon be just as busy now that it’s open to APs. The other 3 parks seem to now have wide open availability.


Remember we have a rotr thread on the swge sub forum


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like they have added an estimated return time to your Rise boarding group notice on MDE and tells you to keep checking back.  I know yesterday people were saying there wasn't any info on the app about what BG they were up to and stuff and you had to watch notice boards - guess they have been working on it


----------



## StephenM84

wareagle57 said:


> After yesterday it makes me think that DHS was the only park that actually hit Disney’s target number of guests, and that the other parks will soon be just as busy now that it’s open to APs. The other 3 parks seem to now have wide open availability.




That's my fear as well. I'm an AP holder but i'm so frustrated they opened things up right before our trip. I'm glad we as AP holders get more chances but being selfish I wanted to experience these low crowds the July 18-23rd


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dreamit

We were on buses yesterday where they seated more than six parties. For example, there are four seats in the group marked #1, 2 and 2 across from each other. We were on one side and another party of two were across from us. It did feel organized and safe. The bus I’m on right now does not have two different parties in the same group across from each other but it may be that there were no more part of two waiting to be seated. Only one time this trip did we experience a bus giving it four minutes before boarding, but I think that may be due to not running into instances where people are getting off the bus prior to us boarding.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Weird when it opened it didn't really seem to be experiencing issues.  But now 2 days since reopen, both days with  massive issues


It’s like Disney wasn’t putting money into maintaining/fixing during the closure.

I am shocked.


----------



## AmberMV

FL state report


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> Weird when it opened it didn't really seem to be experiencing issues.  But now 2 days since reopen, both days with  massive issues


Heat/humidity related?


----------



## cakebaker

AmberMV said:


> FL state report
> View attachment 510852View attachment 510853


Do you have a link to this website? I'm never able to find anything but a cached page!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

AmberMV said:


> FL state report
> View attachment 510852View attachment 510853


156 new deaths (another record high), and almost 14,000 new cases.  https://www.floridatoday.com/story/...rus-cases-deaths-hospitalizations/5449434002/

Completely predictable of course based upon what Florida is doing.


----------



## AmberMV

cakebaker said:


> Do you have a link to this website? I'm never able to find anything but a cached page!


http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## Craig Larson

cakebaker said:


> Do you have a link to this website? I'm never able to find anything but a cached page!


I also have a problem with getting a cached version of the "latest" report. Here is where the files are located, and has the previous days listed as well.
http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

after the initial rush that pushed the wait time to over 2 hours, MMRR now down to about 75 min wait


----------



## Ksims616

Epcot skyliner line was insane at Riviera at 10:50. No boarding until 11:00 (park open time) and minimal social distancing way down the line. We chose to drive instead today.


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


>


I find the whole VQ thing upsetting. On the one hand, I understand why they do it to avoid a huge standby queue, but on the other hand, it's only going to make rope drop worse, no matter what they think.


----------



## hereforthechurros

wareagle57 said:


> Anyone there today have issues or success with the Rise VQ? There were a lot of issues with DHS yesterday but obviously that was the worst one. It was one thing to have to get a boarding group as soon as you got in the park, another when you had to wait for the lottery at the exact park opening time. But you could go as many days of your trip that you wanted at that time, and I had a 100% success rate.
> 
> It’s an entirely different thing to not even be able to get park reservations, and then be shut out 3 times in a single day. I’m not sure what the solution is to keep people from showing up at rope drop other than to make your RotR reservation at the same time as your park reservation. First come first serve.
> 
> After yesterday it makes me think that DHS was the only park that actually hit Disney’s target number of guests, and that the other parks will soon be just as busy now that it’s open to APs. The other 3 parks seem to now have wide open availability.


Keeping the faith that AP numbers remain controlled. We have an August trip booked and the only reason we are keeping it for now is the low crowds and ability to distance. If that changes, we'll be canceling and taking our thousands back.


----------



## SarahC97

hereforthechurros said:


> Keeping the faith that AP numbers remain controlled. We have an August trip booked and the only reason we are keeping it for now is the low crowds and ability to remain distanced. If that changes, we'll be canceling and taking our thousands back.


I'm not feeling great about some of the reports I'm hearing about mask compliance and the CMs ability to control it. It's all anecdotal, but many people who are there now have told me about some serious issues, such as taking masks off on the buses, on rides, and in line, and not a thing was done about it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ksims616 said:


> Epcot skyliner line was insane at Riviera at 10:50. No boarding until 11:00 (park open time) and minimal social distancing way down the line. We chose to drive instead today.



The stations, even the main one, are great when it is normal times but at opening or, in the past when you could park hop, it woudl get backed up with people trying to get to EPCOT ... so definitely will have moments that aren't great

even in the past I thought they should open up the skyliner early otherwise you get these situations


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Keeping the faith that AP numbers remain controlled. We have an August trip booked and the only reason we are keeping it for now is the low crowds and ability to remain distanced. If that changes, we'll be canceling and taking our thousands back.


Same. We are also on the books for a few days in August.  We were at Riviera July 4-empty, July 9 AP Preview-empty, and for those reasons we felt relatively good about it.  We do not want to be packed in like sardines again, so Disney needs to be careful about how many more people they let in.  Even being a semi-local, I will not keep our August reservation if crowds start increasing significantly.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> FL state report
> View attachment 510852View attachment 510853


Has the positivity issue been resolved at all? Seems some labs were only reporting positive cases (no negative results) which was skewing things. I saw it could be as low as 8% but remain highly skeptical. This makes a big difference for those looking to travel.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> The stations, even the main one, are great when it is normal times but at opening or, in the past when you could park hop, it woudl get backed up with people trying to get to EPCOT ... so definitely will have moments that aren't great
> 
> even in the past I thought they should open up the skyliner early otherwise you get these situations



This is what we experienced too (in the fall). We didn’t stay at a Skyliner resort but we saw the Epcot and DHS stations plenty of times to see that they would consistently have very long lines at prime times. Now, the lines moved quite fast so it wasn’t a big deal _in the before times _but now having to distance that crowd and also make sure parties have their own gondola is going to make it an issue.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Kinda scary to see less glowing reports coming out of Disney in conjunction with the numbers coming out of Florida. Stay safe, guys


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> I'm not feeling great about some of the reports I'm hearing about mask compliance and the CMs ability to control it. It's all anecdotal, but many people who are there now have told me about some serious issues, such as taking masks off on the buses, on rides, and in line, and not a thing was done about it.


My personal experience has been almost completely positive.  Bit the times that i have had someone getting to close,  i have moved away,  iiib queue yesterday on rotr i told the group behind me to VW's mindful I'd threw floor markings are they were walking past them.  I understand some CM are not enforcing all the rules,  which they should,  but i have a voice and it's in my best interest to keep people around me in check.  Kindly and respectfully I've spoken up and people have complied


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Has the positivity issue been resolved at all? Seems some labs were only reporting positive cases (no negative results) which was skewing things. I saw it could be as low as 8% but remain highly skeptical. This makes a big difference for those looking to travel.


DeSantis confirmed during his press conference yesterday that several labs had only sent through their positives and not their negatives (therefore reporting 100% positivity), however he also said that these are smaller labs so even when these labs do send through their negatives it will *not* affect the overall positivity significantly.

ETA:  I know travel is a personal decision for everyone.  Personally, I would not travel to another state right now. I live in FL and my family still stays home most of the time if not for groceries or my husband's job.  We have left the house together a literal handful of times since mid February.


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> My personal experience has been almost completely positive.  Bit the times that i have had someone getting to close,  i have moved away,  iiib queue yesterday on rotr i told the group behind me to VW's mindful I'd threw floor markings are they were walking past them.  I understand some CM are not enforcing all the rules,  which they should,  but i have a voice and it's in my best interest to keep people around me in check.  Kindly and respectfully I've spoken up and people have complied


I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.


----------



## anthony2k7

Ksims616 said:


> Epcot skyliner line was insane at Riviera at 10:50. No boarding until 11:00 (park open time) and minimal social distancing way down the line. We chose to drive instead today.


I wish the board had a  option as the "like" options.


----------



## Sara W

For those of you who have been to the parks this week- if one was deciding between AK or MK for early next week, which felt better in terms of crowds, safety, experience, etc? Does the Food and Wine Festival get crowded later in the day, or do the crowds stay generally low all day? TIA!


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.


If that happens go to the nearest cm to intervene.  Of course you never know how someone will react,  look what happened to the cm at ds,  but better to speak up than to stay silent


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283785617592254466


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283780882126589952


----------



## dd316

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.


If the teen was so worried about NOT wearing masks maybe he shouldn't be there.

I feel for those who are towing the line having to deal with ignorant or threatening guests.


----------



## only hope

hereforthechurros said:


> Keeping the faith that AP numbers remain controlled. We have an August trip booked and the only reason we are keeping it for now is the low crowds and ability to distance. If that changes, we'll be canceling and taking our thousands back.



AP numbers controlled? AP’s are being screwed over right now with park reservations. Disney needs to permanently shift availability from tickets to ap, not just for “select dates” in July and August. Locals and other ap holders have just as much right as anyone else but we’re not being given fair treatment. If crowds are too high for anyones liking, it’s an overall capacity problem between all three groups. Please don’t blame passholders.


----------



## gotomu212

only hope said:


> AP numbers controlled? AP’s are being screwed over right now with park reservations. Disney needs to permanently shift availability from tickets to ap, not just for “select dates” in July and August. Locals and other ap holders have just as much right as anyone else but we’re not being given fair treatment. If crowds are too high for anyones liking, it’s an overall capacity problem between all three groups. Please don’t blame passholders.



You aren’t wrong that APs are getting a crappy deal, but the Parks can’t operate off just AP visits. They need ticket sales and non-local resort sales to make it worthwhile to operate. I think the shift to more APs means they aren’t getting the demand they expected/needed. The fact that it’s July/August only makes me think they’ve only seen the drop from people who finally pulled the trigger to cancel but later fall people are still holding their reservations.


----------



## andyman8

only hope said:


> AP numbers controlled? AP’s are being screwed over right now with park reservations. Disney needs to permanently shift availability from tickets to ap, not just for “select dates” in July and August. Locals and other ap holders have just as much right as anyone else but we’re not being given fair treatment. If crowds are too high for anyones liking, it’s an overall capacity problem between all three groups. Please don’t blame passholders.


As a reminder, all APholders are able to request a refund at the moment. It’s not the perfect solution, but I think it’s fair, especially with this morning’s added availability. If that’s not enough, you’re more than welcome to book a Disney Resort (there are plenty of rooms available) for additional availability. I also hope that these changes don’t result in palpable increases in park attendance, especially with what we’ve seen with DHS. As much as this sucks for AP holders (myself included), it’s better than having the parks closed, so Disney needs to be careful about the optics coming out of the parks for the next few weeks. Disney has gone out of their way to say that they’re just shifting availability between the different “buckets,” so given the limits on how many reservations APs can make, I don’t think it will have that drastic of an effect. Mind you, nobody is “blaming” AP holders. If anything, some may be concerned that Disney might get a little too eager further fill the parks.


----------



## andyman8

gotomu212 said:


> You aren’t wrong that APs are getting a crappy deal, but the Parks can’t operate off just AP visits. They need ticket sales and non-local resort sales to make it worthwhile to operate. I think the shift to more APs means they aren’t getting the demand they expected/needed. The fact that it’s July/August only makes me think they’ve only seen the drop from people who finally pulled the trigger to cancel but later fall people are still holding their reservations.


This assessment is correct.


----------



## hereforthechurros

only hope said:


> AP numbers controlled? AP’s are being screwed over right now with park reservations. Disney needs to permanently shift availability from tickets to ap, not just for “select dates” in July and August. Locals and other ap holders have just as much right as anyone else but we’re not being given fair treatment. If crowds are too high for anyones liking, it’s an overall capacity problem between all three groups. Please don’t blame passholders.


Controlled meaning capacity isn't expanded but instead pulled from different buckets. I am not blaming passholders, I would blame Disney for upping capacity too soon.


----------



## anthony2k7

gotomu212 said:


> You aren’t wrong that APs are getting a crappy deal, but the Parks can’t operate off just AP visits. They need ticket sales and non-local resort sales to make it worthwhile to operate. I think the shift to more APs means they aren’t getting the demand they expected/needed. The fact that it’s July/August only makes me think they’ve only seen the drop from people who finally pulled the trigger to cancel but later fall people are still holding their reservations.


But those fall bookings may still yet cancel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MMRR preshow not running



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283795700891951104


----------



## Ksims616

Land pavilion is a little crazy right now. But major props to CM’s who have come down to control the chaos and make it far more manageable!


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> MMRR preshow not running
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283795700891951104


Someone reported this yesterday as well. We haven't ridden it yet, if we do anytime soon what will we miss in the pre-show?

EDIT: don't need hard details, just whether or not the preshow really matters or if the ride is fine without it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Ksims616 said:


> Land pavilion is a little crazy right now. But major props to CM’s who have come down to control the chaos and make it far more manageable!


Even in the before times I was always surprised by how many people/larger groups would just post up in there for hours, seemingly.


----------



## Arym

dd316 said:


> If the teen was so worried about NOT wearing masks maybe he shouldn't be there.
> 
> I feel for those who are towing the line having to deal with ignorant or threatening guests.


I thought the exact same thing. They knew the rules when deciding to come. How they feel about masks is irrelevant; they agreed to wear them when they entered WDW!


----------



## scrappinginontario

hereforthechurros said:


> Someone reported this yesterday as well. We haven't ridden it yet, if we do anytime soon what will we miss in the pre-show?


Please PM for that question.  Many who have not ridden are trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283686133168250880


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Someone reported this yesterday as well. We haven't ridden it yet, if we do anytime soon what will we miss in the pre-show?
> 
> EDIT: don't need hard details, just whether or not the preshow really matters or if the ride is fine without it.


It's a cool effect and begins the story with a nice bang


----------



## hereforthechurros

scrappinginontario said:


> Please PM for that question.  Many who have not ridden are trying to avoid spoilers.


I clarified I am not looking for details. If anyone answers in detail they can spoiler their response.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> Please PM for that question.  Many who have not ridden are trying to avoid spoilers.


You can answer that question without spoilers IMO.


----------



## Tjddis

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.


Terrible.  This is why we can’t have nice things as somebody said yesterday.  This is the next evolution of the great m debate. The new debate is whether or not people should be called out...


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Even in the before times I was always surprised by how many people/larger groups would just post up in there for hours, seemingly.




Best thing about Garden Grill PPO breakfast: an empty Land! It's wild to see it like that.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> My personal experience has been almost completely positive.  Bit the times that i have had someone getting to close,  i have moved away,  iiib queue yesterday on rotr i told the group behind me to VW's mindful I'd threw floor markings are they were walking past them.  I understand some CM are not enforcing all the rules,  which they should,  but i have a voice and it's in my best interest to keep people around me in check.  Kindly and respectfully I've spoken up and people have complied


Same here.


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> So who is live streaming from where today?


*
Here With The Ears on Youtube is live now in EPCOT*


----------



## vinotinto

I feel strongly that each party needs to be reminded when they board the attraction or the bus that they must keep their face covering appropriately on for the entire time. If CMs are proactively telling each party, there will be less excuse to take it off. I am going to send a message to the WDW Communications with this suggestion.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> I feel strongly that each party needs to be reminded when they board the attraction or the bus that they must keep their face covering appropriately on for the entire time. If CMs are proactively telling each party, there will be less excuse to take it off. I am going to send a message to the WDW Communications with this suggestion.



They could get really tough if they want. If the rules are you must wear mask on transportation - If anyone is caught removing their face mask on board the bus or other transportation (unless an emergency obviously), then they won't be allowed in the parks that day. And if happens at the end of the day, not allowed in parks the next day. I sure would't be taking my mask off! (not that I would anyways)

Too strict?


----------



## LSUmiss

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.


There will be instances of noncompliance & another guest confronting another guests is just inappropriate & not gonna end well especially if you’re calling out someone else’s kid. The kid shoulda had the mask on & the dad should have behaved differently, but it’s also expected. I also don’t see understand how she was close to anyone on a bus? Every bus we have been on has been appropriately spaced. And the ventilation system is open at the top.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sara W said:


> For those of you who have been to the parks this week- if one was deciding between AK or MK for early next week, which felt better in terms of crowds, safety, experience, etc? Does the Food and Wine Festival get crowded later in the day, or do the crowds stay generally low all day? TIA!


Both AK & mk were equal to me in terms of crowds & safety. Mk has more to do though of course.


----------



## SarahC97

LSUmiss said:


> There will be instances of noncompliance & another guest confronting another guests is just inappropriate & not gonna end well especially if you’re calling out someone else’s kid. The kid shoulda had the mask on & the dad should have behaved differently, but it’s also expected. I also don’t see understand how she was close to anyone on a bus? Every bus we have been on has been appropriately spaced. And the ventilation system is open at the top.


I don't think the kid was sitting right next to her obviously, but he was on the bus with her without a mask on so she said something.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> They could get really tough if they want. If the rules are you must wear mask on transportation - If anyone is caught removing their face mask on board the bus or other transportation (unless an emergency obviously), then they won't be allowed in the parks that day. And if happens at the end of the day, not allowed in parks the next day. I sure would't be taking my mask off! (not that I would anyways)
> 
> Too strict?




I don't think that's too strict. The success of WDW opening is dependent on people following the rules. If the rules are broken and outbreaks occur the parks shut down for who knows how long.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

SarahC97 said:


> I don't think the kid was sitting right next to her obviously, but he was on the bus with her without a mask on so she said something.


I mean, the buses are when you definitely should have a mask on since you are in close proximity with people.  I'm less concerned about someone 20 feet away outside--I can avoid that person.


----------



## hertamaniac

hereforthechurros said:


> Someone reported this yesterday as well. We haven't ridden it yet, if we do anytime soon what will we miss in the pre-show?
> 
> EDIT: don't need hard details, just whether or not the preshow really matters or if the ride is fine without it.



I found the preshow to be very integral to the story.  But, it's not a necessity IMO.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Sara W said:


> For those of you who have been to the parks this week- if one was deciding between AK or MK for early next week, which felt better in terms of crowds, safety, experience, etc? Does the Food and Wine Festival get crowded later in the day, or do the crowds stay generally low all day? TIA!



We visited MK on Sunday and AK Wednesday. Both were ridiculously hot, but MK was much more comfortable. We rode Kali just to get wet and cool off, but the water features we turned down, so we just roasted in the sun. Even our physically fit DD15 gelt like she was going to pass out. Crowds were low at MK, non-existent at AK. 

MK had 5-10 minute waits on most big rides, but everything at AK was literally walk-on. The problem is, their queue lines don't have short cuts, so it is still miles of walking to get on the AK rides, and really very little to do. Without any show or street entertainment, we rode everything and were done in less than 3 hours. After the rain came, it was bearable, but nothing to stay for unless you want to just ride Everest over and over. DD did FoP twice in a row, but didn't want to walk back through the mile long queue again. 

In terms of feeling safe, there were a lot more people at MK, but still less than any party or restricted event we have been to. It felt like low emh level crowds. AK was almost empty but so hot that we saw more people lifting masks to drink or even breathe through rain and sweat soaked masks. It was so miserable, no one in my family would go back in the next month, even if you paid them. MK was much more enjoyable overall, and easily my recommendation right now.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

fla4fun said:


> I brought a thermometer with me and took my temp before leaving the room.  It was 98.1.  I got to Epcot via the Skyliner, and was sent to the cool tent for about 15 minutes.  When you are a woman of a certain age in Florida heat, it happens.  I brought my own thermometer because if for some reason it tells me I have a fever, I am not going to the parks to begin with.  That would just be stupid on my part.  There isn’t any AC in the cool tent, just shade, a fan, and a water cooler.  I do not know what temp they were getting when they took it.
> 
> ETA - it was about 3pm, so basically the hottest part of the day too.  Took my temp a few minutes ago, and it was 97.8.


Ugh I know good ole'hot flashes anytime of year...


----------



## vinotinto

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I mean, the buses are when you definitely should have a mask on since you are in close proximity with people.  I'm less concerned about someone 20 feet away outside--I can avoid that person.


Exactly. They need to prioritize enforcement in those places where the ability to spread the virus is highest: indoor areas where you are in closer proximity to others without the ability to move. Like if you are sitting in the attraction or the bus.


----------



## SarahC97

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I mean, the buses are when you definitely should have a mask on since you are in close proximity with people.  I'm less concerned about someone 20 feet away outside--I can avoid that person.


I'm not a confrontational person by nature, but I understand why someone would say something on a bus or on a ride. Their choice not to wear a mask has an impact on you, too.


----------



## Dulcee

Does anyone know how the screening of photos for masks is working? We have an under two year old and while she generally wears a mask, since she isn’t required to do so I can see her not having it on at all times on our trip. We normally get memory maker for the ride photos but I don’t want to waste the money if a bot is going to pull all our ride photos


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283734862936059909


----------



## SarahC97

vinotinto said:


> Exactly. They need to prioritize enforcement in those places where the ability to spread the virus is highest: indoor areas where you are in closer proximity to others without the ability to move. Like if you are sitting in the attraction or the bus.


Only 2 days until your trip??? Are you ready???


----------



## dreamit

SarahC97 said:


> I have a friend who is there now. On the bus home from DHS yesterday a teen sitting close to her didn't have the mask on, so she politely reminded him to do so. He didn't comply and his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there. It scared her and she reported the incident when she got back to the resort. I'm honestly a little afraid to say something because you never know who is going to fly off the handle.





LSUmiss said:


> There will be instances of noncompliance & another guest confronting another guests is just inappropriate & not gonna end well especially if you’re calling out someone else’s kid. The kid shoulda had the mask on & the dad should have behaved differently, but it’s also expected. I also don’t see understand how she was close to anyone on a bus? Every bus we have been on has been appropriately spaced. And the ventilation system is open at the top.


The buses I’ve been on have also been spaced well. Additionally it’s actually difficult to see most others on the bus given the plexiglass dividers.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283805479844687872


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> There will be instances of noncompliance & another guest confronting another guests is just inappropriate & not gonna end well especially if you’re calling out someone else’s kid. The kid shoulda had the mask on & the dad should have behaved differently, but it’s also expected. I also don’t see understand how she was close to anyone on a bus? Every bus we have been on has been appropriately spaced. And the ventilation system is open at the top.


Out of curiosity, would you feel the same way if the noncompliance was, for example, in regard to the “no line-cutting” rule? I’ve seen many DISers quite proud to point out that they’d block families and parties trying to “join” other members of their family at the front of the line. 

I happen to believe that if someone is potentially putting you at risk or in harm’s way then you have every right to politely ask them if they could do something differently. FWIW, when I was at the parks over the weekend, I did ask a few people if I could just have a bit more space and people were overwhelmingly gracious and even (needlessly) apologetic. I don’t think screaming at someone is an acceptable response.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Looks like still some issues coming out of DHS. Haven't heard much negativity coming out of MK, EP, or AK, which is great to see. Unless I have missed something?


----------



## Mit88

TropicalDIS said:


> Looks like still some issues coming out of DHS. Haven't heard much negativity coming out of MK, EP, or AK, which is great to see. Unless I have missed something?



DFB will send some people over to those 3 parks right away to fix that


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TropicalDIS said:


> Looks like still some issues coming out of DHS. Haven't heard much negativity coming out of MK, EP, or AK, which is great to see. Unless I have missed something?



Epcot seems to have some choke points with the indoor pavilions (Land, and Seas).

MK and AK have been doing really well save for isolated issues that have since been dealt with, I think. And then the ride exit issue that I would assume is across the board at all 4 parks that I’ve seen multiple people talk about.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283809549762387968


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283811189835923457


----------



## Mit88

DHS and EPCOT issues will be fixed throughout the week that MK have squared away. Unfortunately this isn’t exactly a situation that its comfortable saying “Oh, well it’ll get fixed soon”. These are dire situations that any issues at all are not good. But issues should have been expected all along, that doesn’t negate the issues as any less dangerous, but I couldn’t imagine even in a dream world where things would have been 100% perfect with these openings. Just isolate and fix the problems quickly and these tweets of criticism will go away


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283809549762387968


I’m really curious where we are at the end of the month. Increasing AP availability certainly indicates that initial crowds are lighter than they expected.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283810096947093504


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> They could get really tough if they want. If the rules are you must wear mask on transportation - If anyone is caught removing their face mask on board the bus or other transportation (unless an emergency obviously), then they won't be allowed in the parks that day. And if happens at the end of the day, not allowed in parks the next day. I sure would't be taking my mask off! (not that I would anyways)
> 
> Too strict?


Seems kinda mild to be honest. I was thinking if its on a bus then just stop the bus and kick them out on the roadside.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> Out of curiosity, would you feel the same way if the noncompliance was, for example, in regard to the “no line-cutting” rule? I’ve seen many DISers quite proud to point out that they’d block families and parties trying to “join” other members of their family at the front of the line.
> 
> I happen to believe that if someone is potentially putting you at risk or in harm’s way then you have every right to politely ask them if they could do something differently. FWIW, when I was at the parks over the weekend, I did ask a few people if I could just have a bit more space and people were overwhelmingly gracious and even (needlessly) apologetic. I don’t think screaming at someone is an acceptable response.


Yes. I’ve been the “victim” of line-cutting & many other infractions by other guests in the parks & I have & would never confront another guest especially not someone else’s kid.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> I’m really curious where we are at the end of the month. Increasing AP availability certainly indicates that initial crowds are lighter than they expected.


I was surprised when I checked at 10am that all of July is pretty much available now for APs (except DHS of course), and even more surprised that now at 1pm it's the same.  Either they opened *thousands* of new pass spots, or there just aren't even APs that want to visit.  I'm a little confused tbh, I expected all the new spots would be gone in a flash this morning.


----------



## sara_s

LSUmiss said:


> There will be instances of noncompliance & another guest confronting another guests is just inappropriate & not gonna end well especially if you’re calling out someone else’s kid. The kid shoulda had the mask on & the dad should have behaved differently, but it’s also expected. I also don’t see understand how she was close to anyone on a bus? Every bus we have been on has been appropriately spaced. And the ventilation system is open at the top.


Question about buses - are you allowed to get up and stand if there's room? Or did they nix that for now?

I hate confrontation anyway, but if I didn't feel safe along with not being able to physically move, not sure what to do.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283813612306534401


----------



## SaintsManiac

sara_s said:


> Question about buses - are you allowed to get up and stand if there's room? Or did they nix that for now?
> 
> I hate confrontation anyway, but if I didn't feel safe along with not being able to physically move, not sure what to do.



I also hate confrontation, but it’s a public safety issue now. Another reason why I would not be using WDW transportation.


----------



## sara_s

SaintsManiac said:


> I also hate confrontation, but it’s a public safety issue now. Another reason why I would not be using WDW transportation.


For sure - even though I hate having to go through TTC for MK, we're driving to all parks. Even Uber is out of the question now, and we used to use them a lot after resort dining.


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

For anyone worried about people close to you without a mask on I ask, How are you going to feel about small children? If my almost 2 year old starts coughing or something are you going to look at him and me like piranhas?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

When you’re putting people’s health and safety at risk with violating rules, that changes the “rules” of the game and whether it’s proper to confront other guests. This is a major factor in why Disney needs to be ultra strict, if they don’t step in guests will absolutely be confronting each other. Sometimes it will be fine, other times it will escalate.

I feel like both things can be true, people should go expecting to be exposed on some level and that others will be breaking rules, but people should also not go if they do not intend on following the rules 100% of the time.


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems kinda mild to be honest. I was thinking if its on a bus then just stop the bus and kick them out on the roadside.


*
We all know the ultimate punishment for not abiding by the mask rule is to allow the violators into MK but permanently bar them from riding the Carpets of Aladdin. Permanently.*


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I also hate confrontation, but it’s a public safety issue now. Another reason why I would not be using WDW transportation.



Not everyone has the means to either rent a car, or bring their own car, but you couldn’t pay me to take a Disney bus. I’d walk from Poly to Animal Kingdom before I’d take a bus again. And that was before the pandemic. Taking a bus took 2+ hours out of your day between waiting at your resort to catch the bus, riding the bus, and waiting after the parks close for the bus. Now it’s more of a time consuming transportation option, and theyre petri dish’s. Nope. Nope. Nope. No thanks


----------



## cakebaker

SarahC97 said:


> ..... his dad got all up in arms with her, telling her that if she was so worried about people wearing masks, she shouldn't be there.


 Honestly, I’m not surprised at that response. It’s been a common refrain on these boards that if you’re concerned about your safety, you should stay home. 

Personally, I wouldn’t confront any guest not complying. If you’re the kind of person who will openly ignore the requirements, you aren’t going to be nice when confronted about it. This is just one of the risks you take if you choose to go. There will be people who ignore the rules. Even if you report it, you can’t undo  the risk you were exposed to.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *We all know the ultimate punishment for not abiding by the mask rule is to allow the violators into MK but permanently bar them from riding the Carpets of Aladdin. Permanently.*



You’ve got my attention...


----------



## dreamit

sara_s said:


> Question about buses - are you allowed to get up and stand if there's room? Or did they nix that for now?
> 
> I hate confrontation anyway, but if I didn't feel safe along with not being able to physically move, not sure what to do.


If you stand up you’re likely positioning yourself closer to other guests. The current seating situation has you distanced from other parties along with partitions between you and other parties.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Not everyone has the means to either rent a car, or bring their own car, but you couldn’t pay me to take a Disney bus. I’d walk from Poly to Animal Kingdom before I’d take a bus again. And that was before the pandemic. Taking a bus took 2+ hours out of your day between waiting at your resort to catch the bus, riding the bus, and waiting after the parks close for the bus. Now it’s more of a time consuming transportation option, and theyre petri dish’s. Nope. Nope. Nope. No thanks




Ehhhhh if you are going to WDW you can probably afford to rent a car. Just my opinion.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> DFB will send some people over to those 3 parks right away to fix that


hahahaha. As long as they leave the magic carpets alone!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



Feels like DHS still has the same issue as in the past - you need to get there for rope drop to get the best chance at a boarding group ... but if you don't care about that and show up a bit later you can find it not as crazy


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Tjddis said:


> Terrible.  This is why we can’t have nice things as somebody said yesterday.  This is the next evolution of the great m debate. The new debate is whether or not people should be called out...



Maybe parents need to be responsible...just saying


----------



## LSUmiss

sara_s said:


> Question about buses - are you allowed to get up and stand if there's room? Or did they nix that for now?
> 
> I hate confrontation anyway, but if I didn't feel safe along with not being able to physically move, not sure what to do.


I don’t think anyone would say anything if you tried to move to another section. But I don’t understand how you could even be close to someone unless someone didn’t sit in the right section. Like a pp said, most of the time I can’t even see the other guests on the bus with me


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Ehhhhh if you are going to WDW you can probably afford to rent a car. Just my opinion.



A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.

We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Ehhhhh if you are going to WDW you can probably afford to rent a car. Just my opinion.



They can afford it, but with DME, some people don’t really find it necessary to pay extra for a rental car if you’re just staying on property and there’s free transportation on property. I understand why people would want to use that as a cost cutting measure. But I don’t. Ill never not rent a car or drive down myself.


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

Ugh Target is the best  my husband doesn’t let me go in there alone haha


DGsAtBLT said:


> A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.
> 
> We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.
> 
> We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).




We drove last July and then flew in November. We had Universal on that November trip and it was no problem hiring a car service and then a Lyft to get us to WDW, but we really missed having our vehicle. It's nice to be able to leave the bubble for shopping and a decently priced meal! Driving to the parks is great. We will always have a vehicle from now on, even if it means cutting a character meal or dessert party from the budget.


----------



## LSUmiss

cakebaker said:


> Honestly, I’m not surprised at that response. It’s been a common refrain on these boards that if you’re concerned about your safety, you should stay home.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn’t confront any guest not complying. If you’re the kind of person who will openly ignore the requirements, you aren’t going to be nice when confronted about it. This is just one of the risks you take if you choose to go. There will be people who ignore the rules. Even if you report it, you can’t undo  the risk you were exposed to.


I guess this is what I meant in my post. I agree everyone should comply, but I also think the dad’s response was pretty predictable in this case especially since she confronted a kid. So for this reason, I do agree that you probably shouldn’t go if you will be that uncomfortable.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

DGsAtBLT said:


> A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.
> 
> We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).


If I had a car I'd go to Gideon's!  I can't wait for them to open at Disney Springs.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Yes. I’ve been the “victim” of line-cutting & many other infractions by other guests in the parks & I have & would never confront another guest especially not someone else’s kid.


Fair enough. But that’s also your personal decision. I’m not going to judge anyone for (politely) advocating for themselves at the moment.  

As I’ve said many times, it’s up to each individual to politely advocate for themselves. I totally respect that you don’t feel comfortable doing that, but I’d also ask that you respect and not judge individuals who feel comfortable kindly and politely advocating for themselves. Like I said, I found everyone I encountered to be incredibly understanding and gracious. People shouldn’t be a jerk or mean-spirited about it, but people also shouldn’t respond with hostility. If you’re not comfortable with someone potentially making a request like that, you should either be more mindful to begin with or not come. It’s a two-way street. We’re all in this together, and if people want the parks to stay open (nothing is certain at the moment), then everyone needs to do their part (as Disney keeps saying lol).


SoonersLUVmickey said:


> For anyone worried about people close to you without a mask on I ask, How are you going to feel about small children? If my almost 2 year old starts coughing or something are you going to look at him and me like piranhas?


I think everything has to be within reason. Disney has laid out the ground rules, which indicate that if your child is two or above, s/he has to wear a mask. If below that threshold, s/he doesn’t need to. I, for one, have a lot more leniency with very young kids (more so than a teenager for example) and also find them a lot easier to distance from. But as a fellow Guest, I’d also hope you still take the necessary precautions to ensure I and other Guests have an experience as safe as possible, just as I would do for you. That’s been literally at the center of all of Disney’s messaging. If your child starts to appear actually unwell, then I’d hope for his/her sake and everyone else’s that you left the park.

Also, I know there’s been some reports that enforcement has been iffy (not really my experience), but I’ve heard from most Guest-facing CMs I know that they’ve all reminded a Guest about wearing their mask properly within the last few days at least once, so no one should show up expecting they’ll be able to disregard the rules.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> They can afford it, but with DME, some people don’t really find it necessary to pay extra for a rental car if you’re just staying on property and there’s free transportation on property. I understand why people would want to use that as a cost cutting measure. But I don’t. Ill never not rent a car or drive down myself.




I officially hate DME after we almost missed our flight home in November. I've also been one of those unfortunate guests who has to wait an hour for one at MCO after a late flight. I'm just done with it.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.
> 
> We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).


We drove this time & had planned on flying next time but having a car with all this going on has been nice.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> Fair enough. But that’s also your personal decision. I’m not going to judge anyone for (politely) advocating for themselves at the moment.
> 
> As I’ve said many times, it’s up to each individual to politely advocate for themselves. I totally respect that you don’t feel comfortable doing that, but I’d also ask that you respect and not judge individuals who feel comfortable kindly and politely advocating for themselves. Like I said, I found everyone I encountered to be incredibly understanding and gracious. People shouldn’t be a jerk or mean-spirited about it, but people also shouldn’t respond with hostility. If you’re not comfortable with someone potentially making a request like that, you should either be more mindful to begin with or not come. It’s a two-way street. We’re all in this together, and if people want the parks to stay open (nothing is certain at the moment), then everyone needs to do their part (as Disney keeps saying lol).
> 
> I think everything has to be within reason. Disney has laid out the ground rules, which indicate that if your child is two or above, s/he has to wear a mask. If below that threshold, s/he doesn’t need to. I, for one, have a lot more leniency with very young kids (more so than a teenager for example) and also find them a lot easier to distance from. But as a fellow Guest, I’d also hope you still take the necessary precautions to ensure I and other Guests have an experience as safe as possible, just as I would do for you. That’s been literally at the center of all of Disney’s messaging. If your child starts to appear actually unwell, then I’d hope for his/her sake and everyone else’s that you left the park.
> 
> Also, I know there’s been some reports that enforcement has been iffy (not really my experience), but I’ve heard from most Guest-facing CMs I know that they’ve all reminded a Guest about wearing their mask properly within the last few days at least once, so no one should show up expecting they’ll be able to disregard the rules.


Ok but I would ask then what is the point. What did that advocacy get her besides a confrontation? I try to avoid pointless interactions like that.


----------



## Mom2Anna&Elsa

Farro said:


> They could get really tough if they want. If the rules are you must wear mask on transportation - If anyone is caught removing their face mask on board the bus or other transportation (unless an emergency obviously), then they won't be allowed in the parks that day. And if happens at the end of the day, not allowed in parks the next day. I sure would't be taking my mask off! (not that I would anyways)
> 
> Too strict?


We were at Saratoga Springs from 7/5-7/13.  At one point, while on the bus to Disney Springs, the bus stopped at the Congress Park section and a couple people approached it but the bus driver did not open the doors and just drove off.

My husband was surprised and turned to me and said "um, did our driver just not see them? That was weird."

I pointed out that they weren't wearing masks.  They might have had them in their hands, but they were not wearing them.  And for that, I don't blame the driver one bit for not even opening the door for them.


----------



## BrianR

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems kinda mild to be honest. I was thinking if its on a bus then just stop the bus and kick them out on the roadside.



That's harsh.  Maybe ride maskless on a lawn chair bungeed to the roof of the bus?  Nothing like an insect snack to right the ship.


----------



## Farro

BrianR said:


> That's harsh.  Maybe ride maskless on a lawn chair bungeed to the roof of the bus?  Nothing like an insect snack to right the ship.



Now that would be a "Vacation"...


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Ok but I would ask then what is the point. What did that advocacy get her besides a confrontation? I try to avoid pointless interactions like that.


In my experience, every time I asked a Guest for more space, they kindly obliged. Mind you, I didn’t go around patrolling masks or distancing, but there were a couple of instances where I was in a situation where I just needed a bit more space, so I graciously and politely asked. I think a kind response is far more likely than a hostile one, so I don’t want people on here to feel discouraged from advocating for themselves if that’s what they’re comfortable doing, I think there are still way more people who get it and are very understanding than “tough guys” who can’t take it.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

andyman8 said:


> Fair enough. But that’s also your personal decision. I’m not going to judge anyone for (politely) advocating for themselves at the moment.
> 
> As I’ve said many times, it’s up to each individual to politely advocate for themselves. I totally respect that you don’t feel comfortable doing that, but I’d also ask that you respect and not judge individuals who feel comfortable kindly and politely advocating for themselves. Like I said, I found everyone I encountered to be incredibly understanding and gracious. People shouldn’t be a jerk or mean-spirited about it, but people also shouldn’t respond with hostility. If you’re not comfortable with someone potentially making a request like that, you should either be more mindful to begin with or not come. It’s a two-way street. We’re all in this together, and if people want the parks to stay open (nothing is certain at the moment), then everyone needs to do their part (as Disney keeps saying lol).
> 
> I think everything has to be within reason. Disney has laid out the ground rules, which indicate that if your child is two or above, s/he has to wear a mask. If below that threshold, s/he doesn’t need to. I, for one, have a lot more leniency with very young kids (more so than a teenager for example) and also find them a lot easier to distance from. But as a fellow Guest, I’d also hope you still take the necessary precautions to ensure I and other Guests have an experience as safe as possible, just as I would do for you. That’s been literally at the center of all of Disney’s messaging. If your child starts to appear actually unwell, then I’d hope for his/her sake and everyone else’s that you left the park.
> 
> Also, I know there’s been some reports that enforcement has been iffy (not really my experience), but I’ve heard from most Guest-facing CMs I know that they’ve all reminded a Guest about wearing their mask properly within the last few days at least once, so no one should show up expecting they’ll be able to disregard the rules.





LSUmiss said:


> Ok but I would ask then what is the point. What did that advocacy get her besides a confrontation? I try to avoid pointless interactions like that.


For the record, I'd have no problem confronting another guest in the nicest way possible, however, this really shouldn't be that difficult or put in the hands of other guests.  IMO, each bus driver should be taking a quick 15 seconds before the bus pulls away and reminding/ensuring everybody that masks are required.  Maybe even hold up a small stuffed Mickey plush with a mask on and ensure everyone is complying before leaving the station.  The driver could even stand outside as each guest is entering and give them a gentle reminder.  If the guest chooses to disobey during the ride, then unfortunately, it would be up to other guests to say something if need be.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems kinda mild to be honest. I was thinking if its on a bus then just stop the bus and kick them out on the roadside.


Such a softy. I’d make sure to kick them out next to the nearest body of water, get the hearts racing. (Armed with a piece of paper as the exit saying “Alligators and all the other critters in this area are dangerous. Have a Magical Adventure!!”)


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283823452961615873


----------



## andyman8

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283823452961615873


Epcot seems to be doing decently well today. I really think we’ll get a better sense on how things will look for the foreseeable future as we approach the end of the month.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

andyman8 said:


> Epcot seems to be doing decently well today. I really think we’ll get a better sense on how things will look for the foreseeable future as we approach the end of the month.


End of the month due to procedural changes, capacity changes, or a little of both?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Now that would be a "Vacation"...



 ♪ ♫ ♪  Holiday rooooooaaaaaaaaad .... Holiday rooooaaaad ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## dreamit

Mit88 said:


> Not everyone has the means to either rent a car, or bring their own car, but you couldn’t pay me to take a Disney bus. I’d walk from Poly to Animal Kingdom before I’d take a bus again. And that was before the pandemic. Taking a bus took 2+ hours out of your day between waiting at your resort to catch the bus, riding the bus, and waiting after the parks close for the bus. Now it’s more of a time consuming transportation option, and theyre petri dish’s. Nope. Nope. Nope. No thanks


I was dreading the bus situation for this trip and debated renting a car. Honestly, it’s been a breeze and much more civilized than pre-COVID trips. We’ve never waited long or not been able to get on due to capacity. It’s so nice not being crammed in with other guests. Too, I’ve read there have been some stressful park opening parking situations where the way they’re slowing entry prevents you from getting into the park before or at opening.


----------



## osufeth24

I canceled a pass i had in Sept, and went to Epcot this morning before work (now I gotta pray HS doesn't sell out before I can rebook it tomorrow)

It was def strange walking around World Showcase and basically no one around me.  All the booths were basically walkup.


----------



## princesscinderella

I think bringing back the amazing attraction at HS of the bronze heads on pedestals would help thin out the crowds for rise and railway!! 

We couldn’t believe that had that listed at one point as an attraction on MDE when we were doing a ride and experience everything in one day at HS.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Sorry to be late to the party, but it seems like Studios needs to get its ish together. 

Maybe they need to lower the capacity even further. I know that's not ideal considering the lowest capacity park has the most demand. But, the problem is....when one of the headliners go down, there is NOWHERE to absorb the crowds. So, you end up with Tower of Terror at 60 minutes. 

And I cannot believe, here we are 4 months later, and there has been no progress into getting Rise of the Resistance to not break down.


----------



## disneyfan150

SoonersLUVmickey said:


> For anyone worried about people close to you without a mask on I ask, How are you going to feel about small children? If my almost 2 year old starts coughing or something are you going to look at him and me like piranhas?


Many of us are parents, teachers, church school teachers, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and so forth. Likely, most of us would understand. But we might feel uncomfortable or maybe a bit nervous. These are crazy uncertain times. While in public the other day, I had three unexplained random sneezes in a row.  I was wearing my mask and sneezed into my arm. I felt nervous about making others nervous. I didn't notice anyone giving me a nervous look, but I would have understood.


----------



## AmberMV

For those thinking about AP refunds, I am seeing on the big AP FB group someone who spent $2400 on 2 APs, used them for 7 visits and is getting $383 refund back.  I'm not sure what the calculation is for refunds, but it sounds like Disney is thinking she got most of the value out of her 7 visits.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283833938545389568


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

mmackeymouse said:


> Sorry to be late to the party, but it seems like Studios needs to get its ish together.
> 
> Maybe they need to lower the capacity even further. I know that's not ideal considering the lowest capacity park has the most demand. But, the problem is....when one of the headliners go down, there is NOWHERE to absorb the crowds. So, you end up with Tower of Terror at 60 minutes.
> 
> And I cannot believe, here we are 4 months later, and there has been no progress into getting Rise of the Resistance to not break down.


Expanding hours for DHS or just SWGE is the first step.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> For those thinking about AP refunds, I am seeing on the big AP FB group someone who spent $2400 on 2 APs, used them for 7 visits and is getting $383 refund back.  I'm not sure what the calculation is for refunds, but it sounds like Disney is thinking she got most of the value out of her 7 visits.



I saw that too. Does the math work to make it the 4 month (ish) refund not the cancel your pass refund? I don’t think cancel your pass refunds are coming in until September.

With the new info from Disney, it sounds like the cancel your pass refund is just a straight calculation using July 11 to your extended expiry date.

ETA - I forgot to add I don’t think they’re refunding based on value you got out of your pass. There will be a lot of people who used it enough where the value will have exceeded the cost.


----------



## osufeth24

mmackeymouse said:


> Sorry to be late to the party, but it seems like Studios needs to get its ish together.
> 
> Maybe they need to lower the capacity even further. I know that's not ideal considering the lowest capacity park has the most demand. But, the problem is....when one of the headliners go down, there is NOWHERE to absorb the crowds. So, you end up with Tower of Terror at 60 minutes.
> 
> *And I cannot believe, here we are 4 months later, and there has been no progress into getting Rise of the Resistance to not break down.*



Not sure why you'd think it'd improve.  They weren't able to work on it during the shutdown.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

osufeth24 said:


> I canceled a pass i had in Sept, and went to Epcot this morning before work (now I gotta pray HS doesn't sell out before I can rebook it tomorrow)
> 
> It was def strange walking around World Showcase and basically no one around me.  All the booths were basically walkup.


This is awesome to hear!  I have one day to repeat a park & I’m torn between DHS & Epcot. Normally I hop between the two....now I need to call an audible and decide if I want to keep my DHS reservation or cancel it & book at epcot. It’ll have to be decided like the day before, too.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283793607267213315


----------



## Pdollar88

Can't stop reading this thread - I appreciate the photos and videos, something of a distraction. As things start opening back up in my state (NC), including the university that I work at, I'll be curious to compare how compliance/enforcement is here on campus vs. places like WDW. Despite the hiccups and some non-compliance we've seen reported about WDW, I would be relatively pleased if we can approach WDW levels. The grocery stores here are a nightmare.

Also, I'm just wishing things improve before my hoped for January trip to WDW.


----------



## Tjddis

DGsAtBLT said:


> When you’re putting people’s health and safety at risk with violating rules, that changes the “rules” of the game and whether it’s proper to confront other guests. This is a major factor in why Disney needs to be ultra strict, if they don’t step in guests will absolutely be confronting each other. Sometimes it will be fine, other times it will escalate.
> 
> I feel like both things can be true, people should go expecting to be exposed on some level and that others will be breaking rules, but people should also not go if they do not intend on following the rules 100% of the time.


See.  Like I said, next evolution of the dreaded m debate...night line last night had a story about people flipping out when mask shamed by others...pretty scary to see how some people flip out when confronted.  Would make me think twice.  Even if it’s the right thing to do...


----------



## mcomber7

Splash, 7 Dwarfs, Big Thunder, Jungle cruise and dumbo all showing up as temporarily closed right now...is that accurate?  I wonder why there seem to be so many problems.  We are headed there At the end of the month and hoping for better luck with rides being open!


----------



## andyman8

mcomber7 said:


> Splash, 7 Dwarfs, Big Thunder, Jungle cruise and dumbo all showing up as temporarily closed right now...is that accurate?  I wonder why there seem to be so many problems.  We are headed there At the end of the month and hoping for better luck with rides being open!


Inclement weather.


----------



## Marthasor

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> For the record, I'd have no problem confronting another guest in the nicest way possible, however, this really shouldn't be that difficult or put in the hands of other guests.  IMO, each bus driver should be taking a quick 15 seconds before the bus pulls away and reminding/ensuring everybody that masks are required.  Maybe even hold up a small stuffed Mickey plush with a mask on and ensure everyone is complying before leaving the station.  The driver could even stand outside as each guest is entering and give them a gentle reminder.  If the guest chooses to disobey during the ride, then unfortunately, it would be up to other guests to say something if need be.



If the guest still chooses to disobey after being reminded several times in several different ways, I think the bus driver should call ahead and have Disney security waiting for the guests once the bus reaches its destination.  By constantly reminding guests and having no repercussions in place if guests still don't comply, all Disney is telling guests is they can get away with breaking the rules and they will turn a blind eye.  It's been like this for years.


----------



## mcomber7

andyman8 said:


> Inclement weather.


Oh!  That makes sense, thank you


----------



## hertamaniac

I guess there can be some Disney magic to be found if you're staying at the Contemporary Resort during this time period and mention a minor issue.  You can get upgraded to the Presidential Suite!  I just watched a video from someone who just had it happened.  What an amazing series of rooms and views.  Congrads!


----------



## babydoll65

As much as I would love to be down there now, I had to unfortunately cancel my trip this September Even if by some small chance Florida gets their act together, I just can't see the numbers dropping enough to lift these travel restrictions. Ended up rescheduling for next February going from Pop to the Gran Destino tower at Coronado springs☺ At least if masks are still a requirement (and I'm sure they will) the cooler weather will be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## hertamaniac

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure why you'd think it'd improve.  They weren't able to work on it during the shutdown.



I would think they could have at least done Zoom meetings to address the issues while the park was shut down.  But, if they decided not to pay the Imagineers during the shut down, then there is no incentive to troubleshoot.  Me?  I would have had my engineers/Imagineers working starting on March 16th reviewing the data with a "microscope" to diagnose the issues.  Of course, nothing can replicate true runs, but at least give yourself the best shot coming out of the gate.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283848119797637127


----------



## rteetz

RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good 
https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm



*@rteetz delete that post. It's not funny.*


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm


Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *@rteetz delete that post. It's not funny.*



I’m over here thinking about how they could implement a Carpets of Aladdin in Dinoland USA.


----------



## vinotinto

DGsAtBLT said:


> A car is going to be like an Orlando gateway drug for us.
> 
> We love our bubble, but if we wind up renting a car whenever we go back next (we haven’t for almost 20 years) that takes away one of our excuses for not checking out Universal. And not making 3000 Target runs (deprived Canadians will understand).


me whispering in your ear: "do it. do it. do it."


----------



## OhanaWoman

We really enjoyed Rivers of Light


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I’m over here thinking about how they could implement a Carpets of Aladdin in Dinoland USA.


Where do you stand on Dumbo? I’ve always been a bigger fan of the adorable elephant without the risk of getting wet from the spitting camels.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I’m over here thinking about how they could implement a Carpets of Aladdin in Dinoland USA.



*And one-up Triceratop Spin? Bold.*


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.


Yeah I’d be shocked if they left that large theater they built vacant but also they aren’t spending money at this point.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Where do you stand on Dumbo? I’ve always been a bigger fan of the adorable elephant without the risk of getting wet from the spitting camels.



Astro orbiter is a poor mans dumbo, and Dumbo is a poor mans Carpets of Aladdin.

CoA is the elite of the elite, and it’s really not debatable


----------



## Eeyore daily

rteetz said:


> RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm



Little surprised about RoL - I know not everyone likes bed it but I thought it fit the park very well and was enjoyable.  I get that they won't have shows like that for a while but surprised about permanently done

Maybe just will retool it and do something similar but different eventually - like a version 3.0 of the show


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *And one-up Triceratop Spin? Bold.*



Dueling Carpets. Retheme Triceratop Spin to CoA. Turn Dinosaur into a ride through of just video screens showing people riding Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> I’m over here thinking about how they could implement a Carpets of Aladdin in Dinoland USA.


 Triceratop spin is the COA of AK!

Late to the convo per usual, damn.


----------



## JacknSally

*SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED *

*I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL  

Don't tell @Farro *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.


Save money


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.



More characters and bands on boats please.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL
> 
> Don't tell @Farro *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733


In a dozen visits we were never able to ride Primeval Whirl. RIP.


----------



## Eeyore daily

JacknSally said:


> *SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL
> 
> Don't tell @Farro *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733


I legitimately might cry because I've only ridden Primeval whirl once and I loved it. I've been so looking forward to riding it again....


----------



## csmith1004

My DS loved Primeval Whirl but in all honesty I am still wishing the entire Dinoland area would be converted to Indiana Jones. I believe Dinosaur is the same ride building as the DL Indy ride, the Dino dig site could be re-themed as an artifact dig site and the rest needs the Indy roller coaster!!


----------



## Mit88

They can’t hide Primevil Whirl the way they could with Stitch. I expect big changes finally coming to Dinoland. It’s withstood rumors of destruction for many years, but I think its finally looking like those changes are coming


----------



## vinotinto

AmberMV said:


> For those thinking about AP refunds, I am seeing on the big AP FB group someone who spent $2400 on 2 APs, used them for 7 visits and is getting $383 refund back.  I'm not sure what the calculation is for refunds, but it sounds like Disney is thinking she got most of the value out of her 7 visits.



So, 7 separate days? I guess if Disney considers each of those a $150 one-day ticket, that's where their calculation comes into play. If it was 7 consecutive days, then that's closer to $600 or $650, as the cost per day significantly drops after the first 4.


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.


Unlikely we'll see anything there until _at least_ September/October of next year.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Save money


----------



## Mit88

csmith1004 said:


> My DS loved Primeval Whirl but in all honesty I am still wishing the entire Dinoland area would be converted to Indiana Jones. I believe Dinosaur is the same ride building as the DL Indy ride, the Dino dig site could be re-themed as an artifact dig site and the rest needs the Indy roller coaster!!



I’m not sure I want Indiana Jones Adventure on this coast. That’s a big draw for me personally when I go to California and it would feel a little less special if its at WDW as well. But I’m not sure what other IP they could put there. Maybe an UP themed land? You could make a race to save Kevin attraction with Dinosaur.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> View attachment 510928


Sure,  but for now it's saving money.  How long did wonders of life stayed closed? I mean it's still closed but with a plan


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> They can’t hide Primevil Whirl the way they could with Stitch. I expect big changes finally coming to Dinoland. It’s withstood rumors of destruction for many years, but I think its finally looking like those changes are coming


Or, I wonder of they are planning on putting up some new exciting construction walls and just close dinoland entirely for a while. 

Kind like shutting down a large part of the park for cost saving considering attendance numbers for AK currently


----------



## StephenM84

That's horrible news. My daughter loves Primeval Whirl. I believe its the reason today why she loves AK so much. She would scan in for her fast pass (with my wife) and as soon as she would exit I would be her hero letting her know I already rebooked her another fast pass. I know a lot of people hated that ride but it will always hold a special place in my heart back when we started going to Disney in 2017


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Sure,  but for now it's saving money.  How long did wonders of life stayed closed? I mean it's still closed but with a plan



I think its different with indoor attractions/buildings as its not right in front of you. With Primeval Whirl, thats an eye sore if it stays there unused for years.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Sure,  but for now it's saving money.  How long did wonders of life stayed closed? I mean it's still closed but with a plan


That’s what pruning weeds means.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Sure,  but for now it's saving money.  How long did wonders of life stayed closed? I mean it's still closed but with a plan


And a significant chunk of downtown (springs) was left closed for years as well. 

Disney have definitely got form for just closing things and leaving them shut for years.


----------



## dlavender

anthony2k7 said:


> And a significant chunk of downtown (springs) was left closed for years as well.
> 
> Disney have definitely got form for just closing things and leaving them shut for years.



How long has Stitch been closed?


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> And a significant chunk of downtown (springs) was left closed for years as well.
> 
> Disney have definitely got form for just closing things and leaving them shut for years.



That's a good point.  We went there for the first year or two as the wife and I enjoyed PI and then..........<crickets>.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL
> 
> Don't tell @Farro *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733



Now I am really glad we rode it back in February


----------



## JacknSally

*Anyone looking for streams today, Cory Meets World will go live from DHS at 5pm ET.*


----------



## cakebaker

I’m afraid to ask what’s next. I hate PW, but I messed up badly on our last trip thinking it would be open during evening hours at the AK and convinced my grandson to wait to ride it. I’ve been promising  “next time” ever since.  

It’s causing flashbacks to decades ago when I promised my kids we’d go to River Country on our next trip and they shut it down before we went back. :/


----------



## Mit88

cakebaker said:


> I’m afraid to ask what’s next. I hate PW, but I messed up badly on our last trip thinking it would be open during evening hours at the AK and convinced my grandson to wait to ride it. I’ve been promising  “next time” ever since.
> 
> It’s causing flashbacks to decades ago when I promised my kids we’d go to River Country on our next trip and they shut it down before we went back. :/



I went to River Country many times as a kid, I’m still not over it being closed


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> That's a good point.  We went there for the first year or two as the wife and I enjoyed PI and then..........<crickets>.


Our first ever visit together was our honeymoon in mid September 2008. I had no idea PI was closing days later. I'm so pleased we got to experience Adventurers Club. I was even one of the lucky few to be handed one of the letters. Still feel its a shame it closed even now after all these years.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> *SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL
> 
> Don't tell @Farro *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733



WHY DID WE HAVE TO KILL RIVERS OF LIGHT!?!?!

I need to stop liking shows and parades. Every time I really like something it dies. The ones I don't like as much seem to stick around eternally. I really loved the Jungle Book Alive with Magic thing that they did too, and don't even get me started on what happened to SpectroMagic.


----------



## Hummingbird

Because I just can’t stay away, when I got off early I decided to come to Magic Kingdom for a few hours. Smh. The castle is beautiful and of course I cried.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Mit88 said:


> I’m over here thinking about how they could implement a Carpets of Aladdin in Dinoland USA.


Now if only the triceratops would spit.


----------



## anthony2k7

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WHY DID WE HAVE TO KILL RIVERS OF LIGHT!?!?!
> 
> I need to stop liking shows and parades. Every time I really like something it dies. The ones I don't like as much seem to stick around eternally.


I don't get it. Surely RoL is quite cheap to run compared to most other shows? No fireworks and not that many CMs either.

I guess they just aren't planning on having AK open late for a long time to come.


----------



## anthony2k7

I wonder if this is all the cuts for now? Or if we're in for a steady stream of announcements over the coming days/weeks?

Iv been expecting cuts, but RoL was definitely a surprise to be gone for good.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

anthony2k7 said:


> I don't get it. Surely RoL is quite cheap to run compared to most other shows? No fireworks and not that many CMs either.
> 
> I guess they just aren't planning on having AK open late for a long time to come.



I mean I get the realistic "why" with finances, demand, limited hours, etc.

but still... WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

mood at this news:


----------



## JacknSally

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I mean I get the realistic "why" with finances, demand, limited hours, etc.
> 
> but still... WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> mood at this news:



*"But Mickey, I LOVE IT"*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TBH I had no idea Stitch wasn’t already permanently closed. Didn’t realize it was still stuck in seasonal or whatever they were calling it.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Eeyore daily said:


> I legitimately might cry because I've only ridden Primeval whirl once and I loved it. I've been so looking forward to riding it again....


I rode it a bunch of times, and I don't get the negative guest feedback at all.  It seemed popular enough every time that I rode it.


----------



## Mit88

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Now if only the triceratops would spit.



If only a triceratop could also transform itself into a carpet.


----------



## Racheldb

Sara W said:


> For those of you who have been to the parks this week- if one was deciding between AK or MK for early next week, which felt better in terms of crowds, safety, experience, etc? Does the Food and Wine Festival get crowded later in the day, or do the crowds stay generally low all day? TIA!


We don't go to MK until Saturday, but we went to AK yesterday and it was great!  The park had very low crowds.  CMs were cleaning everywhere even in places you wouldn't necessarily expect.  Since crowds were low, we felt pretty safe in regards to social distancing.  Mask compliance was very good as well.  Throughout our entire day, I saw only 1 adult not wearing a mask (hoping a CM encountered him) and there were 2 kids who were older than 2 not wearing masks....maybe one was 4, the other 7.  Attractions waits were crazy!  We walked on FOP 3 times, Navi River 3 times, Everest 3 times....actually all of the rides were walk on.  Only had to wait for FOP once and it was less than 5 minutes.  It was unbelievable!


----------



## dlavender

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> WHY DID WE HAVE TO KILL RIVERS OF LIGHT!?!?!
> 
> I need to stop liking shows and parades. Every time I really like something it dies. The ones I don't like as much seem to stick around eternally. I really loved the Jungle Book Alive with Magic thing that they did too, and don't even get me started on what happened to *SpectroMagic.*



Why'd you have to bring that up? 

I'll never be over that........


----------



## afnaechiquita

having had the lovely experience of getting stuck on primeval whirl and having to walk off, all i can say is  that style of ride scares me far more than giant coasters.


----------



## Mit88

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I rode it a bunch of times, and I don't get the negative guest feedback at all.  It seemed popular enough every time that I rode it.



It’s a spinning wild mouse. While its an off the rack attraction, it is what it is. Doesn’t pretend to be a ride that its not. Why people would ever get off that ride disappointed is beyond me. You can literally stand in Dinoland and see what the ride is.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> I wonder if this is all the cuts for now? Or if we're in for a steady stream of announcements over the coming days/weeks?
> 
> Iv been expecting cuts, but RoL was definitely a surprise to be gone for good.


I think absolutely we will see more cuts coming.  They aren't able to keep up the costs so instead of opening them to minimal crowds and having to maintain them they are just outright announcing permanent closures.  Things we will need to watch for in coming announcements will be indoor shows announcing permanent closures and possibly even People Mover?  It moves above people's heads and through buildings and I'm not sure they will open that one, at least for a while-if at all.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Mit88 said:


> If only a triceratop could also transform itself into a carpet.


Or....the triceratops has a basket attached and guests pay $5 to toss basketballs at the spinning dinosaur....that would be the true spirit of Dinoland.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> possibly even People Mover?



*Stop that. Stop it. No.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I think absolutely we will see more cuts coming.  They aren't able to keep up the costs so instead of opening them to minimal crowds and having to maintain them they are just outright announcing permanent closures.  Things we will need to watch for in coming announcements will be indoor shows announcing permanent closures and possibly even People Mover?  It moves above people's heads and through buildings and I'm not sure they will open that one, at least for a while-if at all.



Don’t you put that evil into the universe.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

dlavender said:


> Why'd you have to bring that up?
> 
> I'll never be over that........


Not sure if you have ever noticed the caption under my username buttttttt.....

I am *definitely* not over it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> I think absolutely we will see more cuts coming.  They aren't able to keep up the costs so instead of opening them to minimal crowds and having to maintain them they are just outright announcing permanent closures.  Things we will need to watch for in coming announcements will be indoor shows announcing permanent closures and *possibly even People Mover*?  It moves above people's heads and through buildings and I'm not sure they will open that one, at least for a while-if at all.



*TAKE THOSE DIRTY WORDS BACK RIGHT NOW*


----------



## Mit88

Fun Fact: Ive never been on the peoplemover


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Stop that. Stop it. No.*


It would be a monumental day of sadness but can you honestly say you can see a way they could open it right now?  Reports of guests left and right seen without masks on rides, and with a ride that goes all over TL *and* over people's heads I do not a see a viable way to open it.


----------



## osufeth24

If they get rid of  people mover we're storming the castle Gaston style!


----------



## dlavender

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if you have ever noticed the caption under my username buttttttt.....
> 
> I am *definitely* not over it.



I did not.

And I salute you.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> I think absolutely we will see more cuts coming.  They aren't able to keep up the costs so instead of opening them to minimal crowds and having to maintain them they are just outright announcing permanent closures.  Things we will need to watch for in coming announcements will be indoor shows announcing permanent closures and possibly even People Mover?  It moves above people's heads and through buildings and I'm not sure they will open that one, at least for a while-if at all.



And if, or when, things materialize to a more normal will we see only the highest profit margin "models" take center stage?  I'll bet we do.


----------



## SierraT

If they are going after boring rides, I really hope they don’t close Living with the Land.  I know people poke fun at it but it’s seriously one of my favorites in Epcot.


----------



## fla4fun

I liked RoL until they took out the performers.  Then it became kind of meh to me.  The other two never interested me but I feel for people  losing an attraction they love.

In other news, I did not have to go to the cooling tent at Epcot today.  The only differences between today and yesterday are that it was cloudy while riding the Skyliner today and I forgot I had unloaded the car before coming over yesterday, which is always a hot job. I took my temperature in the room but it was before bringing all the stuff in. I do recommend bringing a thermometer with you to check your temperature in the room.  I have a very accurate oral thermometer I brought.

So far not too many noses, just one yesterday and one today.


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *SCOTT SAYS CONFIRMED
> 
> I DIDN'T EVEN GET TO SAY GOODBYE TO PRIMEVAL WHIRL
> 
> Don't tell @Farro *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283853156338761733


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Fun Fact: Ive never been on the peoplemover



Sheldon Cooper....nice to meet you!


----------



## SierraT

Mit88 said:


> Fun Fact: Ive never been on the peoplemover



Our next trip we were going to hit all the things we’ve never been on.  I’ve been going to Disney since the late 70’s as a little one (yes, I’m old), and have never been on Astro Orbiter.


----------



## rteetz

Just a note: not a place to discuss which rides you have not been on or to speculate what else may be leaving.


----------



## MegaraWink

csmith1004 said:


> My DS loved Primeval Whirl but in all honesty I am still wishing the entire Dinoland area would be converted to Indiana Jones. I believe Dinosaur is the same ride building as the DL Indy ride, the Dino dig site could be re-themed as an artifact dig site and the rest needs the Indy roller coaster!!



There are some ideas I should never be exposed to because the hope of them is too painful. But this idea is perfect.


----------



## SoonersLUVmickey

No! I love people mover I can’t even think about that happening 


AmberMV said:


> I think absolutely we will see more cuts coming.  They aren't able to keep up the costs so instead of opening them to minimal crowds and having to maintain them they are just outright announcing permanent closures.  Things we will need to watch for in coming announcements will be indoor shows announcing permanent closures and possibly even People Mover?  It moves above people's heads and through buildings and I'm not sure they will open that one, at least for a while-if at all.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


>


Just dont mention the coffee machines to her and I think everything will be OK....


----------



## SierraT

rteetz said:


> Just a note: not a place to discuss which rides you have not been on or to speculate what else may be leaving.


Can we discuss Covid numbers or masks?  

I’m KIDDING.


----------



## AmberMV

SierraT said:


> If they are going after boring rides, I really hope they don’t close Living with the Land.  I know people poke fun at it but it’s seriously one of my favorites in Epcot.


It's a nice relaxing ride, but it's unfortunately got it's issues similar to people mover.  It goes through areas where actual food for the restaurants is used, how could they make that a viable ride to maintain?  I have a feeling many disappointing cuts are coming


----------



## mmackeymouse

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure why you'd think it'd improve.  They weren't able to work on it during the shutdown.



I think I read, I'm not sure where....maybe here, maybe somewhere else....and yes, I know you can't believe everything you read, but that because ROTR is such a computer-forward attraction, that much of the "repair" work would be able to be done remotely, and was more IT related than physical issues. So, much like guest services people who were working from home, that ROTR was expected to be "worked on" from home as well. 

Now, that may or may not have been true. BUT, we do know, at the very least, that they have had since the beginning of June to work on it in person. In my personal opinion, if a ride is so jacked up that it cannot be fixed in 6 weeks.....something ain't right.


----------



## hertamaniac

fla4fun said:


> I liked RoL until they took out the performers.  Then it became kind of meh to me.



Me too.  The interaction felt a little like, well, The Lion King, on Broadway.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *"But Mickey, I LOVE IT"*



No ... have you lost your ability to read financial statements completely?!?!?!?  They are shareholders, you are a park guest!!!  So help me I am going to get through to you!!!!


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> It would be a monumental day of sadness but can you honestly say you can see a way they could open it right now?  Reports of guests left and right seen without masks on rides, and with a ride that goes all over TL *and* over people's heads I do not a see a viable way to open it.



*Hm. I think I'm confused by the "over people's heads" concern. Are you saying the "over people's heads" part is a problem because CMs won't be able to enforce mask-wearing? The CMs are able to monitor the whole ride, so I don't think it would be any more of an issue on People Mover than on any other ride. Or is the "over people's heads" part a concern because of like... I don't know, People Mover riders potentially spitting on guests below them, or something? I guess I'm not seeing why the "over people's heads" part is of particular concern. I apologize!

Honestly, it has a lot of open-air sections and is easy to physically distance parties on, while providing people a chance to sit and even pass through A/C for several moments, so I would think that would be one they want open during these times. It's slow moving so no real risk of someone "losing" their mask, like they potentially could on something like RnRC or EE. When it works correctly, it's a decent people-eater, too. They can turn off the escalators and put down distance markers in the queue, though that could get long. I've seen it stretch back to Space Mountain at times. That could be an issue.*


----------



## Farro

I can't see People Mover or Living With The Land causing any more issues than any other "dark" ride at WDW.

The food source wouldn't even be an issue. If they are using the food in restaurants, it's being washed first and then most likely cooked.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Guys,  I don't think that covid is related to peoplemover. Remember that two cars collided before shutdown? In all the livestreams that I've watched there are cast members on the attraction, and expect it to open. I would be surprised..


----------



## MickeyWaffles

JacknSally said:


> *Hm. I think I'm confused by the "over people's heads" concern. Are you saying the "over people's heads" part is a problem because CMs won't be able to enforce mask-wearing? The CMs are able to monitor the whole ride, so I don't think it would be any more of an issue on People Mover than on any other ride. Or is the "over people's heads" part a concern because of like... I don't know, People Mover riders potentially spitting on guests below them, or something? I guess I'm not seeing why the "over people's heads" part is of particular concern. I apologize!
> 
> Honestly, it has a lot of open-air sections and is easy to physically distance parties on, while providing people a chance to sit and even pass through A/C for several moments, so I would think that would be one they want open during these times. It's slow moving so no real risk of someone "losing" their mask, like they potentially could on something like RnRC or EE. When it works correctly, it's a decent people-eater, too. They can turn off the escalators and put down distance markers in the queue, though that could get long. I've seen it stretch back to Space Mountain at times. That could be an issue.*



I’m wondering if they are concerned with the times where you pass each other. They know people are taking their masks off on other rides since everything is video monitored. How many times do you pass by another train on Peoplemover? A couple times per trip? They go pretty close to each other.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Hm. I think I'm confused by the "over people's heads" concern. Are you saying the "over people's heads" part is a problem because CMs won't be able to enforce mask-wearing? The CMs are able to monitor the whole ride, so I don't think it would be any more of an issue on People Mover than on any other ride. Or is the "over people's heads" part a concern because of like... I don't know, People Mover riders potentially spitting on guests below them, or something? I guess I'm not seeing why the "over people's heads" part is of particular concern. I apologize!
> 
> Honestly, it has a lot of open-air sections and is easy to physically distance parties on, while providing people a chance to sit and even pass through A/C for several moments, so I would think that would be one they want open during these times. It's slow moving so no real risk of someone "losing" their mask, like they potentially could on something like RnRC or EE. When it works correctly, it's a decent people-eater, too. They can turn off the escalators and put down distance markers in the queue, though that could get long. I've seen it stretch back to Space Mountain at times. That could be an issue.*


What I'm getting at is that we've seen multiple reports of people removing masks while on rides.  For the majority of rides, this isn't as big of an issue because the attractions are in their own buildings separate from the rest of the guests not on the ride.  With PM, in travels between buildings, with people walking underneath them, through the gift shop, etc.  And while, yes, CM could stop the ride and announce over the speaker that people need to put their masks back on, in terms of efficiency that just isn't viable.  The ride would be stopped way too often to even bother opening the ride.  I don't think guests would go so far as to "spit" on people below, but given how distance tests about breathing/speaking/coughing/sneezing travel, to have that above people if it happens sounds like a problem Disney doesn't want.


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Guys,  I don't think that covid is related to peoplemover. Remember that two cars collided before shutdown? In all the livestreams that I've watched there are cast members on the attraction, and expect it to open. I would be surprised..



*Did you change your avatar? It's cute!!*

*I don't think it currently being closed is related to the new procedures, either. They've been testing it since previews. It's, unfortunately, had problems for a while. Even before the closure there were days where it wouldn't run or had to close early due to technical issues.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TBH I think if they wouldn’t be running Peoplemover for virus reasons they shouldn’t be able to justify running anything, or even opening. Similar concerns apply to a lot of attractions, if not worse (like someone removing their mask on a slow moving indoor onmimover).


----------



## Katrina Y

TheMaxRebo said:


> Feels like DHS still has the same issue as in the past - you need to get there for rope drop to get the best chance at a boarding group ... but if you don't care about that and show up a bit later you can find it not as crazy


I was able to get a boarding group at the 1:00 slot. I was on my phone and noticed the time was 12:59, so at 1:00, I hit join and got right in.


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> What I'm getting at is that we've seen multiple reports of people removing masks while on rides.  For the majority of rides, this isn't as big of an issue because the attractions are in their own buildings separate from the rest of the guests not on the ride.  With PM, in travels between buildings, with people walking underneath them, through the gift shop, etc.  And while, yes, CM could stop the ride and announce over the speaker that people need to put their masks back on, in terms of efficiency that just isn't viable.  The ride would be stopped way too often to even bother opening the ride.  I don't think guests would go so far as to "spit" on people below, but given how distance tests about breathing/speaking/coughing/sneezing travel, to have that above people if it happens sounds like a problem Disney doesn't want.



That could go for a few rides though - Dumbo, they'd have to stop ride completely, you are outdoors and people can sneeze on there too.  They would have to close down Dumbo.

Or dare I say - the Magic Carpet ride!!!

This is where the signs and the warnings come in, you are taking your own risks with Covid. Disney can do a lot, but they can't do everything.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> What I'm getting at is that we've seen multiple reports of people removing masks while on rides.  For the majority of rides, this isn't as big of an issue because the attractions are in their own buildings separate from the rest of the guests not on the ride.  With PM, in travels between buildings, with people walking underneath them, through the gift shop, etc.  And while, yes, CM could stop the ride and announce over the speaker that people need to put their masks back on, in terms of efficiency that just isn't viable.  The ride would be stopped way too often to even bother opening the ride.  I don't think guests would go so far as to "spit" on people below, but given how distance tests about breathing/speaking/coughing/sneezing travel, to have that above people if it happens sounds like a problem Disney doesn't want.



*Ah, ok. Thank you for explaining! I see what you're saying.

I think they could make announcements without having to stop the ride, so that might be a plus, actually, to drill into those people that the CMs are always watching and that they are enforcing the mask rules.*

*Personally, I'd be less concerned about someone on People Mover having their mask off during the ride and that "contaminated" air eventually circulating to me down on the ground than I would be about someone two ride vehicles ahead of me on Buzz taking their mask off and then I ride through that same air that doesn't circulate the same way or as quickly as the air outside does. 

I don't know that the People Mover's placement necessarily poses any more or less of a risk than, say, the Speedway, or the Teacups - and with the CM at load being able to monitor the whole ride, they'd actually be more likely to catch and address the issue than a CM at the Speedway or the Teacups. I certainly don't know that it's any more or less risky than indoor attractions, especially slow, dark attractions.

I am not a medical professional or CM, though, so I may very well be wrong!*


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> TBH I think if they wouldn’t be running Peoplemover for virus reasons they shouldn’t be able to justify running anything, or even opening. Similar concerns apply to a lot of attractions, if not worse (like someone removing their mask on a slow moving indoor onmimover).


The few that come to mind would be Pirates, Small World, Haunted Mansion, Mermaid, Nemo, Frozen, etc and none of these go above other people's heads. PM is in a league of it's own. It's also VERY old, and while we all love the nostalgia that doesn't mean that Disney wants to invest in Plexiglass to make it usable.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> The few that come to mind would be Pirates, Small World, Haunted Mansion, Mermaid, Nemo, Frozen, etc and none of these go above other people's heads. PM is in a league of it's own. It's also VERY old, and while we all love the nostalgia that doesn't mean that Disney wants to invest in Plexiglass to make it usable.



I just think if they’ve got problem enforcing mask usage on attractions to the point that they need to keep one closed, they’ve got bigger problems on their hands.


----------



## AmberMV

Having said all my speculation about PM, I could be WAY OFF and it might open tomorrow!  rteetz said we shouldn't speculate on which rides may end up closing so I've given my thoughts and cross my fingers that our other favorites don't go the way of Stitch/PW/RoL


----------



## JacknSally

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’m wondering if they are concerned with the times where you pass each other. They know people are taking their masks off on other rides since everything is video monitored. How many times do you pass by another train on Peoplemover? A couple times per trip? They go pretty close to each other.



*Hm. I see what you mean, and that's valid, though I think those two instances move pretty quickly, and since it's not practical to put plexiglass or anything there (I'm assuming it's not practical) then Disney's CYA policies would just apply. People should be wearing masks, in which case those two passes would be less of a concern since everyone is moving, masked, and outdoors. It would really be no different than walking past people on the ground or in queues. Plus, if the People Mover cars aren't full, you might only be passing a couple of people at a time.   *


----------



## JacknSally

*Cory Meets World is streaming now from DHS on YouTube and his boarding group for RotR was just called, if anyone wants to see that attraction.*


----------



## Mit88

All I’m going to say is if they closed Peoplemover, they’d see a backlash that would make the Splash Mountain closure look dull. I’ve never ridden the ride and I know how much of a cult following that attraction has.

People are still livid at the one in DL closing. You remove it from WDW giving NO ONE an opportunity to ever ride it again...good luck, Disney.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283872368679620610


----------



## Pdollar88

I fear a lot more for remaining entertainment actors and show attractions. And see how those delayed openings or cuts could be COVID related.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> All I’m going to say is if they closed Peoplemover, they’d see a backlash that would make the Splash Mountain closure look dull. I’ve never ridden the ride and I know how much of a cult following that attraction has.
> 
> People are still livid at the one in DL closing. You remove it from WDW giving NO ONE an opportunity to ever ride it again...good luck, Disney.



*But then there would be a rush on the People Mover merch!!  *


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *But then there would be a rush on the People Mover merch!!  *



What peoplemover merch? Lol. Etsy?


----------



## Jrb1979

Eeyore daily said:


> I legitimately might cry because I've only ridden Primeval whirl once and I loved it. I've been so looking forward to riding it again....


You can always go down the road to FunSpot Kissimmee they have it


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> What peoplemover merch? Lol. Etsy?



*Lol, no! I mean, probably a rush there, too. Disney has some official People Mover merch, though. Themed tees and I think a themed baseball cap?*


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283813612306534401

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283835877618327555*


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> What peoplemover merch? Lol. Etsy?


I have the hat,  had to buy it as soon as it came out,  there's also at shirt but that's about it


----------



## Farro

Eeyore daily said:


> I legitimately might cry because I've only ridden Primeval whirl once and I loved it. I've been so looking forward to riding it again....



I know we can't discuss, but I teared up a touch when I read the news.

It was one of my favorite rides that gave me one of my favorite memories. ❤


----------



## Carlob

Primeval whirl can be sold to another regional amusement park which would give them some money. That ride is portable ride that can easily be moved.


----------



## Mit88

Carlob said:


> Primeval whirl can be sold to another regional amusement park which would give them some money. That ride is portable ride that can easily be moved.



Six Flags will be all over it. Slap it with a light DC character paint job and hype it up as a huge new attraction


----------



## anthony2k7

Pdollar88 said:


> I fear a lot more for remaining entertainment actors and show attractions. And see how those delayed openings or cuts could be COVID related.


I really wouldn't be surprised to see an entire park closed for a while. They surely cannot afford to have that many CMs stood around  running attractions that are all walk on, and empty stores.

I guess its likely to be AK if they did.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

mcomber7 said:


> Splash, 7 Dwarfs, Big Thunder, Jungle cruise and dumbo all showing up as temporarily closed right now...is that accurate? I wonder why there seem to be so many problems. We are headed there At the end of the month and hoping for better luck with rides being open!



Any time I see that it is the outdoor rides, I would think it is bad weather.  I also check the other parks for Test Track, Everest, SDD etc.


----------



## Mit88

dancergirlsmom said:


> Any time I see that it is the outdoor rides, I would think it is bad weather.  I also check the other parks for Test Track, Everest, SDD etc.



The parks have been closed for 4 months and thats all it took for people to forget Florida weather patterns and how it affects daily ride operations


----------



## firefly_ris

SierraT said:


> If they are going after boring rides, I really hope they don’t close Living with the Land.  I know people poke fun at it but it’s seriously one of my favorites in Epcot.



Living with the Land (and the balloons in the Land pavilion) are my earliest WDW memories.


----------



## AmberMV

CDC just announced No Sail Order extending into October


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> CDC just announced No Sail Order extending into October



Man, Covid just go away!!! Gargh!


----------



## Leigh L

Mit88 said:


> Six Flags will be all over it. Slap it with a light DC character paint job and hype it up as a huge new attraction


The Ragin' Cajun ride in the Six Flags closest to me (located in Maryland) has a very similar feel to it, if not the same ride.  (I've only ridden PW once so not sure).
https://www.sixflags.com/america/attractions/ragin-cajun
I'm not surprised to hear PW and Stitch are permanently gone. Wish I'd had a chance to see ROL though, didn't expect that.  We never seem to be in AK at night for some reason.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283872368679620610


Still wouldn't ride that again even as walk on.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> CDC just announced No Sail Order extending into October



March 2021 sailing now under scrutiny.  Ughh....


----------



## The Pho

Leigh L said:


> The Ragin' Cajun ride in the Six Flags closest to me (located in Maryland) has a very similar feel to it, if not the same ride.  (I've only ridden PW once so not sure).
> https://www.sixflags.com/america/attractions/ragin-cajun
> I'm not surprised to hear PW and Stitch are permanently gone. Wish I'd had a chance to see ROL though, didn't expect that.  We never seem to be in AK at night for some reason.


682 of these have been built, with some differences.  Most amusement parks have one.  It feels similar because it is.   There’s another one only 5 miles from Animal Kingdom at Fun Spot Kissimmee and one still operating at California Adventure (that one isn’t a spinning one though).


----------



## Pages26

anthony2k7 said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised to see an entire park closed for a while. They surely cannot afford to have that many CMs stood around  running attractions that are all walk on, and empty stores.
> 
> I guess its likely to be AK if they did.



I said this a few days back that after the 1st couple of days there is not enough local customers to keep all 4 WDW parks open. No foreign customers to 2021 and the number of visitors from out of state will be well down due to either travel restrictions or people just scared to travel to florida. 

Sea world and Busch gardens only open 5 days a week. I fully expect Disney to the same within a couple of weeks. Hollywood studios probably stay 7 days a week and the others probably be open 4-5 days each.


----------



## sara_s

skeeter31 said:


> Interesting. Wonder what they’re thinking of putting in the RoL area. I know most likely nothing for a while, but wonder what the grand plan could be.


We sit in the theater all the time to have a drink. Would be a nice open mask-free zone, if it's not one already.


----------



## Mit88

Pages26 said:


> I said this a few days back that after the 1st couple of days there is not enough local customers to keep all 4 WDW parks open. No foreign customers to 2021 and the number of visitors from out of state will be well down due to either travel restrictions or people just scared to travel to florida.
> 
> Sea world and Busch gardens only open 5 days a week. I fully expect Disney to the same within a couple of weeks. Hollywood studios probably stay 7 days a week and the others probably be open 4-5 days each.



Only issue with changing it would be that people already made Park reservations, and have made vacations specifically based on them being open certain days. Yes, availability and hours are always subject to change, but if they were closed mon-wed and people wanted to take a weekday (mon-fri) trip down, made reservations for parks for all 5 days, then you’re going to find yourself in quite the predicament. Something like that where theyre only open 5 days a week wouldn’t surprise me, but I still find it highly unlikely


----------



## Farro

Pages26 said:


> I said this a few days back that after the 1st couple of days there is not enough local customers to keep all 4 WDW parks open. No foreign customers to 2021 and the number of visitors from out of state will be well down due to either travel restrictions or people just scared to travel to florida.
> 
> Sea world and Busch gardens only open 5 days a week. I fully expect Disney to the same within a couple of weeks. Hollywood studios probably stay 7 days a week and the others probably be open 4-5 days each.



This....would not be okay for me.


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> I have the hat,  had to buy it as soon as it came out,  there's also at shirt but that's about it


I have a Peoplemover shirt from several years back with Paging Tom Morrow on it.  I always get a lot of compliments on it.

So I just got back to Pop via Skyliner.  I thought I had read that they were only cleaning them at the end of the day, but someone got in the one in front of mine with cleaning supplies and was scrubbing it top to bottom.  They were still cleaning when we got to the Pop station, and stayed on for the return to CBR.  So they are cleaning at least some of them periodically throughout the day.  I think it had to be a virus cleaning vs a protein spill or other typical mess, because of the way he was wiping down the ceiling and everything.  We were both in clear gondolas so it was easy to watch.


----------



## Eric Smith

dancergirlsmom said:


> Any time I see that it is the outdoor rides, I would think it is bad weather.  I also check the other parks for Test Track, Everest, SDD etc.


especially if it’s during the afternoon in the summer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think they’d merge all buckets and throw out more incentives to visit before they’d start closing parks or closing certain days of the week.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Universal is open 7 days a week.  Disney will remain 7 days a week.


----------



## osufeth24

Only reason there aren't more local support is because how much they're restricting them with the 3 days at a time.  They'll raise that first


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Only reason there aren't more local support is because how much they're restricting them with the 3 days at a time.  They'll raise that first



And there are many people still in the “wait and see” how well the opening goes category. I think as weeks go on you’ll see more and more people get comfortable with going to the parks if things on Disneys end continue to progress in terms of safety.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Pages26 said:


> I said this a few days back that after the 1st couple of days there is not enough local customers to keep all 4 WDW parks open. No foreign customers to 2021 and the number of visitors from out of state will be well down due to either travel restrictions or people just scared to travel to florida.
> 
> Sea world and Busch gardens only open 5 days a week. I fully expect Disney to the same within a couple of weeks. Hollywood studios probably stay 7 days a week and the others probably be open 4-5 days each.



But.....that was the tradeoff wasn't it? I mean...unofficially, but still....that's the tradeoff. 

People are paying or have paid full price for tickets. They aren't getting parades or fireworks or character greetings. They aren't getting many of the shows. They have to wear masks all the time. There are certain inconveniences that come from going to Disney right now. The tradeoff is that they get a "better" experience with the attractions that ARE open. They get a "better" experience with an emptier park. 

Here's also the thing. Capacity is capacity. So, unless you are suggesting they increase capacity 5 days a week, to make up for the lost capacity the other 2 days.....which if that's what you are suggesting, that is insane. There is a reason they have capacity limits. 15K people in the gate 7 days a week is better than 20K 5 days a week, even if it means each day is less profitable. Even if it comes out to roughly the same attendance.


----------



## fla4fun

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283813612306534401
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283835877618327555*


You know, I was at Epcot today also, and those photos aren’t really indicative of the crowds I experienced. It wasn’t super busy, but there were enough people there that maintaining the six feet of separation was a challenge.  Mousegear was a zoo, even with capacity limits. It was something I had to focus on all the time, not just every now and then.  It was the same yesterday, but I put that down to it being the first day.  I am not saying it was packed by any means, but the only time I have seen it that empty was during the rainstorm yesterday afternoon.  I am heading to MK tomorrow and I hope I don’t have to concentrate so hard on social distancing since it has been open longer.  It reminds me of the one time I had to use an ECV and had to dodge all the people who would cut in front of me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> This....would not be okay for me.



I do think if they rotate it, so there are always at least  3 parks open and then use that down day for cleaning and maintenance that could be good

I mean, Disneyland wasn't open 7 days a week when it first opened ... So clearly it is what Walt would do


----------



## TwoMisfits

Pages26 said:


> I said this a few days back that after the 1st couple of days there is not enough local customers to keep all 4 WDW parks open. No foreign customers to 2021 and the number of visitors from out of state will be well down due to either travel restrictions or people just scared to travel to florida.
> 
> Sea world and Busch gardens only open 5 days a week. I fully expect Disney to the same within a couple of weeks. Hollywood studios probably stay 7 days a week and the others probably be open 4-5 days each.



I agree, although I figured they'd do all the parks 5-6 days and just rotate the closures M-T (so 2 parks open per day on those 4 weekdays), especially by the time Florida schools start, however they are starting...I'd expect them to keep the MK/AK and EPCOT/HS pattern...putting their bigger staff in MK/HS on their open weekdays...


----------



## SierraT

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283813612306534401
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283835877618327555*



I want to go!  Also attempting to figure out what that person in the blue shirt in Norway pavilion is doing?!


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> But.....that was the tradeoff wasn't it? I mean...unofficially, but still....that's the tradeoff.
> 
> People are paying or have paid full price for tickets. They aren't getting parades or fireworks or character greetings. They aren't getting many of the shows. They have to wear masks all the time. There are certain inconveniences that come from going to Disney right now. The tradeoff is that they get a "better" experience with the attractions that ARE open. They get a "better" experience with an emptier park.
> 
> Here's also the thing. Capacity is capacity. So, unless you are suggesting they increase capacity 5 days a week, to make up for the lost capacity the other 2 days.....which if that's what you are suggesting, that is insane. There is a reason they have capacity limits. 15K people in the gate 7 days a week is better than 20K 5 days a week, even if it means each day is less profitable. Even if it comes out to roughly the same attendance.



Unless 100K in 5 days drops a whole needed employee shift from all operations...then it might be better Math for 5 days...


----------



## vinotinto

Mit88 said:


> The parks have been closed for 4 months and thats all it took for people to forget Florida weather patterns and how it affects daily ride operations


I don't know if it's that people have forgotten or that the new park hours make it basically impossible to avoid the thunderstorm 12-4 period.


----------



## vinotinto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think if they rotate it, so there are always at least  3 parks open and then use that down day for cleaning and maintenance that could be good
> 
> I mean, Disneyland wasn't open 7 days a week when it first opened ... So clearly it is what Walt would do


Like others mentioned, I think they will give more availability and offers to APs to entice them to spend $ onsite: resorts, food, merch before closing parks. BUT, I also have to wonder how the reservations are looking for mid-September. Those weeks in the middle have always been slow.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

mcomber7 said:


> Oh!  That makes sense, thank you


the rides you listed are all ones that storms shut down.


----------



## yulilin3

Holy cow just drove past Coronado,  2 Disney security vehicles,  one OC sheriff  and one black suv parked at regular and service  entrances


----------



## fla4fun

vinotinto said:


> I don't know if it's that people have forgotten or that the new park hours make it basically impossible to avoid the thunderstorm 12-4 period.


I know that was me at Epcot yesterday.  I went in about 2pm, because I had to work a half day.  By 4:30-5:00 ish, it was a monsoon of biblical proportion.  Whatever park opens earliest will have the best shot at staying dry most hours it’s open.

I do hope that not all the work for SSE is cancelled due to the virus.  I rode today and that track is really getting rough.  They need to work on the track even if they leave the sets alone for the time being.  They also had someone wiping down ride vehicles at the exit point and were seating parties well apart.  Imagination was seating the front row of each car only, but when the cars turn sideways, it felt like the people next to you were closer than six feet (although it could be fine - it’s not like I am carrying around a tape measure).


----------



## BorderTenny

vinotinto said:


> I don't know if it's that people have forgotten or that the new park hours make it basically impossible to avoid the thunderstorm 12-4 period.


It's mostly people checking MDE from nowhere near FL commenting on the simultaneous closures. In their defense, though, there were several times people from afar forgot about the the daily thunderstorms pre-COVID.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> View attachment 510928


But that is applying how Disney operated when Parks and Resorts were operating when they were generating increasing profits every year.  Disney is not operating in that world anymore.


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> Holy cow just drove past Coronado,  2 Disney security vehicles,  one OC sheriff  and one black suv parked at regular and service  entrances


Someone burst the bubble?


----------



## yulilin3

fla4fun said:


> Someone burst the bubble?


I think it's just standard security


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think if they rotate it, so there are always at least  3 parks open and then use that down day for cleaning and maintenance that could be good
> 
> I mean, Disneyland wasn't open 7 days a week when it first opened ... So clearly it is what Walt would do


They are going to keep all parks open 7 days a week.  To encourage normies to travel to WDW Disney has to convince them that the parks are as safe and operating as normal as possible.  Shutting down a park a day doesn’t send people either of those messages.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Brianstl said:


> They are going to keep all parks open 7 days a week.  To encourage normies to travel to WDW Disney has to convince them that the parks are as safe and operating as normal as possible.  Shutting down a park a day doesn’t send people either of those messages.


I agree.  By shutting down a park the savings is in the cast pay.  The question is does the park generate enough revenue through food and souvenir sales to cover that.  If it does there’s no reason to close for a day.  Plus this would impact park cast.  As it is many areas have not called back PT cast and in some places not all FT.  I’d hate to see more cast furloughed.  Sadly this is our new normal at the moment.  Disney and most other businesses have to adapt how to stay open safely.


----------



## only hope

andyman8 said:


> As a reminder, all APholders are able to request a refund at the moment. It’s not the perfect solution, but I think it’s fair, especially with this morning’s added availability. If that’s not enough, you’re more than welcome to book a Disney Resort (there are plenty of rooms available) for additional availability. I also hope that these changes don’t result in palpable increases in park attendance, especially with what we’ve seen with DHS. As much as this sucks for AP holders (myself included), it’s better than having the parks closed, so Disney needs to be careful about the optics coming out of the parks for the next few weeks. Disney has gone out of their way to say that they’re just shifting availability between the different “buckets,” so given the limits on how many reservations APs can make, I don’t think it will have that drastic of an effect. Mind you, nobody is “blaming” AP holders. If anything, some may be concerned that Disney might get a little too eager further fill the parks.



I know I can get a refund. That's not what I want. I am a local (about an hour away) who normally goes to Disney around 20-30 days a year. It's part of my lifestyle. I know a resort is an option to make obtaining reservations easier, but again, I'm local: I don't need a resort, nor can I afford to do it very often. The annual pass is _so _expensive nearly all of my "extra" money has gone to that, and my Universal pass. I don't think the situation is fair at all. If Disney had not started the clock on AP's yet while reservations are scarce, or if they were giving us more than a measly 30 day extension to make up for the lack of access we purchased with our AP's, then it'd be fair. Or if the reservation scarcity doesn't last past the first 30 days, including HS, then it'd be fair too, but I don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## only hope

vinotinto said:


> I feel strongly that each party needs to be reminded when they board the attraction or the bus that they must keep their face covering appropriately on for the entire time. If CMs are proactively telling each party, there will be less excuse to take it off. I am going to send a message to the WDW Communications with this suggestion.



They're not doing this? Every ride I went on at Universal they told us to keep our masks on. This could've changed since I went though. I went a few days after reopening and haven't been back, due to the weather.




SaintsManiac said:


> I also hate confrontation, but it’s a public safety issue now. Another reason why I would not be using WDW transportation.





DGsAtBLT said:


> When you’re putting people’s health and safety at risk with violating rules, that changes the “rules” of the game and whether it’s proper to confront other guests. This is a major factor in why Disney needs to be ultra strict, if they don’t step in guests will absolutely be confronting each other. Sometimes it will be fine, other times it will escalate.
> 
> I feel like both things can be true, people should go expecting to be exposed on some level and that others will be breaking rules, but people should also not go if they do not intend on following the rules 100% of the time.



Yeah, I generally don't like confronting people, though I do on occasion at work (politely of course). Now? I see any customer with an unmasked nose I remind them to cover it up. Most are compliant. Nobody has the right to put other people's health and life at risk. It's always been proper to intervene when harm is being caused, and this is no different, even if the harm is not guaranteed or immediate. I can't be quite so confrontational at theme parks as I have no authority, but if someone near me in a queue isn't wearing their mask other than to get a drink real quick, I will politely ask them to put it on for my safety. If they refuse to comply I will keep a very large distance between us and alert a cm/tm at my first opportunity.


----------



## Racheldb

We have been in the theme parks 2 days in a row now.  Yesterday, AK and today we went to DHS.  Overall, we have felt pretty safe in the parks.  We have been very pleasantly surprised!  Just got back to our room after having dinner in Disney Springs this evening.  We did not feel safe there.  I was very disappointed in mask compliance and social distancing there.  There seemed to be a lack of CMs in DS monitoring any of this.  Also, the place was pretty crowded in parts.  Just my two cents but I recommend not going to DS in the evening.  We did go for lunch the other day and it felt so much better.  I guess the evening is just a different crowd, and it is less crowded earlier in the day.


----------



## vinotinto

Racheldb said:


> We have been in the theme parks 2 days in a row now.  Yesterday, AK and today we went to DHS.  Overall, we have felt pretty safe in the parks.  We have been very pleasantly surprised!  Just got back to our room after having dinner in Disney Springs this evening.  We did not feel safe there.  I was very disappointed in mask compliance and social distancing there.  There seemed to be a lack of CMs in DS monitoring any of this.  Also, the place was pretty crowded in parts.  Just my two cents but I recommend not going to DS in the evening.  We did go for lunch the other day and it felt so much better.  I guess the evening is just a different crowd, and it is less crowded earlier in the day.


Originally, I booked Raglan Road. Some reports made it sound less than safe. So, I switched it to Boathouse. Same. So now I’ve switched to Wine Bar George. Is it bad all over? At this rate we’ll be getting QS that night, LOL.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Brianstl said:


> They are going to keep all parks open 7 days a week.  To encourage normies to travel to WDW Disney has to convince them that the parks are as safe and operating as normal as possible.  Shutting down a park a day doesn’t send people either of those messages.



Never say never.


----------



## SaintsManiac

vinotinto said:


> Originally, I booked Raglan Road. Some reports made it sound less than safe. So, I switched it to Boathouse. Same. So now I’ve switched to Wine Bar George. Is it bad all over? At this rate we’ll be getting QS that night, LOL.



Shannon from WDW Prep had a lovely meal at Paddlefish this week. They felt 100% safe and said the food was excellent.


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> Originally, I booked Raglan Road. Some reports made it sound less than safe. So, I switched it to Boathouse. Same. So now I’ve switched to Wine Bar George. Is it bad all over? At this rate we’ll be getting QS that night, LOL.



I heard the Hot Dogs at Raglan Road are to die for


----------



## DMLAINI

Can anyone who has been to the parks explain how social distancing is being handled in restrooms?  I went to Costco today & there was plexiglass between sinks which I thought was a good idea.


----------



## fla4fun

Racheldb said:


> We have been in the theme parks 2 days in a row now.  Yesterday, AK and today we went to DHS.  Overall, we have felt pretty safe in the parks.  We have been very pleasantly surprised!  Just got back to our room after having dinner in Disney Springs this evening.  We did not feel safe there.  I was very disappointed in mask compliance and social distancing there.  There seemed to be a lack of CMs in DS monitoring any of this.  Also, the place was pretty crowded in parts.  Just my two cents but I recommend not going to DS in the evening.  We did go for lunch the other day and it felt so much better.  I guess the evening is just a different crowd, and it is less crowded earlier in the day.


I would guess part of it is locals going after work and part is resort guests who went to the parks closing the earliest.  I haven’t gone back to DS yet, but I just spent two days at Epcot and felt much safer than I did at the grocery store Tuesday. I know it’s not perfect, but I feel like they are really trying to make the parks and resorts a success.  DS is a different animal, since such a large part is third party and people tend to wander without a purpose there.  I also wonder if they still have a set maximum occupancy since the resorts reopened.  Before, it was limited to how many  people would fit in one parking garage.  Now they have no idea how many people will come on the buses and I can see where that could cause problems.


----------



## Racheldb

vinotinto said:


> Originally, I booked Raglan Road. Some reports made it sound less than safe. So, I switched it to Boathouse. Same. So now I’ve switched to Wine Bar George. Is it bad all over? At this rate we’ll be getting QS that night, LOL.


We actually ate at Boathouse tonight....and we had a very pleasant meal there.  We felt very safe.  But that is because we ate out on the patio.  The tables were spaced out and there were very few people eating out there.  Now, the inside of that restaurant was a different story.  From what I saw, tables were not spaced "socially distant".  They didn't seem to be seating tables every other one.  It looked like a "regular" night prior to Covid.  I was so disappointed.  So, my recommendation....request patio seating.  Also, we ate at Homecoming the other day and chose to eat on the patio....it felt safe as well.


----------



## Racheldb

fla4fun said:


> I would guess part of it is locals going after work and part is resort guests who went to the parks closing the earliest.  I haven’t gone back to DS yet, but I just spent two days at Epcot and felt much safer than I did at the grocery store Tuesday. I know it’s not perfect, but I feel like they are really trying to make the parks and resorts a success.  DS is a different animal, since such a large part is third party and people tend to wander without a purpose there.  I also wonder if they still have a set maximum occupancy since the resorts reopened.  Before, it was limited to how many  people would fit in one parking garage.  Now they have no idea how many people will come on the buses and I can see where that could cause problems.


I agree.  DS is a different animal than the parks and resorts.  We were wondering if they are even trying to monitor capacity at DS...it sure didn't feel like it tonight.  I definitely feel like safety precautions are being handled differently there


----------



## fla4fun

DMLAINI said:


> Can anyone who has been to the parks explain how social distancing is being handled in restrooms?  I went to Costco today & there was plexiglass between sinks which I thought was a good idea.


I have only been in one park restroom and I did not see anything different as far as social distancing.  However I was one of two people total in that restroom so it wasn’t an issue.  It was the restroom behind the old Innoventions that faces the Land, so a sort of medium sized one.  where they really need partitions are the big facilities near the entrance/exit of the park.  Those get really busy at closing time.  But I wasn’t in those.


----------



## Racheldb

DMLAINI said:


> Can anyone who has been to the parks explain how social distancing is being handled in restrooms?  I went to Costco today & there was plexiglass between sinks which I thought was a good idea.


From what I've seen so far at AK and DHS, there are no dividers like that.  No social distancing.  There are some signs placed throughout reminding guests to social distance and wash their hands thoroughly.  There are also social distance markers placed outside of the bathrooms in case there are lines....


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Fun Fact: Ive never been on the peoplemover


Once you try peoplemover you’ll never want ride the carpets again. It’s a sophisticated persons COA. It reminds people of a simpler time, one were you simply didn’t need to go round and round for entertainment.


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> Once you try peoplemover you’ll never want ride the carpets again. It’s a sophisticated persons COA. It reminds people of a simpler time, one were you simply didn’t need to go round and round for entertainment.



Reported for making insulting remarks.


----------



## gatechfan99

We just finished our first day and I wanted to vouch for how well Disney is doing this. Truly felt safer here all day long than anywhere else I’ve been in 4 months.

We got to Polynesian around 10:00 and got straight on the monorail with no wait. Got to MK and words can’t describe how light it is. Best description is like Early Morning Magic all day for the entire park. We road Space back to back at 2:00 with no wait.

I saw complete mask compliance everywhere I went. Not once did I feel crowded. Lines were well spaced and moved easily. I really don’t think I was within 6 feet of another guest the whole day. Constant cleaning and wiping of surfaces. The mask free zones are great and almost empty. We had Tomorrowland Terrace to ourselves for an afternoon break.

If you are at all on the fence about coming in the next few weeks, do it. You will never have crowds like this and it is so well organized and planned by Disney.

Also, forget all the clickbait stories about how mad workers are to be back. I talked to several and each one was very convincing in how excited they are to be back.

Now, time to stress for the night and get ready to try to get our VQ for RoTR tomorrow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gatechfan99 said:


> Now, time to stress for the night and get ready to try to get our VQ for RoTR tomorrow.



May the Force be with you


----------



## vinotinto

gatechfan99 said:


> We just finished our first day and I wanted to vouch for how well Disney is doing this. Truly felt safer here all day long than anywhere else I’ve been in 4 months.
> 
> We got to Polynesian around 10:00 and got straight on the monorail with no wait. Got to MK and words can’t describe how light it is. Best description is like Early Morning Magic all day for the entire park. We road Space back to back at 2:00 with no wait.
> 
> I saw complete mask compliance everywhere I went. Not once did I feel crowded. Lines were well spaced and moved easily. I really don’t think I was within 6 feet of another guest the whole day. Constant cleaning and wiping of surfaces. The mask free zones are great and almost empty. We had Tomorrowland Terrace to ourselves for an afternoon break.
> 
> If you are at all on the fence about coming in the next few weeks, do it. You will never have crowds like this and it is so well organized and planned by Disney.
> 
> Also, forget all the clickbait stories about how mad workers are to be back. I talked to several and each one was very convincing in how excited they are to be back.
> 
> Now, time to stress for the night and get ready to try to get our VQ for RoTR tomorrow.


Can’t wait to hear Part 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Mit88

gatechfan99 said:


> We just finished our first day and I wanted to vouch for how well Disney is doing this. Truly felt safer here all day long than anywhere else I’ve been in 4 months.
> 
> We got to Polynesian around 10:00 and got straight on the monorail with no wait. Got to MK and words can’t describe how light it is. Best description is like Early Morning Magic all day for the entire park. We road Space back to back at 2:00 with no wait.
> 
> I saw complete mask compliance everywhere I went. Not once did I feel crowded. Lines were well spaced and moved easily. I really don’t think I was within 6 feet of another guest the whole day. Constant cleaning and wiping of surfaces. The mask free zones are great and almost empty. We had Tomorrowland Terrace to ourselves for an afternoon break.
> 
> If you are at all on the fence about coming in the next few weeks, do it. You will never have crowds like this and it is so well organized and planned by Disney.
> 
> Also, forget all the clickbait stories about how mad workers are to be back. I talked to several and each one was very convincing in how excited they are to be back.
> 
> Now, time to stress for the night and get ready to try to get our VQ for RoTR tomorrow.



You (general) keep hearing that WDW is the safest place people have felt since everything shut down. While as an outsider, thats hard to believe, it seems like every day there’s a story about Karen’s and Chad’s getting in people’s faces, trying to incite a violent encounter over mask  mandates, and those are at essential stores. And those are just the ones that are recorded. Yes, we heard about the story on the bus yesterday, it seems to be less likely of an issue on Disney property. 

Grocery stores are essential, and people *need *to go to them, whether its you, or someone picking supplies up for you, someone has to go. These essential stores *need* to have higher compliance *because *they’re essential. Disney, while also needs to keep the compliance as close to perfect as they can, no one is being forced to go to Disney. That’s 100% a decision you (general) need to make. You have to go into Disney knowing the risk you’re about to take, and Disney has done a very good job at reminding people of that. Any site you go to while looking up any aspect of vacation planning, there’s a disclaimer warning every potential guest of the situation. There’s only so much Disney can do. They can set these protocols up, and enforce them as best they can, but at the end of the day, people do have to accept some responsibility, and have realistic expectations. Even before the pandemic, people seemed to do what they want, when they want without thinking of other people. So it was always hard to believe these same people would suddenly change from selfish to selfless.  

Unfortunately CMs can’t follow around individual guests to supply you with an impenetrable bubble from other guests. You just have to keep yourself as safe as possible, first and foremost and be mindful of the people around you and your surroundings.


----------



## yulilin3

honestly not joking when I say I feel safer at the theme parks than at Publix. Had to go grocery shopping today. 2 people no masks at all, and 2 employees with the mask under their nose, got my stuff super quick and went to check out, one of the managers was bagging and I asked if they didn't have a mandatory mask policy, he said yes, while his  And we can't afford to hire security
Needless to say I am now driving several extra miles to go shop somewhere else


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> honestly not joking when I say I feel safer at the theme parks than at Publix. Had to go grocery shopping today. 2 people no masks at all, and 2 employees with the mask under their nose, got my stuff super quick and went to check out, one of the managers was bagging and I asked if they didn't have a mandatory mask policy, he said yes, while his  And we can't afford to hire security
> Needless to say I am now driving several extra miles to go shop somewhere else


I heard that the "big 3" Walmart, Publix and Target (for FL at least) are now requiring masks.  I find it odd that you are still seeing a lot of non compliance considering the mandatory mask policy for Orange county, unless you live in Osceola or Polk.  I'm not sure how many counties in FL now have mandatory policies but I know it's quite a few-the really big ones at minimum.  I live in a county that doesn't require it and see about 60% usage, but our cases are climbing pretty quickly.  Hopefully we will see less non-compliance now, at least in those stores.


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> I heard that the "big 3" Walmart, Publix and Target (for FL at least) are now requiring masks.  I find it odd that you are still seeing a lot of non compliance considering the mandatory mask policy for Orange county, unless you live in Osceola or Polk.  I'm not sure how many counties in FL now have mandatory policies but I know it's quite a few-the really big ones at minimum.  I live in a county that doesn't require it and see about 60% usage, but our cases are climbing pretty quickly.  Hopefully we will see less non-compliance now, at least in those stores.



That's the thing with mandatory masks laws.. It means jack squat if no one is enforcing it. I still see people without masks everywhere I go and no one says a thing (live in orange county)


----------



## parasail_of_congress

yulilin3 said:


> honestly not joking when I say I feel safer at the theme parks than at Publix. Had to go grocery shopping today. 2 people no masks at all, and 2 employees with the mask under their nose, got my stuff super quick and went to check out, one of the managers was bagging and I asked if they didn't have a mandatory mask policy, he said yes, while his  And we can't afford to hire security
> Needless to say I am now driving several extra miles to go shop somewhere else



I suspect the safety comparison with Disney to other places is directly related to where you are in the US and/or world though. But just comparing the Magic Kingdom to a random grocery store, MK starts out with a lot of positives (safety compliance, mostly outside, open space), but that starts to break down when you consider the amount of time you are there at one time, the potentially exponentially higher number of people you will encounter and the places from where all of the people come.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I heard that the "big 3" Walmart, Publix and Target (for FL at least) are now requiring masks.  I find it odd that you are still seeing a lot of non compliance considering the mandatory mask policy for Orange county, unless you live in Osceola or Polk.  I'm not sure how many counties in FL now have mandatory policies but I know it's quite a few-the really big ones at minimum.  I live in a county that doesn't require it and see about 60% usage, but our cases are climbing pretty quickly.  Hopefully we will see less non-compliance now, at least in those stores.



I find it crazy that they haven’t been mandated in those places in the first place. April 18th Walmart, Target, and our local grocery store made them mandated. Until today, I thought Target and Walmart had already made it a company wide. Maybe the compliance is so high up here in NY because they nailed it in our heads that they were required so early and now that its been so long without those mandates in Florida, those people are less likely to comply


----------



## Mit88

Don’t remember if it was posted earlier today, but the turrets have started to get painted


----------



## yulilin3

parasail_of_congress said:


> I suspect the safety comparison with Disney to other places is directly related to where you are in the US and/or world though. But just comparing the Magic Kingdom to a random grocery store, MK starts out with a lot of positives (safety compliance, mostly outside, open space), but that starts to break down when you consider the amount of time you are there at one time, the potentially exponentially higher number of people you will encounter and the places from where all of the people come.


you're right, the difference is that at Publix I HAVE TO either wait for people to move away or pass them, close by, quickly. At Disney I have had enough room to walk by at a larger distance than 6 ft or simply head in a different direction. I have not made any queues that are long other than RotR, which I was the las one to enter that queue when it broke down so was able to separate myself even more. What I'm saying is I have options at DIsney, even if I spend the entire day there I only come in close proximity with people very little. At Publix it's inevitable


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Don’t remember if it was posted earlier today, but the turrets have started to get painted
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 510978


either this is an old picture or they put that fencing back up. It was there for CM preview but not for AP preview. They were working on it the day of CM preview


----------



## DGsAtBLT

To be fair, I would think that traveling to Florida to spend 8 hours a day for a week in an Orlando grocery store would be a worse idea than spending that time in Disney.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> either this is an old picture or they put that fencing back up. It was there for CM preview but not for AP preview. They were working on it the day of CM preview



Was the gray as bold as it is in this picture? It might be old. I have really looked at the turrets before now, but I kind of remember them being much lighter in tone


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> either this is an old picture or they put that fencing back up. It was there for CM preview but not for AP preview. They were working on it the day of CM preview


Yeah I was going to say I took a video walking through the Castle and coming out the back on first day of AP preview and they were already painted in my video


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Was the gray as bold as it is in this picture? It might be old. I have really looked at the turrets before now, but I kind of remember them being much lighter in tone


I honestly don't remember


----------



## AmberMV

That’s what they looked like on first AP preview day

Edit: I apologize for some of the blurriness. This is a still shot i took from my video and it's zoomed in and it was on a smart phone so


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> To be fair, I would think that traveling to Florida to spend 8 hours a day for a week in an Orlando grocery store would be a worse idea than spending that time in Disney.



What if you’re going to Orlando to compete in Supermarket Sweeps?


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> you're right, the difference is that at Publix I HAVE TO either wait for people to move away or pass them, close by, quickly. At Disney I have had enough room to walk by at a larger distance than 6 ft or simply head in a different direction. I have not made any queues that are long other than RotR, which I was the las one to enter that queue when it broke down so was able to separate myself even more. What I'm saying is I have options at DIsney, even if I spend the entire day there I only come in close proximity with people very little. At Publix it's inevitable


You’ve been at Disney multiple times now since CM preview to after official public reopening. How can you compare the crowds, mask compliance and other operational differences? I would find it very helpful for a comparison


----------



## mmackeymouse

Clockwork said:


> Once you try peoplemover you’ll never want ride the carpets again. It’s a sophisticated persons COA. It reminds people of a simpler time, one were you simply didn’t need to go round and round for entertainment.



Here's the thing. I know this was tongue in cheek and it made me chuckle. 

But, this is one of those statements that is so true and deep the more and more you think about it.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> You’ve been at Disney multiple times now since CM preview to after official public reopening. How can you compare the crowds, mask compliance and other operational differences? I would find it very helpful for a comparison


CM preview were definitely less busy, as far as mask and social distance compliance it's been about the same.  Other than opening day of DHS at SWGE, where I definitely felt uncomfortable midday because of the crowds, everything else has been well handled.
I think they need to monitor the exits to attractions that dump a lot of people at a time, like safari, everyone gets up and exits at the same time, I hung back and was the last to exit the truck and walked out slowly, but everyone else just went
Like I said the other day, people don't think about the social distance aspect so I have moved from various spots when people have come close (losing precious shade in the process) only spoke up once and the lady just shrugged. I don't let these interactions bother me but then again, I am a local who visits often and don't have to go on all rides so I can still enjoy the parks from a safe distance sitting on a bench. I admit it's different for me.
If people were just about 50% more aware of the social distance it would be amazing. I have been very impressed with little ones and masks and most of them seem unfazed by them


----------



## Mit88




----------



## teach22180

I haven't seen a list of relaxation stations in Epcot or HS. Does anyone know where they are? Thanks.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> What I'm getting at is that we've seen multiple reports of people removing masks while on rides.  For the majority of rides, this isn't as big of an issue because the attractions are in their own buildings separate from the rest of the guests not on the ride.  With PM, in travels between buildings, with people walking underneath them, through the gift shop, etc.  And while, yes, CM could stop the ride and announce over the speaker that people need to put their masks back on, in terms of efficiency that just isn't viable.  The ride would be stopped way too often to even bother opening the ride.  I don't think guests would go so far as to "spit" on people below, but given how distance tests about breathing/speaking/coughing/sneezing travel, to have that above people if it happens sounds like a problem Disney doesn't want.


But the land is already open.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> CM preview were definitely less busy, as far as mask and social distance compliance it's been about the same.  Other than opening day of DHS at SWGE, where I definitely felt uncomfortable midday because of the crowds, everything else has been well handled.
> I think they need to monitor the exits to attractions that dump a lot of people at a time, like safari, everyone gets up and exits at the same time, I hung back and was the last to exit the truck and walked out slowly, but everyone else just went
> Like I said the other day, people don't think about the social distance aspect so I have moved from various spots when people have come close (losing precious shade in the process) only spoke up once and the lady just shrugged. I don't let these interactions bother me but then again, I am a local who visits often and don't have to go on all rides so I can still enjoy the parks from a safe distance sitting on a bench. I admit it's different for me.
> If people were just about 50% more aware of the social distance it would be amazing. I have been very impressed with little ones and masks and most of them seem unfazed by them


just wondering based on park I work at, either parks or resorts are CMs allowed to fill refill cups or popcorn buckets? we are having to put in paper and hand to guests so they can pour in their cup or bucket. i have been at a drink area in my stand and that has been biggest complaint so far during passholder opening. Saturday is big opening for us


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> But the land is already open.


Living with the Land ride?


----------



## JacknSally

teach22180 said:


> I haven't seen a list of relaxation stations in Epcot or HS. Does anyone know where they are? Thanks.


*
I think the Launch Bay is a relaxation spot at DHS, and there is one at Norway in EPCOT. *


----------



## Katrina Y

teach22180 said:


> I haven't seen a list of relaxation stations in Epcot or HS. Does anyone know where they are? Thanks.


 Hollywood Studios: Launch Bay and a place in Galaxy’s Edge 
Epcot: One is By the Frozen ride, there are 2 more, but not sure exactly where


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Living with the Land ride?


Yes.


----------



## Mit88

https://auditions.universalorlando.com/auditions

External auditions for HHN have started


----------



## AmberMV

LSUmiss said:


> Yes.


Great news!


----------



## marinejjh

osufeth24 said:


> That's the thing with mandatory masks laws.. It means jack squat if no one is enforcing it. I still see people without masks everywhere I go and no one says a thing (live in orange county)


Not sure what the mask rule is in area of Florida. I'm in Indiana and our city has a mask order, which is basically a kind request. Not sure who is supposed to enforce a mask mandate besides a business. In our area it is supposed to be the health department, which is greatly understaffed. The union for the police department said they wouldn't enforce it because it's not a law just an order. They can issue a fine, even though I haven't heard of anyone getting one, since legally you dont have to ID yourself to a public health department employee. I personally wear one because it's the responsible thing to do. But I'm also on that thinks if big box stores are gonna mandate a mask then everyone needs one regardless of your reason. If people dont want to wear it, dont let them in. It's at the point of saying either wear it or stay home.


----------



## AmberMV

Is this a new update to resort guest availability? Wide open.


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Great news!


Rode it today!


----------



## wvaspartan

AmberMV said:


> Is this a new update to resort guest availability? Wide open.
> View attachment 510988



Well I know my sister gave back 4 people per day at each park she was going to be at starting tomorrow as she cancelled her trip yesterday


----------



## SaintsManiac

teach22180 said:


> I haven't seen a list of relaxation stations in Epcot or HS. Does anyone know where they are? Thanks.



I know they turned Akershus into one, but not sure about others.


----------



## AmberMV

wvaspartan said:


> Well I know my sister gave back 4 people per day at each park she was going to be at starting tomorrow as she cancelled her trip yesterday


Sorry to hear. I'm glad she was kind enough to release her reservations for others. I'm sure it wasn't easy.  I know I had a park reservation for August 10 and I released that the other day as well.  I only live 1.5 hours away but I am waiting until late August to visit.


----------



## Arguetafamily

Thought I'd share my first day back since December.

There are four of us, only adults this time. Coming from Los Angeles, CA. 
Disney bubble start point, aka DME, only two other families with us, all of us were assigned seats on the bus. 

Kidani village for our first night. Lobby was pretty busy but everyone keeping social distance and mask on properly. Sanna was booked, couldn't get a last minute reservation. Room was assigned before we got here - checked in at 8pm. 

Disney Spring bus was empty at 9:30pm. Went to Raglan, very busy. 99.9% people I saw had their mask on properly. 

Tomorrow is Epcot, and check in at BWV.


----------



## AmberMV

Arguetafamily said:


> Thought I'd share my first day back since December.
> 
> There are four of us, only adults this time. Coming from Los Angeles, CA.
> Disney bubble start point, aka DME, only two other families with us, all of us were assigned seats on the bus.
> 
> Kidani village for our first night. Lobby was pretty busy but everyone keeping social distance and mask on properly. Sanna was booked, couldn't get a last minute reservation. Room was assigned before we got here - checked in at 8pm.
> 
> Disney Spring bus was empty at 9:30pm. Went to Raglan, very busy. 99.9% people I saw had their mask on properly.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot, and check in at BWV.


Have a great time, see if you can report back on relaxation spots in Epcot while you're there, how busy they are and such.  Have fun!


----------



## andyman8

Arguetafamily said:


> Thought I'd share my first day back since December.
> 
> There are four of us, only adults this time. Coming from Los Angeles, CA.
> Disney bubble start point, aka DME, only two other families with us, all of us were assigned seats on the bus.
> 
> Kidani village for our first night. Lobby was pretty busy but everyone keeping social distance and mask on properly. Sanna was booked, couldn't get a last minute reservation. Room was assigned before we got here - checked in at 8pm.
> 
> Disney Spring bus was empty at 9:30pm. Went to Raglan, very busy. 99.9% people I saw had their mask on properly.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot, and check in at BWV.


Have to wonder if DS might be better on Mon-Thurs nights. Last Saturday, things were awful.


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> I heard that the "big 3" Walmart, Publix and Target (for FL at least) are now requiring masks


OTOH if you go to Winn-Dixie you don’t have to worry about their mask policy because you’ll be the only person there!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Are the Minnie Vans running?


----------



## AmberMV

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Are the Minnie Vans running?


They are not at the moment.


----------



## AmberMV

CastAStone said:


> OTOH if you go to Winn-Dixie you don’t have to worry about their mask policy because you’ll be the only person there!


That I can believe.  I do not shop there. Publix is King here in FL


----------



## anthony2k7

Racheldb said:


> I agree.  DS is a different animal than the parks and resorts.  We were wondering if they are even trying to monitor capacity at DS...it sure didn't feel like it tonight.  I definitely feel like safety precautions are being handled differently there


I guess thats partly the result of all the parks being shut at night.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Really not too concerned about mask compliance at Disney. Everything looks pretty good and for those times that there is someone not complying...there are plenty of kids around. Kids are THE BEST at shaming noncompliance people at anything. Especially if anything resembling “fairness” is in play. If I see someone intentionally not wearing one I am just going to subtly point it out to my 7 year old, kick back and watch the events unfold.


----------



## yulilin3

Betty Rohrer said:


> just wondering based on park I work at, either parks or resorts are CMs allowed to fill refill cups or popcorn buckets? we are having to put in paper and hand to guests so they can pour in their cup or bucket. i have been at a drink area in my stand and that has been biggest complaint so far during passholder opening. Saturday is big opening for us


What they're doing is filling up a regular popcorn container, and give it to you so you pour it into your popcorn bucket
For reliable drinks you tell the cm which drink you want and they use a new cup everytime,  they don't take your used cup.


----------



## supergirl04

rteetz said:


> RoL, Stitch, and Primeval Whirl closed for good
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...pe-and-rivers-of-light-permanently-closed.htm


Oh no! My child  has been really wanting to ride primeval whirl! First wasn’t tall enough and then it was closed last time we went. There is going to be so much disappointment.

ETA: Sorry. Wrote this before I read we were to move on from discussing it.


----------



## osufeth24

Funny I got an email for a survey for my time at Epcot even though never got one for when I was at MK or AK)

Interesting one of the questions was how big of a fan I am of Marvel and Star Wars

The top answer (very big fan) still isn't strong enough to describe me with Marvel lol


----------



## Alicefan

osufeth24 said:


> Funny I got an email for a survey for my time at Epcot even though never got one for when I was at MK or AK)
> 
> Interesting one of the questions was how big of a fan I am of Marvel and Star Wars
> 
> The top answer (very big fan) still isn't strong enough to describe me with Marvel lol


Oooh I need to take that survey! I'm a HUGE Marvel girl! I have a Loki license plate that I had made on my car....and my shower curtain is also Loki....I have no kids so that one looks a bit crazy but hey. lol  I'm one of the ones that will make a special trip to Paris and California once the Marvel lands are done.


----------



## nashvilleash

yulilin3 said:


> What they're doing is filling up a regular popcorn container, and give it to you so you pour it into your popcorn bucket
> For reliable drinks you tell the cm which drink you want and they use a new cup everytime,  they don't take your used cup.


Are they selling any popcorn buckets?


----------



## yulilin3

nashvilleash said:


> Are they selling any popcorn buckets?


yes


----------



## Betty Rohrer

yulilin3 said:


> What they're doing is filling up a regular popcorn container, and give it to you so you pour it into your popcorn bucket
> For reliable drinks you tell the cm which drink you want and they use a new cup everytime,  they don't take your used cup.


thanks sounds the same as my small park. biggest complaint I have had during our passholder days has been not being able to fill refill cups and wasting paper cups


----------



## cakebaker

DGsAtBLT said:


> To be fair, I would think that traveling to Florida to spend 8 hours a day for a week in an Orlando grocery store would be a worse idea than spending that time in Disney.



Tongue in cheek perhaps, but still absolutely true. It's also a matter of how often you choose to put yourself at risk. It stinks to have to limit yourself to the must do's and not do the want to do's, but the more often we put ourselves at risk, the more likely we are to get caught. It's not a matter of well, I'm at risk at the grocery store, might as well do Disney too. 

There are also other options besides shopping in a store that either doesn't require or fails to enforce mask policies. We try and limit ourselves to stores that require and enforce their mask requirements like Costco. We also do store pick up and InstaCart. With national chains beginning to require masks, it's going to get even better, IF they enforce their policies.


----------



## lookitsmikel

I can’t seem to figure this out for sure. One vlogger mentioned Savi’s is open as a modified experience where you can still buy light sabers (without the show), others have said it’s not.

Can anyone confirm this either way?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lookitsmikel said:


> I can’t seem to figure this out for sure. One vlogger mentioned Savi’s is open as a modified experience where you can still buy light sabers (without the show), others have said it’s not.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this either way?



They are just selling the legacy lightsabers there now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 510983View attachment 510984View attachment 510985




This does bring to my mind one aspect that might be adding to why so few people are going (obviously it is never just one thing and I am sure things like the quarantining to/from certain states is impacting things) is just that people come to Disney for an escape, to leave the troubles of the real world behind/outside the berm (heck, I wrote an article in it - cheap plug) and now you really can't.  Do people want to spend a lot of money to go and not get that feeling?  Or even worse to see the problems of the real world infiltrating their "happy place" and sort of thing that for them

Even if not as extreme as what Carlye is describing I can see people being worried about going and it sort of negativity impacting those *Disney feels* memories


----------



## wvaspartan

AmberMV said:


> Sorry to hear. I'm glad she was kind enough to release her reservations for others. I'm sure it wasn't easy.  I know I had a park reservation for August 10 and I released that the other day as well.  I only live 1.5 hours away but I am waiting until late August to visit.



Yeah she made the difficult decision due to a family full of conditions that dont really work well with the current situation.  She was holding out hope that things would get better in FL not as bad or worse from when she booked the park passes.  SHe has had APs for years and comes from Atlanta (Me as her brother got her into getting APs since I always went down there from DC) so it is not a long hike but still isnt something she is willing to do considering Georgia's state already with COvid and going into a similar situation on a vacation....she will return when she can I am more than sure of that.


----------



## CastAStone

*Bump:*



rteetz said:


> This is not the place to discuss how someone (Who is not here) goes about their visit and whether they are uncomfortable or not. Carlye is a reporter, and we are able to use the info she gives here but let’s not sit here and debate her job and what her level of comfortability is.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So anyway, intense nacho posts aside - bets on how long it will take ROTR to run out of boarding passes this morning? Maybe today we will make it to a full 45 seconds or *gasp* ONE MINUTE?!


----------



## yulilin3

Betty Rohrer said:


> thanks sounds the same as my small park. biggest complaint I have had during our passholder days has been not being able to fill refill cups and wasting paper cups


yes, this virus is killing my green heart. SO much paper product waste


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> yes, this virus is killing my green heart. SO much paper product waste



Yes!

It also kills me how everyone abandoned their reusable bags in all the stores around here (you are allowed to use them still, you just have to bag your own items) and now plastic is king again!

We still carry ours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

just an FYI as i hadn't seen them all in one spot but this article has the latest 4 park maps at WDW which include where the relaxation stations are and things like that.  Also notice the three attractions that were mentioned to be closed are not on said maps (hopefully it means things that are still listed then are good, for now)

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/upda...laxation-stations-reduced-offerings-and-more/


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> It also kills me how everyone abandoned their reusable bags in all the stores around here (you are allowed to use them still, you just have to bag your own items) and now plastic is king again!
> 
> We still carry ours.


I shared my Poly experience with Mobile Ordering. You order the food and it comes, not only in a boxed container but then they put it inside a huge brown paper bag. I don't need the paper bag at all. I understand they are giving extra protection to your food but man, I hated that, I opened the bag, grabbed my box and gave the bag back to the CM so they could put it in their recycling bin. They should have a recycling bin just for those paper bags


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> It also kills me how everyone abandoned their reusable bags in all the stores around here (you are allowed to use them still, you just have to bag your own items) and now plastic is king again!
> 
> We still carry ours.




Some of the grocery stores near me have made it that you are not allowed to use reusable shopping bags now

Fortunately the one we usually go to still allows them - though I like using them for the convenience factor as much as the "green" factor (they store has scan guns so we scan the items while we shop and put them right into our bags then vs bagging at checkout)

Hopefully over time places figure out ways to use less disposable stuff and still be safe


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So anyway, intense nacho posts aside - bets on how long it will take ROTR to run out of boarding passes this morning? Maybe today we will make it to a full 45 seconds or *gasp* ONE MINUTE?!


"intense nacho post" LOL
20 seconds is my guess


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Some of the grocery stores near me have made it that you are not allowed to use reusable shopping bags now*
> 
> Fortunately the one we usually go to still allows them - though I like using them for the convenience factor as much as the "green" factor (they store has scan guns so we scan the items while we shop and put them right into our bags then vs bagging at checkout)
> 
> Hopefully over time places figure out ways to use less disposable stuff and still be safe



We thought so too (in Chicago at least), but I asked and they just asked we bag our own items, which I like to do anyways.  (I am my mother's daughter- please don't put all the heavy items in one bag, keep my cold items together and don't crush my buns.   )

I still plan to buy all those cute reusable bags once we finally (hopefully) get to WDW.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> We thought so too (Chicago), but I asked and they just asked we bag our own items, which I like to do anyways.  (I am my mother's daughter- please don't put all the heavy items in one bag, keep my cold items together and don't crush my buns.   )
> 
> I still plan to buy all those cute reusable bags once we finally (hopefully) get to WDW.



at least one near us has signs all over the place saying reusable bags are not allowed at all  

On a positive note, I did see all sizes of the reusable bags at WDW are now $1 so that is nice!


----------



## OKWFan88

I’m waiting in line to park at DHS. They haven’t opened parking lot yet. Hoping to snag a boarding pass in first 10am release.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least one near us has signs all over the place saying reusable bags are not allowed at all
> 
> On a positive note, I did see all sizes of the reusable bags at WDW are now $1 so that is nice!



It's probably just by us. We do self-check out a lot too.


----------



## Farro

OKWFan88 said:


> I’m waiting in line to park at DHS. They haven’t opened parking lot yet. Hoping to snag a boarding pass in first 10am release.



Have fun! I'm at my desk working. "Working"....


----------



## OKWFan88

Just opened parking- we are moving


----------



## osufeth24

OKWFan88 said:


> Just opened parking- we are moving



dang, seems awfully late.

Am hoping to get there around 9 tomorrow

I still think they really need to reconsider how you get boarding pass.  The morning has way too much madness right now


----------



## osufeth24

lookitsmikel said:


> I can’t seem to figure this out for sure. One vlogger mentioned Savi’s is open as a modified experience where you can still buy light sabers (without the show), others have said it’s not.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this either way?



They're using the space to sell the legacy sabers instead of at Dok Ondars


----------



## yulilin3

OKWFan88 said:


> Just opened parking- we are moving


MTFBWY


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> This does bring to my mind one aspect that might be adding to why so few people are going (obviously it is never just one thing and I am sure things like the quarantining to/from certain states is impacting things) is just that people come to Disney for an escape, to leave the troubles of the real world behind/outside the berm (heck, I wrote an article in it - cheap plug) and now you really can't.  Do people want to spend a lot of money to go and not get that feeling?  Or even worse to see the problems of the real world infiltrating their "happy place" and sort of thing that for them
> 
> Even if not as extreme as what Carlye is describing I can see people being worried about going and it sort of negativity impacting those *Disney feels* memories


Yeah, I suspect this is a big factor. I had dinner with my parents this week and was showing them some vlogs showing the changes and my Dad asked me to turn it off because it was too depressing. He wouldn’t visit WDW now because of the risk but even if that were not a factor he said he would not go until it feels at least a little more like normal. We’ve already moved a December trip to early March but will likely be moving that trip to May now and see if it even happens.


----------



## OKWFan88

This is a cluster - they need to work on this parking situation. Should have just paid for preferred parking. But now parked and standing in line for temp check. Very long line. Place is packed waiting


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> It also kills me how everyone abandoned their reusable bags in all the stores around here (you are allowed to use them still, you just have to bag your own items) and now plastic is king again!
> 
> We still carry ours.


Really?  In the suburbs we are told to leave our bags at home.  We are not allowed to even bring them into the store.  So I now have a giant collection of plastic bags from Walmart/Meijer and bag my groceries at the car at Aldi.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> dang, seems awfully late.
> 
> Am hoping to get there around 9 tomorrow
> 
> I still think they really need to reconsider how you get boarding pass.  The morning has way too much madness right now



I agree - it was a challenge before but now just seems unsafe/at a minimum bad optics

Given that people have to make a reservation maybe they should just do a lottery the night before - this way you know if you got one and if not perhaps consider canceling your DHS reservation

Maybe at least for the 10am allotment and then depending on how it is running open it up at 1pm for people?  At least that would reduce crowds trying to get into the park prior to 10am


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> Really?  In the suburbs we are told to leave our bags at home.  We are not allowed to even bring them into the store.  So I now have a giant collection of plastic bags from Walmart/Meijer and bag my groceries at the car at Aldi.



We've been using our reusable bags for a while now. They had the signs, but again if we went to a person to check out, they just said we can use our bags if we bag own stuff.
Maybe it's just the stores we go to? Target, Mariano's, Jewel...Binny's .

Sorry off topic!


----------



## OKWFan88

Temp check moved faster than I thought. Already in park. But the amount of people here is insane compared to the other three parks I have been to this week.


----------



## skeeter31

Just had the additional month show up on my annual passes (Plat). They were set to expire 9/2/20 and now are showing 10/2/20.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah, I suspect this is a big factor. I had dinner with my parents this week and was showing them some vlogs showing the changes and my Dad asked me to turn it off because it was too depressing. He wouldn’t visit WDW now because of the risk but even if that were not a factor he said he would not go until it feels at least a little more like normal. We’ve already moved a December trip to early March but will likely be moving that trip to May now and see if it even happens.




I feel this. I am already thinking about moving our May 2021 to March 2022. I picked out dates and will keep watching and hoping things get back to normal sooner than I think they will.


----------



## teach22180

TheMaxRebo said:


> just an FYI as i hadn't seen them all in one spot but this article has the latest 4 park maps at WDW which include where the relaxation stations are and things like that.  Also notice the three attractions that were mentioned to be closed are not on said maps (hopefully it means things that are still listed then are good, for now)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/upda...laxation-stations-reduced-offerings-and-more/


Thanks! It looks like Epcot has stations near Mission Space and near England too.


----------



## OKWFan88

Got boarding group 11 Woohooo


----------



## Farro

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah, I suspect this is a big factor. I had dinner with my parents this week and was showing them some vlogs showing the changes and my Dad asked me to turn it off because it was too depressing. He wouldn’t visit WDW now because of the risk but even if that were not a factor he said he would not go until it feels at least a little more like normal. We’ve already moved a December trip to early March but will likely be moving that trip to May now and see if it even happens.



We were watching videos too. I will tell you, I watched the Tracker video and thought to myself, gosh, it looks so depressing there.
Then we watched Prince Charming Dev's videos and I was trying to find a way to go now!  
It's funny watching two different perspectives. Both pointed out good/bad, but the second video - I felt his excitement!

We talked and are actually quite okay with the changes that are in place right now, even the crowd levels. As long as next May there is no huge boom in cases like there is now, no closures of parks, etc. - we are super excited to go! And then the trip after that (2023/4) would probably be back to normal.


----------



## SunnyBunny33

OKWFan88 said:


> Got boarding group 11 Woohooo


Congratulations!!!! Where were you standing?  How early did you get to Parking booths to wait for parking lot to open?


----------



## yulilin3

1 nmn for the 10am slots to fill


----------



## Farro

OKWFan88 said:


> Got boarding group 11 Woohooo



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

OKWFan88 said:


> Got boarding group 11 Woohooo


nice!  I tried from home and di the 1,2, 3 trick.  Noticed the groups lasted an entire minute this morning!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

chicagoshannon said:


> nice!  I tried from home and di the 1,2, 3 trick.  Noticed the groups lasted an entire minute this morning!


I must have missed that, what is this trick?


----------



## skeeter31

They really need to do something about the boarding groups. If their plan is to space out arrivals at the parks (by not opening parking lots until right before park opening, etc) having the rush for a spot for ROTR is crazy. They either need to figure out a way to make the 1 and 4 slots more attractive, or maybe release new spots every hour instead of just 3 times a day. Otherwise they will continue to see this rush at park opening go on forever.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> 1 nmn for the 10am slots to fill


Yayyyy!!!! Now that I can work with!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

skeeter31 said:


> They really need to do something about the boarding groups. If they’re plan is to space out arrivals at the parks (by not opening parking lots until right before park opening, etc) having the rush for a spot for ROTR is crazy. They either need to figure out a way to make the 1 and 4 slots more attractive, or maybe release new spots every hour instead of just 3 times a day. Otherwise they will continue to see this rush at park opening go on forever.


Based on the length of time it took to fill this AM, something was definitely different.  Let's see how the rest of the day plays out.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> We were watching videos too. I will tell you, I watched the Tracker video and thought to myself, gosh, it looks so depressing there.
> Then we watched Prince Charming Dev's videos and I was trying to find a way to go now!
> It's funny watching two different perspectives. Both pointed out good/bad, but the second video - I felt his excitement!
> 
> We talked and are actually quite okay with the changes that are in place right now, even the crowd levels. As long as next May there is no huge boom in cases like there is now, no closures of parks, etc. - we are super excited to go! And then the trip after that (2023/4) would probably be back to normal.


 Yeah that vlogger has lost his excitment for Disney a while back and it shows, he would much rather be at Universal and or at home. Plus he doesn't go inside of buildings yet due to his concerns, his views should be taken with that in mind.


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> Yeah that vlogger has lost his excitment for Disney a while back and it shows, he would much rather be at Universal and or at home. Plus he doesn't go inside of buildings yet due to his concerns, his views should be taken with that in mind.



I like them both. I just found Prince Charming Dev's enthusiasm completely infectious!


----------



## Carol Jackson

DHS all Toy Story Land rides done by 10:05. They opened at 9:50. Boarding Group 27 (while riding Toy Story!) Note on TSMM the masks fog your 3D glasses so I’m sure most are pulling them down. No worries because no one is around you and hand sanitizer when you get off the ride.


----------



## Farro

Carol Jackson said:


> DHS all Toy Story Land rides done by 10:05. They opened at 9:50. Boarding Group 27 (while riding Toy Story!) *Note on TSMM the masks fog your 3D glasses so I’m sure most are pulling them down.* No worries because no one is around you and hand sanitizer when you get off the ride.



Great observation! If people are worried, they can avoid this ride. Hopefully it's not happening though.


----------



## Squirrel29

Seemed to open the boarding group about 2 to 3 seconds early today. Was nice to see it lasted a minute.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Carol Jackson said:


> Note on TSMM the masks fog your 3D glasses so I’m sure most are pulling them down.


If you fold a tissue the long way and place it underneath and near the top of the mask on the bridge of your nose, it will stop the air from escaping and fogging your glasses.  This works especially well with the surgical masks with the wire insert.


----------



## ScottFamilyOrlando

chicagoshannon said:


> nice!  I tried from home and di the 1,2, 3 trick.  Noticed the groups lasted an entire minute this morning!


What trick? I have resigned myself to never getting a boarding group.


----------



## Mit88

Happy Birthday, Disneyland! Maybe you’ll get a Carpets of Aladdin clone for your 70th birthday. 

Maybe I’ve missed it, has the wait for MMRR been consistent with the posted time for the last 2 days, or has it been shorter like most of the other rides?


----------



## Flamingeaux

Has anyone made a video or posted a how to get a boarding group instructions.  I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't had the time to catch up.  It looks like they the first attempt to get a boarding group is at 10 but the park doesn't open until 10.  I assume they are letting people in early but how early?  what is this 1,2,3 trick?  tia


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Happy Birthday, Disneyland! Maybe you’ll get a Carpets of Aladdin clone for your 70th birthday.
> 
> Maybe I’ve missed it, has the wait for MMRR been consistent with the posted time for the last 2 days, or has it been shorter like most of the other rides?



It's at a 90 min wait right now, maybe without the technical issues it's moving along slightly better?


----------



## Mit88

EPCOT is letting people in now, 30 minutes prior to opening. Looks like they’re trying to mitigate some of the morning build up at the entrances


----------



## Craig Larson

osufeth24 said:


> It's at a 90 min wait right now, maybe without the technical issues it's moving along slightly better?



There were plenty of reports of the actual wait not being nearly what the app reported. My guess? The first few days they really weren't sure how long it would take to get from one point outside the queue onto the ride. After a few days of real life data, they now know when the line is at x the wait is closer 90 minutes and not 120 mintues.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> EPCOT is letting people in now, 30 minutes prior to opening. Looks like they’re trying to mitigate some of the morning build up at the entrances



Noticed that yesterday.  I can't remember exactly when I parked, but it was roughly around 1030, and they had already started letting people in.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Flamingeaux said:


> Has anyone made a video or posted a how to get a boarding group instructions.  I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't had the time to catch up.  It looks like they the first attempt to get a boarding group is at 10 but the park doesn't open until 10.  I assume they are letting people in early but how early?  what is this 1,2,3 trick?  tia



A lot of info can be found here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...planning-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> This does bring to my mind one aspect that might be adding to why so few people are going (obviously it is never just one thing and I am sure things like the quarantining to/from certain states is impacting things) is just that people come to Disney for an escape, to leave the troubles of the real world behind/outside the berm (heck, I wrote an article in it - cheap plug) and now you really can't.  Do people want to spend a lot of money to go and not get that feeling?  Or even worse to see the problems of the real world infiltrating their "happy place" and sort of thing that for them
> 
> Even if not as extreme as what Carlye is describing I can see people being worried about going and it sort of negativity impacting those *Disney feels* memories



Yes. I have been helping a friend reschedule her spring break trip. First rescheduled for August, now booked for later 2021, but may reschedule again depending.

It’s the first trip for her, her husband and little kids, and her parents are coming too for their very first visit. They have saved for 6 years for this first trip. This is no way to experience the parks for the first time, especially when you’ve been saving for years. The short lines are great, but the constant reminders of covid, limited experiences at the same cost of the full experience, etc. will really affect their impression as first timers and people who plan to only go once when their kids are young and once when they are teens.

I realize WDW may not ever feel like the same exact escape it once was. Some processes will be here to stay. Hopefully over time, more things will feel a bit more normal again.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> I heard that the "big 3" Walmart, Publix and Target (for FL at least) are now requiring masks.  I find it odd that you are still seeing a lot of non compliance considering the mandatory mask policy for Orange county, unless you live in Osceola or Polk.  I'm not sure how many counties in FL now have mandatory policies but I know it's quite a few-the really big ones at minimum.  I live in a county that doesn't require it and see about 60% usage, but our cases are climbing pretty quickly.  Hopefully we will see less non-compliance now, at least in those stores.



Yesterday I went to one of our local Publix in central Florida.  What I saw was amazing/shocking.  First, the mask compliance noticeably dropped.  I can't quantify it, but suffice to say I absolutely witnessed a significant drop from weeks/months ago.  That being said, our county is not under a mandatory state.  That being said part two, yes our cases are on a significant uptick.

It's when I saw a couple of elderly folks sorting through pre-bagged cherries to "cherry pick" the ones they wanted and discarded the others into existing already bagged cherries is when I got angry. So they touched countless cherries/bags and someone like me, had I not witnessed it, could have easily picked up that bag and........who knows. No, they weren't wearing masks.


----------



## bffer

Farro said:


> We were watching videos too. I will tell you, I watched the Tracker video and thought to myself, gosh, it looks so depressing there.
> Then we watched Prince Charming Dev's videos and I was trying to find a way to go now!
> It's funny watching two different perspectives. Both pointed out good/bad, but the second video - I felt his excitement!
> 
> We talked and are actually quite okay with the changes that are in place right now, even the crowd levels. As long as next May there is no huge boom in cases like there is now, no closures of parks, etc. - we are super excited to go! And then the trip after that (2023/4) would probably be back to normal.





xuxa777 said:


> Yeah that vlogger has lost his excitment for Disney a while back and it shows, he would much rather be at Universal and or at home. Plus he doesn't go inside of buildings yet due to his concerns, his views should be taken with that in mind.


I really think some of the issue with Tim Tracker right now is that he doesn't want to ride any indoor rides or eat anything in the parks. I mean, they are sanitizing their groceries still, even though the CDC says that's not necessary. That fear, for lack of a better term, is going to affect the theme park videos to an extent.

We also have been watching Adam the Woo, and it's a much different point of view. He seems more comfortable with the situation, thus the videos seem more comfortable.

It is interesting to see the differences in the vloggers, though. I like having the well-rounded view.


----------



## glocker

Farro said:


> Great observation! If people are worried, they can avoid this ride. Hopefully it's not happening though.


Or, how about people don't pull down their masks. This is a huge issue, and if it's the norm, Disney should shut down this ride as it is unsafe. You move into previously occupied spaces where droplets still remain in the air.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OKWFan88 said:


> Temp check moved faster than I thought. Already in park. But the amount of people here is insane compared to the other three parks I have been to this week.


What kind of bag check do they have? The new type that you walk through?


----------



## Farro

glocker said:


> Or, how about people don't pull down their masks. This is a huge issue, and if it's the norm, Disney should shut down this ride as it is unsafe. You move into previously occupied spaces where droplets still remain in the air.



Well sure. I was just saying it was a good observation, people now know it may be happening and can avoid ride if worried and hopefully it's not happening at all.

Who are you arguing with?


----------



## Pdollar88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I realize WDW may not ever feel like the same exact escape it once was. Some processes will be here to stay. Hopefully over time, more things will feel a bit more normal again.


I’m nervous about this. Which processes do folks think may become permanent? I really would like a return to “normal” as much as possible one day.


----------



## StephenM84

bffer said:


> I really think some of the issue with Tim Tracker right now is that he doesn't want to ride any indoor rides or eat anything in the parks. I mean, they are sanitizing their groceries still, even though the CDC says that's not necessary. That fear, for lack of a better term, is going to affect the theme park videos to an extent.
> 
> We also have been watching Adam the Woo, and it's a much different point of view. He seems more comfortable with the situation, thus the videos seem more comfortable.
> 
> It is interesting to see the differences in the vloggers, though. I like having the well-rounded view.




I agree with the bloggers being all over the place. I like to take all the info from them and this message board to base my thoughts and plans going into our vacation.

Adam the Woo seems very comfortable and acts like how I think I would on trips.
WDW Couple seem comfortable but proceed with caution
WDW Prep School seems scared to a point but pushing herself
Tim Tracker just seems out of place right now

That's how i've been viewing the videos when i'm watching them and learning this new world we live in for our trip that starts tomorrow morning at MK.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

KBoopaloo said:


> Yeah, I suspect this is a big factor. I had dinner with my parents this week and was showing them some vlogs showing the changes and my Dad asked me to turn it off because it was too depressing. He wouldn’t visit WDW now because of the risk but even if that were not a factor he said he would not go until it feels at least a little more like normal. We’ve already moved a December trip to early March but will likely be moving that trip to May now and see if it even happens.



We feel the same 

We moved June 9/20 to December 9/20...  Because this is a first trip for my littlest grands it has to be as magical for them as it was for their big brother on his first visit.  I’m now considering another move, this time to late April or early May/21.  My Mom just pointed out that it’s a good thing I’m a Gram in my early 50s — cause the way it’s going with all the moves.. by the time we get there in these times...  lol.

It’s both frustrating and sad..

^^ edited to add Moms unsolicited comment!! lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

StephenM84 said:


> I agree with the bloggers being all over the place. I like to take all the info from them and this message board to base my thoughts and plans going into our vacation.
> 
> Adam the Woo seems very comfortable and acts like how I think I would on trips.
> WDW Couple seem comfortable but proceed with caution
> WDW Prep School seems scared to a point but pushing herself
> Tim Tracker just seems out of place right now
> 
> That's how i've been viewing the videos when i'm watching them and learning this new world we live in for our trip that starts tomorrow morning at MK.



I’m a Patreon member of WDW Prep School and I can tell you they aren’t scared. Just being cautious as we all should be right now.

But yes, everyone has different levels of comfort and priorities.


----------



## gwynne

StephenM84 said:


> I agree with the bloggers being all over the place. I like to take all the info from them and this message board to base my thoughts and plans going into our vacation.
> 
> Adam the Woo seems very comfortable and acts like how I think I would on trips.
> WDW Couple seem comfortable but proceed with caution
> WDW Prep School seems scared to a point but pushing herself
> Tim Tracker just seems out of place right now
> 
> That's how i've been viewing the videos when i'm watching them and learning this new world we live in for our trip that starts tomorrow morning at MK.


I think it's good each brings a little different personal experience, perspective.


----------



## Farro

gwynne said:


> I think it's good each brings a little different personal experience, perspective.



Yes, I think we are all in agreement on that!


----------



## glocker

Farro said:


> Well sure. I was just saying it was a good observation, people now know it may be happening and can avoid ride if worried and hopefully it's not happening at all.
> 
> Who are you arguing with?


Not arguing. Just amazed that people are breaking the mask rules. It is selfish. It's quite upsetting when those with common sense are essentially excluded from a ride because of the selfish and dangerous behavior of others.


----------



## HokieRaven5

StephenM84 said:


> I agree with the bloggers being all over the place. I like to take all the info from them and this message board to base my thoughts and plans going into our vacation.
> 
> Adam the Woo seems very comfortable and acts like how I think I would on trips.
> WDW Couple seem comfortable but proceed with caution
> WDW Prep School seems scared to a point but pushing herself
> Tim Tracker just seems out of place right now
> 
> That's how i've been viewing the videos when i'm watching them and learning this new world we live in for our trip that starts tomorrow morning at MK.



Being a brand new parent during a pandemic will do that. Plus Casey's Corner being closed probably has him less enthusiastic. Tim will get back in a groove, just for right now he's in his own way which is completely understandable.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HokieRaven5 said:


> Being a brand new parent during a pandemic will do that. Plus Casey's Corner being closed probably has him less enthusiastic. Tim will get back in a groove, just for right now he's in his own way which is completely understandable.



Being a parent during this adds an extra level of anxiety right now.


----------



## ten6mom

yulilin3 said:


> 1 nmn for the 10am slots to fill


Is that "nanominute"?


----------



## SierraT

Farro said:


> We were watching videos too. I will tell you, I watched the Tracker video and thought to myself, gosh, it looks so depressing there.
> Then we watched Prince Charming Dev's videos and I was trying to find a way to go now!
> It's funny watching two different perspectives. Both pointed out good/bad, but the second video - I felt his excitement!
> 
> We talked and are actually quite okay with the changes that are in place right now, even the crowd levels. As long as next May there is no huge boom in cases like there is now, no closures of parks, etc. - we are super excited to go! And then the trip after that (2023/4) would probably be back to normal.



I agree, I watched a couple of Prince Dev’s videos last night (he’s a doll).   I don’t know what happened to Tim, not sure if it’s the anxiety surrounding the virus or if he’s tired (probably a little of both).  I remember being a new parent and I know I would have rathered be home with my baby than wandering around parks in 100 degrees with worry. 

Also watched some of the livestreams of CorymeetsWorld.  He did a great job and I’ll be watching some more of his videos!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Are boats running from Epcot/HS to the resorts right now?


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> They really need to do something about the boarding groups. If their plan is to space out arrivals at the parks (by not opening parking lots until right before park opening, etc) having the rush for a spot for ROTR is crazy. They either need to figure out a way to make the 1 and 4 slots more attractive, or maybe release new spots every hour instead of just 3 times a day. Otherwise they will continue to see this rush at park opening go on forever.


Allowing people with a park reservation to book a 10 am, 1 pm or 4 pm BG at 10 am from anywhere would solve this problem. They're forcing people to still get there at 10 am to try for that slot first then use 1/4 pm as backups.


----------



## RWinNOLA

We are at AK today.  Got in the park around 10.  Very short wait for FOP and NRJ.  Expedition Everest has been down since park opening.  Hope this isn’t an all day thing.  That’s my kids favorite.  We missed Test Track on out Epcot day because it was down nearly the whole day.  That’s really the only disappointing thing so far this trip


----------



## StephenM84

hereforthechurros said:


> Allowing people with a park reservation to book a 10 am, 1 pm or 4 pm at 10 am from anywhere would solve this problem. They're forcing people to still get there at 10 am to try for that slot first then use 1/4 pm as backups.




I think that would cut the crowds down a lot at opening. I could see a lot more people selecting that 1 or 4pm slot to close the night out. The only problem is with the ride breaking down so much you pretty much need to get in on that 10am slot to have a real shot.

I just keep waiting for them to open up resorts stays where if you stay onsite in a certain room it comes with 1 guaranteed ride


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> We were watching videos too. I will tell you, I watched the Tracker video and thought to myself, gosh, it looks so depressing there.
> Then we watched Prince Charming Dev's videos and I was trying to find a way to go now!
> It's funny watching two different perspectives. Both pointed out good/bad, but the second video - I felt his excitement!
> 
> We talked and are actually quite okay with the changes that are in place right now, even the crowd levels. As long as next May there is no huge boom in cases like there is now, no closures of parks, etc. - we are super excited to go! And then the trip after that (2023/4) would probably be back to normal.


I do enjoy Tim Tracker's vlogs. I have noticed he is more excited in the Universal ones then the Disney ones. I enjoy the Universal ones more as I love seeing the Jurassic Park coaster construction. I'm wondering if that's why he is more excited going to Universal. There isn't much construction going on at Disney right now. I know before the shutdown he did lots of videos on the Tron construction.

Videos of ride construction updates are what I like best. I'm not that interested in the ones where they walk around the park.   I loved seeing the Tron construction ones Tim did. Any one else like construction updates?


----------



## TommyJK

StephenM84 said:


> I think that would cut the crowds down a lot at opening. I could see a lot more people selecting that 1 or 4pm slot to close the night out. The only problem is with the ride breaking down so much you pretty much need to get in on that 10am slot to have a real shot.
> 
> I just keep waiting for them to open up resorts stays where if you stay onsite in a certain room it comes with 1 guaranteed ride



The thing is that 10, 1, and 4 aren't time slots.  They're just arbitrary times in the day that Disney is opening up to assign out more boarding groups.  

A person could get a boarding group # at 10:00 but their boarding group might not get called to ride until way later in the day (if at all) if the ride is having operational issues.  It's not like FP+ where you have a specific time window to come and ride.  It's more like taking a number at the meat counter and wait until you are called.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...y-extends-cancellations-through-september-30/


----------



## JBeaty0507

Does anyone know if you still have 2 hours to get to your boarding group reservation. Ours was originally estimated around noon, but it keeps getting closer and closer to our beaches and cream reservation, so I was just wondering.


----------



## OKWFan88

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Congratulations!!!! Where were you standing?  How early did you get to Parking booths to wait for parking lot to open?


I was standing by the exit to rock n roller coaster and used my LTE for Internet... didn’t use park wifi.  At one min till 10 I closed the app completely and then opened back up and went to virtual queue link and once it hit 10 I clicked join and added myself and other guest and then got boarding group 11. Very easy. But the ride has been having issues and we still haven’t been called for our boarding group yet. So rode rock n roller three times, toy story mania, MF, did muppets, slinky and alien saucers since 10. Also rock n roller coaster let us ride twice before it was even 10. We got in line to park at 9am and they let us in around 920am. Was scanned into park by 940. But there appears to be many more people in this park vs the other three we’ve been to this week. Seeing 98% mask compliance. But main issue is the social distancing when exiting rides... it’s just a mess. Super hot and wish they had more stands open for food but I understand why they don’t.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Dining related question. So, to this day, resort hopping is not permitted, one cannot go e.g to Enchanted Rose lounge to have a drink (if not booking also an ADR at GFC and not staying at GF), neither pop up to a counter service for a quick meal?


----------



## MrsBooch

JBeaty0507 said:


> Does anyone know if you still have 2 hours to get to your boarding group reservation. Ours was originally estimated around noon, but it keeps getting closer and closer to our beaches and cream reservation, so I was just wondering.



I think it's one hour now


----------



## SMRT-1

hereforthechurros said:


> Are boats running from Epcot/HS to the resorts right now?


The Friendship resort boats are scheduled to resume starting July 29.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JBeaty0507 said:


> Does anyone know if you still have 2 hours to get to your boarding group reservation. Ours was originally estimated around noon, but it keeps getting closer and closer to our beaches and cream reservation, so I was just wondering.



I thought they started putting return times?


----------



## rabidstoat

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m nervous about this. Which processes do folks think may become permanent? I really would like a return to “normal” as much as possible one day.



I'm hoping the new, faster bag screening is permanent!


----------



## hereforthechurros

SMRT-1 said:


> The Friendship resort boats are scheduled to resume starting July 29.


Ahh I think I did see that at one point. That coincides with S&D reopening I believe which makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## OKWFan88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What kind of bag check do they have? The new type that you walk through?


Sorry didn’t have a bag just walked thru metal detectors with phone in hand.


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.


----------



## cindianne320

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



No idea- but I find it interesting that they have the snack credit logo on the new food and wine menus.


----------



## MrsBooch

cindianne320 said:


> No idea- but I find it interesting that they have the snack credit logo on the new food and wine menus.



I just assumed they were reusing/repurposing.


----------



## JBeaty0507

SaintsManiac said:


> I thought they started putting return times?


I have an estimated return in 110 minutes, but I figure it will give me a range of time once it actually gets here.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



Like FP+, I think if (IF) it is done permanently it’s because it’s being replaced with some similar alternative. Like the speculation that FP+ may be gone to make way for genie and similar (possibly paid) service.

I don’t think TS restaurant prices (especially the more expensive 1 credit ones) are what they are today without the dining plan existing all these years. I think not only does it make money directly with sales of it but indirectly with increases in restaurant prices to prop up the value of the DDP.

I don’t see being without any DDP like item once it becomes reliably safe to dine in full capacity restaurants again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



It's an interesting thought ... I do think things like the Dining Plan might be gone for quite some time.  Until they can get more people there to justify having all the restaurants open and park hoping and resort hoping can happen, I just don't see it

I do think it is a money make for them and also free dining can be used to help bring people back in the future.  I don't know how Pete worded it but if he meant no form of any dining plan is ever coming back ever I would disagree with him.  But I do think at some point (and maybe it is a year+ off) some form of the dining plan will return


----------



## anthony2k7

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.


Wasn't one of the main purposes of the dining plan to encourage guests to stay on premise? 

I guess in a world with park reservations and no hopping that becomes just too much of an expectation for guests to remain on site for their entire stay. Although it would help keep things more covid safe if they did.


----------



## dlavender

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



As others have said DDP drove pricing for the last decade. 

I think this is just a temporary thing. Once we are passed all of this craziness it will return, just my .02


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m nervous about this. Which processes do folks think may become permanent? I really would like a return to “normal” as much as possible one day.



I think park reservations will be utilized for a while, not packing buses and monorails to standing room only, not “filling in all the available space” at indoor attractions, encouraging mobile ordering and mobile pay whenever possible, keeping online/direct to room check in only, no fingerprint scanner, no character hugs, no providing your own pen for autographs, not overbooking restaurants, etc. Also gradually increasing capacity but still limiting it.

I think they will find a way to bring back parades and fireworks, after hours and seasonal parties, etc. I don’t think we’ll see BBB for a long time, but I think it will come back in some form eventually.

Again, all just speculation but I think many experiences will return but there will be operational processes that came from this that will stick around indefinitely.


----------



## Broncho52




----------



## Jothmas

anthony2k7 said:


> Wasn't one of the main purposes of the dining plan to encourage guests to stay on premise?


I thought it was to encourage people to give more cash to Disney in total than they would if they paid for each meal separately.


----------



## TwoMisfits

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



I think it's also gone.  Too complicated and restricting for Disney to want to use going forward.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


>


Looks even quieter today than previous days??


----------



## tlmadden73

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.


I agree . .why wouldn't it return? "Packaging" things together is a great way to oversell things to people who don't do math and just lock in people at a price point.  And it doesn't cost Disney anything (besides inconvience of tracking it) ..right? For most (not all) dining plan people -- they are paying more than they are consuming. 

The problem is . .since the implement of Magic Bands (which gives guests the ability to pay cashlessly (which could lead them to spend more since they aren't pulling cash out of their pocket)  . .the dining plan was just too confusing and restrictive for most guests (and I am sure for Disney to keep track of).  Maybe they come out with a high priced "all inclusive" type of dining plan, but the ones where you need to keep track of all your "credits" just seems antiquated. 

The only reason to get rid of the dining plan I can think of? Be able to raise food prices "quietly" at will without having to raise the more public "dining plan" price.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least one near us has signs all over the place saying reusable bags are not allowed at all
> 
> On a positive note, I did see all sizes of the reusable bags at WDW are now $1 so that is nice!


Yes! We have been stocking up. We use them for all kinda stuff & there are different ones in different parks & the resorts.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Just had the additional month show up on my annual passes (Plat). They were set to expire 9/2/20 and now are showing 10/2/20.


That’s the extra month that they said we wouldn’t get til oct?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tinkerhon

RWinNOLA said:


> We are at AK today.  Got in the park around 10.  Very short wait for FOP and NRJ.  Expedition Everest has been down since park opening.  Hope this isn’t an all day thing.  That’s my kids favorite.  We missed Test Track on out Epcot day because it was down nearly the whole day.  That’s really the only disappointing thing so far this trip



Test Track was down - maybe things are getting back to normal !


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> I agree . .why wouldn't it return? "Packaging" things together is a great way to oversell things to people who don't do math and just lock in people at a price point.  And it doesn't cost Disney anything (besides inconvience of tracking it) ..right? For most (not all) dining plan people -- they are paying more than they are consuming.
> 
> The problem is . .since the implement of Magic Bands (which gives guests the ability to pay cashlessly (which could lead them to spend more since they aren't pulling cash out of their pocket)  . .the dining plan was just too confusing and restrictive for most guests (and I am sure for Disney to keep track of).  Maybe they come out with a high priced "all inclusive" type of dining plan, but the ones where you need to keep track of all your "credits" just seems antiquated.
> 
> The only reason to get rid of the dining plan I can think of? Be able to raise food prices "quietly" at will without having to raise the more public "dining plan" price.



I think it has to do with limiting restaurant capacity long term and having reduced ADR availability as an impact of that. The deluxe plan offers 2 TS meals a day - what if all resorts are open, attendance is picking up and they are still having to limit restaurant capacity?

I could see them maybe only bringing back the QS plan.


----------



## LaDonna

Farro said:


> Yes!
> 
> It also kills me how everyone abandoned their reusable bags in all the stores around here (you are allowed to use them still, you just have to bag your own items) and now plastic is king again!
> 
> We still carry ours.



it never fails I always forget my reusable bags
I’m glad that at our local grocery stores at least have a spot to put the plastic bags for recycling


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dreamit

For those watching wait times, this entire week we’ve found wait times significantly overstated at all parks except AK. For example, we just walked on Splash three times in a row with 30 minutes posted each time. BTMR posted at 35 and from entering the line to boarding was 12 minutes. Yesterday Test Track showed 60 minutes and it was a 15 minute wait.


----------



## vinotinto

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least one near us has signs all over the place saying reusable bags are not allowed at all
> 
> On a positive note, I did see all sizes of the reusable bags at WDW are now $1 so that is nice!


If anything good comes out of this pandemic, it’s the $1 reusable bags. I love them and I will be grabbing a whole bunch more.  I’m packing now for our trip down tomorrow and I’m using our bags!


----------



## vinotinto

OKWFan88 said:


> Got boarding group 11 Woohooo


What time were you in the parking lot? How tight was it to drive, get through security and scan into the parks?


----------



## Mit88

vinotinto said:


> If anything good comes out of this pandemic, it’s the $1 reusable bags. I love them and I will be grabbing a whole bunch more.  I’m packing now for our trip down tomorrow and I’m using our bags!
> View attachment 511115



If there’s anything I know I can say for certain, the bags will go back to normal price the day before I get there. Not that they’re expensive at regular price, I just have a hard time paying more than a dollar for a reusable bag


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> If there’s anything I know I can say for certain, the bags will go back to normal price the day before I get there. Not that they’re expensive at regular price, I just have a hard time paying more than a dollar for a reusable bag


Is the 30% AP discount available for these.......70 cents isn't a bad price!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.


I love Pete and the podcasts but often due to time constraints I listen to them delayed.  Sometimes his predictions are good, other times not so much.  I'm hoping this is one time he's off.  I love the break from looking at prices that the DDP offers me.


----------



## mshanson3121

So, you stay away for a day and you miss 75 pages. Anything exciting happen, or pretty much same old? Discussion of wait times, AP issues, and crowds?


----------



## Farro

I'm more concerned with when will all restaurants be open and full menus be offered again. Don't care about dining plan.


----------



## andyman8

Not that this is really all that important, but I got tested after I came home from few days at WDW and my result came back negative. So you can go to WDW and come back COVID-19 free.


----------



## NoTime42

mshanson3121 said:


> So, you stay away for a day and you miss 75 pages. Anything exciting happen, or pretty much same old? Discussion of wait times, AP issues, and crowds?


Yesterday had the permanent cancellation of Stitch, Primeval Whirl and Rivers of Light


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



I highly doubt it is gone for good. The dining plan is a huge cash cow for Disney, I would expect to see it back in some capacity eventually, likely whenever restaurants can operate similarly to how they did pre-covid. I'm sure WDW would be thrilled to be able to sell packages with dining plans for the 50th if that ends up being possible.


----------



## vinotinto

scrappinginontario said:


> I love Pete and the podcasts but often due to time constraints I listen to them delayed.  Sometimes his predictions are good, other times not so much.  I'm hoping this is one time he's off.  I love the break from looking at prices that the DDP offers me.


This is exactly what I think. Sometimes he hits the nail in the head. Sometimes he does not. Probably because there are multiple people making decisions, evaluating data, etc.

I would imagine that Disney would want to bring the dining plans back. You get guests to commit quite a bit of spending per day in meals, regardless of whether they wind up eating or not. But, with the limited capacity at restaurants, they may not bring it back until that capacity is more normal. It would be such a headache to have guests unhappy, complaining that they cannot get a reservation and use their credits.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I must have missed that, what is this trick?





ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> What trick? I have resigned myself to never getting a boarding group.





Flamingeaux said:


> Has anyone made a video or posted a how to get a boarding group instructions.  I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't had the time to catch up.  It looks like they the first attempt to get a boarding group is at 10 but the park doesn't open until 10.  I assume they are letting people in early but how early?  what is this 1,2,3 trick?  tia


Basically you watch your phone and then as soon as it hits 10 am (or 1pm etc.) count to 3 and then click join.  If I don't do that then I endlessly have to refresh and miss out usually.  Now this is all trying from home, I have yet to try from a park but this was one of the tips from before the parks closed.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Not that this is really all that important, but I got tested after I came home from few days at WDW and my result came back negative. So you can go to WDW and come back COVID-19 free.



That’s not what the news told me. COVID comes free with admission. If Disney’s taking that perk away, I’m not sure if I want to go


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> That’s not what the news told me. COVID comes free with admission. If Disney’s taking that perk away, I’m not sure if I want to go



Continuing the trend, covid will be guaranteed to resort guests but not for passholders


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Confusing the trend, covid will be guaranteed to resort guests but not for passholders



I heard they were allocating more COVID spread into the AP bucket? Was that another false rumor from the website we shall not name?


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Confusing the trend, covid will be guaranteed to resort guests but not for passholders



But only for those already booked. New bookings will not receive.

At least that's what I was told...


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I heard they were allocating more COVID spread into the AP bucket? Was that another false rumor from the website we shall not name?


*
A bus driver told me you can't catch COVID on the Carpets of Aladdin.*


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *A bus driver told me you can't catch COVID on the Carpets of Aladdin.*



This was the first confirmed bus driver report to have ever surfaced. There’s a level of fun and excitement that comes with riding Carpets of Aladdin that the virus has yet to be able to penetrate.


----------



## mcmry5

Anyone walked over to DHS from Boardwalk (or that area)? Are they letting people in at a certain time or doing anything special to encourage distancing while people wait?


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I do enjoy Tim Tracker's vlogs. I have noticed he is more excited in the Universal ones then the Disney ones. I enjoy the Universal ones more as I love seeing the Jurassic Park coaster construction. I'm wondering if that's why he is more excited going to Universal. There isn't much construction going on at Disney right now. I know before the shutdown he did lots of videos on the Tron construction.
> 
> Videos of ride construction updates are what I like best. I'm not that interested in the ones where they walk around the park.   I loved seeing the Tron construction ones Tim did. Any one else like construction updates?



He is definitely very excited about the new coaster coming to Universal!
I really enjoy his hotel tours.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> Not that this is really all that important, but I got tested after I came home from few days at WDW and my result came back negative. So you can go to WDW and come back COVID-19 free.



How long did they tell you to wait before you got tested upon return? That’s what’s so crazy about this - it can take up to 14 days to  test positive, so even if some get tested when they get home before they go back to work, they may have just tested too early 

And obviously I know not everyone who goes to WDW will get covid


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyWaffles said:


> How long did they tell you to wait before you got tested upon return? That’s what’s so crazy about this - it can take up to 14 days to  test positive, so even if some get tested when they get home before they go back to work, they may have just tested too early
> 
> And obviously I know not everyone who goes to WDW will get covid



14 days is the number used out of an abundance of caution. It would be unlikely for you to incubate this virus for 14 days without testing positive. Typical incubation (the point at which you will likely test positive) is more in the realm of 2-5 days.


----------



## Mit88

Dulcee said:


> 14 days is the number used out of an abundance of caution. It would be unlikely for you to incubate this virus for 14 days without testing positive. Typical incubation (the point at which you will likely test positive) is more in the realm of 2-5 days.



Correct. Which is why quarantine periods are 14 days and not 28 days. Can it hit your system after 14 day? Yes. But it’s more likely going to be traced after 3-5 days


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> That’s not what the news told me. COVID comes free with admission. If Disney’s taking that perk away, I’m not sure if I want to go


I’ve also read that WDW now offers a FP straight to the ICU can anyone confirm?

(Not poking fun at the virus or those sick, I’ve just seen this meme a LOT recently)


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> Correct. Which is why quarantine periods are 14 days and not 28 days. Can it hit your system after 14 day? Yes. But it’s more likely going to be traced after 3-5 days


40% chance of a false negative at 4 days. 7 days is the absolute minimum that I've seen recommended by any medical professional. https://www.health.harvard.edu/diseases-and-conditions/if-youve-been-exposed-to-the-coronavirus


----------



## CastAStone

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve also read that WDW now offers a FP straight to the ICU can anyone confirm?


Well To be fair they have always offered free rides to the hospital.


----------



## Brianstl

MrsBooch said:


> I just assumed they were reusing/repurposing.


I think I read that as an explanation on here, but did the old ones have 12 oz beers on them?  I thought it was 6 oz only.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> But only for those already booked. New bookings will not receive.
> 
> At least that's what I was told...


Was the Cm that got you that info called Sven/Finn/Flynn?


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> Was the Cm that got you that info called Sven/Finn/Flynn?



Samantha.


----------



## vinotinto

skeeter31 said:


> Just had the additional month show up on my annual passes (Plat). They were set to expire 9/2/20 and now are showing 10/2/20.


Me too. It now expires towards the end of August. This is the brave tale of the AP that would not die. Just when you thought you were taking one last vacation, other vacations could come along!


----------



## vinotinto

RWinNOLA said:


> We are at AK today.  Got in the park around 10.  Very short wait for FOP and NRJ.  Expedition Everest has been down since park opening.  Hope this isn’t an all day thing.  That’s my kids favorite.  We missed Test Track on out Epcot day because it was down nearly the whole day.  That’s really the only disappointing thing so far this trip


And in a regular trip, you could have said, "we will stop by the day we leave." But, with no Park Hopping, you would now need to switch out one of your park days. I think we're really going to miss PHing.


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> And in a regular trip, you could have said, "we will stop by the day we leave." But, with no Park Hopping, you would now need to switch out one of your park days. *I think we're really going to miss PHing.*



Oh. Tremendously. 

It's going to be a completely different kind of trip for us if PH is not back by next May.


----------



## hereforthechurros

vinotinto said:


> And in a regular trip, you could have said, "we will stop by the day we leave." But, with no Park Hopping, you would now need to switch out one of your park days. I think we're really going to miss PHing.


How many people used to check in at HS, grab a BG then hop over to Epcot? Those people are now stuck in HS for the day without much to do. PH definitely allowed for a more organic type of crowd control.


----------



## vinotinto

hereforthechurros said:


> How many people used to check in at HS, grab a BG then hop over to Epcot? Those people are now stuck in HS for the day without much to do. PH definitely allowed for a more organic type of crowd control.


That's literally what my DD and I did on our DHS day in Feb.


----------



## RWinNOLA

vinotinto said:


> And in a regular trip, you could have said, "we will stop by the day we leave." But, with no Park Hopping, you would now need to switch out one of your park days. I think we're really going to miss PHing.



Yep.  The ride closures really make us miss park hopping which is something we usually do.  We just got a notification that EE will be closed for the day.  Add in Test Track on our EPCOT day and we will miss out on two of our favorites on this trip.  Can’t say that every happened before.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve also read that WDW now offers a FP straight to the ICU can anyone confirm?
> 
> (Not poking fun at the virus or those sick, I’ve just seen this meme a LOT recently)



Of course it’s not funny, I don’t think anyone here doesn’t truly know the circumstances we’re in, but without a little levity every once in a while, this place would be very grim. If anyone takes these comments as offensive, then I’ll gladly take them down or you’re more than welcome to report them.


----------



## LaDonna

Mit88 said:


> If there’s anything I know I can say for certain, the bags will go back to normal price the day before I get there. Not that they’re expensive at regular price, I just have a hard time paying more than a dollar for a reusable bag



I hope they stay that price for awhile. Iwould love to use these as gift bags


----------



## bffer

hereforthechurros said:


> How many people used to check in at HS, grab a BG then hop over to Epcot? Those people are now stuck in HS for the day without much to do. PH definitely allowed for a more organic type of crowd control.


This is exactly what we were planning to do. Stop at Hollywood Studios, try to get a boarding pass. If we don't, go to another park. If we do, woo hoo, stay there! Then the virus happened.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Count me in the park hopping crowd. I won’t return until I can do it again.


----------



## OKWFan88

ROR- Boarding group 11 got called around 12 and was out in about 30 minutes. Both pre shows were done and overall great ride. Back at resort now but going back for Oga reservation and hopefully less people so will try to get on new Mickey ride. Social distancing really needs to be looked at for DHS. There is a significant amount of people there compared to other parks and I am sure they are working out the kinks...


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Oh. Tremendously.
> 
> It's going to be a completely different kind of trip for us if PH is not back by next May.



They're selling park hopper tickets for 2021, so it seems like they expect to have it back by then.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Count me in the park hopping crowd. I won’t return until I can do it again.



There’s plenty enough to do at every park for a full day, but there also isn’t, if that makes sense lol. MK I could spend park open to park close without hesitation, but as someone that has been to these parks so many times, I know how to navigate the parks to get the most out of a day from multiple parks that wont have me standing in the middle of the park midway through the day questioning what we want to do next. 

If I’m at DHS and there’s a long line at ToT, ill just walk over to EPCOT, grab something to eat, take a walk around WS and then walk back to DHS when I see the lines have gone down a little bit. Sure, in the time that I walked to and from EPCOT I probably would have gotten on ToT, but sometimes that walk over to the other park gives me a nice breather from the crowds and parks in general, and I find it relaxing to walk around the boardwalk, until I hit the vacation killing fence, of course


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> There’s plenty enough to do at every park for a full day, but there also isn’t, if that makes sense lol. MK I could spend park open to park close without hesitation, but as someone that has been to these parks so many times, I know how to navigate the parks to get the most out of a day from multiple parks that wont have me standing in the middle of the park midway through the day questioning what we want to do next.
> 
> If I’m at DHS and there’s a long line at ToT, ill just walk over to EPCOT, grab something to eat, take a walk around WS and then walk back to DHS when I see the lines have gone down a little bit. Sure, in the time that I walked to and from EPCOT I probably would have gotten on ToT, but sometimes that walk over to the other park gives me a nice breather from the crowds and parks in general, and I find it relaxing to walk around the boardwalk, until I hit the vacation killing fence, of course



I want to be able to go to the MK or HS every night if I want to. Having APs spoiled us.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to be able to go to the MK or HS every night if I want to. Having APs spoiled us.



If the fireworks were still happening and I had to decide over going to AK and doing FoP and Everest or going to the other 3 parks for the fireworks at the end of the night, I would be furious. Same applies for if EPCOT is the first park to bring back fireworks and I have to choose between EPCOT everyday or no fireworks every night. As you can tell, I love fireworks. Probably not as much as Carpets of Aladdin, but its close.


----------



## jenjersnap

Speaking of uncomfortable jokes, I was pulling out shirts today to pack and had to tell my DS that, no, this shirt is a little too on the nose for this trip (or, ever again).


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> They're selling park hopper tickets for 2021, so it seems like they expect to have it back by then.



I hope so, but I have learned not to count on anything!


----------



## Farro

jenjersnap said:


> Speaking of uncomfortable jokes, I was pulling out shirts today to pack and had to tell my DS that, no, this shirt is a little too on the nose for this trip (or, ever again).



I don't think it's offensive! Obviously all of there will know what it's referring to!


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> I hope so, but I have learned not to count on anything!



That's why I said "expect to" instead of "will". This year is giving me a complex.


----------



## KBoopaloo

SaintsManiac said:


> Count me in the park hopping crowd. I won’t return until I can do it again.


Same. I try to squeeze in as many FOP rides as I can per trip but only need half a day for the rest of Animal Kingdom so I usually rope drop it a couple of days and then go elsewhere for the rest of the day and end my day there a couple of times after spending the rest of the day at another park. No PH really puts a damper on the way I visit.


----------



## jenjersnap

Farro said:


> I don't think it's offensive! Obviously all of there will know what it's referring to!



Oh, I figured! Just no death volunteering in this family.


----------



## SaintsManiac

KBoopaloo said:


> Same. I try to squeeze in as many FOP rides as I can per trip but only need half a day for the rest of Animal Kingdom so I usually rope drop it a couple of days and then go elsewhere for the rest of the day and end my day there a couple of times after spending the rest of the day at another park. No PH really puts a damper on the way I visit.



Yes! 2-3 FoP FPs always. Then hop to HS or MK depending on FP availability.

The times are changing.


----------



## mshanson3121

NoTime42 said:


> Yesterday had the permanent cancellation of Stitch, Primeval Whirl and Rivers of Light



Permantent just until things settle down right? Back someday?


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> Permantent just until things settle down right? Back someday?



Permanent, Permanent. Gone forever, never returning


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I practiced for ROTR boarding groups today and it looks like if I was in the park (and found good connection) I would have been successful *twice* (and probably could have attempted more if I was truly dedicated) before groups ran out at the 4PM drop.

That has to be an indication that things are getting a little better with that ride's distribution/flow, at least I hope so! Currently packing my suitcase since I leave on Sunday... so exciting!


----------



## Carol Jackson

OKWFan88 said:


> ROR- Boarding group 11 got called around 12 and was out in about 30 minutes. Both pre shows were done and overall great ride. Back at resort now but going back for Oga reservation and hopefully less people so will try to get on new Mickey ride. Social distancing really needs to be looked at for DHS. There is a significant amount of people there compared to other parks and I am sure they are working out the kinks...


I have been at DHS since 9:30 and I have not seen any problems with social distancing. Just the opposite. I’ve seen families space themselves out two markers rather than one. And the masks are not a big deal. If you are thinking about coming I say come. Walking on these rides is amazing! Enjoying a beer at Baseline before I hit the MMRR queue. It’s down to 35 minutes, the lowest I’ve seen all day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> If the fireworks were still happening and I had to decide over going to AK and doing FoP and Everest or going to the other 3 parks for the fireworks at the end of the night, I would be furious. Same applies for if EPCOT is the first park to bring back fireworks and I have to choose between EPCOT everyday or no fireworks every night. As you can tell, I love fireworks. Probably not as much as Carpets of Aladdin, but its close.



Or the true ultimate experience - watching the Happily Ever After fireworks while riding the Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## hertamaniac

Carol Jackson said:


> I have been at DHS since 9:30 and I have not seen any problems with social distancing. Just the opposite. I’ve seen families space themselves out two markers rather than one. And the masks are not a big deal. If you are thinking about coming I say come. Walking on these rides is amazing! Enjoying a beer at Baseline before I hit the MMRR queue. It’s down to 35 minutes, the lowest I’ve seen all day.



Well, our cancelled AP's expire on August 12th.  In a premonition of sorts, I made park reservations at HS for August 11th as that is the day our blackout expires and the day before our cancellations take effect.  

I have them in a legacy mode as I won't know if we'll (or even just I) will be comfortable enough to enter the park. So I'll wait until the night before, do a risk/comfort assessment and determine if a few hours at HS is worthy. As of now, there is no way I'm stepping foot in any theme park.


----------



## OKWFan88

Carol Jackson said:


> I have been at DHS since 9:30 and I have not seen any problems with social distancing. Just the opposite. I’ve seen families space themselves out two markers rather than one. And the masks are not a big deal. If you are thinking about coming I say come. Walking on these rides is amazing! Enjoying a beer at Baseline before I hit the MMRR queue. It’s down to 35 minutes, the lowest I’ve seen all day.


Interesting, as every ride we’ve done when we are exiting it’s a free for all and gets very bottle necked. Experienced that on MF, RnR, Slinky, TSM and even the Muppet show. Social distancing is great when in the queue to the rides but there isn’t much direction when exiting. It goes back to personal responsibility and just putting yourself at a distance.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or the true ultimate experience - watching the Happily Ever After fireworks while riding the Carpets of Aladdin



Truly an experience like no other.


----------



## RWinNOLA

Mit88 said:


> There’s plenty enough to do at every park for a full day, but there also isn’t, if that makes sense lol. MK I could spend park open to park close without hesitation, but as someone that has been to these parks so many times, I know how to navigate the parks to get the most out of a day from multiple parks that wont have me standing in the middle of the park midway through the day questioning what we want to do next.
> 
> If I’m at DHS and there’s a long line at ToT, ill just walk over to EPCOT, grab something to eat, take a walk around WS and then walk back to DHS when I see the lines have gone down a little bit. Sure, in the time that I walked to and from EPCOT I probably would have gotten on ToT, but sometimes that walk over to the other park gives me a nice breather from the crowds and parks in general, and I find it relaxing to walk around the boardwalk, until I hit the vacation killing fence, of course



In my opinion, AK is not more than a half day park right now.  We arrived around 10.  Rode FOP 2x, NRJ, KS, KRR with a snack break along the way.  Had 12:45 lunch reservations at Y&Y.  Left there a little before 2.  Rode Dinosaur and the FOP for a 3rd time and still left the part before 3.  Even if EE was open, we may have spent another 30 minutes or so if we rode that 2-3 times.  Really missed hopping today.  We are back at the Riviera and would love to be able to finish the evening at EPCOT.


----------



## everreal15

MrsBooch said:


> I'm listening to the Dis Patreon podcast with just Pete - he mentioned he thinks the Dining Plan is totally done and not coming back (speculation of course). But that's the first time I've heard anyone say something like that. What do you guys think? Operationally speaking has that been floated before? Is the dining plan some kind of burden that they might be glad to be rid of? I always thought it was a money maker for Disney.



I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges. 

It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value. 

I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.


----------



## yulilin3

RWinNOLA said:


> In my opinion, AK is not more than a half day park right now.  We arrived around 10.  Rode FOP 2x, NRJ, KS, KRR with a snack break along the way.  Had 12:45 lunch reservations at Y&Y.  Left there a little before 2.  Rode Dinosaur and the FOP for a 3rd time and still left the part before 3.  Even if EE was open, we may have spent another 30 minutes or so if we rode that 2-3 times.  Really missed hopping today.  We are back at the Riviera and would love to be able to finish the evening at EPCOT.


It's the thing,  there are so many ways to tour the parks.  I stay at least an hour when i have the chance just at gorilla falls trail, i like touring conservation station and sitting down at the aviary inside maharajah jungle trek


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

yulilin3 said:


> It's the thing,  there are so many ways to tour the parks.  I stay at least an hour when i have the chance just at gorilla falls trail, i like touring conservation station and sitting down at the aviary inside maharajah jungle trek



Yeah. To each their own.  I’m not a fan of the aviary...I have bad luck with bird rooms...But I have a feeling seeing a closed up Nemo show when we’re there next week will bring tears to my eyes.  My family loves that show! We usually see it twice when we’re in AK and have met the cast twice.  Maybe we’ll just reenact it ourselves and sing the songs (in our  of course) as we walk by.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Permanent, Permanent. Gone forever, never returning



LIAR! 

Please say you're lying. 

I thought maybe just for Covid. We loved Rivers of Light


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> It's the thing,  there are so many ways to tour the parks.  I stay at least an hour when i have the chance just at gorilla falls trail, i like touring conservation station and sitting down at the aviary inside maharajah jungle trek



Was about to say this. If you’re into the animal aspect of the park, and not just the rides, it’s more than a 1 day park. Personally, I can’t do all of the animal trails in a day, even though it’s all different species, it becomes repetitive. I’ll do 1 or 2, do a couple rides, leave for another park and do the other trails another day. But AK has ALOT to offer than just the rides


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> LIAR!
> 
> Please say you're lying.
> 
> I thought maybe just for Covid. We loved Rivers of Light



Unfortunately I’m not lying. But they’ll replace the show with something else down the line. They didn’t build the stadium for it to not be used outside of a rest area


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> It's the thing,  there are so many ways to tour the parks.  I stay at least an hour when i have the chance just at gorilla falls trail, i like touring conservation station and sitting down at the aviary inside maharajah jungle trek



We spend 2-3 days each trip. We can't get enough of AK!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> We spend 2-3 days each trip. We can't get enough of AK!!!


Yeah and now I feel like dhs went down a notch without the entertainment,  frozen sting along was always fun and of course muy beloved citizens I'd Hollywood.  The actors are all eager for this dispute to end,  they're fearing for their careers,  some with 25 years in the park


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah and now I feel like dhs went down a notch without the entertainment,  frozen sting along was always fun and of course muy beloved citizens I'd Hollywood.  The actors are all eager for this dispute to end,  they're fearing for their careers,  some with 25 years in the park



Oh I'm sure. A lot of my friends are in creative fields and I'm so sad watching whats happening to them...


----------



## Sunnywho

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m nervous about this. Which processes do folks think may become permanent? I really would like a return to “normal” as much as possible one day.


Even after the pandemic ends, the average guest will be more cautious after having gone through a pandemic. Disney will want to encourage people to feel safe coming to a theme park and that means keeping whatever processes make people feel safer. I think Disney will have up to five years of diminished attendance with people not wanting to be around people as much as we used to.


----------



## pepperandchips

Disdreamprincess said:


> Dining related question. So, to this day, resort hopping is not permitted, one cannot go e.g to Enchanted Rose lounge to have a drink (if not booking also an ADR at GFC and not staying at GF), neither pop up to a counter service for a quick meal?


I can’t tell if anyone answered you - you can ride Disney transportation to the open resorts. You probably won’t be allowed to park at a Disney resort in your own vehicle if you don’t have a dining reservation and aren’t staying there.

Edit: last I heard, Enchanted Rose was still closed. Maybe someone else has been by and can confirm.


----------



## Brianstl

everreal15 said:


> I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges.
> 
> It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value.
> 
> I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.


If they weren't happy with the dining plan and were looking for an opening to do away with it, they would have not created a new dining plan back in February.


----------



## vampiroth

pepperandchips said:


> I can’t tell if anyone answered you - you can ride Disney transportation to the open resorts. You probably won’t be allowed to park at a Disney resort in your own vehicle if you don’t have a dining reservation and aren’t staying there.
> 
> Edit: last I heard, Enchanted Rose was still closed. Maybe someone else has been by and can confirm.



1.  Resort hopping is allowed for people with resort reservations. I did this before the parks reopened. 

2.  Enchanted Rose is still closed.


----------



## SierraT

RWinNOLA said:


> In my opinion, AK is not more than a half day park right now.  We arrived around 10.  Rode FOP 2x, NRJ, KS, KRR with a snack break along the way.  Had 12:45 lunch reservations at Y&Y.  Left there a little before 2.  Rode Dinosaur and the FOP for a 3rd time and still left the part before 3.  Even if EE was open, we may have spent another 30 minutes or so if we rode that 2-3 times.  Really missed hopping today.  We are back at the Riviera and would love to be able to finish the evening at EPCOT.



We love Animal Kingdom and the after hours was the best money we spent there.  We rode Flight of Passage 4 times that night when the wait was 120 minutes during the day.  I’ve been checking the wait times and it’s really hard not to jump on a plane right now.   The offsite resorts are bargains right now, such bargains I thought it was a system error. 

Do you feel like it’s not the same park?  I‘m not sure how to convey what I’m trying to ask and probably only Disney people would understand.  I know the face coverings are different, but do you feel like something is off outside of that?


----------



## Farro

Look!!! We can have a group meet at Tower of Terror and wear these!!! (Arnold from Total Recall)


----------



## figmentfinesse

Is the Mexico ride running but not showing wait times on the app?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RWinNOLA said:


> In my opinion, AK is not more than a half day park right now.  We arrived around 10.  Rode FOP 2x, NRJ, KS, KRR with a snack break along the way.  Had 12:45 lunch reservations at Y&Y.  Left there a little before 2.  Rode Dinosaur and the FOP for a 3rd time and still left the part before 3.  Even if EE was open, we may have spent another 30 minutes or so if we rode that 2-3 times.  Really missed hopping today.  We are back at the Riviera and would love to be able to finish the evening at EPCOT.



Ironically it is because of the low wait times that what you outline is possibly.  If there was even a 30 min wait for FoP and Everest was open that would take a full day for what you did.

Lack of shows definitely reduces time "needed" at each park.  At least AK has the animal trails and I love just wandering that park with all the details - normally we do 2 days at AK if we can


----------



## OKW Lover

Every time Disney shuts an attraction I say to my self "I won't miss that one" only to be surprised at how many will miss it.  Thank goodness they make vanilla and chocolate.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah and now I feel like dhs went down a notch without the entertainment,  frozen sting along was always fun and of course muy beloved citizens I'd Hollywood.  The actors are all eager for this dispute to end,  they're fearing for their careers,  some with 25 years in the park



Speaking of which - does anyone know how (what) Ben is doing ? Always our favorite historian and Pirate and Pal "Patch" !!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284239428488232960


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284242047667441664


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Speaking of which - does anyone know how (what) Ben is doing ? Always our favorite historian and Pirate and Pal "Patch" !!


I don't know Ben.  I can tell you that the actors that play Jack Diamond,  Paige Turner and Evie Starlight are ready to go back but want to be able to wear masks which is their main issue


----------



## pepperandchips

vampiroth said:


> 1.  Resort hopping is allowed for people with resort reservations. I did this before the parks reopened.
> 
> 2.  Enchanted Rose is still closed.


I was able to confirm on Twitter that Enchanted Rose reopened at least as of 7/9.


----------



## tinkerhon

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know Ben.  I can tell you that the actors that play Jack Diamond,  Paige Turner and Evie Starlight are ready to go back but want to be able to wear masks which is their main issue



Can't blame them ! This thread is making me nostalgic - now I'm thinking of all of the AIE hosts ! Mark was great -! Cam too ! I think Cam worked at "One Mans Dream" after Idol and as the lead solider at the Pixar Live preshow


----------



## yulilin3

tinkerhon said:


> Can't blame them ! This thread is making me nostalgic - now I'm thinking of all of the AIE hosts ! Mark was great -! Cam too ! I think Cam worked at "One Mans Dream" after Idol and as the lead solider at the Pixar Live preshow


Mark is going crazy at home  it's hard for all these creative people.  Another friend that works at the Nemo show basically is doing a different photoshoot with his outfits and wigs ans his dog each day, they definitely need to get back.
Dennis is at least working at Bourne stuntacular


----------



## AmberMV

SierraT said:


> We love Animal Kingdom and the after hours was the best money we spent there.  We rode Flight of Passage 4 times that night when the wait was 120 minutes during the day.  I’ve been checking the wait times and it’s really hard not to jump on a plane right now.   The offsite resorts are bargains right now, such bargains I thought it was a system error.
> 
> *Do you feel like it’s not the same park?*  I‘m not sure how to convey what I’m trying to ask and probably only Disney people would understand.  I know the face coverings are different, but do you feel like something is off outside of that?


I went to MK AP preview and it was by far _better_ than previous visits because you could actually walk and not run into people or get run into.  I thought it was a great experience.


----------



## MickeyBalloons

For those of you with questions wondering what it feels like?  Here are a few thoughts from the AP preview of MK and just returning home from Epcot today.

 Yes, it is still magical!  However, you need to be able to cope with the fact it is a different kind of magical than your normal, carefree vacation.  If you are good with that, you will have a wonderful time.  We were so happy we were back! it was a much needed mental boost. You will forget the stress of the outside world, but it is not your typical full emersion, all day long break from reality.

 Masks will drive you a bit crazy now and then. The humidity is what makes masks harder to deal with. Know your tolerance for humidity and extreme heat, my watch said true feel 102+  today.  We are local, used to the climate and yet we only lasted 3 hours between breaks. Stay hydrated, just stop and rest now and then.  Masks muffle peoples voices and people generally seemed quieter, I didn't hear as much chatter, no foreign languages being spoken. That seemed so strange.

The character cavalcades are cute and brighten the day, there are so few guests, the characters will wave and pose... just for you ...even on main street! rare!  ALL the princesses together, dancing around the train station? or maybe out joy riding around world showcase in a fancy carriage pulled by gorgeous horses? magical! The castle make over is prettier than I thought, the blue really stands out against the sky, the gold is tasteful, the pink is not plastic princess, more like faded red bricks.

You can hear the park music and see all the landscaping you never quite noticed before. Not much popcorn smell. More aggressive ducks, squirrels and birds. No rushing to the next FP or waiting around aimlessly for an hour until your next one. You can meander in one direction and ride whatever you come across.  No need to criss cross lands in a FP panic. Photography of the park architecture, signs or rides is easy with no one barging into your frame. Not many MM photographers around...

Mobile ordering is mostly easy, no restroom waits, almost everything walk on, hardly any strollers.  Shop without stress. Walk freely without the stop and start crowd shuffle. Buy a balloon because you're not going to bop guests in the head. 

There is less happy energy from guests and more of a quiet hum.  A sense of mindfulness. People either distracted with masks or simply avoiding others. Safety signs, Hand sanitizer stations, plexi glass barriers, CM's with masks and shields over their faces, no smiles to be seen, yes, it feels different, less theatrical. 

 We felt good about visiting, crowd levels, most of the safety measures. Now and then we would feel a little freaked out, especially at first.  We were actively trying to be mindful, used lots of stinky hand sanitizer and just felt happy to be there again.


----------



## everreal15

Brianstl said:


> If they weren't happy with the dining plan and were looking for an opening to do away with it, they would have not created a new dining plan back in February.



I think that too. If they hadn’t introduced the new option this year then I think I would buy into them wanting to get rid of it.

Also offering the free dining plan has been a great guest generator for them. I would think that they will need to keep offers like that around to help encourage attendance over the next year or so.


----------



## Anna_Sh

At EPCOT, does it seem like most of the WS shops are open, or is it kind of hit and miss?


----------



## MickeyBalloons

Anna_Sh said:


> At EPCOT, does it seem like most of the WS shops are open, or is it kind of hit and miss?


Mostly open, I only remember a few smaller shops closed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

everreal15 said:


> I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. *Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal*. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges.
> 
> It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value.
> 
> I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.


The point of the dining plan for Disney is not to create a good "deal" for the customer. Disney is creating a bundle. Statistically, people are likely to spend more money in a single transaction when goods/services are bundled (as opposed to buying the "pieces" individually). Disney LOVES the ability to throw stuff into a bundle for us to buy. It entices us to spend more money than if we made individual transactions for each piece, and for many people, it increases the appeal of staying on property. That convenience sells!

It will be back eventually. Probably with a price hike


----------



## SaintsManiac

Special DDP and FP package coming SOON.


----------



## Katrina Y

In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open. 

Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know Ben.  I can tell you that the actors that play Jack Diamond,  Paige Turner and Evie Starlight are ready to go back but want to be able to wear masks which is their main issue


I am so mad at Disney digging into their no mask for actors policy. Ri-dic-u-lous!!!

Those poor CMs could be working, Disney guests could be entertained and Disney could be making money off the guests excited for more options


----------



## Katrina Y

Anna_Sh said:


> At EPCOT, does it seem like most of the WS shops are open, or is it kind of hit and miss?


Nothing in Canada, only the tea shop in England, the shop in the back at France, Japan’s big store is open, Mexico Pavilion is open, I will know more later, still walking around.


----------



## runningstitch

Katrina Y said:


> In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open.
> 
> Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.


THIS. Also, sometimes in the parks they will stop a ride for cleaning while the queue is full, and two out of three times I saw families remove or improperly wear masks during this time, which can last up to 15 minutes. There wasn't a cast member in the middle of the queue to police this, and it made me and my daughter very anxious. We reported it both times to the next CM we saw. We straight up left the line (not to return) during one of these instances and told a CM. Overall I felt mostly safe in all four parks, but never more so than when everyone followed the rules.


----------



## MKEMSE

Does anyone know if The American Adventure is open at EPCOT?


----------



## MrsBooch

everreal15 said:


> I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges.
> 
> It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value.
> 
> I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.



yup - agreed. Although they did just roll out that new tier of Dining Plan that was not quite deluxe and not quite regular. We will see I guess. I just want Casey’s & Gastons to open so I can get that god awful cheese sauce, some corn dog nuggets and wash it all down with a LeFous Brew & cinnamon bun for dessert. Obviously.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know Ben.  I can tell you that the actors that play Jack Diamond,  Paige Turner and Evie Starlight are ready to go back but want to be able to wear masks which is their main issue



Not sure if masks would work everywhere but I feel like the Citizens of Hollywood could make it work and incorporate them into their shows


----------



## casaya95

Went to DHS today and MK yesterday. I saw no issues with masks whatsoever, and I was so thrilled. It really feels like all the people at the parks currently are the “lifers” who already understand the parks; didn’t see many confused guests.

In terms of the parking situation at DHS, we didn’t get let in until around 9:15 or so and we were the first car. By that point, though, there were a ton of people already in the park via Skyliner. We’re going back Monday, so we’ll try that option rather than driving.

We got BG 24 exactly at 10, got called around 1:10.


----------



## gatechfan99

vinotinto said:


> Can’t wait to hear Part 2 tomorrow!


Well, thought I’d update today with our HS day, especially if it helps someone with planning. First, obviously, it felt much more crowded than MK yesterday, but at least to me, not uncomfortably so. We had a lot of line waiting but people seemed to keep their distance.

Parking- they seem to have different times every day. Got to the cones off the exit ramp (before the pay gates) about 8:40 and they were turning people around and said lot didn’t open until 9:00. I looped around, got back around 8:50 and they were letting cars stay at the cones. We were probably behind about 20 cars at that point. After about 5 minutes, they let everyone pull up to the gates but no further. Did not actually start letting people through the gates until about 9:20.

Temp check was crowded but moved fast. No real line at bag check or tap stiles. We went straight to MMRR and were in line about 9:40. Lots of people ahead of us so I assumed buses and Skyliner were quicker than driving today. Good thing is line was moving, so they must have started the ride way before 10:00.

Ok, so 9:59:30, we got the app fired up for RotR. Refreshed right at 10, all our party was there, had BG 13 in about 3 seconds. Not sure how long they lasted but lots of people around us got one. Wound up going down so didn’t ride until about 12:30. I later noticed they were at BG 71 at 5:00.

Were done with MMRR around 10:20, got TSL done after that.

Afternoon felt pretty light. Short wait for Falcon. My kids did RnR Coaster 4 times in a row with essentially no line.

So again, crowded but still much lighter than regular times. Again, good mask compliance. Heat is bad, not sure the mask has made it much worse. My kids have been great with them. Youngest is 7 and you have to pry it off his face when it’s time because he never takes it off. Overall recommendation same as yesterday. If on the fence, come down at this time. People are doing well with compliance and crowds will never be this good again. We’ve got AK tomorrow so hopefully an easy day.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any word on issues or restrictions with using Uber/Lyft to get around property?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Katrina Y said:


> In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open.
> 
> Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.



We are considering just the opposite, making EP our only 2 day park. We have visited all 4 parks once this trip, now trying to decide which to repeat tomorrow, our last day. We usually visit every park at least twice, 7-10 day trips with at least a half day in a park every day. This trip was different in many ways, but we really felt like we 'finished' each park on our one day there. We have a park pass for HS tomorrow, but considering whether to switch to EP or MK,  or just chill in the pool.

We didn't see any of the characters at Epcot, so I kind of want to go back for that--the cavalcade sounds like it is worth seeing.  We arrived late and spent a while in future world, then it rained for a couple hours. We circled the whole World Showcase, but it was after 7pm. I understand that there is no set schedule, but does anyone know what time others have seen characters? We've had pretty awful luck on catching characters all week. HS aparently has three sets of characters that drive through the park, but we literally saw the same Pixar group 4 times, and Dis Jr once. After missing them for 2 dsys, we really want to see Mickey and friends somehow before we leave!


----------



## LSUmiss

dreamit said:


> For those watching wait times, this entire week we’ve found wait times significantly overstated at all parks except AK. For example, we just walked on Splash three times in a row with 30 minutes posted each time. BTMR posted at 35 and from entering the line to boarding was 12 minutes. Yesterday Test Track showed 60 minutes and it was a 15 minute wait.


Yes MMRR said 45 & was basically walk-on. Maybe 20 min wait but line moved the whole time.

I wonder if it’s b/c they’re just guessing b/c I doubt they’re giving that card lanyard thing that the use for guests to give to the CM at the front of the line.


----------



## only hope

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Yeah. To each their own.  I’m not a fan of the aviary...I have bad luck with bird rooms...But I have a feeling seeing a closed up Nemo show when we’re there next week will bring tears to my eyes.  My family loves that show! We usually see it twice when we’re in AK and have met the cast twice.  Maybe we’ll just reenact it ourselves and sing the songs (in our  of course) as we walk by.



How does one go about meeting the cast?? Though that may not be a thing when they return. I’ve seen the show probably a dozen times the past few years and the actor playing Marlin has _always_ been the same. I know there must be more than one as no one works seven days a week but we’ve never seen anyone else. I’m so familiar with him as Marlin that once I could tell thirty seconds into the show that the poor man had a cold. 



gottalovepluto said:


> I am so mad at Disney digging into their no mask for actors policy. Ri-dic-u-lous!!!
> 
> Those poor CMs could be working, Disney guests could be entertained and Disney could be making money off the guests excited for more options





TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if masks would work everywhere but I feel like the Citizens of Hollywood could make it work and incorporate them into their shows



I thought the hold up was Disney refusing to test. This is ridiculous. All the people I saw in entertainment at Uni wore masks. Why can’t the entertainment cm at Disney do that too? Yeah, it looks different and means you can’t forget even during entertainment that there’s a pandemic, but the tm/cm and guests safety is more important. I don’t understand why WDW would place image above safety.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I want to be able to go to the MK or HS every night if I want to. Having APs spoiled us.


I used to like that too. But with these staggered shortened hours, I’m not sure it would be worth the hassle anyway,


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> It's the thing,  there are so many ways to tour the parks.  I stay at least an hour when i have the chance just at gorilla falls trail, i like touring conservation station and sitting down at the aviary inside maharajah jungle trek


Agreed & for us with DS 2 we can go slow & still get everything done that we want to do.


----------



## LSUmiss

figmentfinesse said:


> Is the Mexico ride running but not showing wait times on the app?


Yes it was yesterday.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyBalloons said:


> For those of you with questions wondering what it feels like?  Here are a few thoughts from the AP preview of MK and just returning home from Epcot today.
> 
> Yes, it is still magical!  However, you need to be able to cope with the fact it is a different kind of magical than your normal, carefree vacation.  If you are good with that, you will have a wonderful time.  We were so happy we were back! it was a much needed mental boost. You will forget the stress of the outside world, but it is not your typical full emersion, all day long break from reality.
> 
> Masks will drive you a bit crazy now and then. The humidity is what makes masks harder to deal with. Know your tolerance for humidity and extreme heat, my watch said true feel 102+  today.  We are local, used to the climate and yet we only lasted 3 hours between breaks. Stay hydrated, just stop and rest now and then.  Masks muffle peoples voices and people generally seemed quieter, I didn't hear as much chatter, no foreign languages being spoken. That seemed so strange.
> 
> The character cavalcades are cute and brighten the day, there are so few guests, the characters will wave and pose... just for you ...even on main street! rare!  ALL the princesses together, dancing around the train station? or maybe out joy riding around world showcase in a fancy carriage pulled by gorgeous horses? magical! The castle make over is prettier than I thought, the blue really stands out against the sky, the gold is tasteful, the pink is not plastic princess, more like faded red bricks.
> 
> You can hear the park music and see all the landscaping you never quite noticed before. Not much popcorn smell. More aggressive ducks, squirrels and birds. No rushing to the next FP or waiting around aimlessly for an hour until your next one. You can meander in one direction and ride whatever you come across.  No need to criss cross lands in a FP panic. Photography of the park architecture, signs or rides is easy with no one barging into your frame. Not many MM photographers around...
> 
> Mobile ordering is mostly easy, no restroom waits, almost everything walk on, hardly any strollers.  Shop without stress. Walk freely without the stop and start crowd shuffle. Buy a balloon because you're not going to bop guests in the head.
> 
> There is less happy energy from guests and more of a quiet hum.  A sense of mindfulness. People either distracted with masks or simply avoiding others. Safety signs, Hand sanitizer stations, plexi glass barriers, CM's with masks and shields over their faces, no smiles to be seen, yes, it feels different, less theatrical.
> 
> We felt good about visiting, crowd levels, most of the safety measures. Now and then we would feel a little freaked out, especially at first.  We were actively trying to be mindful, used lots of stinky hand sanitizer and just felt happy to be there again.


And for us it felt more magical than ever. With DS (2), the hustle & bustle of the massive crowds were too much most of the time. Walk on rides & the fact that he can hold our hands & walk through the parks without getting trampled has made this the best wdw trip yet for us.


----------



## LSUmiss

casaya95 said:


> Went to DHS today and MK yesterday. I saw no issues with masks whatsoever, and I was so thrilled. It really feels like all the people at the parks currently are the “lifers” who already understand the parks; didn’t see many confused guests.
> 
> In terms of the parking situation at DHS, we didn’t get let in until around 9:15 or so and we were the first car. By that point, though, there were a ton of people already in the park via Skyliner. We’re going back Monday, so we’ll try that option rather than driving.
> 
> We got BG 24 exactly at 10, got called around 1:10.


Yay! You made it!


----------



## Katrina Y

DisMommyTX said:


> We are considering just the opposite, making EP our only 2 day park. We have visited all 4 parks once this trip, now trying to decide which to repeat tomorrow, our last day. We usually visit every park at least twice, 7-10 day trips with at least a half day in a park every day. This trip was different in many ways, but we really felt like we 'finished' each park on our one day there. We have a park pass for HS tomorrow, but considering whether to switch to EP or MK,  or just chill in the pool.
> 
> We didn't see any of the characters at Epcot, so I kind of want to go back for that--the cavalcade sounds like it is worth seeing.  We arrived late and spent a while in future world, then it rained for a couple hours. We circled the whole World Showcase, but it was after 7pm. I understand that there is no set schedule, but does anyone know what time others have seen characters? We've had pretty awful luck on catching characters all week. HS aparently has three sets of characters that drive through the park, but we literally saw the same Pixar group 4 times, and Dis Jr once. After missing them for 2 dsys, we really want to see Mickey and friends somehow before we leave!


We saw all of them, some we saw loop around a second time. They were cute and very interactive. It seemed like they looped World Showcase every 15 to 30 minutes. They also had some musicians singing and playing instruments on the stage in front of America. I love Epcot, I was just sad to see Future World so torn up. 

It was so hot! My son failed the temperature check and had to cool down in the tent and drink water. They said his sunburn probably made it worse. When they checked him again it was around 97 degrees.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Katrina Y said:


> In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open.
> 
> Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.


 I’m glad to hear that the Patisserie is open!  Their croissants are amazing!


----------



## jenjersnap

Les Halles being open is awesome news! How about Kringla? 



Katrina Y said:


> In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open.
> 
> Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.


----------



## nkosiek

Anna_Sh said:


> At EPCOT, does it seem like most of the WS shops are open, or is it kind of hit and miss?


When I was there on Wednesday, all of the Ftench shops were closed except thr little bit after the movie, all of Germany was closed except the crappy Wurthers place.


----------



## nkosiek

Katrina Y said:


> In my opinion, Epcot has been by far the most affected park. Even with Food and Wine, I am not sure it is worth a day. So many shops are closed and it isn't the same without the workers from other countries. Future World is so ugly with all the walls and no fountain. The good news:  Boulangerie Patisserie less Halles in France was open.
> 
> Epcot is one of my favorite parks, but I would skip going to it, unless you are at Disney for several days.


When did they open La Boulangerie? It was closed on Wednesday. Grumble.


----------



## nkosiek

Found some Pin Trading at MK today. Fantasy Faire, after Philharmagic, has a board as does the store after Space. According to the CM at FF, each land is suppose to have one buy she wasnt sure where any others were except hetlrs and the Tomorrowland one. 

Also, found a second place in AK near the bridge as you come in to Africa from the island. Its near the old pin cart there. The first I found was in Dinoland near Primeval Whirl.

Afternoons are still best bet for touring any and all parks, especially if you can handle the heat.


----------



## Katrina Y

nkosiek said:


> When did they open La Boulangerie? It was closed on Wednesday. Grumble.


Not sure, but I was able to get my strawberry tart. They had a decent menu.


----------



## Katrina Y

jenjersnap said:


> Les Halles being open is awesome news! How about Kringla?


Yes, I got their yummy caramel popcorn. They had a limited menu.


----------



## Lewisc

[QUOTE="only hope, post: 62147869,]




I thought the hold up was Disney refusing to test. This is ridiculous. All the people I saw in entertainment at Uni wore masks. Why can’t the entertainment cm at Disney do that too? Yeah, it looks different and means you can’t forget even during entertainment that there’s a pandemic, but the tm/cm and guests safety is more important. I don’t understand why WDW would place image above safety.
[/QUOTE]
I think the issue is cost. Disney gets to save money while shifting the blame to the union. Of course guests would understand if performers had to wear masks.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Any word on issues or restrictions with using Uber/Lyft to get around property?


I don't use them but did see people getting dropped off by them at dhs and ak.  Obviously they have to wait with everyone else for the toll plaza to open,  only place they don't have to wait is for drop of at ttc


----------



## vinotinto

Well, today is the day! I'm so excited, I've been up since 4am! We will hopefully hit Epcot this evening.

I changed our hotel yesterday from CR Tower TPV with 35% off FD recovery offer / price protection to Poly Standard Studio with AP discount. Yes, a day before arriving. You know us DISers, always monkeying with our reservations. 

I'll report back on our experiences. If anyone needs any specific info, let me know and I will try to find out!


----------



## Makmak

hereforthechurros said:


> Any word on issues or restrictions with using Uber/Lyft to get around property?


We have taken Lyft to animal Kingdom and TTC so far and it was the same as any other time in terms of time/cost/drop off locations.


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> I don't use them but did see people getting dropped off by them at dhs and ak.  Obviously they have to wait with everyone else for the toll plaza to open,  only place they don't have to wait is for drop of at ttc


I thought ride share drops where near bus drop off. In the past that’s where we were dropped off. They entered via bus line on the two we used last year. Maybe it has changed .


----------



## Llama mama

Makmak said:


> We have taken Lyft to animal Kingdom and TTC so far and it was the same as any other time in terms of time/cost/drop off locations.


Last year at AK ours dropped us at the bus area . They didn’t enter with the cars. Is that what yours did?


----------



## yulilin3

Llama mama said:


> I thought ride share drops where near bus drop off. In the past that’s where we were dropped off. They entered via bus line on the two we used last year. Maybe it has changed .


I believe the only one that drops near the buses is at epcot.  Ak and dhs stop in the regular parking to the side


----------



## yulilin3

Going to epcot today ro complete all 4 parks,  have to admit, without the voices of liberty or British revolution is the park i look forward the least,  none of the attractions really call to me except spaceship earth.
I do see myself spending time and money inside world showplace though.  Streaming starting around 11 if anyone wants to watch


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Going to epcot today ro complete all 4 parks,  have to admit, without the voices of liberty or British revolution is the park i look forward the least,  none of the attractions really call to me except spaceship earth.
> I do see myself spending time and money inside world showplace though.  Streaming starting around 11 if anyone wants to watch


Please keep an eye out to how much shopping is available in the showcase . We arrive in two weeks and my daughters love shopping there. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Going to epcot today ro complete all 4 parks,  have to admit, without the voices of liberty or British revolution is the park i look forward the least,  none of the attractions really call to me except spaceship earth.
> I do see myself spending time and money inside world showplace though.  Streaming starting around 11 if anyone wants to watch



I'm heading to HS today to make it all 4 parks!

So technically I'm going to beat you! ha!


----------



## mrg013

pepperandchips said:


> I was able to confirm on Twitter that Enchanted Rose reopened at least as of 7/9.



We totally missed that Enchanted Rose had reopened! But we were very pleasantly surprised last night when we wandered over to GF after dinner at Kona Cafe and it was open. They’re not doing the tableside cocktails right now, but the drinks we had were great and it was a really nice experience with barely anyone else there.


----------



## Janet McDonald

osufeth24 said:


> I'm heading to HS today to make it all 4 parks!
> 
> So technically I'm going to beat you! ha!


Do you know what time they are actually letting people in the parks at HS?  We are at saratoga and are considering getting an Uber this morning instead of buses to make sure we are inside as soon as they actually start letting people in.  Its posted here that buses start running at 9:30 and that is cutting it to close for me.  Wondering what time to get the Uber. I read somewhere that yesterday they were already open at 9:20


----------



## Makmak

Llama mama said:


> Last year at AK ours dropped us at the bus area . They didn’t enter with the cars. Is that what yours did?


No, there is a marked ride share drop off area at the corner of the AK parking lot close to the walking path to the entrance. They are not supposed to go in with busses but we have had some drivers that did that anyway. Once our driver that tried to do that at Epcot got cornered and yelled at by Disney security. They told him they recognized him as repeatedly entering the area when he has been told the bus area is prohibited to ride shares. It was quite a scene.


----------



## Disneylover99

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, I got their yummy caramel popcorn. They had a limited menu.


Kringla is in Norway. 
You probably got the popcorn in Germany at Karamell Kuche.


----------



## osufeth24

Janet McDonald said:


> Do you know what time they are actually letting people in the parks at HS?  We are at saratoga and are considering getting an Uber this morning instead of buses to make sure we are inside as soon as they actually start letting people in.  Its posted here that buses start running at 9:30 and that is cutting it to close for me.  Wondering what time to get the Uber. I read somewhere that yesterday they were already open at 9:20



No idea really, I've seen different reports. 

It depends what you're trying to do first?  If MMRR is your first choice, I'd try to be at the park before 930.  If that doesn't matter, than as long as you are there before 10 to get a VQ


----------



## gatechfan99

Janet McDonald said:


> Do you know what time they are actually letting people in the parks at HS?  We are at saratoga and are considering getting an Uber this morning instead of buses to make sure we are inside as soon as they actually start letting people in.  Its posted here that buses start running at 9:30 and that is cutting it to close for me.  Wondering what time to get the Uber. I read somewhere that yesterday they were already open at 9:20


Yesterday they didn’t open the parking plaza until about 9:15. They let cars line up about 30 minutes early there. Buses and skyliner were already dropping off before that. But day before that, Shannon from WDW Prep drove and said she was in line for MMRR at 9:15. So seems to vary so far.


----------



## dreamit

vinotinto said:


> Well, today is the day! I'm so excited, I've been up since 4am! We will hopefully hit Epcot this evening.
> 
> I changed our hotel yesterday from CR Tower TPV with 35% off FD recovery offer / price protection to Poly Standard Studio with AP discount. Yes, a day before arriving. You know us DISers, always monkeying with our reservations.
> 
> I'll report back on our experiences. If anyone needs any specific info, let me know and I will try to find out!


Safe travels! We did the same resort change the day before our trip! Our price protected TPV CR room cost a little more than the discounted Poly room and I didn’t see much benefit to the MK view with no fireworks. I had never stayed in a Studio at Poly before and we’re loving the extra sink and shower. Plus the temp check and walk through security before getting on the resort monorail is great.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I suspected Les Halles would be opening, as I had seen someone on Twitter posting excitement over being hired for Food and Beverage in the France pavilion.

Great to hear it confirmed.


----------



## scrappinginontario

everreal15 said:


> I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges.
> 
> It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value.
> 
> I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.


 As a family who stays at a value resort and has traveled during free dining for the past 10 years, we will never be able to cover our food costs even with the 35% room discount.


----------



## planecrazy63

We will be in Epcot later today as well to complete the parks. We decided with the lack of things open we would make it a half day park


----------



## tcherjen

LSUmiss said:


> And for us it felt more magical than ever. With DS (2), the hustle & bustle of the massive crowds were too much most of the time. Walk on rides & the fact that he can hold our hands & walk through the parks without getting trampled has made this the best wdw trip yet for us.



How did your 2 year old do with the mask? How did you practice with him to get him to wear it? We are planning to go in September and 2 year old GS will be with us.


----------



## yulilin3

I am about to pull the trigger and book a night at Pop to be able to go to DHS for the anniversary of SWGE, these discounted rates are so good.


----------



## osufeth24

Leaving my house now for HS. Will update on parking when I get there (takes about 25 minutes to reach hs)


----------



## jsbowl16

What time do they open MMRR? I am wondering if people are getting onto the ride before 10am and then having any issues getting a boarding group for RotR because they are on MMRR at 10am.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Leaving my house now for HS. Will update on parking when I get there (takes about 25 minutes to reach hs)


MTFBWY


----------



## yulilin3

jsbowl16 said:


> What time do they open MMRR? I am wondering if people are getting onto the ride before 10am and then having any issues getting a boarding group for RotR because they are on MMRR at 10am.


there's connection inside the building


----------



## LaDonna

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, I got their yummy caramel popcorn. They had a limited menu.


I’m so used to having a snack credit without it I have no idea... what’s the price for the popcorn right now? Planning on having it as my lunch one day lol


----------



## hertamaniac

vinotinto said:


> Well, today is the day! I'm so excited, I've been up since 4am! We will hopefully hit Epcot this evening.
> 
> I changed our hotel yesterday from CR Tower TPV with 35% off FD recovery offer / price protection to Poly Standard Studio with AP discount. Yes, a day before arriving. You know us DISers, always monkeying with our reservations.
> 
> I'll report back on our experiences. If anyone needs any specific info, let me know and I will try to find out!



Looking forward to your insights.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mit88

First weekend where all 4 parks are open to the public. Should be interesting to see what the crowds are like.


----------



## Eric Smith

everreal15 said:


> I think Pete has mentioned that he felt like Disney has not really been a fan of the dining plan and would look for an opening to do away with it if they could. This pandemic could be that reason. Disney has progressively made the dining plan less and less of a deal. Its not really a good "deal" not at all but it does offer convenience which is why why have gotten it when we did. Since its just me and and the wife we found it easier without the dining plan since we like to do a lot of lounges.
> 
> It will be interesting if Disney opts to not bring it back. I think it would upset a lot of people if they did. But I think it most families worked out the math for what they normally would spend it wouldn't be that big of a deal. I know there are families that the DP is always great for but I think the majority its convenience or perceived value even if its not always great value.
> 
> I think they will bring it back but I could totally see it going either way.


They’re going to bring it back.  They make a ton of money on it.  I’d venture a guess that at least 3/4 of people who buy the dining plan would save money if they just paid as they went.


----------



## OKW Lover

hereforthechurros said:


> Any word on issues or restrictions with using Uber/Lyft to get around property?


Operating normally


----------



## osufeth24

Parking lot not open. Probably 20 cars back


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> First weekend where all 4 parks are open to the public. Should be interesting to see what the crowds are like.



I don't see it being too different since a lot of days were sold out for aps


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/peop...ntime-one-week-after-magic-kingdom-reopening/


----------



## osufeth24

Opened around 915.. Now then madness to get into park. Def a lot more people than the others parks I've been to


----------



## Kyhome

yulilin3 said:


> I don't use them but did see people getting dropped off by them at dhs and ak.  Obviously they have to wait with everyone else for the toll plaza to open,  only place they don't have to wait is for drop of at ttc


I have tried to search for this lately. I know it changes often. Can we take an Uber or Lyft right up to the bus drop off at MK? Or does Uber and Lyft drop off at TTC?


----------



## Katrina Y

LaDonna said:


> I’m so used to having a snack credit without it I have no idea... what’s the price for the popcorn right now? Planning on having it as my lunch one day lol


$7.45 including tax 
ETA: I messed up, I got the popcorn in Germany. It is still amazing! Sorry!


----------



## Katrina Y

Disneylover99 said:


> Kringla is in Norway.
> You probably got the popcorn in Germany at Karamell Kuche.


Oops! Thank you!


----------



## LaDonna

Katrina Y said:


> $7.45 including tax
> ETA: I messed up, I got the popcorn in Germany. It is still amazing! Sorry!


Yay one cheap but yummy lunch I can count on  hmmm thinking of splitting that with hubby and a sandwich somewhere in Epcot that should do the trick


----------



## osufeth24

There's a good chance I may be riding SDD when Vq drops lol


----------



## yulilin3

Kyhome said:


> I have tried to search for this lately. I know it changes often. Can we take an Uber or Lyft right up to the bus drop off at MK? Or does Uber and Lyft drop off at TTC?


No, only to ttc drop off


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/peop...ntime-one-week-after-magic-kingdom-reopening/



I'm starting to get a tiny bit nervous...


----------



## LSUmiss

tcherjen said:


> How did your 2 year old do with the mask? How did you practice with him to get him to wear it? We are planning to go in September and 2 year old GS will be with us.


He just turned 2 so I think it depends on that too. But, he hasn’t done great with it. But he is in the stroller most of the time & no one has asked hs about him.


----------



## osufeth24

Group 1!


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Group 1!



I think you have a great chance of getting to ride it today!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

osufeth24 said:


> Group 1!


That's awesome!  Let us know how it goes.  DD and I are going to be there next Saturday and it's the first time we will have been to GE so I have been practicing from home.  So far, it looks like we would have gotten in.  I make it all the way through to the oops! it looks like you are not in the park.  We are huge Star Wars fans and so looking forward to being there.  We have booked two days at HWS.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

It looks like Les Halles and  kringla switched; Kringla is now closed.


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> It looks like Les Halles and  kringla switched; Kringla is now closed.



I for one am happier Les Halles was the choice to be open...if I were going now...


----------



## OKW Lover

Kyhome said:


> I have tried to search for this lately. I know it changes often. Can we take an Uber or Lyft right up to the bus drop off at MK? Or does Uber and Lyft drop off at TTC?


No, Uber/Lyft can only drop you off at the TTC.


----------



## osufeth24

Delayed opening for rise it looks like


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Group 1!





Farro said:


> I think you have a great chance of getting to ride it today!





osufeth24 said:


> Delayed opening for rise it looks like




(...quickly googling how to reverse a jinx....)


----------



## hereforthechurros

Llama mama said:


> I thought ride share drops where near bus drop off. In the past that’s where we were dropped off. They entered via bus line on the two we used last year. Maybe it has changed .


At MK they can only drop at TTC, not where the buses drop. Epcot, at least last time we took one, dropped in a specific ride share area more near general parking. AK drops closer to where buses drop, but in it's own area. HS drops more near the gate. This could all be different though now.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm starting to get a tiny bit nervous...


They had better not!!!!!


----------



## Carol Jackson

I rode MMRR yesterday around 4:00 with about a 20 minute wait (and they paused it for cleaning in that 20 minutes). Cute ride for kids. But my heart misses The Great Movie Ride. I’ll get you my pretty...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284480590322991106


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284480590322991106


Looks busy as usual!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Kyhome said:


> I have tried to search for this lately. I know it changes often. Can we take an Uber or Lyft right up to the bus drop off at MK? Or does Uber and Lyft drop off at TTC?


For MK they will ONLY drop at the TTC.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284480590322991106




It's gorgeous.


----------



## osufeth24

30 minutes and still waiting outside for it to start calling boarding.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> 30 minutes and still waiting outside for it to start calling boarding.


Are there a lot of people doing this? How are crowds inside the park and in SWGE today?


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Are there a lot of people doing this? How are crowds inside the park and in SWGE today?



Yes the line is pretty long behind me. Haven't walked around much yet since I went straight to rise since I had group 1.  Figured no reason to leave at this point


----------



## Mit88

I haven’t seen it in person, but I know already I’m team Pink Castle.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I don't see it being too different since a lot of days were sold out for aps



I think you’ll start to see more vacationers than locals now that all 4 are back open. Not a huge influx, but certainly more now that we’re getting further from the reopenings


----------



## osufeth24

Just went around and said it's going to be at least another 35 minutes


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> Just went around and said it's going to be at least another 35 minutes


Are you all just stood out in the open in Florida sun right now?

Is everyone in the queue socially distancing?


----------



## nashvilleash

mrg013 said:


> We totally missed that Enchanted Rose had reopened! But we were very pleasantly surprised last night when we wandered over to GF after dinner at Kona Cafe and it was open. They’re not doing the tableside cocktails right now, but the drinks we had were great and it was a really nice experience with barely anyone else there.


Does anyone know if you have to have a reservation at a resort reservation to park over there? We are staying at Contemporary and want to get Tonga toast. Trying to figure out logistics of resort hopping for quick service food


----------



## osufeth24

At least where I'm at the line is in orderly fashion. We're basically in the queue line right before entrance to ride. They have the markers all along the path. 

It's not like a big group just hovering outside


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Are you all just stood out in the open in Florida sun right now?
> 
> Is everyone in the queue socially distancing?



I thought you aren't supposed to be worried about this stuff...Rome burning and all?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I thought you aren't supposed to be worried about this stuff...Rome burning and all?


Just you worry about whether the coffee machines will still be there when you get there!


----------



## osufeth24

I've been summoned!


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I've been summoned!



oh thank god!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

nashvilleash said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have a reservation at a resort reservation to park over there? We are staying at Contemporary and want to get Tonga toast. Trying to figure out logistics of resort hopping for quick service food


Accounts I've seen are that they are not letting people park without a dining reservation. Why not just take the monorail to the TTC and walk to Poly or take the monorail straight to Poly?


----------



## osufeth24

*Ahhh cool air *


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> I think you’ll start to see more vacationers than locals now that all 4 are back open. Not a huge influx, but certainly more now that we’re getting further from the reopenings


I think it is actually going to slow down after the first couple weeks.


----------



## anthony2k7

Anyone know what the crowds are like at universal now?


----------



## dismom58

Brianstl said:


> That is three days in a row of a declining first time positive test rate now.  Also, 142,981 is just a massive amount of tests results to come back in one day.


The numbers don’t reflect daily testing some private labs are sending in weekly results


----------



## Makmak

anthony2k7 said:


> Just you worry about whether the coffee machines will still be there when you get there!


Well the coffee machines are in the rooms at pop but I brought my own bc I never use the in room coffee makers. I’ve seen things. Therefore I don’t trust them even under normal circumstances.


----------



## Makmak

anthony2k7 said:


> Anyone know what the crowds are like at universal now?


25 mins gringots and 15 mins Jurassic Park


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I think it is actually going to slow down after the first couple weeks.



It could definitely slow down. But given the number of “it’s safer than grocery stores” comments as opposed to “no one is following the rules”, there’s a possibility more people will become more comfortable with the notion of going to the parks.


----------



## Makmak

Mit88 said:


> It could definitely slow down. But given the number of “it’s safer than grocery stores” comments as opposed to “no one is following the rules”, there’s a possibility more people will become more comfortable with the notion of going to the parks.


I agree. Every day we see more influx at the resort. First days we hardly saw any arrivals but yesterday there were back to back magical
Express busses here.


----------



## Pksmom03

According to MDE, EE is down. Wasn’t it down all day yesterday too?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Pksmom03 said:


> According to MDE, EE is down. Wasn’t it down all day yesterday too?



Yes it was.


----------



## birostick

Pksmom03 said:


> According to MDE, EE is down. Wasn’t it down all day yesterday too?



they are low key fixing the Yeti 

/s


----------



## osufeth24

Rise amazing as always


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284512803043389441


----------



## Llama mama

nashvilleash said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have a reservation at a resort reservation to park over there? We are staying at Contemporary and want to get Tonga toast. Trying to figure out logistics of resort hopping for quick service food


We will be at the Contemporary end of the month. I was too afraid to try QS (in case they denied entry) at another resort so we booked a dinner at Whispering Canyon. I figured we would just Uber over.


----------



## Mit88

birostick said:


> they are low key fixing the Yeti
> 
> /s



Thats what they’re allocating the SSE, festival pavilion, Mary Poppins, Primeval Whirl, Stitch, and Festival of light budget for.


----------



## Brianstl

I really think dining plan is going to come back soon.  The new menu signs for Taste of Food & Wine have snack credits listed on them.  They are definitely new menus since they include 12 ounce beers.  
My guess is they start selling some level of dining plan before the end of August.  I think the delay is probably figuring out if they can do it with table service or if they will have no plans with table service.


----------



## Brianstl

Listed wait times appear to be a little longer today for several attractions than the past few days.


----------



## dreamit

ROTR was down first thing this morning. Our BG 7 was called around 11:20, entered the queue at 11:30. To avoid spoilers, we made it halfway through the beginning and are now being held up due to technical difficulties. This will be our second HS day of our trip where we’re late to an ADR because of ROTR going down. I shouldn’t be complaining about this but all areas (queue and attraction) at ROTR are freezing cold. It’s great at first but not for any length of time. My teeth chattered after being in a particularly cold area of the line for an hour on Wednesday, and I’m a Minnesotan.


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> I really think dining plan is going to come back soon.  The new menu signs for Taste of Food & Wine have snack credits listed on them.  They are definitely new menus since they include 12 ounce beers.
> My guess is they start selling some level of dining plan before the end of August.  I think the delay is probably figuring out if they can do it with table service or if they will have no plans with table service.


Unfortunately I don’t see the dining plan coming back until all restaurants are open and capacity is back to normal. Who is going to purchase it if they can’t use it where they want to? Those F&W menus were most likely printed and made back in January or February when they start planning for the next F&W festival.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Listed wait times appear to be a little longer today for several attractions than the past few days.



Maybe we need you-know-who to come back and “lie” about non-compliance and lack of enforcement to bring those crowds and wait times back down


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> Listed wait times appear to be a little longer today for several attractions than the past few days.



Its also Saturday. Maybe a lot of people arrived today and also more local AP holders?


----------



## karen4546

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t see the dining plan coming back until all restaurants are open and capacity is back to normal. Who is going to purchase it if they can’t use it where they want to? Those F&W menus were most likely printed and made back in January or February when they start planning for the next F&W festival.


I agree with the dining plans, but I hope we are both wrong.  

They could just cover up the snack credit symbol with something if they know the DDPs are not returning.  So, hopefully they will make a return sooner than later. Then again, since there is no park hopping at this time then using those snack credits in EPCOT after a day at another park can't happen.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> Its also Saturday. Maybe a lot of people arrived today and also more local AP holders?


Makes sense. It's the first weekend that all 4 parks are open, so I wouldn't be surprised if people held off on their trips until now.


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t see the dining plan coming back until all restaurants are open and capacity is back to normal. Who is going to purchase it if they can’t use it where they want to? Those F&W menus were most likely printed and made back in January or February when they start planning for the next F&W festival.


I doubt they made the menu signs that long ago.


----------



## SMRT-1

Brianstl said:


> I doubt they made the menu signs that long ago.


Especially since many of the menu items are holdovers from Flower & Garden that wouldn't have been on pre-COVID 2020 Food & Wine menus.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> I really think dining plan is going to come back soon.  The new menu signs for Taste of Food & Wine have snack credits listed on them.  They are definitely new menus since they include 12 ounce beers.
> My guess is they start selling some level of dining plan before the end of August.  I think the delay is probably figuring out if they can do it with table service or if they will have no plans with table service.


More likely the opposite i think and they got the menus printed before they decided to stop the dining plan


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Its also Saturday. Maybe a lot of people arrived today and also more local AP holders?


Yeah, AP holder reservations are completely booked for all 4 parks today, I feel like that's probably why the lines are longer.


----------



## Brianstl

SMRT-1 said:


> Especially since many of the menu items are holdovers from Flower & Garden that wouldn't have been on pre-COVID 2020 Food & Wine menus.


I don’t believe that to be the case for one reason.  The inclusion of the twelve ounce bears.  That is the kind of inclusion you make when you know you are not going to be open as late and know people are going to have less hours to become intoxicated problems.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

A few days ago we were talking about the updates to FuelRod at WDW etc - wanted to pop back in and say I was approved for my Founder status today!! They must have found it from my CC info, because I had no other proof of purchase information besides a picture of my fuel rod. If you were on the fence about applying for Founder status but really do qualify, give it a shot. They were able to find me somehow.


----------



## Brianstl

Everest has reopened.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> Everest has reopened.


Yeti fixed!?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeti fixed!?


No


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284535610032758790


----------



## jenushkask8s

Mit88 said:


> I think you’ll start to see more vacationers than locals now that all 4 are back open. Not a huge influx, but certainly more now that we’re getting further from the reopenings



We arrived last Saturday and are heading home today.

Both the resort and the airport were noticeably busier today than last Saturday so I think you may be right about the vacationers.


----------



## yulilin3

Mary Poppins is meeting,  from afar,  at the gazebo at uk. Most stores open in world showcase,  minus China. It's so empty guys,  like dead.  Rope dropped FEA and then GFT.
They let us park at 10:15 wailed straight into the park,  the rides opened at 11
World showplace is amazing, with all of my favorite food booths,  some food booths stre not owned until fall.  Like alps andsome others i forgot


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> No


Have they at least put a mask on him yet?


----------



## SMRT-1

Brianstl said:


> I don’t believe that to be the case for one reason.  The inclusion of the twelve ounce bears.  That is the kind of inclusion you make when you know you are not going to be open as late and know people are going to have less hours to become intoxicated problems.


Maybe you misunderstood. I was agreeing with you that they probably did not make the signs before the pandemic because there are leftover F&G items on the new F&W menus. Or did you mean to quote a different reply?


----------



## Brianstl

SMRT-1 said:


> Maybe you misunderstood. I was agreeing with you that they probably did not make the signs before the pandemic because there are leftover F&G items on the new F&W menus. Or did you mean to quote a different reply?


Meant to quote a different poster, sorry.


----------



## osufeth24

I think MMRR just went down 

Had been in line 45 minutes. 

And it's pouring down rain


----------



## osufeth24

It might be stopped for their deep clean 

As long as they don't clear the queue and send me back to the rain lol. (I'm inside the building part of queue)


----------



## MinnieMSue

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> A few days ago we were talking about the updates to FuelRod at WDW etc - wanted to pop back in and say I was approved for my Founder status today!! They must have found it from my CC info, because I had no other proof of purchase information besides a picture of my fuel rod. If you were on the fence about applying for Founder status but really do qualify, give it a shot. They were able to find me somehow.



i got approved yesterday and I wasn’t sure it would work since I don’t think I ever gave them my email address with purchasing and I just threw in a few cc numbers.I had purchased 3 in total but no idea when (though the first couple were when it was brand new and one was at an airport ).


----------



## TwoMisfits

anthony2k7 said:


> More likely the opposite i think and they got the menus printed before they decided to stop the dining plan



That exactly...and there was no way they'd pay the money to print them again...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284558889900544002


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284559952003182595


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

only hope said:


> How does one go about meeting the cast?? Though that may not be a thing when they return. I’ve seen the show probably a dozen times the past few years and the actor playing Marlin has _always_ been the same. I know there must be more than one as no one works seven days a week but we’ve never seen anyone else. I’m so familiar with him as Marlin that once I could tell thirty seconds into the show that the poor man had a cold.



Our family has been Nemo Disneybounding since my daughter was small.  Now 6 1/2, she’s on her 2nd Nemo dress made by her grandma and I wear a blue dress with a yellow sash. I made us Dory and Nemo ears.  Little brother (4) has a Nemo shirt and hat and Dad wears a blue crush shirt.  We’ve been escorted to the VIP section in the front several times and twice a CM has gotten us afterwards to ask if we’d like to meet the cast.  I definitely have my favorite CMs in the show, especially Dory (jennwarrenvoice), Mr Ray (Billy Flannigan - a 38 year Disney performer), and Bruce (I don’t know his name but I did get to tell him he was my favorite and give him a hug when we met them once).


----------



## kimyinpink

Does anyone know how rider swap is working now? Do we wait like normal and reenter through the now nonexistant fast pass line or is there a different protocol?


----------



## hereforthechurros

TwoMisfits said:


> That exactly...and there was no way they'd pay the money to print them again...


That and there’s no end date for F&W so they’re covered if they restart the DDP during.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284559952003182595



the absolute obvious choice. When you give guests an inch, they’ll take the mile. Keep letting people walk around with drinks and food, they’ll see how far they can get away with it.


----------



## gatechfan99

Just a comparative note, I took the oldest 2 kids to SeaWorld this afternoon. It is truly a different world over here (no pun intended). I’ve seen a good number of people simply walking around with no mask. Probably half of those with it on are doing the “chin mask” thing. The idea of social distancing is much harder to work at here. You’ll find a good spot on a bench or ledge to sit down and immediately someone comes and sits in the open space next to you.

Again, give total credit to everything Disney is doing to make you feel safe. It’s a shame the media loves to try to run with the one picture or anecdote that makes them look bad when it’s so much worse other places that never get a mention. It honestly would’ve been nice if some of the Disney bloggers and writers had spent a day in another park so they could give you a good comparison on how well Disney is doing.


----------



## Mit88

gatechfan99 said:


> Just a comparative note, I took the oldest 2 kids to SeaWorld this afternoon. It is truly a different world over here (no pun intended). I’ve seen a good number of people simply walking around with no mask. Probably half of those with it on are doing the “chin mask” thing. The idea of social distancing is much harder to work at here. You’ll find a good spot on a bench or ledge to sit down and immediately someone comes and sits in the open space next to you.
> 
> Again, give total credit to everything Disney is doing to make you feel safe. It’s a shame the media loves to try to run with the one picture or anecdote that makes them look bad when it’s so much worse other places that never get a mention. It honestly would’ve been nice if some of the Disney bloggers and writers had spent a day in another park so they could give you a good comparison on how well Disney is doing.



I think Tim Tracker put it best. Everyone associates Disney with big crowds, packed Main Street, packed hub for fireworks/parades, long lines with people stuffed into pre show rooms, so when the general public hears “Disney is reopening”, they think all of these things are coming with it.We here see the full story, people not on Disney boards only see the bad. It’s easy to be critical when all you hear is the bad stuff


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> the absolute obvious choice. When you give guests an inch, they’ll take the mile. Keep letting people walk around with drinks and food, they’ll see how far they can get away with it.



Yep.  I really enjoyed the ResortTV1 livestream from Epcot last night, but I found myself getting annoyed seeing entire families walking around with their masks off simply because they had drinks in their hands.  I hope the CM's do a good job of enforcing this now that Disney has clarified their rules on this.


----------



## Dentam

gatechfan99 said:


> Again, give total credit to everything Disney is doing to make you feel safe. It’s a shame the media loves to try to run with the one picture or anecdote that makes them look bad when it’s so much worse other places that never get a mention. It honestly would’ve been nice if some of the Disney bloggers and writers had spent a day in another park so they could give you a good comparison on how well Disney is doing.



Prince Charming Dev went to Legoland, Universal, Sea World and all of the Disney parks.  He did a great job of going over the safety standards at each park and even ranked which Disney parks he felt the safest at (Epcot and AK).


----------



## glocker

gatechfan99 said:


> Just a comparative note, I took the oldest 2 kids to SeaWorld this afternoon. It is truly a different world over here (no pun intended). I’ve seen a good number of people simply walking around with no mask. Probably half of those with it on are doing the “chin mask” thing. The idea of social distancing is much harder to work at here. You’ll find a good spot on a bench or ledge to sit down and immediately someone comes and sits in the open space next to you.
> 
> Again, give total credit to everything Disney is doing to make you feel safe. It’s a shame the media loves to try to run with the one picture or anecdote that makes them look bad when it’s so much worse other places that never get a mention. It honestly would’ve been nice if some of the Disney bloggers and writers had spent a day in another park so they could give you a good comparison on how well Disney is doing.


Isn't this part of the problem though? Here's a scenario: a Disney resort guest who has come from another state adheres to Disney protocols while at Disney. He/she decides on a day trip to SeaWorld... it's as you report. Despite this guest's best efforts, he/she is exposed to significant risk in the greater Orlando area. That same guest goes back to the resort on Disney property and continues their trip. Disney can do a great job, but can still be part of the problem because they cannot control the behavior of the migratory guests and CMs. The risk in the surrounding area is such that none of these parks should be open, and until they close, or there is truly mandatory masking/social distancing everywhere, Disney, despite their best efforts, helps to keep the spread at a steady 14%. 
That said, I am very glad to see that the vast majority of guests on Disney property seem to be doing their best to mitigate the spread by adhering to the rules.


----------



## Krandor

I got approved for fuel rid founder status. Had just what o thought was cc number and date. I knew the locations code for the fuelrid at Atlanta airport thar has a swap fee and this is how it looks. 

priceduee is. 
1. login to app
2. select swap
3. scan qr code of kiosk or enter location code 
4. shows no charge with confirm button. Since I wasn’t there I didn’t go further but I’m assuming confirm tells kiosk to accept your old battery.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284558889900544002



Been doing this anyway.

I forget common courtesy goes out the window for some people when on vacation


----------



## gatechfan99

glocker said:


> Isn't this part of the problem though? Here's a scenario: a Disney resort guest who has come from another state adheres to Disney protocols while at Disney. He/she decides on a day trip to SeaWorld... it's as you report. Despite this guest's best efforts, he/she is exposed to significant risk in the greater Orlando area. That same guest goes back to the resort on Disney property and continues their trip. Disney can do a great job, but can still be part of the problem because they cannot control the behavior of the migratory guests and CMs. The risk in the surrounding area is such that none of these parks should be open, and until they close, or there is truly mandatory masking/social distancing everywhere, Disney, despite their best efforts, helps to keep the spread at a steady 14%.
> That said, I am very glad to see that the vast majority of guests on Disney property seem to be doing their best to mitigate the spread by adhering to the rules.


In that scenario, I still feel it would be very unlikely they would spread it at Disney based on all the previously mentioned reasons about how Disney is running. I don’t see it as Disney’s fault if the guest is lax and spreads it back home based on getting it at SeaWorld.


----------



## AmberMV

There continues to be good availability in the Park pass calendar for APs through July (except for DHS).  Every single day has the other 3 parks available, even several days after it was announced more spots would be open.  I am still confused as to why there is this much availability, unless there are truly far more local APs who are holding off for now than I expected there to be (me being one)


----------



## MickeyBalloons

For those who want to know what this week is like, here is part two!  Today was MK. We were in a slow moving clam shell when it started to rain, so we decided to call it a day. We will head over to D Springs this evening.

We were at the parking gate at 8:05 and got to into the park at 9. We took the ferry.  Very few people. Everyone must have taken the monorail. There were far more guests than the previous days, but it was easy to just amble around. The ice cream stands selling Mickey bars are all closed...the bakery has limited offering, Starbucks has a line down the street, Casey's is closed, shops have new summer items. 

The light was different today, the castle blue looked perfectly purple.  In the morning, we walked right onto rides, even Splash and HM.  You can easily do every ride in the park if you start early, no FP is fantastic! freedom! We rode Dumbo alone...no other guests. Tea cups were half full. Peter Pan, 5 minutes to Never Neverland. Later in the day, many waits grew to 30 minutes.

 Today was our best day for character spotting. We were greeted by Mickey & friends at the train station, the Main Street Trolley with Pooh, Piglet, Eeyore and Rabbit, Merida on her horse, the princesses on parade, Goofy & friends, Tinker Bell, more Princesses posing at the train station, finally, Mickey and friends on a float. People were so happy! everyone waving, it almost felt like a normal MK day minus a few thousand....

We took the monorail over to the Poly for lunch. No little boats were running to the Poly or GF.  Ohana's looked closed and the pool was busy, otherwise it was very quiet.  At the Pineapple Lanai? BUSY.  Saw someone with a Dole Whip the size of a football. Had to look twice...what????  They took our temps again before boarding the monorail back to MK.  We rode in empty cars today, when do you ever get to do that? 

Almost everyone had masks on correctly and were following rules. The worst place for rule breakers?  In line for the rides. People could not read the spacing stickers on the ground and follow the directions... For the most part, besides a few bouts of anxiety,   we felt relaxed and yes, even forgot the world outside now and then. It was easy to keep your distance from others. It feels good to be walking around outside for hours. Hope things stay this calm and relaxed as park capacity increases.


----------



## coolbrook

RWinNOLA said:


> We have a park reservation at DHS today. Was at EPCOT all day yesterday and wasn’t really able to follow this thread to closely.
> That said, I haven’t seen anyone mention but I received a notification from MDE yesterday stating that boarding groups would be available for ROTR at 10, 1, and 4 and that you do not have to arrive early.   Wording is confusing and it kind of implies that you do not have to be inside the park but it’s not 100% clear.



I've seen this statement a couple times that no 4:00 boarding groups were given out, but I was there on Wednesday and the family sitting next to us trying for one at 4:00 like we were got one and were high fiving and happy and we did not.  We were there before 10 and tried at 10, 1, and 4 with 4 phones and previous experience and were not able to get a boarding group.  Soooooo frustrating and a long day.  A guest experience cm/ leader took pity on me and put us in a boarding group, but trying to get people to show up later won't work if it is still so hard to get a BG. 

p.s. This was my DD16 first time to ride and she loved it!


----------



## cindianne320

Krandor said:


> I got approved for fuel rid founder status. Had just what o thought was cc number and date. I knew the locations code for the fuelrid at Atlanta airport thar has a swap fee and this is how it looks.
> 
> priceduee is.
> 1. login to app
> 2. select swap
> 3. scan qr code of kiosk or enter location code
> 4. shows no charge with confirm button. Since I wasn’t there I didn’t go further but I’m assuming confirm tells kiosk to accept your old battery.



How long did it take you to be approved? Thanks!


----------



## coolbrook

Llama mama said:


> We will be at the Contemporary end of the month. I was too afraid to try QS (in case they denied entry) at another resort so we booked a dinner at Whispering Canyon. I figured we would just Uber over.


We took the boat over from the Contemporary to Whispering Canyon for breakfast this week.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Thats what they’re allocating the SSE, festival pavilion, Mary Poppins, Primeval Whirl, Stitch, and Festival of light budget for.



"Rivers of Light" shuts down at AK and folks are beginning to forget the name - but maybe not this badly yet. Already some of you aren't sure if it was officially called "Rivers of Light", "River of Lights" or "Rivers of Lights". In a few years someone will ask "What was that seating area at AK used for?" and you'll see all these answers.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Katrina Y said:


> Yes, I got their yummy caramel popcorn. They had a limited menu.


We got pixie dusted a complimentary bag at closing on Tuesday.  Open and delicious!


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> "Rivers of Light" shuts down at AK and folks are beginning to forget the name - but maybe not this badly yet. Already some of you aren't sure if it was officially called "Rivers of Light", "River of Lights" or "Rivers of Lights". In a few years someone will ask "What was that seating area at AK used for?" and you'll see all these answers.



River of Lion King, Festival of Light. Its all the same


----------



## JacknSally

cindianne320 said:


> How long did it take you to be approved? Thanks!



*I’m not the quoted poster but I got my Founder status confirmation yesterday. It took a week from when I applied. *


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

coolbrook said:


> We took the boat over from the Contemporary to Whispering Canyon for breakfast this week.



Thank you for posting this! I'm staying at wilderness Lodge, and wanted to go to chef Mickey's for breakfast, but I didn't know if the boat would be running!


----------



## yulilin3

kimyinpink said:


> Does anyone know how rider swap is working now? Do we wait like normal and reenter through the now nonexistant fast pass line or is there a different protocol?


it works exactly the same. the fp queue is being used for rider swap and DAS


----------



## anthony2k7

gatechfan99 said:


> In that scenario, I still feel it would be very unlikely they would spread it at Disney based on all the previously mentioned reasons about how Disney is running. I don’t see it as Disney’s fault if the guest is lax and spreads it back home based on getting it at SeaWorld.


Disagree.

Even excluding other theme parks, people are being encouraged into other risky scenarios like being on a plane because disney is open. Disney shares some responsibility for that.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from Epcot. Quick report.
Arrived at toll at 10:10, they opened at 10:15 parked in first row and walked right into the park, the attractions were not open but people were free to start queueing (people did for SE)
I walked over to FEA and got there just as 11am struck. About a 10 min wait, got a boat to myself, walked to GFT, walk on, then walked around World showcase, caught the "sad" cavalcade of Goofy Pluto, Minnie and Mickey, the music is just blah, not upbeat like at MK,  every pavilion has at least one store open except China which has none. You can go into the China movie building and sit down and relax with our mask on, the other relax zone is by Mission Space (old smoking section) and Akerush. 
Mary Poppins was at the UK Gazebo drinking tea, super cute set up 
Made it to World Showplace just in time as the storm hit. This was rather busy but not crowded. Plenty of table with chairs and high bar tables are distanced, along with the kiosk they had a pianist (seemed like the same guy fro GF) playing every 30 min, very relaxing and nice. Got all my favorites, Kiebalsa, spanakopita, fisherman pie, beer mule, charcuterie and cheese plate and frozen smores with vodka. The lines in here were a bit long but it's because they only had one register open per booth
walked on to Figment and Living with the Land, the Land pavilion was sooo empty. Then walked on to Spaceship Earth and finished at MouseGears.
The wall situation is cray you basically have to just circle all around, WS felt dead without the entertainment and many CP CM, they are operating that section with the bear minimum 
Saw 0 photopass photographers
Came back home and booked a room at Pop for $89 to be able to go to DHS for SWGE anniversary 8/29, booked my park reservations without issues even though I have 3 reservations already booked with my ap, so they fixed that
Any questions lmk


----------



## Krandor

cindianne320 said:


> How long did it take you to be approved? Thanks!



Filled it out last weekend so a little under a week. 

Reports are the kiosks at disney springs are now popping up a notice about founders status and letting you put un your email to check availability.


----------



## osufeth24

Btw, I'll add to my day, got to ride MMRR for first time.  Even though I'm a 32 year old male, I'll say the ride is super cute.  I never got to go on Great Movie Ride so can't compare.  I loved every second of it.  It was probably the must "fun" i've had on a ride.  It's not thrilling, it's not exciting, it's not immersive like Rise of the Resistance.  But I had a big ol smile the whole time and was really enjoying the technology they put into the ride, and the CMs that work it inside, seem to really enjoy it, some of the most enthusiastic CMs i've seen on a ride.  They were just having a grand ol time

They weren't doing the preshow, so I don't know what the adds (I'll watch it on youtube)


----------



## Krandor

On the fuelrod thing...   I think it is inevitable that the $3 fee at WDW/DL is going to come back once they give people enough time on this founders thing.  

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...lowing-customers-to-get-free-unlimited-swaps/


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> There continues to be good availability in the Park pass calendar for APs through July (except for DHS).  Every single day has the other 3 parks available, even several days after it was announced more spots would be open.  I am still confused as to why there is this much availability, unless there are truly far more local APs who are holding off for now than I expected there to be (me being one)
> View attachment 511490


I think a lot of the local APs are blocked until August (like I am).  I expect the number of APs at the parks to pick up once the lower tier passes can get in.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gatechfan99 said:


> In that scenario, I still feel it would be very unlikely they would spread it at Disney based on all the previously mentioned reasons about how Disney is running. I don’t see it as Disney’s fault if the guest is lax and spreads it back home based on getting it at SeaWorld.



This is such a false sense of security. Disney is doing what they can. Lots of measures, which are great. But you’re still touching shared surfaces before they can be cleaned, eating in restaurants without a mask on, using public restrooms, not to mention people sneaking them off on rides, and and and ...

Disney is doing what they can, but there is plenty of opportunity to pick it up on property if someone has it.


----------



## Anna_Sh

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Epcot. Quick report.
> Arrived at toll at 10:10, they opened at 10:15 parked in first row and walked right into the park, the attractions were not open but people were free to start queueing (people did for SE)
> I walked over to FEA and got there just as 11am struck. About a 10 min wait, got a boat to myself, walked to GFT, walk on, then walked around World showcase, caught the "sad" cavalcade of Goofy Pluto, Minnie and Mickey, the music is just blah, not upbeat like at MK,  every pavilion has at least one store open except China which has none. You can go into the China movie building and sit down and relax with our mask on, the other relax zone is by Mission Space (old smoking section) and Akerush.
> Mary Poppins was at the UK Gazebo drinking tea, super cute set up
> Made it to World Showplace just in time as the storm hit. This was rather busy but not crowded. Plenty of table with chairs and high bar tables are distanced, along with the kiosk they had a pianist (seemed like the same guy fro GF) playing every 30 min, very relaxing and nice. Got all my favorites, Kiebalsa, spanakopita, fisherman pie, beer mule, charcuterie and cheese plate and frozen smores with vodka. The lines in here were a bit long but it's because they only had one register open per booth
> walked on to Figment and Living with the Land, the Land pavilion was sooo empty. Then walked on to Spaceship Earth and finished at MouseGears.
> The wall situation is cray you basically have to just circle all around, WS felt dead without the entertainment and many CP CM, they are operating that section with the bear minimum
> Saw 0 photopass photographers
> Came back home and booked a room at Pop for $89 to be able to go to DHS for SWGE anniversary 8/29, booked my park reservations without issues even though I have 3 reservations already booked with my ap, so they fixed that
> Any questions lmk


Thank you for the info!  Could you tell if many of the restaurants were still closed?


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Epcot. Quick report.
> Arrived at toll at 10:10, they opened at 10:15 parked in first row and walked right into the park, the attractions were not open but people were free to start queueing (people did for SE)
> I walked over to FEA and got there just as 11am struck. About a 10 min wait, got a boat to myself, walked to GFT, walk on, then walked around World showcase, caught the "sad" cavalcade of Goofy Pluto, Minnie and Mickey, the music is just blah, not upbeat like at MK,  every pavilion has at least one store open except China which has none. You can go into the China movie building and sit down and relax with our mask on, the other relax zone is by Mission Space (old smoking section) and Akerush.
> Mary Poppins was at the UK Gazebo drinking tea, super cute set up
> Made it to World Showplace just in time as the storm hit. This was rather busy but not crowded. Plenty of table with chairs and high bar tables are distanced, along with the kiosk they had a pianist (seemed like the same guy fro GF) playing every 30 min, very relaxing and nice. Got all my favorites, Kiebalsa, spanakopita, fisherman pie, beer mule, charcuterie and cheese plate and frozen smores with vodka. The lines in here were a bit long but it's because they only had one register open per booth
> walked on to Figment and Living with the Land, the Land pavilion was sooo empty. Then walked on to Spaceship Earth and finished at MouseGears.
> The wall situation is cray you basically have to just circle all around, WS felt dead without the entertainment and many CP CM, they are operating that section with the bear minimum
> Saw 0 photopass photographers
> Came back home and booked a room at Pop for $89 to be able to go to DHS for SWGE anniversary 8/29, booked my park reservations without issues even though I have 3 reservations already booked with my ap, so they fixed that
> Any questions lmk


Epcot is the only park where I felt a little sad. The other parks have been great.


----------



## Farro

I've been having a great Saturday watching videos!

I will tell you the number one thing I have learned from watching videos and being out in the heat here at home - the disposable medical masks are the way to go!

I had some blue, but ordered a box of pink ones for wearing at the zoo, botanical gardens, etc. here and in case we still need them next May at Disney! My fun patterned cotton masks and my pretty chiffon masks will be for cooler weather and indoors (work, restaurants, etc.).


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Thank you for the info!  Could you tell if many of the restaurants were still closed?


I didn't pay close attention, I saw Mexico QS open and serving, China was closed, Refreshment outpost was open, didn't go into the Italy pavilion, Smokehouse at American Adventure was open, Morroco Tangeirine was open and Spice Table, France bakery and ice cream was open didn't notice the rest sorry
Sunshine Season was extremely limited menu


----------



## Brianstl

It seems the way to do DHS right now is to get in the park before 10, try to get a BG, hit attractions until around noon, get lunch in the park, try to get a BG at 1, take a extended break from the park, get back just before 4 to try to get BG and then take advantage of the much shorter wait times the last couple hours the park is open.


----------



## Krandor

Katrina Y said:


> Epcot is the only park where I felt a little sad. The other parks have been great.



That is sad to hear.  I normally love epcot even if it's a bit of a mess with all the construction.


----------



## midnight star

Farro said:


> I've been having a great Saturday watching videos!
> 
> I will tell you the number one thing I have learned from watching videos and being out in the heat here at home - the disposable medical masks are the way to go!
> 
> I had some blue, but ordered a box of pink ones for wearing at the zoo, botanical gardens, etc. here and in case we still need them next May at Disney! My fun patterned cotton masks and my pretty chiffon masks will be for cooler weather and indoors (work, restaurants, etc.).


Yep! I was at Downtown Disney last Saturday and it was 95 in Anaheim. Wore a disposable mask and had no issues breathing whatsoever. My face didn't even get sweaty. Long periods of being outside, I would go for disposable masks for sure!


----------



## gatechfan99

anthony2k7 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Even excluding other theme parks, people are being encouraged into other risky scenarios like being on a plane because disney is open. Disney shares some responsibility for that.


The person that is going to fly on a plane to Disney and look to be lax and break rules will in all likelihood be doing the same thing if they go to a beach or other theme park or whatever they chose to do for vacation. At least Disney is putting up way more safeguards than any of those other places.


----------



## MegaraWink

Brianstl said:


> It seems the way to do DHS right now is to get in the park before 10, try to get a BG, hit attractions until around noon, get lunch in the park, try to get a BG at 1, take a extended break from the pato, get back just before 4 to try to get BG and then take advantage of the much shorter wait times the last couple hours the park is open.



It's my understanding that once you have scanned into the park, you don't need to be in the park to check the battle groups at 1 and 4. But I wish I could get someone to confirm that.


----------



## gatechfan99

MickeyWaffles said:


> This is such a false sense of security. Disney is doing what they can. Lots of measures, which are great. But you’re still touching shared surfaces before they can be cleaned, eating in restaurants without a mask on, using public restrooms, not to mention people sneaking them off on rides, and and and ...
> 
> Disney is doing what they can, but there is plenty of opportunity to pick it up on property if someone has it.


Well, I guess we’ll just have to disagree. Of course nothing is 100% perfect and safe. However, as someone who has not been at all locked down because of my work over the past 4 months, I have been out and about essentially every day since this all started. I can honestly say I am now dreading leaving Disney and returning to the “real world” where I know that everywhere I go, there are nowhere near the precautions as those being taken here.


----------



## AmberMV

Anna_Sh said:


> I think a lot of the local APs are blocked until August (like I am).  I expect the number of APs at the parks to pick up once the lower tier passes can get in.


yup AP spots look bad in August


----------



## AmberMV

MegaraWink said:


> It's my understanding that once you have scanned into the park, you don't need to be in the park to check the battle groups at 1 and 4. But I wish I could get someone to confirm that.


I understand that you need to be in the park to join a BG


----------



## emilymad

We just got back from Epcot.  It is the only park we are visiting as we are only in Orlando for the day on the way to another destination.  We hadn't been planning on going to a park but decided to go before we cancel our APs.  Epcot felt really sad and somber.  I have nothing to compare it to but it was just really quiet and depressing.  They need to increase the background music volume.  We arrived right after a thunderstorm so it wasn't overly crowded and we didn't see any characters. 

The rides were good and we felt that Disney did a good job with the social distancing.  We did feel that at some parts around the World Showcase that the walkways got a little tight.  If they even have 20% of the normal Food and Wine crowds it is going to be a major problem.  We never felt uncomfortable but it wouldn't have taken many more people to push us over the edge.  There were definitely areas where you couldn't keep 6' between groups.  Soarin was a 15 minute wait (walk on) to give an idea of how crowded the park was.  Mask compliance was basically 100% with the exception of some limited eating and drinking in the World Showcase.  They don't have enough tables or "pull off" spots to eat or drink that are out of the way.

We ate at Via Napoli which is one of our favorites.  The food was as good as always but even that was depressing.  It felt like your favorite restaurant that you know is about to go out of business.

We had already decided to cancel our APs and everything today just confirmed that decision for us.  There was no joy or happiness.  We will be back when things can be more "normal".


----------



## Farro

emilymad said:


> We just got back from Epcot.  It is the only park we are visiting as we are only in Orlando for the day on the way to another destination.  We hadn't been planning on going to a park but decided to go before we cancel our APs.  Epcot felt really sad and somber.  I have nothing to compare it to but it was just really quiet and depressing.  They need to increase the background music volume.  We arrived right after a thunderstorm so it wasn't overly crowded and we didn't see any characters.
> 
> The rides were good and we felt that Disney did a good job with the social distancing.  We did feel that at some parts around the World Showcase that the walkways got a little tight.  If they even have 20% of the normal Food and Wine crowds it is going to be a major problem.  We never felt uncomfortable but it wouldn't have taken many more people to push us over the edge.  There were definitely areas where you couldn't keep 6' between groups.  Soarin was a 15 minute wait (walk on) to give an idea of how crowded the park was.  We ate at Via Napoli which is one of our favorites.  The food was as good as always but even that was depressing.  It felt like your favorite restaurant that you know is about to go out of business.
> 
> We had already decided to cancel our APs and everything today just confirmed that decision for us.  There was no joy or happiness.  We will be back when things can be more "normal".



Gosh, that sounds awful. 

Thank you for sharing though! It helps me temper my expectations for next May.


----------



## Mal6586

gatechfan99 said:


> Well, I guess we’ll just have to disagree. Of course nothing is 100% perfect and safe. However, as someone who has not been at all locked down because of my work over the past 4 months, I have been out and about essentially every day since this all started. I can honestly say I am now dreading leaving Disney and returning to the “real world” where I know that everywhere I go, there are nowhere near the precautions as those being taken here.


This is exactly how I felt when we left yesterday. I had gotten so used to everyone wearing masks and being respectful on property and when we got to the airport, it was back to every man for himself. I had to avoid one of the airport trams because there were people not wearing masks, and baggage claim at my local airport was downright anxiety inducing.


----------



## wdwlver

emilymad said:


> We just got back from Epcot.  It is the only park we are visiting as we are only in Orlando for the day on the way to another destination.  We hadn't been planning on going to a park but decided to go before we cancel our APs.  Epcot felt really sad and somber.  I have nothing to compare it to but it was just really quiet and depressing.  They need to increase the background music volume.  We arrived right after a thunderstorm so it wasn't overly crowded and we didn't see any characters.
> 
> The rides were good and we felt that Disney did a good job with the social distancing.  We did feel that at some parts around the World Showcase that the walkways got a little tight.  If they even have 20% of the normal Food and Wine crowds it is going to be a major problem.  We never felt uncomfortable but it wouldn't have taken many more people to push us over the edge.  There were definitely areas where you couldn't keep 6' between groups.  Soarin was a 15 minute wait (walk on) to give an idea of how crowded the park was.  Mask compliance was basically 100% with the exception of some limited eating and drinking in the World Showcase.  They don't have enough tables or "pull off" spots to eat or drink that are out of the way.
> 
> We ate at Via Napoli which is one of our favorites.  The food was as good as always but even that was depressing.  It felt like your favorite restaurant that you know is about to go out of business.
> 
> We had already decided to cancel our APs and everything today just confirmed that decision for us.  There was no joy or happiness.  We will be back when things can be more "normal".


Yikes. That sounds so sad to me as Epcot is our fave park. Feel good about our decision to wait until things are more normal before going back.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gatechfan99 said:


> Well, I guess we’ll just have to disagree. Of course nothing is 100% perfect and safe. However, as someone who has not been at all locked down because of my work over the past 4 months, I have been out and about essentially every day since this all started. I can honestly say I am now dreading leaving Disney and returning to the “real world” where I know that everywhere I go, there are nowhere near the precautions as those being taken here.




I understand what you are saying. Yes, Disney is taking many more precautions than other places.

I was only referring to the original comment you made that said it would be very unlikely that someone would spread it at Disney. Sounded to me like a false sense of security.  There is risk, which you have now acknowledged.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I appreciate the Epcot experiences; I think we're going to focus on MK and AK for now. HS scares me a bit with the crowds + lack of attractions for young children and Epcot seems sad (especially for the amt of walking and walls you gotta avoid!). AK doesn't have a whole lot ride-wise for small ones but we love the trails and animals. 

Epcot is a favorite of ours, and one we would visit just to walk and not ride a thing, but it's way too hot to do that right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Even excluding other theme parks, people are being encouraged into other risky scenarios like being on a plane because disney is open. Disney shares some responsibility for that.


Gimme a break! Give it a rest. They’re open. They’re doing a pretty good job. And ppl are responsible for their own risk-taking.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I've been having a great Saturday watching videos!
> 
> I will tell you the number one thing I have learned from watching videos and being out in the heat here at home - the disposable medical masks are the way to go!
> 
> I had some blue, but ordered a box of pink ones for wearing at the zoo, botanical gardens, etc. here and in case we still need them next May at Disney! My fun patterned cotton masks and my pretty chiffon masks will be for cooler weather and indoors (work, restaurants, etc.).


I agree about the masks & I’m here in wdw wearing them.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Gimme a break! Give it a rest. They’re open. They’re doing a pretty good job. And ppl are responsible for their own risk-taking.



Some peoples minds are already made up. Things could be going absolutely perfectly at Disney, but if you dont want Disney open, you’re going to find any possible way to poke a hole in that

If in 2 weeks we hear there hasn’t been a single case traced to a WDW trip, it’ll be “Yeah, none that have been reported”. 

Some people have legitimate valid concerns, then there are people that want chaos.


----------



## Anna_Sh

EPCOT sounds wonderful to me, based on everyone’s reports.  I’m admittedly a bit of a nerd about the architecture and theming, so I’m excited that it sounds like I’ll get the chance get a closer look at some things without worrying that I’m getting in peoples’ way.  I get what several people have said about the lack of CMs and/or entertainment, but a kind of low key walk around the WS during F&W sounds really wonderful to me right now.  Besides, Les Halles is open, and croissants make everything better


----------



## SaintsManiac

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCzfFCVDG_d/


----------



## FeralCatRogue

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Epcot. Quick report.
> Arrived at toll at 10:10, they opened at 10:15 parked in first row and walked right into the park, the attractions were not open but people were free to start queueing (people did for SE)
> I walked over to FEA and got there just as 11am struck. About a 10 min wait, got a boat to myself, walked to GFT, walk on, then walked around World showcase, caught the "sad" cavalcade of Goofy Pluto, Minnie and Mickey, the music is just blah, not upbeat like at MK,  every pavilion has at least one store open except China which has none. You can go into the China movie building and sit down and relax with our mask on, the other relax zone is by Mission Space (old smoking section) and Akerush.
> Mary Poppins was at the UK Gazebo drinking tea, super cute set up
> Made it to World Showplace just in time as the storm hit. This was rather busy but not crowded. Plenty of table with chairs and high bar tables are distanced, along with the kiosk they had a pianist (seemed like the same guy fro GF) playing every 30 min, very relaxing and nice. Got all my favorites, Kiebalsa, spanakopita, fisherman pie, beer mule, charcuterie and cheese plate and frozen smores with vodka. The lines in here were a bit long but it's because they only had one register open per booth
> walked on to Figment and Living with the Land, the Land pavilion was sooo empty. Then walked on to Spaceship Earth and finished at MouseGears.
> The wall situation is cray you basically have to just circle all around, WS felt dead without the entertainment and many CP CM, they are operating that section with the bear minimum
> Saw 0 photopass photographers
> Came back home and booked a room at Pop for $89 to be able to go to DHS for SWGE anniversary 8/29, booked my park reservations without issues even though I have 3 reservations already booked with my ap, so they fixed that
> Any questions lmk


Was the cafe in Norway open that sells School bread? I heard from some it is not open or that it is not selling the typical fare.
Was it hard to find a location to eat from the booths?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCzfFCVDG_d/



It seems like a majority of people feel this way. “Its missing something” seems to be a big saying when it comes to EPCOT. 

I can’t see how it’s NOT the international CMs


----------



## Farro

I dont know. Epcots future world has been a bit depressing for some years now - kind of like an abandoned 80's mall.    We ride the rides and get out of there!

While I want international CMs to cone back, for us that's not going to be a big deal. Only in Japan and Italy did we spend time talking. Otherwise we eat, drink, browse and people watch all around World Showcase and hopefully that will still be the case next year.

What bothers me is what sounds like silence at Epcot! The person who posted music is too low (turn it up!) and missing the buzz of people talking...hopefully it cheers up soon.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

My family and I have been in Disney since July 11th. We are finding the trip to be relaxing and are enjoying having plenty of free space. We have sent pics to our friend who goes during a less crowded time and he said it isn't even that empty when he goes. We have mostly walked on all rides at all the parks. The kids have loved getting off a ride and going right back on. HS was more "crowded" but still really not crowded. My husband commented we're going to be disappointed the next time we come when crowd levels are back to normal. (We don't go every year.) For us we have mostly seen compliance.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> Some peoples minds are already made up. Things could be going absolutely perfectly at Disney, but if you dont want Disney open, you’re going to find any possible way to poke a hole in that
> 
> If in 2 weeks we hear there hasn’t been a single case traced to a WDW trip, it’ll be “Yeah, none that have been reported”.
> 
> Some people have legitimate valid concerns, then there are people that want chaos.



Why do you think Disney would announce that? I guarantee you there have been cases at every park thus far, but it would be business suicide if they actually let that information out.


----------



## midnight star

Honestly when my friend and I were at Epcot in January it was our least favorite park. Maybe it was the construction , or lack of rides, but we really didn’t care for it. We were bored by 2pm. So I’m not too shocked people are saying it’s missing something. Whenever we go back, I would only do a half day there. We did enjoy World Showcase and FEA though.


----------



## yulilin3

FeralCatRogue said:


> Was the cafe in Norway open that sells School bread? I heard from some it is not open or that it is not selling the typical fare.
> Was it hard to find a location to eat from the booths?


Kringa La was not open.  And it wasn't hard to find somewhere ro eat,  some of the food booths are closed until fall


----------



## AmberMV

midnight star said:


> Honestly when my friend and I were at Epcot in January it was our least favorite park. Maybe it was the construction , or lack of rides, but we really didn’t care for it. We were bored by 2pm. So I’m not too shocked people are saying it’s missing something. Whenever we go back, I would only do a half day there. We did enjoy World Showcase and FEA though.


Fun Fact:  Not including shows, there are 9 rides at Epcot and 9 rides at DHS.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> What bothers me is what sounds like silence at Epcot! The person who posted music is too low (turn it up!) and missing the buzz of people talking...hopefully it cheers up soon.



Music in Future World was very low in February, especially around the construction zone. Could barely hear it (and couldn’t hear it at all in some spots!!) It was a bummer for me because I love the FW music loop. My sister and I were both whining about it to each other 

I’m sure it’s an even weirder vibe with more walls now and all the covid-related changes at Epcot, but I noticed the FW music thing too in early February.


----------



## glocker

Mit88 said:


> Some peoples minds are already made up. Things could be going absolutely perfectly at Disney, but if you dont want Disney open, you’re going to find any possible way to poke a hole in that
> 
> If in 2 weeks we hear there hasn’t been a single case traced to a WDW trip, it’ll be “Yeah, none that have been reported”.
> 
> Some people have legitimate valid concerns, then there are people that want chaos.


Some people's minds are already made up. Things could be going poorly at Disney, but if you want Disney open, you're going to find any possible way to excuse that.

If in 2 weeks we hear that there has be one case traced to a WDW trip, it'll be "Yeah, but it's only one, and you can't prove it."

Some people have legitimate arguments for Disney being open, then there are people high on Pixie dust.


----------



## jsbowl16

SaintsManiac said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCzfFCVDG_d/


I think it is the lack of live entertainment in WS. We have no problem grabbing a drink or small bite to eat and just watching one of the musical acts at night. With those missing right now, it doesn't feel the same. 

I understand there are still two acts at the theater but it doesn't feel the same as seeing a different group in each country.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

glocker said:


> Some people's minds are already made up. Things could be going poorly at Disney, but if you want Disney open, you're going to find any possible way to excuse that.
> 
> If in 2 weeks we hear that there has be one case traced to a WDW trip, it'll be "Yeah, but it's only one, and you can't prove it."
> 
> Some people have legitimate arguments for Disney being open, then there are people high on Pixie dust.



Exactly. It totally goes both ways on this.


----------



## Brianstl

jsbowl16 said:


> I think it is the lack of live entertainment in WS. We have no problem grabbing a drink or small bite to eat and just watching one of the musical acts at night. With those missing right now, it doesn't feel the same.
> 
> I understand there are still two acts at the theater but it doesn't feel the same as seeing a different group in each country.


They really need to pump the sound from the live acts they do have throughout the main walkway area in World Showcase.  That would help with the atmosphere.


----------



## AmberMV

glocker said:


> Some people's minds are already made up. Things could be going poorly at Disney, but if you want Disney open, you're going to find any possible way to excuse that.
> 
> If in 2 weeks we hear that there has be one case traced to a WDW trip, it'll be "Yeah, but it's only one, and you can't prove it."
> 
> Some people have legitimate arguments for Disney being open, then there are people high on Pixie dust.


It doesn't really matter what arguments there are for it to be open or closed.  The fact is that it is open, and people are there.  I'm glad they are enjoying themselves.  I'm sure by now they are well-aware of the risks.  People coming here everyday just to harp on the fact that it is open are doing zero service to anyone.  People want to go, great!  Have a wonderful time.  People don't want to go, great!  Have a wonderful time doing something else.  It's really none of our business to tell anyone else whether to go on vacation, assuming they are following all guidelines and expectations.


----------



## Sarahslay

Anna_Sh said:


> EPCOT sounds wonderful to me, based on everyone’s reports.  I’m admittedly a bit of a nerd about the architecture and theming, so I’m excited that it sounds like I’ll get the chance get a closer look at some things without worrying that I’m getting in peoples’ way.  I get what several people have said about the lack of CMs and/or entertainment, but a kind of low key walk around the WS during F&W sounds really wonderful to me right now.  Besides, Les Halles is open, and croissants make everything better


I feel the same way! One of my favorite things is coming in through IG and walking through WS without the crowds on my way in to the park. It's pure joy not to get trampled while taking pictures and enjoying my surroundings. I know it won't be the same, and I think if you go in thinking it will feel the same is going to lead to a bit of a let down. I am taking this time, when I do go in a few weeks, to enjoy the calm (lord knows I need it).


----------



## midnight star

AmberMV said:


> Fun Fact:  Not including shows, there are 9 rides at Epcot and 9 rides at DHS.


Lol we finished HS by noon! But we skipped Rockin Roller coaster and Tower of terror. We did everything else though, including  ROTR, Millenium Falcon, and slinky dog lol


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Why do you think Disney would announce that? I guarantee you there have been cases at every park thus far, but it would be business suicide if they actually let that information out.



You do realize individual companies dont announce these types of things, right? Disney doesn’t need to announce it when the media would gladly do it for them. Doesn’t matter if Disney wants it to get out or not, it would get out


----------



## KBoopaloo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Music in Future World was very low in February, especially around the construction zone. Could barely hear it (and couldn’t hear it at all in some spots!!) It was a bummer for me because I love the FW music loop. My sister and I were both whining about it to each other
> 
> I’m sure it’s an even weirder vibe with more walls now and all the covid-related changes at Epcot, but I noticed the FW music thing too in early February.


I am sure some of the off vibe is related to the low crowds and lack of international CRPs but I will say that Epcot felt not quite right to me back in early March. The construction was quite impactful on the overall experience and it all felt a bit off. Epcot is a favorite of mine and I usually make a point to visit several times per trip but I was there a very minimal amount in March because it felt like a park in major transition and not the park I love. So this off feeling people are experiencing now is probably a combo of all the changes because of COVID piled on top of an already odd feeling.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> You do realize individual companies dont announce these types of things, right? Disney doesn’t need to announce it when the media would gladly do it for them. Doesn’t matter if Disney wants it to get out or not, it would get out



I don’t know that guests who pick up covid will run to the media over it, even though people are typically quick to blame things on Disney.

More likely, I think some guests will keep that they caught it quiet because they don’t want to be judged for the decisions they made. I don’t think we’ll ever have an accurate idea of cases from Disney unless we hear about it from a CM perspective - staffing issues, etc.


----------



## Mit88

The news of a few projects at EPCOT being cancelled or PPD probably doesn’t help subconsciously either. You see all the construction walls, but the end result isn’t as ensuring as it was a few months ago


----------



## AmberMV

KBoopaloo said:


> I am sure some of the off vibe is related to the low crowds and lack of international CRPs but I will say that Epcot felt not quite right to me back in early March. The construction was quite impactful on the overall experience and it all felt a bit off. Epcot is a favorite of mine and I usually make a point to visit several times per trip but I was there a very minimal amount in March because it felt like a park in major transition and not the park I love. So this off feeling people are experiencing now is probably a combo of all the changes because of COVID piled on top of an already odd feeling.


I agree with it having a feeling of "transition", even pre-Covid shutdown.  I was there in mid February and there was SO MUCH construction it felt pretty weird.  Once you got past future world mid-section it felt somewhat more normal.  EPCOT is SO huge, we spent our day trip in mid February just doing future world attractions, didn't even venture into WS and we had a full day of activity.  I think it will get better, but it, like the other parks, are just _different_ right now-and that stands out more at EPCOT because of tons and tons of construction compounding the _already_ different feeling at the other parks that aren't under major construction.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know that guests who pick up covid will run to the media over it, even though people are typically quick to blame things on Disney.
> 
> More likely, I think some guests will keep that they caught it quiet because they don’t want to be judged for the decisions they made. I don’t think we’ll ever have an accurate idea of cases from Disney unless we hear about it from a CM perspective - staffing issues, etc.



It wasn’t even a week after Disney closed that there was someone that had died from the virus after going on a business trip to Orlando and went to Disney during that trip.


https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/california-man-who-recently-visited-disney-world-dies-of-coronavirus/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> It wasn’t even a week after Disney closed that there was someone that had died from the virus after going on a business trip to Orlando and went to Disney during that trip.
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/california-man-who-recently-visited-disney-world-dies-of-coronavirus/



This was March 19th, when the first stories were just starting to come out about covid deaths in the US. Yes, they were quick to mention he had been at Disney.

I work in public relations and I agree - Disney is always slammed for things because it is a different beast. Disney has set a higher bar so they are held to a higher bar.

But I just don’t see someone who thinks it’s safe enough to go to Disney right now running to the media to blame them for catching covid. I don’t think they want to be proven that they were wrong in their risk assessment.

My opinion on this has evolved as time has gone on. At first, I thought when the parks opened, guests would point the finger at Disney. But now I think many people are going to keep that they caught it on the down low to not bring attention to the decision they made that caused it, especially if they had insisted it would be safe before going.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know that guests who pick up covid will run to the media over it, even though people are typically quick to blame things on Disney.
> 
> More likely, I think some guests will keep that they caught it quiet because they don’t want to be judged for the decisions they made. I don’t think we’ll ever have an accurate idea of cases from Disney unless we hear about it from a CM perspective - staffing issues, etc.


OR b/c how on Earth could they possibly know exactly where they got it.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I am just confused about why you seem surprised to find people who plan to engage in vacations and unnecessary travel to theme parks on a Disney discussion board. Know your audience. Obviously, some of us here (on the Disboards) are actively planning trips to Disney.



This isn’t a trip planning thread right? I think a rumors and news thread based on operational updates related to covid has a bit of a different appeal. The threads on the rumors and news board are always filled with folks who have an interest in Disney and following, speculating and commenting on decisions the company makes. Not usually just people planning trips. More commenting on the company, company decisions, the future, etc.

I have concerns about Disney being open, but I’m not going to hop into the TPAS, happy dance threads, etc. and share those concerns there.


----------



## disneyfan150

Anna_Sh said:


> I think a lot of the local APs are blocked until August (like I am).  I expect the number of APs at the parks to pick up once the lower tier passes can get in.


When will the lower tier passes be able to get in?


----------



## AmberMV

disneyfan150 said:


> When will the lower tier passes be able to get in?


Aug 7, hence why August avail looks awful


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MickeyWaffles said:


> Right, but this isn’t a trip planning thread right? I think a rumors and news thread based on operational updates related to covid has a bit of a different appeal. The threads on the rumors and news board are always filled with folks who have an interest in Disney and following, speculating and commenting. Not usually just people planning trips. More commenting on the company, company decisions, etc.
> 
> I have concerns about Disney being open, but I’m not going to hop into the TPAS, happy dance threads, etc. and share those concerns there.


No this isn't a trip planning thread. All I'm getting at is not understanding the surprise associated with people on these boards engaging in unnecessary theme park leisure travel when you consider the target market of the website we are all on right now. It is literally a website based around the subject of (mostly Disney) leisure travel destinations. Which to me, would mean that logically, a good number of people who are active on this website are likely to be interested in or actively seeking to participate in that activity.

Either way, this is probably getting OT.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> Right, but this isn’t a trip planning thread right? I think a rumors and news thread based on operational updates related to covid has a bit of a different appeal. The threads on the rumors and news board are always filled with folks who have an interest in Disney and following, speculating and commenting. Not usually just people planning trips.
> 
> I have concerns about Disney being open, but I’m not going to hop into the TPAS, happy dance threads, etc. and share those concerns there.



There is a difference between having concerns (which is totally normal) and actually outright judging (passive-aggressively or not) people for doing what they are allowed to be doing.

I get everyone has their own comfort levels with what they will and will not do. I really do. My 81 year old dad who loved to go out dinner, for drinks, etc. is now terrified to go inside a restaurant. To say that makes me sad is an understatement, but it's his choice.

If people don't want to go to Disney, don't go. If people don't want to go to a store, the zoo, the dentist, don't go.
But if people are allowed to go, follow the rules, do their best, quarantine, what have you...mind your business. If Disney closes, then there you go. If they don't, there you go.

I will wear my mask, social distance and follow the rules. I will also enjoy the zoos, our museums are opening and I'll be in line, I'll go to dinner, planning a long weekend to Smokey Mountains and I'll be at WDW next year.  If I need to quarantine when I get home, I will. If we shut down again, then we will get through again.

People really need to stop with the sanctimoniousness. Unless someone is being careless or not following guidelines/rules, again, mind your business. 

There are other threads on the other boards where you can openly discuss what you think of people traveling to Disney right now. I don't feel like this thread should be one of them.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Just looked and saw that our APs (which were due to expire today) were just extended to 8/17/20.  Welcome surprise!

We went to DHS today and have now visited all 4 parks.  Tried (and failed) to get in a successful BG for RotR.  Rode MMRR twice and absolutely loved it (our family is hugely into the Disney Shorts).

Mask compliance and distancing have been good in all parks.  I don’t find the lack of crowds to be depressing; it’s more like I’m living a Disney brochure (you know the ones with the attractive beaming families in the parks with no one around them).

The only thing that has seemed lacking to me are the sit down restaurants.  I never realized I’d miss the crowds there, but I do.  Just seems odd to eat so isolated.  However, I haven’t felt this way with the lounges, just the more formal restaurants.  Also, the sit down restaurants in the parks haven’t necessarily felt as empty, mostly just the resort ones.

But missing people in the parks?  Sorry to say, but I’m not (especially in this heat).


----------



## Mit88

Last year there was a first look picture of Galaxy’s Edge where it shot the Millenium Falcon a couple of guest models standing in front of it. Then, like with everything else, people made it into a meme and said “What Galaxy’s Edge will actually look like” and added a huge crowd of people stuffed into the picture. A year later and jokes on those meme makers. “What Galaxy’s Edge will actually look like” has turned into the empty land promo picture


----------



## Falcon2xp

gatechfan99 said:


> Just a comparative note, I took the oldest 2 kids to SeaWorld this afternoon. It is truly a different world over here (no pun intended). I’ve seen a good number of people simply walking around with no mask. Probably half of those with it on are doing the “chin mask” thing. The idea of social distancing is much harder to work at here. You’ll find a good spot on a bench or ledge to sit down and immediately someone comes and sits in the open space next to you.
> 
> Again, give total credit to everything Disney is doing to make you feel safe. It’s a shame the media loves to try to run with the one picture or anecdote that makes them look bad when it’s so much worse other places that never get a mention. It honestly would’ve been nice if some of the Disney bloggers and writers had spent a day in another park so they could give you a good comparison on how well Disney is doing.


my experience at sea world was totally difference than yours today I came for the firework show I would say 97%off the people where wearing mask properly and their team member where telling everyone that didn’t having the mask right to put them right.
and they did  a fenomenal job at social distancing in the firework show and eating places so many many places and tables to seat down with social distancing only exception was maybe in the ice cream parlor by the entrance but like any Disney park can’t be perfect but they try the best.
Sometimes you just get bad luck on what people do next to you. It don’t matter what brand of park you are In.
And they are so many Disney bloggers and writers even 1 month before disney opened and talk their point of view of the parks.
Most days positives with the exception of the first visits till they work out some things like everyone else


----------



## anthony2k7

gatechfan99 said:


> The person that is going to fly on a plane to Disney and look to be lax and break rules will in all likelihood be doing the same thing if they go to a beach or other theme park or whatever they chose to do for vacation. At least Disney is putting up way more safeguards than any of those other places.


Disagree again. You can't say for sure those people would even go on vacation if disney wasn't an option. Perhaps that would be what it would take for them to realise whats going on with the virus.

Also, I'm fairly sure most that go to the beach do not fly there. Could be wrong though!


----------



## anthony2k7

New Mouse said:


> Why do you think Disney would announce that? I guarantee you there have been cases at every park thus far, but it would be business suicide if they actually let that information out.


There have been many cases in DS reported before the parks opened but unsurprisingly many in here refused to believe that was possible in their utopia of the Disney bubble.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> OR b/c how on Earth could they possibly know exactly where they got it.


They wouldn't have though if Disney had been shut


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> There is a difference between having concerns (which is totally normal) and actually outright judging (passive-aggressively or not) people for doing what they are allowed to be doing.
> 
> I get everyone has their own comfort levels with what they will and will not do. I really do. My 81 year old dad who loved to go out dinner, for drinks, etc. is now terrified to go inside a restaurant. To say that makes me sad is an understatement, but it's his choice.
> 
> If people don't want to go to Disney, don't go. If people don't want to go to a store, the zoo, the dentist, don't go.
> But if people are allowed to go, follow the rules, do their best, quarantine, what have you...mind your business. If Disney closes, then there you go. If they don't, there you go.
> 
> I will wear my mask, social distance and follow the rules. I will also enjoy the zoos, our museums are opening and I'll be in line, I'll go to dinner, planning a long weekend to Smokey Mountains and I'll be at WDW next year.  If I need to quarantine when I get home, I will. If we shut down again, then we will get through again.
> 
> People really need to stop with the sanctimoniousness. Unless someone is being careless or not following guidelines/rules, again, mind your business.
> 
> There are other threads on the other boards where you can openly discuss what you think of people traveling to Disney right now. I don't feel like this thread should be one of them.


The reason people focus on Disney being open in here is because that's what the topic of the thread is.

But actually though most of us that think Disney should be shut also thinks pretty much everything should be shut in FL right now. Full stay at home, essential work and shops open only.

Why do we think everything should be shut? Because leaving everything open isn't going to get control on the numbers. With everything open, and other states allowing travel to the hotspots it will just spread more and more.

What a lot of people fail to understand or perhaps are just to selfish to care about is that by continuing to do things, yes that is their decision, but when they catch it they likely will pass it onto several other people as well. Some of those people may have been as careful as they could be and just slipped up once. That once could well be enough for that person to then die.


----------



## RWinNOLA

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know that guests who pick up covid will run to the media over it, even though people are typically quick to blame things on Disney.
> 
> More likely, I think some guests will keep that they caught it quiet because they don’t want to be judged for the decisions they made. I don’t think we’ll ever have an accurate idea of cases from Disney unless we hear about it from a CM perspective - staffing issues, etc.



Well the resorts have been open for nearly a month and the parks for about two weeks (with previews) and I don’t recall anyone on these boards mention that they have started to feel ill after their visit. 

I think there are enough people that read these boards such that they are a representative sample of visitors in general.

It’s almost certain there will be some cases that pop up after people make a trip to WDW and it will be hard to determine whether they were infected while at Disney or at the airport, gas station, etc.  But, that is true of almost anywhere right now, especially in the southern states.


----------



## Helvetica

Today is my Epcot day. 

It's still hard for me to believe it's actually happening and that I'm only a few miles away from being on property. I'm just hopeful people are more respectful than they were at Dollywood with regards to masks / distancing.


----------



## Jothmas

Brianstl said:


> They really need to pump the sound from the live acts they do have throughout the main walkway area in World Showcase.  That would help with the atmosphere.


I don’t think replacing the Lili Marlene instrumental in the German pavilion with the sounds of Mariache Cobre would work very well, and similarly in other pavilions.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is the build your own lightsaber at Tatooine traders at DHS open?


----------



## Anna_Sh

anthony2k7 said:


> The reason people focus on Disney being open in here is because that's what the topic of the thread is.
> 
> But actually though most of us that think Disney should be shut also thinks pretty much everything should be shut in FL right now. Full stay at home, essential work and shops open only.
> 
> Why do we think everything should be shut? Because leaving everything open isn't going to get control on the numbers. With everything open, and other states allowing travel to the hotspots it will just spread more and more.
> 
> What a lot of people fail to understand or perhaps are just to selfish to care about is that by continuing to do things, yes that is their decision, but when they catch it they likely will pass it onto several other people as well. Some of those people may have been as careful as they could be and just slipped up once. That once could well be enough for that person to then die.


Going to Disney is not selfish, and Florida does not need to shut down again.  If Florida shuts down again, it will kill the tourism industry.  I know some people think Disney can afford this, but I think at some point even the big companies will start to fold.  The real risk is to the millions of Floridians that depend on the tourism industry to feed their families.  I went to a little touristy town a couple of weeks ago.  They’ve got about a dozen shops on their main street.  One had already gone out of business and another was having a going out of business sale. The cost of another shut down would be devastating to people.  Florida does not need to shut down again.  We need visitors and residents to do what Disney is making them do—wear a mask and stay 6 feet away from others.


----------



## crayon3448

Is Colortopia in Epcot open?


----------



## rteetz

crayon3448 said:


> Is Colortopia in Epcot open?


No that closed when Innoventions closed.


----------



## crayon3448

rteetz said:


> No that closed when Innoventions closed.


Bummer, while I knew everything else had closed I guess I blocked out Colortopia being part of it.  It was one of DD's favorite things at the park. I'll have to warn her it's gone.


----------



## armerida

A2DisneyMom said:


> The only thing that has seemed lacking to me are the sit down restaurants.  I never realized I’d miss the crowds there, but I do.  Just seems odd to eat so isolated.  However, I haven’t felt this way with the lounges, just the more formal restaurants.  Also, the sit down restaurants in the parks haven’t necessarily felt as empty, mostly just the resort ones.


Which lounges have you been to/would you recommend? I saw that our favorite, Brown Derby lounge, isn’t serving food anymore...and another favorite, Nomad Lounge, drastically cut its menu. We love the lounges, much more casual and no need for adr’s.


----------



## Makmak

The line at pop for the skyliner is bank to the pool and growing


----------



## Makmak

The line at pop for the skyliner is bank to the pool and growing


----------



## OKW Lover

anthony2k7 said:


> Fl has no contact tracing so people just would not know for sure. Media would not cover people claiming they got it at disney with no proof because they know disney would probably take legal action.


I believe that media will jump at a story like that.  Basically anything that includes "Disney" in the headline brings in readers or clicks.  Its very easy to write a story that is factual but doesn't run to slander.  Legally the media would be fine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Makmak said:


> The line at pop for the skyliner is bank to the pool and growing



Hard to find a bigger fan of the Skyliner than me - but I really wanted sh they would start service earlier (this goes back to even before all the Covid stuff).


----------



## mcomber7

Makmak said:


> The line at pop for the skyliner is bank to the pool and growing


Is it better to take the bus or the skyliner in the morning to the parks?


----------



## Makmak

mcomber7 said:


> Is it better to take the bus or the skyliner in the morning to the parks?


From pop skyliner for sure


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> Well the resorts have been open for nearly a month and the parks for about two weeks (with previews) and I don’t recall anyone on these boards mention that they have started to feel ill after their visit.
> 
> I think there are enough people that read these boards such that they are a representative sample of visitors in general.
> 
> It’s almost certain there will be some cases that pop up after people make a trip to WDW and it will be hard to determine whether they were infected while at Disney or at the airport, gas station, etc.  But, that is true of almost anywhere right now, especially in the southern states.


I was going to add that that we check out today. I’ll update everyone in 14 days.


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is the build your own lightsaber at Tatooine traders at DHS open?


yes it's opened


----------



## yulilin3

crayon3448 said:


> Bummer, while I knew everything else had closed I guess I blocked out Colortopia being part of it.  It was one of DD's favorite things at the park. I'll have to warn her it's gone.


replaced for the moment by the temporary MouseGears


----------



## hertamaniac

RWinNOLA said:


> Well the resorts have been open for nearly a month and the parks for about two weeks (with previews) and I don’t recall anyone on these boards mention that they have started to feel ill after their visit.



That's a good point, but how does anyone quantify if those that didn't feel ill after two weeks were asymptomatic and passed it onward after their visit? So while some (including myself after visiting HS in March) could have unwillingly and unknowingly spread it to others if I understand the logistics correctly.


----------



## Helvetica

Epcot Parking lot!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Helvetica said:


> Epcot Parking lot!
> 
> View attachment 511669


Drive v Bus a hard call. That does not look remotely fun.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Drive v Bus a hard call. That does not look remotely fun.



Apparently it’s much better later in the day. I would not be rope dropping right now.


----------



## Farro

When we go next year we definitely plan to start our days (most, I'm sure we'll open a couple parks) after opening- leaving for the park after it's been open for at least an hour. I was already worried about bus service at Gran Destino!


----------



## Helvetica

Test Track is open 20 minutes early you guys...  OMG!!!

edit: ok, I think they just let us que early. Still nicer to be in the AC than outside waiting.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Makmak said:


> The line at pop for the skyliner is bank to the pool and growing


Sheesh! With the new entry procedures only reason I would hit a park first thing would be for a ROTR BP. Other than that sleep in and stay away from that craziness. (And accept it will be stupid hot  Because it’s FL. In July.)


----------



## Helvetica

gottalovepluto said:


> Drive v Bus a hard call. That does not look remotely fun.



It was very quick and painless when it started moving. If you can drive to Epcot, drive.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Drive v Bus a hard call. That does not look remotely fun.


you're sitting in your car, it isn't bad at all. Worse to me would be waiting for a bus, plus they park you super close to the entrance first thing so the walk from the buses to the entrance is roughly the same


----------



## jade1

rpb718 said:


> "What was that seating area at AK used for?" and you'll see all these answers.



Maybe they could bring back *The Wonderful World of Water* .


----------



## JBeaty0507

In line (after preshow) for ROR and we are having technical difficulties. They let us stay and take pictures for a while before getting back in line.


----------



## jade1

Helvetica said:


> It was very quick and* painless when it started moving.* If you can drive to Epcot, drive.



Oh good, when you weren't moving did they twist your arm or give you a wedgie? I hate that part.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> you're sitting in your car, it isn't bad at all. Worse to me would be waiting for a bus, plus they park you super close to the entrance first thing so the walk from the buses to the entrance is roughly the same



I would much rather be sitting in my car. I hate the buses.


----------



## yulilin3

Found this funny. I have had to ask CM to repeat themselves several times


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

yulilin3 said:


> Found this funny. I have had to ask CM to repeat themselves several times



I'm hard of hearing in one ear and these masks have been such a pain.  "Can you repeat that?"  "Can you speak up a little?  No, don't yell"  "Can you say that a little slower?"  That's without dealing with people with unfamiliar accents.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> Drive v Bus a hard call. That does not look remotely fun.


We had no bus issues at all. Most time we were the only ppl on our bus.


----------



## Farro

Back to Epcot being depressing    - obviously a lot is already torn apart and now the future of those projects are in jeopardy.
I'm not sure of what it looks like now, but is it possible to at least add some green space? They don't need to build fountains, just some trees or foliage would go a long way to making it feel more like a beautiful open park rather than a concrete jungle! At least in the interim.
And a bench or two...


----------



## Helvetica

The C8 Corvette is at Test Track. The showroom is open, minus the photo stations.


----------



## LSUmiss

Noticed crowds picking up too. We checked in last Sunday & were leaving today & saw way more ppl around the resorts & waiting for busses. So glad we went this past week!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Back to Epcot being depressing    - obviously a lot is already torn apart and now the future of those projects are in jeopardy.
> I'm not sure of what it looks like now, but is it possible to at least add some green space? They don't need to build fountains, just some trees or foliage would go a long way to making it feel more like a beautiful open park rather than a concrete jungle! At least in the interim.
> And a bench or two...



Just put up a bunch of Carpets it Aladdin. Problem solved


----------



## Anna_Sh

Helvetica said:


> Epcot Parking lot!
> 
> View attachment 511669


That looks pretty much like it did when I went back in February.  I guess most people are trying to get there for rope drop.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Noticed crowds picking up too. We checked in last Sunday & were leaving today & saw way more ppl around the resorts & waiting for busses. So glad we went this past week!



Whoever suggested room discounts and AP discounts to Chapek is about to get fired. “People were coming anyway, and now we’re letting them stay here for cheap?!?!”


----------



## Anna_Sh

Farro said:


> Back to Epcot being depressing    - obviously a lot is already torn apart and now the future of those projects are in jeopardy.
> I'm not sure of what it looks like now, but is it possible to at least add some green space? They don't need to build fountains, just some trees or foliage would go a long way to making it feel more like a beautiful open park rather than a concrete jungle! At least in the interim.
> And a bench or two...


I know that was in the plan.  Whether that’s still the plan is unclear....


----------



## Farro

Anna_Sh said:


> I know that was in the plan.  Whether that’s still the plan is unclear....



Yes, I'm not sure what's been torn down already? I was thinking more along the lines of if the plans were to build structures or something more complicated and those plans have been shelved - could they at least plant things    or something - at least until they figure out what they are doing..
I'd rather look at green grass, plants, etc. than a pile of dirt that reminds us something great was gonna be there, but...


----------



## osufeth24

At Epcot again. This time I'll have time to actually do rides and try more food. 

Can aleady tell its more busy then it was when I was here on Wednesday


----------



## osufeth24

Also, I feel awkward standing in line for frozen all by myself as 32 year old male lol


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> The C8 Corvette is at Test Track. The showroom is open, minus the photo stations.
> 
> View attachment 511682


I’ll take one in red.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284869928806486017


----------



## jade1

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I'm hard of hearing in one ear and these masks have been such a pain.  "Can you repeat that?"  "Can you speak up a little?  No, don't yell"  "Can you say that a little slower?"  That's without dealing with people with unfamiliar accents.



Same, I am surprised how much lip reading I normally do. Just in normal conversation its much clearer when you can see lips moving.

Hearing impaired or loss makes it even harder. Maybe they clear ones would help-not sure if they work well or fog up though.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Also, I feel awkward standing in line for frozen all by myself as 32 year old male lol



Having fun should never feel awkward. Do you


----------



## karen4546

Helvetica said:


> The C8 Corvette is at Test Track. The showroom is open, minus the photo stations.
> 
> View attachment 511682


Nice Whip !


----------



## iteachlit

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is the build your own lightsaber at Tatooine traders at DHS open?


I didn't see anyone building when exiting Star Tours, but two CMs were at the build your own lightsaber station and parts were in the bins.


----------



## Mit88

If there continues to be an influx of guests at the parks, they might need to start thinking about extending the park hours by an hour each.


----------



## karen4546

osufeth24 said:


> Also, I feel awkward standing in line for frozen all by myself as 32 year old male lol



Never feel awkward for that!!  My DH loves to do the hotdog dance with Goofy-lol.  Where else in the "real world" can us adults be kids again?


----------



## hertamaniac

Helvetica said:


> The C8 Corvette is at Test Track. The showroom is open, minus the photo stations.
> 
> View attachment 511682


Good to see it there, but could do without the rear spoiler.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284874946787893249


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284874946787893249



Sad to see but glad the manager was receptive and hope they do adjust things.  It's one thing to put procedures in place for when everything is working as it should, it's another to be able to adjust when things breakdown.  Maybe they need to clear the queue quicker when there are breakdowns - I would feel similar to this that being in an enclosed space with same people with not moving would make me a bit antsy/nervous


----------



## iteachlit

I took my 19-year-old son to Savi's on Wednesday for a legacy lightsaber. We waited about 30 minutes in extreme heat. During our wait, a CM was circulating, telling everyone that not all lightsabers may be available by the time we get into Savi's.

Sure enough, by the time we made it in to shop, both Mace Windu and Luke Skywalker were gone. My son, who is on the autism spectrum, was very upset. He's very rigid.

We exited back into the heat. My son continued to vent his frustrations. We went back to the CM at the start of the Savi's queue to see if there was any way to tell if more stock would arrive on Friday. She said there was no way for them to see inventory. She blamed the supply line due to COVID.

I told her that they need to do a better job letting those in line know exactly what is unavailable. Why would they force people to stand in the sun only to find that what they wanted isn't available?

After he calmed down, my son decided that he also liked the Ventress lightsaber. We went back to Savi's. When I checked in with the CM, she said, "We are currently out of Mace Windu, Luke Skywalker, and Ben Solo."

I guess they listened to my feedback.


----------



## Helvetica

Regal Eagle lives up to its name. The cast members outnumber the guests.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284883356191281152


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284883356191281152



I love that picture of Mickey riding down the street! 
Something about the mixture of wet pavement, blue skies but no sun really makes for beautiful coloring in photos.


----------



## emilymad

Farro said:


> Back to Epcot being depressing    - obviously a lot is already torn apart and now the future of those projects are in jeopardy.
> I'm not sure of what it looks like now, but is it possible to at least add some green space? They don't need to build fountains, just some trees or foliage would go a long way to making it feel more like a beautiful open park rather than a concrete jungle! At least in the interim.
> And a bench or two...



There is pretty much no space available.  Our thought was that if the crowds increase they are going to have to start one way traffic because some of the walkways are pretty narrow.  I am honestly not sure why they opened Epcot.  It is my favorite park so that makes me sad. I would rather them have spent the closed time cleaning up the construction areas.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> If there continues to be an influx of guests at the parks, they might need to start thinking about extending the park hours by an hour each.


the parks aren’t close to the lower capacity outside of DHS. They are all close to empty the last couple hours they are open.  I don’t see any way they add hours yet.


----------



## OKW Lover

mcomber7 said:


> Is it better to take the bus or the skyliner in the morning to the parks?


which parks?  To DHS and Epcot certainly the skyliner.  For the other parks the bus or drive yourself.


----------



## Helvetica

Frozen Ever After
Posted Wait Time: 25 Minutes
Actual Wait Time: 18 Minutes




Askerhaus Relaxation Station


----------



## OKW Lover

Helvetica said:


> Regal Eagle lives up to its name. The cast members outnumber the guests.
> 
> View attachment 511699


We only stopped here once shortly after it opened (and before the whole shutdown) but we were very happy with their offerings.  This is a must stop for us when going for QS.


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> View attachment 511714
> 
> Frozen Ever After
> Posted Wait Time: 25 Minutes
> Actual Wait Time: 18 Minutes
> 
> 
> View attachment 511713
> 
> Askerhaus Relaxation Station



That's a nice relaxation station. 

Are people allowed to eat in there? Meaning - can they grab food/wine stuff and bring it in? Or is it just for taking a break with mask off?


----------



## Helvetica

Farro said:


> That's a nice relaxation station.
> 
> Are people allowed to eat in there? Meaning - can they grab food/wine stuff and bring it in? Or is it just for taking a break with mask off?



I’m not really sure. I did take a water bottle out of my bag to drink. It’s not exactly close to a booth.


----------



## wareagle57

Anyone know what the deal with Everest is? It was down all day Friday, most of the day yesterday, and has been down almost all day today as well other than the first hour of the day. I heard Friday that they were waiting on a part to come in. I don’t remember it having downtime troubles like this. Yesterday could have been just storms keeping it closed but not today.

*edit* as soon as I ask it shows open again on the app. Still an unusual amount of downtime for that ride.


----------



## osufeth24

For those that saw pictures of crowded land pavilion and was nervous. 

I show you this


----------



## JacknSally

*Seeing more and more reports on Twitter and FB that Springs in the evenings is very crowded (making it hard to physically distance), that a lot of restaurants seem uncomfortably full, and that mask compliance there in the evenings is getting worse.

It makes sense that Springs would be the place everyone goes when most parks close before dark and you can’t hop to a later-closing park. I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs. *


----------



## Mal6586

JacknSally said:


> *Seeing more and more reports on Twitter and FB that Springs in the evenings is very crowded (making it hard to physically distance), that a lot of restaurants seem uncomfortably full, and that mask compliance there in the evenings is getting worse.
> 
> It makes sense that Springs would be the place everyone goes when most parks close before dark and you can’t hop to a later-closing park. I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs. *


That was definitely our experience. We went last Tuesday, got there around 5pm. It was okay at first, but after 7pm or so (aka when the last open park closed) it became substantially busier. Definitely less attention paid to distancing, and we saw lots of people incorrectly wearing masks, or not wearing them at all. Some had them hanging from their wrist. I made the comment that it was like “the Walmart of Disney World”. We didn’t go back after that evening.


----------



## iteachlit

JacknSally said:


> *Seeing more and more reports on Twitter and FB that Springs in the evenings is very crowded (making it hard to physically distance), that a lot of restaurants seem uncomfortably full, and that mask compliance there in the evenings is getting worse.
> 
> It makes sense that Springs would be the place everyone goes when most parks close before dark and you can’t hop to a later-closing park. I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs. *


We went to Disney Springs one evening. It was a disaster. Numerous people without masks, clogged walkways, people right on our heels. We left soon after arriving.

We returned two days later during the afternoon. It was a better experience, but we still saw many school-age locals without masks.


----------



## jkh36619

choirfarm said:


> The virus will and is killing our economy even if we don't shut down. Businesses will close naturally because they don't have enough workers, people are too scared and not enough come to make it profitable or the owner is dead or incapacitated because of Covid. We will be in a deep Depression regardless. Just what will happen. Staying open won't stop it.


You need a happy place. Seriously.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## Farro

jkh36619 said:


> You need a happy place. Seriously.



It's not even funny anymore. Her posts worry me. They are getting darker and darker.
It's scary.


----------



## Dulcee

Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> That's a nice relaxation station.
> 
> Are people allowed to eat in there? Meaning - can they grab food/wine stuff and bring it in? Or is it just for taking a break with mask off?


Idk the answer to your question, but it is a nice relaxation station. All the ones I saw in MK were outside in the blazing sun.


----------



## anthony2k7

iteachlit said:


> We went to Disney Springs one evening. It was a disaster. Numerous people without masks, clogged walkways, people right on our heels. We left soon after arriving.
> 
> We returned two days later during the afternoon. It was a better experience, but we still saw many school-age locals without masks.


Weird how the media who supposedly love any disney story isn't covering that though.


----------



## Helvetica

Live Entertainment at Epcot


----------



## LSUmiss

osufeth24 said:


> For those that saw pictures of crowded land pavilion and was nervous.
> 
> I show you this
> 
> View attachment 511716


Yes it was empty when we went Thurs too


----------



## yulilin3

Dulcee said:


> Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


There are less photopass photographers.  I wouldn't buy it now


----------



## wareagle57

osufeth24 said:


> For those that saw pictures of crowded land pavilion and was nervous.
> 
> I show you this
> 
> View attachment 511716



I didn’t think The Land was busy, but the way they had traffic controlled was a bit rodiculous and I think did more harm than good as far as distancing went. From Soarin we couldn’t get to the restrooms right next to it. Ok, just walk around we thought, nope we were forced to go up the stairs and then to the left of GG; so essentially they force you to walk all the way out of the pavilion after riding Soarin no matter what, which just leads to a lot of confused people standing around. Then again we decided not to do LWTL and the new video as a result so maybe they got what they wanted.


----------



## LSUmiss

choirfarm said:


> The virus will and is killing our economy even if we don't shut down. Businesses will close naturally because they don't have enough workers, people are too scared and not enough come to make it profitable or the owner is dead or incapacitated because of Covid. We will be in a deep Depression regardless. Just what will happen. Staying open won't stop it.


Everywhere I go is as full as capacity will allow so it’s not the case here or in the places I’ve been in FL that ppl are too scared to go out.


----------



## anthony2k7

Dulcee said:


> Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


Apparently far less. Iv seen reports of none seen on some visits to epcot, and none on mainstreet sometimes


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Idk the answer to your question, but it is a nice relaxation station. All the ones I saw in MK were outside in the blazing sun.



Tomorrowland Terrace and Pete’s Silly Sideshow at the MK aren’t in the sun. Just info for anyone wanting it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dulcee said:


> Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


I saw a bunch & I still saw a line for photographers in some popular places.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> Everywhere I go is as full as capacity will allow so it’s not the case here or in the places I’ve been in FL that ppl are too scared to go out.


You mean disney? because if you do that is clearly not true with reservations wide open still for non-APs


----------



## Randy Miller

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I'm hard of hearing in one ear and these masks have been such a pain.  "Can you repeat that?"  "Can you speak up a little?  No, don't yell"  "Can you say that a little slower?"  That's without dealing with people with unfamiliar accents.


Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> You mean disney? because if you do that is clearly not true with reservations wide open still for non-APs


Not just Disney & that doesn’t mean it’s not sustainable short term just b/c there is still availability.  Panama City was packed when we went there. And most businesses in my area are is busy as they’re allowed to be.


----------



## Dulcee

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


Most people would be surprised how much even people with normal hearing rely on some level of lip reading. For people with mild to significant hearing loss, they tend to rely on lip reading quite a bit.


----------



## Mal6586

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


It’s not the ears that are the problem. Some people in masks don’t realize they need to speak up a little and enunciate to make up for the muffling of the fabric, and also a lot of people with slight hearing loss haven’t realized until now how much they subconsciously relied on a mix of hearing and lip reading.


----------



## hertamaniac

I didn't see today's latest numbers posted, but this was released earlier today.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/t...12478-new-covid-19-cases-87-additional-deaths


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Weird how the media who supposedly love any disney story isn't covering that though.


Or maybe it’s not a common occurrence. As we have seen these things have been covered. Go on twitter and you’ll find plenty of negative.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> I didn't see today's latest numbers posted, but this was released earlier today.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/t...12478-new-covid-19-cases-87-additional-deaths


I haven't been posting the daily report because it remains largely unchanged from the last several reports.  The information is available here from the State every morning
http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## disneyfan150

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


Good hearing is a blessing.  Sometimes it is hard to understand other people's experiences when you've not walked in their shoes.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Or maybe it’s not a common occurrence. As we have seen these things have been covered. Go on twitter and you’ll find plenty of negative.



I've seen several people on this thread confirm that DS is more crowded, especially in the evenings, and that mask compliance is lower than in the parks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> I've seen several people on this thread confirm that DS is more crowded, especially in the evenings, and that mask compliance is lower than in the parks.


As have I, and sources have picked up on that. The Dis has commented on that on their podcasts. Going back the the posters comments it’s not being hidden and is being talked about. The focus will always be on the parks themselves though.


----------



## jkh36619

Dulcee said:


> Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


Used to be. I don't know about now. MM was the deciding factor of my 1st AP.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> As have I, and sources have picked up on that. The Dis has commented on that on their podcasts. Going back the the posters comments it’s not being hidden and is being talked about. The focus will always be on the parks themselves though.



I just really hope that Disney does something about this.  A little negative publicity might be what is needed for the situation if they aren't taking action to keep people safer at DS.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> As have I, and sources have picked up on that. The Dis has commented on that on their podcasts. Going back the the posters comments it’s not being hidden and is being talked about. The focus will always be on the parks themselves though.


I think it is pretty well accepted among posters here that Disney Springs has issues.  If they don’t correct them before my trip in September, l will be skipping Disney Springs.

It doesn’t get the same coverage as the parks because it is a shopping mall.  It’s reopening didn’t get the same coverage as the parks either.  Normies care about the parks, they don’t care about Disney’s shopping mall.


----------



## Helvetica

A wild Alice appears!


----------



## Mit88

Is it too late to delay the reopening of the parks?


----------



## Brianstl

Only thing at all four parks a moment ago twait time of over 30 minutes was MMRR at 35 minutes.


----------



## Sarahslay

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open


Some people actually do have issues with their hearing, my husband is 80% dead in his left ear making conversations in loud areas impossible for him. He also sometimes can’t tell someone is talking so he can concentrate on what they’re saying if he can’t see their lips moving. He has to constantly be on guard at work where they have to wear masks, and it’s exhausting. No, having his ears covered or not doesn’t change this, masks covering ears aren’t the issues, it’s covering the mouth that’s the problem.


----------



## Dentam

For those interested, Prince Charming Dev is doing another livestream discussion panel about the parks later today.  I found the last one to be really informative with a lot of different perspectives represented.


----------



## Brianstl

Brianstl said:


> Only thing at all four parks a moment ago twait time of over 30 minutes was MMRR at 35 minutes.


Jungle Cruise not at 35 and MMRR at 45.


----------



## Helvetica

Epcot Food and Wine






Joy



Also, the DVC lounge is open.


----------



## Brianstl

Helvetica said:


> Epcot Food and Wine
> 
> View attachment 511738
> 
> View attachment 511739
> 
> 
> Joy
> 
> View attachment 511741
> 
> Also, the DVC lounge is open.


Did you get any of the mac n’ cheeses?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be better to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?

Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?


----------



## Helvetica

Brianstl said:


> Did you get any of the mac n’ cheeses?



I did not. I’m still pretty full from lunch.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Dentam said:


> I just really hope that Disney does something about this.  A little negative publicity might be what is needed for the situation if they aren't taking action to keep people safer at DS.



They definitely need to do something about this. But national media wouldn’t cover issues at Disney Springs, but they would for something at Magic Kingdom or one of the other parks - places easily recognized by most people. Disney will get slammed much more over crowded theme parks than their outdoor mall mostly occupied by third party vendors.

The covid news cycle right now is really dominated by discussions about reopening schools, so theme parks can fly a little bit under the radar right now.


----------



## mcomber7

Helvetica said:


> Epcot Food and Wine
> 
> View attachment 511738
> 
> View attachment 511739
> 
> 
> Joy
> 
> View attachment 511741
> 
> Also, the DVC lounge is open.


Wait, is it inside?  That would be great!  Where are these pic from?


----------



## Helvetica

mcomber7 said:


> Wait, is it inside?  That would be great!  Where are these pic from?



Yeah, it’s in the festival center near Canada.


----------



## Brianstl

1GoldenSun said:


> We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?
> 
> Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?



I think the only park that you need to rope drop is DHS and that is only because of the BG for Rise.  It appears that the best time to be in the parks from a rides perspective is the last couple hours at each park.


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> Did you get any of the mac n’ cheeses?



I know you weren't asking me, but I've had both the gorumet Mac and the Lobster Mac, both are fantastic


----------



## midnight star

1GoldenSun said:


> We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be better to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?
> 
> Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?


I follow Living By Disney (Serena) on Instagram and she arrives a little later on to avoid the initial opening crowd. When she was going into the park there were no lines and everyone was dispersed already.


----------



## Brianstl

osufeth24 said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I've had both the gorumet Mac and the Lobster Mac, both are fantastic


This is the content I’m looking for.  This year will be our first festival at Epcot and we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## yulilin3

mcomber7 said:


> Wait, is it inside?  That would be great!  Where are these pic from?


There are a couple of booths inside world showplace,  you can see the menus on the app


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> Weird how the media who supposedly love any disney story isn't covering that though.


I mean most national media (and most people outside of Orlando/the Disney fan community in general) do not know what Disney Springs is nor do they really care. For all intents and purposes, it's a shopping mall with Disney's name on it. I wouldn't expect it to get the coverage that MK or any other of the other "Disney World parks" get.


Brianstl said:


> I think it is pretty well accepted among posters here that Disney Springs has issues.  If they don’t correct them before my trip in September, l will be skipping Disney Springs.
> 
> It doesn’t get the same coverage as the parks because it is a shopping mall.  It’s reopening didn’t get the same coverage as the parks either.  Normies care about the parks, they don’t care about Disney’s shopping mall.


I'm right there with you. I really enjoy DS. It's really the only shopping mall I really actually enjoy, but it's not that enjoyable at the moment. I hope they fix this.


1GoldenSun said:


> We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be better to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?
> 
> Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?


With MK, I firmly believe you'll actually get shorter waits in the last three hours of operation than you will in the first three hours. I'd absolutely sleep in a bit, show up an hour or two (or three lol) after parking opening and build up to your favorite attractions. Plus, you'll avoid the headache of dealing with rope drop crowds and transportation. If you're going later, I think bus is totally fine.

I know you didn't ask, but I really am an advocate for a delayed arrival at all four parks unless Rise is super important to you. As someone who's done it and loves it, I'll try (likely unsuccessfully) to get a BG at 1pm and 4pm (if any are still available), but if I don't get one, I'll be fine. I'd much prefer to have those low-wait evening hours for the other attractions there I love, and I just don't see myself able to do 10 full hours in the parks each day, given how hot it is and the face covering requirement.


----------



## MickeyBalloons

Helvetica said:


> A wild Alice appears!
> 
> View attachment 511731


That's a great shot! thanks for posting, I'm sure it made many here glow!


----------



## Randy Miller

SaintsManiac said:


>


So sorry to annoy you, I thought since they were hard of hearing they were using a mask that was like a gaiter and covered their ears. I was hoping to help them out a little. Not everyone is here to exasperate others.....


----------



## Brianstl




----------



## Randy Miller

disneyfan150 said:


> Good hearing is a blessing.  Sometimes it is hard to understand other people's experiences when you've not walked in their shoes.


Good gosh, I was simply trying to understand  if they were wearing a “gaiter” Type mask or a regular mask and was going to try to help them out. Not everyone is out to attack people.


----------



## Randy Miller

disneyfan150 said:


> Good hearing is a blessing.  Sometimes it is hard to understand other people's experiences when you've not walked in their shoes.


And, I have 2 children with cerebral palsy, cortical visual impairment, septo optic dysplasia, g tubes for life, chromosomal deletions and are non Mobile and non verbal. I understand blessings and walking hard roads thank you very much. My whole life is counting blessings where they can be very difficult to find, starting with both of them waking up one more day


----------



## 1GoldenSun

andyman8 said:


> With MK, I firmly believe you'll actually get shorter waits in the last three hours of operation than you will in the first three hours. I'd absolutely sleep in a bit, show up an hour or two (or three lol) after parking opening and build up to your favorite attractions. Plus, you'll avoid the headache of dealing with rope drop crowds and transportation. If you're going later, I think bus is totally fine.
> 
> I know you didn't ask, but I really am an advocate for a delayed arrival at all four parks unless Rise is super important to you. As someone who's done it and loves it, I'll try (likely unsuccessfully) to get a BG at 1pm and 4pm (if any are still available), but if I don't get one, I'll be fine. I'd much prefer to have those low-wait evening hours for the other attractions there I love, and I just don't see myself able to do 10 full hours in the parks each day, given how hot it is and the face covering requirement.


Thanks! We'll be going to the other parks over the next few weeks, too, so I'll want a strategy for all of them. We'll definitely be delaying out arrival to AK, but I'm not sure about HS because we haven't been able to get on Rise yet. We have two HS days planned by the end of August and I'll be disappointed if we can't manage to get a BG for one of those days. One day we'll be driving up from Tampa that morning, but the other we're staying at Pop the night before. I haven't decided yet whether to pass on the 10am chance to get a BG and show up before the 1pm time or if maybe I shouldn't take that chance. Probably when we stay at Pop we'll go at opening, but I don't know whether we're better off driving or taking the skyliner.


----------



## Farro

Randy Miller said:


> And, I have 2 children with cerebral palsy, cortical visual impairment, septo optic dysplasia, g tubes for life, chromosomal deletions and are non Mobile and non verbal. I understand blessings and walking hard roads thank you very much. My whole life is counting blessings where they can be very difficult to find, starting with both of them waking up one more day



It's super easy to be misunderstood on these boards, trust me.  

Shake it off!


----------



## disneyfan150

Randy Miller said:


> And, I have 2 children with cerebral palsy, cortical visual impairment, septo optic dysplasia, g tubes for life, chromosomal deletions and are non Mobile and non verbal. I understand blessings and walking hard roads thank you very much. My whole life is counting blessings where they can be very difficult to find, starting with both of them waking up one more day


Sorry to have misunderstood your post.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Brianstl said:


> View attachment 511742


 This is amazing, but all I can think is you need to charge your phone! Sorry, I get anxious when my charge gets below 50%.


----------



## mmackeymouse

We have been talking about doing delayed arrivals as well. But I still find myself against it for a number of reasons. 

Animal Kingdom- I think this would be the one we'd be most likely to delay. BUT...that said, with it opening at 8 am, and AK being a notoriously hot park, I feel like you are giving up an hour of the coolest part of the day. And, I think I'd maybe like to get there a bit earlier, when it is cooler. So, it's definitely a tradeoff. Beat the crowds or beat the heat? Hmmmm. 

HS- Rise, duh. 

MK- This kind of goes back to the coolest part of the day argument. Plus, with us staying at the Grand, it makes a mid-day break pretty easy. I don't love the idea of a mid-day break on short hours. But, mathematically...if I am doing 8 hours of park time out of 10....I think I'd rather those 2 hours be in the middle of the day rather than at the beginning. 

Epcot- this one is kind of tricky. I plan, like many of you are, I'm sure to do a lot of fooding at Epcot. We currently have an ADR for dinner at Via Napoli, but I'd like to do lunch either way at Regal Eagle. And....Food and Wine of course. Haha. So, with all that said, I'd like to get to the park earlier than later. I'd rather not get there at 1 o clock, rush through lunch, only have 4 or 5 hours between lunch and dinner. I feel like being able to eat earlier would be very helpful, or being able to do a thing or two before lunch makes the afternoon not so rushed.


----------



## jenjersnap

1GoldenSun said:


> We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be better to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?
> 
> Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?



Bacon is listed on the official WDW menu and pictured in the DFB review from a week ago, so, unless the change was this weekend, I would think it is still there.


----------



## Llama mama

coolbrook said:


> We took the boat over from the Contemporary to Whispering Canyon for breakfast this week.


Thank you !!!!


----------



## jenjersnap

Exactly my thought processes too. I don’t see us skipping RD. MK is only real contender, because we can go back to Poly to rest. Touring will be different, we will mostly do lower key attractions first and go to headliners later since wait times support that strategy. 



mmackeymouse said:


> We have been talking about doing delayed arrivals as well. But I still find myself against it for a number of reasons.
> 
> Animal Kingdom- I think this would be the one we'd be most likely to delay. BUT...that said, with it opening at 8 am, and AK being a notoriously hot park, I feel like you are giving up an hour of the coolest part of the day. And, I think I'd maybe like to get there a bit earlier, when it is cooler. So, it's definitely a tradeoff. Beat the crowds or beat the heat? Hmmmm.
> 
> HS- Rise, duh.
> 
> MK- This kind of goes back to the coolest part of the day argument. Plus, with us staying at the Grand, it makes a mid-day break pretty easy. I don't love the idea of a mid-day break on short hours. But, mathematically...if I am doing 8 hours of park time out of 10....I think I'd rather those 2 hours be in the middle of the day rather than at the beginning.
> 
> Epcot- this one is kind of tricky. I plan, like many of you are, I'm sure to do a lot of fooding at Epcot. We currently have an ADR for dinner at Via Napoli, but I'd like to do lunch either way at Regal Eagle. And....Food and Wine of course. Haha. So, with all that said, I'd like to get to the park earlier than later. I'd rather not get there at 1 o clock, rush through lunch, only have 4 or 5 hours between lunch and dinner. I feel like being able to eat earlier would be very helpful, or being able to do a thing or two before lunch makes the afternoon not so rushed.


----------



## Helvetica

Turtle Talk may be closed, but you can come see the animals in the waiting area.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Regarding the crowding as DS, does anyone know if it’s just a problem in the evening, or has it gotten too crowded during the day as well?


----------



## iteachlit

Anna_Sh said:


> Regarding the crowding as DS, does anyone know if it’s just a problem in the evening, or has it gotten too crowded during the day as well?


It was crowded at night, but not during the day. We left after about 45 minutes in the evening; it was swamped with unmasked locals. Forget physical distancing (as Disney calls it).

We went back one afternoon. While it was hot, the stores were mostly empty and the walkways were clear. There were lots of high school aged teens there, probably locals. They weren't great keeping masks on, but we were able to steer clear.


----------



## coolbrook

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open



Oh My! As a person who is hard of hearing and wears hearing aids let me try to help you understand.....Wait, never mind.  It's hopeless.


----------



## Dentam

Maybe this will help: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...of-not-following-mask-mandate-cdc-guidelines/


----------



## coolbrook

1GoldenSun said:


> We're staying at Kidani and going to MK this week (just a short getaway). It sounds like it might be better to wait a bit rather than rope drop. Is that still the case or has it gotten significantly busier over the last week? And would it be better to take the bus or drive?
> 
> Also, has anyone had the Chef Mickey's breakfast yet? How was it? There's no bacon, correct?


I would wait a little later and not rope drop right now.  Weird for us since we almost always rope drop.  Also, we ate at Chef Mickey's and really liked it.  There was bacon, as well as two types of sausage and ham.  The scrambled eggs were even good.  We really liked the cinnamon rolls.  Everything just seemed really fresh. You also get French toast sticks, pancakes, and mickey waffles.  I much prefer this version to the buffet.


----------



## twinmom13

coolbrook said:


> I would wait a little later and not rope drop right now.  Weird for us since we almost always rope drop.  Also, we ate at Chef Mickey's and really liked it.  There was bacon, as well as two types of sausage and ham.  The scrambled eggs were even good.  We really liked the cinnamon rolls.  Everything just seemed really fresh. You also get French toast sticks, pancakes, and mickey waffles.  I much prefer this version to the buffet.


How long did it take at Chef Mickey's? I am trying to figure out how early to make a reservation if we hope to travel by bus to HS afterward in time to try for a boarding group.


----------



## iteachlit

As to "rope drop" plans, I can only speak to what I saw July 15 at DHS. We left the Polynesian at 9:15 for a 10 a.m. opening. When we arrived around 9:40, we found a short line -- probably 10 parties deep in each line -- for the temperature screening. That took only three minutes. We were through the turnstile by 9:45 a.m.. 

Hollywood Boulevard had a few people, but nothing crazy. The MMRR queue was quickly filling, but the attraction was not opening until 10 a.m.. The other attractions were already up and running. We were on Star Tours before 10 a.m..

YMMV.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

jenjersnap said:


> Bacon is listed on the official WDW menu and pictured in the DFB review from a week ago, so, unless the change was this weekend, I would think it is still there.





coolbrook said:


> I would wait a little later and not rope drop right now. Weird for us since we almost always rope drop. Also, we ate at Chef Mickey's and really liked it. There was bacon, as well as two types of sausage and ham. The scrambled eggs were even good. We really liked the cinnamon rolls. Everything just seemed really fresh. You also get French toast sticks, pancakes, and mickey waffles. I much prefer this version to the buffet.


Thanks! I don't know where I got the idea that there was no bacon. Maybe it was a vestige in my brain from the furor that arose when Ohana took away the breakfast bacon. I was trying to decide whether to keep the ADR or not and if there's bacon my son will eat enough to make it worth it. Sounds good too!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

This is random, but does anyone know what the prizes for Remy's Hide and Squeak Scavenger Hunt are for this year?


----------



## KayMichigan

Since the parks aren't anywhere near their capacity limits, maybe they could bring back the hopper option so people can go to other parks in the evening instead of crowding into DS?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

KayMichigan said:


> Since the parks aren't anywhere near their capacity limits, maybe they could bring back the hopper option so people can go to other parks in the evening instead of crowding into DS?



Other parks: aka, EPCOT?  Everything else closes so early!


----------



## scott_flute

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is random, but does anyone know what the prizes for Remy's Hide and Squeak Scavenger Hunt are for this year?


I heard it was the same plastic cups that were the prizes back in the spring for the Flower & Garden festival. Apparently this first portion of the festival is mostly F&G merch leftovers and then F&W merch will come closer to when it normally would have happened.


----------



## princesscinderella

We did a weekend getaway to Kennedy space center on Friday and had a great time it was not very crowded.  Mask compliance was very good.  We did the extra 2 hour guided tour which I recommend for $20 and it includes a lunch (wrap or salad).  They are also offering a ticket to come back next year since the bus tours are not running out to the launch facility.  I’m a Floridian and had never been there, it was a nice educational trip with our kids.  It’s a quick drive from Disney for those planning a trip to Orlando and I’m looking forward to going back next year.  

We stayed two night at Disney’s vero beach resort which was beautiful. They are assigning chairs at the pool to keep social distance and capacity at a certain level. We got to see a baby turtle released into the ocean and interact with the Disney conservationists if you get to the beach around 6:30 am when they are checking on the nests. Otherwise they are not running formal turtle programs right now. It was nice weekend and we were able to socially distance very easily at both locations. It was my 40th birthday so it was a great way to celebrate and the kids learned a lot which is a bonus too! 

Thanks for all the pictures from the parks everyone is posting.  It’s been nice hearing everyone’s experiences.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284988314450382849


----------



## Betty Rohrer

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> I'm hard of hearing in one ear and these masks have been such a pain.  "Can you repeat that?"  "Can you speak up a little?  No, don't yell"  "Can you say that a little slower?"  That's without dealing with people with unfamiliar accents.


i am finding the same thing at small park i work at. in a noisy area and they speak softly


----------



## wareagle57

SaintsManiac said:


> Tomorrowland Terrace and Pete’s Silly Sideshow at the MK aren’t in the sun. Just info for anyone wanting it.



This is one area I’m shocked at how much worse Disney is doing than Universal. All of the relaxation stations at Disney are TINY. Universal has huge areas. I could pick a safer spot myself at Disney than most of the 3-4 table places right next to walkways they have at Disney. Tomorrowland Terrace is ok, they have opened up the other section since we were there I think to make it even better. Silly Pete’s is indoors and was empty when we went but still seems like a strange choice. At the other 3 parks though every relaxation zone I found looked horribly small and in the sun.


----------



## jenjersnap

princesscinderella said:


> We did a weekend getaway to Kennedy space center on Friday and had a great time it was not very crowded.  Mask compliance was very good.  We did the extra 2 hour guided tour which I recommend for $20 and it includes a lunch (wrap or salad).  They are also offering a ticket to come back next year since the bus tours are not running out to the launch facility.  I’m a Floridian and had never been there, it was a nice educational trip with our kids.  It’s a quick drive from Disney for those planning a trip to Orlando and I’m looking forward to going back next year.



We are planning on heading to KSC on one of our no-longer-needed water park days! I haven’t been there since i was a kid. Glad to hear it isn’t crowded and thanks for the tour suggestion. There are so many confusing options and experiences offered on their website that I can’t quite figure out what the must dos are.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So I made it in earlier this afternoon! We dropped our things off at Pop and headed to Disney Springs. On the bus back to the resort now. Here are some key points:

- MCO was weirdly not busy, it was honestly strange
- 30min wait for magical express shortly after 12pm
- No issue dropping bags with bell services and heading to Disney Springs
- Mask compliance at MCO was kind of a joke, it is way better on property. When we got to Disney Springs (early afternoon) almost everyone we saw had their full masks on properly. As it got later noses started to pop out here and there, but there was ample room to distance in walkways and almost all the stores. 
- World of Disney is still busy. It feels normal in there. It didn't really bother me but if you are uncomfortable with people in close proximity that might not be a good place for you right now.
- 2020 dated merchandise is buy one get one free! That includes ears. Obviously, I bought some.
- 6 parties to a bus (on the one im on right now) and each party gets a numbered section. Plenty of room.
- Polite Pig is still delicious. 
- An Icee at the top of the Coke rooftop is the ultimate mask break. 

Time for the pool - Animal Kingdom tomorrow!!!


----------



## figmentfinesse

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I made it in earlier this afternoon! We dropped our things off at Pop and headed to Disney Springs. On the bus back to the resort now. Here are some key points:
> 
> - MCO was weirdly not busy, it was honestly strange
> - 30min wait for magical express shortly after 12pm
> - No issue dropping bags with bell services and heading to Disney Springs
> - Mask compliance at MCO was kind of a joke, it is way better on property. When we got to Disney Springs (early afternoon) almost everyone we saw had their full masks on properly. As it got later noses started to pop out here and there, but there was ample room to distance in walkways and almost all the stores.
> - World of Disney is still busy. It feels normal in there. It didn't really bother me but if you are uncomfortable with people in close proximity that might not be a good place for you right now.
> - 2020 dated merchandise is buy one get one free! That includes ears. Obviously, I bought some.
> - 6 parties to a bus (on the one im on right now) and each party gets a numbered section. Plenty of room.
> - Polite Pig is still delicious.
> - An Icee at the top of the Coke rooftop is the ultimate mask break.
> 
> Time for the pool - Animal Kingdom tomorrow!!!


What time was your room ready? I go to Pop in 3 weeks.

Also, does anyone have any predictions of wait times/crowds as we get into August?


----------



## MegaraWink

I was worried about Epcot, but it's still heaven on Earth and my #1 happy place. I think it's absolutely perfect right now. I'm sad that it will never be like this again. But I have an hour or so left (I got here at 7) and a lot of food and drink to consume. I'd cry of happiness if I weren't smiling so much.


----------



## Brianstl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I made it in earlier this afternoon! We dropped our things off at Pop and headed to Disney Springs. On the bus back to the resort now. Here are some key points:
> 
> - MCO was weirdly not busy, it was honestly strange
> - 30min wait for magical express shortly after 12pm
> - No issue dropping bags with bell services and heading to Disney Springs
> - Mask compliance at MCO was kind of a joke, it is way better on property. When we got to Disney Springs (early afternoon) almost everyone we saw had their full masks on properly. As it got later noses started to pop out here and there, but there was ample room to distance in walkways and almost all the stores.
> - World of Disney is still busy. It feels normal in there. It didn't really bother me but if you are uncomfortable with people in close proximity that might not be a good place for you right now.
> - 2020 dated merchandise is buy one get one free! That includes ears. Obviously, I bought some.
> - 6 parties to a bus (on the one im on right now) and each party gets a numbered section. Plenty of room.
> - Polite Pig is still delicious.
> - An Icee at the top of the Coke rooftop is the ultimate mask break.
> 
> Time for the pool - Animal Kingdom tomorrow!!!


How have the pools been?


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284967086167666690


----------



## cm8

vinotinto said:


> Was the Cm that got you that info called Sven/Finn/Flynn?


Go straight to time out and don’t say another word! You’re grounded!


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I made it in earlier this afternoon! We dropped our things off at Pop and headed to Disney Springs. On the bus back to the resort now. Here are some key points:
> 
> - MCO was weirdly not busy, it was honestly strange
> - 30min wait for magical express shortly after 12pm
> - No issue dropping bags with bell services and heading to Disney Springs
> - Mask compliance at MCO was kind of a joke, it is way better on property. When we got to Disney Springs (early afternoon) almost everyone we saw had their full masks on properly. As it got later noses started to pop out here and there, but there was ample room to distance in walkways and almost all the stores.
> - World of Disney is still busy. It feels normal in there. It didn't really bother me but if you are uncomfortable with people in close proximity that might not be a good place for you right now.
> - 2020 dated merchandise is buy one get one free! That includes ears. Obviously, I bought some.
> - 6 parties to a bus (on the one im on right now) and each party gets a numbered section. Plenty of room.
> - Polite Pig is still delicious.
> - An Icee at the top of the Coke rooftop is the ultimate mask break.
> 
> Time for the pool - Animal Kingdom tomorrow!!!


Have a great vacation! Enjoy your peasant party at Pop's Petals Pool bar too!


----------



## jenjersnap

Hopefully that is specific enough that no one can possibly make any excuse. 



JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284967086167666690


----------



## JacknSally

jenjersnap said:


> Hopefully that is specific enough that no one can possibly make any excuse.


----------



## Vern60

MegaraWink said:


> I was worried about Epcot, but it's still heaven on Earth and my #1 happy place. I think it's absolutely perfect right now. I'm sad that it will never be like this again. But I have an hour or so left (I got here at 7) and a lot of food and drink to consume. I'd cry of happiness if I weren't smiling so much.


That sounds so wonderful! Glad you are having a great time!


----------



## cristen72

scott_flute said:


> I heard it was the same plastic cups that were the prizes back in the spring for the Flower & Garden festival. Apparently this first portion of the festival is mostly F&G merch leftovers and then F&W merch will come closer to when it normally would have happened.



Would anyone happen to have a photo of the prize?  I can’t find one online.


----------



## Helvetica

I didn’t mean to spend all day at Epcot... It just sort of happened.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> How have the pools been?


We just left BRV today. Pools were fine in the evenings & mornings at like 11. I didn’t go any other times. Some days they were completely empty & some days a little more crowded, but nothing I would call crowded.


----------



## Makmak

yulilin3 said:


> Found this funny. I have had to ask CM to repeat themselves several times
> View attachment 511681


Today I noticed at Hollywood studios and on the skyliner CMs had headsets (the kind performers wear with the little microphone next to your mouth) and it really helped project their voices through the mask it was great.


----------



## JoeA

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open



Does your mask cover your mouth when you speak, possibly making it harder to hear and impossible to see your lips?  

Mine do.


----------



## Makmak

Dulcee said:


> Is memory maker worth it at the moment? Are there less photo pass photographers out?


I see the other reply but for us, our experience was that we saw more at magic kingdom than we have ever seen before and they were bored and spent a lot of time with us. At AK the photographer in the pandora area asked us if we were in a rush and  we said no, he said “I’m going to do a whole photo shoot for you” (he was super bored too) and he took us alllll around and did some really cool shots. So maybe we just lucked out but I have tons and tons of photos that I never had before including lots of magic shots.
EDITED: bc autocorrect is terrible on my phone.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

figmentfinesse said:


> What time was your room ready? I go to Pop in 3 weeks.
> 
> Also, does anyone have any predictions of wait times/crowds as we get into August?


My assigned room was ready when we arrived (130ish?) however I had to check in at the desk anyway so I requested a different location while I was up there. The rate I booked (military) does not allow me to go direct to room so I'm not sure if my initial room was ready earlier. New room request was not ready but since we were heading to Disney Springs anyway we were happy to wait. I got the text for the new room around 3pm.


Brianstl said:


> How have the pools been?


Main pool was at capacity shortly before 8pm. We walked over to the bowling (quiet) pool and had no trouble getting in. I heard the 2nd quiet pool (computer) hasn't been open much this week.


AmberMV said:


> Have a great vacation! Enjoy your peasant party at Pop's Petals Pool bar too!


Thanks! Maybe tomorrow 

Also as a side note I was able to activate all 3 of my armed forces salute tickets (including my husband's and he isn't here right now) & buy military photo pass at the Disney Springs ticket center. Guest Services they would have also been able to do it but sent me over there since it had no line and they had a wait. I know someone asked me to report back on that! It took maybe 4 minutes. Super easy.


----------



## pplmover4

Disney Springs was a way different experience for us compared to the parks. We felt way too close to others tonight and even though the whole “no eating and walking” measure was rolled out, we saw way too many non-compliant.  At one point I asked my husband “since when does Basin sell food”.


----------



## LSUmiss

Makmak said:


> Today I noticed at Hollywood studios and on the skyliner CMs had headsets (the kind performers wear with the little microphone next to your mouth) and it really helped project their voices through the mask it was great.


They had that at PVH yesterday too & it helped.


----------



## michellej47

Makmak said:


> I see the other reply but for us, our experience was that we saw more at magic kingdom than we have ever seen before and they were bored and spent a lot of time with us. At AK the photographer in the pandora area asked us if we were in a rush and  we said no, he said “I’m going to do a whole photo shoot for you” (he was super bored too) and he took us alllll around and did some really cool shots. So maybe we just lucked out but I have tons and tons of photos that I never had before including lots of magic shots.
> EDITED: bc autocorrect is terrible on my phone.



Were masks on for all of them, or do they let you pop them off for a quick pic??


----------



## Makmak

michellej47 said:


> Were masks on for all of them, or do they let you pop them off for a quick pic??


Have to keep mask on


----------



## MrsSmith07

We’re at Disney now, spent the day at MK. Felt comfortable, saw very few mask violations. Only area that made me uncomfortable was Tomorrowland Speedway. They’re only loading/unloading on one side, but using both sides of that side. So on that 4ft wide path, you have people waiting for their car on the left and the right and people exiting their cars on both sides. People were all around you. Not sure why they aren’t using both roads so it could spread out a little.

Also, the Pete’s Sideshow relaxation area is amazing. It’s so cold in there. Which is great until you realize your damp sweaty clothes make you go from burning alive outside to freezing your butt off in about 10 minutes in there.


----------



## jkh36619

OT but does DS have a forum? Can't seem to find one.


----------



## rteetz

jkh36619 said:


> OT but does DS have a forum? Can't seem to find one.


No


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My assigned room was ready when we arrived (130ish?) however I had to check in at the desk anyway so I requested a different location while I was up there. The rate I booked (military) does not allow me to go direct to room so I'm not sure if my initial room was ready earlier. New room request was not ready but since we were heading to Disney Springs anyway we were happy to wait. I got the text for the new room around 3pm.
> 
> Main pool was at capacity shortly before 8pm. We walked over to the bowling (quiet) pool and had no trouble getting in. I heard the 2nd quiet pool (computer) hasn't been open much this week.
> 
> Thanks! Maybe tomorrow
> 
> Also as a side note I was able to activate all 3 of my armed forces salute tickets (including my husband's and he isn't here right now) & buy military photo pass at the Disney Springs ticket center. Guest Services they would have also been able to do it but sent me over there since it had no line and they had a wait. I know someone asked me to report back on that! It took maybe 4 minutes. Super easy.


Thank you! I was someone who asked 
Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## iteachlit

A previous poster mentioned Basin in regards to "masks down." My wife normally stocks up on bath bombs at Basin. She didn't buy any this time, because people handle them to smell them. She bought shampoo and conditioner bars, because those typically aren't handled by customers.

There are lots of "pinch points" inside Basin. When we were there, a family of six was blocking the checkout line. The four kids were picking up anything and everything.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Are we allowed to discuss this? Someone on the AP FB page is saying tomorrow is the last chance for the actors equity union and Disney to come to an agreement. She said the actors, singers, etc, were all set for rehearsals and last minute the Union backed out, saying they want masks and weekly testing for members.

She said, "Tomorrow is the last chance for the union to sign the MOU.  The actors want them to sign it so they can move forward and each show can be negotiated for its best safety measures. For example: Turtle Talk, actors wear masks until in sound booth then each gets their own mic cover etc....seating is 50% with marked areas.  Lion King...they can reblock actors for singing purposes, space 50% seating etc...instead of all shows and experiences being blanketed under just a strict all or nothing.  If the union does not sign, Disney will not discuss again until new fiscal which is October.  They have until Feb I believe and then all actors will be let go.  Lose all retirement, seniority, benefits, everything.  All venues and shows will be closed, repurposed, or tracked."

Is this accurate? And what does this mean for attractions like Turtle Talk, live acts, etc? As a guest, I'd certainly be fine with the actors/singers wearing masks. I've read that they're wearing masks at Universal and singers can still be heard.


----------



## andyman8

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Are we allowed to discuss this? Someone on the AP FB page is saying tomorrow is the last chance for the actors equity union and Disney to come to an agreement. She said the actors, singers, etc, were all set for rehearsals and last minute the Union backed out, saying they want masks and weekly testing for members.
> 
> She said, "Tomorrow is the last chance for the union to sign the MOU.  The actors want them to sign it so they can move forward and each show can be negotiated for its best safety measures. For example: Turtle Talk, actors wear masks until in sound booth then each gets their own mic cover etc....seating is 50% with marked areas.  Lion King...they can reblock actors for singing purposes, space 50% seating etc...instead of all shows and experiences being blanketed under just a strict all or nothing.  If the union does not sign, Disney will not discuss again until new fiscal which is October.  They have until Feb I believe and then all actors will be let go.  Lose all retirement, seniority, benefits, everything.  All venues and shows will be closed, repurposed, or tracked."
> 
> Is this accurate? And what does this mean for attractions like Turtle Talk, live acts, etc? As a guest, I'd certainly be fine with the actors/singers wearing masks. I've read that they're wearing masks at Universal and singers can still be heard.


https://www.orlandosentinel.com/ent...0200719-osclusbhrffi7pj442obdefclq-story.htmlKey sentence at the end: "If discussions between Disney and Actors’ Equity cannot resolve the grievance, an arbitrator will be called in."


----------



## Pickle Rick

Anna_Sh said:


> Going to Disney is not selfish, and Florida does not need to shut down again.  If Florida shuts down again, it will kill the tourism industry.  I know some people think Disney can afford this, but I think at some point even the big companies will start to fold.  The real risk is to the millions of Floridians that depend on the tourism industry to feed their families.  I went to a little touristy town a couple of weeks ago.  They’ve got about a dozen shops on their main street.  One had already gone out of business and another was having a going out of business sale. The cost of another shut down would be devastating to people.  Florida does not need to shut down again.  We need visitors and residents to do what Disney is making them do—wear a mask and stay 6 feet away from others.



The tourism industry in FL is already in massive trouble, shut down or not.


----------



## Pickle Rick

Helvetica said:


> I didn’t mean to spend all day at Epcot... It just sort of happened.
> 
> View attachment 511784



A beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Pickle Rick said:


> The tourism industry in FL is already in massive trouble, shut down or not.


Yes it is.  That’s why a shut down would kill it.  We just need to tread water until there’s a vaccine.


----------



## andyman8

Has it been brought up here that our old friend WDWPro (Mr. “secure circuit”) is now saying that Chapek is contemplating _possibly _divesting and selling Disney’s interest in HKDL and Shanghai Disneyland? He claims Disney would do a licensing agreement with these resorts (like TDR and the OLC) in leu of any direct ownership.

Furthermore, he’s claiming that some within Disney are (apparently only now?) starting to realize that this pandemic will be with us for the forseeable future (i.e. potentially into next summer) and that WDW remaining open through it all cannot be guaranteed. That continued depletion of revenue would be one of a number of reasons for divesting, he claims.

Seems like a very bold prediction.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Has it been brought up here that our old friend WDWPro (Mr. “secure circuit”) is now saying that Chapek is contemplating _possibly _divesting and selling Disney’s interest in HKDL and Shanghai Disneyland? He claims Disney would do a licensing agreement with these resorts (like TDR and the OLC) in leu of any direct ownership.
> 
> Furthermore, he’s claiming that some within Disney are (apparently only now?) starting to realize that this pandemic will be with us for the forseeable future (i.e. potentially into next summer) and that WDW remaining open through it all cannot be guaranteed. That continued depletion of revenue would be one of a number of reasons for divesting, he claims.
> 
> Seems like a very bold prediction.


I mean, I take his words with large grains of salt, but those all seem pretty reasonable in terms of possibilities.   I have heard that China owns the majority of the China parks anyway, and there is so much political uncertainty related to those parks being operational.  I could definitely see changes with China parks.

In terms of Disney only now realizing this isn't going to go away soon, I don't buy it.  They have so many medical professionals there's no way they didn't know. BUT, did they think Florida would look the way it does at this point?  No, I don't think they did, and I think it's wrenched a lot of things up.  I don't think they wanted to release more AP spots so soon, I don't think they wanted to release FL resident and AP room discounts, and I don't think they wanted to announce 30% merch for APs-at least for a while.  The fact those all came within a week of official reopening does speak loudly IMO.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Has it been brought up here that our old friend WDWPro (Mr. “secure circuit”) is now saying that Chapek is contemplating _possibly _divesting and selling Disney’s interest in HKDL and Shanghai Disneyland? He claims Disney would do a licensing agreement with these resorts (like TDR and the OLC) in leu of any direct ownership.
> 
> Furthermore, he’s claiming that some within Disney are (apparently only now?) starting to realize that this pandemic will be with us for the forseeable future (i.e. potentially into next summer) and that WDW remaining open through it all cannot be guaranteed. That continued depletion of revenue would be one of a number of reasons for divesting, he claims.
> 
> Seems like a very bold prediction.


Hmm the licensing option allows for much simpler exit strategy for Disney if relations between the two countries get much worse as well.

I'm not sure I'd call that a bold prediction. More like a fair prediction.

I wonder what all this means for Disneyland? I suspect it won't be reopening this year now. Much of America is now in a far worse state than it was in March. Around 4 months completely wasted to go backwards.


----------



## yulilin3

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Are we allowed to discuss this? Someone on the AP FB page is saying tomorrow is the last chance for the actors equity union and Disney to come to an agreement. She said the actors, singers, etc, were all set for rehearsals and last minute the Union backed out, saying they want masks and weekly testing for members.
> 
> She said, "Tomorrow is the last chance for the union to sign the MOU.  The actors want them to sign it so they can move forward and each show can be negotiated for its best safety measures. For example: Turtle Talk, actors wear masks until in sound booth then each gets their own mic cover etc....seating is 50% with marked areas.  Lion King...they can reblock actors for singing purposes, space 50% seating etc...instead of all shows and experiences being blanketed under just a strict all or nothing.  If the union does not sign, Disney will not discuss again until new fiscal which is October.  They have until Feb I believe and then all actors will be let go.  Lose all retirement, seniority, benefits, everything.  All venues and shows will be closed, repurposed, or tracked."
> 
> Is this accurate? And what does this mean for attractions like Turtle Talk, live acts, etc? As a guest, I'd certainly be fine with the actors/singers wearing masks. I've read that they're wearing masks at Universal and singers can still be heard.


I have 3 friends who are citizens of Hollywood, one who plays a green soldier at TSLand, one that is a historian for Frozen sing along and citizen of Main Street, one the is a monster in Monstropolis, one performer for FotLK and FNtM and a Kembe from Savi's workshop who also works at the Indiana Jones show and other things, and from them all only one is ok to keep waiting, the rest want to get back to work, they don't even want weekly testing they just want the ability to wear masks like Universal has been doing with their performers since day one. They spent the weekend sharing their concerns and fears and uncertainty, so good thoughts for a positive resolution for all parts


----------



## MadisonMcNichols

Are there any limitations on visiting resorts right now? Do you have to have an overnight stay or an ADR to get into the hotel to limit guests? My husband and I have talked about getting a Dole Whip at the Poly or riding the Skyliner just because, but I wasn’t sure if you have to have a reservation at one of those hotels in order to park there right now.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

Randy Miller said:


> Do masks cover your ears? Mine all stop at my jaw and then loop around my ears? My ears remain open



If you were trying to be funny, you failed miserably.  Maybe an emoji to convey that next time?

If you were being a jerk, you succeeded! 

If you honestly didn't understand what I was saying, I apologize.  I thought it was clear enough that people could figure out what I was saying.


----------



## Marionnette

MadisonMcNichols said:


> Are there any limitations on visiting resorts right now? Do you have to have an overnight stay or an ADR to get into the hotel to limit guests? My husband and I have talked about getting a Dole Whip at the Poly or riding the Skyliner just because, but I wasn’t sure if you have to have a reservation at one of those hotels in order to park there right now.


In order to park at a resort you are not staying at, you would need an ADR. But you can park at the TTC and walk to Poly for the Dole Whip or at HS to ride the Skyliner.

ETA: You can also park at Disney Springs and take a bus to the resort you want to visit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In other news ....

Tokyo Disneyland to have lottery for Annual Passholders to get access to the parks starting August 7th

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/annu...ysea-via-lottery-system-beginning-august-7th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Florida residents save up to 35% at WDW resorts this Sept. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285184290087739394


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> In other news ....
> 
> Tokyo Disneyland to have lottery for Annual Passholders to get access to the parks starting August 7th
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/annu...ysea-via-lottery-system-beginning-august-7th/


I wonder what their AP percentage of visitors is,  I'm assuming it's very high


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> In other news ....
> 
> Tokyo Disneyland to have lottery for Annual Passholders to get access to the parks starting August 7th
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/annu...ysea-via-lottery-system-beginning-august-7th/


Seems to me that if capped capacity is to remain then the whole concept of APs needs to change or just end entirely.

The lottery system is definitely a different way of doing it but ultimately some people may still own APs and not get to access the parks on any date that suits them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder what their AP percentage of visitors is,  I'm assuming it's very high



I tried to find out but couldn't find any stats - but my guess would be the same as yours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems to me that if capped capacity is to remain then the who concept of APs needs to change or just end entirely.
> 
> The lottery system is definitely a different way of doing it but ultimately some people may still own APs and not get to access the parks on any date that suits them.



Yeah that was my thought too - is this like extra time on their passes or are they paying full price now?  I mean, I know there are issues with WDW passholders and how much access they get to the parks with the reservation system but would seem if you just don't win the lottery and then cannot go at all that seems off to still charge someone 

Maybe Chris from that site will cover this and explain it more


----------



## karly05

yulilin3 said:


> a Kembe from Savi's workshop



OT- So THAT'S what they're called! I've had the name wrong all along. Thank you!!

I hope everything works out well for your friends and their fellow CMs. They are an awesome part of the Disney magic.


----------



## TropicalDIS

How were the parks over the weekend in terms of crowds?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TropicalDIS said:


> How were the parks over the weekend in terms of crowds?


I heard there were only around 5000 guests per park.  Does anyone know how many guests Disney wants per park at this time?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder what their AP percentage of visitors is,  I'm assuming it's very high


I’ve been to Tokyo Disneyland and it reminds me of Disneyland in California guest wise.  Both parks rely heavily on local guests.  I never heard a percentage though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TropicalDIS said:


> How were the parks over the weekend in terms of crowds?



I have some friends there and they all talk about how empty the parks are.  Even for rides with somewhat higher posted wait times the actual wait times seems to be lower

Two exceptions seem to be:
1) DHS, particularly for ripe drop and getting there (saw long backups for the Skyliner prior to park opening for example)
2) Disney Springs, in the evening seems very crowded and at least some people felt not as "safe"

Not sure what the answer for DS is but for DHS if they can figure out how to spread out the rope drop crowds (maybe some sort of way to get your Rise boarding groups ahead of time?) then the parks should be pretty smooth


----------



## Llama mama

coolbrook said:


> I would wait a little later and not rope drop right now.  Weird for us since we almost always rope drop.  Also, we ate at Chef Mickey's and really liked it.  There was bacon, as well as two types of sausage and ham.  The scrambled eggs were even good.  We really liked the cinnamon rolls.  Everything just seemed really fresh. You also get French toast sticks, pancakes, and mickey waffles.  I much prefer this version to the buffet.


Was the reservation at Chef Mickey running on time? I heard some ADR really really running behind on seating. Thanks


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

On a COMPLETELY different topic......I can't remember if anyone posted this earlier.....

I received a survey from Universal asking about my preferences between an offer for a discount over 40% or an offer to save $1500.  Also of course wanted to know when  I planned to go next, if I had a trip cancelled due to covid shut down, and gave me several statements regarding my feelings toward the current pandemic climate and getting back to life and travel norms.

I know both Disney and Uni often send out surveys but this one has me excited.  If Uni were to do a blanket 40+% discount, it could actually spur our family to do a long weekend trip in Dec.  We haven't been there in years and were planning to go in the middle of a long Disney vacation probably in Sept '21 but the low crowds and more tolerable temperatures could make the masks more "wearable" for our family.

I don't think a 40% discount would spur us to do a Disney vacation until park hopping and fireworks return....even though we WERE using the opening of Tron as our benchmark. I could be persuaded


----------



## Mike1082

Llama mama said:


> Was the reservation at Chef Mickey running on time? I heard some ADR really really running behind on seating. Thanks


We had 8:15am reservations on Sunday and were seated right on time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> On a COMPLETELY different topic......I can't remember if anyone posted this earlier.....
> 
> I received a survey from Universal asking about my preferences between an offer for a discount over 40% or an offer to save $1500.  Also of course wanted to know when  I planned to go next, if I had a trip cancelled due to covid shut down, and gave me several statements regarding my feelings toward the current pandemic climate and getting back to life and travel norms.
> 
> I know both Disney and Uni often send out surveys but this one has me excited.  If Uni were to do a blanket 40+% discount, it could actually spur our family to do a long weekend trip in Dec.  We haven't been there in years and were planning to go in the middle of a long Disney vacation probably in Sept '21 but the low crowds and more tolerable temperatures could make the masks more "wearable" for our family.
> 
> I don't think a 40% discount would spur us to do a Disney vacation until park hopping and fireworks return....even though we WERE using the opening of Tron as our benchmark. I could be persuaded



Was that 40% off tickets and everything or just resorts?

If it included tickets and Uni went through with it I think that would be interesting (I know they do a lot of "buy two days get two days" things already but a flat our discount would be interesting)


----------



## Alicefan

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> On a COMPLETELY different topic......I can't remember if anyone posted this earlier.....
> 
> I received a survey from Universal asking about my preferences between an offer for a discount over 40% or an offer to save $1500.  Also of course wanted to know when  I planned to go next, if I had a trip cancelled due to covid shut down, and gave me several statements regarding my feelings toward the current pandemic climate and getting back to life and travel norms.
> 
> I know both Disney and Uni often send out surveys but this one has me excited.  If Uni were to do a blanket 40+% discount, it could actually spur our family to do a long weekend trip in Dec.  We haven't been there in years and were planning to go in the middle of a long Disney vacation probably in Sept '21 but the low crowds and more tolerable temperatures could make the masks more "wearable" for our family.
> 
> I don't think a 40% discount would spur us to do a Disney vacation until park hopping and fireworks return....even though we WERE using the opening of Tron as our benchmark. I could be persuaded



The temps will be exactly the same in September as they are now. They don't get tolerable until November.  PLUS you get to see all of the decorations.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems to me that if capped capacity is to remain then the whole concept of APs needs to change or just end entirely.
> 
> The lottery system is definitely a different way of doing it but ultimately some people may still own APs and not get to access the parks on any date that suits them.



I am not sure how the randomization would be governed?  

I also don't have a sense of how many WDW AP's are Florida residents vs. non-Florida residents (versus is probably not the right way to state this, but maybe should use the word "compares"). Is it even an option for WDW to do away with non-Florida AP's as to limit the access and keep the local market?


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Was that 40% off tickets and everything or just resorts?
> 
> If it included tickets and Uni went through with it I think that would be interesting (I know they do a lot of "buy two days get two days" things already but a flat our discount would be interesting)




The survey did not expound on the deals.  It had a logo of Universal Orlando resorts and one had over 40% off and the other had $1500 off.  After choosing which promo pic would be more preferable, it then asked me to explain why I chose that promo.  I chose the 40+% off because I said I preferred to get a percentage off the choices I make for a vacation rather than saving $1500 on a package already laid out.

I was doing the survey on my phone so hopefully I didn't miss a part of the survey that would have explained it more??  But the choice was made by "touching" the promo pic and there didn't seem to be a drop down with any more info.


----------



## Alicefan

JacknSally said:


> *Seeing more and more reports on Twitter and FB that Springs in the evenings is very crowded (making it hard to physically distance), that a lot of restaurants seem uncomfortably full, and that mask compliance there in the evenings is getting worse.
> 
> It makes sense that Springs would be the place everyone goes when most parks close before dark and you can’t hop to a later-closing park. I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs. *


Why would they entice people away from a shopping district? The whole idea is to make money so I don't see that happening.  Each person should make the decision for themselves whether or not to go there.  We've got to stop relying on someone else to make our decisions for us. Each person is capable of judging whether or not they feel safe enough to go in. For now...we can still chose. These places are not "have to" places after all so no need for Disney to "fix" the problem because there isn't one.  They can only do so much, the rest is up to our own discretion. Places are open, life is going on, staying away from others and masks are a must now in order to be there....the rest falls under common sense.  If it's too crowded for your or my liking, don't go.  We need to remember that, because we are getting all too comfortable leaving our thinking up to someone else, and WAY too used to being told what to do.  I'm not trying to be ugly in the least, but each person has a different idea of what it should be like and Disney nor any other company is going to be able to make it the ideal situation for each individual, especially in THIS day and age where everyone has something to gripe about.  We have to use our own compass.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems to me that if capped capacity is to remain then the whole concept of APs needs to change or just end entirely.
> 
> The lottery system is definitely a different way of doing it but ultimately some people may still own APs and not get to access the parks on any date that suits them.


The lottery system is used quite often in the Japanese parks. It's also how big attractions with limited capacity decide who is allowed to visit.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Alicefan said:


> The temps will be exactly the same in September as they are now. They don't get tolerable until November.  PLUS you get to see all of the decorations.




Sorry, I think maybe my explanation wasn't clear..... We are thinking of going to Uni in Dec this year IF there is a great deal because the weather would be tolerable with masks.  We are planning to go to Disney next year in Sept assuming there would no longer be a mask requirement?? and because we were expecting Tron to be open by then.  If Tron is not open and masks are still required, that could change our plans. Also would not return until park hopping and fireworks are back in play.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> The survey did not expound on the deals.  It had a logo of Universal Orlando resorts and one had over 40% off and the other had $1500 off.  After choosing which promo pic would be more preferable, it then asked me to explain why I chose that promo.  I chose the 40+% off because I said I preferred to get a percentage off the choices I make for a vacation rather than saving $1500 on a package already laid out.
> 
> I was doing the survey on my phone so hopefully I didn't miss a part of the survey that would have explained it more??  But the choice was made by "touching" the promo pic and there didn't seem to be a drop down with any more info.



Ok thanks! - might be like a behavioral economics exercise to see what people are more responsive to - a % off or a $ off - more than anything specific


----------



## Alicefan

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Sorry, I think maybe my explanation wasn't clear..... We are thinking of going to Uni in Dec this year IF there is a great deal because the weather would be tolerable with masks.  We are planning to go to Disney next year in Sept assuming there would no longer be a mask requirement?? and because we were expecting Tron to be open by then.  If Tron is not open and masks are still required, that could change our plans. Also would not return until park hopping and fireworks are back in play.


Oh I got ya! I saw September and I thought, "oh lord no! you'll still melt!" lol  I went at the end of October once and in April and thought, "nope never again."  I can't do heat.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok thanks! - might be like a behavioral economics exercise to see what people are more responsive to - a % off or a $ off - more than anything specific




That's what I was thinking too HOWEVER it shows they are considering big discounts to entice more patronage.  I LIKE that and as I said, could make us go for a previously unplanned Dec trip


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

Alicefan said:


> Oh I got ya! I saw September and I thought, "oh lord no! you'll still melt!" lol  I went at the end of October once and in April and thought, "nope never again."  I can't do heat.




We actually enjoyed a trip in August more so than a trip in June because our Northern bodies had finally acclimated to summer temps before our trip.  In June, we were miserably hot.  I will say, our trips in Apr/early May were always great temperature-wise.


----------



## coolbrook

Llama mama said:


> Was the reservation at Chef Mickey running on time? I heard some ADR really really running behind on seating. Thanks


We did have to wait a little while to be seated.  Our ADR was for 10am.  I don't really know how long we waited, maybe 15 minutes.  Contemporary lobby is such an interesting place to people watch I really didn't pay much attention to the time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure how the randomization would be governed?
> 
> I also don't have a sense of how many WDW AP's are Florida residents vs. non-Florida residents (versus is probably not the right way to state this, but maybe should use the word "compares"). Is it even an option for WDW to do away with non-Florida AP's as to limit the access and keep the local market?


Randomization will be done by a computer I’m sure. Maybe Tokyo Disney IT is actually competent.

We’re discussing Tokyo so we should take away absolutely nothing from it with regards to how US parks might operate down the line as Tokyo is 0% owned by Disney. Tokyo is lucky they still have a park seeing as they aren’t backed by mega-company Disney.

Interesting they were smart enough to space out timing of crowds. Lottery winners cannot enter until 2pm.


----------



## coolbrook

twinmom13 said:


> How long did it take at Chef Mickey's? I am trying to figure out how early to make a reservation if we hope to travel by bus to HS afterward in time to try for a boarding group.


I don't really remember.  Our ADR was at 10am. We waited about 15 minutes to be seated. We were at the table probably until 11:45 or so.  I would recommend telling your server at the beginning of your meal that you would like the check early since you are trying to get to a park.  At almost every table service meal of this trip it took a long time to get the check after we were done eating.  I don't know why.


----------



## Tjddis

andyman8 said:


> I mean most national media (and most people outside of Orlando/the Disney fan community in general) do not know what Disney Springs is nor do they really care. For all intents and purposes, it's a shopping mall with Disney's name on it. I wouldn't expect it to get the coverage that MK or any other of the other "Disney World parks" get.
> 
> I'm right there with you. I really enjoy DS. It's really the only shopping mall I really actually enjoy, but it's not that enjoyable at the moment. I hope they fix this.
> 
> With MK, I firmly believe you'll actually get shorter waits in the last three hours of operation than you will in the first three hours. I'd absolutely sleep in a bit, show up an hour or two (or three lol) after parking opening and build up to your favorite attractions. Plus, you'll avoid the headache of dealing with rope drop crowds and transportation. If you're going later, I think bus is totally fine.
> 
> I know you didn't ask, but I really am an advocate for a delayed arrival at all four parks unless Rise is super important to you. As someone who's done it and loves it, I'll try (likely unsuccessfully) to get a BG at 1pm and 4pm (if any are still available), but if I don't get one, I'll be fine. I'd much prefer to have those low-wait evening hours for the other attractions there I love, and I just don't see myself able to do 10 full hours in the parks each day, given how hot it is and the face covering requirement.


Tbh we stopped going to DS years ago.  I found it unbearably crowded and difficult to enjoy pre covid.  I feel the restaurants are pedestrian and not worth the aggravation.   Now admittedly since I have not gone for a while there maybe some places that I don’t know that are good, but I feel it is just a mall and I don’t need to go.   
im also old and cranky I know but I loved the old Empress Lilly and miss the days when DS was a relaxing place to get away from the bustle of the crowds.   If I’m going to deal with crowds like that I’d rather stay in the parks


----------



## Brianstl

Alicefan said:


> The temps will be exactly the same in September as they are now. They don't get tolerable until November.  PLUS you get to see all of the decorations.


In September the average temperature is a couple degrees cooler.  The big difference is when it comes to the heat indexes, especially during the last half of the month when average humidity levels really start to drop dramatically.  The last half of September is much more comfortable on average at WDW than July or August.


----------



## Tjddis

Alicefan said:


> Why would they entice people away from a shopping district? The whole idea is to make money so I don't see that happening.  Each person should make the decision for themselves whether or not to go there.  We've got to stop relying on someone else to make our decisions for us. Each person is capable of judging whether or not they feel safe enough to go in. For now...we can still chose. These places are not "have to" places after all so no need for Disney to "fix" the problem because there isn't one.  They can only do so much, the rest is up to our own discretion. Places are open, life is going on, staying away from others and masks are a must now in order to be there....the rest falls under common sense.  If it's too crowded for your or my liking, don't go.  We need to remember that, because we are getting all too comfortable leaving our thinking up to someone else, and WAY too used to being told what to do.  I'm not trying to be ugly in the least, but each person has a different idea of what it should be like and Disney nor any other company is going to be able to make it the ideal situation for each individual, especially in THIS day and age where everyone has something to gripe about.  We have to use our own compass.


I don’t at all disagree with your basic premise but then why are they limiting Park capacity?
With the parks all closing early people are funneling to what is open.  So maybe they do need to take a look at capacity at DS and manage it similarly to how they are managing Park capacity?   Because it seems to me people are using FS as an extension of the park experience now more than ever


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Alicefan said:


> Why would they entice people away from a shopping district? The whole idea is to make money so I don't see that happening.  Each person should make the decision for themselves whether or not to go there.  We've got to stop relying on someone else to make our decisions for us. Each person is capable of judging whether or not they feel safe enough to go in. For now...we can still chose. These places are not "have to" places after all so no need for Disney to "fix" the problem because there isn't one.  They can only do so much, the rest is up to our own discretion. Places are open, life is going on, staying away from others and masks are a must now in order to be there....the rest falls under common sense.  If it's too crowded for your or my liking, don't go.  We need to remember that, because we are getting all too comfortable leaving our thinking up to someone else, and WAY too used to being told what to do.  I'm not trying to be ugly in the least, but each person has a different idea of what it should be like and Disney nor any other company is going to be able to make it the ideal situation for each individual, especially in THIS day and age where everyone has something to gripe about.  We have to use our own compass.



It shouldn’t just be a free for all, though.

Clearly, mask and distancing enforcement is an issue at Springs. They can enforce that as a health issue, just like they would if someone was urinating on the sidewalk. And even if someone goes and plans to follow the rules, it’s obvious others won’t. And that’s why enforcement is needed.

If people can’t adhere to mask and distancing rules at Springs, they shouldn’t be there. And if there are too many people there to achieve proper distancing, Disney needs to do something about that.

There is inherent risk in participating in any kind of mass gathering at Disney right now, but from numerous reports, there certainly seems to be an enforcement issue at Springs.

Unfortunately because Springs is a free hangout, there will be issues there. People are willing to take the risk to get tossed because they don’t have anything to lose. Different than getting tossed after paying lots of $$$$ to get into the parks.


----------



## Carol Jackson

While I’m on Magical Express to Pop I have been notified my room at Coronado Springs is ready.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 511901
> While I’m on Magical Express to Pop I have been notified my room at Coronado Springs is ready.


Cool. You’ve just joined the NBA. Hope you like basketball.


----------



## Tjddis

Pickle Rick said:


> The tourism industry in FL is already in massive trouble, shut down or not.


It’s a real catch 22 isn’t it?  I can’t believe that this many months in we still can’t come to consensus on the best way to get through this.  It’s such a binary choice that is presented; open or closed.  Economy or health.  Imo it was somewhere in the middle. Some states rushed to reopen (almost nobody had achieved the recommended numbers when they opened the states). Again imo a slower reopen would have meant short term pain for a little while longer opposed to this thing rising up in those states.  Btw I have no idea if that is right.  Just my opinion.  Frustrating that our public health officials/leaders could not get together and advise us better.  Would limiting people traveling to areas of  outbreaks Help slow it?  That’s what I believe.  That’s what the people of Hawaii think, right?  Nobody more dependent on tourism than they are.  At this point both sides of the binary argument are dug in.  So not looking for further debate.  No minds are going to change right now...


----------



## JaxDad

WonderlandisReality said:


> Cool. You’ve just joined the NBA. Hope you like basketball.


With a league minimum salary of around $900K, I'll take it.


----------



## Helvetica

I woke up too late to make it to rope drop. The boarding groups were gone by the time I got there at 10:15. Ah well, I’ll try again at 1pm.

Entry into the park was an absolute breeze, but DHS does seem to be a bit hotter than Epcot.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anna_Sh said:


> Yes it is.  That’s why a shut down would kill it.  We just need to tread water until there’s a vaccine.


I wouldn't call what is going on right now "treading water"


----------



## LSUmiss

TropicalDIS said:


> How were the parks over the weekend in terms of crowds?


I was at Mk Saturday & it was busier than during the week, but most things were still walk on or short waits like 15 min.  We went back in the evening about 5:30pm & it was empty again.


----------



## SMRT-1

karly05 said:


> OT- So THAT'S what they're called! I've had the name wrong all along. Thank you!!
> 
> I hope everything works out well for your friends and their fellow CMs. They are an awesome part of the Disney magic.


If you thought that the group that runs Savi's is called "the Gatherers," then you were not wrong. "Kembe" is the name of the lead character at Savi's that does all the narration, and is the only CM at Savi's that is an Entertainment CM and therefore part of the Actors Equity union. I think what Julie meant by "a Kembe" was "one of the many CMs who play Kembe."


----------



## OKWFan88

DHS was much more manageable yesterday after 3pm. Most rides we went on were either walk on or waited 10 minutes. Even the new Mickey ride we waited Only twenty minutes. We were on the ride and it broke down and got a multi experience pass to come back later and ride it again thru the fast pass lane. Came back around 730pm and got on immediately. Had an Oga reservation and it was awesome. Tried this provision they made that was like jello and had way too many but yummy. Very social distanced in there and the bartenders were super fantastic. Tip them well!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

SMRT-1 said:


> If you thought that the group that runs Savi's is called "the Gatherers," then you were not wrong. "Kembe" is the name of the lead character at Savi's that does all the narration, and is the only CM at Savi's that is an Entertainment CM and therefore part of the Actors Equity union. I think what Julie meant by "a Kembe" was "one of the many CMs who play Kembe."


Yes that's it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eric Smith said:


> I wouldn't call what is going on right now "treading water"


As far as Disney goes, I would.


----------



## jade1

Helvetica said:


> but DHS does seem to be a bit hotter than Epcot.



Finally an argument from the "olden days". 

eta: wait shouldn't that emoji be retired? or at least have masks?


----------



## jade1

Pickle Rick said:


> The tourism industry in FL is already in massive trouble, shut down or not.



I find this a real Pickle Rick.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure how the randomization would be governed?
> 
> I also don't have a sense of how many WDW AP's are Florida residents vs. non-Florida residents (versus is probably not the right way to state this, but maybe should use the word "compares"). I*s it even an option for WDW to do away with non-Florida AP's as to limit the access and keep the local market?*


FL residents get a discount on APs so out of state APs do pay more for the same AP than FL residents do-by quite a bit.  I'm not sure WDW would prefer to take the lower amount for the same ticket.  But I've been surprised many times before, who knows!


----------



## Helvetica

I rode Smuggler’s Run by myself. It’s kind of cool that they programmed it to allow for one rider. Next time I’m going to see if they’ll allow me to ride it as both pilots.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 511901
> While I’m on Magical Express to Pop I have been notified my room at Coronado Springs is ready.



How was MCO?  We are flying in from Detroit this Friday and MCO is my biggest concern.  DD has been flying in and out of Detroit with no problems.


----------



## Carol Jackson

dancergirlsmom said:


> How was MCO?  We are flying in from Detroit this Friday and MCO is my biggest concern.  DD has been flying in and out of Detroit with no problems.



I flew into MCO days ago and rented a car to stay at my condo before heading over to Disney (dreaded NYer here) then returned the rental and picked up ME. Both times MCO was very empty. I flew Southwest and had an entire row of seats to myself. Went horizontal and slept most of the flight!


----------



## yulilin3

Helvetica said:


> I rode Smuggler’s Run by myself. It’s kind of cool that they programmed it to allow for one rider. Next time I’m going to see if they’ll allow me to ride it as both pilots.


Even though i was left pilot i still reached over for lightspeed


----------



## only hope

Helvetica said:


> I rode Smuggler’s Run by myself. It’s kind of cool that they programmed it to allow for one rider. Next time I’m going to see if they’ll allow me to ride it as both pilots.



How many containers of coaxium did you get? I’ve read the autopilots aren’t good and it’s impossible to get two as a solo.


----------



## Helvetica

My initial impressions on DHS is that it definitely feels a lot more crowded than Epcot, but I don’t know if that’s really true. Epcot is sprawling while DHS is a postage stamp. People are keeping their distance and wearing masks, but it feels much hotter. If it wasn’t me trying to get onto Rise, I don’t think I would have tried to come early.
I’m going to try for the 1pm group and then try to get back to the resort. Maybe I’ll try again when the heat dies down a little bit.

I’ll see how I feel after lunch at 50’s Prime Time.


----------



## Helvetica

only hope said:


> How many containers of coaxium did you get? I’ve read the autopilots aren’t good and it’s impossible to get two as a solo.



I got two.


----------



## karly05

SMRT-1 said:


> If you thought that the group that runs Savi's is called "the Gatherers," then you were not wrong. "Kembe" is the name of the lead character at Savi's that does all the narration, and is the only CM at Savi's that is an Entertainment CM and therefore part of the Actors Equity union. I think what Julie meant by "a Kembe" was "one of the many CMs who play Kembe."



Thanks - Yes, that's who I meant, the lead presenter - I kept thinking he/she was introducing him/herself as "Kenme." I haven't been to Savi's, only seen videos.


----------



## yulilin3

Helvetica said:


> My initial impressions on DHS is that it definitely feels a lot more crowded than Epcot, but I don’t know if that’s really true. Epcot is sprawling while DHS is a postage stamp. People are keeping their distance and wearing masks, but it feels much hotter. If it wasn’t me trying to get onto Rise, I don’t think I would have tried to come early.
> I’m going to try for the 1pm group and then try to get back to the resort. Maybe I’ll try again when the heat dies down a little bit.
> 
> I’ll see how I feel after lunch at 50’s Prime Time.


It's hotter than it's been the past couple of days.  Heat index going to 105 today


----------



## MeridaAnn

Helvetica said:


> I rode Smuggler’s Run by myself. It’s kind of cool that they programmed it to allow for one rider. Next time I’m going to see if they’ll allow me to ride it as both pilots.





Spoiler: Minor Possible MFSR Spoilers



How well did the computer do taking over for the missing spots? I rode once last winter with just me and one other pilot and we got a really low score and only got one coaxium container becuase Hondo didn't do a good job "taking over" the gunners and engineers. I was hoping they would improve those computer controlled spots now that having missing positions is more common.


----------



## Mal6586

Helvetica said:


> My initial impressions on DHS is that it definitely feels a lot more crowded than Epcot, but I don’t know if that’s really true. Epcot is sprawling while DHS is a postage stamp. People are keeping their distance and wearing masks, but it feels much hotter. If it wasn’t me trying to get onto Rise, I don’t think I would have tried to come early.
> I’m going to try for the 1pm group and then try to get back to the resort. Maybe I’ll try again when the heat dies down a little bit.
> 
> I’ll see how I feel after lunch at 50’s Prime Time.


I would agree that DHS felt much more crowded, and it actually made me wonder if the number they decided on for park capacity was locked in assuming they would come to an agreement with the actors union and have some shows running. Because if some shows had been running to swallow up some more people, I feel like then it would have felt more comparable to the other parks.


----------



## karly05

only hope said:


> How many containers of coaxium did you get? I’ve read the autopilots aren’t good and it’s impossible to get two as a solo.



I've seen a couple of different vloggers who flew solo and got two containers. FWIW.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Carol Jackson said:


> I flew into MCO days ago and rented a car to stay at my condo before heading over to Disney (dreaded NYer here) then returned the rental and picked up ME. Both times MCO was very empty. I flew Southwest and had an entire row of seats to myself. Went horizontal and slept most of the flight!



Thank you.  We are flying in and out on a Friday so hoping it won't be as busy as weekends.  We too are renting a car.  We normally take MDE but wanted to have another option this time around.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## yulilin3

karly05 said:


> I've seen a couple of different vloggers who flew solo and got two containers. FWIW.


Both times i did it solo i got 2


----------



## Helvetica

Disney Jr Chevy Camaros


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> It's hotter than it's been the past couple of days.  Heat index going to 105 today


Yuck I can only imagine that humidity lol


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> FL residents get a discount on APs so out of state APs do pay more for the same AP than FL residents do-by quite a bit.  I'm not sure WDW would prefer to take the lower amount for the same ticket.  But I've been surprised many times before, who knows!



A lower amount for the same ticket doesn't have to equate to less revenue. If they can get the volume up on the Florida AP's and further deter non-Florida AP's via price, it might be the revnue sweet spot (although I think that spot is always in flux). Of course I think it's fair to say that non-Florida AP's, spend more overall per person/family.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

midnight star said:


> Yuck I can only imagine that humidity lol


We had a trip planned for July 7-13 that we canceled.  Would have been our first summer trip since I was a kid (a LONG time ago), and I don't think the heat+mask would have been much fun.  Rescheduling for next year we hope in the fall.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Randomization will be done by a computer I’m sure. Maybe Tokyo Disney IT is actually competent.
> 
> We’re discussing Tokyo so we should take away absolutely nothing from it with regards to how US parks might operate down the line as Tokyo is 0% owned by Disney. Tokyo is lucky they still have a park seeing as they aren’t backed by mega-company Disney.
> 
> Interesting they were smart enough to space out timing of crowds. Lottery winners cannot enter until 2pm.



Of course the random number generator (RNG, or whatever it is called) would be computer driven.  I probably should have defined it better as execution of the program as a whole.  I can see a scenario where a guest/group gets "overlooked" many times by the RNG and question it's fairness and validity.  I wonder if TDL is a private entity(?) and doesn't have to adhere to a governmental mandate in this scenario; is it free to create/run any RNG program it wants to?


----------



## musika

(Anyone else just here for the Carpets of Aladdin updates??)


----------



## Helvetica

Mid-Day Report

I went back to the resort for a nap. Not really because it was too hot, more so that I was tired. I haven't had luck with securing a Rise boarding group today, but I'm going to try again for 4pm. I asked two very official looking people at different times if I had in-and-out privileges and they assured me I was ok to go take a nap. We'll see if that's true. 

The posted wait times seemed to below actual wait times. 

I got trash service today. I'm a DVC member on points.


----------



## LSUmiss

Helvetica said:


> Mid-Day Report
> 
> I went back to the resort for a nap. Not really because it was too hot, more so that I was tired. I haven't had luck with securing a Rise boarding group today, but I'm going to try again for 4pm. I asked two very official looking people at different times if I had in-and-out privileges and they assured me I was ok to go take a nap. We'll see if that's true.
> 
> The posted wait times seemed to below actual wait times.
> 
> I got trash service today. I'm a DVC member on points.


You do. We did it all last week.


----------



## karly05

Helvetica said:


> Disney Jr Chevy Camaros
> 
> View attachment 511942View attachment 511943



Vampirina's car is my #2 fave after the awesome Buzz Lightyear car, which I totally want!


----------



## Krandor

The movie tenent has now been delayed "indefiitely"

Expect a similar announcement on Mulan very soon.   Just like with the parks, disney doesn't want to be first.


----------



## casaya95

RotR has been down for nearly an hour. We’re in line, so it could be worse, but it’s so unfortunate that TT no longer holds the title of most notoriously unreliable attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, in some good news ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285271126252363776


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, in some good news ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285271126252363776


Thank you Shaman god!


----------



## JacknSally

Alicefan said:


> Why would they entice people away from a shopping district? The whole idea is to make money so I don't see that happening.  Each person should make the decision for themselves whether or not to go there.  We've got to stop relying on someone else to make our decisions for us. Each person is capable of judging whether or not they feel safe enough to go in. For now...we can still chose. These places are not "have to" places after all so no need for Disney to "fix" the problem because there isn't one.  They can only do so much, the rest is up to our own discretion. Places are open, life is going on, staying away from others and masks are a must now in order to be there....the rest falls under common sense.  If it's too crowded for your or my liking, don't go.  We need to remember that, because we are getting all too comfortable leaving our thinking up to someone else, and WAY too used to being told what to do.  I'm not trying to be ugly in the least, but each person has a different idea of what it should be like and Disney nor any other company is going to be able to make it the ideal situation for each individual, especially in THIS day and age where everyone has something to gripe about.  We have to use our own compass.



*Hi! In my previous post, I said "I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs". I did not declare this a problem that Disney must fix immediately, nor did I ask Disney (or anyone) to think for or make decisions for anyone else. Several people are reporting that they are skipping Disney Springs or cutting their time there short, so it's clear people are thinking for themselves, and I am not at all trying to prevent anyone from doing that! I also didn't suggest that Disney needs to be making everything a 100% safe bubble for everyone going - that's just not possible. I just wondered if Disney sees these mask & distancing issues as those reporting them do, and if they do, would they feel a need to do anything to help alleviate these issues.

I'm not at WDW, so I haven't experienced Springs in the evenings during all of this. Some people who are or were there are saying that the crowding and lack of compliance at Disney Springs in the evenings is a problem, and those guests are making appropriate adjustments based on their level of comfort in that situation.  

If Disney agrees the crowding and lack of compliance at Disney Springs during a pandemic is as much of an issue as some guests feel it is, and Disney feels it needs to be addressed, then they definitely could come up with an alternative option to intentionally help spread out crowds, or even just so the people who do decide Springs is uncomfortable have something else to do. I agree that "each person is capable of judging whether or not they feel safe enough" at Springs to be there - but if they don't feel safe at Springs, there could be another option on property for them, other than just going back to the room for the evening. I am aware and agree that Disney is trying to make money - providing an alternative doesn't mean they lose money, though. For all we know, they may be losing money because people decide to cut their time short at DS. I don't know. As you said, "staying away from others and masks are a must now in order to be there" - but if DS legitimately is too crowded in the evenings for the staying-away-from-others to happen, and people aren't wearing masks like they're supposed to be, then maybe Disney needs to or wants to make adjustments. 

Several people are saying Disney Springs is fine during the day but a problem in the evenings - I am assuming that's because most people are at the parks during the day, and then flock to Springs after the parks close. Currently, because of the shortened park hours, there is no real alternative for things to do in the evening if you don't have a park reservation for a park that is open later. It makes complete sense that people want something to do in the evenings, and if Disney Springs is the only option, that's where they'll go! That could potentially be resolved by extending park hours at even one park. Extending hours, even by 1 or 2 hours, might keep that park's guests in that park rather than having them leave the park and go to DS looking for something else to do. Potentially, that could remove enough people from DS to make it less crowded. Yes, that would entice some people away from the shopping district (and thus help spread out crowds, which Disney is trying to do right now) but would not necessarily mean Disney loses money. I don't know the numbers on everything, so it absolutely could mean they lose some money, but it could also not. Disney Springs has a lot of third party stores and restaurants, so maybe keeping people in a park longer makes Disney more money directly. I don't know.

Another option might be offering the outside movie nights at the resorts (did those stop? I actually don't know), or some other sort of pandemic-appropriate, limited-capacity after-hours activity at some of the resorts. Just something that might encourage some people just looking for a hang out or something to do after their park closes to go somewhere other than Springs for an evening.  I'm sure there's any number of options they could come up with to help spread out crowds, and have no doubt Disney would offer one that doesn't equal a giant financial loss for them.

And that's even if Disney sees the current Springs situation the same way some of the guests see it. They absolutely may not. Or, they might see it as an issue, but not one that warrants anything on their end more than a few extra Incredi-crew CMs in Springs in the evening. I don't know.

 *


----------



## JacknSally

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We had a trip planned for July 7-13 that we canceled.  Would have been our first summer trip since I was a kid (a LONG time ago), and I don't think the heat+mask would have been much fun.  Rescheduling for next year we hope in the fall.


*
We love WDW in the fall! I'll take Mickey pumpkins on Main Street any day! *



musika said:


> (Anyone else just here for the Carpets of Aladdin updates??)



*Rumor has it the 5th gate will just be a park full of Carpets of Aladdin, since the current one is so popular. A phone CM told me, so it's legit.*



TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, in some good news ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285271126252363776



*THE BEST NEWS  *


----------



## MeridaAnn

musika said:


> (Anyone else just here for the Carpets of Aladdin updates??)



What actually happened to Carpets of Aladdin? I have no idea what sparked all of these CoA comments, but they seem to be everywhere now, so I clearly missed something. It seems really random without the context so I'd love to know what's actually going on. I tried looking for a thread about it, but all I'm finding are the joke comments when I try to search.


----------



## rteetz

MeridaAnn said:


> What actually happened to Carpets of Aladdin? I have no idea what sparked all of these CoA comments, but they seem to be everywhere now, so I clearly missed something. It seems really random without the context so I'd love to know what's actually going on. I tried looking for a thread about it, but all I'm finding are the joke comments when I try to search.


It is a running joke of this thread.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, in some good news ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285271126252363776



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm seriously thrilled about this, I loved that thing!


----------



## AmberMV

MeridaAnn said:


> What actually happened to Carpets of Aladdin? I have no idea what sparked all of these CoA comments, but they seem to be everywhere now, so I clearly missed something. It seems really random without the context so I'd love to know what's actually going on. I tried looking for a thread about it, but all I'm finding are the joke comments when I try to search.


Carpets had the longest wait time of any ride at MK for a couple days (15 min IIRC) and henceforth it shall forever be known as the most popular in-demand attraction at Disney World.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I took it personally when they removed the pods.


----------



## MeridaAnn

AmberMV said:


> Carpets had the longest wait time of any ride at MK for a couple days (15 min IIRC) and henceforth it shall forever be known as the most popular in-demand attraction at Disney World.



Ah, okay. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## KBoopaloo

Cancelled the rest of my AP today. I knew it was super unlikely I’d get to use the extension but held off on canceling just in case and also because I love seeing that pass in my MDE. Womp womp. Sad day.


----------



## jpeterson

KBoopaloo said:


> Cancelled the rest of my AP today. I knew it was super unlikely I’d get to use the extension but held off on canceling just in case and also because I love seeing that pass in my MDE. Womp womp. Sad day.


I cancelled mine and my kids the other day.  We plan on getting them again next year, but renewing made no sense, and we wouldn't use the extension
It was sad, I also liked just knowing I had it.


----------



## Mit88

MeridaAnn said:


> What actually happened to Carpets of Aladdin? I have no idea what sparked all of these CoA comments, but they seem to be everywhere now, so I clearly missed something. It seems really random without the context so I'd love to know what's actually going on. I tried looking for a thread about it, but all I'm finding are the joke comments when I try to search.



What can I say except, you’re welcome


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Helvetica said:


> Mid-Day Report
> 
> I went back to the resort for a nap. Not really because it was too hot, more so that I was tired. I haven't had luck with securing a Rise boarding group today, but I'm going to try again for 4pm. I asked two very official looking people at different times if I had in-and-out privileges and they assured me I was ok to go take a nap. We'll see if that's true.
> 
> The posted wait times seemed to below actual wait times.
> 
> I got trash service today. I'm a DVC member on points.


You absolutely can go out & back in.


----------



## VeronicaZS

Any rumors, speculation, or guesses on what park hours will look like in Nov? When do you think they will be posted?

I keep contradicting myself. I would think if the parks hit their capacity consistently now through Oct 31 they would expand the hours of operation in November but on the other hand they may need to expand hours first to attract more visitors. Or they could just allocated more capacity to APs if they aren't hitting critical mass with the attendance numbers.


----------



## Ricker182

Anyone know if the Skyliner is running between EPCOT and Riviera in the morning?

Is it possible to take the Skyliner from an Epcot resort to the Riviera for breakfast?


----------



## rteetz

Ricker182 said:


> Anyone know if the Skyliner is running between EPCOT and Riviera in the morning?
> 
> Is it possible to take the Skyliner from an Epcot resort to the Riviera for breakfast?


It should be. Hours are typically posted at the stations and are subject to change.


----------



## Ricker182

rteetz said:


> It should be. Hours are typically posted at the stations and are subject to change.


I have to make my reservations later this month and am having a hard time choosing between Garden Grill lunch or Topolinos breakfast.   
The no Skyliner travel world be a deal breaker on Topolinos though.   

Thanks.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mid-day update:

Went to AK this morning! The bus line at Pop at ~8:20 looked like it would take 2-3 busses so we took an uber. Arrived at 8:40! Crowds in AK are practically nonexistent. This is truly the Disney of my dreams. We went on the safari right away then headed over to Pandora. Flight of Passage has been at 5min for a good portion of today and they are asking after you exit if you want to ride again, letting you bypass some of the queue walk to get back to the ride. We did that 3 times. I would have done more if I was alone  Mask compliance was really good the entire time we were there. I saw one little girl in a store without one and she was quickly and kindly corrected by a cast member. There was pretty decent cloud cover for a lot of today which I am sure helped people keep masks on. Also I feel like with the short/nonexistent ride waits there is a lot of ability to get out of the heat which helps people stay comfortable. 

Really no notable waits for rides. We used mobile order at Satuli which was super easy. We actually placed it in our room before we left for the park, so we just needed to click "im here" during our window when we were ready and food was available about 5min after that. Photopass is out and in my experience taking time to give people lots of poses which is fun. Oh, and the character boats are adorable. Coming back to the resort we didn't get on the first bus (capacity) but I was surprised because a second bus came just 6 minutes later. Overall an awesome time! We were done by 230/3ish. Currently back at Pop, headed over to Disney Springs again after some pool time.

If you have questions I will do my best to answer!


----------



## Tiggr88

rteetz said:


> It is a running joke of this thread.


Its no joke. And it apparently has spread way beyond this thread... From Josh at easywdw.com in one of his posts of MK on opening day:

Walking Swiss Family Treehouse took all of six minutes. That’s another worthy time-investment. The views from the top, out at Cinderella Castle and down at Adventureland, are among the most picturesque from inside the Park. It’s still no Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

anthony2k7 said:


> Disagree again. You can't say for sure those people would even go on vacation if disney wasn't an option. Perhaps that would be what it would take for them to realise whats going on with the virus.
> 
> Also, I'm fairly sure most that go to the beach do not fly there. Could be wrong though!


I will be flying to a beach in August, sooooooooooo you found 1 person lol


----------



## SMRT-1

Tiggr88 said:


> Its no joke. And it apparently has spread way beyond this thread... From Josh at easywdw.com in one of his posts of MK on opening day:
> 
> Walking Swiss Family Treehouse took all of six minutes. That’s another worthy time-investment. The views from the top, out at Cinderella Castle and down at Adventureland, are among the most picturesque from inside the Park. It’s still no Magic Carpets of Aladdin.


I think it's just a case of joke synchronicity. Josh has been doing a Magic Carpets of Aladdin running joke for a while now, and it well pre-dates this thread (and the whole pandemic for that matter).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm seriously thrilled about this, I loved that thing!



plus now I can avoid any funny looks when I only order a kids meal and a beer


----------



## yulilin3

Ricker182 said:


> Anyone know if the Skyliner is running between EPCOT and Riviera in the morning?
> 
> Is it possible to take the Skyliner from an Epcot resort to the Riviera for breakfast?


I believe it starts at 9am


----------



## han22735

Ricker182 said:


> I have to make my reservations later this month and am having a hard time choosing between Garden Grill lunch or Topolinos breakfast.
> The no Skyliner travel world be a deal breaker on Topolinos though.
> 
> Thanks.


This was my dilemma as well so we ended up booking both for August...LOL


----------



## Helvetica

Mickey an Minnie Camaros




I made it into the 4pm boarding group!


----------



## Mit88

Tiggr88 said:


> Its no joke. And it apparently has spread way beyond this thread... From Josh at easywdw.com in one of his posts of MK on opening day:
> 
> Walking Swiss Family Treehouse took all of six minutes. That’s another worthy time-investment. The views from the top, out at Cinderella Castle and down at Adventureland, are among the most picturesque from inside the Park. It’s still no Magic Carpets of Aladdin.



Where do I go for my compensation from Disney for making CoA relevant?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

So those requesting AP cancellations - just to give you a heads up, you may not get money back depending on how many times you used the pass.  My mother requested cancellation for her pass since she's unlikely to go until May.  

She received a call today but missed it due to working - it was the AP department saying that she wouldn't get any money back due to her using her pass 17 times.  

She'll call them back tomorrow to discuss more as right now she isn't happy at the moment.


----------



## jade1




----------



## Mit88

Dis_Yoda said:


> So those requesting AP cancellations - just to give you a heads up, you may not get money back depending on how many times you used the pass.  My mother requested cancellation for her pass since she's unlikely to go until May.
> 
> She received a call today but missed it due to working - it was the AP department saying that she wouldn't get any money back due to her using her pass 17 times.
> 
> She'll call them back tomorrow to discuss more as right now she isn't happy at the moment.



This was kind of pseudo reported a week ago too when a Platinum Plus Pass member only received like $300 back. It seems theyre using the calculation of how many times you used the pass rather than the overall period of time. This is what I was afraid of and why I didn’t opt for the refund in the first place, but now I’m glad I didn’t blindly request the refund. Though, maybe I’d get close to the max since I only used my pass 1 day since getting it in Oct 2019


----------



## Tiggr88

Mit88 said:


> Where do I go for my compensation from Disney for making CoA relevant?


Same place AP holders go for fair treatment.


----------



## Mit88

Tiggr88 said:


> Same place AP holders go for fair treatment.



But I dont want to go to Dinoland USA


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m not so sure what’s going on with those AP refunds. One of the only things that’s been clearly stated as per Disney is it will be a refund for July 11 to your expiry date, as extended if applicable. They also said to expect them in September. They have not officially said anything about it being related to usage prior to the closure. There have just been the couple people reporting being told this by CMs (but then again, in the days before the emails came out, CMs were telling guests it was too late to get a refund).

There have been people who reported refunds coming in that were for the 117 day closure period. I know I’ve seen some where they said the calculation was an exact match for the amount they paid broken down per day multiplied by the closure period. I still wonder if it’s a case of misunderstanding what the refund received actually covered, since they’re saying not to expect the cancellation ones yet for 2 months or so.

More wait and see lol. Giving people money back for usage seems murky, given the food and merch discounts and other features that are included (hopping, photos, resort discounts, that kind of thing).


----------



## pepperandchips

hertamaniac said:


> A lower amount for the same ticket doesn't have to equate to less revenue. If they can get the volume up on the Florida AP's and further deter non-Florida AP's via price, it might be the revnue sweet spot (although I think that spot is always in flux). Of course I think it's fair to say that non-Florida AP's, spend more overall per person/family.


They’ve already figured out how to turn the screws on out of state passholders - the three days of park pass reservations essentially pushes out of state passholders into resort hotel rooms. So they are really in a winning scenario by continuing to allow out of state APs who already pay the highest prices for the two top tier passes on offer, plus now to ensure park reservations for each day of a weeklong stay, you need to be staying onsite. 

The AP cancellation thread is full of complaints from out of state passholders who (justifiably, IMO) are upset that their usual vacation plan of staying offsite and using APs as entry media has been disrupted. Disney’s cancellation options give those folks who were likely to stay offsite and use the AP a middling number of times without producing the onsite revenue an option to remove themselves from the AP pool. I don’t think it’s that they aren’t going to offer out of state APs - more that they will offer them on such terms that some who’ve enjoyed them in the past will self-select out of the AP pool.


----------



## MegaraWink

It was HOT at MK today. I'm not sure how it compares to Orlando in July normally, but I noticed I started caring way, way less about getting Covid. The immediate problem of the heat was stealing all my energy. 

It felt crowded too. I'm glad this is my only MK day. I'm... not a huge fan of this park.


----------



## Helvetica

I just got a notification that they’re cancelling my boarding group... Ah well, I’ll try again in a few days.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285344014540185600


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I will be flying to a beach in August, sooooooooooo you found 1 person lol




Make that 2!!!!  We are flying to the beach in October


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

.


MegaraWink said:


> It was HOT at MK today. I'm not sure how it compares to Orlando in July normally, but I noticed I started caring way, way less about getting Covid. The immediate problem of the heat was stealing all my energy.
> 
> It felt crowded too. I'm glad this is my only MK day. I'm... not a huge fan of this park.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



Media later tonight: Florida doctor says Disney is already causing the continued spread of COVID-19


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



I am all about the positivity, but I think it's a little soon to toot the Disney horn about no Covid cases!


(in general, no one specific)


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> Media later tonight: Florida doctor says Disney is already causing the continued spread of COVID-19



You'd need contract tracing to show that is happening.  I don't doubt it, but that's some neat detective work.


----------



## MegaraWink

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> i went to MK today too, and I’m local. It was definitely hot, but to me it seemed typical for July. It could be I’m so used to hot that it just all seems the same to me. It was great as far as crowds go!



It must be my bias against the park.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> You'd need contract tracing to show that is happening.  I don't doubt it, but that's some neat detective work.



The media doesn’t need contact tracing to place blame. All they need is 1 case where its even mentioned that they were at a Disney park in order to set a narrative


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> The media doesn’t need contact tracing to place blame. All they need is 1 case where its even mentioned that they were at a Disney park in order to set a narrative




That happened right before they closed.  Some guy had tested positive back home, and he mentioned he was at Disney the week prior or something like that (I can't remember the details anymore).  Media had a field day with that


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> That happened right before they closed.  Some guy had tested positive back home, and he mentioned he was at Disney the week prior or something like that (I can't remember the details anymore).  Media had a field day with that



He was on a business trip where he was at a very busy convention at the convention center, went to Disney, but also went to Universal. He passed away when he got back to California

Media blamed Disney


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> He was on a business trip where he was at a very busy convention at the convention center, went to Disney, but also went to Universal. He passed away when he got back to California
> 
> Media blamed Disney



That's right, wasn't he coughing up blood or something like that, but still never went to get treated as well?


----------



## MrsBooch

Tiggr88 said:


> Same place AP holders go for fair treatment.



....a whole new world..?


----------



## sara_s

osufeth24 said:


> That's right, wasn't he coughing up blood or something like that, but still never went to get treated as well?


IIRC, he had those symptoms and got on a plane anyway.


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> That's right, wasn't he coughing up blood or something like that, but still never went to get treated as well?



Yup


----------



## Helvetica

Buzz Lightyear Camaro



Back of the Edna Mode Camaro


----------



## MrsSmith07

Today we did HS. Got my boarding group and was able to ride RoTR. It’s an amazing ride, and was so worth all the stress and anxiety of getting my family up and out of the hotel this morning (we’re not rope drop people, even for a 10am rope drop). But, rode everything at HS and did a sit down lunch at SciFi, so it was a good day.


----------



## Mit88

MrsSmith07 said:


> Today we did HS. Got my boarding group and was able to ride RoTR. It’s an amazing ride, and was so worth all the stress and anxiety of getting my family up and out of the hotel this morning (we’re not rope drop people, even for a 10am rope drop). But, rode everything at HS and did a sit down lunch at SciFi, so it was a good day.



How long did it take to ride everything? They’re not even closed yet, so must have had a good game plan if you finished everything and had a sit down meal in one park day.


----------



## Helvetica

They let me onto Rise. It was amazing and I was the only one there!


----------



## Makmak

Just thought I’d share something interesting I’ve observed over the past days. Beware the ice tubs....I’ve seen so many ppl sticking their hands in to grab ice then rubbing it on their faces and bodies and sticking their hands back in. They tend to me located in spots not directly visible to CMs and I was freaked out when I saw a lady reach in and pull out a water to purchase after I had earlier witnessed the bathing ritual.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Okay - finally ran into my first issue. So im currently at Disney Springs and the line for the Pop bus is getting pretttttttty long. Distancing is (fairly?) good, but the line is actually in queue 19 and currently stretches all the way down to queue 21 (and is approaching 22). Up until now bus waits have been a non issue, so I'm going to consider this a one-off. I think there is a bit of a learning curve still in Disney anticipating bus volumes. I don't see any other resorts with this scale of a backup right now.

As an edit: as soon as this posted two came back to back. So clearly the issue was noticed and Disney is trying to address it!


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> I am all about the positivity, but I think it's a little soon to toot the Disney horn about no Covid cases!
> 
> 
> Definitely a little soon to spike the ball.  But in this case no news is good news.  So far so good or whatever other cliche you can think of.   I’m just happy as heck that none of the people on here who visited report any cases either and hope that holds a long time


----------



## nashvilleash

musika said:


> (Anyone else just here for the Carpets of Aladdin updates??)


I don’t want to brag but I was able to ride carpets 4 times in a row. They actually let us stay in our seat. Just a little pixie dust sprinkled our way


----------



## Mit88

nashvilleash said:


> I don’t want to brag but I was able to ride carpets 4 times in a row. They actually let us stay in our seat. Just a little pixie dust sprinkled our way



So they’re doing The Year of a Million Dreams again? Thats the only way to explain being able to ride CoA 4 times in a row


----------



## midnight star

Makmak said:


> Just thought I’d share something interesting I’ve observed over the past days. Beware the ice tubs....I’ve seen so many ppl sticking their hands in to grab ice then rubbing it on their faces and bodies and sticking their hands back in. They tend to me located in spots not directly visible to CMs and I was freaked out when I saw a lady reach in and pull out a water to purchase after I had earlier witnessed the bathing ritual. View attachment 512094


Umm ewww lol


----------



## Jrb1979

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/the-...ney-world-vacation-and-the-slow-summer-ahead/


----------



## Krandor

pepperandchips said:


> They’ve already figured out how to turn the screws on out of state passholders - the three days of park pass reservations essentially pushes out of state passholders into resort hotel rooms. So they are really in a winning scenario by continuing to allow out of state APs who already pay the highest prices for the two top tier passes on offer, plus now to ensure park reservations for each day of a weeklong stay, you need to be staying onsite.
> 
> The AP cancellation thread is full of complaints from out of state passholders who (justifiably, IMO) are upset that their usual vacation plan of staying offsite and using APs as entry media has been disrupted. Disney’s cancellation options give those folks who were likely to stay offsite and use the AP a middling number of times without producing the onsite revenue an option to remove themselves from the AP pool. I don’t think it’s that they aren’t going to offer out of state APs - more that they will offer them on such terms that some who’ve enjoyed them in the past will self-select out of the AP pool.



disney and aps with park reservations is a crazy issue That other places don’t have. My local six flags is requiring reservations and I’ve gone on and reserved every weekend for the next months in case I want to go. Is that fair to others I did that? Of course not. that is what Disney wants to avoid though. However disney unlike a six flags has onsite resorts they want to sell and they can’t have a situation where a resort guest can’t get into the parks. Then you have out of state ap staying offsite And there is not a great way to handle those differently. If you said out of state ap had unlimited reservations but florida aps had the 3 I’m not sure that would fly.

there really is just no good way to handle all situations and somebody is gong to get the short straw. Right now it seems that is out of state staying offsite. If I’m in that group I’d go the refund route.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285344014540185600


I watched the news briefing and Dr Pino specifically mentioned that the MLS and NBA tests were then taken out of the numbers when they calculated the positivity rate for Orange County.  He said it would impact the rate slightly but wanted the true number excluding them.  Apparently only half of the story was once again being reported.


----------



## yulilin3

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I watched the news briefing and Dr Pino specifically mentioned that the MLS and NBA tests were then taken out of the numbers when they calculated the positivity rate for Orange County.  He said it would impact the rate slightly but wanted the true number excluding them.  Apparently only half of the story was once again being reported.





TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I watched the news briefing and Dr Pino specifically mentioned that the MLS and NBA tests were then taken out of the numbers when they calculated the positivity rate for Orange County.  He said it would impact the rate slightly but wanted the true number excluding them.  Apparently only half of the story was once again being reported.


correct, he says it here, go to min 6:50


----------



## Helvetica

According to the resort TV, the bird show in the Up theater is now called "Feathered Friends in Flight!"


----------



## anthony2k7

Helvetica said:


> According to the resort TV, the bird show in the Up theater is now called "Feathered Friends in Flight!"


Does anyone have a good memory to remember what it was called before the Up theme was added?

I feel it was something very like the new name


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Does anyone have a good memory to remember what it was called before the Up theme was added?
> 
> I feel it was something very like the new name


Flights of wonder


----------



## firefly_ris

anthony2k7 said:


> Does anyone have a good memory to remember what it was called before the Up theme was added?
> 
> I feel it was something very like the new name



Flights of Wonder.


----------



## jpeterson

anthony2k7 said:


> Does anyone have a good memory to remember what it was called before the Up theme was added?
> 
> I feel it was something very like the new name


I believe it was Flights of Wonder


----------



## Dulcee

yulilin3 said:


> correct, he says it here, go to min 6:50


This is good to hear. I hope for cast members this means local numbers are coming under control far earlier than places like Miami-Dade.


----------



## Helvetica

Ferry Fans are fed up!


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> Ferry Fans are fed up!
> 
> View attachment 512145



What do you mean?


----------



## Helvetica

Farro said:


> What do you mean?



It’s an empty seats joke.


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> It’s an empty seats joke.



Ah! I'm slow this morning.

I've never been on the Ferry! We've taken bus, monorail and boat launches, but never the Ferry.


----------



## Alicefan

JacknSally said:


> *Hi! In my previous post, I said "I wonder if Disney sees this as a concern, and if so, I wonder if we’ll see them adjust park hours or do something at resorts or something to entice people away from Springs". I did not declare this a problem that Disney must fix immediately, nor did I ask Disney (or anyone) to think for or make decisions for anyone else. Several people are reporting that they are skipping Disney Springs or cutting their time there short, so it's clear people are thinking for themselves, and I am not at all trying to prevent anyone from doing that! I also didn't suggest that Disney needs to be making everything a 100% safe bubble for everyone going - that's just not possiblSprings in the evening. I don't know.
> 
> *



I should have made myself clear and I'm sorry I didn't. I didn't mean to direct my whole post at just you. I had been reading along about what everyone had to say about Disney Springs and I stopped at yours with my thoughts. You got the brunt of all of my thoughts at once unfortunately.  Again, I'm sorry.  You do make some good points and I hear you completely.  For me, I'm not at all worried about Disney making enough money, because there's a small part of me that thinks this is karma for all of the price gauging they've been doing,  but those third party businesses that took the risk and pay that enormous rent that it must cost to rent a space there.  It's those people that I'm thinking of when I think about them trying to re-direct crowds I guess. Either way, this all just sucks that we even have to discuss something like this. I sure hate it.  And btw, can I just say thank you for a kind and thoughtful response? We're all too quick to be nasty when we disagree these days and people seem to have so much trouble hearing other people and being civil when two sides are opposing.


----------



## Alicefan

MickeyWaffles said:


> It shouldn’t just be a free for all, though.
> 
> Clearly, mask and distancing enforcement is an issue at Springs. They can enforce that as a health issue, just like they would if someone was urinating on the sidewalk. And even if someone goes and plans to follow the rules, it’s obvious others won’t. And that’s why enforcement is needed.
> 
> If people can’t adhere to mask and distancing rules at Springs, they shouldn’t be there. And if there are too many people there to achieve proper distancing, Disney needs to do something about that.
> 
> There is inherent risk in participating in any kind of mass gathering at Disney right now, but from numerous reports, there certainly seems to be an enforcement issue at Springs.
> 
> Unfortunately because Springs is a free hangout, there will be issues there. People are willing to take the risk to get tossed because they don’t have anything to lose. Different than getting tossed after paying lots of $$$$ to get into the parks.



I have a feeling that lack of enforcement is going to be how getting back to normal actually starts to happen.  There will just be too many people not following the rules to keep up with and gradually Disney will stop trying. I think it's going to be a hot mess with the "Karens" but eventually people will get tired of this and just quit doing it.  I definitely don't see it happening where there is a big announcement made but I may be wrong. I think the people will eventually say enough is enough.


----------



## Alicefan

Tjddis said:


> I don’t at all disagree with your basic premise but then why are they limiting Park capacity?
> With the parks all closing early people are funneling to what is open.  So maybe they do need to take a look at capacity at DS and manage it similarly to how they are managing Park capacity?   Because it seems to me people are using FS as an extension of the park experience now more than ever


True. I am willing to bet it's because of pushback from these third party businesses wanting to be open. I wonder how much Disney worked with them on rent through this?


----------



## Helvetica

Farro said:


> Ah! I'm slow this morning.
> 
> I've never been on the Ferry! We've taken bus, monorail and boat launches, but never the Ferry.



Same. It seemed like everyone was heading towards the Monorail. There was a total of 6 guests and 3 cast members on the top level when I went on this morning.


----------



## Alicefan

Brianstl said:


> In September the average temperature is a couple degrees cooler.  The big difference is when it comes to the heat indexes, especially during the last half of the month when average humidity levels really start to drop dramatically.  The last half of September is much more comfortable on average at WDW than July or August.


If you say so lol. Hot is hot to this girl! What I just heard is, "It's more like being under a french fry lamp in September than say a sauna in July"


----------



## Alicefan

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> We actually enjoyed a trip in August more so than a trip in June because our Northern bodies had finally acclimated to summer temps before our trip.  In June, we were miserably hot.  I will say, our trips in Apr/early May were always great temperature-wise.


Whew! I can't even wrap my head around it. lol  Then again, I was the little kid laying with my grandmother while she fanned me with a paper plate wondering if I needed to go to the emergency room while the other kids ran around. lol


----------



## Mit88




----------



## LeeLee'sMom

I found it interesting on the news last night (MA/RI) channel, that they actually reported that Disney was tightening their reigns and guests who are going to eat or drink will now have to be "stationary" vs trying to walk around eating/drinking without masks to avoid the mandatory mask policy.  I felt it put a positive spin on how Disney is enforcing rules.


----------



## pepperandchips

Alicefan said:


> I have a feeling that lack of enforcement is going to be how getting back to normal actually starts to happen.  There will just be too many people not following the rules to keep up with and gradually Disney will stop trying. I think it's going to be a hot mess with the "Karens" but eventually people will get tired of this and just quit doing it.  I definitely don't see it happening where there is a big announcement made but I may be wrong. I think the people will eventually say enough is enough.


Not to go too far into the weeds here but I really doubt legal would let Disney just quietly stop enforcing its COVID related policies. When an entity takes on additional duties to keep guests safe, failing to discharge those obligations in a reasonable manner is the basis of negligence claims.


----------



## Mit88

pepperandchips said:


> Not to go too far into the weeds here but I really doubt legal would let Disney just quietly stop enforcing its COVID related policies. When an entity takes on additional duties to keep guests safe, failing to discharge those obligations in a reasonable manner is the basis of negligence claims.



They also have an agreement with the CM union that I’m sure wouldn’t go over well if all of a sudden they start letting guests do what they want with no enforcement


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> They also have an agreement with the CM union that I’m sure wouldn’t go over well if all of a sudden they start letting guests do what they want with no enforcement



Yep. Was about to say the same.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> They also have an agreement with the CM union that I’m sure wouldn’t go over well if all of a sudden they start letting guests do what they want with no enforcement


Considering they still can't agree on covid safety with the actors Union im sure they won't be wanting to risk issues with the other unions as well either!


----------



## hertamaniac

pepperandchips said:


> They’ve already figured out how to turn the screws on out of state passholders - the three days of park pass reservations essentially pushes out of state passholders into resort hotel rooms. So they are really in a winning scenario by continuing to allow out of state APs who already pay the highest prices for the two top tier passes on offer, plus now to ensure park reservations for each day of a weeklong stay, you need to be staying onsite.
> 
> The AP cancellation thread is full of complaints from out of state passholders who (justifiably, IMO) are upset that their usual vacation plan of staying offsite and using APs as entry media has been disrupted. Disney’s cancellation options give those folks who were likely to stay offsite and use the AP a middling number of times without producing the onsite revenue an option to remove themselves from the AP pool. I don’t think it’s that they aren’t going to offer out of state APs - more that they will offer them on such terms that some who’ve enjoyed them in the past will self-select out of the AP pool.



Self-selecting out of an AP driven by the current non-Florida resident pricing may achieve the same end goal with the current reservation restrictions without having to increase the price.  It goes back to my statement of non-Florida AP's generating more revenue due to ancillary expenditures beyond the AP (e.g. resort stays).  They appear to drive those out of state AP's to stay onsite if you want to maximize your number of days using the AP, effectively.

I feel confident there is a set of algorithms they use plotting and injecting all the AP variables into an engine to track that maximized revenue model. In fact, I suspect it is updated daily.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Ah! I'm slow this morning.
> 
> I've never been on the Ferry! We've taken bus, monorail and boat launches, but never the Ferry.



I definitely recommend at least trying the ferry method at least once.  I think it is a bit more relaxing and you get the breeze and get to take in your surroundings and just nice as you start approaching the entrance and see the Castle, etc.

Plus I took one of my favorite photos ever from the ferry (so I might be a bit biased)


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely recommend at least trying the ferry method at least once.  I think it is a bit more relaxing and you get the breeze and get to take in your surroundings and just nice as you start approaching the entrance and see the Castle, etc.
> 
> Plus I took one of my favorite photos ever from the ferry (so I might be a bit biased)
> 
> View attachment 512157




The ferry is definitely special. First thing in the morning, the way the light hits the castle as you arrive. It's magical.

Great photo!


----------



## Helvetica

Tron


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely recommend at least trying the ferry method at least once.  I think it is a bit more relaxing and you get the breeze and get to take in your surroundings and just nice as you start approaching the entrance and see the Castle, etc.
> 
> Plus I took one of my favorite photos ever from the ferry (so I might be a bit biased)
> 
> View attachment 512157



(Thats a wonderful picture)

To be honest, I think the Ferry is faster than the monorail as well. Only time I use the monorail is when I stay at the Poly. You’re never going to be more than 1 or 2 groups away from boarding, and they’re continuously flowing back and forth. With the monorail, you could be 4 or 5 groups back (coming or going from TTC) and theres really no telling how long you’ll wait between monorails. And thats before the reduced capacity of people aboard the monorail during this period.


----------



## everreal15

MickeyWaffles said:


> It shouldn’t just be a free for all, though.
> 
> Clearly, mask and distancing enforcement is an issue at Springs. They can enforce that as a health issue, just like they would if someone was urinating on the sidewalk. And even if someone goes and plans to follow the rules, it’s obvious others won’t. And that’s why enforcement is needed.
> 
> If people can’t adhere to mask and distancing rules at Springs, they shouldn’t be there. And if there are too many people there to achieve proper distancing, Disney needs to do something about that.
> 
> There is inherent risk in participating in any kind of mass gathering at Disney right now, but from numerous reports, there certainly seems to be an enforcement issue at Springs.
> 
> Unfortunately because Springs is a free hangout, there will be issues there. People are willing to take the risk to get tossed because they don’t have anything to lose. Different than getting tossed after paying lots of $$$$ to get into the parks.



MickeyWaffles post is bang on about people just not having anything to lose if they get tossed out of DS. But at least if they start tossing people out it could send a message to others and be some kind of deterrent.

We love hanging out in DS but we don't see ourselves spending much time there during our trip mid September, unless things change. We used to go to Raglan road multiple times during our stays and shop a lot but this time we only made 1 dinner reservation for Morimotos. We will probably just go in the morning or early afternoon to do some quick shopping before it gets too crowded.

Does anyone have any reports on how Morimotos has been with social distancing and the other guidelines?

EDIT: Corrected the quote I had and misread one of the posts I responded to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Lack of cooperation leading to an overall return to normal implies the measures are being taken unnecessarily and spread will be slowed without having to do anything about it. That doesn’t make any sense given what we know about the virus, unless return to normal means accepting the chaos, suffering, and loss that comes with uncontrolled spread. And ironically, without the measures taken the return to normal is halted moreso by people unwilling or unable to go places (even work) and do things either because of safety or because they themselves are sick.

On the contrary, Disney’s strict rules and enforcement (for the most part) would facilitate more of a return to normal than anything else if they were applied everywhere. There is no way IMO Disney pulls back until the threat is significantly lowered. I hope they get a better handle on DS.


----------



## everreal15

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lack of cooperation leading to an overall return to normal implies the measures are being taken unnecessarily and spread will be slowed without having to do anything about it. That doesn’t make any sense given what we know about the virus, unless return to normal means accepting the chaos, suffering, and loss that comes with uncontrolled spread. And ironically, without the measures taken the return to normal is halted moreso by people unwilling or unable to go places (even work) and do things either because of safety or because they themselves are sick.
> 
> On the contrary, Disney’s strict rules and enforcement (for the most part) would facilitate more of a return to normal than anything else if they were applied everywhere. There is no way IMO Disney pulls back until the threat is significantly lowered. I hope they get a better handle on DS.




I totally agree with you. I misread one of the replies to MickeyWaffles and have corrected my post.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lack of cooperation leading to an overall return to normal implies the measures are being taken unnecessarily and spread will be slowed without having to do anything about it. That doesn’t make any sense given what we know about the virus, unless return to normal means accepting the chaos, suffering, and loss that comes with uncontrolled spread. And ironically, without the measures taken the return to normal is halted moreso by people unwilling or unable to go places (even work) and do things either because of safety or because they themselves are sick.
> 
> On the contrary, Disney’s strict rules and enforcement (for the most part) would facilitate more of a return to normal than anything else if they were applied everywhere. There is no way IMO Disney pulls back until the threat is significantly lowered. I hope they get a better handle on DS.



Another possibility is the things that are being done have very little effect on what is going on and the virus is running its course. Debatable of course and no way of knowing either way. 

Disney is doing the best and providing the safest experience and I have no doubt  they will continue to be on the overabundance of safety.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Another possibility is the things that are being done have very little effect on what is going on and the virus is running its course. Debatable of course and no way of knowing either way.
> 
> Disney is doing the best and providing the safest experience and I have no doubt  they will continue to be on the overabundance of safety.



I mean studies are showing more and more the effectiveness of masks, so no I don’t believe it’s a situation that could go either way. But that is not for this thread so


----------



## jerry557

pepperandchips said:


> Not to go too far into the weeds here but I really doubt legal would let Disney just quietly stop enforcing its COVID related policies. When an entity takes on additional duties to keep guests safe, failing to discharge those obligations in a reasonable manner is the basis of negligence claims.



Unions in Florida don't have much power. I'm not saying Disney would ignore union complaints. I'm only saying legally speaking, Florida laws are not friendly to unions.


----------



## Mit88

The problem is, theres not 100% compliance and agreement on the masks. Until there is, you’re going to continue to see these trends. Will the virus disappear just because everyone is wearing a mask? No. But it’ll slow the spread mightily. I’m sorry, but if wearing a mask for 6 weeks to basically eradicate this thing is all thats being asked, I’m not understanding why its so difficult to comply. I HATE wearing a mask. Having facial hair in the summer is bad enough let alone having a piece of cloth covering my nose and mouth. No one is enjoying wearing a mask, well maybe not no one I’m sure there are a few that enjoy is, but we’re wearing them for a reason. Whether it works or not, its worth doing it if the best case scenario is not having to still wear masks next summer


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> The problem is, theres not 100% compliance and agreement on the masks. Until there is, you’re going to continue to see these trends. Will the virus disappear just because everyone is wearing a mask? No. But it’ll slow the spread mightily. I’m sorry, but if wearing a mask for 6 weeks to basically eradicate this thing is all thats being asked, I’m not understanding why its so difficult to comply. I HATE wearing a mask. Having facial hair in the summer is bad enough let alone having a piece of cloth covering my nose and mouth. No one is enjoying wearing a mask, well maybe not no one I’m sure there are a few that enjoy is, but we’re wearing them for a reason. Whether it works or not, its worth doing it if the best case scenario is not having to still wear masks next summer



Mask + sunglasses = no need to wear make up (if that’s your thing) and nobody can see the faces you make at them


----------



## SaintsManiac

I've been buying super cute Disney masks from independent sellers. It's been a way to make it fun.


----------



## Helvetica

Princesses


----------



## xuxa777

jerry557 said:


> Unions in Florida don't have much power. I'm not saying Disney would ignore union complaints. I'm only saying legally speaking, Florida laws are not friendly to unions.



As evidenced in the Actors’ Equity battle


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Since I know this has been the hot topic to report on: In my experience mask compliance and enforcement at MK has been great everywhere I have been this morning. At one point when I went to put on my sunglasses I accidentally knocked my mask down so my nose peeked out and I was very quickly (but kindly) asked to replace it. So quickly that I was actively in the act of readjusting it when I was asked  ( CM noticed and said thanks!), and this was all the way back in frontierland. 

It was great in the bus line at Pop too. Also I'm loving the mobile food order process and ride waits. I got galactic hero twice this morning and was able to coach my mother into getting 600k+ which is arguably more of an achievement  The little cavalcades are adorable. I haven't seen as many photopass people out as usual, but that is the only negative I can really think of right now.

Edit: 1:03pm Currently waiting for philharmagic (escaping rain) and even with everyone else in here also escaping rain I only see one guy with his nose fully out, which I think is pretty good for an AC haven full of (distanced) people during an afternoon rain. I'm honestly impressed with how much most people are actually following directions! It's so pleasant to have personal space at Disney


----------



## Tinksbff

Helvetica said:


> Princesses
> 
> View attachment 512163View attachment 512164View attachment 512165View attachment 512166View attachment 512167


Love it. Where and when did you see the princesses. From here it looks maybe like City Hall.


----------



## Carol Jackson

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285602435524952066


----------



## pepperandchips

jerry557 said:


> Unions in Florida don't have much power. I'm not saying Disney would ignore union complaints. I'm only saying legally speaking, Florida laws are not friendly to unions.


I wasn’t even thinking about unions - I was thinking about guests. It seems like there are a lot of good reasons to continue to enforce the policies in place, and liability is just one of those considerations. My point was that a corporation like this has legal departments for good reason and I’m sure they’ve weighed in heavily on developing operations during this time.


----------



## Leigh L

DGsAtBLT said:


> Mask + sunglasses = no need to wear make up (if that’s your thing) and nobody can see the faces you make at them


We don't go out a lot but one day we were heading out and I started to put on makeup. Then I was putting on my mask (I wear sunglasses mostly anyway) and was like WHY??? Haven't touched the stuff since LOL


----------



## Farro

Carol Jackson said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285602435524952066



Well that's good!

Do we know Florida numbers yet today?


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> Well that's good!
> 
> Do we know Florida numbers yet today?


Pretty much the same


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Pretty much the same




Maybe (hopefully) they’ve peaked and we’ll start seeing declines by the end of the week, or next week. Usually Wed/Thur have seemed to be a better indicator of how things are going


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Well that's good!
> 
> Do we know Florida numbers yet today?


THey're about he same (ever so slightly lower).  We can safely say Florida has plateaued.  Now we wait for them to start coming down.  This is following the same 2 month pattern as everywhere else in the world.


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> I've been buying super cute Disney masks from independent sellers. It's been a way to make it fun.



You know deep deep down you really want to go to WDW to show them off.  

(Do it! - Do it! - Do it! - Do it! - Do it! - Do it! - Do it!)


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Maybe (hopefully) they’ve peaked and we’ll start seeing declines by the end of the week, or next week. Usually Wed/Thur have seemed to be a better indicator of how things are going


Based on trends I think it's a little early to think we've peaked here, I think we still have a couple of weeks of trends before we'll know, but my hope is that it doesn't get any worse for sure.


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

Farro said:


> Well that's good!
> 
> Do we know Florida numbers yet today?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

chicagoshannon said:


> THey're about he same (ever so slightly lower).  We can safely say Florida has plateaued.  Now we wait for them to start coming down.  This is following the same 2 month pattern as everywhere else in the world.


I think you’re right.  Many states such as Florida never saw a peak early on. Unfortunately I believe all areas need to go through this.  While the lockdown was good it delayed the peak.  Hopefully masks are going to make the difference.  So glad to see Disney and many other businesses taking this seriously.


----------



## osufeth24

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think you’re right.  Many states such as Florida never saw a peak early on. Unfortunately I believe all areas need to go through this.  While the lockdown was good it delayed the peak.  Hopefully masks are going to make the difference.  So glad to see Disney and many other businesses taking this seriously.



That's what a shutdown does.  It doesn't lower the number of people getting it.  It spreads it out over a much longer timeframe


----------



## TwoMisfits

osufeth24 said:


> That's what a shutdown does.  It doesn't lower the number of people getting it.  It spreads it out over a much longer timeframe



Which never overwhelms medical resources AND gives existing medical resources time to find adequate treatment and/or cures, so we have death rates like CA/FL/TX will end up with...and not what NY/NJ have...

Aka, the "flatten the curve" plan we got pitched in March now playing out in the other big population states when they go inside like the northern ones did in winter...


----------



## TwoMisfits

PS - And we can start the process all over again this winter if this works like other corona viruses with limited long term immunity...

(This is why I tell anyone, even if they had it, to keep vigilent...just b/c you had it once this spring doesn't mean you might not get it or a slightly mutated version again next winter...I mean, we catch other coronas a lot...)


----------



## Brianstl

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. At the beginning of the shutdown here our numbers were close to 600 a day. Now with reopening its been under 150 a day. Shutdowns do work as long as you reopen things slowly


The virus just doesn't magically disappear because you open up slowly.  As soon as people anywhere start spending sustained amounts of time in close contact with others (i.e. sitting next to someone for 10-20 minutes), it will start spreading rapidly again.  It doesn't matter how slowly you get to that point.  Once you get to that point, large community spread will start again. That will be the case forever, unless with get a effective vaccine.


----------



## glamdring269

chicagoshannon said:


> THey're about he same (ever so slightly lower).  We can safely say Florida has plateaued.  Now we wait for them to start coming down.  This is following the same 2 month pattern as everywhere else in the world.



That 2 month pattern was predominantly paired with pretty intense mitigation factors such as shelter in place. I believe Florida is primarily pushing more for masks and distancing. This will help but it will not be as effective as measures taken early on by many other places around the world.


----------



## Brianstl

TwoMisfits said:


> PS - And we can start the process all over again this winter if this works like other corona viruses with limited long term immunity...
> 
> (This is why I tell anyone, even if they had it, to keep vigilent...just b/c you had it once this spring doesn't mean you might not get it or a slightly mutated version again next winter...I mean, we catch other coronas a lot...)


The one good thing about the other coronaviruses is that while we don't always have a sustained immunity, a healthy immune system will remember how to fight the virus.  That makes future infections shorter and less severe.  Hopefully that will be the case with this virus if immunity fades over time.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. At the beginning of the shutdown here our numbers were close to 600 a day. Now with reopening its been under 150 a day. Shutdowns do work as long as you reopen things slowly



Except today’s number is over 200 (203) for the first time in three weeks.  And we haven’t entered into stage 3 yet, these are stage 2 numbers...  how much more slowly are we talking about.

^^ edited the number for accuracy


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> The virus just doesn't magically disappear because you open up slowly.  As soon as people anywhere start spending sustained amounts of time in close contact with others (i.e. sitting next to someone for 10-20 minutes), it will start spreading rapidly again.  It doesn't matter how slowly you get to that point.  Once you get to that point, large community spread will start again. That will be the case forever, unless with get a effective vaccine.


Its working here so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Jrb1979

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Except today’s number is over 200 (206) for the first time in three weeks.  And we haven’t entered into stage 3 yet, these are stage 2 numbers...  how much more slowly are we talking about.


I saw that. The majority of those numbers are from 3 regions. Toronto Peel and Windsor are the reason. Most places still have low numbers.


----------



## Helvetica

Stay away from Disney Springs, especially Chicken Guy. Chicken Guy only one sanitation station by the entry door and it gets very bad if it starts to rain. I ate my tenders in the rain.


----------



## Brianstl

Jrb1979 said:


> Its working here so I don't know what to tell you.


Because you haven't got to the point where people are spending sustained amounts of time in close contact with each other.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Stay away from Disney Springs, especially Chicken Guy. Chicken Guy only one sanitation station by the entry door and it gets very bad if it starts to rain.* I ate my tenders in the rain*.
> 
> View attachment 512184



sounds like a line from the fifth verse of a country song


----------



## Dulcee

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Orange County seems to be improving.
> View attachment 512180


Glad to see this and the rest of Florida at least not in an exponential increase anymore. 

We got our texts today confirming online check in. Ten days to go! I will say my anxiety level dropped quite a bit after doing a slightly more local beach trip within our state. Compliance in our current hometown is good but was significantly better in the tourist area that we visited. It struck me almost as if people traveling really did feel the need to be on their best behavior.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

When you don’t make the first bg at 10:00 and at 1:00 the app won’t even load.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Jjbbllfrg said:


> When you don’t make the first bg at 10:00 and at 1:00 the app won’t even load.


I missed both as well. But mine loaded. Then it told me I needed to update so check if yours needs to update as well. Good luck at 4:00.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Carol Jackson said:


> I missed both as well. But mine loaded. Then it told me I needed to update so check if yours needs to update as well. Good luck at 4:00.


Thank you!! I have version 6.1.1 from updating yesterday. Fingers crossed 4:00 is our breakthrough!


----------



## JacknSally

*If anyone wants to listen, Pete & the DisUnplugged gang are live on YouTube now for the Tuesday show - first discussion up is Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light and the potential reasons behind cutting them, plus what might we might potentially see moving forward (more cuts, food & merch price increases, etc.) for covid and non-covid reasons*


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> The ferry is definitely special. First thing in the morning, the way the light hits the castle as you arrive. It's magical.
> 
> Great photo!


I love the ferry but HATE the TTC (at least I did before Covid security so it might be better now). I usually only took it if I were park hopping.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Gov was on with medical team in Tallahassee. They are cautiously optimistic that we are at a plateau.  There is bed availability and contingency plans just in case.  Orange County seems to be doing better also.  This is hopefully good news for Disney and the other entertainment venues.  Mask wearing is paramount to curbing this trend.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *If anyone wants to listen, Pete & the DisUnplugged gang are live on YouTube now for the Tuesday show - first discussion up is Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light and the potential reasons behind cutting them, plus what might we might potentially see moving forward (more cuts, food & merch price increases, etc.) for covid and non-covid reasons*



Im boycotting DisUnplugged until I get an episode of Best & Worst (Spoiler Alert: There is no “Worst”) of Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Mask + sunglasses = no need to wear make up (if that’s your thing) and nobody can see the faces you make at them


Yep! Saved so much time this trip! Didn’t wear makeup the whole week.


----------



## rpb718

Helvetica said:


> Stay away from Disney Springs, especially Chicken Guy. Chicken Guy only one sanitation station by the entry door and it gets very bad if it starts to rain. *I ate my tenders in the rain.*





TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds like a line from the fifth verse of a country song



"Tenders In The Rain" sounds like a song title to me.


----------



## musika

JacknSally said:


> *If anyone wants to listen, Pete & the DisUnplugged gang are live on YouTube now for the Tuesday show - first discussion up is Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light and the potential reasons behind cutting them, plus what might we might potentially see moving forward (more cuts, food & merch price increases, etc.) for covid and non-covid reasons*



Thanks I am tuning in!


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I love the ferry but HATE the TTC (at least I did before Covid security so it might be better now). I usually only took it if I were park hopping.



Yeah it’s not the greatest, but I like having a car now.


----------



## tink2424

TwoMisfits said:


> PS - And we can start the process all over again this winter if this works like other corona viruses with limited long term immunity...
> 
> (This is why I tell anyone, even if they had it, to keep vigilent...just b/c you had it once this spring doesn't mean you might not get it or a slightly mutated version again next winter...I mean, we catch other coronas a lot...)



You do realize you catch different strains of corona viruses and that is why you get sick again???  Also, as we age we get less and less colds since we have gotten and recovered from so many other infections that we don't catch them again.  

Finally, for those who don't understand immunology your immunity will not wain if you are continuously exposed to the virus.  So since it is so prevalent in the community the odds are you are being re-exposed which is like a booster shot.  So, no immunity isn't going away any time soon for those who have already had COVID-19...


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds like a line from the fifth verse of a country song


Just look out for the train...


----------



## SarahC97

rpb718 said:


> "Tenders In The Rain" sounds like a song title to me.


I also think "Donkey Sauce Blues" could work.


----------



## osufeth24

It's so confusing keeping up with posts when they're responding to people who you have blocked lol


----------



## nashvilleash

Jjbbllfrg said:


> When you don’t make the first bg at 10:00 and at 1:00 the app won’t even load.


I am having issues too. But so are all the others who got BG’s because RotR has been down for most of the day so jokes on them, at least that is how I am trying to process my bad luck!


----------



## AmberMV

APs can now not get into Hollywood Studios until Sept 1


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> It's so confusing keeping up with posts when they're responding to people who you have blocked lol



FOMO and curiosity are way too strong for me to block anyone lol.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> APs can now not get into Hollywood Studios until Sept 1
> View attachment 512206



bUt tHeReS nO dEmAnD


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> bUt tHeReS nO dEmAnD


.... from anyone except APs.


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> APs can now not get into Hollywood Studios until Sept 1
> View attachment 512206



ugh

It's why though I have one of my days used on Sept 4 since I know that'll fill up and I have a friend coming in town


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285643309004857344


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> APs can now not get into Hollywood Studios until Sept 1
> View attachment 512206



And I think AP's have until August 11th to decide if they want to opt for the cancellation/refund option.  Calendars like this might be the straw to push some into that decision.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> It's so confusing keeping up with posts when they're responding to people who you have blocked lol



It’s much easier that way. Too many trolls on here that I’d much rather have posts with no context


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> Mask + sunglasses = no need to wear make up (if that’s your thing) and nobody can see the faces you make at them




Wearing masks has 3 EXTRA benefits...no, make that 4...
1.  No need to wear make-up
2. Well, if I am not wearing make-up, why do my hair? Poneytail it is....
3.  GREAT zit coverage. North star on your nose? No problem
4.  Doing errands incognito......it's like no one knows who you are because everyday is Halloween.  No feeling embarrassed at the check out for having half your cart filled with chips that were on sale!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> bUt tHeReS nO dEmAnD



Booking park days, even very last minute, has not been an issue for anyone but APs without an on-site stay.

Remember when the reservation system was coming online and people were worried about having to lock into their park days months to a year out? Lol.


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Booking park days, even very last minute, has not been an issue for anyone but APs without an on-site stay.
> 
> Remember when the reservation system was coming online and people were worried about having to lock into their park days months to a year out? Lol.



edit: nvm misread


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285643309004857344



Pretty annoying for people staying there ... The parks close early but the TS at your resort is closed so


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Booking park days, even very last minute, has not been an issue for anyone but APs without an on-site stay.
> 
> Remember when the reservation system was coming online and people were worried about having to lock into their park days months to a year out? Lol.



Demand is still demand no matter where it comes from. Just because a good chunk of people in the parks are APs doesn’t mean its an illusion. People are going down on vacation from out of state while Florida is a hotspot, and in the dead heat of the summer. It’s only going to get busier when the cases lower and when we get to the fall when its at least a little “cooler”. July and August has become a “slow” season for Disney over the past few years, add in the factors we’re living through and it makes sense why there is more demand from locals. But that doesn’t mean its going to stay that way


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> It's so confusing keeping up with posts when they're responding to people who you have blocked lol



I tried ignoring, but I also was too curious.

Now I like to try and figure out who's ignoring me.


----------



## hertamaniac

JacknSally said:


> *If anyone wants to listen, Pete & the DisUnplugged gang are live on YouTube now for the Tuesday show - first discussion up is Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light and the potential reasons behind cutting them, plus what might we might potentially see moving forward (more cuts, food & merch price increases, etc.) for covid and non-covid reasons*



Re: more cuts, I think CoP would be a candidate, but Journey should be the leader.  I wish there was a list of operational cost per attraction.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Demand is still demand no matter where it comes from. Just because a good chunk of people in the parks are APs doesn’t mean its an illusion. People are going down on vacation from out of state while Florida is a hotspot, and in the dead heat of the summer. It’s only going to get busier when the cases lower and when we get to the fall when its at least a little “cooler”. July and August has become a “slow” season for Disney over the past few years, add in the factors we’re living through and it makes sense why there is more demand from locals. But that doesn’t mean its going to stay that way



I would argue demand to WDW pulls from different “buckets” if you will, and demand for their resorts seems to be lower than expected, given the wide open reservations as well as steep discounts enticing people to come during a time when they do want limited numbers.

I think there is a good argument for demand being less than they expected right now.


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> I tried ignoring, but I also was too curious.
> 
> Now I like to try and figure out who's ignoring me.



*I do this probably more than normal people should.    I always get worried people I like on the boards may have me ignored, lol. *


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> Re: more cuts, I think CoP would be a candidate, but Journey should be the leader.  I wish there was a list of operational cost per attraction.



Guardians needs to open before they close anything else in Epcot, imo.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would argue demand to WDW pulls from different “buckets” if you will, and demand for their resorts seems to be lower than expected, given the wide open reservations as well as steep discounts enticing people to come during a time when they do want limited numbers.
> 
> I think there is a good argument for demand being less than they expected right now.



Those discounts are geared towards locals though. If they were worried about the demand country wide then these deals would be for everyone. Just because all 4 parks aren’t hitting capacity doesn’t necessarily mean its a bad thing. 

If they wanted to create artificial demand, they’d take away even more from the other 2 buckets at the non DHS parks to make it look like they’re hitting “capacity”.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would argue demand to WDW pulls from different “buckets” if you will, and demand for their resorts seems to be lower than expected, given the wide open reservations as well as steep discounts enticing people to come during a time when they do want limited numbers.
> 
> I think there is a good argument for demand being less than they expected right now.


I think non-local demand is lower than expected, but local demand is very high-as evidenced by the avail calendar.


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *I do this probably more than normal people should.    I always get worried people I like on the boards may have me ignored, lol. *



  Oh don't worry, just keep posting away. That's what I do, doesn't matter who's reading!

(I doubt anyone is ignoring  you  )


----------



## JacknSally

hertamaniac said:


> Re: more cuts, I think CoP would be a candidate, but Journey should be the leader.  I wish there was a list of operational cost per attraction.



*While I would absolutely understand the reasoning behind it, I would be sad to see both of these cut. CoP because I like the show, and it's also a good place to sit and cool off for a consistent amount of time. Journey, eh, I love Figment but want to see this ride redone - and redone WELL. My "sadness" from it being cut would be that EPCOT would be losing one more attraction and in EPCOT's current state, I personally think that would be a bad move.

For anyone who missed the DisUnplugged live show and wants to watch it, here's a link.






They discussed Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light, potential reasons behind those cuts, and what they think we might see moving forward; Disney Cruise Line, CDC, and the Bahamas; and Michael Colglazier.

They also discussed their thoughts/experiences on the safety procedures and enforcement in the parks AND at Disney Springs - it seems the team feels the same way a lot of other people do. The parks are being handled fairly well, but Springs is a mess, especially in the evenings. They said that at the very least they think there should be more CMs (Craig mentioned maybe security, too) present to monitor compliance.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Guardians needs to open before they close anything else in Epcot, imo.



Not sure about that - I think once they open Rat they could close something else there.


----------



## SMRT-1

JacknSally said:


> *I do this probably more than normal people should.    I always get worried people I like on the boards may have me ignored, lol. *


Who are you replying to? I can't see who it is for some reason. Must be someone I've ignored.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I think non-local demand is lower than expected, but local demand is very high-as evidenced by the avail calendar.



It might be lower than expected from what they thought on May 28th when they announced the reopening. But I’m sure its not lower than expected from when they opened the parks up in the middle of a spike in cases. They emailed resort reservation guests basically enticing them to cancel and rebook for a later time. They don’t want the parks to be filled to capacity every day, at least not until they get into a sweet spot where enforcement and compliance are both settled in for a few weeks. If every park were filled to capacity, it would create bigger issues for the CMs and the guests. 

Just because the demand is from locals doesn’t mean theres no demand. Giving APs 30% off of merch for a month is giving them added revenue because there are quite a few people on here that said they spent a ton of money on merch that they wouldn’t otherwise with the normal discount. 

They’re not making the amount of money they were prior to shutdown, but did people expect they would?


----------



## pepperandchips

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty annoying for people staying there ... The parks close early but the TS at your resort is closed so


Liquid dinner at Banana Cabana it is! 

Also, those lists keep changing so I wouldn't be surprised if Sebastian's does open. If it doesn't, there is always the option to take the short walk to Riviera for Bar Riva or Topolino's to add additional choices with a server bringing your food.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I think non-local demand is lower than expected, but local demand is very high-as evidenced by the avail calendar.



I think this is what’s going on too, and with a higher percentage of park go-ers than normal holding APs, lots of restaurants closed in particular the more expensive ones, people spending less time in the parks (so less money), way less captive audience kind of  guests than normal, I wonder if spending is where they wanted it.

My gut says no given what they’ve done to entice people to spend more (resorts and merch) right now. And at the end of the day, that’s really what counts with demand, it’s the $$$, not how many AP holders are willing to come.


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure about that - I think once they open Rat they could close something else there.



*That's a fair point! I was thinking they should wait until Guardians is open, too. I kind of forgot about Ratatouille  *


----------



## Dulcee

rteetz said:


>


Well crud. Need to change dinner plans for one night now it seems.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure about that - I think once they open Rat they could close something else there.



Leaves FW looking even worse if they do that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Leaves FW looking even worse if they do that.



My Epcot love clouds this for me, they could probably tear the entire thing up and close everything but if they played the music loop I’d still love it


----------



## Mit88

CoP isnt going to close. They’ll update it. The parks aren’t a museum, but there are certain things with attachments to Walt that you just dont replace. 

Figment will also get treatment in the future. Its probably much cheaper to update the ride again than make a whole new attraction like Inside Out


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Those discounts are geared towards locals though. If they were worried about the demand country wide then these deals would be for everyone. Just because all 4 parks aren’t hitting capacity doesn’t necessarily mean its a bad thing.
> 
> If they wanted to create artificial demand, they’d take away even more from the other 2 buckets at the non DHS parks to make it look like they’re hitting “capacity”.


Even the AP discounts aren't great discounts.  It is just that Disney has trained us to think they are great discounts.  In almost all circumstances you would be paying more for the same room this year than you would have last year when you book with the 40% discount.  I paid $1515 for my five night stay at Yacht Club last year in August.  I booked a discount (I think it was a Sun & Fun) that got me 35% off the room.  If the Yacht was open for the same trip this year going by 40% off rack rate that trip would cost me $1656 if I had an AP.  That is $151 more than I paid last year.  That isn't really a great discount.  Plus, I can't even get that discount anywhere because I am not a pass holder.


----------



## mamapenguin

MrsBooch said:


> ....a whole new world..?


So that’s what that song is about!


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> CoP isnt going to close. They’ll update it. The parks aren’t a museum, but there are certain things with attachments to Walt that you just dont replace.
> 
> Figment will also get treatment in the future. Its probably much cheaper to update the ride again than make a whole new attraction like Inside Out


I'd have to agree. Carousel might not draw the crowds anymore, and it definitely needs a refurb/update, but I think the fact that it's the only attraction at WDW that Walt himself worked on makes it less likely to be replaced.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Helvetica said:


> Buzz Lightyear Camaro
> 
> View attachment 512071
> 
> Back of the Edna Mode Camaro
> 
> View attachment 512072


Camaro budget is catching me off guard.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I tried ignoring, but I also was too curious.
> 
> Now I like to try and figure out who's ignoring me.


You're far to entertaining to ignore!


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Demand is still demand no matter where it comes from. Just because a good chunk of people in the parks are APs doesn’t mean its an illusion. People are going down on vacation from out of state while Florida is a hotspot, and in the dead heat of the summer. It’s only going to get busier when the cases lower and when we get to the fall when its at least a little “cooler”. July and August has become a “slow” season for Disney over the past few years, add in the factors we’re living through and it makes sense why there is more demand from locals. But that doesn’t mean its going to stay that way


For whatever reason, disney seems to want to limit the number of APs in the parks - otherwise why bother with the buckets at all? Presumably they've done the numbers and non-resort AP visitors generate the least cash for them???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SMRT-1 said:


> I'd have to agree. Carousel might not draw the crowds anymore, and it definitely needs a refurb/update, but I think the fact that it's the only attraction at WDW that Walt himself worked on makes it less likely to be replaced.



yeah, personally I think COP and the version of the Enchanted Tiki Room that is at Disneyland I think should somehow be protected as historic - and can be refurbed, etc but should "exist" in some form, somewhere forever

I could see them closing COP temprorily or reducing show times if the crowds really aren't there and it is largely being played to empty theaters though


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, personally I think COP and the version of the Enchanted Tiki Room that is at Disneyland I think should somehow be protected as historic - and can be refurbed, etc but should "exist" in some form, somewhere forever
> 
> I could see them closing COP temprorily or reducing show times if the crowds really aren't there and it is largely being played to empty theaters though



I have never been in an empty CoP, but we always travel during some holiday or other.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see them closing COP temprorily or reducing show times if the crowds really aren't there and it is largely being played to empty theaters though



Yep and "cuts" doesn't have to = eliminate


----------



## Farro

I've never gone on CoP and I've been going since early 80's!   

Still, I don't see them touching it. 

My only "sacred" rides are Haunted Mansion, Small World, Peter Pan and People Mover. 

Also why do we think they would even cut rides? Money? I assumed Primeval Whirl wasn't opening because it was pretty much closed before Covid. Rivers of Light just never seemed to take off...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never been in an empty CoP, but we always travel during some holiday or other.



I don't think I have ever been in a truly empty one but definitely been in some where there were way more empty seats than filled ones - and that is with normal crowds, not like what we are seeing now


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> *I've never gone on CoP and I've been going since early 80's!*



what was all that about people wondering if they are on "ignore" by other posters? ....


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> what was all that about people wondering if they are on "ignore" by other posters? ....



Does it help if I say I'm still upset Horizons is gone???


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> I have never been in an empty CoP, but we always travel during some holiday or other.


An empty CoP might be a little bit freaky especially if John is still doing his special dance thing


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> Does it help if I say I'm still upset Horizons is gone???


I loved Horizons and the original Figment attraction.


----------



## Helvetica

hereforthechurros said:


> Camaro budget is catching me off guard.



I’m still waiting to see an Elsa Corvette. A Pink Barbie Corvette is too obvious.

It’s great advertisement on GMC’s part. I’m all for more character Camaros.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Does it help if I say I'm still upset Horizons is gone???


 
Good thing you said this, I was about to break my don’t block people rule


----------



## Tjddis

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, personally I think COP and the version of the Enchanted Tiki Room that is at Disneyland I think should somehow be protected as historic - and can be refurbed, etc but should "exist" in some form, somewhere forever
> 
> I could see them closing COP temprorily or reducing show times if the crowds really aren't there and it is largely being played to empty theaters though


I always looked at both COP and tiki room as reliable relaxation spots.  Same with Ellen’s Universe of Energy, and small world.  Ellen is gone but the others should always be there I agree
  I remember taking my daughter to tiki room when she was like 3 and it scared her stiff...


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Does it help if I say I'm still upset Horizons is gone???



Mission Space is better anyway


----------



## Helvetica

I got a private ferry on my way back to Magic Kingdom. I must be super important.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Mission Space is better anyway



admins, please ban


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> I got a private ferry on my way back to Magic Kingdom. I must be super important.



King of the ferry!!! (or queen)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Mission Space is better anyway



You deserve to lose Carpets privileges for this.


----------



## Llama mama

Dulcee said:


> Well crud. Need to change dinner plans for one night now it seems.


Do you have a reservation? Don’t change it yet. I had a reservation for a restaurant they were not opening. They called me and said they were sorry and gave me a $45 gift card to go somewhere else.


----------



## princesscinderella

Helvetica said:


> I got a private ferry on my way back to Magic Kingdom. I must be super important.


That’s when you dance around like you are Tiana singing “I’m almost there”


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> You deserve to lose Carpets privileges for this.



You can’t take Carpets from me. I am Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> You can’t take Carpets from me. I am Carpets of Aladdin



of course this is how i picture this being said....


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> Also why do we think they would even cut rides? Money? I assumed Primeval Whirl wasn't opening because it was pretty much closed before Covid. Rivers of Light just never seemed to take off...



*It stemmed from the DisUnplugged show today. Pete said Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light were probably closures due to covid, but not necessarily safety related closures - more likely they were money related closures. Convenient reason/timing to get rid of some of their more difficult (due to maintenance, lack of interest, expensive to operate, etc.) attractions and offerings. 

Pete said he's expecting to see more attraction cuts along with an increase in food and merch prices as Disney tries to trim costs to make up as much ground (money) as possible. Things that they wouldn't have been as concerned about in a bumper year are now potentially things they'll cut (permanently or temporarily) as they try to recover from covid impacts. Pete did mention CoP specifically, saying he wouldn't be surprised if that is one they cut.*


----------



## Sarahslay

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> Wearing masks has 3 EXTRA benefits...no, make that 4...
> 1.  No need to wear make-up
> 2. Well, if I am not wearing make-up, why do my hair? Poneytail it is....
> 3.  GREAT zit coverage. North star on your nose? No problem
> 4.  Doing errands incognito......it's like no one knows who you are because everyday is Halloween.  No feeling embarrassed at the check out for having half your cart filled with chips that were on sale!


My only problem will be when I go to my TS ADR and go to take off that mask, sweating with no mask, what a treat for my server lol


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Carol Jackson said:


> I missed both as well. But mine loaded. Then it told me I needed to update so check if yours needs to update as well. Good luck at 4:00.


Did you get it?!!? We are back up 56...


----------



## JacknSally

*Looks like mask-policy changes at Universal...

Also, did people really try veils?  


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285668641569030145*


----------



## Helvetica

Princesses are Back!







Balloon Update



It looked to me like Angus had extra security from the rogue balloons. The vendor had to leave when Angus came out and couldn’t come back until they were done. The weights at the end of the balloons were also removed.


----------



## jade1

anthony2k7 said:


> For whatever reason, disney seems to want to limit the number of APs in the parks - otherwise why bother with the buckets at all? Presumably they've done the numbers and non-resort AP visitors generate the least cash for them???



This could be one reason, it's not to "limit AP" as much as "Maximize day ticket sales" with the limited slots available.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from MK, I was there for CM and AP previews and also last Monday and today was definitely busier but still very very manageable. Rode without wait PP, Pooh, Indy, Buzz, Haunted Mansion and SM, 10 min wait for Jungle Cruise at 11:30am and about a 15 min wait for Philharmagic. Ate at Skippers Canteen, yummy food.
Saw about 5 instances of CM telling guests to put their masks on when they were taking a pic of themselves. Also had to tell 2 different groups in different attractions to stay in their markers behind me, people just turn off their brains when they are on vacation, I get that, just a bit more of mindfulness would go a long way


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from MK, I was there for CM and AP previews and also last Monday and today was definitely busier but still very very manageable. Rode without wait PP, Pooh, Indy, Buzz, Haunted Mansion and SM, 10 min wait for Jungle Cruise at 11:30am and about a 15 min wait for Philharmagic. Ate at Skippers Canteen, yummy food.
> Saw about 5 instances of CM telling guests to put their masks on when they were taking a pic of themselves. Also had to tell 2 different groups in different attractions to stay in their markers behind me, people just turn off their brains when they are on vacation, I get that, just a bit more of mindfulness would go a long way



ok, dumb question, what ride is "Indy"?  is that the speedway?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, dumb question, what ride is "Indy"?  is that the speedway?


yes, sorry, Indy speedway.


----------



## hertamaniac

Helvetica said:


> Princesses are Back!
> 
> View attachment 512238



Given the photo I saw recently of this/a horse being startled, I am not sure I would continue with this. The horse could get spooked again and dismount the rider. I am sure this horse is well trained and has a generally calm demeanor, but it only takes one unfortunate accident to make a PR disaster. Of course you could have the rider wear a helmet, but that probably takes too much away from the character in this setting.


----------



## yulilin3

This was around 11am


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> This was around 11am
> View attachment 512258


They can't be making "positive contribution" surely....


----------



## Jothmas

yulilin3 said:


> This was around 11am
> View attachment 512258


Some of the photos without people seem so strange, not just because of the lack of people, but because without the people I can see what the places really look like even though I have been at these places countless times.


----------



## yulilin3

Jothmas said:


> Some of the photos without people seem so strange, not just because of the lack of people, but because without the people I can see what the places really look like even though I have been at these places countless times.


yes, you can really see all the details. and the picture also proves the point that this is a snap, a fraction of a second in time, like the other "infamous" picture. There were people walking we just waited until the had past through, like I said the park was definitely busier today but from this pic you would think it was completely dead


----------



## pepperandchips

hertamaniac said:


> Of course you could have the rider wear a helmet, but that probably takes too much away from the character in this setting.


What do you think is under all that hair?

... I kid, I kid.


----------



## osufeth24

JacknSally said:


> *Looks like mask-policy changes at Universal...
> 
> Also, did people really try veils?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285668641569030145*



Sounds like from their response, gaiters are still allowed though


----------



## RWinNOLA

yulilin3 said:


> yes, you can really see all the details. and the picture also proves the point that this is a snap, a fraction of a second in time, like the other "infamous" picture. There were people walking we just waited until the had past through, like I said the park was definitely busier today but from this pic you would think it was completely dead



Good point.  I was able to get a few shots like that.  There were people around but if you took a shot from the right angle at just the right time you could get plenty photos with little or no people on them.


----------



## JacknSally

osufeth24 said:


> Sounds like from their response, gaiters are still allowed though



*Hmm, possibly! I took "coverings that are secured around your head" in their response to mean that face coverings that tie are still allowed - the FB post in the original tweet made it sound a little like only ear loops were allowed. While gaiters go around your head, I don't know if they're considered "secured" around your head. Maybe, though!*


----------



## hertamaniac

pepperandchips said:


> What do you think is under all that hair?
> 
> ... I kid, I kid.



Well played!

I've ridden some "well trained" horses and have been fortunate.  But, I've been to many dressage, hunter/jumper and cross-country events to appease the DW and sometimes it was in the barns/stables just walking where the horse reared and dismounted the rider.....on grass and not in a public display.  It's too late after it happens.


----------



## Tiggr88

osufeth24 said:


> Sounds like from their response, gaiters are still allowed though


I think the reply was just clarifying that the new policies have not gone into effect yet. Looks like the gaiters would not qualify when the new policy goes into effect though. Could be wrong.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Jjbbllfrg said:


> Did you get it?!!? We are back up 56...



Nope. Tried at exactly 4:00. But the table near me let out a a scream when they got theirs! I’ve been on a few times pre-Covid and I got a BP this past Sat so I’m not complaining.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So Disney completely ignored all but one email I sent, dating back to at least June, I just got a response back to the one I sent 10 days ago . They basically copied and pasted the last annual pass email.  

Never change, terrible Disney communication. (But actually, please change)


----------



## Helvetica

The Sultan of Rides is a walk-on



They really want you to use mobile order at the Dole Whip stand. They only have 1 regular register, the rest is mobile order.


----------



## Mit88

Helvetica said:


> The Sultan of Rides is a walk-on
> 
> View attachment 512264
> 
> They really want you to use mobile order at the Dole Whip stand. They only have 1 regular register, the rest is mobile order.



The Year of a Million Dreams, continues


----------



## Helvetica

The Mouse


----------



## KayMichigan

hertamaniac said:


> Given the photo I saw recently of this/a horse being startled, I am not sure I would continue with this. The horse could get spooked again and dismount the rider. I am sure this horse is well trained and has a generally calm demeanor, but it only takes one unfortunate accident to make a PR disaster. Of course you could have the rider wear a helmet, but that probably takes too much away from the character in this setting.



Well, there was another post that said they now have the balloon vendor leave the area when the horse comes by, and they've taken the weights off the ends of the balloons. I imagine that they now also tell the handlers to keep a sharp eye on any balloons that are around when the horse goes by.


----------



## hertamaniac

KayMichigan said:


> Well, there was another post that said they now have the balloon vendor leave the area when the horse comes by, and they've taken the weights off the ends of the balloons. I imagine that they now also tell the handlers to keep a sharp eye on any balloons that are around when the horse goes by.



I don't want to belabor the point, but have to question if it is worth the risk for the next "non-balloon related" startle.  I know I wouldn't approve this if it came to my desk.  Anyway, I hope my risk evaluation never comes to fruition.


----------



## Mit88

How are the boarding groups going? Are they still booking up in seconds for all 3 time slots?


----------



## KayMichigan

Apparently the Jose Carioca animatronic has fallen over in the Grand Fiesta ride at EPCOT and is currently flat on his face (but still moving!).

There's video but I can't figure out how to get it in here...


----------



## JacknSally

KayMichigan said:


> Apparently the Jose Carioca animatronic has fallen over in the Grand Fiesta ride at EPCOT and is currently flat on his face (but still moving!).
> 
> There's video but I can't figure out how to get it in here...



*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017
I laughed WAY too hard. He just gave up. Husband said Jose’s been visiting La Cava too much. *


----------



## Helvetica

Lots of bears, no rabbits or foxes


----------



## Marionnette

KayMichigan said:


> Apparently the Jose Carioca animatronic has fallen over in the Grand Fiesta ride at EPCOT and is currently flat on his face (but still moving!).
> 
> There's video but I can't figure out how to get it in here...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marionnette said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017



Okay Disboards... I want to see the Hamilton remix on this one as well. Don’t. Let. Me. Down.


----------



## coolbrook

JacknSally said:


> *It stemmed from the DisUnplugged show today. Pete said Primeval Whirl/Rivers of Light were probably closures due to covid, but not necessarily safety related closures - more likely they were money related closures. Convenient reason/timing to get rid of some of their more difficult (due to maintenance, lack of interest, expensive to operate, etc.) attractions and offerings.
> 
> Pete said he's expecting to see more attraction cuts along with an increase in food and merch prices as Disney tries to trim costs to make up as much ground (money) as possible. Things that they wouldn't have been as concerned about in a bumper year are now potentially things they'll cut (permanently or temporarily) as they try to recover from covid impacts. Pete did mention CoP specifically, saying he wouldn't be surprised if that is one they cut.*


Thank you for explaining.  I was wondering why we were talking about CoP closing.  Last week we were at MK three different days and each time we walked by CoP there were quite a few people waiting to ride/watch.


----------



## Pdollar88

coolbrook said:


> Thank you for explaining.  I was wondering why we were talking about CoP closing.  Last week we were at MK three different days and each time we walked by CoP there were quite a few people waiting to ride/watch.


Nooooooo! I’m just coming into this discussion. I would be devastated if CoP closed.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017
> I laughed WAY too hard. He just gave up. Husband said Jose’s been visiting La Cava too much. *



To really dissect this video, I’d need to discuss in a no-holds-barred, anything goes type environment...and I’m not going to the Dis community boards


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pdollar88 said:


> Nooooooo! I’m just coming into this discussion. I would be devastated if CoP closed.



Pete is wrong about ... a lot. It’s not based in any fact or credible rumor. I wouldn’t worry about CoP right now.


----------



## KayMichigan

Apparently Jose was very shaky earlier in the day, there's video from that time period when the animatronic was lurching around and looking very unsteady. The ride was closed earlier but now it's reopened so I guess they fixed it.


----------



## smile5sunshine

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017
> I laughed WAY too hard. He just gave up. Husband said Jose’s been visiting La Cava too much. *





KayMichigan said:


> Apparently Jose was very shaky earlier in the day, there's video from that time period when the animatronic was lurching around and looking very unsteady. The ride was closed earlier but now it's reopened so I guess they fixed it.



One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, FLOOR!


----------



## Helvetica

2020 Merch is now buy one, get one.


----------



## osufeth24

Helvetica said:


> 2020 Merch is now buy one, get one.
> 
> View attachment 512306



Nobody wants to remember 2020 LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> Nobody wants to remember 2020 LOL



If I was there I would buy an obnoxious amount of 2020 merch to remember what better be the most ridiculous Disney year ever.


----------



## jkh36619

Carpets of Aladdin is the worst ride in Disney. I would rather do Stitches Great Escape inside of the Tiki Room. Just sayin'.


----------



## jkh36619

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017
> I laughed WAY too hard. He just gave up. Husband said Jose’s been visiting La Cava too much. *


Tequila!


----------



## MrsBooch

jkh36619 said:


> Carpets of Aladdin is the worst ride in Disney. I would rather do Stitches Great Escape inside of the Tiki Room. Just sayin'.



I can show you the dooooor.....
*insert AOL Chat Door Slam Sound Effect here


----------



## Lewisc

Helvetica said:


> 2020 Merch is now buy one, get one.


Did you notice if Disney doubled the price before running the BOGO promotion?


----------



## Anna_Sh

Does anyone know how they’re managing family style at the Biergarten?  Also, am I right in assuming you no longer have to eat with strangers?


----------



## RWinNOLA

Anna_Sh said:


> Does anyone know how they’re managing family style at the Biergarten?  Also, am I right in assuming you no longer have to eat with strangers?



We didn’t go there but they are spacing parties at all restaurants so I would say your assumption is correct.


----------



## hertamaniac

Jose has left the building.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285731056604327938


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285743616695193600


----------



## JacknSally

https://allears.net/2020/07/21/epco...ge-regarding-the-stationary-face-mask-policy/


----------



## KBoopaloo

Poor Jose. He is just demonstrating how we all feel about 2020.


----------



## Ricker182

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285743616695193600


Not surprising.  

But dang......


----------



## tramps’lady

Mit88 said:


> How are the boarding groups going? Are they still booking up in seconds for all 3 time slots?



seems like it.  we tried at 1 and nothing.  i can tell you we left the park and were at the campground and, for the heck of it, I tried at 4pm and got back up BG 58.  got notified at 634 they were loading.  we hurried back to the park and made it just in time.  we were the only guests during the whole show/ride.  very strange for the first time but fun.


----------



## jkh36619

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285743616695193600


Permanent closure?


----------



## pepperandchips

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285743616695193600



Noooooooooooooo!

I might legitimately cry about this.


----------



## AmberMV

tramps’lady said:


> seems like it.  we tried at 1 and nothing.  i can tell you we left the park and were at the campground and, for the heck of it, I tried at 4pm and got back up BG 58.  got notified at 634 they were loading.  we hurried back to the park and made it just in time.  we were the only guests during the whole show/ride.  very strange for the first time but fun.


Wow, so it let you join a BG not just outside of DHS but waaaaaaaay over at the campground?!


----------



## glocker

pepperandchips said:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> 
> I might legitimately cry about this.


Just read this half an hour ago and can't believe it. The BEST ice cream and one of the reasons to stay at BW. I hope it's not forever, but it sure sounds dire.


----------



## Sunelis

AmberMV said:


> Wow, so it let you join a BG not just outside of DHS but waaaaaaaay over at the campground?!



If you scanned into DHS during the day... Someone in Europe with your MDE account could get a BG.


----------



## rteetz

jkh36619 said:


> Permanent closure?


Seems that way.


----------



## JacknSally

glocker said:


> Just read this half an hour ago and can't believe it. The BEST ice cream and one of the reasons to stay at BW. I hope it's not forever, but it sure sounds dire.



*Didn’t they declare bankruptcy not too long ago?*


----------



## hertamaniac

KBoopaloo said:


> Poor Jose. He is just demonstrating how we all feel about 2020.



I'd like to see a duo of Jose and John from CoP.


----------



## tramps’lady

AmberMV said:


> Wow, so it let you join a BG not just outside of DHS but waaaaaaaay over at the campground?!


yes, i was surprised but it worked.  something to tuck away for future trips.  the only catch is you can't keep track of where the BGs are in time, only wait for notification.  then you have an hour


----------



## SMRT-1

JacknSally said:


> *Didn’t they declare bankruptcy not too long ago?*


Yes, but they got bought out, and until now, it had been up in the air as to whether the new owners would keep the Disney locations open.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland President Ken Potrock Shares Message In New Episode of “Disney Cast Life”


----------



## rteetz

Universal Orlando Updates Face Covering Policy, Adds “Actively Eating” as Only Non-Disability Exception


----------



## Mit88

The founders of Ample Hills


----------



## MrsBooch

I know we are being encouraged to use mobile check in at the resorts, but I typically get our buttons (we always go during someone’s bday or our anniversary) when we check in at the desk.
I’m not sure that I’ve seen it posted but are they still doing buttons at check in or no - to further encourage mobile?


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I know we are being encouraged to use mobile check in at the resorts, but I typically get our buttons (we always go during someone’s bday or our anniversary) when we check in at the desk.
> I’m not sure that I’ve seen it posted but are they still doing buttons at check in or no - to further encourage mobile?



I’d say do mobile check in, then maybe take a trip down to the lobby once you’re settled in and ask if they have the buttons. I’m sure they’d gladly give you one as its not an inconvenience. The mobile check in is mostly there so you’re not spending prolonged periods of time in the lobby with other guests and CMs while getting everything for the room settled


----------



## Dentam

So sad to hear about Ample Hills.  I loved getting a scoop of the Shirley Temple every evening when I stayed at the Boardwalk.


----------



## mattpeto

Sucks about Ample Hills.  Disney will need to find an ample (er) replacement.  Coldstone Creamery and Marble Slab Creamery - can you hear me?


----------



## Lewisc

SMRT-1 said:


> Yes, but they got bought out, and until now, it had been up in the air as to whether the new owners would keep the Disney locations open.


I read, on the internet so it must be true, the Boardwalk location was Disney owned.
It wasn't a "friendly " sale. Bankruptcy sale.

Bob Iger helped the owners of Ample Hill develop their planning. Obtaining bank financing for their factory.


----------



## Princess Merida

Oh no!!!  No more Ooey Gooey Butter Cake!!!


----------



## osufeth24

Never had Ample Hills, but I was really looking forward to trying it when it opened at DS


----------



## Eeyore daily

mattpeto said:


> Sucks about Ample Hills.  Disney will need to find an ample (er) replacement.  Coldstone Creamery and Marble Slab Creamery - can you hear me?


It would be awesome if they got Ben and Jerry’s but that’s just me


----------



## New Mouse

JacknSally said:


> https://allears.net/2020/07/21/epco...ge-regarding-the-stationary-face-mask-policy/
> View attachment 512321



This kind of messaging is a waste of time i
And manpower unless they are over staffer to the point of needing to find things to do.

People are either going to choose to wear a mask or not at this point.   If they choose not, give them one warning then remove them.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Now launching my official campaign to BRING BACK SEASHORE SWEETS.

I don’t really want a chain ice cream sign on the Boardwalk again.


----------



## yulilin3

New Mouse said:


> unless they are over staffer to the point of needing to find things to do.


this is it exactly. If it reaches at least one person it will be worth it


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> This kind of messaging is a waste of time i
> And manpower unless they are over staffer to the point of needing to find things to do.
> 
> People are either going to choose to wear a mask or not at this point.   If they choose not, give them one warning then remove them.



I think this reminder is good in the festival situation, where there may be some more unintentional violations. Not like people sneaking them off in rides or who were purposely walking with food/drink for a mask break. The rule about eating/drinking wasn’t clear in the beginning and we all could predict issues with grazing and walking at the festival.

I think it’s a good reminder for people in that environment where someone may be finishing something but wanting to move on to the next booth without thinking.

I am definitely all for tossing the people who are intentionally violating the rules, but I think the extra reminders around the festival are good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> This kind of messaging is a waste of time i
> And manpower unless they are over staffer to the point of needing to find things to do.
> 
> People are either going to choose to wear a mask or not at this point.   If they choose not, give them one warning then remove them.



I see it the other way - I think it is a really good reminder to people that you are being watched and a reminder of what the specifics of what the requirement is - and is a nonconfrontational was for this to be addressed.

Won't stop everyone of course - and for some maybe they just stop while this CM is around and then go back to non-compliance - but I think it will help


----------



## wvaspartan

mattpeto said:


> Sucks about Ample Hills.  Disney will need to find an ample (er) replacement.  Coldstone Creamery and Marble Slab Creamery - can you hear me?



It wont be Cold Stone if it was a new brand...they have a shop in City Walk.


----------



## yulilin3

managed to get a DHS park reservation for today. Yesterday I had an MK, used it, last night on a whim I decided to see if I could get another reservation and it let me and DHS was available so jumped on that. I'll be streaming from the park later for a walk around. Probably around 11am if anyone is interested in a look of crowds


----------



## RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl

Eeyore daily said:


> It would be awesome if they got Ben and Jerry’s but that’s just me


Yes!! Perfect! Ben and Jerry's on the boardwalk would be amazing


----------



## Marionnette

I would love to see a Rita’s Water Ice instead of an ice cream shop.


----------



## wvaspartan

RapunzelIsMyHomeGirl said:


> Yes!! Perfect! Ben and Jerry's on the boardwalk would be amazing



Isn't there a Ben and Jerry's inside Universal Studios Theme Park itself? If there is I have a hard time believing there isnt something in their lease at Universal not allowing them on property at Disney but who knows....I mean there is a Starbucks in Universal and at Disney as well.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I'd rather it just be something original Disney, not a chain or brand.  I can get Ben and Jerry's at the grocery store if I want it.


----------



## jkh36619

My vote would be a frozen custard shop


----------



## Kadorto

At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.  

They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.


----------



## NoTime42

Kadorto said:


> At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.
> 
> They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.


After the infamous Food Blog picture of 7DMT from the cast preview, Disney probably added the excessive social distance markers for safety when a ride closed (maintenance or storms) so guests don’t bunch up outside a ride before it reopens.


----------



## AmberMV

NoTime42 said:


> After the infamous Food Blog picture of 7DMT from the cast preview, Disney probably added the excessive social distance markers for safety when a ride closed (maintenance or storms) so guests don’t bunch up outside a ride before it reopens.


Yeah, quite possible.  Tim Tracker went to MK a couple days ago and showed the line for Jungle Cruise stretched all the way out to almost Carpets of Aladdin, because of the social distancing markers.


----------



## osufeth24

Kadorto said:


> At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.
> 
> They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.



Don't think it means they're in it for the long hall, it's just something they HAVE to do to open and stay open.  The second social distancing measures are allowed to be relaxed (whenver that will be), they'll drop all that


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Kadorto said:


> At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.
> 
> They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.


based on small park I work at the distancing markers are required to go out way past where I thought they would but it is what is required


----------



## Disney Bobby

Kadorto said:


> At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.
> 
> They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.



Just asking for your opinion.  Would you still have gone if you know what you know now?


----------



## Farro

Regarding Ample Hills...I don't think they need another ice cream shop. You've got the one in France (delicious), Beaches and Cream and one in Swan/Dolphin.

I would vote for something that's still a cold treat, but maybe Paletas or Italian Ice! You can make many varieties of those and it's something different for people to try.
And it lends itself to a boardwalk feel.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> Jose has left the building.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285731056604327938


Off to Betty Ford.


----------



## Kadorto

Disney Bobby said:


> Just asking for your opinion.  Would you still have gone if you know what you know now?


Probably not..   we have leftover non 
expiring tickets from 2008, if it wasn’t for those we wouldn’t have gone at all.  Plus it’s the last chance for us to take a Disney vacation as a family for quite awhile.   My boys head off in different directions next month.    I definitely wouldn’t come here with small children, with the masks and lack of character interaction, no fireworks, parades, etc..  The parks definitely don’t feel like they have that Disney Vibe


----------



## Kadorto

Betty Rohrer said:


> based on small park I work at the distancing markers are required to go out way past where I thought they would but it is what is required


 In Pandora the ones for the flight ride stretch all the way into Africa .., maybe required but definitely feels like overkill.. or they’re expecting much larger crowds this fall


----------



## osufeth24

Kadorto said:


> In Pandora the ones for the flight ride stretch all the way into Africa .., maybe required but definitely feels like overkill.. or they’re expecting much larger crowds this fall



I think it's also just in case.

They got caught with their pants down in regards to 7DMT.  The next day they extended the queue.  They know any time their most popular rides could get long, so better safe than sorry.  

I'm guessing MMRR wasn't originally  as long as it was either, but they saw how long it was getting, and had to make shift some extended.  You can tell because at certain places it's just pieces of tape rather than an actual marker.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Kadorto said:


> Probably not..   we have leftover non
> expiring tickets from 2008, if it wasn’t for those we wouldn’t have gone at all.  Plus it’s the last chance for us to take a Disney vacation as a family for quite awhile.   My boys head off in different directions next month.    I definitely wouldn’t come here with small children, with the masks and lack of character interaction, no fireworks, parades, etc..  The parks definitely don’t feel like they have that Disney Vibe



I understand.  Sometimes you have to get those moments when you can because time waits for no one, even if the situation is less than ideal.  Have fun and be safe.


----------



## jpeterson

Kadorto said:


> In Pandora the ones for the flight ride stretch all the way into Africa .., maybe required but definitely feels like overkill.. or they’re expecting much larger crowds this fall


To be fair, the non-socially distanced line often used to stretch to the bridge to Africa.  Not hard to imagine it getting there again with 6 feet buffers between parties.


----------



## pepperandchips

I can’t see Disney bringing in a true chain franchise like Cold Stone, Marble Slab, or Ben and Jerry’s, Universal agreements aside. I’m hoping maybe we get Salt and Straw at WDW as it is massively popular on the west coast. Or a Disney-developed option - Amorette’s has done really well. Maybe an upscale ice cream shop in the same vein.


----------



## LSUmiss

Kadorto said:


> Probably not..   we have leftover non
> expiring tickets from 2008, if it wasn’t for those we wouldn’t have gone at all.  Plus it’s the last chance for us to take a Disney vacation as a family for quite awhile.   My boys head off in different directions next month.    I definitely wouldn’t come here with small children, with the masks and lack of character interaction, no fireworks, parades, etc..  The parks definitely don’t feel like they have that Disney Vibe


I think that varies & depends on age. We just came back & had a 2 yr old with us & it was the best trip we ever had. He could walk around on his own without being trampled by someone rushing to get to an ADR or FP, we saw just enough characters for him, & everything was walk-on. It was a wonderful experience for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

new Florida Resident Disney Flex ticket option ... so guess they are looking for more non-passholders to come

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...W9hFgGkuiqW8sfX_VUsQmC9oxwtjS0tjF_ZZuu2O86Ras


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> new Florida Resident Disney Flex ticket option ... so guess they are looking for more non-passholders to come
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...W9hFgGkuiqW8sfX_VUsQmC9oxwtjS0tjF_ZZuu2O86Ras


We did the 4 day FL resident tickets last year.  It's an easy $200 for Disney and they don't have to commit to "unlimited" AP visits-much more manageable for them.  I'm not sure I see Disney offering new APs anytime soon, it seems they are trying to offer any ticket -other- than new APs, and I think that will continue until (or if) park availability for APs eases.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> new Florida Resident Disney Flex ticket option ... so guess they are looking for more non-passholders to come
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...W9hFgGkuiqW8sfX_VUsQmC9oxwtjS0tjF_ZZuu2O86Ras



I don't understand why they can't extend the 4 day Discovey Ticket anymore.  It's set to expire 9/30, and I have a buddy who bought it back in Feb that was going to use the 4 days in April, now may only be able to use 2 of them in Sept.


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> I don't understand why they can't extend the 4 day Discovey Ticket anymore.  It's set to expire 9/30, and I have a buddy who bought it back in Feb that was going to use the 4 days in April, now may only be able to use 2 of them in Sept.


He should be able to book all 4 days if he didn't use them, or he can return it if he can't use it


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> We did the 4 day FL resident tickets last year.  It's an easy $200 for Disney and they don't have to commit to "unlimited" AP visits-much more manageable for them.  I'm not sure I see Disney offering new APs anytime soon, it seems they are trying to offer any ticket -other- than new APs, and I think that will continue until (or if) park availability for APs eases.



Plus they can grab the parking fees they wouldn't get with an AP.


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> He should be able to book all 4 days if he didn't use them, or he can return it if he can't use it



The booking part isn't the problem, it's just he can only come down for 2 days in Sept


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Plus they can grab the parking fees they wouldn't get with an AP.


Absolutely. We paid $100 in parking fees for those 4 days, making that ticket almost the same price as our FL Weekday AP-which is why we did the AP this year lol


----------



## yulilin3

I have decided to jump in the MMRR queue,  cm are calling it a 1 hour and 15 min early from now,  we'll see


----------



## mattpeto

pepperandchips said:


> I can’t see Disney bringing in a true chain franchise like Cold Stone, Marble Slab, or Ben and Jerry’s, Universal agreements aside. I’m hoping maybe we get Salt and Straw at WDW as it is massively popular on the west coast. Or a Disney-developed option - Amorette’s has done really well. Maybe an upscale ice cream shop in the same vein.



Salt and Straw sounds interesting.  Ben & Jerry's is actually my last choice personally, but as long as we have Disney specialty flavors (Oooey Gooey!) at the replacement shop, it will be a win.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Kadorto said:


> In Pandora the ones for the flight ride stretch all the way into Africa .., maybe required but definitely feels like overkill.. or they’re expecting much larger crowds this fall


they probably have to do for a "normal day". I will use the stand I work at. so far we have not had anyone have to wait outside but because we often had a line length of stand inside so we have to have markers the whole length outside. I know that doesnt sound like AK but for this small park it seems out of place and long and as I say we havent had to have anyone wait outside yet because of numbers. we are about the only place to eat inside


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> new Florida Resident Disney Flex ticket option ... so guess they are looking for more non-passholders to come
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...W9hFgGkuiqW8sfX_VUsQmC9oxwtjS0tjF_ZZuu2O86Ras


Nothing will ever beat the 2011 Discover Disney tickets: 4 days for $99 (total, not per day lol). The slogan was, “4 days, 4 parks, only $99.”

Also worth noting that this is the first time we’ve seen a FL Resident offer on a two-day ticket in well over a decade.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Absolutely. We paid $100 in parking fees for those 4 days, making that ticket almost the same price as our FL Weekday AP-which is why we did the AP this year lol



Yep...the cost delta (excluding discounts/promotions) made the Weekday Select an easy choice.  I tend to think these tickets are targeted for non-local, but still Florida residents that will stay onsite for a few days or staycation.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

At HS now camped out in front of a lovely fan waiting for 10AM. Hopefully we get to go on ROTR today. I've managed to avoid all spoilers of the actual attraction so I'm super excited. My practice runs of getting a boarding group have been successful... so fingers crossed for the real thing!!

Skyliner at Pop today went pretty well but the line got really long really fast. We were in line at 8:34AM and were almost at the end of the social distancing markers. By 8:45AM the line looked like it extended beyond the splash pad. At 9:01AM people were allowed to begin boarding and we were getting off at HS at 9:21AM. Temp check and bag check were a breeze!


----------



## Princess Merida

Really hoping for general public ticket discounts to come out.  Have a trip in October at Universal and would love to be able to do 2 Disney days, but may only be able to do 1 and stay in budget at regular ticket prices. I need to move to Florida.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Nothing will ever beat the 2011 Discover Disney tickets: 4 days for $99 (total, not per day lol). The slogan was, “4 days, 4 parks, only $99.”
> 
> Also worth noting that this is the first time we’ve seen a FL Resident offer on a two-day ticket in well over a decade.



that is pretty great - though given general price increases from then to now, $195 for 4 days isn't bad at all though


----------



## JaxDad

osufeth24 said:


> I don't understand why they can't extend the 4 day Discovey Ticket anymore.  It's set to expire 9/30, and I have a buddy who bought it back in Feb that was going to use the 4 days in April, now may only be able to use 2 of them in Sept.


I wondered the same thing on another thread. My son had a four day Discover Disney ticket and had used one day before COVID. I ended up requesting a refund when the new deadline was announced. We knew we would not be ready to use the other days before 30 Sep.


----------



## AmberMV

Princess Merida said:


> Really hoping for general public ticket discounts to come out.  Have a trip in October at Universal and would love to be able to do 2 Disney days, but may only be able to do 1 and stay in budget at regular ticket prices. I need to move to Florida.


I think there's a pretty good chance that discounted general tickets are next up now that the FL resident tickets just were released.


----------



## mattpeto

Ample Hills closing thread if you keep wanting to discuss: https://www.disboards.com/threads/ample-hills-creamery-will-not-open-at-disney-springs-or-disney’s-boardwalk.3808163/


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> I don't understand why they can't extend the 4 day Discovey Ticket anymore.  It's set to expire 9/30, and I have a buddy who bought it back in Feb that was going to use the 4 days in April, now may only be able to use 2 of them in Sept.


He may try calling Ticketing. They may be able to “upgrade” his ticket to the 4 Day Flex Ticket offer (I’m pretty sure they were the same price, so he wouldn’t pay any more). Since Disney tickets never lose their value, they can be upgraded to a different ticket, even if it costs the same (you just can’t downgrade or go down in price). This is assuming he has not used any days on the ticket yet. Not saying it’s guaranteed but it’s worth a shot.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> Nothing will ever beat the 2011 Discover Disney tickets: 4 days for $99 (total, not per day lol). The slogan was, “4 days, 4 parks, only $99.”
> 
> Also worth noting that this is the first time we’ve seen a FL Resident offer on a two-day ticket in well over a decade.


Were the $99 4-day tickets in 2011 for FL resident or everyone?


----------



## coolbrook

osufeth24 said:


> I think it's also just in case.
> 
> They got caught with their pants down in regards to 7DMT.  The next day they extended the queue.  They know any time their most popular rides could get long, so better safe than sorry.
> 
> I'm guessing MMRR wasn't originally  as long as it was either, but they saw how long it was getting, and had to make shift some extended.  You can tell because at certain places it's just pieces of tape rather than an actual marker.


We arrived at HS the first day the were open to the public about 9:50 and walked toward MMRR.  When we arrived pretty far out front a cast member with a MMRR sign told us the line was full and suggested other rides we could go to.  When we came back later in the afternoon to ride the line started with no tape and a CM telling us where to line up them proceeded to masking tape before we got to the actual printed line stickers.  Hopefully they added on to that extended line with better markings/ropes after that day.


----------



## yulilin3

Woo hoo


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Were the $99 4-day tickets in 2011 for FL resident or everyone?


Florida Residents only. I believe a one-day ticket at that point cost $82 for the general public.


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> Woo hoo


Awesome! What method did you use? Relaunch app or just stay on main page and hit “join”? Park WiFi or cell data?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

BOARDING GROUP 4!!!!!!

10:06AM and just got called. Finishing up TSMM then heading over!


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> Awesome! What method did you use? Relaunch app or just stay on main page and hit “join”? Park WiFi or cell data?


I close everything and open the app 2 minutes before and don't touch anything.  Im in the mmrr queue they just called our group


----------



## Helvetica

My favorite fountain at Animal Kingdom is turned off. It makes sense because kids liked to touch the water.



The show times for the new bird show, Feathered Friends in Flight



I don’t remember this area being open before...


----------



## andyman8

Princess Merida said:


> Really hoping for general public ticket discounts to come out.  Have a trip in October at Universal and would love to be able to do 2 Disney days, but may only be able to do 1 and stay in budget at regular ticket prices. I need to move to Florida.





AmberMV said:


> I think there's a pretty good chance that discounted general tickets are next up now that the FL resident tickets just were released.


I don’t know. While I definitely think general public offers are coming at some point, it’s also worth noting that this is the first late summer in a very, very long time when Disney hasn’t had general public room discount out there. They had the Sun & Fun, which ran through the end of next month, but (unlike the FL and AP rates), they did not re-open that when they resumed 2020 reservations and they haven’t given any indication that they will make a discount available for general public arrivals after August. I think they’re going to have to, but they may be waiting to see how things shake out. They likely are wary of attracting too many out of staters at the moment.


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> He may try calling Ticketing. They may be able to “upgrade” his ticket to the 4 Day Flex Ticket offer (I’m pretty sure they were the same price, so he wouldn’t pay any more). Since Disney tickets never lose their value, they can be upgraded to a different ticket, even if it costs the same (you just can’t downgrade or go down in price). This is assuming he has not used any days on the ticket yet. Not saying it’s guaranteed but it’s worth a shot.



I'll tell him.  His was a park hopper too, so if anything he should get some sort of refund


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> I'll tell him.  His was a park hopper too, so if anything he should get some sort of refund


He absolutely should! I was able to call Ticketing and get refunds on the PH portions of two Discover Disney tickets.


----------



## jpeterson

Helvetica said:


> My favorite fountain at Animal Kingdom is turned off. It makes sense because kids liked to touch the water.
> 
> View attachment 512393
> 
> The show times for the new bird show, Feathered Friends in Flight
> 
> View attachment 512392
> 
> I don’t remember this area being open before...
> 
> View attachment 512391


Is that behind Tamu Tamu?  If so it's definitely been open, but very few people ever went back there.


----------



## yulilin3

Loading mmrr right now


----------



## anthony2k7

Eeyore daily said:


> It would be awesome if they got Ben and Jerry’s but that’s just me


DLP has Ben and Jerrys in a few locations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Woo hoo



The Force is strong with this one


----------



## Dawnrmduval

yulilin3 said:


> Woo hoo



So what is your secret to getting a BG?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I close everything and open the app 2 minutes before and don't touch anything.  Im in the mmrr queue they just called our group



psh, talk to me when you get BG1


----------



## yulilin3

Dawnrmduval said:


> So what is your secret to getting a BG?


Ive explained it above.  I close everything,  open the app about 2 minutes before time,  don't touch anything and hit join when my phone time changes.  I go on data not wifi.  I have metro pcs


----------



## osufeth24

Dawnrmduval said:


> So what is your secret to getting a BG?


----------



## Krandor

Rumors are today is going to be an announcement on the Wine & Dine rundisney event.  With marine corp marathonn canceelling yesterday I think the writing is on the wall.  

I hate covid.


----------



## Dawnrmduval

yulilin3 said:


> Ive explained it above.  I close everything,  open the app about 2 minutes before time,  don't touch anything and hit join when my phone time changes.  I go on data not wifi.  I have metro pcs


Cool....I have Verizon and will be there in 2 weeks. I hope I get lucky.


----------



## yulilin3

Mmrr went down right after i rode,  they were giving recovery fp for people ready to load


----------



## jdorman

Hello. Staying at Contemporary next week. Does anyone know what time buses begin running in the mornings to HS? Thanks. Our daughters insist on getting there as early as possible before the park opens at 10.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Dawnrmduval said:


> Cool....I have Verizon and will be there in 2 weeks. I hope I get lucky.


I have Verizon and I got BG 4 sitting at Woody's Lunchbox on data. Had one phone open to the exact time, the other on the page on MDE. Refreshed about half a second in advance and by the time it loaded button was there. Joined a BG right away!


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> I don’t know. While I definitely think general public offers are coming at some point, it’s also worth noting that this is the first late summer in a very, very long time when Disney hasn’t had general public room discount out there. They had the Sun & Fun, which ran through the end of next month, but (unlike the FL and AP rates), they did not re-open that when they resumed 2020 reservations and they haven’t given any indication that they will make a discount available for general public arrivals after August. I think they’re going to have to, but they may be waiting to see how things shake out. They likely are wary of attracting too many out of staters at the moment.


They also seemingly quietly removed military resort discounts which were still listed a few weeks ago. I didn't make the connection when I tried to book a night a couple of weeks ago (but thought it was odd they said no rooms were left) but then noticed the following week it was also removed from the Disney website. I know they've been limiting inventory for military rate rooms, but it was removed around the time they added the 40% passholder discount and FL resident discounts.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Leigh L said:


> They also seemingly quietly removed military resort discounts which were still listed a few weeks ago. I didn't make the connection when I tried to book a night a couple of weeks ago (but thought it was odd they said no rooms were left) but then noticed the following week it was also removed from the Disney website. I know they've been limiting inventory for military rate rooms, but it was removed around the time they added the 40% passholder discount and FL resident discounts.


Are military members outside of FL even allowed to come here? I know my dad isn’t and he’s stationed in Arkansas. They removed the two hour recall and then immediately said you can’t travel to Florida since we’re a hotspot state.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> new Florida Resident Disney Flex ticket option ... so guess they are looking for more non-passholders to come
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...W9hFgGkuiqW8sfX_VUsQmC9oxwtjS0tjF_ZZuu2O86Ras



Also, it says to use on non-consecutive days?  Confused by that

So they can't go for example, on a Friday and Saturday?  That seems stupid


----------



## Leigh L

Eeyore daily said:


> Are military members outside of FL even allowed to come here? I know my dad isn’t and he’s stationed in Arkansas. They removed the two hour recall and then immediately said you can’t travel to Florida since we’re a hotspot state.


That's a good point, Disney may have removed it for that reason. Although retirees and reservists would still be able to come - my DH falls into the latter category.
Our plan is to quarantine when we get home (if we still go) and try to get DH tested upon return. He's 90% working remotely for the unforeseeable future and I work from home. DD's school is remote, so no problems with quarantining.


----------



## yulilin3

A pic with TJ, my life is complete


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Also, it says to use on non-consecutive days?  Confused by that
> 
> So they can't go for example, on a Friday and Saturday?  That seems stupid



I think it just means they don' thave to be consecutive days - so you have that entire period that the promotion covers to use up those 4 days (not that they can't be consecutive days, they just don't have to be)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Rise is already down and has been for a bit. They "don't know the extent of the interruption". We are camping out in line unless they make everyone leave at some point. I've avoided spoilers so I honestly have no idea how far along in the queue I am. I've been walking inside for a good while before this so I figure I'm pretty deep into it.

Slinky was also down early this AM, and it appears MMRR went down for a bit as well. Not a good day for ride operations 

***we're moving again at 11:28 and the answer was literally around the corner (15 feet??) from what seems like it is going to be an important part  Now I'm waiting again here, but the delay announcements stopped. I've never fully avoided all spoilers before so this is a very clueless experience for me. I'll report back with what time we actually finish the attraction.

*** 11:37 the lady in here is saying it will be a few more minutes but there is excellent AC so I am a happy camper. 12:01 update I am FREEZING  12:09 WE ARE GOIN IN   to what idk but somewhere

The whole thing took a little under 2 hours including the downtime and was SO WORTH IT!!


----------



## kariyava

I would be interested to know if anyone has had success in getting a refund on the Florida Discovery tickets or are able to use the cost to buy new tickets.  I know two people who have them who can't use them by September (they are older and don't feel safe going to the parks given the current pandemic situation) and they called and were told that this was a special use it or lose it ticket so they are SOL.


----------



## Helvetica

Pontoon Boat



I really enjoyed the new bird show. I hope it stays.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> Plus they can grab the parking fees they wouldn't get with an AP.


I think this actually plays a big role in this.  Chapek is all about maximizing what guest spend per day.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> I think there's a pretty good chance that discounted general tickets are next up now that the FL resident tickets just were released.


I don’t know.  I could see them doing a resort and ticket discount, but I don’t see them offering discounted tickets to the non resident general public.  They don’t want to drive business to off site resorts, they need to get as many of the limited capacity guests as they can spending all their money at WDW.


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> Also, it says to use on non-consecutive days?  Confused by that
> 
> So they can't go for example, on a Friday and Saturday?  That seems stupid


When we did it last year it was that it didn't _*have*_ to be used on consecutive days  We did a Sat-Sun in April and a Sat-Sun in June when we used those last year.


----------



## AmberMV

kariyava said:


> I would be interested to know if anyone has had success in getting a refund on the Florida Discovery tickets or are able to use the cost to buy new tickets.  I know two people who have them who can't use them by September (they are older and don't feel safe going to the parks given the current pandemic situation) and they called and were told that this was a special use it or lose it ticket so they are SOL.


Have them call again, perhaps the CM they got first wasn't correct?


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...y-extends-cancellations-through-september-30/


----------



## koszmok

Is there any rumour or secret info from TA when can we book next year October?


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know.  I could see them doing a resort and ticket discount, but I don’t see them offering discounted tickets to the non resident general public.  They don’t want to drive business to off site resorts, they need to get as many of the limited capacity guests as they can spending all their money at WDW.


I'm hoping to visit next year but we aren't paying rack rate, especially if there are still a lot of restrictions/closures in place.


----------



## rteetz

koszmok said:


> Is there any rumour or secret info from TA when can we book next year October?


Nope


----------



## Dulcee

Decent numbers coming out of FL today. % positive in new cases hit the 10% range for the first time in more than 2 weeks and ED visits for covid like symptoms continue to trend down. Seems more optimistic that FL has gotten a grasp on things again.


----------



## Helvetica

The cars to Primeval Whirl have been removed


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Have them call again, perhaps the CM they got first wasn't correct?



*The first rule of calling Disney  *


----------



## JacknSally

Helvetica said:


> The cars to Primeval Whirl have been removed
> 
> View attachment 512423View attachment 512424



*I'm gonna need you to hide this behind a spoiler tag, thanks. It's too upsetting to just stumble upon haphazardly.  (jk)

Seriously, though, this is the creepiest this ride has ever looked. The ominous clouds don't help.  *


----------



## anthony2k7

Helvetica said:


> The cars to Primeval Whirl have been removed
> 
> View attachment 512423View attachment 512424


I wonder if they have sold it to another park?


----------



## AmberMV

Dulcee said:


> Decent numbers coming out of FL today. % positive in new cases hit the 10% range for the first time in more than 2 weeks and ED visits for covid like symptoms continue to trend down. Seems more optimistic that FL has gotten a grasp on things again.


As a Floridian I want us to get a handle on it as much as anyone, but to be clear, it's 10.55% positivity ONLY for 1st-time-positive cases.  It does not include anyone who previously tested positive and has tested positive again.


----------



## Farro

Helvetica said:


> The cars to Primeval Whirl have been removed
> 
> View attachment 512423View attachment 512424



I feel like I just got gut-punched!

Farewell Primeval Whirl. You were loved by a few (me) and misunderstood by the rest.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> I feel like I just got gut-punched!
> 
> Farewell Primeval Whirl. You were loved by a few (me) and misunderstood by the rest.


It hurts but at least Goofy's Sky School in California Adventure is similar to it so there's a great excuse to go to Disneyland  

*Although I'm still mad it's not Mulholland Madness anymore


----------



## Dulcee

Sorry! Should have clarified.

I tend to only follow new cases (when states report them separately). Its a better indicator of overall reproduction rate. Multiple testing of known positives can skew that number a fair amount (as can antigen testing which should really be its own category but I digress). And one would _hope _anyone who has tested positive is taking proper precautions and no longer represents a significant threat to the rest of the public.


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> As a Floridian I want us to get a handle on it as much as anyone, but to be clear, it's 10.55% positivity ONLY for 1st-time-positive cases.  It does not include anyone who previously tested positive and has tested positive again.
> View attachment 512426


which is what it should be.  There shouldn't be double counting


----------



## JacknSally

*This Crescent Lake rescue mission cracked me up  



		http://instagr.am/p/CC6WLUbAQdQ/
*


----------



## Carol Jackson

Yikes! Glad I’m not at Epcot today. Hearing the whole Land Pavilion got evacuated.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 512433View attachment 512433
> Yikes! Glad I’m not at Epcot today. Hearing the whole Land Pavilion got evacuated.


EVACUATED??????


----------



## midnight star

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 512433View attachment 512433
> Yikes! Glad I’m not at Epcot today. Hearing the whole Land Pavilion got evacuated.


Yikes. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## anthony2k7

Carol Jackson said:


> View attachment 512433View attachment 512433
> Yikes! Glad I’m not at Epcot today. Hearing the whole Land Pavilion got evacuated.


Construction related maybe? Power cut or something?


----------



## SMRT-1

JacknSally said:


> *This Crescent Lake rescue mission cracked me up
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/CC6WLUbAQdQ/
> *


I wonder what @WebmasterPete would have to say about this?


----------



## AmberMV

Land rides back up on the wait list again. 10 min Soarin. TT still down


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> Land rides back up on the wait list again. 10 min Soarin. TT still down



Storms in area, TT won't be up or a while


----------



## Krandor

Well, rundisney wine and dine half marathon weekend another victim of covid-19.  

https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> Storms in area, TT won't be up or a while



but how does that impact Soarin or Living with the Land? 
I mean that seriously - does it impact those rides?


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> but how does that impact Soarin or Living with the Land?
> I mean that seriously - does it impact those rides?



It doesn't.  I was just referring to the post that said Land is up and TT still down, was just giving the reason why TT is most likely down


----------



## AmberMV

Meanwhile, someone reported here earlier than Disney removed Military tickets from availability, and SeaWorld is giving active Military free entry for them PLUS up to 3 guests


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Project tomorrow interactive elements are turned off

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...orrow-interactive-elements-shut-off-at-epcot/


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Project tomorrow interactive elements are turned off
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...orrow-interactive-elements-shut-off-at-epcot/


*
EPCOT's having a rough Wednesday*


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Krandor said:


> Well, rundisney wine and dine half marathon weekend another victim of covid-19.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/advisory/


Unfortunate but not surprising.  We are hoping to participate in the Wine and Dine next fall.


----------



## brockash

Eeyore daily said:


> Are military members outside of FL even allowed to come here? I know my dad isn’t and he’s stationed in Arkansas. They removed the two hour recall and then immediately said you can’t travel to Florida since we’re a hotspot state.


For the most part, the actual Military member would need to get special permission (most likely not granted right now,) unless they're stationed within 250 miles - they still need permission over 50 miles but it's more likely.  Having said that the dependents (spouses/kids) absolutely can and can/do use the military discounts.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Project tomorrow interactive elements are turned off
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...orrow-interactive-elements-shut-off-at-epcot/



I would expect that's the same at all the other exit areas like at mission space and nemo and figment as well.   Never figured they would be running right now. Too hard to keep them cleaned and sanitized.


----------



## dlavender

Helvetica said:


> Pontoon Boat
> 
> View attachment 512419
> 
> I really enjoyed the new bird show. I hope it stays.



I thought they were cancelling ROL, not improving it.


----------



## nkosiek

MrsBooch said:


> I know we are being encouraged to use mobile check in at the resorts, but I typically get our buttons (we always go during someone’s bday or our anniversary) when we check in at the desk.
> I’m not sure that I’ve seen it posted but are they still doing buttons at check in or no - to further encourage mobile?


I can confirm you can get a button. We were there on my birthday last week and my wife surprised me by having obtained one. She said they will still do it all and then wipe it down before handing it over. It's kinda like if you have MB issues (I have literally had them every check-in, where my MB doesn't work but the rest of my party's do). They will take it, work with it, and then wipe it down, handing it back to you while still in part of the wipe.


----------



## nkosiek

TheMaxRebo said:


> Project tomorrow interactive elements are turned off
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/spac...orrow-interactive-elements-shut-off-at-epcot/


They weren't on when we were there last Wednesday. I didn't think this was news.


----------



## Dulcee

...If you don't celebrate the small victories right now its going to be a loooooong 2020 and 2021 for you.


----------



## MrsBooch

nkosiek said:


> I can confirm you can get a button. We were there on my birthday last week and my wife surprised me by having obtained one. She said they will still do it all and then wipe it down before handing it over. It's kinda like if you have MB issues (I have literally had them every check-in, where my MB doesn't work but the rest of my party's do). They will take it, work with it, and then wipe it down, handing it back to you while still in part of the wipe.



awesome - thank you!!

if we make our November trip (cross fingers knock wood) it's going to be my bday, my son's bday and our wedding anniversary. We need our buttons


----------



## SMRT-1

Wiltony said:


> Okay I'm out of the loop on this one.  I've seen the Carpets of Aladdin mentioned more frequently over the past month than ever before.  What's the joke?


On one of the first days after reopening, when pretty much everything was a walk on, Carpets had a longer posted wait time than most of the other attractions - including Flight of Passage - so it's been a running joke in this thread since then that Carpets is the most popular attraction at WDW.


----------



## JacknSally

*A moment of silence for Jose, please. *

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286011914183749633*


----------



## Wiltony

SMRT-1 said:


> On one of the first days after reopening, when pretty much everything was a walk on, Carpets had a longer posted wait time than most of the other attractions - including Flight of Passage - so it's been a running joke in this thread since then that Carpets is the most popular attraction at WDW.



Ah, gotcha.  Thank you for clarifying!  I've never been on it (wife and I don't like spinny rides) but I do remember zapping my magic band there once to burn some extra fastpasses we had for some strangers about to get into standby.  It was fun...like I got to pretend to be a CM for a second and give someone some unexpected pixie dust.


----------



## Mit88

Wiltony said:


> Okay I'm out of the loop on this one.  I've seen the Carpets of Aladdin mentioned more frequently over the past month than ever before.  What's the joke?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 512455





My husband is going to think I’ve lost my damn mind when I giggle to myself next time (and every time after that) we walk through Adventureland.


----------



## Helvetica

Duck Boat


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> My husband is going to think I’ve lost my damn mind when I giggle to myself next time (and every time after that) we walk through Adventureland.



All of this will have effectively made that horrendous bottleneck in Adventureland, tolerable. Everyone on here will just think about the Carpets of Aladdinssance on the DisBoards while trying to sidestep the foot traffic


People that dont typically ride it will suddenly say to whoever theyre with...”Should we go on?”


----------



## tinkerhon

AmberMV said:


> Land rides back up on the wait list again. 10 min Soarin. TT still down



TT still down - now THAT is shocking ! Should probably start a Test Track is WORKING thread !


----------



## Wiltony

tinkerhon said:


> TT still down - now THAT is shocking ! Should probably start a Test Track is WORKING thread !


Man it took me a while to figure out that TT = Test Track and not TT = Tower of Terror (yeah I know it's usually ToT but still...)

I spent a good long while trying to figure out how the evac in the Land pavilion had anything to do with Tower of Terror!  (I know it doesn't much have to do with Test Track either, but at least they're in the same park.)


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

fire alarm?


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> fire alarm?


From what i hear this happens often


----------



## Helvetica

Club 33 looks done. I’m not sure if this is new, but it’s new to me.


----------



## rteetz

Helvetica said:


> Club 33 looks done. I’m not sure if this is new, but it’s new to me.
> 
> View attachment 512476View attachment 512477


Its been open for a while now


----------



## mamapenguin

Eeyore daily said:


> It hurts but at least Goofy's Sky School in California Adventure is similar to it so there's a great excuse to go to Disneyland
> 
> *Although I'm still mad it's not Mulholland Madness anymore


Yes this. They should have never changed it.


----------



## Makmak

osufeth24 said:


> Sounds like from their response, gaiters are still allowed though


We just “hopped” to a universal this morning and saw lots of gaiters. Also just an FYI that because of new safety measures Ollivanders is now a “private show” which means one person from your party is guaranteed to be “chosen by a wand”


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Makmak said:


> We just “hopped” to a universal this morning and saw lots of gaiters. Also just an FYI that because of new safety measures Ollivanders is now a “private show” which means one person from your party is guaranteed to be “chosen by a wand”


I just squealed out loud reading this. Best. News. Ever!


----------



## Makmak

New Mouse said:


> This kind of messaging is a waste of time i
> And manpower unless they are over staffer to the point of needing to find things to do.
> 
> People are either going to choose to wear a mask or not at this point.   If they choose not, give them one warning then remove them.


At universal today on ET they cut the music, then turned on all the lights, then announced to keep your mask on at all times over mouth and nose. When we got back disembark there were lots of uniformed ppl that are not usually there and they took two people to “a room”, but I’m not sure what happened after that.


----------



## only hope

Makmak said:


> At universal today on ET they cut the music, then turned on all the lights, then announced to keep your mask on at all times over mouth and nose. When we got back disembark there were lots of uniformed ppl that are not usually there and they took two people to “a room”, but I’m not sure what happened after that.



Both Uni and Disney need to figure a way out to catch and eject people (without refunds, and revoke remaining admission media) who repeatedly violate the mask mandate. Disney could tie it to MDE somehow. Two taps and you’re out.


----------



## anthony2k7

only hope said:


> Both Uni and Disney need to figure a way out to catch and eject people (without refunds, and revoke remaining admission media) who repeatedly violate the mask mandate. Disney could tie it to MDE somehow. Two taps and you’re out.


Well they claim they have a mechanism for lifetime bans for other incidents so perhaps mask abuse needs elevation to that level.


----------



## Dentam

Resort TV1 doing a 2hr challenge riding as many rides as they can in the last 2 hours MK is open.  On Magic Carpets as we speak!  Lol

ETA: Everything has been a walk on - nice!

ETA2: They did 12 rides in the last two hours!


----------



## RamblingMad

Makmak said:


> At universal today on ET they cut the music, then turned on all the lights, then announced to keep your mask on at all times over mouth and nose. When we got back disembark there were lots of uniformed ppl that are not usually there and they took two people to “a room”, but I’m not sure what happened after that.



The super secret mask police strikes again.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Interesting- MMRR was at 60min and my actual wait was 23. MFSR listed 10 actual walk on, listed 30 actual 11.

I'm also now the proud owner of a BB unit named Violet. Pandemic Disney is awesome, I'm loving how courteous guests are to eachother (for the most part). Mask compliance was also fantastic today everywhere I was. Not many Photopass out again but probably because of the rain.


----------



## Bjn10

I wonder if some of the wait times are inflated to try to discourage people from getting in line


----------



## fla4fun

nkosiek said:


> They weren't on when we were there last Wednesday. I didn't think this was news.


They weren’t on last Thursday, but I didn’t expect them to be.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Duck Boat
> 
> View attachment 512460



Life is like a tidal wave ... Here in AK
Banshees, boats, Safari trucks ... It's a duck day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Resort TV1 doing a 2hr challenge riding as many rides as they can in the last 2 hours MK is open.  On Magic Carpets as we speak!  Lol
> 
> ETA: Everything has been a walk on - nice!



Starting with the best?  Everything will be downhill for the rest of the evening!


----------



## Mfowler7828

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285680486136918017
> I laughed WAY too hard. He just gave up. Husband said Jose’s been visiting La Cava too much. *



was the two amigos today as they replaced Jose with flowers


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Read on social media that the temperature check tents were spotted outside Blizzard Beach. Wonder if it could signal an announcement for the park or Winter Summerland since the other mini golf is open.


----------



## Mal6586

WonderlandisReality said:


> Read on social media that the temperature check tents were spotted outside Blizzard Beach. Wonder if it could signal an announcement for the park or Winter Summerland since the other mini golf is open.


I noticed that when we were there last week, but I guess I assumed they were considering some kind of NBA access or something.


----------



## osufeth24

Makmak said:


> At universal today on ET they cut the music, then turned on all the lights, then announced to keep your mask on at all times over mouth and nose. When we got back disembark there were lots of uniformed ppl that are not usually there and they took two people to “a room”, but I’m not sure what happened after that.



I know what happened


----------



## gottalovepluto

only hope said:


> Both Uni and Disney need to figure a way out to catch and eject people (without refunds, and revoke remaining admission media) who repeatedly violate the mask mandate. Disney could tie it to MDE somehow. Two taps and you’re out.


If your rear is hauled off for a chat by security I have no doubt they log your ticket/AP.


----------



## casaya95

Back from my (amazing) trip! Some of the big takeaways I noticed is that crowds last week were much lighter at MK and much heavier at DHS compared to this week. DS was a nightmare in the evenings as many others have reported. Mask compliance seemed to be stronger during the beginning of the trip, but still pretty solid overall. Physical distancing was a complete nonissue. There were a few hiccups with mobile order (I guess because it's become the sole way to order), but the main thing that I loved is purchasing the refill mug and getting fresh cups each time. Although not the most environmentally friendly, I would love if moving forward you could purchase an "add-on" of unlimited resort refills; a notation could be put on each guest's MagicBand, and would be a lot more efficient than lugging around dirty mugs all the time (conceivably, the same could be done with the popcorn buckets). Also, had my first Disney drink at Petals; peasant party of one! 

Overall, I was very apprehensive coming into the trip, but things worked out spectacularly. Only 10 more months until I can go back! That's not too long, right?


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> No, Disney will never require proof of vaccination to visit.  Remember a large percentage of the population doesn't get vaccines anyway, I'm not sure we'll see much change when it does become available to the public* (which is still a waaaaays off)*



Not really


----------



## zapple

What are the hours of the food booths at Epcot? Do they open later/close earlier than the park?


----------



## osufeth24

zapple said:


> What are the hours of the food booths at Epcot? Do they open later/close earlier than the park?



as far as I know they open at 11 (with all of world showcase and the park), and close when the park closes.


----------



## imjustafatkid

Can anyone tell me if the monorail is running to Epcot from the Contemporary? Our plan was to eat breakfast at Contemporary on our Epcot day and then ride the monorail over, but I have not seen it running at Epcot on any of the YouTuber videos I've been watching.


----------



## RWinNOLA

imjustafatkid said:


> Can anyone tell me if the monorail is running to Epcot from the Contemporary? Our plan was to eat breakfast at Contemporary on our Epcot day and then ride the monorail over, but I have not seen it running at Epcot on any of the YouTuber videos I've been watching.


It is not.


----------



## pepperandchips

Farro said:


> Its just a question I was really thinking about. No pot stirring here.
> 
> We don't have to discuss.


It’s not YOU I was worried about But I did bust out my Disney popcorn bucket earlier to store some popcorn so I may have to revisit that snack.


----------



## AmberMV

RWinNOLA said:


> It is not.


Do we know why not?  I thought it was only not running before EPCOT opened


----------



## MrsBooch

Makmak said:


> At universal today on ET they cut the music, then turned on all the lights, then announced to keep your mask on at all times over mouth and nose. When we got back disembark there were lots of uniformed ppl that are not usually there and they took two people to “a room”, but I’m not sure what happened after that.



oooo this makes me (perhaps irrationally) happy.I love when people think they can break rules & then get caught. This is the only way we keep things open. 



Farro said:


> So having a discussion here about how vaccine will be distributed when available.
> 
> Seeing as we are not in a risk group, we would be probably closer to end of line to receive.
> 
> *Do you think Disney would ever go way of needing to be vaccinated before being able to visit?*
> 
> I say no for a myriad of reasons. I think they would just keep current restrictions in place until enough people vaccinated to slow spread.



On the Dis show this week Pete suggested that Disney Cruises and your ability to get in a boat would be predicated on proof of vaccination or some reason why you can’t get vaccinated. Interesting thought but no way do i think that will happen


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hopped over to Riviera for dinner, came back to Pop and immediately started playing with DVC pricing  (I mean, it isn't like this is the first time such a thing has happened but still...)

Man, I love drinking that sweet, sweet, Disney Kool-Aid sometimes.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Helvetica said:


> The cars to Primeval Whirl have been removed
> 
> View attachment 512423View attachment 512424


This is downright creepy looking, with the cracked pavement, the dark clouds, and not a soul in sight. I keep expecting to see the credits start rolling for a Stephen King movie.


----------



## JenBush

AmberMV said:


> Do we know why not?  I thought it was only not running before EPCOT opened


I don't think they gave a reason, they just haven't announced an opening date for the EPCOT monorail yet. Maybe its a staffing issue? I don't think they have called everyone back to work yet and maybe they are using all the people who have been called back for the MK monorails.


----------



## MrsBooch

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hopped over to Riviera for dinner, came back to Pop and immediately started playing with DVC pricing  (I mean, it isn't like this is the first time such a thing has happened but still...)
> 
> Man, I love drinking that sweet, sweet, Disney Kool-Aid sometimes.



yup. That’s how they get you. Our first couple trips we stayed at AoA or All Star Sports. For my kids bday trip we splurged - Stayed at the Polynesian. After that....we got a contract.


----------



## mcomber7

Has anyone ordered groceries from Amazon prime?  We’re staying at pop in a week and would like to order a few things!


----------



## Clockwork

mcomber7 said:


> Has anyone ordered groceries from Amazon prime?  We’re staying at pop in a week and would like to order a few things!


I’ve used amazon fresh and prime, go with fresh you can schedule the time within 2 hours and they can deliver it directly to you.


----------



## Geomom

AmberMV said:


> Do we know why not?  I thought it was only not running before EPCOT opened


I thought it was due to no park hopping, so no real reason to run the Epcot monorail.  I know the monorail resorts normally use it to get to Epcot, so maybe it's also partly a staffing issue, or needing more of the monorail cars for the MK route while social distance measures are in place.


----------



## gatechfan99

Well, back from our trip and just wanted to give a recap of some things if it'll help anyone out with planning.

Safety/security - in general very good. Mask compliance nearly 100% all the time. Crowds very low, easily able to socially distance. Even in long lines, did not ever feel crowded. Cleaning is top notch right now. When you get up from eating, they are there immediately to sanitize your table. The one hiccup as people have said is Disney Springs. Felt very crowded there last night. World of Disney was packed. Might think about avoiding this, especially at night.

Park experience - if you are a "ride" person, it's heaven for you. In 6 days (with a half day spent at SeaWorld), we rode every ride in all 4 parks except Nemo and Triceratop Spin, had time to do multiple rides of about 10-15 favorites, and still left the park each day about 3-4 hours before closing. Just tremendous.

Masks - got used to them with the heat. I felt like heat is bad no matter what, masks really didn't make it worse. It did start to irritate my ears toward the end of the trip so you might want to look at those ear savers. The mask relaxation zones are nice, but I'm not sure completely necessary. Tomorrowland Terrace is the only one we ever used. When we wanted a break, we got a snack and a drink and it was always easy to find an out of the way area under shade or cover and take our masks off and rejuvenate.

Dining - QS was not hard once you got used to the concept of putting your order in before you got to the restaurant. Never hard to find a seat. Table Service was probably the only negative part of the whole trip. Meals there always seemed a little off, I suspect with staffing issues and new servers not used to their restaurant. Things just ran slower, but still not a problem by any means.

Resorts - really felt empty. I know there was worry about them being full, but Grand Floridian Villas did not have that feel at all. Parking lot was the emptiest I had ever seen it. Pools not crowded at night at all.

Transportation - monorail was very empty every time we rode it. We drove everywhere but MK. Lots open around 45 minutes before park time and they let you into the park right then too.

Will note my tips for RotR as well. Got it both days at HS at 10 AM. Probably had the VQ joined within 5 seconds each day. Main delay is getting your party right. Figure out in advance how many of your Friends and Family are there with you that day. If it's over half, just Select All and then remove the ones that aren't. Have someone count down the seconds from an accurate watch/phone if you can before 10 on the dot. Start refreshing that page a couple of seconds before it starts. If you do all that, shouldn't be hard to ride. We got BG 13 and 17 the 2 days.

As a final note that's unrelated, I'll just throw out there that we met vlogger Michael Kay for the first time this trip. He really does seem like the nicest guy and just like he is on YouTube. He saw my kids waving to him while he was on the phone (with Dave!) and he immediately hung up and came over to talk to us. Asked all about us, where we were from, what parks we had gone to, what rides we liked, any dining plans. Talked to us as complete strangers for at least 5 minutes. Then, later in the day, we saw him from a distance on Main Street. He was doing some sort of filming on his own when a couple walked up to him (likely with no idea who he was), and asked if he would take a picture of them in with their camera in front of the castle. He quickly stopped his own filming and obliged. Like I said, just seems naturally nice.

So anyway, a good trip, as I said on a post during our time there, if you're on the fence about going in the next few weeks, I highly recommend doing it. I really think anyone would feel safer there than back home in "real life" unless you're truly just sheltering every day at home.


----------



## mcomber7

Clockwork said:


> I’ve used amazon fresh and prime, go with fresh you can schedule the time within 2 hours and they can deliver it directly to you.


Awesome!  Did you have them deliver it to the luggage area or your room?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Geomom said:


> I thought it was due to no park hopping, so no real reason to run the Epcot monorail.  I know the monorail resorts normally use it to get to Epcot, so maybe it's also partly a staffing issue, or needing more of the monorail cars for the MK route while social distance measures are in place.



From the monorail resorts, you have to go to the TTC and then transfer to Epcot. Since the only people who would be using the monorail to get to Epcot are the MK resort guests and it’s a 2 leg trip, it doesn’t really make sense for them to run it and especially not all day given the limited number of people it serves right now. No hopping plus limited resort guests as Poly and GF hotel sides are still closed.

I honestly don’t think it will be back until park hopping returns and you can bounce back and forth between MK and Epcot.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> yup. That’s how they get you. Our first couple trips we stayed at AoA or All Star Sports. For my kids bday trip we splurged - Stayed at the Polynesian. After that....we got a contract.



Im trying to wait for that sweet spot between it reaching the lowest price and when Disney starts buying back resale and I’m getting Grand Californian. I hate staying on the hotel side when I’m out there and that’s all that’s left at 7 months. I have SSR and never have a problem getting what I want (Poly, BC, Boulder Ridge) at 7 months. It’s only the elusive Grand Californian, and I want it lol


----------



## Clockwork

mcomber7 said:


> Awesome!  Did you have them deliver it to the luggage area or your room?


I met them at the luggage area, I didn’t want to carry water and gatorade without a cart. They aren’t allowed to meet you at the room only parking area or luggage area.


----------



## mcomber7

Clockwork said:


> I met them at the luggage area, I didn’t want to carry water and gatorade without a cart. They aren’t allowed to meet you at the room only parking area or luggage area.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

only hope said:


> Both Uni and Disney need to figure a way out to catch and eject people (without refunds, and revoke remaining admission media) who repeatedly violate the mask mandate. Disney could tie it to MDE somehow. Two taps and you’re out.


I agree with this completely.  I’ve been at Disney a little over a week and have started to see mask compliance slip the past couple of days.  Most concerning are a number of instances with mask non-compliance in front of a CM where no correction was given.  To be clear, over 90% of people are still compliant, but I am seeing that both continued diligence, CM training and some sort of “teeth” to the policy may end up being required.

Just my opinion.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

JenBush said:


> I don't think they gave a reason, they just haven't announced an opening date for the EPCOT monorail yet. Maybe its a staffing issue? I don't think they have called everyone back to work yet and maybe they are using all the people who have been called back for the MK monorails.


Monorail attendant at Poly last week said it wasn’t running to EPCOT to really enforce the concept of no park hopping.  Or perhaps it’s just not economical to run without park hopping.  Either way, appears to be due to lack of park hopping.


----------



## teach22180

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hopped over to Riviera for dinner, came back to Pop and immediately started playing with DVC pricing  (I mean, it isn't like this is the first time such a thing has happened but still...)
> 
> Man, I love drinking that sweet, sweet, Disney Kool-Aid sometimes.


Did you eat at TS or QS? I was thinking of eating here too, but I didn't know the QS name to check menus. Any recommendations?


----------



## nkosiek

teach22180 said:


> Did you eat at TS or QS? I was thinking of eating here too, but I didn't know the QS name to check menus. Any recommendations?


It's called Primo Piatto. Decent menu for a QS and the Riv's worth a decent stroll around, especially to see the two mosaics near the Skyliner.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

teach22180 said:


> Did you eat at TS or QS? I was thinking of eating here too, but I didn't know the QS name to check menus. Any recommendations?


Probably a bit off topic, but I’m here now and my husband enjoyed the spicy Italian sandwich with Romano herb fries.

Primo Piatto is doing what other QS are doing with only letting people in with a mobile order ready for pick up.  It has been a smooth operation thus far!  Bar Riva, on the other hand, has struggled.  They seem to only have one bartender and one waitress, which is not enough staffing.  Was sufficient in January, but not now.  After two 20+ minute waits for a drink, we just went out and bought our own booze and mixers, lol.


----------



## Sunnywho

MrsBooch said:


> On the Dis show this week Pete suggested that Disney Cruises and your ability to get in a boat would be predicated on proof of vaccination or some reason why you can’t get vaccinated. Interesting thought but no way do i think that will happen


They could have it be a requirement for the crew. I could see that making people feel safer.


----------



## glocon

Sunnywho said:


> They could have it be a requirement for the crew. I could see that making people feel safer.


But that wouldn’t help the crew feel safer if the guests didn’t get tested.


----------



## bffer

Makmak said:


> We just “hopped” to a universal this morning and saw lots of gaiters. Also just an FYI that because of new safety measures Ollivanders is now a “private show” which means one person from your party is guaranteed to be “chosen by a wand”


When we went to UO last year, we went to Ollivander's during early admission, and were the only ones there. It was my daughter's 11th birthday, and they treated her extra special because that is a special birthday in a witch's life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bffer said:


> When we went to UO last year, we went to Ollivander's during early admission, and were the only ones there. It was my daughter's 11th birthday, and they treated her extra special because that is a special birthday in a witch's life.



my oldest is 11 now and just yesterday she was lamenting that this would be the summer she would get her letter to Hogwarts

[not sure where she gets the thoughts we have Hogwarts money  ]


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Im trying to wait for that sweet spot between it reaching the lowest price and when Disney starts buying back resale and I’m getting Grand Californian. I hate staying on the hotel side when I’m out there and that’s all that’s left at 7 months. I have SSR and never have a problem getting what I want (Poly, BC, Boulder Ridge) at 7 months. It’s only the elusive Grand Californian, and I want it lol


It might be cheaper to wait until the Disneyland Tower goes on sale than buying VGC on resale.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MrsBooch said:


> yup. That’s how they get you. Our first couple trips we stayed at AoA or All Star Sports. For my kids bday trip we splurged - Stayed at the Polynesian. After that....we got a contract.


Oh, I've already been ruined  I'm booked at the Poly next month and have a week at the CR for the 50th on the books. Hoping for GF next April for my birthday as well. On top of all that my husband's favorite resort is the contemporary, specifically in the tower club . I think I work specifically to support my mouse habit. 



teach22180 said:


> Did you eat at TS or QS? I was thinking of eating here too, but I didn't know the QS name to check menus. Any recommendations?


QS. Primo Piatto. I'm here with my Mom and she was not up for me dragging her to Disney Springs for dinner for a third time last night, but I wasn't feeling the Pop food court. Skyliner to Riviera was the perfect solution!

It was great, by the way! Also the courtyard there at Riviera just smelled really good. I feel like that is worth noting. Such a pleasant experience! It is a beautiful resort.

-------

Today we are heading to EPCOT. I'm interested to see how posted wait times stack up to actuals (everything I went on at HS was decently inflated on the app/sign from actual wait), how distancing goes with all the construction (it has been pretty good everywhere else!), and how the food booths are doing. I'll report back later!


----------



## Mfowler7828

Maintained turnover issue at animal kingdom.  Every ride has delayed opening


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mfowler7828 said:


> Maintained turnover issue at animal kingdom.  Every ride has delayed opening



on the plus side, custodial staff cheering guests as they enter the park ... not not get to ride anything aparently


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh, I've already been ruined  I'm booked at the Poly next month and have a week at the CR for the 50th on the books. Hoping for GF next April for my birthday as well. On top of all that my husband's favorite resort is the contemporary, specifically in the tower club . I think I work specifically to support my mouse habit.
> 
> 
> QS. Primo Piatto. I'm here with my Mom and she was not up for me dragging her to Disney Springs for dinner for a third time last night, but I wasn't feeling the Pop food court. Skyliner to Riviera was the perfect solution!
> 
> It was great, by the way! Also the courtyard there at Riviera just smelled really good. I feel like that is worth noting. Such a pleasant experience! It is a beautiful resort.
> 
> -------
> 
> Today we are heading to EPCOT. I'm interested to see how posted wait times stack up to actuals (everything I went on at HS was decently inflated on the app/sign from actual wait), how distancing goes with all the construction (it has been pretty good everywhere else!), and how the food booths are doing. I'll report back later!


I'll be at Epcot this evening  around 7pm, want to experience closing a park, having done that since parks reopened


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be at Epcot this evening  around 7pm, want to experience closing a park, having done that since parks reopened


I feel like we have had roughly the same park schedule this week


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Im trying to wait for that sweet spot between it reaching the lowest price and when Disney starts buying back resale and I’m getting Grand Californian. I hate staying on the hotel side when I’m out there and that’s all that’s left at 7 months. I have SSR and never have a problem getting what I want (Poly, BC, Boulder Ridge) at 7 months. It’s only the elusive Grand Californian, and I want it lol


Do I sense someone saving for DLH DVC?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286285235219505152


----------



## osufeth24

Interesting. 

It'll definitely empty the park out a bit after 2pm


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

TheMaxRebo said:


> my oldest is 11 now and just yesterday she was lamenting that this would be the summer she would get her letter to Hogwarts
> 
> [not sure where she gets the thoughts we have Hogwarts money  ]


Hogwarts has no tuition fee


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

LSUmiss said:


> I think that varies & depends on age. We just came back & had a 2 yr old with us & it was the best trip we ever had. He could walk around on his own without being trampled by someone rushing to get to an ADR or FP, we saw just enough characters for him, & everything was walk-on. It was a wonderful experience for us.



We’re here now with a just turned 4yo and an almost 7yo.  4yo just hit 44” so we’ve had a great time riding and re-riding rides he’s been looking forward to - Space Mtn, FOP, and Everest.  It was also his first time on Kali and Dinosaur.  We couldn’t do this on a regular trip.  He’s counted the inches for Everest, so it was awesome to hop off and get right back on.  They’ve both done well with the mask.  I’ve had to remind them to put it back over their nose when it slipped down once or twice.  

The little one doesn’t get why there are no fireworks, even after having it explained several times.  He says it’s “not Disney without Fireworks!”  

We are off-property APs, so we picked up days during the drop a week ago.  We had Tues/Thurs/Sat but we’re able to pick up Wed/Friday after the last park closed Tuesday night and Wednesday night.  We’ve had no problem getting in stores or restaurants, but even with the low crowds, it’s still hard to find a table at normal eating hours because so many are blocked off.  

The bakeries are getting only a small supply of goodies and not really any specialty things.  We couldn’t pick up a Mickey head cookie to eat with milk at the hotel like we normally do on the way out of MK.   CM said they’re not getting extra of anything, so when they’re out, they’re out.  We also overheard a flock of blue shirts (normal character attendant attire) say they were all dancers in The Lion King.  They were kind of grouped up and chatting with a guest.  So maybe some non-equity performers are being repurposed?  

I think I miss the interactions most of all - like with CM and people in line.  I only spoke to another guest once while leaving lunch when she made a comment that masks “aren’t gonna work in school!”  We chatted a few minutes from our tables.  We had a little more interaction yesterday bc my kids wore their Australia Zoo zookeeper outfits to AK and several CM talked to them about them.  One even told us about meeting Bindi at Sea World!


----------



## SarahC97

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286285235219505152


I feel like this is only going to make the 10 am crowds worse...


----------



## Sara W

I drove down Monday-Wednesday to get some alone time after being around my kids non-stop since mid-March while trying to work full time. I drove straight to Epcot on Monday afternoon, did MK on Tuesday, and came home yesterday. I stayed at Wilderness Lodge. We were at VGF the week after July 4th and I felt this was a much different experience. The whole week after July 4th the pool was empty and very few cars in the parking lot. The WL parking lot had many more cars this week. I had a nice time at Epcot. I didn't have to wait at the food booths, I enjoyed the mariachi band and Jamminators performances in the shade, and I walked right onto Soarin and Living with the Land. The park was not a ghost town, but I enjoyed not being jam packed.

I got to MK around 30min after opening on Tuesday. We are pre-park ADR people, so we're always there early to avoid crowds. Main Street was not quite as empty as I've seen in pictures, but I was able to get some empty pictures of the castle up close. (btw, the pink isn't as bad as I thought, but it makes the castle look so much smaller). The longest I waited was 25 or 30min for SDMT. I was able to ride it once in the morning and once in the afternoon. I actually felt like the parks were very similar to when we are there the first few hours of a normal trip, it just stayed like that all day. There were a lot of people in the walkways, but ride times were low. The Emporium was packed. I eat very healthy, so I was going to splurge and try one of these cinnamon rolls or Cheshire tail that everyone talks about. None were available, so I went back to Sunshine Terrace and got a second citrus swirl. I tried to buy my kids cookies, but Main Street Bakery only had fudge, packaged cupcakes, and rice krispie treats. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed not having FP and a schedule to follow. I did all of the things that we usually skip to run to the next FP or to beat the crowds. 

In terms of WL- I considered going to the hot tub when I got back but the pools were packed (around 5pm). I got a last minute reservation at CG and walked around the resort when I got back. Both pools were still busy around 8pm, so I skipped them. Geyser Point was also pretty crowded. I did see a couple of bar stools at the bar- 2 seats at either end. Both were taken. Definitely a different experience that VGF when we were the only people at Gasparilla Grill and one of very few tables at Grand Floridian Cafe.


----------



## Helvetica

Boarding Group 1!! I can’t believe it!


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Do I sense someone saving for DLH DVC?



If I can’t get GCV for a price I feel comfortable with, I might try for DLH when it becomes available, but thats almost certainly going to sell out immediately. I just want to be able to go to Disneyland and not pay almost triple the amount of nightly points for a cash side room at Grand Californian.


----------



## Mit88

Helvetica said:


> Boarding Group 1!! I can’t believe it!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Helvetica said:


> Boarding Group 1!! I can’t believe it!


I feel like I know someone famous now


----------



## mouselovenfamily

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Oh, I've already been ruined  I'm booked at the Poly next month and have a week at the CR for the 50th on the books. Hoping for GF next April for my birthday as well. On top of all that my husband's favorite resort is the contemporary, specifically in the tower club . I think I work specifically to support my mouse habit.
> 
> 
> QS. Primo Piatto. I'm here with my Mom and she was not up for me dragging her to Disney Springs for dinner for a third time last night, but I wasn't feeling the Pop food court. Skyliner to Riviera was the perfect solution!
> 
> It was great, by the way! Also the courtyard there at Riviera just smelled really good. I feel like that is worth noting. Such a pleasant experience! It is a beautiful resort!



So glad to hear you're enjoying your trip! Can't wait to try the Riviera for our first time in a couple of months.


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> I feel like this is only going to make the 10 am crowds worse...


everyone was showing up at 10am and trying anyways, there was just less availability at that time. Now they will divide that. The 4pm was pretty useless, maybe only 1% of the people that managed to grab a bg at 4pm got a chance to ride because it is so unreliable
The opening procedures with no trams is really the best way to go, not a huge dump of people at a time, everyone just walks over to the entrance and the park iss already open so you go inside and then head to whatever attraction you are doing first. This change is good all around


----------



## Helvetica

Suggler’s Run @ 10:45



Edit: 10 minutes later, the line is now outside


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Mit88 said:


> If I can’t get GCV for a price I feel comfortable with, I might try for DLH when it becomes available, but thats almost certainly going to sell out immediately. I just want to be able to go to Disneyland and not pay almost triple the amount of nightly points for a cash side room at Grand Californian.


Resale right now is around $214 point for GCV


----------



## dancergirlsmom

SarahC97 said:


> I feel like this is only going to make the 10 am crowds worse...





TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't get it   both look the same



The one on the left is Dale (red nose) and Chip (chocolate chip nose) on the right.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dancergirlsmom said:


> The one on the left is Dale (red nose) and Chip (chocolate chip nose) on the right.



ok yeah, ... maybe I just don't get Tinder (I thought those jokes were supposed to be like the person looks nothing like they do in the profile pic but those seem pretty much same quality )


----------



## Helvetica

First Order Cargo is open today. They weren’t open a few days ago. It’s still listed as unavailable on the app.


----------



## AmberMV

FL State Report with some unnerving changes


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, the skyliner went down due to weather and buses at Pop appear to be an issue. Multiple MK buses have arrived while there is no line for MK, but the HS and EPCOT lines continue to grow and there have been no buses for these parks. The lines are well-distanced and not out of control by any means, but they are more than full and many people are patiently waiting. 

The bus timing situation has been the only real negative of the trip, and it has really only been an issue at surge times for me. Still, it is annoying, and I hope Disney is collecting data to better anticipate demand moving forward (I'm sure Disney is and this is one of the kinks I expected to need working out when I arrived so early after reopening). It's discouraging through watching 4 buses pull up to an empty queue while yours overflows!

**okay as an edit some people in the queue are starting to get angry now and are going into the lobby to complain/calling Disney... loudly  Line looks like it goes past the gift shop door. People in front of line are saying they have been waiting almost an hour.

**2 buses came shortly after one another around 11:20. So it looks like it took about an hour after the skyliner closed but the situation is getting handled! HS got a few buses too. I'm happily on my way to EPCOT!


----------



## only hope

Helvetica said:


> Suggler’s Run @ 10:45
> 
> View attachment 512604
> 
> Edit: 10 minutes later, the line is now outside



Is Hondo still giving recruits their briefing? I read once that you have the option to stay in the briefing room and watch but haven’t seen any other reports.


----------



## Helvetica

The bus situation at Old Key West appears to be pretty good, but I’ve been driving everywhere.




only hope said:


> Is Hondo still giving recruits their briefing? I read once that you have the option to stay in the briefing room and watch but haven’t seen any other reports.



He’s still on talking, but I’ve never been in the room long enough to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Mit88

Chris Ehlers said:


> Resale right now is around $214 point for GCV



It doesn’t help that you have to rip those contracts from the members cold dead hands. Because there’s so few, it’s never going to be “cheap”. $214 isn’t bad considering the property, I’m just waiting, and hoping that it gets a little lower before I make the investment


----------



## only hope

Helvetica said:


> The bus situation at Old Key West appears to be pretty good, but I’ve been driving everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s still on talking, but I’ve never been in the room long enough to watch the whole thing.



How could you skip that?  I was blown away the first time I saw Hondo. It looks like he stepped right out of CW. Definitely the most impressive animatronic at Disney imo.


----------



## Carol Jackson

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Well, the skyliner went down due to weather and buses at Pop appear to be an issue. Multiple MK buses have arrived while there is no line for MK, but the HS and EPCOT lines continue to grow and there have been no buses for these parks. The lines are well-distanced and not out of control by any means, but they are more than full and many people are patiently waiting.
> 
> The bus timing situation has been the only real negative of the trip, and it has really only been an issue at surge times for me. Still, it is annoying, and I hope Disney is collecting data to better anticipate demand moving forward (I'm sure Disney is and this is one of the kinks I expected to need working out when I arrived so early after reopening). It's discouraging through watching 4 buses pull up to an empty queue while yours overflows!
> 
> **okay as an edit some people in the queue are starting to get angry now and are going into the lobby to complain/calling Disney... loudly  Line looks like it goes back to the gift shop door.



The bus line at Pop for MK yesterday morning was forever. So I grabbed an uber. Hit exactly at rope drop and second rider on7DMT.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Carol Jackson said:


> The bus line at Pop for MK yesterday morning was forever. So I grabbed an uber. Hit exactly at rope drop and second rider on7DMT.


We took an uber to AK the other day for the same reason! Saw the line... it was hot... no thanks  It's nice and cool right now though so I don't mind waiting. I'll be on the next bus so it shouldn't be long for me. I'd feel differently in the back of the line.


----------



## tinkerhon

hertamaniac said:


> Jose has left the building.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285731056604327938



MAybe the backup sewer smell from Mouse Gear found its way to Mexico pavilion?


----------



## Tinksbff

What’s the best way to go from Contemporar’s BLT to MK?


----------



## shoegal9

Carol Jackson said:


> The bus line at Pop for MK yesterday morning was forever. So I grabbed an uber. Hit exactly at rope drop and second rider on7DMT.



Did you uber to the TTC?  Normally if I uber to MK I get dropped off at GF, Poly or Contemporary.. but assuming I won't be able to do that anymore?


----------



## yulilin3

Tinksbff said:


> What’s the best way to go from Contemporar’s BLT to MK?


Walkway


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> everyone was showing up at 10am and trying anyways, there was just less availability at that time. Now they will divide that. The 4pm was pretty useless, maybe only 1% of the people that managed to grab a bg at 4pm got a chance to ride because it is so unreliable
> The opening procedures with no trams is really the best way to go, not a huge dump of people at a time, everyone just walks over to the entrance and the park iss already open so you go inside and then head to whatever attraction you are doing first. This change is good all around


I hadn't thought about it like that. We'll be there next week and plan to be there before 10, so I'll keep hope alive for a BG!


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Walkway


Last I heard that walkway was closed, they've opened it now?  We are going end of August and staying at CR so hoping we can just walk over


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> Last I heard that walkway was closed, they've opened it now?  We are going end of August and staying at CR so hoping we can just walk over


It's open


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

AmberMV said:


> FL State Report with some unnerving changes
> View attachment 512608View attachment 512609


  Just wanted to thank you for keeping us updated.  I appreciate the time you take to do so and thread that needle with graphs that focus on the data.
   I get caught up in the anxiety.  That 173 is a stunning number, all those families.  

   Anyways, thank you for helping us be thoughtfully informed with science and data.


----------



## KBoopaloo

AMC is delaying opening of its theaters again. Now shooting for mid to late August. They had been aiming for opening July 30.

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orida-amc-theatres-locations-moved-back-again


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> AMC is delaying opening of its theaters again. Now shooting for mid to late August. They had been aiming for opening July 30.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orida-amc-theatres-locations-moved-back-again


Did they definitely complete their refinancing plan? If not more delays might put those plans in jeopardy.


----------



## Helvetica

Socially Distant Oga’s



Rey



Savi’s



Galaxy’s Edge felt a little crowded by noon. It wasn’t bad, just a little more so than what I’ve grown accustomed to.


----------



## Carol Jackson

shoegal9 said:


> Did you uber to the TTC?  Normally if I uber to MK I get dropped off at GF, Poly or Contemporary.. but assuming I won't be able to do that anymore?



My Uber driver got me to CR walkway.


----------



## Helvetica

They’re doing something inside Indiana Jones today.



Also, 4 masks for $20 is no more. It’s $6 per mask with a maximum of 4 masks. No discounts.


----------



## yulilin3

Mark Daniel expressing his thoughts on the Disney/Union conflict
<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...om/mmdaniel/posts/10158365584136061&width=500" width="500" height="268" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> AMC is delaying opening of its theaters again. Now shooting for mid to late August. They had been aiming for opening July 30.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orida-amc-theatres-locations-moved-back-again



I keep holding out hope that I’ll get to see Mulan, Black Widow, Wonder Woman, Bond, Quiet Place, and Soul in theaters this year, but I dont think its happening. That being said, there are far more dangerous things open right now than Movie Theaters, not that it makes the theaters any more safe, but I’d go to a movie theater 100 times before I step foot in an enclosed bar right now


----------



## xuxa777

KBoopaloo said:


> AMC is delaying opening of its theaters again. Now shooting for mid to late August. They had been aiming for opening July 30.
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...orida-amc-theatres-locations-moved-back-again


 Primarily because of no content to show , with the tentpole movie releases being pushed back it is inevitable. As long as California remains closed the movies are going to be pushed back, too much revenue lost if California theaters are closed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Helvetica said:


> Also, 4 masks for $20 is no more. It’s $6 per mask with a maximum of 4 masks. No discounts.


I noticed this at Mousegear today!!! I didn't see a sign for a quantity limit though. I bought 2.


----------



## birostick

So much rain @ epcot.  Miss Carol is playing inside the World Showplace. Its quite nice in here and you can hear the rain coming down on the roof.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

birostick said:


> So much rain @ epcot.  Miss Carol is playing inside the World Showplace. Its quite nice in here and you can hear the rain coming down on the roof.


I'm in the Epcot Experience waiting it out. I'm surprised how empty it is in here... tables and chairs everywhere! Great AC too! I hope it calms down soon because I want to go eat my way around the world


----------



## birostick

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm in the Epcot Experience waiting it out. I'm surprised how empty it is in here... tables and chairs everywhere! Great AC too! I hope it calms down soon because I want to go eat my way around the world



Im with ya. No one here. Its wonderful. Did TT earlier in ~15 mins. Frozen in ~20. Now grabbin some food and tryin not to get soaked.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

birostick said:


> Im with ya. No one here. Its wonderful. Did TT earlier in ~15 mins. Frozen in ~20. Now grabbin some food and tryin not to get soaked.


I walked on TT. It was the weirdest, most wonderful thing


----------



## birostick

Well, i totally didnt mean to post 4 of the same pic but on mobile it wont let me get rid of them. Rose and Crown is empty. But Carl is here!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286273389473271808


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286273389473271808


Its also saying that at epcot too.


----------



## osufeth24

Was going to post heard the new message at MK this morning


----------



## Sunnywho

glocon said:


> But that wouldn’t help the crew feel safer if the guests didn’t get tested.


If as suggested all crew was required to be vaccinated, how would untested guests make them unsafe? The crew wouldn't catch or spread the virus.

My elderly parents still have a cruise booked for January. I can't think of anything that would make me comfortable with them going while the pandemic is underway.


----------



## nkosiek

AmberMV said:


> Last I heard that walkway was closed, they've opened it now?  We are going end of August and staying at CR so hoping we can just walk over


It was only closed during CM previews. Was open the 10th for AP previews, the 11th on Opening Day, and the 13th.


----------



## princesscinderella

Mit88 said:


> It doesn’t help that you have to rip those contracts from the members cold dead hands. Because there’s so few, it’s never going to be “cheap”. $214 isn’t bad considering the property, I’m just waiting, and hoping that it gets a little lower before I make the investment


So true we bought 80pts direct from Disney for GCV in 2013 and were on a waiting list to purchase so I’m sure someone was sad that their resale purchase was gobbled up with ROFR by Disney.  I think we paid $120 at that time.  I’d never sell mine we go there every 2-3 years.  

This is a question for the folks at epcot.  Are you guys having any issues finding a place to eat that’s not a garbage can table while you eat around the world?  Have they added more high top tables?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Random question: which parks are using the new security system where you just walk through?


----------



## SMRT-1

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Random question: which parks are using the new security system where you just walk through?


I've seen multiple reports of it being used at AK and the International Gateway entrance to Epcot.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SMRT-1 said:


> I've seen multiple reports of it being used at AK and the International Gateway entrance to Epcot.


Not at EPCOT main, though? I cannot find information on that! Thanks


----------



## Mal6586

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Not at EPCOT main, though? I cannot find information on that! Thanks


It wasn’t at Epcot main entrance when I was there a week ago. Only AK from my experience, but we didn’t go to the international gateway.


----------



## SarahC97

Mal6586 said:


> It wasn’t at Epcot main entrance when I was there a week ago. Only AK from my experience, but we didn’t go to the international gateway.


So what are they doing in the places they're not using the new system? Are they still going through your bag?


----------



## Mal6586

SarahC97 said:


> So what are they doing in the places they're not using the new system? Are they still going through your bag?


You take out certain things and place in a bin and then you and your bag go through a metal detector. I always had to remove my umbrella, metal water bottle, external battery charger, and sunscreen aerosol can.


----------



## birostick

Mal6586 said:


> You take out certain things and place in a bin and then you and your bag go through a metal detector. I always had to remove my umbrella, metal water bottle, external battery charger, and sunscreen aerosol can.


 This exactly. You still may be flagged tho


----------



## osufeth24

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Random question: which parks are using the new security system where you just walk through?



Just AK I think, the only thing they still had to you take was umbrella, and just hold it out.  All the other parks had to take out Umbrella, water bottle, any spray cans, and put it in a bin.


----------



## JacknSally

*Universal borrowing Disney's favorite vocab word.*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286378017795833857*


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Sunnywho said:


> If as suggested all crew was required to be vaccinated, how would untested guests make them unsafe? The crew wouldn't catch or spread the virus.
> 
> My elderly parents still have a cruise booked for January. I can't think of anything that would make me comfortable with them going while the pandemic is underway.


   Had to reply to the second part, many of us are in strange role reversal mode where I feel like I am always encouraging my parents to stay home and asking them about their plans. 

  My mom mentioned something about Northern California in the fall and I was like...”I don’t think so!”


----------



## hereforthechurros

princesscinderella said:


> So true we bought 80pts direct from Disney for GCV in 2013 and were on a waiting list to purchase so I’m sure someone was sad that their resale purchase was gobbled up with ROFR by Disney.  I think we paid $120 at that time.  I’d never sell mine we go there every 2-3 years.
> 
> This is a question for the folks at epcot.  Are you guys having any issues finding a place to eat that’s not a garbage can table while you eat around the world?  Have they added more high top tables?


A video posted by DFB posted recently said they’ve added more tables. The shot they showed included more of the black, standing, two top tables.


----------



## rteetz

Not directly theme parks but movies seeing a lot of moving around today 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286407149984178176


----------



## JacknSally

*Magic Kingdom's rainy day cavalcade uses a double decker bus in place of the mirror castle float for the princesses!*
*
https://allears.net/2020/07/22/we-s...racter-cavalcade-back-in-magic-kingdom-today/*
**


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mal6586 said:


> You take out certain things and place in a bin and then you and your bag go through a metal detector. I always had to remove my umbrella, metal water bottle, external battery charger, and sunscreen aerosol can.


I haven't had a problem walking through with my external charger in my bag at any park. They said as long as the electronic is smaller than my phone it's fine. It just barely is!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Not directly theme parks but movies seeing a lot of moving around today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286407149984178176



Avatar 2 getting pushed back....I’m so shocked


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Avatar 2 getting pushed back....I’m so shocked


At least they actually started filming. Currently taking place in New Zealand.


----------



## coolbrook

Tinksbff said:


> What’s the best way to go from Contemporar’s BLT to MK?


Monorail for me with my rollator.  Walk was a little hot and long for me.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> At least they actually started filming. Currently taking place in New Zealand.



I think it was originally supposed to come out last year for the 10 year anniversary. It might take longer for the film to come out than it did for Disney to create Pandora for guests to walk through. 

None of it really matters if the movie theaters don’t open soon. They’re on the edge as it is, they wont survive being closed the remainder of the year


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Not directly theme parks but movies seeing a lot of moving around today
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286407149984178176


Avatar 2 delayed (again)? Surely not!


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> I think it was originally supposed to come out last year for the 10 year anniversary. It might take longer for the film to come out than it did for Disney to create Pandora for guests to walk through.
> 
> None of it really matters if the movie theaters don’t open soon. They’re on the edge as it is, they wont survive being closed the remainder of the year


Wikipedia says it was originally scheduled for 2014!


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

mcomber7 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!


They do also charge a $6 fee for delivery to the front desk...


----------



## Jothmas

JacknSally said:


> *Magic Kingdom's rainy day cavalcade uses a double decker bus in place of the mirror castle float for the princesses!*
> 
> *https://allears.net/2020/07/22/we-s...racter-cavalcade-back-in-magic-kingdom-today/*
> *View attachment 512686*


Seeing royalty forced to ride public transportation is probably a joy for anti-monarchists and egalitarians, but to me it kind of reduces the magic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *Universal borrowing Disney's favorite vocab word.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286378017795833857*



That four letter word is scarier than any HHN house they could come up with


----------



## Mal6586

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I haven't had a problem walking through with my external charger in my bag at any park. They said as long as the electronic is smaller than my phone it's fine. It just barely is!


Yeah, I did it more as a precaution than anything. One of the ladies I traveled with was hit and miss with her battery, sometimes it would make her get flagged and other times not, so I just always pulled mine to save time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jothmas said:


> Seeing royalty forced to ride public transportation is probably a joy for anti-monarchists and egalitarians, but to me it kind of reduces the magic.



They are just trying to understand how some of their subjects, like the POP pheasants, live on a daily basis to better understand their needs and thus be able to serve them better


----------



## RachelTori

rteetz said:


> At least they actually started filming. Currently taking place in New Zealand.



I’ve been following this thread as best I can.  It’s not easy though - it moves so fast!

I just wanted to comment since my son and his wife live in Wellington, NZ (6 years now): New Zealand has Covid-19 well under control so life has pretty much returned to normal there.  States like Florida and Georgia (my state) are daily topics of conversation in NZ - and not in a good way.


----------



## Dis_Fan

anthony2k7 said:


> Avatar 2 delayed (again)? Surely not!


----------



## Rash

Just finished 5 nights at BWV - did all 4 parks, ate at California Grill, Brown Derby, Trattoria. Now at Universal - Royal Pacific for 3 nights. did Universal this afternoon. Rather than a long list of my opinion on things, I will be glad to answer any questions. We are AP and DVC. I will say one thing - Universal needs to update its mask policy and enforce it. Within 15 minutes of entering the park, we saw more people eating with no mask on than we did in 5 days at Disney. Also had to tell someone to back up in line on our second ride - didn’t have to do that at Disney at all.


----------



## jkh36619

On my way to the Keys. Stopped by Disney Springs for the night to get something to eat and get some sleep.  Was in DS from about 330 to about 7. No problems what so ever. Everyone was doing exactly what they were supposed to do. Couldn't have felt safer. Good job Disney. Hats off to the CM's.


----------



## jkh36619

Ate at Cookes of Dublin. Ragland Road(probably my favorite Disney restaurant) QS. I really have to start ordering kids meals. I say it every time after I eat. Why didn't I just order off the kids meal.


----------



## MKEMSE

If you are going to Hollywood Studios & driving, what time would you recommend being at the parking lot? I couldn't remember what time they opened the lot.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## JacknSally

* From earlier today*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286411274369282049*


----------



## AmberMV

MKEMSE said:


> If you are going to Hollywood Studios & driving, what time would you recommend being at the parking lot? I couldn't remember what time they opened the lot.  Any info would be appreciated.


9:30, 30 min before park opening.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> * From earlier today
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286411274369282049*


That's the thing of my husband's dreams  It's his all-time favorite ride of anywhere.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> * From earlier today
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286411274369282049*



I heard that first group that skipped out on the re-ride say “Carpets of Aladdin is better”


----------



## MKEMSE

Helvetica said:


> Boarding Group 1!! I can’t believe it!


Any tips on how you get a boarding group? I've never tried to get a boarding group before & am nervous about it since we haven't experienced ROTR.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I heard that first group that skipped out on the re-ride say “Carpets of Aladdin is better”


*
Well, they can’t ALL be CoA. Not until the 5th gate, at least. Gotta have something for the uncultured to ride in the meantime.*


----------



## gatechfan99

MKEMSE said:


> Any tips on how you get a boarding group? I've never tried to get a boarding group before & am nervous about it since we haven't experienced ROTR.


Couple of points to make:
-seconds count. Have someone, if possible, count down leading up to 10:00:00 from an accurate watch or phone. Start refreshing the VQ join page a couple of seconds right before 10 on the dot.
-know how you're going to select your party when it comes up as the next step. If all of your Friends and Family are there with you, it's easy, just Select All and Join and you'll have it done in 2-3 seconds. But if you've got 10 Family and Friends in your account, but only 3 of them are in your party that day, know you've got to select them individually. Conversely, if you've got 5 in your Friends and Family and 4 of you are there, the quickest thing is Select All and then select the one to uncheck that's not there. That was the setup we had last week and wound up with groups 13 and 17 on 2 days. Every second is probably worth 5-10 boarding groups.

One other HS tip. EVERYBODY right now is going to MMRR at rope drop. TSL was empty at the start. We went to SDD and they started the ride early. We were off by 9:58 (I know because we did our Boarding Group after getting off the ride). Were done with the whole land by 10:20. If you want to do everything, I think it's a lot easier to do TSL at the start and then come back in 2-3 hours to do MMRR where wait times seemed a more reasonable 30 minutes or so.


----------



## MegaraWink

MKEMSE said:


> If you are going to Hollywood Studios & driving, what time would you recommend being at the parking lot? I couldn't remember what time they opened the lot.  Any info would be appreciated.



I went to HS on Tuesday and Thursday of this week. They let you queue up in front of the parking plaza at 9:00 a.m. then they let you through the plaza at 9:15 a.m., both days for me.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

JacknSally said:


> * From earlier today*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286411274369282049*


I can confirm they were doing this on Monday! It was awesome!!!! 

I'm headed home this morning (BOOOO!)... getting ready for the tragical express now. I'm scheduled to be back late next month though at the Poly!


----------



## Sara W

RachelTori said:


> I’ve been following this thread as best I can.  It’s not easy though - it moves so fast!
> 
> I just wanted to comment since my son and his wife live in Wellington, NZ (6 years now): New Zealand has Covid-19 well under control so life has pretty much returned to normal there.  States like Florida and Georgia (my state) are daily topics of conversation in NZ - and not in a good way.


There were a ton of available tables on Monday and I didn't have any problem finding one each time I got food. The only time I saw someone use a trashcan was when they set up on the trashcan on the other side of the bench I was sitting on (Brazil booth, love that cheese bread). There were easily 3 empty tables across the walkway in the shade. The other people were a little too close for comfort, so I moved to one of the tables. When I turned around they were sitting where I had just left, so I think it was a ploy to get my bench (although there were also many benches open throughout the park).


----------



## musika

Loving all these first hand reports. As a Canuck it's gonna be a looooong time before we're able to visit in any reasonable form. The wait times make me jealous! So glad we got our trip in January completed before this all went down. Our next visit wasn't going to be until late 2021/early 2022 anyway (littlest has to grow to 48 inches first haha) but still... wanna be there!


----------



## Helvetica

The Monorail is not open this morning, so the only way to Magic Kingdom is by Ferryboat.

Edit: It looks like the resort loop is open, but they’re not stopping at TTC.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I'm just glad that it's been relatively easy to pick up a rolling 3rd day (other than DHS).  We came down Sunday night with only Tues/Thurs/Sat booked.  Got MK, AK, and DHS for Saturday when they dropped last Thursday.  After our MK day, we picked up AK for Wednesday.  After that, we changed (dropped and picked up) AK to EPCOT for Thursday and picked up MK again for Friday.  I know it may not always be like this, but it made the trip feel more normal to not be restricted to ONLY 3 days.


----------



## yulilin3

Helvetica said:


> The Monorail is not open this morning, so the only way to Magic Kingdom is by Ferryboat.
> 
> Edit: It looks like the resort loop is open, but they’re not stopping at TTC.


this is new, for previews and the first week the monorail opened same time as ferry. Did you notice buses from TTC to MK?


----------



## Helvetica

yulilin3 said:


> this is new, for previews and the first week the monorail opened same time as ferry. Did you notice buses from TTC to MK?



I didn’t see any. The monorail was operating a few days ago. I think it made getting to the park worse.


----------



## osufeth24

Probably just having issues.  Was at MK yesterday and took the monorail fine


----------



## Helvetica

osufeth24 said:


> Probably just having issues.  Was at MK yesterday and took the monorail fine



Maybe, but they’ve been trying new things. Hopefully you’re right and it will be back because it created a bit of an unnecessary choke point and mask enforcement on the ferry wasn’t the greatest.

I won’t go on the monorail, but having the option helps with crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

first day of new structure for BG for Rise (only 2 times instead of 3) .... BGs still gone in the seconds at 10am


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286662867652153344


----------



## osufeth24

I didn't think it would make 10 any easier.  It may make 2 easier, but that would be it


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> first day of new structure for BG for Rise (only 2 times instead of 3) .... BGs still gone in the seconds at 10am
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286662867652153344


I'm wondering if anyone has asked for recovery for the next day or the next DHS day they have reserved?


----------



## KBoopaloo

JacknSally said:


> * From earlier today
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286411274369282049*


This is the stuff my dreams are made of.


----------



## JM23457

MKEMSE said:


> Any tips on how you get a boarding group? I've never tried to get a boarding group before & am nervous about it since we haven't experienced ROTR.


We got one last week the first time we tried.  I was on the main page of the MDE app and kept refreshing my phone during 9:59am, and then the boarding group assignment button popped up. We got group 12.

I'm glad it was relatively quick and easy as ROTR was a one and done for us. We're not huge Star Wars fans but we were curious what all the fuss was about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has asked for recovery for the next day or the next DHS day they have reserved?



thinking recovery if they are not able to get a BG or recovery if they get a BG but it ultimately is never called?

Would be interesting as especially with how hard it can be to get a park reservation for DHS I'd be kind of annoyed if I still couldn't get a BG/didn't get on the ride


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JM23457 said:


> We got one last week the first time we tried.  I was on the main page of the MDE app and kept refreshing my phone during 9:59am, and then the boarding group assignment button popped up. We got group 12.
> 
> I'm glad it was quick and easy for us as ROTR was a one and done for us. We're not huge Star Wars fans but we were curious what all the fuss was about.



One and done just b/c you didn't like it or b/c of the effort to get a BG?     Definitely have heard from some people that feel, to them, it isn't worth the effort, but can't recall anyone just flat out not enjoying it at all, so just curious


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has asked for recovery for the next day or the next DHS day they have reserved?


I’m sure people have asked but I doubt Disney will oblige, especially if the park is sold out in their bucket. Disney’s excuse will be the Park isn’t open for just that one ride, you were still able to participate in everything else, blah blah blah.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> thinking recovery if they are not able to get a BG or recovery if they get a BG but it ultimately is never called?
> 
> Would be interesting as especially with how hard it can be to get a park reservation for DHS I'd be kind of annoyed if I still couldn't get a BG/didn't get on the ride


I was thinking for the ones that got a BG but were not called.  Wondering if anyone has even tried to ask for one.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> I’m sure people have asked but I doubt Disney will oblige, especially if the park is sold out in their bucket. Disney’s excuse will be the Park isn’t open for just that one ride, you were still able to participate in everything else, blah blah blah.


the thing is they were doing that before, for people that got a "guaranteed" BG but were never called people could ask for recovery for their next DHS day. Now I'm wondering if people show they have another DHS reservation if they would be given a recovery


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> One and done just b/c you didn't like it or b/c of the effort to get a BG?     Definitely have heard from some people that feel, to them, it isn't worth the effort, but can't recall anyone just flat out not enjoying it at all, so just curious


We were a one and done as well. Too much effort for the BG and not really enough payoff on the ride. It was fun, but not something I see us going back for again and again. Been in SWGE twice now and can’t see us returning to that land for a while now. HS has always been our least favorite park and we usually avoid it anyway. Just too hectic, not enough to do as frequent guests, and the rides weren’t overly spectacular to us. Plus, I’m the SW nerd and DW could care less, so I’m not going to make her stand around for hours waiting for me to ride a ride she doesn’t care about.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> the thing is they were doing that before, for people that got a "guaranteed" BG but were never called people could ask for recovery for their next DHS day. Now I'm wondering if people show they have another DHS reservation if they would be given a recovery


Oh interesting. I didn’t know they were doing that prior to closure. Then they should be keeping up with that practice I would think. But definitely harder with the buckets.


----------



## JM23457

TheMaxRebo said:


> One and done just b/c you didn't like it or b/c of the effort to get a BG?     Definitely have heard from some people that feel, to them, it isn't worth the effort, but can't recall anyone just flat out not enjoying it at all, so just curious


Since we're not that into Star Wars (don't hate it, just not that into it & have only seen about half of the movies), being immersed into a pretend Star Wars world had limited appeal. The part that was a ride was a little fun, but most of it was walking through & watching things. It was also very loud at points and I have a hard time with loud noise. But even if it were quieter & even if it were an easy walk-on, we'd have been one and done. It just isn't for us due to the content & theming not being interesting to us, and due to most of it not being an actual ride.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286677182534868999


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286677606692204546


----------



## KBoopaloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286677895096803329


----------



## hereforthechurros

Welp, not a huge surprise but it really did seem UO was going to try to pull it off. Wonder when we'll start to hear about Christmas events. I would think WDW would have enough time to plan an updated event, A Taste of MVMCP if you will, but hearing that UO "...will be focusing exclusively on operating our theme parks for daytime guests" makes me think the focus will remain small everywhere for the forseeable future.


----------



## Mit88

The year without Halloween


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> The year without Halloween



I was just thinking that.

No trick or treaters this year.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Welp, not a huge surprise but it really did seem UO was going to try to pull it off. Wonder when we'll start to hear about Christmas events. I would think WDW would have enough time to plan an updated event, A Taste of MVMCP if you will, but hearing that UO "...will be focusing exclusively on operating our theme parks for daytime guests" makes me think the focus will remain small everywhere for the forseeable future.



They were literally doing construction on house facade’s and the FFL stage this morning. But we’re looking at less than 2 months from the event starting and they hadn’t said anything official, just giving false hope with everything they were doing in preparation of the event


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> No trick or treaters this year.



You reminded me of this lol...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> They were literally doing construction on house facade’s and the FFL stage this morning. But we’re looking at less than 2 months from the event starting and they hadn’t said anything official, just giving false hope with everything they were doing in preparation of the event



Maybe they could use those for a Halloween themed in-park experience during typical park hours? Maybe they have a plan for them - how many were they working on?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Halloween canceled itself here last year because it was 40 degrees and windy. All of these thin blooded people around here stayed inside.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe they could use those for a Halloween themed in-park experience during typical park hours? Maybe they have a plan for them - how many were they working on?



I think they’ll just keep everything up for next year so they don’t have to redo what they’ve already done. Heard some rumors that they might even start it early next year and dub it the “Summer of Fear”


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think they’ll just keep everything up for next year so they don’t have to redo what they’ve already done. Heard some rumors that they might even start it early next year and dub it the* “Summer of Fear”*



Wait, isn't that this summer?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Wait, isn't that this summer?



Year of fear is more accurate I think


----------



## Helvetica

It’s no longer Cinderella’s Castle. It’s the Step-Sisters’ Castle and they’re on their balcony roasting guests.


----------



## Moliphino

This all went so wrong.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Year of fear is more accurate I think


*
2020 has been an HHN house this whole time  *


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> No trick or treaters this year.


I saw a funny thing on FB last week where they said kids should dress up and sit on their front lawns and cars can throw candy at them


----------



## Kadorto

Kadorto said:


> At WDW now..   I really underestimated how wearing a mask all day was going to effect our visit.  Definitely not pleasant.  The parks seem dark and a bit dreary with so much closed.  And they make a annoying “health reminder” update announcement about every 30 mins or so...  or at least it seems that way.   Most of the rides are practically walk-ons.   But even with that, we’ve found ourselves leaving much earlier than the closing times.
> 
> They’ve spent a lot of money and put in considerable effort for this, so I think Disney is in it for the long haul.   Not sure what they’re expecting but some of the social distance markers for lines go really far out.   I couldn’t imagine being here if the parks are busy enough to use those.



Just a bit of follow up...  We’re at the end of our stay now waiting for ME.   After 4 days in the parks the masks were getting to be a bit much, not to mention what seemed to be the ever omnipresent CM’s watching over us.   We had some really fun times, but overall a lackluster experience.   In some areas Disney is doing great but with the empty parks, no parades, fireworks, characters, high number of closed signs, etc..  it made our visit almost seem post-apocalyptic


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286669996542828546


----------



## yulilin3

pretty bummed about it but not surprised, it was strange that they kept auditioning for scareactors and for house attendants until last week, so it seems a very last minute decision. No way to have the event in all it's glory under the current circumstances


----------



## andyman8

It’s pretty clear that the theme parks are looking at 2020 as a wash, and I’d expect decisions to be made accordingly. There are more disappointing announcements coming in the next two months. And, not to be a Debbie Downer, but don’t expect it to suddenly get better at the start of next year. Disney didn’t extend all those tickets through 9/21 out of the sheer goodness of their hearts after all.


----------



## AmberMV

Of course this is the year the Star Wars themed kid's costumes were a great deal on ShopDisney and I was going to have my 3 toddlers play Leia, Vader and a Storm Trooper


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> It’s pretty clear that the theme parks are looking at 2020 as a wash, and I’d expect decisions to be made accordingly. There are more disappointing announcements coming in the next two months. And, not to be a Debbie Downer, but don’t expect it to suddenly get better at the start of next year. Disney didn’t extend all those tickets through 9/21 out of the sheer goodness of their hearts after all.




Yes I am confident in your predictions. Already planning backup dates to our spring 2021 trip.


----------



## anthony2k7

Kadorto said:


> Just a bit of follow up...  We’re at the end of our stay now waiting for ME.   After 4 days in the parks the masks were getting to be a bit much, not to mention what seemed to be the ever omnipresent CM’s watching over us.   We had some really fun times, but overall a lackluster experience.   In some areas Disney is doing great but with the empty parks, no parades, fireworks, characters, high number of closed signs, etc..  it made our visit almost seem post-apocalyptic


Right from that first "don't come" twitter video it has seemed post apocalyptic to me. Iv no idea how anyone can be enjoying the parks right now.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> It’s pretty clear that the theme parks are looking at 2020 as a wash, and I’d expect decisions to be made accordingly. There are more disappointing announcements coming in the next two months. And, not to be a Debbie Downer, but don’t expect it to suddenly get better at the start of next year. Disney didn’t extend all those tickets through 9/21 out of the sheer goodness of their hearts after all.


If Halloween cancellations already came out (Disney's came out weeks ago) I can only assume Christmas parties are out too.  Disney extended all dated tickets through 9/2021 but I sincerely hope they will extend APs further if this continues for a while.  AP availability continues to look bleak, and 30 extra days doesn't cut it.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> No trick or treaters this year.


If only there was a way to get all this under control again somehow......


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> It’s pretty clear that the theme parks are looking at 2020 as a wash, and I’d expect decisions to be made accordingly. There are more disappointing announcements coming in the next two months. And, not to be a Debbie Downer, but don’t expect it to suddenly get better at the start of next year. Disney didn’t extend all those tickets through 9/21 out of the sheer goodness of their hearts after all.



It’s not being a Debbie Downer it’s being realistic. This whole thing is a marathon not a sprint. Anyone expecting major things to go away (or come back) quickly was going to be disappointed. And that’s something a lot of us have realized without any insider info lol.

I’m sitting here like, forget Halloween and Christmas in the parks can we just have some sort of semblance of a 2020-2021 school year?


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s not being a Debbie Downer it’s being realistic. This whole thing is a marathon not a sprint. Anyone expecting major things to go away (or come back) quickly was going to be disappointed. And that’s something a lot of us have realized without any insider info lol.
> 
> I’m sitting here like, forget Halloween and Christmas in the parks can we just have some sort of semblance of a 2020-2021 school year?


I would not be surprised if school ends up being remote learning at least for this semester.  Teachers are protesting here in Florida, and school start dates have been delayed until end of August so far.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s not being a Debbie Downer it’s being realistic. This whole thing is a marathon not a sprint. Anyone expecting major things to go away (or come back) quickly was going to be disappointed. And that’s something a lot of us have realized without any insider info lol.
> 
> I’m sitting here like, forget Halloween and Christmas in the parks can we just have some sort of semblance of a 2020-2021 school year?




I've given up on school being normal. Now I am wondering if we'll be doing Zoom Thanksgiving.


----------



## twinmom13

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I am confident in your predictions. Already planning backup dates to our spring 2021 trip.


Me too, and backups to the backups.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> No trick or treaters this year.



Could do it like we are doing birthday parties - have the kids stay on the lawn and drive by and throw candy at them


----------



## Dulcee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Could do it like we are doing birthday parties - have the kids stay on the lawn and drive by and throw candy at them


I think people will likely come up with creative options.


----------



## SaintsManiac

twinmom13 said:


> Me too, and backups to the backups.




Yep I have 2 backup weeks picked out.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

When do Halloween decorations usually go up in the WDW parks?


----------



## JM23457

Farro said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> No trick or treaters this year.


Christmas is what I'm more concerned about.


----------



## Mit88

Perdita&Pongo said:


> When do Halloween decorations usually go up in the WDW parks?



April

edit. Sorry, that’s when they put Christmas decorations up. January is when they put the Halloween decorations up


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> It’s pretty clear that the theme parks are looking at 2020 as a wash, and I’d expect decisions to be made accordingly. There are more disappointing announcements coming in the next two months. And, not to be a Debbie Downer, but don’t expect it to suddenly get better at the start of next year. Disney didn’t extend all those tickets through 9/21 out of the sheer goodness of their hearts after all.





SaintsManiac said:


> Yes I am confident in your predictions. Already planning backup dates to our spring 2021 trip.



Even still, if it's the same as now, more ride cuts, we plan to go in spring 2021 unless physically unable.

I want to go on vacation to WDW, it's been a while. I'm not getting any younger .

I don't know what 2021 or beyond will bring to us personally, and if this is how life is going to be for foreseeable future, we are going to roll with the punches! Adapt our vacation style for a bit. I'm hoping after next year (or later next year) we can start to plan our other trips again - wanted to go to Puerto Rico or Cartegena...all of this isn't doable at the moment.

We can go again in 2023 if things are back to normal.


----------



## andyman8

Perdita&Pongo said:


> When do Halloween decorations usually go up in the WDW parks?


This year, they *were* supposed to go up in mid-August (in just about three weeks). We should still see Halloween decorations this year, albeit limited, but the timeline for that appears to still be up in the air. On the other hand, it’s about this time each year that Christmas prep kicks into full swing at Holiday Services, and that hasn’t happened.


----------



## Mit88

Are Santa and his elves quarantining before dropping presents off? What kind of mask will he wear? A Gaiter? How is the spread of COVID in the North Pole? Do they have it under control?


----------



## brockash

Perdita&Pongo said:


> When do Halloween decorations usually go up in the WDW parks?


Lately it's been mid-August, before the first Halloween party.  It'll be interesting to see when they decide to change out this year.  I don't know why they wouldn't change their decor, but I'm not sure if they feel like mid August is needed lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Even still, if it's the same as now, more ride cuts, we plan to go in spring 2021 unless physically unable.
> 
> I want to go on vacation to WDW, it's been a while. I'm not getting any younger .
> 
> I don't know what 2021 or beyond will bring to us personally, and if this is how life is going to be for foreseeable future, we are going to roll with the punches! Adapt our vacation style for a bit.
> 
> We can go again in 2023 if things are back to normal.




Yeah I mean that's a decision everyone has to make for themselves. We went 7 times from 2015-2019, so we are good waiting. We'll probably upgrade to APs to make up for the lack of trips during this.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Are Santa and his elves quarantining before dropping presents off? What kind of mask will he wear? A Gaiter? How is the spread of COVID in the North Pole? Do they have it under control?




Well I told my kid that the Easter Bunny was in quarantine this year and will say the same about Christmas to get out from under the Santa lie.  She's old enough to take it.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> Are Santa and his elves quarantining before dropping presents off? What kind of mask will he wear? A Gaiter? How is the spread of COVID in the North Pole? Do they have it under control?


They sent all the Shelf elves home to quarantine with their kids and help with good behavior. If they go back to school then they will go back briefly to help, but you got to be conservative in what you ask Santa for because his time is limited and he has to make it fair. Also the post office and Mommy agreed to help him out.

AND THAT’S THE FACTS.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Well I told my kid that the Easter Bunny was in quarantine this year and will say the same about Christmas to get out from under the Santa lie.  She's old enough to take it.



Thankfully I’m not a parent yet. I’d crumble under the pressure in this situation


----------



## BorderTenny

AmberMV said:


> I saw a funny thing on FB last week where they said kids should dress up and sit on their front lawns and *cars can throw candy* at them


Transformers save Halloween? (Since most cars don't have hands and arms for throwing.)


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

andyman8 said:


> This year, they *were* supposed to go up in mid-August (in just about three weeks). We should still see Halloween decorations this year, albeit limited, but the timeline for that appears to still be up in the air. On the other hand, it’s about this time each year that Christmas prep kicks into full swing at Holiday Services, and that hasn’t happened.





brockash said:


> Lately it's been mid-August, before the first Halloween party.  It'll be interesting to see when they decide to change out this year.  I don't know why they wouldn't change their decor, but I'm not sure if they feel like mid August is needed lol.


I’m hoping they will be up by mid-September as I’ve booked another WDW trip as a re-do from my just ended “Suddenly Solo” trip, this time with my older daughter (who loves Halloween).


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Thankfully I’m not a parent yet. I’d crumble under the pressure in this situation



I would just say Santa is wearing an invisible mask, not yet available to the public.


----------



## Kadorto

anthony2k7 said:


> Right from that first "don't come" twitter video it has seemed post apocalyptic to me. Iv no idea how anyone can be enjoying the parks right now.



Had we not had old non-expiring tickets along with my boys heading off in different directions soon (one military the other college) we wouldn’t have come.   I think my boys realized that their official “childhood” is over and really wanted to experience Disney one last time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Thankfully I’m not a parent yet. I’d crumble under the pressure in this situation



Luckily I started trying to transition last Christmas, but I do feel for parents trying to keep the magic alive right now.


----------



## Mit88

If Santa would just drop off a clone of Carpets of Aladdin into my backyard, I might never need to go to WDW ever again. I’m just sayin. If anyone in here knows Mr. Cringle personally, just drop that hint to him for me.


----------



## Carol Jackson

This may be a bit long, but wanted to give people an idea of how much you can do at the Parks over 7 days. And I’m a 57 year old gal. A little younger and I’d a crushed Everest at least a dozen times!

Disney Rides July 2020

DHS
Slinky Dog Dash x3
Toy Story Midway Mania x8
Alien Swirling Saucers x2
Millenium Falcon Smugglers Run x3
Tower of Terror
The Muppet Movie x2
Rise of the Resistance x2
Rock n Roller Coaster
Star Tours x2
Mickey and Minnies Runaway Train
Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream

MK
7 Dwarfs Mine Train x3
Mickey’s Philharmagic x3
Winnie the Pooh
Tomorrowland Speedway
Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear x4
Carousel of Progress
Dumbo
Goofys Barnstormer
Under the Sea
Splash Mountain x3
Peter Pan
Small World
Haunted Mansion x2
Big Thunder Mountain x2
Pirates of the Carribean x3
Jungle Cruise
Aladdins Magic Carpets
Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse
Mad Tea Cups
Prince Charming Carousel
Country Bear Jamboree
Hall of Presidents
Space Mountain
Liberty Belle

AK
Flights of Passage x5
Navi River x2
Kilimanjaro Safari x3
Gorilla Falls
UP The Great Bird Show
Kali River Rapids x3
Maharajah Jungle Trek
Dinosaur x4
Dumbo Dinosaur
It’s Tough to Be a Bug
Animation Station

EPCOT
Frozen
Three Caballeros
Spaceship Earth x2
The Seas with Nemo
Figment
Living with the Land x2
Soarin’ x4
Mission Space
Test Track x2

105 rides

STEPS (2500/mile)
20,000
12,000
20,000
17,000
18,000
20,000
20,000
10,000

Total: 137,000 steps...54.8 miles


----------



## Vern60

Kadorto said:


> Just a bit of follow up...  We’re at the end of our stay now waiting for ME.   After 4 days in the parks the masks were getting to be a bit much, not to mention what seemed to be the ever omnipresent CM’s watching over us.   We had some really fun times, but overall a lackluster experience.   In some areas Disney is doing great but with the empty parks, no parades, fireworks, characters, high number of closed signs, etc..  it made our visit almost seem post-apocalyptic


Yeah, that's the same feeling (post-apocalyptic) that I get even just watching some of the vloggers. And I'm sure I'd feel the same about masks during the summer. I think the only time I personally could tolerate wearing one all day would be winter only. 
I'm tempted to look into Christmas break but with no fireworks and shows, so many shops and restaurants potentially still closed and the constant health monitoring yeah, it really seems not worth it.
Thanks for the informative post.


----------



## JacknSally

*Sharing this here because the topic of media coverage has come up a few times.

So, on July 11, Disney Parks Blog shared a photo from this guy to their Instagram stories. The photo was him and his two kids in front of the castle on July 10, and one of his kids had his mask hanging from an ear. It caused a small stir in some corners of social media at the time, 1) because it was odd to see DPB seemingly encouraging less-than-strict rule enforcement before the parks had even really opened and 2) some people felt DPB was unintentionally promoting a political candidate.*
*
He and his whole family have now tested positive. The way this story reads, he's saying he had someone over to his house on the 12th* and that person started feeling terrible through the week and tested positive on the 17th, so his family got tested on the 20th and found out they were also positive. Maybe that's the case. Maybe his friend had it and brought it to their house. Or, maybe he picked it up in the parks and unknowingly gave it to his friend. Or, his IG post said they went to MK because they were in town to meet the governor, so maybe he got it from DeSantis, or maybe he got it at the grocery store. The world will never know.

I do think it's interesting, though, that his going to the park around the same time he would've gotten this from his friend isn't mentioned at all, especially because that post is still in his Instagram highlights. I was one who assumed that any potential link between WDW and a positive case would be immediately sussed out and in all the news stories, but maybe not.

*The article doesn't mention specific dates, just days of the week, but the 12th, 17th, and 20th are the dates that logically correspond.
*
*https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/l...pfXdHJ_4LRIlzUR9RTAEc2ErEGarI87wraYNy1VwBYCyo*


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> I've given up on school being normal. Now I am wondering if we'll be doing Zoom Thanksgiving.


I'm starting to wonder the same things.  Thanksgiving and Christmas might just happen with our immediate family this year.


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> If Halloween cancellations already came out (Disney's came out weeks ago) I can only assume Christmas parties are out too.  Disney extended all dated tickets through 9/2021 but I sincerely hope they will extend APs further if this continues for a while.  AP availability continues to look bleak, and 30 extra days doesn't cut it.


Well I'm a platinum AP and have around 27 reserved park days due to the fact I have to stay on site, not all APs are hurting. They want you to book a weekend trip onsite, or a staycation of sorts, that's why they gave such generous AP discounts through September. You can have your 3 plus the ones from your booked trip. Of course it stinks for anyone who can't do that financially, but if it were me and I was local I would totally book a few nights stay and get out of the house for a bit. Wish I could do it right now actually, tired of looking at the same 4 walls. I have already been expecting them to cancel the christmas parties though, which stinks because we wanted to go to one on our Christmas trip (also, don't think they'll be the awesome christmas parade which I've always wanted to see in person). Maybe next year *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sarahslay

JacknSally said:


> *Sharing this here because the topic of media coverage has come up a few times.
> 
> So, on July 11, Disney Parks Blog shared a photo from this guy to their Instagram stories. The photo was him and his two kids in front of the castle on July 10, and one of his kids had his mask hanging from an ear. It caused a small stir in some corners of social media at the time, 1) because it was odd to see DPB seemingly encouraging less-than-strict rule enforcement before the parks had even really opened and 2) some people felt DPB was unintentionally promoting a political candidate.*
> 
> *He and his whole family have now tested positive. The way this story reads, he's saying he had someone over to his house on the 12th* and that person started feeling terrible through the week and tested positive on the 17th, so his family got tested on the 20th and found out they were also positive. Maybe that's the case. Maybe his friend had it and brought it to their house. Or, maybe he picked it up in the parks and unknowingly gave it to his friend. Or, his IG post said they went to MK because they were in town to meet the governor, so maybe he got it from DeSantis, or maybe he got it at the grocery store. The world will never know.
> 
> I do think it's interesting, though, that his going to the park around the same time he would've gotten this from his friend isn't mentioned at all, especially because that post is still in his Instagram highlights. I was one who assumed that any potential link between WDW and a positive case would be immediately sussed out and in all the news stories, but maybe not.
> 
> *The article doesn't mention specific dates, just days of the week, but the 12th, 17th, and 20th are the dates that logically correspond.*
> 
> *https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/l...pfXdHJ_4LRIlzUR9RTAEc2ErEGarI87wraYNy1VwBYCyo*


My cousin knows with him (was in politics for a while several years ago) and actually saw him around this time, and got a call telling them they may have been exposed since they don't know when/where they got it. His wife has a very rare and aggressive cancer so it's pretty bad (she didn't come in contact, but he could always spread it to her). It was after the Disney trip that he saw him, and my cousin has tested negative, although he said it was a brief encounter. It is always possible he could have gotten it there, but it would be more likely if he spent extended amount of time with this person who was then sick that he and his family contracted it that way (this is also why we still won't have people over to our house). I know a lot of people who have been to the parks since they opened, and to Universal right when they opened, and so far so good no one has gotten sick, but I am always waiting for that one big news article to come out after one person gets sick claiming there is now a HUGE outbreak at WDW.


----------



## JacknSally

andyman8 said:


> This year, they *were* supposed to go up in mid-August (in just about three weeks). We should still see Halloween decorations this year, albeit limited, but the timeline for that appears to still be up in the air._ *On the other hand, it’s about this time each year that Christmas prep kicks into full swing at Holiday Services, and that hasn’t happened.*_



*Hmmm, that's interesting. I wonder what they've got in mind for decorations this year.

The main reason we booked for the week after Thanksgiving this year was to see the Christmas decorations again. Wilderness Lodge's decorations are why we rented a night at Copper Creek. Usually we go the last week in October for the fall/Halloween stuff. The other cutbacks so far haven't deterred us, but if it's all the cutbacks plus no POFQ plus no (or lessened) Christmas atmosphere, that might convince us to just go ahead and push out to the spring. We've been wanting to do Flower & Garden again for a while. Hm.*


----------



## Rash

Seeing a lot of this in IOA today. UO not cracking down as well as Disney. And it’s getting difficult to social distance since it’s so crowded in Hogsmeade. Also, no social distance markers on ground on part of Hagrid ride (awesome btw). Had to tell people behind us twice to please back up.


----------



## JacknSally

*Teleclashter is Craig from The Dis.*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286717331616313344*


----------



## Sarahslay

Rash said:


> Seeing a lot of this in IOA today. UO not cracking down as well as Disney. And it’s getting difficult to social distance since it’s so crowded in Hogsmeade. Also, no social distance markers on ground on part of Hagrid ride (awesome btw). Had to tell people behind us twice to please back up.


I'm watching a vlog right now from UO/IOA from the past week, and it's way too crowded to me. If people weren't wearing masks I wouldn't know anything was different than a normal day pre-covid.


----------



## mattpeto

Carol Jackson said:


> This may be a bit long, but wanted to give people an idea of how much you can do at the Parks over 7 days. And I’m a 57 year old gal. A little younger and I’d a crushed Everest at least a dozen times!
> 
> Disney Rides July 2020
> 
> DHS
> Slinky Dog Dash x3
> Toy Story Midway Mania x8
> Alien Swirling Saucers x2
> Millenium Falcon Smugglers Run x3
> Tower of Terror
> The Muppet Movie x2
> Rise of the Resistance x2
> Rock n Roller Coaster
> Star Tours x2
> Mickey and Minnies Runaway Train
> Walt Disney: One Man’s Dream
> 
> MK
> 7 Dwarfs Mine Train x3
> Mickey’s Philharmagic x3
> Winnie the Pooh
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Astro Orbiter
> Buzz Lightyear x4
> Carousel of Progress
> Dumbo
> Goofys Barnstormer
> Under the Sea
> Splash Mountain x3
> Peter Pan
> Small World
> Haunted Mansion x2
> Big Thunder Mountain x2
> Pirates of the Carribean x3
> Jungle Cruise
> Aladdins Magic Carpets
> Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse
> Mad Tea Cups
> Prince Charming Carousel
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Hall of Presidents
> Space Mountain
> Liberty Belle
> 
> AK
> Flights of Passage x5
> Navi River x2
> Kilimanjaro Safari x3
> Gorilla Falls
> UP The Great Bird Show
> Kali River Rapids x3
> Maharajah Jungle Trek
> Dinosaur x4
> Dumbo Dinosaur
> It’s Tough to Be a Bug
> Animation Station
> 
> EPCOT
> Frozen
> Three Caballeros
> Spaceship Earth x2
> The Seas with Nemo
> Figment
> Living with the Land x2
> Soarin’ x4
> Mission Space
> Test Track x2
> 
> 105 rides
> 
> STEPS (2500/mile)
> 20,000
> 12,000
> 20,000
> 17,000
> 18,000
> 20,000
> 20,000
> 10,000
> 
> Total: 137,000 steps...54.8 miles



I mean that's awesome if you are all about the rides.  I wouldn't mind doing those just those things at the fraction of the cost and I was a local.  But Disney World is so much more than the rides though.   And riding through something 3x or 4x seems fun but it also sounds like diminishing returns a bit, especially when you return when things are more normal.

And FWIW, if the wait times don't start cranking up again due to low crowds, Disney will be in trouble.  We need some of those 7 out of 10 days from the Crowd Calendar to complain about again.


----------



## SarahC97

Rash said:


> Seeing a lot of this in IOA today. UO not cracking down as well as Disney. And it’s getting difficult to social distance since it’s so crowded in Hogsmeade. Also, no social distance markers on ground on part of Hagrid ride (awesome btw). Had to tell people behind us twice to please back up.


Are people pretty receptive to it when you ask them to back up in line?


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> Not. The. Same.
> 
> I want it all, and I want it now.


----------



## Mit88

Life is what you make it. Disney ain’t cheap, so if you need the full magic treatment to feel its worth the trip, then obviously right now isn’t the best time for you. If you can make the best out of the day just by being in the parks and riding rides, then its a great time to go (as long as you know the risks). If you need fireworks and thats a big reason you’re not going, Seaworld is like a 20-180 minute drive away depending on traffic. Spend the day at Disney and drive (if you rent a car) to Seaworld to watch the fireworks.


----------



## MrsBooch

I've read about delivery of luggage still happening, as far as you pick up your luggage from the airport, you bring it to Magical Express - they load it - then at some point it's taken to your room - but are they still delivering (for a fee) groceries to your room? As in - if I order from a grocery delivery service, and it's stored then either I can go pick it up and haul it back or I can call and pay for bell services to come? Is the latter half of that still happening?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Can anyone tell me if they’ve seen Via Napoli using their outdoor tables?


----------



## Jennifer Harris

[/QUOTE]


MrsBooch said:


> I've read about delivery of luggage still happening, as far as you pick up your luggage from the airport, you bring it to Magical Express - they load it - then at some point it's taken to your room - but are they still delivering (for a fee) groceries to your room? As in - if I order from a grocery delivery service, and it's stored then either I can go pick it up and haul it back or I can call and pay for bell services to come? Is the latter half of that still happening?


We just left after a week at WDW & had groceries delivered from amazon prime & stored with bell services. They delivered them to our room after we got back to the hotel.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-cast-member-blockouts-extended-until-november-2020/


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286709842699259904*


----------



## Rash

SarahC97 said:


> Are people pretty receptive to it when you ask them to back up in line?


yes no issues


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/disney-world-cast-member-blockouts-extended-until-november-2020/


Yep. Just remember, folks, that the CMs you encounter every day are not only taking the risk of being there for you but are also not able to enjoy the parks themselves on their personal days off (for oblivious reasons, not totally faulting Disney). Please be extra kinda, courteous, and generous to them right now.


----------



## Helvetica

SarahC97 said:


> Are people pretty receptive to it when you ask them to back up in line?



The sideways point seems to work pretty well.


----------



## coolbrook

SarahC97 said:


> Are people pretty receptive to it when you ask them to back up in line?


Not OP, but the two times I asked people to backup when I was there last week they did with no trouble or attitude.  Like, "Oops, sorry."


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286709842699259904*


Honestly I think it’s the right call. We’ve learned a lot more about covid in the last month and it looks like Universal is paying some attention to the enclosed space = bad idea...


----------



## Dulcee

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly I think it’s the right call. We’ve learned a lot more about covid in the last month and it looks like Universal is paying some attention to the enclosed space = bad idea...


Enclosed places plus a lot of yelling, screaming, laughing.... not a great idea.


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly I think it’s the right call. We’ve learned a lot more about covid in the last month and it looks like Universal is paying some attention to the enclosed space = bad idea...



*Oh, absolutely agree! I've never even been to HHN (loooooove Halloween, though) but it's still just sad to know how much work they were putting into it hopefully happening and now it's definitely not. I appreciate them making this call, though.*


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, absolutely agree! I've never even been to HHN (loooooove Halloween, though) but it's still just sad to know how much work they were putting into it hopefully happening and now it's definitely not. I appreciate them making this call, though.*


And all the jobs lost.  It all just sucks.  The entertainment industry is getting hit the hardest


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> And all the jobs lost.  It all just sucks.  The entertainment industry is getting hit the hardest



Jobs these people thought were secured until this morning too. Maybe some had an inkling of an idea, but everything they were doing literally up until the announcement seemed like all systems a go for HHN


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Jobs these people thought were secured until this morning too. Maybe some had an inkling of an idea, but everything they were doing literally up until the announcement seemed like all systems a go for HHN


Exactly,  they were hiring internally for house attendants,  my son applied but thankfully also applied for volcano bay lifeguard and got that first.  He's gone from performing at the theme parks everyday with ragtime gals, frog choir and British revolution to only performing with frog choir and now part time lifeguard, and he's absolutely grateful to have those now


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  they were hiring internally for house attendants,  my son applied but thankfully also applied for volcano bay lifeguard and got that first.  He's gone from performing at the theme parks everyday with ragtime gals, frog choir and British revolution to only performing with frog choir and now part time lifeguard, and he's absolutely grateful to have those now



*I'm so sorry for him, but also happy for him that he was able to be put in a spot elsewhere. I know it's not the same, though.*


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  they were hiring internally for house attendants,  my son applied but thankfully also applied for volcano bay lifeguard and got that first.  He's gone from performing at the theme parks everyday with ragtime gals, frog choir and British revolution to only performing with frog choir and now part time lifeguard, and he's absolutely grateful to have those now



A job is a job, especially right now, but when your passion is being able to perform for guests and be responsible for the joy that comes with that from both ends, the TM/CM and guest, its just heartbreaking. Those jobs will be back, in time, but  as you said, the entertainment industry just cant seem to catch a break


----------



## Helvetica

They’re starting to solicit in the parks for DVC again. There wasn’t anything on Sunday that I saw while I was in Epcot, but I’ve slowly started to see stuff around the parks and they sent me an email after I got here. They’re showing 2 bedroom villas at select resorts and an offer of a free gift. Saratoga (where they usually take people) isn’t on the list.

The website when you can the code in the parks:
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discover-dvc/#open-house


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Helvetica said:


> They’re starting to solicit in the parks for DVC again. There wasn’t anything on Sunday that I saw while I was in Epcot, but I’ve slowly started to see stuff around the parks and they sent me an email after I got here. They’re showing 2 bedroom villas at select resorts and an offer of a free gift. Saratoga (where they usually take people) isn’t on the list.
> 
> The website when you can the code in the parks:
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discover-dvc/#open-house


During my stay at the Poly last weekend, I was invited to tour one of the Bungalows (I didn’t) but they showed me the gift was a ~5x7 “lithograph”.


----------



## andyman8

Helvetica said:


> They’re starting to solicit in the parks for DVC again. There wasn’t anything on Sunday that I saw while I was in Epcot, but I’ve slowly started to see stuff around the parks and they sent me an email after I got here. They’re showing 2 bedroom villas at select resorts and an offer of a free gift. Saratoga (where they usually take people) isn’t on the list.
> 
> The website when you can the code in the parks:
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discover-dvc/#open-house





Perdita&Pongo said:


> During my stay at the Poly last weekend, I was invited to tour one of the Bungalows (I didn’t) but they showed me the gift was a ~5x7 “lithograph”.


Worth noting these open houses are _not_ with DVC Guides. They are not doing tours at the moment. The open houses of the selected villas are hosted by Resort Ops CMs who basically are supposed to give you a very brief explanation of the functionality of the villa (i.e. "here's how the pull out bed works," "here's where the in-unit laundry is," etc...). If you actually have DVC-related questions or you want to purchase, you're instructed to call Sales while you're in the villa.


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286757477716037634*


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286757477716037634*


I figured it was pretty much a given that everything in California was canceled given that the parks aren't even open and there is no plan to open them. I actually would not be surprised if DLC doesn't open the rest of this year.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286757477716037634*


----------



## MrsBooch

andyman8 said:


> Worth noting these open houses are _not_ with DVC Guides. They are not doing tours at the moment. The open houses of the selected villas are hosted by Resort Ops CMs who basically are supposed to give you a very brief explanation of the functionality of the villa (i.e. "here's how the pull out bed works," "here's where the in-unit laundry is," etc...). If you actually have DVC-related questions or you want to purchase, you're instructed to call Sales while you're in the villa.



Is there any hint as to when they'll bring back the DVC guides? Just curious.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286766168120930304


----------



## Mit88

The 3 pass system is strange, but as an AP, you’re still able to go to A park every day. And I’m guessing these reallocations of passes from one bucket to the AP bucket for DHS will continue. The only thing thats really missing from being a local AP holder is park hopping.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286766168120930304



woo, just nabbed one for Aug 2.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Mit88 said:


> A job is a job, especially right now, but when your passion is being able to perform for guests and be responsible for the joy that comes with that from both ends, the TM/CM and guest, its just heartbreaking. Those jobs will be back, in time, but  as you said, the entertainment industry just cant seem to catch a break


I love British Revolution!  Definitely one of my favorite WDW experiences.  I'll miss it terribly.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286772650686271496


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286772650686271496



*Not soon?*


----------



## JacknSally

https://allears.net/2020/07/24/news-the-resort-boats-are-now-operating-in-disney-world/


----------



## Helvetica

The canopy structure is going up on Tron



Stitch is out



Merida was horseless today (102 heat index at the time)


No one rides a horse like Gaston (from earlier in the day when it wasn’t as hot)



Jose found


----------



## Jrb1979

https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
Interesting from a CMs point of view.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> Is there any hint as to when they'll bring back the DVC guides? Just curious.


My understanding is that it'll be quite some time. Most O&T (Office and Technical) roles and TWDC corporate roles are either still on furlough or working from home, unless those employees absolutely have to be in the parks.


Jrb1979 said:


> https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
> Interesting from a CMs point of view.


Key paragraph:  "When I hear from guests, and especially when I hear people complain about how “you can’t do this now,” or “you can’t do that now,” there’s one thought that always runs through my head: “Well, you’re here by choice, and I’m here by necessity. You had a choice to come, and I did not.” But if they’re going to come and follow the safety guidelines, I’m grateful to have a job. I love what I do. But once people start to complain about the safety measures that have been taken to not only protect them but also us, that’s when I get frustrated."

I've heard from more than a few CMs that there's a fair amount of complaining to CMs about what's not available at the moment. Please be better.


----------



## only hope

rlk said:


> I've always wondered why parties of one or two people get relegated to the back seat.  Why can't the smaller party be seated in the front of the car. We are a family of four, so always have another party in the last row.



Parties are (were) sent to an available spot, whether front or back. I was solo in the front once 



SarahC97 said:


> Are people pretty receptive to it when you ask them to back up in line?



I nicely told one family their marker was back there when we all finally came to a stop inside the the queue for the Bourne show today. They were barely six feet away. She told me to stop it, that they were far enough away and I could move up a bit if I wanted to. I said we are supposed to stay six feet apart and she said we are. I dropped it but was not happy. Those lines are on the ground for a reason! That’s where we are supposed to stand. They shouldn’t be pushing it by being just barely six feet away. And even if they’re not concerned when I voiced mine, the appropriate response is to back up. Today was my second visit and that was the first bad encounter I had. Ny first visit a few times people were following in a moving queue too closely but after I glanced back a few times they stayed farther back.

I went to Disney Springs on the way home for the first time. I saw a LOT of exposed noses and one person with a chin mask. Non-Disney employees walked by and said nothing. I guess only Disney employees enforce it but the only place I saw them was in the garage/near the garage stairwell and in and around World of Disney.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
> Interesting from a CMs point of view.


 
Some mouths and noses out? Some people complaining? Surely this article is incorrect, we were told the negative complainers stayed home, leaving blissfully happy Disney guests, and that any reports of non compliance have been manufactured for attention.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that it'll be quite some time. Most O&T (Office and Technical) roles and TWDC corporate roles are either still on furlough or working from home, unless those employees absolutely have to be in the parks.
> 
> Key paragraph:  "When I hear from guests, and especially when I hear people complain about how “you can’t do this now,” or “you can’t do that now,” there’s one thought that always runs through my head: “Well, you’re here by choice, and I’m here by necessity. You had a choice to come, and I did not.” But if they’re going to come and follow the safety guidelines, I’m grateful to have a job. I love what I do. But once people start to complain about the safety measures that have been taken to not only protect them but also us, that’s when I get frustrated."
> 
> I've heard from more than a few CMs that there's a fair amount of complaining to CMs about what's not available at the moment. Please be better.


That’s pretty inexcusable. Anyone going to WDW right now without researching what’s running and not would be nuts. If you don’t like what’s running, don’t go, but going and then taking it out on CMs makes zero sense. I remain amazed by how many things are actually operating right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Some mouths and noses out? Some people complaining? Surely this article is incorrect, we were told the negative complainers stayed home, leaving blissfully happy Disney guests, and that any reports of non compliance have been manufactured for attention.


Disney is the safest place on earth. End of story.


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> Disney is the safest place on earth. End of story.


I’m so over the ‘safer than my local grocery store’ argument that keeps getting thrown around. If that’s true, please start petitioning your local stores to do better.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Disney is the safest place on earth. End of story.


Sarcasm doesn't suit you well. Everybody knows it immediately.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s pretty inexcusable. Anyone going to WDW right now without researching what’s running and not would be nuts. If you don’t like what’s running, don’t go, but going and then taking it out on CMs makes zero sense. I remain amazed by how many things are actually operating right now.



Sure. But people are going to complain. Everywhere. During anything. Until the end of time.
Fact. Let's not act like it's unexpected or surprising.


----------



## New Mouse

Jrb1979 said:


> https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
> Interesting from a CMs point of view.



To ask someone to self isolate and not pay them is garbage.


----------



## Dentam

ResortTV1 livestream is doing a skyliner tour of resorts tonight.  Crowding issue in Pop with a lot of ppl waiting for mobile orders indoors there.  Josh walked in, showed it, and speed walked right back out.  Sounds like it is a situation created by parks closing and reduced food options.  Disney needs to address this - even if it's just having people wait outdoors, that would be safer.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286766168120930304


Great news! Was able to move up my HS reservations. Overall, with the added spots now for all parks, it seems very flexible to meet the needs of local APs like me to book frequently.


----------



## andyman8

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 livestream is doing a skyliner tour of resorts tonight.  Crowding issue in Pop with a lot of ppl waiting for mobile orders indoors there.  Josh walked in, showed it, and speed walked right back out.  Sounds like it is a situation created by parks closing and reduced food options.  Disney needs to address this - even if it's just having people wait outdoors, that would be safer.


Saw that as well. I always appreciate how honest they are. Much like crowding at attraction exits (by the hand sanitizer), QS entrances seem to be another chokepoint that needs to be addressed. With Pop, I imagine the problem is also exacerbated by the fact that it is currently the only Value/Moderate option on property at the moment, so it is reasonably full, but some folks in the comments also mentioned similar issues at the Contempo Cafe. I'm going to be at BLT/Contemporary early next month, so I'm hopeful Disney resolves this as soon as possible. For the time being, I'd suggest ordering and waiting a decent ways away from the entrance and then high tailing it through the crowd when your order is called.


----------



## New Mouse

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 livestream is doing a skyliner tour of resorts tonight.  Crowding issue in Pop with a lot of ppl waiting for mobile orders indoors there.  Josh walked in, showed it, and speed walked right back out.  Sounds like it is a situation created by parks closing and reduced food options.  Disney needs to address this - even if it's just having people wait outdoors, that would be safer.



Im surprised the struggle is real with these decisions.  Simple math...parks closing earlier creates higher demand for food and services elsewhere.


----------



## Dulcee

andyman8 said:


> Saw that as well. I always appreciate how honest they are. Much like crowding at attraction exits (by the hand sanitizer), QS entrances seem to be another chokepoint that needs to be addressed. With Pop, I imagine the problem is also exacerbated by the fact that it is currently the only Value/Moderate option on property at the moment, so it is reasonably full, but some folks in the comments also mentioned similar issues at the Contempo Cafe. I'm going to be at BLT/Contemporary early next month, so I'm hopeful Disney resolves this as soon as possible. For the time being, I'd suggest ordering and waiting a decent ways away from the entrance and then high tailing it through the crowd when your order is called.


Hopefully this is a sign to Disney that they need to start expanding options if they continue to see what seems like increased attendance.


----------



## Dulcee

I’m worried we’ll see similar issues at CBR, especially since they aren’t opening the TS option


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that it'll be quite some time. Most O&T (Office and Technical) roles and TWDC corporate roles are either still on furlough or working from home, unless those employees absolutely have to be in the parks.
> 
> Key paragraph:  "When I hear from guests, and especially when I hear people complain about how “you can’t do this now,” or “you can’t do that now,” there’s one thought that always runs through my head: “Well, you’re here by choice, and I’m here by necessity. You had a choice to come, and I did not.” But if they’re going to come and follow the safety guidelines, I’m grateful to have a job. I love what I do. But once people start to complain about the safety measures that have been taken to not only protect them but also us, that’s when I get frustrated."
> 
> I've heard from more than a few CMs that there's a fair amount of complaining to CMs about what's not available at the moment. Please be better.


I agree ppl should be better. We thanked every CM we saw & they all seemed appreciative of that. BUT as far as the article...everyone is there by choice even if one is for fun vs the other working. No one is forced to do anything.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
> Interesting from a CMs point of view.



_So at first, everyone was just like, “Oh, cool, two-week paid vacation! We’ll get to stay at home and not do anything.”_

Sounds more like a complaining employee that didn't want to work then anything else.


----------



## fla4fun

Farro said:


> Sure. But people are going to complain. Everywhere. During anything. Until the end of time.
> Fact. Let's not act like it's unexpected or surprising.


True, but taking it out on someone who doesn’t set the policies or have the power to do anything to make it better for you is counterproductive.  If you (general you, not you specifically) aren’t happy, go to Guest Relations and find out who you need to speak to about your particular complaint. Be firm, but be polite.  When I have an issue bad enough that I need to bring it to someone’s attention, I want to be sure it’s the person who can make it right for me.  It just adds to MY frustration to take it out on someone who can’t help me.  

I was very thankful for the CMs who were working when I was there last week.  I have finished my first week of quarantine since returning home, and many times this week I thought about how nervous I would be if I had a job working as closely as many of these CMs do with the public and wondering every day if I were infected by them. I don’t want to make their job any more difficult than it already is.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that it'll be quite some time. Most O&T (Office and Technical) roles and TWDC corporate roles are either still on furlough or working from home, unless those employees absolutely have to be in the parks.
> 
> Key paragraph:  "When I hear from guests, and especially when I hear people complain about how “you can’t do this now,” or “you can’t do that now,” there’s one thought that always runs through my head: “Well, you’re here by choice, and I’m here by necessity. You had a choice to come, and I did not.” But if they’re going to come and follow the safety guidelines, I’m grateful to have a job. I love what I do. But once people start to complain about the safety measures that have been taken to not only protect them but also us, that’s when I get frustrated."
> 
> I've heard from more than a few CMs that there's a fair amount of complaining to CMs about what's not available at the moment. Please be better.



Well, tons of guests complained before so guess there is one thing that hasn't changed


----------



## only hope

xuxa777 said:


> _So at first, everyone was just like, “Oh, cool, two-week paid vacation! We’ll get to stay at home and not do anything.”_
> 
> Sounds more like a complaining employee that didn't want to work then anything else.



Don’t forget this quote: “Now, four months later, when we first started hearing rumblings that we were going back, I was just excited to be able to get out of the house. But the more I sat down and thought about it, I was just anxious.” 

As a person who is now considered an “essential” worker and never stopped working in the public (wholesale club), I disagree.The nature of jobs that have contact with the public have all changed, and all have become dangerous. Any one of us could die or get seriously ill from covid, and we are more likely to be infected due to the nature of our jobs. The psychological change for those in the theme park/entertainment sectors is greater than those of us at stores, since their jobs revolve around providing a great experience which is now at odds with keeping people as safe as possible. Also, most of the WDW cm’s who have been called back _just_ went back to work weeks and ago and are still adjusting to their new normal. The parks haven’t been open long. This is all new to them.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

My family have arrived yesterday afternoon and have been to DHS yesterday and today.  So far we're having a great time!  Been on lots of rides, including our first time ever on RoR and MMRR!  My kiddos (9 and 7) have been doing great with the masks so far.  It's been nice to not worry about FP times and to be able to ride everything multiple times!  For example, my DD7 has ridden SDD 9 times!  MK is up tomorrow!


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 livestream is doing a skyliner tour of resorts tonight.  Crowding issue in Pop with a lot of ppl waiting for mobile orders indoors there.  Josh walked in, showed it, and speed walked right back out.  Sounds like it is a situation created by parks closing and reduced food options.  Disney needs to address this - even if it's just having people wait outdoors, that would be safer.


 
They need more options for people to be able to order and take back at least to room.. when tables are fewer and far between as well.


----------



## Jjbbllfrg

New Mouse said:


> Im surprised the struggle is real with these decisions.  Simple math...parks closing earlier creates higher demand for food and services elsewhere.



Especially when the restaurants and bars and pool close at 9:00


----------



## Mit88

Are we surprised a CM is upset about working? There were 10,000 of them that signed the petition to delay the opening. I’m surprised this is the only report we’ve seen. Most CM’s seem happy and grateful to be back at work from what I’ve heard


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s pretty inexcusable. Anyone going to WDW right now without researching what’s running and not would be nuts. If you don’t like what’s running, don’t go, but going and then taking it out on CMs makes zero sense. I remain amazed by how many things are actually operating right now.


Some guests and cast members are always going to complain no matter what.  Given the added stress of a trip right now on both guests and cast members, what is described in the article seems pretty mild.

That said, let’s all remember to be nice to each other. Being nice doesn’t cost us anything and will often make you feel better yourself.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s pretty inexcusable. Anyone going to WDW right now without researching what’s running and not would be nuts. If you don’t like what’s running, don’t go, but going and then taking it out on CMs makes zero sense. I remain amazed by how many things are actually operating right now.



Not everyone scours Disney fan forums. Some people going to Disney might be from smaller towns/cities in states that haven’t been impacted yet. Not every state has been hit as hard as NY and Florida. That’s why the mask mandate is so hard to make country wide. If you don’t see the impact happening in front of your eyes, chances are you’re not going to take it as seriously as someone that sees it happening in their town/city. Heck, Florida cant even get on the same page about masks. Someone could be local in a town where masks aren’t mandatory, head up to Disney thinking it might be just as lax as their town. It might be easy to assume because its 2020 that everyone knows about everything happening everywhere at every second, but some people aren’t as in tune with things as you think. Why do you think Disney made tickets available at guest services? Possibly because people didn’t know that they needed to make reservations?

Do I believe the anger and frustration should be taken out on the CMs because those people didn’t do research? Absolutely (insert word that I cant say here) not. It’s never excusable, pandemic or not. But I’d be dense to think it hasn’t happened, and wont continue to happen, pandemic or not


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Some guests and cast members are always going to complain no matter what.  Given the added stress of a trip right now on both guests and cast members, what is described in the article seems pretty mild.
> 
> That said, let’s all remember to be nice to each other. Being nice doesn’t cost us anything and will often make you feel better yourself.



if you’re feeling stressed, do what I do. You’ll instantly feel much, much better.


----------



## MegaraWink

This week was probably the best Disney trip I've ever taken. I expected to get Covid (I haven't, yet). 7 days in the parks. Today is my last day, at AK, then I drive home. After the terrible loneliness and depression of the last 4 months, I needed exactly what Disney sells. Life is short and painful; thank goodness for what happiness we can discover! The spontaneity and PEACE at Disney right now, that is something I may never experience again. I feel truly lucky. I went from saying "What a time to be alive" in a negative way, to saying it in a positive way this week. 

If you can get to the parks, do it. Enjoy it while you can!

Oh, and I spent alllll day at Epcot yesterday. I was surprised. There's still much to enjoy there. People talk about how you miss the international program, but I think Disney has done a great job at faking it. I guess they've assigned people based on appearance and language skills.


----------



## Dulcee

MegaraWink said:


> Oh, and I spent alllll day at Epcot yesterday. I was surprised. There's still much to enjoy there. People talk about how you miss the international program, but I think Disney has done a great job at faking it. I guess they've assigned people based on appearance and language skills.


I wonder if as CMs applied for different temporary spots there was a subset of CMs who may have asked to work at a country of ancestry? Not quite the same as the international CMs but a nice chance for people to still proudly show off a part of their heritage.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Jrb1979 said:


> https://slate.com/human-interest/2020/07/disney-world-worker-reopening-diary.html
> Interesting from a CMs point of view.


Interesting...... but wondering what the writers agenda is.  “_This as-told-to essay is based on a conversation with a worker at Disney World in Orlando, Florida. It has been transcribed, condensed, and edited”_


----------



## apinknightmare

Chris Ehlers said:


> Interesting...... but wondering what the writers agenda is.  “_This as-told-to essay is based on a conversation with a worker at Disney World in Orlando, Florida. It has been transcribed, condensed, and edited”_



The whole piece is basically a mild complaint about working in a theme park during a pandemic. The strongest position taken was that this person gets frustrated when people complain about the safety procedures and is scared to confront people about not complying to the rules because they're worried about escalation - which is something that has been well-documented as happening outside of Disney. They don't even fully commit to pushing the idea that the parks should close because they're worried about having difficulty getting unemployment - yet another thing that we know is happening. 

If there's an "agenda" in the piece it's to be kind to these people and follow the rules, something people should be doing anyway.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 livestream is doing a skyliner tour of resorts tonight.  Crowding issue in Pop with a lot of ppl waiting for mobile orders indoors there.  Josh walked in, showed it, and speed walked right back out.  Sounds like it is a situation created by parks closing and reduced food options.  Disney needs to address this - even if it's just having people wait outdoors, that would be safer.


Pop has a big bottleneck problem right where you enter the gift shop/pick up mobile orders. They have set it up so both have the exact same entrance which only fits 1-2 people through at a time and a CM has to "wave" you in. The problem is, you have to wait in a long line of people with mobile orders or questions even if you just want to walk into the gift shop. People insist on having their entire family wait all of 2 feet from the entrance hole in the barrier for their mobile order to be ready which creates a big clog. This was definitely a frustrating issue, but one of the only I saw like that when I was there. If they had a separate line to enter the gift shop and/or directed people waiting for their orders to be ready to go sit somewhere else I really think it would help some. Almost every time I was in the lobby nearly all of the seating along the back wall was empty. It's a cluster right now because of people hovering near that one narrow gift shop/food entrance. I totally agree this is an area they need to do better in though, for social distancing and because the system just doesn't make sense when you need to wait in a 10min line of people with mobile order problems/questions just to get into a gift shop that doesn't actually have a wait or pick up an order that is actually ready.

I still had a great time on my trip overall, this was just an area that needs work.


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Pop has a big bottleneck problem right where you enter the gift shop/pick up mobile orders. They have set it up so both have the exact same entrance which only fits 1-2 people through at a time and a CM has to "wave" you in. The problem is, you have to wait in a long line of people with mobile orders or questions even if you just want to walk into the gift shop. People insist on having their entire family wait all of 2 feet from the entrance hole in the barrier for their mobile order to be ready which creates a big clog. This was definitely a frustrating issue, but one of the only I saw like that when I was there. If they had a separate line to enter the gift shop and/or directed people waiting for their orders to be ready to go sit somewhere else I really think it would help some. Almost every time I was in the lobby nearly all of the seating along the back wall was empty. It's a cluster right now because of people hovering near that one narrow gift shop/food entrance. I totally agree this is an area they need to do better in though, for social distancing and because the system just doesn't make sense when you need to wait in a 10min line of people with mobile order problems/questions just to get into a gift shop that doesn't actually have a wait or pick up an order that is actually ready.
> 
> I still had a great time on my trip overall, this was just an area that needs work.


Did you message Disney with your concern? Enough messages about the covid-dangerous situation they’ve created at Pop and maybe they’ll adjust it.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Did you message Disney with your concern? Enough messages about the covid-dangerous situation they’ve created at Pop and maybe they’ll adjust it.


I haven't. I just avoided the area unless I really needed to get into the gift shop. This is just one of the only situations from the week that really sticks out to me as one of those, oh hey... moments. To be honest though, if people themselves would use common sense and spread to the available seating that is literally 15 feet away instead of insisting on being 2-3 feet from the CM while waiting for a mobile order to be ready (waffles will not walk off if you don't retrieve them within 5 seconds of app notification  ), it'd be fine, so there is definitely a high level of guest error here as well. They have a separate exit for the area already.

I wouldn't really call it a "concern" (for me personally) as much as an area that wasn't flowing super smoothly. It's just memorable because pretty much everywhere else was running extremely smoothly. For some reason everyone just decided this was a good place to crowd, there is ample space in the immediate area to spread out and many guests are actively choosing to not use it for some reason (but it is there for people who would rather wait out of the cluster). It'd be another thing if space to spread out was not available. I just don't really see holding Disney totally accountable for an issue that is at least 50% guests not using common sense.

I guess the CMs could strongly encourage guests to wait elsewhere, but I don't really know how they can force it. The open space is right there and people just ignore it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Sure. But people are going to complain. Everywhere. During anything. Until the end of time.
> Fact. Let's not act like it's unexpected or surprising.


Unexpected no, but still inexcusable given everything going on. I don't even take my son to the local zoo without first seeing what new COVID procedures are in place, so I would think people with an expensive theme park vacation would want to know what's what before going. Big ask, I know 

People complaining no matter what is of course a given though!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286899567649144833


----------



## Helvetica

They started running rides early at Epcot this morning. I’m not sure how early or if it’s just a few rides. Last time I was here they let us que early, but didn’t start until 11.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/exte...er-significant-downtime-expected-this-summer/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/exte...er-significant-downtime-expected-this-summer/




I so hope this is true!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/exte...er-significant-downtime-expected-this-summer/




Perfect time to get the work done. It needs it so badly.


----------



## Mit88

Turn it into Rocket Rods!

Just kidding?


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> I so hope this is true!!!



hope so, I know the last few times I was on it before the closure it was getting pretty bad.  At the end when the carts are supposed to link back up, they were slamming into each other pretty hard.

Turned into a thrill bumper car ride pretty quick


----------



## Vern60

MegaraWink said:


> This week was probably the best Disney trip I've ever taken. I expected to get Covid (I haven't, yet). 7 days in the parks. Today is my last day, at AK, then I drive home. After the terrible loneliness and depression of the last 4 months, I needed exactly what Disney sells. Life is short and painful; thank goodness for what happiness we can discover! The spontaneity and PEACE at Disney right now, that is something I may never experience again. I feel truly lucky. I went from saying "What a time to be alive" in a negative way, to saying it in a positive way this week.
> 
> If you can get to the parks, do it. Enjoy it while you can!
> 
> Oh, and I spent alllll day at Epcot yesterday. I was surprised. There's still much to enjoy there. People talk about how you miss the international program, but I think Disney has done a great job at faking it. I guess they've assigned people based on appearance and language skills.


That's great to hear, glad you are having an awesome time! I especially enjoyed hearing about Epcot and the world showcase. I was thinking I might miss the International CM's but maybe not so much.
Hmmm, maybe a Christmas trip might be in the cards after all. 
I really appreciate everyone's posts, (good and bad) as it can really help folks like me make an informed decision on what is a very big financial outlay for me.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287045174787538944


----------



## Mit88

Ugh. I’m gonna miss the empty parks. And I never even got to enjoy them while they were around. It was good while it lasted, but it was only a matter of time


----------



## OKW Lover

Mit88 said:


> Turn it into Rocket Rods!
> 
> Just kidding?


Those were at DisneyLand in California.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Ugh. I’m gonna miss the empty parks. And I never even got to enjoy them while they were around. It was good while it lasted, but it was only a matter of time



Yup. I’m sure it will be back to wall to wall crowds when I finally go.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287045174787538944


Have crowds really gotten bigger?


----------



## Makmak

Brianstl said:


> Have crowds really gotten bigger?


We just left and we’re there almost two weeks and you could see the crowds trending up.


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> Have crowds really gotten bigger?



probably a little bit.  But it's better to be ready now, just in case.  Probably learning that certain queues can quickly extend past what they have already planned


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Have crowds really gotten bigger?



FoP is at 35 minutes. 7x the normal wait time its been for the last 14 days


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Brianstl said:


> Have crowds really gotten bigger?



I think so.  There are definitely more people here this week than I saw in vlogs from last week.  Each day, the parks have gotten more and more full.  Definitely not normal “light” crowds, but there are people here.  We’re at DHS today, with group 27 for ROTR, but it’s currently down.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> FoP is at 35 minutes. 7x the normal wait time its been for the last 14 days


Early Saturday last week was the same.  If anything wait times were lower Monday-Friday this week than they were last week.


----------



## Farro

I think it's only weekends that are more crowded with locals.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


>


I did not expect them to increase capacity so quickly, especially considering the situation right now


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I did not expect them to increase capacity so quickly, especially considering the situation right now



I don’t think theyre increasing capacity, I think more people are feeling comfortable with going to the parks. A lot of “I feel safer at Disney than anywhere else” will draw in the people on the fence. There were a lot of people in here even saying that they wanted to wait and see how the opening went before deciding to go down, and I’m sure thats the feeling elsewhere as well. They’ve waited, they’ve seen, and they’re deciding to go.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Such a shame:
https://www.travelandleisure.com/at...hanghai-museum-glass-kids-break-disney-castle


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think theyre increasing capacity, I think more people are feeling comfortable with going to the parks. A lot of “I feel safer at Disney than anywhere else” will draw in the people on the fence. There were a lot of people in here even saying that they wanted to wait and see how the opening went before deciding to go down, and I’m sure thats the feeling elsewhere as well. They’ve waited, they’ve seen, and they’re deciding to go.


That's the trouble with relying on what others say to make your future decisions lol.  People say, "low crowds, it's a great time to visit" and people decide to come but they come in droves and now it's not "low crowds" anymore.  I hope it's just a case of it being a weekend and not indicative of a higher crowd trend.  I really expected to see low crowds for at least as long as the situation in FL is what it is.


----------



## Mit88

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Such a shame:
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/at...hanghai-museum-glass-kids-break-disney-castle



I cant be the only one surprised to find out this didn’t happen in America


----------



## AmberMV

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Such a shame:
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/at...hanghai-museum-glass-kids-break-disney-castle


That's a shame. I wonder why we are just hearing about it now when it happened 2 months ago


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> That's the trouble with relying on what others say to make your future decisions lol.  People say, "low crowds, it's a great time to visit" and people decide to come but they come in droves and now it's not "low crowds" anymore.  I hope it's just a case of it being a weekend and not indicative of a higher crowd trend.  I really expected to see low crowds for at least as long as the situation in FL is what it is.



Catch 22. It’s much safer with low crowds, but its less money coming in for Disney, which could result in budget cuts where Disney fans don’t want to see them. They can survive with the very low crowds we’ve been seeing for a certain amount of time, but after a while, the repercussions of it will come into play affecting the parks experience when it does get back to “normal”


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> I did not expect them to increase capacity so quickly, especially considering the situation right now


I think what is happening at Peter Pan’s Flight is specific to Peter Pan’s Flight and not related to larger crowds or increased capacity.  Now, if people walk in one morning and see this has happened at most attractions, then Disney is likely doing it because of larger crowds.


----------



## rteetz

I really don’t think crowds are increasing by that much. Weekends of course are going to be busier with locals coming.


----------



## AmberMV

Is anyone else on this page getting a "flash player may be out of date" ad redirecting from here?  I'm not getting it from any other page or website but this one


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Is anyone else on this page getting a "flash player may be out of date" ad redirecting from here?  I'm not getting it from any other page or website but this one
> View attachment 513279


That looks very dodgy!!


----------



## apinknightmare

AmberMV said:


> Is anyone else on this page getting a "flash player may be out of date" ad redirecting from here?  I'm not getting it from any other page or website but this one
> View attachment 513279



Yes, it just started for me - I get redirected every time when I’m on my laptop. My phone works okay - for now.


----------



## Helvetica

rteetz said:


> I really don’t think crowds are increasing by that much. Weekends of course are going to be busier with locals coming.



The wait times have been so wildly inaccurate at times that it’s hard to take whatever is on the app seriously without actually being there. Right now Epcot feels less busy now than it did last Sunday, but we’ll have to see what it’s like as the day goes on.


----------



## Mit88

Helvetica said:


> The wait times have been so wildly inaccurate at times that it’s hard to take whatever is on the app seriously without actually being there. Right now Epcot feels less busy now than it did last Sunday, but we’ll have to see what it’s like as the day goes on.



Inaccurate as they may be, there are still more rides posted at above 20 minutes than under and this is the first time I’ve seen that since they’ve opened.Doesn’t mean the parks are wall to wall packed, and yes it’s a weekend, but its tough to deny that you’re seeing at least a steady climb in attendance at the parks as we get further from the opening.


----------



## NokOnHarts

magickingdomprincess said:


> My family have arrived yesterday afternoon and have been to DHS yesterday and today.  So far we're having a great time!  Been on lots of rides, including our first time ever on RoR and MMRR!  My kiddos (9 and 7) have been doing great with the masks so far.  It's been nice to not worry about FP times and to be able to ride everything multiple times!  For example, my DD7 has ridden SDD 9 times!  MK is up tomorrow!



We are scheduled to arrive end of September but my son (age 8) is really unsure if he wants to go because he has to wear a mask, so we are back and forth on if we should keep our reservation. What masks are your kids using that they are tolerating in the heat? Also, are you feeling like the overall experience (and expense) is worth it with all the current changes? Hope your family continues to have a great trip!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Have crowds really gotten bigger?



Definitely seems busier, at least at MK on the weekends.  Still light compared to "normal" but just in variously reports seems not nearly as "dead" as earlier


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> FoP is at 35 minutes. 7x the normal wait time its been for the last 14 days



Ugh, now I am scared to even look at the wait time for the Carpets of Aladdin!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I really don’t think crowds are increasing by that much. Weekends of course are going to be busier with locals coming.



Yeah, that is what it looks like - like in "normal times" weekends are more crowded than midweek and this seems like similar percentage increase over the midweek crowd levels.  BUT to me does make it seem like locals liked what they saw from reports and ok coming now .... if that wasn't the case then wouldn't see any increase


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ugh, now I am scared to even look at the wait time for the Carpets of Aladdin!



They’ve been setting the wait time on CoA lower than the actual wait so that guests don’t get intimidated by the posted wait time. Once you’re in line, the adrenaline of riding on the carpets is already too high to notice the 5 minute posted wait time is actually a 75 minute line


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> They’ve been setting the wait time on CoA lower than the actual wait so that guests don’t get intimidated by the posted wait time. Once you’re in line, the adrenaline of riding on the carpets is already too high to notice the 5 minute posted wait time is actually a 75 minute line



Plus, it all gets muddled as whether it is a 75 min wait or a 5 minute wait it feels waaaaay too long!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus, it all gets muddled as whether it is a 75 min wait or a 5 minute wait it feels waaaaay too long!



Whether you wait 5 minutes, or 500 minutes, the minute you step off the ride you hear only “Well that was worth the wait, lets get back in line”


----------



## Helvetica

Mit88 said:


> Inaccurate as they may be, there are still more rides posted at above 20 minutes than under and this is the first time I’ve seen that since they’ve opened.Doesn’t mean the parks are wall to wall packed, and yes it’s a weekend, but its tough to deny that you’re seeing at least a steady climb in attendance at the parks as we get further from the opening.



I can only report what I’ve seen from this past week. The crowds have been very strange. At times, it seems busier. At other times, the park is dead. Some areas of a park may feel busy, but in another area there’s absolutely no one. I don’t know how to explain it. 

Maybe there are more people, but it’s by no means exponential growth. They’ve also been opening more shops and doing more things. For example, one of the Friendship boats is operating today. I don’t remember them doing that last Sunday. Last Sunday they had a long posted wait for Frozen that went into the World Showcase that I know scared people away, but it was actually just 25 minutes and it stayed that way for most of the day.


----------



## Makmak

AmberMV said:


> That's the trouble with relying on what others say to make your future decisions lol.  People say, "low crowds, it's a great time to visit" and people decide to come but they come in droves and now it's not "low crowds" anymore.  I hope it's just a case of it being a weekend and not indicative of a higher crowd trend.  I really expected to see low crowds for at least as long as the situation in FL is what it is.


We met families from Utah, Georgia and many other states that said they were there because they saw low crowds on the news  and booked last minute trips so I was thinking the same thing...that if everyone shows up for low crowds they create a big crowd haha


----------



## LaDonna

NokOnHarts said:


> We are scheduled to arrive end of September but my son (age 8) is really unsure if he wants to go because he has to wear a mask, so we are back and forth on if we should keep our reservation. What masks are your kids using that they are tolerating in the heat? Also, are you feeling like the overall experience (and expense) is worth it with all the current changes? Hope your family continues to have a great trip!


Ive been hearing/reading a lot of threads/boards and most say the disposable ones are so much better in the heat. Most are saying they are doing fine with masks that it’s already super hot and the masks don’t make much difference.


----------



## Mit88

Makmak said:


> We met families from Utah, Georgia and many other states that said they were there because they saw low crowds on the news  and booked last minute trips so I was thinking the same thing...that if everyone shows up for low crowds they create a big crowd haha



I think some people are in denial that there are some people choosing to go about life as normal as they can, taking vacations being one of them. People outside of Florida choosing to go to WDW was inevitable, especially as we get further from the opening.

Are there going to be 50,000 people in MK next week? No, because there are capacity limits. But just because they’re not hitting capacity day in and day out doesn’t mean there aren’t more people that were on the fence about going to Disney that are now deciding that its a calculated risk that theyre willing to take


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LaDonna said:


> Ive been hearing/reading a lot of threads/boards and most say the disposable ones are so much better in the heat. Most are saying they are doing fine with masks that it’s already super hot and the masks don’t make much difference.



We went to a theme park when it was 95 degrees out and honestly I preferred the cloth ones.  I tried a disposable one and felt better breathing in but breathing out it felt like it trapped more of the hot breath.

I definitely agree that more than anything it was just hot all over more than the mask specifically being an issue


----------



## Vern60

Helvetica said:


> I can only report what I’ve seen from this past week. The crowds have been very strange. At times, it seems busier. At other times, the park is dead. Some areas of a park may feel busy, but in another area there’s absolutely no one. I don’t know how to explain it.
> 
> Maybe there are more people, but it’s by no means exponential growth. They’ve also been opening more shops and doing more things. For example, one of the Friendship boats is operating today. I don’t remember them doing that last Sunday. Last Sunday they had a long posted wait for Frozen that went into the World Showcase that I know scared people away, but it was actually just 25 minutes and it stayed that way for most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 513297


Awesome to see the friendship boats starting to operate!
I wonder if the monorail will begin operation between the TC and Epcot or will that likely require park hopper to be reinstituted first I wonder?


----------



## JM23457

NokOnHarts said:


> We are scheduled to arrive end of September but my son (age 8) is really unsure if he wants to go because he has to wear a mask, so we are back and forth on if we should keep our reservation. What masks are your kids using that they are tolerating in the heat? Also, are you feeling like the overall experience (and expense) is worth it with all the current changes? Hope your family continues to have a great trip!


We use the paper ones. They're more comfortable to us than fabric.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Catch 22. It’s much safer with low crowds, but its less money coming in for Disney, which could result in budget cuts where Disney fans don’t want to see them. They can survive with the very low crowds we’ve been seeing for a certain amount of time, but after a while, the repercussions of it will come into play affecting the parks experience when it does get back to “normal”


Sorry to break it to you a lot of things are already being cut cause of the shutdown.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Sorry to break it to you a lot of things are already being cut cause of the shutdown.



You don’t say?

How heavy was that rock that you’ve been under?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, that is what it looks like - like in "normal times" weekends are more crowded than midweek and this seems like similar percentage increase over the midweek crowd levels.  BUT to me does make it seem like locals liked what they saw from reports and ok coming now .... if that wasn't the case then wouldn't see any increase


It appears to be more of a result of "reallocating" some reservations spots from the Theme Park Ticketholder bucket to the AP bucket. There's quite significant demand right now for WDW among local AP holders, hence why availability has been such a challenge, so while capacity may be the same, more "spots" are being used by AP holders since more have become available to them. Of course, Disney's not thrilled about it, because (especially with all these extensions), they're not making a lot of gate revenue on those guests. Plus, these are guests who don't usually for 8-10 hours, like regular "day guests" or hotel guests. The crowd patterns today aren't actually all that different from what we've been seeing on Saturdays at MK. Higher waits than most of us would like in the late morning into the afternoon, but waits generally have been taking a turn around 4pm or so, so we'll see if that happens today.


Vern60 said:


> Awesome to see the friendship boats starting to operate!
> I wonder if the monorail will begin operation between the TC and Epcot or will that likely require park hopper to be reinstituted first I wonder?


My understanding is it could be some time before the Epcot Monorail starts running. They may be waiting until all of the monorail resorts are fully open, which would be September 21, to consider reopening it since (without Park Hopping) that would be its only use. The FriendShip boats, on the other hand, will be resuming operation between Epcot, DHS, and the resorts on Wednesday with the reopening of the Dolphin.

ETA: The FriendShip boats will only be operating between Epcot, Disney’s BoardWalk, Dolphin, and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Turn it into Rocket Rods!
> 
> Just kidding?


I miss those things!! I was lucky enough to get to ride them one trip and they were the coolest Disney ride!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> We went to a theme park when it was 95 degrees out and honestly I preferred the cloth ones.  I tried a disposable one and felt better breathing in but breathing out it felt like it trapped more of the hot breath.
> 
> I definitely agree that more than anything it was just hot all over more than the mask specifically being an issue



At this point I'm just planning to pack every type of mask I have and just go crazy! 

We go late April/early May, so hopefully won't be as hot as now.


----------



## nkosiek

Mit88 said:


> Inaccurate as they may be, there are still more rides posted at above 20 minutes than under and this is the first time I’ve seen that since they’ve opened.Doesn’t mean the parks are wall to wall packed, and yes it’s a weekend, but its tough to deny that you’re seeing at least a steady climb in attendance at the parks as we get further from the opening.


I was there opening day. Around 12:30 that afternoon, everything other than Figment and SSE was over 20 minutes. Both Land rides were 35+, TT was 40, Frozen was 45, and 3Cabs was 25. I remember this specifically because I was thinking most people would be there for the Food and Wine stuff and that didn't appear to be the case (of course it didn't help most of the booths were not open yet.).


----------



## Helvetica

Farro said:


> At this point I'm just planning to pack every type of mask I have and just go crazy!
> 
> We go late April/early May, so hopefully won't be as hot as now.



You can never have enough masks. I packed a ridiculous amount of cotton masks and I’ve ended up having to put them in the laundry. I’ve just been replacing them more than I initially anticipated.

I think this will be the last Disney trip I ever take in July. It’s just been way too hot for me. (I was originally scheduled for May)


----------



## JaxDad

Makmak said:


> We met families from Utah, Georgia and many other states that said they were there because they saw low crowds on the news  and booked last minute trips so I was thinking the same thing...that if everyone shows up for low crowds they create a big crowd haha


“Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded.”
- Yogi Berra


----------



## Vern60

Helvetica said:


> I think this will be the last Disney trip I ever take in July. It’s just been way too hot for me. (I was originally scheduled for May)


Ha ha, we came to that same conclusion last year  We were thinking even if we can then only afford to go every other year or so it'd be worth it to avoid that oppressive heat. Plus, depending on when you go you might get the extra Christmas decorations.


----------



## jpeterson

Helvetica said:


> I think this will be the last Disney trip I ever take in July. It’s just been way too hot for me. (I was originally scheduled for May)


Ha! My favorite trips have been in July and August!  But we are Texans so maybe it's not such a change for us.


----------



## jpeterson

JaxDad said:


> “Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded.”
> - Yogi Berra


"Nobody drives in New York, there's too much traffic"
-Philip J Fry


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is it could be some time before the Epcot Monorail starts running. They may be waiting until all of the monorail resorts are fully open, which would be September 21, to consider reopening it since (without Park Hopping) that would be its only use. The FriendShip boats, on the other hand, will be resuming operation between Epcot, DHS, and the resorts on Wednesday with the reopening of the Dolphin.
> 
> ETA: The FriendShip boats will only be operating between Epcot, Disney’s BoardWalk, Dolphin, and Disney’s Hollywood Studios.



Thanks andyman8, I'm assuming no friendship boats at Yacht or Beach because of NBA or resorts not open yet? Still though, fun to see them moving about. I'm a huge fan of Disney's alternative transportation. I have a lot of fun during our vacations pointing out all the alternative transportation methods we could use to get from a to b .... "or, we could ride the resort boat to poly, walk over to tcc and take the monorail", hehe


----------



## Vern60

jpeterson said:


> "Nobody drives in New York, there's too much traffic"
> -Philip J Fry


I am so dense sometimes, that Yogi Berra quote flew right over my head until I read this one, then lightbulb


----------



## BrianR

Just got back late last night from a week down there.  All in all a great trip.  Had some cropdusters at Epcot to avoid before they clarified the eating / drinking while stationary piece, but other than that everyone followed the guidelines, and if they weren't were corrected pretty quickly.  It rained for a bit every day we were there, so I think it broke up the crowds if there were any.  If you could dodge the early afternoon rain the later in the day times were awesome.  We did all of AK from rope drop to 1 PM, plus doing FoP 3 times.  I do think there are certain parks that are busier on certain days of the week.  I'm not sure if it aligns with what typical days of the week were busy at each park before the closure or not, but the parks we had multiple days at we could definitely see differences in attendance.  We also bought a ton of stuff on that AP 30% discount, but it looks like the prices on at least some things are higher.  Not sure if it was they typical annual increase from 2019 to 2020 that we saw or if it was a bump post closure.

Oh yeah, bring lots and lots of masks.  We had gone crazy between different sources, including Etsy, and you'll find the material performs differently in that climate.  We had some that worked OK at home, but with the level of humidity down there weren't good at all.  We also had to do a load of mask laundry for our cloth ones, so pack a laundry bag for delicates so you can just chuck the whole bag in the washer.

One word of caution though:  We were stuck on Rise (well between a preshow and the ride) for about 90 minutes.  The hallway we had had basically enough for two lines and a divider down the middle, which had the plexi add-on and distancing markers.  Well the industrial engineers didn't take into account the ride failing (which that day had at least 3 hours of downtime when we finally got called at 3:30), and didn't put any dividers under the railing.  So of course everyone sits on the floor on their marker and surprise!  all of that engineer's work was for nothing, since it was wide open.  This is a very specific part of the ride queue where this is an issue and only during a ride outage.  When we got to go on again on our second HS day, we walked right through there no problem, and I took notice at the rest of the queue lines and this very specific part is the only one where I saw it "could" happen.


----------



## Helvetica

They altered Elsa’s dress so she can actually walk.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I miss those things!! I was lucky enough to get to ride them one trip and they were the coolest Disney ride!



So I just watched a ride video...those looked awesome! nice long ride too!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Those wearing the paper surgical masks, how many are you going through a day?


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think theyre increasing capacity, I think more people are feeling comfortable with going to the parks. A lot of “I feel safer at Disney than anywhere else” will draw in the people on the fence. There were a lot of people in here even saying that they wanted to wait and see how the opening went before deciding to go down, and I’m sure thats the feeling elsewhere as well. They’ve waited, they’ve seen, and they’re deciding to go.


I also think it’s ppl who see how empty it is (was) who want to go experience that rarity. But the irony is it makes it more crowded! I’m so happy we got to go last week. I was worried about being a guinea pig, but it was wonderful!


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Those wearing the paper surgical masks, how many are you going through a day?


I want to say Len Testa said he went through about 5?


----------



## OKWFan88

hereforthechurros said:


> Those wearing the paper surgical masks, how many are you going through a day?


On my 11 day trip I brought a 50 pack of them and by the last day, only had 15 left. So used 35, some days we went thru more (days it rained etc).


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> I also think it’s ppl who see how empty it is (was) who want to go experience that rarity. But the irony is it makes it more crowded! I’m so happy we got to go last week. I was worried about being a guinea pig, but it was wonderful!


I'm really sad out trip isn't until September becaue things seem to be picking up now.  Maybe it will settle down again come September.  lol


----------



## JM23457

Helvetica said:


> I think this will be the last Disney trip I ever take in July. It’s just been way too hot for me.


Same here. After our reopening week trip, we decided to never return in the summer again.

We've taken 4 summer WDW trips before, so it isn't like we were newbies. But we used to be able to tour early morning & late evening, and spend afternoons chilling out at the resort. The shorter hours don't permit that. Touring midday was so brutal that we never want to go back to Orlando in summer again.

Like most native Texans, we prefer to spend summer afternoons in air conditioning or at the pool.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm really sad out trip isn't until September becaue things seem to be picking up now.  Maybe it will settle down again come September.  lol



Mine is in August and I know its going to be “crowded”. Unless things start turning much worse and Disney completely loses control of the enforcement at the parks, I think week by week you’re going to see a little more and a little more and then you’ll start seeing maybe 2 of the buckets completely filled. Even at full current capacity, there will be room in the parks to walk around, but the ride lines would get very long because of the social distancing on the rides, and in the lines, and the ride vehicles having to be cleaned, etc.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> The guy is in plain sight. If I can see it from the background of a photo, surely someone at the parks, CM or not had to have seen him. And maybe someone did and immediately told him to put his mask above his mouth and nose. That’s the problem with still pictures you can catch something in a photo that can tell a completely different story than seeing it in person.


We can tell the whole thing. We saw the photo. We are the Internet Police after all. That dude is so close to other people he’s   basically a second away from murdering grandma! And even if he was eating or drinking the mask should be back on before he so much as swallows!!! Disney rules say *actively* eating or drinking!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I want to say Len Testa said he went through about 5?


Woah. I need to watch for more sales!


----------



## jsbowl16

I dont think crowds will go up much more. Fall sports are starting soon and school right after that. I can't see people taking kids out of school to go to Florida and then in some states they have to quarantine when they get back for 2 weeks.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

NokOnHarts said:


> We are scheduled to arrive end of September but my son (age 8) is really unsure if he wants to go because he has to wear a mask, so we are back and forth on if we should keep our reservation. What masks are your kids using that they are tolerating in the heat? Also, are you feeling like the overall experience (and expense) is worth it with all the current changes? Hope your family continues to have a great trip!



My kids are 9 and 7 and haven't really complained much about the masks.  Here's a pic of the kind they've been wearing, simple cotton with pleats.  I've been wearing the Vivien and Vincent ones mentioned on the thread and I've been pretty happy with them. The kids also got the Disney baby yoda ones, but didn't wear them long because they're much hotter.

We went to MK today and is seemed quite a bit busier than DHS yesterday.  Still had fun and got a lot done, but I do wish we got there earlier.  We got into the park around 9:45 or 10:00 and there were already waits for several rides.  We have a half day there on Tues so we'll try and get there by 9.  

Good luck on your Sep trip!


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah. I need to watch for more sales!


Probably depends on your comfortability


----------



## Mfowler7828

Just completed all four Disney parks, both universal parks and seaworld so thought I would give my Covid grades for each.

Disney: 98% mask compliance and great social distancing and cast members always there when things aren’t right or people not following rules. Plus hand sanitizer everywhere. Grade A+

Universal: 85% mask compliance and a few times where social distancing was questionable plus cast members squirt everyone with hand sanitizer before every ride meaning they get close to everybody! Grade C

Seaworld: 40% Mask Compliance and that includes employees! Seriously if you have a older grandparent you want to get rid of give them seaworld tickets. Mask as chin straps everywhere, hand sanitizer machines empty, and people crammed next to each other in stadiums. Grade F


----------



## 1GoldenSun

We were at Magic Kingdom Wednesday and saw an entire family wearing shirts printed with the words "Quarentine Vacation 2020." Yes, that's how they spelled "quarantine."


----------



## Mit88

1GoldenSun said:


> We were at Magic Kingdom Wednesday and saw an entire family wearing shirts printed with the words "Quarentine Vacation 2020." Yes, that's how they spelled "quarantine."



Not even the misspelling, it literally doesn’t make sense. You’re not having a “Quarantine” vacation if you’re at Magic Kingdom, and not quarantining.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Mit88 said:


> Not even the misspelling, it literally doesn’t make sense. You’re not having a “Quarantine” vacation if you’re at Magic Kingdom, and not quarantining.


Exactly. Their misspelling of the word didn't exactly surprise me since they don't seem to even understand its meaning.


----------



## yulilin3

Successful ak day.  It is definitely getting busier,  FoP was at 20 minute wait at 4:30pm, Safari at 15 minutes


----------



## Llama mama

rteetz said:


> I want to say Len Testa said he went through about 5?


I have become the crazy supply packer. Lol
I put 5 surgical masks along with a poncho, 2 hand gels, antibacterial wipes package into everyone’s sling bag . We each have these supplies everyday for all 9 days starting this friday. Barely packing clothes but supplies are taking up most of our luggage lol!


----------



## Llama mama

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah. I need to watch for more sales!


Amazon selling 50 masks for 14.99. Thats where I got mine.


----------



## Dentam

I am at a loss as to why my last post was deleted.  This is honestly getting old.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Dentam said:


> I am at a loss as to why my last post was deleted.  This is honestly getting old.


Moderators, it would be courteous to send a pm to those who have a post deleted on why you did that. Just as important as wearing a mask at the parks...


----------



## Dentam

Tiki Birdland said:


> Moderators, it would be courteous to send a pm to those who have a post deleted on why you did that. Just as important as wearing a mask at the parks...



Thank you!  Then I would at least know what I'm supposed to avoid saying.  I literally was just replying to two different people.  One about school restarting remotely, and another about them seeing the family with the "quarentine" shirts.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> Thank you!  Then I would at least know what I'm supposed to avoid saying.  I literally was just replying to two different people.  One about school restarting remotely, and another about them seeing the family with the "quarentine" shirts.



Most likely post  has nothing to do with purpose of thread.

A lot of us get posts deleted. Its almost tradition.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> Most likely post  has nothing to do with purpose of tbread.
> 
> A lot of us get posts deleted. Its almost tradition.



And yet other posts on the same topic remain above.  It's just honestly a mystery to me and makes me feel singled out.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> And yet other posts on the same topic remain above.  It's just honestly a mystery to me and makes me feel singled out.



You aren't.  Trust me.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> You aren't.  Trust me.



Thank you!


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> Most likely post  has nothing to do with purpose of tbread.



I'm curious, what does tbread taste like?


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> And yet other posts on the same topic remain above.  It's just honestly a mystery to me and makes me feel singled out.



9 out of every 10 posts I make, whether theyre on topic or not, get deleted. Ive become numb to it at this point. I know who reports my comments, and its people that I have blocked


----------



## Amy11401

Dentam said:


> I am at a loss as to why my last post was deleted.  This is honestly getting old.


I think all the posts related to schools reopening got deleted.


----------



## Dentam

Thank you guys for explaining - I was starting to develop a complex over here!


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> I'm curious, what does tbread taste like?



Its a little dry.


----------



## Dentam

Amy11401 said:


> I think all the posts related to schools reopening got deleted.



Seems odd to me since this could directly impact crowd levels at the parks, but oh well.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> 9 out of every 10 posts I make, whether theyre on topic or not, get deleted. Ive become numb to it at this point. I know who reports my comments, and its people that I have blocked



Bingo.  I found that using the block feature really has improved my DISboards experience.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> I think all the posts related to schools reopening got deleted.


Yes because that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> I am at a loss as to why my last post was deleted.  This is honestly getting old.





Tiki Birdland said:


> Moderators, it would be courteous to send a pm to those who have a post deleted on why you did that. Just as important as wearing a mask at the parks...





Dentam said:


> Thank you!  Then I would at least know what I'm supposed to avoid saying.  I literally was just replying to two different people.  One about school restarting remotely, and another about them seeing the family with the "quarentine" shirts.


Yes it is incredibly important to wear a mask at the parks which is required however this thread is not here to sit here and analyze a photo someone took of someone improperly wearing one.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> Seems odd to me since this could directly impact crowd levels at the parks, but oh well.


People discussing what one state or district or city is doing vs. another is not important to this thread.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Yes it is incredibly important to wear a mask at the parks which is required however this thread is not here to sit here and analyze a photo someone took of someone improperly wearing one.



Think you're confusing me with another poster.  I never did that.


----------



## atlmgm

jsbowl16 said:


> I dont think crowds will go up much more. Fall sports are starting soon and school right after that. I can't see people taking kids out of school to go to Florida and then in some states they have to quarantine when they get back for 2 weeks.


While I generally agree with you there will be many more people going when all annual pass holders are allowed in the parks.  There are several AP classifications that are currently blacked out until August 7 (I think that is the date).  Many of us in FL have seasonal passes.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> People discussing what one state or district or city is doing vs. another is not important to this thread.



It is to me, but you're the boss.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> 9 out of every 10 posts I make, whether theyre on topic or not, get deleted. Ive become numb to it at this point. I know who reports my comments, and its people that I have blocked


A report does not lead to automatic deletion just so we all know.


----------



## rteetz

Dentam said:


> It is to me, but you're the boss.


I fail to see such. It only leads to a giant discussion on what each district is doing differently which again has nothing to do with theme park operations. Theme parks attractions and strategies would be a much better place to discuss such.


----------



## Dentam

atlmgm said:


> While I generally agree with you there will be many more people going when all annual pass holders are allowed in the parks.  There are several AP classifications that are currently blacked out until August 8 (I think that is the date).  Many of us in FL have seasonal passes.



I guess that will depend on what limits Disney has set on attendance numbers though?  Maybe it will just be harder for AP's to get park reservations?


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> Most likely post  has nothing to do with purpose of thread.
> 
> A lot of us get posts deleted. Its almost tradition.



*I’m going to add “I had a post deleted by @rteetz” to my signature like a badge of honor *


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We may be weird, but we just did 5 park days with 1 mask per person.  I washed them each night.  I did try the disposable mask one day just to see if it made a difference.  It didn’t make a whole lot of difference from our cloth masks.  I wore just the one disposable mask for the whole day.  Granted, it was for a day with no rain (yesterday).   I mean, you’re hot and sweaty head to toe anyway.  

We DID have both alternate cloth masks and disposable ones in our park bag, but why mess with others when the kids (4 and 6) were doing well with the ones they were wearing?


----------



## JacknSally

*Another mode of getting to MK is closer to ready


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287146765490298881*


----------



## AmberMV

https://apple.news/ASvJoGRCqT5ei3r0N6T2BRA


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Dentam said:


> And yet other posts on the same topic remain above.  It's just honestly a mystery to me and makes me feel singled out.



You are def not alone... I’ve had many deletions while others in the same convo stay. lol!

In this thread there’s no rhyme or reason, you learn quickly not to take it personally.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Mine is in August and I know its going to be “crowded”. Unless things start turning much worse and Disney completely loses control of the enforcement at the parks, I think week by week you’re going to see a little more and a little more and then you’ll start seeing maybe 2 of the buckets completely filled. Even at full current capacity, there will be room in the parks to walk around, but the ride lines would get very long because of the social distancing on the rides, and in the lines, and the ride vehicles having to be cleaned, etc.





atlmgm said:


> While I generally agree with you there will be many more people going when all annual pass holders are allowed in the parks.  There are several AP classifications that are currently blacked out until August 7 (I think that is the date).  Many of us in FL have seasonal passes.


There won’t be that many more people.  The number are capped at each park for three different categories.  Until Disney raises their capacity the crowds currently at Hollywood Studios are about as crowded as it will get. Until Disney starts to fill all four parks from all three different buckets regularly, they won’t consider increasing capacity.  Even when that happens, the situation on the ground in Florida with COVID-19 will be took into consideration before increasing capacity for PR reasons.  I think we are talking months not weeks before park capacity increases.

They will figure out ways to bring back high margin experiences before they increase capacity.


----------



## Disneydawg4

Spent the day in MK and saw better mask compliance than I was expecting! I also saw CM remind the guests who had them below the nose. Felt crowded in spots but never overwhelming. In 4 hours we were able to ride all 3 mountains, 7DMT, HM, Pirates, and Buzz.


----------



## Vern60

Curious if Disney will inform the public when they increase capacity limits?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Haven’t seen this mentioned n I hope it helps someone: at MCO, the “B” side rental cars are all closed.  You have to go to “A” side to pick up n return.

Edit to correct that A is open; B is closed.


----------



## Brianstl

OnceUponATime15 said:


> You are def not alone... I’ve had many deletions while others in the same convo stay. lol!
> 
> In this thread there’s no rhyme or reason, you learn quickly not to take it personally.


Few people have probably been on the wrong end of a Thanos finger snap more times than me in this thread.  Just roll with it, it happens and don’t complain.  It isn’t personal.

Moderating a message board forum is a thankless job and @rteetz does a great job.


----------



## AmberMV

I’ve seen other airline related posts in here and they do directly involve cruises and theme parks. This is so sad, and even more sad because he wore his mask. 34 year career as an airline attendant. RIP
https://apple.news/AMfmxIBiwSNCVw44ycrfMAw


----------



## AmberMV

Vern60 said:


> Curious if Disney will inform the public when they increase capacity limits?


I’d bet 100$ they won’t


----------



## hertamaniac

Today's local news picked up this story and the impact on the hospitality sector.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/d...s-free-food-to-unemployed-hospitality-workers


----------



## jenjersnap

Appreciate this info! I didn’t know this and we are getting in pretty late (this week!) so we will be tired and cranky enough without heading to the wrong side. 



Perdita&Pongo said:


> Haven’t seen this mentioned n I hope it helps someone: at MCO, the “A” side rental cars are all closed.  You have to go to “B” side to pick up n return.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Today's local news picked up this story and the impact on the hospitality sector.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/d...s-free-food-to-unemployed-hospitality-workers


On one hand I'm grateful that people are helping the unemployed, on the other hand it's sad because Florida relies on the hospitality sector so much for revenue.  We don't have state taxes here.  It's a pretty awful snowball effect.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> On one hand I'm grateful that people are helping the unemployed, on the other hand it's sad because Florida relies on the hospitality sector so much for revenue.  We don't have state taxes here.  It's a pretty awful snowball effect.



It's a real quagmire.  This story added a perspective to me emphasizing those that are impacted including CM's, etc.  So regardless of which side of the visit/don't-visit fence I'm on, the reality of what these folks are going through is really tough.  I guess I look at it as for every CM that is working in the resorts/parks, there is at least one that is not.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I’d bet 100$ they won’t




Id bet more than that lol. I’d empty my bank account with the right odds. Chances are we wont even know it until we see it in the crowds at the parks and probably not even then because its going to be a gradual increase. But if they’re not hitting capacity as is, then there’s no point in increasing it until they hit capacity


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Id bet more than that lol. I’d empty my bank account with the right odds. Chances are we wont even know it until we see it in the crowds at the parks and probably not even then because its going to be a gradual increase. But if they’re not hitting capacity as is, then there’s no point in increasing it until they hit capacity


I’ll bet we will know since they will have to go back to the state when they want to increase capacity.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> I’ll bet we will know since the will have to go back to the state when they want to increase capacity.


That's a good point but didn't the Governor pretty much give them free reign over their own standards?  As long as they adhere to the restaurant capacities I think they gave themselves a pretty large cushion and started very very low.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

jenjersnap said:


> Appreciate this info! I didn’t know this and we are getting in pretty late (this week!) so we will be tired and cranky enough without heading to the wrong side.


Gah! Feeling stoopid. I had it backwards. B is closed; A is open. I went back and corrected my OP.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> That's a good point but didn't the Governor pretty much give them free reign over their own standards?  As long as they adhere to the restaurant capacities I think they gave themselves a pretty large cushion and started very very low.


From what I understood, they have to notify the state and the local government when they make a material change to their opening plans.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> From what I understood, they have to notify the state and the local government when they make a material change to their opening plans.


Well if that's the case then that's great and yes, we should be able to find out when it happens


----------



## Mit88

I still don’t think thats information thats prudent for the public to be in on. They don’t like any capacity information being out there


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> Well if that's the case then that's great and yes, we should be able to find out when it happens


There is a chance that things could have changed since then.  I got enough trouble trying to keep up with the various changes both states, the multiple counties and even more municipalities in my metro area make to their COVID policies on a regular basis. If you live here,  if you think the policies aren’t strict enough or are too strict, all you have to do is is drive at the most 20 minutes or wait a day where you are at to find polices you like.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> I still don’t think thats information thats prudent for the public to be in on. They don’t like any capacity information being out there


I don’t think any of the parks had to provide specific numbers, just general guidance to the governments to changes restricting or increasing capacity.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think any of the parks had to provide specific numbers, just general guidance to the governments to changes restricting or increasing capacity.



But considering they have tried to deter guests from coming to WDW from out of town, I don’t see them making a big deal out of proposing an increase in capacity. The proposal will probably leak and we’ll find out about it, but I seriously, seriously doubt Disney says publicly that they’re increasing capacity


----------



## Vern60

Brianstl said:


> From what I understood, they have to notify the state and the local government when they make a material change to their opening plans.


Well then my next question would be when are they no longer "opening plans" and simply just "operational adjustments"? I mean they've already been open for a bit now ... 
Anyhow, I was honestly just curious if we would know but I think that makes sense that Disney would probably try to keep that under wraps.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Gah! Feeling stoopid. I had it backwards. B is closed; A is open. I went back and corrected my OP.  Sorry about that.




I can back that up as correct. Picked up a rental from Enterprise yesterday from A side.

If you see long lines at the desk, try using the kiosks to check in.There was a huge line at the desk when we arrived. I saw a kiosk that wasn’t being used do I thought I would give it a try. Worked great! I will say to make sure you read all the extra signage when you get to the pickup garage. I was following the directions that was on the slip that printed at the kiosk and walked right past a sign that said for enterprise customers to go to the Alamo pickup.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Id bet more than that lol. I’d empty my bank account with the right odds. Chances are we wont even know it until we see it in the crowds at the parks and probably not even then because its going to be a gradual increase. But if they’re not hitting capacity as is, then there’s no point in increasing it until they hit capacity


But we don't know how far under capacity they have been. We also do not know if their self imposed capacity limits are actually the same as what their published plan said or were lower for first week or two whilst they finalised and tested processes.

Lots of variables. Disney knows what they all are. We do not.


----------



## anthony2k7

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Gah! Feeling stoopid. I had it backwards. B is closed; A is open. I went back and corrected my OP.  Sorry about that.


Well least you only got it wrong on a post. On more than one occasion I've ended up at the wrong side rental desks. I dont know why but I find finding my way around MCU very confusing!


----------



## babydoll65

Interesting read☺
https://www.clickorlando.com/theme-...e-disney-virus-safety-but-will-visitors-come/


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> It's a real quagmire.  This story added a perspective to me emphasizing those that are impacted including CM's, etc.  So regardless of which side of the visit/don't-visit fence I'm on, the reality of what these folks are going through is really tough.  I guess I look at it as for every CM that is working in the resorts/parks, there is at least one that is not.


And this is how people should see it. I have read so many posts saying "the theme parks aren't essential" but they are, to the CM, the TM the Ambassador to the amusement park worker, the housekeeper, the front desk, maintenance, landscaper, gift shop worker. We have not even started seeing the effects of the 4 months of closure yet.  The Disney-Actor Union dispute has no end in sight, this will be real bad for Disney in the end when the only difference between them and any other theme park is their top of the line entertainment


----------



## choirfarm

yulilin3 said:


> And this is how people should see it. I have read so many posts saying "the theme parks aren't essential" but they are, to the CM, the TM the Ambassador to the amusement park worker, the housekeeper, the front desk, maintenance, landscaper, gift shop worker. We have not even started seeing the effects of the 4 months of closure yet.  The Disney-Actor Union dispute has no end in sight, this will be real bad for Disney in the end when the only difference between them and any other theme park is their top of the line entertainment


Yep, we are headed for something much worse than the Depression of the 30's. Open or closed doesn't really matter. Either the virus shuts things down or fear. Businesses will continue to close until we have a vaccine or effective treatment. Just nature of the beast. Look and help who you can in your local area. It will get ugly.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> Today's local news picked up this story and the impact on the hospitality sector.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/d...s-free-food-to-unemployed-hospitality-workers


A sad takeaway there is Disney has plenty of domestic CMs still in need of jobs. There was speculation losing college CMs & international CMs was going to be a problem but it appears they are nowhere near there yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> And this is how people should see it. I have read so many posts saying "the theme parks aren't essential" but they are, to the CM, the TM the Ambassador to the amusement park worker, the housekeeper, the front desk, maintenance, landscaper, gift shop worker. We have not even started seeing the effects of the 4 months of closure yet.  The Disney-Actor Union dispute has no end in sight, this will be real bad for Disney in the end when the only difference between them and any other theme park is their top of the line entertainment



Obviously hard to comment without getting a little political but unless we are prepared to pay people effectively, sufficiently, and efficiently then jobs are needed for people to get by ... And the more places that can provide those jobs and do it as safe as possible (and Disney seems to do) the better - but going to be hard to get to anything close to "normal" for a while


----------



## Anna_Sh

Brianstl said:


> From what I understood, they have to notify the state and the local government when they make a material change to their opening plans.


It’s possible they opened with a lower number than they gave the state because of the spike in cases. If that’s the case, then they can increase it without permission.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> https://apple.news/ASvJoGRCqT5ei3r0N6T2BRA


Unless the bag was big enough to warrant a manual bag search, I guess this means their new touchless bag check machines work...


----------



## skeeter31

Anna_Sh said:


> Unless the bag was big enough to warrant a manual bag search, I guess this means their new touchless bag check machines work...


From the story I read when this first happened, the security guard actually saw the gun in her bag before she even got to the security checkpoint and pulled her over to the side. So it was visible prior to entering the new machines.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anna_Sh said:


> Unless the bag was big enough to warrant a manual bag search, I guess this means their new touchless bag check machines work...


Does EP have the machines now?


----------



## Katrina Y

gottalovepluto said:


> Does EP have the machines now?


Yes


----------



## yulilin3

Katrina Y said:


> Yes


I was at epcot on Thursday and it didn't have the machine at the front,  i believe they do at international gateway


----------



## one_cat

I heard that Disney Springs hit capacity on Friday night.  Is there any way to know when Disney Springs hits capacity short of showing up and being turned away?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> And this is how people should see it. I have read so many posts saying "the theme parks aren't essential" but they are, to the CM, the TM the Ambassador to the amusement park worker, the housekeeper, the front desk, maintenance, landscaper, gift shop worker. We have not even started seeing the effects of the 4 months of closure yet.  The Disney-Actor Union dispute has no end in sight, this will be real bad for Disney in the end when the only difference between them and any other theme park is their top of the line entertainment



I don’t disagree - theme parks are vital to FL’s economy. But this argument could be made for nearly every industry. Nearly every person’s job is essential to their livelihood. Everything is “essential” to the people working there. But that’s not what defines an essential business, unfortunately.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t disagree - theme parks are vital to FL’s economy. But this argument could be made for nearly every industry. Nearly every person’s job is essential to their livelihood. Everything is “essential” to the people working there. But that’s not what defines an essential business, unfortunately.



It is essential to the economy though.  If Disney isnt paying workers, the local economy takes a huge hit.


----------



## Dulcee

Has anyone mentioned how the 2pm boarding passes have gone? Wait times for HS seem much better in the afternoon so we’re contemplating skipping the 10am chaos all around.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> I was at epcot on Thursday and it didn't have the machine at the front,  i believe they do at international gateway


That is my understanding, too.


----------



## BrianR

Dulcee said:


> Has anyone mentioned how the 2pm boarding passes have gone? Wait times for HS seem much better in the afternoon so we’re contemplating skipping the 10am chaos all around.


With the ride failures of Rise, You need all three attempts, and getting in at 10 is ideal.  Both days when we went in it wasn't crazy getting into the park.  Just hang out at Brown Derby, try for 10 AM, and then we went to ToT / Aerosmith with little to no wait.  Also the times are 10 AM , 1 PM and 4 PM.


----------



## chicagoshannon

BrianR said:


> With the ride failures of Rise, You need all three attempts, and getting in at 10 is ideal.  Both days when we went in it wasn't crazy getting into the park.  Just hang out at Brown Derby, try for 10 AM, and then we went to ToT / Aerosmith with little to no wait.  Also the times are 10 AM , 1 PM and 4 PM.


No.  They changed them to 10am and 2pm starting this past Friday.


----------



## osufeth24

BrianR said:


> With the ride failures of Rise, You need all three attempts, and getting in at 10 is ideal.  Both days when we went in it wasn't crazy getting into the park.  Just hang out at Brown Derby, try for 10 AM, and then we went to ToT / Aerosmith with little to no wait.  Also the times are 10 AM , 1 PM and 4 PM.



Nope, it's 10 and 2 now


----------



## Dulcee

Encouraging trends for the entire Orlando area. I know some of us debate back and forth on day to day numbers here but the curves in ED visits now does seem to support a downward trend for the area. Would be one the earliest indicators that masks and increased compliance is driving down that R value.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Im boycotting DisUnplugged until I get an episode of Best & Worst (Spoiler Alert: There is no “Worst”) of Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## movie77

Dulcee said:


> Encouraging trends for the entire Orlando area. I know some of us debate back and forth on day to day numbers here but the curves in ED visits now does seem to support a downward trend for the area. Would be one the earliest indicators that masks and increased compliance is driving down that R value.


Or like everywhere it spikes to a high and then begins to come down.  Florida as a whole has already hit its high and is beginning to come down.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Dulcee said:


> Encouraging trends for the entire Orlando area. I know some of us debate back and forth on day to day numbers here but the curves in ED visits now does seem to support a downward trend for the area. Would be one the earliest indicators that masks and increased compliance is driving down that R value.


Can you please share the link where you found this Orange County specific info? I’d love to follow it like I do the Florida state numbers.


----------



## BrianR

chicagoshannon said:


> No.  They changed them to 10am and 2pm starting this past Friday.





osufeth24 said:


> Nope, it's 10 and 2 now


Sweet, the day I left.  On the two days I was there, the one day when we were stuck they didn't even offer a 4 PM allotment because the ride was down, and the second we got in the 4 pm one (group 66) and was able to ride within an hour.  Forces your hand to get to 10 AM even more than before. so my original advice still applies.


----------



## Dulcee

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Can you please share the link where you found this Orange County specific info? I’d love to follow it like I do the Florida state numbers.




Scroll down to “see dashboard”, below it you’ll see an orange link that says county Report https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Dulcee said:


> Scroll down to “see dashboard”, below it you’ll see an orange link that says county Report https://floridahealthcovid19.gov/


Sweet! Thanx! Have you found an easy way to get to Orange County on Page 98 or do you just scroll each time?


----------



## wombat_5606

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Can you please share the link where you found this Orange County specific info? I’d love to follow it like I do the Florida state numbers.



Follow this epidemiologist from the University of South Florida. It takes him a day to input the new numbers but he can show you anything you would ever want to know about coronavirus in Florida and he's not trying to hide any data.

https://public.tableau.com/profile/...VID-19inFloridaanepidemiologiststake/StoryWeb


----------



## hereforthechurros

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Sweet! Thanx! Have you found an easy way to get to Orange County on Page 98 or do you just scroll each time?


Command F, search for Orange.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Rteetz Deletz was here. lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Not sure if it's limited capacity, more guests going, or both, but dining during our upcoming trip has very low availability now. This has not been the case over the past few weeks.


----------



## gwynne

chicagoshannon said:


> Rteetz Deletz was here. lol


Amazing superhero!


----------



## RWinNOLA

BrianR said:


> Sweet, the day I left.  On the two days I was there, the one day when we were stuck they didn't even offer a 4 PM allotment because the ride was down, and the second we got in the 4 pm one (group 66) and was able to ride within an hour.  Forces your hand to get to 10 AM even more than before. so my original advice still applies.



We were there last week.  Didn’t make it to DHS for 10 am rope drop but tried exactly at 1 pm and got a BG.  Our group got called around 3 pm and we were essentially a walk on to the ride.  I do think we were lucky on that particular day as I don’t think downtime was an issue.


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> Rteetz Deletz was here. lol


Always watching /roz


----------



## Mit88

There aren’t many guarantees in life, but comments getting out of hand every time the daily COVID numbers are posted here is a guarantee. I get why it pertains to the thread at hand, but is it really worth it when it doesn’t lead to civil discussions? Seems better suited in the “just for fun” community boards


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> Rteetz Deletz was here. lol


----------



## Karin1984

This weekend Disneyland Paris announced the return dates for the summer shows (no new end date for the season), Lion King will stay in the Chapparel Theater from the 15th of August, Jungle Book Jive moves from the Park to the Studios and will take place in the Stuntshow theater (rumors are this show is now definitely closing for good). Jungle Book Jive will use Lineberty to reserve tickets, like they do for characters in the Studios. They will start as of the 22nd of August. 

Also since this weekend Disneyland Paris has started with Calvacades, Rapunzel in a carriage, Fab Five in a Main Street Vehicle, and they use the tricycles & and an old Stars & Cars float (Stitch) to drive characters around.

I was in the park today and yesterday and had amazing days. Really happy to be back, but now I realized how much time we spend waiting for shows/parades/characters, that's the big appeal of the park for us. Rides are secondary, we did some rides we hadn't done for a long time and used our Photopass card to the max. Disneyland Paris doesn't have a lot of opportunity normally, but added a lot (plus magic shots they only started testing last summer), so let's hope they see how the public reacts to this. The Photopass comes for free with the most expensive AP, most guests waiting for pictures were AP holders, what we saw. Fingers crossed.

DLP did a great job with creating character moments. With some characters it was still possible to have some interaction. However, your mask muffles your words, so we had to repeat what we were saying ;-) It was nice to have a group picture with Mickey, Pluto & Goofy, or see Aurora & Phillip on the balcony of Sleeping Beauty's castle, Snow White at her wishing well, etc. All face characters also social distanced. And apparently they had taken the time to prepare. When we were meeting Anna & Elsa, in front of us was a family with a child, and to get Anna & Elsa in the frame with a child they had a different place to stand then we (2 adults) took a selfie with them.

Overall, DLP did everything they could, but they need more CMs on Main Street and around the castle to address people who take quick pictures without their masks. We had a little incident in the steam train, the woman in front of us kept her mask off. At one station, we asked discretely if the station CM could approach this woman, his reply 'I am not the police'. I was too shocked to come back with something clever. I left a note at Guest Services, the CM there assured me that it was procedure that CMs should approach guests when they see people without masks.
We did see some people getting informed by CMs, but not enough. Also seen some stupid people on Instagram boasting about going maskless for a second to take the perfect Gram-picuture, who immediately get flooded by remarks from angry Disneyfans. Some CMs on Instagram are trying to get these people banned from DLP, by reporting back to DLP.

Good visit, we were terribly lucky with the weather, it was nice and sunny, some clouds. But also some wind! Keeping the temperature low and the mask wearing bearable.

You get used to the mask, I think and seeing (almost) everyone wearing it helps. And also taking breaks to  eat or drink. We wore it roughly from 8 - 10 then a snack, from 10 - 12 then lunch, from 12 - 2, ice cream, from 2 to 4, drinks, 4 to 6, dinner etc. Plus bathroom breaks.

For more detailed on what I experienced at DLP: https://www.disboards.com/threads/re-opening-reports-dlp-and-changes.3807509/page-2#post-62169397.


----------



## Dis_Fan

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 513556


----------



## AmberMV

Karin1984 said:


> This weekend Disneyland Paris announced the return dates for the summer shows (no new end date for the season), Lion King will stay in the Chapparel Theater from the 15th of August, Jungle Book Jive moves from the Park to the Studios and will take place in the Stuntshow theater (rumors are this show is now definitely closing for good). Jungle Book Jive will use Lineberty to reserve tickets, like they do for characters in the Studios. They will start as of the 22nd of August.
> 
> Also since this weekend Disneyland Paris has started with Calvacades, Rapunzel in a carriage, Fab Five in a Main Street Vehicle, and they use the tricycles & and an old Stars & Cars float (Stitch) to drive characters around.
> 
> I was in the park today and yesterday and had amazing days. Really happy to be back, but now I realized how much time we spend waiting for shows/parades/characters, that's the big appeal of the park for us. Rides are secondary, we did some rides we hadn't done for a long time and used our Photopass card to the max. Disneyland Paris doesn't have a lot of opportunity normally, but added a lot (plus magic shots they only started testing last summer), so let's hope they see how the public reacts to this. The Photopass comes for free with the most expensive AP, most guests waiting for pictures were AP holders, what we saw. Fingers crossed.
> 
> DLP did a great job with creating character moments. With some characters it was still possible to have some interaction. However, your mask muffles your words, so we had to repeat what we were saying ;-) It was nice to have a group picture with Mickey, Pluto & Goofy, or see Aurora & Phillip on the balcony of Sleeping Beauty's castle, Snow White at her wishing well, etc. All face characters also social distanced. And apparently they had taken the time to prepare. When we were meeting Anna & Elsa, in front of us was a family with a child, and to get Anna & Elsa in the frame with a child they had a different place to stand then we (2 adults) took a selfie with them.
> 
> Overall, DLP did everything they could, but they need more CMs on Main Street and around the castle to address people who take quick pictures without their masks. We had a little incident in the steam train, the woman in front of us kept her mask off. At one station, we asked discretely if the station CM could approach this woman, his reply 'I am not the police'. I was too shocked to come back with something clever. I left a note at Guest Services, the CM there assured me that it was procedure that CMs should approach guests when they see people without masks.
> We did see some people getting informed by CMs, but not enough. Also seen some stupid people on Instagram boasting about going maskless for a second to take the perfect Gram-picuture, who immediately get flooded by remarks from angry Disneyfans. Some CMs on Instagram are trying to get these people banned from DLP, by reporting back to DLP.
> 
> Good visit, we were terribly lucky with the weather, it was nice and sunny, some clouds. But also some wind! Keeping the temperature low and the mask wearing bearable.
> 
> You get used to the mask, I think and seeing (almost) everyone wearing it helps. And also taking breaks to  eat or drink. We wore it roughly from 8 - 10 then a snack, from 10 - 12 then lunch, from 12 - 2, ice cream, from 2 to 4, drinks, 4 to 6, dinner etc. Plus bathroom breaks.
> 
> For more detailed on what I experienced at DLP: https://www.disboards.com/threads/re-opening-reports-dlp-and-changes.3807509/page-2#post-62169397.


Glad you had a good visit.  I wonder how the differences between U.S. Disney parks and DLP in their Covid procedures will translate to issues in operation.  There is a very stark difference in especially their mask requirements (only people age 11+) wear in DLP, and several European countries are seeing new spikes in cases presumably due to their lax mask usage.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> There aren’t many guarantees in life, but comments getting out of hand every time the daily COVID numbers are posted here is a guarantee. I get why it pertains to the thread at hand, but is it really worth it when it doesn’t lead to civil discussions? Seems better suited in the “just for fun” community boards



exactly, there's other places you can go to discuss numbers


----------



## Karin1984

AmberMV said:


> Glad you had a good visit.  I wonder how the differences between U.S. Disney parks and DLP in their Covid procedures will translate to issues in operation.  There is a very stark difference in especially their mask requirements (only people age 11+) wear in DLP, and several European countries are seeing new spikes in cases presumably due to their lax mask usage.


Definitely one of the reasons why I am happy we went now in the 2nd week. I wouldn't be surprised if DLP will close down like Hong Kong when cases started to rise even more. There were conditions under which businesses could reopen, when those conditions change again, we have to go back. I think Europe is more pragmatic than the US, and mask wearing is not a political issue. People here are stupid without political undertones ;-) 

That they feel confident enough to announce the return of two popular shows a month in advance, I hope is a good sign. But we will have to see what is going to happen. 

We do not feel we have to go back asap, we did discuss a next visit due to the announcement of the shows, but we will wait till September when schools are back in session and go during the week. Fingers crossed the park is still open!


----------



## AmberMV

Karin1984 said:


> Definitely one of the reasons why I am happy we went now in the 2nd week. I wouldn't be surprised if DLP will close down like Hong Kong when cases started to rise even more. There were conditions under which businesses could reopen, when those conditions change again, we have to go back. I think Europe is more pragmatic than the US, and mask wearing is not a political issue. People here are stupid without political undertones ;-)
> 
> That they feel confident enough to announce the return of two popular shows a month in advance, I hope is a good sign. But we will have to see what is going to happen.
> 
> We do not feel we have to go back asap, we did discuss a next visit due to the announcement of the shows, but we will wait till September when schools are back in session and go during the week. Fingers crossed the park is still open!


Best of luck that it will be open, and it's very helpful to have someone from another country who can relay their perspectives on other theme parks.  My family is hoping for a similar scenario here in Florida, hoping that the parks will still be open late August and we can perhaps go when older kids are back in school (if that happens, who knows at this point).


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> exactly, there's other places you can go to discuss numbers



Back when Florida was hitting highs after highs prior to the reopening the daily numbers made sense for this thread topic, but now that the parks are reopen, the daily numbers have little to no impact on the Daily operations since Disney likely won’t shut its doors back down, especially since Florida is looking like they’re inching closer to consistent down trends. Sorry, but passive aggressive laughing emoji reactions because you don’t like what I have to say isn’t going to change Disney’s mind.

All the daily numbers do is create arguments and excess moderation because of the inability to discuss the numbers in a civil manner. If the numbers are bad, people will argue that they could be worse. If the numbers are encouraging, people will say that they’re not. And if the daily numbers don’t impact the daily operations, then I think the discussion is better suited for the community boards.

just my opinion, I’m sure others will disagree


----------



## Katrina Y

yulilin3 said:


> I was at epcot on Thursday and it didn't have the machine at the front,  i believe they do at international gateway


I am so confused, I would have bet money we went through a machine at Epcot. We all had bags and just walked through, nobody searched them.


----------



## lisa12000

Karin1984 said:


> This weekend Disneyland Paris announced the return dates for the summer shows (no new end date for the season), Lion King will stay in the Chapparel Theater from the 15th of August, Jungle Book Jive moves from the Park to the Studios and will take place in the Stuntshow theater (rumors are this show is now definitely closing for good). Jungle Book Jive will use Lineberty to reserve tickets, like they do for characters in the Studios. They will start as of the 22nd of August.
> 
> Also since this weekend Disneyland Paris has started with Calvacades, Rapunzel in a carriage, Fab Five in a Main Street Vehicle, and they use the tricycles & and an old Stars & Cars float (Stitch) to drive characters around.
> 
> I was in the park today and yesterday and had amazing days. Really happy to be back, but now I realized how much time we spend waiting for shows/parades/characters, that's the big appeal of the park for us. Rides are secondary, we did some rides we hadn't done for a long time and used our Photopass card to the max. Disneyland Paris doesn't have a lot of opportunity normally, but added a lot (plus magic shots they only started testing last summer), so let's hope they see how the public reacts to this. The Photopass comes for free with the most expensive AP, most guests waiting for pictures were AP holders, what we saw. Fingers crossed.
> 
> DLP did a great job with creating character moments. With some characters it was still possible to have some interaction. However, your mask muffles your words, so we had to repeat what we were saying ;-) It was nice to have a group picture with Mickey, Pluto & Goofy, or see Aurora & Phillip on the balcony of Sleeping Beauty's castle, Snow White at her wishing well, etc. All face characters also social distanced. And apparently they had taken the time to prepare. When we were meeting Anna & Elsa, in front of us was a family with a child, and to get Anna & Elsa in the frame with a child they had a different place to stand then we (2 adults) took a selfie with them.
> 
> Overall, DLP did everything they could, but they need more CMs on Main Street and around the castle to address people who take quick pictures without their masks. We had a little incident in the steam train, the woman in front of us kept her mask off. At one station, we asked discretely if the station CM could approach this woman, his reply 'I am not the police'. I was too shocked to come back with something clever. I left a note at Guest Services, the CM there assured me that it was procedure that CMs should approach guests when they see people without masks.
> We did see some people getting informed by CMs, but not enough. Also seen some stupid people on Instagram boasting about going maskless for a second to take the perfect Gram-picuture, who immediately get flooded by remarks from angry Disneyfans. Some CMs on Instagram are trying to get these people banned from DLP, by reporting back to DLP.
> 
> Good visit, we were terribly lucky with the weather, it was nice and sunny, some clouds. But also some wind! Keeping the temperature low and the mask wearing bearable.
> 
> You get used to the mask, I think and seeing (almost) everyone wearing it helps. And also taking breaks to  eat or drink. We wore it roughly from 8 - 10 then a snack, from 10 - 12 then lunch, from 12 - 2, ice cream, from 2 to 4, drinks, 4 to 6, dinner etc. Plus bathroom breaks.
> 
> For more detailed on what I experienced at DLP: https://www.disboards.com/threads/re-opening-reports-dlp-and-changes.3807509/page-2#post-62169397.



I’m still here at Disneyland Paris and I’m a little surprised at what you said about masks as I thought compliance was really high as in near 100% - yes I did see a few under the chin but they tended to be people sitting away from anyone as they don’t have relaxation zones. There was one time mine slipped a little and the cast member was straight there reminding me.

I think they’ve done a fantastic job tbf to make things as magical as possible - I thought this weekend was busier than I expected but the atmosphere was great.

Ps to the person who said about lax mask usage being a reason for a spike - I can’t disagree more for many reasons - I feel the main reason is due to Europe’s decision to open up the schengen area borders but hues what’ Europe willNBe quick to deal with and contain these spikes! There is a robust track and trace system in every country virtually and capacity to mass test - I think Europe as a whole have handled a rubbish situation really well in the end and I have faith they will continue to do so


----------



## Karin1984

lisa12000 said:


> I’m still here at Disneyland Paris and I’m a little surprised at what you said about masks as I thought compliance was really high as in near 100% - yes I did see a few under the chin but they tended to be people sitting away from anyone as they don’t have relaxation zones. There was one time mine slipped a little and the cast member was straight there reminding me.
> 
> I think they’ve done a fantastic job tbf to make things as magical as possible - I thought this weekend was busier than I expected but the atmosphere was great.



Yeah, they could have created a relaxation zone in Frontierlandnear the Cowboy Cook Out, near the shop/food carts of Indiana Jones etc.
It was worse on Sunday than on Saturday, I think. But that could also be that we entered Disneyland Park at 11:30 on Saturday, and at 8:30 on Sunday. During the day there were more CMs to be found at the hub. During EMH, we saw more people taking off their masks on Main Street, take a quick picture and then moved on. The only CMs there were the ones at the hub, which were all Photopass CMs + handler. On Saturday, when we were at the back of the castle to See Aurora and Phillip, the only CM we saw around, was the character handler and she stayed within the castle. Around the Sword in the Stone etc. was no one. I think overall compliance is really high, but there is room for improvement to adhere to the rules. 

And we had a blast, and it felt as magical as it always was, only in a different way. I've never seen so many characters on one day, and there was still interaction possible.   Yes, definitely busy, if you can avoid the weekend. 

I was also surprised there was no Photopass next to the loading area of the Riverboat, between the River Boat and the Shooting Gallery. With Big Thunder Mountain in the back, it is a perfect place for a photo opportunity, with or without magic shot.


----------



## marinejjh

Just curious since WDW has been open a few weeks now. Has there been any confirmed exposures from people that have gone? I know Florida has a bunch of cases and are bound to have someone bring it with them. Or is the news just not going to report on it, even if it did happen.


----------



## Mit88

marinejjh said:


> Just curious since WDW has been open a few weeks now. Has there been any confirmed exposures from people that have gone? I know Florida has a bunch of cases and are bound to have someone bring it with them. Or is the news just not going to report on it, even if it did happen.



Media would certainly report on it. How would they benefit from not reporting on it? Jobs depend on clicks and views, not having a big story like Disney guests catching the virus because they don’t want to make Disney look bad would cost jobs. That being said, it’s still about a week too early to see initial opening results.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287484745127997441


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

hereforthechurros said:


> Command F, search for Orange.


I should’ve mentioned I’m using Safari on an iPad so no cmd key.


----------



## Aeralie

Katrina Y said:


> I am so confused, I would have bet money we went through a machine at Epcot. We all had bags and just walked through, nobody searched them.



The procedure has changed everywhere, but not all gates have the new machines. If it was the front of Epcot, you went through the streamlined process with the old equipment!


----------



## osufeth24

marinejjh said:


> Just curious since WDW has been open a few weeks now. Has there been any confirmed exposures from people that have gone? I know Florida has a bunch of cases and are bound to have someone bring it with them. Or is the news just not going to report on it, even if it did happen.



There won't be a way to prove someone got it at WDW.  FL doesn't do/have contact tracing.  So you'll have someone say they tested positive, and they were at WDW, but it doesn't prove they got it in the parks (could have gotten in airport, gas station, etc).


----------



## Farro

I just watched an Epcot walk through from past few days on YouTube  by 4K WDW and I dont know, Epcot still looked gorgeous to me, even with the walls. I could hear the wonderful Future World soundtrack nice and loud...

Man, I just want to go back!


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> There won't be a way to prove someone got it at WDW.  FL doesn't do/have contact tracing.  So you'll have someone say they tested positive, and they were at WDW, but it doesn't prove they got it in the parks (could have gotten in airport, gas station, etc).


Florida *does* do contact tracing.  They even have the job listing on FL's health website.
http://orange.floridahealth.gov/about-us/recruitment/index.html


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t disagree - theme parks are vital to FL’s economy. But this argument could be made for nearly every industry. Nearly every person’s job is essential to their livelihood. Everything is “essential” to the people working there. But that’s not what defines an essential business, unfortunately.


But it is essential to the Florida economy, it trickles all the way down the supply chain, and has a massive effect on taxes coming in. Have you ever looked at an itimized bill for your resort room? Those taxes go to help pay for all kinds of things, including unemployment. Without a state income tax they need those taxes rolling in from the tourist industry to help pay for stuff. It's not even just about people having jobs, it's about infrastructure support, and making sure they actually have funds to pay people if they do find themselves unemployed.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> Media would certainly report on it. How would they benefit from not reporting on it? Jobs depend on clicks and views, not having a big story like Disney guests catching the virus because they don’t want to make Disney look bad would cost jobs. That being said, it’s still about a week too early to see initial opening results.


While it can take anywhere from 2-14 days for people to show symptoms, the average is around 5 days, so it is possible that anyone who went the first week the parks were open could already be sick. Of course who knows if anyone will admit publicly to it, in fear of being told "I told you so!" about going to Disney in the first place during a pandemic. I have several friends who went opening week, none of them are sick (yet) thankfully, hopefully the same can be said for everyone else who went.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287491806565937152


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287491806565937152


I'm interested to see how this plays out in practice.
 Valves are pretty obvious, but mesh-like material I could see being a gray area. Some things are clearly mesh (and im sure people have tried to get away with some wild things), some fabrics are just lighter and I wonder if they may be confused as being mesh-like? It will be interesting to see if this impacts multi-layer chiffon masks since that is a lighter fabric and popular for masks but not actually a mesh.

**Not intending to start a which fabrics work best discussion - just curious how enforcement on this one will go. Hopefully in just a common sense is this a functioning mask way


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm interested to see how this plays out in practice.
> Valves are pretty obvious, but mesh-like material I could see being a gray area. Some things are clearly mesh (and im sure people have tried to get away with some wild things), some fabrics are just lighter and I wonder if they may be confused as being mesh-like? It will be interesting to see if this impacts multi-layer chiffon masks since that is a lighter fabric and popular for masks but not actually a mesh.
> 
> **Not intending to start a which fabrics work best discussion - just curious how enforcement on this one will go. Hopefully in just a common sense is this a functioning mask way



I think Disney will be starting to walk a fine line if they try to get into actual materials-outside of obvious mesh.
 I know people who have sewn filters into their chiffon masks. 
You can't see it and I certainly wouldn't allow anyone to handle my mask to check!

They will need to be careful.


----------



## Dulcee

Sorry for the numbers post  I meant it only as a positive indication for the cast members who work and live in the area.


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> I think Disney will be starting to walk a fine line if they try to get into actual materials-outside of obvious mesh.
> I know people who have sewn filters into their chiffon masks.
> You can't see it and I certainly wouldn't allow anyone to handle my mask to check!
> 
> They will need to be careful.



That was my first thought.  Especially as some of these sport brands come out with masks (Under Armour releasing theirs in August), I think someone of them have some tiny little holes on the first layer (but has multiple layers without the holes).


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287491806565937152



Lol they want immediate enforcement. They made the ruling after the parks were open for the day, how were guests supposed to know about the new changes? Of course there were going to be people in the parks with masks that were literally just outlawed. No one is thinking before going to the parks that the mask that was OK the day before was suddenly not going to be OK. Man, people just expect too much sometimes. 



Dulcee said:


> Sorry for the numbers post  I meant it only as a positive indication for the cast members who work and live in the area.



It’s informative, and appreciated. I don’t mind looking at the numbers, I just don’t like the drama that comes with it every day. As we saw today, it starts bleeding into politics, and thats never a friendly path to go down on message boards


----------



## Sarahslay

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm interested to see how this plays out in practice.
> Valves are pretty obvious, but mesh-like material I could see being a gray area. Some things are clearly mesh (and im sure people have tried to get away with some wild things), some fabrics are just lighter and I wonder if they may be confused as being mesh-like? It will be interesting to see if this impacts multi-layer chiffon masks since that is a lighter fabric and popular for masks but not actually a mesh.
> 
> **Not intending to start a which fabrics work best discussion - just curious how enforcement on this one will go. Hopefully in just a common sense is this a functioning mask way


I think the mesh masks they're talking about are very obviously mesh, there is no mistaking it, the people might as well not even be wearing anything. I saw someone at the store yesterday wearing one in a heated argument with a Kroger employee (since they require masks now). She had a hot pink mesh mask that I think I've seen advertised online over the last few weeks, and it provided zero protection.....but it went over her mouth and nose so as long as the store wasn't clear about what kind of mask needed to be worn she could technically wear it no problem.


----------



## BrianR

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287491806565937152


It took about 2 days for the in park recordings to be changed based on the stationary ruling FWIW.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> That was my first thought.  Especially as some of these sport brands come out with masks (Under Armour releasing theirs in August), I think someone of them have some tiny little holes on the first layer (but has multiple layers without the holes).



I’ll be upset if the UA masks aren’t allowed in the parks. From the reviews I’ve seen theyre as breathable as paper masks, and as comfortable as cloth masks. $30 for a damn mask is outrageous, since I would *hope* that masks aren’t necessary this time next year, but as a runner, I’d like to have something comfortable and breathable while being effective when I’m out for my runs around the neighborhood/town


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I’ll be upset if the UA masks aren’t allowed in the parks. From the reviews I’ve seen theyre as breathable as paper masks, and as comfortable as cloth masks. $30 for a damn mask is outrageous, since I would *hope* that masks aren’t necessary this time next year, but as a runner, I’d like to have something comfortable and breathable while being effective when I’m out for my runs around the neighborhood/town



I have the addidas ones, and those are great to breathe in, but it's just a hair to small.  Hurts my ears after a while.  Pre Ordered the XXL UA mask hoping that'll be great.  Ya, the price tag sucks, but UA has always been outrageously overpriced


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> But it is essential to the Florida economy, it trickles all the way down the supply chain, and has a massive effect on taxes coming in. Have you ever looked at an itimized bill for your resort room? Those taxes go to help pay for all kinds of things, including unemployment. Without a state income tax they need those taxes rolling in from the tourist industry to help pay for stuff. It's not even just about people having jobs, it's about infrastructure support, and making sure they actually have funds to pay people if they do find themselves unemployed.



I think you may have missed the first line of my post - I literally said “Theme parks are vital to FL’s economy.” Yeah, I understand how the economy works. Most of my extended family lives in FL and many of them are impacted by this. 

We actually pay property tax as part of our DVC dues, so luckily FL gets those taxes from all of us DVC members whether we travel or not


----------



## dismom58

anthony2k7 said:


> But we don't know how far under capacity they have been. We also do not know if their self imposed capacity limits are actually the same as what their published plan said or were lower for first week or two whilst they finalised and tested processes.
> 
> Lots of variables. Disney knows what they all are. We do not.


One of the market watchers discussing the financial side of the shutdown did say disney admitted in their quarterly results they were running at 17% of capacity at Disney World since reopening! Not sure of any number of visitors but I thought they said they would max out at 25% eventually when they announced the reopening but it would grow to that level!


----------



## CJGamer

osufeth24 said:


> I have the addidas ones, and those are great to breathe in, but it's just a hair to small.  Hurts my ears after a while.  Pre Ordered the XXL UA mask hoping that'll be great.  Ya, the price tag sucks, but UA has always been outrageously overpriced


I agree on both accounts.  The addidas ones are by far my favorite.  And they are a bit tight- but I'd rather have tight then not be able to breath comfortably.....


----------



## Brianstl

dismom58 said:


> One of the market watchers discussing the financial side of the shutdown did say disney admitted in their quarterly results they were running at 17% of capacity at Disney World since reopening! Not sure of any number of visitors but I thought they said they would max out at 25% eventually when they announced the reopening but it would grow to that level!


I heard a report that Universal has been averaging 12,000 guest total per day across their three parks.  They averaged just under 60,000 combined total at the three parks the year before.


----------



## rteetz

dismom58 said:


> One of the market watchers discussing the financial side of the shutdown did say disney admitted in their quarterly results they were running at 17% of capacity at Disney World since reopening! Not sure of any number of visitors but I thought they said they would max out at 25% eventually when they announced the reopening but it would grow to that level!


Disney has not given their report yet since opening. They do so August 4th.


----------



## rj9555

marinejjh said:


> Just curious since WDW has been open a few weeks now. Has there been any confirmed exposures from people that have gone? I know Florida has a bunch of cases and are bound to have someone bring it with them. Or is the news just not going to report on it, even if it did happen.



I doubt ABC would report it, but all other networks would probably jump on the chance to make it seem like someone got Covid because they went to WDW. So apparently the media hasn't been able to find a single case that they can manage to tie to WDW.


----------



## dismom58

rteetz said:


> Disney has not given their report yet since opening. They do so August 4th.


Then I apologize I believed it thought the quarter ended in June so believed him! Guess we don’t have to worry about his projection that crowds won’t return to precovid levels till 2025


----------



## Helvetica

Hondo is especially socially distant tonight.


----------



## KayMichigan

Man, they aren't having any luck with their animatronics lately!!

I wonder what happened to Hondo?


----------



## yulilin3

KayMichigan said:


> Man, they aren't having any luck with their animatronics lately!!
> 
> I wonder what happened to Hondo?


This is a common occurrence,  nothing new


----------



## RWinNOLA

rj9555 said:


> I doubt ABC would report it, but all other networks would probably jump on the chance to make it seem like someone got Covid because they went to WDW. So apparently the media hasn't been able to find a single case that they can manage to tie to WDW.



I’m sure we would hear from somebody on this board if they got sick after visiting WDW.  We’re now home for 7 days after a 6 day trip.  So far so good for all 5 in my party. .  Not quite to the two week mark yet but will report back next weekend.[/ISPOILER]


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> Hondo is especially socially distant tonight.
> 
> View attachment 513641



 Hondo [looking at the calendar, sees it is 2020]: “_Oh my, look at the time. Well, my work is done._”


----------



## Janet McDonald

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m sure we would hear from somebody on this board if they got sick after visiting WDW.  We’re now home for 7 days after a 6 day trip.  So far so good for all 5 in my party. .  Not quite to the two week mark yet but will report back next weekend.


Same. We were at Disney for 6 nights and the dark side for 3. Been home for two days now.  Back home is wayyyy more lax than Disney and people here are not wearing masks and there is now a mandate. My husband and kids keep commenting that we were wayyy more safe at Disney and universal than back home.  I’ll report back as we are getting tested this week before resuming normal work/activities and will continue to wear masks as we got so used to wearing them while gone that it’s just second nature now.


----------



## SierraT

osufeth24 said:


> exactly, there's other places you can go to discuss numbers



I agree.

Can‘t go back and determine which posts were deleted but I know I’ve had some removed related to Covid numbers.  The thing is, I’ve linked actual statistics related to the virus to directly respond to inconsistencies.  My posts (and several others) were deleted but the false data was left up.  I totally understand and respect this isn’t the place for it (I’m new), but consistency is paramount.  Leaving up the faulty data from someone who doesn’t have direct knowledge over factual statistics provided by those who actually live in FL seems strange.  People come here to plan a vacation and feel confident they will be safe during this pandemic, so seeing fake information and/or posters fear mongering with their own personal opinion is not helpful.


----------



## Mit88

SierraT said:


> I agree.
> 
> Can‘t go back and determine which posts were deleted but I know I’ve had some removed related to Covid numbers.  The thing is, I’ve linked actual statistics related to the virus to directly respond to inconsistencies.  My posts (and several others) were deleted but the false data was left up.  I totally understand and respect this isn’t the place for it (I’m new), but consistency is paramount.  Leaving up the faulty data from someone who doesn’t have direct knowledge over factual statistics provided by those who actually live in FL seems strange.  People come here to plan a vacation and feel confident they will be safe during this pandemic, so seeing fake information and/or posters fear mongering with their own personal opinion is not helpful.



My biggest issue with it is, these numbers come out, and all of a sudden 75% of DISboards are doctors, and 50% of those work for the CDC. It’s crazy how in the 5 months since this virus became prevalent in the US that people immediately went to online medical school, did 7 years worth of schooling in the matter of 3 months and now they can tell you all you need to know about COVID, and if you disagree, you’re wrong. There’s no civil discussion to be had from either side. There’s one group that believes on thing and the same people “like” their posts, and there’s another group that has the same people “like” their posts. Then there’s people in the middle ground that doesn’t care to take the medical expertise from people on the message board. Having information is better than having none, but with that information comes the headache of opinions being presented as fact, and then you get some that bring politics into it and thats where you get a firestorm that needs to be taken care of.

As I said, the daily numbers for Florida don’t have an impact on the Operations of the parks. Yes, the numbers impact the potential for an increase in capacity, but chances are we wont know if/when that will occur anyway, so it makes needing the numbers to tell when a capacity increase will come, moot. The parks are open. Some are very angry about it. Some are very happy about it, but they’re open, and almost certainly not going to close again at this point (Yes, I know no one saw the parks closing in March. Things are different now than they were in March. The CDC was also recommending the general population NOT to wear masks in Masks in March.)

There’s a place on these very boards that basically allows you to talk about anything you want, no hold barred that makes far more sense to talk about COVID numbers. And I’ll leave a link

https://www.disboards.com/threads/anyone-else-having-trouble-getting-excited-about-anything.3807836/


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> My biggest issue with it is, these numbers come out, and all of a sudden 75% of DISboards are doctors, and 50% of those work for the CDC. It’s crazy how in the 5 months since this virus became prevalent in the US that people immediately went to online medical school, did 7 years worth of schooling in the matter of 3 months and now they can tell you all you need to know about COVID, and if you disagree, you’re wrong. There’s no civil discussion to be had from either side. There’s one group that believes on thing and the same people “like” their posts, and there’s another group that has the same people “like” their posts. Then there’s people in the middle ground that doesn’t care to take the medical expertise from people on the message board. Having information is better than having none, but with that information comes the headache of opinions being presented as fact, and then you get some that bring politics into it and thats where you get a firestorm that needs to be taken care of.
> 
> As I said, the daily numbers for Florida don’t have an impact on the Operations of the parks. Yes, the numbers impact the potential for an increase in capacity, but chances are we wont know if/when that will occur anyway, so it makes needing the numbers to tell when a capacity increase will come, moot. The parks are open. Some are very angry about it. Some are very happy about it, but they’re open, and almost certainly not going to close again at this point (Yes, I know no one saw the parks closing in March. Things are different now than they were in March. The CDC was also recommending the general population NOT to wear masks in Masks in March.)
> 
> There’s a place on these very boards that basically allows you to talk about anything you want, no hold barred that makes far more sense to talk about COVID numbers. And I’ll leave a link
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/anyone-else-having-trouble-getting-excited-about-anything.3807836/


Thank you for this! One of the best worded, most thoughtful posts on this topic yet. Exactly how I feel on this issue.


----------



## Aimeedyan

For what it's worth, we are staying off-site for a 4 night mini-vaca - we live about 70 miles away.

Had breakfast at Homecoming this morning; we have been to DS several times but always in the morning. We have yet to be able to park in Lime; it's always been closed when we arrive but seemingly open by the time we leave. I'm guessing they do a staggered opening.

It was empty when we arrived but getting to an uncomfortable level by noon when we left. We wandered WoD and similar to last visit, people don't seem to have heard of social distancing. It was hard to dodge people and it was still early. 

Masks were nearly 100% with a few chin guards and a couple people nursing drinks. We sat outside at Homecoming and with the breeze and fans, it felt great (but it was 930am). We plan to go back on Wednesday for an early lunch.

In our city, masks are also required and it's nearly 100% at Publix, Target, Walmart, post office, restaurants picking up to-go orders (we don't dine indoors), etc. It's very rare to see people without. However, we decided to wander the outlet mall as I find outdoor places pretty safe and the weather had cooled off but the mask compliance was a joke. Full families with nothing, lots of chin guards, people carrying them in their hand, and maybe 50% of the cart employees had one on.  The employees without were especially annoying. I watched a security guard walk past the carts several times and didn't say a word so I guess the mask requirement is not actually enforced. 

The stores all had mask required signs and I assume they were requiring them. Almost all the high end stores had queues outside with very limited admittance. Gucci was even checking temps at the door and others were squirting sanitizer as people were let in. 

It wasn't a normal Saturday crowd (parking was easily found, so you know it was not normal!) but it wasn't dead by any means. 

We stopped at a local restaurant for take-out and the waiter had no mask on and not a single person waiting for take-out in the tiny restaurant did either. The cooks all did.

I was surprised at the lack of masks/social distancing once outside the Disney bubble and was pretty disappointed that just "up the road (I-4)" things were so much more different. Unfortunately, you may feel safe at Disney but those same people are probably not near as diligent in their masks/social distancing when a CM isn't standing nearby to remind them of the guidelines.


----------



## rteetz

SierraT said:


> I agree.
> 
> Can‘t go back and determine which posts were deleted but I know I’ve had some removed related to Covid numbers.  The thing is, I’ve linked actual statistics related to the virus to directly respond to inconsistencies.  My posts (and several others) were deleted but the false data was left up.  I totally understand and respect this isn’t the place for it (I’m new), but consistency is paramount.  Leaving up the faulty data from someone who doesn’t have direct knowledge over factual statistics provided by those who actually live in FL seems strange.  People come here to plan a vacation and feel confident they will be safe during this pandemic, so seeing fake information and/or posters fear mongering with their own personal opinion is not helpful.


As always report anything in question. I can and will miss things. I am not on here every second of every day. I have other things in life to do.


----------



## LSUmiss

RWinNOLA said:


> I’m sure we would hear from somebody on this board if they got sick after visiting WDW.  We’re now home for 7 days after a 6 day trip.  So far so good for all 5 in my party. .  Not quite to the two week mark yet but will report back next weekend.[/ISPOILER]


Same here. Home 7 days now. Knock on wood no issues.


----------



## AnaHtDis

Just back from 4 day mini-vacay. MK and AK were awesome with lower crowds and wait times.  The heat and masks didn’t really bother us Friday & Saturday.  Today was HOT and definitely more crowded at HS.  Got into the park at 9:30. MMRR broke down when it was our turn to sit down.   We got passes to come back later.  Got RoR boarding group 24  at 10 am (while standing in line at MMRR). They called our BG at about 1:15. When we walked over there....it broke down.  We left to other rides and finally rode RoR at about 3 (amazing!!!).  Then went to slinky dog and (drumroll) lightning closure.  So... HS has more glitches, more people, more stress, but it was still worthwhile for us. My college-aged kids, DH, and I all decided we would do it all over again.  Also, first time at FW cabins and I was terrified from all the negative comments I read on the boards (originally booked POR). We loved it and thought it was a perfect place for covid distancing. (Get a golf-cart)
I thought Disney did as best as they could to protect people.  I feel bad for the people who had to go around measuring and placing 6 feet markers (we personally saw them adding more).  They are everywhere!!!
Disclaimer: I am a newbie, so if I posted in the wrong place, have pity!!!


----------



## OKWFan88

When we went to ride TT last week, we were chatting with a CM in the queue line and she mentioned that the markers on the ground are actually 9 feet apart rather than 6 feet in rides that have longer queues in order to assist with families that have more in their party. Thought that was interesting and a smart idea.


----------



## only hope

OKWFan88 said:


> When we went to ride TT last week, we were chatting with a CM in the queue line and she mentioned that the markers on the ground are actually 9 feet apart rather than 6 feet in rides that have longer queues in order to assist with families that have more in their party. Thought that was interesting and a smart idea.



The ones at Uni are mostly about 10 feet apart I’d guess. They’re a bit closer in preshow waiting rooms.


----------



## Mit88

OKWFan88 said:


> When we went to ride TT last week, we were chatting with a CM in the queue line and she mentioned that the markers on the ground are actually 9 feet apart rather than 6 feet in rides that have longer queues in order to assist with families that have more in their party. Thought that was interesting and a smart idea.



My fear is those families/groups of 4+ people that walk horizontally down the sidewalks. But thats something thats always been a pet peeve of mine. Prior to COVID I’d wait for an opening and walk by them, but now with social distancing, you’re kind of stuck and have to wait no matter how slow those people are. And its not even about being in a rush, I just walk fast, and some people walk very, very slow. And before I get yelled at, I know people have medical, or are older that have issues that they cant walk fast, I’m not talking about those individuals. It’s the teens and people in their 20s-30s that dilly dally

9ft apart for markers makes sense and is very smart to do. If you have more than 2 people in your group, you’re going to be closer than 6ft from the next person in line that isn’t with your group. As someone that hasn’t been there yet, just seeing pictures and videos, I can nit pick some things that I’d like Disney to work on that would make me personally feel better, but it also seems like they have thought a lot through and have over produced when it comes to safety measures in many instances around the park


----------



## johnnyr

Helvetica said:


> Hondo is especially socially distant tonight.
> 
> View attachment 513641



The first time I rode Hondo was there. The second time he was covered up just like this.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> My fear is those families/groups of 4+ people that walk horizontally down the sidewalks. But thats something thats always been a pet peeve of mine. Prior to COVID I’d wait for an opening and walk by them, but now with social distancing, you’re kind of stuck and have to wait no matter how slow those people are. And its not even about being in a rush, I just walk fast, and some people walk very, very slow. And before I get yelled at, I know people have medical, or are older that have issues that they cant walk fast, I’m not talking about those individuals. It’s the teens and people in their 20s-30s that dilly dally



Wouldn’t this be less of an issue now with the lower crowds? Seems in most situations now you’d be able to find a way to get past slower walkers with all the open space, even social distancing considered?


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

LSUmiss said:


> Same here. Home 7 days now. Knock on wood no issues.


We've been home 6 days and so far so good. Hopefully it continues. We're in quarantine, but can go grocery shopping. I went today and actually felt less safe in Wegmans than Disney. People were not 6 ft away in the produce section. I needed to dodge carts and kept seeing people with masks under their noses. Disney the compliance was topnotch while we were there.


----------



## Dentam

For those who have returned already from WDW, are you planning to get tested regardless of whether you have symptoms or not? If so, how many days after you return are you getting tested?  I think if I do end up going in Sept (stuck with a non-refundable DVC rental) I will be taking over a week off after my trip and will get tested a few days after I get home.  I don't want to be the asymptomatic person who brings it back to my workplace from a hotspot...


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Mit88 said:


> As I said, the daily numbers for Florida don’t have an impact on the Operations of the parks. Yes, the numbers impact the potential for an increase in capacity, but chances are we wont know if/when that will occur anyway, so it makes needing the numbers to tell when a capacity increase will come, moot.



I'm trying to figure out what to make of this part of your comment. I'm quite certain the numbers in Florida, or at minimum, the numbers in Orange, are reviewed daily as part of WDW operations. It seems that you think that, too. Maybe you're just saying that people are guessing if/when capacity will change since they don't have actual numbers? I would agree with that if so.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

Dentam said:


> For those who have returned already from WDW, are you planning to get tested regardless of whether you have symptoms or not?  I think if I do end up going in Sept (stuck with a non-refundable DVC rental) I will be taking over a week off after my trip and will get tested a few days after I get home.  I don't want to be the asymptomatic person who brings it back to my workplace from a hotspot...


I called our pediatrician prior to leaving for Disney to set up an appointment to have the kids tested when we returned. They said to not have the kids tested because there are so many tests that are false positives and false negatives. They said even if your kids came out negative they would need to quarantine 14 days because the results could be false. They also said to call to be tested if the kids start to show symptoms. So we are all staying home from activities and my husband is working from home for two weeks. He has one more week to work from home.


----------



## Dentam

Have3Kids&aHusband said:


> I called our pediatrician prior to leaving for Disney to set up an appointment to have the kids tested when we returned. They said to not have the kids tested because there are so many tests that are false positives and false negatives. They said even if your kids came out negative they would need to quarantine 14 days because the results could be false. They also said to call to be tested if the kids start to show symptoms. So we are all staying home from activities and my husband is working from home for two weeks. He has one more week to work from home.



Interesting - I wonder if I did get it while there or on the flight home and was asymptomatic, if taking 8 days off after I fly back home would be safe.  I will talk to my boss about it.  We don't have any travel restrictions at this point but I want to make sure I do whatever I can to make sure I don't bring it back to my workplace.  I will only have 8 days of vacation time remaining, although if I did test positive, my workplace has given us additional weeks of paid time off for that purpose.

It's kind of crazy also that we have so many visitors from out of state at my workplace now - many from Texas, so I know I could be exposed to it on a daily basis anyway.  Luckily I work outside and masks are required for staff and visitors.

Sorry if off topic - preparing for the deletion.


----------



## Farro

I'm not even going until next May, but I work for a hospital-non-clinical position- and if needed I can quarantine/work from home for 14 days, 9 work days.

Everyone really needs to iron this out with their jobs before travel anywhere.


----------



## Have3Kids&aHusband

Dentam said:


> Interesting - I wonder if I did get it while there or on the flight home and was asymptomatic, if taking 8 days off after I fly back home would be safe.  I will talk to my boss about it.  We don't have any travel restrictions at this point but I want to make sure I do whatever I can to make sure I don't bring it back to my workplace.  I will only have 8 days of vacation time remaining, although if I did test positive, my workplace has given us additional weeks of paid time off for that purpose.
> 
> It's kind of crazy also that we have so many visitors from out of state at my workplace now - many from Texas, so I know I could be exposed to it on a daily basis anyway.  Luckily I work outside and masks are required for staff and visitors.
> 
> Sorry if off topic - preparing for the deletion.



It's part of the planning. Luckily for us my husband can work from home and the kids are doing their sports training in our backyard. That was the one thing I felt bad about. They were finally doing activities again and now have to miss two more weeks on top of our vacation. But we didn't want to take a chance with their teammates.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> I'm not even going until next May, but I work for a hospital-non-clinical position- and if needed I can quarantine/work from home for 14 days, 9 work days.
> 
> Everyone really needs to iron this out with their jobs before travel anywhere.



Yes, that is why I plan to speak with my boss about it.  I'm not required to and we haven't been told that we have to quarantine after traveling (we were given a set of guidelines from HR, but nothing about travel was included), but I think it's the responsible thing to do.

Also, the CDC has changed the period of time recommended for quarantine from 14 days to 10.


----------



## Mit88

parasail_of_congress said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to make of this part of your comment. I'm quite certain the numbers in Florida, or at minimum, the numbers in Orange, are reviewed daily as part of WDW operations. It seems that you think that, too. Maybe you're just saying that people are guessing if/when capacity will change since they don't have actual numbers? I would agree with that if so.



They’re being reviewed by professionals. People being paid to make decisions. People that are far more likely to have civil conversations about these numbers. I’m not saying that the daily numbers are meaningless, I’m saying they cause too many arguments here because people have differing opinions on the matter depending on the source they’re getting their information from. That’s evident by the daily purge/deletion of posts. I’m not opposed to the information, I’m opposed to the “I’m right, you’re wrong, I know more about this virus than you do”. The truth is, none of us know the absolute truth about this thing, and neither do the real life doctors. 

The correlation between capacity and daily numbers are important to Disney, the state of Florida, the city of Orlando‘Kissimmee, and the county of Orange. Disney isn’t going to put a commercial out on twitter announcing an increase in capacity, so its irrelevant to us. So the correlation between the daily numbers and the potential raise in capacity discussions here would all be guesses and conjecture


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Paris Bringing Back Lion King and Jungle Book Shows in August


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Home tonight after two weeks in the Disney bubble.  Ask me anything, lol.

I work from home and will be self-quarantining myself and our two kids for the CDC-recommended 10 days.  My husband goes to work tomorrow, but actually works in a COVID testing lab, so can get tested daily.  Obviously, if he shows symptoms, he won’t report for work.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Disneyland Paris Bringing Back Lion King and Jungle Book Shows in August



Is the Jungle Book show the same one they tried to put in place of Rivers of Light (RIP)?


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Is the Jungle Book show the same one they tried to put in place of Rivers of Light (RIP)?



The shows in DLP are very high quality - we were really impressed with the Lion King show there last summer!


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> The shows in DLP are very high quality - we were really impressed with the Lion King show there last summer!



Im uncultured. Ive only ever been to the domestic parks. One day ill see them all. Once the Olympics crowds die down in Japan i intend on getting to those 2 parks, but I feel like I should do them last as I’ve heard once you see TDS, every other park after that seems pedestrian. But this is off topic. 

Are these shows indoor or outdoor? I know there was a trip report from DLP in here earlier. It’s nice to get some perspective of the non WDW parks because all of the parks seem to be running different from the others


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Im uncultured. Ive only ever been to the domestic parks. One day ill see them all. Once the Olympics crowds die down in Japan i intend on getting to those 2 parks, but I feel like I should do them last as I’ve heard once you see TDS, every other park after that seems pedestrian. But this is off topic.
> 
> Are these shows indoor or outdoor? I know there was a trip report from DLP in here earlier. It’s nice to get some perspective of the non WDW parks because all of the parks seem to be running different from the others



The Lion King and Mickey and the Magician shows were the two we saw while there and both were indoors.  I'm with you, TDS and a trip to Japan in general are highest on my list next!  Been to Shanghai DL and DLP, along with the parks here in the states.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dentam said:


> For those who have returned already from WDW, are you planning to get tested regardless of whether you have symptoms or not? If so, how many days after you return are you getting tested?  I think if I do end up going in Sept (stuck with a non-refundable DVC rental) I will be taking over a week off after my trip and will get tested a few days after I get home.  I don't want to be the asymptomatic person who brings it back to my workplace from a hotspot...


I don’t plan to get tested b/c I’m pretty much self quarantining now anyway just in case.


----------



## mellvswdw1

Hi all....I post from time to time and I thought I would report about our first day in the “bubble”.  So, it’s myself and my 4 and 6 year old and my 20 year old niece who has decided she doesn’t want to do the parks but  she is going to the pool and disney springs with us.
Before we started our trip today we had two days in Indiana and Illinois at restaurants and hotels for a family kids birthday, and to say that mask and just plain common sense were a priority was a joke. Even my 4 year old was asking me why people weren’t wearing masks.

So, we flew out of midway airport in Chicago and overall I was impressed about the mask usage and cleanliness. I was also surprised when we landed. When we landed at MCO wwe didn’t see a lot of half masks and overall I felt safe. 
  We checked into OKW online but I did have to go in and we had a huge bit of pixie dust on DVC points. Our original room was on the third floor studio  with a lot of luggage and I asked to see if we could have a studio on a first floor and they moved us to a 2 bedroom! Now I know that is a gift and I won’t expect that ever again,  but I think they are trying everything to keep members happy. Which is a good thing.

I’m going to be here until the 3rd( moving resorts 3 more times) so I’m praying for a fun, happy and most of all a healthy trip. Ask any questions you have and I will try to help!

Melissa


----------



## shoreward

I bought these masks from Office Depot for $14.99, based on a DIS post.  They are the exact same masks sold by Costco, but $4.00 less expensive per box.  They are only available online, but Office Depot will ship out with no delivery charge.  It is really nice that the 50 masks are cellophane-packed in quantities of ten.

https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


----------



## brockash

A2DisneyMom said:


> Home tonight after two weeks in the Disney bubble.  Ask me anything, lol.
> 
> I work from home and will be self-quarantining myself and our two kids for the CDC-recommended 10 days.  My husband goes to work tomorrow, but actually works in a COVID testing lab, so can get tested daily.  Obviously, if he shows symptoms, he won’t report for work.


Did you use Disney transportation?  How was it...where did you stay - did your pool ever hit capacity (as in ppl. couldn't enter) and where'd you eat?


----------



## FatBambi

On property now! Flew in yesterday, magic kingdom today. Magic Express had no wait around 1pm. We did Disney Springs yesterday and bussing from Pop to DS and back is a nightmare, and social distancing at DS was non existent. They definitely need more busses for the peasants. I was also sitting right next to someone with a divider between us, and their leg was under my divider and right up against mine. I didn't necessarily feel the greatest about the proximity.

BUT! Magic Kingdom was a dream! 22 rides/shows, while moseying and taking lots of sit down breaks. I felt very safe there, and while it was hot, the masks were less of an issue for me than I thought they would be which was nice. Honestly, the safest I've felt in a public place since this all began.

All in all, the parks are great - the Springs is crowded. If you're a peasant, plan to be annoyed by the busses to Disney springs, or to find another way there.


----------



## LSUmiss

brockash said:


> Did you use Disney transportation?  How was it...where did you stay - did your pool ever hit capacity (as in ppl. couldn't enter) and where'd you eat?


You didn’t ask me, but I was there too. We stayed at BRV. The pool never hit capacity & was empty most days. We went every day at different times. No bus issues at all. It became obvious they were using the same bus back & forth to the parks. Busses came as often as usual if not faster. Often we were the only ppl on the bus.


----------



## FatBambi

LSUMiss's post reminded me to clarify that the rest of the resort bus lines looked great! I've only seen the issue with Pop, and so far only with Disney Springs.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hondo [looking at the calendar, sees it is 2020]: “_Oh my, look at the time. Well, my work is done._”


Hey,  he runs a legitimate business.  Im sure there's need for coaxium someplace else 



Mit88 said:


> Is the Jungle Book show the same one they tried to put in place of Rivers of Light (RIP)?


Or the original Jungle Book show from theater in the wild. Anyone "lucky" enough to see that one when AK opened? I sure did


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> Hey,  he runs a legitimate business.  Im sure there's need for coaxium someplace else
> 
> 
> Or the original Jungle Book show from theater in the wild. Anyone "lucky" enough to see that one when AK opened? I sure did


No, but I remember Tarzan Rocks!  I have vivid memories of the rollerblading CMs almost being taken out by guests who didn't adhere to the warnings about staying seated.


----------



## Marthasor

From my TA from DTA.  Unfortunately, this is how it's listed on the site with no months before dates.  I'm assuming August 24 is YC, September 21 is GF, Oct. 4 is Poly (?), Oct. 14 is CSR and Nov. 1 is AoA (?).  BC and BWI are closed indefinitely.  Hopefully they will fix the typos and we'll get more accurate info.

"As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.

We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.

*July 29:*Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
*24:*Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
*21:*Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
*4:*Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
*14:*Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
*1:*Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline."


----------



## yulilin3

Marthasor said:


> From my TA from DTA.  Unfortunately, this is how it's listed on the site with no months before dates.  I'm assuming August 24 is YC, September 21 is GF, Oct. 4 is Poly (?), Oct. 14 is CSR and Nov. 1 is AoA (?).  BC and BWI are closed indefinitely.  Hopefully they will fix the typos and we'll get more accurate info.
> 
> "As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.
> 
> We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.
> 
> *July 29:*Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> *24:*Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> *21:*Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> *4:*Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> *14:*Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> *1:*Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline."


the dates have been posted for a while on the Disney World site

July 29Disney's Caribbean Beach ResortAugust 12Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and Disney's Art of Animation ResortAugust 24Disney's Yacht Club Resort and Disney’s Beach Club ResortSeptember 21Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & SpaOctober 1Disney's BoardWalk InnOctober 14Disney's Coronado Springs Resort
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## Marthasor

yulilin3 said:


> the dates have been posted for a while on the Disney World site
> 
> July 29Disney's Caribbean Beach ResortAugust 12Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and Disney's Art of Animation ResortAugust 24Disney's Yacht Club Resort and Disney’s Beach Club ResortSeptember 21Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & SpaOctober 1Disney's BoardWalk InnOctober 14Disney's Coronado Springs Resort
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/



This is new.  They updated it on DTA this morning.  They changed the dates for Poly and AoA and BWI and BC are closed indefinitely:

As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.

We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.

*July 29: *Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
*Aug. 24:* Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
*Sept. 21:* Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
*Oct. 4:*  Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
*Oct. 14:* Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
*Nov. 1:* Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline.


----------



## yulilin3

Marthasor said:


> This is new.  They updated it on DTA this morning.  They changed the dates for Poly and AoA and BWI and BC are closed indefinitely:
> 
> As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.
> 
> We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.
> 
> *July 29: *Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> *Aug. 24:* Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> *Sept. 21:* Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> *Oct. 4:*  Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> *Oct. 14:* Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> *Nov. 1:* Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline.


I see


----------



## anthony2k7

Marthasor said:


> This is new.  They updated it on DTA this morning.  They changed the dates for Poly and AoA and BWI and BC are closed indefinitely:
> 
> As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.
> 
> We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.
> 
> *July 29: *Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> *Aug. 24:* Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> *Sept. 21:* Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> *Oct. 4:*  Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> *Oct. 14:* Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> *Nov. 1:* Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline.


So, more evidence numbers are not what they were expecting?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Marthasor said:


> This is new.  They updated it on DTA this morning.  They changed the dates for Poly and AoA and BWI and BC are closed indefinitely:
> 
> As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.
> 
> We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.
> 
> *July 29: *Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> *Aug. 24:* Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> *Sept. 21:* Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> *Oct. 4:*  Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> *Oct. 14:* Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> *Nov. 1:* Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline.


Uh oh. Well since I check in to the Poly on August 24th (not in a Villa) this should be interesting  I've been wanting to try out Riviera, we shall see if I can weasel my way over there. 

My 2020 trip rebooking extravaganza really keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Marthasor

yulilin3 said:


> I see



Hopefully they will update it on the WDW site soon.


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> So, more evidence numbers are not what they were expecting?



I have no clue.  I just wanted to make sure people have the info to help with planning.  I feel badly for people who have to keep reconfiguring or canceling trips.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Marthasor said:


> I have no clue.  I just wanted to make sure people have the info to help with planning.  I feel badly for people who have to keep reconfiguring or canceling trips.


I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## osufeth24

Good thing I didn't book AoA for our short trip in Sept lol


----------



## JenBush

Dentam said:


> For those who have returned already from WDW, are you planning to get tested regardless of whether you have symptoms or not? If so, how many days after you return are you getting tested?  I think if I do end up going in Sept (stuck with a non-refundable DVC rental) I will be taking over a week off after my trip and will get tested a few days after I get home.  I don't want to be the asymptomatic person who brings it back to my workplace from a hotspot...


Currently in my area they aren’t testing non-symptomatic people because the labs are backed up again. I would have got tested about 5 days after getting home, which would be today, but I can’t since I don’t have any symptoms. I am self quarantining though just to be safe.


----------



## yulilin3

Marthasor said:


> Hopefully they will update it on the WDW site soon.


It's crazy how they are the last ones to update. Dreams Unlimited got the email as well, just checked with an agent. I feel bad for the CMs waiting to get back to work


----------



## rteetz

Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Oh man.  I wonder what the chances of SAB opening are now.


----------



## Leigh L

Marthasor said:


> I have no clue.  I just wanted to make sure people have the info to help with planning.  I feel badly for people who have to keep reconfiguring or canceling trips.


Thank you for posting about it, appreciated 
We were at the Poly starting on 8/12. 
(Got my phone back on the charger now!)


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.


Same with Jambo though isnt it?


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.


Yeah, those are weird ones. Only thing I can think of is if it’s to limit the amount of people entering Epcot through the International Gateway? Or so they can limit the usage of the friendship boats?

I could also see them keeping Stormalong Bay closed indefinitely now since BC won’t be opening fully.


----------



## yulilin3

here's the wdwinfo article https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...usted-opening-dates-for-select-resort-hotels/


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.



My DVC rental is at BWV in Sept - guess it will be super quiet if I do end up going!  I do think it's odd that they are keeping the main resort closed indefinitely.


----------



## rteetz

They could’ve even kept Yacht Club closed and opened Beach Club since that has DVC which is open. Disney could then take their time to clean up after the NBA. Just interesting to see how they are going about things.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> They could’ve even kept Yacht Club closed and opened Beach Club since that has DVC which is open. Disney could then take their time to clean up after the NBA. Just interesting to see how they are going about things.


Unless they needed YC open for the pet friendly deluxe availability? Only thing I can think of with that move.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.



that's what I was thinking

Do we have any idea when YC opens, they'll open the restaurants too?  Been wanting to try Ale & Compass


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

There is a whole block of "Magical" deal people at the Poly during a time it is now closed, many of whom were moved there from initial bookings at the Beach Club. I'm interested to see where that block gets moved. I don't know how large it is but I imagine it is a decent size. My guess would be Yacht or CR?

Also I just realized I have to redo my ADRs again now *cries*


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Not opening boardwalk and beach club surprises me because DVC members are staying there already. It’s not like they are staying completely closed.


Demand must have fallen off a cliff with no EP hopping?

(If so that’s sad as I was hoping they’d do something about allowing hopping to EP. if that’s the reason they aren’t opening then this signals they aren’t gonna do anything about that  )


----------



## Dulcee

I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> that's what I was thinking
> 
> Do we have any idea when YC opens, they'll open the restaurants too?  Been wanting to try Ale & Compass


I would assume they open at least something there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> Oh man.  I wonder what the chances of SAB opening are now.


I’m going with slim to none.


----------



## rteetz

Dulcee said:


> I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


Well July 21st and 24th have passed so...

The NBA is still has both so that graphic is incorrect.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dulcee said:


> I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


 sucks to be that TA


----------



## skeeter31

Dulcee said:


> I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


They took the numbered dates and added their own months to them (just not the right months). Since the OP shared that the dates didn’t include months, this TA assumed incorrectly.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287740185296371713


----------



## CastAStone

CastAStone said:


> I would be shocked if they reopen AoA on August 12 and Yacht Club on August 24. Beach and Poly, maybe due to the attached DVCs, but with current attendance levels being what they are, I don’t know why they would open more rooms than they need to. CBR will already be adding 1500+ rooms to a half-empty system this week.





Marthasor said:


> This is new.  They updated it on DTA this morning.  They changed the dates for Poly and AoA and BWI and BC are closed indefinitely:
> 
> As we continue our phased approach to reopening at *Walt Disney World®* Resort, we are welcoming Guests back to Disney Resort hotels, theme parks and Disney Springs.
> 
> We are committed to reopening Disney Resort hotels, though at this time we have decided to adjust the reopening dates for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort and Disney’s Art of Animation Resort due to the current environment. With this in mind, the planned reopening dates for additional Disney Resort hotels will be as follows.
> 
> *July 29: *Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort
> *Aug. 24:* Disney’s Yacht Club Resort
> *Sept. 21:* Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> *Oct. 4:*  Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort
> *Oct. 14:* Disney’s Coronado Springs Resort
> *Nov. 1:* Disney’s Art of Animation Resort
> While we had previously shared reopening dates for Disney’s Beach Club Resort and Disney’s BoardWalk Inn, these Disney Resort hotels will remain closed until further notice while we continue to reevaluate their reopening timeline.


Well I had Beach and Yacht flipped and I'm a bit surprised about Poly. 

Presumably as long as they have DVC 1BRs available they can continue to keep the Family Suites at AoA closed. Currently there's good DVC availability until, well, November.

Hope they set the moth balls out at Port Orleans and the All Stars.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

We were due to check into AOA on 8/15. Will they move me automatically without messing up my other reservations or do I need to call?


----------



## NoTime42

rteetz said:


> They could’ve even kept Yacht Club closed and opened Beach Club since that has DVC which is open. Disney could then take their time to clean up after the NBA. Just interesting to see how they are going about things.


I don’t know when it changed, but I see the October 22-26 Gartner IT Symposium is now a virtual only conference. (In May, Gartner was asking if I wanted to use my voucher to attend the Orlando event as the Symposium was going to be one of their first conferences since my cancelled March Dallas conference)

The IT Symposium normally blocks a huge number of Epcot area rooms and results in posts wondering why most Deluxe resorts “sold out” that week.


----------



## CastAStone

WonderlandisReality said:


> We were due to check into AOA on 8/15. Will they move me automatically without messing up my other reservations or do I need to call?


They might but I would _definitely _call. You might get through now before the news spreads to widely, otherwise I'd call tomorrow, mid-afternoon seems to be working well for people.


----------



## Leigh L

CastAStone said:


> They might but I would _definitely _call. You might get through now before the news spreads to widely, otherwise I'd call tomorrow, mid-afternoon seems to be working well for people.


I agree and would call now.
I called in about 15 minutes ago after I read this and CM picked up after 10 minutes give or take (it originally said 3 minutes). I'm still on hold while she's doing something in the system.
Edited as typing: Ugh my phone cut out (not theirs!) and I was disconnected. We're having some work done on the house and I didn't think about the router getting bumped offline.

Edit #2: Now the high call volume message is playing, it said more than 25 minute wait time (not bad, but clearly picking up since a few minutes ago)

Edit #3: CM picked up 25 minutes on the button. He was on break when CMs got the message and hadn't even seen it yet but then confirmed these resorts will be further delaying openings. 
I'm back on hold since it's not in the system yet, he's checking on something.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I just called in and had no wait with the 5277 number.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Leigh L said:


> I agree and would call now.
> I called in about 15 minutes ago after I read this and CM picked up after 10 minutes give or take (it originally said 3 minutes). I'm still on hold while she's doing something in the system.
> Edited as typing: Ugh my phone cut out (not theirs!) and I was disconnected. We're having some work done on the house and I didn't think about the router getting bumped offline.
> 
> Edit #2: Now the high call volume message is playing, it said more than 25 minute wait time (not bad, but clearly picking up since a few minutes ago)


I called. They can’t figure it out and said they will need to call me back. We have an accessible room. Ugh. I just want a place to sleep we can get into and none of our other reservations to change.


----------



## shoegal9

With Yacht Club still opening on 8/24, and Beach Club Villas open, they could open SAB.  Beach Club hotel side doesn't have that many rooms... Between Yacht and BCV it will be fairly busy. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Leigh L said:


> I agree and would call now.
> I called in about 15 minutes ago after I read this and CM picked up after 10 minutes give or take (it originally said 3 minutes). I'm still on hold while she's doing something in the system.
> Edited as typing: Ugh my phone cut out (not theirs!) and I was disconnected. We're having some work done on the house and I didn't think about the router getting bumped offline.
> 
> Edit #2: Now the high call volume message is playing, it said more than 25 minute wait time (not bad, but clearly picking up since a few minutes ago)
> 
> Edit #3: CM picked up 25 minutes on the button. He was on break when CMs got the message and hadn't even seen it yet but then confirmed these resorts will be further delaying openings.
> I'm back on hold since it's not in the system yet, he's checking on something.


What a time for the message to come through, mid-break


----------



## yulilin3

Sea World now has the temp machine scanner, not the individual person thermometer.  Very efficient


----------



## Leigh L

gottalovepluto said:


> What a time for the message to come through, mid-break


I know. I felt so bad for this CM, it sounds like the CMs weren't given a heads up even if he wasn't on break 
I'm on hold again, escalated to GS since the system won't let him do anything, he said he tried several different ways and rooms.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Leigh L said:


> I know. I felt so bad for this CM, it sounds like the CMs weren't given a heads up even if he wasn't on break
> I'm on hold again, escalated to GS since the system won't let him do anything, he said he tried several different ways and rooms.


That’s what happened to me but they took my information to call me back. He indicated that he thought the system would have to update first.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287725792927944704


----------



## JacknSally

*Well, Poly and AoA getting pushed back that far does not bode well for POFQ potentially reopening later this year. I knew the odds were slim anyway but the messaging (from our Dreams TA and the phone CMs) was always mixed so we were still a little hopeful for December. Guess it’s time to figure out what our plan B is.*


----------



## Leigh L

WonderlandisReality said:


> That’s what happened to me but they took my information to call me back. He indicated that he thought the system would have to update first.


Good luck with your room change and I hope you hear soon.
I never made it to GS, the (amazing!) CM put me on hold for a while and the system updated while on hold so he said he never had to "leave me."

Good luck to everyone else having to call! After my initial disconnection, my next call was 1:06. I was on hold for 25 minutes with the rest on and off hold with the CM. Not too bad.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Leigh L said:


> Good luck with your room change and I hope you hear soon.
> I never made it to GS, the (amazing!) CM put me on hold for a while and the system updated while on hold so he said he never had to "leave me."
> 
> Good luck to everyone else having to call! After my initial disconnection, my next call was 1:06. I was on hold for 25 minutes with the rest on and off hold with the CM. Not too bad.



They found us an equivalent accessible room at CBR so I took it.


----------



## Mit88

Might have to change my BCV reservation if SAB is gonna be closed until they reopen the hotel side. Really not much of a perk to stay there if you cant park hop, and cant use SAB


----------



## AmberMV

Dulcee said:


> I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


That says Yacht Club is open now, which it's not when I search for a room there tomorrow.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

If DVC at Jambo is opening, do we think Boma, Jiko, or the QS at Jambo could open anytime soon? I'm bummed that I can't book AKL for February. I had a reservation at WL for December but already changed it to BRV since I can see it not opening at all.



AmberMV said:


> That says Yacht Club is open now, which it's not when I search for a room there tomorrow.



Unfortunately they put the information out too soon. The dates go all the way to AoA opening on November 1st


----------



## AmberMV

Oh BTW if you're interested in the new MerchPass system for Minnie Main Attraction you can enter now on ShopDisney.  Also, has it always been known that UK Shop Disney gets the merch *FAR* ahead of U.S. Shop Disney?


----------



## JoJoGirl

I called about my December reservation at BWI, which now has no opening date.  The CM apparently had not been updated and assured me that BWI was opening October 1.  She was extremely courteous and friendly, but unfortunately could not help me at that time.

I was really hoping to move to a BWV or BCV studio anyway, so this change doesn’t upset me too much.  However, if they try to move me to Riviera, I will probably cancel.  My existing reservation is a 30% off bounceback, and should be price protected.  Or with any luck, Disney will release another 40% AP offer and I can rebook at a resort of my choice.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> They could’ve even kept Yacht Club closed and opened Beach Club since that has DVC which is open. Disney could then take their time to clean up after the NBA. Just interesting to see how they are going about things.


My understanding is that the rationale has to do with labor. Even though they’re not in public-facing roles right now, the YC CMs are still back at work. If there were to be a sizable gap between the time the NBA left and when the resort reopened for Guests, they’d either have to pay those CMs for the period they weren’t working or re-furlough them, neither of which Disney wants to do at the moment. Though not available for the general public, think of YC, GF, and CSR as all open right now. If they need to delay some resort reopenings, it makes more sense to delay ones that (the hotel-sides) aren’t even open. Even going from DVC-only to hotel-side and DVC open, there’s a large increase in labor capital needed that most guests wouldn’t realize. That large increase doesn’t exist over at YC since the hotel has basically already been open and those CMs are back. When you look at the changes, the only dates that didn’t budge were the three NBA resorts (plus CBR but that’s likely because it’s reopening was too soon to be cancelled; CMs already back at work).


skeeter31 said:


> Unless they needed YC open for the pet friendly deluxe availability? Only thing I can think of with that move.


I’m not even sure if pet-friendly options are currently available. I know the dog parks aren’t. Anyone have any info on this? If not, I can try to find out.
The reopening changes have more to do with staffing and demand though.


> Do we have any idea when YC opens, they'll open the restaurants too?  Been wanting to try Ale & Compass


My understanding is that the current plan is for most of those facilities to reopen (Yachtsman, Ale & Compass, Market at A&C), but we’ll see. I mean the original plan was for Sebastians at CBR to reopen too and that was scrapped relatively quickly. The fate of SAB also remains unknown. If I had to guess, I’d say they’ll reopen SAB since they know what a draw it is and YC can’t rely on DVC members who have a greater incentive to stay there. But again, all of that could change. I can tell you Disney didn’t anticipate these resort reopening   delays even on 7/11.


gottalovepluto said:


> Demand must have fallen off a cliff with no EP hopping?
> 
> (If so that’s sad as I was hoping they’d do something about allowing hopping to EP. if that’s the reason they aren’t opening then this signals they aren’t gonna do anything about that  )


It’s not just demand for YC/BC but for most of WDW at the moment. Apparently, weekends are doing okay (not great) but the concern is weekdays, some of which are just _too_ slow. Remember also that even if wait times seem high at times, most of these attractions are operating anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 of their regular capacity. Wait times are more indicative of  what percentage capacity they’re operating at (and in some cases have been exacerbated by lots of downtime) than crowd levels in the park. Disney expected heavier crowds at this point. If the FL Resident 2-Day Ticket special didn’t indicate that (I cannot emphasize to you how much of a warning signal that is, as it has forever since WDW offered a FL resident discount on a 2 day), CMs being unblocked this week, more spots going to the AP bucket, and the resort delays should make it crystal clear. Disney didn’t want to do any of things (all don’t generate a ton of revenue), but they desperately need more people in the parks right now. I had been told they, even before reopening, they were concerned about September. There’s a lot of uncertainty at the moment regarding what schools may do so parents may be even less enthusiastic about post-summer travel. Likewise, bookings are already very “soft” (not really sure what that means in this moment) and there are concerns about an active hurricane season. WDW has had its operations impacted in some way three of the last four years by a named storm. That doesn’t even begin to factor in where FL COVID-19 cases could go. Who knows?

As a result, for lack of a better term, things seem to kind of be frozen in place at the moment. There’s some small movement here and there with a few things (like the Germany shops) coming back, but for the most part, what you see is what you’re going to get at least until we’re on the other side of September. Remember, the original plan was to take a look at things 4-6 weeks after the initial reopenings and start making major changes. That can’t happen right now. While we’ve seen some glimmers of hope regarding the case count, Disney just isn’t making the money they thought they would and can’t get a firm idea when cases will be at a more manageable level. So when it comes to things like PH, fireworks, etc..., we’re likely going to have to wait until at least October for those things to even be considered, assuming nothing changes which is always possible.


----------



## runningstitch

Does anyone know if someone will be videoing or live streaming the opening of CBR this Thursday?


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that the rationale has to do with labor. Even though they’re not in public-facing roles right now, the YC CMs are still back at work. If there were to be a sizable gap between the time the NBA left and when the resort reopened for Guests, they’d either have to pay those CMs for the period they weren’t working or re-furlough them, neither of which Disney wants to do at the moment. Though not available for the general public, think of YC, GF, and CSR as all open right now. If they need to delay some resort reopenings, it makes more sense to delay ones that (the hotel-sides) aren’t even open. Even going from DVC-only to hotel-side and DVC open, there’s a large increase in labor capital needed that most guests wouldn’t realize. That large increase doesn’t exist over at YC since the hotel has basically already been open and those CMs are back. When you look at the changes, the only dates that didn’t budge were the three NBA resorts (plus CBR but that’s likely because it’s reopening was too soon to be cancelled; CMs already back at work).
> 
> I’m not even sure if pet-friendly options are currently available. I know the dog parks aren’t. Anyone have any info on this? If not, I can try to find out.
> The reopening changes have more to do with staffing and demand though.
> 
> My understanding is that the current plan is for most of those facilities to reopen (Yachtsman, Ale & Compass, Market at A&C), but we’ll see. I mean the original plan was for Sebastians at CBR to reopen too and that was scrapped relatively quickly. The fate of SAB also remains unknown. If I had to guess, I’d say they’ll reopen SAB since they know what a draw it is and YC can’t rely on DVC members who have a greater incentive to stay there. But again, all of that could change. I can tell you Disney didn’t anticipate these resort reopening   delays even on 7/11.
> 
> It’s not just demand for YC/BC but for most of WDW at the moment. Apparently, weekends are doing okay (not great) but the concern is weekdays, some of which are just _too_ slow. Remember also that even if wait times seem high at times, most of these attractions are operating anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 of their regular capacity. Wait times are more indicative of  what percentage capacity they’re operating at (and in some cases have been exacerbated by lots of downtime) than crowd levels in the park. Disney expected heavier crowds at this point. If the FL Resident 2-Day Ticket special didn’t indicate that (I cannot emphasize to you how much of a warning signal that is, as it has forever since WDW offered a FL resident discount on a 2 day), CMs being unblocked this week, more spots going to the AP bucket, and the resort delays should make it crystal clear. Disney didn’t want to do any of things (all don’t generate a ton of revenue), but they desperately need more people in the parks right now. I had been told they, even before reopening, they were concerned about September. There’s a lot of uncertainty at the moment regarding what schools may do so parents may be even less enthusiastic about post-summer travel. Likewise, bookings are already very “soft” (not really sure what that means in this moment) and there are concerns about an active hurricane season. WDW has had its operations impacted in some way three of the last four years by a named storm. That doesn’t even begin to factor in where FL COVID-19 cases could go. Who knows?
> 
> As a result, for lack of a better term, things seem to kind of be frozen in place at the moment. There’s some small movement here and there with a few things (like the Germany shops) coming back, but for the most part, what you see is what you’re going to get at least until we’re on the other side of September. Remember, the original plan was to take a look at things 4-6 weeks after the initial reopenings and start making major changes. That can’t happen right now. While we’ve seen some glimmers of hope regarding the case count, Disney just isn’t making the money they thought they would and can’t get a firm idea when cases will be at a more manageable level. So when it comes to things like PH, fireworks, etc..., we’re likely going to have to wait until at least October for those things to even be considered, assuming nothing changes which is always possible.


Thanks for the always informative behind-the-scenes perspective.  I know you mentioned "warning signals" about several things, do you think (in your opinion obviously) that Disney is so far under the demand they expected that they may close again?  Or are they still making enough to get by and weather this storm?

Also, I might add that if they are truly desperate for visitors they could lift block-out dates to get more blocked APs to visit...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Ha. So my initial GF reservation has now cycled through GF, Poly, and CR. It's like I'm doing a monorail tour without even being there yet 

Trip planning in 2020 is wild. Good news is I've saved money with every switch... Every time Disney closes my resort I end up with a more economical option  Silver lining!


----------



## AmberMV

Oh, one more thing, @andyman8 do you have any insights to the amount of APs who have canceled so far?  Is Disney happy about it, upset about it, or it's exactly as they expected?  It seems like a LOT of APs canceled their passes so far and I presume more will as the deadline approaches.


----------



## Heigh-Ho

Dentam said:


> Also, the CDC has changed the period of time recommended for quarantine from 14 days to 10.


The CDC did NOT change the quarantine time from 14 days down to 10. That is ONLY when you have tested positive or have symptoms. I've seen this misconception. Please do the 14 days if you're going to do it. You can still develop symptoms up to 14 days. The 10 days is regarding being contagious and most of the time the issue was the time it took to get back to work or to leave isolation and needed that additional test that showed negative to do so but is not related to when you may have had exposure and have yet to develop symptoms yet.

Definitely check with your boss regarding all of this prior to travel


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287778297871466497


----------



## Mit88

Heigh-Ho said:


> The CDC did NOT change the quarantine time from 14 days down to 10. That is ONLY when you have tested positive or have symptoms. I've seen this misconception. Please do the 14 days if you're going to do it. You can still develop symptoms up to 14 days. The 10 days is regarding being contagious and most of the time the issue was the time it took to get back to work or to leave isolation and needed that additional test that showed negative to do so but is not related to when you may have had exposure and have yet to develop symptoms yet.
> 
> Definitely check with your boss regarding all of this prior to travel



Even if it were true, what’s the extra 4 days to be safe than sorry? If your job is allowing you to work from home to self quarantine, use the extra 4 days


----------



## Searc

WonderlandisReality said:


> That’s what happened to me but they took my information to call me back. He indicated that he thought the system would have to update first.


Expect this hiccup to be as handled as well *cough* as the last one.


----------



## Searc

Dulcee said:


> I’m confused. This is what the travel agency we tend to use posted... either they made a big oops or ...?


You should find a different TA to use.


----------



## AmberMV

There is a new Survey pop up on Disney’s website. This question was of particular interest


----------



## DavidHobart

SierraT said:


> Leaving up the faulty data from someone who doesn’t have direct knowledge over factual statistics provided by those who actually live in FL seems strange.  People come here to plan a vacation and feel confident they will be safe during this pandemic, so seeing fake information and/or posters fear mongering with their own personal opinion is not helpful.


I agree with your substantive point, but it's unfair to put Rteetz in the position of having to figure out what is fake and what is not...it's also unfair to expect him to be able to delete every "possibly fake" post--as he notes, he has a life, too.


----------



## AmberMV

Searc said:


> You should find a different TA to use.


There are actually a TON of uninformed TAs and agencies.  I decided to use one back in April when our March res. got messed up from closures and I've consistently been the one telling *her* what new info has come out.  Originally I was going to book another trip with her this Fall because I felt bad for her but tbh a booking through a TA has been such a huge hassle that I'm not using a TA again.


----------



## Mit88

DavidHobart said:


> I agree with your substantive point, but it's unfair to put Rteetz in the position of having to figure out what is fake and what is not...it's also unfair to expect him to be able to delete every "possibly fake" post--as he notes, he has a life, too.



Which is why the data should stay out of this thread. Stops arguments and aggressive opinions, and makes Rteetz job at least a little bit easier.


----------



## Searc

AmberMV said:


> There are actually a TON of uninformed TAs and agencies.  I decided to use one back in April when our March res. got messed up from closures and I've consistently been the one telling *her* what new info has come out.  Originally I was going to book another trip with her this Fall because I felt bad for her but tbh a booking through a TA has been such a huge hassle that I'm not using a TA again.


I know there are, unfortunately. That's why I prefer to do all my trips myself.


----------



## Heigh-Ho

AmberMV said:


> There are actually a TON of uninformed TAs and agencies.  I decided to use one back in April when our March res. got messed up from closures and I've consistently been the one telling *her* what new info has come out.  Originally I was going to book another trip with her this Fall because I felt bad for her but tbh a booking through a TA has been such a huge hassle that I'm not using a TA again.


TAs can be great but yeah sometimes they aren't up and up on everything. During this whole mess though I might give them more of a pass than when it's under normal circumstances. The DIS is truly a place where so much information can be found out well before others even have the chance for it to be given to them and the information right now is so rapidly changing it's hard for many of us to keep up.

I'm a person who likes to have that control so I doubt I'd use a TA though I know people post from time to time about really good deals that can be had at times.


----------



## Dulcee

Searc said:


> You should find a different TA to use.


They fixed it shortly there after, just an error!


----------



## musika

The biggest problem most of us international visitors would have is the quarantine requirement, not the actual parks protocol. Like most people I can't afford to be home in our house for 14 days straight after a 7 day vacation. (Canada has a minimum 14 day quarantine, and some provinces even still have this requirement for intra provincial travel depending on province of origin).

Someone upthread posted about going to the grocery store during "quarantine" and I can't believe that is really an allowed thing. Totally defeats the purpose IMO.


----------



## musika

Heigh-Ho said:


> TAs can be great but yeah sometimes they aren't up and up on everything. During this whole mess though I might give them more of a pass than when it's under normal circumstances. The DIS is truly a place where so much information can be found out well before others even have the chance for it to be given to them and the information right now is so rapidly changing it's hard for many of us to keep up.
> 
> I'm a person who likes to have that control so I doubt I'd use a TA though I know people post from time to time about really good deals that can be had at times.



I have yet to find a TA that knows as much as I do about the ins and outs of the park, and I wouldn't consider myself an expert by a longshot compared to some people on this board. That and I'm just a little too type A to let someone else handle it for me.


----------



## Dentam

Heigh-Ho said:


> The CDC did NOT change the quarantine time from 14 days down to 10. That is ONLY when you have tested positive or have symptoms. I've seen this misconception. Please do the 14 days if you're going to do it. You can still develop symptoms up to 14 days. The 10 days is regarding being contagious and most of the time the issue was the time it took to get back to work or to leave isolation and needed that additional test that showed negative to do so but is not related to when you may have had exposure and have yet to develop symptoms yet.
> 
> Definitely check with your boss regarding all of this prior to travel



Hmm, I misunderstood then - thanks!  From what I understand, you are most likely to develop symptoms in the first 3-5 days after exposure.  I will talk to my boss today and also plan to get tested within 3-5 days of returning home if I do end up going.


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, the Poly hotel side was supposed to open midway through our stay there...there go my hopes for ‘Ohana, Tambu and Tiki Terrace.  But good for the pools, I guess, since I have read they are having major crowding issues there just with DVC side open.


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that the rationale has to do with labor. Even though they’re not in public-facing roles right now, the YC CMs are still back at work. If there were to be a sizable gap between the time the NBA left and when the resort reopened for Guests, they’d either have to pay those CMs for the period they weren’t working or re-furlough them, neither of which Disney wants to do at the moment. Though not available for the general public, think of YC, GF, and CSR as all open right now. If they need to delay some resort reopenings, it makes more sense to delay ones that (the hotel-sides) aren’t even open. Even going from DVC-only to hotel-side and DVC open, there’s a large increase in labor capital needed that most guests wouldn’t realize. That large increase doesn’t exist over at YC since the hotel has basically already been open and those CMs are back. When you look at the changes, the only dates that didn’t budge were the three NBA resorts (plus CBR but that’s likely because it’s reopening was too soon to be cancelled; CMs already back at work).
> 
> I’m not even sure if pet-friendly options are currently available. I know the dog parks aren’t. Anyone have any info on this? If not, I can try to find out.
> The reopening changes have more to do with staffing and demand though.
> 
> My understanding is that the current plan is for most of those facilities to reopen (Yachtsman, Ale & Compass, Market at A&C), but we’ll see. I mean the original plan was for Sebastians at CBR to reopen too and that was scrapped relatively quickly. The fate of SAB also remains unknown. If I had to guess, I’d say they’ll reopen SAB since they know what a draw it is and YC can’t rely on DVC members who have a greater incentive to stay there. But again, all of that could change. I can tell you Disney didn’t anticipate these resort reopening   delays even on 7/11.
> 
> It’s not just demand for YC/BC but for most of WDW at the moment. Apparently, weekends are doing okay (not great) but the concern is weekdays, some of which are just _too_ slow. Remember also that even if wait times seem high at times, most of these attractions are operating anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 of their regular capacity. Wait times are more indicative of  what percentage capacity they’re operating at (and in some cases have been exacerbated by lots of downtime) than crowd levels in the park. Disney expected heavier crowds at this point. If the FL Resident 2-Day Ticket special didn’t indicate that (I cannot emphasize to you how much of a warning signal that is, as it has forever since WDW offered a FL resident discount on a 2 day), CMs being unblocked this week, more spots going to the AP bucket, and the resort delays should make it crystal clear. Disney didn’t want to do any of things (all don’t generate a ton of revenue), but they desperately need more people in the parks right now. I had been told they, even before reopening, they were concerned about September. There’s a lot of uncertainty at the moment regarding what schools may do so parents may be even less enthusiastic about post-summer travel. Likewise, bookings are already very “soft” (not really sure what that means in this moment) and there are concerns about an active hurricane season. WDW has had its operations impacted in some way three of the last four years by a named storm. That doesn’t even begin to factor in where FL COVID-19 cases could go. Who knows?
> 
> As a result, for lack of a better term, things seem to kind of be frozen in place at the moment. There’s some small movement here and there with a few things (like the Germany shops) coming back, but for the most part, what you see is what you’re going to get at least until we’re on the other side of September. Remember, the original plan was to take a look at things 4-6 weeks after the initial reopenings and start making major changes. That can’t happen right now. While we’ve seen some glimmers of hope regarding the case count, Disney just isn’t making the money they thought they would and can’t get a firm idea when cases will be at a more manageable level. So when it comes to things like PH, fireworks, etc..., we’re likely going to have to wait until at least October for those things to even be considered, assuming nothing changes which is always possible.



Makes me wonder, if they need people in the parks, why still limit APs to a rolling 3 days?  I'd go a lot more often if it was higher.  But I have 3 days saved for HS in Sept for when friends are coming into town


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

& so it begins. 
--------
‌
Walt Disney World Logo
Cinderella's Castle
We hope you’re looking forward to your upcoming vacation as much as we’re looking forward to having you here. Unfortunately, Disney's Polynesian Village Resort is no longer planned to be open on the dates of your visit. We understand the inconvenience this may cause––especially if your plans had already been changed before.

‌

Please accept our sincerest apologies and know how much we appreciate you choosing to stay with us. We’re happy to reaccommodate you at one of the Disney Resort hotels that will be open during your stay. We’ll reach out within four weeks of your arrival date to discuss the Resort and room type options available to you and to assist with modifying your Disney Resort hotel. Of course, this will happen at no additional charge and no action on your part is required at this time. In addition, this modification will have no impact on other vacation experiences you may have booked, such as Theme Park reservations or dining.

‌

Thanks for your patience as we all learn to navigate these times together.

‌

To view the latest list of Disney Resort hotels currently open and all experience updates, click here.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> There is a new Survey pop up on Disney’s website. This question was of particular interest
> View attachment 513857


They didn't include a option for which would reflect my current opinion - only when cases are down significantly worldwide to a level I feel comfortable with.


----------



## anthony2k7

musika said:


> Someone upthread posted about going to the grocery store during "quarantine" and I can't believe that is really an allowed thing. Totally defeats the purpose IMO.


Thats not a quarantine!!!


----------



## kylenne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> & so it begins.
> --------
> ‌
> Walt Disney World Logo
> Cinderella's Castle
> We hope you’re looking forward to your upcoming vacation as much as we’re looking forward to having you here. Unfortunately, Disney's Polynesian Village Resort is no longer planned to be open on the dates of your visit. We understand the inconvenience this may cause––especially if your plans had already been changed before.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Please accept our sincerest apologies and know how much we appreciate you choosing to stay with us. We’re happy to reaccommodate you at one of the Disney Resort hotels that will be open during your stay. We’ll reach out within four weeks of your arrival date to discuss the Resort and room type options available to you and to assist with modifying your Disney Resort hotel. Of course, this will happen at no additional charge and no action on your part is required at this time. In addition, this modification will have no impact on other vacation experiences you may have booked, such as Theme Park reservations or dining.
> 
> ‌
> 
> Thanks for your patience as we all learn to navigate these times together.
> 
> ‌
> 
> To view the latest list of Disney Resort hotels currently open and all experience updates, click here.



I haven’t gotten anything about my end of sept trip at the Poly yet but it’s always 50/50 on emails from Disney and I’m booked through my TA so idk.


----------



## MrsBooch

Hold on....If disney is worried about the lack of attendance problem they're currently facing - and by the way, I find it really hard to believe they wouldn't anticipate current levels - then they need to work on the image they have created of extremely reduced capacity and handcuffed AP attendance.
I'm that crazy person watching all of the YouTube vloggers (who are also AP's for the most part) and it's not easy to get into the parks based on their feedback - both literally and park pass wise. Or if you do, it's definitely not all parks. If i'm a regular joe shmoe who doesn't know anything about what we've been discussing in these 2000+ pages, trying to figure out if we can take the family to Disney - I wouldn't label today's experience as "easy". Not to mention there are some people on Disney facebook groups still asking when they can buy 2020 tickets because, remember, they were blocked out until not too long ago - and AP purchases are still blocked I believe. 

I was under the impression that Disney purposefully did not open the spigot so to speak, to avoid having too many people crowd in??
So many resorts are primarily closed - capacity is purposefully reduced - lots of intentional choices which I actually think are great - led them to this place. I'm really struggling with the notion that they are being surprised by anything or that they thought park capacity would be more increased by this point? This type of intentional capacity planning and the lower resulting capacity can't be a surprise to a company like Disney. I'm not discounting any insider information but it's confounding to me to think that this is a shock.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that the rationale has to do with labor. Even though they’re not in public-facing roles right now, the YC CMs are still back at work. If there were to be a sizable gap between the time the NBA left and when the resort reopened for Guests, they’d either have to pay those CMs for the period they weren’t working or re-furlough them, neither of which Disney wants to do at the moment. Though not available for the general public, think of YC, GF, and CSR as all open right now. If they need to delay some resort reopenings, it makes more sense to delay ones that (the hotel-sides) aren’t even open. Even going from DVC-only to hotel-side and DVC open, there’s a large increase in labor capital needed that most guests wouldn’t realize. That large increase doesn’t exist over at YC since the hotel has basically already been open and those CMs are back. When you look at the changes, the only dates that didn’t budge were the three NBA resorts (plus CBR but that’s likely because it’s reopening was too soon to be cancelled; CMs already back at work).
> 
> I’m not even sure if pet-friendly options are currently available. I know the dog parks aren’t. Anyone have any info on this? If not, I can try to find out.
> The reopening changes have more to do with staffing and demand though.
> 
> My understanding is that the current plan is for most of those facilities to reopen (Yachtsman, Ale & Compass, Market at A&C), but we’ll see. I mean the original plan was for Sebastians at CBR to reopen too and that was scrapped relatively quickly. The fate of SAB also remains unknown. If I had to guess, I’d say they’ll reopen SAB since they know what a draw it is and YC can’t rely on DVC members who have a greater incentive to stay there. But again, all of that could change. I can tell you Disney didn’t anticipate these resort reopening   delays even on 7/11.
> 
> It’s not just demand for YC/BC but for most of WDW at the moment. Apparently, weekends are doing okay (not great) but the concern is weekdays, some of which are just _too_ slow. Remember also that even if wait times seem high at times, most of these attractions are operating anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 of their regular capacity. Wait times are more indicative of  what percentage capacity they’re operating at (and in some cases have been exacerbated by lots of downtime) than crowd levels in the park. Disney expected heavier crowds at this point. If the FL Resident 2-Day Ticket special didn’t indicate that (I cannot emphasize to you how much of a warning signal that is, as it has forever since WDW offered a FL resident discount on a 2 day), CMs being unblocked this week, more spots going to the AP bucket, and the resort delays should make it crystal clear. Disney didn’t want to do any of things (all don’t generate a ton of revenue), but they desperately need more people in the parks right now. I had been told they, even before reopening, they were concerned about September. There’s a lot of uncertainty at the moment regarding what schools may do so parents may be even less enthusiastic about post-summer travel. Likewise, bookings are already very “soft” (not really sure what that means in this moment) and there are concerns about an active hurricane season. WDW has had its operations impacted in some way three of the last four years by a named storm. That doesn’t even begin to factor in where FL COVID-19 cases could go. Who knows?
> 
> As a result, for lack of a better term, things seem to kind of be frozen in place at the moment. There’s some small movement here and there with a few things (like the Germany shops) coming back, but for the most part, what you see is what you’re going to get at least until we’re on the other side of September. Remember, the original plan was to take a look at things 4-6 weeks after the initial reopenings and start making major changes. That can’t happen right now. While we’ve seen some glimmers of hope regarding the case count, Disney just isn’t making the money they thought they would and can’t get a firm idea when cases will be at a more manageable level. So when it comes to things like PH, fireworks, etc..., we’re likely going to have to wait until at least October for those things to even be considered, assuming nothing changes which is always possible.


This is great information, thank you. As far as adding more things when they can afford to, it's sort of chicken and egg. Many aren't going because the lack of fireworks, parades, M&Gs, dining... but those things can't restart until things are safer and more profitable. Tough spot to be in to say the least. I can see September being extremely low but hopefully October-December will surprise them. Especially if we can make headway on the virus.


----------



## anthony2k7

MrsBooch said:


> Hold on....If disney is worried about the lack of attendance problem they're currently facing - and by the way, I find it really hard to believe they wouldn't anticipate current levels - then they need to work on the image they have created of extremely reduced capacity and handcuffed AP attendance.
> I'm that crazy person watching all of the YouTube vloggers (who are also AP's for the most part) and it's not easy to get into the parks based on their feedback - both literally and park pass wise. Or if you do, it's definitely not all parks. If i'm a regular joe shmoe who doesn't know anything about what we've been discussing in these 2000+ pages, trying to figure out if we can take the family to Disney - I wouldn't label today's experience as "easy". Not to mention there are some people on Disney facebook groups still asking when they can buy 2020 tickets because, remember, they were blocked out until not too long ago - and AP purchases are still blocked I believe.
> 
> I was under the impression that Disney purposefully did not open the spigot so to speak, to avoid having too many people crowd in??
> So many resorts are primarily closed - capacity is purposefully reduced - lots of intentional choices which I actually think are great - led them to this place. I'm really struggling with the notion that they are being surprised by anything or that they thought park capacity would be more increased by this point? This type of intentional capacity planning and the lower resulting capacity can't be a surprise to a company like Disney. I'm not discounting any insider information but it's confounding to me to think that this is a shock.


Its pretty easy to see through this thread that all of us had a very wide range of expectations as to how popular wdw would be after reopening, from those who thought all resorts would reopen on day 1 and parks would be at 100% of the gov approved capacity daily, through to others who were doubtful disney would manage to hit their "positive contribution" self imposed condition.

With so many variables involved, including floridas cases rocketing up almost straight after disney announced reopening its surely not that surprising that reality is towards the more pessimistic end of predictions. Where as it seems disney was expecting something more middle to positive on the range of expectations.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

AmberMV said:


> There is a new Survey pop up on Disney’s website. This question was of particular interest
> View attachment 513857


I went onto the website and after 10 minutes, I received the survey. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

More difficult AP access doesn’t make lower demand than expected hard to believe, IMO.

APs can go really easily if they booked an on-site stay. When we talk about demand being less than expected, what I think that really means is spending being lower than expected. What good does it do to Disney to pack the parks full (full to limited capacity that is) with APs who are not staying on property? They’ve got their tickets, they don’t need lodging, and they may spend less time in the parks (and less money on food).

I think demand for captive spend-y guests is way lower than anticipated. So many things have pointed to this.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Its pretty easy to see through this thread that all of us had a very wide range of expectations as to how popular wdw would be after reopening, from those who thought all resorts would reopen on day 1 and parks would be at 100% of the gov approved capacity daily, through to others who were doubtful disney would manage to hit their "positive contribution" self imposed condition.
> 
> With so many variables involved, including floridas cases rocketing up almost straight after disney announced reopening its surely not that surprising that reality is towards the more pessimistic end of predictions. Where as it seems disney was expecting something more middle to positive on the range of expectations.


To add to that I think they were hoping for more people staying at the resorts. Judging by the fact they are delaying opening other resorts says a lot.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> Hold on....If disney is worried about the lack of attendance problem they're currently facing - and by the way, I find it really hard to believe they wouldn't anticipate current levels - then they need to work on the image they have created of extremely reduced capacity and handcuffed AP attendance.
> I'm that crazy person watching all of the YouTube vloggers (who are also AP's for the most part) and it's not easy to get into the parks based on their feedback - both literally and park pass wise. Or if you do, it's definitely not all parks. If i'm a regular joe shmoe who doesn't know anything about what we've been discussing in these 2000+ pages, trying to figure out if we can take the family to Disney - I wouldn't label today's experience as "easy". Not to mention there are some people on Disney facebook groups still asking when they can buy 2020 tickets because, remember, they were blocked out until not too long ago - and AP purchases are still blocked I believe.
> 
> I was under the impression that Disney purposefully did not open the spigot so to speak, to avoid having too many people crowd in??
> So many resorts are primarily closed - capacity is purposefully reduced - lots of intentional choices which I actually think are great - led them to this place. I'm really struggling with the notion that they are being surprised by anything or that they thought park capacity would be more increased by this point? This type of intentional capacity planning and the lower resulting capacity can't be a surprise to a company like Disney. I'm not discounting any insider information but it's confounding to me to think that this is a shock.


Good point about WDW not being surprised. I mean, for months we all talked about how they were doing everything they could to get people to cancel and down to the capacity they felt comfortable. Then all ticketed guests made reservations. They should have had pretty close to exact numbers at least for the first 4-6 weeks before reevaluating. Unless they've already opened up capacity behind the scenes but aren't seeing a demand now? Or maybe there have been whole new buckets of people canceling as they see FL numbers?

I very much get limiting local APs. Florida is worse off than most other states so that may play a role, local APs don't typically spend what others guests do, and if things pick up and they have to limit days again people will be angry.


----------



## OKWFan88

On day four since back from 11 day Disney trip. Feeling fine - self quarantining and will continue to do so... I can get tested for free in my state (CO) with one of those drive up testing sites, but wasn't sure when to go get tested... After quarantine? 

I was debating about cancelling my Platinum AP because before this trip it was only used for 1 day when I upgraded it on the last day of our Dec 2019 trip. But I plan on going either in Sept or Dec of this year, possibly both and would be there at least five days both trips, so makes sense to keep it going... plus with the extension, it's now good till May 2021 and I can foresee myself going again in Jan/March time frame next year. We always stay onsite and usually at POP (most recent trip was DVC points rented) and with the cheap AP prices in Sept for POP, I don't think I can resist. Plus since we would stay onsite I was able to already book our Park Reservations and got everything we wanted... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> More difficult AP access doesn’t make lower demand than expected hard to believe, IMO.
> 
> APs can go really easily if they booked an on-site stay. When we talk about demand being less than expected, what I think that really means is spending being lower than expected. What good does it do to Disney to pack the parks full (full to limited capacity that is) with APs who are not staying on property? They’ve got their tickets, they don’t need lodging, and they may spend less time in the parks (and less money on food).
> 
> I think demand for captive spend-y guests is way lower than anticipated. So many things have pointed to this.


Agree 100% on this, however perhaps if disney did allow APs to fill up the other buckets so parks were at capacity it would lift the vibe in the parks a little which may encourage non AP people to stay longer into the day and spend more? Maybe.


----------



## AmberMV

MrsBooch said:


> Hold on....If disney is worried about the lack of attendance problem they're currently facing - and by the way, I find it really hard to believe they wouldn't anticipate current levels - then they need to work on the image they have created of extremely reduced capacity and handcuffed AP attendance.
> I'm that crazy person watching all of the YouTube vloggers (who are also AP's for the most part) and it's not easy to get into the parks based on their feedback - both literally and park pass wise. Or if you do, it's definitely not all parks. If i'm a regular joe shmoe who doesn't know anything about what we've been discussing in these 2000+ pages, trying to figure out if we can take the family to Disney - I wouldn't label today's experience as "easy". Not to mention there are some people on Disney facebook groups still asking when they can buy 2020 tickets because, remember, they were blocked out until not too long ago - and AP purchases are still blocked I believe.
> 
> I was under the impression that Disney purposefully did not open the spigot so to speak, to avoid having too many people crowd in??
> So many resorts are primarily closed - capacity is purposefully reduced - lots of intentional choices which I actually think are great - led them to this place. I'm really struggling with the notion that they are being surprised by anything or that they thought park capacity would be more increased by this point? This type of intentional capacity planning and the lower resulting capacity can't be a surprise to a company like Disney. I'm not discounting any insider information but it's confounding to me to think that this is a shock.


I do think they grossly miscalculated the trickle effects. They announced their reopening date when cases in FL were some of the lowest in the country, and then WDW actually officially reopened on the same day that FL hit an all-time high case count.  Then you take into account the worldwide quarantine mandates and reduced experiences, you're not going to have a once-in-a-lifetime guest visiting right now.  They tried to shove APs under the rug and now are realizing they need them so making up for it with more perks.  They wanted reduced crowds but I'm sure they didn't want one of their most in-demand rides (FoP) to be a walk-on 7 times per day as some people have been able to do.  I think they are going to have to do more, though, to get more people coming.  Whether it's more discounts, blockout lifting, etc who knows but if they are truly wanting more attendance they are going to have to do something more.


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> Good point about WDW not being surprised. I mean, for months we all talked about how they were doing everything they could to get people to cancel and down to the capacity they felt comfortable. Then all ticketed guests made reservations. They should have had pretty close to exact numbers at least for the first 4-6 weeks before reevaluating. Unless they've already opened up capacity behind the scenes but aren't seeing a demand now? Or maybe there have been whole new buckets of people canceling as they see FL numbers?
> 
> I very much get limiting local APs. Florida is worse off than most other states so that may play a role, local APs don't typically spend what others guests do, and if things pick up and they have to limit days again people will be angry.


I actually think they've been pretty generous lately with local APs. I haven't seen a local AP on here who hasn't been able to get into their 1st pick park when they wanted it, now that WDW has reallocated bucket spots.  It's the APs who don't just live around the corner, and blocked out APs who are idle now.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Makes me wonder, if they need people in the parks, why still limit APs to a rolling 3 days?  I'd go a lot more often if it was higher.  But I have 3 days saved for HS in Sept for when friends are coming into town



AP Silver passes are allowed back in on August 8th. That should increase the parks attendance. And there are still people with DVC points that need to be used, I haven’t checked fall availability lately, but when I looked in late June, there was far less availability in October than there was in July and August. They’re probably not going to hit capacity at the non DHS parks, but they’re probably going to be looking at more non-locals coming down in the fall. They should have allowed APs at least 5 days, or unlimited reservations at the non DHS parks.


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> I actually think they've been pretty generous lately with local APs. I haven't seen a local AP on here who hasn't been able to get into their 1st pick park when they wanted it, now that WDW has reallocated bucket spots.  It's the APs who don't just live around the corner, and blocked out APs who are idle now.



The problem is if you want to go to HS, like I said, I have all 3 of mine locked into HS throughout Sept.  HS is closed for APs all the way til Sept 1, and every weekend in Sept is locked.  Which is why I had to save all 3.  And I see now a Saturday in October is gone for HS.


----------



## twinmom13

I don't think the delayed resort opening necessarily indicates lower-than-expected demand.  The change could be entirely due to the ever-increasing case numbers.  For all we know, they could have had three plans: if cases decrease, increase capacity and push up resort opening dates; if cases stay the same, open as announced; if cases increase, push back opening dates.  The demand could be exactly where they expected/want it to be, but they might be pushing back resort opening dates because the trajectory of the disease, while not unexpected, is worse than they had hoped.  This is all just speculation and could be entirely wrong, I just don't think we can read too much into the change.


----------



## MrsBooch

I mean, Carpets is open. What more do people want....


----------



## xuxa777

Heigh-Ho said:


> The CDC did NOT change the quarantine time from 14 days down to 10. That is ONLY when you have tested positive or have symptoms. I've seen this misconception. Please do the 14 days if you're going to do it. You can still develop symptoms up to 14 days. The 10 days is regarding being contagious and most of the time the issue was the time it took to get back to work or to leave isolation and needed that additional test that showed negative to do so but is not related to when you may have had exposure and have yet to develop symptoms yet.
> 
> Definitely check with your boss regarding all of this prior to travel



The CDC guidance is very clear  - https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/if-you-are-sick/end-home-isolation.html

"I think or know I had COVID-19, and I had symptoms"  - 10 days *or* no symptoms and two negative test 24 hours apart
"I tested positive but had no symptoms" - 10 days or two negative test 24 hours apart"
"I have a weakened immune system..." longer than 10 days
"I have been in close contact with someone with Covid" - 14 days

*close contact is defined as any individual who was within 6 feet of an infected person for at least 15 minutes

Not advocating or advising either way, just clearing up the confusions as to what the CDC states now, it was updated back in the beginning of June. Some states have their own rules as well.


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> The problem is if you want to go to HS, like I said, I have all 3 of mine locked into HS throughout Sept.  HS is closed for APs all the way til Sept 1, and every weekend in Sept is locked.  Which is why I had to save all 3.  And I see now a Saturday in October is gone for HS.


Right, but how many times have you been able to go to the parks since AP Previews?  Quite a few?  I also locked in all 3 of my AP days to this Fall and Winter and I'm relying solely on resort stays in August and Sept to visit.  Would I go now if blockouts were lifted for non Gold/Plats? Yeah, probably.  It's a 1.5 hour drive for us so we can't just decide on a whim to visit, we have to plan it out with my husband's work needs (but he's a real estate agent so his work hours are more flexible than most)


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> There is a new Survey pop up on Disney’s website. This question was of particular interest
> View attachment 513857


They fail to specify if I have to visit in 100 degrees during hurricane season. That's my real deciding factor tbh...


----------



## osufeth24

AmberMV said:


> Right, but how many times have you been able to go to the parks since AP Previews?  Quite a few?  I also locked in all 3 of my AP days to this Fall and Winter and I'm relying solely on resort stays in August and Sept to visit.  Would I go now if blockouts were lifted for non Gold/Plats? Yeah, probably.  It's a 1.5 hour drive for us so we can't just decide on a whim to visit, we have to plan it out with my husband's work needs (but he's a real estate agent so his work hours are more flexible than most)



I get that, especially when they opened up more availability.  But that's not the point im making lol.  All that doesn't do one any good when it's still only 3 days, and they're all locked up for future dates.  If they want more in the park, an easy way is to add more days APs can book.  I've bought food or merch almost each day i've gone, I'm sure not the only AP to do so.


----------



## Tjddis

AmberMV said:


> I do think they grossly miscalculated the trickle effects. They announced their reopening date when cases in FL were some of the lowest in the country, and then WDW actually officially reopened on the same day that FL hit an all-time high case count.  Then you take into account the worldwide quarantine mandates and reduced experiences, you're not going to have a once-in-a-lifetime guest visiting right now.  They tried to shove APs under the rug and now are realizing they need them so making up for it with more perks.  They wanted reduced crowds but I'm sure they didn't want one of their most in-demand rides (FoP) to be a walk-on 7 times per day as some people have been able to do.  I think they are going to have to do more, though, to get more people coming.  Whether it's more discounts, blockout lifting, etc who knows but if they are truly wanting more attendance they are going to have to do something more.


Interesting times...I have admittedly not been paying a lot of attention to the AP bucket situation as I am not one.  I wonder if they did some calculation and figured then per person spending for APs was lower than other guests (pure speculation on my part) and decided as such to lower the availability in order to get more of the other guests?   
so that makes the next question do we know for a fact that APs would return in droves?   This board represents the die hards so know they would prob be all in.  I wonder about others...
I do not think there is much they can do other than opening up more AP availability to increase crowds.   As long as the numbers continue to tell a not great story it’s not something people are going to flock to.  
when is the next shareholder meeting?   Would love to know if the parks have achieved the “positive contribution” level they were hoping for...


----------



## Tjddis

gottalovepluto said:


> They fail to specify if I have to visit in 100 degrees during hurricane season. That's my real deciding factor tbh...


Also maybe something about numbers in FLA?  Not for nothing but given the past spirited debates that have erupted on here I would think that’s also a pretty significant influence.  No?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I get that, especially when they opened up more availability.  But that's not the point im making lol.  All that doesn't do one any good when it's still only 3 days, and they're all locked up for future dates.  If they want more in the park, an easy way is to add more days APs can book.  I've bought food or merch almost each day i've gone, I'm sure not the only AP to do so.



Obviously APs without resort stays buy food and merch. As an entire group, it makes sense that they would be spending less per visit though, given that they are not staying at a resort (which can be a big spend in itself), come more often than your infrequent guests who may spend more and go all out on a big trip, and may not be spending as much time in the parks given the frequency they go so they aren’t relying on Disney for 3 meals a day for a week.

Right now Disney is down a lot of their more expensive experiences and events, leaving the spending coming largely from new ticket sales, merch, food, and resort stays. They’re also probably missing a lot of the very spend-y guests, who will spare no expense for their big Disney trip. 

AP dynamics, especially local ones, are going to be different.


----------



## AmberMV

Tjddis said:


> Interesting times...I have admittedly not been paying a lot of attention to the AP bucket situation as I am not one.  *I wonder if they did some calculation and figured then per person spending for APs was lower than other guests (pure speculation on my part) and decided as such to lower the availability in order to get more of the other guests?  *
> so that makes the next question do we know for a fact that APs would return in droves?   This board represents the die hards so know they would prob be all in.  I wonder about others...
> I do not think there is much they can do other than opening up more AP availability to increase crowds.   As long as the numbers continue to tell a not great story it’s not something people are going to flock to.
> when is the next shareholder meeting?   Would love to know if the parks have achieved the “positive contribution” level they were hoping for...


Yes, absolutely they severely limited AP availability at first in hopes they could make immediate quick cash off day guest tickets, but that didn't happen so they've been slowly adding more availability for APs-which definitely seem to have a super high demand-evidenced by the lack of current availability through the end of August for APs.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Yes, absolutely they severely limited AP availability at first in hopes they could make immediate quick cash off day guest tickets, but that didn't happen so they've been slowly adding more availability for APs-which definitely seem to have a super high demand-evidenced by the lack of current availability through the end of August for APs.


It’s only HS that has no availability through the end of August. You can still pretty much get any of the other 3 parks for most of August. Which is great for people like us who absolutely hate HS!


----------



## Moliphino

AmberMV said:


> There is a new Survey pop up on Disney’s website. This question was of particular interest
> View attachment 513857



It needs something in there about actually being free to travel without quarantines. And the areas these attractions are in not being hot spots.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?

The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?
> 
> The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?



Theoretically that makes sense, but I seriously doubt thats the case. Its because the hotel side rooms aren’t being booked. Most of the people that are going and staying at WDW seem to be DVC members. Not to say there aren’t non-DVC members traveling to Disney, there are, and there will be more as the weeks go on, but not enough to justify opening all of these resorts


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mmackeymouse said:


> I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?
> 
> The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?



My guess is no, and that the already open Pop is probably a bigger issue for numbers at IG than the resort side of BC and BW combined.

I think it’s just the simplest explanation, they’re not yet open and there’s not enough reason for Disney to open them by the original date.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...world-during-pandemic-extremely-weird/614617/


ThE mEdIa dOeSnT hAvE aN aGeNdA aGaInSt dIsNeY


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Right now Disney is down a lot of their more expensive experiences and events, leaving the spending coming largely from new ticket sales, merch, food, and resort stays. They’re also probably missing a lot of the very spend-y guests, who will spare no expense for their big Disney trip.



 *raises hand* Childless Millennial with Add-On Itis who always does dessert parties, After Hours, tours, etc. here. I think the state quarantine orders are having a massive impact on this population since many of us are out of state APs. I also think the lack of CL is huge to this group.


----------



## Farro

Holy Bananas!!! 

I just read on, ahem, Facebook (yes, I know) that a person got upgraded from Poly hotel side to the Bungalows for 9 nights!!!


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> Holy Bananas!!!
> 
> I just read on, ahem, Facebook (yes, I know) that a person got upgraded from Poly hotel side to the Bungalows for 9 nights!!!



1) Please let this be true

2) Please, tiki gods, let this be me next


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> 1) Please let this be true
> 
> 2) Please, tiki gods, let this be me next



I thought of you! CALL NOW!!!


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...world-during-pandemic-extremely-weird/614617/
> 
> 
> ThE mEdIa dOeSnT hAvE aN aGeNdA aGaInSt dIsNeY


He didn't say anything bad about Disney in that whole article. There was no agenda. Not everyone has an AgEnDa AgAiNsT dIsNeY. Maybe his article will get more people to fill the resort rooms that Disney desperately needs. Those people are the ones who spend the most money.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Holy Bananas!!!
> 
> I just read on, ahem, Facebook (yes, I know) that a person got upgraded from Poly hotel side to the Bungalows for 9 nights!!!





I hope they aren’t the type to be spoiled for future vacations by an upgrade lol! What an insanely huge bump!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hope they aren’t the type to be spoiled for future vacations by an upgrade lol! What an insanely huge bump!



Yeah, would be pretty hard to go back to "regular" rooms after that stay!


----------



## Llama mama

I wonder how much they actually opened for the CM’s  ? 1000 / 500 Spots ?


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> He didn't say anything bad about Disney in that whole article. There was no agenda. Not everyone has an AgEnDa AgAiNsT dIsNeY. Maybe his article will get more people to fill the resort rooms that Disney desperately needs. Those people are the ones who spend the most money.




come again?


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> I thought of you! CALL NOW!!!



I just shot my TA an email and she's really fast about getting back to me so we'll see lol. Even if I don't get some crazy pixie dust like that staying in one of the DVC rooms shouldn't be too bad, it might even be better as a solo guest (omg can you imagine a solo in the bungalows. I would do cartwheels through the whole place lol)


----------



## Heigh-Ho

xuxa777 said:


> The CDC guidance is very clear  - https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/if-you-are-sick/end-home-isolation.html
> 
> "I think or know I had COVID-19, and I had symptoms"  - 10 days *or* no symptoms and two negative test 24 hours apart
> "I tested positive but had no symptoms" - 10 days or two negative test 24 hours apart"
> "I have a weakened immune system..." longer than 10 days
> "I have been in close contact with someone with Covid" - 14 days
> 
> *close contact is defined as any individual who was within 6 feet of an infected person for at least 15 minutes
> 
> Not advocating or advising either way, just clearing up the confusions as to what the CDC states now, it was updated back in the beginning of June. Some states have their own rules as well.


Yes but that's not what I've seen now from 2 different posters just today. People think that instead of 14 days (mostly after people have traveled and are attempting to isolate) you can just take 10 as if the CDC reduced the time *from* 14 days down to 10 days. That's not what the CDC updated and this is the confusion/misinformation that is JUST recirculating around. There numerous news stories from the past few days to the last few weeks. That's why it's becoming an issue right now as it is circulating around news stories. It's irrespective of a state's quarantine. People just hear 10 days and apply that if their state isn't requiring a 14 day requirement.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...world-during-pandemic-extremely-weird/614617/
> 
> 
> ThE mEdIa dOeSnT hAvE aN aGeNdA aGaInSt dIsNeY


This article is garbage. A guy who didn’t want to go to WDW and had never been is sent in the middle of a pandemic. The Disney media is ripping it a part on social media.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287814032087539712


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287814032087539712



Bummer. We have 2 locations here, but I thought for others that it would be a great addition to Disney Springs.

Hopefully it can happen eventually.


----------



## Heigh-Ho

Mit88 said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/culture...world-during-pandemic-extremely-weird/614617/
> 
> 
> ThE mEdIa dOeSnT hAvE aN aGeNdA aGaInSt dIsNeY


Someone said on another thread this was complete satire.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> This article is garbage. A guy who didn’t want to go to WDW and had never been is sent in the middle of a pandemic. The Disney media is ripping it a part on social media.



It’s the epitome of trying too hard to make edgy hot takes.


----------



## kylenne

As I was typing that she got back to me lol (told you she was fast). Apparently it's looking like I may be moved to CR...or interestingly, YC, but they're currently working with Disney right now and she will keep me updated. It seems as if Disney is looking to move those guests similar to what happened with the folks who were moved from BC to the Poly. Maybe because it's an agency booking? I wasn't booked on an exclusive rate though like the BC group, just the normal Disney AP discount. I wonder if they're just handling all guests thru the agency as a group.

I have to admit, if it's CR I may end up cancelling. Not sure I'd dig that for 6 days with no fireworks.


----------



## Runnsally

mmackeymouse said:


> I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?
> 
> The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?


No chance


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> As I was typing that she got back to me lol (told you she was fast). Apparently it's looking like I may be moved to CR...or interestingly, YC, but they're currently working with Disney right now and she will keep me updated. It seems as if Disney is looking to move those guests similar to what happened with the folks who were moved from BC to the Poly. Maybe because it's an agency booking? I wasn't booked on an exclusive rate though like the BC group, just the normal Disney AP discount. I wonder if they're just handling all guests thru the agency as a group.
> 
> I have to admit, if it's CR I may end up cancelling. Not sure I'd dig that for 6 days with no fireworks.



Maybe you can get a Yacht Club water view. The new rooms look so nice and Yacht Club is one of my favorite place to stay!


----------



## Brianstl

chicagoshannon said:


> Oh man.  I wonder what the chances of SAB opening are now.



I think SAB opens with Yacht Club.  I could see them closing Luna at Boardwalk and making SAB available to guests at Boardwalk Villas like Luna is currently available to Beach Club Villas guests.  Luna just isn't big enough for Yacht Club, Beach Club Villas and Boardwalk Villas.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> This article is garbage. A guy who didn’t want to go to WDW and had never been is sent in the middle of a pandemic. The Disney media is ripping it a part on social media.


First Disney is the standard so of course they will always be picked on. He could have went to any amusement park and would have said the same thing. My friends ask me all the time how anyone could enjoy going theme parks having to stand in lines for a 2 minute ride.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Holy Bananas!!!
> 
> I just read on, ahem, Facebook (yes, I know) that a person got upgraded from Poly hotel side to the Bungalows for 9 nights!!!


I’m wondering if that’s one of the instances of someone that had multiple rooms booked for a single family got moved to a bigger room. There were instances of that in the original switch, people with 2 rooms getting moved to a 2 bedroom. This was probably someone with 2 CL rooms getting moved to a Bungalow. Still an amazing upgrade (and those bungalows are very hard to get over once you’ve stayed in them, trust me). But I highly doubt it was a regular run of the mill Poly room getting bumped to bungalow.


----------



## yulilin3

A friend of mine had a AoA little mermaid room reservation and got upgraded to the cabins at FW, she's very happy I told her to call 
Just got back from Sea World where mask adherence was a about a 90% BUT the people who were breaking the rules were going all out. I was waiting for the dolphin show and they are leaving one row empty to social distance along with markers every 3ft on the seats for parties to separate in the same row. Anyways this huge group comes and the first person gets so close to me I had to ask her to move away a bit, then when their entire group couldn't fit all in the ron the remaining people sat in the row directly in front, clearly marked as not available, then they all decide to take off their masks, well SW is doing a fantastic job, 2 Ambassadors came over asking them to put their masks back on and not use the row clearly marked. I thanked the ambassador that was closest to me and he seemed exhausted already.
Also they have their own enforcement team, they walk around with signs reminding about masks and social distancing and are very colorful so you can't miss them
They also have a great way to unload their theaters with each row at a time. Going back Saturday night for their Electric Ocean event. 
Tomorrow I'm headed to Volcano Bay, interested to see if their crowds are back


----------



## rteetz




----------



## yulilin3

Here's a video entertainers made, against the Union video published a couple of days ago


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> First Disney is the standard so of course they will always be picked on. He could have went to any amusement park and would have said the same thing. My friends ask me all the time how anyone could enjoy going theme parks having to stand in lines for a 2 minute ride.


You missed the point. No first timer should go right now. Especially an adult who is there for a job. Context is everything. This article doesn’t deserve clicks.


----------



## OKW Lover

mmackeymouse said:


> I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?
> 
> The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?


Can't see that this would have any impact on Disney's decision on what resorts to open.


----------



## OKW Lover

I've been noticing some posts in this thread with "odd" capitalization.  Did I miss some new trend?  If so, I'm glad I missed it.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Thanks for the always informative behind-the-scenes perspective.  I know you mentioned "warning signals" about several things, do you think (in your opinion obviously) that Disney is so far under the demand they expected that they may close again?  Or are they still making enough to get by and weather this storm?
> 
> Also, I might add that if they are truly desperate for visitors they could lift block-out dates to get more blocked APs to visit...


I wouldn't say that the situation is dire enough to warrant considering re-closing the parks. At this point, it seems that the only reason the parks would close again would be for public health reasons. Attendance-wise, they still have some backstops left, and I'd argue that they could see improvements to onsite occupancy levels (cash-side) if they adjusted their rates to be more competitive with what; available elsewhere at the moment, so I *personally* think that if another closure were to happen it would be because of COVID-19 getting out of control (more so than it already is/was). For those wondering, WDW (not DL necessarily) appears to be using statewide COVID-19 data (not just Central Florida) and specifically looking at the death count and ICU bed availability. Again, who knows where the fall and winter will bring us? As always, anything is possible.



AmberMV said:


> Oh, one more thing, @andyman8 do you have any insights to the amount of APs who have canceled so far?  Is Disney happy about it, upset about it, or it's exactly as they expected?  It seems like a LOT of APs canceled their passes so far and I presume more will as the deadline approaches.


I don't know about AP cancellations. Much like attendance figures at the moment, Disney is keeping that very, very close to the vest.


osufeth24 said:


> Makes me wonder, if they need people in the parks, why still limit APs to a rolling 3 days?  I'd go a lot more often if it was higher.  But I have 3 days saved for HS in Sept for when friends are coming into town


I think one thing us AP holders don't like to think about is that we're a long-term investment for Disney. The way the profit model for APs work is that you essentially get a large sum of money at the start, make some money on incidental expenses (merchandise, dining, etc..), and then incentivize a renewal to restart the cycle. The key to this profit model is to raise the base price of everything in the model each year (at a rate that outpaces inflation of course), so that you essentially force a single Guest to spend more money each year even if they're buying literally the same stuff (and therefore the production costs are relatively even). The more times the cycle repeats, the more money you make on the Guest. Many are shocked to find out (and Disney will tell you this) that daily guest spending levels are drastically higher amongst resort guests, DVC members, and even most multi-day ticketholders. As a result, they can't really make money if the park is full of just AP holders. That is hugely exacerbated by the fact that the whole profit model for APs has been thrown into chaos by these 4 (or now 5) month extensions. From Disney's perspective that means, at least another 4-5 months of no revenue from AP renewals. Under normal circumstances, that might not be a huge deal and they they may be willing to take a loss and let as many APs in as is responsible and wait it out until some sense of normalcy returns (a little money is better than no money), but given the losses they've just suffered, they need money in the bank. My guess is that they'll continue dropping tidbits of AP availability until they can find a happy medium. I'd also say that, on weekdays, AP availability is decent (except at DHS) at the moment, and as we've discussed, there's more concern over weekday attendance in the parks at the moment.


hereforthechurros said:


> This is great information, thank you. As far as adding more things when they can afford to, it's sort of chicken and egg. Many aren't going because the lack of fireworks, parades, M&Gs, dining... but those things can't restart until things are safer and more profitable. Tough spot to be in to say the least. I can see September being extremely low but hopefully October-December will surprise them. Especially if we can make headway on the virus.


While I certainly think there are some (many folks here) who have been dissuaded by the absence of certain experiences, I think the majority of causal Guests likely are wary of trip because of the current COVID-19 situation in Florida. The hope is obviously that we start to see a more sustained and significant downward trend in cases nationwide, but even that's not the answer to everything. I have one Disney friend who mentioned a concern over what happens if things actually do start to improve significantly in other parts of country to the point where offices start bringing people back in. Unless the post-FL vacation quarantine requirements are dropped, suddenly those quarantine requirements have a lot more ramifications if someone's 5 day WDW vacation now has to be a 19 day vacation from work. I personally don't think that's a strong likelihood (as we head into the fall, I wouldn't be surprised to see things in Florida get better but things in the Northeast get worse), but a lot of what's going on at WDW is scenario planning: if A happens then we do B. If C happens, then we do D. They've been doing this basically since the start of the closure -- now, it's just about operational adjustments rather than reopening timelines. At the moment, the consensus seems to be that there is a lot of uncertainty about where things will be even in a month, let alone three, so they seem to just want to hold things steady, try to gin up attendance in increments (more AP spots trickle out, more room discounts, etc...), and get to the other side of September when not only things hopefully are in a better place but there also on the other side of the 2020 fiscal year.


mmackeymouse said:


> I know this is wild thinking, but is there any chance the whole BC/BWV thing has anything to do with Ratatouille?
> 
> The International Gateway is a straight shot to the France pavilion, so maybe they are wanting to control those crowds at IG, so that there isn't a social distance unfriendly swarm toward RAT?


Unfortunately, I'm not quire sure Disney even knows when Ratatouille will open.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> I’m wondering if that’s one of the instances of someone that had multiple rooms booked for a single family got moved to a bigger room. There were instances of that in the original switch, people with 2 rooms getting moved to a 2 bedroom. This was probably someone with 2 CL rooms getting moved to a Bungalow. Still an amazing upgrade (and those bungalows are very hard to get over once you’ve stayed in them, trust me). But I highly doubt it was a regular run of the mill Poly room getting bumped to bungalow.



Nope, just says "husband and I".

I hope it's true! That would be awesome for them.


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> Maybe you can get a Yacht Club water view. The new rooms look so nice and Yacht Club is one of my favorite place to stay!



I would really prefer that truth be told. I liked that BC was closer to the IG at the end of the night when every step counted but I went over to YC for food a bunch and I believe those rooms are fresher. And I learned the hard way on my last trip not to book Standard at YC/BC. I had that awful roof view at BC! Though it evened out because they gave me a corner king room and my other window looked out on SAB! 

If Crew's Cup opens with the resort and I can have my burger I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## anthony2k7

So, just seen elsewhere (the place that shall not be mentioned) that disney table service rules have been updated and you will be required to pass temperature screening before you eat. Is that new?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

kylenne said:


> As I was typing that she got back to me lol (told you she was fast). Apparently it's looking like I may be moved to CR...or interestingly, YC, but they're currently working with Disney right now and she will keep me updated. It seems as if Disney is looking to move those guests similar to what happened with the folks who were moved from BC to the Poly. Maybe because it's an agency booking? I wasn't booked on an exclusive rate though like the BC group, just the normal Disney AP discount. I wonder if they're just handling all guests thru the agency as a group.
> 
> I have to admit, if it's CR I may end up cancelling. Not sure I'd dig that for 6 days with no fireworks.


It sounds like we are in the same magical bucket. I was told most likely CR garden wing but they are working on it with Disney now (and that it could take a few DAYS ). She said it is possible it could be different because the pandemic has changed things, but she felt CR garden wing was the most likely. Kind of a bummer coming from Poly.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> So, just seen elsewhere (the place that shall not be mentioned) that disney table service rules have been updated and you will be required to pass temperature screening before you eat. Is that new?



yup - reported by Blog Mickey and Rteetz linked to a tweet above referencing this as well


----------



## Farro

Is Disney really against room discounts/deals for general public?

I mean if at a later date capacity restrictions can be relaxed a bit, but people still aren't booking, do we still think they wouldn't offer a room discount to general public?


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> I would really prefer that truth be told. I liked that BC was closer to the IG at the end of the night when every step counted but I went over to YC for food a bunch and I believe those rooms are fresher. And I learned the hard way on my last trip not to book Standard at YC/BC. I had that awful roof view at BC! Though it evened out because they gave me a corner king room and my other window looked out on SAB!
> 
> If Crew's Cup opens with the resort and I can have my burger I'll be a happy camper.



Ah, you had the "pebble beach" view!    We had that once!


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> First Disney is the standard so of course they will always be picked on. He could have went to any amusement park and would have said the same thing. My friends ask me all the time how anyone could enjoy going theme parks having to stand in lines for a 2 minute ride.



But he didn’t go to any amusement park. He went to Disney...for the first time...and didn’t want to go....with the mindset of the company for him to write the exact article that he wrote. 

Other journalists that have gone to Disney that may not have been comfortable did it for work, and because they love Disney and know how to navigate the property that if they felt in the least bit of danger, knew the quickest ways to get out of it. They went to write about what people should expect should they decide to go down. 

This guy has no knowledge of Disney outside of the brand name. This was a click bait narrative based article, and it was never planned to be anything but from the inception of the plans to do this piece


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> So, just seen elsewhere (the place that shall not be mentioned) that disney table service rules have been updated and you will be required to pass temperature screening before you eat. Is that new?



Yes..  rteeze posted a link a few posts back.


----------



## andyman8

OKW Lover said:


> I've been noticing some posts in this thread with "odd" capitalization.  Did I miss some new trend?  If so, I'm glad I missed it.


If this is referencing one of my posts, I follow the Disney corporate style guide whenever I'm writing about Disney. It's just a byproduct of having dealt with so many manuals, promotional materials, and the like. I also know the reason why they do it and think it's important, as it reflects how they view and contextualize certain ideas and things. A few examples of words that are usually capitalized in official material from Disney:

Guest
Park
Guest Expeirence
Cast Member
Member (referring to DVC)
Annual Passholder
Disney Resort Hotel (I don't know why but sometimes the first two words are capitalized and the last isn't I don't know).

Also, if part of one of these phrases is used, it's also usually capitalized. For example, "We value our Passholders" or "On behalf of the Cast of the Walt Disney World Resort, welcome."


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> You missed the point. No first timer should go right now. Especially an adult who is there for a job. Context is everything. This article doesn’t deserve clicks.



I dunno. I am bringing 2 first time kids next month. They are excited. But they have exactly zero expectations in their minds. I doubt it will be disappointing because they don’t know what it was like pre covid. As for me: low waits and early bedtime for the win!


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> If this is referencing one of my posts, I follow the Disney corporate style guide whenever I'm writing about Disney. It's just a byproduct of having dealt with so many manuals, promotional materials, and the like. I also know the reason why they do it and think it's important, as it reflects how they view and contextualize certain ideas and things. A few examples of words that are usually capitalized in official material from Disney:
> 
> Guest
> Park
> Guest Expeirence
> Cast Member
> Member (referring to DVC)
> Annual Passholder
> Disney Resort Hotel (I don't know why but sometimes the first two words are capitalized and the last isn't I don't know).



They were referencing tHiS tYpE oF oDd cApItiLiZaTiOn, I think.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> This article is garbage. A guy who didn’t want to go to WDW and had never been is sent in the middle of a pandemic. The Disney media is ripping it a part on social media.



He got me to read his story.  I guess that what matters.

He's a miserab.


----------



## NoTime42

I don’t know how to recognize a new screener, but at The main Epcot entrance this afternoon, they only asked if guests had umbrellas or aerosols and then walked in.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> They were referencing tHiS tYpE oF oDd cApItiLiZaTiOn, I think.


I think that is supposed to read as ironic or sarcastic tone.
Maybe I’m off


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Is Disney really against room discounts/deals for general public?
> 
> I mean if at a later date capacity restrictions can be relaxed a bit, but people still aren't booking, do we still think they wouldn't offer a room discount to general public?


Some of what I've read imply that it might look bad for Disney to give discounts while Florida is still considered a hot spot. You know, negative press for encouraging people to visit a hot spot during a pandemic. That's why I do think monitoring numbers are relevant because if things do start trending down, then Disney very well might, (and probably will), begin offering nice discounts.


----------



## Dentam

andyman8 said:


> I had been told they, even before reopening, they were concerned about September.



This makes sense considering that September is usually the slowest month for them.  That's why I go during Labor Day week.  Also, last I counted on the DVC rental broker's site I used, there are over 200 DVC rentals up for re-rental for September alone, including mine.  There are around 65 for August.  *ETA: 48 now for August and 312 now for Sept.*



DGsAtBLT said:


> I think demand for captive spend-y guests is way lower than anticipated. So many things have pointed to this.



Yep, agreed!


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Some of what I've read imply that it might look bad for Disney to give discounts while Florida is still considered a hot spot. You know, negative press for encouraging people to visit a hot spot during a pandemic. That's why I do think monitoring numbers are relevant because if things do start trending down, then Disney very well might, (and probably will), begin offering nice discounts.



Oh certainly, it would look bad now!

I was thinking later when things are better (they will be  ), but people are still travel-shy - perhaps a nice room discount would be enticing...


----------



## kylenne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> It sounds like we are in the same magical bucket. I was told most likely CR garden wing but they are working on it with Disney now (and that it could take a few DAYS ). She said it is possible it could be different because the pandemic has changed things, but she felt CR garden wing was the most likely. Kind of a bummer coming from Poly.



Yep, sounds like. That would be a real bummer...it's tower or bust for me if CR. I would vastly prefer YC.

Were you booked on Labor Day weekend? I was too until the tri-state order was extended and I moved to the end of Sept.

Also, hilariously I just got an email from JetBlue about my return flight being moved to 2pm! The hits just keep on coming today. I can't even be mad at this point lol I mean it is what it is. Just gotta go with the flow.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine had a AoA little mermaid room reservation and got upgraded to the cabins at FW, she's very happy I told her to call
> Just got back from Sea World where mask adherence was a about a 90% BUT the people who were breaking the rules were going all out. I was waiting for the dolphin show and they are leaving one row empty to social distance along with markers every 3ft on the seats for parties to separate in the same row. Anyways this huge group comes and the first person gets so close to me I had to ask her to move away a bit, then when their entire group couldn't fit all in the ron the remaining people sat in the row directly in front, clearly marked as not available, then they all decide to take off their masks, well SW is doing a fantastic job, 2 Ambassadors came over asking them to put their masks back on and not use the row clearly marked. I thanked the ambassador that was closest to me and he seemed exhausted already.
> Also they have their own enforcement team, they walk around with signs reminding about masks and social distancing and are very colorful so you can't miss them
> They also have a great way to unload their theaters with each row at a time. Going back Saturday night for their Electric Ocean event.
> Tomorrow I'm headed to Volcano Bay, interested to see if their crowds are back


Do you know if you're allowed to eat in the stadiums?  Pre-pandemic we'd grab a snack and arrive a bit early to a show (particularly Clyde and Seymor for the mime) and eat the snack while we wait.  Wondering if this is allowed, obviously putting the mask back on when we were done eating.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

kylenne said:


> Yep, sounds like. That would be a real bummer...it's tower or bust for me if CR. I would vastly prefer YC.
> 
> Were you booked on Labor Day weekend? I was too until the tri-state order was extended and I moved to the end of Sept.
> 
> Also, hilariously I just got an email from JetBlue about my return flight being moved to 2pm! The hits just keep on coming today. I can't even be mad at this point lol I mean it is what it is. Just gotta go with the flow.


I'm the last week of August. 

The military discount is actually a few hundred dollars less for the garden wing than what I am currently paying so I'll be doing a cancel and rebook if that's where we get moved. It was a great price for Poly, not so much for the CR garden wing. That is what would annoy me about that switch, even just based off rack rates I don't see how those are a comparable value. I'm not thrilled about the garden wing but my husband is open to it so I guess I would give it a try. CR is his favorite resort. I've only ever stayed in the tower club king rooms... so quite a difference with garden wing but for the right price I'd give it a go.


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> I dunno. I am bringing 2 first time kids next month. They are excited. But they have exactly zero expectations in their minds. I doubt it will be disappointing because they don’t know what it was like pre covid. As for me: low waits and early bedtime for the win!


Kids are different. An adult for the first time right now especially who is reporting on the opening is not a good mix.


----------



## SMRT-1

NoTime42 said:


> I don’t know how to recognize a new screener, but at The main Epcot entrance this afternoon, they only asked if guests had umbrellas or aerosols and then walked in.


The new security scanners look like this...


...and those who have been through them have reported being told to take out umbrellas and hold them in front of them, but otherwise, just walk through with their bags, which sounds similar to your description, so it seems possible that they're now using the new scanners at the main gate, and not just the International Gateway.


----------



## kylenne

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm the last week of August.
> 
> The military discount is actually a few hundred dollars less for the garden wing than what I am currently paying so I'll be doing a cancel and rebook if that's where we get moved. It was a great price for Poly, not so much for the CR garden wing. That is what would annoy me about that switch, even just based off rack rates I don't see how those are a comparable value. I'm not thrilled about the garden wing but my husband is open to it so I guess I would give it a try. CR is his favorite resort. I've only ever stayed in the tower club king rooms... so quite a difference with garden wing but for the right price I'd give it a go.



I understand. The AP discount for CR garden wing actually had it hovering around $300 for my dates iirc. I mean I wouldn't be upset if it was one of my usual weekend solo trips but idk about 6 days there. If I can keep my AP discount then I'll see.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> They were referencing tHiS tYpE oF oDd cApItiLiZaTiOn, I think.





WonderlandisReality said:


> I think that is supposed to read as ironic or sarcastic tone.
> Maybe I’m off



I always figure it was like someone is making fun of person who would say whatever they said, but really believe it. Like - if someone really believes that it's impossible to get Covid at disney - because it's disney -  they would look like this when typing that out in a reply:






and the text version is:

bUt YoU cAnT cAtCh a ViRuS iN tHe MoSt MaGiCaL pLaCe On EaRtH


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I always figure it was like someone is making fun of person who would say whatever they said, but really believe it. Like - if someone really believes that it's impossible to get Covid at disney - because it's disney -  they would look like this when typing that out in a reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the text version is:
> 
> bUt YoU cAnT cAtCh a ViRuS iN tHe MoSt MaGiCaL pLaCe On EaRtH



Yup


----------



## Moliphino

MrsBooch said:


> I always figure it was like someone is making fun of person who would say whatever they said, but really believe it. Like - if someone really believes that it's impossible to get Covid at disney - because it's disney -  they would look like this when typing that out in a reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the text version is:
> 
> bUt YoU cAnT cAtCh a ViRuS iN tHe MoSt MaGiCaL pLaCe On EaRtH



Usually accompanied by this:


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Just as a data point: I was at WDW 7/15-20 (5 nts Poly); flew AA there n back; home now for 7 days; went this morning for a Covid test (free in Cook County IL); they use the rapid Abbott ID NOW test; was Walgreens drive through with an appt.; got the email results already - negative.


----------



## Farro

I was looking at wait times on my app because I'm supposed to be working  and they look like they are a little bit higher?

Still great, but up a bit.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I was looking at wait times on my app because I'm supposed to be working  and they look like they are a little bit higher?
> 
> Still great, but up a bit.



I watched an all day live stream yesterday (i didn't watch all day but you know what i'm saying) and they said how crowds are starting to increase - not "scary" but noticeably more people.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Do you know if you're allowed to eat in the stadiums?  Pre-pandemic we'd grab a snack and arrive a bit early to a show (particularly Clyde and Seymor for the mime) and eat the snack while we wait.  Wondering if this is allowed, obviously putting the mask back on when we were done eating.


actually not sure. They play the mask and social distancing message but they don't mention eating or drinking


----------



## NoTime42

SMRT-1 said:


> The new security scanners look like this...
> View attachment 513904
> 
> ...and those who have been through them have reported being told to take out umbrellas and hold them in front of them, but otherwise, just walk through with their bags, which sounds similar to your description, so it seems possible that they're now using the new scanners at the main gate, and not just the International Gateway.


Hmm, 
 I didn’t know enough to also look for those towers. 
it looked like I walked through the old doorframe style, but the signage and process all suggested the new style,


----------



## JacknSally

Tjddis said:


> when is the next shareholder meeting?   Would love to know if the parks have achieved the “positive contribution” level they were hoping for...


*
Next earnings call is August 4. There'll be a link to listen to it live.*


----------



## SMRT-1

NoTime42 said:


> Hmm,
> I didn’t know enough to also look for those towers.
> it looked like I walked through the old doorframe style, but the signage and process all suggested the new style,


Ah. The "door frame style" are just regular metal detectors, and not the new scanners. IIRC, they've been using the metal detectors everywhere but AK and International Gateway since the parks reopened, and having people remove large metal objects from their bags (placing them in a clear plastic bag and then putting that bag in a bin before going though, and picking it up on the other side). The security CMs don't touch your bags or any of your items, but they do touch the bin to move it to the other side of the metal detector.

In contrast, the new scanners are completely contactless. You don't have to put anything in a bag or a bin, you just have to remove any umbrellas from your bag, and carry it with you through the scanner, holding it out in front of you as you walk through. Security CMs don't come anywhere near touching any of your stuff.

So based on your "door frame style" description, it would seem that the new scanners have not made it to the Epcot main gate. Sorry if my previous speculation got anyone's hopes up; that wasn't my intent.


----------



## Jothmas

Farro said:


> I was looking at wait times on my app because I'm supposed to be working  and they look like they are a little bit higher?
> 
> Still great, but up a bit.


I’m at MK today and can see the problem is with people choosing to get in line for an attraction when it’s long (over 10-15 minutes). It’s been easy to go from attraction to attraction based on the wait time posted on MDE and be in line for only a few minutes. The longest for me is right now in Philarmagic because it’s storming and a lot of the rides are closed.


----------



## Dentam

Some encouraging news today - signs of TX, AZ and FL hitting a plateau and hopefully trending down soon:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...orida/ar-BB17fmmR?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## armerida

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Just as a data point: I was at WDW 7/15-20 (5 nts Poly); flew AA there n back; home now for 7 days; went this morning for a Covid test (free in Cook County IL); they use the rapid Abbott ID NOW test; was Walgreens drive through with an appt.; got the email results already - negative.


@Perdita&Pongo that’s great! I am hoping to get the rapid test when we return, not sure if they still have it at our Walgreens (I live in a different state); did you call ahead to verify which test they use?


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> A friend of mine had a AoA little mermaid room reservation and got upgraded to the cabins at FW, she's very happy I told her to call
> Just got back from Sea World where mask adherence was a about a 90% BUT the people who were breaking the rules were going all out. I was waiting for the dolphin show and they are leaving one row empty to social distance along with markers every 3ft on the seats for parties to separate in the same row. Anyways this huge group comes and the first person gets so close to me I had to ask her to move away a bit, then when their entire group couldn't fit all in the ron the remaining people sat in the row directly in front, clearly marked as not available, then they all decide to take off their masks, well SW is doing a fantastic job, 2 Ambassadors came over asking them to put their masks back on and not use the row clearly marked. I thanked the ambassador that was closest to me and he seemed exhausted already.
> Also they have their own enforcement team, they walk around with signs reminding about masks and social distancing and are very colorful so you can't miss them
> They also have a great way to unload their theaters with each row at a time. Going back Saturday night for their Electric Ocean event.
> Tomorrow I'm headed to Volcano Bay, interested to see if their crowds are back


By the way @yulilin3 thank you for checking out non-Disney parks as it's very important to see how all theme parks are navigating our world now and not just Disney (even tho this is a Disney-oriented site).  Personally, I bought the SW/BG Plat AP when it went on steep discount a month ago but haven't gone yet because I've been having a hard time getting viewpoints on how things are doing there while everyone seems focused on Disney.  Your reports have been helpful to so many of us and I thank you.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> I’m at MK today and can see the problem is with people choosing to get in line for an attraction when it’s long (over 10-15 minutes). It’s been easy to go from attraction to attraction based on the wait time posted on MDE and be in line for only a few minutes. The longest for me is right now in Philarmagic because it’s storming and a lot of the rides are closed.



Random thought, I wonder if we’re seeing a return, even temporarily, to actually being able to strategically tour in terms of the way crowds move through the park and avoiding them. FP+ did such a good job of dispersing waits throughout the day and over multiple attractions that it didn’t work as well as it did before those days.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

armerida said:


> @Perdita&Pongo that’s great! I am hoping to get the rapid test when we return, not sure if they still have it at our Walgreens (I live in a different state); did you call ahead to verify which test they use?


They called yesterday to confirm, so I asked how long it takes to get results and he said they do the rapid test and that I would get an email with results a few hours after the test. When I went for the test today they gave me an info sheet with the brand/name of the test they are using (at this particular Walgreens). Got my results in about an hour.  Easy peasey lemon sqweasy!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Jothmas said:


> I’m at MK today and can see the problem is with people choosing to get in line for an attraction when it’s long (over 10-15 minutes). It’s been easy to go from attraction to attraction based on the wait time posted on MDE and be in line for only a few minutes. The longest for me is right now in Philarmagic because it’s storming and a lot of the rides are closed.


I love Philharmagic.  My family not so much.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Perdita&Pongo said:


> They called yesterday to confirm, so I asked how long it takes to get results and he said they do the rapid test and that I would get an email with results a few hours after the test. When I went for the test today they gave me an info sheet with the brand/name of the test they are using (at this particular Walgreens). Got my results in about an hour.  Easy peasey lemon sqweasy!


A family member had to get a test per doctor's orders and it still took 4 days for results (were told it might take 7, so 4 was good)


----------



## AllSam

Farro said:


> Maybe you can get a Yacht Club water view. The new rooms look so nice and Yacht Club is one of my favorite place to stay!


We had a club level room at BWI booked for 8/7 for 2 adults 2 teenagers - Disney moved us to a 2 bedroom villa at Beach Club.  We are still on the fence but I kind of want to go just to stay in the villa.


----------



## jpeterson

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I love Philharmagic.  My family not so much.


That's how it is for us too. I can never talk my wife into going to see it!


----------



## MrsBooch

AllSam said:


> We had a club level room at BWI booked for 8/7 for 2 adults 2 teenagers - Disney moved us to a 2 bedroom villa at Beach Club.  We are still on the fence but I kind of want to go just to stay in the villa.



omg JEALOUS. The two bedroom in that resort is beautiful HOWEVER - are you ok with no Stormalong Bay?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/splash-mountain-drained-at-magic-kingdom-after-unexpected-downtime/


----------



## dislee1164

kylenne said:


> Yep, sounds like. That would be a real bummer...it's tower or bust for me if CR. I would vastly prefer YC.
> 
> Were you booked on Labor Day weekend? I was too until the tri-state order was extended and I moved to the end of Sept.
> 
> Also, hilariously I just got an email from JetBlue about my return flight being moved to 2pm! The hits just keep on coming today. I can't even be mad at this point lol I mean it is what it is. Just gotta go with the flow.



We were Poly CL August 27th, and got moved to AKL Kadani 1 BR Villa Savanna View. I’m super bummed about Poly - was so looking forward to it! But excited to stay at AK - will be our first time!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Fair warning, friends.  The no mask/no photo rule is true - even when it isn't your family!  I made sure my kids' masks were well-covering their noses before the Pirates picture and I got the below from Photopass when I contacted them.  I can only assume it was the party in the back of the boat with us.  Also, they said they didn't find the HM photo, but it is in my account.  I'm thinking they second-guessed it because I had put my hands up over (not touching) my mask to make a fake surprised face for the photo.  It was in my account after all.  You know they have the ability to edit the photos.  With only two parties per boat, you'd think they could zoom into the family that's following the rules.  Heck - WE used to be able to zoom into our family before the borders and all were added.  Now that they do it for you, the pictures are no where near as good.  My son's little face is lost in the snowflakes of the front row Frozen picture. 
----------------------------
Here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we hold the safety of our Guests to a very high standard and our photos are no exception.

Based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and in alignment with local government regulations, face coverings are required to be worn by all persons age 2 and older at the Walt Disney World Resort. At this time, when individuals do not wear a face covering at the Walt Disney World Resort, it compromises the health and safety of other Guests and our Cast. If Guests feel they cannot wear a face covering, we understand and recognize this may not be the best or right time to visit.

Regretfully, the other Haunted Mansion® Attraction and the Pirates of the Caribbean® Attraction photos did not meet this standard and they have been deleted from our system. We apologize that we are unable to provide you with these memories.



yulilin3 said:


> Here's a video entertainers made, against the Union video published a couple of days ago



PS - I LOVE Billy Flannigan (Superman at the end).  I think the saddest part of Disney for me last week was walking passed the closed, empty, silent Nemo Show.  It's my family's favorite!


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/splash-mountain-drained-at-magic-kingdom-after-unexpected-downtime/



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Please sweet baby cheezit! I gotta ride Splash one more time!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Fair warning, friends.  The no mask/no photo rule is true - even when it isn't your family!  I made sure my kids' masks were well-covering their noses before the Pirates picture and I got the below from Photopass when I contacted them.  I can only assume it was the party in the back of the boat with us.  Also, they said they didn't find the HM photo, but it is in my account.  I'm thinking they second-guessed it because I had put my hands up over (not touching) my mask to make a fake surprised face for the photo.  It was in my account after all.  You know they have the ability to edit the photos.  With only two parties per boat, you'd think they could zoom into the family that's following the rules.  Heck - WE used to be able to zoom into our family before the borders and all were added.  Now that they do it for you, the pictures are no where near as good.  My son's little face is lost in the snowflakes of the front row Frozen picture.
> ----------------------------
> Here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we hold the safety of our Guests to a very high standard and our photos are no exception.
> 
> Based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and in alignment with local government regulations, face coverings are required to be worn by all persons age 2 and older at the Walt Disney World Resort. At this time, when individuals do not wear a face covering at the Walt Disney World Resort, it compromises the health and safety of other Guests and our Cast. If Guests feel they cannot wear a face covering, we understand and recognize this may not be the best or right time to visit.
> 
> Regretfully, the other Haunted Mansion® Attraction and the Pirates of the Caribbean® Attraction photos did not meet this standard and they have been deleted from our system. We apologize that we are unable to provide you with these memories.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I LOVE Billy Flannigan (Superman at the end).  I think the saddest part of Disney for me last week was walking passed the closed, empty, silent Nemo Show.  It's my family's favorite!


Billy has been with the company for so long.  I loved him in Tarzan rocks and he used to be the pump the audience guy for the tapings of the Christmas parade before Mark


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Please sweet baby cheezit! I gotta ride Splash one more time!!!!



I doubt its done. It’s been the biggest people eater since the parks reopened. They’ll need it next year with Tron opening and potentially much bigger crowds if things get back to “normal”


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> I doubt its done. It’s been the biggest people eater since the parks reopened. They’ll need it next year with Tron opening and potentially much bigger crowds if things get back to “normal”


I hope it’s back up by our trip in late August


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> I hope it’s back up by our trip in late August



Me too. I’ll be devastated if I don’t get on it at least one more time. If its open in August and October when I go, its going to be very frequent during my MK days. 

I’d also like to note that I’m in full agreement that the ride changing is for the best and I do not condone the nature of the property the characters come from. But that doesn’t mean ill miss the ride any less


----------



## hertamaniac

Royal Caribbean to release Muster 2.0 and think it's long overdue.

"Guests will review the safety drill information on their smartphone device or stateroom TV prior to setting sail, eliminating the need for large gatherings."

https://cruiseradio.net/cruise-lines-debuts-new-digital-safety-drill/


----------



## TravelYote

WonderlandisReality said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Please sweet baby cheezit! I gotta ride Splash one more time!!!!



In the same "boat" want to ride it before it gets close down and potentially going in September so hoping this is a quick maintenance *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Moliphino

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I love Philharmagic.  My family not so much.



I normally like it, but the 3D has been wonky for me the past few times I saw it.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Any conjecture as to when APs will go on sale again?

I bought 4-day Fl resident tickets at the end of May from Undercover Tourist right after Disney stopped selling tickets. Now I wish I'd waited because I paid full price and now the Fl resident special-priced tickets are back, but that's not a huge deal. When I activated the tickets at Guest Relations last week I asked the CM about APs because we'd like to upgrade if we could. He said he didn't know when they'd go on sale but he'd put a note in our file to allow us to apply the price of the tickets we bought toward APs once they're available again. Is it possible to do this with Uncercover Tourist tickets, since I didn't actually give Disney any money directly? 

Also, if I use up these 4-day tickets and then buy another Fl resident 4-day ticket at the special price, do you think they'd let me apply that cost toward the AP as well? That might be pushing it.


----------



## Mit88

1GoldenSun said:


> Any conjecture as to when APs will go on sale again?
> 
> I bought 4-day Fl resident tickets at the end of May from Undercover Tourist right after Disney stopped selling tickets. Now I wish I'd waited because I paid full price and now the Fl resident special-priced tickets are back, but that's not a huge deal. When I activated the tickets at Guest Relations last week I asked the CM about APs because we'd like to upgrade if we could. He said he didn't know when they'd go on sale but he'd put a note in our file to allow us to apply the price of the tickets we bought toward APs once they're available again. Is it possible to do this with Uncercover Tourist tickets, since I didn't actually give Disney any money directly?
> 
> Also, if I use up these 4-day tickets and then buy another Fl resident 4-day ticket at the special price, do you think they'd let me apply that cost toward the AP as well? That might be pushing it.



They usually allow you to use the price of daily tickets towards the cost of an AP, but usually it has to be within a certain amount of time, like a couple weeks. With them not allowing the purchase of new APs, they should give a little leeway to that, but for some reason I doubt they will. I dont think APs will be sold until park hopping is allowed again, unless the restructure the cost.


----------



## jade1

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I love Philharmagic.  My family not so much.



You don't love your family?


----------



## New Mouse

1GoldenSun said:


> Any conjecture as to when APs will go on sale again?
> 
> I bought 4-day Fl resident tickets at the end of May from Undercover Tourist right after Disney stopped selling tickets. Now I wish I'd waited because I paid full price and now the Fl resident special-priced tickets are back, but that's not a huge deal. When I activated the tickets at Guest Relations last week I asked the CM about APs because we'd like to upgrade if we could. He said he didn't know when they'd go on sale but he'd put a note in our file to allow us to apply the price of the tickets we bought toward APs once they're available again. Is it possible to do this with Uncercover Tourist tickets, since I didn't actually give Disney any money directly?
> 
> Also, if I use up these 4-day tickets and then buy another Fl resident 4-day ticket at the special price, do you think they'd let me apply that cost toward the AP as well? That might be pushing it.



Yes its possible for them to notate and allow this.   I dont think they would do it for 2 but policies have been changing so ya never know.


----------



## Dentam

Just rechecked my DVC rental broker's site - down to 48 dedicated rentals up for grabs for August but up to 312 now for September.  Crazy!


----------



## figmentfinesse

I hope Splash is back up by tomorrow. It’s my very favorite ride and we go in 2 weeks!


----------



## maciemouse

We were in line for Splash yesterday and we heard a loud bang.  It closed right after that and they were escorting people off the ride.  Something happened and it did not sound good.


----------



## wannabee

Dentam said:


> Just rechecked my DVC rental broker's site - down to 48 dedicated rentals up for grabs for August but up to 312 now for September.  Crazy!


what site is this?


----------



## Jothmas

I arrived early at MK today by bus and it was glorious. No packed bus, no stampede to security, no wait whatsoever for entry, a leisurely stroll down Main Street, plenty of photo opportunities around the castle and then a slow walk into an empty Liberty Square. There were plenty of latecomers to the park to fill the emptiness as the day progressed, but early was definitely the way to go for avoiding entry crowds. During the day, I wanted to enjoy those low waits that people have been talking about, so I kept looking at the wait times to determine the opportune times to ride attractions. For example, Astro Orbiter was 25 minutes most of the day, but I waited until late afternoon when it had dropped to 5 minutes. Not counting stores, which are a free-for-all, the only incident I had with other people was when I was sitting on a bench at HoP and a guy walked up and leaned in a foot away from me to read the portrait label behind me. I had to literally tell him to back off. So far I’m very pleased with this trip and the safety measures.


----------



## Dentam

wannabee said:


> what site is this?



David's Vacation Club Rentals


----------



## LSUmiss

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Fair warning, friends.  The no mask/no photo rule is true - even when it isn't your family!  I made sure my kids' masks were well-covering their noses before the Pirates picture and I got the below from Photopass when I contacted them.  I can only assume it was the party in the back of the boat with us.  Also, they said they didn't find the HM photo, but it is in my account.  I'm thinking they second-guessed it because I had put my hands up over (not touching) my mask to make a fake surprised face for the photo.  It was in my account after all.  You know they have the ability to edit the photos.  With only two parties per boat, you'd think they could zoom into the family that's following the rules.  Heck - WE used to be able to zoom into our family before the borders and all were added.  Now that they do it for you, the pictures are no where near as good.  My son's little face is lost in the snowflakes of the front row Frozen picture.
> ----------------------------
> Here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we hold the safety of our Guests to a very high standard and our photos are no exception.
> 
> Based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and in alignment with local government regulations, face coverings are required to be worn by all persons age 2 and older at the Walt Disney World Resort. At this time, when individuals do not wear a face covering at the Walt Disney World Resort, it compromises the health and safety of other Guests and our Cast. If Guests feel they cannot wear a face covering, we understand and recognize this may not be the best or right time to visit.
> 
> Regretfully, the other Haunted Mansion® Attraction and the Pirates of the Caribbean® Attraction photos did not meet this standard and they have been deleted from our system. We apologize that we are unable to provide you with these memories.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I LOVE Billy Flannigan (Superman at the end).  I think the saddest part of Disney for me last week was walking passed the closed, empty, silent Nemo Show.  It's my family's favorite!


Wait since when is there a HM pic?


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Wait since when is there a HM pic?



Since at least a year.


----------



## SMRT-1

LSUmiss said:


> Wait since when is there a HM pic?


They added it last year, I believe. There's no photo kiosk at the exit, so you have to be wearing a MagicBand while riding for the photo to show up in your account.

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...otos-to-haunted-mansion-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Since at least a year.


Wow that has never showed up on my photopass even pre Covid.


----------



## Helvetica

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Fair warning, friends.  The no mask/no photo rule is true - even when it isn't your family!  I made sure my kids' masks were well-covering their noses before the Pirates picture and I got the below from Photopass when I contacted them.  I can only assume it was the party in the back of the boat with us.  Also, they said they didn't find the HM photo, but it is in my account.  I'm thinking they second-guessed it because I had put my hands up over (not touching) my mask to make a fake surprised face for the photo.  It was in my account after all.  You know they have the ability to edit the photos.  With only two parties per boat, you'd think they could zoom into the family that's following the rules.  Heck - WE used to be able to zoom into our family before the borders and all were added.  Now that they do it for you, the pictures are no where near as good.  My son's little face is lost in the snowflakes of the front row Frozen picture.
> ----------------------------
> Here at the Walt Disney World® Resort, we hold the safety of our Guests to a very high standard and our photos are no exception.
> 
> Based on guidance from health authorities, such as the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and in alignment with local government regulations, face coverings are required to be worn by all persons age 2 and older at the Walt Disney World Resort. At this time, when individuals do not wear a face covering at the Walt Disney World Resort, it compromises the health and safety of other Guests and our Cast. If Guests feel they cannot wear a face covering, we understand and recognize this may not be the best or right time to visit.
> 
> Regretfully, the other Haunted Mansion® Attraction and the Pirates of the Caribbean® Attraction photos did not meet this standard and they have been deleted from our system. We apologize that we are unable to provide you with these memories.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I LOVE Billy Flannigan (Superman at the end).  I think the saddest part of Disney for me last week was walking passed the closed, empty, silent Nemo Show.  It's my family's favorite!



You also have to be careful about masks that look too close to human faces. All the pictures I had taken with a Batman face mask (from Batman the Animated Series) didn't show up. I thought it might get flagged, but then I thought that there was no way I was going to get mistaken for an animated super hero. They all got flagged, but I did get some nice comments about my mask from cast members. Maybe I should e-mail and ask, but I'm not too broken up about it.

I'm guessing that's why there's no Captain America mask.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Wow that has never showed up on my photopass even pre Covid.



It’s pretty terrible lol. We had horrible ones from July and November, that’s why I know it’s been a year.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I haven't seen this posted so if it has been, please feel free to delete. 

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/face-masks-with-valves-holes-banned-at-disney-world


----------



## Owlpost23

shoreward said:


> I bought these masks from Office Depot for $14.99, based on a DIS post.  They are the exact same masks sold by Costco, but $4.00 less expensive per box.  They are only available online, but Office Depot will ship out with no delivery charge.  It is really nice that the 50 masks are cellophane-packed in quantities of ten.
> 
> https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


Thanks for this-just bought some!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Wow that has never showed up on my photopass even pre Covid.



We rode HM 3 times in late January/early February and only 1 of the 3 of the ride photos showed up in our account.


----------



## delmar411

AmberMV said:


> By the way @yulilin3 thank you for checking out non-Disney parks as it's very important to see how all theme parks are navigating our world now and not just Disney (even tho this is a Disney-oriented site).  Personally, I bought the SW/BG Plat AP when it went on steep discount a month ago but haven't gone yet because I've been having a hard time getting viewpoints on how things are doing there while everyone seems focused on Disney.  Your reports have been helpful to so many of us and I thank you.



My husband and 3yr old grandson go to SW at least once a week since it reopened.  He feels very safe there and the employees are doing a great job keeping people socially distanced and trying to enforce mask compliance.


----------



## delmar411

Owlpost23 said:


> Thanks for this-just bought some!



These are HORRIBLE masks.  I also bought them and they are awful.  They also don't look quite right, the sides flare out inside of against your face, they are hot (like plastic against your face hot), and leave you with a chemical taste in your mouth.  Huge waste of money.


----------



## Farro

Good Morning!

Splash is still closed....could it be? Didn't they do this to 20,000 leagues- here one day, gone the next?

Hopefully minor issue and can open soon.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I know the Splash downtime wasn't planned, but is there any chance the work to fix it would be extensive enough that they would either just put it off until they can roll it into the larger project or move up the project sooner (or both)? It sounds like it was a pretty big issue that caused it to go down in the first place.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Splash is still closed....could it be? Didn't they do this to 20,000 leagues- here one day, gone the next?
> 
> Hopefully minor issue and can open soon.


They will get Splash reopened.  Riding it before it closes is one of the main things they have to pull people into MK right now.


----------



## shoreward

delmar411 said:


> These are HORRIBLE masks.  I also bought them and they are awful.  They also don't look quite right, the sides flare out inside of against your face, they are hot (like plastic against your face hot), and leave you with a chemical taste in your mouth.  Huge waste of money.


I have bought two boxes - one from Costco and one from Office Depot.  I wonder if you got a bad batch.


----------



## delmar411

shoreward said:


> I have bought two boxes - one from Costco and one from Office Depot.  I wonder if you got a bad batch.



I'm not sure.  The stamp on the masks says BYD electronics even though the pic on the office depot website just showed BYD.

I had to get different masks, I couldn't even make it though a few hours in those.


----------



## osufeth24

lol people, if they were shutting down splash for the retheme, they wouldn't be closing it down in the middle of the day when people were in line.  When they plan to do it, a date will be known ahead of time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> lol people, if they were shutting down splash for the retheme, they wouldn't be closing it down in the middle of the day when people were in line.  When they plan to do it, a date will be known ahead of time



I don't think anyone is saying this was planned to take it down now for the re-theme - but I think fair to wonder if the fix would take 3+ months to do (for example) do they just go ahead with the re-theme now at the same time vs taking it down for several months now and then several months again later


----------



## Iowamomof4

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think anyone is saying this was planned to take it down now for the re-theme - but I think fair to wonder if the fix would take 3+ months to do (for example) do they just go ahead with the re-theme now at the same time vs taking it down for several months now and then several months again later



Thank you, yes. That's all I was wondering. I'm sure their preference is to get it back online ASAP and I agree it's one of the few things they have going for them right now to get people into the park (the notion that Splash will be going down for a re-theme at some point in the future). But it also seems like this might have been a particularly bad breakdown, so who knows what they might do?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Zamperla has created a wash through ride disinfectant system 

https://attractionsmagazine.com/zamperla-creates-wash-through-ride-disinfectant-system/


----------



## csmith1004

TheMaxRebo said:


> Zamperla has created a wash through ride disinfectant system
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/zamperla-creates-wash-through-ride-disinfectant-system/



I predicted this a while ago!! 



csmith1004 said:


> All of this makes me envision the future of theme park rides should have a ‘car wash’ between unloading and loading where the vehicle is sprayed with disinfectant then blasted by a hot dryer.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

delmar411 said:


> These are HORRIBLE masks.  I also bought them and they are awful.  They also don't look quite right, the sides flare out inside of against your face, they are hot (like plastic against your face hot), and leave you with a chemical taste in your mouth.  Huge waste of money.


Love these masks! I bought two boxes and used them exclusively on my recent 5nt WDW trip and will use them again when I go back in Sept. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Pens Fan

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Love these masks! I bought two boxes and used them exclusively on my recent 5nt WDW trip and will use them again when I go back in Sept. Of course, YMMV.



I agree. When the summer temps hit I gave up on the cloth masks. I bought several boxes of these and find them so much more comfortable. I almost forget they are even on.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think anyone is saying this was planned to take it down now for the re-theme - but I think fair to wonder if the fix would take 3+ months to do (for example) do they just go ahead with the re-theme now at the same time vs taking it down for several months now and then several months again later



Exactly. If it’s something major, they may want to just roll fixing it into the re-theme downtime.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think anyone is saying this was planned to take it down now for the re-theme - but I think fair to wonder if the fix would take 3+ months to do (for example) do they just go ahead with the re-theme now at the same time vs taking it down for several months now and then several months again later



If its nothing major-major, they’ll bring it back. The outrage of closing it without notice would far exceed the outrage of  even Disney milking the ride with new and farewell merchandise for the next 2 years. If its an issue where the ride needs to be down for 6 months, then yeah maybe they’ll cut their losses. But its also very likely that Splash, because of the circumstances you could argue is the most important ride at MK to have open for the 50th/when Tron opens to spread crowds out. And considering budgetary restrictions I doubt the budget called for the re-theme before 2022 at the earliest anyway, so would they really spend the money now in the middle of a financial disaster where their parks aren’t generating much profit, or would they keep the ride abandoned for 2+ years in the midst of their biggest celebration yet?


----------



## scott_flute

Looks like Splash is back up and running with a 5 minute wait


----------



## AmberMV

scott_flute said:


> Looks like Splash is back up and running with a 5 minute wait


Man our imaginations really run away from us quickly


----------



## Mit88

scott_flute said:


> Looks like Splash is back up and running with a 5 minute wait



And now its 30 minutes. Well this whole situation took a favorable turn


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AmberMV said:


> Man our imaginations really run away from us quickly



No. That never happens here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> And now its 30 minutes. Well this whole situation took a favorable turn



You might say the situation was ...

[Removes sunglasses]

... fluid


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> You might say the situation was ...
> 
> [Removes sunglasses]
> 
> ... fluid



[puts sunglasses back on and walks away from post]


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, this seems like a situation that could get ugly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288135754389114880


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, this seems like a situation that could get ugly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288135754389114880


How in the World are they going to keep the little ones physically distanced?!?


----------



## iteachlit

Perdita&Pongo said:


> How in the World are they going to keep the little ones physically distanced?!?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Note: Universal reducing park hours:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288151908331532288


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> Note: Universal reducing park hours:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288151908331532288


Wait, am I losing it or didn't they JUST increase the hours like a week or two ago???


----------



## Leigh L

AmberMV said:


> Wait, am I losing it or didn't they JUST increase the hours like a week or two ago???


They did for July weekends I thought maybe 2-3 weeks ago?  Weekdays as far as I can tell have been pretty consistent with the 9-6 hours.
I've been waiting to see how August hours shake out and they were added not that long ago for the 2nd week.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Wait, am I losing it or didn't they JUST increase the hours like a week or two ago???


Perhaps as a test and didn't have the expected result


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Wait, am I losing it or didn't they JUST increase the hours like a week or two ago???



When do the Florida schools go back (onsite or virtually)?  I am not sure if that is a factor.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Perdita&Pongo said:


> How in the World are they going to keep the little ones physically distanced?!?



Presumably some adult brought them to Disney lol, so the same way as everything else?

I’ve never seen chaos at that show, kids generally stay in one spot with their adult(s). I’d hope they’re smart enough to give each group enough space for kids to dance around a bit.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> When do the Florida schools go back (onsite or virtually)?  I am not sure if that is a factor.


Orange Co goes back August 10th


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> When do the Florida schools go back (onsite or virtually)?  I am not sure if that is a factor.


As of now it's late August, who knows if it will be delayed further-still up in the air


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> Orange Co goes back August 10th


Virtually Aug 10, in-person is Aug 21 as of this moment


----------



## yulilin3

Perdita&Pongo said:


> How in the World are they going to keep the little ones physically distanced?!?


there never was a free for all for the kids to go wherever they wanted during this show. I'm sure there will be spots on the floor for each group.


----------



## MrsBooch

If we look at the parks as they are now - as far as operationally etc - and I have five days in the parks - which park should I visit twice in your collective opinions? 
Me, DH and DS (who will be 6). No height restrictions and everyone is a ride junkie and we love to eat fun snacks. Thoughts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> there never was a free for all for the kids to go wherever they wanted during this show. I'm sure there will be spots on the floor for each group.



I haven't seen the latest show but I recall in a prior version there was a part where "gold doubloons" would fall down and kids would scramble to catch them.  I would think if there was any element like that in the show they would remove it

Other wise the kids are likely to just stay in one area as long as they are interested in what they are seeing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> If we look at the parks as they are now - as far as operationally etc - and I have five days in the parks - which park should I visit twice in your collective opinions?
> Me, DH and DS (who will be 6). No height restrictions and everyone is a ride junkie and we love to eat fun snacks. Thoughts?



I would think DHS or MK:
- DHS: most crowds/longest lines/highest % of rides for ride junkies - and good snacks in Galaxy's Edge
- MK: just most rides to get done and also lots of good snacks

If you are into Star Wars / want multiple chances to ride Rise then DHS is the answer but also might add a bit more stress.  If you want super relaxing then 2 days at MK and take your time both days

- EPCOT: other that the food booths doesn't have a *ton* to take up a lot of time
- AK: the lines seem pretty short consistently so you likely can get everything done multiple times in one day


----------



## Chris Ehlers

http://www.brevardtimes.com/2020/07...lone-9-track-to-florida-spaghetti-models/amp/
looking like the parks will be even more empty this coming weekend...... we arrive Friday......wooooohoooo


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would think DHS or MK:
> - DHS: most crowds/longest lines/highest % of rides for ride junkies - and good snacks in Galaxy's Edge
> - MK: just most rides to get done and also lots of good snacks
> 
> If you are into Star Wars / want multiple chances to ride Rise then DHS is the answer but also might add a bit more stress.  If you want super relaxing then 2 days at MK and take your time both days
> 
> - EPCOT: other that the food booths doesn't have a *ton* to take up a lot of time
> - AK: the lines seem pretty short consistently so you likely can get everything done multiple times in one day



I was thinking the same thing - either DHS or MK. I'm personally leaning toward MK but my son and husband would probably enjoy DHS more so....MK IT IS!! hahah i dont know. We have time. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Chris Ehlers said:


> http://www.brevardtimes.com/2020/07...lone-9-track-to-florida-spaghetti-models/amp/
> looking like the parks will be even more empty this coming weekend...... we arrive Friday......wooooohoooo


just bring your rain gear.


----------



## osufeth24

Chris Ehlers said:


> http://www.brevardtimes.com/2020/07...lone-9-track-to-florida-spaghetti-models/amp/
> looking like the parks will be even more empty this coming weekend...... we arrive Friday......wooooohoooo



As long as it stays a TS I wouldn't worry too much.  Just be a rainy day.


----------



## Mlchiranky

kylenne said:


> Yep, sounds like. That would be a real bummer...it's tower or bust for me if CR. I would vastly prefer YC.
> 
> Were you booked on Labor Day weekend? I was too until the tri-state order was extended and I moved to the end of Sept.
> 
> Also, hilariously I just got an email from JetBlue about my return flight being moved to 2pm! The hits just keep on coming today. I can't even be mad at this point lol I mean it is what it is. Just gotta go with the flow.


adding to this with a positive spin....

got home last week from our stay in the garden wing... I was bummed we weren’t placed in the tower at first, but it turned out to be a huge advantage.

Walking past the insane line for the elevators *every night* that wrapped all the way through the lobby made me VERY happy we wound up in the garden wing 

Only one party at a time per elevator, when most people are leaving the parks at the same time... the lines were horrendous.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mlchiranky said:


> adding to this with a positive spin....
> 
> got home last week from our stay in the garden wing... I was bummed we weren’t placed in the tower at first, but it turned out to be a huge advantage.
> 
> Walking past the line for the elevators every night that wrapped all the way through the lobby made me VERY relieved we were in the garden wing



Those tower elevators are so frustrating, and we barely had to deal with them because we’ve always been at BLT not the tower.

Definitely a positive to being in the garden wing!


----------



## AllSam

MrsBooch said:


> omg JEALOUS. The two bedroom in that resort is beautiful HOWEVER - are you ok with no Stormalong Bay?


The rep said we could use the pool at BWI while we were there - would be about a 5-10 minute walk.  I think that should be fine plus we will have plenty of room to space out if we want to hang in the room!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> I was thinking the same thing - either DHS or MK. I'm personally leaning toward MK but my son and husband would probably enjoy DHS more so....MK IT IS!! hahah i dont know. We have time.
> 
> Thanks!!!



It seems like DHS is the park that reservations go the fasted for so you might want to make it for DHS and then if you find you got everything done after one day it would be easier to switch that day from DHS to MO than the other way

Or just tell them DHS was all booked up and just book MK


----------



## SMRT-1

AllSam said:


> The rep said we could use the pool at BWI while we were there - would be about a 5-10 minute walk.  I think that should be fine...


As long as you don't mind creepy, giant clowns.


----------



## hertamaniac

With HHN and MNSSHP cancelled, those coming to Orlando and the theme parks will have an option (including a family friendly variant).

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/new-drive-thru-halloween-attraction-coming-to-orlando


----------



## Chris Ehlers

osufeth24 said:


> As long as it stays a TS I wouldn't worry too much.  Just be a rainy day.


Do you live in the South?   Im in SC and to say that its just a TS is funny bc we have had more damage from last few TS than Hurricanes due to torrential flooding and High Tides


----------



## osufeth24

Chris Ehlers said:


> Do you live in the South?   Im in SC and to say that its just a TS is funny bc we have had more damage from last few TS than Hurricanes due to torrential flooding and High Tides



I've lived in FL for 25 years.


----------



## Owlpost23

delmar411 said:


> These are HORRIBLE masks.  I also bought them and they are awful.  They also don't look quite right, the sides flare out inside of against your face, they are hot (like plastic against your face hot), and leave you with a chemical taste in your mouth.  Huge waste of money.


Gee.That's great to hear.


----------



## Mike1082

osufeth24 said:


> As long as it stays a TS I wouldn't worry too much.  Just be a rainy day.


That's what they said about Michael about 36 hours before it became a Cat 5


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

TheMaxRebo said:


> Zamperla has created a wash through ride disinfectant system
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/zamperla-creates-wash-through-ride-disinfectant-system/


Looks like a good innovation, but one thing in the article that I was a little distressed about... it mentions that, depending on the intensity of the spray, it can be operated with riders still in the vehicle.  I would be highly upset if, at the end of a ride, I was doused in disinfectant spray!


----------



## osufeth24

Mike1082 said:


> That's what they said about Michael about 36 hours before it became a Cat 5



That's why I said as long it stays.  I was living in the panhandle during Michael, made landfall less than 100 miles away from me, i'm well aware


----------



## JacknSally

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I would be highly upset if, at the end of a ride, I was doused in disinfectant spray!


*
Idk, I might feel better if everyone was disinfected at the end of every ride.  *


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

JacknSally said:


> *Idk, I might feel better if everyone was disinfected at the end of every ride.  *


----------



## Dentam

Grumpy by Birth said:


> View attachment 514245



Just add soap!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/tomorrowland-peoplemover-status-changed-to-reflect-extended-downtime/


----------



## Chris Ehlers

osufeth24 said:


> I've lived in FL for 25 years.


What part may i ask?  I went thru Charlie with My Parents in Punta Gorda and dealt with many TS and Hurricanes SC i was fortunate to have missed Hugo here but suffered it down in PR tho  i never take any storm lightly


----------



## Azziefan

vinotinto said:


> Actually, data indicates that in a gathering of 10,000 people in Orange County, you have a 99% chance of being exposed:
> 
> https://covid19risk.biosci.gatech.edu/
> Also, as to whether this person pulling down a mask is infecting others, you assume that everyone in that crowd has an equal chance of carrying the virus. But, some have a higher chance than others, depending on their previous behaviors. Pulling down a mask, in an indoor space, at an amusement park, with people close by, indicates a risky behavior. If they are engaging in a risky behavior here, chances are they have engaged in a risky behavior previously that could have put them in contact with the virus (past behavior is the best predictor of future behavior). So, there will be people with COVID at Disney and those that engaged in risky behavior are more likely to have been exposed. We should not minimize that what they are doing is unsafe. I do see the point that shaming in an online forum is rather pointless, but there needs to be a way to communicate to Disney that unsafe behaviors are taking place.
> 
> All of this is a moot point though. Proper face covering is required at all times except for swimming and when sitting down to dine. This person does not have an appropriate face covering at that moment and is violating the rules they agreed to when they set foot in Epcot.




Actually, I was at Epcot today- you just have to be stationary. You can be standing. Multiple cats members confirmed this.  I think you need to realize how judgmental You are.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/tomorrowland-peoplemover-status-changed-to-reflect-extended-downtime/


Gosh it gets depressing after awhile. Seems like everything there is just hanging on by a thread.
Seems like Disney just can't catch a break this year. Well, hopefully things will start to turn around soon.


----------



## Vern60

Chris Ehlers said:


> What part may i ask?  I went thru Charlie with My Parents in Punta Gorda and dealt with many TS and Hurricanes SC i was fortunate to have missed Hugo here but suffered it down in PR tho  i never take any storm lightly


Oh neat, I mean Punta Gorda, not Charlie   My folks lived there during Charlie as well and we used to visit them often. In fact I blame that in part for my love of Disney. Every visit with the folks we always found time for a run up to WDW.


----------



## Mit88

Azziefan said:


> Actually, I was at Epcot today- you just have to be stationary. You can be standing. Multiple cats members confirmed this.  I think you need to realize how judgmental You are.









Do the “Cats” members look a little like this?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/tomorrowland-peoplemover-status-changed-to-reflect-extended-downtime/


Between the recent operational issues with Splash Mtn, ROTR, and now TTA (people mover), it seems that sitting idle for months was really bad for the maintenance of the rides.  I realize that ROTR has had inconsistent performance since it opened, but it was starting to get more reliable just before COVID closed it for months.  It seems to be starting over again in terms of down time.


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Between the recent operational issues with Splash Mtn, ROTR, and now TTA (people mover), it seems that sitting idle for months was really bad for the maintenance of the rides.  I realize that ROTR has had inconsistent performance since it opened, but it was starting to get more reliable just before COVID closed it for months.  It seems to be starting over again in terms of down time.


Yep, theme park attractions are not built to sit idle for months.


----------



## Sunnywho

I experienced a big difference between the two packs of surgical masks I purchased (not from office depot). One pack was great, the other was loose fitting, bad smelling and caused my allergies to flare up. I am currently in need of a replacement pack but hesitant to purchase. I appreciate both the recommendation for office depot masks and the warning of issues from the poster that had issues, which sound similar enough to my experience that I'll forgo these.


----------



## AmberMV

Disney having some struggles today


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Disney having some struggles todayView attachment 514261View attachment 514262


Weather in the area at all for AK?


----------



## bks9581

My family and I just returned from a nine night stay at BWV. If I have time I might post to the trip report forum, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has about returning during COVID. I will say it was...different. Not all in a bad way, but it was just a very different feeling from past trips.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Between the recent operational issues with Splash Mtn, ROTR, and now TTA (people mover), it seems that sitting idle for months was really bad for the maintenance of the rides.  I realize that ROTR has had inconsistent performance since it opened, but it was starting to get more reliable just before COVID closed it for months.  It seems to be starting over again in terms of down time.



To be honest though (and this goes for way more than just Disney, I see it with things like schools and hospitals too) I think everything shutting down for months kind of made us kinda forget problems exist that aren’t COVID. Like the shutdown had us all forgetting there are other logistical issues and whatnot that were a big deal beforehand to deal with that aren’t just preventing spread.

There were constant attraction downtime issues before the closure, MK was bad. Peoplemover in particular had issues.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Weather in the area at all for AK?


Oh yup you could say that


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Yep, theme park attractions are not built to sit idle for months.


Neither are 56 year old Tigger's.  Trust me.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Weather in the area at all for AK?


Yeah,  real bad thunderstorm


----------



## Dentam

bks9581 said:


> My family and I just returned from a nine night stay at BWV. If I have time I might post to the trip report forum, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has about returning during COVID. I will say it was...different. Not all in a bad way, but it was just a very different feeling from past trips.



This is where I will be staying in Sept if all goes well!  I'm curious to hear how you felt about the resort experience in particular?  Were enough food options open at the Boardwalk and was there any crowding in those after the parks closed?


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

rteetz said:


> Yep, theme park attractions are not built to sit idle for months.


  That’s an interesting consideration,  many parts of the country have seasonal parks though.  Now, you could say Disney didn’t have time to properly store items when it happened. 

  Our local park, while they do winterize rides  (removing ride vehicles in some cases, drain fluids, etc) the vast majority of the park sits idle in ice and snow for several months much of it in freezing temperatures. 

  I suppose Disney didn’t have the experience to know what needed to be done to shutter up though.


----------



## RWinNOLA

TheMaxRebo said:


> It seems like DHS is the park that reservations go the fasted for so you might want to make it for DHS and then if you find you got everything done after one day it would be easier to switch that day from DHS to MO than the other way
> 
> Or just tell them DHS was all booked up and just book MK



That’s exactly what we did and we also had 5 park days.  Initially booked DHS for days 3 and 5.  We were able to knock out everything at DHS in day 4 so we decided to switch day 5 to MK since we would be staying at the Poly our last two days and it would be more convenient to go back on forth on a more relaxing park day (we also did MK on day 4).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s an interesting consideration,  many parts of the country have seasonal parks though.  Now, you could say Disney didn’t have time to properly store items when it happened.
> 
> Our local park, while they do winterize rides  (removing ride vehicles in some cases, drain fluids, etc) the vast majority of the park sits idle in ice and snow for several months much of it in freezing temperatures.
> 
> I suppose Disney didn’t have the experience to know what needed to be done to shutter up though.



Many of the Disney ride systems and components are much more complex than those at seasonal parks, though. Many more moving parts, never intended for long shutdowns. Can’t really compare most Disney ride systems to seasonal parks.


----------



## osufeth24

Chris Ehlers said:


> What part may i ask?  I went thru Charlie with My Parents in Punta Gorda and dealt with many TS and Hurricanes SC i was fortunate to have missed Hugo here but suffered it down in PR tho  i never take any storm lightly



Panhandle up til last year (A lot of in Destin area, so right on the water).  Now I'm in Orlando


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s an interesting consideration,  many parts of the country have seasonal parks though.  Now, you could say Disney didn’t have time to properly store items when it happened.
> 
> Our local park, while they do winterize rides  (removing ride vehicles in some cases, drain fluids, etc) the vast majority of the park sits idle in ice and snow for several months much of it in freezing temperatures.
> 
> I suppose Disney didn’t have the experience to know what needed to be done to shutter up though.


Seasonal parks tend to have more off the shelf type attractions and know how and have procedures for shutting down. Disney has a lot more in terms of custom attractions and doesn’t have those procedures or storage areas.


----------



## bks9581

Dentam said:


> This is where I will be staying in Sept if all goes well!  I'm curious to hear how you felt about the resort experience in particular?  Were enough food options open at the Boardwalk and was there any crowding in those after the parks closed?



BWV is our home resort and we love it there. It was very quiet for the most part on this trip. No issues social distancing when walking around. The one exception is one day the pool seemed very crowded to me and no one was there on any day checking how many people enter, etc. This may have been monitored in some way, but not noticeable to me and as mentioned, one day was a little too crowded for my liking.

There definitely wasn't crowding after parks closed...mainly because nothing is open and there wasn't anything to do. I think only the pizza window was open past 9. They did movies on the lawn most nights and it was never packed and everyone was distanced. 

Food was a slight challenge. Mainly breakfast. Boardwalk Bakery had about 1 hot item on the breakfast menu. And many past offerings were not available. One morning, I sent my husband over to Beach Club because they had Mickey Waffles, eggs, bacon and way more variety. The CM at the Bakery were not as friendly as usual either. We also greatly missed Ample Hills. We normally like to get some dessert in the evenings and there were no options. The Beaches and Cream window is open, but I think only till 9pm. Even the Screendoor BWV shop closed at 9 so you couldn't even get a Mickey Bar. I did see someone's post today on FB about Boardwalk Bakery now having some kind of Mickey Waffle dessert (or breakfast?) option. I'm super jealous that this wasn't offered when we were there and I've long thought that breakfast options are lacking at BWV regardless of COVID impacts. So you basically have the pizza window, Trattoria al Forno and Boardwalk Bakery for food options right now.

I understand the need to have limited offerings, hours, etc. right now, but don't expect to find much to do past 9pm - this is not unique to BWV though.


----------



## wombat_5606

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Looks like a good innovation, but one thing in the article that I was a little distressed about... it mentions that, depending on the intensity of the spray, it can be operated with riders still in the vehicle.  I would be highly upset if, at the end of a ride, I was doused in disinfectant spray!



They used to do it back in the 1970s if you landed in Fiji on a plane. They walked through the cabin with 2 aerosol cans and sprayed everyone before they let anyone off the plane.

I just quit glowing 5 years ago.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Chris Ehlers said:


> http://www.brevardtimes.com/2020/07...lone-9-track-to-florida-spaghetti-models/amp/
> looking like the parks will be even more empty this coming weekend...... we arrive Friday......wooooohoooo


If I wasn’t blocked, I’d definitely go.  Hurricane days were empty before the pandemic.


----------



## Dentam

bks9581 said:


> BWV is our home resort and we love it there. It was very quiet for the most part on this trip. No issues social distancing when walking around. The one exception is one day the pool seemed very crowded to me and no one was there on any day checking how many people enter, etc. This may have been monitored in some way, but not noticeable to me and as mentioned, one day was a little too crowded for my liking.
> 
> There definitely wasn't crowding after parks closed...mainly because nothing is open and there wasn't anything to do. I think only the pizza window was open past 9. They did movies on the lawn most nights and it was never packed and everyone was distanced.
> 
> Food was a slight challenge. Mainly breakfast. Boardwalk Bakery had about 1 hot item on the breakfast menu. And many past offerings were not available. One morning, I sent my husband over to Beach Club because they had Mickey Waffles, eggs, bacon and way more variety. The CM at the Bakery were not as friendly as usual either. We also greatly missed Ample Hills. We normally like to get some dessert in the evenings and there were no options. The Beaches and Cream window is open, but I think only till 9pm. Even the Screendoor BWV shop closed at 9 so you couldn't even get a Mickey Bar. I did see someone's post today on FB about Boardwalk Bakery now having some kind of Mickey Waffle dessert (or breakfast?) option. I'm super jealous that this wasn't offered when we were there and I've long thought that breakfast options are lacking at BWV regardless of COVID impacts. So you basically have the pizza window, Trattoria al Forno and Boardwalk Bakery for food options right now.
> 
> I understand the need to have limited offerings, hours, etc. right now, but don't expect to find much to do past 9pm - this is not unique to BWV though.



Thank you for the info!  I stayed at BWV for my first solo trip a few years ago and loved everything about it!  I too will miss Ample Hills - I think I got a scoop of the Shirley Temple almost every evening of my trip.  Good to know about the other food option limitations.  Maybe some of that will improve by early September, but then again maybe not if Sept is expected to be very low in terms of resort guests.


----------



## Llama mama

Chris Ehlers said:


> http://www.brevardtimes.com/2020/07...lone-9-track-to-florida-spaghetti-models/amp/
> looking like the parks will be even more empty this coming weekend...... we arrive Friday......wooooohoooo


Us too!


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> With HHN and MNSSHP cancelled, those coming to Orlando and the theme parks will have an option (including a family friendly variant).
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/new-drive-thru-halloween-attraction-coming-to-orlando



How is this even going to work? I can tell you first hand if my girl was driving the car and got scared, she’s swerving and taking out at minimum 1 of the scareactors lol


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> How is this even going to work? I can tell you first hand if my girl was driving the car and got scared, she’s swerving and taking out at minimum 1 of the scareactors lol



Maybe do the afternoon, family friendly version?


----------



## Dulcee

Did anyone mention when the Disney junior show will open? Has it started already?


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Maybe do the afternoon, family friendly version?



That doesn’t sound fun.


----------



## MrsBooch

RWinNOLA said:


> That’s exactly what we did and we also had 5 park days.  Initially booked DHS for days 3 and 5.  We were able to knock out everything at DHS in day 4 so we decided to switch day 5 to MK since we would be staying at the Poly our last two days and it would be more convenient to go back on forth on a more relaxing park day (we also did MK on day 4).



that is exactly how i have it booked now - day 3 and day 5 for DHS. But I love to do MK as bookends - first park we visit, and last park we visit.

I have a feeling we will be able to slam through everything in DHS on day 3 as well. Nice to hear some reinforcement


----------



## yulilin3

Dulcee said:


> Did anyone mention when the Disney junior show will open? Has it started already?


started today, there are 10 performances through out the day


----------



## Mit88

I wish they’d bring back the Headless Horseman event they used to put on at fort wilderness. That was fun. But you couldnt have people loaded up on the hay ride wagons they used.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lower level AP blackout dates will be lifted soon, are we thinking that will impact crowds much?


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Lower level AP blackout dates will be lifted soon, are we thinking that will impact crowds much?



There will be more people, sure. But I believe they’re allowed to make reservations already, and it doesn’t look to be booking the parks up past they date theyre allowed back in, outside of DHS, but that was happening anyway.


----------



## The Expert

rteetz said:


> Yep, theme park attractions are not built to sit idle for months.



Even the new ones aren't immune. We were in the final few switchbacks in the loading room for MMRR on Sunday morning, about 10:15am (they opened at 10) and the ride went down. They cleared the vehicles and the queue of anyone who didn't want to wait and did a full reset. We decided to wait since we were inside, and it only took about 25 minutes. We ended up in the first group to ride when it came back online.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

disneyland_is_magic said:


> That’s an interesting consideration,  many parts of the country have seasonal parks though.  Now, you could say Disney didn’t have time to properly store items when it happened.
> 
> Our local park, while they do winterize rides  (removing ride vehicles in some cases, drain fluids, etc) the vast majority of the park sits idle in ice and snow for several months much of it in freezing temperatures.
> 
> I suppose Disney didn’t have the experience to know what needed to be done to shutter up though.


the small park I work at was closed longer than normal and we have also had some rides that have bot reopened for this season. some virus related others not virus related. Ps I am in Pa


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

hertamaniac said:


> With HHN and MNSSHP cancelled, those coming to Orlando and the theme parks will have an option (including a family friendly variant).
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/new-drive-thru-halloween-attraction-coming-to-orlando





Mit88 said:


> How is this even going to work? I can tell you first hand if my girl was driving the car and got scared, she’s swerving and taking out at minimum 1 of the scareactors lol


^^ THIS ^^


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> There will be more people, sure. But I believe they’re allowed to make reservations already, and it doesn’t look to be booking the parks up past they date theyre allowed back in, outside of DHS, but that was happening anyway.



We were allowed to make reservations at the same time as everyone else, for any dates we are not blocked out. I've started counting down the days til I go back.  It has been many years since I went more than about ten weeks without going to WDW. I am not liking this unplanned five month break.


----------



## Mit88

Grumpy by Birth said:


> ^^ THIS ^^
> 
> View attachment 514284



Maybe they’ll have them on tracks like a car wash where you’re in neutral and they control your car’s trajectory? 

If not, theres either going to be scareactors that get run over when drivers either swerve or hit the gas to get away...or...the scares are going to be done from really far away which will kind of defeat the purpose


----------



## MickeyEars

I want to make sure I understand this correctly. I’ve already booked our resort for 2021 but before I look into tickets I have to ask. Park hopping is returning next year and we can purchase park hoppers but we still have to make a park reservation for each day. 
Is that correct?
If we can park hop why do we need a park reservation?

Thanks!!


----------



## JenBush

MickeyEars said:


> I want to make sure I understand this correctly. I’ve already booked our resort for 2021 but before I look into tickets I have to ask. Park hopping is returning next year and we can purchase park hoppers but we still have to make a park reservation for each day.
> Is that correct?
> If we can park hop why do we need a park reservation?
> 
> Thanks!!


They have not announced when exactly park hopping will return. So yes, make park reservations for now. Maybe you’ll be able to park hop next year, maybe not. If not they will refund you the price difference of park hoppers.


----------



## osufeth24

MickeyEars said:


> I want to make sure I understand this correctly. I’ve already booked our resort for 2021 but before I look into tickets I have to ask. Park hopping is returning next year and we can purchase park hoppers but we still have to make a park reservation for each day.
> Is that correct?
> If we can park hop why do we need a park reservation?
> 
> Thanks!!



Nobody knows when park hopping will return (not a 100% guarantee it'll be next year) . And whenever that time comes how that would integrate with park reservations (if it does)


----------



## MickeyEars

Thanks for the replies. 
I just returned from 10 nights so I certainly hope park hopping returns. We finished up and had nothing to do and nowhere to go.
It was sad to see Disney like that.


----------



## runningstitch

Reposting...is anyone covering the reopening of Caribbean Beach Resort tomorrow? I'm curious to see how the skyliner does with the extra resort guests. Thanks!


----------



## Aimeedyan

Word must be out about the "low crowds" because Magic Kingdom was much busier today than I expected. I struggled to find a stroller spot a couple of times; waits were 15-25 minutes on things like Winnie, Small World, Carousel, Dumbo, etc. I had my 9 month old with me so our rides were really lame 

I really struggled with whether or not to go but felt 100% safe with the precautions Disney was taking (mainly with the forced social distancing - can that never go away???) + my own "rules" that I stick to right now.

But it was not deserted; you'll stand in lines (often in the sun due to the extended queues), you will have to dodge people in some areas like Fantasyland, and the stores are pretty busy (it is air-conditioned, afterall). I was okay with that. We got there at 930 and left right as the 2pm storms were rolling in.

I saw 98% mask wearing, but didn't notice very many CM's out actually wandering/monitoring so everyone was simply on good behavior. I opted for a paper mask (from Costco) and honestly forgot I had it on by the end. 

We're semi-local so we'll be back again soon!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Not trying to be mean... this quote just struck me as perfect for this meme.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Grumpy by Birth said:


> View attachment 514294
> 
> Not trying to be mean... this quote just struck me as perfect for this meme.


----------



## kylenne

Mlchiranky said:


> adding to this with a positive spin....
> 
> got home last week from our stay in the garden wing... I was bummed we weren’t placed in the tower at first, but it turned out to be a huge advantage.
> 
> Walking past the insane line for the elevators *every night* that wrapped all the way through the lobby made me VERY happy we wound up in the garden wing
> 
> Only one party at a time per elevator, when most people are leaving the parks at the same time... the lines were horrendous.



We have CL booked for the 50th weekend next year so I hope it's not like that then!


----------



## princesscinderella

bks9581 said:


> My family and I just returned from a nine night stay at BWV. If I have time I might post to the trip report forum, but I'm happy to answer any questions anyone has about returning during COVID. I will say it was...different. Not all in a bad way, but it was just a very different feeling from past trips.



Are they doing any of the boardwalk side show acts like Coney Island Chris?  He’s our family’s favorite.


----------



## one_cat

bks9581 said:


> BWV is our home resort and we love it there. It was very quiet for the most part on this trip. No issues social distancing when walking around. The one exception is one day the pool seemed very crowded to me and no one was there on any day checking how many people enter, etc. This may have been monitored in some way, but not noticeable to me and as mentioned, one day was a little too crowded for my liking.
> 
> There definitely wasn't crowding after parks closed...mainly because nothing is open and there wasn't anything to do. I think only the pizza window was open past 9. They did movies on the lawn most nights and it was never packed and everyone was distanced.
> 
> Food was a slight challenge. Mainly breakfast. Boardwalk Bakery had about 1 hot item on the breakfast menu. And many past offerings were not available. One morning, I sent my husband over to Beach Club because they had Mickey Waffles, eggs, bacon and way more variety. The CM at the Bakery were not as friendly as usual either. We also greatly missed Ample Hills. We normally like to get some dessert in the evenings and there were no options. The Beaches and Cream window is open, but I think only till 9pm. Even the Screendoor BWV shop closed at 9 so you couldn't even get a Mickey Bar. I did see someone's post today on FB about Boardwalk Bakery now having some kind of Mickey Waffle dessert (or breakfast?) option. I'm super jealous that this wasn't offered when we were there and I've long thought that breakfast options are lacking at BWV regardless of COVID impacts. So you basically have the pizza window, Trattoria al Forno and Boardwalk Bakery for food options right now.
> 
> I understand the need to have limited offerings, hours, etc. right now, but don't expect to find much to do past 9pm - this is not unique to BWV though.


How was transportation?  We’re they running busses to DHS?


----------



## mattpeto

JenBush said:


> They have not announced when exactly park hopping will return. So yes, make park reservations for now. Maybe you’ll be able to park hop next year, maybe not. If not they will refund you the price difference of park hoppers.



You would have to think that the next slow progression is to add limited park-hopping, especially for Epcot.  Epcot is the perfect park to cap the night (eat dinner, have some drinks - and basically give Disney your precious dollar).  It will also take pressure off Disney Springs.

Not sure how the Epcot After 4 works for locals, my assumption is they will be able to book reservations for Epcot only once the silver/next level tiers opens for AP owners.  But this will at least add some foot traffic to Epcot at night.

I also think Epcot Forever will be the first nightime spectacular to return, it's way easier to space people around World Showcase then in front of the CC at MK.


----------



## Karin1984

Belgium has changed the travel advisory for Paris and area, which includes Disneyland Paris. Brussels is about 3-4 hours away from Disneyland Paris. 
It changed to 'orange' which means that yes, you can still travel, but they do advice a quarantine and a test when you return. It's the first of the EU countries to do so, to my knowledge.
Could be that Belgium is extra cautious as they are not doing too well, especially Antwerp is in trouble. I was in Brussels two days ago and saw them setting up the big summer fair in the city. That has been cancelled now as well. 
The Netherlands has put Antwerp and area on the list of negative travel advisory, but nothing yet for Paris.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Belgium has changed the travel advisory for Paris and area, which includes Disneyland Paris. Brussels is about 3-4 hours away from Disneyland Paris.
> It changed to 'orange' which means that yes, you can still travel, but they do advice a quarantine and a test when you return. It's the first of the EU countries to do so, to my knowledge.
> Could be that Belgium is extra cautious as they are not doing too well, especially Antwerp is in trouble. I was in Brussels two days ago and saw them setting up the big summer fair in the city. That has been cancelled now as well.
> The Netherlands has put Antwerp and area on the list of negative travel advisory, but nothing yet for Paris.


The situation is changing daily throughout Europe at the moment. 

I saw one newspaper article say UK may spike in two weeks - I guess partly from people who have already imported it from Spain.

DLP is certainly going to be quiet for a while.


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> The situation is changing daily throughout Europe at the moment.
> 
> I saw one newspaper article say UK may spike in two weeks - I guess partly from people who have already imported it from Spain.
> 
> DLP is certainly going to be quiet for a while.


Yes, it is going to be interesting in Europe the coming weeks. 
I do wonder what will happen with DLP when more countries add Paris area to the not-advised list.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Yes, it is going to be interesting in Europe the coming weeks.
> I do wonder what will happen with DLP when more countries add Paris area to the not-advised list.


Well they stayed open last time until they had no choice. At this point I would guess they will do the same again.

I don't get the concern currently with France though, their numbers don't appear to have changed much yet?


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> Are they doing any of the boardwalk side show acts like Coney Island Chris?  He’s our family’s favorite.


Not that i know of,  I believe he's equity actor and none of them can come back until the union dispute is over


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> Well they stayed open last time until they had no choice. At this point I would guess they will do the same again.
> 
> I don't get the concern currently with France though, their numbers don't appear to have changed much yet?


I think it's more a precaution from the BE government, as it is so easy to travel to Paris for the weekend or just even a day of shopping. Not sure, but it could be just to discourage people. France is not doing worse than Italy or Germany. Yes, of course Paris is more a hotspot than anywhere else in France, but that can be said for most big cities.


----------



## lisa12000

anthony2k7 said:


> The situation is changing daily throughout Europe at the moment.
> 
> I saw one newspaper article say UK may spike in two weeks - I guess partly from people who have already imported it from Spain.
> 
> DLP is certainly going to be quiet for a while.



Just been - certainly wasn’t quiet at the weekend! It was pretty manic tbh but had an absolute blast there! Belgium are very cautious - they put the whole midlands area of the uk under orange when it was only Leicester seeing a spike! It seems very arbitrary tbh and they don’t show their reasoning 

I guess they didn’t just put a whole country into the red zone with two hours notice like the uk did! Affecting 1.8 million travellers including our own transport secretary who was out there on holiday....


----------



## lisa12000

Karin1984 said:


> I think it's more a precaution from the BE government, as it is so easy to travel to Paris for the weekend or just even a day of shopping. Not sure, but it could be just to discourage people. France is not doing worse than Italy or Germany. Yes, of course Paris is more a hotspot than anywhere else in France, but that can be said for most big cities.




Actually Paris isn’t - it’s the coastal resorts of Brittany and Marseille that have seen spikes more than Paris - the French govt seem very on top of local spikes though so hopefully will get it under control quickly


----------



## bks9581

one_cat said:


> How was transportation?  We’re they running busses to DHS?



We drove to Disney so didn't use the buses. I saw buses coming and going and never many people waiting for them. We did the monorail, skyliner and ferry boat to MK during this stay. Walked to DHS and Epcot, drove to MK.


----------



## bks9581

princesscinderella said:


> Are they doing any of the boardwalk side show acts like Coney Island Chris?  He’s our family’s favorite.



They are not. The Boardwalk is VERY quiet at night...almost a bit sad compared to normal. No games, no performers, no food stands...


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> You would have to think that the next slow progression is to add limited park-hopping, especially for Epcot.  Epcot is the perfect park to cap the night (eat dinner, have some drinks - and basically give Disney your precious dollar).  It will also take pressure off Disney Springs.
> 
> Not sure how the Epcot After 4 works for locals, my assumption is they will be able to book reservations for Epcot only once the silver/next level tiers opens for AP owners.  But this will at least add some foot traffic to Epcot at night.
> 
> I also think Epcot Forever will be the first nightime spectacular to return, it's way easier to space people around World Showcase then in front of the CC at MK.



Problem is you cant just add epcot due to the amount of people who will want to hop there.


----------



## osufeth24

ya, adding one park to be able to hop to would be a bad idea imo.


----------



## Farro

I do think if they keep these early closing times and no hopping for some time, picking the right hotel will become pretty important if you aren't early to bed people.

I guess we would plan dinners at 7 where we could eat (other hotels, Disney Springs) and then relax with wine at our hotel afterwards. Hopefully Gran Destino has the bars open, especially the upstairs one with outside balcony. Or the restaurant on the lake. That would be a nice way to end most nights.

I used to feel like Beach Club was almost a tomb after 9 on a normal visit, I can't imagine now...


----------



## yulilin3

for anyone interested, I'll be live streaming from Volcano Bay at noon today and weather permitting, riding the skyliner later today


----------



## mattpeto

New Mouse said:


> Problem is you cant just add epcot due to the amount of people who will want to hop there.



There is a specific annual pass for this sort of thing (Epcot After 4), so certainly it's a need/money maker., especially for locals.

I would imagine they would have a some sort of reservation system for park-hopping.  Maybe if you are staying at a DVC or property around Crescent Lake, they would be eligible first.  It's also solves the transportation issue, people can walk to Epcot.


----------



## Dentam

mattpeto said:


> There is a specific annual pass for this sort of thing (Epcot After 4), so certainly it's a need/money maker., especially for locals.



Is this in effect right now though?  Seems like it wouldn't be due to keeping numbers limited and knowing exactly what numbers to expect each day via the park reservation system?


----------



## mattpeto

Dentam said:


> Is this in effect right now though?  Seems like it wouldn't be due to keeping numbers limited and knowing exactly what numbers to expect each day via the park reservation system?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/epcot-after4-pass/
Epcot After 4 have to reserve Epcot, but they must make reservations for it.  I don't know when this option opens up though to be honest.


----------



## birostick

boarding group number 1!


----------



## delmar411

Aimeedyan said:


> Word must be out about the "low crowds" because Magic Kingdom was much busier today than I expected. I struggled to find a stroller spot a couple of times; waits were 15-25 minutes on things like Winnie, Small World, Carousel, Dumbo, etc. I had my 9 month old with me so our rides were really lame
> 
> I really struggled with whether or not to go but felt 100% safe with the precautions Disney was taking (mainly with the forced social distancing - can that never go away???) + my own "rules" that I stick to right now.
> 
> But it was not deserted; you'll stand in lines (often in the sun due to the extended queues), you will have to dodge people in some areas like Fantasyland, and the stores are pretty busy (it is air-conditioned, afterall). I was okay with that. We got there at 930 and left right as the 2pm storms were rolling in.
> 
> I saw 98% mask wearing, but didn't notice very many CM's out actually wandering/monitoring so everyone was simply on good behavior. I opted for a paper mask (from Costco) and honestly forgot I had it on by the end.
> 
> We're semi-local so we'll be back again soon!



That's because they lifted Cast block outs and this is the only week that cast have been able to use self-admission to go to the parks.  Everyone is heading there if they can book a slot.


----------



## delmar411

one_cat said:


> How was transportation?  We’re they running busses to DHS?



You would walk or take the skyliner to DHS.  There aren't buses at BC or BW for Epcot or DHS.


----------



## NoTime42

Group 46. (estimated 255 wait)
FYI, driving up to the DHS entrance at 9:30 is way too late.  DW didn’t want to ride, so we left the car (for DW to park) along the tram way and barely made it into the park.


----------



## birostick

NoTime42 said:


> Group 46. (estimated 255 wait)
> FYI, driving up to the DHS entrance at 9:30 is way too late.  DW didn’t want to ride, so we left the car along the tram way and barely made it into the park.


So, we got to parking at 9.22. Parked at 9.49 and ran like hell to get in the park by 10.

Now parking is an issue. I dont believe it was last week or so. Get here 9.15 or before if you are driving


----------



## jenjersnap

Anna_Sh said:


> If I wasn’t blocked, I’d definitely go.  Hurricane days were empty before the pandemic.



The extra emptiness may be the only upside to lots of rain and wind, although we will be at DHS on Saturday and kids really want to ride SDD (for the first time! ) so I hope it holds off a little. Also, we are changing resorts on Sunday, no parks, and I don’t know what to do during our “homelessness“ since hanging at pool seems unlikely...any locals have suggestions for rainy day stuff that is actually open now...museums, etc? We have a car.


----------



## only hope

jenjersnap said:


> The extra emptiness may be the only upside to lots of rain and wind, although we will be at DHS on Saturday and kids really want to ride SDD (for the first time! ) so I hope it holds off a little. Also, we are changing resorts on Sunday, no parks, and I don’t know what to do during our “homelessness“ since hanging at pool seems unlikely...any locals have suggestions for rainy day stuff that is actually open now...museums, etc? We have a car.



I dunno whats open but theres a Wonderworks and a complex with a Madam Tussads, the Orlando ferris wheel, an aquarium and I think there’s a giant swings now too. There’s probably a science museum somewhere too.


----------



## NoTime42

birostick said:


> So, we got to parking at 9.22. Parked at 9.49 and ran like hell to get in the park by 10.
> 
> Now parking is an issue. I dont believe it was last week or so. Get here 9.15 or before if you are driving


9:15 was my plan, but the family didn’t seem to believe me and didn’t rush to leave.


----------



## Mlchiranky

kylenne said:


> We have CL booked for the 50th weekend next year so I hope it's not like that then!


Hopefully!  I think the issue was the socially distanced elevators...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Is anyone checking out CBR today with their re opening?


----------



## Farro

thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.

Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):

 MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
Rotating AK and DHS days open
*Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


----------



## teeeera

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


I wouldn’t mind these changes, especially if it meant the parks could stay open later. Only having 4 resorts open would be a little weird, but I’d still go (when Covid calms down a little).


----------



## NoTime42

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


Epcot currently doesn’t open until 11, as is.
I can’t imagine the craziness of a partial DHS


----------



## Farro

teeeera said:


> I wouldn’t mind these changes, especially if it meant the parks could stay open later. Only having 4 resorts open would be a little weird, but I’d still go (when Covid calms down a little).



I doubt it would mean other parks could stay open later.

We wouldn't go if only MK resorts were open. Those resorts are just too much money. Poly in particular has just gotten outrageous.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


I don’t see why they would shut down future world if they have Epcot open. They need the space and things for people to do.

Also considering the source I’ll wait until others chime in.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


I can see them cutting back hours for sure. Maybe not close parks on certain days. Universal is already cutting hours. I know Cedar Point and Kings Island have cut hours and are closed on some weekdays. The demand just isn't there outside the hardcore fans.


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


Those are ridiculous. Man that guy is a piece of work. None of that will happen


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I don’t see why they would shut down future world if they have Epcot open. They need the space and things for people to do.
> 
> Also considering the source I’ll wait until others chime in.


The OP was pheneix and he is saying they will soon drop to being open 5 days a week.


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> The OP was pheneix and he is saying they will soon drop to being open 5 days a week.


Not going to happen.  Disney will set off a domino chain if they were to do that. They have dozens of resorts, and if they shut down 2 days a week they will lose TONS of revenue from guests canceling their resort stays when those guests can't go to the parks. Not happening. Not for Disney. Other parks don't have the number of resorts Disney does.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> The OP was pheneix and he is saying they will soon drop to being open 5 days a week.


Reading it now. The lay-off news he is discussing is not surprising in the least. The company is going to “trim” hard.


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> Not going to happen.  Disney will set off a domino chain if they were to do that. They have dozens of resorts, and if they shut down 2 days a week they will lose TONS of revenue from guests canceling their resort stays when those guests can't go to the parks. Not happening. Not for Disney. Other parks don't have the number of resorts Disney does.



They could be open 7 days a week, just not all the parks at the same time.

I would never say never about anything.


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> They could be open 7 days a week, just not all the parks at the same time.
> 
> I would never say never about anything.


They will not cut DHS to alternate every other day.  DHS is busy enough. It will be open 7 days a week.  If they close any park it would be AK or EPCOT to maybe 5 days a week as those ones have seen the lowest wait times for rides and fewest visitors.  I understand "never saying never", but for *those 4* rumors specifically you mentioned, those are Never


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Not going to happen.  Disney will set off a domino chain if they were to do that. They have dozens of resorts, and if they shut down 2 days a week they will lose TONS of revenue from guests canceling their resort stays when those guests can't go to the parks. Not happening. Not for Disney. Other parks don't have the number of resorts Disney does.


They aren’t making the money now though. Disney won’t close DVC resorts again. They are going to be very limited in any resorts they do open back up though until people start coming. So many areas have quarantine restrictions right now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288493754681262080


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


I think it's all in play. Would be surprised if they cut back super hard, but Len Testa said on his podcast this week that they're getting like 4000-6000 guests a day in MK right now. September is coming and once kids are back in school, who knows what attendance will become. I'd be surprised if they close DHS though as it seems to be doing fine, as best as i can tell from Ohio.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I can definitely see AK going down to 5 days a week. I can also see Epcot going 5 days a week OR PM only.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> I think it's all in play. Would be surprised if they cut back super hard, but Len Testa said on his podcast this week that they're getting like 4000-6000 guests a day in MK right now. September is coming and once kids are back in school, who knows what attendance will become. I'd be surprised if they close DHS though as it seems to be doing fine, as best as i can tell from Ohio.


Yep agreed. Epcot could certainly become more limited as it doesn’t seem food and wine is working. I just don’t think they close half the park and leave the other half open.


----------



## Kmedders

CastAStone said:


> I think it's all in play. Would be surprised if they cut back super hard, but Len Testa said on his podcast this week that they're getting like 4000-6000 guests a day in MK right now. September is coming and once kids are back in school, who knows what attendance will become. I'd be surprised if they close DHS though as it seems to be doing fine, as best as i can tell from Ohio.



good point on schools.my guess would be that IF they do something like this, it would go into play after Labor Day when schools go back in session,


----------



## runningstitch

WonderlandisReality said:


> Is anyone checking out CBR today with their re opening?


I keep looking for this! Wondering the same thing...


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


None of that seems likely to me. A couple of them make no sense at all, which then makes the entire list suspect.

The PR and logistics nightmare that would result from cancelling people's park reservations and shuffling their hotel reservations yet again make this questionable. How many people would cancel their trips if only one park was available. They'd probably lose more money than they'd save. And does anyone really think that they'd cram everyone into 3 hotels + FW? The lobby crowds and lines for transportation seem like they would be a real problem for maintaining the safety protocols. Not to mention, with only 1 park open, there might be more people with resort reservations than there is park capacity, so how do you decide which resort guests get to keep their reservations? If you go based on who already has park reservations, what happens when one of the people who got to keep their resort reservation decides to cancel their trip, opening up a spot?

Epcot is already only an hour away from not opening until the afternoon, so really all this means is cutting evening hours, which seems like it would limit the local crowds that might wander in for F&W. I don't know what the evening crowds are currently like so that may not be an issue right now, but it's something to consider.

Why would they alternate AK and DHS, when DHS is consistently at max capacity? This is the one that makes me question this list the most. DHS is by far the biggest attendance draw at WDW right now, and only operating it every other day would likely cost them more money than it would save. It would also limit the already scarce park pass availability.

Why would they shut down Future World completely? That would leave Gran Fiesta Tour and Frozen as the only rides in Epcot, and the Circle-Vision shows (while a favorite of mine) aren't exactly big draws. It seems like the resulting drop in attendance (not everyone goes to Epcot just for festivals) would offset any savings from reduced staffing.

I would think they'd just cut back on park hours before they implemented any of this.


----------



## osufeth24

Since it's 2020 I won't rule anything out, but I'd be shocked if they do those things.

I get the cutting down costs, but I feel by doing that, the revenue that they are getting would go down big time (and thus defeat the purpose).  I wouldn't be surprised if more than 75% of those guests would cancel


----------



## JenBush

I think a full shut down is more likely than all those modifications. Or maybe back to just the only DVC resorts and Disney Springs open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I don’t see why they would shut down future world if they have Epcot open. They need the space and things for people to do.
> 
> Also considering the source I’ll wait until others chime in.



I see the theory of shutting down Future World to work on the construction, but then that basically turns EPCOT into just the F&W festival ... and tough to charge full price.  Maybe if they literally turn EPCOT into JUST an after 4 ticket park so cheaper 

plus do you then only have the IG gateway entrance only?

Seems like something better in theory than reality


----------



## SMRT-1

Forgot to mention in my previous post the if they closed non-MK resorts, that people in value and moderates would have to be moved to deluxe resorts and would either be given a free upgrade, or be forced to pay the price difference. Either way, it seems like that would result in a loss in revenue from either free upgrades, or people who cancel their trips rather than pay extra.


----------



## osufeth24

SMRT-1 said:


> Forgot to mention in my previous post the if they closed non-MK resorts, that people in value and moderates would have to be moved to deluxe resorts and would either be given a free upgrade, or be forced to pay the price difference. Either way, it seems like that would result in a loss in revenue from either free upgrades, or people who cancel their trips rather than pay extra.



that, and I just renewed my AP a few weeks ago, I would for sure be calling demanding they refund that (and I wouldn't be the only one).  I feel like they'd lose even more revenue


----------



## birostick

12:45. Only up to group 20 on Rise. They are having a bad day.


----------



## Wreckem

As for the possibilities of what Disney will do. I’d except at minimum steeply reduced park hours for the remainder of the year except around Holidays. That’s the minimum. From there who knows. No one can predict what’s going to happen next in 2020.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Im firmly a never say never, like I have been for what feels like the better part of the year at this point. 2020 has put me on team anything is possible (and not in the fun follow your dreams kind of way, lol).

If revenue isn’t where they want it, and they aren’t happy with bookings in the near future, I don’t think they hesitate in shutting down more resorts and even scaling back park hours (as in, not operating all 4 every day). In July of last year, or even early this year, how many people thought Disney would take 3 resorts out of inventory to host the NBA? Lots of out of the ordinary “impossible” stuff happening this year. At the end of the day they will do what they need to do to come out of this at the other end, and that’s beneficial to all of us who want to return to the WDW that we love.


----------



## BrianR

Back to staffing, I know that they're trying to keep some of the DCL call center people off of furlough by adding them to ShopDisney customer service.  Definitely not a lateral from a job experience perspective, but at least you still have a job and benefits?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the theory of shutting down Future World to work on the construction, but then that basically turns EPCOT into just the F&W festival ... and tough to charge full price.  Maybe if they literally turn EPCOT into JUST an after 4 ticket park so cheaper
> 
> plus do you then only have the IG gateway entrance only?
> 
> Seems like something better in theory than reality


They aren’t going to go full go on construction when trying to save money.


----------



## osufeth24

You'd think though before they do that, they'd try some other things.  Like resort prices are still kinda high.

I was looking at middle of the week late sept, and even with the 40% AP almost all the open resorts were $300+ a night.  Not saying they go super cheap, but I personally wouldn't pay that much when I already live close by


----------



## sara_s

osufeth24 said:


> You'd think though before they do that, they'd try some other things.  Like resort prices are still kinda high.
> 
> I was looking at middle of the week late sept, and even with the 40% AP almost all the open resorts were $250+ a night.  Not saying they go super cheap, but I personally wouldn't pay that much when I already live close by


Definitely. I hope they give that AP discount for the rest of the year. I have a trip scheduled for first week of Nov and will be pretty annoyed if I'm expected to pay rack rate, to the point of I might cancel entirely.


----------



## dlavender

osufeth24 said:


> You'd think though before they do that, they'd try some other things.  Like resort prices are still kinda high.
> 
> I was looking at middle of the week late sept, and even with the 40% AP almost all the open resorts were $300+ a night.  Not saying they go super cheap, but I personally wouldn't pay that much when I already live close by



Yeah $180 a night at pop doesn't do it....


----------



## Sandiz08

They should roll back prices if they expect people to come right now. I feel sad for Disney. I know the magic is still there, but it’s been dimmed a little.


----------



## SMRT-1

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im firmly a never say never, like I have been for what feels like the better part of the year at this point. 2020 has put me on team anything is possible (and not in the fun follow your dreams kind of way, lol).
> 
> If revenue isn’t where they want it, and they aren’t happy with bookings in the near future, I don’t think they hesitate in shutting down more resorts and even scaling back park hours (as in, not operating all 4 every day). In July of last year, or even early this year, how many people thought Disney would take 3 resorts out of inventory to host the NBA? Lots of out of the ordinary “impossible” stuff happening this year. At the end of the day they will do what they need to do to come out of this at the other end, and that’s beneficial to all of us who want to return to the WDW that we love.


While this is a time of "expecting the unexpected," there's a difference. There was a large financial incentive for Disney to host the NBA. These rumored operational changes don't seem to make sense financially, and Disney isn't likely to implement supposed cost-saving measures if they would actually result in a net loss; it defeats the purpose.


----------



## SMRT-1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see the theory of shutting down Future World to work on the construction, but then that basically turns EPCOT into just the F&W festival ... and tough to charge full price.  Maybe if they literally turn EPCOT into JUST an after 4 ticket park so cheaper
> 
> plus do you then only have the IG gateway entrance only?
> 
> Seems like something better in theory than reality


I could see cutting hours across the board, but just cutting the hours at Epcot seems like it might be a problem given that APs or people who already bought multi-day tickets wouldn't see any savings, and they would be paying the same price for fewer hours at Epcot as they are for the other parks.


----------



## Ninjagrrl

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Ok...  Obviously.  But it's the highest number of daily deaths reported to date in Florida, and the numbers keep going up.


I think all of us know by now how you feel about Disney opening/remaining open.
Is it necessary to soapbox about it every single day?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SMRT-1 said:


> While this is a time of "expecting the unexpected," there's a difference. There was a large financial incentive for Disney to host the NBA. These rumored operational changes don't seem to make sense financially, and Disney isn't likely to implement supposed cost-saving measures if they would actually result in a net loss; it defeats the purpose.



I don’t think we know that extreme cost cutting measures like keeping entire parks closed certain days of the week wouldn’t be a gain for them. We have no idea if they are actually pulling in what they hoped to be to justify opening the way they chose to, and we also don’t know if their projections are telling them whether it remains the same, or gets worse/better.

Hence the never say never.


----------



## dlavender

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think we know that extreme cost cutting measures like keeping entire parks closed certain days of the week wouldn’t be a gain for them. We have no idea if they are actually pulling in what they hoped to be to justify opening the way they chose to, and we also don’t know if their projections are telling them whether it remains the same, or gets worse/better.
> 
> Hence the never say never.



I would have never thought that after the reopening that we would see numbers like what has been suggested here, 4-6k total at MK for a day?!

That is obviously not sustainable. 

I agree. I would never say never.


----------



## runningstitch

yulilin3 said:


> for anyone interested, I'll be live streaming from Volcano Bay at noon today and weather permitting, riding the skyliner later today


Where can I go to watch these streams? I don't see them on your FB page anymore...thanks!


----------



## MrsBooch

I see we are in the "they're going to close" phase again. 

Is there anything that they can do to increase attendance and still remain responsibly opened? Or is this as simple as lack of travel confidence and in many instances, lack of being able to travel. For example - if there weren't travel restrictions or quarantines being imposed on certain parts of the states or world, do we think that the attendance would be improved?


----------



## KBoopaloo

The NFL has been planning a no bubble season but I've seen some rumblings about it from some sports reporters after the MLB debacle this week. I keep wondering if Disney might reach out and suggest the NBA bubble they already created could be used as one of multiple NFL bubble sites if they are able to delay the start of their season until after the NBA finishes in October. The NFL would need to do it more like the NHL is doing it with more than one bubble location because they have so much more personnel but you have to think they might be considering it now? If revenue is as bad as it appears to be at WDW, I bet they would be happy for the opportunity should it arise.


----------



## dlavender

MrsBooch said:


> I see we are in the "they're going to close" phase again.
> 
> Is there anything that they can do to increase attendance and still remain responsibly opened? Or is this as simple as lack of travel confidence and in many instances, lack of being able to travel. For example - if there weren't travel restrictions or quarantines being imposed on certain parts of the states or world, do we think that the attendance would be improved?



I think the only thing that will help is getting FL off the "hot spot" list. 

Right now many people just can't or won't travel to FL. 

So their pool of customers is limited to locals. And the only way to get more of them is to drastically reduce resort rates. But even that may not be enough. I don't know why they haven't tried that yet, though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> I see we are in the "they're going to close" phase again.
> 
> Is there anything that they can do to increase attendance and still remain responsibly opened? Or is this as simple as lack of travel confidence and in many instances, lack of being able to travel. For example - if there weren't travel restrictions or quarantines being imposed on certain parts of the states or world, do we think that the attendance would be improved?



I think it’s less they’re going to close and more there’s always the possibility they could roll back (like we just saw with resort opening dates).

I think if the numbers are actually low it’s a lack of desire/ability to go, which is made up of many components some virus related some not. That can’t be entirely fixed by incentives given by Disney, but I’m sure that would be enough for some. Given that all 4 parks do not sell out, and they shifted availability to APs, I think they could responsibly (provided you believe the current status quo is responsible) attract more guests.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

dlavender said:


> I agree. I would never say never.


I made that mistake once.  I told my wife "there is *NO *way they will close Disney World.  It will *NEVER *happen." 

The* very next day* Disney World announced it was closing. 

I'm *NEVER *going to live that one down (I guess I still haven't learned my lesson but, in that context, I think it actually holds up).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I made that mistake once.  I told my wife "there is *NO *way they will close Disney World.  It will *NEVER *happen."
> 
> The* very next day* Disney World announced it was closing.
> 
> I'm *NEVER *going to live that one down (I guess I still haven't learned my lesson but, in that context, I think it actually holds up).



I remember watching the shut downs in Italy, and reading an article about a woman who was discussing the hardships of keeping kids at home, educating them, and it just seemed so impossible for it to get THAT bad here.

We all know what happened with that, lol.


----------



## Hettie

MrsBooch said:


> Is there anything that they can do to increase attendance and still remain responsibly opened? Or is this as simple as lack of travel confidence and in many instances, lack of being able to travel. For example - if there weren't travel restrictions or quarantines being imposed on certain parts of the states or world, do we think that the attendance would be improved?



I would think it depends on what percentage (in normal times) of guests are frequent visitors or die-hard fans. I'm a TA and from what I saw when we were able to move bookings to 2021, the infrequent or once-in-a-lifetimers are mostly pushing their trips out until "all the things" return. They want dining plans, character meets, fireworks, parties, etc. and I think many of them will keep pushing their trips until some or most of those return. How much do those guests contribute to earnings? Hard to say, but I would guess it's a larger percentage than frequent visitors that are willing to roll with reduced offerings.


----------



## mattpeto

KBoopaloo said:


> The NFL has been planning a no bubble season but I've seen some rumblings about it from some sports reporters after the MLB debacle this week. I keep wondering if Disney might reach out and suggest the NBA bubble they already created could be used as one of multiple NFL bubble sites if they are able to delay the start of their season until after the NBA finishes in October. The NFL would need to do it more like the NHL is doing it with more than one bubble location because they have so much more personnel but you have to think they might be considering it now? If revenue is as bad as it appears to be at WDW, I bet they would be happy for the opportunity should it arise.



The NFL in a bubble project would be extremely challenging, way more than the NHL and NBA.  

32 teams, 53 man rosters, probably another 50-100 of necessary staff per team, 16 week regular season and postseason.  Add Broadcasters, TV crews,  Doctors, medical facilities, NFL fields (does WWW even have football fields?).   Probably close to 10,000 people would have to leave their family for 4+ months.  Not saying it can't be done and I'm sure the NFL would make it profitable to Disney to help them through these hard times.

It's still worth exploring because it's not likely to work without the bubble.


----------



## JacknSally

runningstitch said:


> Where can I go to watch these streams? I don't see them on your FB page anymore...thanks!



*@yulilin3  just started **the skyliner stream.*


----------



## mattpeto

MrsBooch said:


> I see we are in the "they're going to close" phase again.
> 
> Is there anything that they can do to increase attendance and still remain responsibly opened? Or is this as simple as lack of travel confidence and in many instances, lack of being able to travel. For example - if there weren't travel restrictions or quarantines being imposed on certain parts of the states or world, do we think that the attendance would be improved?



I definitely think more people would travel if they didn't have to bunker down at home for 10-14 days.  I'd suggest that's the #1 factor of poor attendance so far...


----------



## MrsBooch

mattpeto said:


> I definitely think more people would travel if they didn't have to bunker down at home for 10-14 days.  I'd suggest that's the #1 factor of poor attendance so far...



i absolutely agree - I'm interested to see IF florida ever hops off the hotspot list - what that will do to the attendance numbers.


----------



## Sarahslay

osufeth24 said:


> You'd think though before they do that, they'd try some other things.  Like resort prices are still kinda high.
> 
> I was looking at middle of the week late sept, and even with the 40% AP almost all the open resorts were $300+ a night.  Not saying they go super cheap, but I personally wouldn't pay that much when I already live close by


Seriously, it does get a little bit much when everything is hundreds of dollars a night even with a discount. With how the economy is right now, not even bringing the pandemic in to play, most people just aren't willing to shell out that kind of money at the moment. I think before they start tossing out more resorts (like they just did with BWI and BC) they could try steep discounts/promotions to entice people to come. I can tell you the last thing that will help financially is drastically scalling back services and park hours more. We have 4 trips on the books between now and next summer, and I can say if they start making it so we are paying full price for even less I'm out. I've been fine with things for now, but if they make it so Epcot is a 1/4 of a park with only 2 boat rides and a few food options I won't be happy, or limiting certain parks to certain days making it even harder to get a reservation. We are spending a ton of money over the next year, I'm sure they would most certainly be happy to take it, but they won't get any of it if they do all the stuff on that list.


----------



## runningstitch

JacknSally said:


> *@yulilin3  just started **the skyliner stream.*


Thanks for the info...unfortunately, I can't get into the stream...maybe you have to be invited?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I remember watching the shut downs in Italy, and reading an article about a woman who was discussing the hardships of keeping kids at home, educating them, and it just seemed so impossible for it to get THAT bad here.
> 
> We all know what happened with that, lol.



I felt the exact same - like wow, that is pretty crazy what is happening in Italy.  I mean, yeah I am sure we might get some over here but won't get that bad where the country is shut down or anything ....


... yeah, I was so naive  .... and it some ways it is when Disney shut down that it felt the most real - and still crazy to think how many days WDW was closed (and Disneyland is still closed) compared to how many days in total the parks were closed prior to 2020


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> I was looking at middle of the week late sept, and even with the 40% AP almost all the open resorts were $300+ a night. Not saying they go super cheap, but I personally wouldn't pay that much when I already live close by



I'd suggest keeping an eye on the dedicated DVC rentals for rent.  There are over 300 for Sept on David's site.  I had them take mine off and am now planning to make the trip with my dad for Labor Day week.  Watching a lot of vlogs and hearing about people's experiences on here have made me feel comfortable enough to go.  

On the numbers side of things, it is expected for the number of deaths to go up for awhile since those lag behind case counts.  With case counts going down, we should see the death rate decreasing in FL soon as well.


----------



## Jrb1979

MrsBooch said:


> i absolutely agree - I'm interested to see IF florida ever hops off the hotspot list - what that will do to the attendance numbers.


A few might travel if that happens but the big thing which many will start feeling soon is lack of disposable income. Many won't be able to afford a vacation let alone a Disney one.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> They aren’t making the money now though. Disney won’t close DVC resorts again. They are going to be very limited in any resorts they do open back up though until people start coming. So many areas have quarantine restrictions right now.


I think if Disney was exploring any of those four options mentioned on the Magic board there would have been far more TBD dates for resort openings in their only days old announcement.  CBR wouldn't be opening today and they wouldn't be opening Yacht Club in just over three weeks.  Those opening mean they have at least enough reservations in the system to keep operating like they are now.

Scaling back park operations even more has the likely potential to put WDW under even more financial stress.  It will lead to massive cancelations of reservations and tell those on this fence about booking a trip not to come.

What they need to do is find ways to generate the most income possible from the guest they do have on site.  I am shocked they have not yet brought dining plans back in some form.  Dining plans are a big money makers for Disney.  From all reports about restaurants at the parks/resorts, it doesn't sound like having dining plans would over stress the system.  Disney would just need to make clear that dining locations are far more limited than normal.


----------



## nkosiek

rteetz said:


> Yep agreed. Epcot could certainly become more limited as it doesn’t seem food and wine is working. I just don’t think they close half the park and leave the other half open.


I think part of that problem is, at least 2 weeks ago when I was there, they didn't have all the booths open...and heck some of the booths didn't even have what they said they would (seriously, no fruit salad at the one). I was disappointed to say the least in that regards.


----------



## Brianstl

dlavender said:


> I think the only thing that will help is getting FL off the "hot spot" list.
> 
> Right now many people just can't or won't travel to FL.
> 
> So their pool of customers is limited to locals. And the only way to get more of them is to drastically reduce resort rates. But even that may not be enough. I don't know why they haven't tried that yet, though.


I have no doubt Disney wants to offer drastic discounts to the general public outside of Florida.  I think they are holding off on that because they fear a PR backlash of some people saying that Disney is doing everything they can to encourage travel during a pandemic,


----------



## mattpeto

Brianstl said:


> I think if Disney was exploring any of those four options mentioned on the Magic board there would have been far more TBD determined dates for resort openings in their only days old announcement.  CBR wouldn't be opening today and they wouldn't be opening Yacht Club in just over three weeks.  Those opening mean they have at least enough reservations in the system to keep operating like they are now.
> 
> Scaling back park operations even more has the likely potential to put WDW under even more financial stress.  It will lead to massive cancelations of reservations and tell those on this fence about booking a trip not to come.
> 
> What they need to do is find ways to generate the most income possible from the guest they do have on site.  I am shocked they have not yet brought dining plans back in some form.  Dining plans are a big money makers for Disney.  From all reports about restaurants at the parks/resorts, it doesn't sound like having dining plans would over stress the system.  Disney would just need to make clear that dining locations are far more limited than normal.



They gotta get back the locals.  That's their only ticket right now and fill up Epcot World Showcase.


----------



## TropicalDIS

I think it is becoming clear that BC and BWI won’t open this year if things don’t pick up. I’ll also add that the Poly could be delayed again if bookings don’t pick up. If the bookings aren’t there, then Disney may well push visitors to those resorts that are already open.


----------



## Farro

I think (I know you were all waiting) that at most, some parks may be closed on certain days.
Regarding hotels, rather than open just MK resorts (happen to be all deluxe) - maybe one deluxe in each  resort area, 2 moderates and one or two values.

Then everyone can still play.


----------



## Wreckem

mattpeto said:


> I definitely think more people would travel if they didn't have to bunker down at home for 10-14 days.  I'd suggest that's the #1 factor of poor attendance so far...



I actually disagree. There are multiple factors and that’s not the top one. The top one is the economy.

1. Consumer spending on non essentials has cratered. It’s terrible. Period. And it’s not recovering anytime soon. This is not a temporary blip.
2. Around 50million people have filed for unemployment since we began this mess. Over 30million are currently collecting benefits. They expect 10-15million of those job losses to be permanent. Currently about 1/3 of mortgages aren’t being paid and about 20million rentals are behind on rent. They expect over 10million evictions to occur in the next couple months.
3. Polling suggest the vast majority of people aren’t willing to fly right now. Most people are staying close to home and driving. And when they are vacationing they are doing so on the cheap.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Yep agreed. Epcot could certainly become more limited as it doesn’t seem food and wine is working. I just don’t think they close half the park and leave the other half open.


Food and wine isn't working because there isn't park hopping. People who in the past would spend the day at another park and then go to food & wine during the evening can no longer do that.  Disney is losing tons of revenue because they haven't figured out a way to bring back a limited form of park hopping at least for EPCOT.


----------



## dlavender

Brianstl said:


> I have no doubt Disney wants to offer drastic discounts to the general public outside of Florida.  I think they are holding off on that because they fear a PR backlash of some people saying that Disney is doing everything they can to encourage travel during a pandemic,



Could be true, even the FL resident resort discounts are nothing to write home about. 

I know they are in a tight spot, and may have figured that even if they lowered pop to $90/night it wouldn't have an appreciable effect with the PR tradeoff.


----------



## Wreckem

Brianstl said:


> Food and wine isn't working because there isn't park hopping. People who in the past would spend the day at another park and then go to food & wine during the evening can no longer do that.  Disney is losing tons of revenue because they haven't figured out a way to bring back a limited form of park hopping at least for EPCOT.



Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.


----------



## Princess Merida

We plan on returning to Florida two more times this year.  Once in October (since only virtual learning here in Chesapeake, VA) and once in December.  I am currently booked at a Universal hotel with an AP discount.  I really wanted to be at Disney, but we have used all of our DVC points this year and looked at a value at Disney and it's almost double what a 2 bedroom at Dockside is costing for those dates.  If they offer any room discounts I would likely move to Disney as I trust them the most.  Our stay there during covid was great and I felt that Disney did a wonderful job operating during this awful time.


----------



## Wreckem

Princess Merida said:


> We plan on returning to Florida two more times this year.  Once in October (since only virtual learning here in Chesapeake, VA) and once in December.  I am currently booked at a Universal hotel with an AP discount.  I really wanted to be at Disney, but we have used all of our DVC points this year and looked at a value at Disney and it's almost double what a 2 bedroom at Dockside is costing for those dates.  If they offer any room discounts I would likely move to Disney as I trust them the most.  Our stay there during covid was great and I felt that Disney did a wonderful job operating during this awful time.



I stayed at Royal Pacific when things started to surge again at the beginning of July. Universal has fantastic protocols in place on site. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrsBooch

Wreckem said:


> I actually disagree. There are multiple factors and that’s not the top one. The top one is the economy.
> 
> 1. Consumer spending on non essentials has cratered. It’s terrible. Period. And it’s not recovering anytime soon. This is not a temporary blip.
> 2. Around 50million people have filed for unemployment since we began this mess. Over 30million are currently collecting benefits. They expect 10-15million of those job losses to be permanent. Currently about 1/3 of mortgages aren’t being paid and about 20million rentals are behind on rent. They expect over 10million evictions to occur in the next couple months.
> 3.* Polling suggest the vast majority of people aren’t willing to fly right now. Most people are staying close to home and driving. And when they are vacationing they are doing so on the cheap.*




I'm not discounting the veracity of what you've written but i would argue that the people most affected by this economic downturn are not the percentage that typically spends money on Disney vacations. 

As far as the bolded portion - yeah - a lot of people aren't comfortable flying. That's part of it I'm sure.


----------



## wombat_5606

Jrb1979 said:


> A few might travel if that happens but the big thing which many will start feeling soon is lack of disposable income. Many won't be able to afford a vacation let alone a Disney one.



I think that is very likely when you look at the local APs. Floridians are underpaid to begin with and there are millions looking at absolutely no income in just a matter of days.


----------



## nkosiek

Wreckem said:


> Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.


The thing about it is, if they actually had the booths open at Epcot, that would provide a LOT more options to eat than are currently available in the other parks (MK has Pecos, Pinocchio's, and Cosmic Ray's, and forget about DHS)...plus AK closes at 6, so it's not like it's a real dinner hotspot.


----------



## Jrb1979

dlavender said:


> Could be true, even the FL resident resort discounts are nothing to write home about.
> 
> I know they are in a tight spot, and may have figured that even if they lowered pop to $90/night it wouldn't have an appreciable effect with the PR tradeoff.


The other tradeoff is how big a discount can they give when they need the money. They really are in a hard spot right now. They really need resort guests more then AP holders as resort guests tend to spend more. The hardest part is many just can't afford big trips right now. All parks and tourism is going to be hurting for a few years.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> thoughts on latest rumors from the poster on other site? It was buried within a larger thread discussing upcoming lay-offs - the entire thread sounds worrisome, but I also don't even pretend to understand financials.
> 
> Likelihood of these scenarios?  Poster said decision would be made soon.(mentioned by WDWpro):
> 
> MK and MK resorts open only (most dire)
> Rotating AK and DHS days open
> *Making Epcot an afternoon only park*
> Temporarily shutting down Future World entirely


All I’ll say is consider the source.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> *I'm not discounting the veracity of what you've written but i would argue that the people most affected by this economic downturn are not the percentage that typically spends money on Disney vacations.*
> 
> As far as the bolded portion - yeah - a lot of people aren't comfortable flying. That's part of it I'm sure.



Everyone keeps saying that, but it's just not the truth. I know many people (myself included) who have had 10% or more pay-cuts. Mine is in effect until November, others until end of year and others until "the economy comes back". Not to mention furloughs, loss of PTO time. 

Everyone is affected and it's hit our vacation/non-essential budget.


----------



## nkosiek

Brianstl said:


> Food and wine isn't working because there isn't park hopping. People who in the past would spend the day at another park and then go to food & wine during the evening can no longer do that.  Disney is losing tons of revenue because they haven't figured out a way to bring back a limited form of park hopping at least for EPCOT.


I wonder if they could program (I'm sure they could, but WOULD they) you MB to scan blue at rides, so you'd only be able to go to Epcot for food/shops? That way, rides wouldn't be available to people hopping over but food still would be. Small upcharge on it, say $5/day.


----------



## Brianstl

Wreckem said:


> Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.


They aren't going to be losing dining revenue at other parks.  It would give some people a place to spend their money for three hours after AK closes or the two hour after MK closes.


----------



## andyman8

Regarding Park Hopping: I don’t think they’d limit it to Epoct. When it comes back (that’s a when, not an if), expect it to look like getting a fourth FP+ in a different park. That said, I wouldn’t expect that to come back right now.

While anything is on the table at the moment, I’ve also been told that none of the attendance numbers floating around message boards and podcasts are not accurate. There are very few people who could give you those hard numbers right now, and they’re not sharing them with CMs.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> All I’ll say is consider the source.



This is the same source said that when the parks reopened only the MK resorts would be open. So they’re doubling down on that “rumor” hoping that eventually it pays of in their “I told you so” bingo game.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> This is the same source said that when the parks reopened only the MK resorts would be open. So they’re doubling down on that “rumor” hoping that eventually it pays of in their “I told you so” bingo game.



Sounds like people on this board in regards with another certain global event going on


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> I'm not discounting the veracity of what you've written but i would argue that the people most affected by this economic downturn are not the percentage that typically spends money on Disney vacations.
> 
> As far as the bolded portion - yeah - a lot of people aren't comfortable flying. That's part of it I'm sure.



Yep. My household hasn’t been affected financially, but I do not want to travel right now.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> I think it's all in play. Would be surprised if they cut back super hard, but Len Testa said on his podcast this week that they're getting like 4000-6000 guests a day in MK right now. September is coming and once kids are back in school, who knows what attendance will become. I'd be surprised if they close DHS though as it seems to be doing fine, as best as i can tell from Ohio.



Maybe its changed, but from vlogs, and even mentions by podcasters/vloggers it sounds like there havent been many kids in the parks anyway. Maybe thats just little children with the vast difference in pre covid and current times of how the stroller “lots” look, and not necessarily kids that are school age. But if families with children aren’t going, and its mainly just “childless millennials”, then I’m not sure September/October look much different than what it looks like now


----------



## Brianstl

mattpeto said:


> They gotta get back the locals.  That's their only ticket right now and fill up Epcot World Showcase.


Many of the locals won't be coming back as often and spending money until tourism picks up.  They just don't have the income or they don't feel secure enough about their immediate financial future to spend what they have on entertainment.


----------



## nkosiek

MrsBooch said:


> I'm not discounting the veracity of what you've written but i would argue that the people most affected by this economic downturn are not the percentage that typically spends money on Disney vacations.


Yeah, but then there are a whole lot of people who may get furloughed laid off depending upon what happens in the next few weeks with regards to schools and universities. My wife was given a head's up that if they don't get students back on campus she'll probably be furloughed totally for the semester. That's a HUGE hit for us. We were talking about going back during the Fall (we liked the protocols when we were there 2 weeks ago) but now, after that head's up, sorrrryyyyy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wreckem said:


> I actually disagree. There are multiple factors and that’s not the top one. The top one is the economy.
> 
> 1. Consumer spending on non essentials has cratered. It’s terrible. Period. And it’s not recovering anytime soon. This is not a temporary blip.
> 2. Around 50million people have filed for unemployment since we began this mess. Over 30million are currently collecting benefits. They expect 10-15million of those job losses to be permanent. Currently about 1/3 of mortgages aren’t being paid and about 20million rentals are behind on rent. They expect over 10million evictions to occur in the next couple months.
> 3. Polling suggest the vast majority of people aren’t willing to fly right now. Most people are staying close to home and driving. And when they are vacationing they are doing so on the cheap.



I wonder how many of those first two relate to people that would travel to WDW.  I mean, a trip to Disney is already expensive so a lot of people with lower income jobs that were impacted weren't going anyway

I think #3 is very relevant - I know a lot of people that are wanting to do something for summer vacation but aren't willing to fly there so looking for things closer to hime (either in same state or neighboring one).  I have a friend with a rental property outside of Disney and she had a ton of cancellations and my understanding it is more that they don't want to travel (at all or specifically to Florida) more than that they can now not afford it


----------



## Farro

nkosiek said:


> Yeah, but then there are a whole lot of people who may get furloughed laid off depending upon what happens in the next few weeks with regards to schools and universities. My wife was given a head's up that if they don't get students back on campus she'll probably be furloughed totally for the semester. That's a HUGE hit for us. We were talking about going back during the Fall (we liked the protocols when we were there 2 weeks ago) but now, after that head's up, sorrrryyyyy.



Yes. If this keeps going the way it is, almost everyone is going to be hurt by this economically.

Maybe it's my field and also my friends line of work, but so many of us have been hurt financially. Tattoo artists shops closed, my bartender friends (who made a heck a lot of money!) - pfft, chefs, nurses, office staff - jobs lost or furloughed.
It's not just lower-income anymore, they just unfortunately felt it hard and fast.

God, not to mention the music and theatre industry.


----------



## Wreckem

Farro said:


> Everyone keeps saying that, but it's just not the truth. I know many people (myself included) who have had 10% or more pay-cuts. Mine is in effect until November, others until end of year and others until "the economy comes back". Not to mention furloughs, loss of PTO time.
> 
> Everyone is affected and it's hit our vacation/non-essential budget.



Yeah I’m not sure where she was going with that. 

The reality is plenty of those making 6 figures have  become unemployed. It seems she believe this has only hit the lower end of the economic spectrum. That’s not accurate at all. Many middle and upper middle class households lost one or both their incomes. Which is obvious by the rate of non payment of mortgages.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Maybe its changed, but from vlogs, and even mentions by podcasters/vloggers it sounds like there havent been many kids in the parks anyway. Maybe thats just little children with the vast difference in pre covid and current times of how the stroller “lots” look, and not necessarily kids that are school age. But if families with children aren’t going, and its mainly just “childless millennials”, then I’m not sure September/October look much different than what it looks like now



obviously just the totals are down so if you cut the total attendance to 25% of total then even if ratio stays the same your strollers are cut to only 25% but your stroller parking areas are the same so will look pretty empty

BUT I do think families are just not willing to travel as much as adults only would - just for fear of what if you get sick there, what if you get stuck and they change the access back to your state or ground all the planes or whatever, just a lot of "ifs" 

So if I didn't have kids I think I would be more willing to go somewhere with just my wife and figure we can more easily adapt/deal with things than get stuck somewhere with 3 little kids


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> They climbed up from the depths of the community boards to use their last gasp of air to say “doom is coming, and I just needed to tell you....I just need to tell you...I TOLD YOU SO!”



just wait 2 more weeks...


----------



## birostick

Rise 2.50pm @ BG 29.. still a bad day. Been down quite a lot


----------



## dlavender

Mit88 said:


> They climbed up from the depths of the community boards to use their last gasp of air to say “doom is coming, and I just needed to tell you....I just need to tell you...I TOLD YOU SO!”



It's ok to be wrong..

Gotta lay off the salt


----------



## Wreckem

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder how many of those first two relate to people that would travel to WDW.  I mean, a trip to Disney is already expensive so a lot of people with lower income jobs that were impacted weren't going anyway
> 
> I think #3 is very relevant - I know a lot of people that are wanting to do something for summer vacation but aren't willing to fly there so looking for things closer to hime (either in same state or neighboring one).  I have a friend with a rental property outside of Disney and she had a ton of cancellations and my understanding it is more that they don't want to travel (at all or specifically to Florida) more than that they can now not afford it



I guess only the wealthy and 10% go to Disney?

There are articles after articles about how the Covid economic crisis is ravaging the middle class right now.

And we haven’t even got to the public sector layoffs yet. They lag 6-18 months behind in general depending on what type of public agency involved. I know of an extremely large school district in Texas that is preparing for a 25% RIF for the 2021-2022 school year. Public sector jobs of all stripes will be decimated over the next year and a half. Two to three times the rate of the Great Recession.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> obviously just the totals are down so if you cut the total attendance to 25% of total then even if ratio stays the same your strollers are cut to only 25% but your stroller parking areas are the same so will look pretty empty
> 
> BUT I do think families are just not willing to travel as much as adults only would - just for fear of what if you get sick there, what if you get stuck and they change the access back to your state or ground all the planes or whatever, just a lot of "ifs"
> 
> So if I didn't have kids I think I would be more willing to go somewhere with just my wife and figure we can more easily adapt/deal with things than get stuck somewhere with 3 little kids



That’s the thing, I don’t have children so anything I would have to say in this regard would be completely opinion based on my end, and very likely ignorant. I wouldn’t judge anyone for bringing their kids if they knew the situation well enough that they could do so as safe as possible, but its obviously just safer for them to just put their trips on hold until its safe enough that they don’t have to make plans to get out of possibly dangerous situations. 

But as you said, there are a lot of “ifs” that will impact travel in the fall. Schools opening up. But will they be virtual? Will they be virtual first and then in school later on? These are questions that may be “clearer” in a few weeks, but definitely not sure things, they could change at any minute. If a state suddenly becomes a hot spot but were planning on in person schooling, all of a sudden they have to call an audible and revert back to virtual. And because everything could change so quickly, it makes planning a trip to Florida impossible, and irresponsible.


----------



## NoTime42

Wreckem said:


> Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.


I think it would.  The Kiosks aren’t great values.  If the festivals weren’t good, they wouldn’t keep adding festivals.


----------



## Wreckem

NoTime42 said:


> I think it would.  The Kiosks aren’t great values.  If the festivals weren’t good, they wouldn’t keep adding festivals.



In normal times I would agree but with the current attendance numbers does it really?


----------



## NoTime42

Just got a Required MDE update.  My virtual queue now shows they are boarding groups 26-30.


----------



## Farro

NoTime42 said:


> I think it would.  The Kiosks aren’t great values.  If the festivals weren’t good, they wouldn’t keep adding festivals.



I definitely spend the most on booze at Epcot than I do any other park.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Regarding Park Hopping: I don’t think they’d limit it to Epoct. When it comes back (that’s a when, not an if), expect it to look like getting a fourth FP+ in a different park. That said, I wouldn’t expect that to come back right now.
> 
> While anything is on the table at the moment, I’ve also been told that none of the attendance numbers floating around message boards and podcasts are not accurate. There are very few people who could give you those hard numbers right now, and they’re not sharing them with CMs.


Isn't there an financial update call next week? Should we be expecting some substantial operational changes from that?

I'm guessing those rumours Farro posted are based around them currently not meeting that target of "positive contribution". If they have to reveal that they have missed that target on the call then presumably investors would be expecting some kind of action rather than more of the same?


----------



## Brianstl

Wreckem said:


> Yeah I’m not sure where she was going with that.
> 
> The reality is plenty of those making 6 figures have  become unemployed. It seems she believe this has only hit the lower end of the economic spectrum. That’s not accurate at all. Many middle and upper middle class households lost one or both their incomes. Which is obvious by the rate of non payment of mortgages.


And it won't just be middle and upper middle class households having to deal with their employer telling them they are no longer needed.  Many of those households are going to be put in a spot of having someone in the household  having to quit or take leave of their jobs as schools in many areas won't be reopening.  I know several families that are facing this dilemma as temporary solutions that have got them by to this point are or soon to be no longer options.


----------



## mattpeto

Wreckem said:


> I guess only the wealthy and 10% go to Disney?
> 
> There are articles after articles about how the Covid economic crisis is ravaging the middle class right now.



You made some good points in your last few posts, I agree that the self-quarantining isn't the #1 factor.  There's a bunch of things at work (economy, air travel, high Florida numbers, lesser experience at parks, etc.) that have been mentioned are also clearly in play.

I'm a unique spot, being forced to work from home has cut down our spending, improving our financial situation.  But I realize I'm in the minority and I'm very fortunate.  This won't work long-term for anyone, so we need to get to back to the norm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wreckem said:


> I guess only the wealthy and 10% go to Disney?
> 
> There are articles after articles about how the Covid economic crisis is ravaging the middle class right now.



Not only the wealthy - but it is a luxury purchase and constantly stories about how Disney has priced out the middle class and caters to the upper class, etc.

and I don't mean it has no impact (even if one hasn't been impacted financially there is the worry you might) - just at least with every conversation I havd had with people is like 10x more not feeling safe traveling vs money being the challenge so why of that list I think it is way more #3 than the first 2 (not that the first 2 are zero impact)


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Wreckem said:


> Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.


I think that it would more likely shift revenue from DS.  It would also allow for an extended day of spending since Epcot is open later. 
We are arriving next Friday for 2 weeks.  I have booked every TS restaurant possible for dinner (that can be accomplished with the Park reservation system in place and resort closings), and I still have 2 nights at DS which I would prefer to avoid in the evenings. We are eating at restaurants that I normally don't book, but with limited menus a repeat performance at any of our go-tos isn't particularly enticing.  I would happily return to Epcot for the evening and do a few more restaurants there.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder how many of those first two relate to people that would travel to WDW.  I mean, a trip to Disney is already expensive so a lot of people with lower income jobs that were impacted weren't going anyway.


I think it’s really important to emphasize that, as this pandemic has drawn out, more and more individuals are being affected by the economic repercussions of it. At the beginning, yeah it was mostly lower income, hourly positions, but as this has persisted, its effects have slowly climbed up the income scale. In the last two months, I know a number of friends and former colleagues who have been placed on furlough or been laid off entirely, and I wouldn’t qualify any of them as lower income. In fact, I’d describe a few of them as closer to upper than middle class. For example, as the pandemic has persisted the entertainment/media industry has taken historic hits and has seen significant economic dislocation at almost all levels, including very high earners. Much like virus itself, the longer it’s around, the more industries and businesses will feel its effects and therefore the more industries and businesses it will force to make difficult decisions. If this stays with us long enough, it has potential to affect everyone. And even those who are fortunate enough to keep their jobs are seeing bonuses reversed and taking pay cuts. I think that, to me, has been one of the largest oversights or gaps in the coverage of this pandemic.

If I’m WDW right now, that’s what I’m worried about. A virus can be mitigated with a vaccine (and there’s a timeline for that at the moment), but the economic dislocation from it does not have a clear timeline. People will get over their fears of flying and want to travel again at some point (likely within the next 12 months if the vaccine timeline holds). History shows us that, but when that time comes, will they have the money to get there? How long until they do?


----------



## MrsBooch

Wreckem said:


> Yeah I’m not sure where she was going with that.
> 
> The reality is plenty of those making 6 figures have  become unemployed. It seems she believe this has only hit the lower end of the economic spectrum. That’s not accurate at all. Many middle and upper middle class households lost one or both their incomes. Which is obvious by the rate of non payment of mortgages.



I will tell you exactly where SHE was going with that.

Not everyone is being affected man - that's what i'm saying. You are referencing a huge portion of the population that I don't think would have been going to Disney World regardless of what happened with COVID. Some of them would have - of course. And I'm not downplaying this at all - it absolutely sucks. My DH works at a law firm that was one of three in our city that DIDN'T cut staff - they JUST cut percentage of pay. He just got his percentage reinstated but we saw huge groups of people just let go. Thousands. The legal field got slammed by this in the beginning. 

I'm saying that the economic impact is not going to be what moves the needle for Disney. I think it will be the perception of safe travel. That's all. That's where SHE was going with that.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> I'm not discounting the veracity of what you've written but i would argue that the people most affected by this economic downturn are not the percentage that typically spends money on Disney vacations.
> 
> As far as the bolded portion - yeah - a lot of people aren't comfortable flying. That's part of it I'm sure.



Huh? Many who are very well paid who are either experiencing a significant pay cut, furloughed, or have been laid off. People who would all normally travel frequently. I alone can think of 4 very successful family members or friends who have been significantly affected by this either lay off, furlough or pay cut.

You really don’t think highly paid folks are feeling the effects of this right now? Nearly every industry is feeling this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I think it’s really important to emphasize that, as this pandemic has drawn out, more and more individuals are being affected by the economic repercussions of it. At the beginning, yeah it was mostly lower income, hourly positions, but as this has persisted, its effects have slowly climbed up the income scale. In the last two months, I know a number of friends and former colleagues who have been placed on furlough or been laid off entirely, and I wouldn’t qualify any of them as lower income. In fact, I’d describe a few of them as closer to upper than middle class. For example, as the pandemic has persisted the entertainment/media industry has taken historic hits and has seen significant economic dislocation at almost all levels, including very high earners. Much like virus itself, the longer it’s around, the more industries and businesses will feel its effects and therefore the more industries and businesses it will force to make difficult decisions. If this stays with us long enough, it has potential to affect everyone. And even those who are fortunate enough to keep their jobs are seeing bonuses reversed and taking pay cuts. I think that, to me, has been one of the largest oversights or gaps in the coverage of this pandemic.
> 
> If I’m WDW right now, that’s what I’m worried about. A virus can be mitigated with a vaccine (and there’s a timeline for that at the moment), but the economic dislocation from it does not have a clear timeline. People will get over their fears of flying and want to travel again at some point (likely within the next 12 months if the vaccine timeline holds). History shows us that, but when that time comes, will they have the money to get there? How long until they do?



I agree long term that is a bigger concern.  At some point there will be a vaccine or some sort of treatment or someway that people are comfortable living their lives "normally" to some extent (although, who knows - maybe that will never happen).

Guess I am thinking more for right now, this summer and I know a lot of people that won't travel to Florida (either Floriday specifically or just something that far from home) because they don't feel it is safe and can't think of many that could afford it prior but now can't afford it


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> I'm saying that the economic impact is not going to be what moves the needle for Disney. I think it will be the perception of safe travel. That's all. That's where SHE was going with that.



Why does it have to be one or the other? It’s pretty obvious that it will probably be a mix of both.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> Huh? Many who are very well paid who are either experiencing a significant pay cut, furloughed, or have been laid off. People who would all normally travel frequently. I alone can think of 4 very successful family members or friends who have been significantly affected by this either lay off, furlough or pay cut.
> 
> You really don’t think highly paid folks are feeling the effects of this right now? Nearly every industry is feeling this.



I didn't say it has no impact. 

Originally this stemmed from my suggestion of what can Disney do? Or what can be DONE to increase attendance and remain within the boundaries of safety (i.e. you can't bring back fireworks).

People that travel bans being lifted would help and I agreed that it would have the largest impact.

then someone said no, they disagree, it's all economic. 

Well i disagree. It's not ALL one thing.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why does it have to be one or the other? It’s pretty obvious that it will be a mix of both.



....we are saying the same thing.


----------



## Wreckem

Yeah staying at deluxe at full rack rate and spending a week in the parks is expensive. But Disney doesn’t get its level of attendance off that. Or people on this board.

There are plenty of low income and middle class people that go to Disney World. They stay off site and only spend a day or two at the parks. It’s usually as an add on to something else.

I think people on this board somehow believe a week long stay on site is the average for people attending Disney. It’s not.


----------



## Vern60

Boy oh boy there is a lot of doom and gloom in this thread today, whew. Sounds like everyone needs a break, how bout a Disney vacation?


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> I think it’s really important to emphasize that, as this pandemic has drawn out, more and more individuals are being affected by the economic repercussions of it. At the beginning, yeah it was mostly lower income, hourly positions, but as this has persisted, its effects have slowly climbed up the income scale. In the last two months, I know a number of friends and former colleagues who have been placed on furlough or been laid off entirely, and I wouldn’t qualify any of them as lower income. In fact, I’d describe a few of them as closer to upper than middle class. For example, as the pandemic has persisted the entertainment/media industry has taken historic hits and has seen significant economic dislocation at almost all levels, including very high earners. Much like virus itself, the longer it’s around, the more industries and businesses will feel its effects and therefore the more industries and businesses it will force to make difficult decisions. If this stays with us long enough, it has potential to affect everyone. And even those who are fortunate enough to keep their jobs are seeing bonuses reversed and taking pay cuts. I think that, to me, has been one of the largest oversights or gaps in the coverage of this pandemic.
> 
> If I’m WDW right now, that’s what I’m worried about. A virus can be mitigated with a vaccine (and there’s a timeline for that at the moment), but the economic dislocation from it does not have a clear timeline. People will get over their fears of flying and want to travel again at some point (likely within the next 12 months if the vaccine timeline holds). History shows us that, but when that time comes, will they have the money to get there? How long until they do?



Not talking about people on this board, but this is why it infuriated me when people were mocking those that were worried about the economy back in March. Saw so many posts like "BuT MAh eCoNOmY" like they couldn't believe they were worried about the long term affects of these shutdowns.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> I didn't say it has no impact.
> 
> Originally this stemmed from my suggestion of what can Disney do? Or what can be DONE to increase attendance and remain within the boundaries of safety (i.e. you can't bring back fireworks).
> 
> People that travel bans being lifted would help and I agreed that it would have the largest impact.
> 
> then someone said no, they disagree, it's all economic.
> 
> *Well i disagree. It's not ALL one thing.*



I totally agree with the part I bolded, there are a lot of factors keeping people away from Disney right now. Numbers in Florida, risk of travel, risk of the virus in general - some people are still primarily home, international guests aren’t coming, quarantines in effect for many US guests, financial reasons, perceived lack of value in the current Disney experience, to name a few.

A lot is out of Disney’s hands, IMO.


----------



## MrsBooch

Wreckem said:


> Yeah staying at deluxe at full rack rate and spending a week in the parks is expensive. But Disney doesn’t get its level of attendance off that. Or people on this board.
> 
> *There are plenty of low income and middle class people that go to Disney World. They stay off site and only spend a day or two at the parks. It’s usually as an add on to something else.*
> 
> I think people on this board somehow believe a week long stay on site is the average for people attending Disney. It’s not.



Yeah staying off site and spending a day or two at the parks increases attendance but Disney doesn't get it's profit off that.


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> Not talking about people on this board, but this is why it infuriated me when people were mocking those that were worried about the economy back in March. Saw so many posts like "BuT MAh eCoNOmY" like they couldn't believe they were worried about the long term affects of these shutdowns.


Almost everywhere is open. There are no where near enough customers. Disney would probably be losing less money if they had stayed shut.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree long term that is a bigger concern.  At some point there will be a vaccine or some sort of treatment or someway that people are comfortable living their lives "normally" to some extent (although, who knows - maybe that will never happen).
> 
> Guess I am thinking more for right now, this summer and I know a lot of people that won't travel to Florida (either Floriday specifically or just something that far from home) because they don't feel it is safe and can't think of many that could afford it prior but now can't afford it


I absolutely agree. Especially at the moment, it’s a combination of many factors to create sort of a perfect storm. I guess what I’m trying to say is that, even after those safety concerns fade, WDW doesn’t just flip back to normal. WDW has always been very much affected by any economic downturn (see 2008), and both the economic and psychological residual effects just don’t have as clear a timeline as a vaccine. My gut is that’s why they’re starting to take this much more seriously (business-wise, not health and safety).


----------



## Mit88

Vern60 said:


> Boy oh boy there is a lot of doom and gloom in this thread today, whew. Sounds like everyone needs a break, how bout a Disney vacation?



Today is Tuesday? Yeah, its doom and gloom day on the DISboards. 

Wait, I’m just now being informed its Wednesday and Doom and Gloom days have stretched to 7 days a week on the DISboards.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> Not talking about people on this board, but this is why it infuriated me when people were mocking those that were worried about the economy back in March. Saw so many posts like "BuT MAh eCoNOmY" like they couldn't believe they were worried about the long term affects of these shutdowns.



It’s not just shutdowns, it’s the virus itself. I don’t know what people  think happens to the economy when the virus is left to rage virtually unchecked. Sorry if too OT.


----------



## anthony2k7

MrsBooch said:


> Yeah staying off site and spending a day or two at the parks increases attendance but Disney doesn't get it's profit off that.


Likewise local APs going repeatedly. The first couple of times they might buy merch but I doubt they do every visit.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Today is Tuesday? Yeah, its doom and gloom day on the DISboards.
> 
> Wait, I’m just now being informed its Wednesday and Doom and Gloom days have stretched to 7 days a week on the DISboards.



I think this type of talk isn't so much doom and gloom, but rather reality.

People are scared, they are staying home.
States, countries are made to quarantine, people have to stay home.
People are hurt economically, we have to stay home.

I try to stay as positive as they come (I think we are solid middle class), but our May trip is hanging on by the thinnest thread after that last pay-cut and if anything else happens, we will have to cancel, again.

I'm hoping by end year - people start to feel better about travel, state quarantine restrictions start to be lifted and Disney lays out some serious resort discounts.


----------



## Wreckem

MrsBooch said:


> I didn't say it has no impact.
> 
> Originally this stemmed from my suggestion of what can Disney do? Or what can be DONE to increase attendance and remain within the boundaries of safety (i.e. you can't bring back fireworks).
> 
> People that travel bans being lifted would help and I agreed that it would have the largest impact.
> 
> then someone said no, they disagree, it's all economic.
> 
> Well i disagree. It's not ALL one thing.



I didn’t say it’s all economic, I said the top two reasons are economic. The third was not wanting to fly.

I said whoever said it’s travel restrictions is the number 1 reason is wrong. And they are. Less than 20 states have travel restrictions on Florida and half of those are not mandatory. 

Yes there is some element of safe travel but it has to do with air travel and not travel restrictions. 

People are downplaying the economic crisis just like they are downplaying the pandemic. The economic downturn has hit all income brackets. It’s not just lower income.


----------



## JacknSally

runningstitch said:


> Thanks for the info...unfortunately, I can't get into the stream...maybe you have to be invited?



*I was not invited, but I didn't have any problem viewing it, so I'm not sure why it might not work. Sorry!*


----------



## wombat_5606

MrsBooch said:


> Yeah staying off site and spending a day or two at the parks increases attendance but Disney doesn't get it's profit off that.



They still do. They usually buy food and souvenirs. If I'm buying an $11 burger, Disney IS making a profit.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I don't think this type of talk isn't so much doom and gloom, but rather reality.
> 
> People are scared, they are staying home.
> States, countries are made to quarantine, people have to stay home.
> People are hurt economically, we have to stay home.
> 
> I try to stay as positive as they come, but our May trip is hanging on by the thinnest thread after that last pay-cut and if anything else happens, we will have to cancel, again.
> 
> I'm hoping by end year - people start to feel better about travel, state quarantine restrictions start to be lifted and Disney lays out some serious resort discounts.


Exactly.

Even those not affected yet are waking up to the fact that before we're out of this (virus and recession/depression) they likely will be affected. Even if its just by them not getting a inflation matching payrise this year.


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> Isn't there an financial update call next week? Should we be expecting some substantial operational changes from that?
> 
> I'm guessing those rumours Farro posted are based around them currently not meeting that target of "positive contribution". If they have to reveal that they have missed that target on the call then presumably investors would be expecting some kind of action rather than more of the same?


There is an Earning’s Call next week. We’ll see what they said. I’d expect it to light on numbers and heavy on hollow “we’re showing the world how to reopen responsible” statements. Of course, they will have to take questions, but I’ve listened enough of these to know that there are many posters on here who would probably ask more substantive questions about their business and projections than the folks who actually ask the questions.


osufeth24 said:


> Not talking about people on this board, but this is why it infuriated me when people were mocking those that were worried about the economy back in March. Saw so many posts like "BuT MAh eCoNOmY" like they couldn't believe they were worried about the long term affects of these shutdowns.


Certainly from a WDW perspective, they’re in a tough (and kind of unique) position with this. Like you’re saying, I really don’t believe they took it all that seriously or approached it with that much concern in March (case in point: March’s free dining offer), but it seems like they are now.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Covid be damned.  Me, my wife and our 2 girls are flying in from the West at the end of August for 9 days at Riviera.  I'll only mention the positives...low crowds, good food, staying at DVC and having Disney Cocktails.

We are going to make the best of it and burn some points.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just want to go back to making meme jokes.


wombat_5606 said:


> They still do. They usually buy food and souvenirs. If I'm buying an $11 burger, Disney IS making a profit.



okee dokee.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> This is the same source said that when the parks reopened only the MK resorts would be open. So they’re doubling down on that “rumor” hoping that eventually it pays of in their “I told you so” bingo game.



ahhh yes, the old “secure circuit“ panic attacks I experienced several months ago. Let’s not do that again please.


----------



## Farro

Letsoflyakite said:


> Covid be damned.  Me, my wife and our 2 girls are flying in from the West at the end of August for 9 days at Riviera.  I'll only mention the positives...low crowds, good food, staying at DVC and having Disney Cocktails.
> 
> We are going to make the best of it and burn some points.



I now know I'm allowed to work from home and quarantine for 14 days if we travel, so if we could afford it right now, we'd be there tomorrow!

Enjoy and I'm jealous!


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I think this type of talk isn't so much doom and gloom, but rather reality.
> 
> People are scared, they are staying home.
> States, countries are made to quarantine, people have to stay home.
> People are hurt economically, we have to stay home.
> 
> I try to stay as positive as they come (I think we are solid middle class), but our May trip is hanging on by the thinnest thread after that last pay-cut and if anything else happens, we will have to cancel, again.
> 
> I'm hoping by end year - people start to feel better about travel, state quarantine restrictions start to be lifted and Disney lays out some serious resort discounts.



Yeah, I understand. Not to go  out on a limb but for a lot of folks, being stuck at home reading the news all day probably leads to a lot of doom and gloom perspectives. 
I'm sure there's some good news out there but I doubt we'll see or hear any of it before November. My kids schools just informed us yesterday they've changed their minds and now there will be no classes at least until November - that seems like a long way out to be so certain about it - I mean a lot could change by then you'd think. And didn't you mention your pay was reduced until, again November?
Weird, I wonder why now everything is being shut down until ... November?

Well, I do think Disney is probably pretty much seeing 2020 as a scratch. I mean I doubt they will open any new rides, like Remy, or have any new shows or fireworks as I just don't think they'd attract many additional guests. Maybe by the Holidays ... but definitely not until mid November at the earliest.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Well, I've been watching livestreams since the parks reoppened.  The parks are getting busier.  MK today, on a Wednesday, has plenty of people walking around and ride waits are 25 minutes +, not all walk on like the first week.

Might just be locals but people are definitely still coming.  

I'm looking forward to our trip in September.  It would be nice if people could take the doom and gloom out of this thread.


----------



## wombat_5606

MrsBooch said:


> I just want to go back to making meme jokes.
> 
> okee dokee.



As a local AP holder the past 2 years, I bet I've spent more money in the parks than your under a week visitor that goes every 2-3 years. Sometimes I stay on-site. Sometimes I drive over for the day, and sometimes I stay offsite. I buy event tickets. I probably average 60 days a year in the parks.

Am I spending more than others? No, but I wouldn't discount my value and I don't think Disney does either.


----------



## dlavender

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s not just shutdowns, it’s the virus itself. I don’t know what people  think happens to the economy when the virus is left to rage virtually unchecked. Sorry if too OT.



Facts schmacts............


----------



## Brianstl

I think the number of Deluxe Resorts and Deluxe DVC facilities often obscure the fact when it comes to actual room numbers, value has over 10,000 rooms onsite and moderates/campsites add over 11,000 more rooms.  Two thirds of the rooms at WDW aren't deluxe.  A large percentage of those rooms were being filled before the current situation by people who many on here don't think in past could afford to go to Disney.  Those people weren't multiple trips per year or even yearly visitors to the parks.  They were people that would save over a couple of years (or longer) for a trip to WDW and Disney counted on them to fill values and moderates, plus the parks.  Now many of those people have to cancel because they can no longer afford the trip.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Yeah, I understand. Not to go  out on a limb but for a lot of folks, being stuck at home reading the news all day probably leads to a lot of doom and gloom perspectives.
> I'm sure there's some good news out there but I doubt we'll see or hear any of it before November. My kids schools just informed us yesterday they've changed their minds and now there will be no classes at least until November - that seems like a long way out to be so certain about it - I mean a lot could change by then you'd think. And didn't you mention your pay was reduced until, again November?
> Weird, I wonder why now everything is being shut down until ... November?
> 
> Well, I do think Disney is probably pretty much seeing 2020 as a scratch. I mean I doubt they will open any new rides, like Remy, or have any new shows or fireworks as I just don't think they'd attract many additional guests. Maybe by the Holidays ... but definitely not until mid November at the earliest.



I can answer you about why November for me! New fiscal year starts in October, so that's the last paycheck with cut. They did these cuts in advance of where they think they will be financially starting in October - we are a hospital system, they are hoping to be at 80% of pre-covid baseline for surgeries, visits, etc.
There are workers who are furloughed thru October - thought is after that they will be laid off. 

Luckily, they are already back at 80% or more in most of those departments, but if another wave hits, it all happens again. 
Oh, if we do better financially than was expected, we don't get back pay for the pay-cuts. I asked.


----------



## Princess Merida

I can only speak for myself, but I lost my job due to covid and my position will not be returning.  I didn't make 6 digits, but I made a decent income to contribute to my family.  I am stuck with no job and can't do too much about it at the moment as I have two kids, one going into 3rd grade and one going into 8th, who won't be returning to school for at least the first 9 weeks so I will have to mostly be at home.  I'm doing some at home real estate classes in order to get my license and hoping for the best.  We are still doing well because my husband owns a landscaping company.  I cannot imagine how terrible it would be if my husband's company wasn't doing well or if he had a job that was also affected.  We have made some cuts on the extras, but Disney will be my last cut for the optional extras.  I have a problem which is why I'm here lol.  I'd rather give up Starbucks and going out first.  I'm not a big shopper.  Any trip I do during this time will be on a much tighter budget.  Value resort, bring food, etc.  We did get Universal AP in place of our BG/SW passes as we had some issues with their customer service during this so we are able to utilize those.  We also aren't flying right now due to covid.  Driving down from VA and stopping at HHI overnight each way. I'm not a fan of driving and can't wait to be able to fly again, but we are just lucky to be healthy and be able to go anywhere right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> Well, I've been watching livestreams since the parks reoppened.  The parks are getting busier.  MK today, on a Wednesday, has plenty of people walking around and ride waits are 25 minutes +, not all walk on like the first week.
> 
> *Might just be locals but people are definitely still coming. *
> 
> I'm looking forward to our trip in September.  It would be nice if people could take the doom and gloom out of this thread.



Well they played with the reservation buckets to open up more spaces for APs plus removed the CM black-out for now as well. So many probably are locals.


----------



## sfbank

Farro—Same here. We are traveling the end of January but I would hop on a plane now if I could. I just hate the not knowing. We are supposed to be at our home away from home BWI Club Level. Now with the delay in reopening for the BWI who knows what will happen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

dlavender said:


> Facts schmacts............



(Apologies in advance for where my brain went on this one..)

They’re tourists, what do they know?


----------



## yulilin3

I rode the entire skyliner line today around 2pm, CB looked empty from the sky, no one at the pools, no one walking, I know today is check in day, probably tomorrow would be a better indication. The CB skyliner HUB was completely empty as well and the Joffrey's did not appear to be open


----------



## TwoMisfits

mattpeto said:


> The NFL in a bubble project would be extremely challenging, way more than the NHL and NBA.
> 
> 32 teams, 53 man rosters, probably another 50-100 of necessary staff per team, 16 week regular season and postseason.  Add Broadcasters, TV crews,  Doctors, medical facilities, NFL fields (does WWW even have football fields?).   Probably close to 10,000 people would have to leave their family for 4+ months.  Not saying it can't be done and I'm sure the NFL would make it profitable to Disney to help them through these hard times.
> 
> It's still worth exploring because it's not likely to work without the bubble.



They could bubble with a 2/3 season concept - 6 divisional games (2 per) and 1 game against a 2nd division - bubble 8 teams in each site.  Pick 4 sites.  Call it a day.  Use your best site for the playoffs, with the normal "bye" for the superbowl at the front end for re-quarantining the playoff teams to the new site...


----------



## yulilin3

also not sure if this was already posted but bus service will be available from CB to MK and AK but not to DH and Epcot


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm looking forward to our trip in September.  It would be nice if people could take the doom and gloom out of this thread.



I don’t know, people all have different opinions and the news and rumors threads have always been pretty open to different viewpoints, speculation, etc. I think this thread is more of a dose of reality than the TPAS threads, where things are more specifically focused on trip planning. The nature of news and rumors is more commentary on the situation than excitement, details about personal trips, etc.


----------



## wombat_5606

anthony2k7 said:


> Likewise local APs going repeatedly. The first couple of times they might buy merch but I doubt they do every visit.



Not my experience. I'm not saying we are dragging bags of stuff out of there like I've seen in the last few weeks. I can tell you virtually every time I go, I'm purchasing something from the shops. One day it might be socks because my feet got wet. The next time, I buy a hat because I forgot mine at home. Last summer, I bought a cooling towel. One day I bought a gift for my granddaughter. My daughter broke her sunglasses. 

I've been to the parks 60 days on average for the last 2 years. Adds up!


----------



## MrsBooch

Here's a totally unrelated to what we are talking about question about operations at WDW during Covid - 

Any word on when or if the boats between OKW and DS are running?


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> also not sure if this was already posted but bus service will be available from CB to MK and AK but not to DH and Epcot


So would they send out  buses though if lightning shuts down the skyliner? I imagine they'd have to right?


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> So would they send out  buses though if lightning shuts down the skyliner? I imagine they'd have to right?


yes that's what they do.


----------



## yulilin3

Also the back of the France pavilion is looking so great.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Also the back of the France pavilion is looking so great.



That's actually great to read!

Thanks!


----------



## KBoopaloo

yulilin3 said:


> Also the back of the France pavilion is looking so great.


I keep forgetting about this (how?) and everytime I am reminded I get so excited. Bring on the crepes!


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Also the back of the France pavilion is looking so great.



They need to add a billboard behind the land where you can see if from the skyliner and its just Remy winking with the word “Soon...”


----------



## CastAStone

wombat_5606 said:


> As a local AP holder the past 2 years, I bet I've spent more money in the parks than your under a week visitor that goes every 2-3 years. Sometimes I stay on-site. Sometimes I drive over for the day, and sometimes I stay offsite. I buy event tickets. I probably average 60 days a year in the parks.
> 
> Am I spending more than others? No, but I wouldn't discount my value and I don't think Disney does either.


They do. There's a reason Disney has more than twice as many Value rooms as Deluxe rooms. Deluxes get all the flash but they are less than a quarter of on site hotel rooms.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> I think the number of Deluxe Resorts and Deluxe DVC facilities often obscure the fact when it comes to actual room numbers, value has over 10,000 rooms onsite and moderates/campsites add over 11,000 more rooms.  Two thirds of the rooms at WDW aren't deluxe.  A large percentage of those rooms were being filled before the current situation by people who many on here don't think in past could afford to go to Disney.  Those people weren't multiple trips per year or even yearly visitors to the parks.  They were people that would save over a couple of years (or longer) for a trip to WDW and Disney counted on them to fill values and moderates, plus the parks.  Now many of those people have to cancel because they can no longer afford the trip.


Should've known you'd beat me to posting this point.


----------



## runningstitch

JacknSally said:


> *I was not invited, but I didn't have any problem viewing it, so I'm not sure why it might not work. Sorry!*


No worries! @yulilin3 took care of it!


----------



## hertamaniac

Greece reopens 6 ports to cruise ships on August *1st*.  My personal opinion is that by following the EU recommendations, Greece wants to be first of the revenue pie and will likely get it.  I didn't expect them to open their ports in mere days.  It will be interesting to monitor.

https://www.maritime-executive.com/article/greece-reopens-six-ports-to-cruise-ships-in-august


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Uhhh I just got a notification that my post was deleted! No I’m not mad I’m super excited that this is a feature now . Awesome!


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uhhh I just got a notification that my post was deleted! No I’m not mad I’m super excited that this is a feature now . Awesome!


*
!!!!! I'm (weirdly) very excited about this?? Does it also tell you why it was deleted? *


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uhhh I just got a notification that my post was deleted! No I’m not mad I’m super excited that this is a feature now . Awesome!



I know. Same reaction


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *!!!!! I'm (weirdly) very excited about this?? Does it also tell you why it was deleted? *



Yes!


----------



## Brianstl

JacknSally said:


> *!!!!! I'm (weirdly) very excited about this?? Does it also tell you why it was deleted? *


In my case it said off topic for the reason.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uhhh I just got a notification that my post was deleted! No I’m not mad I’m super excited that this is a feature now . Awesome!



Yes, I had one this morning too - couldn't remember what i posted, but at first I thought it was points!!!


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Uhhh I just got a notification that my post was deleted! No I’m not mad I’m super excited that this is a feature now . Awesome!


I haven't had any deleted apparently. I kinda feel left out! - presumably I will get one shortly though!


----------



## SaintsManiac

*poof*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Leave it to the regulars on this thread to figure out this feature quickly


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Leave it to the regulars on this thread to figure out this feature quickly



"Farro was always a good girl. Until that Covid came along...damn you Covid"


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Leave it to the regulars on this thread to figure out this feature quickly



Does one feel accomplished for the day without feeling the wrath at the hands of Ryan?


----------



## rteetz

Amazing what excites many of you. Maybe we wouldn’t need that feature if we just stayed on topic.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Does one feel accomplished for the day without feeling the wrath at the hands of Ryan?



He’s the only mod I don’t get mad at.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> "Farro was always a good girl. Until that Covid came along...damn you Covid"


Somehow I doubt that!


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> He’s the only mod I don’t get mad at.



You get mad at other mods?


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> He’s the only mod I don’t get mad at.





Mit88 said:


> You get mad at other mods?



*I'm not sure I could even name any other mods  well, except @yulilin3 but I don't know what section she babysits lol*


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> You get mad at other mods?



Sure. That’s why I mainly stay here.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *I'm not sure I could even name any other mods  well, except @yulilin3 but I don't know what section she mods lol*



My first thought lol. Rteetz and Yullin....there are other mods?!


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *I'm not sure I could even name any other mods  well, except @yulilin3 but I don't know what section she babysits lol*


TPAS


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> My first thought lol. Rteetz and Yullin....there are other mods?!


Each section has specific mods. Some are more active than others.


----------



## CastAStone

I've had posts deleted with and without notifications. The mod on the Disneyland board always sends a reason why she deletes my posts (Spoiler: it's always because they're off topic). I assume the Mod gets to decide?

Points come through PMs. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Each section has specific mods. *Some are more active than others.*


*
Some unfortunately need to be *


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Each section has specific mods. Some are more active than others.



Do the community boards have mods? If so, theyre getting paid 6 figure salaries with benefits, right?


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Does one feel accomplished for the day without feeling the wrath at the hands of Ryan?


If I ever meet Ryan I owe him a drink.  Probably more like six of them.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Sure. That’s why I mainly stay here.



The Community Board is my downfall. I've gotten detention a few times on there. Now I zip my lip over there. It's hard. Again, I blame Covid. I normally only went to this board and the planning boards.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> If I ever meet Ryan I owe him a drink.  Probably more like six of them.



Dollar per post deletion, I probably owe him a platinum annual pass at this point


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Do the community boards have mods? If so, theyre getting paid 6 figure salaries with benefits, right?


Those are the webmasters.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> The Community Board is my downfall. I've gotten detention a few times on there. Now I zip my lip over there. It's hard. Again, I blame Covid. I normally only went to this board and the planning boards.


We miss you over there


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Those are the webmasters.



Oops.


----------



## Vern60

It is a neat new feature, problem is I don't know which one was deleted? Well, no sense looking back, forward ho I say!


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> Those are the webmasters.


Gotta bring out the big guns for that board.

And since people got their wish for notfication of post deletion I'd like to put my wish out there.  I would LOVE an eye roll "like" emoji.


----------



## wombat_5606

Farro said:


> "Farro was always a good girl. Until that Covid came along...damn you Covid"



This ^

 I've been on DISboards since 2006 and never been in as much trouble as the last 6 months.


----------



## Mit88

Will RTeetz ever get passed 0 on his “Days since deleting a post in the Cruise and Theme Park Operational Updates due to Coronavirus thread” white board?


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> Gotta bring out the big guns for that board.
> 
> And since people got their wish for notfication of post deletion I'd like to put my wish out there.  I would LOVE an eye roll "like" emoji.


I still want a shoulder shrug one please and thank you!


----------



## anthony2k7

wombat_5606 said:


> This ^
> 
> I've been on DISboards since 2006 and never been in as much trouble as the last 6 months.


Me to, I never got in trouble before this thread existed!


----------



## wombat_5606

anthony2k7 said:


> Me to, I never got in trouble before this thread existed!



I think I've gotten in trouble on several threads.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Gotta bring out the big guns for that board.
> 
> And since people got their wish for notfication of post deletion I'd like to put my wish out there.  I would LOVE an eye roll "like" emoji.



Oh my gosh, laugh reacts already bug people this would be, it would be something .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

....that awkward moment when deleting off topic posts turns into a whole new off topic conversation.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh my gosh, laugh reacts already bug people this would be, it would be something .



It's the greatest. Gets your point across without you getting points.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> ....that awkward moment when deleting off topic posts turns into a whole new off topic conversation.



In our defense (before this gets deleted) - most of us are also responsible for the on-topic posts!


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> ....that awkward moment when deleting off topic posts turns into a whole new off topic conversation.


Yes could we stop please.


----------



## indylaw99

Reporting from BWV! I've read every single post since this thread started and have learned sooooooo much that I have been applying on this trip. So now it is my turn to give back. 

Background....I'm HUGE on masks and social distancing. I pretty much haven't left my house since March. I work from home. Order groceries online. So this family trip was like jumping right into the fire for me. But I was confident based on the hours and hours of reading and vlog watching I have been doing. 

Some main things: 

This board has been spot on about just about everything park related, including DS being the busiest park, EPCOT being the lightest, and MK being busy but still really great. 
We bought our APs in Feb and didn't activate them until we got here. We asked at the desk whether we got the extra month and they told us to call. We call Passholder services and they said we WILL get the extra month and should see it added in August. 
RoTR is a MESS! We are BG 21 today. They were an hour behind already when we were called. 10 minutes into the line, it broke for another hour. We finally got on the ride and it broke about 1 minute in and we had to be evacuated. We were given a Fast Pass and plan on going back later this afternoon. 
Mask wearing really is very good (maybe 98% and of those not wearing them, most have only their noses peeking out). But CMs who see them rarely say anything as long as they have them over their mouths and look like they are attempting to wear them. 
Food and Wine is so slow that I feel sorry for the employees. We didn't wait in a single line and I didn't see people waiting in most of the lines. 
Almost every ride is a shorter wait than the time posted. Some are half the posted time. None were over the posted time. 
It's nice to still be able to do refillable mugs at the resort but a pain to have to ask them to give you a drink in a cup and then you have to pour it into your own mug. Better than no mugs at all though. 
The masks plus the heat are TOUGH but manageable if you plan your day right. We make it about 4 hours usually before coming back to the room for a couple of hours of break and then going back to the park for a few more hours. 
The temperature screening has not been a problem even for my husband who always overheats. And the new security screenings are WONDERFUL!
There seem to be a LOT less kids than usual. Less strollers for sure. 
The bus situation isn't great. Sometimes you wait 20 minutes and there are too many parties for a bus so you end up waiting another 20 minutes. They are great when you can get them. But even less reliable than before because of the party restrictions. 
Cast members seem REALLY happy to have us here. Maybe they are pretending? Who knows. They keep welcoming us back. Telling us they are happy we are here. Smiling and waving. I've read "the posts" about CMs not necessarily feeling comfortable about working but the ones we have encountered have been so kind and enthusiastic. 
We're only 3 days in and feeling some fatigue already. We might not have to worry much about the tropical storm this weekend because we may very well be too worn out to do anything by then! But I am 100% happy that we have made the trip and for all of the pre-planning I was able to do thanks to all of you.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> They aren’t making the money now though. Disney won’t close DVC resorts again. They are going to be very limited in any resorts they do open back up though until people start coming. So many areas have quarantine restrictions right now.


Completely agree that they won't be opening other resorts either on schedule or perhaps entirely, at least through the Fall.  But in terms of the 4 rumors wdwpro spoke of, those seem absolutely absurd.  Disney has other ways to mitigate costs on top of their cost-saving measures in place currently.  I know they will lay people off, I know they will perhaps further limit park hours (and _maybe_ even cut AK and Epcot down a day or two a week), but those 4 particular rumors are not going to come to fruition. I'd bet on it.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Brianstl said:


> I think the number of Deluxe Resorts and Deluxe DVC facilities often obscure the fact when it comes to actual room numbers, value has over 10,000 rooms onsite and moderates/campsites add over 11,000 more rooms.  Two thirds of the rooms at WDW aren't deluxe.  A large percentage of those rooms were being filled before the current situation by people who many on here don't think in past could afford to go to Disney.  Those people weren't multiple trips per year or even yearly visitors to the parks.  They were people that would save over a couple of years (or longer) for a trip to WDW and Disney counted on them to fill values and moderates, plus the parks.  Now many of those people have to cancel because they can no longer afford the trip.



Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I am so embarrassed to ask this but I truly cannot remember after all of the back and forth... is Jambo open or nay? 

Also, I believe boats were to start running today between the Epcot resorts and parks. Hope that's the case!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

chicagoshannon said:


> I would LOVE an eye roll "like" emoji.


You could always quote them and then follow it up with this:  

Or go all out with one of these:


----------



## shoreward

hereforthechurros said:


> I am so embarrassed to ask this but I truly cannot remember after all of the back and forth... is Jambo open or nay?
> 
> Also, I believe boats were to start running today between the Epcot resorts and parks. Hope that's the case!


There were posts on the Swan/Dolphin thread that it was confirmed that Friendship boats are not running.  Instead, Mears buses will transport guests to/from EP and DHS.


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> I am so embarrassed to ask this but I truly cannot remember after all of the back and forth... is Jambo open or nay?
> 
> Also, I believe boats were to start running today between the Epcot resorts and parks. Hope that's the case!


Jambo DVC is open as well as the Jambo pool. The restaurants and store are not open though.


----------



## Chumpieboy

Wreckem said:


> Would it really be a net add to revenue though? Having people park hop to Epcot to eat really just shifts dining revenue from the other parks to Epcot.



You don't rally "snack around" MK.  While there are bars around DHS and AK, it's not a destination to drink there like it is at EPCOT even during non festival periods.  Whatever the profit is for ~$25 per plate at a sit down restaurant in the parks would be less than the profit from people doing the booths.  People who maybe want to eat at a sit down restaurant but maybe can't due to reduced restaurant capacity will certainly spend spend spend at the booths.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

DGsAtBLT said:


> Leave it to the regulars on this thread to figure out this feature quickly


Psh. I got an OT post deleted notification like a week and a half ago. Get with the rule breaking program guys  Rteetz deletz is ALWAYS on the prowl... these notifications are just making him less sneaky!



rteetz said:


> Each section has specific mods. Some are more active than others.


I have no idea how you have the time for us but we love you for it! 


Mit88 said:


> Do the community boards have mods? If so, theyre getting paid 6 figure salaries with benefits, right?


We need to pay them in alcohol. Lots of it.



Chumpieboy said:


> You don't rally "snack around" MK.  While there are bars around DHS and AK, it's not a destination to drink there like it is at EPCOT even during non festival periods.  Whatever the profit is for ~$25 per plate at a sit down restaurant in the parks would be less than the profit from people doing the booths.  People who maybe want to eat at a sit down restaurant but maybe can't due to reduced restaurant capacity will certainly spend spend spend at the booths.



Can we make themed food booths at MK a thing?  I would be very into this.


----------



## hereforthechurros

shoreward said:


> There were posts on the Swan/Dolphin thread that it was confirmed that Friendship boats are not running.  Instead, Mears buses will transport guests to/from EP and DHS.


Well that's a bummer. We would walk over taking the bus but doing that 4x a day could get old in the heat.


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passes/blockout-dates/epcot-after4-pass/
> Epcot After 4 have to reserve Epcot, but they must make reservations for it.  I don't know when this option opens up though to be honest.



Its also gotta mess with the numbers as id imagine they are counted as an all day res.


----------



## SMRT-1

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh ho! According to Facebook there’s BIG NEWS coming and it’s not good.



Magic Carpets of Aladdin is closing?


----------



## HikingFam

hereforthechurros said:


> What’s the speculation regarding what it could be?!


Layoffs and reducing park schedules/days.


----------



## Eric Smith

HikingFam said:


> Layoffs and reducing park schedules/days.


I saw an article saying that posted by a site which referenced a WDWMagic post from someone.  According to this rumor, Iger is also going to be forced out.


----------



## The Pho

hereforthechurros said:


> What’s the speculation regarding what it could be?!


Several big rumors emerged earlier today. 
Massive layoffs, Christmas is cancelled (MVMCP), Iger gone, apparently Main St might be changing,  cutting hours/days, etc. 

Then there were lots of rumors the past couple weeks.  Selling the China parks, etc


----------



## hereforthechurros

The Pho said:


> Several big rumors emerged earlier today.
> Massive layoffs, Christmas is cancelled (MVMCP), Iger gone, apparently Main St might be changing,  cutting hours, etc.
> 
> Then there were lots of rumors the past couple weeks.  Selling the China parks, etc


Interesting. This thread is as involved as I get in rumors. No FB for me it’s scary over there


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney fans: JUST GIVE US AN OPENING DATE THATS ALL WE NEED!

Narrator: As it turns out, that was not all they needed.

And the saga of do we or do we not need our popcorn continues. Too bad we aren’t giving Disney Parks Blog hits anymore, lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I get notifications when Scott Gustin Tweets. He is who I trust the most. He hasn’t said anything.


----------



## The Pho

hereforthechurros said:


> Interesting. This thread is as involved as I get in rumors. No FB for me it’s scary over there


There’s always the rumor thread here, helps avoid the other nonsense.  But rumors are just rumors, so don’t put too much stock into most of them.  Even if correct, things change too often.


----------



## tuckymom

Christmas being cancelled seems all but a sure thing.  

Did hear a rumor a few days ago that 1 park would actually be closed everyday on a rotating scheduled and those with park tickets already would be allowed to switch somewhere else (maybe no AK because they have to be operating for the animals no matter what).


----------



## jlwhitney

It’s sad but it feels like the Disney as we all knew it may never fully come back .


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *Oh good. Are we going with popcorn or alcohol?
> 
> *



I’m about to crack open a fresh pint of Ben and Jerry’s.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> It’s sad but it feels like the Disney as we all knew it may never fully come back .


It will.  People probably said the same thing after 9/11


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jlwhitney said:


> It’s sad but it feels like the Disney as we all knew it may never fully come back .



It’s hard to even imagine a real true return to normal, isn’t it? Disney and otherwise.

I think we’ll get there eventually, or we might just lose touch as to what “old normal” was first.


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney fans: JUST GIVE US AN OPENING DATE THATS ALL WE NEED!
> 
> Narrator: As it turns out, that was not all they needed.
> 
> And the saga of do we or do we not need our popcorn continues. Too bad we aren’t giving Disney Parks Blog hits anymore, lol.


We are just Disney Drama Aficionados!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...-walt-disney-world-swan-reopens-to-guests.htm


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Too bad we aren’t giving Disney Parks Blog hits anymore, lol.



* omg I forgot all about that. That seems like forever ago!*



SaintsManiac said:


> I’m about to crack open a fresh pint of Ben and Jerry’s.



*Pints all around!

Dare I ask - did omniscient FB mention when this big news might drop? Soon? Is it a late on Friday kind of news drop? Or a “comes out in the earnings call” subtle news drop? I feel like we all need to prepare *


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...-walt-disney-world-swan-reopens-to-guests.htm



C’mon, Swan!


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s hard to even imagine a real true return to normal, isn’t it? Disney and otherwise.
> 
> I think we’ll get there eventually, or we might just lose touch as to what “old normal” was first.



eh, normal is always changing.  It just doesn't seem like it since it usually happens over periods of time, and not sudden like this.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney fans: JUST GIVE US AN OPENING DATE THATS ALL WE NEED!
> 
> Narrator: As it turns out, that was not all they needed.
> 
> And the saga of do we or do we not need our popcorn continues. Too bad we aren’t giving Disney Parks Blog hits anymore, lol.


DISposter: I just want the parks to open! I don’t even care if I get to ride anything I just want to walk down Main Street again!

*one month later*

Same DISposter: did they really remove that one pastry I was thinking about ordering from that one QS? This might be the last straw guys.

We are a fickle bunch


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> * omg I forgot all about that. That seems like forever ago!
> 
> 
> 
> Pints all around!
> 
> Dare I ask - did omniscient FB mention when this big news might drop? Soon? Is it a late on Friday kind of news drop? Or a “comes out in the earnings call” subtle news drop? I feel like we all need to prepare *



Are you in the Disboards Facebook group? Apparently the guy was self promoting his own Twitter account.


----------



## jlwhitney

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s hard to even imagine a real true return to normal, isn’t it? Disney and otherwise.
> 
> I think we’ll get there eventually, or we might just lose touch as to what “old normal” was first.



Disney seems like it will become a shell of itself.

Honestly my day to day life is fairly normal. DS is back at little gym , my DD is back at Dance. We homeschool anyway. So regular life I see coming back quicker than Disney


----------



## WonderlandisReality

DGsAtBLT said:


> C’mon, Swan!
> View attachment 514529


I literally stopped breathing until I read the link rteetz posted.


----------



## AmberMV

The Pho said:


> Several big rumors emerged earlier today.
> Massive layoffs, Christmas is cancelled (MVMCP), Iger gone, apparently Main St might be changing,  cutting hours/days, etc.
> 
> Then there were lots of rumors the past couple weeks.  Selling the China parks, etc


Layoffs: all but a sure thing. So devastating for all those CMs 
Christmas canceled: saw it coming
Iger out:  Josh replacing maybe???
Main Street changing: to what? Not anytime soon. Nothing is being spent right now on modifications
Hours/days cut: Yup, I think so

Those all seem pretty reasonable (though heartbreaking).  I bet tomorrow is going to be a crying into a bowl of ice cream kind of day


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Layoffs: all but a sure thing. So devastating for all those CMs
> Christmas canceled: saw it coming
> Iger out:  Josh replacing maybe???
> Main Street changing: to what? Not anytime soon. Nothing is being spent right now on modifications
> Hours/days cut: Yup, I think so
> 
> Those all seem pretty reasonable (though heartbreaking).  I bet tomorrow is going to be a crying into a bowl of ice cream kind of day



*Josh replacing Iger so soon I don’t see happening, especially after Josh’s two recent promotions - but hey, anything goes in 2020. Isn’t Iger only executive chairman at this point, though? Wouldn’t Chapek be the more likely Bob to be replaced right now?*


----------



## Makmak

osufeth24 said:


> Not talking about people on this board, but this is why it infuriated me when people were mocking those that were worried about the economy back in March. Saw so many posts like "BuT MAh eCoNOmY" like they couldn't believe they were worried about the long term affects of these shutdowns.


I have a PhD and my area of work is the intersection of public health and economics. (I also have degrees in tourism development) ....I can tell you that it is very difficult for many people to understand long term economic issues in general, let alone the impact of the current situation. For people in the United States, the idea of long lasting hardship contradicts everything they’ve been taught as their assumptive reality and was therefore widely rejected by the masses. This is evidenced in the meme reference you shared. Some used humor/dismissal as coping mechanisms. This is going to get ugly. I appreciate that you shared your thoughts about this.


----------



## The Pho

AmberMV said:


> Iger out: Josh replacing maybe???


Chapek has already replaced him, just his retirement finally sticking.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Layoffs: all but a sure thing. So devastating for all those CMs
> Christmas canceled: saw it coming
> Iger out:  Josh replacing maybe???
> Main Street changing: to what? Not anytime soon. Nothing is being spent right now on modifications
> Hours/days cut: Yup, I think so
> 
> Those all seem pretty reasonable (though heartbreaking).  I bet tomorrow is going to be a crying into a bowl of ice cream kind of day


Wow Josh would have to be the quickest fast track ever. Think they’d replace Iger before Chapek?


----------



## hereforthechurros

canceling the Halloween parties was the easy call as they were set to begin only a month or so after opening. But with money to be made you’d think they would want to get some sort of after hours or Christmas party event back on the books. Spread out crowds + more revenue feels like a win right now.


----------



## jlwhitney

Makmak said:


> I have a PhD and my area of work is the intersection of public health and economics. (I also have degrees in tourism development) ....I can tell you that it is very difficult for many people to understand long term economic issues in general, let alone the impact of the current situation. For people in the United States, the idea of long lasting hardship contradicts everything they’ve been taught as their assumptive reality and was therefore widely rejected by the masses. This is evidenced in the meme reference you shared. Some used humor/dismissal as coping mechanisms. This is going to get ugly. I appreciate that you shared your thoughts about this.



I fully get what you are saying. Next year is gonna be awful in many other ways. Now is the time to start planning and preparing.


----------



## JacknSally

The Pho said:


> Chapek has already replaced him, just his retirement finally sticking.





hereforthechurros said:


> Wow Josh would have to be the quickest fast track ever. Think they’d replace Iger before Chapek?


*
Yeah, I’m not sure Iger really has a “replaceable” position within the company at this point. Chapek, though, absolutely does.*


----------



## AmberMV

The Pho said:


> Chapek has already replaced him, just his retirement finally sticking.


Wherever you got those rumors, did it seem like they were happening...soon...?


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Yeah, I’m not sure Iger really has a “replaceable” position within the company at this point. Chapek, though, absolutely does.*


I feel like as soon as Chapek stepped foot in his position everything went to crap.  Just me???


----------



## The Pho

AmberMV said:


> Wherever you got those rumors, did it seem like they were happening...soon...?


Heres all the info I have, reposting from what I wrote in the rumors thread, there may be more details on the threads I pulled this from. 

A few new fairly significant rumors from multiple posters on WDW Magic:



			
				MansionButler84 said:
			
		

> In what is sure to surprise only Bob Iger, the parks are no longer planning to host MVMCP this year. Folks tired of party season are getting their wishes.





			
				pheneix said:
			
		

> Oh man. I have logged in, written drafts, deleted them, and swore I would never do this. Yet here I am. And I'm ready to start some ****.
> 
> The Walt Disney Company is about to experience some of the deepest layoffs I have ever witnessed in my adult life. I would call attention to the 2002 and 2009 layoffs after those respective crises. Those separations from the company were orderly. Often via generous voluntary packages. Hell, to his credit, Al Weiss was militant about never laying off a CM against their will after 9/11. I respect that. He was basically a ******* otherwise.
> 
> In 2009, there was a similar "orderly" exit of excess personnel. However, much of this labor was brought back remarkably fast as Disney's business was in far better shape in 2009.
> 
> We also have other, smaller layoffs that hit project teams at WDI. These are bull**** layoffs. Flim Flam. Just some accounting tricks. Almost everyone is brought back.
> 
> Well, these days are no more. What you are about to see from WDC will be shocking and it will permanently change their business forever. The bloat is about to be gone. The mediocrity that's failed upward all our lives is about to be purged. A new company is emerging.
> 
> And no, Bob Chapek is no hero. But he does recognize the value in taking out the trash.
> 
> Now, lets talk about attendance at WDW. It's effing bad. Its Hard Rock Park bad. It's Dubai bad. Its the worst attendance in the history of the resort. Epcot is lucky to hit 2500 a day and usually is only hosting a few hundred at a time. Magic Kingdom is tormentingly under performing. There is simply no demand to fill the park out even to its limited capacity. The other two parks are also in dire straits, but due to their smaller size, there are certain days they can make a go of it. And yet still, the resort business is the iceberg and WDW Parks are the titanic. This will not end well.
> 
> The situation is dire. Unsustainable. WDW parks will be dropping to five day weeks soon. They will likely not be alone in this practice.
> 
> And that brings me to Bob Iger. Mr. Chairman. Mr. Gotta Put Yoda on His Wife's Dress to Bury Some Search Engine Leads. That guy. It is my pleasure to announce that he will be soon tossed on his ***. In disgrace. His sins, his poor judgement, his poor treatment of subordinates. His malicious temper and outrageous displays of "toxic masculinity" as the kids call it. All this and more is coming out. Good riddance.





			
				pheneix said:
			
		

> Likewise it is wonderful to see so many old school names dropping in.
> 
> Not wanting to read a bombardment of dumb people to get to the good ones is why I kept hesitating to post. Not because I care about them. But because it takes time to mute/block/troll whoever is in the way of the good stuff. Still, I'm here. Let's see what they got.
> 
> You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.
> 
> 
> On Splash Mt... I don't think its ever gonna happen. Maybe in Anaheim. But the company is broke. Their financial situation is gravely serious and some heartbreaking change is ahead for Disney. Yet Bob Iger makes the call that "something has to be done" to monetize the current political climate. So we get this project. I should add that some of the stuff pitched is elaborate as hell. Ride flume rerouting. Concrete removal. New sets. New AAs. But its all concept with no clear runway to reality. They don't even plan on closing the ride until 2022. The project itself is on like a three year timetable. Basically an excuse to keep all "the right people" employed while everything else is vaporized.





			
				pheneix said:
			
		

> Really, you should see the concepts for Mickey Avenue to replace Main St in Anaheim.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> I feel like as soon as Chapek stepped foot in his position everything went to crap.  Just me???



*Nope, not just you. The timing of his promotion really couldn’t have been worse for him, though. Very interested to hear the call Tuesday. However, if cuts are needing to be made (and I think we all know they are) then I think Chapek is just the guy to make them, unfortunately. *


----------



## WorldOfPooh

The Pho said:


> Several big rumors emerged earlier today.
> Massive layoffs, Christmas is cancelled (MVMCP), Iger gone, apparently Main St might be changing,  cutting hours/days, etc.
> 
> Then there were lots of rumors the past couple weeks.  Selling the China parks, etc



This is all consistent with what we heard early in the pandemic that if the Disney Parks didn't open by August that the Disney Corp (ESPN, Parks, Movies) would go bankrupt.

Those who keep wishing for the parks to be closed, well you may have nothing to come back to if you get your wish.


----------



## Eric Smith

The Pho said:


> Heres all the info I have, reposting from what I wrote in the rumors thread, there may be more details on the threads I pulled this from.
> 
> A few new fairly significant rumors from multiple posters on WDW Magic:


It loses me when they talk about cleaning house at WDI.  That’s the group who just did galaxy’s edge and Pandora.  What’s the issue there?


----------



## AmberMV

The Pho said:


> Heres all the info I have, reposting from what I wrote in the rumors thread, there may be more details on the threads I pulled this from.
> 
> A few new fairly significant rumors from multiple posters on WDW Magic:


Thank you.  Some of it, he seems like he really might be right. Other parts, it feels like he's imparting his own agenda into it.  I guess we shall see...


----------



## Jennasis




----------



## Eric Smith

WorldOfPooh said:


> This is all consistent with what we heard early in the pandemic that if the Disney Parks didn't open by August that the Disney Corp (ESPN, Parks, Movies) would go bankrupt.
> 
> Those who keep wishing for the parks to be closed, well you may have nothing to come back to if you get your wish.


Disney wouldn’t go bankrupt if the parks stayed closed for the rest of 2020.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WorldOfPooh said:


> Those who keep wishing for the parks to be closed, well you may have nothing to come back to if you get your wish.



Silliness.

If these rumours are true the crowds they are pulling right now are not enough, open or closed wouldn’t have changed much as the virus is what’s keeping people away.


----------



## The Pho

AmberMV said:


> Thank you.  Some of it, he seems like he really might be right. Other parts, it feels like he's imparting his own agenda into it.  I guess we shall see...


That’s why I like to post the full quotes rather than paraphrase.  Read into it however you’d like, the context of the statements can make a big difference.   This poster was a reliable insider many years ago and stopped posting rumors for many reasons.




Eric Smith said:


> It loses me when they talk about cleaning house at WDI.  That’s the group who just did galaxy’s edge and Pandora.  What’s the issue there?


There are many threads concerning people’s issues with those, especially on that site, it’s much more critical over there.   This poster is not a fan of the direction Iger has taken the company.  Something prompted their (and several others) return to posting their info.


----------



## Eric Smith

The Pho said:


> That’s why I like to post the full quotes rather than paraphrase.  Read into it however you’d like, the context of the statements can make a big difference.   This poster was a reliable insider many years ago and stopped posting rumors for many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> There are many threads concerning people’s issues with those, especially on that site, it’s much more critical over there.   This poster is not a fan of the direction Iger has taken the company.  Something prompted their return to posting their info though.


Thanks for the context.  That part didn’t make sense to me.  The rest seems plausible.  I have no doubt some serious cuts are on the way if crowd levels don’t improve.


----------



## firefly_ris

_
"The bloat is about to be gone. The mediocrity that's failed upward all our lives is about to be purged. A new company is emerging."_

I could dig it.


----------



## AmberMV

The biggest "hmm" I have right now is that if Disney attendance is so dire why would they have not lifted blockout dates for sub Gold/Plats?  There are thousands of people waiting to go but can't because of blockouts, you can see in the AP calendar the first day Silver and sub AP blockouts are lifted (Aug 7) the parks are full...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> It loses me when they talk about cleaning house at WDI.  That’s the group who just did galaxy’s edge and Pandora.  What’s the issue there?



Well, even if there are good people in there doesn't mean there also aren't other than have been there for a while, grown to having huge salaries, and aren't carrying their weight and maybe blocking rising stars from being elevated 

Just b/c some good products emerge doesn't mean "cleaning" couldn't help


----------



## osufeth24

I don't care what one's opinion on masks are or effectiveness

But one thing is for sure, there's no way they would be allowed to open if they didn't have the mask mandate.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> The biggest "hmm" I have right now is that if Disney attendance is so dire why would they have not lifted blockout dates for sub Gold/Plats?  There are thousands of people waiting to go but can't because of blockouts, you can see in the AP calendar the first day Silver and sub AP blockouts are lifted (Aug 7) the parks are full...



Maybe they don’t want to fill the space with more guests who are not buying tickets or spending money on a resort stay. So basically like with a lot of this my guess is money.


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe they don’t want to fill the space with more guests who are not buying tickets or spending money on a resort stay. So basically like with a lot of this my guess is money.



But the APs reservations are a separate pod.   if those aren't filling up, does it matter?  They wouldn't be taking a resort guests spot as that's a separate pod


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Thank you.  Some of it, he seems like he really might be right. Other parts, it feels like he's imparting his own agenda into it.  I guess we shall see...


Definitely some salty takes in the mix. I don’t doubt for a second that Disney as a whole is hurting, but between billions in credit and government bailout money are we really thinking they’ll just go bankrupt and close up shop?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> But the APs reservations are a separate pod.   if those aren't filling up, does it matter?



Sorry, not sure what you’re asking.

Just saying I don’t think lifting blackout dates changes a lot if attendance (spending) is a problem. Maybe you’d have some booking resorts, I don’t know. People blacked out are solely Florida residents, right?


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry, not sure what you’re asking.
> 
> Just saying I don’t think lifting blackout dates changes a lot if attendance (spending) is a problem. Maybe you’d have some booking resorts, I don’t know. People blacked out are solely Florida residents, right?



Right, but if even 20% of those people buy some merch or food, that's at least some revenue they are getting that otherwise they wouldn't be

Im just saying, there's a max amount of park reservations set aside for APs, if currently the APs aren't filling it up, and getting in the park, why not open it to silvers, so they could fill up the remaining spots.

I'm pretty sure Disney wants the parks full at the capacity they set (or else they wouldn't put it at that number)


----------



## constanze

Letsoflyakite said:


> Covid be damned.  Me, my wife and our 2 girls are flying in from the West at the end of August for 9 days at Riviera.  I'll only mention the positives...low crowds, good food, staying at DVC and having Disney Cocktails.
> 
> We are going to make the best of it and burn some points.


We just got back from spending 8 days at the Riviera—- it was amazing!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> Right, but if even 20% of those people buy some merch or food, that's at least some revenue they are getting that otherwise they wouldn't be
> 
> Im just saying, there's a max amount of reservations set aside for APs, if currently the APs aren't filling it up, and getting in the park, why not open it to silvers, so they could fill up the remaining spots.



Lifting black out dates could also pose a problem with higher level passes that aren’t blacked out, but on the other hand they haven’t really seemed to care that APs paid for hopping (and water parks for platinum plus), so


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, even if there are good people in there doesn't mean there also aren't other than have been there for a while, grown to having huge salaries, and aren't carrying their weight and maybe blocking rising stars from being elevated
> 
> Just b/c some good products emerge doesn't mean "cleaning" couldn't help


I was referring to this statement:

“You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.”


----------



## princesscinderella

https://apple.news/At-bumShQSvuQasK1xmKmaA
An interesting article and video link about packages delivered to the nba bubble.  I now know where all the Clorox wipes I can’t find in the store went


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lifting black out dates could also pose a problem with higher level passes that aren’t blacked out, but on the other hand they haven’t really seemed to care that APs paid for hopping (and water parks for platinum plus), so



I mean they've lifted blackout dates previously for silver.  Wouldn't be out of the norm


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry, not sure what you’re asking.
> 
> Just saying I don’t think lifting blackout dates changes a lot if attendance (spending) is a problem. Maybe you’d have some booking resorts, I don’t know. People blacked out are solely Florida residents, right?


I think if they lifted blockouts they'd have more full parks..though the AP avail calendar is full of Gold/Plats anyway without the blockout lifted so who knows.  I actually don't remember if sub Gold/Plat APs are all FL residents or not. I thought not, but could be lol.  I'm even semi-local and still book resorts so I can't be the only one


----------



## jlwhitney

TropicalDIS said:


> Yeah those are the people that we don't want going to Disney. The mask rules are what has allowed them to open, and what has gotten many people to stick with their trips, because they know Disney will do it right, and they will feel safe.



Have you seen how many are flocking to the pigeon forge area? A lot has been because of relaxed mask rules.Indoors and 13 and up for the most part except Dollywood is 3 and up . But Dollywood you can actually remove for pictures, even on certain rides, so much more enjoyable.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Right, but if even 20% of those people buy some merch or food, that's at least some revenue they are getting that otherwise they wouldn't be
> 
> Im just saying, there's a max amount of park reservations set aside for APs, if currently the APs aren't filling it up, and getting in the park, why not open it to silvers, so they could fill up the remaining spots.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Disney wants the parks full at the capacity they set (or else they wouldn't put it at that number)


Disney hasn’t even opened enough reservations to hold normal APs, why open to silver? They’ve made it very clear they do not want APs in the park. You buy a ticket or suck it. And apparently they will close before they let more of us AP riff-raff in.

Whoever is making these calls is stupider than [insert stupidest person you know of here].


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> It loses me when they talk about cleaning house at WDI.  That’s the group who just did galaxy’s edge and Pandora.  What’s the issue there?


Pissed off person who didn’t get hired by WDI?


----------



## hereforthechurros

jlwhitney said:


> Have you seen how many are flocking to the pigeon forge area? A lot has been because of relaxed mask rules.Indoors and 13 and up for the most part except Dollywood is 3 and up . But Dollywood you can actually remove for pictures, even on certain rides, so much more enjoyable.


You seemed to have missed the entire point of masks. Places being lax are what will keep us in this virus cycle for the foreseeable future.


----------



## gottalovepluto

The Pho said:


> Heres all the info I have, reposting from what I wrote in the rumors thread, there may be more details on the threads I pulled this from.
> 
> A few new fairly significant rumors from multiple posters on WDW Magic:


Broke? Please. Disney has borrowed enough to make it through the year even if they didn’t open the parks and never had a movie come out. And dollars to donuts they could go to the market tomorrow and borrow more if they wanted.


----------



## KBoopaloo

hereforthechurros said:


> canceling the Halloween parties was the easy call as they were set to begin only a month or so after opening. But with money to be made you’d think they would want to get some sort of after hours or Christmas party event back on the books. Spread out crowds + more revenue feels like a win right now.


I think the issue is there aren’t really any crowds to spread. And for many guests the appeal of the parties is mainly the lighter crowds. With so few guests and such short queues during daytime operating hours, there is less reason for those guests to pay out any extra for a party ticket - they can do everything they want during the day. At this point I doubt the revenue from the parties would be enough to cover the money they would pay out in staffing for all those cast members for an additional 4-6 hour shift plus whatever expense that comes from the additional entertainment, treats and decor at the parties.


----------



## Makmak

Brianstl said:


> I think the number of Deluxe Resorts and Deluxe DVC facilities often obscure the fact when it comes to actual room numbers, value has over 10,000 rooms onsite and moderates/campsites add over 11,000 more rooms.  Two thirds of the rooms at WDW aren't deluxe.  A large percentage of those rooms were being filled before the current situation by people who many on here don't think in past could afford to go to Disney.  Those people weren't multiple trips per year or even yearly visitors to the parks.  They were people that would save over a couple of years (or longer) for a trip to WDW and Disney counted on them to fill values and moderates, plus the parks.  Now many of those people have to cancel because they can no longer afford the trip.


This is true, and in addition there’s the “conspicuous consumption” issue where many people save for A couple/few years in order to be at the top tier resorts. It’s bragging rights for many people in less economically strong communities to say they stayed at an expensive resort and got expensive TS reservations and add-ons. When I experimented with being a TA I was constantly amazed at how many families would save for years in order to “go all out” with tons of extras instead of all stars and basic attendance. These were not once in a lifetime people these were people that wanted to buy the experience that made them feel the way they expected to feel while at Disney. They also wanted to post gratuitously on social media as a status point. I was a bad travel agent in this experiment as I was always trying to advise the cheapest way to do things.


----------



## Mit88

Not sure how much I believe those rumors. Whoever they are seem to have a nasty grudge with Bob Iger and it got the best of them in that post.

“Mickey Ave” replacing “Main st”...at Disneyland? Yeah....ok. I’ll believe it when I see it


Also, predicting the cancellation of the Christmas Party isn’t exactly the hot take of the year


----------



## jlwhitney

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the issue is there aren’t really any crowds to spread. And for many guests the appeal of the parties is mainly the lighter crowds. With so few guests and such short queues during daytime operating hours, there is less reason for those guests to pay out any extra for a party ticket - they can do everything they want during the day. At this point I doubt the revenue from the parties would be enough to cover the money they would pay out in staffing for all those cast members for an additional 4-6 hour shift plus whatever expense that comes from the additional entertainment, treats and decor at the parties.




No parades, fireworks or meet and greets and stage shows, that alone is enough reason to cancel the parties.


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> Silliness.
> 
> If these rumours are true the crowds they are pulling right now are not enough, open or closed wouldn’t have changed much as the virus is what’s keeping people away.


I said before the parks reopened and I believe it still that the attendance is not an on/off switch. No matter when Disney reopened they will have to invest in a ramp up stage in which a below normal number of guests will visit first and then their positive experiences and word-of-mouth will convince people on the fence to come and in time the attendance numbers will increase accordingly up to the safety limit. I think even the fact that thousands will have returned home the past three weeks healthy and alive will bear fruit without those guests having to say anything.


----------



## Farro

Wait - did I miss something?


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, even if there are good people in there doesn't mean there also aren't other than have been there for a while, grown to having huge salaries, and aren't carrying their weight and maybe blocking rising stars from being elevated
> 
> Just b/c some good products emerge doesn't mean "cleaning" couldn't help


As far as engineers go Imagineers are cheap... and unnecessary if you aren’t doing anything besides DLH DVC, Princess & the Frog and rides Imagineering has already designed....


----------



## Mit88

Jothmas said:


> I said before the parks reopened and I believe it still that the attendance is not an on/off switch. No matter when Disney reopened they will have to invest in a ramp up stage in which a below normal number of guests will visit first and then their positive experiences and word-of-mouth will convince people on the fence to come and in time the attendance numbers will increase accordingly up to the safety limit. I think even the fact that thousands will have returned home the past three weeks healthy and alive will bear fruit without those guests having to say anything.



Eh, I think the question of what’s going on with school and the state quarantine’s are having a big impact on what’s going on now, and what will happen with the Parks in the fall and into the winter. $200 a night at Pop Century isn’t going to pull many “on the fence” down. And a lot of their out of state guests come from NY/NY. 

Could it get better attendance wise in the fall? Sure. But its looking like people are just gonna call it a lost year with Disney and go in droves next year. Might be too late


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Right, but if even 20% of those people buy some merch or food, that's at least some revenue they are getting that otherwise they wouldn't be
> 
> Im just saying, there's a max amount of park reservations set aside for APs, if currently the APs aren't filling it up, and getting in the park, why not open it to silvers, so they could fill up the remaining spots.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Disney wants the parks full at the capacity they set (or else they wouldn't put it at that number)


I think there is a very high up driving force who laser focused on people paying for tickets to make the cash flow work, outside of the box ain’t their thing... wonder if Chapek straight up thought he’d be able to operate parks at a profit because people would buy day tickets?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Makmak said:


> This is true, and in addition there’s the “conspicuous consumption” issue where many people save for A couple/few years in order to be at the top tier resorts. It’s bragging rights for many people in less economically strong communities to say they stayed at an expensive resort and got expensive TS reservations and add-ons. When I experimented with being a TA I was constantly amazed at how many families would save for years in order to “go all out” with tons of extras instead of all stars and basic attendance. These were not once in a lifetime people these were people that wanted to buy the experience that made them feel the way they expected to feel while at Disney. They also wanted to post gratuitously on social media as a status point. I was a bad travel agent in this experiment as I was always trying to advise the cheapest way to do things.



I’d rather go less and stay where I like best. I don’t want to go yearly if it means having to skip favourite resorts. The resorts are a big part of our trip. I refuse to post on social media while on a vacation though because I’m paranoid (I’ll say cautious, lol) so there’s that. Not for bragging purposes.

Honestly, going to a Disney often is a flex in itself. No matter where you stay. I’m assuming most people who don’t go bare bones do so because they like it not to for bragging rights.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Wait - did I miss something?



Just rumours of big news coming.


----------



## Anna_Sh

AmberMV said:


> Layoffs: all but a sure thing. So devastating for all those CMs
> Christmas canceled: saw it coming
> Iger out:  Josh replacing maybe???
> Main Street changing: to what? Not anytime soon. Nothing is being spent right now on modifications
> Hours/days cut: Yup, I think so
> 
> Those all seem pretty reasonable (though heartbreaking).  I bet tomorrow is going to be a crying into a bowl of ice cream kind of day


The only thing I don’t get is this:  if the numbers are really that bad, why didn’t  they go ahead and unblock the lower tiers of APs a little early?  We may not pay to get in each time, but we tend to be enthusiastic about eating and shopping.  I bet attendance will improve on/after August 7th.


----------



## Mit88

Luckily for Universal they allocated and approved the budget for Epic Universe. If they were to have approved and announced it just 6 months later, I don’t think we see that 3rd park


----------



## Anna_Sh

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lifting black out dates could also pose a problem with higher level passes that aren’t blacked out, but on the other hand they haven’t really seemed to care that APs paid for hopping (and water parks for platinum plus), so


They’ve lifted the blockout dates early before.  A couple of years ago, they gave us an extra month.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> It loses me when they talk about cleaning house at WDI.  That’s the group who just did galaxy’s edge and Pandora.  What’s the issue there?


You must not have followed these things very long. WDI is typically one of the first to see cuts when cuts need to happen. They are notorious for huge bloated budgets and cost overruns. People are routinely let go or pushed into retirement at WDI. When projects are canceled or on hold they lay off Imagineers to trim down the costs. Just part of that business. They do great work but it is SO SO SO costly to the Disney company overall.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> You must not have followed these things very long. WDI is typically one of the first to see cuts when cuts need to happen. They are notorious for huge bloated budgets and cost overruns. People are routinely let go or pushed into retirement at WDI. When projects are canceled or on hold they lay off Imagineers to trim down the costs. Just part of that business. They do great work but it is SO SO SO costly to the Disney company overall.


I was more referring to this quote:

“You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.”


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I was more referring to this quote:
> 
> “You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.”


There is always nonsense in many of these rumors. Some of these "insiders" are built on nostalgia and bitter about past theme park losses. WDI isn't talentless, their talent just has a large price tag.


----------



## Anna_Sh

jenjersnap said:


> The extra emptiness may be the only upside to lots of rain and wind, although we will be at DHS on Saturday and kids really want to ride SDD (for the first time! ) so I hope it holds off a little. Also, we are changing resorts on Sunday, no parks, and I don’t know what to do during our “homelessness“ since hanging at pool seems unlikely...any locals have suggestions for rainy day stuff that is actually open now...museums, etc? We have a car.


I think DS is easier on rainy days than the parks.  Social distancing may change that a bit, but I rarely cancel a planned trip to DS even if it’s definitely going to rain.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> Luckily for Universal they allocated and approved the budget for Epic Universe. If they were to have approved and announced it just 6 months later, I don’t think we see that 3rd park


Has construction really gotten going?  In other words, could they cancel it if they really needed to?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I was referring to this statement:
> 
> “You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.”



Guess I took that as hyperbole but if they literally meant get rid of every single person there and start from ground zero then I agree with you that it would be surprising/mistake

I took it more as it has grown and ballooned more than it needs to be and you can trim a lot "of the fat" there as less new projects / capital spending and less imagineers needed


----------



## Jothmas

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’d rather go less and stay where I like best. I don’t want to go yearly if it means having to skip favourite resorts. The resorts are a big part of our trip. I refuse to post on social media while on a vacation though because I’m paranoid (I’ll say cautious, lol) so there’s that. Not for bragging purposes.
> 
> Honestly, going to a Disney often is a flex in itself. No matter where you stay. I’m assuming most people who don’t go bare bones do so because they like it not to for bragging rights.


It may be a small percentage, I don’t know, but there are also the parsimonious and/or bargain hunters like me. My bragging, and I definitely do it, is when I get the cheapest room at the cheapest resort with rock bottom airfare and rental car. That’s my flex. I can afford a lot more, but the thrill is getting something for the lowest price possible and then telling everyone I know about it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> You must not have followed these things very long. WDI is typically one of the first to see cuts when cuts need to happen. They are notorious for huge bloated budgets and cost overruns. People are routinely let go or pushed into retirement at WDI. When projects are canceled or on hold they lay off Imagineers to trim down the costs. Just part of that business. They do great work but it is SO SO SO costly to the Disney company overall.


Oof. Cheap salaries, stupid expensive budgets.... yeah I’d ax them first too. But not in a clean the house and change the model sort of way. Just in a lay-off everyone you can and hire new labor we can when we start up again sort of way.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anna_Sh said:


> Has construction really gotten going?  In other words, could they cancel it if they really needed to?


I thought I’d seen a rumor Epic construction had stopped but I can’t find it...


----------



## The Pho

Anna_Sh said:


> Has construction really gotten going?  In other words, could they cancel it if they really needed to?


Vertical construction is on hold.  The park has been currently delayed for one year.  They never stopped site work though.


----------



## AmberMV

So are we assuming these rumors are coming out because of the financials discussion next week? Will they announce things during the call, or right before or after?


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> There is always nonsense in many of these rumors. Some of these "insiders" are built on nostalgia and bitter about past theme park losses. WDI isn't talentless, their talent just has a large price tag.


I agree with that,  but that talent is how you build the best theme parks on the planet.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> So are we assuming these rumors are coming out because of the financials discussion next week? Will they announce things during the call, or right before or after?


They won't announce doom and gloom during the call. They will want to make things look as good as they can even though they will be terrible. You say a bunch of negatives and stock price goes down even further.


----------



## AmberMV

gottalovepluto said:


> Oof. Cheap salaries, stupid expensive budgets.... yeah I’d ax them first too. But not in a clean the house and change the model sort of way. Just in a lay-off everyone you can and hire new labor we can when we start up again sort of way.


Those things happen even when the economy is booming.  My brother was hired at NASA 5 or 6 years ago after they forced some high-priced career engineers into retirement so that they could hire fresh college graduates for a fraction of the cost.  It's just the way it works sometimes.


----------



## Jothmas

Regarding layoffs and the ability to cut,  I have been surprised this week to see how many CMs there are working in the parks. I assume there must be some minimum for safety reasons, but I thought there would be fewer than what I have seen. For example, I think there were five CMs working Living with the Land and there was zero queue and we were the only people on the boat and no one in the boat ahead of us. The CMs outnumbered the guests.


----------



## Vern60

Eric Smith said:


> I was more referring to this quote:
> 
> “You can't layoff enough people in WDI. The place needs to be shut down and padlocked. Then after a period of time, you bring it back to life. With new people, with new dreams. And without this tired bunch of talentless hacks.”


I dunno, this sort of reeks of a disgruntled ex employee to me, celebrating that Disney has fallen on hard times. Not saying these things couldn't happen, I have absolutely no idea. But it does read that way to me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Vern60 said:


> I dunno, this sort of reeks of a disgruntled ex employee to me, celebrating that Disney has fallen on hard times. Not saying these things couldn't happen, I have absolutely no idea. But it does read that way to me.



There are many people who want Disney to fail. It’s...odd.


----------



## rteetz

Vern60 said:


> I dunno, this sort of reeks of a disgruntled ex employee to me, celebrating that Disney has fallen on hard times. Not saying these things couldn't happen, I have absolutely no idea. But it does read that way to me.


Many of these Disney "purists" are thrilled with this sort of stuff. They hope the company will be reborn to the way they want to whatever.


----------



## AmberMV

Jothmas said:


> Regarding layoffs and the ability to cut,  I have been surprised this week to see how many CMs there are working in the parks. I assume there must be some minimum for safety reasons, but I thought there would be fewer than what I have seen. For example, I think there were five CMs working Living with the Land and there was zero queue and we were the only people on the boat and no one in the boat ahead of us. The CMs outnumbered the guests.


Even with the reservation system I think they are walking a fine line between making sure they have enough staff to keep things orderly (they especially don't need any more DFB click bait photos of globs of people in front of rides), making sure their CMs can put food on the table and have a place to sleep, and not staffing too heavily where they are losing extra money daily.  But I think after the financials call next week the amount of CMs in the parks will be decreasing


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> They won't announce doom and gloom during the call. They will want to make things look as good as they can even though they will be terrible. You say a bunch of negatives and stock price goes down even further.


Didn't Chapek comment about how demand was solid during the last call? (or shortly after?)


----------



## AmberMV

Vern60 said:


> Didn't Chapek comment about how demand was solid during the last call? (or shortly after?)


He talked a lot of crap IMO    Basically said there were swarms of people just itching to get into the Gates, but Florida didn't do what he was expecting it do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Many of these Disney "purists" are thrilled with this sort of stuff. They hope the company will be reborn to the way they want to whatever.



Oh, can I hope for a rebirth of Canadian par deals? I have vague memories of those. Stupid exchange rate.

Excuse me, Mr Eisner, when you overthrow and take over please do me a solid. Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

Vern60 said:


> Didn't Chapek comment about how demand was solid during the last call? (or shortly after?)


Demand isn't normally an issue. I think even now demand is there but there are restrictions that people can't get around in some instances. International travel is basically non-existent. And domestic travel has 14-day quarantine restrictions hindering people. So people may want to go but they are being stopped due to these things.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> You seemed to have missed the entire point of masks. Places being lax are what will keep us in this virus cycle for the foreseeable future.


As much as I was anti-mask a couple months ago- I ain’t anymore. I wear my masks out and I’d wear them to Disney! Except I can’t get to WDW for a couple months to make up for my late March AP trip cancelled by COVID but Disney won’t extend my AP long enough to get me there. So I’ll take my $40 cash refund instead of dropping $2-3k on a WDW trip a couple months from now (hey, I splurge at the Mouse!).

Only in the world of Disney does that math make sense. And I think we’re starting to learn COVID 2020s even Disney Math... Alienating your most ardent fans because you just know normal folks cannot wait to pay tip dollar for your limited offerings- OMG   This train wreck is spectacularly fascinating.

SO- here’s my q! What would YOU have done? I know folks have things they would have done differently and I’m interested in what they are. Personally I can only see from my own pissed off perspective so I want to know some others ... I’d have opened up a lot more AP slots. Ran deals on meals for APs. Gotten them to clear out the old merch (Disney is doing this- minus they actually letting them into the park part). AND offered something crazy to stay with the company during these trying times- like a half price renewal to lock 2020 expirations into Disney for their first post-COVID trip once they were ready to travel again with the full knowledge holidays would book, most would get cancelled and folks would finally start using those APs renewed this year second half of 2021.

Pissing off APs to the point they opt for cash refunds no matter how small the amount would absolutely have been at the bottom of my list.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> Didn't Chapek comment about how demand was solid during the last call? (or shortly after?)


Has reality ever bothered that dude?

Let’s take a minute and recall the excellent social distancing at Shanghai Disneyland he touted to CNBC when WDW announced their reopening. (Stated after blogs were posting pics of PACKED parade routes )


----------



## Vern60

Well, that's a good point. No way would I think about going if our state had a quarantine. I just feel sad though, that as more and more things are cut, or hours or events or what not, demand will lessen even more. It's a classic death spiral it seems to me unless something can break the trend. Kinda like Tinks light going out in Peter Pan ... sad.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Do we think the parks could drop to 5 days a week pre-labor day?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> As much as I was anti-mask a couple months ago- I ain’t anymore. I wear my masks out and I’d wear them to Disney! Except I can’t get to WDW for a couple months to make up for my late March AP trip cancelled by COVID but Disney won’t extend my AP long enough to get me there. So I’ll take my $40 cash refund instead of dropping $2-3k on a WDW trip a couple months from now (hey, I splurge at the Mouse!).
> 
> Only in the world of Disney does that math make sense. And I think we’re starting to learn COVID 2020s even Disney Math... Alienating your most ardent fans because you just know normal folks cannot wait to pay tip dollar for your limited offerings- OMG   This train wreck is spectacularly fascinating.
> 
> SO- here’s my q! What would YOU have done? I know folks have things they would have done differently and I’m interested in what they are. Personally I can only see from my own pissed off perspective so I want to know some others ... I’d have opened up a lot more AP slots. Ran deals on meals for APs. Gotten them to clear out the old merch (Disney is doing this- minus they actually letting them into the park part). AND offered something crazy to stay with the company during these trying times- like a half price renewal to lock 2020 expirations into Disney for their first post-COVID trip once they were ready to travel again with the full knowledge holidays would book, most would get cancelled and folks would finally start using those APs renewed this year second half of 2021.
> 
> Pissing off APs to the point they opt for cash refunds no matter how small the amount would absolutely have been at the bottom of my list.



Quick cash? All APs are frozen and anyone who wants to come needs to buy tickets  . No that would have been a disaster lol.

What could they have done different to draw people (and their money) in more? I’m honesty not sure much. There are only so many restaurants open. There is only so much merch you can push and if you have to deeply discount it it may not be worth it given the other drops in spending from normal times. There are only so many people who will come stay at a resort right now, and the further you discount the less worthwhile it becomes to host more and more guests. I really think the major issues are out of their hands, that being inability/unwillingness to go.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> They won't announce doom and gloom during the call. They will want to make things look as good as they can even though they will be terrible. You say a bunch of negatives and stock price goes down even further.


There’s a part of me that would love to see Chapek stumble his way through explaining enacting these doom and gloom scenarios to analysts on the call next week


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

AmberMV said:


> Even with the reservation system I think they are walking a fine line between making sure they have enough staff to keep things orderly (they especially don't need any more DFB click bait photos of globs of people in front of rides), making sure their CMs can put food on the table and have a place to sleep, and not staffing too heavily where they are losing extra money daily.  But I think after the financials call next week the amount of CMs in the parks will be decreasing


I'm here now and I am shocked, and I mean shocked at the amount of CMs who are seemingly doing nothing of value.  For example today, at world of Disney we saw a CM holding a handheld social distancing sign while just about two feet away was the exact same sign on a metal stand.  We also saw that at AK today when two CM who were holding this same sign were about 10 feet away from each other and having a conversation.  There's CM in line who's only job is to tell you when to walk to the next social distance marker on the floor, something you've done on your own the entire line up to that point.  Insanely enough, the amount of lifeguards doesn't seem to have increased and that's where masks and social distancing are pretty relaxed. I've also noticed what I assume to be middle management (dressed real nice) just basically standing around seemingly everywhere and trying to looks busy.  I usually take most rumors with a grain of salt, but man the amount of money going to people who at face value are doing nothing meaningful has me worried.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> Do we think the parks could drop to 5 days a week pre-labor day?


Anything is possible  If you’re headed down there soon I’d be ready to be very flexible just because of these new rumors. Hopefully if enacted it would be a rotational type basis so a park or two is always open.

But what a mess for the Park Reservation system. Can IT even handle such a drastic change with moving all who have already booked to another park?


----------



## Wreckem

AmberMV said:


> Thank you.  Some of it, he seems like he really might be right. Other parts, it feels like he's imparting his own agenda into it.  I guess we shall see...



For sure. A lot of that thread appears somewhat agenda driven. There’s probably a kernel of truth in there though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Anything is possible  If you’re headed down there soon I’d be ready to be very flexible. Hopefully if enacted it would be a rotational type basis so a park or two is always open.
> 
> But what a mess for the Park Reservation system. Can IT even handle such a drastic change with moving all who have already booked to another park?



That’s what the castle screen is for. 

It could be like when your ride went down you were holding a FP for. An “any park” pass, with an asterisk excluding DHS.

(Feel the need to make clear for anyone not completely reading every post that this is wild speculation at this point, we have no concrete reason to believe parks are closing)


----------



## figmentfinesse

gottalovepluto said:


> Anything is possible  If you’re headed down there soon I’d be ready to be very flexible just because of these new rumors. Hopefully if enacted it would be a rotational type basis so a park or two is always open.
> 
> But what a mess for the Park Reservation system. Can IT even handle such a drastic change with moving all who have already booked to another park?



I am going down soon!  11 days. Man that would be tough to monkey with all the reservations.  That’s an excellent point about the IT.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We need to remember that the Chapek interview was before Florida had cases in the 5 digit range daily...


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> Many of these Disney "purists" are thrilled with this sort of stuff. They hope the company will be reborn to the way they want to whatever.



Those people are agenda driven and delusional. What they are wanting isn’t going to happen if Disney has to sell the parks. 

I personally don’t see Disney selling the parks. I can see them selling off other assets if they need to. The parks aren’t the financial drag right now anyways, right now it’s the hotels. The hotels are one of their biggest liabilities. 

Honestly everyone concerned about Disney should be watching the gambling resort hotel industry. How it goes for them will likely be how it goes for Disney’s resorts/hotels.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> We need to remember that the Chapek interview was before Florida had cases in the 5 digit range daily...


*
This  is important. The last earnings call (where he really emphasized the pent-up demand) was in early May, and while I don’t remember specific case or unemployment numbers from around the country (much less in FL) or anything at that point, I’m fairly confident everything was a different situation altogether back then.*

*I’m curious if in the next earnings call he’ll say whether the pent-up demand came through as expected.*


----------



## zapple

I’ve been on property since Saturday, we’re DVC members from VA (we drove) and this trip is a rescheduled one from April and here are a few observations:

Mask compliance has been great, people are distancing well in lines, but stores are not so great. My husband was creeped out by the amount of people getting close to us in the Emporium and he had to leave, they are letting too many people in there.

Crowds are definitely heavier at MK than the vloggers were showing the first 2 weeks. It’s not “crowded” but very few rides are walk ons. HS crowds are about the same as they have been since opening, and it’s uncomfortably crowded in some of the choke points.  AK and Epcot are dead.

The lack of park hopping is the most annoying thing to us right now. We have never just gone to one park in a day, we are die hard park hoppers and not being able to get that delicious epcot festival food any evening we want is hard. And the food is awesome at F&W, limited selection but it’s all really good. 

The resorts are also more crowded at night since the parks close early, everyone piles into the pool making them too crowded for us, especially with the lack of masks in the pool.

The lines for the skyliner are very long at park opening times. It’s already pretty bad at the CB station and it’s only going to get worse now the resort is open.

Please be patient with the CMs, many of them are not working at their usual places, especially food and beverage.

Overall, I’m really impressed with the safety precautions, staff in parks and resorts are taking it seriously and most guests are too. My husband is a managing engineer at a high reliability organization and he got permission to travel because of Disney’s policies and he is able to fully follow all of his company’s safety requirements while here, because we drove our own car (if we had flown he would have had to quarantine for 2 weeks) and he can just remove himself from anywhere that seems problematic. For instance, if we were to be stuck in an indoor queue without moving for 14 minutes, we would need to leave the queue because 15 minutes even with masks on would be a violation, especially those switchback queues with the plexiglass barriers. This hasn’t happened yet, because we’ve mostly been staying away from rides with long lines that break down frequently (I’m looking at you Rise!) He says people are actually being more compliant at Disney than at his own workplace, and that’s saying a lot.

We will not go to Disney Springs though because they are not living up to the standards of the parks and resorts, and they should be called out on that. 

Bottom line, you CAN visit safely, if you’re aware of your surroundings and do your research. Disney is really trying to make this work and while there’s room for improvement, they’re doing a good job.


----------



## Wreckem

JacknSally said:


> *
> This  is important. The last earnings call (where he really emphasized the pent-up demand) was in early May, and while I don’t remember specific case or unemployment numbers from around the country (much less in FL) or anything at that point, I’m fairly confident everything was a different situation altogether back then.*
> 
> *I’m curious if in the next earnings call he’ll say whether the pent-up demand came through as expected.*



On the date of the last earnings call there were 740ish new cases and only a total of 35000 cases in Florida. Even when they announced the reopening plans in late May case loads were low. On May 27 there were only 454 new cases reported and 52,000ish total. 

Had things stay relatively tame like that I’m sure Disney and the parks would be in a much better place. Things didn’t hit the fan until mid June and we all know where we are today. In two months since they announced reopening plans the daily new cases  are now 25+ times higher, overall cases have quadrupled as has the daily death count has quadrupled, while overall death count has tripled.

I am just glad the 4th of July holiday didn’t lead to the same surge as Memorial Day holiday in places like Texas and Florida. There is definitely a Fourth of July surge in other states that didn’t really have a surge after Memorial Day. I know a lot of governmental officials, especially school districts are worried about the Labor Day holiday. People keep asking why is October being thrown out as the date for a lot of in person schooling resuming and it all comes back to Labor Day.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Demand isn't normally an issue. I think even now demand is there but there are restrictions that people can't get around in some instances. International travel is basically non-existent. And domestic travel has 14-day quarantine restrictions hindering people. So people may want to go but they are being stopped due to these things.


I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


----------



## Wreckem

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


That is probably true. This board is over smoking or the number of people who want to go.


I’ve gone to both Vegas and Orlando in the past month. If Disney has opened earlier I would have went. I cannot go now because I’m back on contract next week and back in person the week after. While I don’t have travel restrictions, I don’t have the days to burn to be out two weeks of work if I get sick nor can I afford to be docked my daily rate. My wife on the other hand has 45 days to burn but her employer would be none to happen for her to be out two weeks right now or ever. I was able to do Vegas and Orlando this month because I didn’t have to worry about losing pay.

I do currently have a week at Thanksgiving and Christmas booked. Christmas is actually double booked with cruise I need to lift and shift or cancel. Once I sort out the cruise the others will be week of decisions. Unless of course our employers have travel restrictions through the remainder of the the year. I’ll find that out next week.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


I can only speak to the situation with people I know. Based on friends and colleagues, and from speaking to a realtor who serves that population, a lot of people who have not financially suffered as a result of COVID have instead made large investments into "safe" and "secure" forms of relaxation. Instead of planned international vacations or high-expenditure Disney trips (CL, VIP tours, deluxe dining plans), the purchasing lake houses, several people we know have bought "luxury" motor homes (and used them to tour national parks); people who didn't already have a pool are building resort-style pools,...

Additionally, a lot of these people were not infrequent visitors of WDW, but had neither the interest or time to devote to learning the ins and outs of planning a Disney trip - they'd hire a TA to plan everything (or completely turn the reigns over to someone else they trusted). They'll see ads but won't seek out information themselves. I can't count the number of colleagues I spoke to who just wanted to go to WDW and not have to worry about ANY planning. Even trying to help them pick a resort was a chore - as soon as they'd hear about the number of deluxe resorts and how they all have different themes, their eyes glossed over and they just wanted to be put in "the nicest one" (which I guess makes sense considering normal living conditions). (And these aren't people doing it for social media purposes.)

Obviously repeat visitors did become somewhat familiar with FP+, etc. However, there is now a mix of those who don't know about any of the changes in protocol/procedure Disney has made as a result of COVID (and in turn don't know how safe or unsafe the parks may be), and those who have heard bits and pieces about these changes and felt exhausted at the idea of relearning things. They're also tied up with the large new expenditures (lake houses, boats, pools).

I think there are a host of reasons (financial, quarantine requirements, masks, caution and/or fear, reduced experiences (entertainment, resorts, restaurants), etc) why a lot of people aren't going to WDW right now. (And I'd guess they for most people, it's a combination of reasons.) I just know that among people I know, many are still traveling, they're just buying expensive motor homes and going to national parks. I also think wider advertising would help (maybe targeted advertising?), but as many have mentioned, that would probably get a lot of bad press.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> Anything is possible  If you’re headed down there soon I’d be ready to be very flexible just because of these new rumors. Hopefully if enacted it would be a rotational type basis so a park or two is always open.
> 
> But what a mess for the Park Reservation system. Can IT even handle such a drastic change with moving all who have already booked to another park?


Presumably it will maybe be like when all the ADRs were removed. Delete all those affected and email everyone saying they need to do it all again.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *This ⤴ is important. The last earnings call (where he really emphasized the pent-up demand) was in early May, and while I don’t remember specific case or unemployment numbers from around the country (much less in FL) or anything at that point, I’m fairly confident everything was a different situation altogether back then.*
> 
> *I’m curious if in the next earnings call he’ll say whether the pent-up demand came through as expected.*


From what I remember of this thread back in May, there were a lot of people just waiting it out at that point. We didn't know what the reopening was going to look like at all then. The whole M discussion had barely started and was just an outrageous rumour.


----------



## anthony2k7

so wait, what's Mickey Ave / Main St rumour? Surely they cannot mess with Main St in either DL or MK!?


----------



## anthony2k7

One curious thing for me right now is that the current dire rumours and the general park emptiness doesn't seem to have had much of a negative effect on Disneys share price. Its pretty flat still on where it was just before opening, even with the big movie delays since then.

The markets usually catch onto pending dire announcements before they happen regardless of how many NDAs are in place.


----------



## Eric Smith

figmentfinesse said:


> Do we think the parks could drop to 5 days a week pre-labor day?


I don’t think the five day a week schedule will happen.  I would think that a five day schedule would cause a rash of cancellations.


----------



## yulilin3

thingaboutarsenal said:


> I'm here now and I am shocked, and I mean shocked at the amount of CMs who are seemingly doing nothing of value.  For example today, at world of Disney we saw a CM holding a handheld social distancing sign while just about two feet away was the exact same sign on a metal stand.  We also saw that at AK today when two CM who were holding this same sign were about 10 feet away from each other and having a conversation.  There's CM in line who's only job is to tell you when to walk to the next social distance marker on the floor, something you've done on your own the entire line up to that point.  Insanely enough, the amount of lifeguards doesn't seem to have increased and that's where masks and social distancing are pretty relaxed. I've also noticed what I assume to be middle management (dressed real nice) just basically standing around seemingly everywhere and trying to looks busy.  I usually take most rumors with a grain of salt, but man the amount of money going to people who at face value are doing nothing meaningful has me worried.


And still so many CM on furloughed. They are keeping the pool staffed with the necessary amount of people to not add to the capacity of the area. The slide operators and lifeguards from the water parks are usually the CM you see now doing "crowd control" . They are definitely overstaffed right now


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


we can't really generalize aside from what we know personally, I have 5 friends and their families who had trips planned and they live in England and Austria and they can't come right now, they really wanted to come, also another friend had her flights cancelled by AA for March of next year already, she's also from the UK. I think demand is there and people do want to come but there's a lot of other factors that prevent people from doing so, especially the quarantine


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t think the five day a week schedule will happen.  I would think that a five day schedule would cause a rash of cancellations.


I think its quite possible some or all the parks go 5 days a week. However, they wont be all closed on the same 2 days. I would not be at all surprised if MK/HS stay open 7 days but AK drops to 5 days say Wed to Sun, and Epcot either went evenings only or 5 days Fri to Tue.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> we can't really generalize aside from what we know personally, I have 5 friends and their families who had trips planned and they live in England and Austria and they can't come right now, they really wanted to come, also another friend had her flights cancelled by AA for March of next year already, she's also from the UK. I think demand is there and people do want to come but there's a lot of other factors that prevent people from doing so, especially the quarantine


I dont think so. I think the issues have many layers and peoples thoughts need to work through those layers.

People may think they want to go right now but can't due to no international travel. However, I think many of those if the restrictions were lifted tomorrow would then think ok... but what about Fl cases? What about our local economy? Will the flights really be safe? They may well then change their minds again and still not go.


----------



## yulilin3

At MK toll plaza,  being held until 8:15. Saw the rover launch from here,  just the flare and cloud flume but always pretty cool


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *This ⤴ is important. The last earnings call (where he really emphasized the pent-up demand) was in early May, and while I don’t remember specific case or unemployment numbers from around the country (much less in FL) or anything at that point, I’m fairly confident everything was a different situation altogether back then.*
> 
> *I’m curious if in the next earnings call he’ll say whether the pent-up demand came through as expected.*



Also will be interesting how they position it as companies like to set a bar they can clear in the annual results

So will the quarter results and messaging appear a bit extra doom and gloom but with an eye for how they can manage, etc - and then for next Quarter (which I believe ends Disney's fiscal year) when they beat those (very) low guidance numbers the analysts are happy and the stock rebounds


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


I’m not saying the parks would be filled to the brim with people or anything. I do think the parks would fill more frequently to their allotted capacities if there were less travel restrictions though.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> I think its quite possible some or all the parks go 5 days a week. However, they wont be all closed on the same 2 days. I would not be at all surprised if MK/HS stay open 7 days but AK drops to 5 days say Wed to Sun, and Epcot either went evenings only or 5 days Fri to Tue.


Agree with all of this. Completely.


----------



## Farro

I think coming announcement will just be cancellation of Christmas party and Candlelight Processional.

I think announcement of parks closing on different days (which I agree will happen) will come near Labor Day.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.



People are traveling where I live. Most of of my friends have gone somewhere this summer, and many others. But none of them are going to Disney/Universal like they many had planned, they are going elsewhere.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I think coming announcement will just be cancellation of Christmas party and Candlelight Processional.
> 
> I think announcement of parks closing on different days (which I agree will happen) will come near Labor Day.


OK, but that surely makes no sense. If they are closing parks on days because they are losing money then surely they should be doing that as soon as possible rather than wait a bit knowingly losing more money?


----------



## CastAStone

Vern60 said:


> Didn't Chapek comment about how demand was solid during the last call? (or shortly after?)


I believe it was the CNBC interview the day they submitted their plan to Florida. Basically said they would be able to fill to whatever capacity was. I think at the time their data likely indicated that was true. Reading through these boards its clear that a lot of people are waiting as long as they can to cancel because they really want to go! I for example have a Disneyland vacation planned for November and I'm not planning to make any decisions on it until at least mid September. If they surveyed me right now and asked me if I still _want to go_ or if I am still _planning to go_ the answer is an undeniable yes. But _will I go_ is a totally different question - the answer is we'll see.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> OK, but that surely makes no sense. If they are closing parks on days because they are losing money then surely they should be doing that as soon as possible rather than wait a bit knowingly losing more money?


The insiders on the other boards said Sept/Oct timeline for implementing whatever they decide.


----------



## anthony2k7

jlwhitney said:


> People are traveling where I live. Most of of my friends have gone somewhere this summer, and many others. But none of them are going to Disney/Universal like they many had planned, they are going elsewhere.


On my work social virtual drinking session last week with my immediate team of 10, someone asked if anyone had plans to go anywhere. Nope, not one person had plans to go anywhere right now even in our own country (UK).


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> On my work social virtual drinking session last week with my immediate team of 10, someone asked if anyone had plans to go anywhere. Nope, not one person had plans to go anywhere right now even in our own country (UK).


My experience is basically the opposite.  I'd say over half of the people I know either have gone or are going on some sort of vacation.  Some have even gone to Florida in the past month which seems crazy to me.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Wreckem said:


> Those people are agenda driven and delusional. What they are wanting isn’t going to happen if Disney has to sell the parks.
> 
> I personally don’t see Disney selling the parks. I can see them selling off other assets if they need to. The parks aren’t the financial drag right now anyways, right now it’s the hotels. The hotels are one of their biggest liabilities.
> 
> Honestly everyone concerned about Disney should be watching the gambling resort hotel industry. How it goes for them will likely be how it goes for Disney’s resorts/hotels.



I could see selling all the China parks just so that the risk is gone...when the world was "normal", there was no risk having these...but right now, the world in not normal, and while the US is definitely in turmoil...we are not the only ones...and it's that risk that Disney may need to offset right now...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> On my work social virtual drinking session last week with my immediate team of 10, someone asked if anyone had plans to go anywhere. Nope, not one person had plans to go anywhere right now even in our own country (UK).



In my team we have been talking about summer vacation plans and stuff and people are going places, but just local things.  For example, I live downstate in NY and our summer vacation plan is we rented a house in the upstate region of the state.  People are doing things like that.

I am sure the travel restrictions play a role but people also just don't want to be too far from home- just feels "safer" to be a 4 hour car ride vs a 4 hour plane ride away


----------



## TwoMisfits

jlwhitney said:


> People are traveling where I live. Most of of my friends have gone somewhere this summer, and many others. But none of them are going to Disney/Universal like they many had planned, they are going elsewhere.



Yeah, unlike me (still waiting for planned trip #6 not to get canceled in Sept after my 1st 5 were all wrecked), all my friends have also traveled - beaches and mountain/lake areas plans were the clear winners this summer...


----------



## AmberMV

TheMaxRebo said:


> In my team we have been talking about summer vacation plans and stuff and people are going places, but just local things.  For example, I live downstate in NY and our summer vacation plan is we rented a house in the upstate region of the state.  People are doing things like that.
> 
> I am sure the travel restrictions play a role but people also just don't want to be too far from home- just feels "safer" to be a 4 hour car ride vs a 4 hour plane ride away


Same, but in Florida. Everyone I know are doing local visits within the state. Even I wouldn't fly out of state right now (I say that because I have 3 toddlers who we've been home most of the last 5 months with and I'd do almost anything for time away  )


----------



## osufeth24

CastAStone said:


> The insiders on the other boards said Sept/Oct timeline for implementing whatever they decide.



please let it be closer to oct 

Having attempt #4 with my friends coming down for a 4 day trip mid/late sept.  I just wanna get them on Rise of the Resistance


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> My experience is basically the opposite.  I'd say over half of the people I know either have gone or are going on some sort of vacation.  Some have even gone to Florida in the past month which seems crazy to me.


We're going to vacation but here's the thing - we were planning to fly to Disney World. Now we're going to drive to an oceanfront beach house in NC (for less than a stay at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, which is not on an actual beach). Other than the occasional bathroom stop on the way down and back, we plan to encounter 0 other people the entire time we are there. That's pretty hard to do at WDW.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> We're going to vacation but here's the thing - we were planning to fly to Disney World. Now we're going to drive to an oceanfront beach house in NC (for less than a stay at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, which is not on an actual beach). Other than the occasional bathroom stop on the way down and back, we plan to encounter 0 other people the entire time we are there. That's pretty hard to do at WDW.


We're doing a similar thing.  We were supposed to be at Disney at the end of September and now we rented a cabin in the Smokey Mountains over Labor Day.  We're still holding out hope that Florida can get their act together by Christmas.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

With so many travel restrictions and people not wanting to get on planes right now, here in my area many have opted to do local vacations to cottages or staycations at home.  That said.. We left it too late to decide and now can’t find a decent cottage for a week in August.  Local resorts seem to be quite booked up as well.

I work for a Regional government with thousands of employees. Almost weekly now we are receiving management emails encouraging us to use our vacation allotment for this year, that carry overs into 2021 will not be approved without a valid reason. Which would suggest people are not vacationing. 
I am looking forward to the return to some kind of normalcy.


----------



## mattpeto

I don't see Disney doing anything drastic.

Disney built the new reservation system to control the crowd levels.  While it's possible that the demand is way below expectations, I'd still be pretty shocked if they uprooted a system they just put in to deal with the 2nd worst-case scenario.  

Scaling back the resort openings is the next logical step.  I also expect some packages for the locals to entice them to come back to the parks or stay at the resorts.


----------



## jlwhitney

TwoMisfits said:


> Yeah, unlike me (still waiting for planned trip #6 not to get canceled in Sept after my 1st 5 were all wrecked), all my friends have also traveled - beaches and mountain/lake areas plans were the clear winners this summer...



A lot have also gone to Pigeon forge,that includes us, also. I agree a lot of outdoors vacations, but not all.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> please let it be closer to oct
> 
> Having attempt #4 with my friends coming down for a 4 day trip mid/late sept.  I just wanna get them on Rise of the Resistance



I don’t think the parks closures would impact DHS, or even MK. I think those 2 will continue to run 7 days a week. EPCOT and AK are the ones having attendance issues. So is MK, but they really cant shut down a castle park in a scenario like this. And I don’t think they’ll close EPCOT and AK in consecutive days. Maybe Epcot on Mon, AK on Tues, Epcot on Wed, AK on Thur.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OnceUponATime15 said:


> With so many travel restrictions and people not wanting to get on planes right now, here in my area many have opted to do local vacations to cottages or staycations at home.  That said.. We left it too late to decide and now can’t find a decent cottage for a week in August.  Local resorts seem to be quite booked up as well.
> 
> I work for a Regional government with thousands of employees. Almost weekly now we are receiving management emails encouraging us to use our vacation allotment for this year, that carry overs into 2021 will not be approved without a valid reason. Which would suggest people not vacationing.
> I am looking forward to the return to some kind of normalcy.



we are getting that encouragement too - though they have updated the carry over policy just knowing people aren't able to take vacation days like normal.  Normally we are able to carry over 5 days and they have to be used within the first quarter of that next year - but now we can carry over up to 10 days and have the full next year to use them


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think the parks closures would impact DHS, or even MK. I think those 2 will continue to run 7 days a week. EPCOT and AK are the ones having attendance issues. So is MK, but they really cant shut down a castle park in a scenario like this. And I don’t think they’ll close EPCOT and AK in consecutive days. Maybe Epcot on Mon, AK on Tues, Epcot on Wed, AK on Thur.



Our plan right now is AK wed HS thurs and Epcot fri, and HS Saturday as a backup if we don't get on Rise on Thurs 

guess we'll see.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just an observation: Some of the posters on this thread seem to believe that executives never change their minds.  A good executive is constantly re-evaluating their positions and doing what makes the most sense based on the available data.


----------



## Hoodie

CastAStone said:


> The insiders on the other boards said Sept/Oct timeline for implementing whatever they decide.


This makes some sense as it would give guests some time to re-arrange schedules.  Plus, there was that rumor a couple of weeks ago that Disney was planning on closing some of the parks after Labor Day.  At the time, most ignored it, but Sept. timeline would align with that earlier one too.


----------



## mattpeto

OKW Lover said:


> Just an observation: Some of the posters on this thread seem to believe that executives never change their minds.  A good executive is constantly re-evaluating their positions and doing what makes the most sense based on the available data.



Guessing this one was aimed at me.

No doubt, but a good executive also has to be mindful of the brand, and more importantly it's shareholders.  I get it, they may be in survival mode and they need to do what needs to be done to save the company, we all want that.

I just hope the executives built the right system a couple of months ago and we can avoid further closures.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Our plan right now is AK wed HS thurs and Epcot fri, and HS Saturday as a backup if we don't get on Rise on Thurs
> 
> guess we'll see.



I think Fri-Sun is safe from any closures. Even though theyre not hitting capacity at the non DHS parks, those are the days with the highest attendance. Wednesday at AK is the only potential “iffy” one. But these rumors could all be BS and the parks might not close any days. I would just prepare for the possibility of Mon-Thur for EPCOT/AK possibly not being open


----------



## OnceUponATime15

TheMaxRebo said:


> we are getting that encouragement too - though they have updated the carry over policy just knowing people aren't able to take vacation days like normal.  Normally we are able to carry over 5 days and they have to be used within the first quarter of that next year - but now we can carry over up to 10 days and have the full next year to use them



We’ve always been able to carry over up to 10 days, but depending on which department or working group you are in.. it it can be more difficult for some departments to accommodate a carry over.  Now it is sounding like the number of requests being received is going to mean more difficulty across the board for approval.


----------



## ScottFamilyOrlando

dlavender said:


> I think the only thing that will help is getting FL off the "hot spot" list.
> 
> Right now many people just can't or won't travel to FL.
> 
> So their pool of customers is limited to locals. And the only way to get more of them is to drastically reduce resort rates. But even that may not be enough. I don't know why they haven't tried that yet, though.


I don't understand why they don't open up the AP bucket more. I would be there spending money using a spot that they can't seem to fill.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> OK, but that surely makes no sense. If they are closing parks on days because they are losing money then surely they should be doing that as soon as possible rather than wait a bit knowingly losing more money?


They will hold off as long as they can on that. They don’t want to have to shut down operations further.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288830322797404160


----------



## rteetz

Not sure why it’s breaking as we knew this but Comcast just reiterating that it’s still on hold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288819886572163072


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> I don't understand why they don't open up the AP bucket more. I would be there spending money using a spot that they can't seem to fill.



I get the ultimately goal of having as many of the spots available be taken by someone paying new money to secure one .... but once you get to day of I woudl think they could open it up to AP holders - especially for like EPCOT which seems really light and where I would think passholders would spend $ on food, etc.


----------



## dlavender

ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> I don't understand why they don't open up the AP bucket more. I would be there spending money using a spot that they can't seem to fill.



That makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Not sure why it’s breaking as we knew this but Comcast just reiterating that it’s still on hold.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288819886572163072



Seems as though I spoke too soon on the certainty of Epic Universe last night


----------



## hereforthechurros

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the issue is there aren’t really any crowds to spread. And for many guests the appeal of the parties is mainly the lighter crowds. With so few guests and such short queues during daytime operating hours, there is less reason for those guests to pay out any extra for a party ticket - they can do everything they want during the day. At this point I doubt the revenue from the parties would be enough to cover the money they would pay out in staffing for all those cast members for an additional 4-6 hour shift plus whatever expense that comes from the additional entertainment, treats and decor at the parties.


Yeah sorry by crowds spread out I mean events that are safe to put on in the current climate; events that can keep guests safe. I understand there’s no need to dwindle down current crowds any further right now but as someone with three park days coming up, if they added a nighttime event I would jump on it.

No doubt they would be doing it if made sense economically. By not doing it proves it doesn’t make sense right now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We know and Disney knows that Q2 is bad!!  The parks were open for a total of 0 days in the 2nd quarter.  Disney needs to keep things how they are for a while to get people comfortable with coming back.  If they close AK or Epcot that just forces those people to go to MK or DHS which will then be more crowded and cause fear for people.  People have trips planned based on what is going on NOW at the parks.  Start taking more things away and more will cancel.  Disney just needs to hold tight and push through.  Give it more than 3 weeks for goodness sakes!


----------



## Moliphino

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I work for a Regional government with thousands of employees. Almost weekly now we are receiving management emails encouraging us to use our vacation allotment for this year, that carry overs into 2021 will not be approved without a valid reason. Which would suggest people not vacationing.
> I am looking forward to the return to some kind of normalcy.



I've been told to use mine up sooner rather than later. Nothing will carry over and requests for very late in the year will probably not be approved because too many people will be trying for then, as everyone has been putting vacations off. I haven't used any of mine yet (was supposed to use a week in March for Disney), so I have three weeks to use up in five months.

I think we'll be canceling our August WDW trip soon, but I'll still keep the time off work. I have another 2 weeks at WDW booked for early October, we'll see how that goes. Fourth time's the charm?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe the quarantines are preventing domestic visitors from coming in larger numbers, and I can’t speak for other international guests but Canadians (as a whole) don’t even want the borders to open anytime soon. Polling showed I believe 80% want it closed until the end of the year. I don’t agree that there are tons people basically just waiting for permission to come.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anna_Sh said:


> They’ve lifted the blockout dates early before.  A couple of years ago, they gave us an extra month.


Am I a complete jerk for thinking that the exploding cases in Florida aren’t giving WDW much incentive to invite more Floridians in ahead of schedule?


----------



## KBoopaloo

anthony2k7 said:


> On my work social virtual drinking session last week with my immediate team of 10, someone asked if anyone had plans to go anywhere. Nope, not one person had plans to go anywhere right now even in our own country (UK).



Ha, in our department Zoom meetings we also talk about where we’ve ventured out into the world and it is similar to your group. There are 11 of us. About half have been to the grocery store. Three have done outside dining. One person got on a plane (but not for vacation - to go stay with family). And exactly one of us has used a public restroom.  Since mid March.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> Am I a complete jerk for thinking that the exploding cases in Florida aren’t giving WDW much incentive to invite more Floridians in ahead of schedule?



The only deals they have are for APs and Florida residents if I remember correctly.

I don’t think they are trying to prevent FL residents. If they were concerned about FL’s numbers to the point of being concerned with larger number of locals coming, I think they would just be closed.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

I understand the desire for information, but a lot of the rumors that we were certain were true involved the parks opening on June 1st with only Magic Kingdom. After this, we heard that only DVC resorts would be open the entire year. There was absolutely no way that food and wine was happening. Most recently we heard that splash mountain would remain closed after its breakdown. I think it's quite possible that this board can convince itself of just about anything, given enough posts, and a little dark pixie dust from other forums.


----------



## JacknSally

*(If we all behave and rteetz doesn’t have to delete much, we should hit 2500 pages today! )*


----------



## Farro

KBoopaloo said:


> Ha, in our department Zoom meetings we also talk about where we’ve ventured out into the world and it is similar to your group. There are 11 of us. About half have been to the grocery store. Three have done outside dining. One person got on a plane (but not for vacation - to go stay with family). And exactly one of us has used a public restroom.  Since mid March.



It's so interesting to read these forums (in general, not just this thread). A lot of posters still say they haven't left houses in month, some not even going to grocery stores.

Like it or not, there are tons of people out and about where I live. Wearing masks appropriately, but out. Every day almost there is still a line to get in Home Depot.
Outdoor cafes are full (but socially distanced), parks are full. Running trails, walking trails.
People hanging out in groups in our alleys again (it's a thing here).
Backyard full of families again.
Traffic is a mess again.

Here in my circle- I believe that people would travel if not for not having the money or having to quarantine if visiting certain places.
And I also think rather than being worried about city/state imposed quarantines, more people are affected by employment imposed quarantines. If they can't work from home, jobs make them use PTO days for quarantine.


----------



## OKW Lover

mattpeto said:


> Guessing this one was aimed at me.
> 
> No doubt, but a good executive also has to be mindful of the brand, and more importantly it's shareholders.  I get it, they may be in survival mode and they need to do what needs to be done to save the company, we all want that.
> 
> I just hope the executives built the right system a couple of months ago and we can avoid further closures.


My statement was not aimed at any one idividual

As far as your comment about being mindful of the brand/shareholders goes.  Yes, that is part of the executive's job.  There is nothing there that contravenes what I said.


----------



## anthony2k7

ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> I don't understand why they don't open up the AP bucket more. I would be there spending money using a spot that they can't seem to fill.


I guess for all types of guest they have some kind of average guest spend number and APs especially local ones will probably be spending the least. So, they are perhaps still trying to figure out if there are ways to get the attendance of all other types of guest up higher first before kinda giving up and allowing APs to fill up reservation spaces.

Although I see no reason why they couldn't be encouraging APs to reserve 24 hrs on advance of visit.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Keeping things as they are for now and then reducing offerings in fall if they are struggling economically makes some sense to me. They may be expecting a spike in cases where students return to in person schooling in mid August and September plus the general worry here in the northeast has been that we will see larger spikes in new cases once the weather sends us back inside - it's unlikely that any of us will be eating outdoors here in MA in November. Even if Florida's cases start seeing a drop off by end of summer, if things start spiking again elsewhere people will once again be reluctant to travel. We all complain about the outrageous resort rates but at this point I think they need people staying in those overpriced rooms to make things work. A bunch of Florida resident APs are not going to bring in enough revenue to sustain the entire resort operation. And the are in a tough spot because the more they cut back, the less appealing taking a risk to visit becomes for a lot of people but the more they offer the more it costs them. They are having to do a lot of guessing to find the right balance and it can't be easy.


----------



## NoTime42

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the issue is there aren’t really any crowds to spread. And for many guests the appeal of the parties is mainly the lighter crowds. With so few guests and such short queues during daytime operating hours, there is less reason for those guests to pay out any extra for a party ticket - they can do everything they want during the day. At this point I doubt the revenue from the parties would be enough to cover the money they would pay out in staffing for all those cast members for an additional 4-6 hour shift plus whatever expense that comes from the additional entertainment, treats and decor at the parties.


We chose a shorter (4 day vs 8 day) trip.  We normally do longer trips to go at a relaxed pace but still ride everything, especially with FP+ tiers.

I’m kinda realizing now that a slow, long trip isnt needed. Other than RoTR, you just need to show up in the first 5 hours and you can ride everything that day.

I’m also realizing that since I’m driving to parks to avoid busses, there’s almost no reason to book onsite (except I might as well use my DVC points)


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *(If we all behave and rteetz doesn’t have to delete much, we should hit 2500 pages today! )*



No lack of demand in this thread. Can’t say as much about “positive contributions”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> It's so interesting to read these forums (in general, not just this thread). A lot of posters still say they haven't left houses in month, some not even going to grocery stores.
> 
> Like it or not, there are tons of people out and about where I live. Wearing masks appropriately, but out. Every day almost there is still a line to get in Home Depot.
> Outdoor cafes are full (but socially distanced), parks are full. Running trails, walking trails.
> Traffic is a mess again.
> 
> Here in my circle- I believe that people would travel if not for not having the money or having to quarantine if visiting certain places.



People here have almost been behaving as if the province is bubbled because we are controlled, which is not going to  end well if there is an outbreak. Mask wearing leaves a ton to be desired. Businesses are slowly requiring them which is great, IMO.

One thing that has majorly changed is travel. In province locations are reporting very high numbers for this summer. Seemingly high numbers of people are doing what someone else mentioned, buying trailers, putting pools in, etc. People are staying way closer to home, even though we can go west without quarantines (a whole other debate).


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Ha, in our department Zoom meetings we also talk about where we’ve ventured out into the world and it is similar to your group. There are 11 of us. About half have been to the grocery store. Three have done outside dining. One person got on a plane (but not for vacation - to go stay with family). And exactly one of us has used a public restroom.  Since mid March.


Yep. General public opinion seems very split in half. There a lot of people like our groups doing as little as possible for safety and to save money. Then there is the other half who want everything back to normal or as close as possible. Of course there are people somewhere in the middle, but I think the majority of people are at either end of the two extremes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> I guess for all types of guest they have some kind of average guest spend number and APs especially local ones will probably be spending the least. So, they are perhaps still trying to figure out if there are ways to get the attendance of all other types of guest up higher first before kinda giving up and allowing APs to fill up reservation spaces.
> 
> Although I see no reason why they couldn't be encouraging APs to reserve 24 hrs on advance of visit.



Im wondering if we see a cut in staffing if the other two buckets consistently don’t fill, and that’s why they aren’t setting the precedent of allowing them to fill empty spots day of.


----------



## anthony2k7

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I understand the desire for information, but a lot of the rumors that we were certain were true involved the parks opening on June 1st with only Magic Kingdom. After this, we heard that only DVC resorts would be open the entire year. There was absolutely no way that food and wine was happening. Most recently we heard that splash mountain would remain closed after its breakdown. I think it's quite possible that this board can convince itself of just about anything, given enough posts, and a little dark pixie dust from other forums.


That rumour of just MK being open may still come true.... it was the first in the list that Farro posted!

I very much doubt it would happen now, but it may still be an option on the table for Disney.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> That rumour of just MK being open may still come true.... it was the first in the list that Farro posted!
> 
> I very much doubt it would happen now, but it may still be an option on the table for Disney.


I don't see them closing down DHS since it's the only park that is actually hitting capacity right now.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Is the clock on AP's rolling even if you don't go to WDW?


----------



## Eric Smith

WorldOfPooh said:


> Is the clock on AP's rolling even if you don't go to WDW?


Yes


----------



## AmberMV

Oh dear, I'm just seeing on FB AP page that DHS is _*packed*_.  It looks like a pre-covid full street of people to TSL and SWGE


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> Is the clock on AP's rolling even if you don't go to WDW?



‘Yes. Extensions have already been issued. If you decide you want the refund, keep in mind that there have been people reporting that the refund isn’t based on the closure of the parks but rather how many times you used your AP prior to the shutdown


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Oh dear, I'm just seeing on FB AP page that DHS is _*packed*_.  It looks like a pre-covid full street of people to TSL and SWGEView attachment 514607



DFB is licking their chops. Get your cameras out, boys and girls. Time to get to work. Parksparazzi on patrol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> Oh dear, I'm just seeing on FB AP page that DHS is _*packed*_. It looks like a pre-covid full street of people to TSL and SWGE



seems like "rope drop" at DHS is rather crowded as people try to get boarding groups for Rise and then get on line while they are there - and then with the social distancing for queues they back up a lot even if not timewise as long

I think it does lighten a bit later in the day - but the design of that park also just lends itself to more crowded feeling areas


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like "rope drop" at DHS is rather crowded as people try to get boarding groups for Rise and then get on line while they are there - and then with the social distancing for queues they back up a lot even if not timewise as long
> 
> I think it does lighten a bit later in the day - but the design of that park also just lends itself to more crowded feeling areas


Perhaps only having the two time slots for the BG has made it worse as well


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like "rope drop" at DHS is rather crowded as people try to get boarding groups for Rise and then get on line while they are there - and then with the social distancing for queues they back up a lot even if not timewise as long
> 
> I think it does lighten a bit later in the day - but the design of that park also just lends itself to more crowded feeling areas



Frustrating that they can’t/won’t just require a park reservation to join the VQ and drop the requirement to scan into the park for the time being.

Would make it a little harder to secure a group but with the payoff of opening looking more like the other parks.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Frustrating that they can’t/won’t just require a park reservation to join the VQ and drop the requirement to scan into the park for the time being.
> 
> Would make it a little harder to secure a group but with the payoff of opening looking more like the other parks.


They should just do what the Tokyo parks do and let people join a lottery for boarding groups.  That would alleviate the issue.


----------



## BrianR

DHS has everyone sitting near the entrance at open for that Rise VQ get attempt, then it scatters.  The last 2 hours at DHS are typically dead-dead so far.

Yay 2500!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like "rope drop" at DHS is rather crowded as people try to get boarding groups for Rise and then get on line while they are there - and then with the social distancing for queues they back up a lot even if not timewise as long
> 
> I think it does lighten a bit later in the day - but the design of that park also just lends itself to more crowded feeling areas



No circular motion destroys the guest flow of DHS. Pretty much everywhere you go, you hit a dead end


----------



## MegaraWink

Well I'm 5 days out from a 7 day park trip...
*
No Coronavirus!*

I'll update if that changes, because I'm aware I'm still technically in the window (just rare).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps only having the two time slots for the BG has made it worse as well



It was pretty bad with the 3 as well.  I think they need to consider something else for the baording groups.  Since they know who has a reservation for the park, ,maybe the night before do a lottery to give out BGs, then have a "day of" at 2pm or something for any extra availability.  

Seems the park arrival there is still problematic


----------



## MeridaAnn

Mit88 said:


> ‘Yes. Extensions have already been issued. If you decide you want the refund, keep in mind that there have been people reporting that the refund isn’t based on the closure of the parks but rather how many times you used your AP prior to the shutdown



Is this actually confirmed by Disney at all or just speculation from people who have gotten lower refunds than expected? As a local, my many visits where I just stopped by the park to watch the parade or to grab dinner or just did one or two rides are not in any way comparable to a full day in the park.


----------



## Farro

MeridaAnn said:


> Is this actually confirmed by Disney at all or just speculation from people who have gotten lower refunds than expected? *As a local, my many visits where I just stopped by the park to watch the parade or to grab dinner or just did one or two rides are not in any way comparable to a full day in the park.*



How would Disney have a way of knowing how long you spent in the park? Doesn't it just track that you used your AP for admission?


----------



## Mit88

MeridaAnn said:


> Is this actually confirmed by Disney at all or just speculation from people who have gotten lower refunds than expected? As a local, my many visits where I just stopped by the park to watch the parade or to grab dinner or just did one or two rides are not in any way comparable to a full day in the park.



Not confirmed, just speculated based on people who have received theirs. I havent heard of anyone who has frequented the parks and received 4 months worth of a refund. Maybe that’ll change once the refund period ends, I believe next weekend


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> How would Disney have a way of knowing how long you spent in the park? Doesn't it just track that you used your AP for admission?



Magic Bands. Disney always knows where you are and how long you’ve been anywhere. Always watching


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Magic Bands. Disney always knows where you are and how long you’ve been anywhere. Always watching



And if you don't have one? I doubt a lot of local APs use magic bands. 

I'm just curious. I don't think Disney would differentiate between being at a park the entire day or just for an hour - they would just say "hey, you used your AP". (if they are even doing that)


----------



## Moliphino

NoTime42 said:


> We chose a shorter (4 day vs 8 day) trip.  We normally do longer trips to go at a relaxed pace but still ride everything, especially with FP+ tiers.
> 
> I’m kinda realizing now that a slow, long trip isnt needed. Other than RoTR, you just need to show up in the first 5 hours and you can ride everything that day.
> 
> I’m also realizing that since I’m driving to parks to avoid busses, there’s almost no reason to book onsite (except I might as well use my DVC points)



I may not need as many park days, but I do need to get _away _for a nice long time.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> And if you don't have one? I doubt a lot of local APs use magic bands.
> 
> I'm just curious.



RFID chip in the AP card lol. Disney mosquito’s flying around inserting tracking chips into your bloodstream.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> Magic Bands. Disney always knows where you are and how long you’ve been anywhere. Always watching


I have like 30 magic bands.  Is Disney tracking all my Magic Bands?


----------



## BrianR

gottalovepluto said:


> As much as I was anti-mask a couple months ago- I ain’t anymore. I wear my masks out and I’d wear them to Disney! Except I can’t get to WDW for a couple months to make up for my late March AP trip cancelled by COVID but Disney won’t extend my AP long enough to get me there. So I’ll take my $40 cash refund instead of dropping $2-3k on a WDW trip a couple months from now (hey, I splurge at the Mouse!).
> 
> Only in the world of Disney does that math make sense. And I think we’re starting to learn COVID 2020s even Disney Math... Alienating your most ardent fans because you just know normal folks cannot wait to pay tip dollar for your limited offerings- OMG   This train wreck is spectacularly fascinating.
> 
> SO- here’s my q! What would YOU have done? I know folks have things they would have done differently and I’m interested in what they are. Personally I can only see from my own pissed off perspective so I want to know some others ... I’d have opened up a lot more AP slots. Ran deals on meals for APs. Gotten them to clear out the old merch (Disney is doing this- minus they actually letting them into the park part). AND offered something crazy to stay with the company during these trying times- like a half price renewal to lock 2020 expirations into Disney for their first post-COVID trip once they were ready to travel again with the full knowledge holidays would book, most would get cancelled and folks would finally start using those APs renewed this year second half of 2021.
> 
> Pissing off APs to the point they opt for cash refunds no matter how small the amount would absolutely have been at the bottom of my list.



I would have dropped the floor on resort discounts, maybe put them where CM discounts are and then CM discounts even further.  The AP bucket problem alleviates itself if you make it enticing enough for an AP to just say "the heck with it, I'm staying on site".  Plus you get some more revenue out of them between the room and food to possibly justify opening an additional TS restaurant at a resort.  I just think their overexuberant rack rate increases painted them into a corner, especially after posting 2021 rack rates before COVID changed the game.

They were running 30% off merch deals for AP, but everything increased in price from 2019-2020 so it's the same deal as what the 20% off was last year in normal times.

They overcommitted to price increases in a good climate and can't / don't want to give up those rates on everything in a poor climate.  Eventually their hand is going to be forced, and how they get the prices temporarily down to try and protect those increases when things recover will be interesting for sure.




thingaboutarsenal said:


> I'm here now and I am shocked, and I mean shocked at the amount of CMs who are seemingly doing nothing of value.  For example today, at world of Disney we saw a CM holding a handheld social distancing sign while just about two feet away was the exact same sign on a metal stand.  We also saw that at AK today when two CM who were holding this same sign were about 10 feet away from each other and having a conversation.  There's CM in line who's only job is to tell you when to walk to the next social distance marker on the floor, something you've done on your own the entire line up to that point.  Insanely enough, the amount of lifeguards doesn't seem to have increased and that's where masks and social distancing are pretty relaxed. I've also noticed what I assume to be middle management (dressed real nice) just basically standing around seemingly everywhere and trying to looks busy.  I usually take most rumors with a grain of salt, but man the amount of money going to people who at face value are doing nothing meaningful has me worried.



There is still a bunch of cross training going on believe it or not.  When we were there the person working the fossil display at Living Seas was normally an Elephant Coordinator at AK, but based on everything going on got moved over there.  Granted there are a ton of inefficiencies, like having a CM at entrance and another at exit of stores with a guest counter app to mark how many are in the store at once.  They're still staffing ticket booths at the parks, with a decent compliment of them until about 2 PM before they taper off staff.  They're trying to employ as many CMs as they can and make it work, keeping them on and shifting roles based on what the early guest trends are.  I would think after this initial 60 day period they'd adjust even further.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I don't understand why Disney doesn't actually drop the hotel prices if they are hurting for business. They offered the 40% off to AP's but the rates are not even as low as I booked last year on an AP discount - and last year I had all the full amenities of the resort! With the limited amenities and reduced staff needs, you would think they would actually offer a discounted rate on rooms to fill them. 

We want to book rooms 2 weekends in August and I just can't pull the trigger on their prices. Swan might get my business with their AP discount. Even with parking and resort fee, it's still cheaper than the "discounted" Pop room!


----------



## WorldOfPooh

I'm so glad I went to Starwardland back in December for opening instead of waiting to go this spring/summer.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MeridaAnn said:


> Is this actually confirmed by Disney at all or just speculation from people who have gotten lower refunds than expected? As a local, my many visits where I just stopped by the park to watch the parade or to grab dinner or just did one or two rides are not in any way comparable to a full day in the park.



As far as I know speculation because a couple CMs have said that, but they also said it was too late for APs to get refunds period a couple weeks ago.

People have gotten weird amounts back to update later that they were told it was in error. There have also been lots of people being told by CMs the calculation is what we suspect it to be (Price paid/365)*closure or remainder on pass. The full cancellation refunds shouldn’t be out yet to my knowledge, so nobody entirely knows, which is frustrating.

The usage arguments seems overly complicated and ripe for major pushback. Who’s to say a local who went 12 times for a couple hours each got more usage than an out of stater who got a hefty resort discount and used their pass for 5?


----------



## WorldOfPooh

BrianR said:


> I would have dropped the floor on resort discounts, maybe put them where CM discounts are and then CM discounts even further.  The AP bucket problem alleviates itself if you make it enticing enough for an AP to just say "the heck with it, I'm staying on site".  Plus you get some more revenue out of them between the room and food to possibly justify opening an additional TS restaurant at a resort.  I just think their overexuberant rack rate increases painted them into a corner, especially after posting 2021 rack rates before COVID changed the game.
> 
> They were running 30% off merch deals for AP, but everything increased in price from 2019-2020 so it's the same deal as what the 20% off was last year in normal times.
> 
> They overcommitted to price increases in a good climate and can't / don't want to give up those rates on everything in a poor climate.  Eventually their hand is going to be forced, and how they get the prices temporarily down to try and protect those increases when things recover will be interesting for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still a bunch of cross training going on believe it or not.  When we were there the person working the fossil display at Living Seas was normally an Elephant Coordinator at AK, but based on everything going on got moved over there.  Granted there are a ton of inefficiencies, like having a CM at entrance and another at exit of stores with a guest counter app to mark how many are in the store at once.  They're still staffing ticket booths at the parks, with a decent compliment of them until about 2 PM before they taper off staff.  They're trying to employ as many CMs as they can and make it work, keeping them on and shifting roles based on what the early guest trends are.  I would think after this initial 60 day period they'd adjust even further.



Yeah, AP's have been getting more and more watered down with all the Not So Scary, After Hours, Christmas (what effectively amounts to blockout dates.)

Getting rid of discounts also is annoying.
You used to get 10-15% discount at the Boardwalk Pizza window and they even got rid of that.


----------



## dlavender

Farro said:


> It's so interesting to read these forums (in general, not just this thread). A lot of posters still say they haven't left houses in month, some not even going to grocery stores.
> 
> Like it or not, there are tons of people out and about where I live. Wearing masks appropriately, but out. Every day almost there is still a line to get in Home Depot.
> Outdoor cafes are full (but socially distanced), parks are full. Running trails, walking trails.
> People hanging out in groups in our alleys again (it's a thing here).
> Backyard full of families again.
> Traffic is a mess again.
> 
> Here in my circle- I believe that people would travel if not for not having the money or having to quarantine if visiting certain places.
> And I also think rather than being worried about city/state imposed quarantines, more people are affected by employment imposed quarantines. If they can't work from home, jobs make them use PTO days for quarantine.



As an aside our family can't wait to get back to Chicago for a trip!


----------



## Disneylover99

Farro said:


> And if you don't have one? *I doubt a lot of local APs use magic bands*.
> 
> I'm just curious. I don't think Disney would differentiate between being at a park the entire day or just for an hour - they would just say "hey, you used your AP". (if they are even doing that)



I assume most would use a magicband. I just figured they’d leave them in the glovebox of their car for impromptu trips.


----------



## Mit88

Aimeedyan said:


> I don't understand why Disney doesn't actually drop the hotel prices if they are hurting for business. They offered the 40% off to AP's but the rates are not even as low as I booked last year on an AP discount - and last year I had all the full amenities of the resort! With the limited amenities and reduced staff needs, you would think they would actually offer a discounted rate on rooms to fill them.
> 
> We want to book rooms 2 weekends in August and I just can't pull the trigger on their prices. Swan might get my business with their AP discount. Even with parking and resort fee, it's still cheaper than the "discounted" Pop room!



I dont think they _*want *_people to come down and stay at the resorts. Struggling company thats losing money, its a risky strategy, I know. But they also might not feel like they could keep up with the safety standards if they start handing out discounts to non-locals and those people flock the parks/resorts and things become disastrous. Outside of reallocating bucket’s, they really aren’t begging people to come to the parks. That to me says something. I’m sure they aren’t happy with the lack of attendance in the park, but if they were panicking, I would think we’d be seeing discounts galore to try and entice people. 

No one really knows outside of the people that get paid to know this type of information. My guess is as good as yours


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some small changes to boarding group system in MDE

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/new-...-boarding-groups-and-maxpass-like-entry-code/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m highly skeptical that Disney would be storing individual data (not patterns) dating back far enough for them to be able to see how much time someone has spent in a park and what they were doing.

If, big if, its based on usage, it’s going to be days scanned in, period (IMO).


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> Magic Bands. Disney always knows where you are and how long you’ve been anywhere. Always watching



Not true. There is no active tracking for mb’s. There are certain places where wireless communication with the band happens, like rides with photos and interactive elements like the wanted screen on Star Tours.



Farro said:


> And if you don't have one? I doubt a lot of local APs use magic bands.
> 
> I'm just curious. I don't think Disney would differentiate between being at a park the entire day or just for an hour - they would just say "hey, you used your AP". (if they are even doing that)



AP’s get a free magic band with purchase and renewals. We almost always wear them, or attach it to a bag so we don’t have to pull out our passes.


----------



## Mit88

I thought the mosquito injecting tracking chips into your bloodstream comment would have shown that I wasn’t actually serious about how much Disney is tracking you in the parks. I guess not.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Disneylover99 said:


> I assume most would use a magicband. I just figured they’d leave them in the glovebox of their car for impromptu trips.



Even those of us that live 3 hours away just in case.


----------



## osufeth24

I just counted, I have over 30 magicbands


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> I thought the mosquito injecting tracking chips into your bloodstream comment would have shown that I wasn’t actually serious about how much Disney is tracking you in the parks. I guess not.



Sorry, I didn’t read every post and over the years have encountered many people on DIS who seriously think mb’s track their every movement.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I just counted, I have over 30 magicbands



Thats it?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I just counted, I have over 30 magicbands



You need a wreath!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I just counted, I have over 30 magicbands



Or as @rteetz would say, "a nice start"


----------



## JacknSally

Aimeedyan said:


> *I don't understand why Disney doesn't actually drop the hotel prices if they are hurting for business. *They offered the 40% off to AP's but the rates are not even as low as I booked last year on an AP discount - and last year I had all the full amenities of the resort! With the limited amenities and reduced staff needs, you would think they would actually offer a discounted rate on rooms to fill them.
> 
> We want to book rooms 2 weekends in August and I just can't pull the trigger on their prices. Swan might get my business with their AP discount. Even with parking and resort fee, it's still cheaper than the "discounted" Pop room!



*I'm guessing it's because they're having to do a tightrope act of making money (at least a positive contribution) while also not being just completely "screw it all" reckless. There are a lot of things they could do to increase revenue right now, but many fewer things they can do to increase revenue while being as safe as possible. It appears from all of the things they're doing right now that they're really not trying to encourage travel to the area or large numbers of visitors to the parks.*


----------



## Farro

Disneylover99 said:


> I assume most would use a magicband. I just figured they’d leave them in the glovebox of their car for impromptu trips.



Yes, I wasn't thinking that the AP was stored on magic band like a ticket. Oops.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Thats it?



haha, to be fair, 25 of them are Limited Edition ones I just have as display and don't actually use (none of them are linked)

Most collect pins, i collect MBs


----------



## Leigh L

DGsAtBLT said:


> Frustrating that they can’t/won’t just require a park reservation to join the VQ and drop the requirement to scan into the park for the time being.
> 
> Would make it a little harder to secure a group but with the payoff of opening looking more like the other parks.


I don't know why they don't just do this or some sort of variation. It would eliminate the big am crowds, reduce frustrations, and give an opportunity for people to change parks if they don't get into the VQ.

Oddly, I had a dream last night they were allowing people to join the VQ before they scanned in but were on DHS property. In my dream, DH and I lost track of time when ran back to our car and had opened our apps at 10:02 and missed the 20-second distribution. I woke up before I found out of DS and his GF (who both have never ridden) got their BGs since they were way ahead of us in line and DDs were in line a little behind them.

I've not been worried about BGs just yet but clearly my subconscious is thinking about them


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> haha, to be fair, 25 of them are Limited Edition ones I just have as display and don't actually use (none of them are linked)
> 
> Most collect pins, i collect MBs



Last I counted I had 53. Most of them are plain colored. I think I have 10 LE. But my AP never links to my magic bands, any of them. Ive tried everything and it’ll work once and then the next time I get the red ring of death at entrance gates. I have to use my physical card to get into the parks 99% of the time


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Frustrating that they can’t/won’t just require a park reservation to join the VQ and drop the requirement to scan into the park for the time being.
> 
> Would make it a little harder to secure a group but with the payoff of opening looking more like the other parks.



Im actually honestly surprised they haven't.  I would have thought after the first week, and seeing how it's been going, they would change it.

But guess not


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Leigh L said:


> I don't know why they don't just do this or some sort of variation. It would eliminate the big am crowds, reduce frustrations, and give an opportunity for people to change parks if they don't get into the VQ.
> 
> Oddly, I had a dream last night they were allowing people to join the VQ before they scanned in but were on DHS property. In my dream, DH and I lost track of time when ran back to our car and had opened our apps at 10:02 and missed the 20-second distribution. I woke up before I found out of DS and his GF (who both have never ridden) got their BGs since they were way ahead of us in line and DDs were in line a little behind them.
> 
> I've not been worried about BGs just yet but clearly my subconscious is thinking about them



Lol I get Disney stress dreams too . Anything from sleeping through my FP booking date, to forgetting to book ADRs, to missing my flight, to missing rope drop, to every mishap in between.

I have issues.


----------



## Disneylover99

Dis_Yoda said:


> Even those of us that live 3 hours away just in case.


Or have An AP and live in Canada like us. We always keep a set of bands in our car. There’s always the chance that when we cross the border, we might just keep on heading south. Lol.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> Thats it?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think there are a host of reasons (financial, quarantine requirements, masks, caution and/or fear, reduced experiences (entertainment, resorts, restaurants), etc) why a lot of people aren't going to WDW right now. (And I'd guess they for most people, it's a combination of reasons.) I just know that among people I know, many are still traveling, they're just buying expensive motor homes and going to national parks. I also think wider advertising would help (maybe targeted advertising?), but as many have mentioned, that would probably get a lot of bad press.



We've done nearly 4 weeks of traveling since Corona hit.  We used that stimulus money to take advantage of the cheap beach condos and one last week at Windsor Hills.  We're lucky ones that have seen no ill effects from Covid since both my husband and I already work remotely.  Our jobs kept trucking like normal and are flexible enough that we can work from where ever we are.  I'd use a few days here and a few days there for different weeks and work the other days on the condo balcony looking at the ocean.  We've become quite adept at backing a spare monitor!  We did Disney last week after we were able to grab 3 days in the AP drop two weeks ago.  We picked up an additional day each night and ended up with 5 park days.  We also did 2 days at Universal (just DH and me) while we were with my parents at Daytona Beach Shores.  

I never felt too close to anyone at Disney. Even rope dropping DHS for MMRR and RotR. We were the only ones through our touch point, walked to MMRR and got in line. I even made the comment to my DH that if you took a picture, we might LOOK close to people, but they were more than 6 feet away on all sides.

We're "green light" people.  We're taking precautions, but still doing life.  My kids are actually at Vacation Bible School right now.  A local church is doing small VBSes in many different neighborhoods for 2 hours over 3 days.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> The only deals they have are for APs and Florida residents if I remember correctly.
> 
> I don’t think they are trying to prevent FL residents. If they were concerned about FL’s numbers to the point of being concerned with larger number of locals coming, I think they would just be closed.


Okay so they're cool with new money Floridians! Kidding, your point is valid. But it does leave us all to wonder what the deal is with keeping AP blackout dates and AP days limited if they're hurting for attendance. I happen to believe they aren't hurting much for attendance, this limited capacity period was by design and it's only been what, 2.5 weeks of being open?


----------



## WorldOfPooh

hereforthechurros said:


> Okay so now news dropped yet this more
> 
> Okay so they're cool with new money Floridians! Kidding, your point is valid. But it does leave us all to wonder what the deal is with keeping AP blackout dates and AP days limited if they're hurting for attendance. I happen to believe they aren't hurting much for attendance, this limited capacity period was by design and it's only been what, 2.5 weeks of being open?


There IT system probably can't change the AP blackout dates.  Everytime they try to make a change they gets a sorry something went wrong screen with Stitch.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Aimeedyan said:


> I don't understand why Disney doesn't actually drop the hotel prices if they are hurting for business. They offered the 40% off to AP's but the rates are not even as low as I booked last year on an AP discount - and last year I had all the full amenities of the resort! With the limited amenities and reduced staff needs, you would think they would actually offer a discounted rate on rooms to fill them.
> 
> We want to book rooms 2 weekends in August and I just can't pull the trigger on their prices. Swan might get my business with their AP discount. Even with parking and resort fee, it's still cheaper than the "discounted" Pop room!


Seems there is some hesitation with enticing new visitors during this time. AP and local discounts make sense because those people are already there and/or invested. Drawing new guests to a hotspot during an exploding global pandemic has to be frowned upon PR wise.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Okay so they're cool with new money Floridians! Kidding, your point is valid. But it does leave us all to wonder what the deal is with keeping AP blackout dates and AP days limited if they're hurting for attendance. I happen to believe they aren't hurting much for attendance, this limited capacity period was by design and it's only been what, 2.5 weeks of being open?



But what if what we think as “hurting for attendance” is actually right around what Disney wanted? We can’t have it both ways. Busy parks, more money, less safety. Dead parks, less money, more safety. 

Cuts can be made, and money will be there in the future. Maybe they're not as concerned as we’re all making them out to be with the lack of attendance? If they were as panicked as we’ve all assumed they are, they would certainly have made changes to entice the ticket buying audience, would they not? $200 a night at a value resort isnt going to pull in people. $120 tickets with no park hopping, no M&G, no fireworks, no parades isnt going to pull in people. 

Disney hasn’t gotten to the position of power and fame they’re currently at out of luck. They make calculated decisions, and not wanting to overcrowd the parks in the middle of a pandemic seems like another one


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> But what if what we think as “hurting for attendance” is actually right around what Disney wanted? We can’t have it both ways. Busy parks, more money, less safety. Dead parks, less money, more safety.
> 
> Cuts can be made, and money will be there in the future. Maybe they're not as concerned as we’re all making them out to be with the lack of attendance? If they were as panicked as we’ve all assumed they are, they would certainly have made changes to entice the ticket buying audience, would they not? $200 a night at a value resort isnt going to pull in people. $120 tickets with no park hopping, no M&G, no fireworks, no parades isnt going to pull in people.
> 
> Disney hasn’t gotten to the position of power and fame they’re currently at out of luck. They make calculated decisions, and not wanting to overcrowd the parks in the middle of a pandemic seems like another one


The rest of my post went on to say I actually don't believe they're hurting much for attendance...


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> The rest of my post went on to say I actually don't believe they're hurting much for attendance...



I quoted you to essentially add on to what you were saying, not to dispute


----------



## mattpeto

They need put Mulan on VOD and start reclaiming some revenue.  

Movies theaters are cooked for a while.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> They need put Mulan on VOD and start reclaiming some revenue.
> 
> Movies theaters are cooked for a while.



They’d need to make $800,000,000 on VOD in order to just break even. Very, very, very slim chance Mulan comes to VOD. There are also contracts in place that these movies need to meet a theatrical window in order to drop on VOD/Streaming. Hence why New Mutants continues to try and release in theaters


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> They’d need to make *$800,000,000* on VOD in order to just break even. Very, very, very slim chance Mulan comes to VOD. There are also contracts in place that these movies need to meet a theatrical window in order to drop on VOD/Streaming. Hence why New Mutants continues to try and release in theaters


Wait, are you saying Mulan cost them almost 1 billion dollars to make? That can't be right


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Wait, are you saying Mulan cost them almost 1 billion dollars to make? That can't be right



Its not just the shooting budget that goes into account. Marketing costs a ton. The money that theaters pay them to screen the movie, paying the cast and crew, etc.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> But what if what we think as “hurting for attendance” is actually right around what Disney wanted? We can’t have it both ways. Busy parks, more money, less safety. Dead parks, less money, more safety.
> 
> Cuts can be made, and money will be there in the future. Maybe they're not as concerned as we’re all making them out to be with the lack of attendance? If they were as panicked as we’ve all assumed they are, they would certainly have made changes to entice the ticket buying audience, would they not? $200 a night at a value resort isnt going to pull in people. $120 tickets with no park hopping, no M&G, no fireworks, no parades isnt going to pull in people.
> 
> Disney hasn’t gotten to the position of power and fame they’re currently at out of luck. They make calculated decisions, and not wanting to overcrowd the parks in the middle of a pandemic seems like another one


I disagree. I think they were hoping to have reservations full for just about every day. Outside of DHS parks aren't full and spots are available. There is a reason day tickets are available and they have opened more spots for AP holders. They are in a hard place right now as they need more people in the parks but they don't want to discount much as they don't want to PR from encouraging people to travel when the numbers are bad. What Disney needs to happen is for cases and deaths to drop dramatically quickly.


----------



## Mit88

“Tenet” cost around $225 million to produce and “Mulan” had a budget of $200 million. Add on marketing costs, which are usually around half of the production budget, “Tenet” will need to achieve $350 million in ticket sales just to break even and “Mulan” would need around $300 million. It’s unclear if either film would be able to reap a fraction of that from the U.S.


This is if they released both movies in theaters. The reason the 800,000,000 comes into play is due to the $20 price tag of renting the movie, and larger families/groups of friends that would typically pay $15-$20 per ticket are now getting to see the movie for much, much cheaper depending on the family/group size.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. I think they were hoping to have reservations full for just about every day. Outside of DHS parks aren't full and spots are available. There is a reason day tickets are available and they have opened more spots for AP holders. They are in a hard place right now as they need more people in the parks but they don't want to discount much as they don't want to PR from encouraging people to travel when the numbers are bad. What Disney needs to happen is for cases and deaths to drop dramatically quickly.



Day tickets were set to go on sale regardless. They said so in their initial proposal of the parks reopening. “Individual Tickets will be made available later in the summer”. They never said when they’d release, they could have released them exactly when they planned to all along. 

Disney has never stated that they hoped to fill capacity at the parks every day in the middle of Florida being a hot spot. Dissuading non-locals with a lack of money-saving offers, and even emails basically asking people to push their trips back say the contrary


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

I am going to give my opinion which I am SURE will be slaughtered but here goes.....

I think Disney will make some cuts but I do not believe they will close the parks.  I suspect they may open up park hopping to Epcot 4 days a week (Mon-Thurs) to encourage spending on Food/Bev/Shopping.  I think Epcot has the least appeal entertainment-wise and most appeal Food/Bev-wise.  When visitors have the restriction of no park hopping they are going to choose a different park for entertainment thus leaving Epcot empty.  DS is overrun in the evening because visitors wishing to stay in the bubble but leave their resort have no other choice for the evening hours.  Visitors with cars may choose to go off property to spend their evening dollars or go to a local store to buy beverages/food and stay in their rooms.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> And if you don't have one? I doubt a lot of local APs use magic bands.
> 
> I'm just curious. I don't think Disney would differentiate between being at a park the entire day or just for an hour - they would just say "hey, you used your AP". (if they are even doing that)


Well there are the basics like they know when you last used your AP for merch/dining discount vs your entry time.

Then there are other things they could be doing but it has never been officially confirmed if they do or don't.... like facial recognition on park entry and again on exit.


----------



## MrsBooch

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We're "green light" people.



What does this mean?


----------



## Mit88

https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/mem...ited-time-30-merchandise-discount-for-members


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> But what if what we think as “hurting for attendance” is actually right around what Disney wanted?


Didn't andyman8 say yesterday that they weren't happy with attendance? I generally believe him, he seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## tlmadden73

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We've done nearly 4 weeks of traveling since Corona hit.  We used that stimulus money to take advantage of the cheap beach condos and one last week at Windsor Hills.  We're lucky ones that have seen no ill effects from Covid since both my husband and I already work remotely.  Our jobs kept trucking like normal and are flexible enough that we can work from where ever we are.  I'd use a few days here and a few days there for different weeks and work the other days on the condo balcony looking at the ocean.  We've become quite adept at backing a spare monitor!  We did Disney last week after we were able to grab 3 days in the AP drop two weeks ago.  We picked up an additional day each night and ended up with 5 park days.  We also did 2 days at Universal (just DH and me) while we were with my parents at Daytona Beach Shores.
> 
> I never felt too close to anyone at Disney. Even rope dropping DHS for MMRR and RotR. We were the only ones through our touch point, walked to MMRR and got in line. I even made the comment to my DH that if you took a picture, we might LOOK close to people, but they were more than 6 feet away on all sides.
> 
> We're "green light" people.  We're taking precautions, but still doing life.  My kids are actually at Vacation Bible School right now.  A local church is doing small VBSes in many different neighborhoods for 2 hours over 3 days.


This .. my family just went on a mini-vacation to the mountains .. doing mainly outdoor activities, but I felt safe. I mean most (including us) are taking precautions and just have to remember not EVERYONE around you has it.  We went to Tweetsie Railroad (opened with just the train ride, no amusement attractions, but at a severely reduced ticket price ($10).  We went to a zoo, an apple orchard and hiking int he mountains. It felt normal and nice, the only frustrating part is the unknown and inconsistency of restrictions at places. Do you need a reservation? Does a hotel serve a decent breakfast? etc. etc. 

We were seriously tempted to just extend our vacation and head south and go to Disney despite the heat and mask requirements. We did okay going to our zoo and Tweetsie .. though the temps are a bit cooler in the mountains. 

Still are tempted for later in the summer or early fall .. the only thing holding me back is either "wasting" or existing tickets (that have hoppers) for a reduced experience and the inability to get APs (which would feel more of a value especially if can use them next year during "normal" times. 

And its not like I am not taking this seriously. It has hit close to home, but like the statistics have shown, most people get this and recover just fine. I've had 3 people in my immediate family (including my parents in their 70s (in a different state)) get COVID .. despite taking precautions .. yet they are fine after a really long two weeks with minor cold symptoms.  My niece (locally) had a short fever and has been fine since. No other family members caught it despite being at family gatherings when they first had symptoms.

We actually ditched our plans to travel to visit my parents to do this mountain vacation. 

We (as a country) can get out there and live this summer and fall (while still being careful!). I'd recommend it. Based on the amount of people encountered (and license plates) plenty of other people are doing it too.


----------



## SMRT-1

anthony2k7 said:


> Didn't andyman8 say yesterday that they weren't happy with attendance? I generally believe him, he seems to know what he's talking about.


He also said "consider the source" re: the rumored operational changes.


----------



## AmberMV

Oof


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Oof
> View attachment 514665



*That 120 at Tower...  I don't like to see that even on a normal day, lol. I wonder if it's been down some today?*


----------



## OKW Lover

I love how so many of us are convinced that they are hurting for attendance and so many of us are convinced that there are too many people in the parks.


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *That 120 at Tower...  I don't like to see that even on a normal day, lol. I wonder if it's been down some today?*


I dunno. I had another screenshot from 10:27am (shortly after DHS opened) and it was already at 60 min then.  AK on the other hand, is 15 min or less for everything.  Looks like if you're going now and don't want to wait you'll want to hit AK for sure lol


----------



## AmberMV

OKW Lover said:


> I love how so many of us are convinced that they are hurting for attendance and so many of us are convinced that there are too many people in the parks.


It's so true.  The parks are crowded and Disney is hurting.  It sounds funny but I think there is some truth to it.


----------



## Mit88

OKW Lover said:


> I love how so many of us are convinced that they are hurting for attendance and so many of us are convinced that there are too many people in the parks.



Imagine a world with 100% agreement on all issues. Sounds boring.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> *That 120 at Tower...  I don't like to see that even on a normal day, lol. I wonder if it's been down some today?*



Gotta figure it has been down or something as that has not been having very long lines of late - never more than MMRR or Slinky


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> Imagine a world with 100% agreement on all issues. Sounds boring.


I disagree.


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> He also said "consider the source" re: the rumored operational changes.



“Closed circuit”. 

Sorry if I offend any “insider’s” here, but pretty much everyone has gotten rumors wrong, not just when talking about Toy Story Marionette shows replacing Country Bears. “Remy” had “insider info” and claimed Disney was going to be “more than fair” to APs. I’m seeing the opposite. It’s fun to talk about rumors (especially on a rumor board), but often times they’re taken as fact and ran with as if the rumors are already confirmed.

 Yesterday’s rumors (again, Lol at “Mickey ave” replacing Main Street in Disneyland) were basically decided that they were confirmed by the tone of this thread yesterday. Anyone can create an account and say they have inside sources. Adding in an obvious possibility like the cancellation of the Christmas Party is going to make it easier to reel people in to think that the rest of the rumors you’re about to list are true.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We're "green light" people.  We're taking precautions, but still doing life.  My kids are actually at Vacation Bible School right now.  A local church is doing small VBSes in many different neighborhoods for 2 hours over 3 days.



I mean, everyone can be a "green light" person ... until they hit a red light.


----------



## MeridaAnn

Farro said:


> How would Disney have a way of knowing how long you spent in the park? Doesn't it just track that you used your AP for admission?



That's my point - they can't claim that I got a full day's use out of my annual pass just because I entered the park that day. And they can't say my pass was only worth a certain number of visits when I bought it with the understanding of being able to enter as many days as I wanted for the whole year. They can't retroactively tell me I was decreasing the value of my pass when I stopped in to just grab food. Even if I had entered the park every single day I was eligible, I should still be owed for all remaining days on my pass if I choose to refund.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> “Closed circuit”.
> 
> Sorry if I offend any “insider’s” here, but pretty much everyone has gotten rumors wrong, not just when talking about Toy Story Marionette shows replacing Country Bears. “Remy” had “insider info” and claimed Disney was going to be “more than fair” to APs. I’m seeing the opposite. It’s fun to talk about rumors (especially on a rumor board), but often times they’re taken as fact and ran with as if the rumors are already confirmed.
> 
> Yesterday’s rumors (again, Lol at “Mickey ave” replacing Main Street in Disneyland) were basically decided that they were confirmed by the tone of this thread yesterday. Anyone can create an account and say they have inside sources. Adding in an obvious possibility like the cancellation of the Christmas Party is going to make it easier to reel people in to think that the rest of the rumors you’re about to list are true.



The other thing with any of these rumors is I am sure there are a ton of options ont eh table that have been discussed.  So everyone mentioned - up to and including the Mickey Ave change - likely has been brought up./discussed ... but that doesn't mean they have more than a 0.0000001% chance of happening


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> “Tenet” cost around $225 million to produce and “Mulan” had a budget of $200 million. Add on marketing costs, which are usually around half of the production budget, “Tenet” will need to achieve $350 million in ticket sales just to break even and “Mulan” would need around $300 million. It’s unclear if either film would be able to reap a fraction of that from the U.S.
> 
> 
> This is if they released both movies in theaters. The reason the 800,000,000 comes into play is due to the $20 price tag of renting the movie, and larger families/groups of friends that would typically pay $15-$20 per ticket are now getting to see the movie for much, much cheaper depending on the family/group size.


$20 is too high a price point for streaming.
That plus piracy, free streaming once it's officially unleashed on the internet and it's not a good platform for a big budget movie.


----------



## osufeth24

My favorite still so far on this board that I've seen is Disney won't open til November at the earliest


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> “Closed circuit”.
> 
> Sorry if I offend any “insider’s” here, but pretty much everyone has gotten rumors wrong, not just when talking about Toy Story Marionette shows replacing Country Bears. “Remy” had “insider info” and claimed Disney was going to be “more than fair” to APs. I’m seeing the opposite. It’s fun to talk about rumors (especially on a rumor board), but often times they’re taken as fact and ran with as if the rumors are already confirmed.
> 
> Yesterday’s rumors (again, Lol at “Mickey ave” replacing Main Street in Disneyland) were basically decided that they were confirmed by the tone of this thread yesterday. Anyone can create an account and say they have inside sources. Adding in an obvious possibility like the cancellation of the Christmas Party is going to make it easier to reel people in to think that the rest of the rumors you’re about to list are true.


These insiders are inside and have a history of being right and have been doing it for 20 years.  It's not just some random guy throwing slop on the internet wall.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> The other thing with any of these rumors is I am sure there are a ton of options ont eh table that have been discussed.  So everyone mentioned - up to and including the Mickey Ave change - likely has been brought up./discussed ... but that doesn't mean they have more than a 0.0000001% chance of happening



Yup. There will always be more ideas that have been passed around a table than actually happen in the parks. 

And if 1 of the 10 people in a board meeting says the attendance numbers aren’t where they want them to be and the other 9 say that they’re more concerned with operating the park at a certain level of safety that full current capacity wouldn’t allow, the 9 opinions wouldn’t be mentioned, the 1 guy that says theyre concerned about attendance numbers is going to be the “leak”.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> These insiders are inside and have a history of being right and have been doing it for 20 years.  It's not just some random guy throwing slop on the internet wall.



They also have a history of being wrong.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> My favorite still so far on this board that I've seen is Disney won't open til November at the earliest



well, Disneyland still isn't open ....


----------



## Lewisc

New Mouse said:


> Problem is you cant just add epcot due to the amount of people who will want to hop there.


You could do something like let guests hop to EPCOT if they have a dinner reservation. 


Aimeedyan said:


> I don't understand why Disney doesn't actually drop the hotel prices if they are hurting for business. They offered the 40% off to AP's but the rates are not even as low as I booked last year on an AP discount - and last year I had all the full amenities of the resort! With the limited amenities and reduced staff needs, you would think they would actually offer a discounted rate on rooms to fill them.
> 
> We want to book rooms 2 weekends in August and I just can't pull the trigger on their prices. Swan might get my business with their AP discount. Even with parking and resort fee, it's still cheaper than the "discounted" Pop room!


On balance will the discount generate significant additional bookings or result in guests already going paying less with no net gain to WDW.

Lower room rates won't motivate guests who have health concerns, quarantine issues coming or going, international guests who can't go, guests with economic issues and guests not happy with modified experiences.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> $20 is too high a price point for streaming.
> That plus piracy, free streaming once it's officially unleashed on the internet and it's not a good platform for a big budget movie.



$20 is the price point of every recent straight to VOD rental. Invisible Man, Scoob ($25 to purchase day of release), Trolls, and will be the price of Bill and Ted on Sept 1st. But yes, its too high for the consumer, especially ones that know it will be available to pirate soon after. IIRC Trolls 2 did like $20M In rentals its first weekend, which is good, but thats a family movie. Most families with children don’t know, or don’t want to bother with pirating a movie and risk getting caught. The audience for movies like Mulan, New Mutants, Tenant, Black Widow are all savvy enough to find ways to watch the movie without paying. 

It’s not as easy as dropping the movie to VOD and wallah, we’re making billions of dollars. Unfortunately thats not how it works in real life, which is why the theater’s are so important


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Presumably it will maybe be like when all the ADRs were removed. Delete all those affected and email everyone saying they need to do it all again.


Sounds about right TBH


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, Disneyland still isn't open ....



And I’m sure there will be some that take credit for their “I told you so” if its Disneyland that doesn’t open until November. 

“Oh, you thought I meant WDW? No, no, I knew they were going to open on July 11th from the day they closed. It was Disneyland that I was talking about”


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> They’d need to make $800,000,000 on VOD in order to just break even. Very, very, very slim chance Mulan comes to VOD. There are also contracts in place that these movies need to meet a theatrical window in order to drop on VOD/Streaming. Hence why New Mutants continues to try and release in theaters



_"Mulan_ cost $200 million to produce, meaning under normal circumstances it'd need to earn at least $400 million worldwide to make its money back. But if _Mulan_ is pushed back further, Disney would likely have to invest even more money into _Mulan_ promotion"

https://screenrant.com/tenet-mulan-release-date-delayed-cost-marketing-budget/
They probably would get at least 100M back, but maybe waiting a couple of years is worth to them for a potential big payout.  The theater business is very fragile now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know the idea of "are the parks making money" with the low attendance - at lease execs on the Universal side are saying they are doing "much better financially than if they were closed"  (might just be spin of course)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288821365605388289


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> The insiders on the other boards said Sept/Oct timeline for implementing whatever they decide.


The “insiders”


----------



## Tjddis

Eric Smith said:


> It will.  People probably said the same thing after 9/11


I don’t know.  9/11 was a very different situation.  The need at that time was to get everything back to full normal ASAP in order to show the world we were not going to be cowed.  This time that approach would appear to be counter productive in terms of the virus spread.  
So way back when (it seems so long ago) when everyone was speculating on an opening date I threw out the idea that they would be better off long term staying closed at least for the summer and looking at a late fall/early winter reopen depending on virus situation.  some of my reasons were centered around if the climate would keep people away to the point where it would not be an economic win to open.  Also the negative perception it could inflict on the brand.  I am very happy that nothing as been traced back to date to WDW and hope that continues.  But wondering if they would have been better off.    I know the economy is a paramount concern as well, but if it never recovers to its full extent wouldnt that be more damaging than the relatively short term loss of this summer?   Not a question to you specifically Eric, just wondering what the board thinks and using your comparison as a jumping off point...


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> _"Mulan_ cost $200 million to produce, meaning under normal circumstances it'd need to earn at least $400 million worldwide to make its money back. But if _Mulan_ is pushed back further, Disney would likely have to invest even more money into _Mulan_ promotion"
> 
> https://screenrant.com/tenet-mulan-release-date-delayed-cost-marketing-budget/
> They probably would get at least 100M back, but maybe waiting a couple of years is worth to them for a potential big payout.  The theater business is very fragile now.



Again, this is if they release IN theaters. VOD is a much different animal. Movie Theaters don’t get the film reels from these studios for free. Theaters make most of their money on concessions. 

Let’s say you rent Mulan and you’re with 4 of your family members

$20 for 5 people to watch a movie at home

Average cost of a movie ticket was $9.11 in 2019 (and thats generous) 

$9 x 5 people = $45. 

They’re making less than half the money for a family Of 5 to watch a movie at home than they would in a theater. The money adds up

That’s assuming everyone that watches the movie at home is actually paying for it.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> Again, this is if they release IN theaters. VOD is a much different animal. Movie Theaters don’t get the film reels from these studios for free. Theaters make most of their money on concessions.
> 
> Let’s say you rent Mulan and you’re with 4 of your family members
> 
> $20 for 5 people to watch a movie at home
> 
> Average cost of a movie ticket was $9.11 in 2019 (and thats generous)
> 
> $9 x 5 people = $45.
> 
> They’re making less than half the money for a family Of 5 to watch a movie at home than they would in a theater. The money adds up
> 
> That’s assuming everyone that watches the movie at home is actually paying for it.


Not only that but the majority of the profits from movie theaters come from concessions.  1 cent soda syrup being sold for $7.  10 cent popcorn for $9.  And those profits trickle down to the studios from the theaters through rentals.


----------



## Mlchiranky

This is a totally random thought... but with the cancellation of Halloween parties and the likely cancellation of Christmas parties... any thoughts/rumors on decor at the parks?

I watched the Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic documentary last night on Disney+... and I couldn’t help but wonder if these employees were furloughed. A lot of staff begin working on decor for the holidays long before Q4.

I’ll admit, selfish wondering over here... I have a trip planned in Dec and I’m hoping for at least a bit of Xmas magic


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> On my work social virtual drinking session last week with my immediate team of 10, someone asked if anyone had plans to go anywhere. Nope, not one person had plans to go anywhere right now even in our own country (UK).


Yeah but- UK. Most everyone I know is taking close local trips for vacay this summer in the US. We’d have gone if Disneyland was open but since they aren’t beach it was.


----------



## Farro

Mlchiranky said:


> This is a totally random thought... but with the cancellation of Halloween parties and the likely cancellation of Christmas parties... any thoughts/rumors on decor at the parks?
> 
> I watched the Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic documentary last night on Disney+... and I couldn’t help but wonder if these employees were furloughed. A lot of staff begin working on decor for the holidays long before Q4.
> 
> I’ll admit, selfish wondering over here... I have a trip planned in Dec and I’m hoping for at least a bit of Xmas magic



I can't imagine why they wouldn't decorate. That would be silly.

I'm sure you'll get Disney Christmas Magic!


----------



## Tjddis

WorldOfPooh said:


> This is all consistent with what we heard early in the pandemic that if the Disney Parks didn't open by August that the Disney Corp (ESPN, Parks, Movies) would go bankrupt.
> 
> Those who keep wishing for the parks to be closed, well you may have nothing to come back to if you get your wish.


I don’t really think anyone was wishing for the parks to be closed.  There were those that had some issues with how they handled communications during the shutdown, and those who questioned the wisdom, timing and approach to reopening when they did.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> Not only that but the majority of the profits from movie theaters come from concessions.  1 cent soda syrup being sold for $7.  10 cent popcorn for $9.  And those profits trickle down to the studios from the theaters through rentals.



If you want to see a movie in an IMAX or specialty theater, you’re looking at spending close to $60 between just 2 people between tickets, popcorn, and drink. Unless you have A-List or another movie club card, but those will likely go away if/when movie theaters open back up. If you think Disney is hurting and upset about not making money from the parks, ask them how they feel about having to put Onward on Disney+ after only 2 weeks in theaters. Somethings like Hamilton and Artemis Fowl are much better off on that platform to bring in subscribers than a blockbuster like Mulan or Black Widow, or Soul.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> They also have a history of being wrong.


Err no, andyman8 doesn't as far as I recall.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I can't imagine why they wouldn't decorate. That would be silly.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get Disney Christmas Magic!



I'm assuming as well that they will decorate for the holidays - I'm also hoping.

We are planning on being at Wilderness Lodge during the Thanksgiving holidays, the tree is usually up in the lobby by then sooo fingers crossed.


----------



## Mlchiranky

Farro said:


> I can't imagine why they wouldn't decorate. That would be silly.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get Disney Christmas Magic!


I hope so too!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> I don't see Disney doing anything drastic.
> 
> Disney built the new reservation system to control the crowd levels.  While it's possible that the demand is way below expectations, I'd still be pretty shocked if they uprooted a system they just put in to deal with the 2nd worst-case scenario.
> 
> Scaling back the resort openings is the next logical step.  I also expect some packages for the locals to entice them to come back to the parks or stay at the resorts.


Universal looks like freaking geniuses for not implementing a park reservation system and for allowing park hopping.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

osufeth24 said:


> My favorite still so far on this board that I've seen is Disney won't open til November at the earliest



I mean, there were a lot of wrong people on both sides of it ... I recall someone on here connected to an “insider” who was adamant they had rock solid intel that the parks were to open May 19 or something ridiculous.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, Disneyland still isn't open ....


Or the waterparks at wdw


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Tjddis said:


> I don’t really think anyone was wishing for the parks to be closed.  There were those that had some issues with how they handled communications during the shutdown, and those who questioned the wisdom, timing and approach to reopening when they did.


There are still people who want the parks reclosed right now.  alot actually.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Oh are we playing another round of things people guessed wrong? What about Disney will never close, Disney would never release an offer if they weren’t opening then, Disney will never let Universal be open weeks before them, Disney guests will never wear masks (we aren’t China!), Disney will never enforce masks, and mask requirements will be dead and gone by the time Disney opens.  

I’ll just say everyone’s favourite word, unprecedented!


----------



## JacknSally

Mlchiranky said:


> This is a totally random thought... but with the cancellation of Halloween parties and the likely cancellation of Christmas parties... any thoughts/rumors on decor at the parks?
> 
> I watched the Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic documentary last night on Disney+... and I couldn’t help but wonder if these employees were furloughed. A lot of staff begin working on decor for the holidays long before Q4.
> 
> I’ll admit, selfish wondering over here... I have a trip planned in Dec and I’m hoping for at least a bit of Xmas magic



*I sure hope they put up the decorations, even if the fall decor doesn't go up as early as it would've had MNSSHP happened. I especially think they'll still put up the Christmas decor regardless of MVMCP since people will still be going during the holidays (barring another closure) and the decorations, especially at the resorts and at EPCOT (with the Festival of the Holidays, that I assume will still take place in some form), are a big reason people visit during that time.

Though, if they didn't do all the holiday decor, it would absolutely make our decision about whether or not to go after Thanksgiving MUCH easier   *


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Universal looks like freaking geniuses for not implementing a park reservation system and for allowing park hopping.



I think its just easier for them with everything being right there on the same lot. I wouldn’t have been surprised if Disneyland allowed park hopping. I would assume the varying levels park capacity between the 4 WDW parks is a reason that park hopping in WDW is almost impossible right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean, there were a lot of wrong people on both sides of it ... I recall someone on here connected to an “insider” who was adamant they had rock solid intel that the parks were to open May 19 or something ridiculous.



Lol yes. That one stuck out to me, because so many people latched onto it (because it was what they wanted to hear, of course).


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> If you want to see a movie in an IMAX or specialty theater, you’re looking at spending close to $60 between just 2 people between tickets, popcorn, and drink. Unless you have A-List or another movie club card, but those will likely go away if/when movie theaters open back up. If you think Disney is hurting and upset about not making money from the parks, ask them how they feel about having to put Onward on Disney+ after only 2 weeks in theaters. Somethings like Hamilton and Artemis Fowl are much better off on that platform to bring in subscribers than a blockbuster like Mulan or Black Widow, or Soul.


I think AList was the only major one that had free IMAX and 3D.
AList was great.
I could use it just to take naps/siestas in the theater after work or when travelling. (until they started limiting it to 3 movies outside your region unless you upgraded)


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know the idea of "are the parks making money" with the low attendance - at lease execs on the Universal side are saying they are doing "much better financially than if they were closed"  (might just be spin of course)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288821365605388289


Don't forget universal is different though because they continued paying team members whilst closed so it was costing universal more in that regard than Disney.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh are we playing another round of things people guessed wrong? What about Disney will never close, Disney would never release an offer if they weren’t opening then, Disney will never let Universal be open weeks before them, Disney guests will never wear masks (we aren’t China!), Disney will never enforce masks, and mask requirements will be dead and gone by the time Disney opens.
> 
> I’ll just say everyone’s favourite word, unprecedented!



I thought our favorite word was “Soon” or “Blue fence”?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think its just easier for them with everything being right there on the same lot. I wouldn’t have been surprised if Disneyland allowed park hopping. I would assume the varying levels park capacity between the 4 WDW parks is a reason that park hopping in WDW is almost impossible right now.



People get mad when we say this but demand at Uni regulates itself and they don’t need reservation systems or to prevent hopping. Disney would have a lopsided amount of people at DHS and probably MK, and then Epcot would get crowded in the evenings.

More people want to be at Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mlchiranky said:


> This is a totally random thought... but with the cancellation of Halloween parties and the likely cancellation of Christmas parties... any thoughts/rumors on decor at the parks?
> 
> I watched the Decorating Disney: Holiday Magic documentary last night on Disney+... and I couldn’t help but wonder if these employees were furloughed. A lot of staff begin working on decor for the holidays long before Q4.
> 
> I’ll admit, selfish wondering over here... I have a trip planned in Dec and I’m hoping for at least a bit of Xmas magic



My initial reaction is that of course they will still decorate

... but it's 2020  so now I wouldn't be shocked if they don't

I would think they would still do some, but perhaps scaled down (and perhaps quite a bit)


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Or the waterparks at wdw



I'm still shaking my head as to why regardless of resource limitations.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I thought our favorite word was “Soon” or “Blue fence”?



True, it’s been a while since people complained about unprecedented and new normal .


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean, there were a lot of wrong people on both sides of it ... I recall someone on here connected to an “insider” who was adamant they had rock solid intel that the parks were to open May 19 or something ridiculous.



Yep i remember someone saying AMC were getting ready to open at Disney Springs early May.


----------



## gottalovepluto

ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> I don't understand why they don't open up the AP bucket more. I would be there spending money using a spot that they can't seem to fill.


Especially after you’ve been open long enough to see patterns in the data of how many new tickets you’re selling... guess they’re hoping they’ll sell more tickets? Alas hope is not a business plan. Guess Disney missed that memo


----------



## mattpeto

WorldOfPooh said:


> Not only that but the majority of the profits from movie theaters come from concessions.  1 cent soda syrup being sold for $7.  10 cent popcorn for $9.  And those profits trickle down to the studios from the theaters through rentals.



I get all that, but Trolls World Tour did ~100M with VOD.   That doesn't include eventual purchases, toys, etc.

They are going to wait a very long time when people are going to pack a movie theater again to buy up those concessions you're talking about.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Universal looks like freaking geniuses for not implementing a park reservation system and for allowing park hopping.



Why?  I think it could have been problematic if Disney didn't have the reservation system.  We see how much faster the "bucket" for passholders is filling up and how much faster in general the reservations for DHS are going

I think there were real concerns if they just had caps that people who were paying to stay on property or had daily tickets would get shut out of a park - or at least some parks (e.g., DHS) .... I think how the reservations have filled up supports that they were right to have reservations.  Not saying I don't think the process could be tweaked, as I think it should be, but not getting whey Universal was geniuses for not having one


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think theatres will be similar to Disney, in that it’s going to take a while for people to want to come in the numbers they did beforehand even when they open and new movies are released.

Theatres were already being pushed out by similar home experiences for some, I think this just encourages that more.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> I don't see them closing down DHS since it's the only park that is actually hitting capacity right now.


Has it hit capacity? We’ve seen days they aren’t selling day tickets?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> People get mad when we say this but demand at Uni regulates itself and they don’t need reservation systems or to prevent hopping. Disney would have a lopsided amount of people at DHS and probably MK, and then Epcot would get crowded in the evenings.
> 
> More people want to be at Disney



You’re right, its weird how Universal guests just seem to go, enjoy the day. Disney is “how do I get from point A to point Q in the least amount of time while getting points B-O done as well?”

People would go to DHS in the morning for the BG’s and then rush over to MK or AK, then go to Epcot at night. That’s a lot of variables and potential cross contamination to account for during a pandemic. Do I think that they could pull off park hopping in one form or another right now? Sure. But I don’t think they could do it with allowing people to go to any more than one other park, and you cant “bounce back” to the previous park. And you’d need to “check out” of the park you’re leaving before making the Hop selection in order to balance the capacity.


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> I'm still shaking my head as to why regardless of resource limitations.


Cost presumably, less revenue generated there from merch/food and drink vs cost of CMs perhaps?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Cost presumably, less revenue generated there from merch/food and drink vs cost of CMs perhaps?



I also wonder if Mask Wearing plays a roll as you can't/shouldn't wear masks in pools and at least the experience I had was mask wearing near/around water park settings is really poor and maybe Disney just didn't want to deal with that/worried about that risk


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Cost presumably, less revenue generated there from merch/food and drink vs cost of CMs perhaps?



But could be a revenue driver for onsite resort reservations given the time of year.  I would find it highly unlikely that resort guests only visit the waterparks and not the theme parks.  The waterparks can extend the vacation/resort time that subsidizes the total revenue pie as I see it.


----------



## osufeth24

It's easier for Universal to get away with it as it's so much smaller.  Have what, 7 resorts to deal with?  And only 3 parks.  It's also easier as it's confined to one area unlike Disney.  One parking lot for IoA and Studios.  Also, just don't have the same amount of crowds in general as WDW does.  

I mean, I hate the reservation system, and no PH, but I get it.  They have a lot more they gotta deal with


----------



## rteetz

Construction resumes at Guardians

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...n-workers-back-at-guardians-of-the-galaxy.htm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> But could be a revenue driver for onsite resort reservations given the time of year.  I would find it highly unlikely that resort guests only visit the waterparks and not the theme parks.  The waterparks can extend the vacation/resort time that subsidizes the total revenue pie as I see it.



I wonder if they would be able to staff the water parks to the degree they would need to open, I don’t know how many had to be shifted around to cover vacated positions by CP and international CMs.

I don’t know enough about the staffing to guess.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Construction refunded at Guardians
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...n-workers-back-at-guardians-of-the-galaxy.htm



Nice!


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if they would be able to staff the water parks to the degree they would need to open, I don’t know how many had to be shifted around to cover vacated positions by CP and international CMs.
> 
> I don’t know enough about the staffing to guess.



I get that, but I don't look at it as Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach as stand-alone profit centers.  They are ancillary drivers to the entire property.  And I don't know how to quantify it, but would be polling/querying on-site resort guests that visit either/both water parks to get a gauge.  I have to think WDW has those metrics already.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Why?  I think it could have been problematic if Disney didn't have the reservation system.  We see how much faster the "bucket" for passholders is filling up and how much faster in general the reservations for DHS are going
> 
> I think there were real concerns if they just had caps that people who were paying to stay on property or had daily tickets would get shut out of a park - or at least some parks (e.g., DHS) .... I think how the reservations have filled up supports that they were right to have reservations.  Not saying I don't think the process could be tweaked, as I think it should be, but not getting whey Universal was geniuses for not having one


Universal saved all the money in creating the system, implementing the system and they don’t deter people from visiting because they can’t get a reservation. All they do is piss people off if capacity is reached and they can’t enter- and they math so that it’s never their hotel guests who can’t enter. It’s cost a heckuva lot less than Disney’s system for handling non-existent crowds and deterring the riff-raff that is their AP holders from entering. During a time where every penny counts, for now this was a total screw up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Construction resumes at Guardians
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...n-workers-back-at-guardians-of-the-galaxy.htm


“Refunded” had me so confused- I get Disney might not want to finish it, but they’re getting their money back?


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> “Refunded” had me so confused- I get Disney might not want to finish it, but they’re getting their money back?



that was my first thought lol.  I was like, what the heck does that mean


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> My initial reaction is that of course they will still decorate
> 
> ... but it's 2020  so now I wouldn't be shocked if they don't
> 
> *I would think they would still do some, but perhaps scaled down (and perhaps quite a bit)*



i'm imagining this tree will now be in the middle of the WL lobby....


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> “Refunded” had me so confused- I get Disney might not want to finish it, but they’re getting their money back?



Refunded in Anulax Batteries that Rocket stole from the Sovereign


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Outside of these boards, many people aren't interested in traveling anywhere right now. A lot of people also don't have the money to travel. Demand for any amusement park is non existent.


I agree that demand is not there. the small park I work at is going to 5 days a week starting next week which is usually our busiest weeks of year


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> i'm imagining this tree will now be in the middle of the WL lobby....
> 
> View attachment 514682



Welcome to Charlie Brown’s Christmas Tree Trail at Disney Springs.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> “Refunded” had me so confused- I get Disney might not want to finish it, but they’re getting their money back?


Autocorrect works in mysterious ways.


----------



## AmberMV

FB AP group has someone who bought Out of State Plat APs June 2019, they used their passes over 30 days total last year, and requested refunds last month.  They got $306 back per pass, so it has nothing to do with number of times you used your pass.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

AmberMV said:


> FB AP group has someone who bought Out of State Plat APs June 2019, they used their passes over 30 days total last year, and requested refunds last month.  They got $306 back per pass, so it has nothing to do with number of times you used your pass.



Well...my mother was refused a refund.  She called back to try to fight it too and was told no. There is inconsistency.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> FB AP group has someone who bought Out of State Plat APs June 2019, they used their passes over 30 days total last year, and requested refunds last month.  They got $306 back per pass, so it has nothing to do with number of times you used your pass.



Yeah I think that’s just going to end up being nothing and based on mistakes, bad CM info, and misunderstandings. It doesn’t make sense.

Disney themselves in the little bit of info we’ve got has said based on closure periods for partial and time remaining on the pass. I think they’re not giving out numbers on the phone because so many people paid different amounts and have varied amount of days left, so there’s bound to be errors being passed on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Dis_Yoda said:


> Well...my mother was refused a refund.  She called back to try to fight it too and was told no. There is inconsistency.



On what basis? Was she not able to get a refund online either?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

DGsAtBLT said:


> On what basis? Was she not able to get a refund online either?


Because she used her pass 17 times.  She is an in-state FL Silver level pass.  

She called back as well and was told the same thing.


----------



## Clawdius

Jothmas said:


> Regarding layoffs and the ability to cut,  I have been surprised this week to see how many CMs there are working in the parks. I assume there must be some minimum for safety reasons, but I thought there would be fewer than what I have seen. For example, I think there were five CMs working Living with the Land and there was zero queue and we were the only people on the boat and no one in the boat ahead of us. The CMs outnumbered the guests.


I think you’re right that there is some minimum staffing need. Staffing has to be a huge challenge for the parks right now. This is my speculation, but there are probably times of day when they do need all these staff, for example opening or for covering breaks, but outside these times there’s not as much need. 

But you can’t really schedule your employee to only come in for the 2-3 hours they’ll be needed. Usually company policy or state law mandates some minimum number of hours guaranteed if you are scheduled to work. For example, places I’ve worked must pay you for a minimum of four hours if you come in for a shift. No one wants to come to work for just a couple hours.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> FB AP group has someone who bought Out of State Plat APs June 2019, they used their passes over 30 days total last year, and requested refunds last month.  They got $306 back per pass, so it has nothing to do with number of times you used your pass.


Yea, that's bogus.  The refund process was quick, straight forward, and accurate to the penny in our case!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Dis_Yoda said:


> Because she used her pass 17 times.  She is an in-state FL Silver level pass.
> 
> She called back as well and was told the same thing.



Im curious how they justified it given their wording and no mention anywhere about it being subject to use.

Is she monthly and that makes a difference?


----------



## one_cat

WorldOfPooh said:


> There are still people who want the parks reclosed right now.  alot actually.


These are the same people who love a forest fire or a cat 5 hurricane.


----------



## osufeth24

one_cat said:


> These are the same people who love a forest fire or a cat 5 hurricane.



to be fair, I love a Cat 5 as well.  But as long as it doesn't  hit land , that I don't want


----------



## JacknSally

Dis_Yoda said:


> Because she used her pass 17 times.  She is an in-state FL Silver level pass.
> 
> She called back as well and was told the same thing.



*I haven't been an AP in a couple of years, so I don't have any first-hand experience with this issue, but from what I've read (anecdotally) it absolutely matters who you speak with as to what happens with your AP refund (I know, I know. We're all very surprised that the info is different depending on your phone CM)... Has your mom tried escalating it beyond the first CMs who answer? 

These screenshots are from a thread on Twitter a couple of weeks ago discussing some experiences getting the refunds. **Here's the link to the thread if anyone wants to read every comment.*



* *


----------



## Tjddis

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont think so. I think the issues have many layers and peoples thoughts need to work through those layers.
> 
> People may think they want to go right now but can't due to no international travel. However, I think many of those if the restrictions were lifted tomorrow would then think ok... but what about Fl cases? What about our local economy? Will the flights really be safe? They may well then change their minds again and still not go.


Bingo.  I really WANT to go.  But no way I am going anytime soon


----------



## Tjddis

CastAStone said:


> I believe it was the CNBC interview the day they submitted their plan to Florida. Basically said they would be able to fill to whatever capacity was. I think at the time their data likely indicated that was true. Reading through these boards its clear that a lot of people are waiting as long as they can to cancel because they really want to go! I for example have a Disneyland vacation planned for November and I'm not planning to make any decisions on it until at least mid September. If they surveyed me right now and asked me if I still _want to go_ or if I am still _planning to go_ the answer is an undeniable yes. But _will I go_ is a totally different question - the answer is we'll see.


My reaction back then was that Chapek came off as arrogant and shortsighted. No reason to change that opinion now


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Not sure if this was posted yet, sorry if it was. Since her time at Disney was discussed so much, here’s Carlye Wisel’s article...

https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21346476/disney-world-reopening-magic-kingdom-covid-florida


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from MK and the crowds continue to grow, MK has not hit whatever capacity is self imposed since they are still selling tickets at the windows. Obviously not crowded in the regular sense of the word but more people than a week ago, surely more than opening week. Still I have not seen so much cleaning in my life, today I saw the CM clean the Liberty Belle decks. along with every rail and rope and surface that anyone can and will touch.
Also shout out to skipper Scott from the JC, probably one of my top favorites. The progress on the GF MK walkway is looking great, I feel it might be done by the time the NBA leave


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Dis_Yoda said:


> Well...my mother was refused a refund.  She called back to try to fight it too and was told no. There is inconsistency.


----------



## Tjddis

Farro said:


> It's so interesting to read these forums (in general, not just this thread). A lot of posters still say they haven't left houses in month, some not even going to grocery stores.
> 
> Like it or not, there are tons of people out and about where I live. Wearing masks appropriately, but out. Every day almost there is still a line to get in Home Depot.
> Outdoor cafes are full (but socially distanced), parks are full. Running trails, walking trails.
> People hanging out in groups in our alleys again (it's a thing here).
> Backyard full of families again.
> Traffic is a mess again.
> 
> Here in my circle- I believe that people would travel if not for not having the money or having to quarantine if visiting certain places.
> And I also think rather than being worried about city/state imposed quarantines, more people are affected by employment imposed quarantines. If they can't work from home, jobs make them use PTO days for quarantine.


I think there is something at play here.  As you may recall I am one of those termed as being “afraid to go anywhere” on this board.  It’s ok.  I admit that for personal reasons I won’t bore you with I am rather cautious these days
But I do go to stores, socially distant gatherings in my hood, local outdoor restaurants and even my local pool club
But I am dead set against traveling anywhere.  If I go somewhere local and am uncomfortable I can turn around and come home.  But traveling somewhere and being away from my sterile comfort zone for a prolonged stay?  Just not doing it right now


----------



## DGsAtBLT

(AP refunds again) A post was made about 45 mins ago in the big passholder group where an out of state passholder who used theirs 30+ days got the exact refund they were entitled to.

I think anyone being told it’s based on usage needs to push the issue.


----------



## yulilin3

here's a short video of the walkway from the monorail


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> here's a short video of the walkway from the monorail



Monorail voice, I miss you so


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DGsAtBLT said:


> (AP refunds again) A post was made about 45 mins ago in the big passholder group where an out of state passholder who used theirs 30+ days got the exact refund they were entitled to.
> 
> I think anyone being told it’s based on usage needs to push the issue.


Exactly.  My folks (out of state) used their's 50+ days and got what they were entitled to.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/carousel-of-progress-experiencing-extended-downtime-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/carousel-of-progress-experiencing-extended-downtime-at-magic-kingdom/



Alright, now it's time to just shut the park down, pack it in, it's game over


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/carousel-of-progress-experiencing-extended-downtime-at-magic-kingdom/


That is an earth shattering and hugely impactful story.  Thank you sooooo much


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, sorry if it was. Since her time at Disney was discussed so much, here’s Carlye Wisel’s article...
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21346476/disney-world-reopening-magic-kingdom-covid-florida



She did a good job.

I have been thinking how my trip countdown (289 days today) seemed so far away a couple of months ago. Now it seems way too soon. Reading her article added extra feelings to that.


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> That is an earth shattering and hugely impactful story.  Thank you sooooo much


You’re very welcome. It’s part of theme park operational updates.


----------



## LSUmiss

jlwhitney said:


> People are traveling where I live. Most of of my friends have gone somewhere this summer, and many others. But none of them are going to Disney/Universal like they many had planned, they are going elsewhere.


Same here.


----------



## Tjddis

rteetz said:


> You’re very welcome. It’s part of theme park operational updates.


It is rather Pollyanna ish to think you can discuss Disney’s missteps In regards to operational updates due to Coronavirus without discussing the climate they operate in.  
and discussions about Mulan, food items and people’s travel habits in general are on topic? Cmon.  
Not sure what your motive is in singling out the innocuous statement I made regarding timing/process of reopening.  Whatever.


----------



## rteetz

Tjddis said:


> It is rather Pollyanna ish to think you can discuss Disney’s missteps In regards to operational updates due to Coronavirus without discussing the climate they operate in.
> and discussions about Mulan, food items and people’s travel habits in general are on topic? Cmon.
> Not sure what your motive is in singling out the innocuous statement I made regarding timing/process of reopening.  Whatever.


I like to think I’m pretty transparent in how I moderate. I also don’t single people out. The post you made wasn’t the only removed and certainly won’t be the last.


----------



## birostick

rteetz said:


> Construction resumes at Guardians
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...n-workers-back-at-guardians-of-the-galaxy.htm



I went to EPCOT last Thursday July 23rd and you could hear people working inside the building. This may be the first case people are SEEING the workers outside but they have been there at least a week or more.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I like to think I’m pretty transparent in how I moderate. I also don’t single people out. The post you made wasn’t the only removed and certainly won’t be the last.


I like to think rteetz and I are secretly best friends and he just deletes my posts here and there so no one else catches on.

That, or I go off topic at times and need to be reigned in.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> You’re very welcome. It’s part of theme park operational updates.


I for one, definitely appreciate the info.  I'm getting a little concerned there may be no ppl. mover or CoP (family favorites) for our upcoming trip .  Hoping we get lucky though.


----------



## Leigh L

brockash said:


> I for one, definitely appreciate the info.  I'm getting a little concerned there may be no ppl. mover or CoP (family favorites) for our upcoming trip .  Hoping we get lucky though.


Ditto!  Both are favs for my family as well. Already accepted it's likely TTA not this trip, but hoping whatever is going on with CoP is minor.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, sorry if it was. Since her time at Disney was discussed so much, here’s Carlye Wisel’s article...
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21346476/disney-world-reopening-magic-kingdom-covid-florida



Good read.

I, myself, am okay with them being open. It's a personal decision for people to go or not go. Someone will bring up the argument about the workers who don't want to go back because they are afraid- which yes, that's bad, but then what about the workers that do want to go back? I don't know. I can't solve that issue.

I said earlier, I really think where you live and what your daily experience is makes your opinion sway one way or the other. Seeing people out so much here (which may very well change if numbers go up) makes Disney being open seem okay (?) to me.
But I'm surrounded by people. Literally, my neighbors on both sides have parties all the time. All the time. And all the restaurants/cafes are full all the time.

So I'm ready to go. Next May. I'm sure I will be called naive , but I expect all of us and WDW to be in a much better position with this virus by then.


----------



## Farro

Tjddis said:


> I think there is something at play here.  As you may recall I am one of those termed as being “afraid to go anywhere” on this board.  It’s ok.  I admit that for personal reasons I won’t bore you with I am rather cautious these days
> But I do go to stores, socially distant gatherings in my hood, local outdoor restaurants and even my local pool club
> But I am dead set against traveling anywhere.  If I go somewhere local and am uncomfortable I can turn around and come home.  But traveling somewhere and being away from my sterile comfort zone for a prolonged stay?  Just not doing it right now



I'm not sure what you mean by "something is at play here."

As to the rest, you do you!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/carousel-of-progress-experiencing-extended-downtime-at-magic-kingdom/



*So basically what you're saying here is CoP is definitely closed forever and is being rethemed as we speak.*


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *So basically what you're saying here is CoP is definitely closed forever and is being rethemed as we speak.*



That's what I got from it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> I like to think rteetz and I are secretly best friends and he just deletes my posts here and there so no one else catches on.
> 
> That, or I go off topic at times and need to be reigned in.



Yeah, but that is what best friends are for


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *So basically what you're saying here is CoP is definitely closed forever and is being rethemed as we speak.*


I wonder which IP they will use???!!


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *So basically what you're saying here is CoP is definitely closed forever and is being rethemed as we speak.*



WDWPro is about to write it into their next “rumor mill”. Then everyone here will believe it


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> WDWPro is about to write it into their next “rumor mill”. Then everyone here will believe it




They're replacing the song with Guns and Ships from Hamilton.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> They're replacing the song with Guns and Ships from Hamilton.



*The John animatronic is ready!*


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> WDWPro is about to write it into their next “rumor mill”. Then everyone here will believe it



Isn't this the rumors and news board? Where we report rumors?
I dont see the issue with reporting rumors for people to discuss.
If we only post facts, we need to change name of board.


----------



## Mango7100

CastAStone said:


> We're going to vacation but here's the thing - we were planning to fly to Disney World. Now we're going to drive to an oceanfront beach house in NC (for less than a stay at Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort, which is not on an actual beach). Other than the occasional bathroom stop on the way down and back, we plan to encounter 0 other people the entire time we are there. That's pretty hard to do at WDW.


Same—we went to Florida last week. We drove (we even have travel camping toilet we used instead of rest stops because the rest stops were crazy packed), rented a house with a private pool, did curbside pickup of groceries at Publix, walked on the beach early morning and were gone by 930, and didn’t go out to eat. The closest we got to a person was to pay a toll.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> They're replacing the song with Guns and Ships from Hamilton.



I’m intrigued. Tell me more


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Isn't this the rumors and news board? Where we report rumors?
> I dont see the issue with reporting rumors for people to discuss.
> If we only post facts, we need to change name of board.




I’m fine with the rumors. Love rumors. It’s the the reaction to the rumors where the rumors are suddenly inevitable facts that I find fascinating.


Edit: “It’s the the reaction...” I’m turning into a broken animatronic, apparently


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I’m fine with the rumors. Love rumors. It’s the the reaction to the rumors where the rumors are suddenly inevitable facts that I find fascinating.
> 
> 
> Edit: “It’s the the reaction...” I’m turning into a broken animatronic, apparently



True.
 People are still mad over having to pay for fast passes.


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> I’m intrigued. Tell me more


I'm guessing they might be referencing this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224
One of the CoP animatronics flipped out shortly after reopening, and of course the internet immediately put all sorts of music over the video.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

SaintsManiac said:


> They're replacing the song with Guns and Ships from Hamilton.


Well, I could get on board with this.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> True.
> People are still mad over having to pay for fast passes.



I secretly want that one to be true. Well, now its not a secret. So I can formally announce that I want paid fast passes. There, I said it. 

I feel much better


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> I'm guessing they might be referencing this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224
> One of the CoP animatronics flipped out shortly after reopening, and of course the internet immediately put all sorts of music over the video.



I’m aware. I’m the one that originally posted this video here


----------



## WonderlandisReality

SMRT-1 said:


> I'm guessing they might be referencing this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224
> One of the CoP animatronics flipped out shortly after reopening, and of course the internet immediately put all sorts of music over the video.



That video never gets old.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SMRT-1 said:


> I'm guessing they might be referencing this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280583146598068224
> One of the CoP animatronics flipped out shortly after reopening, and of course the internet immediately put all sorts of music over the video.




It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## SMRT-1

SaintsManiac said:


> It's a thing of beauty.


The absolutely perfect timing is what makes this the best of the various versions of this idea, IMHO.


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> I’m aware. I’m the one that originally posted this video here


Oops.  

You should be more overt with your irony.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I really like just about everything WDW, but I really do not care for CoP.   In my opinion it was outdated 15 years ago.  It has become such a big joke in my family, every trip they try and find a way to get me to go on it (not above using my grand kids as bait).  So if they do close this, I may be the only one who does not shed a tear.


----------



## JacknSally

SMRT-1 said:


> Oops.
> 
> You should be more overt with your irony.



*@Mit88 ooooh like this





*
*(rteetz please don't deleetz that gif is gold)*


----------



## osufeth24

AvidDisReader said:


> I really like just about everything WDW, but I really do not care for CoP.   In my opinion it was outdated 15 years ago.  It has become such a big joke in my family, every trip they try and find a way to get me to go on it (not above using my grand kids as bait).  So if they do close this, I may be the only one who does not shed a tear.


 them be fightin words


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> Oops.
> 
> You should be more overt with your irony.



I kind of came off like a jerk, and I apologize


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> True.
> People are still mad over having to pay for fast passes.


Yeah, the paid FP+ rumors seemingly won't die. Just today, it's being reported that after an MDE update, the RotR virtual queue UI now looks like the DL MaxPass UI, and people immediately jumped to "They're going to charge us for FastPasses!"


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> I kind of came off like a jerk, and I apologize


Not at all. I just felt silly for misinterpreting your post.


----------



## Mit88

I wonder if they’ll shake things up with the park hours. Maybe move DHS and EPCOT to the hours MK and AK use vice versa. Allow some night time atmosphere for Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. Not sure if theres a reason for the hours that each of the parks have outside of spacing out the incoming/outgoing crowds. Probably doesn’t even matter since most people don’t seem to be staying at EPCOT or DHS until close.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I wonder if they’ll shake things up with the park hours. Maybe move DHS and EPCOT to the hours MK and AK use vice versa. Allow some night time atmosphere for Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. Not sure if theres a reason for the hours that each of the parks have outside of spacing out the incoming/outgoing crowds. Probably doesn’t even matter since most people don’t seem to be staying at EPCOT or DHS until close.



I'm guessing Epcots time was set that way because world showcase has always opened at 11.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I wonder if they’ll shake things up with the park hours. Maybe move DHS and EPCOT to the hours MK and AK use vice versa. Allow some night time atmosphere for Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. Not sure if theres a reason for the hours that each of the parks have outside of spacing out the incoming/outgoing crowds. Probably doesn’t even matter since most people don’t seem to be staying at EPCOT or DHS until close.



well, I would assume they have EPCOT the latest due to food and wine and WS typically only opening at 11 anyway, so makes sense for that park then to only open at 11, which makes it the latest opening

AK, I guess for the animals opening it sooner makes sense - not sure if it matters too much.

Since EPCOT is opened the latest I wonder if they could just extend than an hour (or even just not have it open until noon) and then bring back EPCOT forever to draw more people there (only park with a night time show I think it would help) and you should be able to soially distance around the lagoon


----------



## Brianstl

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Psh. I got an OT post deleted notification like a week and a half ago. Get with the rule breaking program guys  Rteetz deletz is ALWAYS on the prowl... these notifications are just making him less sneaky!
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you have the time for us but we love you for it!
> 
> We need to pay them in alcohol. Lots of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we make themed food booths at MK a thing?  I would be very into this.


If they are going to be open, they need to do things that will drive attendance and revenue.  They need to send a message to the public want to be open and aren’t ashamed of being open. They need to stop letting about bad PR from from some segments.  This should be about the long term survival of TWDC in its current form and not about protecting Bob Iger’s future political ambitions.

Disney has put in safety measures and capacity limits that their own experts tell them will work. They need to trust their people, offer deals and other incentive to increase occupancy and attendance to the capacity they have targeted.

They already took the already have took the PR hits by being open now.


gottalovepluto said:


> There’s a part of me that would love to see Chapek stumble his way through explaining enacting these doom and gloom scenarios to analysts on the call next week


I am actually glad Chapek is the CEO right now.  No one in the company understands the importance of the parks and resorts to the company’s bottom line than Chapek.  Chapek is, also, well aware that much of the fat has been cut already in that division because he did it the cutting himself.  Now he can use this crisis as cover to cut the fat in the “sexier” divisions.  Someone without his history in the parks could more easily be swayed to focus on the parks for cuts.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, sorry if it was. Since her time at Disney was discussed so much, here’s Carlye Wisel’s article...
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21346476/disney-world-reopening-magic-kingdom-covid-florida



Lots of take aways from that article!

1. Universal has a policy in place for when a TM tests positive. Great, but how does that work when the average turn around time for the test results in FL is between 7 to 14 days. Is suspected infected TM at work for all that time?

2. Disney has given CMs goggles for use on buses? So they were already aware of what Fauci said yesterday that masks alone may not be enough and eye coverings may also be needed?

3. Are there really still 24000 disney CMs furloughed?


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> 2. Disney has given CMs goggles for use on buses? So they were already aware of what Fauci said yesterday that* masks alone may not be enough and eye coverings may also be needed?*


*
I thought this was already known, hence the face shields coupled with face masks in some places/businesses (especially in WDW for CMs who have to get close to guests)*


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *I thought this was already known, hence the face shields coupled with face masks in some places/businesses (especially in WDW for CMs who have to get close to guests)*


I hadn't read much about it to be honest.

I assumed they were given shields and masks because of the "masks only protect others" rather than the wearer for nose/mouth related risk. I wasn't aware the whole eye risk had become more accepted.


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

BrianR said:


> There is still a bunch of cross training going on believe it or not. When we were there the person working the fossil display at Living Seas was normally an Elephant Coordinator at AK, but based on everything going on got moved over there. Granted there are a ton of inefficiencies, like having a CM at entrance and another at exit of stores with a guest counter app to mark how many are in the store at once. They're still staffing ticket booths at the parks, with a decent compliment of them until about 2 PM before they taper off staff. They're trying to employ as many CMs as they can and make it work, keeping them on and shifting roles based on what the early guest trends are. I would think after this initial 60 day period they'd adjust even further.


That makes a lot of sense.  Our lifeguard said she's normally at OKW and is at Poly for the foreseeable future.  Lifeguarding is not as complicated as other things I'd imagine.  Also today at Epcot, pretty much everyone was not from Mexico or Norway for Donald and Frozen rides.  I'm kinda viewing it through a SeaWorld lens as we want there first, and WDW is really overkill on mask and social distance messaging IMO.  We have stationary signs and reminders over the speaker, why pay staff to hold the exact same sign next to another when the company is hurting financially?  It's definitely not ruining my vacation, it's just strange and seems out of place.


----------



## TwoMisfits

thingaboutarsenal said:


> That makes a lot of sense.  Our lifeguard said she's normally at OKW and is at Poly for the foreseeable future.  Lifeguarding is not as complicated as other things I'd imagine.  Also today at Epcot, pretty much everyone was not from Mexico or Norway for Donald and Frozen rides.  I'm kinda viewing it through a SeaWorld lens as we want there first, and WDW is really overkill on mask and social distance messaging IMO.  We have stationary signs and reminders over the speaker, why pay staff to hold the exact same sign next to another when the company is hurting financially?  It's definitely not ruining my vacation, it's just strange and seems out of place.



They could be both the reminder and the enforcement.  If guests need to be corrected and/or removed, you kinda need the employees around to do it.  For now, in WDW, this seems like that is a small, small need...but that need could grow as the months go by, especially if FL's numbers start to drop...


----------



## yulilin3

thingaboutarsenal said:


> That makes a lot of sense.  Our lifeguard said she's normally at OKW and is at Poly for the foreseeable future.  Lifeguarding is not as complicated as other things I'd imagine.  Also today at Epcot, pretty much everyone was not from Mexico or Norway for Donald and Frozen rides.  I'm kinda viewing it through a SeaWorld lens as we want there first, and WDW is really overkill on mask and social distance messaging IMO.  We have stationary signs and reminders over the speaker, why pay staff to hold the exact same sign next to another when the company is hurting financially?  It's definitely not ruining my vacation, it's just strange and seems out of place.


The union pressed Disney to get all attraction cms back to work,  the over staffing that we see is because of this.


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> The union pressed Disney to get all attraction cms back to work,  the over staffing that we see is because of this.


Yeah, I was going to say isn't it a good thing for the community if Disney employ's as many CMs as possible?


----------



## Mit88

Vern60 said:


> Yeah, I was going to say isn't it a good thing for the community if Disney employ's as many CMs as possible?



Good for the community. Not so good for the in park environment. The more variables you throw into the mix, the higher the odds of something you dont want to happen, happens. It works well now because the non DHS parks are empty so its easier to space them out. And it also gives Disney floating CMs to make sure that the guests are abiding to the rules.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Good for the community. Not so good for the in park environment. The more variables you throw into the mix, the higher the odds of something you dont want to happen, happens. It works well now because the non DHS parks are empty so its easier to space them out. And it also gives Disney floating CMs to make sure that the guests are abiding to the rules.



I was going to say, wouldn't more CMs to direct people, correct people if not wearing masks right, social distance people, etc be better?  Not like it is an extra 10k CMs in each part of anything


----------



## Dulcee

Well it’s been fun following this thread for what feels like forever. We are officially in the “I’m too excited to sleep phase” here. We check in to CBR for 9 nights tomorrow  greatly appreciate all the things I’ve learned here and look forward to reporting back.


----------



## osufeth24

Dulcee said:


> Well it’s been fun following this thread for what feels like forever. We are officially in the “I’m too excited to sleep phase” here. We check in to CBR for 9 nights tomorrow  greatly appreciate all the things I’ve learned here and look forward to reporting back.



Enjoy!!  Hopefully the storm doesn't provide many rainy days


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dulcee said:


> Well it’s been fun following this thread for what feels like forever. We are officially in the “I’m too excited to sleep phase” here. We check in to CBR for 9 nights tomorrow  greatly appreciate all the things I’ve learned here and look forward to reporting back.



Have a great trip and enjoy the Magic - even if a bit different the Magic is still there!


----------



## runningstitch

Dulcee said:


> Well it’s been fun following this thread for what feels like forever. We are officially in the “I’m too excited to sleep phase” here. We check in to CBR for 9 nights tomorrow  greatly appreciate all the things I’ve learned here and look forward to reporting back.


Have a blast and I can't wait to hear how CBR and the skyliner are running!


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Are there really still 24000 disney CMs furloughed?


I wouldn’t doubt it at all. WDW has 75,000+ CMs alone.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

TheMaxRebo said:


> Have a great trip and enjoy the Magic - even if a bit different the Magic is still there!


One of the best posts ever.  There still is Magic at WDW and in this world. I don’t know about others but am more grateful and appreciative of what I have and life in general.  I took so much for granted such as living near WDW.  When I go on property now I see just how amazing an enterprise Disney is and what it represents to so many of us.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to say, wouldn't more CMs to direct people, correct people if not wearing masks right, social distance people, etc be better?  Not like it is an extra 10k CMs in each part of anything



They’re not stuffing them into the parks like sardines. The more CMs in the park to enforce masks/distancing, the better. What I meant was that it does add in additional variables where the spread could become easier with even just a few more people. But thats a hypothetical


----------



## thingaboutarsenal

yulilin3 said:


> The union pressed Disney to get all attraction cms back to work,  the over staffing that we see is because of this.


This makes a lot of sense too.  They're not really doing anything.  The poor picture guy after the figment ride looked bored to tears.


----------



## indylaw99

Where did all the people at Disney Springs come from?? We had a dining reservation at 6:30 and it was already packed....which means either most of these people weren't in the parks or left pretty much every park hours early to head to DS. And they are buying stuff like crazy!! The wait for World of Disney was 15 minutes long. We grabbed 4 things and then had to wait in another 10 minute line to check out. I don't know if it is the 30% annual pass discount or what, but I've been coming here 20 years and have never encountered crowds like this shopping for no special reason. 

Good news about Boardwalk....it was hopping tonight! We filled our mugs just before 9pm and it was bustling with people. Almost all of the outdoor tables were full. The line for pizza was deep. People were heading in and out of the other buildings. And we could hear the movie playing at Beach Club. It wasn't quite like a normal Boardwalk night, but it also wasn't eerie and sad like the first few nights of our trip. Plenty of room still to feel safe outside. The only down side is that everything closes at 9 so it's almost impossible to get food or drinks after that and you have to plan coming back from the parks accordingly. Especially the refillable mugs since you have to wait in the bakery line to fill them.


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## LSUmiss

I think attendance is also a catch 22. Ppl will wait to come back to more stuff is open, but wdw won’t want to pay to open those things til attendance is up.  I know ppl who aren’t going back til more things open back up.


----------



## AnaHtDis

I was there last week and I would say CM’s seemed happy to be back. I wish they would open more food options with furloughed workers.  We went off property to eat (unusual for us) because of limited options.  We were staying at fort wilderness cabins and options for food were chicken, ribs or chicken .  DS on Saturday night was packed! Limited food options wood be my only complain (besides HEAT).
Edit: would


----------



## yulilin3

indylaw99 said:


> Where did all the people at Disney Springs come from?? We had a dining reservation at 6:30 and it was already packed....which means either most of these people weren't in the parks or left pretty much every park hours early to head to DS. And they are buying stuff like crazy!! The wait for World of Disney was 15 minutes long. We grabbed 4 things and then had to wait in another 10 minute line to check out. I don't know if it is the 30% annual pass discount or what, but I've been coming here 20 years and have never encountered crowds like this shopping for no special reason.
> 
> Good news about Boardwalk....it was hopping tonight! We filled our mugs just before 9pm and it was bustling with people. Almost all of the outdoor tables were full. The line for pizza was deep. People were heading in and out of the other buildings. And we could hear the movie playing at Beach Club. It wasn't quite like a normal Boardwalk night, but it also wasn't eerie and sad like the first few nights of our trip. Plenty of room still to feel safe outside. The only down side is that everything closes at 9 so it's almost impossible to get food or drinks after that and you have to plan coming back from the parks accordingly. Especially the refillable mugs since you have to wait in the bakery line to fill them.


Tomorrow is the last day for cm to get 50% off merch so maybe that was one issue,  also remember DS is very popular with locals


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289014382077321221



“An interesting few weeks ahead”

Pack your umbrella’s, the Doom and Gloom storm is coming


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

MrsBooch said:


> What does this mean?



We talked about it 100s of pages ago on here.  That’s the language our church and lots in our area are using to discuss people’s level of comfort post Covid.  It’s ok to be red light - attend from home, only go where you have to, green light - proceed as close to normal as you can with new precautions, or yellow - somewhere in the middle.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> “An interesting few weeks ahead”
> 
> Pack your umbrella’s, the Doom and Gloom storm is coming



I figured y’all would like that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> “An interesting few weeks ahead”
> 
> Pack your umbrella’s, the Doom and Gloom storm is coming



And SOON!!!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

FrankieWinthrop said:


> We talked about it 100s of pages ago on here.  That’s the language our church and lots in our area are using to discuss people’s level of comfort post Covid.  It’s ok to be red light - attend from home, only go where you have to, green light - proceed as close to normal as you can with new precautions, or yellow - somewhere in the middle.



ah I see - thank you for the clarification!


----------



## osufeth24

Ugh. Can I just be placed in cryogenic sleep til 2022 please?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289014382077321221



Oh Scott. What did you do


----------



## Mit88

What if Scott is talking about good news like park hopping is back?, or another C****** o* A****** coming to WDW, or Guardians will be open in 2020 instead of 2021, or maybe Disney will announce that they have a vaccine made and ready to distribute to the whole world? It’s not always bad news, you know. 

Just kidding...its always bad news. 

Buckle up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> What if Scott is talking about good news like park hopping is back?, or another C****** o* A****** coming to WDW, or Guardians will be open in 2020 instead of 2021, or maybe Disney will announce that they have a vaccine made and ready to distribute to the whole world? It’s not always bad news, you know.
> 
> Just kidding...its always bad news.
> 
> Buckle up



Disney:. Good news ... we found a cure to Covid 19!   .... We call it "Forced Perspective" and it's just staying 6 feet away from everyone


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> What if Scott is talking about good news like park hopping is back?, or another C****** o* A****** coming to WDW, or Guardians will be open in 2020 instead of 2021, or maybe Disney will announce that they have a vaccine made and ready to distribute to the whole world? It’s not always bad news, you know.
> 
> Just kidding...its always bad news.
> 
> Buckle up



*The censors are filtering CoA now?! *


----------



## AnaHtDis

I just want to say that last Friday I walked by CoA and started cracking up (thinking about this thread). My DH and sons thought I had officially lost it.  BTW, there was a 5 minute wait (must have been an anomaly).


----------



## SaintsManiac

2022 DIS meet at CoA with our special tshirts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> 2022 DIS meet at CoA with our special tshirts.



Rteetz can’t delete our comments in person.


----------



## nkosiek

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, sorry if it was. Since her time at Disney was discussed so much, here’s Carlye Wisel’s article...
> 
> https://www.vox.com/the-goods/21346476/disney-world-reopening-magic-kingdom-covid-florida


I doubt she is the the one who came up with the article's title, but she doesn't answer the question posed.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> “An interesting few weeks ahead”
> 
> Pack your umbrella’s, the Doom and Gloom storm is coming


Scott isn’t really going out on a limb.  There is an earnings report next week.  Disney PR will manage to polish this turd for their presentation, but the numbers in the report will be what they are.  Investors will demand action and Disney will act.

What you see with the leaks/rumors right now with the parks and Lucasfilm is people inside the company trying to draw the attention of the investors/board/Chapek away from themselves/their department/their division as targets by putting the target on someone else.


----------



## AmberMV

I don't want to come off as selfish or entitled, BUT...am I the only one who, after seeing these wait times increasing day after day, now considering canceling their APs because the waits are too long?  Before the shutdown, 3 hour waits became 15 minute waits by use of FastPass+, which made visiting with 3 toddlers something we actually could do by my husband and I baby swapping.  But unbridled 60 minute waits without FastPass+ now make actually getting to do any rides (and avoiding toddler meltdowns from waiting too long) seem like an impossibility.  I'm feeling pretty discouraged, and I'm glad I still have another week to decide if we want to cancel


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Rteetz can’t delete our comments in person.



I dont want to test that theory


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> What if Scott is talking about good news like park hopping is back?, or another C****** o* A****** coming to WDW, or Guardians will be open in 2020 instead of 2021, or maybe Disney will announce that they have a vaccine made and ready to distribute to the whole world? It’s not always bad news, you know.
> 
> Just kidding...its always bad news.
> 
> Buckle up



I mean, it could be good news...Busch Gardens Williamsburg announced a temporary opening for beer fest for 2 weekends in August - 4 hour sessions twice/day with highly discounted day passes ($45 each) and annual pass members can book and attend on their passes.

I didn't think that park would open this year, so even a temporary opening is a good sign...I'm sure linking beer fest will help them make a profit on the days, even if they stay limited to, I believe, 1000 folks at one time...(probably explains the 2 sessions/day)...


----------



## hertamaniac

CDC now surveys the public on what they would like to see for a return to cruising.

https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/cdc-coronavirus-cruise-no-sail-order-public-opinion
Personal opinion: With a deadline of the public inputs due by September 21st, I highly doubt they can compile all the information for the no-sail order to be lifted on October 1st. This points to a much longer no-sail order. The issue I have is why is the CDC looking to the public for guidance on how to safely re-open the cruise industry? The CDC and the cruise lines should be working together with industry experts to determine the protocols. I see this as another delay and that no other tourism sector was inquired from the CDC to the public on how to open safely.

*Survey questions:* https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ng-and-infrastructure-resumption-of-passenger

Here is question #1:

1. Given the challenges of eliminating COVID-19 on board cruise ships while operating with reduced crew on board during the period of the April 15, 2020 No Sail Order Extension, what methods, strategies, and practices should cruise ship operators implement to prevent COVID-19 transmission when operating with passengers?

Question #28:

28. Should cruise ship operators be required to designate a responsible company official who will accept legal responsibility for failure to implement measures to protect public health? 

I just can't imagine how the general public can answer these type of questions when I feel it is the core responsibility of the CDC working with the cruise lines.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I don't want to come off as selfish or entitled, BUT...am I the only one who, after seeing these wait times increasing day after day, now considering canceling their APs because the waits are too long?  Before the shutdown, 3 hour waits became 15 minute waits by use of FastPass+, which made visiting with 3 toddlers something we actually could do by my husband and I baby swapping.  But unbridled 60 minute waits without FastPass+ now make actually getting to do any rides (and avoiding toddler meltdowns from waiting too long) seem like an impossibility.  I'm feeling pretty discouraged, and I'm glad I still have another week to decide if we want to cancel



Only reason I’d be hesitant if I were in your shoes is because of the not knowing aspect of if/when APs will become available again. Maybe some time in the fall you’ll want to hop over to one of the parks and you’d have to buy a day ticket, and sometimes that stings if you could have had an AP to use. But different situations for different people. If long lines in the current climate aren’t ideal for you, then the refund is probably the best option


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Only reason I’d be hesitant if I were in your shoes is because of the not knowing aspect of if/when APs will become available again. Maybe some time in the fall you’ll want to hop over to one of the parks and you’d have to buy a day ticket, and sometimes that stings if you could have had an AP to use. But different situations for different people. If long lines in the current climate aren’t ideal for you, then the refund is probably the best option


Yeah those aspects are floating around in my head right now too.  We only just got our APs a month before the shutdown.  We are not planning to visit until late August so maybe by then the older kids being "back in school" (whatever that may mean) means the parks won't be so busy-but today was a regular Thursday and the wait times were a little hard to swallow.  I'll say I would be pretty devastated if we had to cancel our APs. I've been practicing with my 2 year old twins and my 3 year old with their masks every single day.  We do "Mask time, high-five" and we play games and they can run around my twin's room before their bedtime. I've been doing this for weeks already so that they are ready.  I've been telling them that if we want to see Mickey and Minnie we have to wear our masks, and they are seeming to understand-even though they don't even grasp the concept of a theme park, or a pandemic.  I've been cooking every single day for weeks so that we could eat freely at Disney for our visit without having to think about the cost as much.  I know everyone has been disappointed this year, I know others have had it way worse.  I am one of those unlucky people who had Disney trips for: March, May and June all canceled from the closures so I've tried to remain flexible.  I hope today's crowds and waits were a fluke and my feelings about it improve.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

^ To add my 2 cents @AmberMV, if the money coming back isn’t a major factor I would keep the pass active as someone who lives so close.

Lines could fluctuate anytime, especially come September. FP+ could even return if they felt like it for all we know. You also might find yourself with major FOMO not even being able to walk around the parks when things like seasonal decor happen (I think they will), if they bring back fireworks while your pass would have been active, etc. With them not selling APs right now, holding onto one when you’re actually willing to go to WDW feels like an insurance policy lol.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> ^ To add my 2 cents @AmberMV, if the money coming back isn’t a major factor I would keep the pass active as someone who lives so close.
> 
> Lines could fluctuate anytime, especially come September. FP+ could even return if they felt like it for all we know. You also might find yourself with major FOMO not even being able to walk around the parks when things like seasonal decor happen (I think they will), if they bring back fireworks while your pass would have been active, etc. With them not selling APs right now, holding onto one when you’re actually willing to go to WDW feels like an insurance policy lol.


That's a pretty good point too.  We have FL Weekday passes that cost us $350/pp x3 and one was a Christmas gift last year and another was Disney Visa rewards redemption lol, so we are not technically "out" a bunch of money.  I was able to grab my son a pass right before he turned 3 in June (right before Disney put a stop to new APs) so luckily he's covered.

Thanks you guys and gals, I'm already feeling a little bit better by some different perspectives.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> That's a pretty good point too.  We have FL Weekday passes that cost us $350/pp x3 and one was a Christmas gift last year and another was Disney Visa rewards redemption lol, so we are not technically "out" a bunch of money.  I was able to grab my son a pass right before he turned 3 in June (right before Disney put a stop to new APs) so luckily he's covered.
> 
> Thanks you guys and gals, I'm already feeling a little bit better by some different perspectives.



Do what’s best for you. Monetarily, safety wise, whatever. Disney will be there when this is all over, and I’m sure APs will be back soon, probably when they can finally start talking about park hopping again. Unless they came up with a temporary no-hopping AP in the mean time thats cheaper and if they add hopping back before your pass expires, you can add it on for a certain price. But as @DGsAtBLT said, the lines fluctuate day to day, park to park. They could be back to being short next week. Sometimes just being in the park is more enjoyable than the rides, imo


----------



## nkosiek

Question, we went right after they opened up but have no plans to go again for at least a year. Can we cancel our APs and if so, are we eligible for a refund?


----------



## DisneyElite4

AmberMV said:


> Yeah those aspects are floating around in my head right now too.  We only just got our APs a month before the shutdown.  We are not planning to visit until late August so maybe by then the older kids being "back in school" (whatever that may mean) means the parks won't be so busy-but today was a regular Thursday and the wait times were a little hard to swallow.  I'll say I would be pretty devastated if we had to cancel our APs. I've been practicing with my 2 year old twins and my 3 year old with their masks every single day.  We do "Mask time, high-five" and we play games and they can run around my twin's room before their bedtime. I've been doing this for weeks already so that they are ready.  I've been telling them that if we want to see Mickey and Minnie we have to wear our masks, and they are seeming to understand-even though they don't even grasp the concept of a theme park, or a pandemic.  I've been cooking every single day for weeks so that we could eat freely at Disney for our visit without having to think about the cost as much.  I know everyone has been disappointed this year, I know others have had it way worse.  I am one of those unlucky people who had Disney trips for: March, May and June all canceled from the closures so I've tried to remain flexible.  I hope today's crowds and waits were a fluke and my feelings about it improve.



Amber, I have a friend who is there right now. She texted me just today and told me that lines are posted way longer then the wait time. She was at DHS today, and she said it was crazy trying to get in, but that after the 10 a.m. rise drop everyone dispersed, and it was easy to move around. They didn’t wait longer then 15-20 minutes for anything, and she said they got in quite a few lines that were posted between 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## AmberMV

DisneyElite4 said:


> Amber, I have a friend who is there right now. She texted me just today and told me that lines are posted way longer then the wait time. She was at DHS today, and she said it was crazy trying to get in, but that after the 10 a.m. rise drop everyone dispersed, and it was easy to move around. They didn’t wait longer then 15-20 minutes for anything, and she said they got in quite a few lines that were posted between 30 minutes to an hour.


That is very encouraging, thank you.  DHS was one of my top concerns because we got APs for the chance to ride Rise and MMRR. I'm glad to hear your friend didn't have to wait as long as what the times said


----------



## DisneyElite4

I wanted to add that she thinks they are inflating wait times on purpose to discourage guests from getting in a line when it may be close to using up all of its allotted physical distancing queueing spots without overflowing too much into walkways that can get congested. I thought that was an interesting theory that made sense!


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> CDC now surveys the public on what they would like to see for a return to cruising.
> 
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/cdc-coronavirus-cruise-no-sail-order-public-opinion
> Personal opinion: With a deadline of the public inputs due by September 21st, I highly doubt they can compile all the information for the no-sail order to be lifted on October 1st. This points to a much longer no-sail order. The issue I have is why is the CDC looking to the public for guidance on how to safely re-open the cruise industry? The CDC and the cruise lines should be working together with industry experts to determine the protocols. I see this as another delay and that no other tourism sector was inquired from the CDC to the public on how to open safely.
> 
> *Survey questions:* https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ng-and-infrastructure-resumption-of-passenger
> 
> Here is question #1:
> 
> 1. Given the challenges of eliminating COVID-19 on board cruise ships while operating with reduced crew on board during the period of the April 15, 2020 No Sail Order Extension, what methods, strategies, and practices should cruise ship operators implement to prevent COVID-19 transmission when operating with passengers?
> 
> Question #28:
> 
> 28. Should cruise ship operators be required to designate a responsible company official who will accept legal responsibility for failure to implement measures to protect public health?
> 
> I just can't imagine how the general public can answer these type of questions when I feel it is the core responsibility of the CDC working with the cruise lines.


This is pretty shocking tbh.  I'm not sure how they thought this was the path to go??  I wonder if the CDC feels like if passengers tell the cruise lines exactly under what circumstances they will cruise again (and out of CDC jurisdiction) it's ultimately an agreement between cruiseline and consumer?


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> I don't want to come off as selfish or entitled, BUT...am I the only one who, after seeing these wait times increasing day after day, now considering canceling their APs because the waits are too long?  Before the shutdown, 3 hour waits became 15 minute waits by use of FastPass+, which made visiting with 3 toddlers something we actually could do by my husband and I baby swapping.  But unbridled 60 minute waits without FastPass+ now make actually getting to do any rides (and avoiding toddler meltdowns from waiting too long) seem like an impossibility.  I'm feeling pretty discouraged, and I'm glad I still have another week to decide if we want to cancel


Plus with the distancing I guess a lot of those waits are out in Florida sun/heat


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> CDC now surveys the public on what they would like to see for a return to cruising.
> 
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/cdc-coronavirus-cruise-no-sail-order-public-opinion
> Personal opinion: With a deadline of the public inputs due by September 21st, I highly doubt they can compile all the information for the no-sail order to be lifted on October 1st. This points to a much longer no-sail order. The issue I have is why is the CDC looking to the public for guidance on how to safely re-open the cruise industry? The CDC and the cruise lines should be working together with industry experts to determine the protocols. I see this as another delay and that no other tourism sector was inquired from the CDC to the public on how to open safely.
> 
> *Survey questions:* https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ng-and-infrastructure-resumption-of-passenger
> 
> Here is question #1:
> 
> 1. Given the challenges of eliminating COVID-19 on board cruise ships while operating with reduced crew on board during the period of the April 15, 2020 No Sail Order Extension, what methods, strategies, and practices should cruise ship operators implement to prevent COVID-19 transmission when operating with passengers?
> 
> Question #28:
> 
> 28. Should cruise ship operators be required to designate a responsible company official who will accept legal responsibility for failure to implement measures to protect public health?
> 
> I just can't imagine how the general public can answer these type of questions when I feel it is the core responsibility of the CDC working with the cruise lines.


There is growing belief by epidemiologists that the virus is airborne or rather can linger in the air for several hours at least.

There is no way people should be on cruise ships until we're back to zero cases in most countries.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Dulcee said:


> Well it’s been fun following this thread for what feels like forever. We are officially in the “I’m too excited to sleep phase” here. We check in to CBR for 9 nights tomorrow  greatly appreciate all the things I’ve learned here and look forward to reporting back.



Can’t wait to hear what you think. We are 15 days out from check in there and just got moved there this week so I feel underprepared


----------



## New Mouse

anthony2k7 said:


> There is growing belief by epidemiologists that the virus is airborne or rather can linger in the air for several hours at least.
> 
> There is no way people should be on cruise ships until we're back to zero cases in most countries.



If thats the case, the same could be said about Disney or anywhere really.


----------



## Geomom

@AmberMV 
We're here now.  Wait times are generally inaccurate, unless you hit a 20 minute cleaning cycle for the ride, that happens every 2 hrs.  We were at Epcot yesterday.  Test track posted at 40 minutes, actual was 17. Frozen said 30 minutes, actual 15.  But if you are in line during a cleaning cycle, it would likely be the posted time.  I think they're also having trouble judging the times with the social distancing.


----------



## armerida

indylaw99 said:


> Where did all the people at Disney Springs come from?? We had a dining reservation at 6:30 and it was already packed....which means either most of these people weren't in the parks or left pretty much every park hours early to head to DS. And they are buying stuff like crazy!! The wait for World of Disney was 15 minutes long. We grabbed 4 things and then had to wait in another 10 minute line to check out. I don't know if it is the 30% annual pass discount or what, but I've been coming here 20 years and have never encountered crowds like this shopping for no special reason.
> 
> Good news about Boardwalk....it was hopping tonight! We filled our mugs just before 9pm and it was bustling with people. Almost all of the outdoor tables were full. The line for pizza was deep. People were heading in and out of the other buildings. And we could hear the movie playing at Beach Club. It wasn't quite like a normal Boardwalk night, but it also wasn't eerie and sad like the first few nights of our trip. Plenty of room still to feel safe outside. The only down side is that everything closes at 9 so it's almost impossible to get food or drinks after that and you have to plan coming back from the parks accordingly. Especially the refillable mugs since you have to wait in the bakery line to fill them.


@indylaw99 Did you happen to notice if Abracadabar on the Boardwalk was open past 9? I thought their hours were now 4-10...hoping to have some relaxing nightcaps here after park days. Thanks!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

hertamaniac said:


> CDC now surveys the public on what they would like to see for a return to cruising.
> 
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/cdc-coronavirus-cruise-no-sail-order-public-opinion
> Personal opinion: With a deadline of the public inputs due by September 21st, I highly doubt they can compile all the information for the no-sail order to be lifted on October 1st. This points to a much longer no-sail order. The issue I have is why is the CDC looking to the public for guidance on how to safely re-open the cruise industry? The CDC and the cruise lines should be working together with industry experts to determine the protocols. I see this as another delay and that no other tourism sector was inquired from the CDC to the public on how to open safely.
> 
> *Survey questions:* https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ng-and-infrastructure-resumption-of-passenger
> 
> Here is question #1:
> 
> 1. Given the challenges of eliminating COVID-19 on board cruise ships while operating with reduced crew on board during the period of the April 15, 2020 No Sail Order Extension, what methods, strategies, and practices should cruise ship operators implement to prevent COVID-19 transmission when operating with passengers?
> 
> Question #28:
> 
> 28. Should cruise ship operators be required to designate a responsible company official who will accept legal responsibility for failure to implement measures to protect public health?
> 
> I just can't imagine how the general public can answer these type of questions when I feel it is the core responsibility of the CDC working with the cruise lines.


We booked a Disney Panama Canal trip for next year and the rooms appear to be going quickly.  We missed the deposit date and had to rebook.  It was $800 more.  Looks like the demand will be there for next year.


----------



## Jiminy76

Geomom said:


> @AmberMV
> We're here now.  Wait times are generally inaccurate, unless you hit a 20 minute cleaning cycle for the ride, that happens every 2 hrs.  We were at Epcot yesterday.  Test track posted at 40 minutes, actual was 17. Frozen said 30 minutes, actual 15.  But if you are in line during a cleaning cycle, it would likely be the posted time.  I think they're also having trouble judging the times with the social distancing.


Yes this is exactly what I found to be true as well whenI was there last week. Waits generally overstated unless you hit the cleaning cycle. Looking back on the trip last week I have to say it was oddly one of my best trips to WDW. Don’t get me wrong I would have liked to have parades, fireworks and pictures of the kiddos without masks, but we were able to ride so much in such a short time in the parks. It allowed us to really slow down and explore and relax without the crowds and waits for everything. We have a December trip planned and I cannot wait.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> Only reason I’d be hesitant if I were in your shoes is because of the not knowing aspect of if/when APs will become available again. Maybe some time in the fall you’ll want to hop over to one of the parks and you’d have to buy a day ticket, and sometimes that stings if you could have had an AP to use. But different situations for different people. If long lines in the current climate aren’t ideal for you, then the refund is probably the best option


I renewed my pass end of May for just what you mentioned.  I’m not going presently as I’m dealing with some health issues.  But hopefully by early next year I’ll be better and there’s a vaccine and I’ll be back in.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Brianstl said:


> Scott isn’t really going out on a limb.  There is an earnings report next week.  Disney PR will manage to polish this turd for their presentation, but the numbers in the report will be what they are.  Investors will demand action and Disney will act.
> 
> What you see with the leaks/rumors right now with the parks and Lucasfilm is people inside the company trying to draw the attention of the investors/board/Chapek away from themselves/their department/their division as targets by putting the target on someone else.



Does Universal/Comcast have earnings reports?  When does that happen?

The one positive rumour I have heard is they are getting rid of Kathleen Kennedy and erasing the last trilogy (as an alternate timeline) and that George Lucas is landing in his imperial shuttle and taking personal control of the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## rteetz

nkosiek said:


> I doubt she is the the one who came up with the article's title, but she doesn't answer the question posed.


I take it more as use the article to answer that question for yourself.


----------



## rteetz

WorldOfPooh said:


> Does Universal/Comcast have earnings reports?  When does that happen?
> 
> The one positive rumour I have heard is they are getting rid of Kathleen Kennedy and erasing the last trilogy (as an alternate timeline) and that George Lucas is landing in his imperial shuttle and taking personal control of the Star Wars franchise.


Comcast reporter yesterday. I posted a link here from that.

That second piece is a clickbait rumor that was made up by a YouTube source.


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> @indylaw99 Did you happen to notice if Abracadabar on the Boardwalk was open past 9? I thought their hours were now 4-10...hoping to have some relaxing nightcaps here after park days. Thanks!


it is open 4 to 10. Obviously the location inside is small so capacity is the real issue


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> There is growing belief by epidemiologists that the virus is airborne or rather can linger in the air for several hours at least.
> 
> There is no way people should be on cruise ships until we're back to zero cases in most countries.



But wouldn't that logic also apply to airlines?


----------



## yakkin' yeti

We're currently at the parks and have had such a great week that my niece says she's never going to be able to come back because she's been so spoiled by no lines. Just to allay worries about wait times going up -- we haven't waited anywhere close to the posted times except for mine train, FoP, and the Navi river ride. 

Two examples: Peter Pan was listed at 25 minutes; it took us 9 to be flying in a pirate ship. (We'd finished riding Small World -- listed at 20 -- by the time 25 minutes was up.) The other was Big Thunder, posted at 30 minutes. Was a walk-on. We rode twice in a row.

Doing DHS today and I know that's a different experience. (Fingers crossed.) But Epcot yesterday felt like a private park for the first hour or so as we noshed around the booths. (We all love Epcot and I hope things improve for it soon.) 

This thread has been absolutely invaluable -- dead on about everything, including World of Disney at DS (We left, quickly). Am so grateful for all the tips.


----------



## BrianR

SMRT-1 said:


> Yeah, the paid FP+ rumors seemingly won't die. Just today, it's being reported that after an MDE update, the RotR virtual queue UI now looks like the DL MaxPass UI, and people immediately jumped to "They're going to charge us for FastPasses!"



They're just prepping for "retro 50th" Disney where you get the ticket books but it's all on your phone!  Now if they bring those retro prices back....


----------



## AMW86

hertamaniac said:


> CDC now surveys the public on what they would like to see for a return to cruising.
> 
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/cruises/cdc-coronavirus-cruise-no-sail-order-public-opinion
> Personal opinion: With a deadline of the public inputs due by September 21st, I highly doubt they can compile all the information for the no-sail order to be lifted on October 1st. This points to a much longer no-sail order. The issue I have is why is the CDC looking to the public for guidance on how to safely re-open the cruise industry? The CDC and the cruise lines should be working together with industry experts to determine the protocols. I see this as another delay and that no other tourism sector was inquired from the CDC to the public on how to open safely.
> 
> *Survey questions:* https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ng-and-infrastructure-resumption-of-passenger
> 
> Here is question #1:
> 
> 1. Given the challenges of eliminating COVID-19 on board cruise ships while operating with reduced crew on board during the period of the April 15, 2020 No Sail Order Extension, what methods, strategies, and practices should cruise ship operators implement to prevent COVID-19 transmission when operating with passengers?
> 
> Question #28:
> 
> 28. Should cruise ship operators be required to designate a responsible company official who will accept legal responsibility for failure to implement measures to protect public health?
> 
> I just can't imagine how the general public can answer these type of questions when I feel it is the core responsibility of the CDC working with the cruise lines.


Federal rule making requires input from the public.  Realistically, the comments that they pay attention to will be ones submitted by public health experts, epidemiologists, travel lobbyists, etc.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> This is pretty shocking tbh.  I'm not sure how they thought this was the path to go??  I wonder if the CDC feels like if passengers tell the cruise lines exactly under what circumstances they will cruise again (and out of CDC jurisdiction) it's ultimately an agreement between cruiseline and consumer?



I don't see how that would be able to be applied universally.  Consumer opinions vary too greatly to make a pseudo agreement across a whole industry.  Plus, wouldn't this point to the CDC is trying to absolve themselves of any liability?


----------



## osufeth24

WorldOfPooh said:


> Does Universal/Comcast have earnings reports?  When does that happen?
> 
> The one positive rumour I have heard is they are getting rid of Kathleen Kennedy and erasing the last trilogy (as an alternate timeline) and that George Lucas is landing in his imperial shuttle and taking personal control of the Star Wars franchise.



I wish that rumor would die.  It isn't going to happen


----------



## hertamaniac

AMW86 said:


> Federal rule making requires input from the public.  Realistically, the comments that they pay attention to will be ones submitted by public health experts, epidemiologists, travel lobbyists, etc.



But doesn't the CDC have adequate experts in-house and at their disposal to make travel recommendations (I thought this is part of their charter)?  If not, then what is the core function of the CDC as pertaining to travel in the tourism sector?  

If they wanted to poll the general public, then I don't know why this survey wasn't deployed in April/May.


----------



## skeeter31

AMW86 said:


> Federal rule making requires input from the public.  Realistically, the comments that they pay attention to will be ones submitted by public health experts, epidemiologists, travel lobbyists, etc.


Exactly, and it’s not exactly a true survey they’re putting out. It’s a very in depth survey on a federal government site requiring written responses. They didn’t just include a pop up on the DCL website with a 3 question multiple choice survey or send out mass emails. The only people that are going to complete that with full, complete, coherent answers are people with vested interest or experts in the fields.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> But doesn't the CDC have adequate experts in-house and at their disposal to make travel recommendations (I thought this is part of their charter)?  If not, then what is the core function of the CDC as pertaining to travel in the tourism sector?
> 
> If they wanted to poll the general public, then I don't know why this survey wasn't deployed in April/May.


They do, but they’re required to put this out. It’s not going to be completed by millions of people. And they may not even look at the feedback provided. It’s just a requirement and that’s why they made such an in depth survey with no multiple choice to discourage most normal people from completing it.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> The only people that are going to complete that with full, complete, coherent answers are people with vested interest or experts in the fields.



Which tells me their contacts, staff/members may not be adequate to make recommendations on their own.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> They do, but they’re required to put this out. It’s not going to be completed by millions of people. And they may not even look at the feedback provided. It’s just a requirement and that’s why they made such an in depth survey with no multiple choice to discourage most normal people from completing it.



I don't recall seeing this requirement being applied to the theme parks, airlines, etc.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> Which tells me their contacts, staff/members may not be adequate to make recommendations on their own.


No one should assume that they know everything about something and not look for outside suggestions. Even if you’re an expert in a field, you can learn something new from an unexpected source.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> I don't recall seeing this requirement being applied to the theme parks, airlines, etc.


The federal government didn’t close down those areas. The federal government has stopped cruising specifically.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> No one should assume that they know everything about something and not look for outside suggestions. Even if you’re an expert in a field, you can learn something new from an unexpected source.



Of course, but if it's a true Federal requirement then it should apply across the entire tourism sector.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> The federal government didn’t close down those areas. The federal government has stopped cruising specifically.



So does this mean that because the federal government didn't shutdown the airline industry, it isn't mandated to submit a survey/feedback to the public (or industry experts)?  That doesn't sound logical that it only takes a complete shutdown to look for expert feedback from others.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> So does this mean that because the federal government didn't shutdown the airline industry, it isn't mandated to submit a survey/feedback to the public (or industry experts)?  That doesn't sound logical that it only takes a complete shutdown to look for expert feedback from others.


Correct. The federal government never stepped into any of those other fields. They have only issued a sail-stop order for cruising. They didn’t stop air travel, or order theme parks closed, or shut down highways, etc. They didn’t issue any edicts on those at all. 

I think you’re reading too much into this request for feedback. It’s the same as when you’re driving down the street and see one of those signs with the tiny writing in front of a vacant plot of land asking for public feedback about a proposed zoning change. They’re required to put this out and they’re required to receive public feedback. It’s doesn’t mean they’re going to listen to any of it. And from reading quickly through some of the responses on the federal site, I don’t think any of the feedback is going to be helpful in any way. Of the 1300 responses so far, I clicked on 20-30 and none answered the questions, they were just single sentences or ALL CAPS yelling about what they felt.


----------



## AMW86

skeeter31 said:


> No one should assume that they know everything about something and not look for outside suggestions. Even if you’re an expert in a field, you can learn something new from an unexpected source.


Yes. And depending on what they are planning, they are adhering to the Administrative Procedures Act.


----------



## OKWFan88

When I was at MK during my trip to Disney two weeks ago, I was walking with my better half towards tomorrow land and it was pretty much empty. There was no one else walking around us and we were joking about how desolate MK was... Well we finally saw other humans while we were walking and this older gentleman and another man were walking towards us. They were well dressed and had name tags so we knew they were Disney employees. The older gentleman stopped me and my hubby (while social distancing) and asked us some general questions about us and our trip. It was less than a three minute conversation but the man was very polite and we went on our way. I noticed his name tag said Bob but didn't connect anything and I didn't think anything of it until this morning, when I saw a picture of Bob Iger for the first time and yelled at my hubby to take a look. We both agree that we believe the older gentleman who stopped us that day was Bob Iger. Although we were all wearing masks, I am 92.8% sure it was him. Or I'm off my rocker and it was another Bob.


----------



## Sara W

Federal employee here who used to write Federal Register notices for rulemakings and still involved in public comment periods. It's not necessarily a sector, but rather the action that is being taken. For example, we have the expertise to write a rule, but part of the democracy we live in requires that we allow the public a chance to comment or provide input. Depending on the action, the law can be pretty specific on when public comment periods are required. And the government is supposed to address the public comments in the final rule.


----------



## hertamaniac

An issue I have is the timing of adhering to this requirement (although I don't know if it is true).  If it is merely to maintain a compliance, why wouldn't this feedback request have been made back in April/May knowing the inputs would be ignored/negligible?  Pushing the inputs until later September for a no-sail order expiring for the end of that month tells me there is little to no chance of U.S. sailings in October.  

I am all for universal inputs across a sector/industry, but can't help think if this logic is valid then the CDC is a depository of external experts feedback.


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> But wouldn't that logic also apply to airlines?


I certainly won't be flying for a long time.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> Which tells me their contacts, staff/members may not be adequate to make recommendations on their own.


Federall law requires this step.  The Feds just lost a case at the Supreme Court because they implemented a regulation without a proper comment period.


----------



## hertamaniac

Brianstl said:


> Federall law requires this step.  The Feds just lost a case at the Supreme Court because they implemented a regulation without a proper comment period.



Can you please point me to this law as applicable to the CDC and the cruise industry?  I don't doubt that it exists, but haven't seen it.  See above about the timing of the feedback/survey request.


----------



## wvaspartan

As per Federal Regulatory requirement, "When any federal agency needs to create a new regulation, it starts with a regulation proposal in the Federal Register. Under the Administrative Procedures Act (1946), the agency is then required to request comments on that proposal by all members of the public."

It is this that controls what the CDC is requesting.


----------



## Brianstl

hertamaniac said:


> Can you please point me to this law as applicable to the CDC and the cruise industry?  I don't doubt that it exists, but haven't seen it.  See above about the timing of the feedback/survey request.


https://www.federalregister.gov/uploads/2011/01/the_rulemaking_process.pdf


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Carousel of Progress starts second day of unexpected downtime .... so you might say, things are not progressing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Theming elements of Tron being added - nice to see work progressing there


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Carousel of Progress starts second day of unexpected downtime .... so you might say, things are not progressing



Carousel of Stagnation.
Carousel of Regress.

Carousel of Broken Dreams (I'm partial to that one)


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I take it more as use the article to answer that question for yourself.


Well there was that Scott Mendelson tweet thread three weeks ago.  That just didn't come from nowhere.


----------



## SomeThingsNeverChange

We are at MK today and is our 4th day at the parks. I understand we are heading into the weekend but this is no where like our other park days. It almost feels like a regular crowd day. The wait times have to be off. The lines are way past attractions and walkways are quite crowded. Not at all comfortable.


----------



## AmberMV

Sara W said:


> Federal employee here who used to write Federal Register notices for rulemakings and still involved in public comment periods. It's not necessarily a sector, but rather the action that is being taken. For example, we have the expertise to write a rule, but part of the democracy we live in requires that we allow the public a chance to comment or provide input. Depending on the action, the law can be pretty specific on when public comment periods are required. And the government is supposed to address the public comments in the final rule.


This sounds like those famed "Public comment" sections of the virtual Tourism Task Force meetings we all laughed about-except in written form and not nearly as comical


----------



## osufeth24

Did find it interesting there weren't any reservation spot available for any park today and tomorrow


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> This sounds like those famed "Public comment" sections of the virtual Tourism Task Force meetings we all laughed about-except in written form and not nearly as comical


11 exclamation points


----------



## Jd2020

Just to give those in th US an idea of what we are seeing elsewhere, as part of its covid coverage the BBC has just noted that covid deaths in Florida yesterday were 257 which is a record for the fourth day in a row and that florida has now recorded 470,000 cases the second highest in the USA. Even if travel to the USA were possible I'm sure statistics like this would put many off no matter how safe the Disney bubble is portrayed.


----------



## Farro

Jd2020 said:


> Just to give those in th US an idea of what we are seeing elsewhere, as part of its covid coverage the BBC has just noted that covid deaths in Florida yesterday were 257 which is a record for the fourth day in a row and that florida has now recorded 470,000 cases the second highest in the USA. Even if travel to the USA were possible I'm sure statistics like this would put many off no matter how safe the Disney bubble is portrayed.



We see the same statistics here.   Sure does look scary, I agree.


----------



## Mit88

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> We are at MK today and is our 4th day at the parks. I understand we are heading into the weekend but this is no where like our other park days. It almost feels like a regular crowd day. The wait times have to be off. The lines are way past attractions and walkways are quite crowded. Not at all comfortable.



As far as we know, the capacity hasn’t changed. It would be irresponsible if they did during this hot spot period of time, and they really havent needed to increase the capacity anyway because the parks have been slow. If more people are going to the parks, its because more people are feeling comfortable with going to the parks. Unfortunately Disney can only control that to a certain point (IE telling guests that it might be better to PPD their trip to next year). 

As long as they’re still able to enforce the rules with busier park days, thats what matters most. More guests coming in means more money which means less things potentially getting cut from the guest experiences in the future. Hopefully they can control the crowded walkways quickly


----------



## MrsBooch

Can I just say I am SO excited about Tron  - I've re watched the Disney Parks video from the Tron ride probably 10 times.

Today.

I'm so happy to hear that construction is ongoing. This is probably the first ride I've been excited about since they built Rock n' Roller Coaster in the early 00's. 

WhAt D'yA mEaN iT gOeS zErO tO sIxTy In UnDeR tHrEe SeCoNdS?!?!


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> As far as we know, the capacity hasn’t changed. It would be irresponsible if they did during this hot spot period of time, and they really havent needed to increase the capacity anyway because the parks have been slow. If more people are going to the parks, its because more people are feeling comfortable with going to the parks. Unfortunately Disney can only control that to a certain point (IE telling guests that it might be better to PPD their trip to next year).
> 
> As long as they’re still able to enforce the rules with busier park days, thats what matters most. More guests coming in means more money which means less things potentially getting cut from the guest experiences in the future. Hopefully they can control the crowded walkways quickly


Exactly,  the parks have not hit capacity yet since opening as they continue to allow resort and ticket holders to make reservations and continue to sell same day tickets


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  the parks have not hit capacity yet since opening as they continue to allow resort and ticket holders to make reservations and continue to sell same day tickets



Yes.

I mean, this kind of a good thing right? More people coming, still following rules - it's what we want.


----------



## Jrb1979

MrsBooch said:


> Can I just say I am SO excited about Tron  - I've re watched the Disney Parks video from the Tron ride probably 10 times.
> 
> Today.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that construction is ongoing. This is probably the first ride I've been excited about since they built Rock n' Roller Coaster in the early 00's.
> 
> WhAt D'yA mEaN iT gOeS zErO tO sIxTy In UnDeR tHrEe SeCoNdS?!?!


Its nice to see a Disney fan excited for a coaster for a change.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Its nice to see a Disney fan excited for a coaster for a change.



 

Oh yes, I've hardly seen anyone excited for Tron or Guardians of The Galaxy.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289225881202778112


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Yes.
> 
> I mean, this kind of a good thing right? More people coming, still following rules - it's what we want.


While it's good to see more people in the parks, its not the only thing they need. They need people spending in the park and AP holders tend to be the lowest of all spenders. What they really need is more people staying at the resorts and from many reports, outside of these boards many aren't going.


----------



## charmed59

Farro said:


> Yes.
> 
> I mean, this kind of a good thing right? More people coming, still following rules - it's what we want.



The OP’s final review comment was  “Not at all comfortable.”  If that type of review becomes common it will scare away those bigger Non local spenders.  Unfortunately, Disney needs to arrange their crowds to make close to everyone comfortable.  They were doing great with lower crowds.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Oh yes, I've hardly seen anyone excited for Tron or Guardians of The Galaxy.


I hear more talk of Ratatouille then Tron.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289225881202778112


That will sad to see happen. It looked like to was going to be a great park. Really looked forward to Super Nintendo world.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289225881202778112



I saw someone compare Epic Universe to Westcot ... like, something eventually likely will go on that spot, but who knows when and whatever is eventually there will look a lot different than the original plan


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289225881202778112



Noooooooo


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone compare Epic Universe to Westcot ... like, something eventually likely will go on that spot, but who knows when and whatever is eventually there will look a lot different than the original plan


I agree with that. I think a lot depends on how quickly tourism rebounds.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289225881202778112




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289230582459883520


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> Its nice to see a Disney fan excited for a coaster for a change.



Right? It’s a shame that before this Space Mountain, Thunder Mountain, Everest, 7DMT, and RnRC were always walk ons. No love.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> Right? It’s a shame that before this Space Mountain, Thunder Mountain, Everest, 7DMT, and RnRC were always walk ons. No love.


I was more talking about people being excited for a new one being built. I see more people excited for Ratatouille then Tron


----------



## Farro

charmed59 said:


> The OP’s final review comment was  “Not at all comfortable.”  If that type of review becomes common it will scare away those bigger Non local spenders.  Unfortunately, Disney needs to arrange their crowds to make close to everyone comfortable.  They were doing great with lower crowds.



Well, someone else will say they thought it was great.

All depends on what people read!


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I was more talking about people being excited for a new one being built. I see more people excited for Ratatouille then Tron



Well, let's think about this - Rat is a lot closer to opening than Tron...more discussion as it's sooner...


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289230582459883520




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289231796685742083


----------



## Mit88

Guess Universal Hollywood is about to see an enormous influx of guests since they’ll be the only domestic park with Nintendo for a long, long, long time


----------



## Dentam

MrsBooch said:


> Can I just say I am SO excited about Tron  - I've re watched the Disney Parks video from the Tron ride probably 10 times.
> 
> Today.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that construction is ongoing. This is probably the first ride I've been excited about since they built Rock n' Roller Coaster in the early 00's.
> 
> WhAt D'yA mEaN iT gOeS zErO tO sIxTy In UnDeR tHrEe SeCoNdS?!?!



I rode it in Shanghai shortly after that park opened and it's a lot of fun!  I do wish it was a little longer - maybe the WDW one will be?


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Guess Universal Hollywood is about to see an enormous influx of guests since they’ll be the only domestic park with Nintendo for a long, long, long time



and same with Disney Adventure Park whenever Avengers Campus opens.  I know I would like to make a specific trip at some point to see it


----------



## Mit88

Why cant people be excited about well themed rides, and also rollercoasters? Disney isn’t a park that is going to put rollercoaster tracks in the park, half-... the theming and call it a day like other parks in the US. 

I’m very excited about Rat. I havent been to DLP, and I’m sure I’m not the only one. 
I’m extremely excited to finally ride RotR and MMRR. 
But I’m also very excited for Tron and Guardians. But I’m excited for those because they’re going to be highly themed coasters.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> and same with Disney Adventure Park whenever Avengers Campus opens.  I know I would like to make a specific trip at some point to see it



If D23 goes on as planned, I’ll be back out there next year for Avengers Campus. Getting to ride Indy gets me excited for DLR trips, and staying at my favorite resort, Grand Californian. I’m really excited about the Avengers campus. It’s getting little to no hype, probably because of Spider-Man Midway Mania


----------



## Katrina Y

Okay, my friend just text from AK and some of the worker are saying the parks will be probably be closed tomorrow due to the hurricane. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## osufeth24

Katrina Y said:


> Okay, my friend just text from AK and some of the worker are saying the parks will be closed tomorrow due to the hurricane. Has anyone else heard this?



that'd be kind of silly considering Orlando probably wouldn't see any rain til Sunday.


----------



## Mit88

He’s Alive!


----------



## rteetz

Katrina Y said:


> Okay, my friend just text from AK and some of the worker are saying the parks will be probably be closed tomorrow due to the hurricane. Has anyone else heard this?


Yeah that’s doubtful right now.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/isai...as-predictions-lessen-impact-on-disney-world/


----------



## Katrina Y

osufeth24 said:


> that'd be kind of silly considering Orlando probably wouldn't see any rain til Sunday.


Exactly what I told her.


----------



## lovethesun12

Farro said:


> Well, someone else will say they thought it was great.
> 
> All depends on what people read!


Not sure I would ever define myself as a big spender, but as a non-local who drives a 2004 car (not even a fancy one, lol) and shops at thrift stores to pay for my WDW deluxe packages, honestly hearing anything about even a shred of a return to normalcy is exactly what I need to read


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 514913
> 
> 
> 
> He’s Alive!


This is more important to me than CoP for our trip next week. Flame away!


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> I hear more talk of Ratatouille then Tron.


B/c there are coasters everywhere, but well themed family rides are hard to find & mostly only at Disney parks.


----------



## JacknSally

*Debuting in EPCOT today! Living with the Land: Botanic Rewind


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289239274068402176

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238903740751872*


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> B/c there are coasters everywhere, but well themed family rides are hard to find & mostly only at Disney parks.



And Ratatouille is closer to being done than Tron. So of course the excitement is going to be higher for something that’s going to be welcoming guests to ride “soon” than something that is still at the very least 7-9 months away, if not further off


----------



## osufeth24

JacknSally said:


> *Debuting in EPCOT today! Living with the Land: Botanic Rewind
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289239274068402176
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238903740751872*



It simply amazes me people are so dense where they think its ok to do that


----------



## anthony2k7

Apparently one of the ride vehicles on space ship earth was showing an advert for World of Warcraft on its screen today. Nice.


----------



## Jrb1979

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238516518367234

Also hearing that a lot of layoffs are coming to Universal as well. Its sad to hear the theme park industry having a hard time.


----------



## Mit88

None of them will be missed


----------



## SomeThingsNeverChange

I should have stated earlier, yes MK is much more crowded today. Great for Disney. Mask compliance has been amazing in the parks. Crowded walkways are an issue today as there are instances of being shoulder to shoulder with people while passing. We switched resorts yesterday and mask compliance at the one we switched to is awful. It took a hour and a half to get on a bus this morning as they’re only coming every 35 minutes. There was quite a line and literally every group in front and behind us had masks off. I understand this is beyond Disney’s control but we had a rough start to our morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Apparently one of the ride vehicles on space ship earth was showing an advert for World of Warcraft on its screen today. Nice.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289224823126634497


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289224823126634497


Anyway they Disney can get income is good right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> None of them will be missed


other than for the people that work those attractions and shows. Fear Factor would've been on hiatus anyways because of HHN and Barney has been on the chopping block for a while, last time I saw it there was 5 people in there


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238516518367234
> 
> Also hearing that a lot of layoffs are coming to Universal as well. Its sad to hear the theme park industry having a hard time.


Fast and furious is probably the only surprise there with it still being kinda new, but yeah won't be missed at all.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> other than for the people that work those attractions and shows. Fear Factor would've been on hiatus anyways because of HHN and Barney has been on the chopping block for a while, last time I saw it there was 5 people in there



They’re being reassigned though. It sucks that they have to move from one attraction or area to another, but if they’re still getting hours, it’s better than nothing. HHN TMs that don’t specifically work for UOR 10 months out of the year and might have needed that job are the ones I’m concerned about.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Fast and furious is probably the only surprise there with it still being kinda new, but yeah won't be missed at all.


That's beside the point. Seeing attractions close means less TMs working.


----------



## Mit88

And its costing Universal money to run those attractions for no one. If they continued to run those attractions, they’d lay off TMs. It’s a catch 22


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> They’re being reassigned though. It sucks that they have to move from one attraction or area to another, but if they’re still getting hours, it’s better than nothing. HHN TMs that don’t specifically work for UOR 10 months out of the year and might have needed that job are the ones I’m concerned about.


I have a feeling it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better. There is going to be a lot of people out of work soon. Especially in the tourism industry. People just aren't interested in amusement parks right now. Waldameer in Erie cancelled their new attractions for 2021 as their attendance was much lower then they planned for even with the lower capacity.


----------



## JessicaW1234

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> I should have stated earlier, yes MK is much more crowded today. Great for Disney. Mask compliance has been amazing in the parks. Crowded walkways are an issue today as there are instances of being shoulder to shoulder with people while passing. We switched resorts yesterday and mask compliance at the one we switched to is awful. It took a hour and a half to get on a bus this morning as they’re only coming every 35 minutes. There was quite a line and literally every group in front and behind us had masks off. I understand this is beyond Disney’s control but we had a rough start to our morning.


 Which resort was it?


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I have a feeling it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better. There is going to be a lot of people out of work soon. Especially in the tourism industry. People just aren't interested in amusement parks right now. Waldameer in Erie cancelled their new attractions for 2021 as their attendance was much lower then they planned for even with the lower capacity.



In the end, the theme park industry will survive. Some smaller parks will probably close, but theres no substitute for theme parks the way there are for other things, like movies, or physical stores. Although, Rollercoaster Tycoon used to come close. The interest for guests in theme parks is still there, theres just something very big in the way of many people going to them right now. Once we get through this, people will go back, and theme parks will thrive again. It wont be tomorrow, it might not even be this year, but there will come a time when theme parks are packed with people riding the newest ride’s. It might not look like that day will come right now, but it will


----------



## Runnsally

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238516518367234
> 
> Also hearing that a lot of layoffs are coming to Universal as well. Its sad to hear the theme park industry having a hard time.


And if you thought Poseidon was furious before...


----------



## choirfarm

Absolutely, it does apply. It is why I won't fly either. That said, your length of exposure is much less on an airplane. Obviously, a 2 hour flight has a lot less risk than an 18 hour flight.


hertamaniac said:


> But wouldn't that logic also apply to airlines?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289265977947914241


----------



## mmackeymouse

Stepped away from the thread for a few days (Thanks, Fall 2021 cruises!). 

Without going back over hundreds of pages, it does seem the prevailing topic at hand is the same concern that my family and I have been discussing the last few days....the increasing crowds. With it being only 2 1/2-3 weeks into it and crowds already becoming an issue, I am scared to think of what it will increase to by the end of August. 

Certainly from the pictures and videos that I have seen, I don't think things could or should increase much more for safety and social distancing purposes. If people are wearing masks, that's great. That's what should be happening. But crowd sizes should never be to a point that most people feel they are taking a risk, even with all the safety measures in place. It is getting to the point that we feel like Disney isn't going to keep guest safety at the forefront anymore. 

One vlogger I saw said that they estimated it to be about 25%. I know 25% was sort of the idea in the beginning, but sometimes you (and in the case I mean Disney) have to change things based on reality. And maybe 25% is just too high right now. Maybe 15-20% is what it is going to have to be. And, maybe 25% is fine, for NOW....but if they are planning to increase capacity periodically....every two weeks or a month....it won't be long until we are up to 40%. And, I would hope we all agree that 40% is way, way, way too high.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yes - so two days ago people were saying that the parks would reduce hours or close again because of lack of attendance.

I honestly think we need to take attendance off the table as a subject because it is so dependent on pictures, and vloggers, we have no idea unless there are people actually there - Disney doesn't release those numbers - this is beyond speculation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> Yes - so two days ago people were saying that the parks would reduce hours or close again because of lack of attendance.
> 
> I honestly think we need to take attendance off the table as a subject because it is so dependent on pictures, and vloggers, we have no idea unless there are people actually there - Disney doesn't release those numbers - this is beyond speculation.



I don’t think people really thought MK or DHS would see reductions. Maybe the rumours brought here said it I can’t remember, but as far as the discussion here it focused on Epcot and AK.

I don’t think MK or DHS are really hurting for crowds. Crowd complaints seem to come primarily from those two when they happen (and DS) which makes a lot of sense and isn’t surprising.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> Yes - so two days ago people were saying that the parks would reduce hours or close again because of lack of attendance.
> 
> I honestly think we need to take attendance off the table as a subject because it is so dependent on pictures, and vloggers, we have no idea unless there are people actually there - Disney doesn't release those numbers - this is beyond speculation.



I think a reduction in hours and/or operations will happen in September.


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  the parks have not hit capacity yet since opening as they continue to allow resort and ticket holders to make reservations and continue to sell same day tickets



The thing is....we don't really *know* anything. We can assume, we can surmise, we can make an educated guess. We know that AP and Resort buckets aren't selling out on any given day on any given park, with the exception of HS. What we don't know is how many tickets they are selling at the gate. I would hope that they have a max that they will sell day-of at the gate, but again....we don't really *know* that. We don't know if and/or how often they are moving the needle on those buckets. Does it get to within 10 of capacity and then they add another 500 spots to it? Was it 10,000 at opening and now, it's 25,000...but because they are still "in the green" there is a false sense of safe, low crowds?

This is my biggest issue with Disney not releasing numbers. I personally feel that their guests deserve to be informed of the risk they are taking. I should know before I step foot on property or inside a park what the general numbers are. It doesn't have to be exact. But...if I could be there with around 15,000 people versus if I could be there with 40,000 other people...I feel like that is something their guests deserve to know going into it. Not just..."We have a capacity, and you are just going to have to trust us that we will keep the capacity at manageable numbers." Without numbers, things can be very arbitrary, very relative. 





SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> I should have stated earlier, yes MK is much more crowded today. Great for Disney. Mask compliance has been amazing in the parks. Crowded walkways are an issue today as there are instances of being shoulder to shoulder with people while passing. We switched resorts yesterday and mask compliance at the one we switched to is awful. It took a hour and a half to get on a bus this morning as they’re only coming every 35 minutes. There was quite a line and literally every group in front and behind us had masks off. I understand this is beyond Disney’s control but we had a rough start to our morning.



That sounds terrible. Wait times are one thing. But, congestion in walkways is absolutely something Disney should be preventing at all costs. And, it isn't really beyond Disney's control at all....they can control number of buses coming. They can also control enforcement of mask usage.


----------



## nkosiek

I know there's been talk that Disney needs to do something to get people down (discounts, etc) so that they don't have to cut everything/go out of business. Most were saying it would be irresponsible to advertise...for the first time since before this all started, I have ads popping up on my Facebook feed for Universal Orlando...so maybe Disney could start there.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SMRT-1

TheMaxRebo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289224823126634497


Papyrus guy is now using the Doomhammer.


----------



## lovethesun12

It's sad people are getting laid off but considering Florida is the current epicenter it isn't surprising. I'm hopeful they will revisit these decisions once they are on the other side of it.

Definitely adding a few days at Universal Orlando (first visit!) to what is turning out to be my next "epic" vacation


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> That sounds terrible. Wait times are one thing. *But, congestion in walkways is absolutely something Disney should be preventing at all costs*. And, it isn't really beyond Disney's control at all....they can control number of buses coming. They can also control enforcement of mask usage.



The person you quoted said at some points people were shoulder to shoulder while passing each other.

I think some people are going to have to become a bit more realistic if they ever plan to go to parks again. Controlling congestion while waiting in line is one thing (like the guest services issue in the beginning), but yes, as more people come, there will be points that you will come close to other people.

If everyone is wearing their mask, it is going to be okay to pass people for a few seconds a time, even in close contact. You are outside.
 Totally get that some are uncomfortable with that, but then they better start realizing it will happen and then decide if they want to visit. Any public space really.

If there are continuous, lengthy bottlenecks, then they need to figure something out.


----------



## Jothmas

Concerning congestion and/or attendance at the parks right now, it's not gridlock or wall-to-wall people. One can choose a path or maneuver one's self to avoid other people in the walkways. If you have an umbrella open, and have a mind to, you can tilt it forward as necessary and keep people at bay. Whatever the attendance actually is on any given day, the physical spacing in the attractions and at the restaurants stays the same and there is plenty of space to get from one place to another in the park. Inside stores is a very different story, so you just need to avoid them to avoid people.


----------



## lovethesun12

mmackeymouse said:


> That sounds terrible. Wait times are one thing. But, congestion in walkways is absolutely something Disney should be preventing at all costs. And, it isn't really beyond Disney's control at all....they can control number of buses coming. They can also control enforcement of mask usage.


I've mentioned before I think it might work to have the park run like ocean currents (conveyor belts - with main street/hub an "equator"). Enter left (toward adventureland) or right (toward tomorrowland), and exit everywhere else toward the hub.

The hub could be a one way "roundabout"...


----------



## Mit88

lovethesun12 said:


> I've mentioned before I think it might work to have the park run like ocean currents (conveyor belts - with main street/hub an "equator"). Enter left (toward adventureland) or right (toward tomorrowland), and exit everywhere else toward the hub.
> 
> The hub could be a one way "roundabout"...



People don’t abide to the one way signs in grocery stores, I really doubt people would abide to them in theme parks where they paid (insert humble brag price the guest is paying for their vacation) and they wont be bothered by yet another rule.


----------



## Farro

lovethesun12 said:


> I've mentioned before I think it might work to have the park run like ocean currents (conveyor belts - with main street/hub an "equator"). Enter left (toward adventureland) or right (toward tomorrowland), and exit everywhere else toward the hub.
> 
> The hub could be a one way "roundabout"...



It's a good idea in theory....but if turns out anything like the grocery or Target stores in my area - I think they gave up and pulled the arrows up off the floors!

I mean, outside of everyone wearing masks/social distancing in the lines and I mean everyone, our stores look exactly the way they did pre-covid. You'd never know there was a pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m picturing moving walkways dragging you around the MK kind of like a magical version of Wall-E’s universe and I’m here for it.

Sore feet who?


----------



## Wreckem

yulilin3 said:


> other than for the people that work those attractions and shows. Fear Factor would've been on hiatus anyways because of HHN and Barney has been on the chopping block for a while, last time I saw it there was 5 people in there



I was under the assumption they were already permanently shuttering fear factor. Was that never confirmed?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m picturing moving walkways dragging you around the MK kind of like a magical version of Wall-E’s universe and I’m here for it.
> 
> Sore feet who?



The cases of Disney Rash would go down to almost non existent.


----------



## SMRT-1

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m picturing moving walkways dragging you around the MK kind of like a magical version of Wall-E’s universe and I’m here for it.
> 
> Sore feet who?


Yes; they could have an automated way to move people around the park. Maybe call it something like PeopleMover.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SMRT-1 said:


> Yes; they could have an automated way to move people around the park. Maybe call it something like PeopleMover.


----------



## only hope

Jrb1979 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289238516518367234
> 
> Also hearing that a lot of layoffs are coming to Universal as well. Its sad to hear the theme park industry having a hard time.



Fear Factor is currently a u-rest area anyways. Poseidons been getting a line but so few people are allowed in per show it’s probably just too expensive to run. I am a child of the 90’s which means I was obsessed with Barney. I know it’s outdated and Barney hasn’t aired for years, but it’s still sad to see it close! I’d be surprised if it reopens. I watch it twice year- once for the regular version and once for the Christmas version.


----------



## Sarahslay

mmackeymouse said:


> Stepped away from the thread for a few days (Thanks, Fall 2021 cruises!).
> 
> Without going back over hundreds of pages, it does seem the prevailing topic at hand is the same concern that my family and I have been discussing the last few days....the increasing crowds. With it being only 2 1/2-3 weeks into it and crowds already becoming an issue, I am scared to think of what it will increase to by the end of August.
> 
> Certainly from the pictures and videos that I have seen, I don't think things could or should increase much more for safety and social distancing purposes. If people are wearing masks, that's great. That's what should be happening. But crowd sizes should never be to a point that most people feel they are taking a risk, even with all the safety measures in place. It is getting to the point that we feel like Disney isn't going to keep guest safety at the forefront anymore.
> 
> One vlogger I saw said that they estimated it to be about 25%. I know 25% was sort of the idea in the beginning, but sometimes you (and in the case I mean Disney) have to change things based on reality. And maybe 25% is just too high right now. Maybe 15-20% is what it is going to have to be. And, maybe 25% is fine, for NOW....but if they are planning to increase capacity periodically....every two weeks or a month....it won't be long until we are up to 40%. And, I would hope we all agree that 40% is way, way, way too high.


As far as crowds today go, today is one of the days on the calendar that has AP passes full for all 4 parks. When those AP reservations are full the parks are a lot more crowded than on days when they're not (obviously, fewer people). There aren't a ton of days with full reservations in all the parks, but I can always tell when I look at ride wait times what days are full and what days aren't. They moved a lot of reservation slots to APs and then it got more crowded, of course it did. People just aren't flocking to the resorts like I think Disney thought they would, so they moved some over, and now I wonder how wonderful the opening would be right now if all slots were filled in all categories, I almost feel like it would feel like a normal park day. I really think they've moved rather switftly in ramping up crowds. I really don't think every day will look like this, but I will watch the crowd calendars for days when all the AP slots are filled so I know what to expect on my trip should that happen during that time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

My son really loves Barney and Fast and Furious.  Cant' say I'm sad I wont' have to go on them in September.

I think I'm most surprised about Twirl and Hurl because kids love that thing.  Not tons for kids to do already at Universal right now.

And, dear theme parks please don't shut anything else down before our September trip.


----------



## OKW Lover

Dentam said:


> I rode it in Shanghai shortly after that park opened and it's a lot of fun!  I do wish it was a little longer - maybe the WDW one will be?


I understood it was very much the same attraction.  I've also done the one in Shanghai.  Not being a coaster fan, I'm probably going to pass on the WDW one when it opens.


----------



## Mit88

Jimmy Fallon is still open? I thought they shut that down when they realized no one wanted it like a week after it opened


----------



## SomeThingsNeverChange

JessicaW1234 said:


> Which resort was it?


Caribbean


----------



## Mal6586

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m picturing moving walkways dragging you around the MK kind of like a magical version of Wall-E’s universe and I’m here for it.
> 
> Sore feet who?


But then how else will I rationalize to myself that the ridiculous amount of food I'm eating is okay if I can't say I'm walking it off??


----------



## Moliphino

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m picturing moving walkways dragging you around the MK kind of like a magical version of Wall-E’s universe and I’m here for it.
> 
> Sore feet who?



I'd need a seat, though. Standing is rougher on my feet than walking.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Y'all are a tough crowd.  I like Fast and Furious and Jimmy Fallon, LOL!


----------



## anthony2k7

SMRT-1 said:


> Yes; they could have an automated way to move people around the park. Maybe call it something like PeopleMover.


But what happens when it inevitably breaks down?


----------



## AmberMV

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Y'all are a tough crowd.  I like Fast and Furious and Jimmy Fallon, LOL!


I was pleasantly surprised by Jimmy Fallon RTNY.  F&FS was a HUGE disappointment.  I was really looking forward to it and it was a big let-down IMO lol


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> But what happens when it inevitably breaks down?


It becomes a sidewalk like a broken escalator becomes stairs


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sarahslay said:


> As far as crowds today go, today is one of the days on the calendar that has AP passes full for all 4 parks. When those AP reservations are full the parks are a lot more crowded than on days when they're not (obviously, fewer people). There aren't a ton of days with full reservations in all the parks, but I can always tell when I look at ride wait times what days are full and what days aren't. They moved a lot of reservation slots to APs and then it got more crowded, of course it did. People just aren't flocking to the resorts like I think Disney thought they would, so they moved some over, and now I wonder how wonderful the opening would be right now if all slots were filled in all categories, I almost feel like it would feel like a normal park day. I really think they've moved rather switftly in ramping up crowds. I really don't think every day will look like this, but I will watch the crowd calendars for days when all the AP slots are filled so I know what to expect on my trip should that happen during that time.


They have not increased capacity.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> My son really loves Barney and Fast and Furious.  Cant' say I'm sad I wont' have to go on them in September.
> 
> I think I'm most surprised about Twirl and Hurl because kids love that thing.  Not tons for kids to do already at Universal right now.
> 
> And, dear theme parks please don't shut anything else down before our September trip.


Is there anything else your kids like? I just want to prep myself for what’s closing next...


----------



## Brianstl

Sarahslay said:


> As far as crowds today go, today is one of the days on the calendar that has AP passes full for all 4 parks. When those AP reservations are full the parks are a lot more crowded than on days when they're not (obviously, fewer people). There aren't a ton of days with full reservations in all the parks, but I can always tell when I look at ride wait times what days are full and what days aren't. They moved a lot of reservation slots to APs and then it got more crowded, of course it did. People just aren't flocking to the resorts like I think Disney thought they would, so they moved some over, and now I wonder how wonderful the opening would be right now if all slots were filled in all categories, I almost feel like it would feel like a normal park day. I really think they've moved rather switftly in ramping up crowds. I really don't think every day will look like this, but I will watch the crowd calendars for days when all the AP slots are filled so I know what to expect on my trip should that happen during that time.


Lookin at MDE and wait times don't look bad.


----------



## rteetz

CoP is back open


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> Is there anything else your kids like? I just want to prep myself for what’s closing next...


Well, he loves #thepanda and Jimmy Falon so those are probably gone next.  My goal for this trip is to get him on Forbidden Journey so...     He rode Hagrid's last October and HATED it so that will remain open I'm sure


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> CoP is back open



Jose is back. CoP is back

At this pace, the Yeti might be fixed by tonight


----------



## Tiggr88

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> I should have stated earlier, yes MK is much more crowded today. Great for Disney. Mask compliance has been amazing in the parks. Crowded walkways are an issue today as there are instances of being shoulder to shoulder with people while passing. We switched resorts yesterday and mask compliance at the one we switched to is awful. It took a hour and a half to get on a bus this morning as they’re only coming every 35 minutes. There was quite a line and literally every group in front and behind us had masks off. I understand this is beyond Disney’s control but we had a rough start to our morning.


Where were you waiting for a bus where people had their masks off? If it is on Disney property then it is definitely within their control and should be. Was it at least outside and social distancing?


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Jose is back. CoP is back
> 
> At this pace, the Yeti might be fixed by tonight


And finally be wearing a mask!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

Folks....the track of the storm has now shifted westward.  This is not the thread to discuss in detail (to my knowledge), but those at or coming to WDW over the next 24-48 hours, please investigate any potential impacts.  I created a separate thread under the News/Rumors thread to monitor.  Be safe!


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Jose is back. CoP is back
> 
> At this pace, the Yeti might be fixed by tonight



Did you bribe Rhodi?


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Did you bribe Rhodi?



Doesn’t Rhodi want it fixed? It’s just never in the “budget”. Not my money to spend (especially when they’re struggling this much) but even a few years ago, how much could it have possibly cost to fix it to the point where it would have lasted? It seems more of a running joke to them and the guests at this point than something they find the need to unsighted the purse strings and get done


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> But wouldn't that logic also apply to airlines?


Airplanes have HEPA filters and cycle the air every few minutes.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> Airplanes have HEPA filters and cycle the air every few minutes.



But HEPA or ULPA filters are not quantified to eliminate/neutralize COVID-19 right?  I thought the company that Virgin Cruises employed advertised 99+% of effectiveness for COVID-19 neutralization?  Do you have other data to support HEPA can have the same effectiveness?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

hertamaniac said:


> Folks....the track of the storm has now shifted westward.  This is not the thread to discuss in detail (to my knowledge), but those at or coming to WDW over the next 24-48 hours, please investigate any potential impacts.  I created a separate thread under the News/Rumors thread to monitor.  Be safe!



Southwest Airlines has already tweeted for people who could be affected to check their flight status.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I was more talking about people being excited for a new one being built. I see more people excited for Ratatouille then Tron


Yeah, no one was excited for Expedition Everest at all....


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Doesn’t Rhodi want it fixed? It’s just never in the “budget”. Not my money to spend (especially when they’re struggling this much) but even a few years ago, how much could it have possibly cost to fix it to the point where it would have lasted? It seems more of a running joke to them and the guests at this point than something they find the need to unsighted the purse strings and get done



Interesting point, but I would have really like to see the cycle life data on all the actuators/motors on the Yeti prior to dropping him/her in a fixture that has accessibility issues or whatever is causing the quandary.


----------



## Dentam

hertamaniac said:


> But HEPA or ULPA filters are not quantified to eliminate/neutralize COVID-19 right?  I thought the company that Virgin Cruises employed advertised 99+% of effectiveness for COVID-19 neutralization?  Do you have other data to support HEPA can have the same effectiveness?



From what I've read on the Southwest site about their safety standards, the air is filtered as well as cycled with outside air so there is a change over of the air every 3 minutes.  I haven't read about the cruise industry though since I am not a fan of cruising.


----------



## hertamaniac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Southwest Airlines has already tweeted for people who could be I packed to check their flight status.



Thanks for the update.  I presume everyone should check their flight status into MCO/TPA/etc. over the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Airplanes have HEPA filters and cycle the air every few minutes.


How do they know 100% of the air is cycled?

Also whilst air may be continually filtered, contagious person or persons are also continually shedding the virus. So air with virus is continually being dragged by neighbouring seated passengers for entire flight.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> How do they know 100% of the air is cycled?
> 
> Also whilst air may be continually filtered, contagious person or persons are also continually shedding the virus. So air with virus is continually being dragged by neighbouring seated passengers for entire flight.


It depends if you believe that the virus is an aerosol. Southwest flights are not full right now, and you are able to pick your seat.


----------



## hertamaniac

Dentam said:


> From what I've read on the Southwest site about their safety standards, the air is filtered as well as cycled with outside air so there is a change over of the air every 3 minutes.  I haven't read about the cruise industry though since I am not a fan of cruising.



Here is the company that Virgin Voyages is using to recirculate their air.  They claim to neutralize at least 99.9% of the coronavirus.

http://atmosair.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/2020_AtmosAir_Coronavirus-Test_OnePager_v01-1.pdf


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting point, but I would have really like to see the cycle life data on all the actuators/motors on the Yeti prior to dropping him/her in a fixture that has accessibility issues or whatever is causing the quandary.


They can’t fix the yeti because they’d have to cut the mountain open to get to it.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by Jimmy Fallon RTNY.  F&FS was a HUGE disappointment.  I was really looking forward to it and it was a big let-down IMO lol



It was after riding Kong a couple of weeks after opening is when we almost swore that "Projection Park" wouldn't get another penny from us.  I think when the Epic Universe opens, it will be a lessons learned and will really be a game-changer beyond RotR.


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> But HEPA or ULPA filters are not quantified to eliminate/neutralize COVID-19 right?  I thought the company that Virgin Cruises employed advertised 99+% of effectiveness for COVID-19 neutralization?  Do you have other data to support HEPA can have the same effectiveness?


The filter doesn’t “eliminate” the virus.  The virus is expelled from the body attached to tiny water droplets.  The filter catches the droplets and this the virus as well.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> They can’t fix the yeti because they’d have to cut the mountain open to get to it.



That's not my point.  The cycle life data on motors/actuators should have indicated a failure mode prior to a serviceability timeline.  Who knows....the data may have shown the Yeti would/should still be operational until 2030?


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> The filter doesn’t “eliminate” the virus.  The virus is expelled from the body attached to tiny water droplets.  The filter catches the droplets and this the virus as well.



The net result is the same; eliminate the propagation of the virus forward for the duration of at least 1 flight/cruise.  The service procedure/protocol would be quantified to show a replacement.

Where is the HEPA filter data to support COVID-19 elimination....err....propagation?


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> It was after riding Kong a couple of weeks after opening is when we almost swore that "Projection Park" wouldn't get another penny from us.  I think when the Epic Universe opens, it will be a lessons learned and will really be a game-changer beyond RotR.


It's funny because while Kong and F&FS are very similar ride design, I actually really enjoy Kong and I feel there is much better theme immersion in Kong


----------



## Vern60

Eric Smith said:


> The filter doesn’t “eliminate” the virus.  The virus is expelled from the body attached to tiny water droplets.  The filter catches the droplets and this the virus as well.


Yes, just be sure to sit as close as possible to the inlet for maximum effect, right?


----------



## Obliviate

Has anyone been on Smuggler's Run as a solo traveler since the reopening? I'm wondering how good (or bad, really) this ride works with just one person.

Edit: Grammar!


----------



## SomeThingsNeverChange

Tiggr88 said:


> Where were you waiting for a bus where people had their masks off? If it is on Disney property then it is definitely within their control and should be. Was it at least outside and social distancing?


We were waiting at Caribbean. We had just moved from Contemporary and mask usage was phenomenal there. Not a sole employee at the bus terminal to monitor the situation. No social distancing, minimal mask usage, and with limited capacity on the busses it’s quite a long wait. My husband called the resort to tell them there was a long backup of people and he hadn’t seen a bus. They told him it comes every 35 minutes. For us we waited a hour and half of a wait before we could get on a bus. Once on the bus the drivers didn’t say a word to those not wearing masks either. Not a great way to start our day.


----------



## SMRT-1

hertamaniac said:


> Interesting point, but I would have really like to see the cycle life data on all the actuators/motors on the Yeti prior to dropping him/her in a fixture that has accessibility issues or whatever is causing the quandary.


It's not a matter of accessibility to the animatronic, though. Joe Rhode has stated that the problem is not with getting to the animatronic (it would seem silly of them to have put such a complicated animatronic somewhere they couldn't access it for maintenance). The problem, from what I understand, has to do with the fact that the yeti sits on top of its own independent free-standing structure in the middle of the rest of the ride structure (Rhode described it as a complicated machine on top of a 150 ft tower inside a finished building) and mistakes in the bleeding edge construction techniques they used on Everest resulted in structural issues in the Yeti support tower such that it's not safe for it to run in "A mode." So they need to be able to get at the support tower to fix the structural issues while not damaging the yeti in the process which is why some think might require them cut open the side of the main structure. As Joe Rhode put it... "It's a hard problem."


----------



## chicagoshannon

Obliviate said:


> Has anyone being on Smuggler's Run as a solo traveler since the reopening? I'm wondering how good (or bad, really) this ride works with just one person.


I haven't ever been on it but I just heard someone that went on alone say he got 2 of whatever you're supposed to get.  lol


----------



## Dentam

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> We were waiting at Caribbean. We had just moved from Contemporary and mask usage was phenomenal there. Not a sole employee at the bus terminal to monitor the situation. No social distancing, minimal mask usage, and with limited capacity on the busses it’s quite a long wait. My husband called the resort to tell them there was a long backup of people and he hadn’t seen a bus. They told him it comes every 35 minutes. For us we waited a hour and half of a wait before we could get on a bus. Once on the bus the drivers didn’t say a word to those not wearing masks either. Not a great way to start our day.



You should report this (nicely of course) to a manager there at the Caribbean resort.  Not okay at all!


----------



## Tiggr88

SomeThingsNeverChange said:


> We were waiting at Caribbean. We had just moved from Contemporary and mask usage was phenomenal there. Not a sole employee at the bus terminal to monitor the situation. No social distancing, minimal mask usage, and with limited capacity on the busses it’s quite a long wait. My husband called the resort to tell them there was a long backup of people and he hadn’t seen a bus. They told him it comes every 35 minutes. For us we waited a hour and half of a wait before we could get on a bus. Once on the bus the drivers didn’t say a word to those not wearing masks either. Not a great way to start our day.


No it’s not. Hopefully it gets better. Did the resort just reopen? Maybe it’s some growing pains and not a long term issue.

I’m not sure we’ve actually discussed  how increased crowds or opening more resorts might put additional strain on the transportation. Looks like they may need more buses and drivers. Aside from the cost issue, I wonder if they have any issue getting bus drivers to come back. Not sure if it is true or not but I read some speculation earlier on that the drivers tended to be older and perhaps more high risk and might  not be as eager to return depending on how well they were protected on the bus. Can’t say I would blame them if people ignore them when they ask them to wear their masks.


----------



## Dentam

ResortTV1 is at HS tonight.  I know it closes soon, but man is it dead there.  Josh said he got to the park at 2 and was able to get a boarding pass for RotR.  For a Friday night and reports of increased crowd levels lately, this is amazing I think!


----------



## osufeth24

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 is at HS tonight.  I know it closes soon, but man is it dead there.  Josh said he got to the park at 2 and was able to get a boarding pass for RotR.  For a Friday night and reports of increased crowd levels lately, this is amazing I think!



Wonder if a lot of people bailed due to the heat.  The heat index got up to either 108 or 109 today


----------



## Geomom

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 is at HS tonight.  I know it closes soon, but man is it dead there.  Josh said he got to the park at 2 and was able to get a boarding pass for RotR.  For a Friday night and reports of increased crowd levels lately, this is amazing I think!


We were at HS today, from 11:30-6.  We didn't get a boarding pass at 2pm. It was crowded in toy story land around 1pm, but only 10-15 minute waits for toy story mania and saucers, 30 minutes for slinky dog.  Waited 45 min for MMRR at 3:30.  It was HOT today, 98, felt like 108.  I'm not surprised that it looked dead after 6.  We just couldn't take the heat anymore.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Obliviate said:


> Has anyone been on Smuggler's Run as a solo traveler since the reopening? I'm wondering how good (or bad, really) this ride works with just one person.
> 
> Edit: Grammar!


I piloted it “Solo” and it was awesome. You can reach over and hit some of the other pilot buttons too. And it seemed the ride was programmed to account for only one rider. Rode it twice. Had a blast both times!


----------



## MegaraWink

Obliviate said:


> Has anyone been on Smuggler's Run as a solo traveler since the reopening? I'm wondering how good (or bad, really) this ride works with just one person.
> 
> Edit: Grammar!



I had a great time flying it solo.


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder if a lot of people bailed due to the heat.  The heat index got up to either 108 or 109 today



Wow!  Well, that would definitely explain it!



Geomom said:


> We were at HS today, from 11:30-6.  We didn't get a boarding pass at 2pm. It was crowded in toy story land around 1pm, but only 10-15 minute waits for toy story mania and saucers, 30 minutes for slinky dog.  Waited 45 min for MMRR at 3:30.  It was HOT today, 98, felt like 108.  I'm not surprised that it looked dead after 6.  We just couldn't take the heat anymore.



Sounds like they got there as it was clearing out then - their stream started at 2 I think and did say they waited about 45 minutes for MMRR as their first ride.  That heat is insane - wow.  Josh just speed walked over to Slinky for the final ride.  I'm impressed how well he and his family do in the heat!


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> The net result is the same; eliminate the propagation of the virus forward for the duration of at least 1 flight/cruise.  The service procedure/protocol would be quantified to show a replacement.
> 
> Where is the HEPA filter data to support COVID-19 elimination....err....propagation?


Do your own research if you care that much.  I suspect you’re arguing in bad faith.


----------



## KayMichigan

This may have already been mentioned, but the Jose Carioca animatronic has been fixed and is back in the Gran Fiesta Tour.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SMRT-1 said:


> It's not a matter of accessibility to the animatronic, though. Joe Rhode has stated that the problem is not with getting to the animatronic (it would seem silly of them to have put such a complicated animatronic somewhere they couldn't access it for maintenance). The problem, from what I understand, has to do with the fact that the yeti sits on top of its own independent free-standing structure in the middle of the rest of the ride structure (Rhode described it as a complicated machine on top of a 150 ft tower inside a finished building) and mistakes in the bleeding edge construction techniques they used on Everest resulted in structural issues in the Yeti support tower such that it's not safe for it to run in "A mode." So they need to be able to get at the support tower to fix the structural issues while not damaging the yeti in the process which is why some think might require them cut open the side of the main structure. As Joe Rhode put it... "It's a hard problem."


Joe just might be my favorite social media follow. What a brilliant mind. Long story short, they Yeti as we know it is never getting “fixed.”


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Joe just might be my favorite social media follow. What a brilliant mind. Long story short, they Yeti as we know it is never getting “fixed.”


Well not exactly. Joe has said that they haven’t found a fix that is feasible yet.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Well not exactly. Joe has said that they haven’t found a fix that is feasible yet.


 I cant imagine how much momey and brain power theyve invested in the fix.   By now they probably could have rebuilt it.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Well not exactly. Joe has said that they haven’t found a fix that is feasible yet.


They won’t ever be able to afford to fix that.  They’re not going to waste money fixing Everest when they won’t be able to build any new attractions for years to come.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Someone on Twitter is looking for trouble.


----------



## yulilin3

I really don't even know if this is on topic on this thread, but tonight I decided to close Mk since I have been 5 times since reopening but never until closing time. Tons of CM and management at the HUB making sure people kept their masks while taking pictures, they have also started telling us to keep masks on while riding, they told me on Dumbo, and Haunted Mansion, not on Pirates which was weird, maybe end of day slip, also told us while on Liberty Belle.
CoP had a line that stretched to the entrance of Peoplemover, made me happy  it said 10 min wait
At the end of the night the Emporium and Confectionary were opened until 7:30 and by 7:05 both had lines outside. everything else promptly closed at 7pm
lines for monorail and ferry seemed long, the ferry was running all 3 so that will be your best option. If you are boating to Poly they are using the really old boats that go beyond slow, the trip was almost 20 min, not exaggerating


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Someone on Twitter is looking for trouble.



Marisa better watch her tone


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't even know if this is on topic on this thread, but tonight I decided to close Mk since I have been 5 times since reopening but never until closing time. Tons of CM and management at the HUB making sure people kept their masks while taking pictures, they have also started telling us to keep masks on while riding, they told me on Dumbo, and Haunted Mansion, not on Pirates which was weird, maybe end of day slip, also told us while on Liberty Belle.
> CoP had a line that stretched to the entrance of Peoplemover, made me happy  it said 10 min wait
> At the end of the night the Emporium and Confectionary were opened until 7:30 and by 7:05 both had lines outside. everything else promptly closed at 7pm
> lines for monorail and ferry seemed long, the ferry was running all 3 so that will be your best option. If you are boating to Poly they are using the really old boats that go beyond slow, the trip was almost 20 min, not exaggerating



Maybe I’ve missed it, but I’ve seen morning operation, mid day operation, but this is the first time I’ve seen someone talking about what its like at close.


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> Lookin at MDE and wait times don't look bad.


They didn't for a chunk of the day, but they have been higher than they were the first couple of weeks. I think people go first thing in the day, do everything they wanted to do, get tired of being hot with a mask on, and leave (not everyone, but a good number of people). Makes for longer waits early in the day and then thinning crowds later, especially at DHS. It has gotten busier lately, as some people have commented, but I wouldn't really say it's busy in the old sense.


----------



## Jennasis

DH and I were discussing, tonight, whether we'd feel safe enough at Disney Springs on our non-park Central Florida trip in 10 days to pop into any of the stores.  We were watching Tim Tracker's vlog about DS at the time and then saw the line of people pouring into WoD.  Not sure we are comfortable with that...but it is my birthday trip...DH said "I'm gonna have to run into the store and grab you a baby Yoda like PeeWee Herman rescued the snakes from the pet store aren't I?"


----------



## Amy11401

nkosiek said:


> I know there's been talk that Disney needs to do something to get people down (discounts, etc) so that they don't have to cut everything/go out of business. Most were saying it would be irresponsible to advertise...for the first time since before this all started, I have ads popping up on my Facebook feed for Universal Orlando...so maybe Disney could start there.


We have been seeing Walt Disney World ads on Youtube recently.


----------



## Mit88

Amy11401 said:


> We have been seeing Walt Disney World ads on Youtube recently.



Said in the NBA thread that there hasn’t been a single WDW parks advertisement during either of tonight’s games. Seems like if they’re desperate for out of state guests they would be pushing the parks in commercials during a highly watched set of games airing on their network, with the games being played on WDW property

In the past, when Disney has been desperate for guests to come down and visit , they’d air commercials non-stop during NBA games on ABC/ESPN.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jennasis said:


> DH and I were discussing, tonight, whether we'd feel safe enough at Disney Springs on our non-park Central Florida trip in 10 days to pop into any of the stores.  We were watching Tim Tracker's vlog about DS at the time and then saw the line of people pouring into WoD.  Not sure we are comfortable with that...but it is my birthday trip...DH said "I'm gonna have to run into the store and grab you a baby Yoda like PeeWee Herman rescued the snakes from the pet store aren't I?"


TRUE LOVE


----------



## Amy11401

Amy11401 said:


> We have been seeing Walt Disney World ads on Youtube recently.


It is definitely a new ad too.  Because my son who is 6 said...this must be now during the coronavirus, that girl had a mask on.


----------



## JacknSally

*It looks like DME is using shuttles sometimes and buses sometimes. Comments/QRTs indicate shuttles are 1-2 parties per.

*


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Said in the NBA thread that there hasn’t been a single WDW parks advertisement during either of tonight’s games. Seems like if they’re desperate for out of state guests they would be pushing the parks in commercials during a highly watched set of games airing on their network, with the games being played on WDW property
> 
> In the past, when Disney has been desperate for guests to come down and visit , they’d air commercials non-stop during NBA games on ABC/ESPN.


There has been an actual TV commercial here in Florida from Disney advertising the Florida resident ticket deal the last week or two.  It did catch my attention tonight that it was the FL resident tickets.


----------



## Lewisc

KBoopaloo said:


> Someone on Twitter is looking for trouble.



Isn't CoA basically a Dumbo knock off appealing to guests to lazy to walk to the real ride?


Amy11401 said:


> We have been seeing Walt Disney World ads on Youtube recently.


I've seen some Disney ads on Candy Crush.


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Isn't CoA basically a Dumbo knock off appealing to guests to lazy to walk to the real ride?


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *It looks like DME is using shuttles sometimes and buses sometimes. Comments/QRTs indicate shuttles are 1-2 parties per.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289361925734715392*






What they should be using


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> There has been an actual TV commercial here in Florida from Disney advertising the Florida resident ticket deal the last week or two.  It did catch my attention tonight that it was the FL resident tickets.



I meant ads that gear towards out of state guests. We keep hearing that they’re not happy with the demand, but they’re not doing anything to entice anyone outside of Florida residents or APs in driving distance. If they wanted more out of state guests, they’d probably try and make a push through advertisements and commercials. The NBA restart seems as good a time as any.


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> I meant ads that gear towards out of state guests. We keep hearing that they’re not happy with the demand, but they’re not doing anything to entice anyone outside of Florida residents or APs in driving distance. If they wanted more out of state guests, they’d probably try and make a push through advertisements and commercials. The NBA restart seems as good a time as any.


Does it make sense, would Disney get push
 back, if they aired commercials in markets subject to quarantine rules coming or going?


----------



## Jothmas

Concerning wait times this week, have the CMs being allowed to visit the parks except HS this week added to it?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I meant ads that gear towards out of state guests. We keep hearing that they’re not happy with the demand, but they’re not doing anything to entice anyone outside of Florida residents or APs in driving distance. If they wanted more out of state guests, they’d probably try and make a push through advertisements and commercials. The NBA restart seems as good a time as any.


If they wanted to entice out of state they’d put out a general public discount. I think with the rate of COVID in FL and the numerous quarantines out there that is not a can of worms they want to open right now.


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Does it make sense, would Disney get push
> back, if they aired commercials in markets subject to quarantine rules coming or going?



They opened the parks in the middle of Florida being a hot spot, and thus far have proven theyre responsible enough to handle the situation as safely as possible. Some adjustments have needed to be made, and some things still need to be tweaked. But from an outside perspective, it sounds like they’re doing their job very well. So, no, I dont think they care about the public perception. They need to make money.

Let me rephrase that. They care, but not to the point where they need to sit on their hands with the parks open already and lose money just because the public perception would get worse. 

I think its because they dont want/need people down there right now and thats why we’re seeing nothing in terms of advertisement/deals


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> There has been an actual TV commercial here in Florida from Disney advertising the Florida resident ticket deal the last week or two.  It did catch my attention tonight that it was the FL resident tickets.


I haven’t even seen that commercial yet here in Tampa. Haven’t seen a Disney commercial since before the closure and used to see one at least every other commercial break. UO has recently started commercials a few weeks ago, but they’ve greatly diminished this week. Haven’t seen one in a few days. Thinking they’re cutting back on ad costs maybe. But it’s been sad without any Disney commercials.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> I meant ads that gear towards out of state guests. We keep hearing that they’re not happy with the demand, but they’re not doing anything to entice anyone outside of Florida residents or APs in driving distance. If they wanted more out of state guests, they’d probably try and make a push through advertisements and commercials. The NBA restart seems as good a time as any.


Yeah I was agreeing with you.  I didn't even register that the commercial was for FL residents until you said you hadn't seen any commercials geared for out of state guests.  That does seem peculiar if we are indeed correct that they are hurting.


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> I haven’t even seen that commercial yet here in Tampa. Haven’t seen a Disney commercial since before the closure and used to see one at least every other commercial break. UO has recently started commercials a few weeks ago, but they’ve greatly diminished this week. Haven’t seen one in a few days. Thinking they’re cutting back on ad costs maybe. But it’s been sad without any Disney commercials.


I believe I've seen it on Bay News 9


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I was agreeing with you.  I didn't even register that the commercial was for FL residents until you said you hadn't seen any commercials geared for out of state guests.  That does seem peculiar if we are indeed correct that they are hurting.



Dont get me wrong, theyre hurting. I’m sure they’d much rather have 50,000 people in MK every day than 5,000. But if they were that worried about it, they wouldnt care about the public perception if they tried to get in out of state guests. The parks are already open, they’ve been hit with the “You shouldn’t be open” brigade. What’s the worst that people would say if they saw a WDW vacation commercial right now? “You still shouldn’t be open”? “Stop advertising that you’re open”? The complaints on social media have already dialed down, just like with everything else that the internet gets worked up about. 

So I dont think its a public perception thing. I think its a we’re-hurting-but-not-enough-to-beg-out-of-staters-to-come-on-vacation-during-a-spike level of hurting. 

Just my opinion and how I view it


----------



## hereforthechurros

No TV commercials here which were very prominent earlier this year and as far back as I can remember. No AdSense ads either which were very common up until sh*t hit the fan. They’re being very careful about enticing new visitors right now, and for good reason. It’s one thing to say we’re open for business to those who know better and want to come, but quite another to lure people to a hotspot. That and their whole brand is magical once in a lifetime vacations... can’t really offer that at the moment. General public discounts may be a while off yet.


----------



## constanze

Obliviate said:


> Has anyone been on Smuggler's Run as a solo traveler since the reopening? I'm wondering how good (or bad, really) this ride works with just one person.
> 
> Edit: Grammar!


My husband actually rode it solo when we all went off to build droids!—- they must set things accordingly— my DH said the ride was funny tho— it did “speak” to him and said “ only one pilot...? —- my husband was surprised — it made him laugh— he had a blast!


----------



## DonMa

Lewisc said:


> Does it make sense, would Disney get push
> back, if they aired commercials in markets subject to quarantine rules coming or going?


Good point


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> Dont get me wrong, theyre hurting. I’m sure they’d much rather have 50,000 people in MK every day than 5,000. But if they were that worried about it, they wouldnt care about the public perception if they tried to get in out of state guests. The parks are already open, they’ve been hit with the “You shouldn’t be open” brigade. What’s the worst that people would say if they saw a WDW vacation commercial right now? “You still shouldn’t be open”? “Stop advertising that you’re open”? The complaints on social media have already dialed down, just like with everything else that the internet gets worked up about.
> 
> So I dont think its a public perception thing. I think its a we’re-hurting-but-not-enough-to-beg-out-of-staters-to-come-on-vacation-during-a-spike level of hurting.
> 
> Just my opinion and how I view it


It’s more like “we’re not going to waste commercial inventory we can get good money for to advertise our parks to out of state visitors who won’t Come anyway” thing
Outside of the fanatics on this board there are not a ton of people wanting to travel into a viru hot spot right now.  People don’t want to fly, or go to the effort or incur the expense of traveling to WDW right now.  Even if you get past all of that you have to convince people to shell out and deal with severely limited experiences.  Unemployment is at unprecedented levels.  People don’t even know if their kids can go back to school this fall.  Under all this uncertainty most people are not looking for big expensive vacations. If you have to get away you will pile into the car and go somewhere to relax.  
if you live in FLA and want to head over I guess I get it.  Didn’t even mention travel quarantines.  Another significant roadblock...


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> No TV commercials here which were very prominent earlier this year and as far back as I can remember. No AdSense ads either which were very common up until sh*t hit the fan. They’re being very careful about enticing new visitors right now, and for good reason. It’s one thing to say we’re open for business to those who know better and want to come, but quite another to lure people to a hotspot. That and their whole brand is magical once in a lifetime vacations .. can’t really offer that at the moment. General public discounts may be a while off yet.



No company is above selling their souls for money. If they were desperate, theyd try. They’d figure out an ad campaign to bring in guests, but not sound ignorant about what’s going on.

They’re obviously doing good enough safety wise that Disney isn’t trending on social media everyday. If it was a madhouse, Twitter would let it be known. Twitter is seemingly “over” caring about Disney being open and have turned their attention elsewhere. That’s why “public perception” is kind of fake and not as much of a big deal as some would think. If Disney could trade off 50,000 out of state guests for 2 days of “Disney shouldn’t be open” tweets from people that haven’t been to Disney since the reopen, or did their research on the safety measures and enforcement there to fully judge, I’m pretty sure Disney would take that trade off 24/7/365.

Disney cares more about 1 Carlye Wisel article, 1 Tim Tracker vlog far more than 100,000 tweets from people that call Disney World, Disneyland.

So, to me, it has to be that Disney just isn’t in a bad enough position where they’d feel the need to entice cash guests from out of state over APs/locals.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

JacknSally said:


> *It looks like DME is using shuttles sometimes and buses sometimes. Comments/QRTs indicate shuttles are 1-2 parties per.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289361925734715392*


Underestimated the amount of luggage I travel with they have
Have to get us a bus anyway they will


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *It looks like DME is using shuttles sometimes and buses sometimes. Comments/QRTs indicate shuttles are 1-2 parties per.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289361925734715392*


Disneys Not So Magical Express!


----------



## KayMichigan

Disney's Whimsical Express

It's sort of magical but not as intense...


----------



## CJGamer

Good morning from the poly....I wanted to add a few comments after a day at UO, MK, and AK (Heading back to MK in a few)
We are from PA.  Myself and 10 year old Daughter.  Masks have not been an issue.  She is using the disney one, as well as the blue one that Tom Bricker likes.  I use the Adidas one and disposables.  The others I have are standard cloth and not good.  I highly recommend the adidas or perhaps another sporting one- they are using athletic type material that works very well in the heat.

We still did 7DMT first, but then no order which was very refreshing- just ride what we want.  
when we got in line for Splash- it said 30 minutes.  5-10 minutes into the line- the announced they were shutting it for the cleaning cycle.   LIne started moving about 10-15 later and we were on 5 after.  I think they had the cleaning time built into the wait that was listed.  It took us 28 minutes from when we walked in, to get on- including the shut.  That was by far our longest wait.

We normally skip the spinners, because they tend to be 30 minute waits or more and we'd rather wait for Pirates or Pan etc....so for the first time in over a decade- we rode Dumbo and Carpets, and walked right on both.  It was very nice, and added some classic old disney to the trip.

It's a 6 minute slow walk from the Entrance of FOP to the pre-show room.  Crazy that I can say that.  AK was wonderful not having to run....

We had never been to the dark side- bought AP's a week ago, and came down (from PA) a day early- staying at the border.  Hit UO at 10:30.  
We did a few rides in UO, then all the HP stuff and lunch.  Took the train to IOA, and walked on Hagrids in 8 minutes.   Wow.  Amazing ride.
Did the rest of HP, and 3 more rides and left at 3:30.  That is probably once in a lifetime.  We will hit some more stuff on our Epcot mornings later this week.

Poly for the first time- has been very nice.  We usually do SS or AKL- because we love hopping the boat to DS from SS.  However- we are skipping DS this trip with everything that has been said.  We have done the main pool here in the afternoon for an hour a few times around 4.  Very well spaced, thin crowd and no wait for slide.....it really has been wonderful, and as many have said- you feel safer then at the grocery store. 

One more night here- then we had to BW for 4 and AKL for 3.......


----------



## yulilin3

headed to Sea World this evening to check out their Electric Ocean Remix event, currently SW is he only park offering fireworks to end the night, should be interesting


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> No company is above selling their souls for money. If they were desperate, theyd try. They’d figure out an ad campaign to bring in guests, but not sound ignorant about what’s going on.



I think it’s just as simple don’t think they want to throw big money at an ad spend right now, given the current climate.

They surely have projected what the potential return would be if they did a big ad spend right now. I suspect it may not be that much, not worth a big ad spend. Wait until numbers turn around a bit, the general public is a little more comfortable/confident traveling and go all out. It’s just not time yet.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> headed to Sea World this evening to check out their Electric Ocean Remix event, currently SW is he only park offering fireworks to end the night, should be interesting


If you're there early enough check out the Sea Lion show.  It's the only show they switched over.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> If you're there early enough check out the Sea Lion show.  It's the only show they switched over.


Sea lions tonite is a highlight of the event,  I'm streaming  the 8pm show


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s just as simple don’t think they want to throw big money at an ad spend right now, given the current climate.
> 
> They surely have projected what the potential return would be if they did a big ad spend right now. I suspect it may not be that much, not worth a big ad spend. Wait until numbers turn around a bit, the general public is a little more comfortable/confident traveling and go all out. It’s just not time yet.



That’s kind of what I mean though. They’re not at the level of desperation to even try to coax people to come down with an advertisement. I dont know how much it would cost them between making the commercial, and airing it, but I would assume if they were to air it during the NBA games on ESPN/ABC that it wouldn’t cost as much to air as it would on other networks. 

You gotta remember that the general public doesn’t see park updates, low wait times, policies and enforcement the way hardcore Disney fans do. I know people that are under the assumption that its business as usual at Disney just with masks, no fireworks, no parades. A lot of “I’m not waiting 3 hours for the avatar ride in a mask with that heat”. Not many people know these lines are as short as you’ll ever see them. 

So even if they were to convince 100 cash paying families to come down and visit that it would probably be worth it to air the advertisements, depending on how much it costs them. 

But I’m not paid to make these decisions, and I’m sure all options are on the table. But I can say with almost certainty that airing advertisements has nothing to do with public perception


----------



## Tigger's ally

hertamaniac said:


> But HEPA or ULPA filters are not quantified to eliminate/neutralize COVID-19 right?  I thought the company that Virgin Cruises employed advertised 99+% of effectiveness for COVID-19 neutralization?  Do you have other data to support HEPA can have the same effectiveness?





Jennasis said:


> DH and I were discussing, tonight, whether we'd feel safe enough at Disney Springs on our non-park Central Florida trip in 10 days to pop into any of the stores.  We were watching Tim Tracker's vlog about DS at the time and then saw the line of people pouring into WoD.  Not sure we are comfortable with that...but it is my birthday trip...DH said "I'm gonna have to run into the store and grab you a baby Yoda like PeeWee Herman rescued the snakes from the pet store aren't I?"


Just go during the week during the day.


----------



## mattpeto

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rumo...manently-closed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
No distancing markers, this one is done for good.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> Just go during the week during the day.


That's our plan. Lunch at Homecomin' then out of there.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Sarahslay said:


> They didn't for a chunk of the day, but they have been higher than they were the first couple of weeks. I think people go first thing in the day, do everything they wanted to do, get tired of being hot with a mask on, and leave (not everyone, but a good number of people). Makes for longer waits early in the day and then thinning crowds later, especially at DHS. It has gotten busier lately, as some people have commented, but I wouldn't really say it's busy in the old sense.


One thing that a lot of people aren't realizing, is that a majority of those comments about increasing crowds occurred around the time when local passholders were able to return to the parks for the first time since March. I'm not confident that that rush is going to continue forever..


----------



## osufeth24

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> One thing that a lot of people aren't realizing, is that a majority of those comments about increasing crowds occurred around the time when local passholders were able to return to the parks for the first time since March. I'm not confident that that rush is going to continue forever..



Looking at the AP calendar, there are a lot of greyed out days already in August, and all the other ones, majority of them only have Epcot left (there's a few in there that can still book MK or AK)


----------



## JoJoGirl

mattpeto said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rumo...manently-closed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> No distancing markers, this one is done for good.



Aww, if this is true, glad we got to see it one last time in February.  Even then, it was hard not to notice that the production was looking dated.  It had been basically unchanged for what, about 25 years?  I remember my daughter loved it when she was 5.  Now she’s 30.  And Ariel now has another attraction of her own over at MK, so she’s still well represented in the parks.

Hopefully the show will eventually be replaced with something fresh that will resonate with a new generation of children.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

osufeth24 said:


> Looking at the AP calendar, there are a lot of greyed out days already in August, and all the other ones, majority of them only have Epcot left (there's a few in there that can still book MK or AK)


Still locals, still right after the blackout ended.


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> That’s kind of what I mean though. They’re not at the level of desperation to even try to coax people to come down with an advertisement. I dont know how much it would cost them between making the commercial, and airing it, but I would assume if they were to air it during the NBA games on ESPN/ABC that it wouldn’t cost as much to air as it would on other networks.
> 
> You gotta remember that the general public doesn’t see park updates, low wait times, policies and enforcement the way hardcore Disney fans do. I know people that are under the assumption that its business as usual at Disney just with masks, no fireworks, no parades. A lot of “I’m not waiting 3 hours for the avatar ride in a mask with that heat”. Not many people know these lines are as short as you’ll ever see them.
> 
> So even if they were to convince 100 cash paying families to come down and visit that it would probably be worth it to air the advertisements, depending on how much it costs them.
> 
> But I’m not paid to make these decisions, and I’m sure all options are on the table. But I can say with almost certainty that airing advertisements has nothing to do with public perception


No.  It would not be worth it and has nothing to do with perception.  Why do people not understand that people just aren’t going to fill airplanes right now or jam into hotels or spend that kind of money.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rumo...manently-closed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> That's our plan. Lunch at Homecomin' then out of there.


That's our plan for our trip as well.  Even have a full day off Monday in order to do it. If crowd is low, might even stay longer.  We will see.  I have to have a cold one at the hole in the wall though!


----------



## rstevens333

What's the point of anything if Voyage of the Little Mermaid is closed for good


----------



## Mit88

DonMa said:


> No.  It would not be worth it and has nothing to do with perception.  Why do people not understand that people just aren’t going to fill airplanes right now or jam into hotels or spend that kind of money.



So the hotels at Disney and the parks are filled with only locals and people that drove down to Disney? If the answer is “No” then your comment is false. Disney wouldn’t be looking to “jam pack” the hotels and/or parks.


----------



## MrsBooch

So....I have never seen Voyage of the Little Mermaid and....I'm ok with this news.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rumo...manently-closed-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Budget isnt there, but I would assume this is a step in the direction of demolishing animation courtyard and putting a new land there thats been rumored for some time. Obviously its not something in the cards in the immediate future, but I envision that this is part of the overall future planning.


----------



## JaxDad

yulilin3 said:


> headed to Sea World this evening to check out their Electric Ocean Remix event, currently SW is he only park offering fireworks to end the night, should be interesting


SeaWorld extended their awesome military deal to veterans. I’ll probably wait until September or October, but I’m really looking forward to the trip, and some nice coaster rides.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> putting a new land there thats been rumored for some time.



Huh? A new land has been rumored for some time? Which land?


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> Huh? A new land has been rumored for some time? Which land?



I think at one point it was Monsters Inc related. Never anything concrete. But there have been rumors about animation courtyard being taken out and thats where the next DHS expansion would go


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> So the hotels at Disney and the parks are filled with only locals and people that drove down to Disney? If the answer is “No” then your comment is false. Disney wouldn’t be looking to “jam pack” the hotels and/or parks.


Which is it.  Are they filled or do they need to advertise to get more customers?  You”re the one saying they need more customers so they should advertise
you do not understand how as spending works.   They would not take commercial inventory to get 100 families.


----------



## Aimeedyan

hereforthechurros said:


> That's our plan. Lunch at Homecomin' then out of there.



We dined at Homecoming twice this week, primarily because their new outdoor patio is comfortable even in the horrific heat. I won't eat indoors right now and patio options are fairly limited on property. They have lots of fans going, plus some breeze coming off the water side (since they aren't smashed in between buildings), and it was very comfortable. 

We did breakfast at 9:30 (lots of people opted for patio) and lunch at 11:30 (we were the only party on the patio) and weren't hot either time.

I would hit any stores you want before lunch - it was significantly busier at 12:30 when we finished lunch and crowds were pouring in from the parking garage.


----------



## Mit88

DonMa said:


> Which is it.  Are they filled or do they need to advertise to get more customers?  You”re the one saying they need more customers so they should advertise
> you do not understand how as spending works.   They would not take commercial inventory to get 100 families.



I think you completely missed the overarching point of my posts

- People say Disney is desperate for money

- Disney isnt advertising towards cash paying guests

- Advertisement draws people in. Yes, even in a pandemic. YOU may not be traveling. People you know might not be traveling. But people ARE traveling. Not as much as usual, but people are still traveling

- If Disney were as desperate for cash paying guests, they would be advertising the reopening...They are not. 

All that to say the assumptions that Disney is desperate and underwhelmed may be a little overstated. 

Are they struggling for money? Yes. Everyone outside of essential stores and plexiglass manufacturers are struggling for money. But desperate company’s try anything they can to get business. The fact that not only are they not trying to bring in out of state guests, but they’re trying to convince them to wait until next year means that they aren’t as bad off as some posters on other boards claim. 

Closing rides and attractions that didn’t generate volume prior to the shutdown dont show much.


----------



## rstevens333

Voyage of the Little Mermaid is the greatest show ever put on by humans. It renders all psychedelics obsolete. The only thing weirder is the Electrical Water Pageant, which is now my lifeline to the Good Universe.


----------



## Mit88

I just hope they’re able to find a new home for Walt Disney presents, assuming the rumors are true about animation courtyard being turned into a new land.


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> I think you completely missed the overarching point of my posts
> 
> - People say Disney is desperate for money
> 
> - Disney isnt advertising towards cash paying guests
> 
> - Advertisement draws people in. Yes, even in a pandemic. YOU may not be traveling. People you know might not be traveling. But people ARE traveling. Not as much as usual, but people are still traveling
> 
> - If Disney were as desperate for cash paying guests, they would be advertising the reopening...They are not.
> 
> All that to say the assumptions that Disney is desperate and underwhelmed may be a little overstated.
> 
> Are they struggling for money? Yes. Everyone outside of essential stores and plexiglass manufacturers are struggling for money. But desperate company’s try anything they can to get business. The fact that not only are they not trying to bring in out of state guests, but they’re trying to convince them to wait until next year means that they aren’t as bad off as some posters on other boards claim.
> 
> Closing rides and attractions that didn’t generate volume prior to the shutdown dont show much.


How do you know what my travel plans are?

consumervconfidence is at an overwhelming low right now.  Although a few people you know may be traveling the overwhelming majority of the country is not keen at the moment for unnecessary expenditures.  That’s the fact.  

and you don’t waste advertising capital in that environment.  It’s irresponsible for a company to do so.


----------



## Mit88

DonMa said:


> How do you know what my travel plans are?
> 
> consumervconfidence is at an overwhelming low right now.  Although a few people you know may be traveling the overwhelming majority of the country is not keen at the moment for unnecessary expenditures.  That’s the fact.
> 
> and you don’t waste advertising capital in that environment.  It’s irresponsible for a company to do so.



1st of all, I said you *may *not be traveling. I never said, “you aren’t traveling”. 

No one said travel isnt at an all time low. Doesn’t mean its non existent. There are plenty of people that dont live in driving distance of Florida that are in the parks right now. Its probably a majority of locals, but its certainly not all. Which means there is a slice of the US that are still willing to go to Disney. Myself being one of them. 

There are plenty of company’s advertising in this environment or else there would be no commercials. The commercials during last nights NBA games weren’t free for those company’s. So while it may be “irresponsible”, company’s are still trying. You think people have 60,000 dollars for a new car right now? Not as many as before the shutdown, but people are still buying new cars or they wouldnt be advertising them.


----------



## LaDonna

JaxDad said:


> SeaWorld extended their awesome military deal to veterans. I’ll probably wait until September or October, but I’m really looking forward to the trip, and some nice coaster rides.



THANK YOU sooooo much! I had no idea about this offer! Completely free for our visit my youngest is two so she will get in free
https://seaworld.com/orlando/tickets/military-discount/veterans/


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> Huh? A new land has been rumored for some time? Which land?


It’s been rumored to be a bunch of different things at different points in time.


----------



## Jrb1979

🎟: https://t.co/aYc1lkiF3Y https://t.co/pnsNJ1noSb


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

With regards to the discussion on advertising, I can confirm that Disney has been actively advertising in my area since about a week after the parks opened.  I usually see it in my email account or other websites I frequent.  They have a couple ads, one with Mickey and the other with Edna Mode emphasizing the virus safety procedures.  Clicking on the ads takes you directly to the Disney website where the safety procedures and protocols are discussed.  Ironically, these ads frequently show up in tandem with a SW airlines ad.  Obviously they aren't going to be advertising in every geographic area (which is why many of you aren't aware they're advertising), but they are heavily advertising in my area. 

FWIW, I do live in an area that has had a very low rate of Covid cases, and it's possible that is something they're looking for before getting ads out.  However, in hindsight, this could just mean that I'm labeled as a sucker in their system, so they're just throwing out an ad with a high rack rate because they think I'm likely to bite


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> 🎟: https://t.co/aYc1lkiF3Y https://t.co/pnsNJ1noSb



APs must be happy about this.


----------



## Mit88

Safe to say the weekends probably aren’t the best time to go to the parks if you’re trying to avoid “long” lines and crowds


----------



## AmberMV

Jrb1979 said:


> 🎟: https://t.co/aYc1lkiF3Y https://t.co/pnsNJ1noSb


That's pretty enticing. 3 parks unlimited visits no blockout dates


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> APs must be happy about this.



I can see the lowest level being unhappy about it. But there’s no free parking or discounts with this ticket. I’m happy because I think my mom will probably get one and I’ll have someone to go with. Going alone is lonely now with the physical distancing in place- no more random convos with strangers. She won’t need free parking or discounts because I have those.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> APs must be happy about this.


This has nothing to do with ap folks


----------



## Obliviate

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 515137
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to say the weekends probably aren’t the best time to go to the parks if you’re trying to avoid “long” lines and crowds


On the other hand, FOP is only 10 min and HS looks pretty decent outside of MMRR.


----------



## osufeth24

eh, If I did the math right, it comes out to $1.10 a day.  The top tier AP comes out to $1.35 a day

And you don't get AP benefits with that ticket, so i don't see it upsetting APs that much


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> I can see the lowest level being unhappy about it. But there’s no free parking or discounts with this ticket. I’m happy because I think my mom will probably get one and I’ll have someone to go with. Going alone is lonely now with the physical distancing in place- no more random convos with strangers. She won’t need free parking or discounts because I have those.



If I were a Florida resident, I’d absolutely get this for my trip in August and October. I planned on going to Universal in October even after the cancellation of HHN because I havent ridden Hagrids yet. I havent looked, are there non-local deals going on for UOR?


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> eh, If I did the math right, it comes out to $1.10 a day.  The top tier AP comes out to $1.35 a day
> 
> And you don't get AP benefits with that ticket, so i don't see it upsetting APs that much



I forgot about the free parking and discounts. But APs already lost out on their free HHN ticket, I havent heard if they’re being compensated for that. But at least they’re still able to park hop with their APs


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Maybe it's just me as a I haven't really focused on wait times too much, but it seems that with the heat index, afternoon storms, and cleaning shutdowns, etc. that the wait times are all over the place.  With the exception of weekends seemingly being more crowded, it seems very difficult to form any kind of definite of when best to hit each park.  I've seen high and low times for each park on many different days.  Generally, it seems more luck of the draw, IMO anyway.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I forgot about the free parking and discounts. But APs already lost out on their free HHN ticket,* I havent heard if they’re being compensated for that.* But at least they’re still able to park hop with their APs



Ya not sure about that.  I know it's one 1 per AP year, and I used mine last year (I bought mine during the get 6 months free), so wouldn't be able to use it this year anyway


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> 1st of all, I said you *may *not be traveling. I never said, “you aren’t traveling”.
> 
> No one said travel isnt at an all time low. Doesn’t mean its non existent. There are plenty of people that dont live in driving distance of Florida that are in the parks right now. Its probably a majority of locals, but its certainly not all. Which means there is a slice of the US that are still willing to go to Disney. Myself being one of them.
> 
> There are plenty of company’s advertising in this environment or else there would be no commercials. The commercials during last nights NBA games weren’t free for those company’s. So while it may be “irresponsible”, company’s are still trying. You think people have 60,000 dollars for a new car right now? Not as many as before the shutdown, but people are still buying new cars or they wouldnt be advertising them.



I'll throw my 2 cents in for what it's worth.  I've watched at least a little of every single NBA game that's aired so far (I'm in CT, BTW).  I'm also a huge WDW fan (usually go 4 - 5 times per year).  They are not advertising during the games in my area.  I think it would be a huge waste of money where I live.  For one, I don't think a typical NBA fan is their demographic to begin with.  Also, we have quarantines both going and coming back.  People around here are traveling, but most people I know are doing road trips and no family I know that might be a casual or first-time WDW visitor is contemplating going at all (and I know a few who were planning trips prior to all that has transpired).  Most people up here are just trying to get their kids prepared to go back to school.  As I said, I'm a very frequent visitor and, while I have trips on the books for November and December, they are completely up in the air.  I think Disney has done a nice job of showing some WDW shots during the NBA broadcasts - I noticed a shot of GF the other day and the entrance of WDW last night during games.  That's a great, free way of reminding people where these games are being played and showing the fun (IMHO) of WDW.  I think Disney is going to be very careful where they spend their ad dollars right now, so I'm not surprised they aren't directly advertising WDW vacations in the NE area via the games at this time.


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> I forgot about the free parking and discounts. But APs already lost out on their free HHN ticket, I havent heard if they’re being compensated for that. But at least they’re still able to park hop with their APs



Top tier ap’s (like me) are the real unhappy ones now, but nothing to do with this ticket. That pass includes free valet parking but there’s no valet now; free HHN ticket which is cancelled; and free express after 4, which normally provided 3-5 hours; now it’s 2-3. Uni does need to compensate for that. Personally idc about the loss of valet as I never used it, but it’s the point.


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Maybe it's just me as a I haven't really focused on wait times too much, but it seems that with the heat index, afternoon storms, and cleaning shutdowns, etc. that the wait times are all over the place.  With the exception of weekends seemingly being more crowded, it seems very difficult to form any kind of definite of when best to hit each park.  I've seen high and low times for each park on many different days.  Generally, it seems more luck of the draw, IMO anyway.



Also because of all that stuff, because the majority of the guests are locals, theres usually a mass exit in the middle of the day which lower the wait times later in the day. Other than Yullin’s post last night, I havent heard any local’s report on how the closing situation has been.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I forgot about the free parking and discounts. But APs already lost out on their free HHN ticket, I havent heard if they’re being compensated for that. But at least they’re still able to park hop with their APs


The free hhn ticket is only for the very top tier . I have the 3 park preferred ap which includes parking and discounts and it comes out to $24 a month for the 15 months they give us.


----------



## osufeth24

only hope said:


> Top tier ap’s (like me) are the real unhappy ones now, but nothing to do with this ticket. That pass includes free valet parking but there’s no valet now; free HHN ticket which is cancelled; and free express after 4, which normally provided 3-5 hours; now it’s 2-3. Uni does need to compensate for that. Personally idc about the loss of valet as I never used it, but it’s the point.



I guess it's because how Disney has treated AP through this, all that hasn't dawned on me.  I used Valet all the time as well.


----------



## Mit88

Marthasor said:


> I'll throw my 2 cents in for what it's worth.  I've watched at least a little of every single NBA game that's aired so far (I'm in CT, BTW).  I'm also a huge WDW fan (usually go 4 - 5 times per year).  They are not advertising during the games in my area.  I think it would be a huge waste of money where I live.  For one, I don't think a typical NBA fan is their demographic to begin with.  Also, we have quarantines both going and coming back.  People around here are traveling, but most people I know are doing road trips and no family I know that might be a casual or first-time WDW visitor is contemplating going at all (and I know a few who were planning trips prior to all that has transpired).  Most people up here are just trying to get their kids prepared to go back to school.  As I said, I'm a very frequent visitor and, while I have trips on the books for November and December, they are completely up in the air.  I think Disney has done a nice job of showing some WDW shots during the NBA broadcasts - I noticed a shot of GF the other day and the entrance of WDW last night during games.  That's a great, free way of reminding people where these games are being played and showing the fun (IMHO) of WDW.  I think Disney is going to be very careful where they spend their ad dollars right now, so I'm not surprised they aren't directly advertising WDW vacations in the NE area via the games at this time.



They have an NBA experience at Disney Springs, and ESPNZone on the boardwalk gets very busy during playoff season, thats where I usually go for the games on my May/June trips and its usually a 1-2 hour wait just to sit at the bar. So I’m not sure they’re not the targeted demographic. Not to mention the games that are on ESPN/ABC probably arent as expensive to advertise on as say NBC or CBS. 

But as @Friendlyadvice2 said, there are advertisements going on in certain areas and they might just be careful not to advertise to residents in areas that would need to quarantine


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> Top tier ap’s (like me) are the real unhappy ones now, but nothing to do with this ticket. That pass includes free valet parking but there’s no valet now; free HHN ticket which is cancelled; and free express after 4, which normally provided 3-5 hours; now it’s 2-3. Uni does need to compensate for that. Personally idc about the loss of valet as I never used it, but it’s the point.



But they’re still offering the big perks of the AP. Park hopping being one of them. No reservations needed. Completely different parks than WDW, but I think Universal has done a much better job with their APs.


----------



## only hope

osufeth24 said:


> I guess it's because how Disney has treated AP through this, all that hasn't dawned on me.  I used Valet all the time as well.





Mit88 said:


> But they’re still offering the big perks of the AP. Park hopping being one of them. No reservations needed. Completely different parks than WDW, but I think Universal has done a much better job with their APs.



Yes, Uni has treated their AP’s much better, no doubt there. Doesn’t change that the value of the premier pass is much diminished though. I’d be happy if they just added another month onto the pass to make up for it.


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> 1st of all, I said you *may *not be traveling. I never said, “you aren’t traveling”.
> 
> No one said travel isnt at an all time low. Doesn’t mean its non existent. There are plenty of people that dont live in driving distance of Florida that are in the parks right now. Its probably a majority of locals, but its certainly not all. Which means there is a slice of the US that are still willing to go to Disney. Myself being one of them.
> 
> There are plenty of company’s advertising in this environment or else there would be no commercials. The commercials during last nights NBA games weren’t free for those company’s. So while it may be “irresponsible”, company’s are still trying. You think people have 60,000 dollars for a new car right now? Not as many as before the shutdown, but people are still buying new cars or they wouldnt be advertising them.


You have no idea how advertising works.  It Ad spending is tanking right now in reflection of the level of consumer spending.  Many of the commercials you are seeing are what is called liability burn.  Advertisers are owed money for ads that did not air or did not deliver the promised return.  To spend money on advertising to chase customers, a minority of whom are not going to travel right now would not be intelligent business


----------



## DonMa

Why is that funny?


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> Yes, Uni has treated their AP’s much better, no doubt there. Doesn’t change that the value of the premier pass is much diminished though. I’d be happy if they just added another month onto the pass to make up for it.



I wouldnt be surprised if they bring back the 6 months free offering to the Universal AP. I dont go to Universal very often, but when that deal was going on, I was a couple clicks of the mouse away from taking advantage of that


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if they bring back the 6 months free offering to the Universal AP. I dont go to Universal very often, but when that deal was going on, I was a couple clicks of the mouse away from taking advantage of that



Only reason why I bought mine when I did. I was going to hhn that year anyway. So just made even more sense


----------



## Mit88

DonMa said:


> You have no idea how advertising works.  It Ad spending is tanking right now in reflection of the level of consumer spending.  Many of the commercials you are seeing are what is called liability burn.  Advertisers are owed money for ads that did not air or did not deliver the promised return.  To spend money on advertising to chase customers, a minority of whom are not going to travel right now would not be intelligent business








People weren’t traveling after the 2008 recession. Tourism was way, way down. But this commercial came out in February of 2009. 

Yet, they spent money on advertising to chase customers. Was this commercial a liability burn? I’m gonna go with, no.


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> 1st of all, I said you *may *not be traveling. I never said, “you aren’t traveling”.
> 
> No one said travel isnt at an all time low. Doesn’t mean its non existent. There are plenty of people that dont live in driving distance of Florida that are in the parks right now. Its probably a majority of locals, but its certainly not all. Which means there is a slice of the US that are still willing to go to Disney. Myself being one of them.
> 
> There are plenty of company’s advertising in this environment or else there would be no commercials. The commercials during last nights NBA games weren’t free for those company’s. So while it may be “irresponsible”, company’s are still trying. You think people have 60,000 dollars for a new car right now? Not as many as before the shutdown, but people are still buying new cars or they wouldnt be advertising them.


And by the way in terms of the perception issue you are also way off
Do you know that when there is an airline disaster all airlines regularly pull advertising for weeks at a time?   Tourism advertising is very skittish about airing commercials that appear to be ill timed...you probably find this hysterical tho


----------



## hereforthechurros

Aimeedyan said:


> We dined at Homecoming twice this week, primarily because their new outdoor patio is comfortable even in the horrific heat. I won't eat indoors right now and patio options are fairly limited on property. They have lots of fans going, plus some breeze coming off the water side (since they aren't smashed in between buildings), and it was very comfortable.
> 
> We did breakfast at 9:30 (lots of people opted for patio) and lunch at 11:30 (we were the only party on the patio) and weren't hot either time.
> 
> I would hit any stores you want before lunch - it was significantly busier at 12:30 when we finished lunch and crowds were pouring in from the parking garage.


Thanks for the heads up. Doing very limited shopping if any but we’ll do it before our reservation. Hoping for patio seating as well!


----------



## Hettie

Mit88 said:


> If I were a Florida resident, I’d absolutely get this for my trip in August and October. I planned on going to Universal in October even after the cancellation of HHN because I havent ridden Hagrids yet. I havent looked, are there non-local deals going on for UOR?



Universal is doing the Buy 2 days, Get 2 Free days for everyone. You can choose from 2 parks or 3 parks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> With regards to the discussion on advertising, I can confirm that Disney has been actively advertising in my area since about a week after the parks opened.  I usually see it in my email account or other websites I frequent.  They have a couple ads, one with Mickey and the other with Edna Mode emphasizing the virus safety procedures.  Clicking on the ads takes you directly to the Disney website where the safety procedures and protocols are discussed.  Ironically, these ads frequently show up in tandem with a SW airlines ad.  Obviously they aren't going to be advertising in every geographic area (which is why many of you aren't aware they're advertising), but they are heavily advertising in my area.
> 
> FWIW, I do live in an area that has had a very low rate of Covid cases, and it's possible that is something they're looking for before getting ads out.  However, in hindsight, this could just mean that I'm labeled as a sucker in their system, so they're just throwing out an ad with a high rack rate because they think I'm likely to bite


I get like, weekly DVC deal email and lots of shopDisney and Disney+ emails. Marketing is always going on but not on a large scale like usual at the moment. Interesting that you’re seeing ads! They could be hyper targeted but regardless of how safe your area is, I still believe they know it’s not exactly ethical to be luring people to the hot spot of all hot spots right now.


----------



## Mit88

DonMa said:


> And by the way in terms of the perception issue you are also way off
> Do you know that when there is an airline disaster all airlines regularly pull advertising for weeks at a time?   Tourism advertising is very skittish about airing commercials that appear to be ill timed...you probably find this hysterical tho






Ill timed like advertising vacation prices in the middle of a recession that saw, at the time, the highest unemployment rate in the US in 20 years?


----------



## Mit88

Hettie said:


> Universal is doing the Buy 2 days, Get 2 Free days for everyone. You can choose from 2 parks or 3 parks.



Thank you! I thought I remembered this deal going on but I couldn’t remember If this deal was locals only as well


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hereforthechurros said:


> I still believe they know it’s not exactly ethical to be luring people to the hot spot of all hot spots right now.



Well, it's a 15 second clip that states in big bold font  "Magic is Here", "Get your Theme Park Tickets Now", "Stay at a Walt Disney World Resort".

Their intent seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Well, it's a 15 second clip that states in big bold font  "Magic is Here", "Get your Theme Park Tickets Now", "Stay at a Walt Disney World Resort".
> 
> There intent seems pretty clear to me.


Yeah my point was if they're highly targeted ads in low case areas, it would defeat the purpose of safety by advertising to those in that safe area to visit a state with exploding cases. Perhaps it’s geared toward states that don’t have any quarantine restrictions?

I have no insight into their marketing efforts but as a career marketer it fascinates me.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

hereforthechurros said:


> Perhaps it’s geared toward states that don’t have any quarantine restrictions?


Yea, I suspect that's the case.  And this would still support their limited capacity strategy.  They want guests, but the "right" guests or those from the "right" area, if that makes sense.  Or, as I stated earlier, I'm labeled as a Disney Sucker in their system and the ad is literally only going out to me, lol.


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yea, I suspect that's the case.  And this would still support their limited capacity strategy.  They want guests, but the "right" guests or those from the "right" area, if that makes sense.  Or, as I stated earlier, I'm labeled as a Disney Sucker in their system and the ad is literally only going out to me, lol.



We want people, but not too many people to compromise the level of guest and cm safety.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> We want people, but not too many people to compromise the level of guest and cm safety.


Exactly!


----------



## always

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 515158
> 
> 
> Ill timed like advertising vacation prices in the middle of a recession that saw, at the time, the highest unemployment rate in the US in 20 years?


This is a straw man argument and you know it.  Recession  ≠  global pandemic + recession. Let it go.


----------



## Tigger's ally

I laughed because your posts always seem to be in absolutes.    You both are right about things.  Just agree to disagree.


----------



## Mit88

always said:


> This is a straw man argument and you know it.  Recession  ≠  global pandemic + recession. Let it go.


 
Its really not though. If airlines weren’t running, and Disney was only allowing Florida residents to visit the parks, then sure. But at the end of the day, a recession or recession + pandemic its still the choice of the consumer to make the decision themselves.


----------



## Cfiiitz

This is probably obvious but I haven’t seen a Disney Parks advertisement in Canada for months and I am usually 1. A huge target of their internet targeted ads; and 2. Hugely excited to see them.
I am also on the west coast of Canada so it’s more common to get DL ads but I see lots WDW ads as well. It makes sense they aren’t spending the money here due to travel restrictions.


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> I laughed because your posts always seem to be in absolutes.    You both are right about things.  Just agree to disagree.



My overarching argument was based on an opinion I had, and was stated as such from the beginning. So I’ll have to disagree that I’m speaking in absolutes. I’ve also admitted to being wrong on many occasions here. It’s not as scary as some may think


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> Its really not though. If airlines weren’t running, and Disney was only allowing Florida residents to visit the parks, then sure. But at the end of the day, a recession or recession + pandemic its still the choice of the consumer to make the decision themselves.


Now I’m laughing and believe me it’s not with you.   
Encouraging spending is one way to get out of a recession.  The current situation is different.  
the perception is it’s a little tough to encourage people to travel to FLA given their current situation. It’s a bit more than just the economic downturn. 
 but whatever.   I only have 25 years experience in advertising and was trying to shed some light on what the current landscape is.  But clearly you pulling out old out of context ads has more merit
Kind of emblematic of where we are as a nation right now.  Instead of listening to others who may have some relevant info we just yell louder and throw shade.  No need to discuss further.  Clearly you know everything.


----------



## skeeter31

Just a friendly reminder to everyone, if you disagree with someone’s viewpoints on here, rather than continuing arguments, utilize the ignore feature. Makes it a lot easier for the rest of us to browse the thread without having to read pages of back and forth.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Just a friendly reminder to everyone, if you disagree with someone’s viewpoints on here, rather than continuing arguments, utilize the ignore feature. Makes it a lot easier for the rest of us to browse the thread without having to read pages of back and forth.



Well ahead of you.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


> My overarching argument was based on an opinion I had, and was stated as such from the beginning. So I’ll have to disagree that I’m speaking in absolutes. I’ve also admitted to being wrong on many occasions here. It’s not as scary as some may think


I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the poster that asked "what is funny?"  Don't know why the quote feature didn't work.


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> I laughed because your posts always seem to be in absolutes.    You both are right about things.  Just agree to disagree.


"Agree to disagree" is a concept lost by many on these boards. Like Ryan has said,  when there's no news people fixate on certain topics and will squeeze an argument out of them for whatever reason.


----------



## DonMa

Mit88 said:


> Well ahead of you.


You are really silly.   Have fun


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the poster that asked "what is funny?"  Don't know why the quote feature didn't work.



Im still wrong quite often. 

I said Disney would open the parks on June 1st because of the recovery offer. Obviously I’m doing something wrong because people seem to want to argue with me. I’m just trying to think and talk positively about things in a gloomy time. Even if I’m wrong about my opinions, I still like looking on the bright side


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Im still wrong quite often.
> 
> I said Disney would open the parks on June 1st because of the recovery offer. Obviously I’m doing something wrong because people seem to want to argue with me. I’m just trying to think and talk positively about things in a gloomy time. Even if I’m wrong about my opinions, I still like looking on the bright side



It's clear this pandemic has brought the worst out in many people/things/etc (from all sides)


----------



## DonMa

yulilin3 said:


> "Agree to disagree" is a concept lost by many on these boards. Like Ryan has said,  when there's no news people fixate on certain topics and will squeeze an argument out of them for whatever reason.


You are a great poster.  Love your work.  It was a simple discussion about why they were not advertising.  I have knowledge in that area.  I tried to share.  I am done


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> Its really not though. If airlines weren’t running, and Disney was only allowing Florida residents to visit the parks, then sure. But at the end of the day, a recession or recession + pandemic its still the choice of the consumer to make the decision themselves.


Intended more to members reading this thread then specifically to you.

For a lot of potential guests it isn't the consumers choice.  I've read 10-15% of Disney guests are international.  Travel rules, quarantine requirements  and lack of flight options exclude those guests. AFAIK guests from NY, and a few other states, aren't welcome in FL unless they quarantine.  Disney has said those guests are not welcome at WDW until they quarantine.  Other potential guests are subject to quarantine rules when they return.

We've all seen drug ads with disclaimers and mention of side effects.  I doubt Disney wants to have to add those kinds of disclaimers to their ads.

I've been saying for months Disney fan sites are way overestimating demand.


----------



## rstevens333

Yeah. Here in MA as of August 1, we're required to quarantine 14 days if we visit an unsafe state - Take a guess if Florida is on that list. I would be so much more likely to take a controlled chance on a trip if not for the massive post-trip time cost.


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Intended more to members reading this thread then specifically to you.
> 
> For a lot of potential guests it isn't the consumers choice.  I've read 10-15% of Disney guests are international.  Travel rules, quarantine requirements  and lack of flight options exclude those guests. AFAIK guests from NY, and a few other states, aren't welcome in FL unless they quarantine.  Disney has said those guests are not welcome at WDW until they quarantine.  Other potential guests are subject to quarantine rules when they return.
> 
> We've all seen drug ads with disclaimers and mention of side effects.  I doubt Disney wants to have to add those kinds of disclaimers to their ads.
> 
> I've been saying for months Disney fan sites are way overestimating demand.



To be fair, many people, even “insiders” were under the assumption that when Disney opened their doors that mandatory quarantine requirements would be lifted, at least on the Florida end. I think people underestimate the amount of people that go to Disney from the tri-state area. More often than not I see at least 1 AP magnet on cars in every parking lot. So maybe the “demand” wasn’t there because of the restrictions, but I’m not so confident the interest wasn’t. No way to really know unless I poll every Disney fan in NY on whether they’d go to Disney right now or not

Disney also doesn’t have to add any disclaimers into any Ads. They didn’t in their “welcome back home” ad the week before the parks reopened. The disclaimer, warnings, etc are all in the “terms of agreement” when you make a park reservation. Whether you read them or not isnt Disney’s responsibility.


----------



## Runnsally

Just zipped through the last bunch of pages.    WDW is absolutely desperate for higher spend out-of-state resort guests. No way they’ll be willing to tread water with mostly AP locals much longer.  WDW has a much more complicated and higher ceiling business model than Universal and can’t continue this way.  They’re totally boxed in by folks inability (quarantine) or reluctance to travel.  Unless advance bookings really pick up, additional ride closures, reduction in park hours, etc. is inevitable.

Earnings call this week...hang on to your hats and glasses...


----------



## midnight star

Runnsally said:


> Just zipped through the last bunch of pages.    WDW is absolutely desperate for higher spend out-of-state resort guests. No way they’ll be willing to tread water with mostly AP locals much longer.  WDW has a much more complicated and higher ceiling business model than Universal and can’t continue this way.  They’re totally boxed in by folks inability (quarantine) or reluctance to travel.  Unless advance bookings really pick up, additional ride closures, reduction in park hours, etc. is inevitable.
> 
> Earnings call this week...hang on to your hats and glasses...


I’m nervous for what they will say about DL  Hope they are able to open


----------



## TwoMisfits

Runnsally said:


> Just zipped through the last bunch of pages.    WDW is absolutely desperate for higher spend out-of-state resort guests. No way they’ll be willing to tread water with mostly AP locals much longer.  WDW has a much more complicated and higher ceiling business model than Universal and can’t continue this way.  They’re totally boxed in by folks inability (quarantine) or reluctance to travel.  Unless advance bookings really pick up, additional ride closures, reduction in park hours, etc. is inevitable.
> 
> Earnings call this week...hang on to your hats and glasses...



Or, as we talked on the NBA thread, maybe if they can't bring the tourists, they can bring the sports teams...we'll see if they can snag another league or if the NBA announces they will go back for the 2020-2021 season (and if it's all the teams, that would be an even bigger spend and footprint from the league)...


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> Just zipped through the last bunch of pages.    WDW is absolutely desperate for higher spend out-of-state resort guests. No way they’ll be willing to tread water with mostly AP locals much longer.  WDW has a much more complicated and higher ceiling business model than Universal and can’t continue this way.  They’re totally boxed in by folks inability (quarantine) or reluctance to travel.  Unless advance bookings really pick up, additional ride closures, reduction in park hours, etc. is inevitable.
> 
> Earnings call this week...hang on to your hats and glasses...



This isnt the first time Disney has told people to stay home, dont come. 

Let’s travel back...to the year 2019. Galaxy’s Edge. Most hyped expansion in Disney history. 

The week after Galaxy’s Edge opened at DL, the parks...deserted. Same for DHS. Sure, some of it was because RotR wasn’t open yet, but Disney told people to stay home, don’t come yet stay home. And people listened. 

I dont remember since I’m not usually one for discounts because I dont typically use cash rooms, single day tickets, or eat much on property, but I dont remember any deals that were any better than the usual deals to pull people back to WDW when they realized the demand wasn’t there for Galaxy’s Edge. There were no big ad campaigns for Galaxy’s Edge after it had opened and no one came. No one came because Disney told them not to. 

Fast forward back to current day. Disney told people not to come right now. Some have no choice, they literally arent allowed (supposed) to, while others are allowed to. Disney still basically told everyone, not just those in quarantine states “Stay home, dont come”. 

So either they want the parks to be the way they are right now (maybe a little more people) or theres no one else to blame but themselves for telling people to stay home. Not that there’s anything wrong with the latter. They should be operating with safety first. But to expect a huge demand while telling people not to come seems counter intuitive.


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> Or, as we talked on the NBA thread, maybe if they can't bring the tourists, they can bring the sports teams...we'll see if they can snag another league or if the NBA announces they will go back for the 2020-2021 season (and if it's all the teams, that would be an even bigger spend and footprint from the league)...



Owners wont agree to another bubble season until they absolutely have to. So we’re probably looking at another 3 months until they’d have to make that decision. I know Knicks season tickets are on sale for the 2020-2021 season, commercials for them and all. Not that that really means anything other than that right now, they intend to play in their arena’s with fans next season. 

The good thing is, they have everything pretty much set up for them to do it again if need be. All they’d need to do is accommodate an additional 8 teams into the mix. 

What they can do soon is set up a contract with the NBA to play their yearly mini in-season tournaments that were pseudo confirmed last November. I know Vegas was originally seen as the favorite for those tournaments, but if the NBA is liking what they see from Disney in terms of court’s and amenities, then Disney should be able to strike a deal with them, even if it rotates between WDW and Vegas.


----------



## Runnsally

[QUOTE="Mit88 said:


> This isnt the first time Disney has told people to stay home, dont come.
> 
> Let’s travel back...to the year 2019. Galaxy’s Edge. Most hyped expansion in Disney history.
> 
> The week after Galaxy’s Edge opened at DL, the parks...deserted. Same for DHS. Sure, some of it was because RotR wasn’t open yet, but Disney told people to stay home, don’t come yet stay home. And people listened.
> 
> I dont remember since I’m not usually one for discounts because I dont typically use cash rooms, single day tickets, or eat much on property, but I dont remember any deals that were any better than the usual deals to pull people back to WDW when they realized the demand wasn’t there for Galaxy’s Edge. There were no big ad campaigns for Galaxy’s Edge after it had opened and no one came. No one came because Disney told them not to.
> 
> Fast forward back to current day. Disney told people not to come right now. Some have no choice, they literally arent allowed (supposed) to, while others are allowed to. Disney still basically told everyone, not just those in quarantine states “Stay home, dont come”.
> 
> So either they want the parks to be the way they are right now (maybe a little more people) or theres no one else to blame but themselves for telling people to stay home. Not that there’s anything wrong with the latter. They should be operating with safety first. But to expect a huge demand while telling people not to come seems counter intuitive.


Not sure what you mean by telling people not to come. Yes, they are appropriately limiting capacity and focusing on safety, but I guarantee this is not they planned in terms of demand.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> I think you completely missed the overarching point of my posts
> 
> - People say Disney is desperate for money
> 
> - Disney isnt advertising towards cash paying guests
> 
> - Advertisement draws people in. Yes, even in a pandemic. YOU may not be traveling. People you know might not be traveling. But people ARE traveling. Not as much as usual, but people are still traveling
> 
> - If Disney were as desperate for cash paying guests, they would be advertising the reopening...They are not.
> 
> All that to say the assumptions that Disney is desperate and underwhelmed may be a little overstated.
> 
> Are they struggling for money? Yes. Everyone outside of essential stores and plexiglass manufacturers are struggling for money. But desperate company’s try anything they can to get business. The fact that not only are they not trying to bring in out of state guests, but they’re trying to convince them to wait until next year means that they aren’t as bad off as some posters on other boards claim.
> 
> Closing rides and attractions that didn’t generate volume prior to the shutdown dont show much.


I believe they are desparate.  The industry as a whole is.
Universal just laid off a bunch of people and I suspect Disney will follow suit.

Universal's World Wide theme park revenue is down 94% even though they've been open much longer than Disney.

https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-as-coronavirus-limits-theme-park-attendance/
https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...ersal-theme-park-revenue-falls-second-quarter


----------



## hertamaniac

36 crew test positive for virus on Norwegian cruise ship

https://www.rte.ie/news/world/2020/0801/1156870-norway-cruise-coronavirus/
https://www.newsweek.com/norway-crusie-ship-covid-roald-amundsen-1522149
Personal opinion: This could easily stall the reopening of the Europe cruise industry. The passengers have already disembarked (~177) before the crew member(s) tested positive. There appears to be a scramble to get the contact tracing instituted and self-isolation recommendation/order. Early reports are that the procedures (masks, distancing, etc.) were in-place during the entire cruise.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Lewisc said:


> Intended more to members reading this thread then specifically to you.
> 
> For a lot of potential guests it isn't the consumers choice.  I've read 10-15% of Disney guests are international.  Travel rules, quarantine requirements  and lack of flight options exclude those guests. AFAIK guests from NY, and a few other states, aren't welcome in FL unless they quarantine.  Disney has said those guests are not welcome at WDW until they quarantine.  Other potential guests are subject to quarantine rules when they return.
> 
> We've all seen drug ads with disclaimers and mention of side effects.  I doubt Disney wants to have to add those kinds of disclaimers to their ads.
> 
> I've been saying for months Disney fan sites are way overestimating demand.


And the international ones are the biggest spenders and usually stay at the resorts.


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> Not sure what you mean by telling people not to come. Yes, they are appropriately limiting capacity and focusing on safety, but I guarantee this is not they planned in terms of demand.



I’ve gotten 3 emails from Disney asking me if I’m sure I still want to keep my resort reservation. 

When Disney announced the reopening, and Chapek talked about demand, Florida was another 3 weeks away from becoming a hot spot. So of course he expected the demand to be higher. Those expectations likely lowered in late June and continued to lower as they got closer to the opening. 

There’s no way of knowing whether or not people planned to go to Disney, then Florida became a hot spot, and then cancelled.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> To be fair, many people, even “insiders” were under the assumption that when Disney opened their doors that mandatory quarantine requirements would be lifted, at least on the Florida end. I think people underestimate the amount of people that go to Disney from the tri-state area. More often than not I see at least 1 AP magnet on cars in every parking lot. So maybe the “demand” wasn’t there because of the restrictions, but I’m not so confident the interest wasn’t. No way to really know unless I poll every Disney fan in NY on whether they’d go to Disney right now or not
> 
> Disney also doesn’t have to add any disclaimers into any Ads. They didn’t in their “welcome back home” ad the week before the parks reopened. The disclaimer, warnings, etc are all in the “terms of agreement” when you make a park reservation. Whether you read them or not isnt Disney’s responsibility.



The timing of the COVID uptick and social upheaval obviously haven't helped but I think it's more a case of Disney dropping the ball on what they can control.

Even with masks, I would have gone if they had park hopping.
But if you take out park hopping then for someone who is a huge Disney fan and coming from far away, it's not worth it to come now.

Limiting the hours also makes it less appealing to come.  If they had full nighttime hours then I could come and telework during the day and hang out at the parks at night. 

And also keeping the prices high for everything when they are already are high and nickel and diming everything makes it a poor value to come right now when all you get is a crippled Disney experience.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> I believe they are desparate.  The industry as a whole is.
> Universal just laid off a bunch of people and I suspect Disney will follow suit.
> 
> Universal's World Wide theme park revenue is down 94% even though they've been open much longer than Disney.
> 
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-as-coronavirus-limits-theme-park-attendance/
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...ersal-theme-park-revenue-falls-second-quarter



Struggling I think is a more appropriate word than desperate. If they were desperate, we’d know it. Sorry for anyone who loves Voyage of the Little Mermaid or Rivers of Light, those were both likely to be taken away soon with or without the pandemic. To me, desperate would be trying anything in their power to entice guests to make future bookings. Pump up the hype for the 50th early and try to get people to book summer 2021 stays

Their Q3 report is going to be ugly, really, really ugly for Disney. Universal’s was atrocious even with having the parks open for 3 weeks at the tail end.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> To be fair, many people, even “insiders” were under the assumption that when Disney opened their doors that mandatory quarantine requirements would be lifted, at least on the Florida end. I think people underestimate the amount of people that go to Disney from the tri-state area. More often than not I see at least 1 AP magnet on cars in every parking lot. So maybe the “demand” wasn’t there because of the restrictions, but I’m not so confident the interest wasn’t. No way to really know unless I poll every Disney fan in NY on whether they’d go to Disney right now or not
> 
> Disney also doesn’t have to add any disclaimers into any Ads. They didn’t in their “welcome back home” ad the week before the parks reopened. The disclaimer, warnings, etc are all in the “terms of agreement” when you make a park reservation. Whether you read them or not isnt Disney’s responsibility.



The timing of the COVID uptick and social upheaval obviously haven't helped but I think it's more a case of Disney dropping the ball on what they can control.

Even with masks, I would have gone if they had park hopping.
But if you take out park hopping then for someone who is a huge Disney fan and coming from far away, it's not worth it to come now.

Limiting the hours also makes it less appealing to come.  If they had full nighttime hours then I could come and telework during the day and hang out at the parks at night. 

And also keeping the prices high for everything when they are already are high and nickel and diming everything makes it a poor value to come right now when all you get is a crippled Disney experience.








Mit88 said:


> I’ve gotten 3 emails from Disney asking me if I’m sure I still want to keep my resort reservation.
> 
> When Disney announced the reopening, and Chapek talked about demand, Florida was another 3 weeks away from becoming a hot spot. So of course he expected the demand to be higher. Those expectations likely lowered in late June and continued to lower as they got closer to the opening.
> 
> There’s no way of knowing whether or not people planned to go to Disney, then Florida became a hot spot, and then cancelled.


I think it's more reduced hours, no park hopping and having to reserve for a park that is killing the demand.  There's too many hoops you have to go through for a half baked expereince.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> The timing of the COVID uptick and social upheaval obviously haven't helped but I think it's more a case of Disney dropping the ball on what they can control.
> 
> Even with masks, I would have gone if they had park hopping.
> But if you take out park hopping then for someone who is a huge Disney fan and coming from far away, it's not worth it to come now.
> 
> Limiting the hours also makes it less appealing to come.  If they had full nighttime hours then I could come and telework during the day and hang out at the parks at night.
> 
> And also keeping the prices high for everything when they are already are high and nickel and diming everything makes it a poor value to come right now when all you get is a crippled Disney experience.



I absolutely agree that the lack of all of those options makes the experience less magical and less cost effective for guests. But I cant agree that Disney dropped the ball. They need to be as cautious as possible. Masks, Park hopping, nighttime entertainment, etc is just not possible for the footprint of WDW. Even 5,000 people in the hub for fireworks would be a s-show.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> Struggling I think is a more appropriate word than desperate. If they were desperate, we’d know it. Sorry for anyone who loves Voyage of the Little Mermaid or Rivers of Light, those were both likely to be taken away soon with or without the pandemic. To me, desperate would be trying anything in their power to entice guests to make future bookings. Pump up the hype for the 50th early and try to get people to book summer 2021 stays
> 
> Their Q3 report is going to be ugly, really, really ugly for Disney. Universal’s was atrocious even with having the parks open for 3 weeks at the tail end.



I think it's more resigned and they are past the desperate we have to do something.  Kind of like when the Titanic was sinking and they ran out of lifeboats and the remaining people just accepted their fate and listened to the orchestra.

I think they feel that everything is out of there control right now with alot of states having the 14 day quarantine thing and the uptick in Florida but like I said the reality is they made a bunch of missteps.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> I absolutely agree that the lack of all of those options makes the experience less magical and less cost effective for guests. But I cant agree that Disney dropped the ball. They need to be as cautious as possible. Masks, Park hopping, nighttime entertainment, etc is just not possible for the footprint of WDW. Even 5,000 people in the hub for fireworks would be a s-show.


You can keep the park open without fireworks or shows.

Personally it would allow me to telework during the day and then hit the parks at night.
It's also alot cooler at night as well rather than during the burning heat and sun during the day where you get all stinky and sweaty and sunburned.


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> You can keep the park open without fireworks or shows.
> 
> Personally it would allow me to telework during the day and then hit the parks at night.
> It's also alot cooler at night as well rather than during the burning heat and sun during the day.



I’d like to see MK and DHS swap hours. I’m just not sure they’ll raise the amount of operating hours when many people are leaving in the middle of the day.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> I’d like to see MK and DHS swap hours. I’m just not sure they’ll raise the amount of operating hours when many people are leaving in the middle of the day.


The primary reason you would leave in the middle of the day (if you aren't local) is that you want to rest at your hotel and then come back out at night to the parks. (which you can't)

This indicates that the majority of the visitors are local, if they are indeed leaving in the middle of the day, which means they come to the park and then leave and go eat somewhere else or at home and aren't pumping in $$$ to Disney, the Disney food or resorts.


----------



## KayMichigan

It's too bad they won't discount the tickets, I think they'd get more people coming if they weren't charging full price even though you're not getting the full experience.


----------



## JacknSally

KayMichigan said:


> It's too bad they won't discount the tickets, I think they'd get more people coming if they weren't charging full price even though you're not getting the full experience.


*
I’m not sure “more people coming” is actually their goal right now, though. Especially more non-locals. *


----------



## WorldOfPooh

KayMichigan said:


> It's too bad they won't discount the tickets, I think they'd get more people coming if they weren't charging full price even though you're not getting the full experience.



If I were in charge then I would have a park hopping option and guaranteed park admission for those who stay at the Disney resorts and agree to only stay in the WDW Disney bubble.

We would accomplish this by having no parking at the resorts for guests.  And they would have to take a special resort only bus to and from the parks. *If you do drive to WDW we would have a special parking lot (say AK parking lot) where you could park your car and unload your things and then a special bubble Magical Express would take you to your resort.

As part of the bubble you would have to go directly from your resort to the special Disney resort bubble buses.  If the guard or camera catches you trying to uber or taxi then you would lose all park hopping privileges for the remainder of your stay.

The other advantage of this for Disney is you would be forced to eat Disney food and buy Disney things as you couldn't leave the bubble.


----------



## AmberMV

From a poster at wdwmagic:


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> If I were in charge then I would have a park hopping option and guaranteed park admission for those who stay at the Disney resorts and agree to only stay in the WDW Disney bubble.
> 
> We would accomplish this by having no parking at the resorts for guests.  And they would have to take a special resort only bus to and from the parks. *If you do drive to WDW we would have a special parking lot (say AK parking lot) where you could park your car and unload your things and then a special bubble Magical Express would take you to your resort.
> 
> As part of the bubble you would have to go directly from your resort to the special Disney resort bubble buses.  If the guard or camera catches you trying to uber or taxi then you would lose all park hopping privileges for the remainder of your stay.
> 
> The other advantage of this for Disney is you would be forced to eat Disney food and buy Disney things as you couldn't leave the bubble.


I would never, ever go to Disney if I couldn’t park my car at my resort. Being able to park right in front of my building at OKW is a joy and being able to bring whatever I want is most important to me and a ton of others. And Disney would never, ever do this.


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260


*
I “wow” reacted to this but I am 0% surprised by any of it.*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260


There was something a few months back that if a contact tracer could link the case back to someone and they did something intentionally negligent like this there could be legal ramifications


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KayMichigan said:


> It's too bad they won't discount the tickets, I think they'd get more people coming if they weren't charging full price even though you're not getting the full experience.



Well, they did discount for Florida residents.

Would be interesting if they did like a "buy 2, get 2 days" or something like Universal sometimes does

I don't see the ever lowering just the per day pricing but they could do some sort of "special"


----------



## midnight star

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they did discount for Florida residents.
> 
> Would be interesting if they did like a "buy 2, get 2 days" or something like Universal sometimes does
> 
> I don't see the ever lowering just the per day pricing but they could do some sort of "special"


I wonder if they could do something like what DL has done, where passholders can bring friends at a discounted rate? I have a DL pass, and when I would bring my friends with these tickets they would always drop more money on food, merchandise, and upcharges (i.e. Fantasmic meal), because they were paying a cheaper ticket.


----------



## The Pho

WonderlandisReality said:


> There was something a few months back that if a contact tracer could link the case back to someone and they did something intentionally negligent like this there could be legal ramifications



Some have actually been charged with terrorism for intentionally coughing on others.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260



What a jerk, yet unsurprising and I’m sure not alone. This is why Disney needs to be “over the top”. Selfish jerks went to Disney before, selfish jerks still come now. Can’t trust people to do the right thing.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

skeeter31 said:


> I would never, ever go to Disney if I couldn’t park my car at my resort. Being able to park right in front of my building at OKW is a joy and being able to bring whatever I want is most important to me and a ton of others. And Disney would never, ever do this.


I think that's a small price to pay during these times in order to enjoy park hopping and full Disney Hours.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> I think that's a small price to pay during these times in order to enjoy park hopping and full Disney Hours.


Park hopping and longer hours will return. They’re not gone forever. What you propose would be extremely restrictive and incredibly difficult to police. Just because it would work better for you doesn’t mean it’s the way to go.


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> They have an NBA experience at Disney Springs, and ESPNZone on the boardwalk gets very busy during playoff season, thats where I usually go for the games on my May/June trips and its usually a 1-2 hour wait just to sit at the bar. So I’m not sure they’re not the targeted demographic. Not to mention the games that are on ESPN/ABC probably arent as expensive to advertise on as say NBC or CBS.
> 
> But as @Friendlyadvice2 said, there are advertisements going on in certain areas and they might just be careful not to advertise to residents in areas that would need to quarantine



NBA Experience is closed right now so zero reason to try to dangle that via TV ads during NBA games right now and, sorry, no one is flying to WDW to watch playoffs at ESPN on the Boardwalk.  These are things people do if they live locally or happen to be at WDW at the time.  Have you ever seen Disney parks ads during ANY NBA game?  I haven’t.  I see beer commercials, pizza, Apple Watch, Nike, computers, cars, tires.  NBA fans are not disney parks’ demographic.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> I think that's a small price to pay during these times in order to enjoy park hopping and full Disney Hours.


And you also have to realize, reduced park hours are more for cost reduction than for a safety aspect. By closing earlier and opening later Disney doesn’t have to pay CMs as long.

Your plan would require the hiring of more bus drivers (who require specialized training) in order to provide all that busing. There are a lot of resort guests that utilize their cars to get to and from parks, this would require them all to use the buses. Bus stops would be completely overcrowded (even more so now with social distancing). They probably wouldn’t even have enough buses to handle the demand.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260


I’m confused... they did the procedure before she got the results? Then what’s the point of the test?

I have no doubt this is happening daily at WDW daily. People feeling off and going anyway. People who know they have it but feel fine and go anyway. The selfish nature of people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

skeeter31 said:


> And you also have to realize, reduced park hours are more for cost reduction than for a safety aspect. By closing earlier and opening later Disney doesn’t have to pay CMs as long.
> 
> Your plan would require the hiring of more bus drivers (who require specialized training) in order to provide all that busing. There are a lot of resort guests that utilize their cars to get to and from parks, this would require them all to use the buses. Bus stops would be completely overcrowded (even more so now with social distancing). They probably wouldn’t even have enough buses to handle the demand.


It's a small price to pay to have park hopping, longer hours and fill the resorts.
Better than anything they are doing now.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's a small price to pay to have park hopping, longer hours and fill the resorts.
> Better than anything they are doing now.


It wouldn’t fill the resorts. It’s a nice hope, but it wouldn’t work and isn’t going to happen.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289731252296151040


----------



## AmberMV

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m confused... they did the procedure before she got the results? Then what’s the point of the test?
> 
> I have no doubt this is happening daily at WDW daily. People feeling off and going anyway. People who know they have it but feel fine and go anyway. The selfish nature of people never ceases to amaze me.


Yeah I don't know if it's like how when you donate blood they give you a free antibody test.  Or if you go to a hospital in Florida for anything they test you, but maybe because this person was asymptomatic they just assumed they didn't have it and had no reason to isolate-but once here in Florida and already at the resort and parks she does what many people have done for years-"I'm not going to let xx ruin my vacation I'm doing it anyway!".  People have been going to the parks while sick for years, this isn't going to change.  And I guarantee this person isn't the only one who has knowingly (or even not) gone to a theme park while positive for Covid-19.  Wrong? Absolutely.  But it's not a one-off instance unfortunately.


----------



## JenBush

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260


I have a Facebook friend who did a similar thing. Her son was feeling off and got tested a few days before their vacation. Results didn’t come back before their trip so they went anyway. Then while on vacation in Gatlinburg they got his results that he was positive, but continued their trip as normal. When they got home the rest of the family got tested and 3 of the 5 of them were positive. This Facebook friend posted all about this on Facebook as if it was no big deal... smh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260



Um, acting like that is not being a "grown a** woman" it's being a toddler


----------



## Sarahslay

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> One thing that a lot of people aren't realizing, is that a majority of those comments about increasing crowds occurred around the time when local passholders were able to return to the parks for the first time since March. I'm not confident that that rush is going to continue forever..


It won't, I'm pretty sure of it. People want to get to the parks so bad because they haven't been able to for months, once they go several times the itch will have died down a bit and they'll spread out their visits a bit more. Everyone won't want to cram every weekend with reservations to get back in the park, regular life will have to go on (what ever "regular" is now anyway). I have friends that live around there that were dying to go back, and now that they have all been to each park they aren't going back for another month or two.


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I don't know if it's like how when you donate blood they give you a free antibody test.  Or if you go to a hospital in Florida for anything they test you, but maybe because this person was asymptomatic they just assumed they didn't have it and had no reason to isolate-but once here in Florida and already at the resort and parks she does what many people have done for years-"I'm not going to let xx ruin my vacation I'm doing it anyway!".  People have been going to the parks while sick for years, this isn't going to change.  And I guarantee this person isn't the only one who has knowingly (or even not) gone to a theme park while positive for Covid-19.  Wrong? Absolutely.  But it's not a one-off instance unfortunately.


You're absolutely right, people go to the parks sick all the time! On my last trip in late January/early February there were mobile doc and pharmacy vans everywhere. Every single resort the ME pulled up to (they crammed 5 resorts on one bus, I was the last resort -_- ) had at least one doc and one pharmacy van in front of it. I don't think I had ever seen that before in all my visits, one resort maybe, but not 5 in a row. Then there were kids coughing all over the place, wiping their noses and then touching everything. Parents yelling at their kids to stop acting sick because they were on vacation "you're not gonna ruin this for us! this cost a lot of money!". Not to mention the family on my plane that got kicked off because the kid was soooooo sick and they were trying to cover it up, telling him to perk up and not act sick or he wouldn't get to go to Disney. It was horrific. I knew people did it before, but that fact was in my face everywhere I turned on that trip. Of course this is why we all need to wear face masks and keep sanitized/washed up, because people are selfish and that is never going to change.


----------



## New Mouse

Sarahslay said:


> You're absolutely right, people go to the parks sick all the time! On my last trip in late January/early February there were mobile doc and pharmacy vans everywhere. Every single resort the ME pulled up to (they crammed 5 resorts on one bus, I was the last resort -_- ) had at least one doc and one pharmacy van in front of it. I don't think I had ever seen that before in all my visits, one resort maybe, but not 5 in a row. Then there were kids coughing all over the place, wiping their noses and then touching everything. Parents yelling at their kids to stop acting sick because they were on vacation "you're not gonna ruin this for us! this cost a lot of money!". Not to mention the family on my plane that got kicked off because the kid was soooooo sick and they were trying to cover it up, telling him to perk up and not act sick or he wouldn't get to go to Disney. It was horrific. I knew people did it before, but that fact was in my face everywhere I turned on that trip. Of course this is why we all need to wear face masks and keep sanitized/washed up, because people are selfish and that is never going to change.



This is also in part to Disney having exorbitant prices and inflexible exchange policies.   If corporate America would be more lenient (both vacation time and ability to reschedule vacations that have been paid for), people would be more inclined to postpone.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Runnsally said:


> Earnings call this week...hang on to your hats and glasses...


... 'Cause this here's the wildest ride in the wilderness!!!!


----------



## Sarahslay

New Mouse said:


> This is also in part to Disney having exorbitant prices and inflexible exchange policies.   If corporate America would be more lenient (both vacation time and ability to reschedule vacations that have been paid for), people would be more inclined to postpone.


Yep, the "we paid a lot of money for this trip that we can't get back, so you're gonna suck it up and have a good time!" is strong with WDW vacations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> This is also in part to Disney having exorbitant prices and inflexible exchange policies.   If corporate America would be more lenient (both vacation time and ability to reschedule vacations that have been paid for), people would be more inclined to postpone.



I get that, and wanting to push through things - I am sure we have done that a bit ourselves in the past

But feels different if it is "you have a positive Civid-19 test and are still going to the parks"


----------



## MrsBooch

Yeah absolutely people are going to be sick and still go. I also have no doubt that asymptomatic people are coming into work at the grocery store and Target and potentially checking out my groceries. They may not have any idea that they have it, but they probably do. 

I can't, personally, get into the head space of knowing that people are purposefully negligent or inadvertently harming me by their entitled or unknown decisions - I just have to use the arsenal afforded to me: masks, proper hand washing, cognizance of face touching, social distancing and when unable to wash hands - hand sanitizer. 
This is just me and my anxiety but if I start to get tripped up by the multitude of Karen's who are going to get their money's worth, or people who need a paycheck and will come to work no matter what, I'm literally never going to leave my house. Right or wrong - I don't know anymore. I _think _that Disney (and places like Disney) has provided a good safety structure and that if you follow it - even if people go when they shouldnt - it _should _be ok for you.
And hopefully everyone at Disney, including the CM's, are able to use what they have at their disposal and protect themselves against those irresponsible careless dolts.


----------



## DonMa

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I don't know if it's like how when you donate blood they give you a free antibody test.  Or if you go to a hospital in Florida for anything they test you, but maybe because this person was asymptomatic they just assumed they didn't have it and had no reason to isolate-but once here in Florida and already at the resort and parks she does what many people have done for years-"I'm not going to let xx ruin my vacation I'm doing it anyway!".  People have been going to the parks while sick for years, this isn't going to change.  And I guarantee this person isn't the only one who has knowingly (or even not) gone to a theme park while positive for Covid-19.  Wrong? Absolutely.  But it's not a one-off instance unfortunately.


So now I have a question.  Not just for you more for the board...
If we accept that this (or cases like this) is potentially happening on a fairly regular basis does that did anything to change people’s minds about if the parks should be open?  By all accounts they are doing great controlling what they can but does people’s inability to do the right thing mean they should just shut it down?   Because if this causes an outbreak (and it can) it will be thrown back at them even though it is really not their fault...


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> From a poster at wdwmagic:
> View attachment 515260



Not saying they’re a liar, but also not saying I 100% believe this. 

What easier way to get attention than make up a story like this to get people riled up? Seems to have worked


----------



## indylaw99

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 515137
> 
> 
> 
> Safe to say the weekends probably aren’t the best time to go to the parks if you’re trying to avoid “long” lines and crowds



I was at MK today and can confirm it was MUCH busier than earlier this week when we went. Because the heat was soooooo bad yesterday, we decided to do MK really early and really late today and stay in the room during the middle part. Observations:

Between pre-park opening (about 8:45) and 11am we rode ALL THREE mountains, Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, and Carousel of Progress (plus took a snack break). 
Around noon the lines started getting long and were getting a little better when we got back at 5. It's so random though!!! We did Carpets twice in a row and walked on Jungle Cruise. But then Pirates was 20 minutes. 
People are buying up all of the adorable "Together Again" shirts and selling them on eBay for about 3 times the cost to APs. It makes me sad because we have been looking for them every single day in every park but they keep telling us they sell out immediately. But there are so many on eBay.....
Mask compliance was not good today.  I was starting to feel uncomfortable at multiple times in the day and my family and I talked about it tonight and everyone agreed there were LOTS of chin guards plus a bunch of people doing the "eating and walking thing" and not a single CM was mentioning it. 
Tiki Room was the worst!!! The family beside me completely took theirs off for no reason. Two other families WALKED IN not wearing theirs and eating ice cream. I won't go in there again. 
And sadly, I had my first freak out. But I'm proud of myself for making it to Day 7. We were seated at Liberty Tree right next to another table. My daughter's chair was almost back to back with the guy at the table behind us. I was quietly flipping out and finally my husband asked to have us moved. The did move us. Thankfully it was close to closing time. I was just really surprised because Disney made such a big deal about social distancing at the restaurants and we had not had ANY problems at all this week. But Liberty Tree was definitely not great spacing.

Leaving MK was VERY STRANGE! The park closed at 7 but by 8pm there were still more people in the hub and on Main Street than I have seen the whole trip. People were barely leaving. Lots of people taking picture and just hanging out. I guess I am used to them herding us out after fireworks. We got a couple of Photopass pictures right before 8 and then hurried to the bus before any kind of big rush. 

Tomorrow is our last full day. It will be interesting to see what DS is like between COVID and the hurricane.


----------



## DonMa

MrsBooch said:


> Yeah absolutely people are going to be sick and still go. I also have no doubt that asymptomatic people are coming into work at the grocery store and Target and potentially checking out my groceries. They may not have any idea that they have it, but they probably do.
> 
> I can't, personally, get into the head space of knowing that people are purposefully negligent or inadvertently harming me by their entitled or unknown decisions - I just have to use the arsenal afforded to me: masks, proper hand washing, cognizance of face touching, social distancing and when unable to wash hands - hand sanitizer.
> This is just me and my anxiety but if I start to get tripped up by the multitude of Karen's who are going to get their money's worth, or people who need a paycheck and will come to work no matter what, I'm literally never going to leave my house. Right or wrong - I don't know anymore. I _think _that Disney (and places like Disney) has provided a good safety structure and that if you follow it - even if people go when they shouldnt - it _should _be ok for you.
> And hopefully everyone at Disney, including the CM's, are able to use what they have at their disposal and protect themselves against those irresponsible careless dolts.


You make very good points but if I could ask you, respectfully...
The other examples you gave are ostensibly activities more relevant to your everyday life and less of an expenditure and effort than traveling to WDW.  Given that being confronted with this type of behavior would not at all make you rethink a trip to WDW?


----------



## Mit88

Marthasor said:


> NBA Experience is closed right now so zero reason to try to dangle that via TV ads during NBA games right now and, sorry, no one is flying to WDW to watch playoffs at ESPN on the Boardwalk.  These are things people do if they live locally or happen to be at WDW at the time.  Have you ever seen Disney parks ads during ANY NBA game?  I haven’t.  I see beer commercials, pizza, Apple Watch, Nike, computers, cars, tires.  NBA fans are not disney parks’ demographic.



Lol what? You just took my response to you and completely changed the context. What does NBA experience not being open right now have to do with it being there in general? You dont build an NBA inspired “attraction” if theres 0 crossover appeal. ESPN airs baseball and football too, they dont have special attractions on Disney property. Your boardwalk comment also doesn’t relate to what I said. In normal circumstances, ie every year prior to 2020, there have been long waits to get into ESPNZone to watch basketball games. Obviously that isnt happening now...nor are people flying to Disney to watch them...but no one flys to Disney just to go to Polite Pig, does that mean no one goes there?

And yes, I’ve seen many Disney parks commercials during NBA games, especially around Christmas season.


----------



## AmberMV

DonMa said:


> So now I have a question.  Not just for you more for the board...
> If we accept that this (or cases like this) is potentially happening on a fairly regular basis does that did anything to change people’s minds about if the parks should be open?  By all accounts they are doing great controlling what they can but does people’s inability to do the right thing mean they should just shut it down?   Because if this causes an outbreak (and it can) it will be thrown back at them even though it is really not their fault...


Before Disney even opened, the talk was all centered around how they were coming up with a system that basically assumed everyone is positive and all the steps needed in order to operate under those conditions.  Obviously _not_ everyone is positive, but when you plan for the worst and hope for the best that's the way you want to go for sure.


Mit88 said:


> Not saying they’re a liar, but also not saying I 100% believe this.
> 
> What easier way to get attention than make up a story like this to get people riled up? Seems to have worked


It could be made up, but they are a "well-known member" there, whatever that means.  So it's not like a troll account I'd presume.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Before Disney even opened, the talk was all centered around how they were coming up with a system that basically assumed everyone is positive and all the steps needed in order to operate under those conditions.  Obviously _not_ everyone is positive, but when you plan for the worst and hope for the best that's the way you want to go for sure.
> 
> It could be made up, but they are a "well-known member" there, whatever that means.  So it's not like a troll account I'd presume.



Makes it more believable if its someone reliable. You just never know without a solid base if the story is 100% true, or its someone that just thrives on attention :cough: WDWPro :cough:


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Makes it more believable if its someone reliable. You just never know without a solid base if the story is 100% true, or its someone that just thrives on attention :cough: WDWPro :cough:


Yeah absolutely. I don't know anybody there so I can't really say either way. But they have 4000 posts over 9 years of membership so take from that what you will


----------



## MrsBooch

DonMa said:


> You make very good points but if I could ask you, respectfully...
> The other examples you gave are ostensibly activities more relevant to your everyday life and less of an expenditure and effort than traveling to WDW.  Given that being confronted with this type of behavior would not at all make you rethink a trip to WDW?



No it wouldnt make me rethink it. I look at this like there is a constant risk - not only in every day activities but in all activities including everyday life. As the risk is the constant in this equation - the only variable is whether or not I participate. 
As I see it, I am able to control 1. how I participate and 2. the level at which I participate.
If i vary my participation level, my exposure to the risk is the same because the risk is constant. So even if I just go out to the store, I'm exposing myself to the risk. So to get as close to zero as possible, I need to not participate at all. Which isn't a feasible option for me.
But, I am also able to control _how _I participate - which is carefully - by wearing a mask, by being mindful of my spacing and diligent sanitizing - the latter of which is almost becoming muscle memory for me right now. I'm still struggling with being mindful of space but I also just recently started going _into _stores instead of just ordering my groceries. So I'm learning that too. 

That's a super long winded way to say - either I can chose to vary my level of participation by not participating at all, even in a careful way, because everything carries the same level of  risk or I do participate in a careful way, in everything I am able to do, because everything carries the same level of risk. 

If i'm looking at it like that - I would rather be at risk in Disney than be at risk in Costco. 

Again - this is just me - my neurosis.


----------



## DonMa

AmberMV said:


> Before Disney even opened, the talk was all centered around how they were coming up with a system that basically assumed everyone is positive and all the steps needed in order to operate under those conditions.  Obviously _not_ everyone is positive, but when you plan for the worst and hope for the best that's the way you want to go for sure.
> 
> It could be made up, but they are a "well-known member" there, whatever that means.  So it's not like a troll account I'd presume.


I hear you and that is a good point
However with people breaking rules risk grows.  And this was pretty big rule broken.  I  would not blame Disney at all if this person caused an outbreak but the press will pounce and the details would be irrelevant and lost in the headline.


----------



## Mit88

indylaw99 said:


> I was at MK today and can confirm it was MUCH busier than earlier this week when we went. Because the heat was soooooo bad yesterday, we decided to do MK really early and really late today and stay in the room during the middle part. Observations:
> 
> Between pre-park opening (about 8:45) and 11am we rode ALL THREE mountains, Peter Pan, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, and Carousel of Progress (plus took a snack break).
> Around noon the lines started getting long and were getting a little better when we got back at 5. It's so random though!!! We did Carpets twice in a row and walked on Jungle Cruise. But then Pirates was 20 minutes.
> People are buying up all of the adorable "Together Again" shirts and selling them on eBay for about 3 times the cost to APs. It makes me sad because we have been looking for them every single day in every park but they keep telling us they sell out immediately. But there are so many on eBay.....
> Mask compliance was not good today.  I was starting to feel uncomfortable at multiple times in the day and my family and I talked about it tonight and everyone agreed there were LOTS of chin guards plus a bunch of people doing the "eating and walking thing" and not a single CM was mentioning it.
> Tiki Room was the worst!!! The family beside me completely took theirs off for no reason. Two other families WALKED IN not wearing theirs and eating ice cream. I won't go in there again.
> And sadly, I had my first freak out. But I'm proud of myself for making it to Day 7. We were seated at Liberty Tree right next to another table. My daughter's chair was almost back to back with the guy at the table behind us. I was quietly flipping out and finally my husband asked to have us moved. The did move us. Thankfully it was close to closing time. I was just really surprised because Disney made such a big deal about social distancing at the restaurants and we had not had ANY problems at all this week. But Liberty Tree was definitely not great spacing.
> 
> Leaving MK was VERY STRANGE! The park closed at 7 but by 8pm there were still more people in the hub and on Main Street than I have seen the whole trip. People were barely leaving. Lots of people taking picture and just hanging out. I guess I am used to them herding us out after fireworks. We got a couple of Photopass pictures right before 8 and then hurried to the bus before any kind of big rush.
> 
> Tomorrow is our last full day. It will be interesting to see what DS is like between COVID and the hurricane.



Made it to 7 days before a freak out, I’d take solace in that. I look at pictures and eagle eye people with masks off and get angry. I’m typically a non confrontational person, but I’m not sure how well thats going to go if I get down there and see masks off, or worn wrong when they should be on. 

The wait time to actual crowds just seem strangely off to me. The lines are “long” (posted) but they’re not actually long like we typically know them to be. Like, 30 minutes for Space is being treated as if its 250 minutes because the first week it was a walk on. But with the lines still not reaching hour long, you’d think there wouldn’t that many people in the parks and  have crowding issues. Maybe they shrunk the parks during the shut down. Or its just wired into our heads now that if you’re under 8ft from someone, its the new shoulder to shoulder. 

Ebayers are never going to stop profiting off of this “limited” merch. It sucks, but I’ve come to accept that its never going to go away. I guess, good for Disney that they’re able to sell a lot of merchandise in a time where the parks are dead? But with the stuff flying off the shelves they probably wouldn’t need to be bought by resellers in order for people, that actually want them, to buy them. Half of these Disney merch resellers homes probably have cases upon cases of the Haunted Mansion ghost jars that they couldnt profit on


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Yeah absolutely. I don't know anybody there so I can't really say either way. But they have 4000 posts over 9 years of membership so take from that what you will



It doesn’t matter though. Whether its true or not, it just shows that this stuff can happen under Disney’s nose (not their fault). We (general) responsible guests, and potential guests just need to be aware that there might be selfish people there and just need to stay vigilant. 

I just ask that Disney puts out more hand washing stations. The more the better.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Not saying they’re a liar, but also not saying I 100% believe this.
> 
> What easier way to get attention than make up a story like this to get people riled up? Seems to have worked



If people are riled up that’s their own issue, this is one of the least surprising attention grabbing attempts one could post. People went to Disney sick all the time before, people will go to Disney sick all the time forever and ever.

Furthermore, this should be expected anywhere you go in public and planned for accordingly. The one constant we can forever count on is people behaving selfishly and stupidly.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> If people are riled up that’s their own issue, this is one of the least surprising attention grabbing attempts one could post. People went to Disney sick all the time before, people will go to Disney sick all the time forever and ever.
> 
> Furthermore, this should be expected anywhere you go in public and planned for accordingly. The one constant we can forever count on is people behaving selfishly and stupidly.



Thats what I said just above this post


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

indylaw99 said:


> ... LOTS of chin guards ...


I had to pick up a few items at my local "big box" hardware store today.  Maybe it's because I work in a location where strict mask compliance is enforced in the workplace, but I was surprised to see a number of people walking around with "chin guards" as you call them.

It's not like they had pulled them down temporarily for whatever reason.  They were just walking around the whole time with them on their chin.  

Aside from the obvious issue of wearing it that way being as effective as not wearing it at all, they looked absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## DisMommyTX

As my university is putting out (woefully inadequate) reopening plans, I find myself comparing everything to the WDW vs Universal vs Sea World approaches. The default assumption needs to be that everyone is infected. Telling students to self screen is practically useless, especially knowing that most would likely be asymptomatic carriers. 

I am disappointed to see the reports of mask issues today at MK. I think it is one of those slippery slope issues. If everyone is wearing it properly, then everyone will wear them. Anytime someone is seen not properly wearing a mask, that gives others an excuse to follow suit.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Funny enough, I think the place I’ve seen the best compliance and enforcement here is the Disney store.

They’re following the park rules for masks (including no bandanas, gaiters, 2 year old and up needs one, etc), they even had the announcement playing what I’m guessing is every 5-10 mins. My own little Disney park visit. They’re giving out masks at the door too. We don’t have a mask mandate here, I wish we did, so it was nice to see. Not like we’re going out often but there are many places here I will not go because of how poorly handled it is.


----------



## brockash

DonMa said:


> You make very good points but if I could ask you, respectfully...
> The other examples you gave are ostensibly activities more relevant to your everyday life and less of an expenditure and effort than traveling to WDW.  Given that being confronted with this type of behavior would not at all make you rethink a trip to WDW?


Not the OP, but it wouldn't for me.  I'll 100% do as much as I can and do what's in my control, but I'm just not willing to stop doing the things I love indefinitely because of a chance I might be exposed to an illness that could or could not be serious and one that I have the same, if not better chance at getting in my daily life.


----------



## DonMa

brockash said:


> Not the OP, but it wouldn't for me.  I'll 100% do as much as I can and do what's in my control, but I'm just not willing to stop doing the things I love indefinitely because of a chance I might be exposed to an illness that could or could not be serious and one that I have the same, if not better chance at getting in my daily life.


Thanks, I appreciate hearing different perspectives on this.  I will be honest and say I feel a little bit different in that I would not go right now because given all the restrictions and my general anxiety about rule breakers and even the virus It would just not be a good fit for me.  I personally would have a hard time enjoying it. But as others have said that’s just me.


----------



## JacknSally

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I had to pick up a few items at my local "big box" hardware store today.  Maybe it's because I work in a location where strict mask compliance is enforced in the workplace, but I was surprised to see a number of people walking around with "chin guards" as you call them.


*We had to do the grocery stores yesterday evening and this morning, and mask compliance (and behaviors in general) this weekend was the worst we’ve seen it in months (and it has not been great here, mind you), and we were at stores where masks are mandatory as of the last 1-2 weeks. DH and I both commented a few times about how uncomfortable we were, and it’s bad when it’s enough to make DH uncomfortable.

I know that’s not parks specific, but I couldn’t help but think about how things have been handled in the parks while we were in the stores (and kind of wish grocery stores had teams of compliance employees walking around )... I also wondered if we were seeing a fluke locally this weekend or if the general attitude is becoming more lax (again, in a city that was pretty lax to begin with, it’s hard to get a good idea really), in which case will we be seeing more reports of less mask compliance in the parks soon, or will WDW stay on top of it?  

(my favorite form of questionable mask wearing I saw today, though, was someone wearing the blue medical mask looped correctly over both ears but bunched up between his nose and upper lip like a mustache, covering neither his mouth nor his nose... how is that more comfortable than just wearing it?)*


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289749549976678402*


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> There’s no way of knowing whether or not people planned to go to Disney, then Florida became a hot spot, and then cancelled.



Well, it's a small sample, but you can take a look at the monthly threads on here.  Most in the September thread I follow have cancelled - many prior to FL becoming a hot spot but for others it was the last straw I think.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I get that, and wanting to push through things - I am sure we have done that a bit ourselves in the past
> 
> But feels different if it is "you have a positive Civid-19 test and are still going to the parks"



Isn't it illegal?  Wasn't a couple in FL just arrested for going out after testing positive instead of quarantining?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Funny enough, I think the place I’ve seen the best compliance and enforcement here is the Disney store.
> 
> They’re following the park rules for masks (including no bandanas, gaiters, 2 year old and up needs one, etc), they even had the announcement playing what I’m guessing is every 5-10 mins. My own little Disney park visit. They’re giving out masks at the door too. We don’t have a mask mandate here, I wish we did, so it was nice to see. Not like we’re going out often but there are many places here I will not go because of how poorly handled it is.



I havent been to a Disney store in probably 25 years. Only because they closed all of them where I grew up, and theyre non-existent where I live now. But remember exactly what the one in my hometown mall looked like. The organized mountain of Disney plushes was my kryptonite 

Do they take your temperature at the door and make you join a boarding group to enter? Do they have any limited edition blue chain link fence toys?


----------



## AmberMV

Dentam said:


> Well, it's a small sample, but you can take a look at the monthly threads on here.  Most in the September thread I follow have cancelled - many prior to FL becoming a hot spot but for others it was the last straw I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it illegal?  Wasn't a couple in FL just arrested for going out after testing positive instead of quarantining?


They apparently were released on $1,000 bail


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I havent been to a Disney store in probably 25 years. Only because they closed all of them where I grew up, and theyre non-existent where I live now. But remember exactly what the one in my hometown mall looked like. The organized mountain of Disney plushes was my kryptonite
> 
> Do they take your temperature at the door and make you join a boarding group to enter? Do they have any limited edition blue chain link fence toys?



I am still mad the new version of the stores don’t have the plushie mountain. Find me a child that could resist that, I couldn’t either! Don’t even get me going on how much better 90s Disney store was .

I take the little Disney scraps I get though, lol.  The distancing lines looked like the ones in the parks and the CM working asked how many were in our party before we entered. Almost like we were boarding a ride . Another similarity was the cost of the day, my kids are also not immune to Disney plush and god forbid we share “the child” and don’t buy multiple.


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> Well, it's a small sample, but you can take a look at the monthly threads on here.  Most in the September thread I follow have cancelled - many prior to FL becoming a hot spot but for others it was the last straw I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it illegal?  Wasn't a couple in FL just arrested for going out after testing positive instead of quarantining?



Like I’ve been saying, this isnt an all or nothing argument. Ive never said that every Disney fan in NY had a planned trip to Disney before the mandatory quarantine seemed to be a longer than expected issue. There are plenty of people that I know (outside of the tristate area) that were just waiting for tickets to go back on sale before making reservation. Whether they’ve since made those reservations when tickets went on sale, I havent followed up on that. I just don’t necessarily think its as absolute that no one outside of florida wants, or plans to go to Disney right now. I think there are plenty of people that still do. Not enough to carry Disney out of the losses they’ve taken on since March, but maybe enough to at least fill in a little bit of the dent. Is it responsible to travel right now? Probably not. But those are choices that should be made by the people that are making them. 

It’s a difficult predicament because on one hand, in order for Disney to succeed and provide future entertainment for us, the Disney fans, people need to go, support them while they're at their lowest. But on the other hand, going to the Parks is putting your life and the lives of others at potential risk. And I realize that they’re one of the biggest company’s in the world so boo hoo they’re losing money. But why are we all here on a Disney fan forum if the sanctity of the company doesn’t mean anything? I certainly dont want the company sold and split up. But they’re in a fragile position where the possibility of the company getting sold off is higher than its been in a long time.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am still mad the new version of the stores don’t have the plushie mountain. Find me a child that could resist that, I couldn’t either! Don’t even get me going on how much better 90s Disney store was .
> 
> I take the little Disney scraps I get though, lol.  The distancing lines looked like the ones in the parks and the CM working asked how many were in our party before we entered. Almost like we were boarding a ride . Another similarity was the cost of the day, my kids are also not immune to Disney plush and god forbid we share “the child” and don’t buy multiple.



I wanted to admit that I used to play hide and seek in plush mountain, but I didn’t think it would be appropriate in the current climate, even if its been 2 decades since I did it. I didn’t know they changed it. That’s a little heartbreaking. It was perfect the way it was. Ugly carpets and all.


----------



## twinmom13

JacknSally said:


> *We had to do the grocery stores yesterday evening and this morning, and mask compliance (and behaviors in general) this weekend was the worst we’ve seen it in months (and it has not been great here, mind you), and we were at stores where masks are mandatory as of the last 1-2 weeks. DH and I both commented a few times about how uncomfortable we were, and it’s bad when it’s enough to make DH uncomfortable.
> 
> I know that’s not parks specific, but I couldn’t help but think about how things have been handled in the parks while we were in the stores (and kind of wish grocery stores had teams of compliance employees walking around )... I also wondered if we were seeing a fluke locally this weekend or if the general attitude is becoming more lax (again, in a city that was pretty lax to begin with, it’s hard to get a good idea really), in which case will we be seeing more reports of less mask compliance in the parks soon, or will WDW stay on top of it?
> 
> (my favorite form of questionable mask wearing I saw today, though, was someone wearing the blue medical mask looped correctly over both ears but bunched up between his nose and upper lip like a mustache, covering neither his mouth nor his nose... how is that more comfortable than just wearing it?)*



This was exactly how I felt today. We went to our local zoo, which we have gone to twice in the past month. Both times there were lots of people not wearing masks, but it was not a big deal because they were limiting admissions, allowing us to easily avoid people. Our city recently enacted a mask ordinance, so we went today expecting it to be even better. Sadly, the zoo has apparently increased attendance to the point that is was impossible to socially distance. Even worse, masks were few and far between. I would estimate only about 10% were wearing a mask, if that. And this is in the midst of a huge spike in cases in our area. No wonder, given what I saw today. It made me so mad. I kept thinking about the reports I have read here. I feel like we would be so much safer at WDW, if only we could get there. If we were within driving distance, we would be there in a heartbeat. I hope they can keep up it up, unlike my local zoo.


----------



## twinmom13

Our Disney Store still has a plush mountain, albeit smaller than I remember from my childhood. Or maybe it just seemed bigger because I was smaller. Forced perspective!


----------



## anthony2k7

WorldOfPooh said:


> If I were in charge then I would have a park hopping option and guaranteed park admission for those who stay at the Disney resorts and agree to only stay in the WDW Disney bubble.
> 
> We would accomplish this by having no parking at the resorts for guests.  And they would have to take a special resort only bus to and from the parks. *If you do drive to WDW we would have a special parking lot (say AK parking lot) where you could park your car and unload your things and then a special bubble Magical Express would take you to your resort.
> 
> As part of the bubble you would have to go directly from your resort to the special Disney resort bubble buses.  If the guard or camera catches you trying to uber or taxi then you would lose all park hopping privileges for the remainder of your stay.
> 
> The other advantage of this for Disney is you would be forced to eat Disney food and buy Disney things as you couldn't leave the bubble.


Its an interesting idea but not really viable. There would be too many gaps for a proper bubble - how would you catch them taking an uber from the parks, or walking across the road at Springs outside of the bubble?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> Yeah I don't know if it's like how when you donate blood they give you a free antibody test.  Or if you go to a hospital in Florida for anything they test you, but maybe because this person was asymptomatic they just assumed they didn't have it and had no reason to isolate-but once here in Florida and already at the resort and parks she does what many people have done for years-"I'm not going to let xx ruin my vacation I'm doing it anyway!".  People have been going to the parks while sick for years, this isn't going to change.  And I guarantee this person isn't the only one who has knowingly (or even not) gone to a theme park while positive for Covid-19.  Wrong? Absolutely.  But it's not a one-off instance unfortunately.


I had surgery last week at an Orlando hospital and they were quite proactive in making sure I had my Covid test done.  At the hospital I got my negative results and was told they can do rapid testing if they didn’t get them back in time. I had to wear a mask up to the OR.  In recovery it was gone but I was spaced apart with dividers in between.  Sounds strange anyone would get a procedure before the results.  It’s a shame to hear people put their fun before other serious considerations.  But I’m sure most of us have been guilty of that at one time or another.  The difference is that Covid is so contagious and deadly for some people.  Hope she didn’t infect others.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I don’t think Disney took many missteps in getting up and running again.  Perhaps these small crowds are what they’re aiming for until things can get more normal.  So many promising articles on vaccines coming out by year end.  This will be a game changer for Disney and the world.  As for out of state guests there are plenty of tags down here that are not Florida. I can’t say they all go to Disney of course. But they’re down here.  Disney is starting to call back PT cast members now in some areas.  Almost all businesses are cautiously trying to get through another six to nine  months of this.  Disney isn’t desperate and they’re handling things very responsibly. There’s a risk everywhere and I would never blame a business such as Disney for an outbreak.  They’re going above and beyond.  All across the world outbreaks are still happening.  Mask up and stay safe everywhere.


----------



## Pksmom03

I’m a part time worker who has been working full time at a long term care facility due to loss of staff because of Covid. I am not a nurse but I do come in close contact with employees taking temperatures at arrival/departure from the facility. We’ve worn masks since April but somehow Covid crept in and we have had more than a dozen residents and employees test positive and unfortunately several deaths. I have had a Disney vacation planned since June of last year. We are staying offsite at a major hotel chain’s timeshare program that we are a member of. We ARE going in September unless I or my family test positive or FLA/WDW shut down. My state has recommended the 14 day quarantine after coming back from any state with positivity rate over 15% just last week and while that gave me pause, it has not deterred my plans. I need a break from the stress and worry over Covid. I truly feel that WDW might be safer for me to go to than my work at this point. So please remember when some of you post how irresponsible it is to visit the parks right now that you have not walked through that person’s shoes and maybe what you deem too risky for yourself is just some semblance of normalcy for others.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

anthony2k7 said:


> Its an interesting idea but not really viable. There would be too many gaps for a proper bubble - how would you catch them taking an uber from the parks, or walking across the road at Springs outside of the bubble?



Disney Springs would be outside our bubble so if you went there you would lose park hopping privileges and extended hours.

When you leave the park you would have to scan your magic band and if the band showed that you were in a resort and bubble positive then the guards and cast members would escort you to the bubble bus.  

If you did not comply and did not get on the bubble bus then they would change your magic band status to bubble negative for the rest of your stay and you would lose park hopping and extended hours privileges.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pksmom03 said:


> I truly feel that WDW might be safer for me to go to than my work at this point. So please remember when some of you post how irresponsible it is to visit the parks right now that you have not walked through that person’s shoes and maybe what you deem too risky for yourself is just some semblance of normalcy for others.



I don’t think any public health expert would right now advise air travel, going to a hot spot to attend a mass gathering at a theme park, regardless of the precautions being taken. It’s not just deeming it too risky for yourself. It IS inherently risky, and some people have a false sense of security about it. Going there should be about accepting those risks, not deeming it “safe.”

It also goes both ways. People who feel it’s too risky get snide comments all the time about living under a rock forever, etc. As if deciding not to go to WDW in the middle of a pandemic while FL is spiking means you’re never going to do anything again.

Lots of people planning on going are in denial about the risks. Someone on here even said that odds are NOBODY at WDW has the virus. If people want to accept the risks, that’s great for them. But from what I have read around various sites, many are truly not aware of the actual risks and have a false sense of security based on the measures Disney has implemented.


----------



## Marionnette

WorldOfPooh said:


> Disney Springs would be outside our bubble so if you went there you would lose park hopping privileges and extended hours.
> 
> When you leave the park you would have to scan your magic band and if the band showed that you were in a resort and bubble positive then the guards and cast members would escort you to the bubble bus.
> 
> If you did not comply and did not get on the bubble bus then they would change your magic band status to bubble negative for the rest of your stay and you would lose park hopping and extended hours privileges.


This sounds absolutely ridiculous. If anything, it would discourage more visitors than it would attract. What you’re proposing sounds more like a prison sentence than a vacation.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Pksmom03 said:


> I’m a part time worker who has been working full time at a long term care facility due to loss of staff because of Covid. I am not a nurse but I do come in close contact with employees taking temperatures at arrival/departure from the facility. We’ve worn masks since April but somehow Covid crept in and we have had more than a dozen residents and employees test positive and unfortunately several deaths. I have had a Disney vacation planned since June of last year. We are staying offsite at a major hotel chain’s timeshare program that we are a member of. We ARE going in September unless I or my family test positive or FLA/WDW shut down. My state has recommended the 14 day quarantine after coming back from any state with positivity rate over 15% just last week and while that gave me pause, it has not deterred my plans. I need a break from the stress and worry over Covid. I truly feel that WDW might be safer for me to go to than my work at this point. So please remember when some of you post how irresponsible it is to visit the parks right now that you have not walked through that person’s shoes and maybe what you deem too risky for yourself is just some semblance of normalcy for others.


Hugs. I am an RN that wears several hats at our healthcare organization. We have been in the thick of COVID since late February. During March and April I was putting in at least 80 hours a week. The toll on Healthcare workers has been extreme. We are encouraging everyone to take their vacations at this point because the burnout is almost universal at this point. And I agree that the risk of going to Disney for frontline healthcare workers looks a lot different than risk for a lot of other professionals. But just a note of caution: treat the parks as just as risky as your facility, even though you are on vacation follow the same PPE and cleaning guidelines, and do whatever you need to do to take a mental break from work.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

WorldOfPooh said:


> If I were in charge then I would have a park hopping option and guaranteed park admission for those who stay at the Disney resorts and agree to only stay in the WDW Disney bubble.
> 
> We would accomplish this by having no parking at the resorts for guests.  And they would have to take a special resort only bus to and from the parks. *If you do drive to WDW we would have a special parking lot (say AK parking lot) where you could park your car and unload your things and then a special bubble Magical Express would take you to your resort.
> 
> As part of the bubble you would have to go directly from your resort to the special Disney resort bubble buses.  If the guard or camera catches you trying to uber or taxi then you would lose all park hopping privileges for the remainder of your stay.
> 
> The other advantage of this for Disney is you would be forced to eat Disney food and buy Disney things as you couldn't leave the bubble.



So what happens to local AP’s? They can’t go anymore because they’re not part of the bubble?

DVC members can’t get groceries to stock their kitchens? Can grocery delivery services come in? No, because they’d compromise the bubble.

Do the CMs live in the bubble too? Can they only go between home and work? How do they not compromise the bubble? There are thousands of them.

Someone with a baby forgot to bring an essential. If they have to go off property to get formula or special sunscreen, they’ve now lost park privileges? There are many things people may need that you cannot buy on site.

Kid slips and hits head on table, needs a couple stitches. Can doctors on call come in? Can you go to urgent care? If a kid needs a stitch, they lose park privileges? Guess so.

This is short sighted and would never work. Their already low attendance would be even lower.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Marionnette said:


> This sounds absolutely ridiculous. If anything, it would discourage more visitors than it would attract. What you’re proposing sounds more like a prison sentence than a vacation.


It's not "absolute ridiculousnessssss".
Anything is better than what we have right now for the survival of Disney, cast members, the theme parks, travel and hotel industry.


----------



## Marionnette

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's not "absolute ridiculousnessssss".
> Anything is better than what we have right now for the survival of Disney, cast members, the theme parks, travel and hotel industry.


Your opinion. My opinion.

I don’t think that isolating guests in a bubble and then using guards to escort them from point to point provides a magical experience. There’s only so much I’m willing to put up with in order to keep myself and others safe. If I wanted what you propose, I can stay home and isolate in my house.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

MickeyWaffles said:


> So what happens to local AP’s? They can’t go anymore because they’re not part of the bubble?
> 
> DVC members can’t get groceries to stock their kitchens? Can grocery delivery services come in? No, because they’d compromise the bubble.
> 
> Do the CMs live in the bubble too? Can they only go between home and work? How do they not compromise the bubble? There are thousands of them.
> 
> Someone with a baby forgot to bring an essential. If they have to go off property to get formula or special sunscreen, they’ve now lost park privileges? There are many things people may need that you cannot buy on site.
> 
> Kid slips and hits head on table, needs a couple stitches. Can doctors on call come in? Can you go to urgent care? If a kid needs a stitch, they lose park privileges? Guess so.
> 
> This is short sighted and would never work. Their already low attendance would be even lower.


local AP's can go to the park just like they can right now.  Except they would be limited to one park a day and no extended hours.  (really that's no different then what they are getting now)>

The CMs and guard would be the same as the NBA CM's that go home each day but are tested upon reentry to the bubble.  (Personally I would prefer that they live in the bubble, but that's just me).

If you forgot an essential then you can buy it overprices at the resort store, or have the Mickey delivery service deliver it to your hotel door or to the parks guest relations.

Each Disney park has a medical center in the park (I've seen the one at AK).  So they would take care of it.  If it was more urgent than that they would be transported to the hospital (but in that case they probably would not be going to the parks for the forseeable future anyway).

Attendance would be fine.  Those not staying at the resorts would have the same deal they have now.  But if you stay at the resorts you have the incentive of park hopping and extended hours.  (a resort person can opt out of that and just have normal hours and no park hopping.  That option is always there)


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Marionnette said:


> Your opinion. My opinion.
> 
> I don’t think that isolating guests in a bubble and then using guards to escort them from point to point provides a magical experience. There’s only so much I’m willing to put up with in order to keep myself and others safe. If I wanted what you propose, I can stay home and isolate in my house.


And that's like your opinion.

Not having park hopping or extended summer hours isn't a magical experience either.  That's why I'm not going.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> And that's like your opinion.
> 
> Not having park hopping or extended summer hours isn't a magical experience either.  That's why I'm not going.


That’s good. So the parks aren’t for you this summer, or most likely this year. But I think we can all agree at this point that Disney isn’t going to be putting in place your “plan” so can we stop discussing it now? It’s been 3-4 pages of discussion about a plan that will NEVER be put into place. We get that you don’t like reduced hours and no park hopping, but we don’t need the continuation of this “plan.”


----------



## Marionnette

WorldOfPooh said:


> And that's like your opinion.
> 
> Not having park hopping or extended summer hours isn't a magical experience either.  That's why I'm not going.


Then I guess it would be a net zero effect for Disney to do what you propose because I would cancel my upcoming trip if those were the terms.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

skeeter31 said:


> That’s good. So the parks aren’t for you this summer, or most likely this year. But I think we can all agree at this point that Disney isn’t going to be putting in place your “plan” so can we stop discussing it now? It’s been 3-4 pages of discussion about a plan that will NEVER be put into place. We get that you don’t like reduced hours and no park hopping, but we don’t need the continuation of this “plan.”


It's a forum.  Half the stuff on it is speculation and suggestions.
If you don't like the plan or opinion then it shouldn't bother you.  But there's no reason for you to sqaush ideas or opinions.  Our country was built on freedom of speech and ideas.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Marionnette said:


> Then I guess it would be a net zero effect for Disney to do what you propose because I would cancel my upcoming trip if those were the terms.


You always are welcome to opt out of park hopping and extended hours, in which case your experience would be the exact same experience one gets at the resorts and parks right now.  So I'm not sure what would change for you.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's a forum.  Half the stuff on it is speculation and suggestions.
> If you don't like the plan or opinion then it shouldn't bother you.  But there's no reason for you to sqaush ideas or opinions.  Our country was built on freedom of speech and ideas.


But this particular thread is for operational updates about what Disney is actually doing. Not what you’d like to see them do and then arguing with everyone that says it’s not a good idea. But it’s been nice, now time for Ignore.


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> local AP's can go to the park just like they can right now.  Except they would be limited to one park a day and no extended hours.  (really that's no different then what they are getting now)>
> 
> The CMs and guard would be the same as the NBA CM's that go home each day but are tested upon reentry to the bubble.  (Personally I would prefer that they live in the bubble, but that's just me).
> 
> If you forgot an essential then you can buy it overprices at the resort store, or have the Mickey delivery service deliver it to your hotel door or to the parks guest relations.
> 
> Each Disney park has a medical center in the park (I've seen the one at AK).  So they would take care of it.  If it was more urgent than that they would be transported to the hospital (but in that case they probably would not be going to the parks for the forseeable future anyway).
> 
> Attendance would be fine.  Those not staying at the resorts would have the same deal they have now.  But if you stay at the resorts you have the incentive of park hopping and extended hours.  (a resort person can opt out of that and just have normal hours and no park hopping.  That option is always there)


this really wouldn't work, sorry


----------



## anthony2k7

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's not "absolute ridiculousnessssss".
> Anything is better than what we have right now for the survival of Disney, cast members, the theme parks, travel and hotel industry.


It is a bit ridiculous though. Also you would have bubble and non bubble people mixing in parks and resorts so what would be the actual point anyway?


----------



## OKW Lover

Marthasor said:


> NBA Experience is closed right now so zero reason to try to dangle that via TV ads during NBA games right now


The purpose of this advertising is to encourage people to plan a future trip.  They are targeting people watching the NBA games as they are most likely to want to visit the NBA Experience when they do come to visit.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

anthony2k7 said:


> It is a bit ridiculous though. Also you would have bubble and non bubble people mixing in parks and resorts so what would be the actual point anyway?



It reduces risk while increasing revenue.

Even under the current situation everyone who goes to the park is increasing risk because you are putting yourself with 1000s of people from around the country in the parks.

Park hopping and extended hours increases risk.  So we have to offset that by placing those resort guests in a Disney bubble.  The resort guest who want the freedom to go outside the Disney bubble and expose themselves to the rest of the population and stores/restaurants in Orlando are free to do so if they opt out but would be limited to one park a day and normal hours (like we have right now)


----------



## Rash

WonderlandisReality said:


> Hugs. I am an RN that wears several hats at our healthcare organization. We have been in the thick of COVID since late February. During March and April I was putting in at least 80 hours a week. The toll on Healthcare workers has been extreme. We are encouraging everyone to take their vacations at this point because the burnout is almost universal at this point. And I agree that the risk of going to Disney for frontline healthcare workers looks a lot different than risk for a lot of other professionals. But just a note of caution: treat the parks as just as risky as your facility, even though you are on vacation follow the same PPE and cleaning guidelines, and do whatever you need to do to take a mental break from work.


I 100% percent agree with this. My wife and I are both healthcare workers. It takes it’s toll on you. Mental health during this pandemic cannot be overlooked. We have both done our best to make our respective offices as safe as possible for everyone, but the amount of effort and time it takes to do the same job as before it’s difficult. Not to mention the daily risk from those patients who refuse to be compliant with mask restrictions etc. We needed a vacation desperately. Since we still have annual passes and we are DVC members and we could drive, believe it or not a Disney vacation was our least expensive option. We got back last week from five days at Disney and three days at Universal. I can tell you with certainty that I felt just as safe if not safer at both places as I do at work, and definitely safer than out in the general public at grocery stores etc. I wouldn’t hesitate to go back. And the value that it had on our mental health is immeasurable.


----------



## anthony2k7

WorldOfPooh said:


> It reduces risk while increasing revenue.
> 
> Even under the current situation everyone who goes to the park is increasing risk because you are putting yourself with 1000s of people from around the country in the parks.
> 
> Park hopping and extended hours increases risk.  So we have to offset that by placing those resort guests in a Disney bubble.  The resort guest who want the freedom to go outside the Disney bubble and expose themselves to the rest of the population and stores/restaurants in Orlando are free to do so if they opt out but would be limited to one park a day and normal hours (like we have right now)


But there wouldn't be a bubble because hopper and non hopper guests would still mix everywhere.

It really acheives nothing.


----------



## hertamaniac

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's a forum.  Half the stuff on it is speculation and suggestions.
> If you don't like the plan or opinion then it shouldn't bother you.  But there's no reason for you to sqaush ideas or opinions.  Our country was built on freedom of speech and ideas.



I would add that you don't have to come up with a complete solution for every situation for every dynamic.  You presented a thought/idea and are allowing others to comment/challenge it by merely posting it (I applaud this as you didn't have to put yourself out there on a branch).  There are many who would rather sit-back and critique than expose themselves.

In a way, this is similar to think tanks that I've been a part of with our project teams; a round table discussion that can morph an idea/design into something that might be practical.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Runnsally said:


> Just zipped through the last bunch of pages.    WDW is absolutely desperate for...higher spend guests.


^sums it up

And they are in denial that their offerings aren’t enough to entice them. Which I find hillarious. They actually thought they’d be selling all these full price park tickets


----------



## WorldOfPooh

anthony2k7 said:


> But there wouldn't be a bubble because hopper and non hopper guests would still mix everywhere.
> 
> It really acheives nothing.


disagree.  It packs the resorts which is more revenue and allows Disney to keep more cast members employed (instead of laying them off)

The risk is reduced because those in the bubble are confined to the WDW property area (*can't go to Disney Spring) and are limited to hopping between the 4 parks.  The only way a hopper guest would ever pick any COVID up would be from a non hopper guest, but that's the same situation we have right now where chances are there are people at the parks who have COVID.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> I’m nervous for what they will say about DL  Hope they are able to open


I feel a bit better considering they didn’t screw over most all of their hotel guests when the guests rebooked. They made a bit of an effort to actually keep reservations, unlike WDW and their weeks of rack rate or suck it. I think *hope* what we’re seeing there is different policies by the different park presidents getting to run their parks as they see fit.


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> It reduces risk while increasing revenue.
> 
> Even under the current situation everyone who goes to the park is increasing risk because you are putting yourself with 1000s of people from around the country in the parks.
> 
> Park hopping and extended hours increases risk.  So we have to offset that by placing those resort guests in a Disney bubble.  The resort guest who want the freedom to go outside the Disney bubble and expose themselves to the rest of the population and stores/restaurants in Orlando are free to do so if they opt out but would be limited to one park a day and normal hours (like we have right now)


your commitment to the idea is admirable. What about the outside vendors that supply everything to Disney, from paper goods to food? are they gonna be rapid tested as well? everytime


----------



## WorldOfPooh

yulilin3 said:


> your commitment to the idea is admirable. What about the outside vendors that supply everything to Disney, from paper goods to food? are they gonna be rapid tested as well? everytime


I think we would handle it the same way Disney is handling outside vendors for the NBA bubble/Grand Destino, Yacht Club, Grand Floridian.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> I feel a bit better considering they didn’t screw over most all of their hotel guests when the guests rebooked. They made a bit of an effort to actually keep reservations, unlike WDW and their weeks of rack rate or suck it. I think *hope* what we’re seeing there is different policies by the different park presidents getting to run their parks as they see fit.


Oh speaking of which, I saw mentioned elsewhere DL have stopped taking hotel reservations apparently for dates before 1st sept??


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> I think we would handle it the same way Disney is handling outside vendors for the NBA bubble/Grand Destino, Yacht Club, Grand Floridian.


and how is that?


----------



## WorldOfPooh

yulilin3 said:


> and how is that?


Not sure.

But I know for the hotel staff, chefs and CMs they go home each night and then are tested and re-enter the NBA bubble each morning.


----------



## midnight star

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh speaking of which, I saw mentioned elsewhere DL have stopped taking hotel reservations apparently for dates before 1st sept??


Yes


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> ^sums it up
> 
> And they are in denial that their offerings aren’t enough to entice them. Which I find hillarious. They actually thought they’d be selling all these full price park tickets



Its just strange. They’re acting like a company that didn’t just lose ~$40M a day for close to 100 days (cant remember if the resorts passed the 100 day mark when they opened). I’m not sure about every theme park in the country, but it sure seems like all of them have at least some sort of ticket discount. Disney doesn’t usually do ticket discounts for the general public, but you’d think they’d do something to bring some cash in, even if its for people traveling in 2021 and not now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WorldOfPooh said:


> Not sure.
> 
> But I know for the hotel staff, chefs and CMs they go home each night and then are tested and re-enter the NBA bubble each morning.


Oh wow. I didn’t realize they tested support CMs every day!

And here in CA I can’t even get a test if I’m not symptomatic (not complaining, just saying that’s why we won’t see mass testing of CMs or WDW guests anytime soon. Disney would be PR slaughtered.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney society orchestra to replace BatB Live on Stage


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289924232835670016


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney society orchestra to replace BatB Live on Stage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289924232835670016


OMG this is not a good trend.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney society orchestra to replace BatB Live on Stage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289924232835670016


Carpets of Aladdin LOOK OUT!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289926367153459201


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Carpets of Aladdin LOOK OUT!



Honestly I would be more into this than BatB (which I don't think is a great show - and certainly dated) plus fits the "old timey Hollywood" theme of that area


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> Oh wow. I didn’t realize they tested support CMs every day!
> 
> And here in CA I can’t even get a test if I’m not symptomatic (not complaining, just saying that’s why we won’t see mass testing of CMs or WDW guests anytime soon. Disney would be PR slaughtered.)


They’re not testing CMs at all. CMs have to take their temps at home before they go to work and if they have a high temp or have symptoms they need to get a test. Disney is not testing the bubble CMs everyday. And they wouldn’t be testing them in the “park hopping bubble“ plan either. Too much of an expense.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

WorldOfPooh said:


> The risk is reduced because those in the bubble are confined to the WDW property area...



As some PPs have alluded, the flaw in the logic here is that there *IS *_NO bubble _if you have others from outside the bubble in the same location.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I would be more into this than BatB (which I don't think is a great show - and certainly dated) plus fits the "old timey Hollywood" theme of that area


wondering if they, along with the GF pianist have stayed on payroll. The pianist is performing inside World Showplace at Epcot.


----------



## skeeter31

Grumpy by Birth said:


> As some PPs have alluded, the flaw in the logic here is that there *IS *_NO bubble _if you have others from outside the bubble in the same location.


I think she’s using the term bubble loosely because it’s the hip term right now. What’s she’s proposing would be more of a perk for on site guests who choose this restrictive environment. To call it anything protective or bubble like would be setting themselves up for litigation because people would be no safer in that “bubble” than outside of it. They would just be more restricted in their movements, but gain the perk of park hopping and longer hours(which Disney wouldn’t do because it wouldn’t do because of the added cost for such). But to keep calling it a bubble is wrong.


----------



## Marionnette

I’m actually looking forward to the Society Orchestra performances and I’m curious to see what the “and Friends” part includes.

But then, I’m old and welcome the opportunity to sit and listen to live music.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I would be more into this than BatB (which I don't think is a great show - and certainly dated) plus fits the "old timey Hollywood" theme of that area


Yeah,  I like Beauty and the Beast library attraction and the Frozen show attraction at DHS but never liked the Beauty and the Beast one at DHS.  There's something missing with it or it's cheaply done compared to the Frozen show or Beauty and the Beast library attraction.


----------



## yulilin3

Marionnette said:


> I’m actually looking forward to the Society Orchestra performances and I’m curious to see what the “and Friends” part includes.
> 
> But then, I’m old and welcome the opportunity to sit and listen to music.


I think it's going to be along the same lines as what they had with the Pixar concerts. They play a song and a character from that film just walks out and waves, sort of thing


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Grumpy by Birth said:


> As some PPs have alluded, the flaw in the logic here is that there *IS *_NO bubble _if you have others from outside the bubble in the same location.


It's about reducing risk to offset park hopping while increasing revenue.  And it does reduce risk because the people who are going outside WDW to go to walmart or Publix on 192 are increasing COVID risk.

Even the NBA isn't a true bubble yet we are calling it a bubble.


----------



## Helvetica

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney society orchestra to replace BatB Live on Stage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289924232835670016



It will be interesting to see what the new show is all about. I know Disney cut a lot of the entertainers, so at least it gives the orchestra something to do and allows them to collect a paycheck. The biggest criticism that I had about DHS is that the park is too small and they desperately need some entertainment options. I wouldn't be surprised if they put something into Indiana Jones too. I saw them doing something to the space while I was there, but it could have just been routine maintenance stuff. 

I really do hope that they're able to resolve their issues with Equity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Helvetica said:


> It will be interesting to see what the new show is all about. I know Disney cut a lot of the entertainers, so at least it gives the orchestra something to do and allows them to collect a paycheck. The biggest criticism that I had about DHS is that the park is too small and they desperately need some entertainment options. I wouldn't be surprised if they put something into Indiana Jones too. I saw them doing something to the space while I was there, but it could have just been routine maintenance stuff.
> 
> I really do hope that they're able to resolve their issues with Equity.



Yeah, more than anything this seems to me of putting something for people to do (of all ages) in that park that doesn't require equity actors


----------



## New Mouse

i think Im gonna start a string of posts about relocating all of Disney to a private island.   Post deletion is extremely selective around here.

On a related note, I think the orchestra is actually an enhancement and I wish we could see more classic entertainment such as this, the comedy players, etc. On a regular basis.    Having everything plugging an ip gets stale.


----------



## princesscinderella

WorldOfPooh said:


> Yeah,  I like Beauty and the Beast library attraction and the Frozen show attraction at DHS but never liked the Beauty and the Beast one at DHS.  There's something missing with it or it's cheaply done compared to the Frozen show or Beauty and the Beast library attraction.



I think for us the reason we never liked the Beauty and the beast show at DHS is that it was just too slapstick.

I think it’s great that some of the Disney musicians are getting a chance to showcase their talent while they workout the details with the actors union.  Now that the extra unemployment assistance has ended maybe they will speed up the negotiating.

edited for spelling


----------



## Dallasmomoftwo

So it looks like this new show is starting immediately?? I’ll be anxious to hear some reviews. Pretty much any show is better than none right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly I would be more into this than BatB (which I don't think is a great show - and certainly dated) plus fits the "old timey Hollywood" theme of that area




Agree a million percent and I have sweet memories of BatB. My kid was "princess of the day" back in 2015.


----------



## Jacq7414

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney society orchestra to replace BatB Live on Stage
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289924232835670016


This makes me sad. BatB live on stage is my daughters favorite. Beauty & the Beast has been her favorite movie for years. Hopefully a new revamped one comes back


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Carpets of Aladdin LOOK OUT!



Take it back


----------



## Vern60

WonderlandisReality said:


> Hugs. I am an RN that wears several hats at our healthcare organization. We have been in the thick of COVID since late February. During March and April I was putting in at least 80 hours a week. The toll on Healthcare workers has been extreme. We are encouraging everyone to take their vacations at this point because the burnout is almost universal at this point. And I agree that the risk of going to Disney for frontline healthcare workers looks a lot different than risk for a lot of other professionals. But just a note of caution: treat the parks as just as risky as your facility, even though you are on vacation follow the same PPE and cleaning guidelines, and do whatever you need to do to take a mental break from work.


Did you know the Swan and Dolphin are offering a nurses discount? I'm not sure how much, I just happened to come across it yesterday.


----------



## mattpeto

Jacq7414 said:


> This makes me sad. BatB live on stage is my daughters favorite. Beauty & the Beast has been her favorite movie for years. Hopefully a new revamped one comes back



HS needs some crowd eaters.  Could very well be just be a temporary show.


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> HS needs some crowd eaters.  Could very well be just be a temporary show.


It’s definitely a temporary show, but VotLM was also a temporary show when it debuted. 28 years later, its “temporary” run finally ended. We’ll see.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vern60 said:


> Did you know the Swan and Dolphin are offering a nurses discount? I'm not sure how much, I just happened to come across it yesterday.


They've offered this for as long as I can remember.  I used it about 10 years ago and believe it was around 20% off.


----------



## Mit88

Disney should bring this show back and put it in the BatB spot


----------



## anthony2k7

princesscinderella said:


> I think for us the reason we never liked the Beauty and the beast show at DHS is that it was just too slapstick.
> 
> I think it’s great that some of the Disney musicians are getting a chance to showcase their talent while they workout the details with the actors union.  Now that the extra unemployment assistance has ended maybe they will speed up the negotiating.
> 
> edited for spelling


What are Four For a Dollar up to these days? Would be great if they brought them back for the pre show.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Not to revisit the dreaded M word debate but I know many have said their upcoming trip depends on whether they will still have to wear masks at the park at the time of their trip. Current word from Dr. Pino is those in Orange County should be prepared to wear masks until at least the end of the year or even potentially into the spring.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200731-4vgltsukdncmtkhkbcoei72gwm-story.html


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

KBoopaloo said:


> Not to revisit the dreaded M word debate but I know many have said their trips depend on whether they will still have to wear masks at the park at the time of their trip. Current word from Dr. Pino is those in Orange County should be prepared to wear masks until at least the end of the year.
> 
> ‪https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...200731-4vgltsukdncmtkhkbcoei72gwm-story.html‬


As it should be everywhere we go.  This is a necessity for the time being whether it’s going to a theme park or the grocery store.  It’s up to each person to decide what’s acceptable for a vacation.  It’s temporary but necessary at the moment


----------



## Mit88

I prepared myself about 2 months ago that this (the m***’*) would last at least through the end of the year. I honestly wouldn’t be surprised if its still strongly suggested, if not mandatory, this time next year


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Where we live our numbers are very low, however the "m" word is mandatory if in public. We originally didn't want to go on vacation if we had to use them but I now currently prepared to do so. With the numbers coming in on a downward trend for Florida hopefully they will continue to go down for the next six weeks and be much better before we head out.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> I prepared myself about 2 months ago that this (the m***’*) would last at least through the end of the year. I honestly wouldn’t be surprised if its still strongly suggested, if not mandatory, this time next year


Agreed. I am still working from home and likely will be until January but am starting to think about what my “work” masks will look like when I am finally back in person.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> I wanted to admit that I used to play hide and seek in plush mountain, but I didn’t think it would be appropriate in the current climate, even if its been 2 decades since I did it.


Yes officer this comment right here!

The few stores I've been in over the years seemed to have done away with most of the fun aspects. The buttons, plushie mountains,, movies playing. It felt like a generic store and was pretty depressing. The only one we visit with maybe every few years in the one in Chicago on Michigan Ave. Also the only city I'll actually go into a Rainforest Cafe, for my son. Such a travesty considering the incredible dining scene in Chicago. To no one's surprise, we don't go to Rainforest Cafe at WDW. In fact I don't even like WOD at DS anymore. Watered down everything.


----------



## Jim Libasci

skeeter31 said:


> They’re not testing CMs at all. CMs have to take their temps at home before they go to work and if they have a high temp or have symptoms they need to get a test. Disney is not testing the bubble CMs everyday. And they wouldn’t be testing them in the “park hopping bubble“ plan either. Too much of an expense.


This is why I'm worried about my trip in a few weeks. I really want to go and feel safe, but I just may be more worried for the CM's than myself. there is no excuse for Disney not to be on the forefront of testing the CMs. the tech is available for 15 minute testing. If a big place like Disney invested in this they could help out the poor state.


----------



## princesscinderella

anthony2k7 said:


> What are Four For a Dollar up to these days? Would be great if they brought them back for the pre show.


I don’t know who four for a dollar are so I can’t answer your question.


----------



## CJK

anthony2k7 said:


> What are Four For a Dollar up to these days? Would be great if they brought them back for the pre show.


The main guy who played the janitor role and sang bass, was singing over at Universal as of late February. He sang in the Ragtime gals quartet in the Jimmy Fallon ride. Now, that was was pre-Covid, so not sure if he is still performing there now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think any public health expert would right now advise air travel, going to a hot spot to attend a mass gathering at a theme park, regardless of the precautions being taken. It’s not just deeming it too risky for yourself. It IS inherently risky, and some people have a false sense of security about it. Going there should be about accepting those risks, not deeming it “safe.”
> 
> It also goes both ways. People who feel it’s too risky get snide comments all the time about living under a rock forever, etc. As if deciding not to go to WDW in the middle of a pandemic while FL is spiking means you’re never going to do anything again.
> 
> Lots of people planning on going are in denial about the risks. Someone on here even said that odds are NOBODY at WDW has the virus. If people want to accept the risks, that’s great for them. But from what I have read around various sites, many are truly not aware of the actual risks and have a false sense of security based on the measures Disney has implemented.


Agreed. Some people seem to be treating this virus like terrorism.

'If you stay home and don't live your life then the virus wins!'

'I refuse to live in fear because of this virus!'

Sorry but we cannot will our way out of this; a healthy amount of knowledge and caution is demanded. You have to treat it as if everyone has the virus. Not in a paranoid way, in a don't-let-up-on-safety way. Don't assume some places, like WDW, are so safe that you can let down your guard.


----------



## Obliviate

hereforthechurros said:


> Agreed. Some people seem to be treating this virus like terrorism.
> 
> 'If you stay home and don't live your life then the virus wins!'
> 
> 'I refuse to live in fear because of this virus!'
> 
> Sorry but we cannot will our way out of this; a healthy amount of knowledge and caution is demanded. You have to treat it as if everyone has the virus. Not in a paranoid way, in a don't let up on safety way. Don't assume some places, like WDW, are so safe that you can let down your guard.



I agree as well. For some people though, being at WDW is almost as risky (if not safer) than staying home. Last night I drove through a popular open-air mall just to see how stupid some people can be, and boy what a **** show. Bars and restaurants were full (both inside and outside), no physical distancing at all and I'd say only 25% of people were wearing masks. It was really scary. Granted, I won't ever go anywhere near those places, but I can run into the same people while getting groceries, for example. Plus my university is still planning a hybrid reopening in less than a month, with students flying from all over the US. Guess how that's going to go. Realistically, I don't think being at WDW is going to increase my chances of getting covid significantly. Of course I still have to accept the risks and take every precaution.


----------



## MrsBooch

hereforthechurros said:


> Agreed. Some people seem to be treating this virus like terrorism.
> 
> 'If you stay home and don't live your life then the virus wins!'
> 
> 'I refuse to live in fear because of this virus!'
> 
> Sorry but we cannot will our way out of this; a healthy amount of knowledge and caution is demanded. You have to treat it as if everyone has the virus. Not in a paranoid way, in a don't-let-up-on-safety way. Don't assume some places, like WDW, are so safe that you can let down your guard.



who has said recently that they are going and planning on letting down their guard?


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> who has said recently that they are going and planning on letting down their guard?


No one, but lots saying they expect Disney to be safer than their normal day-to-day experiences which may or may not be true but it doesn’t matter, you have to have the same level of caution regardless. Simple odds tell us there will be people at wdw with the virus so while they’re doing everything they can, we have to do our part too. And that being safe, even overly so, isn’t living in fear but just being smart and realistic about the situation.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> No one, but lots saying they expect Disney to be safer than their normal day-to-day experiences which may or may not be true but it doesn’t matter, you have to have the same level of caution regardless. Simple odds tell us there will be people at wdw with the virus so while they’re doing everything they can, we have to do our part too. And that being safe, even overly so, isn’t living in fear but just being smart and realistic about the situation.



I think its OK to go to a place like Disney thats been far more on the side of “its very safe” than “its too dangerous”, and let your guard down, at least a little. Stay vigilant, but also try and enjoy the moment. Don’t forget that the virus is possibly present anywhere you go, no matter how safe, but trust Disney enough that they’re going to do all they can to keep their environment as safe as they possibly can. As long as you, the individual, is doing your part and have a mindful eye for your surroundings, there’s no reason you cant feel safe and have a good time without constantly thinking about worst case scenarios


----------



## yulilin3

Streaming the 1:45 orchestra show if you're interested in watching it. Link in my signature


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/phot...t-live-on-stage-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/phot...t-live-on-stage-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Blog Mickey always beats me  i was lucky to grab a same day reservation i guess people canceled because if Isaias. Anyways you can still watch live  currently 3 people sitting in the theater


----------



## hereforthechurros

I can’t find a Dis safe link and I’m sorry if it’s already been posted but I’ve seen it reported that pre-recorded HEA will now be shown in-room each evening from 6-10 pm on channel 74


----------



## Helvetica

hereforthechurros said:


> I can’t find a Dis safe link and I’m sorry if it’s already been posted but I’ve seen it reported that pre-recorded HEA will now be shown in-room each evening from 6-10 pm on channel 74



I can confirm that they were doing that when I was there last week. I don't recall the exact times.


----------



## Mit88

I watch HEA in my own room from 6-10 every night. And I dont need to pay $500 a night


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> I watch HEA in my own room from 6-10 every night. And I dont need to pay $500 a night



Is tHiS tHe fUtuRe of NiGHtiME enTerTaiMeNt budget costs?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

It was being talked about before if Disney is holding off advertising because of perception, just saw they’re “hosting” influencers, according to one influencers posting who flew in from a hot spot, so there’s that.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> I watch HEA in my own room from 6-10 every night. And I dont need to pay $500 a night


Exactly.  I didn't fly all the way out to Orlando, to sit in an expensive resort room and watch fireworks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WorldOfPooh said:


> Exactly.  I didn't fly all the way out to Orlando, to sit in an expensive resort room and watch fireworks.



No. That would be crazy. I fly all the way out to Orlando to sit in an expensive resort room and watch Stacey instead.


----------



## Pksmom03

I





MrsBooch said:


> who has said recently that they are going and planning on letting down their guard?


This was in regard to something I posted. The poster took issue with me saying Disney might be safer than my work right now due to Covid outbreak including deaths. I never said I was going to let my guard down. I view everyone I see as being possibly positive. I am far from being in denial just realistic.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> No. That would be crazy. I fly all the way out to Orlando to sit in an expensive resort room and watch Stacey instead.



Yuuuuuuup


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney is probably safer than a lot of people’s work and is probably safer than a lot of public places where we all live, but that doesn’t take into account (1) we don’t teleport straight onto Disney property, and (2) not going to the less safe place at home AND not traveling would be the safest option of all.

We go round and round with this from time to time, and I just don’t think the risk of traveling needs to be downplayed or justified. You’re either okay with it or you aren’t.


----------



## DonMa

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is probably safer than a lot of people’s work and is probably safer than a lot of public places where we all live, but that doesn’t take into account (1) we don’t teleport straight onto Disney property, and (2) not going to the less safe place at home AND not traveling would be the safest option of all.
> 
> We go round and round with this from time to time, and I just don’t think the risk of traveling needs to be downplayed or justified. You’re either okay with it or you aren’t.


For most of us comparing WDW to grocery stores, workplaces or local entertainment just doesn’t add up.  Not only the idea of traveling there by plane or whatever but in terms of effort/expense to go there.  There is a fundamental difference in hoping in my car and heading to a store in my area.  If I get to the store and I’m uncomfortable I hop in the car and head out.  Same with a local restaurant or entertainment venue.  To go to WDW is a massive effort/expense and you are locked in no matter what.  Plus you may have to quarantine 2 weeks in either side of the trip. Also there is the risk that somebody in the traveling group gets sick while there.  Than what?  Even if a kid gets an ear infection they run a fever and then you get to go sit in the hotel.   Trip ruined.  Effort wasted. Money lost. 
Now I certainly don’t begrudge anyone taking all of this into consideration and going for it.  Or anyone who can get there easily and minimize the effort/expense giving it a shot.  But deciding not to go does not mean you are cowering under a rock, and it’s not a fair comparison to put it up against less impactful situations


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Hey y’all long time lurker and infrequent poster. Brought the family here and arrived Saturday morning from North Carolina after rescheduling four times since our spring break. Also a Dvc member since 2011 so have come here 1 to 2 times a year for the last several years. Have to say, I can’t imagine Disney could’ve done a better job than what they’ve done with social distancing. So far we’ve been at MK & AK and mask compliance was 100%. One guy fighting at the front gate with someone because he wanted to wear a gator but aside from that everyone seems to behaving. Honestly, so glad we came. We really needed to get out of the house and frankly this is safer than our local environment as far as I can see. CMs are fantastic and in some cases even desperate to see guests which honestly makes me sad. In the villas at grand Floridian lobby for example, all of the staff jumps up every time anybody walks in to say hi. The waiters at the restaurants in the parks are super social and it seems like desperate to talk to people. Even though it is still cast member days yesterday and today for the parks, it is very strangely empty. I don’t miss fast passes although I thought I would, it’s actually pretty refreshing to not have to worry about where you’re running next except for dining reservations if you have them. If you are going to the parks, I suggest you do have dining reservations if you want them as their walk up availability seems to be low to none.  I would also say that posted wait times so far have been at most 50% of what’s posted.


No concerns whatsoever so far about eating inside, tables are spaced out at more than 6 feet and in some cases we were one of three parties dining in one of the smaller rooms in say Skipper canteen or Tiffins. Spacing on the floors of rides is more than adequate and so far guests have been very respectful of the signs. Trying to get my kids to see if they would want to go to Universal later this week, their main beef was that I need to prove to them that Universal will be as good with Covid as Disney is LOL. Pretty sure that’s never gonna happen.  We did rent a car as I was a little worried about dealing with magical express as well as the resort buses. Who knew most of the parks were only 10 minutes away?! 

If anyone has specific questions about being here let me know, so far as of almost 3 PM on Sunday the tropical storm has been a non-event in Orlando. Honestly if you’re going to leave home this is about as good as it gets. But it also makes me a little worried and sad as I believe there’s no way they’re making a decent profit on anything that’s open right now. I think it is probably most likely a combination of the quarantine bands and the uptick in Florida cases. A lot of locals I know who could drive within 10 hours have held off thinking this is a war zone, but again I think disney has done a great job with what they are offering.
Forgive typos please as this was a voice text sitting at the grand Floridian Beaches Pool drinking a captains mai tai.


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's going to be along the same lines as what they had with the Pixar concerts. They play a song and a character from that film just walks out and waves, sort of thing


I loved the Pixar show, but for the music more than the character walk ons.  I have a soft spot for movie scores, and I really love some of the Pixar scores.


----------



## indylaw99

I can't remember if anyone else has tried this yet, but one of the BIG perks of the new ROTR boarding group change is that you do NOT have to be in the park for the 2pm if you were in the park earlier in the day. 

We were in the park by 9:30 this morning but just happened to be on Slinky Dog at EXACTLY 10am and couldn't get a boarding group.   We rode things for awhile, ate lunch, and then walked back to Boardwalk. At 2pm we tried from our room and were able to get a backup boarding group, which looks like it will be called in the next two hours. The new app update of showing what groups are currently boarding will allow us to stay in our room until it gets closer and we need to head back.


----------



## ArielRae

Mit88 said:


> I watch HEA in my own room from 6-10 every night. And I dont need to pay $500 a night





WorldOfPooh said:


> Exactly.  I didn't fly all the way out to Orlando, to sit in an expensive resort room and watch fireworks.





DGsAtBLT said:


> No. That would be crazy. I fly all the way out to Orlando to sit in an expensive resort room and watch Stacey instead.



Here is Stacy for your home viewing pleasure. Save the airfare. 






Incase you need these too.


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

Mit88 said:


> We as a group here in this thread have revitalized interest and demand for an all but forgotten attraction at their main theme park at WDW. That’s not only interesting, but arguably worthy of lifetime APs and maybe a few Disney Legend awards.



Oh!  I should’ve mentioned CoA was basically a walk on, which is both an awesome thing and an ironic acknowledgment of a classic that is unappreciated in its time.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> I watch HEA in my own room from 6-10 every night. And I dont need to pay $500 a night


Okay? Yes it’s always available for free on YouTube anywhere but I’m sure you can imagine this would be appealing to those on-site who miss fireworks. Especially with limited night time activities these day. Do you have a post quota you have to meet every day in this thread or something?


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

indylaw99 said:


> I can't remember if anyone else has tried this yet, but one of the BIG perks of the new ROTR boarding group change is that you do NOT have to be in the park for the 2pm if you were in the park earlier in the day.
> 
> We were in the park by 9:30 this morning but just happened to be on Slinky Dog at EXACTLY 10am and couldn't get a boarding group.   We rode things for awhile, ate lunch, and then walked back to Boardwalk. At 2pm we tried from our room and were able to get a backup boarding group, which looks like it will be called in the next two hours. The new app update of showing what groups are currently boarding will allow us to stay in our room until it gets closer and we need to head back.



We will be trying this if we can’t get the 10 AM boarding group on Wednesday, thank you!!  Also at BWV then.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Hey y’all long time lurker and infrequent poster. Brought the family here and arrived Saturday morning from North Carolina after rescheduling four times since our spring break. Also a Dvc member since 2011 so have come here 1 to 2 times a year for the last several years. Have to say, I can’t imagine Disney could’ve done a better job than what they’ve done with social distancing. So far we’ve been at MK & AK and mask compliance was 100%. One guy fighting at the front gate with someone because he wanted to wear a gator but aside from that everyone seems to behaving. Honestly, so glad we came. We really needed to get out of the house and frankly this is safer than our local environment as far as I can see. CMs are fantastic and in some cases even desperate to see guests which honestly makes me sad. In the villas at grand Floridian lobby for example, all of the staff jumps up every time anybody walks in to say hi. The waiters at the restaurants in the parks are super social and it seems like desperate to talk to people. Even though it is still cast member days yesterday and today for the parks, it is very strangely empty. I don’t miss fast passes although I thought I would, it’s actually pretty refreshing to not have to worry about where you’re running next except for dining reservations if you have them. If you are going to the parks, I suggest you do have dining reservations if you want them as their walk up availability seems to be low to none.  I would also say that posted wait times so far have been at most 50% of what’s posted.
> 
> 
> No concerns whatsoever so far about eating inside, tables are spaced out at more than 6 feet and in some cases we were one of three parties dining in one of the smaller rooms in say Skipper canteen or Tiffins. Spacing on the floors of rides is more than adequate and so far guests have been very respectful of the signs. Trying to get my kids to see if they would want to go to Universal later this week, their main beef was that I need to prove to them that Universal will be as good with Covid as Disney is LOL. Pretty sure that’s never gonna happen.  We did rent a car as I was a little worried about dealing with magical express as well as the resort buses. Who knew most of the parks were only 10 minutes away?!
> 
> If anyone has specific questions about being here let me know, so far as of almost 3 PM on Sunday the tropical storm has been a non-event in Orlando. Honestly if you’re going to leave home this is about as good as it gets. But it also makes me a little worried and sad as I believe there’s no way they’re making a decent profit on anything that’s open right now. I think it is probably most likely a combination of the quarantine bands and the uptick in Florida cases. A lot of locals I know who could drive within 10 hours have held off thinking this is a war zone, but again I think disney has done a great job with what they are offering.
> Forgive typos please as this was a voice text sitting at the grand Floridian Beaches Pool drinking a captains mai tai.


Have you seen any of the NBA players from your balcony or the monorail?


----------



## hereforthechurros

indylaw99 said:


> I can't remember if anyone else has tried this yet, but one of the BIG perks of the new ROTR boarding group change is that you do NOT have to be in the park for the 2pm if you were in the park earlier in the day.
> 
> We were in the park by 9:30 this morning but just happened to be on Slinky Dog at EXACTLY 10am and couldn't get a boarding group.   We rode things for awhile, ate lunch, and then walked back to Boardwalk. At 2pm we tried from our room and were able to get a backup boarding group, which looks like it will be called in the next two hours. The new app update of showing what groups are currently boarding will allow us to stay in our room until it gets closer and we need to head back


that was news to me too but others were quick to reply that it’s always been that way. As long as you had checked into Hs you could leave and book the BG from elsewhere. Seems a lot of us didn’t know!

How’s the walk to HS from BW Any detours or issues since they’ve reopened?


----------



## indylaw99

hereforthechurros said:


> that was news to me too but others were quick to reply that it’s always been that way. As long as you had checked into Hs you could leave and book the BG from elsewhere. Seems a lot of us didn’t know!
> 
> How’s the walk to HS from BW Any detours or issues since they’ve reopened?



It's a breeze! Nothing in the way at all anymore and fabulous for social distancing!


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

WorldOfPooh said:


> Have you seen any of the NBA players from your balcony or the monorail?


 
No, and my two teenagers are obsessively stalking (disclaimer, the Charlotte Hornets were so bad they didn’t even make it).  Aside from the big blue fence it’s like they are not even here.


----------



## armerida

Can anyone who has recently visited or is there now comment on buses from the parks to Disney Springs? I know in the past, they haven’t started running until 4:00. Is that still the case, or have they started running them earlier/later? Thanks!


----------



## anthony2k7

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Oh!  I should’ve mentioned CoA was basically a walk on, which is both an awesome thing and an ironic acknowledgment of a classic that is unappreciated in its time.


I can see CoA going seasonal only. Its just not popular anymore!


----------



## yulilin3

I really enjoyed the new show,  it's great to hear live music at the park again,  wished there was more characters


----------



## aroundtheriverbend

yulilin3 said:


> I really enjoyed the new show,  it's great to hear live music at the park again,  wished there was more characters



Sorry, which new show?


----------



## Mit88

Decorations for Halloween will still be put up at Magic Kingdom


----------



## rstevens333

How can you people worry about quarantines and public safety and fireworks in a world without Voyage of the Little Mermaid?


----------



## yulilin3

aroundtheriverbend said:


> Sorry, which new show?


Societal orchestra and friends at dhs


----------



## Vern60

rstevens333 said:


> How can you people worry about quarantines and public safety and fireworks in a world without Voyage of the Little Mermaid?


Once you hop on one of those magical carpets at CofA the poor little mermaid just sinks under the sea, never to be seen again!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

DGsAtBLT said:


> No. That would be crazy. I fly all the way out to Orlando to sit in an expensive resort room and watch Stacey instead.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

WorldOfPooh said:


> It's a forum.  Half the stuff on it is speculation and suggestions.
> If you don't like the plan or opinion then it shouldn't bother you.  But there's no reason for you to sqaush ideas or opinions.  Our country was built on freedom of speech and ideas.



You do realize freedom of speech works both ways, right?

You have the freedom to share an idea or express an opinion. And people have the freedom to express their opinion if they don’t think the idea is very good ...


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> Do your own research if you care that much.  I suspect you’re arguing in bad faith.



I worked in a class 10+ cleanroom for many years and understand particulate generators/quantification when I was in my teens. Naturally, a trigger point would be HEPA or ULPA filters.

But, you're greater point is well received. I have this undesirable trait to translate a potential of an objection into a technical challenge. For that, I truly do apologize. 

I have enough wisdom to know I don't have enough wisdom.

With apologies and gratitude....


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> It was being talked about before if Disney is holding off advertising because of perception, just saw they’re “hosting” influencers, according to one influencers posting who flew in from a hot spot, so there’s that.



The “hosted” stuff likely comes out of the PR budget.

Rather than spending millions on a mass ad buy, comping a room (when hotels aren’t full), tickets and some meals isn’t too significant to the bottom line and could have a great return - since these influencers reach the people who are most likely to travel to Disney right now ... rather than putting a mass public appeal out.  It makes sense for them to take baby steps and take the cheaper more targeted route. I still don’t think we will see much national advertising for a while, they’ll stick to more of the PR “hosted” targeted influencer stuff.

ETA: Last year, an instagrammer I really like was hosted on a Halloween on the High Seas cruise. We had tossed around doing one at some point - but after I followed her family’s experience, I was sold and we booked that Disney cruise ... 18 days in advance of sailing. I was definitely influenced


----------



## Brianstl

Marionnette said:


> I’m actually looking forward to the Society Orchestra performances and I’m curious to see what the “and Friends” part includes.
> 
> But then, I’m old and welcome the opportunity to sit and listen to live music.


They will be playing with Metallica.


----------



## princesscinderella

Brianstl said:


> They will be playing with Metallica.


That would be awesome!!  One of the harpists at Victoria and Albert’s a few years ago played Metallica and a lot of other rock song on the harp while we were dining.  We had so much fun playing name that tune.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rstevens333 said:


> How can you people worry about quarantines and public safety and fireworks in a world without Voyage of the Little Mermaid?


I am disturbed by how sad the loss of VoLM is making me. I am a freaking adult. I should not be this upset


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I worked in a class 10+ cleanroom for many years and understand particulate generators/quantification when I was in my teens. Naturally, a trigger point would be HEPA or ULPA filters.
> 
> But, you're greater point is well received. I have this undesirable trait to translate a potential of an objection into a technical challenge. For that, I truly do apologize.
> 
> I have enough wisdom to know I don't have enough wisdom.
> 
> With apologies and gratitude....


...May I never spar with you


----------



## Hettie

But the most important question...can you take a drink in? And not because I want an excuse to not wear a mask, it’s just that I want to drink.

Edited: forgot the @yulilin3  quote, this is regarding the new orchestra show.


----------



## cgattis

Brianstl said:


> They will be playing with Metallica.


Now I might wear a mask in 100 degree temps for that!!


----------



## yulilin3

Hettie said:


> But the most important question...can you take a drink in? And not because I want an excuse to not wear a mask, it’s just that I want to drink.
> 
> Edited: forgot the @yulilin3  quote, this is regarding the new orchestra show.


Well,  i had a coffee and cinnamon roll from Starbucks and was able to eat and drink while waiting for the show,  BUT, I had no one around,  i think there were maybe a total of 20 people in the theater.
The cm did see me eating and drinking and didn't say anything


----------



## Ariel 1715

gottalovepluto said:


> I am disturbed by how sad the loss of VoLM is making me. I am a freaking adult. I should not be this upset


I am with you!!


----------



## Jothmas

A return of Hunchback or a show based on Newsies would be nice.


----------



## karly05

Marionnette said:


> I’m actually looking forward to the Society Orchestra performances and I’m curious to see what the “and Friends” part includes.
> 
> But then, I’m old and welcome the opportunity to sit and listen to live music.



I watched it online and enjoyed it! I would definitely go see it live if I were there. No spoilers, but there were a couple of fun surprises in the musical selections and I got emotional at seeing a couple of the "friends."

@Jothmas - Yes, Hunchback!!! Please!!!


----------



## Llama mama

yulilin3 said:


> Well,  i had a coffee and cinnamon roll from Starbucks and was able to eat and drink while waiting for the show,  BUT, I had no one around,  i think there were maybe a total of 20 people in the theater.
> The cm did see me eating and drinking and didn't say anything


I was there today and heard music when walking to TOT ! Never occurred to me a show was going on lol . We had no clue . I am ashamed to say we walked by at least twice . We return on Wednesday, we will have to check it out .


----------



## armerida

yulilin3 said:


> Well,  i had a coffee and cinnamon roll from Starbucks and was able to eat and drink while waiting for the show,  BUT, I had no one around,  i think there were maybe a total of 20 people in the theater.
> The cm did see me eating and drinking and didn't say anything


@yulilin3 Do you know if the same is true at the Epcot American Gardens stage? Wondering if they would allow me to enjoy a margarita and tostada while watching Mariachi Cobre perform on stage...


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anyone have an inside scoop on when things like the portrait silhouette artists may return to Disney Springs or MK? 

We tried to get it done at DS but the last 4 visits, the booth has been closed (unless it's moved and I missed it!). At MK earlier this week, the cart was still covered.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Aimeedyan said:


> Anyone have an inside scoop on when things like the portrait silhouette artists may return to Disney Springs or MK?
> 
> We tried to get it done at DS but the last 4 visits, the booth has been closed (unless it's moved and I missed it!). At MK earlier this week, the cart was still covered.



Most likely won’t be back as long as masks are necessary and required. Mask would need to be removed for it. I don’t think it will be available for a long time.


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> Most likely won’t be back as long as masks are necessary and required. Mask would need to be removed for it. I don’t think it will be available for a long time.


Yeah this sounds right. They’re not going to let you remove your mask for the painting, so they won’t bring those artists back until after masks aren’t required.


----------



## JacknSally

*If we see reports that Splash is down tomorrow, this might be why.   


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290133785011302400*


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *If we see reports that Splash is down tomorrow, this might be why.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290133785011302400*


Ay Dios mio.

Any rumors that Disney's 5th park will be called Epic Failiverse?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Ugh, Splash has really struggled lately.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Vern60 said:


> Once you hop on one of those magical carpets at CofA the poor little mermaid just sinks under the sea, never to be seen again!



Aparently so does Splash Mountain now.


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> @yulilin3 Do you know if the same is true at the Epcot American Gardens stage? Wondering if they would allow me to enjoy a margarita and tostada while watching Mariachi Cobre perform on stage...


I brought in food from one of the f&w booths.  No problem.


----------



## Dulcee

Hi, we’ve been here for 2.5 days now. Honestly things have gone really well thus far for us. We did Magic Kingdom on Saturday and Hollywood Studios on Sunday. Posted wait times seem high at points but once in line we haven’t found them to be accurate. At one point BTM was posted at 45, got in line and we were off in 20 minutes. That happened many, many times Saturday.

Hurricane day yesterday at Hollywood Studios was great. Again, wait times not really being accurate. At one point Smuggler’s run was listed at 40, we waited 15. We did everything, including Rise via a 2pm boarding pass.

I’m surprised at seeing people say mask compliance isn’t good. We’re watching and have rarely even seen noses sticking out, much less masks completely off. Yes there are people off to the side who don’t actively have a sandwich in their mouth with a mask off but they are more than 6 feet away from others, outside and not mobile. In two days we’ve seen two people actively walking around without a mask.

We’ve also found spacing in table service restaurants to be done well. We’ve eaten at Sana’a and the Wave. Both are new for us due to pandemic limited dining and we agreed we’ll 100% plan on going back to the wave. Great food! 

Off to Epcot today!


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *If we see reports that Splash is down tomorrow, this might be why.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290133785011302400*



uhhhh....why would they tell them to stay in the boat...??? She said getting out was a safety hazard buuuut...am I missing something? This seems really bad.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> uhhhh....why would they tell them to stay in the boat...??? She said getting out was a safety hazard buuuut...am I missing something? This seems really bad.


If people get out and the boat starts moving, then they could be knocked in to the water and the current.  The boat didn’t fully sink so they would have gotten wet but no worse than that.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> If people get out and the boat starts moving, then they could be knocked in to the water and the current.  The boat didn’t fully sink so they would have gotten wet but no worse than that.



The boat sinks, you get out.  That cm needs new training.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> If people get out and the boat starts moving, then they could be knocked in to the water and the current.  The boat didn’t fully sink so they would have gotten wet but no worse than that.



I think most people would panic if the boat started taking on water and sinking. What if there was a small 40” child sitting in there? Wouldn’t take much water to be pretty high up on a small child in seated position. When Jungle Cruise started sinking, they didn’t tell people to stay seated when they got up and started standing on the outside of the boat.

This CM did not act appropriately, acting like the guests should have stayed in a sinking log. This is ridiculous.


----------



## yulilin3

Everyone LOVES to jump to conclusions. This is their training,  the cm doesn't make up the rule.  It's a safety hazard cause they can fall into the ride mechanism itself.  They are not going to drown if they stay in the log but they might fall and injure themselves if they fall from the side and into the canal. I know it seems scary,  obviously no one wants to go through that but I would trust the cm who operates the ride about safety issues


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone LOVES to jump to conclusions. This is their training,  the cm doesn't make up the rule.  It's a safety hazard cause they can fall into the ride mechanism itself.  They are not going to drown if they stay in the log but they might fall and injure themselves if they fall from the side and into the canal. I know it seems scary,  obviously no one wants to go through that but I would trust the cm who operates the ride about safety issues



My issue is that the guests are already out of the vehicle and she is admonishing them for getting out. They’re not in the boat while she’s telling them to stay in. What is the point of how she is speaking to them? They got out because their log was taking on water and they were scared. Are they supposed to get back IN the water filled log at that point?


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> My issue is that the guests are already out of the vehicle and she is admonishing them for getting out. They’re not in the boat while she’s telling them to stay in. What is the point of how she is speaking to them? They got out because their log was taking on water and they were scared. Are they supposed to get back IN the water filled log at that point?



Not to mention, its not a safety issue when they are already standing alongside the boat.  She talks to them as if they should have known to stay in the sinking boat...how would they know this?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> Not to mention, its not a safety issue when they are already standing alongside the boat.  She talks to them as if they should have known to stay in the sinking boat...how would they know this?



Exactly. You remain in the vehicle even if it’s taking on water and you have no idea how deep the water is?

The scary part is if you look at one of the photos of the log, the front row became fully submberged. Could easily be up to a 40” child’s neck, even head because they’re sitting. Still stay in the vehicle then?

And what if you couldn’t get a small child out of the restraint? Yikes. Really scary.


----------



## OKW Lover

New Mouse said:


> Not to mention, its not a safety issue when they are already standing alongside the boat.  She talks to them as if they should have known to stay in the sinking boat...how would they know this?


While I don't know just where this happened, the area could be dangerous for non-trained people to be.  A couple of years ago my niece was a CP and her attractions were BTMR and Splash.  She told us that there are various spots around the trough that present hazards and they are trained on where to walk and what to avoid.  They are also trained in evacuation procedures for guests.  I have no doubt this CM was doing what they felt was the safest for the guest.


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Everyone LOVES to jump to conclusions. This is their training,  the cm doesn't make up the rule.  It's a safety hazard cause they can fall into the ride mechanism itself.  They are not going to drown if they stay in the log but they might fall and injure themselves if they fall from the side and into the canal. I know it seems scary,  obviously no one wants to go through that but I would trust the cm who operates the ride about safety issues



I LOVE CM’s and typically I will defend them no matter what bc i do trust that they are trained in these situations- but if anyone thinks I’m going to look at my terrified 5 year old and say “don’t worry - it’s safer in the boat” while the water is inching closer to his head & I’m not physically able to grab him or hold onto him- not happening.


----------



## JaxDad

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly. You remain in the vehicle even if it’s taking on water and you have no idea how deep the water is?
> 
> The scary part is if you look at one of the photos of the log, the front row became fully submberged. Could easily be up to a 40” child’s neck, even head because they’re sitting. Still stay in the vehicle then?
> 
> And what if you couldn’t get a small child out of the restraint? Yikes. Really scary.


Wow! Even the 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea "submarines" didn't go fully submerged.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> I LOVE CM’s and typically I will defend them no matter what bc i do trust that they are trained in these situations- but if anyone thinks I’m going to look at my terrified 5 year old and say “don’t worry - it’s safer in the boat” while the water is inching closer to his head & I’m not physically able to grab him or hold onto him- not happening.



I love CMs too - I was one! I almost always lean in defense of CMs.

This CM is being argumentative over whether the guests should have gotten out after they were already out. The CM should have used a little more common sense - of course a guest is going to evacuate a log that’s significantly taking on water when they have no idea how deep the water is.

Instead of arguing with them about what they should have done, she should be working the next step - how to fix it. She’s acting like the log filling up is no big deal. Very bizarre.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

nvm


----------



## charmed59

MickeyWaffles said:


> She’s acting like the log filling up is no big deal. Very bizarre.



Makes me wonder if she’s seen this happen before.


----------



## Dentam

Hmm, kinda scared to go on splash now... guess they're going to be redoing this ride at a good time if it's starting to deteriorate this badly!


----------



## wdwrule

How does that saying go? “Stay outta the d*** lakes!”  But “Stay in the d*** sinking log!”


----------



## yulilin3

New Mouse said:


> Not to mention, its not a safety issue when they are already standing alongside the boat.  She talks to them as if they should have known to stay in the sinking boat...how would they know this?


Maybe they were told to stay in the boat through speaker once the cm at the video controls saw what was happening.  We can't know the whole story from a 10 second clip


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe they were told to stay in the boat through speaker once the cm at the video controls saw what was happening.  We can't know the whole story from a 10 second clip



Or we could just look at the situation for what it is.  A boat's sinking, you get out.  The family is already out, there is literally 0 to gain from what the cm said.   Its not like they were going for a stroll when they got out.


----------



## Lewisc

mattpeto said:


> Is tHiS tHe fUtuRe of NiGHtiME enTerTaiMeNt budget costs?


Yes.


DGsAtBLT said:


> It was being talked about before if Disney is holding off advertising because of perception, just saw they’re “hosting” influencers, according to one influencers posting who flew in from a hot spot, so there’s that.


No reason to waste a lot of $$$ advertising. Ads wont attract guest subject to quarantine coming and/or going. Won't attract guests concerned about health flying. Unhappy about modified experiences. Mask issues.


----------



## osufeth24

You can tell AP silver's are back  because August is looking pretty bare for park reservations


----------



## jenjersnap

We are on our 5th day here (and just moved to our second resort). So far, most reported experiences have been true for us too. Both Raglan Road and Beaches & Cream were a little sketchy with physical distancing, crowding and, well, sanitary practices. Topolino’s did a fantastic job of it all though. Biergarten today!

Wait times are wildly over.stated. We haven’t waited 50% of stated times. At DHS on Saturday, rope drop was crazy but inside park it didn’t seem bad. We didn’t get a 10 am rioters big, got one at 2 pm but were not called because of extensive down time. I despair of riding it at this point. We did ride every other ride in park twice and had leisurely lunch and left at 3:30 so felt like a productive day.

I wasn’t a sky liner believer but we loved them during our Riviera stay. We loved everything about Riviera, in fact. We would buy there in a minute if they loosened the restrictions.

So happy to see CM feeling empowered to enforce mask rules. Compliance ok but people will try to get away with whatever they can which is disheartening. 

Lastly, I was disappointed that we were only offered $47 each to remove ph plus from our 10 day plus flex tickets bought in 2019. Bad form on Disney’s part, IMO. GR manager was ver nice and sympathetic but hands were tied.


----------



## New Mouse

jenjersnap said:


> We are on our 5th day here (and just moved to our second resort). So far, most reported experiences have been true for us too. Both Raglan Road and Beaches & Cream were a little sketchy with physical distancing, crowding and, well, sanitary practices. Topolino’s did a fantastic job of it all though. Biergarten today!
> 
> Wait times are wildly over.stated. We haven’t waited 50% of stated times. At DHS on Saturday, rope drop was crazy but inside park it didn’t seem bad. We didn’t get a 10 am rioters big, got one at 2 pm but were not called because of extensive down time. I despair of riding it at this point. We did ride every other ride in park twice and had leisurely lunch and left at 3:30 so felt like a productive day.
> 
> I wasn’t a sky liner believer but we loved them during our Riviera stay. We loved everything about Riviera, in fact. We would buy there in a minute if they loosened the restrictions.
> 
> So happy to see CM feeling empowered to enforce mask rules. Compliance ok but people will try to get away with whatever they can which is disheartening.
> 
> Lastly, I was disappointed that we were only offered $47 each to remove ph plus from our 10 day plus flex tickets bought in 2019. Bad form on Disney’s part, IMO. GR manager was ver nice and sympathetic but hands were tied.



Prices on ad ons such as ph and plus are dirt cheap compared to what one would expect.   Its why Disney didnt flinch on offering refunds.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> You can tell AP silver's are back  because August is looking pretty bare for park reservations


Could blacked out APs still make park reservations for non-blacked out dates when the system was first rolled out?


----------



## mum22girlz

jenjersnap said:


> Lastly, I was disappointed that we were only offered $47 each to remove ph plus from our 10 day plus flex tickets bought in 2019. Bad form on Disney’s part, IMO. GR manager was ver nice and sympathetic but hands were tied.



We are heading down the end of November and also have PH tickets. I'm happy to hear that they are offering some sort of refund. Where did you go to get the refund?


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Could blacked out APs still make park reservations for non-blacked out dates when the system was first rolled out?



I think so, but not 100% sure. Wouldn't surprise me if many were just waiting to see before booking


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290292538469838850


----------



## DGsAtBLT

That Splash boat 

I really don’t think most people would comply with a CM to stay in the boat when “land” is right there and it’s literally sinking. Not everyone is expert enough to know how deep it is to predict what would happen, and having a child in there would have been scary. That’s over their heads. Even a tall adult would be sitting there with just their head out.

I remember when people were upset when the lap bars were installed because of fear of this kind of scenario, but I maybe stupidly didn’t think the logs could go under that deep. Did the CMs release the lap bars but then expect the people to sit in the boat, or is there another way?


----------



## csmith1004

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe they were told to stay in the boat through speaker once the cm at the video controls saw what was happening.  We can't know the whole story from a 10 second clip



The clip also doesn’t show the boat before they got out. It is highly likely it was the act of them exiting the boat that caused it to fill up and sink. While in the boat it may have only had a couple of inches of water and they panicked anyway. I honestly don’t know how I’d react in the situation but from the safety of my couch I say they should have stayed in the boat until assistance arrived.


----------



## only hope

hereforthechurros said:


> Could blacked out APs still make park reservations for non-blacked out dates when the system was first rolled out?



Yes. I booked three days the first day it opened to non-resort people.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Am I the only who who sees the metaphor here?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

SaintsManiac said:


> Am I the only who who sees the metaphor here?



No, you're not.  But I think the metaphor was more appropriately demonstrated with the sinking Jungle Cruise boat, based on size alone.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Did the CMs release the lap bars but then expect the people to sit in the boat, or is there another way?



This, to me, is a deep concern.  Is the lap bar limited on the downward/set position such that a self-evacuation is possible?  If it does require a CM to release it, then I find that to be a serious risk.


----------



## ParrotBill

I can't tell, but have to believe there was a lot of water in the bottom to prompt them to want to get out.  I think if it got to a foot deep I would be getting ready. At seat height I'd be scrambling to get out if adjacent to a safe spot. I'd be worried the log could roll and cause serious injury or death if that happened.  Also, I'd be thinking, great, fully soaked. Are they going to take me back to my hotel and refund my park day? Or make me ride the bus?  And, there goes my phone (normally sheltered in a plastic bag, but not going to survive being submerged.)  Is Disney going to take me to a dealer and buy me a new one today, because I can't visit the parks without it.


----------



## ParrotBill

Also, I think Splash Mountain is not leaving without a fight. LOL.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> That Splash boat
> 
> I really don’t think most people would comply with a CM to stay in the boat when “land” is right there and it’s literally sinking. Not everyone is expert enough to know how deep it is to predict what would happen, and having a child in there would have been scary. That’s over their heads. Even a tall adult would be sitting there with just their head out.
> 
> I remember when people were upset when the lap bars were installed because of fear of this kind of scenario, but I maybe stupidly didn’t think the logs could go under that deep. Did the CMs release the lap bars but then expect the people to sit in the boat, or is there another way?


*
I didn’t think it was this deep, either! That surprised me more than anything.*
*
Other tweets say they had to slide out from under the bars - they weren’t released by CMs.*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290156166471811072*


----------



## LaDonna

ParrotBill said:


> I can't tell, but have to believe there was a lot of water in the bottom to prompt them to want to get out.  I think if it got to a foot deep I would be getting ready. At seat height I'd be scrambling to get out if adjacent to a safe spot. I'd be worried the log could roll and cause serious injury or death if that happened.  Also, I'd be thinking, great, fully soaked. Are they going to take me back to my hotel and refund my park day? Or make me ride the bus?  And, there goes my phone (normally sheltered in a plastic bag, but not going to survive being submerged.)  Is Disney going to take me to a dealer and buy me a new one today, because I can't visit the parks without it.



They may have gave some new clothes. One trip my son had thrown up all over hisself and me while eating at HS. It was quite the moment. The staff was so helpful and nice having to come clean it up and they gave us a gift certificate to immediately go purchase some new clothes


----------



## csmith1004

JacknSally said:


> *I didn’t think it was this deep, either! That surprised me more than anything.*
> 
> *Other tweets say they had to slide out from under the bars - they weren’t released by CMs.*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290156166471811072*


Again, if that before pic is literally just before they got out then they are the reason the boat sunk. That little bit of water in the bottom of the boat is not a serious risk.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/splash-mountain-ride-vehicle-sinks-at-magic-kingdom-guests-evacuated/
A few more details in this report.  Particularly interesting is the fact that the nose of the boat is capable of going underneath the boat in front of it.  Enough said, IMO.


----------



## MN96

hertamaniac said:


> This, to me, is a deep concern.  Is the lap bar limited on the downward/set position such that a self-evacuation is possible?  If it does require a CM to release it, then I find that to be a serious risk.


to my understanding too, the only safety measure that the lap bars provide is to prevent people from injuring themselves by getting out, in other situations (should a boat sink and somehow capsize) they are only a risk. When they added them a few years ago I was concerned though it’s probably irrational.


----------



## xuxa777

csmith1004 said:


> The clip also doesn’t show the boat before they got out. It is highly likely it was the act of them exiting the boat that caused it to fill up and sink. While in the boat it may have only had a couple of inches of water and they panicked anyway. I honestly don’t know how I’d react in the situation but from the safety of my couch I say they should have stayed in the boat until assistance arrived.



That is most likely what happened. Water is often in the boat regardless. They stopped the ride for some other reason, causes a "wave" causing some more water to come in, but nowhere near enough to be an issue. Couple of riders panic and begin getting out which will lower sections of the boat thus allowing more water to get in and "sink" the boat. Especially since the boats are not full with with the covid restrictions. So the act of the people getting out caused the boat to sink and out others in danger and then also the riders are now in an unsafe area, making things much worse.


----------



## only hope

hertamaniac said:


> This, to me, is a deep concern.  Is the lap bar limited on the downward/set position such that a self-evacuation is possible?  If it does require a CM to release it, then I find that to be a serious risk.



It depends on the people. If there’s a significant size difference between the two people, the smaller person would be able to get out easily. Even when I ride by myself, the bar has never gone down far enough that I couldn’t get out if I wanted to (I never have).


----------



## jenjersnap

mum22girlz said:


> We are heading down the end of November and also have PH tickets. I'm happy to hear that they are offering some sort of refund. Where did you go to get the refund?



guest relations


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think for people to panic and leave a log in the middle of the attraction, it makes more sense that it was currently taking on water, not they were sitting there with water that had sloshed in covering their feet. 

Anything is possible of course.


----------



## MrsBooch

I'll wait until we hear exactly what happened - i think the speculation here is pretty pointless. It's fine saying what you would or wouldn't do in the situation - but we can't possibly guess what happened based on the posted videos and pictures. They aren't long enough to surmise if it was taking on water before, if there was already water, if someone panicked and got out early etc - I just know if it WAS taking on active water, I'm out.


----------



## csmith1004

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/splash-mountain-ride-vehicle-sinks-at-magic-kingdom-guests-evacuated/
> A few more details in this report.  Particularly interesting is the fact that the nose of the boat is capable of going underneath the boat in front of it.  Enough said, IMO.


It would make sense if the boat In back is submerged and the one in front is not. Pretty sure the sunk boat went under the other one after the people got out since you don’t see that in the posted pictures.


----------



## Farro

We need some rumors....


----------



## jenjersnap

New Mouse said:


> Prices on ad ons such as ph and plus are dirt cheap compared to what one would expect.   Its why Disney didnt flinch on offering refunds.



yes, but their worth is much higher. Having fun with family right now so don’t have time to recalculate actual worth but this is much lower. Just an informational heads up for optimistic folks like me not to go into it thinking they are giving back full value.


----------



## JacknSally

*Y'ALL, WE'RE FAMOUS!*
*
This is the first thread mentioned in Ryno’s Top 3 Trending Threads video from 8/1   *
*




*


----------



## WorldOfPooh

JacknSally said:


> *If we see reports that Splash is down tomorrow, this might be why.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290133785011302400*


Sinking Ship


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Y'ALL, WE'RE FAMOUS!*
> 
> *This is the first thread mentioned in Ryno’s Top 3 Trending Threads video from 8/1   *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


"detailed, lengthy..._*exhaustingly*_ lengthy thread"


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

csmith1004 said:


> It would make sense if the boat In back is submerged and the one in front is not. Pretty sure the sunk boat went under the other one after the people got out since you don’t see that in the posted pictures.



I'm aware of whats in the pictures and I don't disagree with you regarding the timing of what was shown, but I'm making a different point.  If a boat is weighted down with guests, continues to take on water, and has the ability to be pushed under the boat in front of it, what do you suppose might happen to those guests if they stay in boat?  From a safety and common sense standpoint, I'm not even sure why this is being debated.  Until I saw the photo, I for one had no idea that channel was deep enough to allow a boat to actually submerge under another.


----------



## Pens Fan

jenjersnap said:


> yes, but their worth is much higher. Having fun with family right now so don’t have time to recalculate actual worth but this is much lower. Just an informational heads up for optimistic folks like me not to go into it thinking they are giving back full value.



Yeah, my son called to have the park hopper plus portion of his 7 day ticket refunded and only got $30-something back.  Neither of us could recall what it actually cost to add them on as he bought the tickets over a year ago, but we're pretty sure it was more than that.  It appeared to us that Disney simply refunded the difference in what he paid vs what a ticket costs today (after 2 price increases since he purchased the ticket).  I could understand that logic if park hopping and water parks were still available and someone simply changed their mind and wanted them removed.  But as you paid for something that Disney cannot provide, they should have refunded the actual cost of those things when the ticket was purchased.  Oh well.

At the end of the day - like you said - it's not worth spending vacation time fighting with them over it.  I imagine their system isn't set up to do handle it the way we'd like so my son just took the refund they gave him and moved on.

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Moliphino

Pens Fan said:


> Yeah, my son called to have the park hopper plus portion of his 7 day ticket refunded and only got $30-something back.  Neither of us could recall what it actually cost to add them on as he bought the tickets over a year ago, but we're pretty sure it was more than that.  It appeared to us that Disney simply refunded the difference in what he paid vs what a ticket costs today (after 2 price increases since he purchased the ticket).  I could understand that logic if park hopping and water parks were still available and someone simply changed their mind and wanted them removed.  But as you paid for something that Disney cannot provide, they should have refunded the actual cost of those things when the ticket was purchased.  Oh well.
> 
> At the end of the day - like you said - it's not worth spending vacation time fighting with them over it.  I imagine their system isn't set up to do handle it the way we'd like so my son just took the refund they gave him and moved on.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!



That was what I was worried about. We'll probably save our park hoppers for next year and buy new non-hoppers if we do actually get to go this year.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Pens Fan said:


> Yeah, my son called to have the park hopper plus portion of his 7 day ticket refunded and only got $30-something back.  Neither of us could recall what it actually cost to add them on as he bought the tickets over a year ago, but we're pretty sure it was more than that.  It appeared to us that Disney simply refunded the difference in what he paid vs what a ticket costs today (after 2 price increases since he purchased the ticket).  I could understand that logic if park hopping and water parks were still available and someone simply changed their mind and wanted them removed.  But as you paid for something that Disney cannot provide, they should have refunded the actual cost of those things when the ticket was purchased.  Oh well.
> 
> At the end of the day - like you said - it's not worth spending vacation time fighting with them over it.  I imagine their system isn't set up to do handle it the way we'd like so my son just took the refund they gave him and moved on.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!


$60 to upgrade to park hopper.  (regardless of how many days you have tickets for).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pens Fan said:


> Yeah, my son called to have the park hopper plus portion of his 7 day ticket refunded and only got $30-something back.  Neither of us could recall what it actually cost to add them on as he bought the tickets over a year ago, but we're pretty sure it was more than that.  It appeared to us that Disney simply refunded the difference in what he paid vs what a ticket costs today (after 2 price increases since he purchased the ticket).  I could understand that logic if park hopping and water parks were still available and someone simply changed their mind and wanted them removed.  But as you paid for something that Disney cannot provide, they should have refunded the actual cost of those things when the ticket was purchased.  Oh well.
> 
> At the end of the day - like you said - it's not worth spending vacation time fighting with them over it.  I imagine their system isn't set up to do handle it the way we'd like so my son just took the refund they gave him and moved on.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip!


Absolutely not ok. But I get the money isn’t worth it you guys fighting them for, it’s just a crappy move on their part.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Have any of the parks hit the new capacity levels yet to where people are being turned away? Not sure if the weather in FL over the weekend had a huge impact on test, but numbers in FL are down. Makes me wonder as numbers in Fl drop will people start hitting the parks and what the parks actual max levels may look like?


----------



## yulilin3

mouselovenfamily said:


> Have any of the parks hit the new capacity levels yet to where people are being turned away? Not sure if the weather in FL over the weekend had a huge impact on test, but numbers in FL are down. Makes me wonder as numbers in Fl drop will people start hitting the parks and what the parks actual max levels may look like?


So far they've been selling tickets at the entrances everyday  so they haven't hit capacity


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> The boat sinks, you get out.  That cm needs new training.


You get out, lose your balance, fall in to the ride mechanism and get crushed.  That CM was right.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Eric Smith said:


> You get out, lose your balance, fall in to the ride mechanism and get crushed.  That CM was right.


This is a tricky situation that happened. In the past guests have gotten out of the log for various reasons with dire consequences.  Disney is very safety conscience.  The water was shallow and I probably would have listened to the CM.  But since I wasn’t there I can’t criticize others actions.


----------



## JacknSally

*Will there be a separate thread for the earnings call tomorrow or will we be discussing it in this thread?*


----------



## Marionnette

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> This is a tricky situation that happened. In the past guests have gotten out of the log for various reasons with dire consequences.  Disney is very safety conscience.  The water was shallow and I probably would have listened to the CM.  But since I wasn’t there I can’t criticize others actions.


Mickey Blog reported that the water is rumored to be 6 feet deep in the area where the log sunk, according to sources.


----------



## rockpiece

They really need to update their hold messages, on right now and I just heard "Want to visit more than one park a day, try our parkhopper option" Lies.


----------



## BrianR

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> This is a tricky situation that happened. In the past guests have gotten out of the log for various reasons with dire consequences.  Disney is very safety conscience.  The water was shallow and I probably would have listened to the CM.  But since I wasn’t there I can’t criticize others actions.


Report was 6 foot water depth at that location.  In reality someone slept at the wheel before getting to that point.  It's not like it insta-sank, and there's cameras everywhere for operators to observe.  Plus this happened almost at the load / unload area, if someone started screaming I wouldn't be surprised if the CMs would have at least heard them.  I'm a bit sensitive to it since a) my family was on that a week and a half ago, and b) my son can't swim yet (yay COVID cancelling swim lessons), and would be of a height that he would have been submerged if he stayed in the boat.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Marionnette said:


> Mickey Blog reported that the water is rumored to be 6 feet deep in the area where the log sunk, according to sources.


If true, I DEFINITELY would have gotten out of that boat. I probably would have anyway, in the moment most people who can would get out if water is rising above their waist and the are restrained in a boat like that


----------



## Leigh L

rockpiece said:


> They really need to update their hold messages, on right now and I just heard "Want to visit more than one park a day, try our parkhopper option" Lies.


They do! lol
Last week when I was on hold, there was a detailed message about dining plans and I heard the parkhoppers, and I want to say something else too.


----------



## rockpiece

Leigh L said:


> They do! lol
> Last week when I was on hold, there was a detailed message about dining plans and I heard the parkhoppers, and I want to say something else too.


Also heard one about H2O glow nights.


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Will there be a separate thread for the earnings call tomorrow or will we be discussing it in this thread?*


Yep


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Yep



*That's what I thought! Thanks! *


----------



## armerida

Just got off the phone with Disney and the CM informed me that buses are no longer running from the parks to Disney Springs. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is accurate? If so, that’ a huge inconvenience to have to return to the resort and then wait for another bus...


----------



## AmberMV

Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:


----------



## rteetz

armerida said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and the CM informed me that buses are no longer running from the parks to Disney Springs. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is accurate? If so, that’ a huge inconvenience to have to return to the resort and then wait for another bus...


Normally it was only after 4PM anyways. My trick is always go to the closest resort from the park. If at MK walk to contemporary. At Epcot go to Beach Club. At DHS Skyliner to CBR or Pop. AK go to AKL or Uber.


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614



Yeah, if I had a trip booked around Christmas I would already have my parks reserved.

Heck, I've already reserved my parks for next May!


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614


Not surprising


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614



It's probably a good bet the Christmas Tree trail at DS will not happen; there was lots of congregating at the trees.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

rteetz said:


> Normally it was only after 4PM anyways. My trick is always go to the closest resort from the park. If at MK walk to contemporary. At Epcot go to Beach Club. At DHS Skyliner to CBR or Pop. AK go to AKL or Uber.


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614


Sort of what we expect to be announced eventually  We already have our park reservations booked for the week we are there over Christmas but as always, it remains fluid whether it actually happens or not. And if we do go, for sure knowing it won't be as magical, especially without the parade and performers at Epcot, is a bummer.


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> Sort of what we expect to be announced eventually  We already have our park reservations booked for the week we are there over Christmas but as always, it remains fluid whether it actually happens or not. And if we do go, for sure knowing it won't be as magical, especially without the parade and performers at Epcot, is a bummer.



*

While I know they'll officially announce things as soon as possible, I do hope that whatever holiday-time changes/cuts will inevitably be made will at least be announced very soon, just so everyone planning to go specifically for holiday-time can make the most informed decisions possible. I know everyone has different "no-go" points and some cuts/changes will mean more to some people than others.

Of course, there's the catch-22 of announcing too soon and then potentially realizing later that things that were announced cut could have been possible after all. I don't envy the decision makers.*


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> While I know they'll officially announce things as soon as possible, I do hope that whatever holiday-time changes/cuts will inevitably be made will at least be announced very soon, just so everyone planning to go specifically for holiday-time can make the most informed decisions possible. I know everyone has different "no-go" points and some cuts/changes will mean more to some people than others.
> 
> Of course, there's the catch-22 of announcing too soon and then potentially realizing later that things that were announced cut could have been possible after all. I don't envy the decision makers.*


"Soon"....


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614


I was told over a week ago from a CM that they had been informed that the christmas party was out this year. There will be decorations and fun foods, but that's about it. She said she had heard rumors that much like how they blended F&G with F&W that they may at that point blend F&W with festival of the holidays. She also didn't see them letting up on the park reservations for a long time, and are continuously told to tell people booking at trip at any point in the next year to make sure they book their park reservations as early as possible in case slots fill up. I know CMs are often wrong, but I already had a feeling about this before I talked to her based on what a friend told me who has an office job at WDW.


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> "Soon"....



*   *

*Oops. That was legitimately unintentional.*


----------



## yulilin3

Also storytellers are equity actors so with the continued issues I didn't expect it to happen.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Yeah, if I had a trip booked around Christmas I would already have my parks reserved.
> 
> Heck, I've already reserved my parks for next May!



Yup! 

We have a thanksgiving week reservation - I think this is probably going to be the least crowded Thanksgiving week ever and I'm really looking forward to it.

But as far as Park Pass reservations go - we made them as soon as we got our tickets linked. I wouldn't be surprised if that's another week that will be difficult to navigate a rez.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Sort of what we expect to be announced eventually  We already have our park reservations booked for the week we are there over Christmas but as always, it remains fluid whether it actually happens or not. And if we do go, for sure knowing it won't be as magical, especially without the parade and performers at Epcot, is a bummer.


We've had our Christmas trip booked for almost a year now, and while I'm sad that we won't get the full experience I am kinda looking forward to maybe not having to fight massive crowds and just enjoying the atmosphere. As long as they still have the decorations in the parks I'll be fine, this will just be the year we can maybe relax a little. We already cancelled our DCL cruise scheduled to leave on Christmas eve, and extended our WDW portion to cover those dates, so we're getting used to just being happy with what we can get at this point. We're still going, have our parks reserved, and will make the most it.


----------



## AvidDisReader

There are certain resorts I always get a rental.  Time is valuable to me, so when at say AKL, there is no way I want to be on the unlucky end of just missing a bus and waiting minimum of 20 minutes.  It also helps when it is Disney Springs time.  To me, it is money well spent.


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> Yup!
> 
> We have a thanksgiving week reservation - I think this is probably going to be the least crowded Thanksgiving week ever and I'm really looking forward to it.
> 
> But as far as Park Pass reservations go - we made them as soon as we got our tickets linked. I wouldn't be surprised if that's another week that will be difficult to navigate a rez.


We are going both Christmas week and Thanksgiving (Thanksgiving will be just DH and I since it's our rescheduled anniversary trip). I booked reservations as soon as we were able, kinda crossing my fingers that it doesn't completely book up in all categories (I realize that's just wishful thinking). Hoping people don't want to spend that much money for a holiday at the parks with a watered down experience *fingers crossed*


----------



## WonderlandisReality

At this point 2020’s a wash anyway. Not surprised that the Christmas party is going to be called off and even if there is some miraculous improvements in the pandemic then I don’t think you could blame Disney for this move.


----------



## Jessj0012

My family is scheduled for the week after Christmas until new years and the only reason I am holding on is I know it won't be crazy crowded and got our park reservations as soon as we could. This trip has been planned since August of last year. I want to go but I also don't want this to be my kids first trip plus my husband has never been. We were going to do it as Christmas present plus my oldest will turn 5 so it would be her birthday present. More than luckily will cancel but I can't convince myself to do it yet.


----------



## ParrotBill

So this article has interviews with the Splash Mountain Submariners.
https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-disneys-splash-mountain-ride-takes-on-water/ 

The water was up to the seats when they decided to get out. I would have too.  Remember how the boats behind you arrive with force? What if your log is underwater?  If they'd stayed in the log they would have been shoulder deep.

And they were't booted from the park for getting out. They were each given a $150 gift card, fastpasses, and tickets to Animal Kingdom ("Here, try a different park, but stay away from Kali RIver Rapids, okay?")


----------



## hertamaniac

Update on the Norwegian cruise ship situation: 

It appears that at least 5 of the disembarked passengers have tested positive. Needless to say, contract tracing is in full force. As such, Norway has shut down it ports for cruise ships for at least 2 weeks.

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/outbreak-hits-norway-cruise-ship-spread-coast-72142427


----------



## jjk0125

I hope the resorts decorate for the Holidays like usual. Hoping to see the gingerbread house at GF.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> Regarding Christmas at WDW from WDWMagic:
> View attachment 515614


I’d expect an announcement on Christmas within the next few weeks.


rteetz said:


> Normally it was only after 4PM anyways. My trick is always go to the closest resort from the park. If at MK walk to contemporary. At Epcot go to Beach Club. At DHS Skyliner to CBR or Pop. AK go to AKL or Uber.


This is what I usually do. If you’re willing to walk, I’ve also had success taking a bus to SSR (get off at Congress Park) but not sure if the walkway is open right now.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hertamaniac said:


> Update on the Norwegian cruise ship situation:
> 
> It appears that at least 5 of the disembarked passengers have tested positive. Needless to say, contract tracing is in full force. As such, Norway has shut down it ports for cruise ships for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/outbreak-hits-norway-cruise-ship-spread-coast-72142427


I was supposed to be in Kaipola and Jamsankoski Finland this week.  Instead I am at home looking at this page.  Covid is causing me to drink more.  Arghhhh!


----------



## Farro

(are we still doing this?)

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/...tPrZMr8hFcicMZiPEtoY_d662yRwynCgWFhDp9an5-pI4


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ParrotBill said:


> So this article has interviews with the Splash Mountain Submariners.
> https://www.clickorlando.com/news/l...-disneys-splash-mountain-ride-takes-on-water/
> 
> The water was up to the seats when they decided to get out. I would have too.  Remember how the boats behind you arrive with force? What if your log is underwater?  If they'd stayed in the log they would have been shoulder deep.
> 
> And they were't booted from the park for getting out. They were each given a $150 gift card, fastpasses, and tickets to Animal Kingdom ("Here, try a different park, but stay away from Kali RIver Rapids, okay?")



Exactly! It would have been shoulder deep for adults and probably over the head of a little kid! I’d love to see all of these people who think the CM was right sit patiently in a sinking log in 6 feet of water. Including that CM. I don’t think anyone in their right mind would just hang out there.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> Normally it was only after 4PM anyways. My trick is always go to the closest resort from the park. If at MK walk to contemporary. At Epcot go to Beach Club. At DHS Skyliner to CBR or Pop. AK go to AKL or Uber.


Or bus from park to SSR.


----------



## becks59

Has Disney made any announcements about opening up more quick service locations in the parks?  I’m not sure if they are closed because of Covid, not enough attendance to justify it, or something else. One of Our favorite quick service locations at AK is 8 Spoon Cafe and it’s not open. I’m hoping it will be when we go at the end of September. 

Also, any word about getting any shows going anytime soon?  I’m specifically looking at HS because there isn’t much to do there with little kids without the shows. It seems like they could do social distancing pretty easily for a lot of them. What’s the hold up for  them?


----------



## teach22180

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly! It would have been shoulder deep for adults and probably over the head of a little kid! I’d love to see all of these people who think the CM was right sit patiently in a sinking log in 6 feet of water. Including that CM. I don’t think anyone in their right mind would just hang out there.


How do you get out of the lap bar?


----------



## WorldOfPooh

hertamaniac said:


> Update on the Norwegian cruise ship situation:
> 
> It appears that at least 5 of the disembarked passengers have tested positive. Needless to say, contract tracing is in full force. As such, Norway has shut down it ports for cruise ships for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/outbreak-hits-norway-cruise-ship-spread-coast-72142427


They believe the infected workers all were the filipino national crew members.  Phillipines is a hot spot right now so that is probably where it came from but at least they are contact tracing now.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

teach22180 said:


> How do you get out of the lap bar?



I brought up this concern earlier in the thread - what if a small child couldn’t be removed from the restraint while the log was flooding? A nightmare. Wouldn’t take long for water to reach a seated 40” child’s neck/head.

Off the top of my head and because I never paid attention, I can’t recall how tight the splash lap bar is. But if I could get out, I definitely would. These people clearly maneuvered out.


----------



## Lynn in MI

armerida said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and the CM informed me that buses are no longer running from the parks to Disney Springs. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is accurate? If so, that’ a huge inconvenience to have to return to the resort and then wait for another bus...


I was at MK last week and can confirm there are no buses to Disney Springs. The security guard told us to walk to the Contemporary. We did but there were A LOT of people waiting for a bus so we took an Uber instead.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> I brought up this concern earlier in the thread - what if a small child couldn’t be removed from the restraint while the log was flooding? A nightmare. Wouldn’t take long for water to reach a seated 40” child’s neck/head.
> 
> Off the top of my head and because I never paid attention, I can’t recall how tight the splash lap bar is. But if I could get out, I definitely would. These people clearly maneuvered out.


the lapbar doesn't go that low. A kid under 7 years of age needs to ride with an adult so the lapbar wouldn't be constricting the child in anyway. Same with the one at BTMR


----------



## sophy1996

becks59 said:


> Also, any word about getting any shows going anytime soon?  I’m specifically looking at HS because there isn’t much to do there with little kids without the shows. It seems like they could do social distancing pretty easily for a lot of them. What’s the hold up for  them?



Disney hasn't reached an agreement with the Actors' Equity Union yet, so any shows or performances that include Equity participants can't go on.

It was reported earlier on this thread that DHS just started a musical performance.


----------



## yulilin3

becks59 said:


> Has Disney made any announcements about opening up more quick service locations in the parks?  I’m not sure if they are closed because of Covid, not enough attendance to justify it, or something else. One of Our favorite quick service locations at AK is 8 Spoon Cafe and it’s not open. I’m hoping it will be when we go at the end of September.
> 
> Also, any word about getting any shows going anytime soon?  I’m specifically looking at HS because there isn’t much to do there with little kids without the shows. It seems like they could do social distancing pretty easily for a lot of them. What’s the hold up for  them?


no announcement from Disney about QS
Shows will be dependent on t he Union-Disney ordeal, it has nothing to do with social distancing


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> the lapbar doesn't go that low. A kid under 7 years of age needs to ride with an adult so the lapbar wouldn't be constricting the child in anyway. Same with the one at BTMR



That’s what I thought, I didn’t think it was very tight. Hence why it was so easy for them to get out.

When my oldest went on BTMRR for the first time in February (Splash was closed), I was holding on to her for dear life because I thought she was going to fly out


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s what I thought, I didn’t think it was very tight. When my oldest went on BTMRR for the first time in February (Splash was closed), I was holding on to her for dear life because I thought she was going to fly out


she won't as long as her butt is on the seat. I used to think that too and a friend that worked the attraction told me that they are very focused on looking at the monitors for people who try to stand up on the ride (and of course there's been people who have done it)


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

yulilin3 said:


> she won't as long as her butt is on the seat. I used to think that too and a friend that worked the attraction told me that they are very focused on looking at the monitors for people who try to stand up on the ride (and of course there's been people who have done it)


Big Thunder is an underrated thrill ride.  I've never felt like I was going to fly out, but there's a lot of sliding around in the seat and areas where I think "I'm going to hit my head" on something.  Theming is great, as is the view (especially at night and more especially if fireworks are on).  Really dig that ride.


----------



## yulilin3

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Big Thunder is an underrated thrill ride.  I've never felt like I was going to fly out, but there's a lot of sliding around in the seat and areas where I think "I'm going to hit my head" on something.  Theming is great, as is the view (especially at night and more especially if fireworks are on).  Really dig that ride.


It's funny cause I say the only ride I will never do again is Astro Orbiter, not because of the height but because of the tilt, I feel like I'm going to slide off, I've give  it 2 tries in my life, never again, I can do all other attractions at WDW without a problem. And I obviously know I won't slide off, but that's the thrill aspect for me I can't tolerate


----------



## Spaceguy55

Does anybody know for sure if the boats would even sink if full of water on SM, 
Maybe they are built like Boston Whaler boats with styrofoam in the hulls to keep from sinking completely....of course I would of been out very early in that situation


----------



## CastAStone

andyman8 said:


> This is what I usually do. If you’re willing to walk, I’ve also had success taking a bus to SSR (get off at Congress Park) but not sure if the walkway is open right now.


Both walkways from SSR to DS are currently open as is the (very long, not lighted at night) walkway from OKW.


----------



## hertamaniac

Cheers!

Genuinely sorry.  I report the latest and hopefully inform.  It WILL get better!



Tigger's ally said:


> I was supposed to be in Kaipola and Jamsankoski Finland this week.  Instead I am at home looking at this page.  Covid is causing me to drink more.  Arghhhh!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Spaceguy55 said:


> Does anybody know for sure if the boats would even sink if full of water on SM,
> Maybe they are built like Boston Whaler boats with styrofoam in the hulls to keep from sinking completely....of course I would of been out very early in that situation



https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/splash-mountain-ride-vehicle-sinks-at-magic-kingdom-guests-evacuated/
From the short video clip in the article it looks pretty submerged to me.  I'm not sure how deep the water actually is there, but there has been speculation.


----------



## hertamaniac

WorldOfPooh said:


> They believe the infected workers all were the filipino national crew members.  Phillipines is a hot spot right now so that is probably where it came from but at least they are contact tracing now.



There might be a loophole in the protocols.  I would start from ground zero and make my team do a 360 degree review BEFORE sending it for final reviews.  Senior PM 101!


----------



## Brianstl

Do we have an updated count on the number casualties from Disney’s Titanic sinking?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I honestly don’t know how any cruise line can operate safely right now.  I’d hate to be out at sea and get sick.  We cancelled this years cruises and just booked the Panama one for November 2021.  Some categories are already sold out so the demand is there.  The vaccine will hopefully be a game changer by year end or early next year.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I just read that the earnings call tomorrow (4:30pm) will bring the news that the Parks and Experiences division has taken a 2 billion dollar hit last quarter.

Not at all unexpected due to the circumstances - but a staggering number nonetheless..


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> Update on the Norwegian cruise ship situation:
> 
> It appears that at least 5 of the disembarked passengers have tested positive. Needless to say, contract tracing is in full force. As such, Norway has shut down it ports for cruise ships for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/outbreak-hits-norway-cruise-ship-spread-coast-72142427



i have an NCL cruise booked for two separate staterooms in March for 10 nights in the Caribbean, but just this week got my notice of a 15 day refund (100% future cruise credit offer). I intend to to take their offer up until the month or so before.  

Wouldn't be the first time I threw the dice at the table........☺


----------



## Brianstl

I wonder how long until James Cameron makes a movie about what happened at Splash Mountian?


----------



## hertamaniac

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I honestly don’t know how any cruise line can operate safely right now.  I’d hate to be out at sea and get sick.  We cancelled this years cruises and just booked the Panama one for November 2021.  Some categories are already sold out so the demand is there.  The vaccine will hopefully be a game changer by year end or early next year.



I firmly believe that a game changer is forthcoming.  A world economy will unite and stifle this virus.  Origins of this virus will be debated for many years, but the resounding effect will be realized and repurcussions are imminent.


----------



## CastAStone

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I just read that the earnings call tomorrow (4:30pm) will bring the news that the Parks and Experiences division has taken a 2 billion dollar hit last quarter.
> 
> Not at all unexpected due to the circumstances - but a staggering number nonetheless..


Where did you read that? If that's a real number leaked ahead of an earnings report someone is _definitely _going to prison. It's hard to go to jail for a white collar crime but that's one that's about a 100% lock.

Anyway, that seems a little high to me. I'm guessing PEP loses something closer to 1.3bn-1.5bn vs a profit of 1.7bn for the same quarter last year. They have ~$600m in depreciation to overcome, a few weeks of cm wages, 3 months of health care, and various salaries. They also had some upkeep and some small construction costs. They DID have revenue in this division - a little from Shanghai, a little from DVC and what not (VB and HHI reopened 6/15) and presumably a few hundred million dollars from licensing. It is parks experiences and _products_.

Media will probably still make 1.5bn+ in profit, so assuming losses of $500 million each for Studio and Direct to consumer puts me at about a 1 billion dollar loss overall. Interesting to see!


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> *Where did you read that? *If that's a real number leaked ahead of an earnings report someone is _definitely _going to prison. It's hard to go to jail for a white collar crime but that's one that's about a 100% lock.
> 
> Anyway, that seems a little high to me. I'm guessing PEP loses something closer to 1.3bn-1.5bn vs a profit of 1.7bn for the same quarter last year. They have ~$600m in depreciation to overcome, a few weeks of cm wages, 3 months of health care, and various salaries. They also had some upkeep and some small construction costs. They DID have revenue in this division - a little from Shanghai, a little from DVC and what not (VB and HHI reopened 6/15) and presumably a few hundred million dollars from licensing. It is parks experiences and _products_.
> 
> Media will probably still make 1.5bn+ in profit, so assuming losses of $500 million each for Studio and Direct to consumer puts me at about a 1 billion dollar loss overall. Interesting to see!


Probably from this Reuter’s report

https://apple.news/AxVXNSzSrR7mlCeTusBOm0Q


----------



## OnceUponATime15

@CastAStone This is from the article.  Don’t think it’s a linkable source here..

_“In a new report from Reuters, it’s estimated that the Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products division will report a $2 billion loss for the latest quarter following a $1 billion loss in the previous quarter. The company’s third quarter runs from April through June. With a meager May reopening for Disney Springs, followed by the start of limited DVC resort reopenings in late June, it’s believed the company may report little to no revenue, given that the parks themselves didn’t begin official phased reopenings until July 11.”_


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> It's funny cause I say the only ride I will never do again is Astro Orbiter, not because of the height but because of the tilt, I feel like I'm going to slide off, I've give  it 2 tries in my life, never again, I can do all other attractions at WDW without a problem. And I obviously know I won't slide off, but that's the thrill aspect for me I can't tolerate


Me too!


----------



## CastAStone

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @CastAStone This is from the article.  Don’t think it’s a linkable source here..
> 
> _“In a new report from Reuters, it’s estimated that the Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products division will report a $2 billion loss for the latest quarter following a $1 billion loss in the previous quarter. The company’s third quarter runs from April through June. With a meager May reopening for Disney Springs, followed by the start of limited DVC resort reopenings in late June, it’s believed the company may report little to no revenue, given that the parks themselves didn’t begin official phased reopenings until July 11.”_


Thank you. An estimate! That makes more sense. I think it's pretty negative, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## CastAStone

OnceUponATime15 said:


> @CastAStone This is from the article.  Don’t think it’s a linkable source here..
> 
> _“In a new report from Reuters, it’s estimated that the Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products division will report a $2 billion loss for the latest quarter following a $1 billion loss in the previous quarter. The company’s third quarter runs from April through June. With a meager May reopening for Disney Springs, followed by the start of limited DVC resort reopenings in late June, it’s believed the company may report little to no revenue, given that the parks themselves didn’t begin official phased reopenings until July 11.”_


By the way, whoever wrote that quote saying PEP _lost $1bn_ in the previous quarter shows a financial illiteracy at a level where they just shouldn't cover this at all. PEP made $639 million that quarter. I know this because Disney published it in their press release. They made $1 billion _less than they expected to_ because they lost 2 weeks of revenue, had to pay cast at full rates for those 2 weeks, had to write off a zillion dollars in food and Flower and Garden merch, and wasted a ton of money on advertising and other things for parks that wound up closed. A lot of those problems are non-repeating in Q3.

*sighs*


----------



## brockash

figmentfinesse said:


> Ugh, Splash has really struggled lately.


I feel like a lot of rides at Disney have struggled lately...yikes!


----------



## JacknSally

brockash said:


> I feel like a lot of rides at Disney have struggled lately...yikes!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290276417075208194


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Farro said:


> (are we still doing this?)
> 
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/...tPrZMr8hFcicMZiPEtoY_d662yRwynCgWFhDp9an5-pI4


That bit of reporting should be nominated for the Pulitzer.


----------



## aweehughes

rockpiece said:


> They really need to update their hold messages, on right now and I just heard "Want to visit more than one park a day, try our parkhopper option" Lies.





JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290276417075208194


Don’t forget about Jose, The Land reversal, and Spaceship Earth’s new extension—World  of Warcraft.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> By the way, whoever wrote that quote saying PEP _lost $1bn_ in the previous quarter shows a financial illiteracy at a level where they just shouldn't cover this at all. PEP made $639 million that quarter. I know this because Disney published it in their press release. They made $1 billion _less than they expected to_ because they lost 2 weeks of revenue, had to pay cast at full rates for those 2 weeks, had to write off a zillion dollars in food and Flower and Garden merch, and wasted a ton of money on advertising and other things for parks that wound up closed. A lot of those problems are non-repeating in Q3.
> 
> *sighs*


It’s probably the same person who said Disney World was losing $30M per day by being closed.


----------



## AmberMV

aweehughes said:


> Don’t forget about Jose, The Land reversal, and Spaceship Earth’s new extension—World  of Warcraft.


Ok ok, The 7 Horsemen of the Apocolypse~


----------



## JacknSally

AmberMV said:


> Ok ok, The 7 Horsemen of the Apocolypse~



*Like the 7 Dwarfs but, y’know, 2020.*


----------



## rteetz

Thread for tomorrow

Walt Disney Company Q3 Earnings Report


----------



## Vern60

CastAStone said:


> Where did you read that? If that's a real number leaked ahead of an earnings report someone is _definitely _going to prison. It's hard to go to jail for a white collar crime but that's one that's about a 100% lock.



I was thinking the exact same thing when I first read it  
"That is big time illegal, a HUGE no no if true" I said to myself.


----------



## Vern60

aweehughes said:


> Don’t forget about Jose, The Land reversal, and Spaceship Earth’s new extension—World  of Warcraft.


We should keep a list.
I know mechanical things can be expected to break from time to time, it happens but Disney just seems way above the average as of late.


----------



## lovethesun12

brockash said:


> I feel like a lot of rides at Disney have struggled lately...yikes!


They really should just shut rides down one at a time, mentioning they’re permanently closed, to reap the profits of gift shop merchandise selling out.

Fix them with profits and reopen as if nothing ever happened.

(disclaimer: I’m not serious...)


----------



## brockash

lovethesun12 said:


> They really should just shut rides down one at a time, mentioning they’re permanently closed, to reap the profits of gift shop merchandise selling out.
> 
> Fix them with profits and reopen as if nothing ever happened.
> 
> (disclaimer: I’m not serious...)


Please don't give them any ideas lol.


----------



## brockash

Vern60 said:


> We should keep a list.
> I know mechanical things can be expected to break from time to time, it happens but Disney just seems way above the average as of late.


Well it's at least 2 sinking boats in 2020 so far right?  I don't recall any other time that ride vehicles have been overcome with water...2 in a span of a couple open months seems a little scary.


----------



## ORD2KOA

rteetz said:


> Normally it was only after 4PM anyways. My trick is always go to the closest resort from the park. If at MK walk to contemporary. At Epcot go to Beach Club. At DHS Skyliner to CBR or Pop. AK go to AKL or Uber.


We've also hopped a SSR bus and walk over from Congress Park.


----------



## princesscinderella

Vern60 said:


> We should keep a list.
> I know mechanical things can be expected to break from time to time, it happens but Disney just seems way above the average as of late.


It’s like when you own a house and every older appliance breaks over the course of a few months.    I’m sure all the rides need constant maintenance as they age and the three months of non use didn’t help the situation.


----------



## MrsBooch

Also - I know someone else mentioned this a few pages back - these rides weren't made to sit dormant for months on end.


----------



## shoegal9

armerida said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and the CM informed me that buses are no longer running from the parks to Disney Springs. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is accurate? If so, that’ a huge inconvenience to have to return to the resort and then wait for another bus...



I left AK around 2 pm on Sunday and wanted to go to Disney Springs.  We took a but to Animal Kingdom Lodge and then waited almost an hour for a Disney Springs bus to come. It was so frustrating.  In hindsight, I should have taken a bus over to Saratoga Springs and walked to DS from there.


----------



## Dentam

We have always had horrible luck with AKL buses.  It's the one huge downside of staying there.  Love the resort otherwise!


----------



## WorldOfPooh

shoegal9 said:


> I left AK around 2 pm on Sunday and wanted to go to Disney Springs.  We took a but to Animal Kingdom Lodge and then waited almost an hour for a Disney Springs bus to come. It was so frustrating.  In hindsight, I should have taken a bus over to Saratoga Springs and walked to DS from there.


You can also take the Lynx Bus from Disney Transportation Center.  The first stop is Disney Springs and it only cost $2. ($4.50 for an all day far, and they have cheaper week passes too)


----------



## shoegal9

WorldOfPooh said:


> You can also take the Lynx Bus from Disney Transportation Center.  The first stop is Disney Springs and it only cost $2. ($4.50 for an all day far, and they have cheaper week passes too)



The TTC is pretty far from Animal Kingdom and hard to get to when you're staying on property (with the exception of monorail resorts).


----------



## Anna_Sh

becks59 said:


> Has Disney made any announcements about opening up more quick service locations in the parks?  I’m not sure if they are closed because of Covid, not enough attendance to justify it, or something else. One of Our favorite quick service locations at AK is 8 Spoon Cafe and it’s not open. I’m hoping it will be when we go at the end of September.
> 
> Also, any word about getting any shows going anytime soon?  I’m specifically looking at HS because there isn’t much to do there with little kids without the shows. It seems like they could do social distancing pretty easily for a lot of them. What’s the hold up for  them?


I think I saw somewhere that there’s a new musical show at HS in the Beauty and the Beast theater.


----------



## osufeth24

My anxiety has been through the roof waiting to see if/when there are changes to operating hours. I'm just hoping so much if they do change something, what we have planned isn't affected.


----------



## Anna_Sh

hereforthechurros said:


> Could blacked out APs still make park reservations for non-blacked out dates when the system was first rolled out?


I have a Weekday Select AP, and I was able to book on day 1.  I also got 7 different park reservations (with NO hotel reservations), so I could be an outlier....


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> My anxiety has been through the roof waiting to see if/when there are changes to operating hours. I'm just hoping so much if they do change something, what we have planned isn't affected.



Do we think announcements will come after today's call?


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> Do we think announcements will come after today's call?


I don’t think Disney will want to release that much news in one day. They’ll probably want a cool down period after the earnings call today before they announce any other changes.


----------



## yulilin3

current official parks schedules are out through the end of October, not saying they can't change anything prior to that, but that is the current situation, schedule wise


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> Do we think announcements will come after today's call?



Not expecting it. But it's just the constant worry of it


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

The cast member in our household came home two nights ago with a thank you card from a family he spoke with where he works. It was such a nice gesture and means a lot to cast members to know they’re appreciated.  Most work at Disney not to get rich, as others have pointed out, but rather it’s their love of Disney.  It’s a trade off most do willingly.  On sort of the same theme I’d like to thank the moderators on this site.  They have found a way to balance letting posters blow off a bit of steam and keep things mostly on topic while also adding valuable insight and rumors.  The majority of posters here are civil and add a wealth of information to others.


----------



## Jen0107c

princesscinderella said:


> It’s like when you own a house and every older appliance breaks over the course of a few months.    I’m sure all the rides need constant maintenance as they age and the three months of non use didn’t help the situation.


Maybe that’s what happened to my room. It took two days for them to move me to a new bungalow. My air was broken


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> current official parks schedules are out through the end of October, not saying they can't change anything prior to that, but that is the current situation, schedule wise


I'm guessing here, but I suspect someone said something similar in March.


----------



## anthony2k7

So has no one heard or seen any more rumours???

For those who thought there would be changes after Labor day, when do we think those changes might be announced?


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> So has no one heard or seen any more rumours???
> 
> For those who thought there would be changes after Labor day, when do we think those changes might be announced?



Friday at 9 pm edt. because that’s when all the crap news comes out


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290663035569405952


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> So has no one heard or seen any more rumours???
> 
> For those who thought there would be changes after Labor day, when do we think those changes might be announced?


I think there is a really good chance we will see major changes come to Universal after Labor Day.  I doubt we see major changes come to WDW.  There is an optics that Disney needs to project both to keep their stock price up short term and to make guests feel comfortable booking a trip to their resorts.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290663035569405952



Well that sucks.

I was watching a Tracker youtube the other day- he was at Magic Kingdom.
Nothing is open! Almost every counter-service place is closed.

Is this due to staffing/money issues? Because otherwise I can't understand why they would need to be closed due to Covid. You would think if it was due solely to the virus, they'd want more places open so they can spread people out.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> So has no one heard or seen any more rumours???
> 
> For those who thought there would be changes after Labor day, when do we think those changes might be announced?


Latest I saw had Universal likely moving to 5 days a week in September and Disney considering doing the same with some parks. I don't think it's particularly likely that we will get a leak ahead of them notifying TAs or CMs/TMs.

ETA These are rumors to be clear.


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290663035569405952



There goes one of the few vegan meals at qs that was still available.


----------



## CastAStone

Farro said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> I was watching a Tracker youtube the other day- he was at Magic Kingdom.
> Nothing is open! Almost every counter-service place is closed.
> 
> Is this due to staffing/money issues? Because otherwise I can't understand why they would need to be closed due to Covid. You would think if it was due solely to the virus, they'd want more places open so they can spread people out.


It's like they're begging us to BYO food.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> I was watching a Tracker youtube the other day- he was at Magic Kingdom.
> Nothing is open! Almost every counter-service place is closed.
> 
> Is this due to staffing/money issues? Because otherwise I can't understand why they would need to be closed due to Covid. You would think if it was due solely to the virus, they'd want more places open so they can spread people out.


This is a third party operated restaurant, so it is almost certainly a money issue.


----------



## wombat_5606

Farro said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> I was watching a Tracker youtube the other day- he was at Magic Kingdom.
> Nothing is open! Almost every counter-service place is closed.
> 
> Is this due to staffing/money issues? Because otherwise I can't understand why they would need to be closed due to Covid. You would think if it was due solely to the virus, they'd want more places open so they can spread people out.



Not if it's staff with Covid


----------



## Farro

wombat_5606 said:


> Not if it's staff with Covid



Well, obviously but that's not what I meant about not being open due to Covid.


----------



## NokOnHarts

Is it listed somewhere what exactly is open for food options? We're supposed to go in September and we are not planning any table service so it's concerning if most counter service is closed. I wasn't sure if Disney's restaurant list was accurate for closures.


----------



## yulilin3

I walked through the restaurant the other day around 3pm and there was not a single person.  Money saving for sure, especially since they have so many food booths all around


----------



## yulilin3

NokOnHarts said:


> Is it listed somewhere what exactly is open for food options? We're supposed to go in September and we are not planning any table service so it's concerning if most counter service is closed.


Go on mde, filter by park then dining


----------



## Farro

NokOnHarts said:


> Is it listed somewhere what exactly is open for food options? We're supposed to go in September and we are not planning any table service so it's concerning if most counter service is closed.



Well now that I read this, it looks like a lot, but I swear every place he went seemed to be closed!  

*Magic Kingdom Park — Now Open*


Aloha Isle
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe
Joffrey’s Coffee & Tea Company
Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
Liberty Square Market
Liberty Tree Tavern
Main Street Bakery
Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe
Pinocchio Village Haus
The Plaza Restaurant
Sleepy Hollow
Storybook Treats
Sunshine Tree Terrace
Tony's Town Square Restaurant


----------



## wombat_5606

Farro said:


> Well, obviously but that's not what I meant about not being open due to Covid.



I'll admit I haven't been to the park since Covid shut it down, but I have been reading these boards. It doesn't sound to me like Disney has a huge CM pool working now. If a restaurant has to close because those people have been exposed, where do the CMs come from to open another dining venue?


----------



## Farro

wombat_5606 said:


> I'll admit I haven't been to the park since Covid shut it down, but I have been reading these boards. It doesn't sound to me like Disney has a huge CM pool working now. If a restaurant has to close because those people have been exposed, where do the CMs come from to open another dining venue?



No one said the restaurants closed due to an employee with Covid, only you.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I walked through the restaurant the other day around 3pm and there was not a single person.  Money saving for sure, especially since they have so many food booths all around



Ah, I forgot about the food booths! 

Can you still sit at tables of the closed restaurants (outside obviously)? Would be great for social distancing purposes.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Ah, I forgot about the food booths!
> 
> Can you still sit at tables of the closed restaurants (outside obviously)? Would be great for social distancing purposes.


Well I'm going tonight,  streaming at 6pm, I'll make sure to look if they left the chairs out.  You can sit in the Norway eating area even with thre bakery closed so im assuming they left the chairs there as well


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Well I'm going tonight,  streaming at 6pm, I'll make sure to look if they left the chairs out.  You can sit in the Norway eating area even with thre bakery closed so im assuming they left the chairs there as well



Awesome!


----------



## yulilin3

wombat_5606 said:


> I'll admit I haven't been to the park since Covid shut it down, but I have been reading these boards. It doesn't sound to me like Disney has a huge CM pool working now. If a restaurant has to close because those people have been exposed, where do the CMs come from to open another dining venue?


They have a large group of cm who are not doing anything.  Standing in front of closed attractions/ shows/ restaurants,  these are cm from the water parks and resorts that are closed,  so If someone comes down sick they have people to cover, i believe they have enough surplus of cms to open a restaurant,  it's just the demand isn't there


----------



## wombat_5606

Farro said:


> No one said the restaurants closed due to an employee with Covid, only you.



Excuse me for trying to have a conversation.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Brianstl said:


> This is a third party operated restaurant, so it is almost certainly a money issue.



They were approved for a Paycheck Protection Plan loan back on April 8/20 in the amount of 1.2 million dollars (to save 260 jobs)
Have they been open long enough and with enough staff to have gone through that amount of money already? (6 weeks since EPCOT reopened)


----------



## NokOnHarts

Farro said:


> Well now that I read this, it looks like a lot, but I swear every place he went seemed to be closed!
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park — Now Open*
> 
> 
> Aloha Isle
> Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
> Be Our Guest Restaurant
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe
> Joffrey’s Coffee & Tea Company
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> Liberty Square Market
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> The Plaza Restaurant
> Sleepy Hollow
> Storybook Treats
> Sunshine Tree Terrace
> Tony's Town Square Restaurant


For quick service options, it is very limited. I would agree that quite a bit is closed for purchasing food (not snacks.)


----------



## JacknSally




----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Ah, I forgot about the food booths!
> 
> Can you still sit at tables of the closed restaurants (outside obviously)? Would be great for social distancing purposes.



Not from personal experience but from listening to a few podcasts yes you can. Someone said they grabbed food at Pecos Bill but seating was limited for obvious social distancing reasons so he walked on down to another area outside of a closed restaurant and sat there. 

Also it sounds like the majority of food isn't open for breakfast - Storybook Treats/Sleepy Hollow/wherever you go for the nutella fruit waffle seems to be one of the only places not counting starbucks. I think that might also be intentional - so people don't crowd in for morning "rope dropping" as they may have done previously during The Before Times.


----------



## mattpeto

JacknSally said:


>



Disney has to a find a way to make Epcot World Showcase alive again.  Once the Florida numbers start to decline, I fully expect some sort of park-hopping process to be unveiled.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Not sure what is going on but for the past several hours there is no availability in any bucket on 11/1


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


>


It's like I just said that  honestly there's no demand,  same for regal eagle,  spice table had 2 tables occupied.  San Angel seemed busier that day i went.  
As far as MK only Casey's and Columbia Harbor House are closed in terms of quick service


----------



## xuxa777

OnceUponATime15 said:


> They were approved for a Paycheck Protection Plan loan back on April 8/20 in the amount of 1.2 million dollars (to save 260 jobs)
> Have they been open long enough and with enough staff to have gone through that amount of money already? (6 weeks since EPCOT reopened)


easily could go through that money by now.


----------



## xuxa777

mattpeto said:


> Disney has to a find a way to make Epcot World Showcase alive again.  Once the Florida numbers start to decline, I fully expect some sort of park-hopping process to be unveiled.


The good news is they are starting to decline, so hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> They were approved for a Paycheck Protection Plan loan back on April 8/20 in the amount of 1.2 million dollars (to save 260 jobs)
> Have they been open long enough and with enough staff to have gone through that amount of money already? (6 weeks since EPCOT reopened)


Do the 3rd parties have to pay disney rent in the parks? I guess they do - perhaps Disney’s havent been flexible with that?


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> It's like I just said that  honestly there's no demand,  same for regal eagle,  spice table had 2 tables occupied.  San Angel seemed busier that day i went.
> As far as MK only Casey's and Columbia Harbor House are closed in terms of quick service


Again backs up that majority of guests in the parks are local APs


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Again backs up that majority of guests in the parks are local APs


not sure how that is important. Either Disney doesn't mind the parks being so empty or they have other numbers and are hitting their marks. If Disney wanted more people in the parks they would open availability for AP, rn there are no parks available, none, until the 17


----------



## yulilin3

WonderlandisReality said:


> Not sure what is going on but for the past several hours there is no availability in any bucket on 11/1View attachment 515788


this is really interesting. I first thought service celebration, but could it be private media events in all parks?


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> this is really interesting. I first thought service celebration, but could it be private media events in all parks?


Curious that its the day after Halloween. I wonder if they could be considering some kinda super expensive special one off party of some kind? Perhaps they need the next day clear because they will use CM hours overnight for whatever event?


----------



## fla4fun

CastAStone said:


> It's like they're begging us to BYO food.


It’s particularly bad at Epcot if you don’t find any of the booth offerings appealing.  I ate at Spice Road Table a couple times, but I don’t want to eat there every time I am at Epcot.


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> Curious that its the day after Halloween. I wonder if they could be considering some kinda super expensive special one off party of some kind? Perhaps they need the next day clear because they will use CM hours overnight for whatever event?


My husband joked that they could just want to close all the parks to decorate during the day from Halloween to Christas, not schedule regular CMs so they don't have to pay them that day and then have the decorating crews come in and do it over the course of a day. Then everyone comes back Monday and it's Christmas magic (obviously he's just joking around). Who knows really, it's the first day that they don't have any park hours, so it could just be a technical glitch per usual when they're updating the site with hours.


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> My husband joked that they could just want to close all the parks to decorate during the day from Halloween to Christas, not schedule regular CMs so they don't have to pay them that day and then have the decorating crews come in and do it over the course of a day. Then everyone comes back Monday and it's Christmas magic (obviously he's just joking around). Who knows really, it's the first day that they don't have any park hours, so it could just be a technical glitch per usual when they're updating the site with hours.


I'm wondering if people had already park reservations for that day, if it was available and today it just switched to unavailable and people will start getting emails "sorry your park reservation for Nov 1 will be unavailable now" the decorating is not far fetched idea


----------



## Vern60

Sarahslay said:


> My husband joked that they could just want to close all the parks to decorate during the day from Halloween to Christas, not schedule regular CMs so they don't have to pay them that day and then have the decorating crews come in and do it over the course of a day. Then everyone comes back Monday and it's Christmas magic (obviously he's just joking around). Who knows really, it's the first day that they don't have any park hours, so it could just be a technical glitch per usual when they're updating the site with hours.


That's funny, so much so it almost makes sense, huh. I mean I'm pretty sure they will cancel the Christmas parties but certainly they'll decorate and what a novel way to do it, interesting. Your hubby might be on to something there   (or maybe not, haha)


----------



## bffer

Farro said:


> Well now that I read this, it looks like a lot, but I swear every place he went seemed to be closed!
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park — Now Open*
> 
> 
> Aloha Isle
> Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
> Be Our Guest Restaurant
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe
> Joffrey’s Coffee & Tea Company
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> Liberty Square Market
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> The Plaza Restaurant
> Sleepy Hollow
> Storybook Treats
> Sunshine Tree Terrace
> Tony's Town Square Restaurant


I think it didn't help that he was specifically looking for a hot dog, so skipped the places he knew wouldn't have them.


----------



## Sarahslay

Vern60 said:


> That's funny, so much so it almost makes sense, huh. I mean I'm pretty sure they will cancel the Christmas parties but certainly they'll decorate and what a novel way to do it, interesting. Your hubby might be on to something there   (or maybe not, haha)


I'm not gonna tell him he might have a good idea (don't want him getting a big head after all lol). I too think the christmas parties aren't going to happen, but they would only hurt any chances of extra Christmas revenue if they didn't decorate, that's the whole reason I like going that time of year (I certainly don't go because I like spending even more money). 



yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if people had already park reservations for that day, if it was available and today it just switched to unavailable and people will start getting emails "sorry your park reservation for Nov 1 will be unavailable now" the decorating is not far fetched idea


Let's hope it's just a glitch and people don't have even more of a let down. Think of all the people who moved their cancelled trips to that time thinking it was safe, and then at least one day of it is taken away and they have a forced resort day. If I were going on one of my long weekend solo trips then, which I almost did, it would have ruined my whole trip to have a full day taken away.


----------



## JPM4

bffer said:


> I think it didn't help that he was specifically looking for a hot dog, so skipped the places he knew wouldn't have them.


He also won’t go inside anywhere either. While the food is lacking if you don’t want to go inside that really limits things more


----------



## TheMaxRebo

only hope said:


> There goes one of the few vegan meals at qs that was still available.



At least in Epcot there are the F&W booths and a number of vegan (or can be made vegan) options there

Still sucks in general but better there than other parks I think


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> Well now that I read this, it looks like a lot, but I swear every place he went seemed to be closed!
> 
> *Magic Kingdom Park — Now Open*
> 
> 
> Aloha Isle
> Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
> Be Our Guest Restaurant
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe
> Joffrey’s Coffee & Tea Company
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> Liberty Square Market
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> Main Street Bakery
> Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> The Plaza Restaurant
> Sleepy Hollow
> Storybook Treats
> Sunshine Tree Terrace
> Tony's Town Square Restaurant


I think some of that might stem from the fact that he's admittedly not comfortable going indoors at the parks yet, so his vids feel like fewer places are open.


----------



## yulilin3

Nov 1st is back to green


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> Nov 1st is back to green


They already have all the decorations up? Wow


----------



## anthony2k7

Sarahslay said:


> I'm not gonna tell him he might have a good idea (don't want him getting a big head after all lol). I too think the christmas parties aren't going to happen, but they would only hurt any chances of extra Christmas revenue if they didn't decorate, that's the whole reason I like going that time of year (I certainly don't go because I like spending even more money).
> 
> 
> Let's hope it's just a glitch and people don't have even more of a let down. Think of all the people who moved their cancelled trips to that time thinking it was safe, and then at least one day of it is taken away and they have a forced resort day. If I were going on one of my long weekend solo trips then, which I almost did, it would have ruined my whole trip to have a full day taken away.


Yeah hate to tell you this but I think he's right on this as well


----------



## Randy Miller

wombat_5606 said:


> Excuse me for trying to have a conversation.


I would enjoy that conversation! There is just NO way that there have been zero cases at Disney. It is literally against the odds. They are just calling any positives found on site as “Florida” or back in their state when they test positive at home. Kind if like how  they don’t list “Disney World” as a place of death. There have got to be multiple cases daily! Staff and patrons alike!


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290675290453299201


So sad. Morocco is my favorite of the pavilions, I adore the architecture and shops and of course food. The situation is obviously dire for these companies


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> So sad. Morocco is my favorite of the pavilions, I adore the architecture and shops and of course food. The situation is obviously dire for these companies


Its not that many weeks ago they were advertising for roles in Morocco. Makes me wonder if some of those affected will be new starters so presumably no protection at all?


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Nov 1st is back to green


Perhaps it was just a test for when they go down to 5 days a week


----------



## rteetz

Just a reminder as we prep for showtime. We have an earnings report thread already going. We will keep discussion of the report there. Specific operations news items can be further discussed here if they come about.


----------



## AmberMV




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290745172242968577


----------



## rteetz

Hit 5 million views


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Hit 5 million views




It wasn't me this time. I'm trying a digital detox...


----------



## rteetz

https://www.knotts.com/park-update

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290745362114850816


----------



## Marthasor

OnceUponATime15 said:


> They were approved for a Paycheck Protection Plan loan back on April 8/20 in the amount of 1.2 million dollars (to save 260 jobs)
> Have they been open long enough and with enough staff to have gone through that amount of money already? (6 weeks since EPCOT reopened)



I'm assuming the PPP was to cover pay from April until the opening of the restaurants?  If that's the case, I could see them going through 1.2 million over 3 months for 260 employees.


----------



## JacknSally

*From the call just now, positive contribution at current park attendance levels has been achieved.*


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290755017633406977
Someone just asked if the reason for less-than-expected WDW revenue is because demand for the parks wasn't where they thought it would be.

Chapek said this is a highly uncertain time and they could tell from reservations that they had ample demand 6 weeks before reopening WDW to go above the social distancing guidelines. When COVID numbers in FL started going up, long distance travelers were scared off. 50% of their guest base currently is traveling in from out of state but 50% is local/in-state. He did say they've had high numbers of cancellations because of the increase in FL COVID cases, and they're yielding their daily park availability to try to accommodate that.

They're happy with their current positive net contribution.

Christine clarified that they are generating revenue that exceeds variable costs, though it is to a lesser extent than previously anticipated directly because of the current COVID situation in Florida. As that abates, they expect demand to pick up. While demand is not currently where they expected, it's enough to achieve positive contribution. They're confident demand will go up when FL cases decline.*


----------



## Jim Libasci

realistically though, Florida Cases aren't going to come down on their own. If people are waiting for the Virus to run it's course that's going to take at least until next year. If EVERYONE wears their masks and stays distant. If they don't it will be at least this time next year before we see a downward trend. 
And I am planning a trip to Florida next month. I have a room booked at Beach Club. I am hoping for a miracle. I just want to get out of town for a few weeks. Visit family.


----------



## JacknSally

*Q: What are you seeing in terms of pricing and occupancy in the hotels?

A: (Christine) Those numbers are kind of meaningless right now because there are hotels that aren't even open right now and travel is too irregular. 
*
*She did emphasize there is still pent-up demand and per-cap spending is great, likely as a result of the pent-up demand. Surge of COVID in FL limited the amount of inbound travel they originally anticipated which is having a dampening effect on parks revenue, but she emphasized again that it will pick up when regular travel into WDW resumes as FL COVID cases decrease.

_________________________

Earnings calls aren't usually chock-full of news, but for anyone who wasn't listening to the call and has FOMO, no real news came out in the call aside from Mulan being PPV on Disney+ next month.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290755742471991297*


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290745172242968577


Knottsberry is a really underrated park.  We visited several times when living in California and it's a great place.


----------



## MinnieMSue

rteetz said:


> https://www.knotts.com/park-update
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290745362114850816



i live between King’s Island and Cedar point and have season passes to CP. just got a notice that they are doing a lite version of their Halloweekends so we may have a touch of Halloween up in Ohio this year after all! Our Disney september trip that was supposed to be for the Halloween party is definitely not turning out the same as we hoped.


----------



## Clockwork

Dulcee said:


> Has anyone mentioned how the 2pm boarding passes have gone? Wait times for HS seem much better in the afternoon so we’re contemplating skipping the 10am chaos all around.


On Thursday I didn’t get into the 10:00 booking, my wife and myself both were able to get 2:00 booking, the ride then went down for about a hour, after it was about a 5 min wait from queue entrance to the first room.


----------



## TexasErin

MrsBooch said:


> Not from personal experience but from listening to a few podcasts yes you can. Someone said they grabbed food at Pecos Bill but seating was limited for obvious social distancing reasons so he walked on down to another area outside of a closed restaurant and sat there.
> 
> Also it sounds like the majority of food isn't open for breakfast - Storybook Treats/Sleepy Hollow/wherever you go for the nutella fruit waffle seems to be one of the only places not counting starbucks. I think that might also be intentional - so people don't crowd in for morning "rope dropping" as they may have done previously during The Before Times.



We were in WDW from 7/10 to 7/20. The fact that there are so few options for breakfast at MK made the Starbucks line RIDICULOUS. Even way more than usual. We really really missed Gastons.


----------



## Anna_Sh

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290675290453299201


It’s too bad they couldn’t wait a couple more weeks to close.  Once the blocked APs can get in, QS may  pick up.


----------



## Anna_Sh

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> Someone just asked if the reason for less-than-expected WDW revenue is because demand for the parks wasn't where they thought it would be.
> 
> Chapek said this is a highly uncertain time and they could tell from reservations that they had ample demand 6 weeks before reopening WDW to go above the social distancing guidelines. When COVID numbers in FL started going up, long distance travelers were scared off. 50% of their guest base currently is traveling in from out of state but 50% is local/in-state. He did say they've had high numbers of cancellations because of the increase in FL COVID cases, and they're yielding their daily park availability to try to accommodate that.
> 
> They're happy with their current positive net contribution.
> 
> Christine clarified that they are generating revenue that exceeds variable costs, though it is to a lesser extent than previously anticipated directly because of the current COVID situation in Florida. As that abates, they expect demand to pick up. While demand is not currently where they expected, it's enough to achieve positive contribution. They're confident demand will go up when FL cases decline.*


If they’re breaking even (or doing a bit better than that) with their current staffing levels, then I bet we’ll continue to see lots of extra CMs for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Has anyone tried to walk over to Beach Club from EPCOT without a dining reservation?  I’m just wondering if they’re still only letting people with reservations into the resorts...


----------



## anthony2k7

Anna_Sh said:


> If they’re breaking even (or doing a bit better than that) with their current staffing levels, then I bet we’ll continue to see lots of extra CMs for the foreseeable future.


Breaking even probably isn't where they're at. They say they are meeting positive contribution, but by less than they expected. They also have "head winds" ahead of them of quieter months of September and October with no Halloween parties, plus expected increasing covid cases in many areas.


----------



## Farro

Randy Miller said:


> And it was just announced that it will be in Disney plus on sept 4th. And,...new season of Mandalorian still slated for October



Baby Yoda (yes, I know, The Child) will save us all...watch....


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Breaking even probably isn't where they're at. They say they are meeting positive contribution, but by less than they expected. They also have "head winds" ahead of them of quieter months of September and October with no Halloween parties, plus expected increasing covid cases in many areas.



Yeah I have a trip scheduled for September from Star Wars weekend free dining offer now 35% discount and based on what I'm seeing so far in the parks and current experience I'm going to contact my TA tomorrow and cancel and make January my next trip.  So I'll be part of those Sep Head winds.


----------



## indylaw99

Anna_Sh said:


> Has anyone tried to walk over to Beach Club from EPCOT without a dining reservation?  I’m just wondering if they’re still only letting people with reservations into the resorts...



We walked over from BWV. We did have a reservation but no one asked us about it at all. We actually wondered around trying to find the restaurant before we finally had to ask the front desk! Even then they didn't verify it or anything. They just pointed us in the right direction.


----------



## Farro

bffer said:


> I think it didn't help that he was specifically looking for a hot dog, so skipped the places he knew wouldn't have them.



He got his hot dog!


----------



## RWinNOLA

OnceUponATime15 said:


> They were approved for a Paycheck Protection Plan loan back on April 8/20 in the amount of 1.2 million dollars (to save 260 jobs)
> Have they been open long enough and with enough staff to have gone through that amount of money already? (6 weeks since EPCOT reopened)



Remember that the PPP was intended to retain employees that would otherwise be out of work. Loans were being approved as early as mid April and the amount of the loan is based on 8 weeks of payroll costs plus certain expenses. By the time EPCOT opened in mid-June, they may have already been paying employees for 6 weeks or so.

So yes, they could have easily spend all of the PPP funds and are just now closing because the funds have been spend and the business just isn’t there.


----------



## Funfire240

MinnieMSue said:


> i live between King’s Island and Cedar point and have season passes to CP. just got a notice that they are doing a lite version of their Halloweekends so we may have a touch of Halloween up in Ohio this year after all! Our Disney september trip that was supposed to be for the Halloween party is definitely not turning out the same as we hoped.


And no Winterfest at King's Island.  We were really hoping at least for that this year. (we are platinum passholders too up near Cedar Point)


----------



## MinnieMSue

Funfire240 said:


> And no Winterfest at King's Island.  We were really hoping at least for that this year. (we are platinum passholders too up near Cedar Point)



yes that is sad. We just went the cheap route and got CP gold passes. I was sure they wouldn’t be doing anything seasonal this year. It is too bad about winterfest- that’s such a fun time. .


----------



## ballonewb

Give us our of state guests some sales on the hotels.


----------



## rteetz

ballonewb said:


> Give us our of state guests some sales on the hotels.


That doesn’t change the fact we’re in a pandemic, travel isn’t encouraged and states have restrictions.


----------



## wareagle57

So we are almost 1 month in, and park reservations are now more impossible than ever to get as an AP, despite additional availability supposedly being opened up. Anyone else having better success? If so, how long do you have to try before you get an open date? I was ok with this initially because availability was okish and I figured it would get better, not worse, by the end of our free month.

It’s about to get much harder to stomach once we get into days I’m actually paying for and am locked out. 




Geomom said:


> @AmberMV
> We're here now.  Wait times are generally inaccurate, unless you hit a 20 minute cleaning cycle for the ride, that happens every 2 hrs.  We were at Epcot yesterday.  Test track posted at 40 minutes, actual was 17. Frozen said 30 minutes, actual 15.  But if you are in line during a cleaning cycle, it would likely be the posted time.  I think they're also having trouble judging the times with the social distancing.



I actually think the markers make it much easier to estimate the wait times. I just don’t think they are interested in keeping them accurate. Waits or so low it really doesn’t matter at most rides. I have started counting markers in every queue and timing how long it takes per marker. It’s pretty accurate. If I could just get into the parks more maybe I’d put together a guide


----------



## Jen0107c

Anna_Sh said:


> Has anyone tried to walk over to Beach Club from EPCOT without a dining reservation?  I’m just wondering if they’re still only letting people with reservations into the resorts...


I walked over today and was fine. I’m staying at the poly... no questions were asked.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anna_Sh said:


> Has anyone tried to walk over to Beach Club from EPCOT without a dining reservation?  I’m just wondering if they’re still only letting people with reservations into the resorts...


I’m not sure that policy was ever enforced for guests walking to resorts.  I think it just applied to guests who were trying to park at a resort.


----------



## coaster32

Farro said:


> Baby Yoda (yes, I know, The Child) will save us all...watch....



Baby Yoda IS Star Wars now.......


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Has anyone tried to walk over to Beach Club from EPCOT without a dining reservation?  I’m just wondering if they’re still only letting people with reservations into the resorts...


The only issue is parking your own vehicle without a dining reservation,  you will be turned away everywhere,  even from pop and cbr which were easy to park without one.  You can visit any resort as long as you're walking or taking Disney buses . Haven't tried uber or lyft


----------



## yulilin3

wareagle57 said:


> So we are almost 1 month in, and park reservations are now more impossible than ever to get as an AP, despite additional availability supposedly being opened up. Anyone else having better success? If so, how long do you have to try before you get an open date? I was ok with this initially because availability was okish and I figured it would get better, not worse, by the end of our free month.
> 
> It’s about to get much harder to stomach once we get into days I’m actually paying for and am locked out.


I really don't understand why they don't open more availability for ap. I was at epcot last night and it was so empty,  it was real sad actually they turned down the music in areas or turned them off all together, and without the chatter of people it just seemed so dead.  And there was no park availability for ap.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> If they’re breaking even (or doing a bit better than that) with their current staffing levels, then I bet we’ll continue to see lots of extra CMs for the foreseeable future.


I don't know if it's a union thing that they recalled all the attraction cm and are giving them their regular number of hours,  either they are pt or ft, but cm are now often asked by their management if they want to clock out early,  as early as 2 hours into their shift,  obviously is up to the cm to take it or not,  but they are definitely over staffed


----------



## New Mouse

It is impressive they can turn a positive amount of $ in the parks.   Opens your eyes a little as to how overpriced literally everything was to begin with and how much more cast should actually be paid!


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> I don't know if it's a union thing that they recalled all the attraction cm and are giving them their regular number of hours,  either they are pt or ft, but cm are now often asked by their management if they want to clock out early,  as early as 2 hours into their shift,  obviously is up to the cm to take it or not,  but they are definitely over staffed



I dont know the current contract changes, but previously hours for ft were generally guaranteed.


----------



## mum22girlz

anthony2k7 said:


> Breaking even probably isn't where they're at. They say they are meeting positive contribution, but by less than they expected. They also have "head winds" ahead of them of quieter months of September and October with no Halloween parties, plus expected increasing covid cases in many areas.


This is also me. We were going to head down from Michigan the end of September for my DD's graduation trip. She wanted to go to MNSSHP. Because of the numbers of cases in Florida, we decided to move the trip out to December. I'm hoping we don't have to move it out again.


----------



## jpeterson

mum22girlz said:


> This is also me. We were going to head down from Michigan the end of September for my DD's graduation trip. She wanted to go to MNSSHP. Because of the numbers of cases in Florida, we decided to move the trip out to December. I'm hoping we don't have to move it out again.


We moved our trip twice already, from April, to June and then out again.  In June we moved it all the way out to March 2021 thinking, 'surely it would be back to normal by then'.  2 months later, I'm not as sure it will be normal by then.


----------



## Mal6586

yulilin3 said:


> The only issue is parking your own vehicle without a dining reservation,  you will be turned away everywhere,  even from pop and cbr which were easy to park without one.  You can visit any resort as long as you're walking or taking Disney buses . Haven't tried uber or lyft


I would say that I wouldn't count on getting in with uber or lyft. When we were there 3 weeks ago, when we lyfted to a couple other resorts for dining reservations, they took our info at the gate most of the time. I think only once did they just wave the driver through without stopping to check first.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

My daughter and I have 4-day FL resident tickets that we've only used one day of. It's been over a week (length of time that the tickets were valid) but we were told we can still use the remaining days on the tickets (long story) but that we will have to reserve our days in person at a Guest Relations office. They said they were unable to "reactivate" our tickets or reserve dates for us, but that a CM would be able to do this for us if we visited Guest Relations at any park. They gave me some kind of number to give the CM--I guess it's like a case number or something.

We only live a little over an hour away but I don't want to drive all the way up there and back just to take care of this. We have resort reservations for Aug 17-23 and were planning on visiting the parks for our remaining three days then. My husband and son are also coming so I will need to buy 3-day tickets for them as well. 

Do you think they will still have park availability left if we show up on the 17th and want reservations for my daughter and me and tickets and reservations for my husband and son for the 18th, 20th, and 22nd? I don't want to buy my husband and son their tickets until I know for sure my daughter and I will be able to get park reservations too. 

It might be best to just drive up there and take care of it, but I hate to waste the time. I guess if it ends up we can't get into a park, we could always go to Universal--we have APs there.


----------



## jade1

New Mouse said:


> It is impressive they can turn a positive amount of $ in the parks.   Opens your eyes a little as to how overpriced literally everything was to begin with and how much more cast should actually be paid!



Kinda wish they had finished EPCOT and took a small loss.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Royal has extended their suspension through October 31st


----------



## Jrb1979

jade1 said:


> Kinda wish they had finished EPCOT and took a small loss.


I'm glad they many never finish the planned projects. I hate that they are turning Epcot into another IP based park. Instead of adding in Guardians, Moana and Guardians, I wish they added in the attractions that were originally planned for the world showcase. Epcot is dead to me. The day it died was when then added Frozen into Norway when Frozen has nothing to do with Norway.


----------



## rteetz

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Royal has extended their suspension through October 31st


And Carnival


----------



## mouselovenfamily

I've messaged tech a few weeks ago and no response. Can anyone give help on not getting notifications. Sorry to post here : (


----------



## TwoMisfits

pclvnmcky88 said:


> Royal has extended their suspension through October 31st



Might as well just extend to Dec 31, 2020...try again after the New Year...


----------



## hertamaniac

CLIA extends no sailing through October 31st.  This includes DCL, NCL, CCL  and RCL.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AP discount apparently applies on Shop Disney right now, incase anyone here hasn’t seen. Happy shopping!


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't understand why they don't open more availability for ap. I was at epcot last night and it was so empty,  it was real sad actually they turned down the music in areas or turned them off all together, and without the chatter of people it just seemed so dead.  And there was no park availability for ap.


There are currently 2 uproars on FB AP group:  1 of them is from Chapek's comments about APs it appears-and several people say they canceled their APs because of it (coupled with the lack of AP park availability), and 2nd one is because of the MerchPass Disney has started recently in which it appears many merch scalpers got selected for the "lottery" while dozens and dozens of people on the AP group got selected for nothing (twice).  The items are all over reselling sites for triple to quintuple the prices.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm glad they many never finish the planned projects. I hate that they are turning Epcot into another IP based park. Instead of adding in Guardians, Moana and Guardians, I wish they added in the attractions that were originally planned for the world showcase. Epcot is dead to me. The day it died was when then added Frozen into Norway when Frozen has nothing to do with Norway.


you don't want Epcot to stay in it's current state though. It's sad. The wall situation is horrible and the amount of demolished building you can see from the old Universe of Energy to MouseGears and Innoventions is bad show


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> There are currently 2 uproars on FB AP group:  1 of them is from Chapek's comments about APs it appears-and several people say they canceled their APs because of it (coupled with the lack of AP park availability), and 2nd one is because of the MerchPass Disney has started recently in which it appears many merch scalpers got selected for the "lottery" while dozens and dozens of people on the AP group got selected for nothing (twice).  The items are all over reselling sites for triple to quintuple the prices.


I don't really keep up with what Chapek says, can't stand to hear the guy speak to be honest, what did he say about AP?


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> I don't really keep up with what Chapek says, can't stand to hear the guy speak to be honest, what did he say about AP?


I don't really like Lex Luthor either.  They are the on the low end of spenders that go to the parks. Its why in my mind they haven't really opened up more spots for AP holders.


----------



## JPM4

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't really like Lex Luthor either.  They are the on the low end of spenders that go to the parks. Its why in my mind they haven't really opened up more spots for AP holders.


I feel this is very true. If an AP wants to get a room for a night or two everything opens up at that point.


----------



## Jrb1979

JPM4 said:


> I feel this is very true. If an AP wants to get a room for a night or two everything opens up at that point.


They just lost almost 5 billion dollars so they would obviously prefer the higher spending guest right now


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't really like Lex Luthor either.  They are the on the low end of spenders that go to the parks. Its why in my mind they haven't really opened up more spots for AP holders.


a well, that's no lie, at least in my AP case. Obviously local AP won't spend as much money as  an out of state AP that needs a room and food. I don't fault them for trying to get rid of local APs but for those of us who are still here, opening up availability when no one else would take it seems like a smart move. I may not spend hundreds of dollars each time I go but I will end up eating something, that's $10-$20 they didn't have before


----------



## AmberMV

yulilin3 said:


> I don't really keep up with what Chapek says, can't stand to hear the guy speak to be honest, what did he say about AP?


I think it's moreso how AP are interpreting the park availability calendar as meaning Disney doesn't value them as much as a day or resort guest.  Chapek said something to the effect of non local per person spending being MUCH higher than that of a local AP and therefore they are limiting AP attendance.  I didn't listen to the call I only read the comments on the Q3 thread.  None if it seemed (written, anyway) to be derogatory and I can believe that out of staters probably do spend more than locals...but maybe not if you count up how much money a local AP spends over the course of their AP. Who knows.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> a well, that's no lie, at least in my AP case. Obviously local AP won't spend as much money as  an out of state AP that needs a room and food. I don't fault them for trying to get rid of local APs but for those of us who are still here, opening up availability when no one else would take it seems like a smart move. I may not spend hundreds of dollars each time I go but I will end up eating something, that's $10-$20 they didn't have before



People are taking his comments out of context. He was trying to explain the current revenue situation with the parks. He explained that right now they are at about 50% AP and 50% out of town and then explained that AP people generally spend less per day then non-APs do. It was basically a way of explaining that right now park revenue is lower then it normally would be at the same capacity levels due to more APs and fewer out of town. 

It wasn't a knock on APs.  Just explaining what the money per day distribution of the parks currently look like.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm glad they many never finish the planned projects. I hate that they are turning Epcot into another IP based park. Instead of adding in Guardians, Moana and Guardians, I wish they added in the attractions that were originally planned for the world showcase. Epcot is dead to me. The day it died was when then added Frozen into Norway when Frozen has nothing to do with Norway.


The fact is that people don't ride those kinds of rides in large numbers.   How crowded was Maelstrom before it was closed and replaced with Frozen?  How busy is Frozen Ever After?  That's your answer.  Universe of Energy wasn't a very popular ride so it was closed as well.  The same thing goes for the Wonders of Life pavilion.   These changes are being made because people weren't drawn by the way it used to be.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> People are taking his comments out of context. He was trying to explain the current revenue situation with the parks. He explained that right now they are at about 50% AP and 50% out of town and then explained that AP people generally spend less per day then non-APs do. It was basically a way of explaining that right now park revenue is lower then it normally would be at the same capacity levels due to more APs and fewer out of town.
> 
> It wasn't a knock on APs.  Just explaining what the money per day distribution of the parks currently look like.



And if it’s being broken down per day not spending per year, it should be totally obvious that APs (not staying on property) spend less. That shouldn’t bother people.

A family of 4 with a 6 night 7 day moderate resort stay in a standard room, what was the basic DDP, and non hopper tickets is looking at a bit less than $200 per person per day (using 7 days), without any additional spending on food, merch, or extras.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> I think it's moreso how AP are interpreting the park availability calendar as meaning Disney doesn't value them as much as a day or resort guest.  Chapek said something to the effect of non local per person spending being MUCH higher than that of a local AP and therefore they are limiting AP attendance.  I didn't listen to the call I only read the comments on the Q3 thread.  None if it seemed (written, anyway) to be derogatory and I can believe that out of staters probably do spend more than locals...but maybe not if you count up how much money a local AP spends over the course of their AP. Who knows.


He didn’t say that about limiting AP attendance. It was a simple comment that longer stay guests are more valuable than local day tripper APs from a monetary standpoint. There was nothing said about limiting AP attendance or anything like that. It was a common sense statement to investors, that most people understand, but there will be a portion of people that will take that as an insult thinking they spent a lot of money on the AP and they’re being called a less valuable guest. But really we are. They’re getting thousands and thousands of dollars from guests coming for a week or two and staying onsite for that time period.

As for Merchpass, did we expect any different? I’m sure the resellers have many different Disney accounts set up to maximize their chances of getting selected in the lottery. Plus there was such limited availability for some of those Minnie items that thousands were going to be upset. After the Disneyland 65th merch release and seeing the amount of people in that queue for 2 days, it really shines a light on the amount of people wanting these things, and these Minnie items were in smaller batches. I mean the magic band had only 400 available. The stuffed animal was the largest availability with, I believe, 14,000 roughly available. There were 3x that amount of people in the initial queue for DL 65th merch right at the beginning of the sale a couple weeks ago. And I would assume 5-10x people signed up for the Merchpass lottery. Resellers with multiple accounts had a much better chance of getting them.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> And if it’s being broken down per day not spending per year, it should be totally obvious that APs (not staying on property) spend less. That shouldn’t bother people.



Exactly.  I think the people upset are those that don't normally listen to earnings calls.  These are the things discussed.  "we are getting x dollars from this group of customers and y dollars from this group of customers".   It isn't a value judgment but just a factual one.


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> Exactly.  I think the people upset are those that don't normally listen to earnings calls.  These are the things discussed.  "we are getting x dollars from this group of customers and y dollars from this group of customers".   It isn't a value judgment but just a factual one.


Exactly. This was an earnings call, not a D23 presentation. This wasn’t really for the general public, but for investors.


----------



## fatmanatee

Krandor said:


> Exactly.  I think the people upset are those that don't normally listen to earnings calls.  These are the things discussed.  "we are getting x dollars from this group of customers and y dollars from this group of customers".   It isn't a value judgment but just a factual one.


I was just about to say that this is a weird thing that happens when Disney enthusiasts are listening to a call that is meant for a very different audience (unless they have stock, I guess). Especially with this situation being unprecedented, they're going to talk in stark terms about where they are and aren't making money. It's not a knock on anyone who visits.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> People are taking his comments out of context. He was trying to explain the current revenue situation with the parks. He explained that right now they are at about 50% AP and 50% out of town and then explained that AP people generally spend less per day then non-APs do. It was basically a way of explaining that right now park revenue is lower then it normally would be at the same capacity levels due to more APs and fewer out of town.
> 
> It wasn't a knock on APs.  Just explaining what the money per day distribution of the parks currently look like.


Exactly. 

But equally disney is still thinking it seems that they could hit park total capacity at some point soon and of course filling those last spaces up Disney would rather an out of state/international visitor who is gonna go all out on their dining and merch spend occupying that days park reservation over a local AP person who drops in for a couple of hours in the morning and is gone by lunch spending nothing.


----------



## Eric Smith

fatmanatee said:


> I was just about to say that this is a weird thing that happens when Disney enthusiasts are listening to a call that is meant for a very different audience (unless they have stock, I guess). Especially with this situation being unprecedented, they're going to talk in stark terms about where they are and aren't making money. It's not a knock on anyone who visits.


I think you hit the nail on the head.  Normally Disney fans wouldn’t care about an earnings call but because of the current situation they’re calling in and they don’t understand what they’re hearing.


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But equally disney is still thinking it seems that they could hit park total capacity at some point soon and of course filling those last spaces up Disney would rather an out of state/international visitor who is gonna go all out on their dining and merch spend occupying that days park reservation over a local AP person who drops in for a couple of hours in the morning and is gone by lunch spending nothing.



On that I can only speak for myself but I'm out of town and had a september trip on the book (from the free dining bouceback) and just cancelled it last night.  Based on current park experience just didn't feel worth the money for me.  The question is how many people feel the same?  My feeling is expecting to hit capacity with out of towners soon may be wishful thinking.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head.  Normally Disney fans wouldn’t care about an earnings call but because of the current situation they’re calling in and they don’t understand what they’re hearing.



Yeah.  Earnings call are a specific animal that are required and regulated.  A ton of regulations about how earnings have to be done and what information must be released and all that. On the one hand they are very good places to get information because unlike an interview on TV, giving out incorrect information in earning reports is a HUGE deal with legal ramifications.  You do though have to know what you are listening and reading because it isn't an interview on TV meant for the general population.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> And if it’s being broken down per day not spending per year, it should be totally obvious that APs (not staying on property) spend less. That shouldn’t bother people.
> 
> A family of 4 with a 6 night 7 day moderate resort stay in a standard room, what was the basic DDP, and non hopper tickets is looking at a bit less than $200 per person per day (using 7 days), without any additional spending on food, merch, or extras.





Krandor said:


> Exactly.  I think the people upset are those that don't normally listen to earnings calls.  These are the things discussed.  "we are getting x dollars from this group of customers and y dollars from this group of customers".   It isn't a value judgment but just a factual one.


I have said for years that Disney is losing money with me and my AP (shhh don't tell them, don't want them to come and take my AP away)  
still would make sense to me for them to open availability maybe day before, even same day for AP and this way at least get a bit more money into the parks


----------



## Ponderer

Eric Smith said:


> The fact is that people don't ride those kinds of rides in large numbers.   How crowded was Maelstrom before it was closed and replaced with Frozen?  How busy is Frozen Ever After?  That's your answer.  Universe of Energy wasn't a very popular ride so it was closed as well.  The same thing goes for the Wonders of Life pavilion.   These changes are being made because people weren't drawn by the way it used to be.



Epcot didn't die for you in 1994 when they had the big Magical World of Barbie celebration?

I get very amused at people getting mad at Epcot for jamming in IP, as if people weren't furious at Eisner for bringing in Mickey into the sacrosanct Epcot in 1985 because he realized people wanted Disney at a Disney park.


----------



## Eric Smith

Ponderer said:


> Epcot didn't die for you in 1994 when they had the big Magical World of Barbie celebration?
> 
> I get very amused at people getting mad at Epcot for jamming in IP, as if people weren't furious at Eisner for bringing in Mickey into the sacrosanct Epcot in 1985 because he realized people wanted Disney at a Disney park.


I’m good with it.  It’s the previous poster who has the issue.


----------



## rteetz

Plenty of other places to discuss IP in the parks


----------



## AmberMV

skeeter31 said:


> He didn’t say that about limiting AP attendance. It was a simple comment that longer stay guests are more valuable than local day tripper APs from a monetary standpoint. There was nothing said about limiting AP attendance or anything like that. It was a common sense statement to investors, that most people understand, but there will be a portion of people that will take that as an insult thinking they spent a lot of money on the AP and they’re being called a less valuable guest. But really we are. They’re getting thousands and thousands of dollars from guests coming for a week or two and staying onsite for that time period.
> 
> As for Merchpass, did we expect any different? I’m sure the resellers have many different Disney accounts set up to maximize their chances of getting selected in the lottery. Plus there was such limited availability for some of those Minnie items that thousands were going to be upset. After the Disneyland 65th merch release and seeing the amount of people in that queue for 2 days, it really shines a light on the amount of people wanting these things, and these Minnie items were in smaller batches. I mean the magic band had only 400 available. The stuffed animal was the largest availability with, I believe, 14,000 roughly available. There were 3x that amount of people in the initial queue for DL 65th merch right at the beginning of the sale a couple weeks ago. And I would assume 5-10x people signed up for the Merchpass lottery. Resellers with multiple accounts had a much better chance of getting them.


Agreed it was a mess waiting to happen, however it is pretty odd that this particular one in the series is the only one that has been vocalized as such a nightmare by so many people. It's so bad that people who didn't get selected have been going on shopdisney and writing 1 star reviews because they didn't get selected.  Not just one or two people, but dozens upon dozens.  And then Disney goes through and deletes the reviews, keeps the items off the site for a few days, puts them back on and the process starts all over again.  Disney has been wiping the reviews for the last week now because there is such an uproar.  There seemed to not be such chaos with the last 5 months of the series.

I mean is it due to the backlog of the release of this particular one that has caused this?  While they worked out the MerchPass system?  And was MerchPass created because the parks were shut down or was that always in the works?


----------



## AllSam

New Mouse said:


> I dont know the current contract changes, but previously hours for ft were generally guaranteed.


CPA here - positive contribution margin means they are covering variable costs but not fixed costs so losing money but not as much as if the parks were closed.


----------



## Mal6586

DGsAtBLT said:


> AP discount apparently applies on Shop Disney right now, incase anyone here hasn’t seen. Happy shopping!


Also, unlike in the parks, you can use it for face masks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> I have said for years that Disney is losing money with me and my AP (shhh don't tell them, don't want them to come and take my AP away)
> still would make sense to me for them to open availability maybe day before, even same day for AP and this way at least get a bit more money into the parks


More bodies in the park means more sanitizing, more risk of exposure, heavier ride use, etc. They must know what they typically make from local* APs and feel that it's not worth it to burden everything else with extra bodies but not much more spend. But we're all just speculating!

Edit*


----------



## hereforthechurros

AllSam said:


> CPA here - positive contribution margin means they are covering variable costs but not fixed costs so losing money but not as much as if the parks were closed.


What would be some variable costs? Not covering fixed costs is interesting, you think that would come first. This is why I am not a CPA... but as a business owner fixed costs come first.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> More bodies in the park means more sanitizing, more risk of exposure, heavier ride use, etc. They must know what they typically make from APs and feel that it's not worth it to burden everything else with extra bodies but not much more spend. But we're all just speculating!


that's an interesting point. I never thought of that. If that's the case consider me outraged and insulted that my $45 a month is not worth it for Disney  In all seriousness though, I have given up, many years ago, to try and make sense out of Disney decisions


----------



## OKW Lover

jade1 said:


> Kinda wish they had finished EPCOT and took a small loss.


Finishing Epcot (or any other capital project) would not generate a loss.  Capital projects are depreciated (expensed) over their expected life.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> Agreed it was a mess waiting to happen, however it is pretty odd that this particular one in the series is the only one that has been vocalized as such a nightmare by so many people. It's so bad that people who didn't get selected have been going on shopdisney and writing 1 star reviews because they didn't get selected.  Not just one or two people, but dozens upon dozens.  And then Disney goes through and deletes the reviews, keeps the items off the site for a few days, puts them back on and the process starts all over again.  Disney has been wiping the reviews for the last week now because there is such an uproar.  There seemed to not be such chaos with the last 5 months of the series.
> 
> I mean is it due to the backlog of the release of this particular one that has caused this?  While they worked out the MerchPass system?  And was MerchPass created because the parks were shut down or was that always in the works?


I think people had a false sense of optimism with Merchpass. People were used to the issues with limited release items and getting bumped off the site, getting them in the cart but unable to check out, etc. But with this first use of Merchpass, I think a lot of people expected this would block resellers completely and basically everyone that wanted one would be selected for the lottery. It obviously wasn’t going to work like that.  With the limited availability and multiple accounts it was still going to be a massive surprise to get selected. So people got more upset directly related to how optimistic they were to be selected.

And Disney absolutely should be deleting the reviews. People aren't reviewing the product, just the Merchpass and that shouldn’t be included on the items reviews. People just like to complain unfortunately.


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> More bodies in the park means more sanitizing, more risk of exposure, heavier ride use, etc. They must know what they typically make from APs and feel that it's not worth it to burden everything else with extra bodies but not much more spend. But we're all just speculating!



good point, but the only thing i'll counter with is they set themselves a certain number to hit capacity for a reason.  I would think if they really didn't want to reach that number, they'd lower it.  Not sure why they'd set a number, and go, well I hope we don't hit this number


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> I think it's moreso how AP are interpreting the park availability calendar as meaning Disney doesn't value them as much as a day or resort guest.  Chapek said something to the effect of non local per person spending being MUCH higher than that of a local AP and therefore they are limiting AP attendance.  I didn't listen to the call I only read the comments on the Q3 thread.  None if it seemed (written, anyway) to be derogatory and I can believe that out of staters probably do spend more than locals...but maybe not if you count up how much money a local AP spends over the course of their AP. Who knows.


I can tell you as an out of state AP holder that I spend much more than I ever would if I were local. I spend thousands a year just on my room, then you have to look at food (since unless I bring food with me I'm eating out), and other spending. We have 4 trips over the next year and it's spendy, and I don't think any local AP holder would be able to, or want to, spend that amounta of money. Not saying I'm special for spending way too much on something that makes me happy, but I can see how as a company they would want to cater towards people who spend that kind of money vs. those who just pop in and possibly eat a snack or QS (or nothing at all) and leave.


----------



## jcf8037

Mal6586 said:


> Also, unlike in the parks, you can use it for face masks.


The discount isn’t showing up for anything for me- is there something specific I need to do besides having a linked AP?

ETA: found the code! Thanks


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> What would be some variable costs? Not covering fixed costs is interesting, you think that would come first. This is why I am not a CPA... but as a business owner fixed costs come first.



Variable costs are things like labor, supplies, those types of things. Fixed costs are costs that they will have to pay regardless of if the park is open or not. To open you have to then start spending the variable costs so if you can't cover those it is cheaper to stay closed. 

As an anology.  You have a car you are financing.  You have to pay your finance payment if you drive the car or not. That is a fixed cost.  To drive though you now have to pay for gas and wear and tear which would be variable costs.  If you were going to drive for uber and the payment you got didn't cover gas and wear and tear cheaper to just keep the car parked.


----------



## vamassey1

DGsAtBLT said:


> AP discount apparently applies on Shop Disney right now, incase anyone here hasn’t seen. Happy shopping!



How do I use this?



jcf8037 said:


> The discount isn’t showing up for anything for me- is there something specific I need to do besides having a linked AP?
> 
> ETA: found the code! Thanks



Where is the code?


----------



## AmberMV

SeaWorld Orlando is actually *adding* days to the schedule now. Interesting.


----------



## AllSam

hereforthechurros said:


> What would be some variable costs? Not covering fixed costs is interesting, you think that would come first. This is why I am not a CPA... but as a business owner fixed costs come first.


Direct labor is probably their biggest variable costs for the parks.  Basically expenses you would not incur if you were not operating.


----------



## skeeter31

vamassey1 said:


> How do I use this?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the code?


Make sure you’re logged in with your MDE account. And the promo code is: AP30OFF


----------



## csmith1004

vamassey1 said:


> How do I use this?
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the code?


The code is AP30OFF


----------



## Krandor

AllSam said:


> Direct labor is probably their biggest variable costs for the parks.  Basically expenses you would not incur if you were not operating.



Right now sanitizer is probably a big expense too. lol. 

Their other probably big cost is utilities.  Yes there is a certain level of utilities they need even when "closed" but need a whole lot more to run all the rides and everything.  A Launch coaster like RnR used a lot of power.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> good point, but the only thing i'll counter with is they set themselves a certain number to hit capacity for a reason.  I would think if they really didn't want to reach that number, they'd lower it.  Not sure why they'd set a number, and go, well I hope we don't hit this number



I think they’d be happy to hit it if it was due to an increase in resort and day guests without APs. The three different buckets are pretty good evidence of this, IMO.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

osufeth24 said:


> good point, but the only thing i'll counter with is they set themselves a certain number to hit capacity for a reason.  I would think if they really didn't want to reach that number, they'd lower it.  Not sure why they'd set a number, and go, well I hope we don't hit this number


It's not that they don't want to hit the number, it's that they want to hit the number with the "right" guests.  This isn't meant to be offensive to local APs as I have family who are local and in the same boat.  They are advertising in certain geographic areas and trying to pull guests in from those areas.  There have been many perks for the Disney vacation taken away with potentially low park crowds being one of the few left.  There have been reports of some people canceling already due to the increase in crowds the last couple weeks as opposed to the first week crowd levels.  Disney does not want to let in local APs day of to reach capacity and potentially risk guests who are willing to pay and stay at their resorts cancelling their trips.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think they’d be happy to hit it if it was due to an increase in resort and day guests without APs. The three different buckets are pretty good evidence of this, IMO.


yeah, an AP off site value is lower than AP onsite or regular day ticket. Keeps the parks with lower attendance, again, they might have set a capacity number real high but they knew they wouldn't hit it and they are fine with that. Wondering what would happen if they would hit that capacity for the 2 other buckets.


----------



## mum22girlz

skeeter31 said:


> Make sure you’re logged in with your MDE account. And the promo code is: AP30OFF


I can't get it to work. I keep getting invalid code, both on my account and my DH's.

Edited to add that we both have unactivated APs.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> Variable costs are things like labor, supplies, those types of things. Fixed costs are costs that they will have to pay regardless of if the park is open or not. To open you have to then start spending the variable costs so if you can't cover those it is cheaper to stay closed.
> 
> As an anology.  You have a car you are financing.  You have to pay your finance payment if you drive the car or not. That is a fixed cost.  To drive though you now have to pay for gas and wear and tear which would be variable costs.  If you were going to drive for uber and the payment you got didn't cover gas and wear and tear cheaper to just keep the car parked.


Thanks! I totally get the concept of variable vs. fixed but was wondering how it would apply to the parks since I know so little about how that works. I assumed labor was fixed but see how that can fluctuate and became a variable instead.


----------



## skeeter31

mum22girlz said:


> I can't get it to work. I keep getting invalid code, both on my account and my DH's.
> 
> Edited to add that we both have unactivated APs.


I know some were able to get it to work with inactivated APs. But I’m not sure. I’d confirm they are linked to your Disney account on the MDE, and if worst comes to worst, call Disney and see if they can help.


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> I have said for years that Disney is losing money with me and my AP (shhh don't tell them, don't want them to come and take my AP away)
> still would make sense to me for them to open availability maybe day before, even same day for AP and this way at least get a bit more money into the parks


You can if you buy a ticket. That's what they would like right now. They make more money from people buying a day pass over an AP holder.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Thanks! I totally get the concept of variable vs. fixed but was wondering how it would apply to the parks since I know so little about how that works. I assumed labor was fixed but see how that can fluctuate and became a variable instead.



Some labor like security would be fixed since you still need some of those but the CMs doing food and beverage and running the rides would all be variable. and we see how variable they are with the number of dining places not open yet.


----------



## vamassey1

skeeter31 said:


> Make sure you’re logged in with your MDE account. And the promo code is: AP30OFF



I've never entered shop Disney through my MDE. Thank you!




csmith1004 said:


> The code is AP30OFF




Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/tinker-bell-annual-passholder-magnet-to-be-mailed-soon/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/tinker-bell-annual-passholder-magnet-to-be-mailed-soon/


Disney's response to vocally annoyed aps. I kid,  i kid.


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/tinker-bell-annual-passholder-magnet-to-be-mailed-soon/


I'm sure international APholders won't get this though.


----------



## armerida

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/tinker-bell-annual-passholder-magnet-to-be-mailed-soon/


What happened to Orange bird?! I was hoping they’d use their leftovers from F&G...


----------



## yulilin3

armerida said:


> What happened to Orange bird?! I was hoping they’d use their leftovers from F&G...


no clue. Maybe they'll give those during the F&W


----------



## rteetz

Disney appears to be installing the walk through metal detectors at DHS. These are the same they tested at Disney Springs and currently use at AK.


----------



## Farro

I just thought of something.  How are they going to handle busses at resorts that have an inner loop?

At CSR, Gran Destino is last pick up at resort before heading out to parks. People there can't possibly be made to wait for all the other stops to fill up busses with socially distanced groups! They'll never get a bus!

Would each stop in resort get own bus?


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I just thought of something.  How are they going to handle busses at resorts that have an inner loop?
> 
> At CSR, Gran Destino is last pick up at resort before heading out to parks. People there can't possibly be made to wait for all the other stops to fill up busses with socially distanced groups! They'll never get a bus!
> 
> Would each stop in resort get own bus?


I haven’t heard any reports from OKW or Saratoga about bus issues, but each of them have multiple stops. I’ll check the resort board.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Our family has 3 annual passes.  I only got one email with our last name.  If I request a partial refund, will it give me the partial refund for all 3 passes?


----------



## AmberMV

Disney Bobby said:


> Our family has 3 annual passes.  I only got one email with our last name.  If I request a partial refund, will it give me the partial refund for all 3 passes?


It should say in your email how many APs you're acting for


----------



## wareagle57

yulilin3 said:


> I really don't understand why they don't open more availability for ap. I was at epcot last night and it was so empty,  it was real sad actually they turned down the music in areas or turned them off all together, and without the chatter of people it just seemed so dead.  And there was no park availability for ap.



Yeah the first few weeks you could mostly get anything but DHS any day, and even that you could find after a few minutes of refreshing. Maybe it’s because this is the last week before schools start back. But the last 2 days we’ve been literally locked out. So we took our money to Universal. Such a hard life, I know.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> Disney appears to be installing the walk through metal detectors at DHS. These are the same they tested at Disney Springs and currently use at AK.


What are they using at EPCOT?


----------



## Makmak

anthony2k7 said:


> Breaking even probably isn't where they're at. They say they are meeting positive contribution, but by less than they expected. They also have "head winds" ahead of them of quieter months of September and October with no Halloween parties, plus expected increasing covid cases in many areas.


We (out of state AP holders) just cancelled our September reservation (though it was “bumped up a tier”) because there really isn’t any incentive to stay on property. . We are staying at another property with much better pool hours (8am-11pm) and easier access to food. It’s sad, because I really would prefer to stay on-site but if we have Epcot (for example) and the pools don’t open until the park opens it just feels like a wasted day at much higher prices even with the “discounted” room.


----------



## NokOnHarts

Makmak said:


> We (out of state AP holders) just cancelled our September reservation (though it was “bumped up a tier”) because there really isn’t any incentive to stay on property. . We are staying at another property with much better pool hours (8am-11pm) and easier access to food. It’s sad, because I really would prefer to stay on-site but if we have Epcot (for example) and the pools don’t open until the park opens it just feels like a wasted day at much higher prices even with the “discounted” room.


What are the pool hours right now?


----------



## Makmak

NokOnHarts said:


> What are the pool hours right now?


11am to 9, I know Poly is supposed to have longer hours, but everything is changing so fast and we were told certain restaurants would be open and now they won’t so we just bailed and went to a universal resort and will Uber to the parks on a few days....it’s just sad. 
Edit: bc autocorrect is my enemy


----------



## JPM4

Farro said:


> I just thought of something.  How are they going to handle busses at resorts that have an inner loop?
> 
> At CSR, Gran Destino is last pick up at resort before heading out to parks. People there can't possibly be made to wait for all the other stops to fill up busses with socially distanced groups! They'll never get a bus!
> 
> Would each stop in resort get own bus?


Stayed at OKW last week. For park opening the busses come fast and furious. From an hour before til about a half hour after park opening you’ll see a lot of busses for the parks. After that it’s much more scattered however once the initial rush dies out we never were on a bus with more than a handful of people and that included going to all 5 stops.


----------



## Farro

JPM4 said:


> Stayed at OKW last week. For park opening the busses come fast and furious. From an hour before til about a half hour after park opening you’ll see a lot of busses for the parks. After that it’s much more scattered however once the initial rush dies out we never were on a bus with more than a handful of people and that included going to all 5 stops.



Thank you so much! Doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## gottalovepluto

armerida said:


> What happened to Orange bird?! I was hoping they’d use their leftovers from F&G...


Cue that awkward moment when they realized someone threw out those boxes months ago


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Disney appears to be installing the walk through metal detectors at DHS. These are the same they tested at Disney Springs and currently use at AK.


Do we have an idea on how much Security CMs Disney is saving using this tech? Like 
20%, 30% fewer?


----------



## hertamaniac

JPM4 said:


> Stayed at OKW last week. For park opening the busses come fast and furious.



That is actually a huge benefit I recall about OKW.  Their buses were constant, but not sure if they now stop at the Hospitality House as the last stop before going to the parks.  Did that change?


----------



## only hope

How many of the Flower and Garden topiaries and flower displays are still there?


----------



## JPM4

hertamaniac said:


> That is actually a huge benefit I recall about OKW.  Their buses were constant, but not sure if they now stop at the Hospitality House as the last stop before going to the parks.  Did that change?


Hospitality is still the last. Starts at pennisular and goes around last at hospitality. However it seemed in the morning for park opening that there were dedicated busses for pennisular through turtle pond and then busses for hospitality and millers. Then as the day went on busses would hit all the stops. I went to Epcot at around 330 on one day and I was the only one on the bus and he went to all 5 places


----------



## shoegal9

NokOnHarts said:


> What are the pool hours right now?



Feature pools are 9-9 now (extended from 11-9) and the leisure pools at resorts with DVC properties are open 24 hours.  We were at Boardwalk last week.  Luna Pool open 9-9 and the leisure pool was 24 hours.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291378667566829571


----------



## shoegal9

only hope said:


> How many of the Flower and Garden topiaries and flower displays are still there?



I saw a handful of topiaries around the temp MouseGear location. Other than that, not much.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291378667566829571


Nice to know COVID hasn’t changed everything


----------



## wareagle57

gottalovepluto said:


> Cue that awkward moment when they realized someone threw out those boxes months ago



I’m hoping they at least save them for next year. I was very excited for it. It would be the most unique one I have.


----------



## hertamaniac

Alaska cruise trip ended early due to positive test onboard.

"According to the press release, a passenger on the trip had previously been tested for COVID-19 prior to departing from their home. When they arrived at Juneau International Airport, however, a second test was administered. The passenger was not notified of the positive result until they were already on the boat."

https://www.uncruise.com/about-us/m...dventures-first-sailing-returns-to-port-early
https://www.foxnews.com/travel/alaskan-cruise-cut-short-coronavirus


----------



## anthony2k7

Elsewhere is claiming the tri-state to Fl quarantine is over?


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> Alaska cruise trip ended early due to positive test onboard.
> 
> "According to the press release, a passenger on the trip had previously been tested for COVID-19 prior to departing from their home. When they arrived at Juneau International Airport, however, a second test was administered. The passenger was not notified of the positive result until they were already on the boat."
> 
> https://www.uncruise.com/about-us/m...dventures-first-sailing-returns-to-port-early
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/alaskan-cruise-cut-short-coronavirus


Why would anyone get on a cruise ship/boat right now? Crazy.


----------



## MrsBooch

anthony2k7 said:


> Elsewhere is claiming the tri-state to Fl quarantine is over?



who is Elsewhere?


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we have an idea on how much Security CMs Disney is saving using this tech? Like
> 20%, 30% fewer?


Don’t have any numbers


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291369080474210306


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Why would anyone get on a cruise ship right now? Crazy.



This is getting tiresome.  I want to think there is a protocol somewhere out there that can mitigate the risk of cruising.  On the other hand, maybe it's wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## anthony2k7

MrsBooch said:


> who is Elsewhere?


Somewhere that isn't allowed to be mentioned here

Edit: found a tweet...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291391519598018560


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> This is getting tiresome.  I want to think there is a protocol somewhere out there that can mitigate the risk of cruising.  On the other hand, maybe it's wishful thinking on my part.



Honestly, how can they unless everyone who will be on the ship (including crew) self-isolates for 14 days prior to boarding, then has to take a covid test to prove negative.

That's tough if they want zero cases.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291391519598018560


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Somewhere that isn't allowed to be mentioned here



It's on blogmickey.com now.

Florida is removing the quarantine from the tri-state.  It's a step, but it will need to be done in both directions (from NY, NJ, PA after returning form Florida).


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Alaska cruise trip ended early due to positive test onboard.
> 
> "According to the press release, a passenger on the trip had previously been tested for COVID-19 prior to departing from their home. When they arrived at Juneau International Airport, however, a second test was administered. The passenger was not notified of the positive result until they were already on the boat."
> 
> https://www.uncruise.com/about-us/m...dventures-first-sailing-returns-to-port-early
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/alaskan-cruise-cut-short-coronavirus


More bad cruising news.  Europe outbreaks and now Alaska on small ships.  We lost our anniversary cruise in April, we lost our November cruise we rescheduled from April, and now our early February for the kid's first cruise doesn't look good.☹


----------



## mattpeto

AmberMV said:


> More bad cruising news.  Europe outbreaks and now Alaska on small ships.  We lost our anniversary cruise in April, we lost our November cruise we rescheduled from April, and now our early February for the kid's first cruise doesn't look good.☹



 I have one scheduled for 2021 as well, but I really believe cruising is going to need the vaccine.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> Honestly, how can they unless everyone who will be on the ship (including crew) self-isolates for 14 days prior to boarding, then has to take a covid test to prove negative.
> 
> That's tough if they want zero cases.



That is a very costly precaution and I'm not convinced it wouldn't have it's own set of loopholes.  

Logistically, I don't see how they can assure that all guests coming onboard are truly free of the virus. Maybe dedicate a ship or two to house the crew after a 14 day period creating a resource bubble? But, then the guests cruising could still infect the "sanitized" crew once onboard a guest populated ship. I don't know what the protocol/answer is. I'm just thinking aloud.

It's a tough situation for sure.


----------



## BrianR

AmberMV said:


> More bad cruising news.  Europe outbreaks and now Alaska on small ships.  We lost our anniversary cruise in April, we lost our November cruise we rescheduled from April, and now our early February for the kid's first cruise doesn't look good.☹


Only way to cruise right now is buy a houseboat and float down the Mississippi.  Which might be a lot of fun


----------



## AmberMV

BrianR said:


> Only way to cruise right now is buy a houseboat and float down the Mississippi.  Which might be a lot of fun


"fun" if it didn't mean we'd be taking twin 2 year olds and a 3 year old with us


----------



## AmberMV

Without going into other details, this is a good sign if it continues on this trend. Over 100k tests done yesterday.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> It's on blogmickey.com now.
> 
> Florida is removing the quarantine from the tri-state.  It's a step, but it will need to be done in both directions (from NY, NJ, PA after returning form Florida).


Yeah but it at least allows those who can work from home on return to have a trip now.


----------



## Spridell

Florida hasnt been checking for about the last 2 weeks or so.  So I guess they made it official today.

Drove up to GA and back 10 days ago the checkpoint was there on I95 but it was closed.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hertamaniac said:


> This is getting tiresome.  I want to think there is a protocol somewhere out there that can mitigate the risk of cruising.  On the other hand, maybe it's wishful thinking on my part.


The latest cruise had a whopping 66 people on board including crew.  It was the first cruise since COVID for that ship.  Cruising is dead.


----------



## MrsBooch

BrianR said:


> Only way to cruise right now is buy a houseboat and float down the Mississippi.  Which might be a lot of fun



...not the ONLY way....


----------



## anthony2k7

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> The latest cruise had a whopping 66 people on board including crew.  It was the first cruise since COVID for that ship.  Cruising is dead.


It wasn't exactly safe even before covid!

You'd hear way too often about Norovirus from people who had been on a cruise.


----------



## Mit88

Coincidence that right after the Q3 report that Florida rescinds the Tri State quarantine? Hard to believe this is a coincidence. Florida has been in much better shape than they are currently when NY was flattened and didn’t rescind the mandatory quarantine. Granted that turned out to be a good idea.

I’m not sure if it’s still the case, but when Cuomo first made the mandatory quarantine order coming from hot spot state’s I believe he said a 10% or lower positivity rate for 2 weeks would be required to rescinding theirs.

Oh well, at least I get to admit to going to Florida now without posters running to the mods to report my posts


----------



## crayon3448

mattpeto said:


> It's on blogmickey.com now.
> 
> Florida is removing the quarantine from the tri-state.  It's a step, but it will need to be done in both directions (from NY, NJ, PA after returning form Florida).



Do you mean CT not PA? PA only has a recommended quarantine


----------



## wombat_5606

anthony2k7 said:


> It wasn't exactly safe even before covid!
> 
> You'd hear way too often about Norovirus from people who had been on a cruise.



It's because it can be quickly diagnosed on a cruise ship. Here's what the CDC says about it:

Noroviruses
People often associate cruise ships with acute gastrointestinal illnesses such as norovirus, but acute gastrointestinal illness is relatively infrequent on cruise ships.

From 2008 to 2014, 74 million passengers sailed on cruise ships in the Vessel Sanitation Program’s jurisdiction. Only 129,678 passengers met the program’s case definition for acute gastrointestinal illness and only a small proportion of those cases (1 in 10) were part of a norovirus outbreak.


I've been on over 30 cruises and I've never been sick.


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> How many of the Flower and Garden topiaries and flower displays are still there?


the only one I've seen is Bambi flower and Thumper by the entrance to MouseGears and the Remy in France


----------



## JacknSally

*Is DHS allowing people in before 10? I thought there were reports of people in line for MMRR around 9:30. This situation looks wild.*

*Surely there's another change to the RotR boarding group process/drop times coming? Or at least earlier entry or maybe CMs dispersing people away from the entrance so people aren't just congregating like this? *

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291385658133684224*


----------



## osufeth24

JacknSally said:


> *Is DHS allowing people in before 10? I thought there were reports of people in line for MMRR around 9:30. This situation looks wild.*
> 
> *Surely there's another change to the RotR boarding group process/drop times coming? Or at least earlier entry or maybe CMs dispersing people away from the entrance so people aren't just congregating like this? *
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291385658133684224*



Yes, when they open the parking lot, the park is open (I got a BG when riding SDD).  They literally can't open the park any earlier than they are, or you're still going to have same sitution.

It's just so many people are barely getting inside the park at 10, then they just stand there and that's the pic you see.  5 minutes later that crowd is gone.  It's not as huge of a deal as that pic makes it look to be

However, I have always believed they should allow people try to get a BG from anywhere if they have a park reservation


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Is DHS allowing people in before 10? I thought there were reports of people in line for MMRR around 9:30. This situation looks wild.*
> 
> *Surely there's another change to the RotR boarding group process/drop times coming? Or at least earlier entry or maybe CMs dispersing people away from the entrance so people aren't just congregating like this? *
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291385658133684224*


This tweet matches my thoughts on this 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291410011374133249


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/arti...-scanners-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/arti...-scanners-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



I can hear the terminator theme playing when I read that headline


----------



## JacknSally

osufeth24 said:


> Yes, when they open the parking lot, the park is open (I got a BG when riding SDD).  They literally can't open the park any earlier than they are, or you're still going to have same sitution.
> 
> It's just so many people are barely getting inside the park at 10, then they just stand there and that's the pic you see.  5 minutes later that crowd is gone.  It's not as huge of a deal as that pic makes it look to be
> 
> However, I have always believed they should allow people try to get a BG from anywhere if they have a park reservation



*Oh yes, that I know. That's why I queried either a change to the RotR boarding group process or group drop times, or CMs at the entrance trying to keep people from congregating. Maybe it should be they open the park at 10, then drop the first group at 10:30 or 11. Or as @DGsAtBLT has suggested many times, let people with DHS reservations try for boarding groups outside of the park. Idk, I'm just thinking out loud.

I know the crowding in the first tweet is not indicative of the full long-term picture, which is why I shared the second tweet showing the area 45 minutes later. If there's a way to help disperse the crowding in the first tweet, though, I'd definitely like to see them try to do it.*


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

MrsBooch said:


> ...not the ONLY way....
> View attachment 516241



There's always _*MY *_way....   WAA HAA HAA HAA.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> This tweet matches my thoughts on this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291410011374133249



*Agreed. I don't think this warrants freaking out, either, and I am absolutely more concerned about indoor dining. I just wondered if there's something that could be tweaked to help alleviate this back-up at the entrance from the RotR drop happening at the same time as park opening. If it's just a matter of people need to get there earlier, cool. 

I'm just not there and didn't know if them letting people in before park open had changed.*


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

mattpeto said:


> It's on blogmickey.com now.
> 
> Florida is removing the quarantine from the tri-state.  It's a step, but it will need to be done in both directions (from NY, NJ, PA after returning form Florida).





crayon3448 said:


> Do you mean CT not PA? PA only has a recommended quarantine


PA does not have a mandatory quarantine for travelers coming from FL.


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *Is DHS allowing people in before 10? I thought there were reports of people in line for MMRR around 9:30. This situation looks wild.*
> 
> *Surely there's another change to the RotR boarding group process/drop times coming? Or at least earlier entry or maybe CMs dispersing people away from the entrance so people aren't just congregating like this? *
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291385658133684224*


People need to take action. Why stay in a crowded area when they can walk 3 minutes to an empty spot? there's no common sense. I've done DHS now 6 times since it reopened and yes Hollywood Blvd might look like this for a couple of minutes but just by walking further you find empty spots, a lot of them.


----------



## AmberMV

osufeth24 said:


> I can hear the terminator theme playing when I read that headline


I literally thought to myself "oh boy, here comes SkyNet" when I read his post before I saw yours  ☠


----------



## SMRT-1

osufeth24 said:


> I can hear the terminator theme playing when I read that headline





AmberMV said:


> I literally thought to myself "oh boy, here comes SkyNet" when I read his post before I saw yours  ☠


They remind me more of a different Schwarzenegger movie...


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Oh yes, that I know. That's why I queried either a change to the RotR boarding group process or group drop times, or CMs at the entrance trying to keep people from congregating. Maybe it should be they open the park at 10, then drop the first group at 10:30 or 11. Or as @DGsAtBLT has suggested many times, let people with DHS reservations try for boarding groups outside of the park. Idk, I'm just thinking out loud.
> 
> I know the crowding in the first tweet is not indicative of the full long-term picture, which is why I shared the second tweet showing the area 45 minutes later. If there's a way to help disperse the crowding in the first tweet, though, I'd definitely like to see them try to do it.*



I think she said have them available the night before for the people with reservations. Where we’re at in society I can’t see how it would be impossible to have the ability to recognize guests with reservations and allow those guests only to access the boarding group “lottery” the night before. This would absolutely help with the early morning congestion if people knew they had a boarding group and not feel the need to get there at park opening


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I think she said have them available the night before for the people with reservations. Where we’re at in society I can’t see how it would be impossible to have the ability to recognize guests with reservations and allow those guests only to access the boarding group “lottery” the night before. This would absolutely help with the early morning congestion if people knew they had a boarding group and not feel the need to get there at park opening



*Thank you! I couldn't remember her exact proposal. I agree with both of you, though!*


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> who is Elsewhere?


Don't know but they probably are a saint.


----------



## AmberMV

Guys I’m seeing on FB a car at Wilderness Lodge has backed up onto the entry stairs of the resort

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/wilderness-lodge-car-kc1/


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> PA does not have a mandatory quarantine for travelers coming from FL.


It appears New Yorkers can’t go anywhere.  They are now required to quarantine if visiting  one of 35 states they’ve now listed.  This isn’t just a Florida/Disney issue.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> Coincidence that right after the Q3 report that Florida rescinds the Tri State quarantine? Hard to believe this is a coincidence. Florida has been in much better shape than they are currently when NY was flattened and didn’t rescind the mandatory quarantine. Granted that turned out to be a good idea.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s still the case, but when Cuomo first made the mandatory quarantine order coming from hot spot state’s I believe he said a 10% or lower positivity rate for 2 weeks would be required to rescinding theirs.
> 
> Oh well, at least I get to admit to going to Florida now without posters running to the mods to report my posts


There is some other metric Cuomo is using also.  Somehow IL ended up on the quarantine list and we're under 4% positivity rate.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It appears New Yorkers can’t go anywhere.  They are now required to quarantine if visiting  one of 35 states they’ve now listed.  This isn’t just a Florida/Disney issue.


Yea, I saw that, but my post was making it clear that there is no mandatory quarantine in PA for those coming from FL as the post I quoted had caused some confusion.  Clearly this is not just a FL/disney issue.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> There is some other metric Cuomo is using also.  Somehow IL ended up on the quarantine list and we're under 4% positivity rate.



I mean, I get it for NY to have people quarantine when coming into the state. The wild spread wasn’t just because they were unprepared, but also because of the tight quarters in which NYC residents live in. This thing could shoot up again in NYC at any moment. Where I live in NY, its been contained since late April, early May. But theres also more space around here. I could walk around my block and not see a single person. 

With regards to Florida, I thought it was petty for DeSantis to keep the mandate as long as he did...until their spike. I’m shocked that he lifted it now. Numbers are going down, but they’re still much higher than they were when much of NY was “safe”. I cant imagine that Disney didnt have at least a little hand in this decision. Just seems all too convenient given the quarterly reports from Universal and Disney. I think there will be an influx of guests from the Tri-State area that head down now, but not nearly enough to make a visible difference in the parks, especially with school’s opening up, whether at home, or in person.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> People need to take action. Why stay in a crowded area when they can walk 3 minutes to an empty spot? there's no common sense. I've done DHS now 6 times since it reopened and yes Hollywood Blvd might look like this for a couple of minutes but just by walking further you find empty spots, a lot of them.



I’m not sure if it was here, or elsewhere that I heard/read that people are more worried about just getting into the park in time that they dont stop and think about their surroundings once they’re inside DHS. Once they’re in, their mindset is on getting that boarding group. And if they can get internet/WiFi access at the front of the park, they’re not going to risk walking somewhere else in the park, possibly losing track of the time and missing the drop, and/or risking not having a good internet connection in the new spot.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> I cant imagine that Disney didnt have at least a little hand in this decision. Just seems all too convenient given the quarterly reports from Universal and Disney.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Pens Fan

yulilin3 said:


> People need to take action. Why stay in a crowded area when they can walk 3 minutes to an empty spot? there's no common sense. I've done DHS now 6 times since it reopened and yes Hollywood Blvd might look like this for a couple of minutes but just by walking further you find empty spots, a lot of them.



^^^ This!

My son was there this morning.  They saw that crowd, headed down Sunset and it was practically empty.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> There is some other metric Cuomo is using also.  Somehow IL ended up on the quarantine list and we're under 4% positivity rate.



Yeah, I thought that was weird.


----------



## sara_s

Mit88 said:


> With regards to Florida, I thought it was petty for DeSantis to keep the mandate as long as he did...until their spike. I’m shocked that he lifted it now. Numbers are going down, but they’re still much higher than they were when much of NY was “safe”. I cant imagine that Disney didnt have at least a little hand in this decision.


I caught myself doing this when I read it - and not because of Disney, just the situation as a whole.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> Yeah, I thought that was weird.


Apparently Chicago is now on a list showing a slow uptick in cases.  There’s a lot of information from health sources that ny is probably looking at trying to manage the virus.


----------



## Farro

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Apparently Chicago is now on a list showing a slow uptick in cases.  There’s a lot of information from health sources that ny is probably looking at trying to manage the virus.



Well, we are actually blaming downstate Illinois. This time it's not all our fault!  Luckily in Chicago our hospitalization rate is not going up (so far).

New York will end up with a slow uptick at some point also. Ebb and flow will be the way with slow re-openings until there is a vaccine.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> Well, we are actually blaming downstate Illinois. This time it's not all our fault!  Luckily in Chicago our hospitalization rate is not going up (so far).
> 
> New York will end up with a slow uptick at some point also. Ebb and flow will be the way with slow re-openings until there is a vaccine.


I agree.  Florida never really had a peak before this so I’m not surprised.  Hopefully it will continue to decline and level off here and all the states.   Will be interesting to see if Disney becomes more crowded as olfloeida and other states decline.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

chicagoshannon said:


> There is some other metric Cuomo is using also.  Somehow IL ended up on the quarantine list and we're under 4% positivity rate.


Either 10 percent test positivity rate *or *more than 10 per 100,000 residents testing positive for covid over a 7 day rolling average.  Population of Illinois is 12.67 million, so more than 1,267 positive cases over 7 day rolling average.  Illinois is currently just shy of 2,000 cases per day over a 7 day rolling average.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I couldn't agree more.


It's been all over the news down here in Florida the last 2 days how Florida Tourism Board has started a multi million dollar campaign to restart the tourism industry.

So its very possible this, and Disney played a role in lifting the ban


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291369080474210306


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Guys I’m seeing on FB a car at Wilderness Lodge has backed up onto the entry stairs of the resort
> 
> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/wilderness-lodge-car-kc1/



This is one of those weird things that I’ve thought about happening for a long time. You cant see the stair’s, and its so wide that it looks like it could be an exit for cars. I didnt even have to open the link to know exactly where this occurred


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> More bad cruising news.  Europe outbreaks and now Alaska on small ships.  We lost our anniversary cruise in April, we lost our November cruise we rescheduled from April, and now our early February for the kid's first cruise doesn't look good.☹



I have faith that 2021 will resume cruising in a limited capacity format.  I am hearing a rumor about a cruise line that has, what they feel, a very strong case/procedure/protocol for re-opening more safely.  I'll post it once it is released to the public in a few days.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> I have faith that 2021 will resume cruising in a limited capacity format.  I am hearing a rumor about a cruise line that has, what they feel, a very strong case/procedure/protocol for re-opening more safely.  I'll post it once it is released to the public in a few days.



Is one of the new procedures having to wear this? It keeps the germs out, and it doubles as a floatation device.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Is one of the new procedures having to wear this? It keeps the germs out, and it doubles as a floatation device.  View attachment 516280



Deleted.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> It's on blogmickey.com now.
> 
> Florida is removing the quarantine from the tri-state.  It's a step, but it will need to be done in both directions (from NY, NJ, PA after returning form Florida).


NY just tightened their restrictions by adding road checkpoints and are blaming something like half their cases on travel. That ban will be lucky to be lifted by the holidays.


----------



## princesscinderella

DHS should make the boarding pass system start at 10:15 instead of 10 am to give a bit of leeway time for everyone to filter into the park. That’s not too much “downtime” between the park opening and guests getting their boarding pass, considering how much the ride breaks down as it is.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> More bad cruising news.  Europe outbreaks and now Alaska on small ships.  We lost our anniversary cruise in April, we lost our November cruise we rescheduled from April, and now our early February for the kid's first cruise doesn't look good.☹


A ship in Tahiti has one too. Personally I see no future for the industry until this is over and done with.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/arti...-scanners-debut-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Come like 2025 when Disneyland is finally allowed to open I hope they get these too!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

princesscinderella said:


> DHS should make the boarding pass system start at 10:15 instead of 10 am to give a bit of leeway time for everyone to filter into the park. That’s not too much “downtime” between the park opening and guests getting their boarding pass, considering how much the ride breaks down as it is.


Unfortunately this wouldn't change anything except allow 15 min more of people to congregate and 15 min less ride time.  People just need to keep walking once they enter the park so that those arriving behind them can do the same.

Nothing to see here....just keep walking!


----------



## gottalovepluto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It appears New Yorkers can’t go anywhere.  They are now required to quarantine if visiting  one of 35 states they’ve now listed.  This isn’t just a Florida/Disney issue.


Rhode Island!... oh... wait...


----------



## cranbiz

Mit88 said:


> This is one of those weird things that I’ve thought about happening for a long time. You cant see the stair’s, and its so wide that it looks like it could be an exit for cars. I didnt even have to open the link to know exactly where this occurred


 They should of had a Jeep, wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## princesscinderella

https://apple.news/ATXP3DPFkR_m7fZ0jB8x_qw
New rolling stone article about working at Disney right now.


----------



## AmberMV

If you wanted to walk up to the gates at DHS to buy a day ticket you could not today.  Is this the first time Day guest tickets have been sold out for DHS?  Resort guests can still get in..


----------



## SaintsManiac

princesscinderella said:


> https://apple.news/ATXP3DPFkR_m7fZ0jB8x_qw
> New rolling stone article about working at Disney right now.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> This is one of those weird things that I’ve thought about happening for a long time. You cant see the stair’s, and its so wide that it looks like it could be an exit for cars. I didnt even have to open the link to know exactly where this occurred



clearly was running late to get to CoA.


----------



## only hope

So do masks need to go under your chin or to the bottom of your chin? Just finished making one and I forgot about seam allowances. It goes to the bottom of my chin but not under. Dunno if that meets Disneys standards as I haven’t been yet.


----------



## AmberMV

only hope said:


> So do masks need to go under your chin or to the bottom of your chin? Just finished making one and I forgot about seam allowances. It goes to the bottom of my chin but not under. Dunno if that meets Disneys standards as I haven’t been yet.


As long as it fully covers your nose and mouth and is secured with loops or ties and is not mesh and made of at least 2 layers without exhaust valves and is the color purple and also has a rainbow decal you should be fine.


----------



## princesscinderella

only hope said:


> So do masks need to go under your chin or to the bottom of your chin? Just finished making one and I forgot about seam allowances. It goes to the bottom of my chin but not under. Dunno if that meets Disneys standards as I haven’t been yet.


I think that as long as your nose and mouth are covered and it has ear loops you are ok.  The more the fabric fits the shape of your face without buckling the more protection you will have.


----------



## Farro

only hope said:


> So do masks need to go under your chin or to the bottom of your chin? Just finished making one and I forgot about seam allowances. It goes to the bottom of my chin but not under. Dunno if that meets Disneys standards as I haven’t been yet.



I would think as long as it covers mouth and nose, okay?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

AmberMV said:


> As long as it fully covers your nose and mouth and is secured with loops or ties and is not mesh and made of at least 2 layers without exhaust valves and is the color purple and also has a rainbow decal you should be fine.


LoL, looks like I'm gonna need to find a purple mask, I've got the other requirements covered


----------



## Mit88

Anyone been to the pools at the resorts? 

I feel like at least 100 times per trip I’m having children and adults either swim into my legs or backing into me on accident. And this happens even if the pools are empty. I guess what I’m asking, are people being more mindful and aware of their surroundings inside of the pools during these new times?


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> LoL, looks like I'm gonna need to find a purple mask, I've got the other requirements covered



My figment mask meets all criteria. Even the purple and rainbow requirements.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291472639433879553


----------



## firefly_ris

gottalovepluto said:


> NY just tightened their restrictions by adding road checkpoints and are blaming something like half their cases on travel. That ban will be lucky to be lifted by the holidays.



I think just NYC right? We don't have anything like that around here. Yet.


----------



## only hope

AmberMV said:


> As long as it fully covers your nose and mouth and is secured with loops or ties and is not mesh and made of at least 2 layers without exhaust valves and is the color purple and also has a rainbow decal you should be fine.





princesscinderella said:


> I think that as long as your nose and mouth are covered and it has ear loops you are ok.  The more the fabric fits the shape of your face without buckling the more protection you will have.



Lol, well, I want my masks to blend in with SW cosplay once summer is over and I can wear non-wicking clothing again, so no purple or rainbows for me. It’s fairly snug. Definitely closer to the skin than oversized paper masks that gape several inches.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

yulilin3 said:


> They have a large group of cm who are not doing anything.  Standing in front of closed attractions/ shows/ restaurants,  these are cm from the water parks and resorts that are closed,  so If someone comes down sick they have people to cover, i believe they have enough surplus of cms to open a restaurant,  it's just the demand isn't there



2 weeks ago, we noticed a large group of CMs outside the new Club 33 locale in AK.  They were dressed in typical Character attendant costume, with trash grabbers.  They were all talking to a couple of guests.  From what I overheard as we walked by, they were all non-equity Festival of the Lion king dancers.  I thought that was random, but at least they have a job to work!


----------



## SaintsManiac

only hope said:


> Lol, well, I want my masks to blend in with SW cosplay once summer is over and I can wear non-wicking clothing again, so no purple or rainbows for me. It’s fairly snug. Definitely closer to the skin than oversized paper masks that gape several inches.



There’s a way to fix the gap issue.


----------



## Princess Merida

Mit88 said:


> Anyone been to the pools at the resorts?
> 
> I feel like at least 100 times per trip I’m having children and adults either swim into my legs or backing into me on accident. And this happens even if the pools are empty. I guess what I’m asking, are people being more mindful and aware of their surroundings inside of the pools during these new times?



We went to the pools at Boardwalk and Grand Floridian.  At both pools people were mostly mindful, but you do have the occasional kid that isn't being supervised and isn't distancing.  I will say it is happening much less than normal and I was completely comfortable at both pools.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Anyone been to the pools at the resorts?
> 
> I feel like at least 100 times per trip I’m having children and adults either swim into my legs or backing into me on accident. And this happens even if the pools are empty. I guess what I’m asking, are people being more mindful and aware of their surroundings inside of the pools during these new times?


Serious question. Not being critical - everyone has their right to their own opinion and comfort level during this. 

Do you feel you will catch the virus if an infected person bumps into you briefly? In a pool? Outside? I'm not rushing into a crowded indoor pool anytime soon, but I feel outside pools are relatively safe. 

From what I've heard (and know of viruses) ...the opposite seems to be true: prolonged contact (10+ minues) near an infected person, usually indoors, where you are sharing the same "breathing" space.  That's why I am surprised that Disney actually opened a lot of its theater attractions (like Philharmagic). Even distanced .. you have a lot of people sharing the same recirculated air space and I am sure a lot of people take that break in the darkness to pull the mask off (I know I would if I needed a breath of fresh air). 

Being inside A/C is one of the theories why Florida/Texas/Arizaon/California saw these massive spikes in July. It's hot .. more people congregate inside A/C spaces and thus more cases. 

My point is .. complete 6 foot social distancing in a public place (even with capacity restrictions) is practically impossible.  .. I wouldn't fret about the occasional bump -- or walking past someone who isn't wearing a mask.  We need to be careful, but not afraid that the virus is lurking around every corner. 

Without a vaccine (and who knows when will ever show up and be readily available)  .. we need to get comfortable again having close interactions with people (with and without masks, with and without social distancing) ... on vacations, at work, at stores, at schools, to be able to get those industries back to "normal" (or closer to it).


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-august-29th/


----------



## Mit88

firefly_ris said:


> I think just NYC right? We don't have anything like that around here. Yet.



This was just implemented. I believe all major roads coming into NYS will have checkpoints, but I’m not positive on that


----------



## firefly_ris

Mit88 said:


> This was just implemented. I believe all major roads coming into NYS will have checkpoints, but I’m not positive on that



Thanks, I'll have to look further into this. We are driving to PA in a few weeks.


----------



## UOAP

Mit88 said:


> Anyone been to the pools at the resorts?
> 
> I feel like at least 100 times per trip I’m having children and adults either swim into my legs or backing into me on accident. And this happens even if the pools are empty. I guess what I’m asking, are people being more mindful and aware of their surroundings inside of the pools during these new times?


I can only speak for universal pools: the adults, yes. The children, no. Children were great at the parks. At the pool we kept having to swim away. I would imagine Disney is similar.


----------



## FortFriend

only hope said:


> So do masks need to go under your chin or to the bottom of your chin? Just finished making one and I forgot about seam allowances. It goes to the bottom of my chin but not under. Dunno if that meets Disneys standards as I haven’t been yet.



As per WDW Know Before You Go Page:  (Won't let me link since I'm still a noob)

All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:

Be made with at least 2 layers of breathable material
Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> Serious question. Not being critical - everyone has their right to their own opinion and comfort level during this.
> 
> Do you feel you will catch the virus if an infected person bumps into you briefly? In a pool? Outside? I'm not rushing into a crowded indoor pool anytime soon, but I feel outside pools are relatively safe.



It’s not that I’m afraid of the virus, its more that even on the off chance that it could transfer through chlorine, water, open air, and someone that bumps into me accidentally in the pool has it, I dont want to bring it back home, or into the parks. I’m just personally trying to take precautions, not for myself, but for everyone else. I’m pretty confident in my ability to avoid situations in the parks, around the resort, etc. but for some reason the pool is what I’m most iffy about.




Princess Merida said:


> We went to the pools at Boardwalk and Grand Floridian.  At both pools people were mostly mindful, but you do have the occasional kid that isn't being supervised and isn't distancing.  I will say it is happening much less than normal and I was completely comfortable at both pools.





UOAP said:


> I can only speak for universal pools: the adults, yes. The children, no. Children were great at the parks. At the pool we kept having to swim away. I would imagine Disney is similar.



Thanks for the responses. Seems more like pre-covid pool situations just maybe dialed down a little.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> It’s not that I’m afraid of the virus, its more that even on the off chance that it could transfer through chlorine, water, open air,



Chlorine actually kills the virus scientists say, so I would not worry about it being in the pool.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> Anyone been to the pools at the resorts?
> 
> I feel like at least 100 times per trip I’m having children and adults either swim into my legs or backing into me on accident. And this happens even if the pools are empty. I guess what I’m asking, are people being more mindful and aware of their surroundings inside of the pools during these new times?


We went to Banana Cabana at Caribbean Beach the other day. Didn't go in the pool. From the outside, it looked like people were maintaining distance within the pool, but when the pool closed at 9 pm, everyone filed to the chairs at once to gather their things. That turned into a big group of people on the deck without masks. (We heard lots of groups say they were headed to the smaller pools.) A lot of people around us also thought that the pool and bar closed at 10, and seemed surprised at the "early" closing - idk what the bar is normally like, but a decent line to order formed and it was somewhat difficult to distance.


----------



## Jothmas

FrankieWinthrop said:


> 2 weeks ago, we noticed a large group of CMs outside the new Club 33 locale in AK.  They were dressed in typical Character attendant costume, with trash grabbers.  They were all talking to a couple of guests.  From what I overheard as we walked by, they were all non-equity Festival of the Lion king dancers.  I thought that was random, but at least they have a job to work!


I saw a similar group last week at AK. I passed them as I was going from Africa to Pandora. They were just strolling along. I couldn’t figure out what their function was. There were like 8 of them. Also, as I passed the Festival of the Lion King several times, I kept seeing a lonely CM standing steadfastly at his post in front of the non-existent queue. I thought at the time, that might be an opportunity for a budget cut, not that I want to see anyone laid off.


----------



## only hope

FortFriend said:


> As per WDW Know Before You Go Page:  (Won't let me link since I'm still a noob)
> 
> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> Be made with at least 2 layers of breathable material
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free



I’ve read that. But under the chin could mean bottom of chin or could mean inches under chin. They don’t specify.


----------



## Jothmas

tlmadden73 said:


> Being inside A/C is one of the theories why Florida/Texas/Arizaon/California saw these massive spikes in July. It's hot .. more people congregate inside A/C spaces and thus more cases.


Exactly. It’s the same reason flu season is in the winter, when people spend more of their time indoors. Being outdoors in Florida’s heat and humidity should be a lower risk than being congregated with people in cool, enclosed air.


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## gottalovepluto

only hope said:


> I’ve read that. But under the chin could mean bottom of chin or could mean inches under chin. They don’t specify.


For heavens sake they LITERALLY say secure under the chin. If you make it under your chin you are good, if your mask only makes it to the bottom and doesn't tuck under your chin you are not good.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> It’s not that I’m afraid of the virus, its more that even on the off chance that it could transfer through chlorine, water, open air, and someone that bumps into me accidentally in the pool has it, I dont want to bring it back home, or into the parks. I’m just personally trying to take precautions, not for myself, but for everyone else. I’m pretty confident in my ability to avoid situations in the parks, around the resort, etc. but for some reason the pool is what I’m most iffy about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses. Seems more like pre-covid pool situations just maybe dialed down a little.




I don’t blame you. I do not care for the pools at Disney. Too many people, kids probably peeing, people constantly bumping into you. We don’t really plan pool days.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t blame you. I do not care for the pools at Disney. Too many people, kids probably peeing, people constantly bumping into you. We don’t really plan pool days.



Every time I take the kiddo to the pool, I always say “Let’s head down to the ool”. Said it for years. FINALLY, this past trip he asked why I always call it an ool.

Basking in Dad joke glory I told him “Because I don’t want to get into something with P in it!”

He just gave me an odd look.


----------



## only hope

gottalovepluto said:


> For heavens sake they LITERALLY say secure under the chin. If you make it under your chin you are good, if your mask only makes it to the bottom and doesn't tuck under your chin you are not good.



 No need to be rude. Others on here who have been seemed to think it would be fine.


----------



## Marionnette

only hope said:


> No need to be rude. Others on here who have been seemed to think it would be fine.


I think you may end up touching your mask to readjust it more frequently because it will ride up as you talk. Having a mask secured under your chin prevents it from riding up and it provides a better seal. That’s why Disney requires it to be secure under the chin. You may want to try wearing it all day to see if it will stay put.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

As far as the pool thing at Pop a few weeks ago I would say distancing (mostly by children) was not good in the water. Kids just love the water and entirely forget about personal space and how I don't want them to cannonball  and make a huge splash 2 feet from my head.

Also I was almost hit in the face by a rogue ball three times by the same family that was either (apparently unsuccessfully) playing catch or just trying to test my dodge ability. So basically the in water pool situation was pretty pre-covid normal IMO 

Personally that part didn't bother me from a virus standpoint because it's a pool full of chlorine, but to each their own. I just don't like getting hit in the face with stuff


----------



## JacknSally

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Every time I take the kiddo to the pool, I always say “Let’s head down to the ool”. Said it for years. FINALLY, this past trip he asked why I always call it an ool.
> 
> Basking in Dad joke glory I told him “Because I don’t want to get into something with P in it!”
> 
> He just gave me an odd look.


*
I sincerely appreciate your dedication to this joke. A multi-year set-up just waiting for the opportunity to deliver the punchline? Truly, truly impressive.*


----------



## buckeyeguy1

JacknSally said:


> *I sincerely appreciate your dedication to this joke. A multi-year set-up just waiting for the opportunity to deliver the punchline? Truly, truly impressive.*



Trust me, it was getting to the point of being painful. I was starting to think he would never ask.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t blame you. I do not care for the pools at Disney. Too many people, kids probably peeing, people constantly bumping into you. We don’t really plan pool days.



I’ve had some bad experiences in Disney pools. 

Needed to be resuscitated back to life by a lifeguard at River Country when I was 5

Had my nose broken by a dad throwing is elbow in my face when having a catch with his son in the pool when I was 11. 

Went down the slide at Polynesian a few years ago and midway through the slide there was a dirty diaper with an unavoidable  brown streak going down the middle of the pathway. 


So I’m a little cautious in general at Disney pools, add covid into the mix and Its anxiety inducing lol.


----------



## Sara W

The biggest issue I saw was when they were doing the pool games. There was a trivia game that you swam to one side or the other for your answer to a  question. Adults and kids were gathered in big groups at the GF pool. I pulled my kids to the shallow end to play the game away from the crowd.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Serious question. Not being critical - everyone has their right to their own opinion and comfort level during this.
> 
> Do you feel you will catch the virus if an infected person bumps into you briefly? In a pool? Outside? I'm not rushing into a crowded indoor pool anytime soon, but I feel outside pools are relatively safe.
> 
> From what I've heard (and know of viruses) ...the opposite seems to be true: prolonged contact (10+ minues) near an infected person, usually indoors, where you are sharing the same "breathing" space.  That's why I am surprised that Disney actually opened a lot of its theater attractions (like Philharmagic). Even distanced .. you have a lot of people sharing the same recirculated air space and I am sure a lot of people take that break in the darkness to pull the mask off (I know I would if I needed a breath of fresh air).
> 
> Being inside A/C is one of the theories why Florida/Texas/Arizaon/California saw these massive spikes in July. It's hot .. more people congregate inside A/C spaces and thus more cases.
> 
> My point is .. complete 6 foot social distancing in a public place (even with capacity restrictions) is practically impossible.  .. I wouldn't fret about the occasional bump -- or walking past someone who isn't wearing a mask.  We need to be careful, but not afraid that the virus is lurking around every corner.
> 
> Without a vaccine (and who knows when will ever show up and be readily available)  .. we need to get comfortable again having close interactions with people (with and without masks, with and without social distancing) ... on vacations, at work, at stores, at schools, to be able to get those industries back to "normal" (or closer to it).



One concern I have with pools is that even though outside, if someone pops up from swimming underwater, there often a big exhale (even spitting) from holding their breath. Especially with kids. If that happens right next to you, that’s not so great. Also lots of shouting in pools - kids to their parents, kids to each other, parents to their kids, etc. Also lots of heavy breathing amongst the very active kids. Just lots of respiratory activity. I’d be fine with it if people were distanced, but personally uncomfortable if people were close to me, outside or not. IMO, it’s different than just walking by someone outside closely considering the physical activity, shouting, heavy breathing and exhaling after holding breath.

I don’t need to get comfortable having close interactions with people right now. In 5 months - from March until now - we’ve learned so much more about how covid is spread and how to treat it. More time means more knowledge. More knowledge about antibodies/immunity. Maybe there won’t ever be a vaccine, but perhaps there will be an effective antiviral treatment. Just because I’m not going to jump into close contact with people right now doesn’t mean I’m going to live under a rock forever either.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Well, we are actually blaming downstate Illinois. This time it's not all our fault!



I live downstate, and lets just say it is best if I don't reply.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tigger's ally said:


> I live downstate, and lets just say it is best if I don't reply.


well now I'm curious.  Feel free to message me your thoughts.


----------



## CastAStone

Spridell said:


> Chlorine actually kills the virus scientists say, so I would not worry about it being in the pool.


To say the least. I dont know a lot about virology but I know something about chlorine and something about the amount of chlorine typically required in outdoor pools in the United States (a LOT), and there’s no hope for any virus in that concentration of free chlorine.

Still, it’s not instant, and you shouldn’t like lick the other swimmers or drink the pool water.


----------



## UOAP

tlmadden73 said:


> Serious question. Not being critical - everyone has their right to their own opinion and comfort level during this.
> 
> Do you feel you will catch the virus if an infected person bumps into you briefly? In a pool? Outside? I'm not rushing into a crowded indoor pool anytime soon, but I feel outside pools are relatively safe.
> 
> From what I've heard (and know of viruses) ...the opposite seems to be true: prolonged contact (10+ minues) near an infected person, usually indoors, where you are sharing the same "breathing" space.  That's why I am surprised that Disney actually opened a lot of its theater attractions (like Philharmagic). Even distanced .. you have a lot of people sharing the same recirculated air space and I am sure a lot of people take that break in the darkness to pull the mask off (I know I would if I needed a breath of fresh air).
> 
> Being inside A/C is one of the theories why Florida/Texas/Arizaon/California saw these massive spikes in July. It's hot .. more people congregate inside A/C spaces and thus more cases.
> 
> My point is .. complete 6 foot social distancing in a public place (even with capacity restrictions) is practically impossible.  .. I wouldn't fret about the occasional bump -- or walking past someone who isn't wearing a mask.  We need to be careful, but not afraid that the virus is lurking around every corner.
> 
> Without a vaccine (and who knows when will ever show up and be readily available)  .. we need to get comfortable again having close interactions with people (with and without masks, with and without social distancing) ... on vacations, at work, at stores, at schools, to be able to get those industries back to "normal" (or closer to it).


I don't know if y'all remember me. I am a healthcare provider who for eight weeks was required to work covid ICU (even though I am in cardiology - not a usual hospitalist or pulmonologist, but had to become one) and am a big BIG advocate of masking and social distancing. I am NOT an advocate of overreacting, and have been extremely annoyed by anyone politicizing this issue on either side.  My family and I have been at higher risk from covid from the start by virtue of my job and I have been very annoyed by people sitting in the comfort of home judging me for my choices, including driving to Florida theme parks for a much deserved vacation. I have been VERY impressed by Universal and Disney and fully support their being open. The risk of contracting covid outside from a child (or anyone) briefly brushing by you in a pool is low. But I also agree with being honest about what someone should expect when they are out and about at the theme parks and hotels.
Anyway, just spent a great week in Florida and continue to tell people that I am safer at Universal or Disney than working in the hospital clinic. By far. My husband and I are heading back in 3 weeks because this is one of the few places on earth I feel like I can enjoy myself AND feel comfortable.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

UOAP said:


> I don't know if y'all remember me. I am a healthcare provider who for eight weeks was required to work covid ICU (even though I am in cardiology - not a hospitalist or pulmonologist) and am a big BIG advocate of masking and social distancing. I am NOT an advocate of overreacting, and have been extremely annoyed by anyone politicizing this issue on either side.  My family and I have been at higher risk from covid from the start by virtue of my job and I have been very annoyed by people sitting in the comfort of home judging me for my choices, including driving to Florida theme parks for a much deserved vacation. I have been VERY impressed by Universal and Disney and fully support their being open. The risk of contracting covid outside from a child (or anyone) briefly brushing by you in a pool is low. But I also agree with being honest about what someone should expect when they are out and about at the theme parks and hotels.
> Anyway, just spent a great week in Florida and continue to tell people that I am safer at Universal or Disney than working in the hospital clinic. By far. My husband and I are heading back in 3 weeks because this is one of the few places on earth I feel like I can enjoy myself AND feel comfortable.



PREACH!


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291369080474210306


I wonder what bucket their reservations will come from...


----------



## rteetz

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder what bucket their reservations will come from...


I think this is why they are only opening them week by week. Just taking excess.


----------



## JacknSally

CastAStone said:


> Still, it’s not instant, and you shouldn’t like lick the other swimmers or drink the pool water.



*Well, there goes my vacation.*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

CastAStone said:


> Still, it’s not instant, and you shouldn’t like *lick the other swimmers* or *drink the pool water*.



Why do you have to suck the fun right out of everything?!


----------



## Cliz155

FortFriend said:


> As per WDW Know Before You Go Page:  (Won't let me link since I'm still a noob)
> 
> All face coverings (whether disposable or reusable) must:
> 
> Be made with at least 2 layers of breathable material
> Fully cover the nose and mouth and secure under the chin
> Fit snugly but comfortably against the side of the face
> Be secured with ties or ear loops and allow the Guest to remain hands-free



One thing I've been noticing increasing in the last few weeks is the number of people twisting the ear loops on masks (which creates big gaps in the sides and basically negates the point of a mask). Example: https://www.asiaone.com/lifestyle/how-wear-disposable-face-mask-right-way-and-make-it-fit-better I stopped in guest services in MK one day on the way out and made a comment about this, and they seemed receptive. Here's hoping loop twisting becomes banned. I've seen some workers twisting the loops too, which is concerning.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> To say the least. I dont know a lot about virology but I know something about chlorine and something about the amount of chlorine typically required in outdoor pools in the United States (a LOT), and there’s no hope for any virus in that concentration of free chlorine.
> 
> Still, it’s not instant, and you shouldn’t like lick the other swimmers or drink the pool water.



What if I’m thirsty and my water bottle is all the way by my chair...am I supposed to get out of the pool, walk all the way to my chair and get the water when there’s an endless drinking supply right below me?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Mit88 said:


> What if I’m thirsty and my water bottle is all the way by my chair...am I supposed to get out of the pool, walk all the way to my chair and get the water when there’s an endless drinking supply right below me?



excellent point


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

CastAStone said:


> To say the least. I dont know a lot about virology but I know something about chlorine and something about the amount of chlorine typically required in outdoor pools in the United States (a LOT), and there’s no hope for any virus in that concentration of free chlorine.
> 
> Still, it’s not instant, and you shouldn’t like lick the other swimmers or drink the pool water.


Would this be true of a salt water pool like the quiet pool at the Poly?


----------



## CastAStone

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Would this be true of a salt water pool like the quiet pool at the Poly?


I don’t know much about salt water pools, sorry.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

JacknSally said:


> *Well, there goes my vacation.*


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> I live downstate, and lets just say it is best if I don't reply.



Its true. Its all on the IDPH website. But it doesn't mean anything.  Just the course of the virus. No need to be upset.


----------



## princesscinderella

I love reading this thread every day!! You all make me laugh with the witty banter


----------



## AnaHtDis

CastAStone said:


> I don’t know much about salt water pools, sorry.


No you should not drink the salt water pool water either. Sorry.


----------



## rteetz

Eurostar Trains Resume Direct Transportation Between London and Disneyland Paris Resort


----------



## rteetz

Private Disney PhotoPass Photography Session Now Available at Magic Kingdom


----------



## skeeter31

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Would this be true of a salt water pool like the quiet pool at the Poly?


Don’t want to take this too far off topic discussing pools, but a salt water pool still has chlorine. It’s not a pool filled with salty water, like swimming in the ocean. It’s a filtration system that uses salt to produce its own chlorine, rather than having to add chlorine either in tablet or liquid form. The owner/operator only has to add salt to the pool and the generator turns the salt into chlorine. 
So you’re not swimming in the ocean, you’re still swimming in a chlorinated pool. The chlorine is just created in a different way.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Farro said:


> Well, we are actually blaming downstate Illinois. This time it's not all our fault!  Luckily in Chicago our hospitalization rate is not going up (so far).
> 
> New York will end up with a slow uptick at some point also. Ebb and flow will be the way with slow re-openings until there is a vaccine.





Tigger's ally said:


> I live downstate, and lets just say it is best if I don't reply.



... I'm in Wisconsin, and we are blaming both of you equally, so...


----------



## Farro

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> ... I'm in Wisconsin, and we are blaming both of you equally, so...



And we all blame New York!


----------



## Marthasor

AnaHtDis said:


> No you should not drink the salt water pool water either. Sorry.


----------



## KyCoKe16

armerida said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and the CM informed me that buses are no longer running from the parks to Disney Springs. Can anyone confirm whether or not this is accurate? If so, that’ a huge inconvenience to have to return to the resort and then wait for another bus...



I know I’m late to the game on this, I just got back from Disney last night and am days behind.  My apologies if this has already been suggested! But, we had dinner at TREX planned Tuesday night after our HS day and discovered, as we were leaving, that there was no bus to DS.  Luckily, I just stayed at SSR for the first time a few weeks ago, with a view of Disney Springs, and realized how close the walk is. So we just took the bus to the Congress Park area of SSR and then walked over. Much quicker than going back to CBR (especially since the skyliner was down for recent lightning) and then catching a bus.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I can hear the terminator theme playing when I read that headline



I mean, that AI bag screeners becoming sentient and taking over the parks would be just so 2020


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> I wonder what bucket their reservations will come from...


probably day guest tickets. Although CM are still blocked out of DHS


----------



## armerida

KyCoKe16 said:


> I know I’m late to the game on this, I just got back from Disney last night and am days behind.  My apologies if this has already been suggested! But, we had dinner at TREX planned Tuesday night after our HS day and discovered, as we were leaving, that there was no bus to DS.  Luckily, I just stayed at SSR for the first time a few weeks ago, with a view of Disney Springs, and realized how close the walk is. So we just took the bus to the Congress Park area of SSR and then walked over. Much quicker than going back to CBR (especially since the skyliner was down for recent lightning) and then catching a bus.


Is Congress Park the first bus stop at SSR?


----------



## skeeter31

armerida said:


> Is Congress Park the first bus stop at SSR?


No, it’s usually the 4th stop


----------



## princesscinderella

armerida said:


> Is Congress Park the first bus stop at SSR?


When you get off at the bus stop the path is on your left if you are facing the CP resort buildings.  The path is not labeled well and it winds through a little patch of woods.


----------



## KyCoKe16

armerida said:


> Is Congress Park the first bus stop at SSR?



No, I think it’s the 5th. It’s the 4th or 5th


----------



## jade1

SaintsManiac said:


> I do not care for the pools at Disney. Too many people, kids probably peeing, people constantly bumping into you.



And those dang monkeys.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291763920101871617


----------



## rteetz

Aerials of the water parks 
http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-and-typhoon-lagoon-as-both-remain-closed.htm


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291763920101871617



30 min wait right now, doesn't seem like it would stretch it that far.  Wonder if it had a downtime?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291763920101871617


Didn’t we have a report of that early on (actually I think the wait was longer than that and winding along the Rivers of America) but the socially distanced wait only ended up like 10 mins?

Heck, I’ve seen the line to the riverboat on a normal day


----------



## Skili9111

gottalovepluto said:


> For heavens sake they LITERALLY say secure under the chin. If you make it under your chin you are good, if your mask only makes it to the bottom and doesn't tuck under your chin you are not good.


Wow. Secure under the chin could mean a lot of things. Some could even take it as it ties under the chin. With that being said, even surgical masks don't cover and SECURE under the chin. For Heaven's sake.


----------



## QueenHeather

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291763920101871617


I rode it last week when the line was that long and it only took 15-20 minutes. The line doesn’t snake at all, just straight through under the awnings and then past the interactive graveyard stuff. There’s just no where else for the line to go. I don’t really understand Blog Mickey’s point with posting this except to mislead people somehow.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

KyCoKe16 said:


> I know I’m late to the game on this, I just got back from Disney last night and am days behind.  My apologies if this has already been suggested! But, we had dinner at TREX planned Tuesday night after our HS day and discovered, as we were leaving, that there was no bus to DS.  Luckily, I just stayed at SSR for the first time a few weeks ago, with a view of Disney Springs, and realized how close the walk is. So we just took the bus to the Congress Park area of SSR and then walked over. Much quicker than going back to CBR (especially since the skyliner was down for recent lightning) and then catching a bus.


Our first evening going to DS, we got in an SSR bus from AK after the park closed. We were only ones on the bus, driver confirmed where we were going, and DH replied, "Saratoga Springs, but we're actually going to DS." Driver dropped us directly at DS instead.

Second time, we took a bus from MK to SSR and walked from Congress Park. It's not that far.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

QueenHeather said:


> I rode it last week when the line was that long and it only took 15-20 minutes. The line doesn’t snake at all, just straight through under the awnings and then past the interactive graveyard stuff. There’s just no where else for the line to go. I don’t really understand Blog Mickey’s point with posting this except to mislead people somehow.


We found that by in large, almost none of the "long" (30 min+) wait times were accurate. I don't recall any rides going down as we were in line or on the rides. The only "hold ups" (when lines seemed to stack up) were when they paused to clean ride vehicles.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ngs-area-resort-hotels-permanently-closed.htm


----------



## KBoopaloo

Sounds like there is no timeline for the TS restaurants in the French pavilion to reopen. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291779436367556610


----------



## JacknSally

*IF. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291797535821041665*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Woah. Just saw Universal Orlando ad on CNBC from CA. I admittedly haven’t watched much tv but apparently Universal Orlando has no qualms advertising to all of the US.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *IF.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291797535821041665*


It makes a good headline but I think the “if” really means if they will open _like they used to be_. It’s pretty obvious at this point if those restaurants open before international travel restrictions are lifted they will be staffed by Americans which would lead to a different feeling restaurant for guests & almost completely different for anyone working there. I don’t think there is anyway those places close, but they could dramatically change and who knows what changes would be permanent?


----------



## rockpiece

Checking in to the Contemporary on Sunday. Have they resumed valet parking yet? It says online that it is unavailable but I have seen that they are doing it at some resorts.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from streaming. Parked at DS and took bus to CBR at 10:30am, surprised to say there were 2 other parties in the bus going back to DS at that hour. The bus is stopping in all internal stops, so it took 3 stops until it reached centertown. The food court does not have a lot in terns of seating so be aware if you are grabbing food you might have to find spots outside, the pool was popular bur not packed (it hit 106 degrees here today) I saw everyone keeping distance outside and inside the pool. Banana Cabana had 3 people enjoying drinks. Walked over to the Skyliner cause I was streaming Pop as well and the CBR-Pop line went down, they couldn't tell me for how long and they said that buses would arrive for people needing to go to Pop in about 15 to 20 min. 
Since it wasn't life or death for me to head to Pop I skylined to Riviera, walked around and took a bus back to DS, didn't have to wait at all, this bus also had 3 groups already inside waiting.
DS was not busy at all, WoD was actually quiet empty, very enjoyable. Now decided to get some Chicken Guy to bring back home,, inside was very busy, They need to keep more people out before letting them in, this was about 2pm. The Mulan poster still hangs at AMC.


----------



## Hoodie

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from streaming. Parked at DS and took bus to CBR at 10:30am, surprised to say there were 2 other parties in the bus going back to DS at that hour. The bus is stopping in all internal stops, so it took 3 stops until it reached centertown. The food court does not have a lot in terns of seating so be aware if you are grabbing food you might have to find spots outside, the pool was popular bur not packed (it hit 106 degrees here today) I saw everyone keeping distance outside and inside the pool. Banana Cabana had 3 people enjoying drinks. Walked over to the Skyliner cause I was streaming Pop as well and the CBR-Pop line went down, they couldn't tell me for how long and they said that buses would arrive for people needing to go to Pop in about 15 to 20 min.
> Since it wasn't life or death for me to head to Pop I skylined to Riviera, walked around and took a bus back to DS, didn't have to wait at all, this bus also had 3 groups already inside waiting.
> DS was not busy at all, WoD was actually quiet empty, very enjoyable. Now decided to get some Chicken Guy to bring back home,, inside was very busy, They need to keep more people out before letting them in, this was about 2pm. The Mulan poster still hangs at AMC.


I'm not shocked about the other parties.  Given the wait times and how much they drop after 2, I would be shocked if we don't see more people go to DHS, get a Rise boarding group, then leave to return later.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah. Just saw Universal Orlando ad on CNBC from CA. I admittedly haven’t watched much tv but apparently Universal Orlando has no qualms advertising to all of the US.


They’ve been advertising here in WI for a while now.


----------



## yulilin3

Hoodie said:


> I'm not shocked about the other parties.  Given the wait times and how much they drop after 2, I would be shocked if we don't see more people go to DHS, get a Rise boarding group, then leave to return later.


no DS (Disney Springs) not DHS


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> They’ve been advertising here in WI for a while now.


In Massachusetts too.


----------



## Moliphino

KBoopaloo said:


> In Massachusetts too.



I remember seeing them when WDW was still closed.


----------



## jenushkask8s

KBoopaloo said:


> In Massachusetts too.


And Michigan


----------



## midnight star

When do 2021 packages open?


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah. Just saw Universal Orlando ad on CNBC from CA. I admittedly haven’t watched much tv but apparently Universal Orlando has no qualms advertising to all of the US.



We haven't had a Florida numbers report in a while. Worse, same, better?


----------



## mattpeto

midnight star said:


> When do 2021 packages open?



They are open until the end of September 2021.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

JacknSally said:


> *IF.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291797535821041665*


----------



## mattpeto

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/repo...t-when-some-restaurants-will-reopen-at-epcot/
It's possible some of the restaurants may have new ownership, names, etc, but this article is a bit hyperbole.  

The restaurants will re-open when the crowds return.


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> I don't know if y'all remember me. I am a healthcare provider who for eight weeks was required to work covid ICU (even though I am in cardiology - not a usual hospitalist or pulmonologist, but had to become one) and am a big BIG advocate of masking and social distancing. I am NOT an advocate of overreacting, and have been extremely annoyed by anyone politicizing this issue on either side.  My family and I have been at higher risk from covid from the start by virtue of my job and I have been very annoyed by people sitting in the comfort of home judging me for my choices, including driving to Florida theme parks for a much deserved vacation. I have been VERY impressed by Universal and Disney and fully support their being open. The risk of contracting covid outside from a child (or anyone) briefly brushing by you in a pool is low. But I also agree with being honest about what someone should expect when they are out and about at the theme parks and hotels.
> Anyway, just spent a great week in Florida and continue to tell people that I am safer at Universal or Disney than working in the hospital clinic. By far. My husband and I are heading back in 3 weeks because this is one of the few places on earth I feel like I can enjoy myself AND feel comfortable.


I work in healthcare (not clinical side, administrative/management), and even brought the virus home in the very early days. I have thankfully been working from home for several months now, but do have to go in for certain things. I will be going down to WDW for the first time since the shut down in 3 weeks, and honestly feel much safer going there than I do any time I have to go to the hospital for work. Even though I don't work face to face with patients I do end up working with workers who do, so there is still some risk, but with proper procedures everything can be fine and as safe as it can be given the circumstances. I can't wait to just be able to relax and have a good break from it all (and I have three more trips after that over the next year so this is just the start).


----------



## hertamaniac

*COVID insurance for MSC cruise line:*

MSC is offering a unique insurance policy to help kick-start cruising. I think this might push the monetary confidence aspect of guests that might be "on the fence".

'We are strongly recommending they also purchase for €18 per person per weeklong cruise a special COVID insurance policy which we have put together with Europ Assistance covering ticket price refund, or an apportion, if tested positive either at embark or during the cruise.'

https://www.seatrade-cruise.com/news/onorato-msc-cruises-could-be-and-operating-med-month


----------



## AmberMV

Farro said:


> We haven't had a Florida numbers report in a while. Worse, same, better?


Nothing remarkably different yet.  It takes about 2 weeks of data to see any real trend


----------



## AmberMV

Royal Caribbean Earnings call for 2nd Quarter on Monday August 10. Should be interesting to see how badly cruise lines are being affected.
https://www.rclinvestor.com/press-releases/release/?id=1487


----------



## SMRT-1

mattpeto said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/repo...t-when-some-restaurants-will-reopen-at-epcot/
> It's possible some of the restaurants may have new ownership, names, etc, but this article is a bit hyperbole.
> 
> The restaurants will re-open when the crowds return.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> We haven't had a Florida numbers report in a while. Worse, same, better?



They’re not rising, at least not above their peaked numbers a few weeks ago, which typically means they’re trending down. Not that its even close to “safe”, its still seems to be a trend in the right direction currently.  I’m guessing thats why the numbers havent been reported. Where’s the fun in posting a downtrend? Same reason you’re not seeing the media continuously report on how well Disney’s protocols have been


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Nothing remarkably different yet.  It takes about 2 weeks of data to see any real trend



Status quo as far as I've seen on the local WDW/Orange+ County news.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Farro said:


> We haven't had a Florida numbers report in a while. Worse, same, better?



Here is a graph of Fl from the charts I watch


----------



## Mit88

mouselovenfamily said:


> Here is a graph of Fl from the charts I watch



That’s what I’ve seen. Cases peaked right around Disney’s reopening. But there are 100 different charts to fill everyone’s narrative for everything cases/hospitalizations/deaths. If we’re looking at another 2-3 weeks until they get to a more flattened chart, it’ll be close to 2 months from climb, to the bottom of the descent, around the same time that it took New York City. I definitely didnt think it would take nearly this long for the full process to play out


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> They’re not rising, at least not above their peaked numbers a few weeks ago, which typically means they’re trending down. Not that its even close to “safe”, its still seems to be a trend in the right direction currently.  I’m guessing thats why the numbers havent been reported. Where’s the fun in posting a downtrend? Same reason you’re not seeing the media continuously report on how well Disney’s protocols have been


I actually did post part of the report yesterday iirc as we had the lowest % positive (8.34%) that we've had in a LONG time, as a reason to hope things are getting better, so the good news is still coming out but I wouldn't call it all good news as we are still losing quite a few people every day


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> That’s what I’ve seen. Cases peaked right around Disney’s reopening. But there are 100 different charts to fill everyone’s narrative for everything cases/hospitalizations/deaths. If we’re looking at another 2-3 weeks until they get to a more flattened chart, it’ll be close to 2 months from climb, to the bottom of the descent, around the same time that it took New York City. I definitely didnt think it would take nearly this long for the full process to play out


I did think it would take this long. Its all cause of how little measures Florida put in place.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

jenushkask8s said:


> And Michigan



Kansas too...


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I did think it would take this long. Its all cause of how little measures Florida put in place.



You’re only as strong as your weakest county(s). Florida hasn’t been on the same page county to county during this entire thing, and because of that, this thing ran rampant. It was unavoidable because certain businesses opened up that shouldnt have been as quickly as they were (bars), but it could have significantly been slowed had the mask mandate been in effect since April like it has in much of the country


----------



## andigomeep

Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch. 
AK - 9-5
MK - 9-6
Epcot - 11-7
HS 10-7


----------



## AmberMV

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7


Doubt it's a glitch.  This is in response to cost/profits


----------



## osufeth24

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7



Considering some of the other rumors, if this is all it is, I'll be happpy


----------



## Eeyore daily

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7


There would practically nowhere to eat at a normal dinner hour besides resorts with limited transportation and Disney Springs.  Ughhhhh


----------



## The Expert

Interesting they're opening AK and MK at the same time. I thought those were staggered to help with transportation distribution? Maybe since they're at opposite ends of property, and have some trends from being open, that's not a concern.


----------



## osufeth24

The Expert said:


> Interesting they're opening AK and MK at the same time. I thought those were staggered to help with transportation distribution? Maybe since they're at opposite ends of property, and have some trends from being open, that's not a concern.



Maybe they've noticed there's not a lot of people coming in at the morning at AK, so won't make a difference?


----------



## Marionnette

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7


App is still showing the same as current park hours for dates following Labor Day.


----------



## Sarahslay

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7


Yep, all of our reservations for Thanksgiving week have the new hours, it's sad but maybe DH and I can get enough time in the parks (no kids to slow us down this trip lol) and we won't need those extra 1-2 hours. Still not thrilled about it, but I know it's better than some other measures they could take.


----------



## osufeth24

Marionnette said:


> App is still showing the same as current park hours for dates following Labor Day.



just probably haven't updated it.  My park passes I had Sept 23-25 showes those times that just got posted.


----------



## andigomeep

Marionnette said:


> App is still showing the same as current park hours for dates following Labor Day.


Yeah the hours are the same but all my reservation passes are showing shorter hours. I wonder if they just haven’t updated the calendar yet (or still hoping glitch)


----------



## Farro

Yuck, those hrs are bad. Nothing open after 7. I'd rather see parks open on different days but staying open until 9.


----------



## pclvnmcky88

Not a glitch


----------



## Tiggr88

osufeth24 said:


> Maybe they've noticed there's not a lot of people coming in at the morning at AK, so won't make a difference?


They still need to allocate the buses so it would seem odd to have two parks open at the same time and not keep them staggered. Especially since it is the first time slot and the buses need to pivot to DHS and Epcot right after so there is no way to make up for it if they can't handle the volume. Unless they are adding more buses and drivers.


----------



## chicagoshannon

UGH.  Of course they'd decrease the hours right as my trip starts.  One hour less of DHS means less chance to get on RotR.


----------



## yulilin3

Now the park reservation app just says "park open-close" instead of hours


----------



## Farro

Hmmm. Maybe early closures mean the potential for after dark hrs starting up again. Ideal way to make money while allowing for social distancing. 

Sign me up!


----------



## Mit88

Well, it is Friday... a few days after the Q3 report.


----------



## Sarahslay

andigomeep said:


> Yeah the hours are the same but all my reservation passes are showing shorter hours. I wonder if they just haven’t updated the calendar yet (or still hoping glitch)


They haven't even released the official hours for any time after October so I doubt it's a glitch, unfortunately


----------



## Marionnette

osufeth24 said:


> just probably haven't updated it.  My park passes I had Sept 23-25 showes those times that just got posted.


Yep. My October park reservations are showing the reduced hours.


----------



## JacknSally

*I giggled at the article update. Someone got a not-great phone call. *
*
*
*
*


----------



## midnight star

mattpeto said:


> They are open until the end of September 2021.


Thanks!


----------



## Aeralie

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7



The hours published for cast at this time corroborates the Epcot 11-7 hours starting on 9/8 but don't reflect the other shortened hours yet.

ETA - the 9-5 for AK listed as start of Oct. The hours seem to be lining up, but the date of change looks different per park. Cast are usually the last to find out though, I'd assume the app is more accurate!


----------



## anthony2k7

If I was disney I'd push all those opening hours back by at least one hour so people were tempted to stay in the parks to eat dinner, plus it would reduce the issue of DS being overcrowded.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andigomeep said:


> Park reservation passes after Labor Day are showing shorter hours. Is this a glitch or are they going to be cutting hours? Anyone hear anything? I’m hoping a glitch.
> AK - 9-5
> MK - 9-6
> Epcot - 11-7
> HS 10-7


At this point I think people are lucky there are still hours for every park every day.

And I still thing they are TOTAL idiots for not enabling EP park hopping to spread the DS nighttime crowds + make $$$$$.


----------



## osufeth24

So much for the dinner res I had at La Hacienda de San Sangel at 745 lol


----------



## Pksmom03

I just changed a reservation this morning for my trip in September at MK- Skipper Canteen at 6:25 but the park now closes at 6. Interesting.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Hmmm. Maybe early closures mean the potential for after dark hrs starting up again. Ideal way to make money while allowing for social distancing.
> 
> Sign me up!


The cancellation of all moonlight magic for 2020 tells me that's a no.


----------



## anthony2k7

Pksmom03 said:


> I just changed a reservation this morning for my trip in September at MK- Skipper Canteen at 6:25 but the park now closes at 6. Interesting.


I guess there is a chance they will close attractions and shops and leave restaurants open an hour or two. At least they save some CM cash then.


----------



## Spridell

I think these shorter hours are going to be a disaster for Disney Springs.


----------



## Marionnette

Spridell said:


> I think these shorter hours are going to be a disaster for Disney Springs.


I think that it will certainly make DS more crowded in the evening.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/epcot-shortening-park-hours-closing-at-7pm-in-october/


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/epcot-shortening-park-hours-closing-at-7pm-in-october/


I'll see you that and raise you this article on all 4 parks are shortening hours:

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/all-...rks-shortening-hours-beginning-september-8th/


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> The cancellation of all moonlight magic for 2020 tells me that's a no.



I wish they would though. I'm sure each night would be a sell out.

I don't know. I don't know. If by chance hrs stay like this through next spring, I'm not sure I want to pay as much as I'm paying to go on our trip. Those hours are terrible.


----------



## Doug S

Just got confirmation a few minutes ago from my TA of my shortened trip dates. Cursed myself. Honestly if I even see a blip in the Atlantic on the long range models week before I go, I'm cancelling. The appeal, despite the low crowds, is dwindling more and more.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Starting September 8, park hours will be cut at all four Walt Disney World parks.
The new reduced park hours are as follows, with park hours at EPCOT reduced by two hours in the evenings:

*Magic Kingdom:* 9:00 am to 6:00 pm (Previously 9:00 am to 7:00 pm)
*EPCOT:* 11:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 11:00 am to 9:00 pm)
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios:* 10:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 10:00 am to 8:00 pm)
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom:* 8:00 am to 5:00 pm (Previously 8:00 am to 6:00 pm)
Hours at Disney Springs remain unchanged, from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm daily.


----------



## anthony2k7

Hours are just until end of October currently apparently?

Is November traditionally busier or quieter than October?


----------



## Leigh L

anthony2k7 said:


> Hours are just until end of October currently apparently?
> 
> Is November traditionally busier or quieter than October?


My November park passes now show the new shorter hours listed in the above post, so it looks like at least the second week of November has the same hours.
*ediited to clarify, the shortened hours.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> Hours are just until end of October currently apparently?
> 
> Is November traditionally busier or quieter than October?


Ignoring Columbus Day and Thanksgiving, November is a little busier. Generally speaking, Disney World gets a little busier each successive week from the first week of September through the end of November, with exceptions for holidays.

ETA: holidays and also one off events.


----------



## andigomeep

anthony2k7 said:


> Hours are just until end of October currently apparently?
> 
> Is November traditionally busier or quieter than October?


People have said they see these hours for next year as well. Anything could happen by then though.


----------



## cristen72

My park passes for the week after Christmas show the reduced hours.


----------



## Spridell

andigomeep said:


> People have said they see these hours for next year as well. Anything could happen by then though.



I imagine for the Holidays they will probably extend the park hours until at least 8 or 9, especially if they plan on having decorations up.


----------



## rockpiece

This freaking sucks!


----------



## Leigh L

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Starting September 8, park hours will be cut at all four Walt Disney World parks.
> The new reduced park hours are as follows, with park hours at EPCOT reduced by two hours in the evenings:
> 
> *Magic Kingdom:* 9:00 am to 6:00 pm (Previously 9:00 am to 7:00 pm)
> *EPCOT:* 11:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 11:00 am to 9:00 pm)
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios:* 10:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 10:00 am to 8:00 pm)
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom:* 8:00 am to 5:00 pm (Previously 8:00 am to 6:00 pm)
> Hours at Disney Springs remain unchanged, from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm daily.


Just to add for AK - the Blog Mickey link posted upthread lists 8-5 for AK, but my November pass says 9-5.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Leigh L said:


> Just to add for AK - the Blog Mickey link posted upthread lists 8-5 for AK, but my November pass says 9-5.



yeah my September just post Labor Day AK is 9-5. I swear it was 8-5 when I checked just a couple hours ago


----------



## skeeter31

I feel this probably step one. See how this works going into the slow September season. If attendance remains stagnant, I wouldn’t be surprised to see parks closed on alternating days. Maybe only having 2-3 open each day instead of all 4. 
These hours also move each park down to only needing 2 shifts of PT workers to cover all the hours. Going to see a lot of CMs have less shifts, or even possibly layoffs come September.


----------



## JacknSally

*Yup, updated hours for the week after Thanksgiving (12/1-5). I’m disappointed, but who knows what it’ll actually be like by then. On the bright (?) side, it’ll be dark earlier then, so hopefully there’s still a decent amount of holiday ambience to enjoy...


*


----------



## AmberMV

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Starting September 8, park hours will be cut at all four Walt Disney World parks.
> The new reduced park hours are as follows, with park hours at EPCOT reduced by two hours in the evenings:
> 
> *Magic Kingdom:* 9:00 am to 6:00 pm (Previously 9:00 am to 7:00 pm)
> *EPCOT:* 11:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 11:00 am to 9:00 pm)
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios:* 10:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 10:00 am to 8:00 pm)
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom:* 8:00 am to 5:00 pm (Previously 8:00 am to 6:00 pm)
> Hours at Disney Springs remain unchanged, from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm daily.


AK is actually going to be 9am-5pm not 8am-5pm


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> I imagine for the Holidays they will probably extend the park hours until at least 8 or 9, especially if they plan on having decorations up.


This are set through the end of October,  after that they may stay the same or change.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291872849326747649


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291873334939070467


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> I imagine for the Holidays they will probably extend the park hours until at least 8 or 9, especially if they plan on having decorations up.


I wouldnt bet on that.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

anthony2k7 said:


> I wouldnt bet on that.


I would... Especially for NYE


----------



## anthony2k7

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would... Especially for NYE


I cant see that being any different to everything else that has been cancelled.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I have a couple of thoughts:

The thing that really, really bugs me about this is....those of us who have tickets purchased past Sept 8th...we paid the same amount as people who go before Sept 8th...and are getting less for the money.

Also...if there is a mid-day storm, and some rides are down for 1-2-3 hours....it's really, really going to be a huge waste of a day/money.

Now, if they were lowering the ticket prices and/or refunding people a prorated amount....I would be fine with this.

Also, I just don't think Disney Springs is equipped for this. Nor are the resort restaurants to a lesser extent. I do think the resort restaurants will at least TRY to maintain some semblance of capacity and distancing. But...someone is really going to need to come into DS and create some sort of discipline there. 

I would even be in favor of resort/AP passholder guests ONLY allowed at Disney Springs after let's say 3 pm.


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would... Especially for NYE


I doubt there will be any fireworks for NYE at Disney. Disney will be among the last to return to big mass gatherings. I wouldn’t even put money on NYC having their NYE festivities.  Obviously a lot can change between now and then, but I wouldn’t hold out hope of increased hours or fireworks until mid 2021.


----------



## Farro

I don't see how this is going to "bring back the customers"....people booking through to early next year are going to see these hours, the prices and say get lost!


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> I have a couple of thoughts:
> 
> The thing that really, really bugs me about this is....those of us who have tickets purchased past Sept 8th...we paid the same amount as people who go before Sept 8th...and are getting less for the money.
> 
> Also...if there is a mid-day storm, and some rides are down for 1-2-3 hours....it's really, really going to be a huge waste of a day/money.
> 
> Now, if they were lowering the ticket prices and/or refunding people a prorated amount....I would be fine with this.
> 
> Also, I just don't think Disney Springs is equipped for this. Nor are the resort restaurants to a lesser extent. I do think the resort restaurants will at least TRY to maintain some semblance of capacity and distancing. But...someone is really going to need to come into DS and create some sort of discipline there.
> 
> I would even be in favor of resort/AP passholder guests ONLY allowed at Disney Springs after let's say 3 pm.


What about people that purchased tickets prior to March 2020? The product now is very contracted compared to prior to shutdown, and there isn’t a refund being issued (other than extra month on AP and PH refund). There won’t be any refund for post 9/8. Since the shutdown everything has been getting less for the same money.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> I doubt there will be any fireworks for NYE at Disney. Disney will be among the last to return to big mass gatherings. I wouldn’t even put money on NYC having their NYE festivities.  Obviously a lot can change between now and then, but I wouldn’t hold out hope of increased hours or fireworks until mid 2021.


By NYE much of the western world will be in peak flu season on top of covid. More restrictions will likely be needed by then for hospitals to cope.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I don't see how this is going to "bring back the customers"....people booking through to early next year are going to see these hours, the prices and say get lost!


I wouldn’t count on these hours for next year. I also never rely on hours a year out anyways because they constantly change. Closing a park or two a few days a week isn’t going to bring back people either.


----------



## anthony2k7

well its been a while since we had a late Friday bad news dump hasn't it!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t count on these hours for next year. I also never rely on hours a year out anyways because they constantly change. Closing a park or two a few days a week isn’t going to bring back people either.


The official hours are only posted through end of October so they can change


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/72-of-americans-uncomfortable-visiting-a-theme-park-right-now/


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/72-of-americans-uncomfortable-visiting-a-theme-park-right-now/


Would be interesting to see how that number changes each month.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> I wish they would though. I'm sure each night would be a sell out.
> 
> I don't know. I don't know. If by chance hrs stay like this through next spring, I'm not sure I want to pay as much as I'm paying to go on our trip. Those hours are terrible.



Honestly, I was somewhat worried about the already-reduced hours for end of July/early Aug. But DH and I were able to do a lot, including sit-down meals. We weren't impeded by kids this trip, so that helped, but I also have a hurt foot that really slowed me down. Still, we flew in on our EPCOT day, dropped our bags at the room, and were in EPCOT by around 1 pm. We rode Gran Fiesta, TT, LWTL, Soarin', SE, walked the full WS loop (plus some), watched Canada Far anand ate dinner at Le Cellier, all before park close.

On our AK day, we arrived just before 11 am. Rode FOP, had a leisurely lunch at Nomad Lounge, then Kali, EE (x2), Dinosaur!, Safari, then FOP 3 more times (entered the queue about 10 min before closing on the last ride. They actually miscounted how many ppl they put in each room, so our showing was just DH, me, and a single woman in the entire theatre.) Then took a bus to DS for shopping and dinner at Morimoto.

On our DHS day, we showed up to the CBR Skyliner station around 8:20 am I think. There were 2 groups ahead of us. We were in the park around 9:15, went straight to MMRR, got on the 4th train of the day. Grabbed coffee, got onto MDE and nabbed a BP for ROTR (group 8). By the time we walked over to ROTR, our BP was called. It was our second time riding ROTR (first was in March), and this time was a much better experience. The preshow rooms weren't crowded like they were the first time, no jockeying to see or hear. We shopped, rode TSMM, had lunch at the Brown Derby, then RnRC, TOT (x 6), TSMM 3 more times, MF:SR, then dinner at Sci Fi. Then back to CBR for drinks at Banana Cabana.

On our first MK day, we arrived around 10:30 am. Rode Splash, lunch at Pecos, BTMRR, explored Tom Sawyer Island, HM, 7DMT, Space, Buzz, Pirates, JC, Tiki Room, early light dinner (/snack) at Skipper Canteen, HM 3 more times. We left the park a little before closing and went to DS for more shopping, drinks at Jock Lindsey's, and late dinner at the Boathouse.

Second MK day, we arrived around 10, shopped, rode Splash, BTMRR, lunch at Pecos, HM x4, Space, Pirates, Buzz, had dole whips. And left around 3:45 to get back for DME.

Aside from our DHS day, we arrived to the parks late; we did sit down meals every day; never felt like we were racing between attractions; and repeated favorite rides. We were on the fence about our early Nov trip (we also have Thanksgiving week booked), but our experience helped us decide to keep all our bookings.


----------



## mattpeto

I think the change in hours is due to demand.

But, I also think this could be opening a slight possibility that the Christmas Party will be happening.

Cutting the hours in all the parks and specifically at 6 pm in MK allows them to budget the same labor costs for an upcharge event.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> I think the change in hours is due to demand.
> 
> But, I also think this could be opening a slight possibility that the Christmas Party will be happening.
> 
> Cutting the hours in all the parks and at 6 pm at MK allows them to budget for paid event with the same labor costs.


This is directly due to demand. I don’t see Christmas parties happening though.


----------



## Dentam

Leaving 4 weeks from tomorrow.  Not thrilled with the new shortened park hours but we haven't been since the skyliner and Riviera resort opened so I figure we can spend one evening on those and the other evenings doing some other low key things that we never normally have time to do.  It will be a more relaxing trip than normal I think.  

Going to start tweaking plans and possibly switching up some park reservations.  We'll make the best of things.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> I doubt there will be any fireworks for NYE at Disney. Disney will be among the last to return to big mass gatherings. I wouldn’t even put money on NYC having their NYE festivities.  Obviously a lot can change between now and then, but I wouldn’t hold out hope of increased hours or fireworks until mid 2021.


I didn't say there would be fireworks..?


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> Leaving 4 weeks from tomorrow.  Not thrilled with the new shortened park hours but we haven't been since the skyliner and Riviera resort opened so I figure we can spend one evening on those and the other evenings doing some other low key things that we never normally have time to do.  It will be a more relaxing trip than normal I think.
> 
> Going to start tweaking plans and possibly switching up some park reservations.  We'll make the best of things.



We only go every 4 years, so we stay 9 nights. How the heck are we going to fill up 9 nights of parks closing at 7 is my train of thought. Obviously we go in May so things could be totally different.

But just thinking aloud....I would hope more restaurant options would be available at all open resorts and resort hopping would be allowed. I can't spend every night in Disney Springs.
I also can't go to bed at 9! 

I guess we would be spending a LOT of money in our hotel bar....

I'm just bristling at the audacity of charging the same prices for such a lesser experience. Especially for next year as they raised prices!  Ha ha! I purchased hoppers for next year!


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> This is directly due to demand. I don’t see Christmas parties happening though.



The truth is the demand is likely not there for the Christmas Party as well.  It still could change by November.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> The truth is the demand is likely not there for the Christmas Party as well.  It still could change by November.


They aren’t going to flip a switch in November to do Christmas parties. If that decision hasn’t been made already it’s coming soon.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> We only go every 4 years, so we stay 9 nights. How the heck are we going to fill up 9 nights of parks closing at 7 is my train of thought. Obviously we go in May so things could be totally different.
> 
> But just thinking aloud....I would hope more restaurant options would be available at all open resorts and resort hopping would be allowed. I can't spend every night in Disney Springs.
> I also can't go to bed at 9!
> 
> I guess we would be spending a LOT of money in our hotel bar....
> 
> I'm just bristling at the audacity of charging the same prices for such a lesser experience. Especially for next year as they raised prices!  Ha ha! I purchased hoppers for next year!



I hear you and agree about paying the same prices for fewer offerings.  I think they're going to see more cancellations now.  I'm stuck with a DVC rental so am just trying to look on the bright side.  I was just thinking about resort hopping and debating making some dining reservations at resorts to have some of those for certain evenings.  I'll have to see what is supposed to be open at different resorts - I know there are a lot of limitations there also right now.  I do think having a slower paced trip will be nice and getting more sleep is also a good way to keep the immune system strong.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Saw on a FB group someone from January 2021 had their Beach Club reservation upgraded to a villa due to it still being closed. In the comments people are saying they have seen as late as summer 2021 get moved. Not sure if we have seen dates that late get changed, take it with all the grains of salt necessary as usual.


----------



## Anna_Sh

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/epcot-shortening-park-hours-closing-at-7pm-in-october/


Well, now I feel bad for the EPCOT After 4 APs...


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on a FB group someone from January 2021 had their Beach Club reservation upgraded to a villa due to it still being closed. In the comments people are saying they have seen as late as summer 2021 get moved. Not sure if we have seen dates that late get changed, take it with all the grains of salt necessary as usual.



Gah.  This is so disheartening. First time I've had the twinge to possibly forget about Disney next year too. 

I don't think Covid will be such an issue next May, but I think Disney's money issues will still be a factor next May, unfortunately.

I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.


----------



## TwoMisfits

mmackeymouse said:


> I have a couple of thoughts:
> 
> The thing that really, really bugs me about this is....those of us who have tickets purchased past Sept 8th...we paid the same amount as people who go before Sept 8th...and are getting less for the money.
> 
> Also...if there is a mid-day storm, and some rides are down for 1-2-3 hours....it's really, really going to be a huge waste of a day/money.
> 
> Now, if they were lowering the ticket prices and/or refunding people a prorated amount....I would be fine with this.
> 
> Also, I just don't think Disney Springs is equipped for this. Nor are the resort restaurants to a lesser extent. I do think the resort restaurants will at least TRY to maintain some semblance of capacity and distancing. But...someone is really going to need to come into DS and create some sort of discipline there.
> 
> *I would even be in favor of resort/AP passholder guests ONLY allowed at Disney Springs after let's say 3 pm.*



The 3rd party vendors at DS would never go for that.  They WANT a packed Disney Springs, or at least as packed a one as they can get in the current social distancing environment.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> We only go every 4 years, so we stay 9 nights. How the heck are we going to fill up 9 nights of parks closing at 7 is my train of thought. Obviously we go in May so things could be totally different.
> 
> But just thinking aloud....I would hope more restaurant options would be available at all open resorts and resort hopping would be allowed. I can't spend every night in Disney Springs.
> I also can't go to bed at 9!
> 
> I guess we would be spending a LOT of money in our hotel bar....
> 
> I'm just bristling at the audacity of charging the same prices for such a lesser experience. Especially for next year as they raised prices!  Ha ha! I purchased hoppers for next year!


Are you gonna have a car? Citywalk would help you fill a couple of evenings at least.


----------



## MrsBooch

I have park pass reservations for thanksgiving week and the hours are amended as noted so I don’t know that there will be Holiday exceptions for typically more busy times 

incidentally I don’t feel any kind of negative  way about this - actually looking forward to a low key week for once. I don’t have to make fast pass reservations, we are essentially eating snacks and quick service bc usually I get a dining plan so i don’t have to worry about THOSE reservations- we are going to be in a one bedroom at Wilderness Lodge - I’m actually going to have a vacation at Disney instead of going into my normal multi tab binder planning psychosis.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Gah.  This is so disheartening. First time I've had the twinge to possibly forget about Disney next year too.
> 
> I don't think Covid will be such an issue next May, but I think Disney's money issues will be a factor still next May, unfortunately.
> 
> I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.


Don’t get too disheartened about May already. Lots will happen between now and then. Just think everything will work out! Enjoy the wine and fight.


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> What about people that purchased tickets prior to March 2020? The product now is very contracted compared to prior to shutdown, and there isn’t a refund being issued (other than extra month on AP and PH refund). There won’t be any refund for post 9/8. Since the shutdown everything has been getting less for the same money.



I'm completely with you. That said, at least before, pretty much everyone was in the same boat...the parks were shut down, and when they re-opened EVERYONE who decided whether to go back was on an even playing field and deciding based on the shorter hours as presented. 

With this situation, they opened up ticket purchasing based on certain hours...typically, if someone is going in September, October....they know what the hours are going to be (usually shorter) and they can decide ahead of time if that works for them. With this, people who purchased tickets did so based on a certain schedule and had it shortened after spending that money. Not a good look at all.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Are you gonna have a car? Citywalk would help you fill a couple of evenings at least.



No, but we can Uber!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Gah.  This is so disheartening. First time I've had the twinge to possibly forget about Disney next year too.
> 
> I don't think Covid will be such an issue next May, but I think Disney's money issues will be a factor still next May, unfortunately.
> 
> I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.


Its not just Disney, many potential guests will have money issues next may as well.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> No, but we can Uber!


Even better, then you can all drink


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Gah.  This is so disheartening. First time I've had the twinge to possibly forget about Disney next year too.
> 
> I don't think Covid will be such an issue next May, but I think Disney's money issues will still be a factor next May, unfortunately.
> 
> I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.



Planning a fight , a new level of Disney planning.

Think of it this way, the longer Disney continues with shut down hotels and depleted hours may mean the longer Disney expects crowds low enough to get away with that.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Gah.  This is so disheartening. First time I've had the twinge to possibly forget about Disney next year too.
> 
> I don't think Covid will be such an issue next May, but I think Disney's money issues will still be a factor next May, unfortunately.
> 
> I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.


You can fight with me if it will make you feel better?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, I can't say I didn't see this hours change coming eventually but it is a bummer. Glad I'm visiting right before the new hours go into effect. I sure hope that isn't my last visit before the 50th but I suppose we will see.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Are you gonna have a car? Citywalk would help you fill a couple of evenings at least.



Things will be better in May 2021, but you might want to push it back a couple of seasons or a year if you go every 4 years.

When Happily Ever After is back, that is a good litmus test.


----------



## Ricker182

Who's the genius that decided to close earlier instead of opening later?    
I'd like to hear their reasoning for that.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Things will be better in May 2021, but you might want to push it back a couple of seasons or a year if you go every 4 years.
> 
> When Happily Ever After is back, that is a good litmus test.



No, we want to go and then again in 2023 for new stuff!
We don't care about the night-time shows. I was okay with how it is now.

We'll see. I'm sure it will work out.  

I'm just so tired of bad news, about everything!


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> You can fight with me if it will make you feel better?



Thanks, but this fight will be off-line! 

(dialing my annoying sister....)


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> No, we want to go and then again in 2023 for new stuff!
> We don't care about the night-time shows. I was okay with how it is now.
> 
> We'll see. I'm sure it will work out.



HEA is the criteria of normalcy was my point.

Rooting hard for your May trip to work out!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Thanks, but this fight will be off-line!
> 
> (dialing my annoying sister....)


I'm just wondering how to psychically get a message to your annoying sister about disney resort coffee machines....


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> I think the change in hours is due to demand.
> 
> But, I also think this could be opening a slight possibility that the Christmas Party will be happening.
> 
> Cutting the hours in all the parks and specifically at 6 pm in MK allows them to budget the same labor costs for an upcharge event.


I cannot imagine this has anything to do with the Xmas Parties. Disney is cutting back, not throwing money at things that might make money or might not.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Ricker182 said:


> Who's the genius that decided to close earlier instead of opening later?
> I'd like to hear their reasoning for that.



I can think of 2 reasons...
1. Employee preference
2. Maximize sunlight hours with Covid


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> I cannot imagine this has anything to do with the Xmas Parties. Disney is cutting back, not throwing money at things that might make money or might not.


Exactly. And even if they did parties, what crazy price would they have to charge to make it profitable with current likely attendance numbers???


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> I don't see how this is going to "bring back the customers"....people booking through to early next year are going to see these hours, the prices and say get lost!


I agree.

Chapek is complaining the other day the demand is not there.

Having parks close at 5pm and 7pm during holiday time, when people go to the parks at night just for the atmosphere, to me, shows me they dont want people there.  I understand the demand is not there RIGHT NOW but so much can change between now and then and they shouldnt put all their eggs in one basket.  Maybe they will extend it during Holiday time.  Who knows.


----------



## Marionnette

Ricker182 said:


> Who's the genius that decided to close earlier instead of opening later?
> I'd like to hear their reasoning for that.


You’re making too much sense! I would have been having a TS breakfast before going to the parks and then dining in one of the in-park restaurants before closing if they opened later and closed later.

Now, it will be bagels and coffee in the villa before rope drop, a quick snack midday, and then dinner and drinks in the villa (because I am not going near DS), followed by more drinks and family game night since nothing is open past 7 PM.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. And even if they did parties, what crazy price would they have to charge to make it profitable with current likely attendance numbers???


Yep. The safest choice money wise is no parties. The next safest choice is to put no money into the parties yet but wait to officially announce it until they absolutely have to in case a miracle happens I guess.


----------



## Krandor

CastAStone said:


> I'll see you that and raise you this article on all 4 parks are shortening hours:
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/all-...rks-shortening-hours-beginning-september-8th/



Unfortunately makes me glad I cancelled my Sep trip which was going to be starting Sep 10th.


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on a FB group someone from January 2021 had their Beach Club reservation upgraded to a villa due to it still being closed. In the comments people are saying they have seen as late as summer 2021 get moved. Not sure if we have seen dates that late get changed, take it with all the grains of salt necessary as usual.



I have a Feb stay in bc. No move yet


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Yep. The safest choice money wise is no parties. The next safest choice is to put no money into the parties yet but wait to officially announce it until they absolutely have to in case a miracle happens I guess.



Timeline wise with when MNSSHP was cancelled, MVMCP would be officially cancelled in September. That’s plenty enough time for families that have no idea that its a possibility to adjust their plans.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m sure Disney knows what they’re doing, and if hours remain shortened for the holiday season I take that to mean they do not believe the extra few hours would bring in enough extra revenues to justify the cost of doing so. Better to extend later than roll back.

They can see their booking numbers and trends that we cannot.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I have a Feb stay in bc. No move yet



Reminds me a lot of the resort happenings in May/June ish. Some people report they or their TA’s are being contacted about dates and then there are people who have heard nothing who have much earlier or similar dates.


----------



## mattpeto

gottalovepluto said:


> I cannot imagine this has anything to do with the Xmas Parties. Disney is cutting back, not throwing money at things that might make money or might not.



I agree it’s unlikely.

Here is why I think it’s possible:

All parks are closing earlier and MK closes at 6 pm. Yes, the demand is down overall but the crowd volume is spread across 4 parks with their reservation system.

The choices could be one paid event at MK or like Farro just stated, the other choices for visitors is Disney Springs, chill at your hotel or go offsite in the evenings.

Cutting the evening hours at each Park just created the demand.

They haven’t cancelled Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m sure Disney knows what they’re doing, and if hours remain shortened for the holiday season I take that to mean they do not believe the extra few hours would bring in enough extra revenues to justify the cost of doing so. Better to extend later than roll back.
> 
> They can see their booking numbers and trends that we cannot.



There’s no reason to keep the hours the same, or extend them if the crowds leave in the middle of the day. If they see an influx of out of state guests coming in and doesn’t seem to just be a 2-3 week blip, then I’m sure they can adjust the operating hours to make it work. But right now, having the parks open for a few hundred guests seems irresponsible. 

On a smaller scale I equate it to working at a bar. Mon-Wed when we wouldn’t get late night crowds, last call would be determined on a night to night basis. If theres 1 or 2 guests from 10pm-2am, we’d have last call around 11 because it didnt make sense to stay open when no one is coming in


----------



## cristen72

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I would... Especially for NYE



My NYE Epcot reservation says 11-7


----------



## anthony2k7

I'm kinda confused why they are leaving Epcot open 7 days a week at this point. Its main attraction right now is probably the restaurants and f&w, but now if they are closing it earlier they seem to be saying there is no money there in people wanting late food at all either. Surely closing a couple of days a week makes more sense at this point? Or more controversial close it entirely for now and build up demand for a grand reopening when some of the construction is done and its safe for higher capacity


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> I agree it’s unlikely.
> 
> Here is why I think it’s possible:
> 
> All parks are closing earlier and MK closes at 6 pm. Yes, the demand is down overall but the crowd volume is spread across 4 parks with their reservation system.
> 
> The choices could be one paid event at MK or like Farro just stated, the other choices for visitors is Disney Springs, chill at your hotel or go offsite in the evenings.
> 
> Cutting the evening hours at each Park just created the demand.
> 
> They haven’t cancelled Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet.


They're more concerned with saving staffing costs right now. I can’t even see a Christmas party selling out right now, with no fireworks, parades, meet and greets. So they wouldn’t even make the money back to staff the park for the party. These changes are not being done to make the Christmas party happen.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

cristen72 said:


> My NYE Epcot reservation says 11-7


Everything does right now-- I still would be surprised if they didn't modify a couple dates at least.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> This is directly due to demand. I don’t see Christmas parties happening though.



Agree.  My concern now is marathon weekend.  Even at reduced attendance does Disney want to be the first "big" race to come back? I'm not so sure.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> I agree it’s unlikely.
> 
> Here is why I think it’s possible:
> 
> All parks are closing earlier and MK closes at 6 pm. Yes, the demand is down overall but the crowd volume is spread across 4 parks with their reservation system.
> 
> The choices could be one paid event at MK or like Farro just stated, the other choices for visitors is Disney Springs, chill at your hotel or go offsite in the evenings.
> 
> Cutting the evening hours at each Park just created the demand.
> 
> They haven’t cancelled Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet.


But if that was viable then why not do it for Halloween as well?

Main issue is that they still can't really run the parades and fireworks for the parties I guess


----------



## Marionnette

mattpeto said:


> I agree it’s unlikely.
> 
> Here is why I think it’s possible:
> 
> All parks are closing earlier and MK closes at 6 pm. Yes, the demand is down overall but the crowd volume is spread across 4 parks with their reservation system.
> 
> The choices could be one paid event at MK or like Farro just stated, the other choices for visitors is Disney Springs, chill at your hotel or go offsite in the evenings.
> 
> Cutting the evening hours at each Park just created the demand.
> 
> They haven’t cancelled Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party yet.


How will they justify the price of a MVMCP without parades, meet & greets or fireworks? You’re basically left with an after-hours event with ride overlays.


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> How will they justify the price of a MVMCP without parades, meet & greets or fireworks? You’re basically left with an after-hours event with ride overlays.


And walk on rides.... which most rides are anyway at moment!


----------



## Poohbear538

Krandor said:


> Agree.  My concern now is marathon weekend.  Even at reduced attendance does Disney want to be the first "big" race to come back? I'm not so sure.


I agree. Star Wars this year was supposed to be my first rD race, now it moved to Marathon weekend. I’ve done the virtual ones but I really want to do an in person one. It would actually be my first 5k ever.


----------



## mattpeto

Marionnette said:


> How will they justify the price of a MVMCP without parades, meet & greets or fireworks? You’re basically left with an after-hours event with ride overlays.



A smaller event that is not focused mostly on projections could lead to a firework holiday show.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> But if that was viable then why not do it for Halloween as well?
> 
> Main issue is that they still can't really run the parades and fireworks for the parties I guess



Nobody needs exclusive events right now as the parks especially the last few hours are effectively exclusive events. Without the parades and fireworks I don’t think there’s enough of a draw for the parties. 

Unpopular opinion, one fantastic thing to come out of this pandemic would be majorly scaling back on special events. They have become way too frequent IMO and I still wonder if not for COVID would we have seen a full shift to basic daytime tickets and evening tickets not too far in the future.


----------



## Krandor

Poohbear538 said:


> I agree. Star Wars this year was supposed to be my first rD race, now it moved to Marathon weekend. I’ve done the virtual ones but I really want to do an in person one. It would actually be my first 5k ever.



I hope you can but  right now I'm thinking Star Wars 2021 may be the first race back with basically 1 full year of races gone.   I hope I'm wrong.   Please make be wrong.


----------



## yulilin3

Marionnette said:


> How will they justify the price of a MVMCP without parades, meet & greets or fireworks? You’re basically left with an after-hours event with ride overlays.


Wondering what's the max amount of money someone is willing to pay to have a regular Christmas party.  Meaning they limit the crowds so entirely that they can have social distance areas for each of your group along the parade route,  to watch the fireworks and have the characters meet from afar.   $300? $400?


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> Wondering what's the max amount of money someone is willing to pay to have a regular Christmas party.  Meaning they limit the crowds so entirely that they can have social distance areas for each of your group along the parade route,  to watch the fireworks and have the characters meet from afar.   $300? $400?



It has to be profitable, safe and the demand needs to be there.  This is not impossible gang.


----------



## AmberMV

mattpeto said:


> I think the change in hours is due to demand.
> 
> But, I also think this could be opening a slight possibility that the Christmas Party will be happening.
> 
> Cutting the hours in all the parks and specifically at 6 pm in MK allows them to budget the same labor costs for an upcharge event.


Do they always reduce hours in the slowest time of the year? (September) and why would they add an upcharge event when you can already go and ride everything faster than you ever could even at upcharge events before?


----------



## only hope

TwoMisfits said:


> I can think of 2 reasons...
> 1. Employee preference
> 2. Maximize sunlight hours with Covid



The sun doesn’t set early here though. Even in the middle of winter, it’s not fully dark til about 8:30.


----------



## mattpeto

There’s not much else to do!


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Wondering what's the max amount of money someone is willing to pay to have a regular Christmas party.  Meaning they limit the crowds so entirely that they can have social distance areas for each of your group along the parade route,  to watch the fireworks and have the characters meet from afar.   $300? $400?


To run parade and fireworks seems like a big cost on top of CMs having every ride open as well. Im not even sure $400 would be enough with only maybe 10% of a normal party capacity?


----------



## AmberMV

I just got a notification on my phone for the reduced hours. AK opens at 9am not 8am


----------



## Poohbear538

Krandor said:


> I hope you can but  right now I'm thinking Star Wars 2021 may be the first race back with basically 1 full year of races gone.   I hope I'm wrong.   Please make be wrong.


Thank you @Krandor  My SiL and I signed up for the 2012 Star Wars virtual race because I hate to say it, I wasn’t sure it would happen then either. I was a bit too optimistic for Marathon weekend.


----------



## mattpeto

AmberMV said:


> Do they always reduce hours in the slowest time of the year? (September) and why would they add an upcharge event when you can already go and ride everything faster than you ever could even at upcharge events before?



The demand spread across the 4 parks is low overall.  They don’t need to have more operating hours to have guests feel like they are getting their money’s worth for those who agreed to go.  September is a slow time.

For one, it allows for park hopping (With ticket), merchandising, specialty foods and themed attractions.  Mix a social distancing parade and fireworks people will buy it.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> well its been a while since we had a late Friday bad news dump hasn't it!


I’m not convinced this is all we see for late night Friday news dump today or this month.


only hope said:


> The sun doesn’t set early here though. Even in the middle of winter, it’s not fully dark til about 8:30.


Lucky! The week of Christmas it’s almost dark by 4:00 here.


----------



## Krandor

Poohbear538 said:


> Thank you @Krandor  My SiL and I signed up for the 2012 Star Wars virtual race because I hate to say it, I wasn’t sure it would happen then either. I was a bit too optimistic for Marathon weekend.



I'm the optimistic one. I'm in for Dopey in January and Star Wars kessell run in April. 

My first half marathon was disney (marathon weekend) and was a great place to hit a milestone like that.  Love the races there.  I typically do 2 race weekends every year (right now marathon and Star Wars).  Such a great experience and I hope you get a chance to do it.  They are so much fun.  If I'm there when you are after you finish the race would be glad to buy you a beer.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> There’s not much else to do!



Yes!!!

Disney After Dark offered nothing special except to be there with no crowds after dark!  No fireworks! Closing this early makes that event priceless for anyone who wants to be in parks after dark, experience how amazing it is...gawd,  I would soooo do this for AK and DHS!!!


----------



## HikingFam

DGsAtBLT said:


> Reminds me a lot of the resort happenings in May/June ish. Some people report they or their TA’s are being contacted about dates and then there are people who have heard nothing who have much earlier or similar dates.



I’m in a FB group with someone who was told BC will not be open in September 2021. 2021!! They are being offered Kidani 2br or Yacht CL.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Farro said:


> I've had such a crappy day already and now this. I'm opening wine and starting a fight.



I’ll join you 



Poohbear538 said:


> I agree. Star Wars this year was supposed to be my first rD race, now it moved to Marathon weekend. I’ve done the virtual ones but I really want to do an in person one. It would actually be my first 5k ever.



Same here. I’m really hoping Marathon Weekend was planned with capacity limits/social distancing in mind :/

Regarding shortened park hours, I’m pretty upset. The parks better be a freaking ghost town because our first park day is Sept 8th which means we will quite literally have just missed the current slate of hours and I was very much looking forward to short lines and getting to do everything we wanted multiple times in a (shortened) day.

Like others I am also concerned as to how to entertain ourselves at night - we saved our ADRs for dinners to try and fill some of that time but there are only so many nights I can spend shopping at Disney Springs or drinking at the hotel bar.

If Disney wants the demand back, bring back fireworks and nighttime entertainment - with the current crowd levels there is obviously more than enough room for everyone to space out


----------



## WonderlandisReality

HikingFam said:


> I’m in a FB group with someone who was told BC will not be open in September 2021. 2021!! They are being offered Kidani 2br or Yacht CL.


Did they get Sven/Flynn/Finn?


----------



## Farro

HikingFam said:


> I’m in a FB group with someone who was told BC will not be open in September 2021. 2021!! They are being offered Kidani 2br or Yacht CL.



If true, that's just idiotic. Panic.Why would they do that now???


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> The demand spread across the 4 parks is low overall.  They don’t need to have more operating hours to have guests feel like they are getting their money’s worth for those who agreed to go.  September is a slow time.
> 
> For one, it allows for park hopping (With ticket), merchandising, specialty foods and themed attractions.  Mix a social distancing parade and fireworks people will buy it.


If the ticket price was $600 each, would people buy it? A few may but not enough for it to be viable.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

HikingFam said:


> I’m in a FB group with someone who was told BC will not be open in September 2021. 2021!! They are being offered Kidani 2br or Yacht CL.



What a sad cloud over the 50th this all is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did they get Sven/Flynn/Finn?



If they’re being offered changes it’s not the same level as a Sven giving his two cents. Not the only person to report that either.


----------



## rockpiece

This reduced hours is not fair to people who already paid for tickets expecting the normal hours. Hopefully there is some type of compensation.


----------



## HikingFam

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did they get Sven/Flynn/Finn?



There are other people saying they are getting the same calls about BC.


----------



## Poohbear538

Krandor said:


> I'm the optimistic one. I'm in for Dopey in January and Star Wars kessell run in April.
> 
> My first half marathon was disney (marathon weekend) and was a great place to hit a milestone like that.  Love the races there.  I typically do 2 race weekends every year (right now marathon and Star Wars).  Such a great experience and I hope you get a chance to do it.  They are so much fun.  If I'm there when you are after you finish the race would be glad to buy you a beer.


Wow! I haven’t been running that long and this mess has just taken the wind from my sails. I planned on getting to a marathon by Star Wars but that’s not going to happen. I wanted to try the Wine and Dine once I saw the medals but I just can’t justify that much money for a virtual race. I am excited for 2021, still hoping for the best. Deal on the beer


----------



## JacknSally

HikingFam said:


> I’m in a FB group with someone who was told BC will not be open in September 2021. 2021!! They are being offered Kidani 2br or Yacht CL.



*Meanwhile I’m still being told to wait on changing our POFQ res for this December because there’s a chance it could reopen by then.   Just depends on who you talk to. We booked a back-up room at Dolphin yesterday but we’re holding on to our POFQ package until the last possible minute. *


----------



## anthony2k7

HikingFam said:


> There are other people saying they are getting the same calls about BC.


Will it just be BC, or the other currently closed resorts as well?!!


----------



## Farro

HikingFam said:


> There are other people saying they are getting the same calls about BC.



Someone needs to explain to me how they know Beach Club will be closed 13 months from now.

I guess they are a LOT worse off than the other day lead me to believe


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rockpiece said:


> This reduced hours is not fair to people who already paid for tickets expecting the normal hours. Hopefully there is some type of compensation.



Why? Hasn’t ticket price remained steady since before the pandemic? They shouldn’t compensate, that’s a can of worms IMO. Refund hoppers and the like, but otherwise where do they draw the line? They’ve already been operating with reduced hours and offerings since July 11, this just a further reduction. People can choose not to use their tickets.


----------



## AmberMV

rockpiece said:


> This reduced hours is not fair to people who already paid for tickets expecting the normal hours. Hopefully there is some type of compensation.


It's the same thing as everything else going on.  The people in Feb 2020 paid the same price for more offerings than people who went in July.  People in September pay the same price as people in August, but with further reduced hours.  I don't see them compensating anyone for it, sorry.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> Will it just be BC, or the other currently closed resorts as well?!!


I have resort reservations for August, September, January, May and September and so far have not received calls or communication for any of them.  Contemp, OKW, CSR CL tower, Yacht and Riviera though.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Someone needs to explain to me how they know Beach Club will be closed 13 months from now.
> 
> I guess they are a LOT worse off than the other day lead me to believe


Coincidental that todays bad news all come out same day with that survey saying 70% of Americans didn't feel safe visiting theme parks right now!!!


----------



## Mit88

I find it hard to believe that they can decide for certain that they’ll have their resorts closed in January, let alone in September. If theyre upgrading reservations, it could just be that theyre preparing for worst case. 

For all we know this thing could disappear or we have a vaccine by March (both unlikely), economy is in a better place (also unlikely) and the summer of the 50th is still packed with people that want to be a part of the celebration. We dont know, they dont know, but making these decisions 13 months ahead would seem very dumb


----------



## mattpeto

I hate to be cutthroat but don’t go if you feel like things aren’t fair right now.  Pandemics wreck things like natural disasters.


----------



## Poohbear538

Poohbear538 said:


> Thank you @Krandor  My SiL and I signed up for the 2012 Star Wars virtual race because I hate to say it, I wasn’t sure it would happen then either. I was a bit too optimistic for Marathon weekend.


Ha! Meant 2021. I really just want to get out of 2020 and it doesn’t matter which way it seems LOL!!


----------



## one_cat

After the email from Disney yesterday and the park hours announcement today it sure feels like Disney is trying to get people to cancel their vacations.  I wonder what the next hit will be?


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> I hate to be cutthroat but don’t go if you feel like things aren’t fair right now.  Pandemics wreck things like natural disasters.



And thats the same attitude why Disney is losing a boat load of loyal customers right now.   They push this mantra that they are guest first....but they havent been for a while and this is just cementing that fact.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I hate to be cutthroat but don’t go if you feel like things aren’t fair right now.  Pandemics wreck things like natural disasters.



Pretty sure everyone is already planning on making that decision. 

As an aside, time doesn't just stop. It marches on. We are now looking at people losing a year, A YEAR of their life to this. It sucks. And in some cases, its heartbreaking.

Rant on everyone! You deserve to!!!!


----------



## Spridell

one_cat said:


> After the email from Disney yesterday and the park hours announcement today it sure feels like Disney is trying to get people to cancel their vacations.  I wonder what the next hit will be?


Is the 5 days a week rumor still floating around?


----------



## Krandor

Poohbear538 said:


> Wow! I haven’t been running that long and this mess has just taken the wind from my sails. I planned on getting to a marathon by Star Wars but that’s not going to happen. I wanted to try the Wine and Dine once I saw the medals but I just can’t justify that much money for a virtual race. I am excited for 2021, still hoping for the best. Deal on the beer



Totally agree. When I started running maybe 7 years ago lost 100 pounds of weight and the disney races and eventually dopey were great motivation. During this quarantine I've put back on some weight and slowed down some which I'm not happy with but as you said motivation is tough when you don't know if races are going to happen. I still have peachtree road race on my calendar for November but I doubt that is happening. It has a horrible impact on motivation to train for races that don't happen or that you are not sure are going to happen. 

I want to do anything I can to encourage other people especially now because I know how hard it is to encourage myself And after all I did to lose weight and start running I always want to encourage other people starting on their first 5k or 10K or half or full and that is how it should be.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Why? Hasn’t ticket price remained steady since before the pandemic? They shouldn’t compensate, that’s a can of worms IMO. Refund hoppers and the like, but otherwise where do they draw the line? They’ve already been operating with reduced hours and offerings since July 11, this just a further reduction. People can choose not to use their tickets.


Whilst I agree, they also cannot keep cutting and expect demand to still be there for that same ticket price. How much further before its a cut too far for the majority of remaining visitors?


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> After the email from Disney yesterday and the park hours announcement today it sure feels like Disney is trying to get people to cancel their vacations.  I wonder what the next hit will be?



They’ve been doing this since they announced the reopening. They’re still asking me if I’m sure I want to go down in 2.5 weeks

If they close CoA or make it seasonal, I think that might be the last straw for remaining out of state reservations coming down


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> They’ve been doing this since they announced the reopening. They’re still asking me if I’m sure I want to go down in 2.5 weeks
> 
> If they close CoA or make it seasonal, I think that might be the last straw for remaining out of state reservations coming down


CoA is too popular to close.

More likely to implement BGs for it. If you miss the 10am window, tough!


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Mit88 said:


> Well, it is Friday... a few days after the Q3 report.


Seems Q4 is going to be about stopping the financial bleeding at the parks.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> CoA is too popular to close.
> 
> More likely to implement BGs for it. If you miss the 10am window, tough!



I'm drawing a blank...what is CoA?


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Pretty sure everyone is already planning on making that decision.
> 
> As an aside, time doesn't just stop. It marches on. We are now looking at people losing a year, A YEAR of their life to this. It sucks. And in some cases, its heartbreaking.
> 
> Rant on everyone! You deserve to!!!!



The pandemic sucks. I wish we had been able to get it under control earlier but we didn't so at this point we simply are where we are and just have to deal with the current situation. 

We can't wouldn't shoulda coulda anymore. Not helpful. Current situation is what it is and we have to make decisions based on that. 

I'm very frustrated with all this and it sucks.  I so hope things can improve and improve soon


----------



## SaintsManiac

Y’all need to watch Pollyanna if you didn’t last time I told ya to.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm drawing a blank...what is CoA?


Where have you been this last month or so?!!!? Its the most popular ride in all the parks!


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Where have you been this last month or so?!!!? Its the most popular ride in all the parks!




Silly me. Blame it on my bad day!


----------



## AmberMV

A2DisneyMom said:


> Seems Q4 is going to be about stopping the financial bleeding at the parks.


Maybe not...I mean, if they have less hours they have to pay thousands of CMs by cutting hours they are still staying on top of the profits.  They didn't reduce the price of tickets so they are still getting the same amount as they did in February when they increased prices the last time.  I think this is a measure to save money and also happens to coincide with one of the seasonally slowest months of the year.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Keeping BC closed and opening YC once the NBA leaves is so odd to me. It seems like the rooms will potentially need a little TLC once the NBA is gone. I love all the NBA vlogs but cringe a little when I see the massage tables, ice tubs  and weight machines set up in regular resort rooms. Maybe they can’t just move YC staff to BC and don’t want to furlough YC staff they have already brought back and then bring back BC staff? And isn’t the BC Marketplace currently open? You’d think they want to let the NBA leave, open the BC side and take whatever time they need to get the YC rooms back into good shape. I almost always have an easier time booking YC than BC so BC seems to be the more popular of the two so you’d think they want to open it back up first.


----------



## Runnsally

one_cat said:


> After the email from Disney yesterday and the park hours announcement today it sure feels like Disney is trying to get people to cancel their vacations.  I wonder what the next hit will be?


Disney is not trying to get people to cancel; they are trying to make a profit with the current skeleton attendance


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all need to watch Pollyanna if you didn’t last time I told ya to.



I'm ready to knock Pollyanna down!!!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Silly me. Blame it on my bad day!


Carpets of Aladdin incase you're still discreetly wondering!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Pretty sure everyone is already planning on making that decision.
> 
> As an aside, time doesn't just stop. It marches on. We are now looking at people losing a year, A YEAR of their life to this. It sucks. And in some cases, its heartbreaking.
> 
> Rant on everyone! You deserve to!!!!



In the most non dramatic sounding way possible, I genuinely feel like this pandemic has stolen at least a year but probably more once all is said and done from the prime years of my kids childhood, and that’s pretty devastating. There are so many little seemingly mundane things (and bigger of course) we took for granted that are impacted by this.

Sorry if too OT. I’m feeling the Eeyore mood tonight for sure.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm ready to knock Pollyanna down!!!


Now im lost... who is Pollyanna. She sounds like someone I would get on well with!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> In the most non dramatic sounding way possible, I genuinely feel like this pandemic has stolen at least a year but probably more once all is said and done from the prime years of my kids childhood, and that’s pretty devastating. There are so many little seemingly mundane things (and bigger of course) we took for granted that are impacted by this.
> 
> Sorry if too OT. I’m feeling the Eeyore mood tonight for sure.



I feel the same, but in the opposite way about my parents. It tears me up inside.


----------



## Poohbear538

Krandor said:


> Totally agree. When I started running maybe 7 years ago lost 100 pounds of weight and the disney races and eventually dopey were great motivation. During this quarantine I've put back on some weight and slowed down some which I'm not happy with but as you said motivation is tough when you don't know if races are going to happen. I still have peachtree road race on my calendar for November but I doubt that is happening. It has a horrible impact on motivation to train for races that don't happen or that you are not sure are going to happen.
> 
> I want to do anything I can to encourage other people especially now because I know how hard it is to encourage myself And after all I did to lose weight and start running I always want to encourage other people starting on their first 5k or 10K or half or full and that is how it should be.


That awesome! Congratulations! Best way to motivate ourselves is by helping others. At least for me it is. Peachtree, in GA? I hear you on the motivation. Virtual races are ok, but I know I get more motivated (aka competitive) when other people are around. LOL!


----------



## rteetz

A2DisneyMom said:


> Seems Q4 is going to be about stopping the financial bleeding at the parks.


That’s not gonna happen.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Carpets of Aladdin incase you're still discreetly wondering!



No I realized and was immediately ashamed.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> Keeping BC closed and opening YC once the NBA leaves is so odd to me. It seems like the rooms will potentially need a little TLC once the NBA is gone. I love all the NBA vlogs but cringe a little when I see the massage tables, ice tubs  and weight machines set up in regular resort rooms. Maybe they can’t just move YC staff to BC and don’t want to furlough YC staff they have already brought back and then bring back BC staff? And isn’t the BC Marketplace currently open? You’d think they want to let the NBA leave, open the BC side and take whatever time they need to get the YC rooms back into good shape. I almost always have an easier time booking YC than BC so BC seems to be the more popular of the two so you’d think they want to open it back up first.


I suggested the rooms would need work once NBA is gone and was told they're absolutely respectable professional and the rooms will be fine for use next day!


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Y’all need to watch Pollyanna if you didn’t last time I told ya to.



One of the best movies that many people dont know about.


----------



## mattpeto

This thread is wildly entertaining at times.  Kudos all.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry if too OT. I’m feeling the Eeyore mood tonight for sure.



* You’re not alone, especially in the Eeyoreness.*


----------



## Krandor

Poohbear538 said:


> That awesome! Congratulations! Best way to motivate ourselves is by helping others. At least for me it is. Peachtree, in GA? I hear you on the motivation. Virtual races are ok, but I know I get more motivated (aka competitive) when other people are around. LOL!



Yeah Peachtree road race in in atlanta and is the largest 10K in the world at 60k people and is normally run July 4th in atlanta and is an amazing race. It is an amazing experience with the Crowd support the whole way. 

This year they pushed it to thanksgiving day and instead of normal 60k only have 45k booked (registrataion was in march when the world changed). Still not sure if it will happen but I live in atlanta so if it does I'll be there. 

But on a normal year, Peachtree road race in atlanta is an amazing 10K to do. ATC that runs it has it run like clockwork even with 60k people which is a crazy feat but they do it every year. Great event. 

(Sorry rteetz for going a bit off-topic but I can't not say things about PTRR.)


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> One of the best movies that many people dont know about.



*To this day I love sun catchers & prisms because of Pollyanna. *


----------



## NokOnHarts

Can you still eat in the parks for dinner if you order right before 6pm at MK for instance? I have no desire to eat every meal at the hotel.


----------



## KBoopaloo

anthony2k7 said:


> I suggested the rooms would need work once NBA is gone and was told they're absolutely respectable professional and the rooms will be fine for use next day!


I’m not worried about the players trashing them because they are unprofessional. I just think that an extended period of time of people dropping weights on the floor or sweating all over training tables or an ice tub sitting on a carpet is going to result in some wear. The rooms were not designed for this kind of activity.


----------



## Poohbear538

Krandor said:


> Yeah Peachtree road race in in atlanta and is the largest 10K in the world at 60k people and is normally run July 4th in atlanta and is an amazing race. It is an amazing experience with the Crowd support the whole way.
> 
> This year they pushed it to thanksgiving day and instead of normal 60k only have 45k booked (registrataion was in march when the world changed). Still not sure if it will happen but I live in atlanta so if it does I'll be there.
> 
> But on a normal year, Peachtree road race in atlanta is an amazing 10K to do. ATC that runs it has it run like clockwork even with 60k people which is a crazy feat but they do it every year. Great event.
> 
> (Sorry rteetz for going a bit off-topic but I can't not say things about PTRR.)


Shhhhh, I won’t tell Lol! I have family in Peachtree City. It’s such a beautiful area.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I feel the same, but in the opposite way about my parents. It tears me up inside.



My parents worry me the most about this.  They are older.  My mom just had surgery and while I'd like to visit I'm scared to.  I would go get myself tested and get a negative result before I went to visit them.


----------



## anthony2k7

KBoopaloo said:


> I’m not worried about the players trashing them because they are unprofessional. I just think that an extended period of time of people dropping weights on the floor or sweating all over training tables or an ice tub sitting on a carpet is going to result in some wear. The rooms were not designed for this kind of activity.


Yeah I meant that too. Plus if the big beds aren't staying then there will be different indentations on the carpets


----------



## rteetz

Moving along... 

Don’t we have park hours to complain about or something?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Moving along...
> 
> Don’t we have park hours to complain about or something?



Reduced park hours suck!


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> My parents worry me the most about this.  They are older.  My mom just had surgery and while I'd like to visit I'm scared to.  I would go get myself tested and get a negative result before I went to visit them.



I go see them often now. They are 81. We wear masks everywhere here, dont go to bars...best we can do.

We sit in the yard, listen to Italian opera, drink wine while my dad smokes cigars. Life is for living in this instance. 

And going to Disney!


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> In the most non dramatic sounding way possible, I genuinely feel like this pandemic has stolen at least a year but probably more once all is said and done from the prime years of my kids childhood, and that’s pretty devastating. There are so many little seemingly mundane things (and bigger of course) we took for granted that are impacted by this.
> 
> Sorry if too OT. I’m feeling the Eeyore mood tonight for sure.


I’ve been in mostly okay spirits throughout all of this but have been feeling like Eeyore myself this week. You are not alone!! You are sad for your kids and I am on the opposite end of the spectrum sad for my retired parents who are still in that small window of time where they are getting older but still feel healthy and strong enough to travel and now they have no idea when it might be possible for them to do that again or if they really ever will be able to. My poor mom is so sad and misses just going out to eat so much.


----------



## TwoMisfits

KBoopaloo said:


> Keeping BC closed and opening YC once the NBA leaves is so odd to me. It seems like the rooms will potentially need a little TLC once the NBA is gone. I love all the NBA vlogs but cringe a little when I see the massage tables, ice tubs  and weight machines set up in regular resort rooms. Maybe they can’t just move YC staff to BC and don’t want to furlough YC staff they have already brought back and then bring back BC staff? And isn’t the BC Marketplace currently open? You’d think they want to let the NBA leave, open the BC side and take whatever time they need to get the YC rooms back into good shape. I almost always have an easier time booking YC than BC so BC seems to be the more popular of the two so you’d think they want to open it back up first.



If NBA restarts a season in December, Yacht Club may not reopen between now and then, and Beach Club could be the 4th resort needed to hold the extra teams...I mean, everything is always subject to change right now...


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> If NBA restarts a season in December, Yacht Club may not reopen between now and then, and Beach Club could be the 4th resort needed to hold the extra teams...I mean, everything is always subject to change right now...



So Grand Floridian, Yacht/Beach and CSR? For the NBA? From Dec to Sept???

Thats crap. But sure, makes them money.


----------



## TwoMisfits

DGsAtBLT said:


> In the most non dramatic sounding way possible, I genuinely feel like this pandemic has stolen at least a year but probably more once all is said and done from the prime years of my kids childhood, and that’s pretty devastating. There are so many little seemingly mundane things (and bigger of course) we took for granted that are impacted by this.
> 
> Sorry if too OT. I’m feeling the Eeyore mood tonight for sure.



Try to find the silver linings and push what can be there for your kids.

I spent May pushing for open playgrounds and parks and June pushing for open pools.  I got both, and it saved my kids' summer.

Now, I'm looking at fall and already starting to push for replanned holidays with my HOA.  I got the ear of the president to discuss "Porch or Treat", so everyone who wanted could decorate their porches for Halloween for prizes and put out treats for kids to grab as they trick or treat (so no ringing doorbells and having any interactions no one wants)...the HOA president loved the idea and they are discussing at their August meeting...sometimes, if there's a will, you can make a way (apparently, I have gotten myself nominated to be a judge, but I'll take the trade off after having Easter mostly canceled)...


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So Grand Floridian, Yacht/Beach and CSR? For the NBA? From Dec to Sept???
> 
> Thats crap. But sure, makes them money.


They would need more if they did that. They would have 30 teams rather than 22 in December.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> They would need more if they did that. They would have 30 teams rather than 22 in December.



Um, that's worse!


----------



## HikingFam

Farro said:


> So Grand Floridian, Yacht/Beach and CSR? For the NBA? From Dec to Sept???
> 
> Thats crap. But sure, makes them money.



But that doesn’t explain rebooking people from BC to YC. Strange.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

TwoMisfits said:


> Try to find the silver linings and push what can be there for your kids.
> 
> I spent May pushing for open playgrounds and parks and June pushing for open pools.  I got both, and it saved my kids' summer.
> 
> Now, I'm looking at fall and already starting to push for replanned holidays with my HOA.  I got the ear of the president to discuss "Porch or Treat", so everyone who wanted could decorate their porches for Halloween for prizes and put out treats for kids to grab as they trick or treat (so no ringing doorbells and having any interactions no one wants)...the HOA president loved the idea and they are discussing at their August meeting...sometimes, if there's a will, you can make a way (apparently, I have gotten myself nominated to be a judge, but I'll take the trade off after having Easter mostly canceled)...


Porch or treat is too classy...
Our parent group is thinking about “Yeet the treat” kids dressed up at end of the driveway and people chuck the Halloween candy out the window on the way by. I think it’s a win-win and I personally will enthusiastically yeet anything that society deems acceptable at these children who have been home for 5 months.

Back to park hours...I arrive next Saturday so I can’t complain. But I do kinda feel smug...like the people who went in early March must have felt.


----------



## rteetz

HikingFam said:


> But that doesn’t explain rebooking people from BC to YC. Strange.


BC doesn’t currently have an opening date. They’ll move you if you want right now because of that.


----------



## TwoMisfits

WonderlandisReality said:


> Porch or treat is too classy...
> Our parent group is thinking about “Yeet the treat” kids dressed up at end of the driveway and people chuck the Halloween candy out the window on the way by. I think it’s a win-win and I personally will enthusiastically yeet anything that society deems acceptable at these children who have been home for 5 months.
> 
> Back to park hours...I arrive next Saturday so I can’t complain. But I do kinda feel smug...like the people who went in early March must have felt.



Now, I'm sad I didn't come up with that idea 1st...but town home windows are small and we don't have driveways, so not sure I could adapt that one (although my kids would like me to try now...


----------



## Dulcee

I’m waaaay behind in reading here because we’re in Disney now but saw the news on shortened hours.

It doesn’t shock me. The only park we’ve been in until close is Epcot and that was solely due to dining and not attractions. The heat is the primary driver, it’s exhausting to be in the parks from opening to close right now. For us this hasn’t been a big deal, we have two Littles so early bed times make for less meltdowns.

On the plus side, the current hours and lack of park hopping has forced us to explore some other restaurants we wouldn’t normally do. We’ve found some new favorites because of this.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Reduced park hours suck!



Park hour constraints are unconstitutional. Make Disney parks 24 hours. If I want to watch Philharmagic at 3am, I shouldnt be told that I’m not allowed to.


----------



## johnnyr

TwoMisfits said:


> If NBA restarts a season in December, Yacht Club may not reopen between now and then, and Beach Club could be the 4th resort needed to hold the extra teams...I mean, everything is always subject to change right now...



Wait what? NBA restarting another season in December? Is this confirmed? I thought they were done in October.


----------



## AmishGuy91

johnnyr said:


> Wait what? NBA restarting another season in December? Is this confirmed? I thought they were done in October.



This season is done in October.  The next season which usually starts end of October is now planning to start in December.  Not currently planned at WDW though, but you never know.


----------



## skeeter31

johnnyr said:


> Wait what? NBA restarting another season in December? Is this confirmed? I thought they were done in October.


Just a rumor. NBA and Players Association have said they’ll most likely need a bubble for the 20-21 season so people are assuming Disney would want the repeat business. Nothing close to confirmed at this time though.


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> I suggested the rooms would need work once NBA is gone and was told they're absolutely respectable professional and the rooms will be fine for use next day!



I remember that discussion and no one suggested the rooms would be ready "the next day", which would be impossible as all of the players' rooms were outfitted with special bigger-than-king-sized beds and the queen beds were taken out.  Not to mention the players' lounges and fences that were set up.  Plus the rooms are not getting daily housecleaning, so, in addition to replacing the furniture (and in some cases, taking massage tables and weight equipment out), they will need a deep cleaning.  If took at least a week or more to outfit the resorts to accommodate the teams and WDW has given itself a little over a week to get YC back together for regular guests (last "regular season" games are August 14, YC opens August 24).  That timeline has been in place for quite some time now and I would think WDW would know how long it's going to take for them to turn the resort over for regular guests.  There were many videos posted of the work that was put into the GF to get it ready.  It gives a good sense of what will need to happen once the players leave as well.

I just don't know where you get the impression these players are trashing hotel rooms?  They travel all over the country and stay in hotels most of the year and there have been zero reports of any of these players ever damaging hotel rooms.  They also aren't allowed to have any guests in their rooms at this point so there are no "parties" going on in the rooms.


----------



## MrsBooch

So how do we think this affects transportation?
I think usually it keeps going up to an hour after closure - so if I’m staying at the Polynesian- and I didn’t rent a car - Will the resort monorail even still be running? Wait...IS the resort monorail running? Will I be able to hop over to the contemporary? Grand flo? Or am I stuck in the Polynesian. 

Im confusing myself.


----------



## johnnyr

skeeter31 said:


> Just a rumor. NBA and Players Association have said they’ll most likely need a bubble for the 20-21 season so people are assuming Disney would want the repeat business. Nothing close to confirmed at this time though.



Argh! If it does happen, I have a reservation for Christmas week at CSR. Cancelled 3 trips since March. Really don’t want to cancel this one too. What would happen to our CSR reservation if the NBA restarts? Do we get moved? If so, where?


----------



## Mit88

There’s still a long time before they’d need to make that decision. The infrastructure is already built in to do it again, so they could decide in November they need the Disney bubble again. Or Vegas could come up with a better offer, and the players might want a change of scenery after spending 4 months at Disney.

 Disney might want to get a deal done soon to have that extra money coming in during the winter months, but I dont see the NBA wanting to make that commitment just yet. Maybe they will. But Disney will probably keep the hotels open for them just in case. 

Side Note: Im wondering what the game plan for the Olympics will be with the season starting in December. Unless they cut out a ton of off-days, the season would end at the end of July, early August. I wonder if you’d still see some of the big stars take part in the Olympics after playing 9.5 out of 12 months straight. They might need a break


----------



## Yooperroo

WonderlandisReality said:


> Did they get Sven/Flynn/Finn?


I was at Disney from July 13-27 and then after we got home I just didn't need to check in here anymore because our vacay was over. But then yesterday I booked another trip for the end of October so I thought I'd pop in and see what everyone has been chatting about. And I was glad to see that even though I've been gone from here for just shy of a month, the Sven/Flynn/Finn joke is still going strong


----------



## Kelli.b1118

I chatted with CM they said my 6pm magic kingdom dining reservation at Tonys should be ok. But everything after will be cancelled. (I had a 6:30 BOG another day)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Just saw another BC reservation moved - September 2021. Think it’s probably not a coincidence all those tickets got extended to 09/26/2021 and I’m going to look at it as Disney’s worst case date for return to “normal”, and maybe it happens sooner.


----------



## DebbieB

TwoMisfits said:


> If NBA restarts a season in December, Yacht Club may not reopen between now and then, and Beach Club could be the 4th resort needed to hold the extra teams...I mean, everything is always subject to change right now...



I can't imagine the players would go for being locked down for months for the regular season.   As much as I love Disney, I would not want to be there for months and go nowhere else.    They are used to their mansions and cars.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just saw another BC reservation moved - September 2021. Think it’s probably not a coincidence all those tickets got extended to 09/26/2021 and I’m going to look at it as Disney’s worst case date for return to “normal”, and maybe it happens sooner.



Easier to set a goal date further in the future and change it sooner than giving an earlier timeline for “returning to normal” and having to continue to push it back. They might lose some money from these upgrades if things are back to normal and the parks/resorts are pre-covid busy, but theres a reason that future date is September 26th and not October 1st.


----------



## DebbieB

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just saw another BC reservation moved - September 2021. Think it’s probably not a coincidence all those tickets got extended to 09/26/2021 and I’m going to look at it as Disney’s worst case date for return to “normal”, and maybe it happens sooner.



The 50th anniversary is 10/1/2020, there will be big demand for that date.  I plan to arrive 9/27 or 9/28.


----------



## MrsBooch

If the NBA does another season at Disney the  endorsement deal is obvious


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Easier to set a goal date further in the future and change it sooner than giving an earlier timeline for “returning to normal” and having to continue to push it back. They might lose some money from these upgrades if things are back to normal and the parks/resorts are pre-covid busy, but theres a reason that future date is September in and not October 1st.



Well. If they need to move my Gran Destino water view next May...I'll take a Riviera Deluxe Studio preferred view.

Thank you and Good Day.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Well. If they need to move my Gran Destino water view next May...I'll take a Riviera Deluxe Studio preferred view.
> 
> Thank you and Good Day.



After not knowing what CoA stood for? Yeah...good luck with that


----------



## everreal15

Hey everyone, I’ve been off the thread for a few days but just got a notification on MDE About the reduced hours. I have a few reservations that are after the parks are now scheduled to close at. Are the restaurants still going to be open are will we need to modify? 

Has anyone seen anything official on the restaurants hours changing as well?


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> After not knowing what CoA stood for? Yeah...good luck with that



I was there the year Epcot opened. That has to count for something. I was 9.


----------



## Yooperroo

everreal15 said:


> Hey everyone, I’ve been off the thread for a few days but just got a notification on MDE About the reduced hours. I have a few reservations that are after the parks are now scheduled to close at. Are the restaurants still going to be open are will we need to modify?
> 
> Has anyone seen anything official on the restaurants hours changing as well?


Someone on the other site said they called and were told reservations that occur after the new park hours will be cancelled.


----------



## one_cat

everreal15 said:


> Hey everyone, I’ve been off the thread for a few days but just got a notification on MDE About the reduced hours. I have a few reservations that are after the parks are now scheduled to close at. Are the restaurants still going to be open are will we need to modify?
> 
> Has anyone seen anything official on the restaurants hours changing as well?


I’m sure they will all be cancelled but right now they are still available outside park hours.  I just made back up plans for my ADRs that were outside park hours.  Why do I get the feeling I may be changing them again.


----------



## AmberMV

Is this a new crash-page character?  Flashbacks....pink crashtle...park pass reservation nightmare...oh nooo


----------



## anthony2k7

Marthasor said:


> I remember that discussion and no one suggested the rooms would be ready "the next day", which would be impossible as all of the players' rooms were outfitted with special bigger-than-king-sized beds and the queen beds were taken out.  Not to mention the players' lounges and fences that were set up.  Plus the rooms are not getting daily housecleaning, so, in addition to replacing the furniture (and in some cases, taking massage tables and weight equipment out), they will need a deep cleaning.  If took at least a week or more to outfit the resorts to accommodate the teams and WDW has given itself a little over a week to get YC back together for regular guests (last "regular season" games are August 14, YC opens August 24).  That timeline has been in place for quite some time now and I would think WDW would know how long it's going to take for them to turn the resort over for regular guests.  There were many videos posted of the work that was put into the GF to get it ready.  It gives a good sense of what will need to happen once the players leave as well.
> 
> I just don't know where you get the impression these players are trashing hotel rooms?  They travel all over the country and stay in hotels most of the year and there have been zero reports of any of these players ever damaging hotel rooms.  They also aren't allowed to have any guests in their rooms at this point so there are no "parties" going on in the rooms.


Actually I'm pretty sure someone did say they would be available next day. And again, I'm not necessarily saying trashed from parties. Just general wear in the rooms as the PP had mentioned. I also think you're being pretty naive if you think players aren't visiting each others rooms in the evenings.


----------



## Jothmas

Disney probably did research to determine how many hours guests were actually spending at each park and how much time it took them to ride an average number of rides. I was at WDW last week and will be going again at the end of September and except at MK, I don't think the reduced hours are going to affect my ability to do all that I am able to do. With so much entertainment and stores closed at Epcot, HS and AK, I think most people who arrive at the parks at opening will find they can do all the things that are open within the reduced hours. So, I'm considering the shaved off hours being hours that I didn't need or wouldn't have productively used. The thing that should be of greater concern is the number of things that aren't available. That's the thing that is making tickets less valuable.


----------



## KayMichigan

AmberMV said:


> Is this a new crash-page character?  Flashbacks....pink crashtle...park pass reservation nightmare...oh nooo
> View attachment 516554



Maybe I'm being super picky, but isn't that Fix It Felix Jr.? I thought Fix It Felix was his father.

Yeah, probably being too picky, but you'd think Disney would get its own character names right...


----------



## A2DisneyMom

rteetz said:


> That’s not gonna happen.


Good point.  I should have said “slowed the bleeding”.  But I guess even that may not be possible.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

rteetz said:


> Moving along...
> 
> Don’t we have park hours to complain about or something?



And no price adjustment to guest...


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...ver-as-under-refurbishment-through-halloween/


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> This reduced hours is not fair to people who already paid for tickets expecting the normal hours. Hopefully there is some type of compensation.


Ummmm.... have you been watching this thread the last few months? Disney took “fair” and threw it out the window months ago. People here have been treated far more egregiously than that.... You don’t like it, call for a refund. That’s basically their company motto this year.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Ummmm.... have you been watching this thread the last few months? Disney took “fair” and threw it out the window months ago. People here have been treated far more egregiously than that.... You don’t like it, call for a refund. That’s basically their company motto this year.


Honestly, what would you expect Disney to do?  Even with all they’ve cut, they’re just losing less with the parks than they did with the parks closed and probably not a whole lot less.  They’re not in a position to start cutting prices.  They would likely close the parks down again at that point.  If you get a refund for what you spent if you decide not to go, what else are they obligated to do?


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Whilst I agree, they also cannot keep cutting and expect demand to still be there for that same ticket price. How much further before its a cut too far for the majority of remaining visitors?


Disney says it’s the quarantines keeping people away according to rumors so I expect them to keep cutting.

Personally I think it’s the lack of offerings but what the heck do I know compared to those geniuses paid the big bucks?


----------



## runningstitch

AmberMV said:


> Is this a new crash-page character?  Flashbacks....pink crashtle...park pass reservation nightmare...oh nooo
> View attachment 516554


On that note, does anyone know which site has the Thunder Mountain wait page graphic? I keep looking for a screenshot online, but no luck.


----------



## AmishGuy91

rockpiece said:


> This reduced hours is not fair to people who already paid for tickets expecting the normal hours. Hopefully there is some type of compensation.



By that same logic, WDW could have raised prices on tickets when they expanded hours of DHS before Covid.  Can you imagine the outcry if they had done that?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Moving along...
> 
> Don’t we have park hours to complain about or something?


So whats the impact on CMs for this? Most lost an hour a day I guess, so 5 hours a week? Basic pay is what $13 an hour? So $65 a week, $281 a month before tax etc.  

Did I get the math right? If so ouch...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> Honestly, what would you expect Disney to do?  Even with all they’ve cut, they’re just losing less with the parks than they did with the parks closed and probably not a whole lot less.  They’re not in a position to start cutting prices.  They would likely close the parks down again at that point.  If you get a refund for what you spent if you decide not to go, *what else are they obligated to do?*


And we’ve come full circle on the fair discussion! For the hundredth time lol. It was faster this time but the What Do You Want From Disney? They Did What They Are OBLIGATED To!!!  crowd is in the house!

To actually answer your question- I am not spoon feeding the plethora of things Disney should do differently. We’ve already hashed and rehashed how the parks businesses could be better run right now in this very thread.


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> So whats the impact on CMs for this? Most lost an hour a day I guess, so 5 hours a week? Basic pay is what $13 an hour? So $65 a week, $281 a month before tax etc.
> 
> Did I get the math right? If so ouch...


I’m guessing it’s more like entire shifts will get cut, not an hour here and there. They can now get away with 2 PT shifts for an entire day at a park rather than having to use 3 PT shifts. But I’m thinking losing a shift or 2 a week is still preferable to getting laid off, which could still happen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmishGuy91 said:


> By that same logic, WDW could have raised prices on tickets when they expanded hours of DHS before Covid.  Can you imagine the outcry if they had done that?


Dude... The prices Disney could get when this done under that logic? People are paying the base price now, every time they bring something else back 10% hike. Goal: 40% hike by Oct 2021...


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, one fantastic thing to come out of this pandemic would be majorly scaling back on special events. They have become way too frequent IMO and I still wonder if not for COVID would we have seen a full shift to basic daytime tickets and evening tickets not too far in the future.



I’m with this person!  Let’s cut down on the extras once things start to get back to normal and give regular guests a little extra magic.  As an out of state AP, who could get in the park anytime, it wasn’t worth $400+ for my family of 4 to have 5 extra hours (7pm-midnight) in the park for a party just to see the parade and FW.   I also hated having to juggle a set of parents without APs to decide if a less crowded MK party day or a crowded non-party one with fireworks was a better use of their ticket. 

Everyone fussing about the hours needs to remember we regularly got kicked out of MK at 6pm from August-January.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Starting September 8, park hours will be cut at all four Walt Disney World parks.
The new reduced park hours are as follows, with park hours at EPCOT and Disney’s Animal Kingdom reduced by two hours in the evenings:

*Magic Kingdom:* 9:00 am to 6:00 pm (Previously 9:00 am to 7:00 pm)
*EPCOT:* 11:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 11:00 am to 9:00 pm)
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios:* 10:00 am to 7:00 pm (Previously 10:00 am to 8:00 pm)
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom:* 9:00 am to 5:00 pm (Previously 8:00 am to 6:00 pm)

Hours at Disney Springs remain unchanged, from 10:00 am to 10:00 pm daily.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Well. If they need to move my Gran Destino water view next May...I'll take a Riviera Deluxe Studio preferred view.
> 
> Thank you and Good Day.


Your request for a Fort Wilderness cabin has been noted.

Please note golf carts and internal buses will not be available during your stay as we are conducting Magical Improvements.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing it’s more like entire shifts will get cut, not an hour here and there. They can now get away with 2 PT shifts for an entire day at a park rather than having to use 3 PT shifts. But I’m thinking losing a shift or 2 a week is still preferable to getting laid off, which could still happen.


We won't know until first week of September, they've been doing 2 shifts per day since it opened,  except for RotR cm that have to get there earlier


----------



## everreal15

Yooperroo said:


> Someone on the other site said they called and were told reservations that occur after the new park hours will be cancelled.



Thanks for the info. Guess night as well reschedule them before they just get cancelled.

How has Disney springs been lately with compliance and crowds? A know a couple of weeks ago reports weren’t that great. I’m just wondering if it’s improved and if so I may try to book a couple dinners down there. So far I have mainly been booking dinners in the park restaurants or hotels.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I don't see how this is going to "bring back the customers"....people booking through to early next year are going to see these hours, the prices and say get lost!



I think that they saw there isn't the demand/interest/willingness of enough people to travel try and court them, so rather than add things to try and attract more guests they are reducing expenses and figure the number of people won't drop that much - so decrease revenue but increase profits

But I definitely think for people on the fence this is another tally mark in the "let's cancel" column


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> Honestly, what would you expect Disney to do?  Even with all they’ve cut, they’re just losing less with the parks than they did with the parks closed and probably not a whole lot less.  They’re not in a position to start cutting prices.  They would likely close the parks down again at that point.  If you get a refund for what you spent if you decide not to go, what else are they obligated to do?



Obligated? Nothing... if they were smart? Have enough good will to show you they care in hopes that you come back when you can.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Why?  We all ready get less for our money.


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney says it’s the quarantines keeping people away according to rumors so I expect them to keep cutting.
> 
> Personally I think it’s the lack of offerings but what the heck do I know compared to those geniuses paid the big bucks?



Its a combo.  Travel is down period, thats correct, but they have scared away so many people who were willing to come due to their actions.

Disney is a company built around "if we cant make 300% profit, its not worth it".  That true % is actually much higher than most other companies.   I truly think the only reason they are even open right now is to save face on the pr front bc of universal and seaworld.


----------



## JM23457

Disneyfan754321 said:


> Why?  We all ready get less for our money.


Why? Probably because they're hemorrhaging money and want to reduce their losses.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Dude... The prices Disney could get when this done under that logic? People are paying the base price now, every time they bring something else back 10% hike. Goal: 40% hike by Oct 2021...


Or, you know, the prices won’t increase when they add hours and bring things back because they’ll also be expanding park capacity back up to full again.....


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Obligated? Nothing... if they were smart? Have enough good will to show you they care in hopes that you come back when you can.


What does that mean?  They’re having to adjust to an external force that is out of their control.  Would you expect them to drop prices if they had to cut hours during the day due to a hurricane?  What if storms shut down the outdoor rides for a few hours, is that grounds for a discount?


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Its a combo.  Travel is down period, thats correct, but they have scared away so many people who were willing to come due to their actions.
> 
> Disney is a company built around "if we cant make 300% profit, its not worth it".  That true % is actually much higher than most other companies.   I truly think the only reason they are even open right now is to save face on the pr front bc of universal and seaworld.


I think the case count in Florida did the lions share of scaring people away.  That’s what did it for us, not anything Disney did.


----------



## Hettie

Jothmas said:


> Disney probably did research to determine how many hours guests were actually spending at each park and how much time it took them to ride an average number of rides. I was at WDW last week and will be going again at the end of September and except at MK, I don't think the reduced hours are going to affect my ability to do all that I am able to do. With so much entertainment and stores closed at Epcot, HS and AK, I think most people who arrive at the parks at opening will find they can do all the things that are open within the reduced hours. So, I'm considering the shaved off hours being hours that I didn't need or wouldn't have productively used. The thing that should be of greater concern is the number of things that aren't available. That's the thing that is making tickets less valuable.


For the way we tour, I fear that 8 hours in the park is going to make us feel rushed. That’s probably weird since we don’t even do every attraction and spend a ton of time just moseying around, but last year we easily spent a full day- 8 am EMH until past 10 pm in Epcot. I don’t even know how we filled all of that time, only had one TS meal and waited 30 min for Soarin’. Everything else was FP or minimal wait. We looked in a couple of shops, watched the concert, visited some F&G booths... But my point is, an 8 hour park day doesn’t “feel” like it will leave much time for the proverbial rose-smelling, which is my favorite aspect of Epcot.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> And we’ve come full circle on the fair discussion! For the hundredth time lol. It was faster this time but the What Do You Want From Disney? They Did What They Are OBLIGATED To!!!  crowd is in the house!
> 
> To actually answer your question- I am not spoon feeding the plethora of things Disney should do differently. We’ve already hashed and rehashed how the parks businesses could be better run right now in this very thread.


So, in other words, you don’t have an idea of what you want?


----------



## Eric Smith

Hettie said:


> For the way we tour, I fear that 8 hours in the park is going to make us feel rushed. That’s probably weird since we don’t even do every attraction and spend a ton of time just moseying around, but last year we easily spent a full day- 8 am EMH until past 10 pm in Epcot. I don’t even know how we filled all of that time, only had one TS meal and waited 30 min for Soarin’. Everything else was FP or minimal wait. We looked in a couple of shops, watched the concert, visited some F&G booths... But my point is, an 8 hour park day doesn’t “feel” like it will leave much time for the proverbial rose-smelling, which is my favorite aspect of Epcot.


From what I’ve seen since the reopening, people have been able to do literally everything available in a park in 6-8 hours.  I don’t think cutting an hour is really going to have an effect on whether you can do everything you want.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Everyone fussing about the hours needs to remember we regularly got kicked out of MK at 6pm from August-January.



We went last October and over 6 days MK was open past 6 just one I believe, as there were parties plus a private event.

And on that note to tie this back to should they or shouldn’t they discount? Disney never bothered to cut prices on party days where people lost out on 3+ hours of park time, a regular occurrence for 5 months of the year. Disney doesn’t discount tickets when major attractions go down. Disney didn’t lower prices when parks opened July 11th without the certain shows, nighttime entertainment, parades, certain stores and restaurants. It’s a slippery slope IMO. If they do it now, why not when parties return? If they do it now due to missing offerings, why not when ROTR is down for the day and a guest cannot ride? If they do it now, why not on those crazy MK days when all the mountains are down? If they do it now, why not on a crazy crowded day (those will come back, right lol?) where a guest cannot get as much done if they want to? What about when a parade is cancelled due to weather? I think directly discounting when something is missing from the parks is asking for trouble. And that’s not really a defence of Disney rather looking at the long term impacts of doing that.


----------



## Marionnette

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that they saw there isn't the demand/interest/willingness of enough people to travel try and court them, so rather than add things to try and attract more guests they are reducing expenses and figure the number of people won't drop that much - so decrease revenue but increase profits
> 
> But I definitely think for people on the fence this is another tally mark in the "let's cancel" column


I think there’s a tipping point where people will just say “This isn’t worth it”. Every time that they make another cut, I think to myself, “Is this even worth it?” TBH, if I hadn’t committed my DVC points to a trip with my siblings in October, I’d have bailed out back in May.


----------



## Hettie

Eric Smith said:


> From what I’ve seen since the reopening, people have been able to do literally everything available in a park in 6-8 hours.  I don’t think cutting an hour is really going to have an effect on whether you can do everything you want.


“Doing everything” isn’t my objective. My point was that after easily spending over 13 hours at Epcot doing very little, 8 hours might not feel like much time. And they cut 2 hours, closing at 7 pm rather than 9 pm.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> So, in other words, you don’t have an idea of what you want?



A major difference I would have liked to see was APs treated similar to multi day ticket holders. We have both. My kids multi day tickets were extended twice, no fuss, no contact needed, and will revert to a credit if not used by 09/26/2021 (at least to my knowledge they will). I don’t think I need to rehash the AP issues. Would have loved to see them put them all on hold until used, by a certain date if they needed to like the regular tickets, and then if not used revert to a credit like the regular tickets.

I think IRT the park experience it just is what it is and people who are going need to accept that and decide if it’s worth it to them. Disney is being very open with what is and isn’t happening.


----------



## Farro

It's not the less time in the parks that bothers me, we can go long enough that we could still get everything done with those hrs.

It's not being able to be there after dark. I LOVE to be in the parks when the sun is setting, the lights are coming on. It's my favorite part of the park experience. The sun sets by 8 in early May, so if parks open to 9 like normal (MK and Epcot at least) I would still see those parks after dark.  

Again, I'm not too worried yet about next May, but seeing that they are already planning to have certain hotels closed through next September makes me more worried than I normally would be when reading these updates.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> What does that mean?  They’re having to adjust to an external force that is out of their control.  Would you expect them to drop prices if they had to cut hours during the day due to a hurricane?  What if storms shut down the outdoor rides for a few hours, is that grounds for a discount?



Considering they already do this at their waterparks as a courtesy to guests?


----------



## New Mouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> We went last October and over 6 days MK was open past 6 just one I believe, as there were parties plus a private event.
> 
> And on that note to tie this back to should they or shouldn’t they discount? Disney never bothered to cut prices on party days where people lost out on 3+ hours of park time, a regular occurrence for 5 months of the year. Disney doesn’t discount tickets when major attractions go down. Disney didn’t lower prices when parks opened July 11th without the certain shows, nighttime entertainment, parades, certain stores and restaurants. It’s a slippery slope IMO. If they do it now, why not when parties return? If they do it now due to missing offerings, why not when ROTR is down for the day and a guest cannot ride? If they do it now, why not on those crazy MK days when all the mountains are down? If they do it now, why not on a crazy crowded day (those will come back, right lol?) where a guest cannot get as much done if they want to? What about when a parade is cancelled due to weather? I think directly discounting when something is missing from the parks is asking for trouble. And that’s not really a defence of Disney rather looking at the long term impacts of doing that.



Disney can and will resolve most of the concerns you mention.  Not through a discount, but by other means.   Its not a blanket fix, but they have taken care of those who asked in the past.   Now its just a blanket no.


----------



## hertamaniac

Concerning the PP who stated 70% of potential guests won't be going to a theme park right now.  I dropped mine to 50% for this Tuesday at HS.  It's the first day, last day and only day of our cancelled AP.  Who knows....if I feel comfortable enough, then next year might be another weekday AP purchase.


----------



## Farro

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the PP who stated 70% of potential guests won't be going to a theme park right now.  I dropped mine to 50% for this Tuesday at HS.  It's the first day, last day and only day of our cancelled AP.  Who knows....if I feel comfortable enough, then next year might be another weekday AP purchase.



I never know who takes these polls. Not just Disney ones, any.
 Before the internet, did people actually get calls to answer these questions?

I've never been asked to take a poll.  Do people just see them on websites? Is that where these numbers come from?


----------



## AmberMV

Was reading last night and this article really makes it seem more and more unlikely that Disneyland CA will open anytime soon. I know it’s highlighting LA county not Orange but they are basically the same. 
https://apple.news/AkCukQeCfTbiS9ouPnATV3A


----------



## SMRT-1

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just saw another BC reservation moved - September 2021. Think it’s probably not a coincidence all those tickets got extended to 09/26/2021 and I’m going to look at it as Disney’s worst case date for return to “normal”, and maybe it happens sooner.


IIRC, 9/26/2021 is the end of Disney's fiscal year, so to me, it seems possible that the extension date might have more to do with simplifying the accounting.


----------



## AmberMV

hertamaniac said:


> Concerning the PP who stated 70% of potential guests won't be going to a theme park right now.  I dropped mine to 50% for this Tuesday at HS.  It's the first day, last day and only day of our cancelled AP.  Who knows....if I feel comfortable enough, then next year might be another weekday AP purchase.


 I'm sorry  


Farro said:


> I never know who takes these polls. Not just Disney ones, any.
> Before the internet, did people actually get calls to answer these questions?
> 
> I've never been asked to take a poll.  Do people just see them on websites? Is that where these numbers come from?


Agreed I have no idea who or how they poll.


----------



## Tinksbff

How are the buses running at Pop now?  Are the wait times still long for rope drop arrival and at close?  I’m mostly interested in MK and DHS.


----------



## Brianstl

I think when it came to the reduction in EPCOT hours, they should have cut the hours off the front end of day and maybe even added an hour or two the back end of the day.  If you want to drive business with food and wine, you want to be operating in the evening.  Locals are not going to decide to do an evening out when it is going to end at 7.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SaintsManiac said:


> I think a reduction in hours and/or operations will happen in September.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I think when it came to the reduction in EPCOT hours, they would have cut the hours off the front end of day and maybe even added an hour or two the back end of the day.  If you want to drive business with food and wine, you want to be operating in the evening.  Locals are not going to decide to do an evening out when it is going to end at 7.



I agree.
Epcot could have opened at noon and closed at 9. Or something like that.
And perhaps they could rotate the hrs for parks, some open early/close early, other days they open later/close later - so every day a different park is open until 9.

Give the people at least one park at night, geez.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> I’m guessing it’s more like entire shifts will get cut, not an hour here and there. They can now get away with 2 PT shifts for an entire day at a park rather than having to use 3 PT shifts. But I’m thinking losing a shift or 2 a week is still preferable to getting laid off, which could still happen.


In some areas cast is working six day weeks.  They’ve started brining  PT cast back to help reduce this.  Hopefully this will result in a normal 40 hour week.  I do realize that’s not everywhere.  But Disney is trying to relocate cast that won’t be called back soon to other areas.  I don’t see layoffs again but rather a reshuffling of cast.   Without CP’s in the near future regular cast should be working again on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> I never know who takes these polls. Not just Disney ones, any.
> Before the internet, did people actually get calls to answer these questions?
> 
> I've never been asked to take a poll.  Do people just see them on websites? Is that where these numbers come from?



And what constitutes a poll.....3 people?


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> And what constitutes a poll.....3 people?




I've taken a few polls on Twitter and they have pretty decent amounts of people responding.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Hettie said:


> For the way we tour, I fear that 8 hours in the park is going to make us feel rushed. That’s probably weird since we don’t even do every attraction and spend a ton of time just moseying around, but last year we easily spent a full day- 8 am EMH until past 10 pm in Epcot. I don’t even know how we filled all of that time, only had one TS meal and waited 30 min for Soarin’. Everything else was FP or minimal wait. We looked in a couple of shops, watched the concert, visited some F&G booths... But my point is, an 8 hour park day doesn’t “feel” like it will leave much time for the proverbial rose-smelling, which is my favorite aspect of Epcot.


Well I am thinking that in prior trips we would average a ride an hour. With the shorter lines at  most  we will ride about the same...  it does feel rushed through


----------



## yulilin3

Tinksbff said:


> How are the buses running at Pop now?  Are the wait times still long for rope drop arrival and at close?  I’m mostly interested in MK and DHS.


There's no Pop bus to DHS or Epcot unless the skyliner is not running.  People have been lining up at the skyliner to make dhs rope drop around 8:30am



Brianstl said:


> I think when it came to the reduction in EPCOT hours, they would have cut the hours off the front end of day and maybe even added an hour or two the back end of the day.  If you want to drive business with food and wine, you want to be operating in the evening.  Locals are not going to decide to do an evening out when it is going to end at 7.


I was at epcot in the evening this past week and there were maybe 100 people  around world showcase after 7:30pm. Super empty,  cannot even think how much food is being tossed at the end of the night.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> There's no Pop bus to DHS or Epcot unless the skyliner is not running.  People have been lining up at the skyliner to make dhs rope drop around 8:30am
> 
> 
> I was at epcot in the evening this past week and there were maybe 100 around world showcase after 7:30pm. Super empty,  cannot even think how much food is being tossed at the end of the night.


Because locals aren’t going to come out for a food and wine festival night out with friends that is going to end before 10:00.  If you are going to drop money to park and pay Disney prices you aren’t going to it for a night out that ends before it ever gets to start.


----------



## Farro

Just read Teppan Edo is reopening in a couple weeks?


----------



## New Mouse

Brianstl said:


> Because locals aren’t going to come out for a food and wine festival night out with friends that is going to end before 10:00.  If you are going to drop money to park and pay Disney prices you aren’t going to it for a night out that ends before it ever gets to start.



True...its odd how Disney is missing some logical connections like this in their decisions recently.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think rather than Disney missing something obvious that we see, they know doing said thing doesn’t meet their goals, whether it’s knowing what food and merch sales look like in those later hours of parks being open and how total sales differ with different, to knowing whether the right kinds of people come out to make being open worth their while in general, I think if they’re not open longer or not open during certain times of day it’s almost without a doubt because they’re ahead financially not doing it.


----------



## charmed59

If Epcot closes at 7 what is the latest time for a dinner reservation there?


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Just read Teppan Edo is reopening in a couple weeks?


Finally, a check on the pros side. We enjoy Teppan Edo and try to eat there when we visit.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think rather than Disney missing something obvious that we see, they know doing said thing doesn’t meet their goals, whether it’s knowing what food and merch sales look like in those later hours of parks being open and how total sales differ with different, to knowing whether the right kinds of people come out to make being open worth their while in general, I think if they’re not open longer or not open during certain times of day it’s almost without a doubt because they’re ahead financially not doing it.



This might be the single longest sentence ever on these boards.  I had trouble understanding what you are trying to state.  Can you summarize please?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Brianstl said:


> Because locals aren’t going to come out for a food and wine festival night out with friends that is going to end before 10:00.  If you are going to drop money to park and pay Disney prices you aren’t going to it for a night out that ends before it ever gets to start.



But, in virus land, they don't want the "late night party" atmosphere at Epcot.

The hours they've posted are going for the daytime senior tasters and the families...

They make them less money, but also have less issues from a PR and health standpoint...


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> Because locals aren’t going to come out for a food and wine festival night out with friends that is going to end before 10:00.  If you are going to drop money to park and pay Disney prices you aren’t going to it for a night out that ends before it ever gets to start.


Not sure i understand your point.  Epcot usually closes at 9pm anyways.  They have been open for a month with 9pm and it's obviously not getting people visiting in the evening.  I think the biggest problem with epcot is the lack of park hopping.  Not a lot of people want to commit to a day at epcot with how the parks looks like right now.  Not only all the walls but lack of entertainment.  This is why I was surprised that they opened at all.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> This might be the single longest sentence ever on these boards.  I had trouble understanding what you are trying to state.  Can you summarize please?



My bad.

In summary - they’re smarter than we are and know what they’re doing.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure i understand your point.  Epcot usually closes at 9pm anyways.  They have been open for a month with 9pm and it's obviously not getting people visiting in the evening.  I think the biggest problem with epcot is the lack of park hopping.  Not a lot of people want to commit to a day at epcot with how the parks looks like right now.  Not only all the walls but lack of entertainment.  This is why I was surprised that they opened at all.



But, maybe if they opened later in the day and then closed later, people would be more apt to book a day there, knowing they will at least have one night in the parks on their trip. 

this in reference to the new hrs, not how it's been.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> This might be the single longest sentence ever on these boards.  I had trouble understanding what you are trying to state.  Can you summarize please?




I think she means that it doesn’t make sense to figure out who is going to stay in the parks longer than others, buy more merch and food than others, etc. its just easier to reduce the hours and get what they get from the guests that come. That’s what I read from it


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> But, maybe if they opened later in the day and then closed later, people would be more apt to book a day there, knowing they will at least have one night in the parks on their trip.
> 
> this in reference to the new hrs, not how it's been.


That would definitely make more sense.  Or they could fo FW from 11am to 7pm and then WS from 4pm to 10pm. The only cast that would need to be there the whole time is security and temp check, also transportation.  
Obviously they are checking their numbers and rn this is what makes sense to them.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

It seems like MK numbers are higher today for wait times. I guess it is a Saturday though.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> That would definitely make more sense.  Or they could fo FW from 11am to 7pm and then WS from 4pm to 10pm. The only cast that would need to be there the whole time is security and temp check, also transportation.
> Obviously they are checking their numbers and rn this is what makes sense to them.



I have no idea why they aren't calling us to ask for our advice.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Basically what I was trying to say, if they’re not open from 7-9 they know it doesn’t benefit them financially to do it. They didnt forget to account for spending between those hours they just are privy to info we aren’t to know it’s not worth it to do it.

Insert same logic for any “but why aren’t they doing ______” question. Money. They know better than we do in that regard.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> I agree.
> Epcot could have opened at noon and closed at 9. Or something like that.
> And perhaps they could rotate the hrs for parks, some open early/close early, other days they open later/close later - so every day a different park is open until 9.
> 
> Give the people at least one park at night, geez.


And to try to increase resort revenue, they could offer these rotating early/late hours as a perk for on-property resort guests only, and maybe come up with some catchy marketing name for the whole thing like "Magicially Extended Hours."


----------



## AmberMV

mouselovenfamily said:


> It seems like MK numbers are higher today for wait times. I guess it is a Saturday though.


Yup wait times are high at all 4 parks today. 40 min wait for Tomorrowland Speedway


----------



## SierraT

I remember the parks closing early every day, spending the night in the Contemporary arcade and on occassion, we would go to “Disney Village” to walk around.  I think new(er) guests visiting over the last 10 or 15 years have a different frame of reference for what Disney vacations used to be like.  I know I sound like a dinosaur (and I’m not THAT old), there actually was a time when vacations there actually used to be relaxing.  Some of us are our own worst enemy (bigger, better, faster and all that), perhaps people will learn to live with less and enjoy life more after this is all over.

After seeing the condition of Epcot and the lack of people there, I’m really surprised they are keeping it open at all.  Don’t hate me, but Yuillin had a great point with the food waste (the idea of that makes me cringe).  Animal Kingdom was never open past 5 or 6 until recent years and all these upcharge parties and cash grabs (as my kids’ call them) aren’t really necessary.  I wonder, would people trade one closed park for more hours at the others?


----------



## Farro

Seems people are also getting calls for Jan 2021 Boardwalk Inn (not DVC) stays.


----------



## osufeth24

Just seems weird to be canceling (or moving) so far out


----------



## Farro

SierraT said:


> I remember the parks closing early every day, spending the night in the Contemporary arcade and on occassion, we would go to “Disney Village” to walk around.  I think new(er) guests visiting over the last 10 or 15 years have a different frame of reference for what Disney vacations used to be like.  I know I sound like a dinosaur (and I’m not THAT old), there actually was a time when vacations there actually used to be relaxing.  Some of us are our own worst enemy (bigger, better, faster and all that), perhaps people will learn to live with less and enjoy life more after this is all over.
> 
> After seeing the condition of Epcot and the lack of people there, I’m really surprised they are keeping it open at all.  Don’t hate me, but Yuillin had a great point with the food waste (the idea of that makes me cringe).  Animal Kingdom was never open past 5 or 6 until recent years and all these upcharge parties and cash grabs (as my kids’ call them) aren’t really necessary.  I wonder, would people trade one closed park for more hours at the others?



I remember that too, and that was fine because I was a kid.

Now going as a 46 year old child-free couple, we'd like to be able to stay in the parks later than 7 pm.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Just seems weird to be canceling (or moving) so far out



Prepare for the worst case scenario’s. Keep hotel reservations with an enticing upgrade. If theyre able to open the resorts earlier than anticipated, they can fill those reservations back up.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Prepare for the worst case scenario’s. Keep hotel reservations with an enticing upgrade. If theyre able to open the resorts earlier than anticipated, they can fill those reservations back up.


yes, this is better costumer service that doing it a month before.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SierraT said:


> I remember the parks closing early every day, spending the night in the Contemporary arcade and on occassion, we would go to “Disney Village” to walk around.  I think new(er) guests visiting over the last 10 or 15 years have a different frame of reference for what Disney vacations used to be like.  I know I sound like a dinosaur (and I’m not THAT old), there actually was a time when vacations there actually used to be relaxing.  Some of us are our own worst enemy (bigger, better, faster and all that), perhaps people will learn to live with less and enjoy life more after this is all over.
> 
> After seeing the condition of Epcot and the lack of people there, I’m really surprised they are keeping it open at all.  Don’t hate me, but Yuillin had a great point with the food waste (the idea of that makes me cringe).  Animal Kingdom was never open past 5 or 6 until recent years and all these upcharge parties and cash grabs (as my kids’ call them) aren’t really necessary.  I wonder, would people trade one closed park for more hours at the others?



Funny you say that because I think it’s actually in the last 10 ish maybe closer to 5 where hours, MK in particular, have been majorly scaled back. 3 hour EMH used to have MK open until 2-3 AM regularly. 2005-2007ish is when I most clearly remember that.

A huge complaint before the pandemic was how Disney has cut park hours while pulling in record crowds, and also how Disney has started charging to buy those lost hours back.


----------



## yulilin3

SierraT said:


> I remember the parks closing early every day, spending the night in the Contemporary arcade and on occassion, we would go to “Disney Village” to walk around.  I think new(er) guests visiting over the last 10 or 15 years have a different frame of reference for what Disney vacations used to be like.  I know I sound like a dinosaur (and I’m not THAT old), there actually was a time when vacations there actually used to be relaxing.  Some of us are our own worst enemy (bigger, better, faster and all that), perhaps people will learn to live with less and enjoy life more after this is all over.
> 
> After seeing the condition of Epcot and the lack of people there, I’m really surprised they are keeping it open at all.  Don’t hate me, but Yuillin had a great point with the food waste (the idea of that makes me cringe).  Animal Kingdom was never open past 5 or 6 until recent years and all these upcharge parties and cash grabs (as my kids’ call them) aren’t really necessary.  I wonder, would people trade one closed park for more hours at the others?


I think you have to experience it to really understand it. It is so incredibly empty, especially Epcot at night, there's no reason to keep it open. The real question I have is why not make some fun stuff at the resorts at night? 2 or 3 hour pool party, subject to capacity, drinks, music from a boombox


----------



## osufeth24

and btw, still nothing for my stay in Feb at BC.  I'll probably end up canceling.  Was supposed to be a birthday staycation.  Not paying all that money  to stay onsite if they don't add anything back by then.


----------



## shoegal9

Farro said:


> I remember that too, and that was fine because I was a kid.
> 
> Now going as a 46 year old child-free couple, we'd like to be able to stay in the parks later than 7 pm.



I feel the same way. Last weekend on our trip we were bored at night. You can only go to Disney Springs so many nights and get the last dinner reservation available to fill your evenings.

I’m kinda worried about our 9 night September trip. I would love the parks to be open later, but if they’re not then they need places to have cocktails, restaurants open later, or later feature pool hours. I’m not happy about spending thousands of dollars to sit in my villa at night when I should be out enjoying myself with my boyfriend.

But at this point I’m planning to secure the latest dinners I can, hit up the 24 hour leisure pools and enjoy a glass of Veuve on my balcony.  Childless millennial problems I guess.


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> Just seems weird to be canceling (or moving) so far out



I've missed what's going on. What is being cancelled and why?


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

shoegal9 said:


> I feel the same way. Last weekend on our trip we were bored at night. You can only go to Disney Springs so many nights and get the last dinner reservation available to fill your evenings.
> 
> I’m kinda worried about our 9 night September trip. I would love the parks to be open later, but if they’re not then they need places to have cocktails, restaurants open later, or later feature pool hours. I’m not happy about spending thousands of dollars to sit in my villa at night when I should be out enjoying myself with my boyfriend.
> 
> But at this point I’m planning to secure the latest dinners I can, hit up the 24 hour leisure pools and enjoy a glass of Veuve on my balcony.  Childless millennial problems I guess.


Are the leisure pools really 24 hours? I thought that that was just a rumor that was disproven. I'm trying to find the hours for the wilderness Lodge pools right now...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> I've missed what's going on. What is being cancelled and why?



Stays reportedly as late as Sept 2021 are being moved from BC (resort not villas) and BWI (again the inn, not villas), not all of them just certain people kind of like when resort cancellations would roll out during the closure and there would always be a few people reporting it happening before it became widespread.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> It's not the less time in the parks that bothers me, we can go long enough that we could still get everything done with those hrs.
> 
> It's not being able to be there after dark. I LOVE to be in the parks when the sun is setting, the lights are coming on. It's my favorite part of the park experience.



I agree. Night is the best time. It's so beautiful. But for us, these hours would definitely never for us, preferences aside. An afternoon break is an absolute necessity for us, and these reduced hours make that pretty much impossible.


----------



## shoegal9

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are the leisure pools really 24 hours? I thought that that was just a rumor that was disproven. I'm trying to find the hours for the wilderness Lodge pools right now...



Yes, even the Disney resorts page says so. The sign at BWV said “7:00 am- 11:00 pm,  so I asked one of the pool CMs. He said that the leisure pools are 24 hours, but between the hours of 11pm and 7 am you might have to get out for a bit for cleaning if they come by, but the gates are unlocked and you can use them 24 hours a day at your own risk of course.


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Stays reportedly as late as Sept 2021 are being moved from BC (resort not villas) and BWI (again the inn, not villas), not all of them just certain people kind of like when resort cancellations would roll out during the closure and there would always be a few people reporting it happening before it became widespread.



So we can assume then they have no plans to reopen those resorts anytime soon I take it.


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> So we can assume then they have no plans to reopen those resorts anytime soon I take it.



All we know is it's TBD, and people have said from the CMs they've talked to, they have no idea when it'll be open (hence the TBD)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> So we can assume then they have no plans to reopen those resorts anytime soon I take it.



I’m fairly sure those two already had their opening dates pulled. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, I can’t remember which resorts became indefinitely closed and which resorts had their opening pushed back.


----------



## shoegal9

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Are the leisure pools really 24 hours? I thought that that was just a rumor that was disproven. I'm trying to find the hours for the wilderness Lodge pools right now...



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/
On this page- under “Resort Amenities and Recreation”


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> I have park pass reservations for thanksgiving week and the hours are amended as noted so I don’t know that there will be Holiday exceptions for typically more busy times
> 
> incidentally I don’t feel any kind of negative  way about this - actually looking forward to a low key week for once. I don’t have to make fast pass reservations, we are essentially eating snacks and quick service bc usually I get a dining plan so i don’t have to worry about THOSE reservations- we are going to be in a one bedroom at Wilderness Lodge - I’m actually going to have a vacation at Disney instead of going into my normal multi tab binder planning psychosis.


DH and I were talking about this last night regarding our week over Thanksgiving. It's our rescheduled anniversary trip, no kids, and we might actually not feel like we're dying by the middle of the week this time! He was a little bummed about it at first, but I reminded him that this can change by November, and with lower crowds, no FP and limited ADRs we're more free to ride what we want and take our time. I can't remember the last time I spent 9-10 hours in a park, the 8 they are moving to actually seems a bit much for my park style honestly. As long as the parks aren't slammed I think we'll have a good time.


----------



## Farro

shoegal9 said:


> I feel the same way. Last weekend on our trip we were bored at night. You can only go to Disney Springs so many nights and get the last dinner reservation available to fill your evenings.
> 
> I’m kinda worried about our 9 night September trip. *I would love the parks to be open later, but if they’re not then they need places to have cocktails, restaurants open later, or later feature pool hours*. I’m not happy about spending thousands of dollars to sit in my villa at night when I should be out enjoying myself with my boyfriend.
> 
> But at this point I’m planning to secure the latest dinners I can, hit up the 24 hour leisure pools and enjoy a glass of Veuve on my balcony.  Childless millennial problems I guess.



Exactly. They need to open all the hotel bars/lounges/restaurants (in hotels that are open), keep the bars on Boardwalk open, have late seatings at hotel restaurants...unfortunately we'd have to take Ubers as there will be no park to hotel and back options after 7.

I'm not going to want to be back in my room every night by 9.


----------



## Vern60

SMRT-1 said:


> And to try to increase resort revenue, they could offer these rotating early/late hours as a perk for on-property resort guests only, and maybe come up with some catchy marketing name for the whole thing like "Magicially Extended Hours."


Yeah, I could be onboard for something like that. The reason I haven't booked a Dec trip yet is I just don't know what the hours will be. Definitely not worth it to me with the early closing hours, too many boring nights at the resorts, no thanks. But ... if they extended the hours, then maybe. Trouble is, with non refundable tickets (airline) etc, it's just too big of a gamble for me right now. 
(Don't let my kids see this, they are still wishfully hoping on Dad's "might")


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m fairly sure those two already had their opening dates pulled. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, I can’t remember which resorts became indefinitely closed and which resorts had their opening pushed back.



You are correct. There might have been another one or two that have become TBD, but BC and BWI are two that are definitely TBD. Others have been delayed a few weeks. 

I wish we’d get information on SAB. If its not opening when the NBA leaves YC, I might have to change my partial stay that I have at BCV


----------



## JM23457

SierraT said:


> After seeing the condition of Epcot and the lack of people there, I’m really surprised they are keeping it open at all...I wonder, would people trade one closed park for more hours at the others?


I certainly wouldn't. I agree that Future World isn't pleasant to stroll through right now, but some of Epcot's rides (particularly Soarin') are among our favorites at Disney World. And I really like World Showcase.


----------



## Farro

JM23457 said:


> I certainly wouldn't. I agree that Future World isn't pleasant to stroll through right now, but some of Epcot's rides (particularly Soarin') are among our favorites at Disney World. And I really like World Showcase.



It wouldn't be Disney without Epcot! We wouldn't go if Epcot was closed.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> You are correct. There might have been another one or two that have become TBD, but BC and BWI are two that are definitely TBD. Others have been delayed a few weeks.
> 
> I wish we’d get information on SAB. If its not opening when the NBA leaves YC, I might have to change my partial stay that I have at BCV


Resorts with no reopening date at all (resort side only, not DVC):
Boardwalk
Beach Club
All Stars (all of them)
Port Orleans (both resorts)
Animal Kingdom Lodge
Wilderness Lodge


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Resorts with no reopening date at all (resort side only, not DVC):
> Boardwalk
> Beach Club
> All Stars (all of them)
> Port Orleans (both resorts)
> Jambo
> Wilderness Lodge



Gosh that's so many. 

Where are the people who normally stay in values supposed to stay???


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Gosh that's so many.
> 
> Where are the people who normally stay in values supposed to stay???


For right now it seems Pop and the cabins at the campground. AoA opens in November.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Yeah, evening entertainment was definitely the downside when we stayed for 2 weeks last month.  With the parks closed early and the feature pools closed at 9pm, there really wasn’t much to do unless you wanted to go to DS (which we avoided due to social distancing concerns).  We had the entire boardwalk to ourselves one evening.  Another evening we rode the Skyliner around just for fun, given it stays open so much later than the parks.

Don’t get me wrong, we still had a great time, but were forced to create things to do, rather than the normal having many options to choose from.  With the hours shortened even further, we’ll hold off going back for a while (we’re late park people).


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure i understand your point.  Epcot usually closes at 9pm anyways.  They have been open for a month with 9pm and it's obviously not getting people visiting in the evening.  I think the biggest problem with epcot is the lack of park hopping.  Not a lot of people want to commit to a day at epcot with how the parks looks like right now.  Not only all the walls but lack of entertainment.  This is why I was surprised that they opened at all.


That and no fireworks show to hang around for


----------



## Princess Merida

Farro said:


> Gosh that's so many.
> 
> Where are the people who normally stay in values supposed to stay???


My parents normally stay value and they won’t be visiting anytime soon.  Even with Pop and AoA open the prices are about $200 a night now.  It’s just out of their price range.


----------



## cristen72

skeeter31 said:


> For right now it seems Pop and the cabins at the campground. AoA opens in November.



Actually it’s only Pop.   The cabins are not values.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Was reading last night and this article really makes it seem more and more unlikely that Disneyland CA will open anytime soon. I know it’s highlighting LA county not Orange but they are basically the same.
> https://apple.news/AkCukQeCfTbiS9ouPnATV3AView attachment 516589


What a mess. Difficult to see how they will have much of a film or tourist industry left after this if they prolong this many more months. Surely a full lockdown for a month or even two would have been a better idea.


----------



## JM23457

cristen72 said:


> Actually it’s only Pop.   The cabins are not values.


Maybe they meant campsites?


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> There's no Pop bus to DHS or Epcot unless the skyliner is not running.  People have been lining up at the skyliner to make dhs rope drop around 8:30am
> 
> 
> I was at epcot in the evening this past week and there were maybe 100 people  around world showcase after 7:30pm. Super empty,  cannot even think how much food is being tossed at the end of the night.


Someone said many pages ago that Epcot was averaging only a few hundred at any one time throughout the day adding to just a few thousand in total each day. It may have been a quote from that guy on the other place with the dire predictions though.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> What a mess. Difficult to see how they will have much of a film or tourist industry left after this if they prolong this many more months. Surely a full lockdown for a month or even two would have been a better idea.


I know some of the shows I watch have managed ways around the restrictions there. For instance Expedition Unknown on Discovery does a full show from the spare room of his house  with the occasional trip out with masks and they actually make a great show of it IMO with celebrity guest interviews and such.  Big Brother was able to do their season by mandatory quarantining the contestants for 2 weeks prior to entering the house and they don't have outside contact anyway.  There is always a way, but the tricky part is the theme park industry there, and filming.  That one is probably a long ways off from viably returning.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Hettie said:


> “Doing everything” isn’t my objective. My point was that after easily spending over 13 hours at Epcot doing very little, 8 hours might not feel like much time. And they cut 2 hours, closing at 7 pm rather than 9 pm.


Honestly, we were there yesterday, and it's hard to envision how lifeless it is  unless you are there (and that was a Friday).  So much is closed between COVID and construction, the ambiance doesn't really lend itself to meandering.  I bet that you'll find 8 hours more than enough.  We had lunch at  Coral Seas at noon.  There was one other party of two in the restaurant.  We noticed that even the sharks seemed missing from the tank.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure i understand your point.  Epcot usually closes at 9pm anyways.  They have been open for a month with 9pm and it's obviously not getting people visiting in the evening.  I think the biggest problem with epcot is the lack of park hopping.  Not a lot of people want to commit to a day at epcot with how the parks looks like right now.  Not only all the walls but lack of entertainment.  This is why I was surprised that they opened at all.



Its almost as if they should treat it as a 2nd DS in the evenings. DS had no tickets, no reservations and no limits. Close the rides. Just open the gates for people to come and shop and eat. More revenue and takes some of the pressure off DS.

Crazy idea that wont happen, but seems to have some potential benefits as well.


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> Just seems weird to be canceling (or moving) so far out


I wonder if there is some cost reason that requires further out planning, like they can reduce some kind of insurance coverage or tax if they have it shut down for much longer?


----------



## choirfarm

A2DisneyMom said:


> Yeah, evening entertainment was definitely the downside when we stayed for 2 weeks last month.  With the parks closed early and the feature pools closed at 9pm, there really wasn’t much to do unless you wanted to go to DS (which we avoided due to social distancing concerns).  We had the entire boardwalk to ourselves one evening.  Another evening we rode the Skyliner around just for fun, given it stays open so much later than the parks.


LOL.  My husband and I are in bed with lights out at 9 every night.  For us, it would be the fact that the parks open so late. We are generally up by 4 or so, so half the day is gone if it doesn't open until 10 or 11.


----------



## shoegal9

anthony2k7 said:


> Its almost as if they should treat it as a 2nd DS in the evenings. DS had no tickets, no reservations and no limits. Close the rides. Just open the gates for people to come and shop and eat. More revenue and takes some of the pressure off DS.
> 
> Crazy idea that wont happen, but seems to have some potential benefits as well.



that’s actually a great idea.  No rides after “closing time” of 7:00. Rope off so only World Showcase is accessible, and let people eat and shop till 11.

Wishful thinking, I know...


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure someone did say they would be available next day. And again, I'm not necessarily saying trashed from parties. Just general wear in the rooms as the PP had mentioned. I also think you're being pretty naive if you think players aren't visiting each others rooms in the evenings.



I'm not naive.  If you actually followed the NBA and the bubble instead of making assumptions based on pre-conceived notions, you would know the NBA has come down very hard on players who have broken bubble rules.  There is a "snitch line" and players have received everything from warnings for breaking rules to 3 players having to go back into 10-day quarantine for bigger violations.  All social opportunities are in the players' lounges, pools, other recreation offered by WDW (golfing, fishing, lawn games, etc.) and meal times in the convention centers.  Even then, mask and social distancing rules are in place.  No one is allowed to enter anyone else's hotel room. The bubble is working and the playoffs start in 9 days.  The NBA isn't going to let up on making sure rules aren't broken.  There is too much money at stake for the league.

For anyone interested in how the NBA bubble works, this is a pretty good run-down:  https://www.sportingnews.com/us/nba...ms-schedule-orlando/zhap66a9hcwq1khmcex3ggabo

Also, for those worried there may be another bubble, the NBA is, reportedly, looking to delaying the 2020-2021 season to allow for fan attendance which would mean possible pushing it into early 2021 and no bubble.  Biggest concern, apparently, is pushing it too far into 2021 and creating a conflict with the Tokyo Olympics.  

https://www.thescore.com/nba/news/1998779


----------



## DGsAtBLT

shoegal9 said:


> that’s actually a great idea.  No rides after “closing time” of 7:00. Rope off so only World Showcase is accessible, and let people eat and shop till 11.
> 
> Wishful thinking, I know...



I’ll just come along as Miss Glass Half Empty to add my POV, I think that would just serve to discourage people on the fence from visiting Epcot on a ticket (as F&W and World Showcase exploring is a draw for a lot of the visitors), and encourage a lot of milling about soaking up atmosphere without enough purchases to make it worthwhile to keep it open that much longer. I think it could potentially just shift around guest spending but with the additional cost of keeping Epcot open longer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Yup wait times are high at all 4 parks today. 40 min wait for Tomorrowland Speedway


Do we know if they are accurate? We were getting some reports, was it last week?, that wait times were not accurate in MK.


----------



## brockash

Sarahslay said:


> DH and I were talking about this last night regarding our week over Thanksgiving. It's our rescheduled anniversary trip, no kids, and we might actually not feel like we're dying by the middle of the week this time! He was a little bummed about it at first, but I reminded him that this can change by November, and with lower crowds, no FP and limited ADRs we're more free to ride what we want and take our time. I can't remember the last time I spent 9-10 hours in a park, the 8 they are moving to actually seems a bit much for my park style honestly. As long as the parks aren't slammed I think we'll have a good time.


Well it appears the last 2 days have had pretty long waits...a little concerned they're reducing hrs not long after they open more APs...I sure hope it gets better, but I thought someone said APs were at capacity for the rest of the month already.


----------



## brockash

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we know if they are accurate? We were getting some reports, was it last week?, that wait times were not accurate in MK.


There have been multiple ppl posting today and yesterday that wait times and crowds are much higher than they were in the past.


----------



## Eric Smith

charmed59 said:


> If Epcot closes at 7 what is the latest time for a dinner reservation there?


7


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

brockash said:


> There have been multiple ppl posting today and yesterday that wait times and crowds are much higher than they were in the past.


Does anyone think that it's possible that it's because school starts soon, and families are getting their last vacations out? Virtual School in Orange county begins Monday.


----------



## Mit88

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Does anyone think that it's possible that it's because school starts soon, and families are getting their last vacations out? Virtual School in Orange county begins Monday.



That and I think people are seeing that Disney has been considered “safe” and they’re coming out of their comfort zones. We’re not going to see crowds of even 10,000 people at the parks any time soon, and Disney doesn’t expect it given the reduction of hours and lack of hotel’s. But I think you’ll see more consistent crowds, especially on the weekends.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> That and I think people are seeing that Disney has been considered “safe” and they’re coming out of their comfort zones. We’re not going to see crowds of even 10,000 people at the parks any time soon, and Disney doesn’t expect it given the reduction of hours and lack of hotel’s. But I think you’ll see more consistent crowds, especially on the weekends.



Yeah.

I'm just seeing more people coming out everywhere around here too. Parks are FULL. People in masks. 

Lots of soccer clubs playing again.

I just think people in general are starting to venture out again.


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> For right now it seems Pop and the cabins at the campground. AoA opens in November.



The cabins are 2-3x as much as the cost of an All Star room, so that's likely not an option for value resort folk. So that would just leave POP and AoA, both of which are more expensive. I'm sure many can swing the difference, but I'm sure some can't. 

So my guess is a good chunk of the crowd that choose the Value resorts due to $, will be either forced off site, or just won't go.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

everreal15 said:


> Thanks for the info. Guess night as well reschedule them before they just get cancelled.
> 
> How has Disney springs been lately with compliance and crowds? A know a couple of weeks ago reports weren’t that great. I’m just wondering if it’s improved and if so I may try to book a couple dinners down there. So far I have mainly been booking dinners in the park restaurants or hotels.


I'm not caught up so idk how many responses you've gotten. On July 31 and Aug 2, walking paths in DS were pretty crowded, esp around WOD ~7-8 pm. Mask compliance seemed good. I only saw one person take his off (to take selfies by the benches outside the bathrooms near a Chicken Guy ), but a security guard told him to put it back on.
Tables at Morimoto were spaced out (every other table had signs saying they were not in use). The bathrooms were clean.
We had drinks on the patio at Jock Lindseys, but when we walked through the interior, it wasn't packed.
The Boathouse was, unfortunately, very full. It didn't look like they were distancing tables, and we asked to be seated on the patio (tables were a bit further away from one another out there, too). They also had an unmasked duo of piano players/singers playing.
There was only one entrance into WOD, all the way around the side. The line to get in was long but moved pretty fast. Inside, we tried to distance but many other customers did not.
The inside of the LEGO Store wasn't as crowded, and people were a bit more distanced.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we know if they are accurate? We were getting some reports, was it last week?, that wait times were not accurate in MK.


We went to MK on Aug 2 and 3.
Wait times def were not accurate last week. I think each time we got in line for Splash, it said 30 min. One ride, we had almost no stops while walking through the line (there were people in line, but it was continuously moving until the very end where we waited to load). On another, I think they'd stopped to clean, so we waited about 20 mins (in a long line).
Space said 10 min each time, but there was zero wait time. Same for JC, POTC, HM (we rode HM several times, and only waited once (but it was for cleaning).
7DMT also said 30. It was actually about 15.
I think the longest wait was for BTMRR, but they were only loading from one side.


----------



## mamapenguin

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t blame you. I do not care for the pools at Disney. Too many people, kids probably peeing, people constantly bumping into you. We don’t really plan pool days.


This. When we were at the Contemporary the pool was closed because someone pooped in it....they had treated the pool and were waiting for it to be useable again. Yuck!!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> I think you have to experience it to really understand it. It is so incredibly empty, especially Epcot at night, there's no reason to keep it open. The real question I have is why not make some fun stuff at the resorts at night? 2 or 3 hour pool party, subject to capacity, drinks, music from a boombox


When we walked by the movie under the stars at CBR, there were more people watching than I'd seen recently (they were distanced well tho). Lots of unhappy people when the main pool and Banana Cabana closed at 9 (also, apparently the website still said 10. Managers had to come out and talk to several upset guests). It sounded like a lot of folks were headed to the smaller pools. If they're going to close parks early, and not have all the dining locations open (Sebastians, for instance), I think it's a mistake to close what is open early.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

I dont fill out many surveys, so I'm not sure if these questions are normally on them:


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Cont.


----------



## shoegal9

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ll just come along as Miss Glass Half Empty to add my POV, I think that would just serve to discourage people on the fence from visiting Epcot on a ticket (as F&W and World Showcase exploring is a draw for a lot of the visitors), and encourage a lot of milling about soaking up atmosphere without enough purchases to make it worthwhile to keep it open that much longer. I think it could potentially just shift around guest spending but with the additional cost of keeping Epcot open longer.


Maybe. But some people do visit Epcot for attractions too. Especially once Ratatouille opens.


----------



## AmberMV

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I dont fill out many surveys, so I'm not sure if these questions are normally on them:


Looks like a new one


----------



## Spaceguy55

With many many years of exp with Florida tourism..
I can safely say this is what I use to call "saturation week".
The crowds are high right before most schools start, up till the second weekend of August, then it will thin out quick.
They know that and reduced hours because they will be slow with lower bookings going forward till people feel better about their health and wealth.
They are now a mostly drive to destination for awhile, weekends with nice weather will be crowded but during the week not so much....


----------



## hereforthechurros

Epcot today felt like a normal day. I was here last September during a low time and it felt way busier today. Mexico was so busy they shut down the pyramid to allow it to clear out then start keeping capacity low. Line for Choza was 35 people deep. Line for La Cava was out up the ramp, through that lobby area and heading out the door of the pyramid. Line for Frozen was shut down for a while as well as it went too far past the distance markers. Lines for F&W booths were non-starters as they were all crazy long and it was too hot to wait. Thinking the blackout lift may boost some Disney spending at least for a couple weeks as pent up demand is released a bit with the second round of APs coming in.

We were on the fence about coming for weeks. The only reason we came was because reports of long lines lead us to believe it would be safe while walking on everything. Not the case, at least not today. Frozen was a full 40 minute wait. Nemo was wrapped around out of the building and was about 30 minutes. Soarin hit 50 minutes. We did five rides today and were in the park six hours. Hoping things have calmed down a bit when we go back tonight.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Epcot today felt like a normal day. I was here last September during a low time and it felt way busier today. Mexico was so busy they shut down the pyramid to allow it to clear out then start keeping capacity low. Line for Choza was 35 people deep. Line for La Cava was out up the ramp, through that lobby area and heading out the door of the pyramid. Line for Frozen was shut down for a while as well as it went too far past the distance markers. Lines for F&W booths were non-starters as they were all crazy long and it was too hot to wait. Thinking the blackout lift may boost some Disney spending at least for a couple weeks as pent up demand is released a bit with the second round of APs coming in.
> 
> We were on the fence about coming for weeks. The only reason we came was because reports of long lines lead us to believe it would be safe while walking on everything. Not the case, at least not today. Frozen was a full 40 minute wait. Nemo was wrapped around out of the building and was about 30 minutes. Soarin hit 50 minutes. We did five rides today and were in the park six hours. Hoping things have calmed down a bit when we go back tonight.


I wonder how much of that is bc it's Saturday. We went on Thurs, July 30, but didn't get into the park until around 1ish. There were very few people up by Spaceship Earth. The waits for LVTL and Soarin' both said 10 min but were walk-ons. When we first arrived (via Skyliner, so in the IG), there were people around WS but crowds were light. If there were guests at the F&W booths, it was only 1 or 2 people. After around 3-4 pm, WS had even fewer people.


----------



## onatrek

Farro said:


> I never know who takes these polls. Not just Disney ones, any.
> Before the internet, did people actually get calls to answer these questions?
> 
> *I've never been asked to take a poll.  Do people just see them on websites?* Is that where these numbers come from?



::Raising hand::

I've done several, including on theme parks, even just in the past two weeks.

Sites like Swagbucks, YouGov, PaidViewpoint provide surveys for hundreds of other survey affiliate companies, who in turn are creating surveys for tens of thousands of companies of all sorts around the world, and they survey many people across the range of ages and backgrounds of every sort.

Right now the hundreds of surveys I do online a week for various companies are heavy on Covid related things (safety measures necessary to get people back in various places, commercials) and politics, but it truly covers the gamut.

Anyway, I'm at least one here on DIS who has answered them...and more than once for different companies.

Also, sometimes it's obvious it's for a specific brand - (i.e. Universal/Disney/a particular zoo/etc. wanting to see what things would get someone back in) and other times it's in general (would you be comfortable doing ____ indoor dining, flying domestically, traveling internationally, going to a theme park, etc. in general now, if not when and/or what things would need to happen before you would)


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I wonder how much of that is bc it's Saturday. We went on Thurs, July 30, but didn't get into the park until around 1ish. There were very few people up by Spaceship Earth. The waits for LVTL and Soarin' both said 10 min but were walk-ons. When we first arrived (via Skyliner, so in the IG), there were people around WS but crowds were light. If there were guests at the F&W booths, it was only 1 or 2 people. After around 3-4 pm, WS had even fewer people.


It’s been open a few Saturdays now and I don’t remember seeing any reports of crowds like this but


----------



## Marionnette

hereforthechurros said:


> It’s been open a few Saturdays now and I don’t remember seeing any reports of crowds like this but


Silver AP blockout ended on 8/6. This is the first weekend that they can go since the parks reopened. Disney also is extending CMs self-admission to all the parks, except HS, thru August 13. This is their last weekend to play. That could explain the bigger crowd at EPCOT.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> It’s been open a few Saturdays now and I don’t remember seeing any reports of crowds like this but


Yeah, I honestly don't know. I seem to remember hearing about larger crowds over the weekends (which would make sense - more locals able to go). We were at DHS last Saturday, which has been more crowded than the other parks anyway, so I can't say from experience if weekends are more crowded at EPCOT.
I honestly thought that EPCOT was the only "depressing" one of the four parks. We usually spend most of our time in WS, but with so many shops closed, we didn't linger. Usually WS has such a fun, bustling, festival-type atmosphere (even outside actual festivals). I missed seeing people crowded around listening to music, watching the acrobats, etc. Also, since we don't usually focus on rides at EPCOT, the normal 3 pre-booked FP+ tend to be enough, so the super short lines this time weren't a huge boon. The only thing I felt was a real benefit this time was we tried Le Cellier for the first time. I'd been wary bc I've read so many reports of how close the tables are, that everyone's packed in like sardines. Instead, the tables were far apart, it was a very relaxed atmosphere, and our server was attentive.


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> Epcot today felt like a normal day. I was here last September during a low time and it felt way busier today. Mexico was so busy they shut down the pyramid to allow it to clear out then start keeping capacity low. Line for Choza was 35 people deep. Line for La Cava was out up the ramp, through that lobby area and heading out the door of the pyramid. Line for Frozen was shut down for a while as well as it went too far past the distance markers. Lines for F&W booths were non-starters as they were all crazy long and it was too hot to wait. Thinking the blackout lift may boost some Disney spending at least for a couple weeks as pent up demand is released a bit with the second round of APs coming in.
> 
> We were on the fence about coming for weeks. The only reason we came was because reports of long lines lead us to believe it would be safe while walking on everything. Not the case, at least not today. Frozen was a full 40 minute wait. Nemo was wrapped around out of the building and was about 30 minutes. Soarin hit 50 minutes. We did five rides today and were in the park six hours. Hoping things have calmed down a bit when we go back tonight.



How was everyone as far as distancing themselves and wearing their masks? Good compliance or not as much?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Marionnette said:


> Silver AP blockout ended on 8/6. This is the first weekend that they can go since the parks reopened. Disney also is extending CMs self-admission to all the parks, except HS, thru August 13. This is their last weekend to play. That could explain the bigger crowd at EPCOT.


Agreed. I think that’s definitely playing a role.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mshanson3121 said:


> How was everyone as far as distancing themselves and wearing their masks? Good compliance or not as much?


Great compliance. I really think people are trying their best even when they slip up here and there. Heat index of 111 too!

but social distancing has felt pretty nonexistent.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Epcot today felt like a normal day. I was here last September during a low time and it felt way busier today. Mexico was so busy they shut down the pyramid to allow it to clear out then start keeping capacity low. Line for Choza was 35 people deep. Line for La Cava was out up the ramp, through that lobby area and heading out the door of the pyramid. Line for Frozen was shut down for a while as well as it went too far past the distance markers. Lines for F&W booths were non-starters as they were all crazy long and it was too hot to wait. Thinking the blackout lift may boost some Disney spending at least for a couple weeks as pent up demand is released a bit with the second round of APs coming in.
> 
> We were on the fence about coming for weeks. The only reason we came was because reports of long lines lead us to believe it would be safe while walking on everything. Not the case, at least not today. Frozen was a full 40 minute wait. Nemo was wrapped around out of the building and was about 30 minutes. Soarin hit 50 minutes. We did five rides today and were in the park six hours. Hoping things have calmed down a bit when we go back tonight.



Friends (locals) were at Universal today. Said it was like a busier than a normal summer Saturday today. Hogsmeade was completely wall to wall when they were there - nowhere to move. They have been a number of times since opening and said today was very different.


----------



## Dentam

MickeyWaffles said:


> Friends (locals) were at Universal today. Said it was like a busier than a normal summer Saturday today. Hogsmeade was completely wall to wall when they were there - nowhere to move. They have been a number of times since opening and said today was very different.



So Universal has abandoned their social distancing measures?  I hope FL doesn't see yet another spike in cases after this weekend.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Great compliance. I really think people are trying their best even when they slip up here and there. Heat index of 111 too!
> 
> but social distancing has felt pretty nonexistent.


Interesting. I know ppl have had to ask others to back up in lines, etc, but we didn't ever have to do that. It seemed like distancing in ride queues was better than in stores, but most people were still mindful even in WOD. In places where people seemed less concerned about distancing (like WOD or DS in general), at least it was fairly easy for us to back up and wait for crowds to pass. Aside from stores, around the photos (esp Splash) were prob the worst areas for distancing. Oh, and outside Pecos. Lots of ppl upset about mobile order for whatever reason, and they'd crowd around the CM outside Pecos to complain or ask to go in and order.

Masks compliance was also quite good. However, whereas distancing in ride queues was very good, it was in ride queues when we saw the worst mask "offenses." For ex, in line for MF:SR, there was a party of 3 directly ahead of us (one male, two females, all prob in their 30s). The man was drinking a beer while walking, and then kept it off after he finished his beer. Didn't put his mask back on until we got closer to Hondo, but even then, he put it on upside down so it was hanging wide open on top (nose completely uncovered). We stayed 2 "please stand here" stickers back, and no one seemed to mind. It's awkward as a guest, bc you never know how someone's going to react if you ask them to put on their mask. We wished there had been more CMs in ride lines to tell people.

Even little kids seemed to be doing well with masks. And when one did have theirs down, the parents were telling them to put them back on correctly.


----------



## Farro

I'm just wondering because I never pay attention. Are there any resort discounts happening now until end of year?

If not, are there normally discounts now? Or do they normally come out later?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I'm just wondering because I never pay attention. Are there any resort discounts happening now until end of year?
> 
> If not, are there normally discounts now? Or do they normally come out later?


There are AP discounts for September but that’s about it for now.


----------



## only hope

So according to the calendar, there's no availability for HS for passholders on 9/4 but I just booked two spots. Repeating what others have said- don't trust the calendar, just try to book it and see what happens.


----------



## Hettie

Farro said:


> I'm just wondering because I never pay attention. Are there any resort discounts happening now until end of year?
> 
> If not, are there normally discounts now? Or do they normally come out later?


We typically would have seen the fall discounts released by now.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm just seeing more people coming out everywhere around here too. Parks are FULL. People in masks.
> 
> Lots of soccer clubs playing again.
> 
> I just think people in general are starting to venture out again.


Yes with numbers improving nationwide and in Florida that is the case


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> What a mess. Difficult to see how they will have much of a film or tourist industry left after this if they prolong this many more months. Surely a full lockdown for a month or even two would have been a better idea.


Films and television shows are currently in production in California, have been for about a month or so. AGT is live this week


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Yes with numbers improving nationwide and in Florida that is the case


Its like that here too. Our numbers have dropped significantly so many more are going out. Still most are staying close to home for their vacations here.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Films and television shows are currently in production in California, have been for about a month or so. AGT is live this week



MCU productions have picked back up in Georgia as well


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> Films and television shows are currently in production in California, have been for about a month or so. AGT is live this week


Isn’t that just a few reality shows and a couple soaps? Don’t think most tv that would be filming by now for Fall is back to filming yet in CA...


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> Isn’t that just a few reality shows and a couple soaps? Don’t think most tv that would be filming by now for Fall is back to filming yet in CA...


Yeah I don’t think most shows are back filming yet. I know a bunch are hoping for 9/1 starts. Some movies are returning to filming. The Hallmark Christmas movies have started filming in Canada. But I wouldn’t classify it as most shows have returned to filming.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Isn’t that just a few reality shows and a couple soaps? Don’t think most tv that would be filming by now for Fall is back to filming yet in CA...


No much more than that, however they are still down about 60% from what would normally be in production in California. It picks up a good bit by the end of the month.

Film production workers are "essential workers" in California

pilots, and lots of on studio lot productions, multiple films, The tv episodic shows will begin a in few weeks. Large productions worldwide of course, Matrix 4, Jurassic Park  etc. plus the live show Big Brother, AGT, The Voice. Fargo is starting up in Chicago, and many more are stating up in NYC in the next few weeks

Like Mit88 said lots of Georgia activity, MCU, Tyler Perry, Walking Dead/Stranger Things and so on

I was impressed they pulled off filming season 12 of American Ninja Warrior last month in St. Louis


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah I don’t think most shows are back filming yet. I know a bunch are hoping for 9/1 starts. Some movies are returning to filming. The Hallmark Christmas movies have started filming in Canada. But I wouldn’t classify it as most shows have returned to filming.




I would assume they’re probably another 2-3 weeks away from shooting, so that 9/1 timeline is probably right (for now). That’s also Georgia. Different rules and regulations than in California right now. And if all goes well and proves to be safe, other studios will quickly follow


----------



## mcomber7

Tinksbff said:


> How are the buses running at Pop now?  Are the wait times still long for rope drop arrival and at close?  I’m mostly interested in MK and DHS.


We were at pop this last week, bus waits are long for MK at opening.  The first day we went to MK, we waited about an hour.  We got to the stop around 8.  On our next MK day, we went around 9:30 instead and it wasn’t bad, maybe 15-20 min?  
HS is Skyliner.  Just a heads up, DS busses are pretty long waits in the late afternoon/evenings to and from pop as well.


----------



## osufeth24

only hope said:


> So according to the calendar, there's no availability for HS for passholders on 9/4 but I just booked two spots. Repeating what others have said- don't trust the calendar, just try to book it and see what happens.


yup.  I've been able to book a park twice now by  just randomly going through the process instead of refreshing the calendar.


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> yup.  I've been able to book a park twice now by  just randomly going through the process instead of refreshing the calendar.



Same here, just playing the refresh game works, brings me back to the Fastpass refresh game


----------



## only hope

I wonder if the calendar shows zero when availability hits a certain low point? It’s better to have people pleasantly surprised than frustrated because the calandar showed availability but then the reservation didn’t go through because someone grabbed the last spot in the minute it took to navigate through everything.


----------



## JacknSally

*Funny not funny


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292128444676018177*


----------



## Aimeedyan

We are at the Swan and popped over to Epcot at 630pm. It was a normal day crowd wise IMO. Not Saturday F&WF but otherwise pretty normal. At 8pm we walked past Frozen, hoping to ride, and the line wrapped back behind Akersus. We kept on walking.

Crowds were thick in places, esp navigating past the new Starbucks, and our Figment ride at 830pm was full (one party per car). IME that's pretty unusual.

No big mask issues but you have to be okay walking close to people for short bursts of time, especially in tighter areas (like France). 

We ate at the new BBQ place and it was busy.

After seeing the crowds from 630-9, I'm a tad surprised they are trimming the hours but this weekend may just be a fluke.

I will also say this: food options near the Boardwalk are pitiful at night. We left Epcot right at 9. No carts open, bakery was closed, gift shop was closed, and Trattoria was closed. Pizza window line was loooong. Passed people trying to get into giftshop just for a drink and were turned away. Family behind us were trying to figure out what to do for dinner because everything was closing. Swan quick service was closing, coffee shop was closed already, and there was a huge crowd outside Il Mulino waiting. It'd be wise to think ahead right now. 

Disney COULD be raking it in by just opening a cart on the Boardwalk right now but they aren't for some reason.


----------



## Jrb1979

JacknSally said:


> *Funny not funny
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292128444676018177*


I love it. Two of the bigger amusement park companies are working to make their AP holders feel like it's worth it. Cedar Fair extended all passes to include next season and Universal is always doing something for their AP holders. Then you have Lex Luthor who doesn't think they are worth doing anything for.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I love it. Two of the bigger amusement park companies are working to make their AP holders feel like it's worth it. Cedar Fair extended all passes to include next season and Universal is always doing something for their AP holders. Then you have Lex Luthor who doesn't think they are worth doing anything for.



We get it. Enough already.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> We get it. Enough already.


This is why I don't post much anymore. After seeing the amount of Disney elitism that's present across this place I really do hope it comes crumbling down.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> This is why I don't post much anymore. After seeing the amount of Disney elitism that's present across this place I really do hope it comes crumbling down.



What in the world are you talking about? Elitism? You just repeat the same things over and over. All I am saying is we get it.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> This is why I don't post much anymore. After seeing the amount of Disney elitism that's present across this place I really do hope it comes crumbling down.


You talk up Universal constantly on a Disney forum, what do you expect?


----------



## AmberMV

JacknSally said:


> *Funny not funny
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292128444676018177*


If only Disney could take a few notes here...

Does anyone know if Universal has already had their Q3 earnings call and how they are doing?


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> What in the world are you talking about? Elitism? You just repeat the same things over and over. All I am saying is we get it.


All I was doing was commenting on how Universal is treating their AP holders and how Lex Luthor doesn't want to do anything for them.


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> You talk up Universal constantly on a Disney forum, what do you expect?


And they aren't even my favorite park. I only bring them up as they are the competition in the Orlando market and seem to a lot of things better


----------



## KBoopaloo

Aimeedyan said:


> I will also say this: food options near the Boardwalk are pitiful at night. We left Epcot right at 9. No carts open, bakery was closed, gift shop was closed, and Trattoria was closed. Pizza window line was loooong. Passed people trying to get into giftshop just for a drink and were turned away. Family behind us were trying to figure out what to do for dinner because everything was closing. Swan quick service was closing, coffee shop was closed already, and there was a huge crowd outside Il Mulino waiting. It'd be wise to think ahead right now.
> 
> Disney COULD be raking it in by just opening a cart on the Boardwalk right now but they aren't for some reason.



The Boardwalk is my favorite non park spot in WDW so this sounds extra depressing to me. It is nuts that they are closing the Screen Door shop so early - surely they’d make some money selling snacks and drinks out of there for at least an hour after park closing. I have not kept up with the status of TS restaurants - is ESPN or Big River open?


----------



## Aimeedyan

KBoopaloo said:


> The Boardwalk is my favorite non park spot in WDW so this sounds extra depressing to me. It is nuts that they are closing the Screen Door shop so early - surely they’d make some money selling snacks and drinks out of there for at least an hour after park closing. I have not kept up with the status of TS restaurants - is ESPN or Big River open?



Both still closed, along with Flying Fish. And the Ample Hills sign is even gone


----------



## mmackeymouse

Aimeedyan said:


> We are at the Swan and popped over to Epcot at 630pm. It was a normal day crowd wise IMO. Not Saturday F&WF but otherwise pretty normal. At 8pm we walked past Frozen, hoping to ride, and the line wrapped back behind Akersus. We kept on walking.
> 
> Crowds were thick in places, esp navigating past the new Starbucks, and our Figment ride at 830pm was full (one party per car). IME that's pretty unusual.
> 
> No big mask issues but you have to be okay walking close to people for short bursts of time, especially in tighter areas (like France).
> 
> We ate at the new BBQ place and it was busy.
> 
> After seeing the crowds from 630-9, I'm a tad surprised they are trimming the hours but this weekend may just be a fluke.



Considering that Epcot is supposed to be the lightest crowds of all, this definitely has me concerned. 

I really, really genuinely believe there is no capacity restraints right now. I think there are the AP and resort buckets that are restricted so Disney can save face, but day-of at the gate tickets.....I really believe they don't have a max.


----------



## New Mouse

I dont see how Disney can possibly drop to 5 days a week without royally hosing the remaining resort guests and dvc members.


----------



## Eric Smith

Aimeedyan said:


> Both still closed, along with Flying Fish. And the Ample Hills sign is even gone


Ample Hills went bankrupt, they won’t be coming back.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Eric Smith said:


> Ample Hills went bankrupt, they won’t be coming back.



Yes, I was just pointing out that the sign has already been taken down, sorta adding to the "dead" atmosphere of closed spots on the Boardwalk.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aimeedyan said:


> Yes, I was just pointing out that the sign has already been taken down, sorta adding to the "dead" atmosphere of closed spots on the Boardwalk.




I saw some video and man it's depressing. I'm glad we decided against staying there next year.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> This is why I don't post much anymore. After seeing the amount of Disney elitism that's present across this place I really do hope it comes crumbling down.



Gross.


----------



## Farro

geez this thread. 

Maybe I will watch Pollyanna!


----------



## Aimeedyan

SaintsManiac said:


> I saw some video and man it's depressing. I'm glad we decided against staying there next year.



I rented points to stay at Boardwalk next month because I love the location but I am thankful to have a car for food options!


----------



## hertamaniac

Aimeedyan said:


> I rented points to stay at Boardwalk next month because I love the location but I am thankful to have a car for food options!



WAWA 24/7/365!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aimeedyan said:


> I rented points to stay at Boardwalk next month because I love the location but I am thankful to have a car for food options!



If I was going now I would stay offsite. Just seems that every perk is gone and I would have a car anyway.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

yulilin3 said:


> I was at epcot in the evening this past week and there were maybe 100 people  around world showcase after 7:30pm. Super empty,  cannot even think how much food is being tossed at the end of the night.





yulilin3 said:


> I think you have to experience it to really understand it. It is so incredibly empty, especially Epcot at night, there's no reason to keep it open. The real question I have is why not make some fun stuff at the resorts at night? 2 or 3 hour pool party, subject to capacity, drinks, music from a boombox





ryanpatricksmom said:


> Honestly, we were there yesterday, and it's hard to envision how lifeless it is  unless you are there (and that was a Friday).  So much is closed between COVID and construction, the ambiance doesn't really lend itself to meandering.  I bet that you'll find 8 hours more than enough.  We had lunch at  Coral Seas at noon.  There was one other party of two in the restaurant.  We noticed that even the sharks seemed missing from the tank.



We were at EPCOT about 1.5 weeks ago and WS definitely wasn't dead.  There was a huge line for Frozen, and people walking around, visiting the food booths and eating/drinking.  We actually took a short afternoon break that day and went back and closed the park down.  I'm sad they'll be closing so early when I go back in Nov with my mom.  

I agree that Disney seems to be missing an opportunity to make money on food by having so few places open for dinner.  We ate in our room several nights when we were there because there weren't many convenient options.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> This is why I don't post much anymore. After seeing the amount of Disney elitism that's present across this place I really do hope it comes crumbling down.



Disney Elitism across this place, called *DIS*boards, can’t believe this is now becoming clear that people on DISboards love Disney. 

 Inside Universal might be more of your style.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Funny not funny
> 
> *



I’m a hopeless optimist that thinks one day we’ll get a tweet like this from Disney.....one day “soon”


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I think you have to experience it to really understand it. It is so incredibly empty, especially Epcot at night, there's no reason to keep it open. The real question I have is why not make some fun stuff at the resorts at night? 2 or 3 hour pool party, subject to capacity, drinks, music from a boombox



Play more movies in the courtyard, double features. In September have Mulan viewings where maybe you charge $5 per family. Family friendly ghost stories in September/October. More trivia. Water Slide competitions like they do at Vero Beach. These are things that can easily be done with physical distancing and doesn’t cost Disney a single penny extra if they’re using CMs that were working anyway. 

Create a “spooky” trail over at Fort Wilderness for the guests at all resorts during Halloween season. 

The parks situation, I get it. But theres an opportunity to keep the magic going when guests get back to their resorts early


----------



## Jothmas

There must be drastic variation in attendance at Epcot on different days because when I was there week before last, WS was a ghost town in the evening.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jothmas said:


> There must be drastic variation in attendance at Epcot on different days because when I was there week before last, WS was a ghost town in the evening.


That, and people wearing disney tinted glasses who are desperate to convince themselves and others that life is nearly back to normal.

However, the crowds in the parks in the last few days will still be the same splits of people. Predominantly locals, APs now with added CMs as well. The kinda people who were outraged just a few days ago that Disney didn't really want them in the parks as they spend less.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Yeah, glad I cancelled our platinum plus annual passes.  We live out of state and our original expiration date is Tuesday.  I was considering taking Monday off and driving down for the day to one park, yet nothing is available.  All parks are available for resort guests and for walk up ticket buyers. 

That's BS.  They basically changed the blackout date rules for our passes.   If we wanted to go, it would be cheaper to just get 1 night at pop for $121 than to pay for tickets.  Still, not cool.  And not happening.


----------



## Disney Bobby

For the rest of the month, AP holders can only get into a park on 8 days, and the only park available on all 8 of those days is Epcot.  But you can walk up and buy a ticket for any park for any day for the rest of the month.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Play more movies in the courtyard, double features. In September have Mulan viewings where maybe you charge $5 per family. Family friendly ghost stories in September/October. More trivia. Water Slide competitions like they do at Vero Beach. These are things that can easily be done with physical distancing and doesn’t cost Disney a single penny extra if they’re using CMs that were working anyway.
> 
> Create a “spooky” trail over at Fort Wilderness for the guests at all resorts during Halloween season.
> 
> The parks situation, I get it. But theres an opportunity to keep the magic going when guests get back to their resorts early


I wonder if they will have strict rules at the Fort for trick or treating? There's a large group of campers that come every year and go all out during Halloween and it's the best trick or treating in Orlando,  super fun atmosphere


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> If only Disney could take a few notes here...
> 
> Does anyone know if Universal has already had their Q3 earnings call and how they are doing?



I think they release their Q3 earnings the very end of September.

https://www.cmcsa.com/investor-news?field_nir_news_date_value[min]=2020


----------



## Pksmom03

hertamaniac said:


> WAWA 24/7/365!


We don’t have Wawa where I live


----------



## hertamaniac

Pksmom03 said:


> We don’t have Wawa where I live



Sorry.  I was just trying to point out-of-town visitors to WDW/Uni/Orlando that it is a solid and economical option for salads/sandwiches/soups/coffee/etc.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Disney Elitism across this place, called *DIS*boards, can’t believe this is now becoming clear that people on DISboards love Disney.
> 
> Inside Universal might be more of your style.



It's funny I only have 3 posters on ignore, yet I always see this thread get sort of confusing since I don't see their posts and who your replying to.  So always seems to be the same ones


----------



## New Mouse

Disney Bobby said:


> For the rest of the month, AP holders can only get into a park on 8 days, and the only park available on all 8 of those days is Epcot.  But you can walk up and buy a ticket for any park for any day for the rest of the month.



I cannot imagine in any sane world that there will not be a lawsuit about this and deservedly so.  Its like selling someone a porsche with unlimited milage and then forcing them to trade it in for a vw bug capped at 8k per year 3 months later.


----------



## osufeth24

New Mouse said:


> I cannot imagine in any sane world that there will not be a lawsuit about this and deservedly so.  Its like selling someone a porsche with unlimited milage and then forcing them to trade it in for a vw bug capped at 8k per year 3 months later.



Don't think it could come close to winning any sort of lawsuit, but it does suck.  I get it, we don't spend as much money as others do.  But if the parks are open, why not let us in and spend SOME money?  I think I've bought something every time i've gone to the parks since reopen.

You would think they would at least add availability the day before or day of when they see attendance numbers.

The difference in how universal and Disney are handling APs is just mind boggling.  Universal is basically begging for more locals to come, Disney is just like nah, we only want the high rollers


----------



## mmackeymouse

I have said, and still believe, that Disney should release numbers when it comes to capacity. For a number of reasons. 

First, should be able to make an informed decision on whether to attend the parks, and they cannot make an informed decision without knowing the numbers. Maybe it's 10,000. Maybe it's 30,000. That's a big difference. And in order for someone to make the safest choice for their families, that's something that should be out there. 

Second, we know there is a capacity for resort guests, we know there is a capacity for AP holders. What we don't know is the capacity for same-day ticket purchases. Personally...I think day guests should have to make a park reservation just like anyone else. Even if it is the day before. Same-day tickets really feels like a free-for-all at this point.


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> Yes with numbers improving nationwide and in Florida that is the case


I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right. They stripped park hours, no parades, fireworks, M&Gs. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> I have said, and still believe, that Disney should release numbers when it comes to capacity. For a number of reasons.
> 
> First, should be able to make an informed decision on whether to attend the parks, and they cannot make an informed decision without knowing the numbers. Maybe it's 10,000. Maybe it's 30,000. That's a big difference. And in order for someone to make the safest choice for their families, that's something that should be out there.
> 
> Second, we know there is a capacity for resort guests, we know there is a capacity for AP holders. What we don't know is the capacity for same-day ticket purchases. Personally...I think day guests should have to make a park reservation just like anyone else. Even if it is the day before. Same-day tickets really feels like a free-for-all at this point.


have you been to the parks since they reopen and seen how busy the tickets windows are?
If  you haven't I can tell you that they are not busy at all, they might have 3 or 4 window open with only one costumer, and I have rope dropped all parks several times and have also gone later in the day. I don't think same day sales are a problem.
And yeah Disney will never release numbers, what might be a comfortable 10k people for you will not be for another family that might decide to not come.
Look at Universal, they don't offer reservations and have been fine with capacity, hitting only once, no huge lines either (30 to 40 min or less most times) no huge outbreak linked to it either.
Disney I think has a set number and they still haven;t hit it yet. They might be thinking that 60 min lines are alright for most guest.
Also reports from this weekend and MDE showed longer wait times at some points of the day but not all day long. The informed visitor will come to threads like these and know what to expect from reports, the uninformed will most likely not care


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right with me. They stripped park hours, no parades/fireworks/meet and greets. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.


100% agree, there are those that won't come because of the virus and those who won't come because of the limited experience


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right with me. They stripped park hours, no parades/fireworks/meet and greets. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.


There's so many reasons! Those that you said, plus some people's prefered hotels being closed, water parks closed, lack of atmosphere, M*'s, current quarantines, potential changes to quarantines at any time affecting future plans, potential further reductions in Disney service, concern over future of some airlines, concern over safety of traveling, concern over safety of TS restaurants. I could go on and on.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mattpeto said:


> It has to be profitable, safe and the demand needs to be there.  This is not impossible gang.


It is impossible, because it’s not safe, which is why the demand isn’t there.  This is true for the parks in general right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

Also, even pre covid many were saying disney was reaching a tipping point with reductions in entertainment and hours vs price rises. Now that tipping point was probably different for each visitor, but covid had pushed it over the limit for a significant amount of people.

Ignore covid, and think back to what you got for your money 10 to 15 years ago vs early this year.


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> There's so many reasons! Those that you said, plus some people's prefered hotels being closed, water parks closed, lack of atmosphere, M*'s, current quarantines, potential changes to quarantines at any time affecting future plans, potential further reductions in Disney service, concern over future of some airlines, concern over safety of traveling, concern over safety of TS restaurants. I could go on and on.


Exactly. What’s bumming me out is the realization that they’ll most likely start to up capacity for quite a while before bringing back many of the things that were cut to this point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right. They stripped park hours, no parades, fireworks, M&Gs. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.



Might be adding to things a bit - certainly for the more die hards

But I really think for the average person it is way more about the external factors.  I mean, that is only one data point but there was the post with that survey that said 72% of people won't go to an amusement park right now.  So if you are taking your starting population who would potentially go to WDW and cut it down to a new starting point of only 28%, you just don't have the demand.  

Now if Disney was going all out with extra promotions and special events, maybe they would attract a high portion of that 28% but that isn't the overall driving force

And for all the praise that Universal is given for treating their passholders better, unless I have been missing things those parks looks pretty darn empty too - so obviously that isn't the main factor


----------



## lovethesun12

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right with me. They stripped park hours, no parades/fireworks/meet and greets. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.


I’m sure that plays a role but I’m certain they have more evidence than we’re aware on the delicate balance between crowd numbers and decreasing their deficit. I think it’s encouraging they could reduce their deficit by being open during a pandemic when Florida is/was a hot spot, and I’m sure they are constantly reflecting on what could open/close to keep crowd numbers the same or increase.

The thing is, there is a balance, and it is based on cases. As long as many states/countries have travel bans/quarantines/isolation on people returning from Florida, they will have a reduced number of guests. In addition, there is a significant portion of people who will not travel to an area that is riskier than staying at home.

I’m positive they could announce every attraction and restaurant is opening tomorrow, and their bookings would not increase enough to cover the costs of doing that, otherwise they probably would have done it.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Might be adding to things a bit - certainly for the more die hards
> 
> But I really think for the average person it is way more about the external factors.  I mean, that is only one data point but there was the post with that survey that said 72% of people won't go to an amusement park right now.  So if you are taking your starting population who would potentially go to WDW and cut it down to a new starting point of only 28%, you just don't have the demand.
> 
> Now if Disney was going all out with extra promotions and special events, maybe they would attract a high portion of that 28% but that isn't the overall driving force
> 
> And for all the praise that Universal is given for treating their passholders better, unless I have been missing things those parks looks pretty darn empty too - so obviously that isn't the main factor


Yeah, plus that assumes all visitors were domestic. For WDW that is far from true, in an average year I dont know what % of wdw are international but its surely well into double digit %. Right now most (all?) of those just cannot travel to USA at all even if they wanted to.


----------



## yulilin3

and I would also like to point out that when Disney started crunching numbers on capacity they had in mind that all the shows would be operating, it wasn't until very late that the Union decided too pull equity out. Disney had already recalled all performers for the shows


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> have you been to the parks since they reopen and seen how busy the tickets windows are?
> If  you haven't I can tell you that they are not busy at all, they might have 3 or 4 window open with only one costumer, and I have rope dropped all parks several times and have also gone later in the day. I don't think same day sales are a problem.
> And yeah Disney will never release numbers, what might be a comfortable 10k people for you will not be for another family that might decide to not come.
> Look at Universal, they don't offer reservations and have been fine with capacity, hitting only once, no huge lines either (30 to 40 min or less most times) no huge outbreak linked to it either.
> Disney I think has a set number and they still haven;t hit it yet. They might be thinking that 60 min lines are alright for most guest.
> Also reports from this weekend and MDE showed longer wait times at some points of the day but not all day long. The informed visitor will come to threads like these and know what to expect from reports, the uninformed will most likely not care



I have not, but judging by the pictures and reports I have seen and read, it just seems like either they are letting in more people than they should or capacity is higher than it should be. One or the other. 

What I meant by 10K or 30K is....if I, as a guest, know I am going to be in the park with potentially 10K other people, that's one thing. But, if it's going to be 30K other people or 50K other people, that is a vast difference. That is why I think those numbers should be out there...so people can assess their potential risk and make a decision accordingly. 

For example, where I live, events are limited to 250 people per event space. So, I know if I am going to x-y-z event, I could be there with possibly 250 other people. Maybe less....but I have to be prepared for the most. If I show up, and there is 1,000 people there, I am turning around and going home. Maybe I am projecting a bit, but there is some distrust that people/businesses/restaurants/etc will abide by the capacity limits, because I have seen capacity limits ignored and blown so many times. So...when I see these crowds at Disney, it feels like....they are just doing the same. 

Look at Disney Springs in the evening; I don't know what their limit is there, but I would be stunned to know they are adhering to any sort of capacity. I'm not sure how it could be higher.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> I have not, but judging by the pictures and reports I have seen and read, it just seems like either they are letting in more people than they should or capacity is higher than it should be. One or the other.
> 
> What I meant by 10K or 30K is....if I, as a guest, know I am going to be in the park with potentially 10K other people, that's one thing. But, if it's going to be 30K other people or 50K other people, that is a vast difference. That is why I think those numbers should be out there...so people can assess their potential risk and make a decision accordingly.
> 
> For example, where I live, events are limited to 250 people per event space. So, I know if I am going to x-y-z event, I could be there with possibly 250 other people. Maybe less....but I have to be prepared for the most. If I show up, and there is 1,000 people there, I am turning around and going home. Maybe I am projecting a bit, but there is some distrust that people/businesses/restaurants/etc will abide by the capacity limits, because I have seen capacity limits ignored and blown so many times. So...when I see these crowds at Disney, it feels like....they are just doing the same.
> 
> Look at Disney Springs in the evening; I don't know what their limit is there, but I would be stunned to know they are adhering to any sort of capacity. I'm not sure how it could be higher.


yeah, that's the kinda thing that will drive people crazy, the not knowing the numbers
I truly think the increase this weekend was due to people seeing and reading reports of the first 3 weeks and wanting in, feeling more comfortable coming, maybe getting last minute vacations or staycations before school starts (Orange Co starts tomorrow) 
I don't think they are limiting entrance into DS but they are for the stores. I haven't been to DS on the weekends or in the evening as I know that is when it's most crowded, I did go this past Friday, at 1pm and it was super empty aside from inside Chicken Guy. 
I would keep an eye out on reports from this week and see if the weekend was an anomaly or people are just starting to come again. I'll be at MK Tuesday for rope drop, also going to Universal and SW this week, I'll make sure to post my impressions or you can watch my live streams so you can see for yourself


----------



## Dentam

Numbers are trending up in FL again.  I know they were lower due to some testing sites being closed for the hurricane.  Will be keeping a close eye on this and crowd levels in the next couple of weeks.  I'm prepared to pull the plug on my trip if things continue as they are.


----------



## Aimeedyan

SaintsManiac said:


> If I was going now I would stay offsite. Just seems that every perk is gone and I would have a car anyway.



My biggest reason to stay onsite still is that I can't get in the dang park with my AP unless we stay onsite. Frustrating situation.


----------



## Amy11401

Mit88 said:


> Play more movies in the courtyard, double features. In September have Mulan viewings where maybe you charge $5 per family. Family friendly ghost stories in September/October. More trivia. Water Slide competitions like they do at Vero Beach. These are things that can easily be done with physical distancing and doesn’t cost Disney a single penny extra if they’re using CMs that were working anyway.
> 
> Create a “spooky” trail over at Fort Wilderness for the guests at all resorts during Halloween season.
> 
> The parks situation, I get it. But theres an opportunity to keep the magic going when guests get back to their resorts early


My family would love if they do somethings like this.  Right now my family is contemplating whether to book for next summer or not.  We have gone once as a family and planned to go every 3-5 years.  The last time we went was October 2018.  Most likely we will book and then keep an eye on how things are going with the virus and the experiences being offered.  If things don't look good enough for us on both of those fronts, we plan to cancel.  We had mentioned if things have improved enough for us on the virus front but there was still such limited offerings at Disney, we would possibly cancel and plan on a possible Outer Banks vacation. Anyway if they did more things like this it could easily give families more options and experiences for their Disney trips. Also it would add some incentives for staying on site which has been greatly diminished.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> I cannot imagine in any sane world that there will not be a lawsuit about this and deservedly so.  Its like selling someone a porsche with unlimited milage and then forcing them to trade it in for a vw bug capped at 8k per year 3 months later.


They’ve offered refunds for the rest of the time on the annual pass so what would the damages be?


----------



## xuxa777

Dentam said:


> Numbers are trending up in FL again.  I know they were lower due to some testing sites being closed for the hurricane.  Will be keeping a close eye on this and crowd levels in the next couple of weeks.  I'm prepared to pull the plug on my trip if things continue as they are.


What numbers are trending up?


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> but social distancing has felt pretty nonexistent.



Which is probably the most important one...


----------



## TropicalDIS

Reduced hours suck. Supposed to be going in Dec. hope to see some hours extended by then.


----------



## New Mouse

lovethesun12 said:


> I’m sure that plays a role but I’m certain they have more evidence than we’re aware on the delicate balance between crowd numbers and decreasing their deficit. I think it’s encouraging they could reduce their deficit by being open during a pandemic when Florida is/was a hot spot, and I’m sure they are constantly reflecting on what could open/close to keep crowd numbers the same or increase.
> 
> The thing is, there is a balance, and it is based on cases. As long as many states/countries have travel bans/quarantines/isolation on people returning from Florida, they will have a reduced number of guests. In addition, there is a significant portion of people who will not travel to an area that is riskier than staying at home.
> 
> I’m positive they could announce every attraction and restaurant is opening tomorrow, and their bookings would not increase enough to cover the costs of doing that, otherwise they probably would have done it.



Its not about covering the costs, or at least it shouldnt be.   Its about ensuring the people going or on the fence about going will think its worth it and want to go back.  By doing this half open stuff you are really just hurting future business with people questioning what its gonna be like when they go.


----------



## imjustafatkid

TropicalDIS said:


> Reduced hours suck. Supposed to be going in Dec. hope to see some hours extended by then.



Man I gotta tell ya. We've been watching YouTube videos and it looks like there is more than enough time to do everything during those hours, and probably twice.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> They’ve offered refunds for the rest of the time on the annual pass so what would the damages be?



The price of a full refund.  You buy a pass with a certain purpose in mind.   The company cant just arbitrarily refund how they see fit.  I bought my pass and last winter used it for 2 days thus far.  A partial refund is not equivalent for me as I had heavy plans to use it this spring to fall.


----------



## xuxa777

AmberMV said:


> If only Disney could take a few notes here...
> 
> Does anyone know if Universal has already had their Q3 earnings call and how they are doing?


 Universal's Q3 is not over until September, result posted in October.

They released Q2 results a few days before Disney.

Revenue dropped 94% EBITDA loss of $400M

Not doing well either


----------



## xuxa777

JacknSally said:


> *Funny not funny
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292128444676018177*



Going to wait and see what they add before having an opinion. Plus this is only for the top tier pass.


----------



## TropicalDIS

imjustafatkid said:


> Man I gotta tell ya. We've been watching YouTube videos and it looks like there is more than enough time to do everything during those hours, and probably twice.



I have done the same and I agree with you. We just enjoy being in the parks at night.
It also seems like there is a lack of things to do when staying onsite after 7pm.


----------



## Farro

Do we really think NBA will be there next year, Spring? 

This is all so exhausting. Planning this trip, which is normally fun, just sucks lately.

I can't get excited knowing that I may get a call telling me we can't stay at Gran Destino because NBA will be there, again.
We won't switch to a moderate because I don't like outdoor corridors - won't change my mind.
It's not in the budget this time to book a deluxe.

Ugh. I thought next year would be okay. And we will have to wait until only a couple months before trip to find out. The resort we stay in is the SINGLE most important factor in deciding if we would go or not.

But I'm not panicking. Yet.


----------



## xuxa777

imjustafatkid said:


> Man I gotta tell ya. We've been watching YouTube videos and it looks like there is more than enough time to do everything during those hours, and probably twice.


 Everyone complaining about the reduced hours, I wonder how many have actually been in the parks, I have been in the parks multiple times and completely understand the change. It did not affect my day in any way, I was done and no one was there.  I have been there to closing and staying open is nuts is you ask me. As business opens back up there is no doubt Disney will extend the hours.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Do we really think NBA will be there next year, Spring?
> 
> This is all so exhausting. Planning this trip, which is normally fun, just sucks lately.
> 
> I can't get excited knowing that I may get a call telling me we can't stay at Gran Destino because NBA will be there, again.
> We won't switch to a moderate because I don't like outdoor corridors - won't change my mind.
> It's not in the budget this time to book a deluxe.
> 
> Ugh. I thought next year would be okay. And we will have to wait until only a couple months before trip to find out.



I don't see the NBA players signing off on doing the bubble again.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

xuxa777 said:


> I don't see the NBA players signing off on doing the bubble again.


Have you seen their fishing and golf games?! I don't know.. I don't think it's impossible. They seem to be having a lot of fun.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> Its not about covering the costs, or at least it shouldnt be.   Its about ensuring the people going or on the fence about going will think its worth it and want to go back.  By doing this half open stuff you are really just hurting future business with people questioning what its gonna be like when they go.



Well, assuming Chapek (and the executives) believe what they are saying they see it very different than you.  They believe demand will be there when things are back to "normal" and the important thing for the short term is if the parks are open they have to have a positive financial impact (not necessarily making money but losing less than from keeping them closed).  So if continuing to cut hours and offering a reduces expenses.more than it reduces revenue they will keep doing it


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Everyone complaining about the reduced hours, I wonder how many have actually been in the parks, I have been in the parks multiple times and completely understand the change. It did not affect my day in any way, I was done and no one was there.  I have been there to closing and staying open is nuts is you ask me. *As business opens back up there is no doubt Disney will extend the hours.*


..... a few days after they reduced hours.  

I mean, so great as a day or short tripper you got in and got everything you wanted done in the opening hours.

But what about people planning to be there a full week or more? What do they do after the parks close. One evening at DS. Then what?

THERE IS NOTHING TO DO IN THE EVENINGS AT ALL!! Not what you want on a substantial length vacation at Disney prices!


----------



## mattpeto

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> It is impossible, because it’s not safe, which is why the demand isn’t there.  This is true for the parks in general right now.



This is the sort of post that has me scratching my head when it comes to “absolute opinions.”

Disney World has been opened Fido.  I think that counters your post’s logic completely.  MK can be open from 9 am to 6 pm, but not from 6 pm to midnight for a paid event?  You can only social distance from 9 to 6, right?

I think the better question is, can they create enough value from a modified Christmas Party experience to reach the demand to make a profit?  That’s where the challenge is.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

anthony2k7 said:


> ..... a few days after they reduced hours.
> 
> I mean, so great as a day or short tripper you got in and got everything you wanted done in the opening hours.
> 
> But what about people planning to be there a full week or more? What do they do after the parks close. One evening at DS. Then what?
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING TO DO IN THE EVENINGS AT ALL!! Not what you want on a substantial length vacation at Disney prices!



New plan: get a couple bottles of wine and spend the evenings post-dinner on the balcony relaxing, reading a book, and just enjoying each others’ company.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Do we really think NBA will be there next year, Spring?
> 
> This is all so exhausting. Planning this trip, which is normally fun, just sucks lately.
> 
> I can't get excited knowing that I may get a call telling me we can't stay at Gran Destino because NBA will be there, again.
> We won't switch to a moderate because I don't like outdoor corridors - won't change my mind.
> It's not in the budget this time to book a deluxe.
> 
> Ugh. I thought next year would be okay. And we will have to wait until only a couple months before trip to find out. The resort we stay in is the SINGLE most important factor in deciding if we would go or not.
> 
> But I'm not panicking. Yet.



I think anything is possible. If the virus is still raging, the NBA knows that this works.

It’s impossible to plan. That’s why I have backups and am not getting my hopes up for next year.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> ..... a few days after they reduced hours.
> 
> I mean, so great as a day or short tripper you got in and got everything you wanted done in the opening hours.
> 
> But what about people planning to be there a full week or more? What do they do after the parks close. One evening at DS. Then what?
> 
> THERE IS NOTHING TO DO IN THE EVENINGS AT ALL!! Not what you want on a substantial length vacation at Disney prices!



Bingo.  They created the demand for a paid evening event.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I think anything is possible. If the virus is still raging, the NBA knows that this works.
> 
> It’s impossible to plan. That’s why I have backups and am not getting my hopes up for next year.



I feel like just cancelling. I'm tired. 

Obviously we can go other places and we do, but I really want to go to WDW. It will be 4 years since we've been there.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Bingo.  They created the demand for a paid evening event.


But not actually enough demand to run it.... especially when people hear that all it offers is more hours in the parks with walk on rides


----------



## mattpeto

butterscotchcollins said:


> New plan: get a couple bottles of wine and spend the evenings post-dinner on the balcony relaxing, reading a book, and just enjoying each others’ company.



That sounds awesome for some, probably mostly for locals that can get there a couple of times a year.

You can also do that from home.  And it doesn’t cost $1000/day either.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I feel like just cancelling. I'm tired.
> 
> Obviously we can go other places and we do, but I really want to go to WDW. It will be 4 years since we've been there.



I know. If we can’t go until March 2022 that’s the longest stretch between trips in a long time for us. I’m pretty upset about the prospect, but I don’t want to go the way things are now. Fingers crossed things get better. Hopefully by January, so I can send my kid to school.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> But not actually enough demand to run it.... especially when people hear that all it offers is more hours in the parks with walk on rides



No way.

If they have no parks open after dark and sell tickets to a party where you can have after dark access with limited guests, people will jump on it.

 If these lame hrs stick around for a while, people will be clamoring to get in the parks at night, even without fireworks.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

mattpeto said:


> Bingo.  They created the demand for a paid evening event.



They already had demand for that though? People had their MNSSHP tickets and many voiced their displeasure over the event cancellation. But the demand is in relation to what they can offer to make those hours valuable - if people would pay to go just to see the parks lit up and escape the heat then I’m sure they’d sell them. Would be an interesting prospect.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I feel like just cancelling. I'm tired.
> 
> Obviously we can go other places and we do, but I really want to go to WDW. It will be 4 years since we've been there.


Why not just cancel for now and consider going later in the year next year?


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I know. If we can’t go until March 2022 that’s the longest stretch between trips in a long time for us. I’m pretty upset about the prospect, but I don’t want to go the way things are now. Fingers crossed things get better. Hopefully by January, so I can send my kid to school.



Next year Micky and I will be 25 yrs together! Was supposed to be our celebration trip.

I just complained to him if we have to wait until 2022, we will be too old to enjoy anything. We are 46 right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> No way.
> 
> If they have no parks open after dark and sell tickets to a party where you can have after dark access with limited guests, people will jump on it.
> 
> If these lame hrs stick around for a while, people will be clamoring to get in the parks at night, even without fireworks.


All for $300 each, for 3 hours access! Free suveneir wrist band included!


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Why not just cancel for now and consider going later in the year next year?



We want to go during Flower/Garden. And quite honestly, I feel like when they open up bookings for the rest of next year, prices will be outrageous!

I'll just keep my reservation, makes no sense to cancel until I see what will happen. 
Maybe nothing! Maybe a great upgrade! Maybe I'll come into a ton of money and can book whatever I want!


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> But not actually enough demand to run it.... especially when people hear that all it offers is more hours in the parks with walk on rides



To create the Demand, they have to offer a fireworks show and a parade.

The best place to social distance a fireworks show is Epcot. It doesn’t have to be at MK.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> All for $300 each, for 3 hours access! Free suveneir wrist band included!



Laugh - but watch. People would book it.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> To create the Demand, they have to offer a fireworks show and a parade.
> 
> The best place to social distance a fireworks show is Epcot. It doesn’t have to be at MK.



I think the demand would just to be able to be in the parks after dark if they keep these early closings for a longer period of time. No fireworks needed.

I'm not sure if you can tell, but we'd be those people buying the tickets.


----------



## anthony2k7

butterscotchcollins said:


> New plan: get a couple bottles of wine and spend the evenings post-dinner on the balcony relaxing, reading a book, and just enjoying each others’ company.


You're gonna upset the pop peasants and CBR people with talk like that?! What are they supposed to do without a balcony??!


----------



## mattpeto

butterscotchcollins said:


> They already had demand for that though? People had their MNSSHP tickets and many voiced their displeasure over the event cancellation. But the demand is in relation to what they can offer to make those hours valuable - if people would pay to go just to see the parks lit up and escape the heat then I’m sure they’d sell them. Would be an interesting prospect.



Halloween Party was too close to the reopening of July probably made it the easiest casualty.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Laugh - but watch. People would book it.


Yeah I know you might be crazy enough to!! But not enough would for it to be viable I suspect.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I know you might be crazy enough to!! But not enough would for it to be viable I suspect.



It's all in how they would market it.  

If people, especially new to WDW, think they can get access to the parks at night, something most people can't, they will want to go.

Hopefully these new hrs are very short-lived and none of this will matter anyways.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I know you might be crazy enough to!! But not enough would for it to be viable I suspect.



Mickey’s Merry Epcot Once and Forever Christmas Party.

6 pm to Midnight.  Parades and fireworks not until 10 pm.

World Showcase restaurants will thank me later.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

mattpeto said:


> That sounds awesome for some, probably mostly for locals that can get there a couple of times a year.
> 
> You can also do that from home.  And it doesn’t cost $1000/day either.



I’m not a local and we go once a year at most  Not sure why locals would do that, but we’re trying to make the best of the situation because I don’t want to spend every night at DS or the resort bar.


----------



## New Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, assuming Chapek (and the executives) believe what they are saying they see it very different than you.  They believe demand will be there when things are back to "normal" and the important thing for the short term is if the parks are open they have to have a positive financial impact (not necessarily making money but losing less than from keeping them closed).  So if continuing to cut hours and offering a reduces expenses.more than it reduces revenue they will keep doing it



They also believed there was substantial demand before they opened and they were wrong on that too. Now they are taking drastic measures just a few weeks later because they were wront... so Im gonna go with me probably being more right on this one.   

They do believe a positive financial impact is more important right now.   I wouldnt argue going full bore open as I do think closing resorts in their entirety is important (dvc bit em on that one though), but keeping your parks open is extremely important right now.   Id rather see 3 parks (epcot is a dumpster fire right now) 8 hours a day with everything as opposed to this band aid approach.   Some earlier suggested opening epcot to the masses for free and I think thats a very viable approach.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> I don't see the NBA players signing off on doing the bubble again.


The head of the NBPA already said they may need to do another bubble.


----------



## mattpeto

butterscotchcollins said:


> I’m not a local and we go once a year at most  Not sure why locals would do that, but we’re trying to make the best of the situation because I don’t want to spend every night at DS or the resort bar.



I think it’s a great idea and if it works for you, go with it.  It just doesn’t work for everyone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I think the demand would just to be able to be in the parks after dark if they keep these early closings for a longer period of time. No fireworks needed.
> 
> I'm not sure if you can tell, but we'd be those people buying the tickets.




I wouldn't pay to be in after dark without fireworks. I know they aren't important to some, but they have to return in order for me to return.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Next Spring?.... hopefully Disney will have improved their strategy .
They should update rooms for NBA at  Coronado Springs and keep them bubbled there.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> It's all in how they would market it.
> 
> If people, especially new to WDW, think they can get access to the parks at night, something most people can't, they will want to go.
> 
> Hopefully these new hrs are very short-lived and none of this will matter anyways.


So just go in December... see the parks at night, plus get to see the parks with Christmas decorations as well for free! (*hopefully....)


----------



## butterscotchcollins

anthony2k7 said:


> You're gonna upset the pop peasants and CBR people with talk like that?! What are they supposed to do without a balcony??!



Mea culpa! This is our first Deluxe stay I’m usually a Pop Peasant/CBR Landlubber  

I also love a nice PM mini-golf but


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> The head of the NBPA already said they may need to do another bubble.


Yes I saw Silver say that. Still don't think players will sign off on it


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Mickey’s Merry Epcot Once and Forever Christmas Party.
> 
> 6 pm to Midnight.  Parades and fireworks not until 10 pm.
> 
> World Showcase restaurants will thank me later.


I agree Epcot would make the most sense for fireworks with social distancing, and also F&W but I can't see parade being possible, and overall I can't see disney seeing enough cash being in it anyway


----------



## DL1WDW2

SaintsManiac said:


> I wouldn't pay to be in after dark without fireworks. I know they aren't important to some, but they have to return in order for me to return.


Actually , you wouldn’t believe how heavenly 4 Hours of Happily Ever After on POP Century TV Channel 74 (?) at night from 6-10pm can be
Makes me want to stay at Riviera soon, cause their TVs are awesome!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DL1WDW2 said:


> Actually , you wouldn’t believe how heavenly 4 Hours of Happily Ever After on POP Century TV Channel 74 (?) at night from 6-10pm can be
> Makes me want to stay at Riviera soon, cause their TVs are awesome!




But I can watch Craig's video of them for free in my living room.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> I feel like just cancelling. I'm tired.
> 
> Obviously we can go other places and we do, but I really want to go to WDW. It will be 4 years since we've been there.



Then forge ahead and persevere.  Don't carry doubt around your neck and think about all the new attractions you'll be enthralled in.


----------



## mattpeto

Epcot seems to need the most love right now. 

Would people book new or keep their Nov and Dec reservations if they offered “stay at Disney resort for 6+ days and get a free Christmas Party voucher for your party?”

It sounds ridiculous on surface, but would it help bring people back to Disney?


anthony2k7 said:


> I agree Epcot would make the most sense for fireworks with social distancing, and also F&W but I can't see parade being possible, and overall I can't see disney seeing enough cash being in it anyway



Let’s put the paid event aside for a moment.  Would Disney draw new visitors in Nov-Dec for a Christmas party event?


----------



## KBoopaloo

mattpeto said:


> Epcot seems to need the most love right now.
> 
> Would people book new or keep their Nov and Dec reservations if they offered “stay at Disney resort for 6+ days and get a free Christmas Party voucher for your party?”
> 
> It sounds ridiculous on surface, but would it help bring people back to Disney?
> 
> 
> Let’s put the paid event aside for a moment.  Would Disney draw new visitors in Nov-Dec for a Christmas party event?


I think the issue is that there probably aren’t even enough people on property to make an after hours ticketed event worth it for Disney and they know it. I am sure they have a thousand calculations regarding percentage of onsite guests who buy ticketed event passes plus local sales and they are looking at their current numbers knowing that it would not even come close to being profitable for them. Honestly I just doubt there are enough people who canceled their entire trip for whatever reason who would suddenly jump back in if given the option to purchase an add on ticket for an event. I don’t know what the costs are in putting on one of those parties but they must have a formula they work off to determine its value to their bottom line and it is just not there right now. Think of the costs associated with providing transportation for those 4-5 hours alone. Then add park staffing, whatever special things they pull together for the event (parade, fireworks, shows, treats), the collateral (wristbands, park maps, signage), the extra laundering costs for the special costumes and the costs that just go into paying staff to plan and execute and market it. 

Not to mention I am sure they are not interested in committing to a special event set to take place 6-8 weeks after schools are back in session across the country not knowing what the infection numbers will look like at that time. The last thing they want to do is to create something else they ultimately have to cancel and refund people for. Or something that people won’t commit to buying a ticket for until the last possible moment.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> You're gonna upset the pop peasants and CBR people with talk like that?! What are they supposed to do without a balcony??!



Speaking as a member of the peasantry: some of us got bumped to CBR recently and while they think they have wowed me with the Waterslides, hot tubs, 40 extra sq ft in the room and a second sink I amnot so high and mighty as to not put one of the room chairs just outside the room with my Amazon Prime box of Franzia and enjoy the balcony. We got a balcony, might not be official and might not be private but it’s there!


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Yes I saw Silver say that. Still don't think players will sign off on it


I think a lot depends on if MLB can finish their season.  If MLB cancels their season cause too many players a getting sick it might force all leagues to use a bubble of some sort for next season.


----------



## mattpeto

KBoopaloo said:


> I think the issue is that there probably aren’t even enough people on property to make an after hours ticketed event worth it for Disney and they know it. I am sure they have a thousand calculations regarding percentage of onsite guests who buy ticketed event passes plus local sales and they are looking at their current numbers knowing that it would not even come close to being profitable for them. Honestly I just doubt there are enough people who canceled their entire trip for whatever reason who would suddenly jump back in if given the option to purchase an add on ticket for an event. I don’t know what the costs are in putting on one of those parties but they must have a formula they work off to determine its value to their bottom line and it is just not there right now. Think of the costs associated with providing transportation for those 4-5 hours alone. Then add park staffing, whatever special things they pull together for the event (parade, fireworks, shows, treats), the collateral (wristbands, park maps, signage), the extra laundering costs for the special costumes and the costs that just go into paying staff to plan and execute and market it.
> 
> Not to mention I am sure they are not interested in committing to a special event set to take place 6-8 weeks after schools are back in session across the country not knowing what the infection numbers will look like at that time. The last thing they want to do is to create something else they ultimately have to cancel and refund people for. Or something that people won’t commit to buying a ticket for until the last possible moment.



Yes those are all valid points.

I think everyone kind of envisions the classic _Mickey's Very_ Merry _Christmas Party_ and that is really unlikely to happen.  What I'm suggesting is something that's very limited (2x - 3x per week) and becomes the thing to do one of the nights you are staying for an extended stay instead of going to Disney Springs and or relaxing at your hotel.

I have no idea what the numbers are.  Let's just use some arbitrary numbers.  Maybe Disney has 50K-100K stay on property in Nov-December. Right now those people are split into 4 parks each day.  Crowds are extremely low (and partially by design).  Right now those 50K-100K each night have very little to do besides Disney Springs.

What if you take the 50K-100K and split them into two parties per week?  Even if you didn't get 50%, you'd still land probably 30K attendees, charge $50/person and that covers the fireworks and the parades costs by far.  Make it good for AP owners (you get in free for one event).  The labor costs have already been crunched due to the reduced hours at the other parks.  Now you have the merchandising, the night entertainment and World Showcase gets a boom for their restaurants.  

A Christmas overlay to Frozen Even After and other attractions would be pretty cheap and would be a huge hit.  

It would draw people back.


----------



## Spridell

Dentam said:


> Numbers are trending up in FL again.  I know they were lower due to some testing sites being closed for the hurricane.  Will be keeping a close eye on this and crowd levels in the next couple of weeks.  I'm prepared to pull the plug on my trip if things continue as they are.



Don't look at the actual cases but look at the positivity rates instead.

I live in South Florida which is the hardest hit and the local leaders down here are very encouraged in what they have been seeing the last 10 days or so

So dont give up hope just yet on your trip.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> Yes I saw Silver say that. Still don't think players will sign off on it



I think it’ll be tougher this time around because its now convincing 30 teams to play an entire season, or at the very least the start of a season in a bubble. I’m sure there wasn’t even a question on whether or not to do a bubble for just the playoffs. When you make it that far into the season, and have a way to finish it out, its very easy to bear down and get it done. 

I think if they absolutely need to play in a bubble next season, the NBAPA will get something done to play, but I’m not 100% convinced it’ll be Disney again. Ive said it before, Vegas is more enticing for these players (except the Lopez brothers) and Vegas has the hotels, the courts, and the money to get a deal done. But with the infrastructure already in place at Disney, and ESPN’s relationship with the NBA, they might try to convince the players that its best for both party’s to play at Disney again. 

That’s assuming they need it. We’re still a few months away from that type of decision needing to be made


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will have strict rules at the Fort for trick or treating? There's a large group of campers that come every year and go all out during Halloween and it's the best trick or treating in Orlando,  super fun atmosphere



I go down every September/October and every year I say I’m gonna go over there and check it out and never do. If they’re playing Halloween movies there again this year, I think with the park hours, its much easier to make that type of commitment for us if they are doing those. 

Its the same people camping there pretty much every year, so Disney or at least the CMs working at FW probably know most, if not all of the regular Halloween season campers, so the trick or treating situation might be up to the individuals staying there. Because of how serious the situation is, of course Disney could step in and say its not allowed this time, but I would guess because most of the people there know each other, and if they’re willing to keep the tradition alive, I’m sure they’re all responsible enough to take the necessary precautions to make it happen safely and keep it fun. I’m hopeful that they get to do it again this year. I love watching the FW vlogs from the Halloween festivities there


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> Yes those are all valid points.
> 
> I think everyone kind of envisions the classic _Mickey's Very_ Merry _Christmas Party_ and that is really unlikely to happen.  What I'm suggesting is something that's very limited (2x - 3x per week) and becomes the thing to do one of the nights you are staying for an extended stay instead of going to Disney Springs and or relaxing at your hotel.
> 
> I have no idea what the numbers are.  Let's just use some arbitrary numbers.  Maybe Disney has 50K-100K stay on property in Nov-December. Right now those people are split into 4 parks each day.  Crowds are extremely low (and partially by design).  Right now those 50K-100K each night have very little to do besides Disney Springs.
> 
> What if you take the 50K-100K and split them into two parties per week?  Even if you didn't get 50%, you'd still land probably 30K attendees, charge $50/person and that covers the fireworks and the parades costs by far.  Make it good for AP owners (you get in free for one event).  The labor costs have already been crunched due to the reduced hours at the other parks.  Now you have the merchandising, the night entertainment and World Showcase gets a boom for their restaurants.
> 
> A Christmas overlay to Frozen Even After and other attractions would be pretty cheap and would be a huge hit.
> 
> It would draw people back.


So in this time of cost cutting for Disney, they’re supposed to come up with 1 or even 2 brand new Christmas parties (and an overlay for a ride) in 2 months and then have it ready to go? Plus, on top of that, you want them to give away admission to these massive cost expenditures to people staying 6 or more nights? People that are coming to Disney during this time for 6 or more nights, are coming regardless. They’re most likely not going to lose many people in that category. Where they are hurting for visitors is the day guests or locals wanting to come for a night or 2. There is absolutely no way Disney will run a Christmas party this year (an existing one they don’t have to imagineer) and an even lesser chance they’re going to create 2 new parties or new overlays to rides in such a short time span. Parties take them a year or more to plan, create, order supplies, etc. And if they were going to, which they’re not, they’d want to make money off it, not give it away for free.

People need to start to realize a Disney experience for the rest of 2020 is going to be a massively reduced experience from what they’re used to. Yes, decorations for the holidays will probably go up. Will the gingerbread houses in resorts? I’m not sure they’ll go for that outlay at this point, but the wreaths and trees will be up since they’re in storage and ready to go. 
Parks will have reduced hours, rides will have downtimes, resorts could be changed at the last minute. Anything is possible. It also wouldn’t surprise me in the least to hear that Disney is reaching out to all major sporting leagues in the country offering space for bubble events. They’re going to look for any easy revenue they can get at this point, and they’re not going to lay out the expenses to increase attractions or events for guests right now. But to keep expecting that by Christmas everything will be back to normal just isn’t a good outlook to have right now. If you’re expecting parties, and fireworks, and entertainment, prepare to be disappointed. And for me at least, it’s better to go with low expectations and have little surprises around every corner than to go expecting the best experience and be let down everyday.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> We want to go during Flower/Garden. And quite honestly, I feel like when they open up bookings for the rest of next year, prices will be outrageous!
> 
> I'll just keep my reservation, makes no sense to cancel until I see what will happen.
> Maybe nothing! Maybe a great upgrade! Maybe I'll come into a ton of money and can book whatever I want!


You could always try the Swan/Dolphin as a backup.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I wonder if they will have strict rules at the Fort for trick or treating? There's a large group of campers that come every year and go all out during Halloween and it's the best trick or treating in Orlando,  super fun atmosphere


I hope they still do the christmas decorations at their campsites. 

I already have a golf car reserved to go see them all. Will be a first for me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> They also believed there was substantial demand before they opened and they were wrong on that too. Now they are taking drastic measures just a few weeks later because they were wront... so Im gonna go with me probably being more right on this one.
> 
> They do believe a positive financial impact is more important right now.   I wouldnt argue going full bore open as I do think closing resorts in their entirety is important (dvc bit em on that one though), but keeping your parks open is extremely important right now.   Id rather see 3 parks (epcot is a dumpster fire right now) 8 hours a day with everything as opposed to this band aid approach.   Some earlier suggested opening epcot to the masses for free and I think thats a very viable approach.



I took it to mean there is demand to return to parks - but the virus is the problem, not people's desire to go to the parks.  And why we are seeing biggest gaps in people traveling - the Passholder Calendar is pretty booked up so there is demand amongst the group already there 

I don't disagree some adjustments are needed to make it "better" for the smaller number of people that are coming.  That idea of treating WS as like Disney Springs are just for food and drinks and no rides (and then work on the construction in Future World) I think is interesting (obviously have to deal with people who have Epcot booked as a park reservation). 

 I do think staggering the times more would help - even if reducing total hours have Epcot open from 3 to 10 or whatever instead of 11 to 7, plus would decrease demand on resort dining/lack of activities there 

I just think that they don't necessarily want a ton more people in the parks right now - some more that are paying for a hotel or for a day ticket, sure, but if they wanted more (or any type) they would open up the passholder calendar more - the fact they haven't tells me they are fine with the crowd levels they have


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> They also believed there was substantial demand before they opened and they were wrong on that too. Now they are taking drastic measures just a few weeks later because they were wront... so Im gonna go with me probably being more right on this one.
> 
> They do believe a positive financial impact is more important right now.   I wouldnt argue going full bore open as I do think closing resorts in their entirety is important (dvc bit em on that one though), but keeping your parks open is extremely important right now.   Id rather see 3 parks (epcot is a dumpster fire right now) 8 hours a day with everything as opposed to this band aid approach.   Some earlier suggested opening epcot to the masses for free and I think thats a very viable approach.


When they decided to open, Florida was around 1,000 daily cases.  When WDW opened, it was 10 times that.  That’s the biggest factor here and I don’t blame them for not predicting that.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> So in this time of cost cutting for Disney, they’re supposed to come up with 1 or even 2 brand new Christmas parties (and an overlay for a ride) in 2 months and then have it ready to go? Plus, on top of that, you want them to give away admission to these massive cost expenditures to people staying 6 or more nights? People that are coming to Disney during this time for 6 or more nights, are coming regardless. They’re most likely not going to lose many people in that category. Where they are hurting for visitors is the day guests or locals wanting to come for a night or 2. There is absolutely no way Disney will run a Christmas party this year (an existing one they don’t have to imagineer) and an even lesser chance they’re going to create 2 new parties or new overlays to rides in such a short time span. Parties take them a year or more to plan, create, order supplies, etc. And if they were going to, which they’re not, they’d want to make money off it, not give it away for free.
> 
> People need to start to realize a Disney experience for the rest of 2020 is going to be a massively reduced experience from what they’re used to. Yes, decorations for the holidays will probably go up. Will the gingerbread houses in resorts? I’m not sure they’ll go for that outlay at this point, but the wreaths and trees will be up since they’re in storage and ready to go.
> Parks will have reduced hours, rides will have downtimes, resorts could be changed at the last minute. Anything is possible. It also wouldn’t surprise me in the least to hear that Disney is reaching out to all major sporting leagues in the country offering space for bubble events. They’re going to look for any easy revenue they can get at this point, and they’re not going to lay out the expenses to increase attractions or events for guests right now. But to keep expecting that by Christmas everything will be back to normal just isn’t a good outlook to have right now. If you’re expecting parties, and fireworks, and entertainment, prepare to be disappointed. And for me at least, it’s better to go with low expectations and have little surprises around every corner than to go expecting the best experience and be let down everyday.



 I never said two Christmas parties.  You don’t think they have been working on social distancing fireworks practices since March at all the parks?


----------



## Jothmas

Aimeedyan said:


> My biggest reason to stay onsite still is that I can't get in the dang park with my AP unless we stay onsite. Frustrating situation.


Yes, for my four day trip in September that I’m doing to take advantage of my extended AP, I’m staying offsite two nights, but to make sure I can reserve four park days, I’m staying one night at Pop. The savings from staying offsite more than make up for the cost of a rental car and having a car gives me more flexibility in the evenings.


----------



## mattpeto

mattpeto said:


> I never said two Christmas parties.  You don’t think they have been working on social distancing fireworks practices since March at all the parks?


 
Put some Santa hats on the animatronics and maybe some Christmas lights.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> I never said two Christmas parties.  You don’t think they have been working on social distancing fireworks practices since March at all the parks?


If they had and they had a solution surely they would have gone ahead and done it already?

So either they think they just can't do it safely, or there just arent enough people likely to be in the parks to pay for it


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Put some Santa hats on the animatronics and maybe some Christmas lights.



Same overlay as the TSL Christmas stuff. It's cute and easy.


----------



## cristen72

At $160 a day for a ticket from Christmas to New Year’s Day, with reduced hours and no fireworks, parades, character dining, and so many other things missing, plus on site rooms $300 a night even at Pop,  the holiday season looks grim.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> If they had and they had a solution surely they would have gone ahead and done it already?
> 
> So either they think they just can't do it safely, or there just arent enough people likely to be in the parks to pay for it



I don’t disagree with the previous posters at all.

I’ll fall off the hill completely when they announce the party has been cancelled.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Put some Santa hats on the animatronics and maybe some Christmas lights.


WDW all new holiday overlays.... yeti with a hat, pirates with hats, star tours with hats. It could work..... although most of those animations are so unreliable the hats might just be a bit too much!


----------



## SaintsManiac

And I 100% agree with the poster that said not to expect the gingerbread displays at the resorts. Lower your expectations now if you're traveling this November/December.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> And I 100% agree with the poster that said not to expect the gingerbread displays at the resorts. Lower your expectations now if you're traveling this November/December.


Yeah I guess most of the CMs that do that kinda thing are maybe still furloughed currently


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah I guess most of the CMs that do that kinda thing are maybe still furloughed currently




Not only that, but it costs major money to build them.


----------



## rockpiece

Is the Enchanted Rose open?


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> I never said two Christmas parties.  You don’t think they have been working on social distancing fireworks practices since March at all the parks?



I’m not sure they’ve been “working” on the fireworks practices since March, but I’m sure they’ve tried to come up with ideas, especially once Seaworld started theirs. Only problem with the Disney parks compared to Seaworld is theres not as many obstructions of seeing the fireworks from the lake at SW as opposed to Magic Kingdom where theres only so many places you can be in the park to have a good view, and thats not even taking the castle projections into account. If they’re going to bring fireworks back in 2020, the only park I can see it at is Epcot


----------



## SaintsManiac

It would be easier if they would bring back Wishes.


----------



## KayMichigan

cristen72 said:


> At $160 a day for a ticket from Christmas to New Year’s Day, with reduced hours and no fireworks, parades, character dining, and so many other things missing, plus on site rooms $300 a night even at Pop,  the holiday season looks grim.



That's the part I really disagree with. They're only making a fraction of the complete Disney experience available but charging full price for it, as if you're still getting parades, meet and greets, fireworks, full park hours, all the shops and restaurants open, etc.

If you're not going to be giving guests the full experience, don't charge full price.


----------



## karen4546

rockpiece said:


> Is the Enchanted Rose open?


According to the WDW website it is.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> It would be easier if they would bring back Wishes.



I liked Wishes, it was good for when it was around. But I personally find HEA to be a far superior show all around. The firework display might have been better for Wishes, but the music, lights and projections with HEA I just find on another level


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Not only that, but it costs major money to build them.


Correct. Whereas the rest of the decorations are all in storage in the warehouses behind MK. Very easy to pull them out and set them up. Gingerbread houses take a lot of money to make and set up, plus they’re not very social distancing friendly once they’re set up, they always have a crowd around them.


----------



## Spridell

Eric Smith said:


> When they decided to open, Florida was around 1,000 daily cases.  When WDW opened, it was 10 times that.  That’s the biggest factor here and I don’t blame them for not predicting that.


Ohh I would NOT let them off the hook so easily for that at all.

If they never thought for once there wasn't a possibility for another outbreak and the numbers going up significantly then shame on them. 

I am sure that was talked about with the higher ups. In a place like disney I am sure they plan for every conceivable outcome there is.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> It would be easier if they would bring back Wishes.


And then everything in the world would be OK again.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> Ohh I would NOT let them off the hook so easily for that at all.
> 
> If they never thought for once there wasn't a possibility for another outbreak and the numbers going up significantly then shame on them.
> 
> I am sure that was talked about with the higher ups. In a place like disney I am sure they plan for every conceivable outcome there is.



While yes, I’m sure they planned for every outcome possible, when you’re talking to investors, and there hasn’t been a major spike in CF at that time, you’re not going to tell your investors during an ugly Q2 report that you think theres demand to return to the parks when they open, but not to get your hopes up just in case Orlando sees a spike. You can plan for the possibility, but when they announced the reopening of the parks I’m sure their minds didnt go to “I have a feeling Florida is going to see a spike 2.5 weeks after we make our announcement that we’re reopening the parks”


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> Ohh I would NOT let them off the hook so easily for that at all.
> 
> If they never thought for once there wasn't a possibility for another outbreak and the numbers going up significantly then shame on them.
> 
> I am sure that was talked about with the higher ups. In a place like disney I am sure they plan for every conceivable outcome there is.


I’m just saying that’s why there were lower crowds.  I’m not sure what your point is.


----------



## Spridell

Eric Smith said:


> I’m just saying that’s why there were lower crowds.  I’m not sure what your point is.


You said you don't blame them for predicting that and I was just saying I am sure it was predicated in some of their plans going forward. Thats all


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I liked Wishes, it was good for when it was around. But I personally find HEA to be a far superior show all around. The firework display might have been better for Wishes, but the music, lights and projections with HEA I just find on another level




I prefer HEA, as well, but Wishes would be perfect for this kind of situation.


----------



## anthony2k7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292474062158135307


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292474062158135307



And that sums up this entire stupid time in our lives!


----------



## gottalovepluto

New Mouse said:


> I cannot imagine in any sane world that there will not be a lawsuit about this and deservedly so.  Its like selling someone a porsche with unlimited milage and then forcing them to trade it in for a vw bug capped at 8k per year 3 months later.


It depends if the judge makes the wording of the contract stick or not. If you’ve read what you sign on for when you purchase it gives Disney the ability to deny you entry at their discretion. And they’re finally doing that. Especially considering Disney is offering a refund going after them in court could be a tough slog.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> And that sums up this entire stupid time in our lives!


Is that the tipping point for some people to not pay disney prices right now maybe???!


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> Going to wait and see what they add before having an opinion. Plus this is only for the top tier pass.


I don’t need to wait. Disney has taken a crap ton away from APs. And a dang magnet ain’t making up for it.

Looking forward to spending my (admittedly little lol) refund check elsewhere at this point- and I was fairly dedicated to my WDW trips


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Is that the tipping point for some people to not pay disney prices right now maybe???!


Nah. New feature! Enjoy IASW without the annoying music!


----------



## Erica Ladd

xuxa777 said:


> Everyone complaining about the reduced hours, I wonder how many have actually been in the parks, I have been in the parks multiple times and completely understand the change. It did not affect my day in any way, I was done and no one was there.  I have been there to closing and staying open is nuts is you ask me. As business opens back up there is no doubt Disney will extend the hours.



It was bad enough that they got rid of park hopping for us considering our touring style but the reduced hours really puts a damper on things. I adjusted our plans without PH by being able to take a break then return to the parks but now it seems that would be a waste of time. We are not open til close kind of people, more of morning hours then late afternoon:/evening hours but that seems more and more unlikely...


----------



## Jothmas

KayMichigan said:


> That's the part I really disagree with. They're only making a fraction of the complete Disney experience available but charging full price for it, as if you're still getting parades, meet and greets, fireworks, full park hours, all the shops and restaurants open, etc.
> 
> If you're not going to be giving guests the full experience, don't charge full price.


It’s interesting to consider what a ticket is purchasing and what are bonuses. Going back to the old days, my mindset is still that it is buying admission plus use of the attractions. Parades, fireworks, etc. are bonuses. I agree that I would rather have all the extras since they make a ticket more valuable, but if Disney strips them, they are still providing what the ticket is actually purchasing.


----------



## fatmanatee

anthony2k7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292474062158135307


Kind of surreal, like seeing someone ride Space Mountain with the lights on.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> And I 100% agree with the poster that said not to expect the gingerbread displays at the resorts. Lower your expectations now if you're traveling this November/December.



We were discussing - if things are still this bad come spring with hrs/closures, if NBA there and they have to move us...maybe we would just save more money and spring for the Tower Studio at Riviera in October 2021 (if they ever open booking) or just move again to May 2022. 
We were watching video tours of those rooms this morning, it's tiny but adorable. Just the two of us would be fine in it and I want to stay at a Skyliner resort sooooo bad and I don't like the others.

But I hope all this is for naught and we will all be happy on our trips come May!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> We were discussing - if things are still this bad come spring with hrs/closures, if NBA there and they have to move us...maybe we would just save more money and spring for the Tower Studio at Riviera in October 2021 (if they ever open booking) or just move again to May 2022.
> We were watching video tours of those rooms this morning, it's tiny but adorable. Just the two of us would be fine in it and I want to stay at a Skyliner resort sooooo bad and I don't like the others.
> 
> But I hope all this is for naught and we will all be happy on our trips come May!




I am still planning to book for the 50th if/when they let us. Not sure where to stay yet, but if we cancel May that opens up the options to stay deluxe. We were just going to stay at Pop, but I might spring for Contemporary just to be able to walk to the MK on October 1st. 

If we have to cancel October 2021 then I am booking March 2022 (Mardi Gras week) and upgrading our tickets to APs to make up for this insanity.


----------



## osufeth24

Just got home from epcot.  Future World was somewhat busy (still not that bad really), but man, once you get to world showcase, it's a ghost town.  Majority of people in world showcase is in the frozen queue lol (it stretched all the way into China).

I only lasted a hour before I left.  It's just so hot (heat index was 109 when I left).  Mask or no mask, it's just too bloody hot.

Btw, tried the impossible burger slider at earth eats, first time ever trying one, was pleasantly surprised.  That bun is god awful, but everything else was tasty.


----------



## Devil13

As others said the limited ‘everything’ makes it hard for us out of state APs to make the trip. The last straw was being booted out of the Poly (my 3rd hotel for our late August trip) so I cancelled and am getting money back for my APs. Parkhopping at minimum will need to be reinstated for me to even consider our next visit. 

The fine line that Disney is walking is tough to manage: To keep people safe they needed to scale back and doing so makes less appealing to go. 

They need a treatment/vaccine so bad that I only half-joking wonder if they should sell ESPN to fund research since that will do more for the bottom line more than any other strategy.


----------



## Lewisc

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve been thinking that Chapek’s full blaming of Florida cases for the low attendance isn’t sitting right. They stripped park hours, no parades, fireworks, M&Gs. Epcot area resort transport isn’t fun with no boats and having to walk the long way around every time. So many shops and restaurants and resorts closed. QS and places that are open close early. Menus are limited. Perhaps that plays a role too? Paying full price for a less than experience (while necessary) is part of the cause too.



Covid cases increased by a lot after the opening was announced. Disney knows how many guests booked when the re-opening was announced. Disney knows how many canceled when FL went up. Disney knows how few new bookings they got when Covid spiked. People who don't feel safe aren't going to visit. 


New Mouse said:


> They also believed there was substantial demand before they opened and they were wrong on that too. Now they are taking drastic measures just a few weeks later because they were wront... so Im gonna go with me probably being more right on this one.
> 
> They do believe a positive financial impact is more important right now.   I wouldnt argue going full bore open as I do think closing resorts in their entirety is important (dvc bit em on that one though), but keeping your parks open is extremely important right now.   Id rather see 3 parks (epcot is a dumpster fire right now) 8 hours a day with everything as opposed to this band aid approach.   Some earlier suggested opening epcot to the masses for free and I think thats a very viable approach.


+1


Eric Smith said:


> When they decided to open, Florida was around 1,000 daily cases.  When WDW opened, it was 10 times that.  That’s the biggest factor here and I don’t blame them for not predicting that.


+1

I think Disney should try and open EPCOT to hoppers who have a dinner reservation. After 4p


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I have not, but judging by the pictures and reports I have seen and read, it just seems like either they are letting in more people than they should or capacity is higher than it should be. One or the other.
> 
> What I meant by 10K or 30K is....if I, as a guest, know I am going to be in the park with potentially 10K other people, that's one thing. But, if it's going to be 30K other people or 50K other people, that is a vast difference. That is why I think those numbers should be out there...so people can assess their potential risk and make a decision accordingly.



But you have no idea what those numbers mean. As a guest you have no idea how those numbers are absorbed into each park. It’s useless information to the average guest. You can’t accurately “assess” your risk based on a number when you don’t know how it even impacts the feeling in the parks. They will never release those numbers and there’s no reason for them to.


----------



## Jothmas

MickeyWaffles said:


> But you have no idea what those numbers mean. As a guest you have no idea how those numbers are absorbed into each park. It’s useless information to the average guest. You can’t accurately “assess” your risk based on a number when you don’t know how it even impacts the feeling in the parks. They will never release those numbers and there’s no reason for them to.


I agree. Photos and videos from the parks since reopening are what people will use to judge how “crowded” the parks are.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> But you have no idea what those numbers mean. As a guest you have no idea how those numbers are absorbed into each park. It’s useless information to the average guest. You can’t accurately “assess” your risk based on a number when you don’t know how it even impacts the feeling in the parks. They will never release those numbers and there’s no reason for them to.


Yeah Disney saying oh we have 15,000 people in the park doesn’t really do much. People in a park are so spread out that it wouldn’t matter much to provide that number. They only did in Shanghai due to the government creating the number.


----------



## Lewisc

Jothmas said:


> I agree. Photos and videos from the parks since reopening are what people will use to judge how “crowded” the parks are.


And some bloggers will cherry pick and show the pictures with crowds. People wearing masks should be able to violate social distancing for limited time intervals. A few minutes by a cashier might not pose a significant risk. Standing next to others for an hour or more for a parade, fireworks or castle stage show is a different risk situation.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SaintsManiac said:


> I am still planning to book for the 50th if/when they let us. Not sure where to stay yet, but if we cancel May that opens up the options to stay deluxe. We were just going to stay at Pop, but I might spring for Contemporary just to be able to walk to the MK on October 1st.
> 
> If we have to cancel October 2021 then I am booking March 2022 (Mardi Gras week) and upgrading our tickets to APs to make up for this insanity.



If you want the CR for the 50th be ready to jump and book as soon as they reopen the ability to do so! I booked before all of this and there were apparently only lake view tower rooms left (all club level rooms & TPV were gone... didn't ask about garden). I don't anticipate a super high amount of cancellations (I'm sure there will be some for financial reasons, but I doubt a mass exodus) for the 50th because I think most anyone who booked that far out for it is a pretty dedicated Disney addict  . Seems like CR rooms just went super fast and probably will again.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Farro said:


> I feel like just cancelling. I'm tired.
> 
> Obviously we can go other places and we do, but I really want to go to WDW. It will be 4 years since we've been there.


I have a trip plan for first week of Dec...we haven't been since 9/17.  I have been looking forward to this trip for 3 years but i'm about to give up and cancel too.  I'm tired, I'm disappointed...too much closed, too much I'll miss.  If I cancel, and I'm pretty sure I will, I won't be booking another trip until Dec 2022.  Hopefully life and Disney will be back to normal by then.


----------



## mattpeto

Shameless talking about the Christmas Party at Epcot here, if there are other any idiots like me who like to dream.


----------



## cdobert

We were onsite from July 11th through July 21st.  We would have welcomed being able to hop to Epcot for dinner.  We are planning on going back in October, staying offsite.  There is no incentive to stay onsite with those extremely high rack rates.  I know Disney is trying to stop the bleeding but (in my opinion) they are making things worse for themselves in the long term.


----------



## StageTek

SaintsManiac said:


> We were just going to stay at Pop, but I might spring for Contemporary just to be able to walk to the MK on October 1st.


I wonder how many people are planning this? I was planning a 14 day trip for the 50th with a split-stay at POP/POFQ. But I've always wanted to stay at the Contemporary so I thought 3 or 4 nights there around Oct 1 would be great - then on to POFQ and, maybe a few days at POP to ease some of the cost.


----------



## SaintsManiac

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If you want the CR for the 50th be ready to jump and book as soon as they reopen the ability to do so! I booked before all of this and there were apparently only lake view tower rooms left (all club level rooms & TPV were gone... didn't ask about garden). I don't anticipate a super high amount of cancellations (I'm sure there will be some for financial reasons, but I doubt a mass exodus) for the 50th because I think most anyone who booked that far out for it is a pretty dedicated Disney addict  . Seems like CR rooms just went super fast and probably will again.




I don't mind the garden wing for a few days. I'm watching so many sites for the 50th booking window to open.


----------



## mmackeymouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> But you have no idea what those numbers mean. As a guest you have no idea how those numbers are absorbed into each park. It’s useless information to the average guest. You can’t accurately “assess” your risk based on a number when you don’t know how it even impacts the feeling in the parks. They will never release those numbers and there’s no reason for them to.



I disagree on this. Those of us who have gone long enough and have gone frequent enough know the numbers and knowing what attractions are closed and what attractions are open can do intelligent deduction of what 10K vs 30K means. 

On top of that, again those of us who have been there an an average Disney summer day, who know what the average summer day is can make an educated guess what the numbers are, relative to each other. I've been to the Magic Kingdom on Christmas Day so I know what max max max capacity is. I've also been on an average day, and knowing what the average attendance is, I can safely say 30K would be too much for me. 




rteetz said:


> Yeah Disney saying oh we have 15,000 people in the park doesn’t really do much. People in a park are so spread out that it wouldn’t matter much to provide that number. They only did in Shanghai due to the government creating the number.



No that number may not mean much to the "average" guest. It may not mean much to a first-time or sporadic guest. But for the ones going right now, the die-hards, the lifers....they would be able to reasonably deduce what 15K people in the park looks like.

And yes, people in the park are spread out....but they won't be if they up the capacity number to 35-40K (And theoretically, they could, because no one knows the numbers so they could make capacity whatever number they want) ....and to do that without guests knowing about it.....I just don't think it's right, personally.


----------



## Spridell

osufeth24 said:


> Just got home from epcot.  Future World was somewhat busy (still not that bad really), but man, once you get to world showcase, it's a ghost town.  Majority of people in world showcase is in the frozen queue lol (it stretched all the way into China).
> 
> I only lasted a hour before I left.  It's just so hot (heat index was 109 when I left).  Mask or no mask, it's just too bloody hot.
> 
> Btw, tried the impossible burger slider at earth eats, first time ever trying one, was pleasantly surprised.  That bun is god awful, but everything else was tasty.


Yeah I am going tomorrow, and dont know how long I will last myself with this heat.  It has been crazy hot down here this summer.  IMO hotter than normal.


----------



## AmberMV

Dentam said:


> Numbers are trending up in FL again.  I know they were lower due to some testing sites being closed for the hurricane.  Will be keeping a close eye on this and crowd levels in the next couple of weeks.  I'm prepared to pull the plug on my trip if things continue as they are.


No, they are getting better. Hope it continues.

http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


>


There was that, and also people on FB posting they got stuck outside on Test Track in the blazing sun.  It's been...a day....at Disney


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> And yes, people in the park are spread out....but they won't be if they up the capacity number to 35-40K (And theoretically, they could, because no one knows the numbers so they could make capacity whatever number they want) ....and to do that without guests knowing about it.....I just don't think it's right, personally.


Clearly they aren’t at 35-40K yet and who knows when they will be. They aren’t even filling up to the capacity they have set currently. Disney isn’t increasing that capacity much of at all right now because of that. If people were coming they wouldn’t have delayed hotel openings.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> There was that, and also people on FB posting they got stuck outside on Test Track in the blazing sun.  It's been...a day....at Disney


I think some forget that ride operational issues happen quite frequently. Music not working for a period and test track evacuating is not a bad day. A bad day would be guests getting hurt on an attraction.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Clearly they aren’t at 35-40K yet and who knows when they will be. They aren’t even filling up to the capacity they have set currently. Disney isn’t increasing that capacity much of at all right now because of that. If people were coming they wouldn’t have delayed hotel openings.



I also wonder if people are put off of booking because of which hotels are open and which are closed? Not much choice in the moderates or values.

Also I bet some people are assuming, correctly or not, that Disney will be offering resort discounts, so they are waiting to book.

I'm not talking of now, but later this year into next.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I don't see how this is going to "bring back the customers"....people booking through to early next year are going to see these hours, the prices and say get lost!


That’s the thing. They’re cutting hours to save $ b/c demand is down, but stuff like this is only going to make demand worse. I know a few ppl on the fence about going later this yr & this will prob be the nail for them.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I disagree on this. Those of us who have gone long enough and have gone frequent enough know the numbers and knowing what attractions are closed and what attractions are open can do intelligent deduction of what 10K vs 30K means.
> 
> On top of that, again those of us who have been there an an average Disney summer day, who know what the average summer day is can make an educated guess what the numbers are, relative to each other. I've been to the Magic Kingdom on Christmas Day so I know what max max max capacity is. I've also been on an average day, and knowing what the average attendance is, I can safely say 30K would be too much for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that number may not mean much to the "average" guest. It may not mean much to a first-time or sporadic guest. But for the ones going right now, the die-hards, the lifers....they would be able to reasonably deduce what 15K people in the park looks like.
> 
> And yes, people in the park are spread out....but they won't be if they up the capacity number to 35-40K (And theoretically, they could, because no one knows the numbers so they could make capacity whatever number they want) ....and to do that without guests knowing about it.....I just don't think it's right, personally.



I have been going to WDW for 35+ years, been there countless times and WORKED there, and have NO idea what 15,000 or 30,000 or 45,000 people looks like in each of the parks 

No idea how anyone could 

It really doesn’t matter because there’s no way they will release this information anyway.


----------



## CastAStone

I’m not usually quote my own post to another thread guy, but I thought you all would find this interesting as well.


CastAStone said:


> *News(?)*
> 
> Magic Kingdom finally hit a 2/10 crowd level yesterday on Touring Plans wait time based tracker
> https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/08/09/theme-parks-see-busiest-post-reopening-day-on-saturday/Also of note, the Universal parks ran normal summer wait times yesterday, hitting a 9 wait-time-based crowd level for USF and a 7 for IOA.


----------



## KBoopaloo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I have been going to WDW for 35+ years, been there countless times and WORKED there, and have NO idea what 15,000 or 30,000 or 45,000 people looks like in the parks
> 
> No idea how anyone could
> 
> It really doesn’t matter because there’s no way they will release this information anyway.


When I did my CP my super scientific way of determining if it was going to be busy was craning my neck to see how full the parking lots were as my Transtar bus dropped me off at what was still MGM Studios. So same.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Clearly they aren’t at 35-40K yet and who knows when they will be. They aren’t even filling up to the capacity they have set currently. Disney isn’t increasing that capacity much of at all right now because of that. If people were coming they wouldn’t have delayed hotel openings.



We don't know WHAT capacity they have set currently. We think we do, but we really don't. And we also don't know if they have increased capacity since opening. I say yes....others disagree. That's fine. 

Anyway....some photos I have seen look crowded. 35-40K is under average attendance. And some of the pictures I have seen (of walkways, etc) look below "average" but not by much. Now, I am fully aware that pictures don't tell the whole story. Some pics, the parks look like a ghost town, others, it looks nearly as crowded as a normal day.


----------



## Dentam

Spridell said:


> Don't look at the actual cases but look at the positivity rates instead.
> 
> I live in South Florida which is the hardest hit and the local leaders down here are very encouraged in what they have been seeing the last 10 days or so
> 
> So dont give up hope just yet on your trip.



I won't, thanks!


----------



## Dentam

AmberMV said:


> No, they are getting better. Hope it continues.
> View attachment 516969
> http://ww11.doh.state.fl.us/comm/_partners/covid19_report_archive/state_reports_latest.pdf



I was referring to number of cases, but it's good to see that the percent positive is going down!


----------



## anthony2k7

CastAStone said:


> I’m not usually quote my own post to another thread guy, but I thought you all would find this interesting as well.


But this is basically with all the levers fully open - I mean all blackouts are lifted currently arent they, except for the AP reservation issue. And its a Saturday in peak summer. From here attendance could well go down again with schools reopening, then hours reducing.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> We don't know WHAT capacity they have set currently. We think we do, but we really don't. And we also don't know if they have increased capacity since opening. I say yes....others disagree. That's fine.
> 
> Anyway....some photos I have seen look crowded. 35-40K is under average attendance. And some of the pictures I have seen (of walkways, etc) look below "average" but not by much. Now, I am fully aware that pictures don't tell the whole story. Some pics, the parks look like a ghost town, others, it looks nearly as crowded as a normal day.


Why are you so hung up on what the number is? What does it really matter? Disney will NEVER release the capacity number they are using right now, so it’s a completely moot point. Plus, the number would mean absolutely nothing. Look at the pictures, and make a decision for yourself. It’s not going to matter if you have a number to go with the visual.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> While yes, I’m sure they planned for every outcome possible, when you’re talking to investors, and there hasn’t been a major spike in CF at that time, you’re not going to tell your investors during an ugly Q2 report that you think theres demand to return to the parks when they open, but not to get your hopes up just in case Orlando sees a spike. You can plan for the possibility, but when they announced the reopening of the parks I’m sure their minds didnt go to “I have a feeling Florida is going to see a spike 2.5 weeks after we make our announcement that we’re reopening the parks”



Then they live on a different planet and probably arent qualified to be in upper management.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Yeah Disney saying oh we have 15,000 people in the park doesn’t really do much. People in a park are so spread out that it wouldn’t matter much to provide that number. They only did in Shanghai due to the government creating the number.



Ditto with 15k being spread over an entire day.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> I have been going to WDW for 35+ years, been there countless times and WORKED there, and have NO idea what 15,000 or 30,000 or 45,000 people looks like in each of the parks
> 
> No idea how anyone could
> 
> It really doesn’t matter because there’s no way they will release this information anyway.


Agree. I've never worked there, but we're out of state APs, go pretty frequently (for ref, we just got back last week and currently have six more separate onsite stays (separate trips) booked through April 2021). I have no clue what capacity is at each park, what average daily numbers are (what attendance at each park looks like for low times, higher periods like spring break, when parks reach capacity like on Christmas, etc). You'd need all those numbers for context to accurately assess crowd levels at whatever lowered capacity they're at. It's not enough to simply say the current capacity is X number a day for each park. But like you said, they won't release those numbers so it's moot.

Additionally, even if they did release all the attendance numbers and capacities, you'd need to do your own analysis. What's the point, when we can instead use info we all actually have access to - such as ride wait times and pictures - to determine comfort levels and if it's worth going right now? That's what we did. I consistently saw low wait times for rides whenever I pulled up MDE, I saw plenty of pics (on blogs and social media), and we decided we could comfortably social distance in the parks, so we went. And we're glad we did.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> But this is basically with all the levers fully open - I mean all blackouts are lifted currently arent they, except for the AP reservation issue. And its a Saturday in peak summer. From here attendance could well go down again with schools reopening, then hours reducing.


I have no idea what you are referring to; I was not interjecting into any existing conversations, just sharing a blog post I found.


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> Why are you so hung up on what the number is? What does it really matter? Disney will NEVER release the capacity number they are using right now, so it’s a completely moot point. Plus, the number would mean absolutely nothing. Look at the pictures, and make a decision for yourself. It’s not going to matter if you have a number to go with the visual.



Again....pictures lie. There have been pictures out that very from empty to wall-to-wall people. Same with reports....some people say it has been dead empty; others say it feels like a normal Saturday. (yesterday). So, how do we know what to believe? How do we know if someone didn't use a creative angle to make it look busier/emptier than it really is?

I just don't think it's that difficult. We know that 60K is average attendance. So 15K is 25%. 30K is 50% (of average attendance) I think people can make an educated guess on what 25% vs 50% is....meaning the feel of it in the park, wait times, etc.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Again....pictures lie. There have been pictures out that very from empty to wall-to-wall people. Same with reports....some people say it has been dead empty; others say it feels like a normal Saturday. (yesterday). So, how do we know what to believe? How do we know if someone didn't use a creative angle to make it look busier/emptier than it really is?
> 
> I just don't think it's that difficult. We know that 60K is average attendance. So 15K is 25%. 30K is 50% (of average attendance) I think people can make an educated guess on what 25% vs 50% is....meaning the feel of it in the park, wait times, etc.


But do we know what average attendance is? Has Disney ever offically announced that (other than the year end theme park attendance reports)? I don’t think Disney would want to make it public how many guests they have on a daily basis from a competitive standpoint. They would never want UO to be able to advertise that they either allow less guests in, or they had more guests on a certain day than Disney, thus alluding that they’re the more popular park.


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> I am still planning to book for the 50th if/when they let us. Not sure where to stay yet, but if we cancel May that opens up the options to stay deluxe. We were just going to stay at Pop, but I might spring for Contemporary just to be able to walk to the MK on October 1st.
> 
> If we have to cancel October 2021 then I am booking March 2022 (Mardi Gras week) and upgrading our tickets to APs to make up for this insanity.





Farro said:


> I also wonder if people are put off of booking because of which hotels are open and which are closed? Not much choice in the moderates or values.
> 
> Also I bet some people are assuming, correctly or not, that Disney will be offering resort discounts, so they are waiting to book.
> 
> I'm not talking of now, but later this year into next.


We are most likely going to book for July 2021 at CBR.  We haven't been toWDW since October 2018.  We haven't pulled the trigger yet but probably will book before the end of this month.  I figure if they do end up doing discounts hopefully we can change our reservation.  If things don't get better with the virus and what is being offered at Disney than we will push our trip back to most likely summer 2022.  I wonder if they are going to raise prices alot by then.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Then they live on a different planet and probably arent qualified to be in upper management.



Fauci said Florida would hit Italy type numbers in April. He didnt say that in April, he said in March that Florida would be Italy #2 IN April. The face of this entire thing has been wrong in predictions. So we’re supposed to expect a bunch of businessmen to predict that Florida was going to be in a spike 3 weeks after Disney announced they were reopening?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Also, I understand that everyone is annoyed with me, but here's the thing...I work in numbers. Numbers are what I trust. Pictures and wait times, I don't trust. 

I don't feel like we are especially, or overly, careful when it comes to going out in public during Covid. We are careful, and in most cases, more careful than those around us. We just aren't sitting at home, afraid to leave the home, either. 

So, we do feel safe to travel to Disney. But, to a point. And right now, we are sort of put into a position of flying blind into it. We just have to go by what the general public is putting out there, rather than it coming straight from the horse's mouth. Does that make sense?


----------



## princesscinderella

If only the Disney Florida parks could embrace Italian siesta hours.  Close from 2-5 during the hottest part of the day and typically when the afternoon rains come.  Then open back up for evening hours with the second shift workers.  I know it’s impossible but a girl can dream.


----------



## Marionnette

LSUmiss said:


> That’s the thing. They’re cutting hours to save $ b/c demand is down, but stuff like this is only going to make demand worse. I know a few ppl on the fence about going later this yr & this will prob be the nail for them.


Yup! It’s a Catch-22. They may not want crowd sizes of 9/10 but they only just hit a 2/10 in the MK today. Many of them were CMs and local AP holders. IOW, very little “new” money coming in from packages or tickets sales.

Disney needs to find that new sweet spot that will bring in ticket-purchasing visitors. Offering less and charging the same amount as before isn’t going to cut it. In fact, it is only going to serve to sour more tourists on the idea of traveling there for now. Why pay $78/day for a 7-day base ticket now when 6-10 months from now you can (hopefully) get longer park hours, parades and fireworks for the same price? Not too many people are up against a deadline where they have just got to go to Disney now or it will be never. Maybe some DVC owners with points that will otherwise expire. Or a military family with a loved one being deployed. But most don’t feel any urgency to go now, so unless Disney provides a carrot I don’t see any upticks in attendance for a long while.


----------



## Dentam

mmackeymouse said:


> So, we do feel safe to travel to Disney. But, to a point. And right now, we are sort of put into a position of flying blind into it. We just have to go by what the general public is putting out there, rather than it coming straight from the horse's mouth. Does that make sense?



I understand what you're saying and do agree that especially during these times, it would be nice to have a guarantee that the crowd levels when we arrive are going to be something we feel comfortable with.  I'm just planning to stalk the boards and watch my favorite vloggers to get a feel for what to expect when we arrive... definitely wish we could have a better way to do it.  I was feeling pretty good about things until the reports about this weekend came out.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

mattpeto said:


> This is the sort of post that has me scratching my head when it comes to “absolute opinions.”
> 
> Disney World has been opened Fido.  I think that counters your post’s logic completely.  MK can be open from 9 am to 6 pm, but not from 6 pm to midnight for a paid event?  You can only social distance from 9 to 6, right?
> 
> I think the better question is, can they create enough value from a modified Christmas Party experience to reach the demand to make a profit?  That’s where the challenge is.


You misunderstood my post.  Disney World is unsafe from 9-6 just like it would be unsafe from 6 - midnight.  That is why there is no demand right now.  It’s a very very small subset of the general population that is crazy enough to go to a theme park in a COVID hotspot right now.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

mmackeymouse said:


> Also, I understand that everyone is annoyed with me, but here's the thing...I work in numbers. Numbers are what I trust. Pictures and wait times, I don't trust.
> 
> I don't feel like we are especially, or overly, careful when it comes to going out in public during Covid. We are careful, and in most cases, more careful than those around us. We just aren't sitting at home, afraid to leave the home, either.
> 
> So, we do feel safe to travel to Disney. But, to a point. And right now, we are sort of put into a position of flying blind into it. We just have to go by what the general public is putting out there, rather than it coming straight from the horse's mouth. Does that make sense?


But what is "average" attendance? How do you know it's 60k? Is that for a random Wednesday in September, for Christmas Day, for spring break...? Also, any "average" you're quoting would also be when things aren't closed (including people eaters like Indy, BatB). If 60k is, in fact, a correct figure (but again, for what dates?), how do you accurately compare current figures when so much is closed?
I agree that statements about things being "dead" or "like a normal Saturday" are highly subjective. We don't know what the person saying those things has experienced in the past in terms of crowds.
I think wait times are a good metric. If you're consistently seeing wait times significantly less than what they normally are (and know almost everyone is having to go through the standby lines), then I think that's a decent indication that crowds are low. And you can make your own judgment call about how comfortable you are - you may or may not be comfortable waiting in queues (enclosed spaces) with others for 10, 20, 30 mins.


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> We don't know WHAT capacity they have set currently. We think we do, but we really don't. And we also don't know if they have increased capacity since opening. I say yes....others disagree. That's fine.
> 
> Anyway....some photos I have seen look crowded. 35-40K is under average attendance. And some of the pictures I have seen (of walkways, etc) look below "average" but not by much. Now, I am fully aware that pictures don't tell the whole story. Some pics, the parks look like a ghost town, others, it looks nearly as crowded as a normal day.


Like I said. They aren’t “selling out” their current capacity so why would they increase? I wouldn’t doubt that they have some but it doesn’t make much sense to continue such.

Numbers really depend on the park too. 35K at Animal Kingdom is a lot different than 35K at Epcot. Even right now each park has different capacities and that’s why you see DHS as the one that gets the closest to filling up their allotment each day.


----------



## SierraT

Farro said:


> Do we really think NBA will be there next year, Spring?
> 
> This is all so exhausting. Planning this trip, which is normally fun, just sucks lately.
> 
> I can't get excited knowing that I may get a call telling me we can't stay at Gran Destino because NBA will be there, again.
> We won't switch to a moderate because I don't like outdoor corridors - won't change my mind.
> It's not in the budget this time to book a deluxe.
> 
> Ugh. I thought next year would be okay. And we will have to wait until only a couple months before trip to find out. The resort we stay in is the SINGLE most important factor in deciding if we would go or not.
> 
> But I'm not panicking. Yet.



NBA and MLB ratings are in the tank right now and NFL is probably to follow, a lot of people just don’t care about professional sports right now.  Truthfully, I wouldn’t worry about it and personally think things will be back to normal by then.


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You misunderstood my post.  Disney World is unsafe from 9-6 just like it would be unsafe from 6 - midnight.  That is why there is no demand right now.  It’s a very very small subset of the general population that is crazy enough to go to a theme park in a COVID hotspot right now.


The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.


----------



## rteetz

SierraT said:


> NBA and MLB ratings are in the tank right now and NFL is probably to follow, a lot of people just don’t care about professional sports right now.  Truthfully, I wouldn’t worry about it and personally think things will be back to normal by then.


I’m consuming as much sports as possible right now.


----------



## Jrb1979

SierraT said:


> NBA and MLB ratings are in the tank right now and NFL is probably to follow, a lot of people just don’t care about professional sports right now.  Truthfully, I wouldn’t worry about it and personally think things will be back to normal by then.


All reports I have seen is ratings are up over last year. People are starved for live sports 

https://www.sportbusiness.com/news/mlb-season-returns-to-strong-ratings/


----------



## MrsBooch

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> You misunderstood my post.  Disney World is unsafe from 9-6 just like it would be unsafe from 6 - midnight.  That is why there is no demand right now.  It’s a very very small subset of the general population that is crazy enough to go to a theme park in a COVID hotspot right now.



so what is your point.
That everyone going out is crazy? Or just people who go to a theme park?
If the theme park wasn’t in a hotspot would it be less crazy to go during COVID or should no theme parks be open right now?

just trying to clarify your judgement passing.


----------



## SierraT

Jrb1979 said:


> All reports I have seen is ratings are up over last year. People are starved for live sports
> 
> https://www.sportbusiness.com/news/mlb-season-returns-to-strong-ratings/


NBA is down as is the MLB.  I will not post statistics because it will be deleted.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.


I'm not really understanding your point with that???


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I’m consuming as much sports as possible right now.



Ive watched more (non Yankee) regular season baseball games than I’ve ever watched before. Ive caught a majority of prime time NBA games. Haven’t watched an NHL game since the Rangers were knocked out, but once the next round starts, I’m back in for the Avalanche


----------



## SierraT

rteetz said:


> The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.



We can’t walk around in a bubble, life is a risk and nothing is guaranteed including the breaths we take.  I will not post statistics  but life is a risk.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.



I mean, we can’t discuss politics so I’ll leave it at that, but there are ways to not open a theme park in the middle of a pandemic while simultaneously not allowing the people in places like Orlando to starve.  You can look at basically every other first world nation on the planet for examples of how that was done.  Also, a huge part of the danger of disney world right now is in the travellling to Disney World part of it.  But I mean, don’t take my word for it, look at the attendance levels.  People are not traveling to Florida right now for good reason.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.



Even grocery shopping isnt necessarily essential. Ive seen people walk out with 1 or 2 items, thats not essential shopping, thats making an excuse to leave the house. Getting grocery’s for 1 night of dinner at a time isnt essential shopping. People are comfort shopping again. I see parents with kids in Target going through the toy aisle. Is that essential? 

So either accept that people are trying to get their lives back to as normal as they can, or stop nitpicking and judging what people are doing. 

This wasn’t directed at you, just a general statement that people complaining about the dangers of life right now as if we dont already know need to get over themselves


----------



## SaintsManiac

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, we can’t discuss politics so I’ll leave it at that, but there are ways to not open a theme park in the middle of a pandemic while simultaneously not allowing the people in places like Orlando to starve.  You can look at basically every other first world nation on the planet for examples of how that was done.  Also, a huge part of the danger of disney world right now is in the travellling to Disney World part of it.  But I mean, don’t take my word for it, look at the attendance levels.  People are not traveling to Florida right now for good reason.



And yet the parks are open...


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

SaintsManiac said:


> And yet the parks are open...


Well we were discussing how the parks are doing terribly attendance-wise and are cutting hours. I was suggesting a reason why that is.


----------



## anthony2k7

SierraT said:


> We can’t walk around in a bubble, life is a risk and nothing is guaranteed including the breaths we take.  I will not post statistics  but life is a risk.


And its up to each individual surely as to how much risk they choose to take each day.

If people dont feel safe going to theme parks you can't just say that Florida's tourist industry depends on them and try to guilt them into doing something they don't feel safe doing. 72% of Americans do not feel safe going. Florida needs to accept that and implement whatever consequences they need to implement.


----------



## SierraT

anthony2k7 said:


> And its up to each individual surely as to how much risk they choose to take each day.
> 
> If people dont feel safe going to theme parks you can't just say that Florida's tourist industry depends on them and try to guilt them into doing something they don't feel safe doing. 72% of Americans do not feel safe going. Florida needs to accept that and implement whatever consequences they need to implement.



Where are you seeing that 72% of people do not feel safe going to a theme park?  I understand people don’t want to travel but it’s because of the limitations, not because people do not feel safe.

On that, I’m out because RTeetz is going to delete me.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> And yet the parks are open...


But empty most of the time ...


----------



## anthony2k7

SierraT said:


> Where are you seeing that 72% of people do not feel safe going to a theme park?  I understand people don’t want to travel but it’s because of the limitations, not because people do not feel safe.
> 
> On that, I’m out because RTeetz is going to delete me.


It was a survey discussed in here a day or two ago. It specifically said 72% didn't feel safe to visit theme parks right now.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

anthony2k7 said:


> It was a survey discussed in here a day or two ago. It specifically said 72% didn't feel safe to visit theme parks right now.


I mean, I don’t know why people are shocked by this at all.  There’s really a bubble on these boards of disney fanatics who are having trouble seeing why this is such an obvious thing.  One other thing I’ve found interesting, anecdotally from looking at pictures of the half-empty parks, is also how few strollers there are.  But of course that makes perfect sense too, since parents of kids and especially young kids are generally not going to want to risk their and their kids health right now.


----------



## New Mouse

Alot of it is centered around uncertainty involving money.  No one is going to lay out $5k for a Disney vacation when they have no idea what their job status will be in the near future.


----------



## anthony2k7

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I mean, I don’t know why people are shocked by this at all.  There’s really a bubble on these boards of disney fanatics who are having trouble seeing why this is such an obvious thing.  One other thing I’ve found interesting, anecdotally from looking at pictures of the half-empty parks, is also how few strollers there are.  But of course that makes perfect sense too, since parents of kids and especially young kids are generally not going to want to risk their and their kids health right now.


I know. Step out of this thread and opinions are very different elsewhere.

I meant to look back at some live streaming earlier as I was wondering if many kids were in the park. If there isn't it would back up the opinion that its mainly vloggers/CMs and local APs in the parks to me rather than families on vacation.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. Step out of this thread and opinions are very different elsewhere.
> 
> I meant to look back at some live streaming earlier as I was wondering if many kids were in the park. If there isn't it would back up the opinion that its mainly vloggers/CMs and local APs in the parks to me rather than families on vacation.


I’ve seen several pictures posted of empty stroller parking around many of the rides.  (And also nonexistent wait times for popular rides for kids and families (like Frozen in Epcot), when there are still some waits for the thrill rides (like test track).)


----------



## mmackeymouse

Dentam said:


> I understand what you're saying and do agree that especially during these times, it would be nice to have a guarantee that the crowd levels when we arrive are going to be something we feel comfortable with.  I'm just planning to stalk the boards and watch my favorite vloggers to get a feel for what to expect when we arrive... definitely wish we could have a better way to do it.  I was feeling pretty good about things until the reports about this weekend came out.



Yeah, that what is had me worried, even before this weekend happened, which only stoked the fire more. 

One of the vloggers estimated that attendance has at least doubled since opening days. At least, and maybe more. 

Now, I don't know what attendance was in those earlier days, but if it was 10K at MK, that means 20K at MK now....and maybe more. As has been the topic the last few pages...we don't know what the capacity limit is. So, sure, maybe it hasn't reached capacity yet. But, if attendance has doubled in less than a month, I am definitely worried for one month from now. 





rteetz said:


> Like I said. They aren’t “selling out” their current capacity so why would they increase? I wouldn’t doubt that they have some but it doesn’t make much sense to continue such.
> 
> Numbers really depend on the park too. 35K at Animal Kingdom is a lot different than 35K at Epcot. Even right now each park has different capacities and that’s why you see DHS as the one that gets the closest to filling up their allotment each day.



Here's the thing. It involves a certain level of trust that Disney isn't fudging their numbers, and I just don't have that trust. Perhaps the reason they haven't been selling out at their current capacity is because they have increased the numbers for the same-day sales bucket so high, it will never reach capacity. We don't know what the same-day sales bucket is....we can only trust that they have a reasonable number in mind and that they will abide by that limit. 

But, maybe a week into this whole thing, they decided to quadruple the day guest bucket....again, we don't know.


----------



## TwoMisfits

On the point of needing to give on prices...it reminds me of what my local escape room did last week.

With Covid, all rooms have to be single groups now.  And everyone needs to wear a mask for the event.  And you can't enter the building until they call you in.  All kinda annoying, but necessary.

My local room used to have a Groupon all the time for $25/person.  They got rid of it during Covid.

They reopened at regular prices of $45/person (plus a $5 cleaning fee per room).  It wasn't thriving (but had a room or 2 booked a day out of 20 slots).

So, they cut the price by $20/person to what the Groupon was, $25/person, without paying the Groupon kickback...and then still kept the $5 room cleaning fee, so they make more that they did before on "sale" people.

And I booked it...and a lot of folks did.  Now, they are at least half  to 3/4 full for their bookable slots for the next two weeks (they don't book further out).

Sometimes, you gotta give on price to get cash rolling in.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Yeah, that what is had me worried, even before this weekend happened, which only stoked the fire more.
> 
> One of the vloggers estimated that attendance has at least doubled since opening days. At least, and maybe more.
> 
> Now, I don't know what attendance was in those earlier days, but if it was 10K at MK, that means 20K at MK now....and maybe more. As has been the topic the last few pages...we don't know what the capacity limit is. So, sure, maybe it hasn't reached capacity yet. But, if attendance has doubled in less than a month, I am definitely worried for one month from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing. It involves a certain level of trust that Disney isn't fudging their numbers, and I just don't have that trust. Perhaps the reason they haven't been selling out at their current capacity is because they have increased the numbers for the same-day sales bucket so high, it will never reach capacity. We don't know what the same-day sales bucket is....we can only trust that they have a reasonable number in mind and that they will abide by that limit.
> 
> But, maybe a week into this whole thing, they decided to quadruple the day guest bucket....again, we don't know.


You have to trust them no matter what. Even if they were to release a number of what they’re capping attendance at, how are you going to know if they’re abiding by that number? We can’t count every single person in the park, as a guest. You have to trust them or you’ll never feel comfortable going.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

Do we know that they *didn’t* include their capped attendance numbers in the plan they submitted to the county to be permitted to reopen?  If they did someone should be able to get that under FL’s Sunshine Law and it seems like one of the many organizations that reports on Disney World might want to get on that.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> And its up to each individual surely as to how much risk they choose to take each day.
> 
> If people dont feel safe going to theme parks you can't just say that Florida's tourist industry depends on them and try to guilt them into doing something they don't feel safe doing. 72% of Americans do not feel safe going. Florida needs to accept that and implement whatever consequences they need to implement.


Who the heck is being guilted into going?


----------



## rteetz

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> Do we know that they *didn’t* include their capped attendance numbers in the plan they submitted to the county to be permitted to reopen?  If they did someone should be able to get that under FL’s Sunshine Law and it seems like one of the many organizations that reports on Disney World might want to get on that.


They were not because they weren’t required by the government to be shared publicly.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

rteetz said:


> They were not because they weren’t required by the government to be shared publicly.


So the county approved a “safety plan” without knowing the number of people that Disney was capping?  That seems ridiculous as well.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Who the heck is being guilted into going?




You will of course deny and object, but this post of yours to paraphrase it sure sounded like you were suggesting that Florida people's jobs depends on people going so if people are willing to risk going out for groceries then they should go to theme parks as well. That's how it read to me considering you posted it in response to lack of demand right now.




rteetz said:


> The grocery store is unsafe too. No place in this country is 100% safe. Non-essential activities are still not recommended but people also need jobs and companies need money. The entire city of Orlando is based on tourism.


----------



## KBoopaloo

mmackeymouse said:


> Yeah, that what is had me worried, even before this weekend happened, which only stoked the fire more.
> 
> One of the vloggers estimated that attendance has at least doubled since opening days. At least, and maybe more.
> 
> Now, I don't know what attendance was in those earlier days, but if it was 10K at MK, that means 20K at MK now....and maybe more. As has been the topic the last few pages...we don't know what the capacity limit is. So, sure, maybe it hasn't reached capacity yet. But, if attendance has doubled in less than a month, I am definitely worried for one month from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing. It involves a certain level of trust that Disney isn't fudging their numbers, and I just don't have that trust. Perhaps the reason they haven't been selling out at their current capacity is because they have increased the numbers for the same-day sales bucket so high, it will never reach capacity. We don't know what the same-day sales bucket is....we can only trust that they have a reasonable number in mind and that they will abide by that limit.
> 
> But, maybe a week into this whole thing, they decided to quadruple the day guest bucket....again, we don't know.


I am not trying to be harsh but if you aren’t willing to trust them and take them at their word that they are operating at a reduced capacity that they deemed safe then maybe you need to just not go.   They are never going to provide the kind of info you are asking for no matter how much we go back and forth about it here.


----------



## Geomom

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. Step out of this thread and opinions are very different elsewhere.
> 
> I meant to look back at some live streaming earlier as I was wondering if many kids were in the park. If there isn't it would back up the opinion that its mainly vloggers/CMs and local APs in the parks to me rather than families on vacation.


We just got back from a 2 week trip to Disney, we saw families with little kids there, certainly not as many as usual, but there were some..  When we were at Epcot Thursday we saw a group ahead of us in line for Frozen with matching shirts, overheard them talking...there were 92 of them in the park, each shirt numbered for their spot in the family from grandparents down to the babies (and the shirts had each person's name.)  We saw a different group of them at MK Friday on Jungle cruise...with numbers 91 and 92...the littlest one in a front carrier, maybe 4 mths old?  We were surprised people would do family reunions at Disney right now.  So it's not just vloggers and local APs there now.  We kept our trip as we're DVC with active APs, cheap airfare, and the kids are 16 and 20--we knew we would all be able to follow the guidelines...and we all needed a little magic after 4 mths of staying home.  It was a relaxing trip and a good mental break.


----------



## anthony2k7

Geomom said:


> We just got back from a 2 week trip to Disney, we saw families with little kids there, certainly not as many as usual, but there were some..  When we were at Epcot Thursday we saw a group ahead of us in line for Frozen with matching shirts, overheard them talking...there were 92 of them in the park, each shirt numbered for their spot in the family from grandparents down to the babies (and the shirts had each person's name.)  We saw a different group of them at MK Friday on Jungle cruise...with numbers 91 and 92...the littlest one in a front carrier, maybe 4 mths old?  We were surprised people would do family reunions at Disney right now.  So it's not just vloggers and local APs there now.  We kept our trip as we're DVC with active APs, cheap airfare, and the kids are 16 and 20--we knew we would all be able to follow the guidelines...and we all needed a little magic after 4 mths of staying home.  It was a relaxing trip and a good mental break.


I guess if you have organised a trip of 92 people you may be a little more determined to go ahead with it regardless of whatever is going on!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t remember who mentioned it, but I’m watching Tim Tracker from 5 days ago at the MK and there are kids in the park.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t remember who mentioned it, but I’m watching Tim Tracker from 5 days ago at the MK and there are kids in the park.


I don’t think there’s no kids, and maybe the numbers have ticked up in recent days, but there were a lot of empty stroller parking pics posted in this very thread, and wait times on popular kids rides do seem to be more down compared to the thrill rides.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Goodness... it looks like we need some new park updates again


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> You will of course deny and object, but this post of yours to paraphrase it sure sounded like you were suggesting that Florida people's jobs depends on people going so if people are willing to risk going out for groceries then they should go to theme parks as well. That's how it read to me considering you posted it in response to lack of demand right now.


That’s a fact. They do. I’m not guilting people into going though. Everyone can and will do what they want. WDW employs over 75,000 people.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> They were not because they weren’t required by the government to be shared publicly.



I could also see this as a security reason also.

I dont think any of the big parks are going to give out an EXACT number.

And I am willing to bet we wont have an EXACT number for Disneyland also


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> That’s a fact. They do. I’m not guilting people into going though. Everyone can and will do what they want. WDW employs over 75,000 people.


So why even mention number of employees when talking about demand? Two different subjects.


----------



## mmackeymouse

KBoopaloo said:


> I am not trying to be harsh but if you aren’t willing to trust them and take them at their word that they are operating at a reduced capacity that they deemed safe then maybe you need to just not go.   They are never going to provide the kind of info you are asking for no matter how much we go back and forth about it here.




Okay let me ask this....have you been to a grocery store/superstore and seen them *say* there is a capacity and yet they never seem to reach said capacity? It always seems to be status quo in the store as far as crowds. So, I don't know what reduced capacity you are using, store whose name sounds like Dolltart, but it looks like a regular day in here. 

Have you been in a restaurant that had the "limit" posted on the door, and then you walk in the door and clearly, clearly, they are exceeding said limit? (Side note: had one restaurant near me at 50%, but they actually shut down half their dining room, and crammed their 50% capacity in 50% of the restaurant, so it was essentially wall-to-wall in there. Morons.)

My point is...it's nothing against Disney. But, you can see why I would not be at all surprised for a major corporation with much, much, much more money on the line to do what many of the lower level businesses have been doing nationwide. (Fudging/ignoring capacity)


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> So why even mention number of employees when talking about demand? Two different subjects.


You responded talking about jobs.

The parks are open and there is no evidence of them re-closing soon. Should they be open? Who knows. Do CMs need work? Yes. Is attendance and demand good? No. What more are you looking for exactly?


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> Fudging/ignoring capacity)


I bet Disney wishes they were in that position. They aren’t because demand isn’t there. There is no reason for them to fudge or ignore capacity numbers.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> I bet Disney wishes they were in that position. They aren’t because demand isn’t there. There is no reason for them to fudge or ignore capacity numbers.



This weekend seems to bear otherwise, as far as demand goes.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. Step out of this thread and opinions are very different elsewhere.
> 
> I meant to look back at some live streaming earlier as I was wondering if many kids were in the park. If there isn't it would back up the opinion that its mainly vloggers/CMs and local APs in the parks to me rather than families on vacation.


This whole thread is about theme park operations on a Disney forum with mega Disney fans? What exactly do you expect? This is bordering on trolling at this point.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Anyway......if someone could report a rumor that they are opening up Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian....that would make my whole week.


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> This weekend seems to bear otherwise, as far as demand goes.


Examples? As @CastAStone pointed out MK was a 2 out of 10 from Touring Plans. That certainly isn’t high demand.


----------



## Jrb1979

mmackeymouse said:


> This weekend seems to bear otherwise, as far as demand goes.


I think it's just that they have opened more spots for CM's and AP holders. I bet if you look at spots for resort guests its not close to full.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> You responded talking about jobs.
> 
> The parks are open and there is no evidence of them re-closing soon. Should they be open? Who knows. Do CMs need work? Yes. Is attendance and demand good? No. What more are you looking for exactly?


No I didn't. The original post I replied to was about risk of doing things.

I then quoted your post where for some reason you felt the need to mention how Floridas tourist industry is impacted by lack of demand from people not wanting to go.


----------



## mmackeymouse

rteetz said:


> Examples? As @CastAStone pointed out MK was a 2 out of 10 from Touring Plans. That certainly isn’t high demand.



I'm referring to Epcot specifically, as there were a few reports who knows how many pages ago from posters that Epcot seemed crowded. One said it seemed like a normal FW Festival Saturday.

Also, I watched a Michael Kay video where Epcot looked busy, and that wasn't even from this weekend, so if this weekend was busier than that video...then it was probably pretty busy.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> No I didn't. The original post I replied to was about risk of doing things.
> 
> I then quoted your post where for some reason you felt the need to mention how Floridas tourist industry is impacted by lack of demand from people not wanting to go.


Again, what are you looking for? What do you want me to say?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

anthony2k7 said:


> I know. Step out of this thread and opinions are very different elsewhere.
> 
> I meant to look back at some live streaming earlier as I was wondering if many kids were in the park. If there isn't it would back up the opinion that its mainly vloggers/CMs and local APs in the parks to me rather than families on vacation.


There were definitely kids last week. Stroller parking was relatively empty, but idk if it just matched the lower park attendance. Obv hard to know if the kids in the parks are local, but for what it's worth, we did see kids at CBR (presumably mostly non-local?).


----------



## rteetz

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm referring to Epcot specifically, as there were a few reports who knows how many pages ago from posters that Epcot seemed crowded. One said it seemed like a normal FW Festival Saturday.
> 
> Also, I watched a Michael Kay video where Epcot looked busy, and that wasn't even from this weekend, so if this weekend was busier than that video...then it was probably pretty busy.


I must’ve missed that then.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm referring to Epcot specifically, as there were a few reports who knows how many pages ago from posters that Epcot seemed crowded. One said it seemed like a normal FW Festival Saturday.
> 
> Also, I watched a Michael Kay video where Epcot looked busy, and that wasn't even from this weekend, so if this weekend was busier than that video...then it was probably pretty busy.


It’s a Saturday in the summer. Locals are there and some can only get Epcot as their park for a weekend day. School in Orange County starts tomorrow, so this was a last hurrah weekend for a lot of people. But again I ask, what does the actual number matter? If you knew the cap number for each park would that make you feel better? Would you know how close to that cap the parks are on any given day? It wouldn’t make any difference. You’d still have to trust Disney that they were abiding by the cap even if you had that magical number.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> This whole thread is about theme park operations on a Disney forum with mega Disney fans? What exactly do you expect? This is bordering on trolling at this point.


Bordering? You have way more patience than i do.  
I don't understand how people that have not come at all are so convinced they have a better understanding of the current situation


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Bordering? You have way more patience than i do.
> I don't understand how people that have not come at all are so convinced they have a better understanding of the current situation



Yep it’s not bordering at this point. I think people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I also wonder if people are put off of booking because of which hotels are open and which are closed? Not much choice in the moderates or values.
> 
> A*lso I bet some people are assuming, correctly or not, that Disney will be offering resort discounts, so they are waiting to book.*
> 
> I'm not talking of now, but later this year into next.



While I know I shouldn't be, I was/am really surprised they didn't offer better discounts considering how little you're getting right now - significantly cut hours, attractions, restaurants etc...


----------



## Aimeedyan

Well, we were crazy enough to visit a theme park right now (again...) and went to the MK today. It was busy, similar to the MK crowds a couple of weeks ago and not unlike Epcot last night. 

We did a Capture Your Moment (or is it Memories?) photo session and it was FANTASTIC. We've never done one! It was for our baby, as I had no interest in capturing this moment in mask history, and they were wonderful with him and we have the most precious photos of him.

Yes - there were lots of children, ours included  

Anyways. So so so so hot but the CM's were all amazing at both MK and Epcot this weekend. Across the board helpful, chatty, and very friendly.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> And yet the parks are open...



Not because it's a good idea. But because of poor leadership.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Not because it's a good idea. But because of poor leadership.



Sigh
But they are, indeed, open. I don’t understand continuous debate about how they shouldn’t be. Maybe it’s just not my thing to argue about things that like.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

anthony2k7 said:


> I guess if you have organised a trip of 92 people you may be a little more determined to go ahead with it regardless of whatever is going on!


I think if you successfully organized a family reunion of 92 people in matching shirts at WDW in the mist of a global pandemic less than a month after reopening than you earn a night in Cinderella’s castle and some sort of national medal.
And if you are on these boards make yourself known because I bow down to your vacation planning skills.


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> Not because it's a good idea. But because of poor leadership.


Here we go again... 

Friendly reminder this entire thread is *supposed* to be about theme park operational updates.


----------



## mshanson3121

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay let me ask this....have you been to a grocery store/superstore and seen them *say* there is a capacity and yet they never seem to reach said capacity? It always seems to be status quo in the store as far as crowds. So, I don't know what reduced capacity you are using, store whose name sounds like Dolltart, but it looks like a regular day in here.
> 
> Have you been in a restaurant that had the "limit" posted on the door, and then you walk in the door and clearly, clearly, they are exceeding said limit? (Side note: had one restaurant near me at 50%, but they actually shut down half their dining room, and crammed their 50% capacity in 50% of the restaurant, so it was essentially wall-to-wall in there. Morons.)
> 
> My point is...it's nothing against Disney. But, you can see why *I would not be at all surprised for a major corporation with much, much, much more money on the line to do what many of the lower level businesses have been doing nationwide. (Fudging/ignoring capacity)*



But do they really have more to lose than say the small, independent businesses? I look at our local area. The large corporate chains are definitely the ones fudging numbers and letting things slide. Yet, for the most part, the small places are being very compliant. To me, I would see the little guys as have the most to lose and the most to gain by fudging things, because they don't have the reserves that Disney does. Does it perhaps boil down to reputation, and just knowing they're big enough to survive? I mean if a small independent business gets a reputation of not taking Covid protocols seriously, that could quickly put them out of business. Whereas, the large chain stores, or a place like Disney, they might get a small slap on the wrist and told to do better, they might even lose some business over it, but they're large enough they can manage that loss.



rteetz said:


> *This whole thread is about theme park operations on a Disney forum with mega Disney fans? What exactly do you expect?* This is bordering on trolling at this point.



Probably that they still maintain touch with reality? Or still be capable of seeing beyond their ... oie, I don't want to say it but... bubbles? See beyond their infatuation and understand that they are the exception, not the rule?



SaintsManiac said:


> Sigh
> But they are, indeed, open. *I don’t understand continuous debate about how they shouldn’t be*. Maybe it’s just not my thing to argue about things that like.



They just had their Q3 meetings a few days ago and announced they fell short of projections because the demand isn't there. They then announced that they're already going to be cutting back hours, again. The demand isn't there because many people are not comfortable going to the parks right now. Why? Because they feel it's unsafe. Many are going to feel the parks shouldn't be open right now. I don't see how anyone could think it wouldn't be a topic of discussion.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Where’s my Ratatouille update they put some new screws in a work fence and INEEDAERIALPHOTOS


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> They just had their Q3 meetings a few days ago and announced they fell short of projections because the demand isn't there; that they're already going to be cutting back hours, again. The demand isn't there because many people are not comfortable going to the parks right now. Why? Because they feel it's unsafe. Many are going to feel the parks shouldn't be open right now. I don't see how anyone could think it wouldn't be a topic of discussion.


Q3 did not include any time that the parks were open. The parks were closed for the entirety of Q3.


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> It’s a Saturday in the summer. Locals are there and some can only get Epcot as their park for a weekend day. School in Orange County starts tomorrow, so this was a last hurrah weekend for a lot of people. But again I ask, what does the actual number matter? If you knew the cap number for each park would that make you feel better? Would you know how close to that cap the parks are on any given day? It wouldn’t make any difference. You’d still have to trust Disney that they were abiding by the cap even if you had that magical number.



Okay....but the point of the matter is....if the park was within the allowed capacity, and the result was "very busy," then maybe their capacity is just too high. If "last hurrah" created a crowd to the point of seeming like a normal day...then maybe they overestimated the limits. 

And yes, it would make me feel better; because even if I don't know the exact numbers every day, I would at least know the *possible* maximum.


----------



## AmberMV

I know this link was posted but was this part of the link discussed?  Pretty interesting that MK was a 2/10 crowd yesterday but Universal was a 9/10 crowd


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> I know this link was posted but was this part of the link discussed?  Pretty interesting that MK was a 2/10 crowd yesterday but Universal was a 9/10 crowd
> View attachment 517015


Yes @CastAStone posted it.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> Q3 did not include any time that the parks were open. The parks were closed for the entirety of Q3.




Attendance projections for re-opening (what I am referencing) were discussed at the Q3 meetings.


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> Yes @CastAStone posted it.


My bad. I didn't see the bottom part where he talked about UO's crowd.  But TP is saying that we should expect holidays to be busier than other days..which we would think would be common sense but there will be countless photos of crowds and shocked people come the next holiday I would bet on it.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> Yup wait times are high at all 4 parks today. 40 min wait for Tomorrowland Speedway


Until


skeeter31 said:


> It’s a Saturday in the summer. Locals are there and some can only get Epcot as their park for a weekend day. School in Orange County starts tomorrow, so this was a last hurrah weekend for a lot of people. But again I ask, what does the actual number matter? If you knew the cap number for each park would that make you feel better? Would you know how close to that cap the parks are on any given day? It wouldn’t make any difference. You’d still have to trust Disney that they were abiding by the cap even if you had that magical number.


Epcot picks up on weekends because locals who want to hit food and wine can do it for more than two- three hours.  You get off work at 5 Monday-Friday you aren’t going to waste your time trying to go to food and wine with Epcot closing early.  You wait until Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> My bad. I didn't see the bottom part where he talked about UO's crowd.  But TP is saying that we should expect holidays to be busier than other days..which we would think would be common sense but there will be countless photos of crowds and shocked people come the next holiday I would bet on it.


Yeah I think any sort of holiday weekend is going to be busier than other days. Universal also doesn’t have a reservation system. We also don’t have insight to if they have changed their capacity at all since starting.


----------



## CastAStone

Touring Plans is based on wait times, not attendance. Universal’s wait times have a substantially wider range than MKs.

You could go to USF some days in precovid and not wait more than 10 minutes for anything but Minions and Gringotts. That’s a 1/10 at Universal.

At MK a 1/10 is still 1 hour+ midday waits at Space, Splash, Big Thunder, Peter Pan, and 90+ at 7DMT, with 30+ minute waits at POTC, JC, and HM.

The scales are not comparable and should not be compared.

Also remember TP is measuring wait times not crowds. Given the extensive social distancing measures both parks have in place, I just don’t think you can translate that into an attendance estimate. I’d bet real money that MK had more visitors today than USF.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Sigh
> But they are, indeed, open. I don’t understand continuous debate about how they shouldn’t be. Maybe it’s just not my thing to argue about things that like.



100% this

No amount of wishing and praying on DISboards is going to shut them back down. So the “should they, shouldnt they” argument is completely irrelevant now. They are open. They’re not going to close because some members on a message board want them to. If you dont like that they’re open, I’m sorry? I dont know what to tell you. They’re providing jobs to CMs and entertainment/joy to people that were held up in their homes for months. For all intents and purposes they’ve done very well with their safety measures. They made it through a spike and decline without any outbreak. Disney was never going to shut WDW down until a vaccine was ready and available for the masses, that was always purely wishful thinking from people that dont want them to be open.


----------



## Dentam

AmberMV said:


> My bad. I didn't see the bottom part where he talked about UO's crowd.  But TP is saying that we should expect holidays to be busier than other days..which we would think would be common sense but there will be countless photos of crowds and shocked people come the next holiday I would bet on it.


Well, for me there is shock seeing crowds because that is what should be avoided right now and what Disney had to agree to basically in order to reopen. Holiday or not.


----------



## KBoopaloo

mmackeymouse said:


> Okay let me ask this....have you been to a grocery store/superstore and seen them *say* there is a capacity and yet they never seem to reach said capacity? It always seems to be status quo in the store as far as crowds. So, I don't know what reduced capacity you are using, store whose name sounds like Dolltart, but it looks like a regular day in here.
> 
> Have you been in a restaurant that had the "limit" posted on the door, and then you walk in the door and clearly, clearly, they are exceeding said limit? (Side note: had one restaurant near me at 50%, but they actually shut down half their dining room, and crammed their 50% capacity in 50% of the restaurant, so it was essentially wall-to-wall in there. Morons.)
> 
> My point is...it's nothing against Disney. But, you can see why I would not be at all surprised for a major corporation with much, much, much more money on the line to do what many of the lower level businesses have been doing nationwide. (Fudging/ignoring capacity)


The grocery store I go to has increased their capacity once since we moved from one phase to the next and the crowd inside always seems to match accordingly. There are more people in there when I go now than when I went in March but there is never as many people as pre-COVID days. But I also go to the grocery store at what is a decidedly less busy time - every two weeks on a Saturday night - because I want to avoid crowds as much as possible. And I have not been inside a restaurant since the first week of March because I personally don’t feel indoor dining is safe at this time so I can’t speak to that. But that is exactly my point - I am doing and not doing the things I feel comfortable with using the information I have. If I was nervous that Disney was fudging their numbers and crowding too many people into the parks then I wouldn’t go. That is the nature of every decision we all make these days.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WonderlandisReality said:


> I think if you successfully organized a family reunion of 92 people in matching shirts at WDW in the mist of a global pandemic less than a month after reopening than you earn a night in Cinderella’s castle and some sort of national medal.
> And if you are on these boards make yourself known because I bow down to your vacation planning skills.



Really that person needs to be running the whole show at this point, possibly the entire US.

I want to see their Disney spreadsheet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really that person needs to be running the whole show at this point, possibly the entire US.
> 
> I want to see their Disney spreadsheet.



 Maybe they did it because you don’t need a spreadsheet right now!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really that person needs to be running the whole show at this point, possibly the entire US.
> 
> I want to see their Disney spreadsheet.



DFB cant take and post scintillating click bait pictures if the entire group is all wearing matching shirts. The guests are adapting, evolving, getting smarter


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> 100% this
> 
> No amount of wishing and praying on DISboards is going to shut them back down. So the “should they, shouldnt they” argument is completely irrelevant now. They are open. They’re not going to close because some members on a message board want them to. If you dont like that they’re open, I’m sorry? I dont know what to tell you. They’re providing jobs to CMs and entertainment/joy to people that were held up in their homes for months. For all intents and purposes they’ve done very well with their safety measures. They made it through a spike and decline without any outbreak. Disney was never going to shut WDW down until a vaccine was ready and available for the masses, that was always purely wishful thinking from people that dont want them to be open.



Well said.

Disney, while certainly far from the best in communication skills during this pandemic, closed, waited longer than a lot of people thought they should, opened later than Universal, and then opened with some necessary restrictions. Their opening was too soon for some, and not early enough for others. Nothing can change now, they are open, and will continue to be open for the foreseeable future. Hours might change, Resorts might open and close, but Walt Disney World will be open. It's time to move on past that debate.

There were those who though that if Disney wasn't open by July, they'd be doomed. Nonsense. There were others who said the mask rules would be relaxed by the time they opened in July, if not soon after. Again, more nonsense. Some of those people have disappeared from this thread because they were wrong. A lively debate is fine, but some have made it much too personal in here much too often. The Parks have opened. It's okay to disagree with that decision, but lets move on and look at how Disney reacts in the fall and winter, what happens with hours, the resorts, Christmas decorations, etc.

We can, and should, continue to evaluate how Disney performs in this pandemic. That includes giving them credit where credit is due, and criticizing them when necessary. But i think the 'they should never have opened' argument is done. Let's move on.


----------



## Mit88

TropicalDIS said:


> Well said.
> 
> Disney, while certainly far from the best in communication skills during this pandemic, closed, waited longer than a lot of people thought they should, opened later than Universal, and then opened with some necessary restrictions. Their opening was too soon for some, and not early enough for others. Nothing can change now, they are open, and will continue to be open for the foreseeable future. Hours might change, Resorts might open and close, but Walt Disney World will be open. It's time to move on past that debate.
> 
> There were those who though that if Disney wasn't open by July, they'd be doomed. Nonsense. There were others who said the mask rules would be relaxed by the time they opened in July, if not soon after. Again, more nonsense. Some of those people have disappeared from this thread because they were wrong. A lively debate is fine, but some have made it much too personal in here much too often. The Parks have opened. It's okay to disagree with that decision, but lets move on and look at how Disney reacts in the fall and winter, what happens with hours, the resorts, Christmas decorations, etc.
> 
> We can, and should, continue to evaluate how Disney performs in this pandemic. That includes giving them credit where credit is due, and criticizing them when necessary. But i think the 'they should never have opened' argument is done. Let's move on.



I thought they’d be open before July to have something domestic parks related to bring to the table at the Q3 reports because Q3 ended on June 30th. I said they’d be open June 1st because there were plenty of signs pointing towards it being open on that day, but it was all signs that I saw because in my mind that was going to be the date from the start.

I was was wrong twice on that one. 

Up until around early May I thought mask mandates were going to be lax to a point where they’re suggested, not required at the parks. Once mid May hit I flipped 180 and didnt see Disney opening up without masks being mandatory.

Again, I was wrong until I changed my opinion.

Ive admitted to being wrong about those things and other things many, many times. But I also dont claim that my opinions are anything more than just that, opinions. I dont have “sources” like a certain someone on WDWmagic claims. Its ok to admit you’re wrong. If I was never wrong about my opinions, I’d have enough money to throw at a Club 33 membership. And pay Disney to put on an after hours fireworks show just for me.


Disney has done a lot of things right so far, and have done some things that are not so good, but seems to have fixed some of these things. One thing I still think they need to get right is changing the BG process for RotR. I still see pictures of people not eating/drinking or in a relaxation zone with masks off or nose out. While CMs cant be on top of every guest making sure they’re enforcing the rules at all times, from stories I’ve heard, they can still do better with enforcement. But you’re seeing a lot less distancing issues outside of DHS recently, and thats good. Even when things were going wrong, it wasn’t getting out of hand where they lost control of the guests. Issues seem to get resolved quickly.

They’ve proved that they were ready to open up when they did, and have done so responsibly, safety wise. If Disney was losing control of the parks and guests where you’re continuously see guests on top of each other, no one wearing masks while passing CMs not saying anything, Disney loading up ride vehicles with strangers not spaced out. Then maybe the “They shouldnt be open” argument would carry more weight right now. But they’re not breaking laws, running a lawless operation. There’s a reason people are saying they feel incredibly safe while on property


----------



## mattpeto

I certainly respect the concern that the posters have about moving too fast or being open at all.

But man, I also want Disney to be operational after the pandemic.  If they wait until there is immunity (vaccine, herd, advanced treatment), Disney might not recover.  With Disneyland closed, nothing is certain right now.  

I want them to tread lightly and that’s what they are doing.  Hopefully minimizing losses, keeping people employed and everyone safe as much as humanly possible.


----------



## constanze

yulilin3 said:


> Bordering? You have way more patience than i do.
> I don't understand how people that have not come at all are so convinced they have a better understanding of the current situation


This!!!!


----------



## Jothmas

No matter what the total attendance is at any one moment, people are not evenly distributed throughout the park. When I was at MK, I could see how the lines for various attractions would wax and wane throughout the day and that some open areas were nearly empty at one time of the day and then "crowded" at a different time. I think if a person wants to avoid crowds, they will be able to visually see where the herd is at the moment at move to a different park of the park until the crowd disperses.


----------



## twinmom13

Mit88 said:


> I see parents with kids in Target going through the toy aisle. Is that essential?


As a mother of two kids who have been home almost continuously since mid-March: Yes... yes it is absolutely essential.


----------



## mrhat

I agree there's less kids, it just makes sense that most families have higher economic concerns regarding Disney trips even locals (not sold that it's all about greater fear among parents than general population), but don't think wait times on thrill rides really relate to volume of kids when you're walking on things like FoP.... It's just low crowds in general.


Besides my 3 year old went on everything that she could height wise (42 in) last time we were there. Her favorite two rides were slinky and test track.... I haven't seen "bigger" rides like RR, Space mountain, FoP, Mission space have tremendously long waits compared to "kids" rides like Peter pan or frozen.  Least we forget CoA


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris has cancelled the Halloween parties. 
The season itself will still take place, so fingers crossed for some good alternative shows and Meet & Greets. (Don't think we will be back to normal by then) 

26 September - 1 November Halloween season
7 November - 10 January Christmas season


----------



## JM23457

twinmom13 said:


> As a mother of two kids who have been home almost continuously since mid-March: Yes... yes it is absolutely essential.


Agreed. It is essential, as are our family vacations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StageTek said:


> I wonder how many people are planning this? I was planning a 14 day trip for the 50th with a split-stay at POP/POFQ. But I've always wanted to stay at the Contemporary so I thought 3 or 4 nights there around Oct 1 would be great - then on to POFQ and, maybe a few days at POP to ease some of the cost.



Obviously anecdotal but everyone has have been talking with related to booking on property for the 50th everyone either did book the Contemporary or at least considered it - largely due to bring able to walk to MK

We got quotes for it but I just couldn't pull the trigger at the rack rate for even the Garden Wing, so we are at Caribbean Beach (for now, will monitor any discounts, etc)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> I’ve seen several pictures posted of empty stroller parking around many of the rides.  (And also nonexistent wait times for popular rides for kids and families (like Frozen in Epcot), when there are still some waits for the thrill rides (like test track).)



It seems to vary - I have seen what you pay out but I have also seen other clips of stroller parking areas a bit more full and at one point saw that the line for the Frozen ride went all the way to China (I think with all the spacing it still was only like a 20min wait).

I do think there are less kids/families than would be typically but it also isn't 99% bloggers and childless millennials


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I bet Disney wishes they were in that position. They aren’t because demand isn’t there. There is no reason for them to fudge or ignore capacity numbers.



Although it seems if they wanted more bodies in the parks they could increase capacity in the passholder bucket (even if just "day of") - other than Epcot seems like that bucket is empty most days

But the demand from what they see as the higher $ spend/day guest isn't there (to a super high degree) those traveling in for a week, etc


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

No worries. I am doing my best to spend as much as I can apparently.  That darn AP discount.
"Well we can buy these now, then when we come back in March we wont need to buy as much" 
I've seen more kids than I thought I would. (We have 3 with us)

A lot of lines look long, but its because they cant use the usual queue. (which has been covered, just repeating)  Some are over stated, but I think they are getting a better judgement on that now.
To really avoid crowds, early then late still applies. And at MK, hangout in the gardens to avoid the exiting crowds and those who sneak masks off to smoke a cigarette on the walk out...
We have found ourselves a few times pulling off to the side and letting those who are above the rules walk wayyyy ahead...
CMs are going above and beyond to welcome and engage as much as they can.
We had a waiter at Topolinos who was awesome, and sincerely thanked us multiple times for coming and trusting in these times. I thanked him for being here for us.


----------



## musika

Sneaks in....



anthony2k7 said:


> I guess if you have organised a trip of 92 people you may be a little more determined to go ahead with it regardless of whatever is going on!




(But how did they all fit on the carpets?? Answer the important questions here people)

Sneaks out....


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> This is bordering on trolling at this point.


It's been trolling for the last three months.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292793868023410689


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292809095381229568


----------



## everreal15

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I'm not caught up so idk how many responses you've gotten. On July 31 and Aug 2, walking paths in DS were pretty crowded, esp around WOD ~7-8 pm. Mask compliance seemed good. I only saw one person take his off (to take selfies by the benches outside the bathrooms near a Chicken Guy ), but a security guard told him to put it back on.
> Tables at Morimoto were spaced out (every other table had signs saying they were not in use). The bathrooms were clean.
> We had drinks on the patio at Jock Lindseys, but when we walked through the interior, it wasn't packed.
> The Boathouse was, unfortunately, very full. It didn't look like they were distancing tables, and we asked to be seated on the patio (tables were a bit further away from one another out there, too). They also had an unmasked duo of piano players/singers playing.
> There was only one entrance into WOD, all the way around the side. The line to get in was long but moved pretty fast. Inside, we tried to distance but many other customers did not.
> The inside of the LEGO Store wasn't as crowded, and people were a bit more distanced.



Thanks so much for the reply. It seems decent at least. We have been planning on doing most of our Disney Springs stuff earlier in the day than usual this time around. Usually we like to hang out there at night but I don't see us doing that this year. We do have a reservation at Morimoto so its nice to hear they were spaced out well. And it seems like Boathouse has been filling in a little too much for some peoples comfort from the beginning of the reopening. We ate there last time so I'm fine skipping. 

Thanks again for the report. We're still excited to head there next month. It will just be differing, still awesome but different.


----------



## Disney Bobby

AK closing a 5pm.  MK at 6pm.  HS and Epcot at 7pm.  Due to cancellations?  That's just going to cause a bunch more cancellations.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Bobby said:


> AK closing a 5pm.  MK at 6pm.  HS and Epcot at 7pm.  Due to cancellations?  That's just going to cause a bunch more cancellations.



but is the lost revenue from cancellations more or less than the expenses saved by reducing the hours and by having to handle less people on property?  

I assume management thinks the trade of is a net positive to the bottom line


----------



## ArielRae

I keep seeing people mention their grocery stores capacity. My grocery store has this screen on your way in to let you know their capacity. It is nice to see how many people are currently in the store to make the decision to enter or not.

The photo below shows the stores capacity at 466 max.
There are currently 29 people in the store so 437 more may enter.
If the store met that max it would be terribly crowed even for a normal day precovid.

Photo was taken at 8:00am. You can see the number tick up and down as you enter and leave.


----------



## Dentam

Wow, none of our stores here have that - nice!


----------



## SaintsManiac

ArielRae said:


> I keep seeing people mention their grocery stores capacity. My grocery store has this screen on your way in to let you know their capacity. It is nice to see how many people are currently in the store to make the decision to enter or not.
> 
> The photo below shows the stores capacity at 466 max.
> There are currently 29 people in the store so 437 more may enter.
> If the store met that max it would be terribly crowed even for a normal day precovid.
> View attachment 517154
> photo taken at 8:00am




Nothing like that around here. I had to wait in line to enter Costco last month, but it was quick. Trader Joe's ALWAYS has a line when I try to go. I would love to see something like this there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ArielRae said:


> I keep seeing people mention their grocery stores capacity. My grocery store has this screen on your way in to let you know their capacity. It is nice to see how many people are currently in the store to make the decision to enter or not.
> 
> The photo below shows the stores capacity at 466 max.
> There are currently 29 people in the store so 437 more may enter.
> If the store met that max it would be terribly crowed even for a normal day precovid.
> View attachment 517154
> photo taken at 8:00am



nothing like that here - we did have workers our front a while ago and wouldn't let people in if there were capacity issues but there haven't been any issues like that for weeks if not months.

One chain did set up to book a reservation on Open Table, but again, it hasn't been an issue so no point in booking a reservation


----------



## rteetz

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...eports-16-billion-loss-second-quarter-of-2020


----------



## Moliphino

Disney Bobby said:


> AK closing a 5pm.  MK at 6pm.  HS and Epcot at 7pm.  Due to cancellations?  That's just going to cause a bunch more cancellations.



I just canceled a trip, but it's for before the hours are reduced. Just can't justify traveling yet. I have another for a month later, whether I go or not will depend on how the virus is doing not park hours.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Not sure if this has been discussed, but Must  Do Disney has been moved from channel 4 to 73 on resort TVs. This morning people were reporting Must Do Disney was totally gone, but they hid it down on channel 73. Presumably moved it due to the number of things Stacy covers that are not available right now. I think this is a relevant operational update 

It is apparently still available on channel 73,  so if you are going, don’t panic!


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...eports-16-billion-loss-second-quarter-of-2020


Surprised it isn’t more when your entire business is shutdown.



> [Royal Caribbean Group indicated 2021 cruise bookings are trending well and is within historical ranges./QUOTE]



plus 60% are new reservations


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


>


I wonder if maybe the reason they are not opening up the AP bucket more despite seemingly having space is because they are hoping that the photos and reports of near empty parks will tempt out of state non APs to book a trip somewhere down the line and they have gambled that the chances of enticing enough people to do that by showing very empty parks could be more profitable than just letting the local APs in for more days. We’ve seen here how people get antsy when the parks have a day where it seems more crowded and start to wonder if they really want to take their trip. It might be worth it for Disney to have the optics of empty parks to get out of state people with weeklong resort stays to keep their trips or out of state people with no trip planned to book one. Maybe I am overthinking it but there has to be some reason for it that they have justified to themselves.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> *but is the lost revenue from cancellations more or less than the expenses saved by reducing the hours and by having to handle less people on property? *
> 
> I assume management thinks the trade of is a net positive to the bottom line



For sure this. BUT... are they considering the amount of people they are likely to have cancel on them when they start making yet more cut backs? Have they factored that loss in?


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> For sure this. BUT... are they considering the amount of people they are likely to have cancel on them when they start making yet more cut backs? Have they factored that loss in?


I'm sure the executives of one of the largest companies in the country haven't considered that at all.......


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> I'm sure the executives of one of the largest companies in the country haven't considered that at all.......



And yet they were surprised at what happened with re-opening when they shouldn't have been....  After all you would think the executives of one of the largest companies in the country would listen when surveys say almost 3/4 of the population feel it's too soon and not safe and they wouldn't travel there, when top experts keep warning that it's too soon to open, that a second spike would happen from areas re-opening too soon, that a second spike was anticipated at any point, anyways, and take all of that into consideration and plan accordingly and yet.... here we are.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> And yet they were surprised at what happened with re-opening when they shouldn't have been....


As stated before, the situation with the virus in Florida changed rapidly between when they announced the WDW reopening and when it actually reopened.  The fact that Florida became the COVID hotspot in the country caused the issue at reopening.  I don't think anyone saw that coming.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

You guys we do this basically daily at this point, Disney isn’t just bumbling along cutting things willy nilly with no concept of how it effects their bottom line. If they are cutting hours like this they know or have a pretty solid idea that there is a positive impact to the company doing so.

Personally I think the people who are willing to go right now overwhelmingly (yes there will be individuals who do not fit this) will still come with two less hours or however many it was they cut per park, and have very high tolerance for changes that would cause cancellations. Especially when you consider how much higher percentage of the guests are local and passholders than before.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> As stated before, the situation with the virus in Florida changed rapidly between when they announced the WDW reopening and when it actually reopened.  The fact that Florida became the COVID hotspot in the country caused the issue at reopening.  I don't think anyone saw that coming.



See my edited comment. They (and everyone) were all warned, repeatedly.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/here...calculate-refunds-for-canceled-annual-passes/


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> And yet they were surprised at what happened with re-opening when they shouldn't have been....  After all you would think the executives of one of the largest companies in the country would listen when surveys say almost 3/4 of the population feel it's too soon and not safe and they wouldn't travel there, when top experts keep warning that it's too soon to open, that a second spike would happen from areas re-opening too soon, that a second spike was anticipated at any point, anyways, and take all of that into consideration and plan accordingly and yet.... here we are.


It was one survey of 1000 people, that came out a week ago. It’s not like there were hundreds of surveys prior to the reopening plans were announced. We need to stop throwing that 72% number around like it’s gospel.


----------



## JacknSally

*
**
*

*The refund amount, if any, for each pass circumstance is unique and based on factors such as: new or renewal, down payment amount, refunds to date, activation date, etc.*
*If the total amount that you paid for your pass(es) (minus any refunds already given and any payments waived, returned or not collected) exceeds the “usable value” (see below) of your pass(es), that excess will be refunded to you.*
*The usable value of your pass(es) equals the total sale price of your pass(es) multiplied by the number of days that you could have visited any park prior to March 16 and divided by the total number of access days to any park permitted under the pass(es) at pass activation.*
*If you made a payment between July 11, 2020 and August 11, 2020 or a payment between March 14, 2020 and April 4, 2020 that was not already refunded, your refund will be at least the amount of any such payment(s).*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> As stated before, the situation with the virus in Florida changed rapidly between when they announced the WDW reopening and when it actually reopened.  The fact that Florida became the COVID hotspot in the country caused the issue at reopening.  I don't think anyone saw that coming.



I do think they planned for and expected major spikes at some point, whether they expected it to line up with opening so perfectly is unknown, but any company anywhere really who isn’t planning for spikes in the future is shortsighted. COVID isn’t under control enough to take that for granted.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> See my edited comment. They (and everyone) were all warned, repeatedly.


Other than the generic "Disney shouldn't have opened because of COVID" warnings, I'm not sure what you're talking about.  If you paid attention to the earnings call, Disney is losing less money by having the parks open than they were when the parks are full and that is their stated goal.  There haven't been any breakouts traced back to WDW.  I'm not sure what more you want.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/here...calculate-refunds-for-canceled-annual-passes/



Ah yes, the information people have been waiting for to make their decision ONE DAY before the deadline. I like your last minute day before the due date style, Disney. Brings me back to my university days .


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> I do think they planned for and expected major spikes at some point, whether they expected it to line up with opening so perfectly is unknown, but any company anywhere really who isn’t planning for spikes in the future is shortsighted. COVID isn’t under control enough to take that for granted.


I agree they had planned for spikes, but they likely didn't forsee a giant spike that lined up perfectly for reopening.  The reality at this point is that Disney (and all theme parks) are just trying to tread water until the COVID situation runs its course and they are making decisions based on that frame of mind.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> Other than the generic "Disney shouldn't have opened because of COVID" warnings, *I'm not sure what you're talking about.*



Okay:

1. You made a sarcastic comment  about how the executives have obviously considered the possibility of more people cancelling due to further cut backs.
2. I replied that they were in fact caught unawares (aka had not properly considered, or had over-anticipated) with their attendance numbers. Which means that it is always within the realm of possibility they could over-anticipate demand.
3. I explained that they really shouldn't have been surprised since even before the Florida spike, surveys were showing the majority of Americans do NOT feel safe travelling or that theme parks should be open. Which would indicate attendance would be low. Also, that everyone was warned over and over that it was too soon to open and that a spike would happen sooner, than later, with things re-opening too soon. So, since the rest of Florida had already opened a few weeks previously, and it takes a few weeks for the snowball to really get rolling, they really should NOT have been surprised at the Florida spike, _nor it's timing_, nor the resulting low numbers. I mean, when the average person sitting at home was able to foresee the Florida spike happening, there's no excuse for a company as large as Disney not to have.

I don't think I can make it any simpler than that.


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> It was one survey of 1000 people, that came out a week ago. It’s not like there were hundreds of surveys prior to the reopening plans were announced. We need to stop throwing that 72% number around like it’s gospel.



There were other surveys done before reopening that showed Americans were not comfortable travelling.


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed, but Must  Do Disney has been moved from channel 4 to 73 on resort TVs. This morning people were reporting Must Do Disney was totally gone, but they hid it down on channel 73. Presumably moved it due to the number of things Stacy covers that are not available right now. I think this is a relevant operational update
> 
> It is apparently still available on channel 73,  so if you are going, don’t panic!


They're gonna have a lot of stays and APs cancelled if they get rid of Stacy. For sure.


----------



## charmed59

On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.

So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.


----------



## Jrb1979

mshanson3121 said:


> There were other surveys done before reopening that showed Americans were not comfortable travelling.


To add to that many aren't going to amusement parks in general.


----------



## mshanson3121

charmed59 said:


> On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.
> 
> So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.



My guess is it's the money. Or it could be the color of the castle, too. That thing is horrid.


----------



## anthony2k7

charmed59 said:


> On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.
> 
> So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.


The list of reasons to not go are quite considerable and I suspect for many people its multiple reasons off the list added together so fixing one or two of those may not be enough to change most peoples opinions.

But what do I know, I'm just a troll apparently.


----------



## Mit88

twinmom13 said:


> As a mother of two kids who have been home almost continuously since mid-March: Yes... yes it is absolutely essential.



This exactly proves my point. 

As we get further from March, the definition of “essential” has become broader. What you’d go out to these “essential” stores and buy in August is much different than what you saw people buy in March. A person running into the grocery store because they’re craving an entenmann's cheese danish and thats all they leave with. Would you have seen that type of purchase in March? I didnt. It was all loaded up grocery carts with meats, dairy, household supplies etc. 

To some people a Disney vacation is “essential” right now the same was a new toy for a child is, the same way a cheese danish is to someone with a craving. With all this stuff open and people are still judging what everyone else is doing, I’d guarantee the people judging also have gone out to stores and have bought something that isnt “essential”


----------



## AmberMV

SeaWorld delays new rides until 2021

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200810-n7ddg3v5dvaeffm6bkanavxvjm-story.html


----------



## Tigger's ally

charmed59 said:


> On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.
> 
> So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.


As someone who has a $10k trip planned for early December, my guess is the money.  I am one of the few whose disposable income has grown during this pandemic (new, better job, no layoff, wife still works, grown kids).  I do know I am lucky.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

For those living in Fl, are masks required in most of the state? If so is it a new requirement,? Numbers are better again today so wondering if that is making a difference?


----------



## AmberMV

mouselovenfamily said:


> For those living in Fl, are masks required in most of the state? If so is it a new requirement,? Numbers are better again today so wondering if that is making a difference?


Some counties have mask mandates, but there is no statewide mask mandate.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> SeaWorld delays new rides until 2021
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200810-n7ddg3v5dvaeffm6bkanavxvjm-story.html


Article is blocked in EU, but is this purely due to not finishing testing or have they still not cleared those liens?


----------



## Moliphino

charmed59 said:


> On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.
> 
> So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.



If I was more local I would go now. But since I'm in an area that's doing better than FL right now and there are quarantine mandates coming home it's just not worth it.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> Article is blocked in EU, but is this purely due to not finishing testing or have they still not cleared those liens?


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Article is blocked in EU, but is this purely due to not finishing testing or have they still not cleared those liens?


No I don't think so. Most parks are delaying their new rides til next year when things might be more normal. Use the new attractions to try and draw back the people that didn't go this year.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> View attachment 517218View attachment 517219View attachment 517220


Thanks!

I'm definitely worried about seaworld/busch. It sounds like they could desperately do with some new investors right now.


----------



## cristen72

Now that the deadline to request AP refunds has arrived, I wonder when they will start selling new APs again?

 With the trips I have planned, I’d still upgrade to one when I go in September.  Even without park hopping I would still come out ahead.


----------



## AmberMV

anthony2k7 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm definitely worried about seaworld/busch. It sounds like they could desperately do with some new investors right now.


If they can pull off Halloween/Christmas events safely they will have a monopoly on that market as UO and Disney have both canceled theirs.  They were able to provide much-desired Fireworks Shows where the other parks didn't so it seems they are really trying to think out of the box and make it work.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay:
> 
> 1. You made a sarcastic comment  about how the executives have obviously considered the possibility of more people cancelling due to further cut backs.
> 2. I replied that they were in fact caught unawares (aka had not properly considered, or had over-anticipated) with their attendance numbers. Which means that it is always within the realm of possibility they could over-anticipate demand.
> 3. I explained that they really shouldn't have been surprised since even before the Florida spike, surveys were showing the majority of Americans do NOT feel safe travelling or that theme parks should be open. Which would indicate attendance would be low. Also, that everyone was warned over and over that it was too soon to open and that a spike would happen sooner, than later, with things re-opening too soon. So, since the rest of Florida had already opened a few weeks previously, and it takes a few weeks for the snowball to really get rolling, they really should NOT have been surprised at the Florida spike, _nor it's timing_, nor the resulting low numbers. I mean, when the average person sitting at home was able to foresee the Florida spike happening, there's no excuse for a company as large as Disney not to have.
> 
> I don't think I can make it any simpler than that.



The point is that the executives have considered all that and arrived at the decision that they made.  Disney was the most cautious of the big three theme park operators in Orlando with opening back up after the shutdown.  They've taken steps to make the environment as safe as possible.  The stated goal from the CEO was to lose less money by having the parks open than they did by having the parks closed.  They have reached that level.  Disney has done what they wanted to.  To keep it simple for you, Disney would be losing more money if they had kept the parks closed than they did with having them opened even with their spike.  It sure seems like that worked out as the better option.  Is that simple enough for you?


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> There were other surveys done before reopening that showed Americans were not comfortable travelling.


This isn't nearly as black and white as you're making it out to be.


----------



## osufeth24

mouselovenfamily said:


> For those living in Fl, are masks required in most of the state? If so is it a new requirement,? Numbers are better again today so wondering if that is making a difference?



I am unsure of how many counties have a mandate.  But it's not statewide..Also not going down that rabbit hole of a discussion


----------



## StageTek

TheMaxRebo said:


> We got quotes for it but I just couldn't pull the trigger at the rack rate for even the Garden Wing,


I was looking at the currect AP rates and figured I'd swing it for the experience. But YIKES! the rack rate for those days is crazy.


----------



## yulilin3

AmberMV said:


> If they can pull off Halloween/Christmas events safely they will have a monopoly on that market as UO and Disney have both canceled theirs.  They were able to provide much-desired Fireworks Shows where the other parks didn't so it seems they are really trying to think out of the box and make it work.
> View attachment 517221


This will surely be an unpopular opinion but SW Christmas is my favorite and in my opinion the best of all 3 parks.  I don't count MVMCP because that's a paid event. I can see SW having a regular event other than capacity inside the theaters where they do their shows.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...eports-16-billion-loss-second-quarter-of-2020



And the stock is taking off as the total revenue numbers were much better than the consensus.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/royal-caribbean-rcl-q2-earnings-133401845.html
https://www.barrons.com/articles/ro...rotocols-51597074183?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## hertamaniac

Moliphino said:


> If I was more local I would go now.



Well, we are lining up to go tomorrow to HS and DS for lunch/dinner for the first time since March 5th.  So I'm going to up my percentage from 50% a few days a go to 72%.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> If they can pull off Halloween/Christmas events safely they will have a monopoly on that market as UO and Disney have both canceled theirs.  They were able to provide much-desired Fireworks Shows where the other parks didn't so it seems they are really trying to think out of the box and make it work.
> View attachment 517221



Busch Gardens hasn’t cancelled Hall-O-Screams. If they keep that on as planned, they’re going to make bank. When the only other game in town is a haunted drive thru that I dont see lasting more than 24 hours after scare actors getting pummeled with vehicles of scared drivers, if you want a scary halloween activity, you’ll go to Tampa. If theyre still running the event, I’m definitely heading there for a night in October


----------



## Mit88

If it weren’t for Guardians, I’d say Rat might get pushed back to 2021 at this point. Then again, they opened RotR and MMRR 3 months apart at the same park, so its not out of the realm of possibility that they do the same with EPCOT. I think if they want attendance at EPCOT and a ride that will generate a 90+ minute wait to spread out the crowd, then open Rat up in the fall.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Well, we are lining up to go tomorrow to HS and DS for lunch/dinner for the first time since March 5th.  So I'm going to up my percentage from 50% a few days a go to 72%.



Ill be one of the 28% twice in the next 11 weeks. But I never see any of these survey’s because I’m not in the demographic that they’re setting these narrative polls up for.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Busch Gardens hasn’t cancelled Hall-O-Screams. If they keep that on as planned, they’re going to make bank. When the only other game in town is a haunted drive thru that I dont see lasting more than 24 hours after scare actors getting pummeled with vehicles of scared drivers, if you want a scary halloween activity, you’ll go to Tampa. If theyre still running the event, I’m definitely heading there for a night in October


I bought SW/BG APs when they ran their special on them. If Howl O Scream happens, we will probably take the kids in their Star Wars outfits


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> When the only other game in town is a haunted drive thru that I dont see lasting more than 24 hours after scare actors getting pummeled with vehicles of scared drivers, if you want a scary halloween activity, you’ll go to Tampa.



I read somewhere that it is drive-in scenes.

https://attractionsmagazine.com/the-haunted-road-halloween-drive-thru-experience-coming-orlando/
Any locals looking to audition for jobs/roles:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfYkg-2Rco-SvOxvH-xuq-eoWgQBBZPvqYj6zlx8IgBfUK0lA/viewform


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I bought SW/BG APs when they ran their special on them. If Howl O Scream happens, we will probably take the kids in their Star Wars outfits



Lol I knew Hall-O-Screams was wrong. Shows how often I’ve gone there. It just always seemed like too far of a drive to make for a night when the Disney parks were open late, HHN was going on. Now with the park hours reduced at Disney, and no HHN, theres no reason for me not to go and finally check it out, if it still happens.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> I read somewhere that it is drive-in scenes.
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/the-haunted-road-halloween-drive-thru-experience-coming-orlando/
> Any locals looking to audition for jobs/roles:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfYkg-2Rco-SvOxvH-xuq-eoWgQBBZPvqYj6zlx8IgBfUK0lA/viewform



So you drive up to screens, put the car in park, and while you’re paying attention to the projection screen, scare actors come out? That would make more sense. The way it was worded at first and how the teaser video explains it, it seemed like you were driving through the woods and scareactors come out and scare you while you’re driving. That just never seemed safe to me. But par for the course for florida lol. I saw a video last week of some guy holding on to the hood of a tractor trailer on the highway swaying back and forth trying to get him off and there was nothing more florida that that


----------



## RamblingMad

mattpeto said:


> I certainly respect the concern that the posters have about moving too fast or being open at all.
> 
> But man, I also want Disney to be operational after the pandemic.  If they wait until there is immunity (vaccine, herd, advanced treatment), Disney might not recover.  With Disneyland closed, nothing is certain right now.
> 
> I want them to tread lightly and that’s what they are doing.  Hopefully minimizing losses, keeping people employed and everyone safe as much as humanly possible.



The question will be: how many rides will survive the pandemic?  And how many hours will the park remain open?


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> So you drive up to screens, put the car in park, and while you’re paying attention to the projection screen, scare actors come out? That would make more sense. The way it was worded at first and how the teaser video explains it, it seemed like you were driving through the woods and scareactors come out and scare you while you’re driving. That just never seemed safe to me. But par for the course for florida lol. I saw a video last week of some guy holding on to the hood of a tractor trailer on the highway swaying back and forth trying to get him off and there was nothing more florida that that


Yes definitely seems safer than having people jump out at you as you drive, otherwise it would be a death trap for the actors. I would think 5+ would get run over every night.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> If it weren’t for Guardians, I’d say Rat might get pushed back to 2021 at this point. Then again, they opened RotR and MMRR 3 months apart at the same park, so its not out of the realm of possibility that they do the same with EPCOT. I think if they want attendance at EPCOT and a ride that will generate a 90+ minute wait to spread out the crowd, then open Rat up in the fall.



The news about Remy seems very quiet and cold as ice these days.  Epcot could use a spark for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

this is an operational update for me, I just go an email from Disney reminding me of my park reservation for MK tomorrow. Never got one before


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> The news about Remy seems very quiet and cold as ice these days.  Epcot could use a spark for sure.


That costs money and judging from all the cuts they are doing, they aren't in a hurry to spend any.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> The news about Remy seems very quiet and cold as ice these days.  Epcot could use a spark for sure.


I’d guess Rat is due to be done with construction around middle of October. Now will they open it then or delay a bit, that’s the million dollar question?


----------



## mattpeto

Jrb1979 said:


> That costs money and judging from all the cuts they are doing, they aren't in a hurry to spend any.



Yeah.  It seems like they are still working on things, just very slowly.  Figured Disney would get a date out there at some point to get people excited again, especially if they want to attract new visitors in the Fall.


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> Yeah.  It seems like they are still working on things, just very slowly.  Figured Disney would get a date out there at some point to get people excited again, especially if they want to attract new visitors in the Fall.


I don't know. All other parks are delaying their new attractions til next season in hopes of by then things will be more normal and they can draw people back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> The news about Remy seems very quiet and cold as ice these days.  Epcot could use a spark for sure.



One little spark of inspiration might do the trick.


----------



## mattpeto

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know. All other parks are delaying their new attractions til next season in hopes of by then things will be more normal and they can draw people back.



Looks like we got MMRR in the nick of time...I missed the attraction by a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Yes definitely seems safer than having people jump out at you as you drive, otherwise it would be a death trap for the actors. I would think 5+ would get run over every night.



5 would be the minimum. The blood on your windshield wouldn’t be fake


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> One little spark of inspiration might do the trick.



My heart wouldn’t be able to handle an EPCOT with no Figment attraction. I dont care how bad the current iteration is. Its better than nothing. I would love a complete overhaul of the attraction, as long as its still a Figment attraction. But if they get rid of it altogether for an Inside Out (a movie I love) attraction, I may never go to EPCOT again


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Blog Mickey post re: projects &  spending


@Blog_Mickey: Disney Spending More Than Previously Thought on Projects and Refurbishments at Theme Parks https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...n-projects-and-refurbishments-at-theme-parks/


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> I’d guess Rat is due to be done with construction around middle of October. Now will they open it then or delay a bit, that’s the million dollar question?



If its opening in October, we’ll hear about it soon. Could be wrong, but usually they give out opening dates of rides//lands at least 2-3 months out. Different circumstances now, but I fear with no word on an opening date that we might not see it this year. Which is fine since thats just another attraction I’ll get to ride next summer when I go down on top of Tron, and Guardians, and RotR if I strike out on a BG later this month and in October


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> If its opening in October, we’ll hear about it soon. Could be wrong, but usually they give out opening dates of rides//lands at least 2-3 months out. Different circumstances now, but I fear with no word on an opening date that we might not see it this year. Which is fine since thats just another attraction I’ll get to ride next summer when I go down on top of Tron, and Guardians, and RotR if I strike out on a BG later this month and in October



Memorial Day 2020 can become Memorial Day 2021 real soon...


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> this is an operational update for me, I just go an email from Disney reminding me of my park reservation for MK tomorrow. Never got one before



I noticed for my last 2 I've gotten one as well.  And with my  HS it had a reminder about boarding groups for Rise


----------



## Dentam

DGsAtBLT said:


> One little spark of inspiration might do the trick.



Crap... now I have an annoying song in my head.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Memorial Day 2020 can become Memorial Day 2021 real soon...



I dont think it would be that late. Maybe Guardians Memorial Day and Rat around the time MMRR opened, Spring Break season


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> I dont think it would be that late. Maybe Guardians Memorial Day and Rat around the time MMRR opened, Spring Break season





Just imagine this ride vehicle with Christmas lights around it and some antlers.  Wouldn't that be something?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Memorial Day 2020 can become Memorial Day 2021 real soon...




That would be another reason for me to postpone.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know. All other parks are delaying their new attractions til next season in hopes of by then things will be more normal and they can draw people back.


We aren't even going to Epcot (my favorite park) on our December trip.  Two things would make me buy another day ticket and go.  Rat or park hopping at night.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mattpeto

Tigger's ally said:


> We aren't even going to Epcot (my favorite park) on our December trip.  Two things would make me buy another day ticket and go.  Rat or park hopping at night.



_The Epcot people are going to come for you.  Be careful._

Epcot needs the most love from Disney.  It's hard to blame Disney, they knew it it needed it too.  It became their priority after Galaxy's Edge.  

After the pandemic is over, it will be the first major tackle.  It's going to be a while.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> The point is that the executives have considered all that and arrived at the decision that they made.  Disney was the most cautious of the big three theme park operators in Orlando with opening back up after the shutdown.  They've taken steps to make the environment as safe as possible.  The stated goal from the CEO was to lose less money by having the parks open than they did by having the parks closed.  They have reached that level.  Disney has done what they wanted to.  To keep it simple for you, Disney would be losing more money if they had kept the parks closed than they did with having them opened even with their spike.  It sure seems like that worked out as the better option.  Is that simple enough for you?



Apparently my earlier explanation wasn't simple enough for you to understand since your reply has nothing to do with what I was saying, or really even what I originally commented on several pages ago, which just so we're clear had to do with the decision to cut hours moving forward and the potential financial impact of that. So I'll throw Rteetz a freebie now and put you on the "ignore" list, since I really don't see any point in continuing this.


----------



## anthony2k7

So, what is project Nugget?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> So, what is project Nugget?


Firework site updates.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Firework site updates.


Updated how?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Updated how?


Things  get old and need to upgraded.


----------



## one_cat

Disney Bobby said:


> AK closing a 5pm.  MK at 6pm.  HS and Epcot at 7pm.  Due to cancellations?  That's just going to cause a bunch more cancellations.


It becomes a death spiral.  Disney reduces hours customers cancel so Disney reduces hours so customers cancel.  Pretty soon MK is open 2 hours/day.


----------



## anthony2k7

one_cat said:


> It becomes a death spiral.  Disney reduces hours customers cancel so Disney reduces hours so customers cancel.  Pretty soon MK is open 2 hours/day.


Seasonal!


----------



## cm8

Mit88 said:


> My heart wouldn’t be able to handle an EPCOT with no Figment attraction. I dont care how bad the current iteration is. Its better than nothing. I would love a complete overhaul of the attraction, as long as its still a Figment attraction. But if they get rid of it altogether for an Inside Out (a movie I love) attraction, I may never go to EPCOT again


Why can’t they play russian roulette with the smells??? I’d love to not be gassed every time I need to cool off.  On another note, has anyone wondered if they plan to get rid of AP’s all together?


----------



## Tigger's ally

mattpeto said:


> _The Epcot people are going to come for you.  Be careful._
> 
> Epcot needs the most love from Disney.  It's hard to blame Disney, they knew it it needed it too.  It became their priority after Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> After the pandemic is over, it will be the first major tackle.  It's going to be a while.



Oh, I love it.  We just are taking grandtinker and whilst WS still is tugging at my wallet and heart there just isn't a lot for her there....  the third thing that could change that though would be a nighttime show....or the ability to go to WS to eat without a ticket...

Up to Disney to adjust and hopefully they do before we go.


----------



## Amy11401

Mit88 said:


> I dont think it would be that late. Maybe Guardians Memorial Day and Rat around the time MMRR opened, Spring Break season


Are people thinking Guardians will be open that early now?  So then what do you think about Tron?  Wasn't Tron originally supposed to open before Guardians?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Things  get old and need to upgraded.



Rodney Dangerfield: sounds like something my ex wife used to tell me.  No respect I tell ya


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

charmed59 said:


> On one hand, 72% of American’s aren’t up for traveling to a theme park.  That leaves 28% of the population open to the idea.  Look around at the places this 28% could possibly go right now.  Europe, Canada, most of the rest of the world, and cruises are off the table.  If this 28% want to go somewhere, a big theme park resort in the continental United States certainly should be in the running.  If everything else was equal, that should be enough people to fill the parks to their new limits.
> 
> So now Disney needs to look into why all those people, who do find it safe enough to travel to a theme park, are not coming to Disney.  Maybe it’s cost.  Maybe it’s not enough value for their money.  Maybe it’s the new color of the castle.  I don’t know.  But I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.


I also think it's multifactorial. We were on the bubble, weren't sure if we felt comfortable going. (I hadn't been in any stores, gone to anything really except for a drive through zoo twice, since March 17. DH goes to work every day.) Factors that made us feel safe enough to go: Reports of low crowds, low wait times every time I checked MDE, reports of good mask compliance, AP discount (for the room and on merch), and we go enough that reduced hours and not having everything open/no fireworks isn't a big deal. We were going to go *somewhere* bc we needed a vacation. I hate road trips (lots of friends are driving places). I've been to most of the national parks and while I want my kids to see them, it's not my cup of tea (and this trip was just me and DH). Ultimately we felt more comfortable going to WDW than to another resort or city.

I know friends who are DVC owners (*large* contract) have postponed their big annual trip until 2021 bc MNSSHP was cancelled and that's their favorite event. Also, even though we have two separate trips to WDW in November, I was thinking about also flying out for a couple days in Oct for HHN. Obv now that's cancelled, and I'm not even considering going to Uni.


----------



## Spridell

Speaking of Epcot needing some love,

These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm. 

Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it. 

I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.


----------



## Mit88

Amy11401 said:


> Are people thinking Guardians will be open that early now?  So then what do you think about Tron?  Wasn't Tron originally supposed to open before Guardians?



I dont think there are any real timeframes for either ride. I think one of them was supposed to be spring 2021 pre-shut down, and I thought it was Guardians, maybe not. Tron still seems like a long ways off, like a year. They still have to assemble the canopy, and construct the new walkway to the queue. From the looks of it, I think Guardians is ahead of Tron, but you cant know for sure because most of the work is happening indoors. Both, unless theres another setback should be open in time for the 50th.


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> Speaking of Epcot needing some love,
> 
> These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm.
> 
> Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.



Looking at that makes me slightly nauseous. How will Epcot ever recover.


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> Speaking of Epcot needing some love,
> 
> These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm.
> 
> Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.


I wonder if they would consider closing only Epcot during the week since crowds seem to be so low.  Can anyone who has been there recently comment as to whether this is typical?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Slightly OT - does anyone here know how late the AP phone line is open?


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> Speaking of Epcot needing some love,
> 
> These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm.
> 
> Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.


So the weekend crowds were just for the weekend it seems.


----------



## Farro

I read that The Edison, Maria & Enzo’s Ristorante, and Enzo’s Hideaway are opening soon! Great news!


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> Looking at that makes me slightly nauseous. How will Epcot ever recover.


Left about 20 minutes ago and I will say it picked up a little. But still very empty with tons of room to spread out keep distances


----------



## Spridell

i





anthony2k7 said:


> So the weekend crowds were just for the weekend it seems.


I spoke to a CM at Reagle Eagle she did say this past weekend was one of the most crowded since opening.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Farro said:


> Looking at that makes me slightly nauseous. How will Epcot ever recover.



We will do our part next month to add some revenue. We are there 2 out of 5 days and plan on enjoying very relaxed days at Epcot! Sad some of the international cast members wont be there but we will be thankful for everyone who is there!!


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> this is an operational update for me, I just go an email from Disney reminding me of my park reservation for MK tomorrow. Never got one before



It seems to me they started doing that last week, i believe on Thursday. I had the same response as you did.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Slightly OT - does anyone here know how late the AP phone line is open?


Pretty late, 9pm or 10pm ET IIRC


----------



## Eeyore daily

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Not sure where you get 28K.  Most recent was 50K+.  The positivity rate is declining so things are getting better.  And Floridians are doing a pretty good job at wask wearing.  I see them worn everywhere I go.  What part of Florida do you live in?
> View attachment 517277View attachment 517277


Not the op but I live outside of Clearwater, both Pinellas and Pasco county have mask mandates, yet I’ve seen a handful of people walk into grocery stores without a mask even in their hand. I went to the mall for one store and the number of people AND employees not wearing a mask/incorrectly wearing one was a huge concern. People aren’t wearing masks at the local post office so in my corner of Florida it feels dangerous going out. If I could be like the NBA players and live in the Disney bubble and be safer I’d be happy.


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> Not the op but I live outside of Clearwater, both Pinellas and Pasco county have mask mandates, yet I’ve seen a handful of people walk into grocery stores without a mask even in their hand. I went to the mall for one store and the number of people AND employees not wearing a mask/incorrectly wearing one was a huge concern. People aren’t wearing masks at the local post office so in my corner of Florida it feels dangerous going out. If I could be like the NBA players and live in the Disney bubble and be safer I’d be happy.



Its the same in every state. I see near 100% compliance where I am. Doesn’t mean in the town next to mine that they’re all complying. States are big, outside of Rhode Island. What you personally see doesn’t always tell the full story for the entire state.


----------



## Jothmas

It may be obvious, but it should be said when stating that there is no AP availability for a period of time that there is no additional availability. There was availability but the allotment has been used by passholders who made their reservations earlier. When I see comments about the AP availability, they always seem to be worded as if passholders didn’t have access to those days. The emphasis will need to be that passholders have lost the ability to make spur of the moment, last minute planning for visiting the parks, but they do have access with advance planning.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Mit88 said:


> Its the same in every state. I see near 100% compliance where I am. Doesn’t mean in the town next to mine that they’re all complying. States are big, outside of Rhode Island. What you personally see doesn’t always tell the full story for the entire state.


It’s Florida though...


----------



## Mit88

Jothmas said:


> It may be obvious, but it should be said when stating that there is no AP availability for a period of time that there is no additional availability. There was availability but the allotment has been used by passholders who made their reservations earlier. When I see comments about the AP availability, they always seem to be worded as if passholders didn’t have access to those days. The emphasis will need to be that passholders have lost the ability to make spur of the moment, last minute planning for visiting the parks, but they do have access with advance planning.



I think what you’re seeing now is the problem with the 3 reservation system. It was fine earlier because even though DHS was booked, you were still able to go pretty much every day to MK, AK, or EPCOT. Now with them all starting to book up and people have their reservations locked up and unable to use until September, you’re going to start hearing even more backlash about the reservation buckets.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> So the weekend crowds were just for the weekend it seems.


That makes a lot of sense.  There isn't a ton to do in Epcot right now so it wouldn't make a whole lot of sense for someone coming in from outside of Florida to spend a whole day there.  It probably doesn't matter as much for local AP holders since they can visit the other parks as they wish.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Looking at that makes me slightly nauseous. How will Epcot ever recover.


Epcot will be fine once park hopping comes back.  Bringing back the international cast members will help and it will really help when future world isn't a big construction zone.


----------



## Mit88

Eeyore daily said:


> It’s Florida though...



Californians gloated how well they were doing,  everyone was wearing masks. No one was going out etc. Then Places started opening up, people started going out, no masks, not a care in the world for distancing, and boom, they started becoming a laughing stock. Florida has some crazy people, but they exist in every state, not just Florida. There’s at least 1 county in every state that cares less about this virus than other county’s. And thats not even slightly political, just people set in their ways. I wish mask compliance was 100% country wide, but I know that was never realistic.


----------



## Moliphino

Spridell said:


> Speaking of Epcot needing some love,
> 
> These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm.
> 
> Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.


----------



## Jothmas

Other businesses have marketing practices that include encouraging customers to refer a friend or to post positive comments on social media. I don’t think Disney has had to think that way before. They should be doing a push to their post-reopening guests to make sure they let friends and family know they went and came back alive and well and saw the safety practices in effect. Word of mouth is still effective marketing. Maybe a discount on a future stay if family or friends act on a guest referral.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I think what you’re seeing now is the problem with the 3 reservation system. It was fine earlier because even though DHS was booked, you were still able to go pretty much every day to MK, AK, or EPCOT. Now with them all starting to book up and people have their reservations locked up and unable to use until September, you’re going to start hearing even more backlash about the reservation buckets.


While everyone is excited to not have to plan fp in advance,  local ap have to plan in advance when before we didn't need to.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> While everyone is excited to not have to plan fp in advance,  local ap have to plan in advance when before we didn't need to.


Yup

My day trip today I had to plan and book right when park reservations opened. In the past it use to be, hey lets go to disney next week or tomorrow.


----------



## TwoMisfits

AmberMV said:


> If they can pull off Halloween/Christmas events safely they will have a monopoly on that market as UO and Disney have both canceled theirs.  They were able to provide much-desired Fireworks Shows where the other parks didn't so it seems they are really trying to think out of the box and make it work.
> View attachment 517221



The Seaworld parks have always gone ALL OUT for the Christmas season, so I have to imagine those days are some of their biggest money makers and AP drivers...so it makes sense, at least for the Christmas events, for the Seaworld parks to keep them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jothmas said:


> Other businesses have marketing practices that include encouraging customers to refer a friend or to post positive comments on social media. I don’t think Disney has had to think that way before. They should be doing a push to their post-reopening guests to make sure they let friends and family know they went and came back alive and well and saw the safety practices in effect. Word of mouth is still effective marketing. Maybe a discount on a future stay if family or friends act on a guest referral.



They’ve already been doing this with influencers they’ve “hosted”, but I think it has a limit considering a lot of circumstances are beyond Disney’s control right now.

I can read 1000 accounts of what a great job Disney is doing, but I’m still not going to travel, not comfortable with dining in restaurants (and I would need to eat, lol), and not going to quarantine for 2 weeks when I get home if hypothetically as a Canadian I could even come. The major factors keeping me away even though I would love to be there are virus related not Disney related. I don’t think I’m alone with that.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Jothmas said:


> Other businesses have marketing practices that include encouraging customers to refer a friend or to post positive comments on social media. I don’t think Disney has had to think that way before. They should be doing a push to their post-reopening guests to make sure they let friends and family know they went and came back alive and well and saw the safety practices in effect. Word of mouth is still effective marketing. Maybe a discount on a future stay if family or friends act on a guest referral.


I don’t see this happening for quite awhile. When someone mentions they’re traveling for leisure, the standard responses I see range from “you’re selfish” to “you’re killing my mom/grandma/best friend who is a nurse”. I don’t think most people are even sharing their travel plans anymore out of fear of judgment, let alone doing referrals. (Doesn’t mean they aren’t still going. They’re just hiding it!)


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Spridell said:


> Speaking of Epcot needing some love,
> 
> These were taken today between 1130 and 12pm.
> 
> Out of the 60 or so times i have been to Epcot I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> I will say though, it was nice with so little people and the cm's were being so nice and chatting with us everytime we stopped.


So, this is actually what I imagine when I think of EPCOT. My family and I went to WDW when I was younger, but my real memories start around 2001-2002. This picture represents a TYPICAL EPCOT summer day. I remember multiple days during which we would walk around EPCOT and see three other people in world showcase. It takes me back... Walk on Maelstrom...


----------



## yulilin3

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So, this is actually what I imagine when I think of EPCOT. My family and I went to WDW when I was younger, but my real memories start around 2001-2002. This picture represents a TYPICAL EPCOT summer day. I remember multiple days during which we would walk around EPCOT and see three other people in world showcase. It takes me back... Walk on Maelstrom...


The parks were empty those years for other sad reasons


----------



## mouselovenfamily

SleeplessInTO said:


> I don’t see this happening for quite awhile. When someone mentions they’re traveling for leisure, the standard responses I see range from “you’re selfish” to “you’re killing my mom/grandma/best friend who is a nurse”. I don’t think most people are even sharing their travel plans anymore out of fear of judgment, let alone doing referrals. (Doesn’t mean they aren’t still going. They’re just hiding it!)


I'm traveling next month with my great friend who is a nurse and really, really needs break from work. She feels safe to travel so I plan on trying to help her have a great time! Everyone needs to do what is best for them and supporting mental health is important too.


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Slightly OT - does anyone here know how late the AP phone line is open?


The call centers are open until 11pm EST.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

mouselovenfamily said:


> I'm traveling next month with my great friend who is a nurse and really, really needs break from work. She feels safe to travel so I plan on trying to help her have a great time! Everyone needs to do what is best for them and supporting mental health is important too.



I am a nurse. I’ll be there on Friday. One of the x ray techs is taking her family next week. Healthcare workers have seen some ish since March and yeah WDW is following the same standards as the hospital so the general feeling among a fair amount that I know IRL is might as well go, we aren’t really at any higher risk there than at work.


----------



## hertamaniac

Italy to reopen for cruise ships starting August 15th.

"Only passengers from the approved country list will be able to board and disembark the cruise ship at Italy ports."

https://www.traveloffpath.com/italy-reopening-for-cruise-ships-on-august-15/


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

yulilin3 said:


> The parks were empty those years for other sad reasons


I recall-- but that is my permanent mental image of EPCOT.  I'm never sad to see it empty, as long as it's making money.


----------



## TwoMisfits

hertamaniac said:


> Italy to reopen for cruise ships starting August 15th.
> 
> "Only passengers from the approved country list will be able to board and disembark the cruise ship at Italy ports."
> 
> https://www.traveloffpath.com/italy-reopening-for-cruise-ships-on-august-15/



Hope that goes better than the first line to try a return...


----------



## hertamaniac

TwoMisfits said:


> Hope that goes better than the first line to try a return...



Of which they freely admitted they did not follow their own protocols/procedures.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...igruten-boss-says-sorry-norway-investigation/


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

SleeplessInTO said:


> I don’t see this happening for quite awhile. When someone mentions they’re traveling for leisure, the standard responses I see range from “you’re selfish” to “you’re killing my mom/grandma/best friend who is a nurse”. I don’t think most people are even sharing their travel plans anymore out of fear of judgment, let alone doing referrals. (Doesn’t mean they aren’t still going. They’re just hiding it!)



This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jothmas said:


> Other businesses have marketing practices that include encouraging customers to refer a friend or to post positive comments on social media. I don’t think Disney has had to think that way before. They should be doing a push to their post-reopening guests to make sure they let friends and family know they went and came back alive and well and saw the safety practices in effect. Word of mouth is still effective marketing. Maybe a discount on a future stay if family or friends act on a guest referral.



Something like this could very much backfire on them. I think of McDonald’s #McDStories social campaign fail from a while back. And there have been many more that have backfired due to timing and messaging. This is really not the time for a grassroots social media push for people to take off and run with. Could easily get hijacked by the wrong audience. I also don’t think this is a time for Disney to be overly encouraging people who are on the fence to come.

It’s really best for their public perception to lay low rather than to make a big marketing push to the general public right now.

Best to just host select influencers who are already followed by Disney fanatics and the most likely folks to travel there at this time. It’s hyper targeted and doesn’t cost much for them to comp some meals and rooms at hotels that aren’t full anyway.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


Yep.
I don't do social media, Disboards is my only socializing. 
I didn't tell anyone but family, and the one person I did have to tell, I found myself saying we were in "Orlando" instead of Florida or Disney. Just felt Florida is discussed more in the news than just Orlando, and saying Disney felt odd in that situation.  
Our waiter at Topolinos asked if we got a lot of ridicule from family/friends for coming. 
Most people who would think we are crazy, don't know enough to know the new rules at Disney. 
We have no regrets. I've been wearing my pin "Finally Home".


----------



## Alana20

Eric Smith said:


> I wonder if they would consider closing only Epcot during the week since crowds seem to be so low.  Can anyone who has been there recently comment as to whether this is typical?


We were there on Tuesday 8/4 and it was so empty in World Showcase my daughter made the comment that it felt like an apocalyptic movie. I’ve never seen anything like it. We literally walked on Frozen also.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> While everyone is excited to not have to plan fp in advance,  local ap have to plan in advance when before we didn't need to.



Yup. And thats a problem. You can get away with it allowing constant access to 3 of the parks and occasionally you get lucky or time has passed and your DHS reservation arrives, but not being able to enter a single park for almost a month? Disney’s going to have to do something, quick. Reallocate the bucket slots again, open up capacity, maybe? Not sure if that 2nd one is a good idea. I’m not 100% convinced APs will go away altogether, but I’m closer to saying its a good possibility now more than I ever have when those rumors have popped up


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SleeplessInTO said:


> I don’t see this happening for quite awhile. When someone mentions they’re traveling for leisure, the standard responses I see range from “you’re selfish” to “you’re killing my mom/grandma/best friend who is a nurse”. I don’t think most people are even sharing their travel plans anymore out of fear of judgment, let alone doing referrals. (Doesn’t mean they aren’t still going. They’re just hiding it!)


We only told immediate family. DH doesn't post much on social media anyway.


----------



## constanze

FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


Same here!---One of our favorite parts of being at DisneyWorld---was being able to relax and finally not "hiding" the fact that we we were  actually happy and excited  to be on vacation People feel so strongly one way or the other and like to share their opinions (whether you're asking for them or not) we felt we just needed to keep our trip to ourselves, except among our close friends and family.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

mouselovenfamily said:


> I'm traveling next month with my great friend who is a nurse and really, really needs break from work. She feels safe to travel so I plan on trying to help her have a great time! Everyone needs to do what is best for them and supporting mental health is important too.


I hope you and your friend have a wonderful trip


----------



## mm824

Are the food stands open in Epcot during the week? I couldn't tell from the photos ....


----------



## xuxa777

FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.



This is absolutely true, we see this with all our friends as well.


----------



## JacknSally

*A little EPCOT construction progress *
*


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292903711459749888**

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292931646870740993*


----------



## RamblingMad

xuxa777 said:


> This is absolutely true, we see this with all our friends as well.



I went to Glacier with friends. The problem wasn’t Glacier. The park rangers did a fantastic job. It was the airplane and airport. Both were pretty packed in SLC, my connection. I’m sure it’s the same for WDW. It’s not the theme park. It’s getting there.


----------



## yulilin3

mm824 said:


> Are the food stands open in Epcot during the week? I couldn't tell from the photos ....


yes they are but be aware that not all the kiosks are open, some will open "later this fall" like the alps one.


----------



## yulilin3

I weeded out "friends" on social media about 4 years ago, so even those that are not vacationing right now because they are hesitant or plain scared don't give me any flack for visiting the parks so often and are just concerned for my safety. But I have been called different things here on the Disboards early on.


----------



## yakkin' yeti

FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


This was us, too. Nothing on social media; only told immediate family and my boss (who wished us a great trip). We had an amazing time and no regrets, masks and 100 degree heat indexes and all. (By the end my brother said his favorite ride was "air-conditioning.") The teens loved it and it gave them something in 2020 that was theirs, after all the canceled proms, graduations, etc.


----------



## constanze

yulilin3 said:


> I weeded out "friends" on social media about 4 years ago, so even those that are not vacationing right now because they are hesitant or plain scared don't give me any flack for visiting the parks so often and are just concerned for my safety. But I have been called different things here on the Disboards early on.


I have to tell you girl...my mental health was hangin' on by a thread...and the first day you did a live stream back at the parks---I watched and cried like a happy baby Thank you---and now back to Operational Updates before Ryan waves his delete wand


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

RamblingMad said:


> I went to Glacier with friends. The problem wasn’t Glacier. The park rangers did a fantastic job. It was the airplane and airport. Both were pretty packed in SLC, my connection. I’m sure it’s the same for WDW. It’s not the theme park. It’s getting there.


We flew into MCO. I'd say our Southwest flights were maybe 30% full. It was easy to distance in the airports (one layover at Hobby).

We arrived at MCO around 10 am on a Thursday, and there were two other parties in our monorail with us. One family was also headed to DME when we were; and I saw one party at a car rental desk. Otherwise there wasn't anyone else around. Our DME bus was already there when we arrived (despite the CM checking us in warning that it could be up to an hour wait), and there were I think 5 parties total on the bus. (We were on a bus that stopped at POP first, then CBR, and I forget what the third stop was.) We got off at CBR with one other family - a bell services CM was there but we and the other family opted to take our bags to our rooms ourselves (both of us were staying in Jamaica).

Of the three airports we were in, MCO was the quietest. I saw one gate with people waiting for a flight but that was it.

When we left, there were I think three parties on our DME. We went through the TSA precheck line with zero wait, but I don't recall seeing lines in any of the other queues either (would've been around 6:30 pm on a Monday). We sat around the corner from the Jersey Mikes and there was hardly anyone around.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

SleeplessInTO said:


> I don’t see this happening for quite awhile. When someone mentions they’re traveling for leisure, the standard responses I see range from “you’re selfish” to “you’re killing my mom/grandma/best friend who is a nurse”. I don’t think most people are even sharing their travel plans anymore out of fear of judgment, let alone doing referrals. (Doesn’t mean they aren’t still going. They’re just hiding it!)





FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


I did the same thing. Had a lovely trip but outside of the Dis there is no evidence of it on my social media. Only told people on a "need to know" basis. It just isn't worth the all of the judgement to share openly right now.


----------



## Mit88

Space 220 is the EPCOT version of the Lightning McQueen experience for me. I know what area of the park its in, but if you ask me exactly where it is, I wouldn’t be able to tell you. 

McQueen- “Its somewhere over by Tower of Terror and RnRc”
Space2020 - “its somewhere over by Test Track and Horizons...I mean Mission Space”


----------



## MinnieMSue

We too are having a secret trip. I am a nurse and feel as comfortable going to Disney as the hospital (actually more comfortable). My daughter and I are telling no one other than my family. It is especially hard for the kid who will only miss one day of school since they are doing 2 days a week at school and 3 days home school. She may miss a band practice. I think she is prob going to pretend she had a migraine or something for school. We really don’t want to deal with people giving us unsolicited opinions. At work I just tell my coworkers we are planning to cancel but don’t officially have to until the day we planned to go.


----------



## JacknSally

*UO offering “buy a day, get unlimited visits through 12/24/20” for Florida residents. Ticket doesn’t include the $25 parking fee, though.

https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-now-offering-buy-a-day-tickets-florida-residents/*


----------



## JM23457

yakkin' yeti said:


> We had an amazing time and no regrets, masks and 100 degree heat indexes and all. (By the end my brother said his favorite ride was "air-conditioning.") The teens loved it and it gave them something in 2020 that was theirs, after all the canceled proms, graduations, etc.


This. Although we did have issues with the heat in mid-July lol. But yes, being able to take a vacation with my son, a hardworking student who had basically been locked in the house for months, was something I am very glad I was able to do. It was an important trip for both of us. It helped us not feel trapped.

We've got Vero Beach booked for the first part of Christmas vacation, and another trip to Disney World booked for spring break. And we're going, virus be darned.


----------



## Dentam

RamblingMad said:


> I went to Glacier with friends. The problem wasn’t Glacier. The park rangers did a fantastic job. It was the airplane and airport. Both were pretty packed in SLC, my connection. I’m sure it’s the same for WDW. It’s not the theme park. It’s getting there.



I feel the same way - the part I'm most concerned about is the air travel to get there and back.  I do have a direct flight and am hoping it won't get changed since I've heard SW has been doing that lately, especially for Sept flights.



TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We flew into MCO. I'd say our Southwest flights were maybe 30% full. It was easy to distance in the airports (one layover at Hobby).
> 
> We arrived at MCO around 10 am on a Thursday, and there were two other parties in our monorail with us. One family was also headed to DME when we were; and I saw one party at a car rental desk. Otherwise there wasn't anyone else around. Our DME bus was already there when we arrived (despite the CM checking us in warning that it could be up to an hour wait), and there were I think 5 parties total on the bus. (We were on a bus that stopped at POP first, then CBR, and I forget what the third stop was.) We got off at CBR with one other family - a bell services CM was there but we and the other family opted to take our bags to our rooms ourselves (both of us were staying in Jamaica).
> 
> Of the three airports we were in, MCO was the quietest. I saw one gate with people waiting for a flight but that was it.
> 
> When we left, there were I think three parties on our DME. We went through the TSA precheck line with zero wait, but I don't recall seeing lines in any of the other queues either (would've been around 6:30 pm on a Monday). We sat around the corner from the Jersey Mikes and there was hardly anyone around.



I hope it's still like that when we arrive, but probably won't be since it will be Labor Day weekend.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Not sure if this has been shared..  more EPCOT news..


----------



## yulilin3

constanze said:


> I have to tell you girl...my mental health was hangin' on by a thread...and the first day you did a live stream back at the parks---I watched and cried like a happy baby Thank you---and now back to Operational Updates before Ryan waves his delete wand


tomorrow morning from MK for anyone interested in seeing the crowds


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

MickeyWaffles said:


> Best to just host select influencers who are already followed by Disney fanatics and the most likely folks to travel there at this time. It’s hyper targeted and doesn’t cost much for them to comp some meals and rooms at hotels that aren’t full anyway.


I'll be happy to "influence" some people in exchange for a comped vacation!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> I read that The Edison, Maria & Enzo’s Ristorante, and Enzo’s Hideaway are opening soon! Great news!



And Jaleo? Jaleo?

Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn, Jaleo!


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *UO offering “buy a day, get unlimited visits through 12/24/20” for Florida residents. Ticket doesn’t include the $25 parking fee, though.
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-now-offering-buy-a-day-tickets-florida-residents/*



Take a Minion Van to Universal and bypass the parking fee


----------



## one_cat

Jothmas said:


> Other businesses have marketing practices that include encouraging customers to refer a friend or to post positive comments on social media. I don’t think Disney has had to think that way before. They should be doing a push to their post-reopening guests to make sure they let friends and family know they went and came back alive and well and saw the safety practices in effect. Word of mouth is still effective marketing. Maybe a discount on a future stay if family or friends act on a guest referral.


I’m certainly not telling anyone we are traveling to Florida.  I don’t need the travel-shaming.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hi it took me 10 minutes to even get by all circuits are busy to wait on hold just now. I’m thinking that is a bad sign   

Question - when you call the passholder line will it keep you on there no matter what option you say? It NEVER hears me right (I’m not sure what is so hard about “pass cancellation”, did it move me to the regular line when it gave up and transferred me to a CM? Bonus question, what should I have actually said lol?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Pandemic continuing to shine a spotlight on the worst people in our society. Wow.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi it took me 10 minutes to even get by all circuits are busy to wait on hold just now. I’m thinking that is a bad sign
> 
> Question - when you call the passholder line will it keep you on there no matter what option you say? It NEVER hears me right (I’m not sure what is so hard about “pass cancellation”, did it move me to the regular line when it gave up and transferred me to a CM? Bonus question, what should I have actually said lol?


There's a HUGE storm coming through now,  many friends and family around the area are without electricity,  most phone cm are working from home so I'm sure this is a big hump in the process tonight. Most phone cm live in the central Florida area


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


>



This is why, when my eldest asked to get a cashier job PT this week, I put her off...I assume we'll see more of this, not less, as the fall starts up...

And if we don't, then all she will have waited was a few extra months to look for work.  (And she can work on her 2nd book to publish, instead, even if that money flows in VERY slowly and unsteadily)...but better slow and unsteady money than the stresses for minimum wage, and mostly unnecessary wage for her, work...


----------



## andyman8

mm824 said:


> Are the food stands open in Epcot during the week? I couldn't tell from the photos ....


Some were not open today, including some that were previously open. There were also some that had more limited operating hours than others.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> There's a HUGE storm coming through now,  many friends and family around the area are without electricity,  most phone cm are working from home so I'm sure this is a big hump in the process tonight. Most phone cm live in the central Florida area



Oh yikes! Stay safe!!


----------



## RamblingMad

yulilin3 said:


> There's a HUGE storm coming through now,  many friends and family around the area are without electricity,  most phone cm are working from home so I'm sure this is a big hump in the process tonight. Most phone cm live in the central Florida area



I heard Chicago is also out of power.  Must be a thing today.  Stay safe.


----------



## RamblingMad

DGsAtBLT said:


> Pandemic continuing to shine a spotlight on the worst people in our society. Wow.



The problem is that there are so many bad people.


----------



## only hope

yulilin3 said:


> tomorrow morning from MK for anyone interested in seeing the crowds



Hey now, that’s where we’re going tomorrow for day two of our local vacay. There’s not going to be any crowds. 



yulilin3 said:


> There's a HUGE storm coming through now,  many friends and family around the area are without electricity,  most phone cm are working from home so I'm sure this is a big hump in the process tonight. Most phone cm live in the central Florida area



Storm scuttled our plans to ride MMRR for the first time right before park close. That lightening is no joke. Saw it coming in and made a beeline for the exit. We watched it a bit from our room.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Semi-local here - with LOTS of passholder friends. Almost all of them have gone to the parks since reopening but most have not said a word on social media about it because of potential backlash. 

I did post about our trips (mostly because I can't help myself from sharing pics of my kid...) but put a looooong disclaimer before the first one, listing all the reasons why we are comfortable going. And I only posted in Instastories so people couldn't comment publicly  

Only messages I got were positive ones and ones from my passholder friends who were planning trips/already went and were too scared to tell anyone. That's how I found out they had already gone!

So I completely understand why people are hesitant to share, and that's a shame.


----------



## RamblingMad

Aimeedyan said:


> Semi-local here - with LOTS of passholder friends. Almost all of them have gone to the parks since reopening but most have not said a word on social media about it because of potential backlash.



What backlash?  If you go, don't hang out with your friends for two weeks in case you get infected.  What else can you do?


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> I’m consuming as much sports as possible right now.


Ok, totally OT but I'm sitting here in a UO hotel watching the Phillies and Braves play. I'm a Nats fan!   



AmberMV said:


> I know this link was posted but was this part of the link discussed?  Pretty interesting that MK was a 2/10 crowd yesterday but Universal was a 9/10 crowd
> View attachment 517015


UO was pretty busy yesterday, we stayed out of the Potter lands for the most part as we weren't comfortable there. Rest of the park we felt OK. Way busier than we expected based on all the recent reports. 

Today wasn't empty by a long shot but a lot less busy than yesterday. We were more comfortable in the Potter areas.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

So I got a CM but not the right one, when transferring me over the very nice CM told me its showing an 131 minute wait right now for the AP help desk for anybody else thinking of calling.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Help desk is more popular than Carpets of Aladdin. Sorry CoA, you’ve been stripped of your title.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Help desk is more popular than Carpets of Aladdin. Sorry CoA, you’ve been stripped of your title.



They can enjoy their day on the throne, but dont get too comfortable


----------



## Aimeedyan

RamblingMad said:


> What backlash?  If you go, don't hang out with your friends for two weeks in case you get infected.  What else can you do?



There are some very strong opinions on whether or not Disney should be open. We don't socialize with anyone right now anyways (and both work from home!).


----------



## New Mouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> So I got a CM but not the right one, when transferring me over the very nice CM told me its showing an 131 minute wait right now for the AP help desk for anybody else thinking of calling.



Yeah, that seems sane and well planned...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> Yeah, that seems sane and well planned...



I think you mean on their part (I hope lol), but my procrastinating self also did a bad job here. In fairness it’s hard to find a solid 3 hour block of time where I can wait.


----------



## princesscinderella

one_cat said:


> I’m certainly not telling anyone we are traveling to Florida.  I don’t need the travel-shaming.



I’m thinking Orlando needs an ad campaign similar to Vegas right now... What happens in Orlando, stays in Orlando . Or a poster at the airport that says  “Florida man thanks you for being just as crazy as us for visiting right now”.  

As a Floridian living in the thick of the Covid hotspot, it’s traffic and business as usual for most of us.  I think it has just become pandemic fatigue at this point.  I think everyone who can and is willing right now should go do a trip somewhere.  It’s a great mental break from the same walls day in and day out.  It’s the heat and wearing a mask for a prolonged period that has us not visiting US with our APs.


----------



## jkh36619

FrankieWinthrop said:


> This is 100% us!  We’ve travelled but no posting on social media (other than inside Disney groups) or telling folks outside of those we normally would talk to.  It’s like opening yourself up for ridicule.  People feel so strongly one way or the other about this and our society has lost the ability to agree to disagree peaceably.


Exactly the reason I don't do social media. I participate on a handful of forums and that is it. Social media is evil.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Spridell said:


> i
> I spoke to a CM at Reagle Eagle she did say this past weekend was one of the most crowded since opening.


As far as crowds go, are Friday’s generally seen as part of the weekend?


----------



## jkh36619

I mean I don't want to sound brash but grown people worring about what social media "friends" think. Disney isn't your problem. Facebook, etc is.


----------



## Anna_Sh

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> So, this is actually what I imagine when I think of EPCOT. My family and I went to WDW when I was younger, but my real memories start around 2001-2002. This picture represents a TYPICAL EPCOT summer day. I remember multiple days during which we would walk around EPCOT and see three other people in world showcase. It takes me back... Walk on Maelstrom...


This also reminds me of going to EPCOT way back then .  As I recall, you could also get a park this empty back in the late ‘90’s.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

jkh36619 said:


> I mean I don't want to sound brash but grown people worring about what social media "friends" think. Disney isn't your problem. Facebook, etc is.



It’s not what they think that’s the problem.  I don’t care what they say, I’m gonna do me and that’s it.  What I don’t want is arguing back and forth under a picture of my cute, masked kids in front of the castle.   I have friends on both extremes and I don’t want to post the picture that starts the debate.  I’ll just message pics to grandparents and make myself a nice, Covid Shutterfly book!


----------



## SaintsManiac

It completely amazes me that people can’t keep their negative thoughts to themselves on someone’s Facebook posts.

Have I had some judgmental thoughts about what people are doing? Yep. I kept them where they belong: INSIDE MY HEAD.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

After 2 hours and 19 minutes on the phone our passes are officially cancelled . Thought I’d try one more time to let us freeze the passes, and of course was not successful lol.

So sad, but such a weight off, just like when the actual trip was cancelled. Cant wait for the refund to come so I can stick it right back in the Disney trip fund.


----------



## Vern60

So I just saw rteetz post that the House of Good Fortune in Epcot will be opening soon. Add to that Teppan Edo on Aug 24th, Biergarten already open and I think I remember reading Tambu lounge at the Poly is opening soon as well.
That, and the work continuing at Epcot makes me think things are definitely moving in the right direction!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Dentam said:


> I feel the same way - the part I'm most concerned about is the air travel to get there and back.  I do have a direct flight and am hoping it won't get changed since I've heard SW has been doing that lately, especially for Sept flights.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's still like that when we arrive, but probably won't be since it will be Labor Day weekend.


Our southwest flight was supposed to be nonstop. Flight to MCO was changed to one stop about a month out. Flight home had a time change (departed a couple hours later) but was still nonstop.


----------



## Dentam

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Our southwest flight was supposed to be nonstop. Flight to MCO was changed to one stop about a month out. Flight home had a time change (departed a couple hours later) but was still nonstop.



I'm less than a month out and so far only the flight home has been changed to leave 15 minutes later.  Fingers crossed that will be it....


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292942045145956362



yeah. So i am so upset about this. I live about 30 min away, & have had an annual pass for years (not this year) & I hate to say it but I knew this was going to happen.

A mask rule on its own is fine & needed but only if you have people in authority enforcing it. 
The thing with Sesame Place is - they primarily employ local high school kids.

I would go so far as to say, unless I’m walking into guest services, every person working a ride or a snack stand is between 16-18 max. All guest facing roles.

Not that it’s ever ok to hit anyone no matter their age, but it’s easy to see they are basically children. 
While I think it’s AWFUL that this happened - I put some blame on Sesame Place. You can’t put the responsibility of enforcing masks on high school kids. I think Sesame Place put these kids in a terrible position. It’s a seasonal park that has a huge following locally - they could have easily taken the season off (they had corporate backers at the ready to support). This is one park that I’m mad about being open.


----------



## Makmak

A little earlier I saw total madness at pop when someone walking (with a child and another adult) told another person (With two children) to put their masks on correctly. It was not well received by the dad and he flipped out. I got my daughter out of there quickly but it wasn’t pretty.


----------



## AmberMV

DGsAtBLT said:


> After 2 hours and 19 minutes on the phone our passes are officially cancelled . Thought I’d try one more time to let us freeze the passes, and of course was not successful lol.
> 
> So sad, but such a weight off, just like when the actual trip was cancelled. Cant wait for the refund to come so I can stick it right back in the Disney trip fund.


I'm so sorry   Keep the faith that the next time you go will be even more magical.


----------



## ArielRae

MrsBooch said:


> yeah. So i am so upset about this. I live about 30 min away, & have had an annual pass for years (not this year) & I hate to say it but I knew this was going to happen.
> 
> A mask rule on its own is fine & needed but only if you have people in authority enforcing it.
> The thing with Sesame Place is - they primarily employ local high school kids.
> 
> I would go so far as to say, unless I’m walking into guest services, every person working a ride or a snack stand is between 16-18 max. All guest facing roles.
> 
> Not that it’s ever ok to hit anyone no matter their age, but it’s easy to see they are basically children.
> While I think it’s AWFUL that this happened - I put some blame on Sesame Place. You can’t put the responsibility of enforcing masks on high school kids. I think Sesame Place put these kids in a terrible position. It’s a seasonal park that has a huge following locally - they could have easily taken the season off (they had corporate backers at the ready to support). This is one park that I’m mad about being open.



We also live close to the park and I had been debating taking DS to Sesame Place this year. I did some searching on youtube for recent videos to see how well people have been wearing masks and social distancing and wasn’t happy with what I found. So decided to skip it this year. Now hearing this recent news proves people just can’t be trusted to follow rules even when it is a kids destination. Glad I decided to skip it this year.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> It completely amazes me that people can’t keep their negative thoughts to themselves on someone’s Facebook posts.
> 
> Have I had some judgmental thoughts about what people are doing? Yep. I kept them where they belong: INSIDE MY HEAD.


Exactly. One side of my family seems to think social distancing has ended and keep posting photos of them sitting close with and hugging their friends etc. They don't need to hear my opinion. Perhaps they have noticed I have liked any of these photos, but probably not.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> After 2 hours and 19 minutes on the phone our passes are officially cancelled . Thought I’d try one more time to let us freeze the passes, and of course was not successful lol.
> 
> So sad, but such a weight off, just like when the actual trip was cancelled. Cant wait for the refund to come so I can stick it right back in the Disney trip fund.


Do you think you will buy APs again once things have settled down a bit more? Or do you think it will have changed the amount of visits you will make for a long while to come?


----------



## Rash

SaintsManiac said:


> It completely amazes me that people can’t keep their negative thoughts to themselves on someone’s Facebook posts.
> 
> Have I had some judgmental thoughts about what people are doing? Yep. I kept them where they belong: INSIDE MY HEAD.


Restraint is not a common characteristic these days. Doesn’t sell.


----------



## JaxDad

DGsAtBLT said:


> After 2 hours and 19 minutes on the phone our passes are officially cancelled . Thought I’d try one more time to let us freeze the passes, and of course was not successful lol.
> 
> So sad, but such a weight off, just like when the actual trip was cancelled. Cant wait for the refund to come so I can stick it right back in the Disney trip fund.


In case they didn’t tell you, be prepared to wait a couple months for the refund. It took at least that long for my son’s Discover Disney pass refund.


----------



## Brocktoon

ArielRae said:


> We also live close to the park and I had been debating taking DS to Sesame Place this year. I did some searching on youtube for recent videos to see how well people have been wearing masks and social distancing and wasn’t happy with what I found. So decided to skip it this year. Now hearing this recent news proves people just can’t be trusted to follow rules even when it is a kids destination. Glad I decided to skip it this year.



I live a couple miles from Sesame Place ... and while I know they need to try and run their business, I just don't think they should have opened up yet.  The park and Oxford Valley Mall area is just too congested to handle the amount of people + social distancing.  I was grabbing some takeout at a nearby restaurant last Friday and while waiting for the curbside delivery I witnessed a screaming match between two groups that I'm pretty darn sure were visiting Sesame Place ... heat, stress and tempers boil over too easy.


----------



## MrsBooch

.


Brocktoon said:


> I live a couple miles from Sesame Place ... and while I know they need to try and run their business, I just don't think they should have opened up yet.  The park and Oxford Valley Mall area is just too congested to handle the amount of people + social distancing.  I was grabbing some takeout at a nearby restaurant last Friday and while waiting for the curbside delivery I witnessed a screaming match between two groups that I'm pretty darn sure were visiting Sesame Place ... heat, stress and tempers boil over too easy.



yes exactly- I’ve seen screaming matches inside that park on a regular summer day between grown adults about who was in line for a slide - now add a mask requirement? And put 17 year olds in charge of telling them? Nope.


----------



## sara_s

Makmak said:


> A little earlier I saw total madness at pop when someone walking (with a child and another adult) told another person (With two children) to put their masks on correctly. It was not well received by the dad and he flipped out. I got my daughter out of there quickly but it wasn’t pretty.


I'd get out of there too. Our world didn't deal well with confrontation BEFORE Covid. The only thing you can control is maneuvering yourself the heck out of their way. Throw them judgy looks through your mask? Sure, you bet, but saying something first? Nope. 

I think the only exception might be if you're in a queue and people just aren't giving you space as indicated on the floor markers. I think you can politely ask people to give you a tad more space there without them throwing a fit. But if they're not wearing their mask correctly, just tell the first CM you come into contact with. It's not worth them barking spit at you, which would make me go off the rails. 

This is mostly me confirming what I think we'll do when we go later this month. I booked a last minute stay and I'm so nervous and excited....I'm feeling all the feels.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## ArielRae

sara_s said:


> I think the only exception might be if you're in a queue and people just aren't giving you space as indicated on the floor markers. I think you can politely ask people to give you a tad more space there without them throwing a fit. But if they're not wearing their mask correctly, just tell the first CM you come into contact with. It's not worth them barking spit at you, which would make me go off the rails.
> 
> This is mostly me confirming what I think we'll do when we go later this month. I booked a last minute stay and I'm so nervous and excited....I'm feeling all the feels.



Let me tell you even asking someone to give you a tad more space sets people off. I was at a local amusement park (Diggerland) and was in line to get in with my DH and DS and this mom with her 3 kids kept getting to close. I turned and nicely asked her to give us more space that we are supposed to keep 6’. Well she didn’t like that at all and said she was not the mood for this “stuff“ today. (She should have stayed home then.)  She was also on the phone with someone at the time and bad talked me the hole time in line and even made the comment that “if it wasn’t for her kids“ and “Yea I can take her” to the person on the phone with her. She did keep her distance and told her kids to keep back after I asked her but she ran her mouth the whole time. I just kept quiet and didn’t push her. Told DH if she tried anything just to keep out of it and watch the kids. People just don’t take a breath and think about other people.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

More thoughts on our experiences:
Last week I watched a family all remove their masks for a pic at the castle. (Family member was taking it)
A CM quickly told them no, had to have masks on. The mom got all mad and said "Don't even take it then, I don't want it!" Ummm ok, fine by Disney.  
As our time goes on here, the more I see people just being defiant to be defiant, I swear. 95% of the people are wearing masks like they are suppose to, what makes some people feel they are above the rules...
We just pull off to the side and wait for them to be in the distance, not going to ruin our fun.
To anyone coming in this heat, invest in neck fans. Fantastic. A lot of people asking us where we got them. (Amazon)
We have 1 for each of us walking, and then 2 stroller fans for grandboys.
They suck the AC from stores as you walk by too, so you get a blast in the face. 

On another note, I hope they leave the hand sanitizer stations at ride exits, and store exits.  

Off to Epcot today for a Pooh in the grass hunt. Love all the characters!
Oh, at MK, they did a "Rainy day" small "parade" after it rained. CMs had rain gear on. Super cute. Not sure if that is something they did before-? It was fun.


----------



## New Mouse

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> More thoughts on our experiences:
> Last week I watched a family all remove their masks for a pic at the castle. (Family member was taking it)
> A CM quickly told them no, had to have masks on. The mom got all mad and said "Don't even take it then, I don't want it!" Ummm ok, fine by Disney.
> As our time goes on here, the more I see people just being defiant to be defiant, I swear. 95% of the people are wearing masks like they are suppose to, what makes some people feel they are above the rules...
> We just pull off to the side and wait for them to be in the distance, not going to ruin our fun.
> To anyone coming in this heat, invest in neck fans. Fantastic. A lot of people asking us where we got them. (Amazon)
> We have 1 for each of us walking, and then 2 stroller fans for grandboys.
> They suck the AC from stores as you walk by too, so you get a blast in the face.
> 
> On another note, I hope they leave the hand sanitizer stations at ride exits, and store exits.
> 
> Off to Epcot today for a Pooh in the grass hunt. Love all the characters!
> Oh, at MK, they did a "Rainy day" small "parade" after it rained. CMs had rain gear on. Super cute. Not sure if that is something they did before-? It was fun.



Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.

Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.


----------



## anthony2k7

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> More thoughts on our experiences:
> Last week I watched a family all remove their masks for a pic at the castle. (Family member was taking it)
> A CM quickly told them no, had to have masks on. The mom got all mad and said "Don't even take it then, I don't want it!" Ummm ok, fine by Disney.
> As our time goes on here, the more I see people just being defiant to be defiant, I swear. 95% of the people are wearing masks like they are suppose to, what makes some people feel they are above the rules...
> We just pull off to the side and wait for them to be in the distance, not going to ruin our fun.
> To anyone coming in this heat, invest in neck fans. Fantastic. A lot of people asking us where we got them. (Amazon)
> We have 1 for each of us walking, and then 2 stroller fans for grandboys.
> They suck the AC from stores as you walk by too, so you get a blast in the face.
> 
> On another note, I hope they leave the hand sanitizer stations at ride exits, and store exits.
> 
> Off to Epcot today for a Pooh in the grass hunt. Love all the characters!
> Oh, at MK, they did a "Rainy day" small "parade" after it rained. CMs had rain gear on. Super cute. Not sure if that is something they did before-? It was fun.


I really don't get the issue of photos with masks. By taking them off they seem to be trying to portray "This was our amazing trip to disney where everything was amazing and we could completely forget about covid." Bizare attitude.

If I went right now, I'd happily have mask photos. For me it would kinda be "Heres when we went during covid. It was different, not gonna lie, but it was still Disney!"


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ArielRae said:


> Let me tell you even asking someone to give you a tad more space sets people off. I was at a local amusement park (Diggerland) and was in line to get in with my DH and DS and this mom with her 3 kids kept getting to close. I turned and nicely asked her to give us more space that we are supposed to keep 6’. Well she didn’t like that at all and said she was not the mood for this “stuff“ today. (She should have stayed home then.)  She was also on the phone with someone at the time and bad talked me the hole time in line and even made the comment that “if it wasn’t for her kids“ and “Yea I can take her” to the person on the phone with her. She did keep her distance and told her kids to keep back after I asked her but she ran her mouth the whole time. I just kept quiet and didn’t push her. Told DH if she tried anything just to keep out of it and watch the kids. People just don’t take a breath and think about other people.



Many people get over defensive/aggressive over the smallest request or correction, whether it’s from another guest or in many cases, CMs. They perceive any request or correction as a personal attack.

When I was a CM, a guest checking in parked his car in the middle of the port cochere, blocking anyone else from driving through. I welcomed him, asked him if he wanted to valet, he said no. I politely asked him to pull ahead and off to the side to leave his car while he checked in and he exploded into a loud obscenity filled outburst. Many people react very strangely to simple instructions and requests.


----------



## SaintsManiac

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.




That isn't going to fly. Disney made the rule. If they let one family do it then everyone would want to. Then it pops up on social media that people have pictures without masks. Then it's a free for all.

It's not a good time for a "one and only" trip.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.



If everyone is making their own personal risk assessments and judgments on when they should/should not be wearing masks, it makes it oh so much harder for CMs to enforce.

That’s why the blanket mask rule is necessary.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Do you think you will buy APs again once things have settled down a bit more? Or do you think it will have changed the amount of visits you will make for a long while to come?



We don’t usually come often enough to warrant it, once a year at best but usually more like 2-4 years. It was unique circumstances leading to us buying them for the first time ever, we just happened to have really bad timing picking our big Disney year.

In all likelihood we don’t come back period until the situation is much improved, so it’s possible we buy them again but not likely. Was fun for the 6 days it lasted lol.


----------



## sara_s

ArielRae said:


> Let me tell you even asking someone to give you a tad more space sets people off. I was at a local amusement park (Diggerland) and was in line to get in with my DH and DS and this mom with her 3 kids kept getting to close. I turned and nicely asked her to give us more space that we are supposed to keep 6’. Well she didn’t like that at all and said she was not the mood for this “stuff“ today. (She should have stayed home then.)  She was also on the phone with someone at the time and bad talked me the hole time in line and even made the comment that “if it wasn’t for her kids“ and “Yea I can take her” to the person on the phone with her. She did keep her distance and told her kids to keep back after I asked her but she ran her mouth the whole time. I just kept quiet and didn’t push her. Told DH if she tried anything just to keep out of it and watch the kids. People just don’t take a breath and think about other people.


Ugh, sorry you dealt with that. People who do that passive aggressive schtick are so annoying. She was just embarrassed you called her out (and not even in a nasty way). I totally expect to go into "Disney mode" and mess up every once in a while, but you catch yourself, laugh about it and apologize.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> If everyone is making their own personal risk assessments and judgments on when they should/should not be wearing masks, it makes it oh so much harder for CMs to enforce.
> 
> That’s why the blanket mask rule is necessary.



Or they can just develop better rules that suit certain situations like this rather than going the blanket mask rule is easier.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’ve seen a handful of non Disney influencers who have gone post mask-less pictures in front of things like the castle, so it’s no mistaking its in Disney.

Would be nice to see them actually influence some good behaviour but I guess there’s no swipe up links for that.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> Or they can just develop better rules that suit certain situations like this rather than going the blanket mask rule is easier.



It’s like the eating/drinking loophole they had to tighten up on. Give people an inch they take a mile.

Let them come off for photos and you’ve got a bunch of people constantly “taking pictures” with a camera out and ready whenever a CM approaches.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> What's going on?! Islands of the Caribbean is gone since at least yesterday! What do you make of this?
> 
> Three booths are waiting in the wings, at least-- Spain and The Alps have their signs up. Maybe they are switching islands of the Caribbean out for a different booth that may have more demand?
> 
> Any insight?!
> 
> Edit: and yes, it's gone, it's removed from the app as well.



I posted this in Disney restaurants, but it might have a better place here! There is something going on with the food and wine booths.


----------



## New Mouse

SaintsManiac said:


> It's not a good time for a "one and only" trip.



Unfortunately, not everyone has the luxury of those choices.   If a make a wish family wants to take a picture in front of the castle without a mask, I am letting them take a picture in front of the castle.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’ve seen a handful of non Disney influencers who have gone post mask-less pictures in front of things like the castle, so it’s no mistaking its in Disney.
> 
> Would be nice to see them actually influence some good behaviour but I guess there’s no swipe up links for that.




I'm glad the few I follow have been so strict with themselves about the rules. I was laughing so hard the other day watching Tim Tracker as he was bewildered over all the details at the MK that he never noticed because of people being in the way.


----------



## SaintsManiac

New Mouse said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone has the luxury of those choices.   If a make a wish family wants to take a picture in front of the castle without a mask, I am letting them take a picture in front of the castle.




Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.


----------



## New Mouse

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s like the eating/drinking loophole they had to tighten up on. Give people an inch they take a mile.
> 
> Let them come off for photos and you’ve got a bunch of people constantly “taking pictures” with a camera out and ready whenever a CM approaches.



Taking a picture with a photopass photographer at select locations without a mask is ok.   Theres your new rule and problem solved.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> Unfortunately, not everyone has the luxury of those choices.   If a make a wish family wants to take a picture in front of the castle without a mask, I am letting them take a picture in front of the castle.



Yeah let’s pretend people being stubborn (putting it nicely) in the parks are make a wish families.


----------



## MrsBooch

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are *so arbitrary* that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.



ehhhh no.

wearing a mask at all times is not so arbitrary.
this is an example of entitlement - and entitlement paves the slippery slope to non compliance, rule breaking and messing everything up for everyone else. 

it's a rule at the park and property - if you dont want to wear a mask for pictures, go to Universal.


----------



## AmberMV

SaintsManiac said:


> Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.


No, none from the organization are going right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> No, none from the organization are going right now.




Thanks for the reply. I didn't think so.


----------



## New Mouse

SaintsManiac said:


> Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.



Formally? No idea but if your child or family member is in that situation, you are going on that trip.  

I realize that likely wasnt the situation in question, but blanket rules because we cant figure it out are not the solution.   And again I am all for the mask requirements.


----------



## FinallyFL

SaintsManiac said:


> Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.


Give Kids The World is closed until further notice so that housing option is not currently available for Wish Kids.


----------



## lovethesun12

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.


So it’s okay for adults to get angry at CM’s who have nothing to do with the creation of the rule because they’re “frustrated”?

There are many 4/5 year olds that are capable of managing their anger in that situation.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Let's speculate about what's going on with the food and wine booths. Stop talking about masks!


----------



## Jennasis

New Mouse said:


> Or they can just develop better rules that suit certain situations like this rather than going the blanket mask rule is easier.


The blanket rule is the easiest. If you rely on people to behave and do the right thing...they wont. The rule as they have it now is appropriate at clearly spelled out for all who are going. Those going who can't adhere ahould stay home.


----------



## Mit88

FinallyFL said:


> Give Kids The World is closed until further notice so that housing option is not currently available for Wish Kids.



I hope they’re doing well over there. I havent heard much about them since the shutdown, I think Pete has talked about them once, early on


----------



## Betty Rohrer

SaintsManiac said:


> Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.


Give Kids The World resort where most stay is closed so not sure how many are there. from what GKTW  has said sounds like they would help any child who might not make it much longer but nothing for sure


----------



## MrsBooch

Has anyone eaten at Topolino's Terrace recently for breakfast? I watched Prince Charming Dev's video about it, and he said it was an all you can eat situation with the entrees but nothing indicates that on the Disney website - it would, however, make the price easier to swallow....

ALSO - what is going on with the Equity Union and Disney? I know that the union is pushing for testing and Disney said they think they don't need it - but is the union itself split on this? I've seen videos from actors in the union saying they want to go back and think that the union is applying old school theater rules to Disney shows that are often outside or in larger arenas - anyone have any insider info that I can stew on and draw conclusions from?


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Let's speculate about what's going on with the food and wine booths. Stop talking about masks!


They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.


----------



## Marionnette

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Let's speculate about what's going on with the food and wine booths. Stop talking about masks!


It really doesn’t bode well to see booths closing without a replacement opening up. I don’t think it’s a lack of available workers. Probably more like a lack of $ to pay them.


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> That isn't going to fly. Disney made the rule. If they let one family do it then everyone would want to. Then it pops up on social media that people have pictures without masks. Then it's a free for all.
> 
> It's not a good time for a "one and only" trip.


If they are going to let people eat and drink when they remove themselves from the main area of traffic while they are stopped, they should let people do the same for a picture.  I can see saying something if they are standing in the middle of the pathway or are around other people.  If people have removed themselves from others and or out of the way, it shouldn't be an issue. 

At some point common sense needs to be used.  I want mask compliance.  People will tend to be less compliant with the rules if you enforce them in ways that seem nonsensical.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> I thought they’d be open before July to have something domestic parks related to bring to the table at the Q3 reports because Q3 ended on June 30th. I said they’d be open June 1st because there were plenty of signs pointing towards it being open on that day, but it was all signs that I saw because in my mind that was going to be the date from the start.
> 
> I was was wrong twice on that one.
> 
> Up until around early May I thought mask mandates were going to be lax to a point where they’re suggested, not required at the parks. Once mid May hit I flipped 180 and didnt see Disney opening up without masks being mandatory.
> 
> Again, I was wrong until I changed my opinion.
> 
> Ive admitted to being wrong about those things and other things many, many times. But I also dont claim that my opinions are anything more than just that, opinions. I dont have “sources” like a certain someone on WDWmagic claims. Its ok to admit you’re wrong. If I was never wrong about my opinions, I’d have enough money to throw at a Club 33 membership. And pay Disney to put on an after hours fireworks show just for me.
> 
> 
> Disney has done a lot of things right so far, and have done some things that are not so good, but seems to have fixed some of these things. One thing I still think they need to get right is changing the BG process for RotR. I still see pictures of people not eating/drinking or in a relaxation zone with masks off or nose out. While CMs cant be on top of every guest making sure they’re enforcing the rules at all times, from stories I’ve heard, they can still do better with enforcement. But you’re seeing a lot less distancing issues outside of DHS recently, and thats good. Even when things were going wrong, it wasn’t getting out of hand where they lost control of the guests. Issues seem to get resolved quickly.
> 
> They’ve proved that they were ready to open up when they did, and have done so responsibly, safety wise. If Disney was losing control of the parks and guests where you’re continuously see guests on top of each other, no one wearing masks while passing CMs not saying anything, Disney loading up ride vehicles with strangers not spaced out. Then maybe the “They shouldnt be open” argument would carry more weight right now. But they’re not breaking laws, running a lawless operation. There’s a reason people are saying they feel incredibly safe while on property



just so you know, I wasn’t referring to you.


----------



## mattpeto

Mask wearing has to be enforced.

But if there is a safe way to do it for a kid and it's approved and coordinated by CM's - I'd be good with it.  

Hardcore rules seems great until you see a dying kid making their final wish.


----------



## kelpricer

I guess it’s all in the way you think about things. People stating that maybe it’s their one and only time at Disney or just wanting a “ normal” pic without a mask confuse me, honestly. THIS is our “normal” for now. I mean, I have a lot of pics of my DD with braces and acne because that was the “normal” at that time. This is where we are right now, accept it and follow the rules put in place.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I hope they’re doing well over there. I havent heard much about them since the shutdown, I think Pete has talked about them once, early on


Pam Landwirth puts out an update every so often. They are hanging in there.


----------



## xuxa777

Marionnette said:


> It really doesn’t bode well to see booths closing without a replacement opening up. I don’t think it’s a lack of available workers. Probably more like a lack of $ to pay them.


More like lack of demand


----------



## Rach73

Am I wrong to wish Disney had some type of extra Security Team walking around to help the poor CMs enforce the rules. I was there last week and saw too many folks who thought they were above the rules. We were walking through the line at SM which thank goodness was moving fast. There was a college age couple behind us. We stopped about two markers away from getting onto the ride vehicles. The guy behind us stopped about two feet into our space. The CM asked us how many in our party when we said three he looked at the guy in our space and asked him to move back behind his line.  So we move up into the last space before we get on to the ride and here this guy is again two feet into our space. And again the cast member looks at him and ask him to get back behind his line. The guy shrugged his shoulders as if to argue with the CM. Finally he goes back behind his line. And as soon as the CM turned his back to do his job he stepped BACK into our space just to be a you know what. At that point my husband said something along the lines of  “Come on man” to the guy. 
 I wish the CM would’ve had someone else able to come in and deal with this guy. Oh yes and to make this person even more obnoxious as we were taking off on the ride he yelled at us to “Have a nice flight”. I mean really.


----------



## MrsBooch

Brianstl said:


> If they are going to let people eat and drink when they remove themselves from the main area of traffic while they are stopped, they should let people do the same for a picture.  I can see saying something if they are standing in the middle of the pathway or are around other people.  If people have removed themselves from others and or out of the way, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Out some point common sense needs to be used.  I want mask compliance.  *People will tend to be less compliant with the rules if you enforce them in ways that seem nonsensical*.



People will also be less compliant if they walk by a group of people taking their picture without masks on in a random area of the park. This was a family taking their own picture. So if that's fine - what's stopping them from doing that all over the park? We are talking about the difference between dedicated and non dedicated places. 

I don't understand the debate here - it's a rule. if you dont like it don't come? They have areas where you can and cannot wear masks and I'm sure there are reasons for not removing them in pictures - they also won't give you your photopass pics off rides, if you remove your mask. Do you have an issue with that? Or is that ok?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Rach73 said:


> Am I wrong to wish Disney had some type of extra Security Team walking around to help the poor CMs enforce the rules. I was there last week and saw too many folks who thought they were above the rules. We were walking through the line at SM which thank goodness was moving fast. There was a college age couple behind us. We stopped about two markers away from getting onto the ride vehicles. The guy behind us stopped about two feet into our space. The CM asked us how many in our party when we said three he looked at the guy in our space and asked him to move back behind his line.  So we move up into the last space before we get on to the ride and here this guy is again two feet into our space. And again the cast member looks at him and ask him to get back behind his line. The guy shrugged his shoulders as if to argue with the CM. Finally he goes back behind his line. And as soon as the CM turned his back to do his job he stepped BACK into our space just to be a you know what. At that point my husband said something along the lines of  “Come on man” to the guy.
> I wish the CM would’ve had someone else able to come in and deal with this guy. Oh yes and to make this person even more obnoxious as we were taking off on the ride he yelled at us to “Have a nice flight”. I mean really.



Ugh I can’t stand people like that. Just being a you know what for the heck of it. To impress his partner or whatever.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Pam Landwirth puts out an update every so often. They are hanging in there.


They actually are selling masks as a fund raiser right now for Give Kids the World.  If you need masks, please consider helping them out.

https://www.magicyourband.com/give-kids-the-world-charity-design-face-mask-personalized.html


----------



## constanze

MrsBooch said:


> Has anyone eaten at Topolino's Terrace recently for breakfast? I watched Prince Charming Dev's video about it, and he said it was an all you can eat situation with the entrees but nothing indicates that on the Disney website - it would, however, make the price easier to swallow....
> 
> ALSO - what is going on with the Equity Union and Disney? I know that the union is pushing for testing and Disney said they think they don't need it - but is the union itself split on this? I've seen videos from actors in the union saying they want to go back and think that the union is applying old school theater rules to Disney shows that are often outside or in larger arenas - anyone have any insider info that I can stew on and draw conclusions from?


We ate there 2 weeks ago— I’m not sure about the “all you can eat” — but you may want to clarify with your server before you request—my husband asked for some fruit— and our server said “no problem”— and he brought some out for all of us— it was lovely— but ended up charging us for an entire extra entree


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> They actually are selling masks as a fund raiser right now for Give Kids the World.  If you need masks, please consider helping them out.
> 
> https://www.magicyourband.com/give-kids-the-world-charity-design-face-mask-personalized.html



Thank you. Just ordered a couple.


----------



## JacknSally

*I love it I love it I love it


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293199603811090432*


----------



## anthony2k7

Rach73 said:


> Am I wrong to wish Disney had some type of extra Security Team walking around to help the poor CMs enforce the rules. I was there last week and saw too many folks who thought they were above the rules. We were walking through the line at SM which thank goodness was moving fast. There was a college age couple behind us. We stopped about two markers away from getting onto the ride vehicles. The guy behind us stopped about two feet into our space. The CM asked us how many in our party when we said three he looked at the guy in our space and asked him to move back behind his line.  So we move up into the last space before we get on to the ride and here this guy is again two feet into our space. And again the cast member looks at him and ask him to get back behind his line. The guy shrugged his shoulders as if to argue with the CM. Finally he goes back behind his line. And as soon as the CM turned his back to do his job he stepped BACK into our space just to be a you know what. At that point my husband said something along the lines of  “Come on man” to the guy.
> I wish the CM would’ve had someone else able to come in and deal with this guy. Oh yes and to make this person even more obnoxious as we were taking off on the ride he yelled at us to “Have a nice flight”. I mean really.


Yeah blatant disregard for safety rules like that repeatedly should just be removal from park. They had their chance and showed again they were not going to obey.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *I love it I love it I love it
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293199603811090432*


Me to, but I'm still concerned all those new trees will quickly block the view of the fountain once they have grown a little.


----------



## MrsBooch

constanze said:


> We ate there 2 weeks ago— I’m not sure about the “all you can eat” — but you may want to clarify with your server before you request—my husband asked for some fruit— and our server said “no problem”— and he brought some out for all of us— it was lovely— but ended up charging us for an entire extra entree



YOWZA.


----------



## JacknSally

anthony2k7 said:


> Me to, but I'm still concerned all those new trees will quickly block the view of the fountain once they have grown a little.



*I forgot about those *


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.


... you're my hero. Link or reference I could read?? I was HOPING that this was what was going on!!


----------



## Princess Merida

MrsBooch said:


> Has anyone eaten at Topolino's Terrace recently for breakfast? I watched Prince Charming Dev's video about it, and he said it was an all you can eat situation with the entrees but nothing indicates that on the Disney website - it would, however, make the price easier to swallow....
> 
> ALSO - what is going on with the Equity Union and Disney? I know that the union is pushing for testing and Disney said they think they don't need it - but is the union itself split on this? I've seen videos from actors in the union saying they want to go back and think that the union is applying old school theater rules to Disney shows that are often outside or in larger arenas - anyone have any insider info that I can stew on and draw conclusions from?



We were able to order an extra pastry bucket.  I had a hard time deciding between sausage, ham, and bacon and the server said we could get all three.  I didn't try to order a second entree, but based on these things I'd say it's a strong possibility.


----------



## Princess Merida

constanze said:


> We ate there 2 weeks ago— I’m not sure about the “all you can eat” — but you may want to clarify with your server before you request—my husband asked for some fruit— and our server said “no problem”— and he brought some out for all of us— it was lovely— but ended up charging us for an entire extra entree



Wow!  That is definitely the most expensive fruit plate on property then!  They brought us out a fruit plate as well without us requesting and we weren't charged extra.  I just assumed it came with the meal.  I guess it all depends on the server then since everyone is having a very different experience.


----------



## Mal6586

MrsBooch said:


> Has anyone eaten at Topolino's Terrace recently for breakfast? I watched Prince Charming Dev's video about it, and he said it was an all you can eat situation with the entrees but nothing indicates that on the Disney website - it would, however, make the price easier to swallow....
> 
> ALSO - what is going on with the Equity Union and Disney? I know that the union is pushing for testing and Disney said they think they don't need it - but is the union itself split on this? I've seen videos from actors in the union saying they want to go back and think that the union is applying old school theater rules to Disney shows that are often outside or in larger arenas - anyone have any insider info that I can stew on and draw conclusions from?


I have also heard you can order extra entrees. We didn’t do that exactly, but we did order Mickey waffles on the side for no extra cost.


----------



## gottalovepluto

charmed59 said:


> ...I’m betting Disney either knows, or is looking into it.


I’m betting Disney Executives have already decided what it is (quarantines have stopped domestic travel to their parks) and they don’t give a whit what their customers tell them in their emails/complaints/etc. Since quarantines are keeping everyone away, steady the course for now of hotel discounts for FL locals maintained margins in all other areas and cut all possible costs until domestic customer base can come back.

And that is the course they are indeed following. (Personally I think it’s stupid but I’m a bitter ex-customer )


----------



## Amy11401

Rach73 said:


> Am I wrong to wish Disney had some type of extra Security Team walking around to help the poor CMs enforce the rules. I was there last week and saw too many folks who thought they were above the rules. We were walking through the line at SM which thank goodness was moving fast. There was a college age couple behind us. We stopped about two markers away from getting onto the ride vehicles. The guy behind us stopped about two feet into our space. The CM asked us how many in our party when we said three he looked at the guy in our space and asked him to move back behind his line.  So we move up into the last space before we get on to the ride and here this guy is again two feet into our space. And again the cast member looks at him and ask him to get back behind his line. The guy shrugged his shoulders as if to argue with the CM. Finally he goes back behind his line. And as soon as the CM turned his back to do his job he stepped BACK into our space just to be a you know what. At that point my husband said something along the lines of  “Come on man” to the guy.
> I wish the CM would’ve had someone else able to come in and deal with this guy. Oh yes and to make this person even more obnoxious as we were taking off on the ride he yelled at us to “Have a nice flight”. I mean really.


Not that they were ever billed as extra security but do they still have the Incredible Team out? I remember there was alot of talk about them reinforcing safety standards before the parks opened but I haven't heard much about them since parks opened.


----------



## RamblingMad

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.



If this is your one and only trip, I’d think you would wait for the pandemic to be over before going.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Are wish kids even going right now? During a pandemic? I'm not being snarky, I am really curious.



No - or at least largely no.

I get updates from the Give Kids the World Village and they are closed now a big reason why is because Wish families are not coming now due to not being safe.  Maybe there are exceptions


----------



## WonderlandisReality

skeeter31 said:


> They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.



Which ones closed?
Did any new ones open?


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Blog Mickey post re: projects &  spending
> 
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Disney Spending More Than Previously Thought on Projects and Refurbishments at Theme Parks https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...n-projects-and-refurbishments-at-theme-parks/


Interesting... I wonder how much it cost to speed up the castle refurbishment? I know they’ve been doing some general work in Disneyland, read they were still working on Avengers land- idk if true but it’s gotta be close to done, I think approval for the DLH DVC happened so maybe they’ll put cash into that project in the next couple months and DLH was supposed to undergo soft refurb through late 2020... they were a few weeks into that when CA shutdown. So could DLR be getting some of that money right now?... People who have visited DtD say work appears to be happening at DLH (DLH is scheduled to reopen 10/1 if DLR opens ... . Magical date financially...)


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.


How do I spell his name so that I can look for the post?


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> Italy to reopen for cruise ships starting August 15th.
> 
> "Only passengers from the approved country list will be able to board and disembark the cruise ship at Italy ports."
> 
> https://www.traveloffpath.com/italy-reopening-for-cruise-ships-on-august-15/


 because cruising has been so successful so far!


----------



## JacknSally

*Is this a new promo? FL residents get 40% off a 4-day ticket or 30% off a 3-day

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/ent...0200811-dir4z6ltirah3fi4v7ohxydfp4-story.html*


----------



## Mit88

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200810-m435y6vukzeqtlhjk2saqfokye-story.html


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200810-m435y6vukzeqtlhjk2saqfokye-story.html



They'll be a few people that won't be happy with that


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> They'll be a few people that won't be happy with that



No outbreaks linked to WDW since reopening. So a double whammy


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293225961857654786


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200810-m435y6vukzeqtlhjk2saqfokye-story.html


While it's good to see cases finally dropping I don't think it will change much in regards to the so called pent up demand. Many people will not have the money to travel like they used to. A lot of people aren't working right now.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> While it's good to see cases finally dropping I don't think it will change much in regards to the so called pent up demand. Many people will not have the money to travel like they used to. A lot of people aren't working right now.



Who said anything about this changing the demand?


----------



## Jrb1979

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293225961857654786


That should their parks financially. Since Disney and Universal aren't doing their Halloween things many will probably give Busch Gardens a chance


----------



## LSUmiss

Makmak said:


> A little earlier I saw total madness at pop when someone walking (with a child and another adult) told another person (With two children) to put their masks on correctly. It was not well received by the dad and he flipped out. I got my daughter out of there quickly but it wasn’t pretty.


I just don’t get what ppl think will happen when they confront someone’s kids regardless of if they’re technically in the right. It’s not going to go well.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I just don’t get what ppl think will happen when they confront someone’s kids regardless of if they’re technically in the right. It’s not going to go well.




I would never tell anyone else to fix their mask. I would just get away from them as quickly as possible. I mean I just came in from a doc appointment and the receptionist wasn't even wearing one. No plexiglass, either. What can you do?


----------



## ThornXBL

I see Tambu Lounge is now on the list of Open restaurants here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/dine
But its actual page still says "Temporarily Unavailable".

Anyone know if it has reopened or not?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I would never tell anyone else to fix their mask. I would just get away from them as quickly as possible. I mean I just came in from a doc appointment and the receptionist wasn't even wearing one. No plexiglass, either. What can you do?



Went to the post office yesterday, FedEx driver came in to drop off packages, no mask. People are either going to wear masks, or theyre not. Getting confrontational is only going to make matters worse. If I argue with someone to put on their mask, they’re not going to suddenly change their opinions on masks and become pro-mask. 

Now, distancing is another story. I have, and I will continue to tell people to back off from me if they’re within 3 feet. Not everyone can judge what 6 ft is with a blind eye, so I try to give a little bit of a benefit of the doubt


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Went to the post office yesterday, FedEx driver came in to drop off packages, no mask. People are either going to wear masks, or theyre not. Getting confrontational is only going to make matters worse. If I argue with someone to put on their mask, they’re not going to suddenly change their opinions on masks and become pro-mask.
> 
> Now, distancing is another story. I have, and I will continue to tell people to back off from me if they’re within 3 feet. Not everyone can judge what 6 ft is with a blind eye, so I try to give a little bit of a benefit of the doubt


That’s that thing. There is no confusion now. If ppl are not wearing masks or not wearing them properly, they know what they’re doing. Confronting them will most likely do very little but escalate the situation especially if ppl’s kids are involved.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Makmak said:


> A little earlier I saw total madness at pop when someone walking (with a child and another adult) told another person (With two children) to put their masks on correctly. It was not well received by the dad and he flipped out. I got my daughter out of there quickly but it wasn’t pretty.


Bound to happen, sorry it was in front of your daughter  (Glad you had a plan and that the plan Get Outta The Crazy People’s area!)


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Do you think you will buy APs again once things have settled down a bit more? Or do you think it will have changed the amount of visits you will make for a long while to come?


I need park hopping back. I can deal with a lot of cutbacks- but that loss is too much.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293166912948633600


Why is this making me think of the Olympics?  

But I do love them!!


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

LSUmiss said:


> I just don’t get what ppl think will happen when they confront someone’s kids regardless of if they’re technically in the right. It’s not going to go well.



I'm all for wearing a mask in public but I don't comment on adults, let alone their children.


----------



## shoegal9

New Mouse said:


> Or they can just develop better rules that suit certain situations like this rather than going the blanket mask rule is easier.



I understand the blanket rule and why they did what they did. But there is ZERO difference being socially distanced and stopping to take a drink of water (permissible) and being socially distanced and stopping to take a quick photo (not permissible).  But it's all about perception right now and I would assume they just don't want that PR.


----------



## yulilin3

back from MK, nothing to report, pretty normal crowds and high mask compliance. I will say the walkway from GF to MK looks done I think it's a matter of saying goodbye to the NBA and then we will see it open, the temp tent is up by the monorail station and everything


----------



## Lewisc

A study from Duke University regarding the effectiveness of different types of masks. Gator masks don't work.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/08/us/duke-university-face-mask-test-trnd/index.html
I saw an employee in Petco wearing his mask under his nose. I told him his mask at slipped. He told me they were allowed to wear them that way. I spoke to a manager on my way out. He said that's not corporate policy. As I was walking to my car I saw the employee walking out.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.


I am so losing my cool not being able to find this post. Respond to meee!


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> That’s that thing. There is no confusion now. If ppl are not wearing masks or not wearing them properly, they know what they’re doing. Confronting them will most likely do very little but escalate the situation especially if ppl’s kids are involved.



yup.  Even I get nervous/tentative at  my workplace when I have to tell people to please wear their mask.  It's just a battle I'm not looking forward to.  Had one mom rub her face up against our sneeze guard when we told their kids to put on their masks (for the 5th time)


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> I am so losing my cool not being able to find this post. Respond to meee!



*I'm not the previous poster, and I didn't see the post they're referencing, but I'm assuming by "Andy" they mean @andyman8 - not sure, though, but it's a starting point at least!*


----------



## Flamingeaux

I have a package that was one of those where I got moved from Sports to POP - Sept 27 to Oct 2.  What is the current day I have until to cancel the reservation without a penalty?  tia


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JacknSally said:


> *I'm not the previous poster, and I didn't see the post they're referencing, but I'm assuming by "Andy" they mean @andyman8 - not sure, though, but it's a starting point at least!*


Thank you! Aaaaannndd-- I'm off to search!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> They are changing around some of the booths. Some just closed and some of the others that were announced but stated to arrive later in the festival are preparing to open. Instead of just adding those booths, they’re removing some and replacing. I’m guessing they’re removing some of the lowest performing booths. Andy posted about this a day or 2 ago.


People aren’t using their one park a day reservation just for a couple food booths?! I. Am. Shocked.


----------



## karen4546

Princess Merida said:


> We were able to order an extra pastry bucket.  I had a hard time deciding between sausage, ham, and bacon and the server said we could get all three.  I didn't try to order a second entree, but based on these things I'd say it's a strong possibility.


which restaurant are you referring to?


----------



## karen4546

Mal6586 said:


> I have also heard you can order extra entrees. We didn’t do that exactly, but we did order Mickey waffles on the side for no extra cost.


what restaurant?  I couldn't find original post.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

OKAY, WAIT-- the Teriyaki Chicken Bun is back?! On MDE it's the tempura, and in the website it's TCB.

Ugh... Okay, who's going to EPCOT today, and can report back?!


----------



## DavidPSU

yulilin3 said:


> back from MK, nothing to report, pretty normal crowds and high mask compliance. I will say the walkway from GF to MK looks done I think it's a matter of saying goodbye to the NBA and then we will see it open, the temp tent is up by the monorail station and everything



Normal crowds as in normal crowds or normal as in pandemic normal?  I’m assuming pandemic normal but didn’t get to see any live feed


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rise...ing-extended-downtime-after-lightning-strike/


----------



## yulilin3

DavidPSU said:


> Normal crowds as in normal crowds or normal as in pandemic normal?  I’m assuming pandemic normal but didn’t get to see any live feed


"new normal" 
Since the parks reopened the crowds have been steadily rising, today was nothing compared to what people were reporting over the weekend though. Very easy to zig while others zag unless you're in a queue for something
I could've taken pics with absolutely no one and taken pics where it seemed to be very busy


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rise...ing-extended-downtime-after-lightning-strike/


it was bad last night. Everything everyone that lives here is talking about today is that storm from last night


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rise...ing-extended-downtime-after-lightning-strike/





Who could possibly be responsible for this?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> it was bad last night. Everything everyone that lives here is talking about today is that storm from last night



Crazy, where I live, we barely got anything.  I swear there's like a bubble shield where we live


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rise...ing-extended-downtime-after-lightning-strike/




Oh, 2020...


----------



## shoegal9

karen4546 said:


> what restaurant?  I couldn't find original post.



Topolino's breakfast.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> Oh, 2020...



at this point, I fully expect cthulhu to rise up


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Crazy, where I live, we barely got anything.  I swear there's like a bubble shield where we live









Do you have one of these surrounding your neighborhood? If so, you live in a secure bubble


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> While it's good to see cases finally dropping I don't think it will change much in regards to the so called pent up demand. Many people will not have the money to travel like they used to. A lot of people aren't working right now.



I disagree actually.

When people see cases start to drop, see no cases linked to Disney (kind of find that hard to believe, but you never know) and start to feel it's "safer", the people with trips booked may think twice about cancelling and other people on the fence may feel more comfortable to start booking for later in the year, next year.

Of course if Disney cuts hrs anymore or takes away anything else, that could still influence people to not book.


----------



## Pens Fan

kelpricer said:


> I guess it’s all in the way you think about things. People stating that maybe it’s their one and only time at Disney or just wanting a “ normal” pic without a mask confuse me, honestly. THIS is our “normal” for now. I mean, I have a lot of pics of my DD with braces and acne because that was the “normal” at that time. This is where we are right now, accept it and follow the rules put in place.



I agree.

My son was there last week.  I told him before he went that if he _didn't_ get me a picture of himself _with_ a mask on in front of the castle I was cutting him out of the will. 

20 years from now, which would be more fun for him to show his kids - some random picture of himself at WDW or one showing him and his friends sporting masks and hanging out in front of the castle?  He saved all of the park maps just because they have photos of guests and CM's in masks.  Life may suck right now, but we are making history.  I'd like to have some record of our family's tiny place in it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Anyone heard anything recent on TIW cards, or is the extension all there is? I forgot to ask yesterday. Really wish I could just transfer it over to one of you


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Anyone heard anything recent on TIW cards, or is the extension all there is? I forgot to ask yesterday. Really wish I could just transfer it over to one of you



I had thought I read they were extending every's cards for the time parks were closed

Doesn't help me though.  I bought it in feb because I had friends coming down in March and April, and had planned many restaurants. Well, now that didn't happen obviously, and won't get anywhere close to the value out of it


----------



## JM23457

MrsBooch said:


> yeah. So i am so upset about this. I live about 30 min away, & have had an annual pass for years (not this year) & I hate to say it but I knew this was going to happen.
> 
> A mask rule on its own is fine & needed but only if you have people in authority enforcing it.
> The thing with Sesame Place is - they primarily employ local high school kids.
> 
> I would go so far as to say, unless I’m walking into guest services, every person working a ride or a snack stand is between 16-18 max. All guest facing roles.
> 
> Not that it’s ever ok to hit anyone no matter their age, but it’s easy to see they are basically children.
> While I think it’s AWFUL that this happened - I put some blame on Sesame Place. You can’t put the responsibility of enforcing masks on high school kids. I think Sesame Place put these kids in a terrible position. It’s a seasonal park that has a huge following locally - they could have easily taken the season off (they had corporate backers at the ready to support). This is one park that I’m mad about being open.


Not the park's fault at all. Blaming them for being open is misplaced blame.


----------



## always

You can get your maskless pics with the castle in the background from the relaxation zone via Tomorrowland Terrace.    If the view is good enough for a dessert party....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I had thought I read they were extending every's cards for the time parks were closed
> 
> Doesn't help me though.  I bought it in feb because I had friends coming down in March and April, and had planned many restaurants. Well, now that didn't happen obviously, and won't get anywhere close to the value out of it



They are but I’m in a similar scenario as you. Bought in October with just DH and I with the intention to use it on approximately 15 TS restaurants with a party of 8 last March. Extension doesnt do much for me, unless a miracle vaccine comes along!

Definitely did not get our moneys worth out of that one.


----------



## JacknSally

osufeth24 said:


> at this point, I fully expect cthulhu to rise up



*Please don't give this year any more ideas.*


----------



## anthony2k7

You all seen DLP has delayed DLH and sequoia Lodge reopening and will RECLOSE cheyenne?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I disagree actually.
> 
> When people see cases start to drop, see no cases linked to Disney (kind of find that hard to believe, but you never know) and start to feel it's "safer", the people with trips booked may think twice about cancelling and other people on the fence may feel more comfortable to start booking for later in the year, next year.
> 
> Of course if Disney cuts hrs anymore or takes away anything else, that could still influence people to not book.


I've said this a couple of times, the current hours are good through the end of October. If Disney sees that demand is there they will change them and extend them again. For right now Sept is looking like a good month to come for those worried, Disney is still giving CM 60% off room rates for the month so longer hours don't make sense. 
As to hard to believe no outbreaks have been linked to any of the theme parks, I said this also, if there wasn't an outbreak from that last week of operations back in March, when we were sooo crowded, strangers hugging strangers, crying, the Mardi Gras concert at Universal packed with people,  I wasn't expecting one now with everyone aware, masks, social distancing, hand washing/sanitizing being universally accepted and compliance very high


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I've said this a couple of times, the current hours are good through the end of October. If Disney sees that demand is there they will change them and extend them again. For right now Sept is looking like a good month to come for those worried, Disney is still giving CM 60% off room rates for the month so longer hours don't make sense.
> As to hard to believe no outbreaks have been linked to any of the theme parks, I said this also, if there wasn't an outbreak from that last week of operations back in March, when we were sooo crowded, strangers hugging strangers, crying, the Mardi Gras concert at Universal packed with people,  I wasn't expecting one now with everyone aware, masks, social distancing, hand washing/sanitizing being universally accepted and compliance very high



I wasn't really commenting on the state of the hrs now, just giving other reasons people might still cancel even if it seems safer - more cuts, etc.


----------



## anthony2k7

Anyone got updates on the HS lightning strike? The place that shall not be named says several other attractions are down due to the power issues


----------



## LSUmiss

FYI for those APs who have rooms booked after Sept 30th, I have been watching the special offers & this morning it still said AP discount til 9/30 but said “book thru dec 2020”. I wonder/hope if they’re getting ready to add new discounts?


----------



## CastAStone

Martin’s language on FP+ ending permanently continues to get more and more direct...


----------



## hertamaniac

Well, that was easy.  DS entry was smooth and coordinated.  No issues seen with non-compliance and the amount of sanitizing stations is excellent.  Went to Homecomin' without reservations, but didn't think they would be necessary before noon.  Only downside is the limited menu didn't have the carrot souffle', but I did manage to get the recipe for the Church Lady Deviled Eggs!  Won't post pics of lunch as to prevent drooling on the screen unless requested.  

Not busy at all, but did pick up as we were leaving.  Glad we made the drive over.


----------



## Farro

CastAStone said:


> Martin’s language on FP+ ending permanently continues to get more and more direct...
> View attachment 517679



How do we feel the park reservation system in place now will work when crowds get back to normal?

Or do we think a new "fast pass" type system will be in place?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> Martin’s language on FP+ ending permanently continues to get more and more direct...
> View attachment 517679



GenieRideWish+ Coming soon


----------



## osufeth24

Guess I don't understand why they'd be getting rid of Fast Passes permanently .  I'm assuming some other system will take it's place?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


>


Thats pretty dire news. Of the 7(???) Onsite disney owned hotels I think only 2 are going to remain open? - and one of those is santa fe which I wouldnt stay in again even if they paid me.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> GenieRideWish+ Coming soon


Plan your Magical Dream day of Wonder with Disney GenieRideWish+!


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> Plan your Magical Dream day of Wonder with Disney GenieRideWish+!



“Congratulations, Your Wish Has Been Granted!”

I can see it now


----------



## SaintsManiac

CastAStone said:


> Martin’s language on FP+ ending permanently continues to get more and more direct...
> View attachment 517679




I already said goodbye with joy in my heart.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Guess I don't understand why they'd be getting rid of Fast Passes permanently .  I'm assuming some other system will take it's place?



Just because FP+ is going away doesn’t mean the system itself is going away. Fastpass “went away” at Disneyland and was replaced by Maxpass. Basically the same in principle, just a new name and a few changes. I could see Disney adapt the Maxpass system with a different name, and maybe a few other small changes from the way it works at DLR. I’m almost certain it’ll tie into Disney Genie though


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s like the eating/drinking loophole they had to tighten up on. Give people an inch they take a mile.
> 
> Let them come off for photos and you’ve got a bunch of people constantly “taking pictures” with a camera out and ready whenever a CM approaches.


When we were there, it seemed like there were some people who wore masks bc they had to, but given any opportunity, they'd remove them or have their noses out. The worst places for compliance we saw were in ride queues (where people are less likely to be caught by CMs), and around resort walkways (while walking or waiting for the skyliner to open).

As a guest, it's an uncomfortable situation to be put in when someone doesn't comply. You never know how someone will react, which is why we just kept our distance as best as we could. I'm sure CMs deal with confrontational, inappropriate behavior all the time (and that's also not okay), but at least the times we saw CMs ask guests to correct their masks, there was no argument (reactions ranged from apologetic (the guest had genuinely forgotten) to looking annoyed but not saying anything). I'm sure Disney doesn't want added expenditure, but it seemed like they needed more of these "unseen" places monitored by CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> FYI for those APs who have rooms booked after Sept 30th, I have been watching the special offers & this morning it still said AP discount til 9/30 but said “book thru dec 2020”. I wonder/hope if they’re getting ready to add new discounts?


it still says book through  Sept 30
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


----------



## mattpeto

Martin also said the queues aren't going away and they will be used:
_"They’ll still be available to authorised groups of guests "_

A new system is coming.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Martin also said the queues aren't going away and they will be used:
> _"They’ll still be available to authorised groups of guests "_
> 
> A new system is coming.



I will be authorized.


----------



## JacknSally

mattpeto said:


> Martin also said the queues aren't going away and they will be used:
> _"They’ll still be available to authorised groups of guests "_
> 
> A new system is coming.


*
Is "authorized groups of guests" code for "guests who paid extra for new-FPs"*


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Martin also said the queues aren't going away and they will be used:
> _"They’ll still be available to authorised groups of guests "_
> 
> A new system is coming.




A clean slate. Please dont mess it up this time Disney...but I know you will


----------



## Mit88

I’m Team Paid FP, especially if its not needed for FP, just an avenue for extra perks. 

As long as they dont get out of control with their pricing the way Universal is. Maybe its beneficial for some, but I personally find it offensively overpriced


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> it still says book through  Sept 30
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/passholder-summer-room-offer/


I should have added that it’s changed backed now, but all morning it said “book thru 12/2020”. Could just be a typical IT error, but I am hoping their getting ready to add new AP discounts.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Paid makes me sad. I like how FP- and + largely rewarded effort and knowledge, favouring us crazed Disney people.

Here’s hoping it and Genie isn’t too heavy with the upcharges (yeah right, lol), and if all else fails I hope I still have my don’t care just happy to finally be back attitude.


----------



## osufeth24

I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?



We were fine with it!

I think it worked great for people like us who had at least 9 park days. We didn't need to rope-drop and had plenty of time go on all rides. Got to each park at least twice.


----------



## CastAStone

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?


I liked gaming it. No doubt it substantially increased standby waits at secondary attractions though.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?


I loved it! Never went on a ride without it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?



Me! Loved FP- too and was sad to see it go. With FP+, it was so satisfying to snag the same day ones too, especially when they were for immediate entry.

I feel like I’m in a safe space to make this confession, a fun side benefit of the very short amount of time we spent as passholders was checking for FP+ at random times for no reason at all  (no worries, I did not book them).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293273498450886657


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?




I knew how to work it hard and we never waited in long lines for the big rides. However, I don't love how it inflated wait times for things like Spaceship Earth. I also didn't care for booking 60 days in advance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293273498450886657



Dang. I think somebody forgot to make sure none of the Disney villains got close enough to curse this ride during construction.


----------



## always

We were always able to game FP+ too.  I will never understand the excitement over giving Disney money for something that used to be included with the price of a ticket and/or resort stay.


----------



## SaintsManiac

always said:


> We were always able to game FP+ too.  I will never understand the excitement over giving Disney money for something that used to be included with the price of a ticket and/or resort stay.




We don't know anything about whatever new system they are coming up with. I wouldn't call it excitement. I am, however, ready for a change.


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Dang. I think somebody forgot to make sure none of the Disney villains got close enough to curse this ride during construction.


*
First creepy Small World with no music, now this... the 2020 parks are starting to look too much like the Kingdom Keepers series *


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293273498450886657


Over on the rotr thread someone just posted,  they had bg 1  that hurts


----------



## mattpeto

Whatever the new FP+ system becomes, you can bet resort guests will get some sort of advantage with it.

They will protect their Bubble.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> Whatever the new FP+ system becomes, you can bet resort guests will get some sort of advantage with it.
> 
> They will protect their Bubble.



Value us as much as the NBA bubble, Disney.


----------



## mattpeto

I'm sure this was talked about a couple of days ago, but I completely missed the conversation if so.

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/08/09/train-to-connect-orlando-airport-and-disney-world/
_The *Disney World expansion* was announced earlier this year and *Brightline* hopes to *open the station in 2022*._ 

Sounds interesting...


----------



## rstevens333

Oooh, Small World without music? That's something I wish they would do for Halloween parties. Way scarier than Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Whatever the new FP+ system becomes, you can bet resort guests will get some sort of advantage with it.
> 
> *They will protect their Bubble.*



At all costs.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> I'm sure this was talked about a couple of days ago, but I completely missed the conversation if so.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/08/09/train-to-connect-orlando-airport-and-disney-world/
> _The *Disney World expansion* was announced earlier this year and *Brightline* hopes to *open the station in 2022*._
> 
> Sounds interesting...



I was thinking about this the other day and forgot when the completion date was and if it was still in the budget. I dont know how far along they are, but seeing how long it took the light rail station from Denver Airport to Downtown Denver took, 2022 seems very optimistic


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Whatever the new FP+ system becomes, you can bet resort guests will get some sort of advantage with it.
> 
> They will protect their Bubble.




This is why I don't see a reason to be outraged over the change. We always stay onsite.


----------



## Mit88

rstevens333 said:


> Oooh, Small World without music? That's something I wish they would do for Halloween parties. Way scarier than Haunted Mansion.



Turn off the lights in the building and use strobe lights to shine the dolls that the boat is passing by to give them a nice little scare


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and forgot when the completion date was and if it was still in the budget. I dont know how far along they are, but seeing how long it took the light rail station from Denver Airport to Downtown Denver took, 2022 seems very optimistic



Sounds like the main station will be done in 2022, Disney would follow afterwards.  I realized my post was OT after the fact, this just seems a good central thread for news.

How does it relate it to the coronavirus impact on DW?  

It will definitely be delayed.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like the main station will be done in 2022, Disney would follow afterwards.  I realized my post was OT after the fact, this just seems a good central thread for news.
> 
> How does it relate it to the coronavirus impact on DW?
> 
> It will definitely be delayed.



It adjacently relates to COVID. We dont know how travel will be by then, maybe people would prefer a bullet train over DME


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> This is why I don't see a reason to be outraged over the change. We always stay onsite.



FP- didn’t give on-site guests a benefit, FP+ did but arguably with some research, effort, and a bit of luck off-site guests could have just as much success. I’m not convinced whatever new method we get will definitely benefit Disney bubble guests as much as it will definitely benefit those willing to lay out extra cash on it, although I will be thrilled if it does!

ETA - I think COVID may have changed the narrative for the better here. When this conversation happened before all this Disney was drawing in people like crazy and up charging like crazy, and they didn’t need incentives to stay on site as much as they may now.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293271632996454405


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293271632996454405



I agreed with him 100% about this when he said it on the show. I don’t usually agree with Craig lol.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> You all seen DLP has delayed DLH and sequoia Lodge reopening and will RECLOSE cheyenne?


Well, cases are climbing and travel bans/quarantines are climbing too in EU so I can’t say I’m surprised...


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> Martin’s language on FP+ ending permanently continues to get more and more direct...
> View attachment 517679


Pay. To. Play....


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> FP- didn’t give on-site guests a benefit, FP+ did but arguably with some research, effort, and a bit of luck off-site guests could have just as much success. I’m not convinced whatever new method we get will definitely benefit Disney bubble guests as much as it will definitely benefit those willing to lay out extra cash on it, although I will be thrilled if it does!
> 
> ETA - I think COVID may have changed the narrative for the better here. When this conversation happened before all this Disney was drawing in people like crazy and up charging like crazy, and they didn’t need incentives to stay on site as much as they may now.



I just don’t see a point in being outraged over something we know next to nothing about. Maybe it will suck and then I’ll put the energy into being frustrated then.


----------



## RamblingMad

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don’t see a point in being outraged over something we know next to nothing about. Maybe it will suck and then I’ll put the energy into being frustrated then.



It’s IT related. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> Pay. To. Play....


I think whatever the replacement is, the objectives from Disneys point of view will be generally the same as FP+. They will still want people to plan long in advance and they will want to reward those who already pay more (stay on site). They may want to go further and reward deluxe hotel people with better access. But yes, there will be a paid on top option as well I suspect. They will also want to limit access to most popular rides to maybe once a day for the average user, but perhaps not for paid people?

One thing I like about Universal is how their system is so simple, especially for those staying at the eligible on site hotels.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> “Congratulations, Your Wish Has Been Granted!”
> 
> I can see it now


...
*clicks on notice*
“Unfortunately your attraction is unavailable. Here is a FP to Mickey’s Philharmagic”
*clicks next*
“We’re sorry, you’ve already used a FP for this attraction today. Make another wish here!”
*makes 7DMT wish*
“Congratulations, Your Wish Has Been Granted!”
*clicks on notice*
“Unfortunately your attraction is unavailable. Here is a FP to Mickey’s Philharmagic”...


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the rotr thread someone just posted,  they had bg 1  that hurts


Especially if today was their only opportunity to go to HS due to reservations etc


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Just because FP+ is going away doesn’t mean the system itself is going away. Fastpass “went away” at Disneyland and was replaced by Maxpass. Basically the same in principle, just a new name and a few changes. I could see Disney adapt the Maxpass system with a different name, and maybe a few other small changes from the way it works at DLR. I’m almost certain it’ll tie into Disney Genie though


Well DLR enhanced their system, they added a paid option while retaining value to those opting for the free version. I think the fear is if WDW does a new system if there is a free version it will be crap.

Wait and see it is...


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the rotr thread someone just posted,  they had bg 1  that hurts


Any compensation being given?


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Any compensation being given?


No clue but why would they? It's an act of nature


----------



## Amy11401

Anyone think they will start whatever the new FP thing is after late September 2021....the same date that you can also no longer book packages for?


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> No clue but why would they? It's an act of nature


Personally I don’t think they ever should have compensated anyone when ROTR broke but they were giving out one day park tickets like candy pre-COVID so I wondered if they changed their generous ways.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Personally I don’t think they ever should have compensated anyone when ROTR broke but they were giving out one day park tickets like candy pre-COVID so I wondered if they changed their generous ways.



My sister got a 1 day ticket after crying to a CM because her and her fiance didnt get on Rise. I told her never to embarrass me like that in front of my people again...I wasn’t even there

Edit: I Just looked for the text exchange I had with her when she told me but its been deleted. I was not a fan of her trying to gain the system, especially after I told her every tip she needed to know to secure a BG


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I just don’t see a point in being outraged over something we know next to nothing about. Maybe it will suck and then I’ll put the energy into being frustrated then.



I for one am not outraged nor do I think anyone should be, just like discussing possibilities and Disney in general even if they amount to nothing (I know this must be shocking to everyone ).


----------



## KBoopaloo

rstevens333 said:


> Oooh, Small World without music? That's something I wish they would do for Halloween parties. Way scarier than Haunted Mansion.


I rode Small World near the end of the night at a Moonlight Magic event and I was the only person in the building besides the CMs. I unabashedly love IASW and it was a little creepy even for me.  When I was going to get off the CM said “You can go again if you want” and I said “I think once was enough” and he said “I completely understand.”


----------



## hereforthechurros

random side note: on Saturday when we went back to Epcot my son’s temp registered as 100.4 so they sent us to the cool down tent. On the way the worker said that since opening day they’ve only had to send one person home for a temp that didn’t clear up after visiting the tent. My son had some ice water and sat in front of the fan and was fine but I thought that was interesting.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293273498450886657


We were at Oga’s when the lightening hit! We were sitting at the booth right by the door when two CMs came bolting in followed by the loudest crack of thunder I’ve ever heard. They must have seen the strike and ran inside. We then had to walk out of the park with lightening everywhere which was crazy! Insane to hear it’s down today because of that.


----------



## KayMichigan

hereforthechurros said:


> We were at Oga’s when the lightening hit! We were sitting at the booth right by the door when two CMs came bolting in followed by the loudest crack of thunder I’ve ever heard. They must have seen the strike and ran inside. We then had to walk out of the park with lightening everywhere which was crazy! Insane to hear it’s down today because of that.



Have you seen the video of the strike? Someone was filming the lightning when it hit. The lightning bolt was MASSIVE and the noise must have been terrifying (the video ends just after the bolt hits but you can hear the start of crack).


----------



## hereforthechurros

KayMichigan said:


> Have you seen the video of the strike? Someone was filming the lightning when it hit. The lightning bolt was MASSIVE and the noise must have been terrifying (the video ends just after the bolt hits but you can hear the start of crack).


I have not! We’ve been traveling all day. I saw a still of it on Instagram but it wasn’t a great shot. I’ll have to seek out the vid. The noise was other worldly. To see the CMs come running in all freaked out told me it must have been a major strike like right on top of us.


----------



## KayMichigan

hereforthechurros said:


> I have not! We’ve been traveling all day. I saw a still of it on Instagram but it wasn’t a great shot. I’ll have to seek out the vid. The noise was other worldly. To see the CMs come running in all freaked out told me it must have been a major strike like right on top of us.



I found it on Twitter. It's very short and just shows some small lightning, then the bolt, and right after the bolt hits it stops. But it's gigantic! I can see why the CMs were freaked out, although it all happened pretty fast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292987648429170688


----------



## hereforthechurros

KayMichigan said:


> I found it on Twitter. It's very short and just shows some small lightning, then the bolt, and right after the bolt hits it stops. But it's gigantic! I can see why the CMs were freaked out, although it all happened pretty fast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292987648429170688


Woah! Yeah I mean the CMs were just getting to the door when the thunder hit so it was bang bang. The lightening continued for another 2-3 hours. Quite the storm!


----------



## mattpeto

Amy11401 said:


> Anyone think they will start whatever the new FP thing is after late September 2021....the same date that you can also no longer book packages for?



I believe everything is so fluid right now, but no doubt they are working on everything around the clock.


----------



## Mit88

KayMichigan said:


> I found it on Twitter. It's very short and just shows some small lightning, then the bolt, and right after the bolt hits it stops. But it's gigantic! I can see why the CMs were freaked out, although it all happened pretty fast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292987648429170688




Nigthtime shows are back at Disney!


----------



## KyCoKe16

KayMichigan said:


> I found it on Twitter. It's very short and just shows some small lightning, then the bolt, and right after the bolt hits it stops. But it's gigantic! I can see why the CMs were freaked out, although it all happened pretty fast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292987648429170688



We were there a week ago today and, as we entered the line for our BG return time, our party of 7 was stopped so that they could measure my 3.5 year old nephew. He’s just barely 40 inches.  Well, the CM wasn’t quite sure if he could go, so he got another CM to check.  They began discussing and called in another CM to look.  While all this was going on a big storm rolled in.  My kids and niece (ages 6-17) tried to walk through to the inside part of the line and one of the CMs told them they couldn’t go because we needed to keep our party together.  There was rain pouring on us by this point, and very loud and close crack of thunder and lightning....and they were still scrutinizing my nephew’s height.  After about 3-5 minutes of standing in this, my two youngest sons were in tears (ages 11 and 8) because they are terrified of lightning....as was my nephew because he had three men staring at him, was getting poured on, and the thunder was loud!  My SIL finally just grabbed my nephew and said “forget it” and went to seek shelter with him while the rest of us went in to join the line.  I was pretty embarrassed that my kids acted so traumatized by the storm, but seeing this I feel kinda bad that I wasn’t more compassionate towards them.  Wow!


----------



## Farro

What is on topic anymore?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What is on topic anymore?


I personally don’t think discussing a Disney vlogger who has no affiliation with this site and then bickering over whether or not someone was bashing someone is on topic. I could be wrong though.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDxOuueDii_/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I personally don’t think discussing a Disney vlogger who has no affiliation with this site and then bickering over whether or not someone was bashing someone is on topic. I could be wrong though.



Just thought vloggers have been discussed before. You're the boss.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Just thought vloggers have been discussed before. You're the boss.


I will say I would’ve left it had it not been for what occurred with the discussion.


----------



## Mit88

Its always so awkward to reply to a post, press “post reply” and come back and see the entire conversation that you just referenced deleted and Boss Man saying not to continue talking about it. So its a race to edit the post before anyone sees it. 

This wasn’t the first time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Its always so awkward to reply to a post, press “post reply” and come back and see the entire conversation that you just referenced deleted and Boss Man saying not to continue talking about it. So its a race to edit the post before anyone sees it.
> 
> This wasn’t the first time.



I get excited when I see a bunch of alerts and it turns out it was just all my posts were deleted.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.


Disney has never previewed Halloween decor before and it usually isn’t much more than Main Street anyways so I’d have my doubts there.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.



I thought the new food booths (and F&W merch) weren’t coming in until September? I was going to say it might be too early for Halloween decorations, looked at the calendar and realized its actually late for them to be putting up Halloween decorations. Usually that stuff goes up in June


----------



## JacknSally

*I knowwwwww I know we’ve already shared the pylons today but I just love them and these photos are new*
*
*
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347864790392833*


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.



 I didnt even know! Something to look forward to.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *I knowwwwww I know we’ve already shared the pylons today but I just love them and these photos are new*
> 
> **
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347864790392833*



If this entire Epcot rehab is going to give it major Epcot in the 80s vibes I can say already I’m going to love love love it!


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I thought the new food booths (and F&W merch) weren’t coming in until September? I was going to say it might be too early for Halloween decorations, looked at the calendar and realized its actually late for them to be putting up Halloween decorations. Usually that stuff goes up in June



*Halloween merch is on ShopDisney already!*


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I get excited when I see a bunch of alerts and it turns out it was just all my posts were deleted.



Things spiral out of control quick here. 86% of the time I’m involved in said spiraling. So I get why it needs to be stopped before it gets worse


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Halloween merch is on ShopDisney already!*



Finally something to use my AP discount on. Discount ends Friday?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> I thought the new food booths (and F&W merch) weren’t coming in until September? I was going to say it might be too early for Halloween decorations, looked at the calendar and realized its actually late for them to be putting up Halloween decorations. Usually that stuff goes up in June


F&W usually starts mid-August lately and the first MNSSHP was supposed to be this coming Friday.

Another thing that just popped into my  head was something to do with Rat!  That would be GREAT (although seems a bit early).


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> F&W usually starts mid-August lately and the first MNSSHP was supposed to be this coming Friday.
> 
> Another thing that just popped into my  head was something to do with Rat!  That would be GREAT (although seems a bit early).



Let's go with that!!!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> If this entire Epcot rehab is going to give it major Epcot in the 80s vibes I can say already I’m going to love love love it!



EPCOT:

“I think you’re gonna like what’s on the _horizon”_


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> F&W usually starts mid-August lately and the first MNSSHP was supposed to be this coming Friday.
> 
> Another thing that just popped into my  head was something to do with Rat!  That would be GREAT (although seems a bit early).


Definitely not Ratatouille


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> EPCOT:
> 
> “I think you’re gonna like what’s on the _horizon”_



*Don’t tease.*


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> Definitely not Ratatouille


ok.  My final guess is official unveiling of the new/old EPCOT fountain.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Definitely not Ratatouille



Do we know this for sure? (Any dirt to tell us?)

They typically announce an opening date for new attractions a couple months in advance. Rat is (hopefully) a few months away


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> ok.  My final guess is official unveiling of the new/old EPCOT fountain.



I think someone said it wont be done until the end of the year


----------



## MrsBooch

JM23457 said:


> Not the park's fault at all. Blaming them for being open is misplaced blame.



they almost exclusively employ high school students in guest facing roles and have given them the responsibility of enforcing a mask policy. I do not think that's responsible from the standpoint of the business. I think that is misplaced authority.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> ok.  My final guess is official unveiling of the new/old EPCOT fountain.


Doubtful on that too. BlogMickey had an over the fence photo. I don't think it will be done in 2 days.


----------



## mattpeto

JacknSally said:


> *I knowwwwww I know we’ve already shared the pylons today but I just love them and these photos are new*
> 
> **
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347864790392833*



Get the nighttime shots while you can...


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Do we know this for sure? (Any dirt to tell us?)
> 
> They typically announce an opening date for new attractions a couple months in advance. Rat is (hopefully) a few months away


Rat won't be ready until October at the earliest. You typically don't have a media event especially in a time like now for something Disney isn't sure when its opening. 

I think many of you are reading far too into media event.


----------



## MrsBooch

i bet Friday is all about how they'll be combining everything going forward - to plus your experience.
Not just Flower and Garden but also Food and Wine.

Friday we will find out about ChristmaWeen. Or HallowMas. The Mickey pumpkins will have poinsettias coming out of their mouths and you can take socially distant selfies with Santa cross-dressed as a Sanderson Sister.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> EPCOT:
> 
> “I think you’re gonna like what’s on the _horizon”_



Does horizon mean 2030?


----------



## JacknSally

RamblingMad said:


> Does horizon mean 2030?



*“Soon”*


----------



## RamblingMad

JacknSally said:


> *“Soon”*



I've been hearing about EPCOT being updated for decades now.


----------



## focusondisney

Moliphino said:


> If I was more local I would go now. But since I'm in an area that's doing better than FL right now and there are quarantine mandates coming home it's just not worth it.



Yep, that’s why we are cancelling our September trip. We’re essential workers & can’t quarantine for14 days.


----------



## rteetz

RamblingMad said:


> I've been hearing about EPCOT being updated for decades now.


I mean they don't have much of a choice with half of future world being rubble...


----------



## AnaHtDis

Last week I jokingly posted “breaking news” of horizons opening at Epcot and received my first ever, “world famous rteetz deletes.”  I must have forgotten to use the magic word “soon” (newbie mistake)

I guess now I’ll get my second ever off topic delete.  But after catching up on the last 15 pages, my brain hurts trying to figure out what topic we are on.  Geez, can’t we just focus here???   Rteetz working overtime tonight!


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> I mean they don't have much of a choice with half of future world being rubble...



It's pretty dated now to be future world.  This park has turned into an expensive beer crawl or a place to dine.  It needs serious updating.  I'm sad that Mary Poppins is no longer happening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Nigthtime shows are back at Disney!


You had me crazy excited for a split second


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.


Halloween is my vote. F&W doesn’t seem to be going great...


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Rat won't be ready until October at the earliest. You typically don't have a media event especially in a time like now for something Disney isn't sure when its opening.
> 
> I think many of you are reading far too into media event.


You’re prepping us for a media event entitled “The World Famous Disney Park Pass Reservation System at Work!” aren’t you?


----------



## SMRT-1

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.


Carpets of Aladdin coming to the Morocco pavilion?


----------



## midnight star

osufeth24 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few who liked the FP system?


I still prefer DL's fastpass system..but we had no issues with Fastpass+  when we went. We only had 4 park days and were able to get all the rides we wanted, including Flight of passage, SDMT, Slinky Dog, etc. Granted we went in late January...but still. I was surprised at how many rides we ended up being able to do with it. Maybe I had just heard so many negative reviews about it that I studied the Fastpass+ stickies excessively lol It paid off!


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> So does anyone know what the media event on Friday is?  I'm thinking either Food and Wine preview (the foods that they haven't had out yet/merch) or something to do with Halloween decorations.


What media event? Is it in Epcot? If so maybe Space 220 is close enough to being ready for a media preview?


----------



## yulilin3

The media event could be a combination of things,  they've done f&w and Halloween on the same event before,  so it could be a look at the next year before the 50th.
The back of the France pavilion is almost done so while ratatouille might not be ready to open maybe the area will be soon
Maybe an announcement on when the walkway from gf to mk is opening


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

CastAStone said:


> I liked gaming it. No doubt it substantially increased standby waits at secondary attractions though.



Me, too!  It was always fun to know your drop times and also to do FP all day at MK.  I loved when you picked one up for right then and sauntered past all the unknowing folks going in the standby line! 

Granted, as on off-property AP, we rarely got 7DMT, but had no issues getting everything else.


----------



## yulilin3

Over on the RotR thread someone reported they were allowing people to park hop to epcot in the evening because of the ride being down due to lightning strike


----------



## karen4546

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the RotR thread someone reported they were allowing people to park hop to epcot in the evening because of the ride being down due to lightning strike



I would LOVE it if I could park hop to EPCOT in the evening !  That is our usual plan when we go during F&W and F & G.  I think if there is availability then you should be able to park hop.


----------



## rstevens333

Those pylons are so lovely. Between stuff like that, the excellent typography on the new signage, and the color palette of the Epcot Experience, I'm optimistic. 1980s styling PLUS interesting colors? Add a few trees and Epcot will be more beautiful than ever.

PS: If you're going to move Carpets of Aladdin, move it to Art of Animation so you can declare that a Deluxe Resort.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karen4546 said:


> I would LOVE it if I could park hop to EPCOT in the evening !  That is our usual plan when we go during F&W and F & G.  I think if there is availability then you should be able to park hop.



I though they would move in that direction - maybe have Epcot just open 1 -9 or something but let people hop there is there is capacity (and maybe leave a bit of a cushion in cast day gusts show up)

They fact they don't do this and haven't opened up Passholders to even book "day of" on top of their 3 if their is availability in the other buckets shows me that they don't want more bodies in the parks just to have more (even if they will buy some food/merch). 

We can talk in circles about if that is the right plan or not but the fact there are some simple things they could do but aren't is pretty telling to me


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> I though they would move in that direction - maybe have Epcot just open 1 -9 or something but let people hop there is there is capacity (and maybe leave a bit of a cushion in cast day gusts show up)
> 
> They fact they don't do this and haven't opened up Passholders to even book "day of" on top of their 3 if their is availability in the other buckets shows me that they don't want more bodies in the parks just to have more (even if they will buy some food/merch).
> 
> We can talk in circles about if that is the right plan or not but the fact there are some simple things they could do but aren't is pretty telling to me



Ya, it seems they want their cake and eat it too.  

Don't want more people, but want more money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Ya, it seems they want their cake and eat it too.
> 
> Don't want more people, but want more money.



Or at the very least want the maximum $/person that comes through the gate.  So they need a very low minimum to justify having the parks open at all and then above that they want each additional guest to pay to get in.  So happy to take in an additional guest if they pay for a day ticket or stay in a resort but otherwise not excited about any additional visitor


----------



## Runnsally

osufeth24 said:


> Don't want more people, but want more money.


This was the plan before Covid and with an increased need to limit guests for the foreseeable future, WDW will double down on the strategy of focusing on spend per guest.  If you thought DPR was positioning itself as a luxury brand before, hang on to your hats and glasses...


----------



## Marionnette

I would pay to have an EPCOT hopper added to my multi-day ticket if they would institute it. They’re charging $85 + tax for hopping on a 4+ day tickets in 2021. Cut that to $45-$50 in 2020 just to hop over to EPCOT later in the day and I’d be all in. That’s extra gate revenue, more people dining in the restaurants and food booths, more F/G and F/W merchant moving off the shelves. There must be a solid reason why they don’t do it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, at least a few places at DS are trying to bring more people in:

Kids eat free at Paddlefish and Terralina through Aug 31st

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ddlefish-at-disney-springs-through-august-31/


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, at least a few places at DS are trying to bring more people in:
> 
> Kids eat free at Paddlefish and Terralina through Aug 31st
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ddlefish-at-disney-springs-through-august-31/



Not surprised with schools back - and it's M-Th, so it won't really appeal to the biggest weekday Disney market right now - adult local APs...

I am wondering if Magical Dining Month was canceled or is still going to happen - usually that starts in about 2 weeks...

The website still says it's on, but they don't have participating restaurants yet, let alone menus, so that's a very bad sign for it...https://www.visitorlando.com/en/magical-dining/restaurants


----------



## yulilin3

I just saw a video on twitter from Epcot's american gardens theater where Mariachi Cobre was playing to no audience, only the CMs working, I cannot imagine this no hopping to Epcot situation will be in place for much longer


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> I would pay to have an EPCOT hopper added to my multi-day ticket if they would institute it. They’re charging $85 + tax for hopping on a 4+ day tickets in 2021. Cut that to $45-$50 in 2020 just to hop over to EPCOT later in the day and I’d be all in. That’s extra gate revenue, more people dining in the restaurants and food booths, more F/G and F/W merchant moving off the shelves. There must be a solid reason why they don’t do it.


Uh.... don't go suggesting single park hop tickets to Disney!

"Now you can add Epcot hopping for just $20 per day, HS for $50 per day, AK for $20, MK for $50, or for a amazing deal giving you the option of hopping to any of those parks for only $120 per day!!!"


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Marionnette said:


> I would pay to have an EPCOT hopper added to my multi-day ticket if they would institute it. They’re charging $85 + tax for hopping on a 4+ day tickets in 2021. Cut that to $45-$50 in 2020 just to hop over to EPCOT later in the day and I’d be all in. That’s extra gate revenue, more people dining in the restaurants and food booths, more F/G and F/W merchant moving off the shelves. There must be a solid reason why they don’t do it.



Probably because the infrastructure logic isn't set up that way and the time/effort it would take to change the system's "rules" and allow additional days/payment by specific ticket type without breaking something else would take more time than just an overnight whim allows.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I knew how to work it hard and we never waited in long lines for the big rides. However, I don't love how it inflated wait times for things like Spaceship Earth. I also didn't care for booking 60 days in advance.


And lately more ppl seemed to be utilizing it so FP wait times were as high as 30 min on some rides.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I just saw a video on twitter from Epcot's american gardens theater where Mariachi Cobre was playing to no audience, only the CMs working, I cannot imagine this no hopping to Epcot situation will be in place for much longer


Must be pretty depressing for those guys playing to no audience


----------



## BorderTenny

TwoMisfits said:


> The website still says it's on, but they don't have participating restaurants yet, let alone menus, so that's a very bad sign for it...https://www.visitorlando.com/en/magical-dining/restaurants


I read that website as "Visitor Lando" instead of "Visit Orlando." What does that say about me? That could make for some interesting promotional material, though.


----------



## LSUmiss

always said:


> We were always able to game FP+ too.  I will never understand the excitement over giving Disney money for something that used to be included with the price of a ticket and/or resort stay.


The things is as more ppl have caught on to FP+, it has become less & less effective so the only way to make it exclusive again is to offer a paid service. I’m not sure I would be happy to pay now in the Covid era, but if/when things get back to how they were crowd-wise right before Covid, I would be interested in paying depending on what is being offered.


----------



## BrianR

BorderTenny said:


> I read that website as "Visitor Lando" instead of "Visit Orlando." What does that say about me? That could make for some interesting promotional material, though.


----------



## Runnsally

LSUmiss said:


> The things is as more ppl have caught on to FP+, it has become less & less effective so the only way to make it exclusive again is to offer a paid service. I’m not sure I would be happy to pay now in the Covid era, but if/when things get back to how they were crowd-wise right before Covid, I would be interested in paying depending on what is being offered.


I agree that a paid ride reservation service is likely coming, but the reason is not because more people got efficient at using FP+.   From an operations standpoint, FP+ has greater utility when as many people as possible are utilizing it.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Runnsally said:


> I agree that a paid ride reservation service is likely coming, but the reason is not because more people got efficient at using FP+.   From an operations standpoint, FP+ has greater utility when as many people as possible are utilizing it.



FP+ is trash and I will be happy to dance on its grave. I think we mostly agree that an egalitarian solution for guests as a baseline for park enjoyment (i.e. a certain # of free fast passes or easy access) is fair and necessary, but a paid solution for additional convenience that's between free FP+ and $700/hr private VIP tour is a huge opportunity and I am eagerly anticipating them offering something in that sweet spot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the RotR thread someone reported they were allowing people to park hop to epcot in the evening because of the ride being down due to lightning strike


Intriguing. So they must have enabled something ticket wise for the evening to allow hopping, at least from DHS... I wonder if folks who had done other parks would have been able to get into EP as well?...


----------



## Brianstl

Who is going to pay for a paid reservation system right now?  In six months? In a year?  The wait times aren't long enough and won't be long enough for a long time.  Set aside all the ways FP+ drove revenue for Disney, there just isn't going to be the demand needed at the parks to make a paid reservation system viable for Disney for the foreseeable future.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Intriguing. So they must have enabled something ticket wise for the evening to allow hopping, at least from DHS... I wonder if folks who had done other parks would have been able to get into EP as well?...


There has also been a first hand report on the "just back" thread on TPAS about someone complaining this weekend at MK that it was too crowded and being allowed to go to Epcot, she was at MK and went to GR


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Intriguing. So they must have enabled something ticket wise for the evening to allow hopping, at least from DHS... I wonder if folks who had done other parks would have been able to get into EP as well?...


They probably just issued comp tickets for admission to EPCOT.


----------



## RamblingMad

Runnsally said:


> I agree that a paid ride reservation service is likely coming, but the reason is not because more people got efficient at using FP+.   From an operations standpoint, FP+ has greater utility when as many people as possible are utilizing it.



Rolling out a new IT system so quickly is going to have a lot of bugs. Be prepared.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Do we know if they are going to have a paid fast pass system or is this just speculation?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we know if they are going to have a paid fast pass system or is this just speculation?



Speculation.

But ... a very reliable insider from another board has shared that the FP+ system as we know it is not coming back. People are speculating from there. The base is rooted in solid insider info.


----------



## Brocktoon

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we know if they are going to have a paid fast pass system or is this just speculation?



Everything is speculation at this point, but we do know Disney spent a lot of resources in developing the Genie app that was supposed to launch this year.  The Genie looked to be trending towards Disney's in-house attempt to battle the 3rd party planning guides, with rumors of monetized FPs as an option.  With Covid thrown into the mix, there's a strong possibility of the FP+ system being replaced with an entirely new platform built around the Genie they were working on


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293558425557794819


----------



## Helvetica

Brianstl said:


> Who is going to pay for a paid reservation system right now?  In six months? In a year?  The wait times aren't long enough and won't be long enough for a long time.  Set aside all the ways FP+ drove revenue for Disney, there just isn't going to be the demand needed at the parks to make a paid reservation system viable for Disney for the foreseeable future.



For lots of people time is money, so once major attractions are longer than a 30 minute wait, I'd argue that a paid system is viable. I'd also argue that one reason why wait times are so low is because there's no fast pass. Allowing people to cut the standard que has a negative impact on the standard que and once they add something back in, wait times will be going up. There's lots of ways that they could implement it and they're still using the fast pass system for things like guest recovery, disability services and (I think) rider swap. I mean, they could use it as an incentive to stay at a Walt Disney World Hotel. Say 1 anytime fast pass per day for staying at a value, 2 for moderates and 3 for deluxe. They already did something similar for people staying concierge.

Under that criteria, I'd say that it would currently be viable at Magic Kingdom and Disney's Hollywood Studios. They don't even necessarily need a high tech solution right now, they could just as easily give people lanyards with the date on it. They could easily just say that they system is evolving right now, so people know it's not necessarily going to be something that they do long term. Just the advantage of not being in a que with a lot of other people may be enough to get people to pay for front of the line access, it was for me when I went to Dollywood this July when the longest wait was 30-45 minutes. The advantage to a low tech, front of the line system is that it's almost all pure profit.

It will be interesting to see what they do, but I don't think it's going to be exactly the same as it was before. COVID has cost them way too much money for them not to try to find new ways to make money.


----------



## Sarahslay

RamblingMad said:


> It's pretty dated now to be future world.  This park has turned into an expensive beer crawl or a place to dine.  It needs serious updating.  I'm sad that Mary Poppins is no longer happening.


Can you really say something is dated when it's not even really there anymore? Just gotta get rid of all the 80's structure detail and coloring and they're good to go, but first they have to put the remaining buildings back together.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> Who is going to pay for a paid reservation system right now?  In six months? In a year?  The wait times aren't long enough and won't be long enough for a long time.  Set aside all the ways FP+ drove revenue for Disney, there just isn't going to be the demand needed at the parks to make a paid reservation system viable for Disney for the foreseeable future.


People buy Universal’s Express Pass and Cedar Point’s Fast Lane on days when the parks are absolutely dead. Who knows why people spend money the way they do. But even if crowds in the busy season wind up like September 2019 crowds, there’s still a big benefit to line skipping, especially with young kids. It doesn’t take a ton of people at Magic Kingdom to put one hour plus wait times on seven dwarves mine train. i’m not paying three grand for a VIP tour, but i’ve have been/was planning on paying several hundred dollars extra to stay on site to get 60 day FP+ access, which is the same thing to me.


----------



## Brianstl

Helvetica said:


> For lots of people time is money, so once major attractions are longer than a 30 minute wait, I'd argue that a paid system is viable. I'd also argue that one reason why wait times are so low is because there's no fast pass. Allowing people to cut the standard que has a negative impact on the standard que and once they add something back in, wait times will be going up. There's lots of ways that they could implement it and they're still using the fast pass system for things like guest recovery, disability services and (I think) rider swap. I mean, they could use it as an incentive to stay at a Walt Disney World Hotel. Say 1 anytime fast pass per day for staying at a value, 2 for moderates and 3 for deluxe. They already did something similar for people staying concierge.
> 
> Under that criteria, I'd say that it would currently be viable at Magic Kingdom and Disney's Hollywood Studios. They don't even necessarily need a high tech solution right now, they could just as easily give people lanyards with the date on it. The could easily just say that they system is evolving right now, so people know it's not necessarily going to be something that they do long term. Just the advantage of not being in a que with a lot of other people may be enough to get people to pay for front of the line access, it was for me when I went to Dollywood this July when the longest wait was 30-45 minutes. The advantage to a low tech, front of the line system is that it's almost all pure profit.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what they do, but I don't think it's going to be exactly the same as it was before. COVID has cost them way too much money for them not to try to find new ways to make money.


FP+ back up issues were caused by high attendance increases and the fact to try to please on site guests they issued them in numbers for in demand attractions higher than they should have.  You aren't going to have high attendance for the foreseeable future and the fact that a cost is added onto a reservation you really cut into the amount of people who get them.  Basically this system won't result in any significant increase in wait times for standby given crowd levels.  There really is no reason to purchase this product for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> People buy Universal’s Express Pass and Cedar Point’s Fast Lane on days when the parks are absolutely dead. Who knows why people spend money the way they do. But even if crowds in the busy season wind up like September 2019 crowds, there’s still a big benefit to line skipping, especially with young kids. It doesn’t take a ton of people at Magic Kingdom to put one hour plus wait times on seven dwarves mine train. i’m not paying three grand for a VIP tour, but i’ve have been/was planning on paying several hundred dollars extra to stay on site to get 60 day FP+ access, which is the same thing to me.


I just think the paid reservation system right now and for the foreseeable future is Disney chasing after pennies on the ground while they are ignoring the stacks of dollars on the shelf.  The big money maker when it comes to park guests for Disney will always be on site guests because of the massive resort operations that charge a huge premium.  Anything that devalues that is going to be a huge long term negative and is even a bigger negative when they can't come close to filling the reduced number of rooms they will be operating at for a long time.  Having park guests stay at their resorts instead of offsite options should be their number one concern.  Anything that makes staying offsite look more attractive to park quests should be a non starter for Disney.


----------



## Princess Merida

I've always wished they would sell Epcot after 4 passes to people not living in Florida.  I would buy one in a second.  I love Epcot!  Especially Mexico!


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I just think the paid reservation system right now and for the foreseeable future is Disney chasing after pennies on the ground while they are ignoring the stacks of dollars on the shelf.  The big money maker when it comes to park guests for Disney will always be on site guests because of the massive resort operations that charge a huge premium.  Anything that devalues that is going to be a huge long term negative and is even a bigger negative when they can't come close to filling the reduced number of rooms they will be operating at for a long time.  Having park guests stay at their resorts instead of offsite options should be their number one concern.  Anything that makes staying offsite look more attractive to park quests should be a non starter for Disney.


Right .. if things get back to "normal"(no safety restrictions).. but Disney attendance isn't picking up -- this could be a good thing for Disney guests. Disney will have to make it attractive to come and attractive to stay on-site.  A lot of the discounts and perks came about after 2001 tourist slump. We could see the same thing (though it will take time). 

So FastPass+ may go away as we know it, but return and ONLY usable by onsite guests. 

But getting to that point (of normalcy) could take a year at this pace.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Over on the RotR thread someone reported they were allowing people to park hop to epcot in the evening because of the ride being down due to lightning strike



If they’re really allowing this, then its only a matter of time before they make EPCOT a Park-Hop eligible park for more than just guest recovery. I dont think it’ll be a free-for-all situation where they allow everyone from MK/DHS/AK to head to EPCOT whenever they want, but I think the option is coming. At least I hope.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293558425557794819


I wonder if they saw an acceleration in the cancellation of those passes when the new hours came out?


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> If they’re really allowing this, then its only a matter of time before they make EPCOT a Park-Hop eligible park for more than just guest recovery. I dont think it’ll be a free-for-all situation where they allow everyone from MK/DHS/AK to head to EPCOT whenever they want, but I think the option is coming. At least I hope.



The thing that works against park hopping to EPCOT is the early timing of the park closure.  Park hopping allowed from 4 pm to 7 pm I guess is better than nothing.


----------



## Tigger's ally

gottalovepluto said:


> I wonder if they saw an acceleration in the cancellation of those passes when the new hours came out?


They are allowing those passes to enter at 2 p.m. after Sept 8.


----------



## LSUmiss

Runnsally said:


> I agree that a paid ride reservation service is likely coming, but the reason is not because more people got efficient at using FP+.   From an operations standpoint, FP+ has greater utility when as many people as possible are utilizing it.


I’m not saying that’s why it’s coming. It’s coming b/c it brings in $$. I’m saying that’s why I would be willing to pay for it. Pp asked why are ppl so happy to pay for things that used to be free.


----------



## anthony2k7

Helvetica said:


> For lots of people time is money, so once major attractions are longer than a 30 minute wait, I'd argue that a paid system is viable. I'd also argue that one reason why wait times are so low is because there's no fast pass. Allowing people to cut the standard que has a negative impact on the standard que and once they add something back in, wait times will be going up. There's lots of ways that they could implement it and they're still using the fast pass system for things like guest recovery, disability services and (I think) rider swap. I mean, they could use it as an incentive to stay at a Walt Disney World Hotel. Say 1 anytime fast pass per day for staying at a value, 2 for moderates and 3 for deluxe. They already did something similar for people staying concierge.
> 
> Under that criteria, I'd say that it would currently be viable at Magic Kingdom and Disney's Hollywood Studios. They don't even necessarily need a high tech solution right now, they could just as easily give people lanyards with the date on it. They could easily just say that they system is evolving right now, so people know it's not necessarily going to be something that they do long term. Just the advantage of not being in a que with a lot of other people may be enough to get people to pay for front of the line access, it was for me when I went to Dollywood this July when the longest wait was 30-45 minutes. The advantage to a low tech, front of the line system is that it's almost all pure profit.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what they do, but I don't think it's going to be exactly the same as it was before. COVID has cost them way too much money for them not to try to find new ways to make money.


One other thing worth mentioning (I'm sure many will disagree with me as usual though) is that I think FP+ has considerable more appeal to domestic visitors. Why? Because domestic visitors generally go for shorter trips where there is more pressure to get everything done in the time they are there. For international visitors who likely stay for 10 or more days its often a more relaxed visit where taking in all the theming of a stand by queue is more preferable than whizzing through FP queue and missing out on a lot of the theming.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> The thing that works against park hopping to EPCOT is the early timing of the park closure.  Park hopping allowed from 4 pm to 7 pm I guess is better than nothing.



It gives them a reason to add in additional charges. Charge $30-50 for a EPCOT park hopper (APs allowed access with no extra charge). I know personally it would allow me to take my full EPCOT day, change it to another DHS day to try for RotR, go on a few rides and head over to EPCOT in the afternoon.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> It gives them a reason to add in additional charges. Charge $30-50 for a EPCOT park hopper (APs allowed access with no extra charge). I know personally it would allow me to take my full EPCOT day, change it to another DHS day to try for RotR, go on a few rides and head over to EPCOT in the afternoon.


Interesting. I wonder how many more would do that and so actually make Epcot even quieter during the daytimes? - and DHS busier.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Interesting. I wonder how many more would do that and so actually make Epcot even quieter during the daytimes? - and DHS busier.



Yes.  It's hard to justify an all-day experience at EPCOT in lieu of the other parks if you can park hop.  

If your vacation was 5 days or less, it'd be tough to eat a whole day reservation there.  _Here comes the EPCOT loyalists to kill me (I LOVE EPCOT!).  _


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> It gives them a reason to add in additional charges. Charge $30-50 for a EPCOT park hopper (APs allowed access with no extra charge). I know personally it would allow me to take my full EPCOT day, change it to another DHS day to try for RotR, go on a few rides and head over to EPCOT in the afternoon.



*DH & I would be all for this, especially if they push EPCOT hours back to 9pm. I’d much prefer having the choice between EPCOT and DS and the resort in the evenings rather than just DS and the resort. *


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Yes.  It's hard to justify an all-day experience at EPCOT in lieu of the other parks if you can park hop.
> 
> If your vacation was 5 days or less, it'd be tough to eat a whole day reservation there.  _Here comes the EPCOT loyalists to kill me (I LOVE EPCOT!).  _


Oh I dunno, every time I try and ride test track it takes at least a couple of hours as its guaranteed it will go down whilst I'm in the queue.

Another hour at least in La Cava de Tequila... 

Yeah i could still fill a whole day in Epcot. It used to be a 2 day park for us.


----------



## andyman8

Regarding the media event: worth noting that Disney quietly had a very small media event a few weeks ago (ish) to go over some of the new measures. I believe most of it was on background/not meant for explicit reporting. This is likely a larger version of that plus to showcase some new F&W offerings. I wouldn’t expect anything earth shattering. _If_ RAT opens this year, I wouldn’t expect nearly the amount of fanfare we usually do for new attractions.


yulilin3 said:


> Maybe an announcement on when the walkway from gf to mk is opening


As of now, some CMs at the GF have been told that the target is for that to be open by September 21, the resort’s reopening.


TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, at least a few places at DS are trying to bring more people in:
> 
> Kids eat free at Paddlefish and Terralina through Aug 31st
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ddlefish-at-disney-springs-through-august-31/


Had a lovely meal at Terralina on Friday! Had never been there, but not only was the food good but the restaurant was very spaced out and felt safe (much more so than Boathouse). They even gave us little bags (with the restaurant logo) to put our masks in.


MickeyWaffles said:


> Speculation.
> 
> But ... a very reliable insider from another board has shared that the FP+ system as we know it is not coming back. People are speculating from there. The base is rooted in solid insider info.


Perhaps I missed something, but I’m not aware of any developments on this front. I thought it was pretty well understood that when FP+ was “suspended” that it would be returning in a different form. WDW leadership sees this as sort of an opportunity to make some changes they’ve wanted to for a while. FP changes and a Park Reservation System are amongst those changes. That was the plan back in early June, and as far as I know, that’s still the plan but there’s no timeline on that at the moment.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Regarding the media event: worth noting that Disney quietly had a very small media event a few weeks ago (ish) to go over some of the new measures. I believe most of it was on background/not meant for explicit reporting. This is likely a larger version of that plus to showcase some new F&W offerings. I wouldn’t expect anything earth shattering. _If_ RAT opens this year, I wouldn’t expect nearly the amount of fanfare we usually do for new attractions.
> 
> As of now, some CMs at the GF have been told that the target is for that to be open by September 21, the resort’s reopening.
> 
> Had a lovely meal at Terralina on Friday! Had never been there, but not only was the food good but the restaurant was very spaced out and felt safe (much more so than Boathouse). They even gave us little bags (with the restaurant logo) to put our masks in.
> 
> Perhaps I missed something, but I’m not aware of any developments on this front. I thought it was pretty well understood that when FP+ was “suspended” that it would be returning in a different form. That was the plan back in early June, and as far as I know, that’s still the plan but there’s no timeline on that at the moment.


Interesting on the IF Rat opens this year. I had been thinking along those lines as well. Even though construction will probably finish on it by October-November they would probably be smart to hold off on opening it until later in 2021. Right now they’re probably viewing Epcot as their overflow park (generally available in all buckets, even day of) and to introduce THE new ride into that park would make it so much more popular and possibly shut out guests from parks entirely (mainly APs). Plus, judging by the vast majority of parks pushing their new ride premieres to next year, I could totally see Disney doing this as well. I’d actually think there’s a better chance Tron opens before Rat just because of it being in MK.


----------



## Jillfo

A Facebook friend just posted this:  "It’s been a great almost 2 months being a resident of Batuu and working for Ohnaka Transport Solutions. Starting Sunday, I’ll be trading the smuggler life in for a swimsuit at Yacht & Beach Club."  Her pre-COVID job was as a lifeguard at one of the water parks.  Do any of the YC/BC pools besides SAB have lifeguards?  I'm not a pool person so I don't have firsthand knowledge as to whether this could mean something is happening at SAB.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> I think someone said it wont be done until the end of the year


Oh man.  I thought the spires were the last step.  I guess I was foolishly thinking those walls (the ones around the fountain) would be down by our trip in 3 weeks.


Jillfo said:


> A Facebook friend just posted this:  "It’s been a great almost 2 months being a resident of Batuu and working for Ohnaka Transport Solutions. Starting Sunday, I’ll be trading the smuggler life in for a swimsuit at Yacht & Beach Club."  Her pre-COVID job was as a lifeguard at one of the water parks.  Do any of the YC/BC pools besides SAB have lifeguards?  I'm not a pool person so I don't have firsthand knowledge as to whether this could mean something is happening at SAB.


This would correspond to the NBA leaving Yacht and DVC is telling people that SAB will open by Aug 24..  And no the other pools don't have lifeguards.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Oh I dunno, every time I try and ride test track it takes at least a couple of hours as its guaranteed it will go down whilst I'm in the queue.
> 
> Another hour at least in La Cava de Tequila...
> 
> Yeah i could still fill a whole day in Epcot. It used to be a 2 day park for us.



It becomes a full day park when you need the FP+ for FEA, TT or Soarin'.  I think otherwise, it's the perfect park hopper park.  

We always hit at least twice during every vacation as well.


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> One other thing worth mentioning (I'm sure many will disagree with me as usual though) is that I think FP+ has considerable more appeal to domestic visitors. Why? Because domestic visitors generally go for shorter trips where there is more pressure to get everything done in the time they are there. For international visitors who likely stay for 10 or more days its often a more relaxed visit where taking in all the theming of a stand by queue is more preferable than whizzing through FP queue and missing out on a lot of the theming.


FP+ as it was set up, encouraged those domestic guests to spend their whole vacation inside the WDW bubble.  The premium they would have to charge for a paid reservation system to make up for the other money they will lose will be through the roof.  If I don't have to do seven days at the parks, buy park hopping and stay in WDW resorts to get everything done I want to...….I am not going to do it.  

I am cutting my trip to six nights, I am going to buy Disney's express pass, doing only four days at WDW, I'm staying at one of the premier hotels at Universal and spending two days at Universal's parks.  If Disney is charging $200 per person, per day for Disney's express pass..... that trip is saving me a small amount of money, but we are getting more done in less time.  Disney is losing all the money that we would spend on seven days of park hoppers, breakfast seven days, dinner seven days, lunch four days and our stay for seven nights at one of Disney's deluxe resorts. Disney is losing out on over $2000 from my family on that trip with us paying for the fast pass express from Disney.  That is with Disney charging 125% premium over what Universal charges for their express pass.   

So I am all for a system like that, but that isn't the system that is coming because Disney can do math.  Whatever is coming in the future isn't going to be anything like what people are thinking right now and I don't think it will be rolled out anytime soon.  It will be something that discourages off site stays and doesn't encourage shorter stays.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps I missed something, but I’m not aware of any developments on this front. I thought it was pretty well understood that when FP+ was “suspended” that it would be returning in a different form. WDW leadership sees this as sort of an opportunity to make some changes they’ve wanted to for a while. FP changes and a Park Reservation System are amongst those changes. That was the plan back in early June, and as far as I know, that’s still the plan but there’s no timeline on that at the moment.



Exactly. There are no new developments. Just continued confirmation from insiders that FP+ in it’s pre-covid state will not return. There are no new developments other than speculation based on that, to my knowledge.


----------



## RamblingMad

mattpeto said:


> It becomes a full day park when you need the FP+ for FEA, TT or Soarin'.  I think otherwise, it's the perfect park hopper park.
> 
> We always hit at least twice during every vacation as well.



All I ever do at EPCOT is eat and hit TT. The other attractions I’ll do on a whim. And I prefer soaring in CA.  It’s a park I walk over to from DHS since until GE opened, the dining options were awful.


----------



## dlavender

Brianstl said:


> FP+ as it was set up, encouraged those domestic guests to spend their whole vacation inside the WDW bubble.  The premium they would have to charge for a paid reservation system to make up for the other money they will lose will be through the roof.  If I don't have to do seven days at the parks, buy park hopping and stay in WDW resorts to get everything done I want to...….I am not going to do it.
> 
> I am cutting my trip to six nights, I am going to buy Disney's express pass, doing only four days at WDW, I'm staying at one of the premier hotels at Universal and spending two days at Universal's parks.  If Disney is charging $200 per person, per day for Disney's express pass..... that trip is saving me a small amount of money, but we are getting more done in less time.  Disney is losing all the money that we would spend on seven days of park hoppers, breakfast seven days, dinner seven days, lunch four days and our stay for seven nights at one of Disney's deluxe resorts. Disney is losing out on over $2000 from my family on that trip with us paying for the fast pass express from Disney.  That is with Disney charging 125% premium over what Universal charges for their express pass.
> 
> So I am all for a system like that, but that isn't the system that is coming because Disney can do math.  Whatever is coming in the future isn't going to be anything like what people are thinking right now and I don't think it will be rolled out anytime soon.  It will be something that discourages off site stays and doesn't encourage shorter stays.



My wild guess is that onsiters get a few "free" FP's and the opportunity through Genie to buy same day ones if they want more.

Off Site gets no free FP's and will only have the opportunity through Genie to buy same day ones. 

But as you point out I can't see any changes really rolling out for a while. The demand just isn't there right now. And won't be for a bit.


----------



## JacknSally

dlavender said:


> My wild guess is that onsiters get a few "free" FP's and the opportunity through Genie to buy same day ones if they want more.
> 
> Off Site gets no free FP's and will only have the opportunity through Genie to buy same day ones.
> 
> But as you point out I can't see any changes really rolling out for a while. The demand just isn't there right now. And won't be for a bit.



*I could see this, especially with possibly allocating numbers of free FP's based on resort tier... maybe 2 for value, 3 for mod, 4 for deluxe. Depending on the cost of the potential paid FP's, 1 or 2 additional free FP's might be enough to push people into splurging on a higher tier resort.*


----------



## Moliphino

chicagoshannon said:


> Oh man.  I thought the spires were the last step.  I guess I was foolishly thinking those walls (the ones around the fountain) would be down by our trip in 3 weeks.



The Disney social media posts just said "later this year".

As for Epcot, I think we wound up there at some point on 7 out of 9 days on our last trip. Had to get as many Illuminations in as possible before it ended.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

JacknSally said:


> *I could see this, especially with possibly allocating numbers of free FP's based on resort tier... maybe 2 for value, 3 for mod, 4 for deluxe. Depending on the cost of the potential paid FP's, 1 or 2 additional free FP's might be enough to push people into splurging on a higher tier resort.*



I am sure I'm in the minority given my hatred of FP+ but getting an additional 1-2 choices per day wouldn't be worth the hundreds of dollars a night premium for a deluxe. Unlimited FP would though. One of my main issues with FP+ is that all your choices had to be in the same park; the second was the tiering (although I understood why they had to do that to make it fair). Aside from MK which is headliner after headliner FP+ held no value for me because after I did 7DMT and BTMRR and Space Mountain I was still stuck waiting hours and hours in lines to finish what I wanted and couldn't make a "good" FP selection at another park until I had done so. So, it cumulatively saved me an hour or two but it wasn't the game changer for me that it was for other people who literally can't stand on a line without it and would rather spend $86/day to ride 3 rides with FP+ and then leave the park entirely and come back the next day for their next 3 FPs. Make it unlimited, and/or remove the restriction on it needing to be in the same park, and then we can talk.


----------



## JacknSally

*I am assuming this is availability for today. The calendar shows nothing available for APs today.

*


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293583034168606721


----------



## CastAStone

JacknSally said:


> *I am assuming this is availability for today. The calendar shows nothing available for APs today.
> 
> *


The calendar stops showing availability before it's _completely _sold out. So it's worth checking manually if there's a specific reservation you want.


----------



## JacknSally

butterscotchcollins said:


> I am sure I'm in the minority given my hatred of FP+ but getting an additional 1-2 choices per day wouldn't be worth the hundreds of dollars a night premium for a deluxe. Unlimited FP would though. [...] Make it unlimited, and/or remove the restriction on it needing to be in the same park, and then we can talk.




*That's why I said depending on the possible price (and, of course, the specifics of the offerings attached) of a paid FP+ offering. 

Of course 2 additional free FP's might not be enough for most people to go from All Star Music to the Poly. 

If, though, going from, say, Pop to Riverside costs less per night than the hypothetical paid FP+ system, that could be enough to convince someone who knows they'll be content with just 3 free FP's per day because of their touring style to make the jump from value to mod, especially since that cost difference would also include the resort differences and could thus be a little easier to stomach. Especially if it's a guest that doesn't ride many things for whatever reason, or who knows how to maneuver the parks to optimize riding without FPs, the hypothetical guest in this scenario might see more value in {POFQ with 3 free FP's} than {All Star Music with 2 free FP's and a paid FP+ system}.

The endgame is to offer things in a way to increase revenue, so if they could offer justttt enough of a "free" incentive to hook the people who won't pay for paid-FP+ but would pay for a higher tier resort if the pot were sweetened slightly, then i could absolutely see them doing that. Maybe, to hook the guests like you described, they go even further and offer free unlimited FPs for CL guests.

This is all just a hypothetical, though.*


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293583034168606721


Chapek needs to hire Palmeri to do PR for him.  He did a better job of selling Chapek than anyone at Disney has so far and I am a guy that thinks Chapek is the right person for the job.


----------



## Mit88

I think the excessive planning for FP needs to go. 60 days is a little ridiculous. Make it when you check into your resort, you can then make FP (or whatever they rename it) for your entire trip. If dining is changing from 180 days to 60 days permanently, if/when a FP type system returns, I think the level of advanced planning for that will change as well. I think more BG style reservations should be made accessible for select E-Ticket attractions. I dont see the need for Rat to have one, but Guardians and Tron would probably benefit from having one.


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> I think the excessive planning for FP needs to go. 60 days is a little ridiculous. Make it when you check into your resort, you can then make FP (or whatever they rename it) for your entire trip. If dining is changing from 180 days to 60 days permanently, if/when a FP type system returns, I think the level of advanced planning for that will change as well. I think more BG style reservations should be made accessible for select E-Ticket attractions. I dont see the need for Rat to have one, but Guardians and Tron would probably benefit from having one.



This is why I opt for DL over MK.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> I think the excessive planning for FP needs to go. 60 days is a little ridiculous. Make it when you check into your resort, you can then make FP (or whatever they rename it) for your entire trip. If dining is changing from 180 days to 60 days permanently, if/when a FP type system returns, I think the level of advanced planning for that will change as well. I think more BG style reservations should be made accessible for select E-Ticket attractions. I dont see the need for Rat to have one, but Guardians and Tron would probably benefit from having one.



I think the Genie service was originally supposed to be for the person who wasn't into the excessive planning.  I actually enjoy that part of it, although I understand your point - it's not for everyone.

In terms of Boarding Groups or Virtual Queues, this is where I think they are going and what the FP+ queues will be used for.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> Uh.... don't go suggesting single park hop tickets to Disney!
> 
> "Now you can add Epcot hopping for just $20 per day, HS for $50 per day, AK for $20, MK for $50, or for a amazing deal giving you the option of hopping to any of those parks for only $120 per day!!!"


Isn't that how hopping works anyways?  It's an extra charge on a base ticket.


----------



## Brianstl

JacknSally said:


> *That's why I said depending on the possible price (and, of course, the specifics of the offerings attached) of a paid FP+ offering.
> 
> Of course 2 additional free FP's might not be enough for most people to go from All Star Music to the Poly.
> 
> If, though, going from, say, Pop to Riverside costs less per night than the hypothetical paid FP+ system, that could be enough to convince someone who knows they'll be content with just 3 free FP's per day because of their touring style to make the jump from value to mod, especially since that cost difference would also include the resort differences and could thus be a little easier to stomach. Especially if it's a guest that doesn't ride many things for whatever reason, or who knows how to maneuver the parks to optimize riding without FPs, the hypothetical guest in this scenario might see more value in {POFQ with 3 free FP's} than {All Star Music with 2 free FP's and a paid FP+ system}.
> 
> The endgame is to offer things in a way to increase revenue, so if they could offer justttt enough of a "free" incentive to hook the people who won't pay for paid-FP+ but would pay for a higher tier resort if the pot were sweetened slightly, then i could absolutely see them doing that. Maybe, to hook the guests like you described, they go even further and offer free unlimited FPs for CL guests.
> 
> This is all just a hypothetical, though.*



If you are going to go to a system that you want to charge people for, you can't be giving them away to people staying in your 30,000 rooms.  You aren't going to have enough left over to charge people for it to make it worthwhile and still have a situation where the person doesn't have to wait a considerable amount of time.  

You don't get rid of FP+ in the situation you are describing.  You just tier base it on resort and modify an expanded program of what you already offered to club level guests when it comes to buying additional ones.  If FP+ is really done, what is coming is going to be totally different.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293583034168606721


Given the conversation about FP+ this line about MyMagic+ is interesting.



> (Chapek) scaled back a $1 billion resort-technology project that has largely been replaced by a simple mobile-phone app.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Isn't that how hopping works anyways?  It's an extra charge on a base ticket.



Yes, but Epcot is normally a part of the base ticket.

I'm confused, but i think people are suggesting to remove it as part of a base ticket and make it an add-on? Like a water-park?

I personally would hate that. We easily spend two days in Epcot. But I may be misunderstanding what people are proposing.


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> All I ever do at EPCOT is eat and hit TT. The other attractions I’ll do on a whim. And I prefer soaring in CA.  It’s a park I walk over to from DHS since until GE opened, the dining options were awful.


Soaring in CA is the same exact ride now.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Yes, but Epcot is normally a part of the base ticket.
> 
> I'm confused, but i think people are suggesting to remove it as part of a base ticket and make it an add-on? Like a water-park?
> 
> I personally would hate that. We easily spend two days in Epcot. But I may be misunderstanding what people are proposing.


Agreed. Epcot should stay as a “park” but I could see it become the first park that would allow afternoon or evening hopping as an add on price.


----------



## Mit88

RamblingMad said:


> This is why I opt for DL over MK.



The system is simple, yet effective. Makes Park Hopping much easier too. Scan into Indiana Jones, make a pass for Guardians. Scan into Guardians, make a pass for Big Thunder. Obviously that method is time consuming, but the point is you can do it. 



mattpeto said:


> I think the Genie service was originally supposed to be for the person who wasn't into the excessive planning.  I actually enjoy that part of it, although I understand your point - it's not for everyone.
> 
> In terms of Boarding Groups or Virtual Queues, this is where I think they are going and what the FP+ queues will be used for.



The Genie, imo, is for the people that dont do planning and its Disneys way of giving them the reservations that no one wanted in the first place. I’m going to break character for a second. For example Carpets of Aladdin. Not many people are booking that 60 days in advance. 

Disney Genie surveys you. Oh, you like the movie Aladdin? Well we’ll book you for a ride on COA. 

I like the planning, but its 3 in the afternoon and I’m still not even sure what I’m making for dinner tonight. My trip for June was the first time I’ve ever done FP+ the 60 days in advance, and of course I got all of the rides I wanted, and the trip was cancelled. Most of my trips are in the moment. Ill usually get FP+ for Splash, Space, BTM day of at MK, but for all the other parks I just wing it. Either standby or what’s available for FP right now. If they made it that I could book my passes as soon as I check in to my resort, and everything is still available, theres a much better chance of me actually making the plans. 

This obviously isnt a one size fits all approach. Like you said, you enjoy the planning far out, a lot of people do. For me personally, I like to think about my trips when I’m actually there.


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> Soaring in CA is the same exact ride now.


Incorrect. While the park is currently closed, technically right now it is operating as Soarin over California. Was before the shutdown and according to the DL website, still is now, leading me to believe it will still be when the park reopens. It’s a limited time event, but it’s not Around the World right now.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Yes, but Epcot is normally a part of the base ticket.
> 
> I'm confused, but i think people are suggesting to remove it as part of a base ticket and make it an add-on? Like a water-park?
> 
> I personally would hate that. We easily spend two days in Epcot. But I may be misunderstanding what people are proposing.


Oh, I read it like just adding an option to purchase in to hop to Epcot.  I assumed going to Epcot for a full day would still also be an option.

I think we would pay that just to be at World Showcase at the end of the day.


----------



## JacknSally

Brianstl said:


> If you are going to go to a system that you want to charge people for, you can't be giving them away to people staying in your 30,000 rooms.  You aren't going to have enough left over to charge people for it to make it worthwhile and still have a situation where the person doesn't have to wait a considerable amount of time.
> 
> You don't get rid of FP+ in the situation you are describing.  You just tier base it on resort and modify an expanded program of what you already offered to club level guests when it comes to buying additional ones.  If FP+ is really done, what is coming is going to be totally different.



*I agree that if they're really doing away with FP+ altogether then it will look nothing like they've been doing, and I think if their endgame is to do away with it altogether, it won't look like this at all.*

*My response in your quote was a few replies into a rabbit hole but was ultimately my expounding on someone else's hypothetical that Disney might throw onsite guests a couple of free FPs in addition to having people pay for more, while offsite guests would only have the ability to buy FPs. I could see Disney doing something like that, yes, if their goal is to generate revenue from FPs. If their goal is to do away with FPs as we've come to know them and implement an entirely new method, then no, this likely wouldn't be a possibility.*


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Agreed. Epcot should stay as a “park” but I could see it become the first park that would allow afternoon or evening hopping as an add on price.



Especially when Rat and Guardians open, it will definitely be a full day park.

But I agree for now they can at least add only Epcot as a hopper option - but then I would want them to switch the hours to open later, close later.


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> Incorrect. While the park is currently closed, technically right now it is operating as Soarin over California. Was before the shutdown and according to the DL website, still is now, leading me to believe it will still be when the park reopens. It’s a limited time event, but it’s not Around the World right now.


True, but that's always for a limited time.  It's Soarin Over the World the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Incorrect. While the park is currently closed, technically right now it is operating as Soarin over California. Was before the shutdown and according to the DL website, still is now, leading me to believe it will still be when the park reopens. It’s a limited time event, but it’s not Around the World right now.



Yup, it was Soarin over California last Summer when I went, I believe it was reverted back to World in September or October and then I believe in January or February it went back to Over California

Its a fairly easy transition. The ride mechanisms and film reel are already programmed. I think the people making their once in a lifetime trip to WDW would be fine if they had “limited time events” at EPCOT where we see it revert back to California for a month or two out of the year.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Yup, it was Soarin over California last Summer when I went, I believe it was reverted back to World in September or October and then I believe in January or February it went back to Over California


I love Over California so much and it just fits so much better in the DL park. They should leave it as that full time. I’ve lucked out that the past 5 times I’ve gone to DL it’s been Over California at the time as well. I wish Epcot would alternate the films between the theaters


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Given the conversation about FP+ this line about MyMagic+ is interesting.


It’s been discussed in other places and sites but if Disney had waited maybe 2 years or so I bet the MyMagic+ stuff never happens or is very different. Everything would be based on the phone. Magicbands likely wouldn’t exist. You’d get something probably closer to MaxPass for WDW.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> I love Over California so much and it just fits so much better in the DL park. They should leave it as that full time. I’ve lucked out that the past 5 times I’ve gone to DL it’s been Over California at the time as well. I wish Epcot would alternate the films between the theaters



The park is literally called *CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE*. Why would you ever take a ride and film named after the park you’re in and replace it with something else. Not to mention Over the World is a CGI disaster


----------



## Moliphino

Mit88 said:


> I think the excessive planning for FP needs to go. 60 days is a little ridiculous. Make it when you check into your resort, you can then make FP (or whatever they rename it) for your entire trip. If dining is changing from 180 days to 60 days permanently, if/when a FP type system returns, I think the level of advanced planning for that will change as well. I think more BG style reservations should be made accessible for select E-Ticket attractions. I dont see the need for Rat to have one, but Guardians and Tron would probably benefit from having one.



I like booking FP ahead of a trip. I'd be fine with shortening it from 60 days, but having everything set before I even leave my house is great.


----------



## Brianstl

If FP+ is gone forever, this is what I could see Disney doing when business starts getting back to normal crowd wise...…...

Disney offering more days of EMH at the parks for onsite resort guests to justify what they charge for rooms.  Then using Genie as an attraction planner when you arrive in the park based on what is going on in the park at any specific time that day.  It will make suggestions based on the preferences you enter for your party and on what it learns about you while you our at the park.  Then Genie will offer you the ability to purchase the right to jump to the front of the line of one attraction you choose for an extra fee.  That fee will be based on the current wait time for that attraction.  So if you want to jump to the front of a two hour wait for FOP, that will be $50 per member of your party.  If they aren't getting any takers at $50 the system can be programmed to drop the price to $40. If you want jump to the front of the line of another attraction or that one again, you pay another fee. Maybe, they offer some kind of discount for onsite that varies based on what level of resort you are at.  Maybe the offer one free use to resort guests on any ride that is not one of the top two in demand attractions at the time you decide to use it.

Disney can program the system to figure out what you are willing to pay and then price the upcharges on an individual basis.  Why only charge $40 per person to the family that is clearly willing to pay $60 per person to avoid a two hour line? Everyone will be seeing different prices on their phone based not only on current demand but based on what Disney has learned it can charge you individually.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Isn't that how hopping works anyways?  It's an extra charge on a base ticket.


My point was that they'll use it as an opportunity for significant price rises for those who want flexibility at least.


----------



## dlavender

Brianstl said:


> If FP+ is gone forever, this is what I could see Disney doing when business starts getting back to normal crowd wise...…...
> 
> Disney offering more days of EMH at the parks for onsite resort guests to justify what they charge for rooms.  Then using Genie as an attraction planner when you arrive in the park based on what is going on in the park at any specific time that day.  It will make suggestions based on the preferences you enter for your party and on what it learns about you while you our at the park.  Then Genie will offer you the ability to purchase the right to jump to the front of the line of one attraction you choose for an extra fee.  That fee will be based on the current wait time for that attraction.  So if you want to jump to the front of a two hour wait for FOP, that will be $50 per member of your party.  If they aren't getting any takers at $50 the system can be programmed to drop the price to $40. If you want jump to the front of the line of another attraction or that one again, you pay another fee. Maybe, they offer some kind of discount for onsite that varies based on what level of resort you are at.  Maybe the offer one free use to resort guests on any ride that is not one of the top two in demand attractions at the time you decide to use it.
> 
> Disney can program the system to figure out what you are willing to pay and then price the upcharges on an individual basis.  Why only charge $40 per person to the family that is clearly willing to pay $60 per person to avoid a two hour line? Everyone will be seeing different prices on their phone based not only on current demand but based on what Disney has learned it can charge you individually.



I'm with you except for EMH. They have drastically cut those into oblivion while simultaneously raising the hotel rates into oblivion.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Soaring in CA is the same exact ride now.


I hate this. Its just a film afterall! Why on earth did they feel the need to make them  the same?!


----------



## mattpeto

Brianstl said:


> If FP+ is gone forever, this is what I could see Disney doing when business starts getting back to normal crowd wise...…...
> 
> Disney offering more days of EMH at the parks for onsite resort guests to justify what they charge for rooms.  Then using Genie as an attraction planner when you arrive in the park based on what is going on in the park at any specific time that day.  It will make suggestions based on the preferences you enter for your party and on what it learns about you while you our at the park.  Then Genie will offer you the ability to purchase the right to jump to the front of the line of one attraction you choose for an extra fee.  That fee will be based on the current wait time for that attraction.  So if you want to jump to the front of a two hour wait for FOP, that will be $50 per member of your party.  If they aren't getting any takers at $50 the system can be programmed to drop the price to $40. If you want jump to the front of the line of another attraction or that one again, you pay another fee. Maybe, they offer some kind of discount for onsite that varies based on what level of resort you are at.  Maybe the offer one free use to resort guests on any ride that is not one of the top two in demand attractions at the time you decide to use it.
> 
> Disney can program the system to figure out what you are willing to pay and then price the upcharges on an individual basis.  Why only charge $40 per person to the family that is clearly willing to pay $60 per person to avoid a two hour line? Everyone will be seeing different prices on their phone based not only on current demand but based on what Disney has learned it can charge you individually.



I envisioned Genie being some of that and some of this:

A way to list your preferred strategy for your visit.  Are you a thrill sort of person (coasters) or did you want front seats at shows, etc?  (Hopefully it's granular by Day).  
Touring Plan assistant.  Genie builds your itinerary.  
Grant a Wish (FP+ or Meet & Greet). 
If the system is replacing FP+, Disney will be careful not to replace free benefits at least right away.  While I do think paid experiences may come out of it, I'd be surprised if that's what is initially unveiled.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> I envisioned Genie being some of that and some of this:
> 
> A way to list your preferred strategy for your visit.  Are you a thrill sort of person (coasters) or did you want front seats at shows, etc?  (Hopefully it's granular by Day).
> Touring Plan assistant.  Genie builds your itinerary.
> Grant a Wish (FP+ or Meet & Greet).
> If the system is replacing FP+, Disney will be careful not to replace free benefits at least right away.  While I do think paid experiences may come out of it, I'd be surprised if that's what is initially unveiled.



I think what Genie was proposed as at D23 is going to be much different than what we see when it rolls out. Those things you listed will probably still be part of it, but I think its going to be more important for everyone going to Disney than it was originally supposed to


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> Everyone will be seeing different prices on their phone based not only on current demand but based on what Disney has learned it can charge you individually.


Dastardly.


----------



## Brianstl

dlavender said:


> I'm with you except for EMH. They have drastically cut those into oblivion while simultaneously raising the hotel rates into oblivion.


I m just spit balling ways they will attempt to keep the premiums they charge for rooms.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> Dastardly.


Our machine overlords will know us better than we know ourselves.


----------



## dlavender

Brianstl said:


> I m just spit balling ways they will attempt to keep the premiums they charge for rooms.



They've cut so many perks from onsite and none of them have really caused a downturn in bookings. 

Used to be free parking...
30 hrs + EMH weekly....

Now we pay to park and have like 8-10 hours (obviously this is pre pandemic)

Nothing has stopped people from booking onsite. They even gave the 60 day FP perk to good neighbor hotels, something I was sure wouldn't happen to preserve premium rates. 

Now this is a new world so anything is possible but WDW transportation and DME seems enough for people to book onsite. 

I think even if they only shelled out one FP for free to hotel guests in this proposed new system that would be enough to keep the rooms at a premium. Apparently nothing they do can stop people from paying $270/night for POR.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> Our machine overlords will know us better than we know ourselves.


Someday. Machine learning is great at some things but has a LONG way to go to understand why humans make irrational one off decisions one wouldn't usually make and how to account for them, and Disney World is full of irrational one off decisions one wouldn't usually make.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...passholder&defaultSegment=resort&locale=en_USNoticed that on Sat 9/5 DHS is NOT available to Resort Guests but IS available to Theme Park Tickets Guests. I don’t remember seeing this happen before.

Edit: Sat is the 5th, not 6th


----------



## CastAStone

dlavender said:


> Used to be free parking...
> 30 hrs + EMH weekly....


They cut these things as the FP 60 day booking window became more and more important as overall attendance increased during an 11 year economic run. 

Attendance is going to be down for a while. Taking away ride access advantages will have consequences to resort bookings, to DVC sales, and to perceived value and thus satisfaction. It will be fascinating to see what happens.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Perdita&Pongo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...passholder&defaultSegment=resort&locale=en_US
> Noticed that on Sat 9/6 DHS is NOT available to Resort Guests but IS available to Theme Park Tickets Guests. I don’t remember seeing this happen before.


So if you have a regular ticket and are onsite you’re good? If you have an AP and are onsite tough luck?


----------



## dlavender

CastAStone said:


> They cut these things as the FP 60 day booking window became more and more important as overall attendance increased during an 11 year economic run.
> 
> Attendance is going to be down for a while. Taking away ride access advantages will have consequences to resort bookings, to DVC sales, and to perceived value and thus satisfaction. It will be fascinating to see what happens.



Fair point. 

Even with increased attendance I would never have believed they would have been able to increase prices to such levels while simultaneously stripping away perks. 

It's true they will need to be a little more judicious moving forward....At least for a bit.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dlavender said:


> Apparently nothing they do can stop people from paying $270/night for POR.


Well- few people are willing to pay for Disney Hotels right now. Pulling multiple hotels from the reopening schedule pretty much screamed that.

Whether it’s due to lack of offerings or COVID? Jury is still out.


----------



## yulilin3

Perdita&Pongo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...passholder&defaultSegment=resort&locale=en_USNoticed that on Sat 9/5 DHS is NOT available to Resort Guests but IS available to Theme Park Tickets Guests. I don’t remember seeing this happen before.
> 
> Edit: Sat is the 5th, not 6th


The 6th now shows sold for all 3 pools


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> If FP+ is gone forever, this is what I could see Disney doing when business starts getting back to normal crowd wise...…...
> 
> Disney offering more days of EMH at the parks for onsite resort guests to justify what they charge for rooms.  Then using Genie as an attraction planner when you arrive in the park based on what is going on in the park at any specific time that day.  It will make suggestions based on the preferences you enter for your party and on what it learns about you while you our at the park.  Then Genie will offer you the ability to purchase the right to jump to the front of the line of one attraction you choose for an extra fee.  That fee will be based on the current wait time for that attraction.  So if you want to jump to the front of a two hour wait for FOP, that will be $50 per member of your party.  If they aren't getting any takers at $50 the system can be programmed to drop the price to $40. If you want jump to the front of the line of another attraction or that one again, you pay another fee. Maybe, they offer some kind of discount for onsite that varies based on what level of resort you are at.  Maybe the offer one free use to resort guests on any ride that is not one of the top two in demand attractions at the time you decide to use it.
> 
> Disney can program the system to figure out what you are willing to pay and then price the upcharges on an individual basis.  Why only charge $40 per person to the family that is clearly willing to pay $60 per person to avoid a two hour line? Everyone will be seeing different prices on their phone based not only on current demand but based on what Disney has learned it can charge you individually.


I would also expect whatever version of EMH comes back to look different or be scaled down in some way.


Perdita&Pongo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...passholder&defaultSegment=resort&locale=en_USNoticed that on Sat 9/5 DHS is NOT available to Resort Guests but IS available to Theme Park Tickets Guests. I don’t remember seeing this happen before.
> 
> Edit: Sat is the 5th, not 6th


This has happened on one or two other days. After a few days/weeks, they've reallocated some availability over to the Resort Guests pool (turning the day green again) in the past.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

yulilin3 said:


> The 6th now shows sold for all 3 pools



Really hoping that's just guests coming for a long Labor Day weekend and then skedaddling!


----------



## Runnsally

gottalovepluto said:


> Well- few people are willing to pay for Disney Hotels right now. Pulling multiple hotels from the reopening schedule pretty much screamed that.
> 
> Whether it’s due to lack of offerings or COVID? Jury is still out.


I think it’s safe for the jury to conclude that it’s the once-a-century pandemic, not the (albeit excellent!) fireworks show.


----------



## Mit88

butterscotchcollins said:


> Really hoping that's just guests coming for a long Labor Day weekend and then skedaddling!



Cant imagine its anything but. The parks are getting more crowded, but not enough people are coming to visit to pack these parks up on the regular basis. Not to mention with school back in session. I wouldn’t expect a long term influx of guests until at least Spring 2021


----------



## Mit88

https://www.doineedacovid19test.com/Kissimmee_FL_1147.html


New testing site opening up at Disney’s Maingate complex


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-world-actors-to-return-to-work/


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-world-actors-to-return-to-work/



Realistically how soon could this happen? Any shot of seeing FOTLK when we are at AK next week?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293663756728373250


----------



## rteetz

WonderlandisReality said:


> Realistically how soon could this happen? Any shot of seeing FOTLK when we are at AK next week?


Likely depends on retraining and what not. Shouldn’t take too long but next week may be close.


----------



## WonderlandisReality

rteetz said:


> Likely depends on retraining and what not. Shouldn’t take too long but next week may be close.


Was there a list anywhere of what was unavailable because of this? I know lion king and Nemo at AK and Frozen at HS, what else? Happy to be on the lookout for it when I am there


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> Was there a list anywhere of what was unavailable because of this? I know lion king and Nemo at AK and Frozen at HS, what else? Happy to be on the lookout for it when I am there



Beauty and the Beast. Up great bird adventure


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Beauty and the Beast. Up great bird adventure


I would hope Up doesn’t come back and the show stays as is.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I would hope Up doesn’t come back and the show stays as is.



I’d be fine if they took “UP” out of the show altogether and just gave the IP the Dinoland area and make Paradise Falls. Wishful armchair imagineering


----------



## andyman8

WonderlandisReality said:


> Realistically how soon could this happen? Any shot of seeing FOTLK when we are at AK next week?


The venues have all already been retrofitted (like the rest of WDW) to promote physical distancing. All they need are the actors. Given the logistics of bringing back all of these performers, going through some COVID-19 training, and having some rehearsals, next week might not happen, but these shows should be back very, very soon. Really great news!


----------



## chicagoshannon

If the shows are back by my trip in 3 weeks I"m gonna need Disney to increase the hours to what they currently are.  haha


----------



## Doug S

Would be very exciting to see shows return. Definitely would lessen the blow of having to pay the same price and provide some glorious A/C for the last few hot months of the year.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> The venues have all already been retrofitted (like the rest of WDW) to promote physical distancing. All they need are the actors. Given the logistics of bringing back all of these performers, going through some COVID-19 training, and having some rehearsals, next week might not happen, but these shows should be back very, very soon. Really great news!



I arrive in 2 weeks, so this is super exciting news!


----------



## Ariel 1715

Do we think Savi's could open now?


----------



## rteetz

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we think Savi's could open now?


It could yes


----------



## yulilin3

performers have not gotten any info so far this evening, but at least it's a step in the right direction, can't wait


----------



## Doug S

Ariel 1715 said:


> Do we think Savi's could open now?


I would think it'd be one of their top priorities since it's insanely profitable.


----------



## Helvetica

Doug S said:


> I would think it'd be one of their top priorities since it's insanely profitable.



I’m not so sure... Savi’s seemed to be doing just fine selling legacy light sabers when I was there in July. I wasn’t able to get a Ahsoka saber because they were sold out and there was usually a line to get in. I saw lots of people walking out with Legacy sabers. I think they sold more legacy sabers at Savi’s in July than they did when I was there pre-Covid on a normal day.

I’m just not so sure a socially distant show would be more profitable than what’s currently there. I hope it’s a priority, but it wouldn’t surprise me if selling the Legacy sabers at Savi’s is just as profitable, if not more so than the build a saber experience.

I hope they find a way to do both. Go back to doing shows, but find a better place to sell legacy sabers than the Jedi temple store.


----------



## andy_dangg

Really hoping for shows to start back up soon...I'll be in DHS on the 24th, and DAK on the 27th, so it would be nice to see some shows at those parks. At least there's the modified Up show at DAK regardless.


----------



## Clockwork

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.


Sorry no exceptions, Disney let’s it slide here, then they let it slide over there, and then we all slide down the slippery slope and no one follows the rule. If they saved a lifetime they knew what they were getting into before they came. The effect could be that one person has COVID and then someone passes by and breathes in the virus they then have covid. That’s how it starts. Thats why we can’t get it under control!


----------



## runningstitch

rteetz said:


> I would hope Up doesn’t come back and the show stays as is.


THIS.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Helvetica said:


> I’m not so sure... Savi’s seemed to be doing just fine selling legacy light sabers when I was there in July. I wasn’t able to get a Ahsoka saber because they were sold out and there was usually a line to get in. I saw lots of people walking out with Legacy sabers. I think they sold more legacy sabers at Savi’s in July than they did when I was there pre-Covid on a normal day.
> 
> I’m just not so sure a socially distant show would be more profitable than what’s currently there. I hope it’s a priority, but it wouldn’t surprise me if selling the Legacy sabers at Savi’s is just as profitable, if not more so than the build a saber experience.
> 
> I hope they find a way to do both. Go back to doing shows, but find a better place to sell legacy sabers than the Jedi temple store.


Didn't they used to sell the legacy sabers at some other shop and just move them into Savi's because of no building your own?


----------



## osufeth24

chicagoshannon said:


> Didn't they used to sell the legacy sabers at some other shop and just move them into Savi's because of no building your own?



They were sold in dok Ondars. There's no reason why they can't move them back there and do the build.


----------



## Helvetica

chicagoshannon said:


> Didn't they used to sell the legacy sabers at some other shop and just move them into Savi's because of no building your own?



Yes, but it’s hard to sell something that you can’t see all that well. At Savi’s all of the legacy sabers are out right now and the double sabers are all put together. They just seemed to be selling so many more of the Legacy Sabers this way than they ever did at the other location, even with larger crowds.


----------



## Brianstl

WonderlandisReality said:


> Was there a list anywhere of what was unavailable because of this? I know lion king and Nemo at AK and Frozen at HS, what else? Happy to be on the lookout for it when I am there


Is there really enough people in the parks to need to bring back most of the shows the actors are involved in right now?  I know the these add to the enjoyment, but just not sure how many of these people are going to be called back right now.


----------



## fbb

rteetz said:


> I would hope Up doesn’t come back and the show stays as is.



If they bring Up back, I'm cancelling!


----------



## andy_dangg

Brianstl said:


> Is there really enough people in the parks to need to bring back most of the shows the actors are involved in right now?  I know the these add to the enjoyment, but just not sure how many of these people are going to be called back right now.


I think it would be a good idea to bring back shows in DHS, they were real people eaters and that’s definitely the most busy park right now. I don’t think DAK needs the shoes in terms of crowd, but they did add atmosphere.


----------



## osufeth24

Helvetica said:


> Yes, but it’s hard to sell something that you can’t see all that well. At Savi’s all of the legacy sabers are out right now and the double sabers are all put together. They just seemed to be selling so many more of the Legacy Sabers this way than they ever did at the other location, even with larger crowds.



They're probably selling more because that's the only option.


----------



## New Mouse

Clockwork said:


> Sorry no exceptions, Disney let’s it slide here, then they let it slide over there, and then we all slide down the slippery slope and no one follows the rule. If they saved a lifetime they knew what they were getting into before they came. The effect could be that one person has COVID and then someone passes by and breathes in the virus they then have covid. That’s how it starts. Thats why we can’t get it under control!



If you are really that concerned then they obviously shouldnt be open.   The same can happen if you walk past someones table when they are eating or a million other scenarios.


----------



## Brianstl

andy_dangg said:


> I think it would be a good idea to bring back shows in DHS, they were real people eaters and that’s definitely the most busy park right now. I don’t think DAK needs the shoes in terms of crowd, but they did add atmosphere.


I agree about needing to add something to DHS I just don’t know how much they think they need to add to justify the extra cost.  I think we probably see more added to the parks on weekends than during the week at least for now.


----------



## andy_dangg

New Mouse said:


> If you are really that concerned then they obviously shouldnt be open.   The same can happen if you walk past someones table when they are eating or a million other scenarios.


I disagree, if you tell people they can skips masks here but not there, and there but not here, it’ll be much harder to enforce. It’s easier to say “wear masks except when you’re eating” than it is to have different rules for different areas (then you’ll need more staff to enforce)


----------



## Clockwork

New Mouse said:


> If you are really that concerned then they obviously shouldnt be open.   The same can happen if you walk past someones table when they are eating or a million other scenarios.


I never said they shouldn’t be open I said that they should follow the rules made! Yes the same can happen, we are trying to minimize exposure there’s no way to eliminate it. I didn’t make Disney’s rules, but I will follow them.


----------



## andy_dangg

Brianstl said:


> I agree about needing to add something to DHS I just don’t know how much they think they need to add to justify the extra cost.  I think we probably see more added to the parks on weekends than during the week at least for now.


Makes sense. I’m feeling beauty and the beast won’t come back too soon (big cast plus they have the new show there) but I could see frozen returning first. The cast is relatively small and it was always popular.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

LSUmiss said:


> I just don’t get what ppl think will happen when they confront someone’s kids regardless of if they’re technically in the right. It’s not going to go well.


It's literally a matter of life or death.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...covid-19-testing-site-timing-of-announcement/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...covid-19-testing-site-timing-of-announcement/


yep, this was no win for the Union, Mayor Demmings talked about these coming to Orange Co on Monday, anyone can go get tested, you just have to make an appointment. Of course it is convenient to CM since it's right there. The union won nothing


----------



## yulilin3

andy_dangg said:


> Makes sense. I’m feeling beauty and the beast won’t come back too soon (big cast plus they have the new show there) but I could see frozen returning first. The cast is relatively small and it was always popular.


the only equity actors from Beauty and the Beast are Belle and Gaston the rest have been working at the parks under other rolls unless they chose to stay furloughed


----------



## andyman8

New Mouse said:


> Because there are some rules that are so arbitrary that it frustrates people.   It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.
> 
> Im not here to debate masks as in general I agree, but there are exceptions like that situation that need to be made and should/would have no effect on the anyone else.


If you're frustrated by the requirement, then it's easy: don't go. If you want to go to WDW right now, you need to wear an approved face covering. I'm sick of hearing about this and I know lots of CMs are too. There are plenty of places that aren't requiring those right now that will gladly take your money. Go there.


----------



## Helvetica

osufeth24 said:


> They're probably selling more because that's the only option.



Maybe, but there’s something to be said about presentation. I guess it’s all going to come down to if they think they can make more money with legacy sabers and no actors or custom sabers with actors. If I remember correctly, they only allowed 3 groups in at a time at socially distant Savi’s. So if they sold 3 or more legacy sabers every 30 minutes, then it’s probably more profitable than the show.

Don’t get me wrong, I want the show to return. I was planning on getting one at my first trip of 2020 before it got cancelled, but I don’t know if it’s as high of a priority as people might think.


----------



## LSUmiss

GeorgiaHoo said:


> It's literally a matter of life or death.


Except did it help? Nope! If your life is threatened then remove yourself from the situation & report it. We can only control what we do.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> If you're frustrated by the requirement, then it's easy: don't go. If you want to go to WDW right now, you need to wear an approved face covering. I'm sick of hearing about this and I know lots of CMs are too. There are plenty of places that aren't requiring those right now that will gladly take your money. Go there.



This. Even if someone thinks the rules are stupid, those are the rules right now, and if someone wants the privilege of going to Disney they just have to follow those rules. 

I don't get why that is so complicated.


----------



## yulilin3

Helvetica said:


> Maybe, but there’s something to be said about presentation. I guess it’s all going to come down to if they think they can make more money with legacy sabers and no actors or custom sabers with actors. If I remember correctly, they only allowed 3 groups in at a time at socially distant Savi’s. So if they sold 3 or more legacy sabers every 30 minutes, then it’s probably more profitable than the show.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I want the show to return. I was planning on getting one at my first trip of 2020 before it got cancelled, but I don’t know if it’s as high of a priority as people might think.


The legacy sabers would sell out constantly when they were inside Dok's, they won't have any issue selling them there again.  Also 3 sabers from Savi every 30 min is a sure thing plus whatever they sell at Dok, the equity actor for Savi is only one so I'm sure it'll come back as soon as possible


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm just looking forward to my choked up emotions when I finally get to watch the can you feel the love tonight bird ballet in FOTLK again <3


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> If you're frustrated by the requirement, then it's easy: don't go. If you want to go to WDW right now, you need to wear an approved face covering. I'm sick of hearing about this and I know lots of CMs are too. There are plenty of places that aren't requiring those right now that will gladly take your money. Go there.



Exactly. It shouldn’t even be a discussion anymore. The rules are clear. Unfortunately, entitled guests questioning Disney’s rules, pushing the limits thinking they know better are nothing new.


----------



## CastAStone

New Mouse said:


> It may be a families one and only trip that they saved a lifetime for and they would like some normal memories of it.


As my mother would say, Disney World will still be there next year.


----------



## Brianstl

GeorgiaHoo said:


> It's literally a matter of life or death.



It isn’t guests job to enforce the rules.  Guests aren’t cast members.  Let the cast members do their jobs, they don’t need your help enforcing the rules.  Guests trying  to be rule enforcers makes the job of cast members more difficult and puts every other guests around you in a potential situation they rather not be in.  Find a cast member and inform the cast member about the situation.

If you don’t feel like wearing a mask properly, stay home for everyone else’s benefit.  If you feel the need to be the mask police, stay home for everyone else’s benefit. The parks are safer and more enjoyable without either group.


----------



## cm8

CastAStone said:


> As my mother would say, Disney World will still be there next year.


Maybe... LOL after all this is 2020


----------



## Jothmas

yulilin3 said:


> yep, this was no win for the Union, Mayor Demmings talked about these coming to Orange Co on Monday, anyone can go get tested, you just have to make an appointment. Of course it is convenient to CM since it's right there. The union won nothing


The union had painted itself in the corner with its demands with no way out. It needed something no matter how small to save face. Fortunately for everyone, they can use this to proclaim in their press release that they got something for all the time wasted and the shows can go on.


----------



## mattpeto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm just looking forward to my choked up emotions when I finally get to watch the can you feel the love tonight bird ballet in FOTLK again <3



That’s great!

Just imagine all of us here when Happily Ever After returns.  Going to an epic celebration for those there and those watching through a live steam.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

mattpeto said:


> That’s great!
> 
> Just imagine all of us here when Happily Ever After returns.  Going to an epic celebration for those there and those watching through a live steam.


MK is going to be full of super loudly cheering yet also sobbing people 

What a glorious day that will be!!!


----------



## osufeth24

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> MK is going to be full of super loudly cheering yet also sobbing people
> 
> What a glorious day that will be!!!




As a 32 year old male, it took everything in my power to not ugly cry when I walked into MK during the AP preview for the reopen.  Def teared up pretty hard.  I can't imagine what it'll be like the first time I can watch Happily Ever After.  Especially since I teared up the first time I saw it couple of years ago (the monologue at the end hit my pretty hard as I was going through a rough time then)


----------



## karly05

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm just looking forward to my choked up emotions when I finally get to watch the can you feel the love tonight bird ballet in FOTLK again <3



I can't wait to see some new videos/live streams of Nemo. _In a Big Blue Wooorld....._
And I hope the whole light saber experience comes back to Savi's. I want to see which Kembes are back.


----------



## Runnsally

New Mouse said:


> If you are really that concerned then they obviously shouldnt be open.   The same can happen if you walk past someones table when they are eating or a million other scenarios.


WDW seems to be doing really well with the current guidelines and restrictions.  How about we ride it out with those for a bit and then see how we are in a few months...please?


----------



## mmackeymouse

Perdita&Pongo said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...passholder&defaultSegment=resort&locale=en_USNoticed that on Sat 9/5 DHS is NOT available to Resort Guests but IS available to Theme Park Tickets Guests. I don’t remember seeing this happen before.
> 
> Edit: Sat is the 5th, not 6th



Oh gosh, this has me worried. I'm hoping the crowds aren't mayhem over Labor Day weekend. Obviously, it's a holiday so some of it is to be expected. But, I was really hoping that with the global situation, it would still be manageable. 

I'm hoping maybe they took from the resort guests' pool to add to the day guests' pool since it is a holiday weekend/locals coming.....not that the resorts are going to be jam packed. 




yulilin3 said:


> The 6th now shows sold for all 3 pools










butterscotchcollins said:


> Really hoping that's just guests coming for a long Labor Day weekend and then skedaddling!



Same...wasn't planning on being in HS either that Saturday or Sunday anyway, but I'm a little bit worried that it's a sign that crowds are going to be very, very busy.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Lol depends on the day here whether we as a thread lean towards team speak up for yourself and your space you can’t expect CMs to catch and deal with everything, or team MYOB and stay home if you don’t like what other people do.


----------



## osufeth24

Ya. I'll be at HS that Friday, and Epcot on that Saturday of Labor Day weekend, should be interesting.  Only time my friend could come down, since he's not allowed to take leave for work to come down to Orlando


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

CastAStone said:


> As my mother would say, Disney World will still be there next year.





cm8 said:


> Maybe... LOL after all this is 2020




Deep thoughts.


----------



## mmackeymouse

osufeth24 said:


> Ya. I'll be at HS that Friday, and Epcot on that Saturday of Labor Day weekend, should be interesting.  Only time my friend could come down, since he's not allowed to take leave for work to come down to Orlando



Haha might see you there. I'll also be in Epcot that Saturday as well. Sister and her family are doing HS on Friday, but I'm flying in that day and am electing to relax that afternoon.


----------



## mmackeymouse

"relax" meaning unpacking, walking around exploring, eating all the things...


----------



## osufeth24

mmackeymouse said:


> Haha might see you there. I'll also be in Epcot that Saturday as well. Sister and her family are doing HS on Friday, but I'm flying in that day and am electing to relax that afternoon.



haha.  It's the main reason I chose for us to go to HS on Fri, i figured that'd be less crazy than Sat or Sun.  Not worried about Epcot on Sat.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol depends on the day here whether we as a thread lean towards team speak up for yourself and your space you can’t expect CMs to catch and deal with everything, or team MYOB and stay home if you don’t like what other people do.


It isn’t stay home if you don’t like it and keep your mouth shut if you encounter guests not following the safety rules.  Inform a cast member. Enable them and Disney to enforce their rules.  I don’t need a fight between two groups of people who can’t control their own urges to be the most important people at WDW breaking out in front of my wife and kid at the happiest place on earth.

If you think you are important enough to do the job of enforcing Disney’s rules for them, stay home.  You are just as big of an idiot as the people not wearing masks.  Both groups think they are more important than everyone else at the parks. Just completely selfish acts on the part of both groups.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> It isn’t stay home if you don’t like it and keep your mouth shut if you encounter guests not following the safety rules.  Inform a cast member. Enable them and Disney to enforce their rules.  I don’t need a fight between two groups of people who can’t control their own urges to be the most important people at WDW breaking out in front of my wife and kid at the happiest place on earth.
> 
> If you think you are important enough to do the job of enforcing Disney’s rules for them, stay home.  You are just as big of an idiot as the people not wearing masks.  Both groups think they are more important than everyone else at the parks. Just completely selfish acts on the part of both groups.



I am definitely NOT a proponent of guest vs. guest confrontations, saw enough of them as a CM and they never go or end well.

However ... let’s say you’re standing in line for a ride. Group behind you isn’t respecting your space/social distancing. Maybe masks are on, maybe masks are on wrong, maybe they’re off. Maybe they’re just too close. It’s a tough situation when the unsafe behavior actually could endanger you and your family, and you are not in a position to inform a CM.

Still not a proponent of guest vs. guest enforcement, but there can be some tricky situations.


----------



## RamblingMad

CastAStone said:


> As my mother would say, Disney World will still be there next year.



But with what rides remaining? #canceldisney


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> But with what rides remaining? #canceldisney


Mourning the loss of Primeval Whirl?


----------



## Runnsally

Brianstl said:


> It isn’t stay home if you don’t like it and keep your mouth shut if you encounter guests not following the safety rules.  Inform a cast member. Enable them and Disney to enforce their rules.  I don’t need a fight between two groups of people who can’t control their own urges to be the most important people at WDW breaking out in front of my wife and kid at the happiest place on earth.
> 
> If you think you are important enough to do the job of enforcing Disney’s rules for them, stay home.  You are just as big of an idiot as the people not wearing masks.  Both groups think they are more important than everyone else at the parks. Just completely selfish acts on the part of both groups.


Nope...the person not wearing the mask is definitely the bigger idiot.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Mourning the loss of Primeval Whirl?




Too soon.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Eric Smith said:


> Mourning the loss of Primeval *Hurl*?


FIFY


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> performers have not gotten any info so far this evening, but at least it's a step in the right direction, can't wait


Do you happen to know how much notice they'll get?


----------



## one_cat

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am definitely NOT a proponent of guest vs. guest confrontations, saw enough of them as a CM and they never go or end well.
> 
> However ... let’s say you’re standing in line for a ride. Group behind you isn’t respecting your space/social distancing. Maybe masks are on, maybe masks are on wrong, maybe they’re off. Maybe they’re just too close. It’s a tough situation when the unsafe behavior actually could endanger you and your family, and you are not in a position to inform a CM.
> 
> Still not a proponent of guest vs. guest enforcement, but there can be some tricky situations.


I would let them pass.  It’s like the idiot tailgating me - let them pass.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am definitely NOT a proponent of guest vs. guest confrontations, saw enough of them as a CM and they never go or end well.
> 
> However ... let’s say you’re standing in line for a ride. Group behind you isn’t respecting your space/social distancing. Maybe masks are on, maybe masks are on wrong, maybe they’re off. Maybe they’re just too close. It’s a tough situation when the unsafe behavior actually could endanger you and your family, and you are not in a position to inform a CM.
> 
> Still not a proponent of guest vs. guest enforcement, but there can be some tricky situations.



I don’t think asking someone nicely to back up or wear their mask properly is a big deal. The problem comes if someone refuses or says something. Don’t escalate the situation or inform them of the legit reasons their actions are unacceptable.  Don’t tell them they are breaking the rules, the idiots know that and don’t care.  They want a confrontation and if people decide to give it too them, they are just as big of an idiot. Remove yourself from the dangerous situation and inform a cast member.  

Saw a shoving match in line at Home Depot two moths ago between two idiots over this stuff.  Both people thought they were being some kind of hero for some kind of cause.  They both were kicked out of the store.  The guy who took it upon himself to do Home Depot’s job was yelling that he shouldn’t have to leave and the security guy nicely informed him that he should have let him do his job.


----------



## wdwoutsider

The NBA if they need to do a bubble again , it would be in Vegas.   The players won't accept WDW twice.     I don't think anyone needs to worry about them after this season


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Brianstl said:


> It isn’t stay home if you don’t like it and keep your mouth shut if you encounter guests not following the safety rules.  Inform a cast member. Enable them and Disney to enforce their rules.  I don’t need a fight between two groups of people who can’t control their own urges to be the most important people at WDW breaking out in front of my wife and kid at the happiest place on earth.
> 
> If you think you are important enough to do the job of enforcing Disney’s rules for them, stay home.  You are just as big of an idiot as the people not wearing masks.  Both groups think they are more important than everyone else at the parks. Just completely selfish acts on the part of both groups.


At least a week and a half ago, there were areas that were pretty reliably not monitored by CMs: ride queues and resort walkways. Those were the areas that we saw the worst mask compliance. We never felt comfortable approaching any other guests about masks, but there also were no CMs around to inform. Ex.: group of three 30-somethings directly ahead of us in line for MF:SR. Man in the group entered the queue with a beer, finished it as he got up the first incline in the queue, kept his mask off until just before Hondo. There were zero CMs between there and the queue entrance (and the line extended to the outside area). We just hung back a couple "please wait here" stickers, and luckily the guests behind us didn't mind.
Also, while waiting for the skyliner to open on our DHS day, both parties ahead and behind us removed their masks. There were no CMs within sight.

It was apparent that a not insignifant portion of guests will take any opportunity to uncover their noses or take their masks off altogether. We were okay just keeping extra distance from people not wearing masks, esp bc we were afraid of how others would react. I know it would be extra cost for Disney, but I would expect more guest confrontations unless Disney posts CMs in these unmonitored areas.


----------



## Makmak

Brianstl said:


> I just think the paid reservation system right now and for the foreseeable future is Disney chasing after pennies on the ground while they are ignoring the stacks of dollars on the shelf.  The big money maker when it comes to park guests for Disney will always be on site guests because of the massive resort operations that charge a huge premium.  Anything that devalues that is going to be a huge long term negative and is even a bigger negative when they can't come close to filling the reduced number of rooms they will be operating at for a long time.  Having park guests stay at their resorts instead of offsite options should be their number one concern.  Anything that makes staying offsite look more attractive to park quests should be a non starter for Disney.


And this is exactly what we are doing for September since they reduced hours. We are booked at a universal resort hotel at our AP rate there and will Lyft over. The pool hours are better, there are the special AP things at universal and Disney lost a lot of money from us.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Do you happen to know how much notice they'll get?


At least a week


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am definitely NOT a proponent of guest vs. guest confrontations, saw enough of them as a CM and they never go or end well.
> 
> However ... let’s say you’re standing in line for a ride. Group behind you isn’t respecting your space/social distancing. Maybe masks are on, maybe masks are on wrong, maybe they’re off. Maybe they’re just too close. It’s a tough situation when the unsafe behavior actually could endanger you and your family, and you are not in a position to inform a CM.
> 
> Still not a proponent of guest vs. guest enforcement, but there can be some tricky situations.


You can always leave. Walking past the unmasked group briefly to exit the line is not as dangerous as continuing to stay too close to them or getting into a shouting match with them. In fact, the cdc considers it exposure mostly if you have been within 6ft of ppl who were not wearing masks for more than 15 min. So you can leave.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

karly05 said:


> I can't wait to see some new videos/live streams of Nemo. _In a Big Blue Wooorld....._



Finally!  A person after my own heart!  Walking past a closed Nemo last month got me teary eyed!  My little family LOVES our Nemo show!


----------



## Alynw

Common sense has to come into play here sometime, wearing a mask part time does absolutely nothing. The 15 min rule or whatever it is, also the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Its ok to remove ur mask for an hour while ur eating and drinking but must immediately put back on when ur done, cause u were safe while eating and drinking, rite..seriously. is folks really buying into this. The masks are just a way to justify opening business back up. Bottom line, if u go to a place like Disney or Universal, u have no right whatsoever to complain about someone wearing a mask or not cause if going u are obviously not concerned about the virus at all or u wouldn't be going.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

mmackeymouse said:


> Same...wasn't planning on being in HS either that Saturday or Sunday anyway, but I'm a little bit worried that it's a sign that crowds are going to be very, very busy.



Busier than it has been, yes.
Busier than a regular Labor Day weekend, almost certainly no.


----------



## kelpricer

Alynw said:


> Common sense has to come into play here sometime, wearing a mask part time does absolutely nothing. The 15 min rule or whatever it is, also the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Its ok to remove ur mask for an hour while ur eating and drinking but must immediately put back on when ur done, cause u were safe while eating and drinking, rite..seriously. is folks really buying into this. The masks are just a way to justify opening business back up. Bottom line, if u go to a place like Disney or Universal, u have no right whatsoever to complain about someone wearing a mask or not cause if going u are obviously not concerned about the virus at all or u wouldn't be going.


Maybe your not understanding the purpose of the mask and that’s why you think it’s ridiculous? YOU aren’t any safer with your mask on-I am safer with YOUR mask on. So, it’s not about you being safer for an hour while you eat. It’s about you being at a table, away from me, eating and drinking. I find it interesting that there seems to be only 2ways to look at this pandemic. Your are not concerned at all or you must stay sheltered in your home. THIS ISNT TRUE! I can be concerned and take precautions while living my life, like I do with most things in this world.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Just came back from Magic Kingdom last night; It was perfect. Cast members were happily reminding people to have their noses in their masks, mask compliance was 99% (thanks darn guy in the haunted mansion line for wrecking the 100%-- chin mask). 

Regarding the social distancing markers, I heard more than one family treating them like they were a mission-- "go go!" "Wait! False alarm, come back!" Or like some sort of game of the floor is lava. 

  I felt uncomfortable one time, and said "too close!!" and the people around me jumped back "back up, guys, more room!"

Pin Trading Outpost is back open, by the way!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Alynw said:


> Common sense has to come into play here sometime, wearing a mask part time does absolutely nothing. The 15 min rule or whatever it is, also the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Its ok to remove ur mask for an hour while ur eating and drinking but must immediately put back on when ur done, cause u were safe while eating and drinking, rite..seriously. is folks really buying into this. The masks are just a way to justify opening business back up. Bottom line, if u go to a place like Disney or Universal, u have no right whatsoever to complain about someone wearing a mask or not cause if going u are obviously not concerned about the virus at all or u wouldn't be going.



Common sense would tell you it’s not that you or anyone else are magically protected while eating and drinking, but that eating and drinking is necessary for survival so that is why it’s fine to remove your mask to do so.

This has come up too many times as a gotcha, and I don’t get it. If there was a way for people to eat with their masks on people would have to wear masks to eat. Until then...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Common sense would tell you it’s not that you or anyone else are magically protected while eating and drinking, but that eating and drinking is necessary for survival so that is why it’s fine to remove your mask to do so.
> 
> This has come up too many times as a gotcha, and I don’t get it. If there was a way for people to eat with their masks on people would have to wear masks to eat. Until then...



Plus the idea is the tables are far enough away from each other so that proper social distancing is happening 100% of the time while you are at your table.  Obviously mask + social distancing is the best but one of the main reason for wearing a mask is for when you can't properly social distance or there is a chance you will not be able to

Obviously nothing is 100% risk free but the more people that follow the guidelines the lower the risk becomes.  It doesn't have to be either 100% risky or 0%.  But if we can get to 5-10% risk I stead of 25-30% I am all for that


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Regarding the social distancing markers, I heard more than one family treating them like they were a mission-- "go go!" "Wait! False alarm, come back!" Or like some sort of game of the floor is lava.



 Guilty!  This method worked really well with small kids.  While we were in line, we’d make up a silly reason why you had to keep a toe on the line. It all started at Frozen when the snow monster would get us if we didn’t stay on our line and rush to the next one once the people in front of us got to their next line.


----------



## jschlaud

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Guilty!  This method worked really well with small kids.  While we were in line, we’d make up a silly reason why you had to keep a toe on the line. It all started at Frozen when the snow monster would get us if we didn’t stay on our line and rush to the next one once the people in front of us got to their next line.


Ha! I’m stealing this for when we go in November! My kids love the floor is lava game and when that gets old, we can use the snow monster!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> You can always leave. Walking past the unmasked group briefly to exit the line is not as dangerous as continuing to stay too close to them or getting into a shouting match with them. In fact, the cdc considers it exposure mostly if you have been within 6ft of ppl who were not wearing masks for more than 15 min. So you can leave.



Sometimes it’s not that simple when you have kids who want to ride and have waited patiently. You shouldn’t have to pull your kids out of a line you’ve been waiting in because the people behind you aren’t being responsible. Real easy for kids to understand that the rule breakers get to stay in line, but they have to leave.

I wouldn’t go right now anyway to even be in a situation like this so it doesn’t even matter 

Just presenting a situation where someone may say something directly to another guest. A simple request to stay further back or to please put their masks on could escalate.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> At least a week


hopefully they'll be notified today then.


----------



## Rash

MickeyWaffles said:


> Sometimes it’s not that simple when you have kids who want to ride and have waited patiently. You shouldn’t have to pull your kids out of a line you’ve been waiting in because the people behind you aren’t being responsible. Real easy for kids to understand that the rule breakers get to stay in line, but they have to leave.
> 
> I wouldn’t go right now anyway to even be in a situation like this so it doesn’t even matter
> 
> Just presenting a situation where someone may say something directly to another guest. A simple request to stay further back or to please put their masks on could escalate.



it really depends how you ask. I had to do it a few times when we went in mid July. I simply just turned around and said nicely “do you mind moving back a bit please? Thank you“ everyone I asked was very nice and compliant about it. That doesn’t mean everyone will be, and had they not been I would’ve simply again said nicely “I’m not trying to be confrontational, I’m just trying to keep Your family and my family safe. I appreciate it. “ If they continued to be confrontational at  that point, I would’ve stopped engaging with them. Not sure exactly how I would’ve handled it then but luckily I didn’t have to deal with it because it didn’t happen.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus the idea is the tables are far enough away from each other so that proper social distancing is happening 100% of the time while you are at your table.  Obviously mask + social distancing is the best but one of the main reason for wearing a mask is for when you can't properly social distance or there is a chance you will not be able to
> 
> Obviously nothing is 100% risk free but the more people that follow the guidelines the lower the risk becomes.  It doesn't have to be either 100% risky or 0%.  But if we can get to 5-10% risk I stead of 25-30% I am all for that



It's not just the distancing of the tables, but even the orientation of the chairs.  At Homecomin' this week, there were only two chairs on the same side of the table we were taken to.  I grabbed one of them to move it to the opposite side when the CM informed me they are positioned to maintain social distancing between chairs at other tables.  It took me a second to register it, but made perfect sense to me.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/the-...nzos-hideaway-reopen-today-at-disney-springs/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-dine-in-to-open-august-20-at-disney-springs/


----------



## gottalovepluto

wdwoutsider said:


> The NBA if they need to do a bubble again , it would be in Vegas.   The players won't accept WDW twice.     I don't think anyone needs to worry about them after this season


Their wives aren’t about to let them do 3 months in Vegas


----------



## cm8

gottalovepluto said:


> Their wives aren’t about to let them do 3 months in Vegas


Okay?? I would be #team #single
NOPE

He  doesn’t call me 50 shades of cray for nothing . I always tell him he better not ever forget it either.  Everything I learned, I got it from watching the ID channel


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Sometimes it’s not that simple when you have kids who want to ride and have waited patiently. You shouldn’t have to pull your kids out of a line you’ve been waiting in because the people behind you aren’t being responsible. Real easy for kids to understand that the rule breakers get to stay in line, but they have to leave.
> 
> I wouldn’t go right now anyway to even be in a situation like this so it doesn’t even matter
> 
> Just presenting a situation where someone may say something directly to another guest. A simple request to stay further back or to please put their masks on could escalate.


No it does suck, but if it’s a matter of life & death like some ppl have said, then surely it’s worth pulling your kids out of a line even if you shouldn’t have to.


----------



## brockash

butterscotchcollins said:


> Busier than it has been, yes.
> Busier than a regular Labor Day weekend, almost certainly no.


Busy involves perspective.  While obviously there won't be as many ppl. on Disney property this LD; the wait times for things could very well be higher than normal for that time and honestly probably will be.  There won't be as many workers as usual, loading capacity is much less than usual, there are lots of things closed and hrs are extremely reduced.  I think there's a very good chance ppl. going the first few weeks of September are not going to find wait times of what they're used to for that time of year, and instead they'll be waiting longer.


----------



## dlavender

brockash said:


> Busy involves perspective.  While obviously there won't be as many ppl. on Disney property this LD; the wait times for things could very well be higher than normal for that time and honestly probably will be.  There won't be as many workers as usual, loading capacity is much less than usual, there are lots of things closed and hrs are extremely reduced.  I think there's a very good chance ppl. going the first few weeks of September are not going to find wait times of what they're used to for that time of year, and instead they'll be waiting longer.



That's a really good point. 

They intentionally did this last January. 

This time it's unintentional, but I doubt they lose any sleep over it either.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...covid-19-testing-site-timing-of-announcement/


"Unfounded" yet quite a coincidence!


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-dine-in-to-open-august-20-at-disney-springs/



I've got Aug 20 tickets at my local AMC...we haven't had community spread here since early June...and we're all planning to get community spread again in the fall (there's a nearby college, so that's kinda a gimme, I think), so a movie that sits right between those 2 times sounds just perfect (especially for 6 tickets for 90 cents - added 3 medium popcorns for $15...and I'm still under $20 for a night out)...


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> If you're frustrated by the requirement, then it's easy: don't go. If you want to go to WDW right now, you need to wear an approved face covering. I'm sick of hearing about this and I know lots of CMs are too. There are plenty of places that aren't requiring those right now that will gladly take your money. Go there.


From some of the earlier comments from New Mouse it sounded like they *may* well actually be a CM. Bit worrying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brockash said:


> Busy involves perspective.  While obviously there won't be as many ppl. on Disney property this LD; the wait times for things could very well be higher than normal for that time and honestly probably will be.  There won't be as many workers as usual, loading capacity is much less than usual, there are lots of things closed and hrs are extremely reduced.  I think there's a very good chance ppl. going the first few weeks of September are not going to find wait times of what they're used to for that time of year, and instead they'll be waiting longer.



Guess we shall see - one thing that might help is if the equity CMs are coming back that means shows can reaopen which can absorb/spread crowds a bit to (that is, more things for people to do should push less people per attraction)

on the flip side, with the shortened hours, no parades, no fireworks, etc the short lines are a bit draw for people now or what sort of provides "value" to people going.  If they are longer than they have been (even if shorter than "normal times") does that reduce the value of one of the "postives" that exists to coming now.  Like people are willing to not have things if now vast majority of rides are a near walk on - but is it worth it if now just instead of waiting 30 mins you only wait 20?


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/magi...vailable-for-annual-passholders-on-halloween/


----------



## anthony2k7

kelpricer said:


> Maybe your not understanding the purpose of the mask and that’s why you think it’s ridiculous? YOU aren’t any safer with your mask on-I am safer with YOUR mask on. So, it’s not about you being safer for an hour while you eat. It’s about you being at a table, away from me, eating and drinking. I find it interesting that there seems to be only 2ways to look at this pandemic. Your are not concerned at all or you must stay sheltered in your home. THIS ISNT TRUE! I can be concerned and take precautions while living my life, like I do with most things in this world.


True. Although PP was right out eating indoors (and drinking in bars). It isn't safe, no way is it safe for people to be sat still in the same room with others without masks on for hours.


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> From some of the earlier comments from New Mouse it sounded like they may well actually be a CM. Bit worrying.


I would advise any active employee of TWDC against posting that kind of criticsm of their employer’s decisions on health and safety measures on a public forum. That’s a sure way to lose your job.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Common sense would tell you it’s not that you or anyone else are magically protected while eating and drinking, but that eating and drinking is necessary for survival so that is why it’s fine to remove your mask to do so.
> 
> This has come up too many times as a gotcha, and I don’t get it. If there was a way for people to eat with their masks on people would have to wear masks to eat. Until then...


Until then.... eat outdoors if you're in a public place! Or survive on snacks you can take outdoors.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> "Unfounded" yet quite a coincidence!


“Magical coincidence” is the phrase you’re looking for


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-dine-in-to-open-august-20-at-disney-springs/



If they put Mulan in the opened US AMC theaters, I’ll take back everything I’ve said about Mulan not making enough money to break even. It wont do as well as it would have if it opened in March as planned, but the combo option between watching it at home, or watching it in theaters would make it a ton more than it would have if it just released on Disney+.
I doubt the NY theaters are open in time and I leave Orlando just before Mulan would release in theaters. If theres a hint that NY will open its theaters, I’ll skip Mulan at home during my 2 week self quarantine after my trip and wait to see it in theaters. 

I cant believe New Mutants is finally going to make it to theaters. No one thought it would happen, but its happening. 

I also already see a lot of pre-judgement of people that are willing to go to movie theaters. If they were packing these theaters at 100% capacity, cool, judge people and the theaters. But they’re opening to 20-30% capacity. There are far worse things open right now than movie theaters.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> If they put Mulan in the opened US AMC theaters, I’ll take back everything I’ve said about Mulan not making enough money to break even. It wont do as well as it would have if it opened in March as planned, but the combo option between watching it at home, or watching it in theaters would make it a ton more than it would have if it just released on Disney+.
> I doubt the NY theaters are open in time and I leave Orlando just before Mulan would release in theaters. If theres a hint that NY will open its theaters, I’ll skip Mulan at home during my 2 week self quarantine after my trip and wait to see it in theaters.
> 
> I cant believe New Mutants is finally going to make it to theaters. No one thought it would happen, but its happening.
> 
> *I also already see a lot of pre-judgement of people that are willing to go to movie theaters. If they were packing these theaters at 100% capacity, cool, judge people and the theaters. But they’re opening to 20-30% capacity. There are far worse things open right now than movie theaters.*



Social Media Shaming is getting so ridiculous it will soon be to the point that no one pays attention to it anymore. 
If people have decided that they are comfortable to go places, including Disney, the business and patrons are following all required guidelines (masks, social distancing) - everyone else just mind your business!

Goes both ways- you don't want to be told you are "scared" if you choose to stay home, don't tell people who choose not to stay home (and still follow rules) that they are reckless.

I'm sure Disney will do something if outbreaks start to happen, including and up to even closing again if that's what has to be. 
But it's not right now.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Social Media Shaming is getting so ridiculous it will soon be to the point that no one pays attention to it anymore.
> If people have decided that they are comfortable to go places, including Disney, the business and patrons are following all required guidelines (masks, social distancing) - everyone else just mind your business!
> 
> Goes both ways- you don't want to be told you are "scared" if you choose to stay home, don't tell people who choose not to stay home (and still follow rules) that they are reckless.
> 
> I'm sure Disney will do something if outbreaks start to happen, including and up to even closing again if that's what has to be.
> But it's not right now.


My one comment on that is I have never seen any shaming of any kind in my neck of the woods. The only shaming that I see is when pictures of large crowds are posted. My thing has always been as long as people follow the rules in regards to social distancing and masks I don't care what you do.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Social Media Shaming is getting so ridiculous it will soon be to the point that no one pays attention to it anymore.
> If people have decided that they are comfortable to go places, including Disney, the business and patrons are following all required guidelines (masks, social distancing) - everyone else just mind your business!
> 
> Goes both ways- you don't want to be told you are "scared" if you choose to stay home, don't tell people who choose not to stay home (and still follow rules) that they are reckless.
> 
> I'm sure Disney will do something if outbreaks start to happen, including and up to even closing again if that's what has to be.
> But it's not right now.



That’s the thing, Theme Parks is up there at the top of the “most dangerous” places to go right now. There hasn’t been a single outbreak linked to any theme park, not just Disney. And people will say “just because they havent reported anything suggesting an outbreak doesn’t mean there hasn’t been one caused by theme parks”. Well, thats an opinion. Maybe there has been, but as far as we know, there hasn’t and I’d much rather go by what we know than making straw man assumptions


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> *Social Media Shaming is getting so ridiculous it will soon be to the point that no one pays attention to it anymore.*
> If people have decided that they are comfortable to go places, including Disney, the business and patrons are following all required guidelines (masks, social distancing) - everyone else just mind your business!
> 
> Goes both ways- you don't want to be told you are "scared" if you choose to stay home, don't tell people who choose not to stay home (and still follow rules) that they are reckless.
> 
> I'm sure Disney will do something if outbreaks start to happen, including and up to even closing again if that's what has to be.
> But it's not right now.



See, I've always been of the opinion no one should ever pay attention to social media shaming.

I mean, the shaming is mostly to make the poster feel virtuous for the day...so if you let them feel virtuous (but don't back down), they'll go away on that post to wait for the next virtuous one they can make...you won't spend more than a few hours on their mind...and they won't spend any time on yours...


----------



## WonderlandisReality

Mit88 said:


> That’s the thing, Theme Parks is up there at the top of the “most dangerous” places to go right now. There hasn’t been a single outbreak linked to any theme park, not just Disney. And people will say “just because they havent reported anything suggesting an outbreak doesn’t mean there hasn’t been one caused by theme parks”. Well, thats an opinion. Maybe there has been, but as far as we know, there hasn’t and I’d much rather go by what we know than making straw man assumptions


Also that list came out before you saw any of the measures that theme parks are taking. A typical crowded theme park with high capacity and pre covid operations is definitely at the top of the risk level. Theme parks as they operate now, especially WDW an Universal? Not so much


----------



## Mit88

WonderlandisReality said:


> Also that list came out before you saw any of the measures that theme parks are taking. A typical crowded theme park with high capacity and pre covid operations is definitely at the top of the risk level. Theme parks as they operate now, especially WDW an Universal? Not so much



Yup, the entire list was made up as if these things opened their doors to pre-pandemic protocols in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-dine-in-to-open-august-20-at-disney-springs/



I went there once. It’s an awful theatre with horrible seats. My couch is better. I’ll stick to Netflix.


----------



## rteetz

RamblingMad said:


> I went there once. It’s an awful theatre with horrible seats. My couch is better. I’ll stick to Netflix.


That’s interesting. Some rave about this theater. Mainly for the huge Dolby Atmos theater they have. I’ve always wanted to check it out.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland hotels now closed through September 5th.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. Some rave about this theater. Mainly for the huge Dolby Atmos theater they have. I’ve always wanted to check it out.



The dolby is amazing.  Won't see big blockbuster movies any other way


----------



## OKW Lover

RamblingMad said:


> I went there once. It’s an awful theatre with horrible seats. My couch is better. I’ll stick to Netflix.





rteetz said:


> That’s interesting. Some rave about this theater. Mainly for the huge Dolby Atmos theater they have. I’ve always wanted to check it out.


Being local we go to this theater frequently.  Can't say I've noticed any issue with the seats.  We do often go to the dine-in side which is very nice and the food is surprisingly good.  We have also seen several movies on the non-dining side and found it comfortable.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> Disneyland hotels now closed through September 5th.


UGHHHHHHH


----------



## TexasErin

yulilin3 said:


> Bordering? You have way more patience than i do.
> I don't understand how people that have not come at all are so convinced they have a better understanding of the current situation



Amen! And some of the same posters saying the same things over and over again. It makes it even harder to stay caught up on this thread when you have to also work. Then when I do have time to look at it, a handful of posters are always posting the same thing. Too predictable!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293949186740826114


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293949186740826114



Like an extra 5 strollers? 

She should have made a graph.


----------



## osufeth24

dlavender said:


> Like an extra 5 strollers?
> 
> She should have made a graph.



Lol right? Don't understand the point she's making. There's still very little strollers there


----------



## dlavender

osufeth24 said:


> Lol right? Don't understand the point she's making. There's still very little strollers there



I'm not sure if its satire or not...lol

Like 4 weeks ago there were 4 strollers, now there's 10! More tonight at 11.

Also why didn't she go for the same angle? Would have been more impactful I think to whatever point she was trying to convey.

Or maybe that's where the satire comes in. 

Perhaps its deeper than we realize.


----------



## FinallyFL

TexasErin said:


> And some of the same posters saying the same things over and over again. It makes it even harder to stay caught up on this thread


On the plus side, my skim reading speed has returned to my college rate


----------



## rteetz

dlavender said:


> I'm not sure if its satire or not...lol
> 
> Like 4 weeks ago there were 4 strollers, now there's 10! More tonight at 11.
> 
> Also why didn't she go for the same angle? Would have been more impactful I think to whatever point she was trying to convey.
> 
> Or maybe that's where the satire comes in.
> 
> Perhaps its deeper than we realize.


She’s in the parks every day for the most part. I don’t think she’d mention it if she hasn’t seen an increase.


----------



## andyman8

mmackeymouse said:


> This weekend seems to bear otherwise, as far as demand goes.


I was in the parks this weekend and the last few days, and while it certainly “felt” more crowded than opening day, it was still lighter any “slow” day in September within the last ten years at least, and crowds die out even more so in the late afternoon (since there are no fireworks). And I’ll remind you that we’re heading into even slower times ahead. There is absolutely no evidence that we’re seeing sizable increases in demand. Instead, what we’re seeing is Disney re-allocating more “spots” to AP holders and fewer to Resort Guests and ticket holders since those “spots” aren’t even coming to close to being “used up” most days.

I’d caution everyone against reading too much into wait times for two reasons: 1) ride capacities are operating in seriously reduced and fluid ways (the capacity of any ride can vary drastically by the hour depending on party sizes and even procedural tweaks by management) and 2) the posted wait times have been almost always off. With the restricted and changing capacity and the spaced out queues, it’s immensely difficult to estimate waits at the moment. Was this weekend more crowded than reopening weekend? Sure, but it was because of local APs (demand that was there from day one just not being met with “supply”) and Disney will tell you themselves that local APs alone aren’t enough to make a sizable dent in the losses they’ve incurred this year. If you don’t believe me, look at the sheer drop off in “crowds” from weekends to weekdays. Monday at Epcot felt less crowded at times than reopening day at MK did at 5pm. You could’ve walked up to most of the open WS restaurants at 6:30pm for dinner, even traditionally-packed ones like Via Napoli. That’s not sustainable.


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> She’s in the parks every day for the most part. I don’t think she’d mention it if she hasn’t seen an increase.



Perhaps. But using that picture to try and convey that is a tad of a reach....


----------



## Runnsally

anthony2k7 said:


> "Unfounded" yet quite a coincidence!


I don’t understand why these two events would be related.  We think the union for equity actors would demand a general testing site?  What am I missing?


----------



## RamblingMad

rteetz said:


> Disneyland hotels now closed through September 5th.



It’s a tale of two cities when you compare FL to CA.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

jschlaud said:


> Ha! I’m stealing this for when we go in November! My kids love the floor is lava game and when that gets old, we can use the snow monster!



We really made a game out of it.  Some rides, we just walked on and it wasn't a big deal, but when we'd have to wait, someone would come up with a reason for why we have to stay on the line: Frozen = Snow monster, Barnstormer = Goofy's rocket, Mine Train = fall down a mine shaft!  My kids are 4 and 6 so patience can be sometimes hard to come by.  They're Disney Pros, though.  They kept asking why I wasn't checking my phone for fastpasses!


----------



## andyman8

SAB will reopen on August 24.

From DisneyWorld.com:

“Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will reopen on August 24; Prior to this date, Guests of this Disney Resort hotel may enjoy the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas or Luna Park Pool and the leisure pool at Disney’s BoardWalk Villas”

Also hearing reports that YS and Ale and Compass should come back around that time, similar to CG and CM at Contemporary.


----------



## Marthasor

Runnsally said:


> I don’t understand why these two events would be related.  We think the union for equity actors would demand a general testing site?  What am I missing?



Yes, the union was asking for onsite testing for equity actors.  The union is claiming a win with the announcement of onsite testing while Disney is saying it's simply offering a location for onsite community testing for all CMs, their families and the general community and the decision had nothing to do with caving to union demands.  At the end of the day, it sounds like a win-win to me!  New, convenient testing site and the return of some shows!

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ment-with-walt-disney-world-on-covid-testing/


----------



## Marionnette

dlavender said:


> I'm not sure if its satire or not...lol
> 
> *Like 4 weeks ago there were 4 strollers, now there's 10! *More tonight at 11.
> 
> Also why didn't she go for the same angle? Would have been more impactful I think to whatever point she was trying to convey.
> 
> Or maybe that's where the satire comes in.
> 
> Perhaps its deeper than we realize.


That’s a 250% increase! Oh my!  {insert sarcasm emoji here}

See! You can manipulate statistics any way you want!


----------



## dlavender

Marionnette said:


> That’s a 250% increase! Oh my!  {insert sarcasm emoji here}
> 
> See! You can manipulate statistics any way you want!



I'm gonna need her to do an 1130 vs 1130 three Fridays apart to see if the trend holds up.

Need @notfrostyjosh to start pulling in stroller counts throughout the day outside Norway and make a few line graphs.


----------



## glocon

RamblingMad said:


> I went there once. It’s an awful theatre with horrible seats. My couch is better. I’ll stick to Netflix.


I definitely agree the seats are not comfortable. The picture and sound are really good, but the seats aren’t the best. Especially if you’re used to one of the newer recliner type dine-in theaters. 
Food is ok. It’s just fun to be able to eat real food as well as snacks at the movies... something a little different then you’re used to.


----------



## skeeter31

glocon said:


> I definitely agree the seats are not comfortable. The picture and sound are really good, but the seats aren’t the best. Especially if you’re used to one of the newer recliner type dine-in theaters.
> Food is ok. It’s just fun to be able to eat real food as well as snacks at the movies... something a little different then you’re used to.


We prefer the theater at Universal Citywalk to Disney. Love the fact that you have to go through security checks before you enter CityWalk and thus you’re checked prior to entering the theater. Just gives that little bit extra sense of security. Plus, we find the seats there much more comfortable.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Disneyland hotels now closed through September 5th.



I’m guessing they have different timeshare laws there since they dont need to open GCV?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



For anyone thinking it’s funny because the increase isnt that much. As she states, an increase is an increase. It doesn’t have to be 100 strollers to be a difference.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I’m guessing they have different timeshare laws there since they dont need to open GCV?


Yes Florida and CA are not the same with timeshares.


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> I’m guessing they have different timeshare laws there since they dont need to open GCV?


It's amazing. They extended certain deadlines when they reopened WDW; I wonder if they'll do even more specifically for VGC and Aulani owners when those reopen. Every deadline they extend though just creates more availability problems in the future. Aulani they can manage because after a decade the darn thing is _Still _only roughly 2/3rds sold. VGC I have no idea how they'll manage.


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> It's amazing. They extended certain deadlines when they reopened WDW; I wonder if they'll do even more specifically for VGC and Aulani owners when those reopen. Every deadline they extend though just creates more availability problems in the future. Aulani they can manage because after a decade the darn thing is _Still _only roughly 2/3rds sold. VGC I have no idea how they'll manage.



That’s what I’m thinking. They’re sold out there. The demand at VGC far exceeds the amount of rooms/contracts. Even though its such a small footprint, there are still people that need to use their pts. And if they’re not willing or able to travel to WDW, then theres going to be a big problem. I’m not sure we know where most of the VGC members live, but I would guess theres a good percentage that live in California


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. They’re sold out there. The demand at VGC far exceeds the amount of rooms/contracts. Even though its such a small footprint, there are still people that need to use their pts. And if they’re not willing or able to travel to WDW, then theres going to be a big problem. I’m not sure we know where most of the VGC members live, but I would guess theres a good percentage that live in California


Or at least within an 8 hour drive of Anaheim.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/amc-dine-in-to-open-august-20-at-disney-springs/


Read the blurb. They're showing movies like Black Panther, Empire Strikes Back, Back to the Future.
Movies we own or can stream. You can buy a lot of home popcorn for $5 discount price at AMC.


----------



## rteetz

Lewisc said:


> Read the blurb. They're showing movies like Black Panther, Empire Strikes Back, Back to the Future.
> Movies we own or can stream. You can buy a lot of home popcorn for $5 discount price at AMC.


There aren’t exactly new movies to show right now anyways.


----------



## Farro

Lewisc said:


> Read the blurb. They're showing movies like Black Panther, Empire Strikes Back, Back to the Future.
> Movies we own or can stream. You can buy a lot of home popcorn for $5 discount price at AMC.



We would totally pay to go watch Empire Strikes Back again on the big screen, with buttery movie popcorn in a socially distanced theatre. 

I'm betting a lot of people will, just for a sense of normalcy and to be able to do something, anything!

And we never go to the movies... just looked it up - IMAX at Navy Pier is opening on 9/3!!! If they are showing Empire Strikes Back we are booking!


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Read the blurb. They're showing movies like Black Panther, Empire Strikes Back, Back to the Future.
> Movies we own or can stream. You can buy a lot of home popcorn for $5 discount price at AMC.



The discount is to get people to 

1. Come in and buy concessions that help them survive as a business even pre-pandemic
2. Get people to feel comfortable in the theaters before new releases come out. 

They’re not going to charge full price for older movies. But some of these older movies people havent seen in theaters. If the AMC’s by me were opening up, I’d absolutely go see BTTF and Empire since Ive never seen them on the big screen


New Mutants comes out in 2 weeks (it finally looks to be holding strong after 3 years of delays), Tenent and Bill and Ted following that.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> The discount is to get people to
> 
> 1. Come in and buy concessions that help them survive as a business even pre-pandemic
> 2. Get people to feel comfortable in the theaters before new releases come out.
> 
> They’re not going to charge full price for older movies. But some of these older movies people havent seen in theaters. If the AMC’s by me were opening up, I’d absolutely go see BTTF and Empire since Ive never seen them on the big screen
> 
> 
> New Mutants comes out in 2 weeks (it finally looks to be holding strong after 3 years of delays), Tenent and Bill and Ted following that.



Back to the Future is probably by my favorite non comic book movie of all time.  I'm tempted to see it


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Back to the Future is probably by my favorite non comic book movie of all time.  I'm tempted to see it



I saw it in the theatre, I was 12 and I still remember it, the greatest!


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Back to the Future is probably by my favorite non comic book movie of all time.  I'm tempted to see it



2nd best movie trilogy of all time behind LotR (extended) and ahead of Indy (sans KotCS), Captain America, Star Wars (4-6), and Oceans


----------



## cm8

Mit88 said:


> I’m guessing they have different timeshare laws there since they dont need to open GCV?


I’ve wondered about that myself. Although most were adamant that DVCM  had the power to keep the DVC side closed due to special powers granted in the Emergency order,  issued through the state by way of special powers granted in our POS.


----------



## Sandisw

Mit88 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. They’re sold out there. The demand at VGC far exceeds the amount of rooms/contracts. Even though its such a small footprint, there are still people that need to use their pts. And if they’re not willing or able to travel to WDW, then theres going to be a big problem. I’m not sure we know where most of the VGC members live, but I would guess theres a good percentage that live in California



I do not own at VGC, so I don't know what the POS says, but there is language that allows owners of DVC to use the points elsewhere while their resort is closed...and it even mentions it makes it more than a one to one ratio...which is what is happening right now with VGC and AUL owners being allowed to book all other DVC

However, this does not mean they won't do something for those owners.


----------



## cristen72

andyman8 said:


> SAB will reopen on August 24.
> 
> From DisneyWorld.com:
> 
> “Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will reopen on August 24; Prior to this date, Guests of this Disney Resort hotel may enjoy the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas or Luna Park Pool and the leisure pool at Disney’s BoardWalk Villas”
> 
> Also hearing reports that YS and Ale and Compass should come back around that time, similar to CG and CM at Contemporary.



This is great news!!


----------



## palmer220

anthony2k7 said:


> I have a really important question.... any news on the electrical water pagent?


I stayed at the Polynesian a couple weeks ago (8/1/20 - 8/6/20) and the Electrical Water Pageant wasn't running yet.  I hope it comes back soon!


----------



## Dentam

brockash said:


> Busy involves perspective.  While obviously there won't be as many ppl. on Disney property this LD; the wait times for things could very well be higher than normal for that time and honestly probably will be.  There won't be as many workers as usual, loading capacity is much less than usual, there are lots of things closed and hrs are extremely reduced.  I think there's a very good chance ppl. going the first few weeks of September are not going to find wait times of what they're used to for that time of year, and instead they'll be waiting longer.



Well, let's hope not.  I'll be there Labor Day week.  



andyman8 said:


> SAB will reopen on August 24.
> 
> From DisneyWorld.com:
> 
> “Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht & Beach Club Resorts will reopen on August 24; Prior to this date, Guests of this Disney Resort hotel may enjoy the leisure pool at Disney's Beach Club Villas or Luna Park Pool and the leisure pool at Disney’s BoardWalk Villas”
> 
> Also hearing reports that YS and Ale and Compass should come back around that time, similar to CG and CM at Contemporary.



I wonder if they'll let ppl staying at the BWV use Stormalong Bay.  Probably not, but would be nice if they did considering there won't be many guests staying in these Epcot area resorts.


----------



## osufeth24

Dentam said:


> Well, let's hope not.  I'll be there Labor Day week.



I think you'll see the biggest differences at MK maybe AK as well.

DHS is already pretty crowded (always hits capacity with APs), so not sure how much more croweded it will be.  But I can see MK having much higher crowds than what it's been


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> For anyone thinking it’s funny because the increase isnt that much. As she states, an increase is an increase. It doesn’t have to be 100 strollers to be a difference.
> 
> View attachment 518128


But the difference is so little,  5 minutes later there could have been less or even zero there in the most recent photo


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> Back to the Future is probably by my favorite non comic book movie of all time.  I'm tempted to see it


Mine to... ironic really considering how little else we agree on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Mine to... ironic really considering how little else we agree on.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I saw it in the theatre, I was 12 and I still remember it, the greatest!


Iv seen it more times in  theatres than I remember. It seems like whenever a theatre have an empty screen they bring it back. Plus anniversaries etc.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Mine to... ironic really considering how little else we agree on.



Mine is Raiders of The Lost Ark.

Oh man, if they could bring that back to the theatre....just thinking about the very beginning part....


----------



## JacknSally

*Some added perks for UOAPs (image is a tweeted screenshot of a new email from UO. I’m not a UOAP.)*


----------



## brockash

Dentam said:


> *Well, let's hope not.  I'll be there Labor Day week. *
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll let ppl staying at the BWV use Stormalong Bay.  Probably not, but would be nice if they did considering there won't be many guests staying in these Epcot area resorts.


Me too, but after last weekend and the availability calendar; I'm getting a little concerned (at least for that Fri-Mon.)  We'll see; hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised...either way I'm just going to try to focus on that I'm at Disney something we've been trying to do since April lol.


----------



## brockash

palmer220 said:


> I stayed at the Polynesian a couple weeks ago (8/1/20 - 8/6/20) and the Electrical Water Pageant wasn't running yet.  I hope it comes back soon!


It makes me sad; but it wouldn't surprise at all if we've already seen the last EWP.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *Some added perks for UOAPs (image is a tweeted screenshot of a new email from UO. I’m not a UOAP.)*
> 
> View attachment 518153



Nothing major, but better than nothing.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Okay, since none of y'all answered me about the all-important teriyaki chicken bun-- it's back in Japan!! 


I flew down JUST TO CHECK!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Mine is Raiders of The Lost Ark.
> 
> Oh man, if they could bring that back to the theatre....just thinking about the very beginning part....
> 
> View attachment 518154


Our local theatre chain has been open, showing a variety of old and newer movies (everything from Pulp Fiction to Ready Player One, 1917, Jurassic Park, Gladiator, The Empire Strikes Back,...). I just checked and the location we usually go to is showing Raiders.

I'm usually not impressed with AMC seating, but it depends on what you're used to. We're spoiled with our local chain (we usually go there or to the Drafthouse). Some markets have *terrible* theatres and AMC is better than any other option. I've not been to the AMC at DS, but given the early park resort amenities closing times (main CBR pool closed at 9), we might've considered a movie if it'd been open a week and a half ago.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from Universal Studios definitely more kids and more strollers  it is noticeable when it's been so quiet in terms of little screamers. Wait times hovered around the 20 to 30 min mark, I can't stream on rides at Universal like I do at Disney so did the gift shops, the HHN Tribute store and Blues Brothers and Beat Builders shows. Cannot tell you how much live music brings to these parks, the park felt alive as opposed t how Epcot is feeling right now. Got my AP button magnet and AP special voodoo donut. But the heat has been awful, it's not even the masks issue, the heat has been so bad this year


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

JacknSally said:


> *Some added perks for UOAPs (image is a tweeted screenshot of a new email from UO. I’m not a UOAP.)*
> 
> View attachment 518153


We're Universal Studios Hollywood Pass holders. This is what we're getting so far


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Proof!  Okay, imma go get an Italian margarita, ttyl!


----------



## Mit88

I know this conversation didnt go well the other day, but it wasn’t in regards to Prince Charming Dev himself. But for anyone that wants to know, him and Bianca tested negative for COVID-19.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I know this conversation didnt go well the other day, but it wasn’t in regards to Prince Charming Dev himself. But for anyone that wants to know, him and Bianca tested negative for COVID-19.



Fantastic news! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Universal Studios definitely more kids and more strollers  it is noticeable when it's been so quiet in terms of little screamers. Wait times hovered around the 20 to 30 min mark, I can't stream on rides at Universal like I do at Disney so did the gift shops, the HHN Tribute store and Blues Brothers and Beat Builders shows. Cannot tell you how much live music brings to these parks, the park felt alive as opposed t how Epcot is feeling right now. Got my AP button magnet and AP special voodoo donut. But the heat has been awful, it's not even the masks issue, the heat has been so bad this year



yup, mentioned that last week when I was at epcot.  Think heat index was 109 or something like that.  It wouldn't matter if I had a mask on or not, it's just way too hot.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Fantastic news! Thanks for sharing.


His doctor said heat exhaustion.  So just  reminder to everyone to take it easy and hydrate in the heat!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> She’s in the parks every day for the most part. I don’t think she’d mention it if she hasn’t seen an increase.


While her pic wasn't the best example, stroller parking was decently filled on our visit so her point is valid.


----------



## hereforthechurros

brockash said:


> It makes me sad; but it wouldn't surprise at all if we've already seen the last EWP.


Take that back!


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> yup, mentioned that last week when I was at epcot.  Think heat index was 109 or something like that.  It wouldn't matter if I had a mask on or not, it's just way too hot.


Heat index reached 111 every day of our visit. Weather high was off by a good 10 degrees each day too. As was the rain predictions. I don't know how you locals deal with it! We brought the blue paper masks since everyone said those were the best but I found the Disney masks to be better. The T-shirt type material was soft and they're stretchy and breathable.


----------



## brockash

hereforthechurros said:


> Take that back!


I know, I know...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## princesscinderella

Mit88 said:


> That’s what I’m thinking. They’re sold out there. The demand at VGC far exceeds the amount of rooms/contracts. Even though its such a small footprint, there are still people that need to use their pts. And if they’re not willing or able to travel to WDW, then theres going to be a big problem. I’m not sure we know where most of the VGC members live, but I would guess theres a good percentage that live in California



I own at VGC and live in Florida, but only have a small 80pt contract because we go there every 2-3 years so I bank and borrow those points and exclusively use them there.  I made sure to already rebook my failed June 2020 trip for June 2021 as soon as my window opened up because of the point back log.

As for the the talks about the equity actors coming back to work and the on-site testing, I think the real reason the union agreed is that the extra $600 unemployment supplement is now gone.  We have family that run a diner who decided to keep it closed because the reduced capacity would make it impossible to turn a profit and the staff was making more on unemployment.  Now all the staff want to come back to work.


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> I think you'll see the biggest differences at MK maybe AK as well.
> 
> DHS is already pretty crowded (always hits capacity with APs), so not sure how much more croweded it will be.  But I can see MK having much higher crowds than what it's been



I booked AK for Sunday and Epcot for Monday - was trying to avoid MK and HS on holiday weekend days.  Hopefully it'll be okay... really hoping we don't see crowds like those reported for last weekend.



brockash said:


> Me too, but after last weekend and the availability calendar; I'm getting a little concerned (at least for that Fri-Mon.)  We'll see; hopefully I'm pleasantly surprised...either way I'm just going to try to focus on that I'm at Disney something we've been trying to do since April lol.



I'm a bit concerned as well but we will make the best of it.  Hopefully the extreme heat they've had there lately will dissipate a bit also...


----------



## anthony2k7

France (and a bunch of other countries) have just been added to the UK quarantine list.

So trips to DLP are basically impossible for most Brits again - just days after it was announced the London to DLP eurostar route was opening back up.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> France (and a bunch of other countries) have just been added to the UK quarantine list.
> 
> So trips to DLP are basically impossible for most Brits again - just days after it was announced the London to DLP eurostar route was opening back up.



This is all becoming one confusing mess!

I'm just so ready for this to be over. 

And my new least favorite phrase - "bad optics"


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> This is all becoming one confusing mess!
> 
> I'm just so ready for this to be over.


Question is will other EU countries also add France to their restrictions - which could make DLP remaining open difficult financially.


----------



## cm8

JacknSally said:


> *Some added perks for UOAPs (image is a tweeted screenshot of a new email from UO. I’m not a UOAP.)*
> 
> View attachment 518153



Wow! UO is really AP goals! They are the real MVP’s here!


----------



## LaDonna

chicagoshannon said:


> His doctor said heat exhaustion.  So just  reminder to everyone to take it easy and hydrate in the heat!


We were just watching the video last night of him getting the test and my husband kept saying I guarantee you its heat exhaustion.....good to hear


----------



## xuxa777

chicagoshannon said:


> His doctor said heat exhaustion.  So just  reminder to everyone to take it easy and hydrate in the heat!



Probably because he had to wear a mask all day in the heat.

Just kidding  Just Kidding  Seriously glad he is fine.


----------



## xuxa777

cm8 said:


> Wow! UO is really AP goals! They are the real MVP’s here!


Not really that much to get excited about , they swapped a park ticket with the canceled HHN ticket loss (even swap at best), added a lane at to the toll booth for a month, (toll booths are not that crowded right now, no big deal) to make up for the valet parking and and moved up an hour to Universal Express to make up for the earlier park closure for a month(even). Doesn't sound like much at all if you ask me. Also this is just for the top level pass.

Remember Disney extended everyone's annual pass an extra month, Universal did not.

Looks like Universal is hoping to extend hours in October with the end date of Sept 30th of the extra hour.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Mine is Raiders of The Lost Ark.
> 
> Oh man, if they could bring that back to the theatre....just thinking about the very beginning part....
> 
> View attachment 518154


Look around locally it has been playing at drive in and some theaters this month and will next month as well.


----------



## MarieRossi

Equity actors are back to work soon... so has anyone heard any rumors about Savi's Workshop? Anyone have a friend of a second cousin who heard his older brother was going back to work there (or something)?


----------



## yulilin3

xuxa777 said:


> Not really that much to get excited about , they swapped a park ticket with the canceled HHN ticket loss (even swap at best), added a lane at to the toll booth for a month, (toll booths are not that crowded right now, no big deal) to make up for the valet parking and and moved up an hour to Universal Express to make up for the earlier park closure for a month(even). Doesn't sound like much at all if you ask me. Also this is just for the top level pass.
> 
> Remember Disney extended everyone's annual pass an extra month, Universal did not.
> 
> Looks like Universal is hoping to extend hours in October with the end date of Sept 30th of the extra hour.


Not to derail this thread too much. The extension of the extra month by Disney is in direct relation to the fact that we don't have park hopping and limited availability while universal we can still go whenever we want and park hop,  along with the extra hours in the parks


----------



## MrsBooch

brockash said:


> It makes me sad; but it wouldn't surprise at all if we've already seen the last EWP.


(takes off one glove)
(holds in other hand)

*SLAP SLAP*

how.

very.

dare.

you.


----------



## Mit88

How much does EWP really cost them to run every night? I cant imagine it goes away until the floats can no longer make it across the lagoon


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Mit88 said:


> How much does EWP really cost them to run every night? I cant imagine it goes away until the floats can no longer make it across the lagoon


Was that an actual rumor or just speculation? The EWP was one of the big reasons for staying at the Poly as many times as we did. I put my kids to bed many nights watching that. We LOVED EWP!


----------



## Mit88

Tiki Birdland said:


> Was that an actual rumor or just speculation? The EWP was one of the big reasons for staying at the Poly as many times as we did. I put my kids to bed many nights watching that. We LOVED EWP!



I think it was just someone’s opinion. Its one of those things that probably doesn’t cost much to do, and it brings joy to many, many people. Never say never, I just cant see them getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## yulilin3

...


----------



## brockash

Tiki Birdland said:


> Was that an actual rumor or just speculation? The EWP was one of the big reasons for staying at the Poly as many times as we did. I put my kids to bed many nights watching that. We LOVED EWP!


Oh, totally just my opinion.  - That's what I said in my op, just that I thought...like I said I REALLY hope I'm wrong, but it just wouldn't surprise me I guess is what I'd say.  I have absolutely no inside knowledge etc. In my opinion it'd be something easy for them to just never go back to and while I can't imagine it costs much to do; I also don't think Disney feels it makes them much money...and in my experience over the last several yrs....Disney seems to really prioritize the ways they can make a 300% profit, so I could just seem them feeling it wasn't evem worth a discussion...but hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## gottalovepluto

brockash said:


> Oh, totally just my opinion...


So EWP is dead AND IT’S ALL YOUR FAULT?!


----------



## Farro

EWP is my dad, my mom, my childhood and the 1980's all wrapped up into one.

I will not allow it to go.


----------



## brockash

gottalovepluto said:


> So EWP is dead AND IT’S ALL YOUR FAULT?!


Lol... Yes, I expect that's how Disney will tell it lol.  Boy I really hope I get to come back here in a year and eat crow


----------



## dlavender

hereforthechurros said:


> While her pic wasn't the best example, stroller parking was decently filled on our visit so her point is valid.



Don't ruin my fun


----------



## Brocktoon

Farro said:


> EWP is my dad, my mom, my childhood and the 1980's all wrapped up into one.
> 
> I will not allow it to go.



I've been travelling to Fort Wilderness since as early I can recall ... so probably late 70's / early 80s.  In all those years one of the major constants was the EWP.  Whether hearing the music coming from Bay Lake at night or getting held up on a boat or dock watching the floats pass by, I can't imagine staying on site and not having the EWP.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Might the EWP not running just have to do with the construction of the bridge on the new walkway from GF to MK? It goes over the maintenance canal used for the floats. Are they still working on the swing bridge?

I don’t think this is worth freaking out over. Disney knows that it’s iconic - the artwork in of one of the Murphy beds in the Poly bungalows is the EWP. I don’t doubt it will be back.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Might the EWP not running just have to do with the construction of the bridge on the new walkway from GF to MK? It goes over the maintenance canal used for the floats. They’re still working on the swing bridge ...
> 
> I don’t think this is worth freaking out over. Disney knows that it’s iconic - the artwork in of one of the Murphy beds in the Poly bungalows is the EWP. I don’t doubt it will be back.


I don't think it has to do with the construction since they had it operating before the closure while construction was happening,  i think it's because they don't want people congregating in a space even if it's outdoors


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think it has to do with the construction since they had it operating before the closure while construction was happening,  i think it's because they don't want people congregating in a space even if it's outdoors



Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> Might the EWP not running just have to do with the construction of the bridge on the new walkway from GF to MK? It goes over the maintenance canal used for the floats. Are they still working on the swing bridge?
> 
> I don’t think this is worth freaking out over. Disney knows that it’s iconic - the artwork in of one of the Murphy beds in the Poly bungalows is the EWP. I don’t doubt it will be back.



I don't know that anyone is freaking out so much as we are just joking around.

It's been around since the 70's - I think it's just been categorized along with the other nighttime shows because it draws a crowd. People stand around and watch.


----------



## Sandiz08

Well lets hope its not gone. I wish I could be sitting out back of geyser grill watching the EWP right now.


----------



## tramps’lady

Brocktoon said:


> I've been travelling to Fort Wilderness since as early I can recall ... so probably late 70's / early 80s.  In all those years one of the major constants was the EWP.  Whether hearing the music coming from Bay Lake at night or getting held up on a boat or dock watching the floats pass by, I can't imagine staying on site and not having the EWP.



we are staying at the Fort and the evenings sure are quiet without that music.  Hope it comes back soon.  one night a guy on a bike was riding around playing the music.  Memories


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I miss nighttime shows and events in general so much. Also, park-hopping. Sweet, sweet, park-hopping.

You don't know what you've got until it's gone


----------



## yulilin3

for those speculating about Disney Genie there's movement on the hiring side of things, they are looking for a senior sw engineer ui/ux


----------



## yulilin3

DVC lounge at Epcot reopening on the 16th


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Bring back the Main Street Electrical Parade, you cowards


----------



## dlavender

butterscotchcollins said:


> Bring back the Main Street Electrical Parade, you cowards



You spelled SpectroMagic wrong.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/08/disney-world-furlough-ba1/
Some numbers from one of the unions -

"About 10,000 out of the 18,000 Disney hotel housekeepers and food/beverage workers in Unite Here Local 737 haven’t returned to work yet, said Jeremy Haicken, a leader of the union.

“It’s an enormous number. All of them are at the mercy of this horrible unemployment system. They’re now living at most $275 a week while the Congress and the president squabble. It’s unreal what people are going through,” Haicken said. “At the moment, there isn’t a light at the end of the tunnel.”"

I feel really bad for them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

We’ve chatted a bit about capex expenditures in the parks and wondered what’s getting delayed and what isn’t. MiceChat (a Disney blog) reported a few days ago that work at DL is continuing on MMRR (which is like a couple years from openings) so apparently that’s not delayed yet.


----------



## twinmom13

Have there been any rumors about when they will offer in-room dining again?  With people having to find somewhere outside the parks to eat dinner while simultaneously trying to avoid crowds, you would think there would be increased demand for in-room dining, if it were offered.


----------



## Geomom

twinmom13 said:


> Have there been any rumors about when they will offer in-room dining again?  With people having to find somewhere outside the parks to eat dinner while simultaneously trying to avoid crowds, you would think there would be increased demand for in-room dining, if it were offered.


I think the problem is there would be too much demand, and they can't handle it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Are others who cancelled their APs still seeing them in MDE?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-shares-details-behind-new-pixie-dusted-cast-member-face-masks/


----------



## jpeterson

gottalovepluto said:


> Are others who cancelled their APs still seeing them in MDE?


I see mine and my 2 kids.  I did cancel.


----------



## csmith1004

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-shares-details-behind-new-pixie-dusted-cast-member-face-masks/



If only they had taken half the time to design the masks they sell to their visitors!!


----------



## osufeth24

csmith1004 said:


> If only they had taken half the time to design the masks they sell to their visitors!!



So when I was in Disney Springs last week, I noticed like 4-5 new designs.  A lot of them looked kind of cool (but I can't wear a LG).  One seemed to be a tie dye type, other was tiki I believe, and can't remember the others.  Haven't seen them in parks.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> So when I was in Disney Springs last week, I noticed like 4-5 new designs.  A lot of them looked kind of cool (but I can't wear a LG).  One seemed to be a tie dye type, other was tiki I believe, and can't remember the others.  Haven't seen them in parks.


Yep they’ve come out with a few new ones in the parks. Tie die, HM, together again in pink or blue, Donald, and tiki.


----------



## rteetz

csmith1004 said:


> If only they had taken half the time to design the masks they sell to their visitors!!


I got my Star Wars ones yesterday. While each fits a little different I am pleased with the quality.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-shares-details-behind-new-pixie-dusted-cast-member-face-masks/



*I want one!*


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Yep they’ve come out with a few new ones in the parks. Tie die, HM, together again in pink or blue, Donald, and tiki.



yes, I saw the together again in epcot.  Still sad they're not selling XLs in the parks yet it seems (or at least they've sold out everytime I've been).  Really would have liked the blue together again.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Are others who cancelled their APs still seeing them in MDE?



Yes.


----------



## teach22180

rteetz said:


> I got my Star Wars ones yesterday. While each fits a little different I am pleased with the quality.


I find them comfy for breathing, but there is something wrong with the ear loops. I'm hoping I can stretch them out because I spent way too much money on them!


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> Are others who cancelled their APs still seeing them in MDE?


Yes. My Gold pass  is still showing with an October expiration date.


----------



## csmith1004

teach22180 said:


> I find them comfy for breathing, but there is something wrong with the ear loops. I'm hoping I can stretch them out because I spent way too much money on them!



Exactly! The ear loops are horrible. I’ve replaced all of mine with thinner loops. Even when they aren’t too tight, the loops are too thick to be comfy. The adjustable loops that appear to be on the cast member masks look comfy and I prefer the shape to the ones they sell. I love the patterns but the design of the masks they sell could have been better.


----------



## rteetz

teach22180 said:


> I find them comfy for breathing, but there is something wrong with the ear loops. I'm hoping I can stretch them out because I spent way too much money on them!


I haven’t noticed any problems yet. I’ve been wearing one of them for about 3 hours now at work.


----------



## osufeth24

Does anyone know if they'lll start having the XL in the parks sometime soon?


----------



## cristen72

Now that the AP refund deadline has passed, what’s the speculation on when they might start selling APs again?   I need one for the first week of September.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/travel/virus-secret-vacations.html
Not directly Disney related, but an interesting read


----------



## Mit88

cristen72 said:


> Now that the AP refund deadline has passed, what’s the speculation on when they might start selling APs again?   I need one for the first week of September.



Probably not until park hopping is back.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/travel/virus-secret-vacations.html
> Not directly Disney related, but an interesting read


Must be a US thing. I have never seen that happen here.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/travel/virus-secret-vacations.html
> Not directly Disney related, but an interesting read


I was at Epcot on Monday I didn't really tell anyone. 

I have a couple of neighbors who are scared to death to even leave the house.  Really didn't want to hear it from them. 

But I bet this is more prevalent than people think.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> I was at Epcot on Monday I didn't really tell anyone.
> 
> I have a couple of neighbors who are scared to death to even leave the house.  Really didn't want to hear it from them.
> 
> But I bet this is more prevalent than people think.



Other than here and my family, no one knows I’m going to Disney next week. Granted I don’t have Facebook. And my twitter and IG are more for information, I never post on either. But I usually let friends know I’m going if they want me to pick them up anything


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> DVC lounge at Epcot reopening on the 16th


I thought it was already open.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought it was already open.



Is Top of the World open?


----------



## cristen72

Mit88 said:


> Probably not until park hopping is back.


That would be a shame.   There are probably people like me that would still buy them even without park hopping.   Easy money for Disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> Is Top of the World open?


last I heard, no.


----------



## Mit88

cristen72 said:


> That would be a shame.   There are probably people like me that would still buy them even without park hopping.   Easy money for Disney.



I don’t disagree. But the AP bucket is already sold out for DHS until like mid-September, if not further at this point. So adding more people into that bucket, while also not providing park hopping, or fireworks, or parades, or M&G’s, charging $700+ for APs would be very arrogant.

Now if they can come up with a temporary AP where they charge less to equate to the current situation, then I think that could work, and then charge an add-on if you want to keep your pass after the restrictions are lifted. I’m just not sure they’d go that route


----------



## Geomom

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought it was already open.


Yes, dvc lounge is already open.  We went to it during our 7/25-8/8 trip.  I posted the info about it on the DVC boards last week.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> DVC lounge at Epcot reopening on the 16th


The DVC lounge at Epcot has been open since the phased reopening began last month.


----------



## Sarahslay

cristen72 said:


> That would be a shame.   There are probably people like me that would still buy them even without park hopping.   Easy money for Disney.


we were going to buy APs for both of my daughters and DH (I already have one), but instead we've had to pay way more money to for individual tickets for all of our trips over the next 1.5 years we have booked. It has definitely cost us more money now than it would have if we got an AP, so they definitely aren't losing money on people who were already planning on coming on multiple trips.


----------



## cristen72

Sarahslay said:


> we were going to buy APs for both of my daughters and DH (I already have one), but instead we've had to pay way more money to for individual tickets for all of our trips over the next 1.5 years we have booked. It has definitely cost us more money now than it would have if we got an AP, so they definitely aren't losing money on people who were already planning on coming on multiple trips.



This is similar to our situation. Our next three trips fall within the next 9 months.  APs would be much cheaper for us as well.   We are out of state and stay on site, so we would get the value out of a full price AP as it is, even without hopping.


----------



## Jrb1979

All this is showing why Disney prefers people who pay full price and not have an AP. More money coming in


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought it was already open.





Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The DVC lounge at Epcot has been open since the phased reopening began last month.


Well officially i guess it wasn't? They just posted it today.  I stand corrected if it was.


----------



## Mit88

cristen72 said:


> This is similar to our situation. Our next three trips fall within the next 9 months.  APs would be much cheaper for us as well.   We are out of state and stay on site, so we would get the value out of a full price AP as it is, even without hopping.



Maybe they’re doing something where if you have the intent to buy an AP, you can buy individual tickets and upgrade to APs when they become available again? I have no idea, but I know they’ll usually allow you to upgrade individual tickets to an AP for like 2 weeks after the use of the individual ticket(s). 

I know they’re allowing current passholders the ability to renew, so for now at least they plan on bringing APs back at some point.


----------



## Farro

.




Spridell said:


> I was at Epcot on Monday I didn't really tell anyone.
> 
> I have a couple of neighbors who are scared to death to even leave the house.  Really didn't want to hear it from them.
> 
> But I bet this is more prevalent than people think.



Happening right now on community board, just in case people don't think it's a thing.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happening right now on community board, just in case people don't think it's a thing.



What _isnt _being discussed on the community boards? Probably easier to name the topics that aren’t discussed there than are being discussed


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> Maybe they’re doing something where if you have the intent to buy an AP, you can buy individual tickets and upgrade to APs when they become available again? I have no idea, but I know they’ll usually allow you to upgrade individual tickets to an AP for like 2 weeks after the use of the individual ticket(s).
> 
> I know they’re allowing current passholders the ability to renew, so for now at least they plan on bringing APs back at some point.


I've upgraded my ticket a couple of times while there, but I've always been told it has to be done before you use your last ticket. I was told by a CM a few weeks ago that I can always go to GR and talk to a CM there to see if they'll make a note or something on my account should APs not be available yet. However, I already have the tickets for our trip next summer (which my AP still covers becaue of the extension), so if they become available by then I'll just wait to upgrade on that trip since I've already spent that money on the others tickets. Being able to get an AP at that trip will really determine how/when we go after that trip next summer, since mine expires after that trip that might be it for a while.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> What _isnt _being discussed on the community boards? Probably easier to name the topics that aren’t discussed there than are being discussed



I was going to quote a post from there just as an example, but I thought better, let's leave this place as a sanctuary.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I was going to quote a post from there just as an example, but I thought better, let's leave this place as a sanctuary.


I don't mind some of the discussion their. Things like how 10000 CM's are still furloughed and living on $275 a month gets more discussion there. Here many just overlooked it.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I was going to quote a post from there just as an example, but I thought better, let's leave this place as a sanctuary.



I saw the comment I’m assuming you’re referencing. Rolled my eyes in real life and thats why I stay out of there



Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mind some of the discussion their. Things like how 10000 CM's are still furloughed and living on $275 a month gets more discussion there. Here many just overlooked it.



Its not overlooked. Anyone that shames Disney for those CMs still being furloughed are mostly the same posters that didnt want Disney to reopen until much later in the summer. So even more CMs would be unemployed or furloughed


----------



## MrsBooch

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mind some of the discussion their. Things like how 10000 CM's are still furloughed and living on $275 a month gets more discussion there. Here many just overlooked it.



the article was also posted here...


----------



## DavidPSU

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mind some of the discussion their. Things like how 10000 CM's are still furloughed and living on $275 a month gets more discussion there. Here many just overlooked it.


$275 a month or a week?  Obviously neither are ideal but one is 4 times higher than the other


----------



## Jrb1979

DavidPSU said:


> $275 a month or a week?  Obviously neither are ideal but one is 4 times higher than the other


A week. I read it wrong.  But either way that's not enough to live on.


----------



## Mit88

DavidPSU said:


> $275 a month or a week?  Obviously neither are ideal but one is 4 times higher than the other



And how many of these CMs are the ones that dont want to work right now that signed the petition for them not to reopen? If you dont want to work, but your place of employment is open, then you really cant dictate your pay. Obviously they shouldnt be punished, or judged for not yet feeling comfortable coming back to work yet. But if they were getting paid their full paychecks while being able to stay at home, theres no incentive to return back to work. Workers would milk that as long as they possibly could


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> A week. I read it wrong.  But either way that's not enough to live on.



But this isn't an issue unique to Disney.

Every (almost) company is dealing with this and it's on the state how much unemployment they pay out, not the company.

I mean, it won't get better until more people start traveling, increasing the need to bring people back to work. That's just a fact.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> But this isn't an issue unique to Disney.
> 
> Every (almost) company is dealing with this and it's on the state how much unemployment they pay out, not the company.
> 
> I mean, it won't get better until more people start traveling, increasing the need to bring people back to work. That's just a fact.



They’ve already brought back more CM’s than they really need for the parks and resorts. It certainly helps enforce rules with having as many CMs as possible, but Disney doesn’t _need_ that many CMs working at each park, but they do. As far as I can tell Disney is doing well by their CMs, helping them get hours and paychecks.


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought it was already open.


I saw pictures on DVC Fan from someone who was in it last week.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> They’ve already brought back more CM’s than they really need for the parks and resorts. It certainly helps enforce rules with having as many CMs as possible, but Disney doesn’t _need_ that many CMs working at each park, but they do. As far as I can tell Disney is doing well by their CMs, helping them get hours and paychecks.


The reason they have so many CMs working (above what is needed) is because, heaven forbid, if one tests positive for the virus, a not insignificant number of CMs at that work location would have to quarantine. They're not bringing back those extras to help them, that may be a byproduct of this but it's not the intent.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

gottalovepluto said:


> Are others who cancelled their APs still seeing them in MDE?


Yes. Still showing with the extended date plus 30 days. My park passes are also still showing despite the fact I have no on-site reservation or valid tickets.


----------



## runjulesrun

Jrb1979 said:


> Must be a US thing. I have never seen that happen here.


There is a thread on the community board from today that asked if people were not sharing due to the "shaming" that might happen.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-adds-more-park-pass-availability-for-annual-passholders/


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-adds-more-park-pass-availability-for-annual-passholders/


This may confirm what I was told by a CM on my many phone calls today about AP's and tickets.
He told me that they were increasing capacity about every 2 weeks based on the numbers getting better.
The downside will be with shorter hours coming wait times will be longer, but hopefully the restarting of the shows will help..


----------



## osufeth24

Spaceguy55 said:


> This may confirm what I was told by a CM on my many phone calls today about AP's and tickets.
> He told me that they were increasing capacity about every 2 weeks based on the numbers getting better.
> The downside will be with shorter hours coming wait times will be longer, but hopefully the restarting of the shows will help..


They're not increasing capacity.  Just shifting availability from one pod to another


----------



## Mit88

Spaceguy55 said:


> This may confirm what I was told by a CM on my many phone calls today about AP's and tickets.
> He told me that they were increasing capacity about every 2 weeks based on the numbers getting better.
> The downside will be with shorter hours coming wait times will be longer, but hopefully the restarting of the shows will help..



Makes no sense to me. Not increasing the hours is one thing, but if you’re increasing capacity, why would you reduce park hours? Obviously they’re saving money not having to pay CMs the extra hourly wage, but you’d think with more people possibly coming in, you want those guests to relay to their friends/family the good things about their experience, not that they’re cutting back hours and its not worth it for the daily ticket prices. 

Less hours, more people, longer lines. Less time for guests to be in the stores, or restaurants spending money..


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> They're not increasing capacity.  Just shifting availability from one pod to another


Exactly, they're not increasing capacity yet. That’s just a case of a phone CM talking crazy talk.


----------



## Farro

I got all excited because I was playing with room rates on the Disney site and I noticed that the dates for October 2021 and beyond weren't grayed out!

But then I chose some dates for fun and none of the hotels are available for booking.  Were those dates every grayed out?


----------



## andyman8

Not sure where the chatter of increasing capacity came from, but Disney has been clear that they haven’t increased capacity, rather just reallocated availability.

Anyways, not sure if it’s been posted here but if anyone is curious, Curiouser Clothiers is now open at GF. Likewise, Tambu is coming back Sunday. Both of these offerings are now listed on the WDW  website.


----------



## osufeth24

Also, I wouldn't always trust the calendar.  Think it either lags, or gets a little wonky.  If you look now, it says there's availability for Epcot today, but i've been trying to get a res there for the last 3 hours and says nothing available.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Not sure where the chatter of increasing capacity came from, but Disney has been clear that they haven’t increased capacity, rather just reallocated availability.
> 
> Anyways, not sure if it’s been posted here but if anyone is curious, Curiouser Clothiers is now open at GF. Likewise, Tambu is coming back Sunday. Both of these offerings are now listed on the WDW  website.



I dont think it was implied that they have, just that they might be planning on doing so. Eventually its going to happen, theyre not going to stay at ~10,000 guest capacity forever, and chances are we’re not going to see a press release that they’re doing so. We’ll probably find out by seeing more bucket allocation rather than an announcement.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/travel/virus-secret-vacations.html
> Not directly Disney related, but an interesting read


I can understand wanting to keep things quiet.  

we have a trip planned next month and IF it happens, I plan to keep things pretty quiet.  Where we live our new cases are thankfully under a hundred a day in our province of over 14 million people, and have been for a few weeks now.  Going to the US on vacation could be seen as taking unnecessary risk even though I might feel relatively 'safe' going to WDW.

I'm almost positive we'll have to cancel due to the mandatory quarantine when we return and my choice to send my daughter back into the classroom but, if by small chance the school year gets delayed and we decide to go, I'm going to keep it hush, hush until we're back.


----------



## Farro

Where's my Friday news dump???


----------



## jade1

Mit88 said:


> Its not overlooked. Anyone that shames Disney for those CMs still being furloughed are mostly the* same posters *that didnt want Disney to reopen until much later in the summer. So even more CMs would be unemployed or furloughed



Funny how that works. 

And some even say they should close again.


----------



## Mit88

Wasn’t there a media event today? Not even any teases of food and wine merch?


----------



## Mit88

jade1 said:


> Funny how that works.
> 
> And some even say they should close again.



Didn’t care when it was 70,000 CMs that were out of work, but those 10,000 now those are crucial. Disney bad for bringing back 60,000 workers. Disney bad for keeping 10,000 workers on unemployment/furlough. They’ll never win, even in the eyes of their “fans”


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Wasn’t there a media event today? Not even any teases of food and wine merch?


If there was, I don’t know who was at it. Dreams/Dis was not.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> If there was, I don’t know who was at it. Dreams/Dis was not.



I could have sworn there was something today and the rampant speculation of if an opening date for Rat would be revealed. I’m losing my mind, so maybe I just imagined it


----------



## Runnsally

jade1 said:


> Funny how that works.
> 
> And some even say they should close again.


You can both feel empathy for folks that are currently underemployed and also have an opinion on what is best from a public health standpoint.  This is such a tired straw man argument.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> I could have sworn there was something today and the rampant speculation of if an opening date for Rat would be revealed. I’m losing my mind, so maybe I just imagined it


Prince Charming Dev said he had a media event today.  I guess we just have to wait for his video since he seems to be the only one.  lol


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Prince Charming Dev said he had a media event today.  I guess we just have to wait for his video since he seems to be the only one.  lol


I’m gonna go with the lower level media like Dev, Michael Kay and what not we’re invited probably to just check things out. If this was more major of a media event the Dis/Dreams surely would’ve been there and it would’ve been something of substance.


----------



## jade1

Runnsally said:


> You can both feel empathy for folks that are currently underemployed and also have an opinion on what is best from a public health standpoint.  This is such a tired straw man argument.



No doubt, and I think Disney does hence the delayed (compared to say USO) opening and precautions built up.


----------



## Runnsally

jade1 said:


> No doubt, and I think Disney does hence the delayed (compared to say USO) opening and precautions built up.


That’s expecting a lot from a publicly traded company, but I appreciate the optimism!


----------



## Mit88

Runnsally said:


> You can both feel empathy for folks that are currently underemployed and also have an opinion on what is best from a public health standpoint.  This is such a tired straw man argument.



Both arguments are tired, and both are very much straw man. But Disney is open and yet every day we have to hear about how they shouldnt be. This isnt playing devils advocate, this is putting a spin on “Disney is bad”. You cant have it both ways. You dont want Disney open, which keeps 70,000 people unemployed. But now that theyre back open, the 10,000 people that are still not working suddenly matter? Why do the jobs matter now, but not a month ago when they reopened?  This is arguing for the sake of arguing, and I should know as I often find myself in those situations on here. 

But chances are, of the 10,000 employees still furloughed, or on unemployment; a good majority of them are probably the ones that werent comfortable with coming back to work yet. And instead of Disney telling them “Oh well, too bad” they’re allowing them to continue to stay at home and get paid until they’re ready to come back. If thats not “what is best from a public health standpoint” as a business, then I dont know what is. There are many businesses out there that aren’t as kind to their employees. There are a lot of businesses that opened up, if you werent ready to come back to work within 2 weeks of their reopening, it was time to look for a new job. 

Not to mention, where are you putting these 10,000 employees? Water Parks are closed. A lot of the resorts are closed. You cant schedule shifts when there places not yet opened on Disney property to fill those roles


----------



## andyman8

UOR is sending out emails to Guests that both Aventura and Sapphire Falls will be closing on August 21. No reopening date yet, and as a reminder, PBH is still closed and likely won't be reopening any time soon.


----------



## jade1

Mit88 said:


> Both arguments are tired, and both are very much straw man. But Disney is open and yet every day we have to hear about how they shouldnt be. This isnt playing devils advocate, this is putting a spin on “Disney is bad”. You cant have it both ways. You dont want Disney open, which keeps 70,000 people unemployed. But now that theyre back open, the 10,000 people that are still not working suddenly matter? Why do the jobs matter now, but not a month ago when they reopened?  This is arguing for the sake of arguing, and I should know as I often find myself in those situations on here.
> 
> But chances are, of the 10,000 employees still furloughed, or on unemployment; a good majority of them are probably the ones that werent comfortable with coming back to work yet. And instead of Disney telling them “Oh well, too bad” they’re allowing them to continue to stay at home and get paid until they’re ready to come back. If thats not “what is best from a public health standpoint” as a business, then I dont know what is. There are many businesses out there that aren’t as kind to their employees. There are a lot of businesses that opened up, if you werent ready to come back to work within 2 weeks of their reopening, it was time to look for a new job.
> 
> Not to mention, where are you putting these 10,000 employees? Water Parks are closed. A lot of the resorts are closed. You cant schedule shifts when there places not yet opened on Disney property to fill those roles



I think your forgetting that feeling empathy makes it all better.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> I dont think it was implied that they have, just that they might be planning on doing so. Eventually its going to happen, theyre not going to stay at ~10,000 guest capacity forever, and chances are we’re not going to see a press release that they’re doing so. We’ll probably find out by seeing more bucket allocation rather than an announcement.



When Florida drops below 5% postitivity for 7-14 days or so I bet they increase then


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> UOR is sending out emails to Guests that both Aventura and Sapphire Falls will be closing on August 21. No reopening date yet, and as a reminder, PBH is still closed and likely won't be reopening any time soon.



Thats not a good omen.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Thats not a good omen.


No, it's not. While I thought their hotel reopening plan was uhh... aggressive (to put it mildly), I think this confirms that the outlook for post-Labor Day September is very bleak, as we've been discussing.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

jade1 said:


> No doubt, and I think Disney does hence the delayed (compared to say USO) opening and precautions built up.



Their precautions are not drastically different from Universal's.  They're pretty darn similar, and yet Universal opened what, 5 weeks earlier?  Them delaying their opening actually turned out to be quite a negative for them -- at least PR-wise.  They opened up RIGHT as Florida started to have their massive spike.  Horrible timing.  

Had they reopened in June like the other Florida parks, media coverage would have been more kind.  And attention would have be spread out among all the parks (Univeral, SeaWorld AND Disney, not JUST Disney).


----------



## Mit88

DisneyPigFan said:


> Their precautions are not drastically different from Universal's.  They're pretty darn similar, and yet Universal opened what, 5 weeks earlier?  Them delaying their opening actually turned out to be quite a negative for them -- at least PR-wise.  They opened up RIGHT as Florida started to have their massive spike.  Horrible timing.
> 
> Had they reopened in June like the other Florida parks, media coverage would have been more kind.  And attention would have be spread out among all the parks (Univeral, SeaWorld AND Disney, not JUST Disney).



I dont even think the PR was even that bad. They got the initial bad press for opening up, but that was to be expected whether they opened in June, July, or March 2021. The narrative would have been that Disney was opening too soon no matter what. 

I dont fault them for waiting the extra month to make sure that they had everything in order. They have more to lose as far as public perception than Universal does just because of name alone. Did they open at the best possible moment? No. But there was no real data when they announced that date to know full well that Florida would be in the middle of a spike. And they were too far into the planning that it would have been irresponsible of them as a publicly traded company to push it off any further. They were comfortable with their protocols, and they opened up, and it seems like they made a good decision. Attendance isnt the best, and it looks like its going to get even slower in the next few weeks, and with reducing the hours, and (rumored) closing AK/Epcot for 2 days a week each, they seem to be preparing for a dip in demand.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I dont even think the PR was even that bad. They got the initial bad press for opening up, but that was to be expected whether they opened in June, July, or March 2021. The narrative would have been that Disney was opening too soon no matter what.
> 
> I dont fault them for waiting the extra month to make sure that they had everything in order. They have more to lose as far as public perception than Universal does just because of name alone. Did they open at the best possible moment? No. But there was no real data when they announced that date to know full well that Florida would be in the middle of a spike. And they were too far into the planning that it would have been irresponsible of them as a publicly traded company to push it off any further. They were comfortable with their protocols, and they opened up, and it seems like they made a good decision. Attendance isnt the best, and it looks like its going to get even slower in the next few weeks, and with reducing the hours, a*nd (rumored) closing AK/Epcot for 2 days a week each*, they seem to be preparing for a dip in demand.




ssshhh, stop it


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> with reducing the hours, and (rumored) closing AK/Epcot for 2 days a week each, they seem to be preparing for a dip in demand.



I must have missed this - where did this rumor come from?


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> ssshhh, stop it



Personally, I think with the reduced hours, this was their substitute for closing those parks for 2 days a week. Maybe they still do it, but I think the reduced hours was their compromise. I hope. It would make it difficult for my October Mon-Fri trip if theyre closed at all


----------



## TwoMisfits

Dentam said:


> I must have missed this - where did this rumor come from?



It was floated a few weeks ago, before the hours reduction...I haven't heard anyone post anything more recently...


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> I must have missed this - where did this rumor come from?



Someone on WDWMagic had posted a bunch of rumors a few weeks ago and closing those 2 parks for 2 days a week was one of them


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> No, it's not. While I thought their hotel reopening plan was uhh... aggressive (to put it mildly), I think this confirms that the outlook for post-Labor Day September is very bleak, as we've been discussing.


Just to be clear, currently there are no plans to reclose any WDW resorts are there that we know of?

DLP has, UOR now also has, but WDW is pressing ahead with reopening resorts slowly, correct?


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> Just to be clear, currently there are no plans to reclose any WDW resorts are there that we know of?
> 
> DLP has, UOR now also has, but WDW is pressing ahead with reopening resorts slowly, correct?


Correct. Disney has also left quite a bit of resorts closed indefinitely, rather than opening them all at once like UO did. All Stars, Port Orleans (French and Riverside), AKL, Boardwalk, Beach Club, and Wilderness Lodge are all remaining closed indefinitely.


----------



## chicagoshannon

anthony2k7 said:


> Just to be clear, currently there are no plans to reclose any WDW resorts are there that we know of?
> 
> DLP has, UOR now also has, but WDW is pressing ahead with reopening resorts slowly, correct?


They delayed opening a couple that were going to open next month but haven't reclosed any.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> No, it's not. While I thought their hotel reopening plan was uhh... aggressive (to put it mildly), I think this confirms that the outlook for post-Labor Day September is very bleak, as we've been discussing.



For some reason this news is so upsetting to me.
We learned in Chicago that 5,000 of our restaurants will be closed permanently. 5,000.

My initial fear of covid has been well surpassed by my fear/sadness of our economic future. I know that's upsetting to some but to me our bleak future is worse.
I really do worry for the future of Disney, Universal, Vegas, all of tourism  if people continue to stay home.
Not to mention people's livelihoods.god, what would happen to Orlando?

I feel like most people would eventually be okay with masks and social distancing, if it meant we could start living again!
But I fear we are being ruled by those who think nothing should happen at all. Nothing should open, masks or not. And I dont understand why.

Gah. Bad day.


----------



## Runnsally

Farro said:


> For some reason this news is so upsetting to me.
> We learned in Chicago that 5,000 of our restaurants will be closed permanently. 5,000.
> 
> My initial fear of covid has been well surpassed by my fear/sadness of our economic future. I know that's upsetting to some but to me our bleak future is worse.
> I really do worry for the future of Disney, Universal, Vegas, all of tourism  if people continue to stay home.
> Not to mention people's livelihoods.god, what would happen to Orlando?
> 
> I feel like most people would eventually be okay with masks and social distancing, if it meant we could start living again!
> But I fear we are being ruled by those who think nothing should happen at all. Nothing should open, masks or not. And I dont understand why.
> 
> Gah. Bad day.


Because large segments of our society have demonstrated an inability to consistently wear masks and social distance.


----------



## Farro

Runnsally said:


> Because large segments of our society have demonstrated an inability to consistently wear masks and social distance.



Thats the easy answer but i think its much more involved than that .

Quite frankly thats the easy fix.Those large segments wouldn't be allowed in to businesses that require masks.
Are they now? Outside of extreme instances you see on news?
Unless I'm wrong, most theme parks across the country are doing well with masks, social distancing. Obviously there are hiccups, but it's been largely working.
And I don't believe that the anti-mask people make up most of the population. I think most people are quite reasonable about it. I just think the crazy outbursts of the anti-mask people make for good news stories.

But it's still not good enough for some.

I'm just saying, I wish people would adhere to and also BE COMFORTABLE with the idea that masks and social distancing is what we need to do to start opening up again.
Because I think it's both sides - those who won't wear the masks and those who have such a fear of Covid that are contributing to this issue.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Thats the easy answer but i think its much more involved than that .
> 
> Quite frankly thats the easy fix.Those large segments wouldn't be allowed in to businesses that require masks.
> Are they now? Outside of extreme instances you see on news?


Honestly a big part is outside these boards many just aren't ready to go to places other then groceries right now. IMO I think another fix would be to support your local economy in these times. To bring back to Disney to keep It in topic, maybe AP holders should get a resort room for a night. It supports their local economy.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Honestly a big part is outside these boards many just aren't ready to go to places other then groceries right now. IMO I think another fix would be to support your local economy in these times. To bring back to Disney to keep It in topic, maybe AP holders should get a resort room for a night. It supports their local economy.



I get that. But I also feel, and I hate the word, people feel shamed for doing anything right now by those who aren't ready to go places. And I don't mean just travel.
And that sucks.
I also realize money plays a large factor in people's choices to travel or not, but again, it's kind of all related at this point. If the economy doesn't start moving again, people don't get jobs back, businesses don't open, etc., etc., .... (not that anyone actually wants to have a real conversation about it because it gets uncomfortable for some)

And I absolutely agree about AP holders - open up those ticket buckets and let them in!!! 

Sorry for the tangent. I'm done. I just want to go on a freaking vacation and relax for a minute.


----------



## osufeth24

Runnsally said:


> Because large segments of our society have demonstrated an inability to consistently wear masks and social distance.



Lol oh please, that is not the only answer


----------



## Brianstl

Glad I waited to order our MagicBands until today.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Brianstl said:


> Glad I waited to order our MagicBands until today.
> 
> View attachment 518552


Now, do I order our bands for our December trip?   I was waiting to see if they came out with any Christmasy bands but  might  have to order now.


----------



## Runnsally

osufeth24 said:


> Lol oh please, that is not the only answer


agree it’s not the only answer, but it’s hugely important and would make such a difference if there was more widespread compliance


----------



## gottalovepluto

... so how ‘bout those Universal hotel closures?

oh! Real q- are guests being moved or just straight up cancelled?


----------



## parasail_of_congress

Farro said:


> For some reason this news is so upsetting to me.
> We learned in Chicago that 5,000 of our restaurants will be closed permanently. 5,000.



I think you're referring to the prediction of 5,000 restaurants in the entire state of Illinois closing due to the pandemic - quite a difference to just Chicago (and it's a prediction, not reality yet. https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200812-5lgjy3vosvgrzbpt6l24um55z4-story.html


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> ... so how ‘bout those Universal hotel closures?
> 
> oh! Real q- are guests being moved or just straight up cancelled?


I saw some people saying they were able to move to Hard Rock and someone else moved to Cabana Bay so it looks like they have space to accommodate guests elsewhere


----------



## Farro

parasail_of_congress said:


> I think you're referring to the prediction of 5,000 restaurants in the entire state of Illinois closing due to the pandemic - quite a difference to just Chicago (and it's a prediction, not reality yet. https://www.chicagotribune.com/coro...0200812-5lgjy3vosvgrzbpt6l24um55z4-story.html



Chicago encompassing entire area...We'd have to discuss somewhere else.


----------



## Llama mama

So just returned from a 9 day CR stay .I thought all temp check/security checks/limited restaurant seating/social distancing went smoothly. We have been to Disney numerous times so most changes didn’t bother us. We ate at 16 TS and felt comfortable at all of them . I thought tables were nicely spaced and servers were fantastic.  CM were terrific , loved the new surprises of pop up parades and character sightings. The pool was patrolled and chair cleaning was constantly occurring. We didn’t mind the less housekeeping visits .
It was astounding how empty the parks were. Loved the empty buses too. This was definitely a different vacation for us but by far the most fabulous we have had. Riding our favorite rides multiple times because they were walk on was very memorable.
Hand gel was plentiful and masks were bearable in the heat . Out of nine days only once did I read hot for a temp on a return to MK late in the afternoon heat for a TS. They checked behind my ear and I was fine.
The CM’s were extremely pleasant.
CR was wonderful, only the coffee shop was closed. All other food options were open .
We order groceries from GG which bell service held and then delivered to our room .


----------



## brockash

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly, they're not increasing capacity yet. That’s just a case of a phone CM talking crazy talk.


Can I ask how we know or why we're so sure they're not increasing capacity.


----------



## Jrb1979

brockash said:


> Can I ask how we know or why we're so sure they're not increasing capacity.


I think if they were increasing capacity they wouldn't be cutting hours.


----------



## brockash

Jrb1979 said:


> I think if they were increasing capacity they wouldn't be cutting hours.


I'd love to think that; but I think money has way more to do with it than anything else.


----------



## Sarahslay

brockash said:


> Can I ask how we know or why we're so sure they're not increasing capacity.


I think for one thing they aren't even filling it up with the capacity they currently have set. On most days they still have plenty of availability in almost all parks (sometimes not HS) for both general admission and resort guests, the only "bucket" that fills up on the daily is APs. It doesn't make sense to up capacity, nor does it matter if they do, when they aren't even getting enough people in to fill up all the categories of park passes.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> I think for one thing they aren't even filling it up with the capacity they currently have set. On most days they still have plenty of availability in almost all parks (sometimes not HS) for both general admission and resort guests, the only "bucket" that fills up on the daily is APs. It doesn't make sense to up capacity, nor does it matter if they do, when they aren't even getting enough people in to fill up all the categories of park passes.



I dont understand why they need to fill the buckets before increasing capacity? If they increase capacity tomorrow, it wont matter until people come, as you stated. They’ll increase capacity when theyre ready and approved to, I doubt theyre going to wait until the buckets fill up. They’re not going to announce theyre raising capacity either, it’ll just happen one day. 

I’m sure APs would be happy if they increased capacity, especially since they can now only go to 3 parks until mid-September


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> I dont understand why they need to fill the buckets before increasing capacity? If they increase capacity tomorrow, it wont matter until people come, as you stated. They’ll increase capacity when theyre ready and approved to, I doubt theyre going to wait until the buckets fill up. They’re not going to announce theyre raising capacity either, it’ll just happen one day.
> 
> I’m sure APs would be happy if they increased capacity, especially since they can now only go to 3 parks until mid-September


I was just saying it doesn't matter if they do because they aren't even meeting their set capacity as it is right now. We wouldn't even know if they did at this point, that's all I was saying, it's a moot point.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> I was just saying it doesn't matter if they do because they aren't even meeting their set capacity as it is right now. We wouldn't even know if they did at this point, that's all I was saying, it's a moot point.



It does kind of matter though. APs (locals, mostly) aren’t exactly happy about the bucket situation. So if capacity were to increase, it would at least give them a chance to get a couple extra DHS days rather than using one or more of their three days a month from now. 

Technically you are right, theyre not hitting capacity at the other 3 parks, so adding capacity wouldn’t matter. But why wait until the buckets fill up at every park until you increase capacity? We could be looking at Spring 2021 until they hit capacity at the non-DHS parks. So theyre not going to increase the capacity until then? Just because they increase it doesn’t mean they need to fill it. Its an extra cushion just in case they see a sudden pop in attendance. 

All of this is irrelevant since Florida still hasn’t made it to a point where increasing capacity is wise.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> It does kind of matter though. APs (locals, mostly) aren’t exactly happy about the bucket situation. So if capacity were to increase, it would at least give them a chance to get a couple extra DHS days rather than using one or more of their three days a month from now.
> 
> Technically you are right, theyre not hitting capacity at the other 3 parks, so adding capacity wouldn’t matter. But why wait until the buckets fill up at every park until you increase capacity? We could be looking at Spring 2021 until they hit capacity at the non-DHS parks. So theyre not going to increase the capacity until then? Just because they increase it doesn’t mean they need to fill it. Its an extra cushion just in case they see a sudden pop in attendance.
> 
> All of this is irrelevant since Florida still hasn’t made it to a point where increasing capacity is wise.


The cost of increasing capacity is more important though. If they increase capacity that would mean they need to probably add more hours to the parks and bring back more CM'S. Judging by not just what Disney is doing but Universal with then closing hotels, financially it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> It does kind of matter though. APs (locals, mostly) aren’t exactly happy about the bucket situation. So if capacity were to increase, it would at least give them a chance to get a couple extra DHS days rather than using one or more of their three days a month from now.
> 
> Technically you are right, theyre not hitting capacity at the other 3 parks, so adding capacity wouldn’t matter. But why wait until the buckets fill up at every park until you increase capacity? We could be looking at Spring 2021 until they hit capacity at the non-DHS parks. So theyre not going to increase the capacity until then? Just because they increase it doesn’t mean they need to fill it. Its an extra cushion just in case they see a sudden pop in attendance.
> 
> All of this is irrelevant since Florida still hasn’t made it to a point where increasing capacity is wise.


But Disney also wants to bring in people who spend more money (rooms, tickets, all/most of their meals), if the parks start filling up and getting more full/crowded then a lot of people are going to feel super uncomfortable coming. They know people will only go if they feel safe, and a more "full" park doesn't scream safety to most people. If people don't feel safe they don't come, and they don't bring their money, which is what Disney really wants and needs right now. The last two days I've been covered up in insta stories from Disney on Instagram highlighting people at the parks showing how safe it is, how uncrowded it is, they are really hitting those points hard and increasing capacity really doesn't go along with that narrative.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> The cost of increasing capacity is more important though. If they increase capacity that would mean they need to probably add more hours to the parks and bring back more CM'S. Judging by not just what Disney is doing but Universal with then closing hotels, financially it doesn't make sense.



How does preparing not make sense financially? Just because you add capacity doesn’t mean you have to make immediate changes to the parks. They still have a very good gauge of how many guests they’ll have on a given day with the reservations. As long as they know beforehand around how many guests are going to enter the park, you can plan accordingly. A capacity number doesn’t mean immediately increasing park hours, or adding CMs. It just means that they CAN fit more guests. If they see more people coming in through the reservations, they can adjust the hours again, and bring CMs in. It’s honestly not as difficult as its being made out to be


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> How does preparing not make sense financially? Just because you add capacity doesn’t mean you have to make immediate changes to the parks. They still have a very good gauge of how many guests they’ll have on a given day with the reservations. As long as they know beforehand around how many guests are going to enter the park, you can plan accordingly. A capacity number doesn’t mean immediately increasing park hours, or adding CMs. It just means that they CAN fit more guests. If they see more people coming in through the reservations, they can adjust the hours again, and bring CMs in. It’s honestly not as difficult as its being made out to be


Why even worry about that when they can't fill the capacity now. I can see if every bucket was full every day. Other then the AP holders, who they have already acknowledged aren't as big spenders, parks aren't full. I honestly don't them increasing capacity til they see the resort reservations start filling. Which at this rate could be a long while.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> But Disney also wants to bring in people who spend more money (rooms, tickets, all/most of their meals), if the parks start filling up and getting more full/crowded then a lot of people are going to feel super uncomfortable coming. They know people will only go if they feel safe, and a more "full" park doesn't scream safety to most people. If people don't feel safe they don't come, and they don't bring their money, which is what Disney really wants and needs right now. The last two days I've been covered up in insta stories from Disney on Instagram highlighting people at the parks showing how safe it is, how uncrowded it is, they are really hitting those points hard and increasing capacity really doesn't go along with that narrative.



That’s why its called a “Phased Reopening”. They’re not going to go from ~10,000 guest capacity to ~30,000 at DHS over night and let things get out of control. It’ll be a few thousand at a time. As I said, eventually theyre going to increase the capacity, and I’d bet money on it being before everyone in the country is comfortable with being around crowds of people.   I hope those people in IG aren’t thinking that Disney is going to be “uncrowded” forever. Its going to go back to being busy. Not tomorrow, not next week, but it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds. Enjoy the empty parks, but dont get too used to them. The crowds now are much different than what they were a month ago today. They might be less this time next month than they are right now. But a hypothetical capacity number increasing only means more potential dollars for them. Worst case? They make the same amount they would without increasing the capacity


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Why even worry about that when they can't fill the capacity now. I can see if every bucket was full every day. Other then the AP holders, who they have already acknowledged aren't as big spenders, parks aren't full. I honestly don't them increasing capacity til they see the resort reservations start filling. Which at this rate could be a long while.



What do they have to lose by increasing capacity? They can only gain, not lose. That’s why you increase capacity. Regardless of who it is that comes through the turnstiles, APs still spend money in the parks, not as much as non-APs, but its not like they go in, ride rides, and leave without spending a dime. Opening up resorts that are closed without demand is one thing. But its a no lose situation to increase capacity. When they’re ready, and they’re approved, they will increase capacity whether the buckets fill or not.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> That’s why its called a “Phased Reopening”. They’re not going to go from ~10,000 guest capacity to ~30,000 at DHS over night and let things get out of control. It’ll be a few thousand at a time. As I said, eventually theyre going to increase the capacity, and I’d bet money on it being before everyone in the country is comfortable with being around crowds of people.   I hope those people in IG aren’t thinking that Disney is going to be “uncrowded” forever. Its going to go back to being busy. Not tomorrow, not next week, but it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds. Enjoy the empty parks, but dont get too used to them. The crowds now are much different than what they were a month ago today. They might be less this time next month than they are right now. But a hypothetical capacity number increasing only means more potential dollars for them. Worst case? They make the same amount they would without increasing the capacity


That's some wishful thinking you have. Parks are only busier as they have let more AP holders in who don't spend as much as resort guests who aren't coming. I disagree that parks are going to return to bring busy soon. It has nothing to do with Covid cases. Its more going to do with the fact we are in a ression and many people are out of jobs. 

As far as increasing capacity. Why do it when they can't fill the capacity they have set? IMO you increase capacity when demand is there.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> That's some wishful thinking you have. Parks are only busier as they have let more AP holders in who don't spend as much as resort guests who aren't coming. I disagree that parks are going to return to bring busy soon. It has nothing to do with Covid cases. Its more going to do with the fact we are in a ression and many people are out of jobs.
> 
> As far as increasing capacity. Why do it when they can't fill the capacity they have set? IMO you increase capacity when demand is there.



Who said theyre going to return to being busy soon? 

Why would you increase capacity when the buckets are filled? By then its already too late. You’re telling people no at the gates even though you can fit more people in. You cant change the capacity with a days notice. You increase the capacity so your CMs are prepared for when more people do show up. That’s like saying I should only put gas in my car when its on empty. As long as I can make it to where I need to go, why put more gas in my car than I need, right?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Who said theyre going to return to being busy soon?
> 
> Why would you increase capacity when the buckets are filled? By then its already too late. You’re telling people no at the gates even though you can fit more people in. You cant change the capacity with a days notice. You increase the capacity so your CMs are prepared for when more people do show up. That’s like saying I should only put gas in my car when its on empty. As long as I can make it to where I need to go, why put more gas in my car than I need, right?


Since they know well in advance when all buckets will be full cause of the reservation system. Increase when reservations start going up. So when they get a week or 2 of close to full capacity then increase it. They are along way from increasing capacity right now.  Right now adding more capacity would only be more AP holders in the parks. That's not what they want.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Since they know well in advance when all buckets will be full cause of the reservation system. Increase when reservations start going up. So when they get a week or 2 of close to full capacity then increase it. They are along way from increasing capacity right now.  Right now adding more capacity would only be more AP holders in the parks. That's not what they want.



Why is that not what they want? How do you know thats not what they want? Please source that because thats a wild claim to make.  Just because Chapek stated what we’ve known for years, Vacationers spend more money than APs, that doesn’t mean they “dont want them”. Find me an AP that has never spent a dime in the parks. They still spend money in the parks. Allowing more APs in wouldn’t cost Disney money. They dont have to add many CMs, if any at all if they increase capacity by 2,000 guests. The reason why they havent added capacity yet, or probably wont for the next month or two is because the state isnt out of the eye of the storm yet. If cases are still declining in a month, the state goes 2-3 weeks with 5% positivity or below, they’ll probably increase capacity. Again, THIS DOESNT MEAN THEY WILL FILL THAT CAPACITY OR EVEN NEED TO. It means they’re at a point where IF they get more guests, they feel comfortable being able to handle the extra guests.


----------



## Clockwork

gottalovepluto said:


> ... so how ‘bout those Universal hotel closures?
> 
> oh! Real q- are guests being moved or just straight up cancelled?


They are being moved, they are basically upgrading resorts for anyone who has to move.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> That’s why its called a “Phased Reopening”. They’re not going to go from ~10,000 guest capacity to ~30,000 at DHS over night and let things get out of control. It’ll be a few thousand at a time. As I said, eventually theyre going to increase the capacity, and I’d bet money on it being before everyone in the country is comfortable with being around crowds of people.   I hope those people in IG aren’t thinking that Disney is going to be “uncrowded” forever. Its going to go back to being busy. Not tomorrow, not next week, but it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds. Enjoy the empty parks, but dont get too used to them. The crowds now are much different than what they were a month ago today. They might be less this time next month than they are right now. But a hypothetical capacity number increasing only means more potential dollars for them. Worst case? They make the same amount they would without increasing the capacity


Crowding at DHS is already an issue inside the entrance early morning with everyone there trying to get into a BG. They need to solve that before they allow even more people into that situation by increasing capacity.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> For some reason this news is so upsetting to me.
> We learned in Chicago that 5,000 of our restaurants will be closed permanently. 5,000.
> 
> My initial fear of covid has been well surpassed by my fear/sadness of our economic future. I know that's upsetting to some but to me our bleak future is worse.
> I really do worry for the future of Disney, Universal, Vegas, all of tourism  if people continue to stay home.
> Not to mention people's livelihoods.god, what would happen to Orlando?
> 
> I feel like most people would eventually be okay with masks and social distancing, if it meant we could start living again!
> But I fear we are being ruled by those who think nothing should happen at all. Nothing should open, masks or not. And I dont understand why.
> 
> Gah. Bad day.


Masks are not guaranteed protection though and neither is social distancing. It reduces risk but doesn't eliminate it. 

Those measures allow people to do what they feel is essential or want to risk. 

People need to accept that for many, that involves doing a lot less now, including restaurants and theme parks. You cannot force people to go out and do what they feel is unsafe. Unfortunately as has been said many times, this is the "new normal" for now and probably until a vaccine is widely available.


----------



## Jothmas

anthony2k7 said:


> Crowding at DHS is already an issue inside the entrance early morning with everyone there trying to get into a BG. They need to solve that before they allow even more people into that situation by increasing capacity.


Is it? When I was there everyone dispersed immediately throughout the park, some attempting to complete a ride on one of the attractions before 10am. I didn’t see any congregating.


----------



## Pksmom03

Llama mama said:


> So just returned from a 9 day CR stay .I thought all temp check/security checks/limited restaurant seating/social distancing went smoothly. We have been to Disney numerous times so most changes didn’t bother us. We ate at 16 TS and felt comfortable at all of them . I thought tables were nicely spaced and servers were fantastic.  CM were terrific , loved the new surprises of pop up parades and character sightings. The pool was patrolled and chair cleaning was constantly occurring. We didn’t mind the less housekeeping visits .
> It was astounding how empty the parks were. Loved the empty buses too. This was definitely a different vacation for us but by far the most fabulous we have had. Riding our favorite rides multiple times because they were walk on was very memorable.
> Hand gel was plentiful and masks were bearable in the heat . Out of nine days only once did I read hot for a temp on a return to MK late in the afternoon heat for a TS. They checked behind my ear and I was fine.
> The CM’s were extremely pleasant.
> CR was wonderful, only the coffee shop was closed. All other food options were open .
> We order groceries from GG which bell service held and then delivered to our room .


Let us know if you will be doing a trip report. I would love to hop over there and read it.


----------



## Karin1984

Latest news from Disneyland Paris:
- The city of Paris has been put back in the 'red zone' by the French government, at the moment no impact for Disneyland Paris
- Tomorrow there should be an official announcement about delaying the reopening of certain hotels. From the start Cheyenne and New Port Bay were open, Santa Fe reopened last week.
_Disneyland Hotel due to open on the 7th September will now open 8th December 2020
Disney’s Hotel Cheyenne which opened in July will close on the 1st October 2020 and reopen 1st March 2021.
Disney’s Sequoia Lodge was not given a reopening date, will now reopen 1st May 2021.
Disney’s Davy Crockett Ranch will not reopen at this time.
Disney’s Hotel New York: The Art of Marvel will open 8th March 2021.
Disney’s Newport Bay Club and Disney’s Hotel Santa Fé will remain open as normal._
- And the UK has put France on the quarantine-upon-return-list, and so did France for the UK. So for the time being, my guess, hardly any guests from the UK at DLP.

But there is also good news, the show The Lion King - Rhythm of the Pridelands (a mix of the animation and the broadway show) has reopened today at the Chapparel Theater with limited capacity. Reservations are made via Lineberty (4 shows a day). Next week Jungle Book Jive will reopen as well, but in the Studios instead of Disneyland park,. It will move to the Stunt Show theater and will also use Lineberty to reserve your spots. I am so excited for this, as one of the downsides of Jungle Book Jive in Disneyland Park at the hub was getting a good spot. With the theater it should be easier to see it once and have a good view of the entire show.

Hope all will go well the nex two weeks as I have a 2nd visit planned since reopening for beginning of September


----------



## hertamaniac

Karin1984 said:


> Latest news from Disneyland Paris:
> - The city of Paris has been put back in the 'red zone' by the French government, at the moment no impact for Disneyland Paris
> - Tomorrow there should be an official announcement about delaying the reopening of certain hotels. From the start Cheyenne and New Port Bay were open, Santa Fe reopened last week.
> _Disneyland Hotel due to open on the 7th September will now open 8th December 2020
> Disney’s Hotel Cheyenne which opened in July will close on the 1st October 2020 and reopen 1st March 2021.
> Disney’s Sequoia Lodge was not given a reopening date, will now reopen 1st May 2021.
> Disney’s Davy Crockett Ranch will not reopen at this time.
> Disney’s Hotel New York: The Art of Marvel will open 8th March 2021.
> Disney’s Newport Bay Club and Disney’s Hotel Santa Fé will remain open as normal._
> - And the UK has put France on the quarantine-upon-return-list, and so did France for the UK. So for the time being, my guess, hardly any guests from the UK at DLP.
> 
> But there is also good news, the show The Lion King - Rhythm of the Pridelands (a mix of the animation and the broadway show) has reopened today at the Chapparel Theater with limited capacity. Reservations are made via Lineberty (4 shows a day). Next week Jungle Book Jive will reopen as well, but in the Studios instead of Disneyland park,. It will move to the Stunt Show theater and will also use Lineberty to reserve your spots. I am so excited for this, as one of the downsides of Jungle Book Jive in Disneyland Park at the hub was getting a good spot. With the theater it should be easier to see it once and have a good view of the entire show.
> 
> Hope all will go well the nex two weeks as I have a 2nd visit planned since reopening for beginning of September



I don't think I've seen such a comprehensive update for DLP in a single post.  Thanks and hope you get to enjoy your trip.


----------



## Karin1984

hertamaniac said:


> I don't think I've seen such a comprehensive update for DLP in a single post.  Thanks and hope you get to enjoy your trip.


There hasn't been a lot of news lately about Paris. They reopened and that was it,  

There are some more topics about the entire crisis in the DLP section of the Dis. 
https://www.disboards.com/forums/disneyland-paris-trip-planning-community-board.77/And this one about the reopening: https://www.disboards.com/threads/re-opening-reports-dlp-and-changes.3807509/


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Crowding at DHS is already an issue inside the entrance early morning with everyone there trying to get into a BG. They need to solve that before they allow even more people into that situation by increasing capacity.


They need to go online BG X days before your trip- FP+ style. Yep, bunch of people will be left out but everyone will be safer.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I'm just saying, I wish people would adhere to and also BE COMFORTABLE with the idea that masks and social distancing is what we need to do to start opening up again.
> Because I think it's both sides - those who won't wear the masks and those who have such a fear of Covid that are contributing to this issue. Sorry if that offends people.



I’ve now seen it all. I thought people generally agreed that everyone should make their own risk assessment and only do what they’re comfortable with. Now we’re comparing people who are being careful to people who aren’t mask compliant? Shaming people for doing what they can to stop the spread? This is as bad as shaming people for traveling!

You do realize that because some people stay home and refrain from doing certain things, it makes going out and social distancing more feasible, right?

Masks and distancing are vital to reducing transmission, but they’re not a 100% guarantee. Eating meals in public is certainly an issue for me. I wouldn’t want to bring my kids to the park all day because I’m not comfortable with mask removal around other people, and especially indoors, where we’d prefer to eat during the hotter months. I’m also not comfortable with the number of high touch surfaces everywhere. Things are sanitized, but not after every guest.

I am very pro mask and social distancing because they do reduce transmission. but there is inherent risk in doing anything in a crowd right now. I’m also definitely not comfortable flying, and for a road trip, I’m definitely not comfortable stopping at a roadside motel or driving 24+ hours without stopping.

We still have no idea what the long term effects of covid are. This is personally challenging for me as a parent of young children, one of whom is high risk. It certainly frames our view of the risk and what is safe and what is not. What is worth doing, and what is not for us.

We already know much more now about how to treat covid and mitigate the spread than we did in March. Even if there is not ever a vaccine, more time likely means better treatment options, more information about how to manage long term impacts, etc. Not everyone avoiding certain situations is going to live under a rock forever. Some people are just more patient and want to see how things evolve before diving back in.

Before, it was Disney needs to open up because I want to go. If you’re not comfortable, stay home. Now it’s Disney is open and everyone should feel comfortable going?

If you feel going to Disney is the right choice for you, fantastic! Go and have a blast! It’s just not going to be for everyone. And that should be ok.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Interesting read..   

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/08/15/oped-chapek-is-the-ceo-disney-needs-right-now/


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve now seen it all. I thought people generally agreed that everyone should make their own risk assessment and only do what they’re comfortable with. Now we’re comparing people who are being careful to people who aren’t mask compliant? Shaming people for doing what they can to stop the spread? This is as bad as shaming people for traveling!
> 
> You do realize that because some people stay home and refrain from doing certain things, it makes going out and social distancing more feasible, right?
> 
> Masks and distancing are vital to reducing transmission, but they’re not a 100% guarantee. Eating meals in public is certainly an issue for me. I wouldn’t want to bring my kids to the park all day because I’m not comfortable with mask removal around other people, and especially indoors, where we’d prefer to eat during the hotter months. I’m also not comfortable with the number of high touch surfaces everywhere. Things are sanitized, but not after every guest.
> 
> I am very pro mask and social distancing because they do reduce transmission. but there is inherent risk in doing anything in a crowd right now. I’m also definitely not comfortable flying, and for a road trip, I’m definitely not comfortable stopping at a roadside motel or driving 24+ hours without stopping.
> 
> We still have no idea what the long term effects of covid are. This is personally challenging for me as a parent of young children, one of whom is high risk. It certainly frames our view of the risk and what is safe and what is not. What is worth doing, and what is not for us.
> 
> We already know much more now about how to treat covid and mitigate the spread than we did in March. Even if there is not ever a vaccine, more time likely means better treatment options, more information about how to manage long term impacts, etc. Not everyone avoiding certain situations is going to live under a rock for ever. Some people are just more patient and want to see how things evolve before diving back in.
> 
> Before, it was Disney needs to open up because I want to go. If you’re not comfortable, stay home. Now it’s Disney is open and everyone should feel comfortable going?
> 
> If you feel going to Disney is the right choice for you, fantastic! Go and have a blast! It’s just not going to be for everyone. And that should be ok.



Not what I was saying at all. I couldn't care less if people decide they don't want to go out. No one should feel bad about any choice they make - for themselves.

I do feel some people who aren't comfortable yet to venture out are still demanding things stay closed and try to guilt those who do choose to do things they are allowed to do.
Not just Disney either. Movie theaters are opening and people aren't happy about it...

And my whole point of my posts last night is I think those who are comfortable to follow rules, wear mask, social distance and frequent establishments where they are allowed are being made to feel guilty for doing so, thus not going and those businesses aren't going to make it. Or those who won't wear masks will make it so we have to shut down again.
That's my fear. Obviously a lot of other factors play into this too.

The problem is we can't have reasonable discussions because as with everything, people pick one side and that's that! And if you voice a different opinion, even in the slightest, you are dismissed as not caring about people. Or you don't care about people's freedoms. And then probably put on ignore! 

Would love to discuss further but can't in this thread and I respect that.


----------



## chicagoshannon

If they increase capacity they really need to open more food options and ride capacity.  We've seen how long the lines are already getting on weekends.  So I don't think it's smart to increase capacity before doing those things or some people won't feel safe and others (the out of state "spenders") won't come because they have to wait too long to ride.


----------



## yulilin3

Went to Sea World last night for their Electric Ocean event, this is usually held all Summer with food booths, dancers, live performances a special Sea Lions show and fireworks. Basically all the elements are still there just in a more condensed form. 
Arrived at 6pm, parked right next to the entrance, temp check is just a walk by, they have the camera that senses people's temp and there are 2 ambassadors monitoring the screen, bag check at SW is a joke, but it was less than 30 sec so I'm not complaining.
Wacthed Sea Lions Tonite, exclusive to the event and my favorite show, they are so good at social distancing their guests in theaters, along with ambassadors holding signs reminding people to keep their masks on they had a spiel before the show every 5 min reminding people to do so. Also they let out the theater in sections so not everyone just gets up and goes.
Headed to Orca encounter (my least favorite show but people love watching it on stream) and a huge lightning storm hit so the show was eventually cancelled. Headed to seaport, their main area for the event and at 8:30pm they had turned off the music so I was convinced the fireworks at 9pm would not be happening, started heading out and decided to spend some time in the dolphin nursery, the dolphins love looking at us, they were just at the glass looking back, all of a sudden the music came back on, so I headed back to the main area and saw a duo jumping on seesaws, very cool, the dancers have light on masks on along with fun hula hoops. Everyone stayed distanced, they have markers all around this area to help out with that.
At 9pm fireworks launched and this is, by no means, Disney quality show, but I didn't expect to get emotional watching fireworks again.
SW leaves their fireworks markers out all day, on the ground, I truly believe Disney can do the same and they just choose not to to save money, I'm not faulting Disney I'm just saying it can be done, no castle projections there are so many spots that on regular, super crowded days are empty to watch the fireworks.
Leaving after the fireworks was great, a lot of ambassadors screaming, reminding people to keep their masks on until they were in their cars. Of course did have the family that was not wearing a masks yell back "shut up" ugh. 
Today starts SW Draft Beer Festival, their bar by the water was busy last night, but each group distanced, with the music and the lights and the nighttime feel it was great to have that party atmosphere again


----------



## chicagoshannon

I can't wait to go to Sea World in 3 weeks!  Looking so forward to Sea Lions tonite and the food festival!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I’ve now seen it all. I thought people generally agreed that everyone should make their own risk assessment and only do what they’re comfortable with. Now we’re comparing people who are being careful to people who aren’t mask compliant? Shaming people for doing what they can to stop the spread? This is as bad as shaming people for traveling!
> 
> You do realize that because some people stay home and refrain from doing certain things, it makes going out and social distancing more feasible, right?
> 
> Masks and distancing are vital to reducing transmission, but they’re not a 100% guarantee. Eating meals in public is certainly an issue for me. I wouldn’t want to bring my kids to the park all day because I’m not comfortable with mask removal around other people, and especially indoors, where we’d prefer to eat during the hotter months. I’m also not comfortable with the number of high touch surfaces everywhere. Things are sanitized, but not after every guest.
> 
> I am very pro mask and social distancing because they do reduce transmission. but there is inherent risk in doing anything in a crowd right now. I’m also definitely not comfortable flying, and for a road trip, I’m definitely not comfortable stopping at a roadside motel or driving 24+ hours without stopping.
> 
> We still have no idea what the long term effects of covid are. This is personally challenging for me as a parent of young children, one of whom is high risk. It certainly frames our view of the risk and what is safe and what is not. What is worth doing, and what is not for us.
> 
> We already know much more now about how to treat covid and mitigate the spread than we did in March. Even if there is not ever a vaccine, more time likely means better treatment options, more information about how to manage long term impacts, etc. Not everyone avoiding certain situations is going to live under a rock forever. Some people are just more patient and want to see how things evolve before diving back in.
> 
> Before, it was Disney needs to open up because I want to go. If you’re not comfortable, stay home. Now it’s Disney is open and everyone should feel comfortable going?
> 
> If you feel going to Disney is the right choice for you, fantastic! Go and have a blast! It’s just not going to be for everyone. And that should be ok.



I agree with this - the challenge is that we live in a consumerist society which is dependant on people going out and spending $.  And without that many businesses and even industries will go out of business - an example of this is gyms in NY have out together a class action lawsuits saying that by gyms not bring allowed to open under any conditions (which is the case still in NY) the industry will go under.  

So wanting to enable society to function as it has been built up as, to the extent possible to as safely as possible to do, I totally get.  And if we can't/won't/ don't agree on what that looks like then we need to prop up these industries so they are around when we eventually will want them

And there are no perfect answers


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> If they increase capacity they really need to open more food options and ride capacity.  We've seen how long the lines are already getting on weekends.  So I don't think it's smart to increase capacity before doing those things or some people won't feel safe and others (the out of state "spenders") won't come because they have to wait too long to ride.



That is the challenge I see with wanting to open capacity, even if it will enable more passholders to go.  Right now, the one draw for people is the low wait times and ability to get a lot done (so that is the value in my spend).  If that goes away does the desire from tourists go down even further?

Obviously Disney has a ton more data than we do but I think there are things they could do to increase attendance in the parks but they aren't doing them so to me that means they are ok with the total attendance for now if any increase won't come from those also staying on property, etc - and, rather, see a better impact from reducing costs (e.g., shortening hours) rather than any increase in revenue they see as possible


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...periences-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels/


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is the challenge I see with wanting to open capacity, even if it will enable more passholders to go.  Right now, the one draw for people is the low wait times and ability to get a lot done (so that is the value in my spend).  If that goes away does the desire from tourists go down even further?
> 
> Obviously Disney has a ton more data than we do but I think there are things they could do to increase attendance in the parks but they aren't doing them so to me that means they are ok with the total attendance for now if any increase won't come from those also staying on property, etc - and, rather, see a better impact from reducing costs (e.g., shortening hours) rather than any increase in revenue they see as possible



I agree.  I think they are still in “riding the storm” mode.  Waiting til numbers drop in regards to Covid.  I’m not happy with their AP customer service, but in other regards their hands are kind of tied.  It’s a tough spot.  I think numbers are going the right way and if that continues they will be able to start opening up more.  It’s going to be a marathon though.  Hopefully by Holiday season they are in a position where they feel it’s a better environment to go to the next phase.


----------



## Hettie

gottalovepluto said:


> ... so how ‘bout those Universal hotel closures?
> 
> oh! Real q- are guests being moved or just straight up cancelled?





Clockwork said:


> They are being moved, they are basically upgrading resorts for anyone who has to move.



Aventura guests are being moved to Cabana Bay, not really an upgrade but they’re being offered a $50 hotel dining credit. Sapphire Falls guests are being moved to Royal Pacific or Hard Rock. I called to change my Sapphire Falls res as soon as I received notice, was offered RPR first but requested HRH instead and was accommodated. I was planning to change my package and get an AP with AP room rate at SF, so now I’m out the $200 I was going to save by doing that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I agree.  I think they are still in “riding the storm” mode.  Waiting til numbers drop in regards to Covid.  I’m not happy with their AP customer service, but in other regards their hands are kind of tied.  It’s a tough spot.  I think numbers are going the right way and if that continues they will be able to start opening up more.  It’s going to be a marathon though.  Hopefully by Holiday season they are in a position where they feel it’s a better environment to go to the next phase.



Yeah, I do think they could do a bit more for passholders - even if it is "we really don't want you here NOW but here are things we are doing so you know we really want you back in the future"


----------



## Jrb1979

dlavender said:


> I agree.  I think they are still in “riding the storm” mode.  Waiting til numbers drop in regards to Covid.  I’m not happy with their AP customer service, but in other regards their hands are kind of tied.  It’s a tough spot.  I think numbers are going the right way and if that continues they will be able to start opening up more.  It’s going to be a marathon though.  Hopefully by Holiday season they are in a position where they feel it’s a better environment to go to the next phase.


I agree that numbers are dropping but at this point that only helps so much. People keep forgetting that there is a lot of people not working right now. I have my doubts things will change much by the Holiday season.


----------



## dlavender

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree that numbers are dropping but at this point that only helps so much. People keep forgetting that there is a lot of people not working right now. I have my doubts things will change much by the Holiday season.



Yes we are at the beginning of our economic woes. An accelerated recession. It’s being propped up now but I have a feeling it’s gonna hurt for a while. There are a lot of factors that could be discussed but would steer us too far OT.

The crowds of 2019 probably don’t come back until 2022 at the earliest IMO.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Went to Sea World last night for their Electric Ocean event, this is usually held all Summer with food booths, dancers, live performances a special Sea Lions show and fireworks. Basically all the elements are still there just in a more condensed form.
> Arrived at 6pm, parked right next to the entrance, temp check is just a walk by, they have the camera that senses people's temp and there are 2 ambassadors monitoring the screen, bag check at SW is a joke, but it was less than 30 sec so I'm not complaining.
> Wacthed Sea Lions Tonite, exclusive to the event and my favorite show, they are so good at social distancing their guests in theaters, along with ambassadors holding signs reminding people to keep their masks on they had a spiel before the show every 5 min reminding people to do so. Also they let out the theater in sections so not everyone just gets up and goes.
> Headed to Orca encounter (my least favorite show but people love watching it on stream) and a huge lightning storm hit so the show was eventually cancelled. Headed to seaport, their main area for the event and at 8:30pm they had turned off the music so I was convinced the fireworks at 9pm would not be happening, started heading out and decided to spend some time in the dolphin nursery, the dolphins love looking at us, they were just at the glass looking back, all of a sudden the music came back on, so I headed back to the main area and saw a duo jumping on seesaws, very cool, the dancers have light on masks on along with fun hula hoops. Everyone stayed distanced, they have markers all around this area to help out with that.
> At 9pm fireworks launched and this is, by no means, Disney quality show, but I didn't expect to get emotional watching fireworks again.
> SW leaves their fireworks markers out all day, on the ground, I truly believe Disney can do the same and they just choose not to to save money, I'm not faulting Disney I'm just saying it can be done, no castle projections there are so many spots that on regular, super crowded days are empty to watch the fireworks.
> Leaving after the fireworks was great, a lot of ambassadors screaming, reminding people to keep their masks on until they were in their cars. Of course did have the family that was not wearing a masks yell back "shut up" ugh.
> Today starts SW Draft Beer Festival, their bar by the water was busy last night, but each group distanced, with the music and the lights and the nighttime feel it was great to have that party atmosphere again


Omg this makes me want to do a day at Sea World


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...periences-at-walt-disney-world-resort-hotels/


FIREWORKS ON DEMAND ON TV?! MAGICAL!!
-people in 1995

...Disney fireworks are now only on TV at Disney World? Lol. I hate 2020.
-people in 2020


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> FIREWORKS ON DEMAND ON TV?! MAGICAL!!
> -people in 1995
> 
> ...Disney fireworks are now only on TV at Disney World? Lol. I hate 2020.
> -people in 2020



Yeah, gotta love Disney marketing spin.

"fireworks on demand!" ... You mean YouTube?


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I do think they could do a bit more for passholders - even if it is "we really don't want you here NOW but here are things we are doing so you know we really want you back in the future"


I would have loved just being able to lock in the renewal price for a later time frame. I am sure it would have been super complicated to manage with so many different expiration dates but maybe they could have offered a 365 day renewal window for those who had APs with original expiration dates during the closure or something like that. My plan had been to renew my May 2020 expiring pass twice and then let it lapse for a bit based on my trip plans over the next two years but even with the extended expiration date of October, this plan no longer made sense based on when expect I will feel comfortable to return so I just requested the refund.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KBoopaloo said:


> I would have loved just being able to lock in the renewal price for a later time frame. I am sure it would have been super complicated to manage with so many different expiration dates but maybe they could have offered a 365 day renewal window for those who had APs with original expiration dates during the closure or something like that. My plan had been to renew my May 2020 expiring pass twice and then let it lapse for a bit based on my trip plans over the next two years but even with the extended expiration date of October, this plan no longer made sense based on when expect I will feel comfortable to return so I just requested the refund.



Yeah, I had thought from the start a decent option would have been to let people cancel their passes but retain that renewal discount for the next time they get a pass.  This way for anyone who doesn't feel comfortable going or feels the reduces experience is not worth it you just cancel and then sort of come back when you want without any loss of benefit


----------



## xuxa777

chicagoshannon said:


> If they increase capacity they really need to open more food options and ride capacity.  We've seen how long the lines are already getting on weekends.  So I don't think it's smart to increase capacity before doing those things or some people won't feel safe and others (the out of state "spenders") won't come because they have to wait too long to ride.


Yes the supply and demand dance at this level is a challenge


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272


----------



## Marthasor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree with this - the challenge is that we live in a consumerist society which is dependant on people going out and spending $.  And without that many businesses and even industries will go out of business - an example of this is gyms in NY have out together a class action lawsuits saying that by gyms not bring allowed to open under any conditions (which is the case still in NY) the industry will go under.
> 
> So wanting to enable society to function as it has been built up as, to the extent possible to as safely as possible to do, I totally get.  And if we can't/won't/ don't agree on what that looks like then we need to prop up these industries so they are around when we eventually will want them
> 
> And there are no perfect answers



NY is releasing its gym reopening guidelines this Monday.  I live in CT on the border of NY and I cannot tell you how many NY license plates I've seen in my gym's parking lot over the past 2 months.  Gyms have reopened very safely here without any reported outbreaks.  I'm pretty confident NY gyms can do the same and hoping they all survived during the shutdowns. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/14/cor...ys-to-reopen-in-nyc-and-gyms-may-be-next.html


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272


OMG OMG OMG I have missed the PP soooo much. Going Monday, hoping beyond hope it's operating


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Marthasor said:


> NY is releasing its gym reopening guidelines this Monday.  I live in CT on the border of NY and I cannot tell you how many NY license plates I've seen in my gym's parking lot over the past 2 months.  Gyms have reopened very safely here without any reported outbreaks.  I'm pretty confident NY gyms can do the same and hoping they all survived during the shutdowns.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/14/cor...ys-to-reopen-in-nyc-and-gyms-may-be-next.html



Yeah I saw that - my wife usually goes to her gym everyday and not being able to has had a significant negative impact on that

I know very recently Cuomo also said he thinks gyms are unsafe so while this might be good news I am not holding my breath


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272



*starts looking for MK reservations*


----------



## Marionnette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272


Are those different cars? I thought that the TTA cars were blue. Those appear to be white.

ETA: My bad. The interiors are blue. The exteriors are white.


----------



## Clockwork

Hettie said:


> Aventura guests are being moved to Cabana Bay, not really an upgrade but they’re being offered a $50 hotel dining credit. Sapphire Falls guests are being moved to Royal Pacific or Hard Rock. I called to change my Sapphire Falls res as soon as I received notice, was offered RPR first but requested HRH instead and was accommodated. I was planning to change my package and get an AP with AP room rate at SF, so now I’m out the $200 I was going to save by doing that. ☹


We got a different offer, they offered Royal Pacific to us. It could be that Cabana Bay was full though. Sorry about your 200 dollar loss, that STINKS.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272


It’s been testing off and on since the parks opened in July. Nothing to read into.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...es-including-some-at-disneys-magical-express/


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...es-including-some-at-disneys-magical-express/


I have a feeling this is just the beginning of cuts and layoffs across the country. Its going to be a long while before things get better. Its sad to see


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> It’s been testing off and on since the parks opened in July. Nothing to read into.


But....hope


----------



## yulilin3

Universal is having a very busy day,  some attractions have reached capacity through virtual queue


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree that numbers are dropping but at this point that only helps so much. *People keep forgetting that there is a lot of people not working right now*. I have my doubts things will change much by the Holiday season.



Who? Who is “forgetting” that there “is” (are) a lot of people not working right now? You say this about a new topic every day “People are forgetting....”. People not talking about it isnt “forgetting”. I’m pretty sure everyone on DISboards is well aware of the situation we’re in. Some are in better shape than others. There are people here that are still taking non-local vacations. There’s an article about Travel Shaming. Which means vacations are still being taken.  Not a single person has said that Disney is going to be jam packed with out-of-state guests for the foreseeable future. That doesn’t mean no one is traveling to Disney. I’m going to Disney next week. I havent “forgotten” that people are out of work. But I’m not out of work, and neither is my significant other. I can only control what’s going on in my life. You continue to talk as if you have a vested interest in the attendance at Disney, but you’re someone that hates Disney, so its just weird that you pay so much attention to something you dont like.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Who? Who is “forgetting” that there “is” (are) a lot of people not working right now? You say this about a new topic every day “People are forgetting....”. People not talking about it isnt “forgetting”. I’m pretty sure everyone on DISboards is well aware of the situation we’re in. Some are in better shape than others. There are people here that are still taking non-local vacations. There’s an article about Travel Shaming. Which means vacations are still being taken.  Not a single person has said that Disney is going to be jam packed with out-of-state guests for the foreseeable future. That doesn’t mean no one is traveling to Disney. I’m going to Disney next week. I havent “forgotten” that people are out of work. But I’m not out of work, and neither is my significant other. I can only control what’s going on in my life. You continue to talk as if you have a vested interest in the attendance at Disney, but you’re someone that hates Disney, so its just weird that you pay so much attention to something you dont like.


Calm down and think of the Carpets, 1 week left and you’ll be riding your beloved Carpets. Deep breathes and thoughts of Carpets.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Some folks need to take a break from the internet today.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

How the UK is handling staycations.  Just a comparison of people taking vacations during a pandemic.  
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnn.com/travel/amp/uk-covid-19-staycation-nightmare/index.html


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Hettie said:


> Aventura guests are being moved to Cabana Bay, not really an upgrade but they’re being offered a $50 hotel dining credit. Sapphire Falls guests are being moved to Royal Pacific or Hard Rock. I called to change my Sapphire Falls res as soon as I received notice, was offered RPR first but requested HRH instead and was accommodated. I was planning to change my package and get an AP with AP room rate at SF, so now I’m out the $200 I was going to save by doing that. ☹



This won't help you now but just wanted to mention that you can book AP rates at UO hotels before you actually buy/upgrade to an AP.  Not sure your exact situation with your package but just wanted to mention it in case it might help in the future.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> Who? Who is “forgetting” that there “is” (are) a lot of people not working right now? You say this about a new topic every day “People are forgetting....”. People not talking about it isnt “forgetting”. I’m pretty sure everyone on DISboards is well aware of the situation we’re in. Some are in better shape than others. There are people here that are still taking non-local vacations. There’s an article about Travel Shaming. Which means vacations are still being taken.  Not a single person has said that Disney is going to be jam packed with out-of-state guests for the foreseeable future. That doesn’t mean no one is traveling to Disney. I’m going to Disney next week. I havent “forgotten” that people are out of work. But I’m not out of work, and neither is my significant other. I can only control what’s going on in my life. You continue to talk as if you have a vested interest in the attendance at Disney, but you’re someone that hates Disney, so its just weird that you pay so much attention to something you dont like.


You’ve said what needed to be said.  I’m confused why some posters on here who are definitely Disney haters keep coming on here.  Perhaps they could start a thread to spew their Disney negativity where the rest of us aren’t constantly bombarded by it.  I love Disney but have my frustrations with them at this time.  But at the end of the day I still support the brand and eagerly look forward to when things will be more normal to enjoy what they have to offer.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, gotta love Disney marketing spin.
> 
> "fireworks on demand!" ... You mean YouTube?










For anyone that wants to watch Fireworks on demand, on YouTube, I’ll plug Craigs livestream watch-along of Mickey’s Not So Scary fireworks which was recorded last night, the night that would have been the first MNSSHP


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> For anyone that wants to watch Fireworks on demand, on YouTube, I’ll plug Craigs livestream watch-along of Mickey’s Not So Scary fireworks which was recorded last night, the night that would have been the first MNSSHP



*Ugh I miss Hallowishes  the new show just didn’t do it for us. Thank goodness for YouTube*


----------



## yulilin3

Volcano bay is at capacity


----------



## weatherboy80

Here at Disney now and looks like the busiest weekend since things opened back up!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Am I allowed to complain about crowds yet?

I thought last weekend was supposed to be a one-off because it was locals' last hurrah before school started. Sounds like this weekend is more of the same. 

I'm becoming very, very concerned about our September trip.


----------



## mmackeymouse

brockash said:


> Can I ask how we know or why we're so sure they're not increasing capacity.



So I saw a video for a vlogger who said he had heard about an increase in capacity coming soon....now it could be a lot of nothing, it could be unsubstantiated rumor. But, he very well could have some inside contacts that passed that info on. 




Mit88 said:


> That’s why its called a “Phased Reopening”. They’re not going to go from ~10,000 guest capacity to ~30,000 at DHS over night and let things get out of control. It’ll be a few thousand at a time. As I said, eventually theyre going to increase the capacity, and I’d bet money on it being before everyone in the country is comfortable with being around crowds of people.   I hope those people in IG aren’t thinking that Disney is going to be “uncrowded” forever. *Its going to go back to being busy*. Not tomorrow, not next week, but it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds. *Enjoy the empty parks, but dont get too used to them*. The crowds now are much different than what they were a month ago today. They might be less this time next month than they are right now. But a hypothetical capacity number increasing only means more potential dollars for them. Worst case? They make the same amount they would without increasing the capacity




Going to be? I've seen pictures, I've seen wait times. It's not "going to be." It is busy. Just because Mine Train may not have a 3 hour wait....that doesn't mean it's not busy. 

I haven't seen empty parks for quite some time. 

Yes, it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds, but it should absolutely 100% not be anytime in the next year. Not while all the pre-cautions are still going on. If anything, they should keep limited crowds and jack up the price...make it exclusive.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmackeymouse said:


> Am I allowed to complain about crowds yet?
> 
> I thought last weekend was supposed to be a one-off because it was locals' last hurrah before school started. Sounds like this weekend is more of the same.
> 
> I'm becoming very, very concerned about our September trip.


I'm a bit concerned as well.  During the week should hopefully be light at least.  If not at least SAB is now open so we can just go chill there.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes, it will be back to pre-pandemic crowds, but it should absolutely 100% not be anytime in the next year. Not while all the pre-cautions are still going on. *If anything, they should keep limited crowds and jack up the price...make it exclusive.*



Let them eat cake!


----------



## yulilin3

The whole argument on upping capacity is so completely pointless.  We have no clue what the number is,  we have no clue when Disney will up it. The only thing we know is the 2 out of 3 pool of ticket holders has not hit capacity. As far as i know there might not be a cap at all at the moment other than ap holders not staying on property.


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> The whole argument on upping capacity is so completely pointless.  We have no clue what the number is,  we have no clue when Disney will up it. The only thing we know is the 2 out of 3 pool of ticket holders has not hit capacity. *As far as i know there might not be a cap at all at the moment other than ap holders not staying on property.*



This has been my fear for some time.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> This has been my fear for some time.


Does it matter though? Like others have said the parks are no where near regular capacity,  sure the weekends are busier but not undoable.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Does it matter though? Like others have said the parks are no where near regular capacity,  sure the weekends are busier but not undoable.



The longest line right not is an hour. If that stays into next week, ill be very, very happy.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> The longest line right not is an hour. If that stays into next week, ill be very, very happy.


And that's at this hour.  Still best strategy is rope drop,  do popular, outdoor rides first thing, you'l have very little wait.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> And that's at this hour.  Still best strategy is rope drop,  do popular, outdoor rides first thing, you'l have very little wait.



And most of the crowd’s are still leaving mid-day? I planned my reservations around the resorts I’m staying at. Poly villas, I’m going to MK and EPCOT/DHS while I’m at BCV so we’re still able to take an hour or two break for the pool and not have to worry about not getting things done with the current wait times as is. Only tough one to take a break is Animal Kingdom, and thats the hardest to plow through an entire day during the summer


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> And most of the crowd’s are still leaving mid-day? I planned my reservations around the resorts I’m staying at. Poly villas, I’m going to MK and EPCOT/DHS while I’m at BCV so we’re still able to take an hour or two break for the pool and not have to worry about not getting things done with the current wait times as is. Only tough one to take a break is Animal Kingdom, and thats the hardest to plow through an entire day during the summer



I'd say so, especially with this heat


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Does it matter though? Like others have said the parks are no where near regular capacity,  sure the weekends are busier but not undoable.


But the level that some people feel comfortable with may be lower crowds than what you are comfortable with - so weekend crowds may now be higher than some people want to risk.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> But the level that some people feel comfortable with may be lower crowds than what you are comfortable with - so weekend crowds may now be higher than some people want to risk.



People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.

And there shall be peace in all the lands...


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Am I allowed to complain about crowds yet?
> 
> I thought last weekend was supposed to be a one-off because it was locals' last hurrah before school started. Sounds like this weekend is more of the same.
> 
> I'm becoming very, very concerned about our September trip.





Farro said:


> People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.
> 
> And there shall be peace in all the lands...


Exactly what Farro said. And if you’re looking at the weekend crowds and not feeling comfortable, then don’t go on a weekend right now. Disney won’t ever release the capacity numbers, and the constant arguing about what level they’re at is pointless. We don’t need to complain or hear complaints about the crowd levels as it’s an individual decision on what levels they are at and the comfortability with that level.

I look at the crowd levels and still see it less than it’s ever been pre-COVID, but saying that, I’d be a bit leery going on a weekend right now, or especially on a holiday weekend like Labor Day. Others may look at today’s crowds and still get super psyched about it looking pretty empty.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.
> 
> And there shall be peace in all the lands...




But, the point is...if in fact there is no cap right now....someone may be comfortable based on the pictures they are seeing. Someone may be comfortable based on certain percentages that were thrown out in the beginning. But, if there really is NO limit....someone who is comfortable about something reasonable may not be so comfortable with no holds barred.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.
> 
> And there shall be peace in all the lands...



The crowds are getting higher, and people are still going, hence the crowds getting higher. I dont think the higher crowds are scaring anyone that was comfortable to begin with. People that weren’t/aren’t comfortable were never going to the parks to begin with.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> But, the point is...if in fact there is no cap right now....someone may be comfortable based on the pictures they are seeing. Someone may be comfortable based on certain percentages that were thrown out in the beginning. But, if there really is NO limit....someone who is comfortable about something reasonable may not be so comfortable with no holds barred.



Disney said they have capacity restrictions. 

I believe them.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I really wish they would open up Early Morning Magic.


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> Disney said they have capacity restrictions.
> 
> I believe them.



They basically have to.   While theres not a set number set by the gov't like Shanghai, they still had to tell them a certain number or percentage for the OC mayor and DeSantis to sign off on their reopening

Now I do not know if they have to go to them to up their capacity or not, but really don't think they have.

I think the attendance numbers were just that low to start


----------



## Jennasis

The view of DS from Wine Bar George right now.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> Disney said they have capacity restrictions.
> 
> I believe them.




Yes but that could be a technicality. They have a capacity on AP Holders and Resort guests but maybe there is no technical number for day guests. Maybe they just cut it off once they notice things seeming a little congested, but there is no official number.

So, they can say they have capacity restrictions because they do. Trust me....I am seen all sorts of loopholes exploited during this pandemic.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes but that could be a technicality. They have a capacity on AP Holders and Resort guests but maybe there is no technical number for day guests.
> 
> So, they can say they have capacity restrictions because they do. Trust me....I am seen all sorts of loopholes exploited during this pandemic.


The parks are not filling up with day guests on a daily basis. There’s not lines of thousands of people waiting to buy 1 day tickets at the guest services window. If you’re that concerned with the numbers, or lack of a defined number, then now isn’t the time for you to be going.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Yes but that could be a technicality. They have a capacity on AP Holders and Resort guests but maybe there is no technical number for day guests.
> 
> So, they can say they have capacity restrictions because they do. Trust me....I am seen all sorts of loopholes exploited during this pandemic.



Then dont go if you dont trust them.

Your idea of making it so expensive so it would limit attendance only to the haves vs the have nots isn't going to happen.


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> The parks are not filling up with day guests on a daily basis. There’s not lines of thousands of people waiting to buy 1 day tickets at the guest services window. If you’re that concerned with the numbers, or lack of a defined number, then now isn’t the time for you to be going.



Well the funny thing is....it's not the numbers this time. It's the pictures I've been seeing. Last week I was told to not pay attention to numbers but to more look at photos and make my own decision. 

Well, the pictures have gotten worse.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> They basically have to.   While theres not a set number set by the gov't like Shanghai, they still had to tell them a certain number or percentage for the OC mayor and DeSantis to sign off on their reopening
> 
> Now I do not know if they have to go to them to up their capacity or not, but really don't think they have.
> 
> I think the attendance numbers were just that low to start



Yup. Just like with everything else, they need approval to increase capacity. Florida isnt ready for an increase. When they are, and if the out-of-town/AP ratio stays 50/50, they’ll raise the capacity if/when they feel they’re ready to


----------



## mmackeymouse

Farro said:


> Then dont go if you dont trust them.
> 
> Your idea of making it so expensive so it would limit attendance only to the haves vs the have nots isn't going to happen.



Will it not? Before this whole pandemic started, I distinctly remember it being discussed that the only way for them to control attendance, because the attendance was getting out of control, was to raise prices. 

Wouldn't this follow the same logic? 

Like someone else said supply and demand in this situation is so tricky....if they allow it to be too crowded, people are going to stop coming which solves the demand problem, but also is a money problem. If the crowds are low, it causes a fiscal issue, but it also drives up demand, and then...it's a cycle.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.
> 
> And there shall be peace in all the lands...



Well, it's hard to know what it will be like when we get there is the problem.  I'm comfortable with what I'm seeing for weekday crowds but not so much for weekends.  I guess we'll just leave a park if it seems too crowded and maybe ask if we can switch our park reservation to a less crowded park.

I'll also say that it annoys me to see ppl on here (not you) laughing at other's concerns.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> Well, it's hard to know what it will be like when we get there is the problem.  I'm comfortable with what I'm seeing for weekday crowds but not so much for weekends.
> 
> I'll also say that it annoys me to see ppl on here (not you) laughing at other's concerns.



I'm not laughing. But people are looking for reassurance that is impossible to give.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> I'm not laughing. But people are looking for reassurance that is impossible to give.



I said "not you".


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Will it not? Before this whole pandemic started, I distinctly remember it being discussed that the only way for them to control attendance, because the attendance was getting out of control, was to raise prices.
> 
> Wouldn't this follow the same logic?
> 
> Like someone else said supply and demand in this situation is so tricky....if they allow it to be too crowded, people are going to stop coming which solves the demand problem, but also is a money problem. If the crowds are low, it causes a fiscal issue, but it also drives up demand, and then...it's a cycle.



And that didnt work. They raised ticket prices, and people still went. 

The low crowds might have drawn some people in. But most are people that love Disney and want to be at Disney and chose to go regardless of the crowds. 

There’s also a lot of people that said it didnt feel like “Disney” when there were low crowds in July.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> I said "not you".



I was typing before you put that. Apologies!


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> I was typing before you put that. Apologies!



Ah, okay - there are ppl on here that continue to react with a laughing emoji whenever someone expresses concerns about crowds and it's just really getting on my nerves.  It's passive aggressive and rude in my opinion.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Dentam said:


> *Well, it's hard to know what it will be like when we get there is the problem.*  I'm comfortable with what I'm seeing for weekday crowds but not so much for weekends.  I guess we'll just leave a park if it seems too crowded and maybe ask if we can switch our park reservation to a less crowded park.
> 
> I'll also say that it annoys me to see ppl on here (not you) laughing at other's concerns.



Exactly. 

And, because it seems to change on a week by week basis.....someone who was there last week may have been gobsmacked, because they were going based on their comfort from a week before, and so on and so forth. 

It's almost like you have to be comfortable with the last picture you saw....times two. Just imagine the last picture and double it, because that COULD be what you are going to be running into.


----------



## skeeter31

Dentam said:


> Ah, okay - there are ppl on here that continue to react with a laughing emoji whenever someone expresses concerns about crowds and it's just really getting on my nerves.  It's passive aggressive and rude in my opinion.


Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.


----------



## Farro

mmackeymouse said:


> Will it not? Before this whole pandemic started, I distinctly remember it being discussed that the only way for them to control attendance, because the attendance was getting out of control, was to raise prices.
> 
> Wouldn't this follow the same logic?
> 
> Like someone else said supply and demand in this situation is so tricky....if they allow it to be too crowded, people are going to stop coming which solves the demand problem, but also is a money problem. If the crowds are low, it causes a fiscal issue, but it also drives up demand, and then...it's a cycle.



Talk about bad optics...

Hi everyone. Due to Covid risks and people being uncomfortable with crowd levels, we have decided to raise prices enough so that most of you will not be able to afford it anymore. But its okay because those who can will get to experience an exclusivity that you never will.  Have a magical day!


----------



## Dentam

mmackeymouse said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And, because it seems to change on a week by week basis.....someone who was there last week may have been gobsmacked, because they were going based on their comfort from a week before, and so on and so forth.
> 
> It's almost like you have to be comfortable with the last picture you saw....times two. Just imagine the last picture and double it, because that COULD be what you are going to be running into.



Yep, I agree - I think we'll just have to have backup plans in mind in case crowd levels are beyond what we are comfortable with when we arrive.


----------



## Dentam

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.



What's interesting is this is coming from at least one person who I thought I had "ignored".


----------



## Jennasis

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.



Incorrect.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.



Its the passive aggressive emoji. Used as “I dont like what you have to say, but I cant argue it, so I’m just going to “laugh” and hope thats enough”. Its also used by people on your ignore lists so they can let you know they’re still around


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.


...I couldn’t resist


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dentam said:


> What's interesting is this is coming from at least one person who I thought I had "ignored".


Just because they are ignored I don’t think their reactions are also ignored


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> People won't go if they aren't comfortable. Others will go if they are comfortable.
> 
> *And there shall be peace in all the lands...*



All the lands .... other than anywhere on the internet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Does it matter though? Like others have said the parks are no where near regular capacity,  sure the weekends are busier but not undoable.



I would say it matters for people deciding to make a trip or not ...

When they are charging full price but have reduced hours, no meet and greets, no parade, no fireworks, reduced food offerings, etc, one of the big motivators to go was that everything was a near walk on

Is it enough to lose all those things but no waits are 30 mins instead of 60?

And maybe we aren't there yet or it is just at select times , etc but for people on the fence I could see it being a factor


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Talk about bad optics...
> 
> Hi everyone. Due to Covid risks and people being uncomfortable with crowd levels, we have decided to raise prices enough so that most of you will not be able to afford it anymore. But its okay because those who can will get to experience an exclusivity that you never will.  Have a magical day!



I've been out of the loop for the last few days, which probably equates to a hundred pages now... _please_ tell me they didn't just raise prices?


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> I've been out of the loop for the last few days, which probably equates to a hundred pages now... _please_ tell me they didn't just raise prices?


 
They didnt.


----------



## JacknSally

*Now I’m extra hesitant to laugh react at the comments that seem like jokes, just in case I misunderstood them   *


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would say it matters for people deciding to make a trip or not ...
> 
> When they are charging full price but have reduced hours, no meet and greets, no parade, no fireworks, reduced food offerings, etc, one of the big motivators to go was that everything was a near walk on
> 
> Is it enough to lose all those things but no waits are 30 mins instead of 60?
> 
> And maybe we aren't there yet or it is just at select times , etc but for people on the fence I could see it being a factor



In a perfect world, shouldn't the increased crowds - if they remain at a steady increase - lead to increasing hrs again?
Isn't that the way it should work?

In a perfect world?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> In a perfect world, shouldn't the increased crowds - if they remain at a steady increase - lead to increasing hrs again?
> Isn't that the way it should work?
> 
> In a perfect world?



Theoretically - and maybe they could increase hours at least on the weekends?

And there are a lot of words to describe the world in 2020, but I think "perfect" is not one of them


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *Now I’m extra hesitant to laugh at react at the comments that seem like jokes, just in case I misunderstood them   *



Feel free to laugh in a joyous or mocking manner on my posts. I can take it!


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> Theoretically - and maybe they could increase hours at least on the weekends?
> 
> And there are a lot of words to describe the world in 2020, but I think "perfect" is not one of them


When we go, we usually don't go to the actual parks on weekend days even before covid.  Weekends are always more crowded.  We always made them travel days and hung around the resort or Disney Springs or ate at other resorts and explored.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Feel free to laugh in a joyous or mocking manner on my posts. I can take it!



Me as well. I’m used to it. I know who does it to troll and who genuinely thinks I’m funny


----------



## Dentam

gottalovepluto said:


> Just because they are ignored I don’t think their reactions are also ignored



Well, that's annoying.  I can take it also, just pointing out that the ppl who do it are jerks.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would say it matters for people deciding to make a trip or not ...
> 
> When they are charging full price but have reduced hours, no meet and greets, no parade, no fireworks, reduced food offerings, etc, one of the big motivators to go was that everything was a near walk on
> 
> Is it enough to lose all those things but no waits are 30 mins instead of 60?
> 
> And maybe we aren't there yet or it is just at select times , etc but for people on the fence I could see it being a factor


Fair point  
Im just going on the fact that nothing is guaranteed anymore and hasn't for a while .
Old weeks that used to be slow weren't anymore so for me it's been expect nothing for years now 
Right now actually it's a bit easier to plan as the crowds are low,  especially weekdays,  with a slow increase every week and weekends being busier,  so it's easier to predict


----------



## Farro

Amy11401 said:


> When we go, we usually don't go to the actual parks on weekend days even before covid.  Weekends are always more crowded.  We always made them travel days and hung around the resort or Disney Springs or ate at other resorts and explored.



I also think a lot right now has to do with with everyone's own bubble.

If you are used to (during covid) lately no crowds or really not seeing people, I can see how its concerning. 
But if in a big city like me, you are used to being piled upon in Target (during covid), so crowds aren't as concerning.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> Well, that's annoying.  I can take it also, just pointing out that the ppl who do it are jerks.



Sometimes I look back to see if what I said was actually funny.


----------



## anthony2k7

mmackeymouse said:


> But, the point is...if in fact there is no cap right now....someone may be comfortable based on the pictures they are seeing. Someone may be comfortable based on certain percentages that were thrown out in the beginning. But, if there really is NO limit....someone who is comfortable about something reasonable may not be so comfortable with no holds barred.



Yep, and ultimately, you won't know how busy it is on any one day until you get there - when it's too late to cancel.


----------



## Dentam

From another thread on here today:

We just gave up and left MK. Complete madhouse. Waited 30 minutes for magic flippin carpets, with maskless family behind me that I had to remind to keep to their marker EVERY SINGLE TIME the line moved—they were so close they kept bumping into me before I asked them to move back. Couldn't even get into tiki room as it was full. Unreal.

And this post:

Just back from DHS today. HOT HOT and HOT. It is nothing like the first few weeks the parks were open. The lines for rides are all long and people everywhere, It is hard to get used to the idea of waiting in line to get into the shops, even the Black Spire Marketplace or into Baseline. You can find nice quiet pockets of no people, we watched the Mickey cavalcade roll past and there were only 3 or 4 people. Now and then the park feels empty, but for those wishing for low crowds, that seems to be early mornings only. We had a great time, but it would be difficult for those who want to do it all.


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> From another thread on here today:
> 
> We just gave up and left MK. Complete madhouse. Waited 30 minutes for magic flippin carpets, with maskless family behind me that I had to remind to keep to their marker EVERY SINGLE TIME the line moved—they were so close they kept bumping into me before I asked them to move back. Couldn't even get into tiki room as it was full. Unreal.
> 
> And this post:
> 
> Just back from DHS today. HOT HOT and HOT. It is nothing like the first few weeks the parks were open. The lines for rides are all long and people everywhere, It is hard to get used to the idea of waiting in line to get into the shops, even the Black Spire Marketplace or into Baseline. You can find nice quiet pockets of no people, we watched the Mickey cavalcade roll past and there were only 3 or 4 people. Now and then the park feels empty, but for those wishing for low crowds, that seems to be early mornings only. We had a great time, but it would be difficult for those who want to do it all.



I fully get those reports would make some people uncomfortable. 

For me, those reports get me slightly excited that people are starting to feel better about coming back!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> Am I allowed to complain about crowds yet?
> 
> I thought last weekend was supposed to be a one-off because it was locals' last hurrah before school started. Sounds like this weekend is more of the same.
> 
> I'm becoming very, very concerned about our September trip.



While no one can predict crowds at the moment, and anyone going should prepare themselves for any scenario including that it could be more crowded than they’re comfortable with ...

MANY families go on vacations in August before school starts. Many parts of the country don’t start school until Sept. 1 at the earliest. Many after Labor Day. August is always busier with families than September. Always. Especially in those final weeks leading up to Labor Day.

Families are hesitant to pull kids out of school in September to begin with. I don’t see that being any different this year. Virtual learning in most districts will be more intensive than the emergency crisis learning from the spring and include live instruction. Many districts have implemented travel restriction/quarantines as well. Many may even be less flexible on approving vacations as excused absences. All the parents I know are hoping for stability for their kids in the first part of this school year, whether they are virtual or in person. Nobody I know would even think about pulling their kid out for a vacation at the beginning of this school year after the chaos of the spring and how last year ended. 

While you should be prepared for any scenario if you’re traveling soon, I don’t really foresee some huge spike in crowds shortly after school begins.


----------



## Jrb1979

When school starts back up in the next week I can see crowds dropping again. What do I know according to some I'm a non Disney fan that shouldn't be posting here.


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> From another thread on here today:
> 
> We just gave up and left MK. Complete madhouse. Waited 30 minutes for magic flippin carpets, with maskless family behind me that I had to remind to keep to their marker EVERY SINGLE TIME the line moved—they were so close they kept bumping into me before I asked them to move back. Couldn't even get into tiki room as it was full. Unreal.
> 
> And this post:
> 
> Just back from DHS today. HOT HOT and HOT. It is nothing like the first few weeks the parks were open. The lines for rides are all long and people everywhere, It is hard to get used to the idea of waiting in line to get into the shops, even the Black Spire Marketplace or into Baseline. You can find nice quiet pockets of no people, we watched the Mickey cavalcade roll past and there were only 3 or 4 people. Now and then the park feels empty, but for those wishing for low crowds, that seems to be early mornings only. We had a great time, but it would be difficult for those who want to do it all.



Obviously this is a lie. Magic Carpets is never a 30 minute line. Its always longer


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Obviously this is a lie. Magic Carpets is never a 30 minute line. Its always longer



I knew you'd enjoy that one!  lol


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> When school starts back up in the next week I can see crowds dropping again. What do I know according to some I'm a non Disney fan that shouldn't be posting here.


Is that better or worse than "just a troll" like i supposedly am?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Sometimes I look back to see if what I said was actually funny.



What do you mean @Farro is funny?  Like some sort of clown here for your amusement?


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> *I'm a non Disney fan*



Admitting it is a step forward towards progress. I’m proud of you


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> What do you mean @Farro is funny?  Like some sort of clown here for your amusement?






(us Italians always have this on stand-by)


----------



## osufeth24

I really wish my buddy wasn't coming down for labor day weekend lol

Kind of nervous to see what HS will be like


----------



## mmackeymouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would say it matters for people deciding to make a trip or not ...
> 
> When they are charging full price but have reduced hours, no meet and greets, no parade, no fireworks, reduced food offerings, etc, one of the big motivators to go was that everything was a near walk on
> 
> Is it enough to lose all those things but no waits are 30 mins instead of 60?
> 
> And maybe we aren't there yet or it is just at select times , etc but for people on the fence I could see it being a factor



Well put. 

I think the people who are getting hit the hardest are those with late August/early September trips. Because, about the time that it was time to make a decision of do we go, or do we not?, things were looking pretty reasonable. Well, now things are looking decidedly less reasonable, and it is too late for those people to cancel. (without penalties and/or huge inconvenience) On top of that, there is an assumption that September will be lower crowds, but no one really knows anything, because...this is such a unique situation. So, people kind of have to guess/hope on what September will look like. 







Dentam said:


> From another thread on here today:
> 
> We just gave up and left MK. Complete madhouse. Waited 30 minutes for magic flippin carpets, with maskless family behind me that I had to remind to keep to their marker EVERY SINGLE TIME the line moved—they were so close they kept bumping into me before I asked them to move back. Couldn't even get into tiki room as it was full. Unreal.
> 
> And this post:
> 
> Just back from DHS today. HOT HOT and HOT. It is nothing like the first few weeks the parks were open. The lines for rides are all long and people everywhere, It is hard to get used to the idea of waiting in line to get into the shops, even the Black Spire Marketplace or into Baseline. You can find nice quiet pockets of no people, we watched the Mickey cavalcade roll past and there were only 3 or 4 people. Now and then the park feels empty, but for those wishing for low crowds, that seems to be early mornings only. We had a great time, but it would be difficult for those who want to do it all.



Welp, definitely didn't need to read that today. 

Here's the thing. I get we're distancing. I get lines may seem longer because of it. But, madhouse is TOO busy. The park(s), in this pandemic, should never have so many people in it that it can be referred to as a "madhouse." 




MickeyWaffles said:


> While no one can predict crowds at the moment, and anyone going should prepare themselves for any scenario including that it could be more crowded than they’re comfortable with ...
> 
> MANY families go on vacations in August before school starts. Many parts of the country don’t start school until Sept. 1 at the earliest. Many after Labor Day. August is always busier with families than September. Always. Especially in those final weeks leading up to Labor Day.
> 
> Families are hesitant to pull kids out of school in September to begin with. I don’t see that being any different this year. Virtual learning in most districts will be more intensive than the emergency crisis learning from the spring and include live instruction. Many districts have implemented travel restriction/quarantines as well. Many may even be less flexible on approving vacations as excused absences. All the parents I know are hoping for stability for their kids in the first part of this school year, whether they are virtual or in person. Nobody I know would even think about pulling their kid out for a vacation at the beginning of this school year after the chaos of the spring and how last year ended.
> 
> *While you should be prepared for any scenario if you’re traveling soon, I don’t really foresee some huge spike in crowds shortly after school begins.*



Well, I don't think so either. That's why we kept our trip on the books. But, after seeing this weekend and last, I am pretty tense. People thought last weekend would be the peak, and then this weekend outdid it. And, if MK is a madhouse now, what is it going to be on Labor Day weekend? 

Just gonna cross my fingers and pray at this point. Not much else to do.


----------



## osufeth24

mmackeymouse said:


> Well put.
> 
> I think the people who are getting hit the hardest are those with late August/early September trips. Because, about the time that it was time to make a decision of do we go, or do we not?, things were looking pretty reasonable. Well, now things are looking decidedly less reasonable, and it is too late for those people to cancel. (without penalties and/or huge inconvenience) On top of that, there is an assumption that September will be lower crowds, but no one really knows anything, because...this is such a unique situation. So, people kind of have to guess/hope on what September will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, definitely didn't need to read that today.
> 
> Here's the thing. I get we're distancing. I get lines may seem longer because of it. But, madhouse is TOO busy. The park(s), in this pandemic, should never have so many people in it that it can be referred to as a "madhouse."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think so either. That's why we kept our trip on the books. But, after seeing this weekend and last, I am pretty tense. People thought last weekend would be the peak, and then this weekend outdid it. And, if MK is a madhouse now, what is it going to be on Labor Day weekend?
> 
> Just gonna cross my fingers and pray at this point. Not much else to do.



madhouse is all relative though.  For all I know that poster was expecting completely empty parks, and having any resembles of a crowd is a madhouse.

I don't think it's all that terrible because I just looked a little while ago was able to book a park reservation for MK today if I wanted to head over.

Looking at wait times at this moment, they're all decent (SM 20 min, Big Thunder 35 min, 7DMT 40 min)  The longest is Splash at 55


Even pre covid you'd have people say "I couldn't believe how packed the park was today!"  Then someone else there at same time say "It was less crowded than I expected to be, and didn't find it all that bad"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mmackeymouse said:


> Well put.
> 
> I think the people who are getting hit the hardest are those with late August/early September trips. Because, about the time that it was time to make a decision of do we go, or do we not?, things were looking pretty reasonable. Well, now things are looking decidedly less reasonable, and it is too late for those people to cancel. (without penalties and/or huge inconvenience) On top of that, there is an assumption that September will be lower crowds, but no one really knows anything, because...this is such a unique situation. So, people kind of have to guess/hope on what September will look like.



I do think we need to not overreact though as I saw.lots of reports from the past few days that still talked of super low crowds and saw someone rode Flights of Passage 7 times in a day, etc.  It does seem like crowds have ticked up a bit and weekends especially being a bit "worse" but I think this is more of "one warning indicator" to be aware of vs big negative 

Also some passholders just saw their blackouts end and I believe schools in that area just went back or are just going back soon

Long story short (too late!) I think you should be fine, specifically on weekdays but yeah, just another thing for people traveling now/soon to be anxious about


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> madhouse is all relative though.  For all I know that poster was expecting completely empty parks, and having an resembles of a crows is a madhouse.



And even bloggers and vloggers have admitted that they’ve taken pictures of completely empty areas while they could walk around the corner and its a lot busier than where they just were. Its all optics. Pictures dont really tell the full park’s worth of a story. Yes, the parks are busier now than they were just a few weeks ago, but theres not 10s of thousands of people in the parks. The wait times are still very manageable. But it should have been obvious from the start that as we got further from the opening, and more people saying its very safe, more people would feel comfortable to come out to the parks. That along with the Silver passes coming back add to larger crowds


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> madhouse is all relative though.  For all I know that poster was expecting completely empty parks, and having an resembles of a crows is a madhouse.
> 
> I don't think it's all that terrible because I just looked a little while ago was able to book a park reservation for MK today if I wanted to head over.
> 
> Looking at wait times at this moment, they're all decent (SM 20 min, Big Thunder 35 min, 7DMT 40 min)  The longest is Splash at 55
> 
> 
> Even pre covid you'd have people say "I couldn't believe how packed the park was today!"  Then someone else there at same time say "It was less crowded than I expected to be, and didn't find it all that bad"


I like to think that but... I just know the day Disney World threw their hands up and decided no one was coming was their lowest crowd point


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> When school starts back up in the next week I can see crowds dropping again. What do I know according to some I'm a non Disney fan that shouldn't be posting here.


well some schools have been back for a couple of weeks already


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Is that better or worse than "just a troll" like i supposedly am?


At least like always, you have each other!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> well some schools have been back for a couple of weeks already



Some have. And many don’t start until late August. And many don’t start until after Sept. 1 or Labor Day. August is always busier with families than September is with people doing vacations before their school year kicks off.


----------



## mmackeymouse

osufeth24 said:


> madhouse is all relative though.  For all I know that poster was expecting completely empty parks, and having any resembles of a crowd is a madhouse.
> 
> I don't think it's all that terrible because I just looked a little while ago was able to book a park reservation for MK today if I wanted to head over.
> 
> Looking at wait times at this moment, they're all decent (SM 20 min, Big Thunder 35 min, 7DMT 40 min)  The longest is Splash at 55
> 
> 
> Even pre covid you'd have people say "I couldn't believe how packed the park was today!"  Then someone else there at same time say "It was less crowded than I expected to be, and didn't find it all that bad"



I will answer in sequence, so if my response seems choppy that's why. 

Sure, it's relative. That said, if the poster is on the DisBoards and reporting back, I have to presume they have a familiarity with what pre-covid crowds are like, what recent crowds and wait times have been like, etc. So, if they are saying it's a madhouse, I tend to believe them. I think judging by photos, it's much more likely that the person was right and it really WAS a madhouse, than it is that they were expecting an empty park. Again, I feel like if it's ever at a point that it could be interpreted as a madhouse, it's too busy. Even if it could just be interpreted that way. No one was saying it was a madhouse 2 weeks into it being open. 

That doesn't make me feel good. If MK is as busy as reports and photos have shown, and they are still letting people in? Eek. 

Wait times still look pretty awful to me. 60 mins for Pirates, 30 minutes for It's a Small World. But, for me it's not even about the wait times. Yes, walk-ons would be great. And, yes, I am a little sour that our EMM we had paid for so that we could have low crowds was cancelled, especially considering how things are now. But, for me, it's all about the "feel" of it. The walkways, the bathrooms, the shops. There is a palpable feeling when it is busy that isn't there when it's not. At least for me. Sort of a claustrophobic type feeling. I'm happy to wait in line if it means that the rest of the park feels more open and free and light. If I'm waiting line AND it's congested in the common areas....no bueno.


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this had been posted yet, but looks like some testing of the Peoplemover has started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294420740666806272


----------



## Dentam

Unfortunately the People Mover isn't supposed to be open again until late October.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
So avoid if you can the weekends


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends



Sorry about your job interview.  I've been quietly looking also but not much out there.

Sadly the general public can be disappointing,  at best.

Find a good movie to watch tonight. Any suggestions?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Sorry about your job interview.  I've been quietly looking also but not much out there.
> 
> Sadly the general public can be disappointing,  at best.
> 
> Find a good movie to watch tonight. Any suggestions?


I've been actively looking since June, not to derail the thread, but it's been pretty bad, even all the ones that are supposed to be hiring aren't really. Love that finally Disney jobs has some openings but mostly for Vero Beach and management and web development here in Celebration. Nothing at Universal and Sea World is looking for lifeguards (46 year old here) so that's a no go


----------



## sara_s

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends


Sorry to hear that. I'm hoping when we go during the 1st week of Sept that mornings will be doable. Would love some Homecomin' lunch!


----------



## osufeth24

sara_s said:


> Sorry to hear that. I'm hoping when we go during the 1st week of Sept that mornings will be doable. Would love some Homecomin' lunch!



I'm doin Homecomin for Dinner Fri night of Labor Day.  My plan is just park in Orange, go there, and get out of there.  Not going anywhere near WoD area (where some of the heaviest crowds seem to be)


----------



## shoreward

These face masks, which have been on sale for $14.99 at Office Depot, are now a coupon item at Costco for $11.99.  Even though I’m not short on disposable masks, I bought a box.  It was too good a price to pass up, especially since I think masks are going to be needed for awhile.  When Costco first started selling these, a couple of months ago, the per box cost was about $19.95

https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7463419/BYD-Care-3-Ply-Pleated-Disposable/


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I'm doin Homecomin for Dinner Fri night of Labor Day.  My plan is just park in Orange, go there, and get out of there.  Not going anywhere near WoD area (where some of the heaviest crowds seem to be)



I think you'll have a great time! Sounds like you have a good plan.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Some have. And many don’t start until late August. And many don’t start until after Sept. 1 or Labor Day. August is always busier with families than September is with people doing vacations before their school year kicks off.



September/October has actually become much busier over the last few years. I started doing those trips yearly about 5 years ago. 2015-2016 was basically walk on for every ride, non-congested theme parks. Then in 2017 it picked up. I assumed at the time it was just because of Pandora. Then 2018 was even busier. And last year I went in September and October and both were crazy busy. I dont think it’ll be “busy” this fall, but its certainly not the slow season it once was. 



yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends



First off, I’m sorry about the job interview. That really sucks 

I dont understand how the parks, and Disney springs could be so night and day with enforcement. you’d think theyd have a handle of their entire property, not just the parks.


----------



## mmackeymouse

I'm sorry, @yulilin3, to hear about your evening. Why are people so rude?

I just don't understand why Disney Springs can't get its act together. I know that it is desperately needed income. And, I know that they are dealing with not only their own buildings, but also many, many third parties as well, so they have to get people in the doors for those vendors. And, I get that it is an open-air environment. 

But, DS has been an issue from the jump, just about. Surely, they could have come up with some creative way to manage the crowds by now.


----------



## Vern60

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately the laughing emoji is probably the worst of the choices Disboards has under the like option. It’s almost never used by someone genuinely laughing with the poster at a joke, and only used by people laughing at a poster’s opinion.


Well that's rather annoying to hear, I honestly have never even thought about using it for anything other than chuckling at someone's joke, huh. Maybe I'm naive. I tell ya, political correctness, so now I can't use the laughing emoji to laugh at a joke for fear of offending something thinking I'm laughing at their opinion, again, huh.


----------



## Vern60

Dentam said:


> Ah, okay - there are ppl on here that continue to react with a laughing emoji whenever someone expresses concerns about crowds and it's just really getting on my nerves.  It's passive aggressive and rude in my opinion.


Well, you should call them out by name, otherwise you're giving the rest of us who may want to laugh at a joke a bad rap!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hi broken record here. I get complaining about crowds in the context of boo this sucks I wanted short waits, but I really think that if it makes someone uncomfortable from a pandemic perspective considering postponing might be a good idea. Whether the parks themselves are crowded or not there’s a pretty good chance you’ll be in a crowded situation temporarily.

People seeing low crowds on social media and then choosing to come because of those when they otherwise would not feel safe shouldn’t feel duped or deceived by Disney if they see heavier crowds or if Disney does publicly increase capacity.


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi broken record here. I get complaining about crowds in the context of boo this sucks I wanted short waits, but I really think that if it makes someone uncomfortable from a pandemic perspective considering postponing might be a good idea. Whether the parks themselves are crowded or not there’s a pretty good chance you’ll be in a crowded situation temporarily.
> 
> People seeing low crowds on social media and then choosing to come because of those when they otherwise would not feel safe shouldn’t feel duped or deceived by Disney if they see heavier crowds or if Disney does publicly increase capacity.


Precisely. If you’re worried about the walkways and bathrooms and such being a bit congested, that’s going to be the case at some point regardless of what capacity the parks are at and this isn’t the best time for you to go then. If you’re having reservations about the congestion, back out now rather than getting there and realizing you’re not comfortable. However, if you know you’ll be ok in those situations, as infrequent as they may be, then now is the best time to go.

People using the term, madhouse, to describe the parks, even people who post on Disboards is difficult to judge at this time. People saying that may not have been to the parks in a year or so and were seeing the pictures of the parks completely empty but had a few instances of congestion and broke out the madhouse word. Others may have been going regularly since reopening, enjoying the lower crowds, and the first sign they start picking up they immediately overinflate their judgement of it and call it a madhouse. Others may just want to scare others off from coming so more park reservations open up for them. You can never know.

But the moral of the story is, if looking at the pictures and reading the reports at this point make you upset and worried and all you want to do is complain about it on a message board, it probably isn’t the best idea to visit Disney right now.


----------



## Dentam

Vern60 said:


> Well, you should call them out by name, otherwise you're giving the rest of us who may want to laugh at a joke a bad rap!



I have in the past but my post was deleted.  lol

It's pretty obvious when someone is laughing at a joke vs. laughing at someone's genuine concerns about returning to the parks.


----------



## Dentam

skeeter31 said:


> But the moral of the story is, if looking at the pictures and reading the reports at this point make you upset and worried and all you want to do is complain about it on a message board, it probably isn’t the best idea to visit Disney right now.



Sorry, but this attitude of if you have an issue with it, don't come, doesn't fly with me.  It's the same kind of argument ppl who don't want to wear masks use.  Everyone should be following the rules about wearing masks and social distancing and Disney should be enforcing these rules.  It sounds like they've been doing a pretty good job of it up to this point, but it should be pointed out when they aren't and to do so isn't just "complaining".


----------



## mellvswdw1

Hi all...I’ve been following this thread for a bit for our July/August trip. I never reported back. So, I’m a DVC owner and an AP holder. I will say that while we were there for 8 days I was super impressed with the cast, the cleanliness of the parks and DS and people for the most part. I’m really not a mask lover however I follow the “rules” and respect the businesses that implement those and social distancing. We(my 4 & 6 year old) complied and worked hard at making sure we didn’t make people feel uncomfortable. There were a few times that I can count on one hand that I was super annoyed or put off by others behavior.

So, we had a Disney Cruise that got canceled in mid October. Knowing this was a possibility I went ahead and booked the time we would have been on the cruise with points. We we’re planning on taking our daughter out for three school days(approved by the principal) so we could do land and sea. I’ve now moved the points around so we will be able to go late Thursday night through Labor Day and we will take a mid October trip, basically the same way as the September trip. So now she will only have one day out of school.

I’m fully expecting the September trip to be more crazy than July and possibly October.  Having just experiencing Disney a few weeks ago, I’m feeling good about both trips. I recently went into a local grocery store and was more disturbed than any day at Disney.  I won’t let my guard down we will be doing everything we did in July.  My thought is even if it’s busier it still won’t be as bad as it has been in the last 10 years I’ve gone in October. I’m super excited that we may be able to see our “friends”(equity actors) on the streets of MK and DHS, and live shows.

I will say that even though everything was basically a walk on at times it was depressing. Like seeing people take their own luggage up atJambo house and nothing being open, and AK was soooooo dead, it just hurt my heart to see cast members asking us to stay on triceratop spin a few times to give them something to do. I know we want to be safe but I’m ready and hoping to have things back to a more normal way of business.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> September/October has actually become much busier over the last few years. I started doing those trips yearly about 5 years ago. 2015-2016 was basically walk on for every ride, non-congested theme parks. Then in 2017 it picked up. I assumed at the time it was just because of Pandora. Then 2018 was even busier. And last year I went in September and October and both were crazy busy. I dont think it’ll be “busy” this fall, but its certainly not the slow season it once was.



I agree on late September and October, but isn’t early September after Labor Day still pretty quiet? We used to be September people until our trip was derailed by Hurricane Irma in 2017 and we swore not to go during peak hurricane season again, no matter how tempting the lower crowds were. Haven’t been in September since then.


----------



## skeeter31

Dentam said:


> Sorry, but this attitude of if you have an issue with it, don't come, doesn't fly with me.  It's the same kind of argument ppl who don't want to wear masks use.  Everyone should be following the rules about wearing masks and social distancing and Disney should be enforcing these rules.  It sounds like they've been doing a pretty good job of it up to this point, but it should be pointed out when they aren't and to do so isn't just "complaining".


I’m not talking about masks at all though. I meant it solely from a perspective of if looking at pictures of larger crowds at Disney makes you feel uncomfortable, then going to Disney right now isn’t the right choice.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Sorry about your job interview.  I've been quietly looking also but not much out there.
> 
> Sadly the general public can be disappointing,  at best.
> 
> Find a good movie to watch tonight. Any suggestions?


Yes, I watched with my kids on Disney+ "The Black Hole", man, probably one of the best movies I've ever seen! NOT!!! haha. Was a little humorous though as I kept thinking the little robot was almost a precursor to R2D2


----------



## Dentam

skeeter31 said:


> I’m not talking about masks at all though. I meant it solely from a perspective of if looking at pictures of larger crowds at Disney makes you feel uncomfortable, then going to Disney right now isn’t the right choice.



I didn't say you were talking about masks.  Sigh


----------



## Dentam

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree on late September and October, but isn’t early September after Labor Day still pretty quiet? We used to be September people until our trip was derailed by Hurricane Irma in 2017 and we swore not to go during peak hurricane season again, no matter how tempting the lower crowds were. Haven’t been in September since then.



Yes, I've always preferred Labor Day week for the lower crowds.  Hoping it will be that way again this year once the holiday weekend is over.  It sounds like it should be based on Disney's decision to shorten park hours the day after Labor Day which I'm guessing is based on their assessment of bookings.


----------



## New Mouse

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm sorry, @yulilin3, to hear about your evening. Why are people so rude?
> 
> I just don't understand why Disney Springs can't get its act together. I know that it is desperately needed income. And, I know that they are dealing with not only their own buildings, but also many, many third parties as well, so they have to get people in the doors for those vendors. And, I get that it is an open-air environment.
> 
> But, DS has been an issue from the jump, just about. Surely, they could have come up with some creative way to manage the crowds by now.



You manage the crowds at springs by opening up boardwalk, waterparks allowing park hopping and keeping parks open later.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hi broken record here. I get complaining about crowds in the context of boo this sucks I wanted short waits, but I really think that if it makes someone uncomfortable from a pandemic perspective considering postponing might be a good idea. Whether the parks themselves are crowded or not there’s a pretty good chance you’ll be in a crowded situation temporarily.
> 
> People seeing low crowds on social media and then choosing to come because of those when they otherwise would not feel safe shouldn’t feel duped or deceived by Disney if they see heavier crowds or if Disney does publicly increase capacity.


Always the voice of reason.



MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree on late September and October, but isn’t early September after Labor Day still pretty quiet? We used to be September people until our trip was derailed by Hurricane Irma in 2017 and we swore not to go during peak hurricane season again, no matter how tempting the lower crowds were. Haven’t been in September since then.



We went 10 days after Irma and it was crowded. But that was technically the end of September, and it was very slow before and after the Hurricane hit up until we arrived because I remember looking at wait times and trip reports saying that people were cancelled on/cancelling due to Irma and the parks were desolate due to that. I do believe theres an early September pocket where parents just wont let their kids miss school and the parks die out, but from what I’ve seen, after about midway through the month, business picks up. Obviously thats all irrelevant when looking at potential crowds this year. It could really go either way. I wouldnt bank on it being dead because of the reduced hours, you just never know


----------



## osufeth24

Dentam said:


> I didn't say you were talking about masks.  Sigh



So why bring it up


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> Precisely. If you’re worried about the walkways and bathrooms and such being a bit congested, that’s going to be the case at some point regardless of what capacity the parks are at and this isn’t the best time for you to go then. If you’re having reservations about the congestion, back out now rather than getting there and realizing you’re not comfortable. However, if you know you’ll be ok in those situations, as infrequent as they may be, then now is the best time to go.
> 
> People using the term, madhouse, to describe the parks, even people who post on Disboards is difficult to judge at this time. People saying that may not have been to the parks in a year or so and were seeing the pictures of the parks completely empty but had a few instances of congestion and broke out the madhouse word. Others may have been going regularly since reopening, enjoying the lower crowds, and the first sign they start picking up they immediately overinflate their judgement of it and call it a madhouse. Others may just want to scare others off from coming so more park reservations open up for them. You can never know.
> 
> But the moral of the story is, if looking at the pictures and reading the reports at this point make you upset and worried and all you want to do is complain about it on a message board, it probably isn’t the best idea to visit Disney right now.



But not everyone can "back out now" without repercussions. It's not as cut and dry as "stay home or get over it." For us, we had till the 30 day mark to make a decision, and at the 30 day mark, things still seemed pretty reasonable. At this point, cancelling would mean a loss of thousands of dollars (2 BR at VGF) 



MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree on late September and October, but isn’t early September after Labor Day still pretty quiet? We used to be September people until our trip was derailed by Hurricane Irma in 2017 and we swore not to go during peak hurricane season again, no matter how tempting the lower crowds were. Haven’t been in September since then.



So, we did Labor Day weekend a few years ago. We had always heard that Labor Day was such a good time to go, and looked at the crowd calendars and what not. It all got rave reviews. Well, we went and the parks were jam-packed. Looked at TP when we got home, and they had listed the crowds at the parks as 7-8s. 

So, I'm not sure about Labor Day anymore. I still hear it's a good time to go. Looking at the historical calendar, the Sunday of Labor Day MK in 2017 was an 8, so....I don't really know.


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## mmackeymouse

New Mouse said:


> You manage the crowds at springs by opening up boardwalk, waterparks allowing park hopping and keeping parks open later.



I mean.....maybe. Although I tend to think a bulk of the crowds coming are locals, and I don't know that they would go to water parks, BW, etc instead of Springs. That may help with resort guests and maybe AP holders. 

Deni said it before....there is no investment in going to Disney Springs. So people go just to go, and they aren't too concerned about being "kicked out" because they haven't spent money on admission the same way they would in a park. 

Maybe impose a temporary parking fee? Resort guests and AP holders get free parking. Or maybe some sort of time limit? I dunno how to logistically make any of this work...I just wish they'd come up with something.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Yes, I watched with my kids on Disney+ "The Black Hole", man, probably one of the best movies I've ever seen! NOT!!! haha. Was a little humorous though as I kept thinking the little robot was almost a precursor to R2D2



I saw that yeats ago and agree! 

We decided on Howard. 
Okay, first minute and I already teared up.


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> So why bring it up



I was comparing it to when ppl who don't want to wear masks tell others just to stay home if it makes them uncomfortable.  Not sure what about that comparison was unclear.


----------



## Dentam

mmackeymouse said:


> So, we did Labor Day weekend a few years ago. We had always heard that Labor Day was such a good time to go, and looked at the crowd calendars and what not. It all got rave reviews. Well, we went and the parks were jam-packed. Looked at TP when we got home, and they had listed the crowds at the parks as 7-8s.
> 
> So, I'm not sure about Labor Day anymore. I still hear it's a good time to go. Looking at the historical calendar, the Sunday of Labor Day MK in 2017 was an 8, so....I don't really know.



Labor Day weekend is the last holiday weekend of the summer and is busy.  It's the week after that is nice and quiet normally. I had an entire elevator to myself on ToT when I went that week in 2018!  I had never seen the parks so empty and it made for an amazing and relaxing trip.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> And most of the crowd’s are still leaving mid-day? I planned my reservations around the resorts I’m staying at. Poly villas, I’m going to MK and EPCOT/DHS while I’m at BCV so we’re still able to take an hour or two break for the pool and not have to worry about not getting things done with the current wait times as is. Only tough one to take a break is Animal Kingdom, and thats the hardest to plow through an entire day during the summer


We found that the first hour and last 2-3 hours of each day were the best for lower crowds. Heat definitely chases people away by 5 pm or so.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> So, we did Labor Day weekend a few years ago. We had always heard that Labor Day was such a good time to go, and looked at the crowd calendars and what not. It all got rave reviews. Well, we went and the parks were jam-packed. Looked at TP when we got home, and they had listed the crowds at the parks as 7-8s.
> 
> So, I'm not sure about Labor Day anymore. I still hear it's a good time to go. Looking at the historical calendar, the Sunday of Labor Day MK in 2017 was an 8, so....I don't really know.



Yeah, I said the crowds were usually low AFTER Labor Day. I think the actual Labor Day weekend has always had typical holiday weekend crowds. We always arrived on Labor Day when we went, stayed a week and usually crowds were very very low during our trips after the holiday weekend passed.


----------



## Hettie

magickingdomprincess said:


> This won't help you now but just wanted to mention that you can book AP rates at UO hotels before you actually buy/upgrade to an AP.  Not sure your exact situation with your package but just wanted to mention it in case it might help in the future.



That’s a great tip, I’m a TA, so I knew about that, but not everyone would be aware. I was sad because if I had gone ahead and applied the AP and AP room rate to my package before SF was announced to close, I would have saved $200 since they were honoring the booked rates. I’ve been having this timing issue with everything lately, seems to be a phase.  But I suppose I am not psychic after all.


----------



## LaDonna

Mit88 said:


> We went 10 days after Irma and it was crowded. But that was technically the end of September, and it was very slow before and after the Hurricane hit up until we arrived because I remember looking at wait times and trip reports saying that people were cancelled on/cancelling due to Irma and the parks were desolate due to that. I do believe theres an early September pocket where parents just wont let their kids miss school and the parks die out, but from what I’ve seen, after about midway through the month, business picks up. Obviously thats all irrelevant when looking at potential crowds this year. It could really go either way. I wouldnt bank on it being dead because of the reduced hours, you just never know



for many years now our county here in Georgia has had a fall break for schools very last week of September.... We’ve been going to Disney a lot during this time..... Over the last several years a lot of other counties in the state have also adopted this fall break time..... I have noticed that Disney has also gotten a lot more crowded that last week,  I don’t know if that’s any correlation could be(Fyi our normal school start time is around 1st of August)


----------



## KBoopaloo

Dentam said:


> Labor Day weekend is the last holiday weekend of the summer and is busy.  It's the week after that is nice and quiet normally. I had an entire elevator to myself on ToT when I went that week in 2018!  I had never seen the parks so empty and it made for an amazing and relaxing trip.


I was also there that week and the Tuesday and Wednesday after Labor Day were the two quietest days I’ve spent at a Disney park in years. I was the only person eating upstairs at Columbia Harbour House on my MK day.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294731809243181056



Is it April 1st? Because I was told here that there is “No Demand” for theme parks. So theres no way this can be true


----------



## Dentam

KBoopaloo said:


> I was also there that week and the Tuesday and Wednesday after Labor Day were the two quietest days I’ve spent at a Disney park in years. I was the only person eating upstairs at Columbia Harbour House on my MK day.



I went to MNSSHP on Labor Day that year and even that wasn't very busy at all.  It was so much fun and I had planned to do the same party this year... oh well... maybe in 2021.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> We found that the first hour and last 2-3 hours of each day were the best for lower crowds. Heat definitely chases people away by 5 pm or so.



The heat never bothers me, Ive never had an issue when I go down there other than at Animal Kingdom. I usually take mid-day breaks just to get away from people for a little while. So early mornings and the last 2-3 hours works perfectly for my usual schedule


----------



## Leigh L

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I miss nighttime shows and events in general so much. Also, park-hopping. Sweet, sweet, park-hopping.
> 
> You don't know what you've got until it's gone


THIS. We wrap up our trip today and this was the biggie for us. We like parades, shows, character meets, etc, but the hopping we missed the most - and I wasn't sure we would ultimately miss it so much but we did.


anthony2k7 said:


> Crowding at DHS is already an issue inside the entrance early morning with everyone there trying to get into a BG. They need to solve that before they allow even more people into that situation by increasing capacity.


We were at DHS on Thursday and was kind of worried about what we might find in the morning. It honestly wasn't bad. Pulled up to toll booth line shortly before 9, they opened at 9:12. Parking, temp check, security, and tapping in were all a breeze and not the typical rope drop experience or people running around trying to get in first.  Not getting into the capacity debate, but this is what our experience was -

We found that once we moved out of the center of the park after tapping in, there was plenty of space to move about. We walked right into Galaxy's Edge, wasn't crowded there, mobile ordered some breakfast and sat at a table until we got our BG at 10 am. No lines for tables when we arrived or left. We also walked into Toy Story land after, enough room to walk around. Slinky had a line but it was easily social distanced walking through the land. The gathering seemed to be around MMRR. I'd guess a Sat or Sun would be busier than a Thursday (we avoided the parks on weekends after last Sunday at UO), but I didn't see any big mess at DHS that morning. If people didn't want to be in the a.m. crowd (we didn't), there were ways around it.

We did DHS mornings twice in late January, this was a very different experience.


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends



We left springs right after that empty pic I took around 3:30 at Wine Bar George. The place was filling up, noses were abundant, and social distancing had gone out the window. We also ran into a log jam of idgits at the Lime garage escalator where all piling onto the escalator with no spacing. It wasn't until DH and I stopped and waited for a good 10 feet of space that everybody else sheepishly backed off.


----------



## Mit88

Due to a lack of a lack of demand for theme parks, Universal has not only extended hours today, but for the next 2 weekends as well.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm seeing a lot more reports of people needed to go to the cooling tents at the entrances.  Just be aware that it is happening frequently and don't freak out if if happens to you.  Everyone that I've seen have to go to the tent has been fine withing 5 minutes.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 518814
> 
> 
> Due to a lack of a lack of demand for theme parks, Universal has not only extended hours today, but for the next 2 weekends as well.


hopefully they extend for Labor Day weekend too!


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> hopefully they extend for Labor Day weekend too!



They’ll probably extend them as long as people are coming in in droves. I wouldnt be surprised if Disney follows suit.


----------



## Eric Smith

Dentam said:


> Sorry, but this attitude of if you have an issue with it, don't come, doesn't fly with me.  It's the same kind of argument ppl who don't want to wear masks use.  Everyone should be following the rules about wearing masks and social distancing and Disney should be enforcing these rules.  It sounds like they've been doing a pretty good job of it up to this point, but it should be pointed out when they aren't and to do so isn't just "complaining".


I disagree.  If the crowd levels this weekend make someone uneasy, it’s probably a good idea to postpone the trip.  I would hate to spend the kind of money it costs to go to Disney and just be anxious the whole time.  It’s basically the reason that we cancelled our September trip.


----------



## TwoMisfits

It's funny folks are posting bad experiences at Disney Springs today.  Just saw a pic from my brother on Facebook, since his family made an unexpected trip down and hit TRex for dinner...Total wide spacing at the dinner hour in front of the place and every random nobody in the 2 pics posted (1 by the restaurant and 1 on a random spot) were all masked.

Just like the parks - it seems time and place may matter a lot to your experience...

PS - He and his family had a spectacular time...


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> I saw that yeats ago and agree!
> 
> We decided on Howard.
> Okay, first minute and I already teared up.



Oh my god. 

Everyone stop what you are doing and go watch 
Howard.  Now.


----------



## Jennasis

TwoMisfits said:


> It's funny folks are posting bad experiences at Disney Springs today.  Just saw a pic from my brother on Facebook, since his family made an unexpected trip down and hit TRex for dinner...Total wide spacing at the dinner hour in front of the place and every random nobody in the 2 pics posted (1 by the restaurant and 1 on a random spot) were all masked.
> 
> Just like the parks - it seems time and place may matter a lot to your experience...
> 
> PS - He and his family had a spectacular time...


If you look back a page or two you'll see the pic I posted at our late lunch at wine bar George today. Totally empty . By the time we finished eating the whole area was getting uncomfortably crowded for Covid times and mask compliance was slipping terribly.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Jennasis said:


> If you look back a page or two you'll see the pic I posted at our late lunch at wine bar George today. Totally empty . By the time we finished eating the whole area was getting uncomfortably crowded for Covid times and mask compliance was slipping terribly.



Right, he was there for dinner from 5-7pm...pretty empty in that area...and they said T-Rex was pretty empty (they ate inside and then walked the area afterwards...that's why I'm surprised...

Maybe the mid-afternoon crowd slipped before dinner hour got better again...


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> Right, he was there for dinner from 5-7pm...pretty empty in that area...and they said T-Rex was pretty empty (they ate inside and then walked the area afterwards...that's why I'm surprised...
> 
> Maybe the mid-afternoon crowd slipped before dinner hour got better again...



Ive seen many DS vlogs where the West Side would be empty, and the Marketplace is packed, and vice versa. Its just like anything else, Fantasyland could be packed will Tomorrowland is empty. But people move constantly, so crowds are ever changing. Disney cant dictate where people go, especially with no FP. 

The mask compliance issue NEEDS to be taken care of. How they’ve gone this long with non-compliance issues every day, its bad. Even if I havent been there physically, theres enough reports out there from different people to know its true


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Everyone stop what you are doing and go watch
> Howard.  Now.



*Sorry for the off topic but I just had to echo this. It was SO GOOD.*


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *Sorry for the off topic but I just had to echo this. It was SO GOOD.*



I'm watching Little Mermaid crying!


----------



## Anna_Sh

JacknSally said:


> *Now I’m extra hesitant to laugh at react at the comments that seem like jokes, just in case I misunderstood them   *


I feel like I should apologize to the people I thought I was laughing with, in case they think I’m laughing at them


----------



## Dentam

Eric Smith said:


> I disagree.  If the crowd levels this weekend make someone uneasy, it’s probably a good idea to postpone the trip.  I would hate to spend the kind of money it costs to go to Disney and just be anxious the whole time.  It’s basically the reason that we cancelled our September trip.



Agree to disagree.    As has been discussed in previous posts, not everyone can cancel (in my case I have a non-refundable DVC rental that I tried unsuccessfully to have re-rented) and aside from that, Disney needs to be ensuring that social distancing is possible in their parks.


----------



## Dentam

Anna_Sh said:


> I feel like I should apologize to the people I thought I was laughing with, in case they think I’m laughing at them



Didn't think this would become a whole thing, but I think it's pretty obvious when someone laughs at a post where someone is expressing concern about crowd levels vs laughing at a post where someone is being self deprecating or making a joke.  I think everyone knows the difference but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?


----------



## Anna_Sh

So, DFB is reporting that Islands of the Caribbean is back at F&W, but that it may only be open on weekends?

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...booth-is-back-open-in-epcot-but-for-how-long/


----------



## Mit88

Anna_Sh said:


> Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?



I dont believe MK has gotten them yet. I know AK and EPCOT definitely do


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hettie said:


> ...I’ve been having this timing issue with everything lately, seems to be a phase.


You are not alone! #Phase2020


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm seeing a lot more reports of people needed to go to the cooling tents at the entrances.  Just be aware that it is happening frequently and don't freak out if if happens to you.  Everyone that I've seen have to go to the tent has been fine withing 5 minutes.


I think the temp check thing is gonna be thrown out sooner rather than later by Disney...


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2020/08/mobile-dine-walk-up-waitlist-coming.html


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anna_Sh said:


> Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?



I can only speak for MK via Contemporary walkway and International Gateway - both were touchless.


----------



## Mal6586

Anna_Sh said:


> Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?


They haven’t been physically going through any bags since the reopening. The places that didn’t have the new fancy scanners had traditional metal detectors. You would just have to remove more things from your bag to put in a bin on the side before going through them, such as metal water bottles, external chargers, aerosol cans, and umbrellas.


----------



## brockash

skeeter31 said:


> Precisely. If you’re worried about the walkways and bathrooms and such being a bit congested, that’s going to be the case at some point regardless of what capacity the parks are at and this isn’t the best time for you to go then. If you’re having reservations about the congestion, back out now rather than getting there and realizing you’re not comfortable. However, if you know you’ll be ok in those situations, as infrequent as they may be, then now is the best time to go.
> 
> People using the term, madhouse, to describe the parks, even people who post on Disboards is difficult to judge at this time. People saying that may not have been to the parks in a year or so and were seeing the pictures of the parks completely empty but had a few instances of congestion and broke out the madhouse word. Others may have been going regularly since reopening, enjoying the lower crowds, and the first sign they start picking up they immediately overinflate their judgement of it and call it a madhouse. Others may just want to scare others off from coming so more park reservations open up for them. You can never know.
> 
> But the moral of the story is, if looking at the pictures and reading the reports at this point make you upset and worried and all you want to do is complain about it on a message board, it probably isn’t the best idea to visit Disney right now.



Or, maybe it's just what the OP said.  I'm not sure why so many are trying to make the OP out to be misleading with their madhouse comment.  Look, the waits have now at this point been consistently reported over the weekends would be pretty annoying and "busy" in my opiniom too and I go to Disney often.  Here's where the disconnect seems to be...sure those wait times are about the same or even less than an average wait time precovid...however how many on here would've ever waited in those lines in the past?  I know we wouldn't have...we would've used fastpasses...that's no longer an option anymore, so yes waiting 30 mins for Carpets or 45 mins for Splash...is at least double what my folks would ever wait for before.  Add to that that many of these lines are now out in the weather elements due to social distancing...yikes, sun beating down on me in 95 degree weather waiting in a que...no fun.

It is what it is for now, but I don't know why some are refusing to believe what multiple first hand reports are stating...especially when many on here predicted lines would often be longer once they reopened etc. given all the circumstances.


----------



## brockash

mmackeymouse said:


> I mean.....maybe. Although I tend to think a bulk of the crowds coming are locals, and I don't know that they would go to water parks, BW, etc instead of Springs. That may help with resort guests and maybe AP holders.
> 
> Deni said it before....there is no investment in going to Disney Springs. So people go just to go, and they aren't too concerned about being "kicked out" because they haven't spent money on admission the same way they would in a park.
> 
> Maybe impose a temporary parking fee? Resort guests and AP holders get free parking. Or maybe some sort of time limit? I dunno how to logistically make any of this work...I just wish they'd come up with something.


I mean what else do you think resort guests are doing at/after dinner time and with such limited food options at many parks and resorts?  I agree with pp that if they had water parks open, later park hrs, more reasonable food optiins at resorts (AKL I'm specifically looking at you) then less resort guests would be going to DS so often.  We usually only hit DS once or twice on our 9 day trips, but we already have it planned dor 5 days/nights just because there's not much else to do.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Anna_Sh said:


> Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?


Even with the touchless, they only ask you to remove a few specific items (eg, umbrellas), but other items can get flagged and they will go through the bags. My inhaler and external batteries set something off at AK and EPCOT. I just had to step to a table off to the side, and security went through my bag. They asked me to open my bag and remove items, but the security guards did touch my bag themselves (albeit less than they used to).
(Note: external batteries weren't something security ever asked us to remove from bags before  we walked through the new scanners. We did get in the habit of putting them in a smaller plastic bag that we could easily remove from my larger purse.)


----------



## Pksmom03

gottalovepluto said:


> I think the temp check thing is gonna be thrown out sooner rather than later by Disney...


The temperature checking is IMO not a true indicator of Covid. We’ve been taking temperatures at my work since March. Six employees- that I know of- have tested positive and NOT ONE had a temperature of 100.4 or higher when they were scanned at beginning or end of their shifts. Maybe they developed fevers later at home-maybe they never had any symptoms-but the reliance on taking temperatures as a gauge of someone’s Covid status clearly has not been the case in my situation.


----------



## mm824

Pksmom03 said:


> The temperature checking is IMO not a true indicator of Covid. We’ve been taking temperatures at my work since March. Six employees- that I know of- have tested positive and NOT ONE had a temperature of 100.4 or higher when they were scanned at beginning or end of their shifts. Maybe they developed fevers later at home-maybe they never had any symptoms-but the reliance on taking temperatures as a gauge of someone’s Covid status clearly has not been the case in my situation.



By the time a person is sick enough to have a fever, they've already spread the virus, so the temp check is mostly just a feel good formality for most businesses.


----------



## Disneylover99

mm824 said:


> By the time a person is sick enough to have a fever, they've already spread the virus, so the temp check is mostly just a feel good formality for most businesses.


I also see it as a deterrent to some who may be feeling under the weather.


----------



## armerida

Here at Disney now, got prompted to take this survey after visiting their website. Some new questions that I screenshot:


----------



## mattpeto

armerida said:


> Here at Disney now, got prompted to take this survey after visiting their website. Some new questions that I screenshot:
> View attachment 518892View attachment 518893View attachment 518894



Thanks for sharing the survey and I agree with every answer.


----------



## Geomom

Anna_Sh said:


> Are they doing the new, touchless bag check at all 4 parks, or are any of them still physically going through people’s bags?


When we were there 7/25-8/8, it was all touchless unless you set off the metal detectors at those parks.  It was less invasive than previously, but they still went through a bit...DH set it off a couple times...forgot he had his keys the days we switched resorts, or they wouldn't let him take the bag of chargers and metal mint tin out first (only umbrellas and metal water bottles/sunscreen)...and of course it set it off.  So if you know you have a clear bag with lots of metal take it out no matter what they say-- if it's a metal detector one.  The other type like at AK, you just needed to hold the umbrellas in front of you and we had no issues.


----------



## mmackeymouse

So, we didn't do this intentionally, (I mean yes it was intentional but not for any specific reason) but I think we got lucky, as we decided 4 weeks ago on park reservations, and we decided Epcot and AK on Labor Day weekend; the other parks we have on the books for the week following. 

So...unbeknownst to us at the time, I think we ended up making the right decision.


----------



## michellej47

Dentam said:


> Agree to disagree.    As has been discussed in previous posts, not everyone can cancel (in my case I have a non-refundable DVC rental that I tried unsuccessfully to have re-rented) and aside from that, Disney needs to be ensuring that social distancing is possible in their parks.



1. If you are that concerned about your health, the $$ shouldn't matter. I don't care how much I have spent, if I was truly worried about my health or safety, I would not go.

2. Disney enforcement can only go so far. They can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment.  So yes, if someone can't handle being bumped into or walked past or any other close contact on rare occasions, they absolutely should not go.


----------



## Dentam

mmackeymouse said:


> So, we didn't do this intentionally, (I mean yes it was intentional but not for any specific reason) but I think we got lucky, as we decided 4 weeks ago on park reservations, and we decided Epcot and AK on Labor Day weekend; the other parks we have on the books for the week following.
> 
> So...unbeknownst to us at the time, I think we ended up making the right decision.



We did the same thing, although intentionally.   We have AK for Sunday and Epcot for Monday.



michellej47 said:


> 1. If you are that concerned about your health, the $$ shouldn't matter. I don't care how much I have spent, if I was truly worried about my health or safety, I would not go.
> 
> 2. Disney enforcement can only go so far. They can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment.  So yes, if someone can't handle being bumped into or walked past or any other close contact on rare occasions, they absolutely should not go.



Again, agree to disagree.  I'm done arguing with ppl about this.  Also, rare occasions of close contact are not what have been reported the past couple of weekends and not what I was referring to.


----------



## mmackeymouse

michellej47 said:


> 1. If you are that concerned about your health, the $$ shouldn't matter. I don't care how much I have spent, if I was truly worried about my health or safety, I would not go.
> 
> 2. Disney enforcement can only go so far. They can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment.  So yes, if someone can't handle being bumped into or walked past or any other close contact on rare occasions, they absolutely should not go.



On #1, that's you. For some people, the money spent DOES matter. For people who are or were on the fence, it could absolutely be a tipping point. 

On point #2, I disagree. Of course, they can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment. Unfortunately, there are guests who know that and use it to their advantage, but that's not Disney's fault. 

Personally, I know this is harsh. But...I think if Disney brought out the ban hammer, and permanently banned people not wearing masks or social distancing properly....as they have every right to do...if they do this a handful of times, and people become aware of it....hopefully people wouldn't risk it. But, that's just a thought. 

That said, I don't think it is unreasonable to expect public places- grocery stores, movie theaters, restaurants, outdoor malls (looking at you, Disney Springs), and yes, Disney World to maintain capacity levels to a point that being bumped into and close contact while passing isn't a thing. Of course, there will always be people not paying attention to what they are doing and bumping into people. I wasn't paying attention and ran into a pole my last visit. It happens. But, if the overall crowding and congestion is what is leading to these moments, then I do think the (grocery store, movie theater, restaurant, open air mall, and Disney World) are not successfully maintaining a capacity as they should. 








Dentam said:


> We did the same thing, although intentionally.   We have AK for Sunday and Epcot for Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, agree to disagree.  *I'm done arguing with ppl about this.*



Might see you at AK! 

Same...for this weekend, at least.


----------



## Dentam

mmackeymouse said:


> Might see you at AK!



I'll keep an eye out for you!  Hopefully we both have amazing trips!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Pksmom03 said:


> The temperature checking is IMO not a true indicator of Covid. We’ve been taking temperatures at my work since March. Six employees- that I know of- have tested positive and NOT ONE had a temperature of 100.4 or higher when they were scanned at beginning or end of their shifts. Maybe they developed fevers later at home-maybe they never had any symptoms-but the reliance on taking temperatures as a gauge of someone’s Covid status clearly has not been the case in my situation.


Yep.  I think the stat was that 80% of the people admitted to the hospital did NOT have a fever and those are the sickest people.  At this point it seems like a waste of money to pay for the staff to do the checks.   We'll see though.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Yep.  I think the stat was that 80% of the people admitted to the hospital did NOT have a fever and those are the sickest people.  At this point it seems like a waste of money to pay for the staff to do the checks.   We'll see though.


I have a friend that works at AK, as central floridians we tend to blast the A/C in the car to get as cold as possible before going outside, he did this and when they checked his temp at the CM gate it said 92 degrees, they waved him through, no one concerned about hypothermia


----------



## xuxa777

mmackeymouse said:


> On #1, that's you. For some people, the money spent DOES matter. For people who are or were on the fence, it could absolutely be a tipping point.
> 
> On point #2, I disagree. Of course, they can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment. Unfortunately, there are guests who know that and use it to their advantage, but that's not Disney's fault.
> 
> Personally, I know this is harsh. But...I think if Disney brought out the ban hammer, and permanently banned people not wearing masks or social distancing properly....as they have every right to do...if they do this a handful of times, and people become aware of it....hopefully people wouldn't risk it. But, that's just a thought.
> 
> That said, I don't think it is unreasonable to expect public places- grocery stores, movie theaters, restaurants, outdoor malls (looking at you, Disney Springs), and yes, Disney World to maintain capacity levels to a point that being bumped into and close contact while passing isn't a thing. Of course, there will always be people not paying attention to what they are doing and bumping into people. I wasn't paying attention and ran into a pole my last visit. It happens. But, if the overall crowding and congestion is what is leading to these moments, then I do think the (grocery store, movie theater, restaurant, open air mall, and Disney World) are not successfully maintaining a capacity as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might see you at AK!
> 
> Same...for this weekend, at least.


Disney explicitly on their home page and on multiple signs  as you enter the park says you will be likely exposed to Covid while at WDW just like any public place.

_An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present.

By visiting Walt Disney World Resort you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19._


----------



## SMRT-1

xuxa777 said:


> Disney explicitly on their home page and on multiple signs  as you enter the park says you will be likely exposed to Covid while at WDW just like any public place.
> 
> _An inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present.
> 
> By visiting Walt Disney World Resort you voluntarily assume all risks related to exposure to COVID-19._


Those messages don't say that exposure is "likely"; they say that it's "[a] risk" (i.e. possible), which is significantly different than "likely."


----------



## Brianstl

SMRT-1 said:


> Those messages don't say that exposure is "likely"; they say that it's "[a] risk" (i.e. possible), which is significantly different than "likely."


*INHERENT* risk


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> For me, those reports get me slightly excited that people are starting to feel better about coming back!


I just want to emphasize that there really isn’t much evidence that the general public is warming to the idea of theme parks. It seems apparent that WDW is seeing significantly increased attendance on weekends due to the reallocation of reservation spots over to APs. The percentage of available reservations available to APs is higher today than it has been. Plus, you have more “eligible” APs with the Silver passholders now in play. Because so few Disney Resort rooms are full, that bucket (along with Theme Park Ticketholders) was usually not even approaching full, with a few notable exceptions.  Likely most of the guests who are visiting the parks right now would have visited earlier (or more frequently) if they had access to availability. As I’ve said before, the demand was there but it wasn’t being met with equal “supply.” Are there some folks who now that they’ve seen on the ground reports are comfortable going? Sure, but I’d argue that other factors are the vastly more prevalent ones at play.

At WDW, the crowds have been significantly higher on the weekends lately. I’ve visited on weekends and weekdays at various periods and I can tell you consistently that weekdays (especially Tues through Thurs). While weekends have always been slightly busier still in recent years, the drop off has been nowhere near this pronounced. That’s indicative of APs making up a vastly higher percentage than usual. Of course, this isn’t how WDW operates. It depends on Resort guests to fill its parks on the weekdays and these are (as Disney will say) the Guests where Disney makes it money. If they felt demand was warming, they wouldn’t be delaying hotel reopenings and cutting hours. Likewise, UOR wouldn’t be closing hotels.



yulilin3 said:


> Just back from Disney Springs, definitely busier than normal. weekday or even morning weekends. Mask compliance way down, I was there for a job interview that didn't pan out  and was pretty upset, going back to the car an entire family with masks on their chins were blocking the escalator up to lime garage, I stopped myself from speaking up cause it could've gotten ugly and only managed to say "excuse me" they looked at me up and down (sure dressed in business casual during a 106 degree heat) and slowly moved out of the way
> So avoid if you can the weekends


Ugh, I’m so sorry to hear about the job. I’ve talked to a number of friends in similar positions and they’ve also told me that the applicant pool right now is ridiculously competitive for the few opportunities available. We’re all thinking of you and rooting for you! You are such a helpful, friendly source here on the Boards, so I’m sending all that good energy back your way!

On DS, I agree with your assessment and found the garages to be some of the biggest choke points in the entire complex.


Mit88 said:


> Is it April 1st? Because I was told here that there is “No Demand” for theme parks. So theres no way this can be true


Reminder that UOR (like WDW) just had a whole batch of seasonal APs get “unblocked” from parks. When we start to see more off property hotels reopening and reopen more offerings, that would be a sign that demand is warming. I’ve been told that hotel occupancy in the Orlando area is abysmal and hasn’t improved as expected with the June and July reopenings. These parks aren’t built to do great business two days a week and no business the other five.

Labor Day may be a glimmer of hope but I’m not particularly encouraged about the rest of September.


----------



## SMRT-1

Brianstl said:


> *INHERENT* risk


That doesn't change the point I was trying to make.

"Inherent" does not mean that the risk is more likely. It simply means that just by going out in public there is the possibility of exposure. It says nothing about the likelihood of exposure in any particular place.

ETA:
To use air travel as an example... Just by the act of going up in the air, an airplane creates the possibility that it could crash. So for anyone travelling by plane, there is an inherent risk that the plane could crash, but that does not mean that it's likely that the plane will crash.


I'm not trying to take sides in anybody's argument here. I'm just trying to point out the inaccuracies in the PP's interpretation of the warning messages, as misinformation has a way of snowballing in this thread, regardless of what the original intent of the post was.


----------



## Tigger's ally

andyman8 said:


> On DS, I agree with your assessment and found the garages to be some of the biggest choke points in the entire complex.



which brings me to my question.  OKW boats to DS running yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> which brings me to my question.  OKW boats to DS running yet?


none of the boats are running to DS


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> none of the boats are running to DS



Guess we’ll have to swim from DS to Port Orleans.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Guess we’ll have to swim from DS to Port Orleans.


Well,  Port Orleans doesn't have a reopening date yet.  Right now transportation is only offered through bus and skyliner and limited boats at MK


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> Guess we’ll have to swim from DS to Port Orleans.


I can already hear @WebmasterPete yelling "Stay out of the damn lakes!"


----------



## CastAStone

Tigger's ally said:


> which brings me to my question.  OKW boats to DS running yet?





yulilin3 said:


> none of the boats are running to DS


It is possible to walk from OKW to DS if you’re a walker; take the path to Saratoga Springs and turn right instead of left at the very end when you can see that Disney Springs is to your right. It’s not a short walk.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...ovid-19-safety-message-around-entire-complex/


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...ovid-19-safety-message-around-entire-complex/


I swore to DH that there was no message being played on Wednesday when we were there but there was yesterday (Saturday).


----------



## chicagoshannon

I wish they'd stop playing those announcements!  Everyone KNOWS the rules and playing that message isn't going to make a difference(people that try to skirt the rules are going to regardless).  They're so annoying.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> I wish they'd stop playing those announcements!  Everyone KNOWS the rules and playing that message isn't going to make a difference(people that try to skirt the rules are going to regardless).  They're so annoying.


Maybe they could turn down the frequency of them but I disagree. I think they are very necessary. People should be constantly reminded.


----------



## Runnsally

chicagoshannon said:


> I wish they'd stop playing those announcements!  Everyone KNOWS the rules and playing that message isn't going to make a difference(people that try to skirt the rules are going to regardless).  They're so annoying.


I think most rational people are willing to accept some annoying announcements if it means the ability to visit Disney.  Definitely need some perspective on what counts as annoying these days.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...ovid-19-safety-message-around-entire-complex/



They need to have more people enforcing.

I think most here now know my opinions on most of matters going on, and even I'm uncomfortable at DS


----------



## chicagoshannon

Runnsally said:


> I think most rational people are willing to accept some annoying announcements if it means the ability to visit Disney.  Definitely need some perspective on what counts as annoying these days.


I guess I'm irrational?  Everyone that is there knows the rules.  We are constantly reminded by everyone around us wearing masks etc.  No need for an announcement.  Am I going to cancel my trip because of it no, but it is annoying.  I think most rational people can see that they're annoying.  You can disagree and think they are necessary but to call someone not rational for thinking something is annoying is a bit over the top!


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> I can already hear @WebmasterPete yelling "Stay out of the damn lakes!"



Its not a lake. Bypass the system


----------



## SierraT

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess I'm irrational?  Everyone that is there knows the rules.  We are constantly reminded by everyone around us wearing masks etc.  No need for an announcement.  Am I going to cancel my trip because of it no, but it is annoying.  I think most rational people can see that they're annoying.  You can disagree and think they are necessary but to call someone not rational for thinking something is annoying is a bit over the top!



I didn’t find your post irrational at all.  Also think seeing everyone with their faces covered is a constant reminder of the current state we‘re in.  It’s also one of the reasons some here, even on this thread, are choosing not to go right now.


----------



## KBoopaloo

chicagoshannon said:


> I guess I'm irrational?  Everyone that is there knows the rules.  We are constantly reminded by everyone around us wearing masks etc.  No need for an announcement.  Am I going to cancel my trip because of it no, but it is annoying.  I think most rational people can see that they're annoying.  You can disagree and think they are necessary but to call someone not rational for thinking something is annoying is a bit over the top!



I’ve said this before when this topic has come up but the number one defense people use when they are called out for not following the rules is “I didn’t know that was the rule.” It doesn’t matter that it is pretty clear that everyone knows (or should know) the rules by now. As someone whose job often involves ensuring people follow the rules at my institution, I can tell you that rule breakers will always try to find an excuse for why their rule breaking should not warrant being called out and “I didn’t know” is always the first go-to excuse usually followed by claiming that some other employee “told me it was okay.” The reason Disney feels like they have to hit everyone over the head with these reminders is that is leaves little room for the ignorance excuse.


----------



## charmed59

A few viral expulsions of scofflaws would do much more to get compliance than continuous announcements.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Maybe they could turn down the frequency of them but I disagree. I think they are very necessary. People should be constantly reminded.


Agreed, it certainly gets rid of the “I didn’t know the rule” defense.  Making the announcements applies more social pressure to follow the rules.


----------



## cristen72

I read that there would be pin trading boards in various places.  Has anyone seen any and if so, how was the selection and how was trading handled?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/sele...pen-after-park-close-beginning-september-8th/


----------



## chicagoshannon

cristen72 said:


> I read that there would be pin trading boards in various places.  Has anyone seen any and if so, how was the selection and how was trading handled?


I've seen a few vlogs with the pin trader boards.  I know there is one at Animal Kingdom.  It's a small board, not many choices but it's something. I think each park has one.  You pick the pin off the board you want and then put your pin in a bucket next to it for the CM to clean before it gets put on the board.


----------



## Vern60

I'm one who would rather not hear continual covid safety announcements. Of course I understand why but I do believe they detract from the "magic".
Interesting to hear about some pin trading opening up, another possible good sign that things might ever so slowly return to a semblance of normalcy. I was also sort of surprised as I caught the very tail end of vlog last night where a cast member used someone's phone to take a group photo. Very kind of them indeed but I was under the impression that was verboten! Or was that just for the photo cm's?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Geomom said:


> When we were there 7/25-8/8, it was all touchless unless you set off the metal detectors at those parks.  It was less invasive than previously, but they still went through a bit...DH set it off a couple times...forgot he had his keys the days we switched resorts, or they wouldn't let him take the bag of chargers and metal mint tin out first (only umbrellas and metal water bottles/sunscreen)...and of course it set it off.  So if you know you have a clear bag with lots of metal take it out no matter what they say-- if it's a metal detector one.  The other type like at AK, you just needed to hold the umbrellas in front of you and we had no issues.


I'm not sure how the ones at AK work, but my inhaler set that one off. Like you said, they tell you to *only* take out certain items. We kept a plastic bag with our external batteries inside my purse so i could easily remove it, bc even tho they said not to remove them, they would end up flagging us.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vern60 said:


> I'm one who would rather not hear continual covid safety announcements. Of course I understand why but I do believe they detract from the "magic".
> Interesting to hear about some pin trading opening up, another possible good sign that things might ever so slowly return to a semblance of normalcy. I was also sort of surprised as I caught the very tail end of vlog last night where a cast member used someone's phone to take a group photo. Very kind of them indeed but I was under the impression that was verboten! Or was that just for the photo cm's?


I thought that was verboten but maybe they're leaving it up to each CM and have the rules in place so the CM's can decline and have the rule to back them up?


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/sele...pen-after-park-close-beginning-september-8th/



I wonder why no Epcot restaurants.


----------



## Marthasor

mmackeymouse said:


> On #1, that's you. For some people, the money spent DOES matter. For people who are or were on the fence, it could absolutely be a tipping point.
> 
> On point #2, I disagree. Of course, they can't have their eyes on every single guest at every single moment. Unfortunately, there are guests who know that and use it to their advantage, but that's not Disney's fault.
> 
> Personally, I know this is harsh. But...I think if Disney brought out the ban hammer, and permanently banned people not wearing masks or social distancing properly....as they have every right to do...if they do this a handful of times, and people become aware of it....hopefully people wouldn't risk it. But, that's just a thought.
> 
> *That said, I don't think it is unreasonable to expect public places- grocery stores, movie theaters, restaurants, outdoor malls (looking at you, Disney Springs), and yes, Disney World to maintain capacity levels to a point that being bumped into and close contact while passing isn't a thing.* Of course, there will always be people not paying attention to what they are doing and bumping into people. I wasn't paying attention and ran into a pole my last visit. It happens. But, if the overall crowding and congestion is what is leading to these moments, then I do think the (grocery store, movie theater, restaurant, open air mall, and Disney World) are not successfully maintaining a capacity as they should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might see you at AK!
> 
> Same...for this weekend, at least.



I think you are comparing apples and oranges here.  It is very easy to dictate social distancing in a restaurant and movie theater where people are seated and stationary.  In an atmosphere like DS, WDW and grocery stores where you can dictate capacity but cannot continually control where people are actually walking once inside, it's another story.  WDW is not controlling where people go once they are inside the park, so, even with a lowered guest capacity, if every guest, for some reason, walks over to Fantasyland at the same time and creates a crowd in that land, what do you expect WDW to do?  At that point, it's up to each individual guest to decide if that is a situation that is comfortable for them.  If not, walk away, go to another section of the park and, perhaps, revisit Fantasyland later.  WDW has done everything that was required of them to re-open but there comes a point where they cannot micromanage every single guest behavior.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Maybe they could turn down the frequency of them but I disagree. I think they are very necessary. People should be constantly reminded.



If someone needs to be reminded at this point they probably should not allow them out of the house.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295078579013902336


----------



## rteetz

Josh D’Amaro out and about in WDW today.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I wonder why no Epcot restaurants.


That is odd. At first I thought because some of the restaurants in WS are third party owned, but to not see a single EPCOT restaurant on the list is shocking. Maybe they’re just getting it up and running and more will be added over the next few days.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> That is odd. At first I thought because some of the restaurants in WS are third party owned, but to not see a single EPCOT restaurant on the list is shocking. Maybe they’re just getting it up and running and more will be added over the next few days.


I think it has to do with them wanting people to eat from taste of epcot


----------



## Vern60

chicagoshannon said:


> I thought that was verboten but maybe they're leaving it up to each CM and have the rules in place so the CM's can decline and have the rule to back them up?


That would make a lot of sense. Yeah, the one I saw offered when he saw someone from the group was being left out, (taking the photo). I believe he came over and offered without being asked which I thought that was super nice of him. I think he was a skylinere cm, not that it matters but definitely not one of the picture taking cms.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I wonder why no Epcot restaurants.


Did you hear the new rumor that Epcot will be staying open till 11pm? Ya, .... no? Me either, sigh


----------



## xuxa777

Universal extending Saturday hours for the next two weeks by an hour in the evening, due to demand. Got busy yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294826110442668032


----------



## osufeth24

I really hate going through Universal's parking garage.  I miss having Valet


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I really hate going through Universal's parking garage.  I miss having Valet


Spoiled,  lol. I really don't mind the walk but I've always had preferred


----------



## AmberMV

I know we already know, but this is a new message on Disney's website regarding discontinuation of free Magic Bands for 2021


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Spoiled,  lol. I really don't mind the walk but I've always had preferred



It's not the walk persay, but as you can see in the pics, it backsup quite easily, and there's just not a whole lot of direction.  It's kind of a free for all parking garage.  Guess I'm used to Disney guiding me where to park lol


----------



## smile5sunshine

We were at AK on our last day and my DD wanted to lug her iPad around the park instead of leaving it at Bell services with the rest of our luggage. Going into the screening area, she pulled it out knowing it would set off the alarms and the CM insisted she put it back in her bag. He kept asking her, "Is that an umbrella? No? Then don't take it out." She didn't want to be argumentative, so she just followed his instructions, but sure enough her bag was flagged and had to step to the side to have someone check it out. 

FWIW, the CM checking her bag did not actually handle her bag. They requested she remove items and show it to him.


----------



## CastAStone

AmberMV said:


> I know we already know, but this is a new message on Disney's website regarding discontinuation of Magic Bands for 2021
> View attachment 519021


Guess the plan is to roll out the updated app this fall. They better hurry.


----------



## midnight star

AmberMV said:


> I know we already know, but this is a new message on Disney's website regarding discontinuation of Magic Bands for 2021
> View attachment 519021


Wait I missed this. Why are magic bands going away?!


----------



## osufeth24

midnight star said:


> Wait I missed this. Why are magic bands going away?!



They're not. They're just not giving out complimentary MBs with resort stays


----------



## yulilin3

midnight star said:


> Wait I missed this. Why are magic bands going away?!


MBs are not going away they are just not going to send free ones with your room reservation


----------



## AmberMV

I thought Genie was basically replacing them?  You'd be using your smart phone with the app?  Do I have this wrong?


----------



## midnight star

osufeth24 said:


> They're not. They're just not giving out complimentary MBs with resort stays





yulilin3 said:


> MBs are not going away they are just not going to send free ones with your room reservation


Oh got it! Thanks!


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I thought Genie was basically replacing them?  You'd be using your smart phone with the app?  Do I have this wrong?



Eventually MB’s will go away and Genie will replace it fully, but it’ll probably last a couple more years before you they become obsolete


----------



## Amy11401

AmberMV said:


> I know we already know, but this is a new message on Disney's website regarding discontinuation of Magic Bands for 2021
> View attachment 519021


I really hope they don't go away entirely.  It is more convenient to use your magic band verses taking out your phone all the time.  Plus using my phone all the time would kill my battery.


----------



## Mit88

Amy11401 said:


> I really hope they don't go away entirely.  It is more convenient to use your magic band verses taking out your phone all the time.  Plus using my phone all the time would kill my battery.



That’s what I dont like about it. Its great in theory, but phone battery’s dont last as long as they’re advertised for more than a month. This also shouldnt even be in discussion until they upgrade their property WiFi


----------



## CastAStone

Amy11401 said:


> I really hope they don't go away entirely.  It is more convenient to use your magic band verses taking out your phone all the time.  Plus using my phone all the time would kill my battery.


I assume they’ll give you a card. I don’t know how they would deal with a massive influx of dead battery lockouts otherwise.


----------



## midnight star

Amy11401 said:


> I really hope they don't go away entirely.  It is more convenient to use your magic band verses taking out your phone all the time.  Plus using my phone all the time would kill my battery.





Mit88 said:


> That’s what I dont like about it. Its great in theory, but phone battery’s dont last as long as they’re advertised for more than a month. This also shouldnt even be in discussion until they upgrade their property WiFi


As someone who frequents DL (well, not right now at least lol), one thing I loved about WDW was the magic bands. Made scanning in for fastpasses so much easier.  Didn't have to fumble to get a key card out for your room. It was just so much more streamlined.


----------



## cm8

CastAStone said:


> I assume they’ll give you a card. I don’t know how they would deal with a massive influx of dead battery lockouts otherwise.



Had the ability to use our phone to unlock our door last visit (Dec 2019) sure as the moon lights the sky, it did not work! Had to end up just using my MB to open the door! Somehow, they said the pad had enough energy to recognize the MB but not enough to read the phone. They sent someone down to change out the door battery lock and it worked... I stuck to using our MB cause I was not about to lock myself out in case it triggered something. This was at AK JHV by the way and I was NOT about to walk my happy butt back to the front desk to get assistance. I ended up calling down and they sent someone up.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> Wait I missed this. Why are magic bands going away?!


They want you to buy your magic band. This has been the plan from the beginning I believe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> Guess the plan is to roll out the updated app this fall. They better hurry.


That app is, and has basically always been, one of the least reliable I have. I’m terrified even thinking about being that reliant on the WDW App ... I’m gonna pay Disney their MagicBand blood money, pray it’s not a TragicBand, and then sit back and watch the poor folks in the parks who think they’ll be able to do everything on the app...  ...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Eventually MB’s will go away and Genie will replace it fully, but it’ll probably last a couple more years before you they become obsolete


Nope. MB = $$$. The margins on those have to be absolutely absurd.


----------



## AmberMV

Ok but hold up.  The wording on Disney's message says "Starting in 2021...an innovative new offering...will provide features of a MagicBand to your smart devices"

This wording actually implies that smart devices *are* replacing MBs in 2021, does it not?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

AmberMV said:


> Ok but hold up.  The wording on Disney's message says "Starting in 2021...an innovative new offering...will provide features of a MagicBand to your smart devices"
> 
> This wording actually implies that smart devices *are* replacing MBs in 2021, does it not?


 That wording just sounds to me like you will have the option to access magicband features by using a smartphone. Not a full replacement, but a second option of how to do the same things.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/sele...pen-after-park-close-beginning-september-8th/


The article says that adr's after park hours...so does that mean that you won't need a ticket for admission ??


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Spaceguy55 said:


> The article says that adr's after park hours...so does that mean that you won't need a ticket for admission ??


I *HIGHLY *doubt that. I think the most we might see out of this is the potential ability to eat at a different park than you visited during the day, and even that is pretty darn unlikely in the near future.

It'd be cool if I was wrong though!


----------



## Ricker182

AmberMV said:


> I know we already know, but this is a new message on Disney's website regarding discontinuation of free Magic Bands for 2021
> View attachment 519021


I still think they'll keep magic bands around.  
It's easy money.


----------



## Ricker182

Friendship boats still closed from EPCOT resorts to the parks?


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> They want you to buy your magic band. This has been the plan from the beginning I believe.


Not surprised....well if my friend and I decide to go again next year after all, at least we have some already!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ricker182 said:


> Friendship boats still closed from EPCOT resorts to the parks?


Yes.  I think the plan is for them to open on the 24th but I haven't heard anything about them in a couple of weeks so who knows now.


----------



## Ricker182

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes.  I think the plan is for them to open on the 24th but I haven't heard anything about them in a couple of weeks so who knows now.


Thanks. They're pretty convenient, especially after a long day.


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> That wording just sounds to me like you will have the option to access magicband features by using a smartphone. Not a full replacement, but a second option of how to do the same things.


Fair enough, that actually would be helpful if that's the case. I've had more than one instance of a MagicBand not working for my room key so having two options that don't involve going to the front desk is great


----------



## xuxa777

it will be phones and smart watches going forward, plus magic bands


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Amy11401 said:


> I really hope they don't go away entirely.  It is more convenient to use your magic band verses taking out your phone all the time.  Plus using my phone all the time would kill my battery.


And if I'm going on a water ride or it's pouring, I put my phone away in a ziplock inside my purse. We don't go to the water parks often, but when we do, we don't carry our phones w us. And my older parents will use their MBs but not their phones (I know a lot of people don't even have smartphones).


----------



## Farro

We will end up buying the magic bands because frankly it's more fun to use those than our phones.


----------



## mattpeto

It’s curious why they would want to abandon MB, it’s an easy money maker.

I just assumed they wanted to stop free shIpping until they until more certain times (post coronavirus).


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> It’s curious why they would want to abandon MB, it’s an easy money maker.
> 
> I just assumed they wanted to stop free shIpping until they until more certain times (post coronavirus).


They aren’t going to stop selling them yet. They are getting rid of the free ones.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I was just chatting with a cast member and this it the message he gave about the restaurants staying open later

At this time these are the locations that will NOT be staying open late. · Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
· The Plaza Restaurant
· Tony's Town Square Restaurant
· Biergarten Restaurant
· Coral Reef Restaurant
· Garden Grill Restaurant
· La Hacienda de San Angel
· Le Cellier Steakhouse
· Rose & Crown Dining Room
· San Angel Inn Restaurante
· Spice Road Table
· Tutto Italia Ristorante
· Via Napoli Ristorante e Pizzeria
· Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano
· The Hollywood Brown Derby
· Rainforest Cafe at Disney's Animal Kingdom
· Tiffins Restaurant
· Yak & Yeti Restaurant


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> They aren’t going to stop selling them yet. They are getting rid of the free ones.


Right and this was announced pre-shutdown or just around the time of shutdown. So this was something that they had in the plans for a while.


----------



## Ricker182

Ariel 1715 said:


> I was just chatting with a cast member and this it the message he gave about the restaurants staying open later
> 
> At this time these are the locations that will NOT be staying open late. · Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> · The Plaza Restaurant
> · Tony's Town Square Restaurant
> · Biergarten Restaurant
> · Coral Reef Restaurant
> · Garden Grill Restaurant
> · La Hacienda de San Angel
> · Le Cellier Steakhouse
> · Rose & Crown Dining Room
> · San Angel Inn Restaurante
> · Spice Road Table
> · Tutto Italia Ristorante
> · Via Napoli Ristorante e Pizzeria
> · Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano
> · The Hollywood Brown Derby
> · Rainforest Cafe at Disney's Animal Kingdom
> · Tiffins Restaurant
> · Yak & Yeti Restaurant


 
I wonder what Disney's reasoning is for closing earlier rather than opening later.   

There's a lot more money to be had at dinner.


----------



## armerida

Take it with a grain of salt, but our server tonight at la Hacienda told us he was told fireworks won’t return until next year...


----------



## gottalovepluto

armerida said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but our server tonight at la Hacienda told us he was told fireworks won’t return until next year...


Definitely grain of salt worthy but I believe it because it jives with my thinking  

(Personally I don’t see Disney paying for fireworks until COVID is done.)


----------



## Mit88

armerida said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but our server tonight at la Hacienda told us he was told fireworks won’t return until next year...



What is he talking about? Fireworks have resumed already. They’re On Demand in your room


----------



## OnceUponATime15

armerida said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but our server tonight at la Hacienda told us he was told fireworks won’t return until next year...



Disappointing but not surprising. Happily Ever After is estimated to cost $41,000 to $55,000  Per night.  New Years Eve and other special occasion fireworks shows come in at around $100,000 per.  And that’s just one park.  Not having fireworks while the crowds are being kept low makes sense from a cost standpoint.

edited with correction


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Definitely grain of salt worthy but I believe it because it jives with my thinking
> 
> (Personally I don’t see Disney paying for fireworks until COVID is done.)



I think they’re going to bring them back. They’re working on the fireworks pad behind MK now (Rumor: Possibly for a new 50th anniversary show). And they’ve resumed work on the Harmonious barges. I dont think they pay people to get that stuff ready if they werent planning on bringing the fireworks back for a long time. Will they be back in 2020? Very, very unlikely. But I also wouldn’t be surprised if they’re working on plans to make it happen if they need to do it socially distanced in 2021.


----------



## Vern60

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Disappointing but not surprising. Happily Ever After is estimated to cost $41,000 to $55,000  Per night.  New Years Eve and other special occasion fireworks shows come in at around $1000,000 per.  And that’s just one park.  Not having fireworks while the crowds are being kept low makes sense from a cost standpoint.


Not to be a picky Pete but you might have slipped an extra zero in that last one?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Vern60 said:


> Not to be a picky Pete but you might have slipped an extra zero in that last one?


 lol!!! i did!  too much chatting on too many threads at once - multitasking fail!! 

Will correct...   smh.


----------



## New Mouse

Yet customers have already laid out the $ to cover those fireworks for the most part.


----------



## brockash

midnight star said:


> Wait I missed this. Why are magic bands going away?!


They're not really going away...this is just Disney's spin on not wanting to give them to you for "free" or as part of your package.


----------



## brockash

cm8 said:


> Had the ability to use our phone to unlock our door last visit (Dec 2019) sure as the moon lights the sky, it did not work! Had to end up just using my MB to open the door! Somehow, they said the pad had enough energy to recognize the MB but not enough to read the phone. They sent someone down to change out the door battery lock and it worked... I stuck to using our MB cause I was not about to lock myself out in case it triggered something. This was at AK JHV by the way and I was NOT about to walk my happy butt back to the front desk to get assistance. I ended up calling down and they sent someone up.


It didn't work for us with multiple phones and multiple rooms at Yacht Club last yr.  IT said they didn't know why ot wouldn't work lol.


----------



## andyman8

Ricker182 said:


> I wonder what Disney's reasoning is for closing earlier rather than opening later.
> 
> There's a lot more money to be had at dinner.


Park opens have been more crowded than park closes lately actually. Without fireworks and longer hours, Guests have been leaving the Park earlier since there’s no incentive to stay. The money dinner seatings are bringing in (which is limited, given that they have to leave many tables vacant) are not making up for the costs of the last two to three hours of park operation.


----------



## Mit88

Halloween Horror Nights 2020 Beetlejuice face mask found at Universal. Ugh. What could have been


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-extends-flexible-cancelation-policy-through-the-end-of-2020/


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> We will end up buying the magic bands because frankly it's more fun to use those than our phones.



This is it exactly for us - we use our phones all the time every day in the mundane world - when I'm in Disney, I like to take my phone out as little as possible. Plus my son gets the BIGGEST kick out of being able to open the doors and pay for snacks and our meals.


----------



## jpeterson

MrsBooch said:


> This is it exactly for us - we use our phones all the time every day in the mundane world - when I'm in Disney, I like to take my phone out as little as possible. Plus my son gets the BIGGEST kick out of being able to open the doors and pay for snacks and our meals.


We have so many it's really not something we need to get for free anymore.  I hope they continue to have discounts on the themed ones though.  I do think that is fun for the kids to get a new one that they look forward to.  I think MagicBands are a fun part of the experience and will be sad when they go away for good.  I know they will eventually, but I'm not ready!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jpeterson said:


> We have so many it's really not something we need to get for free anymore.  I hope they continue to have discounts on the themed ones though.  I do think that is fun for the kids to get a new one that they look forward to.  I think MagicBands are a fun part of the experience and will be sad when they go away for good.  I know they will eventually, but I'm not ready!



We collect them a bit and especially like having the limited edition ones that make fun noises and light up.differnt colors when they are scanned 

So I really hope MBs in general are around for a long time BUT I really don't need any more free ones so this specific change doesn't really impact me

I could also see them starting to include them as part of packages.  Like they put together a "first trip package" that includes memory maker and some room decorations and special "first trip" magic bands


----------



## jpeterson

TheMaxRebo said:


> We collect them a bit and especially like having the limited edition ones that make fun noises and light up.differnt colors when they are scanned
> 
> So I really hope MBs in general are around for a long time BUT I really don't need any more free ones so this specific change doesn't really impact me
> 
> I could also see them starting to include them as part of packages.  Like they put together a "first trip package" that includes memory maker and some room decorations and special "first trip" magic bands


That's actually a great idea.  Kind of like the "kindermoon" packages and the like they had a while back.  Cost them very little and could be seen as a "deal"


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> They aren’t going to stop selling them yet. They are getting rid of the free ones.





AmberMV said:


> Ok but hold up.  The wording on Disney's message says "Starting in 2021...an innovative new offering...will provide features of a MagicBand to your smart devices"
> 
> This wording actually implies that smart devices *are* replacing MBs in 2021, does it not?



Yep, that what I was getting to.  They are getting phased out gang.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Fantasmic! has been drained


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295353257368391680


----------



## only hope

cristen72 said:


> I read that there would be pin trading boards in various places.  Has anyone seen any and if so, how was the selection and how was trading handled?



I was there last week and this was my experience:

MK- Space Mountain gift store had a board out

HS- board at main store on the right, in the middle, but only comes out at unannounced times throughout the day.

AK:
Discover Trading Co store outside as turn towards Dino

Africa across from Tamu

There could be others. I’ve read that the following also have boards:

Primeval Whirl
Near bridge on way to Africa
Fantasy Faire (Philhar Magic store)
Frontierland pin store
Pin Trading at Epcot

I found the selection to be better than pre-covid.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Yep, that what I was getting to.  They are getting phased out gang.


I’ve said this before but I believe had MyMagic+ come a year or two later we would have never had magicbands. Things would have been more on your phone than they have been.


----------



## anthony2k7

The place that shall not be mentioned says DLP is considering closing the WDS park due to lack of guests and shortage of CMs


----------



## cristen72

only hope said:


> I was there last week and this was my experience:
> 
> MK- Space Mountain gift store had a board out
> 
> HS- board at main store on the right, in the middle, but only comes out at unannounced times throughout the day.
> 
> AK:
> Discover Trading Co store outside as turn towards Dino
> 
> Africa across from Tamu
> 
> There could be others. I’ve read that the following also have boards:
> 
> Primeval Whirl
> Near bridge on way to Africa
> Fantasy Faire (Philhar Magic store)
> Frontierland pin store
> Pin Trading at Epcot
> 
> I found the selection to be better than pre-covid.


Thank you for this info!!


----------



## jpeterson

mattpeto said:


> Yep, that what I was getting to.  They are getting phased out gang.


I don't disagree. They will eventually be eliminated in favor of mostly smart phones and this is a step in that direction. I don't think they are ready to do it 100% yet and I'm not ready to give them up yet!


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Yep, that what I was getting to.  They are getting phased out gang.





rteetz said:


> I’ve said this before but I believe had MyMagic+ come a year or two later we would have never had magicbands. Things would have been more on your phone than they have been.





jpeterson said:


> I don't disagree. They will eventually be eliminated in favor of mostly smart phones and this is a step in that direction. I don't think they are ready to do it 100% yet and I'm not ready to give them up yet!



I was always under impression that they would still be available for purchase to use instead of phone? It's just you won't get free ones automatically anymore.

How would the photo-pass work on the rides? Would we have to keep our phones outs, app open?
I know no one knows yet, just thinking aloud.


----------



## jpeterson

Farro said:


> I was always under impression that they would still be available for purchase to use instead of phone? It's just you won't get free ones automatically anymore.
> 
> How would the photo-pass work on the rides? Would we have to keep our phones outs, app open?
> I know no one knows yet, just thinking out loud.


Technology still has to catch up for some of that stuff. But eventually (next 2-5 years) MagicBands will be eliminated. Don't know exactly how or when but I'm certain it will.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Park opens have been more crowded than park closes lately actually. Without fireworks and longer hours, Guests have been leaving the Park earlier since there’s no incentive to stay. The money dinner seatings are bringing in (which is limited, given that they have to leave many tables vacant) are not making up for the costs of the last two to three hours of park operation.


Earnings call revealed 50% of current guests are local APs but after being there I think it’s a lot higher. And those people don’t stick around all day. Parks were pretty empty 1-2 hours before close in our experience. Great for touring, not for making money though!

EDIT: on the flip side, they aren't going to win anymore out-of-state travelers by continuing to cut hours and dining so not sure what the plan is here.


----------



## Farro

Sorry if already posted, but Tambu Lounge has re-opened at Poly with a new menu!
Has some flatbreads that sound delicious.

All bar seating is gone, tables are very far apart near bar and the seating around the top floor near 'Ohana has been repurposed and they will serve you food and drinks there.

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...d-at-disney-worlds-polynesian-village-resort/


----------



## JoeA

I hope the MBs don't go away.  I love to use them at the pool bar where I wouldn't necessarily be carrying my phone.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Sorry if already posted, but Tambu Lounge has re-opened at Poly with a new menu!
> Has some flatbreads that sound delicious.
> 
> All bar seating is gone, tables are very far apart near bar and the seating around the top floor near 'Ohana has been repurposed and they will serve you food and drinks there.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...d-at-disney-worlds-polynesian-village-resort/



I'm REALLY loving the look of those flat breads. But really, long as I can drink out of a pineapple i'm fine.


----------



## Moliphino

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that shall not be mentioned says DLP is considering closing the WDS park due to lack of guests and shortage of CMs



Sad, but there's not too much to do in that park right now except Crush's Coaster and Ratatouille.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I was always under impression that they would still be available for purchase to use instead of phone? It's just you won't get free ones automatically anymore.
> 
> How would the photo-pass work on the rides? Would we have to keep our phones outs, app open?
> I know no one knows yet, just thinking aloud.



you are 100% correct that MB's will still be available and it is just the complementary ones that are no longer going to be given out complementary

But the thinking is that at some point they will be phased out - no is this 6 months, 2 years? 5 years? .... personally I think as long as people are willing to buy them they will keep making them - so I could see them being around for quite a while, just get less and less popular and evenutaully we get a note that they are no longer being supported


----------



## ArielRae

I imagine them discontinuing the Magicbands and then start giving out a rechargeable Disney themed battery bank (1) per room as a welcome gift so you can charge your phone on the go. They will save money only offering one of these instead of a Magicband for everyone in the room.


----------



## disneyjr77

Farro said:


> Sorry if already posted, but Tambu Lounge has re-opened at Poly with a new menu!
> Has some flatbreads that sound delicious.
> 
> All bar seating is gone, tables are very far apart near bar and the seating around the top floor near 'Ohana has been repurposed and they will serve you food and drinks there.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...d-at-disney-worlds-polynesian-village-resort/



I wonder if we'll be able to get the 'Ohana items like before everything happened.  We currently have a Kona Cafe adr for dinner, but i wonder if i should cancel it and just eat at Tambu lounge


----------



## skeeter31

disneyjr77 said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to get the 'Ohana items like before everything happened.  We currently have a Kona Cafe adr for dinner, but i wonder if i should cancel it and just eat at Tambu lounge


Not too sure since the Ohana kitchen isn’t running, they may not be making the Ohana food. They’re probably just serving Kona items and things made in the back kitchens, nothing off the big wood grills.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are 100% correct that MB's will still be available and it is just the complementary ones that are no longer going to be given out complementary
> 
> But the thinking is that at some point they will be phased out - no is this 6 months, 2 years? 5 years? .... personally I think as long as people are willing to buy them they will keep making them - so I could see them being around for quite a while, just get less and less popular and evenutaully we get a note that they are no longer being supported



Probably.

As my mind wanders on a boring Monday - I'm thinking about all the people who will be fumbling with their phones in line to get in the park (assuming you use app on phone as ticket).
Trying to find in bag, finding app, opening app, unlocking phone, app taking forever to load. Would parent's have their kids tickets on their phone and just scan everyone in?


In a perfect world everyone would have app open and ready to go by the time it's their turn.
In a perfect world.


----------



## hereforthechurros

disneyjr77 said:


> I wonder if we'll be able to get the 'Ohana items like before everything happened.  We currently have a Kona Cafe adr for dinner, but i wonder if i should cancel it and just eat at Tambu lounge


New Tambu menu doesn’t have any of the Ohana items.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Eventually MB’s will go away and Genie will replace it fully, but it’ll probably last a couple more years before you they become obsolete


That’s speculation.  I don’t think you’ll see MB’s go away any time in the next decade.  Disney makes a ton of money by selling special edition and limited edition MB’a and they’re not going to give up revenue streams.  Phones also don’t work very well as tickets.   Take the airlines as an example.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/shanghai-disneyland-increasing-park-capacity-to-50/


----------



## anthony2k7

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that shall not be mentioned says DLP is considering closing the WDS park due to lack of guests and shortage of CMs


Annnnnd DLP has now denied they're considering it, again according to same site.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/flor...cond-quarter-90-drop-in-international-travel/


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/flor...cond-quarter-90-drop-in-international-travel/



Seeing lots of commercials here in Florida trying to boost the tourism industry.  Seeing tons of commercials for Floriday Keys, Space Coast and tons from Universal Studios.

None from Disney yet.  I know they have big discounts for Florida residents for the resorts but have not seen any commercials yet for the Parks.  

I wonder if that will change soon.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Started seeing AdSense ads for Disney again where I live. They feature two little kids wearing masks and say "Returning to Magic."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> Seeing lots of commercials here in Florida trying to boost the tourism industry.  Seeing tons of commercials for Floriday Keys, Space Coast and tons from Universal Studios.
> 
> None from Disney yet.  I know they have big discounts for Florida residents for the resorts but have not seen any commercials yet for the Parks.
> 
> I wonder if that will change soon.



haven't seen much here - but NY just got off their "quarantine" list and FL is still on ours so we are probably not their focus area


----------



## Eeyore daily

Spridell said:


> Seeing lots of commercials here in Florida trying to boost the tourism industry.  Seeing tons of commercials for Floriday Keys, Space Coast and tons from Universal Studios.
> 
> None from Disney yet.  I know they have big discounts for Florida residents for the resorts but have not seen any commercials yet for the Parks.
> 
> I wonder if that will change soon.


That's interesting, I've seen lots of Disney commercials, both for the Florida Resident and for a simple "Magic is here" commercial.


----------



## Farro

Seeing zero Disney commercials in Chicago but have started seeing Universal ones.


----------



## Spridell

Eeyore daily said:


> That's interesting, I've seen lots of Disney commercials, both for the Florida Resident and for a simple "Magic is here" commercial.


Alright now I have to watch more commercials when I am watching tv.  LOL


----------



## leahgoogle

Northern Indiana here. I have seen Universal commercials, but no Disney.


----------



## Live4travel

Spridell said:


> Seeing lots of commercials here in Florida trying to boost the tourism industry.  Seeing tons of commercials for Floriday Keys, Space Coast and tons from Universal Studios.
> 
> None from Disney yet.  I know they have big discounts for Florida residents for the resorts but have not seen any commercials yet for the Parks.
> 
> I wonder if that will change soon.



I know a lot of people that will not go to Disney (or Universal) while masks are required in hot, humid weather. I know that is the deal breaker for us. August and September were always bad enough without masks and it is not worth risking heat exhaustion with this requirement.


----------



## Funfire240

Live4travel said:


> I know a lot of people that will not go to Disney (or Universal) while masks are required in hot, humid weather. I know that is the deal breaker for us. August and September were always bad enough without masks and it is not worth risking heat exhaustion with this requirement.



This is us - but we just moved to November instead of our previously booked September trip.  


I don't recall seeing any Disney commercials where I'm at in Ohio but have to be honest that I haven't watched much tv lately so could be I'm just watching less.


----------



## Spridell

Live4travel said:


> I know a lot of people that will not go to Disney (or Universal) while masks are required in hot, humid weather. I know that is the deal breaker for us. August and September were always bad enough without masks and it is not worth risking heat exhaustion with this requirement.



FWIW I was at Epcot last week in the 95 degree heat and I got one of those TOMMIE COPPER masks you see on tv.  First time i wore it in the heat and  It held up really really well .  Much better than the blue disposable ones.

Maybe something to consider for your future trips.


----------



## Dsny4fun

Live4travel said:


> I know a lot of people that will not go to Disney (or Universal) while masks are required in hot, humid weather. I know that is the deal breaker for us. August and September were always bad enough without masks and it is not worth risking heat exhaustion with this requirement.


I'm going to cancel my first week of Dec trip because of masks...not because I don't believe in them but because I don't want to vacation in them.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Mit88 said:


> The heat never bothers me, Ive never had an issue when I go down there other than at Animal Kingdom. I usually take mid-day breaks just to get away from people for a little while. So early mornings and the last 2-3 hours works perfectly for my usual schedule


I agree, the August AK heat is the killer for us.  Early morning and back in evening.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Probably.
> 
> As my mind wanders on a boring Monday - I'm thinking about all the people who will be fumbling with their phones in line to get in the park (assuming you use app on phone as ticket).
> Trying to find in bag, finding app, opening app, unlocking phone, app taking forever to load. Would parent's have their kids tickets on their phone and just scan everyone in?
> 
> 
> In a perfect world everyone would have app open and ready to go by the time it's their turn.
> In a perfect world.


My mind also went to seeing throngs of people fumbling with phones at the park entrance 

There's also a discussion about MBs going on on the AP FB page today. Lots of confusion about whether there simply won't be any free MBs anymore, or if MBs are being phased out altogether (and then complaints about not wanting to use phones for everything) - so not unlike the discussion here. I've also read several comments saying they like MaxPass but hate taking their phones out all the time, and/or are DL regulars who went to WDW and loved MBs.

Someone did complain that they are "so sick and tired of going to the parks since Covid" bc they're repeatedly told to use the app (MDE) to preorder food, but then "when you ask a cast member how or where to go in the $&@$ thing they can't help you." By FAR, the area where we saw the most guest frustration a couple weeks ago was outside Pecos, closely followed by the areas outside other QS (and sit down) restaurants. Lots of frustrated people who didn't like the idea of scanning QR codes (several didn't work), didn't want to have to preorder food on their phones, said they didn't have/won't download any app,... The poor CMs outside Pecos especially were being yelled at and generally treated poorly. I can't imagine that if MBs are phased out entirely and there's a greater focus on using an app for everything, things would be any better. Hopefully whoever makes the decisions considers guest satisfaction and the effects on the poor CMs as a result.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Dsny4fun said:


> I'm going to cancel my first week of Dec trip because of masks...not because I don't believe in them but because I don't want to vacation in them.


I'm going the first week of December because of the masks.  I have to wear them everywhere I go for work and have been traveling for work all year.  I need a vacation and will take it anyway I can get it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Someone did complain that they are "so sick and tired of going to the parks since Covid" bc they're repeatedly told to use the app (MDE) to preorder food, but then "when you ask a cast member how or where to go in the $&@$ thing they can't help you." By FAR, the area where we saw the most guest frustration a couple weeks ago was outside Pecos, closely followed by the areas outside other QS (and sit down) restaurants. Lots of frustrated people who didn't like the idea of scanning QR codes (several didn't work), didn't want to have to preorder food on their phones, said they didn't have/won't download any app,... The poor CMs outside Pecos especially were being yelled at and generally treated poorly. I can't imagine that if MBs are phased out entirely and there's a greater focus on using an app for everything, things would be any better. Hopefully whoever makes the decisions considers guest satisfaction and the effects on the poor CMs as a result.



I saw someone else post on Facebook that they wanted to go eat somewhere (I believe it was Sautu'li) and the CM out front said they had to mobile order but the guest responded their phone was out of power so wasn't able to 

So definitely feel like going forward they can't rely solely on phones - be it people out of power of wifi issues or international people that don't have service, people who don't have a smart phone, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BTW - for those not following the NBA bubble, apparently they have a unit of currency called a "Bubble Stack"


I believe at current conversion rates that equates to 2 "Bibiby Bobbity Boutiques" or 1/2 of a "Tomorrowland Terrace Cabana"


----------



## shoegal9

Farro said:


> I was always under impression that they would still be available for purchase to use instead of phone? It's just you won't get free ones automatically anymore.
> 
> How would the photo-pass work on the rides? Would we have to keep our phones outs, app open?
> I know no one knows yet, just thinking aloud.



I agree. It's a huge money maker for Disney. Why phase out something in favor of a free app that has no revenue associated with it? I see why they are doing away with free bands, but I don't see them giving up the $14.99-$34.95 per band that a lot of people spend.  My boyfriend and I have accumulated just short of 50 of them in the past 3 years.


----------



## osufeth24

Spridell said:


> FWIW I was at Epcot last week in the 95 degree heat and I got one of those TOMMIE COPPER masks you see on tv.  First time i wore it in the heat and  It held up really really well .  Much better than the blue disposable ones.
> 
> Maybe something to consider for your future trips.



Tried out the tommie copper ones as well.  Not sure if I like it or not.  I also have the addias ones and I found those to breathe easier, but it hurts my ears more (as it's pretty tight).  But the tommie was better around my ears.  The problem I found with those was it must be a little big around my face because I found when I breathed in and out, the mask would move in and out (if that makes sense) meaning I would suck in part of the mask and breathe it out .


----------



## yulilin3

just back from Mk where I roped drop and today was definitely emptier than last Tuesday, at least until noon. Empty, empty, 7DMT showed 20 min but the line was inside so I don't think that was accurate, walk on to PP, Dumbo rode twice without having to get out cause I was the only one on it, Barnstormer, Teacups, watched the 10:30am Country Bears and on to Tom Sawyer island at 11am., mobile ordered at Pecos Bill at 11:30 with no wait, food was delicious and fresh
Fun to see Halloween merch at Emporium. Saw all character cavalcades as well.
For those coming soon rope drop cannot be beat, do the big rides first thing and you will have no issues, also a lot more CM reminding people to keep masks on on the rides and show


----------



## Spridell

osufeth24 said:


> Tried out the tommie copper ones as well.  Not sure if I like it or not.  I also have the addias ones and I found those to breathe easier, but it hurts my ears more (as it's pretty tight).  But the tommie was better around my ears.  The problem I found with those was it must be a little big around my face because I found when I breathed in and out, the mask would move in and out (if that makes sense) meaning I would suck in part of the mask and breathe it out .


Yes they do run a little big.
My friend she got a kids size and worked better for her.


----------



## Helvetica

They had a Universal commercial during the NHL playoff game between the Blues and Canucks last night. It was for their buy 2 days, get 2 days free deal.


----------



## cristen72

yulilin3 said:


> just back from Mk where I roped drop and today was definitely emptier than last Tuesday, at least until noon. Empty, empty, 7DMT showed 20 min but the line was inside so I don't think that was accurate, walk on to PP, Dumbo rode twice without having to get out cause I was the only one on it, Barnstormer, Teacups, watched the 10:30am Country Bears and on to Tom Sawyer island at 11am., mobile ordered at Pecos Bill at 11:30 with no wait, food was delicious and fresh
> Fun to see Halloween merch at Emporium. Saw all character cavalcades as well.
> For those coming soon rope drop cannot be beat, do the big rides first thing and you will have no issues, also a lot more CM reminding people to keep masks on on the rides and show


This sounds great.  Thanks for the report.  I’ll be there 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> just back from Mk where I roped drop and today was definitely emptier than last Tuesday, at least until noon. Empty, empty, 7DMT showed 20 min but the line was inside so I don't think that was accurate, walk on to PP, Dumbo rode twice without having to get out cause I was the only one on it, Barnstormer, Teacups, watched the 10:30am Country Bears and on to Tom Sawyer island at 11am., mobile ordered at Pecos Bill at 11:30 with no wait, food was delicious and fresh
> Fun to see Halloween merch at Emporium. Saw all character cavalcades as well.
> For those coming soon rope drop cannot be beat, do the big rides first thing and you will have no issues, also a lot more CM reminding people to keep masks on on the rides and show


Rope drop AND avoid weekends!! Or maybe just Saturdays. 

Jealous of your day


----------



## Geomom

Helvetica said:


> They had a Universal commercial during the NHL playoff game between the Blues and Canucks last night. It was for their buy 2 days, get 2 days free deal.


We've been seeing that Universal commercial all week for any of the NHL hockey games.  We're in MA.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Geomom said:


> We've been seeing that Universal commercial all week for any of the NHL hockey games.  We're in MA.


How do you people see comercials on the hockey games?  I always thought the breaks were for getting a cold beer and getting rid of the previous cold beer.


----------



## mattpeto

shoegal9 said:


> I agree. It's a huge money maker for Disney. Why phase out something in favor of a free app that has no revenue associated with it? I see why they are doing away with free bands, but I don't see them giving up the $14.99-$34.95 per band that a lot of people spend.  My boyfriend and I have accumulated just short of 50 of them in the past 3 years.



Disney must have something better coming.  Or the MB aren’t the revenue generators we all suspect.


----------



## Ashleybritton

osufeth24 said:


> Tried out the tommie copper ones as well.  Not sure if I like it or not.  I also have the addias ones and I found those to breathe easier, but it hurts my ears more (as it's pretty tight).  But the tommie was better around my ears.  The problem I found with those was it must be a little big around my face because I found when I breathed in and out, the mask would move in and out (if that makes sense) meaning I would suck in part of the mask and breathe it out .


Joah Love are expensive, but so incredibly comfortable. Easy to breath in and the ear part is so comfortable.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My mind also went to seeing throngs of people fumbling with phones at the park entrance
> 
> There's also a discussion about MBs going on on the AP FB page today. Lots of confusion about whether there simply won't be any free MBs anymore, or if MBs are being phased out altogether (and then complaints about not wanting to use phones for everything) - so not unlike the discussion here. I've also read several comments saying they like MaxPass but hate taking their phones out all the time, and/or are DL regulars who went to WDW and loved MBs.
> 
> Someone did complain that they are "so sick and tired of going to the parks since Covid" bc they're repeatedly told to use the app (MDE) to preorder food, but then "when you ask a cast member how or where to go in the $&@$ thing they can't help you." By FAR, the area where we saw the most guest frustration a couple weeks ago was outside Pecos, closely followed by the areas outside other QS (and sit down) restaurants. Lots of frustrated people who didn't like the idea of scanning QR codes (several didn't work), didn't want to have to preorder food on their phones, said they didn't have/won't download any app,... The poor CMs outside Pecos especially were being yelled at and generally treated poorly. I can't imagine that if MBs are phased out entirely and there's a greater focus on using an app for everything, things would be any better. Hopefully whoever makes the decisions considers guest satisfaction and the effects on the poor CMs as a result.


Just wait until they get an international crowd back. Bet those folks will be thrilled to eat through their data plans for Disney’s app...


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone else post on Facebook that they wanted to go eat somewhere (I believe it was Sautu'li) and the CM out front said they had to mobile order but the guest responded their phone was out of power so wasn't able to
> 
> So definitely feel like going forward they can't rely solely on phones - be it people out of power of wifi issues or international people that don't have service, people who don't have a smart phone, etc.


People who don’t speak English... I just thought of that one. I’ve seen so many people just gesturing to the picture to order... sheesh, What a mess...


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> People who don’t speak English... I just thought of that one. I’ve seen so many people just gesturing to the picture to order... sheesh, What a mess...


They have qr codes for menus  in English,  French and Spanish.


----------



## Pksmom03

yulilin3 said:


> They have qr codes for menus  in English,  French and Spanish.


Probably need to add Portuguese too.


----------



## shoegal9

mattpeto said:


> Disney must have something better coming.  Or the MB aren’t the revenue generators we all suspect.



Idk. Just doesn’t make sense to me to give up a revenue stream compatible with so many elements   already embedded in the parks and resorts for something that is free. And the point someone made about international visitors and their reliance on WiFi networks is a good point. Shoot, I live in Washington DC and work with 3 people who only own flip phones. So I would imagine a total replacement won’t be phone app based. But who knows where the future is headed.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I struggled to place an order at Regal Eagle last weekend. I could go all the way to the end and each time I hit submit, I got the error message. Finally went to a CM, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, and they all had no idea what to do, either, and didn't seem willing to just let me order and pay either (there was a cashier there). Finally hit it 5000 times and it submitted. Remarkably, I wasn't charged 5000 times either! 

I can see a lot of frustration when people are hot and hungry and the technology doesn't work. I get why they want you to mobile order (and normally love it!), but they need a back-up plan when someone can't. Like the AP who was turned away at Satuli because of a dead phone battery.


----------



## yulilin3

Aimeedyan said:


> I struggled to place an order at Regal Eagle last weekend. I could go all the way to the end and each time I hit submit, I got the error message. Finally went to a CM, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, and they all had no idea what to do, either, and didn't seem willing to just let me order and pay either (there was a cashier there). Finally hit it 5000 times and it submitted. Remarkably, I wasn't charged 5000 times either!
> 
> I can see a lot of frustration when people are hot and hungry and the technology doesn't work. I get why they want you to mobile order (and normally love it!), but they need a back-up plan when someone can't. Like the AP who was turned away at Satuli because of a dead phone battery.


I had this happen yesterday at  D luxe burger.  It actually did charge and refund all 4 times that it was unsuccessful,  finally the 5th try worked, it's the first time mobile order hasn't worked for me


----------



## Wiltony

We just got back from a full week out there.  It was undeniably hot and I will avoid August in the future, but it didn't ruin our trip.  Masks were not fun to have to wear, but again, not trip ruining and we were ok.  We were really happy to be there and for the most part had a great time.  Just had to go with the flow for a lot of things not open, not operating, limited capacity, closing early, etc.  Lines were longer and parks busier than I would have thought after reading about others' experiences, but still MUCH shorter/lower than we would have experienced during a normal trip.  We went on pretty much everything we wanted to go on each day, at each park.

It's was definitely a memorable trip and we have tons of mask-on pictures to remind us of our "great pandemic WDW trip of 2020."

Summary of pros/cons:

Pros
Shorter Lines
Lower crowd levels
Pools were great
Cast Members were excellent, as usual
Most food was great
Most people were respectful and good about mask wearing and social distancing, and everyone was happy to be there
More mobile ordering (I love mobile ordering)
Hand sanitizer everywhere (this should remain permanently)
30% AP Merch Discount was freaking phenomenal.  I saved literally hundreds of dollars.
WE GOT TO BE AT DISNEY WORLD

Cons (while there are many more, they still don't outweigh the pros and we're really glad we went!)
Mask wearing is not fun, but not world-ending.  Biggest impacts from masks are:
Hearing each other -- too often I was trying to have a conversation with a CM and we're both wearing masks and they're behind plexiglass
Pictures -- others seem to be good at it, but I'm not good at smiling with my eyes.  Even though I was smiling, I look irritated or mad in a lot of my pictures.
Ear fatigue -- I actually found an ear-saver on the ground and ended up sanitizing it and using it the rest of my trip -- it was a life (ear!) saver!
Where to put it when taking it off -- I recommend getting a binky lanyard of some kind to hold your mask when taking it off.  No good places in the bathroom or a restaurant to put your mask.
If you have a larger face and/or beard, make sure you have your comfortable masks before you come in the parks.  I searched for 5 of my 8 days for an XL disney mask and couldn't find any.  They're very rare!  Even once I found them, they're sized inconsistently and only 1 of the 2 I bought fit me.
Once in a while it did feel a little suffocating.  During those times, it helped to pull it away from your face a little (not to the side, and not off) when breathing in, then back on your face when breathing out so it can do the job it was intended to do.

Transportation -- it was extremely difficult to get home to BLT after we had dinner at Riviera and Wilderness Lodge.  On both occasions a CM had to make a "special exception" to get us home.
Bay Lake Boat Transportation loop (Contemporary/WL/Ft. Wilderness) was closed
Epcot Monorail Closed
Bus transportation was awkward with social distancing, and Contemporary bus stop did poor job and enforcing first-come-first serve, so a lot of people would jump ahead to get on the next bus.
Usually my solution involved getting back to MK then walking home from there, but they said they weren't allowed to bring guests to MK after park close, which was at 7, and that was usually after we had finished dinner.
My backup plan was to take a bus to the springs then a bus to BLT, luckily did not have to do that.

TOTWL at BLT Closed
Electric Water Pageant Closed (I think I missed this the most, out of everything)
While I like mobile ordering, they had a glitch where they would cancel your order if you didn't complete it with a certain amount of time.  I lost a few orders this way, _even while actively adding things to the order_
No Fireworks, of course
Everything closes too early (parks, pools, restaurants) -- there's nothing to do after 9p
QR Codes for Menus got old fast -- I hate using phones at the table
No park or resort delivery from gift shops -- minor annoyance if I decided to buy something earlier in the day
Lines to get into shops, especially at the end of the day
Almost everything is off on Kali River Rapids.  We couldn't get wet at all despite going on it three times.  They said they didn't want people to get their masks wet.
I lost a ROTR boarding group #1 because lightning knocked out the ride the night before  

Again, seems like I'm complaining about a lot, but I'm actually really glad we went -- we had a great time and you will too as long as you keep your expectations low and remain easy going while there.


----------



## crazy4wdw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If you want the CR for the 50th be ready to jump and book as soon as they reopen the ability to do so! I booked before all of this and there were apparently only lake view tower rooms left (all club level rooms & TPV were gone... didn't ask about garden). I don't anticipate a super high amount of cancellations (I'm sure there will be some for financial reasons, but I doubt a mass exodus) for the 50th because I think most anyone who booked that far out for it is a pretty dedicated Disney addict  . Seems like CR rooms just went super fast and probably will again.





> I wonder how many people are planning this? I was planning a 14 day trip for the 50th with a split-stay at POP/POFQ. But I've always wanted to stay at the Contemporary so I thought 3 or 4 nights there around Oct 1 would be great - then on to POFQ and, maybe a few days at POP to ease some of the cost.


I called at exactly at 7:00 am 499 days prior to an arrival date of Sept 30 for 4 nights and was able to reserve a Tower Magic Kingdom View.  I heard that the concierge rooms and Tower Magic Kingdom View rooms were sold out around 11:00 am.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

crazy4wdw said:


> I called at exactly at 7:00 am 499 days prior to an arrival date of Sept 30 for 4 nights and was able to reserve a Tower Magic Kingdom View.  I heard off the the concierge rooms and Tower Magic Kingdom View rooms were sold out around 11:00 am.



I think a lot of people will still go, but I also think that the festivities will be scaled back. I went ahead and used a placeholder that was going to expire on a 4 night DCL cruise to add on to our 50th trip. Prior to all of this, I was thrilled with a 7-night park trip. Now, I'm thinking 5 park nights is probably plenty since there will likely be less available to do/experience. I'll make the final call sometime next summer when we have a clearer picture of what the parks look like at that time.

I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people scale back but still go.


----------



## csmith1004

crazy4wdw said:


> I called at exactly at 7:00 am 499 days prior to an arrival date of Sept 30 for 4 nights and was able to reserve a Tower Magic Kingdom View.  I heard that the the concierge rooms and Tower Magic Kingdom View rooms were sold out around 11:00 am.



I booked a room only Theme Park view room for 10/3-10/5 for my 25th anniversary. The very next day they stopped taking reservations. I’m SO glad I went ahead and booked instead of waiting for a package. We will be at WDW for the actual 50th but are staying at All Stars 9/30-10/3.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> They have qr codes for menus  in English,  French and Spanish.


No Portuguese? (Lots of Brazilians visit.)


----------



## yulilin3

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> No Portuguese? (Lots of Brazilians visit.)


Trying to find a pic of the paper with the codes, it might be there i just can't remember


----------



## yulilin3

Found it


----------



## LSUmiss

Wiltony said:


> We just got back from a full week out there.  It was undeniably hot and I will avoid August in the future, but it didn't ruin our trip.  Masks were not fun to have to wear, but again, not trip ruining and we were ok.  We were really happy to be there and for the most part had a great time.  Just had to go with the flow for a lot of things not open, not operating, limited capacity, closing early, etc.  Lines were longer and parks busier than I would have thought after reading about others' experiences, but still MUCH shorter/lower than we would have experienced during a normal trip.  We went on pretty much everything we wanted to go on each day, at each park.
> 
> It's was definitely a memorable trip and we have tons of mask-on pictures to remind us of our "great pandemic WDW trip of 2020."
> 
> Summary of pros/cons:
> 
> Pros
> Shorter Lines
> Lower crowd levels
> Pools were great
> Cast Members were excellent, as usual
> Most food was great
> Most people were respectful and good about mask wearing and social distancing, and everyone was happy to be there
> More mobile ordering (I love mobile ordering)
> Hand sanitizer everywhere (this should remain permanently)
> 30% AP Merch Discount was freaking phenomenal.  I saved literally hundreds of dollars.
> WE GOT TO BE AT DISNEY WORLD
> 
> Cons (while there are many more, they still don't outweigh the pros and we're really glad we went!)
> Mask wearing is not fun, but not world-ending.  Biggest impacts from masks are:
> Hearing each other -- too often I was trying to have a conversation with a CM and we're both wearing masks and they're behind plexiglass
> Pictures -- others seem to be good at it, but I'm not good at smiling with my eyes.  Even though I was smiling, I look irritated or mad in a lot of my pictures.
> Ear fatigue -- I actually found an ear-saver on the ground and ended up sanitizing it and using it the rest of my trip -- it was a life (ear!) saver!
> Where to put it when taking it off -- I recommend getting a binky lanyard of some kind to hold your mask when taking it off.  No good places in the bathroom or a restaurant to put your mask.
> If you have a larger face and/or beard, make sure you have your comfortable masks before you come in the parks.  I searched for 5 of my 8 days for an XL disney mask and couldn't find any.  They're very rare!  Even once I found them, they're sized inconsistently and only 1 of the 2 I bought fit me.
> Once in a while it did feel a little suffocating.  During those times, it helped to pull it away from your face a little (not to the side, and not off) when breathing in, then back on your face when breathing out so it can do the job it was intended to do.
> 
> Transportation -- it was extremely difficult to get home to BLT after we had dinner at Riviera and Wilderness Lodge.  On both occasions a CM had to make a "special exception" to get us home.
> Bay Lake Boat Transportation loop (Contemporary/WL/Ft. Wilderness) was closed
> Epcot Monorail Closed
> Bus transportation was awkward with social distancing, and Contemporary bus stop did poor job and enforcing first-come-first serve, so a lot of people would jump ahead to get on the next bus.
> Usually my solution involved getting back to MK then walking home from there, but they said they weren't allowed to bring guests to MK after park close, which was at 7, and that was usually after we had finished dinner.
> My backup plan was to take a bus to the springs then a bus to BLT, luckily did not have to do that.
> 
> TOTWL at BLT Closed
> Electric Water Pageant Closed (I think I missed this the most, out of everything)
> While I like mobile ordering, they had a glitch where they would cancel your order if you didn't complete it with a certain amount of time.  I lost a few orders this way, _even while actively adding things to the order_
> No Fireworks, of course
> Everything closes too early (parks, pools, restaurants) -- there's nothing to do after 9p
> QR Codes for Menus got old fast -- I hate using phones at the table
> No park or resort delivery from gift shops -- minor annoyance if I decided to buy something earlier in the day
> Lines to get into shops, especially at the end of the day
> Almost everything is off on Kali River Rapids.  We couldn't get wet at all despite going on it three times.  They said they didn't want people to get their masks wet.
> I lost a ROTR boarding group #1 because lightning knocked out the ride the night before
> 
> Again, seems like I'm complaining about a lot, but I'm actually really glad we went -- we had a great time and you will too as long as you keep your expectations low and remain easy going while there.


That would make me want to ride kali again. Don’t mind splash wet, but kali wet is usually ridiculous.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Aimeedyan said:


> I struggled to place an order at Regal Eagle last weekend. I could go all the way to the end and each time I hit submit, I got the error message. Finally went to a CM, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, and they all had no idea what to do, either, and didn't seem willing to just let me order and pay either (there was a cashier there). Finally hit it 5000 times and it submitted. Remarkably, I wasn't charged 5000 times either!
> 
> I can see a lot of frustration when people are hot and hungry and the technology doesn't work. I get why they want you to mobile order (and normally love it!), but they need a back-up plan when someone can't. Like the AP who was turned away at Satuli because of a dead phone battery.


Before they closed down in March, we often had trouble with mobile order (site wouldn't load, order wouldn't go through, etc). We've actually preferred mobile order (despite the IT troubles), but we're also very familiar with what each QS location serves, speak English, carry portable phone batteries, have unlimited internet, etc. I can definitely see why mobile order doesn't work for everyone. Luckily no issues with the mobile order side this most recent trip. However, we couldn't get the QR codes to check in at sit down restaurants to work a couple times (several people were having trouble with the Le Cellier one).

One issue was the CMs didn't want to let anyone by the food pick up areas without a mobile order confirmation (esp difficult with indoor QS locations like Pecos), but there also wasn't a way to mobile order cups of ice water. Not that the CMs were intentionally blocking access to get water, but that there were too many people trying to get into the areas to get food without having placed an order, so the CMs were kind of having to act as bouncers. It was a (for us, mildly) frustrating added obstacle to getting drinks (which especially sucks when it's a million degrees outside).

I think Disney's going to need to up their IT game quite a bit if they want people to use their phones more (and get better WiFi across the entire property).


----------



## mmackeymouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw someone else post on Facebook that they wanted to go eat somewhere (I believe it was Sautu'li) and the CM out front said they had to mobile order but the guest responded their phone was out of power so wasn't able to
> 
> So definitely feel like going forward they can't rely solely on phones - be it people out of power of wifi issues or international people that don't have service, people who don't have a smart phone, etc.



The thing that is just so frustrating is that the vloggers, multiple vloggers, said that there would still be the option to order and pay in cash, you just have to tell them at the entrance, and they will direct you. I thought that was a perfectly reasonable solution. 

But, then some regular people report that they aren't allowed to order unless it is mobile order. So, what's the truth? I am quite certain that they wouldn't go to exclusively mobile order, for the reasons that have already been pointed out here. The frustration lies in either CMs not being trained to know what to do in those situations or deliberately turning away cash payers for whatever reason. 

As for me, I prefer mobile order. I like it. I wish the customizations were a little bit better, a little bit more uniform. For example...at Regal Eagle. I know we are going to need a kids' chicken salad meal, but it doesn't give you the option to customize what is on the salad. On the adult portion, it does. Things like that. I think if they could smooth the rough edges there, mobile order would be used quite a bit more. 






Aimeedyan said:


> I struggled to place an order at Regal Eagle last weekend. I could go all the way to the end and each time I hit submit, I got the error message. Finally went to a CM, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, who sent me to another, and they all had no idea what to do, either, and didn't seem willing to just let me order and pay either (there was a cashier there). Finally hit it 5000 times and it submitted. Remarkably, I wasn't charged 5000 times either!
> 
> I can see a lot of frustration when people are hot and hungry and the technology doesn't work. I get why they want you to mobile order (and normally love it!), but they need a back-up plan when someone can't. Like the AP who was turned away at Satuli because of a dead phone battery.



Yeah, I can't imagine that someone would be turned away because of no access to their phone. Doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## Mit88

Wiltony said:


> Again, seems like I'm complaining about a lot, but I'm actually really glad we went -- we had a great time and you will too as long as you keep your expectations low and remain easy going while there.




Not at all. You’re pointing out the Cons, and all of what you mentioned are definitely in that category. I leave next Monday and I’ve been prepared for all of the changes. Its unfortunate, but I know the full magic will be back someday in the future and it’ll feel even more special to be there.


----------



## cristen72

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> One issue was the CMs didn't want to let anyone by the food pick up areas without a mobile order confirmation (esp difficult with indoor QS locations like Pecos), but there also wasn't a way to mobile order cups of ice water. Not that the CMs were intentionally blocking access to get water, but that there were too many people trying to get into the areas to get food without having placed an order, so the CMs were kind of having to act as bouncers. It was a (for us, mildly) frustrating added obstacle to getting drinks (which especially sucks when it's a million degrees outside).



I had not even thought about the difficulties of getting the free cups of water.   What has worked for people here?   Buying bottled water will add up.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

cristen72 said:


> I had not even thought about the difficulties of getting the free cups of water.   What has worked for people here?   Buying bottled water will add up.


We took along an extra suitcase (had to take advantage of the AP 30% off deal they had going on), and filled it w bottled water from Costco. Took a couple cold waters into the parks w us each day.

They will let you into QS locations to get water, you just have to tell the CMs what you're doing. We had to wait for the CMs to talk with other groups (explain mobile order, deal with ppl yelling at them) a few times before we could let them know we just needed water.


----------



## Wiltony

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> One issue was the CMs didn't want to let anyone by the food pick up areas without a mobile order confirmation (esp difficult with indoor QS locations like Pecos), but there also wasn't a way to mobile order cups of ice water. Not that the CMs were intentionally blocking access to get water, but that there were too many people trying to get into the areas to get food without having placed an order, so the CMs were kind of having to act as bouncers. It was a (for us, mildly) frustrating added obstacle to getting drinks (which especially sucks when it's a million degrees outside).



Was there last week and the CMs were definitely acting as bouncers, blocking access to the building to anyone who did not have a "your order is ready for pickup" notification on their phones.  Could not get in for the bathroom, water, or to find a table, without a confirmed pickup notification.  This was in multiple locations.  Because I was having issues with the mobile order system nuking your entire order if not completed within a few minutes (even if actively adding things to the order -- I wasn't idle or anything), I asked to place an order in person.  I was bounced around twice and after being questioned about my woes, I was finally led to one CM who took my order the old fashioned way.  So they *can* do it, but it's quite a feat to get them to let you!


----------



## crazy4wdw

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I think a lot of people will still go, but I also think that the festivities will be scaled back. I went ahead and used a placeholder that was going to expire on a 4 night DCL cruise to add on to our 50th trip. Prior to all of this, I was thrilled with a 7-night park trip. Now, I'm thinking 5 park nights is probably plenty since there will likely be less available to do/experience. I'll make the final call sometime next summer when we have a clearer picture of what the parks look like at that time.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people scale back but still go.


Doing the same thing, booked on a 4 night cruise which sails on October 4, 2021.


----------



## Geomom

cristen72 said:


> I had not even thought about the difficulties of getting the free cups of water.   What has worked for people here?   Buying bottled water will add up.


We brought reusable bottles, filtered the water in our room, added some crystal light to it to make it more palatable, and brought a bottle for each of us into the parks.  I think we bought a total of 3 bottled waters and 2 other bottled drinks on our 2 week trip...plus some drinks with meals.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

crazy4wdw said:


> Doing the same thing, booked on a 4 night cruise which sails on October 4, 2021.


Well I'll see you on the ship then!


----------



## lotsohugginbear

There were CMs outside of quick service restaurants checking on mobile orders. We asked them for ice water and they went in and grabbed them off a pre-filled tray of waters. Pizza Rizzo and Pecos are two that come to mind.


----------



## one_cat

TheMaxRebo said:


> you are 100% correct that MB's will still be available and it is just the complementary ones that are no longer going to be given out complementary
> 
> But the thinking is that at some point they will be phased out - no is this 6 months, 2 years? 5 years? .... personally I think as long as people are willing to buy them they will keep making them - so I could see them being around for quite a while, just get less and less popular and evenutaully we get a note that they are no longer being supported


I imagine they will go the way of Pal Mickey.  That said I really don’t like thinking about the logistics of using my cell phone for everything.


----------



## LSUmiss

mmackeymouse said:


> The thing that is just so frustrating is that the vloggers, multiple vloggers, said that there would still be the option to order and pay in cash, you just have to tell them at the entrance, and they will direct you. I thought that was a perfectly reasonable solution.
> 
> But, then some regular people report that they aren't allowed to order unless it is mobile order. So, what's the truth? I am quite certain that they wouldn't go to exclusively mobile order, for the reasons that have already been pointed out here. The frustration lies in either CMs not being trained to know what to do in those situations or deliberately turning away cash payers for whatever reason.
> 
> As for me, I prefer mobile order. I like it. I wish the customizations were a little bit better, a little bit more uniform. For example...at Regal Eagle. I know we are going to need a kids' chicken salad meal, but it doesn't give you the option to customize what is on the salad. On the adult portion, it does. Things like that. I think if they could smooth the rough edges there, mobile order would be used quite a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't imagine that someone would be turned away because of no access to their phone. Doesn't quite make sense.


When I was there the first week they reopened, I saw ppl being directed to get to the side & place a mobile order if they showed up to the door of the restaurant without one.


----------



## New Mouse

one_cat said:


> I imagine they will go the way of Pal Mickey.  That said I really don’t like thinking about the logistics of using my cell phone for everything.



The true purpose of magic bands went the way of the dinosaur when they realized the long range features didnt really work.


----------



## MrsBooch

New Mouse said:


> The true purpose of magic bands went the way of the dinosaur when they realized the long range features didnt really work.


What was the true purpose of the magic band that required long range functionality?


----------



## Lewisc

New Mouse said:


> The true purpose of magic bands went the way of the dinosaur when they realized the long range features didnt really work.


Isn't the long range feature being used for ride photos? Seems to work OK.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

LSUmiss said:


> When I was there the first week they reopened, I saw ppl being directed to get to the side & place a mobile order if they showed up to the door of the restaurant without one.


I love me some mobile orders. I can barely use it tho, being vegan, I always have questions about the products, the shared fryers. 
I'd really like to see the app including notes, allergies, diets, even if I understand that it would be a bit of a mess with everyone asking for subs and quick service wouldn't be so quick . Anyway, I love TS


----------



## mmackeymouse

Disdreamprincess said:


> I love me some mobile orders. I can barely use it tho, being vegan, I always have questions about the products, the shared fryers.
> I'd really like to see the app including notes, allergies, diets, even if I understand that it would be a bit of a mess with everyone asking for subs and quick service wouldn't be so quick . Anyway, I love TS



THIS.

I'm not vegan, but I am picky, so I am always wanting to leave certain stuff off or substitute or extra on the side or whatever. Like I said, items seem to be hit and miss on customization. Some items have every single ingredient listed and available to customize. Others.....you get what you get.


----------



## Mit88

Lewisc said:


> Isn't the long range feature being used for ride photos? Seems to work OK.



Slinky Dog is the only one that doesnt work for me


----------



## New Mouse

Lewisc said:


> Isn't the long range feature being used for ride photos? Seems to work OK.



I could be wrong, but I dont believe that is long range.

There were multiple tracking and crowdsourcing features that were supposed to be game changers when it came to crowd management, but they were based on the long range effects being more effective.


----------



## only hope

one_cat said:


> I imagine they will go the way of Pal Mickey.  That said I really don’t like thinking about the logistics of using my cell phone for everything.



Someone else who knows about Pal Mickey! We still have ours. We’ve brought into the parks a few times the past few years- last time he still knew what land he was in! Or thought he was in, what with the new areas and all.




Disdreamprincess said:


> I love me some mobile orders. I can barely use it tho, being vegan, I always have questions about the products, the shared fryers.
> I'd really like to see the app including notes, allergies, diets, even if I understand that it would be a bit of a mess with everyone asking for subs and quick service wouldn't be so quick . Anyway, I love TS



Another vegan sharing my woes! Hello!  Being a local I usually pack but I experimented with every restaurant before my local vacay last week and noticed the lack of info/options. Universals app is even worse though- no indication of which options are vegan. I became vegan shortly after the shut down so eating out on a plant diet at theme parks (or anywhere really) is new to me anyways.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 519402



I totally get the appeal for people who love to get scared - but this is quite literally my worst nightmare.


----------



## mcomber7

Geomom said:


> We brought reusable bottles, filtered the water in our room, added some crystal light to it to make it more palatable, and brought a bottle for each of us into the parks.  I think we bought a total of 3 bottled waters and 2 other bottled drinks on our 2 week trip...plus some drinks with meals.





cristen72 said:


> I had not even thought about the difficulties of getting the free cups of water.   What has worked for people here?   Buying bottled water will add up.


We ordered a case of waters from amazon prime now, very cheap and easy to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd

So more passholders can get to see Star Trek land!


----------



## runjulesrun

mmackeymouse said:


> The thing that is just so frustrating is that the vloggers, multiple vloggers, said that there would still be the option to order and pay in cash, you just have to tell them at the entrance, and they will direct you. I thought that was a perfectly reasonable solution.
> 
> But, then some regular people report that they aren't allowed to order unless it is mobile order. So, what's the truth? I am quite certain that they wouldn't go to exclusively mobile order, for the reasons that have already been pointed out here. The frustration lies in either CMs not being trained to know what to do in those situations or deliberately turning away cash payers for whatever reason.


When we were there, my phone would not work for mobile order at all. I had to use my husband's phone for mobile orders. (His phone is newer and had the updated app. I tried but could not get the app to update on my phone.) There were quite a few times where I just nicely asked the cast member at the door if I could order the old fashioned way and I explained why (I had put all of my gift card on to our room account and you cannot charge meals to your room with mobile ordering so most meals I needed to pay with my magic band). Only one time did I feel like they didn't want to let me order in person. All of the other times, they were very nice about it. We don't eat at peak times though so maybe that makes a difference. We tend to eat at off times to avoid crowds.


----------



## runjulesrun

TheMaxRebo said:


> Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd
> 
> So more passholders can get to see *Star Trek land!*


Oh my goodness, my son would go nuts if there was a Star Trek Land.


----------



## smile5sunshine

mmackeymouse said:


> THIS.
> 
> I'm not vegan, but I am picky, so I am always wanting to leave certain stuff off or substitute or extra on the side or whatever. Like I said, items seem to be hit and miss on customization. Some items have every single ingredient listed and available to customize. Others.....you get what you get.




I agree. I really liked using the mobile ordering, but it was frustrating not to be able to customize or sub/swap out items.  And I hated that there was no way to access ingredient lists for items. I know they can change frequently in dishes, but it'd be easy to update online and make it so that people with allergy or special diet requirements (like vegan or gluten free) could verify they we're ordering something they can eat, without having to speak with a CM.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

runjulesrun said:


> Oh my goodness, my son would go nuts if there was a Star Trek Land.


----------



## JessicaW1234

yulilin3 said:


> MBs are not going away they are just not going to send free ones with your room reservation


Are you able to use ones from a prior stay?


----------



## SMRT-1

JessicaW1234 said:


> Are you able to use ones from a prior stay?


Yes, although the batteries reportedly only last 2-3 years. Once the battery dies, they'll still work at the places where you can touch the reader with your MB like park entry, FP+ entrances, hotel rooms, payment, etc., but the features like ride videos, and the MB-only ride photos at certain rides will no longer work.


----------



## skeeter31

JessicaW1234 said:


> Are you able to use ones from a prior stay?


Oh of course. Your magic bands continue to be good for years. We have so many we have to deactivate a bunch on MDE because we start having problems with the rooms not recognizing the bands because we’ve overloaded the system.


----------



## anthony2k7

only hope said:


> Someone else who knows about Pal Mickey! We still have ours. We’ve brought into the parks a few times the past few years- last time he still knew what land he was in! Or thought he was in, what with the new areas and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another vegan sharing my woes! Hello!  Being a local I usually pack but I experimented with every restaurant before my local vacay last week and noticed the lack of info/options. Universals app is even worse though- no indication of which options are vegan. I became vegan shortly after the shut down so eating out on a plant diet at theme parks (or anywhere really) is new to me anyways.


Aww Pal Mickey was proper old fashioned Disney Magic in my opinion.


----------



## jarestel

I imagine MBs will continue to be an option for a while yet but the carrot to lead guests away from MBs and more towards phones will be added functionality and convenience on the phones. There are some folks who refused to wear MBs and still were able to get cards (with much lower convenience and functionality) so it's likely Disney will still offer legacy options for those who prefer them.


----------



## Lewisc

New Mouse said:


> I could be wrong, but I dont believe that is long range.
> 
> There were multiple tracking and crowdsourcing features that were supposed to be game changers when it came to crowd management, but they were based on the long range effects being more effective.


Short range are transactions which require touch  or almost touching. Room access, FP, park admission, food and drink purchases...
I suspect location tracking via apps eull do a better job with crowd management


----------



## Chris Ehlers

smile5sunshine said:


> I agree. I really liked using the mobile ordering, but it was frustrating not to be able to customize or sub/swap out items.  And I hated that there was no way to access ingredient lists for items. I know they can change frequently in dishes, but it'd be easy to update online and make it so that people with allergy or special diet requirements (like vegan or gluten free) could verify they we're ordering something they can eat, without having to speak with a CM.


not sure what more you are looking for but this has been on the App for quite some time.   Also please take note of the working at the bottom.


----------



## hertamaniac

I would consider this a real test for cruising outside of N.A. since the shutdown(s). 

"The MSC Grandiosa will operate at 70% of normal operations with approximately 2,500 passengers on board to ensure safety protocols."

https://www.ship-technology.com/news/msc-grandiosa-first-cruise-five-month-suspension/https://www.foxnews.com/travel/msc-grandiosa-mediterranean-cruise-first-pandemic


----------



## Chris Ehlers

skeeter31 said:


> Oh of course. Your magic bands continue to be good for years. We have so many we have to deactivate a bunch on MDE because we start having problems with the rooms not recognizing the bands because we’ve overloaded the system.


Had the same issue, had to deactivate 40plus bands and cards.    I did have an issue with my limited TS MB last trip, so i just ordered free one with the same color Puck and it works perfect now and still get to use old MB


----------



## SierraT

hertamaniac said:


> I would consider this a real test for cruising outside of N.A. since the shutdown(s).
> 
> "The MSC Grandiosa will operate at 70% of normal operations with approximately 2,500 passengers on board to ensure safety protocols."
> 
> https://www.ship-technology.com/news/msc-grandiosa-first-cruise-five-month-suspension/https://www.foxnews.com/travel/msc-grandiosa-mediterranean-cruise-first-pandemic



It looks like they are doing the same thing as theme parks as far as ”safety.”  I was curious if they would add in a test but their site doesn’t indicate.  Personally would not go on any vacation where a test was required to enter, but I imagine with a cruise testing would be a PR nightmare.

Wish I could convince my family to cruise Disney again.  We’ve been on several and my kids feel like there isn’t as much for them to do.  Sigh...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295704623202865152


----------



## New Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd
> 
> So more passholders can get to see Star Trek land!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295548600404127744



Very odd strategy!  Get people to cancel and then open up slots for those people a few days later?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295704623202865152



That is the average price per day? So Universal is like $150/day?

Guess so haven't been there in a while


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> Very odd strategy!  Get people to cancel and then open up slots for those people a few days later?



Well I think they wanted people to cancel and now they are trying to be better to those that stuck around, I guess


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295704623202865152



Definitely splitting atoms here.


----------



## dlavender

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well I think they wanted people to cancel and now they are trying to be better to those that stuck around, I guess



I think they wanted people to cancel as well.

For the opening up part I think September really is just going to be awful attendance wise. UO shuttering hotels was the loudest sign of that. So WDW has finally resigned itself to accept that people just aren't going to come and buy a day ticket or get a resort.


----------



## ParrotBill

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is the average price per day? So Universal is like $150/day?
> 
> Guess so haven't been there in a while



Pretty sure that's a 2-day price. And park to park, which beats Disney by a mile.


----------



## hertamaniac

I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.

https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc


----------



## unbanshee

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc



This is just some idiot looking to make a scene. If he cared about his daughter or her condition, he would care enough to know that ADA does not exempt them from wearing a mask during a pandemic:

"The ADA does not provide a blanket exemption to people with disabilities from complying with legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operations."

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/depa...ers-and-postings-regarding-use-face-masks-and


----------



## Betty Rohrer

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc


ADA does not help with masks because of health related like it does not make it so you can get a too small child on a height restricted ride. being from Pa I have to wonder of this is same family that posted about Hershey Park also refusing to let in handicapped child because of mask


----------



## gottalovepluto

SierraT said:


> It looks like they are doing the same thing as theme parks as far as ”safety.”  I was curious if they would add in a test but their site doesn’t indicate.  Personally would not go on any vacation where a test was required to enter, but I imagine with a cruise testing would be a PR nightmare.
> 
> Wish I could convince my family to cruise Disney again.  We’ve been on several and my kids feel like there isn’t as much for them to do.  Sigh...


The 70% occupancy is high to me.

They required COVID tests of all passengers & denied boarding to anyone with a fever or “COVID like symptoms”.

Personally I can’t imagine this ends well. The little lines haven’t been able to make it work, I just have no faith more passengers is going to go better, especially since they are visiting ports and EU is experiencing an “uptick upon reopening”. This Californian remembers that phrase from early June.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc


The conclusion has been ADA doesn’t protect here because accommodating the person poses a direct threat to others.

I feel so bad for that kid. So much information out there her parents should have known before putting her in that position.

I did roll my eyes at Disney’s PR/legal team. Immediately asked why the journalist was asking and then ghosted them.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc



There is a full thread about this already on the disAbilities board. Information and debate about what the ADA does and does not cover regarding masks is in full swing over there. We probably don't need to rehash it over here too 

The M word tends to get us in trouble on this thread


----------



## Moliphino

ParrotBill said:


> Pretty sure that's a 2-day price. And park to park, which beats Disney by a mile.



It says "average price *per day* (shown in calendar...", though.


----------



## shoegal9

Moliphino said:


> It says "average price *per day* (shown in calendar...", though.



Correct- according to their website a 2 park, 2 day ticket is around $306 for an adult.  The last time we went, Universal was more expensive than Disney. We had a one day ticket with admission to both parks last fall, it was like $190. Pretty sure a one day hopper at Disney was around $150ish... (Could be wrong, been an AP for a while now...)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ParrotBill said:


> Pretty sure that's a 2-day price. And park to park, which beats Disney by a mile.



If that is the two day price then that is pretty good, but the top of the chart says "the average price per day (shown in the calendar)"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dlavender said:


> I think they wanted people to cancel as well.
> 
> For the opening up part I think September really is just going to be awful attendance wise. UO shuttering hotels was the loudest sign of that. So WDW has finally resigned itself to accept that people just aren't going to come and buy a day ticket or get a resort.


----------



## Mit88

Looks like Disney is giving up on hoping more out-of-town guests come in with all the additional availability made for APs and CMs. Gonna see some busy parks going forward


----------



## only hope

Chris Ehlers said:


> not sure what more you are looking for but this has been on the App for quite some time.   Also please take note of the working at the bottom.
> View attachment 519446



Not all menus in the app have an allergy page.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

only hope said:


> Not all menus in the app have an allergy page.


Yes True do but the ones with more offerings do and if you read the bottom of the page you can do in person non app ordering and speak to dietary cast member who could help you.  not sure what else again you would like


----------



## only hope

Chris Ehlers said:


> Yes True do but the ones with more offerings do and if you read the bottom of the page you can do in person non app ordering and speak to dietary cast member who could help you.  not sure what else again you would like



I wasn’t the person you were quoting. But going by the conversation, what others and I would like is for every menu to list allergies (and whether it’s vegan, in some cases), as well as allow for modifications (and updating the allergies accordingly with the modifications) so that ordering can be done through the app in confidence for every location.


----------



## Sunelis

only hope said:


> I wasn’t the person you were quoting. But going by the conversation, what others and I would like is for every menu to list allergies (and whether it’s vegan, in some cases), as well as allow for modifications (and updating the allergies accordingly with the modifications) so that ordering can be done through the app in confidence for every location.



Honestly if I was allergic or if my diet was restrictive in any way, I would rather talk to a CM/Chef than trust my health/well being to an app.  Even if it's less magical


----------



## Sandiz08

Disney has to do better with pricing in the current economy. Watching the Disunplugged show is making me realize that the moment many suspected the bubble would burst is here.


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> Disney has to do better with pricing in the current economy. Watching the Disunplugged show is making me realize that the moment many suspected the bubble would burst is here.



People had no problem paying the price prior to March 16th. The current product doesnt equal the daily ticket price. That’s more of the issue than the price being too high in general. When the parks are back to normal, and people begin to travel again, they’ll have no problem getting people to pay the prices they charge. When those things happen is anyone’s guess. Could be next year, could be in 2023. We wont know until it happens


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> People had no problem paying the price prior to March 16th. The current product doesnt equal the daily ticket price. That’s more of the issue than the price being too high in general. When the parks are back to normal, and people begin to travel again, they’ll have no problem getting people to pay the prices they charge. When those things happen is anyone’s guess. Could be next year, could be in 2023. We wont know until it happens



yeah, prior to all this the two biggest complaints about Disney were that it was a) too expensive and b) too crowded ... well, if it is "too crowded" clearly they aren't charging more than the market will bear

I do think we will see a lot of discounts (on packages, not reducing price of tickets directly or anything) one people are more comfortable traveling as there is still a hit to the economy and even if in general people are comfortable traveling not everyone will and not everyone will be willing to go theme parks, etc.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> People had no problem paying the price prior to March 16th. The current product doesnt equal the daily ticket price. That’s more of the issue than the price being too high in general. When the parks are back to normal, and people begin to travel again, they’ll have no problem getting people to pay the prices they charge. When those things happen is anyone’s guess. Could be next year, could be in 2023. We wont know until it happens


Situations like this change how people view spending money.  Those thought changes take longer to overcome than the actual situation that created them.  That is why Chapek made it clear in the earnings call that the number of people in the parks wouldn't reach the same levels until consumer confidence returns to the levels prior to the pandemic.  That is going take at least a couple of years after the parks return to normal operations.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, prior to all this the two biggest complaints about Disney were that it was a) too expensive and b) too crowded ... well, if it is "too crowded" clearly they aren't charging more than the market will bear
> 
> I do think we will see a lot of discounts (on packages, not reducing price of tickets directly or anything) one people are more comfortable traveling as there is still a hit to the economy and even if in general people are comfortable traveling not everyone will and not everyone will be willing to go theme parks, etc.



A “dead” day at the parks pre-pandemic is like triple the amount of people that are currently going/allowed to the parks. So they had absolutely no problem getting people to pay the prices that were “too expensive”. 

I 100% agree that we’ll see package discounts soon after New Year’s to encourage guests to come down, especially if the state of the country is better virus related. They were dishing out discounts during the previous recession, so I dont see them shying away from trying to pull people in during this one. Ticket discounts, definitely not. Not for the general population, at least. Has Disney ever given discounts on tickets?


----------



## yulilin3

Josh D'amaro was at WoD, my arms are full of merch , I say, hello Josh, hs looks at my arms and says thanks for shopping


----------



## dlavender

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'amaro was at WoD, my arms are full of merch , I say, hello Josh, hs looks at my arms and says thanks for shopping



You sure it wasn’t Chapek?


----------



## Mit88

I was listening to some Disney podcast/youtube video the other day and the discussion came up. He said that he has no problem as an AP/Local and go in and spend $300 in a single day. They dont bring PB&J sandwiches in their pockets. I can’t spend $300 in a single day if I tried. I’m an AP, but I’m not a local


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> The 70% occupancy is high to me.
> 
> They required COVID tests of all passengers & denied boarding to anyone with a fever or “COVID like symptoms”.
> 
> Personally I can’t imagine this ends well. The little lines haven’t been able to make it work, I just have no faith more passengers is going to go better, especially since they are visiting ports and EU is experiencing an “uptick upon reopening”. This Californian remembers that phrase from early June.



I think there are many cruise lines watching this with eagle eyes. 

I'll be really curious how they address the 14-day post cruise period for testing/qualifications/etc. (with the presumption all goes well during the duration of this cruise).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I was listening to some Disney podcast/youtube video the other day and the discussion came up. He said that he has no problem as an AP/Local and go in and spend $300 in a single day. They dont bring PB&J sandwiches in their pockets. I can’t spend $300 in a single day if I tried. I’m an AP, but I’m not a local


I could spend $300 in a single day! (Alas I would have a problem and that problem would be my bank account )


----------



## AmberMV

Been a few days since we heard an update on the canceled AP folks, are those who canceled still seeing their passes in their MDE account?


----------



## Disney Bobby

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 519505



LOL.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> Been a few days since we heard an update on the canceled AP folks, are those who canceled still seeing their passes in their MDE account?



Mine are there.

Maybe the thing that was alluded to that would make platinum and up APs happy was giving us a full refund while still keeping the passes.


----------



## KBoopaloo

AmberMV said:


> Been a few days since we heard an update on the canceled AP folks, are those who canceled still seeing their passes in their MDE account?


Just checked and mine is still there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

gottalovepluto said:


> I could spend $300 in a single day! (Alas I would have a problem and that problem would be my bank account )


My wife sees one must have Dooney and it's gone before I get a beer!


----------



## Mit88

New Mutants tickets are now on sale for AMC Dine-In at Disney Springs.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Mit88 said:


> I can’t spend $300 in a single day if I tried. I’m an AP, but I’m not a local



Give me 5 minutes in literally any gift shop. I promise you I will find things.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> New Mutants tickets are now on sale for AMC Dine-In at Disney Springs. View attachment 519690View attachment 519691


That is a LOT of empty seats for social distancing. Much more than half the theater is going to be roped off. They are not going to pull in the type of money they’re used to pulling in with theaters operating at this capacity.

But, seeing that, makes me a bit more comfortable possibly going to the theater. Love seeing some rows with only 1 or 2 seats available in the entire row. I don’t understand the front 3 rows however with basically no seats roped off. Maybe reserved for large parties, but if all the regular seats are taken, most people aren’t going to want to sit up there without breaks between seats.


----------



## mfortis

gottalovepluto said:


> I could spend $300 in a single day! (Alas I would have a problem and that problem would be my bank account )


$300 in one meal!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If you’re feeding a family, eating all your meals on property, and eating at TS, $300 a day happens with barely any effort. Ask me how I know .

This is why I have no problem believing when you include resort, tickets, souvenirs, food, and events, resort guests are far and away the highest spenders per day, as a group of course because there are exceptions in every category. They don’t make it easy to spend your entire vacation in the bubble for nothing.


----------



## LSUmiss

hertamaniac said:


> I am not sure if this violates ADA rules/regulations/laws.  The video was pretty poignant.
> 
> https://www.theblaze.com/news/hold-...4oFdQfM0eEOQluXQ_pBFesOm3z9dAc9iWOn4XQoazSzlc


All I know is when they announced there would be no exceptions, I was one who said that’s not gonna fly. We’ll see what happens, but there is going to be some bad PR with this type of thing & perhaps a legal battle.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> That is a LOT of empty seats for social distancing. Much more than half the theater is going to be roped off. They are not going to pull in the type of money they’re used to pulling in with theaters operating at this capacity.
> 
> But, seeing that, makes me a bit more comfortable possibly going to the theater. Love seeing some rows with only 1 or 2 seats available in the entire row. I don’t understand the front 3 rows however with basically no seats roped off. Maybe reserved for large parties, but if all the regular seats are taken, most people aren’t going to want to sit up there without breaks between seats.



That chart looks weird...are the little stars seats that have been purchased already? That would make more sense?


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> That is a LOT of empty seats for social distancing. Much more than half the theater is going to be roped off. They are not going to pull in the type of money they’re used to pulling in with theaters operating at this capacity.
> 
> But, seeing that, makes me a bit more comfortable possibly going to the theater. Love seeing some rows with only 1 or 2 seats available in the entire row. I don’t understand the front 3 rows however with basically no seats roped off. Maybe reserved for large parties, but if all the regular seats are taken, most people aren’t going to want to sit up there without breaks between seats.



I also found it weird how some rows had 2-3 seats “locked” off, but other rows where you only have 1 seat between you and a stranger. But they look to have found a nice balance. I think it was clear they’d open at less than 50% capacity. Theaters were right behind Theme Parks that people had a big opinions on reopening. 



DGsAtBLT said:


> If you’re feeding a family, eating all your meals on property, and eating at TS, $300 a day happens with barely any effort. Ask me how I know .
> 
> This is why I have no problem believing when you include resort, tickets, souvenirs, food, and events, resort guests are far and away the highest spenders per day, as a group of course because there are exceptions in every category. They don’t make it easy to spend your entire vacation in the bubble for nothing.



Absolutely, for a family you’re spending easily $300 a day without even trying. But he was just 1 person speaking for himself. And with me, it’s only 2 of us, and we usually eat big meals in our room. But we still have snacks in the park. I’m not a merch maniac, but there are a few things that have caught my eye that have recently released that I’ll pick up, but its not going to be a huge expenditure


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> That chart looks weird...are the little stars seats that have been purchased already? That would make more sense?



Yes, stars are already taken


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I also found it weird how some rows had 2-3 seats “locked” off, but other rows where you only have 1 seat between you and a stranger. But they look to have found a nice balance. I think it was clear they’d open at less than 50% capacity. Theaters were right behind Theme Parks that people had a big opinions on reopening.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, for a family you’re spending easily $300 a day without even trying. But he was just 1 person speaking for himself. And with me, it’s only 2 of us, and we usually eat big meals in our room. But we still have snacks in the park. I’m not a merch maniac, but there are a few things that have caught my eye that have recently released that I’ll pick up, but its not going to be a huge expenditure


I also looked at the theater at Universal. They’re not showing any seats roped off, but it could be they just haven’t updated their listing on Fandango yet.


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> This is just some idiot looking to make a scene. If he cared about his daughter or her condition, he would care enough to know that ADA does not exempt them from wearing a mask during a pandemic:
> 
> "The ADA does not provide a blanket exemption to people with disabilities from complying with legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operations."
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/depa...ers-and-postings-regarding-use-face-masks-and


Yep this was purely a stunt. He has several videos like this.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> All I know is when they announced there would be no exceptions, I was one who said that’s not gonna fly. We’ll see what happens, but there is going to be some bad PR with this type of thing & perhaps a legal battle.


This guy was purely looking to use his kid to make a scene. Disney is in no way violating ADA.


----------



## hertamaniac

AmberMV said:


> Been a few days since we heard an update on the canceled AP folks, are those who canceled still seeing their passes in their MDE account?



Yep, still showing as active.  I expect by the end of next month, it will be updated.


----------



## Brianstl

Sorry if this was posted earlier.

Some interesting numbers from Visit Florida.  Visitors to Florida overall were down 60.5% in Q2. Domestic visitors to Florida were down 56.4%.  Visitors from Canada were down 99.1%. Visitors from other international locations were down 91.1%.

https://www.visitflorida.org/resources/research/


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Sorry if this was posted earlier.
> 
> Some interesting numbers from Visit Florida.  Visitors to Florida overall were down 60.5% in Q2. Domestic visitors to Florida were down 56.4%.  Visitors from Canada were down 99.1%. Visitors from other international locations were down 91.1%.
> 
> https://www.visitflorida.org/resources/research/



Could be far worse considering the (Disney) parks were closed throughout Q2. A lot of Beach travel, I’m assuming. Could also be DVC and Universal/SeaWorld/BuschGardens/FunSpot/HolyLand guests, but I would guess most of it was Beach vacations


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> A “dead” day at the parks pre-pandemic is like triple the amount of people that are currently going/allowed to the parks. So they had absolutely no problem getting people to pay the prices that were “too expensive”.
> 
> I 100% agree that we’ll see package discounts soon after New Year’s to encourage guests to come down, especially if the state of the country is better virus related. They were dishing out discounts during the previous recession, so I dont see them shying away from trying to pull people in during this one. Ticket discounts, definitely not. Not for the general population, at least. Has Disney ever given discounts on tickets?


For years, they used to have a FL Resident Play 4 Days for $100, then they switched it to 3 days before discontinuing it.  After 9/11, they also gave out a month added to APs on their birthdays,


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

mfortis said:


> $300 in one meal!


$300 in one trip to Trader Sams!


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> I was listening to some Disney podcast/youtube video the other day and the discussion came up. He said that he has no problem as an AP/Local and go in and spend $300 in a single day. They dont bring PB&J sandwiches in their pockets. I can’t spend $300 in a single day if I tried. I’m an AP, but I’m not a local


I hope I don’t go that far, but I’m going next week (to EPCOT) for the first time since the shutdown, and I may have a fairly extensive shopping list


----------



## Anna_Sh

LSUmiss said:


> All I know is when they announced there would be no exceptions, I was one who said that’s not gonna fly. We’ll see what happens, but there is going to be some bad PR with this type of thing & perhaps a legal battle.


I think they’re counting on the pandemic being over by the time any lawsuits are decided.  Plus, there’s no way the family didn’t know about the mask requirement before they left home.  I’m no lawyer, but since the gist of their complaint seems to be that they “assumed” Disney would make an exception, Disney can argue back that they should have asked.


----------



## Rash

mfortis said:


> $300 in one meal!


At California Grill, it’s easy.


----------



## LSUmiss

Anna_Sh said:


> I think they’re counting on the pandemic being over by the time any lawsuits are decided.  Plus, there’s no way the family didn’t know about the mask requirement before they left home.  I’m no lawyer, but since the gist of their complaint seems to be that they “assumed” Disney would make an exception, Disney can argue back that they should have asked.


Perhaps. I don’t think they wouldn’t win, but that won’t stop the lawsuits & negative PR from rolling in.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps. I don’t think they wouldn’t win, but that won’t stop the lawsuits & negative PR from rolling in.


I really don’t think they’re going to face any bad PR over this. Look at this story, it’s only been picked up by a few fringe outlets and is barely being spoken about. I think most people understand the need for masks right now and are quite clear on Disney’s position on masks. Now, will there possibly be lawsuits based on ADA? Yeah, probably but I bet they’ll be found in Disneys favor based on the current interpretation of the ADA and it won’t have repercussions for Disney. Disney gets sued all the time for issues and it rarely, if ever, sees the light of day in the news except for on a Disney message boards and maybe a single news story. But this definitely won’t lead to bad PR for Disney.


----------



## DisMommyTX

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps. I don’t think they wouldn’t win, but that won’t stop the lawsuits & negative PR from rolling in.





I would consider it positive press as I want to know that masks will be enforced. As a parent of a special needs kid, you know better than to put your family in such a disappointing situation. If you cannot wear a mask, you are not going to Disney right now. They have made this perfectly clear all along and offered plenty of opportunities to cancel.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps. I don’t think they wouldn’t win, but that won’t stop the lawsuits & negative PR from rolling in.



But is it all negative PR? Depending on your position on masks, it actually may make other travelers feel safer that there are absolutely NO mask exceptions above the age requirement.

Working in PR, I see both sides of this. When a child who cannot wear a mask gets turned away - even if they should have known about the mask requirement - yes, that’s a negative story. But given the current pandemic situation, many may also view their strong stance on masks and enforcement as a positive.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Josh D'amaro was at WoD, my arms are full of merch , I say, hello Josh, hs looks at my arms and says thanks for shopping


Ha! I swear I saw him while we were walking into MK this past Sunday. He said welcome to us and I was straining to see his name tag but had to keep moving. So cool that he’s always out and about!


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> I could spend $300 in a single day! (Alas I would have a problem and that problem would be my bank account )



I've done it in one trip to Trader Sam's with only two people.


----------



## Moliphino

Mit88 said:


> I also found it weird how some rows had 2-3 seats “locked” off, but other rows where you only have 1 seat between you and a stranger. But they look to have found a nice balance. I think it was clear they’d open at less than 50% capacity. Theaters were right behind Theme Parks that people had a big opinions on reopening.



It looks like they're blocking off seats in front, behind, and to each side of occupied seats.


----------



## Mit88

Remind me to never meet up with a lot of you. $300+ tabs at Trader Sams. 100s of dollars in merchandise in the parks. Ya’ll sound like bad influences


----------



## AnaHtDis

I feel like my teenagers could eat $300 worth of turkey legs and dole whips.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Remind me to never meet up with a lot of you. $300+ tabs at Trader Sams. 100s of dollars in merchandise in the parks. Ya’ll sound like bad influences



Hey, when flight costs are obscene and driving would end up costing you more, you gotta make your infrequent trips count!

But my favourite subject is Disney Math, so I am also a terrible influence when it comes to Disney spending .


----------



## pepperandchips

hereforthechurros said:


> Ha! I swear I saw him while we were walking into MK this past Sunday. He said welcome to us and I was straining to see his name tag but had to keep moving. So cool that he’s always out and about!


He was definitely in MK on Sunday - I met him near Big Thunder around 12:30.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Does anyone know when the taste of Epcot food fest is ending?  I have a short trip planned the first week of Nov going off of last year's F&W dates, and it just dawned on me that it might not even be going on still!


----------



## rteetz

magickingdomprincess said:


> Does anyone know when the taste of Epcot food fest is ending?  I have a short trip planned the first week of Nov going off of last year's F&W dates, and it just dawned on me that it might not even be going on still!


No end date announced.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295923738068869121


----------



## GXIncognto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295923738068869121



So disappointed no Yachtsman, we're staying at an Epcot area resort for the first time during our September/October trip and I was really hoping to try it.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> Looks like Disney is giving up on hoping more out-of-town guests come in with all the additional availability made for APs and CMs. Gonna see some busy parks going forward



Definitely concerned. 


The thing that is sort of confusing is conventional wisdom has always been that Disneyland is a locals park; Disney World is a visitors' resort. Obviously, there are exceptions on both sides, but that's the general perception at least. 

Now, it just seems like demand for AP members (mostly locals, I'd presume) is just crazy high. I don't know if it's just pent up demand or what.


----------



## RachelTori

GXIncognto said:


> So disappointed no Yachtsman, we're staying at an Epcot area resort for the first time during our September/October trip and I was really hoping to try it.



I don’t believe any of the Signature restaurants at resorts have opening dates. Even Turf Club at SSR is “temporarily unavailable”. 

I’m watching for Flying Fish to reopen.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

mmackeymouse said:


> Definitely concerned.
> 
> 
> The thing that is sort of confusing is conventional wisdom has always been that Disneyland is a locals park; Disney World is a visitors' resort. Obviously, there are exceptions on both sides, but that's the general perception at least.
> 
> Now, it just seems like demand for AP members (mostly locals, I'd presume) is just crazy high. I don't know if it's just pent up demand or what.


The availability for resort guests regarding park pass is 100%... I wouldn't be be too concerned.


----------



## karen4546

Moliphino said:


> I've done it in one trip to Trader Sam's with only two people.


Yes, and JIko.


----------



## skeeter31

mmackeymouse said:


> Definitely concerned.
> 
> 
> The thing that is sort of confusing is conventional wisdom has always been that Disneyland is a locals park; Disney World is a visitors' resort. Obviously, there are exceptions on both sides, but that's the general perception at least.
> 
> Now, it just seems like demand for AP members (mostly locals, I'd presume) is just crazy high. I don't know if it's just pent up demand or what.


It’s pent up demand for local APs, but also the lack of large quantities of guests traveling to Disney. Disney isn’t changing their philosophy and looking to turn WDW into a locals park, it’s just that there aren’t enough people willing to travel right now with, you know, a worldwide pandemic going on. Nothing to be concerned about longterm.


----------



## osufeth24

skeeter31 said:


> It’s pent up demand for local APs, but also the lack of large quantities of guests traveling to Disney. Disney isn’t changing their philosophy and looking to turn WDW into a locals park, it’s just that there aren’t enough people willing to travel right now with, you know, a worldwide pandemic going on. Nothing to be concerned about longterm.



exactly.  Literally all they did was take spots from the other pods, and add some to APs since they aren't being used, and APs were basically blocked out for the rest of August.

And plus, they only opened up more spots for APs through Sep 3.  So it's not like they added more for the rest of the year


----------



## Tigger's ally

Moliphino said:


> It looks like they're blocking off seats in front, behind, and to each side of occupied seats.


Which I get, but I am looking at the new Cirque show for my December trip and it doesn't look like they are doing that at all.  You can see some row one's gone in upper deck and the row behind are available.  Same for top row with some available right below that.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295923738068869121





GXIncognto said:


> So disappointed no Yachtsman, we're staying at an Epcot area resort for the first time during our September/October trip and I was really hoping to try it.


Wow, they’ve really scaled back the resort reopening plans. I’m surprised by no YS but I’m even more surprised that they’re essentially re-closing BC Marketplace and that they’re opting for a bar-only model for Hurricane Hanna’s. Just goes to show resort traffic is not even close to what they expected.


----------



## andyman8

RachelTori said:


> I don’t believe any of the Signature restaurants at resorts have opening dates. Even Turf Club at SSR is “temporarily unavailable”.
> 
> I’m watching for Flying Fish to reopen.


I wouldn’t hold my breath for FF anytime soon, given that they called off the October reopening of BWI. CG and Topolino’s are the only Resort signatures open at the moment. I’m a big fan of those two, but ate both recently and something felt off. I can’t put my finger on it, but there was some element of the signature experience that felt like it was missing. The staff did a wonderful job, especially in the middle of a pandemic, but something was missing.


----------



## Erica Ladd

TheMaxRebo said:
Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd

I understand why they did this but I am sooooo disappointed right now. I was just in the middle of planning a 3 night mother daughter stay for dd and I for 9/1-4 because of the low crowds and the not yet reduced hours. Now I feel like it will be just as crowded as a weekend stay (we were gonna go Tuesday thru Friday). Now I’m not sure it will be worth it....


----------



## osufeth24

I think people really need to check their expectations. There's not going to be empty parks like the first couple of weeks of reopened (maybe later in Sept there could be)


----------



## jkh36619

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295923738068869121


Ale and Compass is a relaxing spot. I enjoy chilling out there. And The Wave at the Contemporary.


----------



## skeeter31

Erica Ladd said:


> TheMaxRebo said:
> Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd
> 
> I understand why they did this but I am sooooo disappointed right now. I was just in the middle of planning a 3 night mother daughter stay for dd and I for 9/1-4 because of the low crowds and the not yet reduced hours. Now I feel like it will be just as crowded as a weekend stay (we were gonna go Tuesday thru Friday). Now I’m not sure it will be worth it....


You’ll most likely still be ok with those days. It’s not going to be weekend levels during the week. Even though they’ve opened availability to APs, locals do still have work and school during the week. Will it be a bit more crowded than it has during the weekdays, probably, but not weekend level. And as stated above, the parks will never be as empty as they were those first 2-3 weeks of being open. They will steadily look and feel more crowded.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jkh36619 said:


> Ale and Compass is a relaxing spot. I enjoy chilling out there. And The Wave at the Contemporary.


Crew's cup is my fave.  Hope it's open by early Dec.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

skeeter31 said:


> You’ll most likely still be ok with those days. It’s not going to be weekend levels during the week. Even though they’ve opened availability to APs, locals do still have work and school during the week. Will it be a bit more crowded than it has during the weekdays, probably, but not weekend level. And as stated above, the parks will never be as empty as they were those first 2-3 weeks of being open. They will steadily look and feel more crowded.



I'm going next week (Mon-Sat) and was also there July 19-24th when in my opinion things were dead dead. I'll be sure to share my thoughts on how it compares!


----------



## Erica Ladd

skeeter31 said:


> You’ll most likely still be ok with those days. It’s not going to be weekend levels during the week. Even though they’ve opened availability to APs, locals do still have work and school during the week. Will it be a bit more crowded than it has during the weekdays, probably, but not weekend level. And as stated above, the parks will never be as empty as they were those first 2-3 weeks of being open. They will steadily look and feel more crowded.



I know it will be busier than the first couple of weeks but I have been checking religiously throughout the day every weekday for the past 2 weeks and the past 2 days looked awesome as far as wait time across all parks.  I'm going to keep watching but now it feels more risky with the possibility of a bunch more people coming, including AP's AND CM's and their family and friends.  No doubt the crowds would have been less if they didn't suddenly change the pools of availability.  And no, I do not begrudge anyone else for going if they are able.  This is just me venting about my planning (we are out of state) and I just canceled a trip for DH and I for September 8-12 because of reduced hours and no hopping.  Just disappointing all around


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> Which I get, but I am looking at the new Cirque show for my December trip and it doesn't look like they are doing that at all.  You can see some row one's gone in upper deck and the row behind are available.  Same for top row with some available right below that.
> 
> View attachment 519860



Different theater, different rules. I guess this one thinks their seats are far enough apart that they don't need to do every other row.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


>



Never thought I’d be so happy to see a button  We only book a few favorite character meals in advance, anything else TS is usually on the fly as the spirit moves us. I hope this sticks around.


----------



## only hope

mmackeymouse said:


> Definitely concerned.
> 
> 
> The thing that is sort of confusing is conventional wisdom has always been that Disneyland is a locals park; Disney World is a visitors' resort. Obviously, there are exceptions on both sides, but that's the general perception at least.
> 
> Now, it just seems like demand for AP members (mostly locals, I'd presume) is just crazy high. I don't know if it's just pent up demand or what.



IMO- Partly pent up demand, partly there’s no events/concerts going on, and partly many people don’t want to travel. The travel issue that is keeping tourists away is driving Floridians to the parks- it is a local destination for us. No need for flights, rental cars, and in many cases, a hotel; no need to quarantine afterwards.


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> I think people really need to check their expectations. There's not going to be empty parks like the first couple of weeks of reopened (maybe later in Sept there could be)



I've been hearing that the parks still clear out pretty well during the last couple of hours each day since most in attendance are locals.  Hoping that will be the case Labor Day week.  Was really hoping for the empty park experience, but oh well.


----------



## osufeth24

Dentam said:


> I've been hearing that the parks still clear out pretty well during the last couple of hours each day since most in attendance are locals.  Hoping that will be the case Labor Day week.  Was really hoping for the empty park experience, but oh well.



Yes , i know when I've gone, I usually spend 2-3 hrs and Im out.  It's just too hot to stick around longer.  I still don't see the wait times being 60+ min for everything though.  And as mentioned, the wait times generally are posted higher than what it is.  With the capacity and distancing, it's hard for them to gauge a time.


----------



## shoegal9

andyman8 said:


> Wow, they’ve really scaled back the resort reopening plans. I’m surprised by no YS but I’m even more surprised that they’re essentially re-closing BC Marketplace and that they’re opting for a bar-only model for Hurricane Hanna’s. Just goes to show resort traffic is not even close to what they expected.



I read somewhere on the boards that CMs said the BC Marketplace closure was for a refurb of some sort/to remove the Coca Cola Freestyle machines.  So, they are moving some items to the solarium in the meantime. Only expected to last a few weeks.


----------



## Erica Ladd

rteetz said:


>



I’m guessing this is only an option if you are on or near property?


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> Wow, they’ve really scaled back the resort reopening plans. I’m surprised by no YS but I’m even more surprised that they’re essentially re-closing BC Marketplace and that they’re opting for a bar-only model for Hurricane Hanna’s. Just goes to show resort traffic is not even close to what they expected.


Moving the quick service to the solarium from BC Marketplace makes sense right now given how little space BC Marketplace has.  It stops people getting something to eat from creating a unsafe situation there.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Are buses still running from the parks to DS after 4pm or has that been suspended? I thought I read it on some thread


----------



## GXIncognto

andyman8 said:


> Wow, they’ve really scaled back the resort reopening plans. I’m surprised by no YS but I’m even more surprised that they’re essentially re-closing BC Marketplace and that they’re opting for a bar-only model for Hurricane Hanna’s. Just goes to show resort traffic is not even close to what they expected.



Does anybody have a reopening date for the Dolphin?  I can at least hold out hope for Shula's and then just wait for my next trip to try Yachtsman.  Otherwise I might be "stuck" doing Topolino's twice.  Going to some signature dinners is a big part of our trip and since we'd need to burn a park reservation on a "rest day" to do an in-park signature and we've all heard that the (maskless) freaks come out at night over at Disney Springs, our choices right now are super limited. 

We're at Poly Villas at the end of our trip and I was certain they'd open at least one of Citricos or Narcoossee's because they wouldn't DARE open the _Grand Floridian_ without a signature, but now I'm not so sure. I've got backups of backups reserved because that's how I am, but it's still disappointing to see them choose not to open certain things (that I'd be willing to give them more money for!).


----------



## JacknSally

GXIncognto said:


> Does anybody have a reopening date for the Dolphin?



*Dolphin is currently scheduled to reopen 9/1.*


----------



## mattpeto

I wonder if we will get some character meals back soon with the AE deal, especially Princesses. 

Princesses with facemasks at Akerhaus or CRT?

I really doubt there won’t be more character experiences until the pandemic is over.  I expect some new and safe scenarios to unfold soon.


----------



## osufeth24

If you don't read the thread, I just saw on the Rise of the Resistance thread MDE had an update apparently to now it'll preselect everyone in your F&F who are scanned into the park, instead of having to scroll and choose

So doesn't seem like they'll be changing opening procedures anytime soon for Rise


----------



## Brianstl

Trendlines really moving in the right direction for both Florida and Orange County.

Florida:


Orange County:


----------



## yulilin3

Erica Ladd said:


> Are buses still running from the parks to DS after 4pm or has that been suspended? I thought I read it on some thread


they are not


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> I wonder if we will get some character meals back soon with the AE deal, especially Princesses.
> 
> Princesses with facemasks at Akerhaus or CRT?
> 
> I really doubt there won’t be more character experiences until the pandemic is over.  I expect some new and safe scenarios to unfold soon.


what's AE deal?


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Trendlines really moving in the right direction for both Florida and Orange County.
> 
> Florida:
> 
> 
> Orange County:



No encouraging news related to the virus allowed here


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> No encouraging news related to the virus allowed here



Gotta wait 2 weeks...


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> what's AE deal?



The Actor’s Equity deal announced last week, sorry.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> The Actor’s Equity deal announced last week, sorry.


I see, yeah the characters are not part of that union. Unless they perform live


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> I see, yeah the characters are not part of that union. Unless they perform live



Got it, thanks for clarifying.  I assumed some of them were.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Got it, thanks for clarifying.  I assumed some of them were.


like Belle or Ariel that sing live in their shows, they are equity, but not the meet and greets.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> like Belle or Ariel that sing live in their shows, they are equity, but not the meet and greets.


Goes for parades too. That's why we have the cavalcades with princesses and such. Those CMs are not in Actors Equity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> If you don't read the thread, I just saw on the Rise of the Resistance thread MDE had an update apparently to now it'll preselect everyone in your F&F who are scanned into the park, instead of having to scroll and choose
> 
> So doesn't seem like they'll be changing opening procedures anytime soon for Rise



interesting idea and if it works properly that will make things one step easier and sort of put everyone on the same footing (whether they are solo or previously had to select from a large list) ... but I also have concerns that it will not properly work


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> interesting idea and if it works properly that will make things one step easier and sort of put everyone on the same footing (whether they are solo or previously had to select from a large list) ... but I also have concerns that it will not properly work


My concern would be what if my whole party is in the park but the others are wimpy, wimpy, wimpy?  Will it select them and maybe hold valuable spaces that others wont get?


----------



## SMRT-1

yulilin3 said:


> like Belle or Ariel that sing live in their shows, they are equity, but not the meet and greets.


You should explain that to @WebmasterPete the next time you talk to him.   

On this week's podcast he was saying that all face characters are Equity, which, obviously, is not the case. I was hoping someone would correct him, and I think @WebmasterJackie tried, but she was cut off, and it was never clearly explained.


----------



## SMRT-1

Tigger's ally said:


> My concern would be what if my whole party is in the park but the others are wimpy, wimpy, wimpy?  Will it select them and maybe hold valuable spaces that others wont get?


It doesn't sound like it skips the party selection screen altogether; it just automatically checks the checkboxes for everyone in the park, so you don't have to take time doing it. For those where everyone in their party wants to ride, It makes it faster to join a boarding group, but in your example, it would actually make it slower, as you would need to uncheck everyone on the party selection screen who wasn't riding before joining a boarding group


----------



## brockash

Tigger's ally said:


> My concern would be what if my whole party is in the park but the others are wimpy, wimpy, wimpy?  Will it select them and maybe hold valuable spaces that others wont get?


No...they're only loading 1 party per vehicle, so unless you have  party that would be larger than the ride vehicle.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> No encouraging news related to the virus allowed here


So we're allowed to talk about the 10,000 deaths then?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> So we're allowed to talk about the 10,000 deaths then?


How about neither?


----------



## Tigger's ally

brockash said:


> No...they're only loading 1 party per vehicle, so unless you have  party that would be larger than the ride vehicle.


I am usually in a group of 6 or 7 when we go.


----------



## osufeth24

Tigger's ally said:


> I am usually in a group of 6 or 7 when we go.



Vehicle seats 8, so would still be ok.


----------



## brockash

Tigger's ally said:


> I am usually in a group of 6 or 7 when we go.


Then you definitely don't need to worry about it.  You all will be in 1 vehicle.


----------



## Mit88

Just saw a ride through of RotR from today and wow, its in bad shape. Figures I’ll be there in a week and if I’m lucky enough to get on, it’ll be a shoddy experience


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Just saw a ride through of RotR from today and wow, its in bad shape. Figures I’ll be there in a week and if I’m lucky enough to get on, it’ll be a shoddy experience


Have my park reservation for the 29th hoping on getting into the vq and celebrate all aspects of swge on its anniversary.  There have been reports of a couple of elements not working since the lightning strike


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Have my park reservation for the 29th hoping on getting into the vq and celebrate all aspects of swge on its anniversary.  There have been reports of a couple of elements not working since the lightning strike



Invisible Storm Troopers, No audio in certain sections, and no Kylo animatronic. Ill be there on the 29th as well, and its not a trip, or even day killer, but this is the first time I can say I’m a little bummed looking forward to going down there. I havent been on it yet, and I dont know if I want to see it if its mostly broken. I might just hold off on trying to get on until my October trip


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Invisible Storm Troopers, No audio in certain sections, and no Kyle animatronic. Ill be there on the 29th as well, and its not a trip, or even day killer, but this is the first time I can say I’m a little bummed looking forward to going down there. I havent been on it yet, and I dont know if I want to see it if its mostly broken. I might just hold off on trying to get on until my October trip


Well you won't know if it's all working that day,  I say if you're gonna be there just give it a try


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296168305212915714

One of the most trollish tweets of all time. Why would you do this to us, HHN?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296168305212915714
> 
> One of the most trollish tweets of all time. Why would you do this to us, HHN?


Not funny,  i got chocked up inside the tribute store.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Erica Ladd said:


> TheMaxRebo said:
> Big reallocation of passes opens up all 4 parks for passholders through Sept 3rd
> 
> I understand why they did this but I am sooooo disappointed right now. I was just in the middle of planning a 3 night mother daughter stay for dd and I for 9/1-4 because of the low crowds and the not yet reduced hours. Now I feel like it will be just as crowded as a weekend stay (we were gonna go Tuesday thru Friday). Now I’m not sure it will be worth it....



Same, as far as being disappointed. 

As far as the allocation, I wonder which bucket the CMs and family members pull from? Day guests, I would assume. And, if the day guest bucket maxes out, are they really going to turn CMs and their families away at the gate? 

I just hope they ARE included in the capacities, and not in addition to. 






skeeter31 said:


> You’ll most likely still be ok with those days. It’s not going to be weekend levels during the week. Even though they’ve opened availability to APs, locals do still have work and school during the week. Will it be a bit more crowded than it has during the weekdays, probably, but not weekend level. And as stated above, the parks will never be as empty as they were those first 2-3 weeks of being open. They will steadily look and feel more crowded.



Well, for me, who will be there over Labor Day weekend....it could be crazytown. I'm hoping not. 






Parks look decent today. Hollywood studios looks particularly pleasant, so I am hoping Wednesdays are just the ticket, as we have HS 9/9.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tigger's ally said:


> Which I get, but I am looking at the new Cirque show for my December trip and it doesn't look like they are doing that at all.  You can see some row one's gone in upper deck and the row behind are available.  Same for top row with some available right below that.
> 
> View attachment 519860


Well... you're dealing with a bankrupt company here. They're not exactly gonna be paying someone to block seats off for shows that might not even happen. They can just move people around later if need be and offer a refund if they don't like it.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> Same, as far as being disappointed.
> 
> As far as the allocation, I wonder which bucket the CMs and family members pull from? Day guests, I would assume. And, if the day guest bucket maxes out, are they really going to turn CMs and their families away at the gate?
> 
> I just hope they ARE included in the capacities, and not in addition to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for me, who will be there over Labor Day weekend....it could be crazytown. I'm hoping not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parks look decent today. Hollywood studios looks particularly pleasant, so I am hoping Wednesdays are just the ticket, as we have HS 9/9.


I'm pretty sure CM and their guests spots are being pulled from the theme park tickets


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> I wonder if we will get some character meals back soon with the AE deal, especially Princesses.
> 
> Princesses with facemasks at Akerhaus or CRT?
> 
> I really doubt there won’t be more character experiences until the pandemic is over.  I expect some new and safe scenarios to unfold soon.


Imho no. Not after the battle with the actors union. I rather believe hell will freeze over before Disney allows face masks on any of the characters.


----------



## Tigger's ally

gottalovepluto said:


> Well... you're dealing with a bankrupt company here. They're not exactly gonna be paying someone to block seats off for shows that might not even happen. They can just move people around later if need be and offer a refund if they don't like it.


That is what I am worrying about.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Mit88 said:


> Just saw a ride through of RotR from today and wow, its in bad shape. Figures I’ll be there in a week and if I’m lucky enough to get on, it’ll be a shoddy experience



Haven't done ROTR yet, been trying to avoid spoilers like the dickens, I have been spoiled a bit from videos and posts. I think vloggers tend to forget some people don't get there every year and may not have had the opportunity to experience it. I usually fast forward but sometimes, it's too late. 

Having not experienced it, I may not know the difference either way. But, it would just about break my heart if it's a terrible ride.


----------



## andyman8

shoegal9 said:


> I read somewhere on the boards that CMs said the BC Marketplace closure was for a refurb of some sort/to remove the Coca Cola Freestyle machines.  So, they are moving some items to the solarium in the meantime. Only expected to last a few weeks.





Brianstl said:


> Moving the quick service to the solarium from BC Marketplace makes sense right now given how little space BC Marketplace has.  It stops people getting something to eat from creating a unsafe situation there.


Not to be a Debbie Downer, but right after 9/11, there were plenty of unplanned "refurbishments" that popped up. Perhaps social distancing could be a part of it, but I'd bet that whatever they set up at the Solarium will have a lower operating cost than the Beach Club Marketplace. Most, if not all, previously planned refurbishments have been put off for the time being (unless they were already well underway).


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Imho no. Not after the battle with the actors union. I rather believe hell will freeze over before Disney allows face masks on any of the characters.


entertainers won't wear masks, we already know and have seen the face characters not wearing masks


----------



## hereforthechurros

pepperandchips said:


> He was definitely in MK on Sunday - I met him near Big Thunder around 12:30.


I’ve never been one for character pics and autographs but for josh I’d make an exception 

Love that the higher ups have a pulse on the parks day to day right now, good bad or ugly. Data is king but hands-on experience/first-hand knowledge is queen!


----------



## andyman8

Just for clarification regarding Actor's Equity CMs. I know there's been some confusion surrounding which roles are AE, what that means for shows and characters in the parks. Not all face characters or Character Performers (any CM portraying a character in any way) are AE -- in fact, most are not.

To be an AE CM, you must *not only be portraying a character* (doesn't have to be a famous Disney character, it could just be a Hollywood director from the '30s for example ) but also *performing some sort of speciality skill *_*at the same time*_. It's that specialty skill or talent that distinguishes the AE CMs from other Entertainment CMs. This might include singing, advanced choreography, improv/stand-up comedy, or "stunts" (acts like what you see IJESS or in FoTLK). A speciality skill could also be something like puppeteering, which you see in Finding Nemo: The Musical. Advanced Acting is even considered a specialty skill (albeit with strict rules) if the Actor has to portray the character but also recite a certain amount of memorized, scripted lines at the same time. Basically, if the skill requires extensive, individualized training that cannot be easily obtained with TWDC (in other words, you have to study it), it's likely considered a specialty skill. That mix is what makes a CM "Equity" and there are very strict rules as to what Disney can and cannot do with those rules.

What are some other AE CM roles? As alluded to, Streetmosphere characters (like Citizens of Hollywood) are AE CMs. The comedian(s) portraying each of the live interactive monsters at MILF is/are also AE CMs. BatB also uses AE CMs, given the advanced choreography and acting/reciting memorized lines required in each performance. So yes, a face character _can_ be in AE, but portraying a character doesn't automatically get you in. You have to do something else "special." You don't necessarily even have to be performing in a theme park. The BW entertainers were all AE at one point (I *think* they still are).

One common point of confusion: parade characters (such as those in FoF or any of the cavalcades) are not AE, because they're usually only portraying a character. There's no extensive "acting" (usually any character audio is pre-recorded) and most of the dancing is done by background dancers not portraying any character and those routines generally do not fall under the classification of "advanced choreography" anyways. The dances are actually surprisingly easy to learn (take it from a guy with two left feet who still learned the MISI dance from a friend who performs in it).

ETA: Before these two questions come up: JC Skippers are NOT Actor's Equity. First of all, they're not (at least supposed to be) improvising or be stand-up comics. They're supposed to recite from a script with several options for each scene. That script is written in a way that brings it below AE's requirements for advanced acting/lengthy memorization. They're also Attractions CM (because they operate the attraction), not Entertainment CMs. Skippers are actually quite limited in what they can and can't say and what they can and can't do. That doesn't mean that some don't bend the rules (and they take a risk when doing it), but theoretically a Skipper with tons of acting/performance experience should be just as good as a Skipper with zero acting/performance training. All of the "spiel training" is done in house (as part of On the Job Training for any new Skipper). After all, public speaking is technically not the same as performing/acting.

Second question: when are the AE shows coming back? Our favorite word: soon. Supposedly, they're trying to get them all back up before/around/or shortly after (heard all three) Labor Day.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Wow, they’ve really scaled back the resort reopening plans. I’m surprised by no YS but I’m even more surprised that they’re essentially re-closing BC Marketplace and that they’re opting for a bar-only model for Hurricane Hanna’s. Just goes to show resort traffic is not even close to what they expected.


Many have touched on this, but this is such a tough line to walk for WDW. It seems based on their research, surveys, data that those who want to come to will come despite the virus and therefore put up with lack of options. And those who don't want to come because of the virus won't regardless of what's opened or closed. But what about the third bank of people who would consider a trip if it was worth it... but no signature (or little signature) dining, no fireworks, characters, parades, limited transport are pushing them to hold off or go elsewhere. Instead of making a push for more visitors they've resigned themselves to ride this wave.

Those saying this is a correction (crowds, cost) that's been needed for a long time may be misguided. If WDW was fine to take in even less money in exchange for more visitors, word of mouth, etc. they could be offering a lot more in the way of discounts and incentives. Instead they seem to be banking on running lean then pushing things (and prices) back to normal the moment they can rather than bending to a new normal.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Just saw a ride through of RotR from today and wow, its in bad shape. Figures I’ll be there in a week and if I’m lucky enough to get on, it’ll be a shoddy experience


Things change with this attraction daily if not hourly. What may be problematic today isn’t what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## rteetz

Ratatouille signage has been reportedly removed.


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Haven't done ROTR yet, been trying to avoid spoilers like the dickens, I have been spoiled a bit from videos and posts. I think vloggers tend to forget some people don't get there every year and may not have had the opportunity to experience it. I usually fast forward but sometimes, it's too late.
> 
> Having not experienced it, I may not know the difference either way. But, it would just about break my heart if it's a terrible ride.



Thats why I tried to not mention specifics other than what was already common knowledge. Ive seen the ride through’s, but I wouldnt want it spoiled for me if I didn’t want it to be. Its not a movie where most people have more of an ability to make 3-4 hours out of their day and go, especially on weekends. Going to WDW and DLR isnt exactly a 3-4 hour day trip from much of the country


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Things change with this attraction daily if not hourly. What may be problematic today isn’t what tomorrow will bring.



Yeah but these issues recently arent what was plaguing the ride in the beginning. I never heard any stories of these types of issues being the reason the ride went down back in January and February. Whether or not its from the lightning strike, or Disney Imagineering just not being ready to make this type of advanced ride system


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Ratatouille signage has been reportedly removed.



Oh come on!!!!


----------



## Mit88

These HHN tweets have me thinking they’re setting something up. Whether its a drive thu experience, a toned down HHN “event” where a couple of near complete houses are transitioned into a day house ala Walking Dead in Hollywood or how they did the Stranger Things house on Stranger things day. Or maybe just theming around the parks themselves.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Ratatouille signage has been reportedly removed.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> These HHN tweets have me thinking they’re setting something up. Whether its a drive thu experience, a toned down HHN “event” where a couple of near complete houses are transitioned into a day house ala Walking Dead in Hollywood or how they did the Stranger Things house on Stranger things day. Or maybe just theming around the parks themselves.


Someone just posted an update in the News thread that it looks like it’s going to be virtual this year.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> These HHN tweets have me thinking they’re setting something up. Whether its a drive thu experience, a toned down HHN “event” where a couple of near complete houses are transitioned into a day house ala Walking Dead in Hollywood or how they did the Stranger Things house on Stranger things day. Or maybe just theming around the parks themselves.


It looks like maybe they are planning some sort of virtual experience?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296182940213358592


----------



## skeeter31

KBoopaloo said:


> It looks like maybe they are planning some sort of virtual experience?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296182940213358592


Yup, this is what I was speaking about. I was trying to find the source material. Ya beat me to it!


----------



## mmackeymouse

I believe it isn't that the sign was taken down.....the cover of the sign was taken off, to expose the inner light bulbs/wiring. 

Maybe they are working on the lighting in there?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

yulilin3 said:


> There have been reports of a couple of elements not working since the lightning strike



I was the first guest to ride Rise Wednesday morning, after it was closed all day Tuesday, and all elements were working just fine.  Everything worked flawlessly Saturday morning as well.  So if some aspect of the ride is allegedly not working, its not due to what ever may have occurred Monday evening.



Mit88 said:


> Invisible Storm Troopers, No audio in certain sections, and no Kylo animatronic. Ill be there on the 29th as well, and its not a trip, or even day killer, but this is the first time I can say I’m a little bummed looking forward to going down there. I havent been on it yet, and I dont know if I want to see it if its mostly broken. I might just hold off on trying to get on until my October trip



I don't know when these things were reported, but I last rode it Saturday just after 10 and it was perfect.  They've also had a record number of BGs one day this week already.  I wouldn't sweat it and find it highly unlikely it will be "mostly broken" when you get your chance.  You really will enjoy the ride; it's awesome!



rteetz said:


> Things change with this attraction daily if not hourly. What may be problematic today isn’t what tomorrow will bring.



Exactly!


----------



## Mit88

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I don't know when these things were reported, but I last rode it Saturday just after 10 and it was perfect.  They've also had a record number of BGs one day this week already.  I wouldn't sweat it and find it highly unlikely it will be "mostly broken" when you get your chance.  You really will enjoy the ride; it's awesome!



It happened this afternoon, around noon


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> It happened this afternoon, around noon


I have no doubt whatever isn't working as of noon will be up and running in no time.  You really will love the ride!


----------



## rockpiece

Mit88 said:


> Invisible Storm Troopers, No audio in certain sections, and no Kylo animatronic. Ill be there on the 29th as well, and its not a trip, or even day killer, but this is the first time I can say I’m a little bummed looking forward to going down there. I havent been on it yet, and I dont know if I want to see it if its mostly broken. I might just hold off on trying to get on until my October trip





Spoiler: Response



We were there the day of the lightning strike(actually saw and heard it from dinner at Mama Melrose at park closing time and some of the stuff wasn't even working then. On the preshow transport the screens weren't working so the audio was working on Bek and the capturing of the ship but the screens just stayed like we were on the ground the whole time.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296229800856756225


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296229800856756225



What is the location (planet) of the campus in respects to the mission breakout building?  Maybe I am overthinking it but wasn't sure if you should really be able to see that from Avengers Campus


----------



## Runnsally

TheMaxRebo said:


> What is the location of the campus in respects to the mission breakout building?  Maybe I am overthinking it but wasn't sure if you should really be able to see that from Avengers Campus


From the start, I’ve wondered how/if it is supposed to fit into the campus.  Have never read a definitive explanation. My guess is that it is not meant to be part of the land and won’t be visible from campus ground level once buildings are up with likely exception of just the top part in some areas.


----------



## Azziefan

Has anyone heard when Ratatouille is rumored to open now in Epcot ?


----------



## Clockwork

TheMaxRebo said:


> What is the location (planet) of the campus in respects to the mission breakout building?  Maybe I am overthinking it but wasn't sure if you should really be able to see that from Avengers Campus


If you’re standing in front of the Mission Breakout sign it’s to the left. The land is situated behind the ride, you should still be able to see it after the land is complete. The campus is on earth. Mission breakout is in the Nowhere port installation.


----------



## skeeter31

Azziefan said:


> Has anyone heard when Ratatouille is rumored to open now in Epcot ?


I answered in your other thread, but we were discussing this just yesterday in here. Construction should be done around October. But Disney May choose to hold off on opening it until next year.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> I answered in your other thread, but we were discussing this just yesterday in here. Construction should be done around October. But Disney May choose to hold off on opening it until next year.



Apparently training is an issue that could delay it’s opening as well.

I think it will be open before end of year.


----------



## Dentam

Looking forward to watching the preview of Mulan at HS - just saw the article about it on the home page here.


----------



## shoegal9

andyman8 said:


> Not to be a Debbie Downer, but right after 9/11, there were plenty of unplanned "refurbishments" that popped up. Perhaps social distancing could be a part of it, but I'd bet that whatever they set up at the Solarium will have a lower operating cost than the Beach Club Marketplace. Most, if not all, previously planned refurbishments have been put off for the time being (unless they were already well underway).



Perhaps, but I think it’s odd that a cast member would affirmatively tell a guest it was closing for a short time to remove soda machines if that wasn’t the case. The CMs have been pretty hesitant to give out any information that’s not confirmed. I would assume if this was something long term they would have just said they didn’t know what was going on- like everything else. Stormalong Bay for example.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> What is the location (planet) of the campus in respects to the mission breakout building?  Maybe I am overthinking it but wasn't sure if you should really be able to see that from Avengers Campus





Runnsally said:


> From the start, I’ve wondered how/if it is supposed to fit into the campus.  Have never read a definitive explanation. My guess is that it is not meant to be part of the land and won’t be visible from campus ground level once buildings are up with likely exception of just the top part in some areas.


I’ll have to search but I remember there being an explanation somewhere. Guardians is part of the land too I believe.


----------



## DianaMB333

Dentam said:


> Looking forward to watching the preview of Mulan at HS - just saw the article about it on the home page here.


Hi.. are they doing something special that day at HS? I thought they might have it at AMC in D.Springs only..
Thanks


----------



## Dentam

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi.. are they doing something special that day at HS? I thought they might have it at AMC in D.Springs only..
> Thanks



The article says they'll be showing a preview/sneak peak in the "Walt Disney Presents" theater at HS starting this Friday.  They've done this in the past for other movies like the live action Beauty and the Beast.  For that one they had the yellow dress worn by Emma Watson on display in a case in the area before the theater which was cool to see.  Sounds like they will also have some costumes on display from Mulan this time!

ETA: Here's the link to the article: https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneys-hollywood-studios-to-host-preview-of-mulan/


----------



## yulilin3

shoegal9 said:


> Perhaps, but I think it’s odd that a cast member would affirmatively tell a guest it was closing for a short time to remove soda machines if that wasn’t the case. The CMs have been pretty hesitant to give out any information that’s not confirmed. I would assume if this was something long term they would have just said they didn’t know what was going on- like everything else. Stormalong Bay for example.


The marketplace is reopening in September with a new flow inside and also mobile order capabilities


----------



## charmed59

hereforthechurros said:


> Those saying this is a correction (crowds, cost) that's been needed for a long time may be misguided. If WDW was fine to take in even less money in exchange for more visitors, word of mouth, etc. they could be offering a lot more in the way of discounts and incentives. Instead they seem to be banking on running lean then pushing things (and prices) back to normal the moment they can rather than bending to a new normal.



They do have some ridiculous deals for locals right now.  A four day ticket, that does not need to be consecutive days, for less than $50 a day.  We aren’t annual pass holders because we don’t like crowds, and were considering jumping on this one, but the latest reports on the “here now or just returned” thread make it sound less appealing to us.  We aren’t worried about the limited food or parades or fireworks, but it sounds like as the guest percentage of locals goes up the number of those following safety protocols is going down.  That is worrisome to us.


----------



## shoegal9

yulilin3 said:


> The marketplace is reopening in September with a new flow inside and also mobile order capabilities



Thank you! That's what I thought...


----------



## hertamaniac

charmed59 said:


> We aren’t worried about the limited food or parades or fireworks, but it sounds like as the guest percentage of locals goes up the number of those following safety protocols is going down.  That is worrisome to us.



This is exactly why we cancelled our AP's (and we are locals). Dining at DS, we felt very comfortable, but didn't have the same feelings about the parks/resorts.


----------



## Dentam

hertamaniac said:


> This is exactly why we cancelled our AP's (and we are locals). Dining at DS, we felt very comfortable, but didn't have the same feelings about the parks/resorts.



Interesting, that's pretty much the opposite of other reports I've read on here.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> The marketplace is reopening in September with a new flow inside and also mobile order capabilities


Do you know when in September?


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> Invisible Storm Troopers, No audio in certain sections, and no Kylo animatronic. Ill be there on the 29th as well, and its not a trip, or even day killer, but this is the first time I can say I’m a little bummed looking forward to going down there. I havent been on it yet, and I dont know if I want to see it if its mostly broken. I might just hold off on trying to get on until my October trip


I have a friend who has ridden it twice since the lightening strick, once the day right after and other time last Saturday. The only time he said there was any issue was the Kylo animatronic not being there I believe on Saturday. These things break on the regular anyway, and you  never know if it'll be up or down when you ride it. It just is what it is with this ride and all the tech it has going on.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Do you know when in September?


late september, no date given yet


----------



## skeeter31

Another lovely story out of Sesame Place. May actually be the same story we read about on here a week or so ago, but now they arrested the suspect and gave more info on the attacked staff member. He was 17 years old and had to spend a week in a hospital after the attack with a broken jaw and other injuries. Disgusting.
https://abc7.com/nyc-man-woman-charged-in-sesame-place-assault-/6377759/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/my-d...ise-of-the-resistance-boarding-group-members/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-4-nights-per-week-beginning-thursday-aug-20/


----------



## Farro

Did anyone's MDE update to show the NOW button for any places that are walk-up when looking at restaurant availability? Does it only show up if you are there? Mine doesn't have it.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-4-nights-per-week-beginning-thursday-aug-20/



Fantastic!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Did anyone's MDE update to show the NOW button for any places that are walk-up when looking at restaurant availability? Does it only show up if you are there? Mine doesn't have it.


I believe it's when you're close to the restaurant


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I believe it's when you're close to the restaurant



What, they don't think I can walk up from Chicago?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/cirq...o-life-cancels-all-shows-until-february-2021/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ZrnDt-HjEI4SNffrLcupQqe5BmToVunHuHc2IrDOVKuNE


----------



## only hope

Farro said:


> Did anyone's MDE update to show the NOW button for any places that are walk-up when looking at restaurant availability? Does it only show up if you are there? Mine doesn't have it.





yulilin3 said:


> I believe it's when you're close to the restaurant



Mine doesn’t show either. So I’m assuming you have to have location services turned on? Bummer.


----------



## Joe in VA

Both FL and Orange continue to plummet. Both hitting lowest #s in over two months. FL as a whole below 7% and Orange below 6%.


----------



## Farro

Joe in VA said:


> Both FL and Orange continue to plummet. Both hitting lowest #s in over two months. FL as a whole below 7% and Orange below 6%.



Great news!!!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/cirq...o-life-cancels-all-shows-until-february-2021/



I dont think they open up until they can fit more than 50% capacity into the building. Maybe February we’ll be ready, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s pushed back again.


----------



## AmberMV

If you have a SW/BG platinum pass you should have received an email this morning that they are extending all 2020 Sesame Place passes to the end of 2021. That is fantastic news, and I hope it extends to the other parks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

charmed59 said:


> They do have some ridiculous deals for locals right now.  A four day ticket, that does not need to be consecutive days, for less than $50 a day.  We aren’t annual pass holders because we don’t like crowds, and were considering jumping on this one, but the latest reports on the “here now or just returned” thread make it sound less appealing to us.  We aren’t worried about the limited food or parades or fireworks, but it sounds like as the guest percentage of locals goes up the number of those following safety protocols is going down.  That is worrisome to us.


yeah safety protocols and enforcement of those protocols could be seen as part of the third bucket as well. People that want to go even with the virus if A, B, or C is happening. We were on the fence about our August trip for months but all the reports of low crowds convinced us it was worth it. I didn’t find crowds to be insanely low or waits crazy short so the trade off for the risk wasn’t great, in our opinion. And the more they open up availability the more risk there will be.

But! We flew down and back for our trip, took Uber and bus during our stay, ate in many restaurants and did 3/4 parks... and after quarantining for 10 days I just received my negative COVID results. So it can be done safely!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296475113265782784
It’s back


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...shes-back-opening-for-theme-parks-and-hotels/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296469819374673922


----------



## Runnsally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296475113265782784
> It’s back


the sign must have tested negative


----------



## Jrb1979

https://attractionsmagazine.com/universal-orlando-moves-date-based-pricing-tickets/
Not sure if this has been posted but Universal has gone to date-based pricing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296473333463224321


----------



## dlavender

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296473333463224321



I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!


----------



## hereforthechurros

dlavender said:


> I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!


Actually a lot of airline aren’t distancing so research who you’re flying!


----------



## anthony2k7

dlavender said:


> I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!


I'd be drinking like 5 pints of water before the flight so that I didn't need to remove my mask at all on the plane, and then wear multiple masks on the plane if I was you.


----------



## andyman8

dlavender said:


> I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!





hereforthechurros said:


> Actually a lot of airline aren’t distancing so research who you’re flying!


I would be careful. It’s really hit or miss. I’ve been on some flights where the plane was mostly empty and I felt very safe. There have been other planes that I’ve been on where I felt very uncomfortable and very nervous. My advice to anyone would be to look for an early morning flight on a weekday (particularly Tues-Thurs). Those tend to be less crowded nowadays. Mind you, I’d also suggest you routinely check on your flight to make sure it hasn’t been cancelled. I had an AA flight get cancelled and never got a notification. I just happen to be looking at the My Trips section of my account and found out one day.

Also, several airlines are not blocking off middle seats and it’s business as usual, including boarding and deplaning where there is no social distance. If you can swing it, I’d suggest looking at the extra legroom seats (exit rows, etc) as those tend to not fill up as fast, given the added fees, as well as accounting for more space in front and behind your seat (all airlines are willing to fill every row at the moment I believe). Sitting literally right next to someone coughing for two hours was a nightmare and the flight was sold out so there was nowhere for me to move. The lesson was do your research.


----------



## leahgoogle

anthony2k7 said:


> I'd be drinking like 5 pints of water before the flight so that I didn't need to remove my mask at all on the plane, and then wear multiple masks on the plane if I was you.


But, then you have to use the airplane bathroom  I did the opposite and drank less so I wouldn't have to go during the flight. I guess it is pick your poison...lol!


----------



## Ariel 1715

dlavender said:


> I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!


Make sure you let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## dlavender

hereforthechurros said:


> Actually a lot of airline aren’t distancing so research who you’re flying!



Flying Southwest. Seems they are blocking off middle seats. Not sure on boarding procedures, however. 


anthony2k7 said:


> I'd be drinking like 5 pints of water before the flight so that I didn't need to remove my mask at all on the plane, and then wear multiple masks on the plane if I was you.



It's only a 2 hour flight. I'm not drinking anything as I won't want to get up. 


andyman8 said:


> I would be careful. It’s really hit or miss. I’ve been on some flights where the plane was mostly empty and I felt very safe. There have been other planes that I’ve been on where I felt very uncomfortable and very nervous. My advice to anyone would be to look for an early morning flight on a weekday (particularly Tues-Thurs). Those tend to be less crowded nowadays. Mind you, I’d also suggest you routinely check on your flight to make sure it hasn’t been cancelled. I had an AA flight get cancelled and never got a notification. I just happen to be looking at the My Trips section of my account and found out one day.
> 
> Also, several airlines are not blocking off middle seats and it’s business as usual, including boarding and deplaning where there is no social distance. If you can swing it, I’d suggest looking at the extra legroom seats (exit rows, etc) as those tend to not fill up as fast, given the added fees, as well as accounting for more space in front and behind your seat (all airlines are willing to fill every row at the moment I believe). Sitting literally right next to someone coughing for two hours was a nightmare and the flight was sold out so there was nowhere for me to move. The lesson was do your research.



I picked a late flight, 9 PM on a Friday. So hopefully less travelers, but didn't think about the cancellation aspect. Good call. Will check that. 



leahgoogle said:


> But, then you have to use the airplane bathroom  I did the opposite and drank less so I wouldn't have to go during the flight. I guess it is pick your poison...lol!



Exactly my thoughts, lol.


----------



## Farro

If it helps anyone flying be more calm, I read this today.

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/odds-catching-covid-19-flight-wellness-scn/index.html


----------



## jenushkask8s

dlavender said:


> Flying Southwest. Seems they are blocking off middle seats. Not sure on boarding procedures, however.



We flew Southwest to MCO last month (and will again in 2 weeks). They board 10 people at a time and are blocking middle seats through at least October 31.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm flying also and what has calmed my nerves is I haven't read about any sort of outbreak amoung flight attendants.


----------



## Marionnette

dlavender said:


> Flying Southwest. Seems they are blocking off middle seats. Not sure on boarding procedures, however.
> 
> 
> It's only a 2 hour flight. I'm not drinking anything as I won't want to get up.
> 
> 
> I picked a late flight, 9 PM on a Friday. So hopefully less travelers, but didn't think about the cancellation aspect. Good call. Will check that.


Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.


----------



## maa

Marionnette said:


> Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.


Same thing happened to my husband! We (the rest of the family) is flying Delta, but he was trying to use some Southwest points! Saw an article about it, told him to check and his direct flight was no longer direct and the arrival time was moved back by more than 3 hours.


----------



## dlavender

Marionnette said:


> Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.



My flight is next week so I'm hoping we don't see any changes. 

That sucks.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Marionnette said:


> Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.


Same with me, but my times were not bad! The agent said this would be the first of many upcoming changes...


----------



## Grant45

Marionnette said:


> heck your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM.


Same here, we just flew nonstop with Southwest to MCO 2 weeks ago but our mid-October trip has been changed from a non-stop to a layover in ATL. Luckily it's only a 50 layover, I would not be happy about anything longer.


----------



## Moliphino

Marionnette said:


> Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.



I also got a less than idea change and there are no more non-stops. I'm not even sure we'll be going on the trip at this point, so I'm leaving it be for now. I did get an email notifying me of the change.


----------



## wdwlver

dlavender said:


> I'm flying for the fist time during this pandemic for work. They gave us the option to drive but it's a 10 hour drive and would mean that I would have to "waste" a weekend driving. I'm a little wary but all of the airlines seem to be doing a good job distancing so away I go!


I’ve flown a few times in last 2 months. For me personally they were as good  experiences as I’ve ever had flying. Not crowded, airports or planes, middle seats empty, just overall good experiences. You’ll be fine!


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> If it helps anyone flying be more calm, I read this today.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/odds-catching-covid-19-flight-wellness-scn/index.html


plus those odds mentioned are the same if not better than  just catching it on the ground in daily life.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Did anyone else get the Disney Destinations email with the FL Res deal of $130 for a 2 day pass?  It sounds like a good deal, but I’m not sure why they sent it to me since my AP is good until Oct. 2021...


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Did anyone else get the Disney Destinations email with the FL Res deal of $130 for a 2 day pass?  It sounds like a good deal, but I’m not sure why they sent it to me since my AP is good until Oct. 2021...


I got it as well.  Might just be sent to all Floridians on their email list. My DD boyfriend actually bought this at the beginning of the month


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> If it helps anyone flying be more calm, I read this today.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/odds-catching-covid-19-flight-wellness-scn/index.html



Thank you for sharing this!  The flights are the parts of our trip in two weeks that I've been most concerned about.  I'm flying Southwest and so far my direct flights each direction have not been changed to include any layovers... knock on wood!


----------



## andyman8

The emails just went out informing guests that Universal's Aventura Hotel and Loews Sapphire Falls Resort will not reopen this year after they re-close tomorrow. PBH will also remain closed through the end of the year. Finally, the grand opening of Dockside at Endless Summer has once again been pushed off: this time into next year.



Anna_Sh said:


> Did anyone else get the Disney Destinations email with the FL Res deal of $130 for a 2 day pass?  It sounds like a good deal, but I’m not sure why they sent it to me since my AP is good until Oct. 2021...





yulilin3 said:


> I got it as well.  Might just be sent to all Floridians on their email list. My DD boyfriend actually bought this at the beginning of the month


It likely was sent out to FL AP holders as a way to quietly suggest "bringing a friend." My guess is that they'd run one of those Bring a Friend AP promos right now except that it might look bad encouraging people to gather with others who are not in the same household plus the logistical difficulties of fitting that pass into the new reservation system (is it an AP ticket or a theme park ticket?).


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> The emails just went out informing guests that Universal's Aventura Hotel and Loews Sapphire Falls Resort will not reopen this year after they re-close tomorrow. PBH will also remain closed through the end of the year. Finally, the grand opening of Dockside at Endless Summer has once again been pushed off: this time into next year.
> 
> 
> 
> It likely was sent out intentionally to FL AP holders as a way to quietly suggest "bringing a friend." My guess is that they'd run one of those Bring a Friend AP promos right now except that it might look bad encouraging people to gather with others who are not in the same household plus the logistical difficulties of fitting that pass into the new reservation system (is it an AP ticket or a theme park ticket?).


Wouldn’t be surprised to see those UO hotels remain closed through the winter as well. Most places don’t want to start closing things into next year yet, but if they’re not opening for the Thanksgiving-New Years period, they’re definitely not opening in January either. Most likely Easter/Spring Break will be the next cutoff period things will close until.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Dentam said:


> Thank you for sharing this!  The flights are the parts of our trip in two weeks that I've been most concerned about.  I'm flying Southwest and so far my direct flights each direction have not been changed to include any layovers... knock on wood!


I'm hoping that they're done changing September flights.  Ours were changed 3 times, last time was about 2 weeks ago now.  Hoping they don't switch anything 13 days out!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rvice-workers-as-covid-19-pandemic-continues/


----------



## Pksmom03

Has anyone figured out the cleaning schedule for the rides? Is it at the same time everyday? Like Space Mt is at 2:10, 4:10. Do we know if CMs have the schedule for cleaning or they get a call from a manager saying start cleaning cycle in 10 minutes?


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

Did anyone else notice that Rise BGs seemed to fill extra quick this morning? 15 seconds in my estimation. Looks to be because of the new ‘group’ change to the VQ process.  Thoughts?


----------



## hertamaniac

Anna_Sh said:


> Did anyone else get the Disney Destinations email with the FL Res deal of $130 for a 2 day pass?  It sounds like a good deal, but I’m not sure why they sent it to me since my AP is good until Oct. 2021...



Yes, but not sure why as they should know we cancelled our AP's.  Maybe they are trying to lure us back?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Did anyone else notice that Rise BGs seemed to fill extra quick this morning? 15 seconds in my estimation. Looks to be because of the new ‘group’ change to the VQ process.  Thoughts?


if it was 15seconds that is longer then somedays we had seen times of around 10 seconds or less


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...rvice-workers-as-covid-19-pandemic-continues/


There was nothing open earlier this month when we went through there. One Starbucks and maybe Burger King?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Leigh L

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm hoping that they're done changing September flights.  Ours were changed 3 times, last time was about 2 weeks ago now.  Hoping they don't switch anything 13 days out!


Hopefully you're safe now!

JetBlue changed us three times by 12-24 hours. The last change was 2 weeks before our trip and we ended up having to shift our trip for 3 days on either end if we wanted a direct flight that didn't stop in Fort Lauderdale. I didn't feel confident it was a go until we checked in on the app, lol. Was very happy with the procedures in place for JB with boarding and once on board. I'd fly them again. Even with them combining 4 non-stop flights a day into one, there were still no more than 40-50 people on the plane (I counted) for both flights.

(I have a rescheduled United coming up in November, that airline I haven't read any positive reports about :/)


----------



## yulilin3

Perdita&Pongo said:


> Did anyone else notice that Rise BGs seemed to fill extra quick this morning? 15 seconds in my estimation. Looks to be because of the new ‘group’ change to the VQ process.  Thoughts?


it's been 10 seconds almost eveery day since reopening


----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/08/disney-fox-coronavirus-pay-reductions-restored-1203018873/


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

dlavender said:


> Flying Southwest. Seems they are blocking off middle seats. Not sure on boarding procedures, however.
> 
> 
> It's only a 2 hour flight. I'm not drinking anything as I won't want to get up.
> 
> 
> I picked a late flight, 9 PM on a Friday. So hopefully less travelers, but didn't think about the cancellation aspect. Good call. Will check that.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts, lol.



I'm not usually a fan of SW (not having assigned seats stresses me out), but we use them out of convenience. We flew with them for our July/Aug trip and it was actually a great experience. TX to FL, so only a couple hours (didn't drink or use the bathroom). They had everyone distance while in line to board, only used one side of the boarding lines. They kept saying there was plenty of room on the flights, please keep the middle seats empty unless you're sitting next to someone you're traveling with.

ETA: We did have our nonstop flight to MCO changed to one stop, but it was only like a 45 minute layover. And our flight home was changed to a couple hours later.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/bea...lub-marketplace-closing-for-refurbishment.htm


----------



## unbanshee

Pksmom03 said:


> Has anyone figured out the cleaning schedule for the rides? Is it at the same time everyday? Like Space Mt is at 2:10, 4:10. Do we know if CMs have the schedule for cleaning or they get a call from a manager saying start cleaning cycle in 10 minutes?



Every two hours

https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/here...leaning-their-attractions-throughout-the-day/


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://deadline.com/2020/08/disney-fox-coronavirus-pay-reductions-restored-1203018873/


Sucks to be in the bottom 95% of that food chain.

And now I’m gonna bust out the   to watch the “WAIT. DISNEY TOOK X, Y, Z AWAY FROM MY TRIP TO SAVE MONEY FOR WHAT?!!” drama unfold...


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> The emails just went out informing guests that Universal's Aventura Hotel and Loews Sapphire Falls Resort will not reopen this year after they re-close tomorrow. PBH will also remain closed through the end of the year. Finally, the grand opening of Dockside at Endless Summer has once again been pushed off: this time into next year.



Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.

Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


>


Hopefully that means Tokyo Dining isn’t too far off.


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.
> 
> Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


Have a feeling they will be cancelled. As much as some want to believe, demand isn't there.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jrb1979 said:


> Have a feeling they will be cancelled. As much as some want to believe, demand isn't there.


I agree that at least half will delay. I know air travel for our November trip has been steadily ticking upward, so it would seem demand is slowly trickling back. But Delta wouldn’t extend their empty seat policy (a good PR move in low demand times), if there was legitimate money to be had.


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.
> 
> Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


My guess is they’ll still open the resorts that are planned, as they fill niches that aren’t filled right now. But the resorts that aren’t being opened, probably won’t be opened for quite some time. WL, AKL, BW, BC, both Port Orleans, and all All Stars.


----------



## MinnieMSue

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm hoping that they're done changing September flights.  Ours were changed 3 times, last time was about 2 weeks ago now.  Hoping they don't switch anything 13 days out!



same and I ended up extending our trip by a day to get a nonstop flight home so we wouldn’t lose our AK day. Last trip we only did 3 parks in 2 days (counting an after hours event) and skipped it. Didn’t want to miss it again. I anxiously check mult times a day. Southwest has never sent me an email about the changes.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Have a feeling they will be cancelled. As much as some want to believe, demand isn't there.





skeeter31 said:


> My guess is they’ll still open the resorts that are planned, as they fill niches that aren’t filled right now. But the resorts that aren’t being opened, probably won’t be opened for quite some time. WL, AKL, BW, BC, both Port Orleans, and all All Stars.



If this is all true (some of you predicting closed through Easter) then then Disney NEEDS  to offer significant discounts on resort stays starting after New Year.

If they still aren't opening resorts, still have cut hours and everything else by early next year, then they need to start trying to bring back customers.
If they don't want to do that then just close based on all these dire predictions. .


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.
> 
> Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


Imho WDW has kinda paused their reopening at this point by pushing back hotel openings and pulling a couple from the schedule entirely so not terribly different from UOR (who went pretty aggressive on their hotel openings and are now having to backtrack).

(DLP is a rather different situation. Everything was roses in Europe a month ago COVID wise but now that outlook is bleak.)


----------



## hereforthechurros

wdwlver said:


> I’ve flown a few times in last 2 months. For me personally they were as good  experiences as I’ve ever had flying. Not crowded, airports or planes, middle seats empty, just overall good experiences. You’ll be fine!


So glad your experience was good but you gotta prepare for the worst and hope for the best! We expected an empty airport, no security line and a spaced out flight but were met with a 45 minute security line and full flight. And we actually recently canceled another trip to Chicago after seeing it was a full flight. Not a pleasant surprise in the time of COVID!


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.
> 
> Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


I think that the first three will definitely open as scheduled because the need to shift cash guests from DVC to hotels as DVC enters it’s most in demand season.  Expiring points and non refundable rentals will lead to the DVC demand being higher than it is now.

Not as confident about Coronado and  Art of Animation opening as scheduled.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I think that the first three will definitely open as scheduled because the need to shift cash guests from DVC to hotels as DVC enters it’s most in demand season.  Expiring points and non refundable rentals will lead to the DVC demand being higher than it is now.
> 
> Not as confident about Coronado and  Art of Animation opening as scheduled.



Maybe they can just open Gran Destino!  They need another moderate.


----------



## Ricker182

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm hoping that they're done changing September flights.  Ours were changed 3 times, last time was about 2 weeks ago now.  Hoping they don't switch anything 13 days out!


Our Southwest flights have been changed at least 8 times since March for our late September trip.  

I gave up trying to track the changes.   

They're still nonstop thankfully.


----------



## hertamaniac

Family Kicked Off MSC Grandiosa Cruise Ship for Breaking New Health Protocols

A simple "social bubble" rule to follow and they didn't adhere to it.

"The unnamed guests were apparently on a ship-sponsored shore excursion yesterday when they decided to go off on their own to explore the city, separating from the group."

https://www.travelpulse.com/news/cr...e-ship-for-breaking-new-health-protocols.html


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> I think that the first three will definitely open as scheduled because the need to shift cash guests from DVC to hotels as DVC enters it’s most in demand season.  Expiring points and non refundable rentals will lead to the DVC demand being higher than it is now.
> 
> Not as confident about Coronado and  Art of Animation opening as scheduled.


But that’s what’s so weird about BW, BC, WL, and AKL not even being on the schedule to reopen. You’d think if they needed to move people to resort side, they’d want those resorts open as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> If this is all true (some of you predicting closed through Easter) then then Disney NEEDS  to offer significant discounts on resort stays starting after New Year.
> 
> If they still aren't opening resorts, still have cut hours and everything else by early next year, then they need to start trying to bring back customers.
> If they don't want to do that then just close based on all these dire predictions. .


I think that Disney believes the status quo is sustainable.  They’re not going to make big moves to bring in a bunch of guests until the virus situation improves.


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> But that’s what’s so weird about BW, BC, WL, and AKL not even being on the schedule to reopen. You’d think if they needed to move people to resort side, they’d want those resorts open as well.


I don’t think they need any more resorts open to handle the amount of guests they’re looking at for the next few months.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> Family Kicked Off MSC Grandiosa Cruise Ship for Breaking New Health Protocols
> 
> A simple "social bubble" rule to follow and they didn't adhere to it.
> 
> "The unnamed guests were apparently on a ship-sponsored shore excursion yesterday when they decided to go off on their own to explore the city, separating from the group."
> 
> https://www.travelpulse.com/news/cr...e-ship-for-breaking-new-health-protocols.html


I wondered how they thought they might control shore stop COVID exposure... “rule against guests disembarking at ports unless they’re participating in a guided, MSC-organized shore excursion and remain with the group at all times”

Banning people from leaving the ship unless they did the cruise line’s shore excursion did not even come to mind... what a weird cruise experience...


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> I wondered how they thought they might control shore stop COVID exposure... “rule against guests disembarking at ports unless they’re participating in a guided, MSC-organized shore excursion and remain with the group at all times”
> 
> Banning people from leaving the ship unless they did the cruise line’s shore excursion did not even come to mind... what a weird cruise experience...



I think the reverse entry procedure onto the ship did exactly what it was aimed to do.  Did this family think they would somehow be exempt or did they just try to circumvent the procedure?  I lean towards the latter, but am happy MSC captured it.


----------



## New Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> But that’s what’s so weird about BW, BC, WL, and AKL not even being on the schedule to reopen. You’d think if they needed to move people to resort side, they’d want those resorts open as well.



My guess id dvc members are footing a lot more of that bill right now.


----------



## sophy1996

Marionnette said:


> Check your itinerary. Southwest changed my late October flight last night from a nonstop with a reasonable arrival time to a 6-hour odyssey with a layover in Nashville, arriving past 8 PM. No email alerting me to the change. I don’t care how many middle seats they leave open, that’s just not a reasonable change in itinerary. In fact, they canceled all nonstops to MCO out of my home airport for that day, so I requested a refund.



I agree, definitely check your itinerary.  Southwest changed our nonstop to a layover in Nashville--with the second flight leaving 1.5 hours before the first flight arrived.  The phone rep seemed a bit embarrassed and apologized profusely when I called to point out that time travel's not possible.  She was very accommodating and quickly substituted exactly the new flights I requested.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I know it was posted here recently that wdw extended the cancellation policy, but was the 7 day out payment in full (vs. 30 days out) also extended?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

sophy1996 said:


> I agree, definitely check your itinerary.  Southwest changed our nonstop to a layover in Nashville--with the second flight leaving 1.5 hours before the first flight arrived.  The phone rep seemed a bit embarrassed and apologized profusely when I called to point out that time travel's not possible.  She was very accommodating and quickly substituted exactly the new flights I requested.



Happened to me too. I randomly decided to check my flights one day and they had given me an overnight layover! No email notice or anything. Thankfully a rep was able to get it fixed. Now I just check my flights weekly to be safe. 

Getting places isn't so easy these days


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> I know it was posted here recently that wdw extended the cancellation policy, but was the 7 day out payment in full (vs. 30 days out) also extended?



*I asked my Dreams Unlimited TA about this Tuesday and she said that as of now, they are still being told that after October 3, PIF is reverting to 30-days out (7-days out until 10/03) but now you’ll be able to cancel up to the day before check-in and get a full refund.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *I asked my Dreams Unlimited TA about this Tuesday and she said that as of now, they are still being told that after October 3, PIF is reverting to 30-days out (7-days out until 10/03) but now you’ll be able to cancel up to the day before check-in and get a full refund.*


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> My guess id dvc members are footing a lot more of that bill right now.


That’s not how it works at all.


----------



## brockash

unbanshee said:


> Every two hours
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/07/here...leaning-their-attractions-throughout-the-day/


So at MK for example...all rides go down at 11, 1, 3, and 5?


----------



## brockash

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd to me that UOR and DLP are closing resorts down yet wdw is still opening more up.
> 
> Do you think the 5 resorts will reopen as planned later this year at this point or likely to be cancelled?


I don't think there's a chance they'll all open this year...I don't even think they'll all be open right away next yr.


----------



## Mit88

brockash said:


> I don't think there's a chance they'll all open this year...I don't even think they'll all be open right away next yr.



All of the resorts? No chance. Best Case for a resurgence in guests is Spring Break season 2021. Theres absolutely no reason to open them all up until guests are coming back in droves. People are going down more and more by the week, but its going to take a while for enough people to have money, and be at a comfort level to return for Disney to reopen all of the resorts. I think if everything progresses with or without a vaccine, we could see 20-25% of max capacity return to the parks in the spring. I think there are enough Disney diehards out there that will make their way down there close to, during, and shortly after the 50th celebrations that they’ll need all the resorts open. But its anyone’s guess


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> All of the resorts? No chance. Best Case for a resurgence in guests is Spring Break season 2021. Theres absolutely no reason to open them all up until guests are coming back in droves. People are going down more and more by the week, but its going to take a while for enough people to have money, and be at a comfort level to return for Disney to reopen all of the resorts. I think if everything progresses with or without a vaccine, we could see 20-25% of max capacity return to the parks in the spring. I think there are enough Disney diehards out there that will make their way down there close to, during, and shortly after the 50th celebrations that they’ll need all the resorts open. But its anyone’s guess


And it's important to keep in mind that it's not only tourists who fill Disney Resort rooms. The All-Star Resorts, for example, heavily dependent on large youth groups, sport groups, cheer competition participants, etc... to fill most of their rooms during many times of the year. Those types of events will be some of the last things to come back, given both the nature of the events (large gatherings) and the time required to plan the events. Even if conditions were deemed safe enough for them to occur in March, they still require months of planning, booking, and prep that wouldn't likely _begin_ until conditions are deemed safe. All that is to say it will be a while until all of the Disney Resorts are back open.


----------



## andyman8

brockash said:


> I don't think there's a chance they'll all open this year...I don't even think they'll all be open right away next yr.


Attendance would have to be absolutely abysmal for WDW to cancel the reopenings of GF and CSR since they're essentially already open, just not to the general public. A good chunk of both of the hotels' staff has already been called back and the facilities are being maintained and are in operation. That's why when they rejiggered the resort reopening schedule, these two and YC were the only resorts whose dates stayed firm. Obviously, anything could happen and Disney could call them off, but I'd bet they'd first look to  change dates for Polynesian and AoA. I've been told that a lot of it will depend on late September attendance, October bookings, and October attendance. While WDW is prepared for a pretty brutal September, October will likely determine a lot of the immediate plans for the rest of the year and into early 2021.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> And it's important to keep in mind that it's not only tourists who fill Disney Resort rooms. The All-Star Resorts, for example, heavily dependent on large youth groups, sport groups, cheer competition participants, etc... to fill most of their rooms during many times of the year. Those types of events will be some of the last things to come back, given both the nature of the events (large gatherings) and the time required to plan the events. Even if conditions were deemed safe enough for them to occur in March, they still require months of planning, booking, and prep that wouldn't likely _begin_ until conditions are deemed safe. All that is to say it will be a while until all of the Disney Resorts are back open.


They may end up filling the All Stars in November and December with college basketball programs.  They are working on plans to create a non-conference bubble at WDW that revolves around the early season tournamentS Disney/ESPN runs. Not close to being done yet, but there is movement headed that way.


----------



## Geomom

brockash said:


> So at MK for example...all rides go down at 11, 1, 3, and 5?


It definitely wasn't all rides at once, but that was around the time for cleaning cycles.  I'm guessing they staggered the cleaning, maybe 15 minutes before/after those hours... because I seem to remember hitting cleaning cycles for multiple rides within those times... luckily some rides are quicker to clean than others, so they're not all down for 20 minutes.  Also for rides like small world (loading 2 boats at same time) they were still loading half the boats while cleaning the others, so the ride isn't completely down...just capacity has been limited even more.


----------



## anthony2k7

hertamaniac said:


> Family Kicked Off MSC Grandiosa Cruise Ship for Breaking New Health Protocols
> 
> A simple "social bubble" rule to follow and they didn't adhere to it.
> 
> "The unnamed guests were apparently on a ship-sponsored shore excursion yesterday when they decided to go off on their own to explore the city, separating from the group."
> 
> https://www.travelpulse.com/news/cr...e-ship-for-breaking-new-health-protocols.html


Similarly, apparently a family refused to wear masks on a France TGV rail service recently, so they stopped the train and off boarded them in the middle of no where in France


----------



## yulilin3

Currently 7 families in line to get same day tickets at ak ticket windows.  This is the emptiest morning ive seen at ak so far since previews and first week.  Coming live shortly for anyone wanting to check it out


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Similarly, apparently a family refused to wear masks on a France TGV rail service recently, so they stopped the train and off boarded them in the middle of no where in France



I have no problem setting a zero tolerance policy when it comes to these conditions.  In fact, it sets a strong precedent that if you're not in compliance, you'll be left to fend for yourself logistically and financially.  Maybe that's what it takes to sink in.

I presume the tubes/trains in London have a similar policy.


----------



## charmed59

hertamaniac said:


> I have no problem setting a zero tolerance policy when it comes to these conditions.  In fact, it sets a strong precedent that if you're not in compliance, you'll be left to fend for yourself logistically and financially.  Maybe that's what it takes to sink in.
> 
> I presume the tubes/trains in London have a similar policy.



I Disney adopted a zero tolerance policy, and there was even one story of a party getting ejected from the parks for flagrant disregard of safety rules, I’d be buying my tickets and reserving my resort right now.


----------



## hertamaniac

charmed59 said:


> I Disney adopted a zero tolerance policy, and there was even one story of a party getting ejected from the parks for flagrant disregard of safety rules, I’d be buying my tickets and reserving my resort right now.



I presume the leverage Disney has is they can permanently ban those guests from entering the parks.  Just kicking them out at the end of a full day at a park doesn't send a strong enough message to me.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Maybe they can just open Gran Destino!  They need another moderate.


You will be happy to know that the rumor on WDWmagic by Magic Feather is that they are currently under the impression that when Coronado opens they will only be opening Gran Destino and maybe some Casitas rooms if demand requires it (unlikely). Expect limited amenities (likely only the feature pool and maybe one quiet pool open), except for maybe restaurants. There seems to be a real reluctance to re-furlough CM’s at the restaurants that would be most likely to not reopen to guests due to demand. As of now, the only lock is the Quick Service (after that’s when there becomes a lot of either/ors, like Toledo vs. 3 Bridges and Barcelona vs. Dahlia).


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> You will be happy to know that the rumor on WDWmagic by Magic Feather is that they are currently under the impression that when Coronado opens they will only be opening Gran Destino and maybe some Casitas rooms if demand requires it (unlikely). Expect limited amenities (likely only the feature pool and maybe one quiet pool open), except for maybe restaurants. There seems to be a real reluctance to re-furlough CM’s at the restaurants that would be most likely to not reopen to guests due to demand. As of now, the only lock is the Quick Service (after that’s when there becomes a lot of either/ors, like Toledo vs. 3 Bridges and Barcelona vs. Dahlia).



Gah. But thanks for info!

If that doesn't improve by May, not sure we'll stay there. The bars/3 Bridges are kind of the main draw to staying at Gran Destino....with parks closing early I thought at least we have that beautiful hotel with all those lounges to take up a few nights... It pains me to say this because I thought the price at Gran Destino was so reasonable, but I don't think it's worth what we are paying for such a limited experience there.

My thoughts are if they are going to open hotels, open the hotels. Don't have half of the amenities closed. If it means closing some, even Gran Destino, so other hotels can be fully operational, then they should do it. I also don't think, if it's this bad, all 3 MK hotels need to be open. Open something else. Or close one and open more restaurants/amenities in the other 2.

I don't understand the reasoning in giving half of the experience (for same price mind you) at more hotels rather than giving full experience at fewer hotels.

I don't understand where Disney's head is at with some of these decisions....


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Gah. But thanks for info!
> 
> If that doesn't improve by May, not sure we'll stay there. The bars/3 Bridges are kind of the main draw to staying at Gran Destino....with parks closing early I thought at least we have that beautiful hotel with all those lounges to take up a few nights...
> 
> My thoughts are if they are going to open hotels, open the hotels. Don't have half of the amenities closed. If it means closing some, even Gran Destino, so other hotels can be fully operational, then they should do it.
> 
> I don't understand the reasoning in giving half of the experience (for same price mind you) at more hotels rather than giving full experience at fewer hotels.


Completely agree. I mean I get they probably want to spread people out among the resorts to have less capacity, but I too think it’s more important to have more up and running at the resorts that are open, rather than having half or less of the amenities at many resorts. I have a feeling Gran Destino will only open because it’s new and they know there’s a demand for it, so they can still charge a good amount for the rooms. But they’d be better off leaving it closed (along with AoA) and focusing on opening more rooms at the DVC properties that the resort sides are staying closed indefinitely.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Completely agree. I mean I get they probably want to spread people out among the resorts to have less capacity, but I too think it’s more important to have more up and running at the resorts that are open, rather than having half or less of the amenities at many resorts. I have a feeling Gran Destino will only open because it’s new and they know there’s a demand for it, so they can still charge a good amount for the rooms. But they’d be better off leaving it closed (along with AoA) and focusing on opening more rooms at the DVC properties that the resort sides are staying closed indefinitely.



I'm sad to say that, but I agree.

Again, I'm fully prepared to accept their offer to move from Gran Destino to Riviera at no extra charge. Give me a call Disney!


----------



## Farro

In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.

Then open more reasonably priced hotels which would probably fill up quicker when people begin traveling again (since they are cheaper) and then allow all restaurants/amenities open at those.

At least the hotels that are open will feel like a real resort stay that are worth the money rather than staying at a resort where you can look at all the things you can't do because it's closed. How depressing would that be?

All DVCs open.
Yacht Club open.
CBR open.
POFQ or POR or CSR open.
POP open
One of the All Stars open.

Run those fully operational.

Close  - CR (no need for MK resorts open if DVC is), Poly hotel side, GF hotel side, AKL hotel side, WL hotel side, Beach Club hotel side, BWI hotel side. It's funny that they chose to open their most expensive hotels and keep the moderates/values closed. Who can pay those prices right now?


----------



## armerida

In case anyone was wondering - our bus driver to Disney Springs last night told us that our hotel (the Swan) is running 2 buses on a loop for each of the parks and Disney Springs. He said that most other larger resorts are running 4 per park/DS. Not sure if that helps with figuring out bus timing but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Marthasor

skeeter31 said:


> Completely agree. I mean I get they probably want to spread people out among the resorts to have less capacity, but I too think it’s more important to have more up and running at the resorts that are open, rather than having half or less of the amenities at many resorts. I have a feeling Gran Destino will only open because it’s new and they know there’s a demand for it, so they can still charge a good amount for the rooms. But they’d be better off leaving it closed (along with AoA) and focusing on opening more rooms at the DVC properties that the resort sides are staying closed indefinitely.



Gran Destino is "opening" because it's already open.  The NBA is there and it's staffed and operating.  That's why it's "opening".



Farro said:


> In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.
> 
> Then open more reasonably priced hotels which would probably fill up quicker when people begin traveling again (since they are cheaper) and then allow all restaurants/amenities open at those.
> 
> At least the hotels that are open will feel like a real resort stay that are worth the money rather than staying at a resort where you can look at all the things you can't do because it's closed. How depressing would that be?
> 
> All DVCs open.
> Yacht Club open.
> CBR open.
> POFQ or POR or CSR open.
> POP open
> One of the All Stars open.
> 
> Run those fully operational.
> 
> Close  - CR (no need for MK resorts open if DVC is), Poly hotel side, GF hotel side, AKL hotel side, WL hotel side, Beach Club hotel side, BWI hotel side. It's funny that they chose to open their most expensive hotels and keep the moderates/values closed. Who can pay those prices right now?



A lot of people can still pay those prices and deluxe guests bring in more money.  That's, literally, the bottom line.


----------



## dlavender

Farro said:


> In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.
> 
> Then open more reasonably priced hotels which would probably fill up quicker when people begin traveling again (since they are cheaper) and then allow all restaurants/amenities open at those.
> 
> At least the hotels that are open will feel like a real resort stay that are worth the money rather than staying at a resort where you can look at all the things you can't do because it's closed. How depressing would that be?
> 
> All DVCs open.
> Yacht Club open.
> CBR open.
> POFQ or POR or CSR open.
> POP open
> One of the All Stars open.
> 
> Run those fully operational.
> 
> Close  - CR (no need for MK resorts open if DVC is), Poly hotel side, GF hotel side, AKL hotel side, WL hotel side, Beach Club hotel side, BWI hotel side. It's funny that they chose to open their most expensive hotels and keep the moderates/values closed. Who can pay those prices right now?



I think its purely an efficiency/cost thing.

If you have half a resort open for DVC, it's probably more cost effective to open the cash side as you already have staff at the resort vs opening another resort. I'm not positive on that, but right now that makes sense in my head.

I wonder if their analysis is showing that the largest segment still willing to come are the ones with more disposable income that are still booking the more expensive categories.

These downturns seem to affect those lower on the ladder more than those at the top. So kind of makes sense that the more expensive ones would be open while the cheaper ones stay closed.


----------



## Farro

Marthasor said:


> Gran Destino is "opening" because it's already open.  The NBA is there and it's staffed and operating.  That's why it's "opening".
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people can still pay those prices and deluxe guests bring in more money.  That's, literally, the bottom line.





dlavender said:


> I think its purely an efficiency/cost thing.
> 
> If you have half a resort open for DVC, it's probably more cost effective to open the cash side as you already have staff at the resort vs opening another resort. I'm not positive on that, but right now that makes sense in my head.
> 
> I wonder if their analysis is showing that the largest segment still willing to come are the ones with more disposable income that are still booking the more expensive categories.
> 
> These downturns seem to affect those lower on the ladder than those at the top. So kind of makes sense that the more expensive ones would be open while the cheaper ones stay closed.



Okay. Then close the other cheaper hotels (save for Pop) and open as many deluxe's as they can where they could be fully operational.
Don't open 6 with half of the resort amenities closed. Open 3 with everything as normal. (no that's not an exact count)

And if capacity will start to be an issue, then it's time to open another resort. And if more people are staying at less resorts, then open all options at those resorts so you can spread the people out and they don't crowd in one quick service location.


----------



## dlavender

Farro said:


> Okay. Then close the other cheaper hotels (save for Pop) and open as many deluxe's as they can where they could be fully operational.
> Don't open 6 with half of the resort amenities closed. Open 3 with everything as normal.



I hear you.

I would hate it if I paid what some of those goes for and find out that half of the amenities are shuttered.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.
> 
> Then open more reasonably priced hotels which would probably fill up quicker when people begin traveling again (since they are cheaper) and then allow all restaurants/amenities open at those.
> 
> At least the hotels that are open will feel like a real resort stay that are worth the money rather than staying at a resort where you can look at all the things you can't do because it's closed. How depressing would that be?
> 
> All DVCs open.
> Yacht Club open.
> CBR open.
> POFQ or POR or CSR open.
> POP open
> One of the All Stars open.
> 
> Run those fully operational.
> 
> Close  - CR (no need for MK resorts open if DVC is), Poly hotel side, GF hotel side, AKL hotel side, WL hotel side, Beach Club hotel side, BWI hotel side. It's funny that they chose to open their most expensive hotels and keep the moderates/values closed. Who can pay those prices right now?


Problem with that is they need the amenities of the deluxe resorts open because of the DVC.  So opening the deluxe resorts makes more sense cost ouput wise than opening others.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> Problem with that is they need the amenities of the deluxe resorts open because of the DVC.  So opening the deluxe resorts makes more sense cost ouput wise than opening others.



Are all the amenities going to be open at all the DVC resorts that will be opening their hotel side? Because if they are opening all those deluxes along with all the amenities, then that is better.

But if they open other resorts with fewer amenities, then those prices should reflect that. I understand people need to be reasonable, but so do they! 

I know there are all the magical people out there with all this money that can stay anywhere and are apparently still traveling (?), but I would think even they may balk at paying full price for half the value. Plus all the losses to the parks.

Disney will eventually start with resort discounts. They have to.

Also, I'm not angry about it all. . These are just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.
> 
> Then open more reasonably priced hotels which would probably fill up quicker when people begin traveling again (since they are cheaper) and then allow all restaurants/amenities open at those.
> 
> At least the hotels that are open will feel like a real resort stay that are worth the money rather than staying at a resort where you can look at all the things you can't do because it's closed. How depressing would that be?
> 
> All DVCs open.
> Yacht Club open.
> CBR open.
> POFQ or POR or CSR open.
> POP open
> One of the All Stars open.
> 
> Run those fully operational.
> 
> Close  - CR (no need for MK resorts open if DVC is), Poly hotel side, GF hotel side, AKL hotel side, WL hotel side, Beach Club hotel side, BWI hotel side. It's funny that they chose to open their most expensive hotels and keep the moderates/values closed. Who can pay those prices right now?


The MK resorts are the ones they want open due to the prices.


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> Are all the amenities going to be open at all the DVC resorts that will be opening their hotel side? Because if they are opening all those deluxes along with all the amenities, then that is better.
> 
> But if they open other resorts with fewer amenities, then those prices should reflect that.


No, all amenities are not going to be available because, so far, the only DVC with an open deluxe hotel attached would be BLT/CR and notably, not everything at either of those is open. YC (somewhat attached to BCV) will be opening on 8/24, as will SAB. But only Ale & Compass is opening, not Yachtsman Steakhouse. I would expect to see similar partial available dining options when GF opens on 9/21 and Poly opens on 10/04. There just isn’t enough demand to merit opening more.


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> No, all amenities are not going to be available because, so far, the only DVC with an open deluxe hotel attached would be BLT/CR and notably, not everything at either of those is open. YC (somewhat attached to BCV) will be opening on 8/24, as will SAB. But only Ale & Compass is opening, not Yachtsman Steakhouse. I would expect to see similar partial available dining options when GF opens on 9/21 and Poly opens on 10/04. *There just isn’t enough demand to merit opening more.*



Then don't open all of those. Open just some with full amenities.  
And when demand ramps up, open one more, then one more....

Wouldn't you rather pay full price for a hotel with all amenities open rather than one with half? And wouldn't that save Disney money by having fewer hotels with all amenities open with more guests in it, than more hotels open with less amenities with a smattering of guests in each one? I highly doubt even with fewer hotels open that they would be near capacity limits.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think all this hotel/hotel amenities talk falls under Disney knows better than we do, and the choices they’re making are best for their bottom line. And better choices for the bottom line means there’s a WDW open for people to go to right now. Like fireworks and parades, it’s everyone’s responsibility to find out in advance if the amenities at their resort are enough for them and decide whether it’s worth their money and vacation time.

If people go in blind to WDW I feel as bad for them right now as I always did. Not bad, lol. If we have to go anywhere even here, I’m  checking each time if they’re fully open, if hours have changed, what their rules are right now, etc. And that’s just stores not $$$ invested on a vacation.


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> Then don't open all of those. Open just some with full amenities.
> And when demand ramps up, open one more, then one more....
> 
> Wouldn't you rather pay full price for a hotel with all amenities open rather than one with half? And wouldn't that save Disney money?


Well, they are phasing their reopening, presumably to meet demand as it increases. But opening every restaurant may not be profitable if they have to limit their capacity to such a degree that they are losing money. And that’s what I meant by “demand”. Filling every available table may not be enough when you can only have 50% or fewer of your tables available due to state laws and social distancing requirements.

Would I love to see more shops, restaurants and entertainment at the Boardwalk when I stay there in October? Sure, I would! But just like the parks, things are not going to be status quo for a very long time. I think we all need to either accept that or choose to delay our trips.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> In fact (yes I'm still thinking about this ) - only one Deluxe should be open period plus the DVCs currently open.
> 
> Then open more reasonably priced hotels...


Margins. Even those booking 40% off AP rates are paying way more for Deluxe rooms than they would be at mods/values. If they opened up mainly cheap hotels and people still didn’t come and they way had to discount those Disney would be even more screwed than they are now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Okay. Then close the other cheaper hotels (save for Pop) and open as many deluxe's as they can where they could be fully operational.
> Don't open 6 with half of the resort amenities closed. Open 3 with everything as normal. (no that's not an exact count)
> 
> And if capacity will start to be an issue, then it's time to open another resort. And if more people are staying at less resorts, then open all options at those resorts so you can spread the people out and they don't crowd in one quick service location.


Like I get it but Disney is watching out for their bottom line. Gotta pay the exec bonuses somehow! They want the fullest hotels with the least costs so that means open the fewest amentities possible and add more once you are 100% certain you can turn a profit with them. I don’t like their playbook as a customer but I certainly understand it.


----------



## Brianstl

Having all the amenities opened at a completely booked hotel isn’t all that great when you have reduced capacities at all of those amenities.  Disney is trying to thread the needle with occupancy, reduced capacities and what amenities are open.


----------



## Farro

Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point. 

You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.

To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people. 
Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?

And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go. We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.
> 
> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.
> 
> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people.
> Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?
> 
> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go.


Oh I bet there will be discounts offered next year. And there are currently good discounts being offered now, they’re just offering them to APs and Florida residents. I think they realize now that out of state visitors are extremely low right now and will continue to stay so until a Florida is removed from other states quarantine lists. They’re most likely not going to offer discounts to out of state guests until that all evens out. I think they want to draw in as many in-state guests as they can and just hope that those coming from out of state are coming regardless, so they don’t have to offer them a discount.


----------



## Marionnette

On an encouraging note, Orange County’s % positive cases fell below 5% yesterday.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Oh I bet there will be discounts offered next year. And there are currently good discounts being offered now, they’re just offering them to APs and Florida residents. *I think they realize now that out of state visitors are extremely low right now and will continue to stay so until a Florida is removed from other states quarantine lists.* They’re most likely not going to offer discounts to out of state guests until that all evens out. I think they want to draw in as many in-state guests as they can and just hope that those coming from out of state are coming regardless, so they don’t have to offer them a discount.



You are definitely right about that.
I'm also starting to think some people would be happy if no one ever traveled again (or even leave their houses), so I'm starting to lose confidence in anything ever returning to normal! I'm only half kidding about that too.  

Ah well. Covid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.
> 
> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.
> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while. Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?
> 
> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer.



I mean Disney may have to have deals to entice people back in in the future at some point, I’m sure they will actually given that even at their busiest they were still running deals as that is the pricing model they have chosen to operate with like Gap and Old Navy and their constant stream of discounts. Right now they seem to be happy with their balance of discounting for APs and getting full price out of the other resort guests who are willing to come. It’s possible they know their numbers wouldn’t change drastically enough with public resort discounts to offset the increase in costs of housing more people.

It’s suggested over and over again in here that if Disney just did this or that they would draw more people in. I think it’s one of two things, either no they would not and they know best in terms of what brings people in, or yes it would but they prefer their current situation for whatever reason (better margins, lower crowds, etc).

Right now I don’t feel bad for anybody who goes to Disney to discover in the moment things that are closed, not running, or operating with lessened hours. At this point to me it’s the same as someone arriving at MK gates without a mask and claiming ignorance.


----------



## dlavender

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.
> 
> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.
> 
> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people.
> Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?
> 
> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go. We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.



The rates they are still asking for are still ridiculous IMO.

I expected to see historically low rates. They just haven't materialized. It must be that they are still riding the storm in regards to threading that needle with PR and Covid and operational sustainability. 

As Covid rates drop, though, I have to think they really start aggressively discounting. I shouldn't have to go through Priceline to get what I think is a fair rate given the circumstances.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I mean Disney may have to have deals to entice people back in in the future at some point, I’m sure they will actually given that even at their busiest they were still running deals as that is the pricing model they have chosen to operate with like Gap and Old Navy and their constant stream of discounts. Right now they seem to be happy with their balance of discounting for APs and getting full price out of the other resort guests who are willing to come. It’s possible they know their numbers wouldn’t change drastically enough with public resort discounts to offset the increase in costs of housing more people.
> 
> It’s suggested over and over again in here that if Disney just did this or that they would draw more people in. I think it’s one of two things, either no they would not and they know best in terms of what brings people in, or yes it would but they prefer their current situation for whatever reason (better margins, lower crowds, etc).
> 
> *Right now I don’t feel bad for anybody who goes to Disney to discover in the moment things that are closed, not running, or operating with lessened hours. At this point to me it’s the same as someone arriving at MK gates without a mask and claiming ignorance.*



Well sure, I agree with the bolded. I'm not really debating that.


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.
> 
> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.
> 
> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people.
> Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?
> 
> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go. We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.


I guess that I look at it differently because I’m a DVC owner who either uses my points or loses them. So, I can either accept that there won’t be everything I normally expect at Disney or I can let it fester while allowing those valuable points to expire. I’m happy to see Disney open in a modified version of itself. I’m not happy to be paying full price for tickets or settling for my third-choice restaurants with limited menus. But accepting things for what they are doesn’t have to mean that you’re happy with them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> You are definitely right about that.
> I'm also starting to think some people would be happy if no one ever traveled again (or even leave their houses), so I'm starting to lose confidence in anything ever returning to normal! I'm only half kidding about that too.
> 
> Ah well. Covid.



Little dramatic lol, no? People aren’t against travel and hoping it dies, rather there are are a lot of people who will not do it under these circumstances. Ah well Covid is right, it’s a virus keeping people away from travel not feelings about travel


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> I guess that I look at it differently because I’m a DVC owner who either uses my points or loses them. So, I can either accept that there won’t be everything I normally expect at Disney or I can let it fester while allowing those valuable points to expire. I’m happy to see Disney open in a modified version of itself. I’m not happy to be paying full price for tickets or settling for my third-choice restaurants with limited menus. But accepting things for what they are doesn’t have to mean that you’re happy with them.



Yes, your situation is different that mine.

Believe me, I want to go next May. But if, god forbid, everything is still reduced like today with no reduction in price, we will need to think long and hard if the value is there at that point.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Little dramatic lol, no? People aren’t against travel and hoping it dies, rather there are are a lot of people who will not do it under these circumstances. Ah well Covid is right, it’s a virus keeping people away from travel not feelings about travel



It's a joke. It was meant to be dramatic. Based on some of the dramatic statements some people make out there in the social media universe. 
 I realize most people are rational, making rational decisions based on their own situation. I truly judge no one for not wanting to travel.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> It's a joke. It was meant to be dramatic.



Okay lol. Wasn’t sure given that we’ve had this conversation go on in here before, that people need to jump back into normal (in short).


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.



The only means of accepting or rejecting is either going on a trip to Disney right now or cancelling.



> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.



I don't think the amenities or lack thereof are the reason that people are holding off booking trips.  September is typically a slow time anyways.  On top of that, the virus is still going strong and there are a lot of financial issues for people.  Hopefully the virus starts to subside in the next year, but the economic issues might be here for years.  Disney World probably won't reach pre-COVID crowd levels for years.  A significant portion of the WDW visitor base is international as well and nearly all of them can't enter the country right now even if they wanted to.



> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people.
> Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?



Disney doesn't want to try too hard to bring in people to the parks because they want to minimize the potential fallout from scenes of crowding or worst case a COVID breakout at the parks.  That would be an absolute disaster.  Disney's stated goal with the parks is to lose less money by having them open than by having them closed.  To do this, you'll continue to see cutbacks for the duration of the pandemic.  Some people will be ok with that and still go and some will not and will cancel.  Neither group is wrong.



> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go. We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.



This situation is largely out of Disney's hands.  I would guess that the reason that people are making the decision not to go to Disney is not primarily based on price.  It's based on comfort and safety.   This isn't happening in a vacuum.  A lot of people have drastically altered their vacation plans due to the virus this year.  It sucks, but that's the price we have to pay.


----------



## RamblingMad

dlavender said:


> The rates they are still asking for are still ridiculous IMO.
> 
> I expected to see historically low rates. They just haven't materialized. It must be that they are still riding the storm in regards to threading that needle with PR and Covid and operational sustainability.
> 
> As Covid rates drop, though, I have to think they really start aggressively discounting. I shouldn't have to go through Priceline to get what I think is a fair rate given the circumstances.



The discounts will come when folks become less willing to pay. We are now getting to the time where kids are back in school in some form. Disney will have to adjust based on the attendance they see. They will also have to evaluate the holiday season as well.  If discounts happen, I expect them after spring break next year.


----------



## Princess Merida

I am surprised there aren't any discounts other than FL residents and AP holders.  They must be where they want to be, but oh how I wish I could buy that FL resident ticket 2 days for $130!!!  Oh well maybe I'll just do one day at HWS when I'm at Universal in October.  My daughter and husband haven't experienced all of Galaxy's Edge yet.  I miss Disney so much!  Would love to be there instead, but can't or maybe won't pay rack rate and buy full price tickets.


----------



## Farro

Well, Disney will do what they will do and closer to our trip we may have to make tough decisions. I was ready for masks, no fireworks, reduced menus...but the terrible hrs with reduced things to do at resorts are now starting to be my tipping point.

I'm just going to stick with my positive thought of -  Things will all look better when next May comes. (sung to the tune When I am Older by Olaf).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> ...We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.


Don’t we though?! 

(No park hopping is my hill)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Sorry everybody, but I just don't agree we have to just "accept" everything without questioning it. Yes, of course we have to adjust expectations. To a point.
> 
> You all have way more confidence than I do that people will do their research, see what they are losing vs paying and still book those trips. And the more people who put off booking trips, the longer this happens.
> 
> To continue to not offer any kind of discount/incentive while simultaneously cutting hrs, amenities, overall value and say "there's just no demand" will only fly for a short while.  Well, at least with some people.
> Come next year, again, they will need to start trying to bring back customers.
> Restaurants, movie theaters, local zoos, parks, museums - all of them have some sort of deal going right now. Why is Disney so exempt from needing to do this in the future?
> 
> And I'm basing this discussion on the fact so many are confident that this will last into next spring/summer. And I don't need to be told if I don't like it, don't go. Obviously if I don't like it, I won't go. We all have our hill to break an arm on. To continue (into next year) to charge the (ridiculous already) rates for their hotels with a reduced experience is mine.



I totally get where you are coming from but I think it is:
- fewer people will travel anywhere/to Florida/to Disney due to Covid (be it the virus, economic concerns, etc)
- of those willing to come some are willing to pay full price and others would come if discounts are added/increased/etc

I think Disney feels that the number of additional people that would come from more discounts wouldn't make up for losses income from lower prices and increased costs of having to deal with more people.  Plus, one of the motivators to go now is how empty the parks are - if they add discounts does that bring more people then will others opt not to go of crowds increase (or they are worried they are increasing).

As things evolve they will need to brings back more people - but they also know they have the 50th stuff so will that motivate people to come even without discounts?

Lots of moving parts


----------



## RamblingMad

TheMaxRebo said:


> I totally get where you are coming from but I think it is:
> - fewer people will travel anywhere/to Florida/to Disney due to Covid (be it the virus, economic concerns, etc)
> - of those willing to come some are willing to pay full price and others would come if discounts are added/increased/etc
> 
> I think Disney feels that the number of additional people that would come from more discounts wouldn't make up for losses income from lower prices and increased costs of having to deal with more people.  Plus, one of the motivators to go now is how empty the parks are - if they add discounts does that bring more people then will others opt not to go of crowds increase (or they are worried they are increasing).
> 
> As things evolve they will need to brings back more people - but they also know they have the 50th stuff so will that motivate people to come even without discounts?
> 
> Lots of moving parts



I expect COVID to still be around for the 50th based on Bill Gates’ interview with the economist. Next year should be super interesting to see how Disney adapts.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> I expect COVID to still be around for the 50th based on Bill Gates’ interview with the economist. Next year should be super interesting to see how Disney adapts.



Well Covid will be around forever really but how we are able to live with it might (hopefully) be better by then - be it vaccine, treatment, just more herd immunity after people have had it, etc (no idea what is realistic but hoping a year from now "something" happens) - but yeah, things likely won't be back to "old normal" by then so expectations will have to be adjusted - question is, how much?


----------



## RamblingMad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well Covid will be around forever really but how we are able to live with it might (hopefully) be better by then - be it vaccine, treatment, just more herd immunity after people have had it, etc (no idea what is realistic but hoping a year from now "something" happens) - but yeah, things likely won't be back to "old normal" by then so expectations will have to be adjusted - question is, how much?



Yeah. What does the 50th anniversary look like?


----------



## MrsBooch

RamblingMad said:


> Yeah. What does the 50th anniversary look like?



are you being facetious or serious. can't tell.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if it's been mentioned here,  the Americana,  rainbow and summer collection is 30% off and you can stack any other discount on top,  so 20% more  for ap for example


----------



## Karin1984

From Disneyland Paris: the show Jungle Book Jive would restart tomorrow, but is cancelled as 2 cast members have tested positive, and the entire cast is now in quarantine. No new date  announced yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> Yeah. What does the 50th anniversary look like?



I think that is still TBD but all reports are they are still planning some sort of celebration.

Does seem like signs point to it not actually starting until Oct 1st (vs a bit ahead), though nothing confirmed

Have been some rumors about new night time show and perhaps paint the night coming.  Plus the new rides should still be open by then (Rat, Tron, Guardians).  Beyond that no idea.  Figure some work to the Epcot Spine done, maybe Harmonious is ready by then.

But as to the scale of "Celebration" I assume it will be scaled back.  I expect some sort of ceremony on Oct 1st, 2021 and probably lots of special merchandise and cupcakes and stuff.  Who knows beyond that


----------



## RamblingMad

MrsBooch said:


> are you being facetious or serious. can't tell.



Stop over thinking it. What does the 50th look like if COVID is still around?  Trying to get my head around what becomes more normal at Disney as cases go down. We are almost to the point where gyms and bars can reopen to partial capacity here in AZ with our cases continuing to drop. Sure, COVID is still around, but we’re more normal than two months ago.


----------



## rteetz

RamblingMad said:


> Stop over thinking it. What does the 50th look like if COVID is still around?  Trying to get my head around what becomes more normal at Disney as cases go down. We are almost to the point where gyms and bars can reopen to partial capacity here in AZ with our cases continuing to drop. Sure, COVID is still around, but we’re more normal than two months ago.


I think it far too early to tell. Though I’d imagine most things to be reopened by then. I don’t think anyone can even really speculate what a celebration could look like if we are still in a similar situation as we are currently. Just way too many unknowns.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Little dramatic lol, no? People aren’t against travel and hoping it dies, rather there are are a lot of people who will not do it under these circumstances. Ah well Covid is right, it’s a virus keeping people away from travel not feelings about travel



Its not really all that dramatic or “Travel Shaming” wouldn’t be a thing. While there are obviously some that choose not to travel for their own personal reasons (Completely fine and valid), there are some that are willing to travel because they are comfortable. Being told they should think twice about traveling or told they’re irresponsible by strangers isnt exactly something thats going to go over well, for me at least. Maybe I’ve missed something, but I have yet to hear or see anyone telling someone uncomfortable with traveling that they need to help the travel industry and get out of their bubble. If I were to see that, I’d have the same reaction as I would towards someone telling me I shouldnt be traveling.


----------



## MrsBooch

RamblingMad said:


> Stop over thinking it. What does the 50th look like if COVID is still around?  Trying to get my head around what becomes more normal at Disney as cases go down. We are almost to the point where gyms and bars can reopen to partial capacity here in AZ with our cases continuing to drop. Sure, COVID is still around, but we’re more normal than two months ago.



not to be overly thoughtful but....

isn't speculating about an event, or trying to get your head around something like that during unprecedented times with multiple variables and unknowns the definition of "over thinking it"?

Time does not pass normally during COVID and progress isn't measured by when things open anymore - because they can close just as quickly. Progress is a moving target. You can't possibly expect anyone here to paint a picture of what the anniversary will be like based on how things are today. That's why I asked if you were serious. Because surely, you can't be serious.


----------



## Jrb1979

MrsBooch said:


> not to be overly thoughtful but....
> 
> isn't speculating about an event, or trying to get your head around something like that during unprecedented times with multiple variables and unknowns the definition of "over thinking it"?
> 
> Time does not pass normally during COVID and progress isn't measured by when things open anymore - because they can close just as quickly. Progress is a moving target. You can't possibly expect anyone here to paint a picture of what the anniversary will be like based on how things are today. That's why I asked if you were serious. Because surely, you can't be serious.
> 
> View attachment 520608


But you can have an idea what it could possibly look like cause of the fact they are in cost cutting mode right now. Be happy with new cupcakes and some new merch.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> But you can have an idea what it could possibly look like cause of the fact they are in cost cutting mode right now. Be happy with new cupcakes and some new merch.



This is Disney we’re talking about, not FunSpot celebrating a milestone anniversary. While its not going to be as extravagant as it would have been without covid existing, I think its very fair to say there will be more than cupcakes and new merch. Disneyland had cupcakes and merch for their 65th and they weren’t even open. And 65th is much different than 50th. They could bring Paint the Night to WDW without it costing them much money and would make thousands upon thousands of Disney fans elated that a nighttime parade is back and not even think twice that its a hand-me-down.


----------



## Farro

Oh hey, it's Friday!!!

Time for a news dump!!!!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Oh hey, it's Friday!!!
> 
> Time for a news dump!!!!
> 
> View attachment 520622




WDW’s plans for a 5th gate are cancelled. 

“We were planning on announcing our extravagant plans for a brand new 5th gate at Walt Disney World, but unfortunately due to the circumstances we’re currently in, those plans have had to have been cancelled”

Imagine the reaction


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> WDW’s plans for a 5th gate are cancelled.
> 
> “We were planning on announcing our extravagant plans for a brand new 5th gate at Walt Disney World, but unfortunately due to the circumstances we’re currently in, those plans have had to have been cancelled”
> 
> Imagine the reaction



Make more money or open a 5th gate?


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> WDW’s plans for a 5th gate are cancelled.
> 
> “We were planning on announcing our extravagant plans for a brand new 5th gate at Walt Disney World, but unfortunately due to the circumstances we’re currently in, those plans have had to have been cancelled”
> 
> Imagine the reaction



And that 5th gate was going to be all villains, all the time!!! And have the fastest, tallest, bestest, scariest coasters known to man!!!


----------



## RamblingMad

Farro said:


> And that 5th gate was going to be all villains, all the time!!! And have the fastest, tallest, bestest, scariest coasters known to man!!!



I can’t wait for Universal’s new gate.


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingMad said:


> I can’t wait for Universal’s new gate.


I think that has been indefinitely postponed due to the pandemic.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> But you can have an idea what it could possibly look like cause of the fact they are in cost cutting mode right now. Be happy with new cupcakes and some new merch.


Disney isn't going to cut back that far on the 50th unless we're still in the same place this time next year with the pandemic.  The construction at the front of Epcot will at least be mostly finished.  Tron will the open, GOTG will be open, Remy will be open.  There will be a lot of new merch and a pretty large celebration on October 1.   As @Mit88 said, this is Disney, not FunSpot.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I think that has been indefinitely postponed due to the pandemic.


Yep


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned here,  the Americana,  rainbow and summer collection is 30% off and you can stack any other discount on top,  so 20% more  for ap for example


Can APs still get their discount online, or was that just for the 30% special?


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep. Flew Delta to MCO Aug 3rd, Social distancing, it was great. BTW MCO, after we went for a bathroom break after our flight, ghost town. CRAZY, almost eerie.
> Flew Allegiant home.  We h
> 
> Can APs still get their discount online, or was that just for the 30% special?


No clue i just bought things at ak


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> No clue i just bought things at ak


Thanks.
Just saw an old message I was going to post days ago was still in there and posted with my question.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-could-make-a-very-merry-christmas-party-announcement-soon/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Its not really all that dramatic or “Travel Shaming” wouldn’t be a thing. While there are obviously some that choose not to travel for their own personal reasons (Completely fine and valid), there are some that are willing to travel because they are comfortable. Being told they should think twice about traveling or told they’re irresponsible by strangers isnt exactly something thats going to go over well, for me at least. Maybe I’ve missed something, but I have yet to hear or see anyone telling someone uncomfortable with traveling that they need to help the travel industry and get out of their bubble. If I were to see that, I’d have the same reaction as I would towards someone telling me I shouldnt be traveling.



Unfortunately, due to many different approaches and opinions about dealing with the pandemic - if you travel, you’re opening yourself up to criticism. From what I’ve seen though, most people who feel comfortable traveling don’t seem to care what other people think of their decision. I don’t know if shaming is really a reason people aren’t traveling.

And, people who stay home are shamed by others too. Friendships have been ruined over it. Family relationships strained too. Some people who totally put themselves out there - going out to restaurants, bars, having big parties don’t take it well when someone declines an invitation due to not being comfortable in that kind of situation. Not everyone respects the approach of staying home, limiting contacts and taking a more careful approach. It does go both ways.

Both sides shame each other.


----------



## VeronicaZS

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-could-make-a-very-merry-christmas-party-announcement-soon/


So disappointing, I really think we are canceling our Halloween trip. Just not worth the money for such a reduced experience.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-could-make-a-very-merry-christmas-party-announcement-soon/


It’s interesting. On one hand points to no party as they’re keeping the reduced hours. But on the other hand, they only extended them, officially, 1 week and purposely stopped posting hours the day the first party would be held. I still don’t think there will be a party but I think they’re just trying to buy themselves as much time as they can before having to make an announcement.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> It’s interesting. On one hand points to no party as they’re keeping the reduced hours. But on the other hand, they only extended them, officially, 1 week and purposely stopped posting hours the day the first party would be held. I still don’t think there will be a party but I think they’re just trying to buy themselves as much time as they can before having to make an announcement.


I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.


----------



## AmishGuy91

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.



I think this is what will happen, along with holiday theme cavalcades.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-could-make-a-very-merry-christmas-party-announcement-soon/


I dont doubt Disney would love to run the parties, parade and fireworks and all.

But they need to know people will actually go. 

Wouldn't be good optics to say the parties are on and open bookings then have to cancel them again for not being financially viable.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.


That’s really what I hope they do.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.


At this point that’s all we want, and are hoping for. We will be there both Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks, and just really would like some slightly extended hours to enjoy the Christmas decorations in their lit up glory. Of course at this point I just want park hours, it’s really frustrating not having them.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.


This was my thought. They might be holding out a few weeks to see if trends continue the way they have been, and hopefully add an hour or two at the end of the night.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, due to many different approaches and opinions about dealing with the pandemic - if you travel, you’re opening yourself up to criticism. From what I’ve seen though, most people who feel comfortable traveling don’t seem to care what other people think of their decision. I don’t know if shaming is really a reason people aren’t traveling.
> 
> And, people who stay home are shamed by others too. *Friendships have been ruined over it. Family relationships strained too*. Some people who totally put themselves out there - going out to restaurants, bars, having big parties don’t take it well when someone declines an invitation due to not being comfortable in that kind of situation. Not everyone respects the approach of staying home, limiting contacts and taking a more careful approach. It does go both ways.
> 
> Both sides shame each other.



Now THATS dramatic


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> That’s really what I hope they do.


I’m scheduled to be there Nov. 5-9th. I’d gladly take some decor and longer hours. The hours themselves won’t make or break it for me though.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> I’m scheduled to be there Nov. 5-9th. I’d gladly take some decor and longer hours. The hours themselves won’t make or break it for me though.


Feel the same way. We’re going 11/2-11/5 for a little getaway and just hope to see some of the changeover from Halloween to Christmas.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I’m scheduled to be there Nov. 5-9th. I’d gladly take some decor and longer hours. The hours themselves won’t make or break it for me though.



The hours have never been make or break to me. But I’d be lying if I said I wouldnt like to see some night hours. Like 3 nights a week have the parks open 2-3 hours after they currently do, and close 2-3 hours after they do, and the other 4 days having the hours they have (or what they change to after Labor Day).


----------



## yulilin3

Give me main street pumpkins and pumpkin spiced waffle with soft serve at sleepy hollow and I'll be happy


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.


At least the decorating has already been confirmed by Disney.
Found where i read it
https://plandisney.disney.go.com/question/disneyworld-halloween-event-year-433183/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Now THATS dramatic



Well, it happens and it’s sad. Judgment happens on both sides and it strains relationships, especially when it comes to things like grandparents seeing grandchildren, etc. There’s lots of judgment about behavior to go around, on both sides. But, obviously this is not the place to discuss.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.





AmishGuy91 said:


> I think this is what will happen, along with holiday theme cavalcades.



Honestly that sounds better to me than paying more $ for a separate ticket to a party


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Well, it happens and it’s sad. Judgment happens on both sides and it strains relationships, especially when it comes to things like grandparents seeing grandchildren, etc. There’s lots of judgment about behavior to go around, on both sides. But, obviously this is not the place to discuss.



I have yet to see any sort of judgement on that spectrum. Doesn’t mean there isn’t any, but probably far less of an issue than people judging travelers. My Father hasnt seen any of his 4 children or his 2 grandchildren, 1 of which hes only met once before everything happened, and all of us are within a 2 hour drive of him. He hasnt shown any sort of anger towards my sister or brother in law for them not allowing him to see his grand daughter’s. But my other sister shot a wedding last month out of state, shared the pictures on IG and got ripped to shreds for getting on an airplane and shooting a wedding with just family and friends.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I think even just not having a party but decorating and extending hours so lights are on at night would go a long way. Sell some treats and merch and you’re good to go.



And at that time of year, they don’t even need to extend the hours for lights too long - it will likely be dark around 5:30pm. I think they’ll extend hours a little bit, at least.


----------



## Marionnette

I don’t know if this has been reported elsewhere but my daughter just got a call from La Hacienda de San Angel to let her know that her dinner reservation in September has been cancelled. They won’t be opening on Mondays and Tuesdays.


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> I don’t know if this has been reported elsewhere but my daughter just got a call from La Hacienda de San Angel to let her know that her dinner reservation in September has been cancelled. They won’t be opening on Mondays and Tuesdays.



Ugh. But makes sense 

If only they allowed hopping to Epcot at night for dinner. They could open later in day and close at 9.


----------



## Mit88

Marionnette said:


> I don’t know if this has been reported elsewhere but my daughter just got a call from La Hacienda de San Angel to let her know that her dinner reservation in September has been cancelled. They won’t be opening on Mondays and Tuesdays.



Uh oh. Could it be? The rumors of Epcot and AK closing 2 days a week coming true?


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> I don’t know if this has been reported elsewhere but my daughter just got a call from La Hacienda de San Angel to let her know that her dinner reservation in September has been cancelled. They won’t be opening on Mondays and Tuesdays.


Is this the drop to 5 days a week for epcot coming.....???!!!


----------



## skeeter31

Marionnette said:


> I don’t know if this has been reported elsewhere but my daughter just got a call from La Hacienda de San Angel to let her know that her dinner reservation in September has been cancelled. They won’t be opening on Mondays and Tuesdays.


Makes sense. It’s a third party restaurant (as most Epcot restaurants are) so their owners can make the decision to close due to slow business


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Uh oh. Could it be? The rumors of Epcot and AK closing 2 days a week coming true?





anthony2k7 said:


> Is this the drop to 5 days a week for epcot coming.....???!!!




....and one more thing to add to the "cons" column....


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Uh oh. Could it be? The rumors of Epcot and AK closing 2 days a week coming true?


Well it is Friday....


----------



## Marionnette

Mit88 said:


> Uh oh. Could it be? The rumors of Epcot and AK closing 2 days a week coming true?


I don’t know, but wasn’t it recently reported that on of the Tastes of Epcot booths was only open on weekends?


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> Makes sense. It’s a third party restaurant (as most Epcot restaurants are) so their owners can make the decision to close due to slow business


I wonder if La cava del tequila is closing those days as well. If so they may as well be closing the whole pavilion, and if you have whole pavilions closed, then even less people will go - so perhaps they may as well be closing the park on those days.


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> I wonder if La cava del tequila is closing those days as well. If so they may as well be closing the whole pavilion, and if you have whole pavilions closed, then even less people will go - so perhaps they may as well be closing the park on those days.


The China pavilion is basically closed full time. A lot of the stores in a few different country's pavilions are still closed.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> The China pavilion is basically closed full time. A lot of the stores in a few different country's pavilions are still closed.


the big gift shop is now open, they closed the kiosk by the water. Both restaurants are closed but the tea place and the food booth are open along with the 360 movie


----------



## dlavender

anthony2k7 said:


> Is this the drop to 5 days a week for epcot coming.....???!!!



I really hope not.

That would signal some really weak numbers, obviously.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> the big gift shop is now open, they closed the kiosk by the water. Both restaurants are closed but the tea place and the food booth are open along with the 360 movie


Oh nice. Last I had read the big gift shop was still closed. Nice to see it open again! That’s my favorite store in WS!


----------



## Farro

I just have a hard time believing that with cases and positivity rates dropping in Florida, that the locals wouldn't help Epcot reach capacity allowed if they stayed open until 9 and did Food/Wine properly. Especially if numbers stay down during the Fall months.

Do they want people to come or not?


----------



## dlavender

Farro said:


> I just have a hard time believing that with cases and positivity rates dropping in Florida, that the locals wouldn't help Epcot reach capacity allowed if they stayed open until 9 and did Food/Wine properly. Especially if numbers stay down during the Fall months.
> 
> Do they want people to come or not?



That’s really the question isn’t it?

With some of the moves I get the feeling they really don’t. They are fine with waiting this out until 2021.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I just have a hard time believing that with cases and positivity rates dropping in Florida, that the locals wouldn't help Epcot reach capacity allowed if they stayed open until 9 and did Food/Wine properly. Especially if numbers stay down during the Fall months.
> 
> Do they want people to come or not?


They would have to add hopping for it to work for locals. We don’t want to burn one of our 3 parks days on Epcot right now, given its current state of construction. Without that, even staying open until midnight wouldn’t help Epcot. Locals will continue to use their allotted 3 days on HS, MK, and AK unfortunately. And I love Epcot. My favorite park of all time. Just in its current state, it’s not worth it for a day trip.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> I’m scheduled to be there Nov. 5-9th. I’d gladly take some decor and longer hours. The hours themselves won’t make or break it for me though.



Yeah, my husband and I just discussed this for our trip from 10/30 to 11/9.  We aren't too bothered by the reduced hours.  We can make adjustments accordingly.  

I'm happy we'll have a vehicle though as I think we'll go offsite a bit more than usually that visit.


----------



## dlavender

My plans for traveling got shifted to tonight.  Flying out in 2.5 hours.  So far so good travel wise. However this doesn’t bode well for the Op Co I’m about to audit....

I really need the economy to start looking up


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> They would have to add hopping for it to work for locals. We don’t want to burn one of our 3 parks days on Epcot right now, given its current state of construction. Without that, even staying open until midnight wouldn’t help Epcot. Locals will continue to use their allotted 3 days on HS, MK, and AK unfortunately. And I love Epcot. My favorite park of all time. Just in its current state, it’s not worth it for a day trip.



Yes. They need to add hopping, if only to Epcot.


----------



## Mit88

Anyone know if you’re able to buy Tiki Mugs from Trader Sams, or because the bar itself is closed all of the purchasable mugs not available either?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I just have a hard time believing that with cases and positivity rates dropping in Florida, that the locals wouldn't help Epcot reach capacity allowed if they stayed open until 9 and did Food/Wine properly. Especially if numbers stay down during the Fall months.
> 
> Do they want people to come or not?


remember WDW is not a locals park like DL is. I'm not sure why, my guess would be that so many locals work at WDW and they have their guest passes a lot of people don't see the need in buying APs. So relying solely on the locals is not viable economically. During my live streams I have a lot of people watching and commenting that they want to come but then the quarantine back home is the issue, some also are a bit afraid of air travel, so it's not the rates of WDW that is the issue is the getting here and back home that is the problem. Along with no international travel, that's what complicates things
If DL was open I can guarantee you they would be doing better than WDW right now


----------



## Princess Merida

I'm going to go with not. Lol. Are AK and Epcot the only parks rumored to possibly be closing two days a week?


----------



## pepperandchips

Marionnette said:


> I don’t know, but wasn’t it recently reported that on of the Tastes of Epcot booths was only open on weekends?


Islands of the Caribbean. And I can confirm it was not open Wednesday or Friday last week.


----------



## pepperandchips

Mit88 said:


> Anyone know if you’re able to buy Tiki Mugs from Trader Sams, or because the bar itself is closed all of the purchasable mugs not available either?


Where would you buy them from?


----------



## Mit88

pepperandchips said:


> Where would you buy them from?



Idk. Thats why I asked


----------



## pepperandchips

Mit88 said:


> Idk. Thats why I asked


Sorry, was trying to be helpful. I saw the plain glass mai tai mugs in the Boutiki but nothing mug-like anywhere else, unless you count the souvenir cup from the Hawaii festival booth. Trader Sam’s was locked down tight.


----------



## yulilin3

pepperandchips said:


> Islands of the Caribbean. And I can confirm it was not open Wednesday or Friday last week.


just did a bit of digging and the option is not listed anywhere anymore for Islands of the Caribbean, neither is the Alps that was "coming in the fall"


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> remember WDW is not a locals park like DL is. I'm not sure why, my guess would be that so many locals work at WDW and they have their guest passes a lot of people don't see the need in buying APs. So relying solely on the locals is not viable economically. During my live streams I have a lot of people watching and commenting that they want to come but then the quarantine back home is the issue, some also are a bit afraid of air travel, so it's not the rates of WDW that is the issue is the getting here and back home that is the problem. Along with no international travel, that's what complicates things
> If DL was open I can guarantee you they would be doing better than WDW right now



I'm really just basing my ideas on the number of complaints I read every year from people posting about the drunk locals ruining food and wine!  I figured they must arrive in swarms!


----------



## pepperandchips

yulilin3 said:


> just did a bit of digging and the option is not listed anywhere anymore for Islands of the Caribbean, neither is the Alps that was "coming in the fall"


I can’t remember where but I’d seen (here I think?) that islands was going to Saturdays only. I was bummed as I had switched our AK and Epcot days on the fly and missed out on the flancocho and the empanada


----------



## yulilin3

pepperandchips said:


> I can’t remember where but I’d seen (here I think?) that islands was going to Saturdays only. I was bummed as I had switched our AK and Epcot days on the fly and missed out on the flancocho and the empanada


it's not even listed now, anywhere


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I'm really just basing my ideas on the number of complaints I read every year from people posting about the drunk locals ruining food and wine!  I figured they must arrive in swarms!


yeah, definitely a mix of regular non local visitors with ap and CM that were not blocked, they just unblocked spots for AP for next week, Disney is seeing the error in their system to limit AP so much.


----------



## Mit88

pepperandchips said:


> Sorry, was trying to be helpful. I saw the plain glass mai tai mugs in the Boutiki but nothing mug-like anywhere else, unless you count the souvenir cup from the Hawaii festival booth. Trader Sam’s was locked down tight.



Kind of disappointing that they cant at least open Tiki Terrace, especially with Tambu Lounge open now. You’d think an outdoor location would open before an indoor one


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, definitely a mix of regular non local visitors with ap and CM that were not blocked, they just unblocked spots for AP for next week, Disney is seeing the error in their system to limit AP so much.


I don't see it as error at all. They were really hoping the demand for resort guests would be there. As Lex Luthor has said they rely on people staying on property more then an AP holder.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't see it as error at all. They were really hoping the demand for resort guests would be there. As Lex Luthor has said they rely on people staying on property more then an AP holder.


and that was their error. It's time to open availability for more APs. Like I've said all along it's fine for them to hope on on site visitors but if they are not coming then open it up for local AP that, if anything, we will spend money on at least a snack or meal
They are also opening it up finally to CM and their guests, they know that something is better than nothing at this point


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> and that was their error. It's time to open availability for more APs. Like I've said all along it's fine for them to hope on on site visitors but if they are not coming then open it up for local AP that, if anything, we will spend money on at least a snack or meal



And thats what I dont understand! Don't they want to make money?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> And thats what I dont understand! Don't they want to make money?


yeah, hopefully they are seeing the error of their ways and correcting course. Just in food alone that they are having to throw away would give them some incentive to open up the pools. My DD jumped at the chance when their Main entrance and guest passes opened up, she's going with 3 of her friends to MK this Sunday, wouldn't have done that if they didn't open it back up. I understand the need to keep the parks low crowds but the math is obviously not working.
Today I walked on to Safari at 9:05am with the park already being opened for an hour and had a 15 min wait for EE at 11am, that's not right, they need more people inside. I'm sure they will start playing with attendance and will find a balance


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> Is this the drop to 5 days a week for epcot coming.....???!!!


No, Disney wouldn’t let a third party vendor break that kind of news. If this was connected to Epcot shutting down two days a week vendors would be under a gag order order until Disney made an announcement and not canceling their reservations.  This is just this restaurant deciding to shut down those two days.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> And thats what I dont understand! Don't they want to make money?



Stubbornness. Probably someone in those board meetings convincing Chapek that the minute they open more spots for APs will be the minute that Out-of-state guests book up the hotels.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

pepperandchips said:


> I can’t remember where but I’d seen (here I think?) that islands was going to Saturdays only. I was bummed as I had switched our AK and Epcot days on the fly and missed out on the flancocho and the empanada


It's open on Saturdays! You didn't miss it.

According to cast members who are working food and wine, the merchandise will be put out, and the other booths will be opening up on the 1st of September. Spoke to one in EPCOT this week!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> The China pavilion is basically closed full time. A lot of the stores in a few different country's pavilions are still closed.


House of Good Fortune store is open in the China pavilion. (The main store).  I was in there yesterday!


----------



## charmed59

Farro said:


> And thats what I dont understand! Don't they want to make money?


My marketing background tells me they are trying to find the line.  

The people willing and able to come spend big bucks may be coming because of the lack of crowds and low wait times.  They were hoping there would be more.  Then they were hoping that those who spend money were watching the reviews and seeing the safety would sign up and come on down.  But that didn’t pan out.

So now they are re going for the locals, APs and enticing those others with good deals on tickets.  They are hoping that won’t make the parks the so-so social distancing/mask wearing crowds they are seeing at DS, as that could mean less of the big spenders coming into Florida for a long vacation in a pandemic.  Hopefully, the lower spending locals won’t scare away the big spenders.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We would go tomorrow but my 3 off-property AP spots are being held up for my staycation later next week. I don't want to run the risk of not getting a spot when I'm staying nearby on a day trip this weekend.

And we always spend money   

We certainly can't be the only ones limiting trips because of the AP restrictions.

It's short-sighted on their part but it saves us $$ I guess!


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> And thats what I dont understand! Don't they want to make money?


I think they want to make money. They want to make more money. But I think some kind of internal data is telling them that the driving factor that is bring the bigger-spending, onsite guest to the hotels and parks would be the low crowd levels. If people are on the fence about boarding a plane, wearing a mask all day in the Florida heat, and dealing with a modified experience then seeing rising attendance due to an enlarged AP pool is going to tip them in the direction of just staying home. And Disney would rather sell multi-day tickets, merchandise at full price, 3 meals a day and an overpriced hotel room than a QS meal and some snacks. They’ve already got the AP holder’s ticket money, whether the AP walks thru the gate or not.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I’m scheduled to be there Nov. 5-9th. I’d gladly take some decor and longer hours. The hours themselves won’t make or break it for me though.


Just wanted to say that I’m so happy you have a trip on the books after so many months of madness


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Just wanted to say that I’m so happy you have a trip on the books after so many months of madness


I’m hoping it happens. Have a savanna view at AKL. I’m more excited for a new resort than the parks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

dlavender said:


> I really hope not.
> 
> That would signal some really weak numbers, obviously.


Maybe I’m thinking about it all wrong but the attendance itself doesn’t seem awful (based on low capacity), it’s the majority of people in the parks aren’t paying for new tickets, eating one QS meal, and heading home before dinner. That cannot sustain the dining, entertainment, shops, etc. in the parks


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> ....and one more thing to add to the "cons" column....


And the more this happens, the more attendance will drop


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> And the more this happens, the more attendance will drop


Domino effect


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> I think they want to make money. They want to make more money. But I think some kind of internal data is telling them that the driving factor that is bring the bigger-spending, onsite guest to the hotels and parks would be the low crowd levels. If people are on the fence about boarding a plane, wearing a mask all day in the Florida heat, and dealing with a modified experience then seeing rising attendance due to an enlarged AP pool is going to tip them in the direction of just staying home. And Disney would rather sell multi-day tickets, merchandise at full price, 3 meals a day and an overpriced hotel room than a QS meal and some snacks. They’ve already got the AP holder’s ticket money, whether the AP walks thru the gate or not.



Life is funny. Or really, I'm just odd.

I would think people would see low crowds (anywhere, not just Disney) and think -uh oh, everyone is staying home, I better too.

But if people see that people are going to parks again they would think - hey, people seem more comfortable going out again, I can too!

Obviously I dont understand the complexities of the human mind...


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> Maybe I’m thinking about it all wrong but the attendance itself doesn’t seem awful (based on low capacity), it’s the majority of people in the parks aren’t paying for new tickets, eating one QS meal, and heading home before dinner. That cannot sustain the dining, entertainment, shops, etc. in the parks


It's a thin line because they also don't have a lot of food places open.  I know when we go in 2 weeks we'll be eating off property a lot because a lot of the stuff we like isn't open and we can't hop to Epcot to eat F&W.


----------



## Jrb1979

yulilin3 said:


> Domino effect


It makes sense. As I posted before since it's mostly AP holders in the parks the guest spending isn't as high as it normally is without the resort guests. Since those guests don't seem to be coming anytime soon, the only course of action now to get higher revenues is to cut more things.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> Stubbornness. Probably someone in those board meetings convincing Chapek that the minute they open more spots for APs will be the minute that Out-of-state guests book up the hotels.



Or it will convince even more out of towners to stay home...

Right now, all guests do a positive/negative for if they should travel...for out of towners, it's as follows...

Sole positives are empty parks and fun attraction...
Cons are virus risk, awful travel, short hours, oppressive heat, mask annoyance, possible quarantines, equivalent costs for less, etc, etc...

So, taking the empty park positive and lessening it means the meager number of out of town hotel ticket buying guests gets even tinier...


----------



## Tigger's ally

TwoMisfits said:


> Or it will convince even more out of towners to stay home...
> 
> Right now, all guests do a positive/negative for if they should travel...for out of towners, it's as follows...
> 
> Sole positives are empty parks and fun attraction...
> Cons are virus risk, awful travel, short hours, oppressive heat, mask annoyance, possible quarantines, equivalent costs for less, etc, etc...
> 
> So, taking the empty park positive and lessening it means the meager number of out of town hotel ticket buying guests gets even tinier...


Those arent the "sole posituves".

We are going in December. I look forward too.
1. Staying in our favorite resort? 
2.  Riding our favorite rides
3. Eating at our favorite restaurants
4. Drinking at our favorite restaurants and lounges.
5. Watching the sunset from the boardwalk
6. Swimming at our favorite pool.
7. Riding the Skyliner for the first time.
8. Seeing princesses in cool cars.

I can go on, and on. SOLE my patooty.
I refuse to wallow in a big tub of self pity and negatism. Theres alot of reasons to go.


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> Those arent the "sole posituves".
> 
> We are going in December. I look forward too.
> 1. Staying in our favorite resort?
> 2.  Riding our favorite rides
> 3. Eating at our favorite restaurants
> 4. Drinking at our favorite restaurants and lounges.
> 5. Watching the sunset from the boardwalk
> 6. Swimming at our favorite pool.
> 7. Riding the Skyliner for the first time.
> 8. Seeing princesses in cool cars.
> 
> I can go on, and on. SOLE my patooty.
> I refuse to wallow in a big tub of self pity and negatism. Theres alot of reasons to go.



Its still a Disney vacation, thats a bigger positive than any negative you could bring up, even covid. Now, if there were reported outbreaks on property, then that would be far more of a concern for me. But if they’re not giving me a reason to be concerned, I can make a long pro’s list thats not just empty parks.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

As an out of towner I would love to go. But the problem is that the reports of Disney’s great efforts in keeping people safe + the low wait times coincided with reports of ever increasing positive cases of COVID in Florida.

I think it was bad timing.


----------



## midnight star

SleeplessInTO said:


> As an out of towner I would love to go. But the problem is that the reports of Disney’s great efforts in keeping people safe + the low wait times coincided with reports of ever increasing positive cases of COVID in Florida.
> 
> I think it was bad timing.


THIS.


----------



## Farro

SleeplessInTO said:


> As an out of towner I would love to go. But the problem is that the reports of Disney’s great efforts in keeping people safe + the low wait times coincided with reports of ever increasing positive cases of COVID in Florida.
> 
> I think it was bad timing.





midnight star said:


> THIS.



Well the good news is it looks like things are improving greatly there on the virus front!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Well the good news is it looks like things are improving greatly there on the virus front!



But the low crowds are going away lol. I wonder if demand would have come closer to being met if Florida never got hit with a spike


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marionnette said:


> I think they want to make money. They want to make more money. But I think some kind of internal data is telling them that the driving factor that is bring the bigger-spending, onsite guest to the hotels and parks would be the low crowd levels. If people are on the fence about boarding a plane, wearing a mask all day in the Florida heat, and dealing with a modified experience then seeing rising attendance due to an enlarged AP pool is going to tip them in the direction of just staying home. And Disney would rather sell multi-day tickets, merchandise at full price, 3 meals a day and an overpriced hotel room than a QS meal and some snacks. They’ve already got the AP holder’s ticket money, whether the AP walks thru the gate or not.



Exactly this.

Of course they want money. If they are not doing something that is safe and possible, IMO it’s a pretty sure sign that doing the thing does not lead to them meeting their financial goals. They are not stupid enough collectively to not realize people would spend money at Epcot it open longer, if more food booths are there, if they could hop to it, if AP restrictions were lessened, whatever. That spending is obviously not enough to warrant doing it.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> Of course they want money. If they are not doing something that is safe and possible, IMO it’s a pretty sure sign that doing the thing does not lead to them meeting their financial goals. They are not stupid enough collectively to not realize people would spend money at Epcot it open longer, if more food booths are there, if they could hop to it, if AP restrictions were lessened, whatever. That spending is obviously not enough to be warrant doing it.



Sure. I dont think anyone thinks Disney is stupid.

I also think the public image they want to put forth comes into play a bit too.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

And to add, if the 5 day a week Epcot rumours end up being true, that only makes it more believable that spending by guests isn’t enough to keep that park open even more at this time.

Poor Epcot. Wouldn’t it be amazing if those rumours do end up being true that they ramp up construction on those two days? We can dream, lol.


----------



## Mit88

I think they’ve settled on 2020 being a loss. Keep things afloat and bring people back with a big 50th ad campaign.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think they’ve settled on 2020 being a loss. Keep things afloat and bring people back with a big 50th ad campaign.



 I dont think they will start that until October so they must think most of 2021 is a wash too.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Sure. I dont think anyone thinks Disney is stupid.
> 
> I also think the public image they want to put forth comes into play a bit too.



I don’t know it feels like it comes up a lot in here, variations of “if they only did *thing I would really like* they would make more money!”

If they aren’t doing something as major as extending park hours, letting more people in, slashing ticket prices to reflect the experience, allowing hopping, bringing back missing elements in the parks like evening shows, etc. it’s not something they’ve overlooked they’ve just got a reason for not doing it.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know it feels like it comes up a lot in here, variations of “if they only did *thing I would really like* they would make more money!”
> 
> If they aren’t doing something as major as extending park hours, letting more people in, slashing ticket prices to reflect the experience, allowing hopping, bringing back missing elements in the parks like evening shows, etc. it’s not something they’ve overlooked they’ve just got a reason for not doing it.



Its called being a Monday morning quarterback and its quite common.
Everyone discusses how they would do it better. Its healthy! 
Think of how boring life would be if we never thought "if I was in charge I'd..."


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I dont think they will start that until October so they must think most of 2021 is a wash too.



They’ll start hyping the 50th in January. The festivities wont start until the Summer. But they have 2, possibly 3 major attractions opening next year. They’re going to make a big push for guests


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I dont think they will start that until October so they must think most of 2021 is a wash too.



I think so. Park reservations can be made until end of September right? Same day the tickets were extended to (in 2021 I mean)?

I think they’re hoping for a big official return to normal (as close as we’re gonna get) with the 50th. My standards are super low at this point, and if we collectively could see normal by October 2021 I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think so. Park reservations can be made until end of September right? Same day the tickets were extended to (in 2021 I mean)?
> 
> I think they’re hoping for a big official return to normal (as close as we’re gonna get) with the 50th. My standards are super low at this point, and if we collectively could see normal by October 2021 I would be ecstatic.



The reservations could be pulled whenever they want. People aren’t going to be mad that they had reservations for a park and can now go to any park whenever they want. I think the September date is a safety net as a “just in case” things dont get to a place they need them to be to get rid of the reservation system


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> They’ll start hyping the 50th in January. The festivities wont start until the Summer. But they have 2, possibly 3 major attractions opening next year. They’re going to make a big push for guests





DGsAtBLT said:


> I think so. Park reservations can be made until end of September right? Same day the tickets were extended to (in 2021 I mean)?
> 
> I think they’re hoping for a big official return to normal (as close as we’re gonna get) with the 50th. My standards are super low at this point, and if we collectively could see normal by October 2021 I would be ecstatic.



Well good for everyone going then I guess! 

If we don't see something resembling normal until October 2021 I wouldn't consider anything a success. 
Peoples lives will be flat out ruined by that point.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Well good for everyone going then I guess!
> 
> If we don't see something resembling normal until October 2021 I wouldn't consider anything a success.
> Peoples lives will be flat out ruined by that point.



Even if we get instant testing results with actual validity it would be a huge step in the direction of “normalcy”. Vaccine would be nice, but I think instant testing is more realistic. If we can achieve one of those, we’ll see many of the things not currently in the parks, resume.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Well good for everyone going then I guess!
> 
> If we don't see something resembling normal until October 2021 I wouldn't consider anything a success.
> Peoples lives will be flat out ruined by that point.



The alternative to having to stay with this current normal is life ruining. But that pulls us OT .

If peaks and valleys keep rolling all over at different times, and international travel remains at near standstill, I could see WDW not changing too notably through much of 2021. And the things not unique to WDW, like masks and distancing? I will be shocked if those don’t remain well into 2021 barring some amazing vaccine news.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> The alternative to having to stay with this current normal is life ruining. But that pulls us OT .
> 
> If peaks and valleys keep rolling all over at different times, and international travel remains at near standstill, I could see WDW not changing too notably through much of 2021. And the things not unique to WDW, like masks and distancing? I will be shocked if those don’t remain well into 2021 barring some amazing vaccine news.



.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> So have the masks and distancing if things can open again. I agree.
> 
> So many of my friends are in dire straits at this point due to venues not being allowed to open in some way, shape or form.. Its real and its terrifying.
> But yes, I agree we shouldn't discuss here.


That's the bigger reason for people not taking Disney or Universal vacations. Them relying on locals only can last for so long. Hopefully things change by next year but I have my doubts


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> That's the bigger reason for people not taking Disney or Universal vacations. Them relying on locals only can last for so long. Hopefully things change by next year but I have my doubts



Oh sure. In the end, Disney is at the bottom of my concerns about this pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> That's the bigger reason for people not taking Disney or Universal vacations. Them relying on locals only can last for so long. Hopefully things change by next year but I have my doubts



As a Manitoban I am jealous as heck of Ontario, I think that’s where you are? With how people are acting here I have my serious doubts there are major improvements for quite some time. I say so often that my provincial government needs to take notes from Disney on how to “live with this” because counting on people to just do the right thing themselves does not work. I remember when I think it was Josh D’amaro said he wants Disney to set the standard for reopening and I’m just here like OFFER AN ONLINE COURSE PLEASE . Can we borrow your rule enforcement squad?

Worst group project ever is the best description out there for this pandemic .


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Well good for everyone going then I guess!
> 
> If we don't see something resembling normal until October 2021 I wouldn't consider anything a success.
> Peoples lives will be flat out ruined by that point.


Well WHO are now saying they "hope" it will be over in 2 years....

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-be-over-in-two-years-who-chief-says-12054000


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Even if we get instant testing results with actual validity it would be a huge step in the direction of “normalcy”. Vaccine would be nice, but I think instant testing is more realistic. If we can achieve one of those, we’ll see many of the things not currently in the parks, resume.



Getting pretty close to that.  Earlier in the week FDA approved a new saliva test that I believe can get results within 25 minutes.  And thought to have 95% accuracy.

Also Pfizer just reported they are still on track to have their first doses of Vaccines ready to ship out by November, they will be submitting it for review in October.

Been saying it, it's coming quicker than what people on here think.


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> But the low crowds are going away lol. I wonder if demand would have come closer to being met if Florida never got hit with a spike



I also wonder this and if Disney did meet the attendance cap right off the bat, how much business they would have subsequently lost from out of state visitors seeing those crowd levels and canceling trips.  It seems like either way, virus spike or attendance spike, they would have been in nearly the same position in the end... maybe?  Fine line they're walking.


----------



## glocon

osufeth24 said:


> Getting pretty close to that.  Earlier in the week FDA approved a new saliva test that I believe can get results within 25 minutes.  And thought to have 95% accuracy.
> 
> Also Pfizer just reported they are still on track to have their first doses of Vaccines ready to ship out by November, they will be submitting it for review in October.
> 
> Been saying it, it's coming quicker than what people on here think.


 
How I hope this happens...


----------



## Amy11401

Mit88 said:


> They’ll start hyping the 50th in January. The festivities wont start until the Summer. But they have 2, possibly 3 major attractions opening next year. They’re going to make a big push for guests


Nothing has been confirmed but there have been several articles written about how the 50th celebration won't start until October 2021 and then last until the end of 2022.  Of course it is all speculation.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Getting pretty close to that.  Earlier in the week FDA approved a new saliva test that I believe can get results within 25 minutes.  And thought to have 95% accuracy.
> 
> Also Pfizer just reported they are still on track to have their first doses of Vaccines ready to ship out by November, they will be submitting it for review in October.
> 
> Been saying it, it's coming quicker than what people on here think.



Either one would allow Disney to potentially resume Fireworks, M&G, Park Hopping, etc. Obviously not the day after these are instituted into the Parks operations, it would take some time for Disney to feel comfortable enough, and to develop a system where guests could take a saliva test and wait safely for the results. It might take them them having timed entries so you dont have thousands of guests congregating in one area, but thats a decision and process that people far smarter, and paid much more than me would be able to make.


----------



## Mit88

Amy11401 said:


> Nothing has been confirmed but there have been several articles written about how the 50th celebration won't start until October 2021 and then last until the end of 2022.  Of course it is all speculation.



I believe you’re right. And the September 26th date thats all over everything (ticket extensions, park reservations, etc) would suggest thats true. But I think they’ll have an ad campaign to draw people starting early next year


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Well WHO are now saying they "hope" it will be over in 2 years....
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-be-over-in-two-years-who-chief-says-12054000


Everybody has an estimate. Set up a dart board with guesses cover your eyes and throw- boom! You too can join the experts in predicting the end.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> Nothing has been confirmed but there have been several articles written about how the 50th celebration won't start until October 2021 and then last until the end of 2022.  Of course it is all speculation.


Pre-Covid the rumors circulated around a summer 2021 start which would’ve made sense at the time.


----------



## karen4546

chicagoshannon said:


> It's a thin line because they also don't have a lot of food places open.  I know when we go in 2 weeks we'll be eating off property a lot because a lot of the stuff we like isn't open and we can't hop to Epcot to eat F&W.


we often go to a park during the day and go to Epcot for dinner- then go somewhere to watch HEA (TOTWL).  We have APs, DVC sometimes we get the DDP but mostly we pay oop for food.  We buy merchandise, eat at sit downrestaurants, etc. it with the parks closing so early , no park hopping and no fireworks.... that is money Disney won’t get from us for lack of opportunity Not by our choice.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> That's the bigger reason for people not taking Disney or Universal vacations. Them relying on locals only can last for so long. Hopefully things change by next year but I have my doubts


I wouldn’t stress over it.  Next year a lot will have changed.  A vaccine will be out and travel will resume.  Already the demand for Disney cruises for 2021 is high.  We booked a Panama Canal cruise and some categories were already sold out.  Disney will survive this and come out stronger.  They do know what they’re doing versus us posters just making wild guesses.


----------



## Mit88

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I wouldn’t stress over it.  Next year a lot will have changed.  A vaccine will be out and travel will resume.  Already the demand for Disney cruises for 2021 is high.  We booked a Panama Canal cruise and some categories were already sold out.  Disney will survive this and come out stronger.  They do know what they’re doing versus us posters just making wild guesses.



Theres a reason we’re the ones speculating on a message board while they’re in charge of making the decisions we’re speculating they’ll potentially make.


----------



## Joe in VA

Both Florida overall and Orange County fell below 5% positive today, remarkable with the most testing done in over two weeks as well. Numbers dropping fast.


----------



## Wreckem

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I wouldn’t stress over it.  Next year a lot will have changed.  A vaccine will be out and travel will resume.  Already the demand for Disney cruises for 2021 is high.  We booked a Panama Canal cruise and some categories were already sold out.  Disney will survive this and come out stronger.  They do know what they’re doing versus us posters just making wild guesses.



Demand for 2021 cruises is high only because you have 6-9 months of 2020 cruises rebooked to 2021. I’ve had to rebook three 2020 cruises at this point and I’m likely going to have to rebook my Christmas cruise as well. I’m glad I booked my 2021 summer European cruises Before Covid hit. They are so much more expensive now.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Well WHO are now saying they "hope" it will be over in 2 years....
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-be-over-in-two-years-who-chief-says-12054000


2 years from when it started or 2 years from now ?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Wreckem said:


> Demand for 2021 cruises is high only because you have 6-9 months of 2020 cruises rebooked to 2021. I’ve had to rebook three 2020 cruises at this point and I’m likely going to have to rebook my Christmas cruise as well. I’m glad I booked my 2021 summer European cruises Before Covid hit. They are so much more expensive now.


True.  And they’re expensive because the demand is there.  I had the Hawaii cruise booked for this year that was cancelled.  Luckily Disney isn’t just in the cruise or theme park business only.


----------



## AmberMV

Almost 100k tests done and only 4300 positives reported, that is fantastic news.  Here is the chart for today's state report:


----------



## andyman8

A few notes:

On attendance/crowds: I want to emphasize that there is no evidence that demand is going up significantly. In the current moment, higher crowds does not necessarily mean higher. I'd argue that the current demand was already there back in July, but just wasn't being met with anything close to the adequate supply. How do I know this? Because 1) these increases in attendance have correlated with Disney releasing more and more AP spots (and as they release more, they have to take more from another bucket, which is why you see the Theme Park Ticketholder bucket now has a little less availability) 2) hotel occupancy rates (on property and especially off property) aren't even close to where Disney wants them to be, and 3) the drop-off from weekend attendance to weekday attendance is still significant, far too significant relative to where WDW wants it to be. WDW doesn't just make money on its theme parks. Its revenue model is one that is designed to capture as much business as possible from Guests at almost every point of purchase throughout a weeklong vacation. When Chapek said that AP holders don't spend as much as a 5-7 day resort guests, that's what he was talking about. The average AP holder (who doesn't do an extended resort stay) doesn't visit enough days to make up for the revenue they would get outside of the parks 24/7 for a week. People underestimate just how much that is. Even if food and merchandise are making some money in the parks, resorts, resort merchandise, resort dining, bars/lounges, add-ons are all seeing very, very limited revenue. Remember, from the poll a few weeks ago, that just over 3/4 of Americans don't feel comfortable visiting a theme park at the moment. Labor Day shows some hope, but after that, September is going to be very rough. All eyes are on October now. That's the month that will determine what the rest of 2020 and early 2021 looks like.

On park hours: Remember that the hours are a template in a way. If they really start seeing demand pick up heavily in October, they can always extend hours on certain days. It's a lot easier to do that than to cut hours on short notice. After these hours reductions, I wouldn't be surprised if the next step sees them increasing hours on weekends and leaving the reduced hours in place on weekdays. This wouldn't happen until after September at the earliest and that's not to say it will happen. Prior to the closure, WDW extended hours all the time and it was very common to see one set of hours for the weekdays and another set from the weekends (i.e. S-Th MK open from 9am to 10pm, F-S MK open from 9am to 11pm). That said, there are still so many unknowns here. I'd caution against lending any credence to anyone (including posters here) who try to tell you something about what will happen with this pandemic with any certainty. Nobody knows and anything can happen, so there's no use in trying to derive a false sense of reassurance from someone on here.

On holidays: As has been discussed, there will be holiday decorations up this year. The details of what festivities will be offered/cancelled should be announced soon. I know there's been quite a bit more activity in Holiday Services since we last broached this topic, though not as much as a regular year.

On the 50th: As Ryan and others mentioned, the original (pre-COVID-19) plan was to start the festivities sometime just before summer (think how Disneyland's 50th started on May 5 and its 60th on May 22) and continue well into 2022. Of course, the plans have changed. Last I heard (which was back in early April, so it's very possible that things may have changed), the plan was to push the start date to October (to the actual fiftieth) and run it through the very end of 2022. That way the projects should hopefully be done by that point and the hope was to be able to mostly finish the trimmed down Epcot redo by then as well. Nobody knows what 2021 holds, including Disney. The hope is obviously we get a vaccine and/or a therapeutic, but based on everything we're hearing, even if the U.S. has an approved vaccine by the end of this year, we won't have distributed it and then built up enough overall immunity in any meaningful way until probably late Spring or summer at least. Now, when WHO says the pandemic won't over for two years, remember that they're talking about the global situation (not just the U.S.) and there are lots of different countries with all sorts of different resources and unique situations that might affect their response, vaccine availability, and community spread/immunity. I'd argue that most of the current WDW restrictions will have been relaxed before the global pandemic is declared over (that's not to say they're going away anytime soon). The threshold for that seems to be very high.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Here's part of Disney's problem with the spending though, they don't have enough open.  I would LOVE to spend all the money on property when we're there in 2 weeks but we will most likely be going off property a lot to eat since they don't have things open.  I do fear without hopping ability that is hard though.  I would, for example, eat breakfast at Tuskery House and then hop to Epcot in the afternoon and eat there or hop to DHS and eat at SciFi for dinner.

Until they increase ride capacity they can't really increase park capacity though without some major disappointed guests.

I know Sea World isn't what most people look to but they are at lease increasing ride capacity and have fireworks back with no adverse effects.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297208164992114688


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297220248320573442


----------



## rteetz

Not sure why that’s funny.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297208164992114688


This is starting to feel personal.  My son's pretty upset,  first entertainment now this


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not sure why that’s funny.


Cause it doesn't affect them and they don't care,  i mean why else?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> This is starting to feel personal.  My son's pretty upset,  first entertainment now this


I think this also shows why Disney isn’t rushing to open their water parks.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I think this also shows why Disney isn’t rushing to open their water parks.


Definitely.  Universal went all guns blazing into reopening and now they have done back pedaling to do


----------



## MrsBooch

With FL numbers seemingly looking better, how long before FL is no longer a “hot spot”?


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Definitely.  Universal went all guns blazing into reopening and now they have done back pedaling to do


Exactly. At first Disney came out looking worse off for not opening everything when that’s what UO did. But now with UO walking back a lot of their offerings, makes Disney look smarter. Just shows there’s no right way to go about the reopening. There were going to be missteps on everyone’s part, but I feel they’re all doing a very good job so far.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> With FL numbers seemingly looking better, how long before FL is no longer a “hot spot”?


In order to be removed from certain state‘s (Like NY) quarantine lists, they need to get below roughly 2400 daily cases.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly. At first Disney came out looking worse off for not opening everything when that’s what UO did. But now with UO walking back a lot of their offerings, makes Disney look smarter. Just shows there’s no right way to go about the reopening. There were going to be missteps on everyone’s part, but I feel they’re all doing a very good job so far.


And then there's the mystery of Sea World  park open,  water park open, discovery cove open.  fireworks and festivals during the weekends, staying open until 9pm


----------



## SleeplessInTO

MrsBooch said:


> With FL numbers seemingly looking better, how long before FL is no longer a “hot spot”?


Whenever cases surge elsewhere and the media jumps all over the reporting. Most people don’t follow the daily numbers. Just scan the headlines. (I’m guilty of that myself.)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Not sure why that’s funny.



I interpreted it as exasperated laughing. Like OF COURSE this attraction is continuing its streak of terrible luck. Maybe they were being malicious but I didn’t think so.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> With FL numbers seemingly looking better, how long before FL is no longer a “hot spot”?


Depends on the definition of hotspot which is different to everyone... for example Tri-State quarantine aims for 10/100k over 7 day period so in that case I wouldn’t hold my breath.


----------



## Jrb1979

It is funny that it keeps failing. They spent big bucks for a "world class" attraction that they still can't get running properly.


----------



## Brianstl

There does seem to be certain posters that seem to take joy in people losing their jobs and others having their trip plans impacted just because they don’t feel comfortable visiting themselves.  It is pretty clear statement on the kind of people they actually are.  They are actually rooting for the economic destruction of families.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> It is funny that it keeps failing. They spent big bucks for a "world class" attraction that they still can't get running properly.


Not much different than Hagrids...


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> I interpreted it as exasperated laughing. Like OF COURSE this attraction is continuing its streak of terrible luck. Maybe they were being malicious but I didn’t think so.


Correct.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Not much different than Hagrids...


And neither case,  for me, is a laughable matter. 
CM and TM are getting yelled at on a daily basis,  guest are disappointed on a daily basis,  both land are suffering because of it on a daily basis,  nothing funny about it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Honestly I think it’s not cool to continually make comments about the same two posters and imply or flat out say they WANT people to die, numbers to rise, jobs to be lost, find joy in the negative, whatever. I don’t believe this to be true about any one of us in here no matter where we fall on the return to normal - hide in a bunker spectrum.

And yes I have read near every post in this thread since this mess began. No I still don’t agree that how this has ended up makes any one of us happy, or that good news makes people upset or annoyed.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> It is funny that it keeps failing. They spent big bucks for a "world class" attraction that they still can't get running properly.



Less embarrassing than when a local park’s rollercoaster is down. Those are mindless attractions that people can build in their backyards and yet Six Flags and Cedar Fair have problems keeping those running.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> This is starting to feel personal.  My son's pretty upset,  first entertainment now this



I'm surprised because I thought I read it was doing so well.

I've caught up on my youtubers I follow. 
One I like when in the mood for no talking, just the sounds of park - 4K WDW. 
Anyway, the parks don't seem sooooo empty lately as they did. Not packed, but a pleasant amount of people so its disheartening to read about all of this.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm surprised because I thought I read it was doing so well.
> 
> I've caught up on my youtubers I follow.
> One I like when in the mood for no talking, just the sounds of park - 4K WDW.
> Anyway, the parks don't seem sooooo empty lately as they did. Not packed, but a pleasant amount of people so its disheartening to read about all of this.


I think universal is scaling back now in anticipation of the drop in numbers come September.

Some see it as backtracking, personally I see it as making the most of the guests when they're coming and then responding appropriately when numbers drop.


----------



## Sara W

I’d like to ask for some advice from those who have been to both Universal and Disney in the last couple of weeks. I’m thinking about taking my kids down after Labor Day for a break and virtual learn from the hotel. I was at Epcot and MK in late July and felt very safe. However, my son is really getting into Harry Potter and he has never been to Universal. We were at City Walk the week after July 4 and felt very uncomfortable. Granted we felt similarly as DS, we also didn’t have to walk through DS to get to the parks. That being said- would you choose MK/AK or US/IoA based on mask usage, enforcement, and cleaning protocols right now?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm surprised because I thought I read it was doing so well.
> 
> I've caught up on my youtubers I follow.
> One I like when in the mood for no talking, just the sounds of park - 4K WDW.
> Anyway, the parks don't seem sooooo empty lately as they did. Not packed, but a pleasant amount of people so its disheartening to read about all of this.



I’d assume it’s got a lot to do with what @andyman8 discussed in one of his recent posts. The numbers of people in the park, because of the type of guest, don’t translate to enough revenue to justify opening things further or in Uni’s case (I’m gonna assume they’re seeing similar issues as Disney) don’t justify keeping things open.


----------



## TwoMisfits

anthony2k7 said:


> I think universal is scaling back now in anticipation of the drop in numbers come September.
> 
> Some see it as backtracking, personally I see it as making the most of the guests when they're coming and then responding appropriately when numbers drop.



That's kinda how I see it - they took advantage of what they could get this summer in revenue, and knowing there's no big fall draw (with no parties anywhere, no free dining at Disney, kids in school, and no extra reason to come when it's still steamy and hurricane season that wouldn't have already been the case in the summer), they are scaling back.  I expect them to "rescale back up" once hurricane season is over and the heat breaks, so probably mid-November...


----------



## anthony2k7

I'll say again as it seems my other post was for some reason deleted...

Apparently rise is now open.


----------



## Leigh L

Sara W said:


> I’d like to ask for some advice from those who have been to both Universal and Disney in the last couple of weeks. I’m thinking about taking my kids down after Labor Day for a break and virtual learn from the hotel. I was at Epcot and MK in late July and felt very safe. However, my son is really getting into Harry Potter and he has never been to Universal. We were at City Walk the week after July 4 and felt very uncomfortable. Granted we felt similarly as DS, we also didn’t have to walk through DS to get to the parks. That being said- would you choose MK/AK or US/IoA based on mask usage, enforcement, and cleaning protocols right now?


Honestly, I'd say either. 
We did feel Potter was too crowded on the weekends since the land is kind of tight space-wise, but we felt very comfortable on the weekdays. We did 3 full days between IOA and US (Sun, Mon, Tues) and then jumped to WDW for EP, DHS, and MK (Wed, Thurs, Fri) 

WDW I think had an edge on mask compliance, but UO was still pretty good (except on Sunday, 90% maybe, except at park close a lot of people were whipping their masks off before leaving IoA. I didn't see that nearly as much at WDW.)

UO has a TM squirt sanitizer in your hands before getting on a ride and it's available at the end (but we came across some empty ones but it was easy to find more or jump into a restroom). It seems at WDW every time I turned around a CM was cleaning something, things I'd never seen wiped down before.  Sanitizer was available going in and out of an attraction at WDW but not "enforced" like at UO. 

We went into the trip decided we'd walk away from a situation we didn't feel comfortable with. Happened only a handful of times between both parks.


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> There does seem to be certain posters that seem to take joy in people losing their jobs and others having their trip plans impacted just because they don’t feel comfortable visiting themselves.  It is pretty clear statement on the kind of people they actually are.  They are actually rooting for the economic destruction of families.


I don't take joy in any of that. I'm not rooting for economic destruction of families. It is very sad to see what's happening to a lot of people. Things will get better eventually but so many being laid off or having their pay cut I'm not hopeful things will be back to pre-covid before spring at best.


----------



## 999miles

I was trying to get more information on my 13 night Fort Wilderness stay today and the cast member helping me told me that Disney will be rolling back all 10 day tickets to 7 soon.  Has anyone else heard this or have more information?


----------



## anthony2k7

999miles said:


> I was trying to get more information on my 13 night Fort Wilderness stay today and the cast member helping me told me that Disney will be rolling back all 10 day tickets to 7 soon.  Has anyone else heard this or have more information?


Bonkers. Was crazy enough when they got rid of the uk 14 day ticket.

It's still not clear what they want people staying longer to do - get APs? Buy multiple 7 day tickets? Or just do 7 days onside then go to universal for the rest??????!


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Not much different than Hagrids...


I think it's funny that it keeps failing too. You would think both companies by now would a lot more testing and making sure things are working correctly then to get it open ASAP. For those that made comments about new coasters at Six Flags and Cedar Fair, for the most part they figure out the bugs on new attractions within the first month of opening.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> This is starting to feel personal.  My son's pretty upset,  first entertainment now this


We were planning on going on September 8 so this is just great.  Already have to work around Sea World being closed Tue/Th.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’d assume it’s got a lot to do with what @andyman8 discussed in one of his recent posts. The numbers of people in the park, because of the type of guest, don’t translate to enough revenue to justify opening things further or in Uni’s case (I’m gonna assume they’re seeing similar issues as Disney) don’t justify keeping things open.



Plus with Volcano Bay how much is day tickets vs passholders and also how much $ do they make on food and souvenirs vs a regular park?

Honestly not sure but my thought would be guests spend less per day at a water park vs a regular park

I think part of building Volcano Bay was to help draw people to the resorts and treating Universal like a week long vacation destination vs making a ton of $ on its own


----------



## skeeter31

999miles said:


> I was trying to get more information on my 13 night Fort Wilderness stay today and the cast member helping me told me that Disney will be rolling back all 10 day tickets to 7 soon.  Has anyone else heard this or have more information?


I don’t think they’ll be changing already purchased 10 day tickets into 7 day tickets, it’s just that they’re not currently selling 10 day tickets and most likely won’t for a while. Remember, phone CMs are notoriously uninformed.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I think it's funny that it keeps failing too. You would think both companies by now would a lot more testing and making sure things are working correctly then to get it open ASAP. For those that made comments about new coasters at Six Flags and Cedar Fair, for the most part they figure out the bugs on new attractions within the first month of opening.


Six flags and Cedar Fair don’t often bring in new technology to their coasters. Both Universal and Disney did ample testing too. Testing only does so much. You need to run it to really work out the kinks.


----------



## Farro

sorry, I thought I was responding to a different post about 10 day tickets....

Why? What could possibly be the reason?

Its not like they lose money by offering 10 day tickets, do they?
I have 9 day hoppers for next May. I wonder what they will end up as by the time we go....

I mean yes, if we stay 9 nights and they only allow 7 day tickets, we'll go to IOA for 2 days.

Again, does Disney just want to keep people away? I understand I'm not supposed to question because they are supposed to know more than I do...


----------



## only hope

Sara W said:


> I’d like to ask for some advice from those who have been to both Universal and Disney in the last couple of weeks. I’m thinking about taking my kids down after Labor Day for a break and virtual learn from the hotel. I was at Epcot and MK in late July and felt very safe. However, my son is really getting into Harry Potter and he has never been to Universal. We were at City Walk the week after July 4 and felt very uncomfortable. Granted we felt similarly as DS, we also didn’t have to walk through DS to get to the parks. That being said- would you choose MK/AK or US/IoA based on mask usage, enforcement, and cleaning protocols right now?



I feel safer at US/IoA, especially compared to MK. The distancing markers at Disney aren’t far enough apart sideways/diagonally. Mask compliance the day I went to MK was horrible- no other park has come close. Out of four days at WDW, I only witnessed one person being told to wear their mask correctly, despite witnessing many instances of non-compliance within view of a cm. I even witnessed one girl who was allowed to ride Magic Carpets with no mask in sight. At Universal, I’ve seen tm enforce masks several times. Universal is generally less crowded than MK during the week, and has less chokepoints. Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley are exceptions, but mostly the paths are much wider, which makes distancing much easier.

I’ve been to Universal three times since the reopen and Citywalk was not crowded at all any of the times I walked through.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Why? What could possibly be the reason?
> 
> Its not like they lose money by offering 10 day tickets, do they?
> I have 9 day hoppers for next May. I wonder what they will end up as by the time we go....
> 
> I mean yes, if we stay 9 nights and they only allow 7 day tickets, we'll go to IOA for 2 days.
> 
> Again, does Disney just want to keep people away? I understand I'm not supposed to question because they are supposed to know more than I do...


They’ll still be 9 day tickets when you go. They’re not going to remove days from already purchased tickets. They’re just not selling 10 day tickets, and haven’t been since reopening. Not really new news.

And, technically they do lose money on longer tickets. I’m sure Disney would much rather make people buy shorter amounts of tickets as they charge more the shorter the ticket is for m


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Honestly not sure but my thought would be guests spend less per day at a water park vs a regular park



I would also think that the operational costs pale in comparison to a theme park. So maybe the net profit is actually higher per capita?


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> They’ll still be 9 day tickets when you go. They’re not going to remove days from already purchased tickets. They’re just not selling 10 day tickets, and haven’t been since reopening. Not really new news.
> 
> And, technically they do lose money on longer tickets. I’m sure Disney would much rather make people buy shorter amounts of tickets as they charge more the shorter the ticket is for m



Must be tickets only because you can still buy 10 day as part of a package.

By the way as an FYI only, CSR is now starting to be booked up for certain room categories (only King rooms left for GDT) for my late April/early May dates...but now Yacht Club shows no availability for any dates which is weird because it was wide open before....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Must be tickets only because you can still buy 10 day as part of a package.
> 
> By the way as an FYI only, CSR is now starting to be booked up for certain room categories (only King rooms left for GDT) for my late April/early May dates...but now Yacht Club shows no availability for any dates which is weird because it was wide open before....


I’m seeing YC. Pulled up for a random Nov date & random June date for me.

Standard GDT rooms are a popular category I think. I’ve mostly been able to get them when I want but it takes a lot of checking sometimes. Makes me wonder if they didn’t build the right ratio of Queen/king/suites in GDT... Or is it people don’t want to pay the K upcharge? I opt for the 2 queens at GDT on solo trips just because it’s cheaper than booking a K.

ETA: they have been tweaking the booking system fwiw and that can upset the IT booking apple cart. All CL rooms were pulled a day or two ago (Disney has been booking them starting 1/1/21).


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Six flags and Cedar Fair don’t often bring in new technology to their coasters. Both Universal and Disney did ample testing too. Testing only does so much. You need to run it to really work out the kinks.



Disney didnt do ample testing with ROTR they rushed it and opened when they knew they still had major issues.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> They’re just not selling 10 day tickets, and haven’t been since reopening. Not really new news.


For 2020 yes.

They’ve been selling 10 day tickets with starting dates of 1/1/21 and beyond since ticket booking came back. You can buy a 10 day on the website right now as long as 1/1/21 is your first day.


----------



## rteetz

New Mouse said:


> Disney didnt do ample testing with ROTR they rushed it and opened when they knew they still had major issues.


I beg to differ. Whether they opened it in December or in 2021 it wouldn’t have made much of a difference. When this ride works it works well.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m seeing YC. Pulled up for a random Nov date & random June date for me.
> 
> Standard GDT rooms are a popular category I think. I’ve mostly been able to get them when I want but it takes a lot of checking sometimes. Makes me wonder if they didn’t build the right ratio of Queen/king/suites in GDT... Or is it people don’t want to pay the K upcharge? I opt for the 2 queens at GDT on solo trips just because it’s cheaper than booking a K.
> 
> ETA: they have been tweaking the booking system fwiw and that can upset the IT booking apple cart. All CL rooms were pulled a day or two ago (Disney has been booking them starting 1/1/21).



We booked a Tower Water view- queen! Just two of us so King would be fine but we didn't feel like paying more for it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I beg to differ. Whether they opened it in December or in 2021 it wouldn’t have made much of a difference. When this ride works it works well.



The poor thing got struck by lightning. I’m cutting it some slack at least for the time being.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Disney didnt do ample testing with ROTR they rushed it and opened when they knew they still had major issues.



If they rushed it, why didnt it open with the rest of Galaxy’s Edge?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> If they rushed it, why didnt it open with the rest of Galaxy’s Edge?



Also GE opened earlier than expected didn’t it? So it wasn’t just RotR having a massive delay.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Also GE opened earlier than expected didn’t it? So it wasn’t just RotR having a massive delay.


Yes, Disney originally said late fall for WDW.


----------



## Mit88

Resort Restaurant and Shop hours being extended for Labor Day weekend. Revert back after the weekend


----------



## jenjersnap

Just returned from three weeks at Disney and Universal.

I wouldn’t return to Universal on a weekend (in near future, at least) unless they paid me in gold bricks and had six burly men carry me around in a Cleopatra litter.  Crowded, plus mask and social distancing compliance were terrible.

Other than that, pretty much a wash. On UO weekdays and all days at WDW, mask compliance was decent, but not perfect. Social distancing in lines was fine. Just wait until everyone else exits a ride because there is a mass bolt for the exit and social distancing is ignored. I liked that UO makes sanitizer mandatory, but also that WDW cleaned rides every couple hours, both are good protocols (wish both companies were doing both!).

Hope that helps a bit. My HP fan kids are tween and teen and experienced WWoHP for first time this trip and it was pretty magical to witness even at their ripe old ages.



Sara W said:


> I’d like to ask for some advice from those who have been to both Universal and Disney in the last couple of weeks. I’m thinking about taking my kids down after Labor Day for a break and virtual learn from the hotel. I was at Epcot and MK in late July and felt very safe. However, my son is really getting into Harry Potter and he has never been to Universal. We were at City Walk the week after July 4 and felt very uncomfortable. Granted we felt similarly as DS, we also didn’t have to walk through DS to get to the parks. That being said- would you choose MK/AK or US/IoA based on mask usage, enforcement, and cleaning protocols right now?


----------



## 999miles

anthony2k7 said:


> Bonkers. Was crazy enough when they got rid of the uk 14 day ticket.
> 
> It's still not clear what they want people staying longer to do - get APs? Buy multiple 7 day tickets? Or just do 7 days onside then go to universal for the rest??????!



That’s actually what we would do if they downgraded our tickets.  Universal is having a buy two get two free days option right now.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Not sure if this was mentioned yet but the new Lululemon at Disney Springs finally opened (I think yesterday?).

I am overjoyed, my husband is definitely not  I'll be heading over there this week. 

I'm kind of surprised a brand new store opened in the midst of all the craziness to be honest, but I think that it is a great sign.


----------



## osufeth24

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet but the new Lululemon at Disney Springs finally opened (I think yesterday?).
> 
> I am overjoyed, my husband is definitely not  I'll be heading over there this week.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised a brand new store opened in the midst of all the craziness to be honest, but I think that it is a great sign.



Oh yaa, another store who's clothes are too expensive and I can't fit into lol


----------



## rteetz

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet but the new Lululemon at Disney Springs finally opened (I think yesterday?).
> 
> I am overjoyed, my husband is definitely not  I'll be heading over there this week.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised a brand new store opened in the midst of all the craziness to be honest, but I think that it is a great sign.


Posted in the news round up since it’s not really Covid ops related.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned yet but the new Lululemon at Disney Springs finally opened (I think yesterday?).
> 
> I am overjoyed, my husband is definitely not  I'll be heading over there this week.
> 
> I'm kind of surprised a brand new store opened in the midst of all the craziness to be honest, but I think that it is a great sign.



No idea if this is company wide or not, but the Lulu here has been really good with COVID precautions and are also offering blocks of time during the day for appointment shopping so you don’t have to wait to get in or shop with crowds (they keep in store numbers pretty low at least ours does).

In case anyone needs shopping spree motivation.


----------



## mickey0624

gottalovepluto said:


> Definitely grain of salt worthy but I believe it because it jives with my thinking
> 
> (Personally I don’t see Disney paying for fireworks until COVID is done.)


Summer of 2021 is my prediction


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> I beg to differ. Whether they opened it in December or in 2021 it wouldn’t have made much of a difference. When this ride works it works well.



Thats not saying much about the reliability of a multi million dollar investment.   Its a lemon as far as rides go.    Doesnt mean its a bad ride, just that they put nowhere near enough testing and design/development into it.   With it running daily now, the chance to actually fix those problems in a timely manner is gone.


----------



## Mit88

They built a lemon shop at Disney Springs?


----------



## rteetz

New Mouse said:


> Thats not saying much about the reliability of a multi million dollar investment.   Its a lemon as far as rides go.    Doesnt mean its a bad ride, just that they put nowhere near enough testing and design/development into it.   With it running daily now, the chance to actually fix those problems in a timely manner is gone.


Again I don’t believe that is the case. You also have no blueprint on this. This isn’t an omnimover or something they’ve done before. It’s not one issue either. There are 4 ride systems in 1 here. If any of those 4 aren’t operating correctly the entire ride is down. They’ll run with a broken effect.

That said we are moving too far off topic.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> They built a lemon shop at Disney Springs?


looks to be very expensive spandex type athletic wear.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Disney didnt do ample testing with ROTR they rushed it and opened when they knew they still had major issues.


Disney delayed the opening of ROTR.


----------



## Momtothtee

Just back from 10 days at WDW and 4 at UO.  

I agree with poster who stated that they wouldn’t go to UO on the weekends.  Crowded, low mask compliance especially at CW.  Scary.  

During this trip, I really noticed a difference in the demographics of the visitors. Disney had families that had planned to follow the rules and stay safe. Universal had groups of teenagers, young couples and groups of young men. Compliance among these groups was much lower.

Employees at both parks were working hard to keep everyone safe. Just more successful with the visitors at Disney.

On a separate note, we rode RoR 4 times!  But, Hagrid coaster was down the entire time.


----------



## Clockwork

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think they’ll be changing already purchased 10 day tickets into 7 day tickets, it’s just that they’re not currently selling 10 day tickets and most likely won’t for a while. Remember, phone CMs are notoriously uninformed.


They are rolling back all tickets for the rest of 2019, I had a 10 day With hopper for next month and the refunded the difference and made it a 7 day.


----------



## MMSM

Clockwork said:


> They are rolling back all tickets for the rest of 2019, I had a 10 day With hopper for next month and the refunded the difference and made it a 7 day.


Were you notified about this or did it just change in MDE?


----------



## Clockwork

MMSM said:


> Were you notified about this or did it just change in MDE?


Changed in MDE then I called and was told what happened.


----------



## anthony2k7

Clockwork said:


> Changed in MDE then I called and was told what happened.


So if there is anyone out there still that doesn't use MDE then they might not even know.


----------



## Clockwork

anthony2k7 said:


> So if there is anyone out there still that doesn't use MDE then they might not even know.


Possible, but they’d probably see the refund to their card. I may have also beat them to the punch when I called,too. My situation is probably different too due to errors Disney made to my reservation when they were changing it due to Covid.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Momtothtee said:


> On a separate note, we rode RoR 4 times!  But, Hagrid coaster was down the entire time.



What is RoR?


----------



## Farro

Clockwork said:


> They are rolling back all tickets for the rest of 2019, I had a 10 day With hopper for next month and the refunded the difference and made it a 7 day.



I'm confused. Do you mean 2020? or tickets purchased in 2019?

So if a family has a 10 (or longer) day trip planned for this December, their tickets are being changed from 10 to 7 days? Cutting out 3 planned park days? They they probably already made the reservations for?

Oh my god I would be fuming.


----------



## Clockwork

Farro said:


> I'm confused. Do you mean 2020? or tickets purchased in 2019?
> 
> So if a family has a 10 (or longer) day trip planned for this December, their tickets are being changed from 10 to 7 days? Cutting out 3 planned park days? They they probably already made the reservations for?
> 
> Oh my god I would be fuming.


2020,and yes, I had to make park reservations again, they just removed the last 3 days of my reservations and I wanted to be in the park those days, I have a Universal AP so I will go there on the first days of my trip. I had planned on going there anyway, but I wasnt happy with the way that it happened though. They tried to go though IT to change it back and they couldn’t. I couldn’t complain much because Disney made a really, really BIG error on the  reservation that worked in my favor and I didn’t want to jinx it.


----------



## Pens Fan

We have 9 day tickets for October.  I just checked MDE and they are still good for all 9 days.  I even called last week to remove the park hopper option from them and there was no issue at all converting them to 9 day base tickets.  The only difference was that instead of them expiring on 9/26/21 they now have to be used within 14 days of the first day of the ticket - just like they normally would have before we jumped into Covid bizarro world.

Hopefully what happened to the previous poster was a one off due to the issue with their reservation, and not some strange new policy.  I can't help but think that's the case as it really doesn't make sense for Disney to just arbitrarily start shortening the length of previously purchased tickets and refunding $$.


----------



## Clockwork

Pens Fan said:


> We have 9 day tickets for October.  I just checked MDE and they are still good for all 9 days.  I even called last week to remove the park hopper option from them and there was no issue at all converting them to 9 day base tickets.  The only difference was that instead of them expiring on 9/26/21 they now have to be used within 14 days of the first day of the ticket - just like they normally would have before we jumped into Covid bizarro world.
> 
> Hopefully what happened to the previous poster was a one off due to the issue with their reservation, and not some strange new policy.  I can't help but think that's the case as it really doesn't make sense for Disney to just arbitrarily start shortening the length of previously purchased tickets and refunding $$.


Its possible, like I said Disney made a error on our reservation when we rebooked. The change did happen last week though, i rebooked the day booking opened.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I'm confused. Do you mean 2020? or tickets purchased in 2019?
> 
> So if a family has a 10 (or longer) day trip planned for this December, their tickets are being changed from 10 to 7 days? Cutting out 3 planned park days? They they probably already made the reservations for?
> 
> Oh my god I would be fuming.


Yep, especially if you had not only park but dining reservations on those 3 days!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep, especially if you had not only park but dining reservations on those 3 days!


Well you wouldn’t get since you can only book dining 60 days out.


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> So if there is anyone out there still that doesn't use MDE then they might not even know.



They won't be getting into the park at all without using MDE as they need to have park reservations.


----------



## Farro

Marthasor said:


> They won't be getting into the park at all without using MDE as they need to have park reservations.



If they made their reservations weeks ago they don't need to use MDE to get into the park.

We're talking about people who may or may not have had their tickets changed without them knowing.


----------



## Ariel 1715

I just checked and I still have 8/9day tickets in MDE for October.


----------



## Farro

Clockwork said:


> Its possible, like I said Disney made a error on our reservation when we rebooked. The change did happen last week though, i rebooked the day booking opened.



I'm sure if it wasn't just you we'll be reading about it soon enough! 

I'm glad you are happy with your outcome!


----------



## anthony2k7

Marthasor said:


> They won't be getting into the park at all without using MDE as they need to have park reservations.


Not really true, some people will be letting their travel agent do all that for them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Clockwork said:


> 2019, and yes, I had to make park reservations again, they just removed the last 3 days of my reservations and I wanted to be in the park those days, I have a Universal AP so I will go there on the first days of my trip. I had planned on going there anyway, but I wasnt happy with the way that it happened though. They tried to go though IT to change it back and they couldn’t. I couldn’t complain much because Disney made a really, really BIG error on the  reservation that worked in my favor and I didn’t want to jinx it.


Welp, the phone CM was right. This is happening.

WHY? I am racking my brain and coming up pretty empty. The only explanation I see is maximizing ticket revenue by non-APs so that instead of someone taking a spot in the park for their 8th day it will be open for someone paying more for days 1-7. That explanation sucks but would make sense- IF people were pounding down the doors to get into the parks the rest of the year...  (And if Disney thinks they’re gonna have high demand over the holiday season from non-APs - LOL at the idea the Tri-State quarantine will not be active for the holidays- they’re smoking too much of something in that Burbank office!)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I'm sure if it wasn't just you we'll be reading about it soon enough!
> 
> I'm glad you are happy with your outcome!


If they roll it out like they did AP changes it could be sporadic reports over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> If they roll it out like they did AP changes it could be sporadic reports over the next couple weeks.



I mean, I guess if they are going to do this...they sure better let those people shorten their trip by a few days without penalty! I can't wrap my head around the "why" part of this...

If that happened to us we would cut our WDW trip short by the 3 days of tickets we'd be losing, book a Universal hotel and go there.
We definitely wouldn't just spend 3 days wandering around Disney Springs spending money.


----------



## Ariel 1715

gottalovepluto said:


> Welp, the phone CM was right. This is happening.
> 
> WHY? I am racking my brain and coming up pretty empty. The only explanation I see is maximizing ticket revenue by non-APs so that instead of someone taking a spot in the park for their 8th day it will be open for someone paying more for days 1-7. That explanation sucks but would make sense- IF people were pounding down the doors to get into the parks the rest of the year...  (And if Disney thinks they’re gonna have high demand over the holiday season- LOL at the idea the Tri-State quarantine will not be active for the holidays- they’re smoking too much of something in that Burbank office!)


I just did a chat with a cast member and he said that was only for new tickets....who knows, so many changes....I will not be happy if they delete 3 days that already have park and dining reservations!


----------



## Farro

Ariel 1715 said:


> I just did a chat with a cast member and he said that was only for new tickets....who knows, so many changes....I will not be happy if they delete 3 days that already have park and dining reservations!



I'm thinking when they did whatever they did to @Clockwork's reservation, they somehow cancelled the whole reservation then rebooked it, which then only allowed them to have 7 day tickets since that's all you can do right now for 2020.

But people who currently have 10 day tickets for 2020 and don't cancel and rebook, your ticket should be fine?


----------



## New Mouse

I fully trust the it department of disney and i expect they will have 0 issue with this potential change!


----------



## Clockwork

Farro said:


> I'm sure if it wasn't just you we'll be reading about it soon enough!
> 
> I'm glad you are happy with your outcome!


Thanks Farro, at the time I wasn’t happy, but I’m over it. I was told it wasn’t just me, but who knows with Disney. At this point I just want a vacation.


----------



## Clockwork

New Mouse said:


> I fully trust the it department of disney and i expect they will have 0 issue with this potential change!


Sometimes I think Disney‘s IT got their degrees from gumball machines.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Clockwork said:


> Sometimes I think Disney‘s IT got their degrees from gumball machines.



Claw machines in an arcade.....


----------



## PPFlight75

Farro said:


> I'm thinking when they did whatever they did to @Clockwork's reservation, they somehow cancelled the whole reservation then rebooked it, which then only allowed them to have 7 day tickets since that's all you can do right now for 2020.
> 
> But people who currently have 10 day tickets for 2020 and don't cancel and rebook, your ticket should be fine?


Are we thinking this is for 2020 or 2021 as well? I bought a 10 day hopper for my oldest and we will be activating our APs next summer. If they shorten her ticket we would def  spend those days at universal and not at Disney with no park days. This makes no sense! They just let us buy the ticket!


----------



## Farro

PPFlight75 said:


> Are we thinking this is for 2020 or 2021 as well? I bought a 10 day hopper for my oldest and we will be activating our APs next summer. If they shorten her ticket we would def  spend those days at universal and not at Disney with no park days. This makes no sense! They just let us buy the ticket!



Its only 2020 that you can only purchase up to 7 day tickets.


----------



## PPFlight75

Farro said:


> Its only 2020 that you can only purchase up to 7 day tickets.


Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying. Super sucks for people with longer tickets.


----------



## Farro

PPFlight75 said:


> Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying. Super sucks for people with longer tickets.



We dont know for certain if everyone's tickets previously purchased are being affected or if what happened to other poster was Disney's mistake.

Just watching and waiting to see.


----------



## PPFlight75

Farro said:


> We dont know for certain if everyone's tickets previously purchased are being affected or if what happened to other poster was Disney's mistake.
> 
> Just watching and waiting to see.


Gotcha! I’m gonna add this to all the things I’m watching for lol!!


----------



## SMRT-1

I'm not dismissing what others have reported, but I just can't think of any reason why they would do this for all existing 2020 tickets.

Previous customer-unfriendly moves at least had obvious reasons. Deleting all ADRs was prompted by a need to do something to adjust for reduced restaurant capacity. Shortening already reduced hours was a clear cost-cutting move. Removing days from people's tickets, on the other hand, makes no sense at all. It angers customers (specifically those who were willing to shell out $$ for > 7 days). It doesn't cut costs. They lose 3 days worth of in-park food and merch revenue. They lose revenue from those who shorten their stays or cancel altogether. Where's the benefit for Disney? I don't see most of those people forking over more money to purchase an extra 3-day ticket, and even if they did, I can't imagine that the revenue from extra ticket sales could possibly offset the revenue lost. I know if they change our December 2020 tickets, I'll be cancelling.

If this does end up being true for all 2020 tickets (which I still think seems shaky for now), it really seems like a bafflingly boneheaded move by Disney.


----------



## Farro

I have to say I am slightly jealous of those there now, even with all the cuts. The low crowds really help you stop and see things...

Tracker has a youtube up today at Animal Kingdom -all the things he's never noticed.
Just solidified the fact that AK is just an amazing park. So much detail that we all probably miss!


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> I have to say I am slightly jealous of those there now, even with all the cuts. The low crowds really help you stop and see things...
> 
> Tracker has a youtube up today at Animal Kingdom -all the things he's never noticed.
> Just solidified the fact that AK is just an amazing park. So much detail that we all probably miss!



It's honestly the best part of being local AP (pre covid).  You aren't rushing around trying to fit everything into a few or several days.  Can just take it all in, walk around, etc.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Just looked and we still have our 10 day tickets. Booked a package over a year ago. If they reduced those to 7 days that would be the last straw. Our trip is in two weeks.

We just received our final itinerary email from Disney and it also still shows we have a 10 day ticket.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Are they just shortening tickets that have are being used to reserve 2020 park dates? My 9/26/2021 expiry tickets not being used for anything are still 10 day if that matters (and AP still there).


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Are they just shortening tickets that have are being used to reserve 2020 park dates? My 9/26/2021 expiry tickets not being used for anything are still 10 day if that matters (and AP still there).


So far the only data point is 1 persons ticket has been shortened from 10 to 7 days, but there were other issues with that persons reservation so that could have been the cause of the change. There’s no indication this is a widespread or ongoing issue...yet.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/orange-county-california-removed-from-covid-19-watch-list/


----------



## scrappinginontario

My trip is less than 3 weeks away and I still have 9 day tickets linked to it.....for now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ariel 1715 said:


> I just did a chat with a cast member and he said that was only for new tickets....who knows, so many changes....I will not be happy if they delete 3 days that already have park and dining reservations!



Obviously Disney has more data than I do, but do they really have soooooo many people with 10 day tickets that they need to shorten them?


----------



## Ariel 1715

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously Disney has more data than I do, but do they really have soooooo many people with 10 day tickets that they need to shorten them?


It doesn't really make sense since I am sure they would rather you go to the park and spend money than to refund the cost of the additional days.  I am hoping the cast member I spoke to was correct  and it is only for new tickets


----------



## New Mouse

Ariel 1715 said:


> It doesn't really make sense since I am sure they would rather you go to the park and spend money than to refund the cost of the additional days.  I am hoping the cast member I spoke to was correct  and it is only for new tickets



It also maked 0 sense why they wouldnt allow it for new tickets either.


----------



## one_cat

Watching the live streams the last couple days the parks look almost pre-Covid normal.  It does make me wonder about Disney’s decision to cut hours even more.  Obviously people are feeling more comfortable about being in the parks.


----------



## Mit88

Can’t wait to be safe and snuggly inside the Disney bubble tomorrow


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Can’t wait to be safe and snuggly inside the Disney bubble tomorrow



Hope you have a great trip!  We leave in 12 days!


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> Hope you have a great trip!  We leave in 12 days!



Well, technically I’ll be in Vero for 3 days, and then head back to WDW, but I havent heard anything discouraging from Vero in terms of safety yet, so I still consider it a bubble


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Well, technically I’ll be in Vero for 3 days, and then head back to WDW, but I havent heard anything discouraging from Vero in terms of safety yet, so I still consider it a bubble


Vero sees pretty low crowds year round but you’ll have to worry about the noseeums instead of COVID. They’re brutal!


----------



## mom2elle

one_cat said:


> Watching the live streams the last couple days the parks look almost pre-Covid normal.  It does make me wonder about Disney’s decision to cut hours even more.  Obviously people are feeling more comfortable about being in the parks.


I am here now, we arrived on Friday and I can promise you the crowds are far from normal. It’s honestly surreal. Yes there are times when we approach an area of the park where it looks like there are a decent amount of people but it’s still 
nothing like normal crowds.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Vero sees pretty low crowds year round but you’ll have to worry about the noseeums instead of COVID. They’re brutal!



I learned that the hard way last Summer when we went. My entire legs were bitten to shreds.


----------



## Erica Ladd

mom2elle said:


> I am here now, we arrived on Friday and I can promise you the crowds are far from normal. It’s honestly surreal. Yes there are times when we approach an area of the park where it looks like there are a decent amount of people but it’s still
> nothing like normal crowds.



are wait times accurate on MDE? I am not a wait it out kind of visitor and these weekend crowds have me nervous- seeing 45-60 +
minutes? Just trying to gauge it before it’s too late. We are going Tuesday through Friday


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

one_cat said:


> Watching the live streams the last couple days the parks look almost pre-Covid normal.  It does make me wonder about Disney’s decision to cut hours even more.  Obviously people are feeling more comfortable about being in the parks.



I was at MK yesterday, AP holder for a gazillion years, first visit back.  It's definitely not pre-Covid normal by any means.  Still processing how I felt, it was just a strange experience, but they are doing the best they can.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Erica Ladd said:


> are wait times accurate on MDE? I am not a wait it out kind of visitor and these weekend crowds have me nervous- seeing 45-60 +
> minutes? Just trying to gauge it before it’s too late. We are going Tuesday through Friday



In our experience yesterday the wait times were far less than what showed in MDE.  We did hit a few cleaning cycles that slowed things a bit. If you were lucky to be in the shade then, no problem.  If you were stuck in the sun not moving, it was a bit miserable.


----------



## yulilin3

Erica Ladd said:


> are wait times accurate on MDE? I am not a wait it out kind of visitor and these weekend crowds have me nervous- seeing 45-60 +
> minutes? Just trying to gauge it before it’s too late. We are going Tuesday through Friday


to avoid longer than 30 min wait times rope drop or stay until the end of the day. In general wait times have been exaggerated a bit but as PP said you might hit a cleaning closure which is one of the reasons they are not posting accurate wait times


----------



## yulilin3

Going to YC and the Boardwalk area this evening to check out if it feels any differently with SAB and YC reopening. Also checking out the Solarium set up for BC


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Going to YC and the Boardwalk area this evening to check out if it feels any differently with SAB and YC reopening. Also checking out the Solarium set up for BC


Thank you!  And thank you for going in the evening so I can hopefully watch.    We'll be there in 9 days and super curious how it looks.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> Thank you!  And thank you for going in the evening so I can hopefully watch.    We'll be there in 9 days and super curious how it looks.


5pm


----------



## cristen72

yulilin3 said:


> Going to YC and the Boardwalk area this evening to check out if it feels any differently with SAB and YC reopening. Also checking out the Solarium set up for BC



I will be looking forward to your report!   We check into BCV on Sunday.


----------



## Mit88

As I’m waiting for my bags at MCO I’d like to say that my airline experience was the best I’ve ever had. Security in Baltimore was backed up and yet everyone was spread out. Our flight was “full” and yet I could only see my significant other, and the person in the adjacent row sitting in the window seat. Wearing a mask for the 2 hour flight wasn’t as invasive as I thought it would be. Boarding and de boarding has never been quicker or easier. I hope Air travel never returns to “normal”


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> As I’m waiting for my bags at MCO I’d like to say that my airline experience was the best I’ve ever had. Security in Baltimore was backed up and yet everyone was spread out. Our flight was “full” and yet I could only see my significant other, and the person in the adjacent row sitting in the window seat. Wearing a mask for the 2 hour flight wasn’t as invasive as I thought it would be. Boarding and de boarding has never been quicker or easier. I hope Air travel never returns to “normal”


 Totally agree flying is not bad at all, almost pleasant.  It will get back to the "good" old days before long. Flying was actually nicer last month, in the past month are so it definitely has become more crowded.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> As I’m waiting for my bags at MCO I’d like to say that my airline experience was the best I’ve ever had. Security in Baltimore was backed up and yet everyone was spread out. Our flight was “full” and yet I could only see my significant other, and the person in the adjacent row sitting in the window seat. Wearing a mask for the 2 hour flight wasn’t as invasive as I thought it would be. Boarding and de boarding has never been quicker or easier. I hope Air travel never returns to “normal”


Minus the missing in-flight cocktails! 

It all depends on the airline/airport/day of travel. I expected traveling to a be a breeze but my city's airport and flights were packed with so much non-compliance going on. All mileage will vary!


----------



## Tinksbff

I will be arriving by car on Wednesday and heading straight to MK. I have 2 questions I could use your help with:  1.  In light of the Pandemic, what is the safest and most convenient way to travel between the Riviera and MK.  2.  By any chance, Is the cart at the entrance of Adventureland open and selling cheeseburger egg rolls. I can taste them already.


----------



## yulilin3

Tinksbff said:


> I will be arriving by car on Wednesday and heading straight to MK. I have 2 questions I could use your help with:  1.  In light of the Pandemic, what is the safest and most convenient way to travel between the Riviera and MK.  2.  By any chance, Is the cart at the entrance of Adventureland open and selling cheeseburger egg rolls. I can taste them already.


best way would be to drive yourself, it'll save you time on waiting for a bus and you will be isolated from the rest of the people in that sense
The egg roll cart is not open


----------



## JacknSally

*For everyone who was wondering about Magic Kingdom decorations and when/if they'd go up this year since COVID cancelled the parties - it's starting!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297933647690031106*


----------



## Spridell

JacknSally said:


> *For everyone who was wondering about Magic Kingdom decorations - it's starting!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297933647690031106*



This is good to see.  Decorations this year will be a big morale booster for sure.  

I bet by first week of Sept all the big Halloween stuff will be up.


----------



## rteetz

Indiana Jones at DHS is being used as a mobile ordering waiting area now.


----------



## xuxa777

Today CDC quietly removed the guidance for 14 day quarantine for international travel and hotpots state to state travel.  If states follow suit should make it a lot easier to travel to Disney. 

https://www.travelpulse.com/news/im...datory-14-day-quarantine-after-traveling.html


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So I checked in just a little bit ago. There was no wait for the Magical express around 12pm,  which was interesting because when I came July 24 I waited about 30min. We were however, the 5th stop on the bus. My whole bus went to Pop in July.

An AMAZING thing happened though! We went to check in at the Contemporary and our room wasn't ready. No big deal, I said I was happy to wait to get my request of a king room and went to go change into park clothes in the restroom. After that I sat down in the lobby and got my purse ready for the parks. As I was doing that the nice man who checked us in came over and said the operations team wanted to know if I would be interested in a 1 bedroom at Bay Lake Tower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was floored and quickly accepted. I still can't believe we get to stay here all week, it's amazing! We are waiting for a bus to Epcot right now, the only ones waiting for a bus at all. The place does not seem busy. I'm excited to see how park crowds compare to shortly after opening. Oh boy though am I still so excited about this surprise upgrade!


----------



## sara_s

I'll be there starting Sunday through Thursday. Staying at CCV and doing all 4 parks - well, we're gonna try. This is a test run LOL. Happy to answer any questions while I'm there!


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> Minus the missing in-flight cocktails!
> 
> It all depends on the airline/airport/day of travel. I expected traveling to a be a breeze but my city's airport and flights were packed with so much non-compliance going on. All mileage will vary!


Exactly. So many variables. Length of flight is another key factor. 2 hour flight where you can keep your mask on the entire flight is gonna be different to a 8 to 12 hour flight where you're gonna need at least a drink at some point


----------



## jlwhitney

Thank you!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

hereforthechurros said:


> Actually a lot of airline aren’t distancing so research who you’re flying!


We flew from Florida to Mass this past weekend and American Airlines were packed like sardines, totally full flights....Southwest was nicely spaced.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> As I’m waiting for my bags at MCO I’d like to say that my airline experience was the best I’ve ever had. Security in Baltimore was backed up and yet everyone was spread out. Our flight was “full” and yet I could only see my significant other, and the person in the adjacent row sitting in the window seat. Wearing a mask for the 2 hour flight wasn’t as invasive as I thought it would be. Boarding and de boarding has never been quicker or easier. I hope Air travel never returns to “normal”



I certainly don't want things to be exactly like they are now, but I do hope we can find a "happy medium" or sort of "take the best from now and apply to "before"" vs going all the way back to the "old normal"

Definitely some things from more santizing to more contactless options to more spacing, etc. that would be great to continue going forward


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-parks-cast-members-notified-of-extended-indefinite-furlough/


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Mit88 said:


> But the low crowds are going away lol. I wonder if demand would have come closer to being met if Florida never got hit with a spike


Sorry been off of the boards for a few days.   My family and I were headed down to Disney second week of August and then once the spike in Florida cases happened, we didn't want to chance anything with the kids so we cancelled.  I wish I would have waited a bit longer to see how great the parks were doing before we made our decision   but already in the works for planning another trip end of this year or early 2021.  Soooooooooo missssssssssss Disney


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disney-parks-cast-members-notified-of-extended-indefinite-furlough/


This week they are also already seeing cut to their hours,  for those working


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disneyland-resort-now-offering-shopping-reservations/


----------



## Just654

yulilin3 said:


> This week they are also already seeing cut to their hours,  for those working



what does this mean for Savi’s? It would suggest that it isn’t going to open since the actor’s are still on furlough after the agreement.


----------



## amyoooo22

The PeopleMover is our go-to attraction at MK... if it's closed when we're there the vacation automatically loses some of its magic! Hopefully the testing will be done soon and it can open back up! It could still definitely work with social distancing guidelines.


----------



## rstevens333

sara_s said:


> I'll be there starting Sunday through Thursday. Staying at CCV and doing all 4 parks - well, we're gonna try. This is a test run LOL. Happy to answer any questions while I'm there!



CCV is the best. I hope they still have those neat map bedspreads.


----------



## Dentam

amyoooo22 said:


> The PeopleMover is our go-to attraction at MK... if it's closed when we're there the vacation automatically loses some of its magic! Hopefully the testing will be done soon and it can open back up! It could still definitely work with social distancing guidelines.



I think they had said late October for this reopening but maybe they'll get it done early...


----------



## hertamaniac

Early reports appear that the MSC Grandiosa cruise ship has successfully returned to it's Genoa port after 7 days at sea/ports with no reported cases.   Although encouraging, now the 14-day clock begins in my opinion.

"The cruise ship MSC Grandiosa*,* the first large ship to resume operations after the worldwide suspension of cruises, returned today to the port of Genoa, from which it left seven days ago. MSC Grandiosa made stopovers in the ports of Civitavecchia (Rome), Naples, Palermo and Valletta (Malta) before returning to Genoa, with 3.000 passengers and workers on board."

https://www.themeditelegraph.com/en...-mediterranean-has-ended-interview-1.39223025


----------



## hertamaniac

randumb0 said:


> I don't see any cruises sailing in August. There are 10's of thousands of crew members that are still waiting to repatriate.  It wouldn't make sense to send all of these people home and then turn right around and then have a brand new staff board. Also, the DCL performers are unable to practice



Circling back to what was bookmarked of cruising in August, it looks like the first cruise ship with ~2,500 passengers just returned after 7 days at sea.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from the Epcot resorts stream. Boardwalk continues to be absolutely dead and sad, IMHO, Abracadabar had the doors wide open hoping for some costumers, peeked in and there were 2 tables occupied. The pool was hopping though, scary clown and all.
The set up at the Solarium in the BC is nice, they have all the basics covered
SAB was open and had some people in, it seemed more lifeguards than guests, Beaches and Cream was sold out for the day.
YC seemed empty as well, saw some people dinning at Ale and Compass.
thanks for those who watched, hope it was informative


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from the Epcot resorts stream. Boardwalk continues to be absolutely dead and sad, IMHO, Abracadabar had the doors wide open hoping for some costumers, peeked in and there were 2 tables occupied. The pool was hopping though, scary clown and all.
> The set up at the Solarium in the BC is nice, they have all the basics covered
> SAB was open and had some people in, it seemed more lifeguards than guests, Beaches and Cream was sold out for the day.
> YC seemed empty as well, saw some people dinning at Ale and Compass.
> thanks for those who watched, hope it was informative



We'll be staying at the BWV in two weeks.  Looking forward to the quiet atmosphere.  Maybe they'll let us use SAB if it's pretty empty.  I know that wouldn't normally be allowed, but doesn't hurt to ask during these special circumstances.


----------



## Mit88

I’ve been to Publix, Disney Springs, Riviera, and Vero beach. Not a single nose, chin, mouth...nothing.  Except for when we were at Bar Riva and City Works. Maybe it’s because I was at DS too early, but I was under the impression it was no holds barred there with guests making their own rules   That was most certainly not the case


----------



## mom2elle

Erica Ladd said:


> are wait times accurate on MDE? I am not a wait it out kind of visitor and these weekend crowds have me nervous- seeing 45-60 +
> minutes? Just trying to gauge it before it’s too late. We are going Tuesday through Friday


Sorry this took me a while to respond. Wait times on MDE have been longer than what we have experienced every single time - except one ride. We got in line at Kali, and the paused everything to clean the ride floats.  Touring plans estimated times have been closer to reality.

Also, the crowds Today paled in comparison to the weekend. We walked on pretty much everything at MK. It’s so different.....


----------



## yulilin3

mom2elle said:


> Sorry this took me a while to respond. Wait times on MDE have been longer than what we have experienced every single time - except one ride. We got in line at Kali, and the paused everything to clean the ride floats.  Touring plans estimated times have been closer to reality.
> 
> Also, the crowds Today paled in comparison to the weekend. We walked on pretty much everything at MK. It’s so different.....


same reports from DHS, it was pretty empty, MFSR was a walk on for the last 2 hours


----------



## yulilin3

Just654 said:


> what does this mean for Savi’s? It would suggest that it isn’t going to open since the actor’s are still on furlough after the agreement.


None of my actor friends have received the email, so I'm not sure if these will concern entertainment at all.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> None of my actor friends have received the email, so I'm not sure if these will concern entertainment at all.


That's interesting. Last I heard they were trying to bring back some of the shows soon, but I was figuring that could've changed, given how fluid this situation is. So that's encouraging (a bright spot in otherwise disappointing news).

Regarding the furlough extension: just to clarify since there's been some confusion online, I believe there were two separate emails that went out. DLR CMs got one extending their furlough indefinitely with the Company admitting they are unable to determine a reopening timeline for DLR at this time (also admitting that the closure has gone on longer than anticipated). The other email went out to most WDW CMs and said that the furlough (which they previously had indicated would wrap by October) would continue longer than expected and would go "into November." Based on the wording, it seems like WDW may still be hoping to somewhat beef up some operations later in the year if September isn't totally abysmal and they start to gain momentum in October. DLR, on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> That's interesting. Last I heard they were trying to bring back some of the shows soon, but I was figuring that could've changed, given how fluid this situation is. So that's encouraging (a bright spot in otherwise disappointing news).
> 
> Regarding the furlough extension: just to clarify since there's been some confusion online, I believe there were two separate emails that went out. DLR CMs got one extending their furlough indefinitely with the Company admitting they are unable to determine a reopening timeline for DLR at this time (also admitting that the closure has gone on longer than anticipated). The other email went out to most WDW CMs and said that the furlough (which they previously had indicated would wrap by October) would continue longer than expected and would go "into November." Based on the wording, it seems like WDW may still be hoping to somewhat beef up some operations later in the year if September isn't totally abysmal and they start to gain momentum in October. DLR, on the other hand, is a different story.


yes one of my performer friends had told me that they are reblocking the show but they haven't been called back yet, this was yesterday, today he told me he had not received any emails.


----------



## Mike1082

Mit88 said:


> I’ve been to Publix, Disney Springs, Riviera, and Vero beach. Not a single nose, chin, mouth...nothing.  Except for when we were at Bar Riva and City Works. Maybe it’s because I was at DS too early, but I was under the impression it was no holds barred there with guests making their own rules   That was most certainly not the case


Regarding Publix, DS and other public areas, I feel it is because the VAST majority of us here in FL are taking it very seriously and it has started to reflect in the daily number trends.


----------



## yulilin3

started scanning my facebook and sure enough have 3 fb friends that got the email, all 3 work part time in merchandise, one at DHS the other 2 at MK, stores that have not reopened, furloughed indefinitely.  I'm assuming all seasonal are also getting these, thankful that attractions union was able to get all of them recalled, but who knows what happens now.  This is so stressful


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone remember or have a list of character dining besides garden grill that’s open now?


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone remember or have a list of character dining besides garden grill that’s open now?


GG +
Topolino’s and BOG are it I believe.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> GG +
> Topolino’s and BOG are it I believe.


Yep, though BoG is just the Beast walking through the dining rooms.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> GG +
> Topolino’s and BOG are it I believe.


Ravello at the Four Seasons is also offering a Disney character breakfast on Saturday mornings. At $48 per person, it's pricey though. They do have a Disney PhotoPass photographer there though.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

So Epcot yesterday vs the 2nd week of opening-

IMO- there were definitely more people around, but not a significant amount more. The walkways just were not as empty and posted waits were a longer. Full disclosure I did not actually ride anything to compare posted waits to actuals. I hurt my back the day before Epcot so we figured saving our usual ride test track as much as possible spree for later in the week was probably the best idea. (Im already feeling better! Just an angry muscle... skating problems). Stores usually had at least a few other groups inside them. In July I was often the only one in a store at a given time. I wouldn't call anything I saw crowded, but it wasn't completely empty like it was before either. It was a nice balance. You can tell there are actually some people here now. My husband (who wasn't here in July) keeps saying that he "feels like he has Disney to himself" though, so with no comparison besides the "before times" it clearly still feels pretty darn empty.

I saw almost perfect mask compliance with the exception of one lady who got mean with the CM who asked her to put it back on (Boo!). Besides her, I think I saw like one or two noses. It was hot and sticky yesterday afternoon too so I am pretty impressed with that. I also saw really good compliance in the parks when I was here before though so apparently I tend to be pretty lucky. 

Other notable things:

- DVC tours are running (for some reason I thought they weren't). We took a tour to view the models at Riviera and were very impressed! We saw a 1 bedroom, a deluxe studio, the 3 bedroom crazy villa, and they also showed us a tower studio just for fun. DVC is on the medium term buy list for us (like sometime next year) so I'm glad we were able to go take a look. It was super low pressure and everyone was very nice. 

- At around 730pm the Bay Lake Tower pool area had like 8 families in it (the entire pool area). It seems like it is definitely more empty over here than at the actual contemporary. The bar was closed though which is a bummer. Do not fear for me though I have wine in my room. Also doritos. I'm living the vacation good life.

- At 130ish we had our own bus to Epcot from the contemporary. We had to wait like 20min for a bus and I very much miss the monorail. I'm getting a crazy deal though so I really can't complain about this. 

- Lines for food and wine booths were almost nonexistent. We didn't wait behind more than one or two people the entire time (though we ate from like 2-630ish)

- I got a Flatbread to snack on from Contempo Cafe around 845pm and it took almost 20min for my order to be ready. From the Dis I knew to expect this, but prepare for lengthy waits over there at the end of the night.


Heading to AK today with the goal of resort time this afternoon and Disney Springs for Homecomin tonight!


----------



## TropicalDIS

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So Epcot yesterday vs the 2nd week of opening-
> 
> IMO- there were definitely more people around, but not a significant amount more. The walkways just were not as empty and posted waits were a longer. Stores usually had at least a few other groups inside them. In July I was often the only one in a store at a given time. I wouldn't call anything I saw crowded, but it wasn't completely empty like it was before either. It was a nice balance. You can tell there are actually some people here now. My husband (who wasn't here in July) keeps saying that he "feels like he has Disney to himself" though, so with no comparison besides the "before times" it clearly still feels pretty darn empty.
> 
> I saw almost perfect mask compliance with the exception of one lady who got mean with the CM who asked her to put it back on (Boo!). Besides her, I think I saw like one or two noses. It was hot and sticky yesterday afternoon too so I am pretty impressed with that. I also saw really good compliance in the parks when I was here before though so apparently I tend to be pretty lucky.
> 
> Other notable things:
> 
> - DVC tours are running (for some reason I thought they weren't). We took a tour to view the models at Riviera and were very impressed! We saw a 1 bedroom, a deluxe studio, the 3 bedroom crazy villa, and they also showed us a tower studio just for fun. DVC is on the medium term buy list for us (like sometime next year) so I'm glad we were able to go take a look. It was super low pressure and everyone was very nice.
> 
> - At around 730pm the Bay Lake Tower pool area had like 8 families in it (the entire pool area). It seems like it is definitely more empty over here than at the actual contemporary. The bar was closed though which is a bummer. Do not fear for me though I have wine in my room. Also doritos. I'm living the vacation good life.
> 
> - At 130ish we had our own bus to Epcot from the contemporary. We had to wait like 20min for a bus and I very much miss the monorail. I'm getting a crazy deal though so I really can't complain about this.
> 
> - Lines for food and wine booths were almost nonexistent. We didn't wait behind more than one or two people the entire time (though we ate from like 2-630ish)
> 
> - I got a Flatbread to snack on from Contempo Cafe around 845pm and it took almost 20min for my order to be ready. From the Dis I knew to expect this, but prepare for lengthy waits over there at the end of the night.
> 
> 
> Heading to AK today with the goal of resort time this afternoon and Disney Springs for Homecomin tonight!



Sounds awesome, enjoy your day!!


----------



## LaDonna

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So Epcot yesterday vs the 2nd week of opening-
> 
> - DVC tours are running (for some reason I thought they weren't). We took a tour to view the models at Riviera and were very impressed! We saw a 1 bedroom, a deluxe studio, the 3 bedroom crazy villa, and they also showed us a tower studio just for fun. DVC is on the medium term buy list for us (like sometime next year) so I'm glad we were able to go take a look. It was super low pressure and everyone was very nice.



were they giving anything for the tours? Like gift cards?


----------



## jenushkask8s

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> (Im already feeling better! Just an angry muscle... skating problems).



Sorry for the OT post but I just had to say ah, the joys of adult skating (I also am an adult skater)!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

jenushkask8s said:


> Sorry for the OT post but I just had to say ah, the joys of adult skating (I also am an adult skater)!


Love it!  Yeah this was easier as a kid. Ive been at it since I was three but things hurt more now .

My axel and I got in a small fight. He was tamed again, but there were battle wounds . Between that guy, doubles that aren't currently cooperating, coaching, and my rocker choctaws I'm sore more than I feel good lately. Yay skating! 

Anyway back to disney talk  (though feel free to PM me to talk skating... i always will haha!) hopefully by the end of the week I'll be back to off ice jumps in front of the castle! 

Time to get the husband moving so we can hit the park!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

LaDonna said:


> were they giving anything for the tours? Like gift cards?



They gave me a cute little print of Mickey and Minnie in a Riviera scene at the end. 

No gift card. I'm not sure if it would be different if you pre-arranged a tour through a DVC contact. I just walked up, said I was interested, and asked for a tour.


----------



## yulilin3

Ugh, Terry messaged me late last night that he and Sheila had gotten the dreaded email (Terry is Jack Diamond from the CoH)
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ainment-cast-members-furloughed-indefinitely/


----------



## anthony2k7

The Lion King show at DLP has apparently been cancelled due to "technical difficulties" which are rumoured to be another outbreak of covid among the CMs.

Not looking good for being able to do live shows without masks safely at this point


----------



## Chris Ehlers

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> They gave me a cute little print of Mickey and Minnie in a Riviera scene at the end.
> 
> No gift card. I'm not sure if it would be different if you pre-arranged a tour through a DVC contact. I just walked up, said I was interested, and asked for a tour.


We received an invite via email while we were staying @ BLT, no Gift card but all 4 of us got the Riviera Print


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> The Lion King show at DLP has apparently been cancelled due to "technical difficulties" which are rumoured to be another outbreak of covid among the CMs.
> 
> Not looking good for being able to do live shows without masks safely at this point


Yeah, the only site with that “rumor” is one of the sites that must not be named here and is one that is not normally reliable in their “rumors.”  For now, assume it truly is technical difficulties.


----------



## rteetz

Food and wine merch will start coming out September 1st.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Seems pretty consistent from reports that parks during the week are still very quiet, it’s the weekends that are feeling more back to normal-ish. And while I completely believe the claim that they haven’t upped capacity yet, with less dining, less things to do, longer (distanced) lines spilling into walkways, it can feel more crowded than it actually is. We’re also heading into slow season with kids being back in school so parks will most likely continue to be majority APs until October.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/cast-members-embrace-the-space-with-magical-visual-cues/


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Food and wine merch will start coming out September 1st.



Any word when the booths they were going to open for fall will open?


----------



## sara_s

rteetz said:


> Food and wine merch will start coming out September 1st.


My Epcot day is the day before. Boo!


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Ugh, Terry messaged me late last night that he and Sheila had gotten the dreaded email (Terry is Jack Diamond from the *CoH*)



Sorry to hear this - what does that stand for?


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Sorry to hear this - what does that stand for?


Citizens of Hollywood


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Citizens of Hollywood



Thank you! We talk about CoA so much I couldnt stop saying "Carpets of Halladin" in my head....


----------



## yulilin3

The mystery of SW operation continues  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297928550713040904


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Any word when the booths they were going to open for fall will open?


Not that I’ve seen.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Anyone want to throw out any guesses as to what comes back/reopens ahead of Christmas? More signatures? Any more resorts? Extended hours? I read elsewhere the dining plan is done for the year which isn't a huge surprise.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/cast-members-embrace-the-space-with-magical-visual-cues/


I especially love this video because my son is in it


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Anyone want to throw out any guesses as to what comes back/reopens ahead of Christmas? More signatures? Any more resorts? Extended hours? I read elsewhere the dining plan is done for the year which isn't a huge surprise.



I just want park hopping back


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Anyone want to throw out any guesses as to what comes back/reopens ahead of Christmas? More signatures? Any more resorts? Extended hours? I read elsewhere the dining plan is done for the year which isn't a huge surprise.


All of the above as personally I think travel will gradually pickup through fall as cases drop/people get more comfortable traveling during covid- but as for which ones not a clue. I don't see the dining plan coming back until post-covid when most restaurants + dining experiences (characters/shows) are running again.


----------



## birostick

osufeth24 said:


> I just want park hopping back



I'm with ya. I'm heading to Hollywood Studios tomorrow morning and would love to be able to hop right on over to EPCOT to hit up some food booths. At least i have a shot at doing RoTR again (I got BG 1 last time)


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> I just want park hopping back


^This. Is. Key.

The money disney could bring in through EP if this was allowed...


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

gottalovepluto said:


> All of the above as personally I think travel will gradually pickup through fall as cases drop/people get more comfortable traveling during covid- but as for which ones not a clue. I don't see the dining plan coming back until post-covid when most restaurants + dining experiences (characters/shows) are running again.



I agree with this. I feel like with Shanghai moving forward, WDW will follow suit slowly, in their own way. But the point comes when they HAVE to start making money and decisions are made to reflect that. 

PERSONALLY, I just wanted longer hours  We are used to spending 12+ hours in parks a day and we love it so much. Open one park, hop to a later one, do it all over again for 10 days! But, if those things don't happen come November, we will take it easy and see Disney in a new light.


----------



## Jrb1979

gottalovepluto said:


> All of the above as personally I think travel will gradually pickup through fall as cases drop/people get more comfortable traveling during covid- but as for which ones not a clue. I don't see the dining plan coming back until post-covid when most restaurants + dining experiences (characters/shows) are running again.


I disagree. Just look at the Florida WARN site. That's just the beginning. All the pixie dust in the world isn't bringing people's jobs back. If people aren't working they aren't traveling.


----------



## MrsBooch

hereforthechurros said:


> Anyone want to throw out any guesses as to what comes back/reopens ahead of Christmas? More signatures? Any more resorts? Extended hours? I read elsewhere the dining plan is done for the year which isn't a huge surprise.



I'm hoping- because Tambu lounge reopened that the rest of the poly won't be far behind. I know they pushed the actual resort reopening out to October but I suspect that's one of their bigger money makers (the hotel i mean). Plus O'Hana can operate similarly to Chef Mickey's in that no Characters need to be there BUT you are eating family style so it's fine. Kona Cafe coffee bar area can easily reopen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

So DLR is advertising auditions for stunt roles at Avengers Campus...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Just look at the Florida WARN site. That's just the beginning. All the pixie dust in the world isn't bringing people's jobs back. If people aren't working they aren't traveling.


I totally disagree with you.  Things will improve and get better in spite of people wanting the worst case scenario.  Plus a vaccine is just months away.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> I just want park hopping back


Ooooh that might be the biggest missing puzzle piece that I'm hoping comes back.


----------



## andyman8

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I totally disagree with you.  Things will improve and get better in spite of people wanting the worst case scenario.  Plus a vaccine is just months away.


Anyone expecting large “restorations” of the WDW experience in the fall is likely to be disappointed. There’s hope for a small turnaround in October, but don’t expect all the Signature restaurants, closed shops, shows, and QS locations to throw open their doors in the fall. It’s going to be a very slow build up and that slow buildup has been even further slowed by underwhelming initial attendance.

Keep in mind that even if Florida’s new cases continue to diminish (which I personally think it will), it’s more than quite possible that areas up north and in the Midwest could see a substantial spike as the weather cools down. We’re already seeing the cases start to creep up in a few northern cities. History tells us that is the most likely scenario. As a result, it’s quite possible that potential tourists will be discouraged from traveling due to restrictions in their own locality or potential quarantine requirements by the state of Florida.

Interestingly enough, Floridians have been willing to go the parks, even with the high caseloads. The problem has been attracting out of town guests and filling their resorts (and the parks on weekdays). If Florida continues to get better and everything else stays the same, then a somewhat significant increase in out of state attendance in the fall is possible. Problem is I wouldn’t bank on literally everything else staying the same, especially as we head into cooler months up north.

Also, for what it’s worth, I’ve yet to meet a single person who is actively routing for a worst-case scenario. I think everyone is sick of working from home, dealing with restrictions, and having a mask fog up their glasses. Or maybe it’s just me...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jrb1979 said:


> I disagree. Just look at the Florida WARN site. That's just the beginning. All the pixie dust in the world isn't bringing people's jobs back. If people aren't working they aren't traveling.


OP said travel gradually picking back up, not a return to normal. Travel has already picked up and will continue to do so for those that can.


----------



## mattpeto

hereforthechurros said:


> Ooooh that might be the biggest missing puzzle piece that I'm hoping comes back.



Evening hours have to be #1 with park hopping #2.  But it's all related.



andyman8 said:


> Anyone expecting large “restorations” of the WDW experience in the fall is likely to be disappointed. There’s hope for a small turnaround in October, but don’t expect all the Signature restaurants, closed shops, shows, and QS locations to throw open their doors in the fall. It’s going to be a very slow build up and that slow buildup has been even further slowed by underwhelming initial attendance.
> 
> Keep in mind that even if Florida’s new cases continue to diminish (which I personally think it will), it’s more than quite possible that areas up north and in the Midwest could see a substantial spike as the weather cools down. We’re already seeing the cases start to creep up in a few northern cities. History tells us that is the most likely scenario. As a result, it’s quite possible that potential tourists will be discouraged from traveling due to restrictions in their own locality or potential quarantine requirements by the state of Florida.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Floridians have been willing to go the parks, even with the high caseloads. The problem has been attracting out of town guests and filling their resorts (and the parks on weekdays). If Florida continues to get better and everything else stays the same, then a somewhat significant increase in out of state attendance in the fall is possible. Problem is I wouldn’t bank on literally everything else staying the same, especially as we head into cooler months up north.
> 
> Also, for what it’s worth, I’ve yet to meet a single person who is actively routing for a worst-case scenario. I think everyone is sick of working from home, dealing with restrictions, and having a mask fog up their glasses. Or maybe it’s just me...



Getting Florida off the quarantine list for many of the states will be a huge factor.  But I think 2021 is most realistic for that factor as well.


----------



## Mit88

Pool at Vero is packed, A lot of pasty skintone, so unlikely to be locals. Looked at availability, everything is waitlist the rest of the week. There’s not many people walking around the premise, but I’ve never seen the pool area as packed as it currently is


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Pool at Vero is packed, A lot of pasty skintone, so unlikely to be locals. Looked at availability, everything is waitlist the rest of the week. There’s not many people walking around the premise, but I’ve never seen the pool area as packed as it currently is


That's a pretty huge area to be packed! How are the restaurants, lobby, beach?


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> That's a pretty huge area to be packed! How are the restaurants, lobby, beach?



haven’t gone down to the beach yet. I have a beach view room and it looked empty in my view about 30 minutes ago. It looks like just the pool area that’s packed. Lobby is very empty.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


> haven’t gone down to the beach yet. I have a beach view room and it looked empty in my view about 30 minutes ago. It looks like just the pool area that’s packed. Lobby is very empty.


Free drinks at the pool?


----------



## Mit88

Tigger's ally said:


> Free drinks at the pool?



All you can drink pool water


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> Evening hours have to be #1 with park hopping #2.  But it's all related.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Florida off the quarantine list for many of the states will be a huge factor.  But I think 2021 is most realistic for that factor as well.


Completely agree with this. If anything I see some park hours being extended as we enter into the Thanksgiving - New Years period, and then reduced again come January. Adding park hopping would be amazing, but I don’t think Disney is currently ready on the IT side to make it a reality unfortunately.

As far as extra resorts opening...I really don’t see any of the indefinitely closed (All Stars, Port Orleans, WL, BW, BC, AKL) opening at all for the rest of 2020. They pretty much know at this point what the demand is for the rest of the year, and for a good portion of 2021, and if they don’t have opening dates for those resorts currently, they don’t see a need for them. DVC still has tons of availability for a lot of 2020, which is still mind boggling to me as people need to use their points but people aren’t. We just booked a 1 bedroom boardwalk view for Election Day week and we booked a BLT 1 bedroom for a 2 night getaway late September. These are pretty unheard of to have available this close. And all resorts still have tons of studio availability too, which usually are very rare to find. I can’t even remember the last time I routinely saw BWV availability for the next few months. So if Disney can’t even fill their point allocated rooms with people that need to go or else they lose an investment, they’re not going to open all the cash resorts.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disneyland-paris-cutting-theme-park-hours-beginning-september-14th/


----------



## Mit88

You could barely slide a piece of paper between the 40-50 people in line for the water slide competition.


----------



## KBoopaloo

skeeter31 said:


> Completely agree with this. If anything I see some park hours being extended as we enter into the Thanksgiving - New Years period, and then reduced again come January. Adding park hopping would be amazing, but I don’t think Disney is currently ready on the IT side to make it a reality unfortunately.
> 
> As far as extra resorts opening...I really don’t see any of the indefinitely closed (All Stars, Port Orleans, WL, BW, BC, AKL) opening at all for the rest of 2020. They pretty much know at this point what the demand is for the rest of the year, and for a good portion of 2021, and if they don’t have opening dates for those resorts currently, they don’t see a need for them. DVC still has tons of availability for a lot of 2020, which is still mind boggling to me as people need to use their points but people aren’t. We just booked a 1 bedroom boardwalk view for Election Day week and we booked a BLT 1 bedroom for a 2 night getaway late September. These are pretty unheard of to have available this close. And all resorts still have tons of studio availability too, which usually are very rare to find. I can’t even remember the last time I routinely saw BWV availability for the next few months. So if Disney can’t even fill their point allocated rooms with people that need to go or else they lose an investment, they’re not going to open all the cash resorts.


Agree on the DVC availability. I had booked a trip at my home resort for the last week in February at the 11 month mark hoping to move it to an Epcot area at 7 months. I let the first day of my 7 month booking window go by having completely forgotten about it since the likelihood of this trip happening is now so small for me. When I remembered and logged in about 2 weeks after the first day of the 7 month booking window I was stunned to have so much availability to choose from at non-home resorts. Then I started poking around and was surprised by how much availability there is across the board over the next several months. I assumed DVC would be the one area with high occupancy because of the backlog of 3 months worth of time where points could not be used and the fact that points expire but I guess not.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I’m just hoping they switch up the character calvacades for the seasons.  I really want to hear Boo to You in the middle of the day accompanied by a dressed up Mickey, Minnie, and friends in October!


----------



## KBoopaloo

This is pretty much the same message we got about a month ago about masks but Orange County mayor and Dr. Pino day they don’t expect the lift the mask mandate until a vaccine is available or spring of next year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298015407627022337


----------



## skeeter31

KBoopaloo said:


> Agree on the DVC availability. I had booked a trip at my home resort for the last week in February at the 11 month mark hoping to move it to an Epcot area at 7 months. I let the first day of my 7 month booking window go by having completely forgotten about it since the likelihood of this trip happening is now so small for me. When I remembered and logged in about 2 weeks after the first day of the 7 month booking window I was stunned to have so much availability to choose from at non-home resorts. Then I started poking around and was surprised by how much availability there is across the board over the next several months. I assumed DVC would be the one area with high occupancy because of the backlog of 3 months worth of time where points could not be used and the fact that points expire but I guess not.


Exactly, and if people that HAVE to go, aren’t, then they’re not going to open resorts for people that just WANT to go.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

KBoopaloo said:


> This is pretty much the same message we got about a month ago about masks but Orange County mayor and Dr. Pino day they don’t expect the lift the mask mandate until a vaccine is available or spring of next year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298015407627022337


Unless there’s another surge, people aren’t going to keep using masks that long.  If cases keep going down, I don’t see the mandate lasting another month.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Douglas Dubh said:


> Unless there’s another surge, people aren’t going to keep using masks that long.  If cases keep going down, I don’t see the mandate lasting another month.


I think it will go for quite awhile yet.  Dr Pino and the mayor don’t want this to repeat.  It doesn’t appear Disney has any desire to lift it in the near future from what cast has been told.  We just need to wear them to keep safe.  Another six months isn’t asking too much of the people.  We can do this.


----------



## KBoopaloo

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think it will go for quite awhile yet.  Dr Pino and the mayor don’t want this to repeat.  It doesn’t appear Disney has any desire to lift it in the near future from what cast has been told.  We just need to wear them to keep safe.  Another six months isn’t asking too much of the people.  We can do this.


Exactly. The mayor said today he thinks the much lower positivity rate can be at least partially credited to the mask mandate and he has no desire to reverse something that is working well.


----------



## jlwhitney

Douglas Dubh said:


> Unless there’s another surge, people aren’t going to keep using masks that long.  If cases keep going down, I don’t see the mandate lasting another month.



I agree, probably longer than a month, but it won't make it to spring.


----------



## rteetz

jlwhitney said:


> I agree, probably longer than a month, but it won't make it to spring.


Several places including where I live have mask mandates but lower cases than Florida. Personally I think the hotspots need them more than anyone and especially tourist destinations like Orlando where there is a mix of people from all over.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if it was here that someone asked about the parasol stall at mk, but i was there today and it's open.  Did  9 attractions in the last  3 hours


----------



## Mit88

0 chance the mask mandate is relaxed in the next month, imo. MAYBE by the holidays depending on the situation we’re in, but that’s the absolute earliest. We’re probably talking early next year, possibly the spring. And Disney will keep theirs in tact longer than necessary I’d bet. They’re airing on the side of caution with a lot of things, so I could see them having the mask mandate in place a little longer than state guidelines have them


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> 0 chance the mask mandate is relaxed in the next month, imo. MAYBE by the holidays depending on the situation we’re in, but that’s the absolute earliest. We’re probably talking *early next year, possibly the spring*. And Disney will keep theirs in tact longer than necessary I’d bet. They’re airing on the side of caution with a lot of things, so I could see them having the mask mandate in place a little longer than state guidelines have them


At the absolute earliest, best case scenario. I believe it was you who said last month that it is a possibility that at that time next year (so July 2021), we could still have a face covering requirement in place in WDW. I agree, and I happen to think the lifting of the face covering requirement will be one of the last parts of the WDW experience that will return to "normal." I also think the issue will be less heated (pardon the pun) as we start to head toward more mild weather in the months ahead. Come next summer, I think they'll revisit it _only if_ conditions completely allow (and other places are lifting the requirement). Given that there is so much uncertainty between now and then, I don't think there is much point in speculating further on the topic.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> At the absolute earliest, best case scenario. I believe it was you who said last month that it is a possibility that at that time next year (so July 2021), we could still have a face covering requirement in place in WDW. I agree, and I happen to think the lifting of the face covering requirement will be one of the last parts of the WDW experience that will return to "normal." I also think the issue will be less heated (pardon the pun) as we start to head toward more mild weather in the months ahead. Come next summer, I think they'll revisit it _only if_ conditions completely allow (and other places are lifting the requirement). Given that there is so much uncertainty between now and then, I don't think there is much point in speculating further on the topic.



Park Hopping, Fireworks, and Parades will bring more people back than no masks. There are some that simply won’t go while masks are mandatory, but I’d bet the majority want the Disney experience back (the 3 listed above, and M&Gs) enough that masks wouldn’t be a big deal. Maybe they’re all brought back at the same time, but as long as those top things are back, people have money to travel, and comfortable to travel, the people will come back in droves regardless of whether the mask mandate is still intact


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> Park Hopping, Fireworks, and Parades will bring more people back than no masks. There are some that simply won’t go while masks are mandatory, but I’d bet the majority want the Disney experience back (the 3 listed above, and M&Gs) enough that masks wouldn’t be a big deal. Maybe they’re all brought back at the same time, but as long as those top things are back, people have money to travel, and comfortable to travel, the people will come back in droves regardless of whether the mask mandate is still intact



Good points!

The cooler weather in the Fall will make mask wearing more bearable too.  It’s the other things that will drive back people.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Douglas Dubh said:


> Unless there’s another surge, people aren’t going to keep using masks that long.  If cases keep going down, I don’t see the mandate lasting another month.


... no masks would cause a surge very quickly. There’s no vaccine, no easy treatment yet. If we want to live life right now, masks have to be a part of it. I wouldn’t be shocked for masks to be part of our reality in some fashion for at least another year.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Good points!
> 
> The cooler weather in the Fall will make mask wearing more bearable too.  It’s the other things that will drive back people.



it’s honestly not even that bad in the heat. Would I choose to wear a mask if it was safe enough for that to be a person by person decision? Absolutely not. I’m neither excited to put my mask on, nor am I kicking and screaming that I have to wear one outdoors walking around the resorts. It is what it is, if I wanted it to be my choice, I’d have to stay home, and I was not passing on this vacation unless the parks were still closed


----------



## gottalovepluto

KBoopaloo said:


> This is pretty much the same message we got about a month ago about masks but Orange County mayor and Dr. Pino day they don’t expect the lift the mask mandate until a vaccine is available or spring of next year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298015407627022337


I cannot imagine Disney lifting it prior to this being done no matter what the county does


----------



## gottalovepluto

Douglas Dubh said:


> Unless there’s another surge, people aren’t going to keep using masks that long.  If cases keep going down, I don’t see the mandate lasting another month.


Two sides to everything, eh? 

*I do not mean to engage in The Great M Debate. What happens happens.*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anybody heard anything about shows the actors were in starting up again?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Does anyone think WDW might try a DLR style fall room promo where weekdays are discounted and Fri/Sat night aren’t?


----------



## only hope

gottalovepluto said:


> Anybody heard anything about shows the actors were in starting up again?



Yullin reported somewhere that she knows a Citizens of Hollywood actor that has had their furlough extended, along with thousands of other WDW/DLR employees. Not sure if all actors had their furlough extended or not.


----------



## Farro

Can we all agree that (almost) no one posting on internet message boards are experts? So nobody knows anything about masks for sure?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Can we all agree that (almost) no one posting on internet message boards are experts? So nobody knows anything about masks for sure?



Farro: can we all agree ...

The internet: no


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Farro: can we all agree ...
> 
> The internet: no



Worth a shot!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Can we all agree that (almost) no one posting on internet message boards are experts? So nobody knows anything about masks for sure?



Speak for yourself. I have special access to a search engine that tells me information that people that go to school for 10 years to learn don’t even know.

Edit. I’m being told that everyone knows what google is and it’s not as reliable as I had thought.

Edit #2: “Someone on Twitter said...” doesn’t count as a reliable source either, I guess


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Can we all agree that (almost) no one posting on internet message boards are experts? So nobody knows anything about masks for sure?


No but we can listen to experts and understand this isn’t going away, and that masks help. Even with a vaccine, we’d need billions of doses produced, distributed and administered which is a MASSIVE undertaking. So until then, masks it is. And I wouldn’t be shocked for some companies, like Disney perhaps, and healthcare systems to keep them in place long after. But that part is just my opinion.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Oh my gosh I cannot believe the mask debate still rages on. I think the masks will never happen people need to admit defeat already. They happened. They’re happening. They’re working. They’re not that bad.

Find a well fitting one in a pattern that makes you smile (with your eyes of course!) and deal with it. 100% agree with whoever said they’re going to be there last thing to go, and I think that’s at Disney and otherwise.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh my gosh I cannot believe the mask debate still rages on. I think the masks will never happen people need to admit defeat already. They happened. They’re happening. They’re working. They’re not that bad.
> 
> Find a well fitting one in a pattern that makes you smile (with your eyes of course!) and deal with it. 100% agree with whoever said they’re going to be there last thing to go, and I think that’s at Disney and otherwise.



Let me tell you how hot the skyliner was yesterday.


----------



## Farro

We probably shouldn't bother discussing at all until Disney makes any kind of change. 

Only then we will we really know what their plan is...


----------



## MrsBooch

I have to believe that they would have had a plan to bring back SOME actors that were in the union otherwise...why all of the hullabaloo?


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> We probably shouldn't bother discussing at all until Disney makes any kind of change.
> 
> Only then we will we really know what their plan is...



It’s mandated (at Disney) until it isn’t. It’s really that plain and simple. It’s not a case of “if you don’t like it, don’t go” it’s a, if you don’t like it, and don’t want to wear them, you* can’t *go. Disney isn’t going to change their minds until they’re ready to, whether it’s relaxed throughout the country, or not. No petition will change their mind.

And this is coming from someone that said in April that Disney wouldn’t open with masks mandated. Clearly I’m not here because I’m a doctor or scientist, never claimed to be. I’m not here to hear about any political leanings, or personal stance on any issue, masks or otherwise. I’m here because I’m a Disney fan that will bend the knee to whatever Disney asks me to do as a guest. They want me to wear a yellow shirt and maroon shorts because it’s Wednesday, then I’m going somewhere to buy a yellow shirt and maroon shorts. It’s that simple.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Let me tell you how hot the skyliner was yesterday.



I was looking more forward to the Skyliner than SWGE and it did not disappoint. Not even being sarcastic (for once).


----------



## KBoopaloo

I swear I did not intend to re-ignite the mask debate.  I just know that some people planning upcoming trips have said that masks might be a deal breaker for them so I thought the mayor saying they are here to stay for a while was relevant. I will retreat to my NBA Bubble now.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was looking more forward to the Skyliner than SWGE and it did not disappoint. Not even being sarcastic (for once).



I went from the airport to Disney property just to ride the skyliner Before driving to Vero (and visit Riviera since I havent been here since it opened). I loved the skyliner when I came last October, and still do, heat (its not even hot inside of them) tackiness and all. It might be a better experience staying at Riviera, but other than Bar Riva, I found the resort very bland. 

Galaxy’s edge is a beautifully built land having seen both DL and DHS’ versions (though they’re almost exactly identical). If I dont get a boarding pass for RotR on Saturday or Monday, I may hate SWGE for the remainder of my life out of spite


----------



## Letsoflyakite

West Coaster here, Saturday, 10am showdown, I'll be there with my phone and fingers drawn.


----------



## Krandor

KBoopaloo said:


> I swear I did not intend to re-ignite the mask debate.  I just know that some people planning upcoming trips have said that masks might be a deal breaker for them so I thought the mayor saying they are here to stay for a while was relevant. I will retreat to my NBA Bubble now.



Until disney says masks are not required anymore anybody planning an upcoming trip should expect them to be required.  If by the time you get there they are not it's a bonus but for now plan for them.


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> It’s mandated (at Disney) until it isn’t. It’s really that plain and simple. It’s not a case of “if you don’t like it, don’t go” it’s a, if you don’t like it, and don’t want to wear them, you* can’t *go. Disney isn’t going to change their minds until they’re ready to, whether it’s relaxed throughout the country, or not. No petition will change their mind.
> 
> And this is coming from someone that said in April that Disney wouldn’t open with masks mandated. Clearly I’m not here because I’m a doctor or scientist, never claimed to be. I’m not here to hear about any political leanings, or personal stance on any issue, masks or otherwise. I’m here because I’m a Disney fan that will bend the knee to whatever Disney asks me to do as a guest. They want me to wear a yellow shirt and maroon shorts because it’s Wednesday, then I’m going somewhere to buy a yellow shirt and maroon shorts. It’s that simple.


5 years from now we will wonder that we ever went outside without a mask.


----------



## one_cat

KBoopaloo said:


> Agree on the DVC availability. I had booked a trip at my home resort for the last week in February at the 11 month mark hoping to move it to an Epcot area at 7 months. I let the first day of my 7 month booking window go by having completely forgotten about it since the likelihood of this trip happening is now so small for me. When I remembered and logged in about 2 weeks after the first day of the 7 month booking window I was stunned to have so much availability to choose from at non-home resorts. Then I started poking around and was surprised by how much availability there is across the board over the next several months. I assumed DVC would be the one area with high occupancy because of the backlog of 3 months worth of time where points could not be used and the fact that points expire but I guess not.


I Think there are a lot of owners who are just letting their points expire.  that said there is going to be a real points crunch in late 2021 and into 2022.  Don’t plan to to use your points outside your home resort for awhile.  I know - I am just a bundle of optimism tonight.


----------



## Jothmas

Mit88 said:


> it’s honestly not even that bad in the heat. Would I choose to wear a mask if it was safe enough for that to be a person by person decision? Absolutely not. I’m neither excited to put my mask on, nor am I kicking and screaming that I have to wear one outdoors walking around the resorts. It is what it is, if I wanted it to be my choice, I’d have to stay home, and I was not passing on this vacation unless the parks were still closed


That was my experience also in the heat at WDW. The heat was the terrible thing as usual, and I was surprised that the mask didn't make it any worse at all. I used the blue disposables because they are light weight. I'd be glad if it became a permanent societal norm like wearing pants and shirt.


----------



## Pyotr

one_cat said:


> 5 years from now we will wonder that we ever went outside without a mask.



Give me a break.

In 5 years this will all be a distant memory.


----------



## osufeth24

one_cat said:


> 5 years from now we will wonder that we ever went outside without a mask.



LOL. no


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> I was looking more forward to the Skyliner than SWGE and it did not disappoint. Not even being sarcastic (for once).


If you want to try it as a thrill ride, run up and catch it just before they close for a thunderstorm.  My knees were knocking when we got off.....more so than after any of the mountains.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Day 2 AK/DS now vs the 2nd week!

First of all I was extremely lucky with weather on my last trip. It was unusually cool with lot of nice rain. It's hot and humid now. I'll just throw that in there.

AK crowds were definitely more than the 2nd week of July, but still very low compared to the "before times". Vast empty pictures in front of the tree of life in the afternoon are no more though.

We did flight of passage twice around 10. Posted wait 10min which was accurate. After the first ride they had someone at the exit letting you loop back in before the gift shop to ride again. He was gone by the end of the 2nd ride, I checked and saw the wait had increased to 15min, I assume that is why. 

Safari was a posted 20min wait and it was just slightly longer than that. The line really needs better fans but that isn't new news. It was toasty in there! Excellent safari though, the animals were eating and almost all out. They have plastic between the rows still and load every row. The plastic really takes away from the breeze so don't expect a huge cool down from the ride.

Navi River Journey was posted 20min and the wait was about 20min. Still one party per boat.

We went to Disney Springs around 6. Waited 30min for a bus. The DS bus situation in the evenings is still an issue, they just don't send enough at dinnertime. Disney Springs was more crowded than the parks but still not that bad. We left at about 9.

Hollywood Studios then DS again today. Cross your fingers I can pull off a boarding group for rise, my husband hasn't been on it yet!


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> I went from the airport to Disney property just to ride the skyliner Before driving to Vero (and visit Riviera since I havent been here since it opened). I loved the skyliner when I came last October, and still do, heat (its not even hot inside of them) tackiness and all. It might be a better experience staying at Riviera, but other than Bar Riva, I found the resort very bland.
> 
> Galaxy’s edge is a beautifully built land having seen both DL and DHS’ versions (though they’re almost exactly identical). If I dont get a boarding pass for RotR on Saturday or Monday, I may hate SWGE for the remainder of my life out of spite





Letsoflyakite said:


> West Coaster here, Saturday, 10am showdown, I'll be there with my phone and fingers drawn.


Tens of successfull attempts at getting into a bg. I'll be there as well,  you guys are toast 
I kid i kid,  very excited for Saturday to celebrate the 1 year anniversary of SWGE


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been posted already. Josh D'Amaro on the Dow report


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> I have to believe that they would have had a plan to bring back SOME actors that were in the union otherwise...why all of the hullabaloo?


the indefinite furlough has nothing to do with the union talks, I believe that one side of the company was not sure what the other was going to do as I know several performers who were getting ready to return as they were told their shows would be blocked differently to allow for social distancing and then got the emails a couple of days ago.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Tens of successfull attempts at getting into a bg. I'll be there as well,  you guys are toast
> I kid i kid,  very excited for Saturday to celebrate the 1 year anniversary of SWGE



It’s gonna be busy. Only the Resort bucket has availability. Day ticket bucket is gone when I checked the other day.

Is there any anniversary merch coming out on Saturday?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> It’s gonna be busy. Only the Resort bucket has availability. Day ticket bucket is gone when I checked the other day.
> 
> Is there any anniversary merch coming out on Saturday?


no word so far, I'm hoping for something, at least a specialty cupcake


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> no word so far, I'm hoping for something, at least a *specialty cupcake*



Um, I believe you mean a "celebratory portion"

(Or are cupcakes cannon now?)


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> It’s gonna be busy. Only the Resort bucket has availability. Day ticket bucket is gone when I checked the other day.
> 
> Is there any anniversary merch coming out on Saturday?



Not looking forward to HS next Fri.  All the 3 buckets are full


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Boarding group 2! Already called, walking over now!


----------



## Princess Merida

one_cat said:


> I Think there are a lot of owners who are just letting their points expire.  that said there is going to be a real points crunch in late 2021 and into 2022.  Don’t plan to to use your points outside your home resort for awhile.  I know - I am just a bundle of optimism tonight.



I definitely agree with this.  I just came back from HHI with a friend who’s mother was going to let her points expire.  She didn’t think it was a big deal, but I can’t imagine letting points expire.  I’m a habitual borrower.    Instead she burned up the points on a 2 bedroom for the weekend and brought us with her which was sooooo nice of them!!!  Seeing all the availability left this year and knowing that lots of people had their points extended I’m sure you are correct about the upcoming points crunch unfortunately.


----------



## jpeterson

Princess Merida said:


> I definitely agree with this.  I just came back from HHI with a friend who’s mother was going to let her points expire.  She didn’t think it was a big deal, but I can’t imagine letting points expire.  I’m a habitual borrower.    Instead she burned up the points on a 2 bedroom for the weekend and brought us with her which was sooooo nice of them!!!  Seeing all the availability left this year and knowing that lots of people had their points extended I’m sure you are correct about the upcoming points crunch unfortunately.


I'm with you.  I could never let points expire!  I'm not sure I've even used my points in their current year, I'm always borrowing into next year!


----------



## Iowamomof4

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted already. Josh D'Amaro on the Dow report



Gosh, I like him a lot. Such a warm and inviting kind of guy. I hope he gets an opportunity to run the whole thing some day, if that's what he wants.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Gosh, I like him a lot. Such a warm and inviting kind of guy. I hope he gets an opportunity to run the whole thing some day, if that's what he wants.


As much as I’d like that I almost think this is the prime position for him. High enough to get things done but not too high where he can’t interact with guests and cast members.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> As much as I’d like that I almost think this is the prime position for him. High enough to get things done but not too high where he can’t interact with guests and cast members.



I agree. I think he’s the type of guy you want front and center rather than pulling the strings behind the curtain. I can only imagine his initial reaction when he takes the stage at D23 next year (if it happens) for the Parks, Resorts and blah blah blah panel.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Jothmas said:


> That was my experience also in the heat at WDW. The heat was the terrible thing as usual, and I was surprised that the mask didn't make it any worse at all. I used the blue disposables because they are light weight. I'd be glad if it became a permanent societal norm like wearing pants and shirt.


Ok, this is gross. But even though the blue disposables are more lightweight, they're not as absorbable as cotton. When you're in the parks all day in summer, you sweat, and I felt like my blue mask was a feed bag of sweat  My cotton masks never got too wet, while still drawing the sweat away (helps if the mask kind of "tents" so it's not plastered to your face).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jpeterson said:


> I'm with you.  I could never let points expire!  I'm not sure I've even used my points in their current year, I'm always borrowing into next year!



There are lots of reasons why people would be ok letting points expire. Thankfully we went on a trip in late January/early February before all of this but if we hadn’t, we would have let our points expire since we have a high risk child. We definitely would not go  before they expire (we have Sept. UY). Many people are out of work and may not be able to afford the “extras” on a DVC trip - park tickets, flights, dining, etc. I think there is probably a good number of people letting points expire who are not comfortable going or cannot due to a high risk health or financial situation.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are lots of reasons why people would be ok letting points expire. Thankfully we went on a trip in late January/early February before all of this but if we hadn’t, we would have let our points expire since we have a high risk child. We definitely would not go  before they expire (we have Sept. UY). Many people are out of work and may not be able to afford the “extras” on a DVC trip - park tickets, flights, dining, etc. I think there is probably a good number of people letting points expire who are not comfortable going or cannot due to a high risk health or financial situation.



I agree with you. I also think back in May? June? DVC availability was a really good indicator of resort demand being very low that we the general public could see. I’m pretty sure we discussed that in here before. If I remember correctly it was pretty wide open until October-ish. If some of your most regular and loyal resort guests who are paying regardless (assuming they aren’t planning to use the points later) aren’t coming, that is a pretty good indicator that a LOT of people are staying away for one reason or another.


----------



## Spridell

If anyone interested, there will be a round table discussion at 12pm with the Governor of Florida discussing ONLY theme parks

It will be from Universal Studios 

https://thefloridachannel.org/


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Tens of successfull attempts at getting into a bg. I'll be there as well,  you guys are toast
> I kid i kid,  very excited for Saturday to celebrate the 1 year anniversary of SWGE


I didn't even realize it was the 1 year anniversary, oh lord, guess I picked an excellent day to go back then lol


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> I didn't even realize it was the 1 year anniversary, oh lord, guess I picked an excellent day to go back then lol


if you see me say hi.  I know Disney knows about it cause they are putting together a celebration video but other than that no real anything about celebrating. Might be just me, my DD and her BF making a big deal about it


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> If anyone interested, there will be a round table discussion at 12pm with the Governor of Florida discussing ONLY theme parks
> 
> It will be from Universal Studios
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


completely intrigued by the costumes on display


----------



## Mit88

Day 2 Vero musings.

Beach is more busy than the pool today. Went to the gym around 10:30 and passing by the pool I saw probably about 40-50 people between the chairs and pool itself.

Gym is open from 6am-9pm. There are no signs of whether or not you have to wear your mask while working out, but I did so anyway even though I was the only person in there. I didnt see any hand sanitizer in the gym, but there are jugs of sanitation wipes to clean off the machines before/after you use them, but thats no different than what’s usually provided and asked at gyms pre-covid.

Social distancing is very good other than the pool and slide. But I overheard the CM at the pool gate that directs you to your chairs tell a curious guest that its a “free for all” in the pool, but because COVID cant get passed chlorine that its not detrimental to pester guests to stay a certain distance from others while in the pool unless its getting out of control. Masks outside of the pool gates are mandatory. Everyone I’ve seen has been abiding to that.

People seem to be very weary with elevators. Either they’ll pass on sharing an elevator with strangers altogether, or politely ask if its ok if they can join you. There are signs that state only 4 people are allowed in each elevator at a time.


I think the one thing I’d be more comfortable seeing is a few more hand sanitizing stations. They have a bunch, especially in the lobby area, but I’d like it if they had them by or near doorways as those are high touchpoint areas that you should be sanitizing before and/or after touching knobs or handles. And maybe outside of the elevator on every floor rather than just outside of the elevator in the lobby. Not a huge deal, just something I would have personally liked to have seen



Edit:

I’d also like to add that this is my 6th trip since my trip in 2017, 10 days after Irma, and that was the last time I have felt rain in Florida. So about 35-40 vacation days in the last ~3 years without a drop of rain while I’ve been down here. Maybe its a coincidence, or rain just doesnt like me


----------



## one_cat

jpeterson said:


> I'm with you.  I could never let points expire!  I'm not sure I've even used my points in their current year, I'm always borrowing into next year!


Managing points in DVC can get complicated in the best of times let alone during a pandemic.  I think a lot of owners don’t bother.  It’s easier to let points expire.  We also now have the issues with Aulani and California being closed for at least 6 months - I would be surprised if either reopens before 2021.  The only options for those Folks are on the east coast if they are willing to travel.  It’s pretty bleak for a lot of DVC owners.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> if you see me say hi.  I know Disney knows about it cause they are putting together a celebration video but other than that no real anything about celebrating. Might be just me, my DD and her BF making a big deal about it


Well if you see a lonely solo galactic traveler definitely say high, I'm sometimes not the best at paying attention to who is around me on solo trips lol. I'm definitely gonna have fun and celebrate in my own way, of course I'm going to appoint myself left pilot for the occassion (maybe for no other reason than that's the only poisition I have yet to man on SR lol). My last August trip was for the AP preview, so obviously this August trip should coordinate with the anniversary, even if by accident.


----------



## jpeterson

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are lots of reasons why people would be ok letting points expire. Thankfully we went on a trip in late January/early February before all of this but if we hadn’t, we would have let our points expire since we have a high risk child. We definitely would not go  before they expire (we have Sept. UY). Many people are out of work and may not be able to afford the “extras” on a DVC trip - park tickets, flights, dining, etc. I think there is probably a good number of people letting points expire who are not comfortable going or cannot due to a high risk health or financial situation.


I understand.  My comment was mostly tongue in cheek about the way we tend to overuse our points.  . If things don't improve or get worse we might have to eventually face the reality of letting points expire too.  We aren't willing to go the way things currently are.  One advantage of always borrowing ahead is that we have longer before it becomes an issue!


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> If anyone interested, there will be a round table discussion at 12pm with the Governor of Florida discussing ONLY theme parks
> 
> It will be from Universal Studios
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/


SW: we have fireworks, and will celebrate Halloween and Christmas  (sticking it to WDW and UOR)


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Day 2 Vero musings.
> 
> Beach is more busy than the pool today. Went to the gym around 10:30 and passing by the pool I saw probably about 40-50 people between the chairs and pool itself.
> 
> Gym is open from 6am-9pm. There are no signs of whether or not you have to wear your mask while working out, but I did so anyway even though I was the only person in there. I didnt see any hand sanitizer in the gym, but there are jugs of sanitation wipes to clean off the machines before/after you use them, but thats no different than what’s usually provided and asked at gyms pre-covid.
> 
> Social distancing is very good other than the pool and slide. But I overheard the CM at the pool gate that directs you to your chairs tell a curious guest that its a “free for all” in the pool, but because COVID cant get passed chlorine that its not detrimental to pester guests to stay a certain distance from others while in the pool unless its getting out of control. Masks outside of the pool gates are mandatory. Everyone I’ve seen has been abiding to that.
> 
> People seem to be very weary with elevators. Either they’ll pass on sharing an elevator with strangers altogether, or politely ask if its ok if they can join you. There are signs that state only 4 people are allowed in each elevator at a time.
> 
> 
> I think the one thing I’d be more comfortable seeing is a few more hand sanitizing stations. They have a bunch, especially in the lobby area, but I’d like it if they had them by or near doorways as those are high touchpoint areas that you should be sanitizing before and/or after touching knobs or handles. And maybe outside of the elevator on every floor rather than just outside of the elevator in the lobby. Not a huge deal, just something I would have personally liked to have seen
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I’d also like to add that this is my 6th trip since my trip in 2017, 10 days after Irma, and that was the last time I have felt rain in Florida. So about 35-40 vacation days in the last ~3 years without a drop of rain while I’ve been down here. Maybe its a coincidence, or rain just doesnt like me


Well as a relatively newer Floridian (about 3 years since we moved here from Long Island), I’ll say we’re very glad for your anti-rain presence!

And thanks for the VB updates, I’ve been very interested in how the social distancing has been over there as we’ve seen some point available rooms there lately and have been debating driving across the state to visit. Haven’t been there in years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298623065140625411



So, basically everyone?  I mean, are there many people that prefer it not be fixed?


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> As much as I’d like that I almost think this is the prime position for him. High enough to get things done but not too high where he can’t interact with guests and cast members.


That's how I felt when he was just the head of WDW, but then they moved him away from that job.  Anyway, I would love for him to continue to set the tone at Disney in whatever capacity they place him. Bob C. could learn a lot from Josh!


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> I’d also like to add that this is my 6th trip since my trip in 2017, 10 days after Irma, and that was the last time I have felt rain in Florida. So about 35-40 vacation days in the last ~3 years without a drop of rain while I’ve been down here. Maybe its a coincidence, or rain just doesnt like me



You need to keep that streak up, I would love for you to be down there this weekend and take advantage of your good luck.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Well as a relatively newer Floridian (about 3 years since we moved here from Long Island), I’ll say we’re very glad for your anti-rain presence!
> 
> And thanks for the VB updates, I’ve been very interested in how the social distancing has been over there as we’ve seen some point available rooms there lately and have been debating driving across the state to visit. Haven’t been there in years.



Everything is open/available other than the Spa, Billiards table, and Ping Pong. 




TheMaxRebo said:


> So, basically everyone?  I mean, are there many people that prefer it not be fixed?



Without naming names, I’m sure there are a few people in this thread that finds it funny the Yeti doesn’t work and will unlikely to ever be fixed


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> If anyone interested, there will be a round table discussion at 12pm with the Governor of Florida discussing ONLY theme parks
> 
> It will be from Universal Studios
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298662471348006912
Jim is a Disney exec


----------



## MrsBooch

Spridell said:


> If anyone interested, there will be a round table discussion at 12pm with the Governor of Florida discussing ONLY theme parks
> 
> It will be from Universal Studios
> 
> https://thefloridachannel.org/



DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


----------



## Dsny4fun

Mit88 said:


> Park Hopping, Fireworks, and Parades will bring more people back than no masks. There are some that simply won’t go while masks are mandatory, but I’d bet the majority want the Disney experience back (the 3 listed above, and M&Gs) enough that masks wouldn’t be a big deal. Maybe they’re all brought back at the same time, but as long as those top things are back, people have money to travel, and comfortable to travel, the people will come back in droves regardless of whether the mask mandate is still intact


Sorry...but masks are the reason I won't go back..yes I would like park hopping, fireworks etc to come back...but I just won't spend that kind of money for a vacation and have to wear a mask.  Right now I'm planning on cancelling my Dec trip and will wait until 2022.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> You need to keep that streak up, I would love for you to be down there this weekend and take advantage of your good luck.



I will be in the parks for the next 6 days starting tomorrow, so bank on sunshine this weekend


----------



## Spridell

Lol I thought the same thing. Dig the knife deeper 

You have to believe sooner rather than later Disney will bring back the fireworks in some way.  

I really think in some way or form by the end of the year.


----------



## Spridell

MrsBooch said:


> DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


 Maybe some sort of tax break or incentive


----------



## yulilin3

notice how Disney reps are the only ones wearing their masks all the time  not saying that the safety guidelines are not enforced the same in all 3 but I just find that interesting


----------



## birostick

Ugh... stuck on RoTR... ive done it before but it still sucks to get stuck. Im stuck before the actual ride but after preshow.


----------



## rteetz

All three major theme park companies said they are seeing mainly drive markets but its not just Florida residents visiting. They are seeing out of state travelers. Jim from Disney said they are seeing decent occupancy.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> notice how Disney reps are the only ones wearing their masks all the time  not saying that the safety guidelines are not enforced the same in all 3 but I just find that interesting


Noticed that too. The Universal exec keeps taking his on and off. Disney is on the whole time.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


He needs a vacation and wants free airfare?


----------



## chicagoshannon

MrsBooch said:


> DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


I would guess some sort of ad compaign.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Noticed that too. The Universal exec keeps taking his on and off. Disney is on the whole time.


all about image, every little detail matters


----------



## Mit88

Dsny4fun said:


> Sorry...but masks are the reason I won't go back..yes I would like park hopping, fireworks etc to come back...but I just won't spend that kind of money for a vacation and have to wear a mask.  Right now I'm planning on cancelling my Dec trip and will wait until 2022.



I said some won’t come back with masks being mandatory. But I believe the majority would be more willing to come down with the other experiences back and just deal with having to wear a mask. 



Spridell said:


> Lol I thought the same thing. Dig the knife deeper
> 
> You have to believe sooner rather than later Disney will bring back the fireworks in some way.
> 
> I really think in some way or form by the end of the year.



My personal opinion, I think they’ll bring them back at Epcot first to test the waters before MK.  Maybe it’ll be this year towards the latter end, but I believe they’re working on ways to bring them back (not on demand in your room) in a way that even if social distancing is a must next summer/fall, they’ll have developed a safe way for them to be viewed in the parks


----------



## rteetz

One thing I don't think many people realize is these major theme park companies while competitors do work together. SeaWorld and Disney just speaking about animal care and that both companies worked on animal care throughout the closure and did work together on aspects.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298659436538601476


----------



## yulilin3

I love how they are all like "we are competitors but we rely on each other"


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> One thing I don't think many people realize is these major theme park companies while competitors do work together. SeaWorld and Disney just speaking about animal care and that both companies worked on animal care throughout the closure and did work together on aspects.


OMG jinx


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298666303927001090


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> I will be in the parks for the next 6 days starting tomorrow, so bank on sunshine this weekend


I arrive Friday morning so I'm going to hold you to that statement lol


----------



## rteetz

All three companies are waiting on state of CA for approval to open.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298667202191618048


----------



## yulilin3

"safe. we're super safe, all of our experiences are safe, the safety of the safety protocols are super safe, (please come back)"


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> One thing I don't think many people realize is these major theme park companies while competitors do work together. SeaWorld and Disney just speaking about animal care and that both companies worked on animal care throughout the closure and did work together on aspects.



how's that saying go,  rising tide lifts all boats


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


They need to first work on their constant need to change flight schedules. Mine was changing so often I could hardly keep track, then they had me arriving so late I might as well fly in the next day making one whole park day unusalbe on an already short trip, so I cancelled and will drive down. No one wants to book and then have all their plans upended by schedule changes, or the sky high (pun intended) costs they're charging for a lot of flights. At least I have an option to drive, it's only 6.5 hours, but if I lived far enough away that it wasn't a good choice I might not want to visit if the airlines made it increasingly more difficult to get to Orlando.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> I said some won’t come back with masks being mandatory. But I believe the majority would be more willing to come down with the other experiences back and just deal with having to wear a mask.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal opinion, I think they’ll bring them back at Epcot first to test the waters before MK.  Maybe it’ll be this year towards the latter end, but I believe they’re working on ways to bring them back (not on demand in your room) in a way that even if social distancing is a must next summer/fall, they’ll have developed a safe way for them to be viewed in the parks



Even though it would be best for the brand at MK and CC, Epcot should be the first park to get fireworks back.  Just easier with social distancing. Plus that park needs a boost more then the others.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> DeSantis just mentioned that he was "going to be doing something with the airlines that service florida" soon...what could that mean???


He expanded on this. It appears he is more or less talking about messaging and promoting the safety of airlines.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I love how they are all like "we are competitors but we rely on each other"



I mean, in Universals opening proposal there was no mention of U-Rest stations, Disney said they’d be implementing rest areas and Universal jump on board with that idea. Neck gaiters were banned from Disney parks, I believe Universal has since banned them. I’m sure Disney has copied a lot of what Universal has implemented. And I’m sure Disney has been talking to SW about how their fireworks operations are going in terms of guest safety.

All of these parks are competition for one another, and each of them would want nothing more for guests to choose one over the other. Disney has made it very easy for guests to never leave their property. But these parks work so well because of each other. If it was just WDW or just Universal or just Seaworld in central Florida, there wouldn’t be the amount of people traveling here as there are. People love to have options.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I mean, in Universals opening proposal there was no mention of U-Rest stations, Disney said they’d be implementing rest areas and Universal jump on board with that idea. Neck gaiters were banned from Disney parks, I believe Universal has since banned them. I’m sure Disney has copied a lot of what Universal has implemented. And I’m sure Disney has been talking to SW about how their fireworks operations are going in terms of guest safety.
> 
> All of these parks are competition for one another, and each of them would want nothing more for guests to choose one over the other. Disney has made it very easy for guests to never leave their property. But these parks work so well because of each other. If it was just WDW or just Universal or just Seaworld in central Florida, there wouldn’t be the amount of people traveling here as there are. People love to have options.


Thats just it. Without each other they don't do as well. They all feed off each other. Disney started the central Florida tourism industry. Universal and SeaWorld followed. Universal created a new themed experience with Potter, and Disney followed. SeaWorld by itself in FL I think would struggle even more than they have been as of late.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Thats just it. Without each other they don't do as well. They all feed off each other. Disney started the central Florida tourism industry. Universal and SeaWorld followed. Universal created a new themed experience with Potter, and Disney followed. SeaWorld by itself in FL I think would struggle even more than they have been as of late.



Yup, there are plenty of families that come for a week, and go to universal for a couple of days, and disney a few days.

I know I used to be a FL tourist (lol), my family would come down to Orlando for a week, we did Universal Disney and Sea World in that week

It's also good for the city of Orlando, they obviously employee many.  If they go out, that's a much higher unemployment in that city, which leads to a city going down hill, which then could lead to less people coming as they wouldn't view Orlando has a safe place


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Yup, there are plenty of families that come for a week, and go to universal for a couple of days, and disney a few days.
> 
> I know I used to be a FL tourist (lol), my family would come down to Orlando for a week, we did Universal Disney and Sea World in that week
> 
> It's also good for the city of Orlando, they obviously employee many.  If they go out, that's a much higher unemployment in that city, which leads to a city going down hill, which then could lead to less people coming as they wouldn't view Orlando has a safe place



Even if I don’t go to Universal, I still love that it’s an option if I decide I want to switch it up. And ive gone to HHN every year for the last 5 years up until this year, but still had it planned. We’ve already discussed maybe 1 day at Islands of Adventure this trip since we haven’t done Hagrids yet.

When I go to Disneyland, it’s a Disneyland trip. I’d like to finally go to knots, but I want to make it there when it’s Halloween season. Universal out there is too far, especially with traffic. And Magic Mountain is disgusting, and that’s keeping it PG. I’m far more open to other things than Disney here than in California


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Even if I don’t go to Universal, I still love that it’s an option if I decide I want to switch it up. And ive gone to HHN every year for the last 5 years up until this year, but still had it planned. We’ve already discussed maybe 1 day at Islands of Adventure this trip since we haven’t done Hagrids yet.
> 
> When I go to Disneyland, it’s a Disneyland trip. I’d like to finally go to knots, but I want to make it there when it’s Halloween season. Universal out there is too far, especially with traffic. And Magic Mountain is disgusting, and that’s keeping it PG. I’m far more open to other things than Disney here than in California



Never been to Cali, but when Avengers Campus opens I'm determined to make it out there


----------



## Sara W

I remember a geography class way back in college that talked about how competitors actually do better when placed near each other. That's why you often see multiple fast food places close to each other. 

I was on the fence btwn Universal or Disney for the week after Labor Day. Ultimately I chose Disney because I felt like I kept seeing masks below the nose or below the chin in pictures of Universal guests. I've also heard people saying the 3D glasses fogged up on Universal rides with the mask, so they had to pull the mask down on the ride but it "was fine." Now reading that the Disney people are keeping their masks on for this entire meeting but the other parks aren't solidifies my decision -they are living by the specific culture they expect at the parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Sara W said:


> I remember a geography class way back in college that talked about how competitors actually do better when placed near each other. That's why you often see multiple fast food places close to each other.
> 
> I was on the fence btwn Universal or Disney for the week after Labor Day. Ultimately I chose Disney because I felt like I kept seeing masks below the nose or below the chin in pictures of Universal guests. I've also heard people saying the 3D glasses fogged up on Universal rides with the mask, so they had to pull the mask down on the ride but it "was fine." Now reading that the Disney people are keeping their masks on for this entire meeting but the other parks aren't solidifies my decision -they are living by the specific culture they expect at the parks.


just FYI the mask doesn't fog up glasses unless it's the wrong fit. I wear glasses and the blue ones with the metal nose strip work great for me, haven't fogged up any 3D glasses either, at either property


----------



## chicagoshannon

I arrive next week and will be doing 9 days of Sea World/Busch Gardens/Universal/Space Center and then the next 9 days Disney.  We will also have a car so might hop to Sea World the 2nd week in the evenings since Disney is closing so early.


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I arrive next week and will be doing 9 days of Sea World/Busch Gardens/Universal/Space Center and then the next 9 days Disney.  We will also have a car so might hop to Sea World the 2nd week in the evenings since Disney is closing so early.


Speaking for all central Floridians "thank you,  come again"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Thats just it. Without each other they don't do as well. They all feed off each other. Disney started the central Florida tourism industry. Universal and SeaWorld followed. Universal created a new themed experience with Potter, and Disney followed. SeaWorld by itself in FL I think would struggle even more than they have been as of late.



Well, I think Disney could survive/do fine without the others but yeah, more options bring in more people to the area in general - and can help support higher prices, etc vs a pool of people coming only for one thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> just FYI the mask doesn't fog up glasses unless it's the wrong fit. I wear glasses and the blue ones with the metal nose strip work great for me, haven't fogged up any 3D glasses either, at either property



I found the key is to have my glasses over the edge oof the mask and just use glasses to hold the mask tight and generally is ok.  Sometimes have to tug my mask up a bit to keep it in place


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Speaking for all central Floridians "thank you,  come again"


lol we will in December.  This trip is extra long because we added our 9 day trip that was supposed to happen in May onto our Sept Disney trip.


----------



## Perdita&Pongo

jenushkask8s said:


> Sorry for the OT post but I just had to say ah, the joys of adult skating (I also am an adult skater)!





IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Love it!  Yeah this was easier as a kid. Ive been at it since I was three but things hurt more now .
> 
> My axel and I got in a small fight. He was tamed again, but there were battle wounds . Between that guy, doubles that aren't currently cooperating, coaching, and my rocker choctaws I'm sore more than I feel good lately. Yay skating!



  Hey howdy hi - I am a figure skating coach!


----------



## musika

@Mit88 Looking forward to hearing your experiences with the most popular ride of Covid!! Full review, please.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I think Disney could survive/do fine without the others but yeah, more options bring in more people to the area in general - and can help support higher prices, etc vs a pool of people coming only for one thing



For sure, they’re definitely the outlier of the 3 and can survive on its own, especially given that they have 4 parks, and 2 water parks on their property with tons of resorts. I’m sure the percentage isnt astronomical, but I’d bet that 10-20% of Disney goers have gone off property to another CF theme park during their stay. And the reason they stay as long as they do is to get a trip to SW (especially pre-Blackfish) and/or Universal. Especially the ones with teenagers and older, or just “childless millennials”


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


“Several situations”...  uhh... is that a public admission COVID isn’t the only thing keeping HKD closed? Like everyone knows it but to publicly infer it...


----------



## Mit88

musika said:


> @Mit88 Looking forward to hearing your experiences with the most popular ride of Covid!! Full review, please.



All I’ll say is, Friday (or tomorrow if I get back to WDW early enough) and Monday there may or not be 10+ CoA “ride reports” coming your way


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> All three companies are waiting on state of CA for approval to open.


Might as well be waiting on Godot...


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> All I’ll say is, Friday (or tomorrow if I get back to WDW early enough) and Monday there may or not be 10+ CoA “ride reports” coming your way


Lol rode it yesterday,  walked on at 6:55, was able to stay on and ride it twice before it closed at 7am.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> One thing I don't think many people realize is these major theme park companies while competitors do work together. SeaWorld and Disney just speaking about animal care and that both companies worked on animal care throughout the closure and did work together on aspects.


They were talking quite a bit throughout the closure, which is why I never bought the whole “Disney got blindsided by UOR’s reopening” stuff. Especially in moments like this (pandemics, hurricanes, anything that prompts a closure), they work together and are in constant communication. As I said a few months ago, they even share employees (unofficially of course lol). You’d be surprised how many CMs work at Disney part time and Universal part time.


----------



## Mit88

I equate it to the Yankees and Red Sox. The fans make it into more of a rivalry than the organizations themselves. Sometimes the players and coaches get heated by the rivalry, but for the most part, they’re cordial with one another.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I equate it to the Yankees and Red Sox. The fans make it into more of a rivalry than the organizations themselves. Sometimes the players and coaches get heated by the rivalry, but for the most part, they’re cordial with one another.



Pretty fair comparison ... Thought not my favorite analogy since I am Mets fan which would play the role of FunSpot


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pretty fair comparison ... Thought not my favorite analogy since I am Mets fan which would play the role of FunSpot


But "it's HUGE"


----------



## skeeter31

And for anyone here right now, keep your eyes to the skies this week. We are scheduled to have 3 rocket launches between tonight and Sunday. Tonight (if you’re up late) at 2:12am there’s a ULA heavy rocket launch. I’ll be up watching as we‘ll be able to see the fireball all the way here in Tampa (as long as it’s clear). Being a heavy rocket, it’ll have more boosters than a regular Spacex Falcon 9, so more visible, especially being at night.

Then there are SpaceX launches on Friday at 7:19pm and Sunday at 10:08am. So take a look East at those times and you’ll see the smoke trails.


----------



## Mike1082

TheMaxRebo said:


> since I am Mets fan



So there are TWO of us? Sweet!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mike1082 said:


> So there are TWO of us? Sweet!


That's it.  No more!


----------



## Vern60

Not sure if this was mentioned on this thread yet or not but just in case not
https://www.foxnews.com/travel/flor...ersal-and-state-theme-parks-covid-19-capacity


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Everything is open/available other than the Spa, Billiards table, and Ping Pong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without naming names, I’m sure there are a few people in this thread that finds it funny the Yeti doesn’t work and will unlikely to ever be fixed


Not me obviously.


----------



## Vern60

So could this delay the opening of YC and others? I haven't really been keeping up on the NBA...
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/26/nba...f-game-police-shooting-black-man-kenosha.html


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vern60 said:


> So could this delay the opening of YC and others? I haven't really been keeping up on the NBA...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/26/nba...f-game-police-shooting-black-man-kenosha.html


no


----------



## andyman8

Vern60 said:


> So could this delay the opening of YC and others? I haven't really been keeping up on the NBA...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/26/nba...f-game-police-shooting-black-man-kenosha.html


Yacht Club opened Monday.


----------



## Mit88

The infamous blue fence wasn’t there on Monday when I was at the boardwalk


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> Yacht Club opened Monday.


Well that's good to hear. That was the first thing I thought about when I heard some games were being "postponed".


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The infamous blue fence wasn’t there on Monday when I was at the boardwalk


Yacht Club opened Monday but the league was out prior to that. I had seen Ale & Compass soft opened this past weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...html?outputType=amp&__twitter_impression=true


Glad to see Disney is pressing charges.   No excuse for this behavior.  Guests are repeatedly informed about the mask mandate.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> So could this delay the opening of YC and others? I haven't really been keeping up on the NBA...
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/26/nba...f-game-police-shooting-black-man-kenosha.html


I suspect they’ll just pack the schedule tighter as I don’t think the NBA would care to foot that bill. (Also don’t think the players really want to stick around WDW in their bubble longer than they already planned on when push comes to shove.)


----------



## Spridell

Vern60 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned on this thread yet or not but just in case not
> https://www.foxnews.com/travel/flor...ersal-and-state-theme-parks-covid-19-capacity


I think we will not know when Disney lifts capacity restrictions.  They will just do it. 

But first they have to fill what they have now which they are having a hard time doing.

I have feeling if Florida numbers keep declining we might actually see Disney being a little busy for this Holiday season.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Glad to see Disney is pressing charges.   No excuse for this behavior.  Guests are repeatedly informed about the mask mandate.


The Security Guard is pressing charges, not Disney’s call.


----------



## Vern60

Spridell said:


> I think we will not know when Disney lifts capacity restrictions.  They will just do it.
> 
> But first they have to fill what they have now which they are having a hard time doing.
> 
> I have feeling if Florida numbers keep declining we might actually see Disney being a little busy for this Holiday season.


Yeah, makes me happy though to hear things are at least starting to open back up. I mean the Governor seems to be onboard, or actually pushing for it. No doubt given Florida's dependance on tourism.


----------



## Krandor

Vern60 said:


> Yeah, makes me happy though to hear things are at least starting to open back up. I mean the Governor seems to be onboard, or actually pushing for it. No doubt given Florida's dependance on tourism.



Governer was always on board.  He was never an issue to anything Disney wanted to do.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Rteetz, this is off topic (sorry) but I know we have some Louisiana/Texas based longtime posters in this thread and I just want to say that I hope you are all staying safe tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

We were at Magic Kingdom on Saturday and did 23 attractions, plus two meals and a Dole Whip break. The only things we weren't able to fit in were Tom Sawyer's Island, Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse, and Mickey's Philharmagic. I think if we'd hurried and if we'd planned our route more strategically we could have done everything. I kind of want to try.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


So far I’m liking the park reservation system, I know that’s not a common theme right now. But I am extremely interested to see how it will work once full park hopping is back. Will the magicbands/MDE know the second you leave one park and you’ll be able to book the next? Or will it eventually evolve into you selecting your entry and exit times ahead of time, allowing you to book multiple parks for 1 day we’ll ahead of time. Example, booking MK from open-3pm and then booking Epcot from 3-close and being able to do that at the 3, 6, whatever month mark.


----------



## KBoopaloo

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


Yikes. This is something that I think makes total sense right now but would significantly adversely affect the way my WDW vacations work if it sticks around long after the other pandemic restrictions are behind us.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


I know everyone gets the Disney feels from this fella... but I‘m thinking that opinion is gonna change in a few months...


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> So far I’m liking the park reservation system, I know that’s not a common theme right now. But I am extremely interested to see how it will work once full park hopping is back. Will the magicbands/MDE know the second you leave one park and you’ll be able to book the next? Or will it eventually evolve into you selecting your entry and exit times ahead of time, allowing you to book multiple parks for 1 day we’ll ahead of time. Example, booking MK from open-3pm and then booking Epcot from 3-close and being able to do that at the 3, 6, whatever month mark.


I will be annoyed but I’d be fine with it if PH was allowed.


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> I will be annoyed but I’d be fine with it if PH was allowed.


Right. I think we all believe park hopping will be back in the future, and they must have a plan in place to utilize the park reservation system with park hopping. I’m just interested to see how they handle it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Right. I think we all believe park hopping will be back in the future, and they must have a plan in place to utilize the park reservation system with park hopping. I’m just interested to see how they handle it.


Light rumors Disneyland will allow PH. The Flex AP for DLR does so the basics of the IT infrastructure for it should exist for Disney.


----------



## Mit88

I mean, the reservations blends right into their specific day pricing. It doesn’t mean you can’t walk up to the ticket booth, buy tickets, and walk in. It gives them at least a little bit of a heads up on what crowds may look like. It doesn’t impede on park hopping either. I don’t see this as a bad thing, at all. If everyone was ok booking dinner 180 days in advance, this is no different. Once capacity increases and gets back to normal, this is a non issue


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Light rumors Disneyland will allow PH. The Flex AP for DLR does so the basics of the IT infrastructure for it should exist for Disney.



geographically it makes sense. I think the reason WDW doesn’t have it is because of the transportation load. If everyone was driving a car and there were no buses or boats, I think park hopping would be available. You can walk from DL to CA, like you can walk from Universal to Islands of adventure


----------



## Spaceguy55

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


Another thing to plan 3-6 months out...


----------



## Mit88

Spaceguy55 said:


> Another thing to plan 3-6 months out...



Except this is something, at least when capacity is back to normal, that you can change without having to worry you’ll lose it if you decide you want to change your mind again the day of. This just gives them an idea of what they can expect.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

chicagoshannon said:


> I arrive next week and will be doing 9 days of Sea World/Busch Gardens/Universal/Space Center and then the next 9 days Disney.  We will also have a car so might hop to Sea World the 2nd week in the evenings since Disney is closing so early.



Make sure to check Kennedy Space Center’s site ahead of time for tickets!  In June, we got almost half price tickets that came with a return ticket to come back in 2021 when everything’s completely open!  Playgrounds and interactive exhibits were closed.



KBoopaloo said:


> Yikes. This is something that I think makes total sense right now but would significantly adversely affect the way my WDW vacations work if it sticks around long after the other pandemic restrictions are behind us.



I think more than hopping, I miss the park on arrival day most.  I don’t want to waste one of my 3 precious AP days for the few hours we’ll get in the day we arrive.  Granted, with early closing that’s not much, but hours will extend again.  I’d be 100% fine with Park Pass if we off property APs could book a week.  If we can’t pick up a rolling day while we’re down there, Universal gets our lunch money for the day.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


I don’t mind the park reservation system. However as capacity increases and crowds pick up they gotta bring back some version of FP. And make park hopping available again.


----------



## tinkerhon

Mike1082 said:


> So there are TWO of us? Sweet!



three )


----------



## randumb0

I mind the reservation system because I sometimes visit the park on a whim or will visit MK just to see the fireworks then leave


----------



## skeeter31

randumb0 said:


> I mind the reservation system because I sometimes visit the park on a whim or will visit MK just to see the fireworks then leave


And in the future, that shouldn’t be a problem, once capacity limits are lifted after the pandemic.


----------



## one_cat

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298790781721903105


Boy I hope that’s not true.  I was. banking on the hope that this would be our only trip without park hopping.  There’s not a lot of value in staying at the crescent lake resorts if you can’t run into Epcot for breakfast or dinner.  It also makes me wonder why they continue to sell the park hopper add on if they don’t plan to bring it back.


----------



## skeeter31

one_cat said:


> Boy I hope that’s not true.  I was. banking on the hope that this would be our only trip without park hopping.  There’s not a lot of value in staying at the crescent lake resorts if you can’t run into Epcot for breakfast or dinner.  It also makes me wonder why they continue to sell the park hopper add on if they don’t plan to bring it back.


It’s not him saying park hopping will never return, it’s him saying the park reservation system is here to stay. They’ll merge park hopping into the park reservation system, it’ll just be a question of how it’s optimized in that system. Park hopping will be back.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

one_cat said:


> Boy I hope that’s not true.  I was. banking on the hope that this would be our only trip without park hopping.  There’s not a lot of value in staying at the crescent lake resorts if you can’t run into Epcot for breakfast or dinner.  It also makes me wonder why they continue to sell the park hopper add on if they don’t plan to bring it back.


IIRC, hopping has always been in the cards to return, straight from the horse’s (execs) mouth. 
We’ve never been a hopping family, but as our kids age, the allure of jumping to Epcot for dinner a few evenings (and a cocktail or two), becomes stronger for sure.  No doubt this ability will return ASAP, TWDC knows it is a money maker for them. Same vein as DDP, they’ll find a way.


----------



## gottalovepluto

one_cat said:


> It also makes me wonder why they continue to sell the park hopper add on if they don’t plan to bring it back.


Because they apparently don’t see park reservations and park hopping as mutually exclusive


----------



## AmberMV

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So I checked in just a little bit ago. There was no wait for the Magical express around 12pm,  which was interesting because when I came July 24 I waited about 30min. We were however, the 5th stop on the bus. My whole bus went to Pop in July.
> 
> An AMAZING thing happened though! We went to check in at the Contemporary and our room wasn't ready. No big deal, I said I was happy to wait to get my request of a king room and went to go change into park clothes in the restroom. After that I sat down in the lobby and got my purse ready for the parks. As I was doing that the nice man who checked us in came over and said the operations team wanted to know if I would be interested in a 1 bedroom at Bay Lake Tower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was floored and quickly accepted. I still can't believe we get to stay here all week, it's amazing! We are waiting for a bus to Epcot right now, the only ones waiting for a bus at all. The place does not seem busy. I'm excited to see how park crowds compare to shortly after opening. Oh boy though am I still so excited about this surprise upgrade!


We also checked in on Monday at the Contemporary and our room also wasn't ready as requested.  No pixie dust for us but we loved our room anyway and I'm happy for you!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I mean, the reservations blends right into their specific day pricing. It doesn’t mean you can’t walk up to the ticket booth, buy tickets, and walk in. It gives them at least a little bit of a heads up on what crowds may look like. It doesn’t impede on park hopping either. I don’t see this as a bad thing, at all. If everyone was ok booking dinner 180 days in advance, this is no different. Once capacity increases and gets back to normal, this is a non issue



Yes, exactly. Non issue, IMO once capacity is  back to normal save for maybe local APs who may be prevented for some reason from the spontaneous visits they were used to (although I have a hard time seeing how with full capacity).

Picking a park reservation in advance is so much easier than planning FP+, maybe even easier than dining.


----------



## skeeter31

In case anyone is waiting up for the rocket launch tonight, they’ve been in a holding pattern since 9:59pm EST due to a heater issue. The launch window is from 2:12-6:25am overnight into tomorrow morning. So it’s looking highly unlikely 2:12 is happening, I’d assume however long they‘re holding is how long off of 2:12 the launch will occur. We’re at almost 2 hours of hold currently. So my plans have changed from waiting up for the launch to waking up early for the launch. 
Keep checking @ulalaunch on twitter for launch updates.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yes, exactly. Non issue, IMO once capacity is  back to normal save for maybe local APs who may be prevented for some reason from the spontaneous visits they were used to (although I have a hard time seeing how with full capacity).
> 
> Picking a park reservation in advance is so much easier than planning FP+, maybe even easier than dining.



I don’t even think locals will have an issue. As expected, the article is being blown out of proportion. Park Hopping is something that will never go away permanently. It’s a circumstance of the situation. 2 months ago people were furious that you could no longer plan dining reservations half a year in advance. Now picking a park, that you could easily change, is the end of the world? I’m debating on switching my reservation for TOMORROW, because I can. It’s honestly not that big of a deal. Capacity isn’t always going to be limited to under 10,000 people when they can fit close to 10x that in 2 of their parks at full capacity. We may not be able to see the finish line right now, and it might be hard to believe one even exists, but it does. Disney WILL be back to all its glory, with a few minor changes that will barely, if at all, impede on a guests experience.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> I mean, the reservations blends right into their specific day pricing. It doesn’t mean you can’t walk up to the ticket booth, buy tickets, and walk in. It gives them at least a little bit of a heads up on what crowds may look like. It doesn’t impede on park hopping either. I don’t see this as a bad thing, at all. If everyone was ok booking dinner 180 days in advance, this is no different. Once capacity increases and gets back to normal, this is a non issue


This is all fine for regular visitors. I'm not so sure first time visitors who may already have been daunted by the planning needed for wdw will be so ok with it.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> And in the future, that shouldn’t be a problem, once capacity limits are lifted after the pandemic.


But if that's the case and a higher percentage of visitors are leaving it until night before or even on the day to make the reservation then the whole thing becomes irrelevant because it doesn't give disney the planning tool they hoped for.

I personally think it will eventually be dropped. Maybe not for at least another year, but eventually it will.


----------



## Leigh L

Mit88 said:


> I don’t even think locals will have an issue. As expected, the article is being blown out of proportion. Park Hopping is something that will never go away permanently. It’s a circumstance of the situation. 2 months ago people were furious that you could no longer plan dining reservations half a year in advance. Now picking a park, that you could easily change, is the end of the world? I’m debating on switching my reservation for TOMORROW, because I can. It’s honestly not that big of a deal. Capacity isn’t always going to be limited to under 10,000 people when they can fit close to 10x that in 2 of their parks at full capacity. We may not be able to see the finish line right now, and it might be hard to believe one even exists, but it does. Disney WILL be back to all its glory, with a few minor changes that will barely, if at all, impede on a guests experience.


I swapped my park day when we were down there the morning of, easy peasy. Going forward, I think park reservations are manageable once capacity limits are lifted.
One issue I wondered about was when dining fully reopens and those hard to get ADRs might mean a lot of juggling of park days if people can't align ADRs with the same park. Not a huge deal, just another step though.

Dining, I totally love the 60-day - I really hope they keep it! It would also probably eliminate a lot of hard ADRs to get since people won't be booking 3 for the same restaurant 180 days out until they decide what day they are going to which park.  Thinking it through, park reservations might have some good ripple effects, lol. 

If they do keep the park reservation system, my one wish would be for a modify button rather than a straight out cancel and rebook.


----------



## yulilin3

If the reservation system is still open at full capacity will it even matter? Look at SW, they have a reservation system that they don't even check anymore because the park is no where near the limited capacity so even though I book a reservation when i go i don't even have to show it.  If Disney is operating at full capacity once again the only times when it'll be needed would be for Christmas. New year's and maybe Easter,  4th of July
Unless full capacity would still mean limited capacity for local aps


----------



## Mit88

Anyone know if Polynesian guests are still allowed to use the GF fitness center, or is that currently off limits?


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> This is all fine for regular visitors. I'm not so sure first time visitors who may already have been daunted by the planning needed for wdw will be so ok with it.



It's a heck of a lot easier than picking fast passes...


----------



## jkh36619

So when the hoping comes back, do I need to plan my hop in advance?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> It's a heck of a lot easier than picking fast passes...



Way easier to plan and easier to switch up. So much easier for unexperienced planners to say, yeah we’ll go to MK today, than saying okay we’ll be in Fantasyland at 10:15-12:15 with FP lunch at 12:30, another fastpass at 1:30, plan a pool break 60 days out (hope it’s nice out), etc. The planning downtime portion ahead of time is the only part of FP+ planning that still annoys me as an experienced planner.

Would be really cool if reservations gave Disney the crowd control aspect of FP+ they desired while giving guests an INCLUDED WITH TICKET (genie do you hear me? That’s my wish) day of FP like program, comparable to Disneyland’s maybe.


----------



## Jennasis

Did he perhaps mean the park reservation is here as long as Covid is? It seems needlessly clunky and burdensome for Disney's already bloated and glitchy IT system. Just more stuff to break and crash and confuse guests.

But don't worry...its magical!


----------



## skeeter31

jkh36619 said:


> So when the hoping comes back, do I need to plan my hop in advance?


No one knows. That will be a mystery with park reservations. Whether they’ll be able to know the second you leave your first park and you then get the ability to book your second for the day, or if you’ll have to book them ahead of time.


----------



## skeeter31

Jennasis said:


> Did he perhaps mean the park reservation is here as long as Covid is? It seems needlessly clunky and burdensome for Disney's already bloated and glitchy IT system. Just more stuff to break and crash and confuse guests.
> 
> But don't worry...its magical!


No, he clearly stated that it’s something that will come out of the pandemic to stay.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> It's a heck of a lot easier than picking fast passes...



This is how it may work...

When capacity and normalcy returns, the reservation system will need to include some type of FP+ system to getting on the E-ticket rides.  If you are able to flip your reservation around willy-nilly, it could effect your E-ticket opportunity.  Backing out in the last minute, will get you into another park, but at a cost of a FP with a major attraction.

"Your early reservation guarantees you a chance to ride Guardians of the Galaxy, Remy's Ratatouille, or blah blah blah).  Please select your preference and time slot."


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Hollywood Studios now vs week 2 - my thoughts 

We took an uber shortly before 9 because the contemporary bus line did not look promising. Had to wait a bit at the parking gate but they started moving around 910. By 930, we were sitting at a shaded table waiting for 10am having a mickey pretzel and cheese (the breakfast of champions). 
I was successful and got boarding group 2. 

There wasn't as much cheering and celebration as last time when everyone got their groups, but the park did stall to a standstill at 10. We were immediately called and headed over. Rise was awesome as always. We didnt have to go through many switchbacks and were on extremely quickly which surprised me. Missed out on the cool queue stuff but got to ride faster so it was a decent tradeoff. 

Wait time wise, much longer than the 2nd week. Much. The walk ons just were not happening here. Midway mania posted 15 waited 20. Line was back to Toy Story Land entrance. MFSR line was past the milk stand. Posted 35min, took about 40. MMRR posted 60 took 65. It made me miss fastpass. We never used to actually "wait" near an hour for things with good use of the FP system. It was also very hot and the longer outdoor lines lacked shade. We walked on to TSMM and MFSR multiple times in July. MMRR was under 30min then as well. 

Had lunch at Docking Bay (I also did this last time and did not care for it) and my mobile order was ready very quickly around 2pm. It was a good 15min wait in July so that was nice. 

Oga's was as nice as before. We did have to wait almost 20min outside after our reservation time to get in though. That didn't happen in July. 

There were definitely just more people around in general. A very different vibe from the other parks and a significant difference from the first 2 weeks. A good HS day but don't expect walk ons everywhere, even during the week. The few rare times we saw MFSR posted at 25 the line still stretched behind Ogas.

We did boathouse for dinner which was great and wanted to shop afterwards but a few of the stores we wanted (ex Tommy Bahama and Lilly Pulitzer) were already closed before 8pm. We ended up calling it an early night and not buying anything. The shortened store hours are kind of a bummer!

The pool at BLT is still super nice and not crowded. Love it! Headed to MK today.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

I'm wondering if they intend to firmly link capacity/resort reservations with ticket price in this way...i.e. if you can see ahead of time that higher-priced days are also lowest capacity and that's something guests are willing to pay for I wouldn't be surprised if it turns into this.


----------



## Mit88

There’s really no need for the IT to be any better. Don’t get me wrong, that needs to be addressed, but we saw what happened when the reservations first went live. IT couldn’t handle it, but nothing filled up, so it didn’t really make a difference. The only people having an issue getting in, are APs, and that’s purely because of the limited capacity. Expand the capacity and it becomes a non issue


----------



## Marionnette

I think it could present a challenge if they have both park reservations and FP+ in place once hopping resumes. Would guests have to wait until “day of” to select their park to hop to? What if you only managed to get late afternoon or evening FP+ at the e-ticket attraction at your original park? Can you keep those and pick a different park for the morning? Or will you have to wait until you’ve used those FP+ before you can hop?

I have to say that it was refreshing to not have to work on FP+ this week for my trip in October. I wouldn’t care if it ever returned. The ADR thing for 9 people was enough frustration for me.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Hollywood Studios now vs week 2 - my thoughts
> 
> We took an uber shortly before 9 because the contemporary bus line did not look promising. Had to wait a bit at the parking gate but they started moving around 910. By 930, we were sitting at a shaded table waiting for 10am having a mickey pretzel and cheese (the breakfast of champions).
> I was successful and got boarding group 2.
> 
> There wasn't as much cheering and celebration as last time when everyone got their groups, but the park did stall to a standstill at 10. We were immediately called and headed over. Rise was awesome as always. We didnt have to go through many switchbacks and were on extremely quickly which surprised me. Missed out on the cool queue stuff but got to ride faster so it was a decent tradeoff.
> 
> Wait time wise, much longer than the 2nd week. Much. The walk ons just were not happening here. Midway mania posted 15 waited 20. Line was back to Toy Story Land entrance. MFSR line was past the milk stand. Posted 35min, took about 40. MMRR posted 60 took 65. It made me miss fastpass. We never used to actually "wait" near an hour for things with good use of the FP system. It was also very hot and the longer outdoor lines lacked shade. We walked on to TSMM and MFSR multiple times in July. MMRR was under 30min then as well.
> 
> Had lunch at Docking Bay (I also did this last time and did not care for it) and my mobile order was ready very quickly around 2pm. It was a good 15min wait in July so that was nice.
> 
> Oga's was as nice as before. We did have to wait almost 20min outside after our reservation time to get in though. That didn't happen in July.
> 
> There were definitely just more people around in general. A very different vibe from the other parks and a significant difference from the first 2 weeks. A good HS day but don't expect walk ons everywhere, even during the week. The few rare times we saw MFSR posted at 25 the line still stretched behind Ogas.
> 
> We did boathouse for dinner which was great and wanted to shop afterwards but a few of the stores we wanted (ex Tommy Bahama and Lilly Pulitzer) were already closed before 8pm. We ended up calling it an early night and not buying anything. The shortened store hours are kind of a bummer!
> 
> The pool at BLT is still super nice and not crowded. Love it! Headed to MK today.


I haven't read many reports from Oga's, are all the tables being used? like are there people still at the bar, at the bar type tables and then sitting down?


----------



## Mit88

Marionnette said:


> I think it could present a challenge if they have both park reservations and FP+ in place once hopping resumes. Would guests have to wait until “day of” to select their park to hop to? What if you only managed to get late afternoon or evening FP+ at the e-ticket attraction at your original park? Can you keep those and pick a different park for the morning? Or will you have to wait until you’ve used those FP+ before you can hop?
> 
> I have to say that it was refreshing to not have to work on FP+ this week for my trip in October. I wouldn’t care if it ever returned. The ADR thing for 9 people was enough frustration for me.



FP+ is done forever. The genie will be the new ride reservation system. How that works is anyone’s guess


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

yulilin3 said:


> I haven't read many reports from Oga's, are all the tables being used? like are there people still at the bar, at the bar type tables and then sitting down?


Yes but there are very few people at the bar. It looked like the standing tables were all in use but one party per, same with booths. The standing tables are fairly distanced anyway though and you could tell they weren't placing large groups next to eachother. The booths are set into the wall in a way so those are divided anyway. The bar only sat 2 on each side. We were at the bar this time and last time, opposite sides though which was nice! 

Very socially distanced. You can tell that it would be a lot more crowded under normal circumstances. It looked to me like they were putting larger parties in the booths and trying to put small groups of 2-3 at the standing tables, then solos and couples at the bar. That way there were not many people "on the floor" and there was a lot of open area if that makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> FP+ is done forever. The genie will be the new ride reservation system. How that works is anyone’s guess


I expect some sort of paid offering.


----------



## yulilin3

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Yes but there are very few people at the bar. It looked like the standing tables were all in use but one party per, same with booths. The standing tables are fairly distanced anyway though and you could tell they weren't placing large groups next to eachother. The booths are set into the wall in a way so those are divided anyway. The bar only sat 2 on each side. We were at the bar this time and last time, opposite sides though which was nice!
> 
> Very socially distanced. You can tell that it would be a lot more crowded under normal circumstances. It looked to me like they were putting larger parties in the booths and trying to put small groups of 2-3 at the standing tables, then solos and couples at the bar. That way there were not many people "on the floor" and there was a lot of open area if that makes sense.


thanks, I have been to Oga's many times so I know how crowded it gets, glad they are using the space in a smart way


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I expect some sort of paid offering.



I unfortunately agree. Wishes ain’t free (or cheap).


----------



## Alynw

rteetz said:


> I expect some sort of paid offering.



Agree. Maybe something similar to maxpass with pay options.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> This is how it may work...
> 
> When capacity and normalcy returns, the reservation system will need to include some type of FP+ system to getting on the E-ticket rides.  If you are able to flip your reservation around willy-nilly, it could effect your E-ticket opportunity.  Backing out in the last minute, will get you into another park, but at a cost of a FP with a major attraction.
> 
> "Your early reservation guarantees you a chance to ride Guardians of the Galaxy, Remy's Ratatouille, or blah blah blah).  Please select your preference and time slot."


I don’t think it’ll be that involved. Especially since FP+ as we know it is no more. As others are stating, most likely FP will return as a paid add on, not tied into the park reservation system. I don’t think Disney will want to “punish” people by denying them E-ticket rides for hopping once everything is back to normal. They’re going to want to encourage hopping again for more spending and the cost of buying a hopper. The park reservation system will just be a data tracker for Disney once everything is normal, and will really only be a capacity issue on 2-3 days a year for really only MK and possibly HS.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> This is all fine for regular visitors. I'm not so sure first time visitors who may already have been daunted by the planning needed for wdw will be so ok with it.



Maybe it gets incorprated with the Genie that takes care of it for people that don't want to do the planning or your TA will take care of it

Obviously for people that do zero research before coming it will be something else to have to deal with but same as now that if you just show up for your first trip with no research you will have issues


----------



## Mit88

We may also see more boarding group style systems for rides. Maybe not Rat, but I’d bet at least TRON has it, and possibly guardians as well.


----------



## Jennasis

skeeter31 said:


> No, he clearly stated that it’s something that will come out of the pandemic to stay.


Barf.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> If the reservation system is still open at full capacity will it even matter? Look at SW, they have a reservation system that they don't even check anymore because the park is no where near the limited capacity so even though I book a reservation when i go i don't even have to show it.  If Disney is operating at full capacity once again the only times when it'll be needed would be for Christmas. New year's and maybe Easter,  4th of July
> Unless full capacity would still mean limited capacity for local aps



I could see them still using it some to drive crowds (particularly locals/day of) to the lower crowded park.

So if DHS stays like this maybe once it gets to 80% capacity (or some level) then it is blocked for passholders (or maybe to most passholders, maybe platinum or something it won't apply to).  So you still maybe have some limitations but it is just when they parks are pretty crowded (so, say, 20% of the time), not consistently


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


> I expect some sort of paid offering.


#2020 #thankscoronavirus


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> #2020 #thankscoronavirus


No, this was in the works well prior to this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> #2020 #thankscoronavirus


the paid option has been rumored for a long time, pre covid for sure


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> No, this was in the works well prior to this year.



Yep. I know I was happy to get a trip in before it was all rumoured to roll out. That obviously worked out well


----------



## Mit88

If people buy it (Maxpass) enough at DLR to raise the price annually, it was inevitable it would make its was to WDW in some form or another eventually


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> the paid option has been rumored for a long time, pre covid for sure


Of course...and the crazy of 2020 gave them the go ahead to sock it to us now.


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> Of course...and the crazy of 2020 gave them the go ahead to sock it to us now.


Nobody said it was debuting this year. I don’t think it will come until capacity/attendance rebounds a bit.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> I know everyone gets the Disney feels from this fella... but I‘m thinking that opinion is gonna change in a few months...


It is easy to be loved when you don't get blamed for any of the hard choices that have to be made.  That blame goes to the guy perceived to be running the thing.  Josh is in that position now, but I assume Chapek will continue to get blamed for all those decisions even though Iger somehow didn't take the major flak when Chapek was running Parks, Resorts and Entertainment.  

I like Josh and think it is great he is running the division.  I just think Chapek took way too much flak when he was running the division.  Chapek operated with the budget and revenue targets that Bob Iger mandated.  It, also, didn't help that Iger thought he was a creative person and inserted himself into the creative process of what went into the parks.

I think the best thing for Disney going forward both in the parks and for the company as a whole is that unlike Iger, Chapek realizes he isn't a creative visionary.


----------



## Mit88

Covid or not, paid fastpass probably would have come with the release of the Genie in Fall/Winter 2020


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


> Nobody said it was debuting this year. I don’t think it will come until capacity/attendance rebounds a bit.


My pessimism is strong....though i suspect they'll unveil it next year because thats when my next trip is.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Covid or not, paid fastpass probably would have come with the release of the Genie in Fall/Winter 2020


Agreed, paid FP was going to debut either 2020 or 2021 regardless of COVID.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

So with the park reservation system sticking around long term ...

Do we really think it will be easy to change parks last minute when capacity increases? I don’t think they’ll be filling parks to the capacity like they used to anytime soon ... or really ever again. I’m concerned that there will be more demand but still limited capacity.

We will adjust to whatever the system is, as we always do. We are hoppers and I just can’t wrap my head around pre-planning our 2nd park of the day. We always play our “hop to” park by ear based on what everyone is in the mood for. We always booked our 3 FP for before lunch time, played the rest of the day by ear. I felt comfortable committing to a morning in advance at a park for FP, but I’m not sure how I feel about committing to the rest of the day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Covid or not, paid fastpass probably would have come with the release of the Genie in Fall/Winter 2020



I think this too and it’s why I was glad to be going Spring 2020. This was speculated since they announced Genie.


----------



## SMRT-1

Many of you say, "it won't be an issue once capacity returns to normal," but who's to say it will? While it's entirely possible that they will return to full capacity, if they're actively trying to reduce crowds, pre-registering park attendance would let them continue to limit capacity even post-COVID. If they know months in advance how many people plan to attend a park, they can keep a lower-than-normal max capacity, without as much hassle as the current capacity closure procedures. Even if capacity returns to pre-COVID levels, the number of guests will increase as well. Right now, reservations aren't a problem for non-APs because even at the current capacity limits, the supply far exceeds the demand, but once we're past the pandemic and people feel comfortable traveling to WDW, the the demand is going to increase significantly, and it's possible it might not be as easy to get Park Pass reservations as it is currently (although, admittedly, capacity closures rarely happened pre-pandemic, so a return to full capacity will not likely cause issues with reservations).

As for park hopping, it's possible that they see the Park Pass reservation system as a way to allow them to implement tiered park hopping. Buy the 2-park ticket and get 2 reservations per day, etc. Want the equivalent of the previous park hopping? Pay for the 4-park ticket, or maybe even the "premium" 4-park ticket to get unrestricted hopping. In this scenario I see annual passes working in the same way with APs having to pay for higher tiers to get more Park Pass reservations per day.

Just speculation, obviously, but I wouldn't put any of this past Disney execs.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> It is easy to be loved when you don't get blamed for any of the hard choices that have to be made.  That blame goes to the guy perceived to be running the thing.  Josh is in that position now, but I assume Chapek will continue to get blamed for all those decisions even though Iger somehow didn't take the major flak when Chapek was running Parks, Resorts and Entertainment.
> 
> I like Josh and think it is great he is running the division.  I just think Chapek took way too much flak when he was running the division.  Chapek operated with the budget and revenue targets that Bob Iger mandated.  It, also, didn't help that Iger thought he was a creative person and inserted himself into the creative process of what went into the parks.
> 
> I think the best thing for Disney going forward both in the parks and for the company as a whole is that unlike Iger, Chapek realizes he isn't a creative visionary.


For me personally it's just D'Amaro's personality, he seems like he genuinely cares about the company, the guests and more importantly, the CM. He is approachable and when you talk to him it seems like he is actually listening.  With the CM he's the same way, walking around all departments and asking questions and stopping to listen. 
Chapek doesn't have any of that, the one time I saw him at the park he was surrounded by guest relations people, also he's not the best at public speaking
Those are things that resonate with people, beyond the financial and operational decisions either one takes. Obviously those are important but at first glance and at first listen it's hard not to go to the Josh camp


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> So with the park reservation system sticking around long term ...
> 
> Do we really think it will be easy to change parks last minute when capacity increases? I don’t think they’ll be filling parks to the capacity like they used to anytime soon ... or really ever again. I’m concerned that there will be more demand but still limited capacity.
> 
> We will adjust to whatever the system is, as we always do. We are hoppers and I just can’t wrap my head around pre-planning our 2nd park of the day. We always play our “hop to” park by ear based on what everyone is in the mood for. We always booked our 3 FP for before lunch time, played the rest of the day by ear. I felt comfortable committing to a morning in advance at a park for FP, but I’m not sure how I feel about committing to the rest of the day.



My pure speculation is they don’t keep capacity capped longer than they need to for safety reasons. I think (hope) they don’t go the route that keeps it capped in order to charge more per guest for less crowded parks.

If capacity isn’t capped and returns to what it was, reservations should be nothing to worry about save for a few days in MK.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Honestly people freaked out with reservations when they came out. It was a huge deal as we all know, complete with hours even days of stress booking them, people booking their days in 2021 just incase, people stressing about having to book park days insanely far out (because they were allowed to do so), and so far except for offsite APs who are bound by the restrictions Disney has placed specifically on them, the worries amounted to nothing.

I’m not worried about reservations sticking around indefinitely until they prove we need to be worried.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Covid or not, paid fastpass probably would have come with the release of the Genie in Fall/Winter 2020


I think if it was that close to happening we would have more solid rumors on what it was going to look like.  I think it has probably been tentatively pushed back to September 27, 2021 and COVID has them questioning what they exactly want the final paid up charge product to be.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Nobody said it was debuting this year. I don’t think it will come until capacity/attendance rebounds a bit.


No they’ll wait to capacity  is such that the parks are obnoxiously crowded again & then ppl will be happy to pay for FP.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> No they’ll wait to capacity  is such that the parks are obnoxiously crowded again & then ppl will be happy to pay for FP.



I think you’re exactly right. People aren’t going to pay for a FP program right now, and Disney would look very greedy by doing so


----------



## mattpeto

The paid FP+ system of some kind is likely coming, but don't ignore the Bubble perk part of it.  Disney will need to protect and maintain it's Bubble advantage. 

I really believe there will be some FP+ attraction advantage by being in the Bubble.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We went to HS yesterday for the first time in months and it was as crowded as I expected based on photos and reports on the AP FB group. We still haven't ridden Rise and wanted a shot at it but didn't want to spend all day in the heat/crowds so we arrived around 1pm to see if we could get the 2pm drop.

I've have avoided Oga's due to crowding pre-COVID and decided now would be the time to try it. Grabbing a reservation for that is by far the hardest right now IMO but once I saw the tiny crowd inside, it made sense. We were seated in a booth, I'm sure because we had a baby with us and the standing table/bar would have been impossible. We LOVED it. Our waitress was attentive and very friendly and it gave us a break from the heat at 2pm and a chance to feed a bottle in a comfy space. We both liked our drinks, too! We only waited 5 minutes past our time. 

We got group 78 (backup) and did not get on the ride. Oh well.

MMRR sat at 50 minutes from the time we got there until we left so we finally jumped in line and it was 35 min, including a cleaning. 

DH rode RnR, posted at 30 but he was off the ride in 15. Since he's super tall, he loved not having a single rider sat with him. 

TSM posted 10 minutes and we waited closer to 15.

For us, HS is not a must-see (and definitely not an all-day park) because there are only 2 rides our child can ride but it was fun to spend 4-5 hours at. We'll try again next month and see if we can get a boarding group.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> The paid FP+ system of some kind is likely coming, but don't ignore the Bubble perk part of it.  Disney will need to protect and maintain it's Bubble advantage.
> 
> I really believe there will be some FP+ attraction advantage by being in the Bubble.



I hope there will be.

At the same time, the bubble existed before there was a FP+ advantage tied to it, and the only major in park perk was EMH. I don’t think they without a doubt need to give an advantage to onsite guests with a paid program. Again I hope they do, but am not convinced it’s anything close to certain. FP+ played no part in our decisions to stay in the bubble literally our entire vacation since DME came on the scene, I’m sure we’re not alone in being drawn onsite for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## dlavender

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hope there will be.
> 
> At the same time, the bubble existed before there was a FP+ advantage tied to it, and the only major in park perk was EMH. I don’t think they without a doubt need to give an advantage to onsite guests with a paid program. Again I hope they do, but am not convinced it’s anything close to certain. FP+ played no part in our decisions to stay in the bubble literally our entire vacation since DME came on the scene, I’m sure we’re not alone in being drawn onsite for a multitude of reasons.



I'm with you on that. They even charged club level $50 per person per day if they wanted 90 day advantage. 

EMH was a lure until they got rid of it. 60 day was a lure but then you could get the same benefit from a much cheaper hotel in the springs. 

When crowds return, I don't know how much they really need a FP benefit for on site guests. A few years ago for those rates I thought they absolutely did. But that was proven to be false when the extras were taken away and prices still steadily climbed while they stayed packed. Maybe 1 FP for the deluxes but outside of that I wouldn't be surprised to not see much of an advantage. Maybe a 10% off coupon for same day FP purchases, lol.


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> It’s not him saying park hopping will never return, it’s him saying the park reservation system is here to stay. They’ll merge park hopping into the park reservation system, it’ll just be a question of how it’s optimized in that system. Park hopping will be back.


Yeah, it’s more of a when than if Park Hopping returns. It’s a huge revenue generator for them that costs them virtually nothing. It costs them just as much for you to spend 10 hours in MK vs. 5 hours in DAK and 5 hours in Epcot. Plus, I believe they have data to backup the idea that PH guests stay in the parks longer each day. I’d imagine when it returns it will work similar to how fourth FP+s did. Remember that DPPS uses FP+‘s framework. The problem now likely is that they just don’t have enough spots to guarantee someone will have the option of opt for a second park later in the day.


yulilin3 said:


> If the reservation system is still open at full capacity will it even matter? Look at SW, they have a reservation system that they don't even check anymore because the park is no where near the limited capacity so even though I book a reservation when i go i don't even have to show it.  If Disney is operating at full capacity once again the only times when it'll be needed would be for Christmas. New year's and maybe Easter,  4th of July
> Unless full capacity would still mean limited capacity for local aps


Yeah, I’d imagine availability will be relatively easy day-or, especially for visiting one park per day. If they’re going to command $60 for a PH add-on, there better be parks available to hop to every day. I’d imagine they’ll be some difficulty around Christmas/NYE but nothing that a few weeks of pre-planning wouldn’t be able to mitigate. Of course, the AP bucket is a wildcard. Will they give it disproportionately less space to “cap” the number of AP holders in the park? These are the questions that do make me a little nervous but I think they’ll figure out a happy medium. The system for the FlexPass at DL seems to work very well.



Marionnette said:


> I think it could present a challenge if they have both park reservations and FP+ in place once hopping resumes. Would guests have to wait until “day of” to select their park to hop to? What if you only managed to get late afternoon or evening FP+ at the e-ticket attraction at your original park? Can you keep those and pick a different park for the morning? Or will you have to wait until you’ve used those FP+ before you can hop?
> 
> I have to say that it was refreshing to not have to work on FP+ this week for my trip in October. I wouldn’t care if it ever returned. The ADR thing for 9 people was enough frustration for me.


When you look at MaxPass at DL vs FP+ at WDW, each management team took the basic FP service in two very different directions. Even within the a Company, it’s clear that MaxPass is a far more popular, easier, and directly profitable system. Does that mean you’ll see MaxPass in its current form exported to WDW? Not necessarily, but I think it has illuminated the shortcomings of FP+. It’s clear Mr. Chapek doesn’t share the same enthusiasm for MyMagic+ that Mr. Staggs did, so you can expect FP+ not to be a huge consideration/worry for WDW leadership as they expand this reservation system. As with many of the WDW changes in the pandemic, I find it helpful to look at what Shanghai is doing. It hardly got a mention stateside, but they quietly removed FP entirely back in June. They also introduced a Standby Pass (essentially a virtual queue during peak hours from 12pm to 5pm), and bolstered the pricing on their Disney Premier Access offering (essentially paid FP). Is that’s what going to happen at WDW? Not necessarily. Each park has taken a unique approach based on their operational needs and limitations as well as their local market. I’d expect WDW’s to be different but follow the same principles.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> It's a heck of a lot easier than picking fast passes...


Fast passes aren't actually necessary though. I'm sure a fairly high % of visitors don't bother with fast passes at all. On my last visit in 2018 I think the only fast pass we bothered to use was for frozen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Yeah, it’s more of a when than if Park Hopping returns. It’s a huge revenue generator for them that costs them virtually nothing. It costs them just as much for you to spend 10 hours in MK vs. 5 hours in DAK and 5 hours in Epcot. Plus, I believe they have data to backup the idea that PH guests stay in the parks longer each day. I’d imagine when it returns it will work similar to how fourth FP+s did. Remember that DPPS uses FP+‘s framework. The problem now likely is that they just don’t have enough spots to guarantee someone will have the option of opt for a second park later in the day.
> 
> Yeah, I’d imagine availability will be relatively easy day-or, especially for visiting one park per day. If they’re going to command $60 for a PH add-on, there better be parks available to hop to every day. I’d imagine they’ll be some difficulty around Christmas/NYE but nothing that a few weeks of pre-planning wouldn’t be able to mitigate. Of course, the AP bucket is a wildcard. Will they give it disproportionately less space to “cap” the number of AP holders in the park? These are the questions that do make me a little nervous but I think they’ll figure out a happy medium. The system for the FlexPass at DL seems to work very well.
> 
> 
> When you look at MaxPass at DL vs FP+ at WDW, each management team took the basic FP service in two very different directions. Even within the a Company, it’s clear that MaxPass is a far more popular, easier, and directly profitable system. Does that mean you’ll see MaxPass in its current form exported to WDW? Not necessarily, but I think it has illuminated the shortcomings of FP+. It’s clear Mr. Chapek doesn’t share the same enthusiasm for MyMagic+ that Mr. Staggs did, so you can expect FP+ not to be a huge consideration/worry for WDW leadership as they expand this reservation system. As with many of the WDW changes in the pandemic, I find it helpful to look at what Shanghai is doing. It hardly got a mention stateside, but they quietly removed FP entirely back in June. They also introduced a Standby Pass (essentially a virtual queue during peak hours from 12pm to 5pm), and bolstered the pricing on their Disney Premier Access offering (essentially paid FP). Is that’s what going to happen at WDW? Not necessarily. Each park has taken a unique approach based on their operational needs and limitations as well as their local market. I’d expect WDW’s to be different but follow the same principles.


I don’t see it working as a 4th FP. That is too much money to spend for the hope you can make a day of reservation for a second park.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> The paid FP+ system of some kind is likely coming, but don't ignore the Bubble perk part of it.  Disney will need to protect and maintain it's Bubble advantage.
> 
> I really believe there will be some FP+ attraction advantage by being in the Bubble.



I could see them including some FPs as part of packages

So if we think of the FP bundles like the sell at Shanghai Disneyland maybe your stay at a Value includes a basic FP bundle, Moderate a standard bundle and Deluxe a premium bundle

This way it is added into the cost of your package and provides a savings vs buying separate


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t see it working as a 4th FP. That is too much money to spend for the hope you can make a day of reservation for a second park.


That certainly would be a concern. The hope would be that when park capacity is at normal levels, day-of availability wouldn’t be a concern for like 360 days of the year. What they do in the interim or what they would do as an alternative would be interesting.


----------



## RamblingMad

Costco has a deal now for Riviera on their website. I clicked through the deal with some random March dates. I see park hoppers as an option. Is park hopping coming back next year?


----------



## SMRT-1

RamblingMad said:


> Costco has a deal now for Riviera on their website. I clicked through the deal with some random March dates. I see park hoppers as an option. Is park hopping coming back next year?


The park hopper option has been available for 2021 tickets since Disney started selling 2021 packages back in June. We don't know for sure when it will return, though. Disney has only said that they expect park hopping to return "at a later date."


----------



## Mit88

My first ride of the pandemic era. Because, what else would I ride first. 

Posted Wait Time was 10 minutes. Waited almost 2.5 hours


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 522075
> 
> 
> 
> My first ride of the pandemic era. Because, what else would I ride first.



I could not love this more . Enjoy!


----------



## Mit88

Magic Kingdom is far from dead. I’ve seen it less busy pre-covid. The lines are shorter, but there’s still a lot of people walking around


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/08/fall-fun-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/08/fall-fun-at-magic-kingdom-park/



"Festive Halloween-themed merchandise will be available in select locations around the park. Featured items include a new spirit jersey, Loungefly backpack and candy-swirl Minnie Mouse headband, along with a selection of apparel inspired by Disney Villains and more.  "

Treats, merchandise, decorations - all things easily repeatable for Christmas if they do indeed cancel the party.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ts-at-walt-disney-world-resort-parks-edition/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ts-at-walt-disney-world-resort-parks-edition/


pumpkin spiced waffle sundae.....YAY!!!
I've never typed so fast to grab park reservations for the 15th


----------



## AmberMV

We got back from a 3 day visit (1.5 hour drive for us) yesterday and now that I've had some time to decompress I wanted to give me AP Preview vs Late August comparison briefly.  *Definitely* more crowded.  AP Preview at MK was a ghost town, and everything was a walk on. Aug 24 at MK FantasyLand was jam packed.  Lines not ridiculous but not walk ons either. There were a lot more instances of noses showing, lack of distancing, just a LOT more people.  It looked much closer to February 2020 than it did to AP Preview in July.  That's just for Fantasyland though.  Adventureland was pretty empty.  Hub and Main Street had more people but not jam packed like February was.  Still managed to get this shot of my husband and 3 toddlers behind the castle which was impossible in February:

Day 1 was driving to Orlando after breakfast from west central FL and checking into Contemporary then we headed to MK.  Pinnochio Haus mobile order was a breeze.  Small World line wrapped outside and varied between 15-25 min but actual was about 10-15.  Pirates said 15 min and was more like 10.

Day 2 was Hollywood Studios. Breakfast at Chef Mickey's at Contemporary was very quick and efficient with the bring-to-your-table-"buffet", no characters. We got in the park at 9:45am and did diaper and bathroom stop while waiting for 10am RotR BG.  I was on my own to get the BG as my husband doesn't have a MDE account.  I got BG 14 and it said 80 minute estimated return.  It was a little over 1 hour before we were called and we did rider swap.  Hub did Star Tours while we waited and line for MFSM was posted 35 so we decided we'd do it next time.  RotR was AWESOME, and I did cry tears of joy lol. It's so immersive, I loved it.  Hub went after lunch with his rider swap and liked it but his fave is still FoP.  MMRR was a 90 min wait at rope drop, and was posted 50 when we got in line in the early afternoon.  Wasn't nearly that though, maybe 30 min.  Fair warning, it's VERY jerky, watch little kid's heads and faces with the lap bar.  My 2 year old bumped her face on the bar with all the jerking around.  My 2 year old twins did NOT like the ride, they cried the whole time until the end.  We went back to our room after that.

Day 3 was AK and was definitely the quietest of the 3 parks we did. FoP was posted 15 min and was maybe 10 when my hub went first.  Did rider swap again and I walked right on.  Na'Vi was posted 20 and was about 10. Yak & Yeti for lunch was great as always.  Safari was posted 25 and was more like 10. My boys loved it, my girl was d.o.n.e. done.  We left after that.  She basically needed to be held in every line all 3 days so my hub and my arms were pretty sore by the end even though she is petite.

We are glad we have APs because between 3 toddlers, the heat/humidity and making sure everyone kept their masks on we only managed to do 2-3 rides per day plus a sit down meal. Our twins just turned 2 and our "oldest" just turned 3.  It took a good bit of convincing them and bribes to get them to comply with the masks, even though I've been practicing with them every day for over a month at home.  They are just young and don't understand, but I was actually surprised how well they did comply considering their age.  It was only on day 3 when we were leaving anyway that my 2 year old girl had finally had enough of it and wouldn't let us put her mask on but we were walking out of the park anyway by then.

That said, my 3 year old son cried on the drive home because he wanted to stay at the park.  We'll be back in a few weeks staying at OKW for another few days so that calmed him down a bit.  Hope this helps anyone who is looking for info and perspective on how different things are now


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Magic Kingdom is far from dead. I’ve seen it less busy pre-covid. The lines are shorter, but there’s still a lot of people walking around


Yup that's how I felt on Monday.  Fantasyland was packed.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Interesting that most of Epcots treats are only available Halloween day.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/08/fall-fun-at-magic-kingdom-park/





rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ts-at-walt-disney-world-resort-parks-edition/




oh yeahhhhh now THIS is what i'm talking about - those seasonal treats and the decorations - I know it sounds cheesy but man does this make me happy. I won't be there for Halloween but I will be there for Christmas decorations - and I can only assume the precedent is being set. 

And.....*Headless Horseman Rides Again *_(Available at Sunshine Tree Terrace) _– Strawberry DOLE® Whip with Fanta Strawberry and a Headless Horseman Novelty Straw  

looks SUSPICIOUSLY like Redds Revenge which is my all time favorite specialty dole whip treat they've ever had. So this better somehow morph into a Christmas version in November...


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> Yup that's how I felt on Monday.  Fantasyland was packed.


Did you notice a lot of school aged kids or were they all little?  Trying to gauge if it will be less "busy" in 2 weeks.


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> Did you notice a lot of school aged kids or were they all little?  Trying to gauge if it will be less "busy" in 2 weeks.


School aged.  I really thought it would be much less busy considering school "restarted" but I guess with all the virtual classrooms kids are just going to the parks with their parents instead of learning lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 522075
> 
> 
> 
> My first ride of the pandemic era. Because, what else would I ride first.
> 
> Posted Wait Time was 10 minutes. Waited almost 2.5 hours


This was the only ride we did back to back during our early August trip. Had to do it for the Cruise and Theme Park thread homies!


----------



## Mit88

Yes, a lot of children. More than I expected. Stroller parking by the carousel is a lot fuller than those pictures a few weeks ago with just 1 or 2

I should add, I don’t mean there are just toddlers. School aged kids are the majority. I’d guess around the 7-12 age range is what I’m seeing most of


----------



## mattpeto

chicagoshannon said:


> Interesting that most of Epcots treats are only available Halloween day.



Very interesting takeaway.  Maybe they are trying to spice up Epcot a bit, guessing demand way higher at MK for Halloween.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> School aged.  I really thought it would be much less busy considering school "restarted" but I guess with all the virtual classrooms kids are just going to the parks with their parents instead of learning lol


Isn't school supposed to start in person there soon?  I thought I read something about just a couple week in person delay.  Normally I'd think a lot of those kids were from out of state (a lot of schools don't start until Sept.) but I guess might not be the case this year.


----------



## AmberMV

chicagoshannon said:


> Isn't school supposed to start in person there soon?  I thought I read something about just a couple week in person delay.  Normally I'd think a lot of those kids were from out of state (a lot of schools don't start until Sept.) but I guess might not be the case this year.


Aug 24 was supposed to be start date for many districts.


----------



## Sarahslay

AmberMV said:


> School aged.  I really thought it would be much less busy considering school "restarted" but I guess with all the virtual classrooms kids are just going to the parks with their parents instead of learning lol


I have a lot of friends whose kids haven't gone back to school yet, most have, but even in the town we just moved from that school distrect postponed start of school until next week, as did our neighboring county where we just moved to (ours started back three weeks ago). I'm really not surprised there are still school aged kids roaming around at all, I wouldn't expect to see a drop in that attendance until after labor day.


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> Isn't school supposed to start in person there soon?  I thought I read something about just a couple week in person delay.  Normally I'd think a lot of those kids were from out of state (a lot of schools don't start until Sept.) but I guess might not be the case this year.



Passing by the middle and high schools in Vero this morning, they looked like they were open. Different county, obviously. I can’t know for sure unless I were to ask, but a lot of the family’s seem to be tourists at MK.

PS My no rain streak has ended at ~30 days.


----------



## yulilin3

Orange county started this past Monday


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> "Festive Halloween-themed merchandise will be available in select locations around the park. Featured items include a new spirit jersey, Loungefly backpack and candy-swirl Minnie Mouse headband, along with a selection of apparel inspired by Disney Villains and more.  "
> 
> Treats, merchandise, decorations - all things easily repeatable for Christmas if they do indeed cancel the party.



And I recognize I am cheap, but having these elements included as part of regular day ticket sounds better to me than having to pay for an extra ticket to go to a separate party


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I recognize I am cheap, but having these elements included as part of regular day ticket sounds better to me than having to pay for an extra ticket to go to a separate party


I was thinking about that,  usually most food items are only offered during the parties which means not being able to try everything,  now I'll be able to try a lot more things each time i visit the parks


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/08/fall-fun-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Starts 4 days after we leave.  



mattpeto said:


> "Festive Halloween-themed merchandise will be available in select locations around the park. Featured items include a new spirit jersey, Loungefly backpack and candy-swirl Minnie Mouse headband, along with a selection of apparel inspired by Disney Villains and more.  "
> 
> Treats, merchandise, decorations - all things easily repeatable for Christmas if they do indeed cancel the party.



Most of these items are already in the parks as of last week from many vlogs I've seen!


----------



## Vern60

Here's my pessimistic post for the day 
Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Vern60 said:


> Here's my pessimistic post for the day
> Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
> I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!



Been like this for a while IMO. I give the credit for that largely to the influencers/Instagram culture making walls and highly themed cupcakes marketable.


----------



## RamblingMad

Vern60 said:


> Here's my pessimistic post for the day
> Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
> I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!



After we got off our Disney Cruise, we went to Disney Springs. We went to the Christmas store. My significant others response after looking around was: when did Disney stop selling the good stuff? She complained about the lack of quality merchandise. She’s been bummed about merch ever since.

We also learned that we weren’t WDW people after staying off site and having trouble getting fast passes. Really rubbed us the wrong way. We’ve been DL folks ever since even though all of my childhood nostalgia was tied to WDW in the 80s and 90s. It’s just not the same experience.

We prefer Disney for Halloween. The decorations are great. And we prefer the Christmas cruise.

I’m bummed about the MP ride not happening. Hoping to visit an updated EPCOT.


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> Here's my pessimistic post for the day
> Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
> I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!


Merch and food push has been happening for years now.  Along with that push we've gotten Pandora,  NFL, TSLand and Galaxy's edge, so it's not all about merch and food at all


----------



## rteetz

If anyone needs park passes Disney has opened up availability including Labor Day weekend.


----------



## andyman8

AP friends, get on the Disney Park Pass System right now!


----------



## andyman8

Also, if you’re a Resort Guest, Friday and Saturday of Labor Day weekend are back open for DHS.


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> Merch and food push has been happening for years now.  Along with that push we've gotten Pandora,  NFL, TSLand and Galaxy's edge, so it's not all about merch and food at all


Oh yeah, I won't debate that, in fact I'm probably rather weird in looking forward to riding Remmy one day  (Okay and I just want to see Tron with the LED cover, that should look awesome). It just seems lately I hear so so much about new merch, even on vlogs and the emails!


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> Oh yeah, I won't debate that, in fact I'm probably rather weird in looking forward to riding Remmy one day  (Okay and I just want to see Tron with the LED cover, that should look awesome). It just seems lately I hear so so much about new merch, even on vlogs and the emails!


rides are rides, they don't change, only so many times you can write a story about an attraction or show. Food and merch change with the seasons or festivals or holidays, it's something new to look forward, it creates clicks and excitement every couple of months, it's an easy sell


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> Also, if you’re a Resort Guest, Friday and Saturday of Labor Day weekend are back open for DHS.


I imagine the result of the press conference yesterday, capacity was increased


----------



## Jothmas

Vern60 said:


> Here's my pessimistic post for the day
> Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
> I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!


Yes, but when they took out the arcade and various specialty stores on Main Street, and in Fantasyland and Liberty Square. I was explaining to a teenager last month what Main Street used to be like many years ago.


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> I imagine the result of the press conference yesterday, capacity was increased


Yes, this is the first time I think we know for sure there was an increase in capacity, given that all three buckets were filled on several of those days previously.


----------



## Jothmas

anthony2k7 said:


> Fast passes aren't actually necessary though. I'm sure a fairly high % of visitors don't bother with fast passes at all. On my last visit in 2018 I think the only fast pass we bothered to use was for frozen.


I agree on the people not using fastpass and it has seemed like the craziest thing to me. Countless times I’ve gotten a fastpass for an attraction while in the park, timed within the next hour, and when I go to the attraction I pass a long line of people waiting in standby and I’ve wondered why they weren’t bothering to use fastpass. I’ve been grateful though, since it allows me to get the fastpass and never wait in line for anything, ever, for longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> Yes, this is the first time I think we know for sure there was an increase in capacity, given that all three buckets were filled on several of those days previously.



Next Fri at DHS is really gonna suck now, blah


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Next Fri at DHS is really gonna suck now, blah


we can't complain. We were complaining for lack of availability, so now they opened it up. I know you have friends coming but still


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> we can't complain. We were complaining for lack of availability, so now they opened it up. I know you have friends coming but still



haha I know, I wouldn't be going that weekend if my buddy wasn't coming lol

But yes, outside of that day, i'm excited haha


----------



## MinnieMSue

Labor Day weekend is going to suck. We really wanted to be able to do a lot in MK on Sunday. Not  so worried about Epcot on Saturday but without an option for fast pass MK seems like it will be a mess. Still hoping to have Studios and AK manageable the Tuesday and Wednesday after Labor Day. Oh well. Just need to get away so bad and OH took Florida off the recommended quarantine list so we will be happy to be there. Just hope they don’t make it too big of a crowded mess


----------



## Dentam

MinnieMSue said:


> Labor Day weekend is going to suck. We really wanted to be able to do a lot in MK on Sunday. Not  so worried about Epcot on Saturday but without an option for fast pass MK seems like it will be a mess. Still hoping to have Studios and AK manageable the Tuesday and Wednesday after Labor Day. Oh well. Just need to get away so bad and OH took Florida off the recommended quarantine list so we will be happy to be there. Just hope they don’t make it too big of a crowded mess



Yeah, I'm wondering how crazy it will be also.  Our first park day is AK on Sunday, then Epcot on Labor Day.  Hoping to avoid the worst of the craziness with these two parks instead of MK and HS.  Can you switch your park days around at all?


----------



## Dentam

So, after a million times checking, I finally just scored a reservation for 2 at Oga's!!  Thing is, it is for 7:45pm and the park is listed as closing at 7pm that day.  Oga's is listed as being open until 8pm.  I know there was talk on here about some places staying open after park closing, but it seems like this was based on looking at times listed on the WDW website.  Did Disney ever make an official announcement about this?  Just hoping it isn't a mistake which will cause our reservation to be deleted!  Also, do you think we will be given longer than 15 minutes inside if it is listed as closing at 8?


----------



## Aimeedyan

We closed down MK tonight and were thrilled to see the silhouette artists and the caricature artists were back! The silhouette artists are working from photos, except since I have a 10 month old she was happy to have us just sit in the chair with him. I didn't stop at the caricature but figure they also work off photos.

She said they started back on Monday and she was thrilled to be back at work. 

Side note - how is this picture and frame so dang cheap?!


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> So, after a million times checking, I finally just scored a reservation for 2 at Oga's!!  Thing is, it is for 7:45pm and the park is listed as closing at 7pm that day.  Oga's is listed as being open until 8pm.  I know there was talk on here about some places staying open after park closing, but it seems like this was based on looking at times listed on the WDW website.  Did Disney ever make an official announcement about this?  Just hoping it isn't a mistake which will cause our reservation to be deleted!  Also, do you think we will be given longer than 15 minutes inside if it is listed as closing at 8?


I believe they released more spots for Oga's. A friend is coming the 26 and 27 and has been checking since yesterday and it was all booked, earlier this evening she scored 2 reservation for both days.


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> I believe they released more spots for Oga's. A friend is coming the 26 and 27 and has been checking since yesterday and it was all booked, earlier this evening she scored 2 reservation for both days.



Hmm, so increasing the number of ppl inside at a time?  Do you know how long they are allowing ppl with reservations close to their closing time stay?


----------



## Aimeedyan

We walked on Peter Pan, Haunted, Pooh, Dumbo, and Buzz from 5:45-7 tonight. Could have done more if we didn't have to keep moving the stroller.

We typically avoid T&TC but didn't today. At closing, the crowds looked daunting down Main St but we got on the ferry that was docking when we walked up. Now I will say, no one is social distancing by then and it was a free for all getting off (like the usual cattle drive). I think everyone is just done. There was some interesting mask wearing by that point, too. 

All in all, we much prefer closing it down I think. Last time I went in the morning, I waited 20-25 for rides we walked right on tonight.


----------



## Mit88

Before I commit to DHS tomorrow (because Yullin scared me from keeping my Saturday reservation) what time does the parking lot open, and what’s the idea time to get there in order to make it through security in a good enough time? And what time do they start letting people into the park, and where are you allowed to wander before the parks officially open?


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> Hmm, so increasing the number of ppl inside at a time?  Do you know how long they are allowing ppl with reservations close to their closing time stay?


Supposed to be 45 min,  i didn't say they're increasing the number inside,  we don't know that,  it could be or could be they just released availability today


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Before I commit to DHS tomorrow (because Yullin scared me from keeping my Saturday reservation) what time does the parking lot open, and what’s the idea time to get there in order to make it through security in a good enough time? And what time do they start letting people into the park, and where are you allowed to wander before the parks officially open?


9:15, be at the toll by that time,  the park opens at around the same time


----------



## hertamaniac

Aimeedyan said:


> Now I will say, no one is social distancing by then and it was a free for all getting off (like the usual cattle drive). I think everyone is just done. There was some interesting mask wearing by that point, too.



For clarification, are you saying that getting off the ferry there was no social distancing? Did the CM's attempt to address the situation?


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> Supposed to be 45 min,  i didn't say they're increasing the number inside,  we don't know that,  it could be or could be they just released availability today



I know you didn't, I was asking if you knew - thanks for the info!


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> 9:15, be at the toll by that time,  the park opens at around the same time



The park opens at 915 (not officially, but they let you in?)


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> The park opens at 915 (not officially, but they let you in?)


Yes, as soon as the parking lot opens,  also some attractions start operating early depending on crowds


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Yes, as soon as the parking lot opens,  also some attractions start operating early depending on crowds



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Thank you!


MTFBWY


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> we can't complain. We were complaining for lack of availability, so now they opened it up. I know you have friends coming but still


We must always complain! #Internet


----------



## 1GoldenSun

DGsAtBLT said:


> Been like this for a while IMO. I give the credit for that largely to the influencers/Instagram culture making walls and highly themed cupcakes marketable.


Haha, this reminds me of a time I was at a Halloween party and saw a young woman posing for photos. She was very heavily made-up with styled hair and a skimpy but complicated outfit. She was posing in front of some pumpkins for her boyfriend (maybe) to take her picture with one of the Halloween specialty cupcakes. They spent a long time getting the photo just right, with her holding the cupcake up to her face and doing what can only be described as pouting. When she was fairly sure they'd gotten a good shot she moved out of her pose and tossed the cupcake in the trash.


----------



## midnight star

1GoldenSun said:


> Haha, this reminds me of a time I was at a Halloween party and saw a young woman posing for photos. She was very heavily made-up with styled hair and a skimpy but complicated outfit. She was posing in front of some pumpkins for her boyfriend (maybe) to take her picture with one of the Halloween specialty cupcakes. They spent a long time getting the photo just right, with her holding the cupcake up to her face and doing what can only be described as pouting. When she was fairly sure they'd gotten a good shot she moved out of her pose and tossed the cupcake in the trash.


And this is why I enjoy people watching lol


----------



## RamblingMad

1GoldenSun said:


> Haha, this reminds me of a time I was at a Halloween party and saw a young woman posing for photos. She was very heavily made-up with styled hair and a skimpy but complicated outfit. She was posing in front of some pumpkins for her boyfriend (maybe) to take her picture with one of the Halloween specialty cupcakes. They spent a long time getting the photo just right, with her holding the cupcake up to her face and doing what can only be described as pouting. When she was fairly sure they'd gotten a good shot she moved out of her pose and tossed the cupcake in the trash.



She has to keep her figure


----------



## Aimeedyan

hertamaniac said:


> For clarification, are you saying that getting off the ferry there was no social distancing? Did the CM's attempt to address the situation?



Yes - the voice on the speaker (captain? Driver? I am not sure who that is making announcements...) repeats over and over again to stay on your dot, unload in an orderly fashion, etc but there is not a CM actually down there walking through to make sure people stay put until the dot in front of you moves. The only CM I saw was tying the boat up so everyone just squished to the front like always. It was a bottleneck until we got up past the restrooms. 

They did hold 2nd floor until bottom was cleared.


----------



## birostick

Mit88 said:


> Before I commit to DHS tomorrow (because Yullin scared me from keeping my Saturday reservation) what time does the parking lot open, and what’s the idea time to get there in order to make it through security in a good enough time? And what time do they start letting people into the park, and where are you allowed to wander before the parks officially open?



Went on Wednesday. Got to parking line @ 9.17. Parked @ 9.28. Wasn't anything like the first week or so of opening where it took 40+ mins to park my car and then we had to run to the entrance.


----------



## Tiggr88

1GoldenSun said:


> Haha, this reminds me of a time I was at a Halloween party and saw a young woman posing for photos. She was very heavily made-up with styled hair and a skimpy but complicated outfit. She was posing in front of some pumpkins for her boyfriend (maybe) to take her picture with one of the Halloween specialty cupcakes. They spent a long time getting the photo just right, with her holding the cupcake up to her face and doing what can only be described as pouting. When she was fairly sure they'd gotten a good shot she moved out of her pose and tossed the cupcake in the trash.


Probably Disney Food Blog


----------



## Jennasis

Tiggr88 said:


> Probably Disney Food Blog


AJ doesn't appear (never shows her face) on DFB....and their food pics are typically just the food.


----------



## jpeterson

Jennasis said:


> AJ doesn't appear (never shows her face) on DFB....and their food pics are typically just the food.


If they were extremely manicured nails that's DFB. But that's all we ever see from DFB and their reporters.


----------



## firefly_ris

jpeterson said:


> If they were extremely manicured nails that's DFB. But that's all we ever see from DFB and their reporters.



Yep. I think they just mentioned it because she has a reputation for buying food to photograph and throwing it away.


----------



## jpeterson

firefly_ris said:


> Yep. I think they just mentioned it because she has a reputation for buying food to photograph and throwing it away.


Which they probably do. Or at least try a bite or two and discard the rest. But I'm convinced that every blog that covers any of the food festivals does that to some extent.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

MK now vs 2nd week open - My thoughts ( wow we finally covered all the parks!)

Headed to MK around 10 from BLT. Throughout the day we were able to ride Jungle Cruise (30), Pirates  (25 but was really like 15), Haunted Mansion (30 - stopped for cleaning), Peter Pan (30 - actual about 10), Pooh (15 - actually about 7), Mine train (30 - a very hot 30), Space (20 - actually a walk on), Buzz x5 (10 - actually a walk on), and Little Mermaid (10 - Actual 25). Big thunder was down all day.

Lines are obviously much longer than they were in July based on that, but there are some walk on gems to be found still. In July we walked on nearly everything. There are also more families at the park (probably just from people in general). The stroller parking is no longer so awkward looking with only one stroller in an area. Stores have more people as well but we didn't really find it bothersome. The only truly congested area was around the sale 2020 merch in the emporium. 

We got completely soaked in a heavy downpour while trapped in the outdoor portion of the little mermaid line (at least we weren't hot anymore?). However, we were then surprised with the rainy day cavalcade when we were leaving which was adorable. I consider it worth it. Even if I did look like I just jumped into bay lake afterwards. 

Had lunch at Pecos Bill and mobile ordering was smooth. Lots of available seating and it is nice and cool in there! Dinner at the wave which was amazing, I feel silly for passing that over so many times before. We will definitely be back. We actually thought the food was better than the boathouse (overcooked filet  and homecomin had superior Mac and cheese ). Pool at BLT was still relatively empty yesterday around 5. I think it was 3 families. 

Hanging out doing resort/monorail stuff this morning (Tonga toast I am coming for you) and heading back to Epcot in the later afternoon. We go home tomorrow which is a big bummer, this has been an awesome trip!!! I am also forever spoiled by this 1 bedroom villa. We were interested in DVC anyway and wow this little trial run really has us sold on the idea now.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> AJ doesn't appear (never shows her face) on DFB....and their food pics are typically just the food.


she's almost never here, she sends people to take pics of the food and taste them and then she does the voiceover in Texas


----------



## CJK

yulilin3 said:


> she's almost never here, she sends people to take pics of the food and taste them and then she does the voiceover in Texas


Wow, I had no idea!!


----------



## anthony2k7

The Lion King: Rhythms of the Pride Lands cancelled until further notice again at DLP. It did briefly reopen after the previous "technical difficulties" closure but now cancelled again.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm all for increasing park capacity as long as they increase ride capacity.  If they aren't increasing ride capacity there will a lot of unhappy people with the shortened hours especially!


----------



## jpeterson

yulilin3 said:


> she's almost never here, she sends people to take pics of the food and taste them and then she does the voiceover in Texas


Yup, I'm sure she visits often, but she has mentioned in articles and videos before that she has local photographers and reporters that do the day to day updates.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm all for increasing park capacity as long as they increase ride capacity.  If they aren't increasing ride capacity there will a lot of unhappy people with the shortened hours especially!



Will this just happen or will they let people know capacity is being upped? Or has it already started?


----------



## Mit88

These new security scanners


----------



## rteetz

mouselovenfamily said:


> Will this just happen or will they let people know capacity is being upped? Or has it already started?


It appears they are increasing for Labor Day weekend but we don’t know for sure.


----------



## osufeth24

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm all for increasing park capacity as long as they increase ride capacity.  If they aren't increasing ride capacity there will a lot of unhappy people with the shortened hours especially!



Ya that was my main concern.


----------



## glocon

Vern60 said:


> Here's my pessimistic post for the day
> Does anyone else feel like Disney is becoming a big shopping mall with a really expensive cover charge?
> I first started feeling this way with the opening of Star Wars land but with the recent Covid stuff they really seem to be pushing the merch, or did I just not notice it so much before? I guess they need to pull in as much revenue as possible ... on a good note very happy to see fall decorations going up, awesome!


I feel like people WANT to see what themed food and Merch is out there. It helps ramp up the excitement. There are so many Uber planners that just love to plan and immerse themselves in Disney. I’m not even planning a trip and I loved reading about the fall themed food and merchandise... now I want me some apple cider!
About the quality, well I can’t speak to that, we have only ever been there in the fall once and never for Christmas. And aren’t big souvenir buyers except for Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## Mit88

BG 17!


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> BG 17!




Only 17? Psh, slowpoke


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Only 17? Psh, slowpoke


in Star Wars terms we call that a Padawan learner


----------



## Disneysoule

Hey Everyone! Been a while! I've been gone awhile , haven't even tried to catch up on all the pages . I hope everyone who has gone has enjoyed their trips and hope your all well!


----------



## Brianstl

Looks like MMRR and Rise are both currently down.


----------



## Mit88

The “line” stopped “moving” around 20 minutes after 10. So it almost immediately went down, if they even opened it at all


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> The “line” stopped “moving” around 20 minutes after 10. So it almost immediately went down, if they even opened it at all


remember you can ask for a recovery fast pass, no need to wait in line to see when they reopen


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> remember you can ask for a recovery fast pass, no need to wait in line to see when they reopen


Now this is a hot tip!


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Now this is a hot tip!


lol, this has always been available, last time I was at DHS I got in line at rope drop for MMRR, while in line got bg 2. I was about to board MMRR when it closed, I asked for fp recovery, went to RotR since my BG had been called almost immediately, about to board, it went down, asked for a fp recovery. Went out, did the 3 attractions at TSLand by then MMRR was back up, rode it without waiting more than 5 min, over to RotR, was put through the fp queue so I didn't have to do the regular queue again, did it in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Jennasis said:


> AJ doesn't appear (never shows her face) on DFB....and their food pics are typically just the food.


Since people here seem to be interested in her..I remember when this was first shown but has since been edited, she was on camera making the lunch box tarts and her face was shown..you can still almost see her face ..about half way thru.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> lol, this has always been available, last time I was at DHS I got in line at rope drop for MMRR, while in line got bg 2. I was about to board MMRR when it closed, I asked for fp recovery, went to RotR since my BG had been called almost immediately, about to board, it went down, asked for a fp recovery. Went out, did the 3 attractions at TSLand by then MMRR was back up, rode it without waiting more than 5 min, over to RotR, was put through the fp queue so I didn't have to do the regular queue again, did it in less than 5 minutes.



So my boarding group wouldn’t have had to have been called to ask for a recovery? We were going to take about a 2 hour break around 1:30 but didn’t know if we should leave just in case our BG got called while we were back at the Poly


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Hopefully Minnie will be back up by the time we finish Star Tours and going on Muppets.  Doubt we’ll get on Rise despite boarding group with it being down so far this morning.  At least we come back in November and can try again then.


----------



## Mit88

MMRR is back up


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> So my boarding group wouldn’t have had to have been called to ask for a recovery? We were going to take about a 2 hour break around 1:30 but didn’t know if we should leave just in case our BG got called while we were back at the Poly


your BG has to be called and you have to get in line, IF, while you are in the queue, the ride closes THEN you can ask for a fp recovery and leave the line and ride later


----------



## Mit88

What time does it start get concerning that they won’t open Rise at all today?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> What time does it start get concerning that they won’t open Rise at all today?


3pm


----------



## rstevens333

I've learned an important lesson today: If I ever become a disney vlogger, my schtick is that I test 4-5 items a day and verifiably consume every crumb.

The only time I ever recall seeing AJ was coverage of a special Disneyland dinner where you ate on the actual premises of the Jungle Cruise. I believe it was a pre-park breakfast. You ate amongst the scenery.


----------



## tlmadden73

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm all for increasing park capacity as long as they increase ride capacity.  If they aren't increasing ride capacity there will a lot of unhappy people with the shortened hours especially!


But if they aren't reaching park capacity currently, does it matter if they increase it? 

But yes . .eventually they are going to hit a tipping point where more people are coming to the parks, but the rides are still running at reduced capacity and lines will be too long and hours too short for what you are paying. 

I am seeing that locally with restaurants. As more and more people are venturing out and eating at restaurants "like normal", the places can't keep up due to having 50% capacity AND a severe increase in TO GO orders (that can't be throttled like table dining can be). So having long waits to find a seat and long waits for service/food is become common. 

Eventually, we (as a country) are going to have to keep the masks, but drop the social distancing requirements in order for businesses to try and get back to normal operating procedures. Otherwise, the long waits and horrible service will drive loyal customers away from those establishments and into competitors arms that don't have as many restrictions. 

Disney will have to do the same or have some unhappy guests.


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> But if they aren't reaching park capacity currently, does it matter if they increase it?
> 
> But yes . .eventually they are going to hit a tipping point where more people are coming to the parks, but the rides are still running at reduced capacity and lines will be too long and hours too short for what you are paying.
> 
> I am seeing that locally with restaurants. As more and more people are venturing out and eating at restaurants "like normal", the places can't keep up due to having 50% capacity AND a severe increase in TO GO orders (that can't be throttled like table dining can be). So having long waits to find a seat and long waits for service/food is become common.
> 
> Eventually, we (as a country) are going to have to keep the masks, but drop the social distancing requirements in order for businesses to try and get back to normal operating procedures. Otherwise, the long waits and horrible service will drive loyal customers away from those establishments and into competitors arms that don't have as many restrictions.
> 
> Disney will have to do the same or have some unhappy guests.



What’s the harm in increasing capacity regardless?  capacity is just a number. Doesn’t impact us any differently if they don’t fill it. Just gives Disney the ability to allow more people in if/when people decide they’re comfortable.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Next Fri at DHS is really gonna suck now, blah



5 second boarding group sellouts.


----------



## MrsBooch

Krandor said:


> 5 second boarding group sellouts.



what does this mean?


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> what does this mean?



*They were saying that boarding groups will be gone/"sold out" within 5 seconds after the drop times next Friday since it's the Friday of Labor Day weekend and it's expected to be busy, comparatively.*


----------



## osufeth24

tlmadden73 said:


> But if they aren't reaching park capacity currently, does it matter if they increase it?
> 
> But yes . .eventually they are going to hit a tipping point where more people are coming to the parks, but the rides are still running at reduced capacity and lines will be too long and hours too short for what you are paying.
> 
> I am seeing that locally with restaurants. As more and more people are venturing out and eating at restaurants "like normal", the places can't keep up due to having 50% capacity AND a severe increase in TO GO orders (that can't be throttled like table dining can be). So having long waits to find a seat and long waits for service/food is become common.
> 
> Eventually, we (as a country) are going to have to keep the masks, but drop the social distancing requirements in order for businesses to try and get back to normal operating procedures. Otherwise, the long waits and horrible service will drive loyal customers away from those establishments and into competitors arms that don't have as many restrictions.
> 
> Disney will have to do the same or have some unhappy guests.



I think it's bigger for HS though, as that seems to have been closer to reaching a capacity .  I know for Labor Day weekend all 3 pods were sold out for HS

I don't mind them increasing capacity, I think it's good.  But i just hope they can  increase ride capacity to go with it


----------



## SMRT-1

tlmadden73 said:


> But if they aren't reaching park capacity currently, does it matter if they increase it?


Assuming the reservation buckets are a percentage of the current max capacity, then increasing capacity should increase reservation availability for APs.


----------



## mom2elle

Mit88 said:


> BG 17!


We are here, BG 5, but we are leaving today. Need to head out around 3:45 so I’m getting a bit nervous we won’t be riding....


----------



## Mit88

They just opened


----------



## ChrisM

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> MK now vs 2nd week open - My thoughts ( wow we finally covered all the parks!)
> ...
> Hanging out doing resort/monorail stuff this morning (Tonga toast I am coming for you) and heading back to Epcot in the later afternoon. We go home tomorrow which is a big bummer, this has been an awesome trip!!! I am also forever spoiled by this 1 bedroom villa. We were interested in DVC anyway and wow this little trial run really has us sold on the idea now.



Thanks for the detailed report!  It's hard to express how jealous I am...would love to give the parks a roll but DW just isn't as into it.  Alas.

The BLT one and two bedroom configurations are phenomenal with the extra full bathroom and the laundry/storage room.  I really like the VGF one and two bedrooms but they seriously screwed up by making the floorplans inferior to BLT.  The one master bath (although split) is absurdly large with a ton of completely wasted space and then you just have a closet with the washer/dryer hidden away.  BLT's floorplan is just so good.


----------



## mattpeto

mom2elle said:


> We are here, BG 5, but we are leaving today. Need to head out around 3:45 so I’m getting a bit nervous we won’t be riding....



Rooting for you and Mit88.


----------



## osufeth24

@Mit88 boarding group 17 now go go go go


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> @Mit88 boarding group 17 now go go go go


Surprised to see they released spots at 2


----------



## skeeter31

Received our Tinkerbell AP magnet in the mail today. Wasn’t aware they were being sent out yet, but I guess they are! Keep your eyes peeled for them in your mailbox!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/mexi...ntrol-measures-during-busy-weekends-at-epcot/


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> @Mit88 boarding group 17 now go go go go





mattpeto said:


> Rooting for you and Mit88.



Almost to the front. Please don’t break down


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> Almost to the front. Please don’t break down



we are all rooting for you!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/mexi...ntrol-measures-during-busy-weekends-at-epcot/


Much needed. It was a zoo when we were there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

tlmadden73 said:


> But if they aren't reaching park capacity currently, does it matter if they increase it?
> 
> But yes . .eventually they are going to hit a tipping point where more people are coming to the parks, but the rides are still running at reduced capacity and lines will be too long and hours too short for what you are paying.
> 
> I am seeing that locally with restaurants. As more and more people are venturing out and eating at restaurants "like normal", the places can't keep up due to having 50% capacity AND a severe increase in TO GO orders (that can't be throttled like table dining can be). So having long waits to find a seat and long waits for service/food is become common.
> 
> Eventually, we (as a country) are going to have to keep the masks, but drop the social distancing requirements in order for businesses to try and get back to normal operating procedures. Otherwise, the long waits and horrible service will drive loyal customers away from those establishments and into competitors arms that don't have as many restrictions.
> 
> Disney will have to do the same or have some unhappy guests.


But they did hit capacity over Labor Day weekend and then increased it yesterday.  That's my point.  They had no available DHS reservations from any bucket but then increased all buckets yesterday.  The appeal of coming for the low crowds is going to wear off if you not only have to wait 60 min + for rides but also have the park close early.  I won't be happy next week when I'm there if I have to wait so long for rides.  I'll end up leaving which means I won't e spending money.


----------



## Mit88

As expected, Carpets of Aladdin is still the best ride in WDW. RotR is close though


----------



## chicagoshannon

skeeter31 said:


> Received our Tinkerbell AP magnet in the mail today. Wasn’t aware they were being sent out yet, but I guess they are! Keep your eyes peeled for them in your mailbox!


Or course they did.  Had to send them out before we activate next week.  lol


----------



## Wreckem

Because I expect capacity to increase and it’s s holiday week, I decided to flip my Thanksgiving trip around. Doing Epcot on Nov 21, AK on Nov 22, DHS Nov 23, and MK on Nov 24. Then Universal with Express Passes Nov 25 and Nov 26. Royal Pacific is stupid cheap that week right now for UOAP holders. So cheap I almost booked the whole week at Royal Pacific but thats a lot of Ubering. I haven’t checked car rental rates yet but they typically are more than I’d pay for especially also having to pay for parking.

I originally had UO first and then Disney later in the week. I just hope the crowds at DHS and MK aren’t that bad early in the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Lunch with a view


----------



## leahgoogle

Wreckem said:


> Because I expect capacity to increase and it’s s holiday week, I decided to flip my Thanksgiving trip around. Doing Epcot on Nov 21, AK on Nov 22, DHS Nov 23, and MK on Nov 24. Then Universal with Express Passes Nov 25 and Nov 26. Royal Pacific is stupid cheap that week right now for UOAP holders. So cheap I almost booked the whole week at Royal Pacific but thats a lot of Ubering. I haven’t checked CSR rents rates yet but they typically are more than I’d pay for especially also having to pay for parking.
> 
> I originally had UO first and then Disney later in the week. I just hope the crowds at DHS and MK aren’t that bad early in the week of Thanksgiving.



I did a similar thing for our late Oct trip. Switched HS and MK to during the week and have Epcot and AK on the weekend.


----------



## stlcopggfan

Wreckem said:


> Because I expect capacity to increase and it’s s holiday week, I decided to flip my Thanksgiving trip around. Doing Epcot on Nov 21, AK on Nov 22, DHS Nov 23, and MK on Nov 24. Then Universal with Express Passes Nov 25 and Nov 26. Royal Pacific is stupid cheap that week right now for UOAP holders. So cheap I almost booked the whole week at Royal Pacific but thats a lot of Ubering. I haven’t checked car rental rates yet but they typically are more than I’d pay for especially also having to pay for parking.
> 
> I originally had UO first and then Disney later in the week. I just hope the crowds at DHS and MK aren’t that bad early in the week of Thanksgiving.


We did UO the Friday and Saturday of Thanksgiving last year and easily did everything including Hagrids with the Express Pass.  I would think this year it would be even better.


----------



## CastAStone

California released guidance today on Theme Park reopening. The county has to be in Yellow status. OC is currently in Purple. Each county has to qualify for a better status for 3 weeks to be moved. There are 3 steps (Purple, Red, and Orange) for OC to clear to get to Yellow. means 1 case per 100,000 residents, which only a handful of US counties currently meet, most of them sparsely populated.

So for those curious when Disneyland will reopen, it's going to be a WHILE.

Edited: my colorblind eyes saw green but apparently it’s yellow.

https://covid19.ca.gov/safer-economy/


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> California released guidance today on Theme Park reopening. The county has to be in Green status. OC is currently in Purple. Each county has to qualify for a better status for 3 weeks to be moved. There are 3 steps (Purple, Red, and Orange) for OC to clear to get to Green. Green means 1 case per 100,000 residents, which only a handful of US counties currently meet, most of them sparsely populated.
> 
> So for those curious when Disneyland will reopen, it's going to be a WHILE.
> 
> https://covid19.ca.gov/safer-economy/



2021?


----------



## osufeth24

skeeter31 said:


> Received our Tinkerbell AP magnet in the mail today. Wasn’t aware they were being sent out yet, but I guess they are! Keep your eyes peeled for them in your mailbox!


 Ugh, no luck

Cmon Disney I live 20 minutes away


----------



## Just654

Mit88 said:


> 2021?



With that guidelines it wont happen before a vaccine is available. Those are just about unrealistic measures. I feel sorry for CA. They wont be opening up for a long long time


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> 2021?


Probably 2022 with those guidelines.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> California released guidance today on Theme Park reopening. The county has to be in Green status. OC is currently in Purple. Each county has to qualify for a better status for 3 weeks to be moved. There are 3 steps (Purple, Red, and Orange) for OC to clear to get to Green. Green means 1 case per 100,000 residents, which only a handful of US counties currently meet, most of them sparsely populated.
> 
> So for those curious when Disneyland will reopen, it's going to be a WHILE.
> 
> https://covid19.ca.gov/safer-economy/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299437893346299906


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299437893346299906




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299439150450573317
This is such a weird thing to say when the website explicitly states Theme Parks open in yellow phase.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299439150450573317
> This is such a weird thing to say when the website explicitly states Theme Parks open in green phase.


I wonder if that more or less means theme parks with less restrictions but theme parks with heavy restrictions can open sooner.


----------



## wareagle57

Wreckem said:


> Because I expect capacity to increase and it’s s holiday week, I decided to flip my Thanksgiving trip around. Doing Epcot on Nov 21, AK on Nov 22, DHS Nov 23, and MK on Nov 24. Then Universal with Express Passes Nov 25 and Nov 26. Royal Pacific is stupid cheap that week right now for UOAP holders. So cheap I almost booked the whole week at Royal Pacific but thats a lot of Ubering. I haven’t checked car rental rates yet but they typically are more than I’d pay for especially also having to pay for parking.
> 
> I originally had UO first and then Disney later in the week. I just hope the crowds at DHS and MK aren’t that bad early in the week of Thanksgiving.



Where can I see AP rates? I only see Florida resident rates, which are still cheap. I was going to do a couple days staycation at Disney, but there really aren't any deals there to justify it right now, but I've always wanted to stay at Universal.

*edit* Found it. Universal's booking isn't very intuitive or straight forward. $189 was the cheapest it seemed. Not sure if it's worth it for me.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I wonder if that more or less means theme parks with less restrictions but theme parks with heavy restrictions can open sooner.



That’s how I’m reading it. If you’re a fun spot, you’re not opening


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> That’s how I’m reading it. If you’re a fun spot, you’re not opening


It seems to me that it’s a lot safer to open a 99% outdoors Six Flags (or fun spot) than a 75% indoors Disneyland but what do I know.


----------



## wareagle57

chicagoshannon said:


> But they did hit capacity over Labor Day weekend and then increased it yesterday.  That's my point.  They had no available DHS reservations from any bucket but then increased all buckets yesterday.  The appeal of coming for the low crowds is going to wear off if you not only have to wait 60 min + for rides but also have the park close early.  I won't be happy next week when I'm there if I have to wait so long for rides.  I'll end up leaving which means I won't e spending money.



The lines are already approaching undesirable levels quite consistently for lots of the big rides. It's still "better" that it was before I'd say, but it's getting close to being no advantage at all. I do like that I don't have to mess with FP on my phone all day though.


----------



## chicagoshannon

wareagle57 said:


> The lines are already approaching undesirable levels quite consistently for lots of the big rides. It's still "better" that it was before I'd say, but it's getting close to being no advantage at all. I do like that I don't have to mess with FP on my phone all day though.


yep.  I've been watching streams for weeks now.   Going by what I'm seeing they should never have decreased the hours.  I watched an MK stream the other day and at 8pm (an hour past closing) there were still a lot of people milling about.  And now they're going to close at 6pm?!  It was still decently busy at 6:30 pm that night too (not a weekend) so the advice about the last 90 minutes of park open being empty isn't holding true and certainly won't when it closes at 6pm!


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> It seems to me that it’s a lot safer to open a 99% outdoors Six Flags (or fun spot) than a 75% indoors Disneyland but what do I know.


I see that but I also think a company such as Disney or Universal may enforce better and have better restrictions in place than say a smaller or more outdoor park. There is a sense of more trust in those brands than some others.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I wonder if that more or less means theme parks with less restrictions but theme parks with heavy restrictions can open sooner.


I'd take it as a baseline. If you look at the initial FL reopening plans from late April, they put theme parks in phase two (which Florida is now just beginning after making a number of modifications/additions/rollbacks along the way) and then shifted them to a application model within "full" phase one. The reopening plans for most counties, cities, and states (of course including CA) have not ended up looking like what they all initially proposed in the spring. From the onset, CA has mostly left the theme parks in the dark (other than some vague statements). As the situation in Orange County continues to improve, I'd expect a more definitive timeline from the Governor for Disneyland (because money talks after all), but I think this is more political posturing (which I'm not saying is a bad thing in a situation this delicate) than an indictment of a 2020 Disneyland reopening. I could easily see him saying something like "We have very tough standards for theme parks to reopen to the masses, but given the significant and sweeping measures Disney has proposed, we're going to allow them to reopen select parts of their parks at an extremely limited capacity earlier than anticipated with certain essential protections for their visitors and employees." The Governor has a very good relationship with TWDC (and Iger in particular), so Disney won't be waiting as long as some rinky-dink small amusement park.


----------



## anthony2k7

CastAStone said:


> California released guidance today on Theme Park reopening. The county has to be in Yellow status. OC is currently in Purple. Each county has to qualify for a better status for 3 weeks to be moved. There are 3 steps (Purple, Red, and Orange) for OC to clear to get to Yellow. means 1 case per 100,000 residents, which only a handful of US counties currently meet, most of them sparsely populated.
> 
> So for those curious when Disneyland will reopen, it's going to be a WHILE.
> 
> Edited: my colorblind eyes saw green but apparently it’s yellow.
> 
> https://covid19.ca.gov/safer-economy/


Good to see them using the now more widely accepted and reliable cases per 100,000 measure.


----------



## Dentam

chicagoshannon said:


> yep.  I've been watching streams for weeks now.   Going by what I'm seeing they should never have decreased the hours.  I watched an MK stream the other day and at 8pm (an hour past closing) there were still a lot of people milling about.  And now they're going to close at 6pm?!  It was still decently busy at 6:30 pm that night too (not a weekend) so the advice about the last 90 minutes of park open being empty isn't holding true and certainly won't when it closes at 6pm!



I'm sure they are basing the hours on bookings and park reservation numbers which will be decreasing starting in September.

I am going in with pretty low expectations for LD weekend though and just hoping it will improve after that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299439150450573317
> This is such a weird thing to say when the website explicitly states Theme Parks open in yellow phase.


Ain’t nothing weird about it. Just CA politics   Theme parks went to the national news to run their side. Gov just reminded them who is actually in charge by releasing that and then played nice to everyone else by saying “actually idk... we’re gonna chat this afternoon...”

To be a fly on that wall...


----------



## anthony2k7

on the subject of adverts that I know has been mentioned in here before, Universal orlando has started advertising on UK TV again in association with British Airways.

Bit optimistic considering we still can't actually enter USA though...


----------



## gottalovepluto

CastAStone said:


> It seems to me that it’s a lot safer to open a 99% outdoors Six Flags (or fun spot) than a 75% indoors Disneyland but what do I know.


Safe to open a fun spot? Sir. Fun in CA is now cancelled until 2023.


----------



## LSUmiss

wareagle57 said:


> The lines are already approaching undesirable levels quite consistently for lots of the big rides. It's still "better" that it was before I'd say, but it's getting close to being no advantage at all. I do like that I don't have to mess with FP on my phone all day though.


I think that will bring attendance down eventually. The only advantage to going now & dealing with masks & closed is attractions is lower crowds.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> I wonder if that more or less means theme parks with less restrictions but theme parks with heavy restrictions can open sooner.


Bet you are correct, Disneyland will get some kind of exemption.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps. I don’t think they wouldn’t win, but that won’t stop the lawsuits & negative PR from rolling in.


Positive in my eyes.  Those people that think they dont have to follow the rules are wrong.  They should not go if they can’t follow the guidelines. Simple. Go elsewhere.


----------



## anthony2k7

Looks like the Friday bad news is about universal hotels this week.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like the Friday bad news is about universal hotels this week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299461729626226690


----------



## yulilin3

2nd week of November hours released, stays the same as October and first week of Nov


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> 2nd week of November hours released, stays the same as October and first week of Nov


Yuck, I was hoping they'd start extending them a bit later in the eve. So tempted to try and book over Christmas, especially now seeing there will be Halloween decorations but with those hours .... I don't know.


----------



## 20yBWDW

LSUmiss said:


> I think that will bring attendance down eventually. The only advantage to going now & dealing with masks & closed is attractions is lower crowds.



Agree with this. As someone coming from out of state for Labor Day wee , I feel like it was a bait-and-switch. I never would have kept my trip if I had known before I told the kids that lines will be just as long, but hours shorter, you have to wear a mask, no parades or fireworks, no character meals. I was willing to deal with all the rest of it specifically because of the shorter waits. So for them to take away the only benefit of going now, without giving back any of the other drawbacks to going now, is a disappointment. I completely understand the reasoning and know it was the risk I took. And of course, we want them to do what they have to do to survive this. But boy did it deflate my excitement. I just wish they would balance it out with going back to usual summer hours. A "surprise, we are staying open until midnight" would be nice.


----------



## Wreckem

wareagle57 said:


> Where can I see AP rates? I only see Florida resident rates, which are still cheap. I was going to do a couple days staycation at Disney, but there really aren't any deals there to justify it right now, but I've always wanted to stay at Universal.
> 
> *edit* Found it. Universal's booking isn't very intuitive or straight forward. $189 was the cheapest it seemed. Not sure if it's worth it for me.



$189 a day for a holiday week at Royal Pacific is dirt cheap. They don’t usually have AP rates during holidays either. I paid more the week before fourth of July this year. The AP rate that week was was about $169 at Cabana Bay. That AP rate for Royal Pacific currently cheaper than the values at Disney for the same week. And $140 a night cheaper than my Caribbean Beach stay. 

Loews/Universal has got to be hurting pretty bad to reduce their prices that low for Royal Pacific.


----------



## Wreckem

Vern60 said:


> Yuck, I was hoping they'd start extending them a bit later in the eve. So tempted to try and book over Christmas, especially now seeing there will be Halloween decorations but with those hours .... I don't know.



I’m sure they will extend the hours for Thanksgiving week and the two weeks at Xmas and New Years. Will they be the crazy extended hours they use to be? No, but I bet they open earlier and close later than they are currently slated for.


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> 2nd week of November hours released, stays the same as October and first week of Nov



Leaves evenings open for a .....

/ducks and leaves thread


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> 2nd week of November hours released, stays the same as October and first week of Nov


Are these hours set in stone or could they be modified in the future?


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> Are these hours set in stone or could they be modified in the future?


For November? In normal times you see them modify park hours the for the upcoming month late in the month prior, with occasionally minor one off extensions beyond that. So you never know.


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


>


Aren't they keeping Hard Rock and Cabana open?


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Aren't they keeping Hard Rock and Cabana open?


Yes


----------



## Wreckem

CastAStone said:


> Aren't they keeping Hard Rock and Cabana open?



Endless Summer
Cabana Bay
Royal Pacific
Hard Rock 

Are the only hotels open through the remainder of the year.

Hard Rock can be had for less than $200 a night the week of Xmas if you have a UOAP. That tells you their bookings are terrible. Last year said rooms were full rack the last two weeks of a December.

If Universal is discounting this much I wonder if Disney will follow suit. I am now longer staying on property at Disney for my Xmas trip.

Over $270 a night for Pop or over $400 a night Gran Destino and less than $200 a night for Hard Rock. The choice is easy and a no brainer.


----------



## Mit88

I typically sanitize my hands often at home, but I think I’ve already exceeded the amount of sanitizing in the last 2 days at the parks than I have in the last 5 months combined. They’re not obnoxiously everywhere in the parks, but they’re perfectly placed where your mind just says “oh, let me sanitize real quick”. Very impressed.


----------



## MrsBooch

Wreckem said:


> I’m sure they will extend the hours for Thanksgiving week and the two weeks at Xmas and New Years. Will they be the crazy extended hours they use to be? No, but I bet they open earlier and close later than they are currently slated for.


 
yes I think the same way Labor Day hours were extended - other “holiday” weeks will follow suite


----------



## princesscinderella

https://apple.news/Aq_Akvu2pTdOfLM9evfe7fw
This is a nice surprise for all going to magic kingdom during Halloween.  I loved seeing all the creative costumes when we went to a Halloween party.  Here’s hoping it’s not so hot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Welp. Not proud of it after the AP crap but with DLR closed to infinity and beyond I’ve got a Fall trip to *gulp* WDW booked... I just can’t say no guys!


----------



## Mit88

Was pretty crowded at DHS today. Not like it’ll be next weekend, but still pretty busy. Probably the most crowded I’ve seen it since my trip right after TSL opened. But not so much as you’d assume with 2 full buckets. They’re absolutely ready to expand capacity. Any time I saw a nose poking, a CM was right there to ninja ask them to pull it up.

Security was a breeze with the new scanners. Ive heard how fantastic they are, but I was blown away by how quick and easy it is. And having done the old scanners at the Poly yesterday and the new ones today, its just a night and day difference. Circumstances that brought changes like this to the forefront are tragic and unfortunate, but this change is something thats going to make a huge impact, in a good way, for when the parks get back to normal and how quick they’ll be able to funnel guests in. 

Lines were pretty steady throughout the day. 30-60 for RnrC and ToT. Slinky 30-55. MMRR 45-65. Never dropped below 35 that I saw, but it was 15 min when I hoped on a 2nd time at night. MF35-45. TSM 10-20. Star Tours 10-15.

I got on everything at least once and took a 2.5 hour break from around 230-5. It rained as soon as I got on ToT but was done about 2 min after I got off. They were very vigilant in the gift shop making sure everyone was keeping distant while they were waiting out the rain.

it’s hard to make that comparison you keep hearing “it’s safer than a grocery store” because it’s apples and oranges. But I have felt more safe in the 2 parks thus far than I have in bigbrick and mortar stores. For example, no one follows the directions on the floor at any store where I live.  “Please stand here” or “one way” aisles. I even found myself crossing the “please stand here” sticker in the Haunted Mansion queue at first. I was still 6 feet away from the people in front of me, but I didn’t realize they were placed with the people going the other way of the switchback in mind. Then I saw how everyone else was standing and scooted back to where I was supposed to be.  If people were an inch ahead of the stickers, that’s all they were, and it was seldom. No was ever within 5’11 from me either behind, nor in front. The only issue, and its not really something that’s Disney’s fault is on some rides, in some queues (I noticed this on Pirates, and RotR) there are some corners where you cant see if the person is the next spot up and you can move up.

And as I stated above, hand sanitizing stations arent just piled up everywhere destroying the theming of the parks, though I did get a good laugh from one of the First Order officers in the rise queue when he said “and use some of the galactic hand sanitizer, if you’d like”. Its almost like they know when people are going to feel they need to re-up on the sanitizer instead of making guests feel like they’re being bombarded with it, or that they have to go out of their way to search for one. Hand washing stations are a little scarce, but they still have them around. 

. Rise of the Resistance, with all of its technological flaws of not being able to be running all day without a hitch is a real problem, but theres no denying that its an impeccable attraction. Hopefully in a few years they’ll let you ride it more than once in a day. Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway, while not anything spectacular, is a very fun attraction, and suitable replacement for GMR. Sorry, even as a gigantic movie fan, the ride was dated and it was only widely popular when they announced its closure. We all knew it was eventually gonna go, and I’m not sure if they updated it it would even fit into the aesthetic of the current feel of the park. MMRR was worth the 55 min wait this afternoon, and 15 min wait at park close, but I probably wouldn’t wait 55 minutes for it once I’ve ridden it a few more times. Its something I’d wait 25-30 min for, max. 

But all in all, for my first full day in the parks, it was a very smooth from start to finish. Hope it keeps up for MK tomorrow, AK Sunday, Islands of Adventure on Monday, and Epcot on Tuesday.


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> Was pretty crowded at DHS today. Not like it’ll be next weekend, but still pretty busy. Probably the most crowded I’ve seen it since my trip right after TSL opened. But not so much as you’d assume with 2 full buckets. They’re absolutely ready to expand capacity. Any time I saw a nose poking, a CM was right there to ninja ask them to pull it up.
> 
> Security was a breeze with the new scanners. Ive heard how fantastic they are, but I was blown away by how quick and easy it is. And having done the old scanners at the Poly yesterday and the new ones today, its just a night and day difference. Circumstances that brought changes like this to the forefront are tragic and unfortunate, but this change is something thats going to make a huge impact, in a good way, for when the parks get back to normal and how quick they’ll be able to funnel guests in.
> 
> Lines were pretty steady throughout the day. 30-60 for RnrC and ToT. Slinky 30-55. MMRR 45-65. Never dropped below 35 that I saw, but it was 15 min when I hoped on a 2nd time at night. MF35-45. TSM 10-20. Star Tours 10-15.
> 
> I got on everything at least once and took a 2.5 hour break from around 230-5. It rained as soon as I got on ToT but was done about 2 min after I got off. They were very vigilant in the gift shop making sure everyone was keeping distant while they were waiting out the rain.
> 
> it’s hard to make that comparison you keep hearing “it’s safer than a grocery store” because it’s apples and oranges. But I have felt more safe in the 2 parks thus far than I have in bigbrick and mortar stores. For example, no one follows the directions on the floor at any store where I live.  “Please stand here” or “one way” aisles. I even found myself crossing the “please stand here” sticker in the Haunted Mansion queue at first. I was still 6 feet away from the people in front of me, but I didn’t realize they were placed with the people going the other way of the switchback in mind. Then I saw how everyone else was standing and scooted back to where I was supposed to be.  If people were an inch ahead of the stickers, that’s all they were, and it was seldom. No was ever within 5’11 from me either behind, nor in front. The only issue, and its not really something that’s Disney’s fault is on some rides, in some queues (I noticed this on Pirates, and RotR) there are some corners where you cant see if the person is the next spot up and you can move up.
> 
> And as I stated above, hand sanitizing stations arent just piled up everywhere destroying the theming of the parks, though I did get a good laugh from one of the First Order officers in the rise queue when he said “and use some of the galactic hand sanitizer, if you’d like”. Its almost like they know when people are going to feel they need to re-up on the sanitizer instead of making guests feel like they’re being bombarded with it, or that they have to go out of their way to search for one. Hand washing stations are a little scarce, but they still have them around.
> 
> . Rise of the Resistance, with all of its technological flaws of not being able to be running all day without a hitch is a real problem, but theres no denying that its an impeccable attraction. Hopefully in a few years they’ll let you ride it more than once in a day. Mickey and Minnie Runaway Railway, while not anything spectacular, is a very fun attraction, and suitable replacement for GMR. Sorry, even as a gigantic movie fan, the ride was dated and it was only widely popular when they announced its closure. We all knew it was eventually gonna go, and I’m not sure if they updated it it would even fit into the aesthetic of the current feel of the park. MMRR was worth the 55 min wait this afternoon, and 15 min wait at park close, but I probably wouldn’t wait 55 minutes for it once I’ve ridden it a few more times. Its something I’d wait 25-30 min for, max.
> 
> But all in all, for my first full day in the parks, it was a very smooth from start to finish. Hope it keeps up for MK tomorrow, AK Sunday, Islands of Adventure on Monday, and Epcot on Tuesday.


Thanks for the great report.  I am getting concerned about crowd levels when we get there in late September.


----------



## Dentam

Went ahead and swapped our first two park days for our LD week trip after seeing that all buckets are now full for AK on Sunday.  Switched to Epcot on Sunday and AK on LD.  We'll just deal with whatever crowds we encounter the best that we can and leave if it's too bad.  Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Thanks for the great report.  I am getting concerned about crowd levels when we get there in late September.



Dont be. I have every bit of confidence that they will be able to adjust and continue to make it a special experience. I’d be lying if I said I wasnt concerned about what I was walking into, even if I tried to talk with absolute optimism, there was still a piece in the back of my mind that wondered if these glowing reports were just a mirage. They truly aren’t. Things havent been perfect, but they’re damn near close enough. After seeing how the CMs have been handling crowds, and how well in line guest have been, even with an increase in guests, I truly believe they wouldn’t do it if they didnt know they were capable of keeping up with it.


----------



## JaxDad

I found this interesting, and a bit ironic...

https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas...om-as-tourists-have-nowhere-to-go-11598693400


----------



## pixieprincess925

I was just looking at my plans for late September. I have ADR  at liberty tree tavern at 6:25 which I got at 60 days out. Now park hours changed and MK closes at 6. Will the restaurant still be open at 6:25? Or will that ADR be " magically" cancelled before my trip? Anybody know?


----------



## Marionnette

pixieprincess925 said:


> I was just looking at my plans for late September. I have ADR  at liberty tree tavern at 6:25 which I got at 60 days out. Now park hours changed and MK closes at 6. Will the restaurant still be open at 6:25? Or will that ADR be " magically" cancelled before my trip? Anybody know?


I know that when I made my ADRs for October this week, many of the MK restaurants still had times available for after the park closes. I’m talking an hour or more after closing. I don’t know if it was an IT mistake that they haven’t updated the times but I wasn’t taking any chances. My ADRs are for just prior to the park closing.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Marionnette said:


> I know that when I made my ADRs for October this week, many of the MK restaurants still had times available for after the park closes. I’m talking an hour or more after closing. I don’t know if it was an IT mistake that they haven’t updated the times but I wasn’t taking any chances. My ADRs are for just prior to the park closing.


I was told by a cast member that some of the restaurants were going to be open up to 1 hour after park closing. Here is the list of the ones that will NOT be open according to the cast member...
At this time these are the locations that will* NOT *be staying open late. · Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
· The Plaza Restaurant
· Tony's Town Square Restaurant
· Biergarten Restaurant
· Coral Reef Restaurant
· Garden Grill Restaurant
· La Hacienda de San Angel
· Le Cellier Steakhouse
· Rose & Crown Dining Room
· San Angel Inn Restaurante
· Spice Road Table
· Tutto Italia Ristorante
· Via Napoli Ristorante e Pizzeria
· Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano
· The Hollywood Brown Derby
· Rainforest Cafe at Disney's Animal Kingdom
· Tiffins Restaurant 
Yak & Yeti


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Final thoughts now vs Week 2 post - EPCOT on a Friday night

We got to Epcot around 4 and did rides first in an attempt to beat the heat. First we did Spaceship Earth (5 - walk on,  walk on in July) Test track (20 - actual 10, a total walk on in July), then Soarin (10 - actual 10, walk on in July), then finished out with Frozen (40 - but a walk on, 20min in July). Frozen was only a walk on because we hid from torrential rain in the covering outside of Kringla then made a dash for it when the rain lightened. The line was back way behind Akershus when we exited, just as it was before the storm. Also there is no social distancing during extreme rain in small spaces so if that will bother you - plan in advance! The rain was heavy and everyone was just seeking shelter where they could. Everyone was super nice as we all tried to not get drenched. 

World showcase food lines were pretty long compared to earlier this week and definitely in July. There were almost no people in line anywhere during my earlier two experiences and yesterday there were at least 5 or 6 parties in line at each booth. Luckily we ate around the world on a weekday so we didn't need to mess with it on a Friday night. Overall Friday night is just an entirely different EPCOT than during the week, I would say try for a weekday for the best experience!

I can't believe our magical week has come to an end. The 1 bedroom in bay lake has forever spoiled me, the reduced hours and heat forced me to take it slow, and it was just a much needed break from the world. We are scheduled to be back for the 50th for a land and sea, but I know deep down I'll find my way back before then. I can't go without my fix for that long  After conquering pandemic Disney twice though, hopefully during my next visit things will be a little more normal... or at least come with cooler weather! 

I am writing this from my balcony, but it is time to go hop on the tragical express now. What an awesome week!!


----------



## runningstitch

What are the guesses about Remy's Ratatouille Adventure? I'm really hoping it's up and running by my December birthday trip. Photos of progress in France pavilion have me hopeful...


----------



## Mit88

runningstitch said:


> What are the guesses about Remy's Ratatouille Adventure? I'm really hoping it's up and running by my December birthday trip. Photos of progress in France pavilion have me hopeful...



if it’s not open by December then it’s because they’re holding it for a certain time in 2021. It _should _be done by the end of October, but that doesn’t mean they’re opening it as soon as it’s done.


----------



## CastAStone

runningstitch said:


> What are the guesses about Remy's Ratatouille Adventure? I'm really hoping it's up and running by my December birthday trip. Photos of progress in France pavilion have me hopeful...


It will be done by December according to people with knowledge of the situation. Those same people say they’ve been back-and-forth on whether to open it when it’s done or wait until times are a little bit better (or when they’re able to bring the actual French Cultural Program employees back who will be running it long-term.)

My bet is that if the currently-mostly-sold-out Labor Day crowds hold up, it will give Disney some extra confidence, and if the infection rates keep following, they’ll open it in October or November. Just a guess.


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> It will be done by December according to people with knowledge of the situation. Those same people say they’ve been back-and-forth on whether to open it when it’s done or wait until times are a little bit better (or when they’re able to bring the actual French Cultural Program employees back who will be running it long-term.)
> 
> My bet is that if the currently-mostly-sold-out Labor Day crowds hold up, it will give Disney some extra confidence, and if the infection rates keep following, they’ll open it in October or November. Just a guess.


I’ll gladly take that 

My November trip will get even better if that is the case.

It certainly will be interesting to see how Disney wants to handle a major ride opening given these circumstances. Epcot is the last park to fill its reservations so this would get people to go to Epcot more.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.


----------



## only hope

RolloTomasi said:


> Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.



When you try to book a reservation try for 2+ people. I haven’t been. I’ve read here that singles/couples are placed at the bar (possibly just at the ends), standing tables are 1-3, and booths are larger groups. The upshot of not many people in there is you should be able to hear the music fine.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...-no-hint-of-very-merry-christmas-party-dates/


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...-no-hint-of-very-merry-christmas-party-dates/



Still strange no announcement of Christmas party.  Somebody refresh my memory, did they sell tickets for this event?


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Still strange no announcement of Christmas party.  Somebody refresh my memory, did they sell tickets for this event?


No


----------



## aweehughes

RolloTomasi said:


> Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.



I have! We were there two weeks ago. There are four spaces for couples around the bar. They are using every other standing table and I think they were using every booth because they are enclosed and spaced.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

aweehughes said:


> I have! We were there two weeks ago. There are four spaces for couples around the bar. They are using every other standing table and I think they were using every booth because they are enclosed and spaced.
> 
> View attachment 522528



Interesting! They definitely were not only using every other standing table this week (but still had plenty of room). I wonder if they switch it up based on the party sizes inside at the time.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...for-cast-members-on-slowest-days-of-the-week/


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> No


Yeah, without them selling tickets ahead of time, like they did for the Halloween party, Disney really doesn’t have to announce that they’re canceling the Christmas party until much closer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I’ll gladly take that
> 
> My November trip will get even better if that is the case.
> 
> It certainly will be interesting to see how Disney wants to handle a major ride opening given these circumstances. Epcot is the last park to fill its reservations so this would get people to go to Epcot more.



Yeah, I feel like the fact it is in Epcot and they have another major ride coming increases the odds they open it this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

aweehughes said:


> I have! We were there two weeks ago. There are four spaces for couples around the bar. They are using every other standing table and I think they were using every booth because they are enclosed and spaced.
> 
> View attachment 522528



Thinks my back to when we were there the booths are pretty separated

BUT when we were there we were a party of 5 and they put two working there parties of 2 with us - I assume now they would do one party per booth


----------



## gottalovepluto

I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?


Domestic maybe, but even if it was a free trip most (all?) International visitors couldn't come even if they wanted to.


----------



## Vern60

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?


Yep, it sure would help motivate me. I even went so far as to put a trip in the ole shopping cart but I'm still hesitant to pay full price if the parks are going  have reduced hours, no fireworks, no park hopping etc etc. Though with Fall (Halloween) decorations going up things are definitely starting to look more encouraging. I also heard new food booths are going to open soon in Epcot. 
I should start a list of a few things that could help push me over the fence:
1. Evening hours in at least one or two parks
2. Park hopping
3. Fireworks
4. Candlelight processional
5. DISCOUNTS
6. Christmas decorations
7. Remy!
Just to name a few


----------



## skeeter31

Vern60 said:


> Yep, it sure would help motivate me. I even went so far as to put a trip in the ole shopping cart but I'm still hesitant to pay full price if the parks are going  have reduced hours, no fireworks, no park hopping etc etc. Though with Fall (Halloween) decorations going up things are definitely starting to look more encouraging. I also heard new food booths are going to open soon in Epcot.
> I should start a list of a few things that could help push me over the fence:
> 1. Evening hours in at least one or two parks
> 2. Park hopping
> 3. Fireworks
> 4. Candlelight processional
> 5. DISCOUNTS
> 6. Christmas decorations
> 7. Remy!
> Just to name a few


1. Possible especially around holidays (but not during slower times)
2. Possible by end of year, but I don’t think it’ll be back until Spring Break
3. same as #2
4. Absolutely not. I think there’s more of a chance of the Christmas party (and I think there’s a 0% chance of that) than CP. They wouldn’t be able to bring in the choirs, celebrities, and wouldn’t be able to fill the theater. 
5. probably. Especially for locals and AP holders
6. Definitely will be up. They’re all in storage anyway, so they’ll put them up
7. Construction should be done by end of October, it’s a toss up whether they wait until 2021 to open it though.


----------



## brockash

MrsBooch said:


> yes I think the same way Labor Day hours were extended - other “holiday” weeks will follow suite


Are you talking about LD hrs this year?  I haven't seen any extensions...unless you're talking previous years; then yes 
Disney would often put put reduced hrs and then increase day of- weeks beforehand.


----------



## Marthasor

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?



A discount would be great, but just speaking for myself, I will book the second the travel restriction is lifted in my state.  I think once many of the states lift their recommended or mandatory quarantines, FL's tourism economy will see a boost.  Even if a WDW discount wasn't offered, I would be happy to book Swan/Dolphin or a resort off-property to save some money and bring some money down to FL.  I honestly don't care if the hours are reduced or the experiences are limited.  With school starting, we just can't do the quarantine when we get home at this point.  Really hoping numbers have dropped to the point that we can travel in November or December without a quarantine.


----------



## skeeter31

brockash said:


> Are you talking about LD hrs this year?  I haven't seen any extensions...unless you're talking previous years; then yes
> Disney would often put put reduced hrs and then increase day of- weeks beforehand.


I think they were referring to how they were not necessarily expanded, just that they left the hours the same through Labor Day weekend and are then cutting them back right after. 
UO did actually expand hours for LD weekend though this year.


----------



## brockash

Dentam said:


> I'm sure they are basing the hours on bookings and park reservation numbers which will be decreasing starting in September.
> 
> I am going in with pretty low expectations for LD weekend though and just hoping it will improve after that.


I think they're basing their hrs. on the amount of money they haven't made since the closure.  They put on a good opening show, as we knew they would; they got their influencers to show how great it was to not have crowds and now they're back in the business of making as much profit as possible... less operating hrs means less labor costs.  I think LD weekend and even the week after is unfortunately going to find ppl. waiting in much longer lines than what they're used to for that time of year.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

RolloTomasi said:


> Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.



Super Enthused on YouTube was there solo a few days ago.  She posted a video about being back at DHS.  Thought I’d share if you’re interested in a visual!


----------



## CastAStone

gottalovepluto said:


> And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?


Since there’s no EMH and no FP+ 60 day window, it might motivate onsite vs off. If I was going right now you better believe I’d be staying at the Fairfield.


----------



## rstevens333

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?



If I could visit without worrying about a 14-day quarantine on my return, you bet I'd find a way to get down there.


----------



## Sarahslay

Well, I couldn’t get on here to update things from my trip so far this morning thanks to safari on my phone....but I was able to get BG 3 this morning!! I was also the first person in the park, and thanks to a family run walking past me I was second in line for MMRR. I rode that and Slinky before 10, grabbed my BG while standing in front of SS, and rode everything aside from RnR and ST before my ADR at 1:20. There were a lot of people there, so glad I was able to get it all done and back to my room before the rain came. Getting there early has its advantages. Also only saw a couple of noses today, even with a lot of people being there and it being Florida stupid hot.


----------



## Sarahslay

RolloTomasi said:


> Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.


My friend did it week before last solo, and he absolutely loved it. He was scared it wouldn’t be as much fun since a lot of the ambiance is the crowd, but he loved standing at the bar and not being squished between people he didn’t know. They also did not adhere to the 2 drink per person usual rule either, he got more, and said he didn’t feel as rushed.


----------



## Mit88

The way you can tell it’s more than just locals coming is for example, today. It’s 90 minutes before MK closes. It’s still very busy. And it rained, very few people left. Typically locals will leave early, and if not, definitely when it rains. I thought it was busy Thursday. I’m convinced they already raised capacity, even if by just a little


----------



## tlmadden73

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?


Any discount right now (due to the reduced "value" you are sorta getting now) would drive me to book .. but at this point, I'd look more of a discount on tickets. That would probably help considering the reduced hours and reduced/restricted attractions.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Vern60 said:


> Yep, it sure would help motivate me. I even went so far as to put a trip in the ole shopping cart but I'm still hesitant to pay full price if the parks are going  have reduced hours, no fireworks, no park hopping etc etc. Though with Fall (Halloween) decorations going up things are definitely starting to look more encouraging. I also heard new food booths are going to open soon in Epcot.
> I should start a list of a few things that could help push me over the fence:
> 1. Evening hours in at least one or two parks
> 2. Park hopping
> 3. Fireworks
> 4. Candlelight processional
> 5. DISCOUNTS
> 6. Christmas decorations
> 7. Remy!
> Just to name a few



I'm not going back until it's back to normal.  I wear a mask when I need to, but I absolutely hate it.  Not dealing with that or all the restrictions and closings.  Not worth it.   We need an escape from this, not a constant reminder everywhere I look that the world is upside down right now due to this virus.  We can stay home and get that for free.


----------



## yulilin3

Had the perfect SWGE day.  Arrived at 9am to the toll plaza,  they let us in at 9:15, temp check,  bag scan was fast.  Went straight to get in line for MMRR, they were losing at 9:30am. Actually sat down on the train at 9:59 and while riding got bg 3 and immediately got called to rise. 
Walked straight on to the ride,  no waiting,  all elements were working.  Then walked on to MFSR thanks to some pixie dust.  Explored the market.  Had reservation for Oga's at 11:30 and saw Ashley Eckstein taking pics right next to the entrance.  
Oga's was fun,  the volume was way low, my daughter thinks is so waiters can communicate better,  capacity in there is about 30%. 

Then went to Savi's where my DD BF got a lightsaber,  Star Tours next,  i sat it out cause i was streaming and they don't let you stream.  Checked into sci fi and got called in in less than 5 minutes.  
Sad they didn't do anything special but i understand.  My DD saw one of her coordinators he said they tried to get a cake for the cast approved but they didn't let lthem bring food. They just had some special items to buy at their ackbar snackbar


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Had the perfect SWGE day.  Arrived at 9am to the toll plaza,  they let us in at 9:15, temp check,  bag scan was fast.  Went straight to get in line for MMRR, they were losing at 9:30am. Actually sat down on the train at 9:59 and while riding got bg 3 and immediately got called to rise.
> Walked straight on to the ride,  no waiting,  all elements were working.  Then walked on to MFSR thanks to some pixie dust.  Explored the market.  Had reservation for Oga's at 11:30 and saw Ashley Eckstein taking pics right next to the entrance.
> Oga's was fun,  the volume was way low, my daughter thinks is so waiters can communicate better,  capacity in there is about 30%.
> 
> Then went to Savi's where my DD BF got a lightsaber,  Star Tours next,  i sat it out cause i was streaming and they don't let you stream.  Checked into sci fi and got called in in less than 5 minutes.
> Sad they didn't do anything special but i understand.  My DD saw one of her coordinators he said they tried to get a cake for the cast approved but they didn't let lthem bring food. They just had some special items to buy at their ackbar snackbar


Were you filming with your phone in line for Rise? I thought I saw you in the room with me but didn’t want to interrupt you filming (especially if it wasn’t you). I was on the same boarding group, but I rode both MMRR and Slinky before 10. I’m telling you I have never had that much luck in one day ever.


----------



## Dentam

brockash said:


> I think they're basing their hrs. on the amount of money they haven't made since the closure.  They put on a good opening show, as we knew they would; they got their influencers to show how great it was to not have crowds and now they're back in the business of making as much profit as possible... less operating hrs means less labor costs.  I think LD weekend and even the week after is unfortunately going to find ppl. waiting in much longer lines than what they're used to for that time of year.



Well, we'll be there that week and I will report back.  Hoping Tuesday through Thursday will at least be relatively quiet.  Sounds like they've released CM spots for those days so I'm guessing there are fewer regular guests anticipated to be there those days.


----------



## Jothmas

RolloTomasi said:


> Has anybody been to Oga’s solo since it reopened? I have a solo trip in November and my 60 day window is coming up shortly. I loved it in January when I went by myself but obviously things were way different. I’m wondering if with all the safety protocols in place I’ll just feel like a sad little person all alone in a corner or something.


When I went there last year solo, I had the worst experience I’ve ever had at WDW, being put at the very edge of a standing table with one party occupying both sides of that end of the table. I went there last month with a 16 year old family member and we were seated at the bar and had a great time, conversing with the bartender. Assuming solos will be put at the bar, where they should always have been placed, it will be fine. If necessary, insist that you want to be at the bar.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/rumor-disneyland-targeting-late-september-for-theme-park-reopening/


----------



## hertamaniac

Disney Bobby said:


> I'm not going back until it's back to normal.  I wear a mask when I need to, but I absolutely hate it.  Not dealing with that or all the restrictions and closings.  Not worth it.   We need an escape from this, not a constant reminder everywhere I look that the world is upside down right now due to this virus.  We can stay home and get that for free.



We are leaning heavily in that direction as well.  I don't want to go back to the parks with such a different experience which would spoil our enjoyment.  An illness and the possible ramifications is not worth the risk for us.  

That being said, a resort staycation is something I would be more receptive of come next year depending on our current central Florida conditions.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m starting to wonder if we’re gonna see a general public discount offer soon... cases dropping, people’s confidence in traveling rising. FL practically screaming for folks to come visit. And I mostly wonder- would that drive anyone to book?



I'd go back for a long weekend in January if I got a good enough general public discount on Riviera. I'm not an AP anymore, can't get a military discount there, and it is on my wish list. I have airline miles and a few extra ticket days to burn, but I won't go in the heat again (twice is enough of that ).

However, since I've already been twice since it reopened I don't think Disney is particularly worried about my willingness to visit


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> Were you filming with your phone in line for Rise? I thought I saw you in the room with me but didn’t want to interrupt you filming (especially if it wasn’t you). I was on the same boarding group, but I rode both MMRR and Slinky before 10. I’m telling you I have never had that much luck in one day ever.


I live stream, here's the video you can see if it was you 
EDIT TO ADD: deleted the direct link cause some info was showing up that is not up to Dis guidelines, but you can find the stream in the link in my signature


----------



## Disney Bobby

Awesome.  Thanks for posting that.  Almost like I was there.


----------



## one_cat

What is the penalty if you set up a park reservation then don’t use it?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Had the perfect SWGE day.  Arrived at 9am to the toll plaza,  they let us in at 9:15, temp check,  bag scan was fast.  Went straight to get in line for MMRR, they were losing at 9:30am. Actually sat down on the train at 9:59 and while riding got bg 3 and immediately got called to rise.
> Walked straight on to the ride,  no waiting,  all elements were working.  Then walked on to MFSR thanks to some pixie dust.  Explored the market.  Had reservation for Oga's at 11:30 and saw Ashley Eckstein taking pics right next to the entrance.
> Oga's was fun,  the volume was way low, my daughter thinks is so waiters can communicate better,  capacity in there is about 30%.
> 
> *Then went to Savi's where my DD BF got a lightsaber*,  Star Tours next,  i sat it out cause i was streaming and they don't let you stream.  Checked into sci fi and got called in in less than 5 minutes.
> Sad they didn't do anything special but i understand.  My DD saw one of her coordinators he said they tried to get a cake for the cast approved but they didn't let lthem bring food. They just had some special items to buy at their ackbar snackbar



Do you happen to know if they had all of them available?  Sold out of any?


----------



## rteetz

one_cat said:


> What is the penalty if you set up a park reservation then don’t use it?


There is none.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Do you happen to know if they had all of them available?  Sold out of any?


No clue. Sorry.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> I live stream, here's the video you can see if it was you
> EDIT TO ADD: deleted the direct link cause some info was showing up that is not up to Dis guidelines, but you can find the stream in the link in my signature


Dang I don’t have signatures showing because it messes up the boards when on my phone (which is all I have at the moment). Oh well. I had on a black polka dot skirt though, trying to be somewhat cute with my short stumpy legs.


----------



## Sarahslay

osufeth24 said:


> Do you happen to know if they had all of them available?  Sold out of any?


I had to check there for my friend for a very specific one , can’t remember exactly but it was the skywalker refurbed saber, and they didn’t have it. The guy said some days they have all of them, and other days several will sell out really quick, you just never know. So even if one is there one day it might not be the next, and same the other way around, just because it’s sold out today doesn’t mean it won’t be there tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

Sarahslay said:


> Dang I don’t have signatures showing because it messes up the boards when on my phone (which is all I have at the moment). Oh well. I had on a black polka dot skirt though, trying to be somewhat cute with my short stumpy legs.


They should show if you just turn your phone to landscape.


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> Dang I don’t have signatures showing because it messes up the boards when on my phone (which is all I have at the moment). Oh well. I had on a black polka dot skirt though, trying to be somewhat cute with my short stumpy legs.


If you put your phone in landscape the signature will show


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> If you put your phone in landscape the signature will show


I have them turned off because it slows down my phone so much. I’ll turn them on later and see, having to stand in front of the tv with my phone charging on the dresser since none of the other plug ins work  (among other things in my room not working right). About to go sit down and let it do it’s thing.


----------



## sara_s

Dentam said:


> Went ahead and swapped our first two park days for our LD week trip after seeing that all buckets are now full for AK on Sunday.  Switched to Epcot on Sunday and AK on LD.  We'll just deal with whatever crowds we encounter the best that we can and leave if it's too bad.  Hopefully it won't come to that.


I'm going up tomorrow - does anyone know if you can switch parks day of if 1) you haven't already tapped in and 2) there is resort guest availability?


----------



## Mit88

Mask compliance on a Saturday night at Disney Springs is uh. What’s worse than terrible? It’s worse than whatever is worse than terrible.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> Mask compliance on a Saturday night at Disney Springs is uh. What’s worse than terrible? It’s worse than whatever is worse than terrible.


so no one is wearing them?


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Mask compliance on a Saturday night at Disney Springs is uh. What’s worse than terrible? It’s worse than whatever is worse than terrible.


You're first mistake was going to DS on a Saturday night


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> You're first mistake was going to DS on a Saturday night



Lol I knew what I was potentially getting into, but I wanted to watch some of the Laker game at Cory Works


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> so no one is wearing them?



People were wearing them, but it was like every 5 steps that you’d see a group posing for pictures without masks, people walking around with their mask off completely and a drink in their hand. Its almost as if the employees of non-Disney tenants just dont care enough to say anything to anyone. I’d see this stuff happening right in front of employees, but they werent CMs or I’m sure something would have been said.


----------



## Dentam

sara_s said:


> I'm going up tomorrow - does anyone know if you can switch parks day of if 1) you haven't already tapped in and 2) there is resort guest availability?



I would think that would be fine but have no first hand experience with it to back that up.


----------



## pepperandchips

sara_s said:


> I'm going up tomorrow - does anyone know if you can switch parks day of if 1) you haven't already tapped in and 2) there is resort guest availability?


Assuming you are a resort guest, yes. We did this earlier this month. We switched our AK and EP days the morning of when we decided to sleep in.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

I was at Disney Springs last night as well.  We were able to avoid people that weren’t complying but we knew what the usual behavior is there.  They need more CMs around to remind people.   Dinner on the balcony at Wine Bar George was worth it though!  I love that they provided bags for your mask to hang out in as you eat.  

We were supposed to go to AK this morning but there will be rain for the 2/3 hours we would have been there and rain with masks and the fact we are driving home afterwards sounds miserable.


----------



## Shellbells

yulilin3 said:


> If you put your phone in landscape the signature will show



Well look at that! I had no idea I could just turn my phone and see signatures! I'm not who you were talking to but thank you for tip!


----------



## Flamingeaux

yulilin3 said:


> Had the perfect SWGE day.  Arrived at 9am to the toll plaza,  they let us in at 9:15, temp check,  bag scan was fast.



So you can get in line at the toll plaza prior to 9:15? I while back I had heard they made you leave the line and circle back.  tia


----------



## yulilin3

Flamingeaux said:


> So you can get in line at the toll plaza prior to 9:15? I while back I had heard they made you leave the line and circle back.  tia


If you arrive before 9 they will make you circle around


----------



## Chris Ehlers

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Super Enthused on YouTube was there solo a few days ago.  She posted a video about being back at DHS.  Thought I’d share if you’re interested in a visual!


We went twice first week in August fam of 4 has a blast. Didn’t stay the whole 45min  had big booth to the left of the door coming in and bigger booth in the back    Always fun drinks.  Solo folks are usually at the door.  
Good luck and enjoy 
Cheers


----------



## yulilin3

Major MDE  Issues all morning,  bg didn't even open on the app. Prayers for all CMs


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Major MDE  Issues all morning,  bg didn't even open on the app. Prayers for all CMs


Major outage worldwide. Garmin down, MDE, Starbucks, Centurylink, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Major outage worldwide. Garmin down, MDE, Starbucks, Centurylink, etc.


#2020


----------



## Mit88

I yearn for the days when Flight of Passage was a 5 minute wait. Seems like years ago. Now it’s a brutal hour wait.


----------



## sara_s

Mit88 said:


> I yearn for the days when Flight of Passage was a 5 minute wait. Seems like years ago. Now it’s a brutal hour wait.


Wonder if it’s a weekend thing? My AK day is Wednesday and I was banking on it being walk on.


----------



## Mit88

sara_s said:


> Wonder if it’s a weekend thing? My AK day is Wednesday and I was banking on it being walk on.



Not sure it’ll be a walk on anymore, but I’m sure it’s less crowded mid-week. It’s impossible to deny that people aren’t scared of traveling and going to the parks anymore. There’s no way a majority of these people are locals either.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Not sure it’ll be a walk on anymore, but I’m sure it’s less crowded mid-week. It’s impossible to deny that people aren’t scared of traveling and going to the parks anymore. There’s no way a majority of these people are locals either.


I definitely think things are trending up in terms of people traveling.


----------



## Mit88

I think if we don’t see a big decrease 2 weeks after Labor Day, well see steady increases in capacity from then forward.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I definitely think things are trending up in terms of people traveling.


Maybe but it's probably mostly people within driving distance. Also I think a lot has to do with people getting their last blast before summer ends. Judging from them not opening more resorts and Universal closing some til next year tells me the reservations for resorts aren't there for the fall and winter.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Not sure it’ll be a walk on anymore, but I’m sure it’s less crowded mid-week. It’s impossible to deny that people aren’t scared of traveling and going to the parks anymore. There’s no way a majority of these people are locals either.


That makes me very concerned for my thanksgiving trip. I liked having no fast pass when the lines were manageable. But traveling with a 2 yr, we can’t wait in hour plus lines


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe but it's probably mostly people within driving distance. Also I think a lot has to do with people getting their last blast before summer ends. Judging from them not opening more resorts and Universal closing some til next year tells me the reservations for resorts aren't there for the fall and winter.


driving distance is very subjective, I have friends from Indiana and Tennessee that are driving down next month. Travel is definitely up, I clearly see it when walking back to my car after a park day and I see all sorts of license plates not just Florida ones.  September has always been   a slower time of year and I am sure it'll be that way this year but people are definitely traveling more in comparison to July


----------



## sara_s

Driving up now - will report on each day I’m here as far as crowds go. I’ll also post more details in the Here and Now thread.


----------



## Wreckem

LSUmiss said:


> That makes me very concerned for my thanksgiving trip. I liked having no fast pass when the lines were manageable. But traveling with a 2 yr, we can’t wait in hour plus lines



Yeah I’m trying to figure out how to shuffle my trip from Nov 21-27. I’ve decided to just stay at Universal and drive to Disney. I’m not sure if I should keep AK on Nov 22 or move it to Nov 25. I dont think I’ll decide until hours are known for that week at both Disney and Universal.

It’s all relative though. I’ve been on the busiest days. Rope drop and First/last hours are still going to be important.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Major outage worldwide. Garmin down, MDE, Starbucks, Centurylink, etc.


Centurylink issue is fixed apparently


----------



## cristen72

We’re arriving today.   Eta is 30 minutes!


----------



## CastAStone

Mit88 said:


> I think if we don’t see a big decrease 2 weeks after Labor Day, well see steady increases in capacity from then forward.


I think it’s inevitable we will see decreases after Labor Day though. Least busy weeks at Walt Disney World every year.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Maybe but it's probably mostly people within driving distance. Also I think a lot has to do with people getting their last blast before summer ends. Judging from them not opening more resorts and Universal closing some til next year tells me the reservations for resorts aren't there for the fall and winter.


Just by the looks of social media many people are more confident in travel and many people are planning trips soon to WDW. It’s not just those in driving distance.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Centurylink issue is fixed apparently


Yep and boarding groups have since been issued.


----------



## CastAStone

One thing to remember on crowd levels is that every DVC owner who had banked 2018 points extended has them expiring for real this time on November 30. It’s use it or lose it for the next 90 days for 5 of the 8 use years.

I’m expecting DVC cancellations to drop precipitously.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> Yep and boarding groups have since been issued.


Do we know how they were issued if the app was down?  Did ppl. walk up to CMs and they had a way to do it?


----------



## anthony2k7

brockash said:


> Do we know how they were issued if the app was down?  Did ppl. walk up to CMs and they had a way to do it?


I'm guessing the app is now fixed


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> I think it’s inevitable we will see decreases after Labor Day though. Least busy weeks at Walt Disney World every year.



I meant like first few weeks of reopening level of decrease. If they go back to crowds like they are now, it’s going to continue to get busy. September/October are growing in popularity for WDW. We don’t know the impact no Halloween party’s will have.


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> Do we know how they were issued if the app was down?  Did ppl. walk up to CMs and they had a way to do it?


They opened them at Noon. And then will again at 2.


----------



## New Mouse

CastAStone said:


> One thing to remember on crowd levels is that every DVC owner who had banked 2018 points extended has them expiring for real this time on November 30. It’s use it or lose it for the next 90 days for 5 of the 8 use years.
> 
> I’m expecting DVC cancellations to drop precipitously.



Yeah no decision has been made on length of extension for the later use years (december) yet.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## cristen72

No skyliner refillable mugs available at BC.   Only Star Wars.  The lady at the counter says she thinks the skyliner mugs have been gone a while.   Can anyone comment if they have seen them lately and where?   We would happily go to another resort to be able to get them.


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> driving distance is very subjective, I have friends from Indiana and Tennessee that are driving down next month. Travel is definitely up, I clearly see it when walking back to my car after a park day and I see all sorts of license plates not just Florida ones.  September has always been   a slower time of year and I am sure it'll be that way this year but people are definitely traveling more in comparison to July


Also since a lot of people are working remotely or doing virtual school, it makes traveling easier.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> driving distance is very subjective, I have friends from Indiana and Tennessee that are driving down next month. Travel is definitely up, I clearly see it when walking back to my car after a park day and I see all sorts of license plates not just Florida ones.  September has always been   a slower time of year and I am sure it'll be that way this year but people are definitely traveling more in comparison to July


I’ve also been seeing a lot more out of state plates.  Roads are more congested.   I even noticed more cars at the cheaper t-shirt outlet stores.  Travel is definitely up.


----------



## yulilin3

cristen72 said:


> No skyliner refillable mugs available at BC.   Only Star Wars.  The lady at the counter says she thinks the skyliner mugs have been gone a while.   Can anyone comment if they have seen them lately and where?   We would happily go to another resort to be able to get them.


Visited a couple of resorts,  including skyliner resorts and only seen the sw one


----------



## cristen72

yulilin3 said:


> Visited a couple of resorts,  including skyliner resorts and only seen the sw one



Thanks for the info. We’ll just get a regular mug.  I love SW, but I’m not crazy about this design.

In other news, we were just pixie dusted with a room upgrade!   I feel sure the cast member at check in had bunches to do with it.  Is there a way I can leave a cast compliment online or do I need to go somewhere and physically fill out a card?


----------



## SMRT-1

cristen72 said:


> Thanks for the info. We’ll just get a regular mug.  I love SW, but I’m not crazy about this design.
> 
> In other news, we were just pixie dusted with a room upgrade!   I feel sure the cast member at check in had bunches to do with it.  Is there a way I can leave a cast compliment online or do I need to go somewhere and physically fill out a card?


You can tweet @WDWGuestService and use the hashtag #CastCompliment


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Has there been any kind of talk or rumors lately on when the performers will be coming back?  I'm really hoping the Dapper Dans and Voices of Liberty will be back by January.


----------



## andyman8

SMRT-1 said:


> You can tweet @WDWGuestService and use the hashtag #CastCompliment


Unfortunately, much of the Social Media team is still on furlough, so that account hasn't been active since March. That said, I'd ask at the Front Desk (probably a different CM lol) if they have a Cast Compliment card. If they don't, Guest Relations in the parks and at DS will absolutely have one. You could also send a quick email to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com. Not entirely sure if that account is being monitored (some the Guest Experience Services team is still on furlough) though.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Unfortunately, much of the Social Media team is still on furlough, so that account hasn't been active since March. That said, I'd ask at the Front Desk (probably a different CM lol) if they have a Cast Compliment card. If they don't, Guest Relations in the parks and at DS will absolutely have one. You could also send a quick email to wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com. Not entirely sure if that account is being monitored (some the Guest Experience Services team is still on furlough) though.


Kind of strange that the WDW team is on furlough but the DL team is active on Twitter.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Kind of strange that the WDW team is on furlough but the DL team is active on Twitter.


Yeah, that is really odd.


----------



## CastAStone

New Mouse said:


> Yeah no decision has been made on length of extension for the later use years (december) yet.


Hard to imagine WDW points get extended again. Now Grand Californian and Aulani, who knows.  Aulani alone has around 1 of every 6 points for the whole DVC system. They can extend them for Aulani and have booking problems there or do nothing and have a flood of points into WDW DVC. It’s about a worst case scenario.


----------



## xuxa777

midnight star said:


> Very true. I have a friend where her son goes to a charter school. They essentially only do school for half the day then the rest of the day they can contact the teacher if they need help with assignments. So with that they’ve gone on midday trips to places.



I saw one kid doing his virtual school in a Disney resort in the morning and then hit the parks in the afternoon. Super easy to do.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xuxa777 said:


> I saw one kid doing his virtual school in a Disney resort in the morning and then hit the parks in the afternoon. Super easy to do.



Defintely depends on the specifics of your school.  For my kids, when they are "virtual" they will be on their computer watching the teacher teach - and will be for a full, regular school day.  So with the shortened park hours, wouldn't leave much time to go after (Plus they will have homework to get done)

But other setups could definitely make it work


----------



## Pksmom03

My DD is at King’s Island (Cincinnati OH) right now and just texted me that they’ve only gotten to ride 3 rides in 5 hours! Social distancing and the fast passes they sell for $90 a person for the day have made for a very frustrating visit.


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> Major outage worldwide. Garmin down, MDE, Starbucks, Centurylink, etc.



So that explains my issues this morning!  I was wondering if my laptop was going haywire.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Pksmom03 said:


> My DD is at King’s Island (Cincinnati OH) right now and just texted me that they’ve only gotten to ride 3 rides in 5 hours! Social distancing and the fast passes they sell for $90 a person for the day have made for a very frustrating visit.


Wow! I didn’t know KI was selling their fast lane this year. Cedar Point isn’t except people who bought them pre-covid can use them. We didn’t really notice anyone using them at CP. the Fast Lane completely ruins things for people who don’t purchase it at Cedar Fair parks


----------



## New Mouse

CastAStone said:


> Hard to imagine WDW points get extended again. Now Grand Californian and Aulani, who knows.  Aulani alone has around 1 of every 6 points for the whole DVC system. They can extend them for Aulani and have booking problems there or do nothing and have a flood of points into WDW DVC. It’s about a worst case scenario.



I cant speak to Aulani, but its odd they are still keeping grand cal closed.  Id imagine they will be legally required to extend points.  I have a reservation there in November right now.


----------



## MickeyEars

rteetz said:


> View attachment 522767


This is wonderful news!! I hope it’s reopening soon even though our next trip is until May 30, 2021. We sure missed it when we were there in July.


----------



## sara_s

FWIW I'm only seeing little little kids for the most part. Far less school-aged kids than you would normally see at this time of year. 

We went into Epcot tonight for some food booths. Didn't do any rides because of the listed wait times. It's been raining on and off since we arrived earlier, but it cooled off and the breeze was fantastic!

I'd been reading that some folks saw less mask compliance at the end of the day, etc. I'm happy to report that tonight I would mark it as 90% compliance. Some people walking while eating, but most people respectfully pulling off to the side and eating or drinking. I would say 90% even because it was really obvious when someone's nose and/or mouth was out. 

Tomorrow is MK day....I hope Mondays are good days. I also hope the weather holds up!


----------



## Wreckem

Well going back and forth back and forth I decided to lock in all my holiday plans.

Here’s hoping the holiday crowds aren’t terrible and Covid is not in rage mode again. Also hoping the Rat opens by Christmas. As well as some of the restaurants that aren’t currently opened. In any event all these trips will be at a leisurely pace and not rushed. It will be the third Xmas in a row at Disney. It’s sure to be different a experience.

Nov 21-27. 6 nights at Royal Pacific with  UOAP and 4 day Disney tickets.

Dec 18-26. 8 nights at Royal Pacific with UOAP and  5 day Disney Tickets.

Dec 27-Jan 1. 5 night at Aria Las Vegas.

Airfares taken care of from Covid travel credits from canceled flights in March. We were originally supposed have been on a cruise the week of Christmas but I lifted and shifted because it’s probably going to be canceled after final payment is due. Unless Disney discounts rooms I’ll be keeping my Royal Pacific booking for Christmas. The Las Vegas trip was booked precovid. Bummer that there isn’t likely to be any NYE events and shows aren’t returning until spring but I’m not canceling a free room. Vegas was definitely weird in June. It’s probably going to jbe ust as weird in December but at least all the casinos will be open.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> I saw one kid doing his virtual school in a Disney resort in the morning and then hit the parks in the afternoon. Super easy to do.



Just because you saw one kid doing this doesn’t mean that it’s “super easy to do” and that there is going to be a huge influx of virtual students heading to WDW. Virtual school is not the same framework everywhere. Some do a mix of independent work and live work. Some have live instruction for a full school day. It’s totally impossible to predict how it will affect crowds. Not to mention, a huge part of the country hasn’t even started school yet! We start in September, as do most districts around us, some not even until after Labor Day.

The next few weeks will be telling.


----------



## chiisai

Wreckem said:


> I think it could have an impact but not significant. There will be parents who will put their kids in virtual school for a trip and put them back in person school when they get back. At least they will in Texas because the state is allowing parents to switch back and forth whenever they want. It will allow some people some more flexible travel but how many take advantage, I’m not sure.



Our virtual school day (no live option), for both elementary  and secondary has live classes until about 3pm, with attendance at each class.  So, we could go for afternoon park visits.  Or some sort of unapproved half day leave (vacation is considered unapproved) if we want to go to the parks at noon.  We may do this next year for a few days if schools are still virtual next spring to make spring break a little longer (if we decide to go, depends on state of covid treatments, numbers).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chiisai said:


> Our virtual school day (no live option), for both elementary  and secondary has live classes until about 3pm, with attendance at each class.  So, we could go for afternoon park visits.  Or some sort of unapproved half day leave (vacation is considered unapproved) if we want to go to the parks at noon.  We may do this next year for a few days if schools are still virtual next spring to make spring break a little longer (if we decide to go, depends on state of covid treatments, numbers).



My point is that it doesn’t matter what anyone’s personal virtual learning schedule is because they are ALL different.

We will not know virtual school’s overall impact on potentially increasing crowds until school is in session everywhere. It’s simply too early to predict since it’s not even Labor Day yet. I lean toward the thought that it is not going to make a huge impact, but it’s just my feeling. I personally feel we are seeing higher crowds than earlier this summer right now because people are doing a last hurrah before school starts, and then the numbers will dip back down after Labor Day, but again - just a feeling.

Crowds typically drop off significantly Tuesday after Labor Day. I don’t think anyone can say that it will be any different this year due to virtual schooling. Do I think some will do it? Sure. It’s just too early to say it will have any overall impact on crowd level.


----------



## chiisai

MickeyWaffles said:


> My point is that it doesn’t matter what anyone’s personal virtual learning schedule is because they are ALL different.
> 
> We will not know virtual school’s overall impact on potentially increasing crowds until school is in session everywhere. It’s simply too early to predict since it’s not even Labor Day yet. I lean toward the thought that it is not going to make a huge impact, but it’s just my feeling. I personally feel we are seeing higher crowds than earlier this summer right now because people are doing a last hurrah before school starts, and then the numbers will dip back down after Labor Day, but again - just a feeling.
> 
> Crowds typically drop off significantly Tuesday after Labor Day. I don’t think anyone can say that it will be any different this year due to virtual schooling. Do I think some will do it? Sure. It’s just too early to say it will have any overall impact on crowd level.



I agree with you.  I don’t think a majority of people will decide to vacation solely because school is virtual, given for a large number of counties virtual is live, attendance taken, and goes until mid afternoon. It might influence some to add a few days, but missing parks every day until late afternoon isn’t the touring plan a lot of visitors with families would want, especially with how expensive a trip can be.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chiisai said:


> I agree with you.  I don’t think a majority of people will decide to vacation solely because school is virtual, given for a large number of counties virtual is live, attendance taken, and goes until mid afternoon. It might influence some to add a few days, but missing parks every day until late afternoon isn’t the touring plan a lot of visitors with families would want, especially with how expensive a trip can be.



And with limited park hours too. With parks potentially closing 5:00pm, 6:00pm and 7:00pm ... if you’re busy until mid to late afternoon, there’s not really much time. Many won’t find the cost worth that short amount of time.

It will be interesting to see what crowd levels do this fall!


----------



## jpeterson

Disneylover99 said:


> Craziness.
> I wonder who is in charge of the report card.
> 
> And just to add.....I think remote learning will look a lot different (be more intensive) with the start of a new school year then with the spring scramble of remote learning. I doubt there will be much impact in the parks.


I really don't think it's quite as bad as switching whenever they want. I'm in Central Texas, we have to pick before the start of each grading period (some weeks before actually) and they have home room teachers dedicated to in-person and virtual. The kids have synchronous learning throughout the day until nearly 3:00, (4:00 Eastern). This is grades 2 & 3.
I really don't think virtual learning will have much impact on Disney. Parents who would have pulled their kids for a trip pre-COVID-19 might still do so, but most still won't.
It would really vary kid to kid anyway, if they could do virtual at Disney. One of mine could probably do OK. The other one struggles to focus at home. Put a castle out the window and no way!


----------



## chicagoshannon

For the record, when my family is in the parks the next couple of weeks it's not because of virtual school.  We are homeschoolers (have been forever) and already have 6 weeks of school under our belts for the year.   We are on vacation not doing any sort of school while there (unless you count our trip to Kennedy Space Center).


----------



## Sara W

I don't think assumptions can be made across the board. I am bringing my kids down next week. They will do classes all day Tuesday (pool lunch break) and then Thursday morning. We have Wellness Wednesdays that are basically to do what is best for you and your family. You can join online specials (classes outside of core) or stay away from screen time altogether if you choose, we are choosing to go to Magic Kingdom. All of the live classes are also recorded so students can catch up if the time didn't work with their family (which is what we'll do with Thursday afternoon classes as we drive home). They just have to submit their work online. All this to say - each school system is going to be so different and who knows what we're going to see.


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> Just because you saw one kid doing this doesn’t mean that it’s “super easy to do” and that there is going to be a huge influx of virtual students heading to WDW. Virtual school is not the same framework everywhere. Some do a mix of independent work and live work. Some have live instruction for a full school day. It’s totally impossible to predict how it will affect crowds. Not to mention, a huge part of the country hasn’t even started school yet! We start in September, as do most districts around us, some not even until after Labor Day.
> 
> The next few weeks will be telling.


Exactly, plus possibly most importantly, just because the kid appears to be "doing" the schooling, do we really think the kid was concentrating 100% on the schooling or perhaps a little preoccupied thinking about the rest of the day at disney?


----------



## rteetz

We are getting way too far off here with the school topic.


----------



## jlwhitney

chiisai said:


> I agree with you.  I don’t think a majority of people will decide to vacation solely because school is virtual, given for a large number of counties virtual is live, attendance taken, and goes until mid afternoon. It might influence some to add a few days, but missing parks every day until late afternoon isn’t the touring plan a lot of visitors with families would want, especially with how expensive a trip can be.



And also have to take into account the area they are from and if in person school was offered. I am in NE FL and my county only had 20% pick virtual (its a full day) and the majority of those are the ones that are also not traveling or doing activities and such. So while I know some districts in the country are all virtual and those would have more that might have the desire to travel and some won't.


----------



## jcbftw

DCL Blog just tweeted that the cash room side of Poly is not opening until 2021, with "enhancements" to Great Ceremonial House and guest rooms. Wonder what this means for 'Ohana and Trader Sam's... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300421609283518464


----------



## chicagoshannon

Wow didn't they just refurb the GCH?  Maybe they'll add the Koi fish back into the little ponds outside.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/brea...ge-resort-to-remain-closed-until-summer-2021/


----------



## jpeterson

chicagoshannon said:


> Wow didn't they just refurb the GCH?  Maybe they'll add the Koi fish back into the little ponds outside.


I don't know about the poly specifically, but if they are thinking long-term, now might be a great time to invest in resort refurbs.  Easier to shuffle people around with lower attendance.  But might be hard to stomach the expenses for the execs.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Wow didn't they just refurb the GCH?  Maybe they'll add the Koi fish back into the little ponds outside.


I wouldn’t expect a huge refurb. Maybe some areas that didn’t get it in the last one. Kona is open and Tambu Lounge. The resort also has DVC guests there too.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t expect a huge refurb. Maybe some areas that didn’t get it in the last one. Kona is open and Tambu Lounge. The resort also has DVC guests there too.


and we just heard a rumor yesterday that Ohana will be opening soon.  We shall see.


----------



## MrsBooch

chicagoshannon said:


> and we just heard a rumor yesterday that Ohana will be opening soon.  We shall see.



I was just thinking about that - also my mouth dropped open. 
not until Summer 2021???

Wow.


----------



## jcbftw

I still don't understand why the Tiki Terrace outdoor bar area isn't open. Is it too popular and they don't want to manage the crowd?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I actually think that Poly news is kinda nice for the people who are actually staying there. Probably a nice time to stay there. We were booked there for our cancelled trip and our biggest concern was the crowded pool area that seemed to be a consistent complaint, and general crowding of the public areas of that resort which is probably way down with villa side only, Ohana still closed, and no fireworks drawing people to the beach. Probably not too tough for people who want to stay there to book a cash DVC studio right now (or even rent points which don’t even get me started on, but it’s an option), which by many accounts are nicer than the regular rooms anyways.


----------



## Mit88

jcbftw said:


> I still don't understand why the Tiki Terrace outdoor bar area isn't open. Is it too popular and they don't want to manage the crowd?



They even have the tables distanced and marked off for people to sit. It doesn’t make sense. It would make sense if alcohol wasn’t served or the other bars weren’t open


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/brea...ge-resort-to-remain-closed-until-summer-2021/


I will assume this is bad news for Trader Sam’s opening anytime soon.  Probably not great news for maintenance fees at PVB either.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> I will assume this is bad news for Trader Sam’s opening anytime soon.  Probably not great news for maintenance fees at PVB either.


I don't think they can legally shove additional common costs onto DVC just because they are choosing to keep the cash side closed. If anything, the reduced amount of common areas should lower dues. Should. We'll see.


----------



## anthony2k7

Presumably they have only announced changes for poly so far because except for GF which is basically already open and staffed, poly is the next scheduled to open.

Will CSR and AoA reopen as currently scheduled, perhaps not.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300432399118016513


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> I don't think they can legally shove additional common costs onto DVC just because they are choosing to keep the cash side closed. If anything, the reduced amount of common areas should lower dues. Should. We'll see.


Not talking about additional share of the cost, but I would assume the villas share of the refurb of the GCH would take a chunk out of the reserves that will need to be replenished.

 The current low maintenance fees made PVB pretty attractive.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Will CSR and AoA reopen as currently scheduled, perhaps not.


I don’t see any reason to believe that changes just yet.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

jpeterson said:


> I really don't think it's quite as bad as switching whenever they want. I'm in Central Texas, we have to pick before the start of each grading period (some weeks before actually) and they have home room teachers dedicated to in-person and virtual. The kids have synchronous learning throughout the day until nearly 3:00, (4:00 Eastern). This is grades 2 & 3.
> I really don't think virtual learning will have much impact on Disney. Parents who would have pulled their kids for a trip pre-COVID-19 might still do so, but most still won't.
> It would really vary kid to kid anyway, if they could do virtual at Disney. One of mine could probably do OK. The other one struggles to focus at home. Put a castle out the window and no way!


We're also in Central TX. We can switch off in-person at any time, but have to wait for the end of a 9 week grading period to switch from virtual to in-person. (Same teacher for both.) Only my middle schooler has school "all day" (til 3:20); my elementary kids only go until 12:20 and 1:15. But we only *have* to make sure they log into one live zoom class a day, so theoretically we could do the early morning one and then head to parks. Not that we'd do that, we're keeping our Thanksgiving trip as is.

The holiday (Thanksgiving) crowds have me a little worried as far as wait times go. I just saw on FB that this coming Sunday (Labor Day weekend) is completely "sold out" of park reservations, even for resort guests. Without FP+, I'm worried about what that means for lines (we're used to maximizing FP+). Obviously wait times in July/Early Aug (when DH and I last went) were short, but they've been increasing. Even if total capacity is down, how bad are crowds going to be if restaurants, attractions, and shops are still closed?


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> We are getting way too far off here with the school topic.


This might have been my fault sorry  I mentioned it a few pages back in relation to how it could impact crowds and travel. Didn’t know it would make people be off topic lol


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/brea...ge-resort-to-remain-closed-until-summer-2021/


This is the first resort we'll have to be moved from. (So far, we've had good luck picking open resorts for all our trips - happened to have our CBR trip booked for a day after opening; CSR for early Nov; Fort cabin for Thanksgiving; Contemporary in Jan;...) We have resort side Poly booked for Feb. I wonder where we'll be moved? Bummed - Poly is our fave.


----------



## CastAStone

anthony2k7 said:


> Presumably they have only announced changes for poly so far because except for GF which is basically already open and staffed, poly is the next scheduled to open.
> 
> Will CSR and AoA reopen as currently scheduled, perhaps not.


If DVC starts booking out closer to capacity, which I think it will come November/December, they'll probably want to bring AoA on board to have a non-DVC suite option. It also has the Skyliner which makes it cheaper to open vs other resorts. But this is all about demand and they'll keep making changes as needed to adjust to changes in demand.


----------



## pixieprincess925

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/brea...ge-resort-to-remain-closed-until-summer-2021/


I wonder how this will affect those staying on the DVC side. Staying at PVB for the first time in October. I hope the refurbishments don't detract from the experience too much!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300441772255055873


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300441772255055873


I’m confused what does this mean


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> I’m confused what does this mean


Expect news today


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Expect news today



The significant news could be...

Disneyland reopening or the status of the Christmas Party.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> The significant news could be...
> 
> Disneyland reopening or the status of the Christmas Party.


Or just more updates on status of resorts. They may be announcing that the indefinitely closed resorts may not open until summer 2021 as well. I don’t think I’d include the Christmas party in a significant news item. DL opening, definitely. Resort status, definitely. Party, more of a minor news drop.


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Wow didn't they just refurb the GCH?  Maybe they'll add the Koi fish back into the little ponds outside.


The resort had a pretty significant refurbishment that was completed summer 2015, so yeah five years ago.

Also, don’t think I’ve seen it mentioned here but Tokyo Disney will be resuming their fireworks and nighttime parade starting tomorrow, exactly two months from opening. Worth nothing that their fireworks display isn’t quite the ordeal that HEA is (it’s only 5 minutes) but it’s still interesting that they’re pressing forward with those relatively soon after reopening. Yes, I know they’re owned by OLC but still interesting, none the less.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> Or just more updates on status of resorts. They may be announcing that the indefinitely closed resorts may not open until summer 2021 as well. I don’t think I’d include the Christmas party in a significant news item. DL opening, definitely. Resort status, definitely. Party, more of a minor news drop.



Agreed.

The _party _would be a significant news if it included fireworks, though.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I see the late evening Friday news dump has been moved to Monday this week... let’s hope for some sweet to go with the bitter.

MVMCP...  updated info on resort closures..  Rat or Space 220 opening dates..
Ahhh yes.. parades & fireworks...  

Anything else?


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The _party _would be a significant news if it included fireworks, though.


Oh definitely. Party, any way you cut it, would be major news to this board. But we’re not exactly run of the mill a Disney fans here.


----------



## mattpeto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I see the late evening Friday news dump has been moved to Monday this week... let’s hope for some sweet to go with the bitter.
> 
> MVMCP...  updated info on resort closures..  Rat or Space 220 opening dates..
> Ahhh yes.. parades & fireworks...
> 
> Anything else?



Disneyland reopening.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mattpeto said:


> Disneyland reopening.



For sure... totally zoned on that one. lol.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Disneyland reopening.


Unlikely though with CAs new targets


----------



## Marionnette

*Monorail service to Poly to be suspended in October.*
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...t-to-be-suspended-beginning-in-early-october/


----------



## tlmadden73

OnceUponATime15 said:


> I see the late evening Friday news dump has been moved to Monday this week... let’s hope for some sweet to go with the bitter.
> 
> MVMCP...  updated info on resort closures..  Rat or Space 220 opening dates..
> Ahhh yes.. parades & fireworks...
> 
> Anything else?


Hard to have optimism lately. It is looking more and more like the country is pretty much cancelled until 2021 .. Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas won't be the same .. even locally .. so I have my doubts it would be "back to normal" at WDW. 

The pessimist in me would guess:
1)MVMCP - cancelled
2) Most other resort re-openings pushed back to 2021
3) Rat or Space 220 openings pushed out until 2021 (no need to open them, even if done until the parks can/will have crowds)
4) Disneyland not opening until 2021

The optimist in me would guess:
1) MVMCP - reduced to just a few dates in December.. maybe have parade/fireworks with very limited attendance.
2) Reconfirm re-opening dates of hotels (maybe they get pushed back a month or two)
3) Rat or Space 220 opening date of Nov/Dec 2020.
4) Disneyland opening in reduced capacity in October. 

But .. I'd gamble on the pessimist.


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/polynesian-room-refurbishment-to-be-inspired-by-moana/Disney last did a Poly room refurb in 2013, so this would fit in their usual timeline. Now do the GF lol.


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> *Monorail service to Poly to be suspended in October.*
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...t-to-be-suspended-beginning-in-early-october/


Wasn't there someone who used to claim that poly had an asbestos problem or some other major structural issue - was all that sorted on the 2015 refurb?


----------



## anthony2k7

I hope whatever they're doing they make the lobby more grand than it is now, the old waterfall etc was awesome, the 2015 changes made it a bit disappointing


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Wasn't there someone who used to claim that poly had an asbestos problem or some other major structural issue - was all that sorted on the 2015 refurb?


That was with the old fountain. I don’t believe that remains.


----------



## mattpeto

_NM

andyman8 broke it first._


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Moana theme at the Poly.


Yay! Gotta get some IP in there!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marionnette said:


> *Monorail service to Poly to be suspended in October.*
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...t-to-be-suspended-beginning-in-early-october/



Take back what I said about it making it a good thing and a pleasantly uncrowded Poly for those staying there . Although I guess DVC studios are quite close to the TTC.


----------



## PrincessV

Mit88 said:


> I typically sanitize my hands often at home, but I think I’ve already exceeded the amount of sanitizing in the last 2 days at the parks than I have in the last 5 months combined. They’re not obnoxiously everywhere in the parks, but they’re perfectly placed where your mind just says “oh, let me sanitize real quick”. Very impressed.


LOL this is so accurate! I had to start telling myself "You do NOT need more sanitizer: you literally have not touched anything since you last washed your hands."



Mit88 said:


> Dont be. I have every bit of confidence that they will be able to adjust and continue to make it a special experience. I’d be lying if I said I wasnt concerned about what I was walking into, even if I tried to talk with absolute optimism, there was still a piece in the back of my mind that wondered if these glowing reports were just a mirage. They truly aren’t. Things havent been perfect, but they’re damn near close enough. After seeing how the CMs have been handling crowds, and how well in line guest have been, even with an increase in guests, I truly believe they wouldn’t do it if they didnt know they were capable of keeping up with it.


ITA. I visited with the same thought last week: "will it really feel okay" And it really, really did. I, too, think WDW can handle this going forward.



sara_s said:


> FWIW I'm only seeing little little kids for the most part. Far less school-aged kids than you would normally see at this time of year.


I noticed the same last week. A fair number of toddler-aged kids, but very, very few school-aged.



DGsAtBLT said:


> I actually think that Poly news is kinda nice for the people who are actually staying there. Probably a nice time to stay there.


It is  I was there last week and it was delightful! I sat on the beach for an hour, watching the sun set, and I was literally the only person out there.


----------



## Farro

Was the news that tweet alluded to just the fact the monorail was closing for Poly?


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Expect news today



It's ok, I didn't want to do anything today anyway


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Yay! Gotta get some IP in there!





tlmadden73 said:


> Hard to have optimism lately. It is looking more and more like the country is pretty much cancelled until 2021 .. Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas won't be the same .. even locally .. so I have my doubts it would be "back to normal" at WDW.
> 
> The pessimist in me would guess:
> 1)MVMCP - cancelled
> 2) Most other resort re-openings pushed back to 2021
> 3) Rat or Space 220 openings pushed out until 2021 (no need to open them, even if done until the parks can/will have crowds)
> 4) Disneyland not opening until 2021
> 
> The optimist in me would guess:
> 1) MVMCP - reduced to just a few dates in December.. maybe have parade/fireworks with very limited attendance.
> 2) Reconfirm re-opening dates of hotels (maybe they get pushed back a month or two)
> 3) Rat or Space 220 opening date of Nov/Dec 2020.
> 4) Disneyland opening in reduced capacity in October.
> 
> But .. I'd gamble on the pessimist.



The fact that Scott Gustin said to watch "Disney Parks News" today makes it more likely it's park-related then hotel related, but we'll see.


----------



## teach22180

mattpeto said:


> The fact that Scott Gustin said to watch "Disney Parks News" today makes it more likely it's park-related then hotel related, but we'll see.


Hoping for a discount for October onward.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My official guess (if this is a big announcement) is DLR opening date. Other happy guesses include nighttime entertainment coming in some fashion (limited nights, one park, that kind of thing), or a modified Christmas party, although I don’t really think it’s going to be those, money is on DLR.

Half empty side says it could be pulling Epcot back to the rumoured 5 days a week, but hopefully that’s not it.


----------



## mattpeto

teach22180 said:


> Hoping for a discount for October onward.



I don't know if this would be significant news.  I also admit I have no idea how Disney is balancing demand and limiting capacity, etc.  For instance, does Disney want more people to come?  Probably some, but not too much.  If they offered discounts and incentives, would it just aggravate the people that are booked? 

Somebody with a PhD in Statistics chime-in please.


----------



## mattpeto

DGsAtBLT said:


> My official guess (if this is a big announcement) is DLR opening date. Other happy guesses include nighttime entertainment coming in some fashion (limited nights, one park, that kind of thing), or a modified Christmas party, although I don’t really think it’s going to be those, money is on DLR.
> 
> Half empty side says it could be pulling Epcot back to the rumoured 5 days a week, but hopefully that’s not it.



Disneyland seems like a layup for sure.

Either way, I expect some sort of conclusion with *Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party *this week.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> I don't know if this would be significant news.  I also admit I have no idea how Disney is balancing demand and limiting capacity, etc.  For instance, does Disney want more people to come?  Probably some, but not too much.  If they offered discounts and incentives, would it just aggravate the people that are booked?
> 
> Somebody with a PhD in Statistics chime-in please.



I wonder if it’s a case of knowing the majority of non AP non DVC onsite guests are coming regardless because they “need” Disney right now and a discount doesn’t incentivize enough additional guests to make it worthwhile.

Or a discount could be announced in a few hours


----------



## Brianstl

I think the chances of it happening are slim right now, but I am really hoping that one of the things announced is the return of some kind of park hopping.


----------



## anthony2k7

My main thought right now is "Please don't touch trader sams! Please don't touch trader sams! Please don't touch trader sams! Please don't touch trader sams!!!!!!"


----------



## yulilin3

I have not read all the posts but apparently rumor has it that the Ceremonial House will change into a Moana themed space
https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200831-msbc6ycgprb23grxb6p7fxizjm-story.html
A Disney World spokeswoman on Monday said changes to the rooms will include a move to a Pacific Ocean-inspired color palette as well as details, patterns and textures from Disney’s “Moana,” an animated film that takes place on the Polynesian island of Motunui.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I have not read all the posts but apparently rumor has it that the Ceremonial House will change into a Moana themed space



Really hoping it stays subtle (or not at all, lol).

Go throw IP all over resorts like Riviera that are not classic WDW resorts.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really hoping it stays subtle (or not at all, lol).
> 
> Go throw IP all over resorts like Riviera that are not classic WDW resorts.


Its not sounding good 

ETA, perhaps its a good thing GF hasn't had a major refurb in a while afterall!!!!


----------



## ThornXBL

It sounds more like the actual guest rooms will get some Moana themed stuff, not necessarily the GCH


----------



## anthony2k7

Controversial suggestion here.... GF walkway available soon, walking from contemporary possible? Poly monorail being closed..... is a potential extended downtime of the monorail coming?


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Just by the looks of social media many people are more confident in travel and many people are planning trips soon to WDW. It’s not just those in driving distance.


I think people are going to start extending the range for driving distance.  We're planning to drive down from Indiana in December.  We don't feel comfortable flying yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Controversial suggestion here.... GF walkway available soon, walking from contemporary possible? Poly monorail being closed..... is a potential extended downtime of the monorail coming?



That’s an interesting thought.

Nobody can argue it’s not needed and what better time to do it than when crowds are the lowest they have been in years (and probably the lowest they will be for the foreseeable future). I could not complain if they actually took this opportunity to fix major problem areas in WDW.


----------



## Eric Smith

CastAStone said:


> Hard to imagine WDW points get extended again. Now Grand Californian and Aulani, who knows.  Aulani alone has around 1 of every 6 points for the whole DVC system. They can extend them for Aulani and have booking problems there or do nothing and have a flood of points into WDW DVC. It’s about a worst case scenario.


They're going to have to do something for Aulani and VGC.  It doesn't look like those will be opening any time soon.


----------



## MrsBooch

As far as the poly refurb - prior to everything shutting down they had already begun some work on the rooms. I follow Tikkiman Fan on facebook and "someone" was "leaking" pictures of redone carpeting and flooring, hallways and walls, doors etc. - they quardoned off a section of one of the long houses and began refurbishments. I believe they're just going to go ahead and wrap that up (in the non-dvc buildings). It makes sense.

Now - we have a split stay Thanksgiving week, Copper Creek and then 3 nights at the Poly (in a dvc room) - should we keep that or should we try for somewhere else? Thoughts? We love the pools, and the food (even what's open now, although it's limited). But we've got park days (Epcot and HS) - is it worth it? I'm on a waitlist for Riviera studio - but I'm thinking maybe we should bounce because now I'm nervous about constructions sights and sounds.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> I think people are going to start extending the range for driving distance.  We're planning to drive down from Indiana in December.  We don't feel comfortable flying yet.



Flying is simply not safe.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-no-social-distancing-says-passenger-12060304


----------



## andyman8

By the way, while the Swan is already open, it looks like the Dolphin will reopen to Guests tomorrow BUT will close again on September 13. From that point on, the Dolphin will only be open on Friday and Saturday nights until November 20 when it will return to a full schedule (supposedly). Very, very strange.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Flying is simply not safe.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-no-social-distancing-says-passenger-12060304


Other studies say otherwise. I’ll have to find it but I read one article that someone on board had COVID and nobody else on the plane tested otherwise. Airlines have drastically changed procedures too.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Flying is simply not safe.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-no-social-distancing-says-passenger-12060304


Maybe try a carrier who actually enforces masks? And maybe a destination where half of Europe- with its still increasing cases- isn't going to party it up at.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone know the hours for Disney reservations? I have to call about my Poly stay


----------



## MrsBooch

anthony2k7 said:


> Flying is simply not safe.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/coronavi...-no-social-distancing-says-passenger-12060304



Mask wearing wasn't being enforced on this flight - the article says people were walking around freely without masks, or wearing them on their chins or not at all. I wouldnt use this to say that flying isn't safe.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> As far as the poly refurb - prior to everything shutting down they had already begun some work on the rooms. I follow Tikkiman Fan on facebook and "someone" was "leaking" pictures of redone carpeting and flooring, hallways and walls, doors etc. - they quardoned off a section of one of the long houses and began refurbishments. I believe they're just going to go ahead and wrap that up (in the non-dvc buildings). It makes sense.
> 
> Now - we have a split stay Thanksgiving week, Copper Creek and then 3 nights at the Poly (in a dvc room) - should we keep that or should we try for somewhere else? Thoughts? We love the pools, and the food (even what's open now, although it's limited). But we've got park days (Epcot and HS) - is it worth it? I'm on a waitlist for Riviera studio - but I'm thinking maybe we should bounce because now I'm nervous about constructions sights and sounds.


Assuming that they spread out the work over the full closure (roughly 8 months), it wouldn't impact your stay more so than a "normal" refurbishment. 8 months is about the length of most hard refurbs for Deluxe Resort rooms. Of course, the refurb work at GCH is more up in the air. I knew they were doing refurb work on the rooms (had assumed that got pushed but looks like they're using it an excuse to delay the reopening), but I hadn't heard about work on the GCH. My guess is it will be nothing extensive to the GCH itself (perhaps some painting and soft refurb work) but the monorail station work will likely be more extensive. My guess would be that the biggest impact you'd feel would be if you planned on using the monorail (which it sounds like you weren't).

That said, if you don't want to chance it, I might suggest BCV or BWV. Both will have great proximity to the parks you're visiting and have great holiday decorations. Both have nice pools, especially BCV/YC, since you mentioned that specifically. Maybe YS be open by then too.


----------



## pixieprincess925

andyman8 said:


> By the way, while the Swan is already open, it looks like the Dolphin will reopen to Guests tomorrow BUT will close again on September 13. From that point on, the Dolphin will only be open on Friday and Saturday nights until November 20 when it will return to a full schedule (supposedly). Very, very strange.


Any idea what is going on with restaurants in the Dolphin? are any of those opening? I was looking specifically at Fountain


----------



## andyman8

pixieprincess925 said:


> Any idea what is going on with restaurants in the Dolphin? are any of those opening? I was looking specifically at Fountain


I don't think we're going to get a clear picture on that until the first Guests are back at the Dolphin, unfortunately. I know BlueZoo was accepting reservations for later this week and weekend, so that could be a good sign, but we'll see.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Other studies say otherwise. I’ll have to find it but I read one article that someone on board had COVID and nobody else on the plane tested otherwise. Airlines have drastically changed procedures too.



As part of our daily covid updates here we get periodic airline/airport numbers.  Last week it was a total of 55 cases across Canada last month, 33 landed in Toronto. Various carriers, mainly coming from Europe.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone know the hours for Disney reservations? I have to call about my Poly stay


7am to 11pm ET. If you were impacted by today's announcement, they _should_ move you for free. That's at least what happened after the last resort reopening delays.


----------



## CastAStone

Eric Smith said:


> They're going to have to do something for Aulani and VGC.  It doesn't look like those will be opening any time soon.


Not to split hairs but they really don't _have _to do anything. When you buy DVC you become the owner and Disney just becomes your management company that you've hired. When a business closes, the owner bears the financial pain of that closure. Disney has done nothing that violates the terms of the contract at Aulani, which effectively isn't allowed to operate right now, and while you could make a case around VGC, it's clear Disney doesn't think they have a problem or they would have opened it up like they did VB and HHI.  

In addition, owners already have options to use their points. Resale owners can use them at WDW DVCs, which have had plenty of availability, or put them into RCI, while Direct owners can do either of those things as well as use them for the various collections. 

Will they do something? Maybe. It's really problematic at Aulani especially though because of the sheer number of points, and the fact that anything they do reduces the number of rooms they have to rent to the general public (aka it takes money out of Disney's pocket, and therefore transfers the risk cost that the owner agreed in writing to bear back onto Disney).


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> By the way, while the Swan is already open, it looks like the Dolphin will reopen to Guests tomorrow BUT will close again on September 13. From that point on, the Dolphin will only be open on Friday and Saturday nights until November 20 when it will return to a full schedule (supposedly). Very, very strange.


I would guess that they don't have enough reservations to need the rooms at both the Swan and the Dolphin.  I wonder if they're moving people from the Dolphin to the Swan during the week.


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> I would guess that they don't have enough reservations to need the rooms at both the Swan and the Dolphin.  I wonder if they're moving people from the Dolphin to the Swan during the week.


Yeah I mean that's clearly the reason, but I don't think I've heard of a hotel ever being open on weekends only. I'm sure some have, but I'm not sure how that works with staffing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> 7am to 11pm ET. If you were impacted by today's announcement, they _should_ move you for free. That's at least what happened after the last resort reopening delays.


Excellent! I can call after work then. Thanks!

The email says they will move me for free so I’ll report back. Hoping for GF!


----------



## Farro

So far, the only resorts (non-dvc) scheduled to be open through Spring 2021 are:

Grand Floridian
Yacht Club
CSR
CBR
POP
AoA
Riviera

Am I missing any? And we aren't really sure on GF, CSR or AoA?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> So far, the only resorts (non-dvc) scheduled to be open through Spring 2021 are:
> 
> Grand Floridian
> Yacht Club
> CSR
> CBR
> POP
> AoA
> Riviera
> 
> Am I missing any? And we aren't really sure on GF, CSR or AoA?


I think Contemporary is currently open.


----------



## Shellyred8

chicagoshannon said:


> Did you notice a lot of school aged kids or were they all little?  Trying to gauge if it will be less "busy" in 2 weeks.


We were there last week.  We noticed some school aged kids.  Fewer little kids.  Another observation: Mon - Thurs were less busy than Fri - Sun at the parks we were at.  We did HS on a Sunday.  It was really busy in the morning, but by about 3pm it had cleared out A LOT.


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> I think Contemporary is currently open.



Right. Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> So far, the only resorts (non-dvc) scheduled to be open through Spring 2021 are:
> 
> Grand Floridian
> Yacht Club
> CSR
> CBR
> POP
> AoA
> Riviera
> 
> Am I missing any? And we aren't really sure on GF, CSR or AoA?


  There are dates for all of them as of now


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gustin pointing out CSR looks like next to fall this year.

I’m not even bothering to waste my time and call Disney about Poly. If I lose CSR part of my split stay I’ll cancel the whole thing at once.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Gustin pointing out CSR looks like next to fall this year.
> 
> I’m not even bothering to waste my time and call Disney about Poly. If I lose CSR part of my split stay I’ll cancel the whole thing at once.



more info please!!!


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Gustin pointing out CSR looks like next to fall this year.
> 
> I’m not even bothering to waste my time and call Disney about Poly. If I lose CSR part of my split stay I’ll cancel the whole thing at once.


Wait so CSR won't be open after the NBA leaves


----------



## Shellyred8

MrsBooch said:


> As far as the poly refurb - prior to everything shutting down they had already begun some work on the rooms. I follow Tikkiman Fan on facebook and "someone" was "leaking" pictures of redone carpeting and flooring, hallways and walls, doors etc. - they quardoned off a section of one of the long houses and began refurbishments. I believe they're just going to go ahead and wrap that up (in the non-dvc buildings). It makes sense.
> 
> Now - we have a split stay Thanksgiving week, Copper Creek and then 3 nights at the Poly (in a dvc room) - should we keep that or should we try for somewhere else? Thoughts? We love the pools, and the food (even what's open now, although it's limited). But we've got park days (Epcot and HS) - is it worth it? I'm on a waitlist for Riviera studio - but I'm thinking maybe we should bounce because now I'm nervous about constructions sights and sounds.


If you can find something in the boardwalk area for the days you are at EP and HS, I would definitely do that.  Especially if you are trying to get to HS before rope-drop for RotR.  It was so nice staying at BWV and being able to walk there in the morning.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The decision to go all in on DVC years ago and expand it the way they did must really be paying off right about now. Would be really curious to know how many resort guests are not AP or DVC.


----------



## MrsBooch

We don't think they'll close the already opened restaurants at the Poly, along with the monorail in October, right? That's totally illogical...right???


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> We don't think they'll close the already opened restaurants at the Poly, along with the monorail in October, right? That's totally illogical...right???


They need food options for dvc guests


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> more info please!!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300477357946478595


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> We don't think they'll close the already opened restaurants at the Poly, along with the monorail in October, right? That's totally illogical...right???



I would say it depends how much needs to be closed due to GCH refurbs and what’s going on in there, when it comes to specific restaurants not just food access.


----------



## osufeth24

I wish whatever news is supposed to come from the Disney Parks News would go ahead and drop, I've got chores to do!


----------



## midnight star

osufeth24 said:


> I wish whatever news is supposed to come from the Disney Parks News would go ahead and drop, I've got chores to do!


Right I keep checking here every 5 seconds lol


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would say it depends how much needs to be closed due to GCH refurbs and what’s going on in there, when it comes to specific restaurants not just food access.


Captain cook has the advantage to have 2 doors that lead outside,  easy to close the restaurant so people can only come in and out from the outside.  Kona I's a different issue


----------



## MrsBooch

midnight star said:


> Right I keep checking here every 5 seconds lol





osufeth24 said:


> I wish whatever news is supposed to come from the Disney Parks News would go ahead and drop, I've got chores to do!



Ctrl + R again and again....

i'm fine. everything's fine. 

This is normal...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> more info please!!!


It's on his Twitter  an observation booking appears pulled this year. I tried for some random dates in Nov and got nothing. Someone else in the comments pulled up the tower in Oct like an hour ago. @yulilin3 's got the link


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> Ctrl + R again and again....
> 
> i'm fine. everything's fine.
> 
> This is normal...



I had no idea ctrl r refreshes.  I just hit F5 lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> Wait so CSR won't be open after the NBA leaves


That would be so crazy right? Like, I thought everything was looking a bit better demand wise and I thought that was a safe bet because the NBA.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> It's on his Twitter  an observation booking appears pulled this year. I tried for some random dates in Nov and got nothing. Someone else in the comments pulled up the tower in Oct like an hour ago. @yulilin3 's got the link



I don't know, I see Tower rooms available in November...filling up fast for my April/May trip though.


----------



## osufeth24

Also, I still haven't received my AP Tinkerbell magnet


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I don't know, I see Tower rooms available in November...filling up fast for my April/May trip though.



Friend is booked for Port Orleans in late Oct-early Nov and Disney offered to move him to Gran Destino FWIW.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I don't know, I see Tower rooms available in November...filling up fast for my April/May trip though.


Fingers crossed it's wonkiness in the system then!!!

ETA: OMG I'm rooting for "IT error" lol


----------



## AmberMV

Just went to CSR page to check Nov availabilities and got this pop up:

Edit: GDT standard and water view rooms are bookable right now for mid November


----------



## Farro

AmberMV said:


> Just went to CSR page to check Nov availabilities and got this pop up:
> View attachment 522933



That comes up with all the resorts that aren't "open" yet.


----------



## sara_s

gottalovepluto said:


> Gustin pointing out CSR looks like next to fall this year.
> 
> I’m not even bothering to waste my time and call Disney about Poly. If I lose CSR part of my split stay I’ll cancel the whole thing at once.


Hmm I have multiple CSR reservations between Nov and May (mix of GDT and CSR). I’ll keep an ear out and call to see what my options could be - should we come to that bridge.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Just went to CSR page to check Nov availabilities and got this pop up:
> View attachment 522933
> Edit: GDT standard and water view rooms are bookable right now for mid November


Just tried the same dates I did before in mid-Nov and all the rooms are showing availability again!

PHEW! Disney IT FTW


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sorry guys  

Time to remind myself of the Disney booking rules
1) do not panic
2) be patient
3) see 1
4) be flexible
5) see 1


----------



## Farro

sara_s said:


> Hmm I have multiple CSR reservations between Nov and May (mix of GDT and CSR). I’ll keep an ear out and call to see what my options could be - should we come to that bridge.



I will say that a big conference I know of that happens at CSR every April is now happening in Dallas next year...but that could just mean they know they wouldn't have enough attendees (in person) to make CSR worth it?


----------



## Marthasor

Farro said:


> So far, the only resorts (non-dvc) scheduled to be open through Spring 2021 are:
> 
> Grand Floridian
> Yacht Club
> CSR
> CBR
> POP
> AoA
> Riviera
> 
> Am I missing any? And we aren't really sure on GF, CSR or AoA?



Riviera is DVC.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> By the way, while the Swan is already open, it looks like the Dolphin will reopen to Guests tomorrow BUT will close again on September 13. From that point on, the Dolphin will only be open on Friday and Saturday nights until November 20 when it will return to a full schedule (supposedly). Very, very strange.


Strange indeed but having stayed there, the weekends were jammed and the week was dead.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Just tried the same dates I did before in mid-Nov and all the rooms are showing availability again!
> 
> PHEW! Disney IT FTW



I think it's just the club access rooms that aren't available.


----------



## anthony2k7

AmberMV said:


> Just went to CSR page to check Nov availabilities and got this pop up:
> View attachment 522933
> Edit: GDT standard and water view rooms are bookable right now for mid November


I think GDT may well open (maybe) but I suspect the rest of the resort rooms will stay closed.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Right. Thanks!


Correct. Closed indefinitely (or for Poly until Summer 2021):
WL
BC
BW
AKL
All Stars
POFQ
POR
Poly


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> Correct. Closed indefinitely (or for Poly until Summer 2021):
> WL
> BC
> BW
> AKL
> All Stars
> POFQ
> POR
> Poly



Wow, doesn’t quite hit how many resorts are remaining closed until they’re all listed together like that.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Did we get played and there's no news?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

anthony2k7 said:


> I think GDT may well open (maybe) but I suspect the rest of the resort rooms will stay closed.



May be the opposite.. the Tower rooms may need an overhaul after they’re vacated by the NBA.  They’ve been used as training rooms, physio therapy rooms, Mail depots,  equipment rooms, storage areas... and as home away from home for the teams - there’s been furniture removed and crazy things brought in for the comfort of the players.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Did we get played and there's no news?



Still early by Disney news dump standards... lol


----------



## midnight star

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Still early by Disney news dump standards... lol


If the news is dealing with DL it's still early on the west coast. It's only 1:44pm...


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Still early by Disney news dump standards... lol




isn't THAT the truth?! I have taken up checking park hours and announcements in the middle of the night lol


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

midnight star said:


> If the news is dealing with DL it's still early on the west coast. It's only 1:44pm...



I forget that there are other time zones  lol I am central so I forget about having disney on both sides of me!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Just saw Disney is  testing projections on castle


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> May be the opposite.. the Tower rooms may need an overhaul after they’re vacated by the NBA.  They’ve been used as training rooms, physio therapy rooms, Mail depots,  equipment rooms, storage areas... and as home away from home for the teams - there’s been furniture removed and crazy things brought in for the comfort of the players.


Yep, I said that before the teams arrived and got attacked for suggesting the teams would not be leaving the rooms in pristine condition


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> May be the opposite.. the Tower rooms may need an overhaul after they’re vacated by the NBA.  They’ve been used as training rooms, physio therapy rooms, Mail depots,  equipment rooms, storage areas... and as home away from home for the teams - there’s been furniture removed and crazy things brought in for the comfort of the players.



Where have you read this?

GDT is/was a brand new resort. It wasn't even open for 10 months. Would be very surprising if they already need a refurb due to NBA players. I highly doubt grown men have damaged the guest rooms that much.

What could they have removed from the rooms? There's hardly any furniture in them...perhaps the convention area needs some work, but highly doubtful those are in great demand right now anyways.


----------



## Jillfo

osufeth24 said:


> Also, I still haven't received my AP Tinkerbell magnet


Mine arrived today.


----------



## Farro

@anthony2k7 

What's funny? Curious.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> What could they have removed from the rooms? There's hardly any furniture in them...perhaps the convention area needs some work, but highly doubtful those are in great demand right now anyways.



Well, they have to change back every single bed because they made them all California Kings for the long legged players.


----------



## andyman8

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, they have to change back every single bed because they made them all California Kings for the long legged players.


They did this at the YC in a matter of hours, I'm told. Keep in mind, not every room in the resort (or GF) is currently filled.


----------



## AmberMV

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just saw Disney is  testing projections on castle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300529161224806401


So maybe the news is Fireworks returning, and possibly tickets for Christmas party?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> @anthony2k7
> 
> What's funny? Curious.


I'm laughing that you posted that straight after my post. That is all.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> So maybe the news is Fireworks returning, and possibly tickets for Christmas party?


I really can’t see fireworks returning for a long time unfortunately. And the closure of Poly leads me to believe there won’t be NYE fireworks either.


----------



## Farro

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, they have to change back every single bed because they made them all California Kings for the long legged players.



I wouldn't call that overhauling the rooms. I'm sure any change made to the rooms can be fixed rather quickly.


----------



## unbanshee

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just saw Disney is  testing projections on castle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300529161224806401



I wouldn't put too much weight into that report. It's likely that what the person saw was the MLS projections and not any sort of testing


----------



## Goofy2015

This may be a silly question. Are the lounges connected to Resort restaurants open like California Grill, Topolino's, etc... open?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Where have you read this?
> 
> GDT is/was a brand new resort. It wasn't even open for 10 months. Would be very surprising if they already need a refurb due to NBA players. I highly doubt grown men have damaged the guest rooms that much.
> 
> What could they have removed from the rooms? There's hardly any furniture in them...perhaps the convention area needs some work, but highly doubtful those are in great demand right now anyways.



Lots of “in the bubble” videos, vlogs, and media reports of players ordering things like full size refrigerators and couches to be delivered to their rooms... PJ Tucker (Rockets) had an 85 inch tv delivered.  If you watch Masai Ujuri’s early videos taken on the Raptors floor... theyve hung giant posters and pictures of Toronto, their logos,  and the fans on their floor. One has him going into the “trainers room” on their floor - equipped with massage tables and all the supplies the trainers could need.  He also ventures into the team post office in another room.  At the GF you could see boxes and boxes of deliveries in the lobby when Matisse Thybulle went to pick up boxes of stuff from sponsors and athletic shoe companies..,


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

unbanshee said:


> I wouldn't put too much weight into that report. It's likely that what the person saw was the MLS projections and not any sort of testing


Yeah, hard to make any thing pointing to fireworks returning with the hours as they are...


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Lots of “in the bubble” videos, vlogs, and media reports of players ordering things like full size refrigerators and couches to be delivered to their rooms... PJ Tucker (Rockets) had an 85 inch tv delivered.  If you watch Masai Ujuri’s early videos taken on the Raptors floor... theyve hung giant posters and pictures of Toronto, their logos,  and the fans on their floor. One has him going into the “trainers room” on their floor - equipped with massage tables and all the supplies the trainers could need.  He also ventures into the team post office in another room.  At the GF you could see boxes and boxes of deliveries in the lobby when Matisse Thybulle went to pick up boxes of stuff from sponsors and athletic shoe companies..,



Those are mostly cosmetic fixes and I can't see needing to keep resort closed due to that.

Maybe due to occupancy issues, but not putting the rooms back to normal.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Raptor life..  and this is just one team on one floor.  Other teams likely have similar/same set ups. 

https://www.nba.com/raptors/video/t...ubble-life-masai-ujiri-youtube-social-3330572


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Those are mostly cosmetic fixes and I can't see needing to keep resort closed due to that.
> 
> Maybe due to occupancy issues, but not putting the rooms back to normal.



Maybe.. there were a few players using heavy weights in their rooms to work out..  we are talking gym level.  I remember thinking at one of the videos - dropping hundred pound plus barbells like he was, onto a hotel room floor couldn’t be good...

Aside from the rooms.. the massive practice facility set up in the convention centre must be dismantled and removed.  Player lounges and dining halls too.. 

They expect to be done the season by mid October .. not sure about an immediate reopening.  Perhaps Beginning of November is more likely.


----------



## GXIncognto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Maybe.. there were a few players using heavy weights in their rooms to work out..  we are talking gym level.  I remember thinking at one of the videos - dropping hundred pound plus barbells like he was, onto a hotel room floor couldn’t be good...
> 
> Aside from the rooms.. the massive practice facility set up in the convention centre must be dismantled and removed.  Player lounges and dining halls too..
> 
> The expect to be done the season by mid October .. not sure about an immediate reopening.  Perhaps Beginning of November is more likely.



I'm not understanding why Coronado Springs would be substantially different from Yacht Club, which was turned over from NBA players to regular guests in a matter of days?


----------



## anthony2k7

GXIncognto said:


> I'm not understanding why Coronado Springs would be substantially different from Yacht Club, which was turned over from NBA players to regular guests in a matter of days?


I guess a big factor is what the occupancy levels were.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

GXIncognto said:


> I'm not understanding why Coronado Springs would be substantially different from Yacht Club, which was turned over from NBA players to regular guests in a matter of days?



Twice as many teams, longer occupancy, YC didn’t have in house practice facilities like the one at GDT.  GDT has been the NBAs hub of operations also - from media to administrative capabilities. Back office stuff that keeps the bubble and the league running smoothly.  The convention/ conference facilities were well utilized.


----------



## CastAStone

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Did we get played and there's no news?


Soon?


----------



## rteetz

Goofy2015 said:


> This may be a silly question. Are the lounges connected to Resort restaurants open like California Grill, Topolino's, etc... open?


I don’t think so but I could be wrong.


----------



## teach22180

I'm going to post this and then go back and read the last couple of pages. Jet blue changed my flight home to a day later in October. I called Disney to add a day to my reservation and somehow ended up with a 30% discount. The cast member said she found it and applied it.. I'm guessing there's a discount coming that hasn't been announced yet.

I had 2 days at Poly at Christmas, and she moved me to a studio.  Not sure I'm keeping that one but it would be my first monorail resort and first dvc stay ever. I'm usually just a pop girl,  but I am celebrating my retirement still! Lol.


----------



## Brianstl

teach22180 said:


> I'm going to post this and then go back and read the last couple of pages. Jet blue changed my flight home to a day later in October. I called Disney to add a day to my reservation and somehow ended up with a 30% discount. The cast member said she found it and applied it.. I'm guessing there's a discount coming that hasn't been announced yet.
> 
> I had 2 days at Poly at Christmas, and she moved me to a studio.  Not sure I'm keeping that one but it would be my first monorail resort and first dvc stay ever. I'm usually just a pop girl,  but I am celebrating my retirement still! Lol.


Or you an AP holder or Florida resident?


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> Or you an AP holder or Florida resident?


Current AP and FL Resident resort specials only go through the end of September.


----------



## gottalovepluto

teach22180 said:


> I'm going to post this and then go back and read the last couple of pages. Jet blue changed my flight home to a day later in October. I called Disney to add a day to my reservation and somehow ended up with a 30% discount. The cast member said she found it and applied it.. I'm guessing there's a discount coming that hasn't been announced yet.
> 
> I had 2 days at Poly at Christmas, and she moved me to a studio.  Not sure I'm keeping that one but it would be my first monorail resort and first dvc stay ever. I'm usually just a pop girl,  but I am celebrating my retirement still! Lol.


There’s no monorail at Poly starting in Oct with a to be determined re-opening date


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> Or you an AP holder or Florida resident?





andyman8 said:


> Current AP and FL Resident resort specials only go through the end of September.


Yup but looks like she is not FL resident, so I'd wager a guess that there will be a 30% all guests, 35% FL resident, and 40% off for APs coming for the Fall.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> Current AP and FL Resident resort specials only go through the end of September.


I am trying to figure out if any new discount is extended beyond the current groups.


----------



## teach22180

Brianstl said:


> Or you an AP holder or Florida resident?


I'm an AP but she didn't ask me that.


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Just saw Disney is  testing projections on castle



ive said since the reopening that they could do the projection shows on a loop with no fireworks and treat it as the cavalcade’s while also testing for the return of fireworks.If they’re post Labor Day attendance is what it is now, I wouldn’t be surprised to see extended hours at MK and DHS


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> ive said since the reopening that they could do the projection shows on a loop with no fireworks and treat it as the cavalcade’s while also testing for the return of fireworks.If they’re post Labor Day attendance is what it is now, I wouldn’t be surprised to see extended hours at MK and DHS


November sunset times are around 5:30pm, so they wouldn't even need to extend hours. 
They can always use the same strategy as sea world,  circle spots on the ground socially distanced


----------



## Wreckem

With hotel occupancy rates the way they are in Florida is except further delays in reopening or massive price cuts. If I had to guess Disney will do delays.


----------



## mattpeto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Still early by Disney news dump standards... lol



There’s something significant coming soon.  I don’t think Gustin was teasing the Poly-Moana makeover and some delayed resort openings.


----------



## osufeth24

I think I broke my F5 key


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> November sunset times are around 5:30pm, so they wouldn't even need to extend hours.
> They can always use the same strategy as sea world,  circle spots on the ground socially distanced



Before this week I’d say there would be no way people would abide to the circles and stay in them without moving into other guests’ areas. But now I think they could definitely get it done. My only fear with it being dark that people would think they could drop their masks down


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Before this week I’d say there would be no way people would abide to the circles and stay in them without moving into other guests’ areas. But now I think they could definitely get it done. My only fear with it being dark that people would think they could drop their masks down


And with just fireworks they could have so many spots available all around the park,  not just Main street.  You are correct about fearing people will take advantage of the darkness and take off their masks


----------



## skeeter31

teach22180 said:


> I'm an AP but she didn't ask me that.


She doesn’t have to ask, it’s linked to your Disney account, so you could have just gotten an AP discount.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Goofy2015 said:


> This may be a silly question. Are the lounges connected to Resort restaurants open like California Grill, Topolino's, etc... open?



There were people sitting at the Topolino's bar/in the bar area when we were there a few nights ago, and the bar on the terrace was also open. I'm assuming they were all walk-ups but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aimeedyan

yulilin3 said:


> And with just fireworks they could have so many spots available all around the park,  not just Main street.  You are correct about fearing people will take advantage of the darkness and take off their masks



I thought about that too (darkness) but we have been at Epcot twice after dark in the last couple of weeks and I didn't notice an increase in mask removal. Course they are pulling those hours back...


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Before this week I’d say there would be no way people would abide to the circles and stay in them without moving into other guests’ areas. But now I think they could definitely get it done. My only fear with it being dark that people would think they could drop their masks down



Disney Springs is open in the dark too. Probably isn't that big of an issue


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Disney Springs is open in the dark too. Probably isn't that big of an issue


Yeah but Disney Springs after dark is a mask-disaster especially on the weekend.


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> November sunset times are around 5:30pm, so they wouldn't even need to extend hours.
> They can always use the same strategy as sea world,  circle spots on the ground socially distanced


Yup,  With DST ending on 11/1 it makes it possible under current hours


----------



## teach22180

skeeter31 said:


> She doesn’t have to ask, it’s linked to your Disney account, so you could have just gotten an AP discount.


I just got the confirmation email and it says recovery20 as the rate type. Odd but I'm not complaining!


----------



## AmberMV

teach22180 said:


> I just got the confirmation email and it says recovery20 as the rate type. Odd but I'm not complaining!


That's the code I had on my reservation that got moved from March 30 to Aug 24 after the free dining got pulled from it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Before this week I’d say there would be no way people would abide to the circles and stay in them without moving into other guests’ areas. But now I think they could definitely get it done. My only fear with it being dark that people would think they could drop their masks down


They’d need CMs patrolling.


----------



## AmberMV

news dump would have happened by now, think we're safe for the night.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> They’d need CMs patrolling.



Yup. And I’m sure guests would be fine with a minor invasiveness of CMs walking by them every few minutes if it meant fireworks were back. But maybe that’s just me.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Yup. And I’m sure guests would be fine with a minor invasiveness of CMs walking by them every few minutes if it meant fireworks were back. But maybe that’s just me.


If you think I would even notice a CM patrolling at the first post-March 2020 Disney fireworks show I have- uh, well something ridiculous- to sell you


----------



## Ashleybritton

yulilin3 said:


> I have not read all the posts but apparently rumor has it that the Ceremonial House will change into a Moana themed space
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...0200831-msbc6ycgprb23grxb6p7fxizjm-story.html
> A Disney World spokeswoman on Monday said changes to the rooms will include a move to a Pacific Ocean-inspired color palette as well as details, patterns and textures from Disney’s “Moana,” an animated film that takes place on the Polynesian island of Motunui.


I got to go inside an Updated room on the 3rd floor of Roratonga in October and the wallpaper was moana themed. The room was definitely an upgrade. The wallpaper didn’t match the rest of the colors of the room, but it was still nice.


----------



## Jrb1979

For those that are hopeful for fireworks. This is quoted from markc at WDWmagic.  

Internally, the discussions around the procedures and offerings in Florida are being done with California in mind. What does that mean? Basically - they want to show to Gov Newsom that the procedures in Florida are stringent and safe and dont threaten the health of either the workers or the guests. Fireworks have been deemed an offering that is counter to that due to the crowd gathering aspect (it's even more of an issue in California where crowds will gather in Downtown Disney to watch the fireworks for free without having to go into the parks). Any offering or lapse in judgement in Florida may hinder Disneyland's ability to reopen, therefore they aren't doing anything that will jeopardize that.


----------



## Leigh L

Looks like some discounts have dropped:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-vacation-package/https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-room/
Edit: typo 

Edit #2: Looks like AP resort discounts will be extended to December 25 based on the fine print, the text isn't completely updated yet. Still says through Sept but book through 12/25. When I click the page it brings me to the "Returning to the Magic" page.


----------



## Funfire240

Leigh L said:


> Looks like some discounts have dropped:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-vacation-package/https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-room/
> Edit: typo
> 
> Edit #2: Looks like AP resort discounts will be extended to December 25 based on the fine print, the text isn't completely updated yet. Still says through Sept but book through 12/25. When I click the page it brings me to the "Returning to the Magic" page.


I’m bummed Ohio isn’t included  maybe something else will be offered by November but if not we will still go if it seems safe.


----------



## Figvention

Leigh L said:


> Looks like some discounts have dropped:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-vacation-package/https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-room/
> Edit: typo
> 
> Edit #2: Looks like AP resort discounts will be extended to December 25 based on the fine print, the text isn't completely updated yet. Still says through Sept but book through 12/25. When I click the page it brings me to the "Returning to the Magic" page.



This looks to average about 5-7% off rack rates, not enough to move the needle. Our family of 3 would have saved about 180 dollars on the 4 night deal while staying at Pop. Again, while 180 bucks is a night out at Disney Springs it is likely not enough to entice people who are most likely suffering economically to make a trip to Orlando.

It reeks of corporatism and “doing something just to do something”. Travel crash is coming after Labor Day, these deals will do little to prevent that from happening. Getting 50 cents off a Big Mac doesn’t cause people to race to McDonalds. Value and cost are two different things, while the slight savings might be a “value” for someone who already doesn’t need the discount, the “cost” of the trip isn’t lowered enough for John Q Public to go.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Figvention said:


> This looks to average about 5-7% off rack rates, not enough to move the needle. Our family of 3 would have saved about 180 dollars on the 4 night deal while staying at Pop. Again, while 180 bucks is a night out at Disney Springs it is likely not enough to entice people who are most likely suffering economically to make a trip to Orlando.
> 
> It reeks of corporatism and “doing something just to do something”. Travel crash is coming after Labor Day, these deals will do little to prevent that from happening. Getting 50 cents off a Big Mac doesn’t cause people to race to McDonalds. Value and cost are two different things, while the slight savings might be a “value” for someone who already doesn’t need the discount, the “cost” of the trip isn’t lowered enough for John Q Public to go.


I think the perspective is anyone who wants to go to WDW bad enough to come from a non-Chosen State is willing to pay rack rate anyway.

Personally I think they’ll end up exactly where they already are- pushing out rooms on big discounts to APs and bigger discounts to CMs wondering why there just isn’t the hotel demand they anticipated?


----------



## mum22girlz

Leigh L said:


> Looks like some discounts have dropped:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-vacation-package/https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/magic-is-here-room/
> Edit: typo
> 
> Edit #2: Looks like AP resort discounts will be extended to December 25 based on the fine print, the text isn't completely updated yet. Still says through Sept but book through 12/25. When I click the page it brings me to the "Returning to the Magic" page.



I'm sad that it's targeted to so few states. We are coming from Michigan. We had a DVC rental for the end of September (bought the cancel for any reason add-on) and we cancelled. We moved the trip to the end of November, beginning of December and I have a CBR reservation for slightly less than rack rate. I've never paid rack rate for a trip.


----------



## Llama mama

Really ???
Only discounts for specific states???


----------



## shoegal9

Llama mama said:


> Really ???
> Only discounts for specific states???



They're all states in the "drive market."  Interesting for sure.


----------



## Funfire240

For us, the package "discount" would cost us more. I was hoping for a room discount but like I said, we are from Ohio so locked out. We already have tickets - bought the 4 day magic ticket from UT in January for when the trip was originally planned later this month.  I priced out what we paid for those tickets and our rack rate at AoA and the "discount" is about $500 more.  We are fine still going and booked AoA figuring there would be no discounts. And I know in the past those rooms very rarely had discounts anyways!  We just wanted something different from POP but trying to keep the price down with everything that happened.  Airline credits (and the current price of airfare!) and previously bought tickets definitely helped!


----------



## Mit88

Giving incentive to people to fly down to them might cause bad optics. But I can’t imagine the “outrage” would last more than 24-48 hours just like Disney re-opening. Haven’t heard “Disney shouldn’t be open” (other than people that hate Disney here) since July 13th, and if you’ve been to Disney since then, you’d know why. Now, Universal on the other hand. They were close to Disney Springs on Saturday night with mask compliance yesterday, but being able to ride Hagrids multiple times was very much worth having to avoid those people


----------



## DGsAtBLT

A discount at targeted states like that and another nothing discount says to me they aren’t afraid of how discounting would look, rather they know there are large groups they still cannot motivate to come without it costing them more in lost revenue. Hence the drive market discounts.

How frustrating for those outside those states though!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

If I booked the same room/package today for my dates with this discount I would actually save about $700. Time to call Guest Services


----------



## Mit88

I wonder how long Disneyland would have to continue to stay closed for Californians struggling with their forced Disney Sobriety to come to WDW. Maybe it’s only me that sees it, but I feel like more East coasters are willing to go to DLR than Californians coming to WDW. If Disneyland can’t open until 2021, could we see an uptick in DL APs making the trip to WDW?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Giving incentive to people to fly down to them might cause bad optics. But I can’t imagine the “outrage” would last more than 24-48 hours just like Disney re-opening. Haven’t heard “Disney shouldn’t be open” (other than people that hate Disney here) since July 13th, and if you’ve been to Disney since then, you’d know why. Now, Universal on the other hand. They were close to Disney Springs on Saturday night with mask compliance yesterday, but being able to ride Hagrids multiple times was very much worth having to avoid those people



That was my first thought - especially for states with travel restrictions to Florida, not great optics

Plus I think they are just trying to motivate people who can drive and might be on the fence to go ahead and come

Just now sure *how much* this will helps, but I also assume Disney has access to a ton a data we don't.  Didn't they do a survey not that long ago?  Maybe it showed that people from the neighboring states felt more comfortable traveling to WDW/Florida in general


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I wonder how long Disneyland would have to continue to stay closed for Californians struggling with their forced Disney Sobriety to come to WDW. Maybe it’s only me that sees it, but I feel like more East coasters are willing to go to DLR than Californians coming to WDW. If Disneyland can’t open until 2021, could we see an uptick in DL APs making the trip to WDW?



I know quite a few Californians that come to WDW, though I largely let them through WDW so maybe an abnormal sample group


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

well that promo does nothing for me lol. From MN and I have 10 day tickets so when I try to apply the other promo it wants to cut me down to 7 days. NOPE!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my first thought - especially for states with travel restrictions to Florida, not great optics
> 
> Plus I think they are just trying to motivate people who can drive and might be on the fence to go ahead and come
> 
> Just now sure *how much* this will helps, but I also assume Disney has access to a ton a data we don't.  Didn't they do a survey not that long ago?  Maybe it showed that people from the neighboring states felt more comfortable traveling to WDW/Florida in general



Theyre getting the park guests. Now they need the resort guests. Walk before you swim. Get the drive distanced travelers and work your way back up to everyone once things (hopefully) get better early next year. I think they’re waiting until the new year to roll out a big ad campaign to return. I think they’re gonna sell 2021 as “Come down for the 50th” but not actually start celebrating it until September/October.


----------



## shoegal9

I live in Virginia and it will be a cold day in hell before I will drive 12 hours anywhere- let alone when I can fly for $100 round trip. So, come Friday I will be on my 2 hour flight. 

But friends of mine from Michigan just rented DVC points for 5 night in October for around $900. That's a better discount than any resort discount Disney could ever offer... People who aren't in the "drive market" should really consider renting DVC points if they are certain they will travel. There are a LOT of 2018 DVC points out there that expire on 11/30 and owners are just dumping them.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know quite a few Californians that come to WDW, though I largely let them through WDW so maybe an abnormal sample group



Absolutely, there are definitely a lot, but just from my perspective, I feel like DL passholders are protective of their parks and don’t care as much about WDW as everyone else cares about DLR. David from Fresh Baked for example hasn’t been to WDW in like 25 years.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Theyre getting the park guests. Now they need the resort guests. Walk before you swim. Get the drive distanced travelers and work your way back up to everyone once things (hopefully) get better early next year. I think they’re waiting until the new year to roll out a big ad campaign to return. I think they’re gonna sell 2021 as “Come down for the 50th” but not actually start celebrating it until September/October.



Yeah, plus the potential that there is a 2nd wave this fall/winter, probably want to see where things are come early next year and then decide if/when to do the big push


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, plus the potential that there is a 2nd wave this fall/winter, probably want to see where things are come early next year and then decide if/when to do the big push



If we don’t see a big rise in late November through December, I think they’d feel comfortable enough to start an ad campaign in early 2021. It doesn’t mean we’re in the clear, but Disney can’t wait forever to try and make money


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Shout out to Frank in Guest Services, my $700 is back on my credit card 

I am your atypical WDW traveler right now, we are not APs or DVC owners and we are flying in from NY, I booked rack rate in May because our cancelled April trip was through Costco Travel so we weren't eligible for the recovery offer but badly wanted to reschedule our trip and just went for it. This discount is a nice surprise - we were already pumped to go on our trip next week and were PIF but it makes me feel a lot happier and better about going that our patience and loyalty was rewarded with some savings. I'm sure there are others who would be willing to risk travel for the right price.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Mit88 said:


> Theyre getting the park guests. Now they need the resort guests. Walk before you swim. Get the drive distanced travelers and work your way back up to everyone once things (hopefully) get better early next year. I think they’re waiting until the new year to roll out a big ad campaign to return. I think they’re gonna sell 2021 as “Come down for the 50th” but not actually start celebrating it until September/October.



It would make sense to wait to "start" the 50th celebration in Sept/Oct and then have it run through all of 2022, rather than start in early 2021. If they have everything ready to go, there's no harm in just holding on to it. Very curious to see what the full rollout will be, though, not only in terms of final decorations/in-park celebrations but also the merch, food offerings, etc.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think they're leaving out a lot of their drive down people.   A lot of us midwesterners drive down.  We only recently started flying down.  For over 30 years we drove down from WI and IL exclusively.

I think it's weird to leave a lot of states out of a discount.  I also think it would have been better for them to partner with airlines for the discounts.  Would help both industries.

We're flying down tomorrow.  Felt it was better to fly because it would take far less time than driving.  Less time in random places is better IMO.  If we were to drive we'd be stopping at a lot of strange bathrooms, and not sure what restaurants or hotels would even be open.  Flying just seems like the safer choice at this moment for our situation.


----------



## becca_twin

We had a 5 night, 4 day park tickets in a 1-bedroom at Boulder Ridge booked for the week before Christmas.  Being from KY, our Dreams agent had the room only discount applied and switched to a 1-bedroom at Copper Creek saving $1100.


----------



## chicagoshannon

butterscotchcollins said:


> It would make sense to wait to "start" the 50th celebration in Sept/Oct and then have it run through all of 2022, rather than start in early 2021. If they have everything ready to go, there's no harm in just holding on to it. Very curious to see what the full rollout will be, though, not only in terms of final decorations/in-park celebrations but also the merch, food offerings, etc.


There's no way they'll start the 50th in January.  Since they stopped construction while everything was closed they have a lot of work to do to get it finished.  I'm sure they'll start in October or just before at the end of September and go through 2022.  It's why I don't think Splash will actually close until 2023.


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they're leaving out a lot of their drive down people.   A lot of us midwesterners drive down.  We only recently started flying down.  For over 30 years we drove down from WI and IL exclusively.
> 
> I think it's weird to leave a lot of states out of a discount.  I also think it would have been better for them to partner with airlines for the discounts.  Would help both industries.
> 
> We're flying down tomorrow.  Felt it was better to fly because it would take far less time than driving.  Less time in random places is better IMO.  If we were to drive we'd be stopping at a lot of strange bathrooms, and not sure what restaurants or hotels would even be open.  Flying just seems like the safer choice at this moment for our situation.


Unfortunately, whichever states got left out were going to be upset. It seems they went with a purely mileage distance max in determining the states. If they were to expand to some midwestern states, they’d have to expand that amount of miles in all directions, which would incorporate the NY/NJ/CT area, which is most likely the biggest grouping they wanted to exclude due to the quarantine issues.


----------



## Farro

I'm fine with being left out of these because we don't go until next April. 

Now...I hope we see better discounts for the spring!!!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Maybe one of ya'll can help me. I currently have 10 day park hopper tickets with my resi for November. We haven't refunded the hopper yet just because we were holding out hope that they would be back by then and can refund when we check in. But when I go through like I wanna change my reservation to apply the promo, it only gives me the option of 7 day park tickets. So I would lose 3 days if I apply a promo?


----------



## Mit88

butterscotchcollins said:


> It would make sense to wait to "start" the 50th celebration in Sept/Oct and then have it run through all of 2022, rather than start in early 2021. If they have everything ready to go, there's no harm in just holding on to it. Very curious to see what the full rollout will be, though, not only in terms of final decorations/in-park celebrations but also the merch, food offerings, etc.



“but not actually start celebrating it until September/October”

just because you advertise that it’s the 50th year of being open, doesn’t mean they need to start the celebration when they start the ad campaign.   If they wait to try and get guests back until September/October, they’re going to be overwhelmed.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> “but not actually start celebrating it until September/October”
> 
> just because you advertise that it’s the 50th year of being open, doesn’t mean they need to start the celebration when they start the ad campaign.   If they wait to try and get guests back until September/October, they’re going to be overwhelmed.


I say specialty food and monthly release of merch showcasing each month an original attraction starting in January would be the way to go, it's a way of celebrating without going all out


----------



## butterscotchcollins

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately, whichever states got left out were going to be upset. It seems they went with a purely mileage distance max in determining the states. If they were to expand to some midwestern states, they’d have to expand that amount of miles in all directions, which would incorporate the NY/NJ/CT area, which is most likely the biggest grouping they wanted to exclude due to the quarantine issues.



It seems to me like they went for the states with the largest "opportunity" population, i.e. usually non-AP package guests who are close enough to buy/travel safely and have not already. I imagine excluding NY/NJ/CT has less to do with quarantine (let's be honest, they don't care if you have to quarantine when you get home and the FL mandate was eliminated) and more to do with most of those guests being APs or having existing reservations? Just a theory but it's a business decision based on their data, it's nothing personal to those other states.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Maybe one of ya'll can help me. I currently have 10 day park hopper tickets with my resi for November. We haven't refunded the hopper yet just because we were holding out hope that they would be back by then and can refund when we check in. But when I go through like I wanna change my reservation to apply the promo, it only gives me the option of 7 day park tickets. So I would lose 3 days if I apply a promo?


I think you'll have to call.


----------



## skeeter31

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Maybe one of ya'll can help me. I currently have 10 day park hopper tickets with my resi for November. We haven't refunded the hopper yet just because we were holding out hope that they would be back by then and can refund when we check in. But when I go through like I wanna change my reservation to apply the promo, it only gives me the option of 7 day park tickets. So I would lose 3 days if I apply a promo?


We have seen some rumors like this. With Disney not currently selling 10 day tickets, when you change promos, they’re most likely going to change your ticket to the max they’re selling currently. There was someone here a couple weeks ago who’s tickets got reduced from 10 to 7 and that person also was changing around rooms. So most likely if you take advantage of a new promo, they reduce the tickets, but if you stick with what you had you can keep the 10 days.


----------



## Mit88

If Disney goes from reserved, being ok with ~30,000 people in the parks combined throughout the 4 parks to 75-80k in just Magic Kingdom on October 1st, they’re going to be in big, big trouble.   They can’t not roll out a return to the magic campaign and wait to welcome everyone back for October 2021


----------



## skeeter31

butterscotchcollins said:


> It seems to me like they went for the states with the largest "opportunity" population, i.e. usually non-AP package guests who are close enough to buy/travel safely and have not already. I imagine excluding NY/NJ/CT has less to do with quarantine (let's be honest, they don't care if you have to quarantine when you get home and the FL mandate was eliminated) and more to do with most of those guests being APs or having existing reservations? Just a theory but it's a business decision based on their data, it's nothing personal to those other states.


Disney is always very concerned with optics. I don’t think they’d want to be seen encouraging travel from states with quarantine restrictions, thus the exclusion of the NE states.


----------



## mum22girlz

shoegal9 said:


> But friends of mine from Michigan just rented DVC points for 5 night in October for around $900. That's a better discount than any resort discount Disney could ever offer... People who aren't in the "drive market" should really consider renting DVC points if they are certain they will travel. There are a LOT of 2018 DVC points out there that expire on 11/30 and owners are just dumping them.



I would love to rent DVC, but I need the flexibility to cancel without penalty. What happens if one of us gets COVID the week before we go? What happens if the numbers spike again and we aren't comfortable going? Then we are out the money.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney will Never EVER make the right decision where everyone can agree on. I think this is a right step, start dipping your toes in the water, release those special rates gradually. FOMO is real and those that can't partake in this offer will be jumping at the chance to book once Disney rolls out the next offer


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

skeeter31 said:


> We have seen some rumors like this. With Disney not currently selling 10 day tickets, when you change promos, they’re most likely going to change your ticket to the max they’re selling currently. There was someone here a couple weeks ago who’s tickets got reduced from 10 to 7 and that person also was changing around rooms. So most likely if you take advantage of a new promo, they reduce the tickets, but if you stick with what you had you can keep the 10 days.



thank you! We would much rather keep the 10 days! Maybe just refund our hopper and forget the promo.


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> I wonder how long Disneyland would have to continue to stay closed for Californians struggling with their forced Disney Sobriety to come to WDW. Maybe it’s only me that sees it, but I feel like more East coasters are willing to go to DLR than Californians coming to WDW. If Disneyland can’t open until 2021, could we see an uptick in DL APs making the trip to WDW?


DL passholder here that lives in Los Angeles. I’m on a few AP groups on Facebook and have seen quite a few posts of people already having gone to WDW because they are desperate for Disney lol.

I did a quote estimate for a trip in January. The main things that I’m hesitant about are the travel distance and potential last minute changes that could occur.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I say specialty food and monthly release of merch showcasing each month an original attraction starting in January would be the way to go, it's a way of celebrating without going all out



This would be perfect. I think too many associates the word “celebrate” with huge extravagant things. They can sell a 50th “celebration” throughout 2021 without having to start up their bells and whistles until October 1st. Unless they’re advertising things being available when these guests get there in, say March, then they’re not lying.


----------



## Shellbells

We live in Nevada and I was able to apply the general discount for our 6 night stay at POP in Nov and saved $250. For POP I thought that was pretty good. I'm happy just having a discount.


----------



## Farro

So were the discounts the big news we were all waiting for? 

Bleh.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So were the discounts the big news we were all waiting for?
> 
> Bleh.


I don’t think so.


----------



## Mit88

It’s not Friday yet. When Friday comes, the news comes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Disney will Never EVER make the right decision where everyone can agree on. I think this is a right step, start dipping your toes in the water, release those special rates gradually. FOMO is real and those that can't partake in this offer will be jumping at the chance to book once Disney rolls out the next offer



yup - I remember when the last discount came out for just FL residents and I saw people from neighboring states saying how it stunk that they would be willing to drive from Georgia or whatever and isn't much further than some spots of FL, so why not include the neighboring states as well?

and now they go ahead and do that and people complain it doesn't include the next ring of states.  If they did all the states there would people internationally that would complain, etc. )and probably also people complaining that Disney is being irresponsible!)


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - I remember when the last discount came out for just FL residents and I saw people from neighboring states saying how it stunk that they would be willing to drive from Georgia or whatever and isn't much further than some spots of FL, so why not include the neighboring states as well?
> 
> and now they go ahead and do that and people complain it doesn't include the next ring of states.  If they did all the states there would people internationally that would complain, etc. )and probably also people complaining that Disney is being irresponsible!)



But friendly reminder that the $500 discount is good for all states, and on existing reservations, sooooo if you really want a discount that badly...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I would seriously caution against point rentals right now. We are still caught up with a chargeback from March where the resorts were not even open, thousands of dollars on the line. David’s (I’m not sure about other companies) have also changed their contracts since. Make sure you know what you’re getting into and that the steep discount (right now, they are having to offload their reservations at near 50% off their normal rate) is worth the risk to your family.

If it were me, Disney rack rate would be worth the peace of mind right now with all the curveballs that can be thrown. Just putting that out there. Planning in 2020 for anything is stressful enough.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I say specialty food and monthly release of merch showcasing each month an original attraction starting in January would be the way to go, it's a way of celebrating without going all out



that could be kinda cool - you could do like a specialty pin or something that people into it would be super into but nothing huge or "celebratory"


----------



## GlowTheWeird

midnight star said:


> DL passholder here that lives in Los Angeles. I’m on a few AP groups on Facebook and have seen quite a few posts of people already having gone to WDW because they are desperate for Disney lol.
> 
> I did a quote estimate for a trip in January. The main things that I’m hesitant about are the travel distance and potential last minute changes that could occur.



Same. DL passholder here too, pricing October/November trip to WDW. Lots of chatter of west coast AP’s tired of the waiting game and changing reservations to the east coast.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I live in Iowa, but I am not complaining because I have an AP.  

Glad we still have "news" to watch for...maybe glad...

Also, I'll take whatever they can plan for the 50th in March, because I'll be there celebrating my 50th as well.


----------



## yulilin3

wasn't the mobile dine walk up waitlist already a thing? apparently it starts today
*September 1 – EPCOT*


Biergarten
Coral Reef
Garden Grill
Le Cellier
Rose & Crown Dining Room
*September 2 – Disney’s Hollywood Studios*


50’s Prime Time Café
The Hollywood Brown Derby
Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
Oga’s Cantina
Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
*September 3 – Magic Kingdom*


Be Our Guest
Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
Liberty Tree Tavern
The Plaza Restaurant
Tony’s Town Square


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> wasn't the mobile dine walk up waitlist already a thing? apparently it starts today
> *September 1 – EPCOT*
> 
> 
> Biergarten
> Coral Reef
> Garden Grill
> Le Cellier
> Rose & Crown Dining Room
> *September 2 – Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> 
> 50’s Prime Time Café
> The Hollywood Brown Derby
> Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> Oga’s Cantina
> Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
> *September 3 – Magic Kingdom*
> 
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> The Plaza Restaurant
> Tony’s Town Square


Definitely was but maybe wasn't rolled out to all locations yet.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Definitely did mobile check in for Skipper Canteen on Saturday


----------



## Mit88

With all the vloggers probably at Epcot today for the new F&W merch, I’m going to get in all of their shots with my “Ride Carpets of Aladdin” shirt


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mit88 said:


> With all the vloggers probably at Epcot today for the new F&W merch, I’m going to get in all of their shots with my “Ride Carpets of Aladdin” shirt



Gotta represent! 

I’ll let you know if I see it... lol!!


----------



## teach22180

butterscotchcollins said:


> If I booked the same room/package today for my dates with this discount I would actually save about $700. Time to call Guest Services


I was able to apply the discount to my other part of the dec trip online! Surprised I didn't have to call. Guess this is the discount the call CM gave me yesterday since I'm from Va.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I don’t think so.



Gustin made it clear that @DisneyParksNews from Twitter is where something significant is coming...


----------



## mum22girlz

So this probably isn't the right place . . . but how do I get the AP discount on a reservation with an un-activated AP? I have the AP linked in MDE, but MDE doesn't act like I have an AP linked.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Gustin made it clear that @DisneyParksNews from Twitter is where something significant is coming...


Correct, and they typically don't advertise discounts from that account.


----------



## rteetz

mum22girlz said:


> So this probably isn't the right place . . . but how do I get the AP discount on a reservation with an un-activated AP? I have the AP linked in MDE, but MDE doesn't act like I have an AP linked.


You should be able to choose it online. They won't verify the AP until check in. At least that is how its worked in the past.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> wasn't the mobile dine walk up waitlist already a thing? apparently it starts today
> *September 1 – EPCOT*
> 
> 
> Biergarten
> Coral Reef
> Garden Grill
> Le Cellier
> Rose & Crown Dining Room
> *September 2 – Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> 
> 
> 50’s Prime Time Café
> The Hollywood Brown Derby
> Mama Melrose’s Ristorante Italiano
> Oga’s Cantina
> Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant
> *September 3 – Magic Kingdom*
> 
> 
> Be Our Guest
> Jungle Navigation Co. LTD Skipper Canteen
> Liberty Tree Tavern
> The Plaza Restaurant
> Tony’s Town Square



Maybe these are just the "official launch dates" but was already in effect?


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> If Disney goes from reserved, being ok with ~30,000 people in the parks combined throughout the 4 parks to 75-80k in just Magic Kingdom on October 1st, they’re going to be in big, big trouble.   They can’t not roll out a return to the magic campaign and wait to welcome everyone back for October 2021



But, if they triple prices for that October, they definitely can...everything is priced through September of next year for a reason...


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> With all the vloggers probably at Epcot today for the new F&W merch, I’m going to get in all of their shots with my “Ride Carpets of Aladdin” shirt


Driving to epcot right now


----------



## rteetz

Dis_Yoda said:


> Definitely did mobile check in for Skipper Canteen on Saturday


This is mobile walk up not check in. They started this more recently.


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> You should be able to choose it online. They won't verify the AP until check in. At least that is how its worked in the past.


Nope, when I try to go to Resort Offers, it brings me to the Reopening & Updates page. I also see this:


----------



## yulilin3

Both sides of epcot security are open today


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they're leaving out a lot of their drive down people.   A lot of us midwesterners drive down.  We only recently started flying down.  For over 30 years we drove down from WI and IL exclusively.
> 
> I think it's weird to leave a lot of states out of a discount.  I also think it would have been better for them to partner with airlines for the discounts.  Would help both industries.
> 
> We're flying down tomorrow.  Felt it was better to fly because it would take far less time than driving.  Less time in random places is better IMO.  If we were to drive we'd be stopping at a lot of strange bathrooms, and not sure what restaurants or hotels would even be open.  Flying just seems like the safer choice at this moment for our situation.


We're in TX and while we haven't driven to WDW (yet), we know a lot of ppl who do. Flying absolutely feels safer to us right now in general, instead of having to expose ourselves to multiple possible sources of infection like you mention. We've also had car trouble on past trips and been stuck places - not an ideal situation any time, but especially not now.

It's frustrating that TX isn't included in the deal. Obviously our largest city is close to Louisiana, which is included. Live two hours to the East (or less, if you're in the suburbs; it's a little less than an hour between Beaumont and Lake Charles and I know people who live in one but work in the other) and you get 30% off. Although I also get that by including TX, they'd be extending the deal to another 12 hours driving time to the West.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> Both sides of epcot security are open today


Do you have any idea how smooth the entrance process from the IG has been with the new security scanners?


----------



## Wreckem

Well I was hoping for discounts but these discounts aren’t anywhere near enough to budge me back to doing split stays at UO and Disney World at Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## shoegal9

mum22girlz said:


> I would love to rent DVC, but I need the flexibility to cancel without penalty. What happens if one of us gets COVID the week before we go? What happens if the numbers spike again and we aren't comfortable going? Then we are out the money.



That's why I said it's only a good option if one is certain they will travel. Though some DVC rental sites do offer a "cancel for any reason" policy.


----------



## Moliphino

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they're leaving out a lot of their drive down people.   A lot of us midwesterners drive down.  We only recently started flying down.  For over 30 years we drove down from WI and IL exclusively.
> 
> I think it's weird to leave a lot of states out of a discount.  I also think it would have been better for them to partner with airlines for the discounts.  Would help both industries.
> 
> We're flying down tomorrow.  Felt it was better to fly because it would take far less time than driving.  Less time in random places is better IMO.  If we were to drive we'd be stopping at a lot of strange bathrooms, and not sure what restaurants or hotels would even be open.  Flying just seems like the safer choice at this moment for our situation.



We've driven down from MA numerous times. I would definitely consider it now - what usually pushes me to fly is limited vacation time, but I still have two weeks to use now because I can't go anywhere so I wouldn't mind using it on two travel days to avoid planes and airports.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> Do you have any idea how smooth the entrance process from the IG has been with the new security scanners?


I have not experienced IG entrance yet


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I have not experienced IG entrance yet



Im heading through that security here soon. Just got done with a morning dip at a very empty SAV.

Lifeguard talking to one of the guests in the pool was throwing a ton of shade towards the temperature screenings and Universal/SeaWorld operating with loose enforcement because they know they can hide behind Disney being open and it won’t be talked about. I was kind of in awe at how brutally honest she was being.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Brianstl said:


> Do you have any idea how smooth the entrance process from the IG has been with the new security scanners?


Very easy.  Just remove umbrellas and hold them in front of you as you walk thru the scanner.  I always take out our metal water bottles too, but they don't require it.  Oddly enough the one thing that was consistently setting off the scanner was my sunglasses case, so if you have one of the type that snap shut, take that out as well.


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> Do you have any idea how smooth the entrance process from the IG has been with the new security scanners?


super easy, I did it twice this weekend, it goes really fast


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Definitely was but maybe wasn't rolled out to all locations yet.


It was officially only available at select resort restaurants, so I guess now they’re officially beginning to roll it out to park restaurants. There may have been some sporadic testing at certain locations in the parks recently (as there usually is for these types of new features), but now it’s officially launching in some of the parks I guess.


----------



## Iowamomof4

mum22girlz said:


> Nope, when I try to go to Resort Offers, it brings me to the Reopening & Updates page. I also see this:
> View attachment 523121



You'll have to call then. For whatever reason, some people with AP certificates are able to book AP rates online and others aren't. You're one of the unlucky ones. But you are most certainly eligible to book the rate.


----------



## Mit88

IG security was a breeze. They use the queue for the friendship boats to get to the screening tent but I’d guess that’s only really needed for rope drop. The security scanner is going to make entering the parks so much easier


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> IG security was a breeze. They use the queue for the friendship boats to get to the screening tent but I’d guess that’s only really needed for rope drop. The security scanner is going to make entering the parks so much easier


Do we have any more info on when those boats are going to be running? Can’t think Swalphin is happy about that situation.


----------



## Mit88

They’re currently working on the new tiling for the Guardians building. I like the look.

MouseGears is a disaster


----------



## Princess2R

Shellbells said:


> We live in Nevada and I was able to apply the general discount for our 6 night stay at POP in Nov and saved $250. For POP I thought that was pretty good. I'm happy just having a discount.


You did this by calling on the phone and they gave you a discount for room only?


----------



## Leigh L

chicagoshannon said:


> I think they're leaving out a lot of their drive down people.   A lot of us midwesterners drive down.  We only recently started flying down.  For over 30 years we drove down from WI and IL exclusively.
> 
> I think it's weird to leave a lot of states out of a discount.  I also think it would have been better for them to partner with airlines for the discounts.  Would help both industries.
> 
> We're flying down tomorrow.  Felt it was better to fly because it would take far less time than driving.  Less time in random places is better IMO.  If we were to drive we'd be stopping at a lot of strange bathrooms, and not sure what restaurants or hotels would even be open.  Flying just seems like the safer choice at this moment for our situation.


We flew in mid-August down from Northern VA for these very reasons. We could do a straight drive I guess, but DH and I really did not want to and also wanted to avoid extra stops and a potential hotel night. 

A friend of mine recently drove from Buffalo to Alabama and the hotel they booked in KY was closed when they arrived, they were moved to a different hotel brand next door. 

Partnering with airlines is an interesting idea. Someone in another thread recently reported they booked Pop for $80 a night when they booked their flight. I think it was United? (but not sure on the airline - think it was direct with an airline though not a third party booking site IIRC).


----------



## Justrose

Princess2R said:


> You did this by calling on the phone and they gave you a discount for room only?


Wondering this too!  I didn't think my room-only reservation was eligible.


----------



## Shellbells

Princess2R said:


> You did this by calling on the phone and they gave you a discount for room only?


To be honest I'm not sure if we had a room only that I added tickets to or a package booked but I went online and clicked "change reservation "
It gives you the option to change from base price to a "special offer"
I changed to the current deal and processed it. It took the 250 off my total price.
I did try to call but the hold time was over 2 hours so I just did it online.
*edit to say I am NOT an AP.


----------



## CyndiLooWho

I understand why WDW is limiting PH right now, but I sure am missing it as I plan our Dec trip. I think we'll only have 3 Disney days, and it would have been so nice to be able to hop to the 4th park.

I know everything is super up in the air based on  COVID restrictions, but are there any credible rumors as to when PH might come back?


----------



## Krandor

Disney is selling park hoppers for 2021. Doesn’t mean it will be back on Jan 1 but clearly they hope to have it back early next year. Can that? No way to know yet.


----------



## Davdingo

Mit88 said:


> They’re currently working on the new tiling for the Guardians building. I like the look.
> 
> MouseGears is a disaster


What is the status of Mousegears?? Any glimmer of hope or wishful thinking at the moment


----------



## hereforthechurros

Funfire240 said:


> I’m bummed Ohio isn’t included  maybe something else will be offered by November but if not we will still go if it seems safe.


Interesting to see what states are and aren't included. States bordering Ohio are, but Ohio isn't. Texas isn't. Maybe 12 hour drive time or less?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely, there are definitely a lot, but just from my perspective, *I feel like DL passholders are protective of their parks* and don’t care as much about WDW as everyone else cares about DLR. David from Fresh Baked for example hasn’t been to WDW in like 25 years.


Oh how true that is. I have family in southern cal and they do not have much love or respect for WDW.


----------



## mum22girlz

Iowamomof4 said:


> You'll have to call then. For whatever reason, some people with AP certificates are able to book AP rates online and others aren't. You're one of the unlucky ones. But you are most certainly eligible to book the rate.



Thanks, I called and saved over $800 on my reservation. I was on the fence about whether to activate my annual pass or not, but this made the decision final.


----------



## Tiggr88

Part of the reason Disney may be restricting the states is that they are trying to find out how price elastic demand is right now. Think about the comments on this thread and others. 
No one is going to go to Disney with the Covid restrictions.​No one is going to go to Disney no matter the cost since the economy is in such bad shape.​More people would go to Disney if they offered a discount.​
They may be exaggerations but we've heard all kinds of variations on these themes. Right now times are so different that Disney may not be able to accurately predict if or how pricing will drive bookings. This way, they get to see it in a smaller sample size. If it drives significant bookings, they can roll it out more broadly. If it doesn't, then they may not bother rolling it out. Or perhaps try a steeper discount first. Historically they have a lot of information to predict what discounts would do to existing and new reservations that may not apply right now.

We also need to keep in mind that there is a real cost to Disney since these can be applied to existing reservations. For every reservation that takes advantage of the new discount, they lose 30% (assuming it was a full rack rate reservation and not a rescheduled rate already discounted). I'm not sure what % that is, but they will definitely lose some money. They need to recover that first before they start to make money on the new reservations.

One other thought. Although I wouldn't think it would be a big driver, if there are a lot of people canceling their full price reservations, maybe this is a way to keep existing reservations from cancelling. We don't really know what Disney is seeing. 

Either way, Disney seems to be taking measured conservative approaches to relaxing and expanding capacity and offering discounts and this appears to be another example. If it is successful maybe they will roll it out further. If not, they don't lose as much money.


----------



## PrincessV

Whatever news Gustin has hinted at - could it possibly have anything to do with what TP is also hinting at? They're talking about big news coming, using Genie and "your wish is about to be granted" in their posts, and TP "2.0" coming soon... or am I connecting things that ought not be connected?


----------



## Mit88

Davdingo said:


> What is the status of Mousegears?? Any glimmer of hope or wishful thinking at the moment



Nothing of note. I just haven’t been here yet since the temporary location opened. Not much they can do about it in that spot. They could have organized the process for the LE passholder merch as well. 



hereforthechurros said:


> Oh how true that is. I have family in southern cal and they do not have much love or respect for WDW.



it’s just weird. Maybe it’s because I’m a tourist to both that I find no reason to find them to be competition for each other. Like I’d take Disneyland over MK, but I’d take WDW over DLR. My favorite resort is Grand Californian, but I’d probably take 5 or 6 WDW resorts before Disneyland Hotel and literally all WDW resorts over Paradise Pier.

all in all, I would never be petty or entitled enough to choose 1 while the other isn’t up to standards because I love all 6 domestic theme parks


----------



## mum22girlz

PrincessV said:


> Whatever news Gustin has hinted at - could it possibly have anything to do with what TP is also hinting at? They're talking about big news coming, using Genie and "your wish is about to be granted" in their posts, and TP "2.0" coming soon... or am I connecting things that ought not be connected?


I came here to post the same thing. Coming . . . . SOON . . .


----------



## hereforthechurros

Man we spent hours and hours on the phone getting our 35% recovery rate moved and now they release a 40% rate that we are eligible for. What a waste of time. Guess I'd better hop on the phone and get that extra 5% off :-/

Is the resorts page down for anyone else?


----------



## CastAStone

PrincessV said:


> Whatever news Gustin has hinted at - could it possibly have anything to do with what TP is also hinting at? They're talking about big news coming, using Genie and "your wish is about to be granted" in their posts, and TP "2.0" coming soon... or am I connecting things that ought not be connected?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300825903296057346Makes sense to me. If Genie (or whatever they call it now) is going to be available by 1/1, which it has to be based on what they've outlined, they need to announce it ASAP.


----------



## Geomom

Davdingo said:


> What is the status of Mousegears?? Any glimmer of hope or wishful thinking at the moment


Mousegears is open in the temporary location (where the color lab was...the entry doors are on the side near guardians/mission space.)  It's small though!   I lost my sunglasses on Test Track, so we went in Mousegears to buy me new ones.  They're controlling the number of people entering the store...but customers inside just don't stay socially distant.  Took me a while to find sunglasses...they're only in one of the two checkout areas.  Bought them and left quickly!


----------



## skeeter31

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300825903296057346Makes sense to me. If Genie (or whatever they call it now) is going to be available by 1/1, which it has to be based on what they've outlined, they need to announce it ASAP.


I don’t know, seems more like a TP thing, then a truly Disney thing, based on that tweet. But who knows. I’ve never used TP before, so not really sure.


----------



## CastAStone

PrincessV said:


> Whatever news Gustin has hinted at - could it possibly have anything to do with what TP is also hinting at? They're talking about big news coming, using Genie and "your wish is about to be granted" in their posts, and TP "2.0" coming soon... or am I connecting things that ought not be connected?


Where do you see the "your wish" and big news coming posts?


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300825903296057346Makes sense to me. If Genie (or whatever they call it now) is going to be available by 1/1, which it has to be based on what they've outlined, they need to announce it ASAP.



Theoretically it can work without park hopping from what we already know, but wouldn’t they want to release it when it is available again? Obviously it could very well be back then, maybe this a clue?


----------



## rteetz

CastAStone said:


> Where do you see the "your wish" and big news coming posts?


Len and his team are typically aware of analytical type stuff coming too. Some of their data comes straight from Disney.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am confused but intrigued on how TP 2.0 and Geni are connected. Or are they? The tweet kind of implies...


----------



## PrincessV

CastAStone said:


> Where do you see the "your wish" and big news coming posts?


"Big news" is my words, not theirs, though "something exciting coming soon" is probably the equivalent.. "Wish" is in the post on FB and Twitter:


----------



## PrincessV

My assumption is that Lines and/or TPs will need to be redone to work with Genie data instead of MDE. Beyond that is all tech-geek-wizardry to me!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Len and his team are typically aware of analytical type stuff coming too. Some of their data comes straight from Disney.





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am confused but intrigued on how TP 2.0 and Geni are connected. Or are they? The tweet kind of implies...


I could be totally off base here but I *think* they’re hinting at a new app with more features and the like (hence the 2.0). While what they’re doing is likely not directly linked to Disney, it’s possible these changes are positioning themselves to better compete with Disney’s new offerings, whatever the specifics of those might be. I know Len has in the past said he knew for quite some time that Disney was working on a TP-like product (Genie), so I’d imagine he might know more about when they’re planning to release it/what they’re planning to do with it, so this *could* be an indication of something much larger. We’ll see, I might just need to adjust my tin foil hat.


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am confused but intrigued on how TP 2.0 and Geni are connected. Or are they? The tweet kind of implies...



I can’t imagine Disney would team up with TP. I’m sure Disney likes Len and his team working on that type of data, but I don’t know if Disney would want to be affiliated with it. While they are accurate for the most part, you don’t want people relying on crowd calendars and be the source of blame if people come down and it’s a 9 in the parks but they were told by the data it “would” be a 5.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300825903296057346Makes sense to me. If Genie (or whatever they call it now) is going to be available by 1/1, which it has to be based on what they've outlined, they need to announce it ASAP.


And with the expected capacity and crowd increase they can't rely on standby forever. And FP  has been rumored to be going bye bye has been in the works for how long? It all adds up! Three wishes granted (rides, M&Gs, shows) and purchase additional wishes for XX.


----------



## Tigger's ally

shoegal9 said:


> People who aren't in the "drive market" should really consider renting DVC points if they are certain they will travel. There are a LOT of 2018 DVC points out there that expire on 11/30 and owners are just dumping them.


I think too many people were burnt on renting when the virus started to be convinced to do it again.  I always used to rent and I convinced my daughter to rent points for a one night stay before their cruise that was supposed to happen in two weeks.  She lost her $$ for that one night with no settlement at all.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

ehhhh, I'm hoping it's Disney news and not touring plans news. TBH I plan my own vacations and just never use them.


----------



## jcbftw

Tigger's ally said:


> appen in two weeks. She lost her $$ for that one night with no settlement at all.



Yeah, we rented for a stay in late September at the Poly for a decent price, but the risk is pretty high, especially with COVID. I could just be out $1500 if they shut down again...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> ehhhh, I'm hoping it's Disney news and not touring plans news. TBH I plan my own vacations and just never use them.


TP will be adjusting their business model or products based on whatever WDW is planning to do next. Doubt Scott Gustin would be hinting towards TP as being anything news related.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Man we spent hours and hours on the phone getting our 35% recovery rate moved and now they release a 40% rate that we are eligible for. What a waste of time. Guess I'd better hop on the phone and get that extra 5% off :-/
> 
> Is the resorts page down for anyone else?


I was just able to modify our early Nov resort res to include the AP discount (for Gran Destino) online. No luck for our Thanksgiving trip tho (it doesn't look like there are a whole lot of available rooms for that week).


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I was just able to modify our early Nov resort res to include the AP discount (for Gran Destino) online. No luck for our Thanksgiving trip tho (it doesn't look like there are a whole lot of available rooms for that week).


We have AP vouchers linked that will be activated before we check in at CCV so I am hoping they will allow us to apply this discount. It isn't letting me apply it online. 

What sucks is our 35% recovery discount is just lost at this point from what I understand.


----------



## CastAStone

hereforthechurros said:


> TP will be adjusting their business model or products based on whatever WDW is planning to do next. Doubt Scott Gustin would be hinting towards TP as being anything news related.


Len Testa said on another forum that they had seen some of Genie and he wasn't worried about it. 

Disney's planning tool will be intended to optimize revenue and guest satisfaction.

Touring Plan's tool will be intended to minimize wait times.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> Len Testa said on another forum that they had seen some of Genie and he wasn't worried about it.
> 
> Disney's planning tool will be intended to optimize revenue and guest satisfaction.
> 
> Touring Plan's tool will be intended to minimize wait times.


That's what TP's tool does already, and they're hinting at news, so what do you see coming from them that would be different?


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> What sucks is our 35% recovery discount is just lost at this point from what I understand.


I’m not sure if they’re allowing modifications still with the recovery, but if they are, you could always make a new reservation with the AP discount and push your current reservation to new dates (again, assuming they let you keep the discount, which they might not). That said, I’d guess that any AP discount within the next 6-12 months (there will absolutely be more) will be just as good or a bit better than the recovery offer, so it’s kind of a moot point.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> I’m not sure if they’re allowing modifications still with the recovery, but if they are, you could always make a new reservation with the AP discount and push your current reservation to new dates (again, assuming they let you keep the discount, which they might not). That said, I’d guess that any AP discount within the next 6-12 months (there will absolutely be more) will be just as good or a bit better than the recovery offer, so it’s kind of a moot point.


That's what I'm thinking too. The only thing that would benefit us would be to move the recovery rate (if the are still allowing modifications) to a stay in the next 3.5 months, before we activate our APs. But, honestly that's not really on our radar.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tigger's ally said:


> I think too many people were burnt on renting when the virus started to be convinced to do it again.  I always used to rent and I convinced my daughter to rent points for a one night stay before their cruise that was supposed to happen in two weeks.  She lost her $$ for that one night with no settlement at all.



Yeah, we had 2 studios for close to 2 weeks so have become pretty soured to the entire thing as well as the frustrating communication issues with the company. But  that’s another thread .

Buyer beware, triple check you have insurance that will cover whatever scenario you want it to, or be willing to risk losing the money for the sake of the deal. There are some very cheap deals right now. And some people, to be fair, would be fine with that kind of risk, but I just don’t want to see anyone screwed. Lessons were definitely learned this past spring for many of us, lol.


----------



## CastAStone

hereforthechurros said:


> That's what TP's tool does already, and they're hinting at news, so what do you see coming from them that would be different?


They are the only app on my phone that still uses the bubble based design that Apple abandoned with the release of the iPhone 5s. So that's one thing.

Improving the underlying coding to more aggressively minimize walking would be something I know I'd like, and cleaning up some of the quirks around rope drop, show times, breaks, meals, and shortened ride hours would be ideal as well. I find it rather easy most days to take my optimized touring plan, move 2 or 3 things around, and save myself another 30 minutes (at Disneyland I can usually save myself more like 90 minutes).


----------



## HikingFam

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, we had 2 studios for close to 2 weeks so have become pretty soured to the entire thing as well as the frustrating communication issues with the company. But  that’s another thread .
> 
> Buyer beware, triple check you have insurance that will cover whatever scenario you want it to, or be willing to risk losing the money for the sake of the deal. There are some very cheap deals right now. And some people, to be fair, would be fine with that kind of risk, but I just don’t want to see anyone screwed. Lessons were definitely learned this past spring for many of us, lol.



Yep. We were pretty avid DVC renters, but we got burned this time and won’t take the risk again. We always figured that any possible reason we would need to cancel would be covered by our credit card travel insurance (sickness, weather, etc). Of course we never considered the possibility of a global pandemic!


----------



## AmberMV

Could the big news be related to 50th anniversary room package release or something?  Or are we pretty sure it's Genie related?


----------



## shoegal9

Tigger's ally said:


> I think too many people were burnt on renting when the virus started to be convinced to do it again.  I always used to rent and I convinced my daughter to rent points for a one night stay before their cruise that was supposed to happen in two weeks.  She lost her $$ for that one night with no settlement at all.



Yes, but I have heard that many of the rental sites offer a cancellation policy now because of what happened in March.  My friend who booked Boardwalk has a free cancellation option. So, I think that the rental situations are evolving.


----------



## Geomom

The wording on that TP tweet is interesting.  Disney movie insiders just gave out a code for free points on Facebook..."wishgranted". 'Because we have a feeling you may need some extra in the near future."


----------



## hereforthechurros

AmberMV said:


> Could the big news be related to 50th anniversary room package release or something?  Or are we pretty sure it's Genie related?


I'm still thinking Disneyland is the big one, but Genie thing seems to make sense too.


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/zero...e-weeks-food-bank-line-stretches-for-2-miles/I know it can be easy to see long waits in the app and even see a park that doesn’t feel super uncrowded, but this is a reminder that the situation is still rather grim for TWDC at the moment. As discussed in this story, I think we’re actually going to see an even further drop-off between attendance on weekdays vs weekends. I have a feeling fewer locals/APs will be visiting on the weekdays and instead more will try for the (mostly sold out) weekends. As a reminder, WDW’s revenue model is built around longer stays and more equal distribution of crowds between weekends and weekdays.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I swear it took nearly its entire lifetime for me to get onboard with MDE and FP+ and to stop whining about it and now POOF someone made a wish and it’s gonna all be for nothing .


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/zero...e-weeks-food-bank-line-stretches-for-2-miles/I know it can be easy to see long waits in the app and even see a park that doesn’t, but this is a reminder that the situation is still rather grim for TWDC at the moment. As discussed in this story, I think we’re actually going to see an even further drop-off between attendance on weekdays vs weekends. I have a feeling fewer locals/APs will be visiting on the weekdays and instead more will try for the (mostly sold out) weekends. As a reminder, WDW’s revenue model is built around longer stays and more equal distribution of crowds between weekends and weekdays.


I think you'll see more AP activity on the weekends simply because of the further reduced park hours those local APs can't get to the park after a work day as easily before it closes for the day.  However, there are probably quite a few Weekday APs who can't go weekends anyway (like my family  )


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300873433740382213


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/zero...e-weeks-food-bank-line-stretches-for-2-miles/I know it can be easy to see long waits in the app and even see a park that doesn’t feel super uncrowded, but this is a reminder that the situation is still rather grim for TWDC at the moment. As discussed in this story, I think we’re actually going to see an even further drop-off between attendance on weekdays vs weekends. I have a feeling fewer locals/APs will be visiting on the weekdays and instead more will try for the (mostly sold out) weekends. As a reminder, WDW’s revenue model is built around longer stays and more equal distribution of crowds between weekends and weekdays.


I thought a few restaurants had reopened in August? I'm surprised they didn't need any extra CMs for those.


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh how true that is. I have family in southern cal and they do not have much love or respect for WDW.



My nutty ex-housemate in AZ wasn't even an AP at DL, just went there often and she was constantly bad mouthing WDW in really nasty and hurtful ways, but DL could do no wrong etc to the point where it actually put me off of wanting to go to DL. I'm not saying everyone is like that out west by any means but there is a level of snobbery that's gross and offputting with some people who are all about "Walt's Park". I can't see many of those folks making the trip to FL just for a Disney fix.


----------



## CastAStone

Len Testa said on WDWMagic that their posts are previewing new TP app.

https://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads...-walt-disney-world.957620/page-7#post-9418377


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> We have AP vouchers linked that will be activated before we check in at CCV so I am hoping they will allow us to apply this discount. It isn't letting me apply it online.
> 
> What sucks is our 35% recovery discount is just lost at this point from what I understand.


Don't wait until then, the available rooms for the discount might be gone. Call Disney and they should be able to help you.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> I think you'll see more AP activity on the weekends simply because of the further reduced park hours those local APs can't get to the park after a work day as easily before it closes for the day.  However, there are probably quite a few Weekday APs who can't go weekends anyway (like my family  )


I agree.  I think by closing so early they are actually hurting themselves because locals can't make it after work now.

Is it really that much less busy now than after 9/11?  I've never seen Epcot close before 9pm.  It was one thing you could count on in this life!

They should also at least increase hours on Fri/Sat/Sun.   I think it's so weird that they aren't.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> Could the big news be related to 50th anniversary room package release or something?  Or are we pretty sure it's Genie related?


That would be one sad 50th anniversary room package at this point, gotta imagine they'd want most of their offerings back up otherwise what's the point?


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Don't wait until then, the available rooms for the discount might be gone. Call Disney and they should be able to help you.


An hour and 15 minutes on hold as I type


----------



## Brianstl

Short wait times most of the day today outside of MMRR.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> An hour and 15 minutes on hold as I type


Prayers you don't get the dreaded disconnect!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Prayers you don't get the dreaded disconnect!!


Oh it's coming.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh it's coming.



I had success calling the direct GS line this AM - 407-939-7866


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Is it really that much less busy now than after 9/11?  I've never seen Epcot close before 9pm.  It was one thing you could count on in this life!
> 
> They should also at least increase hours on Fri/Sat/Sun.   I think it's so weird that they aren't.


My understanding, based on trade reporting, is that the travel industry as a whole is faring about how it fared right after 9/11, perhaps even a tiny bit better. That’s still not great news at all (things aren’t good), but it could be much worse

Disney, on the other hand, is in a unique situation. While they’re not alone in this situation (and could be in even worse shape, just look at cruising), their business appears to be hurting more than most other travel suppliers (I don’t consider airlines to be travel suppliers by the way). There are elements inherent to the Disney experience that give people a lot of pause at the moment. While Disney is doing everything they can to mitigate them, there’s a reputation and set of expectations that can’t be untaught from consumers overnight.

Unlike 9/11 where once you were in the parks, most felt safe (the biggest concern was around travel), this is a case where consumer anxieties spill into the parks themselves, and for a not insignificant group, their concerns about the parks supersede their concerns about, for example, driving or staying in a hotel. That presents an impossible challenge for Disney. Yes, there are people out there who still come, but the problem is that that’s a very limited audience and one that can not be relied on to operate the parks consistently throughout the week. If things continue to get better on the weekends, we might see them extend hours a bit later in the year during the weekends, but weekend visitation cannot entirely subsidize weekday operations. That’s not how their business model works. So, unfortunately, yes, the situation for WDW in particular is a bit grimmer than post-9/11. The hope is that the weekend trends continue to pick up steam, Florida starts to get off more quarantine lists, the situation stays under control in other states (as well as continues to improve in Florida), and as a result, visitation picks up in October. I think October is going to be the crucial month in telling us what the rest of 2020 and early 2021 will look like.


----------



## mattpeto

FWIW- Martin keeps posting “safety” angle on why fireworks and nighttime hours are limited.  Disney apparently doesn’t trust people to keep their masks on.


----------



## twinmom13

hereforthechurros said:


> An hour and 15 minutes on hold as I type


I was on hold for 2 hours when I finally gave up.  Early in my call, I used the chat feature to ask if they could apply the discount through chat.  They could not, but they did put in a callback request.  I went ahead and kept holding, thinking I could pick up the call if they called back before they picked up the hold.  My phone somehow missed the call, but they called again a couple minutes after I hung up.  All of that is a long way of saying: you might want to request a callback through chat.

I ended up saving over $700 because they also removed my hoppers, so definitely worth the effort.


----------



## one_cat

Tigger's ally said:


> I think too many people were burnt on renting when the virus started to be convinced to do it again.  I always used to rent and I convinced my daughter to rent points for a one night stay before their cruise that was supposed to happen in two weeks.  She lost her $$ for that one night with no settlement at all.


I still don’t understand that.  If she had rented from me I would have given her money back.


----------



## hereforthechurros

twinmom13 said:


> I was on hold for 2 hours when I finally gave up.  Early in my call, I used the chat feature to ask if they could apply the discount through chat.  They could not, but they did put in a callback request.  I went ahead and kept holding, thinking I could pick up the call if they called back before they picked up the hold.  My phone somehow missed the call, but they called again a couple minutes after I hung up.  All of that is a long way of saying: you might want to request a callback through chat.
> 
> I ended up saving over $700 because they also removed my hoppers, so definitely worth the effort.


I tried chat and it said all reps were busy. Just got off the phone though and Copper Creek Villas, where we are booked, isn't eligible for the 40% AP discount. Sharing here in case that affects anyone else!


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> FWIW- Martin keeps posting “safety” angle on why fireworks and nighttime hours are limited.  Disney apparently doesn’t trust people to keep their masks on.


I mean WDW right now is concerned both about Guest safety and the perception of safety. Look at the temperature screenings for example. It’s pretty apparent that this virus spreads mostly from pre-symptomatic and asymptomatic carriers. Obviously, one of those carriers wouldn’t register a temperature, and in a larger sense, chances are if you have a 101 degree temperature, you’re not going to have the energy to go to a theme park anyways (makes me wonder how many people they actually turn away). But it’s about creating a perception of saftefy.

While I do think that fireworks/parades could increase the risk, I’m sure that Disney right now is more concerned about appearing to play it safe and not do anything that could attract attention. Just look at how much attention that DFB photo got from the CM preview. This is especially true as Disney tries to “negotiate” with the State of California.

It is also about cost to an extent. At the moment, even if they wanted to do fireworks, not only would they incur the cost of the display itself but they’d also have to increase hours. That’s really the case until late October/early November. IF October bookings hold and attendance is strong - and acceptable for weekdays - I think you can expect some firework activity to start up in November. I think we’ve seen the last of HEA for 2020 but I’m not convinced we’ve seen the last of fireworks for the year. There’s still nothing firm (which means nothing soon). That’s all I’ll say.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> FWIW- Martin keeps posting “safety” angle on why fireworks and nighttime hours are limited.  Disney apparently doesn’t trust people to keep their masks on.



I 100% agree. I’m sure they’ve figured out a way to distance people, which isn’t difficult with all the green circles throughout the park, they’d just add more, it’s that even people that are compliant during the day there’s bound to be some that would take advantage of the darkness and pull them down. Only way they could do it is if they had CMs walking down each aisle continuously checking, which is certainly possible, but probably not their ideal strategy for bringing back the fireworks.


----------



## MrsBooch

speaking of TP i just got an email about how park crowd levels changed and it was DRASTIC. like going from a 10 to a 2 in some parks. 

Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> I mean WDW right now is concerned both about Guest safety and the perception of safety. Look at the temperature screenings for example. It’s pretty apparent that this virus spreads mostly from pre-symptomatic and asymptomatic carriers. Obviously, one of those carriers wouldn’t register a temperature, and in a larger sense, chances are if you have a 101 degree temperature, you’re not going to have the energy to go to a theme park anyways (makes me wonder how many people they actually turn away). But it’s about creating a perception of saftefy.
> 
> While I do think that fireworks/parades could increase the risk, I’m sure that Disney right now is more concerned about appearing to play it safe and not do anything that could attract attention. Just look at how much attention that DFB photo got from the CM preview. This is especially true as Disney tries to “negotiate” with the State of California.
> 
> It is also about cost to an extent. At the moment, even if they wanted to do fireworks, not only would they incur the cost of the display itself but they’d also have to increase hours. That’s really the case until late October/early November. IF October bookings hold and attendance is strong - and acceptable for weekdays - I think you can expect some firework activity to start up in November. I think we’ve seen the last of HEA for 2020 but I’m not convinced we’ve seen the last of fireworks for the year. There’s still nothing firm (which means nothing soon). That’s all I’ll say.



Just as I’ve stated, even if mask guidelines are relaxed country wide, Disney will likely days “Well, we’ll keep them around just a little longer”. They’re taking the absolute safest approach in everything. And I don’t blame them. It has made my trip all the more better because if their safety above experience approach. If I were an AP at Universal I probably would have left the parks much earlier than I did yesterday.Awareness is always key in the life we’re currently living but it seems like you can relax more in the Disney parks. I know a lot of people aren’t happy about the masks and some won’t come until they’re no longer mandatory, but as has been stated many times, Disney doesn’t have the luxury of hiding behind a larger theme park juggernaut the way SW/BG and Universal do.   If you had 5 guests traced back to WDW and 100 traced to Universal, you’re going to hear about the 5 from Disney


----------



## AmberMV

Anyone who has visited since reopening with young children in strollers, do they let you roll the strollers in the Skyliner without folding them up?  We haven't ridden in the Skyliners yet but I booked Riviera for November and it'd be nice to take the Skyliner to the parks instead of our truck but only if we don't have to fold our strollers up like the bus


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> FWIW- Martin keeps posting “safety” angle on why fireworks and nighttime hours are limited.  Disney apparently doesn’t trust people to keep their masks on.


Let’s be real, it’s a nice excuse not to spend money on fireworks and longer park hours. If it was so dark they couldn’t enforce mask wearing that verges on a security threat in non-Covid times. People gotta see where they’re going, security has to be able to track someone if an altercation happens... and then there is the blatantly obvious argument that Disney deems it safe enough to operate Disney Springs during those hours.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> speaking of TP i just got an email about how park crowd levels changed and it was DRASTIC. like going from a 10 to a 2 in some parks.
> 
> Thanksgiving week.


Received the same email, same week


----------



## Betty Rohrer

AmberMV said:


> Anyone who has visited since reopening with young children in strollers, do they let you roll the strollers in the Skyliner without folding them up?  We haven't ridden in the Skyliners yet but I booked Riviera for November and it'd be nice to take the Skyliner to the parks instead of our truck but only if we don't have to fold our strollers up like the bus


cant say for now but used to be single strollers rolled on but doubles had to be folded


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Just as I’ve stated, even if mask guidelines are relaxed country wide, Disney will likely days “Well, we’ll keep them around just a little longer”. They’re taking the absolute safest approach in everything. And I don’t blame them. It has made my trip all the more better because if their safety above experience approach. If I were an AP at Universal I probably would have left the parks much earlier than I did yesterday.Awareness is always key in the life we’re currently living but it seems like you can relax more in the Disney parks. I know a lot of people aren’t happy about the masks and some won’t come until they’re no longer mandatory, but as has been stated many times, Disney doesn’t have the luxury of hiding behind a larger theme park juggernaut the way SW/BG and Universal do.   If you had 5 guests traced back to WDW and 100 traced to Universal, you’re going to hear about the 5 from Disney



I would love so much if my province, city, and most importantly school division could adopt Disney’s precautions and compliance. My mask was actually cozy today outside because it’s cold and windy and yet people here still act like they’re suffocating and will die wearing their chin guard oops I mean mask. Josh D’amaro come save us please.

Regardless how I feel about travel during all this, I have been pleasantly surprised with overall how compliant Disney guests have been and credit for that has to be given to the guests of course but also a large part of that goes to the powers that be at Disney taking it so seriously, the culture surrounding COVID safety they’ve created, and of course the CMs who interact with guests keeping it all going.

Good on Disney for being “over the top” and strict. Wish it were everywhere.


----------



## AmberMV

There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump.


----------



## Marthasor

sullivan.kscott said:


> Received the same email, same week



Yup, me too.  Weekend of November 13 - 15.  Crowd levels went from 6 to 2 for the weekend.  Hopefully my state's quarantine will be lifted and I can actually go!


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump.
> View attachment 523164


Crazy that the dump had positives going back to April.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AmberMV said:


> There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump...


Not much developing about it. Story is out in it's entirety at this point. CNBC link.

Don't think it makes much difference to us, beyond anyone looking at today's data should not freak out that trends suddenly changed in FL.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

AmberMV said:


> There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump.
> View attachment 523164


I saw that on their website.  You have to read the comments.  Thank you for pointing g this out to everyone as sone look only at the numbers.  This has happened a couple of times before, too.  Bottom line is Florida is still trending better.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would love so much if my province, city, and most importantly school division could adopt Disney’s precautions and compliance. My mask was actually cozy today outside because it’s cold and windy and yet people here still act like they’re suffocating and will die wearing their chin guard oops I mean mask. Josh D’amaro come save us please.
> 
> Regardless how I feel about travel during all this, I have been pleasantly surprised with overall how compliant Disney guests have been and credit for that has to be given to the guests of course but also a large part of that goes to the powers that be at Disney taking it so seriously, the culture surrounding COVID safety they’ve created, and of course the CMs who interact with guests keeping it all going.
> 
> Good on Disney for being “over the top” and strict. Wish it were everywhere.



I was a little worried about the mask and heat but it’s just as humid in NY with a slightly lower temperature. The metal nose clasp broke in my mask yesterday and the cut piece is rubbing against the side of my nose, but this has been the first time I’ve been even slightly bothered by wearing a mask the entire time here. The only place I feel heat is where the top of my mask meets my cheeks.

I’m wearing a cloth mask btw, haven’t felt the need to change it out to the paper masks, I’ve just been washing this one every night and reusing it. If you’re suffocating, you’re probably wearing it wrong. And I have a full beard, so if it was “too hot”, I’d be the first one to feel it.

I haven’t even been to a relaxation zone since I’ve been here. And any time I’ve taken a drink I’ve tucked myself into a corner to sneak a drink while no one has been near me. I mean, I’ve left the parks to go smoke, so I guess that kind of counts as a “relaxation” zone.

speaking of, being at the smoking section in front of DHS is when I really realized how well Disney was doing keeping their guests in line. Guy from Texas and a guy from South Carolina both going on about how much it sucks having to wear the mask and how they can’t wait until they’re done and over with. But they’re both there at the parks. So I asked one of the guys if they’ve said anything to him when they’ve caught him withhis mask down and he says “Oh, I haven’t even dropped my nose out of my mask because they’re everywhere so there’s no point if I’m just gonna get yelled at to pull it back up.” I just laughed because Disney has guests whipped into shape. I just walked by the restrooms by the Seas and I’m walking next to a CM and she looks over and sees a guest with their nose out standing in the pathway and she didn’t say a word, they just locked eyes and the guy immediately pulled his mask up.

This is all what I wanted to see here. But if it was bad, I would have said here that things were bad. I’m not sugarcoating it because I’m a Disney shill, these are my honest findings and opinions. I had no issue saying that Disney Springs was a disaster. But everywhere else has been beyond my expectations and hope


----------



## Mit88

There’s a photographer at the front of Epcot that looks and sounds like Bob Gurr. If it’s not him then someone has stolen his likeness


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmberMV said:


> There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump.
> View attachment 523164


I was wondering what the heck was going on as those numbers are usually published by 11central and didn't come out until after 5pm central.  Good news to me at least that even with dump the percent is still 6% ish. (and I know that isn't accurate anyway).  I was surpised the deaths weren't more today since they were so low on Sunday and even yesterday.  I thought they'd jump back up to over 200.  So that's a good thing for sure!


----------



## yulilin3

Arrived at epcot around 11:30, line for mouse gears was long due to the limited edition pins being released,  walked towards world showcase.  Dead.  FEA at 12:30 only a10 minute wait,  GFT walk on and could've stayed on the boat,  dead. Arrived at world showplace around 2pm expecting lines for the new merch,  none whatsoever,  no lines for the food booths in there. 
I was doing a bit of personal shopping so had to walk around world showcase again,  FEA line was out the door and rounded the corner
Walked into mousegears on the way out


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Mit88 said:


> I had no issue saying that Disney Springs was a disaster. But everywhere else has been beyond my expectations and hope



We’ve been to DS twice, one on a Fri night, disastrous, chin masks (my favorites), no social distancing, people all over, we didn’t stay in WoD.
Sunday afternoon, chill and respectful peeps.
IMO the stores are always too packed.
Parkwise, during the week, amazing, rode flight of passage 8 times, Slinky Dog Dash 6, so enjoyable. Weekend in MK, meh, very much crowded and no great social distancing. Not in lines. While walking, when there is a cavalcade.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300937876503486466


----------



## hertamaniac

These are the CM's I really feel for.  

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/theme-park-workers-rely-on-food-bank-for-meals-during-furloughs


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300937876503486466


Oh gosh I thought it was going to be about Disneyland's reopening delayed until 2023 lol. Can't scare CA people like this haha.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Are the friendship boats in the boardwalk area running?  If not, are they running busses to DHS?  Thanks!


----------



## CastAStone

magickingdomprincess said:


> Are the friendship boats in the boardwalk area running?  If not, are they running busses to DHS?  Thanks!


The answer to the first question is no. I believe buses depends on the resort. BC/YC was told the Skyliner was their option.


----------



## SMRT-1

magickingdomprincess said:


> Are the friendship boats in the boardwalk area running?  If not, are they running busses to DHS?  Thanks!





CastAStone said:


> The answer to the first question is no. I believe buses depends on the resort. BC/YC was told the Skyliner was their option.


And Swan/Dolphin hired Mears to run buses to HS & Epcot.


----------



## jlwhitney

AmberMV said:


> There's a developing story today in FL about how a national Covid testing lab did a massive test dump today and it has thrown a wrench in FL's steady decrease in positives.  You can see the visual here on the State Report, but I also got an alert from my local news station about how FL is cutting ties with that lab for the huge test dump.
> View attachment 523164



They have done it a couple times.


----------



## Mit88

Think I have a dog in the fight when it comes to whether or not Inside Out (or anything) should replace Figment?


----------



## Mike1082

AmberMV said:


> Anyone who has visited since reopening with young children in strollers, do they let you roll the strollers in the Skyliner without folding them up?  We haven't ridden in the Skyliners yet but I booked Riviera for November and it'd be nice to take the Skyliner to the parks instead of our truck but only if we don't have to fold our strollers up like the bus


Yes! It's a breeze


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300937876503486466


Wild that they put up the first beam today then announce its 2-3 years away!


----------



## cristen72

Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.  

I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


----------



## yulilin3

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


I have yet to get a HM photo since reopening,  Buzz is hit or miss,  FEA did not get. SM did get


----------



## pepperandchips

Mit88 said:


> Think I have a dog in the fight when it comes to whether or not Inside Out (or anything) should replace Figment?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 523211


So I take it that rocks glass is for purchase? Do you mind sharing the price? That is the item I’m most interested in!

I googled (which is what I always wonder why others won’t do ) and see it is $14.99.

Hope they still have them next week!!


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Wild that they put up the first beam today then announce its 2-3 years away!


Disney has never been fast.


----------



## Mit88

pepperandchips said:


> So I take it that rocks glass is for purchase? Do you mind sharing the price? That is the item I’m most interested in!
> 
> I googled (which is what I always wonder why others won’t do ) and see it is $14.99.
> 
> Hope they still have them next week!!



They had plenty of each of the rocks glasses. You should be able to find them easily


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> There’s a photographer at the front of Epcot that looks and sounds like Bob Gurr. If it’s not him then someone has stolen his likeness



Should have asked him if he has a copy of the Monorail contract from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Leigh L

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


For ride photos some of ours took two days, and I think all took at least 24 hours. Except the one on PoTC. It's been two weeks and earlier today I checked (hadn't looked in a while) and nope, so I think it's safe to say it won't. There was a child who got into the front row without a mask (not sure of his age?) so guessing that's why?

Then again, our family is that weird one that makes strange poses or faces while on the rides sometimes - lately one of DD13's favorite pastimes at WDW. Maybe that triggered a delete .
(Nah, those are tame, so yeah - probably the no mask.)


----------



## Erica Ladd

TP shows it red for AK on every day in October, except for opening and close to closing. It also has it listed as 1/10. Anyone know why it would be crowded EVERY day that whole month? I’m looking at 3 nights 10/25 or 26 (S-W or M-Th).


----------



## Aimeedyan

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.



We haven't gotten a single ride photo since the reopening, but all the ones that were taken in the park and my band was scanned came almost immediately.

I'm beginning to think it may be because my 10 month old isn't wearing a mask... maybe the mask monitor can't determine age of child? Really stinks, though, as I'd love to have some of them for his baby book.


----------



## han22735

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


As another poster mentioned ours also took at least a day if not longer.  The regular photo pass pictures showed up almost instantly.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Wild that they put up the first beam today then announce its 2-3 years away!


Disney’s level of excitement: 8/10

My Disneyland Lover level of excitement: 1/10. It was 4/10 before this post


----------



## gottalovepluto

Erica Ladd said:


> TP shows it red for AK on every day in October, except for opening and close to closing. It also has it listed as 1/10. Anyone know why it would be crowded EVERY day that whole month? I’m looking at 3 nights 10/25 or 26 (S-W or M-Th).


IT glitch is my vote!


----------



## Erica Ladd

gottalovepluto said:


> IT glitch is my vote!



I hope so!!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Should have asked him if he has a copy of the Monorail contract from a couple of years ago.



He was probably there working on the monorail in the play pavilion


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


>


AW MAN HOW DID I MISS THIS!?!?!


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 523223


Someone on wdwmagic mentioned it has similarities to Minnie's Wonderful Christmastime Fireworks. So I don't think this is imminent but rather something maybe being looked at for the holidays when it gets darker earlier.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 523223


This gif literally played in my head when I saw Ryan’s post.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Someone on wdwmagic mentioned it has similarities to Minnie's Wonderful Christmastime Fireworks. So I don't think this is imminent but rather something maybe being looked at for the holidays when it gets darker earlier.



Yeah but if it’s at all being evendiscussed to the level that they’re going through “rehearsals”it’s a much better indication than continuing having no word or inkling. Even if they don’t have the Christmas party, it allows the potential of nighttime shows coming back, with or without fireworks at the start


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Yeah but if it’s at all being evendiscussed to the level that they’re going through “rehearsals”it’s a much better indication than continuing having no word or inkling. Even if they don’t have the Christmas party, it allows the potential of nighttime shows coming back, with or without fireworks at the start


I agree just wanted to add some more context.


----------



## Mit88

Up until that initial rumor of projections the other night (I saw the strobe lights from the Poly, but didnt think anything of it) not many people thought there was any chance the Christmas Party would happen. Even the latest hours dump suggested that there would be no party, or at least the full early November start. And even though I’d say its still under a 50% chance, its certainly seeming like a higher possibility than it was even a few days ago.

I think they’re building their way up towards “normal” quicker than many of us imagined. Not that theyre going to welcome in 50,000 people into MK (not that that many would come anyway) next week, or masks being gone, or fireworks shooting off. But it seems like theyre starting to crawl. A lot rides on how CMs and guests do this upcoming weekend with it about to be busy busy


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> Crazy that the dump had positives going back to April.


Does anyone know how long tests are taking to get results now in florida?


----------



## Pyotr

anthony2k7 said:


> Does anyone know how long tests are taking to get results now in florida?



It depends where you get one. The state run sites are normally 5-7 days. Private labs can be 10-30 minutes.


----------



## sara_s

anthony2k7 said:


> Does anyone know how long tests are taking to get results now in florida?


My parents get them often - my mom for work and my dad because my mom works at a skilled nursing facility. He always gets the results back in 1-2 days. And he goes to the drive up locations as opposed to an MD Now. We live in Palm Beach county so that may have something to do with it?


----------



## MrsBooch

A travel agent i follow on Instagram posted something about the "news updates" on her stories - related to Polynesian.
She said she was "told" that the GCH would be totally closed during the refurbishment/enhancements as in not accessible at all. She said "maybe" Captain Cook's would be open from the outside but the stores, kona and tambu would be closed and you can't actually walk inside....

Is she totally off base or is this something floating around the TA community?


----------



## Dis_Yoda

MrsBooch said:


> A travel agent i follow on Instagram posted something about the "news updates" on her stories - related to Polynesian.
> She said she was "told" that the GCH would be totally closed during the refurbishment/enhancements as in not accessible at all. She said "maybe" Captain Cook's would be open from the outside but the stores, kona and tambu would be closed and you can't actually walk inside....
> 
> Is she totally off base or is this something floating around the TA community?



They will probably open the Tangaroa Terrace if its completely closed to the public to handle the food service at Polynesian and just name it as a 'temporary' Kona or Captain Cook's.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> A travel agent i follow on Instagram posted something about the "news updates" on her stories - related to Polynesian.
> She said she was "told" that the GCH would be totally closed during the refurbishment/enhancements as in not accessible at all. She said "maybe" Captain Cook's would be open from the outside but the stores, kona and tambu would be closed and you can't actually walk inside....
> 
> Is she totally off base or is this something floating around the TA community?



Man, I would definitely not want to stay at Poly until it's all over next Summer if that's true.


----------



## Mit88

Dis_Yoda said:


> They will probably open the Tangaroa Terrace if its completely closed to the public to handle the food service at Polynesian and just name it as a 'temporary' Kona or Captain Cook's.



Got Disneyland hotel on your brain? .


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Man, I would definitely not want to stay at Poly until it's all over next Summer if that's true.



Yup. No chance. I’m thinking about a March trip to use my pass one more time during the extension period and was gonna stay at Poly. Nope  Maybe I’ll finally try out BLT


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Man, I would definitely not want to stay at Poly until it's all over next Summer if that's true.



yah - i'm just stalking one more night at the Riviera and i'll be able to switch the 2nd half of my split stay from Poly to that joint. Which is fine by me - I've never stayed there before and we are hitting HS and Epcot our last leg of the trip so that's perfect. Even though my heart belongs to the Poly....
If i can't even go into the GCH then I'm out - sitting there and going to the shops and just hanging out in there with a Lapu Lapu is one of my fave things to do.


----------



## Mit88

DHS is much busier today than it was last Friday. Was hoping to get a few rides in and a BG and head back to the pool for a few hours before my flight tonight but I might only be able to get 1 or 2 rides in if I’m lucky


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Disney has never been fast.



Meanwhile Universal still hasn't announced the nearly complete Jurassic Park coaster


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Up until that initial rumor of projections the other night (I saw the strobe lights from the Poly, but didnt think anything of it) not many people thought there was any chance the Christmas Party would happen. Even the latest hours dump suggested that there would be no party, or at least the full early November start. And even though I’d say its still under a 50% chance, its certainly seeming like a higher possibility than it was even a few days ago.
> 
> I think they’re building their way up towards “normal” quicker than many of us imagined. Not that theyre going to welcome in 50,000 people into MK (not that that many would come anyway) next week, or masks being gone, or fireworks shooting off. But it seems like theyre starting to crawl. A lot rides on how CMs and guests do this upcoming weekend with it about to be busy busy



Or it could be like what they are doing for Halloween and having some of the holiday things that normally would have been at a party for regular day guests

I do think they want to slowly work their way up to more normal crowd levels, etc - and need some more "normalcy" to be able to do that


----------



## PrincessV

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


Now that you mention it... I have NO ride photos from last week. I should have them from Buzz, HM, and EE. I was solo and wearing a mask, so it's not a no-mask issue. I even tapped my MB for Buzz, so it's not an issue of my MB not working passively on rides. Weird.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Meanwhile Universal still hasn't announced the nearly complete Jurassic Park coaster



What Jurassic Park Coaster? Maybe you’re thinking about pteranodon flyers?
-Universal


----------



## PrincessV

So the TP news is, indeed, a Lines 2.0: https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/09/02/new-introducing-lines-2-0-what-to-expect


----------



## yulilin3

This won't affect a lot of you here but Cast Connection (discounted store for CM) is reopening Sept 9, CM will have their temps checked and to help with social distancing they won't be able to bring guests with them


----------



## jpeterson

PrincessV said:


> So the TP news is, indeed, a Lines 2.0: https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/09/02/new-introducing-lines-2-0-what-to-expect


Their old app was a bit rough in the UI/UX department.  Their website could use a refresh too.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Mit88 said:


> Got Disneyland hotel on your brain? .



No.  Tangaroa Terrace is also the building towards the DVC area of the Polynesian that used to be a restaurant up until 1996 that is now used to hold group functions.  It's been used previously as a temporary Captain Cook's during the last remodel.


----------



## Mit88

Dis_Yoda said:


> No.  Tangaroa Terrace is also the building towards the DVC area of the Polynesian that used to be a restaurant up until 1996 that is now used to hold group functions.  It's been used previously as a temporary Captain Cook's during the last remodel.



Didn’t know that. Learn something new every day


----------



## PrincessV

jpeterson said:


> Their old app was a bit rough in the UI/UX department.  Their website could use a refresh too.


I only use the app for real-time wait times, so I'm a little unsure about the improvements: I just want a plain list of times, not ratings and descriptions in full color slowing down my old phone and draining my battery. I mean, I'm going to use it, regardless, but I hope I can whittle it down to just the info I want quickly!


----------



## Mit88

Man, people really have no etiquette. Was standing over at Indy by myself, had incredible internet speed, 5 minutes before 10 people started piling into the area and stood on top of me within 3 feet away. My connection decreased by half in MBs and struggled to get BG 22


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> Meanwhile Universal still hasn't announced the nearly complete Jurassic Park coaster


Yep. No official announcement, but a lot of interest for us coaster fans...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...qvdthnstul4scr2jbi-story.html?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## rteetz

jpeterson said:


> Their old app was a bit rough in the UI/UX department.  Their website could use a refresh too.


One of the big reasons for that was to not take up extra space/data on your phone. They wanted you to use it as a tool but not be not enjoying the parks too. They tried to keep it simple.


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> Meanwhile Universal still hasn't announced the nearly complete Jurassic Park coaster


DD13 was cracking up about this a couple of weeks ago, every time we walked by she kept saying something along the lines of, "There's the coaster that isn't a coaster since it's not been announced yet."

They've really gotten a lot done on it since we last were at the park (late 2019)


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> DHS is much busier today than it was last Friday. Was hoping to get a few rides in and a BG and head back to the pool for a few hours before my flight tonight but I might only be able to get 1 or 2 rides in if I’m lucky



Something has to give:

Need more things besides rides to do at the parks.  Actor's Equity deal - no shows yet planned?
More Park Hours needed
Or some sort of FP+ system (even if it's temporary)


----------



## osufeth24

mattpeto said:


> Something has to give:
> 
> Need more things besides rides to do at the parks.  Actor's Equity deal - no shows yet planned?
> More Park Hours needed
> Or some sort of FP+ system (even if it's temporary)



I'll be at HS Friday. And I'm fully expecting it to be a nightmare. Lot more people (at capacity most likely) but still half the ride capacity. I'm going in thinking rides are gonna be 2+ hr waits


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Something has to give:
> 
> Need more things besides rides to do at the parks.  Actor's Equity deal - no shows yet planned?
> More Park Hours needed
> Or some sort of FP+ system (even if it's temporary)



Definitely 1 and 2. I think they’re too close (even if it’s a few months away) from Genie being released to revert back to even a temporary FP system. The lines are honestly not as bad as I thought given the crowd size.

Shows are absolutely needed to eat guests. And if they add hours, bringing Fantasmic back would be a huge step in the direction of nighttime shows coming back. Huge stadium, plenty of room to socially distance. Maybe a FP for Fantasmic where they close the park at normal hours and then just have the people with a pass for Fantasmic able to stay for the show. But they’d need to bring the actors back, and after the encouraging news a few weeks ago, it looks to be back to being a very long time until they’re back


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Random question for someone more knowledgeable than me, is adding FP+ back temporarily as easy as turning on a switch (you know what I mean) in order to keep FP+ waits short given that there has been so much change to ride capacity as well as the cleaning cycles? Seems like there would be more work to be put in to adding it back and easier to keep it old school WDW right now, but maybe I’m just overthinking.

My guess is more VQs in order to control the time spent in stand by, if anything.


----------



## yulilin3

JaxDad said:


> Yep. No official announcement, but a lot of interest for us coaster fans...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...qvdthnstul4scr2jbi-story.html?ocid=uxbndlbing


Universal always does things this way, it's obvious what they are building but they don't announce until it's almost ready to open and people go "wow they are building a coaster and opening it in just 6 months"


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> DHS is much busier today than it was last Friday. Was hoping to get a few rides in and a BG and head back to the pool for a few hours before my flight tonight but I might only be able to get 1 or 2 rides in if I’m lucky


Wait times on MDE don't look bad at all and actually look better than Friday.


----------



## ThornXBL

PrincessV said:


> I only use the app for real-time wait times, so I'm a little unsure about the improvements: I just want a plain list of times, not ratings and descriptions in full color slowing down my old phone and draining my battery. I mean, I'm going to use it, regardless, but I hope I can whittle it down to just the info I want quickly!



The old version will still be accessible via a URL for a while it sounds like (and the old app was really just pulling up that URL anyway), so if you want to keep using the simpler version you can:

 "The classic Lines 1.0 interface will still be available for some period of time at https://m.touringplans.com/wdw. "


----------



## Brianstl

On MDE right now, it looks like a good day to be at any of the four parks.  Only 3 ride with waits above 30 minutes and only MMRR above 35 minutes presently at 50 minutes.  That is really good for this part of the day which tends to have the longest waits.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> On MDE right now, it looks like a good day to be at any of the four parks.  Only 3 ride with waits above 30 minutes and only MMRR above 35 minutes presently at 50 minutes.  That is really good for this part of the day which tends to have the longest waits.



ToT and RnRC are less than the posted wait times. RnRC was about 10 min and ToT was 15


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> ToT and RnRC are less than the posted wait times. RnRC was about 10 min and ToT was 15


Glad your last day is working out for you.


----------



## twinmom13

I know this has been asked and answered already, but I can't find it so I am asking again: how long before opening can you actually enter each park?  And how early have they been starting rides?  I am wondering specifically about MK, AK, and HS.  I was thinking it was 15 minutes before opening, but I have a vague recollection of someone saying they actually let you in 45 minutes early.


----------



## AmberMV

twinmom13 said:


> I know this has been asked and answered already, but I can't find it so I am asking again: how long before opening can you actually enter each park?  And how early have they been starting rides?  I am wondering specifically about MK, AK, and HS.  I was thinking it was 15 minutes before opening, but I have a vague recollection of someone saying they actually let you in 45 minutes early.


At DHS about a week ago they said you could line up at the parking booths at 9am, and they open them at 9:15.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mit88 said:


> Got Disneyland hotel on your brain? .



Probably thinking of the old Tangaroa Terrace restaurant/lounge in the building at the far end of The Rarotonga longhouse.  Where the Neverland kids club used to be, I believe the building has the laundry facility in it now.  It’s been used for many things since the restaurant/lounge closed.

*** Just read back... I see someone already posted with the info.... ooops!


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if the details for SW Halloween have been posted here, but it starts Sept 19, weekends only
https://seaworld.com/orlando/events/halloween-spooktacular/


----------



## Mit88

Rise just broke down. I’m in the Storm Trooper room. So close, yet so far away. At least I got on it once


----------



## Marionnette

DGsAtBLT said:


> Random question for someone more knowledgeable than me, is adding FP+ back temporarily as easy as turning on a switch (you know what I mean) in order to keep FP+ waits short given that there has been so much change to ride capacity as well as the cleaning cycles? Seems like there would be more work to be put in to adding it back and easier to keep it old school WDW right now, but maybe I’m just overthinking.
> 
> My guess is more VQs in order to control the time spent in stand by, if anything.


I think that until social distancing requirements are lifted, we won’t see more VQs. Normally, Disney would want guests in a VQ or waiting for their FP+ return time because that puts the guest in areas where they will spend money. But right now, Disney doesn’t want guests meandering about the park, making walkways, QS areas and stores appear crowded. They want guests in lines, distanced 6 feet apart.


----------



## LSUmiss

mum22girlz said:


> Nope, when I try to go to Resort Offers, it brings me to the Reopening & Updates page. I also see this:
> View attachment 523121


Sometimes you have to call.


----------



## princesscinderella

SleeplessInTO said:


> I would hold out at least until they offer you cookies to join the dark side


When we were there opening weekend and it broke down while we were in line they came through with so much food (chips, boxes of popcorn, apples with caramel) and the Star Wars Dasani bottles of water.  We were so surprised.  They knew no one was leaving that line it took about 45 minutes to get it back up and running.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm not quite understanding why people feel FP+ is required right now?  The longest wait posted at DHS is 40 mins and that's for MMRR.  All other waits are less than 30 mins and most 15 or less.


----------



## Mit88

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm not quite understanding why people feel FP+ is required right now?  The longest wait posted at DHS is 40 mins and that's for MMRR.  All other waits are less than 30 mins and most 15 or less.



Not required. On the weekends it would certainly help. They have the FP queues already marked and able to be used while adhering to social distancing. I don’t personally think they’ll bring it back just for this, especially with Genie on the way, but they _*could *_do it


----------



## Mit88

Room is starting to empty. I probably have to leave in the next 20 minutes, which means it’ll be up and running again in 25 minutes


----------



## Mit88

Rise is back up


----------



## cristen72

where the heck can I find a shot glass in either Epcot, MK, or HS?     I know they have them online but I’m supposed to bring one back as a souvenir for a coworker and I’m coming up blank.
At Epcot now.   I thought it would be easy here


----------



## osufeth24

cristen72 said:


> where the heck can I find a shot glass in either Epcot, MK, or HS?     I know they have them online but I’m supposed to bring one back as a souvenir for a coworker and I’m coming up blank.
> At Epcot now.   I thought it would be easy here



I would think there'd be some at MouseGears


----------



## rteetz

Reminder to be mindful of ride spoilers


----------



## pixieprincess925

cristen72 said:


> where the heck can I find a shot glass in either Epcot, MK, or HS?     I know they have them online but I’m supposed to bring one back as a souvenir for a coworker and I’m coming up blank.
> At Epcot now.   I thought it would be easy here


At Epcot - the store right by the IG (inside the park gate). I think it's called World Traveler.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Reminder to be mindful of ride spoilers



Sorry. I thought I was keeping it to stuff that was widely known


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Fairytale Dining at Cinderella’s Royal Table*
Beginning September 24, Guests can enjoy dining in the enchanted, fairytale setting of Cinderella’s Royal Table at Magic Kingdom Park. Enjoy a delicious regal banquet with unforgettable main courses ranging from roasted chicken breast and tenderloin of beef to chef’s fish of the day. The princesses will be taking a break from their royal duties greeting Guests, but there will be plenty of delicious fare and fun to be enjoyed in this beautiful, one-of-a-kind restaurant.
Character Dining is currently not available at this location.




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...-royal-table/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q4wo082720200013F


----------



## yulilin3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-kingdom-park-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## cristen72

osufeth24 said:


> I would think there'd be some at MouseGears


Me too but I just left there.  Nothing.


----------



## cristen72

pixieprincess925 said:


> At Epcot - the store right by the IG (inside the park gate). I think it's called World Traveler.


Thanks I’ll look!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...c-kingdom-park-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Long live the cinnamon roll!


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Fairytale Dining at Cinderella’s Royal Table*
> Beginning September 24, Guests can enjoy dining in the enchanted, fairytale setting of Cinderella’s Royal Table at Magic Kingdom Park. Enjoy a delicious regal banquet with unforgettable main courses ranging from roasted chicken breast and tenderloin of beef to chef’s fish of the day. The princesses will be taking a break from their royal duties greeting Guests, but there will be plenty of delicious fare and fun to be enjoyed in this beautiful, one-of-a-kind restaurant.
> Character Dining is currently not available at this location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...-royal-table/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q4wo082720200013F



I'm curious to see what the price will be without the characters.


----------



## princesscinderella

cristen72 said:


> Me too but I just left there.  Nothing.


Maybe if the glass booth by Germany is open you could find one there?


----------



## han22735

Moliphino said:


> I'm curious to see what the price will be without the characters.


No chance its any cheaper....lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hollywood and Vine coming back too


*Minnie’s Seasonal Dining*

Beginning September 25, Guests can enjoy dining in Hollywood & Vine for the return of Minnie’s Seasonal Dining. While it may look a little different than the last time you visited, you can get in the spooky spirit during Minnie’s Halloween Dine with a monster feast served to your table and special appearances from Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse and their friends. It’s a boo-tastic time filled with Halloween décor and music, scary good food, and more.
Reservations for this experience will be available beginning September 11.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...ood-and-vine/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q4wo082720200012F


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

OH COME ON GIVE ME CASEYS AND HARBOUR HOUSE!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> I'm curious to see what the price will be without the characters.





han22735 said:


> No chance its any cheaper....lol



based on the menus online, looks like the same price.  .... unless $62 for avocado toast is lower than the old price


----------



## LSUmiss

AmberMV said:


> Anyone who has visited since reopening with young children in strollers, do they let you roll the strollers in the Skyliner without folding them up?  We haven't ridden in the Skyliners yet but I booked Riviera for November and it'd be nice to take the Skyliner to the parks instead of our truck but only if we don't have to fold our strollers up like the bus


I just switched to Rivera too for Nov & am wondering the same.


----------



## Ariel 1715

han22735 said:


> No chance its any cheaper....lol


Dinner is showing $75 per person....


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hollywood and Vine coming back too
> 
> 
> *Minnie’s Seasonal Dining*
> 
> Beginning September 25, Guests can enjoy dining in Hollywood & Vine for the return of Minnie’s Seasonal Dining. While it may look a little different than the last time you visited, you can get in the spooky spirit during Minnie’s Halloween Dine with a monster feast served to your table and special appearances from Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse and their friends. It’s a boo-tastic time filled with Halloween décor and music, scary good food, and more.
> Reservations for this experience will be available beginning September 11.
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...ood-and-vine/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q4wo082720200012F



First character meal confirmed to return.  I'm sure it will be like GG or TT.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?

ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Long live the cinnamon roll!


first stop for me on Friday


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hollywood and Vine coming back too
> 
> 
> *Minnie’s Seasonal Dining*
> 
> Beginning September 25, Guests can enjoy dining in Hollywood & Vine for the return of Minnie’s Seasonal Dining. While it may look a little different than the last time you visited, you can get in the spooky spirit during Minnie’s Halloween Dine with a monster feast served to your table and special appearances from Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse and their friends. It’s a boo-tastic time filled with Halloween décor and music, scary good food, and more.
> Reservations for this experience will be available beginning September 11.
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...ood-and-vine/?CMP=ILC-DPFY20Q4wo082720200012F


I don’t care if H&V was the only place you could see Disney characters in the whole entire world, I still wouldn’t eat there again.


----------



## Jrb1979

andyman8 said:


> I don’t care if H&V was the only place you could see Disney characters in the whole entire world, I still wouldn’t eat there again.


Its why they call it Hollywood and Slime.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> I don’t care if H&V was the only place you could see Disney characters in the whole entire world, I still wouldn’t eat there again.


yeah I agree, sorry not sorry. I value my money and stomach too much, Happy it's an option though


----------



## Geomom

Erica Ladd said:


> Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?
> 
> ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable


Based on the article, it'll be family style.  Price for H&V unlikely to decrease as they will have characters present.  CM price decreased due to no characters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Erica Ladd said:


> Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?
> 
> ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable



except CM has no characters, this will have socially distant character meets so I expect same as regular price


----------



## PrincessV

andyman8 said:


> I don’t care if H&V was the only place you could see Disney characters in the whole entire world, I still wouldn’t eat there again.


PREACH!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> OH COME ON GIVE ME CASEYS AND HARBOUR HOUSE!!!


Isn’t Casey’s really small in the food prep area?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I don’t care if H&V was the only place you could see Disney characters in the whole entire world, I still wouldn’t eat there again.



We used to do breakfast there often for the Disney Jr characters - always enjoyed the character interactions there ... sort of interested to see how the food is now with it being family style vs buffet


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> based on the menus online, looks like the same price.  .... unless $62 for avocado toast is lower than the old price


I’d love to dine at Cinderella’s cause it just looks so neat but I’ve never been willing to pay their obscene prices and have zero interest in Princesses. I would love for that price to drop noticeably- alas something tells me I’m dreaming


----------



## Mit88

How bad does guest feedback have to be for them to overhaul H&V? I’ve never heard anyone even say it was good let alone recommend it. It’s not like they couldn’t redo the food menu and hire new chefs while keeping the characters


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d love to dine at Cinderella’s cause it just looks so neat but I’ve never been willing to pay their obscene prices and have zero interest in Princesses. I would love for that price to drop noticeably- alas something tells me I’m dreaming



We only at there once and did it when 2 of our 3 kids were under 3 so no cost for them, and we were able to use Tables in Wonderland to reduce cost for the rest of us, and did breakfast so slightly cheaper to start with.

It was incredibly cool to eat in the castle, we found the food to be rather good (can only vouch for breakfast) and our sever was willing to bring us additional food if we wanted to try a 2nd entree, and the princesses were all good, etc.

Definitely something I think worth doing at least once if you can figure out a way to swing it


----------



## MrsBooch

LeFou's Brew!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Erica Ladd said:


> Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?
> 
> ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable


Oh wow! They did cut it down. Maybe there is hope...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> How bad does guest feedback have to be for them to overhaul H&V? I’ve never heard anyone even say it was good let alone recommend it. It’s not like they couldn’t redo the food menu and hire new chefs while keeping the characters



I've actually heard some people say it is their favorite place, love the food there, etc.  - so I think the feedback overall might not be as bad as one would think


----------



## Tigger's ally

cristen72 said:


> where the heck can I find a shot glass in either Epcot, MK, or HS?     I know they have them online but I’m supposed to bring one back as a souvenir for a coworker and I’m coming up blank.
> At Epcot now.   I thought it would be easy here


There was always some in the store in the Germany pavilion.  I think the store at UKa cross from R&C had some as well.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

gottalovepluto said:


> Isn’t Casey’s really small in the food prep area?


oh the whole thing is minuscule and I 100% understand why its not open! Just a dream of mine.


----------



## Brianstl

Erica Ladd said:


> Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?
> 
> ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable


It looks like HV is going to be $17 more expensive than Chef Mickey's and have slimmed down menu.


----------



## Moliphino

cristen72 said:


> where the heck can I find a shot glass in either Epcot, MK, or HS?     I know they have them online but I’m supposed to bring one back as a souvenir for a coworker and I’m coming up blank.
> At Epcot now.   I thought it would be easy here



There are no shot glasses. Only toothpick holders and mini glasses.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

While I'm happy there will be more options - lets get some signature dining places opened at the Grand Floridian, EPCOT area or so on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> OH COME ON GIVE ME CASEYS AND HARBOUR HOUSE!!!



I am still irrationally (rationally maybe) pissed they removed the tuna sandwich from CHH. Disney tuna just tastes better. What’s the point of even opening it without it


----------



## mattpeto

Dis_Yoda said:


> While I'm happy there will be more options - lets get some signature dining places opened at the Grand Floridian, EPCOT area or so on.



It makes sense that these are places reopening are in the Parks.  The resorts and Boardwalk area should get a boost when attendance returns.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've actually heard some people say it is their favorite place, love the food there, etc.  - so I think the feedback overall might not be as bad as one would think



I am the lone wolf in our usual travel party who thinks it’s a waste of time, money, and a Disney meal. I talked everyone out of it for our last trip, and then the trip didn’t happen lol. I didn’t find it to be terrible, but even by DHS food standards just no.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> How bad does guest feedback have to be for them to overhaul H&V? I’ve never heard anyone even say it was good let alone recommend it. It’s not like they couldn’t redo the food menu and hire new chefs while keeping the characters



Tony’s says hello.


----------



## mattpeto

NULL


----------



## PrincessV

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am still irrationally (rationally maybe) pissed they removed the tuna sandwich from CHH. Disney tuna just tastes better. What’s the point of even opening it without it


I do love the Lighthouse Sandwich, and was thrilled when they brought on the salmon filet, but I still miss the Magical Tuna!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dis_Yoda said:


> While I'm happy there will be more options - lets get some signature dining places opened at the Grand Floridian, EPCOT area or so on.


I want Chefs de France!!

(yeah, I know. Not signature- I have simple tastes )


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Apparently this was the projection testing done a couple of nights ago...


Discussed a bit yesterday


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Apparently this was the projection testing done a couple of nights ago...



Soon


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Tony’s says hello.


I have heard the quality of a meal at Tony's has gone way up since the parks have opened.  That said, I am not sure if it is worth the risk.


----------



## Prinsessdai

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d love to dine at Cinderella’s cause it just looks so neat but I’ve never been willing to pay their obscene prices and have zero interest in Princesses. I would love for that price to drop noticeably- alas something tells me I’m dreaming



People pay $62 for Be our Guest and there is really not character interaction there so i dont see the difference to pay $75 for CRT. I would pay it in a heart beat! its amazing food (dinner menu) and the location is UNBEATABLE! I wish it was open last week when i was there.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Discussed a bit yesterday



Sorry about that.  Missed it.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am the lone wolf in our usual travel party who thinks it’s a waste of time, money, and a Disney meal. I talked everyone out of it for our last trip, and then the trip didn’t happen lol. I didn’t find it to be terrible, but even by DHS food standards just no.


We did the character breakfast there once and it was decent enough for a buffet.  It was not close to Tusker quality, but is was much better than Chef Mickey's.


----------



## yulilin3

Erica Ladd said:


> Do we think H&V will have a meal like Chef Mickey’s?
> 
> ETA - I mean family style. For breakfast. I thought CM price for family style breakfast was very reasonable


I'm not sure they are doing breakfast for this, I think it's lunch and dinner only. And yes its family style


----------



## sullivan.kscott

It’s nice to see some life coming back to the parks!  My thought is that it must speak to extended ramping of capacity, that they think they’ll fill, or they wouldn’t open additional offerings. Also telling that Epcot and AK didn’t get any new announcements today (not sure what’s not open at AK, tbh).
Would the next logical step be more food offerings/shops opening, or extended evening hours?


----------



## skeeter31

sullivan.kscott said:


> It’s nice to see some life coming back to the parks!  My thought is that it must speak to extended ramping of capacity, that they think they’ll fill, or they wouldn’t open additional offerings. Also telling that Epcot and AK didn’t get any new announcements today (not sure what’s not open at AK, tbh).
> Would the next logical step be more food offerings/shops opening, or extended evening hours?


It all depends on how things do after Labor Day. Given that it’s the slowest period of the year for Disney, they may not rush to reopen or extend more hours until closer to thanksgiving.


----------



## yulilin3

DeSantis talking in Daytona with VisitFlorida, they are launching a new campaign
https://thefloridachannel.org/VisitFlorida says that tourism industry has been decimated but people right now even though are ready to travel they are traveling closer to home
They are launching incentive to travel for locals (Floridians)
And very soon they will be launching new incentives for national travel and that the tourism industry will bounceback hopefully in a matter of years


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> DeSantis talking in Daytona with VisitFlorida, they are launching a new campaign
> https://thefloridachannel.org/VisitFlorida says that tourism industry has been decimated but people right now even though are ready to travel they are traveling closer to home
> They are launching incentive to travel for locals (Floridians)
> And very soon they will be launching new incentives for national travel and that the tourism industry will bounceback hopefully in a matter of years


How do you find out when the governor is giving briefings?  I only hear about them on here.  Than you in advance


----------



## yulilin3

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> How do you find out when the governor is giving briefings?  I only hear about them on here.  Than you in advance


I just have Orlando Sentinel on alert so got the alert while sitting by the laptop


----------



## yulilin3

DeSantis just said that the Government has not capped capacity for theme parks, and it's each park's decision to increase capacity


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301251637487505408


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301255144156299265


----------



## Mit88

Sounds to me like Disney is pressing him and he’s trying to resist as long as he can. Disney isn’t as needed for the state as much as it is for Florida or id assume DLR would be open by now


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Sounds to me like Disney is pressing him and he’s trying to resist as long as he can. Disney isn’t as needed for the state as much as it is for Florida or id assume DLR would be open by now


I still think they need to talk to the movie theater industry to find out what magic one needs to employ to get Newsom's blessing. For heaven's sake even they, an indoor setting where people sit for a couple hours, got a path forward for re-opening.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> Sounds to me like Disney is pressing him and he’s trying to resist as long as he can. Disney isn’t as needed for the state as much as it is for Florida or id assume DLR would be open by now


You’re probably right.  As others mentioned it’s a local favorite.  When I’ve been there you can just feel a different vibe. So DL would do pretty well with just locals.  I hope though that they open soon.  Cast members need a salary to live.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Sounds to me like Disney is pressing him and he’s trying to resist as long as he can. Disney isn’t as needed for the state as much as it is for Florida or id assume DLR would be open by now


I didn’t read it that way at all, actually. Sure, Disney is applying pressure, but they don’t cary the clout they do in FL (where, ironically enough, they didn’t need to apply really any pressure) and let’s just say TWDC and Newsom have a very comfortable relationship. It’s a negotiation and a political one at that. He wants to satisfy them and the local economy but also not appear to like he’s playing favorites (CA has a far more ehhh “diverse” array of theme park operators so they all shouldn’t be held to the same standards as Disney imo). It’s a game of politics, and I think we as fans can lose sight of that. Disney doesn’t operate in a vacuum at all.

I actually thought this comment was quite encouraging. This indicates to me, as we’ve discussed, that a DL reopening (while maybe not immediately imminent) is coming sooner rather than later.  The governor wouldn’t be entertaining those discussions (or certainly talking about that publicly) if he didn’t think something tangible would come with them.

I’m not a DL/CA expert by any means, but it seems like OC may be able to move into the next “tier” as early as next week. I wouldn’t be surprised if that was coupled with an approval for an extremely limited reopening of the parks (maybe not an announcement) or at least the impetus for approval (like we saw in FL).  My guess is that the biggest point of contention is the exact details of those limitations. How “excited” the Governor is about a DL reopening largely probably is up to the interpreter and the political leanings of that interpreter. That’s all I’ll say on this so this doesn’t get to a more political place. I’d ask others also refrain from going there as well.


----------



## mmackeymouse

yulilin3 said:


> first stop for me on Friday



I'm so torn: cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew. Cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew....

Yes, there are people who would say to do both, but...there's a lot of stuff in the World to eat/drink, and I need to pace myself.


----------



## Goofy2015

I know it isn't as pressing at the moment, it sounds like everything is struggling at WDW. I am just curious if there is any wind of any restaurants opening up any time soon that have been closed?

Like half or most of the Boardwalk is closed. Like ESPN Club, any word on these places and more possibly opening up?


----------



## cdobert

My son and I ate at Tony's in July; it was pretty good.
We started and ended with Chef Mickeys - that was really good.  I hadn't planned on ending there, but my son asked, it was that good.


----------



## skeeter31

Goofy2015 said:


> I know it isn't as pressing at the moment, it sounds like everything is struggling at WDW. I am just curious if there is any wind of any restaurants opening up any time soon that have been closed?
> 
> Like half or most of the Boardwalk is closed. Like ESPN Club, any word on these places and more possibly opening up?


Nothing official. Not even any rumors of them reopening. The only one we saw anything on was Ohana having the chefs out front seeming to be speaking about how to adequately space people out in the waiting room. But now with the news that Poly May be closing the GCH for an extended period of time, they may have been discussing things for next summer.


----------



## andyman8

Goofy2015 said:


> I know it isn't as pressing at the moment, it sounds like everything is struggling at WDW. I am just curious if there is any wind of any restaurants opening up any time soon that have been closed?
> 
> Like half or most of the Boardwalk is closed. Like ESPN Club, any word on these places and more possibly opening up?


The original plan (from late June/very early July) was to reopen remaining resort restaurants when their “cash-side” reopened. For example, BLT at Contemporary reopened on 6/22 with The Wave and Contempo Cafe then when the actual hotel reopened on 7/10, CG and CM came back. Given that attendance hasn’t been where they expected (and resort occupancy has been disappointing), that plan has basically been thrown out. Hotel reopenings were called off. When CBR reopened, Sebastian’s Bistro didn’t reopened (and may never, based on some unconfirmed rumors). When YC reopened, YS and Crew’s Cup stayed closed (even though they had configured and marked up the spaces for social distancing), much to the surprise of many who worked. The hope with those two is that maybe they’ll come back later this year, depending on how Resort occupancy and attendance goes.

With no official reopening date set for BWI at the moment, the pessimistic answer is that neither of those locations you mentioned will be back anytime soon. Some on the Dining Boards reported that Yelp has November reopening dates listed for them, but I wouldn’t put any stock in that. Those type of third party sites have been all over the place with these closures. That said, with BW, I could see a scenario where DVC demand picks up in October and perhaps they open at least one of those restaurants. If things go really well in October, it’s also possible that maybe they’ll open up BWI (or BC) for Thanksgiving and/or the December holidays and maybe those restaurants reopen with it. As I’ve said before, October is going to be an important month in determining what the remainder of the year and early 2021 look like.

Short answer: as of now, not anytime soon, but there’s a not impossible chance (hopefully) that will change. We probably won’t get a lot of notice.


----------



## Rebma512

Just thought I’d share....
Booked for a trip 9/28-10/6 to stay at AKL I have an autistic 5yo and a 3yo that I haven’t been able to get acclimated to wearing a mask yet. Had to ask my TA to bump our trip to November. Which she kindly did and I believe I was able to keep my recovery discount from our original trip that was supposed to happen in April. So that’s good news. Ready for the horrible news? Apparently Disney said that if I kept my sept dates they’d move us to the Grand Floridian at no charge.

...stupid kids...

I emailed my TA and said if she’d be willing to watch my maskless children while we go into the parks we’d be there! I would even eat the kids tickets. She’s a great TA but no fairy godmother I suppose.


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> And very soon they will be launching new incentives for national travel and that the tourism industry will bounceback hopefully in a matter of years


Hope they do something for states far away


----------



## Tigger's ally

andyman8 said:


> The original plan (from late June/very early July) was to reopen remaining resort restaurants when their “cash-side” reopened. For example, BLT at Contemporary reopened on 6/22 with The Wave and Contempo Cafe then when the actual hotel reopened on 7/10, CG and CM came back. Given that attendance hasn’t been where they expected (and resort occupancy has been disappointing), that plan has basically been thrown out. Hotel reopenings were called off. When CBR reopened, Sebastian’s Bistro didn’t reopened (and may never, based on some unconfirmed rumors). When YC reopened, YS and Crew’s Cup stayed closed (even though they had configured and marked up the spaces for social distancing), much to the surprise of many who worked. The hope with those two is that maybe they’ll come back later this year, depending on how Resort occupancy and attendance goes.
> 
> With no official reopening date set for BWI at the moment, the pessimistic answer is that neither of those locations you mentioned will be back anytime soon. Some on the Dining Boards reported that Yelp has November reopening dates listed for them, but I wouldn’t put any stock in that. Those type of third party sites have been all over the place with these closures. That said, with BW, I could see a scenario where DVC demand picks up in October and perhaps they open at least one of those restaurants. If things go really well in October, it’s also possible that maybe they’ll open up BWI (or BC) for Thanksgiving and/or the December holidays and maybe those restaurants reopen with it. As I’ve said before, October is going to be an important month in determining what the remainder of the year and early 2021 look like.
> 
> Short answer: as of now, not anytime soon, but there’s a not impossible chance (hopefully) that will change. We probably won’t get a lot of notice.


Should have put the short answer up top.....


----------



## LSUmiss

Moliphino said:


> I'm curious to see what the price will be without the characters.


There will be characters it says.


----------



## KayMichigan

LSUmiss said:


> There will be characters it says.



I'm afraid not:

The princesses will be taking a break from their royal duties greeting Guests, but there will be plenty of delicious fare and fun to be enjoyed in this beautiful, one-of-a-kind restaurant.<<


----------



## Disney Bobby

I don't like the Poly Moana overhaul.  The Polynesian doesn't need to be character themed like the cheap hotels.  It's an experience that stand on it's own and is classic Disney.  It's already got a theme that Walt picked out.  Doesn't need a theme on top of the original theme.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> Hope they do something for states far away


Yeah, with Disney World specifically not incentivising national travel FL shouldn’t waste any money on that right now...


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> I don't like the Poly Moana overhaul.  The Polynesian doesn't need to be character themed like the cheap hotels.  It's an experience that stand on it's own and is classic Disney.  It's already got a theme that Walt picked out.  Doesn't need a theme on top of the original theme.



Ill reserve my judgement until its finished. But theoretically I agree with you. If its in-your-face Moana themed, I’m going to be disappointed, and I think Moana is one of the best animated movies in the last ~20 years. But if its just loosely themed where maybe theres a few murals, and patterns, I’d be OK with that. That resort needed/needs a touch up. I like the vintage longhouse buildings, but the inside of the buildings are very worn


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah, with Disney World specifically not incentivising national travel FL shouldn’t waste any money on that right now...


Wahhh lol


----------



## Marionnette

Disney Bobby said:


> I don't like the Poly Moana overhaul.  The Polynesian doesn't need to be character themed like the cheap hotels.  It's an experience that stand on it's own and is classic Disney.  It's already got a theme that Walt picked out.  Doesn't need a theme on top of the original theme.


I don’t think it will be an “in your face” refurb. If previously leaked photos are any indication, the colors will be a little more vibrant (think Polynesian floral tones in the hallway carpets) and there will be subtle nods to Moana like Koru symbols on lights or Maui’s tattoos carved into mirror frames.


----------



## xuxa777

KayMichigan said:


> I'm afraid not:
> 
> The princesses will be taking a break from their royal duties greeting Guests, but there will be plenty of delicious fare and fun to be enjoyed in this beautiful, one-of-a-kind restaurant.<<


 Probably because the princesses would have to wear masks


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney Bobby said:


> I don't like the Poly Moana overhaul.  T*he Polynesian doesn't need to be character themed like the cheap hotels*.  It's an experience that stand on it's own and is classic Disney.  It's already got a theme that Walt picked out.  Doesn't need a theme on top of the original theme.


Classic Counter Argument: I paid all this money where is the Disney theming?!


----------



## mattpeto

xuxa777 said:


> Probably because the princesses would have to wear masks



Maybe they will entice people with the food there finally.  They will need to overhaul the kitchen first though.


----------



## fla4fun

mattpeto said:


> Maybe they will entice people with the food there finally.  They will need to overhaul the kitchen first though.


We used to eat there a lot before it became a character meal.  The food was good then.  I would be willing to make a reservation w/o characters now if the food warranted it.


----------



## Brianstl

Disney Bobby said:


> I don't like the Poly Moana overhaul.  The Polynesian doesn't need to be character themed like the cheap hotels.  It's an experience that stand on it's own and is classic Disney.  It's already got a theme that Walt picked out.  Doesn't need a theme on top of the original theme.


You know they added Moana theming during the 2015 refurb?


----------



## hereforthechurros

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm so torn: cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew. Cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew....
> 
> Yes, there are people who would say to do both, but...there's a lot of stuff in the World to eat/drink, and I need to pace myself.


Plus both = SUGAR BOMB 

Seeing the Master’s cupcake on the menu so perhaps it’s somewhere to finally get the grey stuff outside of BOG. Solves the problem of people taking an ADR for a cupcake, if/when they reopen as QS at any point.


----------



## mmackeymouse

hereforthechurros said:


> Plus both = SUGAR BOMB
> 
> Seeing the Master’s cupcake on the menu so perhaps it’s somewhere to finally get the grey stuff outside of BOG. Solves the problem of people taking an ADR for a cupcake, if/when they reopen as QS at any point.



Yes, I saw that too! I think that's pretty awesome to be able to get the Grey Stuff outside BOG...makes sense. 

The thing for me is.....I've had that Cinnamon Roll many times. And, I keep coming back to it, because it's just so dang good. You know what they say.....if it's not Baroque, don't fix it. (nailed it)

But with LeFou's Brew....I could be missing out on something world-changing. I could have it, and think....."Where have you been all my life?" But, it's hard to abandon Old Faithful.


----------



## LSUmiss

KayMichigan said:


> I'm afraid not:
> 
> The princesses will be taking a break from their royal duties greeting Guests, but there will be plenty of delicious fare and fun to be enjoyed in this beautiful, one-of-a-kind restaurant.<<


Oh I missed that!


----------



## Disney Bobby

Brianstl said:


> You know they added Moana theming during the 2015 refurb?



Yes, I stay there several times a year.  I didn't say it shouldn't have any Moana.  But how much Moana makes it the Moana resort instead of the classic Polynesian resort?  Like I said, the resort already has a theme, and that was original Disney.   That theme should remain the primary theme. 

I guess we will see.


----------



## Vern60

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm so torn: cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew. Cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew....
> 
> Yes, there are people who would say to do both, but...there's a lot of stuff in the World to eat/drink, and I need to pace myself.


Pace yourself on vacation? 
Blasphemy!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

mmackeymouse said:


> The thing for me is.....I've had that Cinnamon Roll many times. And, I keep coming back to it, because it's just so dang good. You know what they say.....if it's not Baroque, don't fix it. (nailed it)



I’m so jealous of people who have love for this cinnamon roll and seem to have avoided the stale flavorless cardboard that I’ve gotten instead


----------



## princesscinderella

mmackeymouse said:


> I'm so torn: cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew. Cinnamon roll or LeFou's Brew....
> 
> Yes, there are people who would say to do both, but...there's a lot of stuff in the World to eat/drink, and I need to pace myself.


 I’d vote cinnamon roll for breakfast and leFou brew in the heat of the day to cool off.


----------



## Vern60

Mit88 said:


> Ill reserve my judgement until its finished. But theoretically I agree with you. If its in-your-face Moana themed, I’m going to be disappointed, and I think Moana is one of the best animated movies in the last ~20 years. But if its just loosely themed where maybe theres a few murals, and patterns, I’d be OK with that. That resort needed/needs a touch up. I like the vintage longhouse buildings, but the inside of the buildings are very worn


I'm surprised that rumors are implying they might completely close GCH? It wasn't that long ago that they refurbed that whole building, was it? I definitely wouldn't want to stay there during refurb if it will be anything like last time ....


----------



## skeeter31

Vern60 said:


> I'm surprised that rumors are implying they might completely close GCH? It wasn't that long ago that they refurbed that whole building, was it? I definitely wouldn't want to stay there during refurb if it will be anything like last time ....


We’ll only DVC will be open anyway. Points to complete redo of the GCH if they’re keeping the main resort closed through the summer. Plus, the DVC contract for Poly does NOT require a food service location or a pool, like most of the other DVC property contracts do. So they can close down basically everything, but people will still stay in the studios because they need to use the points.


----------



## Vern60

skeeter31 said:


> We’ll only DVC will be open anyway. Points to complete redo of the GCH if they’re keeping the main resort closed through the summer. Plus, the DVC contract for Poly does NOT require a food service location or a pool, like most of the other DVC property contracts do. So they can close down basically everything, but people will still stay in the studios because they need to use the points.


Oh right, I understand that. I was thinking more along the lines that if they are closing the GCH, that implies to me that it's a relatively big project. That is why I'm surprised as it really hasn't been that long (what, 5 years or so?), that the whole GCH was redone.
I suppose it could also be that it would just be much easier (and cheaper) to do the work without having to worry about guests even if they are simply redoing some carpet and wall murals.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Vern60 said:


> Oh right, I understand that. I was thinking more along the lines that if they are closing the GCH, that implies to me that it's a relatively big project. That is why I'm surprised as it really hasn't been that long (what, 5 years or so?), that the whole GCH was redone.
> I suppose it could also be that it would just be much easier (and cheaper) to do the work without having to worry about guests even if they are simply redoing some carpet and wall murals.





skeeter31 said:


> We’ll only DVC will be open anyway. Points to complete redo of the GCH if they’re keeping the main resort closed through the summer. Plus, the DVC contract for Poly does NOT require a food service location or a pool, like most of the other DVC property contracts do. So they can close down basically everything, but people will still stay in the studios because they need to use the points.



If you look at the resorts page, it only says transportation options at Poly will be affected with the refurb and dining/shopping options will still be open. I'm hoping that means GCH will not be shut down completely.


----------



## GXIncognto

Is the rumor of closing down the entire Great Ceremonial House just based on that one rando travel agent saying they were, or are more trusted sources saying it?  Because random travel agents seem to be the 2020 version of bus drivers recently, I wouldn't take it as anything close to fact yet.


----------



## Mit88

pixieprincess925 said:


> If you look at the resorts page, it only says transportation options at Poly will be affected with the refurb and dining/shopping options will still be open. I'm hoping that means GCH will not be shut down completely.



I think that would be nearly impossible. They’d have to create a remote check in location. While you can check in from your phone, a lot of people either don’t know how to do it, or have been checking in at the desk for so long that they don’t want to do it any differently. I know my dad would absolutely go to check in at the front desk if he were staying at Disney right now.

Most of the GCH has been remodeled recently, but I’m not sure they even touched upstairs. I’ve also never stayed in the Poly cash side rooms, so I would have no idea what they used to look like, or currently look like. The DVC rooms are brand new, so its like another 11 or so years before they need their next refurb.

Without looking at any of the information, my assumption is that much of what they’re doing is just touch-ups and subtle changes to the theming. They might close off portions of the GCH at a time, but I can’t imagine it being not accessible completely to guests until next summer.

Im just glad that while they have the time to do it, they’re taking advantage.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Classic Counter Argument: I paid all this money where is the Disney theming?!



Isnt that why a lot of people don’t like Riviera and there was pushback for Reflections? They’re cookie cutter hotels that you could find off property. There’s AoA level of IP integration, and then there’s a more “sophisticated” approach where it still feels like you’re in a Disney resort. I’ve stayed at many hotels that have the rustic feel of Wilderness Lodge, but when you walk into WL, you know it’s a Disney hotel.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Joining in on the Poly convo...  I had several stays at the Poly during the removal of the fountain/GCH lobby refurb, lots of minor to major inconveniences. But the main level of the GCH was completely done with that reno, I’d be surprised if it is affected this time around. (just my opinion).  I think that with the monorail stop being closed during the refurb this time - that seems to be the area that will get some attention.  My recent stays haven’t been at the Poly they’ve been YC or WL so I could be way off on this guess.  I’m overdue though for another Poly stay.. lol.

Is it possible that the reno is to deal with the security and screening area’s at the monorail? Make them more guest friendly and efficient?  Or perhaps it’s the monorail platform that needs work? Maybe a general upper level refresh. 

I think with the more recent refurbs at deluxe resorts going with less theming and paring down (YC/BC, WL/CCV for example) I don’t think that the Moana theme will be over the top at the Poly. I could see the rooms lose the pull down single couch/bed and end up with the murphy style twin sized bed - with the mural inside being themed with Moana. After seeing the carpet choices recently at other resorts.. the polynesian patterned carpet in the mock up photos that were floating around would make sense in the long houses as well.
Whatever it ends up being, it has me curious...


----------



## ArielRae

mmackeymouse said:


> But with LeFou's Brew....I could be missing out on something world-changing. I could have it, and think....."Where have you been all my life?" But, it's hard to abandon Old Faithful.



When LeFou’s first came out it was great and the CMs mixed the marshmallow syrup in and made it correctly. It was my favorite drink even over the Dole whip float. Now they just don’t make it right. They just leave the syrup on the bottom or don’t mix it up enough and it is hard for you to correctly mix it yourself once all made up with the foam on top. I have been so disappointed with it.


----------



## Dentam

Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.


----------



## Funfire240

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.


I was just coming to report this also!  My DH received one and we are from Ohio. Saving us a lot!!


----------



## midnight star

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.





Funfire240 said:


> I was just coming to report this also!  My DH received one and we are from Ohio. Saving us a lot!!


Same I got an email as well and I live in California


----------



## JoJoGirl

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.



I am from Ohio and got the email code too. Unfortunately it did work with my name and zip code, or with the names and zips of anyone on my MDE. Wish Disney would get that issue sorted out.


----------



## Leigh L

I got one too, but for Pop between 9/4-12/25, so not a percentage (I live in Virginia which is eligible for the other promotion).
Glad so many people are getting them!


----------



## midnight star

Leigh L said:


> I got one too, but for Pop between 9/4-12/25, so not a percentage (I live in Virginia which is eligible for the other promotion).
> Glad so many people are getting them!


This is exactly what I got


----------



## cristen72

At HS now.  We have been here since Sunday and we feel like we have already seen more people this morning than any other day in the parks.  

Wish us luck with a boarding group!  This is our only day at HS and we haven’t ridden it before


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.


Can I ask what the sender is? Promotional emails have a tendency to go to my junk!


----------



## midnight star

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Can I ask what the sender is? Promotional emails have a tendency to go to my junk!


Mine came from Disney destinations


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> Mine came from Disney destinations


Yep that’s where codes usually come from.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.



Nothing here I will ck with the people we are going with to see if they got one. Is it a general code or a non transfer code?


----------



## rteetz

mouselovenfamily said:


> Nothing here I will ck with the people we are going with to see if they got one. Is it a general code or a non transfer code?


Non-transfer


----------



## Dentam

midnight star said:


> Mine came from Disney destinations



Yep, that was the sender for mine also.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Watching my email today, then!  Though, they tend to forget Montana has people in it, so...


----------



## Erica Ladd

Up to 35% is better than what they offered the closer states


----------



## Funfire240

Leigh L said:


> I got one too, but for Pop between 9/4-12/25, so not a percentage (I live in Virginia which is eligible for the other promotion).
> Glad so many people are getting them!


Check it anyways.  when I went in to it, other resorts were available at discounted rates also.  

We are booked Nov 23-30 and I was able to change back to Pop but could have booked AoA or CBR at a discount too (didn't look at too many other places as trying to keep the cost down a bit).  (our trip - originally scheduled ASSp in 2 weeks, changed to Pop, then moved to Thanksgiving week, then changed to AoA, now still Thanksgiving week but back to Pop - I might have this set by the time we get there lol)


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Erica Ladd said:


> Up to 35% is better than what they offered the closer states



It's only better if you get a code


----------



## Erica Ladd

I know. I didn’t get one


----------



## ZellyB

I got the email as well for 35% off.  Live in Missouri.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

DANG IT I'm in MN and no code


----------



## mouselovenfamily

ZellyB said:


> I got the email as well for 35% off.  Live in Missouri.



Me too...


----------



## pooh'smate

I got one I am Nebraska


----------



## Marionnette

I got a code. I live in PA. It went to an email address that I haven’t used for Disney in about 5 years.


----------



## Leigh L

Funfire240 said:


> Check it anyways.  when I went in to it, other resorts were available at discounted rates also.
> 
> We are booked Nov 23-30 and I was able to change back to Pop but could have booked AoA or CBR at a discount too (didn't look at too many other places as trying to keep the cost down a bit).  (our trip - originally scheduled ASSp in 2 weeks, changed to Pop, then moved to Thanksgiving week, then changed to AoA, now still Thanksgiving week but back to Pop - I might have this set by the time we get there lol)


Thanks, I might try to ask!
Happy planning and getting it nailed down


----------



## rteetz

Just ran some pricing from the offer. Pop wasn't available for when I am going in November. AoA was roughly $165 a night for a LM room. CBR king room was $230 a night. Coronado non-Tower $194 a night. This was for Nov. 5-9th. If I did not have a room rented with DVC points I would probably jump on the Coronado room. Comes out to under $900 for the 5 days.


----------



## ZellyB

i've never gotten a code like this before.  How do you plug it in to check what availability and prices would be?


----------



## midnight star

ZellyB said:


> i've never gotten a code like this before.  How do you plug it in to check what availability and prices would be?


I'm using my phone to check. You click on "offer details". The code is already inputted for you, and you add your zip code. Then you pick dates, and choose whatever resort you want.


----------



## rteetz

Looks like Pop is pretty limited with this offer but CBR and CSR have some good rates. I noticed Saratoga Springs also has some good rates with this as well.


----------



## Brianstl

ZellyB said:


> I got the email as well for 35% off.  Live in Missouri.


I live in Missouri and didn't get it, but I assume that is because I already have a trip booked for this month.


----------



## ZellyB

midnight star said:


> I'm using my phone to check. You click on "offer details". The code is already inputted for you, and you add your zip code. Then you pick dates, and choose whatever resort you want.


 Thank you.


----------



## jenushkask8s

I live in MI and didn't get a code but we were there in July and will be back again next week (DVC).

Though, I did just book a tentative quick early December cash trip with the AP discount...


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I live in Missouri and didn't get it, but I assume that is because I already have a trip booked for this month.


I have a trip booked for November albeit on DVC points but I still got it.


----------



## Farro

Illinois and no code!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> I have a trip booked for November albeit on DVC points but I still got it.


I have a trip for Nov too and no code, but I'm at POP so sounds like there's not much availability anyway.


----------



## Geomom

MA here, got a code.  We were at Disney 7/25-8/8 with our DVC pts.  Not planning to go again until spring (hopefully.)


----------



## Moliphino

I'm in MA, no code. I do have two reservations currently at Pop end of this month/October, but I'd obviously prefer a discount.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-september-19th/


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-september-19th/


I feel like this closure will never end


----------



## cristen72

Boarding group 59.    The ride has not even opened yet today


----------



## midnight star

cristen72 said:


> Boarding group 59.    The ride has not even opened yet today


Wait what time did HS open today? Isn't it almost 1pm in Florida? That's a slow start considering hours are so short.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-september-19th/



Lets hope this is the last time and they open!


----------



## Moliphino

midnight star said:


> Wait what time did HS open today? Isn't it almost 1pm in Florida? That's a slow start considering hours are so short.



It's not quite noon, park opened at 10 I think.


----------



## cristen72

midnight star said:


> Wait what time did HS open today? Isn't it almost 1pm in Florida? That's a slow start considering hours are so short.


Park opened at 10.  It’s almost noon.


----------



## Mit88

It was closed until 2:30 last Friday while I was there. BG 59 is going to be tough, theyre going to have to open soon, and have a very good operational day once they open. But I have very bad luck and I was 2 for 2 in riding (even with both days having hiccups) so I’m willing all my recent good luck to you in hopes that they get to BG 59 and beyond


----------



## Sarahslay

cristen72 said:


> Anyone have any experience with memory maker lately?   I figure things are running a bit slow, but it concerns me that none of my ride photos from yesterday have shown up yet.
> 
> I know they won’t give you the photo if your mask is not on properly, but both of ours were correct and we were the only ones in the ride vehicle.


I got all my ride photos the day after they were taken, aside from Splash which I knew I wouldn't get because the people at the front of my boat had their noses out. I was expecting them to take longer but there they all were exactly a day later (and a lot of them I'm all by myself due to how they're loading certain rides, and the fact I'm solo, so that might be why I got them a little quicker than some folks).


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

mouselovenfamily said:


> Lets hope this is the last time and they open!


That they keep extending the closure is discouraging. We'd wanted to go back to HI for spring break, but it's been difficult to travel there, so we thought about DLR. We took my parents to WDW for spring break this year; my mom grew up going to DL but hasn't been for a long time, so it'd be nice to take them and stay at the GC. However I'd be nervous about making a reservation (and buying tickets) for DLR, especially since CA seems more willing to shut things down again than FL does. It's looking more and more like we'll just keep our spring break reservation at WDW.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-september-19th/


Is this the "big announcement" that was teased the other day?  Opposite of the news folks were hoping for.


----------



## Mit88

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Is this the "big announcement" that was teased the other day?  Opposite of the news folks were hoping for.



I’d assume, no. This is exactly what they did with WDW with the rolling cancellations. It was never “news” it was just a part of the regular every week schedule. DLR wasnt expected to open up until the end of September, per rumors, regardless. So these cancellations were expected.


----------



## leahgoogle

I am in Indiana and I got an offer code via e-mail specifically for POP for $119 per night for most nights 9/4-12/25. Our current reservation has a better recovery deal, but this came within $100 of it.


----------



## unbanshee

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Is this the "big announcement" that was teased the other day?  Opposite of the news folks were hoping for.



Definitely not the big news


----------



## Funfire240

leahgoogle said:


> I am in Indiana and I got an offer code via e-mail specifically for POP for $119 per night for most nights 9/4-12/25. Our current reservation has a better recovery deal, but this came within $100 of it.


Ours was the same but also said more great rates available at other select Disney Resorts as well on the bottom and when you click the offer details it takes you in and you can choose which resort to look for. 

The code we received came to my husband's email - which is never used to book trips, we always go under my name.  We are booked Nov. 23-30 and were able to use the code on both rooms (in-laws are going too) at Pop. Add this to the fact that we purchased the 4 day magic tickets before everything shut down and airfare went down again (884 for 4 flights Thanksgiving week is unheard of before!) I think this might be one of our least expensive trips in a long time, which for the missing greets, parades and fireworks this leaves me being ok and justifying the amounts we are paying


----------



## Brianstl

I expected to see a jump in wait times today with people arriving for Labor Day weekend and I am not really seeing that on MDE right now.  I guess will start to see it tomorrow and really kick in on Saturday.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GXIncognto said:


> Is the rumor of closing down the entire Great Ceremonial House just based on that one rando travel agent saying they were, or are more trusted sources saying it?  Because random travel agents seem to be the 2020 version of bus drivers recently, I wouldn't take it as anything close to fact yet.


It’s random but makes the monorail closure for so long make sense.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Illinois and no code!


Did you check your quaranteened mail, that is actually where mine came in!  It's Kind of Ironic, don't you think?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I’m in GA and got one to my old email address which is attached to one of my parents’ MDE.  They haven’t been since last December.  We are APs and go often.


----------



## GXIncognto

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s random but makes the monorail closure for so long make sense.



If I can be a bit cynical it also makes sense that they'd shut down monorail service if they know only DVC rooms will be occupied for the next ~9 months, since the DVC rooms are so close to the TTC and people can just walk there.  They could just slap a new coat of paint on the monorail station and install a new metal detector and call that "renovations."  It doesn't make much sense for them to go through the trouble of re-opening Tambu Lounge then just close it a month and a half later.  It would have made more sense for them to re-open the Tiki Terrace if they knew the interior of GCH was going to be completely closed to guests.

But they don't always make sense so who knows.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

UGH DANG 


Tigger's ally said:


> Did you check your quaranteened mail, that is actually where mine came in!  It's Kind of Ironic, don't you think?


Dang I checked all spam/promo/social filters on my 2 emails, and my husbands!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dentam said:


> Got an email with a code for up to 35% off rooms until Dec 25th.  I live in CO.


Same. With a unique code which is a first time for me.


----------



## Dentam

hereforthechurros said:


> Same. With a unique code which is a first time for me.



First time for me as well.  I won't be using it, but happy to finally be included!


----------



## Dentam

Brianstl said:


> I live in Missouri and didn't get it, but I assume that is because I already have a trip booked for this month.



My trip starts this Saturday and I still got the offer.  I rented DVC points though.


----------



## Moliphino

Moliphino said:


> I'm in MA, no code. I do have two reservations currently at Pop end of this month/October, but I'd obviously prefer a discount.



I just got a discount email from Disney Destinations and got all excited, but it's just for the general public discounts released a few days ago.  Still no code for me.


----------



## LSUmiss

Does anyone recall when then released extra AP reservation into the bucket from the other buckets how close to the dates they did it?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Does anyone recall when then released extra AP reservation into the bucket from the other buckets how close to the dates they did it?


Its sort of random.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Its sort of random.


Do you usually post it in the news thread?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Do you usually post it in the news thread?


Yep usually here, and various other threads.


----------



## Snowysmom

In MA and no code.  I am going in November so it would have been nice.  Oh well.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Snowysmom said:


> In MA and no code.  I am going in November so it would have been nice.  Oh well.


@rteetz has a Nov trip, as well, and received the coveted code. I’m with you, it would have been nice. But, oh well. 
Clearly, Disney is testing the water with multiple avenues to see what sticks for increasing bookings or enticing people to keep them.
If I would have received the email and some level of knowledge as to just how open CSR will be, I might jump from POP. Here’s to hope that a more general national discount is worth releasing between now and Thanksgiving.


----------



## anthony2k7

Getting to DLP from the UK isn't going to get easier until 2022 with Eurostar announcing they are mothballing two of their three uk stations (ebbsfleet and ashford)

We've always used ashford so that's extra frustrating for us!

https://www.kentonline.co.uk/ashford/news/amp/eurostar-trains-wont-stop-in-kent-until-2022-233181/


----------



## yulilin3

new Florida teachers promotion from SeaWorld Free tickets


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ates-florida-most-popular-flight-destination/


----------



## glocon

I got the 35% off promo code- and I’m in a “close” state- TN. Wish I was planning a trip...


----------



## JacknSally

glocon said:


> I got the 35% off promo code- and I’m in a “close” state- TN. Wish I was planning a trip...



*I'm in TN and didn't get it! I was hoping that was just because TN is covered by one of the new discounts.   *


----------



## Vern60

I'm in OR and did get it, very tempting for me.


----------



## Jennasis

I got the 35% off code in NC.  But we are DVC and have NO intention of stepping foot in the parks while all the Covid-crazy is going on. Our next trip is planned for December 2021.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ates-florida-most-popular-flight-destination/



HS is gonna be fantastic tomorrow, blah


----------



## Mit88

80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend. 

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> 80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Yep,  waiting for all the reports of a horrible trip because of the crowds. 
Im going to MK tomorrow If anyone want to see the crowd level im live streaming at 10am


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> 80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Just a reminder for everyone: That’s 80% of open hotels, which currently is just four plus DVC. Still it’s an encouraging sign but just want to keep it in perspective.


----------



## NashvilleMama

JacknSally said:


> *I'm in TN and didn't get it! I was hoping that was just because TN is covered by one of the new discounts.  *



I’m in TN and just now got the email. But this morning I was actually poking around on the Disney site and saw the new Magic Is Here offer (when logged in) room rates and they’re the exact same. So you don’t have to wait for the email if you live in one of those states.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Yep,  waiting for all the reports of a horrible trip because of the crowds.
> Im going to MK tomorrow If anyone want to see the crowd level im live streaming at 10am



yup, I have a feeling there's going to be a lot of disappointed people thinking the parks are going to be empty like the first few weeks


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

is it safe to say if we haven't got the email  yet, we won't?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> is it safe to say if we haven't got it yet, we won't?


After a knee-jerk reaction to your post, I realized that it is very important to define “it,” much like “is” needed a definition almost 25 years ago 
Yeah, I think those of us who have yet receive, won’t.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

sullivan.kscott said:


> After a knee-jerk reaction to your post, I realized that it is very important to define “it,” much like “is” needed a definition almost 25 years ago
> Yeah, I think those of us who have yet receive, won’t.


bahaha now I don't wanna change it, I meant to reply to a comment about the pin code however


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if we may now be entering the point that we speculated might happen when parks opened (but it hasn’t yet) with the clash of just high enough crowds and slashed attraction capacity making waits  similar to what they were in the before times. It’s going to be interesting to see what their busiest weekend post opening looks like.

It’s funny how differently we all take things, is it half empty vs half full lol? I see a headline saying FL is getting the most hotel reservations and flights and think travel even domestic in the US must be absolutely decimated right now if its the case that a relatively quiet FL by most accounts is the most popular destination right now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> is it safe to say if we haven't got it yet, we won't?


Not necessarily. When they sent out the free dining recovery offer back in April(?) I didn’t receive mine until the next day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> After a knee-jerk reaction to your post, I realized that it is very important to define “it,” much like “is” needed a definition almost 25 years ago
> Yeah, I think those of us who have yet receive, won’t.



Lol, I was like ......do they mean COVID?


----------



## JacknSally

NashvilleMama said:


> I’m in TN and just now got the email. But this morning I was actually poking around on the Disney site and saw the new Magic Is Here offer (when logged in) room rates and they’re the exact same. So you don’t have to wait for the email if you live in one of those states.



*Ah, well, that's disappointing that it's the same - the new promo discounts made rates for our dates basically the same as what we already have booked at POFQ/Dolphin, so no real benefit to the new promos for us. Oh, well!

Glad to hear there's no reason to have email FOMO, though, so thank you very much for letting me know!*


----------



## twinmom13

I am curious, how sure are we that attendance will drop off again after this weekend?  Is that prediction based only on conventional wisdom, or are there other indicators that this is just a holiday spike followed by a typical fall plummet?


----------



## yulilin3

twinmom13 said:


> I am curious, how sure are we that attendance will drop off again after this weekend?  Is that prediction based only on conventional wisdom, or are there other indicators that this is just a holiday spike followed by a typical fall plummet?


It's always happened,  nothing is pointing for this year to be different


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> 80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


That is the equivalent of 40% occupancy of pre COVID occupancy.  That isn't exactly a busy holiday weekend.


----------



## yulilin3

Just noticed that on MDE  wait times now include the restaurant wait times,  Is this new?


----------



## JayMass

Mit88 said:


> 80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Did you watch/listen to the podcast last week? Pete def had some FOMO after watching Craig's video at DHS. 

We canceled our September trip. I would have been getting on a plane at this very moment. We just couldn't justify going to Florida with its high numbers. Being a teacher in Mass, it would have also been a super irresponsible thing to do! Were going in April and hopefully things will have improved by then!


----------



## JayMass

yulilin3 said:


> Just noticed that on MDE  wait times now include the restaurant wait times,  I's this new?
> View attachment 523548


Yes. That's the walk-up wait time. They added it last week according to Pete and podcast.


----------



## Vern60

JayMass said:


> Yes. That's the walk-up wait time. They added it last week according to Pete and podcast.


I'm just curious if this would be time until you get your food or time before you order? Luckily I have no issues with Mobile, but I'm curious.


----------



## Mit88

twinmom13 said:


> I am curious, how sure are we that attendance will drop off again after this weekend?  Is that prediction based only on conventional wisdom, or are there other indicators that this is just a holiday spike followed by a typical fall plummet?



It’s absolutely going to drop off after the weekend, hotel occupancy post Labor Day weekend is wide open. But that doesn’t mean that can’t change. If there’s a lot of positive word of mouth from people this weekend, you could see comfort levels expanding. It probably won’t get Labor Day weekend “busy” again until Thanksgiving, but I think we’ll continue to see closer to last weeks type of attendance and possibly a little busier than mid-July to mid-August crowd levels


----------



## SMRT-1

Vern60 said:


> I'm just curious if this would be time until you get your food or time before you order? Luckily I have no issues with Mobile, but I'm curious.


It's nothing to do with quick service or mobile ordering; it's the wait time to get a table at sit-down restaurants if you don't have a reservation.


----------



## yulilin3

JayMass said:


> Yes. That's the walk-up wait time. They added it last week according to Pete and podcast.


Hmm i checked wait times 2 days ago and don't remember seeing them on mde like that


----------



## Dentam

Man oh man, this should be an interesting trip.  Flying out on Saturday with our first park day at Epcot on Sunday.  I'll report in - pretty nervous to see what the crowds and wait times are like but at least we're staying at the BWV and can bail and walk over to our resort easily on Sunday if needed.  Curious how busy my airport will be on Saturday since my city (Denver)  is listed above FL for destinations this weekend.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> That is the equivalent of 40% occupancy of pre COVID occupancy.  That isn't exactly a busy holiday weekend.


When the majority of hotels, restaurants and many attractions and shows closed, 40% of "pre covid normal" may feel much busier.  Only so many places for people to go.


----------



## Vern60

SMRT-1 said:


> It's nothing to do with quick service or mobile ordering; it's the wait time to get a table at sit-down restaurants if you don't have a reservation.


Ah jeez, thanks, that completely slipped my mind. I should have noticed those were sit down restaurants. Makes total sense now.


----------



## Vern60

As coronavirus affects the park experience I'm hoping this is appropriate in this thread.

8 day trip with 7 day park tickets, which park should be the 1 time visit?

I'm thinking HS, but the last time I visited was before Star Wars land ... I have ridden slinky dog dash though. So even though what, 3 new rides if you include Mick n Minnies Runaway Railway, I'm worried about hassle of getting boarding passes to ROTR and such.
I know a lot of folks might vote Epcot with all the construction, but it's always been one of my favorites and I just love World Showcase, and yes, Animal Kingdom but now with Pandora and .... hmmmm, what are some other thoughts on this?
Sure wish park hopper was available! Oh, nothing set in stone but potential timeframe would be Christmas week.


----------



## HikingFam

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> is it safe to say if we haven't got the email  yet, we won't?


I just got the email around 6pm on my work email (I’ve stayed on site on work trips) but haven’t received it in my personal email at all. AP holder with an upcoming trip already.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Vern60 said:


> As coronavirus affects the park experience I'm hoping this is appropriate in this thread.
> 
> 8 day trip with 7 day park tickets, which park should be the 1 time visit?
> 
> I'm thinking HS, but the last time I visited was before Star Wars land ... I have ridden slinky dog dash though. So even though what, 3 new rides if you include Mick n Minnies Runaway Railway, I'm worried about hassle of getting boarding passes to ROTR and such.
> I know a lot of folks might vote Epcot with all the construction, but it's always been one of my favorites and I just love World Showcase, and yes, Animal Kingdom but now with Pandora and .... hmmmm, what are some other thoughts on this?
> Sure wish park hopper was available! Oh, nothing set in stone but potential timeframe would be Christmas week.



Personal preference only would be AK for us.

Since you’re leaning towards DHS, what about securing 2 DHS days in advance just incase of mishaps especially with RotR, and then switching one to Epcot midtrip if your first DHS day works out well and you do all you wanted to do?


----------



## Brianstl

Vern60 said:


> As coronavirus affects the park experience I'm hoping this is appropriate in this thread.
> 
> 8 day trip with 7 day park tickets, which park should be the 1 time visit?
> 
> I'm thinking HS, but the last time I visited was before Star Wars land ... I have ridden slinky dog dash though. So even though what, 3 new rides if you include Mick n Minnies Runaway Railway, I'm worried about hassle of getting boarding passes to ROTR and such.
> I know a lot of folks might vote Epcot with all the construction, but it's always been one of my favorites and I just love World Showcase, and yes, Animal Kingdom but now with Pandora and .... hmmmm, what are some other thoughts on this?
> Sure wish park hopper was available! Oh, nothing set in stone but potential timeframe would be Christmas week.


I would say AK because how short the wait time have consistently been for everything.  You can get everything done there and more in one day. That is the park we are doing one day at.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Hmm i checked wait times 2 days ago and don't remember seeing them on mde like that


They've just rolled the first in-park ones out.


----------



## BorderTenny

Brianstl said:


> I expected to see a jump in wait times today with people arriving for Labor Day weekend and I am not really seeing that on MDE right now.  I guess will start to see it tomorrow and really kick in on Saturday.


Well, if there were any early Labor Day arrivals, they certainly weren't at Island H2O water park today, either. That place was so dead, it almost felt like a private party. And it was such great water park weather today.


----------



## Vern60

DGsAtBLT said:


> Personal preference only would be AK for us.
> 
> Since you’re leaning towards DHS, what about securing 2 DHS days in advance just incase of mishaps especially with RotR, and then switching one to Epcot midtrip if your first DHS day works out well and you do all you wanted to do?


Boy, what a great idea!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Mit88 said:


> 80% hotel occupancy this weekend. So much for people being too broke for Disney trips. I envision a lot of FOMO trips booked after seeing friends and family social media posts about being in Disney this weekend.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


80% hotel occupancy of the limited number of hotels that are open?  Trying to understand what this post means.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Vern60 said:


> As coronavirus affects the park experience I'm hoping this is appropriate in this thread.
> 
> 8 day trip with 7 day park tickets, which park should be the 1 time visit?
> 
> I'm thinking HS, but the last time I visited was before Star Wars land ... I have ridden slinky dog dash though. So even though what, 3 new rides if you include Mick n Minnies Runaway Railway, I'm worried about hassle of getting boarding passes to ROTR and such.
> I know a lot of folks might vote Epcot with all the construction, but it's always been one of my favorites and I just love World Showcase, and yes, Animal Kingdom but now with Pandora and .... hmmmm, what are some other thoughts on this?
> Sure wish park hopper was available! Oh, nothing set in stone but potential timeframe would be Christmas week.


Epcot.  Even if everything was open, it would still be Epcot.  At something like 50% operational status, it is definitely Epcot.


----------



## andyman8

GeorgiaHoo said:


> 80% hotel occupancy of the limited number of hotels that are open?  Trying to understand what this post means.


This weekend will be the first time since the mid-July reopenings that all four parks will be sold out across all three “reservation buckets.” Part of that is likely due to a reallocation of “reservation spots” between the buckets. That said, given the news reports we’re seeing, there is no doubt that there’s more demand for travel this upcoming weekend then there has been for travel during any time since March. There seems to be particular demand for FL travel, and Disney is of course going to benefit from that. 

I’m not entirely sure what the 80% occupancy is based on, but if it’s using the same formula they usually use, that would include most DVC units and any rooms in inventory. That last part is important. I actually find it kind of surprising that with only four “cash”hotels open, they’re not operating at near 100% occupancy. In “normal” times, WDW resorts usually hover around an 82% occupancy rate, which is very good for a resort with so many rooms.


----------



## Mit88

GeorgiaHoo said:


> 80% hotel occupancy of the limited number of hotels that are open?  Trying to understand what this post means.



They’ve been at much lower occupancy lately and the parks have steadily gotten busier. Just because not all the hotels are open doesnt mean it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## Tigger's ally

GeorgiaHoo said:


> 80% hotel occupancy of the limited number of hotels that are open?  Trying to understand what this post means.


It means it is not 80% of the hotel rooms on property.  A bunch of hotels are closed.  No POFQ which is hundreds of rooms, No CSR which is hundreds of rooms, No Poly hotel side, No WL hotel side, No Grand Floridian hotel side.  No BWI.  No Beach club yet.  And the big one is no All stars, none of them which is the biggest hotel number on site.  What they are saying is that of the hotels and DVC open on property, 80% of those are reserved for this weekend.


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> They’ve been at much lower occupancy lately and the parks have steadily gotten busier. Just because not all the hotels are open doesnt mean it doesnt make a difference.





Mit88 said:


> They’ve been at much lower occupancy lately and the parks have steadily gotten busier. Just because not all the hotels are open doesnt mean it doesnt make a difference.


A lot of people are staying offsite.  There is not much benefit to staying on property right now and it’s much more expensive.


----------



## rteetz

one_cat said:


> A lot of people are staying offsite.  There is not much benefit to staying on property right now and it’s much more expensive.


I think it depends on the way you look at it. I still see very big benefits to staying onsite. Also while expensive I typically can find reasonable rates.


----------



## Brianstl

Labor Day weekend traditionally ranks only behind Thanksgiving, Christmas, the 4th and Memorial Day when it comes to travel.  The number of people traveling this weekend will see an uptick but is still tiny compared to the same weekend last year. The parks will be busier but it isn’t going to be a mad house.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Last year LDW everyone was freaking out about unmanageable crowds w the opening of Galaxy’s Edge. And you know what? It was fine. I don’t think anyone needs to psyche themselves out about this weekend being an unending nightmare - it’s still a small percentage of a “normal” holiday weekend.


----------



## Brianstl

one_cat said:


> A lot of people are staying offsite.  There is not much benefit to staying on property right now and it’s much more expensive.


But many of the offsite hotels are still closed, too.


----------



## Wreckem

butterscotchcollins said:


> Last year LDW everyone was freaking out about unmanageable crowds w the opening of Galaxy’s Edge. And you know what? It was fine. I don’t think anyone needs to psyche themselves out about this weekend being an unending nightmare - it’s still a small percentage of a “normal” holiday weekend.



The difference there are no fast passes.

If rides start hitting 2hrs plus and people don’t have fast passes it’s going to be a not so pleasant experience for most.

Even though there were massive crowds last Christmas we were able to do everything with little wait by arriving at open coupled with the three fast passes. It will hit a point where you cannot get much done with minimal wait.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

butterscotchcollins said:


> Last year LDW everyone was freaking out about unmanageable crowds w the opening of Galaxy’s Edge. And you know what? It was fine. I don’t think anyone needs to psyche themselves out about this weekend being an unending nightmare - it’s still a small percentage of a “normal” holiday weekend.



I get it though. Typically DISers knew how to strategically tour to get around even the most crowded times, and it usually involves some combination of rope drop, leaving at the busiest points in the day, FP usage and especially the rolling FP, and using the extended hours to their advantage. Pandemic WDW has a lot less manipulating guests can do to avoid wait times, and less time to do it in.

Not to mention, we don’t know how sensitive the attractions are to increases in crowds with the lessened capacity due to distancing and the cleaning breaks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I think it depends on the way you look at it. I still see very big benefits to staying onsite. Also while expensive I typically can find reasonable rates.



Until they pick up and move the resorts outside the bubble, I think there will always be benefits to the Disney resorts. Just a question of their worth to people, but that’s always been a factor even with FP+, EMH, etc. I guess we’ve been staying in them so long we’ve seen a lot of the side benefits like FP+ access come and go, so they don’t play into our decision to stay there.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Until they pick up and move the resorts outside the bubble, I think there will always be benefits to the Disney resorts. Just a question of their worth to people, but that’s always been a factor even with FP+, EMH, etc. I guess we’ve been staying in them so long we’ve seen a lot of the side benefits like FP+ access come and go, so they don’t play into our decision to stay there.


For me the big one is transportation. It may not always be great but it’s there for me to use included.


----------



## unbanshee

butterscotchcollins said:


> Last year LDW everyone was freaking out about unmanageable crowds w the opening of Galaxy’s Edge. And you know what? It was fine. I don’t think anyone needs to psyche themselves out about this weekend being an unending nightmare - it’s still a small percentage of a “normal” holiday weekend.



I think the hotel stat in the Blog Mickey article is significant and signals that Disney World is the magnet of travel this weekend in the US


----------



## skeeter31

What I’d love to know is, if someone books a weekend trip last minute right now with a room and ticket package, will Disney somehow find room for them to make park reservations? Or is 80% the most they can fill the resorts to? I’m going to think if someone wanted to make a room reservation for this weekend right now, they’d expand that bucket by however many are in that room.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I get it though. Typically DISers knew how to strategically tour to get around even the most crowded times, and it usually involves some combination of rope drop, leaving at the busiest points in the day, FP usage and especially the rolling FP, and using the extended hours to their advantage. Pandemic WDW has a lot less manipulating guests can do to avoid wait times, and less time to do it in.
> 
> Not to mention, we don’t know how sensitive the attractions are to increases in crowds with the lessened capacity due to distancing and the cleaning breaks.



From what I noticed this past week was that a lot of people seemed to be people that are very familiar with the parks. Knew the in’s and outs. Not necessarily casual Disney vacationers. And I’m guessing thats been much of the crowds since the reopening. I think this weekend is the first weekend we might see guests who maybe have been to Disney, but aren’t exactly savants, moreso normal vacation going family’s. Which could be an issue in terms of the positive things I saw while I was there. How I personally saw it was people were compliant because Disney is something thats near and dear to them and they aren’t going to do something that may result in them being asked to leave, or put in confrontational situations with CMs and leads. 

While its obvious theres not going to be 50,000 people in each of the parks (no one was even suggesting that), there will be more people, which means the odds of people that may not understand, or want to follow the guidelines will be statistically higher. 

Thats where I was getting at. But I guess my words got twisted by some assuming I meant that crowds this weekend would be pre-covid levels, which isnt just unrealistic, but also impossible


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> For me the big one is transportation. It may not always be great but it’s there for me to use included.



I also think transportation has a lot to do with park hopping being unavailable. Transportation options are available, but not nearly at the rate they’d need to be to get guests from park to park in a sufficient manner. If you’re selling park hoppers and you’re having guests Waiting hours outside of a park for a bus because there just aren’t enough buses to get guests from park to park, paired with the short hours, I just dont think it can be done without people complaining, or making it worth the money. Obviously there are other issues or they’d allow APs with cars the ability to park hop. But I do think transportation is a big reason.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

reports of employees at Universal Studios Hollywood in food service and ride ops being notified of layoffs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301696055369633792


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> For me the big one is transportation. It may not always be great but it’s there for me to use included.


Same here. One of my favorite parts of a WDW vacation is when I get in an Uber to the airport and wave goodbye to my own car in the driveway off to spend a week riding Disney transportation. Disney resorts are pricey for what the offer but my WDW trips don’t feel like “real” trips when I stay offsite.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> For me the big one is transportation. It may not always be great but it’s there for me to use included.


Do you know if parking lot trams are running yet?


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> What I’d love to know is, if someone books a weekend trip last minute right now with a room and ticket package, will Disney somehow find room for them to make park reservations? Or is 80% the most they can fill the resorts to? I’m going to think if someone wanted to make a room reservation for this weekend right now, they’d expand that bucket by however many are in that room.


I don’t see where ppl are seeing no park reservations available. I just looked. The whole weekend still has availability for all 3 buckets.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Do you know if parking lot trams are running yet?


They are not


----------



## Dentam

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t see where ppl are seeing no park reservations available. I just looked. The whole weekend still has availability for all 3 buckets.



They may have increased capacity again.  Yikes.  I'm seeing the weekend is full for all parks for AP's.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t see where ppl are seeing no park reservations available. I just looked. The whole weekend still has availability for all 3 buckets.


Looks like they just increased availability for Sunday at least this evening. Earlier today, all three buckets were not showing any availability for any of the parks.


----------



## Julie Amber

butterscotchcollins said:


> Last year LDW everyone was freaking out about unmanageable crowds w the opening of Galaxy’s Edge. And you know what? It was fine. I don’t think anyone needs to psyche themselves out about this weekend being an unending nightmare - it’s still a small percentage of a “normal” holiday weekend.


Actually last year on Labor Day weekend, it was pretty empty by Monday because everyone was terrified of Hurricane Dorian (which didn't end up hitting Orlando). We were there that week, and it's the most empty I've ever seen the parks. We were there on the 3 day after Galaxy's Edge opening, and it wasn't even busy at all. The day the hurricane was supposed to hit and everything after was EMPTY... like eerily empty. 

I think this year we'll have much bigger crowds for Labor Day weekend than last year.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> For me the big one is transportation. It may not always be great but it’s there for me to use included.


Exactly.
We split stay between Disney and universal when we go just so we can make full use of transportation at both Disney and universal.

For us, using the transportation allows us to maximise the day without being concerned about being too tired to drive at the end of the day, oh and to consume an adult beverage or two as well. It would feel much less of a vacation if one of us had to drive at the end of each day.


----------



## yulilin3

3rs week of November hours released, no change


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> 3rs week of November hours released, no change



Interesting - fourth week is thanksgiving- I wonder if the trend will continue


----------



## brockash

andyman8 said:


> Looks like they just increased availability for Sunday at least this evening. Earlier today, all three buckets were not showing any availability for any of the parks.


The fact that they keep increasing it really puts a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Farro

brockash said:


> The fact that they keep increasing it really puts a bad taste in my mouth.



Why?


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> The fact that they keep increasing it really puts a bad taste in my mouth.


I wouldn't really worry about it unless it's all out mayhem this weekend.
They are experimenting with numbers right now, the only way to know if something will work is by actually testing it out, in real time and with real people. Maybe everyone visiting this weekend will be guinea pigs for future decisions. Obviously no one want the parks to become unsafe and I'm sure that is still their number one priority, but we will definitely see an increase in wait times, how they handle it is the real test
I know so many have become used to fp and not having to wait but again, anyone coming right now this is all uncharted territory, I personally cannot fault Disney for trying to increase attendance as long as it doesn't become a free for all
Unfortunately I can't go this weekend (other than today for MK) to see for myself and only will have pictures, videos and reports from people there


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> 3rs week of November hours released, no change


If I had to guess, I think they’re putting these out as a baseline and, similar to what they did during “normal times,” extend some days as they get closer. If things pick up, I wouldn’t be surprised to see them bump out hours at MK and HS at least on the weekends. But with the ADR window now going into November, they probably need a baseline for restaurant hours.


----------



## andyman8

brockash said:


> The fact that they keep increasing it really puts a bad taste in my mouth.





Farro said:


> Why?


I think we’ll just have to see how it pans out. I’d be paying more attention to reports on crowding in public spaces rather than (largely inaccurate) wait times, but I’ve never not been worried about the arrogance of WDW’s leadership so we’ll see.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I wouldn't really worry about it unless it's all out mayhem this weekend.
> They are experimenting with numbers right now, the only way to know if something will work is by actually testing it out, in real time and with real people. Maybe everyone visiting this weekend will be guinea pigs for future decisions. Obviously no one want the parks to become unsafe and I'm sure that is still their number one priority, but we will definitely see an increase in wait times, how they handle it is the real test
> I know so many have become used to fp and not having to wait but again, anyone coming right now this is all uncharted territory, I personally cannot fault Disney for trying to increase attendance as long as it doesn't become a free for all
> Unfortunately I can't go this weekend (other than today for MK) to see for myself and only will have pictures, videos and reports from people there



Agreed.

Also, we (general) can't be upset about reduced park hours, reduced offerings due to lack of tourists, yet then get upset that we might have to wait longer in lines due to the tourists coming back. 

I'm sure they will do it safely as they've been all along. It may not feel as empty, but as long as they can keep the social distancing and mask enforcement, I'm all for increasing capacity as they see fit.


----------



## Dentam

yulilin3 said:


> Maybe everyone visiting this weekend will be guinea pigs for future decisions.



Super.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, we (general) can't be upset about reduced park hours, reduced offerings due to lack of tourists, yet then get upset that we might have to wait longer in lines due to the tourists coming back.
> 
> I'm sure they will do it safely as they've been all along. It may not feel as empty, but as long as they can keep the social distancing and mask enforcement, I'm all for increasing capacity as they see fit.


This. You can’t expect everything, down to the Spring Roll Cart, to be open and not have people in the parks. We can’t hope that WDW magically reopens water parks or additional hotels or whatever each of us individually misses without having revenue from guests. Those fireworks shows can’t be cheap. And, most importantly, they can’t recall furloughed employees without guests to serve. 
This weekend will likely push the current limits. Let’s breathe and pray it goes well from a purse side. Then, maybe just maybe, offerings may slowly trickle back.
@andyman8 has been consistent in preaching October as a baseline for the foreseeable future. I hope this weekend gives everyone (public, Burbank, and rank and file employees) enough comfort to raise that baseline one more rung of the ladder.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, we (general) can't be upset about reduced park hours, reduced offerings due to lack of tourists, yet then get upset that we might have to wait longer in lines due to the tourists coming back.
> 
> I'm sure they will do it safely as they've been all along. It may not feel as empty, but as long as they can keep the social distancing and mask enforcement, I'm all for increasing capacity as they see fit.



Though if they are increasing capacity for a holiday weekend it would be nice if they then increased park hours which also would be more hours and more $ for CMs


----------



## osufeth24

Just got to HS parking booth. Line is aleady pretty long. I'm probably 20 cars back


----------



## cristen72

I have felt very safe all week in regards to social distancing and mask compliance in the parks until yesterday at HS.    Too many crowded areas.   The worst mask compliance I’ve seen all week.  I think part of that could be there is very little shade in GE and TS land, so more people drop them to get some air.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though if they are increasing capacity for a holiday weekend it would be nice if they then increased park hours which also would be more hours and more $ for CMs


Especially at MK and HS, just an extra hour in the evening would really go a long way.


----------



## osufeth24

Aleady letting us through


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> reports of employees at Universal Studios Hollywood in food service and ride ops being notified of layoffs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301696055369633792


Ones who have already been called back?


----------



## osufeth24

Got group 22. App was going pretty slow


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Ones who have already been called back?


note that is for California, those parks are still closed


----------



## NashvilleMama

yulilin3 said:


> 3rs week of November hours released, no change


question re: park hours. Do they ever adjust them last minute, or is what I'm seeing for next weekend likely to be 100% solid by this point?


----------



## MinnieMSue

It is easy to say we will see how it pans out and they have to increase sometime if you aren’t the ones on a trip during that time. I think everyone going this weekend is worried that they increased it too much and they will not be able to keep guests masked and distant and wait times will be so long as to significantly decrease, what already is a decreased experience. Almost everyone who has gone thus far said the thing that balances out the decreased activities, hours, experiences is the short wait times. Now they are potentially taking that away. Without any possibility of fast pass and decreased ride loads - people are probably going to have a much worse experience than everyone else since they reopened. While I am sure everyone is happy to be getting away for a trip they can’t help feeling like they got sucker punched a little bit if wait times are bad and the park is too crowded to maneuver and if Disney employees aren’t rigid about making people mask properly and keep their distance. Maybe everything will be fine but maybe it won’t. I think people coming this weekend have valid reasons to worry. Not saying it is Disney’s fault and they do need a money grab but they probably should not greatly increase numbers (if in fact they are).


----------



## Brianstl

It is early but according to MDE wait times aren’t bad right now. In line with with the first few hours after park opening of most weekdays.  

I think the big thing to watch will be as the day progresses as more travelers arrive on site.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We have spent Labor Day at WDW the last 3 years since we moved to FL. It's never been crowded IMO.

Last year, we went to HS and it was less crowded than it was last week when I was there (on a weekday!). Not the lines - actually navigating the park was easier. And lines were shorter last year than they were this year at "reduced capacity" on a random weekday. Course there was a lot more open last year to absorb people + Rise wasn't open yet.

We had park reservations for Monday and canceled them once I saw the expected crowds.


----------



## rteetz

shortened-disney-world-theme-park-hours-extended-to-november-21st-no-indication-of-holiday-events


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merc...oduces-new-limited-release-face-mask-designs/


----------



## butterscotchcollins

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merc...oduces-new-limited-release-face-mask-designs/



We ordered a ton of disposable paper masks for next week but these are SO cute I am marching myself straight to the gift shop/Disney Springs on Monday when we get there. Shut up and take my money, Disney


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-merc...oduces-new-limited-release-face-mask-designs/


Just when I have given myself a comin' to Jesus about how many Disney masks I have already bought... they throw out another round. Is there a support group for this?


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m checking in today and just got a push notification that now I can’t find and it disappeared  to quickly for me to soak it all in before linking to a Disney webpage.  But I think it said that park reservations are not needed for the this weekend.  Did anyone else get this?


----------



## rteetz

Mal6586 said:


> Just when I have given myself a comin' to Jesus about how many Disney masks I have already bought... they throw out another round. Is there a support group for this?


I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Why?


Increasing capacity and creating crowds but not increasing dining options (by much) or ride availability (TBD - they could be running more if they expect higher crowds), or extending hours isn't a great recipe for success. I think many of us fear Disney throttling up too quickly without the resources to match, creating unsafe and unenjoyable experiences.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol


I for one will gladly throw them all away and celebrate <3


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol



We were talking about this. I can't wait to not have to wear them for normal, every day life. But we do wish that airlines would just keep this requirement!
If we wear continue to wear them on planes, but no one else does, it won't help.

I'm saying this because we both got the flu (fevers, sore throat and we did have the shot) about 5 days into our last Disney trip in 2017 and it was miserable. I'm pretty much disinfecting the entire plane when I get on one next...


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> We were talking about this. I can't wait to not have to wear them for normal, every day life. But we do wish that airlines would just keep this requirement!
> If we wear continue to wear them on planes, but no one else does, it won't help.
> 
> I'm saying this because we both got the flu (fevers, sore throat and we did have the shot) about 5 days into our last Disney trip in 2017 and it was miserable. I'm pretty much disinfecting the entire plane when I get on one next...


A N95 will work on a plane if no one else is wearing them.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Farro said:


> We were talking about this. I can't wait to not have to wear them for normal, every day life. But we do wish that airlines would just keep this requirement!
> If we wear continue to wear them on planes, but no one else does, it won't help.
> 
> I'm saying this because we both got the flu (fevers, sore throat and we did have the shot) about 5 days into our last Disney trip in 2017 and it was miserable. I'm pretty much disinfecting the entire plane when I get on one next...



To be fair you probably got the flu from the parks. I was flying every week for work and never got sick but I have yet to come back from a Disney trip as an adult without a cold/sore throat.

In terms of what to do with all these fabric masks, here in NYC I intend to keep wearing mine during future cold/flu seasons if they can help reduce getting sick, and definitely have found them handy around the house while cleaning to keep from inhaling the bleach fumes.


----------



## anthony2k7

princesscinderella said:


> I’m checking in today and just got a push notification that now I can’t find and it disappeared  to quickly for me to soak it all in before linking to a Disney webpage.  But I think it said that park reservations are not needed for the this weekend.  Did anyone else get this?


Seems extremely unlikely. More likely said something about not forgetting that reservations ARE required


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> shortened-disney-world-theme-park-hours-extended-to-november-21st-no-indication-of-holiday-events



"No indication of holiday events" is true, but the fact that the hours are the same, especially at MK keeps the door open.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems extremely unlikely. More likely said something about not forgetting that reservations ARE required



It was indeed a reminder that both a theme park reservation and ticket are required and a notice that no parks are available Sept 5-6.


----------



## Mal6586

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol


Exactly! I think I have enough I can go like 3 weeks without repeating by now between the ones I made before these came out and the ones I've bought.... and may or may not already have Halloween and Christmas Disney print fabric to make more. It's a PROBLEM!


----------



## Marionnette

mattpeto said:


> "No indication of holiday events" is true, but the fact that the hours are the same, especially at MK keeps the door open.


I wish that I could match your level of optimism.  MVMCP is not going to happen. I doubt that there will be any after-hours events in the parks during the holiday season.


----------



## mattpeto

Marionnette said:


> I wish that I could match your level of optimism.  MVMCP is not going to happen. I doubt that there will be any after-hours events in the parks during the holiday season.



Overall, I'm doubtful as well.  But it's really needed down there, it would be such a nice spark and just one small step towards to normalcy.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol



Since I have just been diagnosed with aggressive (aka missing C17 and P53) Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, which is a cancer that is exacerbated by respiratory illnesses, might I suggest you keep them and wear them whenever you are going out and are feeling "off", getting over being sick, or have allergy issues manifesting (so you can't tell if you're sick).  For my kind of leukemia sufferer and other immuno-compromised folks, we'll be forever grateful...if we all take this opportunity to actually keep up good habits (washing hands and staying home when sick), we'll help so many more folks even post Covid...


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Marionnette said:


> I wish that I could match your level of optimism.  MVMCP is not going to happen. I doubt that there will be any after-hours events in the parks during the holiday season.


I agree. I’m just holding on to hope that (even if adjusted after release), from Thanksgiving to New Year, we can get a couple evening GENERAL hours tacked on so that we can enjoy the lights and decorations at at least dusk. 
The biggest Christmas show/celebration might end up being the DS  Christmas tree walk. But with what they did pull off for Halloween (including H&V), there will no doubt be some acknowledgment of the season.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Since I have just been diagnosed with aggressive (aka missing C17 and P53) Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, which is a cancer that is exacerbated by respiratory illnesses, might I suggest you keep them and wear them whenever you are going out and are feeling "off", getting over being sick, or have allergy issues manifesting (so you can't tell if you're sick).  For my kind of leukemia sufferer and other immuno-compromised folks, we'll be forever grateful...if we all take this opportunity to actually keep up good habits (washing hands and staying home when sick), we'll help so many more folks even post Covid...


I thought about that too. I don't think many will do that though. Maybe they will but I don't see it here unfortunately. Its still a struggle to get people to wear them under a mandate.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> 3rs week of November hours released, no change


When does the next hours update come out?

I just can NOT imagine Thanksgiving and ALL of December the parks closing at 6pm


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> I thought about that too. I don't think many will do that though. Maybe they will but I don't see it here unfortunately. Its still a struggle to get people to wear them under a mandate.



Oh, I know.  I tell my friends that's there no need for the mask to see me if they feel fine...and again, I'd hope we'd go to masks only if you're "off" or "getting better" b/c I like smiling faces...a lot.  I really push for the hands and the stay home when sick, but I know when everyone goes back to normalcy, people are likely to ignore the "sniffles", and that's gonna be the problem...so, sniffles = masks would be a great future push, but unlikely...


----------



## anthony2k7

TwoMisfits said:


> Since I have just been diagnosed with aggressive (aka missing C17 and P53) Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, which is a cancer that is exacerbated by respiratory illnesses, might I suggest you keep them and wear them whenever you are going out and are feeling "off", getting over being sick, or have allergy issues manifesting (so you can't tell if you're sick).  For my kind of leukemia sufferer and other immuno-compromised folks, we'll be forever grateful...if we all take this opportunity to actually keep up good habits (washing hands and staying home when sick), we'll help so many more folks even post Covid...


Plus, they're great for the wearer if they suffer from allergies anyway


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> When does the next hours update come out?
> 
> I just can NOT imagine Thanksgiving and ALL of December the parks closing at 6pm



Would make christmas lights in the park almost pointless.  Gonna be a strange year till the end.


----------



## ZellyB

TwoMisfits said:


> Since I have just been diagnosed with aggressive (aka missing C17 and P53) Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, which is a cancer that is exacerbated by respiratory illnesses, might I suggest you keep them and wear them whenever you are going out and are feeling "off", getting over being sick, or have allergy issues manifesting (so you can't tell if you're sick).  For my kind of leukemia sufferer and other immuno-compromised folks, we'll be forever grateful...if we all take this opportunity to actually keep up good habits (washing hands and staying home when sick), we'll help so many more folks even post Covid...




So sorry to hear of your  diagnosis.   I hope treatment is going well.  I was recently diagnosed with Stage 4 metastatic breast cancer and have had radiation and currently taking chemo that leave me immuno-compromised as well.  I've also hoped at least some of the things that have become common place these days (cleaning hands frequently, avoiding going out or to work while ill, distancing from people if you feel ill, masking (although I hold no confidence on that one) etc) might continue past COVID.  It would be a huge benefit to everyone, including those of us at higher risk, if at least some of these behaviors continue past Covid.  Anyway sorry to go perhaps off topic here, but wanted to say, I agree with you.

ETA: To at least have something on topic.  I also spent a good part of my morning looking at the code offers that I got in the email yesterday.  There are some good deals to be had, but I just can't justify going right now.  Still hoping for our trip in January and cheering on marathon runners though.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> When does the next hours update come out?
> 
> I just can NOT imagine Thanksgiving and ALL of December the parks closing at 6pm



As AndyMan said, these are just the hours they’ve set. They can change them as they need to. If they see crowds coming in and staying throughout the entire day, they’ll extend the hours to appropriate the demand. Universal had set hours and have extended their weekend hours the last few weeks through this weekend.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> I think many of us fear Disney throttling up too quickly without the resources to match, creating unsafe and unenjoyable experiences.


And I think many of us know it is a no win situation.  Never is.  That is why I always try to put myself in Disney's shoes.  Holiday weekend, lots of people interested in going, but you can't call back idle workers just for the weekend.  Some people are just going to be mad no matter what they do.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## NashvilleMama

rteetz said:


> I thought about that too. I don't think many will do that though. Maybe they will but I don't see it here unfortunately. Its still a struggle to get people to wear them under a mandate.


It's such a shame, since this is the cultural norm in so many Asian countries....protecting others from their sniffles/illness is just what they do with mask wearing and you see it year round.


----------



## anthony2k7

Wait times still not looking too bad. 40mins for slinky, 25 for smugglers


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> When does the next hours update come out?
> 
> I just can NOT imagine Thanksgiving and ALL of December the parks closing at 6pm


They've been updating every Friday


----------



## yulilin3

At contempo cafe for lunch after spending the morning at mk.
Can tell everyone,  without a doubt otra busier,  PP queue was down to CHH, HM snaked into the exit of liberty belle,  queues are definitely longer,  most are adhering to rules,  saw more noses than ever , but everyone is social distancing for the most part.  
Contempo is definitely busier as well,  been waiting 29 for mobile order, about 8 tables occupied,  the wave shows 45 min wait without a reservation


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> And I think many of us know it is a no win situation.  Never is.  That is why I always try to put myself in Disney's shoes.  Holiday weekend, lots of people interested in going, but you can't call back idle workers just for the weekend.  Some people are just going to be mad no matter what they do.


Who's mad? Just stating the obvious that this weekend or not, increasing capacity without increasing resources isn't a great idea if safety is still the top priority. We are still in the middle of a pandemic :-/


----------



## hereforthechurros

TwoMisfits said:


> Since I have just been diagnosed with aggressive (aka missing C17 and P53) Chronic Lymphocytic Leukemia, which is a cancer that is exacerbated by respiratory illnesses, might I suggest you keep them and wear them whenever you are going out and are feeling "off", getting over being sick, or have allergy issues manifesting (so you can't tell if you're sick).  For my kind of leukemia sufferer and other immuno-compromised folks, we'll be forever grateful...if we all take this opportunity to actually keep up good habits (washing hands and staying home when sick), we'll help so many more folks even post Covid...


Such a great point. Masks have never been a part of our norm but honestly, if there's a time and a place for them post-COVID, I have no issues with it.

I am sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Sending big love your way.


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> Plus, they're great for the wearer if they suffer from allergies anyway


I actually told DH that I would probably wear them while cleaning since I'm allergic to mold & dust, to the point that I feel sick after dusting or cleaning bathrooms (or any area where there might be some mold of any kind). I would love if people wore them if they're sick, it's just common courtesy, but I know they won't. I wish it was more like asian countries where it's just the norm to wear them if you think you might be getting sick or something.


----------



## yulilin3

Just to add.  The park felt truly alive again.  I know we'll see reports of long lines, aggravated by awful heat but it's nice to feel the alive feeling again
Shout out to all the dissers that watched the live stream


----------



## osufeth24

So far hs hasn't been anywhere close to as chaotic as I thought going in


----------



## yulilin3

And just a reminder that you can still pay at a counter If you don't want to use mobile ordering.

Saw lots of resellers with bags filled with Halloween merch,  oogie boogie sippers, madame leota steins, sleepy hollow straws


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add.  The park felt truly alive again.  I know we'll see reports of long lines, aggravated by awful heat but it's nice to feel the alive feeling again
> Shout out to all the dissers that watched the live stream


I actually felt like they were pretty alive last weekend as well, it was a good feeling. It still wasn't crowded, only had to actually wait for a couple of rides (longest line was at Starbucks), but the old energy was there and it was great!


----------



## yulilin3

Refillable mug


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mal6586 said:


> Just when I have given myself a comin' to Jesus about how many Disney masks I have already bought... they throw out another round. Is there a support group for this?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just to add.  The park felt truly alive again.  I know we'll see reports of long lines, aggravated by awful heat but it's nice to feel the alive feeling again
> Shout out to all the dissers that watched the live stream



One thing with the long lines - with the extra spacing and no FP they should "feel" like they move faster than pre-covid standby lines

Not saying I want to wait 2 hours or anything, but a 45 min wait now shouldn't feel that bad compared to in the past where you were all bunched up with people in a line that might not move at times for a while


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/what...d-at-disney-world-theme-parks-september-2020/


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/what...d-at-disney-world-theme-parks-september-2020/



Woody's Lunch Box is really the outlier here, isn't it? Completely outdoors, can social distance. Could even set up more tables at SWGE/TSL transition


----------



## Jrb1979

According to Martin in WDW magic capacity hasn't been increased at all. They just have been moving the numbers around.


----------



## unbanshee

Jrb1979 said:


> According to Martin in WDW magic capacity hasn't been increased at all. They just have been moving the numbers around.



That's completely believable. There are three different buckets and they aren't filling up with the exception of this weekend. Even then, guests can cancel their passes as they so choose


----------



## sullivan.kscott

unbanshee said:


> Woody's Lunch Box is really the outlier here, isn't it? Completely outdoors, can social distance. Could even set up more tables at SWGE/TSL transition


I thought about this one a lot when we were there for a day during our August UOR trip. It seemed odd to really have no food options in an entire land.
But, the more I thought about it, that “half” of the park already had SW:GE offerings, Backlot Express, and PizzeRizzo’s for QS. With limited staffing needs in the early days of opening, it made sense. As they continue to open, I’m really glad they offered ABC for some air conditioning, as well as H&V for whatever version of character interaction they can muster. 
I love tots and fancy pop tarts as much as any 40yo child, but the business decision here makes sense. Hopefully Woody’s makes the next round of openings, because it really was one of our best lunches in any park a few years back.


----------



## Dentam

MinnieMSue said:


> It is easy to say we will see how it pans out and they have to increase sometime if you aren’t the ones on a trip during that time. I think everyone going this weekend is worried that they increased it too much and they will not be able to keep guests masked and distant and wait times will be so long as to significantly decrease, what already is a decreased experience. Almost everyone who has gone thus far said the thing that balances out the decreased activities, hours, experiences is the short wait times. Now they are potentially taking that away. Without any possibility of fast pass and decreased ride loads - people are probably going to have a much worse experience than everyone else since they reopened. While I am sure everyone is happy to be getting away for a trip they can’t help feeling like they got sucker punched a little bit if wait times are bad and the park is too crowded to maneuver and if Disney employees aren’t rigid about making people mask properly and keep their distance. Maybe everything will be fine but maybe it won’t. I think people coming this weekend have valid reasons to worry. Not saying it is Disney’s fault and they do need a money grab but they probably should not greatly increase numbers (if in fact they are).



Thank you!  Our first park day is this Sunday.  Flying in tomorrow.  Hoping to miss the worst of the crowds but I do feel it may be a bit of a bait and switch on Disney's part since part of the reason we decided to proceed with our trip was reports of how well they were doing with limiting crowds and enforcing the rules.  We shall see.


----------



## onatrek

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day.* I now have probably 10 masks just for me.* When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol



And if you make them it's even worse, especially if you figure out a decently comfortable pattern! 

"Oh! This Mickey/Star Wars/Belle/whatever Disney fabric is too cute/great/cool! ____ would love one out of it!" 

And then of course you make yourself yet another with what's left of the fabric you originally bought to make a mask for someone else...  Good thing masks are probably here for awhile so I can get enough use out of all mine! But too bad I keep finding more fun fabrics to make them for other people or to sell because if it's that great fabric wise, then I figure I need one for me to add to my mask rotation also. Ha.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Who's mad? Just stating the obvious that this weekend or not, increasing capacity without increasing resources isn't a great idea if safety is still the top priority. We are still in the middle of a pandemic :-/


I didnt say you were mad did I? But these are exactly the things they can't win. And people do get mad about them opening too soon or not opening soon enough.Just can't win.


----------



## Dentam

Report from HS today:



20yBWDW said:


> Here now. Tuesday through yesterday = all great. Today? Well, Disney dropped the ball with increased capacity for the holiday weekend. No enforcement on masks, people eating and drinking in line. Lots of people not respecting social distancing. Lines are long, waits are miserable, and we got stuck in RotR queue for an hour with people who took their masks off.


----------



## Krandor

Dentam said:


> Report from HS today:



*Sigh*. makes me glad I cancelled my bouceback trip for next weekend.


----------



## Brianstl

Dentam said:


> Report from HS today:


I am not sure we should take that post as gospel.  According to MDE waits haven't been bad today at DHS.  The waits for the most parts have been pretty similar to yesterday  a few rides were five to ten minutes longer than yesterday for about an hour earlier today, but it doesn't look all that bad at all at least on MDE.


----------



## unbanshee

Brianstl said:


> I am not sure we should take that post as gospel.  According to MDE waits haven't been bad today at DHS.  The waits for the most parts have been pretty similar to yesterday  a few rides were five to ten minutes longer than yesterday for about an hour earlier today, but it doesn't look all that bad at all at least on MDE.



Yeah, I don't think crowds kick in until tomorrow


----------



## Brianstl

unbanshee said:


> Yeah, I don't think crowds kick in until tomorrow


That is my thinking, too.  It will be interesting to follow on here and on MDE.


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> Report from HS today:





Brianstl said:


> I am not sure we should take that post as gospel.  According to MDE waits haven't been bad today at DHS.  The waits for the most parts have been pretty similar to yesterday  a few rides were five to ten minutes longer than yesterday for about an hour earlier today, but it doesn't look all that bad at all at least on MDE.


and it's all about perspective and expectations.
Look at @osufeth24  he was expecting awful crowds and he just reported it's not that bad
Like I said before I know there will be tons of reports like that poster, after seeing the parks empty, walk ons on everything it does feel like they upped the capacity like 100% even if they didn't. Also following from home never gives you the whole pic like being here, it is ridiculously hot, that on top of longer wait times, that poster being stuck on RotR, it all compounds to a grumpy experience if you were not expecting crazy crowds
I will say that it is definitely busier, but doable and yeah no more real walk ons (even though I did walk on to Dumbo at 11am) this weekend


----------



## Mit88

How did they “drop the ball”?
 1. It’s a holiday weekend. People travel. This shouldn’t have come to the surprise to literally anyone.

2. Disney needs to make money. We complain about the cuts and lack of experiences. Well to get these things back and avoid additional cuts in the future, Disney needs to have people come back to the parks and into their resorts. Itmay be fun for guests to get on these attractions as  walk-one but that’s not why Disney re-opened. They reopened to make money. They can’t make money if the parks are dead

3. CMs aren’t used to larger crowds this size since it’s been 6 months since they’ve dealt with a “crowded” parks atmosphere. They’ll fix issues but you can’t expect people that haven’t worked in a crowded environment to suddenly turn a switch back on. Like I said last night, most of the guests prior to this weekend were people that are Disney diehards. A lot of guests this weekend are going to be entitled guests that don’t understand the regulations because they’re not on Disney forums.


----------



## Krandor

unbanshee said:


> Yeah, I don't think crowds kick in until tomorrow



Agreed.  Likely a lot of people travelling today.


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> How did they “drop the ball”?
> 1. It’s a holiday weekend. People travel. This shouldn’t have come to the surprise to literally anyone.
> 
> 2. Disney needs to make money. We complain about the cuts and lack of experiences. Well to get these things back and avoid additional cuts in the future, Disney needs to have people come back to the parks and into their resorts. Itmay be fun for guests to get on these attractions as  walk-one but that’s not why Disney re-opened. They reopened to make money. They can’t make money if the parks are dead
> 
> 3. CMs aren’t used to larger crowds this size since it’s been 6 months since they’ve dealt with a “crowded” parks atmosphere. They’ll fix issues but you can’t expect people that haven’t worked in a crowded environment to suddenly turn a switch back on. Like I said last night, most of the guests prior to this weekend were people that are Disney diehards. A lot of guests this weekend are going to be entitled guests that don’t understand the regulations because they’re not on Disney forums.



That was a quote from another thread from someone at HS today.  Good to read different perspectives and try to prepare for whatever we might encounter this weekend.  I did see the temps are supposed to go down a bit next week, so that's one positive thing.


----------



## Brianstl

Dentam said:


> That was a quote from another thread from someone at HS today.  Good to read different perspectives and try to prepare for whatever we might encounter this weekend.  I did see the temps are supposed to go down a bit next week, so that's one positive thing.



Selfishly I should probably be wishing for some bad reports to scare people away for my trip in two weeks.


----------



## Sunelis

unbanshee said:


> Woody's Lunch Box is really the outlier here, isn't it? Completely outdoors, can social distance. Could even set up more tables at SWGE/TSL transition


My 2 cents on that one is that the problem is more for the CMs inside the Lunchbox. From what I remember it seems really small in there.


----------



## osufeth24

Leaving hs. Just so hot. Heat index was 112 

HS was definitely a lot emptier than I was expecting. Outside of mmrr no ride got above 40 min.


----------



## Dentam

Brianstl said:


> Selfishly I should probably be wishing for some bad reports to scare people away for my trip in two weeks.



Well, hopefully I won't have any to give you this coming week... lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dentam said:


> Report from HS today:


IF that’s true...
I personally would have cut bait quick. ROTR is not the be all, end all.

And Guest Services would have been my next stop to discuss a blatant lack of mask enforcement in DHS.

...but I don’t think this is sounding accurate based on @osufeth24 reporting...


----------



## Brianstl

osufeth24 said:


> Leaving hs. Just so hot. Heat index was 112
> 
> HS was definitely a lot emptier than I was expecting. Outside of mmrr no ride got above 40 min.


That heat index is just oppressive and really takes it out of you.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> IF that’s true...
> I personally would have cut bait quick. ROTR is not the be all, end all.
> 
> And Guest Services would have been my next stop to discuss a blatant lack of mask enforcement in DHS.
> 
> ...but I don’t think this is sounding accurate based on @osufeth24 reporting...



Not to mention the wait times look no different at any of the parks, let alone DHS than they did ASG week.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Reporting on compliance and enforcement is going to vary so much depending on where you are and the people you’re around that I can totally believe one person saw the majority doing a great job while another saw a pretty bad job being done at the same place on the same day.

My guess is that has less to do with crowds ramping up this weekend and more to do with the luck of the draw as to who you’re around.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I thought at one point all buckets for Saturday & Sunday were showing no availability? If that changed then clearly they increased capacity. Not arguing that’s good or bad as long as things stay safe.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Reporting on compliance and enforcement is going to vary so much depending on where you are and the people you’re around that I can totally believe one person saw the majority doing a great job while another saw a pretty bad job being done at the same place on the same day.
> 
> My guess is that has less to do with crowds ramping up this weekend and more to do with the luck of the draw as to who you’re around.



I agree. I had a great week from what I saw. Could have been completely different just 50 feet from me at all times. So many moving pieces, so much real estate, it’s impossible to judge an experience based on the entire park and not just your own perspective.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought at one point all buckets for Saturday & Sunday were showing no availability? If that changed then clearly they increased capacity. Not arguing that’s good or bad as long as things stay safe.


Unless reservations aren’t returned to the system without IT putting them back in?


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Reporting on compliance and enforcement is going to vary so much depending on where you are and the people you’re around that I can totally believe one person saw the majority doing a great job while another saw a pretty bad job being done at the same place on the same day.
> 
> My guess is that has less to do with crowds ramping up this weekend and more to do with the luck of the draw as to who you’re around.



More crowds will result in making it harder to police resulting in a lot more variability so they all factor in


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> IF that’s true...
> I personally would have cut bait quick. ROTR is not the be all, end all.
> 
> And Guest Services would have been my next stop to discuss a blatant lack of mask enforcement in DHS.
> 
> ...but I don’t think this is sounding accurate based on @osufeth24 reporting...


the thing is that it is accurate to that poster. Crowds feel are subjective unless it's a 10 out of 10. Some people are there today and think it's busy but not terrible, some will think "this isnt busy at all remember when we came on Christmas" some will say "this is awful, no where near the walk on experience I saw posted from July" 
It's just all about expectations


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/what...d-at-disney-world-theme-parks-september-2020/


I had no idea Spice Road Table was open!! One of my faves!!


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought at one point all buckets for Saturday & Sunday were showing no availability? If that changed then clearly they increased capacity. Not arguing that’s good or bad as long as things stay safe.



Very confusing. All parks were sold out for all 3 buckets the next 2 days. So moving Allocation from one bucket to another wouldn’t make sense if they didn’t add capacity. Unless enough people cancelled their vacations to allow them to reallocate availability.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> More crowds will result in making it harder to police resulting in a lot more variability so they all factor in


Exactly. Until the demand then allows/causes WDW to increase staffing, allowing for more policing. It will be a cycle for some time.


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> More crowds will result in making it harder to police resulting in a lot more variability so they all factor in


and that's exactly the issue. I was recording a video on the hub for 15 min so got to see one CM around the Partners statue basically patrol the area for people taking their masks off to take pics. He got to every single one he saw but I saw people breaking the rules while his back was turned to them, so who do we blame? First I blame the people, obviously and blatantly breaking the rules, next is the lack of CM doing this job, on a regular day one CM would've probably been enough but this weekend will be very different


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Very confusing. All parks were sold out for all 3 buckets the next 2 days. So moving Allocation from one bucket to another wouldn’t make sense if they didn’t add capacity. Unless enough people cancelled their vacations to allow them to reallocate availability.




They had to have added.  Likely say resort reservattions increase so increased buckets.  We will find out if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> and that's exactly the issue. I was recording a video on the hub for 15 min so got to see one CM around the Partners statue basically patrol the area for people taking their masks off to take pics. He got to every single one he saw but I saw people breaking the rules while his back was turned to them, so who do we blame? First I blame the people, obviously and blatantly breaking the rules, next is the lack of CM doing this job, on a regular day one CM would've probably been enough but this weekend will be very different



I don't envy the CMs this weekend.  Going to be hard to poilice but maybe disney can notice areas  like that where they need more CMs on a day like today so they can plan for thanksgiving/christmas/new years.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> They had to have added.  Likely say resort reservattions increase so increased buckets.  We will find out if that was a good idea or not.



Had to happen eventually. Gotta take the training wheels off. Whether it’s low crowds like July or busier like they are now, the rulesdon’t change. Circumstances that got us here are still very relevant. While it has been comfortable tin WDW in terms of safety, it’s still not impenetrable. Walking into any park with any amount of people during these times bring a level of risk that guests need to be aware of. Just like with every other hiccup since the reopening, Disney has been rather quick to address it, and I imagine that will stay the same this weekend, and going forward, expanded capacity or not


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> I don't envy the CMs this weekend.  Going to be hard to poilice but maybe disney can notice areas  like that where they need more CMs on a day like today so they can plan for thanksgiving/christmas/new years.


yeah and they can't recall just for the weekend as that would mean those CM would loose their unemployment benefits. SO definitely a good test weekend for Disney, I'm sure they will learn a lot. Saw a lot of managers out as well, taking notes and furiously typing into phones


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Unless reservations aren’t returned to the system without IT putting them back in?


An IT cancellation dump could be. But I thought the system was pretty close to real time. Who knows though!


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Very confusing. All parks were sold out for all 3 buckets the next 2 days. So moving Allocation from one bucket to another wouldn’t make sense if they didn’t add capacity. Unless enough people cancelled their vacations to allow them to reallocate availability.



They were showing as all full again the next two days when I last checked this morning.


----------



## MinnieMSue

You can’t compare today to this weekend except for studios. Last I saw it was the only sold out park at all today. All other parks had availability for all ticket types. Last I looked Saturday and Sunday are sold out for everyone in every park. So anyone at MK today is getting a better experience than tomorrow for example. Hopefully they staffed accordingly skewing staff to this weekend which could help but there probably won’t be any increase in ride capacity so lines will be longer unless they can load more ride vehicles where able. I know if I was a scheduler that’s what I would do. We have seen for some time that reservations are higher for the weekend than all other days. They should have staffed accordingly. That is the only hope I have that things will be ok. That being said we are doing Epcot tomorrow on arrival day so not that many rides to worry about even with long lines. We will just have to wait for everything we want to do. Should be ok especially since there is lots of space to spread out. MK on Sunday will hopefully be ok since there are so many rides for people to spread out too. We have given up all hope of riding everything but with our dinner at 6:45 we should have most of the day to do as much as we can. I am honestly most hopeful for AK on Wednesday - we have always wanted low enough crowds to meander through the paths and see the animals without people crowding us (preCOVID I didn’t like being crowded in lol). We haven’t been to this park in awhile and it is the one I really hope to have the least crowded day at. We have expected studios to be sold out for awhile so that isn’t anything worth worrying about. Plus we did RotR in February and it won’t be the end of the world to not get to ride it.


----------



## Vern60

Given all the changes from the pandemic, what would be your preferred park for Christmas day? I feel pretty confident they won't have the holiday party, but it still might be the most festive of all the parks ... ? Or, might it be the most crowded and thus better to avoid?


----------



## rteetz

Vern60 said:


> Given all the changes from the pandemic, what would be your preferred park for Christmas day? I feel pretty confident they won't have the holiday party, but it still might be the most festive of all the parks ... ? Or, might it be the most crowded and thus better to avoid?


My choice would be MK. It probably would be theoretically the most crowded but it likely will be the most festive too.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> Very confusing. All parks were sold out for all 3 buckets the next 2 days. So moving Allocation from one bucket to another wouldn’t make sense if they didn’t add capacity. Unless enough people cancelled their vacations to allow them to reallocate availability.


The other possibility may be that they are constantly re-evaluating what percentage of reservations end up as no-shows and adjust the buckets accordingly. It may be that they played it safe to start and did not account for very many people to make a reservation and then not use it but now with more than a month of data under their belt they have a better sense of how many reservations go unused and they have been adjusting. Did we ever get an answer as to if there is a penalty if you don't show up for your reservation? I imagine the percentage of no-shows is much higher among APs than resort guests or general ticket holders and if there is no penalty, I'd bet the number is not insignificant. At my job we have a good number of events with free tickets that require an advance reservation and we do a lot of adjusting on capacity limits trying to guess about no-shows.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## 20yBWDW

Brianstl said:


> I am not sure we should take that post as gospel.  According to MDE waits haven't been bad today at DHS.  The waits for the most parts have been pretty similar to yesterday  a few rides were five to ten minutes longer than yesterday for about an hour earlier today, but it doesn't look all that bad at all at least on MDE.



The original post was mine. You are correct that overall, posted waits were not that much worse. They were definitely worse by our experiences. Most of the posted 10-30 minute waits the rest of the week were walk-on to 10 minutes, unless there was a cleaning cycle (we suspected waits were highly inflated to account for cleaning cycles).

But today, waits were closer to the posted times more often than not, walkways were more congested, and the snowball effect of longer waits, more congested walkways, areas for stationary eating and drinking being full, was that people were more inclined to break the rules, to be impatient. The cast members seemed far more overwhelmed, and were not correcting people eating and drinking in line. It may not have been a huge difference in wait times (our wait times on average were still better than a typical week in Disney for riding without Fastpasses). But the wait times alone are only part of the story when you also factor in masks and social distancing and Florida heat. We lost places in line from people reading our 6 ft spacing as end of line, because queues stretched out past the usual entrance and crowds were thick. We could not get into line at food carts because crowds, lines extending into walkways. Add the RotR experience, with a family that spent the hour stuck with their masks partly orally the way off, coughing, spreading out to fill the space between us.

And to top it off, the Epcot resorts don't typically have buses running, so when it started to storm, they put up a bus stop on the board, but it was apparently wrong. So dozens of us waited at that bus stop for 40 minutes while empty buses hung around. They told us we were at wrong stop, but we were at the one posted on the board.

Overall, I think they increased capacity without increasing staff to accommodate. The difference between today and Wednesday was night and day. The wait times are only a small part of it.


----------



## 20yBWDW

Krandor said:


> I don't envy the CMs this weekend.  Going to be hard to poilice but maybe disney can notice areas  like that where they need more CMs on a day like today so they can plan for thanksgiving/christmas/new years.


 
I agree with this. The CMs who are working have a tough weekend ahead.


----------



## Brianstl

20yBWDW said:


> The original post was mine. You are correct that overall, posted waits were not that much worse. They were definitely worse by our experiences. Most of the posted 10-30 minute waits the rest of the week were walk-on to 10 minutes, unless there was a cleaning cycle (we suspected waits were highly inflated to account for cleaning cycles).
> 
> But today, waits were closer to the posted times more often than not, walkways were more congested, and the snowball effect of longer waits, more congested walkways, areas for stationary eating and drinking being full, was that people were more inclined to break the rules, to be impatient. The cast members seemed far more overwhelmed, and were not correcting people eating and drinking in line. It may not have been a huge difference in wait times (our wait times on average were still better than a typical week in Disney for riding without Fastpasses). But the wait times alone are only part of the story when you also factor in masks and social distancing and Florida heat. We lost places in line from people reading our 6 ft spacing as end of line, because queues stretched out past the usual entrance and crowds were thick. We could not get into line at food carts because crowds, lines extending into walkways. Add the RotR experience, with a family that spent the hour stuck with their masks partly orally the way off, coughing, spreading out to fill the space between us.
> 
> And to top it off, the Epcot resorts don't typically have buses running, so when it started to storm, they put up a bus stop on the board, but it was apparently wrong. So dozens of us waited at that bus stop for 40 minutes while empty buses hung around. They told us we were at wrong stop, but we were at the one posted on the board.
> 
> Overall, I think they increased capacity without increasing staff to accommodate. The difference between today and Wednesday was night and day. The wait times are only a small part of it.


Thank you for the detailed report.  I definitely see how that can be a frustrating day especially with a 114 degree heat index.


----------



## Dentam

ResortTV1 stream just started in Epcot.  Jenna mentioned crowds are up already for the holiday weekend but the wait for Soarin' was still only 10 minutes.  I'm sure tomorrow and Sunday will be more but still, not too bad.


----------



## princesscinderella

We just arrived at WDW I was wondering what the giant mound of dirt in the Magic Kingdom parking lot was for?  I was driving so I couldn’t attach a picture but you can’t miss it.  The blue walls are still up at the GF and you can see a temp building that says NBA Barbershop .  I was nice seeing more cars around than when we were here over the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## 20yBWDW

Brianstl said:


> Thank you for the detailed report.  I definitely see how that can be a frustrating day especially with a 114 degree heat index.



That is a big factor. The inability to drink in line is no problem at all when you're walking onto rides, or waiting 5-10 minutes. Once you get up over 30 minutes, you really feel it more. And the more times you need to stop and drink out of the way, the more you notice it. So the combined effect of increased crowds and high temperatures has a much bigger impact than you may realize until you're in it.

And the poor CMs who are stuck in masks and heavy costumes all day, with all of these other factors....


----------



## Eric Smith

Sunelis said:


> My 2 cents on that one is that the problem is more for the CMs inside the Lunchbox. From what I remember it seems really small in there.


It’s small and the flow of people is kinda horshoe shaped so distancing would be difficult.  There’s also really not much space for people to eat outside.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


>


Is it all Sea World locations or just Orlando?


----------



## yulilin3

20yBWDW said:


> That is a big factor. The inability to drink in line is no problem at all when you're walking onto rides, or waiting 5-10 minutes. Once you get up over 30 minutes, you really feel it more. And the more times you need to stop and drink out of the way, the more you notice it. So the combined effect of increased crowds and high temperatures has a much bigger impact than you may realize until you're in it.
> 
> And the poor CMs who are stuck in masks and heavy costumes all day, with all of these other factors....


Just an FYI, CM are told to step to the side and drink water whenever they feel they need it, also they can briefly pull their shields off and get in front of the fans.


----------



## Mit88

You can still drink and eat in lines. Just wait for a spot where you can turn and not impede on people’s space and make it as quick as possible. If people are keeping their masks off and drinking and eating casually, that’s the problem. When you’re in an hour line when it’s very hot out, it would be irresponsible to tell guests they can’t hydrate at all


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> Is it all Sea World locations or just Orlando?


Company wide


----------



## Wreckem

gottalovepluto said:


> Unless reservations aren’t returned to the system without IT putting them back in?



If you don’t cancel the reservations when you cancel a resort stay ticket package they do not auto cancel. I know this because I booked two trips, later canceled, and then three week I later rebooked and all my reservations were still there.


----------



## 20yBWDW

Mit88 said:


> You can still drink and eat in lines. Just wait for a spot where you can turn and not impede on people’s space and make it as quick as possible. If people are keeping their masks off and drinking and eating casually, that’s the problem. When you’re in an hour line when it’s very hot out, it would be irresponsible to tell guests they can’t hydrate at all



No, I don't fault people for taking a sip of water as needed. This was eating snacks, drinking other than water, masks off completely, not replaced as they moved from spot to spot. I am not overly sensitive to it. I expected to see sipping of water, quick breaks for breathing. This far exceeded that. Whole families eating popcorn, frozen lemonades, ice cream, chips, some even pulling out the cooler to have their packed lunch.


----------



## 20yBWDW

yulilin3 said:


> Just an FYI, CM are told to step to the side and drink water whenever they feel they need it, also they can briefly pull their shields off and get in front of the fans.



I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I am not sure we should take that post as gospel.  According to MDE waits haven't been bad today at DHS.  The waits for the most parts have been pretty similar to yesterday  a few rides were five to ten minutes longer than yesterday for about an hour earlier today, but it doesn't look all that bad at all at least on MDE.



Yeah, my first thought was that bring stuck on Rise for an hour might taint one's view


----------



## osufeth24

BTW, biggest news of the day

They FINALLY had some XL masks in the parks!!!

The Halloween ones are a completely different material and SOOOOO much more comfy than the other material


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> BTW, biggest news of the day
> 
> They FINALLY had some XL masks in the parks!!!
> 
> The Halloween ones are a completely different material and SOOOOO much more comfy than the other material



I'm bringing a box of disposable blue ones but I may have to get a Halloween one - thanks for the info!


----------



## Mit88

20yBWDW said:


> No, I don't fault people for taking a sip of water as needed. This was eating snacks, drinking other than water, masks off completely, not replaced as they moved from spot to spot. I am not overly sensitive to it. I expected to see sipping of water, quick breaks for breathing. This far exceeded that. Whole families eating popcorn, frozen lemonades, ice cream, chips, some even pulling out the cooler to have their packed lunch.



That should not be allowed. And its not just on the guests to know better. Yes, there are signs everywhere and messages over the PA, but lets be real, not many people look at the signs or listen to messages. They know they have to wear their masks, but not necessarily in what situations. Unless you’re on a site like this, guests probably just assume theyre allowed to remove the masks to eat and drink. CMs need to keep on top of guests, but it shouldn’t be assumed that CMs can catch everyone either.

This is just my personal opinion, but the whole mask thing is just so much unnecessary drama. I dont know everyone else’s breathing ability so I can only speak for myself. But I’m a smoker of over 10 years, my lungs probably arent in great shape. There was not a single second during my trip that I even thought I needed to get to a relaxation station to take my mask off. It was very, very hot. But my body temperature wasn’t exceeding because of wearing the mask. Is it preferable to wear a mask? Absolutely not. But the only time(s) I had an issue with it was when the metal nose clamp broke and stuck through the inside of the mask, and when I rode Rip Ride Rockit at Universal. Thats the only attraction where it almost fell off. 




osufeth24 said:


> BTW, biggest news of the day
> 
> They FINALLY had some XL masks in the parks!!!
> 
> The Halloween ones are a completely different material and SOOOOO much more comfy than the other material



The first batch were way too small. I got larges, and I have a small(ish) face and it was super tight. I also dont like the cloth straps, I prefer the elastic where it has some give


----------



## osufeth24

So far only had one of the Halloween ones in XL that I saw.  Hopefully more are coming.

From what I saw between HS and Disney Springs, XLs were some of the character faces, tie dye mickey, BOO Halloween, baby yoda, and possibly one other?


----------



## 20yBWDW

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, my first thought was that bring stuck on Rise for an hour might taint one's view



Also not wrong. We had been extremely pleased with things overall through yesterday. It was a 180 today. At first, we were "oh, those glorious days are over for our trip." But the RotR experience was bad. We found out it was closed by going on MDE after being stuck awhile. No communication, at least not that could be heard in the section we were stuck in. Which was very narrow, very crowded, had no exits or even ways to escape and, as I mentioned, people taking off masks and saying hell with social distancing. After an hour, we moved, got to ride, but still not a word of apology or explanation. That definitely tainted my view.

That said, I was checking myself. I probably paid far more attention than I otherwise would have, but late afternoon, there were moments of such bad behavior, we decided to sleep in tomorrow and probably avoid the parks and have a pool day (until the pool gets crowded).


----------



## osufeth24

20yBWDW said:


> Also not wrong. We had been extremely pleased with things overall through yesterday. It was a 180 today. At first, we were "oh, those glorious days are over for our trip." But the RotR experience was bad. We found out it was closed by going on MDE after being stuck awhile. No communication, at least not that could be heard in the section we were stuck in. Which was very narrow, very crowded, had no exits or even ways to escape and, as I mentioned, people taking off masks and saying hell with social distancing. After an hour, we moved, got to ride, but still not a word of apology or explanation. That definitely tainted my view.
> 
> That said, I was checking myself. I probably paid far more attention than I otherwise would have, but late afternoon, there were moments of such bad behavior, we decided to sleep in tomorrow and probably avoid the parks and have a pool day (until the pool gets crowded).



Sorry to hear that.

I had group 22 today, and had no issues, but I do remember seeing it went down not long after we got off


----------



## TheMaxRebo

20yBWDW said:


> Also not wrong. We had been extremely pleased with things overall through yesterday. It was a 180 today. At first, we were "oh, those glorious days are over for our trip." But the RotR experience was bad. We found out it was closed by going on MDE after being stuck awhile. No communication, at least not that could be heard in the section we were stuck in. Which was very narrow, very crowded, had no exits or even ways to escape and, as I mentioned, people taking off masks and saying hell with social distancing. After an hour, we moved, got to ride, but still not a word of apology or explanation. That definitely tainted my view.
> 
> That said, I was checking myself. I probably paid far more attention than I otherwise would have, but late afternoon, there were moments of such bad behavior, we decided to sleep in tomorrow and probably avoid the parks and have a pool day (until the pool gets crowded).



To me when I saw people not properly earring mask, etc, as long as there was tons of room to separate myself and socially distance, I felt fine, but when I areas that was challenging I has issues

And as the crowds grow (and when in situations like on Rise) that ability to "space myself" is challenged


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> So far only had one of the Halloween ones in XL that I saw.  Hopefully more are coming.
> 
> From what I saw between HS and Disney Springs, XLs were some of the character faces, tie dye mickey, BOO Halloween, baby yoda, and possibly one other?


Those original masks didn’t fit anyone in my family. We had bought 4 sets of the larges (all different sets) when they first released at the end of April/beginning of May and none of them fit. Wound up contacting ShopDisney and was given a giftcard for a little bit more then I spent on the 4 sets. Can’t wait to get to the parks now and get some in the XL size.


----------



## brockash

princesscinderella said:


> I’m checking in today and just got a push notification that now I can’t find and it disappeared  to quickly for me to soak it all in before linking to a Disney webpage.  But I think it said that park reservations are not needed for the this weekend.  Did anyone else get this?


No, I did receive a message on my phone at the Polynesian that they're expecting high crowds this weekend and it is strongly suggested to find private transportation... that was different.  We checked in today as well.


----------



## 20yBWDW

TheMaxRebo said:


> To me when I saw people not properly earring mask, etc, as long as there was tons of room to separate myself and socially distance, I felt fine, but when I areas that was challenging I has issues
> 
> And as the crowds grow (and when in situations like on Rise) that ability to "space myself" is challenged



That very well may have been the crux of my problem today. I have been relatively laid back about coronavirus up until now. And the first several days of our trip, I felt safe everywhere we went. If there were noses out, or people who ripped them off as soon as they could do so without consequence, I could get away from them. Today, that was not the case. Too many situations where we were packed in too tight with nowhere to go, with people taking off their masks.  Add to it that some of those people were coughing and sneezing, and my entire comfort level shifted.


----------



## Mit88

20yBWDW said:


> That very well may have been the crux of my problem today. I have been relatively laid back about coronavirus up until now. And the first several days of our trip, I felt safe everywhere we went. If there were noses out, or people who ripped them off as soon as they could do so without consequence, I could get away from them. Today, that was not the case. Too many situations where we were packed in too tight with nowhere to go, with people taking off their masks.  Add to it that some of those people were coughing and sneezing, and my entire comfort level shifted.



It’s crazy how different things can change in the matter of days. I’m hopeful that they heard the issues and will adjust tomorrow because I’m guessing those crowds are going to be even larger tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## 20yBWDW

Mit88 said:


> It’s crazy how different things can change in the matter of days. I’m hopeful that they heard the issues and will adjust tomorrow because I’m guessing those crowds are going to be even larger tomorrow and Sunday



I hope so. I heard several people say today that they would be sharing concerns/feedback with Disney.


----------



## Mit88

20yBWDW said:


> I hope so. I heard several people say today that they would be sharing concerns/feedback with Disney.



They’ve been on top of a lot of the issues since the reopening with rather quick changes and improvement. Its clear that safety is their top priority. They’re not going into this weekend thinking business as usual. But it takes time to readjust to crowd numbers that you havent been used to in half a year. Unfortunately its not like riding a bike. There were crowing issues when the attendance was at the abysmal rate that they were in mid-late July and they adjusted very quickly.


----------



## princesscinderella

brockash said:


> No, I did receive a message on my phone at the Polynesian that they're expecting high crowds this weekend and it is strongly suggested to find private transportation... that was different.  We checked in today as well.


We also got the same message,  we are at the treehouses.


----------



## Clockwork

rteetz said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I now have probably 10 masks just for me. When masks are not a requirement anymore what am I going to do with all of these? Lol


Make a Patchwork quilt with them.


----------



## New Mouse

princesscinderella said:


> We also got the same message,  we are at the treehouses.



Or they could have ya know brought more staff back and added more busses knowing for months there would be big crowds this weekend.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Or they could have ya know brought more staff back and added more busses knowing for months there would be big crowds this weekend.



But once they bring them back, they have to keep them. And with the crowds going back down next week, and park hours decreasing, it would have taken those employees off of furlough and left them fully unemployed


----------



## brockash

New Mouse said:


> Or they could have ya know brought more staff back and added more busses knowing for months there would be big crowds this weekend.


Right?  That's what bothers me...we get to be their guinea pigs of how far they can push it, but I definitely don't think they're planning on upping their staff etc.


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> But once they bring them back, they have to keep them. And with the crowds going back down next week, and park hours decreasing, it would have taken those employees off of furlough and left them fully unemployed


Please they could at the min. offered more hrs to their current employees or pay current employees overtime.


----------



## cmp1976

It’s a little concerning that they are recommending private transportation. Does anyone know if this was sent out to all resort guests, or just specific resorts?


----------



## Dentam

cmp1976 said:


> It’s a little concerning that they are recommending private transportation. Does anyone know if this was sent out to all resort guests, or just specific resorts?



First I'm hearing about it and we check in tomorrow night to AKL.


----------



## Mit88

brockash said:


> Please they could at the min. offered more hrs to their current employees or pay current employees overtime.



They could. They won’t

Look at Universal and SeaWorld. They’re laying employees off. You think Disney is going to bring more in? No chance. The employees on furlough are better off staying that way because theyre getting paid. If they come back for 1 busy weekend, theyre out of a job next weekend because they dont have seniority over the CMs currently working at the parks. Its sad, but its just the way it is


----------



## butterscotchcollins

20yBWDW said:


> Add to it that some of those people were coughing and sneezing, and my entire comfort level shifted.



This is not OK and upsetting to hear. The complete and utter lack of self-awareness of those people is baffling - how do you not confront someone like that in a situation where a CM can’t/won’t? I would have a hard time biting my tongue.


----------



## anthony2k7

https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/12579785/orlando-theme-parks-hotel-disney-universal-empty/
The Sun is one of the UKs most popular news papers/news websites. Almost all their readers will not be the hard core Disney fans who have been watching vloggers or reading here to get a more indepth view, but a significant amount will be the more average disney guest that disney desperately need to return.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/12579785/orlando-theme-parks-hotel-disney-universal-empty/
> The Sun is one of the UKs most popular news papers/news websites. Almost all their readers will not be the hard core Disney fans who have been watching vloggers or reading here to get a more indepth view, but a significant amount will be the more average disney guest that disney desperately need to return.


I mean no disrespect and this is not said with any sarcasm, but knowing that you read this stuff makes me understand why you post how you post.  Not saying that the article doesn't shed light or it's fact filled,  it's the way it's written and the choice of words.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I mean no disrespect and this is not said with any sarcasm, but knowing that you read this stuff makes me understand why you post how you post.  Not saying that the article doesn't shed light or it's fact filled,  it's the way it's written and the choice of words.


I generally do not read the site. It popped up in my Google news so did read that one article.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> I generally do not read the site. It popped up in my Google news so did read that one article.


ah, so I'm back to being baffled by your doom and gloom outlook


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> ah, so I'm back to being baffled by your doom and gloom outlook


Well I prefer to think of it still as being realistic. At one end of the spectrum you have the local APs/vloggers/DISers and the opposite end of the spectrum is that article. Im definitely more in the middle. The article is trash and I only posted it here to show what the opposite view point of most in this thread is. But a lot of Brits will be reading that article today unfortunately.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

butterscotchcollins said:


> This is not OK and upsetting to hear. The complete and utter lack of self-awareness of those people is baffling - how do you not confront someone like that in a situation where a CM can’t/won’t? I would have a hard time biting my tongue.



Unfortunately, confrontIng this kind of guest (entitled, careless, no regard for others) is typically pointless. They won’t take a simple correction or request from another guest well and will respond over defensively/aggressively. Saw it many times as a CM, and it’s no different (probably even worse) during covid.

Definitely a difficult situation when you’re in a place like a line where you can’t easily get to a CM without losing your place in line. The only truly safe choice you have if you’re uncomfortable in that kind of situation is to bail, which really stinks.


----------



## 20yBWDW

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, confrontIng this kind of guest (entitled, careless, no regard for others) is typically pointless. They won’t take a simple correction or request from another guest well and will respond over defensively/aggressively. Saw it many times as a CM, and it’s no different (probably even worse) during covid.
> 
> Definitely a difficult situation when you’re in a place like a line where you can’t easily get to a CM without losing your place in line. The only truly safe choice you have if you’re uncomfortable in that kind of situation is to bail, which really stinks.



One of the people stuck with us tried, going through the line to find a cast member and ask if she could take her kids out of line, but get a Fastpass to return when the ride was back up. They told her no, if you want to ride, you have to stay, and it would be back up in a matter of minutes. Now, that is secondhand (she reported back to us after the conversation) but if true, it is kind of disappointing that they could not help mitigate the situation.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Well I prefer to think of it still as being realistic. At one end of the spectrum you have the local APs/vloggers/DISers and the opposite end of the spectrum is that article. Im definitely more in the middle. The article is trash and I only posted it here to show what the opposite view point of most in this thread is. But a lot of Brits will be reading that article today unfortunately.



I am local and like to think I lean towards the middle as well.  

I appreciate alternate viewpoints as I don't have a job-related and financially vested interest to any central Florida theme park. That being said, the advantage I do have being local is access to "real" news on our television outlets and local sources, so I can call-out more speculative news/reports.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> They could. They won’t
> 
> Look at Universal and SeaWorld. They’re laying employees off. You think Disney is going to bring more in? No chance. The employees on furlough are better off staying that way because theyre getting paid. If they come back for 1 busy weekend, theyre out of a job next weekend because they dont have seniority over the CMs currently working at the parks. Its sad, but its just the way it is


While I completely agree with your point that Disney won’t bring back more employees for 1 weekend, I just wanted to point out that Disney is not paying their furloughed employees. The employees that are furloughed are only able to collect unemployment and receive health insurance from Disney. They don’t receive any financial pay from Disney being furloughed. But if Disney were to bring them back for a weekend and then either furlough or lay them off following it, it would interrupt their unemployment claims.


----------



## Brianstl

It is early, but FOP is at 65 minutes right now.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> ah, so I'm back to being baffled by your doom and gloom outlook



Depends on what your definition of "doom and gloom" is.  Frankly, the status of the parks including the reduced experiences and hours and mitigation methods implemented currently are well beyond what would have been derided as a "doom and gloom" negative outlook several months ago when posted to this thread.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302228687316750336


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> They could. They won’t
> 
> Look at Universal and SeaWorld. They’re laying employees off. You think Disney is going to bring more in? No chance. The employees on furlough are better off staying that way because theyre getting paid. If they come back for 1 busy weekend, theyre out of a job next weekend because they dont have seniority over the CMs currently working at the parks. Its sad, but its just the way it is


I don't think you understood my posts.  I was talking about current employees that are already working...they could offer to give them more hrs.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302231757954199554


----------



## MrsBooch

rpb718 said:


> Depends on what your definition of "doom and gloom" is.  Frankly, the status of the parks including the reduced experiences and hours and mitigation methods implemented currently are well beyond what would have been derided as a "doom and gloom" negative outlook several months ago when posted to this thread.



confused - so are you saying they are far worse than we ever thought possible? Or better than the worst we thought it could be.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/12579785/orlando-theme-parks-hotel-disney-universal-empty/
> The Sun is one of the UKs most popular news papers/news websites. Almost all their readers will not be the hard core Disney fans who have been watching vloggers or reading here to get a more indepth view, but a significant amount will be the more average disney guest that disney desperately need to return.


Isn’t the Sun a tabloid?


----------



## KBoopaloo

MrsBooch said:


> confused - so are you saying they are far worse than we ever thought possible? Or better than the worst we thought it could be.


I believe the poster is saying that there were many posters on this thread who months ago said they expected reduced experiences, etc when the parks reopened including closed resorts and limited hours and at the time they were told they were full of doom and gloom but they turned out to be correct in some areas.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302228687316750336



As park capacity increases slowly, at some point walking through MK will be impossible without hitting an extended queue for some ride.


----------



## rpb718

KBoopaloo said:


> I believe the poster is saying that there were many posters on this thread who months ago said they expected reduced experiences, etc when the parks reopened including closed resorts and limited hours and at the time they were told they were full of doom and gloom but they turned out to be correct in some areas.



This is correct. The worse "doom and gloom" speculated from early in this thread (mostly around May) would be the possibility that WDW would stay closed for the rest of 2020.   I never would have thought that, but the mandatory m-word debate here was long and hard.  And then WDW went places that no one saw coming - like all ADRs being cancelled or FP+ going away and the park hours being reduced as much as they are and limited resorts with many parts still closed. 

And here it is already September and DL is still not open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Clockwork said:


> Make a Patchwork quilt with them.


They are getting stuffed in a drawer hopefully never to be seen again. (Burning them at a non-socially distanced bonfire with tons of friends would be my preference but since I’m pandemic-scared I will not be able to convince myself to dispose of them. Just in case.)


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302228687316750336



This is how the queue was set up last Friday, or at least taped off in the same way. 



Eric Smith said:


> Isn’t the Sun a tabloid?



The Sun is the newspaper that you find in grocery store lines that at least once a month has Nostradamus on the cover with a headline saying that a meteor is going to hit us this month and its been predicted for centuries


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302242550351368192


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## Farro

I will read all reviews of this weekend and try to take with a grain of salt.

The extremely good, rosy, nothing was wrong, it was perfect - probably overkill. These may be people who think Disney should just open up everything, start the shows, get rid of masks...

The extremely bad, I touched someone walking past, now I have covid -probably overkill. These may be people who watched the EXTREMELY low crowd levels of the beginning days and are peeved they can't have them.

I'm sure there will be crowded situations, guests taking off masks. Hopefully Disney uses this as a learning experience so they know best how to handle the bigger crowds when they increase capacity. Which I assume we all want eventually...


----------



## gottalovepluto

cmp1976 said:


> It’s a little concerning that they are recommending private transportation. Does anyone know if this was sent out to all resort guests, or just specific resorts?


I’m concerned too but I can’t see a good fix honestly. There are no major holidays after this so no reason to bring on employees in a seasonal/part time matter. It would be a matter of training them, starting up more transportation that has been left idle and then shutting it all down after like a week because everyone isn’t coming back for a couple months when holidays hit.

That said I do think Disney should get its EP friendship boats running and those CMs wouldn’t be for a weekend. BCV/YC/BWV/Swolphin are enough to justify that. And the fact they had planned to open them means they have a COVID game plan. In this they’re just being cheap.

I would be legit concerned if we start seeing that warning again within the next couple months after this weekend is done.


----------



## Brianstl

I honestly expected far worse wait times than we are seeing so far today.


----------



## osufeth24

Arriving at Epcot now. Most packed I've seen epcot since reopen


----------



## Mit88

Navi river and Dinosaur being 60 and 45 minutes respectively kind of shows that crowds are up today. Has Dinosaur even reached above 20 minutes since the reopen?


----------



## JM23457

rpb718 said:


> ...And then WDW went places that no one saw coming - like all ADRs being cancelled or FP+ going away and the park hours being reduced as much as they are and limited resorts with many parts still closed.


FP+ going away has been a boon to the WDW experience imo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like crowds are there:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302260960367915010


----------



## Mit88

Took 9 minutes for Frozen to get to a 75 minute wait


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> Navi river and Dinosaur being 60 and 45 minutes respectively kind of shows that crowds are up today. Has Dinosaur even reached above 20 minutes since the reopen?


Dinosaur just went down so that wait might have been due more to technical difficulties than crowds. It was running pretty steadily at 5 minutes when I checked most of the morning. It does definitely look busier than it has been though as expected.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Dinosaur just went down so that wait might have been due more to technical difficulties than crowds. It was running pretty steadily at 5 minutes when I checked most of the morning. It does definitely look busier than it has been though as expected.



Could also be that it was running at a pace this morning that it hasnt been in 6 months that had it break down. Its back up and still at 45 Min


----------



## KBoopaloo

I see Carpets is listed as 10 minutes which is obviously a typo where someone forgot the extra zero at the end .


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> I see Carpets is listed as 10 minutes which is obviously a typo where someone forgot the extra zero at the end .



They always fake the wait time for Carpets so to not scare people away from the ride. Once people are over there and see the carpets eloquently gliding up and down, guests wont care how long the queue is, they’re already in.


----------



## Mit88

Test Track didn’t open up with the opening of the park. They’re probably still taping up the extended queue back to the America pavilion


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302263347736346624


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Those lines look unpleasant but I have totally seen HM for example get out that far on a regular day, with FP cutting it off, and people filling in all available space. Curious to see what reported actual waits look like coming out of this weekend.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302263347736346624


Wow, so if you rode the Skyliner, you'd have to turn right and walk a ways to get to the end of the line? Brutal!


----------



## KBoopaloo

I am actually more curious about reports from the QS locations and transportation than attractions. With limited places available it seems like that might be where you most notice larger crowds and waits.


----------



## andyman8

I know most folks here are more concerned with Disney, but just a glimpse to the other side of town:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302261941864366081Kong and Simpsons are at 120 minutes. VB is at capacity. Several attractions (like Gringotts) have had to stop accepting new Guests for periods throughout the day. Other attractions are going Virtual Queue only. Interesting.

ETA: I should add my usual disclaimer that waits right now don’t give a full picture. It’s harder to measure estimated waits when ride capacity is so fluid and the queue is so spaced out. That said, the on-the-ground reports look pretty rough for UOR.


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> This is correct. The worse "doom and gloom" speculated from early in this thread (mostly around May) would be the possibility that WDW would stay closed for the rest of 2020.   I never would have thought that, but the mandatory m-word debate here was long and hard.  And then WDW went places that no one saw coming - like all ADRs being cancelled or FP+ going away and the park hours being reduced as much as they are and limited resorts with many parts still closed.
> 
> And here it is already September and DL is still not open.


 
The doom and gloomers, (that is not you) were saying parks will not open till spring 2021 or till vaccine, a few even said the parks would never survive. When I and others were saying the parks would open mid July, it resulted in some heavy pushback. They are all wild predictions, some right some wrong, it is what makes this board discussion interesting. My big miss was I thought masks would only be recommended but the sunbelt spike/phase resulted in a mask mandate and took care of that  Glad that appears to be over now in Florida and continues.


----------



## andyman8

Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure have joined Volcano Bay in closing to new Guests. They are at capacity.


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> The doom and gloomers, (that is not you) were saying parks will not open till spring 2021 or till vaccine, a few even said the parks would never survive. When I and others were saying the parks would open mid July, it resulted in some heavy pushback. They are all wild predictions, some right some wrong, it is what makes this board discussion interesting. My big miss was I thought masks would only be recommended but the sunbelt spike/phase resulted in a mask mandate and took care of that  Glad that appears to be over now in Florida and continues.



If any of us really knew, we would have said July 11th, and July 15th for the reopening of the 4 parks back on March 17th. Everything said were purely guesses. Its was never being a “realist” because much of what was said wasn’t exactly out of the realm of possibility. It was also seen as being a “realist” that EPCOT would open long after the other 3 parks. And it was seen as overly optimistic to say the parks would open June 1st. I said back in April that I didn’t think masks would be mandatory at the parks when they reopened, and since then I cant imagine them have ever been a decision made by individual guests. I also said they’d open June 1st based on speculative comments and other things pointing towards the possibility. I’m not an insider, nor have a I ever claimed to be. My guesses were always as good as anyone else’s. But in times of gloom, I prefer to look towards the potential of positivity. There’s too much darkness in this world to look at everything through a cynical pair of glasses.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> This is how the queue was set up last Friday, or at least taped off in the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> The Sun is the newspaper that you find in grocery store lines that at least once a month has Nostradamus on the cover with a headline saying that a meteor is going to hit us this month and its been predicted for centuries


Lol yes its a tabloid but its no where near as bad as Mitt88 claims


----------



## rteetz

Both Universal Studios and Islands are both at capacity.


----------



## ChrisM

rteetz said:


> Both Universal Studios and Islands are both at capacity.



Does anyone have a guesstimate (or even a SWAG) as to what capacity for those parks is set at for this weekend?


----------



## charmed59

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302242550351368192


I gotta say, I love the coordination of the group with ladies in red and white polka dot dresses and matching masks.


----------



## rteetz

ChrisM said:


> Does anyone have a guesstimate (or even a SWAG) as to what capacity for those parks is set at for this weekend?


I’m not sure what the number is. The speculation is around 25-30% of normal capacity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like crowds are there:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302259955047837698
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302260960367915010


Not ideal but the Pirates line was actually longer than this during our 8/8 MK day. Hard to tell exact wait time from the line length and even the posted time during right now.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like crowds are there:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302259955047837698
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302260960367915010


Lines look substantial, but open spaces look very clear still.

Generally doesn't look that busy still - but as someone else said food outlets are perhaps a more interesting problem?


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Not ideal but the Pirates line was actually longer than this during our 8/8 MK day. Hard to tell exact wait time from the line length and even the posted time during right now.



Haunted mansion was about the same last weekend for me. A lot of the queue length and ride wait times depend on the cleaning. I’m not sure how often they do them, but it seemed like 75% of the lines I waited on for 20 or more minutes had to be cleaned while I was in line. While it might have been purely coincidental that I had chosen these rides at those exact cleaning times, they do extend the queue length, even though the cleaning only takes 10-15 minutes


----------



## KBoopaloo

Crazy that Universal is so busy. The wait times at Disney don’t seem all that bad all things considered.


----------



## Mit88

KBoopaloo said:


> Crazy that Universal is so busy. The wait times at Disney don’t seem all that bad all things considered.



4 parks vs 3. Disney has far more dining options that eat people. There’s much more to do at Disney walking around than at Universal where it’s mainly just going from ride to ride. You could walk through Animal exhibits for hours at AK and its not accounted for on MDE.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Not ideal but the Pirates line was actually longer than this during our 8/8 MK day. Hard to tell exact wait time from the line length and even the posted time during right now.


I will be curious to hear from those in parks this weekend what their actual wait times end up being.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Disney has far more dining options that eat people.


Don’t worry. Once Universal gets Velociraptor up and running that will solve that. Nothing else can eat people with the speed of a Velociraptor!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Also consider at Universal guests can do both parks in 1 day so you have a lot more people willing to commit a full day of time. But still, big yikes.

Side note, their new date-based pricing actually saved us $20/ticket for next Thursday. Fingers crossed for quiet post-LD parks.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure what the number is. The speculation is around 25-30% of normal capacity.


Rumors are 8,500-10,000 in each park.  Nothing came out that they increased capacity for this weekend.


----------



## cristen72

Checked into kidani today.   First time I’ve ever stayed at AK.    Desk person said they are 85% capacity (compared to 30% that they have been averaging)

He suggested we use the Jambo pool bc he said the Kadani pool is extremely busy and bc Jambo is bigger. So here we are, and it’s packed as well. Not a single lounger poolside available. Pool bar is open with drinks and grab and go sandwiches. Line about 10 people deep with only one person working it.

Also only one family allowed on the shuttle at a time.


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Rumors are 8,500-10,000 in each park.  Nothing came out that they increased capacity for this weekend.


Wow that seems like a low number.  I would of thought maybe 15k or more this weekend.  At least for Epcot and MK.

Considering Miami Dolphins will have 13,000 fans in the seats next weekend.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> Wow that seems like a low number.  I would of thought maybe 15k or more this weekend.  At least for Epcot and MK.
> 
> Considering Miami Dolphins will have 13,000 fans in the seats next weekend.


Yep and thats over the full day so may not even get close to that at any one time.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 523992
> View attachment 523995
> 
> Suffice to say, I’m not taking Disney Parks predictions from The Sun


The United States’ Sun and the U.K.’s Sun are completely different operations they are not connected in anyway.  The UK’s Sun is a tabloid, but in the British sense of tabloid.  Think the Daily Mail.  It isn’t the New York Times, but it isn’t the Enquirer either.


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> The United States’ Sun and the U.K.’s Sun are completely different operations they are not connected in anyway.  The UK’s Sun is a tabloid, but in the British sense of tabloid.  Think the Daily Mail.  It isn’t the New York Times, but it isn’t the Enquirer either.


Good point, I hadn't noticed most of those images were from the US Sun!


----------



## Mit88




----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 524072


Difficult to tell with masks on, but doesn't appear to be many happy looking people in that queue


----------



## Tiggr88

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 524072


What's open?


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 524072


Isn’t this Downtown Disney in CA? I can’t  imagine venturing out in those crowds in such a hot day just for what? Some shopping?


----------



## anthony2k7

Tiggr88 said:


> What's open?


Less than Garden Walk probably!

Perhaps they didn't realise the parks were closed?!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

KBoopaloo said:


> Isn’t this Downtown Disney in CA? I can’t  imagine venturing out in those crowds in such a hot day just for what? Some shopping?


It’s a holiday weekend and the only thing Disney that’s open.  I agree it’s too hot for just shopping.  But others don’t seem to mind


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Less than Garden Walk probably!
> 
> Perhaps they didn't realise the parks were closed?!


Basically every weekend has been packed to capacity at DtD from my understanding. Locals are desperate for Disney + for something to do. Place is supposedly very quiet during weekdays.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We are currently on line to get into Ikea .... I'd rather be on line at Disney


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are currently on line to get into Ikea .... I'd rather be on line at Disney
> View attachment 524101


Get some meatballs


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are currently on line to get into Ikea .... I'd rather be on line at Disney
> View attachment 524101



This seems like insanity to me.  Who waits for Ikea?  The meatballs are good (not that I can eat them anymore), but not that good...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Get some meatballs





TwoMisfits said:


> This seems like insanity to me.  Who waits for Ikea?  The meatballs are good (not that I can eat them anymore), but not that good...



The cafe is closed


Due to recently dining out my kids will be virtual for school we have had to rearrange our house to allow for basically 4 home office spaces - so we need some stuff for making this work


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are currently on line to get into Ikea .... I'd rather be on line at Disney
> View attachment 524101



IKEA hasn’t gotten to putting plexiglass up where the switchbacks are? Cheapo’s


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> This seems like insanity to me.  Who waits for Ikea?  The meatballs are good (not that I can eat them anymore), but not that good...



We waited for Home Depot. I needed mums.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TwoMisfits said:


> This seems like insanity to me.  Who waits for Ikea?  The meatballs are good (not that I can eat them anymore), but not that good...



I’m the odd ball who feels better about stores when they’ve got lines outside. IME the ones that don’t are free for all’s inside, while the ones you generally have to wait for unless you’re there at an off time are way more controlled. 

And when you need IKEA, you need IKEA lol. No substitute will do.


----------



## midnight star

KBoopaloo said:


> Isn’t this Downtown Disney in CA? I can’t  imagine venturing out in those crowds in such a hot day just for what? Some shopping?


I was at downtown Disney this morning. I’m sooo glad I got there early. I had a pretty short wait for the world of Disney store. But then when I left around noon the line for the temperature check was snaking around the parking lot


----------



## midnight star

Sunny California  Hope the people at downtown Disney stay cool and hydrated.


----------



## midnight star

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> It’s a holiday weekend and the only thing Disney that’s open.  I agree it’s too hot for just shopping.  But others don’t seem to mind





gottalovepluto said:


> Basically every weekend has been packed to capacity at DtD from my understanding. Locals are desperate for Disney + for something to do. Place is supposedly very quiet during weekdays.


Meeeee I needed to hear the Disney music loop and see all the hardworking cast members that make going to Disney worthwhile  So I braved the heat for a few hours. Worth it!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I’m the odd ball who feels better about stores when they’ve got lines outside. IME the ones that don’t are free for all’s inside, while the ones you generally have to wait for unless you’re there at an off time are way more controlled.
> 
> And when you need IKEA, you need IKEA lol. No substitute will do.



‘That’s not odd at all. Your reasoning is spot on. Granted, sometimes you could just be walking into a store that doesn’t need a line, but seeing stores regulate capacity is far more comforting than seeing no one at the doors counting in and out while walking into a very crowded store.

Surprisingly I’ve found that Walmart has been the best all around during the pandemic, and I hate even going to Walmart.


----------



## yulilin3

I really wanted to be at a park today,  instead went to st pete beach where it was  busy but not crazy,  sea world tomorrow so we'll see


----------



## yulilin3

RotR getting through 128 bg, that's nice


----------



## runningstitch

I find it strange that Universal is reported as being packed, but not WDW...what am I missing here? 
.


----------



## osufeth24

runningstitch said:


> I find it strange that Universal is reported as being packed, but not WDW...what am I missing here?
> .



Lots of it i'm sure has to do with the park reservations.

Also 4 parks at disney and only 2 at Universal (plus a waterpark).


----------



## rteetz

runningstitch said:


> I find it strange that Universal is reported as being packed, but not WDW...what am I missing here?
> .


I think a few things play in there. Universal has been said to be noticeably busier in many cases compared to Disney. Universal doesn’t have a reservation system but Disney does. We don’t really know what the Universal cap is.


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> I really wanted to be at a park today,  instead went to st pete beach where it was  busy but not crazy,  sea world tomorrow so we'll see



I hope you got there early before the absolute monsoon hit. What you saw @ SPB was the busiest it has been since March before the shutdown.


----------



## yulilin3

birostick said:


> I hope you got there early before the absolute monsoon hit. What you saw @ SPB was the busiest it has been since March before the shutdown.


Got there at 9am, left at 2pm right before it hit but my family is staying the night


----------



## pixieprincess925

TheMaxRebo said:


> Due to recently dining out my kids will be virtual for school


Are you implying your kids are virtual school because you dined out?

Guess going to Disney would definitely be out


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302402237164146691


----------



## Brianstl

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302402237164146691


I saw some reports that it was crazy there earlier today, too.  Might just avoid Disney Springs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pyotr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302407660122320896
I don’t know..... It doesn’t look like a whole lot of social distancing is going on at City Walk.  Maybe it’s just a weird angle?


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302407660122320896
> I don’t know..... It doesn’t look like a whole lot of social distancing is going on at City Walk.  Maybe it’s just a weird angle?


Pictures like that are always hard to really get a good idea. Definitely a decent crowd tho.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

rteetz said:


> Pictures like that are always hard to really get a good idea. Definitely a decent crowd tho.



Not seeing very many masks in that pic tho...disappointing.


----------



## Brianstl

butterscotchcollins said:


> Not seeing very many masks in that pic tho...disappointing.


To be honest with you, personally being able to keep proper social distance is more important to me than masks.  I rather quickly pass people not wearing a mask than be stuck within four feet or less of the same group of people with masks for a extended period of time.

The lack of social distancing inside of places at Disney Springs is why I am currently going to avoid it.


----------



## rteetz

butterscotchcollins said:


> Not seeing very many masks in that pic tho...disappointing.


I see two with them down otherwise everyone seems to have them on from what I can see.


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302407660122320896
> I don’t know..... It doesn’t look like a whole lot of social distancing is going on at City Walk.  Maybe it’s just a weird angle?



‘So many noses


----------



## midnight star

Some info from the West coast. 
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/...eDfN111wJU9yXt-UKtSxayLZuh3IiKKF-Q2aY6Dg42a9A


----------



## Pens Fan

Farro said:


> We waited for Home Depot. I needed mums.



The day I waited in a very long line to get into Lowes to buy lump charcoal back in March or April was when I knew our lives were changing - and not for the better.


----------



## Dentam

Checked into AKL, Jambo House side this evening.  Pool view and only a handful of people in the pool by the time we arrived around 6:30.  Thankfully I'd booked us a dinner reservation at Sanaa weeks ago because it was fully booked tonight.  Our waitress told us that AKL, both sides, is also fully booked tonight. 

No message about arranging our own transportation.  We will see what tomorrow brings as we try to make our way over to Epcot!  Just happy to be here now and really enjoyed a practically empty Jambo House.  Kidani Village was definitely a lot busier which makes sense given that's where the majority of the DVC rooms are.


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302407660122320896
> I don’t know..... It doesn’t look like a whole lot of social distancing is going on at City Walk.  Maybe it’s just a weird angle?





rteetz said:


> Pictures like that are always hard to really get a good idea. Definitely a decent crowd tho.


To be fair, I’ve seen and heard a lot of “on the ground” reports from UOR this weekend and it seems there’s definitely not as much “personal space” for each Guest as there is at Disney. The reports over on the UOR forum aren’t much better. Not a lot of one-offs, the feedback has been pretty consistent, especially about yesterday, and their official Twitter account has been trying to do a lot of damage control it seems. Here’s hoping it works out better today.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> To be fair, I’ve seen and heard a lot of “on the ground” reports from UOR this weekend and it seems there’s definitely not as much “personal space” for each Guest as there is at Disney. The reports over on the UOR forum aren’t much better. Not a lot of one-offs, the feedback has been pretty consistent, especially about yesterday, and their official Twitter account has been trying to do a lot of damage control it seems. Here’s hoping it works out better today.


Citywalk has always been an issue,  aggravated by both parks,  at capacity, closing at the same time.  No way this wasn't going to happen. All you can do is control the space between you and the people in front. No way to control what people walking behind you or to the side are doing
If i would've been there i would've left about an before park closing or stick it out inside the park until about an hour later


----------



## ScottFamilyOrlando

Dentam said:


> ResortTV1 stream just started in Epcot.  Jenna mentioned crowds are up already for the holiday weekend but the wait for Soarin' was still only 10 minutes.  I'm sure tomorrow and Sunday will be more but still, not too bad.


I can guarantee that after the storm Friday evening that the wait time for Soarin was no where near 10 minutes. They had 2 lanes of people backed up near the entrance. Got in line for TT just before 8 pm and got on the ride at 9 although 20 minutes was for cleaning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

butterscotchcollins said:


> Not seeing very many masks in that pic tho...disappointing.


I don’t expect to see many masks at the end of the day as I exit any park TBH. Enforcement is darn near impossible because people have nothing to lose. I hope folks keep wearing their masks but if there is one time in the parks it could be an issue em masse it’s on exit.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I see two with them down otherwise everyone seems to have them on from what I can see.


Zooming in also shows more distancing than I expected and that there appear to be numerous folks standing around or waiting for something. And people are walking both directions- I have no desire to be there but that’s not one big crowd of people exiting UO parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Sw now giving this when you park


----------



## yulilin3

Loud and clear


----------



## Ricker182

Any indication Cinderella's Royal Table will get a price reduction because of no character dining?  

I doubt it but haven't seen any pricing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ricker182 said:


> Any indication Cinderella's Royal Table will get a price reduction because of no character dining?
> 
> I doubt it but haven't seen any pricing.


Unknown. I don’t even think we’ve seen the new COVID menu yet?

Personally I think it will because no characters. (Chef Mickey dropped without the characters so not unprecedented.)


----------



## Brianstl

Looks like the parks are pretty busy this morning.


----------



## Dentam

Waiting for a bus to Epcot outside Jambo House. Only two other groups waiting so getting on first bus shouldn't be an issue!

ETA: I was wrong. Ppl already on bus so have to wait for next one. Wait time boards aren't working but driver said they have four buses running this loop so should be here soon.

Still waiting. Multiple buses for all other parks have come and gone. Grr.


----------



## Farro

Hope no one wanted to ride this in October/early November...

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/tomo...refurbishment-extended-through-late-november/


----------



## Wreckem

Another busy day at Universal. Waits are a lot longer than Disney.


----------



## osufeth24

Trying to get into Disney springs and it's absolutely a madhouse. They only orange garage open. Absolutely ridiculous.


The traffic is backed up at least three miles


----------



## Ricker182

gottalovepluto said:


> Unknown. I don’t even think we’ve seen the new COVID menu yet?
> 
> Personally I think it will because no characters. (Chef Mickey dropped without the characters so not unprecedented.)


 
Yeah. Forgot about Chef Mickeys dropping in price.  
I think I'm going to try to snag a reservation for Royal Table if it's cheaper.


----------



## rteetz

Universal at capacity again.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Universal at capacity again.



Looking at the wait times about 45 minutes ago, knew it was only a matter of time


----------



## Mit88

DHS is fully booked for all 3 buckets through next Sunday


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ricker182 said:


> Yeah. Forgot about Chef Mickeys dropping in price.
> I think I'm going to try to snag a reservation for Royal Table if it's cheaper.



and I think they wouldn't need to drop it a ton, as getting to eat in the Castle is still part of the specialness of this.  But $75 for dinner / $62 for breakfast with no characters is a lot.  Drop that to $55 / $42 and I bet people would be ok paying that


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Mit88 said:


> ‘So many noses


I can make out three.  The couple with their masks pulled down and one other guy with nose barely peeking out.  I'm not saying that's ok, but I just don't see "so many."


----------



## rstevens333

A $42 breakfast inside the castle isn't *that* far off of Be Our Guest pricing. Would be a fun way to see the space without feeling like a weirdo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Here are some wait times I saw posted.

They are higher than we have seen but not bad for a "normal" holiday weekend ... BUT not sure about waiting this long on top of shorter hours, not fireworks, no parades, no meet & greets, no shows, etc.

When the biggest "selling point" is the short wait times, I think it doesn't take much for them to feel "too long"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302615145663942661


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here are some wait times I saw posted.
> 
> They are higher than we have seen but not bad for a "normal" holiday weekend ... BUT not sure about waiting this long on top of shorter hours, not fireworks, no parades, no meet & greets, no shows, etc.
> 
> When the biggest "selling point" is the short wait times, I think it doesn't take much for them to feel "too long"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302615145663942661


If this were to continue I think they’d have to add hours or at things to do. By all indications though this is mainly this weekend only.


----------



## Mit88

The wait times would be much longer with FP. Navi and Falcon are probably the only 2 I wouldn’t consider waiting in line for at those times, personally. The others I would, and have


----------



## Brianstl

Those wait times aren’t great, but considering it is the first holiday weekend since reopening they aren’t awful.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Those wait times aren’t great, but considering it is the first holiday weekend since reopening they aren’t awful.



Not at all. It only sucks because park hours are only 10 hours, so to have multiple hour plus long lines isn’t ideal. But its still easily doable to get everything done, especially with no shows


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Mit88 said:


> Not at all. It only sucks because park hours are only 10 hours, so to have multiple hour plus long lines isn’t ideal. But its still easily doable to get everything done, especially with no shows



I feel way worse for the people at Universal this weekend where the *shortest* wait times are comparable to the *longest* ones at WDW.


----------



## one_cat

rteetz said:


> If this were to continue I think they’d have to add hours or at things to do. By all indications though this is mainly this weekend only.


If this were to continue it would prove to Disney that people are willing to pay full prices for a reduced experience.  They can continue to cut hours and expenses without having to worry about impacting revenue.


----------



## Mit88

butterscotchcollins said:


> I feel way worse for the people at Universal this weekend where the *shortest* wait times are comparable to the *longest* ones at WDW.



Imagine having to wait 75 minutes for Red Fish Blue Fish when you can wait 20 minutes for a far superior ride in Magic Carpets of Aladdin


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> If this were to continue it would prove to Disney that people are willing to pay full prices for a reduced experience.  They can continue to cut hours and expenses without having to worry about impacting revenue.



‘That’s the scariest thing. Especially with Chapek in charge.


----------



## Mit88

Long line for the Peoplemover


----------



## Dentam

Epcot is pretty busy. Long line to get into the Mexico pavilion, it wraps down into the service entrance next to the pavilion. So far we've done Mission Space as a walk on, looked in mouse gears and got a margarita at Mexico. In the relaxation station at Akershaus and it is divine! Barely anyone in here, ac, good music playing and a chance to see the inside of this restaurant that we haven't been in for years. Line for Frozen goes over to China outside.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Mit88 said:


> Imagine having to wait 75 minutes for Red Fish Blue Fish when you can wait 20 minutes for a far superior ride in Magic Carpets of Aladdin


Love One Fish, Two Fish


----------



## yulilin3

ugh I'm gonna go ahead and sayt it, I really hate people sometimes. Sea World is honestly the most vocal of all the theme parks in terms of reminding people the rules, showing people the rules, have more Ambassadors patrolling and yet people are just blatantly breaking them, it's so frustrating, and if an outbreak or even just a case gets linked back to SW it'll be the parks fault.
I didn't do any rides just the 2 main shows and some of the animal exhibits and the craft beer festival, it wasn't horribly busy in any of those locations although the food kiosks had longer queues than what I've seen at Epcot so far
So kudos to SW for trying their best and booo to all the idiots who cannot adhere by the rules


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> DHS is fully booked for all 3 buckets through next Sunday


I see some availability for resort guests right now


----------



## Tiggr88

yulilin3 said:


> ugh I'm gonna go ahead and sayt it, I really hate people sometimes. Sea World is honestly the most vocal of all the theme parks in terms of reminding people the rules, showing people the rules, have more Ambassadors patrolling and yet people are just blatantly breaking them, it's so frustrating, and if an outbreak or even just a case gets linked back to SW it'll be the parks fault.
> I didn't do any rides just the 2 main shows and some of the animal exhibits and the craft beer festival, it wasn't horribly busy in any of those locations although the food kiosks had longer queues than what I've seen at Epcot so far
> So kudos to SW for trying their best and booo to all the idiots who cannot adhere by the rules


I'm curious. Are the ambassadors (or other employees) actually saying anything to the non-complying people? Do they need even more ambassadors?


----------



## yulilin3

Tiggr88 said:


> I'm curious. Are the ambassadors (or other employees) actually saying anything to the non-complying people? Do they need even more ambassadors?


they were telling everyone. Like in each stadium they have like 6 Ambassadors and then they have the squad walking around telling people. Some would pull the mask up and some. They definitely don't need more people for that.


----------



## Karin1984

I have just returned from my 2nd visit to Disneyland Paris.
Not much news to report, the 2 shows they had are still cancelled.
More CMs at the hub with signs to remind people to wear their masks, and it was better this time than in July. SAturday it was fairly busy. Today it was quiet.

Due to the laws/quarantines some countries have in place again the Brits and the Germans are not going. Belgians and the Dutch are seriously discouraged to come (and I have to go in a 10 day quarantine now), so the park was very French. Some CMs automatically started in French and shortened their English explanations. My guess is that 90-95% of the guests was French.
Not many people with young children, mainly young adults & adults, friends & couples.

We had many new photospots, Minnie in her Jungle outfit, magic shots with Pocahontas, Olaf, a spot at Dumbo.

There were still some sales going on, got a new dress, the background books on Pirates and on Phantom Manor, and a Pascal & Bruni plushie with a magnet in it to pin it on your shoulder.
We also noticed that DLP doesn't sell the Disney branded masks, they are only available on Disneystore.co.uk/.fr etc. but not in the parks. In the parks they only sell the simple blue ones.

We were approached upon entry for an extensive survey, like last visit, but this time it wasn't about the measures but about our reasons to come and would we have come if... like the shows being cancelled, shops being closed. How many visits did we had in total, how many visits since last October.

Overall, CMs were cheerful and happy. Great atmosphere.  Coco decorations for Halloween were already up, some other Halloween stuff was slowly appearing. It was a good visit 
5 weeks till the next!

Oh  I forgot: Disneyland Paris has put the music of the Lion King Show on Spotify and Apple music. The show is called *Rhythms of the Pride Lands*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> If this were to continue I think they’d have to add hours or at things to do. By all indications though this is mainly this weekend only.



Yeah, I agree - though couldn't they expand the hours just for this weekend (and any other potential high crowd weekends)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I agree - though couldn't they expand the hours just for this weekend (and any other potential high crowd weekends)


I’m sort of surprised they didn’t.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> ugh I'm gonna go ahead and sayt it, I really hate people sometimes. Sea World is honestly the most vocal of all the theme parks in terms of reminding people the rules, showing people the rules, have more Ambassadors patrolling and yet people are just blatantly breaking them, it's so frustrating, and if an outbreak or even just a case gets linked back to SW it'll be the parks fault.
> I didn't do any rides just the 2 main shows and some of the animal exhibits and the craft beer festival, it wasn't horribly busy in any of those locations although the food kiosks had longer queues than what I've seen at Epcot so far
> So kudos to SW for trying their best and booo to all the idiots who cannot adhere by the rules



I struggle to know what they can do beyond like kicking people out, making an example of them ... But even is that in their best interest to be constantly making scenes?


----------



## Marionnette

TheMaxRebo said:


> I struggle to know what they can do beyond like kicking people out, making an example of them ... But even is that in their best interest to be constantly making scenes?


I think it’s a balancing act. How many people are less likely to go to SW if it becomes evident that their mask rules have no teeth? How many are more likely to go if they think that they can get away without complying? Wouldn’t “making an example” of those who ignore the rules send a message to those who think they might be able to get away with it later? To that end, strict enforcement and consequences now could mean that they won’t have to constantly remind guests later.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Pyotr said:


> I don’t know..... It doesn’t look like a whole lot of social distancing is going on at City Walk.  Maybe it’s just a weird angle?


Do you have to exit that way?


----------



## TexasErin

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I think they wouldn't need to drop it a ton, as getting to eat in the Castle is still part of the specialness of this.  But $75 for dinner / $62 for breakfast with no characters is a lot.  Drop that to $55 / $42 and I bet people would be ok paying that



I would gladly jump on CRT at that price. My kids are 17 and 23 and neither one of them want to pose for pictures with characters anymore. I am the only one who wants to go back to the castle. I have been enchanted with all things castle my whole life. It has been several years since we have been there.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I struggle to know what they can do beyond like kicking people out, making an example of them ... But even is that in their best interest to be constantly making scenes?


exactly, there really isn't anything they can do aside from what they are doing. It's so frustrating.


----------



## yulilin3

Anna_Sh said:


> Do you have to exit that way?


yes, it's the only exit unless you are staying in the  resorts that are within walking distance or by boat. Everyone parked in the garage goes that way


----------



## yulilin3

Marionnette said:


> I think it’s a balancing act. How many people are less likely to go to SW if it becomes evident that their mask rules have no teeth? How many are more likely to go if they think that they can get away without complying? Wouldn’t “making an example” of those who ignore the rules send a message to those who think they might be able to get away with it later? To that end, strict enforcement and consequences now could mean that they won’t have to constantly remind guests later.


Not sure that would work at SW, if there's a locals park it is SW. So new visitors are the minority. To make a true impact they would have to kick out a lot of people, maybe 20% of the visitors in one day, I don't think it's likely they will do it.


----------



## Ricker182

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I think they wouldn't need to drop it a ton, as getting to eat in the Castle is still part of the specialness of this.  But $75 for dinner / $62 for breakfast with no characters is a lot.  Drop that to $55 / $42 and I bet people would be ok paying that


I'm all over breakfast in there at $42.  Haven't been in there in 25 years!  

The no characters is a plus for our family.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

JaxDad said:


> I also take offense to this post. Get off your high horse newb.



Fact check..  Not a “newb”  Daisy has been a member 7 years longer then you!  Joined in 2007  lol..   She’s  just not a frequent poster.  Wonder why?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Ricker182 said:


> I'm all over breakfast in there at $42.  Haven't been in there in 25 years!
> 
> The no characters is a plus for our family.


If they run a $42 breakfast, lunch/dinner will definitely price me out. I’m mildly curious, but not that much!


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I see some availability for resort guests right now



‘They must have added, or gotten cancellations because they were not available this morning, to my surprise


----------



## Mit88

Got my first test yesterday since returning home. Getting another one when I receive the results and then another when I receive those results. 3 negative tests and I’ll allow myself out of quarantine. Feel nothing yet day 4 of being back, but could be asymptomatic if I did get it in Florida


----------



## yulilin3

Daisy*Duck*y said:


> As I’m sure you are aware a lot of people refuse to go to sea world. So you’re already dealing with a different group of people than Disney World.
> 
> Of the people I know of who would go to Sea World, they just don’t care about the animals. I would be surprised if they care about other people catching a (possibly) deadly cold.


can only speak for myself. I go to SW, I care about animals and I know the changes that SW has made in their company and with the treatment of animals. I also go to WDW. And I care about other people catching a deadly cold. So I guess I might be the only person out there that goes to both and does care about animals and others safety? I am not a fan of generalization


----------



## princesscinderella

We are having dinner at California Grill this evening.  I know someone asked the other day if the lounge was open.  I can confirm it is not open. They have replaced the club chairs in the area with dining tables to allow for increased capacity.  The bar seating is open however with couples spaced out.


----------



## JaxDad

yulilin3 said:


> can only speak for myself. I go to SW, I care about animals and I know the changes that SW has made in their company and with the treatment of animals. I also go to WDW. And I care about other people catching a deadly cold. So I guess I might be the only person out there that goes to both and does care about animals and others safety? I am not a fan of generalization


Plus SeaWorld does outstanding work in animal rescue and rehabilitation. I had the great pleasure to work with them in my former job, and they were extraordinarily responsive and professional.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> ugh I'm gonna go ahead and sayt it, I really hate people sometimes. Sea World is honestly the most vocal of all the theme parks in terms of reminding people the rules, showing people the rules, have more Ambassadors patrolling and yet people are just blatantly breaking them, it's so frustrating, and if an outbreak or even just a case gets linked back to SW it'll be the parks fault.
> I didn't do any rides just the 2 main shows and some of the animal exhibits and the craft beer festival, it wasn't horribly busy in any of those locations although the food kiosks had longer queues than what I've seen at Epcot so far
> So kudos to SW for trying their best and booo to all the idiots who cannot adhere by the rules



It is only going to get worst, people are flat out worn out and now you have more people going out that said they would wait till no masks.


----------



## Momtothtee

Yay!  21 days (August) in Florida with family,  WDW and Universal.  Negative COVID tests 10 days after. 

Yuck.. 1 week at college and DD has symptoms (101 fever and sore throat) and a confirmation that roommate tested positive. All of us were tested today. Waiting for results.

Disney World.. safer that college.


----------



## Greta

Momtothtee said:


> Yay!  21 days (August) in Florida with family,  WDW and Universal.  Negative COVID tests 10 days after.
> 
> Yuck.. 1 week at college and DD has symptoms (101 fever and sore throat) and a confirmation that roommate tested positive. All of us were tested today. Waiting for results.
> 
> Disney World.. safer that college.


Disney is definitely safer than college!
I am wishing for a speedy recovery for your Daughter and her roommate


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> It is only going to get worst, people are flat out worn out and now you have more people going out that said they would wait till no masks.



The further we get from reopening, the more Disney fans are having less of an issue with wearing a mask as long as they get their fix 

****Need to add this because the 2 times I’ve stated this opinion I’ve gotten responses of “I’m not going until masks are not mandatory”. This is not a one-size-fits-all opinion. This is a general observation that I’ve gathered from asking guests at the parks, to seeing posts on social media*****

There just arent a whole lot of people (actually I havent seen/heard any) that I’ve seen say that once they’ve gotten done with their WDW trip that they’ll never make another trip where they have to wear a mask again. Unless you’re coming from a very cold climate where wearing a mask is an additional piece of clothing to keep you warm, and you’re not used to heat/humidity, the heat+humidity+mask isnt as miserable as you’d assume it is if you havent been.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> The further we get from reopening, the more Disney fans are having less of an issue with wearing a mask as long as they get their fix
> 
> ****Need to add this because the 2 times I’ve stated this opinion I’ve gotten responses of “I’m not going until masks are not mandatory”. This is not a one-size-fits-all opinion. This is a general observation that I’ve gathered from asking guests at the parks, to seeing posts on social media*****
> 
> There just arent a whole lot of people (actually I havent seen/heard any) that I’ve seen say that once they’ve gotten done with their WDW trip that they’ll never make another trip where they have to wear a mask again. Unless you’re coming from a very cold climate where wearing a mask is an additional piece of clothing to keep you warm, and you’re not used to heat/humidity, the heat+humidity+mask isnt as miserable as you’d assume it is if you havent been.



I was more referring to people not following the rules. It’s happening everywhere.

Hard to say how the coming months will go and how many APs will actually renew. We have 2 months left and haven’t gone and not sure we will because for some of us the mask and heat is miserable. And yes I still know many around me that will not go till no masks (2.5 hours away). Also have quite a few that did 1 day trip and are done , those that had passes expired and are waiting till later now to renew. Now that the holiday weekend over will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> I was more referring to people not following the rules. It’s happening everywhere.
> 
> Hard to say how the coming months will go and how many APs will actually renew. We have 2 months left and haven’t gone and not sure we will because for some of us the mask and heat is miserable. And yes I still know many around me that will not go till no masks (2.5 hours away). Also have quite a few that did 1 day trip and are done , those that had passes expired and are waiting till later now to renew. Now that the holiday weekend over will be interesting to see what happens.



Its mask fatigue. Just like quarantine fatigue about 4 weeks into Stay at Home Orders. Some people dont have the willpower to confine to the rules that they dont want to follow. But Disney isnt going to allow guests to dictate that stance. They’re going to continue to tell everyone they see to wear their mask, and wear it correctly if they already arent. There will always be people that arent seen by the powers that be, but I can tell you from experience that they havent let up enforcing the rules. So people that dont like it arent going to be allowed to walk around without a mask just because they’re tired of it


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> The further we get from reopening, the more Disney fans are having less of an issue with wearing a mask as long as they get their fix
> 
> ****Need to add this because the 2 times I’ve stated this opinion I’ve gotten responses of “I’m not going until masks are not mandatory”. This is not a one-size-fits-all opinion. This is a general observation that I’ve gathered from asking guests at the parks, to seeing posts on social media*****
> 
> There just arent a whole lot of people (actually I havent seen/heard any) that I’ve seen say that once they’ve gotten done with their WDW trip that they’ll never make another trip where they have to wear a mask again. Unless you’re coming from a very cold climate where wearing a mask is an additional piece of clothing to keep you warm, and you’re not used to heat/humidity, the heat+humidity+mask isnt as miserable as you’d assume it is if you havent been.



The people that have been going to the parks up until now have been the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans who would go regardless of the situation. 

The fact is that many people won’t go as long as masks are required. 3 of my co-workers, who are just as hardcore as me, cancelled their annual passes due to the mask requirement. Many of our friends in the Tampa area won’t go with the restrictions and masks in place. I cancelled my annual pass and had all my tickets refunded for the year. 


Disney has some difficult divisions to make when the Rona starts to pass. Disney can not survive long term with the parks at 10% capacity.


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> The people that have been going to the parks up until now have been the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans who would go regardless of the situation.
> 
> The fact is that many people won’t go as long as masks are required. 3 of my co-workers, who are just as hardcore as me, cancelled their annual passes due to the mask requirement. Many of our friends in the Tampa area won’t go with the restrictions and masks in place. I cancelled my annual pass and had all my tickets refunded for the year.
> 
> 
> Disney has some difficult divisions to make when the Rona starts to pass. Disney can not survive long term with the parks at 10% capacity.



And I spoke to numerous people down there that said they hadn’t planned on making a trip because of the masks, but decided that they needed Disney. Again, its not a one-size-fits-all. But people are deciding that Disney is more important to them than having to wait until whenever they release the mask rule. It could easily be next July-August, potentially longer, until the mask mandate is lifted at Disney. Disney fans arent known to have that much self control where if its safe, but they have to wear a mask, eventually they’re probably going to decide the trade off is worth it


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> And I spoke to numerous people down there that said they hadn’t planned on making a trip because of the masks, but decided that they needed Disney. Again, its not a one-size-fits-all. But people are deciding that Disney is more important to them than having to wait until whenever they release the mask rule. It could easily be next July-August, potentially longer, until the mask mandate is lifted at Disney. Disney fans arent known to have that much self control where if its safe, but they have to wear a mask, eventually they’re probably going to decide the trade off is worth it



hardcore Disney fans are still not the biggest majority In the park normally. Those are the ones mostly going now.


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> hardcore Disney fans are still not the biggest majority In the park normally. Those are the ones mostly going now.



Never said that. It takes time for things to get back to normal. This was never going to happen overnight. Can’t force people on an airplane during a pandemic. But more people are getting more comfortable. The parks wont be at capacity for weeks straight any time soon, but theres eventually going to be a turning point where people get to a comfort level where they’ll return.


----------



## jlwhitney

Pyotr said:


> The people that have been going to the parks up until now have been the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans who would go regardless of the situation.
> 
> The fact is that many people won’t go as long as masks are required. 3 of my co-workers, who are just as hardcore as me, cancelled their annual passes due to the mask requirement. Many of our friends in the Tampa area won’t go with the restrictions and masks in place. I cancelled my annual pass and had all my tickets refunded for the year.
> 
> 
> Disney has some difficult divisions to make when the Rona starts to pass. Disney can not survive long term with the parks at 10% capacity.



This, same thing in my area. Sure it seems like a lot are going but bottom line is the parks are no where. Near as busy.  My good friend is hardcore Disney goes 1-4 times a month and they aren’t renewing if masks aren’t dropped by feb/March when their passes are up, they have had fun but I they are also finding it won’t be worth the renewal
Cost either. 

your right this is not sustainable for long for Disney. They have also lost a huge portion of people that spend a lot. First timers, families with young kids, the international market.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> Never said that. It takes time for things to get back to normal. This was never going to happen overnight. Can’t force people on an airplane during a pandemic. But more people are getting more comfortable. The parks wont be at capacity for weeks straight any time soon, but theres eventually going to be a turning point where people get to a comfort level where they’ll return.


 
It is not just comfort , it’s financial For many. It’s also gonna take a long time for many to feel comfortable spending that kind of money on a vacation, many won’t be able to for years.


----------



## Dentam

Strong thunderstorms moved through around 6pm or so and Epcot really cleared out after that.  Line for Frozen stayed long though so we skipped that.  Able to get food at a few booths with no wait though.  Boardwalk area has lines for the pizza window and bakery.  Checked into our room and found that we have no hot water in the shower so may be moving rooms if they can't fix it.  Sigh.

Oh, and mask compliance was pretty high - notable exception being a guy directly in front of us in the line for Soarin' who kept putting it around his chin and then just took it off altogether.  CM caught him and he said "I forgot, sorry".  Um, no we watched him put it up only when a CM came into our sightline throughout the line.  Grr.  We just kept two markers between him and us.  There always has to be that one jerk to try to ruin an experience for others.

Other than that, a good but fairly crowded day.  That said, the longest we waited was about 15-20 minutes for Soarin' when it was posted as a 30 min wait.  Others were also shorter than posted wait times and mostly walk ons to 5 or 10 minutes.  Didn't do Frozen like I mentioned and also Test Track was a long wait initially followed by shutting down due to the storms so we didn't do it either.  I should also note that in the Living Seas area there was no social distancing and it was pretty crowded looking into the different aquariums so that would be an area to skip on a crowded day.

AK tomorrow and from looking at the wait times at that park today we feel like it won't be too bad.  Knock on wood.


----------



## KBoopaloo

jlwhitney said:


> This, same thing in my area. Sure it seems like a lot are going but bottom line is the parks are no where. Near as busy.  My good friend is hardcore Disney goes 1-4 times a month and they aren’t renewing if masks aren’t dropped by feb/March when their passes are up, they have had fun but I they are also finding it won’t be worth the renewal
> Cost either.
> 
> your right this is not sustainable for long for Disney. They have also lost a huge portion of people that spend a lot. First timers, families with young kids, the international market.


Right now and for the foreseeable future Disney can’t do anything about the masks anyway because they are under a mandate in Orange County. So it is not a question of Disney making any decisions at all about masks to affect their bottom line - they are following the local mandate which the local authorities have said will likely be in place until at least the end of this year. This isn’t up to Disney. Could they loosen up *where* they require people to wear masks? Sure, a little bit,  but once you start telling people you don’t have to wear them here but you do have to wear them there, you make your employees’ jobs that much harder and make it that much easier for people to skirt the rules. They have to do much less policing when the understanding is that you are expected to wear a mask everywhere. I do think that eventually we will see a ramping down of the masks - maybe having them be required inside shops and restaurants and indoor attractions only - before things become totally mask free at Disney but I think we are at least 3-4 months away from something like that.


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> And I spoke to numerous people down there that said they hadn’t planned on making a trip because of the masks, but decided that they needed Disney. Again, its not a one-size-fits-all. But people are deciding that Disney is more important to them than having to wait until whenever they release the mask rule. It could easily be next July-August, potentially longer, until the mask mandate is lifted at Disney. Disney fans arent known to have that much self control where if its safe, but they have to wear a mask, eventually they’re probably going to decide the trade off is worth it



Yes. There are people deciding to go. But Disney isn’t even reaching their extremely limited capacity. 

I work in the Florida heat and am required to wear a mask at all times and an N95 when I’m in close distance with people. I’m not subjecting my young children to it for a vacation. 

I’m a rule follower. If masks are required at Disney I’m not going. Even if they weren’t, no fireworks, characters, or parades, makes the cost not worth it to me.


----------



## jlwhitney

Pyotr said:


> Yes. There are people deciding to go. But Disney isn’t even reaching their extremely limited capacity.
> 
> I work in the Florida heat and am required to wear a mask at all times and an N95 when I’m in close distance with people. I’m not subjecting my young children to it for a vacation.
> 
> I’m a rule follower. If masks are required at Disney I’m not going. Even if they weren’t, no fireworks, characters, or parades, makes the cost not worth it to me.



Thay is a big reason we won’t go is I have A 7,4 and 2 yo and not forcing them to wear them, let alone the 2 yo where it won’t work. So instead we took our money to legoland this weekend where only 8 and up have to wear and only inside and on rides.Very manageable, but even the few mins in the mask were bad and they allow the gaiters which we used.


----------



## pepperandchips

Mit88 said:


> And I spoke to numerous people down there that said they hadn’t planned on making a trip because of the masks, but decided that they needed Disney. Again, its not a one-size-fits-all. But people are deciding that Disney is more important to them than having to wait until whenever they release the mask rule


Yep. I have a close friend and the patriarch of the family said he’d cancel the trip if the mask requirement was still in effect come trip time. The parents of the grandchildren said they wanted to go because of low waits and patriarch changed tune 180 degrees. 

It’s not just the hardest hardcore Disney fans - these are “once every five years with children”/“once a year with grandchildren” once they were older folks from out of state. People love Disney. It’s a way of life for many many families. Pandemic or no.


----------



## Disney Bobby

jlwhitney said:


> It is not just comfort , it’s financial For many. It’s also gonna take a long time for many to feel comfortable spending that kind of money on a vacation, many won’t be able to for years.



To us, it is even more than that.  We go to Disney for an escape, to relax and get away from the problems of the world for a few days.  It's a feeling that I just don't think will be there with all the craziness.


----------



## jlwhitney

Disney Bobby said:


> To us, it is even more than that.  We go to Disney for an escape, to relax and get away from the problems of the world for a few days.  It's a feeling that I just don't think will be there with all the craziness.



I can agree to that to!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm gonna be completely honest. If we don't see any major reports from guests contracting covid while here this past weekend I honestly don't know what to think about the virus. Don't want to veer the thread into a virus talk and how it's shared or how they can't effectively track the virus acquirement back to a park, but seriously, the amount of people coupled by the lack of social distancing while walking around and mask use, it would be the perfect storm for it.
I also think this is an issue with many locals that might have been visiting the parks since opening, they may have gotten complacent seeing no real spike traced back to the parks, maybe they have slipped the mask off in more than one occasion and haven't been affected so they feel safer as times goes on. 
I'm not that brave, ever since park openings back in June I've visited them all multiple times a week, always wear my mask, I don;t go crazy with using the hand sanitizers that are everywhere but to squirt on some every once in a while and wash my hands right before eating. Thankfully none of my kids that work at the theme parks has gotten it either and I hear stories especially from the Batuuan that make me cringe and hold my breath for no symptoms


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think one of the obstacles for Disney is their stance on masks for pictures.  Every other park allows and even tells you to take the mask off for the picture.  If Disney would use the cm's to make sure the mask gets put on after the picture instead of trying to deny it altogether it would be good pr. 

I've been to just about every other park the last few days and people are so much more willing to wear the mask when the parks are seen as reasonable.  In all the parks we visited the mask compliance was higher the less mask police there was.  Sea World was the worst and they had the most employees out and about for their mask squad.  People just ignored them.  They seemed to think they were obnoxious.    Kennedy space center was the best and they had zero employees out as enforcers.  Universal had what appeared to be managers walking about.  They weren't marked as mask enforcers and they were so pleasant.  I only saw one person ask someone to cover their nose and that was because for the most part people followed the rules on their own.   Of course this is just anecdotal but it's what i noticed over the last 5 days.

And just an aside, we were eating at sea world and we needed a drink refill.  I jumped up to go get it and completely forgot my mask.  It wasn't until i was back at the table that i realized i forgot it.  All that to say it's not always done on purpose. Sometimes a little grace is needed.  Not everyone is trying to skirt the rules.


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> I'm gonna be completely honest. If we don't see any major reports from guests contracting covid while here this past weekend I honestly don't know what to think about the virus. Don't want to veer the thread into a virus talk and how it's shared or how they can't effectively track the virus acquirement back to a park, but seriously, the amount of people coupled by the lack of social distancing while walking around and mask use, it would be the perfect storm for it.
> I also think this is an issue with many locals that might have been visiting the parks since opening, they may have gotten complacent seeing no real spike traced back to the parks, maybe they have slipped the mask off in more than one occasion and haven't been affected so they feel safer as times goes on.
> I'm not that brave, ever since park openings back in June I've visited them all multiple times a week, always wear my mask, I don;t go crazy with using the hand sanitizers that are everywhere but to squirt on some every once in a while and wash my hands right before eating. Thankfully none of my kids that work at the theme parks has gotten it either and I hear stories especially from the Batuuan that make me cringe and hold my breath for no symptoms




There have been cases at all the parks, just nothing hitting the news.  If anything, theyve done a good job at blocking the message.


----------



## yulilin3

New Mouse said:


> There have been cases at all the parks, just nothing hitting the news.  If anything, theyve done a good job at blocking the message.


yeah, I never said there were no cases just not anything major. There's no way to block a major outbreak from one spot. that comes out.


----------



## AmishGuy91

chicagoshannon said:


> I think one of the obstacles for Disney is their stance on masks for pictures.  Every other park allows and even tells you to take the mask off for the picture.  If Disney would use the cm's to make sure the mask gets put on after the picture instead of trying to deny it altogether it would be good pr.



As someone going next week I’d love this and absolutely adhere to the mask policy the rest of the time.  The problem is if you give most people an inch they will take a mile and allowing masks off while pictures will lead to masks being off more elsewhere.


----------



## wp4lf189

Was there in August with a mask—totally enjoyed the experience, going back in October and December! I have no issues with wearing one and might even continue after it’s lifted who knows. Very appreciative of the chance to escape and thankful for the CMs and the experience! Mind your Ps & Qs and all should be good!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

wp4lf189 said:


> Was there in August with a mask—totally enjoyed the experience, going back in October and December! I have no issues with wearing one and might even continue after it’s lifted who knows. Very appreciative of the chance to escape and thankful for the CMs and the experience! Mind your Ps & Qs and all should be good!


Same. Was there in August, going back now in December. No issues, and I personally didn't feel it was less magical, but there were less crowds so that made it feel more magical for us.  I mean look at my avatar, my son and grandboys are the only people on MS after out dinner at BOG at 7. 
Masks didn't bother us a bit. 
Sure I miss the fireworks, we were suckers for dessert parties, so it is a bit sad, but, it is what it is. 
Just remember, the CMs can't see your smile, so do a lot of waving!


----------



## jlwhitney

AmishGuy91 said:


> As someone going next week I’d love this and absolutely adhere to the mask policy the rest of the time.  The problem is if you give most people an inch they will take a mile and allowing masks off while pictures will lead to masks being off more elsewhere.



But that isn't what is happening at other places that do allow it.


----------



## AmishGuy91

jlwhitney said:


> But that isn't what is happening at other places that do allow it.



Is it not though?  I’ve always read Disney has the best mask compliance


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I think one of the obstacles for Disney is their stance on masks for pictures.  Every other park allows and even tells you to take the mask off for the picture.  If Disney would use the cm's to make sure the mask gets put on after the picture instead of trying to deny it altogether it would be good pr.
> 
> I've been to just about every other park the last few days and people are so much more willing to wear the mask when the parks are seen as reasonable.  In all the parks we visited the mask compliance was higher the less mask police there was.  Sea World was the worst and they had the most employees out and about for their mask squad.  People just ignored them.  They seemed to think they were obnoxious.    Kennedy space center was the best and they had zero employees out as enforcers.  Universal had what appeared to be managers walking about.  They weren't marked as mask enforcers and they were so pleasant.  I only saw one person ask someone to cover their nose and that was because for the most part people followed the rules on their own.   Of course this is just anecdotal but it's what i noticed over the last 5 days.
> 
> And just an aside, we were eating at sea world and we needed a drink refill.  I jumped up to go get it and completely forgot my mask.  It wasn't until i was back at the table that i realized i forgot it.  All that to say it's not always done on purpose. Sometimes a little grace is needed.  Not everyone is trying to skirt the rules.


In the beginning the CM were told they could allow people to take their masks off for a quick pic and just to keep an eye that they would put them back on, not sure what or why that guidelines was changed, but I think it happened pretty much when the cases spiked in Florida.
As to your last point, I have back tracked so many times at restaurants, be it going to the restroom or go get a napkin, when I forget the mask, it is just not second nature yet, so I agree it's not always some evil intent to circumvent the rules


----------



## yulilin3

AmishGuy91 said:


> Is it not though?  I’ve always read Disney has the best mask compliance


overall this is correct from my personal experiences. Universal is a close second to Disney, SW is the worst and when I say worst maybe compliance at 85%. 
BUT
I don't think this has anything to do with allowing people to take masks off for pics.


----------



## Farro

New Mouse said:


> There have been cases at all the parks, just nothing hitting the news.  If anything, theyve done a good job at blocking the message.



Just positive cases sure. Cases causing an increase in hospitalizations and death? That would make the news.

Europe is reportedly starting a second wave. France had it's highest day of positives yet.
The difference is this time (so far) their hospitalizations/deaths aren't going up. This is very important and sometimes I think reporting loses sight of that. If the virus mutates to be milder, that's a game-changer in itself.  My thoughts if the virus does become weaker, people will travel again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KBoopaloo said:


> Right now and for the foreseeable future Disney can’t do anything about the masks anyway because they are under a mandate in Orange County. So it is not a question of Disney making any decisions at all about masks to affect their bottom line - they are following the local mandate which the local authorities have said will likely be in place until at least the end of this year. This isn’t up to Disney. Could they loosen up *where* they require people to wear masks? Sure, a little bit,  but once you start telling people you don’t have to wear them here but you do have to wear them there, you make your employees’ jobs that much harder and make it that much easier for people to skirt the rules. They have to do much less policing when the understanding is that you are expected to wear a mask everywhere. I do think that eventually we will see a ramping down of the masks - maybe having them be required inside shops and restaurants and indoor attractions only - before things become totally mask free at Disney but I think we are at least 3-4 months away from something like that.


I think they will continue the all or nothing approach. Anything else is too complicated. As it is people “forget” now  

There was a little chatter about the timeline of masks on the Disneyland side and its funny how much more optimistic folks here are. Like SO much more. Us Californians are just blobs of depression walking around on two legs these days... Many there feel masks will still be required in Nov 2021. Not a typo.

Personally I think it will be company wide health policy so WDW will not drop it until Disneyland does and Disney will be the last of the companies to drop the mask requirement out of caution. And it absolutely will not happen until a majority of the country has been vaccinated. So, I think we’re looking at mandates starting to drop in Summer 2021 if the public accepts the shot. If Disney goes with the “most cautious” of all theme parks approach I think they’ll take Fall 2021 is not out the question.

Wonder how long Masks = No Disney crowd can hold out? I didn’t last long. As soon as opening day was announced I decided I’d deal with it after all


----------



## hertamaniac

Pyotr said:


> The fact is that many people won’t go as long as masks are required. 3 of my co-workers, who are just as hardcore as me, cancelled their annual passes due to the mask requirement. Many of our friends in the Tampa area won’t go with the restrictions and masks in place. I cancelled my annual pass and had all my tickets refunded for the year.



Agreed.  However, we do feel perfectly comfortable visiting Disney Springs for lunch during a weekday.  And yes, we cancelled our AP's partially because of the reason you cited.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> I think one of the obstacles for Disney is their stance on masks for pictures.  Every other park allows and even tells you to take the mask off for the picture.  If Disney would use the cm's to make sure the mask gets put on after the picture instead of trying to deny it altogether it would be good pr.



That would not be good PR. I work in PR. The good PR is photos of guests wearing masks in front of the castle. As many masked photos out there as possible. For Disney, a photo exception would be a nightmare. Disney would not be commended for allowing people to remove masks for photos. They’d be slammed. The BEST thing for Disney to do during this pandemic is to promote every single safety precaution they are taking. The more photos of guests in masks, the better.

People take photos everywhere at Disney parks. They document everything. People would have masks off constantly. People don’t only take photos in certain spots.

It’s hilarious to me how people cannot accept Disney’s stance on this.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they will continue the all or nothing approach. Anything else is too complicated. As it is people “forget” now
> 
> There was a little chatter about the timeline of masks on the Disneyland side and its funny how much more optimistic folks here are. Like SO much more. Us Californians are just blobs of depression walking around on two legs these days... Many there feel masks will still be required in Nov 2021. Not a typo.
> 
> Personally I think it will be company wide health policy so WDW will not drop it until Disneyland does and Disney will be the last of the companies to drop the mask requirement out of caution. And it absolutely will not happen until a majority of the country has been vaccinated. So, I think we’re looking at mandates starting to drop in Summer 2021 if the public accepts the shot. If Disney goes with the “most cautious” of all theme parks approach I think they’ll take Fall 2021 is not out the question.
> 
> Wonder how long Masks = No Disney crowd can hold out? I didn’t last long. As soon as opening day was announced I decided I’d deal with it after all



California sure does seem to be staying the course as far as not lifting any restrictions. Do you know what your state hospitalization rate is? 

Not that it matters I guess. 

I'm sure people would go to Disneyland even if it meant with masks!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Just positive cases sure. Cases causing an increase in hospitalizations and death? That would make the news.
> 
> Europe is reportedly starting a second wave. France had it's highest day of positives yet.
> The difference is this time (so far) their hospitalizations/deaths aren't going up. This is very important and sometimes I think reporting loses sight of that. If the virus mutates to be milder, that's a game-changer in itself.  My thoughts if the virus does become weaker, people will travel again.


I’m gonna give Europe a month before getting optimistic...



Farro said:


> California sure does seem to be staying the course as far as not lifting any restrictions. Do you know what your state hospitalization rate is?
> 
> Not that it matters I guess.
> 
> I'm sure people would go to Disneyland even if it meant with masks!


People flood Downtown Disney on the weekends, I think DL will see a very warm reception on opening. At least on weekends!

All CA data is here


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> *I’m gonna give Europe a month before getting optimistic...*
> 
> 
> People flood Downtown Disney on the weekends, I think DL will see a very warm reception on opening. At least on weekends!
> 
> All CA data is here



Oh sure, but at least it's looking better than last time, for the moment. Even here in Illinois our cases shot up again for past few weeks (maybe over a month?), but hospitalizations never did.


----------



## DCLMP

Farro said:


> Just positive cases sure. Cases causing an increase in hospitalizations and death? That would make the news.
> 
> Europe is reportedly starting a second wave. France had it's highest day of positives yet.
> The difference is this time (so far) their hospitalizations/deaths aren't going up. This is very important and sometimes I think reporting loses sight of that. If the virus mutates to be milder, that's a game-changer in itself.  My thoughts if the virus does become weaker, people will travel again.


I think people would travel if the borders were open. I know a lot of people with trips planned to Cancun and Cabo because it's open to Americans.


----------



## Farro

DCLMP said:


> I think people would travel if the borders were open. I know a lot of people with trips planned to Cancun and Cabo because it's open to Americans.



Yes, that's probably one of the biggest issues.

If hospitalizations really do stay down even if increased positives, hopefully the talk will turn to the virus weakening. Which can hopefully lead to lessening of travel restrictions.

Time will tell.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> That would not be good PR. I work in PR. The good PR is photos of guests wearing masks in front of the castle. As many masked photos out there as possible. For Disney, a photo exception would be a nightmare. Disney would not be commended for allowing people to remove masks for photos. They’d be slammed. The BEST thing for Disney to do during this pandemic is to promote every single safety precaution they are taking. The more photos of guests in masks, the better.
> 
> People take photos everywhere at Disney parks. They document everything. People would have masks off constantly. People don’t only take photos in certain spots.
> 
> It’s hilarious to me how people cannot accept Disney’s stance on this.


I agree with you about the PR side. It is very easy to take a picture with the castle in the background, without a mask and NOT break the rules. For example you can get a picture while sitting in the sleep hollow dining area, the plaza ice cream dining area, the casey's dining area and in the relaxation station area in Tomorrowland, for people that are not familiar with MK they would not know that in these areas you are allowed to take your mask off.  But it is easier on Disney to just say you can't take off your mask for a picture


----------



## Elle23

gottalovepluto said:


> Wonder how long Masks = No Disney crowd can hold out? I didn’t last long. As soon as opening day was announced I decided I’d deal with it after all



Truth. I am pretty sure there is post somewhere on the board saying I would never go to Disney if they required masks. Our trip is in 68 days.


----------



## rteetz

Sharing here since this is a very active thread. The DIS/Dreams/GKTW are in the midst of a 12 hour live show and auction to benefit Give Kids the World. They have already raised $95,000+ just this week alone. There are tons of items to bid on and ways to directly donate. As we all know GKTW has been hit hard by the pandemic and helping them is a big priority of the Disney community.


----------



## Pyotr

hertamaniac said:


> Agreed.  However, we do feel perfectly comfortable visiting Disney Springs for lunch during a weekday.  And yes, we cancelled our AP's partially because of the reason you cited.



I have plans on having dinner at Geyser Point next Saturday. This will be my first time eating out since the pandemic started. Disney is the only place I feel comfortable going to right now. Hotel stay only..no parks.


----------



## xuxa777

yulilin3 said:


> overall this is correct from my personal experiences. Universal is a close second to Disney, SW is the worst and when I say worst maybe compliance at 85%.
> BUT
> I don't think this has anything to do with allowing people to take masks off for pics.


Check out Busch Gardens


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Elle23 said:


> Truth. I am pretty sure there is post somewhere on the board saying I would never go to Disney if they required masks. Our trip is in 68 days.



I know I said it lol, that we would wait them out.

Now I am not entering the US for the foreseeable future unless something changes whether or not I’m allowed but that is not a Disney issue. These last few months have taught me that the masks themselves are NBD and my entire family would have no issue wearing them. If they stick around as the norm in certain situations I wouldn’t be mad.


----------



## hereforthechurros

The issue with 80-90% mask compliance is that it sounds high, but in reality if one or two people for every 10 isn’t taking it seriously, it does start to create an issue as crowds grow. Disney requires masks because there is no way to guarantee distancing at any point. Not only that but those not following rules in the parks probably aren’t following them outside of the parks, meaning they’re more at risk of catching/spreading it.

Here’s to hoping no large outbreaks come from this weekend or as crowds increase! With schools back in session across the country we need to be even more mindful, in my opinion


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> The issue with 80-90% mask compliance is that it sounds high, but in reality if one or two people for every 10 isn’t taking it seriously, it does start to create an issue as crowds grow. Disney requires masks because there is no way to guarantee distancing at any point. Not only that but those not following rules in the parks probably aren’t following them outside of the parks, meaning they’re more at risk of catching/spreading it.
> 
> Here’s to hoping no large outbreaks come from this weekend or as crowds increase! With schools back in session across the country we need to be even more mindful, in my opinion



I am doubtful any increase in cases within the next several weeks would be attributed to any theme park.  As has been described from past holidays so far this year (Memorial Day, Independence Day) any outbreaks would be generally attributed as a post-holiday spike, which in this case would be Labor Day.  And with universities/colleges/schools starting up before and after the holiday, this would spread the blame around in that direction.  I think the only way any Florida theme parks could come under fire is if Florida itself has a big spike before the end of the month.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> The issue with 80-90% mask compliance is that it sounds high, but in reality if one or two people for every 10 isn’t taking it seriously, it does start to create an issue as crowds grow. Disney requires masks because there is no way to guarantee distancing at any point. Not only that but those not following rules in the parks probably aren’t following them outside of the parks, meaning they’re more at risk of catching/spreading it.
> 
> Here’s to hoping no large outbreaks come from this weekend or as crowds increase! With schools back in session across the country we need to be even more mindful, in my opinion



‘You’re exactly right. People that see others “Getting away with” not wearing their mask in the parks, taking pictures, drinking and eating while walking, etc are going to think “If they’re doing it, I’m going to do it” type of mentality. That’s not everyone, like I didn’t see people without their mask on and think that it was fine to take mine off because others were. But people that didn’t want to wear one in the first place will begin to have that mentality to try and push the boundaries.

I’m sure the 80-90% compliance is in reference to guests that weren’t in the eye line of CMs because the CMs I saw werent letting that fly. And they’re not kind if they need to tell you twice. They’re not rude or obnoxious, but they’re very stern to those trying to skirt the rules. Unfortunately a CM isnt paired with every guest or every party to make sure they’re following guidelines at all times, so some will slip through until they encounter a CM. But out of the line of sight, they can’t keep on top of every guest. Its up to the guests to take some responsibility as well


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I know I said it lol, that we would wait them out.
> 
> Now I am not entering the US for the foreseeable future unless something changes whether or not I’m allowed but that is not a Disney issue. These last few months have taught me that the masks themselves are NBD and my entire family would have no issue wearing them. If they stick around as the norm in certain situations I wouldn’t be mad.



‘I was never in the wait it out group, but I was definitely one that thought it would impede on my experience to deal with a mask, the heat, potentially dehydration, the running around, etc. and that concern grew as the trip got closer. But after day 2 of Vero, it had little to no impact on me.

But I’m also 32 years old with no children. So my experience is much easier because I’m not dealing with children that are more hesitant to wear one, and I kind of forget that aspect of the situation when I say “Don’t worry about it, the masks aren’t that bad”


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, I never said there were no cases just not anything major. There's no way to block a major outbreak from one spot. that comes out.


But with tracing of cases still not really happening in FL how would anyone know the difference between a big outbreak and an isolated case?


----------



## anthony2k7

AmishGuy91 said:


> As someone going next week I’d love this and absolutely adhere to the mask policy the rest of the time.  The problem is if you give most people an inch they will take a mile and allowing masks off while pictures will lead to masks being off more elsewhere.


People take pictures everywhere at disney.  That's surely part of the issue.


----------



## Mit88

Sounds like the Soundstages and MIB tents MAY be used for houses in October. It would line up with the extremely long waits for Shrek if one of the theaters was closed.


----------



## anthony2k7

jlwhitney said:


> But that isn't what is happening at other places that do allow it.


But do they actually allow it in their rules? Or are they just not enforcing the rules as well as Disney?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> ‘I was never in the wait it out group, but I was definitely one that thought it would impede on my experience to deal with a mask, the heat, potentially dehydration, the running around, etc. and that concern grew as the trip got closer. But after day 2 of Vero, it had little to no impact on me.
> 
> But I’m also 32 years old with no children. So my experience is much easier because I’m not dealing with children that are more hesitant to wear one, and I kind of forget that aspect of the situation when I say “Don’t worry about it, the masks aren’t that bad”



At this point I feel like the biggest issue with masks outdoors in warm climates is tan lines, lol.

Honestly, my kids have done really well too. Some kids despise wearing pants for example (we know a boy like this), so his mom tried out dozens of different kinds of pants until she found a pair he liked, bought multiple and future sizes too. Masks are a little like that especially for neurotypical kids. They’ll for the most part adapt and learn if they have to with some trial and error and work.

Forget Disney, tons of kids have to get used to wearing them daily at school.


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> But do they actually allow it in their rules? Or are they just not enforcing the rules as well as Disney?



We were in TN and Dollywood stated when taking photos. Other parks even when pekple
Ask they get the green light. Disney it’s mainly just photopass thay is strict with it because the bottom line is there are ton of pics still being taking without masks on. I see it all the time from friends that are going on FB.


----------



## rteetz

I suggest we stick to theme park ops here and not so much Covid cases.


----------



## one_cat

80 minute wait for Frozen.  It’s definitely looking more normal for crowds.


----------



## osufeth24

one_cat said:


> 80 minute wait for Frozen.  It’s definitely looking more normal for crowds.



Not sure if because less rides or what, but looking over the entire weekend, it seemed Epcot had the highest wait times out of all the parks.


----------



## Mit88

But with the amount of food options at Epcot you’d imagine that those would offset additional rides. So imo it probably evens out, or at least comes close to evening out. It’s strange that with what seems to be more out-of-State guests this weekend that it would be Epcot that they chose. DHS seemed to be as crowded as any other Fri-Sat. Animal Kingdom seemed to have picked up as well. It’ll go back to “normal” post covid crowds this upcoming weekend.


----------



## MonorailPrincess

Vern60 said:


> As coronavirus affects the park experience I'm hoping this is appropriate in this thread.
> 
> 8 day trip with 7 day park tickets, which park should be the 1 time visit?
> 
> I'm thinking HS, but the last time I visited was before Star Wars land ... I have ridden slinky dog dash though. So even though what, 3 new rides if you include Mick n Minnies Runaway Railway, I'm worried about hassle of getting boarding passes to ROTR and such.
> I know a lot of folks might vote Epcot with all the construction, but it's always been one of my favorites and I just love World Showcase, and yes, Animal Kingdom but now with Pandora and .... hmmmm, what are some other thoughts on this?
> Sure wish park hopper was available! Oh, nothing set in stone but potential timeframe would be Christmas week.


  You seem to know the parks, what you like etc, so don't  rely on us.  Honestly, if I had an 8 day trip right now I would do MK twice, other parks once, and then 3 resort/DS days.  If you geg there early you can easily do everything in a day, so it's really more about where you just like to hang out.


----------



## always

I just started watching Resort TV1's live stream from MK and they tapped in to Thunder Mountain. Are they using a virtual queue? Both sides of the line open.


----------



## yulilin3

always said:


> I just started watching Resort TV1's live stream from MK and they tapped in to Thunder Mountain. Are they using a virtual queue? Both sides of the line open.


Either they have a das card or they have a recovery fp


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> Forget Disney, tons of kids have to get used to wearing them daily at school.



3 months ago, I could not fathom making my kids (4 and 5) wear a mask all day at WDW.

Now my kindergartener happily puts on her mask and skips into her classroom, keeps it on all day with no problems and no complaints. Not even a mention of it. My 4 year old has also adjusted to masks very well. They would have no trouble in the parks. Still not going anytime soon, but it has nothing to do with concerns about my kids wearing masks.

Many kids we know are adjusting to masks better than their parents are


----------



## Brianstl

Tom Bricker’s take on the holiday weekend at WDW.
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/labor-day-weekend-disney-world-report-crowdpocalypse-no/


----------



## Pyotr

MickeyWaffles said:


> 3 months ago, I could not fathom making my kids (4 and 5) wear a mask all day at WDW.
> 
> Now my kindergartener happily puts on her mask and skips into her classroom, keeps it on all day with no problems and no complaints. Not even a mention of it. My 4 year old had also adjusted to masks very well. They would have no trouble in the parks. Still not going anytime soon, but it has nothing to do with concerns about my kids wearing masks.
> 
> Many kids we know are adjusting to masks better than their parents are



My daughter is two and a half. It was a struggle to have her wear one for a 20 minute doctors appointment. My older two children (16, 8) aren’t an issue. If Disney brought back the fireworks, parades, and raised the mask requirement to 4+, I would consider going. 

I’d much rather have the Rona gone and life back to normal.


----------



## Tiggr88

Brianstl said:


> Tom Bricker’s take on the holiday weekend at WDW.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/labor-day-weekend-disney-world-report-crowdpocalypse-no/


Thought this was interesting from the article considering how much conversation there was on the differences between the Disney & Universal approaches way back when. 

"Here’s where I need to admit that I was wrong. For weeks, I advocated for Universal Orlando’s regular entry and against theme park reservations. My argument was that Disney Park Pass would seldom be necessary, and instead add unnecessary friction to the process that would discourage visitors and further suppress attendance. (Sarah never agreed with me, for what it’s worth.)

That argument remains valid, but this weekend lays bare the pitfalls to such an approach. Disney Park Pass might be overly conservative and a hassle, but it underscores how Walt Disney World is emphasizing safety right now. Without question, Disney could see higher attendance and make more money by simply using a first-come, first-served system."


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> My daughter is two and a half. It was a struggle to have her wear one for a 20 minute doctors appointment. My older two children (16, 8) aren’t an issue. If Disney brought back the fireworks, parades, and raised the mask requirement to 4+, I would consider going.
> 
> *I’d much rather have the Rona gone and life back to normal.*



so would everyone...


back to the topic of this thread...

I have been in and out of here all weekend but it looks as though DFB posted some pics of the inside of Casey’s with some social distancing queue numbers. And I’m very excited about what that could mean - they saw that at Gastons before the official announcement soooo maybeee SOOON??


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> Tom Bricker’s take on the holiday weekend at WDW.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/labor-day-weekend-disney-world-report-crowdpocalypse-no/


Thanks for sharing. I don’t think many people were claiming crowdpacolypse but more wondering if capacity was raised, what holiday crowds would look like, how Disney would handle it. Appreciate the data and the hammering home of the point that pictures just don’t tell the whole story right now.


----------



## karen4546

Will someone point me in the right direction to the "re-opening" list of resorts, restaurants, etc. 

TIA


----------



## andyman8

karen4546 said:


> Will someone point me in the right direction to the "re-opening" list of resorts, restaurants, etc.
> 
> TIA


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
If you scroll down to the section with the blue background, you'll see links to various pages (Resort Hotels, Dining, etc...) that will tell you what hotels and restaurants are open as well as what other experiences and amenities are available and unavailable right now.


----------



## Vern60

MrsBooch said:


> so would everyone...
> 
> 
> back to the topic of this thread...
> 
> I have been in and out of here all weekend but it looks as though DFB posted some pics of the inside of Casey’s with some social distancing queue numbers. And I’m very excited about what that could mean - they saw that at Gastons before the official announcement soooo maybeee SOOON??


This would make me happy if they opened it. Especially since I went ahead and scheduled a trip over Christmas week. I'm hoping we slowly hear more and more things opening, yay.
I do think though, the big 2 I want are not going to happen, but here's to hoping!
1. Epcot's candlelight processional
2. Remy's
And for a bonus 3rd, longer evening hours!


----------



## Vern60

Brianstl said:


> Tom Bricker’s take on the holiday weekend at WDW.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/labor-day-weekend-disney-world-report-crowdpocalypse-no/


I read his blog often. I think he has some good content and seems to keep things up to date. I also seem to agree with his viewpoint more often than not. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> I have been in and out of here all weekend but it looks as though DFB posted some pics of the inside of Casey’s with some social distancing queue numbers. And I’m very excited about what that could mean - they saw that at Gastons before the official announcement soooo maybeee SOOON??


It's hard to tell honestly. A number of locations without reopening dates set have their social distancing protocols already set up (YS for example), but with the situation so fluid and Disney seemingly calling off and on reopenings left and right, it's hard to know for sure. Most of the indoor shows, for example, have had their social distancing protocols set up since basically the parks reopened but those shows still haven't come back (even though most of us, and even some of the performers, thought they'd be back by Labor Day). It's all just so up in the air.

That said, I've seen some reports/concerns that Disney wouldn't open Casey's and the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor for a while explicitly because of social distancing. I can't speak for the Parlor, but I know there has absolutely been discussions about how Casey's would operate to accommodate social distancing. There's a plan to do it, so it's just a matter of when the powers at be feel like it would be financially viable (here's hoping soon!).


----------



## Dentam

We did AK today and had a great time!  I posted a full report on the "Here Now & Just Back" thread.  We were able to do everything we wanted to today after arriving at 11am.  Saved the Pandora area for the last hour and a half and did Navi with a 15 minute wait and then FoP twice in a row with a 10 minute wait first time and just the time it took to walk through the line the second time. 

Happy to have gotten through the holiday weekend without too much of the craziness we had feared.  Mass exodus of people from the Boardwalk as we were leaving this morning, so we think parks will really be clearing out after today if that was any indicator.

HS tomorrow!


----------



## anthony2k7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303263361401065473
Looks like DLP have officially given up on their attempts to run live shows.


----------



## chicagoshannon

anthony2k7 said:


> But do they actually allow it in their rules? Or are they just not enforcing the rules as well as Disney?


All of the other parks photographers actually tell you you can take the mask off for photos.


----------



## chicagoshannon

always said:


> I just started watching Resort TV1's live stream from MK and they tapped in to Thunder Mountain. Are they using a virtual queue? Both sides of the line open.


I didn't watch but if they had their friend Maria with them, she had a das.


----------



## anthony2k7

chicagoshannon said:


> All of the other parks photographers actually tell you you can take the mask off for photos.


Seems a bad idea to me, people may assume they can take them off for their own photos as well then which they then take any and everywhere


----------



## chicagoshannon

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems a bad idea to me, people may assume they can take them off for their own photos as well then which they then take any and everywhere


You can take them off for your own photo.  It's not a big deal.  Takes only a second for a photo.  I posted about all of our days in the here now and just back thread if you would like a more detailed account of all the parks around the area.


----------



## yulilin3

first day of new park hours, lets see how it goes. I'll be at MK tomorrow and DHS on Thursday for rope drop both days if anyone wants to watch live
Just a reminder of the new hours
 Magic Kingdom Park: 9 a.m.-6 p.m. EPCOT: 11 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 10 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: 9 a.m.-5 p.m.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

yulilin3 said:


> first day of new park hours, lets see how it goes. I'll be at MK tomorrow and DHS on Thursday for rope drop both days if anyone wants to watch live
> Just a reminder of the new hours
> Magic Kingdom Park: 9 a.m.-6 p.m. EPCOT: 11 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 10 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: 9 a.m.-5 p.m.



I’ll be at MK today - 8:10 YC bus stop has about a dozen people waiting already. Not anticipating a ton of crowds - probably a bit busier than pre-LD last week but given how the weekend went I am feeling optimistic!


----------



## FinnsMom7

Sorry if this was shared previously, or has since changed since reopening but how is Universal handling park capacity and denying entry?  I have a possible Oct Disney trip and made the necessary park reservations so I know if that trip happens I am ok.  But for my possible Nov Universal trip, if we get there (fly in late no park until next AM) with tickets purchased before arriving can we be denied entry? I know the hotels are easy enough to cancel the day before but my concern is we fly down and our 3rd day we go to the parks and BAM entry denied due to reaching capacity.


----------



## osufeth24

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry if this was shared previously, or has since changed since reopening but how is Universal handling park capacity and denying entry?  I have a possible Oct Disney trip and made the necessary park reservations so I know if that trip happens I am ok.  But for my possible Nov Universal trip, if we get there (fly in late no park until next AM) with tickets purchased before arriving can we be denied entry? I know the hotels are easy enough to cancel the day before but my concern is we fly down and our 3rd day we go to the parks and BAM entry denied due to reaching capacity.



unless it's a holiday you most likely won't have any trouble.

I think the only time US and IOA have reached capacity is this past weekend, and occasionally on a Saturday for a few hours.  And even then, usually doesn't reach capacity until a few hours into the day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Vern60 said:


> This would make me happy if they opened it. Especially since I went ahead and scheduled a trip over Christmas week. I'm hoping we slowly hear more and more things opening, yay.
> I do think though, the big 2 I want are not going to happen, but here's to hoping!
> 1. Epcot's candlelight processional
> 2. Remy's
> And for a bonus 3rd, longer evening hours!



I think your #1 has a very low chance of happening - at least in its traditional format.  Maybe they could do sort of a cavalcade of singers and stuff?  Like literally a procession?

As for Rat, I think that is all but ready to go - up to Disney to figure out when they can/want it to open so I think not impossible they open it to have something else to take people over holidays but who knows


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> first day of new park hours, lets see how it goes. I'll be at MK tomorrow and DHS on Thursday for rope drop both days if anyone wants to watch live
> Just a reminder of the new hours
> Magic Kingdom Park: 9 a.m.-6 p.m. EPCOT: 11 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Hollywood Studios: 10 a.m.-7 p.m. Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: 9 a.m.-5 p.m.



I am interested to see how transportation works now with 2 parks opening at 9 and two closing at 7


----------



## FinnsMom7

osufeth24 said:


> unless it's a holiday you most likely won't have any trouble.
> 
> I think the only time US and IOA have reached capacity is this past weekend, and occasionally on a Saturday for a few hours.  And even then, usually doesn't reach capacity until a few hours into the day


Thanks! I am hopeful that it stays that way... just seems longer things are reopened the more people are ready and willing to go back so crowds in general are more than first few months of opening.  With limited park hours we plan to get there at opening each day anyway but with no guarantee like Disney just adds an uncertainty to an already stressful planning situation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FinnsMom7 said:


> Sorry if this was shared previously, or has since changed since reopening but how is Universal handling park capacity and denying entry?  I have a possible Oct Disney trip and made the necessary park reservations so I know if that trip happens I am ok.  But for my possible Nov Universal trip, if we get there (fly in late no park until next AM) with tickets purchased before arriving can we be denied entry? I know the hotels are easy enough to cancel the day before but my concern is we fly down and our 3rd day we go to the parks and BAM entry denied due to reaching capacity.



Are you staying at a Universal Hotel?  They say they give those guests "priority access" so you shouldn't have an issue


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are you staying at a Universal Hotel?  They say they give those guests "priority access" so you shouldn't have an issue


I was about to ask that.
In any case November won't see the parks reaching capacity at all, unless maybe Thanksgiving week?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> All of the other parks photographers actually tell you you can take the mask off for photos.



Well, thank goodness Disney isn’t like all the other parks. Good for them. If you can’t see how allowing guests to remove masks for any photo they want to take whenever they want is problematic, I don’t know what to tell you. Disney operations will always set the standard and make CM & guest safety a top priority. So, masks in pictures.


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems a bad idea to me, people may assume they can take them off for their own photos as well then which they then take any and everywhere



Other parks don't care if you take them off for a quick picture since you are stationary. Its really not much different then stepping aside to drink so water.


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris has announced that the two shows, Jungle Book Jive and Rhythm of the Pridelands will not return  
They are investigating what to do with the new Disney Junior show that was about to open soon.  

Rhythm of the Pridelands only played for a week before getting cancelled when cast members tested positive, and the entire cast of the show had to go into quarantine. 
Jungle Book Jive never even started before a cast member tested positive.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jlwhitney said:


> Other parks don't care if you take them off for a quick picture since you are stationary. Its really not much different then stepping aside to drink so water.



But why does it matter? Why is it worth even discussing? Disney has set their policy. They’re not going to change it because the other parks are allowing mask removal for photos. Disney has a masks in photos rule. They clearly have a reason for doing it. Accept it and move on.


----------



## FinnsMom7

yulilin3 said:


> I was about to ask that.
> In any case November won't see the parks reaching capacity at all, unless maybe Thanksgiving week?


We moved from Aventura to the DoubleTree offsite since the only option was to move us to CBBR which we didn't want.  The rate at the DoubleTree was so good I couldn't refuse adding a night LOL.  We fly in the Wednesday the week before Thanksgiving, park days would be Thurs - Sunday flying home the Monday of Thanksgiving week.  So I am hoping the first two days are "slow" and then weekend is a little more crowded but still better than normal levels and that we are leaving just before the real holiday rush comes.


----------



## Mit88

jlwhitney said:


> Other parks don't care if you take them off for a quick picture since you are stationary. Its really not much different then stepping aside to drink so water.



Universal and Sea World still allow guests to smoke in their parks. Disney is run by Disney. They have their own rules and regulations. Other parks have their own rules and regulations. If Disney said you can only enter a park on tuesdays with a yellow polka dot shirt, you’d have to wear a yellow polka dot shirt on tuesdays.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A


----------



## yulilin3

FinnsMom7 said:


> We moved from Aventura to the DoubleTree offsite since the only option was to move us to CBBR which we didn't want.  The rate at the DoubleTree was so good I couldn't refuse adding a night LOL.  We fly in the Wednesday the week before Thanksgiving, park days would be Thurs - Sunday flying home the Monday of Thanksgiving week.  So I am hoping the first two days are "slow" and then weekend is a little more crowded but still better than normal levels and that we are leaving just before the real holiday rush comes.


you'll be fine, enjoy your trip


----------



## yulilin3

not huge news but CM are now allowed company issued cooling towels onstage, in case you see some CM wearing them.
I was at Sea World on Sunday and was surprised they also allow their Ambassadors to wear the neck fans


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A



I can attest to this.  Even though I'm local, once a plan was made a few months ago for a couple of my friends to come down to visit in 2 weeks and stay on property, I  became much more happier.  I had something to look forward to, and was planning things out, which gave me something to do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> This would make me happy if they opened it. Especially since I went ahead and scheduled a trip over Christmas week. I'm hoping we slowly hear more and more things opening, yay.
> I do think though, the big 2 I want are not going to happen, but here's to hoping!
> 1. Epcot's candlelight processional
> 2. Remy's
> And for a bonus 3rd, longer evening hours!


I think you have a shot at longer holiday hours and Remy’s

The candlelight processional is not possible.


----------



## yulilin3

new skyliner hours 9am to 8:30pm
monorail express and resort 8am to 7pm


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> new skyliner hours 9am to 8:30pm
> monorail express and resort 8am to 7pm


The monorail resort line closing at 7pm has to be disappointing for MK resort people hoping to travel between hotels for dinner. And what about people who go for dinner at MK after closing?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The Candlelight Processional could be modified and turned into a cavalcade style procession with the story being told over the park speakers... social distancing marking on the ground & a limited route so as not to impede the pedestrian flow. 

Strolling carolers are a possibility as well.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A



I like this! I like this!

It's a first step, encouraging those who are comfortable that yes, it's okay to start planning that trip. 
Let's go there!


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> The monorail resort line closing at 7pm has to be disappointing for MK resort people hoping to travel between hotels for dinner. And what about people who go for dinner at MK after closing?


I'm assuming buses will be available


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> I think you have a shot at longer holiday hours and Remy’s
> 
> The candlelight processional is not possible.



I think they will hold off on Remy just like Busch Gardens is holding off on Gwazi and Universal will hold off on Velocicoaster. Now is not the time to release anything new. Wait until this passes and have something exciting to draw people back.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> The monorail resort line closing at 7pm has to be disappointing for MK resort people hoping to travel between hotels for dinner. And what about people who go for dinner at MK after closing?



Well, when the GF walkway opens, you can walk to all 3 resorts. Work off those calories!


----------



## yulilin3

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The Candlelight Processional could be modified and turned into a cavalcade style procession with the story being told over the park speakers... social distancing marking on the ground & a limited route so as not to impede the pedestrian flow.
> 
> Strolling carolers are a possibility as well.


one of the reasons that Tapestry of Nations stopped operating is because it would bring walking around WS to a halt, I don't think this idea would work. Plus singing while walking is pretty hard, especially choir music


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Disneyland Paris has announced that the two shows, Jungle Book Jive and Rhythm of the Pridelands will not return
> They are investigating what to do with the new Disney Junior show that was about to open soon.
> 
> Rhythm of the Pridelands only played for a week before getting cancelled when cast members tested positive, and the entire cast of the show had to go into quarantine.
> Jungle Book Jive never even started before a cast member tested positive.


They need masks. There isn't any other way live shows will be safe unless all performers have masks on.


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> I think they will hold off on Remy just like Busch Gardens is holding off on Gwazi and Universal will hold off on Velocicoaster. Now is not the time to release anything new. Wait until this passes and have something exciting to draw people back.



I think Remy will open by Spring Break.


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> I think they will hold off on Remy just like Busch Gardens is holding off on Gwazi and Universal will hold off on Velocicoaster. Now is not the time to release anything new. Wait until this passes and have something exciting to draw people back.



I don't agree at all - if that was the case they would have postponed the construction as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Well, when the GF walkway opens, you can walk to all 3 resorts. Work off those calories!


I cannot wait, I'm going to GF on the 21st in hopes that the walkway is open as rumored


----------



## anthony2k7

jlwhitney said:


> Other parks don't care if you take them off for a quick picture since you are stationary. Its really not much different then stepping aside to drink so water.


There will always be grey areas to that rule though. Vloggers will claim they need their masks off next. People taking masks off for photos inside attractions queues as well. Nope, far better to have simple clear rule like disney has.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I cannot wait, I'm going to GF on the 21st in hopes that the walkway is open as rumored


I hope the boats are too!


----------



## anthony2k7

Pyotr said:


> I think they will hold off on Remy just like Busch Gardens is holding off on Gwazi and Universal will hold off on Velocicoaster. Now is not the time to release anything new. Wait until this passes and have something exciting to draw people back.


Yeah but Gwazi has other issues like Busch paying up to clear the construction liens - I haven't heard that being resolved yet?

Hopefully Disney and Universal don't have that issue delaying them!


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The Candlelight Processional could be modified and turned into a cavalcade style procession with the story being told over the park speakers... social distancing marking on the ground & a limited route so as not to impede the pedestrian flow.
> 
> Strolling carolers are a possibility as well.


That’s a no on maskless singers strolling a theme park. (And Disney ABSOLUTELY refuses masks on performers.)


----------



## Brianstl

MrsBooch said:


> I don't agree at all - if that was the case they would have postponed the construction as well.


I think Universal will open Velocicoaster when it is ready and staff is trained.  I think Disney will most likely hold off on Remy.


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> I think Universal will open Velocicoaster when it is ready and staff is trained.  I think Disney will most likely hold off on Remy.



What velocicoaster


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I can attest to this.  Even though I'm local, once a plan was made a few months ago for a couple of my friends to come down to visit in 2 weeks and stay on property, I  became much more happier.  I had something to look forward to, and was planning things out, which gave me something to do.



I think even just having something there, even if not a super active plan can help.   I know once we got booked our trip for October 2021, even though way off and so much in the iar, just having that as something more concrete it made me feel better


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Well, when the GF walkway opens, you can walk to all 3 resorts. Work off those calories!


I think that will actually be quite a nice option after a lovely meal. 

However in an effort to uphold my reputation here of being negative - is there an increased risk of gators out on that path late at night?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I like this! I like this!
> 
> It's a first step, encouraging those who are comfortable that yes, it's okay to start planning that trip.
> Let's go there!



[the other side] how dare Disney encourage this!  It is not safe to travel at all - this is all corporate greed.  Shame Disney, shame!!!!


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s a no on maskless singers strolling a theme park. (And Disney ABSOLUTELY refuses masks on performers.)


Outdoors, at least 6ft from others.... its probably safe but I suspect Disney won't want to take the risk.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> I think they will hold off on Remy just like Busch Gardens is holding off on Gwazi and Universal will hold off on Velocicoaster. Now is not the time to release anything new. Wait until this passes and have something exciting to draw people back.



I think they might, but they also could open Rat sooner than what the other parsk are doing ... they do have other new things to come.  Like if Guardians still can/will opne in 2021 do they want both new EPCOT attractions openign close to each other?  Or willt hey want to space out Rat, Guardians, Tron, etc.?  If so, that could push them to open Rat sooner, especially if there are signs pointing to increased travel, maybe less likely for winter 2nd wave of Covid, etc.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Its mask fatigue. Just like quarantine fatigue about 4 weeks into Stay at Home Orders. Some people dont have the willpower to confine to the rules that they dont want to follow. But Disney isnt going to allow guests to dictate that stance. They’re going to continue to tell everyone they see to wear their mask, and wear it correctly if they already arent. There will always be people that arent seen by the powers that be, but I can tell you from experience that they havent let up enforcing the rules. So people that dont like it arent going to be allowed to walk around without a mask just because they’re tired of it


Call it out for what it is, it’s selfishness


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> [the other side] how dare Disney encourage this!  It is not safe to travel at all - this is all corporate greed.  Shame Disney, shame!!!!


Of course there is an element of corporate greed to it. It makes guests happy, but even more so it makes Disney happy knowing guests are planning to maximise there spend at Disney and Disney gets lots of planning data to cost save with


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s a no on maskless singers strolling a theme park. (And Disney ABSOLUTELY refuses masks on performers.)


singers already faint in every show when just standing there, walking around and singing is just not doable (aside from the obvious mask issue) plus the real impact of that show is the choir and the orchestra and the live element


----------



## JaxDad

anthony2k7 said:


> I think that will actually be quite a nice option after a lovely meal.
> 
> However in an effort to uphold my reputation here of being negative - is there an increased risk of gators out on that path late at night?


I think it will be okay, as long as the gators wear masks and, more importantly, practice social distancing.


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> They need masks. There isn't any other way live shows will be safe unless all performers have masks on.


I'm not sure if I fully agree with that. But this is mainly based that in my country (NL) theaters have restarted. Granted most are small intimate shows (Stand up comedy, small bands), big musical shows are still out, but one has restarted already and another show will follow soon. Audiences are limited and the first show has made some changes in their staging. I haven't heard anything yet about shows being cancelled due to infections of cast/crew.

I am more wondering if Disneyland Paris was careful in their training facilities, how/if the cast members got tested. For Jungle Book Jive the performance space was going to be huge and outdoors. There is plenty of space on stage for the cast to stay at least 6 ft away from each other. Except for one singer at the end, the majority of the show has pre-recorded singers. Maybe there wasn't a lot of space backstage for the cast to socially distance. Poor ventilation in the training facilities, maybe. 

Other question is: Could Disneyland Paris ask their cast members to isolate themselves while they were in this show? I mean, when the cast went home after a day of work, they should stay at home, not go out unless necessary. Maybe DLP has asked this, but in reality that was undoable.


----------



## Dentam

Boarding group 40! Hopefully all goes smoothly with the ride today.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> I'm not sure if I fully agree with that. But this is mainly based that in my country (NL) theaters have restarted. Granted most are small intimate shows (Stand up comedy, small bands), big musical shows are still out, but one has restarted already and another show will follow soon. Audiences are limited and the first show has made some changes in their staging. I haven't heard anything yet about shows being cancelled due to infections of cast/crew.
> 
> I am more wondering if Disneyland Paris was careful in their training facilities, how/if the cast members got tested. For Jungle Book Jive the performance space was going to be huge and outdoors. There is plenty of space on stage for the cast to stay at least 6 ft away from each other. Except for one singer at the end, the majority of the show has pre-recorded singers. Maybe there wasn't a lot of space backstage for the cast to socially distance. Poor ventilation in the training facilities, maybe.
> 
> Other question is: Could Disneyland Paris ask their cast members to isolate themselves while they were in this show? I mean, when the cast went home after a day of work, they should stay at home, not go out unless necessary. Maybe DLP has asked this, but in reality that was undoable.


Yeah i did wonder if this was more of a issue with rehearsals with DLP as both shows got cancelled so quickly


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Well, when the GF walkway opens, you can walk to all 3 resorts. Work off those calories!


Will it be possible to use the GF walkway to get to the Contemporary?  I would guess that it wouldn’t since you’d have to go behind the security area at Magic Kingdom to do it.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Will it be possible to use the GF walkway to get to the Contemporary?  I would guess that it wouldn’t since you’d have to go behind the security area at Magic Kingdom to do it.



Well that I don't know.

Seems like a missed opportunity if there's not a path to walk to Contemporary and bypass MK though. Many may like to hop over for dinner/drinks.


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> Will it be possible to use the GF walkway to get to the Contemporary?  I would guess that it wouldn’t since you’d have to go behind the security area at Magic Kingdom to do it.


yes they are building a bag and temp check for walking guest from the GF


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Will it be possible to use the GF walkway to get to the Contemporary?  I would guess that it wouldn’t since you’d have to go behind the security area at Magic Kingdom to do it.



You would have to go through security but could then do the walk

Just like now if you take the bus to MK to catch a boat to Fort Wilderness you have to go through security even though you aren't going into MK


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think they might, but they also could open Rat sooner than what the other parsk are doing ... they do have other new things to come.  Like if Guardians still can/will opne in 2021 do they want both new EPCOT attractions openign close to each other?  Or willt hey want to space out Rat, Guardians, Tron, etc.?  If so, that could push them to open Rat sooner, especially if there are signs pointing to increased travel, maybe less likely for winter 2nd wave of Covid, etc.


I would love if they opened it when it is ready.  I think you make good arguments for them to do it and if I was running the place I would open it as soon as it is ready to go.  I just get the feeling from the rumors and the way Disney has handled reopening that it isn't going to happen.

All that, who knows?  I wouldn't be shocked if they opened it in a few weeks with no announcement.  It is just so hard to say how Disney views opening a new attraction right now and if their number crunchers think it makes financial sense.  The thing to watch will be if in the next couple of weeks if we see people start training for the ride.  Training will have to start soon if they are going to open it in October.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Call it out for what it is, it’s selfishness



Didn’t say it wasn’t selfish, but ignoring that people have different views on ppe and why their views are what they are would be ignorant. It’s exhausting to tell people on the internet to wear masks let alone explaining it to every living human being in person. You’ll never change the mind of people that don’t want to change their minds. Its unfortunate, but its true


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> You would have to go through security but could then do the walk
> 
> Just like now if you take the bus to MK to catch a boat to Fort Wilderness you have to go through security even though you aren't going into MK



But after park hours you wouldn't be able to get through, since security would be closed?


----------



## QueenHeather

My mom is at HS today and was not successful in getting a boarding pass. I know it’s mainly up to how well the ride runs, but I never hear anyone talk about the 2:00 pm boarding group drop. What are the odds really that she gets on today? When I was there last month I was able to get a pass in the 10:00 time and it seems most everyone here does too. Does anyone have experience with getting a pass on the second drop?


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> But after park hours you wouldn't be able to get through, since security would be closed?



Yeah. And if they keep closing at 7, that's kind of a bummer.

How would people from Contemporary get to Polynesian for a dinner if the monorail isn't stopping at Poly, and MK closes early? Or vice-versa?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Yeah. And if they keep closing at 7, that's kind of a bummer.
> 
> How would people from Contemporary get to Polynesian for a dinner if the monorail isn't stopping at Poly, and MK closes early? Or vice-versa?


uber/lyft/private car, bus to DS bus to the resort bus back to DS bus back to your resort


----------



## yulilin3

QueenHeather said:


> My mom is at HS today and was not successful in getting a boarding pass. I know it’s mainly up to how well the ride runs, but I never hear anyone talk about the 2:00 pm boarding group drop. What are the odds really that she gets on today? When I was there last month I was able to get a pass in the 10:00 time and it seems most everyone here does too. Does anyone have experience with getting a pass on the second drop?


some times the 2pm is open a bit longer than the 10am, some times it doesn't open at all, depends on the ride's performance
Remember you can help from home, have her MDE account, log in from home and that way WiFi might help get in faster


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A


Can confirm.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A



Thinking more about this...feels like if they are going to start the gentle push, perhaps they should open up booking for the rest of 2021!


----------



## QueenHeather

yulilin3 said:


> some times the 2pm is open a bit longer than the 10am, some times it doesn't open at all, depends on the ride's performance
> Remember you can help from home, have her MDE account, log in from home and that way WiFi might help get in faster


That’s about what I thought. Thanks for the insight! I thought about helping her this morning, I had my phone out at 9:55, then got distracted and remembered at 10:01, so that was a fail . With her not able to get the boarding pass herself, I’m feeling pretty guilty. I will try to redeem myself at 2:00. Let’s hope the ride runs smoothly without issues today!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Thinking more about this...feels like if they are going to start the gentle push, perhaps they should open up booking for the rest of 2021!


I think they are waiting for several reasons on that front.


----------



## Mit88

Line for the Madame Leota Sipper wraps around the castle. Looks like a lot of spacing in the line, but the queue still looks absurd.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Reporting in from MK. Remember that whole.... things will be dead again after Labor Day? Nope.


----------



## MrsBooch

Mit88 said:


> Line for the Madame Leota Sipper wraps around the castle. Looks like a lot of spacing in the line, but the queue still looks absurd.



it IS absurd because the majority of people waiting are prob just turning around to resell them. Not knocking personal shoppers - but man - after what went down with Splash merchandise and seeing pictures of people walking away with trash bags full of things - it just grinds my gears.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Line for the Madame Leota Sipper wraps around the castle. Looks like a lot of spacing in the line, but the queue still looks absurd.


Crazy, I don't understand the appeal of these plastic sippers and popcorn buckets. Glad tons of people want one though


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> it IS absurd because the majority of people waiting are prob just turning around to resell them. Not knocking personal shoppers - but man - after what went down with Splash merchandise and seeing pictures of people walking away with trash bags full of things - it just grinds my gears.


there's a limit to only one


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> it IS absurd because the majority of people waiting are prob just turning around to resell them. Not knocking personal shoppers - but man - after what went down with Splash merchandise and seeing pictures of people walking away with trash bags full of things - it just grinds my gears.



The people that buy the stuff is the problem. If there wasn’t a market for people that rush to buy things, you’d be able to get all of these items for retail. After the first restock of splash merch, it should have been obvious they weren’t burning the leftover stock. And now they’re selling new merch that was obviously made AFTER the announcement of the eventual retheme. Disney is going to milk that ride for whatever they can until the day it’s closed. In 20 years no one will remember they kept making new Splash merch, they’ll just remember that Disney changed it


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A



This is absolutely true and anyone who has planned any kind of vacation (for some reason Disney more so than others, in my experience) can tell you - the countdown is what gets you through the waiting. It ABSOLUTELY boosts my happiness. 
For example, we are approaching the 60 day dining reservation mark and that means I get to plan and plot and get my little notebook out and go through the menus online and imagine the foods etc. and stress about getting Whispering Canyon for thanksgiving dinner (i'm not stressed about it but i like the anticipation) - all of that stuff - i'm so looking forward to thinking about. Especially compared to the mundane things I HAVE to think about - it is great to have something to anticipate.


----------



## Mit88

mmackeymouse said:


> Reporting in from MK. Remember that whole.... things will be dead again after Labor Day? Nope.



Said early last week that the crowds would likely settle around what they were while I was there, busy, but still manageable. There will be lull weeks from now to Thanksgiving, but school isn’t keeping family’s away completely. This week is typically one of the slowest weeks of the year for Disney.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Yeah MK is definitely busier today than it has been I think but that’s OK! We’ve still managed to hit some short waits. Currently in line for HM but we hit a cleaning cycle so we’re temporarily paused right outside the doors inside.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Said early last week that the crowds would likely settle around what they were while I was there, busy, but still manageable. There will be lull weeks from now to Thanksgiving, but school isn’t keeping family’s away completely. This week is typically one of the slowest weeks of the year for Disney.


And I’m sure it’s still much lighter crowds than would even be there on a “normal“ year during this week. People going to the parks expecting them to be desolate wastelands with tumbleweeds and mirages of other people are going to be upset. The parks will steadily have more people than what was there in July. Now, will they be like they were this weekend, absolutely not, but they’re not going to be completely empty either.


----------



## Dumbo777

Mit88 said:


> Line for the Madame Leota Sipper wraps around the castle. Looks like a lot of spacing in the line, but the queue still looks absurd.


Madam Leota sipper?? Is this a thing? How cool. Gotta pic?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> The people that buy the stuff is the problem. If there wasn’t a market for people that rush to buy things, you’d be able to get all of these items for retail. After the first restock of splash merch, it should have been obvious they weren’t burning the leftover stock. And now they’re selling new merch that was obviously made AFTER the announcement of the eventual retheme. Disney is going to milk that ride for whatever they can until the day it’s closed. In 20 years no one will remember they kept making new Splash merch, they’ll just remember that Disney changed it



In theory I don't really mind it - not everyone can get to the parks so if this is a way for people to get park merchandise then should be a way for everyone to win

The problem is when they buy so many that "regular guests" in the park can't get any ... hopefully Disney restricts how many of any one item people can buy more often going forward (I put it more on Disney when they let people get 10 each for everyoen there in their group)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dumbo777 said:


> Madam Leota sipper?? Is this a thing? How cool. Gotta pic?








and video of the line:


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> In theory I don't really mind it - not everyone can get to the parks so if this is a way for people to get park merchandise then should be a way for everyone to win
> 
> The problem is when they buy so many that "regular guests" in the park can't get any ... hopefully Disney restricts how many of any one item people can buy more often going forward (I put it more on Disney when they let people get 10 each for everyoen there in their group)


I really just want to eat my pumpkin spice waffle tomorrow.  They need another location to sell this sipper


----------



## KBoopaloo

The waits at MK don’t look all that bad - a quick check shows the longest wait is Splash at 45 minutes. Dwarves at 40. Peter Pan at 35. Pirates at 30. Buzz at 15. Space at 10. And Carpets is listed at 5 but that is obviously a mistake. 

DHS looks busy with Tower of Terror and the Railway over 70 minutes.

A lot of schools here in MA have pushed their start dates to mid to late September (September 23 in my city with some online orientation before that) so I think the holiday weekend crowds could bleed into the week a bit - people could go home today or tomorrow and still be able to do the 14 day quarantine before being in school in person. I think the bigger indicator of the non holiday fall crowd levels will come next week and then we’ll see the next likely jump as we edge closer to Columbus Day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I really just want to eat my pumpkin spice waffle tomorrow.  They need another location to sell this sipper



That's a fair point - would be good if they set up dedicated stands or something for items the know will be very popular for their first few days


----------



## TheMaxRebo

KBoopaloo said:


> The waits at MK don’t look all that bad - a quick check shows the longest wait is Splash at 45 minutes. Dwarves at 40. Peter Pan at 35. Pirates at 30. Buzz at 15. Space at 10. *And Carpets is listed at 5 but that is obviously a mistake*.



that is just the virtual queue on the app - it takes 5 minutes just for them to be able to tell you what the actuual wait is


----------



## jenushkask8s

We're at UOR now (got here Sunday, move to BWV tomorrow). Parks are definitely busier than when we were here in July but not uncomfortably busy.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Well, when the GF walkway opens, you can walk to all 3 resorts. Work off those calories!


Calories schmalories, they should run or rent golf carts!!! ha ha ha


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303359793323704324


----------



## Vern60

Eric Smith said:


> Will it be possible to use the GF walkway to get to the Contemporary?  I would guess that it wouldn’t since you’d have to go behind the security area at Magic Kingdom to do it.


Of course! That's probably where they'll rent the golf carts!


----------



## hedg12

MrsBooch said:


> This is absolutely true and anyone who has planned any kind of vacation (for some reason Disney more so than others, in my experience) can tell you - the countdown is what gets you through the waiting. It ABSOLUTELY boosts my happiness.
> For example, we are approaching the 60 day dining reservation mark and that means I get to plan and plot and get my little notebook out and go through the menus online and imagine the foods etc. and stress about getting Whispering Canyon for thanksgiving dinner (i'm not stressed about it but i like the anticipation) - all of that stuff - i'm so looking forward to thinking about. Especially compared to the mundane things I HAVE to think about - it is great to have something to anticipate.



I really dislike the actual planning. I think that having to work so hard to plan a vacation creates too much pressure to "get it right," and I get stressed out if I can't get the ressies we want, or if something goes wrong during the trip. I feel like it really detracts from the overall anticipation of the trip.



anthony2k7 said:


> I think that will actually be quite a nice option after a lovely meal.
> 
> However in an effort to uphold my reputation here of being negative - is there an increased risk of gators out on that path late at night?



I think the alligators are part of Disney's plan to keep us healthy. A nice relaxing walk - or run - to burn off those calories...


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...your-happiness/?CMP=SOC-DPFY20Q4wo0903200038A



It’s 100% true and I’ve been saying it for months. I need something to look forward to always, but especially now.

270 days to go.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


>



This is funny to me because it’s a lot of strollers compared to most days since reopening ... but this is still way less than on a typical slow pre-covid Labor Day Tuesday. Even on a normal “slow” early September day, there would be more strollers than that.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> This is funny to me because it’s a lot of strollers compared to most days since reopening ... but this is still way less than on a typical slow pre-covid Labor Day Tuesday. Even on a normal “slow” early September day, there would be more strollers than that.


I think that’s sort of the point of the post.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I think that’s sort of the point of the post.



Hahaha, oops. I didn’t catch her sarcasm! I thought she was serious and I was like “really, Denise?!”


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


>



I know folks are seeing more strollers than before, but I can't focus past that one very lonely balloon.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> In theory I don't really mind it - not everyone can get to the parks so if this is a way for people to get park merchandise then should be a way for everyone to win
> 
> The problem is when they buy so many that "regular guests" in the park can't get any ... hopefully Disney restricts how many of any one item people can buy more often going forward (I put it more on Disney when they let people get 10 each for everyoen there in their group)



Especially right now, they should et some aside for an online release. Taking the reliability of ShopDisney out of the picture, of course. But they’re essentially telling anyone outside of driving distance “don’t come right now”, and people aren’t comfortable with going right now, but still want these items (not to resell). I would love the sipper to go along with my office filled with HM stuff, but of course like usual, the merch I’d really love to have is always released immediately after I leave WDW


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/09/walt-disney-world-resort-holidays-start-nov-6/


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/09/walt-disney-world-resort-holidays-start-nov-6/



Yep think we all saw this coming. The cavalcades sound neat, though!


----------



## rteetz

Sad that there won’t be castle lights.


----------



## anthony2k7




----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Sad that there won’t be castle lights.



Yeah it’s a bummer. They are so beautiful.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/09/walt-disney-world-resort-holidays-start-nov-6/



*"When night falls, special projection effects will give a festive look to Cinderella Castle this year, providing a colorful backdrop for our guests’ photos. The appearance of the iconic castle will be transformed with a rotating series of designs including a whimsical Christmas sweater and a regal overlay of red, green and gold ornamentation. This will be in place of the Castle Dream Lights."

No icicle lights this year?! Ugh. Seeing the castle with the lights again was a big reason we booked for December this time.*


----------



## anthony2k7

No gingerbread houses either


----------



## KBoopaloo

I didn’t see a mention of the TOT holiday projections either unless I missed it? I am glad they found spots for Joyful and the Voices of Liberty to perform though.


----------



## Farro

Why no icicle lights?

They don't have to do the big lighting ceremony if that's what they are afraid of. I think the projections will gather more crowds together than just having the lights?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

MickeyWaffles said:


> Hahaha, oops. I didn’t catch her sarcasm! I thought she was serious and I was like “really, Denise?!”


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Sad that there won’t be castle lights.


Dang! They had me drinking the coolaid on this sounds pretty great and the best they can do for COVID- but I didn't realize they were distracting me from the fact there will be no pretty castle lights!


----------



## rockpiece

I wonder if the marathon is next. We are signed up for the 5k but at this point I am not expecting it to happen.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Why no icicle lights?
> 
> They don't have to do the big lighting ceremony if that's what they are afraid of. I think the projections will gather more crowds together than just having the lights?


Must have to do with preparations. Normally they would be going up right now.


----------



## rteetz

rockpiece said:


> I wonder if the marathon is next. We are signed up for the 5k but at this point I am not expecting it to happen.


Don't make me cry.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Why no icicle lights?
> 
> They don't have to do the big lighting ceremony if that's what they are afraid of. I think the projections will gather more crowds together than just having the lights?


Three reasons: one is money. Two is setting them up requires additional construction work that they’d have to develop health and safety protocols for, and they’d rather spend those resources on more “necessary” projects. Three is that, with the current hours, the Dream Lights would only be able to be “on” for about 30 minutes. Though it is likely park hours will be extended on some days (assuming they keep the momentum they got from this weekend), you’re talking about 90 minutes to two and a half hours of Dream Lights. That’s not a lot of time to have them up for viewing. No matter what the crowds are, we won’t be seeing the consistent midnight closes (and 10pm/11pm on non-party nights) that we usually see that time of year. It just doesn’t make sense to put those resources toward that. One does have to wonder if these projections might be one of the lasting changes that comes out of this whole pandemic.


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm not sure why no lights - maybe it isn't possible to maintain safe distances in their application or actually putting them up?? I have no clue.

I am so desperate for the Holiday's I don't even care about the lights. It will be nice to have a different background in our Christmas cards this year. That's how I'm looking at it - AND we get to do Festival of the Holidays abbreviated which is fine. 

I didn't think they would do anything - i thought they'd decorate and that was kind of it. So i'll gladly take this. Just give me two extra hours in the parks and i'll be fine.


----------



## gottalovepluto

The whole promo video is the projections link not an icicle to be seen.


----------



## JacknSally

andyman8 said:


> One does have to wonder if these projections might be one of the lasting changes that comes out of this whole pandemic.



*Oh, I really hope not...*


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Don't make me cry.



Is it in January? I hope they don't cancel this far out. Soooooooo many changes can happen between now and then.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I really hope not...*


Yeah first thought I had was how much would actually return when we're finally out of this?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

anthony2k7 said:


>


ugh I was a fool to have hope but damnit.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Sad that there won’t be castle lights.


Agreed

And I do think the projections will attract more people than the lights would of. 

Odd decision IMO


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Is it in January? I hope they don't cancel this far out. Soooooooo many changes can happen between now and then.


Yes


----------



## MrsBooch

I think we're burying the lead here.....

It's going to snow in Disney Springs...


----------



## osufeth24

And here I am wouldn't mind it canceling lol. I signed up for the 10k and no way my back will hold out.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/09/walt-disney-world-resort-holidays-start-nov-6/


So excited I get to experience it all twice this year, thanksgiving and christmas weeks! I'm sad there won't be the usual parties (I already had confirmation those weren't happening over a month ago), but all the more reason to go again when things return to normal.


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Dang! They had me drinking the coolaid on this sounds pretty great and the best they can do for COVID- but I didn't realize they were distracting me from the fact there will be no pretty castle lights!


I'm probably the only person looking forward to the fun casdtle projections rather than the lights, for some reason the lights don't really do it for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Sad that there won’t be castle lights.



the projections sound fun though - reminds me a bit of what they have done in the past on the Tower of Terror


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> the projections sound fun though - reminds me a bit of what they have done in the past on the Tower of Terror


I just don't want Disney to get too comfortable with them and the lights are gone forever then....


----------



## andyman8

Also, pay careful attention the dates: Nov. 6 to Dec. 30. While Epcot generally ends most of its festivities on the 30th, this is the first time in many, many years that the other parks will “end” their holiday offerings before NYE. While the decorations will likely still be up, nothing more is guaranteed. Very interesting.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Also, pay careful attention the dates: Nov. 6 to Dec. 30. While Epcot generally ends most of its festivities on the 30th, this is the first time in many, many years that the other parks will “end” their holiday offerings before NYE. While the decorations will likely still be up, nothing more is guaranteed. Very interesting.



Maybe because they know they won't be open late so no countdowns or fireworks for New Year's Eve.

Although the resorts should at least try a champagne toast at midnight or something...


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Also, pay careful attention the dates: Nov. 6 to Dec. 30. While Epcot generally ends most of its festivities on the 30th, this is the first time in many, many years that the other parks will “end” their holiday offerings before NYE. While the decorations will likely still be up, nothing more is guaranteed. Very interesting.


Thats not too much different than normal. Decor usually stays up into January in normal times but offerings stop at the end of December.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

maybe I am just cheap (which I acknowledge) but the idea of getting more of the holiday touches during regular park hours vs having to buy an extra party ticket sounds A-Ok to me!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Thats not too much different than normal. Decor usually stays up into January in normal times but offerings stop at the end of December.


Well, MK’s last day is usually 12/31 and DHS and DAK generally continue their offerings into early January (in some years, through the first week), but I have to wonder if they’re cutting them on 12/30 as a way to discourage or dampen demand for NYE. In other words, “don’t come to the parks then, come before so you can see the holiday entertainment.”


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I really hope not...*


I second this. Nothing against projections but the lights are so much better.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Well, MK’s last day is usually 12/31 and DHS and DAK generally continue their offerings into early January (in some years, through the first week), but I have to wonder if they’re cutting them on 12/30 as a way to discourage or dampen demand for NYE. In other words, “don’t come to the parks then, come before so you can see the holiday entertainment.”



Disney is the boyfriend/girlfriend sending mixed messages.

Let's go there! Whenever you’re ready, we’re ready to welcome you back!

Don't come over New Years!


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> I think we're burying the lead here.....
> 
> It's going to snow in Disney Springs...


There has been snow in DS for the past few years in the Tree walk through area


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Well, MK’s last day is usually 12/31 and DHS and DAK generally continue their offerings into early January (in some years, through the first week), but I have to wonder if they’re cutting them on 12/30 as a way to discourage or dampen demand for NYE. In other words, “don’t come to the parks then, come before so you can see the holiday entertainment.”


And/or they are still hopeful for some sort of NYE event.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Is it in January? I hope they don't cancel this far out. Soooooooo many changes can happen between now and then.



One problem is that the marathon doesn’t just pop up though. Tons of planning and logistics that they are working on long before the event. Most companies don’t want to dedicate resources to planning an event that is uncertain or could potentially not happen. The event doesn’t come together overnight and takes tons of planning  They won’t want to wait until it gets close to decide and have wasted those resources. They lose a lot of money if they plan the whole event and it doesn’t happen.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> It's hard to tell honestly. A number of locations without reopening dates set have their social distancing protocols already set up (YS for example), but with the situation so fluid and Disney seemingly calling off and on reopenings left and right, it's hard to know for sure. Most of the indoor shows, for example, have had their social distancing protocols set up since basically the parks reopened but those shows still haven't come back (even though most of us, and even some of the performers, thought they'd be back by Labor Day). It's all just so up in the air.
> 
> That said, I've seen some reports/concerns that Disney wouldn't open Casey's and the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor for a while explicitly because of social distancing. I can't speak for the Parlor, but I know there has absolutely been discussions about how Casey's would operate to accommodate social distancing. There's a plan to do it, so it's just a matter of when the powers at be feel like it would be financially viable (here's hoping soon!).


For instance there's markers out on the deck at California Grill for fireworks, but clearly fireworks are still a while out!


----------



## teach22180

Just wanted to let you all know I just saw a Disney World ad on local tv in the Washington DC area.


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> I think we're burying the lead here.....
> 
> It's going to snow in Disney Springs...



*I do wonder how much worse the issues we've been hearing about at Springs will be once they add holiday offerings, especially if Springs is the main holiday attraction in the evenings. Maybe park hours will be extended some to help combat it? *


----------



## skeeter31

All the changes were pretty much expected. The castle lights going away is the biggest of the shocks to come from this. I’m not a fan of the projections, so that’s a letdown, but I totally understand the reasoning, especially with the earlier closings. No gingerbread houses is smart, too expensive to make and too much of a draw for people to ogle at. Glad the trees are going up in the lobbies. 
Just gives us the opportunity to look forward to next year and the return of some of our favorites. But I will enjoy these new touches this year. Will be a fun change.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe I am just cheap (which I acknowledge) but the idea of getting more of the holiday touches during regular park hours vs having to buy an extra party ticket sounds A-Ok to me!


I honestly could care less about the party. I am more concerned about what this could mean for the future.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> I just don't want Disney to get too comfortable with them and the lights are gone forever then....


With all the projections they have now, it will probably will be a matter of time when they phase out the fireworks too.  This pandemic just gives them an excuse to 'ease' into no physical lights or fireworks on the castle. 

The pessimistic side of me (which is in full force this year) thinks it will all come down to cost savings. I am sure some penny pincher will look at the cost savings from NOT running fireworks/lights this year and carry that over for years to come.  I mean, now that the projection mapping is setup, how much does it cost to have someone make up a new projection show every year compared to hiring crews and string up lights every year.

On the plus side, you won't have weeks of an ugly crane working on putting them up and down. 

I could see the lights coming back if they look really good on TV for the Christmas TV specials next year.


----------



## kverdon

I wonder what they will do for the Christmas Trees?  Just turn them on a bit before dusk so there is no "Tree Lighting" event?  The projections on the Castle at least give a glimmer of hope of some later hours.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2020/09/walt-disney-world-resort-holidays-start-nov-6/


I'm actually pretty happy about this. Well, with the exception of confirmation of no candlelight processional, (I think we all saw that coming though). And, I'm not to terribly bothered by no Mickey's Christmas party as I've never actually gone to one anyway. But, it does sound reassuring to me that they are at least doing some festive things. Personally, as others have said, the cavalcades sound great and it's nice to hear that all the parks and resorts (that are opened) will be decorated, (albeit minus the gingerbread). 

Well, I'm still pretty stoked I made plans over Christmas. It was the pin codes that threw me over the edge. I just hope the slow trickle of more restaurants and such continues. Also sounds like DS will still have lots of Christmas trees, though it didn't sound like specifically the trail? And Holiday promenades at Epcot? Curious on those ....
Now, I will drop to my knees, hands clasped together looking upwards, "Please extend the Holiday park hours, please extend the Holiday park hours!"


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> With all the projections they have now, it will probably will be a matter of time when they phase out the fireworks too.  This pandemic just gives them an excuse to 'ease' into no physical lights or fireworks on the castle.
> 
> The pessimistic side of me (which is in full force this year) thinks it will all come down to cost savings. I am sure some penny pincher will look at the cost savings from NOT running fireworks/lights this year and carry that over for years to come.  I mean, now that the projection mapping is setup, how much does it cost to have someone make up a new projection show every year compared to hiring crews and string up lights every year.
> 
> On the plus side, you won't have weeks of an ugly crane working on putting them up and down.
> 
> I could see the lights coming back if they look really good on TV for the Christmas TV specials next year.


I think it would take a lot for them to get rid of fireworks for good. Thats a bread and butter for them and something they market. It also gives them a return with viewing areas, events, parties, etc.

As for the crane, the last few years they have been doing that after hours anyways.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I honestly could care less about the party. I am more concerned about what this could mean for the future.



I completely agree. I really hope that this is not a turning point here. I am already uncomfortable with the reliance on projections for HEA and if this ends up being a permanent Christmas change, that will really be disappointing. Projections just don’t do it for me. I think they take away lots of the beauty of the physical castle. The lights enhance the castle’s beauty.

I’m nervous.


----------



## Vern60

Not sure what I think of that artificial snow though ... it's soap bubbles right? Hmmm, I seem to have a minor phobia over soap bubbles, inhaling them or getting an awful taste in my mouth. I even hate following kids at Disney who have those bubble makers, bleh... Hmm, I'll have to tease my kids when we go to DS and call them covid sprinklers!!
I think I'll still much prefer the "spittin camel" at carpets!


----------



## AmishGuy91

Vern60 said:


> Not sure what I think of that artificial snow though ... it's soap bubbles right? Hmmm, I seem to have a minor phobia over soap bubbles, inhaling them or getting an awful taste in my mouth. I even hate following kids at Disney who have those bubble makers, bleh... Hmm, I'll have to tease my kids when we go to DS and call them covid sprinklers!!
> I think I'll still much prefer the "spittin camel" at carpets!



This year they will be Purell and Lysol bubbles so it's ok


----------



## mattpeto

MickeyWaffles said:


> I completely agree. I really hope that this is not a turning point here. I am already uncomfortable with the reliance on projections for HEA and if this ends up being a permanent Christmas change, that will really be disappointing. Projections just don’t do it for me. I think they take away lots of the beauty of the physical castle. The lights enhance the castle’s beauty.
> 
> I’m nervous.



I think some of you are just jumping to conclusions a bit.  Fireworks, Christmas Parties (upcharge events) will all come back.


----------



## Khobbs18

Has anyone heard anything about more CM blockouts being lifted? The last lift was through last week I believe. I wasn't sure if they were doing them weekly or monthly or anything.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> And/or they are still hopeful for some sort of NYE event.


yes, NYE events or lack of events are yet to be announced. 
No word on Sunset Season Greetings, that's interesting, def no JBJB that was announced


----------



## yulilin3

Khobbs18 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about more CM blockouts being lifted? The last lift was through last week I believe. I wasn't sure if they were doing them weekly or monthly or anything.


Friday seems to be  the day they release weekday days


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> I think some of you are just jumping to conclusions a bit.  Fireworks, Christmas Parties (upcharge events) will all come back.



Yeah I don’t know why anyone would think otherwise.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> With all the projections they have now, it will probably will be a matter of time when they phase out the fireworks too.  This pandemic just gives them an excuse to 'ease' into no physical lights or fireworks on the castle.
> 
> The pessimistic side of me (which is in full force this year) thinks it will all come down to cost savings. I am sure some penny pincher will look at the cost savings from NOT running fireworks/lights this year and carry that over for years to come.  I mean, now that the projection mapping is setup, how much does it cost to have someone make up a new projection show every year compared to hiring crews and string up lights every year.
> 
> On the plus side, you won't have weeks of an ugly crane working on putting them up and down.
> 
> I could see the lights coming back if they look really good on TV for the Christmas TV specials next year.



obviously everything is on the table and everything that has gone on will cause them to look for cost savings everywhere they can

I will say that Happily Ever After used more actual firework shells than Wishes so more projections doesn't necessarily mean less fireworks


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mattpeto said:


> I think some of you are just jumping to conclusions a bit.  Fireworks, Christmas Parties (upcharge events) will all come back.



I think fireworks will come back eventually. Disney loves using imagery of fireworks over the castle in all their promos. I think upcharge parties will return (don’t care about those - we don’t do them.) I am concerned they will not do the labor/time intensive castle lights again if they develop a projection show to replace them this year.


----------



## yulilin3

kverdon said:


> I wonder what they will do for the Christmas Trees?  Just turn them on a bit before dusk so there is no "Tree Lighting" event?  The projections on the Castle at least give a glimmer of hope of some later hours.


there hasn't been a "tree lighting moment" for years now, they are just on. Actually the only one that did something special was at DHS


----------



## MrsBooch

I know it’s easy to do but I think it’s premature to measure future experiences by what this years experience will be - the amount of extra $$ they make off the up charge for parties plus the VIP seating within the parties plus everything else - there is no way they let that go to save $$ on fireworks and only projections.


----------



## kverdon

yulilin3 said:


> there hasn't been a "tree lighting moment" for years now, they are just on. Actually the only one that did something special was at DHS


Thanks, we've not been back for Christmas for a number of years.  We sure did pick the wrong year to try to do it again.  We are waiting to hear about the park hours before we pull the plug.


----------



## Justrose

Since Epcot isn't starting the Christmas festivities until 11/27, do we think F&W will go right up to that date?  Has there been an announcement made yet about the end date of F&W?

I am going the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## rteetz

Justrose said:


> Since Epcot isn't starting the Christmas festivities until 11/27, do we think F&W will go right up to that date?  Has there been an announcement made yet about the end date of F&W?
> 
> I am going the week before Thanksgiving.


There hasn't been an official announcement on end date for food and wine. I would have to guess that yes Food and Wine will end around that point to then change over to the holiday booths.


----------



## Mit88

No chance the fireworks arent back. They’re literally working on the barges at EPCOT for Harmonious. They’re also working on the fireworks pad behind MK. Its not a matter of if, its when they return. 

But things like the lights on the castle would be something that could be cut for good. They seem to be going more projection based anyway, for better or for worse.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Justrose said:


> Since Epcot isn't starting the Christmas festivities until 11/27, do we think F&W will go right up to that date?  Has there been an announcement made yet about the end date of F&W?
> 
> I am going the week before Thanksgiving.


Last year it was a 6 day turn around.


----------



## Krandor

rockpiece said:


> I wonder if the marathon is next. We are signed up for the 5k but at this point I am not expecting it to happen.



No Christmas party is not a good sign for an event in january.


----------



## one_cat

Farro said:


> Why no icicle lights?
> 
> They don't have to do the big lighting ceremony if that's what they are afraid of. I think the projections will gather more crowds together than just having the lights?


Closing at 6:00 it’s probably not worth the bother.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> One problem is that the marathon doesn’t just pop up though. Tons of planning and logistics that they are working on long before the event. Most companies don’t want to dedicate resources to planning an event that is uncertain or could potentially not happen. The event doesn’t come together overnight and takes tons of planning  They won’t want to wait until it gets close to decide and have wasted those resources. They lose a lot of money if they plan the whole event and it doesn’t happen.



Exactly and people need to adjust travel plans, etc. and regardless some people are likely not going to want to come.  IMO an announcement on marathon weekend - happening/not happening and if hppening what it will look like needs to come by around end of september/early october.


----------



## Mit88

The problem isnt the run(s) themselves, its the gathering of corrals before the race that is probably the biggest issue. Even with a significantly decreased number of runners, theres still going to be a buildup at the entrance. I’m sure Disney would love to put it on if they could, any additional room bookings would be great for them, and they still have time before they’d need to decide, probably until November. But I’m not sure it happens. Maybe they could reschedule it? How long do the “cool” mornings last in Central Florida? Early March? Still a stretch, but the longer the pushback the better the odds

Oh, and the necessity of masks being worn. Most, if not all gyms are requiring masks. But there might be an extra issue with runners, in the Florida sun running 26 miles with a mask on. My big mileage day at WDW last week was 19.1 miles (usually average around 24-25 miles with normal hours and park hopping), but thats walking.


----------



## Stefne

rteetz said:


> Sad that there won’t be castle lights.


Same.  I have expected most of the cuts and announcements through these past few months but I didn't really expect this particular cut.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

one_cat said:


> Closing at 6:00 it’s probably not worth the bother.


but can we really see a ton of projections prior to 6pm either? Or do you think they just don't really care if we see them or not? just throw something up there and make them happy kinda thing?


----------



## JoJoGirl

I’m OK with most of the announced holiday changes, they make sense in time of Covid.  But why is the Epcot Festival of the Holidays not starting until after Thanksgiving?  Hopefully there will be some Christmas decorations up earlier than that so that the mid-November guests can still enjoy a bit of festive atmosphere at Epcot, if not the special food and entertainment.

I wonder if this means that Food & Wine will be extended further into November, given that no end date has been announced.


----------



## anthony2k7

Its not even Friday


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Why no icicle lights?
> 
> They don't have to do the big lighting ceremony if that's what they are afraid of. I think the projections will gather more crowds together than just having the lights?


My guess is $$$.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Three reasons: one is money. Two is setting them up requires additional construction work that they’d have to develop health and safety protocols for, and they’d rather spend those resources on more “necessary” projects. Three is that, with the current hours, the Dream Lights would only be able to be “on” for about 30 minutes. Though it is likely park hours will be extended on some days (assuming they keep the momentum they got from this weekend), you’re talking about 90 minutes to two and a half hours of Dream Lights. That’s not a lot of time to have them up for viewing. No matter what the crowds are, we won’t be seeing the consistent midnight closes (and 10pm/11pm on non-party nights) that we usually see that time of year. It just doesn’t make sense to put those resources toward that. One does have to wonder if these projections might be one of the lasting changes that comes out of this whole pandemic.


Wow so sad to think castle dream lights might not come back. Seeing the castle lit up from our room last year made our trip. But at least we don't have to feel guilty about not ponying up for the firework/castle view this year :-/


----------



## Farro

JoJoGirl said:


> I’m OK with most of the announced holiday changes, they make sense in time of Covid.  But why is the Epcot Festival of the Holidays not starting until after Thanksgiving?  Hopefully there will be some Christmas decorations up earlier than that so that the mid-November guests can still enjoy a bit of festive atmosphere at Epcot, if not the special food and entertainment.
> 
> I wonder if this means that Food & Wine will be extended further into November, given that no end date has been announced.



Just personal feelings, but I wish as a result of Covid that Halloween parties would stay in October and Christmas Festivities didn't start until day after Thanksgiving.

Now _why_ that would be a result of Covid...i don't know.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> The whole promo video is the projections link not an icicle to be seen.


Now we know what projection show they were practicing a week or two ago. No fireworks in 2020 all but confirmed.


----------



## Dentam

Dentam said:


> Boarding group 40! Hopefully all goes smoothly with the ride today.


Just got off RotR! No issues and really enjoyed it!!


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> The problem isnt the run(s) themselves, its the gathering of corrals before the race that is probably the biggest issue. Even with a significantly decreased number of runners, theres still going to be a buildup at the entrance. I’m sure Disney would love to put it on if they could, any additional room bookings would be great for them, and they still have time before they’d need to decide, probably until November. But I’m not sure it happens. Maybe they could reschedule it? How long do the “cool” mornings last in Central Florida? Early March? Still a stretch, but the longer the pushback the better the odds



Correct for most of the runs. What places that have done runs are doing is spreading people out time wise like one person has a 6am start time and somebody else a 6:30am start time. The problem for disney is with the requirement to be out of magic kindom before it opens limits how much they can do that on the traditional courses. 

Corrals/transportation is absolutely an issue. 

The full has an extra problem with the run itself and that is that you do go through parks after they are open so spectators gathering to watch the running is definitely a potential issue especially in the world showcase section of the course. 

My opinion for a while is the logistics are probably going to rule out the full. I think the 5k/10k and maybe half possibly could be done but would they want to do a partial weekend and the large question - does Disney want the PR of being one of the first "large" races to come back since march?

No easy answers and no way to make everybody happy.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Just personal feelings, but I wish as a result of Covid that Halloween parties would stay in October and Christmas Festivities didn't start until day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Now _why_ that would be a result of Covid...i don't know.



Coming in 2021

Mickey’s Halfway To Halloween Party April 15th-May 31st
Mickeys Celebration of Christmas in July June 13th-August 2nd
Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party - August 9th-November 2nd
Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party - November 4th-January 31st
Tiana’s Mardi Gras Spectacular - February 4th - April 9th (2022)


----------



## one_cat

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> but can we really see a ton of projections prior to 6pm either? Or do you think they just don't really care if we see them or not? just throw something up there and make them happy kinda thing?


You can look at the projections as you leave the park.  In December I think it’s dark by 6:00.


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> Now we know what projection show they were practicing a week or two ago. No fireworks in 2020 all but confirmed.


I bet they will only return for the 50th


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Coming in 2021
> 
> Mickey’s Halfway To Halloween Party April 15th-May 31st
> Mickeys Celebration of Christmas in July coming June 13th-August 2nd
> Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party - August 9th-November 2nd
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party - November 4th-January 31st


The half way to halloween thing seemed to be getting quite popular this year during lockdown. Its only a matter of time before disney figures out lots of ways to monetize it.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Coming in 2021
> 
> Mickey’s Halfway To Halloween Party April 15th-May 31st
> Mickeys Celebration of Christmas in July coming June 13th-August 2nd
> Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party - August 9th-November 2nd
> Mickeys Very Merry Christmas Party - November 4th-January 31st



Alright! I've never been during the Halfway to Halloween Party!


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> I bet they will only return for the 50th


Fireworks only for the 50th? Come on now. As noted earlier fireworks make Disney money. It would take a lot for them to get rid of them.


----------



## yulilin3

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> but can we really see a ton of projections prior to 6pm either? Or do you think they just don't really care if we see them or not? just throw something up there and make them happy kinda thing?


The attractions and some restaurants close at park closing time,  you can technically stay in park about 90 minutes after official closing,  i think they'll be studying guest flow and demand during these 2 months and then tweak hours accordingly,  sunset is at 5:30pm so allowing guest in park to stay an extra hour would work. Trickle the exit and start clearing the park back to front as they usually do


----------



## yulilin3

Also im thinking the projections will be similar to season greetings,  in 15 minutes you see 4 vignettes, after that you're done


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Fireworks only for the 50th? Come on now. As noted earlier fireworks make Disney money. It would take a lot for them to get rid of them.


They only make them money if they significantly affect guest numbers. 

If we’re still in the covid holding pattern we’re in now come july, do you think they will bring back normal fireworks in july to perhaps replace them for the 50th? I dont. They'll just wait till 50th and hope that is one of the reasons people will want to go to the 50th (and pay rack rates for it)


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Fireworks only for the 50th? Come on now. As noted earlier fireworks make Disney money. It would take a lot for them to get rid of them.



Like I said, you dont even have to look at it as an income for Disney with the dessert party’s. They would have canned Harmonious, not continue to put money into it if they weren’t bringing fireworks back. And they’re not going to bring fireworks back to Epcot, but not Magic Kingdom. Now could they be done at Disneyland, or scaled back even more than they are? That would be believable. But there’s actual evidence to suggest fireworks are 100% coming back to WDW. I dont think they’ll be back in 2020. But they certainly wont be back “only” for the 50th. And even if that were the plan to just bring them back for the 50th, they’d immediately change their mind the first day dessert party’s became available and sell out.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

one_cat said:


> You can look at the projections as you leave the park.  In December I think it’s dark by 6:00.


in my brain that would cause crowding!!! man I am glad someone who gets paid way more than me thinks this stuff up. I wouldn't want their job. maybe hours might get extended when we get closer. I have to keep reminding myself 60 days is so far away in the year 2020


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Also im thinking the projections will be similar to season greetings,  in 15 minutes you see 4 vignettes, after that you're done



Thats what I thought (hoped) they’d do with HEA or a variation of the show, sans fireworks. Maybe they’ll do that in between the holiday season and when they can bring the fireworks back. If they see the projection shows are helping with people’s enjoyment at the end of the park day, and they’re able to keep guests safe and distanced because of the shorter lengthened shows and because they play them multiple times a night, I wouldnt be surprised if they continue with a projection show after the holiday season is over


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Like I said, you dont even have to look at it as an income for Disney with the dessert party’s. They would have canned Harmonious, not continue to put money into it if they weren’t bringing fireworks back. And they’re not going to bring fireworks back to Epcot, but not Magic Kingdom. Now could they be done at Disneyland, or scaled back even more than they are? That would be believable. But there’s actual evidence to suggest fireworks are 100% coming back to WDW. I dont think they’ll be back in 2020. But they certainly wont be back “only” for the 50th. And even if that were the plan to just bring them back for the 50th, they’d immediately change their mind the first day dessert party’s became available and sell out.


I didnt mean only for the 50th, I meant start again ongoing from the 50th.

They seem to be building up to the 50th being a big relaunch for wdw.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I just moved to the Orlando area from SoCal. I’ve been an AP holder at Disneyland since 2010. My favorite time of year is Christmas time, especially at Disney. There’s a lot of things at Disneyland I loved about the holidays but my favorite was probably Sleeping Beauty‘s castle all lit up with the lights. As many of you know, one thing Disney World blows Disneyland away in is it’s Castle. Don’t get me wrong, Disneyland’s is cute but it doesn’t take your breath away the way seeing Cinderella’s castle for the first time does. I was really looking forward to seeing the castle at DW lit up this year. I know things are different this year but I thought this was one thing they would still do. Hopefully it’s just a one off and they’ll be back next year.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> They only make them money if they significantly affect guest numbers.
> 
> If we’re still in the covid holding pattern we’re in now come july, do you think they will bring back normal fireworks in july to perhaps replace them for the 50th? I dont. They'll just wait till 50th and hope that is one of the reasons people will want to go to the 50th (and pay rack rates for it)


I really don't thin we are that far from fireworks. Will they happen next week? No. However Tokyo, and Shanghai have both started them. Obviously very different from the current US climate but still. Disney already has a stock pile on hand of pyro.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Months ago some of us were told we were negative and never happy with anything for speculating there may be changes that become for all intents and purposes permanent from this. 

I don’t think direct revenue generating opportunities fall under that, so I think there is a near guarantee events, parties, and hoppers will be back, and fireworks in some fashion. I could see nighttime shows new norm for the forseeable future (once they do return of course) being select nights a week vs every night. I feel that way because of the swings between weekends and weekday crowds due to heavier reliance on local guests. Couldn’t be any worse than the chaos that a 1-2 night a week showing of HEA during party season brought.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> They seem to be building up to the 50th being a big relaunch for wdw.


Again due to money and most companies have written off 2020 as a loss as it is. Disney certainly wants to be as close to normal as possible come October 2021.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I could see nighttime shows new norm for the forseeable future (once they do return of course) being select nights a week vs every night.


In the current situation I think this is tough. You want to spread people out right now. Doing this only certain days means higher crowds on show days than on non-show days.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I really don't thin we are that far from fireworks. Will they happen next week? No. However Tokyo, and Shanghai have both started them. Obviously very different from the current US climate but still. Disney already has a stock pile on hand of pyro.


Hmm well I disagree, with todays announcements it seems to confirm they have no plans for them at least until the new year now.

We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Fireworks only for the 50th? Come on now. As noted earlier fireworks make Disney money. It would take a lot for them to get rid of them.



Yeah and in normal times they encourage people to stay in the park till thhe end of the day so they can spend more, etc.  That isn't a huge concern right now but sometime next year it will be again and then thhey'll want that again.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Hmm well I disagree, with todays announcements it seems to confirm they have no plans for them at least until the new year now.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see!



I predict March we will start seeing some nighttime shows.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Is the menu for CRT updated? I’m not familiar with it but it seems a bit cutback from AllEars. Alas I don’t see pricing.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> Like I said, you dont even have to look at it as an income for Disney with the dessert party’s. They would have canned Harmonious, not continue to put money into it if they weren’t bringing fireworks back. And they’re not going to bring fireworks back to Epcot, but not Magic Kingdom. Now could they be done at Disneyland, or scaled back even more than they are? That would be believable. But there’s actual evidence to suggest fireworks are 100% coming back to WDW. I dont think they’ll be back in 2020. But they certainly wont be back “only” for the 50th. And even if that were the plan to just bring them back for the 50th, they’d immediately change their mind the first day dessert party’s became available and sell out.


Plus Disney recently just filed new permits for fireworks

They wouldnt wast the time and money filing the permits if they were done.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...nugget-related-to-fireworks-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## curlymom

Silver lining, the castle won't be blocked with the crane for like 2 months for the light installation.  I'll come from NC for what they are doing.


----------



## skeeter31

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> I just moved to the Orlando area from SoCal. I’ve been an AP holder at Disneyland since 2010. My favorite time of year is Christmas time, especially at Disney. There’s a lot of things at Disneyland I loved about the holidays but my favorite was probably Sleeping Beauty‘s castle all lit up with the lights. As many of you know, one thing Disney World blows Disneyland away in is it’s Castle. Don’t get me wrong, Disneyland’s is cute but it doesn’t take your breath away the way seeing Cinderella’s castle for the first time does. I was really looking forward to seeing the castle at DW lit up this year. I know things are different this year but I thought this was one thing they would still do. Hopefully it’s just a one off and they’ll be back next year.


Also have to remember with the icicle lights, with the new paint scheme on the castle, and Disney’s perfectionism, they probably want to restring all the lights with new wire that will disappear in the new paint color. Most likely there aren’t enough of the “elves” staff back from furlough yet to make that happen. They wouldn’t want to put the old lights up and have the wires/strings clashing with their new paint color. Projections are a much easier, and cheaper, option for this year.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Hmm well I disagree, with todays announcements it seems to confirm they have no plans for them at least until the new year now.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see!


Well yeah I don't think we see them at least at MK until December 31st at the earliest. They certainly left that door open with this announcement. Thats not to say we also couldn't see a test down the line at Epcot which would probably be the best in terms of distancing guests.


----------



## rteetz

curlymom said:


> Silver lining, the castle won't be blocked with the crane for like 2 months for the light installation.  I'll come from NC for what they are doing.


Crane was always positioned in the back of the castle. The last 2 years (at least) they have only raised it after hours to install the lights.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> Plus Disney recently just filed new permits for fireworks
> 
> They wouldnt wast the time and money filing the permits if they were done.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/08/disn...nugget-related-to-fireworks-at-magic-kingdom/



Thats what I was referring to in my other post that they’re working on the fireworks pad behind MK. Could be upgrades, could be a 50th show, but they’re certainly working on it to bring fireworks back no matter what show it’s for


----------



## mmackeymouse

skeeter31 said:


> *And I’m sure it’s still much lighter crowds than would even be there on a “normal“ year during this week.* People going to the parks expecting them to be desolate wastelands with tumbleweeds and mirages of other people are going to be upset. The parks will steadily have more people than what was there in July. Now, will they be like they were this weekend, absolutely not, but they’re not going to be completely empty either.




I tend to have a certain viewpoint on this, as our last three visits were Labor Day week, Halloween week, and in July last year. I can tell you that the first Labor Day week visit was much, much, much less busy, by a large margin in fact. 

And, in the parks at least, it is as busy, if not more, than the two other times. My. best comparison to the crowds is on Halloween night, around 4, when the party crowds were arriving, and it was pretty significantly busy but not bumper to bumper like it was later on in the night. Yes, that is including July of last year. 

So, no, I really don't think I can say that crowds are lighter than a normal week this time of year. Now, in the resorts, restaurants, transportation....yes, it is much noticeably less busy and pleasant. 

I think one problem with overloading the PH and same day ticket bucket with the unused resort bucket people is....PH people and day of people tend to stay all day, whereas resort guests tend to take breaks during the day. So, the more resort guests that are in any one park, you can just about guarantee that there will be pockets of people leaving, intermittently throughout the day. 




KBoopaloo said:


> The waits at MK don’t look all that bad - a quick check shows the longest wait is Splash at 45 minutes. Dwarves at 40. Peter Pan at 35. Pirates at 30. Buzz at 15. Space at 10. And Carpets is listed at 5 but that is obviously a mistake.
> 
> DHS looks busy with Tower of Terror and the Railway over 70 minutes.
> 
> A lot of schools here in MA have pushed their start dates to mid to late September (September 23 in my city with some online orientation before that) so I think the holiday weekend crowds could bleed into the week a bit - people could go home today or tomorrow and still be able to do the 14 day quarantine before being in school in person. *I think the bigger indicator of the non holiday fall crowd levels will come next week* and then we’ll see the next likely jump as we edge closer to Columbus Day.



So, the wait times are deceptive. The headliners are not bad, sure. But, the other rides which are typically walk-on or short waits are unusually high. Am I happy to wait 20 minutes for Space Mountain? Sure. Am I happy to wait 30 minutes for the Carousel? 

Also, at DAK the other day, wait times were mostly overpredicted, and wait times were much shorter than expected. Today at MK, most of our waits have actually been longer than posted. 30 minutes on a 10 minute Carousel. 25 minutes on a 5 minute Astro Orbiter. (Granted I knew by looking at the line it wasn't going to be 5 minutes, and we were fine with waiting.)

Also, I would say that the wait times don't really depict the actual "real feel" busy-ness of the park. It *felt* busy. Wait times were (mostly) great....but it felt crowded. 

As to the bolded part...that is something I have been hearing for a month....next week, next week, next week. I think at some point, we may need to realize that "next week" is probably not coming.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Well yeah I don't think we see them at least at MK until December 31st at the earliest. They certainly left that door open with this announcement. Thats not to say we also couldn't see a test down the line at Epcot which would probably be the best in terms of distancing guests.



Yeah to do nigthtime shows right now you need something that can be seem from multiple locations instead of everybody being close together. World Showcase is really the best spot to do that. MK will be tougher. 

If they are not going to do MK fireworks through Dec 30 I won't see then restarting on the 31st since you'd just have big crowds from people there for the holidays since many may have 1-2 days of fireworks before they have to leave.  If you are not going to do them through dec 30th, then I don't think you look to restart until you get to the "slower time" post new years after schools start back up at the earliest.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> Yeah to do nigthtime shows right now you need something that can be seem from multiple locations instead of everybody being close together. World Showcase is really the best spot to do that. MK will be tougher.
> 
> If they are not going to do MK fireworks through Dec 30 I won't see then restarting on the 31st since you'd just have big crowds from people there for the holidays since many may have 1-2 days of fireworks before they have to leave.  If you are not going to do them through dec 30th, then I don't think you look to restart until you get to the "slower time" post new years after schools start back up at the earliest.



Pretty sure that Disney is just like everyone else. They’re waiting and hoping to proceed before making any huge decisions.


----------



## yulilin3

mmackeymouse said:


> I tend to have a certain viewpoint on this, as our last three visits were Labor Day week, Halloween week, and in July last year. I can tell you that the first Labor Day week visit was much, much, much less busy, by a large margin in fact.
> 
> And, in the parks at least, it is as busy, if not more, than the two other times. My. best comparison to the crowds is on Halloween night, around 4, when the party crowds were arriving, and it was pretty significantly busy but not bumper to bumper like it was later on in the night. Yes, that is including July of last year.
> 
> So, no, I really don't think I can say that crowds are lighter than a normal week this time of year. Now, in the resorts, restaurants, transportation....yes, it is much noticeably less busy and pleasant.
> 
> I think one problem with overloading the PH and same day ticket bucket with the unused resort bucket people is....PH people and day of people tend to stay all day, whereas resort guests tend to take breaks during the day. So, the more resort guests that are in any one park, you can just about guarantee that there will be pockets of people leaving, intermittently throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the wait times are deceptive. The headliners are not bad, sure. But, the other rides which are typically walk-on or short waits are unusually high. Am I happy to wait 20 minutes for Space Mountain? Sure. Am I happy to wait 30 minutes for the Carousel?
> 
> Also, at DAK the other day, wait times were mostly overpredicted, and wait times were much shorter than expected. Today at MK, most of our waits have actually been longer than posted. 30 minutes on a 10 minute Carousel. 25 minutes on a 5 minute Astro Orbiter. (Granted I knew by looking at the line it wasn't going to be 5 minutes, and we were fine with waiting.)
> 
> Also, I would say that the wait times don't really depict the actual "real feel" busy-ness of the park. It *felt* busy. Wait times were (mostly) great....but it felt crowded.
> 
> As to the bolded part...that is something I have been hearing for a month....next week, next week, next week. I think at some point, we may need to realize that "next week" is probably not coming.


It's the lack of shows and parade and stores opened.  It feels busy cause people are walking from attraction to attraction that last,  at the most,  15 minutes.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure that Disney is just like everyone else. They’re waiting and hoping to proceed before making any huge decisions.



Oh yeah I'm sure they are trying to do something for new years.  I doubt it will be fireworks if they are not doing them through the 30th.  However I am sure they want to do something and are going to wait till closer to see what they can do.  One advantage of the projections is they could change them on Dec 30th-Jan 2nd to something else fairly quickly and easily.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure that Disney is just like everyone else. They’re waiting and hoping to proceed before making any huge decisions.


Bingo. Why cancel anything before you have too.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Well that I don't know.
> 
> Seems like a missed opportunity if there's not a path to walk to Contemporary and bypass MK though. Many may like to hop over for dinner/drinks.


I don’t know how many would be willing to make that walk.  That would have to be well over a mile right?


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t know how many would be willing to make that walk.  That would have to be well over a mile right?



We'd do it!


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Didn’t say it wasn’t selfish, but ignoring that people have different views on ppe and why their views are what they are would be ignorant. It’s exhausting to tell people on the internet to wear masks let alone explaining it to every living human being in person. You’ll never change the mind of people that don’t want to change their minds. Its unfortunate, but its true


It’s not about anyone’s “views” on PPE.  The rule is that you must wear a mask at Disney.  If people can’t take that small step to look out for themselves, other guests and cast members because it is slightly uncomfortable then that is selfish.  I agree these idiots won’t change their mind so it’s worthless to try to persuade them.  Might as well call them out for what they are.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> We'd do it!


We probably would too,  but I have a feeling that we’re a very small minority.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Today’s Word of the Day is brought to you from the Disneyland side of the boards

*Closer*: similar to its cousin “sooner” Gov Newsom needed a new word in today’s press conference to describe how guidelines for reopening theme parks are coming along

h/t @midnight star


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-dining-could-return-to-downtown-disney-soon/


----------



## yulilin3

Eric Smith said:


> We probably would too,  but I have a feeling that we’re a very small minority.


Distance between gf and cr is about the same as walking around the epcot resorts,  just over a mile


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-dining-could-return-to-downtown-disney-soon/


Hopefully OC updates their health order to allow indoor dining. That way the restaurants can increase their capacity a little bit.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I predict March we will start seeing some nighttime shows.


I think the start of 2021 isn’t out of the question depending on what happens with the virus.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

yulilin3 said:


> I really just want to eat my pumpkin spice waffle tomorrow.  They need another location to sell this sipper


Definitely. Yesterday morning all we wanted was a Fresh Fruit Nutella waffle and there was no way we were waiting in that line. Longest line in the park at the time


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Distance between gf and cr is about the same as walking around the epcot resorts,  just over a mile



Learn something new everyday, I would have guessed the GF to CR route was so much longer!


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-dining-could-return-to-downtown-disney-soon/


NVM spoke too soon lol. So hopefully DTD allows for indoor dining. Right now it's only the outdoor patios that are open.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Well yeah I don't think we see them at least at MK until December 31st at the earliest. They certainly left that door open with this announcement. Thats not to say we also couldn't see a test down the line at Epcot which would probably be the best in terms of distancing guests.


It would make a lot of sense for them to move forward with Harmonious sooner than some of the other new stuff we are waiting on. It is something to announce that won’t cause the same kinds of attendance crush as a new ride attraction and it would be a draw to Epcot which could probably use something to draw people in right now when there is no park hopping.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure that Disney is just like everyone else. They’re waiting and hoping to proceed before making any huge decisions.



Absolutely this. If they say right now that fireworks are back on December 31st, selling dessert party’s etc, and on December 1st there’s a huge outbreak in Orlando, they’re screwed. Not that they simply can’t just refund people and cancel those plans, but in a climate like this, making longterm plans public isn’t exactly a bright idea.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Distance between gf and cr is about the same as walking around the epcot resorts,  just over a mile



I walk a lot during Disney vacations mostly because I’m indecisive, especially while I’m on my own. I’m in front of haunted mansion, it’s a 25 minute wait. That’s too long. Let me walk to Tomorrowland because Space mountain is a 20 minute wait. I would walk circles around seven seas lagoon. I’d walk from Wilderness Lodge to MK if I could.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I walk a lot during Disney vacations mostly because I’m indecisive, especially while I’m on my own. I’m in front of haunted mansion, it’s a 25 minute wait. That’s too long. Let me walk to Tomorrowland because Space mountain is a 20 minute wait. I would walk circles around seven seas lagoon. I’d walk from Wilderness Lodge to MK if I could.


Completely agree. Being pretty local (Tampa), we go to the parks a lot of the time just for the ability to get in 25-35k steps a day. We often go just to have resort stays and just wander the parks, not even going on rides sometimes. I can’t wait for the GF path to open to be able to wander back to Poly from MK. I would walk anywhere on the Disney property if possible. We’re going the end of this month just to stay at OKW for a few nights and wander the resort and walk the path to Saratoga and DS, not even visiting a park at all. The more walkways, the better!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mmackeymouse said:


> I tend to have a certain viewpoint on this, as our last three visits were Labor Day week, Halloween week, and in July last year. I can tell you that the first Labor Day week visit was much, much, much less busy, by a large margin in fact.



Just curious. What year was your Labor Day week visit? Did it happen to be 2017? That Labor Day week’s crowds after the holiday were heavily impacted by Hurricane Irma and it was much slower than a typically slow Labor Day week. Many people canceled trips. That was about as slow as it could possibly get - week after Labor Day plus an impending hurricane. We walked on pretty much everything and we even left early a couple days before the parks closed. Slowest I’ve ever seen the parks.

2016/2018/2019 crowds were more typical for Labor Day week, but 2017 was incredibly quiet.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Learn something new everyday, I would have guessed the GF to CR route was so much longer!


well it is if you have to walk back.


----------



## Princess Merida

Does anyone think with the current situation at Jambo house that the tree will be up this Christmas?


----------



## skeeter31

Princess Merida said:


> Does anyone think with the current situation at Jambo house that the tree will be up this Christmas?


I would think so. It doesn’t take much to put the trees up, doesn’t cost them really anything. The trees are all ready to go in the warehouse, just takes a day or so to install.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe I am just cheap (which I acknowledge) but the idea of getting more of the holiday touches during regular park hours vs having to buy an extra party ticket sounds A-Ok to me!



I am cheap and I’m looking forward to this!  As APs, it never made sense to pay $400 for my family if 4 to have an extra 5 hours in MK, especially as the parties have become more crowded.  I admit, my stomach got a little tingly when I read about the toy soldiers joining the Philharmonic!  I’ve always wanted to see them live!


----------



## Jennasis

I am totally okay with the castle lights going away.  I was never a fan.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> I would think so. It doesn’t take much to put the trees up, doesn’t cost them really anything. The trees are all ready to go in the warehouse, just takes a day or so to install.


They are done in hours overnight. I’m at Jambo so I’m hoping it happens while I’m there. Would be awesome to see the process.


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> I am totally okay with the castle lights going away.  I was never a fan.


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> I am totally okay with the castle lights going away.  I was never a fan.


Are you not a fan of how the lights look on the castle
Or
The crowds that gather in front of the castle to look at them and take pics?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jennasis said:


> I am totally okay with the castle lights going away.  I was never a fan.



Omg this might be the first time I disagree with one of your posts!!


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> Are you not a fan of how the lights look on the castle
> Or
> The crowds that gather in front of the castle to look at them and take pics?


Yes?

LOL, I am a castle purist.  I don't like changes to it.  I didn't like the birthday cake, or when stitch tp'd it, or the gold accented version, or the new paint job.  I tolerate the projections because they are quick and done and back to normal after, but I just never dug the castle...and hated it even more when they made it a Frozen thing since I hate that movie.

It's my only failing as a Disney fan LOL


----------



## Mit88

Got my first COVID test results back, rather quickly considering the holiday weekend. Negative. But yesterday I had a run of sneezing, but I dont typically have allergies, so it was a little concerning. I feel great today, but I’m getting my 2nd of 3 post-WDW tests tomorrow. I’ve been back in NY for 6 days, and outside of about an hour yesterday, I seem to be at least symptomless.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> They are done in hours overnight. I’m at Jambo so I’m hoping it happens while I’m there. Would be awesome to see the process.


Video time lapse it.  

Will be awesome!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Video time lapse it.
> 
> Will be awesome!!!!!


Ive always wanted to do this but i value my sleep too much


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Ive always wanted to do this but i value my sleep too much


 i dont blame you


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jennasis said:


> Yes?
> 
> LOL, I am a castle purist.  I don't like changes to it.  I didn't like the birthday cake, or when stitch tp'd it, or the gold accented version, or the new paint job.  I tolerate the projections because they are quick and done and back to normal after, but I just never dug the castle...and hated it even more when they made it a Frozen thing since I hate that movie.
> 
> It's my only failing as a Disney fan LOL



I am kind of with you.  I don't hate them but also not gaga about them like (looks around) everyone else seems to be

You don't need to guild the lilly


----------



## unbanshee

Spridell said:


> Video time lapse it.
> 
> Will be awesome!!!!!



Here's an exhaustive look at the installation at Wilderness Lodge last year!

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/detailed-look-at-wilderness-lodge-christmas-tree-installation/


----------



## fla4fun

I am fine with the castle lights, but I always thought they would be a no go for this year because they would need to be recolored to match the new castle colors.  Since they weren’t working on things over the lockdown, I figure they didn’t have time to get it finished.  To me, there is just as much virus risk passing by and viewing only lights as there is passing by and viewing projections.  They could have cancelled the show and kept the lights if they were good to go.

I think the holiday things they are doing are good.  I am most sorry to miss the candlelight processional, but will enjoy hearing the Voices of Liberty singing holiday music in the theater instead.


----------



## Anna_Sh

Does anyone think there’s a chance they’ll sell the gingerbread shingles at GF, BC, etc. even though they don’t have the gingerbread displays?


----------



## rpb718

I hate to bring this up, but is there any indication of any sort of taping this fall for the annual XMAS TV special?  Not sure I could stomach a "zoom/teams" version.


----------



## Flamingeaux

SaintsManiac said:


> Pretty sure that Disney is just like everyone else. They’re waiting and hoping to proceed before making any huge decisions.



The same way the Pac-12 and Big-10 waited to make the decision to cancel, or is it postpone football.....


----------



## skeeter31

Anna_Sh said:


> Does anyone think there’s a chance they’ll sell the gingerbread shingles at GF, BC, etc. even though they don’t have the gingerbread displays?


I wouldn‘t bank on it. Without the gingerbread houses I doubt they have any of the gingerbread products either. They probably don’t want the lines in the lobbies either. 



rpb718 said:


> I hate to bring this up, but is there any indication of any sort of taping this fall for the annual XMAS TV special?  Not sure I could stomach a "zoom/teams" version.


They usually tape early November, but with no parades this year, I doubt they will tape in the normal sense. It actually wouldn’t surprise me if they taped something in DL before the parks reopen. Set up a stage in front of the castle and have some artists perform and record them. Sort of like how Americas Got Talent is using Universal Hollywood for filming of their live shows. It’s actually one of the coolest parts of the show, seeing the acts in random places around the closed park.


----------



## osufeth24

Flamingeaux said:


> The same way the Pac-12 and Big-10 waited to make the decision to cancel, or is it postpone football.....



and now I'm triggered


----------



## Broncho52

What’s the latest on shows returning?


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> Now we know what projection show they were practicing a week or two ago. No fireworks in 2020 all but confirmed.


Yeah. Looks like they filmed both the Halloween and Christmas promos on the same day. 

Just changed around couple of pumpkins and wreaths. And changes costumes.


----------



## MrsBooch

Out of curiosity - what were everyone's expectations for the holiday's?
For me -
Decorations, and themed food and merch. Basically - exactly what we are getting for Halloween.

I was hoping for Holiday themed random "parades" (we're getting that)

Bonus points for whatever version of Festival of the Holidays we get at Epcot - plus there will be singing, holiday carols and Christmas music - Voices of Liberty is awesome and being able to have the Main Street Philharmonic involved is also bonus points awesome. 

Was anyone really expecting MVMCP? or the Candlelight Processional? Or anything else that was cut?

I wasn't _expecting _that the lights wouldnt be on the castle but I understand it...I guess? I'm not devastated - it won't be NOTHING - projection is ok.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> Out of curiosity - what were everyone's expectations for the holiday's?
> For me -
> Decorations, and themed food and merch. Basically - exactly what we are getting for Halloween.
> 
> I was hoping for Holiday themed random "parades" (we're getting that)
> 
> Bonus points for whatever version of Festival of the Holidays we get at Epcot - plus there will be singing, holiday carols and Christmas music - Voices of Liberty is awesome and being able to have the Main Street Philharmonic involved is also bonus points awesome.
> 
> Was anyone really expecting MVMCP? or the Candlelight Processional? Or anything else that was cut?
> 
> I wasn't _expecting _that the lights wouldnt be on the castle but I understand it...I guess? I'm not devastated - it won't be NOTHING - projection is ok.



They’re doing more than I expected, honestly.

Whew I am glad we went last year. There were times when the crowds stressed us out Thanksgiving week, but looking back I have no regrets considering how wonky this year is turning out.


----------



## MrsBooch

SaintsManiac said:


> They’re doing more than I expected, honestly.
> 
> Whew I am glad we went last year. There were times when the crowds stressed us out Thanksgiving week, but looking back I have no regrets considering how wonky this year is turning out.



Same - we splurged for a dessert party too during MVMCP - I struggled so hard with that because it was $$$ - in hindsight I'm EXTREMELY glad I did it. 

We are still very much looking forward to this year's version but happy to have last year's experience.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> I hate to bring this up, but is there any indication of any sort of taping this fall for the annual XMAS TV special?  Not sure I could stomach a "zoom/teams" version.



I would be so so happy if one of the “losses” of the pandemic was the current version of the Christmas special, and bringing back something resembling what it used to be with far more park footage and less celebs I don’t even know performing holiday music.

My favourite part of the current version is the Disney parks commercials they play during.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would be so so happy if one of the “losses” of the pandemic was the current version of the Christmas special, and bringing back something resembling what it used to be with far more park footage and less celebs I don’t even know performing holiday music.
> 
> My favourite part of the current version is the Disney parks commercials they play during.



The new Christmas specials are the definition of doing too much and trying too hard. Some things don’t need to be so aggressively modernized. The charm of the old specials is what made them so special.

I do think they still do it, and I hope they minimize their approach. But I expect a tearjerking Regis tribute


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I gave it a few hours but I’m still salty about the projections thing. I’ll withhold my true judgment until I see what they do, but Christmas sweater designs and “regal” red, green and gold just do not sound aesthetically pleasing or appropriate to me for Cinderella’s castle. Especially the Christmas sweater design part.

Kind of one of those “even though you CAN do it, should you do it?” situations.

Eh, time will tell, but it just sounds silly to me. The castle lights (IMO) are stop you in your tracks, bring tears to your eyes beautiful. And this year we are getting a tacky Christmas sweater.

I hope I’m wrong and I hope it looks great.


----------



## JM23457

JacknSally said:


> *"When night falls, special projection effects will give a festive look to Cinderella Castle this year, providing a colorful backdrop for our guests’ photos. The appearance of the iconic castle will be transformed with a rotating series of designs including a whimsical Christmas sweater...*


 
The ugly sweater castle. As if the current paint job isn't bad enough.

We had added one night at GF to our December Vero Beach vacation when the AP discount came out. I didn't expect parties, fireworks, parades, storytellers, or a processional at WDW this year. But with even no castle icicle lights & no resort gingerbread displays, I've decided to cancel. I had thought that those more passive attractions would remain. At this point it just won't be special enough to be worth the time & money. We'll go in December 2021.

I'm now relieved that I hadn't yet gotten around to changing our flights.


----------



## yulilin3

Broncho52 said:


> What’s the latest on shows returning?


All equity are furloughed indefinitely along with other cm departments


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would be so so happy if one of the “losses” of the pandemic was the current version of the Christmas special, and bringing back something resembling what it used to be with far more park footage and less celebs I don’t even know performing holiday music.
> 
> My favourite part of the current version is the Disney parks commercials they play during.


I don't think we'll see the return of the actual parade during the special from wdw as that bottled the entire parade route almost all day.  What they do now is easier to manage and less space to close


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> I gave it a few hours but I’m still salty about the projections thing. I’ll withhold my true judgment until I see what they do, but Christmas sweater designs and “regal” red, green and gold just do not sound aesthetically pleasing or appropriate to me for Cinderella’s castle. Especially the Christmas sweater design part.
> 
> Kind of one of those “even though you CAN do it, should you do it?” situations.
> 
> Eh, time will tell, but it just sounds silly to me. The castle lights (IMO) are stop you in your tracks, bring tears to your eyes beautiful. And this year we are getting a tacky Christmas sweater.
> 
> I hope I’m wrong and I hope it looks great.


You said it,  they don't want people stopping in their tracks.  The castle lights brought a lot of people to stand and take pics with them in the background the projection will bring people to come and take a pic of the castle,  less need to patrol people taking masks off.  I understand why they're doing it,  still sad though


----------



## chicagoshannon

Do they just run the skyline all night?  It was still running at 11pm last night and was going when we woke up this morning.


----------



## osufeth24

chicagoshannon said:


> Do they just run the skyline all night?  It was still running at 11pm last night and was going when we woke up this morning.



Most likely it's just testing


----------



## umichigan10

MrsBooch said:


> I think we're burying the lead here.....
> 
> It's going to snow in Disney Springs...


That seems on par for 2020


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

DGsAtBLT said:


> I would be so so happy if one of the “losses” of the pandemic was the current version of the Christmas special, and bringing back something resembling what it used to be with far more park footage and less celebs I don’t even know performing holiday music.
> 
> My favourite part of the current version is the Disney parks commercials they play during.



You mean, they should go back to showing the PARADE on the Christmas Special about the parade?!  I miss those days, too.  Actually show the floats and characters?  The past couple of years they’ve barely showed Santa and the reindeer, let alone the soldiers and other holiday classic characters we grew up watching on the Christmas parade.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like Hong Kong Disneyland might re-re-open soon


----------



## gottalovepluto

JM23457 said:


> The ugly sweater castle. As if the current paint job isn't bad enough.
> 
> We had added one night at GF to our December Vero Beach vacation when the AP discount came out. I didn't expect parties, fireworks, parades, storytellers, or a processional at WDW this year. But with even no castle icicle lights & no resort gingerbread displays, I've decided to cancel. I had thought that those more passive attractions would remain. At this point it just won't be special enough to be worth the time & money. We'll go in December 2021.
> 
> I'm now relieved that I hadn't yet gotten around to changing our flights.


When I was visiting GF last year and the Gingerbread House was up that lobby was crazy. COVID nightmare.

I hope you get the chance to enjoy GF it in it’s full Xmas glory next year!!


----------



## Farro

chicagoshannon said:


> Do they just run the skyline all night?  It was still running at 11pm last night and was going when we woke up this morning.



I was watching a video of the skyliner at night. Wouldn't it have been awesome if they had a small light in the shape of a Mickey head on top of them (think of a Taxi sign) and you saw those floating through the skies at night? 

Are they always one party (no matter size) to each car or is this during pandemic only?


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Out of curiosity - what were everyone's expectations for the holiday's?
> For me -
> Decorations, and themed food and merch. Basically - exactly what we are getting for Halloween.
> 
> I was hoping for Holiday themed random "parades" (we're getting that)
> 
> Bonus points for whatever version of Festival of the Holidays we get at Epcot - plus there will be singing, holiday carols and Christmas music - Voices of Liberty is awesome and being able to have the Main Street Philharmonic involved is also bonus points awesome.
> 
> Was anyone really expecting MVMCP? or the Candlelight Processional? Or anything else that was cut?
> 
> I wasn't _expecting _that the lights wouldnt be on the castle but I understand it...I guess? I'm not devastated - it won't be NOTHING - projection is ok.


I had 2 buckets if you will

Expected: decorations, but half as much. No resort decor. Yes Xmas trees in parks. Xmas lights on Castle. Characters dressed up for Xmas in MK

Hoped: resort decor, full park decor, Holiday Food Festival

So basically the only thing that threw me was lack of Castle lights. Overall I’m happy with where it ended up and I SO hope the resorts I stay at are decorated for Xmas, or decorated while In staying there in mid-Nov because that happened to me last year at BC & WL and it was MAGICAL!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I was watching a video of the skyliner at night. Wouldn't it have been awesome if they had a small light in the shape of a Mickey head on top of them (think of a Taxi sign) and you saw those floating through the skies at night?
> 
> Are they always one party (no matter size) to each car or is this during pandemic only?


Pandemic only


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> Pandemic only



Yup. Riding as a party of 4 on opening day we were with other parties 2 out of 4 times. It would have been more if the people behind us had kept up.


----------



## mrhat

I'm just curious how anyone is actually going to see the projections..... if the park is closing at 6 still I dont believe sunset is until right around then for most of Nov...I guess by Dec time it'll be like 5:30ish so you get to see it as you're walking out of the park I guess?  Unless they are going to extend hours seems really limited....tho it'll be nice to see something from BLT


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> When I was visiting GF last year and the Gingerbread House was up that lobby was crazy. COVID nightmare.
> 
> I hope you get the chance to enjoy GF it in it’s full Xmas glory next year!!




I was thinking about that, too. We couldn't even get close to it last year.


----------



## Aimeedyan

For me, I was not expecting much holiday wise. I thought they might have the ToT projections, since it never drew a fireworks-type crowd, some Christmas decorations (I love the ones at HS!), Epcot holiday food booths, and castle lights. I was not expecting fireworks, Candlelight, XMas parties, storytellers, gingerbread houses (due to huge crowds), tree trail at DS, etc. Basically, anything that people congregated at.

Only thing I'm surprised by is the castle lights and am pretty bummed.

As an AP who dreads party season, I'm pretty happy with the cancellation of the Christmas party


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> All equity are furloughed indefinitely along with other cm departments


So the agreement announcement didn't really matter? Maybe I am confusing two different groups...


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> When I was visiting GF last year and the Gingerbread House was up that lobby was crazy. COVID nightmare.
> 
> I hope you get the chance to enjoy GF it in it’s full Xmas glory next year!!


Yeah Disney seems pretty against attracting those not staying there to resorts right now so Gingerbread gawking being cut out this year makes perfect sense.

I wonder how they'll deal with WL since that lobby/Christmas tree display might be the most popular on property. The lobby was filled with people just visiting last year, as in no place to sit, or even stand really. While festive, it was a bummer to be paying WL Christmas prices and not be able to enjoy it on some nights.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mrhat said:


> I'm just curious how anyone is actually going to see the projections..... if the park is closing at 6 still I dont believe sunset is until right around then for most of Nov...I guess by Dec time it'll be like 5:30ish so you get to see it as you're walking out of the park I guess?  Unless they are going to extend hours seems really limited....tho it'll be nice to see something from BLT


Definitely one of the bigger questions for the entire holiday season at the moment is the hours. I've started seeing the 'Magic is Here' commercials in my market so I think they're ready to accept more guests. Let's hope that translates to longer hours eventually!


----------



## Mit88

Its still 2 months away, I expect they’ll extend the hours to accommodate for the projection viewing experience. The parks weren’t even open yet 2 months ago. A month and a half ago the parks were almost deserted. Just because the park hours have MK closing at 6 right now doesn’t mean they can’t extend that to 7 or 8 between now and then


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Mit88 said:


> Its still 2 months away, I expect they’ll extend the hours to accommodate for the projection viewing experience. The parks weren’t even open yet 2 months ago. A month and a half ago the parks were almost deserted. Just because the park hours have MK closing at 6 right now doesn’t mean they can’t extend that to 7 or 8 between now and then


this is what I'm holding on to. You are so right. a lot HAS changed in 2 months and a lot MORE can change in the next 2


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I was watching a video of the skyliner at night. Wouldn't it have been awesome if they had a small light in the shape of a Mickey head on top of them (think of a Taxi sign) and you saw those floating through the skies at night?
> 
> Are they always one party (no matter size) to each car or is this during pandemic only?



In the "before times" it depended on traffic.  I was a solo traveller in January and if I was hitting at a a peak time I'd get grouped with others. If I was doing a quick park hop in the middle of the day I might get a car to myself.  So basically if the line was short enough for one party a car they would.  If it was longer they didn't.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Are they always one party (no matter size) to each car or is this during pandemic only?



Pandemic only.

We rode the Skyliner 8 times in February and were placed with another party twice. In our experience they didn’t combine groups unless there was a line backing up.


----------



## Mit88

It also depended on how busy it was. In October my SO and I rode the skyliner quite a few times by ourselves, and a couple times we rode it with another family. It felt more awkward to ride the skyliner with other people than the Monorail


----------



## Mit88

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> this is what I'm holding on to. You are so right. a lot HAS changed in 2 months and a lot MORE can change in the next 2



I wouldnt expect major changes in that time period, but if attendance warrants an extension of hours, thats something they can change without much notice. It just wouldnt make much sense to have projections when they’re only able to be viewed for 20-30 minutes before the parks close. Thats how you get a crowded Main Street and mass exodus of the park and cause a big buildup. Obviously as we get close to Christmas there will be more and more time where its dark for the projections, but I could see MK moving to an 8pm closure. I’m hesitant to say they’d close at 9 or even 10, but 8 might be the sweet spot, at least until the spring


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt expect major changes in that time period, but if attendance warrants an extension of hours, thats something they can change without much notice. It just wouldnt make much sense to have projections when they’re only able to be viewed for 20-30 minutes before the parks close. Thats how you get a crowded Main Street and mass exodus of the park and cause a big buildup. Obviously as we get close to Christmas there will be more and more time where its dark for the projections, but I could see MK moving to an 8pm closure. I’m hesitant to say they’d close at 9 or even 10, but 8 might be the sweet spot, at least until the spring



I think that's fair.  I could see 8pm through the holidays and then maybe back to 6 after new years when crowds normally drop.  It's a balancing act right now.


----------



## JM23457

Farro said:


> I was watching a video of the skyliner at night. Wouldn't it have been awesome if they had a small light in the shape of a Mickey head on top of them (think of a Taxi sign) and you saw those floating through the skies at night?
> 
> Are they always one party (no matter size) to each car or is this during pandemic only?


Pandemic only. They made us share cars before.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt expect major changes in that time period, but if attendance warrants an extension of hours, thats something they can change without much notice. It just wouldnt make much sense to have projections when they’re only able to be viewed for 20-30 minutes before the parks close. Thats how you get a crowded Main Street and mass exodus of the park and cause a big buildup. Obviously as we get close to Christmas there will be more and more time where its dark for the projections, but I could see MK moving to an 8pm closure. I’m hesitant to say they’d close at 9 or even 10, but 8 might be the sweet spot, at least until the spring



I would be happy with 8 even during spring! 

Would love them start to at least (by spring) start having each park open late a different night. Give us a chance to see AK or Galaxy's Edge in full dark with lights on...


----------



## yulilin3

They now have 2 queues at sleepy hollow.  One for food or if you want Leota with a drink
Or
If you want Leota with a bottle water you go to another queue


----------



## hereforthechurros

Did anyone else have trouble with the 35% off pin? Wanted to run some pricing but it keeps telling me the info doesn't match. Trying to avoid a call.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I would be happy with 8 even during spring!
> 
> Would love them start to at least (by spring) start having each park open late a different night. Give us a chance to see AK or Galaxy's Edge in full dark with lights on...



AK might be a while before late hours are back, but DHS is definitely possible. Epcot as well, depending on when Guardians and Rat open.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> AK might be a while before late hours are back, but DHS is definitely possible. Epcot as well, depending on when Guardians and Rat open.



Honestly, I'm hoping they have a paid after dark for AK by Spring if they still close early. No extras like parades/anything, just there with limited people at night.


----------



## BorderTenny

Farro said:


> I would be happy with 8 even during spring!
> 
> Would love them start to at least (by spring) start having each park open late a different night. Give us a chance to see AK or Galaxy's Edge in full dark with lights on...


No, thanks. That would be like party season on steroids. Instead of one park with a few nights open late for regular guests, you'd have all 4 parks open late only one night a week. If you're trying to disperse crowds evenly throughout the week, that's the exact opposite of what you want to do.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Honestly, I'm hoping they have a paid after dark for AK by Spring if they still close early. No extras like parades/anything, just there with limited people at night.



I wouldn't expect any after hours stuff this year.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> I wouldn't expect any after hours stuff this year.



I don't, that's why I said Spring.


----------



## Farro

BorderTenny said:


> No, thanks. That would be like party season on steroids. Instead of one park with a few nights open late for regular guests, you'd have all 4 parks open late only one night a week. If you're trying to disperse crowds evenly throughout the week, that's the exact opposite of what you want to do.



If there are capacity limits still in place in the spring, what you are saying won't be an issue with the reservation system. People just wouldn't be able to reserve the park that is open late.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> IF there are capacity limits in place still in the spring, what you are saying won't be an issue with the reservation system. People just wouldn't be able to reserve the park that is open late.


Very true. And if hopping isn’t back by then, that may actually alleviate some of the HS sold-outedness [created a word there]. If people know ahead of time that say Tuesday is Epcot’s late night, Epcot would probably sell out quicker than HS and give others a chance to actually get a HS reservation. Without park hopping this is a very very smart idea.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I don't, that's why I said Spring.



I need to clean my glasses..lol 


My gut feeling is that barring a big second wave in the fall that we'll start to see stuff start to come back around March/April as a test and see how things go to hopefully be able to go into summer a little more "normal". Tons of factors to things. Jan/Feb are normally slower months normal so not sure they'd do a lot of changes then but could see something in march/aprll depending on circumstances. 

I though wouldn't expect any new after hours things.. Just returns of things that had been done in the past.


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> Did anyone else have trouble with the 35% off pin? Wanted to run some pricing but it keeps telling me the info doesn't match. Trying to avoid a call.


Yes, this seems to be a common issue. Try putting in someone else you've traveled with their last name. Or an old zip code if you've moved. Turned out mine was under my adult DD's last name who doesn't have an MDE and has never booked a thing, lol. 
See this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pin-code-doesn’t-recognize-name.3812095/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...taurants-at-epcot-amidst-financial-hardships/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...taurants-at-epcot-amidst-financial-hardships/



I can explain this if anyone needs me to.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Leigh L said:


> Yes, this seems to be a common issue. Try putting in someone else you've traveled with their last name. Or an old zip code if you've moved. Turned out mine was under my adult DD's last name who doesn't have an MDE and has never booked a thing, lol.
> See this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/pin-code-doesn’t-recognize-name.3812095/


Good to know! We've only been going to WDW for 3.5 years and have lived in the same house that entire time, and even before then we were still in the same zip code. And our family all has the same last name. WTH! Checking that thread now, THANK YOU!


----------



## mrhat

Dont disagree, but they've already "announced" the limited hours carrying into mid-Nov time....now they certainly they COULD go back on that and change on the fly, but you'd think given the planning that must have went into this announcement that they'd follow up with an hours announcement really soon....  

Of course we've got a couple of returning dining options coming up in 2 days - Royal Table and H&V - with no idea what the costs are yet so I guess this kind of last second announcements is just the current new normal


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> So the agreement announcement didn't really matter? Maybe I am confusing two different groups...


Not sure if someone already answered but they did get the union to agree with Disney terms but now Disney just decided to keep them and other cm on indefinite furlough


----------



## yulilin3

Life is good again


----------



## tlmadden73

Man .. was just thinking today. As Disney fans we are just lucky that WDW is in a friendly state like Florida where they are even allowed to open. Amusement parks in my state (NC) are STILL not allowed to open (despite things being no worse here than anywhere else).  Our big Cedar Fair park (Carowinds) never opened all summer despite it being mainly outdoors because our governor is slow rolling the re-opening restrictions.

Somehow I actually went to Tweetsie Railroad in July (a small amusment park with a 3 mile wild west real steam train ride). They closed all their amusement rides, they had the park open with their train ride/show running with tons of signage, social distancing, they required masks of everyone, they required a reservation, they limited traffic in their gift shops. And they only charged $10 for the train/ride and show since it was a reduced experience. I didn't realize it... but a few days after I had went, the state's department of health told them they still couldn't be open .. and they had to shut down after two weeks after spending all that time/money to try and be open "partially". The employees there were glad to be working and excited to be open .. the wild west show even had some jokes about the current environment (how hand sanitizer and TP were worth more than gold) .. etc.

It's a shame .. felt totally safe there and no cases of COVID sprung from them being open (not like they were getting a lot of business anyway). I don't want this to get political (I mean really, it shouldn't be, but it is) .. but it makes me want to go do WDW even more (even with restrictions) to help support them since they at least CAN be open there, offer employment to SOME people and not bleed money.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Life is good again


In a sea of somewhat mediocre seasonal offerings, this is SUCH a great sundae!


----------



## Moliphino

MickeyWaffles said:


> Pandemic only.
> 
> We rode the Skyliner 8 times in February and were placed with another party twice. In our experience they didn’t combine groups unless there was a line backing up.



When I rode, if the next group was close enough behind they'd make you all get in one car. Even when there was nobody behind them (Pop station, no line). It was kind of annoying, so I'm glad if they loosened up on that even pre-Covid.


----------



## Eric Smith

Anna_Sh said:


> Does anyone think there’s a chance they’ll sell the gingerbread shingles at GF, BC, etc. even though they don’t have the gingerbread displays?


I think that’s likely to happen.  As long as they think they can make money on it, they’ll do it.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Well, I am very excited to say we just rebooked for November, heading down Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  Very excited as we have never been down during the holidays.   I know we will not see the castle in it's normal decor nor we will have the Gingerbread House at GF (that actually was more upsetting to me than the castle decor), we are just THRILLED that WDW is open, and will be decorated.  Even if the week of Thanksgiving is busy, it will never be as busy as pre-Covid days.  Just the mere stimulation of the senses will be a treat.  It will be me, my DD14, my sister and niece DD13.


----------



## Broncho52

yulilin3 said:


> All equity are furloughed indefinitely along with other cm departments



so the deal meant nothing?


----------



## MrsBooch

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Well, I am very excited to say we just rebooked for November, heading down Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  Very excited as we have never been down during the holidays.   I know we will not see the castle in it's normal decor nor we will have the Gingerbread House at GF (that actually was more upsetting to me than the castle decor), we are just THRILLED that WDW is open, and will be decorated. * Even if the week of Thanksgiving is busy, it will never be as busy as pre-Covid days.*  Just the mere stimulation of the senses will be a treat.  It will be me, my DD14, my sister and niece DD13.



I think this is going to be the lowest crowd we will ever see for Thanksgiving and that is another reason to go, in my opinion. 



Farro said:


> I can explain this if anyone needs me to.



....ME. I NEED IT.


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> Good to know! We've only been going to WDW for 3.5 years and have lived in the same house that entire time, and even before then we were still in the same zip code. And our family all has the same last name. WTH! Checking that thread now, THANK YOU!


Good luck!! I hope something sticks. Crazy what people are finding that finally work (there are a few other threads too). Gotta love Disney IT


----------



## Krandor

Broncho52 said:


> so the deal meant nothing?



My understanding is that even while they were negotiating the union had stated they would not prevent members from being called back so there was never a situation where they couldn't call them back.  I can understand WDW wanting to get the deal done before doing that but clearly the deal wasn't the stumbling block


----------



## yulilin3

Broncho52 said:


> so the deal meant nothing?


from my understanding the deal would've brought entertainment back, so much so that they were starting to block the shows with new choreo to allow social distancing, then Disney decided to keep all of them furloughed  along with other departments


----------



## twinmom13

If anyone is there today, how are the crowds?  The wait times are looking pretty good.  Does it seem like the Labor Day crowds are diminishing?


----------



## rteetz

Ongoing conference with Disney CFO Christine McCarthy right now and here are some interesting notes. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764342429691905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764343654359045


----------



## Mit88

I mean, that should have been obvious that with a state-wide outbreak right before the reopening of the parks that people that may have gone done for the reopening, or soon after, would be hesitant to do so. We’re seeing now that people want to be at WDW, but they wanted to make sure it was safe first.


----------



## yulilin3

twinmom13 said:


> If anyone is there today, how are the crowds?  The wait times are looking pretty good.  Does it seem like the Labor Day crowds are diminishing?


Empty again,  not first weeks empty,  but definitely emptier than the weekend
Did IASW, Pooh, Tea Cups and Buzz in an hour,   could've done PP as well, leisurely walking from one to another


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> I mean, that should have been obvious that with a state-wide outbreak right before the reopening of the parks that people that may have gone done for the reopening, or soon after, would be hesitant to do so. We’re seeing now that people want to be at WDW, but they wanted to make sure it was safe first.


Plus florida wasn’t the only state having spikes in cases at that time. Other states were dealing with the same thing, so that may have impacted people’s trip plans considering they would have to go through airports and such 

I also don’t keep up with the northeast but did their quarantine rules end? I know back in July they had them and that could’ve stopped people too.


----------



## Devil13

Cheap flights from Boston has me making my way down on Friday of Thanksgiving week but the focus on FLA residents and limited park offerings have me staying at Universal for the first time ever. Looking forward to the experience but sad in some respects. Will definitely visiting Spings and some hotels while we're down there.  
Just happy to get out of the house for a few days at this point


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Ongoing conference with Disney CFO Christine McCarthy right now and here are some interesting notes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764342429691905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764343654359045


They must have seen a mass exodus in out of state reservations they just weren’t expecting after they announced their reopening.


----------



## hereforthechurros

midnight star said:


> Plus florida wasn’t the only state having spikes in cases at that time. Other states were dealing with the same thing, so that may have impacted people’s trip plans considering they would have to go through airports and such
> 
> I also don’t keep up with the northeast but did their quarantine rules end? I know back in July they had them and that could’ve stopped people too.


Not to mention all the states that enacted Florida quarantine mandates or recommendations. In addition of the tri-state area I mean!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

midnight star said:


> Plus florida wasn’t the only state having spikes in cases at that time. Other states were dealing with the same thing, so that may have impacted people’s trip plans considering they would have to go through airports and such
> 
> I also don’t keep up with the northeast but did their quarantine rules end? I know back in July they had them and that could’ve stopped people too.



Florida ended there (so don't have to quarantine when get down there) but NY, where I am (and I know at least a few others, MA for example) still says you would need. To quarantine when you get back


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Ongoing conference with Disney CFO Christine McCarthy right now and here are some interesting notes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764342429691905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764343654359045


Want more guests in the parks? 
1) Offer up annual passes again. (and maybe even incentives for people to buy them)
2) Start lifting or loosening SOME of the restrictions (just as a show of "we feel its getting safer")
3) Offer discounts on resorts AND tickets (they've already done this for the resorts.. )

The resort discounts will probably help a lot though .. especially since they are good until end of the year. 

I am sure people are getting more confident to travel with each new day. With more anecdotal reports of friends and family (or personal) taking vacations (to WDW and many other places) and being fine, more people will feel confident to get back out there. I know I am.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Want more guests in the parks?
> 1) Offer up annual passes again. (and maybe even incentives for people to buy them)
> 2) Start lifting or loosening SOME of the restrictions (just as a show of "we feel its getting safer")
> 3) Offer discounts on resorts AND tickets (they've already done this for the resorts.. )
> 
> The resort discounts will probably help a lot though .. especially since they are good until end of the year.
> 
> I am sure people are getting more confident to travel with each new day. With more anecdotal reports of friends and family (or personal) taking vacations (to WDW and many other places) and being fine, more people will feel confident to get back out there. I know I am.


1. Not going to happen until they allow park hopping most likely. 
2. I almost laugh at that. Also not happening soon. 
3. This is the only thing they will and would do. We are seeing some of it and it will continue.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"
> 
> View attachment 524844


HEAVY BREATHING.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770291475279872


----------



## midnight star

tlmadden73 said:


> Want more guests in the parks?
> 1) Offer up annual passes again. (and maybe even incentives for people to buy them)
> 2) Start lifting or loosening SOME of the restrictions (just as a show of "we feel its getting safer")
> 3) Offer discounts on resorts AND tickets (they've already done this for the resorts.. )
> 
> The resort discounts will probably help a lot though .. especially since they are good until end of the year.
> 
> I am sure people are getting more confident to travel with each new day. With more anecdotal reports of friends and family (or personal) taking vacations (to WDW and many other places) and being fine, more people will feel confident to get back out there. I know I am.


2) I think this is how the parks are safe, and why more people are coming. I don’t think they would relax any safety restrictions


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770712797335552


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303772719385804805


----------



## hereforthechurros

I was wondering what would come first... the bringing back of the offerings, or the crowds. It’s clear now they want crowds then they’ll start bringing stuff back. But what’s enticing crowds? Feels very chicken or the egg.


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"
> 
> View attachment 524844


*
No castle lights BUT we'll be able to have corn dog nuggets on the hub grass again? I'll take it.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770291475279872


Welp this answers a lot of questions.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"
> 
> View attachment 524844


Also saw 4 managers and chef talking and looking at the menu over by the egg roll cart


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Welp this answers a lot of questions.


Yeah certainly telling though this piece was said during talk about filming new shows and movies. Still likely applies to everything though.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

SAVIS!!!! I know it's an upcharge and tbh I never intended on getting on but man 2020 has been the year from hell so our November trip is our "yes trip"! and I am saying YES to my own lightsaber yeeeeeah!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

It looks like no kembe and probably no ceremony, just the gatherers helping custom build from a kit
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> 1. Not going to happen until they allow park hopping most likely.
> 2. I almost laugh at that. Also not happening soon.
> 3. This is the only thing they will and would do. We are seeing some of it and it will continue.


Well .. I wouldn't expect  (for #1 and #2) to happen right away. I'm not that naive.  ... but it will need to happen eventually. I am just saying those things will need to happen if they expect significantly more people in the parks 
There are just some people that won't go back until things are at least more "normal" (to them personally).

And by relaxing restrictions .. I don't mean like dropping them cold turkey. It definitely is a double-edged sword .. some people are staying away because of the restrictions .. some people are confident and coming because of the restrictions.

Disney will probably loosen some restrictions and just not advertise it.  Like allowing more reservations, like putting another party in a small world boat or allowing more seating inside the restaurants. But they WILL advertise certain things coming back like M&Gs or Fireworks that will probably encourage a lot of people to consider coming again.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like no kembe and probably no ceremony, just the gatherers helping custom build from a kit
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> It looks like no kembe and probably no ceremony, just the gatherers helping custom build from a kit
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


See . .this is what I meant by lifting restrictions! They are opening up something that has been closed. Obviously not back to fully normal, but at least something else to do (and something else to spend money on) at the parks.

No Kembe? Because he was an an actor? (and part of the actor's union and not a regular cast member?). Shame .... he and the "story" were the best part for me and my son.  Feels like they should discount it without the "immersive experience" part of the attraction. I didn't mind paying such a premium price after realizing that you are paying for the theatrics as well as the blade itself. 

Still .. half capacity and wearing masks .. no reason this can't go on safely. Pretty cool. 

Now .. I wonder when they will start to come up with creative ways to do M&Gs.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> Well .. I wouldn't expect  (for #1 and #2) to happen right away. I'm not that naive.  ... but it will need to happen eventually. I am just saying those things will need to happen if they expect significantly more people in the parks
> There are just some people that won't go back until things are at least more "normal" (to them personally).
> 
> And by relaxing restrictions .. I don't mean like dropping them cold turkey. It definitely is a double-edged sword .. some people are staying away because of the restrictions .. some people are confident and coming because of the restrictions.
> 
> Disney will probably loosen some restrictions and just not advertise it.  Like allowing more reservations, like putting another party in a small world boat or allowing more seating inside the restaurants. But they WILL advertise certain things coming back like M&Gs or Fireworks that will probably encourage a lot of people to consider coming again.



I think maybe by next Spring -  if vaccinations start happening early in 2021 - the mask restrictions may loosen to indoors only and outdoor activities if you can't social distance. Kind of depends on how winter/spring goes as far as Covid - is it weakening, etc.

I'll tell you, I bet that would make a large difference in who will/won't come due to masks.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Well .. I wouldn't expect  (for #1 and #2) to happen right away. I'm not that naive.  ... but it will need to happen eventually. I am just saying those things will need to happen if they expect significantly more people in the parks
> There are just some people that won't go back until things are at least more "normal" (to them personally).
> 
> And by relaxing restrictions .. I don't mean like dropping them cold turkey. It definitely is a double-edged sword .. some people are staying away because of the restrictions .. some people are confident and coming because of the restrictions.
> 
> Disney will probably loosen some restrictions and just not advertise it.  Like allowing more reservations, like putting another party in a small world boat or allowing more seating inside the restaurants. But they WILL advertise certain things coming back like M&Gs or Fireworks that will probably encourage a lot of people to consider coming again.


With the words from CFO Christine McCarthy today that this is the world we have until a wide-spread vaccine is out I don't see much changing anytime soon.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Florida ended there (so don't have to quarantine when get down there) but NY, where I am (and I know at least a few others, MA for example) still says you would need. To quarantine when you get back




My SO and I are quarantining (NY residents) for at least another 8-10 days and/or 2 more negative tests. Only 2 times outside of walking the dogs that we’ve left the house have been to get tested. We filled her car up with gas before we left for Florida, and went grocery shopping for meats to be frozen so we didnt have any reason to leave the house once we got back until our 14 days back. Unfortunately I can only speak for us. I would hope that others are also doing the same that have been down to Florida from the tri-state area


----------



## yulilin3

during the live stream today we were chatting about the fact that we will not have a Holiday special, I was rambling and I think it would be cool if they did a look back at the favorite moments from years past. They can get a lot of nostalgia views, actual parade coming down Main Street, Regis, favorite performances, all looking forward to the 50th celebration


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770712797335552



Are you .... kidding me ? Lol. Ends right before I get there, starts again right after I leave. Hopefully they allow it on shopDisney again. Probably not though


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Are you .... kidding me ? Lol. Ends right before I get there, starts again right after I leave. Hopefully they allow it on shopDisney again. Probably not though


It ends before I arrive now too. Probably will start again after I leave then.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> It ends before I arrive now too. Probably will start again after I leave then.



It actually runs through when I’ll be there next Oct 19th-25th, but I’m likely only making that trip if the HHN “lite” gets confirmed. Thought about doing Howl O Screams but it’s just too far and would mean we’d have to stay near Tampa that night


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> With the words from CFO Christine McCarthy today that this is the world we have until a wide-spread vaccine is out I don't see much changing anytime soon.



I would say Disney World is functioning at about 25% of the total experience right now.  100% includes everything Disney World featured pre-covid shutdown.

The vaccine will the be big push forward.  But if we get hit with another outbreak like NY experienced or an outbreak somewhere else traced from Disney would push us back to 0% (Parks and Disney Springs closed). 

Still hopeful we get closer to 100% by the 50th.

_EDIT for clarity._


----------



## midnight star

mattpeto said:


> The vaccine will the be big push forward. But if we get hit with another wave or outbreak traced from Disney, like the one in NY could push us back to 0% (Parks and Disney Springs closed).


There was an outbreak traced to Disney in NY?


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> With the words from CFO Christine McCarthy today that this is the world we have until a wide-spread vaccine is out I don't see much changing anytime soon.


That is there choice to keep their parks restricted until that time. People will definitely feel safer going to theme parks without masks if there is some sort of vaccine. We all go about our lives during flu season (like going to a crowded WDW) because we know that we can get a vaccine and because we know that our chance of being severely affected is low.  We'll get there eventually with this virus. 

But .. I think things can (and will) have to change slightly .. like the re-opening of Savi's .. or queues won't have to be as restricted (or as more people inevitably show up .. that queues will overflow into walkways and be too long of a wait. 

I'm just of the opinion that the plummeting number of cases in Florida (despite parks being open for months, despite kids/young adults going back to schools, etc.) may mean that the inevitable "spike" that places like NY had way back in April is over and things can eventually safely start opening back up a bit more with or without a vaccine.

But I agree .. as a country .. as a culture .. we aren't there yet .. but I feel we are moving towards the more "confident to go out and about" spectrum for most people (It's pretty obvious when you go out and about locally .. at least here).


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> But I agree .. as a country .. as a culture .. we aren't there yet .. but I feel we are moving towards the more "confident to go out and about" spectrum for most people (It's pretty obvious when you go out and about locally .. at least here).


Yeah I think people want to start moving more. They will have to do so with restrictions for now at least. Disney certainly isn't going to be one to relax things first.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770291475279872


This.


----------



## Vern60

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"
> 
> View attachment 524844


This all bodes well for my Christmas trip, I'm really happy seeing more and more things slowly open up!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think people want to start moving more. They will have to do so with restrictions for now at least. Disney certainly isn't going to be one to relax things first.




I've gone out much more since my state ordered a mask mandate. Funny how that works...


----------



## mattpeto

midnight star said:


> There was an outbreak traced to Disney in NY?



No poor wording on my part.  I'll clean up my post.

New York got crushed.  If Orlando gets hit like that, Disney would shutdown again.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> It ends before I arrive now too. Probably will start again after I leave then.


You guys sound like you have my typical luck


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> Saw this posted in a Facebook group - sign went up today so all you Casey's fans should be able to get your fix "soon"
> 
> View attachment 524844






yulilin3 said:


> Also saw 4 managers and chef talking and looking at the menu over by the egg roll cart



I am happy screaming inside my head right now - it looks like this:


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> This.


This really helped me, for some reason, come to grips with a whole lot of what ifs. We were planning on an eight day AP-activating Christmas trip, but maybe we will cut that down and wait to activate APs.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think people want to start moving more. They will have to do so with restrictions for now at least. Disney certainly isn't going to be one to relax things first.


Oh for sure ..

No matter what you think about the seriousness of the virus .. once you have these restrictions in place for this long, you can't just drop them overnight without some serious PR issues. Perception matters. That's why all the governments are slow rolling the roll back of these restrictions. I mean .. realistically .. is it any safer now to eat in a restaurant or go to a gym now than it was back in April? Not really, .. by number of daily cases/deaths alone in some states, it is statistically worse, yet states all over are slowly lifting restrictions -- some states (like Florida) just lifted them earlier than others. 

Like I said earlier, we should just be thankful they are open AT ALL. I am thankful we can even discuss the restrictions they have and rejoice when every little thing (discounts, Savi's, opening of Casey's) happens to move us closer to normal. 

I am sure plenty of us will have great Halloween and Christmas trips despite the restrictions! Just, like many, anxious to get there.


----------



## jcbftw

Savi's Workshop lightsaber building experience reopening at DHS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303772719385804805


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> No poor wording on my part.  I'll clean up my post.
> 
> New York got crushed.  If Orlando gets hit like that, Disney would shutdown again.



They kind of did. Maybe not Orlando. But considering the layouts of both states, you could argue that both states got hit equally as hard, regardless of the resulting numbers. Orlando, or any city in Florida isnt set up the way NYC, or nearly as populated and dense. The dense population in NYC is why it spread as quickly and furiously.

NYC is MK at max capacity. 
Orlando is MK at current capacity.


----------



## osufeth24

Dang, I leave for 2 seconds to buy a townhouse, and I see lots of different news stories


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> Dang, I leave for 2 seconds to buy a townhouse, and I see lots of different news stories


and it’s not even Friday!!


----------



## Mit88

Bad news is relegated to Friday’s.

Today - APs get 30%
Friday - APs can now only get 2 parks reservations per month


----------



## Elle23

Can anyone tell me if Main Street is still opening an hour before scheduled park time opening?

And is the monorail running from the Contemporary to MK? (Was thinking of doing a Chef Mickey breakfast since it may be the only time we can eat there without hordes of sticky buffet kids running around ).


----------



## rteetz

Elle23 said:


> And is the monorail running from the Contemporary to MK? (Was thinking of doing a Chef Mickey breakfast since it may be the only time we can eat there without hordes of sticky buffet kids running around ).


Yes


----------



## yulilin3

Elle23 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Main Street is still opening an hour before scheduled park time opening?
> 
> And is the monorail running from the Contemporary to MK? (Was thinking of doing a Chef Mickey breakfast since it may be the only time we can eat there without hordes of sticky buffet kids running around ).


Mk is opening around 8:25, the entire park not just ms. The rides could open early or wait until 9


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Bad news is relegated to Friday’s.
> 
> Today - APs get 30%
> Friday - APs can now only get 2 parks reservations per month


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303770291475279872


And thats assuming there is ever going to be a vaccine that works well enough to make a difference - 60% success rate for an unknown number of months and resistance by many to take it may not be enough to solve this.


----------



## LSUmiss

midnight star said:


> 2) I think this is how the parks are safe, and why more people are coming. I don’t think they would relax any safety restrictions


I think they should change it maybe 4 & up. There are a lot of ppl posting that they won’t go b/c their young kids can’t wear masks.


----------



## midnight star

LSUmiss said:


> I think they should change it maybe 4 & up. There are a lot of ppl posting that they won’t go b/c their young kids can’t wear masks.


Yeah the age limit throws a lot of people through a loop. I’ve gone to downtown Disney a lot and so many parents come not realizing their 2 year old needs a mask. In other places, even in California, 2 Year olds don’t  need a mask.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I think they should change it maybe 4 & up. There are a lot of ppl posting that they won’t go b/c their young kids can’t wear masks.



Agree it’s too extreme. Kids under 8 don’t wear masks at school here. I don’t understand Disney’s stance on this.


----------



## Pyotr

LSUmiss said:


> I think they should change it maybe 4 & up. There are a lot of ppl posting that they won’t go b/c their young kids can’t wear masks.



This is what is stopping me. My youngest is 2 and a half. I can keep the mask on for about 20 minutes at the doctors office.  I would suffer through the heat if she didn’t have to wear one. 

Our county is 6 and up.


----------



## Mit88

Maybe its because with children 2 and under being able to go into the parks for free it’s easier to determine through that which children need to wear a mask. 2 does seem to be a little young, maybe that’s something they could loosen up on as Florida progresses. But Disney is always going to air on the side of being too cautious, than not cautious enough


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> Maybe its because with children 2 and under being able to go into the parks for free it’s easier to determine through that which children need to wear a mask. 2 does seem to be a little young, maybe that’s something they could loosen up on as Florida progresses. But Disney is always going to air on the side of being too cautious, than not cautious enough


 
It’s 3 and under to get into the parks for free.

Edit. I’m wrong. It’s under 3.

2nd edit. Because she’s two and a half, my daughter doesn’t have to have a ticket but has to wear a mask.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

SaintsManiac said:


> Agree it’s too extreme. Kids under 8 don’t wear masks at school here. I don’t understand Disney’s stance on this.


in my area it is preK/Kindergarten and up depending on which is youngest group


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Lots of places are doing age 2 & up for masks, including our local zoo. People make it sound like Disney is the only one doing 2 & up.

If they change the mask mandate to an older age, that will significantly increase the number of unmasked people in the parks, in lines and on transportation.

They want as few unmasked people as possible, even if that means people will choose not to go because their 2 year old would not be able to wear one. I know we would be in that boat. My 4 & 5 year olds wear masks with ease but at 2 I think it would have been a much different story. We would just respect Disney’s choice and choose to not go at this time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Betty Rohrer said:


> in my area it is preK/Kindergarten and up depending on which is youngest group



It kind of makes it arbitrary when it’s so different depending on where you are. Only my opinion of course.


----------



## Obliviate

LSUmiss said:


> I think they should change it maybe 4 & up. There are a lot of ppl posting that they won’t go b/c their young kids can’t wear masks.


I would imagine that is precisely the reason why they haven't changed it yet. I assume they want to minimize the amount of people that don't wear masks.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> This.


It probably doesn’t matter, but it should be pointed out she was talking about the studio division when she made that comment.


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> Lots of places are doing age 2 & up for masks, including our local zoo. People make it sound like Disney is the only one doing 2 & up.
> 
> If they change the mask mandate to an older age, that will significantly increase the number of unmasked people in the parks, in lines and on transportation.
> 
> They want as few unmasked people as possible, even if that means people will choose not to go because their 2 year old would not be able to wear one. I know we would be in that boat. My 4 & 5 year olds wear masks with ease but at 2 I think it would have been a much different story. We would just respect Disney’s choice and choose to not go at this time.



if you had a current 2 yo you would feel different. We can’t go to the park even if we want to. He will keep it on for 2 seconds and toss on ground. He is a young 2, smart but doesn’t have the reasoning skills yet which is normal for that age. No where locally he has to wear a mask other than Costco so we just don’t go there anymore. Even doctors offices are not requiring 2 around here.


----------



## Pyotr

Brianstl said:


> It probably doesn’t matter, but it should be pointed out she was talking about the studio division when she made that comment.



Wow. You are correct. She wasn’t talking about the parks.


----------



## Rash

rteetz said:


>


I wonder if this will apply to shopdisney again?


----------



## The Pho

Analyst predicting Disney Parks won’t fully recover until 2023.

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/...-another-lost-year-in-2021-analysts-forecast/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlwhitney said:


> if you had a current 2 yo you would feel different. We can’t go to the park even if we want to. He will keep it on for 2 seconds and toss on ground. He is a young 2, smart but doesn’t have the reasoning skills yet which is normal for that age. No where locally he has to wear a mask other than Costco so we just don’t go there anymore. Even doctors offices are not requiring 2 around here.



I know people sort of joke about the "my kid is 25 months" vs just saying 2 - but there is a big difference (for most kids) between 24 and 35 months

I think most places it is 3 and up (that is what it is here for every where - I'd say including schools a that was the plan, but our are virtual 100% now), and that ties to tickets, so easy to say: you need a ticket, you need a mask


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Analyst predicting Disney Parks won’t fully recover until 2023.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/...-another-lost-year-in-2021-analysts-forecast/



will be interesting to see - obviously the end of 2021 brings the 50th stuff (and then with that a number of new attractions), so I could see things be propped up a bit for that, then die down again.  

I think 2023 for consistent back to normal is realistic


----------



## jlwhitney

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know people sort of joke about the "my kid is 25 months" vs just saying 2 - but there is a big difference (for most kids) between 24 and 35 months
> 
> I think most places it is 3 and up (that is what it is here for every where - I'd say including schools a that was the plan, but our are virtual 100% now), and that ties to tickets, so easy to say: you need a ticket, you need a mask



Yup! Huge different from new 2 to almost 3. Really between 2-4 the growth of a child in reasoning and such is huge. I can tell my 4 year old well hey if you wear the mask you can get a piece of candy later and chances are he will try hard and succeed likely. I tell that to my 2 yo and he looks at you funny and runs off...lol.


----------



## Brianstl

The Pho said:


> Analyst predicting Disney Parks won’t fully recover until 2023.
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/...-another-lost-year-in-2021-analysts-forecast/


It all depends on the economic conditions going forward even more than COVID.  It took them longer than 3 years to fully recover from 2008, but that was a historically bad economic downturn.  We will see how deep and long this one turns out to be.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think people want to start moving more. They will have to do so with restrictions for now at least. Disney certainly isn't going to be one to relax things first.



I agree which is what makes me pessimistic on some of the upcoming rundisney events.  I don't think disney wants to be one of the first doing big races.  I hope I'm wrong because I love them so much.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> I agree which is what makes me pessimistic on some of the upcoming rundisney events.  I don't think disney wants to be one of the first doing big races.  I hope I'm wrong because I love them so much.


Well they won’t be as Space Coast is.

I learned in a podcast recently that the average race has 600 participants so if you go by that logic there are a lot of large race events. I do hope RunDisney can do it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We have our Droid Depot reservation on Tuesday (the 15th), does the ap discount work in there?  And of course Savis opens back up the day we leave.  Lol  i guess we'll save that for December and hope all the things are back in there by then.

DHS was pretty crowded today.  60+ minutes for headliners for a good portion of the day.  Last 2 hours were fantastic though except for the rain.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> We have our Droid Depot reservation on Tuesday (the 15th), does the ap discount work in there?  And of course Savis opens back up the day we leave.  Lol  i guess we'll save that for December and hope all the things are back in there by then.
> 
> DHS was pretty crowded today.  60+ minutes for headliners for a good portion of the day.  Last 2 hours were fantastic though except for the rain.


Discount works on accessories I believe but not the droid it self.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Well they won’t be as Space Coast is.
> 
> I learned in a podcast recently that the average race has 600 participants so if you go by that logic there are a lot of large race events. I do hope RunDisney can do it.



I siad "one of the first" not the first.  By big races I'm thinking ones over 1000.  Space Coast though is only 760 or so registered for their marathon but that is combined virtual and physical so they will be well under 1000 on the marathon physical.  The halves will likely be over 1000 but still way lower then even a 10% typical rundisney half.    Even at 10% normal capacity I think they'd be the largest races to run since march.  

I hope they can do it.  I really do.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Discount works on accessories I believe but not the droid it self.



correct. I received it on my backpack, but not my droid.


----------



## Obliviate

rteetz said:


> Discount works on accessories I believe but not the droid it self.





SaintsManiac said:


> correct. I received it on my backpack, but not my droid.


That's weird. Last time they did the AP 30% it worked on the Droid according to a CM from the Depot. She may have been mistaken then.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Obliviate said:


> That's weird. Last time they did the AP 30% it worked on the Droid according to a CM from the Depot. She may have been mistaken then.


I'll ask on Tuesday, but will be prepared for a no.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jlwhitney said:


> if you had a current 2 yo you would feel different. We can’t go to the park even if we want to. He will keep it on for 2 seconds and toss on ground. He is a young 2, smart but doesn’t have the reasoning skills yet which is normal for that age. No where locally he has to wear a mask other than Costco so we just don’t go there anymore. Even doctors offices are not requiring 2 around here.



No, I would not feel differently, because I would not want my child unmasked in a theme park during a pandemic. I also don’t think it’s fair to the other guests - best and safest scenario is as many guests in masks as possible. So, we would not go unless our children could wear a mask anyway - regardless of what the rule was.

Anyway, it’s not even worth debating because the age is 2 and up and there is no credible sign of that changing.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Obliviate said:


> That's weird. Last time they did the AP 30% it worked on the Droid according to a CM from the Depot. She may have been mistaken then.



We were told the same too in July.  I tried to find the receipt to verify but of course I can't find it.  I did find the receipt for Windtraders in Pandora, with the 30% AP discount my DS's banshee was only $42, which I thought was reasonable.


----------



## LSUmiss

midnight star said:


> Yeah the age limit throws a lot of people through a loop. I’ve gone to downtown Disney a lot and so many parents come not realizing their 2 year old needs a mask. In other places, even in California, 2 Year olds don’t  need a mask.


Yes I have not been anywhere else where it’s required for a 2 yr old.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> No, I would not feel differently, because I would not want my child unmasked in a theme park during a pandemic. I also don’t think it’s fair to the other guests - best and safest scenario is as many guests in masks as possible. So, we would not go unless our children could wear a mask anyway - regardless of what the rule was.
> 
> Anyway, it’s not even worth debating because the age is 2 and up and there is no credible sign of that changing.


Curious if you have kids. Sounds like you’re suggesting ppl should keep their children locked in the house until they are old enough to wear masks.  If you have kids, certainly you can see how this would not be practical.


----------



## Tinksbff

chicagoshannon said:


> We have our Droid Depot reservation on Tuesday (the 15th), does the ap discount work in there?  And of course Savis opens back up the day we leave.  Lol  i guess we'll save that for December and hope all the things are back in there by then.
> 
> DHS was pretty crowded today.  60+ minutes for headliners for a good portion of the day.  Last 2 hours were fantastic though except for the rain.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> Curious if you have kids. Sounds like you’re suggesting ppl should keep their children locked in the house until they are old enough to wear masks.  If you have kids, certainly you can see how this would not be practical.



Yes, as mentioned in my previous post I have a 4 year old and a 5 year old. Very familiar with how 2 year olds are - having kids 18 months apart, once my oldest turned 3, my youngest turned 2 shortly after! 

I personally would not bring either of them to a theme park with thousands of other people in the middle of a pandemic unless they could successfully wear a mask. That doesn’t mean we would be locked in our house live under a rock forever . It’s a mass gathering and I think it’s best for as many people as possible in larger crowds to be masked during this time. Raising the age would increase the number of unmasked people in the park significantly.

Again, not worth discussing because Disney’s rule is 2 & up and there’s no sign of it changing anyway!


----------



## pixieprincess925

Farro said:


> I can explain this if anyone needs me to.


Yes, please. What does this mean?


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, as mentioned in my previous post I have a 4 year old and a 5 year old. Very familiar with how 2 year olds are, having kids 18 months apart once my oldest was done with 2 my younger one turned 2!
> 
> I personally would not bring either of them to a theme park with thousands of other people in the middle of a pandemic unless they could successfully wear a mask. That doesn’t mean we would be locked in our house live under a rock forever
> 
> Again, not worth discussing because Disney’s rule is 2 & up and there’s no sign of it changing.



More power to you. I’ll continue to support places where my kids don’t have to wear a mask.

And really things change and while probably won’t change in next month or two doesn’t mean it’s gonna be another year either and I do see Disney changing the age before other things.


----------



## Sean74

LSUmiss said:


> Curious if you have kids. Sounds like you’re suggesting ppl should keep their children locked in the house until they are old enough to wear masks.  If you have kids, certainly you can see how this would not be practical.


My DD was two when COVID started (admittedly an old 2 at 33 months) we made a game of mask wearing and put it in her toy medical kit.  it took one evening to teach her about wearing a mask.  She has no trouble with it and wears it whenever in a public space without issue.  2 is a common age for mask requirements.  It is also the age of requirement at Disney and in my opinion should be.  why Are we still whining about this?


----------



## SarahC97

chicagoshannon said:


> We have our Droid Depot reservation on Tuesday (the 15th), does the ap discount work in there?  And of course Savis opens back up the day we leave.  Lol  i guess we'll save that for December and hope all the things are back in there by then.
> 
> DHS was pretty crowded today.  60+ minutes for headliners for a good portion of the day.  Last 2 hours were fantastic though except for the rain.


They had a package in July that included a droid, personality chip, and backpack. You could use the AP discount on that but not a droid by itself. I'm unsure if they're still offering the package.


----------



## MrsBooch

Apropos of nothing, we just realized tonight that our 5 year old refers to the pandemic as the Granola Virus.


----------



## Cfiiitz

Sean74 said:


> My DD was two when COVID started (admittedly an old 2 at 33 months) we made a game of mask wearing and put it in her toy medical kit.  it took one evening to teach her about wearing a mask.  She has no trouble with it and wears it whenever in a public space without issue.  2 is a common age for mask requirements.  It is also the age of requirement at Disney and in my opinion should be.  why Are we still whining about this?



My daughter turned 2 on March 24. So, at the beginning of lock down. She wears a mask everywhere, reminds us to wear them and asks to wear her kitty mask or her rainbow mask or whatever. Where we live it’s mandatory in inside public places. Our airlines have mandated them for 2 and up on flights.
Most importantly if we went to Disney right now she wouldn’t think it was weird or inconvenient or hard to wear a mask because it’s just part of her routine. Her fun level would be the same as it was in January when she didn’t have a mask. What would be more confusing for her is if she saw lots
of kids without them. So, I guess I’m glad the mandate is there on a lot of different levels.


----------



## marikujawa

Sean74 said:


> My DD was two when COVID started (admittedly an old 2 at 33 months) we made a game of mask wearing and put it in her toy medical kit.  it took one evening to teach her about wearing a mask.  She has no trouble with it and wears it whenever in a public space without issue.  2 is a common age for mask requirements.  It is also the age of requirement at Disney and in my opinion should be.  why Are we still whining about this?


Not all 2 year olds are like yours, there are many places referred to in this thread that have a higher age for their mask requirement, and why do you feel the need to insult people  who have opinions different from yours by saying they’re whining?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sean74 said:


> My DD was two when COVID started (admittedly an old 2 at 33 months) we made a game of mask wearing and put it in her toy medical kit.  it took one evening to teach her about wearing a mask.  She has no trouble with it and wears it whenever in a public space without issue.  2 is a common age for mask requirements.  It is also the age of requirement at Disney and in my opinion should be.  why Are we still whining about this?



Unfortunately, some people cannot accept the policies Disney has set to open safely if those policies are inconvenient for them. Can’t go very long here without someone complaining about masks - they should be able to be removed for photos, or they should raise the mask age, how much longer will Disney require them, etc.

People are just unwilling to accept the safety policies Disney has put in place because it doesn’t work for them. Disney is open! It’s not for everyone right now - because it can’t be. There are lots of rules and limited experiences - but that’s how they have deemed it safe to open for guests and their cast members. There is such disrespect about Disney’s decisions about these policies. Sometimes I think people forget that there is actually still a pandemic going on.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> Apropos of nothing, we just realized tonight that our 5 year old refers to the pandemic as the Granola Virus.



How to make a very sad thing into something adorable.


----------



## Cfiiitz

marikujawa said:


> Not all 2 year olds are like yours, there are many places referred to in this thread that have a higher age for their mask requirement, and why do you feel the need to insult people  who have opinions different from yours by saying they’re whining?





I can’t speak for this poster but someone had said “if you had a two year old you’d feel differently”. Which is not a universal statement. I think people with two year olds are replying to disagree with that and to point out that there are people with 2 year olds who are glad/accepting of the Disney policy.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sean74 said:


> My DD was two when COVID started (admittedly an old 2 at 33 months) we made a game of mask wearing and put it in her toy medical kit.  it took one evening to teach her about wearing a mask.  She has no trouble with it and wears it whenever in a public space without issue.  2 is a common age for mask requirements.  It is also the age of requirement at Disney and in my opinion should be.  why Are we still whining about this?


B/c it’s ridiculous. And as ppl have mentioned 33 mos is way different from 25 mos as I am sure you know.


----------



## marikujawa

MickeyWaffles said:


> Unfortunately, some people cannot accept the policies Disney has set to open safely if those policies are inconvenient for them. Can’t go very long here without someone complaining about masks - they should be able to be removed for photos, or they should raise the mask age, how much longer will Disney require them, etc.
> 
> People are just unwilling to accept the safety policies Disney has put in place because it doesn’t work for them. Disney is open! It’s not for everyone right now - because it can’t be. There are lots of rules and limited experiences - but that’s how they have deemed it safe to open for guests and their cast members. There is such disrespect about Disney’s decisions about these policies.


It’s not disrespectful to share opinions about Disney’s policies as long as no one is suggesting that they be disregarded. Sharing opinions is the nature of a discussion board, and Disney’s policies are not written in stone.  They will change according to the progression of the virus and Disney’s own decision-making processes. There’s no harm in sharing one’s opinions with each other or with Disney as long as everyone commits to following whatever rules are in place.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

marikujawa said:


> It’s not disrespectful to share opinions about Disney’s policies as long as no one is suggesting that they be disregarded. Sharing opinions is the nature of a discussion board, and Disney’s policies are not written in stone.  They will change according to the progression of the virus and Disney’s own decision-making processes. There’s no harm in sharing one’s opinions with each other or with Disney as long as everyone commits to following whatever rules are in place.



I was under the impression that mask debate was kind of off limits on this thread since Disney’s current policy is clear. It seems we are gently urged to move on from the mask opinion discussion rather frequently, but it is brought up daily. And somehow I always fall into the trap over and over again when mask complaints are brought up  

I wish there was a way to mute posts with the word “masks” or “mask” so I wouldn’t be tempted to engage


----------



## Aimeedyan

My pediatrician sent out a flu shot availability email today and reminded everyone what the current COVID office policies are and that includes masks for age 2 and up - and has been from the beginning. It's pretty standard in my area for age 2 to be the guideline.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> I was under the impression that mask debate was kind of off limits on this thread since Disney’s current policy is clear. It seems we are gently urged to move on from the mask opinion discussion rather frequently, but it is brought up daily. And somehow I always fall into the trap over and over again when mask complaints are brought up
> 
> I wish there was a way to mute posts with the word “masks” or “mask” so I wouldn’t be tempted to engage


I certainly would like to move on from the mask debate.


----------



## Sean74

marikujawa said:


> Not all 2 year olds are like yours, there are many places referred to in this thread that have a higher age for their mask requirement, and why do you feel the need to insult people  who have opinions different from yours by saying they’re whining?


I was reading your response when a psa featuring bob costas came on the tv and  I think it’s perfect...it goes something like this “wearing a mask is common decency and common sense.”  
I recognize there are challenges associated with universal mask usage and some children (and adults) cannot wear them for various reasons. Unfortunately, the mask rules mean they can’t come to Disney and  these rules will remain in place for the foreseeable future.  

I used the phrase whining because if you’ve been following this thread you will know these antimask rule conversations come up all too frequently and it is common sense to wear them so we can put COVID behind us and people who don’t wear masks are not showing decency for their fellow humans.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

marikujawa said:


> It’s not disrespectful to share opinions about Disney’s policies as long as no one is suggesting that they be disregarded. Sharing opinions is the nature of a discussion board, and Disney’s policies are not written in stone.  They will change according to the progression of the virus and Disney’s own decision-making processes. There’s no harm in sharing one’s opinions with each other or with Disney as long as everyone commits to following whatever rules are in place.


that is the big "if" everyone following the rules even if that do not agree


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> I certainly would like to move on from the *mask debate*.


say it five times fast


----------



## Mit88

Rumor:

Halloween Horror Nights will have 4 houses on an alternating basis.

Tooth Fairy and The Brides (Universal Monsters) one week
Beetlejuice and HHN Icons the following week
And repeat possibly starting next Friday, the 18th of September

So basically its a locals event to be able to get all 4 houses, unless you’re taking a long trip. Might have to fix my trip to a Sunday-Saturday to get all 4 houses in, depending on what days they’d switch, and what days theyre operating the “event”

Edit: Permits show that a total of 8, and possibly 10 of the house locations are set for inspection as soon as tomorrow its unlikely they’d do that many houses. In the words of someone on the InsideUniversal boards, because its supposedly a day event, many of the cast that typically work the event, or new cast that were coming in this year dont have the ability to work the event since its during the day as opposed to it being a night job, they wouldnt be able to cast 8-10 houses worth of scare actors.

HHNRumors.com (@HHNRumors) Tweeted:
https://t.co/lIO4thC0AZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303889533054976001


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I remain very impressed with Disney sticking to unpopular (to some) and strict rules despite how much easier it would be in some respects loosening them.  I know it was questionable at first if people would even adapt and respect them, and even more questionable if Disney would actually be enforcing them.

This is how they felt best allowed them to open successfully. Take it or leave it. If I could teleport onto Disney property (and didn’t dine indoors) I would feel safe taking my family to the parks from what I have seen and a big part of that is their strict policies. I am not convinced they’d attract more people than they’d drive away if they dropped or loosened them.


----------



## AmberMV

jlwhitney said:


> if you had a current 2 yo you would feel different. We can’t go to the park even if we want to. He will keep it on for 2 seconds and toss on ground. He is a young 2, smart but doesn’t have the reasoning skills yet which is normal for that age. No where locally he has to wear a mask other than Costco so we just don’t go there anymore. Even doctors offices are not requiring 2 around here.


I hear you.  When they changed the requirement from 3 years old to 2 years old I was mad.  I have twins who just turned 2 in May this year, and I have a single who turned 3 in June.  It was a tall order, but I was tired of being at home with 3 toddlers.  I started practicing in July with all 3 of them every single day with masks, and I'd let them take turns playing kid games on a tablet, and reminded them every day that we have to wear a mask when we go on a car ride.  One of my 2 year old twins still only barely talks.  We went to Disney for 3 days last month and there was resistance here and there but for the most part we had few issues getting them to keep their masks on.  Day 3 in the afternoon my twin 2 year old girl finally threw a tantrum and wouldn't let us put hers back on but we were leaving the park anyway.  We live 1.5 hours away so we just got in the car and gave them their water bottles to quiet them.  If I can get just turned 2 year old twins and a just turned 3 year old to wear masks at Disney I have faith anyone can get a young child to do it.  Just takes practice and getting used to it like anything else


----------



## cristen72

Going back to the story about the modified holiday offerings.    Any speculation why things are ending on December 30 instead of the 31st?   Seems weird.


----------



## musika

I am forever playing catch up in this thread... 



Mit88 said:


> It also depended on how busy it was. In October my SO and I rode the skyliner quite a few times by ourselves, and a couple times we rode it with another family. It felt more awkward to ride the skyliner with other people than the Monorail



My kids talked the ear off the poor couples who ended up riding with us in January. I should probably just issue a general apology for that right now.



MrsBooch said:


> Apropos of nothing, we just realized tonight that our 5 year old refers to the pandemic as the Granola Virus.



My just turned 5 can't pronounce "R" yet properly, so it comes out as "cowona viwus".


----------



## skeeter31

cristen72 said:


> Going back to the story about the modified holiday offerings.    Any speculation why things are ending on December 30 instead of the 31st?   Seems weird.


Most likely because they’re unsure what they’re doing for NYE yet and don’t want to publicize that there will still be an event.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Most likely because they’re unsure what they’re doing for NYE yet and don’t want to publicize that there will still be an event.



That was my thinking - they are still hopeful to have something for NYE but don't want to announce it and then have to cancel it if things aren't looking good closer to the


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm finding one of the hardest things about the new rules is not eating and walking.  Do you know how long it takes a kid to eat one of those frozen minute maid cups?  About a zillion hours! /s I suffered through that torture yesterday. /s


----------



## cristen72

skeeter31 said:


> Most likely because they’re unsure what they’re doing for NYE yet and don’t want to publicize that there will still be an event.



I wonder where they would choose to have an event?  MK I assume?


----------



## Eric Smith

cristen72 said:


> I wonder where they would choose to have an event?  MK I assume?


I would guess Epcot.  It has the most space.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Rumor:
> 
> Halloween Horror Nights will have 4 houses on an alternating basis.
> 
> Tooth Fairy and The Brides (Universal Monsters) one week
> Beetlejuice and HHN Icons the following week
> And repeat possibly starting next Friday, the 18th of September
> 
> So basically its a locals event to be able to get all 4 houses, unless you’re taking a long trip. Might have to fix my trip to a Sunday-Saturday to get all 4 houses in, depending on what days they’d switch, and what days theyre operating the “event”
> 
> Edit: Permits show that a total of 8, and possibly 10 of the house locations are set for inspection as soon as tomorrow its unlikely they’d do that many houses. In the words of someone on the InsideUniversal boards, because its supposedly a day event, many of the cast that typically work the event, or new cast that were coming in this year dont have the ability to work the event since its during the day as opposed to it being a night job, they wouldnt be able to cast 8-10 houses worth of scare actors.
> 
> HHNRumors.com (@HHNRumors) Tweeted:
> https://t.co/lIO4thC0AZ
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303889533054976001



They have officially cancelled it.

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornigh...ncements/halloween-horror-nights-cancellation
https://universal.wdwinfo.com/halloween-horror-nights-2020-is-officially-cancelled/


----------



## Eldritch

Going next week, and would really not like to have to comb through 2,800 posts.  Will we have to wear masks ON the rides at DW?  How about Universal?
Thank you.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eldritch said:


> Going next week, and would really not like to have to comb through 2,800 posts.  Will we have to wear masks ON the rides at DW?  How about Universal?
> Thank you.


Yes definitely on the rides.  They will stop the ride if they see someone with no mask.  This is for all parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney "refills" park passes

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ers-full-availability-for-other-ticket-types/


----------



## SarahC97

Eldritch said:


> Going next week, and would really not like to have to comb through 2,800 posts.  Will we have to wear masks ON the rides at DW?  How about Universal?
> Thank you.


Absolutely have to keep your mask on at all times except while eating and drinking while stationary. If you do not have a mask on during a ride, you also will not get any on ride photos through photopass.


----------



## Krandor

cristen72 said:


> Going back to the story about the modified holiday offerings.    Any speculation why things are ending on December 30 instead of the 31st?   Seems weird.



Most likely they'd like to do SOMETHING on the 31st/1st for new years but don't let know what if anything they can do.  So as for now leave it open and don;t announce they are or are not going to do amything.


----------



## Eldritch

Thank you, @chicagoshannon and @SarahC97.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> I would guess Epcot.  It has the most space.



Agreed.  best place for an event right now is world showcase area.  If done right a lot of room for people to spread out.


----------



## MrsBooch

Eldritch said:


> Going next week, and would really not like to have to comb through 2,800 posts.  Will we have to wear masks ON the rides at DW?  How about Universal?
> Thank you.



No need to review these threads thoroughly but I do suggest reviewing these updates and guidelines 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> No need to review these threads thoroughly but I do suggest reviewing these updates and guidelines
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/travel-information/


We also have the news only thread that’s pinned to the top of this board.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney "refills" park passes
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ers-full-availability-for-other-ticket-types/


Yep, grabbed dhs for the 26 and my dd grabbed mk for the 20th with her MEP and guest passes, after check every day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

more details on Disney Halloween entertainment including Cadaver Dans

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/more...-magic-kingdom-dapper-cadaver-dans-returning/
I notice it says "select days" - is that just as it only starts on a certain time or do you think some days during this period will have the villains and some will not?

"_*On select days*_, you may even encounter a cavalcade of Disney Villains – from Gaston and Maleficent to Queen of Hearts and Jafar – creeping down the path, or a nightmarish procession featuring the Pumpkin King himself, Jack Skellington! "


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> They have officially cancelled it.
> 
> https://orlando.halloweenhorrornigh...ncements/halloween-horror-nights-cancellation
> https://universal.wdwinfo.com/halloween-horror-nights-2020-is-officially-cancelled/


Yes, they officially cancelled it a month or so ago, but there have been more and more rumors circulating since the cancellation announcement that they may be doing something on a much smaller scale. Having a few houses, but actually calling it HHN. They may even just have the houses available during park hours. But that’s what was being discussed above by @Mit88


----------



## MrsBooch

I checked out the updated Disney Parks post from today (linked below) and I'm not a huge Halloween person - but this sounds awesome - and I would go nuts if I randomly caught this in MK - I know we focus a lot on what ISN'T happening - and I'm super biased sure - but they're really bringing as much of these special seasons as they can - between this and the Cadaver Dans - it's beginning to look a lot like Halloween....

_On select days, you may even encounter a cavalcade of Disney Villains – from Gaston and Maleficent to Queen of Hearts and Jafar – creeping down the path, or a nightmarish procession featuring the Pumpkin King himself, Jack Skellington!  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-walt-disney-world-theme-parks-this-fall/_


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> I checked out the updated Disney Parks post from today (linked below) and I'm not a huge Halloween person - but this sounds awesome - and I would go nuts if I randomly caught this in MK - I know we focus a lot on what ISN'T happening - and I'm super biased sure - but they're really bringing as much of these special seasons as they can - between this and the Cadaver Dans - it's beginning to look a lot like Halloween....
> 
> _On select days, you may even encounter a cavalcade of Disney Villains – from Gaston and Maleficent to Queen of Hearts and Jafar – creeping down the path, or a nightmarish procession featuring the Pumpkin King himself, Jack Skellington!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-to-walt-disney-world-theme-parks-this-fall/_



haha, great minds as I just posted about this ... though I am curious about the wording "on select days"


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, great minds as I just posted about this ... though I am curious about the wording "on select days"



hmmm....yeah good question.

i'm sure on actual Halloween they'll do it - other than that I would bet it would be totally random to discourage plans to crowd and watch.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> hmmm....yeah good question.
> 
> i'm sure on actual Halloween they'll do it - other than that I would bet it would be totally random to discourage plans to crowd and watch.


Yeah, I’m thinking totally random days to prevent crowding. Wouldn’t surprise me to see it mainly on weekdays and not weekends. But I do think Halloween is a pretty safe bet.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...YbgwS2NzeknH2848SwjkCmOPjMurUvffaQmtj7DnbLV10


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> "_*On select days*_, you may even encounter a cavalcade of Disney Villains – from Gaston and Maleficent to Queen of Hearts and Jafar – creeping down the path, or a nightmarish procession featuring the Pumpkin King himself, Jack Skellington! "



*This sounds VERY VERY COOL. But also like something out of the Kingdom Keepers *


----------



## NashvilleMama

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney "refills" park passes
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ers-full-availability-for-other-ticket-types/



AKA they just increased capacity, yes?


----------



## unbanshee

NashvilleMama said:


> AKA they just increased capacity, yes?



Not necessarily. There could be cancellations that they've been holding to redistribute


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, they officially cancelled it a month or so ago, but there have been more and more rumors circulating since the cancellation announcement that they may be doing something on a much smaller scale. Having a few houses, but actually calling it HHN. They may even just have the houses available during park hours. But that’s what was being discussed above by @Mit88



I don't see how you can do a house and maintain anything close to 6 feet separation.  Maybe just a house you walk through with creepy stuff but no actors?  I'm having a hard time seeing logistically how you can do that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> I don't see how you can do a house and maintain anything close to 6 feet separation.  Maybe just a house you walk through with creepy stuff but no actors?  I'm having a hard time seeing logistically how you can do that.



or a gap b/w you and the actors ... almost thinking like at a zoo where there is one fence for the guests and then a gap and then another fence for the animals .... no way to do those jump scares where the actors touch you (or get really close)


----------



## SleeplessInTO

MrsBooch said:


> Apropos of nothing, we just realized tonight that our 5 year old refers to the pandemic as the Granola Virus.


This is what I come to these boards for  love it.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> or a gap b/w you and the actors ... almost thinking like at a zoo where there is one fence for the guests and then a gap and then another fence for the animals .... no way to do those jump scares where the actors touch you (or get really close)




That doesn't sound too fun for a house and wouldn't give room to have very many rooms that way.   We'll what they come up with. i give them credit for being creative and trying.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> That doesn't sound too fun for a house and wouldn't give room to have very many rooms that way.   We'll what they come up with. i give them credit for being creative and trying.



I was thinking maybe a house could have one or two scenes that are in larger rooms that have some element of "performance" to them that feature actors at a distance ... but yeah, I would think the bulk of the houses would likely need to be puppets or just atmosphere creating the scares


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not Disney, but Hersheypark announced their Holiday offerings:


Halloween: Hersheypark in the dark .... Join us for the 5 sweetest weekends of the season! _Hersheypark In The Dark_ is filled with your favorite rides and coasters, chocolatey trick or treat adventures, wild zoo visits, and festive _Hershey_ Character experiences. (will include trick or treat trails)

Christmas season: Christmas Candylane: .... We’ve decked the halls with more than 5 million lights for the most merry event of the year, _Hersheypark Christmas Candylane_®! Join us for your favorite rides and coasters, a visit with Santa, festive _Hershey_ Character experiences, and more.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> They have officially cancelled it.
> 
> https://orlando.halloweenhorrornigh...ncements/halloween-horror-nights-cancellation
> https://universal.wdwinfo.com/halloween-horror-nights-2020-is-officially-cancelled/



They cancelled the full event. Everything in my post is the stuff being discussed by reliable sources. Universal has called back HHN cast for “second opportunity”. A version of HHN is almost certainly happening, named “HHNForever”, a lot of people are expecting an announcement any moment, but could come as late as Saturday


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I don't see how you can do a house and maintain anything close to 6 feet separation.  Maybe just a house you walk through with creepy stuff but no actors?  I'm having a hard time seeing logistically how you can do that.



Scareactors will be wearing masks and be behind plexiglass


----------



## rpb718

Hmm.. on the Cadaver Dans news I was unaware that the Dapper Dans were even in the park now - in fact I don't think they are.  What union are they a part of? 

And as for the "select villain days" - I foresee a lot of complaints about the lack of hopping.  I'm sure someone will be keeping track of the "select days" in case a pattern develops - but I'll bet it will be random.  Here's hoping I'll hit it on one of my 2 MK days in Oct.


----------



## Micca

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm finding one of the hardest things about the new rules is not eating and walking. Do you know how long it takes a kid to eat one of those frozen minute maid cups?


I have a 9 year old granddaughter that can stretch a Happy Meal into a Victoria & Albert's length dining experience.


----------



## Eldritch

Thank you, @MrsBooch and @rteetz.


----------



## skeeter31

NashvilleMama said:


> AKA they just increased capacity, yes?


Not necessarily. They move availability between the 3 buckets all the time. Almost once a week they add availability to the AP bucket from the other 2 buckets.


----------



## hereforthechurros

1) are they selling park hoppers starting 1/1/21 as far as we know? 

2) is the CRT menu accurate for their reopen in two weeks or is that TBD? No interest in princesses so it's our chance to check out the castle with creeping it up.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> 1) are they selling park hoppers starting 1/1/21 as far as we know?
> 
> 2) is the CRT menu accurate for their reopen in two weeks or is that TBD? No interest in princesses so it's our chance to check out the castle with creeping it up.


1. Yes
2. I believe so but it’s always subject to change.


----------



## Moliphino

hereforthechurros said:


> 1) are they selling park hoppers starting 1/1/21 as far as we know?
> 
> 2) is the CRT menu accurate for their reopen in two weeks or is that TBD? No interest in princesses so it's our chance to check out the castle with creeping it up.



1) yes
2) I'd check back tomorrow, when ADRs open. It has been modified somewhat, since it used to still have the pre-shutdown price on the menu, but I have no idea if that's final.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. I believe so but it’s always subject to change.


Thank you. Man if they keep the holiday crowd mostly out blocked out of hopping only to enact it a week later that could be dicey. I'll keep an eye on the menu when it actually opens.


----------



## Eldritch

Wait, park hopping will be available starting next year??


----------



## hereforthechurros

Moliphino said:


> 1) yes
> 2) I'd check back tomorrow, when ADRs open. It has been modified somewhat, since it used to still have the pre-shutdown price on the menu, but I have no idea if that's final.


Thanks! Not many options which aligns with most menus these days.


----------



## Mit88

Eldritch said:


> Wait, park hopping will be available starting next year??



Thats the plan. Disney said as much from the get go of the reservation system being announced.But they haven’t said it will definitely be back, or when next year, just that they’re selling park hoppers with the anticipation for it to come back


----------



## Eldritch

Mit88 said:


> Thats the plan. Disney said as much from the get go of the reservation system being announced.But they haven’t said it will definitely be back, or when next year, just that they’re selling park hoppers with the anticipation for it to come back


Ah, so selling but actually doing them are two very different things.  Understood.  Thanks.


----------



## Mit88

Eldritch said:


> Ah, so selling but actually doing them are two very different things.  Understood.  Thanks.



They will bring it back the moment they can. Still a lot needs to happen before they bring it back, namely reliable transportation from park to park. You can’t offer park hopping if guests are waiting 2 hours outside of one park for a bus to get to another park. Park hours would likely need to be increased full time.

pure guess, no substance. We see Disney Genie, Fireworks, and Park Hopping all rolled out, or brought back in March 2021. I have literally nothing to base that on, just a timeframe that I have in my mind


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> They will bring it back the moment they can. Still a lot needs to happen before they bring it back, namely reliable transportation from park to park. You can’t offer park hopping if guests are waiting 2 hours outside of one park for a bus to get to another park. Park hours would likely need to be increased full time.
> 
> pure guess, no substance. We see Disney Genie, Fireworks, and Park Hopping all rolled out, or brought back in March 2021. I have literally nothing to base that on, just a timeframe that I have in my mind


Agree, but I think it won't be until October 2021


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> Thats the plan. Disney said as much from the get go of the reservation system being announced.But they haven’t said it will definitely be back, or when next year, just that they’re selling park hoppers with the anticipation for it to come back


But they also said that the Park Reservations system is permanent.  It makes my head hurt trying to understand how you do Park Hopping and Park Reservations at the same time.


----------



## yulilin3

An important update
Do not get the pumpkin cannoli from pizzerizzo
Get the pumpkin tiramisu at Rosie's
Lol
DHS feels crowded but it isn't really,  just remember to eat at off times,  the amount of people gathered around the QS for mobile order is crazy


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> But they also said that the Park Reservations system is permanent.  It makes my head hurt trying to understand how you do Park Hopping and Park Reservations at the same time.



You make a park reservation for one park, and you cant make a PH reservation until you’re scanned in the first park. Same for the additional hopping if you decide to do more than 2 parks.

Basically the same way FP+ was utilized. You couldn’t make a FP+ for another park until you used the ones that you had in the current park that you had.

I doubt that when park hopping is back that DHS is filled every day due to the capacity being increased.

This would of course be much easier if they allowed you to make reservations on MDE


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304125997860761601


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126170708013057


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126366426771458


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126532923854851


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126594202599425


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126673210793986


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304125997860761601



As it should. The parks wouldnt have been packed every day, but they probably would have been busier than they were.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126955718094849


----------



## Moliphino

Mit88 said:


> As it should. The parks wouldnt have been packed every day, but they probably would have been busier than they were.



We would've gone last month if not for the spike (and resulting quarantine orders).


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126594202599425


It's looking awesome,  drove behind it today


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304126955718094849



That‘s not good. I’m okay with Mary Poppins being axed, but what else? The Play Pavilion? Moana walk thru water thing?


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> That‘s not good. I’m okay with Mary Poppins being axed, but what else? The Play Pavilion? Moana walk thru water thing?


Festival Center. Disney has confirmed that Epcot is being re-evaluated. Play is moving forward. Guardians and Rat as well. Anything not really already underway will be in jeopardy.


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> It's looking awesome,  drove behind it today


It's all hearsay without pictures!


----------



## Krandor

Eldritch said:


> Wait, park hopping will be available starting next year??



They are selling park hopper tickets starting 1/1. There are been no announcement as to when park hopping will return. 

Let's remember how things went with reading things into dates when looking at resorts and don't make more of it then what it is.  Just like resorts it is the earliest they think they might be able to and doesn't mean that is the date it will happen.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> They are selling park hopper tickets starting 1/1. There are been no announcement as to when park hopping will return.
> 
> Let's remember how things went with reading things into dates when looking at resorts and don't make more of it then what it is.  Just like resorts it is the earliest they think they might be able to and doesn't mean that is the date it will happen.



Exactly. They never said Park Hopping WILL be back on 1/1/21, just that they are selling the add-on in hopes that they will be able to. It seems to be too soon to begin park hopping in less than 4 months, but who knows. Until they set a date on when it’ll return, dont take 1/1/21 as anything more than an unofficial target date. Just like June 1st was probably an unofficial target date to reopen the parks at one point.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> As it should. The parks wouldnt have been packed every day, but they probably would have been busier than they were.


I agree.  We would have been heading to WDW tomorrow for our annual trip but the crazy high cases in FL had me delay our trip for a year.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Festival Center. Disney has confirmed that Epcot is being re-evaluated. Play is moving forward. Guardians and Rat as well. Anything not really already underway will be in jeopardy.


Yes, apparently some folks in Park Event Ops have been told that the Festival Center has been indefinitely postponed (to much grumbling). Spaceship Earth all has been indefinitely postponed (at some point in the future, they'll have to at least refurb it but who knows when). All indications are that Poppins has been basically scrapped completely (which makes sense, given Disney itself wasn't necessarily sure what that "attraction" would entail). The sense I'm getting is that World Celebration makeover will also be drastically scaled down with the goal of having the "major artery" of the park back by/around the resort's actual 50th.


----------



## MrsBooch

So if Epcot is all but scrapped - what about all of the already in progress demolition and construction that had already started? Just leaving it with walls up and stuff halfway done?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Narcoosee’s is apparently reopening 9/21. Sorry if that was already shared here!


----------



## Krandor

MrsBooch said:


> So if Epcot is all but scrapped - what about all of the already in progress demolition and construction that had already started? Just leaving it with walls up and stuff halfway done?



They will have to finish those.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> So if Epcot is all but scrapped - what about all of the already in progress demolition and construction that had already started? Just leaving it with walls up and stuff halfway done?



Im sure they’ll tidy it up to the point where it’s not a distraction, but also that if they decide to revisit some of the projects set for that area in the future, they could.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> They will have to finish those.


But perhaps not to the originally planned standard


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> So if Epcot is all but scrapped - what about all of the already in progress demolition and construction that had already started? Just leaving it with walls up and stuff halfway done?


Epcot isn't "scrapped"

A lot is still happening. They will do something with future world. It will not be what was shown at D23 in 2019.


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> It's all hearsay without pictures!


Lol, i wanted to stop to the side of the road but was doing the circling around dhs dance


----------



## Dis_Yoda

hereforthechurros said:


> Narcoosee’s is apparently reopening 9/21. Sorry if that was already shared here!



This makes me excited!  

Now just give me Yachtsman and Flying Fish and I'll not complain for a while


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> But perhaps not to the originally planned standard



Agreed but leaving walls up and stuff halfway torn down isn't going to happen.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Just got a survey from Disney which makes sense as we just booked our November trip.  Pretty much asking questions like, did you book the package deal or room deal..why or why not.  How did you hear about the deal ex:  advertising, on website or unofficial place like Disboards.  You know I choose Disboards lol.  If I  would have booked our trip w/o discount, do we feel if Disney is COVID safe enough:  too much, too little or about right.  Quite a bunch of questions.


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> But they also said that the Park Reservations system is permanent.  It makes my head hurt trying to understand how you do Park Hopping and Park Reservations at the same time.


Allow people with APs and park hoppers to reserve multiple parks at once or have them reserve the next park after they leave the first.  On a normal day availability won’t be an issue at all.


----------



## anthony2k7

Krandor said:


> Agreed but leaving walls up and stuff halfway torn down isn't going to happen.


True, although that's kinda what they did with pleasure Island through the hyperion wharf debacle.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> So if Epcot is all but scrapped - what about all of the already in progress demolition and construction that had already started? Just leaving it with walls up and stuff halfway done?


They’re going to do something, it just won’t be the grand initial plan.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Allow people with APs and park hoppers to reserve multiple parks at once or have them reserve the next park after they leave the first.  On a normal day availability won’t be an issue at all.


Someone said that hopping would basically be like reserving a FP and that the reservation system is somehow already built upon the FP framework. I have no idea how true that is though.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> Someone said that hopping would basically be like reserving a FP and that the reservation system is somehow already built upon the FP framework. I have no idea how true that is though.


I could see that.  Bottom line, hopping won’t be an issue once we are to a point where park availability  greatly exceeds demand.  That probably won’t be the case until the virus is behind us.  Long term, the reservation system will be in place so that Disney has a good idea of expected crowd levels for each park on a given day so that they can plan staffing accordingly.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just spotted a WDW Magic is here Christmas themed commercial that said “discover the holiday magic.” The push for holiday crowds is on though nothing like years past I’m sure.

I just can’t shake the feeling that Disney isn’t quite understanding the whole picture here. Between the hit to the economy and fear of the virus, you need to pull out the big guns to make it worth it for most people. Discounts aren’t great, offerings are still limited, COVID measures still have to be in place, so what is going to draw people back? Outside of stalkers like us I mean.

For instance my extended family loves Disneyland and WDW, but think it’s insane WDW is open and our large family WDW trip planning for summer 2021 has been pulled off the table. Neighbors who were supposed to go in July 2020 (and canceled obviously) have no plans to revisit rescheduling.

So yeah go ahead and blame the July spike but you can’t ignore that we’re now in September and the scales aren’t tipping much. The long term effects are real.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Just spotted a WDW Magic is here Christmas themed commercial that said “discover the holiday magic.” The push for holiday crowds is on though nothing like years past I’m sure.
> 
> I just can’t shake the feeling that Disney isn’t quite understanding the whole picture here. Between the hit to the economy and fear of the virus, you need to pull out the big guns to make it worth it for most people. Discounts aren’t great, offerings are still limited, COVID measures still have to be in place, so what is going to draw people back? Outside of stalkers like us I mean.
> 
> For instance my extended family loves Disneyland and WDW, but think it’s insane WDW is open and our large family WDW trip planning for summer 2021 has been pulled off the table. Neighbors who were supposed to go in July 2020 (and canceled obviously) have no plans to revisit rescheduling.
> 
> So yeah go ahead and blame the July spike but you can’t ignore that we’re now in September and the scales aren’t tipping much. The long term effects are real.



busineses affected by covid are looking at multi year recoveries.  Unfortunately we are stIill not yet at the point of wanting to pack places like WDW so it’s a balancing act.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304172316633575424


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304172316633575424



My wife and I go every year but this will be a pass for us.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> busineses affected by covid are looking at multi year recoveries.  Unfortunately we are stIill not yet at the point of wanting to pack places like WDW so it’s a balancing act.


For sure. But call after call they seem pretty desperate for visitors so wondering how they think they’ll get these visitors in the current climate without deep discounts or increased safe offerings.

Watching baseball and just saw another new ad for WDW, not a commercial but a graphic with voiceover over like sponsorship style.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> For sure. But call after call they seem pretty desperate for visitors so wondering how they think they’ll get these visitors in the current climate without deep discounts or increased safe offerings.
> 
> Watching baseball and just saw another new ad for WDW, not a commercial but a graphic with voiceover over like sponsorship style.



but if they do deep discounts and start bringing things back they may get more people then theey really want. "Here's a bunch of deep discounts" and then a swarm of people go to book and there are no park reservations can do more harm then good. 

As you said they are doing some advertising.  They don't want to go overboard though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> but if they do deep discounts and start bringing things back they may get more people then theey really want. "Here's a bunch of deep discounts" and then a swarm of people go to book and there are no park reservations can do more harm then good.
> 
> As you said they are doing some advertising.  They don't want to go overboard though.


They can always limit rooms or dates for packages when it comes to discounts. Not arguing against the fact that it’s a huge balance and still very much new territory. Curious to see how it all plays out. Just saw the Magic is here commercial again so they’ve clearly placed a large buy through Hulu. Marketing first makes sense. We’ll see what follows.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> They can always limit rooms or dates for packages when it comes to discounts. Not arguing against the fact that it’s a huge balance and still very much new territory. Curious to see how it all plays out. Just saw the Magic is here commercial again so they’ve clearly placed a large buy through Hulu. Marketing first makes sense. We’ll see what follows.



But if your encourage people to book and then they can't or can't get a reservation that can be worse. 

Of the things you mentioned in you earlier post only one is really possible with is discounts. They just rolled out discounts. If they dont get numbers they want they can increase them. That is easy. Those they can and will adjust as needed. The others are mostly off the table right now. Limited Experiences is still a result of covid. A few things are starting to come back like Savi's (very modified) but the big things like M&G, fireworks, parades just can't right now. Covid measures still in place - right now they still haven't to be. Numbers are better but still higher then we want. Masks, social distancing, etc. just can't go away right now. 

So about all disney can do is discounts and they'll adjust those as they need/want to.  See what they can get with current numbers and if not enough drop down some more.  I really don't see much else changing this year.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> but if they do deep discounts and start bringing things back they may get more people then theey really want. "Here's a bunch of deep discounts" and then a swarm of people go to book and there are no park reservations can do more harm then good.
> 
> As you said they are doing some advertising.  They don't want to go overboard though.



Right and it’s more important than ever before to strike a balance between attracting guests period and attracting spendy guests.

I have to assume thats why they are not doing so many things suggested that would increase numbers in the parks (and even resorts). Just because it would increase spending doesn’t mean it would increase it enough to make it worth the additional expenses that often come along with it.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Right and it’s more important than ever before to strike a balance between attracting guests period and attracting spendy guests.
> 
> I have to assume thats why they are not doing so many things suggested that would increase numbers in the parks (and even resorts). Just because it would increase spending doesn’t mean it would increase it enough to make it worth the additional expenses that often come along with it.



Yep and you also have to worry as well about attracting guests who are not going to follow the current rules.  That is harder to quantify who those are but it is also a concern.


----------



## yulilin3

CM 50% discount on merch is also back Sept 15th to Feb 11th


----------



## Farro

I can't remember,  is Thunder Mountain open or closed? Refurbishment cancelled?


----------



## Nlfm432010

yulilin3 said:


> CM 50% discount on merch is also back Sept 15th to Feb 11th


Would you know if that includes the green IDs or just blue?  I have green but no access to the Hub


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/flor...e-for-a-limited-time-monday-through-thursday/


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/flor...e-for-a-limited-time-monday-through-thursday/


Wow I’m really interested now seeing how DL will handle thing when they reopen with discounts and such. Especially since DL is more local-based. I wonder if they will have to do stuff like this to get people to come ?


----------



## yulilin3

Nlfm432010 said:


> Would you know if that includes the green IDs or just blue?  I have green but no access to the Hub


not sure, it just says eligible CM (current or furloughed) and retirees


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304214434512998401


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304214434512998401



I don't remember, does/did this affect any disney bars?  I figure most served food so didn't affect them


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> I don't remember, does/did this affect any disney bars?  I figure most served food so didn't affect them


Dockside Margarita perhaps?


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Dockside Margarita perhaps?


Yeah that’s really the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Dockside Margarita perhaps?


I'll take one while you are asking!


----------



## Mit88

Open Trader Sams, damnit. Well, the Terrace at least. The inside probably shouldn’t open for a while. I dont think you could be 6 ft from anyone in Trader Sams even if you’re the only one in the bar


----------



## Mit88

midnight star said:


> Wow I’m really interested now seeing how DL will handle thing when they reopen with discounts and such. Especially since DL is more local-based. I wonder if they will have to do stuff like this to get people to come ?



I doubt they give any discounts. They havent yet, as far as I know. With WoD open, you’d assume that they’d have given discounts out already if they were going to. But I dont see why they’d need to. Disneyland guests are much different than WDW. There is real pent up demand for DL to open. Id bet money on it being nearly impossible to score reservations (if they go that route) to either park for the first few weeks of being open. They’ll think its cute that WDW APs have a tough time getting into DHS.


----------



## one_cat

osufeth24 said:


> I don't remember, does/did this affect any disney bars?  I figure most served food so didn't affect them


Probably Jellyrolls but they have already announced Jellyrolls won’t  be opening anytime soon.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I doubt they give any discounts. They havent yet, as far as I know. With WoD open, you’d assume that they’d have given discounts out already if they were going to. But I dont see why they’d need to. Disneyland guests are much different than WDW. There is real pent up demand for DL to open. Id bet money on it being nearly impossible to score reservations (if they go that route) to either park for the first few weeks of being open. They’ll think its cute that WDW APs have a tough time getting into DHS.



And DL is likely to be one that may complain more about no park hopping (assuming it's the same there) because a park hopper is SOOO convinet there since the two parks are about a football field apart.  It's so easy to move from one park to the other in the middle of the day that no hopping will have a bigger effect on people there.


----------



## Greta

yulilin3 said:


> I'm assuming buses will be available


I hope the busses and boat will run later.   We are staying at the cabins in a couple weeks and have ADR for park close time at MK, HS and Epcot !


----------



## yulilin3

Photo by sunshine fright.  Universal messing with my emotions right now


----------



## Princess Merida

Any word on sassagoula boats or friendship boats?  Does anyone know why they haven’t opened with social distancing like the buses? I would think since they are open air or at least more open air than buses for sure that they would have opened by now.  We are staying OKW for Thanksgiving and it would be nice to have the boats if we decide to take a trip to Disney Springs.


----------



## yulilin3

Princess Merida said:


> Any word on sassagoula boats or friendship boats?  Does anyone know why they haven’t opened with social distancing like the buses? I would think since they are open air or at least more open air than buses for sure that they would have opened by now.  We are staying OKW for Thanksgiving and it would be nice to have the boats if we decide to take a trip to Disney Springs.


Pretty sure it's mainly a cost cutting decision.  Also capacity for the boat would be cut in half so it makes more sense,  operationally,  to just use buses


----------



## skeeter31

Princess Merida said:


> Any word on sassagoula boats or friendship boats?  Does anyone know why they haven’t opened with social distancing like the buses? I would think since they are open air or at least more open air than buses for sure that they would have opened by now.  We are staying OKW for Thanksgiving and it would be nice to have the boats if we decide to take a trip to Disney Springs.


Nothing been rumored as to their reopening. They did just reopen the friendship boats that operate within Epcot though, going back and forth across the lagoon in WS. I’m guessing the Sassagoula boats will be the last to reopen due to the lack of area for people to socially distance and wait for them, especially at OKW. Pre-COVID you had to wait at the rope at the top of the dock, which also happened to be the main walkway from the rest of the resort and the main pool. So unless they’re going to open the actual dock, which would have to then either have railings installed or a full time CM positioned there at all times to make sure people don’t fall in, I don’t see them opening those boats until most restrictions are lifted.


----------



## Princess Merida

skeeter31 said:


> Nothing been rumored as to their reopening. They did just reopen the friendship boats that operate within Epcot though, going back and forth across the lagoon in WS. I’m guessing the Sassagoula boats will be the last to reopen due to the lack of area for people to socially distance and wait for them, especially at OKW. Pre-COVID you had to wait at the rope at the top of the dock, which also happened to be the main walkway from the rest of the resort and the main pool. So unless they’re going to open the actual dock, which would have to then either have railings installed or a full time CM positioned there at all times to make sure people don’t fall in, I don’t see them opening those boats until most restrictions are lifted.


Thank you.  Good to know.  I have never stayed at OKW so I was unaware of the line situation for the boats.  That’s okay buses will be fine.  I’ll just be happy to be there and to try a new resort.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> And DL is likely to be one that may complain more about no park hopping (assuming it's the same there) because a park hopper is SOOO convinet there since the two parks are about a football field apart.  It's so easy to move from one park to the other in the middle of the day that no hopping will have a bigger effect on people there.


Folks having packages rebooked are getting MaxPass axed but not park hopping.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Nothing been rumored as to their reopening. They did just reopen the friendship boats that operate within Epcot though, going back and forth across the lagoon in WS.


BC/YC thread said those EP only boats have been running for a while but some bloggers just picked up the story and are presenting it as new.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Open Trader Sams, damnit. Well, the Terrace at least. The inside probably shouldn’t open for a while. I dont think you could be 6 ft from anyone in Trader Sams even if you’re the only one in the bar



Well now that the Florida bars are reopening starting Monday, I would think it's a possibility.  Although the 50% capacity would really hamper an already small Trader Sams.


----------



## rstevens333

I wonder how the Cadaver Dans will work. Since they're themed to Frontierland, perhaps they'll perform up on that deck the Country Bears have been greeting from?


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> BC/YC thread said those EP only boats have been running for a while but some bloggers just picked up the story and are presenting it as new.


Correct. There were running in early August when we were there.


----------



## yulilin3

rstevens333 said:


> I wonder how the Cadaver Dans will work. Since they're themed to Frontierland, perhaps they'll perform up on that deck the Country Bears have been greeting from?


That would be my guess


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Photo by sunshine fright.  Universal messing with my emotions right now
> View attachment 525233





Just make it official already lol.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> And DL is likely to be one that may complain more about no park hopping (assuming it's the same there) because a park hopper is SOOO convinet there since the two parks are about a football field apart.  It's so easy to move from one park to the other in the middle of the day that no hopping will have a bigger effect on people there.



After going to WDW last month it was much clearer to see why park hopping wasn’t available. It definitely has to do with safety to some extent, but a lot of it has to do with the parks being so spread out. The amount of busses they’d need even with the reduced crowds would far exceed what they’re currently running. Pair that with the hours even before this week and it’s not worth it for the guest, and Disney knows that. And you cant really make it available for APs because not every AP is a local, some depend on the busses as well. 

If I were to guess, when Disneyland opens, park hopping will be available. I wouldnt be shocked if it weren’t, but logistically it would make sense to open it up with PH. The only reason I’d imagine it wont be available would be because of the demand from the locals and if both parks are at capacity, you can’t really offer hopping


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Well now that the Florida bars are reopening starting Monday, I would think it's a possibility.  Although the 50% capacity would really hamper an already small Trader Sams.



~25 people at 50%. But even that seems like a lot of people to be in that room


----------



## gottalovepluto

Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...

Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney

[ETA: price has dropped by 18% per @TheMaxRebo ]


----------



## mouselovenfamily

We wont arrive till next week so I have no idea how it will feel to be in the parks but from what I am seeing here things are progressing. Although the big items like Party's are not happening, the small steps seem to be moving forward. It seems like everyday a new restaurant, shop, bar, etc is opening. Feels like it's a really good direction! 

We have also started to see the ad's on TV in the Kansas City area...Go Chiefs!


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> 
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney


Per @TheMaxRebo it dropped slightly


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> 
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney



Who on earth would pay that? Without the princesses how can they justify that price?


----------



## Hettie

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> 
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney



Me too and just...no. It also looks like it will only be open for lunch and that menu is .


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> Who on earth would pay that? Without the princesses how can they justify that price?


Ehh. I spend money on stuff people think is absurd so some folks will and I’m happy for them.

But it was so silly for me personally I LOL’d.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hollywood & Vine is also open for booking. Discussion on both going on on the restaurant side of the boards here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> Who on earth would pay that? Without the princesses how can they justify that price?





Hettie said:


> Me too and just...no. It also looks like it will only be open for lunch and that menu is .



They did reduce the price but only ~18%

So Adults are now $62 vs $75 and kids are now $37 instead of $45

And it is open for dinner time too but they are only using one menu now (listed as lunch)


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> They did reduce the price but only ~18%
> 
> So Adults are now $62 vs $75 and kids are now $37 instead of $45
> 
> And it is open for dinner time too but they are only using one menu now (listed as lunch)


So $62 matches BoG it looks like...


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> 
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney
> 
> [ETA: price has dropped by 18% per @TheMaxRebo ]


Yeah we considered it for a second but between the price and the menu choices, no thanks.


----------



## Ariel 1715

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah we considered it for a second but between the price and the menu choices, no thanks.


Same here!!! That menu is too limited for that price!!


----------



## AmberMV

Princess Merida said:


> Thank you.  Good to know.  I have never stayed at OKW so I was unaware of the line situation for the boats.  That’s okay buses will be fine.  I’ll just be happy to be there and to try a new resort.


We will be there Monday as well!  I totally forgot they had boats but we've also never been to this resort and we'll still enjoy it


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> We will be there Monday as well!  I totally forgot they had boats but we've also never been to this resort and we'll still enjoy it


You’ll love it. It’s so relaxing. My favorite resort on property, been staying there regularly since ‘94.


----------



## Ricker182

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah we considered it for a second but between the price and the menu choices, no thanks.


Way overpriced.


----------



## mattpeto

Ricker182 said:


> Way overpriced.



Overpriced with the Princesses too, but it's worth the splurge one time IMO.


----------



## Leigh L

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). *Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney*
> 
> [ETA: price has dropped by 18% per @TheMaxRebo ]



That was my reaction too, lol.  (We'd never eaten there and thought if the price dropped enough, or the menu looked good...)


----------



## karma459

TheMaxRebo said:


> They did reduce the price but only ~18%
> 
> So Adults are now $62 vs $75 and kids are now $37 instead of $45
> 
> And it is open for dinner time too but they are only using one menu now (listed as lunch)


Just keep in mind, it's $62 per adult plus tax & gratuity....prepaid. 

I was interested for dinner possibly, but really just isn't worth it for reduced experience + uninteresting (to me) menu "options".. but, I've been there for B, L, D previously so it's not a "bucket list" item anymore... happy for those that are able to experience it though!


----------



## VeronicaZS

VeronicaZS said:


> So disappointing, I really think we are canceling our Halloween trip. Just not worth the money for such a reduced experience.


Well, its official, we are postponing indefinitely. Even with the new discounts bringing the price of our Halloween trip in line with what we would have paid in August, we just can't justify the trip with the drastically reduced hours and offerings plus the hassle of strict mask compliance. Once the restrictions ease up we will be ready to go back, I just wish I knew when that was. I usually start planning the next trip soon after we come back from Disney and now I don't even have that to look forward to.   
I'll be watching the board closely to see how things unfold....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karma459 said:


> Just keep in mind, it's $62 per adult plus tax & gratuity....prepaid.
> 
> I was interested for dinner possibly, but really just isn't worth it for reduced experience + uninteresting (to me) menu "options".. but, I've been there for B, L, D previously so it's not a "bucket list" item anymore... happy for those that are able to experience it though!



yeah, I did my price out "test" for one adult and one child and you can see the total cost (with tax and tip) below - comes to $123.26




Definitely still pricey but for those not interested in the princesses but that would like to eat int eh castle once (bucket list type thing) then at least it is some savings I guess


----------



## Karin1984

Thought it was noteworthy to report that Disneyland Hong Kong is expected to reopen soon! And the construction barriers have been removed from the new castle. Inside the Magic has a short report on it.
https://insidethemagic.net/2020/09/hong-kong-castle-construction-tm1/The new castle looks so pretty! I can't wait to go back, if only the borders weren't closed... I think for them it has been a good thing to have the park closed to do such a big rework on their castle.





And because this Saturday the Disneyland Hotel in Hong Kong celebrates its 15th anniversary, guests staying at the hotel will receive some small gifts


----------



## Chris Ehlers

gottalovepluto said:


> Looked at booking Cinderella’s Royal Table...
> 
> Advance payment is still required and the price hasn’t changed (I think? $77/person). Yeah, gonna get right on that Disney
> 
> [ETA: price has dropped by 18% per @TheMaxRebo ]


Its now $62 for adults, the same as BOG, so Im wondering if the Princesses will be now just waving from the balcony... sort of like Beast just walking thru the room and waving


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...embers-through-october-1st-including-sundays/


----------



## Brianstl

It is interesting that as of right now Epcot is the only park that has no availability in any of the three buckets for tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I did my price out "test" for one adult and one child and you can see the total cost (with tax and tip) below - comes to $123.26
> 
> View attachment 525292
> 
> 
> Definitely still pricey but for those not interested in the princesses but that would like to eat int eh castle once (bucket list type thing) then at least it is some savings I guess


I like to get a nutella fruit waffle or the pumpkin spiced waffles and have a $10 meal castle adjacent

honestly I've only eaten there once, for my DD 8th birthday she had the most expensive croissant I have ever paid for and she did play with her fruit so I guess worth it?
Bit again people did rent out the tents in tomorrowland for more than a room at the CR so it'll get booked


----------



## MrsBooch

Today is News Friday right? - 

I'm interested in categories - what news will we get today?
Cruise, Theme Park, Food, Shows, Rides? Hotels?

I'm thinking....maybe a new Disney Parks blog post about how to carve a Mickey pumpkin....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I like to get a nutella fruit waffle or the pumpkin spiced waffles and have a $10 meal castle adjacent
> 
> honestly I've only eaten there once, for my DD 8th birthday she had the most expensive croissant I have ever paid for and she did play with her fruit so I guess worth it?
> Bit again people did rent out the tents in tomorrowland for more than a room at the CR so it'll get booked



So many things at WDW are overpriced - and I feel like there are way more egregious things to overspend on compared to getting eat inside Cinderella's Castle while my kids are entertained by princesses, and wishing ceremonies, etc.  At least it is something unique and "only at Disney", etc ... At least to do once


----------



## Dsny4fun

VeronicaZS said:


> Well, its official, we are postponing indefinitely. Even with the new discounts bringing the price of our Halloween trip in line with what we would have paid in August, we just can't justify the trip with the drastically reduced hours and offerings plus the hassle of strict mask compliance. Once the restrictions ease up we will be ready to go back, I just wish I knew when that was. I usually start planning the next trip soon after we come back from Disney and now I don't even have that to look forward to.
> I'll be watching the board closely to see how things unfold....


Yesterday I cancelled my trip too for mainly the same reasons as you.  I most likely won't go back until the end of 2022


----------



## osufeth24

Did we ever find out what the big news was that were supposed to be on the lookout for last week?


----------



## twinmom13

TheMaxRebo said:


> So many things at WDW are overpriced - and I feel like there are way more egregious things to overspend on compared to getting eat inside Cinderella's Castle while my kids are entertained by princesses, and wishing ceremonies, etc.  At least it is something unique and "only at Disney", etc ... At least to do once


Also, you each get a wand or sword and a wishing star to take home.  That is a big bonus to my kids and counts as one of their souvenirs, meaning I am spending less elsewhere.


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Did we ever find out what the big news was that were supposed to be on the lookout for last week?


My guess is it was the Christmas announcement.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> It is interesting that as of right now Epcot is the only park that has no availability in any of the three buckets for tomorrow.



Epcot is the Carpets of Aladdin of parks. People forgot about it, or didn’t bother with it assuming it was going to be packed, and now they’re remembering how incredible it is and flocking to it


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> Epcot is the Carpets of Aladdin of parks. People forgot about it, or didn’t bother with it assuming it was going to be packed, and now they’re remembering how incredible it is and flocking to it


I hope they flock somewhere else on Monday when we go though


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...lines-have-been-updated-at-universal-orlando/
Wonder if Disney will follow.


----------



## skeeter31

AmberMV said:


> I hope they flock somewhere else on Monday when we go though


My guess is Disney redistributed bucket spots for the other 3 parks but forgot to do so for Epcot as it never sells out. Now that it did sell out without moving between the buckets, it probably will tonight.


----------



## AmberMV

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...lines-have-been-updated-at-universal-orlando/
> Wonder if Disney will follow.


I'll take lower wait times if it means every row on a ride is sat instead of every other row.  With little children in tow the shorter the waits the happier the children and thus the happier the parents.


----------



## Krandor

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...lines-have-been-updated-at-universal-orlando/
> Wonder if Disney will follow.



Hope not.  Too early for that IMO.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> ~25 people at 50%. But even that seems like a lot of people to be in that room


But with trader sams it would probably fill that 50% from the minute they opened until they closed. I think disney could make that work.


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> Hope not.  Too early for that IMO.


Agree with this. UO will always be the first to implement changes like this. Disney will be the follower with everything restriction-lightening wise. They’ll wait and see how it works for UO before making any changes of their own.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...lines-have-been-updated-at-universal-orlando/
> Wonder if Disney will follow.



Sure, in about 3 years....


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> Agree with this. UO will always be the first to implement changes like this. Disney will be the follower with everything restriction-lightening wise. They’ll wait and see how it works for UO before making any changes of their own.



And I have a ton of respect for disney for doing that.


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> And I have a ton of respect for disney for doing that.


Completely agree. Let others be the innovators for once, especially when it comes to safety. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mit88

It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. Numbers will have to be almost non-existent, like lower than my county low, and we go weeks without hospitalizations before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.


----------



## karma459

Chris Ehlers said:


> Its now $62 for adults, the same as BOG, so Im wondering if the Princesses will be now just waving from the balcony... sort of like Beast just walking thru the room and waving


I doubt it, since the page on WDW says: Character Dining is currently not available at this location.
That would be a fun surprise though!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> It is interesting that as of right now Epcot is the only park that has no availability in any of the three buckets for tomorrow.


Someone forgot to refill the EP bucket?


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. *Numbers will have to be almost non-existent*, like lower than my county low, and we go *weeks without hospitalizations* before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.



I agree with you that is what they will do.

But I'm not sure even with a vaccine what you describe will ever happen. So I'm not really sure what their end-game is for all of this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...lines-have-been-updated-at-universal-orlando/
> Wonder if Disney will follow.


I think it will be awhile but it’s nice to see the ball starting to roll. You have to wear a mask anyway so makes sense to me.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I say 6 months after a vaccine is released Disney will ease up with most m, if not all, of their restrictions.

I see park capacity limits being raised soon. In turn they will fill up the rides A bit more.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. Numbers will have to be almost non-existent, like lower than my county low, and we go weeks without hospitalizations before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.


A little thing to keep in the back of our minds will be is Disney getting desperate? With DLR  shuttered indefinitely their only domestic money maker is WDW. The longer this goes on the more internal pressure there will be to start getting more aggressive like their competition is.


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. Numbers will have to be almost non-existent, like lower than my county low, and we go weeks without hospitalizations before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.


I wouldn't be so sure.  When Disney opened mid July, on the Safari at Animal Kingdom they were sitting every other row or several rows in between parties, even with partitions.  I went last month and they were sitting every single row.  Masks required on all rides so really, what's the difference?  And there was no uproar about every row being sat.  I think it will happen sooner than you think park wide.


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. Numbers will have to be almost non-existent, like lower than my county low, and we go weeks without hospitalizations before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.



Distancing works now because capacity is so low. Once Disney starts getting the crowds back it will have serious issues with wait times if things aren’t rolled back.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> It will be a while before Disney follows Universal in this one. Numbers will have to be almost non-existent, like lower than my county low, and we go weeks without hospitalizations before Disney allows social distancing on ride vehicles to be phased out.


I don’t know that non-existent is the endgame, but we definitely need to be endemic level for a while before letting up.
The beauty of WDW is that so many rides naturally lend themselves to being enjoyed by a family, anyway. I can see them making some adaptation to Flight of Passage or maybe doing two families per iasw boat, but TWDC won’t be packing rides just to lower wait times any time soon. They could open shows first and socially distance the theater.
Also, I think I’m ok with the bigger coasters being loaded a little more, so long as UOR has good evidence of mask compliance. You’re no closer row to row than taking a stroll through Hogsmeade, or standing in some queues. If they start packin’ em in on Hogwart’s Express or Kong, etc, that would make me uncomfortable.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.  When Disney opened mid July, on the Safari at Animal Kingdom they were sitting every other row or several rows in between parties, even with partitions.  I went last month and they were sitting every single row.  Masks required on all rides so really, what's the difference?  And there was no uproar about every row being sat.  I think it will happen sooner than you think park wide.



The partitions are the difference. While not full proof, it’s still a barrier. Iirc theres not a single ride at UO that has partitions on their rides. So you’re taking away social distancing while also leaving no barrier in between guests. 



Pyotr said:


> Distancing works now because capacity is so low. Once Disney starts getting the crowds back it will have serious issues with wait times if things aren’t rolled back.



Sure, and guests/Disney will have to deal with that when the time comes. But they’re not going to sacrifice health and safety to lower wait times. Sorry


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Sure, and guests/Disney will have to deal with that when the time comes. But they’re not going to sacrifice health and safety to lower wait times. Sorry



That is what makes me wonder about UO.   Maybe it is just the tilt or the article and not their thinking but it read like they were doing this not because they really felt it safe but that they felt they "had" to in order to lower wait times which may be a side effect of no reservations being needed.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> That is what makes me wonder about UO.   Maybe it is just the tilt or the article and not their thinking but it read like they were doing this not because they really felt it safe but that they felt they "had" to in order to lower wait times which may be a side effect of no reservations being needed.



And hey, maybe it works out and there’s still no outbreaks linked to the resort even with this new loosened protocol. But I still don’t see Disney following suit unless they KNOW with the loosened measures in place are still just as affective as what they currently have in place.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...games-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


----------



## DGsAtBLT

AmberMV said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.  When Disney opened mid July, on the Safari at Animal Kingdom they were sitting every other row or several rows in between parties, even with partitions.  I went last month and they were sitting every single row.  Masks required on all rides so really, what's the difference?  And there was no uproar about every row being sat.  I think it will happen sooner than you think park wide.



IIRC they initially had the safari as a mask break attraction which would explain the skipping rows initially even though it’s entirely outdoors and has partitions. I don’t think every row on the safari means much, that was changed somewhat close to opening wasn’t it? Different considerations than an indoor attraction IMO, not to mention a CM with you at all times on that one.

I too think it will be a while before attractions are running closer to full capacity. Either a major COVID breakthrough or enough time going by that we’ve all for the most part given up.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/aulani-a-disney-resort-spa-cancels-reservations-through-mid-october/


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> IIRC they initially had the safari as a mask break attraction which would explain the skipping rows initially even though it’s entirely outdoors and has partitions. I don’t think every row on the safari means much, that was changed somewhat close to opening wasn’t it? Different considerations than an indoor attraction IMO, not to mention a CM with you at all times on that one.
> 
> I too think it will be a while before attractions are running closer to full capacity. Either a major COVID breakthrough or enough time going by that we’ve all for the most part given up.



Mask-less Safari was nixed after 1 day. It was only that way for the CMs, so it didnt even last to the AP holder days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...games-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom.htm


I read to fast and thought that said Disneyland USA news and I darn near had a heart attack!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Mask-less Safari was nixed after 1 day



What a good run it had.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/aulani-a-disney-resort-spa-cancels-reservations-through-mid-october/



A friend of mine is going out to Honolulu for work next week. She has to quarantine, not even a toe outside of her hotel room type quarantine for 28 days before she’s able to participate in the work she’s there for. Aulani is probably on a DCL timeline for being allowed to open


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> What a good run it had.



That one day brought more social media backlash than the DFB 7DMT picture. No matter the circumstances of partitions, row spacing, and being outdoors, the optics of opening a ride where guests can take their masks off was never going to go over well. It was surprising that they even tried it. People saw those pictures from CMs and their guests being on the ride without their mask and it was assumed by people that didnt know anything other than WDW opening was going to cause the plague that every ride at WDW was going to allow guests to take their masks off.


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> I read to fast and thought that said Disneyland USA news and I darn near had a heart attack!


See and I read the headline and my mind immediately went to DinoLand in Tampa on I-4 because we pass it every time we go to Disney. Before I clicked on the article I thought they were expanding their offerings or something lol.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> A friend of mine is going out to Honolulu for work next week. She has to quarantine, not even a toe outside of her hotel room type quarantine for 28 days before she’s able to participate in the work she’s there for. Aulani is probably on a DCL timeline for being allowed to open


The state mandated quarantine is only 14 days.

Hawaii is working on putting testing system in place instead but sounds like Aulani doesn't think they'll get enough details on it if that's happening to commit to reopening in 3 weeks.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> The state mandated quarantine is only 14 days.
> 
> Hawaii is working on putting testing system in place instead but sounds like Aulani doesn't think they'll get enough details on it if that's happening to commit to reopening in 3 weeks.



Thats the information that came from the itinerary she posted. Maybe it’s a combination between her company and the state that has it being so long


----------



## BostonEd

Mit88 said:


> That one day brought more social media backlash than the DFB 7DMT picture.


Sorry, I haven't read all 2800 pages: what is the DFB 7DMT picture? I gotta see this. 



Mit88 said:


> Thats the information that came from the itinerary she posted. Maybe it’s a combination between her company and the state that has it being so long


I think maybe someone has added two quarantines and come up with 28 days? That has to be a mistake. I don't recall reading anything from anyone saying you need more than 14 days.


----------



## Mit88

BostonEd said:


> Sorry, I haven't read all 2800 pages: what is the DFB 7DMT picture? I gotta see this.
> 
> 
> I think maybe someone has added two quarantines and come up with 28 days? That has to be a mistake. I don't recall reading anything from anyone saying you need more than 14 days.



Its a picture where a group of about 6-10 CMs were standing within 6ft of one another, all wearing masks, without any context of whether they were together or not. Its a bad look no matter what, and was scrutinized all over Twitter

First 14 days is a testing quarantine where they’re tested everyday, they’re allowed to leave the room to get tested and work in their “bubble” for their pre-work prep. The additional 14 days afterwards is the strict, can’t leave your room quarantine, not even to be tested until day 12, which will be an in room saliva test. After those 14 days they’ll be allowed to use the government building to go about their business


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> A little thing to keep in the back of our minds will be is Disney getting desperate? With DLR  shuttered indefinitely their only domestic money maker is WDW. The longer this goes on the more internal pressure there will be to start getting more aggressive like their competition is.


They made money as a whole last quarter even with all of the parks closed.  I think they won’t feel that much pressure to loosen restrictions while there are still a ton of new cases every day


----------



## yulilin3

new hours for november, updated through Thanksgiving week (Nov 28)
Starting Friday Nov 6th MK is 9am to 7pm (probably for the projection on the castle)
Epcot is changing hours on Nov 27 and 28 to Noon to 8pm
DHS and AK stay the same


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> new hours for november, updated through Thanksgiving week (Nov 28)
> Starting Friday Nov 6th MK is 9am to 7pm (probably for the projection on the castle)
> Epcot is changing hours on Nov 27 and 28 to Noon to 8pm
> DHS and AK stay the same



What’s going on at Epcot that they need to be open that late for, he says Harmoniously.

Im kidding. It probably just makes more sense to open at noon than 11 and keep the 8 hour Park day


----------



## Mit88

Here’s a picture of how Universal is now seating guests


----------



## hertamaniac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304513431781941248


----------



## Mit88

I guess that bucket of bolts didn’t get them passed the blockade


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304544841762852864


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304544841762852864


For the 8 hour day, this makes way more sense, IMO. It allows for guests to enjoy dinner in some of WDW’s best variety of dining and shopping outside of DS. Maybe they’re hoping to alleviate some of the evening DS crowds, especially during the Christmas season.


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> new hours for november, updated through Thanksgiving week (Nov 28)
> Starting Friday Nov 6th MK is 9am to 7pm (probably for the projection on the castle)
> Epcot is changing hours on Nov 27 and 28 to Noon to 8pm
> DHS and AK stay the same



*Oh, this I like.*


----------



## AmberMV

https://apple.news/AE-PQS05oS7qjTfGKBMBCVQ


----------



## SaintsManiac

AmberMV said:


> https://apple.news/AE-PQS05oS7qjTfGKBMBCVQ



Byeeeeeeee


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> https://apple.news/AE-PQS05oS7qjTfGKBMBCVQ



Disney said “Not in our House”


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Byeeeeeeee


And the girl probably lost her job.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> And the girl probably lost her job.



Can Instagram “models” lose their job?


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> And the girl probably lost her job.



Bad choice made. I’m a Lakers fan, so my sympathy is nonexistent.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disney-world-updates-all-four-theme-park-hours-through-november-28th/


----------



## KayMichigan

sullivan.kscott said:


> Maybe they’re hoping to alleviate some of the evening DS crowds, especially during the Christmas season.



I'm sure that's what it is. All those holiday crowds have to go somewhere when the other parks close. Hopefully park hopping will return so people can go to EPCOT, otherwise the choices will be Disney Springs or back to the hotel to wait for bedtime to roll around.


----------



## Greta

AmberMV said:


> https://apple.news/AE-PQS05oS7qjTfGKBMBCVQ


I wonder if someone from the Lakers camp reported it ?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

KayMichigan said:


> I'm sure that's what it is. All those holiday crowds have to go somewhere when the other parks close. Hopefully park hopping will return so people can go to EPCOT, otherwise the choices will be Disney Springs or back to the hotel to wait for bedtime to roll around.


I don’t see PH returning in 8 weeks.
It would be nice, but I just don’t see it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

What is it going to take for a little love to AK?  One extra hour at dusk would be wonderful for Pandora - and I think India in the evening is gorgeous.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304544841762852864



If it stays like that (which isn't a given) increases the chance that at least the january 5k/10/half can happen (though the half still has MK timing issues if course doesn't change)

EDIT: I know this isn't rundisney thread but that is my next planned trip so how COVID affects that is revelant to my next trip.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Can Instagram “models” lose their job?



It is being reported that she is a covid testing official.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Can Instagram “models” lose their job?



Yes. Most instagram people rely on subscribers and sponsors. Do something either your subs or sponsors don't like and you lose money. Does it mean you don't have a job? Not really but if your income is cut in half or lower it can mean instagram isn''t a career anymore. 

(Slightly OT - a player on big brother this year who is a "social influencer" has lost several sponsors due to their actions on the show)


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> What is it going to take for a little love to AK?  One extra hour at dusk would be wonderful for Pandora - and I think India in the evening is gorgeous.


Asia,  and I agree,  it would be great


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> Today is News Friday right? -
> 
> I'm interested in categories - what news will we get today?
> Cruise, Theme Park, Food, Shows, Rides? Hotels?
> 
> I'm thinking....maybe a new Disney Parks blog post about how to carve a Mickey pumpkin....


Still waiting for the DL reopening announcement to drop any day. 

Personally our most selfish ask is for some outlook on park hopping. If we can at least know before December that would be great.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Still waiting for the DL reopening announcement to drop any day.
> 
> Personally our most selfish ask is for some outlook on park hopping. If we can at least know before December that would be great.


I wouldn’t count on park hopping until 2021. My guess is just before spring break.


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> But with trader sams it would probably fill that 50% from the minute they opened until they closed. I think disney could make that work.


For sure they’d fill up. If they changed to an Oga’s type ADR system it could work. One hour max, maybe even a minimum.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> It is being reported that she is a covid testing official.



Which makes this story all the more embarrassing on both ends. So she was employed by Disney or Advent Health?


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> I wouldn’t count on park hopping until 2021. My guess is just before spring break.



Agree.  Even though they are selling hoppers on Jan 1 I don't think we'll park hopping until around Q2 2021 unless things change a lot.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> I wouldn’t count on park hopping until 2021. My guess is just before spring break.


Right. I don’t have expectations but knowing whether or not to activate our APs over Christmas or hold out until after in 2021 via some sort of official announcement would be a big help.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Right. I don’t have expectations but knowing whether or not to activate our APs over Christmas or hold out until after in 2021 via some sort of official announcement would be a big help.


Would be nice to know what they’re thinking. But I think with like everything Disney does, we’ll find out a week or so before it returns.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Right. I don’t have expectations but knowing whether or not to activate our APs over Christmas or hold out until after in 2021 via some sort of official announcement would be a big help.



Unfortunately for you I don't think any park hopper announcement will be made until very very close to when it will take effect (to avoid massive crowds when it goes live).    So for you you are likely going to have to wait until days  before you have to make decision to active or not to make that decision and understand they could start park hopping the very next week.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> Unfortunately for you I don't think any park hopper announcement will be made until very very close to when it will take effect (to avoid massive crowds when it goes live).    So for you you are likely going to have to wait until days  before you have to make decision to active or not to make that decision and understand they could start park hopping the very next week.


Well they’re selling park hoppers for 1/1 so they’ll have to start refunding those at some point if they cannot accommodate hopping. That’s my only hope for an announcement really.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> Would be nice to know what they’re thinking. But I think with like everything Disney does, we’ll find out a week or so before it returns.



It would be but saying anything actually makes things more difficult for them. Let's say that announce today Feb 1st park hoppers return. A ton of trips between now and Feb 1 would be cancelled with a massive crowd on Feb 1. Then let's say we get a second spike (which Faucci thinks we will) in the fall and they say "sorry no hopers on Feb 1"... you piss off so many people And lose that revenue between now and Feb 1st. 

Announcement would be nice but with things changing daily until and unless you know 100% you can hit that date you can say it. I'm sure come 1/1 which they are selling hoppers for we're going to see a bunch of "how dare they sell hoppers on 1/1 and can't deliver. Why did they sell them in the first place if they knew it wouldn't happen?". 

It's a lose/lose for disney anway they do it.  And it sucks.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Well they’re selling park hoppers for 1/1 so they’ll have to start refunding those at some point if they cannot accommodate hopping. That’s my only hope for an announcement really.



Have they been refunding existing hoppers without people having to call and ask for it?  (I'm not sure - just asking).


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> The partitions are the difference. While not full proof, it’s still a barrier. Iirc theres not a single ride at UO that has partitions on their rides.



Kong has the partitions and seats every row.


----------



## Brianstl

AmberMV said:


> https://apple.news/AE-PQS05oS7qjTfGKBMBCVQ


Seems like a stupid reason to send a player home.  The woman is allowed to have close physical contact with every player in the bubble, but this close contact gets the player kicked out of the bubble.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> Seems like a stupid reason to send a player home.  The woman is allowed to have close physical contact with every player in the bubble, but this close contact gets the player kicked out of the bubble.


Close, but quick contact throughout the bubble (or maybe they’re assigned one team or whatever, idk).
This close contact was probably longer than 15 minutes and (I’m speculating) had different PPE than a mask.
Personally, I’m glad that the NBA took it seriously. Don’t know what role Disney played, but at a minimum the league and the NBPA are taking the rules seriously this far in, which is why they have been successful thus far with this experiment.


----------



## Brianstl

sullivan.kscott said:


> Close, but quick contact throughout the bubble (or maybe they’re assigned one team or whatever, idk).
> This close contact was probably longer than 15 minutes and (I’m speculating) had different PPE than a mask.
> Personally, I’m glad that the NBA took it seriously. Don’t know what role Disney played, but at a minimum the league and the NBPA are taking the rules seriously this far in, which is why they have been successful thus far with this experiment.


Going to a strip club doesn’t get you kicked out of the bubble.  It seems they sort of pick and choose which players get dealt seriously with.


----------



## Mit88

HHN Rumor Update

Universal went live on social media for about 45 seconds on both YouTube and Facebook, just showed the spinning globe. Typically they only go live when they have an announcement. Obviously this could be absolutely nothing and a mistake. Or they could have made a mistake getting ready to actually have a livefeed.

Also hearing the houses MAY be free, used purely for an attendance boost. Might be free for certain AP holders, or free for everyone. That wasn’t clear


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> Going to a strip club doesn’t get you kicked out of the bubble.  It seems they sort of pick and choose which players get dealt seriously with.


Might belong in the NBA thread, but this instance has a team down 3-1 in a playoff series and Mr House wouldn’t be able to complete a new quarantine period before his team is eliminated.
The earlier instance of getting wings in an adult venue was met seriously. That player needed to complete a “re-entry” quarantine and missed a number of games because of it (and those game checks, to boot).  In both examples, the league and union followed the prescribed protocol.


----------



## Brianstl

sullivan.kscott said:


> Might belong in the NBA thread, but this instance has a team down 3-1 in a playoff series and Mr House wouldn’t be able to complete a new quarantine period before his team is eliminated.
> The earlier instance of getting wings in an adult venue was met seriously. That player needed to complete a “re-entry” quarantine and missed a number of games beachside if it (and those game checks, to boot).  In both examples, the league and union followed the prescribed protocol.


Lou Williams had to sit ten days.  A ten day sit period would put house out until the middle of the next round if he team would advance, but he has been booted no matter what his team does.  So the same protocol is not being followed.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> Lou Williams had to sit ten days.  A ten day sit period would put house out until the middle of the next round if he team would advance, but he has been booted no matter what his team does.  So the same protocol is not being followed.


Fair point. I’m inserting my LeBron fan bias into the argument and eliminating Houston as a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Brianstl

sullivan.kscott said:


> Fair point. I’m inserting my LeBron fan bias into the argument and eliminating Houston as a forgone conclusion.


Part of me thinks the NBA might have inserted their LeBron bias (really a tv ratings bias) in this decision.  Just make sure there is no way the Rockets comeback.

I half expect the NBA finds something to suspend Kawhi for before this game is over.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> HHN Rumor Update
> 
> Universal went live on social media for about 45 seconds on both YouTube and Facebook, just showed the spinning globe. Typically they only go live when they have an announcement. Obviously this could be absolutely nothing and a mistake. Or they could have made a mistake getting ready to actually have a livefeed.
> 
> Also hearing the houses MAY be free, used purely for an attendance boost. Might be free for certain AP holders, or free for everyone. That wasn’t clear


Universal announced today that TM are blocked out from bringing guests on Saturday and Sunday from Sept 19th through October 31st...i guess the wait continue


----------



## SMRT-1

Krandor said:


> Have they been refunding existing hoppers without people having to call and ask for it?  (I'm not sure - just asking).


No. You have to explicitly request a refund. Our December 2020 tickets are still showing as hoppers.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Universal announced today that TM are blocked out from bringing guests on Saturday and Sunday from Sept 19th through October 31st...i guess the wait continue



‘I saw that too. Obviously it could get canned before they make it official  like they did with the event itself in July. But I just think it’s going to happen, in whatever form it may take. They’d reel me in with just 2 houses. There’s nothing going on haunted wise around here.


----------



## pixieprincess925

MK has dining reservations for an hour after close. Anybody know how you get back to the TTC or your resort? Theoretically transportation stops an hour after park close.


----------



## JacknSally

Krandor said:


> Have they been refunding existing hoppers without people having to call and ask for it?  (I'm not sure - just asking).



*I have not yet gotten a refund/lowered package price for my hoppers for December. I haven’t sought one out yet, either. *


----------



## tramps’lady

pixieprincess925 said:


> MK has dining reservations for an hour after close. Anybody know how you get back to the TTC or your resort? Theoretically transportation stops an hour after park close.


buses should run to TTC or resorts.  we were told they would get us back to where we needed to go.  have fun


----------



## Tinksbff

Chris Ehlers said:


> Its now $62 for adults, the same as BOG, so Im wondering if the Princesses will be now just waving from the balcony... sort of like Beast just walking thru the room and waving


I haven’t yet seen any princesses on the balcony.  During the afternoon, the stepsisters Anastasia and Drizella, appear on the back balcony of the castle.  They are micced and talk to each other as well as to guests standing below.


----------



## michellej47

JacknSally said:


> *I have not yet gotten a refund/lowered package price for my hoppers for December. I haven’t sought one out yet, either. *



I never got one for my November trip, but when the discount for the southern states came out, I rebooked my trip to another resort and it took my PH away.


----------



## Krandor

SMRT-1 said:


> No. You have to explicitly request a refund. Our December 2020 tickets are still showing as hoppers.



so if Disney decides no hopping on 1/1 they don’t owe any refunds? That is what I thought.  we cant assume no ticket refunds means hopping is back 1/1.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> so if Disney decides no hopping on 1/1 they don’t owe any refunds? That is what I thought.  we cant assume no ticket refunds means hopping is back 1/1.





Right now, as far as we, the public know, park hopping IS back on January 1st, 2021. Will that stay true? Highly unlikely. I would love for it to stay true, with my AP expiring March 23rd, and my DVC use year being March, I may book a trip. But I dont see it happening, unfortunately. Maybe by March it’ll be back, but too late for me to find a good deal on a flight, I’m sure. 

But because right now, the information we have in hand is that park hopping will be back as soon as January 1st, they’re going to have to make an announcement prior to that date letting potential guests know so they can either change plans, or cancel and ask for a refund. I would guess somewhere in early to mid December is when we’ll get word from Disney or from a reliable source that park hopping will indeed be delayed. I’m not sure how long they’d delay it because they’re probably still going to want people to buy park hoppers for trips beyond January, so maybe its a month to month rolling cancellation, or stick to their new standard 2 week rolling cancellation that they’ve been using for resorts on both domestic coasts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> What’s going on at Epcot that they need to be open that late for, he says Harmoniously.
> 
> Im kidding. It probably just makes more sense to open at noon than 11 and keep the 8 hour Park day


Restaurants want the dinner crowd > lunch crowd. Surprised they’re waiting until end of Nov to do this.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> And the girl probably lost her job.


100% she lost it. Can’t imagine Disney would risk keeping on someone who knowingly violated their protocols.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> Seems like a stupid reason to send a player home.  The woman is allowed to have close physical contact with every player in the bubble, but this close contact gets the player kicked out of the bubble.


Oh come on. Prior to this the contact was public and masked. Inside a player’s room the contact is unknown- and any responsible risk mitigator knows to assume the worst.


----------



## SMRT-1

Krandor said:


> so if Disney decides no hopping on 1/1 they don’t owe any refunds? That is what I thought.  we cant assume no ticket refunds means hopping is back 1/1.


I never said that they aren't giving refunds at all, or that they don't owe refunds, just that currently, you have to contact Disney and tell them that you want a refund. Since 2020 tickets have had their expiration extended to 9/26/21, some people might choose to keep the hopper option on their tickets to use sometime next year when hopping could be back, so Disney can't just automatically refund all 2020 hoppers. 

Also, I don't see anyone assuming that the current hopper refund policy means that hopping will definitely be back 1/1/21, so I'm not sure where you're getting that idea. It's definitely possible that park hopping might not back on 1/1/21 and in that case those who bought hoppers should be eligible for refunds, but Disney most likely won't announce the refund policy for 2021 hoppers until it's actually necessary.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> 100% she lost it. Can’t imagine Disney would risk keeping on someone who knowingly violated their protocols.


Im pretty sure,  if she was with the actual testing people,  she's advent health,  but still probably fired by advent health


----------



## osufeth24

Does the skyliner start at 9 (give or take) for the whole thing, or is it just to run to HS?  For my staycation we're staying at Riveria for the last day.  We have a 915am Res to Ale & Compass then going to Epcot.  Would like to be able to just take the skyliner over, but didn't know if they'd be running it to that area then


----------



## Makmak

Yesterday on flight of passage they didn’t skip seats between our party and the next. I was pretty surprised. There was a problem at ride start and we were “locked in” our seats for awhile. I’m not claustrophobic but.....that was pretty anxiety inducing and meant we were close together for longer than the typical ride duration.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> I'll take lower wait times if it means every row on a ride is sat instead of every other row.  With little children in tow the shorter the waits the happier the children and thus the happier the parents.


I’ll have to disagree. Not a good trend. In my experience, UOR has been a bit more lax (Labor Day weekend for example) with these protocols than Disney has. Given where we’re at, if there’s not six feet between me and the next Guest, I’m not riding. I wouldn’t expect to see Disney formally follow suit. They know that the most important element of this reopening is keeping stories of “I went to Disney and got COVID-19” out of the headlines.


gottalovepluto said:


> A little thing to keep in the back of our minds will be is Disney getting desperate? With DLR  shuttered indefinitely their only domestic money maker is WDW. The longer this goes on the more internal pressure there will be to start getting more aggressive like their competition is.


I don’t really think Disney is in a “desperate” enough position where they’ll start making decisions based on short term gains. Just look at Labor Day Weekend as an example. They could’ve packed the place like UOR, but they stood their ground on the reservation system and you didn’t see the same social media backlash directed towards them as Universal took on. Disney has always been about “brand integrity” and “long-term vision,” and while I’ll be the first to admit that they don’t always live up to those values they espouse, I think in a situation like this they’ll stick to their conservative intuitions, believing it will pay long-term dividends.

It was not an accident/coincidence that WDW made a key part of their reopening messaging “reopening responsibly/demonstrating how to reopen with health and safety front of mind.” UOR didn’t really emphasize that (their messaging was more “welcome back”). WDW looks at their reopening not just as a resumption of some of their operations but also as a national example of how to reopen safely and responsibly (that business and public health can coexist right now). WDW leadership seems quite proud that in TWDC’s talks with the CA Gov, executives are pointing to WDW’s reopening as a “case study” in how to reopen amusements safely. While I’m not “in tune” with all the DLR reopening chatter and plans within the Company, the attitude I get seems to be that they’re confident progress is being made. More to the point, as long as the California Gov. is watching, I wouldn’t expect Disney to rock any boats or make any drastic changes.Anyway, the credit lines they’ve secured I’m sure are bringing them a level of comfort as well.


AmberMV said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.  When Disney opened mid July, on the Safari at Animal Kingdom they were sitting every other row or several rows in between parties, even with partitions.  I went last month and they were sitting every single row.  Masks required on all rides so really, what's the difference?  And there was no uproar about every row being sat.  I think it will happen sooner than you think park wide.


KS has been unusual. During the initial reopening, they were seating every other row with (inadequate) partitions, but my understanding is that Leadership for that attraction is now trying to seat every other row when that’s possible. After my first ride back on KS the day after reopening, every time I’ve ridden it has been every other row filled. Living with the Land is the only attraction I’m aware of that is consistently seating every row.

That said, on any ride without partitions, the CMs (and area Leadership) are absolutely not supposed to be seating every seat. That comes from the top, but that might not stop some zealous Leaders from doing it to boost their Efficiency numbers. If you encounter this, you can always ask to wait and have six feet between you and the next party.


----------



## osufeth24

The point of wearing masks outdoors is so if you're within 6 ft for a period of time, the likelihood of transmission goes down, so seating every row wouldn't bother me and I wish they would during the real busy weekends

Now, do I want someone sitting right next to me on Soarin?  No, but someone sitting right behind me on 7DMT?  Sure, don't care


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> The point of wearing masks outdoors is so if you're within 6 ft for a period of time, the likelihood of transmission goes down, so seating every row wouldn't bother me and I wish they would during the real busy weekends
> 
> Now, do I want someone sitting right next to me on Soarin?  No, but someone sitting right behind me on 7DMT?  Sure, don't care


Well, theoretically, since both CMs and Guests are all wearing masks, you wouldn’t need the plexiglass at the cash registers in the stores or at the snack carts but they’re still there anyway. The idea is to create as many barriers to transmission as possible to minimize the risk. That’s why the guidance has been to wear a mask and social distance. Add to that the complication that just because you feel comfortable being within six feet of somebody doesn’t mean that other person feels comfortable. In this specific case, I’m not sure it’s fair to say “then just get up and leave,” because the park has signs everywhere promoting physical distancing of six feet between parties. It seems counter-intuitive to then assign Guests positions violating that guidance. With something like a theme park (where its business depends on perception), an operator wants to at least be perceived as taking as many precautions as possible, not just getting by with the bare minimum and certainly not contradicting themselves. That’s why I don’t see Disney following UOR’s lead here. Also, it should be noted that some of this reporting is based on one photo. I’d want to wait for more consistent reports before coming to a conclusion.


----------



## brockash

pixieprincess925 said:


> MK has dining reservations for an hour after close. Anybody know how you get back to the TTC or your resort? Theoretically transportation stops an hour after park close.


We had an after hrs reservation at dhs this past Wed and didn't end up getting out of the park until close to 9 and they had tons of workers and buses just waiting for us...they asked where we were going and had us get on the 1st bus we came to and told the driver where to go...it was excellent service and would make us want to book after hrs adrs in the future...I was a little concerned at first, but it was great.  - I will say this was the first week of them handling this and I do feel that they err on the side of caution and providing the most/best service at the start of something so they may tone it down a little in the future, but it was great when we used it.


----------



## KBoopaloo

andyman8 said:


> It was not an accident/coincidence that WDW made a key part of their reopening messaging “reopening responsibly/demonstrating how to reopen with health and safety front of mind.” UOR didn’t really emphasize that (their messaging was more “welcome back”). WDW looks at their reopening not just as a resumption of some of their operations but also as a national example of how to reopen safely and responsibly (that business and public health can coexist right now). WDW leadership seems quite proud that in TWDC’s talks with the CA Gov, executives are pointing to WDW’s reopening as a “case study” in how to reopen amusements safely. While I’m not “in tune” with all the DLR reopening chatter and plans within the Company, the attitude I get seems to be that they’re confident progress is being made. More to the point, as long as the California Gov. is watching, I wouldn’t expect Disney to rock any boats or make any drastic changes.Anyway, the credit lines they’ve secured I’m sure are bringing them a level of comfort as well.


I think we even saw this with the very cautious way the Bubble has been run. There were questions after weeks and weeks of negative tests in the Bubble about why the players were still having to wear masks everywhere since it was clear they were all COVID free at that point but the answer was that they were still coming in some contact with non bubble people even if it was brief - mostly Disney and Mears CMs. And frankly watching all the vlogs I was surprised to see the compliance stay so high on masks as time went on. In one vlog from Narcoosee’s you could hear an NBA employer in the background say something like “No, you can still eat together here but just spread out more next time.” Yes, this was a joint effort with the NBA and the NBA was mostly running the show but both the NBA and Disney clearly wanted to send a message about how safe they were being and it worked. MLB is in much better shape now but when they were flailing around canceling games for the first few weeks of the season, you saw so many people shaking their head saying “The NBA handled this so much better.” Disney never wants to be the organization people are shaking their heads over especially when it comes to safety or perceptions of it.


----------



## LSUmiss

osufeth24 said:


> The point of wearing masks outdoors is so if you're within 6 ft for a period of time, the likelihood of transmission goes down, so seating every row wouldn't bother me and I wish they would during the real busy weekends
> 
> Now, do I want someone sitting right next to me on Soarin?  No, but someone sitting right behind me on 7DMT?  Sure, don't care


Right. I work for a school system & it’s only considered exposure if you were within 6 ft of someone positive for 15 min or more & they weren’t wearing a mask.


----------



## JM23457

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if someone already answered but they did get the union to agree with Disney terms but now Disney just decided to keep them and other cm on indefinite furlough


That is what can happen when people get too difficult with their employer during hard economic times. If the union had been more flexible in the summer, they'd be working right now.


----------



## JM23457

Eric Smith said:


> I think that’s likely to happen.  As long as they think they can make money on it, they’ll do it.


"If you can dream about making a profit from it, you can do it."


----------



## yulilin3

JM23457 said:


> That is what can happen when people get too picky with their employer during hard economic times.


Not sure what your saying,  their union was the one putting safety requirements in the agreement with Disney


----------



## JM23457

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure what your saying,  their union was the one putting safety requirements in the agreement with Disney


Their union lost them their opportunity to work, is what I'm saying.

Disney wanted them back in the summer, and they (represented by their union) balked because all of their demands weren't met. If they had just agreed, they'd be working now, and despite budget difficulties, it would have been very hard for Disney to remove them as an offering at WDW because guests would expect them.

But since they haven't been part of the WDW experience since reopening & people now don't expect them, it's much easier for Disney to just continue not offering them at all, and save money by not having to pay them.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> I’d want to wait for more consistent reports before coming to a conclusion.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304778024169209856


----------



## JM23457

pixieprincess925 said:


> MK has dining reservations for an hour after close. Anybody know how you get back to the TTC or your resort? Theoretically transportation stops an hour after park close.


They keep buses running until everyone gets back to their resort. They know people stay after closing at meals & in line for that final ride.


----------



## Brianstl

JM23457 said:


> That is what can happen when people get too difficult with their employer during hard economic times. If the union had been more flexible in the summer, they'd be working right now.


Exactly. I am a union supporter, but you got to see the big picture and be willing to play ball.  In tough economic times you don’t want to give an employer a chance to figure out a way to operate without you and to start to think that your employment there was a non essential part of the operations.  Out of sight is out of mind.

The other unions played this much smarter by publicly showing that getting back to work was a top priority.


----------



## AmberMV

andyman8 said:


> I’ll have to disagree. Not a good trend. In my experience, UOR has been a bit more lax (Labor Day weekend for example) with these protocols than Disney has. Given where we’re at, if there’s not six feet between me and the next Guest, I’m not riding. I wouldn’t expect to see Disney formally follow suit. They know that the most important element of this reopening is keeping stories of “I went to Disney and got COVID-19” out of the headlines.
> 
> I don’t really think Disney is in a “desperate” enough position where they’ll start making decisions based on short term gains. Just look at Labor Day Weekend as an example. They could’ve packed the place like UOR, but they stood their ground on the reservation system and you didn’t see the same social media backlash directed towards them as Universal took on. Disney has always been about “brand integrity” and “long-term vision,” and while I’ll be the first to admit that they don’t always live up to those values they espouse, I think in a situation like this they’ll stick to their conservative intuitions, believing it will pay long-term dividends.
> 
> It was not an accident/coincidence that WDW made a key part of their reopening messaging “reopening responsibly/demonstrating how to reopen with health and safety front of mind.” UOR didn’t really emphasize that (their messaging was more “welcome back”). WDW looks at their reopening not just as a resumption of some of their operations but also as a national example of how to reopen safely and responsibly (that business and public health can coexist right now). WDW leadership seems quite proud that in TWDC’s talks with the CA Gov, executives are pointing to WDW’s reopening as a “case study” in how to reopen amusements safely. While I’m not “in tune” with all the DLR reopening chatter and plans within the Company, the attitude I get seems to be that they’re confident progress is being made. More to the point, as long as the California Gov. is watching, I wouldn’t expect Disney to rock any boats or make any drastic changes.Anyway, the credit lines they’ve secured I’m sure are bringing them a level of comfort as well.
> 
> KS has been unusual. During the initial reopening, they were seating every other row with (inadequate) partitions, but my understanding is that Leadership for that attraction is now trying to seat every other row when that’s possible. After my first ride back on KS the day after reopening, every time I’ve ridden it has been every other row filled. Living with the Land is the only attraction I’m aware of that is consistently seating every row.
> 
> That said, on any ride without partitions, the CMs (and area Leadership) are absolutely not supposed to be seating every seat. That comes from the top, but that might not stop some zealous Leaders from doing it to boost their Efficiency numbers. If you encounter this, you can always ask to wait and have six feet between you and the next party.


While I always do appreciate your viewpoints and bits of info that you share, it looks like it's not just Universal, and it's not just KS that is sitting every seat already.  During weekends when both parks are at their busiest, I'd wager that the majority of park guests would rather a 30 min wait and sit every row of a ride over 80 min to sit every other row.  It's still blisteringly hot outside, and without going off topic into virus talk I'm really not sure this makes a difference health wise while masks are required at all times.


Makmak said:


> Yesterday on flight of passage they didn’t skip seats between our party and the next. I was pretty surprised. There was a problem at ride start and we were “locked in” our seats for awhile. I’m not claustrophobic but.....that was pretty anxiety inducing and meant we were close together for longer than the typical ride duration.


When I was there last month FoP they did leave a seat between me and the next party, but that's not 6ft by any standard, and like a lot of things Disney does they just probably aren't making announcements about changing ride loading and just doing it.


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> Exactly. I am a union supporter, but you got to see the big picture and be willing to play ball.  In tough economic times you don’t want to give an employer a chance to figure out a way to operate without you and to start to think that your employment there was a non essential part of the operations.  Out of sight is out of mind.
> 
> The other unions played this much smarter by publicly showing that getting back to work was a top priority.


The AEU was demanding testing and mask wearing for their members. I agree that testing was a bit too much but totally understand them wanting their members to be able to wear a mask while on the job. In any case many members of the union wanted to return to work, but it boiled down to a stalemate and then of course, Disney deciding they don't want to bring entertainment now. The parks feel pretty empty and devoid of life sometimes without these shows, going from ride to ride is not ideal to many visitors. Hopefully they (Disney) understand the need for entertainment and will be able to bring them back sooner rather than later


----------



## AmberMV

Does anyone who has been to EPCOT in the past few weeks know if Teppan Edo is doing the Hibachi show?


----------



## rteetz

AmberMV said:


> Does anyone who has been to EPCOT in the past few weeks know if Teppan Edo is doing the Hibachi show?


They are cooking at the tables yes. There is plexiglass up.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> The AEU was demanding testing and mask wearing for their members. I agree that testing was a bit too much but totally understand them wanting their members to be able to wear a mask while on the job. In any case many members of the union wanted to return to work, but it boiled down to a stalemate and then of course, Disney deciding they don't want to bring entertainment now. The parks feel pretty empty and devoid of life sometimes without these shows, going from ride to ride is not ideal to many visitors. Hopefully they (Disney) understand the need for entertainment and will be able to bring them back sooner rather than later


While I agree the safety measures weren’t unreasonable, the ppis right. Disney realized they could operate without them & that is what they’re doing.


----------



## Mit88

Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open


----------



## AmberMV

rteetz said:


> They are cooking at the tables yes. There is plexiglass up.


Thanks!  As long as they are still doing the cooking flair that's all that matters


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open


The cheap flights are torture  saw a round trip flight from LA to Orlando for $129 at one point in October.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open


Reports like this make me so sad. Our flights from BIL (Montana) have stayed consistent or gone up throughout the pandemic. In the case of United, we’ve lost our early flight out that made it possible to land in time for dinner.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SMRT-1 said:


> No. You have to explicitly request a refund. Our December 2020 tickets are still showing as hoppers.


So if you don’t call they’ll just take your money and not provide the service? Not very Disney-like.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Lots of Incredibles themed safety commercials airing during sports here. First I’ve seen.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open



I am so jealous, that’s cheaper than a round trip cab ride 20-30 mins away.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Mit88 said:


> Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open


I can get $54-$66 round trip from MA for most dates I’ve checked in Oct/Nov/Dec. I still check every couple of days even though I am not going anywhere.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I did find it interesting that in July, KS was seated every other row, and in August, it was seated every row. 

Seems like that was not a unique experience! I'm sure this kind of thing is going to continue changing and being re-evaluated throughout the year, it will be interesting to watch. I can't wait to go back eventually post-pandemic and enjoy a nice savannah breeze again though, it gets really stuffy with all the dividers right now.


----------



## SMRT-1

hereforthechurros said:


> So if you don’t call they’ll just take your money and not provide the service? Not very Disney-like.


I agree that requiring people to explicitly request refunds that they are owed is not the most customer friendly. However, since people with 2020 park hoppers can use those tickets until 9/26/21, Disney can't just refund all the hoppers because people might want to hold onto them and use them next year. 

I suppose that, if they wanted to, they could trigger an automatic refund if you actually use your tickets while hopping is suspended, but that would involve getting the ticket systems and the billing systems talking to each other in a new way, and Disney may not think that it's worth the development effort to address a temporary issue.

Right now the only official policy says to contact Disney for you refund options.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#modifications


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hereforthechurros said:


> Lots of Incredibles themed safety commercials airing during sports here. First I’ve seen.


Disney marketing genius!  Associate safety and cleanliness with Disney characters. Character cavalcades at the parks. The parks, therefore, are clean and safe. Travel to WDW (or insert other open park) is safe!

After halftime, “Let’s go There” and Return to the Magic ads will run.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SMRT-1 said:


> I agree that requiring people to explicitly request refunds that they are owed is not the most customer friendly. However, since people with 2020 park hoppers can use those tickets until 9/26/21, Disney can't just refund all the hoppers because people might want to hold onto them and use them next year.
> 
> I suppose that, if they wanted to, they could trigger an automatic refund if you actually use your tickets while hopping is suspended, but that would involve getting the ticket systems and the billing systems talking to each other in a new way, and Disney may not think that it's worth the development effort to address a temporary issue.
> 
> Right now the only official policy says to contact Disney for you refund options.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#modifications


Right, I mean if you show up to a trip the second week in January and park hoping still isn’t available, I wonder if that triggers an automatic refund or if you’d be contacted about options. Totally get it isn’t an automatic thing right now for all open PH tickets, that wouldn’t make sense. It will be interesting to see what they say ahead of 1/1/21 as most of us seem in agreement that park hopping, despite being sold, most likely won’t be available quite yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sullivan.kscott said:


> Disney marketing genius!  Associate safety and cleanliness with Disney characters. Character cavalcades at the parks. The parks, therefore, are clean and safe. Travel to WDW (or insert other open park) is safe!
> 
> After halftime, “Let’s go There” and Return to the Magic ads will run.


18+ year marketing vet here so I find it fascinating. On food network I was seeing the more family friendly Magic is Here ads with Christmas undertones, appealing to the moms perhaps? But on sports networks it’s turned into more of the Incredibles graphics and safety messaging. Appealing to the dads perhaps?


----------



## Brianstl

Seems like the wait times are longer today at the parks than last weekend.


----------



## AmberMV

Brianstl said:


> Seems like the wait times are longer today at the parks than last weekend.


Yup, 40-70 min waits all across the parks.


----------



## Mit88

It was never smart to assume the crowds would die down completely after Labor Day because of previous year trends. Well, this isn’t “previous years”. Nothing about this year is anything like we’ve ever lived through, unless someone in this thread is 102 years old. While it wasn’t a certainty that the crowds, or at least the wait times would increase after Labor Day, there was no way to accurately predict that they would certainly go down either.

I think it’s time to throw out crowd level prediction sheets, at least for a while.


----------



## SMRT-1

hereforthechurros said:


> Right, I mean if you show up to a trip the second week in January and park hoping still isn’t available, I wonder if that triggers an automatic refund or if you’d be contacted about options. Totally get it isn’t an automatic thing right now for all open PH tickets, that wouldn’t make sense. It will be interesting to see what they say ahead of 1/1/21 as most of us seem in agreement that park hopping, despite being sold, most likely won’t be available quite yet.


Yeah, the 2021 hoppers are a big question mark right now. What will they do if hopping is still suspended  1/1/21? Who knows? Maybe they'll extend 2021 tickets and keep the same "call us" refund policy as 2020 hoppers. Alternatively, I wouldn't be surprised if they choose to do weekly rolling hopper refunds until hopping returns (like they did with reservations during the shutdown). It's all speculation, of course, until Disney makes an official decision (which these days seems to always be at the last possible minute).


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> Seems like the wait times are longer today at the parks than last weekend.


It's been raining off and on so the outdoor attractions close,  the others get longer and then everyone rushes to the outdoor ones when they reopen


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> It was never smart to assume the crowds would die down completely after Labor Day because of previous year trends. Well, this isn’t “previous years”. Nothing about this year is anything like we’ve ever lived through, unless someone in this thread is 102 years old. While it wasn’t a certainty that the crowds, or at least the wait times would increase after Labor Day, there was no way to accurately predict that they would certainly go down either.
> 
> I think it’s time to throw out crowd level prediction sheets, at least for a while.


Agreed.  And alot of the increased crowds I think comes from the release of more park pass availability they've been doing, as well as CM being allowed to bring friends and family again.


----------



## New Mouse

Reduced hours will also increase your crowds being in the park at the same time.


----------



## Mit88

AmberMV said:


> Agreed.  And alot of the increased crowds I think comes from the release of more park pass availability they've been doing, as well as CM being allowed to bring friends and family again.



It’s getting more difficult to argue that they havent increased capacity. The buckets are full, then they’re refilled, then they’re filled again. Sure, it could be cancellations. But it’s not like Disney is going to tell anyone that they’re increasing capacity, that would be a PR disaster. And its not information that’s definitely going to leak out. I think making excuses of why it’s busy now is getting a little redundant. “School hasn’t started yet. The hours are shorter. The sun is positioned just right in Animal Kingdom to give guests a perfect tan”. Whatever the case may be, the parks are busier than anyone thought they’d be the week after Labor Day


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> It’s getting more difficult to argue that they havent increased capacity. The buckets are full, then they’re refilled, then they’re filled again. Sure, it could be cancellations. But it’s not like Disney is going to tell anyone that they’re increasing capacity, that would be a PR disaster. And its not information that’s definitely going to leak out. I think making excuses of why it’s busy now is getting a little redundant. “School hasn’t started yet. The hours are shorter. The sun is positioned just right in Animal Kingdom to give guests a perfect tan”. Whatever the case may be, the parks are busier than anyone thought they’d be the week after Labor Day


Its getting more difficult cause they took more spots from the resort guests that aren't showing up and letting in more AP holders and CM's. You know the people Lex Luthor calls low on the totem pole for spending.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> It’s getting more difficult to argue that they havent increased capacity. The buckets are full, then they’re refilled, then they’re filled again. Sure, it could be cancellations. But it’s not like Disney is going to tell anyone that they’re increasing capacity, that would be a PR disaster. And its not information that’s definitely going to leak out. I think making excuses of why it’s busy now is getting a little redundant. “School hasn’t started yet. The hours are shorter. The sun is positioned just right in Animal Kingdom to give guests a perfect tan”. Whatever the case may be, the parks are busier than anyone thought they’d be the week after Labor Day



Yep and i had booked my free dining bounceback for this weekend thinking the weekend after Labor Day would be a slower weekend.  Glad I made the decision to cancel that trip because based on what I'm seeing/hearing I dont think I'd have had a good time.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Its getting more difficult cause they took more spots from the resort guests that aren't showing up and letting in more AP holders and CM's. You know the people Lex Luthor calls low on the totem pole for spending.



That’s your opinion, and you’re entitled to it. I disagree though

The resorts bucket, along with the other 2 buckets were filled last weekend for this weekend at DHS. Then the buckets refilled. So not sure how they could take spots from an already filled bucket and give them to another bucket without raising capacity


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Yep and i had booked my free dining bounceback for this weekend thinking the weekend after Labor Day would be a slower weekend.  Glad I made the decision to cancel that trip because based on what I'm seeing/hearing I dont think I'd have had a good time.



I had a great time. The crowds are only “busy” due to the current capacity caps, whatever they may be. Its still not all that bad when you’re actually in there. I think the reactions are a little overblown because of how empty they were and suddenly a lot more people have shown up in the last few weeks/last month. But it’s all individual perspective, especially in the climate we’re currently living in. Those empty park days might be what some consider the limit on what they’d be willing to deal with.

one thing I know for certain right now is that nothing is certain, not even expecting the parks to be empty when they’d normally be.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I had a great time. The crowds are only “busy” due to the current capacity caps, whatever they may be. Its still not all that bad when you’re actually in there. I think the reactions are a little overblown because of how empty they were and suddenly a lot more people have shown up in the last few weeks/last month. But it’s all individual perspective, especially in the climate we’re currently living in. Those empty park days might be what some consider the limit on what they’d be willing to deal with.
> 
> one thing I know for certain right now is that nothing is certain, not even expecting the parks to be empty when they’d normally be.



Oh yeah things are definitely changed.  I ahd booked that back in March when my April trip was cancelled.  Back then I didn't think we'd still be where we are in September. 

For myself about an hour is my limit for lines.  That is why I try to make good use of FP both before and during a trip to hit those rides without 60-90-120 minute lines.  That isn't an option right now and there seem to be a lot of 45-60 minute lines.  Just not the scenario i prefer especially during a pandemic.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Oh yeah things are definitely changed.  I ahd booked that back in March when my April trip was cancelled.  Back then I didn't think we'd still be where we are in September.
> 
> For myself about an hour is my limit for lines.  That is why I try to make good use of FP both before and during a trip to hit those rides without 60-90-120 minute lines.  That isn't an option right now and there seem to be a lot of 45-60 minute lines.  Just not the scenario i prefer especially during a pandemic.



Yeah, I remember you saying that you had no intention on fulfilling the bounce back even from early on before the reopening was even announced. Lines were new-normal long while I was there, but I was able to navigate them where I didn’t wait longer than 30 minutes for anything other than Rise, MMRR, and Slinky. Everything else was real time 20 minutes or less. Longest wait at AK was FoP the first time I rode it at 15 min, the other 4 times were 5-10. But at times during the days I was there these rides were over an hour wait (except Rise). For most of my day at DHS Rnrc and ToT were 90 minutes, I walked over and walked on to both of them and rode back to back. Without FP, a lot depends on timing


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, I remember you saying that you had no intention on fulfilling the bounce back even from early on before the reopening was even announced. Lines were new-normal long while I was there, but I was able to navigate them where I didn’t wait longer than 30 minutes for anything other than Rise, MMRR, and Slinky. Everything else was real time 20 minutes or less. Longest wait at AK was FoP the first time I rode it at 15 min, the other 4 times were 5-10. But at times during the days I was there these rides were over an hour wait (except Rise). For most of my day at DHS Rnrc and ToT were 90 minutes, I walked over and walked on to both of them and rode back to back. Without FP, a lot depends on timing



I never said i had no intention of fulfilling it.  I said I was 50/50 when I booked and really only did because of the free dining since I already had and still have a january trip on the books.  I was initially content to wait for that trip until the free dining offer came out.  So yeah I was always iffy on the September trip but wanted to see what things looked like (what was open and not and all that) and in the end it was simply i couldn't justify the price for the current experience.  Was hoping that wouldn't be the case but knew it might be.  In the end I'm content to wait For January.  In fact my original plan if I had gone this weekend was to get an AP got cover the September trip, January trip, and April trip but of course that isn't an option now either.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Epcot closing at 7pm on a Saturday is insane.  Wall to wall people from opening to close.  We left after 2 rides (land and imagination).  Came back at 6:30 to try to ride test track, 100 minute wait and lines still very long at food booths.  At 7:15 skyliner line was over the bridge to beach club.  Had to be an hour wait to get on it.  Not sure what Disney is thinking.  They lost out on a good 2 hours of revenue and left people upset.

Not sure why they didn't increase the hours for the weekend.  They've never had a problem increasing hours even day of in the past.


----------



## Sandisw

chicagoshannon said:


> Epcot closing at 7pm on a Saturday is insane.  Wall to wall people from opening to close.  We left after 2 rides (land and imagination).  Came back at 6:30 to try to ride test track, 100 minute wait and lines still very long at food booths.  At 7:15 skyliner line was over the bridge to beach club.  Had to be an hour wait to get on it.  Not sure what Disney is thinking.  They lost out on a good 2 hours of revenue and left people upset.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't increase the hours for the weekend.  They've never had a problem increasing hours even day of in the past.



Wow, that is crazy.  I agree,,,why not change the hours day of if it’s that crowded, especially Epcot when instant money for F and W.


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> Epcot closing at 7pm on a Saturday is insane.  Wall to wall people from opening to close.  We left after 2 rides (land and imagination).  Came back at 6:30 to try to ride test track, 100 minute wait and lines still very long at food booths.  At 7:15 skyliner line was over the bridge to beach club.  Had to be an hour wait to get on it.  Not sure what Disney is thinking.  They lost out on a good 2 hours of revenue and left people upset.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't increase the hours for the weekend.  They've never had a problem increasing hours even day of in the past.


Disney seems to be very set in their ways with this reopening, not wanting to make any changes on the fly. Wonder if it’s something written into the CM contract that once things are announced they must remain that way?


----------



## Mit88

When do kids go back to school?


----------



## Makmak

Visited UOR today. Lasted ten minutes then we left because so many people walking around in
Mobs holding a drink with mask pulled down. Two
People were walking around smoking cigarettes. I saw two khaki wearing employees walk right past one of the smokers group just outside the Hello Kitty shop. I asked another khaki-wearer if it’s now allowed to eat/drink while walking around and was told “as long as they are social distancing.” (Which was not the scenario we witnessed alllll over the park). We went to magic kingdom, and all was much better except the mass gathering for the ferry and monorail at closing time.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Mit88 said:


> When do kids go back to school?


Ours went back this past Thursday


----------



## Yooperroo

Mit88 said:


> Looking at flights in October, I already booked for $90 round trip and thought it was a steal. Now I’m finding $52 round trip flights from the Tri State area. Gonna have to rebook my flights. That’s like 5 churros worth of savings, or 1 drink at Trader Sams, if they’re open


We purchased our flights back in April for $11 PP RT for our October trip. Total cost for our family of four roundtrip from Detroit to Orlando with taxes and fees was $60 and some odd change. At that time the airlines were just desperate to get passengers booked on their planes!


----------



## Mit88

Yooperroo said:


> We purchased our flights back in April for $11 PP RT for our October trip. Total cost for our family of four roundtrip from Detroit to Orlando with taxes and fees was $60 and some odd change. At that time the airlines were just desperate to get passengers booked on their planes!



The flight I had booked for my June trip, back when I was gullible enough to believe they’d reopen on June 1st, I booked it in early April when flight prices absolutely tanked. It wasnt THAT cheap, but it was like $50 RT for the both of us


----------



## Dentam

Got home last night after a great trip overall.  Yesterday at MK was the busiest day of our trip and the least enjoyable as a result but otherwise we had a great time, especially on Wednesday and Thursday when the parks were the least crowded.  Even Labor Day weekend wasn't too bad.  Surprised to see how crowded MK was yesterday and to hear reports of the crowds in Epcot today.      Never expected that this weekend would be busier than the holiday weekend but it is 2020 and nothing is predictable this year!


----------



## fantomhamst3r

Sandisw said:


> Wow, that is crazy.  I agree,,,why not change the hours day of if it’s that crowded, especially Epcot when instant money for F and W.


Would think it would be difficult to force that many hourly workers to work extra hours the day of.


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> Epcot closing at 7pm on a Saturday is insane.  Wall to wall people from opening to close.  We left after 2 rides (land and imagination).  Came back at 6:30 to try to ride test track, 100 minute wait and lines still very long at food booths.  At 7:15 skyliner line was over the bridge to beach club.  Had to be an hour wait to get on it.  Not sure what Disney is thinking.  They lost out on a good 2 hours of revenue and left people upset.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't increase the hours for the weekend.  They've never had a problem increasing hours even day of in the past.


Yeah I’m sorry but with the park reservation system they have no reason not to figure out hours or ride capacity accordingly. I’m all for increased capacity and advanced reservations but not when they only work in favor of the proprietor and leave the guest SOL. Increasing capacity or even just expecting more park guests per bucket is fine, but they have all the data to know what’s what and not planning accordingly isn’t cool. Longer lines = more crowding and less safety.


----------



## anthony2k7

JM23457 said:


> Their union lost them their opportunity to work, is what I'm saying.
> 
> Disney wanted them back in the summer, and they (represented by their union) balked because all of their demands weren't met. If they had just agreed, they'd be working now, and despite budget difficulties, it would have been very hard for Disney to remove them as an offering at WDW because guests would expect them.
> 
> But since they haven't been part of the WDW experience since reopening & people now don't expect them, it's much easier for Disney to just continue not offering them at all, and save money by not having to pay them.


Except if they had brought them back on disneys terms they would have been performing without masks.

That didn't go well at DLP.


----------



## anthony2k7

fantomhamst3r said:


> Would think it would be difficult to force that many hourly workers to work extra hours the day of.


Is overtime at disney paid at a premium rate (1.5x or 2x???). If so maybe that extra revenue still wouldn't be enough to cover the CMs overtime pay.


----------



## lluv3971

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, I remember you saying that you had no intention on fulfilling the bounce back even from early on before the reopening was even announced. Lines were new-normal long while I was there, but I was able to navigate them where I didn’t wait longer than 30 minutes for anything other than Rise, MMRR, and Slinky. Everything else was real time 20 minutes or less. Longest wait at AK was FoP the first time I rode it at 15 min, the other 4 times were 5-10. But at times during the days I was there these rides were over an hour wait (except Rise). For most of my day at DHS Rnrc and ToT were 90 minutes, I walked over and walked on to both of them and rode back to back. Without FP, a lot depends on timing


Sounds like a great trip! Did you use any kind of strategy to avoid the longer lines? Did you notice any crowd "patterns" throughout your stay?


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Disney seems to be very set in their ways with this reopening, not wanting to make any changes on the fly. Wonder if it’s something written into the CM contract that once things are announced they must remain that way?





fantomhamst3r said:


> Would think it would be difficult to force that many hourly workers to work extra hours the day of.


When you're scheduled you do obviously get the regular 9-5 shift posted in your schedule but if they extend hours day of you are expected to stay working as you gave full day availability,  so that's not it.


----------



## New Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah I’m sorry but with the park reservation system they have no reason not to figure out hours or ride capacity accordingly. I’m all for limited  capacity and advanced reservations but not when they only work in favor of the proprietor and leave the guest SOL. Increasing capacity or even just expecting more park guests per bucket is fine, but they have all the data to know what’s what and not planning accordingly isn’t cool. Longer lines = more crowding and less safety.



Its not about safety, its about the guise of safety.   Only when people grumble (or stop coming) will they make a change.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...LKyji0pL3XAqcuAEBv8blECOwPHcPvwyEeDbvdrtmIj4s


----------



## karly05

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...LKyji0pL3XAqcuAEBv8blECOwPHcPvwyEeDbvdrtmIj4s



I saw a short version of this on this morning's Formula 1 pre-race on ESPN2.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...LKyji0pL3XAqcuAEBv8blECOwPHcPvwyEeDbvdrtmIj4s


Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, it’s off to Disney I go. Absolutely a wonderful commercial. Seen it about 40 times already this weekend here in Tampa.


----------



## hertamaniac

karly05 said:


> I saw a short version of this on this morning's Formula 1 pre-race on ESPN2.



I missed it, but Tuscany and Mugello is wonderful!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...LKyji0pL3XAqcuAEBv8blECOwPHcPvwyEeDbvdrtmIj4s


I have seen it a few times on HGTV in Virginia.


----------



## abs1978

These crowds reports are insane.  I'm not feeling too great about our Thanksgiving trip.  Not sure what Disney is going for here.  Right now with shortened hours and long lines for everything they just look greedy.  It sounds like at the very least they need to increase hours on the weekends.  Maybe not for every park but definitely MK and EP.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> Epcot closing at 7pm on a Saturday is insane.  Wall to wall people from opening to close.  We left after 2 rides (land and imagination).  Came back at 6:30 to try to ride test track, 100 minute wait and lines still very long at food booths.  At 7:15 skyliner line was over the bridge to beach club.  Had to be an hour wait to get on it.  Not sure what Disney is thinking.  They lost out on a good 2 hours of revenue and left people upset.
> 
> Not sure why they didn't increase the hours for the weekend.  They've never had a problem increasing hours even day of in the past.


That’s a good point. They still had to staff the park for the time people were there but they didn’t get to sell them on nearly as much food & beverages & they overwhelmed their transit on exit. That sounds miserable.


----------



## Pksmom03

Looks like RotR is down already this morning if it ever opened at all. Plus Splash was closed as well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Disney seems to be very set in their ways with this reopening, not wanting to make any changes on the fly. Wonder if it’s something written into the CM contract that once things are announced they must remain that way?


I feel like someone very high up said This Is The Way and has no interest in peons saying “but you could make more money if you just did That”.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> When do kids go back to school?


----------



## Farro

Pksmom03 said:


> Looks like RotR is down already this morning if it ever opened at all. Plus Splash was closed as well.



The sense of normalcy we've all been craving.

Thanks Disney!


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Is overtime at disney paid at a premium rate (1.5x or 2x???). If so maybe that extra revenue still wouldn't be enough to cover the CMs overtime pay.


With F&W prices they’d make enough. those margins are stupid good.


----------



## SarahC97

abs1978 said:


> These crowds reports are insane.  I'm not feeling too great about our Thanksgiving trip.  Not sure what Disney is going for here.  Right now with shortened hours and long lines for everything they just look greedy.  It sounds like at the very least they need to increase hours on the weekends.  Maybe not for every park but definitely MK and EP.


We're going Thanksgiving week too and I was a little surprised when they released their hours for that week. It's not going to be pretty, I think. I'll just go in with incredibly low expectations. Maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## Farro

SarahC97 said:


> We're going Thanksgiving week too and I was a little surprised when they released their hours for that week. It's not going to be pretty, I think. I'll just go in with incredibly low expectations. Maybe I'll be surprised.



Even if Covid wasn't happening, Thanksgiving week was going to be crowded no matter what, so kind of a bright-side? 

General thoughts -These crazy low crowds weren't going to stay forever. Once the numbers in Florida got better, you had to know people (locals possibly) were going to start going to the parks again.

This is when people are going need to evaluate what they are comfortable with crowd-wise. If possibly having to be closer to people for short periods of time makes you uncomfortable still, then you need to decide if you want to go or not. Obviously there are a lot of people comfortable with it, thus the increased crowds.

We all keep saying how great Disney is with being cautious - I'm sure they have a capacity limit they are comfortable with. Maybe they are just now starting to reach it. And they aren't going to increase the hours until they start seeing that it will be worth it monetarily.

Now if you are hesitant not because of Covid, but because of long lines, then you may just have to suck it up!


----------



## Spridell

It is clear Disney is pushing for more people to come to the parks.  In the last week they have released 3 different adds promoting the parks and the holidays.

I think those days of seeing the parks empty like back in July and Aug are over.  Heading now into Nov and December I think its going to be much more crowded.

I have 2 trips planned for Nov and Dec and I am def preparing myself for more crowds.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> It is clear Disney is pushing for more people to come to the parks.  In the last week they have released 3 different adds promoting the parks and the holidays.
> 
> I think those days of seeing the parks empty like back in July and Aug are over.  Heading now into Nov and December I think its going to be much more crowded.
> 
> I have 2 trips planned for Nov and Dec and I am def preparing myself for more crowds.


Totally cool but they gotta extend hours, increase ride capacity, bring back some version of FP, or allow hopping.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Totally cool but they gotta extend hours, increase ride capacity, bring back some version of FP, or allow hopping.



Look how upset people got at Universal because they are going to seat every row on the coasters instead of every other. Which I still don't get - if we all have masks on, what's the difference...
And I'd rather see every other row seating on Living With the Land and Safari rather than those plastic partitions between the rows. How can you see? I hope those go away in time - I'd rather wait longer and keep my mask on. 

How could they increase ride capacity while still being worried about "optics"? And they won't extend hours until they consistently see more visitors and make more money I imagine.

Hopping - well again it's about controlling the capacity at each park. Now I'm sure there is a way they can do it, but they just don't seem to want to. It's probably not worth it with the reduced hrs anyways.

And lastly -   - if Universal does end up having some of their haunted houses on select nights, and it's successful, I actually do think this will affect some decisions by Disney.

If people's perceptions start to change and the demand is there, I see Disney loosening some restrictions/adding back some things (not masks, those will be here for a while) more quickly than I think most of you do. When/if the pendulum swings in the way of people wanting to go to parks, do things, etc. - Disney will follow. It's nice to think Disney cares about us and our health, but really, they care about public perception.

Let's just hope for a better winter.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Totally cool but they gotta extend hours, increase ride capacity, bring back some version of FP, or allow hopping.



If these crowd sizes continue, I think they’re going to have to do something soon. But its only been 3-4 weeks where the attendance has been getting larger. I think they’re evaluating the situation and thinking of what they’ll need to do where guest safety is still paramount. Extending hours would seem like the first choice, followed by park hopping, even if its just to Epcot. FP and ride capacity might not be in the cards just yet


----------



## MrsBooch

I think it's great that the crowds are up - i think that's a great indicator of overall morale. 

I also think they shouldn't increase ride capacity - i love that they have the spacing etc and aren't following suite with Universal - that being said....

They have to..HAVE TO...increase hours. And whatever that entails (bringing more CM's back whatever, I don't know) I have NO problem with more crowds and I don't have a problem with ride lines etc - but you have to give people more time in the park to do things.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> If these crowd sizes continue, I think they’re going to have to do something soon. But its only been 3-4 weeks where the attendance has been getting larger. I think they’re evaluating the situation and thinking of what they’ll need to do where guest safety is still paramount. Extending hours would seem like the first choice, followed by park hopping, even if its just to Epcot. FP and ride capacity might not be in the cards just yet


I don’t mean they'd better make these changes today, I was replying to someone talking about holiday trips and how they’re actively drawing crowds so hopefully they’ll prepare accordingly!


----------



## AmberMV

15 minutes after Epcot has opened Test Track is 75 min wait and Frozen is 60 min.  The other 3 parks are also high wait times for several rides. 2 hour wait for FoP at the moment too.


----------



## skeeter31

Yes, the ride wait times are high, but most of the reports I’m reading are the actual wait times don’t match the posted times, going much quicker. Also, we’re so used to the high wait times with FP+ where the standby lines were torture, watching 1-2 parties from your line move, while 10-12 parties from the FP line moved. Now with no FP, the lines are continuously moving (unless you’re on it when they go down for cleaning). It’s like the grand old days of yesteryear when lines moved constantly, rather than the stop and go we’ve been accustomed to for the past decade.

I for one, don‘t see Disney doing anything with hours or increasing capacity on rides until at least after Thanksgiving. Yes, travel is increasing, but this is still the dead season there. They’ll most likely want to monitor what Thanksgiving week is like and then possibility adjust for Christmas week. But even after that it enters into another very slow season, so they won’t be lasting changes. My guess is this is the new normal except for holiday weekends when things may get extended for a few days. Spring break is the time I’m very interested in seeing what they do as that signals the real beginning of the busy season. I would think that’s when we’d see hopping possibly return and stay for the summer.


----------



## Spridell

hereforthechurros said:


> Totally cool but they gotta extend hours, increase ride capacity, bring back some version of FP, or allow hopping.


Agree 100%

Especially starting Thanksgiving through December

I can see AK closing early those months, but, MK, EP, and HS have to be open until at the very least 8pm.

Keep parks open until 8pm, shut the attractions down at 8, and maybe keep some restaurants open later to spread out all the people.


----------



## anthony2k7

France is well into its 2nd wave now and hospitalizations also going up quickly.

I wouldnt be surprised if they go into some kinda of strict lockdown again with DLP closing again.


----------



## HikingFam

Really hoping they figure this out within the next few weeks before we go.  We go several times a year and have (literally) never waited in a line more than 20 minutes, including over Christmas.  We use FP and rope drop strategically to ride without waits.  I had convinced myself that we'll be okay without FP because of the overall low waits, but omg I'm starting to freak out.  We are stuck going because of a nonrefundable DVC rental.


----------



## Sarahslay

Spridell said:


> It is clear Disney is pushing for more people to come to the parks.  In the last week they have released 3 different adds promoting the parks and the holidays.
> 
> I think those days of seeing the parks empty like back in July and Aug are over.  Heading now into Nov and December I think its going to be much more crowded.
> 
> I have 2 trips planned for Nov and Dec and I am def preparing myself for more crowds.


I still don't think it's going to be insane as usual though, but not having FP and more crowds meaning more waiting in lines will be a bummer. I will be there Thanksgiving week and Christmas week, Christmas was already scheduled before all of this so I knew going in to expect crowds, but I'm happy it will atleast not be normal holiday crowds since that's still way too dangerous. We're just going to pace ourselves and relax, but seeing all the rooms still available over Christmas week when it's usually close to sold out by now gives me hope it won't be insane, especially with black out dates and half the resorts closed. Not going in expecting no crowds, but I highly doubt it'll be insane/crazy crowds.


----------



## SarahC97

Farro said:


> Even if Covid wasn't happening, Thanksgiving week was going to be crowded no matter what, so kind of a bright-side?
> 
> General thoughts -These crazy low crowds weren't going to stay forever. Once the numbers in Florida got better, you had to know people (locals possibly) were going to start going to the parks again.
> 
> This is when people are going need to evaluate what they are comfortable with crowd-wise. If possibly having to be closer to people for short periods of time makes you uncomfortable still, then you need to decide if you want to go or not. Obviously there are a lot of people comfortable with it, thus the increased crowds.
> 
> We all keep saying how great Disney is with being cautious - I'm sure they have a capacity limit they are comfortable with. Maybe they are just now starting to reach it. And they aren't going to increase the hours until they start seeing that it will be worth it monetarily.
> 
> Now if you are hesitant not because of Covid, but because of long lines, then you may just have to suck it up!


I get all that. We've been the last 3 Thanksgivings, I know it'll be busy that week and that's why I'm mystified about park hours. I wish they'd extend them, even if only by an hour or two. Maybe they ultimately will.


----------



## Vern60

Just thought I'd throw this out there as it's crossed my mind reading some of the posts the past couple of days. Maybe it's not going to be such a slow season post Labor day. Is it possible that there really is pent up demand and now that people are seeing more and more they are feeling safer and safer? I mean who doesn't feel like a vacation after being pent up for so long?
I just remember when WDW was getting ready to reopen, management (if I recall correctly), didn't seem worried about demand at all. That didn't happen until the covid numbers went way up. 
I guess all I'm saying is it's possible things actually could remain a bit more crowded than many anticipated going into the Holidays. Especially since Disney is offering discounts now, and have announced at least some Holiday activities, oh and recent marketing blitz as well has me thinking ...


----------



## Sarahslay

HikingFam said:


> Really hoping they figure this out within the next few weeks before we go.  We go several times a year and have (literally) never waited in a line more than 20 minutes, including over Christmas.  We use FP and rope drop strategically to ride without waits.  I had convinced myself that we'll be okay without FP because of the overall low waits, but omg I'm starting to freak out.  We are stuck going because of a nonrefundable DVC rental.


I think the waits and crowds right now are all in perspective. I was there two weeks ago, and even with some higher crowd volumes (especially at HS), I rode everything by my lunch ADRs that I had scheduled at 1 every day, and left the park by 3:30 every day having done everything I wanted to do including pretty much every E-ticket attraction (not RnR though, that gives me a headache). I have a friend who was there at the same time and she was appauled at the crowds. She's local and decided to brave HS with her daughter, and waiting in lines all day while I barely had any lines at all. At MK you could feel it was more crowded, and MDE showed some pretty long waits, but the longest line I had all day was at Starbucks (I was trying to kill time before my lunch ADR anyway, so that's ok). I didn't wait longer than half an hour all day despite many of the wait times coming in close to an hour for things like Splash and Thunder, which I did ride at different times of the day and didn't come close to waiting that long for either even though Splash had listed that it's wait was twice what I actually waited. At Epcot I would feel an area was crowded only to turn a corner and find zero or little crowd at all. TT showed a 40 minute wait but I walked right on. Right now it really depends on where you are in the park and your mind set, if you go in dreading everything you'll probably not find much fun in it, but just remember that you can turn a corner and it can all be awesome.


----------



## Sarahslay

Vern60 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there as it's crossed my mind reading some of the posts the past couple of days. Maybe it's not going to be such a slow season post Labor day. Is it possible that there really is pent up demand and now that people are seeing more and more they are feeling safer and safer? I mean who doesn't feel like a vacation after being pent up for so long?
> I just remember when WDW was getting ready to reopen, management (if I recall correctly), didn't seem worried about demand at all. That didn't happen until the covid numbers went way up.
> I guess all I'm saying is it's possible things actually could remain a bit more crowded than many anticipated going into the Holidays. Especially since Disney is offering discounts now, and have announced at least some Holiday activities, oh and recent marketing blitz as well has me thinking ...


I think a lot of people moved their trips to September, I know a lot of people who did just this thinking it would be better since September is slower. Much like several years ago when those rescheduling from cancelled Irma trips moved their vacations to the beginning of December after hearing it's typically a great time to go due to low crowds and all the holiday decorations. With the cancelations of all parties, and many things a lot of people go to Disney for during the holidays, I think we'll have a better picture in to October.


----------



## abs1978

I don't mind waiting in lines.  I don't expect everything to be a walk on.  Those early crowds were not going to realistically continue.  However, if everything past my first ride of the day is 30-40 minutes then hours need to increase so everyone has a chance to do the things they want.   If they aren't going to do that then ride capacity needs to increase.  If Disney wants to have the illusion that they are safe and taking precautions consistently long waits isn't going to give them the look they are going for.


----------



## one_cat

abs1978 said:


> I don't mind waiting in lines.  I don't expect everything to be a walk on.  Those early crowds were not going to realistically continue.  However, if everything past my first ride of the day is 30-40 minutes then hours need to increase so everyone has a chance to do the things they want.   If they aren't going to do that then ride capacity needs to increase.  If Disney wants to have the illusion that they are safe and taking precautions consistently long waits isn't going to give them the look they are going for.


Disney is looking at all this and saying we don’t need to add hours or ride capacity or do anything.  People will show up regardless.


----------



## abs1978

Very true but if they are trying to pass off the hours as necessary for COVID then it doesn't work.


----------



## Greta

Sort of a change of subject here.    Let’s talk about QS.    I heard some inklings of Casey’s getting ready to open in that social distancing stickers were placed inside and a mobile ordering sign is on the door.  
It would be WONDERFUL if this delicious spot opened and it would also help offload the other QS locations a bit.  
Is anyone there now that has seen progress toward opening Casey’s?

We arrive Sept 30th and we are bringing the magic that is in our hearts with us.  Can’t wait!


----------



## Brianstl

The thing that isn’t happening this weekend unlike previous weekends is there hasn’t been the post noon significant drop in wait times.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Regarding the pent up demand, don’t forget there are probably a good number of people who have tickets burning a hole in their pocket paid for ages ago that expire next fall. Goes hand in hand with all the trips that got rescheduled for fall IMO.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Regarding the pent up demand, don’t forget there are probably a good number of people who have tickets burning a hole in their pocket paid for ages ago that expire next fall. Goes hand in hand with all the trips that got rescheduled for fall IMO.



DVC points too. Was looking at rooms last night for October, theres availability, but not as much as there was a couple weeks ago when I was looking. Think I’m leaning towards finally doing AKL. One of the last resorts I havent stayed.


----------



## Vern60

DGsAtBLT said:


> Regarding the pent up demand, don’t forget there are probably a good number of people who have tickets burning a hole in their pocket paid for ages ago that expire next fall. Goes hand in hand with all the trips that got rescheduled for fall IMO.


Yep and the new trips too! Like mine for Christmas week, woo hoo. I am super hyped, lines or no lines our family is really looking forward to it. Of course, now I have to start a new wish list 
1. Longer hours
2. Rat
3. Caseys
4. People Mover!


----------



## etapi

Not to mention that there are Florida residents whose 3- or 4-day Discover Disney tickets, or 2-day Disney Magic Flex  Tickets, expire at the end of this month.


DGsAtBLT said:


> Regarding the pent up demand, don’t forget there are probably a good number of people who have tickets burning a hole in their pocket paid for ages ago that expire next fall. Goes hand in hand with all the trips that got rescheduled for fall IMO.


----------



## Sarahslay

Vern60 said:


> Yep and the new trips too! Like mine for Christmas week, woo hoo. I am super hyped, lines or no lines our family is really looking forward to it. Of course, now I have to start a new wish list
> 1. Longer hours
> 2. Rat
> 3. Caseys
> 4. People Mover!


I'm trying to keep my wish list short for Christmas week, nice and simple so maybe the powers that be will be like "that's not asking too much....let's do that!"
1. Longer hours
2. People mover.

I really missed the people mover on my last trip, it didn't feel like a true MK day without a few spins around, crossing my fingers that the current schedule for reopening is true and it's open for my Thanksgiving week trip too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Vern60 said:


> Yep and the new trips too! Like mine for Christmas week, woo hoo. I am super hyped, lines or no lines our family is really looking forward to it. Of course, now I have to start a new wish list
> 1. Longer hours
> 2. Rat
> 3. Caseys
> 4. People Mover!


I believe it was reported that the People Mover is opening in late November! 11/22.


----------



## abs1978

Sarahslay said:


> I'm trying to keep my wish list short for Christmas week, nice and simple so maybe the powers that be will be like "that's not asking too much....let's do that!"
> 1. Longer hours
> 2. People mover.
> 
> I really missed the people mover on my last trip, it didn't feel like a true MK day without a few spins around, crossing my fingers that the current schedule for reopening is true and it's open for my Thanksgiving week trip too.



Add in Narcoose's and this is my Thanksgiving wish list as well.  I don't even want anything crazy.  9-9 or even 9-8 would make me happy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Look how upset people got at Universal because they are going to seat every row on the coasters instead of every other...


Are people who actually go that upset? If they are Universal will see a drop in people trying to ride those rides. Otherwise it’s just your usual Internet Screamers...


----------



## hereforthechurros

abs1978 said:


> Add in Narcoose's and this is my Thanksgiving wish list as well.  I don't even want anything crazy.  9-9 or even 9-8 would make me happy.


Narcoosee’s is reportedly opening later this month!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Look how upset people got at Universal because they are going to seat every row on the coasters instead of every other. Which I still don't get - if we all have masks on, what's the difference...
> And I'd rather see every other row seating on Living With the Land and Safari rather than those plastic partitions between the rows. How can you see? I hope those go away in time - I'd rather wait longer and keep my mask on.
> 
> How could they increase ride capacity while still being worried about "optics"? And they won't extend hours until they consistently see more visitors and make more money I imagine.
> 
> Hopping - well again it's about controlling the capacity at each park. Now I'm sure there is a way they can do it, but they just don't seem to want to. It's probably not worth it with the reduced hrs anyways.
> 
> And lastly -   - if Universal does end up having some of their haunted houses on select nights, and it's successful, I actually do think this will affect some decisions by Disney.
> 
> If people's perceptions start to change and the demand is there, I see Disney loosening some restrictions/adding back some things (not masks, those will be here for a while) more quickly than I think most of you do. When/if the pendulum swings in the way of people wanting to go to parks, do things, etc. - Disney will follow. It's nice to think Disney cares about us and our health, but really, they care about public perception.
> 
> Let's just hope for a better winter.


Good point on the extra hours hopping would require. I hadn’t thought of that but yeah. It’s pretty hard to take a midday break and then enjoy the evening at another park when nothing is open long enough!


----------



## Vern60

hereforthechurros said:


> Narcoosee’s is reportedly opening later this month!


This is the kind of slow trickle that has me really excited and hopeful.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Longer hours, Trader Sam’s, and California Grill brunch for Christmas please!


----------



## skeeter31

Vern60 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there as it's crossed my mind reading some of the posts the past couple of days. Maybe it's not going to be such a slow season post Labor day. Is it possible that there really is pent up demand and now that people are seeing more and more they are feeling safer and safer? I mean who doesn't feel like a vacation after being pent up for so long?
> I just remember when WDW was getting ready to reopen, management (if I recall correctly), didn't seem worried about demand at all. That didn't happen until the covid numbers went way up.
> I guess all I'm saying is it's possible things actually could remain a bit more crowded than many anticipated going into the Holidays. Especially since Disney is offering discounts now, and have announced at least some Holiday activities, oh and recent marketing blitz as well has me thinking ...


I think there is still demand, but just the volume of travel in general drops off after Labor Day. You can already see it at Disney, especially on the DVC side, when you check availability for the next couple of months. There are rooms available in every resort, and room types that are never seen outside of the 11 month window (like value studios at AKL, standard view studios and 1 beds at BWV, and standard view studios and 1 Beds at BLT. These all go to show that the volume of guests at Disney will be lower for the next couple of months (probably right up until Thanksgiving). We just booked quite a few 1 and 2 night stays at various DVC properties during that time period. Now, that does fall into your theory that the demand is still there, but this is a time period we usually go to a Disney multiple times (September and January when the crowds are low). 

Mainly, Disney knows that travelers drop off now, and that won’t really impact their decision making in the long run. They’ll really want to see what happens come the Thanksgiving-NYE period to make decisions going forward.


----------



## rpb718

Sarahslay said:


> I think a lot of people moved their trips to September, I know a lot of people who did just this thinking it would be better since September is slower. Much like several years ago when those rescheduling from cancelled Irma trips moved their vacations to the beginning of December after hearing it's typically a great time to go due to low crowds and all the holiday decorations. With the cancelations of all parties, and many things a lot of people go to Disney for during the holidays, I think we'll have a better picture in to October.



I remember there was a thread months ago with a poll of when folks were moving their stays to later this year and I believe September and October topped the list.  Couple that with the recent reduction in park hours and you feel like the parks are more crowded.  I'd be interested in how crowded DS is in the evenings now compared to before but haven't seen any reports of that.

As for hopping to return, parks hours would also have to be expanded more than an hour almost across the board with at least two parks having increased evening hours - not EMH, but just longer because you don't want just one park being open late.  Currently, depending on transportation options, getting from park-to-park generally takes too much valuable park time away - especially given the current meager park hours - to make it really worthwhile (with the possible exception of going between HS and EP if you walk fast enough).


----------



## cristen72

HikingFam said:


> Really hoping they figure this out within the next few weeks before we go.  We go several times a year and have (literally) never waited in a line more than 20 minutes, including over Christmas.  We use FP and rope drop strategically to ride without waits.  I had convinced myself that we'll be okay without FP because of the overall low waits, but omg I'm starting to freak out.  We are stuck going because of a nonrefundable DVC rental.


We are taking the kids the week between Christmas and New Years.  First time we have ever gone at that time; we have always avoided it because of crazy crowds.

I’m going into the trip knowing it will still be crowded, but not crazy pre Covid crowded.   And also planning to wander around, enjoy the decorations, eat a nice meal or two, and not really plan on riding much of anything.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Vern60 said:


> Yep and the new trips too! Like mine for Christmas week, woo hoo. I am super hyped, lines or no lines our family is really looking forward to it. Of course, now I have to start a new wish list
> 1. Longer hours
> 2. Rat
> 3. Caseys
> 4. People Mover!


We are eyeing a seven-day christmaspalooza vacation. If I may, I add my WDW wishlist 
- People mover
- If shortened hours, more transportation available at night after park closure
e.g. resort monorail not stopping at 8pm e.g. minnie vans
- Opening of AKL
- Signature restaurants
- California Grill brunch 
- Broadened TS menus
- Tokyo Dining
- Kusafiri Coffee Shop
- Daily housekeeping


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> I remember there was a thread months ago with a poll of when folks were moving their stays to later this year and I believe September and October topped the list.  Couple that with the recent reduction in park hours and you feel like the parks are more crowded.  I'd be interested in how crowded DS is in the evenings now compared to before but haven't seen any reports of that.
> 
> As for hopping to return, parks hours would also have to be expanded more than an hour almost across the board with at least two parks having increased evening hours - not EMH, but just longer because you don't want just one park being open late.  Currently, depending on transportation options, getting from park-to-park generally takes too much valuable park time away - especially given the current meager park hours - to make it really worthwhile (with the possible exception of going between HS and EP if you walk fast enough).


Exactly. I really don’t understand the clamoring for hopping right now, with the exception of maybe wanting to make an ADR for dinner in Epcot. The hours are just to restricted right now for it to make sense. Even when hours extend a little, I see hopping being one of the last items to return.


----------



## SaintsManiac

sullivan.kscott said:


> Exactly. I really don’t understand the clamoring for hopping right now, with the exception of maybe wanting to make an ADR for dinner in Epcot. The hours are just to restricted right now for it to make sense. Even when hours extend a little, I see hopping being one of the last items to return.



Agree. We hop to watch the fireworks at whichever park we hop to. No point for us without fireworks happening.


----------



## hereforthechurros

cristen72 said:


> We are taking the kids the week between Christmas and New Years.  First time we have ever gone at that time; we have always avoided it because of crazy crowds.
> 
> I’m going into the trip knowing it will still be crowded, but not crazy pre Covid crowded.   And also planning to wander around, enjoy the decorations, eat a nice meal or two, and not really plan on riding much of anything.


Not riding much of anything for a whole week isn’t fun! You’ll have plenty of opportunities for attractions especially if you get there early and stay late.


----------



## rpb718

HikingFam said:


> Really hoping they figure this out within the next few weeks before we go.  We go several times a year and have (literally) never waited in a line more than 20 minutes, including over Christmas.  We use FP and rope drop strategically to ride without waits.  I had convinced myself that we'll be okay without FP because of the overall low waits, but omg I'm starting to freak out.  We are stuck going because of a nonrefundable DVC rental.



I believe in the past there were a significant number of folks who avoided using MDE or just didn't want to use it in the parks.  Most probably made ADRs and FP+s ahead of time fine, but in the parks they would use their phones for other things and weren't making more FP+s because they either didn't know or want to or weren't savvy about when to check or doing the refresh.  My feeling is that in the future, with the park reservation system possibly being used to enable hopping and mobile ordering being the QS method of choice and whatever Genie is and possibly other things unknown at this time, the days of not using a Disney phone app in the parks are gone.  Ignoring the possibility of paid FP+s, I'm thinking the days of gaming the system for short wait times may also be gone.  At least rope drop is still there, but the parks hours would really need to be earlier than they are now to even make that worthwhile.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sullivan.kscott said:


> Exactly. I really don’t understand the clamoring for hopping right now, with the exception of maybe wanting to make an ADR for dinner in Epcot. The hours are just to restricted right now for it to make sense. Even when hours extend a little, I see hopping being one of the last items to return.


I only care about park hopping because we have AP vouchers to activate eventually and don’t want to until it’s worth it. Otherwise I can fully live without hopping for a long while.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Are people who actually go that upset? If they are Universal will see a drop in people trying to ride those rides. Otherwise it’s just your usual Internet Screamers...



I don’t think anyone here is all that upset. They had some strong reactions on twitter. I think it’s a questionable decision, but I’d still go on Hulk and RipRideRockit with the new seating arrangements


----------



## cristen72

hereforthechurros said:


> Not riding much of anything for a whole week isn’t fun! You’ll have plenty of opportunities for attractions especially if you get there early and stay late.



We only have 3 park days. We’re also going to enjoy our resort and do an off site activity.   It’ll actually be nice to take it slow and not be rushing from FP to FP.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> Exactly. I really don’t understand the clamoring for hopping right now, with the exception of maybe wanting to make an ADR for dinner in Epcot. The hours are just to restricted right now for it to make sense. Even when hours extend a little, I see hopping being one of the last items to return.



If parks stay open even one hour later, hopping would be worth it for us. We never, ever spend an entire day in one park.

If parks close at 8, go to one park for a few hours in the morning, relax at resort. Head to another park around 5 or so and just enjoy the evening, take in the details, make a late ADR for dinner...would love it.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> This is the kind of slow trickle that has me really excited and hopeful.



It is good news.

Some of the game booths opened again in Dinoland. I think this is how it will be. Things will be brought back without a big announcement, slowly but surely.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> If parks stay open even one hour later, hopping would be worth it for us. We never, ever spend an entire day in one park.
> 
> If parks close at 8, go to one park for a few hours in the morning, relax at resort. Head to another park around 5 or so and just enjoy the evening, take in the details, make a late ADR for dinner...would love it.


I could see a lot of people agreeing with you if they bookended an hour either way at all four parks (maybe add both hours to Epcot to open at 10 when the new hours kick in). 
My personal opinion is hours will be added, then hopping within two months after whenever that happens.
It is when the hours will return consistently that has us all waiting at the moment. If the Thanksgiving/Christmas season pans out, maybe that 1/1/21 target date isn’t too far off for hopping to return.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

gottalovepluto said:


> Are people who actually go that upset? If they are Universal will see a drop in people trying to ride those rides. Otherwise it’s just your usual Internet Screamers...


Hubby & I are Universal AP holders & aren't at all upset with this change.


----------



## focusondisney

hereforthechurros said:


> Narcoosee’s is reportedly opening later this month!



Yea! Maybe Yachtsman’s Steakhouse will be next!


----------



## yulilin3

It'll be a wait and see what will come first. Adding hours or adding entertainment. Either one will mean Disney spending more money than what they are now. Either one will help spread the crowds.
Personally I hope they add entertainment, of course it won't really help Epcot or MK but would work wonders at DHS and AK


----------



## Shelleyfs

Vern60 said:


> Yep and the new trips too! Like mine for Christmas week, woo hoo. I am super hyped, lines or no lines our family is really looking forward to it. Of course, now I have to start a new wish list
> 1. Longer hours
> 2. Rat
> 3. Caseys
> 4. People Mover!


My biggest wish would be the ability to send items from the park back to the resort.  I think I will honestly miss that the most, but it will save me money in the long run.  I am too lazy to carry stuff all day around the parks.


----------



## andyman8

AmberMV said:


> While I always do appreciate your viewpoints and bits of info that you share, it looks like it's not just Universal, and it's not just KS that is sitting every seat already.  During weekends when both parks are at their busiest, I'd wager that the majority of park guests would rather a 30 min wait and sit every row of a ride over 80 min to sit every other row.  It's still blisteringly hot outside, and without going off topic into virus talk I'm really not sure this makes a difference health wise while masks are required at all times.


I also very much appreciate your viewpoints and first-hand reports. They are very insightful and informative, especially in such a fluid situation!  The only thing I'd add is that this thread is a small snapshot of the larger population of Guests visiting Disney theme parks, and there's a not insignificant contingent within that population that still has a reluctance about visiting a theme park. As the situation evolves, more and more of that contingent will be willing to return and -- especially while the California Governor's eyes are on them -- I don't see WDW deviating too drastically from their already established playbook (again, the policy, as far as I know, continues to be spacing Guests), but we can definitely agree to disagree!


----------



## AmberMV

Everybody's wish list is of course different as everybody's situation is different.  Personally, I can do without parades, fireworks, extended hours, shows, hopping and additional dining options but our biggest wish is for waits for rides to be low-whether that be by FastPass, MaxPass, Genie, increased ride loading or low park capacity.  Our situation with 3 young toddlers is just suited to need constant movement or child meltdowns are inevitable...and nobody, not just us parents, wants to hear/see that


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Exactly. I really don’t understand the clamoring for hopping right now, *with the exception of maybe wanting to make an ADR for dinner in Epcot*. The hours are just to restricted right now for it to make sense. Even when hours extend a little, I see hopping being one of the last items to return.


That is the only reason I hop. And I am clamoring for it to come back! Please Disney! Just a couple more hours a night in EP, restaurants would spring back and crowds leaving would level out some as everyone wraps dinner at different times and there are no nighttime spectaculars.

And Disney let’s be real- are these mass rushes for the exit at night good for showing Newsom how safe you are? Or is a picture worth a thousand words and you’re sinking your own boat if he sees photos of this nonsense?...


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be a wait and see what will come first. Adding hours or adding entertainment. Either one will mean Disney spending more money than what they are now. Either one will help spread the crowds.
> Personally I hope they add entertainment, of course it won't really help Epcot or MK but would work wonders at DHS and AK


I was talking recently with a friend in Main Street Ops (not necessarily someone who would be super privy to "upper level" decisions like fireworks and entertainment but still someone who has a good sense of what's going on at MK at least), and he mentioned he couldn't see them extending hours until they brought back more entertainment offerings, specifically fireworks. Apparently, they're just not seeing the evening Guest retention that they normally do, which is why MK's "extended" hours only are to 7pm for the time being. Even as weekends have picked recently, apparently they're just not seeing the Guest spending levels that would warrant really bumping out hours. While dessert parties and corporate events certainly help cover the cost of the fireworks, the real reason Disney has always done them is to keep Guests spending money (shopping, snacking, having dinner, etc...) until the end of the day. Without that carrot, it seems that you have a "slow, trickle" of Guests leaving "throughout the late afternoon" (his words) rather than a large rush at night. With that in mind, I'd have to imagine you'll see more shows, entertainment offerings, and eventually fireworks until we see decidedly later closings. Gotta give Guests a reason to stay. At least at MK.


----------



## karen4546

gottalovepluto said:


> That is the only reason I hop. And I am clamoring for it to come back! Please Disney! Just a couple more hours a night in EP, restaurants would spring back and crowds leaving would level out some as everyone wraps dinner at different times and there are no nighttime spectaculars.
> 
> And Disney let’s be real- are these mass rushes for the exit at night good for showing Newsom how safe you are? Or is a picture worth a thousand words and you’re sinking your own boat if he sees photos of this nonsense?



YES!  We hop most days (AK -morning and MK-evening) and we go to EPCOT for dinner later.  We love EPCOT and we love ending the day there.  I wonder if they could do the hopping like FP+ ? If there is availability at a park in the evening then why not be able to hop?


----------



## Marionnette

While Disney’s safety level is enticing, there are still those for whom air travel is anxiety-producing. My daughter just spent a week at Disney, including the crowded Labor Day weekend and yesterday’s “packed” EPCOT. She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.

It’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.


----------



## andyman8

Marionnette said:


> She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.


Yeah, I've had the most "uneven" experiences on American recently. Some flights (specifically early morning mid-week flights) have been fine, but many others have not been great. A real shame since I have the Aviator card and lots of miles with them, but I've felt safer on most other airlines.


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> While Disney’s safety level is enticing, there are still those for whom air travel is anxiety-producing. My daughter just spent a week at Disney, including the crowded Labor Day weekend and yesterday’s “packed” EPCOT. She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.
> 
> I*t’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.*



I happen to disagree. Since all of us can only base our opinions on personal anecdotes at the moment, I know quite a few people who are now booking flights. Not to Disney (because they don't really go there), but to other places.

I think people will fly again, sooner rather than later. I don't know how to explain it, but it's just the general feel now around is so much different than when the pandemic started. People are doing things again, getting used to the masks...if winter goes okay I'm betting early spring people start traveling in droves.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> I was talking recently with a friend in Main Street Ops (not necessarily someone who would be super privy to "upper level" decisions like fireworks and entertainment but still someone who has a good sense of what's going on at MK at least), and he mentioned he couldn't see them extending hours until they brought back more entertainment offerings, specifically fireworks. Apparently, they're just not seeing the evening Guest retention that they normally do, which is why MK's "extended" hours only are to 7pm for the time being. Even as weekends have picked recently, apparently they're just not seeing the Guest spending levels that would warrant really bumping out hours. While dessert parties and corporate events certainly help cover the cost of the fireworks, the real reason Disney has always done them is to keep Guests spending money (shopping, snacking, having dinner, etc...) until the end of the day. Without that carrot, it seems that you have a "slow, trickle" of Guests leaving "throughout the late afternoon" (his words) rather than a large rush at night. With that in mind, I'd have to imagine you'll see more shows, entertainment offerings, and eventually fireworks until we see decidedly later closings. Gotta give Guests a reason to stay. At least at MK.


It was mentioned earlier, and I agree, that package delivery would go a LONG way to increasing my spending. Even pickup prior to leaving. Not walking around with a dozen bags or more is so nice in “normal” times.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Marionnette said:


> While Disney’s safety level is enticing, there are still those for whom air travel is anxiety-producing. My daughter just spent a week at Disney, including the crowded Labor Day weekend and yesterday’s “packed” EPCOT. She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.
> 
> It’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.



Yep. Border issues aside pretending we could travel to Disney right now I would not due to the need to either travel by plane or drive and make multiple stops in random places. Disney itself, aside from my discomfort dining indoors, would not be the biggest issue at this point.

Of course there are people who are not hesitatent to travel right now who may be swayed by changes Disney makes to the park operations, but for those of us who are hesitant to travel due to COVID related reasons I don’t think there’s a ton Disney can do about it at the moment.


----------



## hereforthechurros

With basics like nighttime hours and entertainment being cut for now, I feel silly even asking about luggage delivery from the airport... but any ideas when or even if that will come back?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

andyman8 said:


> ... he mentioned he couldn't see them extending hours until they brought back more entertainment offerings, specifically fireworks.


But it's kind of hard to bring back fireworks without extending hours until after dark (granted, it gets dark earlier in the fall after the end of daylight savings so, theoretically, they could still close pretty early and still put on a fireworks show).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Marionnette said:


> She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.
> 
> It’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.





andyman8 said:


> Yeah, I've had the most "uneven" experiences on American recently. Some flights (specifically early morning mid-week flights) have been fine, but many others have not been great. A real shame since I have the Aviator card and lots of miles with them, but I've felt safer on most other airlines.


I can second this with American. My Delta & Southwest flights have all been super spaced, not so on American with the exception of just one segment. American has been good about letting you move to a different seat, but of course that only works if there is one available. I've been on a few nearly full flights recently.

Kind of a bummer seeing the wait times and reports lately, I really enjoyed July and August but I don't see much of a reason to sneak off for a quick holiday trip this year. Happy that people are visiting and money is being made, selfishly sad the totally empty park days are gone  .


----------



## mattpeto

I’m starting to think fireworks and park hopping will be off the table until a vaccine.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> I’m starting to think fireworks and park hopping will be off the table until a vaccine.


I think park hopping could return prior to that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> It'll be a wait and see what will come first. Adding hours or adding entertainment. Either one will mean Disney spending more money than what they are now. Either one will help spread the crowds.
> Personally I hope they add entertainment, of course it won't really help Epcot or MK but would work wonders at DHS and AK



yeah, Disney is trying to maximize potential profits and so far seems their take is to reduce expenses vs maximizing revenue (basically the marginal additional dollar of adding capacity, extending hours, brining back entertainment/fireworks/parades/etc in order to increase attendance and thus revenue isn't worth it to them yet) ... so if they do any of those things then they are seeing that more $ would be generated than they would be putting out to provide those extra hours or services

Which I think largely comes when more people are willing to travel from further away and stay on property and do so for longer periods of time ... also when they can maybe increase capacity at restaurants and other money making things (I think reopening Savi's is first example of this really)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I think park hopping could return prior to that.



at least in a limited fashion - I think they could allow park hoping to EPCOT today if they wanted to (and if by "they wanted to" I mean if "they thought it would bring in enough extra $ to make it worthwhile" ... so far that doesn't seem to be the case)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> I’m starting to think fireworks and park hopping will be off the table until a vaccine.



I could see that indirectly just because the not high enough demand (due to COVID) leads to the shorter hours and the decreased spending that are possibly keeping those two things away.

I do think even if there’s never a successful vaccine they will return though, because eventually for one reason or another that are too OT here people will come back.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Marionnette said:


> While Disney’s safety level is enticing, there are still those for whom air travel is anxiety-producing. My daughter just spent a week at Disney, including the crowded Labor Day weekend and yesterday’s “packed” EPCOT. She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.
> 
> It’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.


Yeah. I won’t touch AA or UA until this is done. DL all the way right now for me. (And I’m disappointed Southwest isn’t extending their distancing past Halloween yet.)


----------



## karen4546

Why couldn't they do fireworks after the park closed AND have some video set up during the day to capture guest experience and then show all that on the resort tv?  It could be easily done and put together by 9-10 pm each night.  Who wouldn't like to see their face on the resort tv from somewhere during the day have the most magical day EVER !?

I hardly ever stayed in the parks to watch the fireworks.  I would either watch from my resort, TOTWL, POLY beach or dessert party viewing.  

I don't know what phase FL is in, but Louisiana went into phase III on Friday.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> It was mentioned earlier, and I agree, that package delivery would go a LONG way to increasing my spending. Even pickup prior to leaving. Not walking around with a dozen bags or more is so nice in “normal” times.


Without package delivery my spending will be cut in half for sure. I won’t lug that stuff around with me as I am prone to leave stuff behind and have neck issues (so the less I lug the better my day goes physically). Many times I ask myself do I really want this? And what puts my over the edge is resort delivery. Like I’m sure I’ll get stuff but if I don’t want it bad enough to go back and find it after my day that’ll be Disney’s loss and only a few items will make that cut. They can sell the stuff to an AP holder for 30% off instead


----------



## gottalovepluto

karen4546 said:


> Why couldn't they do fireworks after the park closed AND have some video set up during the day to capture guest experience and then show all that on the resort tv?  It could be easily done and put together by 9-10 pm each night.  Who wouldn't like to see their face on the resort tv from somewhere during the day have the most magical day EVER !?
> 
> I hardly ever stayed in the parks to watch the fireworks.  I would either watch from my resort, TOTWL, POLY beach or dessert party viewing.
> 
> I don't know what phase FL is in, but Louisiana went into phase III on Friday.


They won’t make money on the fireworks that way.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> They won’t make money on the fireworks that way.



I wonder if they would ever do like a hard ticket to see fireworks - or like "everyone pays for the dessert party"


----------



## mattpeto

DGsAtBLT said:


> I could see that indirectly just because the not high enough demand (due to COVID) leads to the shorter hours and the decreased spending that are possibly keeping those two things away.
> 
> I do think even if there’s never a successful vaccine they will return though, because eventually for one reason or another that are too OT here people will come back.



I completely agree with you.  I would say the world won’t have a very long leash if a vaccine is not successful, but I’d give it a a year or two before that scenario unfolded.



TheMaxRebo said:


> at least in a limited fashion - I think they could allow park hoping to EPCOT today if they wanted to (and if by "they wanted to" I mean if "they thought it would bring in enough extra $ to make it worthwhile" ... so far that doesn't seem to be the case)



It seems like a good revenue opportunity for park hopping at Epcot, but I guess it’s not profitable enough to keep the whole park open into the evening.  They’d rather you just go to Disney Springs right now.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> It seems like a good revenue opportunity for park hopping at Epcot, but I guess it’s not profitable enough to keep the whole park open into the evening.  They’d rather you just go to Disney Springs right now.


it wouldn't be that hard to keep Epcot open just for dining. Just like they're doing at the parks now that  have restaurants taking people in after closing.
They clear the parks as usual while people are dining and then just a few CMs stay behind and walk each party straight to the exit or in Oga's case to the exit of SWGE for another CM to escort the party out of the park. Not a huge amount of CM needed for that and I'm sure they will make enough money to justify it staying open


----------



## twinmom13

My kids and I arrived yesterday and headed to MK around 3:00. It was very crowded, much more crowded than I was expecting. We went last year in mid-October and two years ago in the last week of November, and it was at least as crowded as those two times. I didn’t feel unsafe, however, because mask usage was excellent and it was not hard to avoid crowds. If there was a crowd somewhere, we didn’t go there. If we had to pass close to someone momentarily, we did it but didn’t linger. Most people kept their distance well in lines. I only saw a few people not following mask rules, and the ones I did see were immediately approached by CMs in all but one case. 

Despite the crowds and generally high wait times, we bought ears, had a snack, and were able to ride Splash, BTMR, Buzz Lightyear, Splash again, 7DMT, and Winnie the Pooh between 3:00 and 6:00. Those last two were helped by a sudden torrential downpour. Either some people left the line because of the rain or the posted wait time was inaccurate, because we thought we wouldn’t even get on 7DMT until after 6, but we were somehow off just before. We hurried over to Pooh and got on just before it closed. We then visited the gift shop and strolled around the castle (which was absolutely gorgeous) before our 6:50 reservation at Be Our Guest. It was our third visit, but by far the best. Everything was delicious, and it was a treat getting to leave the park after dark with the castle and Main Street lit up.


----------



## dislee1164

Hi all - been away from the boards for about a month, so I’m sure I missed a lot. Have 2 trips coming up, one being over New Years (Epcot NYE has become a family tradition). 

With the recent announcement of Christmas changes/cancellations, etc, has there been any talk of New Years Eve entertainment?

I don’t see how they justify parties in the parks if they cancelled MMVMCP, but it’s not like all of WDW will be shut down - so what will they do? Smaller resort only celebrations?

Would love to hear everyone’s thoughts!


----------



## twinmom13

Today we went to AK. We got there at 8:30 and headed straight for FoP, which was already running. We ended up riding FoP twice, Dinosaur twice, Expedition Everest three times, Triceratops Spin twice in a row, and Kali River Rapids once, as well as stopping for two snacks and lunch and visiting what seemed like every open gift shop, all before 3:00. Crowds were light before noon, then exploded after noon, along with wait times.  Like the day before at MK, however, I didn’t feel unsafe — masks and distancing were even better than the day before. 

The bulk of the crowd definitely seems local or at least offsite. The Magical Express was not crowded, and neither were the AK buses or the monorail. We have had basically no wait for transportation, and the resort does not seem crowded.  I have high hopes for HS tomorrow.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Narcoosee’s is reportedly opening later this month!


Have we heard anything about Victoria & Alberts? That's what I really care about since DH and I were supposed to go for our anniversary in early July but obviously that didn't happen. Just keep trying not to get my hopes up that it will open sometime shortly after GF, in time for our Thanksgiving trip, I don't want to get all excited and then not be able to go (which is why i've stayed away from really researching if it might reopen). It's getting close to ADR day and I just really want a few more places like that to open up.


----------



## Mit88

While its fun to speculate, and talk about rumors, much of what has been revealed recently have not been rumors prior to being announced. 3 weeks ago even projections on the castle was something that wasn’t possible. It was even talked at length that starting this upcoming week that EPCOT and AK would be closed 2 days a week. While I’m not saying Hopping and/or fireworks in some form will be back any time soon, I still say March 2021, it wouldn’t come as an absolute shock if in a month we see more things added to the experience, especially if crowds continue to come into the parks.


----------



## Sarahslay

Marionnette said:


> While Disney’s safety level is enticing, there are still those for whom air travel is anxiety-producing. My daughter just spent a week at Disney, including the crowded Labor Day weekend and yesterday’s “packed” EPCOT. She’s on her way home and said that the first and only time that she and her friends felt unsafe was onboard American Airlines, where they’re packing passengers in like sardines again and not enforcing mask rules.
> 
> It’s beyond Disney’s control but with as long as major carriers demonstrate such disregard for the health of their passengers, it will be a very long time before a lot of people will feel confident to fly to Orlando.


I drove down two weeks ago and even that was anxiety inducing when I had to stop for gas and my one restroom break. Actually, driving down was fine since I left early enough that a lot of people weren't out and about, but driving back I had the most anxiety when I had to stop. I didn't drive because I didn't feel safe, I actually fly with Delta and had no problem flying with them, they just kept moving my flight around that it really cut in to my already shortened day. I figured driving might feel a little safer, I do have to get gas weekly anyway after all, but for some reason when standing on the other side of a gas tank with a big dude coughing on the other side I got filled with anxiety. I'm not sure I could handle a packed plane either, but I can say the most stressful part about a Disney vacation is definitely the travel, and something a lot of people are going to have to come to terms with.


----------



## chicagoshannon

They really need to do something about the quick service situation.  It shouldn't take an hour to get food!  Opening the other restaurants would help.  I know some say they let you in to order but they really don't.  They weren't even letting anyone close to Pinocchio today unless you were already in your arrival window.

Lines were long everywhere but the food situation was the worst.


----------



## SarahC97

chicagoshannon said:


> They really need to do something about the quick service situation.  It shouldn't take an hour to get food!  Opening the other restaurants would help.  I know some say they let you in to order but they really don't.  They weren't even letting anyone close to Pinocchio today unless you were already in your arrival window.
> 
> Lines were long everywhere but the food situation was the worst.


And once you do go in when your order is ready, finding seating is a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Marthasor

Sarahslay said:


> Have we heard anything about Victoria & Alberts? That's what I really care about since DH and I were supposed to go for our anniversary in early July but obviously that didn't happen. Just keep trying not to get my hopes up that it will open sometime shortly after GF, in time for our Thanksgiving trip, I don't want to get all excited and then not be able to go (which is why i've stayed away from really researching if it might reopen). It's getting close to ADR day and I just really want a few more places like that to open up.



I'm going to assume that until FL puts indoor restaurant capacity back to 100%, we aren't going to see V&A opening.  I could be wrong, but I don't see how 50% capacity is financial viable seeing as capacity is limited in there already. My plan was to go there for my 50th birthday in mid-November, but I've all but given up on it.  My ADR day was yesterday and I decided to go with Spice Road instead.  Not V&A, of course, but most of the seating is outdoors, the food is good and I can happily stare at Spaceship Earth during the meal.  After 6 months of covid, I'm getting used to the lemons-into-lemonade scenario.  Honestly, anything at WDW for my birthday would be absolutely terrific at this point!


----------



## jpeterson

Marthasor said:


> I'm going to assume that until FL puts indoor restaurant capacity back to 100%, we aren't going to see V&A opening.  I could be wrong, but I don't see how 50% capacity is financial viable seeing as capacity is limited in there already. My plan was to go there for my 50th birthday in mid-November, but I've all but given up on it.  My ADR day was yesterday and I decided to go with Spice Road instead.  Not V&A, of course, but most of the seating is outdoors, the food is good and I can happily stare at Spaceship Earth during the meal.  After 6 months of covid, I'm getting used to the lemons-into-lemonade scenario.  Honestly, anything at WDW for my birthday would be absolutely terrific at this point!


Definitely enjoy your "lemonade"  . I had a trip booked over my birthday this year. Was so excited to spend it in WDW. That was in April...


----------



## osufeth24

Be interesting to see crowds next week during my staycation.  Doing Ak wed, HS Thurs, Epcot Fri, and now MK Sat.

If I can survive HS on Fri of Labor Day and Epcot on that Sat, I would think this would be a breeze.  But we'll see.  But I've always had much lower expectations (or maybe more realistic?) than many others  I keep thinking things will be more crowded so I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Pksmom03

osufeth24 said:


> Be interesting to see crowds next week during my staycation.  Doing Ak wed, HS Thurs, Epcot Fri, and now MK Sat.
> 
> If I can survive HS on Fri of Labor Day and Epcot on that Sat, I would think this would be a breeze.  But we'll see.  But I've always had much lower expectations (or maybe more realistic?) than many others  I keep thinking things will be more crowded so I haven't been disappointed yet.


Our trips overlap somewhat- Epcot Sat, MK Sun, HS Mon, MK Wed and AK Thur. The crowds this past weekend have me nervous but cautiously optimistic.


----------



## twinmom13

We are currently waiting for the HS bus at Contemporary. They are saying they cannot call the bus yet because they are not letting the buses drop off until 9:30. I am glad we are here already, though, because there is already a line. There is a lady organizing everyone into AK people and HS people, so it is as orderly as possible.


----------



## twinmom13

The lady just informed us they are sending the bus now! She is baffled why they just told her it was too early but now are sending it. She said it changes every day!


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> Be interesting to see crowds next week during my staycation.  Doing Ak wed, HS Thurs, Epcot Fri, and now MK Sat.
> 
> If I can survive HS on Fri of Labor Day and Epcot on that Sat, I would think this would be a breeze.  But we'll see.  But I've always had much lower expectations (or maybe more realistic?) than many others  I keep thinking things will be more crowded so I haven't been disappointed yet.



I think this past weekend was more crowded with longer waits than Labor Day weekend from what we saw on Friday at MK and reports from the other parks over the weekend.  I could be wrong though since we did Epcot and AK on LBD weekend to avoid the worst of the crowds.


----------



## jlwhitney

Marthasor said:


> I'm going to assume that until FL puts indoor restaurant capacity back to 100%, we aren't going to see V&A opening.  I could be wrong, but I don't see how 50% capacity is financial viable seeing as capacity is limited in there already. My plan was to go there for my 50th birthday in mid-November, but I've all but given up on it.  My ADR day was yesterday and I decided to go with Spice Road instead.  Not V&A, of course, but most of the seating is outdoors, the food is good and I can happily stare at Spaceship Earth during the meal.  After 6 months of covid, I'm getting used to the lemons-into-lemonade scenario.  Honestly, anything at WDW for my birthday would be absolutely terrific at this point!



Florida allowing restaurants back to 100% is not far away, but the bigger will be when Disney feelsl ike it will be worth opening V&A and if they will adapt the 100% in any of their restaurants for awhile.


----------



## Sarahslay

Marthasor said:


> I'm going to assume that until FL puts indoor restaurant capacity back to 100%, we aren't going to see V&A opening.  I could be wrong, but I don't see how 50% capacity is financial viable seeing as capacity is limited in there already. My plan was to go there for my 50th birthday in mid-November, but I've all but given up on it.  My ADR day was yesterday and I decided to go with Spice Road instead.  Not V&A, of course, but most of the seating is outdoors, the food is good and I can happily stare at Spaceship Earth during the meal.  After 6 months of covid, I'm getting used to the lemons-into-lemonade scenario.  Honestly, anything at WDW for my birthday would be absolutely terrific at this point!


We already have spice road table down for a nice lunch one day, but that’s not really anniversary worthy for me (as much as I love it, it’s just not special enough). I was there two weeks ago and had no issues eating inside, and Le Cellier May have to do for now (it’s DHs favorite), or Brown Derby which was awesome on my latest solo trip. I feel like the tables are already spread out enough at V&A that it’s not as huge of an issue, it’s not like places like Cali Grill or Le Cellier where you’re practically dining with the people next to you. We’ll see what happens though. I have a night or two where I will make dinner ADRs that I won’t be upset about canceling should certain places open up before thanksgiving (obviously not going to book hard to get places for that purpose, that’s not fair to other people).


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> Florida allowing restaurants back to 100% is not far away, but the bigger will be when Disney feelsl ike it will be worth opening V&A and if they will adapt the 100% in any of their restaurants for awhile.


Woah. I have no issues indoor dining now but WDW 100% restaurant capacity would make me cancel. Their tables are jammed on top of one another! Heck when klutzy me knocked my water over at Liberty Tree last fall the gal at the table next to me got most of the mess on her. No way am I doing that right now!

Personally I hope FL waits a few weeks before loosening anything else to see if numbers spike with bars & large sporting events starting up again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> We already have spice road table down for a nice lunch one day, but that’s not really anniversary worthy for me (as much as I love it, it’s just not special enough). I was there two weeks ago and had no issues eating inside, and Le Cellier May have to do for now (it’s DHs favorite), or Brown Derby which was awesome on my latest solo trip. I feel like the tables are already spread out enough at V&A that it’s not as huge of an issue, it’s not like places like Cali Grill or Le Cellier where you’re practically dining with the people next to you. We’ll see what happens though. I have a night or two where I will make dinner ADRs that I won’t be upset about canceling should certain places open up before thanksgiving (obviously not going to book hard to get places for that purpose, that’s not fair to other people).



I think Spice Road Table WITH a fireworks/nighttime show that you watch from your table with some wine, etc is pretty good for an anniversary, but as is, I get what you are saying

Also agree about the table spacing at V&A - they are already way more than 6' apart so not sure how much they would need to limit things there vs other Disney TS restaurants


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305503496339361792


----------



## JacknSally

*  *

*Bright side - looks like good distancing, at least.*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305511435141873665*


----------



## twinmom13

JacknSally said:


> *  *
> 
> *Bright side - looks like good distancing, at least.*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305511435141873665*


Does anyone know, when this happens, do you have to go to Guest Experience or can they take care of it at the ride? We got group 6 and 1-5 just got called, but we just checked in to Oga’s. I assume our group will be called before we are done, and we might not have time to wait in that huge line before our hour is up.


----------



## jemtx

twinmom13 said:


> The lady just informed us they are sending the bus now! She is baffled why they just told her it was too early but now are sending it. She said it changes every day!


I’m glad to hear that there is some staff to try to help and keep things orderly. It’s nice to know that Disney is really trying to make things run smoothly and keep people informed.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I am wondering about updated park hours for December 2020. My window opens up to book dining in two weeks yet no hours are posted on the website. I am not sure how to strategize without knowing park hours. I can't seem to find a thread with this answer. Thank You in advance.


----------



## Mit88

Sounds like the Big Thunder Mountain refurb is finally happening. Let’s see if they actually carry through this time.


----------



## rteetz

Disneytrippin' said:


> I am wondering about updated park hours for December 2020. My window opens up to book dining in two weeks yet no hours are posted on the website. I am not sure how to strategize without knowing park hours. I can't seem to find a thread with this answer. Thank You in advance.


I would expect similar hours to late November.


----------



## twinmom13

twinmom13 said:


> Does anyone know, when this happens, do you have to go to Guest Experience or can they take care of it at the ride? We got group 6 and 1-5 just got called, but we just checked in to Oga’s. I assume our group will be called before we are done, and we might not have time to wait in that huge line before our hour is up.


If anyone else has a similar issue, I now know the answer: they can take care of it at the ride, no need to wait in the big GE line.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Sounds like the Big Thunder Mountain refurb is finally happening. Let’s see if they actually carry through this time.



Where do you see this?


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> *  *
> 
> *Bright side - looks like good distancing, at least.*
> 
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305511435141873665*


Yikes! And I thought I was annoyed at Disney IT when I couldn’t make dining reservations today because of like 3 different errors...


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/wide...relations-lines-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Sounds like the Big Thunder Mountain refurb is finally happening. Let’s see if they actually carry through this time.


 Not in Nov I hope


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Where do you see this?


Site that shall not be named said permits were filed.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Sounds like the Big Thunder Mountain refurb is finally happening. Let’s see if they actually carry through this time.


Ooooh what IP will they add?!


----------



## anthony2k7

MMRR showing a delightful 120min wait currently! Queue must be half way around the park!?

Eta.... forget that, now closed so must have been down a while


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305503496339361792


This makes me happy.  I'll be there  tomorrow to stream all the  cavalcades


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Not in Nov I hope



Until it’s actually reported by a legitimate source, it’s still just hypothetical. Depending on what they’d do to the ride, I would think it would need quite a few months worth of work to get it done in time for the 50th crowds.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Until it’s actually reported by a legitimate source, it’s still just hypothetical. Depending on what they’d do to the ride, I would think it would need quite a few months worth of work to get it done in time for the 50th crowds.


Permits are a sign that something is coming however it doesn't necessarily signal a large refurb. There was one planned. Obviously everything has changed. I do hope the ride sees some updates.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Permits are a sign that something is coming however it doesn't necessarily signal a large refurb. There was one planned. Obviously everything has changed. I do hope the ride sees some updates.



The projection mapping and explosion addition would be ideal, and that was what was planned in the past. But this could just be minor upgrades and they revisit the bigger plans later on when they’re financially comfortable again. I’d be happily surprised if they go through with the former


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> The projection mapping and explosion addition would be ideal, and that was what was planned in the past. But this could just be minor upgrades and they revisit the bigger plans later on when they’re financially comfortable again. I’d be happily surprised if they go through with the former


It definitely needs updates, disneyland kicks it’s rear! However...

Dear Disney,
Can you please not update anything in mid-Nov over my trip dates? I am most special and want all attractions open over my trip. 
Thank you,
House of Mouse Entitlement Specialist


----------



## leahgoogle

gottalovepluto said:


> It definitely needs updates, disneyland kicks it’s rear! However...
> 
> Dear Disney,
> Can you please not update anything in mid-Nov over my trip dates? I am most special and want all attractions open over my trip.
> Thank you,
> House of Mouse Entitlement Specialist


This for October! I am already bummed people mover is down. Don't take big thunder too


----------



## anthony2k7

The place that shall not be named is now reporting the OLC is giving Disney Japan entertainers the choice of "transfering" or taking retirement


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> It definitely needs updates, disneyland kicks it’s rear! However...
> 
> Dear Disney,
> Can you please not update anything in mid-Nov over my trip dates? I am most special and want all attractions open over my trip.
> Thank you,
> House of Mouse Entitlement Specialist



it’s one of those things that if it’s never changed to the Disneyland and DLP versions, I wouldn’t be heartbroken. It’s certainly an approvement, but it’s not something that negatively impacts my my rides on the WDW version.

You could have a Big Thunder Mountain trade for Peoplemover and Ratatouille depending on when your trip. That’s of course if Disney decides to stop playing the Universal strategy of “Oh,  you think you see an almost completed Ratatouille expanded France with a ride? We have no idea what you’re referring to, we don’t see that”


----------



## LSUmiss

So why couldn’t they open fantasmic? Doesn’t seem that expensive to operate compared to other night shows & you can do social distancing in the theatre more easily than other parks.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> So why couldn’t they open fantasmic? Doesn’t seem that expensive to operate compared to other night shows & you can do social distancing in the theatre more easily than other parks.


Cost of CMs I guess. 

To be honest it wouldn't surprise me if we've seen the last showing of fantasmic.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So why couldn’t they open fantasmic? Doesn’t seem that expensive to operate compared to other night shows & you can do social distancing in the theatre more easily than other parks.


Quick Google search shows that it costs an approximate 30k per show.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> So why couldn’t they open fantasmic? Doesn’t seem that expensive to operate compared to other night shows & you can do social distancing in the theatre more easily than other parks.



Because with limited capacity they can’t justify the cost. It may seem like it’s not that expensive but there is a very large cast and crew for that production. I think the parks would have to be back closer to full capacity to justify the cost of running Fantasmic. They’d have to be making more money.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Cost of CMs I guess.
> 
> To be honest it wouldn't surprise me if we've seen the last showing of fantasmic.


They’ve put way too much infrastructure into that show on both coasts and make too much money on it to ditch it forever. It’ll eventually be back. 30k is quite the run cost but all the dining packages and everything they sell during the show add up quick too. Not to mention it’s the only reason to stay in DHS at night.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Made my dining reservations without any errors so looks like MDE is back


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> They’ve put way too much infrastructure into that show on both coasts and make too much money on it to ditch it forever. It’ll eventually be back. 30k is quite the run cost but all the dining packages and everything they sell during the show add up quick too. Not to mention it’s the only reason to stay in DHS at night.


Don't they still do that fairly bleh star wars projection show? Projection shows are the future!

On the cost of infrastructure etc, a few months ago people may have thought the same of RoL


----------



## Elle23

Why is People Mover closed? It was supposed to open early November and it is showing closed for our trip 3rd week of November.


----------



## Mit88

Elle23 said:


> Why is People Mover closed? It was supposed to open early November and it is showing closed for our trip 3rd week of November.



They’re working on retheming it Rocket Rods part 2


----------



## rpb718

Elle23 said:


> Why is People Mover closed? It was supposed to open early November and it is showing closed for our trip 3rd week of November.



Originally it was suppose to be running when WDW reopened but they ran into issues and it was listed as down temporarily.  Then it was to be back up by early or mid October.  Then that was changed until November.  At the current rate I'm thinking it won't be back until next year.


----------



## Elle23

rpb718 said:


> Originally it was suppose to be running when WDW reopened but they ran into issues and it was listed as down temporarily.  Then it was to be back up by early or mid October.  Then that was changed until November.  At the current rate I'm thinking it won't be back until next year.



That is a huge bummer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> They’re working on retheming it Rocket Rods part 2


DUDE. DON’T EVEN JOKE ABOUT THAT. CRUSH. MY. SOUL.  

Best freakin’ ride ever!


----------



## rteetz

Elle23 said:


> Why is People Mover closed? It was supposed to open early November and it is showing closed for our trip 3rd week of November.


Its under extensive refurbishment.


----------



## osufeth24

Ya, playing bumper cars on the peoplemover was really getting tiresome and actually starting to hurt me a bit (the sudden jolt it caused)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305600765805854720


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305600765805854720


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305604830887424000


----------



## jcbftw

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305600765805854720



Only extending operating hours in that one park by one hour on that one day...I do wonder if it is a glitch or if they are testing the waters...


----------



## midnight star

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/09/..._source=twitter.com&utm_content=tw-ocregister
Hope this helps.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305600765805854720



Checking the availability calendar shows Sep 19 as fully booked for all 3 buckets for all 4 parks.  Might have made more sense to add an hour or so someplace there but I really think it's a glitch.  As for adding an hour to AK, I think that park is the first to close so now it closes at the same time as MK on that date.

As much as I would want this to be a trend and have park time added somewhere for my Oct trip, I dread the thought of changing park and ADR reservations at the last minute.  It will be interesting if this happens with any other parks or if it only happens with AK.


----------



## Brianstl

They really need to find a way to address the wait times at DHS.  I am shocked they are at what they are this late on a Monday.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> They’re working on retheming it Rocket Rods part 2


I’ve refrained from making comments about COA, can you please stop making comments about the majestic, enduring and stupefying People Mover, we know down deep your just jealous that the mover is receiving the attention that COA will never get.


----------



## Clockwork

osufeth24 said:


> Ya, playing bumper cars on the peoplemover was really getting tiresome and actually starting to hurt me a bit (the sudden jolt it caused)


Never happened, the People Mover is and always has been perfection.


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305614798210596870


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305615895834898434


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> I’ve refrained from making comments about COA, can you please stop making comments about the majestic, enduring and stupefying People Mover, we know down deep your just jealous that the mover is receiving the attention that COA will never get.



When COA starts having carpets crashing into each other, and catching fire, we can have a conversation


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> When COA starts having carpets crashing into each other, and catching fire, we can have a conversation


Don’t give Disney any ideas!


----------



## yulilin3

Here's the story from universal blog
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/fall-and-halloween-at-universal


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305615895834898434



This one was unexpected. Disney might need to step their game up for MNSSHP next year if Universal is going to be an alternative for younger Halloween activities in the future


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> This one was unexpected. Disney might need to step their game up for MNSSHP next year if Universal is going to be an alternative for younger Halloween activities in the future


Yeah not sure why Disney is not doing any trick or treating.  Pretty easy to do safely


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah not sure why Disney is not doing any trick or treating.  Pretty easy to do safely



im sure they will now.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> im sure they will now.


Anyone know where i can get a child to trick or treat at universal? Lol 
Im working every day this week,  ending with an 11 hour shift at SW on Sunday with only Saturday off, decisions,  decisions


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Anyone know where i can get a child to trick or treat at universal? Lol
> Im working every day this week,  ending with an 11 hour shift at SW on Sunday with only Saturday off, decisions,  decisions



Universal is a bunch of agists. Adults like candy too. I would definitely go trick or treating at IOA when I’m there next month


----------



## Vern60

Mit88 said:


> When COA starts having carpets crashing into each other, and catching fire, we can have a conversation


That can never happen, jeez. I mean what do you think those two "spitin" camels are there for?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

jcbftw said:


> Only extending operating hours in that one park by one hour on that one day...I do wonder if it is a glitch or if they are testing the waters...


I think the latter. Those of us on this board, and I’m sure other outlets and things they listen to, have been saying we’d love some semblance of evening hours for some time. I think Disney brass may be testing to see if they can draw a few more reservations, or spread arrivals, with later hours.


----------



## Spridell

sullivan.kscott said:


> I think the latter. Those of us on this board, and I’m sure other outlets and things they listen to, have been saying we’d love some semblance of evening hours for some time. I think Disney brass may be testing to see if they can draw a few more reservations, or spread arrivals, with later hours.


I can see maybe a stage show for the holidays. Short one to test the waters


----------



## JacknSally

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305632460475191297*


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305632460475191297*



But, but...Magic Kingdom has a cupcake that looks like a mummy! 

(yes, yes, they don't need to be pressured by Universal...)


----------



## yulilin3

Hollywood Scoops reopened and  is operating from noon to 6pm


----------



## twinmom13

We had a great day at HS today. We arrived by bus at around 9:05. It looked like they started allowing parking at 9:10, and they started checking temps at 9:15. It was crowded right away and stayed busy until about 4:00, after which the crowds dropped off quite a bit. It also cooled down significantly, to around 77 degrees, so those last couple hours were very nice. We rode every ride, many of them twice, and had a snack at Oga’s, a mid-afternoon meal at Sci-Fi, and a drink break. We left right at 7:00, but there were very few people at the bus stops, supporting my theory that most visitors are not staying on site. Mask compliance and enforcement were great all day. Social distancing in lines was great, but a challenge when moving from place to place.


----------



## one_cat

twinmom13 said:


> We had a great day at HS today. We arrived by bus at around 9:05. It looked like they started allowing parking at 9:10, and they started checking temps at 9:15. It was crowded right away and stayed busy until about 4:00, after which the crowds dropped off quite a bit. It also cooled down significantly, to around 77 degrees, so those last couple hours were very nice. We rode every ride, many of them twice, and had a snack at Oga’s, a mid-afternoon meal at Sci-Fi, and a drink break. We left right at 7:00, but there were very few people at the bus stops, supporting my theory that most visitors are not staying on site. Mask compliance and enforcement were great all day. Social distancing in lines was great, but a challenge when moving from place to place.


There is no benefit to staying on site.  They need to bring back extra magic hours if they want people to pay the inflated prices.


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t know, the set up for Universal Studios’ trick-or-treating looks a little sketch.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know, the set up for Universal Studios’ trick-or-treating looks a little sketch.
> View attachment 526009




Looks on brand to me


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305632460475191297*



Ima need everyone that goes this weekend to please be on their best behavior. I would ideally like 4 houses, even if I have to extend my trip to get them all, but at the very least 2 of the house if that rumor turns out to be false

sort of on topic: I’m sure @yulilin3 will know, maybe someone else will too. If I get an AP for Universal, is it like Disney where it doesnt start until I scan in for the first time, or does the clock start as soon as I purchase?


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Ima need everyone that goes this weekend to please be on their best behavior. I would ideally like 4 houses, even if I have to extend my trip to get them all, but at the very least 2 of the house if that rumor turns out to be false
> 
> sort of on topic: I’m sure @yulilin3 will know, maybe someone else will too. If I get an AP for Universal, is it like Disney where it doesnt start until I scan in for the first time, or does the clock start as soon as I purchase?


Starts the day you scan it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know, the set up for Universal Studios’ trick-or-treating looks a little sketch.
> View attachment 526009



Still better than Fast and the Furious Supercharged


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305844540880965633
Very light on the decor this year


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305844540880965633
> Very light on the decor this year



Surely they will put up more? I mean, what's the harm in that?


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Surely they will put up more? I mean, what's the harm in that?


Unfortunately that’s usually the extent of the Fall decorations. The garland on the train station, the pumpkin wreaths on the poles, decorations in the window displays, and the scarecrows and pumpkins in the first circle after the train station.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately that’s usually the extent of the Fall decorations. The garland on the train station, the pumpkin wreaths on the poles, decorations in the window displays, and the scarecrows and pumpkins in the first circle after the train station.



Really? It seems way less than our last Halloween trip in 2017. Let me look at my pics!


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately that’s usually the extent of the Fall decorations. The garland on the train station, the pumpkin wreaths on the poles, decorations in the window displays, and the scarecrows and pumpkins in the first circle after the train station.


This is a lot less than normal. There are no scarecrows, nothing on the front of the train station, and no orange bunting.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/its-...7kHWHWU6tiJ2HF78yAWAIa3BafaGu7aMWsy45V4ObGhmE


----------



## Eeyore daily

If that's all they did for the Halloween decorations I'm seriously worried about the Christmas decorations now.


----------



## Tandy

Disney is phoning it in with everything and I think using the crutch of coronavirus as an excuse. Universal is totally working hard to capture what they can and doing a good job at it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305857497593511937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305851804190728194


----------



## Farro

Tandy said:


> Disney is phoning it in with everything and I think using the crutch of coronavirus as an excuse. Universal is totally working hard to capture what they can and doing a good job at it.



I do find this to be a pretty sad display. I don't expect the parties, but they could have done better with decorations. At least give the people who are visiting during this time something besides treats they have to purchase!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately that’s usually the extent of the Fall decorations. The garland on the train station, the pumpkin wreaths on the poles, decorations in the window displays, and the scarecrows and pumpkins in the first circle after the train station.





rteetz said:


> This is a lot less than normal. There are no scarecrows, nothing on the front of the train station, and no orange bunting.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/its-...7kHWHWU6tiJ2HF78yAWAIa3BafaGu7aMWsy45V4ObGhmE


The Jack-O-Lanterns that normally adorn the tops of the buildings on Main Street are noticeably missing this year.  Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> This is a lot less than normal. There are no scarecrows, nothing on the front of the train station, and no orange bunting.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/its-...7kHWHWU6tiJ2HF78yAWAIa3BafaGu7aMWsy45V4ObGhmE


Oh I only saw the picture of the pumpkin wreathes. So I was assuming the other normal things were up too. If there aren’t any scarecrows that’s sad. They’re always so cute standing out there. 
I did think I saw the bunting on the front of the train station somewhere yesterday though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Do we know for sure that they are done? Did they say, "this is all we are doing?"


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Do we know for sure that they are done? Did they say, "this is all we are doing?"


Well since the “event” starts today, I’d think everything that’s going to be up would be up. They’re not going to want to have a different experience for different days of the same event. So if it wasn’t up by this morning, I don’t think it’s going up. Especially since things like the scarecrows aren’t exactly special order or anything. They just chose not to pull them from the warehouse and install them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Well since the “event” starts today, I’d think everything that’s going to be up would be up. They’re not going to want to have a different experience for different days of the same event. So if it wasn’t up by this morning, I don’t think it’s going up. Especially since things like the scarecrows aren’t exactly special order or anything. They just chose not to pull them from the warehouse and install them.




Thanks for explaining. I am not paying as much attention as I usually do lately.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I do find this to be a pretty sad display. I don't expect the parties, but they could have done better with decorations. At least give the people who are visiting during this time something besides treats they have to purchase!



I made the mistake of clicking the link to look at last year's pictures.  Comparing the almost identical pictures from the train station says it all.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Thanks for explaining. I am not paying as much attention as I usually do lately.


I’m wondering if their excuse is going to be that this is to deter crowds. People won’t gather around the scarecrows for pictures like normal. But the bunting and pumpkins on top of Main Street buildings don't make sense to me.


----------



## rpb718

It's as if WDW running on reduced capacity only warrants reduced decorations.

This is like some strange balancing act - on one side you have folks waiting for more than what WDW currently offers to return before scheduling a trip back to WDW and on the other side you have WDW not wanting to introduce more until folks have already returned to WDW.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> It's as if WDW running on reduced capacity only warrants reduced decorations.
> 
> This is like some strange balancing act - on one side you have folks waiting for more than what WDW currently offers to return before scheduling a trip back to WDW and on the other side you have WDW not wanting to introduce more until folks have already returned to WDW.


I wonder if part of it is staffing too. I don't think the entire holiday services team is back.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305871635229147141


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305872592147017733


----------



## Mit88

I don’t imagine it’s just a bunch of daytime CMs going into the warehouse to grab holiday decorations and putting them out, there’s probably a team. And that team may still be furloughed


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I don’t imagine it’s just a bunch of daytime CMs going into the warehouse to grab holiday decorations and putting them out, there’s probably a team. And that team may still be furloughed


Yes Holiday Services is a large specific operation. The team in Orlando also does DCL decor.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I don’t imagine it’s just a bunch of daytime CMs going into the warehouse to grab holiday decorations and putting them out, there’s probably a team. And that team may still be furloughed


Correct, and it may only be the management staff for the holiday team that’s back. And they may not have been able to do all that the normal staff does every year. 
I guess we have to look at it in the optimistic way, it’s more decorations than were up a week ago. While it’s not the full touches of fall we’re used to, at least it’s something.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of it is staffing too. I don't think the entire holiday services team is back.



That was my thought.  Normally the decorations go up almost overnight but that takes a lot of people to pull off.  Could they just not have the staff right now to pull that off?


----------



## Spridell

I am here now and I can tell you the decorations are a lot a lot a lot less than normal

To me it does feel they did bare minimum. I too am now concerned about Christmas decorations.

And yes this pic does sum up the crowds for the parade.

But there is room to walk behind the people


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305879002549284865


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Correct, and it may only be the management staff for the holiday team that’s back. And they may not have been able to do all that the normal staff does every year.
> I guess we have to look at it in the optimistic way, it’s more decorations than were up a week ago. While it’s not the full touches of fall we’re used to, at least it’s something.



They’ve also put out more as the season got deeper in the past. While the “event” started today, it doesnt mean that cant/won’t add more. Taste of food and wine is still adding booths, and merchandise.


----------



## skeeter31

Spridell said:


> I am here now and I can tell you the decorations are a lot a lot a lot less than normal
> 
> To me it does feel they did bare minimum. I too am now concerned about Christmas decorations.
> 
> And yes this pic does sum up the crowds for the parade.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305879002549284865


Oh they’re going to have to do something about the crowds for those cavalcades. Disney is not going to like the optics of that crowd. Wonder if they’ll move to a random schedule for them.


----------



## Mit88

I don’t get how those crowds are “unsustainable”. That’s a little dramatic, no?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> It's as if WDW running on reduced capacity only warrants reduced decorations.
> 
> This is like some strange balancing act - on one side you have folks waiting for more than what WDW currently offers to return before scheduling a trip back to WDW and on the other side you have WDW not wanting to introduce more until folks have already returned to WDW.



plus Disney not necessarily wanting huge crowds.  I think they want the smallest crowd that brings the maximum $ per person/day ... so if they can add a little that attracts some new people, that stay on property, and buy a ton of merch, that is probably fine with them


----------



## Spridell

skeeter31 said:


> Oh they’re going to have to do something about the crowds for those cavalcades. Disney is not going to like the optics of that crowd. Wonder if they’ll move to a random schedule for them.



In the past the crowds would go all the way back to the store fronts

Now its maybe 2 deep. There is definitely room to spread out if you don't want to be a part of it unlike before


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> I am here now and I can tell you the decorations are a lot a lot a lot less than normal
> 
> To me it does feel they did bare minimum. I too am now concerned about Christmas decorations.
> 
> And yes this pic does sum up the crowds for the parade.
> 
> But there is room to walk behind the people
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305879002549284865



seems like this is exactly what they didn't want and why they were doing "random: cavalcades vs parades ... so unless this is just a one time thing they might cut these cavalcades as well


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> I don’t get how those crowds are “unsustainable”. That’s a little dramatic, no?


Agree would not of used that word

It is manageable


----------



## skeeter31

Spridell said:


> In the past the crowds would go all the way back to the store fronts
> 
> Now its maybe 2 deep. There is definitely room to spread out if you don't want to be a part of it unlike before


The picture just makes it look worse than it really is then.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> Agree would not of used that word
> 
> It is manageable



They’ve had guest buildup on a number of occasions that has quickly been taken care of. I don’t see this as any different


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I don’t get how those crowds are “unsustainable”. That’s a little dramatic, no?



I think it;s just meant in the context that disney is going to need to make some changes and can't let it continue like that. It was day 1.  i'm sure they were monitoring things and are already working on changes.


----------



## Spridell

skeeter31 said:


> The picture just makes it look worse than it really is then.


It was the first Jack parade and the angle of the pic made it look little worse. 

Don't get me wrong it was crowded but like I said there was an out. U didn't have to be stuck


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Mit88 said:


> They’ve also put out more as the season got deeper in the past. While the “event” started today, it doesnt mean that cant/won’t add more. Taste of food and wine is still adding booths, and merchandise.


It's certainly possible that they might put out more decorations, but that would not be typical for MK.  MK is usually done in one night.  The past few years, that night has been in mid-August.  Nothing material is typically added after that.  Then again, this is clearly not a typical year.


----------



## Spridell

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It's certainly possible that they might put out more decorations, but that would not be typical for MK.  MK is usually done in one night.  The past few years, that night has been in mid-August.  Nothing material is typically added after that.  Then again, this is clearly not a typical year.



I asked a CM and they said they will do the floral with the pumpkins in the front of MK

But it was a cm so take it with grain of salt.


----------



## Krandor

Spridell said:


> I asked a CM and they said they will do the floral with the pumpkins in the front of MK
> 
> But it was a cm so take it with grain of salt.




Confirm with a bus driver


----------



## Spridell

Krandor said:


> Confirm with a bus driver


Lol


----------



## Farro

Spridell said:


> In the past the crowds would go all the way back to the store fronts
> 
> Now its maybe 2 deep. There is definitely room to spread out if you don't want to be a part of it unlike before



Does everyone have their masks on? Is there room for people to leave if uncomfortable?

I don't see the issue if everyone is masked. It's not like crowds gathering shoulder to shoulder for 45 minutes for fireworks with no way out.

I get some people are scared/nervous/anxious/cautious (trying to find correct word), so then they shouldn't put themselves in that situation if it makes them nervous. Anyone should be able to leave if they are uncomfortable.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

skeeter31 said:


> The picture just makes it look worse than it really is then.





Spridell said:


> It was the first Jack parade and the angle of the pic made it look little worse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it was crowded but like I said there was an out. U didn't have to be stuck


Each family will be clumped together.  That, coupled with the angle/perspective of the photo, sometimes makes these images look like wall to wall people even if the next family clump is actually pretty well distanced.

Or is that "Family Klump?"


----------



## KBoopaloo

To stay optimistic, I’ll theorize that their plan was to make do with a bare bones Holiday services team for Halloween with the goal of brining back more of that team at the turnaround for Halloween to Christmas. We know they’ve said the resorts will be decorated so the Christmas decorations will be a bigger lift than Halloween even if the parks are minimally decorated. They may have felt comfortable making do with their smaller team for Halloween since they did not really make a big push for fall visitors. The “come to Disney for the holidays” ad they’ve been running makes me think they will be running a bit more fully for that season and will make the appropriate effort when it comes to decorations for it.


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> Does everyone have their masks on? Is there room for people to leave if uncomfortable?
> 
> I don't see the issue if everyone is masked. It's not like crowds gathering shoulder to shoulder for 45 minutes for fireworks with no way out.
> 
> I get some people are scared/nervous/anxious/cautious (trying to find correct word), so then they shouldn't put themselves in that situation if it makes them nervous. Anyone should be able to leave if they are uncomfortable.


Yes and yes 

Have not seen anyone without a mask

And yes definitely room to leave if u want


----------



## mi*vida*loca

It’s the angle of the pics. Same thing with beach pics. I saw pics of the jersey shore that looked bad but it was the angle since I was on the same beach the same day and it was not anywhere how the picture made it seem.

Also, if you are that worried about the virus maybe a theme park isn’t a good idea for you (generally speaking). It’s a theme park. There is no way they can do social distancing and mask wearing 100% of the time all of the time. It’s just not going to happen.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Confirm with a bus driver



It’s not true until Sven and WDWPro confirm


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> It was the first Jack parade and the angle of the pic made it look little worse.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it was crowded but like I said there was an out. U didn't have to be stuck


An "out" isn't enough. Is every group 6ft apart in all directions? Certainly doesn't look like it. Very bad optics.

Eta, what's funny Farro?


----------



## anthony2k7

mi*vida*loca said:


> It’s the angle of the pics. Same thing with beach pics. I saw pics of the jersey shore that looked bad but it was the angle since I was on the same beach the same day and it was not anywhere how the picture made it seem.
> 
> Also, if you are that worried about the virus maybe a theme park isn’t a good idea for you (generally speaking). It’s a theme park. There is no way they can do social distancing and mask wearing 100% of the time all of the time. It’s just not going to happen.


Everyone best stop saying Disney is safe then if social distancing and mask wearing is "just not going to happen".


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Everyone best stop saying Disney is safe then if social distancing and mask wearing is "just not going to happen".



Is that what the poster said? Or did the poster say it's not going to happen 100% of the time all of the time?

Hmmm. Can you see the difference between what you posted and what they posted? I can.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Is that what the poster said? Or did the poster say it's not going to happen 100% of the time all of the time?
> 
> Hmmm. Can you see the difference between what you posted and what they posted? I can.


Lol so its fine as long as whatever % less than 100 doesn't involve a covid case then? OK!

Except pandemics don't really work like that. You cant pick and choose when you are compliant and hope the virus is forgiving.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Lol so its fine as long as whatever % less than 100 doesn't involve a covid case then? OK!
> 
> Except pandemics don't really work like that. You cant pick and choose when you are compliant and hope the virus is forgiving.



Have a fun day!


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I don’t imagine it’s just a bunch of daytime CMs going into the warehouse to grab holiday decorations and putting them out, there’s probably a team. And that team may still be furloughed





rteetz said:


> Yes Holiday Services is a large specific operation. The team in Orlando also does DCL decor.


A decent size of Holiday Services is back from furlough, though some are still on it. While they are usually very busy during the late Spring/early summer months getting ready for Halloween and Christmas, this year there was nothing going on (due to the closure), so it doesn’t surprise that things will be scaled down this year (both for logistical reasons and cost). The lack of Dream Lights this year should’ve been an indication of that.


----------



## anthony2k7

Florida's next wave coming soon!


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Florida's next wave coming soon!



But as u can see plenty of space behind the people to get out


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> Florida's next wave coming soon!


And this is why we can’t have parades and fireworks.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> But as u can see plenty of space behind the people to get out


Great! So thats OK then..........?


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Great! So thats OK then..........?



So if there is an "escape" route does that mean the risk is negligible?  I don't think so.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Florida's next wave coming soon!



Actually that looked much better than I thought it was going to. And every single person had on their mask.


----------



## Dentam

I'm so glad we got in and out of there before the crowds got worse and the Halloween festivities started.  People seem to forget that we're still in the middle of a pandemic with flu season right around the corner.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Actually that looked much better than I thought it was going to. And every single person had on their mask.


I must have missed the news where masks meant social distancing was cancelled.


----------



## anthony2k7

Dentam said:


> I'm so glad we got in and out of there before the crowds got worse and the Halloween festivities started.  People seem to forget that we're still in the middle of a pandemic with flu season right around the corner.


Exactly. Cases drop in some states and so Americans seem to think its over?! Meanwhile many countries around the world are going into their 2nd or even 3rd wave.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> I must have missed the news where masks meant social distancing was cancelled.



I missed that too.

You can't make people be afraid, no matter how hard you try. I wear my mask everywhere. I social distance when able. If I see people socially, I don't visit people who are at higher risk for 14 days. I follow all the rules.

If I'm outside and I choose to be in a situation where I may be closer than 6 feet to others for a few minutes, but we are all masked, I'm fine with that. It would seem from video others are too. Happens all over, every single park I see.

I don't need you to be fine with that, because I am. And no, I don't think the virus is over. How silly to suggest so.

Spare me the looks of horror. I'm not asking anyone else to do anything they aren't comfortable with.


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> Well since the “event” starts today, I’d think everything that’s going to be up would be up. They’re not going to want to have a different experience for different days of the same event. So if it wasn’t up by this morning, I don’t think it’s going up. Especially since things like the scarecrows aren’t exactly special order or anything. They just chose not to pull them from the warehouse and install them.


I would agree with you 100% during a normal year.  I think there is a chance more might go up tonight as they try avoid paying overtime to people.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eeyore daily said:


> If that's all they did for the Halloween decorations I'm seriously worried about the Christmas decorations now.


Yes


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Farro said:


> Actually that looked much better than I thought it was going to. And every single person had on their mask.


Correct and if people don't feel safe....just move..plain and simple.


----------



## Brianstl

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Correct and if people don't feel safe....just move..plain and simple.


Angles and the fact that when people see 8 people together they don't think automatically that they are probably the same party instead of two or more groups together make it look much worse than it actually was.

That said, fear sells and we will keep getting fear porn for the foreseeable future.


----------



## andyman8

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Correct and if people don't feel safe....just move..plain and simple.


I’m hesitant to get too far into this discussion, but I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities. 

Now, again, it’s one set of pictures and we all kind of know how the “I wanna be first” Disney crowd reacts to any “event” like this. Just like morning on reopening day, I’d imagine this is a one-off and social distancing won’t be a big problem for future cavalcades. That said, it selfishly upsets me, because if anybody sees this and thinks this bodes well for the return of parades and fireworks, they’d be mistaken. If people can’t adhere to the physical distancing guidelines for a “spontaneous” special cavalcade, it doesn’t inspire a whole lot of confidence for what will happen before and after a showing of Happily After Ever. While Disney would love to have parades and fireworks back in the parks, they also seem perfectly content saving the money and moving ahead with reduced hours. They’re not going to take the added risk when they see things like this.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I’m hesitant to get too far into this discussion, but I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities.
> 
> Now, again, it’s one set of pictures and we all kind of know how the “I wanna be first” Disney crowd reacts to any “event” like this. Just like morning on reopening day, I’d imagine this is a one-off and social distancing won’t be a big problem for future cavalcades. That said, it selfishly upsets me, because if anybody sees this and thinks this bodes well for the return of parades and fireworks, they’d be mistaken. If people can’t adhere to the physical distancing guidelines for a “spontaneous” special cavalcade, it doesn’t inspire a whole lot of confidence for what will happen before and after a showing of Happily After Ever. While Disney would love to have parades and fireworks back in the parks, they also seem perfectly content saving the money and moving ahead with reduced hours. They’re not going to take the added risk when they see things like this.



I will say I completely understand the argument that if people don't social distance for this, Disney probably won't bring back fireworks. I understand why that upsets people.


----------



## Mit88

I see this momentary lapse of enforcement was like Christmas morning to someone.


----------



## rpb718

anthony2k7 said:


> Lol so its fine as long as whatever % less than 100 doesn't involve a covid case then? OK!
> 
> Except pandemics don't really work like that. You cant pick and choose when you are compliant and hope the virus is forgiving.



You know, I really appreciate your posts.  Sometimes we need an alternate take on things to save us from those who have all their annual WDW apologist magnets lined up on the fridge - however the one thing in this world that is 100% is that we all will eventually pass away.  Just like there is no guarantee that you will not get the flu if you get a flu shot, there is also no guarantee you will get COVID if you are temporarily next to someone for 5 minutes outdoors during a cavalcade and you are all wearing masks.  Sure there is no guarantee you will NOT get it that way, but the likelihood is negligible due to a variety of factors - like which direction the breeze is.  The answer in this case could be blowing in the wind.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> I don’t get how those crowds are “unsustainable”. That’s a little dramatic, no?


I mean the things pass in like minutes. Gimme a break.


----------



## rteetz

It’s also day one. Lots of bloggers and vloggers out. I’m more interested to see if this continues.


----------



## Dentam

andyman8 said:


> I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities.



Exactly, thank you.  I get tired of hearing the same argument of "well, I'm comfortable with it and if you're not just don't come".  It's a selfish outlook that is so common in this country and doesn't take into account how someone's actions can affect others.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I will say I completely understand the argument that if people don't social distance for this, Disney probably won't bring back fireworks. I understand why that upsets people.



Weeks ago there was no way Disney wouldbring even projections back to the castle after other social distancing incidents that were fixed and resolved.

I’m not saying that they are bringing fireworks back tomorrow, but I guarantee that this incident isn’t the end all be all decision maker on whether they brought back fireworks. What needs to be understood that these things can’t be worked on without real life situations being played out. You can plan for it all day and night and still not have a perfect plan for when it happens. So when it does happen in real life you act and adjust. Same thing will happen if/when fireworks are brought back, or when the castle projections start in November


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> It’s also day one. Lots of bloggers and vloggers out. I’m more interested to see if this continues.



That's where I am.  It isn't a good look but given that it's day 1 I'm not going to judge them on it yet.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Everyone best stop saying Disney is safe then if social distancing and mask wearing is "just not going to happen".


Ppl have to assess their own comfort level with risks. That’s the bottom line. It’s a snap shot in time. Those ppl could have been standing that close together for less than a few minutes. If you feel uncomfortable somewhere, leave.


----------



## Sandiz08

Nice to see things improving, but we won’t be back until we can watch Happily ever after and attend a Halloween party!


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> That's where I am.  It isn't a good look but given that it's day 1 I'm not going to judge them on it yet.



Is there an incident that has occurred since the parks opened that have happened in more that one day? 7DMT. Hasn’t happened again. The Land. Hasn’t happened again. MK guest services. Hasn’t happened again


----------



## Farro

Dentam said:


> Exactly, thank you.  I get tired of hearing the same argument of "well, I'm comfortable with it and if you're not just don't come".  It's a selfish outlook that is so common in this country and doesn't take into account how someone's actions can affect others.



I'm not selfish, sorry. 

Maybe 10 minutes of people being a bit closer than 6 feet apart, masked, outdoors, with freedom to move if uncomfortable. And one time so far.
That's it. Stop making it like I"m saying "take off the masks, sit on top of each other, the virus is over!".

At what point does it become, if you aren't comfortable, don't participate? It will eventually.


----------



## Dentam

Farro said:


> I'm not selfish, sorry.
> 
> At what point does it become, if you aren't comfortable, don't come? It will eventually.
> 
> Maybe 10 minutes of people being a bit closer than 6 feet apart, masked, outdoors, with freedom to move if uncomfortable.
> That's it. Stop making it like I"m saying "take off the masks, sit on top of each other, the virus is over!".



Never said that.   It is a line that is repeated on these boards ad nauseam though.  Look no further than what was posted literally a minute or two after mine.  This country has a mentality of "me, me, me" that gets very tiring.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> I missed that too.
> 
> You can't make people be afraid, no matter how hard you try. I wear my mask everywhere. I social distance when able. If I see people socially, I don't visit people who are at higher risk for 14 days. I follow all the rules.
> 
> If I'm outside and I choose to be in a situation where I may be closer than 6 feet to others for a few minutes, but we are all masked. I'm fine with that. It would seem from video others are too. Happens all over, every single park I see.
> 
> I don't need you to be fine with that, because I am. And no, I don't think the virus is over. How silly to suggest so.
> 
> Spare me the looks of horror. I'm not asking anyone else to do anything they aren't comfortable with.


"I'm fine with that" and being "comfortable with" makes this sound like mental health is the issue. It isnt. The virus doesn't suddenly stop if you're doing something you're "fine with" or "comfortable with"


We have a big issue in the uk right now thanks to younger people thinking its OK do to stuff - because they want to, its their right to etc. Our gov health secretary came out with a phrase which I suspect I'd get in trouble for posting - but he was right. Nothing is worth doing because you're "comfortable" with it when you consider his phrase. Unless it's watching a cavalcade apparently.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Weeks ago there was no way Disney wouldbring even projections back to the castle after other social distancing incidents that were fixed and resolved.
> 
> I’m not saying that they are bringing fireworks back tomorrow, but I guarantee that this incident isn’t the end all be all decision maker on whether they brought back fireworks. What needs to be understood that these things can’t be worked on without real life situations being played out. You can plan for it all day and night and still not have a perfect plan for when it happens. So when it does happen in real life you act and adjust. Same thing will happen if/when fireworks are brought back, or when the castle projections start in November


Is it the end all be all? No and I’m not saying that, but it reaffirms management’s reasoning for holding off on parades and fireworks and they’re not going to take on the added financial burden/risk when they see things like this. I can tell you that management and area Leadership (especially on Main Street) absolutely pays attention to everything, especially when things start to pop up on social media. That’s good, because it means they learn and improve based on things like this, but it also does get communicated to higher ups and affect decisions going forward.

The projections aren’t an “easing in” towards fireworks. Shanghai was doing those on day one of reopening. If WDW wanted to spend the money to develop some, they could’ve done them in July, but with the late summer sunset, it didn’t make sense. If anything, they’re a substitute for the time being, and more so a substitute for the Castle Dream Lights.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. Cases drop in some states and so Americans seem to think its over?! Meanwhile many countries around the world are going into their 2nd or even 3rd wave.


I trust you are covering those countries efforts with the same fine tooth comb that you have been doing with Disney.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> "I'm fine with that" and being "comfortable with" makes this sound like mental health is the issue. It isnt. The virus doesn't suddenly stop if you're doing something you're "fine with" or "comfortable with"
> 
> 
> We have a big issue in the uk right now thanks to younger people thinking its OK do to stuff - because they want to, its their right to etc. Our gov health secretary came out with a phrase which I suspect I'd get in trouble for posting - but he was right. Nothing is worth doing because you're "comfortable" with it when you consider his phrase. Unless it's watching a cavalcade apparently.



This is so out of bounds of what we are discussing. We were talking about the parade at Disney.
 Did you even read anything i said? No, you didn't. 

Yeesh.


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Great! So thats OK then..........?


Don't go near the crowds.  Find another place. Simple. I Watched 2 from frontierland and there was no one there at all


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> I’m hesitant to get too far into this discussion, but I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities.
> 
> Now, again, it’s one set of pictures and we all kind of know how the “I wanna be first” Disney crowd reacts to any “event” like this. Just like morning on reopening day, I’d imagine this is a one-off and social distancing won’t be a big problem for future cavalcades. That said, it selfishly upsets me, because if anybody sees this and thinks this bodes well for the return of parades and fireworks, they’d be mistaken. If people can’t adhere to the physical distancing guidelines for a “spontaneous” special cavalcade, it doesn’t inspire a whole lot of confidence for what will happen before and after a showing of Happily After Ever. While Disney would love to have parades and fireworks back in the parks, they also seem perfectly content saving the money and moving ahead with reduced hours. They’re not going to take the added risk when they see things like this.


Exactly. Thank you for being the voice of reason as usual and putting things more eloquently that I possibly could.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> This is so out of bounds of what we are discussing. We were talking about the parade at Disney.
> Did you even read anything i said? No, you didn't.
> 
> Yeesh.


I did.


----------



## HikingFam

Just because you (hypothetical “you”) are comfortable standing in my personal space in a mask doesn’t mean I’m comfortable having you there. Why is the only choice here for me to leave my spot? Why can’t we all just follow the rules and be respectful of personal space?


----------



## LSUmiss

hertamaniac said:


> So if there is an "escape" route does that mean the risk is negligible?  I don't think so.


No but it means each individual needs to make their own choice. I’d feel ok standing that close to someone for just a few min if they were properly wearing a mask & if I didn’t feel comfortable, it would be up to ME to leave.


----------



## Farro

HikingFam said:


> Just because you (hypothetical “you”) are comfortable standing in my personal space in a mask doesn’t mean I’m comfortable having you there. Why is the only choice here for me to leave my spot? Why can’t we all just follow the rules and be respectful of personal space?



Well of course ideally no one should go in your personal space and you have every right to politely ask them to move (or don't do that if uncomfortable). 
The point was it's just going to happen sometimes and if you are really uncomfortable, you may have to avoid situations where it can arise. 
That's just the way it happens sometimes.


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> I mean the things pass in like minutes. Gimme a break.



Agree, even the CDC doesn't count an exposure until it is over 15 minutes, without or without a mask and with a known positive case.


----------



## Dentam

xuxa777 said:


> Agree, even the CDC doesn't count an exposure until it is over 15 minutes, without or without a mask.



But they do recommend staying out of crowds.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> I must have missed the news where masks meant social distancing was cancelled.


Well like I’ve posted before, cdc guidelines say exposure is if you’re within 6ft one someone for more than 15 min without a mask. So if that rule is good enough for schools other facilities, then or should be for wdw.


----------



## xuxa777

Dentam said:


> But they do recommend staying out of crowds.


and it is clear that is easily done in WDW.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Angles and the fact that when people see 8 people together they don't think automatically that they are probably the same party instead of two or more groups together make it look much worse than it actually was.
> 
> That said, fear sells and we will keep getting fear porn for the foreseeable future.


Fear & judgement. So many self righteous ppl want pat themselves on the back when they see stuff like this.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Agree, even the CDC doesn't count an exposure until it is over 15 minutes, without or without a mask and with a known positive case.


Yep any coughs etc don't count in the first 14 minutes 59 seconds. CDC says so.


----------



## Dentam

xuxa777 said:


> and it is clear that is easily done in WDW.



Not always and especially not if they continue to add things that draw crowds or increase attendance caps.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Dentam said:


> Exactly, thank you.  I get tired of hearing the same argument of "well, I'm comfortable with it and if you're not just don't come".  It's a selfish outlook that is so common in this country and doesn't take into account how someone's actions can affect others.



Some would argue that going to WDW during a pandemic is selfish....period. 

I read this somewhere on the internet “the same people that go to Disney during a pandemic are the same people who will run you over for a tv on Black Friday.”

do I agree with that? No. But I can see how some think those that go to a theme park during a pandemic are only thinking of themselves.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> I’m hesitant to get too far into this discussion, but I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities.
> 
> Now, again, it’s one set of pictures and we all kind of know how the “I wanna be first” Disney crowd reacts to any “event” like this. Just like morning on reopening day, I’d imagine this is a one-off and social distancing won’t be a big problem for future cavalcades. That said, it selfishly upsets me, because if anybody sees this and thinks this bodes well for the return of parades and fireworks, they’d be mistaken. If people can’t adhere to the physical distancing guidelines for a “spontaneous” special cavalcade, it doesn’t inspire a whole lot of confidence for what will happen before and after a showing of Happily After Ever. While Disney would love to have parades and fireworks back in the parks, they also seem perfectly content saving the money and moving ahead with reduced hours. They’re not going to take the added risk when they see things like this.


But ppl should be socially distancing everywhere so even if ppl contract it at wdw then they shouldn’t be able to spread it to anyone not willing to take the same risk.


----------



## hertamaniac

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Correct and if people don't feel safe....just move..plain and simple.



And to balance that, if you feel safe.....don't move and risk being a contagion to others who did move.


----------



## anthony2k7

mi*vida*loca said:


> Some would argue that going to WDW during a pandemic is selfish....period.
> 
> I read this somewhere on the internet “the same people that go to Disney during a pandemic are the same people who will run you over for a tv on Black Friday.”
> 
> do I agree with that? No. But I can see how some think those that go to a theme park during a pandemic are only thinking of themselves.


Its certainly similar if not the same.


----------



## Elle23

I am at the 60 day mark and made my ADRs this morning. MK recently switched from closing at 6 to closing at 7. There were no ADRs available past 6. 

Does anyone know when/ if Disney will fix this? (From past experience?)


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> But ppl should be socially distancing everywhere so even if ppl contract it at wdw then they shouldn’t be able to spread it to anyone not willing to take the same risk.


What? So people socially distance in their own homes? Or when visiting family or friends? Nope.


----------



## Dentam

mi*vida*loca said:


> Some would argue that going to WDW during a pandemic is selfish....period.
> 
> I read this somewhere on the internet “the same people that go to Disney during a pandemic are the same people who will run you over for a tv on Black Friday.”
> 
> do I agree with that? No. But I can see how some think those that go to a theme park during a pandemic are only thinking of themselves.



I don't think that people who go are selfish - if they follow all the rules and if Disney does their part as well to enforce mask wearing and social distancing.  I was overall very impressed with them when we went last week.  I didn't even have to use most of the hand sanitizer I brought because it was everywhere you looked there.  I also used the hand washing stations a few times.  I just hope they continue to make adjustments as they see issues like this.  I also hope they don't increase attendance levels any more than they are.  Friday was more crowded at MK than what I was really comfortable with so I'm glad we aren't there now with the current reports I'm reading.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

andyman8 said:


> I’m hesitant to get too far into this discussion, but I think the idea is that even if everyone pictured feels “comfortable” with the risk they’re taking, they could “carry” whatever they’ve potentially contracted to others (who’ve not made the choice to take that risk) in their homes and communities.
> 
> Now, again, it’s one set of pictures and we all kind of know how the “I wanna be first” Disney crowd reacts to any “event” like this. Just like morning on reopening day, I’d imagine this is a one-off and social distancing won’t be a big problem for future cavalcades. That said, it selfishly upsets me, because if anybody sees this and thinks this bodes well for the return of parades and fireworks, they’d be mistaken. If people can’t adhere to the physical distancing guidelines for a “spontaneous” special cavalcade, it doesn’t inspire a whole lot of confidence for what will happen before and after a showing of Happily After Ever. While Disney would love to have parades and fireworks back in the parks, they also seem perfectly content saving the money and moving ahead with reduced hours. They’re not going to take the added risk when they see things like this.


Correct,,,not saying this is right, wrong or indifferent, just saying this is a "picture, how long did the crowds last, it is outside and people are masked."  Not going down this rabbit hole of discussion lol


----------



## xuxa777

Dentam said:


> Not always and especially not if they continue to add things that draw crowds or increase attendance caps.


 Are you saying there are places in WDW that you can't get at least 6 feet away from a person in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Mit88

I love how this is a big deal while Universal is intentionally putting people in consecutive rows, well within 6ft for at least 2.5 minutes. And then their city walk picture last weekend with masks off, and huge crowds.

those incidents had maybe 5 comments here.

Disney has a crowding issue for a cavalcade and it’s “here comes the 2nd wave in Florida”.

it’s just bonkers in here sometimes lol


----------



## Dentam

xuxa777 said:


> Are you saying there are places in WDW that you can't get at least 6 feet away from a person in less than 15 minutes.



I was talking about being in a crowd.  But you knew that already.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305881347966357512
> Florida's next wave coming soon!


I think they should enforce physical distancing and make people leave the area if their group does not have a spot but I don’t think we’re looking at a wave of anything. People are outdoors & masked. I think they should enforce it because this is a step towards people dropping their guard and thinking “I was one foot from those people at the parade so I’ll stand where I want in this indoor line”.


----------



## fantomhamst3r

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep any coughs etc don't count in the first 14 minutes 59 seconds. CDC says so.


*sigh* has there been a single covid case traced back to Disney World yet? No. This is a complicated situation with a lot of moving parts, and it's inevitable that the ball won't stay in the air the whole time. Disney is adjusting. The world is adjusting. Would I have preferred that Americans followed the rules and just quarantined for a month to get the virus down to manageable levels? Yes. Are we in a situation now where that's impossible? Probably. As much as lives matter more than comfortibility, there has to be a point where people are allowed to go into environments that are slightly less safe before a vaccine becomes widely available in a year. Masks and Social Distancing help, but nothing eliminates risk. Going to Disney World or standing in a sparse crowd does not immediately result in contracting covid, and until they actually trace a case back to Disney World, they have my benefit of the doubt. People who want to be doing things are not all selfish, and many are still acting responsible to mitigate the impact of the virus.


----------



## skeeter31

Elle23 said:


> I am at the 60 day mark and made my ADRs this morning. MK recently switched from closing at 6 to closing at 7. There were no ADRs available past 6.
> 
> Does anyone know when/ if Disney will fix this? (From past experience?)


They could be all booked already. The late evening dining’s have been going very quickly (within minutes of the morning opening or days earlier when someone books their 60+10). It’s very possible all the openings for after park closing are gone, especially since it’s only a handful of restaurants that are staying open past park closing.


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> But ppl should be socially distancing everywhere so even if ppl contract it at wdw then they shouldn’t be able to spread it to anyone not willing to take the same risk.


I’m not going to get too in the weeds here, but I think we all can think of a number of circumstances where we haven’t been in a socially distanced environment by our own choice over the last few months (home, work, eating out, meeting up with friends/family). And even with those protocols, the virus can still spread. Masks and social distancing minimize the risk but don’t eradicate it. At the end of the day, it’s all about what risk you’re personally comfortable with. That said, manners still apply and if you see two parties waiting for the cavalcade roughly six feet apart, many (myself included) might consider it impolite to step in between them without asking them both.

I will say that I see where people are coming from on both sides and I think that people here are generally well-intentioned but I do think there’s judgement coming from both sides, and that makes it very difficult to have any productive conversation, which is a real shame.


----------



## hertamaniac

Farro said:


> Well of course ideally no one should go in your personal space and you have every right to politely ask them to move (or don't do that if uncomfortable).
> The point was it's just going to happen sometimes and if you are really uncomfortable, you may have to avoid situations where it can arise.
> That's just the way it happens sometimes.



Did you see the recent video/article of a 70 year old man asking someone in line to create distance?  Albeit not at WDW, but he was dragged out beaten and kicked in the head (and received broken bones for simply asking).  This is while others just watched it.

I don't know a person's trigger point even at WDW so the risk is not worth it for me.

ETA: this was in Orlando area


----------



## Elle23

Elle23 said:


> I am at the 60 day mark and made my ADRs this morning. MK recently switched from closing at 6 to closing at 7. There were no ADRs available past 6.
> 
> Does anyone know when/ if Disney will fix this? (From past experience?)



Never mind! I just went and looked and they fixed it already! Shocking for Disney!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It’s also day one. Lots of bloggers and vloggers out. I’m more interested to see if this continues.



yeah, that is the big question ... if it is a one time thing, it isn't great, and bad optics, etc. but then it moves on and people see it as Disney correcting an issue and then it is ok

If this continues though then I think that is an issue as social distance is not being enforced, not being held and is more important than the masks and is against what Disney is saying they are doing (whether true safety or safety theater if Disney is promising social distancing and then it isn't happening, that is not a good thing)


----------



## Elle23

skeeter31 said:


> They could be all booked already. The late evening dining’s have been going very quickly (within minutes of the morning opening or days earlier when someone books their 60+10). It’s very possible all the openings for after park closing are gone, especially since it’s only a handful of restaurants that are staying open past park closing.



Thanks for your reply. They fixed it already! They must have just done it.

My strategy must be the same as others...maximize the shortened hours by having dinner after the park closes!


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> I love how this is a big deal while Universal is intentionally putting people in consecutive rows, well within 6ft for at least 2.5 minutes. And then their city walk picture last weekend with masks off, and huge crowds.
> 
> those incidents had maybe 5 comments here.
> 
> Disney has a crowding issue for a cavalcade and it’s “here comes the 2nd wave in Florida”.
> 
> it’s just bonkers in here sometimes lol


Sorry, I think I missed the city walk photo. I would have made equally a big deal of that.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

hertamaniac said:


> And to balance that, if you feel safe.....don't move and risk being a contagion to others who did move.


You betcha... same scenario for markets, targets, peaceful protestors...everything in balance.   We all have different views and perceptions.  Some are extremists and some not, common sense will hopefully prevail much of the time.


----------



## tink2424

I am going to Disney in just over a week.  I know that they aren't doing the package delivery to resorts right now but are they still holding packages at the front of the park until you can pick it up at the end of the day?


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, that is the big question ... if it is a one time thing, it isn't great, and bad optics, etc. but then it moves on and people see it as Disney correcting an issue and then it is ok
> 
> If this continues though then I think that is an issue as social distance is not being enforced, not being held and is more important than the masks and is against what Disney is saying they are doing (whether true safety or safety theater if Disney is promising social distancing and then it isn't happening, that is not a good thing)



And as we’ve seen time and time again, these issues have continuously been one and done. Unless there’s an algorithm to predict exactly where people are going to stand for a cavalcade that hasn’t happened yet and put tasers under the ground to shock people that stand somewhere they shouldn’t to get them to move, they can only solve these issues after it happens the first time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I love how this is a big deal while Universal is intentionally putting people in consecutive rows, well within 6ft for at least 2.5 minutes. And then their city walk picture last weekend with masks off, and huge crowds.
> 
> those incidents had maybe 5 comments here.
> 
> Disney has a crowding issue for a cavalcade and it’s “here comes the 2nd wave in Florida”.
> 
> it’s just bonkers in here sometimes lol



well, it is DISboards, not UNIVERSALboards .... and that picture did get some comments here and I saw a lot on social media

But at the end of the day Disney is the big fish, the Empire, the NY Yankees - they are the focus and what "everyone" wants to knock off their pedistal ... they get all the benefits and negatives of being #1


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I love how this is a big deal while Universal is intentionally putting people in consecutive rows, well within 6ft for at least 2.5 minutes. And then their city walk picture last weekend with masks off, and huge crowds.
> 
> those incidents had maybe 5 comments here.
> 
> Disney has a crowding issue for a cavalcade and it’s “here comes the 2nd wave in Florida”.
> 
> it’s just bonkers in here sometimes lol


To be fair, I’ve made my displeasure with how UOR has handled things lately pretty well known, and I know a good amount of TMs have been echoing those sentiments as well.

At the end of the day, I’m confident that Disney will see what happened this morning and make adjustments as they have consistently done throughout this phased reopening. Remember morning of opening day? A lot of bloggers and vloggers wanted to be “first” back in and there were long lines and not a lot of social distancing. The “hype” died down and Disney made some adjustments and we haven’t seen a repeat since. I feel confident that Disney is taking health and safely seriously and making decisions based on that (which, again, is why I think we’re still some time away from fireworks coming back).


----------



## Dentam

fantomhamst3r said:


> People who want to be doing things are not all selfish



No, but people who are comfortable breaking the rules and tell others to stay home if that makes them uncomfortable are selfish.  That was my point, not that everyone who wants to be out doing things like going to Disney are selfish.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, it is DISboards, not UNIVERSALboards .... and that picture did get some comments here and I saw a lot on social media
> 
> But at the end of the day Disney is the big fish, the Empire, the NY Yankees - they are the focus and what "everyone" wants to knock off their pedistal ... they get all the benefits and negatives of being #1



But if there were as many Disney apologists as there claim there are here, you would have seen a lot more criticism about it on a Disney forum. The fact is, yes people here love Disney (maybe not all), but I haven’t seen a single person that has had 0 concerns or any worry and it’s all pixie dust on whatever Disney has done during all of this. But every time Disney slips up, no matter how big, how small the issue is, it’s always blown out of proportion


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> I don't think that people who go are selfish - if they follow all the rules and if Disney does their part as well to enforce mask wearing and social distancing.  I was overall very impressed with them when we went last week.  I didn't even have to use most of the hand sanitizer I brought because it was everywhere you looked there.  I also used the hand washing stations a few times.  I just hope they continue to make adjustments as they see issues like this.  I also hope they don't increase attendance levels any more than they are.  Friday was more crowded at MK than what I was really comfortable with so I'm glad we aren't there now with the current reports I'm reading.



I guess in the strictest sense of the word going to Disney at any point is selfish ... I mean, at least I know I go because I enjoy it, it is pleasing to me - not doing it for altruistic reasons

But there is a big difference between "doing something one enjoys in a responsible manner" and "total disregard for my fellow humans"

I think most people are trying to find that spot inbetween "staying in my home 24/7 and never seeing another human" and "going about life as if the virus doesn't exist" and people are at different spots on that spectrum - hopefully just whever they are they are being mindful of how their actions can impact others and doing everything they reasonable can to be safe and responsible (knowing that no one will be 100% perfect all the time)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> But if there were as many Disney apologists as there claim there are here, you would have seen a lot more criticism about it on a Disney forum. The fact is, yes people here love Disney (maybe not all), but I haven’t seen a single person that has had 0 concerns or any worry and it’s all pixie dust on whatever Disney has done during all of this. But every time Disney slips up, no matter how big, how small the issue is, it’s always blown out of proportion



I think it is the nature of the internet, to have that initial take - and I also think people play it forward a lot "*IF* this continues ...."

but i agree with you 100%


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Mit88 said:


> And as we’ve seen time and time again, these issues have continuously been one and done. Unless there’s an algorithm to predict exactly where people are going to stand for a cavalcade that hasn’t happened yet and *put tasers under the ground to shock people that stand somewhere they shouldn’t* to get them to move, they can only solve these issues after it happens the first time


Careful... you'll get a fair number of people advocating for these types of measures to actually be implemented.


----------



## Brianstl

mi*vida*loca said:


> Some would argue that going to WDW during a pandemic is selfish....period.
> 
> I read this somewhere on the internet “the same people that go to Disney during a pandemic are the same people who will run you over for a tv on Black Friday.”
> 
> do I agree with that? No. But I can see how some think those that go to a theme park during a pandemic are only thinking of themselves.



So  you always view going to WDW as a selfish act?  Because any trip to WDW can spread a virus or bacteria that can kill people.  The virus is everywhere in this country and if you want to live in fear, a trip to the grocery store could be viewed as a selfish act.  You either let the fear cower you or you figure out how to live while taking precautions.  My family's mental health is just as important to me as their physical health.  In times like these you have to do things that address both.  

If my family's upcoming trip to WDW is viewed as selfish by some rando on the internet, so be it.  I see how stressed the last few months have made both my wife and son.  They need this vacation to address their mental health.


----------



## xuxa777

Dentam said:


> I was talking about being in a crowd.  But you knew that already.



Yes I know, that is my question, you can't get out of a crowd, away from any one particular person, in less than 15 minutes in WDW?


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is the nature of the internet, to have that initial take - and I also think people play it forward a lot "*IF* this continues ...."
> 
> but i agree with you 100%



Negativity and Toxicity will continue to spread and grow on the internet as long as we accept it as it just being the nature of the internet. The parallels to what’s going on in the world right now is eerie


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Brianstl said:


> So  you always view going to WDW as a selfish act?  Because any trip to WDW can spread a virus or bacteria that can kill people.  The virus is everywhere in this country and if you want to live in fear, a trip to the grocery store could be viewed as a selfish act.  You either let the fear cower you or you figure out how to live while taking precautions.  My family's mental health is just as important to me as their physical health.  In times like these you have to do things that address both.
> 
> If my family's upcoming trip to WDW is viewed as selfish by some rando on the internet, so be it.  I see how stressed the last few months have made both my wife and son.  They need this vacation to address their mental health.



i don’t think it’s selfish. in my original post I clearly stated “do I agree with that? No.”

But there are people on these boards (not only this forum) who have gone to Disney and think people are selfish for not doing Disney, during this pandemic, “the correct way.”  And there are people on these boards who think Just going to Disney during a pandemic is selfish. So both sides “bashing” each other.

Honestly I’m not that rigid with covid anymore. I go to places, vacation, BBQs, see family and friends, etc. I’m not waiting to live until there is a vaccine. I’m careful about it. I wash my hands, wear a mask when necessary, keep my distance and hope for the best.

We were going to do Disney but won’t until we don’t have to wear masks and once all offerings are available. But if I were to go I’d be ok if social distancing fails at times, I’d be ok if someone wasn’t wearing their mask, I’d be ok if I got stuck in a crowd. I expect it to happen every once in a while during these times. No way can it be done 100% of the time when you have thousands of people at one place at one time. It’s a theme park. And my opinion is if you aren’t ok with that maybe happening, then you shouldn’t be going to a theme park.


----------



## LSUmiss

Dentam said:


> Never said that.   It is a line that is repeated on these boards ad nauseam though.  Look no further than what was posted literally a minute or two after mine.  This country has a mentality of "me, me, me" that gets very tiring.


As is the other “side”, if you will. Don’t go to wdw b/c I am not comfortable with them being open & you may bring the virus home to “ME”.


----------



## leahgoogle

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep any coughs etc don't count in the first 14 minutes 59 seconds. CDC says so.



It's about viral load. One cough by an infected person while masked (especially outside) does not have enough of the virus in it to cause an infection. That is why there are not mass infections from going to the grocery store. One transient person coughing by you in an aisle isn't enough to infect. It has to be prolonged exposure with enough of a viral load which is where the 15 minutes comes from.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep any coughs etc don't count in the first 14 minutes 59 seconds. CDC says so.


Not my rules. If we agree we are opening things based on cdc guidelines, then it is what it is.


----------



## Dentam

xuxa777 said:


> Yes I know, that is my question, you can't get out of a crowd, away from any one particular person, in less than 15 minutes in WDW?



Possibly not if they continue to increase capacity.  Also if you're stuck in an indoor line without an exit in sight and no CM's around  near someone refusing to wear a mask.  In that case the 15 minute guidance goes out the window in my opinion.  It doesn't take 15 minutes for the virus to be transmitted from someone who isn't wearing a mask if they cough or sneeze near you.


----------



## cristen72

anyone know if you can still use the microwaves at the food courts?


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> What? So people socially distance in their own homes? Or when visiting family or friends? Nope.


Still up to the individual. If I am not comfortable with going to wdw then I should not be comfortable with you visiting me when you get back until you have quarantined long enough.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> Did you see the recent video/article of a 70 year old man asking someone in line to create distance?  Albeit not at WDW, but he was dragged out beaten and kicked in the head (and received broken bones for simply asking).  This is while others just watched it.
> 
> I don't know a person's trigger point even at WDW so the risk is not worth it for me.
> 
> ETA: this was in Orlando area


Witnessed two families acting complete fools while we waited for a table at Three Broomsticks last month. Same trigger, one family politely asking for a little space. Sometimes, people really amaze me in the worst way possible.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> Witnessed two families acting complete fools while we waited for a table at Three Broomsticks last month. Same trigger, one family politely asking for a little space. Sometimes, people really amaze me in the worst way possible.


Yep. A few weeks ago, I was eating at a QS at DHS (waiting for the rest of my party to join with their food) and a mother came up to me and asked if her family could join me at my table (I guess there weren’t a lot of other tables available). I politely said I wouldn’t be comfortable since there wouldn’t be six feet and we wouldn’t be wearing masks. Her response was very standoffish and rude. Like I said, there are problems and judgment on both “sides” of this discussion.


----------



## Dentam

sullivan.kscott said:


> Witnessed two families acting complete fools while we waited for a table at Three Broomsticks last month. Same trigger, one family politely asking for a little space. Sometimes, people really amaze me in the worst way possible.



Yeah, I didn't say anything to the two people we encountered on two different days while waiting in indoor lines who weren't wearing masks because you never know how someone will react.  The first was a guy who was arguing the entire time with the woman he was with and cussing at the child with them.  No way am I dealing with someone like that.  I was very uncomfortable though and just kept as much distance between him and us as possible.  No exits in sight or CM's.  I'm getting tested later today before returning to work, which I was always going to do anyway, but people like that are absolutely a risk to others around them.


----------



## rteetz

Mark is back!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305882219018432517


----------



## Dentam

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305882219018432517



Man I love that parade - will be singing that song the rest of the day!  I can definitely see this potentially being a problem with drawing too much of a crowd though.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

LOVE Boo to you. So sad I am not there to experience these fun mini parades. Lucky people going now...jealous...

Definitely will have the song in my head today.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305882219018432517


Best spot to watch the parades  too


----------



## 20yBWDW

Dentam said:


> Possibly not if they continue to increase capacity.  Also if you're stuck in an indoor line without an exit in sight and no CM's around  near someone refusing to wear a mask.  In that case the 15 minute guidance goes out the window in my opinion.  It doesn't take 15 minutes for the virus to be transmitted from someone who isn't wearing a mask if they cough or sneeze near you.



I posted about this about 10 days ago. Trapped in an indoor queue for an hour with a family who did not respect social distancing, removed masks, coughed. No way out without squeezing past them. And, as luck would have it, today I have a headache, burning itchy eyes, and am sneezing. Probably just allergies, but now I am looking at all of this from a much different perspective than I did pre-trip and realizing that it should not have been a question of my comfort level, but of the comfort level of all the people impacted. The Butterfly Effect.


----------



## Sara W

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305882219018432517


Tears to my eyes. We were just there last week, and now I have an even stronger desire to hop in the car for another 7 hour drive. We sing that in my house all year.


----------



## anthony2k7

leahgoogle said:


> It's about viral load. One cough by an infected person while masked (especially outside) does not have enough of the virus in it to cause an infection. That is why there are not mass infections from going to the grocery store. One transient person coughing by you in an aisle isn't enough to infect. It has to be prolonged exposure with enough of a viral load which is where the 15 minutes comes from.


Yeah it is, but there are a lot of different masks out there, many just one layer that won't be providing enough protection to block the virus entirely. So you may get an amount of viral load - less than without a mask true. But still might be enough for you to be asymptomatic - and then your body grows the virus so the next persion you infect isnt so lucky.


----------



## Iowamomof4

tink2424 said:


> I am going to Disney in just over a week.  I know that they aren't doing the package delivery to resorts right now but are they still holding packages at the front of the park until you can pick it up at the end of the day?



Just giving this a bump as I think it got lost in the recent back-and-forth arguments regarding masking/physical distancing/virus spread. I don't have an answer, but hopefully someone who knows will see it and help you out!


----------



## Iowamomof4

cristen72 said:


> anyone know if you can still use the microwaves at the food courts?



I'm pretty sure I read in the Pop Century forum that the microwaves are not available right now.


----------



## indylaw99

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305882219018432517



Apparently I am the perfect example of how Influencers actually work. 

I saw this video earlier today and within 2 hours we are already booking a trip for October. We weren't going to go for Fall Break because I was too worried about what people would say. In fact, we had already cancelled a trip. But Southwest emailed this morning with a 20% discount and then this video came out....and I can't help myself!!! They had me at "Boo to you....." 

It's our first time going to Disney as a family of 3 (oldest now in college). I'm too late to make the ADRs I want. And COVID has everything else turned upside down. I'm both excited and a little unnerved. For me, this is as spontaneous as Disney gets. And I still have over a month. lol


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read in the Pop Century forum that the microwaves are not available right now.


I may or may not be a member of a POP facebook group that may or may not have a microwave they pass from group to group. I am not endorsing that you check it out, nor have I used one, but..that's all lol


----------



## yulilin3

haven't read the pages added to the thread since last night so sorry if I'm being repetitive
Just back from MK, definitely disappointed at the lack of decorations, only the mickey heads on posts and the garlannds on the doors, no unique jack-o-lanterns above the store fronts, no Main Street citizens as pumpkins on Town Square, no halloween topiary at the entrance, my DD kept saying "they better put up all the christmas stuff"
Aside from that the cavalcades were cute, nice to hear the familiar sounds from the parade, they could totally bring the grave diiggers if they wanted to. Caught in one hour the Pooh and friends, Mickey and Friends, Jack Skellington and friends, Villains and Chip and Dale on the raft in their skeleton costumes.
Loved to see so many guests (most of which were visiting CM, lol) all dressed up, streamed a girl with a beautiful Sleeping beauty dress that changes colors just like in the DL parade, streamed her but forgot to get a pic, I did get a pic of these beauties 
I love when guests go all out


got a magic shot and I intended to see if there were more but forgot


had the Constance wedding cake, pumpkin milkshake and the monster burger, all great
looking forward to visiting MK as it, hopefully, gets cooler to see more costumes
A friend of mine that works at MK was told that this is the extent of the decorations, I hope they are wrong


----------



## andyman8

This is just a @yulilin3 appreciation post. You rock! That is all.


----------



## yulilin3

Sara W said:


> Tears to my eyes. We were just there last week, and now I have an even stronger desire to hop in the car for another 7 hour drive. We sing that in my house all year.


yup, I got teary eyed this morning as soon as the music started blasting. Everyone on the stream loved it too, now if we could get more decorations...


----------



## SarahC97

tink2424 said:


> I am going to Disney in just over a week.  I know that they aren't doing the package delivery to resorts right now but are they still holding packages at the front of the park until you can pick it up at the end of the day?


No. They are not doing any package handling right now except if you want to ship something home. They will not hold packages at the front of the park or send them to your resort.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305918364947116032
> Mark is back!


I love seeing CMs with Disney swag. It makes me think that person might really like their job and that just makes me happy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> haven't read the pages added to the thread since last night so sorry if I'm being repetitive
> Just back from MK, definitely disappointed at the lack of decorations, only the mickey heads on posts and the garlannds on the doors, no unique jack-o-lanterns above the store fronts, no Main Street citizens as pumpkins on Town Square, no halloween topiary at the entrance, my DD kept saying "they better put up all the christmas stuff"
> Aside from that the cavalcades were cute, nice to hear the familiar sounds from the parade, they could totally bring the grave diiggers if they wanted to. Caught in one hour the Pooh and friends, Mickey and Friends, Jack Skellington and friends, Villains and Chip and Dale on the raft in their skeleton costumes.
> Loved to see so many guests (most of which were visiting CM, lol) all dressed up, streamed a girl with a beautiful Sleeping beauty dress that changes colors just like in the DL parade, streamed her but forgot to get a pic, I did get a pic of these beauties
> I love when guests go all out
> View attachment 526108
> 
> got a magic shot and I intended to see if there were more but forgot
> View attachment 526109
> 
> had the Constance wedding cake, pumpkin milkshake and the monster burger, all great
> looking forward to visiting MK as it, hopefully, gets cooler to see more costumes
> A friend of mine that works at MK was told that this is the extent of the decorations, I hope they are wrong


Thanks for the report!! (And you missed nothing fwiw. Just lots of back and forth on Covid spacial distancing)


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Don't go near the crowds.  Find another place. Simple. I Watched 2 from frontierland and there was no one there at all


So I just started reading back on the thread
Yes the situation at Town Square was a crazy, when my DD and I saw that we moved up Main Street to the entrance of Casey's and we all had enough space, it's not just Disney that HAS to keep us safe, it's pretty easy to just move to a better spot


----------



## Sara W

indylaw99 said:


> Apparently I am the perfect example of how Influencers actually work.
> 
> I saw this video earlier today and within 2 hours we are already booking a trip for October. We weren't going to go for Fall Break because I was too worried about what people would say. In fact, we had already cancelled a trip. But Southwest emailed this morning with a 20% discount and then this video came out....and I can't help myself!!! They had me at "Boo to you....."
> 
> It's our first time going to Disney as a family of 3 (oldest now in college). I'm too late to make the ADRs I want. And COVID has everything else turned upside down. I'm both excited and a little unnerved. For me, this is as spontaneous as Disney gets. And I still have over a month. lol


The dining reservations tool helped me get all of the reservations I wanted at the times I wanted last week. I usually got the notices a couple of days before my desired reservation day. More down to the wire than I usually like, but kind of thrilling!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I may or may not be a member of a POP facebook group that may or may not have a microwave they pass from group to group. I am not endorsing that you check it out, nor have I used one, but..that's all lol


Best tip ever. I’ll be picking up some popcorn (and Lysol wipes) at Publix and heading over to FB now!  POP in November!


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> I love seeing CMs with Disney swag. It makes me think that person might really like their job and that just makes me happy.


Mark is an absolute Disney nut  glad he's going back to work, it's been a struggle for him and so many others


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> Mark is an absolute Disney nut  glad he's going back to work, it's been a struggle for him and so many others


can I ask where he works? Does this mean more equity members may be called back?


----------



## yulilin3

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> can I ask where he works? Does this mean more equity members may be called back?


He's a Kembe (Savi's experience) he also is a performer at Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular and the host of DPB live streams.


----------



## anthony2k7

DLP reducing its hours even more:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305849759559802881


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they should enforce physical distancing and make people leave the area if their group does not have a spot but I don’t think we’re looking at a wave of anything. People are outdoors & masked. I think they should enforce it because this is a step towards people dropping their guard and thinking “I was one foot from those people at the parade so I’ll stand where I want in this indoor line”.


Wonder if we’ll see 6” markers pop up down the parade routes & Main street for the holiday calvalcades.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Wonder if we’ll see 6” markers pop up down the parade routes & Main street for the holiday calvalcades.


there are markers (green circle spots) along Main Street but not on the hub or town square


----------



## Farro

Woohoo!!! Florida was removed from Chicago's quarantine list!

I mean, I can't go until next Spring, but exciting nonetheless.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> there are markers (green circle spots) along Main Street but not on the hub or town square


Good to know! I didn’t notice them in early August.


----------



## osufeth24

Seems like it's that time of the month again for the fun discussions


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Good to know! I didn’t notice them in early August.


They are fairly recent. Not sure when they were put in but they may not have had them yet then.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Seems like it's that time of the month again for the fun discussions



At least we avoided the m-word debate


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Woohoo!!! Florida was removed from Chicago's quarantine list!
> 
> I mean, I can't go until next Spring, but exciting nonetheless.



Sometimes the idea of just being able to if you want/cam is as exciting as being able to go in itself.

My 14 day quarantine is finally up tomorrow, but I’m awaiting my 3rd test results back before letting myself out. Those should be in tomorrow or Thursday.This wouldn’t have been that tough if it hadn’t been for the gyms in NY reopening while I was in Florida. So its absolutely killed me knowing they were finally open for me to go to, but I couldn’t


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Yeah, I didn't say anything to the two people we encountered on two different days while waiting in indoor lines who weren't wearing masks because you never know how someone will react.  The first was a guy who was arguing the entire time with the woman he was with and cussing at the child with them.  No way am I dealing with someone like that.  I was very uncomfortable though and just kept as much distance between him and us as possible.  No exits in sight or CM's.  I'm getting tested later today before returning to work, which I was always going to do anyway, but people like that are absolutely a risk to others around them.



ugh, that is a tough spot with how they were already acting and being fearful what it could lead to

Not at Disney, but we were in line to get into Ikea last weekend and the group behind us was not wearing their masks properly and not keeping social distance, so I left a gap ahead of me to the rest of my family (to minimize how many of us they were close to) and when others in my family would ask I would passive aggressively say something like "well, the group behind us isn't wearing masks or keeping distance so trying to keep a gap to you"


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305917088138231808


----------



## Mit88

Does Brooke  live down there? I could have sworn her and her husband  lived in the Midwest, but I feel like she’s been at Disney/Universal since the reopening


----------



## TwoMisfits

Dentam said:


> Never said that.   It is a line that is repeated on these boards ad nauseam though.  Look no further than what was posted literally a minute or two after mine.  *This country has a mentality of "me, me, me" that gets very tiring.*



See, having just been diagnosed with something that needs folks to help me out to stay well, I totally see the opposite happening.  Everyone asks what they can do and how they can help.  So, I think most folks just forget or don't notice when they "slip up"; it's not on purpose.

I mean, in my area, my kids joined a new group this year that had an outdoor potluck 2 weeks ago.  Since it was our 1st time, I let everyone know who I was, and that I needed anyone who had been sick lately to let me know or just meet me next time.  To remind everyone, I wore my leukemia shirt.  And at that event, which I admit I kept my mask on and didn't eat, b/c this was a potluck and it was WELL-attended, so I was keeping myself safer...well, folks did everything I'd asked for in email.  Lots came up to talk to me, but gave me a bit of a bubble, no one was freaked by me keeping masked up, and no one minded I didn't eat (I did get a lot of questions about how I found out I was sick and stuff about the disease, but I'm sure I'll get that forever.

TL/DR - with a vacation parade, I'd chalk it up to excitement and not intent - I'm sure if Disney threw down some temporary chalk bubbles and told folks to stay in them, everyone would have...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305917088138231808



So awesome.

We saw them dressed as dinosaurs in Dinoland last trip!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, that is a tough spot with how they were already acting and being fearful what it could lead to
> 
> Not at Disney, but we were in line to get into Ikea last weekend and the group behind us was not wearing their masks properly and not keeping social distance, so I left a gap ahead of me to the rest of my family (to minimize how many of us they were close to) and when others in my family would ask I would passive aggressively say something like "well, the group behind us isn't wearing masks or keeping distance so trying to keep a gap to you"


My wife and I had to set up a “human fence” to stop another family from encroaching in every other family’s space at one of the family raft rides in Aquatica last month. DW may not have been as “passive” aggressive as you


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> See, having just been diagnosed with something that needs folks to help me out to stay well, I totally see the opposite happening.  Everyone asks waht they can do and how they can help.  So, I think most folks just forget or don't notice when they "slip up"; it's not on purpose.
> 
> I mean, in my area, my kids joined a new group this year that had an outdoor potluck 2 weeks ago.  Since it was our 1st time, I let everyone know who I was, and that I needed anyone who had been sick lately to let me know or just meet me next time.  To remind everyone, I wore my leukemia shirt.  And at that event, which I admit I kept my mask on and didn't eat, b/c this was a potluck and it was WELL-attended, so I was keeping myself safer...well, folks did everything I'd asked for in email.  Lots came up to talk to me, but gave me a bit of a bubble, no one was freaked by me keeping masked up, and no one minded I didn't eat (I did get a lot of questions about how I found out I was sick and stuff about the disease, but I'm sure I'll get that forever.
> 
> TL/DR - *with a vacation parade, I'd chalk it up to excitement and not intent - I'm sure if Disney through down some temporary chalk bubbles and told folks to stay in them, everyone would have...*



I was going to make that point too, but figured best not to.

I agree that I don't think people were purposely being selfish. I think they saw Jack Skellington coming down Main Street in a cavalcade and got excited and forgot themselves!

That's my point about YOU (general) need to be watching out for YOU because moments/situations like the parade will happen. There can't be 100% control all the time. 

I'm sure we will see bigger street markings soon.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> They are fairly recent. Not sure when they were put in but they may not have had them yet then.


Yeah probably a couple of weeks ago


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I was going to make that point too, but figured best not to.
> 
> I agree that I don't think people were purposely being selfish. I think they saw Jack Skellington coming down Main Street in a cavalcade and got excited and forgot themselves!
> 
> That's my point about YOU (general) need to be watching out for YOU because moments/situations like the parade will happen. Then they will most likely be addressed.


Agree that people aren’t as selfish as they are just not self-aware. And it’s not an age thing, ‘cause I’ve had an equal number of self-unaware septuagenarians as I have teens/twenties in my space these pst few months


----------



## teach22180

yulilin3 said:


> yup, I got teary eyed this morning as soon as the music started blasting. Everyone on the stream loved it too, now if we could get more decorations...


I've been reading folks upset about the crowding during the cavalcades. I was watching your live stream this morning and wanted to point out that there are dots on the ground and people telling everyone to stay on the dot. Also lots of CMs with 6' distancing signs. I was going to post that you found a better more empty spot when you went down closer to the castle.
I love the magic shot!
ETA Oops everyone mentioned the dots. Sorry!


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agree that people aren’t as selfish as they are just not self-aware. And it’s not an age thing, ‘cause I’ve had an equal number of self-unaware septuagenarians as I have teens/twenties in my space these pst few months


As i was on main street waiting for the cavalcade a lady stepped right next to us,  my daughter immediately took steps away from her,  she turned and said "oh im sorry im blocking your view" very nicely,  I said "no,  your getting too close to us" it's funny how the brain works


----------



## Marthasor

Mit88 said:


> Sometimes the idea of just being able to if you want/cam is as exciting as being able to go in itself.
> 
> My 14 day quarantine is finally up tomorrow, but I’m awaiting my 3rd test results back before letting myself out. Those should be in tomorrow or Thursday.This wouldn’t have been that tough if it hadn’t been for the gyms in NY reopening while I was in Florida. So its absolutely killed me knowing they were finally open for me to go to, but I couldn’t



Yup!  CA was taken off the CT travel ban list today (It was taken off NY's too!) and I immediately priced out a trip to DL for December even though it isn't even open yet, LOL!  I just couldn't believe I CAN GO to CA now!!!  Seeing more states come off these travel advisory lists is just very encouraging.


----------



## anthony2k7

Rteetz, presumably we're not allowed to post the bugs life rant guy video as its hosted at the place we can't mention?


----------



## Mit88

Found on Disneyland tram route. Reservations coming to Disneyland/DCA, if that wasn’t already obvious


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Rteetz, presumably we're not allowed to post the bugs life rant guy video as its hosted at the place we can't mention?


I wondered how long this would take!  “Florida man strikes again!”  
I’m surprised there haven’t been more fools pulling this type of stunt in all of Central FL’s attractions. Not that it’s unique. There have been plenty of stories of this behavior all over the US. I’m glad it was dealt with swiftly and decisively - like the family at EPCOT. WDW continues to follow their own rules, and that’s a good thing.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 526130
> 
> 
> 
> Found on Disneyland tram route. Reservations coming to Disneyland/DCA, if that wasn’t already obvious


I just wonder if, due to geography, hopping at DLR will be allowed akin to UOR. Other than that, I expect consistency for all US customers across the parks.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> I wondered how long this would take!  “Florida man strikes again!”
> I’m surprised there haven’t been more fools pulling this type of stunt in all of Central FL’s attractions. Not that it’s unique. There have been plenty of stories of this behavior all over the US. I’m glad it was dealt with swiftly and decisively - like the family at EPCOT. WDW continues to follow their own rules, and that’s a good thing.



Great example of Disney enforcing rules!


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> I just wonder if, due to geography, hopping at DLR will be allowed akin to UOR. Other than that, I expect consistency for all US customers across the parks.



Personally, I think it’ll be allowed. Not based on anything other than my opinion. The only problem I envision would be that DLR is a very, very popular locals park and it’s suggested that they’re going to book to capacity for at least the first few weeks. It’s tough to allow park hopping when you’re at capacity at both parks, especially if people that want to go, can’t because of the capacity limits being filled and you’re allowing guests to go to both parks. So maybe at first it’s separated and park hopping is allowed to come back when the demand slows a little, or capacity rises


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Coming to this thread with an unusual amount of unread pages is like an adult version of a blind bag. Did something major get announced? Did something crazy happen? Did someone say they don’t wanna wear a mask? Keep scrolling to find out!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Coming to this thread with an unusual amount of unread pages is like an adult version of a blind bag. Did something major get announced? Did something crazy happen? Did someone say they don’t wanna wear a mask? Keep scrolling to find out!


All of the above!  Welcome to today!


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> I just wonder if, due to geography, hopping at DLR will be allowed akin to UOR. Other than that, I expect consistency for all US customers across the parks.


I wonder too! We have a few DPs of people having MaxPass removed when they rebooked trips but so far people are not having park hopping removed.

PH is much more practical at DLR and serves to keep people in the parks longer, when you’re done with one you just hop to the other. It also can keep people eating in the parks vs DTD as if you don’t like the options in one park you have everything in the other park open. I wonder if it might help accommodate more AP holders? Instead of having to reserve Sat & Sun to hit your favorites in each park you can do it in just one day.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> At least we avoided the m-word debate



*M*agic Carpets of Aladdin? What’s there to debate? Its an amazing feat of imagineering, everyone agrees


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Great example of Disney enforcing rules!



yeah, I think what this did was paint Disney in a positive light, which is probably not what this individual was going for


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think what this did was paint Disney in a positive light, which is probably not what this individual was going for


Exactly. I’m sure there are a few reactions along the lines of “oh, they’re still serious about their restrictions?  AND I can buy a poisoned apple?  Book me for next month!”
We knew we’d be back, and have had Thanksgiving on the books in a wait and see pattern. But we added a day for HS back in August after we saw accounts here and elsewhere about just how well Disney (and the other area major parks) are navigating all of the crazy they’re dealing with.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> *M*agic Carpets of Aladdin? What’s there to debate? Its an amazing feat of imagineering, everyone agrees


That’s why it’s a dead debate!  The deniers at this point just look foolish ...


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think what this did was paint Disney in a positive light, which is probably not what this individual was going for



Wish I knew where to find what everyone is seeing, but I have an idea what it's about.  I know doing a search comes up with various results, including some young mom ranting about childless millennials at the parks (quite entertaining) and don't get me started on the "Florida Man strikes again".



DGsAtBLT said:


> Coming to this thread with an unusual amount of unread pages is like an adult version of a blind bag. Did something major get announced? Did something crazy happen? Did someone say they don’t wanna wear a mask? Keep scrolling to find out!



Not sure, but I think someone started a rumor concerning installing ground tasers to keep folks distanced.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> Not sure, but I think someone started a rumor concerning installing ground tasers to keep folks distanced.



And I stand by that rumor


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> And I stand by that rumor



I'll all for it if it will charge up my phone too.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> I'll all for it if it will charge up my phone too.


If it’s Qi enabled, yes. So also good for your AirPods or similar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Rteetz, presumably we're not allowed to post the bugs life rant guy video as its hosted at the place we can't mention?



just saw the full video and his comments for why he did it ... apparently it is due to China owning 57% of the Disney corporation and he went there to speak to someone about this and they wouldn't let him speak to anyone even when wearing his mask ... and guess this was the appropriate next step


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw the full video and his comments for why he did it ... apparently it is due to China owning 57% of the Disney corporation and he went there to speak to someone about this and they wouldn't let him speak to anyone even when wearing his mask ... and guess this was the appropriate next step



i saw that.. I'm not sure he's okay. He seems off and I'm not comfortable laughing at him. (Not that you are laughing, i just happened to quote you)


----------



## Disney Bobby

I agree.  Maybe a tad bit of schizophrenia going on there.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I think he just wants Facebook views, but I am very cynical these days.


----------



## Jrb1979

Posted by The VisionarySoul on WDWmagic. An update on the projects at WDW

*MK:*
TRON - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
Tomorrowland Redo - Infinitely Delayed
Stitch Replacement - Infinitely Delayed
Splash Mountain Redo - The Princess and the Frog theme was rejected by OLC. Since WDW's redo was dependent on this, if the OLC decides an alternate theme is more appropriate, that will be what Florida gets. This project is infinitely delayed.
*Epcot:*
Guardians - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
Poppins - Cancelled
Space Restaurant - Interior 99% Complete, waiting for staffing and approvals, 3rd party
Play - Value Engineered - timeline delayed by 5 months
Event Platform Space and Biergarden - Cancelled, but replacement project in works. No timeline.
Wakanda - Infinitely Delayed, then talked about again recently. Not sure on status now
Brazil - Infinitely Delayed
Coco- Value Engineered, timeline delayed - unknown ETA
Moana - Major changes planned
Mouse Gear - timeline delayed by 4 months
Central Plaza - timeline accelerated by 1 month
Entrance Plaza - LOOK, PYLONS!
SSE - Infinitely Delayed
Ratatouille - No changes, timeline delayed by 8 months
*HS:*
Galaxy's Edge Interactive Phase II - Infinitely Delayed.. enjoy that Sims game in the meantime
Rapunzel Show - Major changes, Infinitely Delayed
Toy Story Restaurant- Value Engineered, timeline delayed by 8 months
Star Wars Hotel - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
*AK:*
Indy Project - Cancelled
Pandora Expansion - Infinitely Delayed
Planet Watch Reversion to Conservation Station - Infinitely Delayed
Club 33 - 99% complete, waiting for final approvals
Zootopia - NEVER WAS A THING, STOP THINKING IT BELONGS IN AK, IT DOESN'T
*Polynesian:*
Moana Theme - Value Engineered to be a slight update
*Reflections:*
Hotel is Cancelled, new project with take its place in the future


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Haven’t (and likely won’t) watch the video(s), but the accounts definitely describe someone who is “off.”  Something has caused him to either snap or come off his meds if he was on them. Hopefully he can get the help he needs.
Either way, glad to see uniformed and plain clothes security step in and neutralize the situation safely.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Posted by The VisionarySoul on WDWmagic. An update on the projects at WDW
> 
> *MK:*
> TRON - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Tomorrowland Redo - Infinitely Delayed
> Stitch Replacement - Infinitely Delayed
> Splash Mountain Redo - The Princess and the Frog theme was rejected by OLC. Since WDW's redo was dependent on this, if the OLC decides an alternate theme is more appropriate, that will be what Florida gets. This project is infinitely delayed.
> *Epcot:*
> Guardians - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Poppins - Cancelled
> Space Restaurant - Interior 99% Complete, waiting for staffing and approvals, 3rd party
> Play - Value Engineered - timeline delayed by 5 months
> Event Platform Space and Biergarden - Cancelled, but replacement project in works. No timeline.
> Wakanda - Infinitely Delayed, then talked about again recently. Not sure on status now
> Brazil - Infinitely Delayed
> Coco- Value Engineered, timeline delayed - unknown ETA
> Moana - Major changes planned
> Mouse Gear - timeline delayed by 4 months
> Central Plaza - timeline accelerated by 1 month
> Entrance Plaza - LOOK, PYLONS!
> SSE - Infinitely Delayed
> Ratatouille - No changes, timeline delayed by 8 months
> *HS:*
> Galaxy's Edge Interactive Phase II - Infinitely Delayed.. enjoy that Sims game in the meantime
> Rapunzel Show - Major changes, Infinitely Delayed
> Toy Story Restaurant- Value Engineered, timeline delayed by 8 months
> Star Wars Hotel - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> *AK:*
> Indy Project - Cancelled
> Pandora Expansion - Infinitely Delayed
> Planet Watch Reversion to Conservation Station - Infinitely Delayed
> Club 33 - 99% complete, waiting for final approvals
> Zootopia - NEVER WAS A THING, STOP THINKING IT BELONGS IN AK, IT DOESN'T
> *Polynesian:*
> Moana Theme - Value Engineered to be a slight update
> *Reflections:*
> Hotel is Cancelled, new project with take its place in the future



Yay! Something to chew on...

I didn't even realize some of these projects were even on the table, so I guess I'm okay with them being off the table...

So what is an 8 month delay for Rat? Should have opened May/June of 2020, so December/January maybe?


----------



## 20yBWDW

Farro said:


> i saw that.. I'm not sure he's okay. He seems off and I'm not comfortable laughing at him. (Not that you are laughing, i just happened to quote you)



I agree with this. He seemed sincere and passionate, but veering into not quite rational at times. Granted, I did not watch the whole thing, but I opened it expecting a few laughs and after watching some bits, think something softer like compassion or concern is the more appropriate response.


----------



## Farro

20yBWDW said:


> I agree with this. He seemed sincere and passionate, but veering into not quite rational at times. Granted, I did not watch the whole thing, but I opened it expecting a few laughs and after watching some bits, think something softer like compassion or concern is the more appropriate response.



Just for the record, I dont think anyone here meant to make fun of him.


----------



## Disney Bobby

Jrb1979 said:


> Posted by The VisionarySoul on WDWmagic. An update on the projects at WDW
> 
> *MK:*
> Splash Mountain Redo - The Princess and the Frog theme was rejected by OLC. Since WDW's redo was dependent on this, if the OLC decides an alternate theme is more appropriate, that will be what Florida gets. This project is infinitely delayed.
> 
> *Epcot:*
> Space Restaurant - Interior 99% Complete, waiting for staffing and approvals, 3rd party
> SSE - Infinitely Delayed
> 
> *Polynesian:*
> Moana Theme - Value Engineered to be a slight update
> *Reflections:*
> Hotel is Cancelled, new project with take its place in the future



Hooray!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

OLC?


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> Yay! Something to chew on...
> 
> I didn't even realize some of these projects were even on the table, so I guess I'm okay with them being off the table...
> 
> So what is an 8 month delay for Rat? Should have opened May/June of 2020, so December/January maybe?



Yeah what was original Rat opening?  Was it July?

I guess now Spring time we might be looking at.

Also NEW PROJECT where Reflections was suppose to go? hmmm...........interesting


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Yay! Something to chew on...
> 
> I didn't even realize some of these projects were even on the table, so I guess I'm okay with them being off the table...
> 
> So what is an 8 month delay for Rat? Should have opened May/June of 2020, so December/January maybe?


I have a bad feeling you're being overly optimistic about Rat   However, not even sure how credible this report is, might be total conjecture for all I know.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> I have a bad feeling you're being overly optimistic about Rat   However, not even sure how credible this report is, might be total conjecture for all I know.



It HAS to be open by March at the latest. Inexcusable otherwise.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jrb1979 said:


> Posted by The VisionarySoul on WDWmagic. An update on the projects at WDW
> 
> *MK:*
> TRON - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Tomorrowland Redo - Infinitely Delayed
> Stitch Replacement - Infinitely Delayed
> Splash Mountain Redo - The Princess and the Frog theme was rejected by OLC. Since WDW's redo was dependent on this, if the OLC decides an alternate theme is more appropriate, that will be what Florida gets. This project is infinitely delayed.
> *Epcot:*
> Guardians - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Poppins - Cancelled
> Space Restaurant - Interior 99% Complete, waiting for staffing and approvals, 3rd party
> Play - Value Engineered - timeline delayed by 5 months
> Event Platform Space and Biergarden - Cancelled, but replacement project in works. No timeline.
> Wakanda - Infinitely Delayed, then talked about again recently. Not sure on status now
> Brazil - Infinitely Delayed
> Coco- Value Engineered, timeline delayed - unknown ETA
> Moana - Major changes planned
> Mouse Gear - timeline delayed by 4 months
> Central Plaza - timeline accelerated by 1 month
> Entrance Plaza - LOOK, PYLONS!
> SSE - Infinitely Delayed
> Ratatouille - No changes, timeline delayed by 8 months
> *HS:*
> Galaxy's Edge Interactive Phase II - Infinitely Delayed.. enjoy that Sims game in the meantime
> Rapunzel Show - Major changes, Infinitely Delayed
> Toy Story Restaurant- Value Engineered, timeline delayed by 8 months
> Star Wars Hotel - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> *AK:*
> Indy Project - Cancelled
> Pandora Expansion - Infinitely Delayed
> Planet Watch Reversion to Conservation Station - Infinitely Delayed
> Club 33 - 99% complete, waiting for final approvals
> Zootopia - NEVER WAS A THING, STOP THINKING IT BELONGS IN AK, IT DOESN'T
> *Polynesian:*
> Moana Theme - Value Engineered to be a slight update
> *Reflections:*
> Hotel is Cancelled, new project with take its place in the future


Woah a lot to consider here. Space 220 could have a holiday open if they deem demand is there. Ratatouille as well. 

Does the Princess and the frog theme reject mean the theme itself, or the ride concept under that theme?

So many infinitely delayed...wonder how many will become cancelled as time goes on. And Value engineered sounds like a bunch of half a** stuff will be coming down the pipeline.

Poly is closing for quite a while for it to be only a slight update.


----------



## etapi

SaintsManiac said:


> OLC?


Oriental Land Company, which owns and operates Disney Tokyo Resort. This is the first I had heard of the Splash Mountain renovation in WDW being contingent on Disney Tokyo.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> It HAS to be open by March at the latest. Inexcusable otherwise.


No No, Christmas week!!!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> It HAS to be open by March at the latest. Inexcusable otherwise.


Maybe it needs a new floor like the paris one did not long after opening!? (Joking.... iv no idea what the delay at epcot could be for really).


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Posted by The VisionarySoul on WDWmagic. An update on the projects at WDW
> 
> *MK:*
> TRON - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Tomorrowland Redo - Infinitely Delayed
> Stitch Replacement - Infinitely Delayed
> Splash Mountain Redo - The Princess and the Frog theme was rejected by OLC. Since WDW's redo was dependent on this, if the OLC decides an alternate theme is more appropriate, that will be what Florida gets. This project is infinitely delayed.
> *Epcot:*
> Guardians - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> Poppins - Cancelled
> Space Restaurant - Interior 99% Complete, waiting for staffing and approvals, 3rd party
> Play - Value Engineered - timeline delayed by 5 months
> Event Platform Space and Biergarden - Cancelled, but replacement project in works. No timeline.
> Wakanda - Infinitely Delayed, then talked about again recently. Not sure on status now
> Brazil - Infinitely Delayed
> Coco- Value Engineered, timeline delayed - unknown ETA
> Moana - Major changes planned
> Mouse Gear - timeline delayed by 4 months
> Central Plaza - timeline accelerated by 1 month
> Entrance Plaza - LOOK, PYLONS!
> SSE - Infinitely Delayed
> Ratatouille - No changes, timeline delayed by 8 months
> *HS:*
> Galaxy's Edge Interactive Phase II - Infinitely Delayed.. enjoy that Sims game in the meantime
> Rapunzel Show - Major changes, Infinitely Delayed
> Toy Story Restaurant- Value Engineered, timeline delayed by 8 months
> Star Wars Hotel - No changes, timeline delayed by 5 months
> *AK:*
> Indy Project - Cancelled
> Pandora Expansion - Infinitely Delayed
> Planet Watch Reversion to Conservation Station - Infinitely Delayed
> Club 33 - 99% complete, waiting for final approvals
> Zootopia - NEVER WAS A THING, STOP THINKING IT BELONGS IN AK, IT DOESN'T
> *Polynesian:*
> Moana Theme - Value Engineered to be a slight update
> *Reflections:*
> Hotel is Cancelled, new project with take its place in the future




But when are EPCOT and Animal Kingdom closing for 2 days a week that was posted at WDWMagic last month? Still waiting on that slam dunk rumor to come true


----------



## rteetz

Removed the video due to content. I’ll allow comments to stay.


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> So if there is an "escape" route does that mean the risk is negligible?  I don't think so.


If everyone is wearing masks and they’re outside, then yes the risk is negligible


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> I must have missed the news where masks meant social distancing was cancelled.


The general guidance is to wear a mask when 6 ft of distancing is not possible.  Disney is doing both.  Get off your high horse.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> But when are EPCOT and Animal Kingdom closing for 2 days a week that was posted at WDWMagic last month? Still waiting on that slam dunk rumor to come true


"Soon"...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Lol @ stop thinking Zootopia belongs in AK. AMEN!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Yay! Something to chew on...
> 
> I didn't even realize some of these projects were even on the table, so I guess I'm okay with them being off the table...
> 
> So what is an 8 month delay for Rat? Should have opened May/June of 2020, so December/January maybe?



That would be the case based on that. Others have said it will be complete in October. I think a lot just rides on when they want to open it.



Spridell said:


> Yeah what was original Rat opening?  Was it July?
> 
> I guess now Spring time we might be looking at.
> 
> Also NEW PROJECT where Reflections was suppose to go? hmmm...........interesting



The River Country site has been a hotel plot for a long time. I would not be surprised for them to revisit it down the line.



hereforthechurros said:


> Woah a lot to consider here. Space 220 could have a holiday open if they deem demand is there. Ratatouille as well.
> 
> Does the Princess and the frog theme reject mean the theme itself, or the ride concept under that theme?
> 
> So many infinitely delayed...wonder how many will become cancelled as time goes on. And Value engineered sounds like a bunch of half a** stuff will be coming down the pipeline.
> 
> Poly is closing for quite a while for it to be only a slight update.



Theme for PatF. Tokyo doesn’t want the rethemed at all. If they are presented with a project that they do like they may go forward with it tho.

Poly room update is a normal room update like all resorts get just with Moana touches. Doing it while closed should help them expedite a bit.



Mit88 said:


> But when are EPCOT and Animal Kingdom closing for 2 days a week that was posted at WDWMagic last month? Still waiting on that slam dunk rumor to come true



That poster is no longer there or here [/QUOTE]


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol @ stop thinking Zootopia belongs in AK. AMEN!


Epcot then? There must be somewhere for this IP!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I’m still super bummed Epcot is getting the majorly scaled down version of what was planned. Stupid pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> Epcot then? There must be somewhere for this IP!



World Showcase feels like a good fit.

ETA - Sarcasm incase that was not clear, lol.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Epcot then? There must be somewhere for this IP!


DHS or just not at WDW. Certainly not AK.


----------



## Eric Smith

tink2424 said:


> I am going to Disney in just over a week.  I know that they aren't doing the package delivery to resorts right now but are they still holding packages at the front of the park until you can pick it up at the end of the day?


I don’t believe they’re doing either thing right now.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> DHS or just not at WDW. Certainly not AK.



I feel like they could do at least a ride based on it. It could be the train she takes,  it can be 3D or something and you can ride through all the different regions of Zootopia. Like a Flights of Passage type ride but on a train...i loved that part of movie.

I dont really know where to put it, but I like my idea!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I feel like they could do at least a ride based on it. It could be the train she takes,  it can be 3D or something and you can ride through all the different regions of Zootopia. Like a Flights of Passage type ride but on a train...i loved that part of movie.
> 
> I dont really know where to put it, but I like my idea!


We don’t really know what the Shanghai ride will be yet but I wouldn’t be surprised if some aspects of what you said are in that.


----------



## jpeterson

hereforthechurros said:


> So many infinitely delayed...wonder how many will become cancelled as time goes on. And Value engineered sounds like a bunch of half a** stuff will be coming down the pipeline.


What bothered me most was the phrase "infinitely delayed" when I assume he meant indefinitely delayed.  Infinitely delayed would be quite the delay.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I feel like they could do at least a ride based on it. It could be the train she takes,  it can be 3D or something and you can ride through all the different regions of Zootopia. Like a Flights of Passage type ride but on a train...i loved that part of movie.



I cannot in good conscience - she says dramatically - root for any attraction based on IP at this point (except any additional CoA they would like to construct of course).  Old school Imagineering creativity please!

But you’re right, there’s probably a lot they could do with that movie.


----------



## Brianstl

Well if Rat is delayed 8 months it isn’t because of construction delays.  They have already been testing the ride.  Basically from what I understand the only things left right now are some minor cosmetic work and training the people that will staff it, unless something has gone really wrong with the ride testing.


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> OLC?


Oriental Land Company.  They own the Tokyo parks.


----------



## Jrb1979

As long as they never put Wakanda in World Showcase. Hope it is indefinitely delayed.


----------



## Eric Smith

etapi said:


> Oriental Land Company, which owns and operates Disney Tokyo Resort. This is the first I had heard of the Splash Mountain renovation in WDW being contingent on Disney Tokyo.


It’s the exact same ride, so it does make some sense that Disney would want to theme them the same way.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I cannot in good conscience - she says dramatically - root for any attraction based on IP at this point (except any additional CoA they would like to construct of course).  Old school Imagineering creativity please!
> 
> But you’re right, there’s probably a lot they could do with that movie.



Some IP I'm like, get outta here!!!!!!

Some IP  I'm like, ooh, I'd go on that...


----------



## Spridell

Do you think they will wait to open some of these attractions until the rumored paid FP?

That would be good marketing for it.


----------



## osufeth24

Dunno if discussed but was looking at Hours, and for the 26th Epcot and AK have been extended one hour (Epcot 11-8) ) (AK 9-6)

Seems like their recognizing busier times on weekends


----------



## Mit88

Black Panther in Animal Kingdom literally makes 0 sense. The only animals used in the movie are engineered rhino’s and panthers in the astral plain. The closest tie to animals begins and ends with the name of the movie and character. It does however make sense for Epcot, but I hope they never do it. They should save the real Marvel stuff (not just guardians) for the 5th gate that will eventually come in 10-75 years


----------



## gottalovepluto

etapi said:


> Oriental Land Company, which owns and operates Disney Tokyo Resort. This is the first I had heard of the Splash Mountain renovation in WDW being contingent on Disney Tokyo.


Hahahaha... they’re supposedly retheming this to address the American cultural climate- Princess & Frog would never fly in Japan. If this is contingent on Japanese approval they never should have announced it.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Why wouldn’t Zootopia work in Animal Kingdom? It’s a great movie!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Black Panther in Animal Kingdom literally makes 0 sense. The only animals used in the movie are engineered rhino’s and panthers in the astral plain. The closest tie to animals begins and ends with the name of the movie and character. It does however make sense for Epcot, but I hope they never do it. They should save the real Marvel stuff (not just guardians) for the 5th gate that will eventually come in 10-75 years


Black Panther in AK sounds like the worst idea ever. I just... omg NO. EP or DHS? Fine.

Do they even have rights to Black Panther on East Coast?


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> just saw the full video and his comments for why he did it ... apparently it is due to China owning 57% of the Disney corporation and he went there to speak to someone about this and they wouldn't let him speak to anyone even when wearing his mask ... and guess this was the appropriate next step


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> Black Panther in AK sounds like the worst idea ever. I just... omg NO. EP or DHS? Fine.
> 
> Do they even have rights to Black Panther on East Coast?



I think, but I remember being some discussion if they actually did or not


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Black Panther in AK sounds like the worst idea ever. I just... omg NO. EP or DHS? Fine.
> 
> Do they even have rights to Black Panther on East Coast?



I don't think they can use the character Black Panther as he was officially part of the Avengers at one point in the comics which is part of the restriction of the contract.  BUT not clear if they could use Wakanda separate from the actual character


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they can use the character Black Panther as he was officially part of the Avengers at one point in the comics which is part of the restriction of the contract.  BUT not clear if they could use Wakanda separate from the actual character



Didn’t they have him meeting at DHS when the movie came out?


----------



## cristen72

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read in the Pop Century forum that the microwaves are not available right now.



Well that’s inconvenient for a lot of people.   I understand why, but I always see those microwaves in use, between baby bottle warmers, popcorn, leftover pizza...

Wonder how many people bring their own?


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Didn’t they have him meeting at DHS when the movie came out?


No, not here


----------



## rteetz

Eeyore daily said:


> Why wouldn’t Zootopia work in Animal Kingdom? It’s a great movie!


The animals act as people and it has nothing to do with conservation.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Jrb1979 said:


> As long as they never put Wakanda in World Showcase. Hope it is indefinitely delayed.



I could see this as a buffer attraction between the future and the world, so not technically in either place - there in EPCOT, it would be brilliant - leaving "tomorrow" for the rest of the world...


----------



## rteetz

Dockside margaritas is back open at Disney Springs


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

sullivan.kscott said:


> My wife and I had to set up a “human fence” to stop another family from encroaching in every other family’s space at one of the family raft rides in Aquatica last month. DW may not have been as “passive” aggressive as you






etapi said:


> Oriental Land Company, which owns and operates Disney Tokyo Resort. This is the first I had heard of the Splash Mountain renovation in WDW being contingent on Disney Tokyo.



If WDW ends up scrapping the re-theme, I sure wouldn't want to be these people with a garage full of merch.





jpeterson said:


> What bothered me most was the phrase "infinitely delayed" when I assume he meant indefinitely delayed.  Infinitely delayed would be quite the delay.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> If everyone is wearing masks and they’re outside, then yes the risk is negligible



Sounds like two (2) hypothetical situations.  I'll play the odds.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol @ stop thinking Zootopia belongs in AK. AMEN!





rteetz said:


> The animals act as people and it has nothing to do with conservation.


Fuh real. Anthropomorphic animals as a whole land just because it’s a great movie is a sure fire way to ruin a beautiful park. 
Pandora/Avatar at least has a general conservation theme behind it. Even the Indiana Jones talk kinda rubs me the wrong way, as he’s an archeological expert and not geological. But that at least fits the existing the of the area with the dig site, etc


----------



## MrsBooch

Wow - the last bunch of pages have been... a lot of not a lot. 

Aside from Dockside Margs being open.

And some decorations being up in MK.

Is that about it?


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> Sounds like two (2) hypothetical situations.  I'll play the odds.


Well, they were obviously outside in that picture and everyone I could see had a mask on.  Not so hypothetical


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> Wow - the last bunch of pages have been... a lot of not a lot.
> 
> Aside from Dockside Margs being open.
> 
> And some decorations being up in MK.
> 
> Is that about it?


And some rumors about project timelines but yep.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Black Panther in AK sounds like the worst idea ever. I just... omg NO. EP or DHS? Fine.
> 
> Do they even have rights to Black Panther on East Coast?



I don’t believe they do, but if I were a betting man, it’s only a matter of time before Disney and Universal strike a deal, unless Universal wants to completely retheme Springfield in a few years which they spent a lot of money on


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> I don’t believe they do, but if I were a betting man, it’s only a matter of time before Disney and Universal strike a deal, unless Universal wants to completely retheme Springfield in a few years which they spent a lot of money on



Do we know what deal they have on Springfield (ie - is it as iron-clad as the Marvel one?)


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> Do we know what deal they have on Springfield (ie - is it as iron-clad as the Marvel one?)



Expires in 2028. 20 year deal


----------



## Mit88

To add. Disney did not plan out an idea like Avengers campuses placed at one park in every Disney resort if they weren’t confident that eventually they’d get their hands on the rights again to put in their most popular resort in the world.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Expires in 2028. 20 year deal


I would argue that Marvel on the East coast is more valuable to Comcast than the Simpsons.


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> I would argue that Marvel on the East coast is more valuable to Comcast than the Simpsons.



They don’t see any merchandise revenue from Marvel. I believe it all goes to Disney. The land sits there just to purely eat guests. Now don’t get me wrong, I still love Superhero Island, and Spider-Man is one of the best rides in Orlando, if not the country. But how often does it even generate long waits? The last 3 or 4 times I’ve been to IOA it’s been a 5 minute wait.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> No, not here



Thanks I looked on YouTube and saw it was DCA that had the warriors meeting. I knew I saw something somewhere!


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> They don’t see any merchandise revenue from Marvel. I believe it all goes to Disney. The land sits there just to purely eat guests. Now don’t get me wrong, I still love Superhero Island, and Spider-Man is one of the best rides in Orlando, if not the country. But how often does it even generate long waits? The last 3 or 4 times I’ve been to IOA it’s been a 5 minute wait.



You must time it well because I see it plus 30 a lot


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> You must time it well because I see it plus 30 a lot



Well I should have added that two of those times were of course 2 weeks ago where nothing at either park was over 5 minutes other than Hulk, which was consistently 60+ minutes and Hargirds at 15-30, and the other time being so soon after Irma that there was still debris on the walkway between Cabana Bay and City walk and it was the first night of HHN so people were either at the other park, or not going to the parks before the event started . So my experiences have been skewed outside of 1 or 2 of the additional times


----------



## gottalovepluto

—

Edit: self censored, getting waaaay off topic


----------



## twinmom13

We visited MK today and it was fantastic. They let people in at 8:30. Crowds were better than at HS yesterday until this afternoon, other than the hub. The new Halloween offerings seemed to bring out more bloggers than I knew existed, so all day at any given time there were dozens of people recording/streaming from the hub. Wait times were manageable most of the day. We were able to ride 23 rides today, in addition to lunch and snack breaks.

Masks and distancing were both great, better than on Saturday. I only saw one family blatantly ignoring the rules, with mom, dad, and kid all standing in line at BTMR sans masks.

It was great seeing all the costumes, although some of them looked horribly uncomfortable. It was blazing hot. Hats off to the guy wearing full length black robes. I don’t know how he didn’t melt into a puddle. Oddly enough, crowding seemed the worst during the hottest part of the day. Crowds and wait times dropped off dramatically during the last hour of the day.

A few thoughts from our trip, since we are leaving tomorrow: The cavalcades were amazing. I did not see anyone staking out the parade routes for them. Crowds did form whenever they appeared, but dissipated just as quickly. Each cavalcade at MK is only one character in front, one float, and one character or group of dancers on foot behind, so it does not last long. They seemed longer at HS, sometimes 2 cars and several walking characters. AK mostly used boats, and drew less of a crowd.

They really ought to have someone at each relaxation station selling ice cold water and personal fans. They could rake it in. Did I mention it was hot? I didn’t realize my face could sweat so much. Thank you to everyone on this board who recommended disposable masks and plenty of backups. Changing a hot wet mask for a nice fresh one regularly feels amazing.

The crowds were definitely higher than I was hoping for, but even with the reduced hours, we were able to everything we wanted to do. Really, the shortened hours were nice for us because it forced us not to overdo.

A big thank you to everyone on this board. I have read and enjoyed all of the past 2829 pages, and the information herein definitely helped me plan and execute this trip. Thank you so much!


----------



## twinmom13

One more thing I forgot to mention: the cleaning cycles today on Splash were not continuous. I noticed while we were waiting in line that we stopped moving for about 10 minutes. I figured it was a cleaning cycle, but then when we were two groups from the front, they stopped again. They only stopped for five minutes that time, cleaning probably a dozen boats before starting loading again. I noticed them doing this one other time later in the day, just cleaning a few boats that time. I think they were doing a few at a time periodically all day rather than stopping for a full cleaning cycle every two hours. It was nice because it spread the impact out.


----------



## Dis_Fan

Mit88 said:


> I don’t believe they do, but if I were a betting man, it’s only a matter of time before Disney and Universal strike a deal, unless Universal wants to completely retheme Springfield in a few years which they spent a lot of money on



Wildy off topic but:

Universal gives Disney Marvel for Simpsons, Indiana Jones and some Fox animated properties

Disney gets to Marvelize Disney World to its hearts content and Universal get to expand Springfield and add rides, turn Lost Continent to Indiana Jones and the Lost Continent, and add Ice Age to there parks (turn Toon Lagoon to a frozen, no pun intended, land).


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they can use the character Black Panther as he was officially part of the Avengers at one point in the comics which is part of the restriction of the contract.  BUT not clear if they could use Wakanda separate from the actual character



That is an interesting question... also what if wakanda was used as a sponsor.... like "Epcot Innovations... brought to you by Wakanda".   In the movie they opened several community centers so putting their name on something science or techy would fit.  Don't know if it is allowed though (and I doubt any of us do).


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...xtend-tomorrowland-peoplemover-refurbishment/


----------



## Sara W

Any thoughts on when annual passes will be available again? When I called Disney the guy guessed it will be when park hopping comes back. I would much rather knowingly accept no park hopping right now and apply the money I spent on 2 days of tickets last week than have to buy more day tickets. My assumption is when the annual passholder bucket has more availability.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...xtend-tomorrowland-peoplemover-refurbishment/



Is this starting to seem like a Primeval Whirl situation or is the work actively being done?


----------



## Krandor

Sara W said:


> Any thoughts on when annual passes will be available again? When I called Disney the guy guessed it will be when park hopping comes back.



That is my guess too.  Not until they can provide the service people expect.   Probably also no until they can increase capacity (which will likely be around he same time) so AP reservations are not as hard to get as they are now.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...xtend-tomorrowland-peoplemover-refurbishment/






im done with this nonsense.  
brb. cancelling my trip.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> The River Country site has been a hotel plot for a long time. I would not be surprised for them to revisit it down the line.



The other site reporting new permit filed for "general construction" on the site.

So thats interesting. 

What possibilities would go there if no hotel and DVC?


----------



## HikingFam

Spridell said:


> The other site reporting new permit filed for "general construction" on the site.
> 
> So thats interesting.
> 
> What possibilities would go there if no hotel and DVC?


Expansion of Ft. Wilderness? Or would the campsites be coded as a hotel?


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris is reducing the opening hours of the Studios during the week, only 5 hours! 11:00 - 16:00
At the moment there are 8 rides, 1 show and 3 distanced meet & greets. The rest of the park is closed for reconstruction for the Paris Expansion.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Is this starting to seem like a Primeval Whirl situation or is the work actively being done?


----------



## HokieRaven5

Has there been any rumblings on Woody's Lunchbox reopening. Seems like a real missed opportunity to keep that place closed.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> The other site reporting new permit filed for "general construction" on the site.
> 
> So thats interesting.
> 
> What possibilities would go there if no hotel and DVC?


I wouldn’t read too much into it. I believe they were still going to do some base infrastructure for any sort of future development.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



Argh. I was hoping there was at least photographic evidence of them working on it.

I would say I can't believe they'd get rid of people mover, but I would believe anything at this point!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Spridell said:


> The other site reporting new permit filed for "general construction" on the site.
> 
> So thats interesting.
> 
> What possibilities would go there if no hotel and DVC?


It could just be a permit to clean up what they had started and stabilize the grounds/Utilities/storm water systems


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t read too much into it. I believe they were still going to do some base infrastructure for any sort of future development.


ahh that makes sense


----------



## rteetz

HokieRaven5 said:


> Has there been any rumblings on Woody's Lunchbox reopening. Seems like a real missed opportunity to keep that place closed.


True but I think part of the problem with that location is the location size. It’s small and even with mobile order people would congregate in that area making the walkway a mess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Argh. I was hoping there was at least photographic evidence of them working on it.
> 
> I would say I can't believe they'd get rid of people mover, but I would believe anything at this point!



this is based on nothing, but I wonder if the Tron construction impacts things - and would they want to change the path of the People Mover at all because of it?


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> Well, they were obviously outside in that picture and everyone I could see had a mask on.  Not so hypothetical





Eric Smith said:


> *If everyone is wearing masks and they’re outside, then yes the risk is negligible*



So standing right next to (<6') strangers equals no/minimal risk? Then why even have dots or stand-here don't-stand-here markers?


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> True but I think part of the problem with that location is the location size. It’s small and even with mobile order people would congregate in that area making the walkway a mess.




Also true. Just was curious if there has been any rumors about it reopening.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> this is based on nothing, but I wonder if the Tron construction impacts things - and would they want to change the path of the People Mover at all because of it?



I would think they would have known already? Or maybe yeah, it would be dangerous to have the people mover go past construction, so they are "delaying" until safe?

(I have no idea if people mover comes anywhere near the construction...)


----------



## MrsBooch

Has anyone discussed the Savi's workshop experience post covid? I watched the little video Disney put out - I see the kid putting together a light saber - and I know it will be reduced capacity but is the show part done too? Is it basically just putting it together and then that's it?


----------



## HokieRaven5

MrsBooch said:


> Has anyone discussed the Savi's workshop experience post covid? I watched the little video Disney put out - I see the kid putting together a light saber - and I know it will be reduced capacity but is the show part done too? Is it basically just putting it together and then that's it?



They're starting to bring back the Equity Workers in small capacity. I think it's fair to guess that the ones for Savis will be back and working, but we'll find out for sure once it opens.


----------



## Krandor

MrsBooch said:


> Has anyone discussed the Savi's workshop experience post covid? I watched the little video Disney put out - I see the kid putting together a light saber - and I know it will be reduced capacity but is the show part done too? Is it basically just putting it together and then that's it?



I thought I read somewhere that it was just going to be the "helpers" working with you to put together the lightsaber.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sara W said:


> Any thoughts on when annual passes will be available again? When I called Disney the guy guessed it will be when park hopping comes back. I would much rather knowingly accept no park hopping right now and apply the money I spent on 2 days of tickets last week than have to buy more day tickets. My assumption is when the annual passholder bucket has more availability.


APs and dining plan both need capacity to be lifted most of the way before they return. Right now they are selling out enough of the availability buckets and filling dining capacity so it's not time yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I would think they would have known already? Or maybe yeah, it would be dangerous to have the people mover go past construction, so they are "delaying" until safe?
> 
> (I have no idea if people mover comes anywhere near the construction...)



here is one photo that shows Tron and the People Mover in the background.  

My big question is how people will get to Tron - some sort of elevated walkway I think would be needed to get over the train tracks, and then how does the People Mover impact that ... and (much smaller thing) but just sightlines from that central area near the stage, looking at Tron would be completely broken up by the People Mover track


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Disneyland Paris is reducing the opening hours of the Studios during the week, only 5 hours! 11:00 - 16:00
> At the moment there are 8 rides, 1 show and 3 distanced meet & greets. The rest of the park is closed for reconstruction for the Paris Expansion.


Iv seen several people on twitter suggesting they really should just close WDS for now to allow construction to proceed easier.

I kinda agree with them. Although the way covid is surging in France its getting more likely the entire DLP will end up reclosing at some point in the future again.


On the new hours, the big shocker for me is Village is now only open from 5pm to 10pm I believe? Imagine if Downtown disney or Disney Springs went to 5pm to 10pm only!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t read too much into it. I believe they were still going to do some base infrastructure for any sort of future development.


Yes. Not sure what was already completed, but now that the land is clear it makes sense to maintain that clarity.  Also, now that land is clear, extending utilities to the site would make a lot of sense.


----------



## osufeth24

whooa, those wait times at HS currently


----------



## Mit88

I know the fort wilderness crowds don’t want a hotel on the river country plot of land, but there’s a lot of potential for an incredible resort. I think they were close to having something great with reflections, and think they can improve on that idea and revisit the plans in the future. I think its only a matter of time before they propose a new hotel there. Probably another year or two. But they also need Riviera to sell in order to justify another DVC hotel


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> whooa, those wait times at HS currently


AK and MK look fine though. Just everyone wants to be at HS as usual.


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> Iv seen several people on twitter suggesting they really should just close WDS for now to allow construction to proceed easier.
> 
> I kinda agree with them. Although the way covid is surging in France its getting more likely the entire DLP will end up reclosing at some point in the future again.
> 
> 
> On the new hours, the big shocker for me is Village is now only open from 5pm to 10pm I believe? Imagine if Downtown disney or Disney Springs when to 5pm to 10pm only!


I didn't see anything about the Village, but yes, that wouldn't surprise me. With only 2 hotels open at the moment... I'm on the fence about the opening hours of the Studios, I would say, open it from 8:30 - 14:00 or something, to keep the EMH and indeed for construction it would be better. From 8:30 - 11:00 in the new opening hours, how much work can construction workers do. 

There is some more news about Halloween & Xmas: 
Halloween: 
- Halloween-themed selfie spots
- Extra decorations in Frontierland, including 3m/10ft high Catrinas (skeletons inspired by Mexican culture, so I presume in line with the Coco decorations) 

Christmas: 
- No shows (Boo  )
-Santa Claus will have a place in Videopolis
- Christmas themed selfie spots
- Mickey will be meeting in Christmas outfit
- Characters from Mickey and the Magician will meet (so my assumption is that currently they are out with the new hours in the Studios)
- Surprise outings of character and princesses

Disney + is also finally available for the remaining countries in Europe, like Belgium and Portugal were still out. 

Oh, and the last bit of good news is personal: My 10 days of isolation are over after my DLP trip, so I can go where I want again  (And I could finally post some pictures on social media ;-) )


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> I didn't see anything about the Village, but yes, that wouldn't surprise me. With only 2 hotels open at the moment... I'm on the fence about the opening hours of the Studios, I would say, open it from 8:30 - 14:00 or something, to keep the EMH and indeed for construction it would be better. From 8:30 - 11:00 in the new opening hours, how much work can construction workers do.
> 
> There is some more news about Halloween & Xmas:
> Halloween:
> - Halloween-themed selfie spots
> - Extra decorations in Frontierland, including 3m/10ft high Catrinas (skeletons inspired by Mexican culture, so I presume in line with the Coco decorations)
> 
> Christmas:
> - No shows (Boo  )
> -Santa Claus will have a place in Videopolis
> - Christmas themed selfie spots
> - Mickey will be meeting in Christmas outfit
> - Characters from Mickey and the Magician will meet (so my assumption is that currently they are out with the new hours in the Studios)
> - Surprise outings of character and princesses
> 
> Disney + is also finally available for the remaining countries in Europe, like Belgium and Portugal were still out.
> 
> Oh, and the last bit of good news is personal: My 10 days of isolation are over after my DLP trip, so I can go where I want again  (And I could finally post some pictures on social media ;-) )




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305849759559802881

These were the new hours I had seen.


On more positive news, DLP appears to have much more Halloween decorations up than Wdw MK has.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If they do not fix and reopen the Peoplemover eventually I swear I’ll come back as soon as I would have regardless, but I’ll be really sad. And mad.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> here is one photo that shows Tron and the People Mover in the background.
> 
> My big question is how people will get to Tron - some sort of elevated walkway I think would be needed to get over the train tracks, and then how does the People Mover impact that ... and (much smaller thing) but just sightlines from that central area near the stage, looking at Tron would be completely broken up by the People Mover track
> 
> View attachment 526228



What is the yellow line? The train tracks? Maybe they will build a train crossing!

Maybe they aren't worried about sightlines because the canopy will be so big that you will be able to see it from anywhere? 

I really know next to nothing about Tron except that I want to ride it!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Farro said:


> Is this starting to seem like a Primeval Whirl situation or is the work actively being done?


when we were there first week in August and waiting for COP, I saw several folks from the engineering team ( Dont Ask Me how I know them) inspecting the vertical support columns and noting and pointing to areas that def had cracks and loose concrete.  sadly this is my one must do ride every time we go.....


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> On more positive news, DLP appears to have much more Halloween decorations up than Wdw MK has.


Interesting, I assume also Starbucks will be open in the morning. Last two times I was there it was crazy in the morning. And the Starbucks at Cheyenne and Santa Fe are so slow. The hot breakfast they sell really slows them down. Plus only having one member of staff... also doesn't help. 

Yeah, I saw plenty of pumpkins in DLP on social media. 

My next visit is planned in 4 weeks, and I need France to do a little better, otherwise we would have to cancel  Isolation upon return is not a problem for me in NL, but my friend in Belgium has a problem now if she wants to go France. Belgium said no to visiting France.


----------



## anthony2k7

Karin1984 said:


> Interesting, I assume also Starbucks will be open in the morning. Last two times I was there it was crazy in the morning. And the Starbucks at Cheyenne and Santa Fe are so slow. The hot breakfast they sell really slows them down. Plus only having one member of staff... also doesn't help.
> 
> Yeah, I saw plenty of pumpkins in DLP on social media.
> 
> My next visit is planned in 4 weeks, and I need France to do a little better, otherwise we would have to cancel  Isolation upon return is not a problem for me in NL, but my friend in Belgium has a problem now if she wants to go France. Belgium said no to visiting France.


Yeah the village hours are only for Disney shops/restaurants so doesn't include starbucks/mcdonalds. No idea about rainforest etc. 

I cant see france improving their situation quickly this time. It sounds like with most of Europe people have just lost interest in compliance. Stop complying, it comes back and will keep doing so until we have a vaccine fully rolled out.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> this is based on nothing, but I wonder if the Tron construction impacts things - and would they want to change the path of the People Mover at all because of it?





Farro said:


> I would think they would have known already? Or maybe yeah, it would be dangerous to have the people mover go past construction, so they are "delaying" until safe?
> 
> (I have no idea if people mover comes anywhere near the construction...)


This kinda makes sense.  And the photo that @TheMaxRebo posted shows just how close the active construction site is.  Maybe a footer or some other structure got disturbed and they can't/won't address it until more Tron work is complete?
Or, perhaps, the PeopleMover comes too close for filming comfort and WDW doesn't want too many "influencer" videos re: construction?  Originally slated to be further along. As the construction delays more fully flesh out they need to push back reopening just a bit further.


----------



## Mit88

They’re replacing the peoplemover vehicles with ECV’s. It gives people the views that people love from that track, and an alternative, and possibly more exciting one to the Tomorrowland Speedway.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Word to the wise...

We arrived at HS early to try for a boarding pass (didn't succeed) and the lines were crazy so we headed back to BWV. Thought we'd jump on Skyliner to save the walking; got on at 10:30 when Epcot line opened and we are currently still in line at Caribbean Beach to transfer... 45 minutes and counting. Line is long, winding, and mostly in the sun. 

Not sure if it's usually like this? But we are wishing we had just walked 

(They were sending tons of empty ones "so the other end would have some to use")


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Aimeedyan said:


> Word to the wise...
> 
> We arrived at HS early to try for a boarding pass (didn't succeed) and the lines were crazy so we headed back to BWV. Thought we'd jump on Skyliner to save the walking; got on at 10:30 when Epcot line opened and we are currently still in line at Caribbean Beach to transfer... 45 minutes and counting. Line is long, winding, and mostly in the sun.
> 
> Not sure if it's usually like this? But we are wishing we had just walked
> 
> (They were sending tons of empty ones "so the other end would have some to use")




It does seem to be pretty busy. We got boarding group 15 and the ride has broke down so we are now going to Olga's and we'll go back after our reservation. Seems to be very crowded. Much more than I thought it was going to be. Glad to see people are coming back to Disney!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Aimeedyan said:


> Word to the wise...
> 
> We arrived at HS early to try for a boarding pass (didn't succeed) and the lines were crazy so we headed back to BWV. Thought we'd jump on Skyliner to save the walking; got on at 10:30 when Epcot line opened and we are currently still in line at Caribbean Beach to transfer... 45 minutes and counting. Line is long, winding, and mostly in the sun.
> 
> Not sure if it's usually like this? But we are wishing we had just walked
> 
> (They were sending tons of empty ones "so the other end would have some to use")



Wow.

Granted my only experience is pre-pandemic and midday but we were consistently a little less than 20 mins end to end.


----------



## Mit88

Character Warehouse has reopened


----------



## Pyotr

HokieRaven5 said:


> Has there been any rumblings on Woody's Lunchbox reopening. Seems like a real missed opportunity to keep that place closed.



I heard that the reason it’s not open is that the Kitchen was too small for adequate social distancing.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Aimeedyan said:


> Word to the wise...
> 
> We arrived at HS early to try for a boarding pass (didn't succeed) and the lines were crazy so we headed back to BWV. Thought we'd jump on Skyliner to save the walking; got on at 10:30 when Epcot line opened and we are currently still in line at Caribbean Beach to transfer... 45 minutes and counting. Line is long, winding, and mostly in the sun.
> 
> Not sure if it's usually like this? But we are wishing we had just walked
> 
> (They were sending tons of empty ones "so the other end would have some to use")


Man. The Epcot line was less than 5 minutes for me at CBR a few weeks ago at opening, walk on from Pop to CBR. That's a big difference. They send the empty ones for people at Riviera, otherwise they would never be able to get on to go to Epcot


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aimeedyan said:


> Word to the wise...
> 
> We arrived at HS early to try for a boarding pass (didn't succeed) and the lines were crazy so we headed back to BWV. Thought we'd jump on Skyliner to save the walking; got on at 10:30 when Epcot line opened and we are currently still in line at Caribbean Beach to transfer... 45 minutes and counting. Line is long, winding, and mostly in the sun.
> 
> Not sure if it's usually like this? But we are wishing we had just walked
> 
> (They were sending tons of empty ones "so the other end would have some to use")



wow, 45 mins is long for the Skyliner!  When we were there in February it would back up - especially the EPCOT line at around 4pm each day (double especially on weekends) but even when it did, it took like 20 mins (line looked really long but moved well) so 45 mins seems really long


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> What is the yellow line? The train tracks? Maybe they will build a train crossing!
> 
> Maybe they aren't worried about sightlines because the canopy will be so big that you will be able to see it from anywhere?
> 
> I really know next to nothing about Tron except that I want to ride it!



yeha, the yellow line was added by Bioreconstruct as the path for the train tracks just to show where they will be (though I assume in a tunnel or something to block the view)


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, 45 mins is long for the Skyliner!  When we were there in February it would back up - especially the EPCOT line at around 4pm each day (double especially on weekends) but even when it did, it took like 20 mins (line looked really long but moved well) so 45 mins seems really long


Paid fastpass coming to the skyliner?! Joking.....


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> If they do not fix and reopen the Peoplemover eventually I swear I’ll come back as soon as I would have regardless, but I’ll be really sad. And mad.
> 
> View attachment 526236




I'm with you. It's my very favorite thing in the MK.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm with you. It's my very favorite thing in the MK.


It’s the most relaxing ride. Gets a lovely breeze on the humid days. You see so much. I love the people watching aspect of it. Feel like you’re going behind the scenes. It’s such a great ride.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> It’s the most relaxing ride. Gets a lovely breeze on the humid days. You see so much. I love the people watching aspect of it. Feel like you’re going behind the scenes. It’s such a great ride.


Favorite memory of peoplemover was when my kids would take naps and i would just go around and around,  it's a classic and i miss it very much


----------



## TheMaxRebo

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/new-magic-kingdom-halloween-cavalcades-schedule/
Feels like this might create more crowding if less chance to see each, though I guess might promote people to come to MK multiple days


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> It’s the most relaxing ride. Gets a lovely breeze on the humid days. You see so much. I love the people watching aspect of it. Feel like you’re going behind the scenes. It’s such a great ride.



One of our absolute "must dos" of each trip

I do feel like they are missing out on a chance to monetize it - I would definitely pay for a "dessert party" or "moving dinner" where we could eat a meal while riding or maybe during the fireworks, etc. ... especially if we could get a bottle of champagne during the fireworks that would be lovely


----------



## Aimeedyan

Skyliner ended up at 55 minutes, just waiting for Epcot (we walked right on at HS). All to save the 15 minute walk 

But our BWV room was ready at 9am so you win some, you lose some!


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> One of our absolute "must dos" of each trip
> 
> I do feel like they are missing out on a chance to monetize it - I would definitely pay for a "dessert party" or "moving dinner" where we could eat a meal while riding or maybe during the fireworks, etc. ... especially if we could get a bottle of champagne during the fireworks that would be lovely


The ride was mostly pitch black the one time I did it, how would this work?!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> One of our absolute "must dos" of each trip
> 
> I do feel like they are missing out on a chance to monetize it - I would definitely pay for a "dessert party" or "moving dinner" where we could eat a meal while riding or maybe during the fireworks, etc. ... especially if we could get a bottle of champagne during the fireworks that would be lovely



Me and a bottle of wine on the People Mover would be most ideal.  We would probably make our one and only vlog for Youtube! (PG of course, well, maybe language if I spill...)


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> One of our absolute "must dos" of each trip
> 
> I do feel like they are missing out on a chance to monetize it - I would definitely pay for a "dessert party" or "moving dinner" where we could eat a meal while riding or maybe during the fireworks, etc. ... especially if we could get a bottle of champagne during the fireworks that would be lovely




As an added bonus they can turn the lights on in Space Mountain and let you ride after park close.


----------



## Mit88

My favorite memory of the Peoplemover is watching it go by above me, because thats my only experience with the attraction. Ive never ridden it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> My favorite memory of the Peoplemover is watching it go by above me, because thats my only experience with the attraction. Ive never ridden it.






I really hope you waved at everyone riding it!


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> My favorite memory of the Peoplemover is watching it go by above me, because thats my only experience with the attraction. Ive never ridden it.



Why? Feel like you'd be cheating on Magic Carpets of Aladdin?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I some positive news, Dawa Bar is prepping to open!

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/dawa-bar-preparing-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> My favorite memory of the Peoplemover is watching it go by above me, because thats my only experience with the attraction. Ive never ridden it.



Unrelated question, how do we go about having Disney revoke someone’s annual pass?


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Me and a bottle of wine on the People Mover would be most ideal.  We would probably make our one and only vlog for Youtube! (PG of course, well, maybe language if I spill...)


Just make sure you wear clothes you don't care about too much.  People mover isn't exactly a smooth ride.


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> The ride was mostly pitch black the one time I did it, how would this work?!


 Romantic candlelight dinner


----------



## Disdreamprincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> I some positive news, Dawa Bar is prepping to open!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/dawa-bar-preparing-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Iowamomof4

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unrelated question, how do we go about having Disney revoke someone’s annual pass?



Considering their current track record for canceling passes when the holder actually has REQUESTED it, I'd say don't get your hopes up. /s


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unrelated question, how do we go about having Disney revoke someone’s annual pass?



But I still get to experience it for the first time. Anyone that has ever ridden it will never be able to experience that feeling again


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unrelated question, how do we go about having Disney revoke someone’s annual pass?


Misquote Hopper?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...isappointed-with-lack-of-progress-from-state/


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I some positive news, Dawa Bar is prepping to open!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/dawa-bar-preparing-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


This is only good news if they also bring back my beloved Tikiti Punch which was no longer on the menu on my trip in February. I was so sad.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306321507270959106


----------



## Eeyore daily

TheMaxRebo said:


> I some positive news, Dawa Bar is prepping to open!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/dawa-bar-preparing-to-reopen-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


whoops misread my bad.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306321507270959106


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306321507270959106



I'm actively working on something that I will start sooner rather than later but not before then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I'm actively working on something that I will start sooner rather than later but not before then.



Which is the technical definition of "soon"


----------



## AvidDisReader

My fearless predication, that on November 4th the Governor will come forth with guidelines for Disneyland to re open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306321507270959106


I absolute love that Disney just got sooned...


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I absolute love that Disney just got sooned...





gottalovepluto said:


> I absolute love that Disney just got sooned...



Bitter pill, ain’t it, Disney


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Do you think that any more Halloween decorations will appear at mk?


----------



## skeeter31

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that any more Halloween decorations will appear at mk?


Hard to tell. Doesn’t look like it as the event has started. I’m thinking what we have is what we’re getting


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

skeeter31 said:


> Hard to tell. Doesn’t look like it as the event has started. I’m thinking what we have is what we’re getting


Me too.. it's frustrating that they didn't put up more of the sculpture-type decorations.


----------



## rteetz

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Me too.. it's frustrating that they didn't put up more of the sculpture-type decorations.


I’d settle for the bunting. It really boggles my mind they didn’t even put that on the train station.


----------



## LSUmiss

hertamaniac said:


> So standing right next to (<6') strangers equals no/minimal risk? Then why even have dots or stand-here don't-stand-here markers?


Yes according to the cdc. I think it’s b/c it’s one of those things that has evolved. Perhaps they did not plan to make ppl wear masks outdoors at first?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Wow catchin up on this thread was a journey.

I'm excited that DL is opening "soon" and I may "soon" buy myself a ticket to California to experience it for the first time  (Maybe as a solo trip...a girl can dream.)


----------



## hertamaniac

LSUmiss said:


> Yes according to the cdc. I think it’s b/c it’s one of those things that has evolved. Perhaps they did not plan to make ppl wear masks outdoors at first?



No...per the CDC:

"To practice social or physical distancing, stay at least 6 feet (about 2 arms’ length) from other people who are not from your household in both indoor and *outdoor* spaces. "

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/social-distancing.html


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I’d settle for the bunting. It really boggles my mind they didn’t even put that on the train station.



After being there all day yesterday, and then coming home to look at my pictures from last year, I have to say, they really did put up just the bare minimum.

I mean SO MUCH is missing after looking at my pictures from last year.

I really am hoping Holiday Services has more time now to get more things ready for the Christmas decorations.


----------



## one_cat

Spridell said:


> After being there all day yesterday, and then coming home to look at my pictures from last year, I have to say, they really did put up just the bare minimum.
> 
> I mean SO MUCH is missing after looking at my pictures from last year.
> 
> I really am hoping Holiday Services has more time now to get more things ready for the Christmas decorations.


Certainly compared to last year it’s underwhelming.  Now I wish I had taken more pictures.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

gottalovepluto said:


> I absolute love that Disney just got sooned...


Ha it's like you've got punk'd  Literally.


----------



## rpb718

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Do you think that any more Halloween decorations will appear at mk?



I have a feeling this is it, which is probably why they are allowing folks to wear costumes.



rteetz said:


> I’d settle for the bunting. It really boggles my mind they didn’t even put that on the train station.



This^  The bunting adds so much to last years pictures that I saw.


----------



## anthony2k7

one_cat said:


> Certainly compared to last year it’s underwhelming.  Now I wish I had taken more pictures.


Seems odd that wdw has done so little when DLP has done a fairly decent display. Especially when Florida is doing quite well with covid currently whilst France is a disaster and makes remaining open uncertain for DLP again.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306491480341647360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306147205905088512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306139715339509760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305854007018127361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305442414509699072


----------



## butterscotchcollins

anthony2k7 said:


> Seems odd that wdw has done so little when DLP has done a fairly decent display. Especially when Florida is doing quite well with covid currently whilst France is a disaster and makes remaining open uncertain for DLP again.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306491480341647360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306147205905088512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306139715339509760
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305854007018127361
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305442414509699072



I would assume different labor laws and pay rates have something to do with that? I could be wrong.

Personally the decorations aren’t what keep me going back in the Fall season although I think they’re cute. Locals complaining that it’s not enough is a little unnecessary - I get that you miss the whole shebang but remember that CA doesn’t even have their park *open*. They’re doing what they can to make it feel festive, I think the cavalcades are awesome and the Halloween treats that we enjoyed were delicious. I have the pumpkin candle burning right now. I’m satisfied.


----------



## princesscinderella

Mit88 said:


> Character Warehouse has reopened


Wooo Hooo!!  I’ll be heading there this afternoon to the one at sawgrass mall.  I need my Disney fix!!


----------



## anthony2k7

butterscotchcollins said:


> I would assume different labor laws and pay rates have something to do with that? I could be wrong.



Well they certainly have some of the most liberal Labour laws in the world I believe including a standard work week of only 35 hours and a limit of maximum work day being 10 hours. Although there have also been tweet rumours of shortages of CMs due to covid sickness rates so I doubt the extra decorations are related to having excess CM hours available to do it.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

anthony2k7 said:


> Well they certainly have some of the most liberal Labour laws in the world I believe including a standard work week of only 35 hours and a limit of maximum word day being 10 hours. Although there have also been tweet rumours of shortages of CMs due to covid sickness rates so I doubt the extra decorations are related to having excess CM hours available to do it.



You're also legally not allowed as an employer to ask your employees to work on their off hours/check their email at night/basically do anything work-related outside of the office, and they get like 8 weeks of holiday on top of their PTO - it's the dream 

You make very good points so I'm stumped as to the reason then.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> Hard to tell. Doesn’t look like it as the event has started. I’m thinking what we have is what we’re getting



If nothing new has been put up since that first night then I think we can conclude they are done.  They are not going to put up a bunch of stuff one night then wait a week to put up more.  If there was more we'd see some each night which doesn't seem to be the case so looks like they are done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not an indication of the park opening soon but I thought interesting that the Universal Studios Hollywood app has been updated indicating 4 attractions will use a virtual queue


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306401824228782082


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Krandor

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.





They will open them if they need the capacity and not if they don't.  I think we do know GF looks to be opening up.  However if you are scheduled for POP then you are fine and nothing really to worry about.


----------



## SarahC97

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.


Coronado is supposed to open October 14 after the NBA leaves and I'm hoping that it does. I guess we'll just have to wait and see if Disney actually opens the resorts that are scheduled to reopen.


----------



## Marionnette

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.


They could do a couple of things. They could open GDT at CSR to guests and none of the outer buildings. They could choose to close the resort until demand increases and concentrate all guests for moderate resorts at CBR.

As far as AOA, they’re planning to open it Nov. 1. So, it’s opening then until Disney changes their minds again and extends the reopening date further.

Everything is in a state of flux. I don’t think we can rely on anything being off the table as far as closings or reopenings are concerned.


----------



## Sara W

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.


I was looking at the discounts yesterday and a Gran Destino Tower Room was available to book for this fall. I’m just patiently waiting for the virtual school continuation decision to be made tomorrow!


----------



## jdrasin

Farro said:


> I'm actively working on something that I will start sooner rather than later but not before then.


----------



## anthony2k7

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Ok so the NBA is done mid october-ish right? After they leave do we think Disney will open those rooms to guests? Or would that hold off until capacity increases? Also just thinking out loud, POP is the only value right now so do we assume once AOA opens Nov 1st that it will absorb some of the business of POP? Being it's another "value" option? We stay at POP November 8th and there is SO much changing it's hard to keep up.


I would not be surprised if AoA gets delayed.

I presume the CM currently haven't been brought back? If not disney won't be wanting to bring them back until they're certain they need the capacity.

GF and CSR they already have some (all?) CMs back for NBA


----------



## Krandor

anthony2k7 said:


> GF and CSR they already have some (all?) CMs back for NBA



I doubt it's all because there are some positions not really needed with a long term tenet who is only going one place.  Don't really need a lot of people to handle check-in/check-out.. don't need concierge.... not likely to need many bellhops.  Some staff is obviously there but probably pretty minimal compared to normal.    They are more an "extended stay" type place right now vs a normal resort where people are coming in and out every single day.


----------



## Farro

I hope CSR/GDT opens.

People are already having trouble finding rooms there in the Spring...also, they then would only have one moderate open. 

Kind of crappy to have one moderate, one value (if AoA doesn't open) and then the rest Deluxes....


----------



## SarahC97

Farro said:


> I hope CSR/GDT opens.
> 
> People are already having trouble finding rooms there in the Spring...also, they then would only have one moderate open.
> 
> Kind of crappy to have one moderate, one value (if AoA doesn't open) and then the rest Deluxes....


I'm booked there are Thanksgiving and they don't seem to have a lot of the rooms open at all -- or they're totally booked! ETA: I'm booked at CSR.


----------



## Sara W

I was just looking at the ticket buckets for Thanksgiving week. Thanksgiving Day is the only day available for all parks that week (weekdays) for both Theme Park Ticket Guests and Resort Guests. Doesn't that seem kind of odd?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-october-3rd/


----------



## SarahC97

Sara W said:


> I was just looking at the ticket buckets for Thanksgiving week. Thanksgiving Day is the only day available for all parks that week (weekdays) for both Theme Park Ticket Guests and Resort Guests. Doesn't that seem kind of odd?


Odd in what sense? I don't think it's odd that Thanksgiving Day has availability.


----------



## osufeth24

Ugh, be at HS a week from today so looking at wait times,still gross 

Kind of crazy that I was there Fri of labor day and those times will be lower than it is now


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disneyland-cancels-reservations-through-october-3rd/



DLR waiting on "soon" from california,.


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Ugh, be at HS a week from today so looking at wait times,still gross
> 
> Kind of crazy that I was there Fri of labor day and those times will be lower than it is now



It is....  I wonder with so many schools going remote if parents are taking their kids to WDW for "remote learning",


----------



## Sara W

SarahC97 said:


> Odd in what sense? I don't think it's odd that Thanksgiving Day has availability.


I would have thought it would be sold out. I feel like a lot of people go to the parks on holidays, so I'm wondering if there was some sort of increased capacity.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> It is....  I wonder with so many schools going remote if parents are taking their kids to WDW for "remote learning",



A lot of kids in DHS aspiring to be elevator operators, rock n roll musicians, railroad operators, and space craft engineers


----------



## SarahC97

Sara W said:


> I would have thought it would be sold out. I feel like a lot of people go to the parks on holidays, so I'm wondering if there was some sort of increased capacity.


Hmmm...it could be increased capacity. But just to say from an anecdotal standpoint, we've been the last three years at Thanksgiving and actual Thanksgiving day is the quietest day that week (though it's still busy, obviously) in our experience. But who knows? I'm a little afraid of increased capacity without longer operating hours. I'm keeping hope alive that they'll extend operating hours that week.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> A lot of kids in DHS aspiring to be elevator operators, rock n roll musicians, railroad operators, and space craft engineers



And toy builders.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

I have a question re: park reservations.
We had reservations for Nov 27 at EPCOT. I'm trying to change them to DHS, so I cancelled the EPCOT reservations. The WDPRD calendar shows availability for every park on Nov 27 for pass holders (we're platinum AP), but no availability for DHS for resort guests. Every time I select DHS, it says, "there are no more Disney Park Pass selections available for the selected date and park." Does our resort stay somehow supersede our APs?


----------



## SarahC97

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I have a question re: park reservations.
> We had reservations for Nov 27 at EPCOT. I'm trying to change them to DHS, so I cancelled the EPCOT reservations. The WDPRD calendar shows availability for every park on Nov 27 for pass holders (we're platinum AP), but no availability for DHS for resort guests. Every time I select DHS, it says, "there are no more Disney Park Pass selections available for the selected date and park." Does our resort stay somehow supersede our APs?


I think it does. You may have to call to have them use your AP for that reservation.


----------



## Marionnette

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I have a question re: park reservations.
> We had reservations for Nov 27 at EPCOT. I'm trying to change them to DHS, so I cancelled the EPCOT reservations. The WDPRD calendar shows availability for every park on Nov 27 for pass holders (we're platinum AP), but no availability for DHS for resort guests. Every time I select DHS, it says, "there are no more Disney Park Pass selections available for the selected date and park." Does our resort stay somehow supersede our APs?


Yes, it does. This is one of a few cases where having a resort reservation actually works against you.


----------



## Justrose

I also thought it was weird that there is no availability on Thanksgiving.  Who knows?!


----------



## sara_s

SarahC97 said:


> Coronado is supposed to open October 14 after the NBA leaves and I'm hoping that it does. I guess we'll just have to wait and see if Disney actually opens the resorts that are scheduled to reopen.


I'm interested too. I'm supposed to check in to GDT on Nov 2. Hope I don't have to move!

ETA: I would like the Lebron suite, please and thank you.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anyone else notice a "you may add up to one additional guest" on any of their dining check-ins lately? I've never seen it before...

This was from this morning (btw - Chef Mickey's was surprisingly delicious and enjoyable!)


----------



## Sara W

I was also pleasantly surprised by Chef Mickey’s. We went their for our first Disney meal a few years ago and haven’t been back since because the food was just ok. It was fresh and very good served family style. I kind of hope it stays that way, although I felt bad wasting so much food.


----------



## cristen72

Farro said:


> I hope CSR/GDT opens.
> 
> People are already having trouble finding rooms there in the Spring...also, they then would only have one moderate open.
> 
> Kind of crappy to have one moderate, one value (if AoA doesn't open) and then the rest Deluxes....



I agree they will probably need to open another value, especially at busy holiday times like Christmas.    I barely count AoA as a value because only the one building of LM rooms are “value priced” 

I would think even with covid and limited travel, the Christmas season would still be relatively busy.
However I’m traveling the week between Christmas and New Years, and Pop still has availability for my dates.       I’m actually booked at AS Movies, and I’m hoping Pop fills up for my dates before Disney gets around to moving me. I’d love something different!


----------



## Farro

Maybe Aulani can open soon after? 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-quarantine-if-they-test-negative/3477627001/
_Hawaii__ Gov. David Ige said Wednesday that starting Oct. 15, travelers arriving from out of state may bypass a 14-day quarantine requirement if they test negative for COVID-19.

Travelers will have to take the test within 72 hours before their flight arrives in the islands. Ige said drugstore operator CVS and health care provider Kaiser Permanente will conduct the tests as part of an agreement with the state._


----------



## SarahC97

sara_s said:


> I'm interested too. I'm supposed to check in to GDT on Nov 2. Hope I don't have to move!
> 
> ETA: I would like the Lebron suite, please and thank you.


I hope it opens simply because, to me, it's far superior to the other moderate options available that they'd move me to. Keep hope alive!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> It is....  I wonder with so many schools going remote if parents are taking their kids to WDW for "remote learning",


Possibly, but you'd also think those kids would be in front of a computer until 2 pm or so and not in the parks every day driving up wait times in the AM. Friends of ours that are choosing eLearning are specifically doing so to travel so not crazy to think WDW is a popular destination.


----------



## mattpeto

Ronto Roasters took the Endorian Chicken Wrap off the menu at some point.  It was definitely there in February, got it twice.

Really hoping it's temporary.


----------



## Moliphino

mattpeto said:


> Ronto Roasters took the Endorian Chicken Wrap off the menu at some point.  It was definitely there in February, got it twice.
> 
> Really hoping it's temporary.



That's disappointing, but it does make my choice of what to get a lot easier, I guess.


----------



## princesscinderella

princesscinderella said:


> Wooo Hooo!!  I’ll be heading there this afternoon to the one at sawgrass mall.  I need my Disney fix!!


I am sad to report that the character warehouse in SoFL at sawgrass is still not open. they had a ton of Christmas Mickey head backpacks that will be back in season by the time they reopen at this rate, which weren’t when they closed in March.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

I don't know the rules on links but Tokyo Disneyland just announced character meet and greets coming back! Hopefully someone who knows more than me shares the link but I'd be interested in seeing you all dissect this one!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306665637171933192


----------



## skeeter31

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I don't know the rules on links but Tokyo Disneyland just announced character meet and greets coming back! Hopefully someone who knows more than me shares the link but I'd be interested in seeing you all dissect this one!


Not really much to dissect. Tokyo has much lower numbers than the US and that park is also not owned by Disney. This does not signal character meet and greets will be coming anytime soon to WDW. But it is nice to see them returning in Tokyo!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

skeeter31 said:


> Not really much to dissect. Tokyo has much lower numbers than the US and that park is also not owned by Disney. This does not signal character meet and greets will be coming anytime soon to WDW. But it is nice to see them returning in Tokyo!


Agreed in the fact it probably doesn’t signal any quick return of M&Gs here in the US parks. My question is how much control does TWDC have over such decisions it TDL as it pertains to such decisions that affect the overall image of safety?  When DLP is a shell of open with their hours, and WDW is slowly trickling back to life, is OLC in total control in Japan?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

skeeter31 said:


> Not really much to dissect. Tokyo has much lower numbers than the US and that park is also not owned by Disney. This does not signal character meet and greets will be coming anytime soon to WDW. But it is nice to see them returning in Tokyo!


Yes a lot of exciting things coming to Tokyo in the next month. I'm pumped to see it in 3rd person anyway!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agreed in the fact it probably doesn’t signal any quick return of M&Gs here in the US parks. My question is how much control does TWDC have over such decisions it TDL as it pertains to such decisions that affect the overall image of safety?  When DLP is a shell of open with their hours, and WDW is slowly trickling back to life, is OLC in total control in Japan?


I wondered the same thing. Does Disney truly have ZERO say in the covid response over there?


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306665637171933192



So looking at the annuncement they are going to be using an "entry reservation" system in the app
Also it looks like the characters coming back are all costumed characters.  Doesn't look like any face characters at this time (which shouldn't be a surprise)

Nothing on how close they will let you get, masks requirements, or any other details on what it would look like.  I'd assume that there will be a no-touching policy initially but that isn;t stated one way or another.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Krandor said:


> So looking at the annuncement they are going to be using an "entry reservation" system in the app
> Also it looks like the characters coming back are all costumed characters.  Doesn't look like any face characters at this time (which shouldn't be a surprise)
> 
> Nothing on how close they will let you get, masks requirements, or any other details on what it would look like.  I'd assume that there will be a no-touching policy initially but that isn;t stated one way or another.


hmm I totally missed that part. I KNOW IT'S NOT COMING BACK FOR SOMETIME, but, I would be totally ok with reserving or something similar to fast passing each meet and greet. and totally understand it just being costumed characters. You never realize how much you wanna hug mickey until you can't, even at 30!


----------



## jcbftw

I'm sure there is a quality control aspect to the license TWDC grants to OLC, but it's my understanding that OLC basically controls everything about the operations of Tokyo Disney Resort. 

Regarding the character meets, I'm surprised WDW has not gone the way of DLP and done structured long-distance selfies. At least, I am certainly not aware of that option at the Florida parks...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> It is....  I wonder with so many schools going remote if parents are taking their kids to WDW for "remote learning",



especially if you already are getting Wed - Fri off that week, just go down the weekend before and do a couple of days remote and then you are free


----------



## Geomom

jcbftw said:


> I'm sure there is a quality control aspect to the license TWDC grants to OLC, but it's my understanding that OLC basically controls everything about the operations of Tokyo Disney Resort.
> 
> Regarding the character meets, I'm surprised WDW has not gone the way of DLP and done structured long-distance selfies. At least, I am certainly not aware of that option at the Florida parks...


I haven't seen what DLP has done, but you can get socially distanced pics with Jack Sparrow, stitch, joy and winnie the pooh...I think buzz is also at the Tomorrowland stage.  There is no times guide as to when they're out, but we did these ones in late July.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mattpeto said:


> Ronto Roasters took the Endorian Chicken Wrap off the menu at some point.  It was definitely there in February, got it twice.
> 
> Really hoping it's temporary.


Same. It's better than the ronto wrap.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially if you already are getting Wed - Fri off that week, just go down the weekend before and do a couple of days remote and then you are free


Exactly what we’re doing with our in person kids. Basically telling the school that they missed so much actual education last year that two days before a holiday won’t hurt.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Geomom said:


> I haven't seen what DLP has done, but you can get socially distanced pics with Jack Sparrow, stitch, joy and winnie the pooh...I think buzz is also at the Tomorrowland stage.  There is no times guide as to when they're out, but we did these ones in late July.
> View attachment 526497
> 
> View attachment 526499


Fun!  Is the photo with Joy from a photo pass photographer?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306701633536045056


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306702113477718017


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306701633536045056


Makes sense. If they’re not open now, they wouldn’t open them during the winter.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

skeeter31 said:


> Makes sense. If they’re not open now, they wouldn’t open them during the winter.


Exactly. While universal and sea world “need” their water parks in an effort to increase foot traffic and revenue, the WDW water parks are ancillary and nice additions to a long time in the bubble (I’m sure there are plenty of local AP that enjoy the water parks, but are they the majority?)


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Makes sense. If they’re not open now, they wouldn’t open them during the winter.


Still seeing it’s six more months just feels so crazy!  It will be about a year of closure at that point. Talk about things we’d never thought see happen.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Putting on my tin foil hat for a minute:

Could the March 7 date be a target for more resorts to be open that aren’t announced yet (Port Orleans, All Stars), since more resort guests will need more places to go?  Just a thought. That’s spring break in Montana. Not sure how many other districts, but I’m sure there will be many to follow. If current trends continue or (ideally) improve, Disney and other destinations will definitely need the capacity. People are noticeably itchy to travel once they’re able.


----------



## Geomom

sullivan.kscott said:


> Fun!  Is the photo with Joy from a photo pass photographer?


No, DH took the pic.  Joy and Pooh frolic around the grass next to the Imagination pavilion at Epcot and will stop near the fence for pics before they go in for a break.  No idea why my kids have their hands up like that, lol, maybe Joy got them to do it.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Putting on my tin foil hat for a minute:
> 
> Could the March 7 date be a target for more resorts to be open that aren’t announced yet (Port Orleans, All Stars), since more resort guests will need more places to go?  Just a thought. That’s spring break in Montana. Not sure how many other districts, but I’m sure there will be many to follow. If current trends continue or (ideally) improve, Disney and other destinations will definitely need the capacity. People are noticeably itchy to travel once they’re able.


I don’t know if I would read into it that way. I’m sure Disney wants as many resorts open as possible as soon as possible. I think that’s more based on demand and how things are going.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I don’t know if I would read into it that way. I’m sure Disney wants as many resorts open as possible as soon as possible. I think that’s more based on demand and how things are going.


That’s why I put on the tin foil!  Not sure how much stock to put in to anything at this point, but it’s close to the start of spring season and maybe they’re seeing demand around those dates (or maybe they want to drive a few people to book sooner and spread out early summer/late spring crowds, idk).
Either way, another (relatively) major offering is going to drive additional bookings, and there is something they are seeing or doing is making them comfortable with that. I’ll take it as good news whatever the motive.


----------



## anthony2k7

sullivan.kscott said:


> Putting on my tin foil hat for a minute:
> 
> Could the March 7 date be a target for more resorts to be open that aren’t announced yet (Port Orleans, All Stars), since more resort guests will need more places to go?  Just a thought. That’s spring break in Montana. Not sure how many other districts, but I’m sure there will be many to follow. If current trends continue or (ideally) improve, Disney and other destinations will definitely need the capacity. People are noticeably itchy to travel once they’re able.


I think the March 7 date is them just putting a line in the sand to work around regarding the AP refunds.


----------



## Krandor

sullivan.kscott said:


> Putting on my tin foil hat for a minute:
> 
> Could the March 7 date be a target for more resorts to be open that aren’t announced yet (Port Orleans, All Stars), since more resort guests will need more places to go?  Just a thought. That’s spring break in Montana. Not sure how many other districts, but I’m sure there will be many to follow. If current trends continue or (ideally) improve, Disney and other destinations will definitely need the capacity. People are noticeably itchy to travel once they’re able.



I said somewhere else in this thread that I think March/April type time frame may when when disney starts looking at bringing things back (parades, FW, etc). If as it appears right now they don't come back this year and given that Jan/Feb are normally slower months so just ride those out and then in March/April start bringing stuff back to work out any kinks before the summer. Just my completely wild guess. 

And as somebody else said that would put things at almost a year from shutdown to hopefully starting to come back to normal which would have been crazy earlier.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

sullivan.kscott said:


> That’s why I put on the tin foil!  Not sure how much stock to put in to anything at this point, but it’s close to the start of spring season and maybe they’re seeing demand around those dates (or maybe they want to drive a few people to book sooner and spread out early summer/late spring crowds, idk).
> Either way, another (relatively) major offering is going to drive additional bookings, and there is something they are seeing or doing is making them comfortable with that. I’ll take it as good news whatever the motive.


  It’s pretty crazy though, that seriously is  6 MORE months.   I think it says a lot about their mindset.  I agree with your thinking.

There was a time where they were literally crawling week by week in cancellations. They were holding on to cruises like Hawaii that had no hope or legal way to go.

  And here they are saying, we aren’t even going to pretend this is a “soon.” I think it means other things (significant things) will also still be closed come March and beyond. The question is what are those things? Hotels? Experiences? Restaurants?


----------



## anthony2k7

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It’s pretty crazy though, that seriously is  6 MORE months.   I think it says a lot about their mindset.  I agree with your thinking.
> 
> There was a time where they were literally crawling week by week in cancellations. They were holding on to cruises like Hawaii that had no hope or legal way to go.
> 
> And here they are saying, we aren’t even going to pretend this is a “soon.” I think it means other things (significant things) will also still be closed come next March. The question is what are those things? Hotels? Experiences? Restaurants?


The craziest thing for me about Disney is their share price. 

It seems bonkers to me that its holding not far off where it was at the start of the year when they still have no idea when they will have even a hint of return to normal from the movie studio and parks/resorts/DCL looks like it will be significantly impacted well into next year at least.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> I said somewhere else in this thread that I think March/April type time frame may when when disney starts looking at bringing things back (parades, FW, etc). If as it appears right now they don't come back this year and given that Jan/Feb are normally slower months so just ride those out and then in March/April start bringing stuff back to work out any kinks before the summer. Just my completely wild guess.
> 
> And as somebody else said that would put things at almost a year from shutdown to hopefully starting to come back to normal which would have been crazy earlier.


At least it wasn’t a year to be open at all!  Remember that analyst?


----------



## Krandor

disneyland_is_magic said:


> And here they are saying, we aren’t even going to pretend this is a “soon.” I think it means other things (significant things) will also still be closed come March and beyond. The question is what are those things? Hotels? Experiences? Restaurants?



I expect some hotels still will be.   Some restaurants likely as well since even if they went back to normal in January (which I don't expect) many people are still going to be hesitant to travel for a while.  and like I said above, I'm thinking March/April for return of things like fireworks, parades and the like in the hopes of being close to normal for the summer.  I think at this point that is their goal - to get things back to a normal experience by May/June.   There are still things that could change that but now that they've basically punted through the end of the year I expect that's the current target for "normal".


----------



## anthony2k7

sullivan.kscott said:


> At least it wasn’t a year to be open at all!  Remember that analyst?


Well considering DL/DCL.... right forcast, wrong destinations.


----------



## Krandor

sullivan.kscott said:


> At least it wasn’t a year to be open at all!  Remember that analyst?



He could still be right about California.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306725449897324545


----------



## sullivan.kscott

disneyland_is_magic said:


> It’s pretty crazy though, that seriously is  6 MORE months.   I think it says a lot about their mindset.  I agree with your thinking.
> 
> There was a time where they were literally crawling week by week in cancellations. They were holding on to cruises like Hawaii that had no hope or legal way to go.
> 
> And here they are saying, we aren’t even going to pretend this is a “soon.” I think it means other things (significant things) will also still be closed come March and beyond. The question is what are those things? Hotels? Experiences? Restaurants?


I think Disney sees the water parks as a “nice to have,” and not a “must have” in their operations. Those things aren’t cheap to run. The longer they can hold out putting butts in seats and beds without paying for water park upkeep and staffing the better for their bottom line. I see the March timeline as them seeing light at the end of the tunnel and not a negative at all.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> He could still be right about California.


Through no fault of Disney’s.


----------



## Krandor

sullivan.kscott said:


> I think Disney sees the water parks as a “nice to have,” and not a “must have” in their operations. Those things aren’t cheap to run. The longer they can hold out putting butts in seats and beds without paying for water park upkeep and staffing the better for their bottom line. I see the March timeline as them seeing light at the end of the tunnel and not a negative at all.



Having target dates is a good thing.  Good for guests to know (especially AP holders in this case) but could also be good from a maintenance perspective.  If there was work they wanted to do that will take a while they know how long they have now and can make a schedule for anything they do want to do to those parks.


----------



## anthony2k7

sullivan.kscott said:


> Through no fault of Disney’s.


Disney wouldn't have shut anywhere down in the first place if it was their decision alone.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Well considering DL/DCL.... right forcast, wrong destinations.


DCL is a whole different animal. So many moving parts and nations to get aligned. That one doesn’t surprise me at all.


----------



## Krandor

sullivan.kscott said:


> DCL is a whole different animal. So many moving parts and nations to get aligned. That one doesn’t surprise me at all.



Agree...
Even when they are allowed to restart DCL it is not going to be quick to do so.  So many of the crew are from many different counties that have to be recalled and yeah discussions with the countries you want to stop at.   The ramp up time from being told they can start to be able to start is likely to be months.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Disney wouldn't have shut anywhere down in the first place if it was their decision alone.


Not true. Newsom originally told Disney they were exempt. Would have likely changed as time went on, but Disney closed their US parks on their own. And I’m sure FL could have continued on, guns blazing.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Not true. Newsom originally told Disney they were exempt. Would have likely changed as time went on, but Disney closed their US parks on their own. And I’m sure FL could have continued on, guns blazing.


Yeah surely optics wouldn’t have been good but Disney didn’t need to close necessarily when they did.


----------



## Mit88

15 days and 3 negative COVID tests later and I’m free from my Disney/Universal vacationtine. And the first thing I did was go to the gym for the first time in 6 months. And boy was that a disaster. There’s probably more need for me to quarantine for 14 days after 1 gym visit than a 9 day trip at Disney. 3 People using the restroom and not washing their hands, and that was before I even left the locker room to go out onto the gym floor. Very few people washing equipment after use. Members giving each other handshakes and hugs. 

How is it that Disney, a company with ~20k guests per day through 4 parks, not even counting DS can do what a small business dealing with at most 100-200 people at a time cannot. Its absolutely mind boggling


----------



## princesscinderella

sullivan.kscott said:


> I think Disney sees the water parks as a “nice to have,” and not a “must have” in their operations. Those things aren’t cheap to run. The longer they can hold out putting butts in seats and beds without paying for water park upkeep and staffing the better for their bottom line. I see the March timeline as them seeing light at the end of the tunnel and not a negative at all.


 I agree that this gives a definite timeline to get them back open.  They always close each of the water parks at different times anyways during the florida “winter” months anyway with only one operating at a time.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> I think Disney sees the water parks as a “nice to have,” and not a “must have” in their operations. Those things aren’t cheap to run. The longer they can hold out putting butts in seats and beds without paying for water park upkeep and staffing the better for their bottom line. I see the March timeline as them seeing light at the end of the tunnel and not a negative at all.



I'm choosing to sit here with you on the positivity couch!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I'm choosing to sit here with you on the positivity couch!


There’s plenty of room, but it’s filling quickly!
ps We have bourbon


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> 15 days and 3 negative COVID tests later and I’m free from my Disney/Universal vacationtine. And the first thing I did was go to the gym for the first time in 6 months. And boy was that a disaster. There’s probably more need for me to quarantine for 14 days after 1 gym visit than a 9 day trip at Disney. 3 People using the restroom and not washing their hands, and that was before I even left the locker room to go out onto the gym floor. Very few people washing equipment after use. Members giving each other handshakes and hugs.
> 
> How is it that Disney, a company with ~20k guests per day through 4 parks, not even counting DS can do what a small business dealing with at most 100-200 people at a time cannot. Its absolutely mind boggling


TRUTH. My gym is ok because it’s in an old Toy R Us and usually pretty light at 5am, but I’ve seen some really bad behavior in our hospital med staff lounge. Of all places


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> 15 days and 3 negative COVID tests later and I’m free from my Disney/Universal vacationtine. And the first thing I did was go to the gym for the first time in 6 months. And boy was that a disaster. There’s probably more need for me to quarantine for 14 days after 1 gym visit than a 9 day trip at Disney. 3 People using the restroom and not washing their hands, and that was before I even left the locker room to go out onto the gym floor. Very few people washing equipment after use. Members giving each other handshakes and hugs.
> 
> How is it that Disney, a company with ~20k guests per day through 4 parks, not even counting DS can do what a small business dealing with at most 100-200 people at a time cannot. Its absolutely mind boggling



I know I would feel safe at WDW. It’s everywhere between my house and there that I worry about.

I was so tempted to book a trip for fall break, but my kid is going back to school in person, so we can’t self quarantine for 14 days after.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SaintsManiac said:


> I know I would feel safe at WDW. It’s everywhere between my house and there that I worry about.
> 
> I was so tempted to book a trip for fall break, but my kid is going back to school in person, so we can’t self quarantine for 14 days after.


Not sure what your flight pattern would be, but MSP and SLC, in addition to Delta, really nailed the protocol on our trip in August. Felt as safe as the parks, tbh.
Lyft and Mears (we stayed at Royal Pacific) were amazing, as well.  I know sometimes ride shares are hit or miss, but it was very uniform from a safety standpoint this time around. Everyone’s car was second to none showroom clean.

ETA: Is it the district requiring quarantine?  Just curious because ours has no such requirement. Of course, I live in the state hotspot so it’s really a moot point.


----------



## SaintsManiac

sullivan.kscott said:


> Not sure what your flight pattern would be, but MSP and SLC, in addition to Delta, really nailed the protocol on our trip in August. Felt as safe as the parks, tbh.
> Lyft and Mears (we stayed at Royal Pacific) were amazing, as well.  I know sometimes ride shares are hit or miss, but it was very uniform from a safety standpoint this time around. Everyone’s car was second to none showroom clean.
> 
> ETA: Is it the district requiring quarantine?  Just curious because ours has no such requirement. Of course, I live in the state hotspot so it’s really a moot point.



We fly from New Orleans, always Southwest.  It’s MCO I’ve heard bad things about. We would rent a car if flying. Our plan is to drive to WDW in June, but the cabin fever right now is bad. We have a trip to Orange Beach, AL planned for fall break, but the condo we stay in was damaged in hurricane Sally. I am wishing for a trip anywhere at this point. 

Our district doesn’t require quarantine, but I wouldn’t feel right about skipping it after a trip like that.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SaintsManiac said:


> We fly from New Orleans, always Southwest.  It’s MCO I’ve heard bad things about. We would rent a car if flying. Our plan is to drive to WDW in June, but the cabin fever right now is bad. We have a trip to Orange Beach, AL planned for fall break, but the condo we stay in was damaged in hurricane Sally. I am wishing for a trip anywhere at this point.
> 
> Our district doesn’t require quarantine, but I wouldn’t feel right about skipping it after a trip like that.


Ah. MCO was so dead I don’t know it mattered 
As for the quarantine, I understand. We’re raging so hard here and I’m a healthcare provider - so exposure from dad or the general public is a wash, anyway. Thank you for being mindful in your plans - it’s what’s going to keep as many as possible safe.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I know I would feel safe at WDW. It’s everywhere between my house and there that I worry about.
> 
> I was so tempted to book a trip for fall break, but my kid is going back to school in person, so we can’t self quarantine for 14 days after.



I had no issues at either airport experience. But I’ve also heard horror stories from people, specifically Denver which is a big hub city. So its really a calculated risk because you can’t know beforehand. And that’s exactly the problem. I could have been 3 steps away from someone I could have contracted the virus from at all times down there and not even know. That’s a big question mark with travel. I feel Disney did an impeccable job at least making it feel like guests were safe on their property. Except for Disney Springs. And their temperature checks were a joke. 75% of the time they werent even looking at the temperature, unless it makes a noise when you’re over, it’s obviously safety theater.

The 14 day quarantine wasn’t much different than what we did pre-trip. I work from home. My SO just started going back into the office 2 weeks before we left, but she’s able to work remotely. We could have used 1 day to do grocery shopping because we forgot a few things to stock up before we left, but wasn’t a huge deal, not enough to risk it by going to the store even with being confident we were clear after the 2nd negative test. But not everyone is able to quarantine for 14 days, especially now that work and school are back.

Also, and this is probably just me, but I tried to look at this trip at times with the POV of people here that have children, how the mask situation is, meet and greets, etc. What I thought was the thing that I personally would have felt ruin the trip the most had I had children would be the show rooms. Haunted mansion, tower of terror and a few others. That would be devastating to me as someone who loves those rides to have those things ruined through the eyes of a child just walking through the stretching room especially.


----------



## yulilin3

Just wanted to pop up and assure you that the 3 stadiums at Sea World are being thoroughly cleaned, my calves and knees can attest to it  benches and handrails.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Just wanted to pop up and assure you that the 3 stadiums at Sea World are being thoroughly cleaned, my calves and knees can attest to it  benches and handrails.



you working at Sea World now? 

I remember a little while ago you had an interview somewhere at Disney Springs that didn't pan out. If you did get a gig at SW, congrats!

If not, well, thanks for cleaning LOL


----------



## Elle23

osufeth24 said:


> If not, well, thanks for cleaning LOL



Now that would be dedication!


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> you working at Sea World now?
> 
> I remember a little while ago you had an interview somewhere at Disney Springs that didn't pan out. If you did get a gig at SW, congrats!
> 
> If not, well, thanks for cleaning LOL


Lol, yeah im working at SW, started yesterday.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Krandor said:


> Agree...
> Even when they are allowed to restart DCL it is not going to be quick to do so.  So many of the crew are from many different counties that have to be recalled and yeah discussions with the countries you want to stop at.   The ramp up time from being told they can start to be able to start is likely to be months.


Right now 3 of the ships are in Dry Dock and the 4th is on her way there.   So DCL is not coming back this year.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> The craziest thing for me about Disney is their share price.
> 
> It seems bonkers to me that its holding not far off where it was at the start of the year when they still have no idea when they will have even a hint of return to normal from the movie studio and parks/resorts/DCL looks like it will be significantly impacted well into next year at least.



I don't get it either, but the forecast/speculation for next year or further might be built-in.  Even so, I don't project it to be above $100/share especially at an estimated ~ -34% return.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Lol, yeah im working at SW, started yesterday.


 
congrats!  Hope you enjoy it


----------



## FinnsMom7

Farro said:


> I think Remy will open by Spring Break.


based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.


----------



## Farro

FinnsMom7 said:


> based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.



They probably should have never included a ride in their package that wasn't even open yet...I don't think that means anything other than that they can't guarantee when it will be open. Could be sooner, could be later.


----------



## skeeter31

FinnsMom7 said:


> based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.


That’s interesting. I didn’t know that Disney weddings included specific rides in their packages. Guess it’s like a VIP tour-lite type of deal.

They may also just not want to promise the ride to a VIP type of situation and then have to offer refunds. Sort of like how true VIP tours right now don’t include ROTR.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> That’s interesting. I didn’t know that Disney weddings included specific rides in their packages. Guess it’s like a VIP tour-lite type of deal.
> 
> They may also just not want to promise the ride to a VIP type of situation and then have to offer refunds. Sort of like how true VIP tours right now don’t include ROTR.



How are they booking weddings right now? With limitations and social distancing, is it only 10 guests or less?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Farro said:


> They probably should have never included a ride in their package that wasn't even open yet...I don't think that means anything other than that they can't guarantee when it will be open. Could be sooner, could be later.


well this is a May 2021 wedding so I guess since the Remy ride was due to open this summer it wasn't a consideration.  thanks to 2020 we all now know anything is possible LOL


----------



## FinnsMom7

Farro said:


> How are they booking weddings right now? With limitations and social distancing, is it only 10 guests or less?


These are weddings that were already booked. I think Oct weddings will be first they have.  My friend was May this year, moved to Sept, and now is hoping the 3rd date in Jan 2021 happens.  They canceled Sept when they got the restrictions - no way she was paying that much to wear a mask during her ceremony and then no dancing allowed.  Plus disney won't allow outside vendors so the items you can save money on would have to be thru disney and triple cost.


----------



## FinnsMom7

skeeter31 said:


> That’s interesting. I didn’t know that Disney weddings included specific rides in their packages. Guess it’s like a VIP tour-lite type of deal.
> 
> They may also just not want to promise the ride to a VIP type of situation and then have to offer refunds. Sort of like how true VIP tours right now don’t include ROTR.


It may have been in their Epcot Welcome party and not wedding - I know you can add an upcharge to include rides for the dessert parties.


----------



## rpb718

FinnsMom7 said:


> based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.



Wow - that "unofficial" delay for Rat posted earlier this week had it at 8 months and May 15 is pretty much exactly 8 months from that.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Wow - that "unofficial" delay for Rat posted earlier this week had it at 8 months and May 15 is pretty much exactly 8 months from that.



No, it was originally supposed to open summer 2020, so 8 months would be around Feb/March


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> No, it was originally supposed to open summer 2020, so 8 months would be around Feb/March



Still, it makes me wonder if those delays where based upon whatever the "official" opening date was, if there ever was an "official" opening date actually committed to by WDW (I don't remember seeing anything official), or if those delay dates were based from earlier this week when the current set of delays were reported.  And by WDW standards - we are still within "summer 2020".


----------



## mattpeto

FinnsMom7 said:


> based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.



Okay I'll speculate:

Disney got burned a bit with MMRR.  New attraction opened and then the parks shutdown.  They really want to avoid that again.  Fall/Winter could be hard on the country again and want to avoid further shutdowns or restrictions on capacity.  DL is still closed!
They figure if people were planning to come in the Fall/Winter, they will come anyway without the new attractions and the old stuff (Fireworks, M&G, etc.).  
They also have a capacity limit in play.  Reaching the capacity at Epcot at 25% will only minimize the bleeding, not stop it.
It sure seems like Disney's strategy is buy time until the vaccine is readily available.  Continue to make slow and steady progress on projects started, being financially prudent.  

Disney is gearing towards a re-launch of sorts.  I would imagine over the course of 12-18 months, we get the old things back and plenty of new STUFF (50th celebration, Remy's, GoTG, Harmonious, Tron, etc).  

If I had to guess, the re-launch seems to point to Spring 2021, Summer 2021 or October 2021.  It's clearly vaccine driven.

This could be a shareholder dream.


----------



## MrsBooch

Just took a peek and Thanksgiving week is all but sold out for Resort Guests and Theme Park Ticket guests for HS - Nov. 23-25 and the 27th - NOT Thanksgiving day though...

And AP's still have availability during that time.


----------



## Krandor

mattpeto said:


> Okay I'll speculate:
> 
> Disney got burned a bit with MMRR.  New attraction opened and then the parks shutdown.  They really want to avoid that again.  Fall/Winter could be hard on the country again and want to avoid further shutdowns or restrictions on capacity.  DL is still closed!
> They figure if people were planning to come in the Fall/Winter, they will come anyway without the new attractions and the old stuff (Fireworks, M&G, etc.).
> They also have a capacity limit in play.  Reaching the capacity at Epcot at 25% will only minimize the bleeding, not stop it.
> It sure seems like Disney's strategy is buy time until the vaccine is readily available.  Continue to make slow and steady progress on projects started, being financially prudent.
> 
> Disney is gearing towards a re-launch of sorts.  I would imagine over the course of 12-18 months, we get the old things back and plenty of new STUFF (50th celebration, Remy's, GoTG, Harmonious, Tron, etc).
> 
> If I had to guess, the re-launch seems to point to Spring 2021, Summer 2021 or October 2021.  It's clearly vaccine driven.
> 
> This could be a shareholder dream.



Completely agree and don't really think we are going to see a lot of stuff return until at least spring. Disney clearly knows what the optics are for them which doesn't apply as much to their competitors and wants to maintain their image and brand and think if they do too much "hey come down and ride this brand new ride" they could hurt that image. and I'm not sure that is wrong - there are a few places I refuse to go back to because of how they handled the reopening and I may never go back because my impression was they put profit over health. 

So yes i think disney is going to try to tread water a big, cater to people who will come with all the restrictions for now and wait for a vaccine. 

I have a feeling the pictures/videos of that last day before disney shut down scared some of the executives.  They got a lot of bad press for that and I think they want to make sure that doesn't happen again (back to protect the Brand)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227


----------



## Sara W

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227


I would have loved that for resort restaurants when I was there last week. I could have made my kids something in the villa and enjoyed a nice table service dinner for myself.


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227



It looks like it's only Sanaa at this point, but this is really neat.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227


So excited for this. Going for 2 nights next week and we were planning on getting Chilis or Macaroni Grille for dinner to take back to our 1 bedroom. Now we can get Olivias or somewhere else!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227



Honestly the quality of TS food is a bit better than QS so I think this is also a great option for guests willing to pay that premium for the quality of meal they want without having to stalk ADRs.


----------



## HikingFam

I just updated my app but still don’t see it. Am I missing something?? This would be so awesome.


----------



## Hettie

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227



I'll be interested to see this rolled out. It seems like a great solution for giving guests more dining options at resorts when the TS spots are booked to capacity, as well as increase revenue for Disney. I hope it works out well.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Sara W said:


> I would have loved that for resort restaurants when I was there last week. I could have made my kids something in the villa and enjoyed a nice table service dinner for myself.


I thought the same thing about resort restaurants. Not sure I’d use it for the parks. Eating Skipper Canteen on top of a trash can is somehow less appealing than doing the same thing with a dog from Casey’s. 
It might speed up the process to pre-order in the parks with this functionality, but I’d still want a table (and I’d still tip as I did before).


----------



## JacknSally

*A new food & wine booth is open.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306970068992094210*


----------



## Moliphino

HikingFam said:


> I just updated my app but still don’t see it. Am I missing something?? This would be so awesome.



If you go into the normal Order Food section now there's an option for "Sanaa To Go".  That's the only TS restaurant on there at the moment.

Once you select time you get this screen:


----------



## HikingFam

Moliphino said:


> If you go into the normal Order Food section now there's an option for "Sanaa To Go".  That's the only TS restaurant on there at the moment.
> 
> Once you select time you get this screen:
> View attachment 526682


 I see it now, thank you!! I hope they expand this to more places. We are going next week and I started getting cold feet about indoor dining.


----------



## skeeter31

Moliphino said:


> If you go into the normal Order Food section now there's an option for "Sanaa To Go".  That's the only TS restaurant on there at the moment.
> 
> Once you select time you get this screen:
> View attachment 526682


I’m wondering if they will roll this out slowly to mainly resort restaurants, and especially those restaurants that might not be performing to their full potential. I can’t see them adding too many spots like this to somewhere that Is always full and will make wait times for dine in guests longer.


----------



## Sara W

Edited- accidentally double posted. What I get for walking away while phone is still thinking.


----------



## jschlaud

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227



Seems like a great idea for resort restaurants!


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...n-and-dolphin-to-eliminate-1136-employees.htm
Some sad news as Swan and Dolphin to let go 1136 employees.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...n-and-dolphin-to-eliminate-1136-employees.htm
> Some sad news as Swan and Dolphin to let go 1136 employees.



That sucks and does not bode well for more disney resorts to open.


----------



## mattpeto

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...n-and-dolphin-to-eliminate-1136-employees.htm
> Some sad news as Swan and Dolphin to let go 1136 employees.



Still plenty of people think the country should be locked down.  This is another casualty example of why that notion might not be best either.

There's often a reasonable middle ground somewhere and I think Disney is doing it the right way.


----------



## runningstitch

I wonder if this works for those not at the resort....like if I'm at CBR, can I order from Sanaa and drive over to pick it up?


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...n-and-dolphin-to-eliminate-1136-employees.htm
> Some sad news as Swan and Dolphin to let go 1136 employees.





Krandor said:


> That sucks and does not bode well for more disney resorts to open.



While sad, it's totally expected. I'm sure if Disney hasn't already, layoffs will be coming soon. And I think it's more the conventions, etc., cancelling than anything else that is hurting some of these resorts.

I don't think it bodes one way of the other for more resort openings. I'm sure the layoffs were in play for some time now and future bookings can't play into money already lost this year at this point. I imagine Disney already knows what they plan to open.


----------



## Moliphino

runningstitch said:


> I wonder if this works for those not at the resort....like if I'm at CBR, can I order from Sanaa and drive over to pick it up?



I think so. It was letting me pick a time and choose food from Massachusetts. I didn't try to check out, obviously.


----------



## Greta

Krandor said:


> That sucks and does not bode well for more disney resorts to open.


I’ve never stayed at these resorts.    Are they mostly conference-goers?   If so, they would be hit hard.    Virtually every Corporate/business conference was cancelled/rescheduled this year.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

runningstitch said:


> I wonder if this works for those not at the resort....like if I'm at CBR, can I order from Sanaa and drive over to pick it up?



I don't see why not - you don't have to be staying there to eat there so if you are wiling to come get it, then it should be fine


----------



## KBoopaloo

TS food to go is an awesome idea and something that might genuinely convince some people to make a trip who might have been on the fence due to not wanting to eat exclusively QS and also not wanting to eat inside. It is especially nice for DVC folks who have a kitchen/eating space. With parks closing early it would be nice to get a to-go meal from your resort TS and eat it in your villa.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

sullivan.kscott said:


> Eating Skipper Canteen on top of a trash can is somehow less appealing



Hey don't insult Carpets of Aladdin like that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306985094108848129


----------



## twinmom13

We would have loved to-go TS at the resorts when we were there earlier this week.  Unfortunately, the kids menu at most monorail resort QS places is currently identical and severely limited.  Good luck finding a vegetable at one of them.  The TS menus at least offer a little variety.  

On the positive side, we found the food to be fresher and better prepared than before across the board during this trip, at both QS and TS restaurants.


----------



## Marthasor

Greta said:


> I’ve never stayed at these resorts.    Are they mostly conference-goers?   If so, they would be hit hard.    Virtually every Corporate/business conference was cancelled/rescheduled this year.



Yes, Swan/Dolphin holds big conventions and other events.  We stay there frequently and there is always an event or conference going on.  With events and conventions cancelled, I would imagine most people who worked in the events/catering departments do not have jobs anymore.  It's very sad.  These are lovely resorts and I always felt they provided excellent service.  The limited leisure travel that is happening right now could never make up the difference in what the conventions and events bring in.



KBoopaloo said:


> TS food to go is an awesome idea and something that might genuinely convince some people to make a trip who might have been on the fence due to not wanting to eat exclusively QS and also not wanting to eat inside. It is especially nice for DVC folks who have a kitchen/eating space. With parks closing early it would be nice to get a to-go meal from your resort TS and eat it in your villa.



Yes!!  We have a reservation at CCV in November and would LOVE if WCC does mobile order!  I really don't want to eat inside a restaurant right now.  This would be a game changer - wouldn't mind eating a skillet in our villa!


----------



## yulilin3

This job is interfering with my Dis duties  I'm so behind and afraid I'll never catch up
But here's a pic if contactless candy for the trick or treat tails that starts tomorrow at sw.


----------



## scrappinginontario

yulilin3 said:


> Lol, yeah im working at SW, started yesterday.


SW has themselves a new great employee!  Congratulations!!


----------



## disneygirlsng

I would love to to-go ordering to expand and stay forever!! Not because of indoor dining, that doesn't bother me a bit, but just for my solo trips.  If I could just go get some bread service and eat it in my room or by the pool, that would be fantastic!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

disneygirlsng said:


> I would love to to-go ordering to expand and stay forever!! Not because of indoor dining, that doesn't bother me a bit, but just for my solo trips.  If I could just go get some bread service and eat it in my room or by the pool, that would be fantastic!


same here! but going from Sanaa to POP might not make for the best dinner lmao


----------



## AmberMV

Mit88 said:


> 15 days and 3 negative COVID tests later and I’m free from my Disney/Universal vacationtine. And the first thing I did was go to the gym for the first time in 6 months. And boy was that a disaster. There’s probably more need for me to quarantine for 14 days after 1 gym visit than a 9 day trip at Disney. 3 People using the restroom and not washing their hands, and that was before I even left the locker room to go out onto the gym floor. Very few people washing equipment after use. Members giving each other handshakes and hugs.
> 
> How is it that Disney, a company with ~20k guests per day through 4 parks, not even counting DS can do what a small business dealing with at most 100-200 people at a time cannot. Its absolutely mind boggling


Hygiene among people at gyms has always been terrible.  People are gross.  I always used to wipe the machines before and after use and this was years before covid.  Germaphobe for life


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> 15 days and 3 negative COVID tests later and I’m free from my Disney/Universal vacationtine. And the first thing I did was go to the gym for the first time in 6 months. And boy was that a disaster. There’s probably more need for me to quarantine for 14 days after 1 gym visit than a 9 day trip at Disney. 3 People using the restroom and not washing their hands, and that was before I even left the locker room to go out onto the gym floor. Very few people washing equipment after use. Members giving each other handshakes and hugs.
> 
> How is it that Disney, a company with ~20k guests per day through 4 parks, not even counting DS can do what a small business dealing with at most 100-200 people at a time cannot. Its absolutely mind boggling


You’re making a huge deal that you quarantined after going to Disney but you’re going to a gym which seems to be a riskier proposition.  Does that really make sense?


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> Anyone else see this?  Ability to order Food "to go" from Table Service locations bia the app?  Sort of a good idea if you want something specific and still nervous about eating inside - but also feels like an expensive option as part of cost of table service is the environment (at least some (BoG, Sci Fi, etc)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306967391369396227


V&A to go?


----------



## gottalovepluto

FinnsMom7 said:


> based on a bridal site my friend is part of, looks like Remy is delayed until next summer.  weddings/welcome parties with that ride included in their package thru May 15th received notice Remy wouldn't be available.


I would think they’d want the excitement to calm down over the ride before adding private parties to the mix?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Bread service to go sounds amazing.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

gottalovepluto said:


> I would think they’d want the excitement to calm down over the ride before adding private parties to the mix?



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> You’re making a huge deal that you quarantined after going to Disney but you’re going to a gym which seems to be a riskier proposition.  Does that really make sense?


Pretty sure he’s just reporting what his actual experiences have been.


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> Still plenty of people think the country should be locked down.  This is another casualty example of why that notion might not be best either.
> 
> There's often a reasonable middle ground somewhere and I think Disney is doing it the right way.


Lockdown or not, there’s a significant portion of the country that isn’t going to travel right now or can’t afford to travel right now.  International travel is nonexistent.  The Swan and Dolphin also heavily rely on conventions and I can’t even imagine when they might start to come back.  It could take years before a company is willing to take the risk of sending their employees to a huge gathering to potentially get sick.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneygirlsng said:


> I would love to to-go ordering to expand and stay forever!! Not because of indoor dining, that doesn't bother me a bit, but just for my solo trips.  If I could just go get some bread service and eat it in my room or by the pool, that would be fantastic!



yeah, especially if you have a room with a good view (like Savannah view or something) - would make for a really cool dining experience!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306985094108848129



6 weeks to open Disney? That cant be right, can it? They’ve been working on safety measures inside the parks. So it would be re-training CMs and food/beverage delivery’s. Unless I’m overlooking something?


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> You’re making a huge deal that you quarantined after going to Disney but you’re going to a gym which seems to be a riskier proposition.  Does that really make sense?



So I’m just supposed to put my life on pause? Never leave the house again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Lockdown or not, there’s a significant portion of the country that isn’t going to travel right now or can’t afford to travel right now.  International travel is nonexistent.  The Swan and Dolphin also heavily rely on conventions and I can’t even imagine when they might start to come back.  It could take years before a company is willing to take the risk of sending their employees to a huge gathering to potentially get sick.



conferences too - for my industry we are now at the beginning of what is traditionally conference season and I usually go to a few a year - one of which was scheduled to be in Orlando this year - but all area cancelled / made virrtual 

They are all about networking and having tons of meetings with clients and brokers and stuff so I can't imagine when they will be back to "normal"


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, especially if you have a room with a good view (like Savannah view or something) - would make for a really cool dining experience!



This exactly. We had a beautiful studio on the savannah last July. Would have been lovely to eat my bread service on the balcony. Sigh.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> conferences too - for my industry we are now at the beginning of what is traditionally conference season and I usually go to a few a year - one of which was scheduled to be in Orlando this year - but all area cancelled / made virrtual
> 
> They are all about networking and having tons of meetings with clients and brokers and stuff so I can't imagine when they will be back to "normal"


I think a decent number of housekeeping positions are gone forever. If hotels can get people in a trash and towels only rhythm that will save a good amount of time while still accessing the rooms to make sure they’re not trashed/etc...


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> This exactly. We had a beautiful studio on the savannah last July. Would have been lovely to eat my bread service on the balcony. Sigh.


Planning to do just that in November.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I think a decent number of housekeeping positions are gone forever. If hotels can get people in a trash and towels only rhythm that will save a good amount of time while still accessing the rooms to make sure they’re not trashed/etc...



Bleh.

I love coming back to the room after they've cleaned, made the bed...one of my parts of staying at a hotel, anywhere.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

gottalovepluto said:


> I think a decent number of housekeeping positions are gone forever. If hotels can get people in a trash and towels only rhythm that will save a good amount of time while still accessing the rooms to make sure they’re not trashed/etc...



God I hope not, we still need people to clean the bathrooms o.o


----------



## Eric Smith

No, honestly I think you went overboard when you got back from Disney.  That level of concern doesn’t quite match with going to a gym.  


Mit88 said:


> So I’m just supposed to put my life on pause? Never leave the house again?


t


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> No, honestly I think you went overboard when you got back from Disney.  That level of concern doesn’t quite match with going to a gym.
> 
> t



wait. I went overboard? With quarantining for 14 days, something I was supposed to do as my state mandates it after traveling from Florida?


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> wait. I went overboard? With quarantining for 14 days, something I was supposed to do as my state mandates it after traveling from Florida?


Did your state mandate three COVID tests as well?


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> conferences too - for my industry we are now at the beginning of what is traditionally conference season and I usually go to a few a year - one of which was scheduled to be in Orlando this year - but all area cancelled / made virrtual
> 
> They are all about networking and having tons of meetings with clients and brokers and stuff so I can't imagine when they will be back to "normal"


I’m kind of in the same boat.  I used to travel for work about once and month for various different meetings across the country.  I’m not sure what that is going to look like after all this is over.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> Did your state mandate three COVID tests as well?



No. But when it’s free, and it gives me peace of mind, why wouldn’t I?


----------



## Cfiiitz

Eric Smith said:


> Did your state mandate three COVID tests as well?



What’s the point of criticizing someone for being “too cautious”? How does that negatively impact anyone? People want Disney to be open and to support it and to boost employment. People don’t want travellers to spread it to their towns/cities whatever... this person went through great effort to try and address both of these things and now they are being criticized? It’s actually unbelievable


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> You’re making a huge deal that you quarantined after going to Disney but you’re going to a gym which seems to be a riskier proposition.  Does that really make sense?



Why have you taken such issue with this? The gym, the tests, the quarantine. 

If anything is overboard, it's your reaction to someone else's choice to maintain other people's safety.


----------



## Farro

I love lamp.


----------



## pixieprincess925

If I put in a mobile order at a resort I'm not staying at, will the guards at the gate (driving in) let me in to pick up or eat my order?

Anybody try this yet?


----------



## Iowamomof4

pixieprincess925 said:


> If I put in a mobile order at a resort I'm not staying at, will the guards at the gate (driving in) let me in to pick up or eat my order?
> 
> Anybody try this yet?



Someone on the ROTR boarding group thread did that this morning at BWI (took a ride share) to be able to walk to DHS.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Bleh.
> 
> I love coming back to the room after they've cleaned, made the bed...one of my parts of staying at a hotel, anywhere.


And turn down service!


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> No. But when it’s free, and it gives me peace of mind, why wouldn’t I?


Presumably your state isn't currently having capacity problems with testing? If they were, would you still have used 3 tests?


----------



## Mit88

Cfiiitz said:


> What’s the point of criticizing someone for being “too cautious”? How does that negatively impact anyone? People want Disney to be open and to support it and to boost employment. People don’t want travellers to spread it to their towns/cities whatever... this person went through great effort to try and address both of these things and now they are being criticized? It’s actually unbelievable





MrsBooch said:


> Why have you taken such issue with this? The gym, the tests, the quarantine.
> 
> If anything is overboard, it's your reaction to someone else's choice to maintain other people's safety.



Question me if I return from vacation and have/go to a party, or go out to bars, or restaurants, or anywhere. But to say someone is “overcautious” when they have other people in mind seems like a weird hill to die on. My “overcautious”ness upon returning offsets going somewhere that some would deem dangerous, or irresponsible. Getting tested the 1st and 2nd time gives me the peace of mind that I didnt inadvertently pass it off to someone at the airport to then have them spread it elsewhere and the 3rd test was to ensure that, even as unlikely as it may be, that the virus didnt hit my system until late into the quarantine period. I honestly shouldn’t even feel the need to explain myself in this scenario.


----------



## AmberMV

We got back Wednesday from another local-ish trip to Disney (1.5 hour drive).  We have now been (with 3 toddlers in tow) in July, August and September-ridden on rides, eaten inside, seen the line situations in person, stayed on property, used provided transportation and experienced all the changes due to Covid.  We also have not experienced any issues or symptoms in our family of 5.  We've also had great get-aways from regular day to day life.  The level of crowds has most certainly increased from July to September, but still miles better than how it was in February this year.


----------



## MrsBooch

I gotta say - I love the idea of this To Go for Table Service business - especially with a kid - this MIGHT be our new default.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> I gotta say - I love the idea of this To Go for Table Service business - especially with a kid - this MIGHT be our new default.



And maybe it will help free up reservations or even allow for walk ups when crowds increase.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> And maybe it will help free up reservations or even allow for walk ups when crowds increase.


And with room service out of commission, it's a great compromise. Hope they start to roll out even more restaurants!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If more people were over cautious we probably wouldn’t be in this miserable situation.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> I gotta say - I love the idea of this To Go for Table Service business - especially with a kid - this MIGHT be our new default.





MrsBooch said:


> I gotta say - I love the idea of this To Go for Table Service business - especially with a kid - this MIGHT be our new default.


I dont think this change will last once restaurants are back to full capacity.  I don’t think the kitchen would be able to handle a full restaurant along with takeout orders.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Eric Smith said:


> I dont think this change will last once restaurants are back to full capacity.  I don’t think the kitchen would be able to handle a full restaurant along with takeout orders.


Definitely agree for the parks and the headliner TS at resorts (‘Ohana, Sana’a, etc). I see no reason it couldn’t work at a Boatwright’s or Maya Grill. Even the bread service and other apps at Sana’a could work without being too disruptive.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

hereforthechurros said:


> And with room service out of commission, it's a great compromise. Hope they start to roll out even more restaurants!



Yacht Club had room service during our stay last week although I'm sure that's not the norm for all resorts.


----------



## skeeter31

butterscotchcollins said:


> Yacht Club had room service during our stay last week although I'm sure that's not the norm for all resorts.


YC is the only resort with room service currently.

I’ll be going to Disney for 2-3 nights every 3 weeks for the next few months (we‘re using up some of our points we need to use) and we‘ll be in 1 bedrooms for each stay, so we’re definitely looking forward to that to go ordering from TS if it’s to be expanded in the coming weeks. Would be great for some of the smaller resort restaurants like Olivias, the restaurant at Saratoga (name escapes me), Trattoria al Forno. I’m very excited!


----------



## rteetz

Moving on...


Booked my first ever Universal stay for November!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

skeeter31 said:


> YC is the only resort with room service currently.
> 
> I’ll be going to Disney for 2-3 nights every 3 weeks for the next few months (we‘re using up some of our points we need to use) and we‘ll be in 1 bedrooms for each stay, so we’re definitely looking forward to that to go ordering from TS if it’s to be expanded in the coming weeks. Would be great for some of the smaller resort restaurants like Olivias, the restaurant at Saratoga (name escapes me), Trattoria al Forno. I’m very excited!



Lowkey jealous, have fun and report back if you use the TS to-go ordering! Honestly I’m surprised they didn’t think of this sooner - a silver lining of this bizarre period.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Moving on...
> 
> 
> Booked my first ever Universal stay for November!


Where?  We were first timers at Royal Pacific in August. It was amazing if not eerily quiet. Enjoy!


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Where?  We were first timers at Royal Pacific in August. It was amazing if not eerily quiet. Enjoy!


Cabana Bay


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Cabana Bay




You'll love it! I'm thinking about adding a Uni day to our trip in June. Why the heck not after all this mess?? 

Enjoy!


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> Moving on...
> 
> 
> Booked my first ever Universal stay for November!



Make sure we get a trip report.  I am tempted to make a trip myself.  I have never been to any of the parks all my years living here in Florida.  

My First time ever on USO property was back this past June.  We went to Hard Rock Hotel for dinner (Palm Restaurant which is EXCELLENT!!!)  But I was very very very impressed with the Hard Rock.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> You'll love it! I'm thinking about adding a Uni day to our trip in June. Why the heck not after all this mess??
> 
> Enjoy!


Yep that’s what I did. Added a day at Cabana Bay at the end of my WDW trip. Dipping my toes into Universal.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...RIeu9P8Zh5PBs-i260NFADx3XLZMu_HQTcnaLiDUrLzeU


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Yep that’s what I did. Added a day at Cabana Bay at the end of my WDW trip. Dipping my toes into Universal.




We stayed there in 2017 and then at Hard Rock last November. I hope you're doing a trip report. I want to know what you think of Hagrid's!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> We stayed there in 2017 and then at Hard Rock last November. I hope you're doing a trip report. I want to know what you think of Hagrid's!


That’s one of the things I’m most excited for.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> We stayed there in 2017 and then at Hard Rock last November. I hope you're doing a trip report. I want to know what you think of Hagrid's!





rteetz said:


> That’s one of the things I’m most excited for.



I haven't really been keeping track - how has the reliability for that ride been of late?  Guess I am wondering if you only have one day are the odds in your favor for getting on?


----------



## AmberMV

Spridell said:


> Make sure we get a trip report.  I am tempted to make a trip myself.  I have never been to any of the parks all my years living here in Florida.
> 
> My First time ever on USO property was back this past June.  We went to Hard Rock Hotel for dinner (Palm Restaurant which is EXCELLENT!!!)  But I was very very very impressed with the Hard Rock.


I've been going to all Florida theme parks my entire life since I've always lived so close.  UO and IoA have more "thrill" rides and simulators than Disney.  Disney does more attractions that all ages can participate in.  I've always loved all the Florida theme parks but all for different reasons.  Definitely doing yourself a disservice if you don't try them all


----------



## JacknSally

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/animal-kingdom-extends-park-hours-on-sunday-september-27th/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't really been keeping track - how has the reliability for that ride been of late?  Guess I am wondering if you only have one day are the odds in your favor for getting on?


Seems to be better. They’ve been using the VQ still.


----------



## Jennasis

Moliphino said:


> It looks like it's only Sanaa at this point, but this is really neat.




Tim Tracker just stayed at Poly and did a vlog where he went up to the hostess stand at Kona and ordered food take-out to bring back to his bungalow


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> That’s one of the things I’m most excited for.



Its the most fun coaster I’ve ever been on. Its a big reason I’m getting a UOAP, that and  I never really knew an AP there was so cheap


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Its the most fun coaster I’ve ever been on. Its a big reason I’m getting a UOAP, that and  I never really knew an AP there was so cheap


i bought mine last year when they were running a special for FL residents, buy it now get 6 months free.  So I got the Premier (their highest one) for 18 months for only $499.  Until Covid, it was wonderful (the valet is worth it alone)


----------



## princesscinderella

pixieprincess925 said:


> If I put in a mobile order at a resort I'm not staying at, will the guards at the gate (driving in) let me in to pick up or eat my order?
> 
> Anybody try this yet?



When we were there a couple weeks ago and dined at Sanaa and California grill you needed to show your reservation on your phone to get past the guard.  They also had a printed list of reservations they checked it against.  I would assume they would have a similar protocol where you showed that you placed a To Go order from the restaurant maybe with a status or pick up time to the guard, if you aren’t staying at that resort.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> i bought mine last year when they were running a special for FL residents, buy it now get 6 months free.  So I got the Premier (their highest one) for 18 months for only $499.  Until Covid, it was wonderful (the valet is worth it alone)



I think I’m getting the one below premier. 410 for 15 months. Which would run me through January 2022 and if my fingers are fast enough, and things are back to normal, I’ll be down there to run the Dopey. So 3 or 4 trips to Florida in total. Might even make 2 HHN trips next year and buy the frequent fear


----------



## Hettie

rteetz said:


> That’s one of the things I’m most excited for.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't really been keeping track - how has the reliability for that ride been of late?  Guess I am wondering if you only have one day are the odds in your favor for getting on?



Y’all, I rode 6 times in 4 days the last week of August. I rode when there was a VQ once, the rest were first thing at opening or close to closing. Walked off at 6:55 one night and got right back in line with a 7 pm close. The waits were the time it took to walk the queue for the most part. It was glorious as a solo, since I got the motorcycle every time and I lucked into the front car twice.


----------



## Mit88

Hettie said:


> Y’all, I rode 6 times in 4 days the last week of August. I rode when there was a VQ once, the rest were first thing at opening or close to closing. Walked off at 6:55 one night and got right back in line with a 7 pm close. The waits were the time it took to walk the queue for the most part. It was glorious as a solo, since I got the motorcycle every time and I lucked into the front car twice. ❤❤❤



I  can only imagine the wait time for Hagrids if the entire queue was filled pre covid that queue is insanely long.. Same goes for a majority of the attractions at IOA. Dudley Doo Right takes like 15 minutes to walk the entire queue with no one in it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We got very lucky for Hagrid’s. The team member who checked us in at HRH suggested we head straight over ASAP. It was 1pm on Friday before Thanksgiving. We booked it there and waited about 30 minutes. So glad we took his advice because it was down or at capacity the rest of the weekend.


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> I dont think this change will last once restaurants are back to full capacity.  I don’t think the kitchen would be able to handle a full restaurant along with takeout orders.



well if restaurants are back up and running there would be more in the way of overall options - so that’s not terrible.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Has Disney been sending out the "confirm if you're actually coming" emails to all resort guests? We didn't get one at all for our July/Aug trip (CBR), but did just get one for our early Nov GDT stay.

I'm particularly wondering about the part that says, "if you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won't be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment or travel dates if needed. You will be contacted shortly to confirm availability." I haven't kept up with all of the posts on this thread the past few days, but I'm pretty sure there was some discussion about whether they'd actually open CSR on schedule.


----------



## EveDallas

rteetz said:


> Cabana Bay



Cabana Bay is AMAZING! Have a great time!


----------



## Leigh L

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Has Disney been sending out the "confirm if you're actually coming" emails to all resort guests? We didn't get one at all for our July/Aug trip (CBR), but did just get one for our early Nov GDT stay.
> 
> I'm particularly wondering about the part that says, "if you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won't be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment or travel dates if needed. You will be contacted shortly to confirm availability." I haven't kept up with all of the posts on this thread the past few days, but I'm pretty sure there was some discussion about whether they'd actually open CSR on schedule.


I didn't get one for our November trip, but I got one for August (and we were moved twice when all was said and done).
We're checking in a couple of days after you at GDT.  I'll keep an eye out in my email.  I've also been wondering if they'll open on schedule.


----------



## Shellbells

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Has Disney been sending out the "confirm if you're actually coming" emails to all resort guests? We didn't get one at all for our July/Aug trip (CBR), but did just get one for our early Nov GDT stay.
> 
> I'm particularly wondering about the part that says, "if you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won't be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment or travel dates if needed. You will be contacted shortly to confirm availability." I haven't kept up with all of the posts on this thread the past few days, but I'm pretty sure there was some discussion about whether they'd actually open CSR on schedule.



We'll be staying at GDT Nov 4th to the 11th. I haven't gotten the email but I'll be watching for it.
It's been at the back of my mind that they might not open. I hope it does though because we really don't want to stay at Caribbean Beach and I'm sure that's where they'd move us.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Mit88 said:


> Its the most fun coaster I’ve ever been on. Its a big reason I’m getting a UOAP, that and  I never really knew an AP there was so cheap



We got APs in June for just a little bit more than what the 2 day, 2 park would be.  Being able to oh monthly is awesome.  We left the littles at the beach with the grands and checked it out.  It’s not Disney and I won’t be taking my kids until they’re bigger and (hopefully) into Harry Potter bc there’s just not much for them to do right now.  Heck, I don’t know half the IPs!  We are hoping to go back at least a day next month while we’re there and we have the grands again to have a pool day with the kids.  I really enjoyed MIB and HP: Forbidden Journey.  Hagrid’s was good, too, but I wish I hadn’t seen so many vlogs of it before hand.  I can give or take all the simulator rides. They’re all the same with different video - you ride, you shake, you “drop,” you’re rescued, the end.  

Excited to use the wand I scored yesterday on Offerup for $20!


----------



## Clockwork

MrsBooch said:


> I gotta say - I love the idea of this To Go for Table Service business - especially with a kid - this MIGHT be our new default.


I have a dumb question, not trying to insult or anything, but when you get takeout at Disney away from your resort where do you eat it? The resorts arent letting people use microwaves and eating elsewhere in a park would probably be inconvenient, please give me a idea of places to eat my takeout?


----------



## MrsBooch

Clockwork said:


> I have a dumb question, not trying to insult or anything, but when you get takeout at Disney away from your resort where do you eat it? The resorts arent letting people use microwaves and eating elsewhere in a park would probably be inconvenient, please give me a idea of places to eat my takeout?



speaking for myself - we are DVC members and typically stay in 1 bedrooms - so we have the “living room” area with full kitchen. Or if we have a studio - we always have a microwave and kitchenette.
But even without it, I’ve gotten the Twilight Feast sent to our room when we stayed at the hotel side of the Poly - and we just sat on our balcony. It was nice to be in PJs watching fireworks from the balcony while eating from one of our fave restaurants.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Has Disney been sending out the "confirm if you're actually coming" emails to all resort guests? We didn't get one at all for our July/Aug trip (CBR), but did just get one for our early Nov GDT stay.
> 
> I'm particularly wondering about the part that says, "if you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won't be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment or travel dates if needed. You will be contacted shortly to confirm availability." I haven't kept up with all of the posts on this thread the past few days, but I'm pretty sure there was some discussion about whether they'd actually open CSR on schedule.


 We had trips booked for Aug and Sep (didn’t take either) but also did not receive this email for either of those trips.  The Aug trip was cancelled approx 3 weeks before it was supposed to begin and I didn’t move our  Sep Trip into 2021 until 8 days before we were to arrive.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for myself - we are DVC members and typically stay in 1 bedrooms - so we have the “living room” area with full kitchen. Or if we have a studio - we always have a microwave and kitchenette.
> But even without it, I’ve gotten the Twilight Feast sent to our room when we stayed at the hotel side of the Poly - and we just sat on our balcony. It was nice to be in PJs watching fireworks from the balcony while eating from one of our fave restaurants.


Exactly this. We normally stay in a 1 bedroom DVC room when we go, so we have the dining room table and full kitchen. Plus, this is great for Disney to be doing right now, as most of the resort rooms that are currently open are DVC rooms (except for YC, Pop, CB, and Contemporary). So there is a good percentage of guests staying on property right now in at least a DVC studio who would have access to at lest a microwave, kitchen sink, and refrigerator.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We'll be getting bread service from sanaa today!  Just have to decide lunch or dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

Should be interesting to read reports on this weekend's test


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Should be interesting to read reports on this weekend's test



The wording really isn't clear.  Does "..at capacity" mean that they both are totally booked for the entire day or is it just "... at capacity" now but could change later?  If the latter, then OK.  If the former the wording should be clearer like "sold out" or "no additional openings available today".


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Should be interesting to read reports on this weekend's test



It’s hopefully good news in regards to getting the other 2 houses in a couple of weeks, as long as everyone there behaves


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> The wording really isn't clear.  Does "..at capacity" mean that they both are totally booked for the entire day or is it just "... at capacity" now but could change later?  If the latter, then OK.  If the former the wording should be clearer like "sold out" or "no additional openings available today".


there's both a standby queue and a virtual line, booth were fully booked by 9:20am


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't really been keeping track - how has the reliability for that ride been of late?  Guess I am wondering if you only have one day are the odds in your favor for getting on?



On weekdays you can get on 2-3 times (or really as many times as you’re willing to wait the ~30 minutes in line) but weekends with VQ I’d say once, maybe twice if you’re lucky. However it is well worth it! When we were there last Thurs we waited about 15 minutes the first time (which was mostly just walking the queue) and about 35 the second time (posted wait time was 55 mins).


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

yulilin3 said:


> Should be interesting to read reports on this weekend's test


My son got there at 7:40 with many people before him.  They let in a certain number in a line by the house and then cut it off.  At 9:00 he was able to get a space in the virtual que. he didn’t think all the slots were taken for the entire day at once since he was able to get another slot a bit later.  Guests were spaced out and he felt comfortable.  Said the two houses were done well.  Hopes they keep them and add more.


----------



## ChrisM

yulilin3 said:


> Should be interesting to read reports on this weekend's test



Isn’t there always “room for one more?”


----------



## osufeth24

I wish I could have made it to the preview yesterday.  Oh well.  Need to find time to go back to Universal, been a couple of months


----------



## Brianstl

And DME is in route to BCV.


----------



## Broncho52

Anyone think AOA may not open on time?


----------



## anthony2k7

Broncho52 said:


> Anyone think AOA may not open on time?


Yep, me. Seems unlikely.


----------



## Krandor

Broncho52 said:


> Anyone think AOA may not open on time?



Anything is possible.  Just depends on what occupancy rates at PoP look like.


----------



## Broncho52

Krandor said:


> Anything is possible.  Just depends on what occupancy rates at PoP look like.


I guess for the LM rooms that makes sense but they can’t move most family suite people to pop.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Krandor said:


> Anything is possible.  Just depends on what occupancy rates at PoP look like.


So far occupancy at Pop is around 60%.  Labor Day weekend had 90%.  I think AoA will open on time.


----------



## Greta

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> So far occupancy at Pop is around 60%.  Labor Day weekend had 90%.  I think AoA will open on time.


Did they open more buildings at POP on Labor Day weekend?  I thought 2 or 3 of the buildings didn’t have any occupancy at all right now


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Greta said:


> Did they open more buildings at POP on Labor Day weekend?  I thought 2 or 3 of the buildings didn’t have any occupancy at all right now


As far as I’ve heard all rooms are available


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> Moving on...
> 
> 
> Booked my first ever Universal stay for November!



Yesterday I ended up canceling my Thanksgiving Trip. Keeping my Xmas Trip.


----------



## Wreckem

TheMaxRebo said:


> I haven't really been keeping track - how has the reliability for that ride been of late?  Guess I am wondering if you only have one day are the odds in your favor for getting on?



It still has issues, but it is much better these days.

I rode it 12 times during the week of 4th of July. A couple of those days it didn’t open at park open. And a couple times our VQs became anytime same express passes. On our last day it was having issues. Prior to riding it for the last time my wife and I were stuck on Forbidden Journey for 1.5hrs before evac. We got off after park close went up to the Hagrids staff and asked if we could join the queue because we had a VQ. They said sure and walked us to the front but said it’s been having issues and we might not get one. We got on and one of the launches didn’t work and we got stuck by fluffy. Eventually it kicked in and we finished the ride. Not sure if they were able to work the rest of the queue they still had about a hour worth if people in line.

Right now it doesn’t always have a virtual queue these days so the odds of getting to ride it is really good. And waits aren’t ever near where they were pre Covid.

I waited 7+ hrs in July 2019. And then at Xmas 2019 we waited 30 minutes and a hour and 30 minutes. Those were both after the ride had been down and just came back up.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is we could get a DL announcement next week.


----------



## rpb718

Wreckem said:


> It still has issues, but it is much better these days.
> 
> I rode it 12 times during the week of 4th of July. A couple of those days it didn’t open at park open. And a couple times our VQs became anytime same express passes. On our last day it was having issues. Prior to riding it for the last time my wife and I were stuck on Forbidden Journey for 1.5hrs before evac. We got off after park close went up to the Hagrids staff and asked if we could join the queue because we had a VQ. They said sure and walked us to the front but said it’s been having issues and we might not get one. We got on and one of the launches didn’t work and we got stuck by fluffy. Eventually it kicked in and we finished the ride. Not sure if they were able to work the rest of the queue they still had about a hour worth if people in line.
> 
> Right now it doesn’t always have a virtual queue these days so the odds of getting to ride it is really good. And waits aren’t ever near where they were pre Covid.
> 
> I waited 7+ hrs in July 2019. And then at Xmas 2019 we waited 30 minutes and a hour and 30 minutes. Those were both after the ride had been down and just came back up.



I can't be the only one to wonder about your screen name after your experiences with IOA rides going down.  

It's been years since the last time I rode FJ and I'm hoping for a smooth time on that and Hagrids.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Rumor is we could get a DL announcement next week.



Something about Josh & Gavin filming an announcement on Monday at DL?


----------



## Ricker182

I know it's minor and I'm not sure anything was officially announced but it sure looks like the entrance pavilion at Epcot will be fully open soon looking at the aerials.   
Looks like the rest of the concrete is formed and ready to be poured.


----------



## rteetz

Ricker182 said:


> I know it's minor and I'm not sure anything was officially announced but it sure looks like the entrance pavilion at Epcot will be fully open soon looking at the aerials.
> Looks like the rest of the concrete is formed and ready to be poured.


Fountain isn’t complete yet, that’s really what is left.


----------



## Ricker182

rteetz said:


> Fountain isn’t complete yet, that’s really what is left.


The plumbing was most likely mostly completed before they installed the pylons.   
I wonder what's left?


----------



## rteetz

Ricker182 said:


> The plumbing was most likely mostly completed before they installed the pylons.
> I wonder what's left?


Rock work it appears via photos.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Rumor is we could get a DL announcement next week.



October 19th is my guess. But I wouldnt be surprised if it’s earlier. I can’t imagine they’re really 6 weeks away from announcement to opening like the mayor said.


----------



## Ricker182

rteetz said:


> Rock work it appears via photos.


Thanks.


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> I had no issues at either airport experience. But I’ve also heard horror stories from people, specifically Denver which is a big hub city.



I live in Denver and flew SW from Denver to MCO.  No issues at DIA other than the train being too full from security to the gates so I just waited for the next one.  MCO definitely had lower mask compliance... surprisingly even the SW gate agent there had her mask below her nose as she was announcing boarding groups and mask rules... crazy.  I will say that MCO was much more empty than DIA though so keeping distance from the people refusing to wear their masks at the gate seating area was easier, even if it did mean I had to change seats twice in that area.  Once on the plane it was less than a third full so I had no one sitting in the row in front of me or beside me or across the aisle from me.

I got tested four days after my flight home to Denver per the guidance given by the urgent care near my house.  Quick and easy process and got the results via email the following evening.  Negative which was a relief!


----------



## Mit88

Dentam said:


> I live in Denver and flew SW from Denver to MCO.  No issues at DIA other than the train being too full from security to the gates so I just waited for the next one.  MCO definitely had lower mask compliance... surprisingly even the SW gate agent there had her mask below her nose as she was announcing boarding groups and mask rules... crazy.  I will say that MCO was much more empty than DIA though so keeping distance from the people refusing to wear their masks at the gate seating area was easier, even if it did mean I had to change seats twice in that area.  Once on the plane it was less than a third full so I had no one sitting in the row in front of me or beside me or across the aisle from me.
> 
> I got tested four days after my flight home to Denver per the guidance given by the urgent care near my house.  Quick and easy process and got the results via email the following evening.  Negative which was a relief!



There were quite a few reports in July where DIA was packed and the car rental lines were absurd. My comment wasn’t meant to be a dig, I lived in Denver for 10 years up until a few years ago and DIA is one of my favorite airports, especially when they set the light rail up. But it was always busy. I know it’s the hub for Frontier and Southwest and I think a few others and that’s a big reason why the airport is always crowded


----------



## Brianstl

Dentam said:


> I live in Denver and flew SW from Denver to MCO.  No issues at DIA other than the train being too full from security to the gates so I just waited for the next one.  MCO definitely had lower mask compliance... surprisingly even the SW gate agent there had her mask below her nose as she was announcing boarding groups and mask rules... crazy.  I will say that MCO was much more empty than DIA though so keeping distance from the people refusing to wear their masks at the gate seating area was easier, even if it did mean I had to change seats twice in that area.  Once on the plane it was less than a third full so I had no one sitting in the row in front of me or beside me or across the aisle from me.
> 
> I got tested four days after my flight home to Denver per the guidance given by the urgent care near my house.  Quick and easy process and got the results via email the following evening.  Negative which was a relief!


I was shocked at how crowded the Southwest terminal was at STL.  Our flight to MCO was full at two thirds capacity.

MCO was pretty empty when we landed.


----------



## Dentam

Brianstl said:


> I was shocked at how crowded the Southwest terminal was at STL.  Our flight to MCO was full at two thirds capacity.
> 
> MCO was pretty empty when we landed.



Same experience here - my flight to MCO was almost two thirds full although I was I think the only person who lucked out and had an entire row to myself... maybe I smelled... new strategy if so!


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> There were quite a few reports in July where DIA was packed and the car rental lines were absurd. My comment wasn’t meant to be a dig, I lived in Denver for 10 years up until a few years ago and DIA is one of my favorite airports, especially when they set the light rail up. But it was always busy. I know it’s the hub for Frontier and Southwest and I think a few others and that’s a big reason why the airport is always crowded



Yes, it's been one of the busiest airports for awhile - and the ongoing construction drama definitely hasn't helped.


----------



## Brianstl

Really happy with this


----------



## Ricker182

Brianstl said:


> View attachment 527104
> Really happy with this


Nice. Disney WiFi or cell data?


----------



## Broncho52

Are they temp checking babies?


----------



## Brianstl

Ricker182 said:


> Nice. Disney WiFi or cell data?


Cell data


----------



## yulilin3

SWO is going back to 6 days a week in October,  tuesday's will be closed


----------



## Aimeedyan

Broncho52 said:


> Are they temp checking babies?



They have never checked mine, at parks, restaurants, or DS.


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> SWO is going back to 6 days a week in October,  tuesday's will be closed



It's also closed on some Thursdays in December.  I tried to make a park reservation for 12/3 on our arrival day and the park is closed.


----------



## LSUmiss

Broncho52 said:


> Are they temp checking babies?


They didn’t even temp check DS (2).


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Fast pass returns to WDW in January/21


----------



## midnight star

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Fast pass returns to WDW in January/21
> 
> 
> View attachment 527199


I wonder if by the return of fastpass+ means they will start increasing capacity?


----------



## mamapenguin

rteetz said:


> Rumor is we could get a DL announcement next week.


I believe in you and I hope you are correct.


----------



## mamapenguin

midnight star said:


> I wonder if by the return of fastpass+ means they will start increasing capacity?


Maybe I will look at spring break...


----------



## Farro

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Fast pass returns to WDW in January/21
> 
> 
> View attachment 527199



Where do you see this?


----------



## Khobbs18

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Fast pass returns to WDW in January/21
> 
> 
> View attachment 527199


Pretty sure this is an OLD post from before the shutdown even happened.


----------



## rteetz

Khobbs18 said:


> Pretty sure this is an OLD post from before the shutdown even happened.


Yep.


----------



## Nlfm432010

rteetz said:


> Yep.


So sad


----------



## rteetz

Nlfm432010 said:


> So sad


Why is it sad?


----------



## Mit88

Fastpass, or a different form of it, under a different name will return at some point. Probably not until park hopping is back, or genie is unveiled


----------



## DebbieB

Mit88 said:


> Fastpass, or a different form of it, under a different name will return at some point. Probably not until park hopping is back, or genie is unveiled



Most likely for additional charge.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Farro said:


> Where do you see this?



Chip & Co twitter - 5:15pm today.


@chipandcompany: Fastpass returning to Walt Disney World in January https://chipandco.com/fastpass-returning-to-walt-disney-world-in-january-403076/


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Chip & Co twitter - 5:15pm today.
> 
> 
> @chipandcompany: Fastpass returning to Walt Disney World in January https://chipandco.com/fastpass-returning-to-walt-disney-world-in-january-403076/


Not the greatest source to start. I wouldn’t trust what appeared on the website at this moment. There has been nothing official as of yet.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Not the greatest source to start. I wouldn’t trust what appeared on the website at this moment. There has been nothing official as of yet.



This is under the photo (which appears to be from Disney’s site) - The article is dated September 20, 2020 

“_*We found the information on a holiday promotion for New Years Experiences…”*_


----------



## andyman8

OnceUponATime15 said:


> This is under the photo (which appears to be from Disney’s site) - The article is dated September 20, 2020
> 
> “_*We found the information on a holiday promotion for New Years Experiences…”*_


Notice they don’t provide a link to said offer page...

As of now, there is no definitive plan about the return of FP+/any sort of standby-bypass option for the general public.


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> This is under the photo (which appears to be from Disney’s site) - The article is dated September 20, 2020
> 
> “_*We found the information on a holiday promotion for New Years Experiences…”*_


Until this news is more mainstream from good sources I’m taking it with a grain of salt.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Until this news is more mainstream from good sources I’m taking it with a grain of salt.



Probably wise..  this disclaimer was just added to the article - i’m sure they were questioned by those on twitter... 


_Please note – While browsing the site we also noticed old information about the 2020 Flower & Garden Festival and Happily Ever After Fireworks.

So are unsure if the information at the top is new or if they haven’t had a chance to update the information at the bottom with the 2021 dates.


As soon as we have the official word we will post in here…


_


----------



## OnceUponATime15

And just now..

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...astpass-returning-in-january-likely-an-error/


----------



## osufeth24

What time do they generally open up the parking garage at Disney springs? 

Want to go to check out the new ge merch they'll have there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307786156797554689


----------



## DisMommyTX

Do all of the parks have fall decor and Halloween themed cavalcades, or just Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> Fastpass, or a different form of it, under a different name will return at some point. Probably not until park hopping is back, or genie is unveiled


It won’t come back until the COVId restrictions are gone.


----------



## rteetz

DisMommyTX said:


> Do all of the parks have fall decor and Halloween themed cavalcades, or just Magic Kingdom?


Just MK


----------



## TheMaxRebo

In positive news, looks like Pulled Pork Nachos are back!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307809715498496000


----------



## MrsBooch

What is SWO? I try to keep up in the acronyms department but - I’m stuck.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Seaworld Orlando


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

A little information about wait times from my insider Disney friend. As most who have been have noticed, wait times are inflated. We noticed this also when we went in July. This is not intentional. Most CM's can make an educated guess just by looking at the line but they used to get a more accurate time when they would hand you a flick card. They scan it, give it to a guest and the guest gives it to another CM at the end of the line to scan to update the wait time. With social distancing and lower crowds they are not doing this so its hard to guess with the 6 feet apart between parties.


----------



## Ricker182

Jimmy Mouse said:


> A little information about wait times from my insider Disney friend. As most who have been have noticed, wait times are inflated. We noticed this also when we went in July. This is not intentional. Most CM's can make an educated guess just by looking at the line but they used to get a more accurate time when they would hand you a flick card. They scan it, give it to a guest and the guest gives it to another CM at the end of the line to scan to update the wait time. With social distancing and lower crowds they are not doing this so its hard to guess with the 6 feet apart between parties.


This is good info. Kind of what I figured. I assumed they stopped handing out the card.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jimmy Mouse said:


> A little information about wait times from my insider Disney friend. As most who have been have noticed, wait times are inflated. We noticed this also when we went in July. This is not intentional. Most CM's can make an educated guess just by looking at the line but they used to get a more accurate time when they would hand you a flick card. They scan it, give it to a guest and the guest gives it to another CM at the end of the line to scan to update the wait time. With social distancing and lower crowds they are not doing this so its hard to guess with the 6 feet apart between parties.


I actually told DH I suspected this was the reason.


----------



## karly05

I've seen two videos of the reopened full building experience at Savi's. Without spoiling, the experience seems the same as before except for reduced capacity, face coverings, and social distancing. And two of my favorite Kembes are back!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Since everyone was posting their Universal plans, just adding I purchased OI meetup tickets for DS8 and I for Dec 6th. Was debating, but decided   something new to experience.
Staying at Hard Rock, stayed there once before, usually stay LRP, but nothing available there.
Surprised they are still doing these right now, very curious to see how it goes.

Honestly excited already to get back to Disney since I have now added part time teacher to my list of many job descriptions. I don't enjoy. They teach things way different than I learned 40 years ago. It makes me feel not so smart...


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Since everyone was posting their Universal plans, just adding I purchased OI meetup tickets for DS8 and I for Dec 6th. Was debating, but decided   something new to experience.
> Staying at Hard Rock, stayed there once before, usually stay LRP, but nothing available there.
> Surprised they are still doing these right now, very curious to see how it goes.
> 
> Honestly excited already to get back to Disney since I have now added part time teacher to my list of many job descriptions. I don't enjoy. They teach things way different than I learned 40 years ago. It makes me feel not so smart...



OI always does such a great job with their events I’m sure this time will be no different. Sounds like you deserve a break - enjoy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jimmy Mouse said:


> A little information about wait times from my insider Disney friend. As most who have been have noticed, wait times are inflated. We noticed this also when we went in July. This is not intentional. Most CM's can make an educated guess just by looking at the line but they used to get a more accurate time when they would hand you a flick card. They scan it, give it to a guest and the guest gives it to another CM at the end of the line to scan to update the wait time. With social distancing and lower crowds they are not doing this so its hard to guess with the 6 feet apart between parties.



I had also seen it speculated that they are listing the maximum the wait would be if a full cleaning cycle happens while you are in line (or at least erring on the side of inflating them a bit incase of that cleaning cycle)


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> I had also seen it speculated that they are listing the maximum the wait would be if a full cleaning cycle happens while you are in line (or at least erring on the side of inflating them a bit incase of that cleaning cycle)



Anyone who’s been over the past few weeks can also confirm that their actual wait times have been shorter than posted, sometimes significantly.


----------



## Mit88

butterscotchcollins said:


> Anyone who’s been over the past few weeks can also confirm that their actual wait times have been shorter than posted, sometimes significantly.



It really depends on the cleanings too. My wait times were pretty accurate, some were longer than posted, some shorter. For the most part they were accurate. RnRc and ToT seemed to be the 2 main ones that were shorter than the posted time every time for us. And then of course the last ride of the night where they Jack the posted time up to deter people from getting in line. MMRR was posted at 55 min when I get in line 5 min before park close and having stood in an actual 55 min line earlier in the day I knew it was much shorter. I think it wound up being about 10 minutes.

Space Mtn was shorter. Everytime I went on I walked from the entrance to the ride platform without stopping even though it was posted at 20 min. Splash was longer than the posted time, but that was because it was being cleaned, same with HM and Pirates.


----------



## osufeth24

Here at the Ap star wars merch preview at Disney Springs . Have a Vq setup


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Mit88 said:


> It really depends on the cleanings too. My wait times were pretty accurate, some were longer than posted, some shorter. For the most part they were accurate. RnRc and ToT seemed to be the 2 main ones that were shorter than the posted time every time for us. And then of course the last ride of the night where they Jack the posted time up to deter people from getting in line. MMRR was posted at 55 min when I get in line 5 min before park close and having stood in an actual 55 min line earlier in the day I knew it was much shorter. I think it wound up being about 10 minutes.
> 
> Space Mtn was shorter. Everytime I went on I walked from the entrance to the ride platform without stopping even though it was posted at 20 min. Splash was longer than the posted time, but that was because it was being cleaned, same with HM and Pirates.



Hmmm I feel like we were there around the same dates and this was not my experience at all. I made a note of my wait times to share on the boards and with the exception of that blasted carousel they were all shorter, from 5 minutes to 35 minutes less. You may have gotten unlucky (or I may have gotten very lucky) with the cleaning cycles. Just goes to show I think that everyone’s experiences and perceptions right now are a little different!


----------



## Mit88

butterscotchcollins said:


> Hmmm I feel like we were there around the same dates and this was not my experience at all. I made a note of my wait times to share on the boards and with the exception of that blasted carousel they were all shorter, from 5 minutes to 35 minutes less. You may have gotten unlucky (or I may have gotten very lucky) with the cleaning cycles. Just goes to show I think that everyone’s experiences and perceptions right now are a little different!



I was very unlucky with cleaning cycles. I would say probably 30-40% of the rides I went to had to be cleaned while I was in line. There’s really no set times (that I know of) for the cleaning, so its  really just timing. But even with the cleaning, I never waited longer than an hour for anything, so it never negatively impeded on my experience, not when you’re used to waiting in at least one 90 minute line every day you’re at the parks in normal situations


----------



## osufeth24

Glad I asked the CMs. I never got the welcome text they sent. I was allowed to get right in line since apparently I had been called lol. Said they were having issues with sending texts to people with Verizon


----------



## Roxyfire

Mit88 said:


> It really depends on the cleanings too. My wait times were pretty accurate, some were longer than posted, some shorter. For the most part they were accurate. RnRc and ToT seemed to be the 2 main ones that were shorter than the posted time every time for us. And then of course the last ride of the night where they Jack the posted time up to deter people from getting in line. MMRR was posted at 55 min when I get in line 5 min before park close and having stood in an actual 55 min line earlier in the day I knew it was much shorter. I think it wound up being about 10 minutes.
> 
> Space Mtn was shorter. Everytime I went on I walked from the entrance to the ride platform without stopping even though it was posted at 20 min. Splash was longer than the posted time, but that was because it was being cleaned, same with HM and Pirates.





butterscotchcollins said:


> Hmmm I feel like we were there around the same dates and this was not my experience at all. I made a note of my wait times to share on the boards and with the exception of that blasted carousel they were all shorter, from 5 minutes to 35 minutes less. You may have gotten unlucky (or I may have gotten very lucky) with the cleaning cycles. Just goes to show I think that everyone’s experiences and perceptions right now are a little different!




Thanks for sharing this info guys, Are people being fairly good at listening to CMs in regards to social distancing and masks?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> In positive news, looks like Pulled Pork Nachos are back!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307809715498496000


In more good news, the best hotel at WDW is back today! Walkway not open yet but should come online any day now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> In more good news, the best hotel at WDW is back today! Walkway not open yet but should come online any day now.


Interesting! I fully expected the walkway to open with the resort. Any particular issues holding it up?


----------



## SarahC97

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for sharing this info guys, Are people being fairly good at listening to CMs in regards to social distancing and masks?


We've been twice since reopening and while I have seen CMs ask guests to put their masks on properly, that doesn't occur in lines when no CM is around or on rides -- and more than once people took their masks off on rides when we were there. Basically, if there's no CMs around to monitor things, you will see people with their masks off or not on properly. Not a ton, mind you, but there are always the outliers. 

Distancing in lines, in my experience, wasn't being enforced by CMs because they're simply not there to do anything about it. 99% of the time people pay attention to the markers and stand where they're supposed to, but I did have to ask a few times in line for the people behind me to please back up because they simply were ignoring the physical distancing markers.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> In more good news, the best hotel at WDW is back today! Walkway not open yet but should come online any day now.



I thought the Poly wouldn’t be open until next summer/fall?


----------



## Mit88

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for sharing this info guys, Are people being fairly good at listening to CMs in regards to social distancing and masks?



In my experience, yes. It had gotten to a point where I had seen CMs just shooting guests not wearing, or wearing their masks wrong a disapproving look and the guests immediately put their masks on or pulled them up. Now that was just my experience. I had seen CMs also go up to guests and ask them as well. For the most part people were complying with social distancing without even having to be told to do so.  But DisneySprings is a completely different story. It seemed like most of the store owners were responsible of enforcing those measures in their corner of the Springs. Not many CMs or security walking around making sure guests were complying that I saw, especially on the dreaded Saturday night where it seemed like a No Holds Barred event


----------



## Elle23

Wait times look hideous at HS right now:

MMRR...105 min
MFSR...90 min
SD...90 min
RNR...70 min
ToT...60 min


----------



## Mit88

Elle23 said:


> Wait times look hideous at HS right now:
> 
> MMRR...105 min
> MFSR...90 min
> SD...90 min
> RNR...70 min
> ToT...60 min



School must start back up next week and people are getting their last trips in before then. Oh wait, we’ve been saying that every week for the last 7 weeks


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I thought the Poly wouldn’t be open until next summer/fall?


They’ve got to refurbish it for a reason...


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> They’ve got to refurbish it for a reason...



And now we said it.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308067408498884617


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Roxyfire said:


> Thanks for sharing this info guys, Are people being fairly good at listening to CMs in regards to social distancing and masks?





SarahC97 said:


> We've been twice since reopening and while I have seen CMs ask guests to put their masks on properly, that doesn't occur in lines when no CM is around or on rides -- and more than once people took their masks off on rides when we were there. Basically, if there's no CMs around to monitor things, you will see people with their masks off or not on properly. Not a ton, mind you, but there are always the outliers.
> 
> Distancing in lines, in my experience, wasn't being enforced by CMs because they're simply not there to do anything about it. 99% of the time people pay attention to the markers and stand where they're supposed to, but I did have to ask a few times in line for the people behind me to please back up because they simply were ignoring the physical distancing markers.



Agreed that there were outliers but I would say, in my observation, almost every guest was wearing their mask properly and kept on their line marker. So I can't think of too many instances where a CM would have had to intervene, I did see them reminding guests when both unloading and loading ride vehicles (I'm thinking specifically of an incident on 7DMT) to pull the mask fully over their nose, and wouldn't start the ride until all guests visually confirmed in compliance. I also heard a CM come over the ride intercom on Gran Fiesta Tour in the middle of the ride to remind whoever was not complying to put their mask on. So in my opinion compliance is good and CM correction is good and appropriate.

But if you think that having anyone 5 ft 11 inches away from you at any point would make you uncomfortable, I recommend waiting. There are many times when just walking around where you have to skirt past people in close proximity - it didn't bother me in the slightest but everyone has their own tolerance level and I want to be open and honest about both my tolerance level and my observations.


----------



## Eeyore daily

With the table service to go being added all that they need now is to add allergy menus to resort quick service mobile ordering!


----------



## Roxyfire

butterscotchcollins said:


> Agreed that there were outliers but I would say, in my observation, almost every guest was wearing their mask properly and kept on their line marker. So I can't think of too many instances where a CM would have had to intervene, I did see them reminding guests when both unloading and loading ride vehicles (I'm thinking specifically of an incident on 7DMT) to pull the mask fully over their nose, and wouldn't start the ride until all guests visually confirmed in compliance. I also heard a CM come over the ride intercom on Gran Fiesta Tour in the middle of the ride to remind whoever was not complying to put their mask on. So in my opinion compliance is good and CM correction is good and appropriate.
> 
> But if you think that having anyone 5 ft 11 inches away from you at any point would make you uncomfortable, I recommend waiting. There are many times when just walking around where you have to skirt past people in close proximity - it didn't bother me in the slightest but everyone has their own tolerance level and I want to be open and honest about both my tolerance level and my observations.



Thanks, my only concern is of course people who are not paying attention, I have plenty of that close proximity in places like Wal-Mart so it isn't too bad. I had planned to go to disney springs at least one evening and I'm sure that's a pretty popular plan so thanks we will be more careful there.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> I thought the Poly wouldn’t be open until next summer/fall?


Yes, and Port Orleans (FQ is our go-to), is on indefinite hiatus . I’d love some Yee-Haw Bob live and some boozy beignets!  Someday far from soon ...


----------



## HikingFam

The HS wait times today have me panicking about being there next Monday. Does anyone think switching to Thursday would be better? Or will all the weekdays be basically the same?


----------



## yulilin3

HikingFam said:


> The HS wait times today have me panicking about being there next Monday. Does anyone think switching to Thursday would be better? Or will all the weekdays be basically the same?


Shouldn't make a difference, just try and be at the park before 9:15 to get those first couple of rides in without much wait


----------



## RamblingMad

Elle23 said:


> Wait times look hideous at HS right now:
> 
> MMRR...105 min
> MFSR...90 min
> SD...90 min
> RNR...70 min
> ToT...60 min



Based the recent videos from Craig, the parks look pretty packed, especially HS.


----------



## Flamingeaux

yulilin3 said:


> Shouldn't make a difference, just try and be at the park before 9:15 to get those first couple of rides in without much wait



Which rides would you recommend?


----------



## BioInfoLib

Hi Guys, last night I posted for the first time ever, a report on our Sept 11-18 trip. Gives our impression of mask usage, distancing, and some of the other questions on this thread. If you are interested, you can find it in the Theme Park Attractions and Strategy forum, thread Here Now and Just Back WDW Reopening Experiences, post #3187.


----------



## HunterRose13

Elle23 said:


> Wait times look hideous at HS right now:
> 
> MMRR...105 min
> MFSR...90 min
> SD...90 min
> RNR...70 min
> ToT...60 min


Yikes.  I keep floundering on a Christmas trip and the thought of short wait times for rides was a saving grace.  It looks like that might not be a reality.  Time for more ruminating.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> I was very unlucky with cleaning cycles. I would say probably 30-40% of the rides I went to had to be cleaned while I was in line. There’s really no set times (that I know of) for the cleaning, so its  really just timing. But even with the cleaning, I never waited longer than an hour for anything, so it never negatively impeded on my experience, not when you’re used to waiting in at least one 90 minute line every day you’re at the parks in normal situations


This happened to me at Epcot during the same time period you were there, all rides except TT I hit at a cleaning cycle right before loading every time. Actually, I didn't have to wait for living with the land, but they started cleaning right after my boat ( I call it mine since I was the only one on it, and it turned out I was the only person on the whole ride for most of it since they started cleaning after my boat and there was no one in front of me either). I ended up sitting at the end for a bit so they could spray boats down, which set up perfect timing to hit the cleaning cycle at Soarin'. I got lucky at most of the other parks though, with wait times usually being far less/non-existent for most rides. It's really just timing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Flamingeaux said:


> Which rides would you recommend?


Not the one you asked but most, including us, beeline right to MMRR to queue up first thing. It usually starts running a bit before 10 am. If you time it right you can be in line for or even off MMRR by the time you grab your boarding pass for ROTR at 10 am. From there it’s all personal preference but check wait times and see what looks reasonable.


----------



## NJlauren

Seeing these HS times i am happy i changed to 1 HS day and 2 AK days, just more for the kids to do.

Am i reading it correctly there are two 'shows" at HS?  Disney Junior Dance party and Disney Society Orchestra (is this new?)


----------



## han22735

Flamingeaux said:


> Which rides would you recommend?


When we were there end of august we went straight on to MMRR(seems to have the longest waits) when we were let through the gates.  Both days we were at HS we were able to ride that then head to Toy story area or RR/TOT and ride one of them as well all before 10.


----------



## Sarahslay

Flamingeaux said:


> Which rides would you recommend?


I can say on my trip it worked out great to get in to HS at 9:15 and go straight to MMRR, then to SDD. I could have ridden one more thing before park open but decided to find a good empty spot to stand and get a boarding group for ROTR. I got that and at 10 walked on to swirling saucers, got on ROTR, then SR, TSM, ToT, then just chilled before my lunch reservation. ST and RnR make me pretty motion sick so I didn't go on those, but I had it all ridden aside from those by noon. Park was pretty busy that day too, so it's not like it was a slow day, it just pays to get there really early.


----------



## yulilin3

Flamingeaux said:


> Which rides would you recommend?


If you get there by 9:30am. MMRR then sunset attractions,  leave tsland and mfsr for the end of the night


----------



## gottalovepluto

Elle23 said:


> Wait times look hideous at HS right now:
> 
> MMRR...105 min
> MFSR...90 min
> SD...90 min
> RNR...70 min
> ToT...60 min


For those who have been what are you estimates as to what these times actually are? I'm thinking shave off 20-30 mins?


----------



## disneygirlsng

NJlauren said:


> Seeing these HS times i am happy i changed to 1 HS day and 2 AK days, just more for the kids to do.
> 
> Am i reading it correctly there are two 'shows" at HS?  Disney Junior Dance party and Disney Society Orchestra (is this new?)


Disney Society Orchestra is in the same theater as Beauty and the Beast. There is also Lightning McQueen's Racing Academy and Muppets as far as shows go.


----------



## rteetz

Cadaver Dans on Main Street

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...ep2020-cadaver-dans-on-main-street-u.s.a..htm


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> For those who have been what are you estimates as to what these times actually are? I'm thinking shave off 20-30 mins?



Closer to 10-20 probably. But it really depends on when you hit it. I’ve seen MFSR go from 85 min to 35 in a matter of 5 minutes on MDE


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Cadaver Dans on Main Street
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...ep2020-cadaver-dans-on-main-street-u.s.a..htm


A friend of mine is there today and has seen them on main street,  at the train station and at frontierlsnd so far


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> Closer to 10-20 probably. But it really depends on when you hit it. I’ve seen MFSR go from 85 min to 35 in a matter of 5 minutes on MDE



Without FP+, DHS is in desperate need of the shows to return to balance out the standby lines.

I'm sure it's way more complicated than I'm making it to be, but I'm getting the sense that what we have right now is what we are going to have for a while.  There is no incentive for Disney to make more things to do, unless they can increase capacity.


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> In more good news, the best hotel at WDW is back today! Walkway not open yet but should come online any day now.


Agree to disagree on that one.  It's way too stuffy in there.


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> Without FP+, DHS is in desperate need of the shows to return to balance out the standby lines.
> 
> I'm sure it's way more complicated than I'm making it to be, but I'm getting the sense that what we have right now is what we are going to have for a while.  There is no incentive for Disney to make more things to do, unless they can increase capacity.


I think FP+ would make this problem worse.


----------



## twinmom13

gottalovepluto said:


> For those who have been what are you estimates as to what these times actually are? I'm thinking shave off 20-30 mins?





Mit88 said:


> Closer to 10-20 probably. But it really depends on when you hit it. I’ve seen MFSR go from 85 min to 35 in a matter of 5 minutes on MDE


Our experience was that the times were inaccurate, but in an inconsistent way.  I once saw MFSR listed at 70 minutes with the line going all the way past Oga's.  Later in the day, the line was not even out the entrance and the wait time... still said 70 minutes.  I am sure most wait times are inflated, but don't count on anything.  We waited in at least two lines that took longer than the listed wait time.  Most of the time, I tried not to pay attention to time -- you cannot do anything about it anyway, so it is less stressful to just ignore it.

Edited to clarify: I mean ignore it once you are in line.  Obviously, you will want to consider both perceived line length and posted wait times to decide when to ride.


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> I think FP+ would make this problem worse.



Yep.  Long waits aren't going away at DHS.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Without FP+, DHS is in desperate need of the shows to return to balance out the standby lines.
> 
> I'm sure it's way more complicated than I'm making it to be, but I'm getting the sense that what we have right now is what we are going to have for a while.  There is no incentive for Disney to make more things to do, unless they can increase capacity.



Im under the, they’ve-already-increased-capacity camp. But yes, they need other offerings in that park. the other 3 parks are much easier to walk around and take in the atmosphere of the parks while DHS is rides, rides, rides, 3 shops, rides, Galaxy’s edge, rides. There’s also only so much they can do until the actors come back. The symphony isnt going to cut it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mattpeto said:


> Without FP+, DHS is in desperate need of the shows to return to balance out the standby lines.
> 
> I'm sure it's way more complicated than I'm making it to be, but I'm getting the sense that what we have right now is what we are going to have for a while.  There is no incentive for Disney to make more things to do, unless they can increase capacity.


Sadly I believe we're going to enter a 'milking it' stage where capacity is increased but offerings aren't (by much) until revenue is where they want it to be. Spring 2021 is about where a lot of us seem to be zeroing in on things returning to more of a normal. Hopefully!


----------



## crazy4wdw

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Fast pass returns to WDW in January/21
> 
> 
> View attachment 527199


Didn't someone post last week that this was an error on the WDW website?


----------



## rteetz

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...esian-village-resort-as-refurbishment-begins/


----------



## chicagoshannon

gottalovepluto said:


> For those who have been what are you estimates as to what these times actually are? I'm thinking shave off 20-30 mins?


Unfortunately the wait times for those rides (the 3 times we were there) were pretty acurate.  Slinky is 45 minutes when it's about 2 umbrellas from the snack stand.  MMRR stays consistent at about 70 minutes all day.  TOT and RnR go down to almost nothing at the end of the night.  You should be able to find the Falcon at 35 minutes after 2pm.

The waits that we found inflated were the continuous load rides like Peter Pan, HM, Pooh, LM, TSM etc.  We also found that at Epcot if you go to Test Track (during the week) first then you'll be able to get on Frozen in under 20 minutes about an hour after park open.  Seems  a lot go to Frozen first and once that first wave is gone you can get on fast and then it will pick up again 1pm and later.


----------



## Mit88

twinmom13 said:


> Most of the time, I tried not to pay attention to time -- you cannot do anything about it anyway, so it is less stressful to just ignore it.
> 
> Edited to clarify: I mean ignore it once you are in line.  Obviously, you will want to consider both perceived line length and posted wait times to decide when to ride.



While in the parks typically the only wait time that matters to me is the 2nd and sometimes 3rd to last ride(s) before park close as I try to time it out that I can get on one of the more popular rides (FoP, SDMT/Space, TT, and RnRc/ToT/MMRR) right before park close. But other than that, very rarely do I make choices based on wait times unless it’s a major ride that usually has a long line that has a short posted wait time. Like I’ve left a 10 minute HM line to go over to a 20 minute Space Mountain line in the past, but it’s rare that I’ll do that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Im under the, they’ve-already-increased-capacity camp. But yes, they need other offerings in that park. the other 3 parks are much easier to walk around and take in the atmosphere of the parks while DHS is rides, rides, rides, 3 shops, rides, Galaxy’s edge, rides. There’s also only so much they can do until the actors come back. The symphony isnt going to cut it.



yeah, I think more offerings would help - some more of the shows and bringing back the Citizens of Hollywood - plus the evening shows (Fantasmic! etc,) would help spread out the crowds.

As long as they continue to have consistency issues with Rise of the Resistance and we still have the BG process it is always going to be a "rope drop" challenge


----------



## yulilin3

some news on the Poly refurb
work will take place at the Great Ceremonial House Sunday nights through Thursday nights, from 10 p.m.–4:30 a.m. beginning on Oct. 4. This means the Great Ceremonial House needs to be clear of everyone by 10 p.m. Sunday through Thursday.

here are the new hours


On Sept. 28, the Front Desk area will move to a temporary location at Pago Pago, building #11.
The porte cochere and front entrance will be unavailable beginning Sept. 28. You have to use the back entrance by pineapple lanai to enter the lobby
If you're arriving by personal vehicle or Disney’s Magical Express will be directed to the right from the security kiosk.
Operating hours will be adjusted for the following locations beginning Oct. 4:
Kona Café: Sun.–Thu.: 7:30 a.m.–8:30 p.m., Fri. & Sat.: 7:30 a.m.–9 p.m.
Moana Mercantile: 8 a.m.–9:30 p.m.
Pineapple Lanai: 10 a.m.–9 p.m.
Tambu Lounge: Sun.–Thu.: 2–9 p.m., Fri. & Sat.: 4–11 p.m.

Monorail station will close Nov 2nd


----------



## Mit88

I get the feeling the Trader Sam’s at Disneyland Hotel will open before the one at the Polynesian.


----------



## Farro

I don't understand why the bars at the hotels close at 9. I sure hope this ends by next spring...

What are the people supposed to do at night when parks are closing so early? Is it because there's no one at the hotels?

I mean, I guess we could just drink wine in the room, but I'd rather drink amongst strangers....


----------



## LSUmiss

So is Disney Jr show open or no? I thought it was, but it says “temporarily unavailable” on the website.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

So I am having a brain cramp, how early is each park letting guests "in" and actually line up and/or ride?  Is it 30 mins before park opening or more?  is it just HS?  I remember when we went in February to HS they let us in I want to say it was at least 30 mins prior to official park opening but held us on Hollywood boulevard...until it was very close to park opening..


----------



## andyman8

I may be just late to the party on this one, but has anyone else noticed that the parks are now showing "summer" hours (MK 9-7, EP 11-9, DHS 10-8, DAK 8-6) for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> So is Disney Jr show open or no? I thought it was, but it says “temporarily unavailable” on the website.


Its modified. However it is open.


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> I may be just late to the party on this one, but has anyone else noticed that the parks are now showing "summer" hours (MK 9-7, EP 11-9, DHS 10-8, DAK 8-6) for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday?


Of course the 2 weeks they reduce the hours were the two weeks we were there.  lol  I did fill out a couple of surveys so maybe they listened.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Of course the 2 weeks they reduce the hours were the two weeks we were there.  lol  I did fill out a couple of surveys so maybe they listened.


It's important to note that these changes appear to be (as of now) only for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. That said, I wouldn't be surprised if we see them start extending hours piecemeal as each weekend gets closer when (thanks to the reservation system) they have a firm idea of how many Guests they're expecting. September has certainly turned out better than they feared, so we'll see if the "crowds" continue. Again, I know I say this a lot but October is going to be very important in determining what park hours situation and offerings look like for November and December.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> So is Disney Jr show open or no? I thought it was, but it says “temporarily unavailable” on the website.


----------



## Pens Fan

Farro said:


> I don't understand why the bars at the hotels close at 9. I sure hope this ends by next spring...
> 
> What are the people supposed to do at night when parks are closing so early? Is it because there's no one at the hotels?
> 
> I mean, I guess we could just drink wine in the room, but I'd rather drink amongst strangers....



That's our plan!  We are driving down next week and plan on bringing a nice stash of wine to enjoy on our balcony at night.  If Disney doesn't want our evening $$ we will just give it to the PA Wine and Spirits stores before we leave home, and save a ton of $$$ in the process  .

But for the record I agree with you.  The lack of things to do at night (especially things that could bring in revenue) is a head scratcher.


----------



## Farro

Pens Fan said:


> That's our plan!  We are driving down next week and plan on bringing a nice stash of wine to enjoy on our balcony at night.  If Disney doesn't want our evening $$ we will just give it to the PA Wine and Spirits stores before we leave home, and save a ton of $$$ in the process  .
> 
> But for the record I agree with you.  The lack of things to do at night (especially things that could bring in revenue) are a head scratcher.



If I was there now I'd bring my wine to the lobby or outside on a bench and see if anyone joins me in my revelry - with safe social distancing of course....


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> I may be just late to the party on this one, but has anyone else noticed that the parks are now showing "summer" hours (MK 9-7, EP 11-9, DHS 10-8, DAK 8-6) for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday?



ugh, I canceled an ADR for an Epcot dinner because of the reduced hours.


----------



## MrsBooch

Ooo am i glad I changed my Poly reservation....

I mean, I'm glad things are open, but that's a lot.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I don't understand why the bars at the hotels close at 9. I sure hope this ends by next spring...
> 
> What are the people supposed to do at night when parks are closing so early? Is it because there's no one at the hotels?
> 
> I mean, I guess we could just drink wine in the room, but I'd rather drink amongst strangers....


It’s only for Poly during the refurb because GCH will be closing by 10 each night for overnight construction.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> I may be just late to the party on this one, but has anyone else noticed that the parks are now showing "summer" hours (MK 9-7, EP 11-9, DHS 10-8, DAK 8-6) for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday?


It is a holiday weekend for a lot of schools for Yom Kippur. So maybe they’re anticipating a lot more visitors for a long weekend?

Thankfully I’m there Wednesday-Friday this week, so I’ll avoid the influx of people for the long weekend.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> It’s only for Poly during the refurb because GCH will be closing by 10 each night for overnight construction.



I know Riviera's bar was closing at 9 too and I thought somewhere else...


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I know Riviera's bar was closing at 9 too and I thought somewhere else...


Oh I didn’t know it was others too. That’s weird then. Yeah, with parks closing early you’d think they’d keep dining establishments in the resorts open later. But I guess they want to avoid overcrowding?


----------



## SarahC97

andyman8 said:


> It's important to note that these changes appear to be (as of now) only for this upcoming Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. That said, I wouldn't be surprised if we see them start extending hours piecemeal as each weekend gets closer when (thanks to the reservation system) they have a firm idea of how many Guests they're expecting. September has certainly turned out better than they feared, so we'll see if the "crowds" continue. Again, I know I say this a lot but October is going to be very important in determining what park hours situation and offerings look like for November and December.


I'm holding out hope for longer hours over Thanksgiving week. I'll take summer hours -- anything!!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308144798415675399


----------



## rjb123

sullivan.kscott said:


> Definitely agree for the parks and the headliner TS at resorts (‘Ohana, Sana’a, etc). I see no reason it couldn’t work at a Boatwright’s or Maya Grill. Even the bread service and other apps at Sana’a could work without being too disruptive.


Oh man! Now you have me dreaming of someone delivering Ohana to me! LOL! I would pay $$$ to get it made and delivered to my hotel room!  They need to do a Grub hub type of service for their TS restaurants!  YUM!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308142118393671680



Any rumors of any WDW announcements coming from this?


----------



## skeeter31

rjb123 said:


> Oh man! Now you have me dreaming of someone delivering Ohana to me! LOL! I would pay $$$ to get it made and delivered to my hotel room!  They need to do a Grub hub type of service for their TS restaurants!  YUM!


Well during normal times you could get Ohana delivered to your room at Poly as part of the Twilight Feast. But now, with Ohana most likely not opening until Poly reopens in the Summer, I doubt that’ll happen.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Any rumors of any WDW announcements coming from this?


I think this will primarily be updates from officials and then the Disneyland opening date/what's to come with that. I am not expecting much if anything for WDW.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I get the feeling the Trader Sam’s at Disneyland Hotel will open before the one at the Polynesian.


... Nah. It’s not THAT bad!


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Any rumors of any WDW announcements coming from this?


Rumours? Like wdw closing again?


----------



## Helvetica

I’m sure I missed it, but Savi’s is open today. I didn’t figure it out until 45 minutes before park close, so I obviously missed out.


----------



## mamapenguin

rteetz said:


> I think this will primarily be updates from officials and then the Disneyland opening date/what's to come with that. I am not expecting much if anything for WDW.


Is there a time?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I think this will primarily be updates from officials and then the Disneyland opening date/what's to come with that. I am not expecting much if anything for WDW.



I just saw on Twitter that they are not announcing a reopening date tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I just saw on Twitter that they are not announcing a reopening date tomorrow.


From?


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> From?


Nevermind see it now. Strange to hold the press conference then.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Nevermind see it now. Strange to hold the press conference then.



What could they be announcing? Plans to announce that they will be announcing something?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Rumours? Like wdw closing again?


Of course anything is possible, but why call back equity and slowly reopen all the things they’ve been opening, move forward with GF opening, announce hours and protocols for GCH at Poly, and give us an opening date for a tba water park?  That seems odd.
My guess:  either an NFL or NCAAF double site bubble playoff.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What could they be announcing? Plans to announce that they will be announcing something?


I wonder if this will just be more pressure to push CA to allow them to open. Showcase what WDW is doing well. Let DL officials speak and Josh wraps it up.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> What could they be announcing? Plans to announce that they will be announcing something?


The ultimate soon conference!!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308164889823846401
A bit on who will speak. Definitely looks like a “look what we are doing well now let us open Disneyland Newsome!”


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Nevermind see it now. Strange to hold the press conference then.


Anyone getting a feeling there was this awkward 3pm phone call from Newsom’s office where DLR found out their done deal wasn’t so done?...


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308164889823846401
> A bit on who will speak. Definitely looks like a “look what we are doing well now let us open Disneyland Newsome!”


Sounds like a total snooze fest TBH.

Guess it’s their version of pressing Newsom. As if he cares


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/all-...ZVFXe5vUqlWJm72XywaGuxJKQvE0lpj7xYlMlOUmNze7U


----------



## CastAStone

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/all-...ZVFXe5vUqlWJm72XywaGuxJKQvE0lpj7xYlMlOUmNze7U


This seems like incredibly good news for those hoping for longer hours moving forward. On a random September weekend, they’re exiting park hours, and in some cases by 2 hours!


----------



## skeeter31

CastAStone said:


> This seems like incredibly good news for those hoping for longer hours moving forward. On a random September weekend, they’re exiting park hours, and in some cases by 2 hours!


It is a holiday weekend for schools (especially in the NY area) for Yom Kippur. So not exactly a random weekend. For most up north, this is the first day off of school since they went back.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

CastAStone said:


> This seems like incredibly good news for those hoping for longer hours moving forward. On a random September weekend, they’re exiting park hours, and in some cases by 2 hours!



We won’t be there but I’ll take it! Hopefully this also quiets some of the complaints from the perpetually unhappy locals about how shorter hours and bigger crowds are ruining their park enjoyment (or they’ll just complain for an additional 2 hours).


----------



## crazy4wdw

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...ng-claims-january-2021-resumption-of-service/


----------



## hereforthechurros

CastAStone said:


> This seems like incredibly good news for those hoping for longer hours moving forward. On a random September weekend, they’re exiting park hours, and in some cases by 2 hours!


Very encouraging for those of us with holiday trips.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> It is a holiday weekend for schools (especially in the NY area) for Yom Kippur. So not exactly a random weekend. For most up north, this is the first day off of school since they went back.


Yeah... but outside of NY this is a random weekend. There simply aren’t many schools that give a holiday weekend for Yom Kippur...


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah... but outside of NY this is a random weekend. There simply aren’t many schools that give a holiday weekend for Yom Kippur...



There are a fair amount of Florida schools that have it off.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> There are a fair amount of Florida schools that have it off.


Yeah, there are quite a lot of schools around the country that get the day off. And especially with Rosh Hashanah falling on the weekend this year, it’s truly the first day off for a lot of schools (if they went back after Labor Day). Plus the NY area is still one of the biggest travel draws for Disney and most of the northeast gets this holiday off.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> There are a fair amount of Florida schools that have it off.


Ah. Well Florida schools having it off could definitely have an effect! NY not so much these days.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308257188578697216


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308257188578697216


The first re-re-open!


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> The first re-re-open!


DLP will be next I bet with a re-reclose. Frances cases are completely out of control with little sign of action so far so I expect when they do finally react it may well be with a full relockdown.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah. Well Florida schools having it off could definitely have an effect! NY not so much these days.



I have three kids in school and none have off. Perhaps this is a Miami area thing where there is a larger population of Jewish people?


----------



## pixieprincess925

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah. Well Florida schools having it off could definitely have an effect! NY not so much these days.



Many Maryland schools are also off


----------



## Marionnette

I live in PA but not in a district heavily populated with Jews. We have Friday off for an “Act 80” teacher in-service day and then Monday for Yom Kippur. Our district tends to combine Friday teacher in-service days with Monday holidays so the families get long weekends.


----------



## runningstitch

SaintsManiac said:


> There are a fair amount of Florida schools that have it off.


NC, too.


----------



## Krandor

SaintsManiac said:


> I just saw on Twitter that they are not announcing a reopening date tomorrow.



Then what's the point of the press conference?


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> Then what's the point of the press conference?


Pressure on Newsome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> What could they be announcing? Plans to announce that they will be announcing something?



[Josh D'Amaro walks up to the podium looking very serious.  Pauses briefly to let the gravitas of what he is about to reveal to the world settle amongst the crowd gathered both here here and at home.  leans forward towards the microphone ....]

Josh D'Amaro: "Soon"

[he then retreats from the microphone and takes his seat, no emotion ever appearing on his face.  His stoic presence is both reassuring and disconcerting to those in attendance.  DisTwitter esplodes]


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Hello, can any of you help me get this sorted.. So I am having a brain cramp, how early is each park letting guests "in" and actually line up and/or ride? Is it 30 mins before park opening or more? is it just HS? I remember when we went in February to HS they let us in I want to say it was at least 30 mins prior to official park opening but held us on Hollywood boulevard...until it was very close to park opening..


----------



## Betty Rohrer

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah... but outside of NY this is a random weekend. There simply aren’t many schools that give a holiday weekend for Yom Kippur...


not from NY but there are a few schools in my area that do have off also


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Hello, can any of you help me get this sorted.. So I am having a brain cramp, how early is each park letting guests "in" and actually line up and/or ride? Is it 30 mins before park opening or more? is it just HS? I remember when we went in February to HS they let us in I want to say it was at least 30 mins prior to official park opening but held us on Hollywood boulevard...until it was very close to park opening..



it seems to vary by park but from everything I have read all of them are letting you in a bit early - I thhink DHS trends the earliest at about 45 mins early.  All seem to at least let you get in queues and often opening the rides at least a little early


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> [Josh D'Amaro walks up to the podium looking very serious.  Pauses briefly to let the gravitas of what he is about to reveal to the world settle amongst the crowd gathered both here here and at home.  leans forward towards the microphone ....]
> 
> Josh D'Amaro: "Soon"
> 
> [he then retreats from the microphone and takes his seat, no emotion ever appearing on his face.  His stoic presence is both reassuring and disconcerting to those in attendance.  DisTwitter esplodes]


this has made my morning, can't stop laughing


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> it seems to vary by park but from everything I have read all of them are letting you in a bit early - I thhink DHS trends the earliest at about 45 mins early.  All seem to at least let you get in queues and often opening the rides at least a little early


 Thank you  so much for the info


----------



## osufeth24

So excited I get to check into AKL Jambo tomorrow!  Then Riveria for 1 night on Fri!  Finally staying on property for the very first time.


----------



## yulilin3

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Hello, can any of you help me get this sorted.. So I am having a brain cramp, how early is each park letting guests "in" and actually line up and/or ride? Is it 30 mins before park opening or more? is it just HS? I remember when we went in February to HS they let us in I want to say it was at least 30 mins prior to official park opening but held us on Hollywood boulevard...until it was very close to park opening..


once the parking lot is open, the parks opens. They are not holding anyone once inside, you go to whatever attraction you want and queue up, some have been opening early like MMRR, SDD, RnRC, ToT, 7DMT, PP, KS, FoP. 
MK lot opens at 8:15
Epcot lot opens around 10:15 to 10:30am
AK lot opens about 35 minutes before park official opening
DHS lot opens around 9:10 to 9:15am


----------



## jschlaud

yulilin3 said:


> once the parking lot is open, the parks opens. They are not holding anyone once inside, you go to whatever attraction you want and queue up, some have been opening early like MMRR, SDD, RnRC, ToT, 7DMT, PP, KS, FoP.
> MK lot opens at 8:15
> Epcot lot opens around 10:15 to 10:30am
> AK lot opens about 35 minutes before park official opening
> DHS lot opens around 9:10 to 9:15am



Any reports of rides at Epcot opening early?


----------



## figmentfinesse

osufeth24 said:


> So excited I get to check into AKL Jambo tomorrow!  Then Riveria for 1 night on Fri!  Finally staying on property for the very first time.



What a way to kick off staying on property! Wow!


----------



## yulilin3

jschlaud said:


> Any reports of rides at Epcot opening early?


I've roped dropped Epcot twice, one time waited for SE and the other walked to FEA and both opened at opening time, not sure about the rest attractions.
Each morning operations teams at each attraction decides if they are opening early or not so really none of them are guaranteed even if they have been opening early like MMRR.


----------



## chicagoshannon

jschlaud said:


> Any reports of rides at Epcot opening early?


Test Track was open as soon as the gates opened last week.  However, we weren't let into park the car until 10:30 so by teh time we got into the park it was only a few minutes "early".


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Guys!!!!
Southwest is having a sale if you book a flight in the next three days you get a COMPANION pass for the first two months of 2021!!

    You need to REGISTER, book a new flight and then fly in the next couple of months.
   Go see if it works for you!


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Guys!!!!
> Southwest is having a sale if you book a flight in the next three days you get a COMPANION pass for the first two months of 2021!!
> 
> You need to REGISTER, book a new flight and then fly in the next couple of months.
> Go see if it works for you!


Middle seats not open through November 30th too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I wish the flight prices were better for Nola to MCO. They looked like regular old prices to me.

ETA I was looking at October. They are much better Christmas week. Now I’m tempted all over again lol.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Does anyone know if the refurb on the big blue pool at AOA was scrapped or pushed or if that will happen as planned?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Does anyone know if the refurb on the big blue pool at AOA was scrapped or pushed or if that will happen as planned?


Just found an article that Disney filed permits this month for it but then also saw that they removed the wording on the website about it being closed. hmm.


----------



## yulilin3

At mk right now,  about to come live,  I'm sitting on market street and the silhouette person is working off of a picture from your phone so you don't take off your mask
Also the back bypass begins ms is open


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I wish the flight prices were better for Nola to MCO. They looked like regular old prices to me.
> 
> ETA I was looking at October. They are much better Christmas week. Now I’m tempted all over again lol.



The Magic (carpets) is awaiting


----------



## CastAStone

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Does anyone know if the refurb on the big blue pool at AOA was scrapped or pushed or if that will happen as planned?


My understanding is that it’s not really optional work. So maybe delayed but not scrapped.


----------



## sophy1996

SaintsManiac said:


> I wish the flight prices were better for Nola to MCO. They looked like regular old prices to me.
> 
> ETA I was looking at October. They are much better Christmas week. Now I’m tempted all over again lol.



Christmas week doesn't satisfy the Companion Pass deal though.  Have to book by 9/24 and fly by 11/15.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Any ideas as to when/if BOG normal lunch menu/procedures will return?  Has lunch there been very busy?  BoG lunch is my favorite "CS" meal, love the slow roasted chicken (although pork was better) and the strawberry cupcake.  I really missed it on our last trip, especially with Pecos Bills' topping bar being gone because it's just not the same now either.  I really hope the BoG  change isn't permanent.  You would think with mobile order they could easily switch back.


----------



## gottalovepluto

magickingdomprincess said:


> Any ideas as to when/if BOG normal lunch menu/procedures will return?  Has lunch there been very busy?  BoG lunch is my favorite "CS" meal, love the slow roasted chicken (although pork was better) and the strawberry cupcake.  I really missed it on our last trip, especially with Pecos Bills' topping bar being gone because it's just not the same now either.  I really hope the BoG  change isn't permanent.  You would think with mobile order they could easily switch back.


Reservations look decently in demand for lunch. I wouldn’t expect the other menu to return until Disney needs the higher capacity for crowds trying to eat lunch and can safely accommodate them COVID wise


----------



## rpb718

gottalovepluto said:


> Reservations look decently in demand for lunch. I wouldn’t expect the other menu to return until Disney needs the higher capacity for crowds trying to eat lunch and can safely accommodate them COVID wise



I have a feeling all other MK QS places would open and BOG breakfast returns before BOG goes back to QS for lunch.  I have a sneaking suspicion if BOG stays this way for another year we may have seen the end of QS there.  The only thing I can see to hold out hope for lunch QS to return is that it still has the "Quick Service" wording when you make ADRs via the website (even though it definitely is not QS at this time).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308450414615056386


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308452508780630017


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308452932921196544


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308453342977425408


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308453582405079040


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308454053660090369


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308453974396334081


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308454567567413250


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> I wish the flight prices were better for Nola to MCO. They looked like regular old prices to me.
> 
> ETA I was looking at October. They are much better Christmas week. Now I’m tempted all over again lol.


Travel by 11/15 :-/

We just booked southwest for Christmas week so I'd be so mad if I couldn't qualify for this!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308455579141189632


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308456139575701504


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308456210992107524


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308456450902065153


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> At mk right now,  about to come live,  I'm sitting on market street and the silhouette person is working off of a picture from your phone so you don't take off your mask
> Also the back bypass begins ms is open



I talked with the silhouette people last week.  They were SO bored.  Were begging me to do one.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanks for the live updates Ryan! Crazy that Disney can survive keeping attendance numbers secret during a pandemic.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

Was the reservation system confirmed for DL before? I'd gladly travel to DL with that in place since it's such a locals park.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Was the reservation system confirmed for DL before? I'd gladly travel to DL with that in place since it's such a locals park.


Yes


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## pixieprincess925

rteetz said:


>



What? Josh didn't say "soon"?


----------



## rteetz

pixieprincess925 said:


> What? Josh didn't say "soon"?


I don’t think the word soon pressures CA to allow them to reopen


----------



## Mit88

Wait, I thought this conference was to announce the reopening? It was just basically them begging Newsom? Or am I reading these wrong


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Wait, I thought this conference was to announce the reopening? It was just basically them begging Newsom? Or am I reading these wrong


They have not been approved to reopen as of yet. Today was a pressure event.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Anybody know when the GF walkway to MK is scheduled to open?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> They have not been approved to reopen as of yet. Today was a pressure event.



Man, they’re desperate. For some reason I thought it was a press conference with Josh and Gavin together.


----------



## rteetz

pixieprincess925 said:


> Anybody know when the GF walkway to MK is scheduled to open?


Anytime now.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Man, they’re desperate. For some reason I thought it was a press conference with Josh and Gavin together.


That was a rumor from a certain site but no.


----------



## MrsBooch

How dare they not end this conference with this as the last slide:


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


“Soon”

Drink!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pixieprincess925 said:


> Anybody know when the GF walkway to MK is scheduled to open?



the security tents were spotted today for that path so I would think "soon"


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Man, they’re desperate. For some reason I thought it was a press conference with Josh and Gavin together.


Yes they are. Newsom has the power to keep them closed for as long as this emergency lasts. That puts Disney in a practically powerless negotiating spot.


----------



## andyman8

pixieprincess925 said:


> Anybody know when the GF walkway to MK is scheduled to open?


Soon.

(Seriously, very very soon).


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


>


It felt largely like a waste of time, in my honest opinion. The politics of the situation are very complicated, and I'm always surprised how DL in particular struggles with Public/Gov Affairs (if they were good at it, we might have seen a fourth DLR hotel).

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they didn't take questions, right?


----------



## andyman8

I'm so sorry @rteetz 
https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/rund...d-and-princess-half-virtual-events-announced/


----------



## pixieprincess925

andyman8 said:


> Soon.
> 
> (Seriously, very very soon).



Maybe before Friday?


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I'm so sorry @rteetz
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/rund...d-and-princess-half-virtual-events-announced/


They couldn’t even hold till Friday so I could drink my sorrows away.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth




----------



## Dis_Yoda

rteetz said:


> They couldn’t even hold till Friday so I could drink my sorrows away.


you can still drink your sorrows away tonight - it just will hurt a bit in the morning


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> They couldn’t even hold till Friday so I could drink my sorrows away.


I say go ahead and treat yourself to your favorite adult beverage this evening and reminisce about your previous races.


----------



## yulilin3

pixieprincess925 said:


> Anybody know when the GF walkway to MK is scheduled to open?


I came specifically to stream the walkway,  a monorail cm told me it was planned to open and then... the bridge didn't work 
Going live from poly and gf right now I'd anyone wants to watch,  link in my signature


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

yulilin3 said:


> once the parking lot is open, the parks opens. They are not holding anyone once inside, you go to whatever attraction you want and queue up, some have been opening early like MMRR, SDD, RnRC, ToT, 7DMT, PP, KS, FoP.
> MK lot opens at 8:15
> Epcot lot opens around 10:15 to 10:30am
> AK lot opens about 35 minutes before park official opening
> DHS lot opens around 9:10 to 9:15am


Thank you sooooooooo much


----------



## hereforthechurros

So touring plans calculates their crowd levels based on attraction lines... yet they still have every day listed as a 1 which doesn’t make sense with wait times of 40 minutes for Jungle Cruise & HM or 30 for Small World. Is there something I’m missing?


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> So touring plans calculates their crowd levels based on attraction lines... yet they still have every day listed as a 1 which doesn’t make sense with wait times of 40 minutes for Jungle Cruise & HM or 30 for Small World. Is there something I’m missing?


People are so used to wait times of 30 or 40 minutes for those rides meaning the parks are completely packed, but without FP+ those lines are normal for a level 1 day. Without FP+ people are going to spend more time on lines as they aren’t going to be planning their waiting out ahead of time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They couldn’t even hold till Friday so I could drink my sorrows away.



when you get a bit older and have kids you may discover a beautiful thing called "day drinking"


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> I'm so sorry @rteetz
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/rund...d-and-princess-half-virtual-events-announced/



Not unexpected but sucks. The surprising part is they went on and cancelled princess too. 

However on a predicton front I think this makes the thoughht that WDW is targeting March/April for when they want to start to return to normal look more likely since the April race is still on the books (so far)


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> I'm so sorry @rteetz
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/rund...d-and-princess-half-virtual-events-announced/



I'm bummed, but my lower back will be happy


----------



## TwoMisfits

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes they are. Newsom has the power to keep them closed for as long as this emergency lasts. That puts Disney in a practically powerless negotiating spot.



Disney could sue to force an open...but they don't want to take that step...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I came specifically to stream the walkway,  a monorail cm told me it was planned to open and then... the bridge didn't work
> Going live from poly and gf right now I'd anyone wants to watch,  link in my signature



well, they have only been working on it for what seems like 37 years so can't expect things to work properly when don on the quick


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/afte...MAnzA1c-cc1kmtl100udd45k2bBNLMlowG391eqPRjsuY


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/afte...MAnzA1c-cc1kmtl100udd45k2bBNLMlowG391eqPRjsuY



I'd bet this is testing for harmonious but certainly possible it is for a modified show in epcot.   It is park easiest to do social distancing at.


----------



## Mit88

I can’t imagine they’d be testing the fireworks for 6+ months in advance. I’ve said for months I wouldn’t be surprised if Epcot had fireworks before the end of the year, that looks like it COULD be true. I’m hopeful, but still some hurdles to overcome.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> when you get a bit older and have kids you may discover a beautiful thing called "day drinking"



Oh, you don't need to have kids to enjoy day drinking. Fact.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine they’d be testing the fireworks for 6+ months in advance. I’ve said for months I wouldn’t be surprised if Epcot had fireworks before the end of the year, that looks like it COULD be true. I’m hopeful, but still some hurdles to overcome.



Possible for Holidays a small show.

I can see that.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine they’d be testing the fireworks for 6+ months in advance. I’ve said for months I wouldn’t be surprised if Epcot had fireworks before the end of the year, that looks like it COULD be true. I’m hopeful, but still some hurdles to overcome.



If you are going to do fireworks anywhere Epcot would be it but it has to be a show you can see from anywhere around the WS area.  

On the downside,. if only epcot has fireworks soon that points to park hopping not returning soon.  Fireworks at only one park + hopping is not a good combo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Oh, you don't need to have kids to enjoy day drinking. Fact.



oh for sure ... but I have always said that my kids don't drive me to drink - but they also don't drive me the other way


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> when you get a bit older and have kids you may discover a beautiful thing called "day drinking"


It’s brilliant!  So much extra time to metabolize!


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> If you are going to do fireworks anywhere Epcot would be it but it has to be a show you can see from anywhere around the WS area.
> 
> On the downside,. if only epcot has fireworks soon that points to park hopping not returning soon.  Fireworks at only one park + hopping is not a good combo.



Why can't you hop under those circumstances? If there are still capacity limits, whoever gets in, gets in. I'm sure you would still have to pick your two parks in advance, so the buckets would show full when they hit capacity.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> If you are going to do fireworks anywhere Epcot would be it but it has to be a show you can see from anywhere around the WS area.
> 
> On the downside,. if only epcot has fireworks soon that points to park hopping not returning soon.  Fireworks at only one park + hopping is not a good combo.



They could always implement hopping for APs only and test what could be the way park hopping with reservations may look like. That’s complete speculation on my end


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> They could always implement hopping for APs only and test what could be the way park hopping with reservations may look like. That’s complete speculation on my end


And it would bring back some value to the AP that many have expressed has been lost recently. It would be a nice “thank you for sticking with us.”  Hopefully it would be 7 nights a week if they do restart in one park only, if only to spread demand through the week.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> They could always implement hopping for APs only and test what could be the way park hopping with reservations may look like. That’s complete speculation on my end



When during any of this have APs been prioritized over people staying on-property?  I don't think hopping for APs only is likely to be a thing.   That is something that would get me to cancel my upcoming trip.


----------



## mattpeto

Spridell said:


> Possible for Holidays a small show.
> 
> I can see that.



This is more likely some Harmonious testing if I had to guess, but I'm holding out hope they have something planned for Epcot evenings.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine they’d be testing the fireworks for 6+ months in advance. I’ve said for months I wouldn’t be surprised if Epcot had fireworks before the end of the year, that looks like it COULD be true. I’m hopeful, but still some hurdles to overcome.


There were tests for Harmonious prior to covid **** downs. Different aspects need test and adjust.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> When during any of this have APs been prioritized over people staying on-property?  I don't think hopping for APs only is likely to be a thing.   That is something that would get me to cancel my upcoming trip.



Yes, I'd have to agree. If I'm staying on property, you better be giving me park hopping too!


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> When during any of this have APs been prioritized over people staying on-property?  I don't think hopping for APs only is likely to be a thing.   That is something that would get me to cancel my upcoming trip.



This isn’t to say that they’re taking anything away from on-property guests, the ability to park hop is already included into the AP. On-Property guests wouldn’t be disallowed from going to Epcot.  It wouldn’t be prioritizing APs, it would simply just be giving back perks that they’re already paying for. I’m not saying this will happen, just giving my opinion on what could happen


----------



## Spridell

hmmm more fireworks new today.

maybe we might see something after all at MK and Epcot sooner rather than later.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/project-nugget-magic-kingdom-fireworks-bunker-refurbishment-underway/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> I'd bet this is testing for harmonious but certainly possible it is for a modified show in epcot.   It is park easiest to do social distancing at.


I have no doubt someone will film it so we should know for sure.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> This isn’t to say that they’re taking anything away from on-property guests, the ability to park hop is already included into the AP. On-Property guests wouldn’t be disallowed from going to Epcot.  It wouldn’t be prioritizing APs, it would simply just be giving back perks that they’re already paying for. I’m not saying this will happen, just giving my opinion on what could happen



If APs could park hop and I couldn't that would get me to cancel my trip and rebook when I could do the same. and I doubt I'd be alone. For my next trip my purchased tickets are hoppers so in effect I've already paid for it too. 

We'll find out if you're right but I'd be very surprised if they took that route.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> This isn’t to say that they’re taking anything away from on-property guests, the ability to park hop is already included into the AP. On-Property guests wouldn’t be disallowed from going to Epcot.  It wouldn’t be prioritizing APs, it would simply just be giving back perks that they’re already paying for. I’m not saying this will happen, just giving my opinion on what could happen



Well, my UT tickets still have hopping since I haven't dealt with it.  So I paid too.


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> hmmm more fireworks new today.
> 
> maybe we might see something after all at MK and Epcot sooner rather than later.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/project-nugget-magic-kingdom-fireworks-bunker-refurbishment-underway/



Project nugget could be the 50th firework show, so it wouldn’t debut until late summer/early fall 2021 (if those rumors turn out to be true). I’d guess if when fireworks resume at MK, it’ll be HEA, and probably not until at the earliest, March/April based on nothing other than my own speculation


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> If APs could park hop and I couldn't that would get me to cancel my trip and rebook when I could do the same. and I doubt I'd be alone. For my next trip my purchased tickets are hoppers so in effect I've already paid for it too.
> 
> We'll find out if you're right but I'd be very surprised if they took that route.



There’s a 99% chance that I’m wrong. Was just stating what I think they could do right now in terms of park hopping as I don’t think the option will be available to again until 2021. As Ryan said, this is probably just testing for harmonious and its nothing to get excited about because that show probably wouldn’t premiere under the current climate


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> There’s a 99% chance that I’m wrong. Was just stating what I think they could do right now in terms of park hopping as I don’t think the option will be available to again until 2021. As Ryan said, this is probably just testing for harmonious and its nothing to get excited about because that show probably wouldn’t premiere under the current climate



And that is what I'm betting on is harmonious testing since we know they have started work again on the boats. 

Right now I think we are looking at march/April for fireworks, M&G, hopping, and that kind of things based on thinigs like the water park announcement and now the rundisney cancellatiions and thiings lilke that.  It really seems like March/April is what disney is targeting for any normalcy.  When they do bring hopping back I expect t will be for everybody at once (or at least everybody has an equal shot at hopping - it could initially come back with limited capacity and be a separate "park" to reserve)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Project nugget could be the 50th firework show, so it wouldn’t debut until late summer/early fall 2021 (if those rumors turn out to be true). I’d guess if when fireworks resume at MK, it’ll be HEA, and probably not until at the earliest, March/April based on nothing other than my own speculation



or maybe they could bring back Wishes since proximity/view of the Castle isn't as important for that show


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> hmmm more fireworks new today.
> 
> maybe we might see something after all at MK and Epcot sooner rather than later.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/project-nugget-magic-kingdom-fireworks-bunker-refurbishment-underway/


This is just a refurb/upgrades. I wouldn’t read anything into this about a return of fireworks to MK.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308503064295473160


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Why can't you hop under those circumstances? If there are still capacity limits, whoever gets in, gets in. I'm sure you would still have to pick your two parks in advance, so the buckets would show full when they hit capacity.


What a boon to the restaurants it would be if an ADR guaranteed you entry to EP! Although they’d have to charge no shows which is bad policy during this don’t come if you’re sick time so that’s not happening.



Mit88 said:


> They could always implement hopping for APs only and test what could be the way park hopping with reservations may look like. That’s complete speculation on my end


Disney Food Chain has two levels

Top: Everybody on the planet but WDW APs
Somewhere under the FL swamps: APs

When PH comes back normal folks will be able to buy entry, probably have more hopping availability open to them than APs.



rteetz said:


> There were tests for Harmonious prior to covid **** downs. Different aspects need test and adjust.


This has been a ****down I have felt like that since Day 1!


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> covid **** downs


Unfortunate typo, Ryan, or have the auto censors gotten more aggressive?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> And that is what I'm betting on is harmonious testing since we know they have started work again on the boats.
> 
> Right now I think we are looking at march/April for fireworks, M&G, hopping, and that kind of things based on thinigs like the water park announcement and now the rundisney cancellatiions and thiings lilke that.  It really seems like March/April is what disney is targeting for any normalcy.  When they do bring hopping back I expect t will be for everybody at once (or at least everybody has an equal shot at hopping - it could initially come back with limited capacity and be a separate "park" to reserve)


The overall timeline makes sense. It’s roughly 1 year from initial closure, 8 months to figure things out and get through the holidays, and the start of weather warming back up to the infernal Florida summer. It’s a few months of tweaks before summer really starts for most schools, and almost 6 months to really gear up for the start of the 50th in full force in October. It would also allow TWDC a chance to show investors that they’re gearing up in force for FY20-21. A lot of reasons to believe spring is a target for really beefing up operations of winter goes well.


----------



## skeeter31

Yeah they would do fireworks tests pretty regularly after hours, especially when prepping for new shows. I remember staying at Poly 6-8 months before Wishes ended and they were doing fireworks testing and some weird lighting around 11:30-midnight in MK and wondering what it was. Little did I know it was HEA testing. So 6+ months out for Harmonious, along with the pics of the barges being worked on, definitely points to this just being a routine Harmonious test. Probably will see this quite a few more times between now and the end of the year, especially.

I‘m just sad we changed our stay back to OKW for tomorrow night-Friday from BWV. We kept going back and forth, but decided OKW was right for us for this trip, and now we could have seen fireworks lol.


----------



## HunterRose13

Krandor said:


> And that is what I'm betting on is harmonious testing since we know they have started work again on the boats.
> 
> Right now I think we are looking at march/April for fireworks, M&G, hopping, and that kind of things based on thinigs like the water park announcement and now the rundisney cancellatiions and thiings lilke that.  It really seems like March/April is what disney is targeting for any normalcy.  When they do bring hopping back I expect t will be for everybody at once (or at least everybody has an equal shot at hopping - it could initially come back with limited capacity and be a separate "park" to reserve)



I hope you are correct with the fireworks timeline.  It would make sense, but things have a bit nonsensical this year.


----------



## Marthasor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308503064295473160



Holy moly.  Thanks for posting this!  I was able to stack that discount with the new Disney Visa Halloween discount that started yesterday and saved about 40%+ on most things in my cart!  I had been waiting to buy a few things and this was definitely the time to do it!


----------



## Spridell

@rteetz 

Any news you hearing about this? More hotel shutdowns? 

https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...sports?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> Any news you hearing about this? More hotel shutdowns?
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...sports?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true


Nothing as of yet. College kids don’t have massive contracts with stipulations so they could get away with staying at All-Stars.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Nothing as of yet. College kids don’t have massive contracts with stipulations so they could get away with staying at All-Stars.



Is this a bubble situation? All Stars aren't slated to open yet right?


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> People are so used to wait times of 30 or 40 minutes for those rides meaning the parks are completely packed, but without FP+ those lines are normal for a level 1 day. Without FP+ people are going to spend more time on lines as they aren’t going to be planning their waiting out ahead of time.


I thought FP increased wait times even further. And isn’t 40 minutes still 40 minutes regardless of why?


----------



## chicagoshannon

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought FP increased wait times even further And isn’t 40 minutes is 40 minutes regardless of why?


yes.  I definitely woudn't consider crowds right now a 1.  I've gone in September for years.  It's definitely more crowded this year especially on the weekends.  Part of that crowd is probably due to more limited offerings so what IS open you have to wait longer for.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> I thought FP increased wait times even further And isn’t 40 minutes is 40 minutes regardless of why?


It would increase wait times, but it would also spread people out. Now you have people on line constantly, rather than waiting in their FP line, sitting around or wandering around and then going to their next FP line.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Universal released some photos from inside one of their HHN Lite houses to show the safety measures


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308507709919170560


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  I definitely woudn't consider crowds right now a 1.  I've gone in September for years.  It's definitely more crowded this year especially on the weekends.  Part of that crowd is probably due to more limited offerings so what IS open you have to wait longer for.


Yeah I was there in September last year and Epcot especially was a ghost town. Definitely not the same this year based on reports and wait times. But in good news, September/October being strong attendance wise and hopefully revenue wise lends itself to more offerings coming online sooner. 

Seems I’m in the minority but I loved FP. I always expect crowds at WDW but with FP I can rope drop 2-3 major attractions then start using my FPs and get rolling FPs from there. Hasn’t failed me yet. Feeling like a fish out of water trying to plan for Christmas.


----------



## Helvetica

They're doing fireworks testing at Epcot tomorrow night at midnight. The front desk left a message on my resort phone with the heads up.


----------



## michellej47

HikingFam said:


> The HS wait times today have me panicking about being there next Monday. Does anyone think switching to Thursday would be better? Or will all the weekdays be basically the same?


I'm going Thanksgiving, where HS is at "capacity" each day.  I'm panicking!  Thanksfully we have 1 1/2 days there (doing a partial day on our arrival day) so I'm really hoping we get a chance to do everything.


----------



## SarahC97

michellej47 said:


> I'm going Thanksgiving, where HS is at "capacity" each day.  I'm panicking!  Thanksfully we have 1 1/2 days there (doing a partial day on our arrival day) so I'm really hoping we get a chance to do everything.


I wouldn't panic, but I'd also expect most (if not all) of the parks to be at capacity before the week arrives, not just DHS. I think you'll be able to do everything you want!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> @rteetz
> 
> Any news you hearing about this? More hotel shutdowns?
> 
> https://www.espn.com/mens-college-b...sports?platform=amp&__twitter_impression=true


Nooooo!!! Leave my GDT alone!!!!



rteetz said:


> Nothing as of yet. College kids don’t have massive contracts with stipulations so they could get away with staying at All-Stars.


Oh right. Phew!


----------



## Live4travel

I am sooooo disappointed the Candlelight Processional has been cancelled as it was our favorite Disney activity. Allears is reporting that Disney will also not have gingerbread houses at the Grand Floridian and other resorts this year. As the fireworks are also gone, it looks like we will be cancelling our December trip this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Live4travel said:


> I am sooooo disappointed the Candlelight Processional has been cancelled as it was our favorite Disney activity. Allears is reporting that Disney will also not have gingerbread houses at the Grand Floridian and other resorts this year. As the fireworks are also gone, it looks like we will be cancelling our December trip this year.


this was reported a couple of weeks ago and is being discussed in this forum, if you want to stay updated
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...th-new-info-starts-in-page-12.3790038/page-12


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Nooooo!!! Leave my GDT alone!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh right. Phew!



Oh I'm just sitting here waiting to see if GDT opens!


----------



## MrsBooch

Live4travel said:


> I am sooooo disappointed the Candlelight Processional has been cancelled as it was our favorite Disney activity. Allears is reporting that Disney will also not have gingerbread houses at the Grand Floridian and other resorts this year. As the fireworks are also gone, it looks like we will be cancelling our December trip this year.



I understand the disappointment, believe me, but did you have expectations of them being able to do it this year? given the current climate etc? 

There are also reports of what they _are_ able to do - so I don't know if that makes up for it?


----------



## skeeter31

Live4travel said:


> I am sooooo disappointed the Candlelight Processional has been cancelled as it was our favorite Disney activity. Allears is reporting that Disney will also not have gingerbread houses at the Grand Floridian and other resorts this year. As the fireworks are also gone, it looks like we will be cancelling our December trip this year.


Neither of which were a surprise at all. Disney isn’t doing performances of anything with live action performers, and CP processional requires outside choirs and celebrities, neither of which would sign off on being in that close proximity. Gingerbread houses were also never going to work due to the cost to produce and install them and the bottleneck they cause in the resorts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Live4travel said:


> I am sooooo disappointed the Candlelight Processional has been cancelled as it was our favorite Disney activity. Allears is reporting that Disney will also not have gingerbread houses at the Grand Floridian and other resorts this year. As the fireworks are also gone, it looks like we will be cancelling our December trip this year.


I’m sorry  

What Disney is offering this holiday season  is not for everybody. Disney themselves announced no hotel gingerbread houses fwiw.


----------



## rteetz

I just want to say it’s okay to be upset/sad/disappointed. We all have things we look forward too and cherish that just are not happening this year or even now next year. It’s going to take me some time for example to get over not being able to take part in Marathon Weekend 2021. For the past 6 years that’s an event I’ve loved more than anything. Not really because of the running but because of the atmosphere, energy, and people. I truly have made some of my best friends through that weekend. Now that doesn’t get to happen and I don’t get to see many of them.

We just need to find things that make us happy right now and do our best to help end this pandemic.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> We just need to find things that make us happy right now and do our best to help end this pandemic.



Ryan is right.  I'm looking at the bright side right now for both Halloween and Christmas.  Like someone else said, if I didn't have an AP, I wouldn't go and pay full price right now OR encourage anyone else to buy full price tickets for less-than full offerings.  BUT I do have an AP and we think (our opinion) it costs too much for our family of 4 to pay extra for the Halloween and Christmas parties.  We're looking SO forward to hearing Boo to You in the middle of the day and trying Constance's wedding cake!  I also nearly cried when Disney posted about the Toy Soldiers joining the Main Street Philharmonic for Christmas!  I've wanted to see those guys in person my whole life!  We have done the Halloween Party once, but never the Christmas party.   AND they're testing fireworks tonight - maybe all will go well and they can slowly roll those out.  I'm just ready to be back!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> I just want to say it’s okay to be upset/sad/disappointed. We all have things we look forward too and cherish that just are not happening this year or even now next year. It’s going to take me some time for example to get over not being able to take part in Marathon Weekend 2021. For the past 6 years that’s an event I’ve loved more than anything. Not really because of the running but because of the atmosphere, energy, and people. I truly have made some of my best friends through that weekend. Now that doesn’t get to happen and I don’t get to see many of them.
> 
> We just need to find things that make us happy right now and do our best to help end this pandemic.


THIS. If going to Disney makes you happy, DO IT. If putting up your Christmas tree in October makes you happy, DO IT. It's ok to be disappointed and your disappointment isn't "selfish" or more than/less than those suffering for other reasons.


----------



## umichigan10

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> THIS. If going to Disney makes you happy, DO IT. If putting up your Christmas tree in October makes you happy, DO IT. It's ok to be disappointed and your disappointment isn't "selfish" or more than/less than those suffering for other reasons.


Couldn’t agree more. We’ve all been dealt a bad hand this year in some shape or form. All we can do is do our best to stay healthy and try and get through this rough patch as much as possible. I really hope the people who are going to Disney enjoy it for what it is, and everyone can be safe while they do


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Nothing as of yet. College kids don’t have massive contracts with stipulations so they could get away with staying at All-Stars.



Put the college basketball players in the little mermaid rooms at AoA.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> We just need to find things that make us happy right now and do our best to help end this pandemic.


This is especially important. Be part of your own solution and be part of our collective solution. Let’s make this go away as quickly as possible, while also taking care of ourselves, our loved ones, and each other. Some really, really need it right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CRT Soft Opening today, walk ups only


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308795971812368384


----------



## HunterRose13

rteetz said:


> I just want to say it’s okay to be upset/sad/disappointed. We all have things we look forward too and cherish that just are not happening this year or even now next year. It’s going to take me some time for example to get over not being able to take part in Marathon Weekend 2021. For the past 6 years that’s an event I’ve loved more than anything. Not really because of the running but because of the atmosphere, energy, and people. I truly have made some of my best friends through that weekend. Now that doesn’t get to happen and I don’t get to see many of them.
> 
> We just need to find things that make us happy right now and do our best to help end this pandemic.



Well said.  We were planning a DisneyWorld Christmas vacation and I was having doubts about what we should do.  My daughter put all doubt aside and said we need a vacation.  To someone that has done Disney at Christmas it may not be worth it, but to a hard working and well worn family, it totally is.  Besides it gives us an excuse to come back for the things that are not on line yet.


----------



## Justrose

Yes! I agree; I just need something to look forward to.  I am not taking my eight year old on my upcoming trip because I know she will be sad about the changes, but it is worth it to me to be in my happy place even with limitations.


----------



## FinnsMom7

HunterRose13 said:


> Well said.  We were planning a DisneyWorld Christmas vacation and I was having doubts about what we should do.  My daughter put all doubt aside and said we need a vacation.  To someone that has done Disney at Christmas it may not be worth it, but to a hard working and well worn family, it totally is.  Besides it gives us an excuse to come back for the things that are not on line yet.


always take that trip, losing my Aunt last year reminded me of that... you can always make the best of it and memories along the way.


----------



## Mit88

Personally I see Christmas at Disney to be a time thats more relaxing than a normal vacation. Ive only done it twice, and not for about 10 years, but it was more time at the hotel with the family than it was running around the parks. I’d love to do it again soon. That and Halloween season at DLR are on my list of seasonal Disney trips I need to make soon


----------



## Tigger's ally

FinnsMom7 said:


> always take that trip, losing my Aunt last year reminded me of that... you can always make the best of it and memories along the way.


Agree.  We are saying what the heck, paying a lot of money and taking my 4 year old grandtinker again in December.  Been a long year and she won't get younger so selfishly we want to see how she sees the world at 4.  She's been every year so not a new thing, just a growing thing.  Probably skip the world next year as we have her first DL trip planned if they ever open.


----------



## skeeter31

Checked into OKW this morning. Room wasn’t ready when we arrived so went to the desk to see if others were, and they were, just not at South Point like we requested. Gladly took a room in building 62 that was ready immediately. Dropped our stuff and went for a nice walk around the resort. Love OKW. Quite a few noses out when people are just walking on the sidewalks around the resort, but CMs on golf carts are pointing and yelling as they drive by to kindly push the mask back up.

Went to the drive thru McDonalds on property for a quick lunch (haven’t had McDonalds since the beginning of March so that was quite a treat). Now just chilling for a bit before heading over to Springs for some shopping. Tomorrow is AK.


----------



## Farro

Guys, I'm working and the tv is on in the background...WDW commercials have arrived in Chicago!!! 

Every other commercial break they show it. Of course now I can't stop whistling while I work...


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Guys, I'm working and the tv is on in the background...WDW commercials have arrived in Chicago!!!
> 
> Every other commercial break they show it. Of course now I can't stop whistling while I work...


It’s quite the addicting commercial!


----------



## Justrose

Seeing those commercials make me giddy!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Y’all about to have me YouTubing a commercial when I get home


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

HunterRose13 said:


> Well said.  We were planning a DisneyWorld Christmas vacation and I was having doubts about what we should do.  My daughter put all doubt aside and said we need a vacation.  To someone that has done Disney at Christmas it may not be worth it, but to a hard working and well worn family, it totally is.  Besides it gives us an excuse to come back for the things that are not on line yet.


DH was supposed to run every Disney race (incl Castaway and Paris) in a 12 mo period, from Feb 2020 to Feb 2021. Obv all the races in that timespan have all been cancelled. We're keeping our trips though. DH works a LOT, and desperately needs breaks. If we're in town, he WILL go to work (work from home, go in at all hours). The only way to get a break is to leave town, and not have easy access to a computer. Even though he doesn't get to run in Nov, Jan, and Feb (hopefully they races will be back in April), we're still going. And we're still going over Thanksgiving. We will miss the CP but have seen it a couple times before. We'll make the best of what holiday offerings there are, and if nothing else, get to spend time together and ride some rides. (We are hoping that people still decorate their campsites - we're staying at a cabin and haven't ever seen the Ft Wilderness lights before.)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

FTR - I don’t think there have been widespread cases at or from Disney. And I don’t think there will be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> FTR - I don’t think there have been widespread cases at or from Disney. And I don’t think there will be.



Agree especially since you really can’t trace it back there specifically. So many quick interactions. I just don’t see how it’s possible to know for sure that you got it from there.


----------



## rteetz

As always off topic posts will be removed. This thread is for operational updates to theme parks and cruise lines.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

rteetz said:


> As always off topic posts will be removed. This thread is for operational updates to theme parks and cruise lines.


due to Corona Virus. And I replied to a question that was posed to me. But, ok I will refrain from posting facts and try my hardest to bite my tongue and stick to the good stuff. I don't see others posting about the same topic deleted so I thought it was fine.


----------



## rteetz

Disneytrippin' said:


> due to Corona Virus. And I replied to a question that was posed to me. But, ok I will refrain from posting facts and try my hardest to bite my tongue and stick to the good stuff.


Just because the title says Coronavirus doesn't mean that we can discuss anything about it. Speculating on cases stemming from the parks without evidence is a very fine line. Have there been cases in and around the parks. I have no doubt. Have there been any outbreaks? No, there is no evidence of that at this time and it is best to leave it at that. Unfortunately something that shouldn't be political very much is in this country and politics are not allowed on this site. We do not need to start something that goes down that rabbit hole. This thread has gone down that road many times and it is never good.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

rteetz said:


> Just because the title says Coronavirus doesn't mean that we can discuss anything about it. Speculating on cases stemming from the parks without evidence is a very fine line. Have there been cases in and around the parks. I have no doubt. Have there been any outbreaks? No, there is no evidence of that at this time and it is best to leave it at that. Unfortunately something that shouldn't be political very much is in this country and politics are not allowed on this site. We do not need to start something that goes down that rabbit hole. This thread has gone down that road many times and it is never good.


Ok. I can respect that.


----------



## andyman8

Anyone notice that Chefs de France's DisneyWorld.com webpage is now showing Hours of Operation again? No times available for today and tomorrow, but it's showing times starting Friday. Perhaps a possible reopening? I know we saw a similar pattern with Narcoossee's where they added the hours section back, loaded in hours for reopening onward, then made ADRs available a few days later. It could also be a fluke, but I'm going ask some friends at Epcot and see if anyone's heard any rumblings.

On Thursday, October 8, it goes from just showing the general park hours to distinguishing between lunch (12:30pm - 3:55pm) and dinner (4:00pm - 6:50pm), so it's possible that could be the actual reopening date and the hours beforehand are a fluke.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

andyman8 said:


> Anyone notice that Chefs de France's DisneyWorld.com webpage is now showing Hours of Operation again? No times available for today and tomorrow, but it's showing times starting Friday. Perhaps a possible reopening? I know we saw a similar pattern with Narcoossee's where they added the hours section back, loaded in hours for reopening onward, then made ADRs available a few days later. It could also be a fluke, but I'm going ask some friends at Epcot and see if anyone's heard any rumblings.


Oh please! My ADR are coming up Sunday and I need more options.lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Anyone notice that Chefs de France's DisneyWorld.com webpage is now showing Hours of Operation again? No times available for today and tomorrow, but it's showing times starting Friday. Perhaps a possible reopening? I know we saw a similar pattern with Narcoossee's where they added the hours section back, loaded in hours for reopening onward, then made ADRs available a few days later. It could also be a fluke, but I'm going ask some friends at Epcot and see if anyone's heard any rumblings.
> 
> On Thursday, October 8, it goes from just showing the general park hours to distinguishing between lunch (12:30pm - 3:55pm) and dinner (4:00pm - 6:50pm), so it's possible that could be the actual reopening date and the hours beforehand are a fluke.


I’m thinking Oct 8 could be the reopening date then... (and OMG if this is true my parents will be thrilled. I’m taking them with me in Nov and they love Chefs de France. But I’m not saying a word to them unless I see an official statement, 2020 has been disappointing enough)


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Anyone notice that Chefs de France's DisneyWorld.com webpage is now showing Hours of Operation again? No times available for today and tomorrow, but it's showing times starting Friday. Perhaps a possible reopening? I know we saw a similar pattern with Narcoossee's where they added the hours section back, loaded in hours for reopening onward, then made ADRs available a few days later. It could also be a fluke, but I'm going ask some friends at Epcot and see if anyone's heard any rumblings.
> 
> On Thursday, October 8, it goes from just showing the general park hours to distinguishing between lunch (12:30pm - 3:55pm) and dinner (4:00pm - 6:50pm), so it's possible that could be the actual reopening date and the hours beforehand are a fluke.


Menu looks pared down, which would be current, so it could be!


----------



## cristen72

After 1.5 hours on hold to modify my tickets, I was disconnected.   I used online chat and they set me up for a callback.  
They just called, and I pressed “1” when prompted but the line went dead 

anyone know if they will try to call me again or do I have to request another call back?


----------



## one_cat

I was so excited about the extra park hours this weekend.  Checking now they are gone.  What a letdown.  I am so disappointed!


----------



## HikingFam

one_cat said:


> I was so excited about the extra park hours this weekend.  Checking now they are gone.  What a letdown.  I am so disappointed!


I just noticed this myself...did they really change them back?


----------



## andyman8

one_cat said:


> I was so excited about the extra park hours this weekend.  Checking now they are gone.  What a letdown.  I am so disappointed!





HikingFam said:


> I just noticed this myself...did they really change them back?


Where are you seeing that? They're still listed in the park hours calendar as of right now.


----------



## HikingFam

andyman8 said:


> Where are you seeing that? They're still listed in the park hours calendar as of right now.


So strange.  When I posted earlier, it was showing 9-6 for MK on Sat/Sun in "My Plans."  But now it is back to saying 9-7, so must have been some kind of glitch.


----------



## mickeymom629

I have a trip planned for January that was supposed to be a big family trip (kids, spouses and grandkids) in December and now will most likely be only DH and myself unless we get a couple of "brave" family members to take the trip before there's a cure/vaccine.  We are both 61.  I have been reading many great trip reports from people who have gone and I see there are many who plan to go soon.

I haven't really heard about anybody getting sick from Covid from airlines, hotels or the theme parks.  Have I missed the reports?

 We have friends and relatives who have traveled during the past months, luckily with no illness after.  Alternately, we have a few loved ones who have gotten Covid from work/college/life at home.  DH and I are 61, so we are concerned about getting this.  He's been going out to work and doing our shopping and wearing a mask around the house/sleeping separately.  I can work from home so I haven't really gone anywhere as well as one son and his young family who live with us.

I'm just wondering if wearing masks and washing hands and taking precautions really is enough since I haven't heard of any outbreaks from vacations.

What do you think?


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

There was one report on the news, someone who thought she got covid on the flight home from FL. It sounds like the parks and hotels are pretty safe, though. I've heard experts are still studying the safety/risk of air travel.


----------



## Krandor

mickeymom629 said:


> I have a trip planned for January that was supposed to be a big family trip (kids, spouses and grandkids) in December and now will most likely be only DH and myself unless we get a couple of "brave" family members to take the trip before there's a cure/vaccine.  We are both 61.  I have been reading many great trip reports from people who have gone and I see there are many who plan to go soon.
> 
> I haven't really heard about anybody getting sick from Covid from airlines, hotels or the theme parks.  Have I missed the reports?
> 
> We have friends and relatives who have traveled during the past months, luckily with no illness after.  Alternately, we have a few loved ones who have gotten Covid from work/college/life at home.  DH and I are 61, so we are concerned about getting this.  He's been going out to work and doing our shopping and wearing a mask around the house/sleeping separately.  I can work from home so I haven't really gone anywhere as well as one son and his young family who live with us.
> 
> I'm just wondering if wearing masks and washing hands and taking precautions really is enough since I haven't heard of any outbreaks from vacations.
> 
> What do you think?



Here is the problem and it's been stated on here many times. With a potential 10 day incubation period is there a way to say somebody caught it on a specific flight, hotel, or theme park? No there isn't. 

Have people caught it on planes, in hotels, and at disney? Almost definitely. Is there a way to prove it? no. 

So right now if you are going to travel still take every precaution you can especially as somebody who is 61. Wear your mask, wash your hands, and social distance.  Will that 100% prevent you from getting it? no.  But it will put the odds in your favor.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> As always off topic posts will be removed. This thread is for operational updates to theme parks and cruise lines.



Sorry.  I couldn't help but reply.  I figured you would delete it though.  My self-control isn't always what I wish it was.  I'll try to do better.


----------



## YesterDark

The largest risk to getting COVID is long exposure to confined spaces. Flying is probably your biggest risk when doing a WDW trip (in my non-professional opinion). I'd probably feel safe at a resort and walking around parks. Some rides would probably a no go for me.


----------



## yulilin3

mickeymom629 said:


> I have a trip planned for January that was supposed to be a big family trip (kids, spouses and grandkids) in December and now will most likely be only DH and myself unless we get a couple of "brave" family members to take the trip before there's a cure/vaccine.  We are both 61.  I have been reading many great trip reports from people who have gone and I see there are many who plan to go soon.
> 
> I haven't really heard about anybody getting sick from Covid from airlines, hotels or the theme parks.  Have I missed the reports?
> 
> We have friends and relatives who have traveled during the past months, luckily with no illness after.  Alternately, we have a few loved ones who have gotten Covid from work/college/life at home.  DH and I are 61, so we are concerned about getting this.  He's been going out to work and doing our shopping and wearing a mask around the house/sleeping separately.  I can work from home so I haven't really gone anywhere as well as one son and his young family who live with us.
> 
> *I'm just wondering if wearing masks and washing hands and taking precautions really is enough since I haven't heard of any outbreaks from vacations.*
> 
> What do you think?


I would add to the bold, not touching your face
There have been theme park workers that have had the virus but the numbers in no way have been such that have required the parks to close again, which is why you haven't seen any news about it
For reference, I have been visiting the parks since they reopen in June, 3 times a week, I also now work at SWO, my kids both work at theme parks (Universal Volcano Bay and DHS) going to work 3 and 4 times a week along with visiting the parks, we have not had the virus or have been asymptomatic. Both my kids were exposed through friends (not associated with theme parks) both have had the test done and been negative. We all follow the guidelines while still enjoying all aspects of the parks, indoor theaters, indoor dining, waiting in enclosed lines, so from my very personal experience and small sample of 3, I say if you follow the guidelines your risk is low


----------



## osufeth24

Can tell things are a lot busier.

When I came to HS Fri of labor day got here right at 9 and was probably 15 cars back. Today, got here at 845, and I'm at least 30 cars back


----------



## Moliphino

YesterDark said:


> The largest risk to getting COVID is long exposure to confined spaces. Flying is probably your biggest risk when doing a WDW trip (in my non-professional opinion). I'd probably feel safe at a resort and walking around parks. Some rides would probably a no go for me.



That's why my sister and I are driving (on Saturday , my brain still has trouble believing this is real). We're comfortable with all of Disney's precautions, but not with being in a plane for 3 hours with people who may or may not have masks on all the time in such close quarters.


----------



## YesterDark

I convinced my wife that our next trip (whenever that may be) we will be driving from NJ. I can't wait to count my savings of not flying down a family of 5.


----------



## Farro

Yeaaahhh...I'll take my chances on a 2.5 hr flight vs driving from Chicago!

I'm not worried about flying. I've done my research and we are comfortable with it. I think we will wear masks even if not required anymore, but that's it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> Yeaaahhh...I'll take my chances on a 2.5 hr flight vs driving from Chicago!
> 
> I'm not worried about flying. I've done my research and we are comfortable with it. I think we will wear masks even if not required anymore, but that's it.





Farro said:


> Yeaaahhh...I'll take my chances on a 2.5 hr flight vs driving from Chicago!
> 
> I'm not worried about flying. I've done my research and we are comfortable with it. I think we will wear masks even if not required anymore, but that's it.


we just flew in and out of Midway and were down for almost 3 weeks.  We're all fine.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mickeymom629 said:


> ...*I'm just wondering if wearing masks and washing hands and taking precautions really is enough* since I haven't heard of any outbreaks from vacations.
> 
> What do you think?


No it is not. COVID is small enough it can travel through masks, the masks just bring the odds down you’ll spread it/catch it. Everything on that list brings the odds down, but that’s all it does is drop the odds. If you are not ok with getting COVID it is not the time to travel.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Can tell things are a lot busier.
> 
> When I came to HS Fri of labor day got here right at 9 and was probably 15 cars back. Today, got here at 845, and I'm at least 30 cars back


Word is out...


----------



## sullivan.kscott

osufeth24 said:


> Can tell things are a lot busier.
> 
> When I came to HS Fri of labor day got here right at 9 and was probably 15 cars back. Today, got here at 845, and I'm at least 30 cars back


Well, the kids go back to school next week, and it will go back to being slow. 
Oh, wait, this is September not August. 
Interesting to see the demand truly returning. Obviously they have a long way to go to get to the before-times, but reports like this in late September seem to indicate that maybe Chapek was right overall and there is decent pent up demand. The mid-July spike just scared a whole lot of people off (and probably rightfully so).


----------



## osufeth24

Group 3! Wooo


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Yeaaahhh...I'll take my chances on a 2.5 hr flight vs driving from Chicago!
> 
> I'm not worried about flying. I've done my research and we are comfortable with it. I think we will wear masks even if not required anymore, but that's it.


Yeah, with planes actually constantly replenishing the air supply every 2 minutes, I am not worried about our flights.  Just keep your masks on.  Our flight is the same as yours but we go from Indy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hadn't seen this specifically posted (if I missed it apologies) but apparently they have been testing the fountain in the Rat courtyard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309130470471479298


----------



## jsand99

osufeth24 said:


> Group 3! Wooo


Do you mind sharing your strategy?


----------



## Tigger's ally

sullivan.kscott said:


> Well, the kids go back to school next week, and it will go back to being slow.
> Oh, wait, this is September not August.
> Interesting to see the demand truly returning. Obviously they have a long way to go to get to the before-times, but reports like this in late September seem to indicate that maybe Chapek was right overall and there is decent pent up demand. The mid-July spike just scared a whole lot of people off (and probably rightfully so).


The past several years, it was actually getting to be just as busy in Sept/Oct as it was in late July/Aug because the food and wine drew huge crowds.  So, it is really hard to tell the actual reason for this years September crowds.  Food and Wine not being nearly the same would make you think that isn't it, pent up demand might be it, and maybe it is those of us that went during this time and enjoyed the weather seem to make it down there in the fall now all the time anyway.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Tigger's ally said:


> The past several years, it was actually getting to be just as busy in Sept/Oct as it was in late July/Aug because the food and wine drew huge crowds.  So, it is really hard to tell the actual reason for this years September crowds.  Food and Wine not being nearly the same would make you think that isn't it, pent up demand might be it, and maybe it is those of us that went during this time and enjoyed the weather seem to make it down there in the fall now all the time anyway.


And whatever the reason for the crowds, I’m glad WDW is responding with slowly brining back offerings and (especially) extending weekend hours.


----------



## hedg12

Farro said:


> Yeaaahhh...I'll take my chances on a 2.5 hr flight vs driving from Chicago!
> 
> I'm not worried about flying. I've done my research and we are comfortable with it. I think we will wear masks even if not required anymore, but that's it.


We flew to Orlando in August. Haven't died yet...  
My take is to take the precautions you can and live your life. You can't get the time back.


----------



## Lilias

I keep waffling on the fly/drive issue for our Dec trip, but it looks like our return date (12/19, Saturday before Christmas lol whoops) is going to be absurdly expensive, so that kinda seals the deal   And my best friend recently moved to Georgia, so it's an excuse to visit her on the way down and back.  

Also can get more souvenirs >_> <_<


----------



## Jrb1979

sullivan.kscott said:


> Well, the kids go back to school next week, and it will go back to being slow.
> Oh, wait, this is September not August.
> Interesting to see the demand truly returning. Obviously they have a long way to go to get to the before-times, but reports like this in late September seem to indicate that maybe Chapek was right overall and there is decent pent up demand. The mid-July spike just scared a whole lot of people off (and probably rightfully so).


I don't know if it really is pent up demand. Maybe for locals and AP holders. Resort are still aren't full and they only reason the resort bucket is full is they have taken many their spots and given it to AP holders and CM's. While it's good that people are returning, I think the reason for higher attendance right now is no one is blacked out right now and CM's are allowed back in the parks. There is a reason it's busy on weekends and not so much weekdays.


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm just here to complain that I signed onto MDE 15 min past 6amEST to make my Thanksgiving ADR....and the one place I wanted (Whispering Canyon) was already booked up fully.

Backup reservations made at Olivia's and Homecomin....I'm going to continue checking for Whispering Canyon...but

we shall see. I'm sure I'll see some cancelations if people decide to change their plans etc - 

or maybe they'll announce some special thanksgiving menu's or other restaurants opening and things will shift - who knows.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneyland rumor mill seems to have gone silent


----------



## rjb123

I am going next week with my daugther for her birthday.  (It is a surprise trip! She is going to lose it!!) Anyway, we are VERY cautious with COVID and while we have eaten outside a good bit, we have only eaten inside a few times, and only when we have double checked precautions. (masking, good distancing).  I have made ADR's for the trip, but was wondering how receptive they are to requests for a different table (more distanced) or if we don't feel good about the set up and want to leave, will we be charged?  Based on everything I have read, it should be fine, but wanted to double check.  Also, are they ok with me spraying down the table etc before we sit? (I have lysol)


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Disneyland rumor mill seems to have gone silent



What is this “Disneyland” that you speak of? Is that a new park in WDW that’s coming?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know if it really is pent up demand. Maybe for locals and AP holders. Resort are still aren't full and they only reason the resort bucket is full is they have taken many their spots and given it to AP holders and CM's. While it's good that people are returning, I think the reason for higher attendance right now is no one is blacked out right now and CM's are allowed back in the parks. There is a reason it's busy on weekends and not so much weekdays.


Oh, I don’t disagree that there is real pain going on, and I even stated above that they (WDW) has a long way to go to really recover. Increases in crowds are also because the parks are open for 12hrs a day 7 days a week. But I did read somewhere that the resorts that ARE open are operating at about 60% occupancy. Of course, off site hotels are probably operating much less than that. So, as people (hopefully) continue to return, the resorts that are at least slated to open should be able to on time at those occupancy rates. AoA at a minimum, as I’ve seen multiple reports of the POP main pool closing to capacity indicating a demand for value resorts (at least one more as scheduled). 
It may not be their preferred “bucket” of people, but there are a lot of somebodies driving demand. So, Disney gets to continue to learn how to operate with crowds in this new situation. And I guess it depends on how far away we define locals, because all of FL, and many parts of the southeast are within reasonable driving distance for a long weekend.  Not being there to see the license plates, it wouldn’t surprise me to see plenty from AL and GA from Thursday through Monday.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> What is this “Disneyland” that you speak of? Is that a new park in WDW that’s coming?


A fifth WDW gate set to open in CA *soon*


----------



## skeeter31

I think the parks getting more crowded is a two fold issue. Word has gotten out that it’s less crowded right now, so more people are coming. Plus, there are plenty of Floridians, like us, who don’t go to the parks from June-August because it’s just too hot. Now that fall has rolled around we’re going quite often now through February. So there probably are a good number of APs and locals that just haven’t been going until now. And, I have to say, it’s still extremely rough walking around the parks in this heat with a mask on.

We were at AK this morning, mainly just to wander. Saw 2 boat cavalcades (Pocohantas and Mickey/Minnie). The line for FoP stretched all the way down the Boardwalk back entrance to Pandora almost to Lion King (But it was only a 50 minute posted wait...we didn’t wait). Went in a few stores. Just soaked in the ambiance. It definitely was much less crowded than a normal year at this time. Walkways were quite clear. Stores were empty. Back at OKW now relaxing out the heat of the day. But having a wonderful time. And this is coming from people who both worked from home pre-COVID and continued to do so during the pandemic. We really haven’t been out of the house since March, get all our groceries delivered, cook at home every night. We just recently (within the past 2 weeks starting venturing to some stores like At Home that we knew would be pretty empty during the day). And we feel completely comfortable at Disney. Takes a little to get used to having so many people around, but the social distancing is respected by most. Mask compliance is great. And the CMs are amazing.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Disneyland rumor mill seems to have gone silent




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309169066897219596


----------



## PrincessV

skeeter31 said:


> Now that fall has rolled around...


Just want to say that as a fellow Floridian, I enjoy your optimism!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
*Please confirm your vacation plans below:*

I’m still planning on coming
If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.

I’m planning on modifying my reservation
If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.

I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> I'm just here to complain that I signed onto MDE 15 min past 6amEST to make my Thanksgiving ADR....and the one place I wanted (Whispering Canyon) was already booked up fully.
> 
> Backup reservations made at Olivia's and Homecomin....I'm going to continue checking for Whispering Canyon...but
> 
> we shall see. I'm sure I'll see some cancelations if people decide to change their plans etc -
> 
> or maybe they'll announce some special thanksgiving menu's or other restaurants opening and things will shift - who knows.


Do you mind if I ask what is your check in date?  we check in on Tuesday, Nov 24 and it's not letting me book dining rezzies yet. I am thinking it will open up for us tomorrow but just want to be sure.  TIA


----------



## JoeA

rjb123 said:


> I am going next week with my daugther for her birthday.  (It is a surprise trip! She is going to lose it!!) Anyway, we are VERY cautious with COVID and while we have eaten outside a good bit, we have only eaten inside a few times, and only when we have double checked precautions. (masking, good distancing).  I have made ADR's for the trip, but was wondering how receptive they are to requests for a different table (more distanced) or if we don't feel good about the set up and want to leave, will we be charged?  Based on everything I have read, it should be fine, but wanted to double check.  Also, are they ok with me spraying down the table etc before we sit? (I have lysol)



I'm not sure about that but we're just back and I can tell you that as soon as a party leaves a table the staff is there to wipe the table and chairs down with disinfectant.  I saw lots of people just walking around cleaning things.


----------



## circus4u

Does anyone know if Disney has started sending purchases made in the parks to the resorts yet or is that service still suspended?


----------



## Mit88

Hot Take. When the DLR theme parks open back up, the Magic Kingdom in Florida will have been operating longer than Disneyland Park.


----------



## rpb718

Tigger's ally said:


> The past several years, it was actually getting to be just as busy in Sept/Oct as it was in late July/Aug because the food and wine drew huge crowds.  So, it is really hard to tell the actual reason for this years September crowds.  Food and Wine not being nearly the same would make you think that isn't it, pent up demand might be it, and maybe it is those of us that went during this time and enjoyed the weather seem to make it down there in the fall now all the time anyway.



I wouldn't be looking at past years' trends to try to figure out current crowds for quite a while.  I'm sure there were plenty of folks with cancelled stays from March through 1st half of July this year that rescheduled through the rest of 2020 and beyond well into 2021.  Sure there was a percentage that cancelled since due to a variety of factors, but there really can't be any comparison for a while.  It'll be a several years until you can really start looking at the past for trends.



Mit88 said:


> What is this “Disneyland” that you speak of? Is that a new park in WDW that’s coming?



Maybe they are still installing the "ground tasers" there to enforce social distancing.  (As far as I know, there has been no denial published by DL that "ground tasers" are not being installed - which I find very telling.)  But then they don't have CoA so nothing to see here.


----------



## mattpeto

hereforthechurros said:


> Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
> *Please confirm your vacation plans below:*
> 
> I’m still planning on coming
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
> Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
> Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.
> 
> I’m planning on modifying my reservation
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
> After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.
> 
> I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
> Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
> After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.



Just got the same email for my phantom/placeholder reservation.  I am still booked for BWI for December, I'll have to call and push it back.  We are planning to return in November or December 2021.


----------



## MrsBooch

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Do you mind if I ask what is your check in date?  we check in on Tuesday, Nov 24 and it's not letting me book dining rezzies yet. I am thinking it will open up for us tomorrow but just want to be sure.  TIA



not at all - it's the 23rd for us.


----------



## Funfire240

hereforthechurros said:


> Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
> *Please confirm your vacation plans below:*
> 
> I’m still planning on coming
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
> Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
> Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.
> 
> I’m planning on modifying my reservation
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
> After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.
> 
> I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
> Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
> After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.



I arrive Nov. 23 and received an email stating the Magic Is Waiting for You and outlined all of the precautions that are being taken.  (First time I've received a Disney email this whole time! - it's the little things that cause excitement lol) I never received one requesting confirmation - could it be because I did online check in already?



LeeLee'sMom said:


> Do you mind if I ask what is your check in date?  we check in on Tuesday, Nov 24 and it's not letting me book dining rezzies yet. I am thinking it will open up for us tomorrow but just want to be sure.  TIA



Your date is tomorrow. We arrive 11/23 and I made mine this morning.


----------



## yulilin3

circus4u said:


> Does anyone know if Disney has started sending purchases made in the parks to the resorts yet or is that service still suspended?


no, only shipping available is home


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Funfire240 said:


> I arrive Nov. 23 and received an email stating the Magic Is Waiting for You and outlined all of the precautions that are being taken.  (First time I've received a Disney email this whole time! - it's the little things that cause excitement lol) I never received one requesting confirmation - could it be because I did online check in already?
> 
> 
> 
> Your date is tomorrow. We arrive 11/23 and I made mine this morning.




So I was booked at POP all along and never received an email, but yesterday switched to AOA and right away this morning I received the email to CONFIRM my plans. Our dates are NOV 8-17.


----------



## Farro

I thought this was timely due to our discussion about flying! This is my airport. It's only for Hawaii right now but if it proves worthy, I can totally see it rolled out to NYC, LA, Orlando...

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...d-19-rapid-testing-program-hawaii/3515043001/


----------



## rockpiece

Did the restaurants starting walk up waiting list take away from ADRs? I can not get a dinner reservation for Le Cellier at all now and before they implemented walk up waiting I was able to get one pretty easily like days out.


----------



## cristen72

hereforthechurros said:


> Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
> *Please confirm your vacation plans below:*
> 
> I’m still planning on coming
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
> Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
> Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.
> 
> I’m planning on modifying my reservation
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
> After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.
> 
> I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
> Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
> After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.



I got one of these today too.  I’m scheduled to check in 12/28 to a closed resort lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
> *Please confirm your vacation plans below:*
> 
> I’m still planning on coming
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
> Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
> Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.
> 
> I’m planning on modifying my reservation
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
> After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.
> 
> I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
> Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
> After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.


My understanding is these are going out to 11/6-12/31 reservations made prior to 6/5 that haven’t already been modified.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Funfire240 said:


> I arrive Nov. 23 and received an email stating the Magic Is Waiting for You and outlined all of the precautions that are being taken.  (First time I've received a Disney email this whole time! - it's the little things that cause excitement lol) I never received one requesting confirmation - could it be because I did online check in already?
> 
> 
> 
> Your date is tomorrow. We arrive 11/23 and I made mine this morning.


I haven't done online check-in yet so not sure it's tied to that. Perhaps holiday reservations are picking up and they need to consider reopening certain attractions/dining/resorts if the majority of reservations on the books are planning to come? That or this is standard. I remember it happening in the summer trips but haven't heard anything recently.


----------



## Snowysmom

I got the email today for my visit 11/14.  I did online checkin but I am not sure if that is related to getting the email.


----------



## anthony2k7

YesterDark said:


> The largest risk to getting COVID is long exposure to confined spaces. Flying is probably your biggest risk when doing a WDW trip (in my non-professional opinion). I'd probably feel safe at a resort and walking around parks. Some rides would probably a no go for me.


And restaurants are a definite no for me.

someone asked further up if masks were enough - yes I think they are! But only if they're worn 24/7 - which no one can do.


----------



## one_cat

Farro said:


> I thought this was timely due to our discussion about flying! This is my airport. It's only for Hawaii right now but if it proves worthy, I can totally see it rolled out to NYC, LA, Orlando...
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...d-19-rapid-testing-program-hawaii/3515043001/


250.00 per person for these covid tests.  For our family it would be an extra 1250.00 to fly on an airplane.  2500.00 round trip.  Hopefully it doesn’t happen or is short term.


----------



## andyman8

Update re: Chefs de France. Nobody I’ve talked to seems to know anything about a potential reopening. That doesn’t mean it’s not. Since it’s a third party restaurant, most CMs/managers wouldn’t know about its reopening probably until a few days before at most. That said, that also makes an opening tomorrow unlikely. I also see Disney has removed the general hours until 10/8, which makes me believe that’s the reopening date. A reopen two weeks from now probably wouldn’t start “getting around” until later next week, so it appears that Chefs de France may be reopening Thursday, October 8!


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> 250.00 per person for these covid tests.  For our family it would be an extra 1250.00 to fly on an airplane.  2500.00 round trip.  Hopefully it doesn’t happen or is short term.



I'm not sure you have to take it. 

For those who are on the fence about traveling with quarantine's in place, this (if successful) can allow people to bypass quarantines upon arrival (such as Hawaii).

_Travelers will have to take the test within 72 hours before their flight arrives in the islands in order to bypass the state's strictly enforced 14-day quarantine. Both tests will allow travelers to satisfy the 72-hour window required by Hawaii's new testing program. _


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> not at all - it's the 23rd for us.


thank you that is what I thought been then I am doubting everything lately..lol


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Funfire240 said:


> I arrive Nov. 23 and received an email stating the Magic Is Waiting for You and outlined all of the precautions that are being taken.  (First time I've received a Disney email this whole time! - it's the little things that cause excitement lol) I never received one requesting confirmation - could it be because I did online check in already?
> 
> 
> 
> Your date is tomorrow. We arrive 11/23 and I made mine this morning.


Great thanks, I thought so but wasn't positive.  YAY


----------



## rockpiece

Quick question with the reopening of GF. We have never stayed there, why is the outer building the only building that is available to book? Is the main building not open currently to guests?


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know if it really is pent up demand. Maybe for locals and AP holders. Resort are still aren't full and they only reason the resort bucket is full is they have taken many their spots and given it to AP holders and CM's. While it's good that people are returning, I think the reason for higher attendance right now is no one is blacked out right now and CM's are allowed back in the parks. There is a reason it's busy on weekends and not so much weekdays.


Not only are resorts not full, many of them are still closed!

If the parks are this busy with the resorts in their current state does that mean resorts are always that low on occupancy this time of year? Makes me wonder if disney may consider making some seasonal permanently.


----------



## Spridell

Small news today out of Governor of Florida's press conference.

Disney was mentioned and talked about for minute or 2.  Basically, Disney has put these limitations on themselves, and the Governor said he is all for Disney adding more capacity whenever they want.  

I believe he has said this before but he is again now saying it.  

Very different situation than California for sure.


----------



## andyman8

rockpiece said:


> Quick question with the reopening of GF. We have never stayed there, why is the outer building the only building that is available to book? Is the main building not open currently to guests?


The main building is indeed open to Guests. Most of the restaurant and shopping facilities are there as well as Check-In. The Main Building rooms are not available to book at the moment because they are all club level (known as the Royal Palm Club). GF is unique in that it has two CLs:  Sugar Loaf in an outer building and RPC in the main building). Since CL is not available right now, those rooms are not open for booking. Rest assured though that the Main Building is open and the resort is (mostly) back in all its glory.


----------



## rockpiece

andyman8 said:


> The main building is indeed open to Guests. Most of the restaurant and shopping facilities are there as well as Check-In. The Main Building rooms are not available to book at the moment because they are all club level (known as the Royal Palm Club). GF is unique in that it has two CLs:  Sugar Loaf in an outer building and RPC in the main building). Since CL is not available right now, those rooms are not open for booking. Rest assured though that the Main Building is open and the resort is (mostly) back in all its glory.


Sorry I meant about the rooms being opened to guests in the main building, I was just wondering why they weren't showing up. Ok thanks for clarifying that. We are doing a quick 2 day trip next week and have dinner at Narcooses after MK so we are looking at switching our resort to GF.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know if it really is pent up demand. Maybe for locals and AP holders. Resort are still aren't full and they only reason the resort bucket is full is they have taken many their spots and given it to AP holders and CM's. While it's good that people are returning, I think the reason for higher attendance right now is no one is blacked out right now and CM's are allowed back in the parks. There is a reason it's busy on weekends and not so much weekdays.


Why would they take spots from people wanting to spend money on resorts?  and the Resorts are far from empty!  Try getting a DVC room for the week of thanksgiving......there are none unless you want a Grande Villa for one night on a Tuesday.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Which begs me to ask. What are the mask rules on the Dusney golf courses?


----------



## Farro

Chris Ehlers said:


> I was referring to not in the parks......... but outside in general



I know, so was I. Just letting you know its not a popular opinion..


----------



## andyman8

Tigger's ally said:


> Which begs me to ask. What are the mask rules on the Dusney golf courses?


Wear them in and around the Clubhouse but once you're out on the course, you can take them off. Of course if you're playing with another party, keep your distance.


----------



## JacknSally

hereforthechurros said:


> Received confirmation emails for our December split stay. I wasn't aware WDW was still doing them. Looks like they're asking people to confirm by a month out from arrival. Language:
> *Please confirm your vacation plans below:*
> 
> I’m still planning on coming
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel assignment. Click here for the current listing of Disney Resort hotels that are open.
> Once selecting to confirm, we will validate your selection and provide next steps.
> Disney Vacation Club Members who booked a Disney Vacation Club Resort will be confirmed after making this selection.
> 
> I’m planning on modifying my reservation
> If you have a reservation at a Disney Resort hotel that won’t be open during your travel dates, we can help modify your Disney Resort hotel reservation. And if you have a room and theme park ticket package, we can help modify that, too.
> After choosing this option, we will validate your selection then provide next steps.
> 
> I’m planning on cancelling my reservation
> Please note, additional action will be required to cancel your reservation online.
> After choosing this option we will validate your selection then provide next steps.



*Got this same email today for our 11/30 rental at Copper Creek! We have until 10/31 to tell them what we're doing. I have *not* gotten anything for our 12/1 stay at POFQ, lol.*


----------



## indylaw99

rjb123 said:


> I am going next week with my daugther for her birthday.  (It is a surprise trip! She is going to lose it!!) Anyway, we are VERY cautious with COVID and while we have eaten outside a good bit, we have only eaten inside a few times, and only when we have double checked precautions. (masking, good distancing).  I have made ADR's for the trip, but was wondering how receptive they are to requests for a different table (more distanced) or if we don't feel good about the set up and want to leave, will we be charged?  Based on everything I have read, it should be fine, but wanted to double check.  Also, are they ok with me spraying down the table etc before we sit? (I have lysol)



Yes! You can ask to be moved. We were placed at a table at Liberty Tree Tavern in July where I did not feel comfortable AT ALL. Basically my daughter's chair backed up into the chair of the boy sitting behind her if either of them pushed out too far. That was too close for comfort for me. My husband asked for us to be reseated somewhere that was not as close to another table and they took us into a different room where the tables around us where not occupied. 

That said, it was the ONLY time in our 10 day trip that I felt that way. And we had at least one table service ADR every day.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know if it really is pent up demand. Maybe for locals and AP holders. Resort are still aren't full and they only reason the resort bucket is full is they have taken many their spots and given it to AP holders and CM's. While it's good that people are returning, I think the reason for higher attendance right now is no one is blacked out right now and CM's are allowed back in the parks. There is a reason it's busy on weekends and not so much weekdays.



Funny because a member today said that getting into DHS parking lot today was more of a wait  that it was during Labor Day weekend. Last I checked today was Thursday, and I don’t believe that counts as a weekend, unless things have changed. Also, the wait times on Monday, again, unless things have changed, not a weekend, we’re outrageously long. So I think you’re continuing to straw man excuses to make your narrative that has been debunked weeks ago. But continue on with your theories


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Update re: Chefs de France. Nobody I’ve talked to seems to know anything about a potential reopening. That doesn’t mean it’s not. Since it’s a third party restaurant, most CMs/managers wouldn’t know about its reopening probably until a few days before at most. That said, that also makes an opening tomorrow unlikely. I also see Disney has removed the general hours until 10/8, which makes me believe that’s the reopening date. A reopen two weeks from now probably wouldn’t start “getting around” until later next week, so it appears that Chefs de France may be reopening Thursday, October 8!


I'm live tomorrow from Epcot starting at 3pm, I'll make sure to look over there and see if there's any indication of opening


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I'm live tomorrow from Epcot starting at 3pm, I'll make sure to look over there and see if there's any indication of opening



Ride Figment for me! Its our new arrival day tradition and its been a while and I'm really missing it today.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309225884658864128


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Ride Figment for me! Its our new arrival day tradition and its been a while and I'm really missing it today.


I'll see, Epcot rides are notorious for dropping live streams. I always lose people in the smell lab


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Ride Figment for me! Its our new arrival day tradition and its been a while and I'm really missing it today.



There needs to be a middle ground of people riding it. Enough that Disney sees they need Figment to have an attraction, but not too much that they think people love the current iterationand they don’t need to make it better in a refurb


----------



## MrsBooch

anthony2k7 said:


> Not only are resorts not full, many of them are still closed!
> 
> If the parks are this busy with the resorts in their current state does that mean resorts are always that low on occupancy this time of year? Makes me wonder if disney may consider making some seasonal permanently.



it would be a mind numbingly short sighted and breathtakingly absurd business decision to use the resort attendance numbers from 2020, during an unprecedented global pandemic which has cut off travel to dozens of countries not to mention individual states, and furloughed hundreds of regular and part time employees, to support a shift to seasonal resort operations going forward.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> it would be a mind numbingly short sighted and breathtakingly absurd business decision to use the resort attendance numbers from 2020, during an unprecedented global pandemic which has cut off travel to dozens of countries not to mention individual states, and furloughed hundreds of regular and part time employees, to support a shift to seasonal resort operations going forward.


I see what you did there......


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> There needs to be a middle ground of people riding it. Enough that Disney sees they need Figment to have an attraction, but not too much that they think people love the current iterationand they don’t need to make it better in a refurb



I rode it in the 80s and now. I love both versions in different ways.


----------



## Khobbs18

Are they still doing the VIP tours like the classics at MK? Or only the full VIP (rent a CM)?


----------



## Hettie

Did y’all see the news about Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat closing for refurbishment Oct 5-Jan 2? I know these aren’t exactly COA level attractions, but jeez, is it really a good idea to take anything out of service right now? Surely those attractions eat up a few people per hour anyway. I can’t post the link, only see it reported on a banned site.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Hettie said:


> Did y’all see the news about Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat closing for refurbishment Oct 5-Jan 2? I know these aren’t exactly COA level attractions, but jeez, is it really a good idea to take anything out of service right now? Surely those attractions eat up a few people per hour anyway. I can’t post the link, only see it reported on a banned site.


In the News thread this morning.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Ride Figment for me! Its our new arrival day tradition and its been a while and I'm really missing it today.



It's been a while since I rode Figment as it's sits solidly at rock bottom of rides/attractions I need to do at EPCOT.  Frankly the best part of Figment are the interactive activities after the ride, which I'm sure are not available at the moment.



Hettie said:


> Did y’all see the news about Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat closing for refurbishment Oct 5-Jan 2? I know these aren’t exactly COA level attractions, but jeez, is it really a good idea to take anything out of service right now? Surely those attractions eat up a few people per hour anyway. I can’t post the link, only see it reported on a banned site.



Don't they close Splash (and Kali at AK) for a while in Jan for maintenance - or is that just weather related like when they shut down the water park due to temps?  Also, I'm having brain cramp as to when but wasn't the Riverboat recently refurbed.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> It's been a while since I rode Figment as it's sits solidly at rock bottom of rides/attractions I need to do at EPCOT.  Frankly the best part of Figment are the interactive activities after the ride, which I'm sure are not available at the moment.



My statement wasn't meant to debate the merits of Figment.  Not everything has to be proven/disproven. 

It's absurd, intangible, a memory, a moment, a smell, a sound, a feeling... it's the ride Micky and I love to laugh on when we get to WDW. And right now, we miss it.


----------



## circus4u

yulilin3 said:


> no, only shipping available is home


Thank you.


----------



## andyman8

AULANI!!!

Reports are it's reopening November 1.


----------



## rteetz

Aulani opens November 1st.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> I'm just here to complain that I signed onto MDE 15 min past 6amEST to make my Thanksgiving ADR....and the one place I wanted (Whispering Canyon) was already booked up fully.
> 
> Backup reservations made at Olivia's and Homecomin....I'm going to continue checking for Whispering Canyon...but
> 
> we shall see. I'm sure I'll see some cancelations if people decide to change their plans etc -
> 
> or maybe they'll announce some special thanksgiving menu's or other restaurants opening and things will shift - who knows.



Our Thanksgiving trip ADR day was Tuesday. Granted it's for a party of 6, but we had more difficulty finding ADRs than normal (we go to WDW a few times a year). We were on right when the ADR window opened, had to come up with some quick 2nd choices/plan Bs, and then the system crashed. Never been to Narcoosee's before, but that's what we have booked for Thanksgiving (we'd tried for Liberty Tree, then Cali Grill).

I'm mentally preparing myself for crowds and long ride waits. (DH and I are going for a few days in early Nov, too, so hopefully we'll be able to get some idea of increased crowd levels since July/Aug before we head back with the kids.) Like I mentioned on a previous post, we're staying at FW for the first time, and I'm hoping people still decorate their camp sites (are there normally decorations out by Thanksgiving?). It would definitely help us to find something to do in the evenings, and distract from the parks if they're too crowded.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309244571981737984


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> it would be a mind numbingly short sighted and breathtakingly absurd business decision to use the resort attendance numbers from 2020, during an unprecedented global pandemic which has cut off travel to dozens of countries not to mention individual states, and furloughed hundreds of regular and part time employees, to support a shift to seasonal resort operations going forward.



Absurd, and yet, this is how school budgets for 2021-2022 are apparently going to be decided where I am.  I once again am advocating for Disney to take over and run things up here, spare a Bob for us?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rjb123 said:


> I am going next week with my daugther for her birthday.  (It is a surprise trip! She is going to lose it!!) Anyway, we are VERY cautious with COVID and while we have eaten outside a good bit, we have only eaten inside a few times, and only when we have double checked precautions. (masking, good distancing).  I have made ADR's for the trip, but was wondering how receptive they are to requests for a different table (more distanced) or if we don't feel good about the set up and want to leave, will we be charged?  Based on everything I have read, it should be fine, but wanted to double check.  Also, are they ok with me spraying down the table etc before we sit? (I have lysol)


I posted on another thread about our experience at the Boathouse. It was very crowded, but they had no problem whatsoever seating us outside on the patio. We also sat outside at Jock Lindsey's (inside was not crowded though) and Nomad Lounge.
The other restaurants we went to in July/Aug (Skippers Canteen, Morimoto, Sci Fi, Hollywood Brown Derby, Le Cellier) all had signs on every other table saying not to use them for social distancing. At every one, someone came out and sprayed and wiped down the table before we sat down. There is also hand san everywhere, but I also keep some in my purse that I pulled out and used before and during meals. They also all brought out cards with QR codes to scan and look at menus online instead of bringing out regular menus.


----------



## disland7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Absurd, and yet, this is how school budgets for 2021-2022 are apparently going to be decided where I am.  I once again am advocating for Disney to take over and run things up here, spare a Bob for us?


Us too. Unbelievable.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> My understanding is these are going out to 11/6-12/31 reservations made prior to 6/5 that haven’t already been modified.


We check in to GDT Nov 5 and got an "are you still coming?" email. We did not get one for our Thanksgiving (11/21-11/28) stay in a cabin. Nor did we get one for our July/Aug stay at CBR.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chefs de France to open Oct 8th

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/chefs-de-france-to-reopen-october-8th-at-epcot/


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Okay dumb question.

The three monorails from the TTC are running correct? Or is Epcot one closed?

So when the Poly one closes is it assumed the resort one will just drive through the Poly but not stop?

TIA


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay dumb question.
> 
> The three monorails are running correct? Or is Epcot closed?
> 
> So when the Poly one closes is it assumed the resort one will just drive through the Poly but not stop?
> 
> TIA


Epcot line is closed.

Yes, when the Poly station is closed it’s expected it will just go through the station but not stop.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309259636508422146


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

rteetz said:


> Epcot line is closed.
> 
> Yes, when the Poly station is closed it’s expected it will just go through the station but not stop.


   Okay thanks. Is there any speculation on the Epcot line is it SOON or less than SOON or not even in the ballpark of SOON?


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> My statement wasn't meant to debate the merits of Figment.  Not everything has to be proven/disproven.
> 
> It's absurd, intangible, a memory, a moment, a smell, a sound, a feeling... it's the ride Micky and I love to laugh on when we get to WDW. And right now, we miss it.



Ack - It was not my intention to disparage anyone's tradition.  I actually had a sentence before what I wrote and took it out now that I see what's left I feel bad.

My new tradition is, if by happenstance we schedule a trip to WDW on the same starting date as you folks- to have you ride Figment for me.


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay thanks. Is there any speculation on the Epcot line is it SOON or less than SOON or not even in the ballpark of SOON?


I wouldn’t expect it anytime soon. Not really needed with no park hopping. MK resorts all have buses to Epcot right now.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Thank you Ryan.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/first-december-park-pass-date-filling-up-for-annual-passholders/


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> Epcot line is closed.
> 
> Yes, when the Poly station is closed it’s expected it will just go through the station but not stop.


This may or not be off topic, but I have to relay an experience from this weekend.  We got to MK around 11:30 am, and there was a family that went thru security just before us.  They get thru,  look at the sign indicating that the monorail is not running to Epcot and say, "How are we supposed to get to Epcot then?".....this is after they drove to MK, went thru the parking turnstiles, parked,  and walked all the way thru security at the TTC. I lmao.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Absurd, and yet, this is how school budgets for 2021-2022 are apparently going to be decided where I am.  I once again am advocating for Disney to take over and run things up here, spare a Bob for us?


Take Iger. He’s been useless in CA, maybe schools are more his thing than governors


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/first-december-park-pass-date-filling-up-for-annual-passholders/



This is why I bought my Christmas week tickets this week. I expect that week to fill up for DHS sooner rather than later.

Right now I’ve got AK on Dec. 19, DHS in Dec. 21, Epcot on Dec. 23, and MK on Christmas Day. Universal on Dec 20, 22, and 24.


----------



## rpb718

ryanpatricksmom said:


> This may or not be off topic, but I have to relay an experience from this weekend.  We got to MK around 11:30 am, and there was a family that went thru security just before us.  They get thru,  look at the sign indicating that the monorail is not running to Epcot and say, "How are we supposed to get to Epcot then?".....this is after they drove to MK, went thru the parking turnstiles, parked,  and walked all the way thru security at the TTC. I lmao.



For all we know these folks may have planned to spend the day in EPCOT and had an evening ADR at some monorail resort.  They thought they had a perfect plan because they had read that monorails were running to the resorts - but missed the part about the leg between MK and EPCOT not running.  The devil is in the details.  I don't think LMAO is called for and am surprised folks here actually like that.


----------



## Spridell

All restrictions will been lifted for restaurants in the state of Florida. 

No more capacity restrictions. 

Announced today by the governor. 

Date should be "soon" but no date given.


----------



## MrsBooch

Spridell said:


> All restrictions will been lifted for restaurants in the state of Florida.
> 
> No more capacity restrictions.
> 
> Announced today by the governor.
> 
> Date should be "soon" but no date given.



do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU


----------



## Pyotr

Spridell said:


> All restrictions will been lifted for restaurants in the state of Florida.
> 
> No more capacity restrictions.
> 
> Announced today by the governor.
> 
> Date should be "soon" but no date given.



He’s also going to going to make it where local officials cannot restrict restaurant capacity. It will be left up to the individual restaurant to allow what they’re comfortable with.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU


I wouldn’t count on Disney increasing capacity in restaurants. They’re going to keep things status quo for a bit, at least until they have a firm reopen plan for DL. Disney will be among the last to make changes to things. Now, Springs restaurants may increase some capacities.


----------



## Pyotr

MrsBooch said:


> do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU



As long as Disneyland is closed, you won’t see WDW loosen any restrictions.


----------



## Spridell

MrsBooch said:


> do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU
> [/QUOTE



That is a good question

So far they have been going along with state and local guidelines......

But.....

I can see them keeping their spacing at restaurants for a little while longer


But I can see Springs increase their capacity.   I actually think they will since they are all most 3rd party.


----------



## Just654

Should I be worried if I didn’t receive that email?Check in 11/13


----------



## skeeter31

Just654 said:


> Should I be worried if I didn’t receive that email?Check in 11/13


Did you book after 6/5 or make changes to the resort you are staying at? If yes to either, you wouldn’t have received an email.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> For all we know these folks may have planned to spend the day in EPCOT and had an evening ADR at some monorail resort.  They thought they had a perfect plan because they had read that monorails were running to the resorts - but missed the part about the leg between MK and EPCOT not running.  The devil is in the details.  I don't think LMAO is called for and am surprised folks here actually like that.



I agree. A lot of people assume that the TTC would have some kind of transportation available to all parks (since it’s called the transportation and ticket center.) They also may have thought they would have bus transportation as a substitute as they have done when the Epcot monorail has been down.  

I feel badly when people are caught off guard. It takes a lot of time and research to really know the ins and outs of a Disney trip. And to keep up with operational changes, especially now. It’s very overwhelming for first timers or people who don’t go often, don’t spend time on discussion boards, etc.

I’ve been going since I was a baby so I have never been in that position. I can’t imagine planning a trip these days starting from knowing nothing! I feel badly when I witness a mistake that impacts someone’s vacation


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU


In terms of Disney-owned and operated locations, those will stay with the current restrictions for the foreseeable future. The Governor mentioned that their parks could theoretically operate at a higher capacity; it's all self-imposed right now. Disney has demonstrated that they're taking a more conservative approach to their reopening efforts than the minimum imposed by the state.

It's far more important to them that a "COVID-19 outbreak at Disney" headline stays out of the news than generating a few more dollars at their restaurants. I'd expect more measured increases in capacity before they eliminate spacing at the restaurants. Perhaps some critiques here and there, but they seem to think what they've got right now is working and now it's about getting people to come.


----------



## Just654

skeeter31 said:


> Did you book after 6/5 or make changes to the resort you are staying at? If yes to either, you wouldn’t have received an email.



Yes, I booked after 6/5. Thank you


----------



## osufeth24

Was at HS today. Was def A LOT more crowded than when I was there labor day weekend 

We did MMRR first, got off the ride around 1030 (we got inside park around 915). Was 110 minute wait right at opening. Then we did Rise since we had group 3. We didn't do any more rides as everything was 70+ min.


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> Was at HS today. Was def A LOT more crowded than when I was there labor day weekend
> 
> We did MMRR first, got off the ride around 1030 (we got inside park around 915). Was 110 minute wait right at opening. Then we did Rise since we had group 3. We didn't do any more rides as everything was 70+ min.



wowwww two rides??!! I'm guessing you got the ROTR boarding group in line for MMRR? So your wait for the latter ride was the full posted time? I'm all for managing expectations etc...but that's a lot. For a weekday no less.


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> wowwww two rides??!! I'm guessing you got the ROTR boarding group in line for MMRR? So your wait for the latter ride was the full posted time? I'm all for managing expectations etc...but that's a lot. For a weekday no less.



I don't know what it was posted when we actually made it in line, but when I could see the time it was at 110. They closed the queue at one point for capacity. The line for slinky dog went past little mermaid. When we walked through ge after rise, the line for falcon was extending almost to TSL (90 min wait)

And yes got the BG while in line. We were still outside so no issues there


----------



## osufeth24

I think for HS they're getting close to a popping of the bubble, something has got to give. Either re lower capacity (which won't happen). Or they got to increase ride capacity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

osufeth24 said:


> I think for HS they're getting close to a popping of the bubble, something has got to give. Either re lower capacity (which won't happen). Or they got to increase ride capacity.



DHS capacity talk feels like old normal. 

Years and years of DHS capacity issues finally addressed when 2 lands and an updated headliner are added, 2 weeks after the final piece opens BAM a pandemic.


----------



## Marthasor

ryanpatricksmom said:


> This may or not be off topic, but I have to relay an experience from this weekend.  We got to MK around 11:30 am, and there was a family that went thru security just before us.  They get thru,  look at the sign indicating that the monorail is not running to Epcot and say, "How are we supposed to get to Epcot then?".....this is after they drove to MK, went thru the parking turnstiles, parked,  and walked all the way thru security at the TTC. I lmao.



I think this may happen a lot to newer guests who don't fully understand the different monorail lines.  I think a lot of people think the monorail stops at MK and then, at some point, stops at EP.  We once got on the monorail at EP and there was a family already on the monorail.  The children were telling their dad they think they needed to get off at TTC and transfer to the MK monorail.  The dad insisted the monorail would eventually stop at MK (It seemed they had been on this monorail for a while and had stopped at EP several times).  I'm not one to typically open her mouth, but as we were pulling in to TTC, I let them know that, yes indeed, they needed to get off and transfer to a monorail to MK, we were headed there now and we would be happy to show them where they needed to go to get the MK monorail.  Dad insisted they stay on.  And off they went to EP again.


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> DHS capacity talk feels like old normal. ❤
> 
> Years and years of DHS capacity issues finally addressed when 2 lands and an updated headliner are added, 2 weeks after the final piece opens BAM a pandemic.



I'd say today was the first time since reopen it felt like a typical Disney day.


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> I'd say today was the first time since reopen it felt like a typical Disney day.


And I was at AK and it was quite pleasant. Very sparse crowds. Even Pandora was easy to navigate in the morning. Normal long lines for FoP and Navi, but very easy to wander. HS is going to continue to be the issue park. Thankfully it’s our least favorite park and we visit it maybe 1-2 times a year (and we go at least twice a month). So I’ll enjoy the lighter days at the other 3 parks. We are doing a HS day in November though, mainly just to eat at Sci-fi.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> And I was at AK and it was quite pleasant. Very sparse crowds. Even Pandora was easy to navigate in the morning. Normal long lines for FoP and Navi, but very easy to wander. HS is going to continue to be the issue park. Thankfully it’s our least favorite park and we visit it maybe 1-2 times a year (and we go at least twice a month). So I’ll enjoy the lighter days at the other 3 parks. We are doing a HS day in November though, mainly just to eat at Sci-fi.


I’m so torn on how to handle DHS on my Nov trip. One day I think the earlier we get their the better and the next I think we should chill that morning & roll in early in the afternoon. (ROTR isn’t a big deal to us, we’d rather have lighter crowds.)


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> do we think WDW will follow suite or just continue BAU



No. Just like when mask mandates are lifted and Disney will keep it in place for at least a month, if not longer. Disney prides themselves on safety above everything else. They make their own rules, and they’re going to air on the side of “over” cautiousness, always


----------



## twinmom13

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m so torn on how to handle DHS on my Nov trip. One day I think the earlier we get their the better and the next I think we should chill that morning & roll in early in the afternoon. (ROTR isn’t a big deal to us, we’d rather have lighter crowds.)


When we were there last week, there were not lighter crowds in the early afternoon.  If anything, crowds got bigger in the early afternoon, although they did drop off after 4:00.


----------



## anthony2k7

osufeth24 said:


> I'd say today was the first time since reopen it felt like a typical Disney day.


No need for fireworks or opening other resorts then if parks are already back to "typical Disney day". Why increase costs when guests come and fill the parks anyway?


----------



## jarestel

Marthasor said:


> I think this may happen a lot to newer guests who don't fully understand the different monorail lines.  I think a lot of people think the monorail stops at MK and then, at some point, stops at EP.  We once got on the monorail at EP and there was a family already on the monorail.  The children were telling their dad they think they needed to get off at TTC and transfer to the MK monorail.  The dad insisted the monorail would eventually stop at MK (It seemed they had been on this monorail for a while and had stopped at EP several times).  I'm not one to typically open her mouth, but as we were pulling in to TTC, I let them know that, yes indeed, they needed to get off and transfer to a monorail to MK, we were headed there now and we would be happy to show them where they needed to go to get the MK monorail.  Dad insisted they stay on.  And off they went to EP again.


Dads never admit to being lost. That's a great story though!


----------



## Tigger's ally

jarestel said:


> Dads never admit to being lost. That's a great story though!


My bet is he was just enjoying the cool air, the fresh smell and the lovely scenery.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> No need for fireworks or opening other resorts then if parks are already back to "typical Disney day". Why increase costs when guests come and fill the parks anyway?


This is the never ending game of cat and mouse we play with Disney, anyway, isn’t it?  That’s how they upsell parties and EMH and fireworks viewing - the allure of lighter crowds.
Eventually word will get out that “it’s crowded anyway, don’t bother.”  When that eventually happens, crowds will drop a little and WDW will offer something more (shows, hours, open a shop or two to eat crowds, find a way to increase ride capacity).


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> No need for fireworks or opening other resorts then if parks are already back to "typical Disney day". Why increase costs when guests come and fill the parks anyway?



That's a valid point.  Until they increase capacity, I see no financial driver to expand the more costly offerings.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> That's a valid point.  Until they increase capacity, I see no financial driver to expand the more costly offerings.


the financial driver will be when people stop coming because it is so busy and there's only attractions to do. Or when they get so many emails with the same complaint. That's why I always tell people to email f the had a good or bad experience, they do read them and if they have enough of them, they will take action, it's happened before


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> No need for fireworks or opening other resorts then if parks are already back to "typical Disney day". Why increase costs when guests come and fill the parks anyway?



So you'd rather guests stay away and Disney keeps having to close more resorts, cut more things? 

It's been pounded into our heads by some that Disney won't make any fast moves due to optics, wanting to take a very conservative approach with Covid - so why does anyone think that they are all of a sudden going to add hours, shows, fireworks because it's crowded sometimes?

They aren't. A few hours here and there.

I mean, hasn't everyone been saying there won't be a real attempt towards normalcy until next Spring? But now we are supposed to be upset that people are going again, but that's ruining things because Disney won't bring back fireworks because of it? Confusing.


----------



## Sarahslay

Question regarding transportation at the parks after close: how late do the buses keep running after park close considering they are allowing after close ADRs? We have a Cali Grill ADR the sunday before Thanksgiving at 7:40 and really didn't want to drive or take Uber, but MK closes at 7 so I just wanted to see if there is any way the buses are still running to get back to YC around 9-ish. I know it's unlikely, but park of me is very hopeful so we can have some drinks. Had the thought of doing DS to CR and what not to get around from YC to CR, but that's so time consuming.


----------



## rockpiece

Is the walkway at GF open yet? I know earlier in the week it was very close to opening.


----------



## rteetz

rockpiece said:


> Is the walkway at GF open yet? I know earlier in the week it was very close to opening.


Not yet


----------



## LSUmiss

Did spaceship earth ever close for refurbishment?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> So you'd rather guests stay away and Disney keeps having to close more resorts, cut more things?
> 
> It's been pounded into our heads by some that Disney won't make any fast moves due to optics, wanting to take a very conservative approach with Covid - so why does anyone think that they are all of a sudden going to add hours, shows, fireworks because it's crowded sometimes?
> 
> They aren't. A few hours here and there.
> 
> I mean, hasn't everyone been saying there won't be a real attempt towards normalcy until next Spring? But now we are supposed to be upset that people are going again, but that's ruining things because Disney won't bring back fireworks because of it? Confusing.


Not what I said and not my point at all.

If people say the parks are crowded, then disney are gonna think they don't need to bring back additional entertainment etc.

More likely though, parks are still just full of CMs/APs because other guests still aren't going. If there was demand, they would reduce the AP buckets and reimpose CM blackouts to allow higher value guests to fill that capacity.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Did spaceship earth ever close for refurbishment?




Nope!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I think for HS they're getting close to a popping of the bubble, something has got to give. Either re lower capacity (which won't happen). Or they got to increase ride capacity.



they really need "other" things to do .... just think of all the non-attraction things they had in DHS pre-covid:

- Citizens of Hollywood
- Voyage of Little Mermaid
- Beauty and the Beast
- Frozen Sing -a long
- Character meets: Disney Jr, Star Wars, Mickey and Minnie character meet (that often had pretty long line), etc.
- Star Wars Stage Show
- Fantasmic!
- Star Wars Fireworks
- I am sure I am missing things


All those things absorbed a lot of people (and even if the evening things were only once a day, it made for good time to do rides if you were willing to skip those)


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> they really need "other" things to do .... just think of all the non-attraction things they had in DHS pre-covid:
> 
> - Citizens of Hollywood
> - Voyage of Little Mermaid
> - Beauty and the Beast
> - Frozen Sing -a long
> - Character meets: Disney Jr, Star Wars, Mickey and Minnie character meet (that often had pretty long line), etc.
> - Star Wars Stage Show
> - Fantasmic!
> - Star Wars Fireworks
> - I am sure I am missing things
> 
> 
> All those things absorbed a lot of people (and even if the evening things were only once a day, it made for good time to do rides if you were willing to skip those)


Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show was cancelled pre covid. But I don't understand why they can't bring back VotLM, Frozen Sing Along and Beauty and the Beast. With good social distancing measures they are all doable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show was cancelled pre covid. But I don't understand why they can't bring back VotLM, Frozen Sing Along and Beauty and the Beast. With good social distancing measures they are all doable.



I wonder about singalongs though just as singing is a specific activity that is discouraged due to the increased molecule spread ... it's one thing for the actors on stage that are at a significant distance from the guests to do it but just wonder about the optics of having an attraction ( and indoor one nonetheless) that encourages all people to sing

now I am sure that could adjust it and have it be basically the same show but remove the "sing along" part from the name


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> they really need "other" things to do .... just think of all the non-attraction things they had in DHS pre-covid:
> 
> - Citizens of Hollywood
> - Voyage of Little Mermaid
> - Beauty and the Beast
> - Frozen Sing -a long
> - Character meets: Disney Jr, Star Wars, Mickey and Minnie character meet (that often had pretty long line), etc.
> - Star Wars Stage Show
> - Fantasmic!
> - Star Wars Fireworks
> - I am sure I am missing things
> 
> 
> All those things absorbed a lot of people (and even if the evening things were only once a day, it made for good time to do rides if you were willing to skip those)


Indy!  I was also kinda shocked in August at the number of shops closed. Not that they needed them the day I was there, but it was visually jarring. A lot of the little food carts/stands were also closed. 
Distanced lines, limited/no shows (BatB theater has the orchestra, but I don’t know how well attended it is, and DJr has a reimagined dance party), and limited food add up to a crowded atmosphere. 
I do hope they figure it out soon, or the reopened CSR (GDT at a minimum), GF, and AoA forThanksgiving/Christmas are going to feel crushing, even if the real numbers are lighter than years past.  ABC and H&V are returning, but that will have a limited impact compared to some added theater shows and CoH. For CoH, hopefully a successful return of the Cadaver Dans means they can have a returning role. 

Soon, I’d be willing to pay for some “wishes” from the Genie. Maybe that’s their endgame.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Did spaceship earth ever close for refurbishment?


I think that’s been shelved indefinitely


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder about singalongs though just as singing is a specific activity that is discouraged due to the increased molecule spread ... it's one thing for the actors on stage that are at a significant distance from the guests to do it but just wonder about the optics of having an attraction ( and indoor one nonetheless) that encourages all people to sing
> 
> now I am sure that could adjust it and have it be basically the same show but remove the "sing along" part from the name


yeah, they are still doing the BatB sing along in France


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Indy!  I was also kinda shocked in August at the number of shops closed. Not that they needed them the day I was there, but it was visually jarring. A lot of the little food carts/stands were also closed.
> Distanced lines, limited/no shows (BatB theater has the orchestra, but I don’t know how well attended it is, and DJr has a reimagined dance party), and limited food add up to a crowded atmosphere.
> I do hope they figure it out soon, or the reopened CSR (GDT at a minimum), GF, and AoA forThanksgiving/Christmas are going to feel crushing, even if the real numbers are lighter than years past.  ABC and H&V are returning, but that will have a limited impact compared to some added theater shows and CoH. For CoH, hopefully a successful return of the Cadaver Dans means they can have a returning role.
> 
> Soon, I’d be willing to pay for some “wishes” from the Genie. Maybe that’s their endgame.


the Disney Society Orchestra is not well attended at all, each time I've been there, which is 4, there are less than 50 people


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder about singalongs though just as singing is a specific activity that is discouraged due to the increased molecule spread ... it's one thing for the actors on stage that are at a significant distance from the guests to do it but just wonder about the optics of having an attraction ( and indoor one nonetheless) that encourages all people to sing
> 
> now I am sure that could adjust it and have it be basically the same show but remove the "sing along" part from the name


I wouldn’t be surprised to have an announcement a la “sing along in your hearts, and encourage your littles to do the same.”  Kinda like Japan has encouraged internalized screams on coasters. 
Some will still sing along, but hopefully enough would comply with that. Add in distanced seating and it could be successful.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> the Disney Society Orchestra is not well attended at all, each time I've been there, which is 4, there are less than 50 people


That’s what I assumed, but didn’t want to speak out of turn. We’ll be among the 50, as both DS love live music and play themselves. But I didn’t imagine it being a huge draw.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

It seems shows would make a huge difference in the crowds, helping people spread out and not be in lines. It would also be a plus to have the actors back! It felt crowded last week for sure in the parks. I have been in September when it felt less crowded.

Any DL updates?


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder about singalongs though just as singing is a specific activity that is discouraged due to the increased molecule spread ... it's one thing for the actors on stage that are at a significant distance from the guests to do it but just wonder about the optics of having an attraction ( and indoor one nonetheless) that encourages all people to sing
> 
> now I am sure that could adjust it and have it be basically the same show but remove the "sing along" part from the name



If you're masked up and distanced in an indoor area with good filtration and ventilation, singing (even by the audience) doesn't really matter that much for spread (I say this as one who has been in a singing Church since the end of May).  You'd just need CMs to be hyper-focused on maintaining the masking and distance in those areas...

For the outdoor shows, singing on stage could easily be done safely by just leaving more empty rows at the front for the audience (and even employing some outdoor fans to push and disperse any spread from those non-masked on stage (if Disney won't change that, although changing that would be the easier approach)...


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> That’s what I assumed, but didn’t want to speak out of turn. We’ll be among the 50, as both DS love live music and play themselves. But I didn’t imagine it being a huge draw.


it's very well done, I wish they had more characters come out, which they totally could, representing each song, unless the green room in the back is super small in which case they couldn't.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Is the new Mickey Shorts theater open?  That is in the old SW space, or am I mistaken?  Either way, that’s a decent crowd eater.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the new Mickey Shorts theater open?  That is in the old SW space, or am I mistaken?  Either way, that’s a decent crowd eater.


it is open, used to be Path of the Jedi, before it was Sounds Dangerous


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rpb718 said:


> For all we know these folks may have planned to spend the day in EPCOT and had an evening ADR at some monorail resort.  They thought they had a perfect plan because they had read that monorails were running to the resorts - but missed the part about the leg between MK and EPCOT not running.  The devil is in the details.  I don't think LMAO is called for and am surprised folks here actually like that.


Good grief, I wasn't laughing at their misfortune, I was laughing at the fact that they had clearly driven to MK and navigated their way up to that point, yet they were perplexed as to how then to get to Epcot....whether you're a Disney vet or not, getting back in the car seemed like a pretty obvious answer and a simple solution...For the record, they were a family with teens/tweens...they weren't lugging a ton of stuff, pushing strollers, didn't have any mobility issues. It was likely a minor blip in their day that they'll tell their friends about when they get home.  It was meant to be a benign example as to how a glitch in plans can cause a Duh! moment, of which I've had many.


----------



## jenushkask8s

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the new Mickey Shorts theater open?  That is in the old SW space, or am I mistaken?  Either way, that’s a decent crowd eater.



Yes, it's open. We cooled off in there the week after Labor Day.


----------



## mattpeto

Disney has a 25% capacity limit.  They are probably pushing that number pretty hard.  People attending are okay with longer standby waits (at least at DHS, limited shows, no fireworks, etc.)

When the number is 75% or 100%, will people still rush down there to get into 2 or more hour waits at DHS without evening hours, FP+ (or a system that speeds up wait times), fireworks, etc?  

No.  

All of those things will return.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> If you're masked up and distanced in an indoor area with good filtration and ventilation, singing (even by the audience) doesn't really matter that much for spread (I say this as one who has been in a singing Church since the end of May).  You'd just need CMs to be hyper-focused on maintaining the masking and distance in those areas...
> 
> For the outdoor shows, singing on stage could easily be done safely by just leaving more empty rows at the front for the audience (and even employing some outdoor fans to push and disperse any spread from those non-masked on stage (if Disney won't change that, although changing that would be the easier approach)...



It seems sort of inconsistent - I know at our church we are permitted to sing (though they have cut down on it) and everyone is masked all the time and very socially distanced (we are able to fit in <20% of capacity of the church.

We went to a church in another state when visiting relatives and they made specific announcements not to sing due to guidance

so just wondering about the optics of it ... but if they are still having the BatB singalong in France (as @yulilin3 mentioned) then I guess they aren't that worried about it.


----------



## leahgoogle

mattpeto said:


> Disney has a 25% capacity limit.  They are probably pushing that number pretty hard.  People attending are okay with longer standby waits (at least at DHS, limited shows, no fireworks, etc.)
> 
> When the number is 75% or 100%, will people still rush down there to get into 2 or more hour waits at DHS without evening hours, FP+ (or a system that speeds up wait times), fireworks, etc?
> 
> No.
> 
> All of those things will return.



I'm watching a live-stream at MK right now and it definitely seems like they are at their new capacity. Our trip is a month out and I am concerned with the higher wait times coupled with the shorter hours. Going to rope-drop for sure!


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> I think that’s been shelved indefinitely


Ok good. We only have 3 park days for Oct trip & I just switched from DHS to Epcot b/c there is more for DS including SE!


----------



## Spridell

Governor of Florida just announced the State of Florida will move into Phase 3 immediately.

I am monitoring to see if anything applying to theme parks will change or is mentioned.......

According to Phase 3: Theme parks can return to "Normal operations"

But i think we know Disney will take it slow.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Disney has a 25% capacity limit.  They are probably pushing that number pretty hard.  People attending are okay with longer standby waits (at least at DHS, limited shows, no fireworks, etc.)
> 
> When the number is 75% or 100%, will people still rush down there to get into 2 or more hour waits at DHS without evening hours, FP+ (or a system that speeds up wait times), fireworks, etc?
> 
> No.
> 
> All of those things will return.



two things:
1) will the crowds stay if they don't expand offerings further?  I think part of the reason crowds picked up is because of the low ait times and now that peoiple see those are gone and still missing other offerings that might de-motivate people to come (though I think the Holiday offerings will help attract people, so might be trade off)
2) Can they increase crowds/capacity at all while still adhearing to safety guidelines (social distancing, etc.) if they don't provide other alternatives to absorb crowds?  Like, if 60-90 min (posted) queues are extending this long is there even room to handle 120+ hour long queues?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chefs de France reservation secured!


----------



## Pyotr

Pyotr said:


> He’s also going to going to make it where local officials cannot restrict restaurant capacity. It will be left up to the individual restaurant to allow what they’re comfortable with.



Replying to myself......

He had another press conference today. From what I got out of it, localities can limit capacity to a minimum of 50%, but they have  to show justification and cost for anything under 100%. I’m not sure what it means for Orange County. Regardless, it is highly unlikely Disney would change anything for a while. 

Oh. And Florida phase 3 starts now.


----------



## Spridell

Pyotr said:


> Replying to myself......
> 
> He had another press conference today. From what I got out of it, localities can limit capacity to a minimum of 50%, but they have  to show justification and cost for anything under 100%. I’m not sure what it means for Orange County. Regardless, it is highly unlikely Disney would change anything for a while.
> 
> Oh. And Florida phase 3 starts now.



Agree.

I think Disney will stay the way it is now.  Maybe DS will change a little.

I think the 50% has more to do with hard hit south florida.  I think Orange County will most likely be at 100% capacity for the local restaurants


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Agree.
> 
> I think Disney will stay the way it is now.  Maybe DS will change a little.
> 
> I think the 50% has more to do with hard hit south florida.  I think Orange County will most likely be at 100% capacity for the local restaurants


I can say they have changed our added availability to this weekend and to October with more ap spots opening. Again we don't know If this is taking from other pools or adding more availability.


----------



## Pyotr

He also removed any penalties for not wearing the M word. Disney is a private company and doesn’t impact them.


----------



## Spridell

Pyotr said:


> He also removed any penalties for not wearing the M word. Disney is a private company and doesn’t impact them.



M's will be at Disney for a while I think.  

Maybe some small adjustments here and there will be made now that Florida is in phase 3 but I think they will be the ones the public wont know about.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

WDW can increase restaurant capacity without filling all their old table space, anyway. There are so many tableservice restaurants that are still closed. I don’t see this impacting them right away.

My biggest question is regarding third-party restaurants within park gates. How does this impact their operations? How much does Disney control aspects of their operations? Honest question that I really don’t know the answer to.


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> two things:
> 1) will the crowds stay if they don't expand offerings further?  I think part of the reason crowds picked up is because of the low ait times and now that peoiple see those are gone and still missing other offerings that might de-motivate people to come (though I think the Holiday offerings will help attract people, so might be trade off)
> 2) Can they increase crowds/capacity at all while still adhearing to safety guidelines (social distancing, etc.) if they don't provide other alternatives to absorb crowds?  Like, if 60-90 min (posted) queues are extending this long is there even room to handle 120+ hour long queues?



Great questions..

I think the crowds could stay relatively the same (90% at 25% capacity) through December.  Like you said, there is some holiday buzz/magic that will attract the masses.  

I think 2021 is a different bowl of wax.  Unless you're local, I don't think the people that went in the now-state will rush back again to the current state.  

That might be why they are holding off on shows returning and new attractions (Rat, Harmonious).  It might help them maintain the 25% capacity until they are able to up it.


----------



## vinotinto

yulilin3 said:


> Star Wars A Galaxy Far Far Away show was cancelled pre covid. But I don't understand why they can't bring back VotLM, Frozen Sing Along and Beauty and the Beast. With good social distancing measures they are all doable.


Beauty and the Beast is outside and in a very large space conducive to distancing. If there ever was an attraction that was very suitable for current times it is that one! Also Indiana Jones!


----------



## Spridell

sullivan.kscott said:


> WDW can increase restaurant capacity without filling all their old table space, anyway. There are so many tableservice restaurants that are still closed. I don’t see this impacting them right away.
> 
> My biggest question is regarding third-party restaurants within park gates. How does this impact their operations? How much does Disney control aspects of their operations? Honest question that I really don’t know the answer to.



@rteetz might know the answer to this.

It is interesting because they are 3rd party but still operating on Private Property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Great questions..
> 
> I think the crowds could stay relatively the same (90% at 25% capacity) through December.  Like you said, there is some holiday buzz/magic that will attract the masses.
> 
> I think 2021 is a different bowl of wax.  Unless you're local, I don't think the people that went in the now-state will rush back again to the current state.
> 
> That might be why they are holding off on shows returning and new attractions (Rat, Harmonious).  It might help them maintain the 25% capacity until they are able to up it.



that's a good point - given the holiday stuff being provided to attract peole and then holiday vacations in general, they probably have an idea by now who is willing to travel and the likelihood of like doubling the hotel occupancy if they added in a few shows is probably pretty low ... so roll with what they have for now 

Then after the new year re-evaluate where things are and if they can expand offerings, bringing back hopping and things like that and then potentially open Rat, etc. to draw some more people and open up more hotel rooms.

OR is there a second wave that comes and then they hold off on all of that and go with the 25% cap for a lot longer. 

I am sure the last thing they want to do is increase capacity but then have to go backwards if things starting looking worse


----------



## mattpeto

vinotinto said:


> Beauty and the Beast is outside and in a very large space conducive to distancing. If there ever was an attraction that was very suitable for current times it is that one! Also Indiana Jones!



I don't think it's the crowd that's the problem.  The production of the shows would have to heavily modified with masks or social distancing to make it work.

This is not a couple of princesses waiving at the train station apart from each other by 10'.


----------



## vinotinto

I lost track of this thread when we visited WDW July 18 - 26. I am more than 1,000 pages behind!    Missed you all!

We had a great time, but not sure if there is enough being offered right now to push me to keep my December stay. If it were one of my first trips, I would definitely go. But, as Passholders, we did 7 onsite stays between March 2019 and July 2020, and many trips before then. We've done all the rides many times. We are missing the non-ride things: shows, fireworks, streetsmosphere/entertainment. 

I will continue to keep an eye on this thread for info about future openings / reopenings.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> WDW can increase restaurant capacity without filling all their old table space, anyway. There are so many tableservice restaurants that are still closed. I don’t see this impacting them right away.
> 
> My biggest question is regarding third-party restaurants within park gates. How does this impact their operations? How much does Disney control aspects of their operations? Honest question that I really don’t know the answer to.


The language in the leases for all Operating Participants is very strict. It gives Disney a lot more leverage than your "average" landlord. For example, Disney requires all OPs to enroll their employees in a "light" Traditions course. While this is true for all of their OP agreements (from the tiny Boardwalk-To-Go stand to Yak & Yeti to massive AMC Theaters cineplex), the language is even stricter for in-park OPs. There's stricter language about operating hours, theming design, and operational considerations (mostly for backstage/supply areas) than for a Disney Spring tenant. My understanding (and I *could* be wrong) is that, within those operational considerations for any OP, Disney does have the right to order the tenant to reduce building capacity for a whole slew of reasons (not just safety). This applies for both DS and in-park OPs. Up to this point, however, Disney has not chosen to exercise any of that leverage. Given that the language is stricter for in-park OPs, it's possible (and I think likely) that they may put more pressure on those OPs to match Disney's practices (there's a lot of language in the in-park OP agreement about consistency, usually around theme, "Disney look," etc... but could also be applied to health and safety protocols).


----------



## Pyotr

Spridell said:


> M's will be at Disney for a while I think.
> 
> Maybe some small adjustments here and there will be made now that Florida is in phase 3 but I think they will be the ones the public wont know about.



I agree. I think the first thing that will change is ride capacity.


----------



## twinmom13

Sarahslay said:


> Question regarding transportation at the parks after close: how late do the buses keep running after park close considering they are allowing after close ADRs? We have a Cali Grill ADR the sunday before Thanksgiving at 7:40 and really didn't want to drive or take Uber, but MK closes at 7 so I just wanted to see if there is any way the buses are still running to get back to YC around 9-ish. I know it's unlikely, but park of me is very hopeful so we can have some drinks. Had the thought of doing DS to CR and what not to get around from YC to CR, but that's so time consuming.


They keep running buses until everyone is out of the park.  They stop the monorail, so you would probably have to walk from CR to MK, and you would be running the risk that everyone with an after hour reservation is already done and gone by the time you get there, in which case there would not be buses.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> @rteetz might know the answer to this.
> 
> It is interesting because they are 3rd party but still operating on Private Property.


I would have to guess there are things within their contracts that involve this or at the very least there was some sort of agreement when the parks reopened. Dining inside the parks and even at Disney springs can't just always do whatever they want without some sort of involvement from Disney.


----------



## Spridell

Pyotr said:


> I agree. I think the first thing that will change is ride capacity.



Yes.

There were pictures posted the other day of ROTR ride vehicles with plastic now installed.  So it looks like they will start allowing more than 1 group on the vehicles. 

So it looks like Disney will be increasing ride capacity.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...ns-on-restaurants/ar-BB19qhV8?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## cranbiz

Sarahslay said:


> Question regarding transportation at the parks after close: how late do the buses keep running after park close considering they are allowing after close ADRs? We have a Cali Grill ADR the sunday before Thanksgiving at 7:40 and really didn't want to drive or take Uber, but MK closes at 7 so I just wanted to see if there is any way the buses are still running to get back to YC around 9-ish. I know it's unlikely, but park of me is very hopeful so we can have some drinks. Had the thought of doing DS to CR and what not to get around from YC to CR, but that's so time consuming.


 Buses run until the park is clear of day guests, no matter what the official closing time is. My rule of thumb, from being a bus driver during normal times, is that "All Clear" was usually around 2 hours after closing time.

If closing time is at 7pm, with current park capacity, I wouldn't count on buses available at 9pm. If you don't want to uber, your best bet will be bus to DS and then to your resort.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> The language in the leases for all Operating Participants is very strict. It gives Disney a lot more leverage than your "average" landlord. For example, Disney requires all OPs to enroll their employees in a "light" Traditions course. While this is true for all of their OP agreements (from the tiny Boardwalk-To-Go stand to Yak & Yeti to massive AMC Theaters cineplex), the language is even stricter for in-park OPs. There's stricter language about operating hours, theming design, and operational considerations (mostly for backstage/supply areas) than for a Disney Spring tenant. My understanding (and I *could* be wrong) is that, within those operational considerations for any OP, Disney does have the right to order the tenant to reduce building capacity for a whole slew of reasons (not just safety). This applies for both DS and in-park OPs. Up to this point, however, Disney has not chosen to exercise any of that leverage. Given that the language is stricter for in-park OPs, it's possible (and I think likely) that they may put more pressure on those OPs to match Disney's practices (there's a lot of language in the in-park OP agreement about consistency, usually around theme, "Disney look," etc... but could also be applied to health and safety protocols).


Thank you!  I knew someone here would answer in a thorough and concise manner!


----------



## Moliphino

twinmom13 said:


> They keep running buses until everyone is out of the park.  They stop the monorail, so you would probably have to walk from CR to MK, and you would be running the risk that everyone with an after hour reservation is already done and gone by the time you get there, in which case there would not be buses.



And will the security checkpoint on the walkway between CR and MK even be open?


----------



## twinmom13

No, since the park is closed, but that is ok, you just walk past it.

ETA: This is in response to Moliphino.  For some reason it is not letting me quote.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Gov. Ron DeSantis has lifted restrictions on restaurants and now they can operate at a minimum of 50% capacity.


----------



## Eric Smith

I'll be watching what Disney does in reaction to Desantis removing restrictions closely.  We're comfortable going with the current safety precautions in place, but I don't know how we'll feel if they start letting more people in to restaurants and the parks.  We've got a DVC reservation in December and we have to bank our points by Halloween.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I'll be watching what Disney does in reaction to Desantis removing restrictions closely.  We're comfortable going with the current safety precautions in place, but I don't know how we'll feel if they start letting more people in to restaurants and the parks.  We've got a DVC reservation in December and we have to bank our points by Halloween.


Agreed. But with DL still being closed the last thing Disney wants to do is start removing safety measures at their other domestic parks. Can’t imagine that would send a reassuring signal to Newsom.


----------



## mattpeto

FWIW, Martin just said he doesn't expect Rat to open this year.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309553805143543810


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> FWIW, Martin just said he doesn't expect Rat to open this year.



I read that. It's disappointing to say the least.

We arrive 4/28 - 5/7 and I'm starting to think it won't be open. Which sucks and quite frankly is kind of annoying if it still isn't open by then.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Maybe I’m wrong but I feel like if Disney wanted to open with similar restrictions to what Florida was moved to today, or even looser, they would have been given the okay by the governor. Disney’s following their own guidelines and path in Florida (California obviously they’re handcuffed by the state at the moment), and I don’t think we see them change them one minute sooner or later than they want to regardless what is allowed.


----------



## andyman8

A reminder that a certain person in California is watching what Disney is doing at WDW. As has been stated before, don't expect even the consideration of sizable rollbacks until DL is back open.


----------



## Greta

yulilin3 said:


> the Disney Society Orchestra is not well attended at all, each time I've been there, which is 4, there are less than 50 people


 That’s too bad!   I’m looking forward to seeing them next week when we are there


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> A reminder that a certain person in California is watching what Disney is doing at WDW. As has been stated before, don't expect even the consideration of sizable rollbacks until DL is back open.


Agree 100% right now. If we get past Halloween and DL is still in limbo but FL is chugging along as a state without significant change (I hope that happens but have my doubts), Disney will be missing out A LOT on revenue. How long can they hold out?


----------



## Tigger's ally

andyman8 said:


> A reminder that a certain person in California is watching what Disney is doing at WDW. As has been stated before, don't expect even the consideration of sizable rollbacks until DL is back open.


Meh, at this point, I would think it would already be clear that NOTHING they do in Florida matters one dang bit to the Gov in Calli.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309553805143543810


This whole thing _*may*_ be a game changer for our December trip.

If Disney dramatically increases capacity, and the vloggers comment and/or show multiple areas of concern, then we may cancel our trip.

The ONLY reason we were going, was due to the high level of safety protocols used at WDW. 

We are 60 years old and don't want to take any major chances.

If things look loose and sloppy, we will not go.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

BridgetBordeaux said:


> This whole thing _*may*_ be a game changer for our December trip.
> 
> If Disney dramatically increases capacity, and the vloggers comment and/or show multiple areas of concern, then we may cancel our trip.
> 
> The ONLY reason we were going, was due to the high level of safety protocols used at WDW.
> 
> We are 60 years old and don't want to take any major chances.
> 
> If things look loose and sloppy, we will not go.


I understand. But, if there’s one thing Disney WON’T be, it’s loose and sloppy. I’d keep a closer eye on MCO and the surrounding areas. I have (mostly) full faith in WDW to do the right thing in regards to safety and security.


----------



## Tigger's ally

BridgetBordeaux said:


> This whole thing _*may*_ be a game changer for our December trip.
> 
> If Disney dramatically increases capacity, and the vloggers comment and/or show multiple areas of concern, then we may cancel our trip.
> 
> The ONLY reason we were going, was due to the high level of safety protocols used at WDW.
> 
> We are 60 years old and don't want to take any major chances.
> 
> If things look loose and sloppy, we will not go.



We have a December trip as well.  I do think they will raise crowd levels some because of the holiday season.  As long as they keep the mask mandate and open more hotels to spread people out, same for restaurants, and park rides and shows.  Then we will still go.  I can't blame Disney at all if they did start raising crowd levels.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agree 100% right now. If we get past Halloween and DL is still in limbo but FL is chugging along as a state without significant change (I hope that happens but have my doubts), Disney will be missing out A LOT on revenue. How long can they hold out?


That's seems to be the plan at this point. I don't know much about the reopening plan and prospects for DL (and apparently Disney doesn't either), but based on what they gather, they clearly still think it's within the cards to "negotiate" with the Governor to get it open this year before the holidays. We'll see. But I agree that if it's not open by then, it won't have much of a bearing on the decisions WDW makes about operational adjustments. That said, I do think DL will reopen this year. Like I've said before, it'll happen sooner rather than later but that doesn't mean tomorrow, next week, or even next month. The dynamics there are just very different from Florida.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I read that. It's disappointing to say the least.
> 
> We arrive 4/28 - 5/7 and I'm starting to think it won't be open. Which sucks and quite frankly is kind of annoying if it still isn't open by then.



You have a shot still...

This has obviously become a strategic move for Disney and has little to do with construction progress now.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Maybe I’m wrong but I feel like if Disney wanted to open with similar restrictions to what Florida was moved to today, or even looser, they would have been given the okay by the governor. Disney’s following their own guidelines and path in Florida (California obviously they’re handcuffed by the state at the moment), and I don’t think we see them change them one minute sooner or later than they want to regardless what is allowed.



I agree. They will do the right thing.

But also, they will keep increasing capacity as much as they feel they can and people need to understand that too. They aren't going to keep such low capacity until everyone _feels _comfortable with them increasing - I'm sure they've got numbers/charts/third eyes used in planning the increase.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


>


Wow .. didn't realize the announcement had theme parks going back closer to "normal" .. I wonder what "limited social distancing protocols" looks like for theme parks? Allowing more people in parks? Filling up ride vehicles to full capacity? 

I don't see Disney jumping on this right away as they probably want to be perceived as "safe", but I do see them "quietly" increasing capacity and filling up ride vehicles more if queue lines start to get unreasonably long. 

I do see their competition jumping on this though- Universal especially .. to try and draw more people to their parks (and away from Disney). (Which they already are doing by having modified haunted houses, no reservations, etc.).


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I agree. They will do the right thing.
> 
> But also, they will keep increasing capacity as much as they feel they can and people need to understand that too. They aren't going to keep such low capacity until everyone _feels _comfortable with them increasing - I'm sure they've got numbers/charts/third eyes used in planning the increase.



Disney won't want the PR nightmare if they can trace an outbreak from the parks.  It's a chain reaction that will hurt them for sure and cause an immediate closure, especially if they increase capacity.

I expect them to be conservative through the end of the year.  

I'm actually a little afraid of the cavalcades, those things draw too much of a crowd and might have to be rethought.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Disney won't want the PR nightmare if they can trace an outbreak from the parks.  It's a chain reaction that will hurt them for sure and cause an immediate closure, especially if they increase capacity.
> 
> I expect them to be conservative through the end of the year.
> 
> I'm actually a little afraid of the cavalcades, those things draw too much of a crowd and might have to be rethought.



I mean, do we know that they haven't already started increasing capacity? Why is everyone so sure they haven't?

Every vlog I watch on you-tube (been watching a lot lately) and I never see huge crowds for the cavalcades. People seem to love them and it would be a real shame if Disney stops them.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I mean, do we know that they haven't already started increasing capacity? Why is everyone so sure they haven't?
> 
> Every vlog I watch on you-tube (been watching a lot lately) and I never see huge crowds for the cavalcades. People seem to love them and it would be a real shame if Disney stops them.



DHS is a mess.  

The rest of the wait times at all the parks look kind of the same-ish from opening to me.  Maybe a tad higher, doesn't mean they increased capacity.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I agree. They will do the right thing.
> 
> But also, they will keep increasing capacity as much as they feel they can and people need to understand that too. They aren't going to keep such low capacity until everyone _feels _comfortable with them increasing - I'm sure they've got numbers/charts/third eyes used in planning the increase.


Plus, us John/Jane Q Publics don’t see if they are adding capacity to the reservation buckets before they grey out. We all get frustrated with Disney IT around here, but surely they have a team that can add a couple hundred spots to each park every few weeks and keep an eye on park operations.

Clearly there are more people in the parks in September than there were in August. Whether that’s closer to full original buckets or new, larger buckets, we will never know.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> DHS is a mess.
> 
> The rest of the wait times at all the parks look kind of the same-ish from opening to me.  Maybe a tad higher, doesn't mean they increased capacity.



We will have to agree to disagree. If numbers stay same/get better in Florida, no cases traced back, I think they will definitely start increasing capacity near holidays.  They started advertising again, they want people to start coming back.

They can always roll back if they have to.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> Wow .. didn't realize the announcement had theme parks going back closer to "normal" .. I wonder what "limited social distancing protocols" looks like for theme parks? Allowing more people in parks? Filling up ride vehicles to full capacity?
> 
> I don't see Disney jumping on this right away as they probably want to be perceived as "safe", but I do see them "quietly" increasing capacity and filling up ride vehicles more if queue lines start to get unreasonably long.
> 
> I do see their competition jumping on this though- Universal especially .. to try and draw more people to their parks (and away from Disney). (Which they already are doing by having modified haunted houses, no reservations, etc.).


Disney won’t make any massive changes for quite some time. Look back at the opening process, the other Florida parks jumped at opening as quickly as possible, and Disney waited an entire extra month and a half and opened on their terms. Disney will continue to operate on their own terms, most likely through next summer. Social distancing in the parks and on the rides is here to stay for a while. They have put too much into getting it to the point it is today to make sweeping changes now. Yes, capacity may increase slowly over the next few months, but I think that’s going to be the only thing we see (and we probably won’t even see it because they won’t announce it). By already coming out and saying Christmas is going to be different this year and starting a full on marketing campaign reflecting those differences, they’re not about to change course now.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I mean, do we know that they haven't already started increasing capacity? Why is everyone so sure they haven't?
> 
> Every vlog I watch on you-tube (been watching a lot lately) and I never see huge crowds for the cavalcades. People seem to love them and it would be a real shame if Disney stops them.


I don't believe they have increased capacity at this time. I think they are getting much closer to that limit though each day hence why we are seeing some increases in wait times.


----------



## Disney Bobby

They should increase capacity.  Disney has handled this well and their methodology is proven.  Cali really needs to let them open Disney Land again.  At this point, staying completely closed is an overreaction and doing more hard than good.  As we have heard, let the science lead the way.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> Disney won’t make any massive changes for quite some time. Look back at the opening process, the other Florida parks jumped at opening as quickly as possible, and Disney waited an entire extra month and a half and opened on their terms. Disney will continue to operate on their own terms, most likely through next summer. Social distancing in the parks and on the rides is here to stay for a while. They have put too much into getting it to the point it is today to make sweeping changes now. Yes, capacity may increase slowly over the next few months, but I think that’s going to be the only thing we see (and we probably won’t even see it because they won’t announce it). By already coming out and saying Christmas is going to be different this year and starting a full on marketing campaign reflecting those differences, they’re not about to change course now.


For sure. I am sure Disney knew about this announcement well before it was made, and it would be foolish to try and just reverse course now. They are a giant ship in the ocean, it takes a long time to make a turn. 

It's obvious that Disney doesn't have any plans of being even close to normal until AT LEAST Spring Break of 2021. So I agree .. the main thing Disney will do is just slowly increase capacity (quietly) and MAYBE increase ride capacity. But mainly .. they'll just open up more restaurants and hotels ..... maybe. 

But at least smaller parks and restaurants can open up if they want.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. If numbers stay same/get better in Florida, no cases traced back, I think they will definitely start increasing capacity near holidays.  They started advertising again, they want people to start coming back.
> 
> They can always roll back if they have to.



Just because they up the capacity, doesn't mean people will flock back.

There's still a pandemic, battered economy and a limited Disney experience that might prevent them from reaching a much higher attendance.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Just because they up the capacity, *doesn't mean people will flock back.*
> 
> There's still a pandemic, battered economy and a limited Disney experience that might prevent them from reaching a much higher attendance.



I don't think any of my posts said that.

But obviously if they are advertising, they want people to come back. If people want to come back, they will increase capacity.  I don't think they'd roll out an advertising campaign specifically targeting the Holidays if they weren't willing to increase capacity by small increments at a time.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Oooooh!  Increase capacity via morning EMH for resort guests!  I know that’s my Friday lunch wine talking, but a boy can dream!


----------



## PrincessV

This Floridian is VERY worried about what this great big return to near normalcy will mean. Under Phase 3, employers of all types are urged to resume normal operations with limited social distancing and limit telework - this isn't just about adding capacity to restaurants. I fear another big surge is coming.

But in regard to WDW, I still won't do any indoor dining, so no change for me there. But I did not cancel my AP because I was comfortable with how WDW has reduced capacity, its mask mandate, and its adherence with social distancing protocols. I absolutely will not visit if they increase park capacity to a point where safety is a major issue, and you bet I'll be demanding a refund of some type on my AP. I don't think they will, though. I hope they don't.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I don't think any of my posts said that.
> 
> *But obviously if they are advertising, they want people to come back. If people want to come back, they will increase capacity.  I don't think they'd roll out an advertising* *campaign* specifically targeting the Holidays *if they weren't willing to increase capacity* by small increments at a time.


Bolded for emphasis. They want/need us back. They will need places to put all of us when we’re ready, and they have a plan for whenever that comes to fruition.


----------



## Farro

PrincessV said:


> This Floridian is VERY worried about what this great big return to near normalcy will mean. Under Phase 3, employers of all types are urged to resume normal operations with limited social distancing and limit telework - this isn't just about adding capacity to restaurants. I fear another big surge is coming.
> 
> But in regard to WDW, I still won't do any indoor dining, so no change for me there. But I did not cancel my AP because I was comfortable with how WDW has reduced capacity, its mask mandate, and its adherence with social distancing protocols. *I absolutely will not visit if they increase park capacity to a point where safety is a major issue, and you bet I'll be demanding a refund of some type on my AP*. I don't think they will, though. I hope they don't.



Obviously you need to do what you are comfortable with.

But I do question why you think you would be deserving of a refund on your AP if Disney (safely under whatever standards they are using) increases capacity to a point that you don't feel comfortable going? That would be your decision to not use your AP, not a decision made by Disney.

They aren't going to just start letting in throngs of people...


----------



## Eeyore daily

PrincessV said:


> This Floridian is VERY worried about what this great big return to near normalcy will mean. Under Phase 3, employers of all types are urged to resume normal operations with limited social distancing and limit telework - this isn't just about adding capacity to restaurants. I fear another big surge is coming.
> 
> But in regard to WDW, I still won't do any indoor dining, so no change for me there. But I did not cancel my AP because I was comfortable with how WDW has reduced capacity, its mask mandate, and its adherence with social distancing protocols. I absolutely will not visit if they increase park capacity to a point where safety is a major issue, and you bet I'll be demanding a refund of some type on my AP. I don't think they will, though. I hope they don't.


This is exactly how I feel.  I was fine with everything being limited and low crowds but IF places are going to be packed I don't want to be there.  I am so mad at myself for renting DVC points for this trip.  I'd cancel it if I could.


----------



## Farro

Eeyore daily said:


> This is exactly how I feel.  I was fine with everything being limited and low crowds but IF places are going to be packed I don't want to be there.  I am so mad at myself for renting DVC points for this trip.  I'd cancel it if I could.



Places aren't going to be packed.

Even if they start increasing capacity, it's not going to be like "oh hey, come on in everyone! no social distancing needed! let's hug!"


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I don't think any of my posts said that.
> 
> But obviously if they are advertising, they want people to come back. If people want to come back, they will increase capacity.  I don't think they'd roll out an advertising campaign specifically targeting the Holidays if they weren't willing to increase capacity by small increments at a time.



Fair point.  

They also ran that promo before getting clearance to increase capacity.  Maybe they weren't reaching 25% in Oct-Dec (no parties, prob killed a ton of buzz) and decided to make a pitch.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Fair point.
> 
> They also ran that promo before getting clearance to increase capacity.  Maybe they weren't reaching 25% in Oct-Dec (no parties, prob killed a ton of buzz) and decided to make a pitch.



Were we ever told what their capacity limit is currently? Was it 25%?


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Were we ever told what their capacity limit is currently? Was it 25%?



I've been using 25%, but I don't think numbers were ever published.

FWIW:
_
The parks do not release capacity figures, but Disney Parks executive George Kalogridis said prior to the parks’ reopening that the company was considering reopening at 20% to 30% of its total capacity; Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis said in August he was supportive of theme parks further increasing capacity; Disney and Universal have not responded to requests for comment regarding whether or not they’ve done so. _

Source


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> Disney won’t make any massive changes for quite some time. Look back at the opening process, the other Florida parks jumped at opening as quickly as possible, and Disney waited an entire extra month and a half and opened on their terms. Disney will continue to operate on their own terms, most likely through next summer. Social distancing in the parks and on the rides is here to stay for a while. They have put too much into getting it to the point it is today to make sweeping changes now. Yes, capacity may increase slowly over the next few months, but I think that’s going to be the only thing we see (and we probably won’t even see it because they won’t announce it). By already coming out and saying Christmas is going to be different this year and starting a full on marketing campaign reflecting those differences, they’re not about to change course now.


Didn't an executive from Disney make a public statement recently that the current WDW are pretty much what it's going to look like until there's a widespread vaccine?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Were we ever told what their capacity limit is currently? Was it 25%?


I think the 25% is an assumption/best guess based on SDL and the first HKDL go-round. No official number was released for US parks, IIRC


----------



## tlmadden73

mattpeto said:


> Just because they up the capacity, doesn't mean people will flock back.
> 
> There's still a pandemic, battered economy and a limited Disney experience that might prevent them from reaching a much higher attendance.


The good news is the pandemic is no longer an epidemic (cases are not sharply rising in most places, especially Florida). 

WHEN Disney wants people to "flock back" (and that is NOT now) .. they have plenty of options to encourage that to happen. They are trying to walk the line of getting people back but not "too" many. 

They will add perks or incentives, Resort discounts, ticket discounts, or simply start selling APs again. So there will be a demand for Disney. Unfortunately, the perception now is that it isn't "worth it" to go because of all the restrictions. 

I'd argue they need to get past THAT hurdle to encourage people back moreso than the safety one. So again . .they have to walk that line of going back to normal and still being safe.

They are also walking the line of expenses versus revenue. In order to gear up to more capacity, they need to start having more expenses (hiring back more castmembers, opening more hotels). I am sure they are fine with running at a minimum for now.


----------



## Tigger's ally

skeeter31 said:


> Disney won’t make any massive changes for quite some time.


I would think that this year would be a lesson for everyone to not deal in absolutes.  The only absolute right now is that -  NOBODY knows what anybody is going to do at anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Disney Bobby

So what happened to the CMs?  Were some laid off?  Were their hours cut?   Or is Disney just eating the extra cost?

How are they affected?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't an executive from Disney make a public statement recently that the current WDW are pretty much what it's going to look like until there's a widespread vaccine?


Yes, D’Amaro mentioned a lot of what we see will be in force going forward, even post vaccine (contactless payment, increased mobile order, some form of park pass). I don’t read every single headline or blog post, but I don’t remember reading anything saying that they wouldn’t slowly increase offerings, capacities, or what wasn’t/was open.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't an executive from Disney make a public statement recently that the current WDW are pretty much what it's going to look like until there's a widespread vaccine?



People in top positions say a lot of things that change later on...


----------



## mattpeto

tlmadden73 said:


> The good news is the pandemic is no longer an epidemic (cases are not sharply rising in most places, especially Florida).
> 
> WHEN Disney wants people to "flock back" (and that is NOT now) .. they have plenty of options to encourage that to happen. They are trying to walk the line of getting people back but not "too" many.
> 
> They will add perks or incentives, Resort discounts, ticket discounts, or simply start selling APs again. So there will be a demand for Disney. Unfortunately, the perception now is that it isn't "worth it" to go because of all the restrictions.
> 
> I'd argue they need to get past THAT hurdle to encourage people back moreso than the safety one. So again . .they have to walk that line of going back to normal and still being safe.
> 
> They are also walking the line of expenses versus revenue. In order to gear up to more capacity, they need to start having more expenses (hiring back more castmembers, opening more hotels). I am sure they are fine with running at a minimum for now.



Talking Covid in a Covid thread feels kind of unnatural.

We'll be out of the woods when the vaccine is available.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> The good news is the pandemic is no longer an epidemic (cases are not sharply rising in most places, especially Florida).
> 
> WHEN Disney wants people to "flock back" (and that is NOT now) .. they have plenty of options to encourage that to happen. They are trying to walk the line of getting people back but not "too" many.
> 
> They will add perks or incentives, Resort discounts, ticket discounts, or simply start selling APs again. So there will be a demand for Disney. Unfortunately, the perception now is that it isn't "worth it" to go because of all the restrictions.
> 
> I'd argue they need to get past THAT hurdle to encourage people back moreso than the safety one. So again . .they have to walk that line of going back to normal and still being safe.
> 
> They are also walking the line of expenses versus revenue. In order to gear up to more capacity, they need to start having more expenses (hiring back more castmembers, opening more hotels). I am sure they are fine with running at a minimum for now.


That's not what determines what an epidemic is.   An epidemic means that there is widespread occurrence of an infectious disease.  The US definitely still falls in to that category.   Florida is seeing more daily cases currently than it was when Disney announced the WDW reopening.  The huge spike is gone, but the problem has not gone away.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


>



What exactly is “limited social distancing?” I don’t think it was ever defined.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pyotr said:


> What exactly is “limited social distancing?” I don’t think it was ever defined.


It's code for "we don't care, just get that tax money rolling in"


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> What exactly is “limited social distancing?” I don’t think it was ever defined.


Wherever you pick between 6 feet apart and pack ‘em in like sardines


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't an executive from Disney make a public statement recently that the current WDW are pretty much what it's going to look like until there's a widespread vaccine?


I believe that comment was in reference to their studios, but hard to imagine they'd apply that to one arm of business and not the theme parks.


----------



## PrincessV

Farro said:


> Obviously you need to do what you are comfortable with.
> 
> But I do question why you think you would be deserving of a refund on your AP if Disney (safely under whatever standards they are using) increases capacity to a point that you don't feel comfortable going? That would be your decision to not use your AP, not a decision made by Disney.
> 
> They aren't going to just start letting in throngs of people...


Because my AP expired/renewed at the time when WDW announced its COVID-19 strategy: I renewed based on what they said they would do to manage reopening in a pandemic. I've visited a few days since reopening and was very happy with how they are managing the situation. Like I said, I don't really think they will increase capacity substantially for a while, but if they do, yes, I'll be asking for a cancelation and partial refund.


----------



## Farro

PrincessV said:


> Because my AP expired/renewed at the time when WDW announced its COVID-19 strategy: I renewed based on what they said they would do to manage reopening in a pandemic. I've visited a few days since reopening and was very happy with how they are managing the situation. Like I said, I don't really think they will increase capacity substantially for a while, but if they do, yes, I'll be asking for a cancelation and partial refund.



Sorry, but did WDW outline their specifics for you that you can prove they would not be following their reopening plan? Did they say they would never increase capacity?

Again, no one should go anywhere they aren't comfortable with, but if Disney decides (and who knows if they will) to start increasing capacity in a manner they feel is safe, it's no one's choice but your own not to go. I don't think you should get a refund, but luckily my opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## anthony2k7

Disneytrippin' said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...ns-on-restaurants/ar-BB19qhV8?ocid=uxbndlbing


Most risky situation, now with no mitigation at all. Ridiculous.


----------



## mattpeto

Off topic, changed my placeholder reservation from December 2020 at BWI to August 2021 YC (just another placeholder until Oct-Dec 2021 becomes available).   It was a 2 hour call to Guest Services.

Some interesting things I noticed: 

My bounceback offer (% off rack rate was basically disqualified as soon as I moved the rev according to the CM).  
Couldn't book Boardwalk Inn even in August 2021.  Not making rooms available there yet.
The death of the MagicBands might be a tad premature.  "Complete order by August 15, 2021 for pickup at check-in."  They just want to stop shipping them guys.  
The Dining Plan is definitely coming back.  The option is still available from the summary and just says you can't add it at this time
All stuff we all kind of knew, but good reinforcement.


----------



## Disney Bobby

If the hospitals are ok and people want to go out, they should be able to do so without restrictions.  The goal of these shutdowns was to flatten the curve and protect the hospitals from become overloaded.  If those 2 factors change, then readdress.  But everyone knows the deal now, so you can make your own decisions based on your individual circumstances.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Just because they up the capacity, doesn't mean people will flock back.
> 
> There's still a pandemic, battered economy and a limited Disney experience that might prevent them from reaching a much higher attendance.


And large parts of the rest of the world now well into the 2nd wave, which is looking like it will be worse than the first even with m's and other measures in place.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> And large parts of the rest of the world now well into the 2nd wave, which is looking like it will be worse than the first even with m's and other measures in place.



Yup.

Vaccine steers us back to normal.


----------



## LSUmiss

Pyotr said:


> He also removed any penalties for not wearing the M word. Disney is a private company and doesn’t impact them.


So does this mean that OC or any county can’t have a mask mandate even if they want to?


----------



## Disney Bobby

anthony2k7 said:


> And large parts of the rest of the world now well into the 2nd wave, which is looking like it will be worse than the first even with m's and other measures in place.



That doesn't make sense.  How could it be worse if they have protects in place now?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disney Bobby said:


> If the hospitals are ok and people want to go out, they should be able to do so without restrictions.  The goal of these shutdowns was to flatten the curve and protect the hospitals from become overloaded.  If those 2 factors change, then readdress.  But everyone knows the deal now, so you can make your own decisions based on your individual circumstances.



Huh? Without restrictions? What do you mean?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Disney Bobby said:


> So what happened to the CMs?  Were some laid off?  Were their hours cut?   Or is Disney just eating the extra cost?
> 
> How are they affected?


Capacity/offerings and CM work status are intertwined. 
Many CM are still furloughed. It is their contribution to the experience that makes WDW a truly magical place. The overwhelming majority take great pride in making memories for generations. Even through masks and face shields, their pride in what they do shines. 
If WDW is able to increase capacity and offerings safely, and thereby bring an increased number of CM back to work, we will all be better for it.


----------



## anthony2k7

PrincessV said:


> This Floridian is VERY worried about what this great big return to near normalcy will mean. Under Phase 3, employers of all types are urged to resume normal operations with limited social distancing and limit telework - this isn't just about adding capacity to restaurants. I fear another big surge is coming.
> 
> But in regard to WDW, I still won't do any indoor dining, so no change for me there. But I did not cancel my AP because I was comfortable with how WDW has reduced capacity, its mask mandate, and its adherence with social distancing protocols. I absolutely will not visit if they increase park capacity to a point where safety is a major issue, and you bet I'll be demanding a refund of some type on my AP. I don't think they will, though. I hope they don't.


In the uk we were urged to get back to normal just over a month ago. Gov even paid basically half our restaurant bills to encourage us all to go out and eat out as well as return to offices. Now we have higher daily cases than 1st wave and measures in place basically amounting to another lockdown.


----------



## Farro

Disney Bobby said:


> If the hospitals are ok and people want to go out, they should be able to do so without restrictions.  The goal of these shutdowns was to flatten the curve and protect the hospitals from become overloaded.  If those 2 factors change, then readdress.  But everyone knows the deal now, so you can make your own decisions based on your individual circumstances.





anthony2k7 said:


> And large parts of the rest of the world now well into the 2nd wave, which is looking like it will be worse than the first even with m's and other measures in place.





Disney Bobby said:


> That doesn't make sense.  How could it be worse if they have protects in place now?



What does this have to do with the discussion of Disney possibly increasing capacity?


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Obviously you need to do what you are comfortable with.
> 
> But I do question why you think you would be deserving of a refund on your AP if Disney (safely under whatever standards they are using) increases capacity to a point that you don't feel comfortable going? That would be your decision to not use your AP, not a decision made by Disney.
> 
> They aren't going to just start letting in throngs of people...


"Comfortable".


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> "Comfortable".



Feel free to choose any word you'd like:

Similar and opposite words
comfortable
_adjective_

cozy snug warm pleasant enjoyable agreeable congenial plush well furnished sheltered secure safe restful
home-like homely comfy snuggly




From Oxford Languages


----------



## anthony2k7

tlmadden73 said:


> The good news is the pandemic is no longer an epidemic (cases are not sharply rising in most places, especially Florida).


That simply isn't true.


----------



## Pyotr

LSUmiss said:


> So does this mean that OC or any county can’t have a mask mandate even if they want to?



They can have one, just can’t enforce any kind of penalty for disobeying it.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Yup.
> 
> Vaccine steers us back to normal.


Hopefully. Eventually.


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> Didn't an executive from Disney make a public statement recently that the current WDW are pretty much what it's going to look like until there's a widespread vaccine?



Not an Exec, this was the closest thing I found:

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...ine-to-exist-to-return-to-regular-operations/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I read that. It's disappointing to say the least.
> 
> We arrive 4/28 - 5/7 and I'm starting to think it won't be open. Which sucks and quite frankly is kind of annoying if it still isn't open by then.



we just booked a place for a stay 3/21 - 4/3 - we haven't gotten tickets or anything yet and not sure what we will do (or even if we will go - it is 100% refundable up to 24 hours prior) - but definitely will be watching Rat opening.  If it is open that could push us to get WDW tickets otherwise we may do Universal (only other thing new since our last trip in MMRR, not sure that is enough)


----------



## anthony2k7

Disney Bobby said:


> That doesn't make sense.  How could it be worse if they have protects in place now?


No idea. But it seems to be happening.

The fact that many countries went into a full hard lockdown first time, but this time trying to keep everything open just with m's and a few other minor measures in public spaces is definitely part of it though.

Uk gov seems to think if they ban people visiting other peoples homes (so no seeing friends and family) then they can keep the economy running. So you cant go see parents at their home, but can go to pubs with hundreds of others.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So does this mean that OC or any county can’t have a mask mandate even if they want to?


From what I've read it just means they can't fine or jail people for not wearing them.  Private businesses can still deny entry if they want.  The discrimination line might be even finer now though.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Most risky situation, now with no mitigation at all. Ridiculous.


I was waiting for this.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> we just booked a place for a stay 3/21 - 4/3 - we haven't gotten tickets or anything yet and not sure what we will do (or even if we will go - it is 100% refundable up to 24 hours prior) - but definitely will be watching Rat opening.  If it is open that could push us to get WDW tickets otherwise we may do Universal (only other thing new since our last trip in MMRR, not sure that is enough)



Luckily we have so much we haven't seen yet:

Galaxy's Edge
Toy Story Land
Railway
Never rode Frozen yet
I even missed FOP because I was sick last time!

So we still have a lot to see, even though I'm most looking forward to RAT!


----------



## Sarahslay

twinmom13 said:


> They keep running buses until everyone is out of the park.  They stop the monorail, so you would probably have to walk from CR to MK, and you would be running the risk that everyone with an after hour reservation is already done and gone by the time you get there, in which case there would not be buses.


Well, I would never ride the monorail from CR to MK, that takes a


Moliphino said:


> And will the security checkpoint on the walkway between CR and MK even be open?


That was something I thought about a little while after asking my initial question, would the walkway even be open? I'm probably just going to drive and just have one drink at the beginning of the meal (or make DH drive lol)


----------



## TwoMisfits

sullivan.kscott said:


> Capacity/offerings and CM work status are intertwined.
> *Many CM are still furloughed.* It is their contribution to the experience that makes WDW a truly magical place. The overwhelming majority take great pride in making memories for generations. Even through masks and face shields, their pride in what they do shines.
> If WDW is able to increase capacity and offerings safely, and thereby bring an increased number of CM back to work, we will all be better for it.



Actually, I think this fact is the key to how fast Disney reopens offerings and increases capacity...

Originally, everyone expected a late summer/early fall Covid bill to help employers for the next 6 months of keeping their employees home (since the March one helped the 1st 6 months).  And as of now, that expectation has 100% changed, since no one in office in any party seems particularly motivated to do so (that's not a statement on "should they do it...it's a statement of what is").  So, employers can no longer keep employees on the unemployment system to carry, since they are now 6 months+ on the unemployment system and running out of benefits, so companies will start to lose those employees permanently if they don't bring them back.

To bring them back, Disney needs more customers...to get more customers, they need to keep increasing capacity and the pleasantness/completeness of the experience...


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Luckily we have so much we haven't seen yet:
> 
> Galaxy's Edge
> Toy Story Land
> Railway
> Never rode Frozen yet
> I even missed FOP because I was sick last time!
> 
> So we still have a lot to see, even though I'm most looking forward to RAT!



I still think you a decent shot at Fireworks (and Harmonious) by then too.


----------



## Eeyore daily

anthony2k7 said:


> In the uk we were urged to get back to normal just over a month ago. Gov even paid basically half our restaurant bills to encourage us all to go out and eat out as well as return to offices. Now we have higher daily cases than 1st wave and measures in place basically amounting to another lockdown.


I have family in Bolton and all I've seen is how their numbers are climbing. It's scary!  My rational side wants to say Disney won't throw caution to the wind and immediately increase capacity thanks to DeSantis but the anxious part of it is not knowing *what* *will *happen.


----------



## JimYvette

Vaccine will help but people will still get it just like people still get the flu.

Viruses spread. This one will continue to spread....you can’t stop it but you can try to “flatten the curve” of those who are exposed and thereby lowering the number of those who get very sick or die. If cases continue to go up but it is proven that hospitalizations and deaths go down then you move on.


----------



## Weedy




----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Sorry, but did WDW outline their specifics for you that you can prove they would not be following their reopening plan? Did they say they would never increase capacity?
> 
> Again, no one should go anywhere they aren't comfortable with, but if Disney decides (and who knows if they will) to start increasing capacity in a manner they feel is safe, it's no one's choice but your own not to go. I don't think you should get a refund, but luckily my opinion doesn't matter.


I don't buy this line of reasoning.  I think it's totally fair to ask for a refund in this situation.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> I don't buy this line of reasoning.  I think it's totally fair to ask for a refund in this situation.



I disagree with you.

But like I said, it doesn't matter.  

Oh, but I agree she can ask, I just don't think she should get one.


----------



## Farro

Pressure, pushing down on me...

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mmerce-asking-governor-to-reopen-theme-parks/


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eric Smith said:


> I don't buy this line of reasoning.  I think it's totally fair to ask for a refund in this situation.


Totally fair, but also totally fair to have the answer be no.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Tigger's ally said:


> We have a December trip as well.  I do think they will raise crowd levels some because of the holiday season.  As long as they keep the mask mandate and open more hotels to spread people out, same for restaurants, and park rides and shows.  Then we will still go.  I can't blame Disney at all if they did start raising crowd levels.


The governor put an end to fines imposed on people not wearing masks ultimately this will equate to people not wearing them. However, Disney could still refuse entry to those who won't comply. Who knows if this will cause an increase in crowds because some people will be afraid to go even with increased capacity offered.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> In the uk we were urged to get back to normal just over a month ago. Gov even paid basically half our restaurant bills to encourage us all to go out and eat out as well as return to offices. Now we have higher daily cases than 1st wave and measures in place basically amounting to another lockdown.


As off-topic as it may be, how is the situation in the UK? I know numbers are rising, but what is the situation with hospitalizations?  I’m sure I could do a simple search, but first hand accounts are more interesting to me.

 The only reason I ask, I haven’t seen it mentioned whether or not there is a new “critical mass” in hospitalizations, and subsequently deaths, in Europe as a whole.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> Pressure, pushing down on me...
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mmerce-asking-governor-to-reopen-theme-parks/


The best part of that commercial has to be showing them vacuuming the Riviera Resort.  Who knew that was in California


----------



## anthony2k7

sullivan.kscott said:


> As off-topic as it may be, how is the situation in the UK? I know numbers are rising, but what is the situation with hospitalizations?  I’m sure I could do a simple search, but first hand accounts are more interesting to me.
> 
> The only reason I ask, I haven’t seen it mentioned whether or not there is a new “critical mass” in hospitalizations, and subsequently deaths, in Europe as a whole.


Hospitizations and deaths are just starting to creap up. It'll be another couple of weeks before those numbers go up considerably though I think as case numbers only really shot up in the last couple of weeks.

The biggest issue right now is that we're big into "localised" restrictions now so there are various towns and cities with their own restrictions. No one really has a clue what rules apply where.


----------



## midnight star

Eeyore daily said:


> The best part of that commercial has to be showing them vacuuming the Riviera Resort.  Who knew that was in California


Shhhh What Newsom doesn’t know won’t hurt him  lol


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Hospitizations and deaths are just starting to creap up. It'll be another couple of weeks before those numbers go up considerably though I think as case numbers only really shot up in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> The biggest issue right now is that we're big into "localised" restrictions now so there are various towns and cities with their own restrictions. No one really has a clue what rules apply where.


Sounds like what I’ve been facing in my home state since we started rolling back our stay at home. We’re finally actually getting to the crest of a wave, and our hospitalizations have never been higher where I work or in our other major health care facility just down the street from us.


----------



## mercuryvenus

Came here to say that if Disney capitulates to DeSantis and opens back up at full capacity, we’re cancelling our January trip and I would lose a ton of respect for Disney. It’s an incredibly irresponsible move. I hope they stay firm on doing things carefully and safely.


----------



## ArielRae

Farro said:


> Pressure, pushing down on me...
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...mmerce-asking-governor-to-reopen-theme-parks/





Eeyore daily said:


> The best part of that commercial has to be showing them vacuuming the Riviera Resort.  Who knew that was in California



I saw Casey’s from MK, Everest from AK, and the African outpost from EP in that video. I don’t think any of that is in California.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

ArielRae said:


> I saw Casey’s from MK, Everest from AK, and the African outpost from EP in that video. I don’t think any of that is in California.


It’s almost like they’re saying “We can’t even film here!  Even the work of camera and voiceover crews must be outsourced to evil FL!  Help us out, gubnuh, let us safely work like our east coast cousins have safely done for 2.5 months!”


----------



## Eeyore daily

ArielRae said:


> I saw Casey’s from MK, Everest from AK, and the African outpost from EP in that video. I don’t think any of that is in California.


Yeah I saw those too! I just thought it was funny because of all places to film that's what was included.  I can understand the parks though


----------



## umichigan10

Echoing what others have said, I highly doubt Disney is just going to throw everything back open and act like things are normal again. I suspect they may start creeping up capacity numbers a bit, and if shows do end up reopening it should help alleviate crowds.

I unfortunately think this will lead to another big jump in cases for Florida as a whole, and who knows how that’ll impact operations if at all. It’s almost like the government there didn’t learn their lesson about easing things back the first time....


----------



## Mit88

mercuryvenus said:


> Came here to say that if Disney capitulates to DeSantis and opens back up at full capacity, we’re cancelling our January trip and I would lose a ton of respect for Disney. It’s an incredibly irresponsible move. I hope they stay firm on doing things carefully and safely.



1. Disney makes their own guidelines when it comes to keeping things at a slower pace, these announcements do nothing to impact what Disney decides. Will they provide more for the guest experience that was thought to be much further out? Maybe, but doubtful. But they’ve also already been increasing capacity without anyone knowing.

2. Even if by the off chance they say they’re open and available to full capacity, it doesnt mean more people will come. The opposite affect would likely happen. More people are going to Disney because they’re taking these precautions seriously and not allowing it to get to a point of overwhelming.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## anthony2k7

umichigan10 said:


> I unfortunately think this will lead to another big jump in cases for Florida as a whole, and who knows how that’ll impact operations if at all. It’s almost like the government there didn’t learn their lesson about easing things back the first time....


Its like he's saying 10,000 cases a day wasn't good enough FL, let's aim for 50,000 on the next wave!


----------



## andyman8

I just want to remind everyone that even though the parks are "sold out" for tomorrow, I can still go to DisneyWorld.com and get a room for the weekend at all of the open "cash-side" hotels and many of the DVC properties (at the moment, many DVC members have a huge incentive to visit before Nov. 30). That should tell you a lot about how the parks are being filled: moving resort slots over to AP holder slots. Does that mean they haven't tinkered with capacity at all? Not necessarily, but they're still not getting the out-of-town numbers they want to sustain WDW evenly throughout the week (especially at the hotels).


----------



## jlwhitney

umichigan10 said:


> Echoing what others have said, I highly doubt Disney is just going to throw everything back open and act like things are normal again. I suspect they may start creeping up capacity numbers a bit, and if shows do end up reopening it should help alleviate crowds.
> 
> I unfortunately think this will lead to another big jump in cases for Florida as a whole, and who knows how that’ll impact operations if at all. It’s almost like the government there didn’t learn their lesson about easing things back the first time....



Did you see the crowds everywhere over labor weekend? We are basically three weeks from it and barely a blip of an increase in florida (and for like 2-3 days) nothing like from the 4th and summer in general.


----------



## KBoopaloo

andyman8 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that even though the parks are "sold out" for tomorrow, I can still go to DisneyWorld.com and get a room for the weekend at all of the open "cash-side" hotels and many of the DVC properties (at the moment, many DVC members have a huge incentive to visit before Nov. 30). That should tell you a lot about how the parks are being filled: moving resort slots over to AP holder slots. Does that mean they haven't tinkered with capacity at all? Not necessarily, but they're still not getting the out-of-town numbers they want to sustain WDW evenly throughout the week (especially at the hotels).


There is lots of DVC availability too. I could book something for 9/26-9/30 at any DVC resort other than GF, BC, Riviera, BLT and Kidani and even most of those have availability for at least a couple of the nights in that window just not the full time. I play around with the DVC planner all the time because planning potential Disney trips has always been a favorite pastime and have been consistently surprised by how much DVC availability is out there even as lots of members must be holding onto unused, expiring soonish points from the closure.


----------



## Ricker182

It looks like they've expanded hours again for all the parks over the next few weekends.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


>



Mandated but not enforceable. That should go over well.


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> Mandated but not enforceable. That should go over well.



Disney is private property. They can enforce however they’d like. Saying “What are you gonna do about it?” While on Disney property would only end poorly for one side


----------



## Spridell

Pyotr said:


> Mandated but not enforceable. That should go over well.



Really none of this EO applies to Disney World.

They are private property they can do what they want.


----------



## Spridell

Mit88 said:


> Disney is private property. They can enforce however they’d like. Saying “What are you gonna do about it?” While on Disney property would only end poorly for one side


LOL jinx


----------



## BL82

JimYvette said:


> Vaccine will help but people will still get it just like people still get the flu.
> 
> Viruses spread. This one will continue to spread....you can’t stop it but you can try to “flatten the curve” of those who are exposed and thereby lowering the number of those who get very sick or die. If cases continue to go up but it is proven that hospitalizations and deaths go down then you move on.



 This I agree with 100%...this will be just another season like the flu. You have to move on just like you mentioned. We have a flu vaccine and yet it still exists. You learn to manage with it and still live your life.


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> Disney is private property. They can enforce however they’d like. Saying “What are you gonna do about it?” While on Disney property would only end poorly for one side



That’s not my point. Of course Disney can restrict whatever they want. They can trespass people for not following the rules. My comment was directed to the Mayor. He’s in for a rude awakening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spridell said:


> Really none of this EO applies to Disney World.
> 
> They are private property they can do what they want.



This feels like the hanging on every word coming out of the FL state government that happened before we had an opening date, in that none of it really matters cause Disney is gonna do Disney no matter what the state is doing. I think if rules and guidelines from the state prevent that they’ll be “magically” changed or exempt anyways.


----------



## Joe in VA

The EO forces nothing on businesses. It allows businesses to make decisions for themselves. At some point the government cannot indefinitely force businesses to operate at 50% capacity or less with no end in sight. Most businesses will do things the right way, but at some point we have to let people and businesses have freedom. If we really wanted to make sure everyone was safe the government could mandate what we eat, lord knows fast food kills a lot more people than covid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Joe in VA said:


> The EO forces nothing on businesses. It allows businesses to make decisions for themselves. At some point the government cannot indefinitely force businesses to operate at 50% capacity or less with no end in sight. Most businesses will do things the right way, but at some point we have to let people and businesses have freedom. If we really wanted to make sure everyone was safe the government could mandate what we eat, lord knows fast food kills a lot more people than covid.



Now calories are contagious?? Crap.


----------



## Joe in VA

Children don't get to decide what to eat, so their parents decisions can certainly kill them when it comes to nutrition. 

It's a slippery slope, because every time you drive a car you are risking killing passengers, pedestrians, etc and tens of thousands die of the flu every year but we are all comfortable with that risk.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Joe in VA said:


> Children don't get to decide what to eat, so their parents decisions can certainly kill them when it comes to nutrition.
> 
> It's a slippery slope, because every time you drive a car you are risking killing passengers, pedestrians, etc and tens of thousands die of the flu every year but we are all comfortable with that risk.



Well huh, you’d think eliminating all the laws and regulations surrounding driving vehicles and keeping people safe would have made bigger headlines. Weird.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Joe in VA said:


> Children don't get to decide what to eat, so their parents decisions can certainly kill them when it comes to nutrition.
> 
> It's a slippery slope, because every time you drive a car you are risking killing passengers, pedestrians, etc and tens of thousands die of the flu every year but we are all comfortable with that risk.



Did we just go back in time 6 months? How is this kind of argument still being made?


----------



## andyman8

MK open until 8pm on October 9th for the first time since the reopening.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Did we just go back in time 6 months? How is this kind of argument still being made?



People are ramping it up where I am because we are finally FINALLY getting a mask mandate, rolled back gatherings, etc.

I don’t get it, I really don’t. If you (general) want to keep doing your thing in public you need to be willing to do your part to make it as safe as it reasonably can. The world can’t operate solely with people who aren’t “scared” while everyone else stays at home. Disney can’t stay open without healthy CMs who feel safe going to work every day. Flattening the curve means keeping it the way, not endless cycles of opening and closing when things get bad regarding hospitals.

I miss that little blip in the spring when we all watched Tiger King and were in this together, lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneytrippin' said:


> The governor put an end to fines imposed on people not wearing masks ultimately this will equate to people not wearing them. However, Disney could still refuse entry to those who won't comply. Who knows if this will cause an increase in crowds because some people will be afraid to go even with increased capacity offered.


I kind of think we will see them being required but more & more not enforced as much.


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that even though the parks are "sold out" for tomorrow, I can still go to DisneyWorld.com and get a room for the weekend at all of the open "cash-side" hotels and many of the DVC properties (at the moment, many DVC members have a huge incentive to visit before Nov. 30). That should tell you a lot about how the parks are being filled: moving resort slots over to AP holder slots. Does that mean they haven't tinkered with capacity at all? Not necessarily, but they're still not getting the out-of-town numbers they want to sustain WDW evenly throughout the week (especially at the hotels).


Whats the incentive for DVC to visit before November 30? I"m DVC and don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## andyman8

chicagoshannon said:


> Whats the incentive for DVC to visit before November 30? I"m DVC and don't know what you're talking about.


Points expiring this year for several use years were extended until November 30. It's use them or lose them.


----------



## andyman8

Disney still seems to be sticking with the staggered opens/closes during busier periods. You'll notice that while MK's hours were extended by two hours (until 8pm) for Columbus Day Weekend, DHS's stayed put at 7pm.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Did we just go back in time 6 months? How is this kind of argument still being made?


Also that discussion doesn’t really belong in this thread...


----------



## Jennasis

Shoott.  We have a trip to SWO/DC in early December.  Having just stayed for a week in Kissimmee in August we felt very safe with the precautions and restaurants spacing things out.  Now, I am not sure at all I will feel good about visiting SW with people wearing no masks, or dining at restaurants with people breathing down my neck.  May need to reconsider.  How on EARTH did he think this was a good idea to throw everything open like this??


----------



## chicagoshannon

andyman8 said:


> Points expiring this year for several use years were extended until November 30. It's use them or lose them.


ah gotcha.  I forgot about that (since it didn't apply to us).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jennasis said:


> Shoott.  We have a trip to SWO/DC in early December.  Having just stayed for a week in Kissimmee in August we felt very safe with the precautions and restaurants spacing things out.  Now, I am not sure at all I will feel good about visiting SW with people wearing no masks, or dining at restaurants with people breathing down my neck.  May need to reconsider.  How on EARTH did he think this was a good idea to throw everything open like this??



?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Jennasis said:


> Shoott.  We have a trip to SWO/DC in early December.  Having just stayed for a week in Kissimmee in August we felt very safe with the precautions and restaurants spacing things out.  Now, I am not sure at all I will feel good about visiting SW with people wearing no masks, or dining at restaurants with people breathing down my neck.  May need to reconsider.  How on EARTH did he think this was a good idea to throw everything open like this??


It's up to the business.  Remember just because they CAN open up to full capacity doesn't mean they will.  Businesses need to get back to normal before more go out of business.  No theme park has come out yet and said they were removing any of their rules.  Also, if you stick with Sea World during the week you won't need to worry about crowds anyway.  It's just the weekends that are crazy.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Spridell said:


> Really none of this EO applies to Disney World.
> 
> They are private property they can do what they want.


It only applies to them in that any jump in central FL cases ( probably FL as a whole tbh) will still be blamed on Disney no matter what they do.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Its like he's saying 10,000 cases a day wasn't good enough FL, let's aim for 50,000 on the next wave!


Your enthusiasm is wonderful.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309625682423689216


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309625682423689216


Exactly what I thought they would say.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Every time I see someone post that they're canceling due to Covid I think Yes. Yes. You definitely should not go. Definitely wait until after my trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from Epcot and not gonna read 10 pages so sorry if this was already posted. Disney has stated in their internal site that they received the new guidelines and at this time are not making any changes to their procedures or safety operations
Lol and just 2 posts before this one I see someone linked already


----------



## Disneytrippin'

I believe attitudes will change in October. I think people will want to move forward. I also think Disneyland will open next month or at the least give an opening date. Just putting it out there.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Disneytrippin' said:


> I believe attitudes will change in October. I think people will want to move forward. I also think Disneyland will open next month or at the least give an opening date. Just putting it out there.



The "turn on a dime" in college football has shown that even "100% decided decisions" are open to be changed within weeks...so, who knows where October will be - I mean, if you count Halloween, that's still about 37-38 days away, and in 2020, that's a lifetime...


----------



## Eric Smith

Disneytrippin' said:


> I believe attitudes will change in October. I think people will want to move forward. I also think Disneyland will open next month or at the least give an opening date. Just putting it out there.


Yeah, vacation with a side of pneumonia, it sounds so magical!

You can’t just wish this situation away.  This is the reality we’re living in.  Take the basic precautions so we can have some sliver of normal life.


----------



## Weedy

My guess is Universal will be the first to start adding more people to their parks ... then Sea World. Disney will be last.


----------



## tlmadden73

Disneytrippin' said:


> I believe attitudes will change in October. I think people will want to move forward. I also think Disneyland will open next month or at the least give an opening date. Just putting it out there.


People have wanted to move forward for months. Attitudes are already changing .. a LOT of people would be back to normal if they were "allowed" to. I'd easily go back to work at my office but my company won't let me .. even when I'd be like one of 2-3 people there. 

In most cases, besides wearing masks when you go out, things ARE back to normal (from a going out and about standpoint) besides a few businesses not being able to be open yet (such as Disneyland in California, gyms, bars and movie theatres (in a lot of states), etc. Schools are going back to in-person learning in many states (if they weren't already) and football (at all levels) is starting up in one way or another (some with fans even!). 

Obviously the capacity and demand isn't there yet, but that will come back eventually too as more and more people venture out (which they are doing)



Weedy said:


> My guess is Universal will be the first to start adding more people to their parks ... then Sea World. Disney will be last.


My guess is they will also be the first park to drop the mask requirement as well (though I doubt ANYTIME soon) .. or at least only make it mandatory inside or in a queue.


----------



## New Mouse

Does everyone realize these parks are not regularly hitting exisiting capacity so increasing capacity would have 0 effect on anything except an odd weekend or holiday?


----------



## Noparking

The mask statement by the governor and what Disney sets are two different things. If Disney has a mandate they won’t drop it because the governor isn’t fining people. Masks aren’t leaving Disney anytime soon. Everything is going safely and they are operating. Why would they risk an outbreak in their park?? The governor can’t force Disney to not have masks at their park. The one thing Disney should do is make a statement that they will still be required because if not those anti virus people will take the governors word that they can get away with it and Disney will have a lot of issues with people.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Does everyone realize these parks are not regularly hitting exisiting capacity so increasing capacity would have 0 effect on anything except an odd weekend or holiday?



Exactly, so what difference does It make other than have the CMs in the mindset that crowds COULD get larger. Raising capacity would just be another step towards future preparedness. We’ve seen how things get a little dicey every time there’s been an influx of guests. This would just allow CMs to mentally prepare for the return of guests if/when that may be. It’s better to set the capacity a little higher periodically before the crowds are ready to come back rather than wait until the demand grows beyond their capability of controlling such crowds.


----------



## Mit88

Noparking said:


> The mask statement by the governor and what Disney sets are two different things. If Disney has a mandate they won’t drop it because the governor isn’t fining people. Masks aren’t leaving Disney anytime soon. Everything is going safely and they are operating. Why would they risk an outbreak in their park?? The governor can’t force Disney to not have masks at their park. *The one thing Disney should do is make a statement that they will still be required because if not those anti virus people will take the governors word that they can get away with it and Disney will have a lot of issues with people.*


----------



## PixarBall

Real question when did Florida and Desantis set a mandate about masks and fining people? I don’t remember them taking those measures.


----------



## yulilin3

Orange county is still under mandatory mask,  so there's that


----------



## Tinksbff

PixarBall said:


> Real question when did Florida and Desantis set a mandate about masks and fining people? I don’t remember them taking those measures.


DeSantis never issued a mask mandate. The mandates were issued by local governing bodies and applied to cities, like Miami, and about 1/3 of Florida’s counties, including Broward and Orange. Fines were determined and enforced by those governing bodies. Various lawsuits were filed arguing the constitutionality of the mandates. I think DeSantis is trying to avoid the lawsuits.  Thus, Orange County’s mask mandate stands but it cannot fine or penalize anyone not wearing a mask.  So we will still have to wear a mask at Disney.   DeSantis‘ Order didn’t change that.


----------



## DebbieB

PixarBall said:


> Real question when did Florida and Desantis set a mandate about masks and fining people? I don’t remember them taking those measures.



i believe some counties did.


----------



## PixarBall

Tinksbff said:


> DeSantis never issued a mask mandate. The mandates were issued by local governing bodies and applied to cities, like Miami, and about 1/3 of Florida’s counties, including Broward and Orange. Fines were determined and enforced by those governing bodies. Various lawsuits were filed arguing the constitutionality of the mandates. I think DeSantis is trying to avoid the lawsuits.  Thus, Orange County’s mask mandate stands but it cannot fine or penalize anyone not wearing a mask.  So we will still have to wear a mask at Disney.   DeSantis‘ Order didn’t change that.



Yeah I was wondering why this was even news then. He was never pro mask. Some people acting like this will change what happens in Disney which confused me. (Not just here but places like twitter) It’s just about the fines associated with them. DeSantis can’t make the mask mandates set by mayors or companies go away. Will be harder to enforce without fines but companies still have every right to refuse entry or remove someone. The only real news is the capacity one and for restaurants if they choose to.


----------



## Pyotr

PixarBall said:


> Yeah I was wondering why this was even news then. He was never pro mask. Some people acting like this will change what happens in Disney which confused me. (Not just here but places like twitter) It’s just about the fines associated with them. *DeSantis can’t make the mask mandates set by mayors or companies go away.* Will be harder to enforce without fines but companies still have every right to refuse entry or remove someone. The only real news is the capacity one and for restaurants if they choose to.



Yes he can. However, he chose to make them unenforceable instead.

It doesn’t matter. Disney requires them. If you don’t like it, don’t go (Like me).


----------



## PixarBall

Pyotr said:


> Yes he can. However, he chose to make them unenforceable instead.
> 
> It doesn’t matter. Disney requires them. If you don’t like it, don’t go (Like me).



he can’t not force Disney to allow guests in without masks if they do not want to do that. If Walmart doesn’t want anyone going in their stores without masks he can’t force them to take that away.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> I just want to remind everyone that even though the parks are "sold out" for tomorrow, I can still go to DisneyWorld.com and get a room for the weekend at all of the open "cash-side" hotels and many of the DVC properties (at the moment, many DVC members have a huge incentive to visit before Nov. 30). That should tell you a lot about how the parks are being filled: moving resort slots over to AP holder slots. Does that mean they haven't tinkered with capacity at all? Not necessarily, but they're still not getting the out-of-town numbers they want to sustain WDW evenly throughout the week (especially at the hotels).


Exactly. We’ve been able to book DVC points rooms for pretty much every trip we want to take for the rest of the year, and for rooms that are usually never available. Park availability isn’t important to us, as we use the little 1-2 night getaways to just relax at the resorts and maybe wander a park (like we did this week at AK). But yes, the buckets are mainly being filled by local APs on a weekend basis, not so much guests staying at the resorts. I have upcoming trips at BWV and BLT staying to rooms that I’ve never been able to reserve and I only booked them a week or so ago (not 11 months ago).


----------



## Pyotr

PixarBall said:


> he can’t not force Disney to allow guests in without masks if they do not want to do that.



You‘re missing the point. Disney is private property. They can enforce whatever rules they want.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tinksbff said:


> DeSantis never issued a mask mandate. The mandates were issued by local governing bodies and applied to cities, like Miami, and about 1/3 of Florida’s counties, including Broward and Orange. Fines were determined and enforced by those governing bodies. Various lawsuits were filed arguing the constitutionality of the mandates. I think DeSantis is trying to avoid the lawsuits.  Thus, Orange County’s mask mandate stands but it cannot fine or penalize anyone not wearing a mask.  So we will still have to wear a mask at Disney.   DeSantis‘ Order didn’t change that.



I do worry with the change and that you can no luck nger be fined that it will create more confrontations from anti-mask people (as Disney/the parks but just in regular areas as well - feel even more for the workers trying to enforce it)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> People have wanted to move forward for months. Attitudes are already changing .. a LOT of people would be back to normal if they were "allowed" to. I'd easily go back to work at my office but my company won't let me .. even when I'd be like one of 2-3 people there.
> 
> In most cases, besides wearing masks when you go out, things ARE back to normal (from a going out and about standpoint) besides a few businesses not being able to be open yet (such as Disneyland in California, gyms, bars and movie theatres (in a lot of states), etc. Schools are going back to in-person learning in many states (if they weren't already) and football (at all levels) is starting up in one way or another (some with fans even!).
> 
> Obviously the capacity and demand isn't there yet, but that will come back eventually too as more and more people venture out (which they are doing)
> 
> 
> My guess is they will also be the first park to drop the mask requirement as well (though I doubt ANYTIME soon) .. or at least only make it mandatory inside or in a queue.



I think it depends on your area - definitely doesn't feel anywhere near normal here.  We have been fully virtual for school (though attempting some hybrid here, though many people still keeping kids home), all our fall sports moved to spring (so no football here)

I mean, I guess there is a desire to get to normal but most people I know feel we are so far away from that being a reality it is more about adapting to a "new normal"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Oh, did want to add since I had mentioned in the past not seeing any Disney advertisements where I live that have started to see some of the holiday commercials so guess they even want us NYers


----------



## JK World

While I'm sure Disney will maintain the same policies for a while yet, the thought of people not being required to wear masks everywhere off property is very concerning and making me have major doubts about our November trip. I was just starting to feel optimistic, with Southwest keeping middle seats open through Nov 30. But now I am leaning towards canceling and just waiting for our 2021 trip (which I'll probably move up to April or May, June seems so far away).

Sad not to maintain our annual tradition of celebrating my son's  birthday at WDW, but there are more important things.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> Exactly, so what difference does It make other than have the CMs in the mindset that crowds COULD get larger. Raising capacity would just be another step towards future preparedness. We’ve seen how things get a little dicey every time there’s been an influx of guests. This would just allow CMs to mentally prepare for the return of guests if/when that may be. It’s better to set the capacity a little higher periodically before the crowds are ready to come back rather than wait until the demand grows beyond their capability of controlling such crowds.



What you said makes 0 sense.  Thats not how any of that works lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Orange county is still under mandatory mask,  so there's that


On paper. But in reality an unenforceable mandate is just a suggestion.


----------



## gottalovepluto

JK World said:


> While I'm sure Disney will maintain the same policies for a while yet, the thought of people not being required to wear masks everywhere off property is very concerning and making me have major doubts about our November trip. I was just starting to feel optimistic, with Southwest keeping middle seats open through Nov 30. But now I am leaning towards canceling and just waiting for our 2021 trip (which I'll probably move up to April or May, June seems so far away).
> 
> Sad not to maintain our annual tradition of celebrating my son's  birthday at WDW, but there are more important things.


We talked in my fam but we’ve decided our risk will be pretty much the same as we are staying in the Disney bubble this trip so I’m not too worried about everyone else’s mask mandates.


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> We talked in my fam but we’ve decided our risk will be pretty much the same as we are staying in the Disney bubble this trip so I’m not too worried about everyone else’s mask mandates.


Yeah the Disney bubble will still be safe. It’s just getting into it for people traveling from out of state.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> What you said makes 0 sense.  Thats not how any of that works lol



Actually it does. Whether or not Disney themselves implement it is irrelevant. Companies make future decisions based on future potential all the time. None of this matters since Disney wont tell anyone if/when they raise their capacity. Its very likely they already have, same with Universal


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> Well huh, you’d think eliminating all the laws and regulations surrounding driving vehicles and keeping people safe would have made bigger headlines. Weird.


Technically any of these COVID restrictions are not laws in the truest since,  just executive orders


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Wait so what about the m word at the MCO airport??


----------



## Pyotr

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Wait so what about the m word at the MCO airport??



You can be asked to leave or trespassed for not following the rules. The police just wouldn’t be able to issue you a fine for not wearing the M.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> On paper. But in reality an unenforceable mandate is just a suggestion.


Yep, and so even on disney property compliance will drop. Springs especially i bet.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah the Disney bubble will still be safe. It’s just getting into it for people traveling from out of state.


The disney bubble is fairly safe but there are areas with higher risk such as restaurants and bars with no masks. That's fine while the likelihood of guests with covid are low. The more people with it in those places though the much higher the risk gets for everyone else.


----------



## Disneyforus

On certain days, do you think fireworks will return?


----------



## yulilin3

Headed to DHS this afternoon, another sold out weekend, I'm interested to check out the crowds as I didn't go on Labor Day weekend. Streaming at 2:30pm if anyone is interested to watch


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep, and so even on disney property compliance will drop. Springs especially i bet.


I don’t because private property can kick your rear out. That’s always been Disney’s position, not having OC fine you. I expect more problems off site as the enforcement/decision to wear is now dependent on the establishment you visit.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

gottalovepluto said:


> No it is not. COVID is small enough it can travel through masks, the masks just bring the odds down you’ll spread it/catch it. Everything on that list brings the odds down, but that’s all it does is drop the odds. If you are not ok with getting COVID it is not the time to travel.


Masks also lesson the severity of covid infection if you do catch it-- less viral load.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t because private property can kick your rear out. That’s always been Disney’s position, not having OC fine you. I expect more problems off site as the enforcement/decision to wear is now dependent on the establishment you visit.



I do expect more people being embolden by this change and challenging things more - I am worried for the CMs having to (potentially) deal with this more


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do expect more people being embolden by this change and challenging things more - I am worried for the CMs having to (potentially) deal with this more



Weren't they open before the Florida Governor ever instituted any kind of mask mandate (did he ever)? Wasn't it only the counties that did on their own? And I thought the county Disney is in is still requiring the masks.
I know he eliminated the fines, but honestly, was that really a deterrent? 

Maybe we'll see a couple more yahoos, but I don't think people going to Disney are going to waste their money by being kicked out for not wearing a mask.


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> Maybe we'll see a couple more yahoos, but I don't think people going to Disney are going to waste their money by being kicked out for not wearing a mask.



This right here.

You have to be a complete fool to defy Disney on this.  This will not end well for you. 

To answer your other questions:
- was NEVER statewide mandate was done by local counties
- From what I have read here in FL, ONLY Broward and Dade counties actually fined people for not wearing and it was only a handful of people in the last 4 months.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney still has not found a proper balance of AP/ticket/resort guests... Thanksgiving week has AP availability in all parks for M-Thur and yet Resort & Ticket guests are blocked from DHS.

While that might make APs happy- that’s absolutely no good for Disney’s desire to sell hotel rooms for the holiday week...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney still has not found a proper balance of AP/ticket/resort guests... Thanksgiving week has AP availability in all parks for M-Thur and yet Resort & Ticket guests are blocked from DHS.
> 
> While that might make APs happy- that’s absolutely no good for Disney’s desire to sell hotel rooms for the holiday week...



Right, but with APs only able to hold 3 days at a time, what local AP is going to book the end of November right now? They have to keep availability for them as it gets closer.


----------



## Vern60

I'm curious how or if this will affect seating at or around restaurants. I honestly don't know if this has been a problem but it would be nice to know there is a possibility of snagging a table to eat at once you pick up your mobile order.


----------



## skeeter31

Disneyforus said:


> On certain days, do you think fireworks will return?


Not for the foreseeable future. I don’t see fireworks returning until next year.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Not for the foreseeable future. I don’t see fireworks returning until next year.


The lack of fireworks is purely a money saving move,  imo. SW did fireworks safely,  all they need is to place social distance markers,  people were very respectful of this at SW


----------



## chicagoshannon

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Wait so what about the m word at the MCO airport??


From what I personally saw last week no one at the airport is enforcing masks until you get onto the plane.  So it will be the same.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Weren't they open before the Florida Governor ever instituted any kind of mask mandate (did he ever)? Wasn't it only the counties that did on their own? And I thought the county Disney is in is still requiring the masks.
> I know he eliminated the fines, but honestly, was that really a deterrent?
> 
> Maybe we'll see a couple more yahoos, but I don't think people going to Disney are going to waste their money by being kicked out for not wearing a mask.


Disney wont be kicking people out for wearing chin straps and saying "oh sorry I forgot!" if a CM challenges them. There will slowly be more people "forget"


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Disney wont be kicking people out for wearing chin straps and saying "oh sorry I forgot!" if a CM challenges them. There will slowly be more people "forget"



People shouldn't be kicked out just for that. They should be kicked out if they are reminded and refuse to comply.

If cases start to rise again in Florida, Disney will be affected. Nothing we can do!


----------



## jlwhitney

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Masks also lesson the severity of covid infection if you do catch it-- less viral load.



this is only partially true because they can replicate once inside you if considerable conditions (ie weaker immune system).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disneytrippin' said:


> I believe attitudes will change in October. I think people will want to move forward. I also think Disneyland will open next month or at the least give an opening date. Just putting it out there.


Why would they change? Of course we all want to move forward but this isn’t just rebuilding after a hurricane, the virus is still active with half of the states heading in the wrong direction. With cold/flu season coming we need to double down on masks, not look to ease restrictions or get over it.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> People shouldn't be kicked out just for that. They should be kicked out if they are reminded and refuse to comply.
> 
> If cases start to rise again in Florida, Disney will be affected. Nothing we can do!


What happened yesterday in Florida doesn't help Disney at all.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Why would they change? Of course we all want to move forward but this isn’t just rebuilding after a hurricane, the virus is still active with half of the states heading in the wrong direction. With cold/flu season coming we need to double down on masks, not look to ease restrictions or get over it.



And I certainly hope EVERYONE  gets their flu vaccine , if you haven't already.

Very important to help keep hospitalizations down.

I got mine right before a Disney trip in 2017. Waited too long and it was too soon before trip to be effective. We got the worst flu of our lives from that trip.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> What happened yesterday in Florida doesn't help Disney at all.




Yes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> The lack of fireworks is purely a money saving move,  imo. SW did fireworks safely,  all they need is to place social distance markers,  people were very respectful of this at SW



At least at EPCOT they definitely could as room to spread out

Less confident about like MK where having a view of the projections is important ... At least thinking of HAE - maybe they could bring back Wishes or do something new/different that is designed for spreading out


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least at EPCOT they definitely could as room to spread out
> 
> Less confident about like MK where having a view of the projections is important ... At least thinking of HAE - maybe they could bring back Wishes or do something new/different that is designed for spreading out


they could totally do HEA without the projections, I have seen the show from the Poly beach and you really don't miss much without the projections, in fact HEA


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> At least at EPCOT they definitely could as room to spread out
> 
> Less confident about like MK where having a view of the projections is important ... At least thinking of HAE - maybe they could bring back Wishes or do something new/different that is designed for spreading out



They could just do fireworks and forget the projections for a while.

Then they can have a superfantabulous 50th blowout projection show!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Ran into an interesting FWP that’s giving me insight into growing WDW demand. We realized this week we had airline points expiring (today in fact), and with our anniversary + my birthday coming up we set out to plan a quick, safe getaway. So we searched high and low, local and other side of the country. Local everything was sold out as people are staying close, other side of the country (like San Fran where we got married, or Portland where I wanted to go) is dealing with some heavy issues (fires, marches) so we ruled that out. Maybe NYC even though we just did that last year? No longer has affordable flight options due to airlines cutting routes. Chicago? We’re going there in late October. Austin, NOLA, Maine, Charleston, even places like the Dakotas or WY all either had closures leaving not much to do in the area, extremely long flights because of new layovers, or high flight costs as airlines work to make money where we can.

We slowly ruled out all these options but realized Orlando flights were still accessible and that WDW was one of the few places with plenty of dining and resorts options. And having been down there in early August and returning home with negative COVID results we knew it was safe. We appreciate the mask mandate and many places still aren’t doing that. 

So, we’re heading down in two weeks for a two night resort stay to relax and eat and enjoy some much needed alone time and break from the kid time. Not because we need a Disney fix, in fact I’d love for travel to be open and go somewhere new, but because it was the only reasonable option available to us right now with good resorts and bonus free transportation. Have you seen rental car prices these days?!

Wonder how many other families or couples are feeling the same way? Looking at it this way helped me realize WDW is already so far ahead of the travel curve.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> And I certainly hope EVERYONE  gets their flu vaccine , if you haven't already.
> 
> Very important to help keep hospitalizations down.
> 
> I got mine right before a Disney trip in 2017. Waited too long and it was too soon before trip to be effective. We got the worst flu of our lives from that trip.



Yes, get the flu shot if you are able! While we can sit here and think about how amazing it would be if a vaccine could put an end to the pandemic, in the meantime there is a vaccine available that can assist in stopping the flu from contributing to the problem.

I’m sorry if this is too OT, but I think it’s such an important reminder especially this year.


----------



## andyman8

Vern60 said:


> I'm curious how or if this will affect seating at or around restaurants. I honestly don't know if this has been a problem but it would be nice to know there is a possibility of snagging a table to eat at once you pick up your mobile order.


I have Mobile Ordered at many QS locations since the reopening and have never at any point had a problem finding a table. Mobile Order acts as a “filter” to keep only a certain amount of people in the restaurant at any given time. QS dining has been an area where Disney has really found a way to do something I thought was impossible: manage and space crowds at Cosmic Ray’s (which I’ll remind you is the second busiest QS restaurant in the world).


----------



## mouselovenfamily

Farro said:


> People shouldn't be kicked out just for that. They should be kicked out if they are reminded and refuse to comply.
> 
> If cases start to rise again in Florida, Disney will be affected. Nothing we can do!



We were there last weak and saw a cast member ask a family to put their masks on. They completely ignored her and continued to walk away. Absolutely nothing happened and she went the opposite direction. Not sure how they will handle this if things like this continue to happen.


----------



## Farro

mouselovenfamily said:


> We were there last weak and saw a cast member as a family to put their masks on. They completely ignored her and continued to walk away. Absolutely nothing happened and she went the opposite direction. Not sure how they will handle this if things like this continue to happen.



Well then they already have this problem.


----------



## mouselovenfamily

andyman8 said:


> I have Mobile Ordered at many QS locations since the reopening and have never at any point had a problem finding a table. Mobile Order acts as a “filter” to keep only a certain amount of people in the restaurant at any given time. QS dining has been an area where Disney has really found a way to do something I thought was impossible: manage and space crowds at Cosmic Ray’s (which I’ll remind you is the second busiest QS restaurant in the world).



When we were there last week we loved the way cosmic rays was managed! It was so nice to be able to go in and actually find a seat when you had your food. I even stopped to senior cast member and told them how much I appreciated that system and I hope it's something they continue to implement.


----------



## yulilin3

mouselovenfamily said:


> We were there last weak and saw a cast member as a family to put their masks on. They completely ignored her and continued to walk away. Absolutely nothing happened and she went the opposite direction. Not sure how they will handle this if things like this continue to happen.





Farro said:


> Well then they already have this problem.


In general CM/TM and Ambassadors are told to ask the guests to put their masks on or properly put them over their nose, if the guests just moves away and doesn't do it we can scan the area for a security person and escalate the situation, if none s available we are told to move along with our tasks and not engage in confrontation.
The cases that we've seen on blogs/news is because the guest gets very vocal and starts disturbing the peace, that's how that case escalated so quickly
Having worked for only 2 weeks in park I can tell you that it's extremely frustrating and it feels like a lost battle when you approach an adult, who knows they're supposed to be wearing them, ask them, you leave, turn around and see they are not doing it. I have gone up and down stadium steps to tell the same people to do so...come to think about it, it feels like telling the same people on forums to not get off topic, they apologize and then do it again and again  (couldn't resist)


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> In general CM/TM and Ambassadors are told to ask the guests to put their masks on or properly put them over their nose, if the guests just moves away and doesn't do it we can scan the area for a security person and escalate the situation, if none s available we are told to move along with our tasks and not engage in confrontation.
> The cases that we've seen on blogs/news is because the guest gets very vocal and starts disturbing the peace, that's how that case escalated so quickly
> Having worked for only 2 weeks in park I can tell you that it's extremely frustrating and it feels like a lost battle when you approach an adult, who knows they're supposed to be wearing them, ask them, you leave, turn around and see they are not doing it. I have gone up and down stadium steps to tell the same people to do so...come to think about it, it feels like telling the same people on forums to not get off topic, they apologize and then do it again and again  (couldn't resist)


First of all, I agree (though looking back at parts of this thread from months ago, it doesn’t surprise me unfortunately).

Second of all, congrats!! I’m so happy you’re working in the parks!


----------



## SMRT-1

Unfortunately, there seem to be a lot of misinformed people who don't understand how private property works, so I can see the parks having to deal with more people being confrontational now because they mistakenly believe that the new orders mean, "The governor said you can't make me wear a mask."


----------



## Farro

SMRT-1 said:


> Unfortunately, there seem to be a lot of misinformed people who don't understand how private property works, so I can see the parks having to deal with more people being confrontational now because they mistakenly believe that the new orders mean, "The governor said you can't make me wear a mask."



Yes, I can see this being an issue with locals.

But honestly out in the non-social media Disney world, I don't think as many people are paying attention to what the Florida Governor says as we are. If I didn't read here, I wouldn't have even known it happened.
There is a MAJOR news story right now that can have ramifications for Americans for decades to come that is taking up the headlines (as it should) and more people are focused on that at the moment.

All that to say, I still think people traveling to WDW aren't going to be a problem because they know Disney requires masks. But locals might be.


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> I have Mobile Ordered at many QS locations since the reopening and have never at any point had a problem finding a table. Mobile Order acts as a “filter” to keep only a certain amount of people in the restaurant at any given time. QS dining has been an area where Disney has really found a way to do something I thought was impossible: manage and space crowds at Cosmic Ray’s (which I’ll remind you is the second busiest QS restaurant in the world).


Though we'll be there during Christmas week so I'm expecting it to be relatively busy  Sure appreciate the info though.


----------



## coolbrook

andyman8 said:


> I have Mobile Ordered at many QS locations since the reopening and have never at any point had a problem finding a table. Mobile Order acts as a “filter” to keep only a certain amount of people in the restaurant at any given time. QS dining has been an area where Disney has really found a way to do something I thought was impossible: manage and space crowds at Cosmic Ray’s (which I’ll remind you is the second busiest QS restaurant in the world).


My CM daughter works at a quick service restaurant in a Disney Park.  Adding the time slot to the mobile orders is her favorite change.  It keeps the kitchens from getting behind and makes the whole operation run more smoothly.  Just remember to make your order early and choose your preferred time slot like Yullin recommended, otherwise if you order at the last minute you may be standing around outside waiting for your time slot.


----------



## Marthasor

Jrb1979 said:


> What happened yesterday in Florida doesn't help Disney at all.



From my own personal perspective, I completely agree with this.  My state still has FL on its quarantine list and I look at the numbers every day as we have trips planned for Nov. and Dec.  I was beginning to become hopeful, but after the announcement yesterday, I am not optimistic that FL's numbers will go down enough for it to be taken off our state list by late fall/winter now.  It's so ironic.  FL is on our state list, but WDW is open.  CA is off our state list, but DL is closed.  Ugh.  I'll just keep watching the numbers and hope for the best for all of us.


----------



## Farro

Marthasor said:


> From my own personal perspective, I completely agree with this.  My state still has FL on its quarantine list and I look at the numbers every day as we have trips planned for Nov. and Dec.  I was beginning to become hopeful, but after the announcement yesterday, I am not optimistic that FL's numbers will go down enough for it to be taken off our state list by late fall/winter now.  It's so ironic.  FL is on our state list, but WDW is open.  CA is off our state list, but DL is closed.  Ugh.  I'll just keep watching the numbers and hope for the best for all of us.



I mean you never know - maybe majority of Floridians will ignore what the Gov said and still wear their masks. There's always hope!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

As a local myself, I don’t see too much changing at WDW or the immediate area in regards to mask wearing.  Being out and about today there wasn’t any place I saw that people weren’t wearing a mask.  I have never heard of anyone actually being fined for not wearing a mask either.  People who avoided wearing them sill won’t wear them. But the majority still take this seriously.  CM’s were told awhile back not to expect the masks to go away anytime soon and I don’t see that changing.  Disney aims to provide a safe environment for their guests.  I’m more concerned at allowing bars, gyms and restaurants open at full capacity.  But again, many have been to the bars that helped to start the second wave.  Doubt Disney will throw open their restaurants at full capacity.  That’s just too risky.  As far as park capacity, I believe Disney has already raised it without broadcasting it.  While out today I did notice lots of out of state tags. (Alabama, Texas, Virginia, etc).  Obviously not as many as usual but the parks are not just locals.  Of course, these are just my opinions.


----------



## Farro

Kringla Bakeri is now open!!!


----------



## sara_s

andyman8 said:


> Second of all, congrats!! I’m so happy you’re working in the parks!


Yes! Just coming here to say that @yulilin3 - haven't been on in a week or so but CONGRATS!


----------



## sara_s

hereforthechurros said:


> Wonder how many other families or couples are feeling the same way? Looking at it this way helped me realize WDW is already so far ahead of the travel curve.


We're local (S. Fla) so can't weigh in on the flight aspect but absolutely in terms of needing a break and Disney is honestly the best option right now. I'm a worrier by nature and didn't know what to expect in going but honestly we felt safe the entire time. Any discomfort was easily fixed by avoidance (i.e. not going in stores that looked busy).



TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> As a local myself, I don’t see too much changing at WDW or the immediate area in regards to mask wearing.  Being out and about today there wasn’t any place I saw that people weren’t wearing a mask.  I have never heard of anyone actually being fined for not wearing a mask either.  People who avoided wearing them sill won’t wear them. But the majority still take this seriously.


Agree. I hope people don't start slipping seeing as how it seems like we just got into the groove of it. I know we won't and honestly, as much as I like supporting local businesses and restaurants, I won't stay and "suck it up" if the business doesn't require masks on patrons. We get the choice to spend our money in places that make us feel safe (like Disney!).


----------



## mattpeto

Disneyforus said:


> On certain days, do you think fireworks will return?



I don’t expect them until next year.  Safety primary reason, but really no incentive.  People are coming at a partial capacity.

Outside shot for 12/31 but if I had to guess Spring 2021.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Kringla Bakeri is now open!!!


Another small but wonderful step! Thanks for posting that!
I can almost hear Homer Simpson "mmmmmmmm bakeri"


----------



## EveDallas

Mit88 said:


>



I agree that masks are necessary, but if no fines can be imposed for not wearing one, then the mandate really has no teeth.


----------



## EveDallas

yulilin3 said:


> Orange county is still under mandatory mask,  so there's that



Replied to wrong post! Sorry


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Yes, I can see this being an issue with locals.
> 
> But honestly out in the non-social media Disney world, I don't think as many people are paying attention to what the Florida Governor says as we are. If I didn't read here, I wouldn't have even known it happened.
> There is a MAJOR news story right now that can have ramifications for Americans for decades to come that is taking up the headlines (as it should) and more people are focused on that at the moment.
> 
> All that to say, I still think people traveling to WDW aren't going to be a problem because they know Disney requires masks. But locals might be.


Desantis rolling back COVID precautions was news this morning in every major news outlet.  It’ll be an even bigger issue once the COVID case counts explode again in about a month.  So short sided and stupid.

This will hurt Disney World in the future.


----------



## andyman8

It’s also worth noting that leaders in several counties are saying the EO prohibits punishment for individuals but not for businesses. In other words, some leaders believe businesses can be fined for serving customers not in masks. So if that’s the case, Disney couldn’t relax the face covering requirement even if they wanted to.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Vern60 said:


> Another small but wonderful step! Thanks for posting that!
> I can almost hear Homer Simpson "mmmmmmmm bakeri"


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Jrb1979 said:


> I just hope none of you get sick cause of the free for all that's going to happen. While you might be celebrating the news I'm sure Disney is not happy with it.


Good grief.  Bars were open and somewent and got sick.  It isn’t going to be a free for all.  What I saw today was wide spread mask wearing.  Most stores still require them.  This won’t change much.  There were those who didn’t wear them or social distance regardless of what was mandated.  I think bars and restaurants are risky.  It’s about personal responsibility.  You act like other countries aren’t seeing huge spikes, Canada included.  Sorry I’m OT.   But this gets tiring.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Diligent mask-wearing Florida local here & when my husband & I saw the announcement yesterday we both literally face-palmed. 5 minutes later got a text from my boss (co-owner of our small biz here in central FL) to all employees stating no changes for us or visitors ( i.e., face masks required just as it has been since March.) 

Between the mask requirement for both employees & visitors since this all started in March, keeping everyone at work at least 6 feet apart (we're all wearing out our phone intercom buttons, LOL) & installing tons of hand sanitizing stations, we've not had one person contract COVID so far!

My biggest bummer is we'd finally worked up the nerve to try an indoor dining experience - we missed our anniversary dinner in April, obviously - but if the steakhouse we were gonna go to resumes 100% capacity, it's a no go for us .


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> I just hope none of you get sick cause of the free for all that's going to happen. While you might be celebrating the news I'm sure Disney is not happy with it.


I’ve been to other parts of FL often this summer & there was already a “free-for-all” in counties w/o mask mandates. Although I am pro-mask (for adults & reasonably-aged children), it did make me question if masks are doing as much as we think/hope if counties like the ones I have been to aren’t having massive outbreaks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> It’s also worth noting that leaders in several counties are saying the EO prohibits punishment for individuals but not for businesses. In other words, some leaders believe businesses can be fined for serving customers not in masks. So if that’s the case, Disney couldn’t relax the face covering requirement even if they wanted to.



Yeah that was very poorly worded in the EO.  They never defined "individuals" 

I have a friend that works for a local news organization and she is trying to find out more info on that.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> So I re-read this thread since the news yesterday - I don't think I've seen one person celebrating this move by Florida. In fact most of us think it's idiotic.
> 
> Why would your mind even go to "I hope none of you get sick"....





Farro said:


> So I re-read this thread since the news yesterday - I don't think I've seen one person celebrating this move by Florida. In fact most of us think it's idiotic.
> 
> Why would your mind even go to "I hope none of you get sick"....


I was just responding to a condisending post thats all. I know the majority think it's idiotic and I have to believe Disney is very much against it.


----------



## Spridell

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I believe Disney has already raised it without broadcasting it.  While out today I did notice lots of out of state tags. (Alabama, Texas, Virginia, etc).  Obviously not as many as usual but the parks are not just locals.  Of course, these are just my opinions.



From looking at pics of the parks today and some live streams on youtube, to me at least, it does look like capacity might of been silently increased.  

Who knows though


----------



## osufeth24

There's a difference between the ones who want to be cautious and the few that have been basically trolling and openly hoping FL and wdw shuts down.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I was just responding to a condisending post thats all. I know the majority think it's idiotic and I have to believe Disney is very much against it.



Got it.


----------



## rteetz

Disney made a statement that they are not changing any policies at this time. Continuing to discuss politics (which aren’t allowed) and this order have really gotten us nowhere.


----------



## andyman8

According to their Facebook page, the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra is no more. They will play a few more performances as the Disney Society Orchestra until next week. After that, they are saying the theater “will go dark” and they’ve been let go. This one really hurts.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> According to their Facebook page, the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra is no more. They will play a few more performances as the Disney Society Orchestra until next week. After that, they are saying the theater “will go dark” and they’ve been let go. This one really hurts.



Def hits hard.

Every year I look forward to sitting in the lobby Christmas time and listening to them play.

Oh man this one really does suck.

Piano player still? or we dont know that either?


----------



## LSUmiss

osufeth24 said:


> There's a difference between the ones who want to be cautious and the few that have been basically trolling and openly hoping FL and wdw shuts down.


Yes. There are a few who can’t even get to the parks now b/c of travel restrictions so who know what it’ll look like when they can.


----------



## andyman8

Spridell said:


> Def hits hard.
> 
> Every year I look forward to sitting in the lobby Christmas time and listening to them play.
> 
> Oh man this one really does suck.
> 
> Piano player still? or we dont know that either?


There is still a piano in the lobby so maybe (Disney had previously removed their bandstand). The pianists are not part of the orchestra but I can’t imagine they’ll bring any of them back until the resort starts filling up. My understanding is that it’s been very, very quiet since it reopened.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Disney made a statement that they are not changing any policies at this time. Continuing to discuss politics (which aren’t allowed) and this order have really gotten us nowhere.



Honestly while they might see more pushback and while Florida might be a mess around them I’m confident in Disney’s ability to keep things as they’ve been there for as long as they need it to be. For now I’m team NBD as long as you plan to remain in the Disney bubble. I really don’t believe the risk level will be terribly different traveling to Disney now than it has been in the months since it’s opened. Their statement should be enough to calm worries for now.

Im also reading discussing each other is still productive. Noted. Just kidding. It’ll be nice when that is out of everyone’s system.


----------



## andyman8

I had heard rumors for the last two weeks that Disney was about to/had let them go but couldn’t get anything concrete. Originally, it seemed like they might be letting them go to bring back BatB, but based on the wording of their announcement, that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> According to their Facebook page, the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra is no more. They will play a few more performances as the Disney Society Orchestra until next week. After that, they are saying the theater “will go dark” and they’ve been let go. This one really hurts.



Oh that is so sad .

I am nervous to see how many of these losses remain as permanent in a couple years time.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im also reading discussing each other is still productive. Noted. Just kidding. *It’ll be nice when that is out of everyone’s system.*



I don't know...people think the mask debate is bad, just wait until the vaccine is ready, then we'll see some interesting posts!!!


----------



## Farro

Wow! AK seems to be pretty darn crowded today!


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> According to their Facebook page, the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra is no more. They will play a few more performances as the Disney Society Orchestra until next week. After that, they are saying the theater “will go dark” and they’ve been let go. This one really hurts.



Besides just the sadness of losing them from Grand Floridian - does this mean DHS is losing an attraction - theatre going dark? Seems like a dumb move in a park that's already seeing crowds and long waits.


----------



## kboo

Marthasor said:


> From my own personal perspective, I completely agree with this.  My state still has FL on its quarantine list and I look at the numbers every day as we have trips planned for Nov. and Dec.  I was beginning to become hopeful, but after the announcement yesterday, I am not optimistic that FL's numbers will go down enough for it to be taken off our state list by late fall/winter now.  It's so ironic.  FL is on our state list, but WDW is open.  CA is off our state list, but DL is closed.  Ugh.  I'll just keep watching the numbers and hope for the best for all of us.


We are probably for the same (or nearby) state. It really stinks to have our hopes dashed yet again. And for those who suggest going and not quarantining on return - apart from the state quarantine list, many of our workplaces require the same quarantine or you are at risk of losing your job. That has a lot more teeth. We've been waiting and waiting for FL to get off the list. Sadly this seems like a step back, even if WDW stays at the same level. I'm not worried about flying (had to do it somewhere else for a family matter) or safety in the Disney bubble. At this point it is about getting FL off our quarantine list.


----------



## Ursula J

rteetz said:


> Disney made a statement that they are not changing any policies at this time. Continuing to discuss politics (which aren’t allowed) and this order have really gotten us nowhere.


Thank you--I'm new here and was hoping political arguing wouldn't be a big thing here. Love to all my Disney fan fam!


----------



## JacknSally

Ursula J said:


> Thank you--I'm new here and was hoping political arguing wouldn't be a big thing here. Love to all my Disney fan fam!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> According to their Facebook page, the Grand Floridian Society Orchestra is no more. They will play a few more performances as the Disney Society Orchestra until next week. After that, they are saying the theater “will go dark” and they’ve been let go. This one really hurts.


Oh reading this hurt my heart. We always made it a point to go to GF (either Mizner’s or Enchanted Rose) to catch their show on our MK day


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


Wow that’s only like a weeks notice. So sad.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Not for the foreseeable future. I don’t see fireworks returning until next year.
[/QUOTE]
I actually can see them hosting fireworks shows after hours much like they did when they tested them out. Just blast the music, have a live feed on the resort tv's and let people hear the music and see some fireworks from their hotel and surrounding areas. It would be cool if they could do some sort of projections in the sky. The best part of Christmas at Disney is getting emotional during the fireworks shows. I still hold out hope.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just read that the egg roll cart at MK is preparing to reopen so at least there’s that? It’s been joined by the ice cream/lemonade cart/freezer thing, plexiglass is going up and markers are out. Perhaps ahead of Columbus Day weekend?


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Just read that the egg roll cart is preparing to reopen so at least there’s that? It’s been joined by the ice cream/lemonade cart/freezer thing, plexiglass is going up and markers are out. Perhaps for of Columbus Day weekend?



More and more food options are opening which is just so wonderful to see!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disneytrippin' said:


> I actually can see them hosting fireworks shows after hours much like they did when they tested them out. Just blast the music, have a live feed on the resort tv's and let people hear the music and see some fireworks from their hotel and surrounding areas. It would be cool if they could do some sort of projections in the sky. The best part of Christmas at Disney is getting emotional during the fireworks shows. I still hold out hope.



I don’t see them doing that. I think they either  bring them back in some fashion resembling normal (distanced, in park) or nothing.

First reason being it probably won’t have the financial benefits of bringing people back like a real in park show would. Also doesn’t bring the ability to charge for firework events the same way. Second, it would be harder to control crowds around the resorts with viewing spots when those are the only options as nobody can do it in park. They would also be encouraging crowding and traffic at a resort (2? I am spacing on what’s going on with GF) that is barely open.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


>



Wow - 32 years.  While their performances at the Theater of the Stars weren't full, having it gone doesn't help the feeling of a more crowded HS.  And the Grand Floridian has suddenly become the "Not quite as Grand as it was" Floridian.  Another entry in any future "remember when" thread for WDW - and in a year with so many new entries.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


>


Really sad news.

But I think people need to realise that there is a lot more that was taken for granted as being part of wdw pre covid that won't be returning post covid.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Wow - 32 years.  While their performances at the Theater of the Stars weren't full, having it gone doesn't help the feeling of a more crowded HS.  And the Grand Floridian has suddenly become the "Not quite as Grand as it was" Floridian.  Another entry in any future "remember when" thread for WDW - and in a year with so many new entries.



I am seriously bummed about them being gone from the GF. We skipped visiting on our last trip because we intended to spend a lot of time there in March since we were to be staying at the Poly. Kicking myself now.

If this has taught me anything it’s never turn down doing something at Disney and buy allllllllll the things because you never know when your next trip will really be.


----------



## Marthasor

kboo said:


> We are probably for the same (or nearby) state. It really stinks to have our hopes dashed yet again. And for those who suggest going and not quarantining on return - apart from the state quarantine list, many of our workplaces require the same quarantine or you are at risk of losing your job. That has a lot more teeth. We've been waiting and waiting for FL to get off the list. Sadly this seems like a step back, even if WDW stays at the same level. I'm not worried about flying (had to do it somewhere else for a family matter) or safety in the Disney bubble. At this point it is about getting FL off our quarantine list.



Yes, that's exactly our situation with school and work.  Sigh.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Times are tough and lots of companies are making difficult financial decisions but what a lousy, lousy way to treat a group of longtime employees/performers. Bringing them back from furlough, asking them to adjust their repertoire to suit a different venue and then giving them not very much notice that they are being let go after all is really disappointing. Also with the holidays coming up and Disney’s push to attract people for that time period you’d think they want to have as many entertainment options available as possible.


----------



## Farro

Oh hey! It's me again.   (sorry, I'm home alone today and bored out of my gourd)

So I was watching one of my favorite youtubers and they were at MK this past Wednesday at 2 pm and I'm not kidding when I say the crowds there looked like one of our MK days on our recent October trips. (mask compliance looked fantastic)

I'm not saying they increased capacity, but definitely the locals are showing up! To see the videos from a couple months ago to now is like night and day.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Desantis rolling back COVID precautions was news this morning in every major news outlet.  It’ll be an even bigger issue once the COVID case counts explode again in about a month.  So short sided and stupid.
> 
> This will hurt Disney World in the future.


Same thing was said when schools opened last month.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney still has not found a proper balance of AP/ticket/resort guests... Thanksgiving week has AP availability in all parks for M-Thur and yet Resort & Ticket guests are blocked from DHS.
> 
> While that might make APs happy- that’s absolutely no good for Disney’s desire to sell hotel rooms for the holiday week...


AND apparently the resort guest status trumps the AP status. Even though we're APs and DHS shows availability for Friday after Thanksgiving (or at least it did when I looked), we can't switch bc there's no resort guest availability.


----------



## Farro

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> AND apparently the resort guest status trumps the AP status. Even though we're APs and DHS shows availability for Friday after Thanksgiving (or at least it did when I looked), we can't switch bc there's no resort guest availability.



So does that means resorts are booked to their restricted capacity? Or they took from resort bucket and gave to AP bucket? I'm assuming the latter if there is still hotel availability.


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> Same thing was said when schools opened last month.


This is another endless discussion that leads to arguments. I do think there is something to correlate with opening things back up and cases rising. Now it’s the sustainability and how long that lasts that I think are more important to watch. I’ll also say as an aside that since schools have opened here we are seeing our highest case totals yet and breaking records daily. Not something to really get into here though.


----------



## TwoMisfits

KBoopaloo said:


> Times are tough and lots of companies are making difficult financial decisions but what a lousy, lousy way to treat a group of longtime employees/performers. Bringing them back from furlough, asking them to adjust their repertoire to suit a different venue and then giving them not very much notice that they are being let go after all is really disappointing. Also with the holidays coming up and Disney’s push to attract people for that time period you’d think they want to have as many entertainment options available as possible.



Yeah, you'd think a "spooky tune" set followed by a "holiday set" would have been an easy 4 months of program.  I mean, I can see letting them go, but I can't see letting them go now, except that I think Disney is responding to what will be another poor quarter with more cuts to start the next one...


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> But I think people need to realise that there is a lot more that was taken for granted as being part of wdw pre covid that won't be returning post covid.


Certainly and this is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of cuts. That said, I think Josh from easyWDW put it best:


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> Same thing was said when schools opened last month.


This. I work for a school district & thought for sure we would be shut down by mid Sept & so far no outbreaks. Masks are required, but I rarely see kids wearing them correctly.


----------



## MrsBooch

Didn’t something similar happen with Mariachi Cobre? And then they were brought back?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Certainly and this is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of cuts. That said, I think Josh from easyWDW put it best:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309938869488545794



I am so desensitized to Disney prices, instead of the $25 drink I notice the other options that are around $10 cheaper and think hey it looks pretty normal.

I agree though, tip of the iceberg. People were called negative and pessimistic for wondering what would be a permanent loss at Disney after all this, but I mean *gestures at staple of their flagship hotel being let go*. This pandemic is going to have huge long lasting effects and nobody is really to blame besides the virus itself.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Certainly and this is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of cuts. That said, I think Josh from easyWDW put it best:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309938869488545794





DGsAtBLT said:


> I am so desensitized to Disney prices, instead of the $25 drink I notice the other options that are around $10 cheaper and think hey it looks pretty normal.
> 
> I agree though, tip of the iceberg. People were called negative and pessimistic for wondering what would be a permanent loss at Disney after all this, but I mean *gestures at staple of their flagship hotel being let go*. This pandemic is going to have huge long lasting effects and nobody is really to blame besides the virus itself.



Well, they could just close the bar too. I don't pretend to know the logistics behind this decision, but I'm sure it's about saving money where they can. Of course be sad, but I dont really blame Disney.

It sucks to lose things we love. But I mean, when everything shuts down for such an extended amount of time, there's going to be casualties.
I'm heartbroken at the amount of restaurants in Chicago that are closing for good. Well established, popular places. Never coming back. Forget about the live music venues....

It's Covid, it's the shutdown, it's the economy and it sucks. But what can you do? Brush it off and move on.


----------



## Dentam

LSUmiss said:


> This. I work for a school district & thought for sure we would be shut down by mid Sept & so far no outbreaks. Masks are required, but I rarely see kids wearing them correctly.



Meanwhile our state's largest outbreak is due to a university reopening and students not following the guidelines - all 18-22 year olds in that county are now banned from gathering under a public health order and the school has shifted to remote learning.  The masks are likely making much more of a positive impact than you may realize.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Oh hey! It's me again.   (sorry, I'm home alone today and bored out of my gourd)
> 
> So I was watching one of my favorite youtubers and they were at MK this past Wednesday at 2 pm and I'm not kidding when I say the crowds there looked like one of our MK days on our recent October trips. (mask compliance looked fantastic)
> 
> I'm not saying they increased capacity, but definitely the locals are showing up! To see the videos from a couple months ago to now is like night and day.



so (and this is definitely a cheap plug) but we just recording our podcast for this week and we had Len Testa from Touring Plan on and he had just spent 3 hours earlier today in Magic Kingdom and shared some thoughts on this (and using actually figures and things he was counting, etc.)

So he feels that at least at Magic Kingdom they are basically at the capacity they can fit with following social distancing if they don't increase offerings or other things to absorb crowds, that the queues can't take up more of the pedestrian ways at this point

BUT what he said was that "it doesn't feel crowded, it feels alive" and that even with the increased wait times, they are still way lower than normal times and actual wait times are less than posted

He also said he literally counted 1,000 people checking for mask compliance and <=1% were not wearing them properly


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> It's Covid, it's the shutdown, it's the economy and it sucks. But what can you do? Brush it off and move on.


To a certain extent, I agree with you. Tough decisions like this have to be made at the moment, but the jury is still out what the Disney experience will look like in five or six years. God willing, the packed crowds at Disney prior to March will be back but will some of these "extras" be back? History tells us no. And that's really hard for a lot of these CMs, and I think we could all do a better job of understanding that frustration. Certainly that frustration is not unique to Disney at the moment, but these are the people that you and I expect (not hope, but expect) to routinely go "above and beyond" and they do a lot for us fans. It's easy for us to brush it off when we're removed from it, but for some of these people (who put a lot of emotional energy into what they do), it's really hard. I have not encountered many other workplaces where the employees have quite the level of emotional investment beyond Disney. So sure, decisions like this need to be made but that doesn't mean they are made without consequences to those involved, so I take issue with being told to "brush it off."


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> AND apparently the resort guest status trumps the AP status. Even though we're APs and DHS shows availability for Friday after Thanksgiving (or at least it did when I looked), we can't switch bc there's no resort guest availability.


I think I’ve read you can call IT to get it when this happens.


----------



## MrsBooch

andyman8 said:


> so I take issue with being told to "brush it off."



personally I didn’t take the original post to mean that we should brush off the fact that people have lost their jobs or that this has been frustrating for CM’s - I don’t think that’s fair.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> To a certain extent, I agree with you. Tough decisions like this have to be made at the moment, but the jury is still out what the Disney experience will look like in five or six years. God willing, the packed crowds at Disney prior to March will be back but will some of these "extras" be back? History tells us no. And that's really hard for a lot of these CMs, and I think we could all do a better job of understanding that frustration. Certainly that frustration is not unique to Disney at the moment, but these are the people that you and I expect (not hope, but expect) to routinely go "above and beyond" and they do a lot for us fans. It's easy for us to brush it off when we're removed from it, but for some of these people (who put a lot of emotional energy into what they do), it's really hard. I have not encountered many other workplaces where the employees have quite the level of emotional investment beyond Disney. S*o sure, decisions like this need to be made but that doesn't mean they are made without consequences to those involved, so I take issue with being told to "brush it off."*



I wasn't talking about people losing their jobs should brush it off. I'm talking about people like us being upset that certain things we loved were lost.
I know personally what's it's like to be affected by job loss from Covid, I just don't post about it.

I take issue with what you are insinuating. How did you even go there from my post? I'm quoting what you quoted from Josh, about the bar prices and losing the band and how HE's upset.

It's impossible to have a conversation on this board without people reading into posts things that aren't there.
I try to be friendly, not try to hurt/insult on these boards (with most  ), would be nice if others could do the same. It's not fun (kind of embarrassing) to read a post insulting you for something someone misunderstood and then all the people liking it, even using heart faces!  (but it's okay, I can handle it, as others have too!)


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> personally I didn’t take the original post to mean that we should brush off the fact that people have lost their jobs or that this has been frustrating for CM’s - I don’t think that’s fair.



Thanks, I didn't.


----------



## TwoMisfits

I think the arts industry in general (live music, live theater, perfomance arts, movies, comedy, cinemas, etc) is in for a rough end to 2020 and start to 2021...it won't just be Disney eliminating the "value-added, but not revenue-producing" positions...


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am so desensitized to Disney prices, instead of the $25 drink I notice the other options that are around $10 cheaper and think hey it looks pretty normal.



If you told me a Disney Manhattan has always been $25 I would have said “Yeah, sounds accurate”.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> personally I didn’t take the original post to mean that we should brush off the fact that people have lost their jobs or that this has been frustrating for CM’s - I don’t think that’s fair.


Everything is open to interpretation. And to answer your previous question, there were cuts in Japan and Britain,  not in Mexico. These are generally permanent.



Farro said:


> I wasn't talking about people losing their jobs should brush it off. I'm talking about people like us being upset that certain things we loved were lost.
> I know personally what's it's like to be affected by job loss from Covid, I just don't post about it.
> 
> I take issue with what you are insinuating. How did you even go there from my post? I'm quoting what you quoted from Josh, about the bar prices and losing the band and how HE's upset.
> 
> It's impossible to have a conversation on this board without people reading into posts things that aren't there.
> I try to be friendly, not try to hurt/insult on these boards (with most  ), would be nice if others could do the same. It's not fun to read a post insulting you for something someone misunderstood and then all the people liking it, even using heart faces!  (but it's okay, I can handle it, as others have too!)


"It's Covid, it's the shutdown, it's the economy and it sucks. But what can you do? Brush it off and move on."

A reasonable person could interpret that as a somewhat cavalier attitude. Some might not, but I read it that way. I'm glad that that's not what you meant. Most of us try to be friendly, informative, and helpful. I personally try to assume best intentions, listen respectfully, and provide any insights/observations I can. I try -- sometimes unsuccessfully -- to stay out of arguments like this,
but I find that some Disney fans' consideration for CMs to begin and end with if they're in the parks to serve them. I'm not saying that's you at all -- or the majority of folks on here -- and I apologize if I misinterpreted your post.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Everything is open to interpretation. And to answer your previous question, there were cuts in Japan and Britain,  not in Mexico. These are generally permanent.
> 
> 
> "It's Covid, it's the shutdown, it's the economy and it sucks. But what can you do? Brush it off and move on."
> 
> A reasonable person could interpret that as a somewhat cavalier attitude. Some might not, but I read it that way. I'm glad that that's not what you meant. Most of us try to be friendly, informative, and helpful. I personally try to assume best intentions, listen respectfully, and provide any insights/observations I can. I try -- sometimes unsuccessfully -- to stay out of arguments like this,
> but I find that some Disney fans' consideration for CMs to begin and end with if they're in the parks to serve them. I'm not saying that's you at all -- or the majority of folks on here -- and I apologize if I misinterpreted your post.



Well, I'm not explaining myself again, so you guys can think what you will and nothing I can say will change that. I know what I meant.  And also, I do apologize to people if I've liked/laughed at a post that may have made you feel bad, I shouldn't have, and won't again. Do unto others and all that jazz. 

Ah, to find a message board where I fit in, it's like Goldilocks!


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Well, I'm not explaining myself again, so you guys can think what you will.


To be clear, I don't think's there's a need to explain yourself again. You said that's not what you meant. I said I wasn't trying to put you down, here's why I thought that, I'm glad that's not what you meant, and apologized.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

With any business they always say to weigh in with your pocketbook and that's clearly not happening.  Right or wrong, we mostly have an emotional investment to the Disney experience and keep buying in....either we just can't live without it (in whatever form it's presented to us), or our compassion for the plight of those cast members who have given us such joy,  keep us from taking a hard stance.  In either case, we are likely complicit re: the cuts to the experience, the permanent job loss to many cast members, and the evolution from the grade A experience to something less than. I don't know that the right answer is, but it's a lousy place that we've found ourselves in. It's an even worse place that those cast members who have enhanced our trips over the years are in.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Well, they could just close the bar too. I don't pretend to know the logistics behind this decision, but I'm sure it's about saving money where they can. Of course be sad, but I dont really blame Disney.
> 
> It sucks to lose things we love. But I mean, *when everything shuts down for such an extended amount of time, there's going to be casualties.
> I'm heartbroken at the amount of restaurants in Chicago that are closing for good.* Well established, popular places. Never coming back. Forget about the live music venues....
> 
> It's Covid, it's the shutdown, it's the economy and it sucks. But what can you do? Brush it off and move on.


Hmmmm, makes me wonder if this line of thinking had anything to do with the Gov's decision to let restaurants reopen?
Additionally, as you alluded to earlier, it's so exciting to see more restaurants opening, even if they are just the little ice cream shops and bakery's Though I suppose the place in the French Pavilion is hardly a little ice cream shop. I know for the poor folks furloughed it probably can't open soon enough but at least progress is being made.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Certainly and this is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of cuts. That said, I think Josh from easyWDW put it best:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309938869488545794


There is always talk of reaching a tipping point when disney cuts something. One cut too far for some. It seems this cut again was tipping point for some guests.


----------



## SaintsManiac

anthony2k7 said:


> There is always talk of reaching a tipping point when disney cuts something. One cut too far for some. It seems this cut again was tipping point for some guests.




Nah those goalposts are moved constantly. The removal of Burudika was the tipping point way back when...


----------



## New Mouse

andyman8 said:


> Certainly and this is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of cuts. That said, I think Josh from easyWDW put it best:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309938869488545794



Ditto with the room cost.  While npt the only factor, when you take those things away the grand becomes just another hotel but with higher prices.


----------



## Vern60

So this has me wondering about Yeehaw Bob who used to perform at Riverside ... hope he is doing okay too. We used to love seeing his show - taking the boats to Disney Springs for some shopping


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Nah those goalposts are moved constantly. The removal of Burudika was the tipping point way back when...



You mean everybody who was outraged with the lack of communication and openness from Disney March to July and claimed it was the final straw didn’t mean it? 

For real, if you care enough to post a lot on the DISboards you’re probably an addict who isn’t gonna let it go easy. No shame, we’re all mad here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> You mean everybody who was outraged with the lack of communication and openness from Disney March to July and claimed it was the final straw didn’t mean it?
> 
> For real, if you care enough to post a lot on the DISboards you’re probably an addict who isn’t gonna let it go easy. No shame, we’re all mad here.




No shame at all from me. I swore I wouldn't wear a mask there and I now have 3 boxes saved for our trip in JUNE.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Nah those goalposts are moved constantly. The removal of Burudika was the tipping point way back when...





DGsAtBLT said:


> You mean everybody who was outraged with the lack of communication and openness from Disney March to July and claimed it was the final straw didn’t mean it?
> 
> For real, if you care enough to post a lot on the DISboards you’re probably an addict who isn’t gonna let it go easy. No shame, we’re all mad here.


Completely agree with both of you. I may disappointed and really, really feel for the performers, but I'm still going. No use in pretending.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Vern60 said:


> So this has me wondering about Yeehaw Bob who used to perform at Riverside ... hope he is doing okay too. We used to love seeing his show - taking the boats to Disney Springs for some shopping


He performs on FB every few weeks. Seems he’s hanging in there. Thinking of POR/POFQ sitting empty indefinitely is just too depressing.


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> From looking at pics of the parks today and some live streams on youtube, to me at least, it does look like capacity might of been silently increased.
> 
> Who knows though


At DHS the park felt busier  for sure around 1pm but leaving right now and the only crazy queue is for mmrr, the rest looks pretty empty


----------



## KBoopaloo

DGsAtBLT said:


> You mean everybody who was outraged with the lack of communication and openness from Disney March to July and claimed it was the final straw didn’t mean it?
> 
> For real, if you care enough to post a lot on the DISboards you’re probably an addict who isn’t gonna let it go easy. No shame, we’re all mad here.



I might get that last line printed on a shirt.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

xuxa777 said:


> Same thing was said when schools opened last month.




Same thing was said around here (NJ) for Memorial Day (when gatherings started being allowed and things started reopening) , Father’s Day, July 4, Labor Day, when indoor dining started, when beaches opened, when schools reopened. But our numbers have continued to go down or stay pretty steady. Hospitalizations are very low.

I think Disney will be fine.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> To a certain extent, I agree with you. Tough decisions like this have to be made at the moment, but the jury is still out what the Disney experience will look like in five or six years. God willing, the packed crowds at Disney prior to March will be back but will some of these "extras" be back? History tells us no. And that's really hard for a lot of these CMs, and I think we could all do a better job of understanding that frustration. Certainly that frustration is not unique to Disney at the moment, but these are the people that you and I expect (not hope, but expect) to routinely go "above and beyond" and they do a lot for us fans. It's easy for us to brush it off when we're removed from it, but for some of these people (who put a lot of emotional energy into what they do), it's really hard. I have not encountered many other workplaces where the employees have quite the level of emotional investment beyond Disney. So sure, decisions like this need to be made but that doesn't mean they are made without consequences to those involved, so I take issue with being told to "brush it off."


In all fairness @Farro can be a little jagged around the edges, but I took the original comment to be more of a general “we have a lot of ‘pulling ourselves up by the bootstraps’” left to do before this is all over. 
Which, in all fairness, you have been eloquently telling this thread all along.

I agree with the sentiment that this is a deep wound, compounded by many others, that Disney will need to heal in order for CM to keep the general magic in place. I really hope  the rest of the year continues to be relatively successful, and TWDC can “right the ship” to start a meaningful recovery.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> *In all fairness @Farro* *can be a little jagged around the edges,* but I took the original comment to be more of a general “we have a lot of ‘pulling ourselves up by the bootstraps’” left to do before this is all over.
> Which, in all fairness, you have been eloquently telling this thread all along.
> 
> I agree with the sentiment that this is a deep wound, compounded by many others, that Disney will need to heal in order for CM to keep the general magic in place. I really hope  the rest of the year continues to be relatively successful, and TWDC can “right the ship” to start a meaningful recovery.



Um, thanks?


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival cruise line reportedly laying off 7K employees.....roughly 20% of the entire workforce.  

https://markets.businessinsider.com...ayoffs-crew-members-report-2020-9-1029608194#


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Um, thanks?


I meant it as kindly as possible. As a member of the healthcare industry, I’ve learned to deal with much harsher Nurse Ratched types that mean no harm but don’t sugarcoat life.  Honestly, it’s refreshing.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> No shame at all from me. I swore I wouldn't wear a mask there and I now have 3 boxes saved for our trip in JUNE.



As time moves on, people move their own goalposts. What you weren’t comfortable with doing  a few months ago could easily change, and could be said with the opposite. 

I couldn’t wait until the gyms opened, even complaining that it took so long for them to open.  I went once, saw it was being run very poorly and havent gone back since. I’m usually not the Karen type to “I want to see your manager”, but I wrote them a lengthy email describing what I experienced and how I was not comfortable, and even if its just me thats uncomfortable, thats 1 person too many. I have been told that its been addressed and when I go back some time this week and it was just them telling me it was addressed, and nothing has changed, I have no issue reporting them. 

I want to be able to return to the places I love going to, and to me Disney has put their money where their mouth is in terms of safety. Sure, they may have their hiccups from time to time, but they’ve seemed to be quick at adjusting quickly. I too was on the fence in May about whether masks would be a deal breaker for me to go back to Disney, and now that I’ve done it in probably the peak heat season, I have no issue having to do it again. But I’m also 32 years old with no children, so mask comfortability when I only have to worry about myself is a lot easier than having kids wear theirs in the heat all day.


----------



## Vern60

hereforthechurros said:


> He performs on FB every few weeks. Seems he’s hanging in there. Thinking of POR/POFQ sitting empty indefinitely is just too depressing.


I was just going to "Like" your post but didn't want to be misinterpreted. I am Happy Yeehaw Bob is still performing here and there and hanging in there, Not Happy that POR/POFQ is sitting empty and depressing.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> As time moves on, people move their own goalposts. What you weren’t comfortable with doing  a few months ago could easily change, and could be said with the opposite.
> 
> I couldn’t wait until the gyms opened, even complaining that it took so long for them to open.  I went once, saw it was being run very poorly and havent gone back since. I’m usually not the Karen type to “I want to see your manager”, but I wrote them a lengthy email describing what I experienced and how I was not comfortable, and even if its just me thats uncomfortable, thats 1 person too many. I have been told that its been addressed and when I go back some time this week and it was just them telling me it was addressed, and nothing has changed, I have no issue reporting them.
> 
> I want to be able to return to the places I love going to, and to me Disney has put their money where their mouth is in terms of safety. Sure, they may have their hiccups from time to time, but they’ve seemed to be quick at adjusting quickly. I too was on the fence in May about whether masks would be a deal breaker for me to go back to Disney, and now that I’ve done it in probably the peak heat season, I have no issue having to do it again. But I’m also 32 years old with no children, so mask comfortability when I only have to worry about myself is a lot easier than having kids wear theirs in the heat all day.


This also isn’t all happening in a vacuum.  There really isn’t anywhere in the US where you can go on vacation and get a pre-COVID vacation.  This is normal life now and most people (including myself) were in denial about that fact back in March/April/May.  It’s going to take a long time before we get back to the pre-COVID world if we ever do.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Eric Smith said:


> This also isn’t all happening in a vacuum.  There really isn’t anywhere in the US where you can go on vacation and get a pre-COVID vacation.  This is normal life now and most people (including myself) were in denial about that fact back in March/April/May.  It’s going to take a long time before we get back to the pre-COVID world if we ever do.





Mit88 said:


> As time moves on, people move their own goalposts. What you weren’t comfortable with doing  a few months ago could easily change, and could be said with the opposite.
> 
> I couldn’t wait until the gyms opened, even complaining that it took so long for them to open.  I went once, saw it was being run very poorly and havent gone back since. I’m usually not the Karen type to “I want to see your manager”, but I wrote them a lengthy email describing what I experienced and how I was not comfortable, and even if its just me thats uncomfortable, thats 1 person too many. I have been told that its been addressed and when I go back some time this week and it was just them telling me it was addressed, and nothing has changed, I have no issue reporting them.
> 
> I want to be able to return to the places I love going to, and to me Disney has put their money where their mouth is in terms of safety. Sure, they may have their hiccups from time to time, but they’ve seemed to be quick at adjusting quickly. I too was on the fence in May about whether masks would be a deal breaker for me to go back to Disney, and now that I’ve done it in probably the peak heat season, I have no issue having to do it again. But I’m also 32 years old with no children, so mask comfortability when I only have to worry about myself is a lot easier than having kids wear theirs in the heat all day.


I might add that Disney could win for those where it isn’t happening in a vacuum, so long as FL doesn’t balloon in cases again. We did a remarkably magical Orlando week in August, and immediately followed it up with a week RV-ing in SE Idaho. While the camping was wonderful as always, the touristy area we were in in Idaho was a complete dumpster fire for pandemic common sense. It made us happy to keep our upcoming Thanksgiving week at POP, and a little sad for the town we left.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> In all fairness @Farro can be a little jagged around the edges, but I took the original comment to be more of a general “we have a lot of ‘pulling ourselves up by the bootstraps’” left to do before this is all over.
> Which, in all fairness, you have been eloquently telling this thread all along.
> 
> I agree with the sentiment that this is a deep wound, compounded by many others, that Disney will need to heal in order for CM to keep the general magic in place. I really hope  the rest of the year continues to be relatively successful, and TWDC can “right the ship” to start a meaningful recovery.


I understand and apologized. I feel like that part’s been missed. But I agree, there’s going to be last effects from this that we’ve only just begun to see, unfortunately.


----------



## skeeter31

Disneytrippin' said:


> I actually can see them hosting fireworks shows after hours much like they did when they tested them out. Just blast the music, have a live feed on the resort tv's and let people hear the music and see some fireworks from their hotel and surrounding areas. It would be cool if they could do some sort of projections in the sky. The best part of Christmas at Disney is getting emotional during the fireworks shows. I still hold out hope.


That’s probably harder than doing fireworks in the parks. At least in the parks they can have tape down for where people stand. And have CMs to police the areas. If they do them after parks close, everyone will be flocking to the beach at Poly, Cali Grille, Narcoosees dock, etc and the social distancing will be awful.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> I understand and apologized. I feel like that part’s been missed. But I agree, there’s going to be last effects from this that we’ve only just begun to see, unfortunately.


So much can be lost in electronic fonts. I feel like we (all) could have a better conversation at the newly reopened Dawa and be better for it. I wasn’t trying to call you out, in any way. More offering support for the both of you.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> So much can be lost in electronic fonts. I feel like we (all) could have a better conversation at the newly reopened Dawa and be better for it. I wasn’t trying to call you out, in any way. More offering support for the both of you.


Didn’t take it that way at all, my friend! Just wanted to clarify. And I’ll gladly take a drink at Dawa during these trying times!


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> This also isn’t all happening in a vacuum.  There really isn’t anywhere in the US where you can go on vacation and get a pre-COVID vacation.  This is normal life now and most people (including myself) were in denial about that fact back in March/April/May.  It’s going to take a long time before we get back to the pre-COVID world if we ever do.



We’ll get back to normal, but there will be more awareness. And that’s what will last the longest. Social distancing and masks will go away, whenever that may be, but that doesn’t mean everyone will ditch their mask and stand close enough to smell what a stranger ate for lunch the day those things are lifted. No one will forget what we lived through this year, and however long we deal with it, but like with everything else, there will come a time when people allow themselves to get comfortable in situations where they currently aren’t.


----------



## andyman8

In other news GF-related news, water taxis are _now_ available to transport Guests between GF and MK. The service is “limited.” So now water launches have returned to WL and GF.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-abound-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> We’ll get back to normal, but there will be more awareness. And that’s what will last the longest. Social distancing and masks will go away, whenever that may be, but that doesn’t mean everyone will ditch their mask and stand close enough to smell what a stranger ate for lunch the day those things are lifted. No one will forget what we lived through this year, and however long we deal with it, but like with everything else, there will come a time when people allow themselves to get comfortable in situations where they currently aren’t.


I agree that we’ll get beyond masks and enforced distancing.  I don’t know how long it will take people to get to the point where they’re ok with packing in to a queue in a theme park or on to a cruise ship.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm so sad about the GF Orchestra, every one of these cuts hurt because they are what makes Disney different and an all around entertainment destination. For me it all started when they cut 4 for a Dollar at the Theater of the Stars, from then on every CoH, Hollywood Public Works,  that's been cut, Mulch Sweat and Shears, Burudika, obviously British Revolution was a huge hit. So many great performers that came to the area because Disney was the Mecca of entertainment, a friend, former CoH Francis Floot, calls Disney the golden handcuffs, you are pretty tied to them in all aspects, they expect a lot from you and then just as easily cut you off


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-abound-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Ugh! That annoys me so much! I just switched to Epcot b/c of the lack of attractions at DHS for DS & now they add this & DHS is booked now .


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Ugh! That annoys me so much! I just switched to Epcot b/c of the lack of attractions at DHS for DS & now they add this & DHS is booked now .


I just booked mine like 3 minutes ago


----------



## Jrb1979

I'm not surprised with them letting go the GF orchestra.  Just remember back to when Bob said that CM's are the entertainment. The 2 Bobs have been cutting entertainment the last few years. 
This has been what has been cut in the last 5-10 years.

DHS: - Daily Parade
- Mulch Sweat & Shears live band with equity host.
- double the cast of citizens of Hollywood
- Hollywood public works streetmosphere.

MK - night parade
- saxophone quartet
-pirate tutorial
-giggle gang & jugglers
- push trashcan
- banjo brothers & bob
- fantasyland historians
-Merlin show
- muppets history

DAK - daily parade
- band in Africa
- jugglers in dino land
- lucky the dino
- acrobats in Asia

Epcot -
- All entertainment in future world except for jammitors. From dreamfinder, jugglers in wonders of life, statues by fountain, muppet labs etc. there have been a number of past entertainment in future world.
- world showcase players (there used to be 2 casts, one in England, one in Italy).
- off kilter
- mo rockin
- Magician in pub
- Fife & drum
- candy art in Japan.


----------



## bluecastle

I'm really going to miss these guys.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> I meant it as kindly as possible. As a member of the healthcare industry, I’ve learned to deal with much harsher Nurse Ratched types that mean no harm but don’t sugarcoat life.  Honestly, it’s refreshing.



I'm not upset.   I showed all the posts to Micky to see what he thought and we were smiling at your post because out of all our friends, I'm the nice, sweet one! 
Reading here and the reactions I get, I'm starting to wonder whats wrong with my friends...

But thanks for honesty! I'll try to tone it down. 

Hope to see everyone make it through in one piece on the other side of Covid!


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> lucky the dino


I wouldn’t count this. It was very short lived and more of an Imagineering test. This was not a long term entertainment option.


----------



## yulilin3

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not surprised with them letting go the GF orchestra.  Just remember back to when Bob said that CM's are the entertainment. The 2 Bobs have been cutting entertainment the last few years.
> This has been what has been cut in the last 5-10 years.
> 
> DHS: - Daily Parade
> - Mulch Sweat & Shears live band with equity host.
> - double the cast of citizens of Hollywood
> - Hollywood public works streetmosphere.
> 
> MK - night parade
> - saxophone quartet
> -pirate tutorial
> -giggle gang & jugglers
> - push trashcan
> - banjo brothers & bob
> - fantasyland historians
> -Merlin show
> - muppets history
> 
> DAK - daily parade
> - band in Africa
> - jugglers in dino land
> - lucky the dino
> - acrobats in Asia
> 
> Epcot -
> - All entertainment in future world except for jammitors. From dreamfinder, jugglers in wonders of life, statues by fountain, muppet labs etc. there have been a number of past entertainment in future world.
> - world showcase players (there used to be 2 casts, one in England, one in Italy).
> - off kilter
> - mo rockin
> - Magician in pub
> - Fife & drum
> - candy art in Japan.


You forgot Flag performers in Italy, Ziti Sisters,  Norway Vikings,  British Rev, Sergio and Matsuriza


----------



## Farro

What the heck was giggle gang and jugglers?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> What the heck was giggle gang and jugglers?


They would come out around storybook circus, it was a clown troupe


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> They would come out around storybook circus, it was a clown troupe



Thanks! We are starting our horror movie countdown to Halloween tonight and that would make a great name for a movie.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> They would come out around storybook circus, it was a clown troupe


Ah how I miss Wowzer terrifying Guests every day at MK.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> I just booked mine like 3 minutes ago


I said that & just checked the reservation system & it’s not booked anymore. I guess ppl might have cancelled, but I think they likely increased capacity.


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> In other news GF-related news, water taxis are *not *available to transport Guests between GF and MK. The service is “limited.” So now water launches have returned to WL and GF.


I'm assuming you meant NOW available? I don't mean to be knit picky, I just want to confirm that they have started running the smaller water taxis, right?


----------



## andyman8

Vern60 said:


> I'm assuming you meant NOW available? I don't mean to be knit picky, I just want to confirm that they have started running the smaller water taxis, right?


Yes! They are _now_ available. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## rockpiece

We get to GF on Monday is the walkway to MK open yet?


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I'm not upset.   I showed all the posts to Micky to see what he thought and we were smiling at your post because out of all our friends, I'm the nice, sweet one!
> Reading here and the reactions I get, I'm starting to wonder whats wrong with my friends...
> 
> But thanks for honesty! I'll try to tone it down.
> 
> Hope to see everyone make it through in one piece on the other side of Covid!


Personally I thought that criticism of you was rather harsh. Just to try and give you a balanced perspective, I've always viewed you as one of the bright spots in these threads, quite often making me smile.


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> Yes! They are _now_ available. Thanks for the catch!


Yahoo! Now we just need the friendship boats to make their return, oh, and to Disney springs


----------



## yulilin3

rockpiece said:


> We get to GF on Monday is the walkway to MK open yet?


Not yet


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

TheMaxRebo said:


> so (and this is definitely a cheap plug) but we just recording our podcast for this week and we had Len Testa from Touring Plan on and he had just spent 3 hours earlier today in Magic Kingdom and shared some thoughts on this (and using actually figures and things he was counting, etc.)
> 
> So he feels that at least at Magic Kingdom they are basically at the capacity they can fit with following social distancing if they don't increase offerings or other things to absorb crowds, that the queues can't take up more of the pedestrian ways at this point
> 
> BUT what he said was that "it doesn't feel crowded, it feels alive" and that even with the increased wait times, they are still way lower than normal times and actual wait times are less than posted
> 
> He also said he literally counted 1,000 people checking for mask compliance and <=1% were not wearing them properly



  Podcast???  Where is this my friend?!

I want to hear what Len says. I don’t think they really get DL but I trust them on WDW.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> We’ll get back to normal, but there will be more awareness. And that’s what will last the longest. Social distancing and masks will go away, whenever that may be, but that doesn’t mean everyone will ditch their mask and stand close enough to smell what a stranger ate for lunch the day those things are lifted. No one will forget what we lived through this year, and however long we deal with it, but like with everything else, there will come a time when people allow themselves to get comfortable in situations where they currently aren’t.


I dont think I agree on this.

We'll get close to pre covid normal eventually but never back 100% to how it was either regarding safety or especially with business.

Pre covid, some people already carried hand sanitizer around and used it regularly. In the east many already used masks. Years from now i think many more people will do those things than there were pre covid. Most will not though, but there will be more than before.

But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss. Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I'm so sad about the GF Orchestra, every one of these cuts hurt because they are what makes Disney different and an all around entertainment destination. For me it all started when they cut 4 for a Dollar at the Theater of the Stars, from then on every CoH, Hollywood Public Works,  that's been cut, Mulch Sweat and Shears, Burudika, obviously British Revolution was a huge hit. So many great performers that came to the area because Disney was the Mecca of entertainment, a friend, former CoH Francis Floot, calls Disney the golden handcuffs, you are pretty tied to them in all aspects, they expect a lot from you and then just as easily cut you off


Agree 100% on this. 4 for a dollar was the first big cut for us that was saddening.

I wonder how the conversation goes each time when disney gives them the news....


----------



## yulilin3

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Podcast???  Where is this my friend?!
> 
> I want to hear what Len says. I don’t think they really get DL but I trust them on WDW.


The link to his podcast is in his signature.  If you're reading this on your phone put it in landscape mode and you'll see it.  Their podcasts are super fun and informative


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss. Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.



This is hard to say, yes there will be changes, business is ever changing as is. Things will change some will come back some won't, some will in different forms.

But when it comes to masks and social distancing overall those will go away, faster than some will wish. Sure a few more may choose to wear a mask and it may not look as weird but it won't ever be the majority. Many parts of Asia people wear them more because of Air quality than anything.

Over time a lot will slack more and more because its work and people tend to have short term memories.

And don't forget there are many things going on in the US right now that people are packing in closely for now and many of them haven't had outbreaks linked to them or anyone sick.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont think I agree on this.
> 
> We'll get close to pre covid normal eventually but never back 100% to how it was either regarding safety or especially with business.
> 
> Pre covid, some people already carried hand sanitizer around and used it regularly. In the east many already used masks. Years from now i think many more people will do those things than there were pre covid. Most will not though, but there will be more than before.
> 
> But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss. Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.



Agree with this, but would add more businesses will be prudent with their debt load.  I expect to see more publicly listed companies to have higher numbers of cash on hand (as a percentage) to sail them through rough financial waters.  And I also feel that the private business sector will run trimmed budgets for years.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-abound-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



While this is great news, adding only one show will just help with the crowds a little bit.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Podcast???  Where is this my friend?!
> 
> I want to hear what Len says. I don’t think they really get DL but I trust them on WDW.



Link is in my signature


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont think I agree on this.
> 
> We'll get close to pre covid normal eventually but never back 100% to how it was either regarding safety or especially with business.
> 
> Pre covid, some people already carried hand sanitizer around and used it regularly. In the east many already used masks. Years from now i think many more people will do those things than there were pre covid. Most will not though, but there will be more than before.
> 
> But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss. Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.



I agree - especially business travel and working fr home will be very different going forward for many.  And even things like conferences, I think a long time (if ever) it is back to how it used to be.  Not to say they won't come back at all but I think this is giving companies an opportunity to rethink everything and not just continue to do things because that is how it always was done


----------



## DavidHobart

yulilin3 said:


> The link to his podcast is in his signature.  If you're reading this on your phone put it in landscape mode and you'll see it.  Their podcasts are super fun and informative


On Apple, search for DBC Pod


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eriences-abound-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


Drat! I didn’t have “indoor sing along” as the first entertainment show to come back to DHS on my WDW Re-opening Bingo Card.


----------



## Greta

gottalovepluto said:


> Drat! I didn’t have “indoor sing along” as the first entertainment show to come back to DHS on my WDW Re-opening Bingo Card.


If there is indoor singing here I am holding out hope for the Voices of Liberty.    They have performed up on the big stage before - why not again?

pleeessse bring them back Disney!


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Greta said:


> If there is indoor singing here I am holding out hope for the Voices of Liberty.    They have performed up on the big stage before - why not again?
> 
> pleeessse bring them back Disney!


We know they're coming back for Christmas!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Greta said:


> If there is indoor singing here I am holding out hope for the Voices of Liberty.    They have performed up on the big stage before - why not again?
> 
> pleeessse bring them back Disney!



Disney already announced they are coming back for the Festival of the Holiday 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-world/epcot/festival-of-the-holidays.htm


----------



## Greta

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> We know they're coming back for Christmas!


I’m so glad for that!   They are amazing!  (sad for myself because I will be there next week and not during the holidays)


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Eric Smith said:


> I agree that we’ll get beyond masks and enforced distancing.  I don’t know how long it will take people to get to the point where they’re ok with packing in to a queue in a theme park or on to a cruise ship.


I just saw pictures of people being ok with packing it in at Epcot. I was surprised. Strollers crammed together like the old days too. Long lines for food vendors and crowded too. I feel like the Governors announcement has caused people to slack. It is unfortunate because if crowds are up and they don't offer fastpass by Thanksgiving we are going to be waiting in long lines.

At this point we have to rely on peoples good nature to comply with Disney guidelines.


----------



## andyman8

Looks like Disney is sending out a lot surveys this week. I've gotten a few and I see others online (on social media and various blogs) are reporting receiving surveys as well. They're mostly centered around the usual health and safety questions (similar to those asked back in mid/late July) but there are also some questions about experiences and entertainment in particular. They definitely seem to be trying to gage the Guest effects of bringing back some entertainment in the new fiscal year. Remember that with more theater seats, capacity goes up (and suddenly, that 30% of "capacity" is a higher number).


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Looks like Disney is sending out a lot surveys this week. I've gotten a few and I see others online (on social media and various blogs) are reporting receiving surveys as well. They're mostly centered around the usual health and safety questions (similar to those asked back in mid/late July) but there are also some questions about experiences and entertainment in particular. They definitely seem to be trying to gage the Guest effects of bringing back some entertainment in the new fiscal year. Remember that with more theater seats, capacity goes up (and suddenly, that 30% of "capacity" is a higher number).


I got my normal post-stay survey from OKW yesterday, but it was definitely a lot more in depth than previous surveys. Focused on resort first, but then a lot of questions about parks as well.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

KBoopaloo said:


> Times are tough and lots of companies are making difficult financial decisions but what a lousy, lousy way to treat a group of longtime employees/performers. Bringing them back from furlough, asking them to adjust their repertoire to suit a different venue and then giving them not very much notice that they are being let go after all is really disappointing. Also with the holidays coming up and Disney’s push to attract people for that time period you’d think they want to have as many entertainment options available as possible.



I agree, very distastefully done. I have read on several FB groups and blogs big disappointment from this decision. Many are promoting sending emails verbalizing Disney reconsider their decision.


----------



## Vern60

andyman8 said:


> Looks like Disney is sending out a lot surveys this week. I've gotten a few and I see others online (on social media and various blogs) are reporting receiving surveys as well. They're mostly centered around the usual health and safety questions (similar to those asked back in mid/late July) but there are also some questions about experiences and entertainment in particular. They definitely seem to be trying to gage the Guest effects of bringing back some entertainment in the new fiscal year. Remember that with more theater seats, capacity goes up (and suddenly, that 30% of "capacity" is a higher number).


I think that's great news and I agree that they're probably trying to gauge guest perceptions like you say. Just this past week, it seems to me, there have been quite a few new things opening so I'm very optimistic that things are on the way back to a relative normal.
Just today there was a very positive article in the Tallahassee Reports which could help the reopening plans, (hoping folks might read this before answering survey! )


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Eric Smith said:


> I agree that we’ll get beyond masks and enforced distancing.  I don’t know how long it will take people to get to the point where they’re ok with packing in to a queue in a theme park or on to a cruise ship.



I know plenty of people who are ready for that now. You see it on the news too. People packed into bars and clubs in states that allow it. I think it’s much more than some think.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont think I agree on this.
> 
> We'll get close to pre covid normal eventually but never back 100% to how it was either regarding safety or especially with business.
> 
> Pre covid, some people already carried hand sanitizer around and used it regularly. In the east many already used masks. Years from now i think many more people will do those things than there were pre covid. Most will not though, but there will be more than before.
> 
> But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. *They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss.* Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.


There are a lot of things that customers _*DO *_miss, but we just didn't have a choice in the matter. The big question is whether those things will eventually come back or, because they provide cost savings, we'll have to just keep missing them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I’ve been openly critical of WDW (assumingly) raising capacity, or at least the demand now meeting capacity without opening additional offerings, but it seems they are working on it which is very reassuring. I did fear they would ignore growing crowds for an uneasy amount of time, but they’re slowly and steadily adding more. Wonder when ride capacity will follow? Can’t imagine the lines can get any longer into walkways after pics I saw from this weekend, yikes.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disneytrippin' said:


> I just saw pictures of people being ok with packing it in at Epcot. I was surprised. Strollers crammed together like the old days too. Long lines for food vendors and crowded too. I feel like the Governors announcement has caused people to slack. It is unfortunate because if crowds are up and they don't offer fastpass by Thanksgiving we are going to be waiting in long lines.
> 
> At this point we have to rely on peoples good nature to comply with Disney guidelines.


Reports are EP has been like that every weekend, nothing to do with the governors announcement.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KBoopaloo said:


> Times are tough and lots of companies are making difficult financial decisions but what a lousy, lousy way to treat a group of longtime employees/performers. Bringing them back from furlough, asking them to adjust their repertoire to suit a different venue and then giving them not very much notice that they are being let go after all is really disappointing. Also with the holidays coming up and Disney’s push to attract people for that time period you’d think they want to have as many entertainment options available as possible.


Asking them to adjust their repertoire? Look, it’s sad to see anyone lose their jobs. When the people are old it’s even sadder as their prospects aren’t great. But it was a job, Disney paid them to “adjust their repertoire” they didn’t do it as a favor to the company. It bites to be let go but they were lucky enough to be employed while *many* other disney employees/contractors were not. And what else should Disney do with them when they’ve decided they don’t need their skill set right now? Offer them other positions? Positions other Disney employees are more qualified for and have been waiting to be brought back for? That’s not right. Pay them anyway? That’s not responsible when the money can be better deployed elsewhere, they are not a charity they are a business.

I hope someday Disney will be ready to have them back in the Grand Floridian and they can have their jobs back, but that’s just not where the company is right now. I think they have a few bucks they can throw at entertainment and they’ve decided the orchestra is no longer the best use of those dollars.


----------



## skeeter31

mi*vida*loca said:


> I know plenty of people who are ready for that now. You see it on the news too. People packed into bars and clubs in states that allow it. I think it’s much more than some think.


Yes, there are a bunch of people who are ready for it, but there are also a bunch of people that aren’t ready for that. And Disney won‘t want to alienate the people that won’t feel comfortable in packed spaces again. They’d rather err on the side of caution. People who are comfortable being in packed spaces will come regardless, but they’re going to want to cater to the more cautious otherwise they’ll alienate them completely.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, there are a bunch of people who are ready for it, but there are also a bunch of people that aren’t ready for that. And Disney won‘t want to alienate the people that won’t feel comfortable in packed spaces again. They’d rather err on the side of caution. People who are comfortable being in packed spaces will come regardless, but they’re going to want to cater to the more cautious otherwise they’ll alienate them completely.


I’m excited to go back to WDW. I’m not ok with 100% indoor dining or no mask rules and so far Disney has not done either. I was ok spending the money on hotels and tickets because crowds were lower despite the lack of entertainment. But if I start seeing consistent reports weekdays are as miserable as weekends I’m going to reevaluate the whole thing


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneytrippin' said:


> I just saw pictures of people being ok with packing it in at Epcot. I was surprised. Strollers crammed together like the old days too. Long lines for food vendors and crowded too. I feel like the Governors announcement has caused people to slack. It is unfortunate because if crowds are up and they don't offer fastpass by Thanksgiving we are going to be waiting in long lines.
> 
> At this point we have to rely on peoples good nature to comply with Disney guidelines.


Yeah that’s my concern about crowds being back to normal is long waits!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, there are a bunch of people who are ready for it, but there are also a bunch of people that aren’t ready for that. And Disney won‘t want to alienate the people that won’t feel comfortable in packed spaces again. They’d rather err on the side of caution. People who are comfortable being in packed spaces will come regardless, but they’re going to want to cater to the more cautious otherwise they’ll alienate them completely.



when they’re ready to raise their limits there will be plenty there to fill up the parks. And Disney is fine alienating people. They do it with their prices alone. I think they’ll keep capacity low for now so they can give off a good public perception. But I believe they are dying to raise capacity and make more money.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, there are a bunch of people who are ready for it, but there are also a bunch of people that aren’t ready for that. And Disney won‘t want to alienate the people that won’t feel comfortable in packed spaces again. They’d rather err on the side of caution. People who are comfortable being in packed spaces will come regardless, but they’re going to want to cater to the more cautious otherwise they’ll alienate them completely.


I think Disney will do whatever they think is best for them so if they have reason to believe that more ppl are ready to move on & that gets more ppl in the parks, I believe they will do that.


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> Asking them to adjust their repertoire? Look, it’s sad to see anyone lose their jobs. When the people are old it’s even sadder as their prospects aren’t great. But it was a job, Disney paid them to “adjust their repertoire” they didn’t do it as a favor to the company. It bites to be let go but they were lucky enough to be employed while *many* other disney employees/contractors were not. And what else should Disney do with them when they’ve decided they don’t need their skill set right now? Offer them other positions? Positions other Disney employees are more qualified for and have been waiting to be brought back for? That’s not right. Pay them anyway? That’s not responsible when the money can be better deployed elsewhere, they are not a charity they are a business.
> 
> I hope someday Disney will be ready to have them back in the Grand Floridian and they can have their jobs back, but that’s just not where the company is right now. I think they have a few bucks they can throw at entertainment and they’ve decided the orchestra is no longer the best use of those dollars.


They were professional musicians who had a particular style of performance and just not trained monkeys so yeah, I do think it is lousy that Disney said “your old job is not available, can you do this instead?” and they agreed and adjusted accordingly because I am sure they WERE feeling lucky to have a job at all only to be let go a month or so later through no fault of their own.  It sucks, I feel bad for them and saying “lots of people have lost their jobs” doesn’t make it suck less for them. Of course it sucks that lots of people have lost their jobs. Everything sucks. It also makes me think less of Disney, sorry if you think that is ridiculous. 

And for what it is worth I work for an organization that is still paying a significant  number of workers who are still at home unable to do their jobs. They’ve been getting paid fully since March. So save me the “what do you want Disney to do- pay people to stay home?” arguments because there are some places doing exactly that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> when they’re ready to raise their limits there will be plenty there to fill up the parks. And Disney is fine alienating people. They do it with their prices alone. I think they’ll keep capacity low for now so they can give off a good public perception. But I believe they are dying to raise capacity and make more money.



I think they are dying to have more guests come and stay in the resorts and do the full WDW experience (and paying the full WDW cost).  They could get more passholders in the parks today if they wanted and could add (limited) park hoping if they wanted more people in the different parks

I think they are ok with the park levels right now until more people are willing to / able to travel and spend that vacation $


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Asking them to adjust their repertoire? Look, it’s sad to see anyone lose their jobs. When the people are old it’s even sadder as their prospects aren’t great. But it was a job, Disney paid them to “adjust their repertoire” they didn’t do it as a favor to the company. It bites to be let go but they were lucky enough to be employed while *many* other disney employees/contractors were not. And what else should Disney do with them when they’ve decided they don’t need their skill set right now? Offer them other positions? Positions other Disney employees are more qualified for and have been waiting to be brought back for? That’s not right. Pay them anyway? That’s not responsible when the money can be better deployed elsewhere, they are not a charity they are a business.
> 
> I hope someday Disney will be ready to have them back in the Grand Floridian and they can have their jobs back, but that’s just not where the company is right now. I think they have a few bucks they can throw at entertainment and they’ve decided the orchestra is no longer the best use of those dollars.



I will wait and see if they are brought back when things (meaning resort capacity levels) are closer to "normal"

I thought they added a ton of ambiance to the GF lobby but I see tons of reports about how the resort lobbies are empty so of all the things for Disney to spend $ on now, that seems like not the best use of funds


----------



## one_cat

We are at Epcot today.  It is crowded.  Feels like a normal weekday last September.  The good news is the Yorkshire Fish and Chips is open.  I was not expecting that.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

anthony2k7 said:


> I dont think I agree on this.
> 
> We'll get close to pre covid normal eventually but never back 100% to how it was either regarding safety or especially with business.
> 
> Pre covid, some people already carried hand sanitizer around and used it regularly. In the east many already used masks. Years from now i think many more people will do those things than there were pre covid. Most will not though, but there will be more than before.
> 
> But the biggest noticable impact will be with businesses. Businesses won't be forgetting the last year and going back 100% to how they were. They've all been gathering a lot of data from this. They know what services that have been cut for now that customers didn't really miss. Same with products. Same with teams. Many of those things are gone forever.


I'm one of those people who always carried hand sanitizer, wiped down airplane seats/tray tables, etc, before any of this happened. I certainly hope that businesses keep up with the increased focus on cleanliness.

Specifically Re: Disney: Pre-COVID, I'd seen many complaints of dirty bathrooms at the parks and of areas that hadn't been kept as clean as in years past. I don't know if it's my rose colored glasses of the past, but I remember the parks being very clean in the early 2000s, certainly moreso than in recent years. If that's the case, then Disney is capable of keeping the parks clean.

We were at the parks up until the day before closing, and noticed CMs wiping everything down (trash cans by the JC, hand rails on the second floor of the Poly,...). There was a definite increase in CMs wiping down surfaces from the beginning of our March trip to the end.

I also know parks were much less busy than normal in July/Aug, but we never encountered dirty bathrooms that trip (no overflowing trash, no stopped up toilets, no soaking wet/paper covered floors). I'd love it if Disney has learned that they can't skimp on janitorial services, even if for no other reason on their end than optics.

I also think some of the strategies businesses have come up with to help maintain sales will stick around. As the parent of 4 young kids, we tend to prefer to get take out rather than sit in restaurants. Most restaurants in our area have really streamlined their to-go services, from now offering online ordering (or revamping their website) to better packaging foods to-go, to also doing a much better job with curbside. I'm excited that Disney is starting to offer to-go as well. Over the years I've read countless posts asking if Disney restaurants even have to-go containers - that shouldn't be an issue now for the restaurants that offer that service. I also personally don't have a problem with the room service pizza, but I know many do, and it will be nice to have the option to pick up the Sana'a bread service to eat in our room instead, for instance.

Cuts are heartbreaking, whether it's Disney or outside businesses. I wrote to Disney yesterday to complain about cutting the GF orchestra, but I also mentioned the cuts to entertainment that've been happening for years across property. I don't know if all of the cuts we're seeing at Disney (like to entertainment) are a direct result of the pandemic or if they're cuts they've wanted to make and now have an excuse for or think they can do quietly. Either way, there are Disney details that make the parks and resorts special, and cuts are noticed.

I agree with others that things like masks and distancing will go away somewhat quickly. Like I said, I hope on the business side, companies (like Disney) continue with their cleaning efforts.

I also think now that so many businesses have gotten onboard with working remotely, that will be an option moving forward for more employees - which is mostly a good thing. I've had a few family members/friends who have worked remotely for years and love it. It's baffled me that more companies weren't doing it before, especially as part of efforts to alleviate problems with childcare, decrease environmental impacts of traffic, etc. There is remote work being done in DH's industry that we very much hope is allowed to continue as it would be a good thing for everyone.

Obviously there have been many cuts to employees, businesses have closed altogether -  it's terrible. Many businesses have also gotten more savvy with ways to increase sales and still bring in money, and I don't see those strategies going away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I'm one of those people who always carried hand sanitizer, wiped down airplane seats/tray tables, etc, before any of this happened. I certainly hope that businesses keep up with the increased focus on cleanliness.
> 
> Specifically Re: Disney: Pre-COVID, I'd seen many complaints of dirty bathrooms at the parks and of areas that hadn't been kept as clean as in years past. I don't know if it's my rose colored glasses of the past, but I remember the parks being very clean in the early 2000s, certainly moreso than in recent years. If that's the case, then Disney is capable of keeping the parks clean.
> 
> We were at the parks up until the day before closing, and noticed CMs wiping everything down (trash cans by the JC, hand rails on the second floor of the Poly,...). There was a definite increase in CMs wiping down surfaces from the beginning of our March trip to the end.
> 
> I also know parks were much less busy than normal in July/Aug, but we never encountered dirty bathrooms that trip (no overflowing trash, no stopped up toilets, no soaking wet/paper covered floors). I'd love it if Disney has learned that they can't skimp on janitorial services, even if for no other reason on their end than optics.
> 
> I also think some of the strategies businesses have come up with to help maintain sales will stick around. As the parent of 4 young kids, we tend to prefer to get take out rather than sit in restaurants. Most restaurants in our area have really streamlined their to-go services, from now offering online ordering (or revamping their website) to better packaging foods to-go, to also doing a much better job with curbside. I'm excited that Disney is starting to offer to-go as well. Over the years I've read countless posts asking if Disney restaurants even have to-go containers - that shouldn't be an issue now for the restaurants that offer that service. I also personally don't have a problem with the room service pizza, but I know many do, and it will be nice to have the option to pick up the Sana'a bread service to eat in our room instead, for instance.
> 
> Cuts are heartbreaking, whether it's Disney or outside businesses. I wrote to Disney yesterday to complain about cutting the GF orchestra, but I also mentioned the cuts to entertainment that've been happening for years across property. I don't know if all of the cuts we're seeing at Disney (like to entertainment) are a direct result of the pandemic or if they're cuts they've wanted to make and now have an excuse for or think they can do quietly. Either way, there are Disney details that make the parks and resorts special, and cuts are noticed.
> 
> I agree with others that things like masks and distancing will go away somewhat quickly. Like I said, I hope on the business side, companies (like Disney) continue with their cleaning efforts.
> 
> I also think now that so many businesses have gotten onboard with working remotely, that will be an option moving forward for more employees - which is mostly a good thing. I've had a few family members/friends who have worked remotely for years and love it. It's baffled me that more companies weren't doing it before, especially as part of efforts to alleviate problems with childcare, decrease environmental impacts of traffic, etc. There is remote work being done in DH's industry that we very much hope is allowed to continue as it would be a good thing for everyone.
> 
> Obviously there have been many cuts to employees, businesses have closed altogether -  it's terrible. Many businesses have also gotten more savvy with ways to increase sales and still bring in money, and I don't see those strategies going away.



I just hope restaurants being allowed to offer alcohol to go is here to stay 


I do agree about the working remotely - both companies allowing it and people being open to it.  In the past I rarely worked from home (only if like weather or my wife had something necessitated me staying home, etc) and now I am pretty sure I will work the majority of time from home going forward as I am getting used to it and see the benefits.


----------



## gottalovepluto

KBoopaloo said:


> And for what it is worth I work for an organization that is still paying a significant  number of workers who are still at home unable to do their jobs. They’ve been getting paid fully since March. So save me the “what do you want Disney to do- pay people to stay home?” arguments because there are some places doing exactly that.


That’s great your company is paying people to do nothing. But it’s not the path Disney has chosen and it would be absolutely wrong to pay them despite not using them essentially saying “the orchestra is more important than the thousands of other CMs we aren’t paying right now either”.


----------



## TwoMisfits

To note...it seems Disney is opening up a lot more of the snack/dining spots this weekend and over the next few days...it probably is a sign Disney is willing to keep those employees on b/c they are revenue-generating, even if they lose revenue for now, vs having the long term layoff and potentially losing them (now that unemployment has run out)...

The same could be said for the Frozen sing along - the popularity of that attraction in pre-Covid-time probably means Disney finds those folks the most needed and difficult to replace, even if it seems counterintuitive to bring them back as the 1st big group now...

Both signs of the petering out of Covid help, with businesses now turning to fending for themselves long term...


----------



## Farro

one_cat said:


> We are at Epcot today.  It is crowded.  Feels like a normal weekday last September.  The good news is the Yorkshire Fish and Chips is open.  I was not expecting that.



Hope you are having fun!

Yep, I watched another walking tour video, this time of Epcot. Totally looked like our October crowds. Mask compliance looked good.

I also learned there is an entire walkway in the back of Canada that leads to a waterfall! I never knew. Apparently we've not paid much attention to the Canada Pavilion. Will have to rectify that... 

And there was a musical group on the stage near the American Pavilion, where they have Eat to The Beat. It sounded like a Spanish guitar, I'm not sure the language, assuming Spanish, but it was beautiful.  What a voice!!!
I didnt think they had live acts! I could be so happy sitting there with a glass of wine, listening...


----------



## andyman8

TwoMisfits said:


> To note...it seems Disney is opening up a lot more of the snack/dining spots this weekend and over the next few days...it probably is a sign Disney is willing to keep those employees on b/c they are revenue-generating, even if they lose revenue for now, vs having the long term layoff and potentially losing them (now that unemployment has run out)...
> 
> The same could be said for the Frozen sing along - the popularity of that attraction in pre-Covid-time probably means Disney finds those folks the most needed and difficult to replace, even if it seems counterintuitive to bring them back as the 1st big group now...
> 
> Both signs of the petering out of Covid help, with businesses now turning to fending for themselves long term...


As we've all discussed, I think it's likely we will see more dining options/snack offerings coming online, especially in the parks, throughout October (assuming they can continue to be able to at least fill the parks on weekends). I wouldn't expect anything too major yet, though.


----------



## Carol_

We just got back. HS was packed with long waits, MK was better than usual, and AK crowds were good but the offerings were so slimmed down as to be barely worth it. I still waited 40 min to get on FOP but having never obtained a FP before, I figured this was my only chance to ride it. I hated the movie but the ride was great.
MCO is much busier than it was in June. (June was spooky empty.)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...ints-at-increase-in-capacity-and-experiences/


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> Hope you are having fun!
> 
> Yep, I watched another walking tour video, this time of Epcot. Totally looked like our October crowds. Mask compliance looked good.
> 
> I also learned there is an entire walkway in the back of Canada that leads to a waterfall! I never knew. Apparently we've not paid much attention to the Canada Pavilion. Will have to rectify that...
> 
> And there was a musical group on the stage near the American Pavilion, where they have Eat to The Beat. It sounded like a Spanish guitar, I'm not sure the language, assuming Spanish, but it was beautiful.  What a voice!!!
> I didnt think they had live acts! I could be so happy sitting there with a glass of wine, listening...



*The walkway in the back of Canada by the waterfall ends in the Circlevision movie of Canada, which was just redone at the beginning of the year with Eugene Levy and Catherine O'Hara! Haven't gotten to see the new movie yet but we loved the old one with Martin Short narrating. And you probably heard Mariachi Cobre playing on the stage at the America pavilion - they've been rotating sets of Cobre and the Jammitors at that stage for a while (since reopening). Cobre is one of our favorite live acts. They're so good! Definitely check them out if you haven't before.*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I noticed that someone on Twitter said that the mask spiel at the parks sounded more specific today - including things like masks must be worn at all times, including when taking photos.

Interesting that right after the FL developments, Disney starts running a more specific mask spiel. Maybe the timing is just coincidental though. Can anyone else confirm it was just updated?


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s great your company is paying people to do nothing. But it’s not the path Disney has chosen and it would be absolutely wrong to pay them despite not using them essentially saying “the orchestra is more important than the thousands of other CMs we aren’t paying right now either”.


I never said they should pay the orchestra and not pay anyone else - obviously that would be ridiculous and how would you decide who gets paid and who doesn’t in such a large company? I said my organization is paying many people in many roles that are unable to work right now as an example that there are places  
doing this so claiming it is not an option at all for a company doesn’t fly with me. Is it realistic to expect Disney to be paying people for months on end if they are unable to work? Probably not. But I do think they probably had some wiggle room to handle the lay-off of a group of people they had brought back from furlough a little more generously than they did. That’s all.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just hope restaurants being allowed to offer alcohol to go is here to stay
> 
> 
> I do agree about the working remotely - both companies allowing it and people being open to it.  In the past I rarely worked from home (only if like weather or my wife had something necessitated me staying home, etc) and now I am pretty sure I will work the majority of time from home going forward as I am getting used to it and see the benefits.


It is here b/c it always has been a thing here in NOLA. It’s actually called a Geaux cup !


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if I I activate an AP voucher at an Epcot ticket window?


----------



## coolbrook

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I believe Disney has already raised it without broadcasting it.


Me too


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> I noticed that someone on Twitter said that the mask spiel at the parks sounded more specific today - including things like masks must be worn at all times, including when taking photos.
> 
> Interesting that right after the FL developments, Disney starts running a more specific mask spiel. Maybe the timing is just coincidental though. Can anyone else confirm it was just updated?


That new spiel had been out for about a week and a half


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> That new spiel had been out for about a week and a half



Thanks! That’s what I was wondering.


----------



## Dentam

JacknSally said:


> *The walkway in the back of Canada by the waterfall ends in the Circlevision movie of Canada, which was just redone at the beginning of the year with Eugene Levy and Catherine O'Hara! Haven't gotten to see the new movie yet but we loved the old one with Martin Short narrating. And you probably heard Mariachi Cobre playing on the stage at the America pavilion - they've been rotating sets of Cobre and the Jammitors at that stage for a while (since reopening). Cobre is one of our favorite live acts. They're so good! Definitely check them out if you haven't before.*



That area of the Canada pavilion has always been one of my favorites!  We saw the new film during our trip earlier this month and missed the Martin Short version.  Loved the humor in his version (fans of his in general) while this one was a bit blah for us.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> As we've all discussed, I think it's likely we will see more dining options/snack offerings coming online, especially in the parks, throughout October (assuming they can continue to be able to at least fill the parks on weekends). *I wouldn't expect anything too major yet, though*.


So basically we have your guarantee that everything besides V&A will be open by Halloween? I can live with that.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if I I activate an AP voucher at an Epcot ticket window?


Yes, if you already purchased the voucher, you can activate it at any ticket window. My parents activated at Epcot IG ticket window and we activated ours at AK (all within the past 2 weeks). Got our new yellow cards and everything.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Just realized that last year at this time I was on my way to the airport for my first fully solo trip to see the final Illuminations. Maybe that is why I am so grouchy today.


----------



## Jellybass

So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.


----------



## Jennasis

So, can anyone name the things, historically, that Disney took away and then brought BACK?


----------



## Farro

Jellybass said:


> So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.



Yes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jellybass said:


> So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.



Yes, absolutely nothing has changed for Disney.


----------



## Redhead5

Disney is a private company. The state can't make it increase capacity or stop requiring masks.


----------



## Farro

Jennasis said:


> So, can anyone name the things, historically, that Disney took away and then brought BACK?



They replaced the music acts in Morocco, not a complete elimination, right?


----------



## osufeth24

Sorry for some of my posts yesterday

Just got back from my staycation with friends.  I had been looking forward to this for almost 4 months, and it was a pretty disappointing trip.  Nothing from Disney's side, but more from the friends.  I don't feel like going into much detail, but it's left me pretty depressed about it as this was supposed to be the only good moment for me of this year.  Instead, it just made me feel even worse and more isolated/lonely.


----------



## Jellybass

Thank you both, it was a bit confusing to read from that state announcement.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jennasis said:


> So, can anyone name the things, historically, that Disney took away and then brought BACK?



MSEP, I think?

oh wait do you mean Covid or just in general?


----------



## BorderTenny

Jellybass said:


> So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.


There was never any state requirement for masks in FL. Disney, as a private business, has a right to create and enforce just about any rule on its property.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> MSEP, I think?
> 
> oh wait do you mean Covid or just in general?



And rumor has it Paint The Night is coming for 50th?


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Sorry for some of my posts yesterday
> 
> Just got back from my staycation with friends.  I had been looking forward to this for almost 4 months, and it was a pretty disappointing trip.  Nothing from Disney's side, but more from the friends.  I don't feel like going into much detail, but it's left me pretty depressed about it as this was supposed to be the only good moment for me of this year.  Instead, it just made me feel even worse and more isolated/lonely.



Sorry. My siblings completely messed up our last trip in 2017.  Bad.

I got over it, but Covid made me mad all over again.


----------



## Marthasor

Jellybass said:


> So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.



It's private property so they can mandate things or prohibit things that may be just fine off Disney property.  Mask wearing is one now, but certain strollers, loose ice, adult costumes, etc. are other things they regulate on their own property.  I hope that makes sense?


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> Looks like Disney is sending out a lot surveys this week. I've gotten a few and I see others online (on social media and various blogs) are reporting receiving surveys as well. They're mostly centered around the usual health and safety questions (similar to those asked back in mid/late July) but there are also some questions about experiences and entertainment in particular. They definitely seem to be trying to gage the Guest effects of bringing back some entertainment in the new fiscal year. Remember that with more theater seats, capacity goes up (and suddenly, that 30% of "capacity" is a higher number).



Is the Frozen theater that much bigger than the Theater of the Stars?  I figured that with closing out one theater and opening another it was kind of a wash - capacity-wise.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Is the Frozen theater that much bigger than the Theater of the Stars?  I figured that with closing out one theater and opening another it was kind of a wash - capacity-wise.



I think Frozen will draw many more people than Theater of the Stars?


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, if you already purchased the voucher, you can activate it at any ticket window. My parents activated at Epcot IG ticket window and we activated ours at AK (all within the past 2 weeks). Got our new yellow cards and everything.


Ok great! Thanks! I thought I remembered doing that once before.


----------



## Jellybass

Marthasor said:


> It's private property so they can mandate things or prohibit things that may be just fine off Disney property.  Mask wearing is one now, but certain strollers, loose ice, adult costumes, etc. are other things they regulate on their own property.  I hope that makes sense?


Sure does, thank you.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I think Frozen will draw many more people than Theater of the Stars?



So do I - but my post was concerning park capacity.  From a standpoint of determining capacity they just need to know throughput and number of seats - not perceived popularity - of an attraction.


----------



## LSUmiss

BorderTenny said:


> There was never any state requirement for masks in FL. Disney, as a private business, has a right to create and enforce just about any rule on its property.


True but OC did have a mask mandate (and maybe still does although it’s really no longer enforceable).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> And rumor has it Paint The Night is coming for 50th?


LEAVE OUR PTN ALONE!!! It’s busy collecting all the best dust CA has to offer.

Sincerely,
Disneyland’s Depressed Californians


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Sorry for some of my posts yesterday
> 
> Just got back from my staycation with friends.  I had been looking forward to this for almost 4 months, and it was a pretty disappointing trip.  Nothing from Disney's side, but more from the friends.  I don't feel like going into much detail, but it's left me pretty depressed about it as this was supposed to be the only good moment for me of this year.  Instead, it just made me feel even worse and more isolated/lonely.



Sorry to hear that - hope something better comes along to cheer you up

Let me know if you would prefer more of less of my poor attempts at humor


----------



## Jennasis

DGsAtBLT said:


> MSEP, I think?
> 
> oh wait do you mean Covid or just in general?



In general.  Disney has not been known to give much credence to guest demands or petitions to bring things back.= that got the axe.


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> True but OC did have a mask mandate (and maybe still does although it’s really no longer enforceable).



As someone who lives in Orlando, it was rarely enforced to begin with. The amount of times I was in gas stations, stores, etc and saw people with no masks was pretty high. No one ever said anything.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry to hear that - hope something better comes along to cheer you up
> 
> Let me know if you would prefer more of less of my poor attempts at humor



Thanks. Just sucks it went like it did, was supposed to leave me more energized, not further in despair


----------



## Farro

Jennasis said:


> In general.  Disney has not been known to give much credence to guest demands or petitions to bring things back.= that got the axe.



Fuel rods.


----------



## Jennasis

Farro said:


> Fuel rods.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> Sorry for some of my posts yesterday
> 
> Just got back from my staycation with friends.  I had been looking forward to this for almost 4 months, and it was a pretty disappointing trip.  Nothing from Disney's side, but more from the friends.  I don't feel like going into much detail, but it's left me pretty depressed about it as this was supposed to be the only good moment for me of this year.  Instead, it just made me feel even worse and more isolated/lonely.


I’m very sorry to hear that. Were they critical of wdw or just not good sports? Being the host for a wdw trip is high pressure either way and I’m sorry your planning and careful consideration was lost on your friends.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jennasis said:


> In general.  Disney has not been known to give much credence to guest demands or petitions to bring things back.= that got the axe.



You’re absolutely right. In general I think they realize that the rabid fans who notice these more minor cuts and changes will keep coming back regardless and the general Disney going public who is less obsessed looks more at the big picture Disney experience.


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m very sorry to hear that. Were they critical of wdw or just not good sports? Being the host for a wdw trip is high pressure either way and I’m sorry your planning and careful consideration was lost on your friends.



They're ap holders, so they're Disney people as well. Was just various things that made me feel depressed.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> You’re absolutely right. In general I think they realize that the rabid fans who notice these more minor cuts and changes will keep coming back regardless and the general Disney going public who is less obsessed looks more at the big picture Disney experience.



Thats a nice way to put it!

I feel I'm rabid in the sense that I always want to visit every few years, but I certainly look more at the big picture.

Rides I miss when gone. Entertainment,  I'm glad to see it change up.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> Is the Frozen theater that much bigger than the Theater of the Stars?  I figured that with closing out one theater and opening another it was kind of a wash - capacity-wise.


I don’t know of capacity, but Frozen is still very well attended and reports are that the Society show was sparse at best. Hopefully that theater will not be dark long and BatB returns, modified.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> They're ap holders, so they're Disney people as well. Was just various things that made me feel depressed.


Maybe even Disney isn’t enough to pull us out of the dregs of reality.


----------



## Nlfm432010

osufeth24 said:


> They're ap holders, so they're Disney people as well. Was just various things that made me feel depressed.





osufeth24 said:


> Sorry for some of my posts yesterday
> 
> Just got back from my staycation with friends.  I had been looking forward to this for almost 4 months, and it was a pretty disappointing trip.  Nothing from Disney's side, but more from the friends.  I don't feel like going into much detail, but it's left me pretty depressed about it as this was supposed to be the only good moment for me of this year.  Instead, it just made me feel even worse and more isolated/lonely.


I can understand and appreciate what your saying.  I live minutes from the parks and miss the pre-covid Disney terribly- you are not alone


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jennasis said:


> In general.  Disney has not been known to give much credence to guest demands or petitions to bring things back.= that got the axe.



Hey, I wrote a strongly worded email when they “permanently closed” Pizzerizzo ... then it was “seasonally closed” now it seems to be always open! Miracles happen!


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> Hey, I wrote a strongly worded email when they “permanently closed” Pizzerizzo ... then it was “seasonally closed” now it seems to be always open! Miracles happen!


You're the one to blame for it reopening. . Most people say it's one of the worst restaurants on property.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> They're ap holders, so they're Disney people as well. Was just various things that made me feel depressed.


So sorry. It’s one thing when a company disappoints you but when the sadness stems from stuff with friends it hurts on a next level. Been there. To add so much hope because of this sucky year that also got dashed is just awful


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> You're the one to blame for it reopening. . Most people say it's one of the worst restaurants on property.



Could the pizza be better? Sure. But the theming is absolutely hilarious and it’s a must do for our family! We love our Rat Pizza.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Could the pizza be better? Sure. But the theming is absolutely hilarious and it’s a must do for our family! We love our Rat Pizza.



I don’t understand why the standard Disney QS pizza has to be so bad! They’ve come so far with some of the QS locations (hello, Satuli Canteen!!) and then there’s that. Bleh . Sorry to all who love it, lol.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Jellybass said:


> So I am confused. There are no longer any state requirements in Florida for masks and no fines but Disney and other parks can still enforce masks and refuse entry? Just a bit confused, thanks.
> [/QUOTE ieve Florida ever had a State mandate for masks.  However, some of their counties did have one including Orange county.  Orange county has stated that they will continue with the mandate.  Disney and other parks are private property so they can mandate masks if they want and for as long as they want even if the state does not mandate it.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t understand why the standard Disney QS pizza has to be so bad! They’ve come so far with some of the QS locations (hello, Satuli Canteen!!) and then there’s that. Bleh . Sorry to all who love it, lol.



Pizza and Bagels are two things that really have no middle ground. There’s a lot of components to making pizza that can land it on either spectrum. There’s more “bad” pizza out there than great, its not just a Disney problem, but I’ll never get Pizza on Disney property again. A few years ago we tried the one on the Boardwalk and that was a taste I couldn’t get rid of the remainder of the trip


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> So sorry. It’s one thing when a company disappoints you but when the sadness stems from stuff with friends it hurts on a next level. Been there. To add so much hope because of this sucky year that also got dashed is just awful



Thanks. 

Reminded me why I like being alone or doing things by myself.. No one can disappoint or hurt you


----------



## Jrb1979

osufeth24 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Reminded me why I like being alone or doing things by myself.. No one can disappoint or hurt you


I am sorry things didn't go well. I do hear you with doing things alone. Maybe it's who I am but my favorite vacations have been alone.


----------



## Dentam

osufeth24 said:


> Reminded me why I like being alone or doing things by myself.. No one can disappoint or hurt you



I can definitely relate to this and have to say, doing things alone is not so bad at all!  My solo trip a few years ago was awesome!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Is there a chance disney is offering park hopping or fast passes for well known vloggers? I've seen 3 of the more popular vloggers today posting that they've park hopped today and/or "missed using fast past+". Could they use them to test out or tease the return of these things or are they lying or am I mistaken and misreading? I can't stop thinking about it!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Is there a chance disney is offering park hopping or fast passes for well known vloggers? I've seen 3 of the more popular vloggers today posting that they've park hopped today and/or "missed using fast past+". Could they use them to test out or tease the return of these things or are they lying or am I mistaken and misreading? I can't stop thinking about it!!



Ooh which ones? I want to check it out.

Without knowing context yet my guess is it’s just special privileges that aren’t worth being read into.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Is there a chance disney is offering park hopping or fast passes for well known vloggers? I've seen 3 of the more popular vloggers today posting that they've park hopped today and/or "missed using fast past+". Could they use them to test out or tease the return of these things or are they lying or am I mistaken and misreading? I can't stop thinking about it!!


It’s possible they are Club 33 members who have been allowed to park hop from the reopen.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Prince charming dev is one. He was at HS this morning and shared on his insta stories "I've missed fp so much" while scanning into a toy story ride then the same day is on flight of passage. He's never said he's a club 33 member but then again I might have missed it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Prince charming dev is one. He was at HS this morning and shared on his insta stories "I've missed fp so much" while scanning into a toy story ride then the same day is on flight of passage. He's never said he's a club 33 member but then again I might have missed it.



He said he missed the FP line so much, could it just be that is he is for some reason using a child swap or some other pass of that nature to get in and need to scan his band?

The hopping is . I don’t think they would need to experiment with vloggers though, my best guess is just special access for some reason.


----------



## Mit88

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Prince charming dev is one. He was at HS this morning and shared on his insta stories "I've missed fp so much" while scanning into a toy story ride then the same day is on flight of passage. He's never said he's a club 33 member but then again I might have missed it.


Well the FP thing could easily just be a recovery FP which has been given out when the ride breaks down.

As for the park hopping, maybe he had a reservation at 1 park and then bought another ticket for another park and didn’t pair it with his MDE for them to recognize that he was already in another park?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dis_Yoda said:


> It’s possible they are Club 33 members who have been allowed to park hop from the reopen.


I didn’t know that, but make sense. (And I definitely don’t begrudge Club 33 members the ability to park hop- they absolutely pay enough for that privilege!)


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Well the FP thing could easily just be a recovery FP which has been given out when the ride breaks down.
> 
> As for the park hopping, maybe he had a reservation at 1 park and then bought another ticket for another park and didn’t pair it with his MDE for them to recognize that he was already in another park?


I wonder if he did the VIP tour.


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Reminded me why I like being alone or doing things by myself.. No one can disappoint or hurt you



Understand 100%! I will never travel with anyone other than my husband and daughter and I’m usually ready to go into hiding after a week in a hotel with them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Well the FP thing could easily just be a recovery FP which has been given out when the ride breaks down.
> 
> As for the park hopping, maybe he had a reservation at 1 park and then bought another ticket for another park and didn’t pair it with his MDE for them to recognize that he was already in another park?


But @Shelby Schroepfer said 3 Vloggers have mentioned it. All 3 would have had to spend the money on tickets (or been Club 33) and that just sounds unlikely...


----------



## Mit88

If he was doing a VIP tour or being brought in with a Club 33 member, he probably would have hinted at something special coming in one of his previous vlogs, or on SM.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> ...The hopping is . I don’t think they would need to experiment with vloggers though, my best guess is *just special access for some reason*.


I don’t think it too crazy to think they could be getting special access so they can write about how the new park hopping system works. Because it’s gonna be a new system if it comes to be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 528475



This kind of thing drives me nuts. Why give them access to something like that?


----------



## yulilin3

Jennasis said:


> So, can anyone name the things, historically, that Disney took away and then brought BACK?


Muppets Great moments im history comes to mind,  only seasonal


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t think it too crazy to think they could be getting special access so they can write about how the new park hopping system works. Because it’s gonna be a new system if it comes to be.



I think you might be right. Just trying to talk myself into it not being the, getting ready for park hopping and get my hopes up for Ryan or Andy to come in here and kill the magic for us


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t think it too crazy to think they could be getting special access so they can write about how the new park hopping system works. Because it’s gonna be a new system if it comes to be.



Yeah definitely, I was thinking more along the lines of how they loaded up the invited Disney Creators with tons of FP when they #hosted them, giving them a totally different experience than your average park goer.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah definitely, I was thinking more along the lines of how they loaded up the invited Disney Creators with tons of FP when they #hosted them, giving them a totally different experience than your average park goer.



But I feel like it would be strange for them to want these guys to advertise on a highly watched YouTube/IG content that they can park hop and make people that may watch their content, but don’t scour the Disney news sites to see that it’s not actually available.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> This kind of thing drives me nuts. Why give them access to something like that?



Relatively cheap and subtle advertising. I find what influencers have morphed into (not just Disney) so interesting.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Relatively cheap and subtle advertising. I find what influencers have morphed into (not just Disney) so interesting.



That’s what makes me insane. They’re advertising something all us little people cannot do.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> But I feel like it would be strange for them to want these guys to advertise on a highly watched YouTube/IG content that they can park hop and make people that may watch their content, but don’t scour the Disney news sites to see that it’s not actually available.



Yeah, that’s also true. But also wouldn’t be the first time they provided an unavailable (or very out of reach) experience to influencers along the same lines of their unrealistic classic ads.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> That’s what makes me insane. They’re advertising something all us little people cannot do.



Oh don’t even start me on the last round of “creators” they brought in who gushed all over social media about their amazing experience in Disney when your average person could not accomplish the same kind of day without dropping cash on a VIP tour (which was not mentioned of course).

But at the same time I find it so interesting to see how IG in particular has tuned into a heavy stream of advertising masquerading as genuine experiences.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, that’s also true. But also wouldn’t be the first time they provided an unavailable (or very out of reach) experience to influencers along the same lines of their unrealistic classic ads.



You’re absolutely right, but this offering, one that was available to us 6.5 months ago, and something AP holders still technically pay for just seems weird to be flaunted in our faces that we can’t use, but they can. If this was a special extra paid offering, I wouldn’t bat an eye.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You’re absolutely right, but this offering, one that was available to us 6.5 months ago, and something AP holders still technically pay for just seems weird to be flaunted in our faces that we can’t use, but they can. If this was a special extra paid offering, I wouldn’t bat an eye.



We’ll find out soon enough lol!

I just would not get hopes up. Could be as simple as a hosted event at DHS, went to AK after on his own ticket.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’ll find out soon enough lol!
> 
> I just would not get hopes up. Could be as simple as a hosted event at DHS, went to AK after on his own ticket.



We’re mere moments away from Rteetz coming in here with a completely logical explanation of why they were allowed to park hop and we can go back to reminiscing about when we used to be able to do it “back in the day”


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> You’re absolutely right, but this offering, one that was available to us 6.5 months ago, and something AP holders still technically pay for just seems weird to be flaunted in our faces that we can’t use, but they can. If this was a special extra paid offering, I wouldn’t bat an eye.



My guess (nothing to back this up) is Disney hosted select vloggers on VIP tours - to promote the only way to park hop right now. We’ll find out when their full vlogs get posted!


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> My guess (nothing to back this up) is Disney hosted vloggers on VIP tours - to promote the only way to park hop right now. We’ll find out when their full vlogs get posted!



But offering park hopping through VIP tours when you have AP holders still paying monthly for what is offered as a perk for these APs and not given to them, I see this going very, very poorly for them optics wise. It’s been very silent on complaints of not being able to park hop compared to what it could be, if this is really what the case is, I see a lot of complaints rolling in. The fine print states that these offerings could be taken away at any moment, but if hopping is available, but now it’s an up charge before APs signed another agreement that hopping was no longer available, they’re going to have big issues PR wise, imo


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My official guess I’m submitting :

Simple and fairly unexciting, some meh promotion (possibly shop Disney given the emphasis in the IG post) bringing them to DHS for the day and then on their own for AK. Little to do with park touring changes. To be fair I don’t know who the other influencers are who posted so maybe they’ve got better hints.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> My official guess I’m submitting :
> 
> Simple and fairly unexciting, some meh promotion (possibly shop Disney given the emphasis in the IG post) bringing them to DHS for the day and then on their own for AK. Little to do with park touring changes. To be fair I don’t know who the other influencers are who posted so maybe they’ve got better hints.



Park Hopping passes to be available for purchase every morning  on ShopDisney, confirmed

*with qualifying merchandise purchase of $125 or more


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Understand 100%! I will never travel with anyone other than my husband and daughter and I’m usually ready to go into hiding after a week in a hotel with them.


As someone who has done two large extended family trips at wdw, when no one is on the same page or the group leaves planning up to one person it is NOT FUN, all stress. Especially now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Park Hopping passes to be available for purchase every morning  on ShopDisney, confirmed
> 
> *with qualifying purchase of $125 or more of merchandise



Sweet! Shipping and duty to Canada is just about $125 , does that count?


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> This kind of thing drives me nuts. Why give them access to something like that?


Why have them flaunt it without explanation? Such a turn off.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Why have them flaunt it without explanation? Such a turn off.



The marketing genius of influencers. Now a ton of people are going to watch and subscribe to his channel to watch the video explaining the very boring reason that has no barring on something that’s going to be available to us peasants


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> The marketing genius of influencers. Now a ton of people are going to watch and subscribe to his channel to watch the video explaining the very boring reason that has no barring on something that’s going to be available to us peasants


But aren’t we told over and over to await official word from Disney? If park hopping is coming back perhaps let the people who already paid for it - APs & tickets allowing PH - know instead of leaking it out via “influencers.” Not okay and not how Disney has worked. Heading to insta to unfollow.

Edit: totally get how influencers work. There’s 10000000 million Disney related vloggers and bloggers and streamers and influencers but this seems a little charged for a soft social media leak.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> But aren’t we told over and over to await official word from Disney? If park hopping is coming back perhaps let the people who already paid for it - APs & tickets allowing PH - know instead of leaking it out via “influencers.” Not okay and not how Disney has worked. Heading to insta to unfollow.



I really doubt that’s what’s going on, because you’re right it absolutely is not how Disney rolls with COVID related changes.

Thats why my guess is it being nothing important.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> But aren’t we told over and over to await official word from Disney? If park hopping is coming back perhaps let the people who already paid for it - APs & tickets allowing PH - know instead of leaking it out via “influencers.” Not okay and not how Disney has worked. Heading to insta to unfollow.



And what you said answers our questions perfectly. Park Hopping and FP isnt coming back and theres a logical explanation to what was done today. As @DGsAtBLT said, it was probably a ShopDisney related thing at DHS and he had his own reservation at AK, so it wasn’t technically park hopping. There was an event as one park, and he had a reservation at another. If park hopping were actually coming back, even through VIP, it would have been reported by someone at this point, like BlogMickey.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We saw some “hopping” at the beginning too for a day, didn’t we? I think it was a combo of influencers going to CM previews and one of the open parks on the same day. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> We saw some “hopping” at the beginning too for a day, didn’t we? I think it was a combo of influencers going to CM previews and one of the open parks on the same day. Anyone else remember that?



Carlye Wisel had a preview/event at EPCOT and then went to MK at night. And then when Rise was struck by lightening and down for the day, DHS guests were able to park hop to EPCOT.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> Thats why my guess is it being nothing important.



You’re probably right. And Dev is no stranger to clickbait captions/teasers.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Carlye Wisel had a preview/event at EPCOT and then went to MK at night. And then when Rise was struck by lightening and down for the day, DHS guests were able to park hop to EPCOT.



Carlye is who I was thinking of! Thanks. Her and the stir she caused across the online Disney fan community in those couple weeks


----------



## Mit88

And the Trackers (at least Tim) would have been invited, and usually he does IG story’s if hes doing something big at Disney, and probably someone from the DIS crew would have been there if they were practicing something related to PH.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Carlye is who I was thinking of! Thanks. Her and the stir she caused across the online Disney fan community in those couple weeks



WhY iS sHe gOiNg tO dIsNeY iF sHeS sO sCaReD tHaT sHe hAs tO wEaR 2 mAsKs


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Park Hopping passes to be available for purchase every morning  on ShopDisney, confirmed
> 
> *with qualifying merchandise purchase of $125 or more


Is this real or a joke? I’m just catching up today.


----------



## Mit88

See, we didnt even need RTeetz to go from hopeful, to depressed about a potential exciting rumor. We debunked it all ourselves.


----------



## skeeter31

I’m so glad I never have nor will watch vloggers so I won’t have anything to get upset about lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Is this real or a joke? I’m just catching up today.



Using all my will power not to make another joke and scare you, it’s a joke lol.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Is this real or a joke? I’m just catching up today.



A joke...I hope. But its a joke


----------



## zemmer

Mit88 said:


> And what you said answers our questions perfectly. Park Hopping and FP isnt coming back and theres a logical explanation to what was done today. As @DGsAtBLT said, it was probably a ShopDisney related thing at DHS and he had his own reservation at AK, so it wasn’t technically park hopping. There was an event as one park, and he had a reservation at another. If park hopping were actually coming back, even through VIP, it would have been reported by someone at this point, like BlogMickey.


You can park hop on a VIP tour.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> See, we didnt even need RTeetz to go from hopeful, to depressed about a potential exciting rumor. We debunked it all ourselves.



Always ready to turn this place depressing. You’re welcome


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Is this real or a joke? I’m just catching up today.


This is a joke. PH is still a way aways for the time being (unless you're whatever Disney defines as "influential" I suppose lol).


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> You’re probably right. And Dev is no stranger to clickbait captions/teasers.


Mainly this.

Sorry, I’m feisty after watching football all day.


----------



## Mit88

zemmer said:


> You can park hop on a VIP tour.



Yeah but theres a difference between keeping it low-key and then providing and advertising it through influencers. Like I didnt know the VIP tour was available again, and I’m sure that a lot of people that arent up to date on that news were aware either. There’s a lot of things that leaves a bad taste in the mouths of AP holders regarding park entry, but if they were to advertise PH through VIP tours with popular Youtubers, you’re really going to start to turn people from accepting to angry very quickly


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sooo they are definitely hosting another round of Disney Creators right now, am I just totally out of the loop and didn’t notice?

@jesssfam, a regular YouTuber was #hosted this weekend and using the Disney Creators tag. No obvious hopping (or FP usage) looking quickly.

ETA: she is also plugging shop Disney merch.


----------



## Mit88

Maybe this is just bitter me, and by the comments on at least PCD’s post seem to agree that I’m the only one, but I feel like giving “creators” these every day but-not-currently-available perks is going to turn Disney fans against them, eventually.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Maybe this is just bitter me, and by the comments on at least PCD’s post seem to agree that I’m the only one, but I feel like giving “creators” these every day but-not-currently-available perks is going to turn Disney fans against them, eventually.



We’ll just be really annoyed and complain a lot but still go just the same.

I don’t mind the unrealistic hosting stuff for the most part as it just reminds me of their unattainable commercials (like frolicking alone with Mickey by the castle), but I can’t stand when the influencers act like it’s a regular WDW experience. That was super glaring with the last pre pandemic round.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Completely not related to the influencer conversation: I saw in the AP FB group that the Photopass Studio at DS is open again! Anyone hear details on what their hours are right now? 

I never saw an announcement so maybe they just quietly opened (or they wandered in during a soft opening?)


----------



## Jennasis

What did I miss?  Sounds like people complaining because vloggers got a media invite to a shopDisney event that allowed them to park hop and use the FP line?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’ll just be really annoyed and complain a lot but still go just the same.
> 
> I don’t mind the unrealistic hosting stuff for the most part as it just reminds me of their unattainable commercials (like frolicking alone with Mickey by the castle), but I can’t stand when the influencers act like it’s a regular WDW experience. That was super glaring with the last pre pandemic round.



Yup, literally doesn’t impact my desire to make my next trip in 3.5 weeks lol.

it just kind of sets me off that they’re selling you this experience through these influencers as if this is something everybody can do. Mentioning that you’re park hopping probably isn’t the best way to go about it. Why wouldn’t Disney just ask them to sell what they’re doing as if it’s separate days? But can’t really stress on it too much without knowing the full story. There’s a very good chance that in less than 24 hours all of this belly aching from me was completely unwarranted


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> As someone who has done two large extended family trips at wdw, when no one is on the same page or the group leaves planning up to one person it is NOT FUN, all stress. Especially now.


 Family vacation planner here.
I always request input (any restaurants anyone wants to go to, special events,...?). I might get one or two requests from extended family, but usually crickets. So I just make ADRs for where I want (where my family likes to go), include everyone, and then DH and I say, "this is where we'll be, you're welcome to join us but no obligation." No hurt feelings if my parents, brother, in-laws, want to go eat somewhere else, go to a diff park (of course, that'd be more difficult now with park reservations), or go back and hang at the pool.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Maybe this is just bitter me, and by the comments on at least PCD’s post seem to agree that I’m the only one, but I feel like giving “creators” these every day but-not-currently-available perks is going to turn Disney fans against them, eventually.


I probably doxxed myself by leaving the only not-so-nice comment. Whoops.

I like the guy but don’t toy with my AP perk availability


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jennasis said:


> What did I miss?  Sounds like people complaining because vloggers got a media invite to a shopDisney event that allowed them to park hop and use the FP line?



PCD and maybe others (not sure which) posted vague FP line usage and hopping. Assumptions were made. Conclusions were jumped to. Probably the run of the mill hyping up of something relatively mundane.

Possibly unrelated, a lot of smaller not Disney focused creators appear to be there to promote Disney and how safe it feels this weekend.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m going to stop being irritated and start being hopeful that this means hopping returns sooner than later. See how quickly we can turn on a dime?? Lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Via Napoli pizza window open again at Epcot! Lots of QS popping up. Hope this means more CMs getting called back as well.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> I probably doxxed myself by leaving the only not-so-nice comment. Whoops.
> 
> I like the guy but don’t toy with my AP perk availability



thing is, you’re not wrong lol. I think most of us are mature enough to realize it wouldn’t have been the smartest decision to allow PH, especially from the get-go. Its not nearly as easy logistically as the Universal parks or DLR parks where you’re walking no more than 200 yards to the other park (more for VB).

But if you’re showcasing influencers being able to do it, while still charging APs the same price they were pre-pandemic sans this perk you’re having these people flaunt, that’s where I roll my eyes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I honestly don't get the whole "influencer" thing so I don't think I get what to be annoyed about so will just move on

Now excuse me as I see some kids I need to yell at to get off my lawn


----------



## SaintsManiac

I just saw on Facebook that guests were escorted out of BOG and then escorted out of the park because of weather?!?! Anyone know anything that can clarify this?


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m going to stop being irritated and start being hopeful that this means hopping returns sooner than later. See how quickly we can turn on a dime?? Lol



:Rteez enters the chatroom:


----------



## one_cat

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if I I activate an AP voucher at an Epcot ticket window?


Yes we did it Toda.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

LSUmiss said:


> Is this real or a joke? I’m just catching up today.


I bought 8 day Park hopper tickets only to be given a choice of 1 park per day without getting a refund of the difference. I better get my ability to park hop back. If they charge extra thats going to tick a lot of people off.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> :Rteetz enters the chatroom:


FTFY


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m going to stop being irritated and start being hopeful that this means hopping returns sooner than later. See how quickly we can turn on a dime?? Lol


Yes!  They are no longer to be referred to as "influencers."  Nay, they are "beta testers!"  I kid, of course.


----------



## Vern60

Mit88 said:


> Well the FP thing could easily just be a recovery FP which has been given out when the ride breaks down.
> 
> As for the park hopping, maybe he had a reservation at 1 park and then bought another ticket for another park and didn’t pair it with his MDE for them to recognize that he was already in another park?


I'm several pages behind so this might have been answered but was it also possibly ResortTV1? They are a brother and sister team and I've already seen them a few times post covid, one will be in one park and the other in another and they switch their live stream back and forth, thus "park hopping"


----------



## Mit88

Vern60 said:


> I'm several pages behind so this might have been answered but was it also possibly ResortTV1? They are a brother and sister team and I've already seen them a few times post covid, one will be in one park and the other in another and they switch their live stream back and forth, thus "park hopping"


Prince Charming Dev, and a few other influencers were park hopping, and using FP today, and mentioned doing so on their IGs. We’re just not sure what it was for exactly yet.


----------



## one_cat

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Is there a chance disney is offering park hopping or fast passes for well known vloggers? I've seen 3 of the more popular vloggers today posting that they've park hopped today and/or "missed using fast past+". Could they use them to test out or tease the return of these things or are they lying or am I mistaken and misreading? I can't stop thinking about it!!


Resort TV1 did a “park hopping” stream today.  Josh went to Epcot and Jenna went to MK - they bounced the stream back and forth between them.  They weren’t really hopping.  I seriously doubt that Disney would give a hopping pass to streamers.  We were within about 20 feet of Josh today at Epcot but missed him.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Vern60 said:


> I'm several pages behind so this might have been answered but was it also possibly ResortTV1? They are a brother and sister team and I've already seen them a few times post covid, one will be in one park and the other in another and they switch their live stream back and forth, thus "park hopping"



Today I learned they are brother and sister not a couple . Oops.


----------



## Mit88

one_cat said:


> Resort TV1 did a “park hopping” stream today.  Josh went to Epcot and Jenna went to MK - they bounced the stream back and forth between them.  They weren’t really hopping.  I seriously doubt that Disney would give a hopping pass to streamers.  We were within about 20 feet of Josh today at Epcot but missed him.



MK this morning, DHS this afternoon, and AK tonight. This is PCD, not ResortTv


----------



## Vern60

Mit88 said:


> The marketing genius of influencers. Now a ton of people are going to watch and subscribe to his channel to watch the video explaining the very boring reason that has no barring on something that’s going to be available to us peasants


You guys are starting to get me laughing with the little people and peasant references! One time we were staying at Yacht Club, (a commoners hangout, I know) and I think we were 1 floor below club level and our room must have been right under the dinning area or lounge or whatever they call it. We heard lots of foot stomping the whole time and made such a joke of the high falutin folk stompin on the roofs of us commoners, guess you had to be there   Fun memory though. 
And, I do remember seeing and ResortTV1 advertising Park Hopping today, but it is just switching back and forth between two parks, well here, see for yourself. Not sure if the other bloggers were doing something separately though...


----------



## Vern60

Oops, sorry, I told ya I am still several pages behind!!!! I'll catch up by next week I think


----------



## Mit88

this is what I meant earlier by it setting bad optics to allow influencers these perks and leaving it as a tease. Now people are under the impression these perks are coming back. Doesn’t seem like the smartest decision from Disney if this is a whole lot of nothing


----------



## Vern60

hereforthechurros said:


> Via Napoli pizza window open again at Epcot! Lots of QS popping up. Hope this means more CMs getting called back as well.


Yeah, I was thinking the same, I don't see how it could not, I mean lead to more CM being called back, all good news I would think and hope.


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> PCD and maybe others (not sure which) posted vague FP line usage and hopping. Assumptions were made. Conclusions were jumped to. Probably the run of the mill hyping up of something relatively mundane.
> 
> Possibly unrelated, a lot of smaller not Disney focused creators appear to be there to promote Disney and how safe it feels this weekend.



Disney definitely seems to be expanding their ad footprint.  I'm in CT (FL is still on our quarantine list) and I saw a WDW ad while watching football earlier this afternoon.  I can't even remember the last time I saw a WDW ad in our area, maybe the holidays last year?


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> Today I learned they are brother and sister not a couple . Oops.



I thought they were a couple too. She posted a video earlier this year which makes no sense if they’re siblings.

I don’t have any problem with “influencers“ park hopping or getting fast passes from Disney. It’s basically free advertising for Disney.  The vlogs should be posted today or tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

For those hoping for Harmonious to debut "soon" disney just posted a story on the HUB about testing that occurred last week
"work will continue in the coming months"
so it will be "soon"


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> For those hoping for Harmonious to debut "soon" disney just posted a story on the HUB about testing that occurred last week
> "work will continue in the coming months"
> so it will be "soon"



I think I read that EF or maybe it was HEA had 6 months worth of testing FWIW.


----------



## yulilin3

In other news they have started cross training lots of CM from MFSR into RotR so they can work both, I think this might be in direct relation with not having any CPs this season but I could be wrong


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> In other news they have started cross training lots of CM from MFSR into RotR so they can work both, I think this might be in direct relation with not having any CPs this season but I could be wrong



Totally. Maybe also for in case there is a positive covid CM case and CMs need to quarantine or get sick? It would make sense to expand training so they could have more flexibility in attraction staffing in SWGE.


----------



## MrsBooch

I think i read about boats starting up again between resorts? Is that true? 

LIke - Boat from WL to Contemporary - a thing now?


----------



## HikingFam

MrsBooch said:


> I think i read about boats starting up again between resorts? Is that true?
> 
> LIke - Boat from WL to Contemporary - a thing now?


Those boats were not running as of yesterday.


----------



## Hummingbird

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 528492
> 
> View attachment 528493
> 
> 
> this is what I meant earlier by it setting bad optics to allow influencers these perks and leaving it as a tease. Now people are under the impression these perks are coming back. Doesn’t seem like the smartest decision from Disney if this is a whole lot of nothing



I know we are all still a little on edge with the way that have handled passholders but that second comment on the first screenshot is unnecessarily rude.  
What I'm hoping is this was some kind of (media) event/preview and we will get details in the coming days from reports and vlogs. Which is what normally happens anyway.  I don't think they are giving special treatment to influencers.


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> I thought they were a couple too. She posted a video earlier this year which makes no sense if they’re siblings.
> 
> I don’t have any problem with “influencers“ park hopping or getting fast passes from Disney. It’s basically free advertising for Disney.  The vlogs should be posted today or tomorrow.



They are siblings! She's married and her husband does vlogs with her sometimes.  

I have no issue with the vloggers getting perks, makes it more fun for me to watch the videos. 

I just don't understand how people can eat as much as the vloggers do! During the tasting videos (allears had a great one) - my stomach, I would have vomited from all the sweet stuff they ate. Maybe they break it up and just wear same clothes on two different days???


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hummingbird said:


> I know we are all still a little on edge with the way that have handled passholders but that second comment on the first screenshot is unnecessarily rude.
> What I'm hoping is this was some kind of (media) event/preview and we will get details in the coming days from reports and vlogs. Which is what normally happens anyway.  I don't think they are giving special treatment to influencers.




I can see both sides of it. I never used to have an issue with the vlogger perks until they canceled people's reservations in Galaxy's Edge to have a media preview in December last year. That really left a bad taste in my mouth. I'm happy that they've been able to make a dream come true and I know they work hard. I just wish Disney would communicate that hopping is coming back "soon" before letting the vlogging crowd do it. Tell us that it's a test.


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> I think i read about boats starting up again between resorts? Is that true?
> 
> LIke - Boat from WL to Contemporary - a thing now?


No I haven’t seen that anywhere. Only thing I saw is that GF to MK boat launches have resumed. As far as I can tell, the only boats running on property are (and correct me if there are more):
GF to MK
WL to MK
Friendship boats within Epcot back and forth across WS lagoon

I don’t believe the Poly boat is running yet, but that very well could change in a couple of days when the monorail station there shuts down.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> For those hoping for Harmonious to debut "soon" disney just posted a story on the HUB about testing that occurred last week
> "work will continue in the coming months"
> so it will be "soon"



Everytime I see the word "soon" now I hark back to that quote in "The Princess Bride": 

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."

It wasn't always this way at WDW.  There was a time when "soon" actually meant soon.  It all started with Space 220 and has gone downhill from there.  Inconceivable.


----------



## Hummingbird

SaintsManiac said:


> I can see both sides of it. I never used to have an issue with the vlogger perks until they canceled people's reservations in Galaxy's Edge to have a media preview in December last year. That really left a bad taste in my mouth. I'm happy that they've been able to make a dream come true and I know they work hard. I just wish Disney would communicate that hopping is coming back "soon" before letting the vlogging crowd do it. Tell us that it's a test.



I can see that, but then the issue should be with Disney, not the actual vlogger as that person's comment was directed at PCD.  People can be down right nasty to vloggers for things they have no control over or for no reason at all really and in cases like this is wreaks of jealousy.  Be upset at Disney not the vloggers.


----------



## MrsBooch

rpb718 said:


> Everytime I see the word "soon" now I hark back to that quote in "The Princess Bride":
> 
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> It wasn't always this way at WDW.  There was a time when "soon" actually meant soon.  It all started with Space 220 and has gone downhill from there.  *Inconceivable*.



....i see what you did there...


----------



## skeeter31

rpb718 said:


> Everytime I see the word "soon" now I hark back to that quote in "The Princess Bride":
> 
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> It wasn't always this way at WDW.  There was a time when "soon" actually meant soon.  It all started with Space 220 and has gone downhill from there.  Inconceivable.


It started long before Space 220. Almost every attraction for the past decade or more has operated on a soon timeline. Vague seasonal opening dates and then the Disney seasons take over (like when they say Winter 2009 for opening and something doesn’t open until March or April 2010). The Disney soon has been with us for a long time, it’s just more exaggerated now with so much still on the waiting list.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Hummingbird said:


> I can see that, but then the issue should be with Disney, not the actual vlogger as that person's comment was directed at PCD.  People can be down right nasty to vloggers for things they have no control over or for no reason at all really and in cases like this is wreaks of jealousy.  Be upset at Disney not the vloggers.



Vloggers have control in how they present things. It doesn’t have to come across as cryptic or a I’m better than you thing. It’s all in how you present it.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> For those hoping for Harmonious to debut "soon" disney just posted a story on the HUB about testing that occurred last week
> "work will continue in the coming months"
> so it will be "soon"


Soon as not this year


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney has done the deceptive advertising game forever when it comes to the parks.

It just is more jarring IMO when it goes through influencers, because watching a YouTube video or Instagram story doesn’t feel like an ad the same way a 30 second commercial with a small child holding hands with Mickey and skipping to the castle does. It’s kind of fascinating how Disney has harnessed the power of social media to subtly advertise near 24/7.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Also before we get too annoyed with PCH, others, or Disney again, we have no idea what any of that actually was yet and it could amount to a whole lot of nothing. Could just be them showcasing some of the currently available aspects of the parks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Update on the influencer/park hopping discussion ...

Dixietravels on Instagram did a VIP tour yesterday and updated her stories with it today. I’m guessing perhaps PCD did the same.

ETA: Dixietravels is a travel advisor so she maybe paid for this herself, and is just a coincidence.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> It started long before Space 220. Almost every attraction for the past decade or more has operated on a soon timeline. Vague seasonal opening dates and then the Disney seasons take over (like when they say Winter 2009 for opening and something doesn’t open until March or April 2010). The Disney soon has been with us for a long time, it’s just more exaggerated now with so much still on the waiting list.



I think some of it has to do with how early in the process Disney announces things ... so if something takes 10 years, then 6-12 months is sort of "soon"

Meanwhile Universal just admitted they are building a Jurassic Park coaster and that thing is actually going to open "soon"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Also before we get too annoyed with PCH, others, or Disney again, we have no idea what any of that actually was yet and it could amount to a whole lot of nothing. Could just be them showcasing some of the currently available aspects of the parks.



"React now, get the facts later ... or never"
- The Internet


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think some of it has to do with how early in the process Disney announces things ... so if something takes 10 years, then 6-12 months is sort of "soon"
> 
> Meanwhile Universal just admitted they are building a Jurassic Park coaster and that thing is actually going to open "soon"


I thought they said it would open in summer of 2021


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I thought they said it would open in summer of 2021



I’ll be over here speculating what “summer” means to them. We decided to add a day to uni in June.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> "React now, get the facts later ... or never"
> - The Internet


Sad but true,  I read everyone's theories on what happened and even I get a bit agitated.  Take a breath,  it's not worth the aggravation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I thought they said it would open in summer of 2021



yeah, which by Disney standards, qualifies as "soon"


----------



## mattpeto

Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.


For Columbus weekend especially availability seems low. My TA has no availability (sold out) at her agency exclusives. DVC is booked up. Pin code availability for anywhere on property was one, one bedroom suite when I called to check. Pop keeps disappearing and reappearing which leads me to believe it's only a few rooms away from being sold out at any time. I expect very busy parks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310558478142967809



They had extended park hours by an hour here and there, specifically on weekends but this seems like the first more significant/covering more days update


----------



## jade1

Vern60 said:


> We heard lots of foot stomping the whole time and made such a joke of the high falutin folk stompin on the roofs of us commoners, guess you had to be there   Fun memory though.



Next time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> For those hoping for Harmonious to debut "soon" disney just posted a story on the HUB about testing that occurred last week
> "work will continue in the coming months"
> so it will be "soon"


They and Newsom have literally redefined that word.


----------



## Vern60

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310558478142967809


I'm increasingly happy we booked a Christmas trip! Though I'm pretty sure it will be very crowded I think it's going to be a lot of fun with more and more attractions, restaurants and such opening along with increased hours!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

hereforthechurros said:


> For Columbus weekend especially availability seems low. My TA has no availability (sold out) at her agency exclusives. DVC is booked up. Pin code availability for anywhere on property was one, one bedroom suite when I called to check. Pop keeps disappearing and reappearing which leads me to believe it's only a few rooms away from being sold out at any time. I expect very busy parks!



Buckets are being shuffled or more are being added.  We'll be down there that weekend and just confirmed we have grandparents joining us (which means a UO day for DH and me), so I moved our 3rd Disney reserved day from Sunday to Monday.  Monday was yellow last time I looked for APs (no DHS) and now is green.  Looking forward to being there, but interested to see how close Disney's getting to the "no" side of "is it worth it?"  In July, 100% worth it with less offerings because there was no one there.  We're typically FP+ jugglers are rarely wait in long lines with our 2 littles, so I'm curious to experience it myself.


----------



## Mit88

Hummingbird said:


> I can see that, but then the issue should be with Disney, not the actual vlogger as that person's comment was directed at PCD.  People can be down right nasty to vloggers for things they have no control over or for no reason at all really and in cases like this is wreaks of jealousy.  Be upset at Disney not the vloggers.



Its not PCD that I have had an issue with in this, not in the slightest. He’s doing what he’s allowed by Disney to do. The problem is that Disney has at least a little control in what or how they post seeing as they’re allowing these vloggers these extra perks. Maybe ask them not to hint at something thats not actually real. When you have people literally still paying monthly for something, and then you willing allow influencers tease as if APs might be getting these perks they’re paying for back, but it winds up being nothing, that doesn’t look good for anyone involved. These select people get to park hop for free while you still have to pay for it, but not get it.

 If it was for an event, or a promotion, then Disney should be telling them to make sure that their “fans” know up front what the situation is


----------



## rockpiece

Now extend the hours during the week too!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.


That’s really nice to see


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s really nice to see



It feels so good to see Epcot with 9 pm closings!


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.



I’d like to bank those 40 hours for the week I’m there in October, please and thank you.


----------



## hereforthechurros

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Buckets are being shuffled or more are being added.  We'll be down there that weekend and just confirmed we have grandparents joining us (which means a UO day for DH and me), so I moved our 3rd Disney reserved day from Sunday to Monday.  Monday was yellow last time I looked for APs (no DHS) and now is green.  Looking forward to being there, but interested to see how close Disney's getting to the "no" side of "is it worth it?"  In July, 100% worth it with less offerings because there was no one there.  We're typically FP+ jugglers are rarely wait in long lines with our 2 littles, so I'm curious to experience it myself.


If the demand is there, they increase capacity. No doubt in my mind!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

I'll take those hours 2nd week of November too thanks!!!


----------



## SarahC97

We're arriving 10/14 and that whole week seems like it's going to busy. Hope they extend hours for later in the week, too.


----------



## csmith1004

I’ll be there 10/5-10/7. Still short hours so I’m hoping that at least means lighter crowds.


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> We're arriving 10/14 and that whole week seems like it's going to busy. Hope they extend hours for later in the week, too.


I can't stress enough the advantage of rope drop and being there for the last couple of hours,  the crowds look like night and day


----------



## Spridell

mattpeto said:


> Sounds like Disney is adding park hours for early/mid October.   Looks like this is the first adjustment to the larger crowds.



I think we will see these hours extended for Thanksgiving and most of December.

Looks like they are doing Wed-Sun which I guess makes sense for long weekends for people coming out of state.

Looking this morning at DVC availability, very sparse the first 2 weeks of December.


----------



## Farro

Purely hearsay, but in a group I'm in, someone who works at CSR said that actually many of the staff have NOT been called back, even with NBA there.

I'm wondering if it's true,  that parts of CSR won't open at all.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Purely hearsay, but in a group I'm in, someone who works at CSR said that actually many of the staff have NOT been called back, even with NBA there.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's true,  that parts of CSR won't open at all.


Disney has called back CMs for Barcelona Lounge, Catering Culinary and Stewarding, Food Handlers, Housekeeping, and Stewarding as well as the usual Front Desk and back of house personnel, per the unions. CSR is strange though in that not all of its outlets (in fact, quite a few of them) are not operated by Disney. Maya Grill and Mercado del Coronado (as well as most of the other F&B Outlets in the “original” CSR) are operated by a division of Palmas, the company that operates the Mexico pavilion. We don’t know who or if has been called back from that company since the unions have only communicated the Disney positions. We know the tower is opening (and likely Barcelona Lounge with it), and since they’re still booking non-Tower rooms, I wouldn’t be surprised if they threw open one or parts of two of the sections (I think Ranchos stays closed) as well as Mercado and *maybe* one of the TS locations and maybe Siestas.


----------



## SarahC97

Farro said:


> Purely hearsay, but in a group I'm in, someone who works at CSR said that actually many of the staff have NOT been called back, even with NBA there.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's true,  that parts of CSR won't open at all.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they only open GDT, one sit down restaurant, and the food court. The room availability there has looked really weird to me.


----------



## rpb718

Spridell said:


> I think we will see these hours extended for Thanksgiving and most of December.
> 
> Looks like they are doing Wed-Sun which I guess makes sense for long weekends for people coming out of state.
> 
> Looking this morning at DVC availability, very sparse the first 2 weeks of December.



I had to recheck on BlogMickey and didn't see any Wed or Thu changes.  Looks like Fri-Sun along with one Monday (Columbus Day).  I'm hoping at the very least that the Fri-Sun changes become standard for the rest of Oct onward.  As it is I have to wait until to see if there's any changes for our stay in late Oct because I may have to rethink park reservations and/or ADRs.  Also it's going to seem strange to be in EPCOT until 9 with no show to end the night.  

I just thought of a question - have they been doing the "Kiss Goodnight" at MK?  I haven't heard so I assume not.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Purely hearsay, but in a group I'm in, someone who works at CSR said that actually many of the staff have NOT been called back, even with NBA there.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's true,  that parts of CSR won't open at all.


It would be fairly easy to only open sections of the resort, or stage openings as demand is met. Ugg, I hope TS dining is open! I really want to have TS dinner onsite one night when I’m there as part of a chill evening.

ETA: @andyman8 happy to hear about Barcelona Lounge!


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I had to recheck on BlogMickey and didn't see any Wed or Thu changes.  Looks like Fri-Sun along with one Monday (Columbus Day).  I'm hoping at the very least that the Fri-Sun changes become standard for the rest of Oct onward.  As it is I have to wait until to see if there's any changes for our stay in late Oct because I may have to rethink park reservations and/or ADRs.  Also it's going to seem strange to be in EPCOT until 9 with no show to end the night.
> 
> I just thought of a question - have they been doing the "Kiss Goodnight" at MK?  I haven't heard so I assume not.


They haven't


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Purely hearsay, but in a group I'm in, someone who works at CSR said that actually many of the staff have NOT been called back, even with NBA there.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's true,  that parts of CSR won't open at all.





andyman8 said:


> Disney has called back CMs for Barcelona Lounge, Catering Culinary and Stewarding, Food Handlers, Housekeeping, and Stewarding as well as the usual Front Desk and back of house personnel, per the unions. CSR is strange though in that not all of its outlets (in fact, quite a few of them) are not operated by Disney. Maya Grill and Mercado del Coronado (as well as most of the other F&B Outlets in the “original” CSR) are operated by a division of Palmas, the company that operates the Mexico pavilion. We don’t know who or if has been called back from that company since the unions have only communicated the Disney positions. We know the tower is opening (and likely Barcelona Lounge with it), and since they’re still booking non-Tower rooms, I wouldn’t be surprised if they threw open one or parts of two of the sections (I think Ranchos stays closed) as well as Mercado and *maybe* one of the TS locations and maybe Siestas.





SarahC97 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they only open GDT, one sit down restaurant, and the food court. The room availability there has looked really weird to me.


This is one we’re watching closely at home. We’re happy to stay at POP for Thanksgiving week, but have tossed the idea of going “home” to CSR (it was our first bubble resort in 2017). Depending on what opens (Maya Grill is a hidden gem for Disney dining and the feature pool is great), we’ll probably make the jump. But we have no desire to stay at CBR and with POFQ closed we want a little control in our resort.

Also, I had no idea so much of CSR was third party!


----------



## SarahC97

sullivan.kscott said:


> This is one we’re watching closely at home. We’re happy to stay at POP for Thanksgiving week, but have tossed the idea of going “home” to CSR (it was our first bubble resort in 2017). Depending on what opens (Maya Grill is a hidden gem for Disney dining and the feature pool is great), we’ll probably make the jump. But we have no desire to stay at CBR and with POFQ closed we want a little control in our resort.
> 
> Also, I had no idea so much of CSR was third party!


We're booked at CSR Thanksgiving week, so I'm watching it closely too. Really curious to see what opens. I'm personally pulling for three bridges!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MiceChat rumoring 11/6 for a DLR re-opening date. They were admittedly one of the first on the 7/17 date. However, if Newsom indeed isn’t talking to theme parks (as both DLR & Cedar Fair have stayed) I don’t know what sort of legs this date has.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Can someone refresh me on CM recall time tables? I’m wondering the shortest timeline is Disneyland could be looking at for a re-opening.

Looking back on WDW many attractions hosts were recalled by 6/21 (is recalled physically back to work or called with notice to return to work in X days?) for 7/11 re-opening.


----------



## Farro

SarahC97 said:


> We're booked at CSR Thanksgiving week, so I'm watching it closely too. Really curious to see what opens. I'm personally pulling for three bridges!



I don't go until May, so I'm not super concerned at this point, but I am super excited to try Three Bridges. Would love to sit outside there at night with a glass of wine! Honestly it's part of the reason we booked GDT, between that, the places in "old" CSR and all the places in the Tower itself, so many options for night-time cocktails! 

But I wonder since winter is coming, , if they may keep it closed since it's mostly outdoors?


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Can someone refresh me on CM recall time tables? I’m wondering the shortest timeline is Disneyland could be looking at for a re-opening.
> 
> Looking back on WDW many attractions hosts were recalled by 6/21 (is recalled physically back to work or called with notice to return to work in X days?) for 7/11 re-opening.


Disney itself has said that they need "at least" two weeks from announcement to get DLR up and running, and that would be very, very aggressive. DLR has the advantage that a lot of the health and safety "infrastructure" (plexiglass, social districtancing markers, etc...) have already been set up, while WDW hadn't really begun prepping those by May 27 (when they announced the reopening). With WDW (and I'm admittedly not a DLR expert so I'm not sure what the specific union stipulations are there), unions required 5 day notice but the notices went out far before that. Hourly park CMs began reporting back to work on 6/21 with the majority returning on 6/28. Of course, they also had to rollout the reservation system for Guests (something DLR could also benefit from time-wise but they'll still need time to get it up and running for DLR), so I'm not sure it would be a firm two weeks from the announcement to reopening. I'd guess it would be more like 3 or even 4 (WDW's was 6), so the Mice Chat date seems plausible if the Governor gives approval within the next two or three weeks.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

We had reservations at the Swan for 11/12 thru 11/16 and decided last night to switch to CSR.  I love the location of the Swan when everything is up and running, but we stayed for a couple of nights last weekend, and without the Boardwalk it's off a step.  I've also decided that with social distancing there's a whole lot to be said for exterior corridors.  I booked a standard room and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that if they only open a few buildings at a time,  I'll end up with a free upgrade to a preferred room, LOL!  We're also going back to CSR for 3 more nights after 5 days in the middle at the UO Royal Pacific but that was already planned.


----------



## hereforthechurros

How longer after park hours are extended do ADR times follow? Thinking of doing one day at Epcot with a later ADR but even though it’s open until 9 pm ADRs aren’t available past 7:55 pm.


----------



## Dannielle

I was able to purchase the Hopper Passes for our January Vacation.  However the Cast Member I spoke to could not advise how to book a reservation for a 2nd park.  Anyone have any insight?  Do you think the Hopper pass will be cancelled down the road?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

rpb718 said:


> Everytime I see the word "soon" now I hark back to that quote in "The Princess Bride":
> 
> "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."
> 
> It wasn't always this way at WDW.  There was a time when "soon" actually meant soon.  It all started with Space 220 and has gone downhill from there.  Inconceivable.


----------



## skeeter31

Dannielle said:


> I was able to purchase the Hopper Passes for our January Vacation.  However the Cast Member I spoke to could not advise how to book a reservation for a 2nd park.  Anyone have any insight?  Do you think the Hopper pass will be cancelled down the road?


Yes, they are selling hoppers as of 1/1/21, but there has been no word on when hopping will start up again. Most likely they will issue refunds for the periods they’re not offering hopping for people that have purchased it. It wouldn’t be cancelled outright, you would just be issued a refund for the hopper portion.


----------



## Spridell

rpb718 said:


> I had to recheck on BlogMickey and didn't see any Wed or Thu changes.  Looks like Fri-Sun along with one Monday (Columbus Day).  I'm hoping at the very least that the Fri-Sun changes become standard for the rest of Oct onward.  As it is I have to wait until to see if there's any changes for our stay in late Oct because I may have to rethink park reservations and/or ADRs.  Also it's going to seem strange to be in EPCOT until 9 with no show to end the night.
> 
> I just thought of a question - have they been doing the "Kiss Goodnight" at MK?  I haven't heard so I assume not.


sorry had the wrong month open on my calendar. LOL my bad


----------



## Dannielle

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, they are selling hoppers as of 1/1/21, but there has been no word on when hopping will start up again. Most likely they will issue refunds for the periods they’re not offering hopping for people that have purchased it. It wouldn’t be cancelled outright, you would just be issued a refund for the hopper portion.



That's what I was thinking...it's a good probability that the Hopper portion of our tickets will be canceled and refunded.


----------



## Krandor

Dannielle said:


> I was able to purchase the Hopper Passes for our January Vacation.  However the Cast Member I spoke to could not advise how to book a reservation for a 2nd park.  Anyone have any insight?  Do you think the Hopper pass will be cancelled down the road?



most likely. January is the the Earliest they thought thry might return. Means nothing more then thst. No guarantee they will be usable or not.  I’d lean toward not until March/April.


----------



## yulilin3

Well for everyone that loves a good conspiracy, Main Street Electrical Parade music  will make an appearance on DWTS , what does that mean?
discuss

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310626579291295745


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310683903888326661


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Well for everyone that loves a good conspiracy, Main Street Electrical Parade music  will make an appearance on DWTS , what does that mean?
> discuss
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310626579291295745


It’s Disney night. I say it means nothing


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> It’s Disney night. I say it means nothing


You're no fun


----------



## Tiggr88

I know someone referenced Josh's twitter about the Grand Floridian Orchestra. He put out a wait times and news update where he gave his perspective on it which I thought he articulated really well.

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/walt-disney-world-wait-times-and-news-for-9-26-20/


----------



## KBoopaloo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310708983611699201


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310708447919271936


----------



## Mit88

Update on the park hopping from PCD. He was there with Club 33 friends. Someone called it when the topic first came up, but I’m too lazy to look back and give credit


----------



## figmentfinesse

Interesting thing I saw on FB


----------



## Vern60

figmentfinesse said:


> Interesting thing I saw on FB


Well, they're bound to return sooner or later, my understanding is they are a big money maker for Disney. Now my question is, when will the free plans return?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Update on the park hopping from PCD. He was there with Club 33 friends. Someone called it when the topic first came up, but I’m too lazy to look back and give credit


So he was just being a smug brat, got it


----------



## hereforthechurros

Good for him, really! Had he said “I’m lucky enough to enjoy hopping and FPs today thanks to some club 33 access” it would have been a non story. Dozens asked him about hopping and FPs and he ignored it. Oh well! Unfollowed so it no longer matters


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Good for him, really! Had he said “I’m lucky enough to enjoy hopping and FPs today thanks to some club 33 access” it would have been a non story. Dozens asked him about hopping and FPs and he ignored it. Oh well! Unfollowed so it no longer matters




I dont know. Whenever he stays at a DVC on someone's points, he always mentions and thanks them. 

Admittedly I haven't watched yet, but its weird he would be smug.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Good for him, really! Had he said “I’m lucky enough to enjoy hopping and FPs today thanks to some club 33 access” it would have been a non story. Dozens asked him about hopping and FPs and he ignored it. Oh well! Unfollowed so it no longer matters



It’s just a weird flex adjacent in these times, and ignoring the comments so you don’t lose the clickbaity nature of your post to video is a little bit of a turn off. When there’s a large contingent just waiting for some sort of clue or news that we’re getting some of the perks we’re paying for back, it just seems immature for someone that’s been one of my favorite YouTube follows to pull that type of troll off, even if its clear that fast pass/park hopping wasn’t coming back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Well for everyone that loves a good conspiracy, Main Street Electrical Parade music  will make an appearance on DWTS , what does that mean?
> discuss
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310626579291295745



MSEP returning to Disneyland, confirmed

And since it isn't open no one can prove me wrong


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> MSEP returning to Disneyland, confirmed
> 
> And since it isn't open no one can prove me wrong



Yeah! And they are also opening The People Mover there, confirmed!


----------



## Jellybass

Forgive me but I may be missing something. PCD said he was with 33 friends and couldn’t say much else. Not being a trouble maker, but how is that smug?

There are some vloggers, one in particular, who I purposely don’t watch because the vlogs always seem to be a complaint.  I thought PCD was being as honest as possible,unless of course I’m missing something.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jellybass said:


> Forgive me but I may be missing something. PCD said he was with 33 friends and couldn’t say much else. Not being a trouble maker, but how is that smug?
> 
> There are some vloggers, one in particular, who I purposely don’t watch because the vlogs always seem to be a complaint.  I thought PCD was being as honest as possible,unless of course I’m missing something.



I think it’s because yesterday he posted a clickbaity teaser on instagram to get you to watch his upcoming video. The post led some to believe hopping was returning in some fashion. He was not transparent about it in his insta post and was purposely vague to get the YouTube views. Just the typical influencer/vlogger clickbait shenanigans.


----------



## Jellybass

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s because yesterday he posted a clickbaity teaser on instagram to get you to watch his upcoming video. The post led some to believe hopping was returning in some fashion. He was not transparent about it in his insta post and was purposely vague to get the YouTube views.



Ah, thank you, didn’t see that


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s because yesterday he posted a clickbaity teaser on instagram to get you to watch his upcoming video. The post led some to believe hopping was returning in some fashion. He was not transparent about it in his insta post and was purposely vague to get the YouTube views.



I get it.

But there are forgivable and unforgivable things in life. For me, no one else, I'd file this under forgivable.  I'll still watch videos, he's enjoyable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jellybass said:


> Forgive me but I may be missing something. PCD said he was with 33 friends and couldn’t say much else. Not being a trouble maker, but how is that smug?
> 
> There are some vloggers, one in particular, who I purposely don’t watch because the vlogs always seem to be a complaint.  I thought PCD was being as honest as possible,unless of course I’m missing something.





MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s because yesterday he posted a clickbaity teaser on instagram to get you to watch his upcoming video. The post led some to believe hopping was returning in some fashion. He was not transparent about it in his insta post and was purposely vague to get the YouTube views. Just the typical influencer/vlogger clickbait shenanigans.



Seems like it was a bit of a tease/humble brag

To me though, with all the other junk on the internet (let along going on in the world at large) seems not something worth getting too upset about


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jellybass said:


> Forgive me but I may be missing something. PCD said he was with 33 friends and couldn’t say much else. Not being a trouble maker, but how is that smug?
> 
> There are some vloggers, one in particular, who I purposely don’t watch because the vlogs always seem to be a complaint.  I thought PCD was being as honest as possible,unless of course I’m missing something.


I was trying to joke about it, hence the laugh smiley.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I get it.
> 
> But there are forgivable and unforgivable things in life. For me, no one else, I'd file this under forgivable.



Oh, it doesn’t really bother me - I was just explaining why it may rub people the wrong way. It just gets a little annoying at times, I think.

Last year I was 100% influenced to book a last minute Disney cruise just 20 days in advance because a Disney instagrsmmer was hosted & it looked like so much fun (and it was!) So I have definitely been influenced


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310683903888326661




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310696363987001346
This is going to one intense ride especially with no over the shoulder restraint.


----------



## andyman8

So Disney is apparently reaching out to CPs from Spring 2020 (the ones who had their programs abruptly cut short due to the shutdown) and offering them the opportunity to "redeem" any complimentary park tickets they earned. Some of these participants have been reporting this on social media, and I see certain sites are starting to pick this up. 

For those unfamiliar with how this works, Disney CPs (or any temporary hire) receive 3 free PH tickets for working 150 hours and more based on how much time they work during their program (3 for 150 hours, 3 more once you've reached 300, and the final 3 once you've reached 600 I think). Anyways, these generally expire two years after they're issued but can only be used if you're still an active employee of TWDC (so it you leave the Company, you can't use the tickets, but if you come back within two years, the tickets "reactivate" and you have until that two-year mark to use them). This has always been the policy, but it looks like Disney is offering these former CPs the opportunity to "redeem" those tickets, even though they are not currently employed by TWDC. They have until next fall to use them. This has never happened in the history of TWDC (ex-employees being allowed to still use any park admission benefits). Sure, certain folks who retire with the Company or reach the very top executive levels might keep their benefits after they leave, but hourly CPs or even CMs? Never happened. 

While this is undoubtedly an attempt at a make-good for these CPs, it's also Disney clearly trying to kill two birds with one stone. They want to "make things right" with these kids (most of whom happen to be fans of the parks) and they also need to fill their parks. When I see things like this, it reminds me -- high wait times or not -- that visitation is not where they want it/need it to be. Not enough out-of-state Guests, not enough week-long visitors, not enough Disney Resort Guests, and not enough Guests visiting the parks on weekdays. When speculating about increasing capacity, bringing back entertainment, opening more restaurants and shops, keep this in mind.


----------



## jpeterson

figmentfinesse said:


> Interesting thing I saw on FB


It's possible he chanced upon a page that is being staged for release. It's also possible that the website is skipping by the dining plan pages quickly and he misread them in a glance. I think both are plausible


----------



## Shelleyfs

After I saw someone say that they could see info on the dining plans, I went in to MDE and just put in our dates at Easter that we are going and picked a random resort.   The dining plan info did pop up, but the page disappeared after a second or so and continued on to the final payout page.


----------



## skeeter31

Shelleyfs said:


> After I saw someone say that they could see info on the dining plans, I went in to MDE and just put in our dates at Easter that we are going and picked a random resort.   The dining plan info did pop up, but the page disappeared after a second or so and continued on to the final payout page.
> View attachment 528632


I wouldn’t read too much into it. I mean Disney IT is among one of the most technological and advanced IT departments in the entire world and rarely, if ever, have any issues with their websites or apps.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I get it.
> 
> But there are forgivable and unforgivable things in life. For me, no one else, I'd file this under forgivable.  I'll still watch videos, he's enjoyable.


Absolutely forgivable. I follow sooo many wdw pages and bloggers that one less was probably needed!


----------



## Shelleyfs

skeeter31 said:


> I wouldn’t read too much into it. I mean Disney IT is among one of the most technological and advanced IT departments in the entire world and rarely, if ever, have any issues with their websites or apps.


Yeah, I'm not.  I just wanted to see if I could replicate it.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> So Disney is apparently reaching out to CPs from Spring 2020 (the ones who had their programs abruptly cut short due to the shutdown) and offering them the opportunity to "redeem" any complimentary park tickets they earned. Some of these participants have been reporting this on social media, and I see certain sites are starting to pick this up.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with how this works, Disney CPs (or any temporary hire) receive 3 free PH tickets for working 150 hours and more based on how much time they work during their program (3 for 150 hours, 3 more once you've reached 300, and the final 3 once you've reached 600 I think). Anyways, these generally expire two years after they're issued but can only be used if you're still an active employee of TWDC (so it you leave the Company, you can't use the tickets, but if you come back within two years, the tickets "reactivate" and you have until that two-year mark to use them). This has always been the policy, but it looks like Disney is offering these former CPs the opportunity to "redeem" those tickets, even though they are not currently employed by TWDC. They have until next fall to use them. This has never happened in the history of TWDC (ex-employees being allowed to still use any park admission benefits). Sure, certain folks who retire with the Company or reach the very top executive levels might keep their benefits after they leave, but hourly CPs or even CMs? Never happened.
> 
> While this is undoubtedly an attempt at a make-good for these CPs, it's also Disney clearly trying to kill two birds with one stone. They want to "make things right" with these kids (most of whom happen to be fans of the parks) and they also need to fill their parks. When I see things like this, it reminds me -- high wait times or not -- that visitation is not where they want it/need it to be. Not enough out-of-state Guests, not enough week-long visitors, not enough Disney Resort Guests, and not enough Guests visiting the parks on weekdays. When speculating about increasing capacity, bringing back entertainment, opening more restaurants and shops, keep this in mind.



I can see that, but what about the high wait times now? The parks are waaaay more crowded than just a few weeks ago.

I mean, Disney could just be doing something decent for them, right?  Unprecedented times and all that...

Obviously I know they are still having issues filling resorts and will for some time, but things could still be slowly improving.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Absolutely forgivable. I follow sooo many wdw pages and bloggers that one less was probably needed!



I have been trimming my list, too. I’m a Patron for WDW Prep School and she is the only one I keep regular tabs on. There are just too many now!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like it was a bit of a tease/humble brag
> 
> To me though, with all the other junk on the internet (let along going on in the world at large) seems not something worth getting too upset about



No, it’s definitely not something to get upset about, nothing disney does on the guest experience side is worth getting upset over, if they change something you don’t like, it’s still up to the individual to make a decision on whether it’s worth it to you to go or not.

I think it’s the way this was presented that has people irked. This isn’t taking a picture on IG eating a hotdog in front of a closed Casey’s and then in the video you say you brought the hotdog in from the speedway down the street. You’re a go-to source of the going’s on inside the parks for Disney fans that may not be on Disney forums getting their news. So trolling the community the way he did, whether or not park hopping was realistically coming back or not is wrong. Because this is really starting to get off topic now that the truth is out, this will be it from me


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> I can see that, but what about the high wait times now? The parks are waaaay more crowded than just a few weeks ago.
> 
> I mean, Disney could just be doing something decent for them, right?  Unprecedented times and all that...
> 
> Obviously I know they are still having issues filling resorts and will for some time, but things could still be slowly improving.


To a certain extent, yes, things are improving, especially in the parks. There are clearly more people coming in from out of town (even if they're driving). They've clearly gotten much smarter in figuring out the right "mix" of reservation spots (allocating more to APs and not leaving so many unused spots for Resort Guests, for example). I think we'll continue to see in-park offerings drip back and I believe both CSR and AoA will open as expected. Are they where they want to be? As far I can tell, they're not there yet, especially with the resorts. They had told some CMs not to expect their Main Entrance Passes to get back into the parks for most of remainder of the year. That lasted about a week. And now, they're offering free tickets to former CPs. Up to this point, their communication with those CPs has (for obvious reasons) been basically silent.

One of the genius parts of the CP is that they essentially get most of the money they pay these employees right back. They get their housing payments and they get any money they spend in the parks (and because some CPs and basically all IPs don't have cars, most of their free time in spent in the parks due to Disney's free transportation). So while I applaud this as a really nice gesture, I also think they're trying to bring back another affinity group. And by the way, I don't think there's anything wrong with it (I think it's a creative solution where both parties "win"), but I just worry people (not necessarily here) are planning trips within the next few months with this idea that everything is coming back super soon. I'm not sure about that. We may get some more resort reopening dates for early next year (or maybe even for November or December). We may see some shops and restaurants in the parks come back for weekends and a show here or there, but it won't be sweeping. Then again, I could also be just a Debbie Downer, but none the less, I think it's very nice gesture and it's been positively received by these individuals (who I'd argue were amongst the first people in the U.S. really at the brunt of the economic toll this has taken on so many of us).


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> So Disney is apparently reaching out to CPs from Spring 2020 (the ones who had their programs abruptly cut short due to the shutdown) and offering them the opportunity to "redeem" any complimentary park tickets they earned. Some of these participants have been reporting this on social media, and I see certain sites are starting to pick this up.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with how this works, Disney CPs (or any temporary hire) receive 3 free PH tickets for working 150 hours and more based on how much time they work during their program (3 for 150 hours, 3 more once you've reached 300, and the final 3 once you've reached 600 I think). Anyways, these generally expire two years after they're issued but can only be used if you're still an active employee of TWDC (so it you leave the Company, you can't use the tickets, but if you come back within two years, the tickets "reactivate" and you have until that two-year mark to use them). This has always been the policy, but it looks like Disney is offering these former CPs the opportunity to "redeem" those tickets, even though they are not currently employed by TWDC. They have until next fall to use them. This has never happened in the history of TWDC (ex-employees being allowed to still use any park admission benefits). Sure, certain folks who retire with the Company or reach the very top executive levels might keep their benefits after they leave, but hourly CPs or even CMs? Never happened.
> 
> While this is undoubtedly an attempt at a make-good for these CPs, it's also Disney clearly trying to kill two birds with one stone. They want to "make things right" with these kids (most of whom happen to be fans of the parks) and they also need to fill their parks. When I see things like this, it reminds me -- high wait times or not -- that visitation is not where they want it/need it to be. Not enough out-of-state Guests, not enough week-long visitors, not enough Disney Resort Guests, and not enough Guests visiting the parks on weekdays. When speculating about increasing capacity, bringing back entertainment, opening more restaurants and shops, keep this in mind.


Flip side - totally guessing- is that they see the parks picking up and know offering this now is easier to do as a peace offering vs offering it later when demand is back up and capacity is an issue. Maybe?


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Flip side - totally guessing- is that they see the parks picking up and know offering this now is easier to do as a peace offering vs offering it later when demand is back up and capacity is an issue. Maybe?


There could also be a legal/employment benefit grey area seeing as these CPs did not leave of their own accord and they “earned” these perks by working.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> Flip side - totally guessing- is that they see the parks picking up and know offering this now is easier to do as a peace offering vs offering it later when demand is back up and capacity is an issue. Maybe?





gottalovepluto said:


> There could also be a legal/employment benefit grey area seeing as these CPs did not leave of their own accord and they “earned” these perks by working.


It's just a perk, so there's no legal obligation. And theoretically if they joined TWDC in another capacity within the next two years  (for example, if they got an internship at ESPN or went seasonal at their local Disney Store), those tickets would "reactivate." To be fair to Disney, there's no reason they "had" to do this. More to the point, many of these individuals have already indicated their desire in writing to return as CPs when that's an option again (and Disney has made clear that they'll be amending certain requirements to ensure they can). I think if they felt they "had" to do this, they would've done it back in June/July for the reopening, but looking at this next to what they're doing with CM blackouts, they seem to be really trying to tap into this pool to fill unfilled spots.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> So Disney is apparently reaching out to CPs from Spring 2020 (the ones who had their programs abruptly cut short due to the shutdown) and offering them the opportunity to "redeem" any complimentary park tickets they earned. Some of these participants have been reporting this on social media, and I see certain sites are starting to pick this up.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with how this works, Disney CPs (or any temporary hire) receive 3 free PH tickets for working 150 hours and more based on how much time they work during their program (3 for 150 hours, 3 more once you've reached 300, and the final 3 once you've reached 600 I think). Anyways, these generally expire two years after they're issued but can only be used if you're still an active employee of TWDC (so it you leave the Company, you can't use the tickets, but if you come back within two years, the tickets "reactivate" and you have until that two-year mark to use them). This has always been the policy, but it looks like Disney is offering these former CPs the opportunity to "redeem" those tickets, even though they are not currently employed by TWDC. They have until next fall to use them. This has never happened in the history of TWDC (ex-employees being allowed to still use any park admission benefits). Sure, certain folks who retire with the Company or reach the very top executive levels might keep their benefits after they leave, but hourly CPs or even CMs? Never happened.
> 
> While this is undoubtedly an attempt at a make-good for these CPs, it's also Disney clearly trying to kill two birds with one stone. They want to "make things right" with these kids (most of whom happen to be fans of the parks) and they also need to fill their parks. When I see things like this, it reminds me -- high wait times or not -- that visitation is not where they want it/need it to be. Not enough out-of-state Guests, not enough week-long visitors, not enough Disney Resort Guests, and not enough Guests visiting the parks on weekdays. When speculating about increasing capacity, bringing back entertainment, opening more restaurants and shops, keep this in mind.


What next? Paying CMs to visit to make the parks look busy?!


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> It's just a perk, so there's no legal obligation. And theoretically if they joined TWDC in another capacity within the next two years  (for example, if they got an internship at ESPN or went seasonal at their local Disney Store), those tickets would "reactivate." To be fair to Disney, there's no reason they "had" to do this. More to the point, many of these individuals have already indicated their desire in writing to return as CPs when that's an option again (and Disney has made clear that they'll be amending certain requirements to ensure they can). I think if they felt they "had" to do this, they would've done it back in June/July for the reopening, but looking at this next to what they're doing with CM blackouts, they seem to be really trying to tap into this pool to fill unfilled spots.


Yeah im surprised they're actually doing this,  Disney didn't really need to other than to have more people capable of visiting
Another tidbit of cm info,  this Sunday they go to $14 an hour


----------



## Shellbells

I'm not sure they need CP's in the park to make it look busy. It already looks busy. So much so that we're debating our trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Shellbells said:


> I'm not sure they need CP's in the park to make it look busy. It already looks busy. So much so that we're debating our trip.


Like @andyman8  explained,  it might look busy but Disney might still not be meeting their capacity.  
I can tell you without a doubt it is obviously busier than July and August but it's still very doable if you rope drop and take advantage of that last hour


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> It's just a perk, so there's no legal obligation. And theoretically if they joined TWDC in another capacity within the next two years  (for example, if they got an internship at ESPN or went seasonal at their local Disney Store), those tickets would "reactivate." To be fair to Disney, there's no reason they "had" to do this. More to the point, many of these individuals have already indicated their desire in writing to return as CPs when that's an option again (and Disney has made clear that they'll be amending certain requirements to ensure they can). I think if they felt they "had" to do this, they would've done it back in June/July for the reopening, but looking at this next to what they're doing with CM blackouts, they seem to be really trying to tap into this pool to fill unfilled spots.



I agree overall this is a positive and good for TWDC to reach out to them, etc

A glass half empty view would indicated this is another sign Disney recognizes they are no where close to bringing the CP back ... If there was good chance they could be brought back within 6 months they probably wouldn't bother doing this


----------



## HikingFam

Yesterday in Epcot, we wanted fish and chips but it as closed. Maybe it is just a weekend thing? Also the biggest annoyance (besides the oppressive heat) has been transportation. It should not be impossible to rope drop when staying onsite. Seems like something they have the resources to fix- run more boats/busses or bring back Minnie Vans, which I would happily pay for.


----------



## jlwhitney

Shellbells said:


> I'm not sure they need CP's in the park to make it look busy. It already looks busy. So much so that we're debating our trip.



They need people that will also spend money in the park. Many AP's don't spend much they have it down to a science almost on how to go and not spend too much. CP's in the past have been known to spend alot more.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> It's just a perk, so there's no legal obligation. And theoretically if they joined TWDC in another capacity within the next two years  (for example, if they got an internship at ESPN or went seasonal at their local Disney Store), those tickets would "reactivate." To be fair to Disney, there's no reason they "had" to do this. More to the point, many of these individuals have already indicated their desire in writing to return as CPs when that's an option again (and Disney has made clear that they'll be amending certain requirements to ensure they can). I think if they felt they "had" to do this, they would've done it back in June/July for the reopening, but looking at this next to what they're doing with CM blackouts, they seem to be really trying to tap into this pool to fill unfilled spots.



This could potentially be about filling resorts too. Would be interesting if they ended up offering the cancelled CPs their resort room discount (maybe not the full discount) back too for a period of time.


----------



## abs1978

Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.


----------



## Dentam

MickeyWaffles said:


> This could potentially be about filling resorts too. Would be interesting if they ended up offering the cancelled CPs their resort room discount (maybe not the full discount) back too for a period of time.



Can't imagine that most of them would be able to afford staying onsite since mostly only deluxe options are open... maybe they're thinking that their families would join them?


----------



## MrsBooch

abs1978 said:


> Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.



even just opening up more dining or extending the resort area dining hours - I've been hearing lots of reports from people about food options being scarce. That's kind of a bummer on vacation - especially one where (unless it's just my family) food is everywhere all the time.


----------



## Hummingbird

One thing I have found that is having me second guess going to the park are no trams.  Walking from the far back of any of the parking lots across all that asphalt in the heat is outrageous. Not to mention, walking all day in the park and then having to walk all the way to the car. I know that seems petty but I def canceled a park pass last week morning of because we woke up later than expected and knew we would be at the back of the parking lot. 

Have we heard any rumblings about trams running again?


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.


Yep. Like guaranteed park reservations as long as you make them X days out, don’t include DVC & the capacity should not be an issue. Then shift the leftover spots to other buckets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Hummingbird said:


> One thing I have found that is having me second guess going to the park are no trams.  Walking from the far back of any of the parking lots across all that asphalt in the heat is outrageous. Not to mention, walking all day in the park and then having to walk all the way to the car. I know that seems petty but I def canceled a park pass last week morning of because we woke up later than expected and knew we would be at the back of the parking lot.
> 
> Have we heard any rumblings about trams running again?


Not running trams is cheap + it spaces crowds out. DLR is setup to stop running trans too so those could be a loooong way out.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Dentam said:


> Can't imagine that most of them would be able to afford staying onsite since mostly only deluxe options are open... maybe they're thinking that their families would join them?



Right. Lots of CPs grew up in “Disney families” so it could be a good incentive for their families to go, especially if they offered the CP room discount - is it still 40%? They haven’t offered the discount back obviously, was just thinking out loud. Also, many families probably planned to visit their CP kids while they were working so maybe had spring/summer trips in the works that they cancelled.

Trying to figure out the real reason they are giving the CPs their tickets (besides just being out of the goodness of their hearts, I think there’s another reason.)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hummingbird said:


> One thing I have found that is having me second guess going to the park are no trams.  Walking from the far back of any of the parking lots across all that asphalt in the heat is outrageous. Not to mention, walking all day in the park and then having to walk all the way to the car. I know that seems petty but I def canceled a park pass last week morning of because we woke up later than expected and knew we would be at the back of the parking lot.
> 
> Have we heard any rumblings about trams running again?




It is outrageous. You would think they want more people driving themselves to keep the buses less crowded. Trams are open air. Stupid decision.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

abs1978 said:


> Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.



Is that really what’s going on though, people willing to travel and take a full blown vacation to Disney but choosing offsite instead because of a lack of perks? I think it’s more likely a combination of everything going on, the actual pandemic, avoiding air travel, lessened Disney experience, cost, etc.

I think they’re just still not able to draw the full blown vacationers period like they want to for a multitude of reasons. I’m not sure resort perks alone would be enough to move the needle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> It is outrageous. You would think they want more people driving themselves to keep the buses less crowded. Trams are open air. Stupid decision.



It was understandable when they first opened and crowds were super low and there really wasn't a need for them, but feels like getting to the point they need them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abs1978 said:


> Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.



I did see one site just post that recreation CMs are being brought back starting October 3rd, so at least that would be more activities to do around resort areas


----------



## Eeyore daily

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did see one site just post that recreation CMs are being brought back starting October 3rd, so at least that would be more activities to do around resort areas


I hope one is Animal Kingdom Lodge because that poor place is suffering.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eeyore daily said:


> I hope one is Animal Kingdom Lodge because that poor place is suffering.



the note didn't get into a ton of details around locations - only specific I saw mentioned was for boat rentals which will have new safety protocols


----------



## rteetz

Eeyore daily said:


> I hope one is Animal Kingdom Lodge because that poor place is suffering.


I’m staying there in November and sort of looking forward to the quiet/relaxed atmosphere without many people.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree overall this is a positive and good for TWDC to reach out to them, etc
> 
> A glass half empty view would indicated this is another sign Disney recognizes they are no where close to bringing the CP back ... If there was good chance they could be brought back within 6 months they probably wouldn't bother doing this


Could a glass half full view also be that they're not doing this because they're desperate for bodies in the parks, but they wanted to do something nice for their CPs and it's a mutually beneficial option?Maybe they didn't do it months ago because they thought whatever lowered capacity they set would be filled with regular ticketed guests and APs. Once they realized that demand wasn't what they expected (and frankly what most of us expected, considering how worried we all seemed to be about getting park reservations as soon as they opened), someone could've said, "hey, remember how we'd talked about allowing CPs to use their tickets? We have the capacity."

I have no insider info on how the CP tickets work, park operations, etc, I'm just wondering if it's not necessarily a sign that they're desperate to fill the parks but more "we're physically able to do this nice thing we wanted to do." Idk, I just read andyman8's initial post about this as leaning pretty negative from an operations standpoint (maybe I misinterpreted things), and I'm wondering if it could be less we NEED more bodies no matter who they are/how much they spend and we won't bring back things until we're filling every park to capacity every day, and more finding a win-win way to do something nice. (This is uncharacteristically sunny thinking on my part.)

There are obviously added benefits such as good PR with the public, good will with employees (including CPs who would return); CPs and their travel companions could stay in resorts; will CPs spend more in parks than many local APs?... It does seem like a mutually beneficial decision. There could also downsides for Disney. If CPs don't spend the money and stay in resorts, they're crowding the parks without seeing revenue, and making crowds/wait times less attractive to regularly ticketed guests who would spend more. (I'm glad they're doing this; I've felt bad for the CPs who didn't get the full experience.)

I don't have any expectations that PH, fireworks, etc, will be back soon/this year. Of course I hope they'll be back soon (not "soon"). I want all the resorts open. But I understand they need the demand/revenue to open things.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

abs1978 said:


> Interesting thoughts the last few pages.  IMO if Disney isn't happy with their resort occupancy they need to offer a perk or two to guests staying on site.  EMH, a FP, SOMETHING.  Right now it seems like there is no benefit whatsoever as even the transportation options aren't great or helpful.


It's probably not enough for a lot of people, but we still stay onsite despite none of the usual perks partially because we feel safer staying in the bubble rather than venturing out. We also don't usually drive, so we don't have a car, and we've had less than ideal experiences with offsite hotel transportation under normal conditions. I'm not sure I'd want to risk assuming the offsite buses are distancing guests the way Disney buses are, but still running enough to meet demand without making guests wait even longer than normal. I know there have been reports of long waits for Disney transportation, but we didn't experience that in July/Aug (with admittedly much lower crowds than there are now). We also stayed at CBR and were able to use the skyliner, which obviously isn't an option from offsite hotels. That trip and our early Nov trip were just me and DH, so staying offsite and using Uber was an option, but over Thanksgiving there are 6 of us - we'd have to use 2 Ubers and wait for 3 car seats. Overall, despite fewer Disney transportation options and lowered capacity, I still feel like that's an advantage over staying offsite (or I'm not willing to risk that offsite transportation isn't a problem).


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I’m staying there in November and sort of looking forward to the quiet/relaxed atmosphere without many people.




I can definitely understand that. The lobby can be chaotic at times.

P.S. the African Lodge scent from Magic Candle Company is amazing.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> even just opening up more dining or extending the resort area dining hours - I've been hearing lots of reports from people about food options being scarce. That's kind of a bummer on vacation - especially one where (unless it's just my family) food is everywhere all the time.


The lack of resort dining hasn't made sense to me. Why close parks early and leave no options for entertainment or dining at resorts? We stayed at CBR in July/Aug. The pool closed at 9 despite being quite full (they really couldn't pay lifeguards for that one extra hour?) There were also several frustrated guests one evening because apparently they still had Banana Canana listed as closing at 10 online when they were really closing at 9. Overheard a lot of people trying to figure out where/how to get food, and managers ended up coming out to talk to several guests. We got in line at the bar just before 9 and there was a pretty decent crowd. Especially with a captive audience, is it really not economically beneficial to keep the bar open that extra hour?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> the note didn't get into a ton of details around locations - only specific I saw mentioned was for boat rentals which will have new safety protocols


I actually think this is very good news. I was worried the marina rentals (one of my favorite things to do at WDW) would be one of the casualties of the pandemic. I always thought they’d be relatively easy to do health and safety-wise: just wipe down the boats and life jackets after use. Given that WDW has phased them out at several resorts a few years ago and had been cross-training more Recreation CMs before the closure, I was worried but I do hope this is a sign they might return.


rteetz said:


> I’m staying there in November and sort of looking forward to the quiet/relaxed atmosphere without many people.


Are you at Jambo or Kidani?


SaintsManiac said:


> I can definitely understand that. The lobby can be chaotic at times.
> 
> P.S. the African Lodge scent from Magic Candle Company is amazing.


To be honest, I’ve spent way to much money on MCC products throughout this pandemic lol. It’s amazing what a 10% discount can make me justify.
Also, I know several CMs who missed the “smell” of their work location during the closure and purchased the MCC scents for that location to remind themselves of it during the closure. I thought that was really cute.


----------



## KBoopaloo

MickeyWaffles said:


> This could potentially be about filling resorts too. Would be interesting if they ended up offering the cancelled CPs their resort room discount (maybe not the full discount) back too for a period of time.


Back in the stone ages when I was on the CP I became a Campus Rep for the program for the following school year which allowed me to keep my Cast ID (back then CPs did not get the regular cast IDs) and all its benefits plus four one day park hoppers so you better believe I took advantage of the deep room discounts and took a trip. I’d bet they could get some of the CPs in the resorts easily with a good discount combined with making their park passes valid especially with so many colleges doing remote instruction anyway.


----------



## MNswimmer18

Is there a way to check park availability without purchasing a ticket? We go 10/19-10/22 and already made our park reservations. It wouldn't show me availability without canceling the park reservations we already made. My we have someone who _might_ join us for EPCOT 10/20, but is planning on getting a ticket day of, or day before. I'm wondering if there will even be any availability that late. Also, that might change our dinning plans. Right now we have dinner reservations with them included, but I might want to change the location if they aren't coming. They would also need to rent a scooter - is that easy to do last minute?


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> To be honest, I’ve spent way to much money on MCC products throughout this pandemic lol. It’s amazing what a 10% discount can make me justify.
> Also, I know several CMs who missed the “smell” of their work location during the closure and purchased the MCC scents for that location to remind themselves of it during the closure. I thought that was really cute.




I have 12 room sprays and about 7 air fresheners for my car.  I definitely have an addiction. I only have 2 candles, because I don't trust my cats to NOT burn the house down.

The funny thing is, my cousin is married to the owner's sister. I feel like I should get an extra family discount!


----------



## JacknSally

MNswimmer18 said:


> Is there a way to check park availability without purchasing a ticket? We go 10/19-10/22 and already made our park reservations. It wouldn't show me availability without canceling the park reservations we already made. My we have someone who _might_ join us for EPCOT 10/20, but is planning on getting a ticket day of, or day before. I'm wondering if there will even be any availability that late. Also, that might change our dinning plans. Right now we have dinner reservations with them included, but I might want to change the location if they aren't coming. They would also need to rent a scooter - is that easy to do last minute?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## MNswimmer18

Thank you! I don't know why when I was searching, all I got was the place you had to select who was reserving.​


JacknSally said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/availability-calendar/?segments=tickets,resort,passholder


----------



## MrsBooch

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> The lack of resort dining hasn't made sense to me. Why close parks early and leave no options for entertainment or dining at resorts? We stayed at CBR in July/Aug. The pool closed at 9 despite being quite full (they really couldn't pay lifeguards for that one extra hour?) There were also several frustrated guests one evening because apparently they still had Banana Canana listed as closing at 10 online when they were really closing at 9. Overheard a lot of people trying to figure out where/how to get food, and managers ended up coming out to talk to several guests. We got in line at the bar just before 9 and there was a pretty decent crowd. Especially with a captive audience, is it really not economically beneficial to keep the bar open that extra hour?



exactly - that and transportation, or lack thereof, are the two most frustrating pieces for me.


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> One thing I have found that is having me second guess going to the park are no trams.  Walking from the far back of any of the parking lots across all that asphalt in the heat is outrageous. Not to mention, walking all day in the park and then having to walk all the way to the car. I know that seems petty but I def canceled a park pass last week morning of because we woke up later than expected and knew we would be at the back of the parking lot.
> 
> Have we heard any rumblings about trams running again?





SaintsManiac said:


> It is outrageous. You would think they want more people driving themselves to keep the buses less crowded. Trams are open air. Stupid decision.


So far only the front of the parking lots have filled, with the exception of MK, which can be a longer walk. Trams act as the first form of social distancing. Imagine everyone coming off the trams at the same time for temp and bag check as opposed as a steady influx of people, single file coming from the lots.
Also if you are there for rope drop you will get the best parking, if you are there later in the afternoon they will fill out the remaining spots in those front lots as they are leaving one car space between each car. So you are never really all the way in the back


----------



## yulilin3

rumor that RotR might be getting plexiglass on vehicles to be able to load 2 parties


----------



## JacknSally

*The full tweet thread goes in to more detail. I’m not familiar with this account, so if it’s questionable, I apologize.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951885201907725*


----------



## yulilin3

JacknSally said:


> *The full tweet thread goes in to more detail. I’m not familiar with this account, so if it’s questionable, I apologize.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951885201907725*


so a virtual queue, that's great


----------



## andyman8

JacknSally said:


> *The full tweet thread goes in to more detail. I’m not familiar with this account, so if it’s questionable, I apologize.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951885201907725*


Yeah, it’s legit. WDW has apparently been trying to work on something similar basically since they announced their reopening plans, but (and I know this will come as a surprise to no one here), they’re still struggling to get it to work reliably enough to be used by Guests at all four parks. They’ve rolled out a similar system in Shanghai but they’ve since removed it for the most part.


----------



## MrsBooch

sooo...fast pass 2.0?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> so a virtual queue, that's great





MrsBooch said:


> sooo...fast pass 2.0?



Makes me think a bit like a modification of Disneyland's Maxpass


----------



## jkh36619

I remember many moons ago coming here saying I thought VQ was the way to go and was shot down saying it would never work.


----------



## Farro

jkh36619 said:


> I remember many moons ago coming here saying I thought VQ was the way to go and was shot down saying it would never work.



Well it's your time to shine!!! Relish it!


----------



## rpb718

jkh36619 said:


> I remember many moons ago coming here saying I thought VQ was the way to go and was shot down saying it would never work.



I  also think there were many that were surprised that VQ was NOT part of the original opening for WDW in July.

In retrospect, the numbers of visitors at the time ended up not needing VQ to do what they wanted.  However, times are changing and the parks are becoming more crowded as the holiday season approaches so I really think VQ would be something to attract new visitors as well as those who are looking at wait times now and rethinking their upcoming trips.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> sooo...fast pass 2.0?





TheMaxRebo said:


> Makes me think a bit like a modification of Disneyland's Maxpass


Think of it like FP “lite” with the idea that you only ride the attraction if you have a Standby Pass (unless you’re arriving first thing in the morning or later in the evening). This takes the place of the standby queue and also leaves the door open for a paid bypass option (FastPass). In Shanghai, it was implemented in addition to a paid queue-bypass option (I think they call it Premier Access there?). It is my understanding that these are being implemented only temporarily and it’s up to the resort’s leadership team to determine what the next steps are (which is how they’ve also approached FP/FP+ in general: here are the technological tools at your disposal and the logo/marketing materials, now decide what you want to do long-term). If they can scale this up to WDW’s needs while maintaining reliability, it will come here but that doesn’t mean it’s staying. One thing is for sure: changes are coming to FP/FP+ and I can say that Park Ops management certainly is noticing the higher waits at WDW.


----------



## yulilin3

jkh36619 said:


> I remember many moons ago coming here saying I thought VQ was the way to go and was shot down saying it would never work.


that system I believe is deep in the bowels of MDE, I got a glitch page 2 times back in May where it showed (pick your attraction to VQ) something like that, I think, just like andy says, it just didn't work properly. you can still see it on the RotR page where it says "my queues" hinting that you could have more than one attraction with a VQ


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Are you at Jambo or Kidani?


Jambo


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> rumor that RotR might be getting plexiglass on vehicles to be able to load 2 parties


They tested this already. The test was a flexible clear vinyl rather than plexi.


----------



## OKW Lover

andyman8 said:


> I was worried the marina rentals (one of my favorite things to do at WDW) would be one of the casualties of the pandemic. I always thought they’d be relatively easy to do health and safety-wise: just wipe down the boats and life jackets after use.


I wonder if there might be some special consideration as to what disinfectants can be used on them.  Since there is a large variety of aquatic life in the ponds, and predators (birds) that feed on them it could be an issue.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> They tested this already. The test was a flexible clear vinyl rather than plexi.



Does clear vinyl cause a glare though?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Think of it like FP “lite” with the idea that you only ride the attraction if you have a Standby Pass (unless you’re arriving first thing in the morning or later in the evening). This takes the place of the standby queue and also leaves the door open for a paid bypass option (FastPass). In Shanghai, it was implemented in addition to a paid queue-bypass option (I think they call it Premier Access there?). It is my understanding that these are being implemented only temporarily and it’s up to the resort’s leadership team to determine what the next steps are (which is how they’ve also approached FP/FP+ in general: here are the technological tools at your disposal and the logo/marketing materials, now decide what you want to do long-term). If they can scale this up to WDW’s needs while maintaining reliability, it will come here but that doesn’t mean it’s staying. One thing is for sure: changes are coming to FP/FP+ and I can say that Park Ops management certainly is noticing the higher waits at WDW.




Instead of FP "light" I almost see this as FP "heavy" in that for much of the day the standby isn't an option, FP is the only way to ride (just you don't make them 60 days in advance or anything)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I  also think there were many that were surprised that VQ was NOT part of the original opening for WDW in July.
> 
> In retrospect, the numbers of visitors at the time ended up not needing VQ to do what they wanted.  However, times are changing and the parks are becoming more crowded as the holiday season approaches so I really think VQ would be something to attract new visitors as well as those who are looking at wait times now and rethinking their upcoming trips.



the problem with rolling out more VQ or Standby Pass or whatever is the same issue with adding back FP now ... you need more things to eat crowds if they aren't going to be on line.  If all the lines disappeared tomorrow because every ride had a VQ then the walkways become overrun and congested


----------



## HikingFam

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if there might be some special consideration as to what disinfectants can be used on them.  Since there is a large variety of aquatic life in the ponds, and predators (birds) that feed on them it could be an issue.


They are already running fishing charters at the Fort, so they must have something that works.


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> They tested this already. The test was a flexible clear vinyl rather than plexi.


They should try transparent aluminum. Oh, wait. Wrong sci-fi franchise.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> They tested this already. The test was a flexible clear vinyl rather than plexi.


so like the ones on the safari truck? those are awful, they reflect back your image quiet a lot


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Does clear vinyl cause a glare though?


Yeah there was some push back on this. It’s not exactly the best.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> so like the ones on thee safari truck? those are awful, they reflect back your image quiet a lot


Yep. This is supposedly in case someone bounces their head back during the ride on say the drop or something.


----------



## Marthasor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is that really what’s going on though, people willing to travel and take a full blown vacation to Disney but choosing offsite instead because of a lack of perks? I think it’s more likely a combination of everything going on, the actual pandemic, avoiding air travel, lessened Disney experience, cost, etc.
> 
> I think they’re just still not able to draw the full blown vacationers period like they want to for a multitude of reasons. I’m not sure resort perks alone would be enough to move the needle.



I'm with you on this.  The only perk I need to be a full-blown WDW vacationer, at this point, is for my state to drop the 14 day quarantine if I travel to FL.  It's a perk WDW can't control, unfortunately 



TheMaxRebo said:


> the note didn't get into a ton of details around locations - only specific I saw mentioned was for boat rentals which will have new safety protocols



Awesome news!!  Thank you!


----------



## andyman8

OKW Lover said:


> I wonder if there might be some special consideration as to what disinfectants can be used on them.  Since there is a large variety of aquatic life in the ponds, and predators (birds) that feed on them it could be an issue.


Yeah, that could be a consideration. I didn't think about that, but that's got to be a consideration for them too.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Jambo


I'm jealous! It will be so quiet and relaxing (also can't imagine the next time the lobby will ever be that empty).


rteetz said:


> Yeah there was some push back on this. It’s not exactly the best.


Yeah, I believe they have it installed on one of the vehicles (which is how the photos "leaked"). It doesn't look like you'll be able to clearly make out a lot of what's happening in front of you. I foresee lots of Guest Relations complaints from those who are put in those seats. To bring two conversations together here, I can't imagine many Guests being happy after jumping through all the hoops of the VQ for RotR only to have an obstructed view of the ride. We'll see.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jkh36619 said:


> I remember many moons ago coming here saying I thought VQ was the way to go and was shot down saying it would never work.


In your defense Disney initially said VQ would be used when they first announced how they planned to reopen. Shortly after they shelved it, notified CMs it wasn’t happening and never mentioned it again.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Instead of FP "light" I almost see this as FP "heavy" in that for much of the day the standby isn't an option, FP is the only way to ride (just you don't make them 60 days in advance or anything)


Yeah, I guess what I was referring to is the idea that this could theoretically be implemented (in the future) alongside a paid FP option (a "true" FP) if you will, but you're right. This is certainly an expansion of the virtual queue element of FP/FP+. I just want to be clear to everybody, though, that this is for Disneyland Paris and there's no guarantee of this coming to WDW. Ops would like it to, but it's dependent on IT/the MDE team figuring out a way to make it reliable enough that Park Ops will sign off. In the interim, I think Disney will address the waits by trying to add capacity here and there through opening back up some small offerings/spaces (like we saw at Epcot this weekend).


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I'm jealous! It will be so quiet and relaxing (also can't imagine the next time the lobby will ever be that empty).
> 
> Yeah, I believe they have it installed on one of the vehicles (which is how the photos "leaked"). It doesn't look like you'll be able to clearly make out a lot of what's happening in front of you. I foresee lots of Guest Relations complaints from those who are put in those seats. To bring two conversations together here, I can't imagine many Guests being happy after jumping through all the hoops of the VQ for RotR only to have an obstructed view of the ride. We'll see.


Yeah it was only one vehicle. I haven’t heard much since the “test” and I agree I think it would lead to several complaints.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I'm jealous! It will be so quiet and relaxing (also can't imagine the next time the lobby will ever be that empty).
> 
> Yeah, I believe they have it installed on one of the vehicles (which is how the photos "leaked"). It doesn't look like you'll be able to clearly make out a lot of what's happening in front of you. I foresee lots of Guest Relations complaints from those who are put in those seats. To bring two conversations together here, I can't imagine many Guests being happy after jumping through all the hoops of the VQ for RotR only to have an obstructed view of the ride. We'll see.


I would be pissed if I couldn’t see considering the hoops they make you jump through.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310976031747182593


----------



## MrsBooch

What i wouldn’t give to be able to get my hands on one of these tables.....
I can’t wait to see what the rooms look like after this refurb.


----------



## Hummingbird

yulilin3 said:


> So far only the front of the parking lots have filled, with the exception of MK, which can be a longer walk. Trams act as the first form of social distancing. Imagine everyone coming off the trams at the same time for temp and bag check as opposed as a steady influx of people, single file coming from the lots.
> Also if you are there for rope drop you will get the best parking, if you are there later in the afternoon they will fill out the remaining spots in those front lots as they are leaving one car space between each car. So you are never really all the way in the back



I have been at the back of MK parking lot twice and Animal Kingdom I was all the way to the back of peacock and at Epcot I was almost back to the main drive. So technically maybe NOT the very back, but definitely quite a hike.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310976031747182593


Missed it by that much!


----------



## yulilin3

Hummingbird said:


> I have been at the back of MK parking lot twice and Animal Kingdom I was all the way to the back of peacock and at Epcot I was almost back to the main drive. So technically maybe NOT the very back, but definitely quite a hike.


yeah, it's a walk. from Peacock


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney World Begins Selling New Annual Passes to Passholders With Expired or Cancelled Annual Passes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney World Begins Selling New Annual Passes to Passholders With Expired or Cancelled Annual Passes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472



Soooo how bout them refunds?


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney World Begins Selling New Annual Passes to Passholders With Expired or Cancelled Annual Passes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472



I would guess DVC members will be “soon” and then to the gen pop when perks are brought back


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Soooo how bout them refunds?


Kinda slap in the face.  It's awful how they've handled the refunds


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Soooo how bout them refunds?



They  still haven’t sent out refunds?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Kinda slap in the face.  It's awful how they've handled the refunds



I find it comical at this point, TBH. I fully expect something else to go wrong and having to sit on hold for hours again to get it.

Maybe by the time it comes we’ll all be vaccinated and ready to go back .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> They  still haven’t sent out refunds?



I have not seen mine yet, although to be fair September isn’t over yet and I have seen some people say theirs came.


----------



## cranbiz

andyman8 said:


> So Disney is apparently reaching out to CPs from Spring 2020 (the ones who had their programs abruptly cut short due to the shutdown) and offering them the opportunity to "redeem" any complimentary park tickets they earned.
> This has always been the policy, but it looks like Disney is offering these former CPs the opportunity to "redeem" those tickets, even though they are not currently employed by TWDC. They have until next fall to use them. This has never happened in the history of TWDC (ex-employees being allowed to still use any park admission benefits). Sure, certain folks who retire with the Company or reach the very top executive levels might keep their benefits after they leave, but hourly CPs or even CMs? Never happened.


No, not true. Well not as far as CR CM's are concerned.

When I left the company, yes, I had to turn in my WDW Maingate Pass but any comp tickets I had accrued were valid until the expiration date. I had several comps and was able to use them at DLR and DCA when I was out there for my now current employer.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *The full tweet thread goes in to more detail. I’m not familiar with this account, so if it’s questionable, I apologize.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951885201907725*


Jealous!


----------



## pixieprincess925

So - was there this weekend (Thurs - Mon) and had a few observations.
1)  Weekend crowds are SUPER heavy. The difference between Friday at EPCOT and Saturday at EPCOT was crazy. Saturday mid-day we weren't even allowed to join the queue to get into the Mexico pavilion. Most of those folks were waiting to get to the bar, but they didn't branch people between bar/ride until close to the front of the queue.
2)  Too many snack carts are closed. Wait time for ice cream cart at MK was 30+ minutes (the only place to get a Mickey bar in Tomorrowland was the popcorn cart - with an ice cream dedicated cart sitting closed right next to it). I could only find one cart with Mickey pretzels at HS and it ran out at 10:45am with no replenishment for a while. Disney is leaving a lot of money on the table just based on guests not being able to easily buy snacks. 
3)  lines, lines and more lines. Lines for snack carts, lines for rides, lines to get into stores, lines to pick up your mobile order (Cosmic Ray at MK was particularly bad for this)

We had a large party of AP coming from out of state. one family is wishing they had gotten a refund for the their AP. I'm a die hard and I'm wondering if it was worth being near the parks on a weekend.


----------



## hereforthechurros

pixieprincess925 said:


> So - was there this weekend (Thurs - Mon) and had a few observations.
> 1)  Weekend crowds are SUPER heavy. The difference between Friday at EPCOT and Saturday at EPCOT was crazy. Saturday mid-day we weren't even allowed to join the queue to get into the Mexico pavilion. Most of those folks were waiting to get to the bar, but they didn't branch people between bar/ride until close to the front of the queue.
> 2)  Too many snack carts are closed. Wait time for ice cream cart at MK was 30+ minutes (the only place to get a Mickey bar in Tomorrowland was the popcorn cart - with an ice cream dedicated cart sitting closed right next to it). I could only find one cart with Mickey pretzels at HS and it ran out at 10:45am with no replenishment for a while. Disney is leaving a lot of money on the table just based on guests not being able to easily buy snacks.
> 3)  lines, lines and more lines. Lines for snack carts, lines for rides, lines to get into stores, lines to pick up your mobile order (Cosmic Ray at MK was particularly bad for this)
> 
> We had a large party of AP coming from out of state. one family is wishing they had gotten a refund for the their AP. I'm a die hard and I'm wondering if it was worth being near the parks on a weekend.


My husband is pushing for us to do Epcot on Saturday 10/10 - Columbus Day weekend. I can't even imagine how bad it's going to be.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> They  still haven’t sent out refunds?


Seems like a lot of the ppl on the AP FB page haven't gotten theirs yet.


----------



## britneyt

pixieprincess925 said:


> So - was there this weekend (Thurs - Mon) and had a few observations.
> 1)  Weekend crowds are SUPER heavy. The difference between Friday at EPCOT and Saturday at EPCOT was crazy. Saturday mid-day we weren't even allowed to join the queue to get into the Mexico pavilion. Most of those folks were waiting to get to the bar, but they didn't branch people between bar/ride until close to the front of the queue.
> 2)  Too many snack carts are closed. Wait time for ice cream cart at MK was 30+ minutes (the only place to get a Mickey bar in Tomorrowland was the popcorn cart - with an ice cream dedicated cart sitting closed right next to it). I could only find one cart with Mickey pretzels at HS and it ran out at 10:45am with no replenishment for a while. Disney is leaving a lot of money on the table just based on guests not being able to easily buy snacks.
> 3)  lines, lines and more lines. Lines for snack carts, lines for rides, lines to get into stores, lines to pick up your mobile order (Cosmic Ray at MK was particularly bad for this)
> 
> We had a large party of AP coming from out of state. one family is wishing they had gotten a refund for the their AP. I'm a die hard and I'm wondering if it was worth being near the parks on a weekend.



We went Labor Day weekend and my main complaint was not enough snack carts (hard to get refills on for our popcorn bucket or grab a mickey pretzel) or restaurants (mainly breakfast options in park)....we waited an hour and a half for a waffle at Sleepy Hollow(my kids fave)...normally max 30 min wait...we are returning in November...hoping more options are open


----------



## andyman8

cranbiz said:


> No, not true. Well not as far as CR CM's are concerned.
> 
> When I left the company, yes, I had to turn in my WDW Maingate Pass but any comp tickets I had accrued were valid until the expiration date. I had several comps and was able to use them at DLR and DCA when I was out there for my now current employer.


I'm not sure what type of comp tickets you're talking about, but if these are the One-Day Park Hopper tickets (sometimes referred to as  "Chip 'n' Dales," given to CPs and temp hires), those can only be used by active employees of TWDC. One your employment ends, these tickets are not usable unless you re-join the Company before the two-year expiration mark. To use the Chip and Dales, you have to also scan your Main Entrance Pass first. The rules vary depending on your status with the Company, but as far as CPs are concerned, they generally only get the MEP and the Chip and Dales. The Guest Passes and Comp Tickets give to FT and CR (Casual Regular a.k.a Part-Time for those unaware) are different.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney World Begins Selling New Annual Passes to Passholders With Expired or Cancelled Annual Passes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310986533047017472


Please buy guys! Obviously Disney isn’t issuing us old APs final refunds until new suckers- uh GUESTS- give them the money to give to us.


----------



## pixieprincess925

britneyt said:


> We went Labor Day weekend and my main complaint was not enough snack carts (hard to get refills on for our popcorn bucket or grab a mickey pretzel) or restaurants (mainly breakfast options in park)....we waited an hour and a half for a waffle at Sleepy Hollow(my kids fave)...normally max 30 min wait...we are returning in November...hoping more options are open



Yes, I took to just buying drinks from stores since those lines were generally shorter than waiting in line at a cart. As a bonus I got 30% off my bottles of water! 

Don't get me started on the lack of food options at the resorts.... Only hot breakfast option at the Boardwalk Bakery (we were staying at BWV) was 2 sandwiches... We walked over to Yacht Club for a better breakfast selection. Inexcusable. You'd think they were intentionally trying to get everyone to cook in their villas!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Please buy guys! Obviously Disney isn’t issuing us old APs final refunds until new suckers- uh GUESTS- give them the money to give to us.



well, this new money is what they will use for the refunds!


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> My husband is pushing for us to do Epcot on Saturday 10/10 - Columbus Day weekend. I can't even imagine how bad it's going to be.


Have you shared the tales from the boards? Did wonders for getting my crew on board with no EP on the weekend


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> They tested this already. The test was a flexible clear vinyl rather than plexi.





Farro said:


> Does clear vinyl cause a glare though?



UGH that vinyl is so AWFUL!  The plexiglass is bad enough but the vinyl is such bad show and does nothing for the virus.  I couldn't stand riding on the land with that awful stuff when we were there.  Couldn't see anything from the back row of the boat!

I think the ride vehicles are the least of the capacity problems with Rise.  I can't go into it as it's a spoiler but I would think the waiting areas are the real problem.


----------



## Spridell

Listening live to todays video and Greg just said 100% Disney has increased park capacity.

He has been going since day 1 so he has seen it all.

I guess we all knew they would quietly


----------



## MrsBooch

I feel like WDW is low key Marie Antoinette-ing us with the food options.  

Theme park and resort guests: WE NEED MORE FOOD. PLEASE. KEEP THINGS OPEN LATER. GIVE US SNACK CARTS. OPEN MORE PLACES. 

WDW: .......let them eat cake


----------



## jkh36619

gottalovepluto said:


> In your defense Disney initially said VQ would be used when they first announced how they planned to reopen. Shortly after they shelved it, notified CMs it wasn’t happening and never mentioned it again.



Yeah but I was pro VQ long before COVID.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> Listening live to todays video and Greg just said 100% Disney has increased park capacity.
> 
> He has been going since day 1 so he has seen it all.
> 
> I guess we all knew they would quietly



I don't know how that is possible without knowing what the capacity was set at to begin with ... and then what % of that capacity was being used

Maybe it was always 50% but prior to that they never got more than 25 used?  Not saying that was the case, but I just don't know how you can tell it is increased capacity vs more of a static capacity level being used.  (now, Disney shifting around the buckets, that is something eaiser to track)


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> I feel like WDW is low key Marie Antoinette-ing us with the food options.
> 
> Theme park and resort guests: WE NEED MORE FOOD. PLEASE. KEEP THINGS OPEN LATER. GIVE US SNACK CARTS. OPEN MORE PLACES.
> 
> WDW: .......let them eat cake
> 
> View attachment 528747


OMG that fall one, though!  Something that pretty for Thanksgiving will will be in my face all day every day!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> Listening live to todays video and Greg just said 100% Disney has increased park capacity.
> 
> He has been going since day 1 so he has seen it all.
> 
> I guess we all knew they would quietly


Maybe each time it gets close they evaluate and have chosen to raise it? Or maybe it was set at 30% of actual capacity and is just now getting close. Or maybe it opened at 25% and is now pushing 40%?

Seeing reports, it's hard to imagine capacity was based on average attendance. I have to think limited capacity was set based on actual max capacity. So if they're allowing in 35% now, that's 35,000 if the max is 100,000.


----------



## disneygirlsng

MrsBooch said:


> I feel like WDW is low key Marie Antoinette-ing us with the food options.
> 
> Theme park and resort guests: WE NEED MORE FOOD. PLEASE. KEEP THINGS OPEN LATER. GIVE US SNACK CARTS. OPEN MORE PLACES.
> 
> WDW: .......let them eat cake
> 
> View attachment 528747


Does anyone know if there are by chance less things open since the end of August? I had zero issues finding any food or snacks anywhere at any time during my trip.


----------



## AvidDisReader

So my wife and I took our 5 year old grand daughter on a one on one WDW trip this past December (2019), we upgraded her 7 day hopper to an annual pass as the grand daughter's parents decided to take the family on a vacation in May of 2020, but we all know what happened with that.   The thing is, the tickets for the rest of the family have been extended to May 2021, but the 5 year old annual ticket refund--crickets.   Today my wife finally called and the cast member just admitted so many fell thru the cracks- she entered the refund manually and will be refunded to my Chase Disney Visa.  So if you have not heard anything by now, Call Disney.


----------



## MrsBooch

sullivan.kscott said:


> OMG that fall one, though!  Something that pretty for Thanksgiving will will be in my face all day every day!



Agree!!


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Listening live to todays video and Greg just said 100% Disney has increased park capacity.
> 
> He has been going since day 1 so he has seen it all.
> 
> I guess we all knew they would quietly


I don’t buy that. I really don’t. If they have they haven’t by much. I just think more people are coming.


----------



## yulilin3

AvidDisReader said:


> So my wife and I took our 5 year old grand daughter on a one on one WDW trip this past December (2019), we upgraded her 7 day hopper to an annual pass as the grand daughter's parents decided to take the family on a vacation in May of 2020, but we all know what happened with that.   The thing is, the tickets for the rest of the family have been extended to May 2021, but the 5 year old annual ticket refund--crickets.   Today my wife finally called and the cast member just admitted so many fell thru the cracks- she entered the refund manually and will be refunded to my Chase Disney Visa.  So if you have not heard anything by now, Call Disney.


there's a 200 page thread on the TPaS board with hundreds of AP's who have called and emailed and still nothing. These refunds have been handled horribly


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I don’t buy that. I really don’t. If they have they haven’t by much. I just think more people are coming.


I agree, more people feeling more comfortable or their states easing restrictions. I don't think Disney ever came close to their capacity in July or August


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Have you shared the tales from the boards? Did wonders for getting my crew on board with no EP on the weekend


I know, I'm trying to explain that to him but he's just such a filthy casual.


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't know how that is possible without knowing what the capacity was set at to begin with ... and then what % of that capacity was being used
> 
> Maybe it was always 50% but prior to that they never got more than 25 used?  Not saying that was the case, but I just don't know how you can tell it is increased capacity vs more of a static capacity level being used.  (now, Disney shifting around the buckets, that is something eaiser to track)



*On the Tuesday show today, John mentioned (and made it very clear that this is second-hand information that is not in any way "official" or confirmed or even necessarily accurate) that [Person A told John] that [a CM in the parks told Person A] that capacity had quietly been raised to 50% in the last week. Take the secondhand info with however much salt you (general you) deem appropriate. Whether or not it's true, we'll likely never know for sure. 

Personally, I think it's probably more likely that they're finally closing in on their 25% (or whatever) max capacity, whereas 2 months ago they were capped at 25% (or whatever) but only actually hitting 15% (or whatever). But who knows.

If anyone's interested in hearing the team discuss their experiences, the final discussion topic today was capacity/crowd-levels/compliance in the last week and how it feels in the parks now vs. what it looks like in vlogs/photos and earlier reports, and what impact (if any) the recent Stage 3 in Florida might have on the parks. 

Discussion starts around 46:00.





*


----------



## Justrose

sullivan.kscott said:


> OMG that fall one, though!  Something that pretty for Thanksgiving will will be in my face all day every day!


I really hope that is going to be there still in November for my trip!


----------



## andyman8

Capacity has not been increased to 50%. There are ”regular“ days at all four parks where they just barely get to 50% capacity. I agree with @rteetz and @yulilin3 that more spots are being used, partly because some (especially locals/FL residents) are getting more comfortable and because Disney is getting smarter with how to allocate “spots” between the three buckets. I’m not saying that haven’t opened up a few thousand more reservations here or there but nothing even remotely close to being within the realm of jumping to 50%. That’s not to say it won’t be for the holidays or later on, but for now, the math just doesn’t support that claim.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> there's a 200 page thread on the TPaS board with hundreds of AP's who have called and emailed and still nothing. These refunds have been handled horribly





I totally checked out of the AP threads over there and the David’s thread over on the DVC boards because it’s too depressing to be reminded over and over that there’s still two huge issues outstanding for us from March.

Youre telling me I should probably stop living in denial and spend hours dealing with Disney again? Bleh. Lol.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Capacity has not been increased to 50%. There are ”regular“ days at all four parks where they just barely get to 50% capacity. I agree with @rteetz and @yulilin3 that more spots are being used, partly because some (especially locals/FL residents) are getting more comfortable and because Disney is getting smarter with how to allocate “spots” between the three buckets. I’m not saying that haven’t opened up a few thousand more reservations here or there but nothing even remotely close to being within the realm of jumping to 50%. That’s not to say it won’t be for the holidays or later on, but for now, the math just doesn’t support that claim.


Yep. People also need to think about the appearance of crowds. I think many look at crowds differently now than they did pre-covid. Many of the people eating attractions are either taking in significantly less people or not open at all. This is a place DHS has been suffering. Their big people eating shows aren’t open. Those people are instead waiting in attraction lines, in the open shops or restaurants.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Capacity has not been increased to 50%. There are ”regular“ days at all four parks where they just barely get to 50% capacity. I agree with @rteetz and @yulilin3 that more spots are being used, partly because some (especially locals/FL residents) are getting more comfortable and because Disney is getting smarter with how to allocate “spots” between the three buckets. I’m not saying that haven’t opened up a few thousand more reservations here or there but nothing even remotely close to being within the realm of jumping to 50%. That’s not to say it won’t be for the holidays or later on, but for now, the math just doesn’t support that claim.



Thank you, that’s what I was wondering. I thought 50% of actual capacity was basically your typical park day before all this, give or take. 50% would at least show pretty wide open calendars I would think.

I think those numbers with lessened hours and capacity would look awful IRT wait times and crowds around the parks. From my limited knowledge, I don’t think that’s what we’re seeing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Yep. People also need to think about the appearance of crowds. I think many look at crowds differently now than they did pre-covid. Many of the people eating attractions are either taking in significantly less people or not open at all. This is a place DHS has been suffering. Their big people eating shows aren’t open. Those people are instead waiting in attraction lines, in the open shops or restaurants.



My local friend went to DHS last Thursday and said it was a ghost town outside of the line queues.

Every time I see a post about how crowded it is now I think about DHS the Sunday before Thanksgiving last year. I had never seen that many people in that park before. It was insane. I’m sure it’s no where near that.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> I don’t buy that. I really don’t. If they have they haven’t by much. I just think more people are coming.



Yeah I think you are right.  It just may seem like they raised capacity.

I was there June 22nd when resorts first opened and was pretty much the only family staying at OKW that night.  Then again in Aug when Epcot was totally empty and it felt like a ghost town, and then again 2 weeks ago at MK where it def felt much much more crowded.

I guess with more people coming it gives the appearance of them raising capacity but in reality, no one was really there the first 2 months.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> My local friend went to DHS last Thursday and said it was a ghost town outside of the line queues.
> 
> Every time I see a post about how crowded it is now I think about DHS the Sunday before Thanksgiving last year. I had never seen that many people in that park before. It was insane. I’m sure it’s no where near that.



My reference point is a HEA showing night in MK that happened to be the only one that week thanks to a private party and Halloween parties. No way we’re approaching anything like that at the moment.

In the weeks leading up to our trip I kept seeing reports of it taking hours to exit MK by way of the TTC if you tried to leave right after fireworks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *On the Tuesday show today, John mentioned (and made it very clear that this is second-hand information that is not in any way "official" or confirmed or even necessarily accurate) that [Person A told John] that [a CM in the parks told Person A] that capacity had quietly been raised to 50% in the last week. Take the secondhand info with however much salt you (general you) deem appropriate. Whether or not it's true, we'll likely never know for sure.
> 
> Personally, I think it's probably more likely that they're finally closing in on their 25% (or whatever) max capacity, whereas 2 months ago they were capped at 25% (or whatever) but only actually hitting 15% (or whatever). But who knows.
> 
> If anyone's interested in hearing the team discuss their experiences, the final discussion topic today was capacity/crowd-levels/compliance in the last week and how it feels in the parks now vs. what it looks like in vlogs/photos and earlier reports, and what impact (if any) the recent Stage 3 in Florida might have on the parks.
> 
> Discussion starts around 46:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for sharing! My only issue with it being assumed it's capacity being raised vs. demand closing in on capacity is that most days for months now haven't been selling out. You'd think there would be a noticeable need for availability ahead of a capacity increase. 

Also, as much as Disney set out to be safety first in this, DL being closed for half the year with no end in sight has to be killing them. Look for more pressure to be put on the open parks to make up what they can.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> My reference point is a HEA showing night in MK that happened to be the only one that week thanks to a private party and Halloween parties. No way we’re approaching anything like that at the moment.
> 
> In the weeks leading up to our trip I kept seeing reports of it taking hours to exit MK by way of the TTC if you tried to leave right after fireworks.




I was in the Hub on July 4th last year....  Now that was something...


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> I was in the Hub on July 4th last year....  Now that was something...


Please don't make me picture that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Please don't make me picture that.




Dessert party was worth every penny!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311026205718609927


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311027664539529218
SOON


----------



## pixieprincess925

SaintsManiac said:


> I was in the Hub on July 4th last year....  Now that was something...



I was at MK that day also! I was amazed how many people Disney could fit in the plaza leading up to the ferry and monorails. Pretty sure it would stretch to the back of the park if we had those kinds of crowds with today's social distancing.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Deleted.  rteetz beat me to it!


----------



## pixieprincess925

oh - I also wanted to note that the character cavalcades are awesome and I hope they keep them!

As long as the cavalcade times aren't "posted", there shouldn't be parade traffic waiting along the route each time.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Deleted.  rteetz beat me to it!


You gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat that dude at anything.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I was in the Hub on July 4th last year....  Now that was something...


I miss crowds.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> You gotta get up pretty early in the morning to beat that dude at anything.


Or catch me while I’m on a run. Although I’ve mastered the art of texting while running at this point.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

BorderTenny said:


> They should try transparent aluminum. Oh, wait. Wrong sci-fi franchise.



You, uh, realize of course that if we give him the formula; we're altering the future.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I miss crowds.



I vote for a happy medium


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311027664539529218
> SOON


Thank goodness we got clarity on that!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I miss crowds.



I know what you mean.

Easy to say now, but I feel like I’ll be at least a bit grateful for heavier crowds (not just at Disney, but anywhere) if it means they’re happening because it’s no longer a safety concern. Once I get over my issues being in them again, I suppose .


----------



## chicagoshannon

Whether Disney increased capacity or if they're just closer to reaching it, the number of people in the parks are up.  I think that's indisputable!

I don't know what normal attendance is the 2nd week of September percentage -wise but it was the same if not more when we were there the same week we always go.  So if 2nd week of September is normally 20% capacity it felt like it was at least that when we were there.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Or catch me while I’m on a run. Although I’ve mastered the art of texting while running at this point.


You got dictation hooked up on the phone?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> You got dictation hooked up on the phone?


I do but I often don’t like it or use it.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> Whether Disney increased capacity or if they're just closer to reaching it, the number of people in the parks are up.  I think that's indisputable!
> 
> I don't know what normal attendance is the 2nd week of September percentage -wise but it was the same if not more when we were there the same week we always go.  So if 2nd week of September is normally 20% capacity it felt like it was at least that when we were there.


No doubt there are more people in the parks now from when they opened. I don’t think anyone could say otherwise there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> Whether Disney increased capacity or if they're just closer to reaching it, the number of people in the parks are up.  I think that's indisputable!
> 
> I don't know what normal attendance is the 2nd week of September percentage -wise but it was the same if not more when we were there the same week we always go.  So if 2nd week of September is normally 20% capacity it felt like it was at least that when we were there.



People are definitely up compared to earlier in the summer.

Its just so hard to compare to old times given all that is closed, not running at full capacity, and the lessened hours. Even before COVID, judging the crowd levels could be tricky because there are factors that Disney could play with to make it feel more or less crowded. I think one thing we can look at now to somewhat confidently say these aren’t numbers approaching old normal yet, the resorts. They still have a huge chunk of them closed.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> People are definitely up compared to earlier in the summer.
> 
> Its just so hard to compare to old times given all that is closed, not running at full capacity, and the lessened hours. Even before COVID, judging the crowd levels could be tricky because there are factors that Disney could play with to make it feel more or less crowded. I think one thing we can look at now to somewhat confidently say these aren’t numbers approaching old normal yet, the resorts. They still have a huge chunk of them closed.


I do wonder if it is because of WHAT is closed, and not how much is closed. One value and one moderate open can’t be very enticing to a lot of people coming to a limited experience. We were slated for CR in May, but have moved to POP for our first value stay, instead. If CSR opens as planned, we’ll move. CBR for the vast walks isn’t the best mod by a long shot, IMHO. I understand the POR move, and there are obvious reasons that CSR isn’t open with the NBA. 
I’m willing to pay value for a value experience, but not deluxe. I wonder how many others are in the same boat.


----------



## anthony2k7

JacknSally said:


> *The full tweet thread goes in to more detail. I’m not familiar with this account, so if it’s questionable, I apologize.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310951885201907725*


ED92 is rock solid. Definitely one of if not the most reliable source of DLP info and photos.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney beginning CM layoffs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311044177724141572


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney beginning CM layoffs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311044177724141572




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311044474793947137


----------



## KBoopaloo

28,000 employees is a lot. This is awful. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311045083857330176


----------



## rteetz

KBoopaloo said:


> 28,000 employees is a lot. This is awful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311045083857330176


I’m interested to see where the brunt is. WDW employs over 75,000 by itself. Disneyland is tens of thousands as well. DPEP also includes consumer products. With no opening in sight it seems with DL will they see more layoffs than WDW?


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311044474793947137



That’s absolutely horrible.


----------



## hertamaniac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311045083857330176
Now this makes me think if/when Universal is going to make a similar announcement, but with less numbers impacted.  I don't remember when and what their last trim was.


----------



## Vern60

One article I saw on CNBC said most were part time, but they didn't seem to mention where they were employed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m glad he called California out. Man I hate this stupid virus.


----------



## yulilin3

I'm wondering if the blunt will be of CM that are currently still furloughed, that would make the most sense right?


----------



## anthony2k7

Anyone know numbers of those still furloughed at wdw? Sounds like this will be a fairly substantial % of those still furloughed.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I’m interested to see where the brunt is. WDW employs over 75,000 by itself. Disneyland is tens of thousands as well. DPEP also includes consumer products. With no opening in sight it seems with DL will they see more layoffs than WDW?


I wondered the same thing. And, if they actually get some guidance from California, how many of these jobs could be “saved.”


----------



## hertamaniac

After hours stock price isn't moving much, but will be interested to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if the blunt will be of CM that are currently still furloughed, that would make the most sense right?


Yeah, but with that being the case it would seem that we must be reaching a limit of what they were planning on reopening at wdw then for the forseeable future.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah, but with that being the case it would seem that we must be reaching a limit of what they were planning on reopening at wdw then for the forseeable future.


well all attraction CM are working one way or another, so they could still reopen attractions and shows since those CM are already working (aside from equity actors) mostly hotels and food and beverage CM are the ones still furloughed here


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if the blunt will be of CM that are currently still furloughed, that would make the most sense right?



That's what most companies do.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> well all attraction CM are working one way or another, so they could still reopen attractions and shows since those CM are already working (aside from equity actors) mostly hotels and food and beverage CM are the ones still furloughed here


Good point on the equity..... wonder how many if any of those are part of the 28000?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah, but with that being the case it would seem that we must be reaching a limit of what they were planning on reopening at wdw then for the forseeable future.



Guess it depends where the split is and how many furloughed CMs in Florida aren't let go - but definitely musn't feel a full "back to normal" level is anywhere close ... But doesn't mean they can't keep reopening like another 10% of operations each month or soemthjnf


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m glad he called California out. Man I hate this stupid virus.


Don’t be fooled, this would’ve happened (and the number would’ve been almost, if not just, as large) regardless of what happened in California.

Remember, this also includes Disney Store, DCL, ABD, etc...


----------



## OKW Lover

yulilin3 said:


> I'm wondering if the blunt will be of CM that are currently still furloughed, that would make the most sense right?


It would depend somewhat on union contract provisions


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Don’t be fooled, this would’ve happened (and the number would’ve been almost, if not just, as large) regardless of what happened in California. This also includes Disney Store, DCL, ABD, etc...



Well, the CA situation may have acceleratted this/increased the number - but surely isn't the sole cause


----------



## abs1978

Really sad news.  2020 is just brutal.  I feel awful for those losing their jobs.  Josh didn’t mess around in his statement calling out California.  Gosh.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Don’t be fooled, this would’ve happened (and the number would’ve been almost, if not just, as large) regardless of what happened in California.
> 
> Remember, this also includes Disney Store, DCL, ABD, etc...




Oh I am not fooled. I'm just glad he called them out. It's absurd that they are putting off reopening.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Don’t be fooled, this would’ve happened (and the number would’ve been almost, if not just, as large) regardless of what happened in California.
> 
> Remember, this also includes Disney Store, DCL, ABD, etc...


DLP as well?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the CA situation may have acceleratted this/increased the number - but surely isn't the sole cause


My personal opinion here (and I know many will disagree), but I don’t think calling out CA was the right move here. This decision was coming, whether DLR was open and packed or not. The folks who are hit hard here are the PT/Seasonal employees. They’re still going to keep the amount of CMs they need to operate DL when it reopens. The reality is that even if WDW was meeting the goals/expectations execs had laid out, there wouldn’t be much of a need for all these PT/Seasonal CMs, given the current attendance restrictions/operational limitations. Even during strong “normal” times, there are still many PT CMs who will get scheduled one or no shifts in a week. They have to pick up shifts from CPs to get hours often. You’re almost setting up this narrative that California is to blame for this or that if DL reopens, we’re back to normal. I *personally* question the wisdom of that. At the same time, I’m not vilifying Disney or Josh here. It’s a terrible situation — and I can’t imagine any executive wants their first big decision to be lay-offs — but this was likely unavoidable and I doubt the number would look much different had DLR and WDW been open and “selling out” everyday. My hearts go out to all those CMs. I’m sending them strength and prayers, and I’m also thinking of all those CMs who were “spared” who may be losing a friend, a manager, or a confidant because of these layoffs. Both in WDW and DL, the CMs are really communities unlike anything I’ve seen at any other workplace (and I’ve worked in big companies in a variety of industries), so moments like this really hurt especially hard.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I hope they raise the amount of unemployment very soon. This is heartbreaking for so many.


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> DLP as well?


It would be included in the segment but I’m not sure if there were any as part of this. My hunch says yes, but I’m looking into it.

To put this number into context, WDW alone employs just under 60,000 when you deduct CPs and IPs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I’m interested to see where the brunt is. WDW employs over 75,000 by itself. Disneyland is tens of thousands as well. DPEP also includes consumer products. With no opening in sight it seems with DL will they see more layoffs than WDW?


They specifically call out CA for not giving them guidelines so I expect CA to get the brunt of it. There is simply no reason to keep CMs on furlough with no opening in sight. Even if an opening is in sight no reason to keep everyone on furlough as the CA government said today the guidelines will be “stringent”.

As for calling out CA- I think they are desperate. CA government said again today they are talking with the industry and Disney and Cedar Fair have both said they aren’t talking to them. Disney is trying to break the circle of “soon” + “we’re working on it” with everything they’ve got now short of suing.


----------



## Brianstl

My guess is that Disneyland and DCL will get hardest on a percentage basis.  Part of this an attempt to shock Newsom into action.


----------



## Farro

Man, I don't know what Disney is going to look like in a few years. I can see hotels between closed long-term.

We were waiting for a vaccine, but now it seems that isn't going to be good enough anymore - either will take too long, or people just won't get it, now everyone saying "oh end of 2021 we may start to see a hint of normalcy".
Every state is just following their own guidelines on who is quarantined, who can visit who, who actually enforces, you can come here but we can't go there.

How can any company in any kind of entertainment/food/beverage capacity survive this. No help in sight.

I'm buying a sailboat and taking off! With my cat!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Brianstl said:


> My guess is that Disneyland and DCL will get hardest on a percentage basis.  Part of this an attempt to shock Newsom into action.



This, exactly.  I don't see Florida hit too badly, although anyone still furloughed in FL today is probably on the block...CA and DCL will get clobbered (I'd expect skeleton crews only to be kept for each)...


----------



## Vern60

anthony2k7 said:


> DLP as well?


I'm not sure, the headline reads 28,000 domestic employees, but it doesn't mention that in either Josh's press release (the one he calls out California), or the employee email.


----------



## Vern60

Brianstl said:


> My guess is that Disneyland and DCL will get hardest on a percentage basis.  Part of this an attempt to shock Newsom into action.


I know, I couldn't help but think this is in part retribution for the state being either unwilling or unable to even give them some sort of guidelines or date. Maybe he's trying to play hardball and hoping this would hurt a Newsome re-election? I dunno


----------



## andyman8

TwoMisfits said:


> This, exactly.  I don't see Florida hit too badly, although anyone still furloughed in FL today is probably on the block...CA and DCL will get clobbered (I'd expect skeleton crews only to be kept for each)...


WDW still has a lot of CMs on furlough (or did). 21k union CMs were still on furlough prior to this announcement, and that’s just union CMs. When you count non-union WDW CMs, that figure could be even higher. The effects of this are definitely being felt at WDW, and while they mention PT, I’ve heard of talk that FT management has even been affected in some areas. Still don’t have a more specific idea.


----------



## Vern60

That pull up stakes and move to Texas is looking more viable by the day!


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311045083857330176
> Now this makes me think if/when Universal is going to make a similar announcement, but with less numbers impacted.  I don't remember when and what their last trim was.


Universal already has made layoffs. They may do more but really Disney was the last to do so.


----------



## Brianstl

TwoMisfits said:


> This, exactly.  I don't see Florida hit too badly, although anyone still furloughed in FL today is probably on the block...CA and DCL will get clobbered (I'd expect skeleton crews only to be kept for each)...


This is over 20% of Parks, Experiences and Products total workforce getting laid off. over 10% of the whole company's workforce.  So Florida will still get hit pretty hard, but it just won't be nearly as bad on a percentage basis.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Vern60 said:


> That pull up stakes and move to Texas is looking more viable by the day!



I almost wondered if Disney was willing to do that - literally buy cheap land and transport attractions.  I'd think Nevada desert would be more likely than Texas, though...at least cheaper...and if Florida was in swamp, no reason the west couldn't be desert...

I'm saying this only half-joking...


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> WDW still has a lot of CMs on furlough (or did). 21k union CMs were still on furlough prior to this announcement, and that’s just union CMs. When you count non-union WDW CMs, that figure could be even higher. The effects of this are definitely being felt at WDW, and while they mention PT, I’ve heard of talk that FT management has even been affected in some areas. Still don’t have a more specific idea.


Disneyland Resort has something like 30,000 on furlough.


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> I almost wondered if Disney was willing to do that - literally buy cheap land and transport attractions.  I'd think Nevada desert would be more likely than Texas, though...at least cheaper...and if Florida was in swamp, no reason the west couldn't be desert...
> 
> I'm saying this only half-joking...



Its a dry heat.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Super unpopular opinion given that I am amongst not only Disney fans but people who have already gone back (some multiple times), I don’t think it’s terrible for a government to be ultra cautious right now although it is obviously horrible for those who are out of work. I can’t pretend I wouldn’t be relieved with preventing huge tourist attractions from opening if there were any where I live.

It is way way way more complex than just villifying the California government as the bad guys who won’t let DLR open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> My guess is that Disneyland and DCL will get hardest on a percentage basis.  Part of this an attempt to shock Newsom into action.


Anyone know about how many domestic employees DCL has? I would think a very small percentage but I really have no clue.


----------



## TwoMisfits

DGsAtBLT said:


> Super unpopular opinion given that I am amongst not only Disney fans but people who have already gone back (some multiple times), I don’t think it’s terrible for a government to be ultra cautious right now although it is obviously horrible for those who are out of work. I can’t pretend I wouldn’t be relieved with preventing huge tourist attractions from opening if there were any where I live.
> 
> It is way way way more complex than just villifying the California government as the bad guys who won’t let DLR open.



They didn't try to let them open in any way or any capacity, and thus I'm okay villifying them.

I've been saying since late May, after 60 days of an emergency, at that point you need to legislate the "no" properly or you need to figure out how to change the "no" to a "yes, but" and get creative...CA gov't has done neither...


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone know about how many domestic employees DCL has? I would think a very small percentage but I really have no clue.


Not many, and while there will likely be layoffs amongst that small group, it will be small drop compared to how this will hit WDW, DL, and Disney Store. I’m hearing A LOT about Disney Store.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> Super unpopular opinion given that I am amongst not only Disney fans but people who have already gone back (some multiple times), I don’t think it’s terrible for a government to be ultra cautious right now although it is obviously horrible for those who are out of work. I can’t pretend I wouldn’t be relieved with preventing huge tourist attractions from opening if there were any where I live.
> 
> It is way way way more complex than just villifying the California government as the bad guys who won’t let DLR open.


Pish! This isn’t the Independent Thoughts thread. My way of thinking or the highway for you!

( )


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TwoMisfits said:


> They didn't try to let them open in any way or any capacity, and thus I'm okay villifying them.
> 
> I've been saying since late May, after 60 days of an emergency, at that point you need to legislate the "no" properly or you need to figure out how to change the "no" to a "yes, but" and get creative...CA gov't has done neither...



Yeah, like I said it’s an unpopular opinion.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> I'm buying a sailboat and taking off! With my cat!


Just you and the cat? Are you going to leave Micky behind?


----------



## Farro

SMRT-1 said:


> Just you and the cat? Are you going to leave Micky behind?



I'm gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## OKW Lover

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone know about how many domestic employees DCL has? I would think a very small percentage but I really have no clue.


No idea either but I'd guess those that work at the terminal and the call center would be included in such a count.


----------



## hertamaniac

mi*vida*loca said:


> I hope they raise the amount of unemployment very soon. This is heartbreaking for so many.



But if this layoff translates to a large percentage of the CM's that were furloughed and already receiving unemployment, I'm not sure an increase will help if the benefits have expired.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

BorderTenny said:


> They should try transparent aluminum. Oh, wait. Wrong sci-fi franchise.






DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> You, uh, realize of course that if we give him the formula; we're altering the future.







Farro said:


> I'm gonna a bigger boat!


----------



## Mit88

Not to be grim, but imagine the number of layoffs had the parks not opened until 2021 like some had predicted/wanted. This is just the cause of having to shut down, it’s unfortunate and I feel for those that had their jobs taken from them, but just because Disney is very wealthy, doesn’t mean they weren’t going to be affected by the shutdowns.


----------



## rteetz

Don’t forget timing too.... End of fiscal year...


----------



## andyman8

Just to put this in perspective:

Lay-off is 28,000 domestic employees across WDW, DLR, ABD, DCL, Aulani, Disney Store, WDI, and Licensing. This includes their associated businesses (like Walt Disney Travel for example). So far, this doesn’t seem to include international parks (which would really be just DLP since the others wouldn’t be fully Disney layoffs).

Roughly 22% of Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products (DPEP) has been let go. DPEP is the Company’s largest division based on employment.

This accounts for just under 13% of Disney’s entire workforce across the world.

Other notes:

A number of Disney Stores closed yesterday.

Fiscal year is about to end.

These appear to be larger than the 2008/2009 layoffs.


----------



## Vern60

Brianstl said:


> Disneyland Resort has something like 30,000 on furlough.


I'm so sorry, I liked the wrong comment,, Please forgive me!!!


----------



## Vern60

Brianstl said:


> Disneyland Resort has something like 30,000 on furlough.


Sorry about that, I was able to change my accidental thumbs up to a frown. I didn't know you could do that.... Didn't want everyone mad at me thinking I thumbed up people being on furlough.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Super unpopular opinion given that I am amongst not only Disney fans but people who have already gone back (some multiple times), I don’t think it’s terrible for a government to be ultra cautious right now although it is obviously horrible for those who are out of work. I can’t pretend I wouldn’t be relieved with preventing huge tourist attractions from opening if there were any where I live.
> 
> It is way way way more complex than just villifying the California government as the bad guys who won’t let DLR open.


Iv not kept up with CA numbers, but I thought I saw a headline a few days ago saying CA numbers were starting to rise again. That's not gonna help the decision on DLR if true.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Not many, and while there will likely be layoffs amongst that small group, it will be small drop compared to how this will hit WDW, DL, and Disney Store. I’m hearing A LOT about Disney Store.


Not really surprising. Most retailers are rethinking how many stores they want going forward, if any at all.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, like I said it’s an unpopular opinion.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Iv not kept up with CA numbers, but I thought I saw a headline a few days ago saying CA numbers were starting to rise again. That's not gonna help the decision on DLR if true.



Orange county at least saw a bit of uptick today ... I don't think it is crazy bad but wrong direction to lead to parks opening/the county moving to next phase/color


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Man, I don't know what Disney is going to look like in a few years. I can see hotels between closed long-term.
> 
> We were waiting for a vaccine, but now it seems that isn't going to be good enough anymore - either will take too long, or people just won't get it, now everyone saying "oh end of 2021 we may start to see a hint of normalcy".
> Every state is just following their own guidelines on who is quarantined, who can visit who, who actually enforces, you can come here but we can't go there.
> 
> How can any company in any kind of entertainment/food/beverage capacity survive this. No help in sight.
> 
> I'm buying a sailboat and taking off! With my cat!




Well, according to everyone on twitter Disney is a giant corporation and should just pay all their employees forever to not work


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, according to everyone on twitter Disney is a giant corporation and should just pay all their employees forever to not work



That's logical.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> Not many, and while there will likely be layoffs amongst that small group, it will be small drop compared to how this will hit WDW, DL, and Disney Store. I’m hearing A LOT about Disney Store.


Were the CM in the friendly neighbor hotels in Orlando Disney employees, and were they previously furloughed or laid off when those closed?

As for Disney Store as a whole, I’d really be shocked to see it survive the pandemic and the current physical retail climate. Outside of some major markets like Chicago, NYC, and the Earports, traditional mall shopping is just a shell of the Stranger Things glory days.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Every major news outlet is running the story (it’s an eye catching number of people to lay off ). CNN said “The California governor's office did not immediately respond to request for comment.”   Disney knows darn well what they are doing. And to break through the national news cycle on the evening of our first 2020 presidential debate? Yo dang. Disney PR is good... (scary good. This is horrible news. Slam dunk evil corporation type headline- and yet the egg is on CA’s face.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Super unpopular opinion given that I am amongst not only Disney fans but people who have already gone back (some multiple times), I don’t think it’s terrible for a government to be ultra cautious right now although it is obviously horrible for those who are out of work. I can’t pretend I wouldn’t be relieved with preventing huge tourist attractions from opening if there were any where I live.
> 
> It is way way way more complex than just villifying the California government as the bad guys who won’t let DLR open.



I am all for safety and erring on the side of caution but the challenge is we don't know when it will be 100% safe or if it ever will.  At some point we have to figure out how to live with it, safely, doing the things that are required.  Now is FL moving to fast?  Very likely ... Is CA moving to slow?  In some areas I think so.  Just expecting companies to pay their employees for doing nothing forever I don't think is reasonable

The alternative is expecting the government to pay people to not go to work - which most of our country isn't set up for.  We are set up for work to provide for people.  Now, maybe proper to shift in times like this but that is like trying to turn a giant cruise ship - doesn't happen quickly


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Every major news outlet is running the story (it’s an eye catching number of people to lay off ). CNN said “The California governor's office did not immediately respond to request for comment.”   Disney knows darn well what they are doing. And to break through the national news cycle on the evening of our first 2020 presidential debate? Yo dang. Disney PR is good...


Given what the airlines are about to do, I’m curious if this news (plus the airlines) makes it into the debate this evening. COVID-19 and the economy are both topics for tonight, not to mention Florida is a swing state. We’ll see. That’s all I’m going to say.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Every major news outlet is running the story (it’s an eye catching number of people to lay off ). CNN said “The California governor's office did not immediately respond to request for comment.”   Disney knows darn well what they are doing. And to break through the national news cycle on the evening of our first 2020 presidential debate? Yo dang. Disney PR is good...


 
And most/all local Orlando TV news outlets "have reached out to WDW for comment", but they are probably under a tight-lipped-maintain-radio-silence-order.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> Were the CM in the friendly neighbor hotels in Orlando Disney employees, and were they previously furloughed or laid off when those closed?


I don’t know.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Given what the airlines are about to do, I’m curious if this news (plus the airlines) makes it into the debate this evening. COVID-19 and the economy are both topics for tonight, not to mention Florida is a swing state. We’ll see. That’s all I’m going to say.



What are airlines about to do? That sounds ominous...


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> What are airlines about to do? That sounds ominous...



They are also predicting massive layoffs.  The hope was a fall Covid bill would forestall this...and there was no fall Covid bill...


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> What are airlines about to do? That sounds ominous...


They’ve been warning of massive layoffs come October 1 if they don’t get any federal assistance. So far, there is no indication of federal assistance coming.


----------



## Farro

TwoMisfits said:


> They are also predicting massive layoffs.  The hope was a fall Covid bill would forestall this...and there was no fall Covid bill...



Thanks.
I'm beyond disgusted about that, but I'll leave it at that.

The economic fall-out of this is just numbing. And heartbreaking. And no I'm not discounting those affected by Covid either. Both can be bad.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is that really what’s going on though, people willing to travel and take a full blown vacation to Disney but choosing offsite instead because of a lack of perks? I think it’s more likely a combination of everything going on, the actual pandemic, avoiding air travel, lessened Disney experience, cost, etc.
> 
> I think they’re just still not able to draw the full blown vacationers period like they want to for a multitude of reasons. I’m not sure resort perks alone would be enough to move the needle.


We decided to stay offsite for the first time ever on one of our upcoming trips b/c it’s way cheaper, we will have a car anyway, & there really is no reason not to.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## sullivan.kscott

LSUmiss said:


> We decided to stay offsite for the first time ever on one of our upcoming trips b/c it’s way cheaper, we will have a car anyway, & there really is no reason not to.


Just curious - would a temporary stay of parking fees sway your decision at all?  We don’t drive, but I’ve thought about this as they’ve advertised to those in the “driving states.”


----------



## hertamaniac

Meanwhile in cruising land, we await the CDC no sail order disposition expiring tomorrow.

The “No Sail” order issued by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is set to expire on Sept. 30, and as of Monday, the CDC had not issued a formal update.

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...-time-ticks-on-cruise-ship-no-sail-order.html


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> Meanwhile in cruising land, we await the CDC no sail order disposition expiring tomorrow.
> 
> The “No Sail” order issued by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) is set to expire on Sept. 30, and as of Monday, the CDC had not issued a formal update.
> 
> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/...-time-ticks-on-cruise-ship-no-sail-order.html


So ... masks?  Sorry, couldn’t help myself.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...8M-uPx1UFl3m_K5sg4kZ75DwegDJM4TqNJAT5s1bYa_9Y


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


>



Nooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

I'm afraid for my beloved CoH and CoMS


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Every major news outlet is running the story (it’s an eye catching number of people to lay off ). CNN said “The California governor's office did not immediately respond to request for comment.”   Disney knows darn well what they are doing. And to break through the national news cycle on the evening of our first 2020 presidential debate? Yo dang. Disney PR is good... (scary good. This is horrible news. Slam dunk evil corporation type headline- and yet the egg is on CA’s face.)



That was a thought I had - it is headlines now but no one will be taking about it tomorrow


----------



## MrsBooch

Hoop dee doo....I’m not prepared to hear it but I’m expecting it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> Hoop dee doo....I’m not prepared to hear it but I’m expecting it.



I feel like that at least that brings in direct revenue (though with social distancing not sure how the $ would work in the end)


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/disn...8M-uPx1UFl3m_K5sg4kZ75DwegDJM4TqNJAT5s1bYa_9Y


Now to hear from the DL unions...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

yulilin3 said:


> I'm afraid for my beloved CoH and CoMS



My daughter would cry if they get rid of CoH.  It’s her favorite part of DHS. We spend hours watching them every trip. Out of a ten day trip we did 4-5 half days at DHS and spend about an hour each time just watching and participating.


----------



## rpb718

Someone recently described the whole pandemic as a deep wound to TWDC.  It's really much more than that, it's major trauma event with multiple fractures and organ failures.  There are multiple teams working life altering surgery on all the various extremities and organs affected, but there are major complications.  The spleen and one kidney are gone, the liver is patched up but they may need to go back in.  To make matters worse they may need to lose a foot to save the leg and a hand to save an arm.  The short-term results are not going to be pretty.  There will need to be many years of physical therapy and more cosmetic surgery done over time - and there's only so much that can be done.  It won't ever be the same as it was - but the heart and will to live is strong.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Pretty soon the Disney World we know & love will be nothing like the Disney World we know & love... 

@Blog_Mickey: “Yehaa” Bob Jackson Fired from Disney World 
https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/yehaa-bob-jackson-fired-from-disney-world/


----------



## Jennasis

Layoffs of 28,000 people...but let's spend a butt-ton of money on a redo the Polynesian that NOBODY asked for and isn't needed.


----------



## Farro

Jennasis said:


> Layoffs of 28,000 people...but let's spend a butt-ton of money on a redo the Polynesian that NOBODY asked for and isn't needed.



I dont think one has to do with the other.

I wonder if letting go of Bob has to do with no plans to reopen POR/POFQ in the near or distant future.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Even when Disney gets “back on their feet” they’ll never bring these things back. They’ll ride this out for as long as they can.


----------



## Brianstl

I know we all wonder how this will impact our trips to the parks, but this will cause lasting damage to thousands of families directly and indirectly.  It will have long lasting impact on the economies of central Florida and the Anaheim area.  This means many lost jobs outside of Disney as the money that the laid off employees injected into the economy dries up.


----------



## Shelleyfs

MrsBooch said:


> Hoop dee doo....I’m not prepared to hear it but I’m expecting it.


I hope not.  I can't imagine them getting very many people there without the show.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I dont think one has to do with the other.
> 
> I wonder if letting go of Bob has to do with no plans to reopen POR/POFQ in the near or distant future.


That and/or the venue he performs is not big at all. It’s very small and close knit.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> Even when Disney gets “back on their feet” they’ll never bring these things back. They’ll ride this out for as long as they can.


That’s the big problem. How much will come back?


----------



## andyman8

Though it may comes as a surprise to some on here, I generally consider myself to be an optimist. That said, I think tonight has fundamentally changed the Disney Parks experience permanently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That and/or the venue he performs is not big at all. It’s very small and close knit.



That was one concern I had - would his show work if you can only have like 10% of normal capacity? (Just making up a number)

Do think if they wanted to make it work with him they could have figured something out (like most things it is probably a combination of things)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was one concern I had - would his show work if you can only have like 10% of normal capacity? (Just making up a number)
> 
> Do think if they wanted to make it work with him they could have figured something out (like most things it is probably a combination of things)


They would likely have to move him to a new venue.


----------



## Jennasis

andyman8 said:


> Though it may comes as a surprise to some on here, I generally consider myself to be an optimist. That said, I think tonight has fundamentally changed the Disney Parks experience permanently.



I agree.  This feels like a seismic shift to a bad...dark...long-lasting place.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> Even when Disney gets “back on their feet” they’ll never bring these things back. They’ll ride this out for as long as they can.



Very likely not 100% - possibly not even close.  I do thi I some will come back and they will evaluate what will provide the most bang for buck


----------



## LSUmiss

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just curious - would a temporary stay of parking fees sway your decision at all?  We don’t drive, but I’ve thought about this as they’ve advertised to those in the “driving states.”


Not really b/c most of the offsite hotels still charge them too. Much cheaper prices and other perks like extra magic hours or fast pass type availability is the only thing that might. We still have 2 onsite trips planned.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

andyman8 said:


> Yeah, I believe they have it installed on one of the vehicles (which is how the photos "leaked"). It doesn't look like you'll be able to clearly make out a lot of what's happening in front of you. I foresee lots of Guest Relations complaints from those who are put in those seats. To bring two conversations together here, I can't imagine many Guests being happy after jumping through all the hoops of the VQ for RotR only to have an obstructed view of the ride. We'll see.


I agree. I am not one to complain but I would not be pleased if forced to view ROTR through a plastic wall after all the trouble of getting on. I can not see that plan going over well.


TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney beginning CM layoffs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311044177724141572


I think for the most part we definitely knew this was coming, but what a sad day for those CMs.


----------



## Marionnette

mi*vida*loca said:


> Even when Disney gets “back on their feet” they’ll never bring these things back. They’ll ride this out for as long as they can.


Which makes Disney just another amusement park in the interim. It has always been those little extra sparks of enchantment that set Disney apart and made them them the industry standard.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> That’s the big problem. How much will come back?


I don’t know if the things cut will come back, but when business picks up they will add stuff.  That is always what happens.  For all the talk of stuff that was cut before this, they really added a ton of employees since coming out of 2008 recession. I think they had 62,000 employees at WDW in 2012 and that had increased to 77,000 in 2019.  For a guy people call a penny pincher, Chapek sure did add to the payroll at WDW.


----------



## Farro

Marionnette said:


> Which makes Disney just another amusement park in the interim. It has always been those little extra sparks of enchantment that set Disney apart and made them them the industry standard.



Its hard to stay the industry standard at a time when the entire industry is crumbling.

I hate for people to lose their jobs, believe me. But I'm not faulting Disney on this one...we can't say on one side of mouth "stay closed!" and then other side of mouth "how dare you let people go".

It just sucks.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I don’t know if the things cut will come back, but when business picks up they will add stuff.  That is always what happens.  For all the talk of stuff that was cut before this, they really added a ton of employees since coming out of 2008 recession. I think they had 62,000 employees at WDW in 2012 and that had increased to 77,000 in 2019.  For a guy people call a penny pincher, Chapek sure did add to the payroll at WDW.


True but entertainment often seems the last to be added first to be cut. With those additions much of that is likely from new resorts, and new attractions.


----------



## MrsBooch

Brianstl said:


> I know we all wonder how this will impact our trips to the parks, but this will cause lasting damage to thousands of families directly and indirectly.  It will have long lasting impact to the economies of central Florida and the Anaheim area.  This means many lost jobs outside of Disney as the money that the laid off employees injected into the economy dries up.



yes and I think it’s ok to be upset about both of those things. It sucks across the board.


----------



## Brianstl

MrsBooch said:


> yes and I think it’s ok to be upset about both of those things. It sucks across the board.


I am sorry if my post implied it wasn’t ok to be upset about how this will impact our enjoyment of WDW.  That was not my intent.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311067758096838656


----------



## MrsBooch

Brianstl said:


> I am sorry if my post implied it wasn’t ok to be upset about how this will impact our enjoyment of WDW.  That was not my intent.



oh Gosh that is my fault - I meant to put in the distinction that I wasn’t singling you out at all - I just know these convos take a turn sometimes and I felt it worth noting that both things are ok to be upset about I’m super sorry


----------



## Brianstl

MrsBooch said:


> oh Gosh that is my fault - I meant to put in the distinction that I wasn’t singling you out at all - I just know these convos take a turn sometimes and I felt it worth noting that both things are ok to be upset about I’m super sorry


You have nothing to apologize for.  I know exactly what you talking about.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> True but entertainment often seems the last to be added first to be cut. With those additions much of that is likely from new resorts, and new attractions.



I know entertainment will be back, but I think what we will see is the end of "long-term" type entertainment.  The days of 10+ year stints for any particular entertainment - the type that seem to have always been there and become mainstays like the orchestra at GF or YeeHaw Bob - may be gone forever from WDW.  If they ever can the Dapper Dans I'll scream.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t want to turn this into I told you so, but maybe we can stop crapping all over anyone who comes along with a *prematurely* negative opinion. Permanent change and loss is what a lot of us were worried about months ago.

Maybe I’m just in a glass half empty mood tonight. It’s depressing knowing how much Covid has impacted already, and that some experts (I know, I know) think we aren’t even halfway through. The really empty glass version of me wonders if it’s years before we see nighttime entertainment back daily.


----------



## Dentam

rpb718 said:


> I know entertainment will be back, but I think what we will see is the end of "long-term" type entertainment.  The days of 10+ year stints for any particular entertainment - the type that seem to have always been there and become mainstays like the orchestra at GF or YeeHaw Bob - may be gone forever from WDW.  If they ever can the Dapper Dans I'll scream.



I don't know... I think there is so much value in having long term entertainment because it becomes part of what people connect to and look forward to seeing during every trip they take.  I would hope that this doesn't signal the end of that.  And I agree, if the Dapper/Cadaver Dans go I will scream right along with you!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t want to turn this into I told you so, but maybe we can stop crapping all over anyone who comes along with a *prematurely* negative opinion. Permanent change and loss is what a lot of us were worried about months ago.
> 
> Maybe I’m just in a glass half empty mood tonight. It’s depressing knowing how much Covid has impacted already, and that some experts (I know, I know) think we aren’t even halfway through. The really empty glass version of me wonders if it’s years before we see nighttime entertainment back daily.



I'm not depressed, but I do feel myself starting to get angry.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311086666342227968


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311093345981272064


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t want to turn this into I told you so, but maybe we can stop crapping all over anyone who comes along with a *prematurely* negative opinion. Permanent change and loss is what a lot of us were worried about months ago.
> 
> Maybe I’m just in a glass half empty mood tonight. It’s depressing knowing how much Covid has impacted already, and that some experts (I know, I know) think we aren’t even halfway through. The really empty glass version of me wonders if it’s years before we see nighttime entertainment back daily.



I was in a very cynical mood all weekend, so I feel you.

They’ll bring it back when they feel they have to, not when we want them to. I’m still going in June no matter what. If we all stop going that doesn’t help, either.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm not depressed, but I do feel myself starting to get angry.



Oh I’ve got a ton of anger but it’s near 100% focused at my provincial government so you guys are spared.


----------



## Mit88

None of us know what will come back, won’t come back, how long it will take if things come back, but at the end of the day, this was a day that I hope everyone knew at least in the back of their head was coming. There was no chance that Disney was going to la Dee da out of the long closure of the WDW Parks without massive layoffs, that’s just me being a “realist”. 

‘It’s hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel when we don’t know how much longer the tunnel is, but the light will shine again.WDW will employ a large contingent of people in Florida again. We just don’t know when.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Carlye Wisel has tweeted links to a couple of organizations designated to helping cast members in Orlando. I am not reposting directly because I think it may be against board rules but the links are easy to find. As someone who will sadly not be going back to WDW for a while, I plan to send a chunk of what would normally be my vacation dollars to these groups to help these CMs in some small way. It would be nice if lots of other WDW fans whose trips have been made more magical by the work CMs do everyday would do the same. 

Hopefully this post isn’t against the rules on its own - my apologies if it is, Ryan!


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> yes and I think it’s ok to be upset about both of those things. It sucks across the board.


I just want to say that not only is it okay to feel that way but I think that it’s almost expected. We all care so much about this place — more than “just a vacation” for so many — so to watch what makes it so special (the Cast, long-time entertainers, etc..) whither away is really hard. As I had talked about back in July, in a way, Disney has helped me fully grasp and realize not only how long we’ll be living with this “current normal” but what kind of effects it will have after it’s all “over.”


----------



## andyman8

KBoopaloo said:


> Carlye Wisel has tweeted links to a couple of organizations designated to helping cast members in Orlando. I am not reposting directly because I think it may be against board rules but the links are easy to find. As someone who will sadly not be going back to WDW for a while, I plan to send a chunk of what would normally be my vacation dollars to these groups to help these CMs in some small way. It would be nice if lots of other WDW fans whose trips have been made more magical by the work CMs do everyday would do the same.
> 
> Hopefully this post isn’t against the rules on its own - my apologies if it is, Ryan!


Since it’s a DIS article, I’ll post this here. This is a great place to start for those who have the means to help at the moment:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-pantry-to-help-others-feed-their-families/


----------



## rteetz

Certainly a lot of thoughts on all of this. I suggest reaching out to CMs if you know any. Many are in limbo wondering if they will be one of 30K let go. Also don’t forget about resources they have like Cast Member Pantry.

Disney framed this as basically CA’s fault. In some ways, yes them not opening hurts. With or without that though layoffs would’ve happened unfortunately. This move also makes the decision to restore executive salaries to 100% about 100 times worse.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


Hearing him say it like this, wow. Not returning to Disney sounds like no hope for an eventual reunion. What he added to POR cannot be overstated. Seeing a bar full of grown adults singing along to Disney songs was just the best.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> This move also makes the decision to restore executive salaries to 100% about 100 times worse.


Yes and it looks like Twitter hasn’t forgotten...


----------



## DonMa

As someone who not too long ago lost a job they loved and now is trying to find work during these miserable times my first thought is how sorry I am for all of those losing their jobs.  Especially sad if they are CMS who risked health by returning to work in the parks so others could take vacations...
But this is the way of the world right.  Disney is a big business in an industry being decimated by the pandemic.  I kind of miss the days when my biggest annoyances were mask debates, reopening uncertainty, and losing my free dining incentive.  Now I’m just wondering (and worrying) if life can ever return to some sort of normal.  Is WDW ever being what it was the biggest concern I have?   Of course not.  But it’s still a heartbreaking example of how much we have all lost already and there is no end in site...at least the Yankees are winning right now....take your happiness where you can find it I guess...


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Yes and it looks like Twitter hasn’t forgotten...


Distwitter is all over that.


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> Don’t forget timing too.... End of fiscal year...


That's significant.  It probably contributed strongly to the timing of this decision.  Having  decided/announced this the layoff, Disney will have to take a significant hit to the bottom line.  Financial people will often say that if you are going to have a bad year, have a *BAD* year.  In other words, get it all out so you can move forward cleanly.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Though it may comes as a surprise to some on here, I generally consider myself to be an optimist. That said, I think tonight has fundamentally changed the Disney Parks experience permanently.


Once business run lean and do away with whole facets they can live without they rarely bring them back as-is, even when things pick back up. Dark day for the Disney we knew and loved just six months ago.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Distwitter is all over that.



DisTwitter has the memory of Pepperidge Farm


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Distwitter is all over that.



I get it it and I get this is a Disney board, but that type of stuff has been happening across most industries during this unfortunately.  Doesn't make it sting less.

And I hope everyone donates anywhere they can because I guarantee more people in your own neighborhood are out of jobs than you realize.

I'm just reading on Twitter and its like until Disney did this, people didn't realize people have been losing jobs this whole time! But I digress.


----------



## Jennasis

I'm calling it...the 50th celebration will become just a cupcake and limited edition Mickey ears.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I get it it and I get this is a Disney board, but that type of stuff has been happening across most industries during this unfortunately.  Doesn't make it sting less.
> 
> And I hope everyone donates anywhere they can because I guaranteed more people in your own neighborhood are out of jobs than you realize.
> 
> I'm just reading on Twitter and its like until Disney did this, people didn't realize people have been losing jobs this whole time! But I digress.


I think a big piece of that is what individuals focus on. If I was interested in sports, or tech, or comics, etc. I would be focused on the news in those areas. As Disney fans we are focused here. This is huge news and helps many understand the magnitude.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I get it it and I get this is a Disney board, but that type of stuff has been happening across most industries during this unfortunately.  Doesn't make it sting less.
> 
> And I hope everyone donates anywhere they can because I guarantee more people in your own neighborhood are out of jobs than you realize.
> 
> I'm just reading on Twitter and its like until Disney did this, people didn't realize people have been losing jobs this whole time! But I digress.



Yep my city/state is struggling and I’ve been donating locally.

Personally, I think the execs should be foregoing their salaries, but I get that this is the real world.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I think a big piece of that is what individuals focus on. If I was interested in sports, or tech, or comics, etc. I would be focused on the news in those areas. As Disney fans we are focused here. This is huge news and helps many understand the magnitude.



I hope it does. 

We've unfortunately been hit hard economically with us, friends and family so sadly we've always been acutely aware. But things are looking up finally for myself, so I'm thankful.


----------



## andyman8

This is second-hand info (friend who has a good friend who works at Poly), so keep that in mind. But she’s saying most of Poly’s entertainment has been “gutted,” so it looks like no more Spirit of Aloha.


----------



## skeeter31

I feel extremely bad for the CMs that are effected by this, as I feel bad for the employees of most organizations around the country that are dealing with the same issues. But I think we all expected this (I’m actually surprised the number is only 28k, I kind of expected all furloughed staff to be laid off come the end of the fiscal year). While we all debate and argue about whether they should add an extra hour to park hours, or whether they’ll open an extra resort, or portion of a resort, this really shows just how bad this truly is for Disney.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I think a big piece of that is what individuals focus on. If I was interested in sports, or tech, or comics, etc. I would be focused on the news in those areas. As Disney fans we are focused here. This is huge news and helps many understand the magnitude.



‘I’m a diehard Yankee fan. My concentration is split right now. But outside Yankee stadium tonight are protests about the employees they’ve laid off and/or furloughed. It’s definitely not an issue in a vacuum, it’s happening everywhere. Disney is that global multi platform company that is going to be focused on more than almost any other company outside of maybe Apple and Amazon, at least here in the states


----------



## Mit88

Jennasis said:


> I'm calling it...the 50th celebration will become just a cupcake and limited edition Mickey ears.



I think with the news of D23’s move to 2022 and it gearing up to TWDC’s 100th anniversary I think it’ll be a slow climb celebration peaking in 2023 rather than a big focus on the 50th. We’ll see what happens. I expect a little more pop to the 50th than cupcakes and Mickey ears, but it’s not going to be what is was going to be. Then again, that’s been rather obvious for a while


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Jennasis said:


> I'm calling it...the 50th celebration will become just a cupcake and limited edition Mickey ears.



Or worse... it will be a huge extravaganza as CMs that were let go worry about how they will survive until they can find new employment...


----------



## OKW Lover

SaintsManiac said:


> Personally, I think the execs should be foregoing their salaries, but I get that this is the real world.


Its times like this that the execs earn their pay by making serious, hard decisions about how the company functions.


----------



## Mit88

We’re hitting all this bad news

-D23 PPD to 2022
- Massive Layoffs
- Lion King 2 green lit

and we’re only at Tuesday. I’m afraid of what Friday will bring


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> We’re hitting all this bad news
> 
> -D23 PPD to 2022
> - Massive Layoffs
> - Lion King 2 green lit
> 
> and we’re only at Tuesday. I’m afraid of what Friday will bring



IT BRINGS MY BIRTHDAY!!! 

But the only kind of luck I have is bad luck, so there's that...


----------



## Jennasis

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Or worse... it will be a huge extravaganza as CMs that were let go worry about how they will survive until they can find new employment...



Ay yi yi.  I can't even.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mit88 said:


> We’re hitting all this bad news
> 
> -D23 PPD to 2022
> - Massive Layoffs
> - Lion King 2 green lit
> 
> and we’re only at Tuesday. I’m afraid of what Friday will bring



Friday will be a week long this week..  

oh and Thursday is the first of 2 full moons in October - the other one is Halloween night.. a blue moon. (that can’t be good.. lol)


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I dont think one has to do with the other.
> 
> I wonder if letting go of Bob has to do with no plans to reopen POR/POFQ in the near or distant future.


I think that’s definitely it.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311086909234589699


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DonMa said:


> As someone who not too long ago lost a job they loved and now is trying to find work during these miserable times my first thought is how sorry I am for all of those losing their jobs.  Especially sad if they are CMS who risked health by returning to work in the parks so others could take vacations...
> But this is the way of the world right.  Disney is a big business in an industry being decimated by the pandemic.  I kind of miss the days when my biggest annoyances were mask debates, reopening uncertainty, and losing my free dining incentive.  Now I’m just wondering (and worrying) if life can ever return to some sort of normal.  Is WDW ever being what it was the biggest concern I have?   Of course not.  But it’s still a heartbreaking example of how much we have all lost already and there is no end in site...at least the Yankees are winning right now....take your happiness where you can find it I guess...



That whole free dining for rescheduled trips debacle seems like a lifetime ago


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


>


You could not pay me enough money to get on a cruise ship right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> That's significant.  It probably contributed strongly to the timing of this decision.  Having  decided/announced this the layoff, Disney will have to take a significant hit to the bottom line.  Financial people will often say that if you are going to have a bad year, have a *BAD* year.  In other words, get it all out so you can move forward cleanly.



Yup, fiscal year 2019 was already going to be horrible for them - what is the difference ... Clear the books and hope for a better 2020, then you "recovery" figure look that much better


----------



## princesscinderella

This is so sad . We are still mourning the loss of PUSH the garbage can in tomorrow land. The Post Covid “remember when“ Disney had or did this list is unfortunately going to be way too long.

Happy early birthday @Farro. It’s my hubby’s birthday too on Friday.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep my city/state is struggling and I’ve been donating locally.
> 
> Personally, I think the execs should be foregoing their salaries, but I get that this is the real world.



Well they did, for a while at least.  Probably not as much as they should have (and the restoration optics look bad now) but also more than the execs of some other companies have done


----------



## hertamaniac

CDC will extend no sail order through October 31st, 2020.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-oct-31-four-days-before-election/3508836001/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


>



Will Skippy be there? I’m in.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well they did, for a while at least.  Probably not as much as they should have (and the restoration optics look bad now) but also more than the execs of some other companies have done


I’m genuinely surprised that several news outlets remembered that pay restoration (given how few reported on it). I have a hunch Disney didn’t anticipate that. But I agree, very bad optics, especially when your company ethos is “we’re all  Cast Members.”


----------



## New Mouse

OKW Lover said:


> Its times like this that the execs earn their pay by making serious, hard decisions about how the company functions.



They dont earn nor deserve their pay as they reap the rewards during good times and dont really suffer during bad times.   Talk the talk but not really walk the walk.


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> CDC will extend no sail order through October 31st, 2020.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-oct-31-four-days-before-election/3508836001/



No brainer. I haven’t been on a cruise since 1995, and I know that people are ready to board the ships now. But its not the time. Cruising isn’t the same as opening mostly outdoor theme parks


----------



## SaintsManiac

New Mouse said:


> They dont earn nor deserve their pay as they reap the rewards during good times and dont really suffer during bad times.   Talk the talk but not really walk the walk.



Right??? They can make the “hard decision” to donate half their salary to the food banks their former CMs need to use.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> No brainer. I haven’t been on a cruise since 1995, and I know that people are ready to board the ships now. But its not the time. Cruising isn’t the same as opening mostly outdoor theme parks



CLIA (Cruise Line Industry Association) has already stated they won't resume operations until Nov. 1, so it's not like the cruise on switch would be flipped.  I do miss cruising, but not sure I would enjoy it with the projected protocols.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> CLIA (Cruise Line Industry Association) has already stated they won't resume operations until Nov. 1, so it's not like the cruise on switch would be flipped.  I do miss cruising, but not sure I would enjoy it with the projected protocols.



My biggest fear would be getting quarantined on a cruise ship for 2 extra weeks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Will Skippy be there? I’m in.



Ok, now I hope that Cosmic Rewind includes seeing all the animatronics of the past


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Wow. Just wow. What a day.

I feel terribly for the CMs. I’m sad about the changes to come. 

Looking back on our Feb. 2020 trip and thinking of how things won’t be anything like that until who knows when. Ever? 

In July, I didn’t think the parks should open with FL in the situation it was in. But WDW did. It took about a month for me to realize it was ok. Still not ok for us (with a higher risk kiddo) but happy they were open. And now I’m all “Come on California, let them open up Disneyland already!” Oh, how things change. 

I knew covid would hit Disney hard, and that there would be long term impacts, but this just makes it so much more real now. I’m sad to see the extra special things about WDW stripped away, likely to not return. I still don’t think it’s going to feel like any old amusement park - I think they will be creative and find ways to bring the Disney magic - but it is just heartbreaking to see the long-time favorites go. 

And I’m just thinking back on all of the amazing CM interactions I’ve had in my lifetime, even since I was a kid. And thinking of the incredible CMs I worked with on my CP 15 years ago (many of whom are still there). And of all the CMs who have made my kids’ trips so magical over the last 5 years. 

I’m just so sad. I don’t know when we can go back. I don’t know what if will look like whenever we go back. I’m so sad for all of the CMs who pour their heart and soul into their jobs and put a smile on their face for guests despite whatever is happening in their own lives. 

This is just the worst.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> CLIA (Cruise Line Industry Association) has already stated they won't resume operations until Nov. 1, so it's not like the cruise on switch would be flipped.  I do miss cruising, but not sure I would enjoy it with the projected protocols.


Currently scheduled to sail in March. I wouldn’t go Nov 1, or by the new year. But so much is changing so quickly my family is hesitant to postpone now. Just today, Tampa airport announced a pilot program for point of care testing. While I don’t foresee the cruise lines employing people to test, they may very well sponsor/subsidize a testing site at or near the ports as an alternative to the more severe cuts/modifications. Or as a way to bring things back sooner,  if demand warrants it.


----------



## Eric Smith

sullivan.kscott said:


> Currently scheduled to sail in March. I wouldn’t go Nov 1, or by the new year. But so much is changing so quickly my family is hesitant to postpone now. Just today, Tampa airport announced a pilot program for point of care testing. While I don’t foresee the cruise lines employing people to test, they may very well sponsor/subsidize a testing site at or near the ports as an alternative to the more severe cuts/modifications. Or as a way to bring things back sooner,  if demand warrants it.


I think they’re going to have to test everyone right before they get on the ship.  If a few infected people end up on a ship, it’ll get really bad.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> IT BRINGS MY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> But the only kind of luck I have is bad luck, so there's that...


Happy birthday!


----------



## Cfiiitz

The execs forgoing their salary in the first place was a bit of a farce. The “salary” portion of their pay is so small and is nothing compared to bonus and stock options and other things that make up their total compensation.

This is from the LA Times:

“Iger’s annual base salary was $3 million during the company’s most recent fiscal year, while his total compensation was $47.5 million, including a cash bonus and stock awards. Chapek’s base salary is $2.5 million, plus a target bonus of $7.5 million and an annual long-term incentive award of $15 million, according to a regulatory filing.”

So. Let’s not worry about them. They will make more this year with their salary cuts than all the laid off employees would have**

**this is a huge exaggeration but you get my point.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Eric Smith said:


> I think they’re going to have to test everyone right before they get on the ship.  If a few infected people end up on a ship, it’ll get really bad.


I agree 100%. I’m glad the order was extended to match the CLIA self-imposed date. If they can come up with a plan by sitting down together, I do believe some type of bubble situation would work, including testing. Rolling it into port fees would be an easy change, and have government teeth behind it.


----------



## Dentam

SaintsManiac said:


> Personally, I think the execs should be foregoing their salaries, but I get that this is the real world.





OKW Lover said:


> Its times like this that the execs earn their pay by making serious, hard decisions about how the company functions.



Our leadership team where I work all took pay cuts to help ensure that our institution made it through our spring closure without any layoffs.  That along with other budget cuts (none to staff) got us through until we could reopen to the public at reduced capacity.  It would be nice to see Disney do the same thing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> We’re hitting all this bad news
> 
> -D23 PPD to 2022
> - Massive Layoffs
> - Lion King 2 green lit
> 
> and we’re only at Tuesday. I’m afraid of what Friday will bring


Toy Story 8
Mandalorian cancelled
The Return of Sven/Flynn/Finn


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Toy Story 8
> Mandalorian cancelled
> *The Return of Sven/Flynn/Finn*


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> The Return of Sven/Flynn/Finn


HAVEN'T WE BEEN THROUGH ENOUGH?!


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> Toy Story 8
> Mandalorian cancelled
> The Return of Sven/Flynn/Finn



you can't put that kind of stuff into the universe man...

Now i have to go stand in front of a mirror and say "Electrical Water Pageant" five times while holding my autograph book from 1997 to reverse the bad juju.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311150637535703040


----------



## anthony2k7

Marionnette said:


> Which makes Disney just another amusement park in the interim. It has always been those little extra sparks of enchantment that set Disney apart and made them them the industry standard.


Just another amusement park, except for the price. Yet lots of people will still pay that price. The parks will still be full.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> True but entertainment often seems the last to be added first to be cut. With those additions much of that is likely from new resorts, and new attractions.


Yeah... im no expert in finance's, but it seems disney is only happy to add costs that show as assets on their accounts. Which then helps them borrow more debt as well. To me, that starts to hint a some long term problems starting to bite them.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jennasis said:


> I'm calling it...the 50th celebration will become just a cupcake and limited edition Mickey ears.


Both for a special bargain price of $50 each!


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311150637535703040


I wonder if potentially that suggests 1 Hotel at DLR will stay closed indefinitely?


----------



## hertamaniac

SaintsManiac said:


> My biggest fear would be getting quarantined on a cruise ship for 2 extra weeks!



That's my second fear next to actually contracting the virus onboard.


----------



## hertamaniac

sullivan.kscott said:


> Currently scheduled to sail in March. I wouldn’t go Nov 1, or by the new year. But so much is changing so quickly my family is hesitant to postpone now. Just today, Tampa airport announced a pilot program for point of care testing. While I don’t foresee the cruise lines employing people to test, they may very well sponsor/subsidize a testing site at or near the ports as an alternative to the more severe cuts/modifications. Or as a way to bring things back sooner,  if demand warrants it.



We cancelled our March 2021 cruise and rescheduled for December 2021/January 2022.  I am fully prepared to cancel that cruise if the ports/excursions aren't really open.

I think the ports will have a testing site before embarkation. I can envision a staged entry where you submit a rapid test and then are put into a staging area awaiting your go/no-go results. I can also see a re-test area for potential false positive results. Obviously, this is not a catch-all situation, but short of having guests/crew put into isolation for 14 days prior to sailing, I'm not sure what else they can do for embarkation risk mitigation.


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah... im no expert in finance's, but it seems disney is only happy to add costs that show as assets on their accounts. Which then helps them borrow more debt as well. To me, that starts to hint a some long term problems starting to bite them.



I thought a company can depreciate assets for tax write-offs?  And I thought there is a schedule of depreciable assets, but not sure that things like office buildings, vehicles, etc. would be in Disney's wheelhouse.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> We cancelled our March 2021 cruise and rescheduled for December 2021/January 2022.  I am fully prepared to cancel that cruise if the ports/excursions aren't really open.
> 
> I think the ports will have a testing site before embarkation. I can envision a staged entry where you submit a rapid test and then are put into a staging area awaiting your go/no-go results. I can also see a re-test area for potential false positive results. Obviously, this is not a catch-all situation, but short of having guests/crew put into isolation for 14 days prior to sailing, I'm not sure what else they can do for embarkation risk mitigation.


I’d rather cruise lines look into having shorter cruises with no stops at ports as their initial offerings once cruising is safe to start up again. Like for Disney, offer 2 and 3 night sailings with stops only at Castaway Cay. I know this will decimate the tourism business for the Caribbean Islands, but it will allow cruises to have more control on the safety on board their ships.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> I’d rather cruise lines look into having shorter cruises with no stops at ports as their initial offerings once cruising is safe to start up again. Like for Disney, offer 2 and 3 night sailings with stops only at Castaway Cay. I know this will decimate the tourism business for the Caribbean Islands, but it will allow cruises to have more control on the safety on board their ships.



I am fully onboard with starting the cruise lines having overnight stays at their respective islands.  I don't think there has been many, or any, "overnighters" at the privately owned islands.  For me, the 6-8 hours on the island is nowhere near enough to enjoy all the amenities.

I think the cruise ports in Mexico and the Caribbean Islands could do excursions provided they are booked and managed by the cruise line. MSC has already done this in Europe as to try and maintain a smaller guest bubble while visiting the ports.


----------



## jlwhitney

skeeter31 said:


> I’d rather cruise lines look into having shorter cruises with no stops at ports as their initial offerings once cruising is safe to start up again. Like for Disney, offer 2 and 3 night sailings with stops only at Castaway Cay. I know this will decimate the tourism business for the Caribbean Islands, but it will allow cruises to have more control on the safety on board their ships.



Law will have to change first to allow that.


----------



## jlwhitney

Right now things look bleak as more and more gets cut, but in order to preserve the future cuts need to be made. It is hard times for everyone, I fell for CA because when we come out of this they are gonna be so much further behind economically then other states and that will have lingering effects for years to come. 

But as we reemerge new growth will be found, might not be the same but I believe it can also be good. New entertainment will be found , new things to do, new experiences. Good things will come out of this.


----------



## New Mouse

jlwhitney said:


> Right now things look bleak as more and more gets cut, but in order to preserve the future cuts need to be made. It is hard times for everyone, I fell for CA because when we come out of this they are gonna be so much further behind economically then other states and that will have lingering effects for years to come.
> 
> But as we reemerge new growth will be found, might not be the same but I believe it can also be good. New entertainment will be found , new things to do, new experiences. Good things will come out of this.



I disagree with preserving the future, this is only about saving the present.   Companies only look towards the next earnings report these days.   Preserving the future would mean keeping your veteran seasoned staff around and providing the experiences that set you apart to begin with.


----------



## jlwhitney

New Mouse said:


> I disagree with preserving the future, this is only about saving the present.   Companies only look towards the next earnings report these days.   Preserving the future would mean keeping your veteran seasoned staff around and providing the experiences that set you apart to begin with.



You can't do that when there isn't the money to do or the demand, and the demand isn't fully there.


----------



## New Mouse

jlwhitney said:


> You can't do that when there isn't the money to do or the demand, and the demand isn't fully there.



You can if youve continually planned for the future.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> I wonder if potentially that suggests 1 Hotel at DLR will stay closed indefinitely?


No. They make a bunch of money off all when times are good. I wouldn’t be surprised if they extend the closure of DLH until demand is there but it won’t be permanent. Fwiw they are giving a rebooking discount on GCH & PPH but you can’t use it at DLH you can only book rack rate- I think that’s a sign we won’t see DLH open this year.

And what would they do if they closed one? Demolition & parking lot? Can’t sell it to your competition being that close to DLR & the convention center.


----------



## Farro

New Mouse said:


> You can if youve continually planned for the future.



So your plan is that Disney should have planned for an unprecedented pandemic that completely shut down all their parks all over the world (not to mention hotels, DVCs and movie production) for months by putting money aside to continually pay cast members who can't be called back to work for months on end?

And would you apply that across the board - to all the hospitals that had to let staff go due to closings/stopping elective surgeries, or all the restaurants/bars/hair salons/gyms etc. ?


----------



## Pyotr

skeeter31 said:


> I’d rather cruise lines look into having shorter cruises with no stops at ports as their initial offerings once cruising is safe to start up again. Like for Disney, offer 2 and 3 night sailings with stops only at Castaway Cay. I know this will decimate the tourism business for the Caribbean Islands, but it will allow cruises to have more control on the safety on b



Would a stop at Castaway Cay count as a port? Because DCL is based in the Bahamas, legally they can’t stop at 2 US ports in a row.


----------



## jlwhitney

New Mouse said:


> You can if youve continually planned for the future.



This more shows the need for reserves/savings, but that is a lesson hard to learn for both individual and business. But right now, many are in survival mode. Disney has made a lot of poor decision and now its biting them in the butt, but I also believe that good can come and things could even be better.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> This more shows the need for reserves/savings, but that is a lesson hard to learn for both individual and business. But right now, many are in survival mode. Disney has made a lot of poor decision and now its biting them in the butt, but I also believe that good can come and things could even be better.


What exactly are the poor decisions that you're talking about?  I don't think there's a company out there which was prepared for the effects of the pandemic...especially companies in the entertainment and travel sectors.


----------



## skeeter31

Pyotr said:


> Would a stop at Castaway Cay count as a port? Because DCL is based in the Bahamas, legally they can’t stop at 2 US ports in a row.


How do they get around that when they sail out of Miami and stop at Key West the next day then Castaway Cay then back to Miami? Or stop at Key West the last day and then return to Miami? Or what about the 2 night cruises to no where that they have offered in the past (I believe out of NY but possibly out of Port Canaveral as well)?

And I would believe Castaway Cay would count as a port. It’s not part of the United States. It is a Bahamian island and it’s a port. I don’t see why it wouldn’t count.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> ... I also believe that good can come and things could even be better.


2020 cured me of that outlook for many years to come


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> We cancelled our March 2021 cruise and rescheduled for December 2021/January 2022.  I am fully prepared to cancel that cruise if the ports/excursions aren't really open.
> 
> I think the ports will have a testing site before embarkation. I can envision a staged entry where you submit a rapid test and then are put into a staging area awaiting your go/no-go results. I can also see a re-test area for potential false positive results. Obviously, this is not a catch-all situation, but short of having guests/crew put into isolation for 14 days prior to sailing, I'm not sure what else they can do for embarkation risk mitigation.


*IF* the program being tried at SFO and TIA work and are well received, I could also see rapid testing coming to more airports.  The price would only go down if there is more demand.  Maybe not by our next Thanksgiving trip, but definitely in the interim between now and a full deployment of a vaccine.  And probably only to more major airports.  While I'm unlikely to ever be able to get a test in my tiny 7-gate home airport, my family and I would be willing to go get tested during a layover in DEN, SLC, or DFW (our connecting ports) and carry our "card" in exchange for relaxed mask policies.  Not only cruises and Aulani (via the HI requirement), but other major destinations like WDW and DL could really benefit from such a program.  It would increase traveler confidence and bring in people who don't want to travel with restrictions in place.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> ...short of having guests/crew put into isolation for 14 days prior to sailing, I'm not sure what else they can do for embarkation risk mitigation.


What we heard out of Europe was passengers were only allowed to do cruise line excursions and under no circumstances were they to wander away from the group. The idea was the line controlled the excursion from start to finish. This made international news when a family was denied return to their cruise in Italy after they left the tour group they were with.

It’s not my cup of tea but seeing as I haven’t cruised in decades anyway I’m not their target audience.


----------



## New Mouse

Farro said:


> So your plan is that Disney should have planned for an unprecedented pandemic that completely shut down all their parks all over the world (not to mention hotels, DVCs and movie production) for months by putting money aside to continually pay cast members who can't be called back to work for months on end?
> 
> And would you apply that across the board - to all the hospitals that had to let staff go due to closings/stopping elective surgeries, or all the restaurants/bars/hair salons/gyms etc. ?




Yes, anyone running a business should have a disaster plan.  Small businesses should be able to float 6 months of closure, large companies should be able to handle significantly more.    If you dont have that, you are not running your business well and/or its just not a successful business.

I do think trimming the fat around the rest of your company...aka espn... is a better option to cutting loose 28000 people.

My issue is that these cuts arent yo stay solvent, they are to impress wall street.   Years upon years of profit and the first time things go sour, you cut everyone loose and thank them because all cast members matter.

The pandemic also isnt unprecedented.  Walt himself lived through one that was worse.


----------



## Farro

New Mouse said:


> Yes, anyone running a business should have a disaster plan.  Small businesses should be able to float 6 months of closure, large companies should be able to handle significantly more.    If you dont have that, you are not running your business well and/or its just not a successful business.
> 
> I do think trimming the fat around the rest of your company...aka espn... is a better option to cutting loose 28000 people.
> 
> My issue is that these cuts arent yo stay solvent, they are to impress wall street.   Years upon years of profit and the first time things go sour, you cut everyone loose and thank them because all cast members matter.



Well, maybe send Disney your resume.


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> How do they get around that when they sail out of Miami and stop at Key West the next day? Or stop at Key West the last day and then return to Miami? Or what about the 2 night cruises to no where that they have offered in the past (I believe out of NY but possibly out of Port Canaveral as well)?
> 
> And I would believe Castaway Cay would count as a port. It’s not part of the United States. It is a Bahamian island and it’s a port. I don’t see why it wouldn’t count.


I think it matters when you embark and debark in the US.  I believe you have to visit at least one foreign port between embarkation and debarkation.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Pyotr said:


> Would a stop at Castaway Cay count as a port? Because DCL is based in the Bahamas, legally they can’t stop at 2 US ports in a row.


Yes, Castaway Cay is a Bahamian port.  Disney is the sole operator, but it falls under Bahamian jurisdiction, and their port authority is still in charge and they collect fees/taxes for each passenger brought to CC.  It would be totally doable, though I think the Bahamian gov't is more likely to want an excursion bubble set up in Nassau to assist in any recovery to their islands.
In any case, I agree that the Dream 3 & 4 night cruise schedule makes the most sense for any DCL restart.  Maybe the Magic sailings from Miami that hit Key West or Cozumel and Castaway Cay, as well.  Those don't require calendar/port changes and are more organically set up for bubble situations if tour operators want to try something like what has been done in Europe.


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> I think it matters when you embark and debark in the US.  I believe you have to visit at least one foreign port between embarkation and debarkation.


So if they can get around it with the 3 night cruises from Miami that only stop at Key West and Castaway Cay, I would assume a 2-3 night cruise out of PC only stopping at Castaway Cay would be allowed as well. Those Miami cruises are listed right now on the website.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> *IF* the program being tried at SFO and TIA work and are well received, I could also see rapid testing coming to more airports.  The price would only go down if there is more demand.  Maybe not by our next Thanksgiving trip, but definitely in the interim between now and a full deployment of a vaccine.  And probably only to more major airports.  While I'm unlikely to ever be able to get a test in my tiny 7-gate home airport, my family and I would be willing to go get tested during a layover in DEN, SLC, or DFW (our connecting ports) and carry our "card" in exchange for relaxed mask policies.  Not only cruises and Aulani (via the HI requirement), but other major destinations like WDW and DL could really benefit from such a program.  It would increase traveler confidence and bring in people who don't want to travel with restrictions in place.


Yeah... these programs aren’t about loosening the M requirements. They are about quarantines.

I never see it allowing loosened M restrictions as that would be absurdly hard to police. Literally carrying a fake license not to wear a mask was the first Covid document people forged.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

New Mouse said:


> Yes, anyone running a business should have a disaster plan.  Small businesses should be able to float 6 months of closure, large companies should be able to handle significantly more.    If you dont have that, you are not running your business well and/or its just not a successful business.
> 
> I do think trimming the fat around the rest of your company...aka espn... is a better option to cutting loose 28000 people.
> 
> My issue is that these cuts arent yo stay solvent, they are to impress wall street.   Years upon years of profit and the first time things go sour, you cut everyone loose and thank them because all cast members matter.
> 
> The pandemic also isnt unprecedented.  Walt himself lived through one that was worse.


There are a lot of way smarter business people on here than myself, but I'm pretty sure that's not how it works.  To think that any business in any town could survive six months without a single customer/client and not go through a period of layoffs if not complete closure is a bit pie-in-the-sky.  There's a reason even major universities with their massive endowments needed students back on campus.
Specifically to TWDC and ESPN, they made huge decisions there and restructured most of their major contracts with the on-screen folks (aka big-dollar contracts) in order to keep as many behind the scenes people working as possible.  They also probably started making money as an entity again even if NBA and MLS viewership was/is down.  Now they have the NFL and NCAAF back which will help bring in advertising $, as well.  Let's not forget they own controlling share of HULU and Disney+ is absolutely beating expectations.  Even with all that, Parks & Experiences just isn't seeing the recovery they hoped it would.  At this point, we're at the six months you  mentioned as a disaster plan.  Hotels and restaurants continue to sit empty throughout the parks.  The Bob Jackson announcement last night got me in the feels the way the GF Orchestra hit a lot of others.  Doesn't mean I fault WDW management for making a reasonable decision when Bob's home resort has no inkling of a reopening date.
Walt lived through Spanish Flu when he was, what, 17-20 years old?  To say he was 6 months plus solvent then is laughable.  He probably learned a few lessons about saving and preparing for a rainy day.  But to think Disney wasn't over leveraged when they bought half the state of Florida and started breaking ground on WDW?  That's a bit disingenuous.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah... these programs aren’t about loosening the M requirements. They are about quarantines.
> 
> I never see it allowing loosened M restrictions as that would be absurdly hard to police. Literally carrying a fake license not to wear a mask was the first Covid document people forged.


Fair point.  I'm jumping ahead a few months, combining vaccine deployment and testing.  Definitely didn't mean to imply we'd jump straight there by January or anything.  Sorry for the confusion and being unclear.  I need more coffee.


----------



## yulilin3

Im at MK now and the feel is very subdued,  everything seems to be going in slower motion,  could be the cooler temps but overall the feeling is very quiet,  like when they announced the parks were closing


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> Im at MK now and the feel is very subdued,  everything seems to be going in slower motion,  could be the cooler temps but overall the feeling is very quiet,  like when they announced the parks were closing


This just made me so incredibly sad. Like a log on my chest. I don't have words but I am just so sorry to everyone involved. The decision makers at the top, all the way down to the bottom.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> What exactly are the poor decisions that you're talking about?  I don't think there's a company out there which was prepared for the effects of the pandemic...especially companies in the entertainment and travel sectors.


For eight years Iger was on the board of a company that entered the entertainment business while it stockpiled cash.  It wasn't an alien concept to him.  It is a good time to be a company like Apple or Microsoft.  When all the dust from this settles their will be some very good buying opportunities if they decide to go in that direction.  Heck, it is a great time to own shares of a company like Electronic Arts.  EA is an entertainment company with a massive cash pile given it's size.  In fact it has the highest cash to market value of any publicly traded company.


----------



## anthony2k7

gottalovepluto said:


> No. They make a bunch of money off all when times are good. I wouldn’t be surprised if they extend the closure of DLH until demand is there but it won’t be permanent. Fwiw they are giving a rebooking discount on GCH & PPH but you can’t use it at DLH you can only book rack rate- I think that’s a sign we won’t see DLH open this year.
> 
> And what would they do if they closed one? Demolition & parking lot? Can’t sell it to your competition being that close to DLR & the convention center.


Sorry, I meant closed with no reopening date planned. Mothballed. I didn't mean closed permanently.


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> Im at MK now and the feel is very subdued,  everything seems to be going in slower motion,  could be the cooler temps but overall the feeling is very quiet,  like when they announced the parks were closing


Not the case over here @ DHS at all. Its a zoo. I have been coming roughly once a month since open and its much busier than i believe 3 weeks ago when i was here


----------



## yulilin3

Also have noticed upper management engaging in conversation with front of the line cms a lot


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> For eight years Iger was on the board of a company that entered the entertainment business while it stockpiled cash.  It wasn't an alien concept to him.  It is a good time to be a company like Apple or Microsoft.  When all the dust from this settles their will be some very good buying opportunities if they decide to go in that direction.  Heck, it is a great time to own shares of a company like Electronic Arts.  EA is an entertainment company with a massive cash pile given it's size.  In fact it has the highest cash to market value of any publicly traded company.


Disney has over four times the amount of cash on hand than EA has, so not a great comparison there.

Apple and Microsoft are in the consumer electronics business, not entertainment.   Apple launched apple tv plus this past year, but it has underperformed compared to Disney+.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Im at MK now and the feel is very subdued,  everything seems to be going in slower motion,  could be the cooler temps but overall the feeling is very quiet,  like when they announced the parks were closing


Considering how much energy the CMs bring to the parks it's hard to imagine anyone is feeling spirited today.


----------



## cranbiz

andyman8 said:


> I'm not sure what type of comp tickets you're talking about, but if these are the One-Day Park Hopper tickets (sometimes referred to as  "Chip 'n' Dales," given to CPs and temp hires), those can only be used by active employees of TWDC. One your employment ends, these tickets are not usable unless you re-join the Company before the two-year expiration mark. To use the Chip and Dales, you have to also scan your Main Entrance Pass first. The rules vary depending on your status with the Company, but as far as CPs are concerned, they generally only get the MEP and the Chip and Dales. The Guest Passes and Comp Tickets give to FT and CR (Casual Regular a.k.a Part-Time for those unaware) are different.



I was CR. The comps I had were the ones awarded at Christmas time. They were one day park hoppers. Obviously not the Chip 'n' Dales you are talking about as I was able to successfully use mine at DLR after I left the company.


----------



## hertamaniac

hereforthechurros said:


> Considering how much energy the CMs bring to the parks it's hard to imagine anyone is feeling spirited today.



That waiting for the hammer to drop is usually worse than the hammer itself.  And being a CM means to put on your happy face.  Not good.


----------



## randumb0

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200930-zdr2gxxsr5hm5ibetbc26v2ye4-story.html


----------



## DonMa

New Mouse said:


> Yes, anyone running a business should have a disaster plan.  Small businesses should be able to float 6 months of closure, large companies should be able to handle significantly more.    If you dont have that, you are not running your business well and/or its just not a successful business.
> 
> I do think trimming the fat around the rest of your company...aka espn... is a better option to cutting loose 28000 people.
> 
> My issue is that these cuts arent yo stay solvent, they are to impress wall street.   Years upon years of profit and the first time things go sour, you cut everyone loose and thank them because all cast members matter.
> 
> The pandemic also isnt unprecedented.  Walt himself lived through one that was worse.


I think everything you and Farro are saying is totally reasonable and sound as far as business principals. 
But I think all companies are slaves to Wall st now.  I recently mentioned being let go from a job.  I was with the company longer than I 20! Years.  About 6 years back they went public.   Everything changed.  Company was making money every year, and was successful but every year around this time the tension rose and the pink slips flew.  The buzz words flowed.  “We’re going to get lean and mean, we’re going to work smarter, we’ve all got to do more with less”.  Oh yeah, all but the top level who continued to draw almost obscene compensation for dishing these pearls.  Who paid the price?   The working folks and oh yeah the customers who suffered degradation in service because it’s an inevitable side effect of “getting lean”
So yes the circumstance is unprecedented but the remedy is standard operating procedure.   I don’t think ANYONE could have predicted this mess.  So no blame there.   But in every action TWDC took to get through the economic woes they were well aware this was likely coming and figured into their projections.  While those poor CMs were risking their health to get the parks open only to be told “thanks for your help, you gotta go now”
Inevitable?   Unavoidable? Realistic?  Sure.  But still lousy....


----------



## rteetz

randumb0 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200930-zdr2gxxsr5hm5ibetbc26v2ye4-story.html


This reportedly includes Photopass CMs and more entertainment.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> Disney has over four times the amount of cash on hand than EA has, so not a great comparison there.
> 
> Apple and Microsoft are in the consumer electronics business, not entertainment.   Apple launched apple tv plus this past year, but it has underperformed compared to Disney+.


Apple's presence in entertainment is much more than just Apple TV.  Apple is one of the world's largest distributors and retailers of entertainment in the world through iTunes, Apple Music, App Store, etc.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> This reportedly includes Photopass CMs and more entertainment.



is this in addition to the 28,000? I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> This reportedly includes Photopass CMs and more entertainment.



The Photopass CMs are sad, but this is an obvious thing to cut right now.  For the first time we didn't get Memory Maker for last week's trip.  We didn't even consider it and I am sure this is true for many.  People aren't going to pay that price for a bunch of photos with masks on their family's faces and no meet n' greet photos.  There really isn't the demand for the service right now and that is sad because pre COVID it was, IMO, one of the best things Disney offered. 

If they are smart, this will be an area they add employees to when things get back to more normal.  If they don't, I won't be buying the service again because those boxes are not the same service as a human photographer snapping human interactions and human moments.


----------



## hereforthechurros

randumb0 said:


> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200930-zdr2gxxsr5hm5ibetbc26v2ye4-story.html


This is in addition to the 28,000 reported yesterday or including? 

MrsBooch beat me to it.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Complete hearsay but I was speaking to my TA about booking a trip for March. She asked me about park hopper tickets and I told her I’ll add it later if hopping is allowed. She says hopping is back for 2021. I told her I would still rather wait. She is a certified Disney TA. Just throwing out there was others are saying


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Fair point.  I'm jumping ahead a few months, combining vaccine deployment and testing.  Definitely didn't mean to imply we'd jump straight there by January or anything.  Sorry for the confusion and being unclear.  I need more coffee.


I ALWAYS need more coffee


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Im at MK now and the feel is very subdued,  everything seems to be going in slower motion,  could be the cooler temps but overall the feeling is very quiet,  like when they announced the parks were closing



I'm not surprised.  The current cuts would have many on edge about the future and what changes are down the road that will this affect theme park and resort operations.   What's next in store for CMs, equity actors, cultural ambassadors, CP programs?  Is streetmosphere and/or resort-only entertainment a thing of the past?  I hope not but hold no illusions.

No one should be holding onto the concept of the old "normal" ever returning to WDW.  I know some are expecting a lot of things returning by next October, but I would caution to temper those expectations.  Yes, eventually masks will go away and over time the crowds will be back.  And I have to assume that nighttime fireworks/entertainment and even parades in the parks will be back - maybe not exactly as before but in some form.  But the "when" for all this is unknown. 

Fear of the unknown is powerful, and many looking at the current environment are starting to see doors closing that may never be reopened.  There will be many that complain about the new "normal".  Some won't accept it, many will.   However, there will always be a strong nostalgia for classic Pre-Covid WDW that I will treasure even if only a memory.


----------



## rpb718

mi*vida*loca said:


> Complete hearsay but I was speaking to my TA about booking a trip for March. She asked me about park hopper tickets and I told her I’ll add it later if hopping is allowed. She says hopping is back for 2021. I told her I would still rather wait. She is a certified Disney TA. Just throwing out there was others are saying



Have her tell that to everyone she booked for June 1 earlier this year.


----------



## skeeter31

mi*vida*loca said:


> Complete hearsay but I was speaking to my TA about booking a trip for March. She asked me about park hopper tickets and I told her I’ll add it later if hopping is allowed. She says hopping is back for 2021. I told her I would still rather wait. She is a certified Disney TA. Just throwing out there was others are saying


Well as far as anything is known, hopping returns 1/1/21 because they’re selling hoppers as of that day. That’s the only official word. Now do most people think its back then? No. But they are selling it starting then. My guess has always been by Spring Break/Easter time for it to come back. But could even be the summer. I highly doubt TAs know any different at this point about something that’s over 3 months away.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> Complete hearsay but I was speaking to my TA about booking a trip for March. She asked me about park hopper tickets and I told her I’ll add it later if hopping is allowed. She says hopping is back for 2021. I told her I would still rather wait. She is a certified Disney TA. Just throwing out there was others are saying


Hi from a certified Disney TA!

We have not been informed park hopping is back. We can sell tickets that include park hopping for 2021. I hope she is assuming it will be back because they are selling park hoppers and not trying to goose her commission.


----------



## anthony2k7

The place that can't be named has a story about the bleak situation at the Morocco pavilion. Chefs layed off etc, management clearing out their desks.

Worries me about Mexico.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> The Photopass CMs are sad, but this is an obvious thing to cut right now.  For the first time we didn't get PP for last week's trip.  We didn't even consider it and I am sure this is true for many.  People aren't going to pay that price for a bunch of photos with masks on their family's faces and no meet n' greet photos.  There really isn't the demand for the service right now and that is sad because pre COVID it was, IMO, one of the best things Disney offered.
> 
> If they are smart, this will be an area the add employees to when things get back to more normal.  If they don't, I won't be buying the service again because those boxes are not the same service as a human photographer snapping human interactions and human moments.


I realize we're in the minority, but we bought PP again for November BECAUSE of the masks.  I know we'll get way less photos than we ever have, especially with no M&Gs, but DW and I wanted professional photos of a vacation during a pandemic for DSx2 and future generations.

That said, everything in your post is spot on.  Especially about outsourcing the job to inanimate boxes going forward.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that can't be named has a story about the bleak situation at the Morocco pavilion. Chefs layed off etc, management clearing out their desks.
> 
> Worries me about Mexico.


Agree overall.  But at least Mexico has had decent traffic by all reports I've seen.
Really sad about Morocco.  My family always felt transported there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that can't be named has a story about the bleak situation at the Morocco pavilion. Chefs layed off etc, management clearing out their desks.
> 
> Worries me about Mexico.


They‘re being asked to pay back $1k-$4k in health insurance premiums? Yikes! I didn’t know that was a thing. And ouch for those 1-2 years from retirement that is brutal.

Sad to see, and while the writing was definitely on the wall when Disney made the moves to seize control of assets in case of default- I had hoped they’d make it. Morocco is my favorite of all the pavilions at Epcot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agree overall.  But at least Mexico has had decent traffic by all reports I've seen.
> Really sad about Morocco.  My family always felt transported there.


Morocco needs a Margarita Bar STAT!


----------



## Brianstl

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that can't be named has a story about the bleak situation at the Morocco pavilion. Chefs layed off etc, management clearing out their desks.
> 
> Worries me about Mexico.


Isn't the Morocco Pavilion operated separately from everything else at EPCOT with the Kingdom of Morocco ultimately responsible for the operation?


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> Isn't the Morocco Pavilion operated separately from everything else at EPCOT with the Kingdom of Morocco ultimately responsible for it's operation?


Its a 3rd party company yes, not sure about the country being responsible.

Mexico is similar as that's also 3rd party I believe


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> The place that can't be named has a story about the bleak situation at the Morocco pavilion. Chefs layed off etc, management clearing out their desks.
> 
> Worries me about Mexico.


Wasn't there reports of Morocco pavilion being in heavy debt and that Disney was leveraging to take on the running of that pavilion?


----------



## skeeter31

anthony2k7 said:


> Its a 3rd party company yes, not sure about the country being responsible.
> 
> Mexico is similar as that's also 3rd party I believe


It is the Kingdom of Morocco that is responsible for the pavilion.


----------



## Brianstl

Tigger's ally said:


> Wasn't there reports of Morocco pavilion being in heavy debt and that Disney was leveraging to take on the running of that pavilion?


It was a third party restaurant operator in heavy debt that doesn't run the pavilion that Disney took court action against to secure the debt.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Brianstl said:


> The Photopass CMs are sad, but this is an obvious thing to cut right now.  For the first time we didn't get PP for last week's trip.  We didn't even consider it and I am sure this is true for many.  People aren't going to pay that price for a bunch of photos with masks on their family's faces and no meet n' greet photos.  There really isn't the demand for the service right now and that is sad because pre COVID it was, IMO, one of the best things Disney offered.
> 
> If they are smart, this will be an area the add employees to when things get back to more normal.  If they don't, I won't be buying the service again because those boxes are not the same service as a human photographer snapping human interactions and human moments.


Memory Maker is included with APs (I don't know if it is for all levels, but is for platinum). I agree that it makes little sense to pay for pictures right now with masks, no meet and greets, etc. And I'm sure it will be argued that whether it's bought as a separate purchase or included with the price of an AP, people are buying the actual pictures (including on-ride pictures), not the service (the actual act of humans photographing guests), and therefore things like photo boxes and on-ride pictures are sufficient. But I agree that the boxes are not the same as human photographers. I think the boxes devalue photopass just as much as not having meet and greets. When we used to purchase Memory Maker, it was the photopass CMs who brought the value to us, posing us outside landmarks around the parks, doing fun magic shots, and shooting candid character interactions. (As an aside, is/was Uni doing distanced meet and greets? I thought I saw that there were characters on stages, and people could get pictures taken "with" the characters? I didn't notice anything like that at WDW when we were there, but that seems like a viable option, especially to do as a holiday extra.)

APs have already been devalued by the lack of park hopping and limits on park reservations. I think this is another area where AP holders have already paid for a service as part of the cost of our APs, and now that service is being significantly reduced beyond what is necessitated specifically by health measures (no up close meet and greets). We know that proportionally, APs are the ones visiting the parks right now (based on park reservation availability shifting from other groups to AP, and the relatively large crowds on weekends). Maybe they think they already have the AP money and since there are relatively few regular ticket holders visiting, reductions in photopass services (photopass CMs) won't significantly impact new sales of the service?


----------



## andyman8

anthony2k7 said:


> Worries me about Mexico.


If it makes you feel any better, the Morocco operators were in a not ideal financial situation going into this (to put it mildly). While everyone in hospitality and tourism is struggling, these problems were greatly exacerbated by some serious financial troubles going into the pandemic. Mexico has not had those troubles.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> is this in addition to the 28,000? I'm thinking yes.


This should be included. They didn’t notify all 28,000 yesterday. Each area is being notified separately and at different times.


----------



## birostick

So, as i am in DHS today, there is currently NO walk up reservations for sit down places (which includes cantina). To me its not a huge bummer but its indicitive of how busy it has gotten.


----------



## mum22girlz

birostick said:


> Not the case over here @ DHS at all. Its a zoo. I have been coming roughly once a month since open and its much busier than i believe 3 weeks ago when i was here


This has me worried for my trip. My daughter requested that park for her birthday (we'll be there on her actual birthday) and we haven't yet seen Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## MrsBooch

birostick said:


> So, as i am in DHS today, there is currently NO walk up reservations for sit down places (which includes cantina). To me its not a huge bummer but its indicitive of how busy it has gotten.



I wouldnt be surprised to see that the mask requirement stays in WDW but they do actually increase restaurant capacity.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> I wouldnt be surprised to see that the mask requirement stays in WDW but they do actually increase restaurant capacity.


Do we know if they were operating at 50%, or less in regards to seating?  We only did TS at 50s Prime Time in August, but they definitely had room. Not sure if it was demand or capacity


----------



## ArielRae

Everyone wondered for years if they would add a country to Epcot World Showcase since they have the space. Now you have to wonder if they might just completely remove and replace whole Countries if they aren’t doing well for the park.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> If they are smart, this will be an area the add employees to when things get back to more normal.  If they don't, I won't be buying the service again because those boxes are not the same service as a human photographer snapping human interactions and human moments.



I agree. We buy Memory Maker every time. 

In February, the box took our pics with Darth Vader. They were terrible. Worst Photopass photos of the trip. My 4 year old had really great reactions and you can’t see any of it in the photos. Thankfully DH caught the reaction on our GoPro. Over the last 5 years, we have had so many magical & memorable character moments captured by Photopass photographers. We use it most for traditional character meet & greets, though, so I’m not sure we would get Memory Maker unless those returned. We love the candid shots from character interactions. I’d have to think about that.


----------



## Farro

We like Memory Maker because it's normally just the two of us, makes it easy for us to get pictures together.

For purely selfish reasons, I sure hope they don't get rid of all the photopass photographers! If they are gone and we won't be able to ask anyone to hold our camera - no pictures together other than selfies!


----------



## Justrose

That is what I am wondering - if there are no PP photographers, is it uncouth these days to ask someone to take a pic with your (probably germy) cell phone?


----------



## gottalovepluto

ArielRae said:


> Everyone wondered for years if they would add a country to Epcot World Showcase since they have the space. Now you have to wonder if they might just completely remove and replace whole Countries if they aren’t doing well for the park.


I can’t imagine they are itching to pay the money for that right now or even in the next year or two


----------



## Farro

[


Justrose said:


> That is what I am wondering - if there are no PP photographers, is it uncouth these days to ask someone to take a pic with your (probably germy) cell phone?



Yeah I'm sure.

Although I'm petting dogs again! I ask first, but most people are back to letting others pet their dogs while on walks.


----------



## DonMa

rpb718 said:


> I'm not surprised.  The current cuts would have many on edge about the future and what changes are down the road that will this affect theme park and resort operations.   What's next in store for CMs, equity actors, cultural ambassadors, CP programs?  Is streetmosphere and/or resort-only entertainment a thing of the past?  I hope not but hold no illusions.
> 
> No one should be holding onto the concept of the old "normal" ever returning to WDW.  I know some are expecting a lot of things returning by next October, but I would caution to temper those expectations.  Yes, eventually masks will go away and over time the crowds will be back.  And I have to assume that nighttime fireworks/entertainment and even parades in the parks will be back - maybe not exactly as before but in some form.  But the "when" for all this is unknown.
> 
> Fear of the unknown is powerful, and many looking at the current environment are starting to see doors closing that may never be reopened.  There will be many that complain about the new "normal".  Some won't accept it, many will.   However, there will always be a strong nostalgia for classic Pre-Covid WDW that I will treasure even if only a memory.


While it’s had to disagree completely I’m not quite ready to go that dark in my thinking.   I can remember the days after 9/11, looking out my window at the smoke and thinking I would never get in a plane again, never go to NYC again, never be “safe” again.  I remember after the Connecticut school shooting thinking that’s it we’re home schooling the kids, never want them out of my sight again...all of it got better.   This too shall pass.  Hopefully WDW can take some positive aspects and innovation from all of this to be even better.  As somebody said yesterday   It is just hard right now to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Because you can’t even see the end of the tunnel....


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Justrose said:


> That is what I am wondering - if there are no PP photographers, is it uncouth these days to ask someone to take a pic with your (probably germy) cell phone?



Once covid restrictions in my area (NJ) were lifted we’ve been out as a couple or with friends and we’ve asked people to take our pictures. (At a winery, brewery, etc.) Each time we’ve asked we always say “if you’re comfortable” and No one has turned us down. We’ve actually had people tell us not to be silly, that it’s just a picture.

I wouldn’t hesitate to ask someone at disney either. If they say no onto the next


----------



## Farro

DonMa said:


> While it’s had to disagree completely I’m not quite ready to go that dark in my thinking.   I can remember the days after 9/11, looking out my window at the smoke and thinking I would never get in a plane again, never go to NYC again, never be “safe” again.  I remember after the Connecticut school shooting thinking that’s it we’re home schooling the kids, never want them out of my sight again...all of it got better.   This too shall pass.  Hopefully WDW can take some positive aspects and innovation from all of this to be even better.  As somebody said yesterday   It is just hard right now to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Because you can’t even see the end of the tunnel....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> Once covid restrictions in my area (NJ) were lifted we’ve been out as a couple or with friends and we’ve asked people to take our pictures. (At a winery, brewery, etc.) Each time we’ve asked we always say “if you’re comfortable” and No one has turned us down. We’ve actually had people tell us not to be silly, that it’s just a picture.
> 
> I wouldn’t hesitate to ask someone at disney either. If they say no onto the next



well, seems guidance changes at times, but the latest I saw is that there is less concern with surface transfer of covid, so as long as people are wearing masks, keeping what distance they can, and use hand santizer afterward, I don't see the issue of using someone else' camera


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> Once covid restrictions in my area (NJ) were lifted we’ve been out as a couple or with friends and we’ve asked people to take our pictures. (At a winery, brewery, etc.) Each time we’ve asked we always say “if you’re comfortable” and No one has turned us down. We’ve actually had people tell us not to be silly, that it’s just a picture.
> 
> I wouldn’t hesitate to ask someone at disney either. If they say no onto the next





TheMaxRebo said:


> well, seems guidance changes at times, but the latest I saw is that there is less concern with surface transfer of covid, so as long as people are wearing masks, keeping what distance they can, and use hand santizer afterward, I don't see the issue of using someone else' camera



Probably.

I'm just basing my answer on people's reactions to things that I read, I figure a lot of people would be weirded out if you asked them to take your picture.

I, for the record, would not be weirded out.


----------



## DonMa

Farro said:


> We like Memory Maker because it's normally just the two of us, makes it easy for us to get pictures together.
> 
> For purely selfish reasons, I sure hope they don't get rid of all the photopass photographers! If they are gone and we won't be able to ask anyone to hold our camera - no pictures together other than selfies!


I’m a big time picture/video taker and take tons of my own pics at WDW.  And still we purchase MM every time.   We’ve had some awesome interactions with photographers through the years and always love the added creativity they brought to the photos.  Back in the day when you had to get them put on discs I can remember having to leave hours available at the end of our stay to have them compiled because we took so many...


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Justrose said:


> That is what I am wondering - if there are no PP photographers, is it uncouth these days to ask someone to take a pic with your (probably germy) cell phone?





Farro said:


> Yeah I'm sure.
> 
> Although I'm petting dogs again! I ask first, but most people are back to letting others pet their dogs while on walks.


We didn't ask anyone, but there were a number of people on our last trip that saw us taking really awkward selfies and would ask us (more a gesture from 15' away through a mask ).  We have a nice mix of selfies and pics others took for our family group shots.


----------



## Justrose

I think that is my plan.  I am going to offer to take pics for awkward looking people and then in turn, ask them to take a pic of me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel like this a dangerous phrase to say IRT Disney anything, but I think Memory Maker is one of the best value products they’ve got, especially if you’re there for a longer trip. We aren’t even big character people.

I really hope the number of PP photographers in the parks isn’t greatly decreased in the long term, especially since it felt like to us they had already decreased the amount of them deeper in the parks in recent years.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Justrose said:


> That is what I am wondering - if there are no PP photographers, is it uncouth these days to ask someone to take a pic with your (probably germy) cell phone?


Someone asked DH at EPCOT in July. Didn't seem like a big deal. He took the pics and then used hand sanitizer


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> I figure a lot of people would be weirded out if you asked them to take your picture.
> 
> I, for the record, would not be weirded out.


I'm weirded out every time I look at my picture!


----------



## rteetz

I think with photopass many of them aren't back yet and Disney doesn't know when they will bring them back. Many of them worked meet and greets and currently there are none. You do still have them in the parks in various areas but maybe not as frequent either. Photos are big for Disney as its almost free marketing for them.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DonMa said:


> I’m a big time picture/video taker and take tons of my own pics at WDW.  And still we purchase MM every time.   We’ve had some awesome interactions with photographers through the years and always love the added creativity they brought to the photos.  Back in the day when you had to get them put on discs I can remember having to leave hours available at the end of our stay to have them compiled because we took so many...


We like MM too, but if the parks are limited to 50% or less capacity, it only figures that the MM photographer numbers would be 50% too.


----------



## andyman8

With regard to the PhotoPass layoffs, I think these are more about Character Greetings not coming back anytime soon. Character Attendants are also supposed to feel the brunt of this. Of course, Disney may reduce some of the “icon” CMs, but you’ll still be able to find them. But the majority of PhotoPass CMs still are character-focused, so that’s why it’s being hit especially hard.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Justrose said:


> I think that is my plan.  I am going to offer to take pics for awkward looking people and then in turn, ask them to take a pic of me.


Me too, plus we can always sanitize hands after using their camera/phone, germ free.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Probably.
> 
> I'm just basing my answer on people's reactions to things that I read, I figure a lot of people would be weirded out if you asked them to take your picture.
> 
> I, for the record, would not be weirded out.



As a self identified mild germaphobe even  pre-covid, I have never liked touching other people’s phones to take photos. They are always smudgy with fingerprints, you know some people use their phones in bathroom (ekkkkkkkk). I have always obliged when asked though, everyone deserves good photos at Disney with everyone in their party in them! 

I would probably cringe about it internally just as I always have, but still take the photo  Phones are just so dirty, though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyWaffles said:


> As a self identified mild germaphobe even  pre-covid, I have never liked touching other people’s phones to take photos. They are always smudgy with fingerprints, you know some people use their phones in bathroom (ekkkkkkkk). I have always obliged when asked though, everyone deserves good photos at Disney with everyone in their party in them!
> 
> I would probably cringe about it internally just as I always have, but still take the photo  Phones are just so dirty, though.



I swear I read a study that said poop was the #1 bacteria on cell phones.


----------



## Leigh L

SaintsManiac said:


> I swear I read a study that said poop was the #1 bacteria on cell phones.


You did!
I remember reading it too..... just did a quick search, it was around 2011 (and looks like several others since )


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hey, poop is better than COVID.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SaintsManiac said:


> I swear I read a study that said poop was the #1 bacteria on cell phones.


That takes bathroom reading to a whole new level.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, poop is better than COVID.




I don't know. I need to think about this.


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, poop is better than COVID.



official slogan for 2020.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> As a self identified mild germaphobe even  pre-covid, I have never liked touching other people’s phones to take photos. They are always smudgy with fingerprints, you know some people use their phones in bathroom (ekkkkkkkk). I have always obliged when asked though, everyone deserves good photos at Disney with everyone in their party in them!
> 
> I would probably cringe about it internally just as I always have, but still take the photo  Phones are just so dirty, though.




one positive is that all sorts of hand sanitizer and hand whipes and washing stations and stuff should be much easier to come across now - so a) even if you don't have your own, easier to "clean" after the fact and b) higher probability that the people who's camera it is have been better than int he past


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> official slogan for 2020.



isn't there a quarantine episode of South Park coming on?  I can totally see "poop is better than Covid" as one of the big musical numbers!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/repo...t-apply-other-cost-cutting-measures-in-place/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311388809410510848


----------



## chicagoshannon

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, poop is better than COVID.


I know this was meant to be funny but you can get Covid through poop as well as a ton of other things that are worse than Covid.  Blech!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Justrose said:


> I think that is my plan.  I am going to offer to take pics for *awkward looking people* and then in turn, ask them to take a pic of me.



People looking awkward or awkward looking people?





SaintsManiac said:


> I swear I read a study that said poop was the #1 bacteria on cell phones.







DGsAtBLT said:


> Hey, poop is better than COVID.


This comment reminds me of posts from years ago... being at Disney is better than shoveling show, getting a spike through your head, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311388809410510848


I've been checking the Disney casting page for any jobs here but I have it open to all of Florida and Vero Beach has been hiring CM for about a month in different areas, I'm assuming the layoffs are in other areas of DVC then? I mean maybe the DVC CM that are in the parks trying to sell?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I've been checking the Disney casting page for any jobs here but I have it open to all of Florida and Vero Beach has been hiring CM for about a month in different areas, I'm assuming the layoffs are in other areas of DVC then? I mean maybe the DVC CM that are in the parks trying to sell?


I believe this is guides/sales not at the resorts themselves.


----------



## MrsBooch

sullivan.kscott said:


> Do we know if they were operating at 50%, or less in regards to seating?  We only did TS at 50s Prime Time in August, but they definitely had room. Not sure if it was demand or capacity



I don't know that we know any actual operating percentages - I just assumed some things:

First - FL dropped their restrictions and I assumed that WDW had capacity restrictions in place based on what I'd heard on vlogs etc that tables were spaced out and other tables had signs on them noting that no one could sit there to promote social distancing.
Second - WDW addressed the FL restriction dropping by specifically commenting only on masks, and then saying they would evaluate what the rest meant for their business etc (paraphrasing) and I assume that....
Third - that leaves some potential room to adjust upwardly any lower capacity restrictions that were in place prior to the announcement and based on a lot of feedback I've seen recently - the parks are hitting their capacity and the TS restaurants are super low capacity - and they might want to explore fitting more people inside...

I dont know - it's all assumptions.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanks to everyone here for inspiring today’s phone deep clean.


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> official slogan for 2020.


Theme song set to the tune of “Reindeer are Better Than People” :  poop is better than Covid, Sven/Flynn don’t you think I’m right....


----------



## Princess Merida

I wipe my phone with a lysol/clorox wipe about every 2-3 days.  I've done so for a while even pre-covid.  Phones are pretty gross.  I'm not going to look up studies though since I'd probably have to do it hourly then. LOL.  Covid did change how often I can actually get these wipes though.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/2700-non-union-cast-members-will-be-laid-off-at-disneyland/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/walt...390-walt-disney-world-cast-member-layoffs.htm


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311409888443146243


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311409888443146243


They must have been experiencing loads of ticket fraud if it costs them less to have tm sanitizing each reader after every single use.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> They must have been experiencing loads of ticket fraud if it costs them less to have tm sanitizing each reader after every single use.


I don't know about that.  Universal asks for an I.D. when scanning in.  Disney hasn't


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> I don't know that we know any actual operating percentages - I just assumed some things:
> 
> First - FL dropped their restrictions and I assumed that WDW had capacity restrictions in place based on what I'd heard on vlogs etc that tables were spaced out and other tables had signs on them noting that no one could sit there to promote social distancing.
> Second - WDW addressed the FL restriction dropping by specifically commenting only on masks, and then saying they would evaluate what the rest meant for their business etc (paraphrasing) and I assume that....
> Third - that leaves some potential room to adjust upwardly any lower capacity restrictions that were in place prior to the announcement and based on a lot of feedback I've seen recently - the parks are hitting their capacity and the TS restaurants are super low capacity - and they might want to explore fitting more people inside...
> 
> I dont know - it's all assumptions.


Agree that if it’s self-imposed capacity and they have demand (like you originally said when reservations weren’t available your HS day), then they definitely have plenty of room to add tables in. At least at 50’s. 
So long as the kitchens have space, I think that’s why they’ve opened a couple more restaurants, FWIW. It allows tables to remain spaced and recall a few more kitchen and waitstaff. 
If this trend continues, and they deem it safe to add some tables back in, hopefully some of these jobs can be salvaged before the December timeline. Maybe that’s too optimistic, but I’d love to see as many as possible saved/brought back.


----------



## RamblingMad

ArielRae said:


> Everyone wondered for years if they would add a country to Epcot World Showcase since they have the space. Now you have to wonder if they might just completely remove and replace whole Countries if they aren’t doing well for the park.



Waiting for us to replace China with Russia. It would be cool to have India.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311409888443146243



I hate to be this person but the tweet is no longer available - what did it say?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> I hate to be this person but the tweet is no longer available - what did it say?


Universal commenting on reinstating their finger print scanners at the entrances.


----------



## Princess Merida

I'm not quite sure that this goes here but I didn't see a thread on it.  I just canceled a HWS park pass reservation for 4 on November 24th in case any of you following this thread are looking for Thanksgiving week HWS day.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/09/over...jUECMDPGcS9X_WYZLDDRIpMQ-UrEqw00vyipG83jiZFNA


----------



## Taylorfamily4

Are shows like Frozen open during this time?


----------



## rpb718

There's the BatB sing-along at EPCOT in France.


----------



## JettaO

I remember reading somewhere this week that Frozen show at Hollywood Studios is open now.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311388809410510848


This has got to be a huge percentage of DVC’s overall employees because most of the people who work at a DVC resort technically don’t work for DVC. They work for other Disney divisions and then DVC pays those divisions for their services.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Wouldn’t the workers in house keeping maintenance
> This has got to be a huge percentage of DVC’s overall employees because most of the people who work at a DVC resort technically don’t work for DVC. They work for other Disney divisions and then DVC pays those divisions for their services.


DVC has offices in celebration and stuff so I’d assume that’s included in this. This isn’t low level either. This is people from the bottom to the top.


----------



## rpb718

JettaO said:


> I remember reading somewhere this week that Frozen show at Hollywood Studios is open now.



Frozen singalong starts Oct 5.


----------



## yulilin3

Taylorfamily4 said:


> Are shows like Frozen open during this time?





JettaO said:


> I remember reading somewhere this week that Frozen show at Hollywood Studios is open now.


Frozen sing along reopens Monday


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311460917952028673


----------



## OKW Lover

rteetz said:


> DVC has offices in celebration and stuff so I’d assume that’s included in this. This isn’t low level either. This is people from the bottom to the top.


The notice they filed lists 3 or 4 locations.  One of them is 1390 Celebration Place which is the DVC main office building.  I assume member services is located there.


----------



## Mit88

Finally bit the bullet and got a Universal AP. For 2 APs 3 parks preferred for 15 months it was only $300 more than just my Gold Disney AP


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Obvious no certainty that it would even be at WDW again but the NBA commissioner said that next season being played in a bubble as well is a very real possibility


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311468227608948740


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obvious no certainty that it would even be at WDW again but the NBA commissioner said that next season being played in a bubble as well is a very real possibility
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311468227608948740



More and more likely by the day. Just because they start the season in a bubble doesn’t mean they have to end it in the bubble. It’s easier to start it in the bubble and move out if/when it’s safe enough to do so than have to scramble mid season again, get all the quarantine protocols in place for all 30 teams and then set up the bubble again.

That being said, I’m not sure the players agree to it being in Disney again. I think they’re going to push for either multiple bubble cities or just in Vegas. But the infrastructure is set up in Disney that it would be much easier to do it there again, and the evil empire of Disney could use that money


----------



## New Mouse

So at what point do they drop ticket prices? Walkup sales at these prices cannot be that brisk.

No fireworks, no entertainment, no photo pass, no parades should all warrant significant drops in tickets, aps and hotel prices.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> More and more likely by the day. Just because they start the season in a bubble doesn’t mean they have to end it in the bubble. It’s easier to start it in the bubble and move out if/when it’s safe enough to do so than have to scramble mid season again, get all the quarantine protocols in place for all 30 teams and then set up the bubble again.
> 
> That being said, I’m not sure the players agree to it being in Disney again. I think they’re going to push for either multiple bubble cities or just in Vegas. But the infrastructure is set up in Disney that it would be much easier to do it there again, and the evil empire of Disney could use that money



Yeah, plus this would be more teams so might be tough to do all at one location.  Maybe do the East at WDW and the West at Vegas or something


----------



## TwoMisfits

New Mouse said:


> So at what point do they drop ticket prices? Walkup sales at these prices cannot be that brisk.
> 
> No fireworks, no entertainment, no photo pass, no parades should all warrant significant drops in tickets, aps and hotel prices.



It's a good question...I admit to jumping on Universal's 2+2 deal expiring today to use sometime next year b/c I have to see my Florida family at some point...and I was taking a deal to do so (they have APs to all the FL parks, so I had options...and for now, I took the best price)...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> So at what point do they drop ticket prices? Walkup sales at these prices cannot be that brisk.
> 
> No fireworks, no entertainment, no photo pass, no parades should all warrant significant drops in tickets, aps and hotel prices.



I don't see that ever happening - plus people have been saying crowd levels are picking up

I could just see more package deals and maybe something like get 2 free days when you buy 4 or like the 4 Park ticket, things like that

But I don't see them ever reducing just a standard ticket


----------



## Mango7100

Princess Merida said:


> I wipe my phone with a lysol/clorox wipe about every 2-3 days.  I've done so for a while even pre-covid.  Phones are pretty gross.  I'm not going to look up studies though since I'd probably have to do it hourly then. LOL.  Covid did change how often I can actually get these wipes though.


We bought a UV phone sanitizing bag since COViD started and I love it. can also throw car keys, pens, credit cards, my Fitbit, glasses in that thing. Phones always have kind of grossed me out.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mango7100 said:


> We bought a UV phone sanitizing bag since COViD started and I love it. can also throw car keys, pens, credit cards, my Fitbit, glasses in that thing. Phones always have kind of grossed me out.


DH bought me one last Christmas (I wipe my phone down a lot). Since the pandemic, he's used it every day when he gets home from work.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't see that ever happening - plus people have been saying crowd levels are picking up
> 
> I could just see more package deals and maybe something like get 2 free days when you buy 4 or like the 4 Park ticket, things like that
> 
> But I don't see them ever reducing just a standard ticket




They better not raise the prices as usual next year. Seriously.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> They better not raise the prices as usual next year. Seriously.



It will be really interesting to see what they do, especially for annual passes, with the new attractions and 50th comingup


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311483781828628480


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311483781828628480


----------



## Taylorfamily4

Anyone know when park hopper will be available again> thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JacknSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311483781828628480



Most of it seems pretty standard but last one is interesting.  Makes some sense and probably won't be too big of a hit to Disneyland as locals park (though I guess it depends how limited)


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ost of it seems pretty standard but last one is interesting.  Makes some sense and probably won't be too big of a hit to Disneyland as locals park (though I guess it depends how limited)


It won’t help Disney fill their empty hotels or help any other hotels in Anaheim.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ost of it seems pretty standard but last one is interesting.  Makes some sense and probably won't be too big of a hit to Disneyland as locals park (though I guess it depends how limited)


Plus the locals requirement would likely be an organic limited to the 25%. That will be a massive killer to the hotel side, though. Honestly not sure how many locals stay there  for “staycations.”


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> It won’t help Disney fill their empty hotels or help any other hotels in Anaheim.



That is true - helps Disney with revue at/int the parks but won't do much for the surrounding area


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> Plus the locals requirement would likely be an organic limited to the 25%. That will be a massive killer to the hotel side, though. Honestly not sure how many locals stay there  for “staycations.”



I am sure some could, and could see like weekend stays and stuff but how much is that considering all the surrounding hotels and restaurants and stuff?


----------



## Krandor

They are being sold starting 1/1/2021 but there has been no announcement if they will be usable then or not.  

So no... nobody knows.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like folks in San Fran (as an example) would be outside the radius


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311485264590594048


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like folks in San Fran (as an example) would be outside the radius
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311485264590594048



How can they enforce that? Seems ridiculously arbitrary


----------



## MrsBooch

I'll be interested to see how this may trickle down to impact the DVC piece of the Grand Californian. Technically - you don't need the parks to stay there....but would people go? Would they be forced to open it? With Aulani in phased reopening plans, the Grand Cal is the last DVC resort that remains shuttered.


----------



## rteetz

Taylorfamily4 said:


> Anyone know when park hopper will be available again> thanks!


As @Krandor pointed out they are available starting 1/1/2021 but we really don’t know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> How can they enforce that? Seems ridiculously arbitrary



I guess by ID - that you would have to show proof of residence and base it on zip code?  

I would figure to start with the limited capacity and having to have a reservation it would organically be mostly locals anyway


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> How can they enforce that? Seems ridiculously arbitrary



If you have to do advance tickets they require your address.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> If you have to do advance tickets they require your address.



My address is 1600 Disneyland Dr, Anaheim, CA 92802


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure some could, and could see like weekend stays and stuff but how much is that considering all the surrounding hotels and restaurants and stuff?



And the lack of an economic benefit to those businesses is a serious issue. The sooner we can find a way to get people back to work the better.  The mounting job losses we are going to see over the next few months barring some drastic change will do long term damage to the economy.  The job losses are now starting to move up ladder rapidly.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> My address is 1600 Disneyland Dr, Anaheim, CA 92802



I doubt it will be that simple.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess by ID - that you would have to show proof of residence and base it on zip code?
> 
> I would figure to start with the limited capacity and having to have a reservation it would organically be mostly locals anyway





Krandor said:


> If you have to do advance tickets they require your address.



To restrict to a radius just seems unnecessary. Why not just limit the ticket sales? If a state is required to quarantine, that would still be in effect, just like everywhere else

Just seems like a rule put in place to show who's in charge. You don't have to agree.


----------



## Dentam

Seems like Disney's strategy of calling out the CA governor may have worked, and quickly!


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Most of it seems pretty standard but last one is interesting.  Makes some sense and probably won't be too big of a hit to Disneyland as locals park (though I guess it depends how limited)


The last one pisses me off sooo much. I can travel anywhere in state. I can go to the zoo, aquariums, restaurants- but DLR? OMG NO I WILL OBVIOUSLY KILL PEOPLE!

And lol. Gonna be a PAIN for Disney to enforce. And APs?! Holy heck gonna be a lot of mad people if vists are enforced to only Chosen zip codes...


----------



## Mit88

The distance lockdown wouldnt last that long. With how Newsom has been running things, I’m actually not at all surprised by that ruling and I actually expected it. But Disney just wants to open. They have a lot of locals that the 25% should be hit every day. I’m sure the distance restrictions will be lifted within a few months if things progress. It’s better than not having them open at all


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I doubt it will be that simple.



They say “Welcome Home” every time I enter Grand Californian.So I just assumed that it’s my home


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> To restrict to a radius just seems unnecessary. Why not just limit the ticket sales? If a state is required to quarantine, that would still be in effect, just like everywhere else
> 
> Just seems like a rule put in place to show who's in charge. You don't have to agree.



DLR has always been a locals park mostly so opening it up for locals only and not wanting people from out of state or out of the area to come is not a completely crazy idea. 

The reason why the Governer would want to do this is obvious.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> To restrict to a radius just seems unnecessary. Why not just limit the ticket sales? If a state is required to quarantine, that would still be in effect, just like everywhere else
> 
> Just seems like a rule put in place to show who's in charge. You don't have to agree.


If CA bothered with state quarantines I’d be inclined to say ok, fine. I get it. But CA does not, so to essentially quarantine only select people for this select activity is...


----------



## Tigger's ally

New Mouse said:


> So at what point do they drop ticket prices? Walkup sales at these prices cannot be that brisk.
> 
> No fireworks, no entertainment, no photo pass, no parades should all warrant significant drops in tickets, aps and hotel prices.


LOL


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> DLR has always been a locals park mostly so opening it up for locals only and not wanting people from out of state or out of the area to come is not a completely crazy idea.
> 
> The reason why the Governer would want to do this is obvious.



I guess I dont see the obvious?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> DLR has always been a locals park mostly so opening it up for locals only and not wanting people from out of state or out of the area to come is not a completely crazy idea.
> 
> The reason why the Governer would want to do this is obvious.


Hillarrioualy enough essentially forcing Disneyland to only allow locals- much more likely to be APs- is gonna slaughter what few ticket sales they had planned. And they can FORGET about hotel demand when everyone is a local... Geez, this little gotcha is gonna do a nice big chunk of harm to the Mouse’s bottom line...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I guess I dont see the obvious?


Because outside of the area people have THE GERMS!!!


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> I guess I dont see the obvious?



He doesn't want people from outside the area that may be positive coming to DLR and then spreading it to the locals in the area. If it is only the same people who are going to the grocery store or wal-mart together who are at disneyland it isn't much different then going to the grocery store or wal-mart. 

They simply don't want somebody from GA or FL coming to disneyland and possibly creating a new outbreak for CA.


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> He doesn't want people from outside the area that may be positive coming to DLR and then spreading it to the locals in the area. If it is only the same people who are going to the grocery store or wal-mart together who are at disneyland it isn't much different then going to the grocery store or wal-mart.
> 
> They simply don't want somebody from GA or FL coming to disneyland and possibly creating a new outbreak for CA.



He will be restricting people in his own state if what people are saying is true. I don't believe his motive is altruistic.

Sorry, I find him to be...something else. And thats all I will say.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> He doesn't want people from outside the area that may be positive coming to DLR and then spreading it to the locals in the area. If it is only the same people who are going to the grocery store or wal-mart together who are at disneyland it isn't much different then going to the grocery store or wal-mart.
> 
> They simply don't want somebody from GA or FL coming to disneyland and possibly creating a new outbreak for CA.


Nah. If he actually cared about that CA would have a quarantine on states with bad numbers. CA does not. This is gonna be crazy if it comes to be- ONE industry in the state has to refuse business to select people. Just wow.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> He will be restricting people in his own state if what people are saying is true. I don't believe his motive is altruistic.
> 
> Sorry, I find him to be...something else. And thats all I will say.



If reports are true he's restricting it to the people around disneyland who are people who are more likely to already be interacting with each other. 

It gives disney a way to reopen.  That is a good thing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> If you have to do advance tickets they require your address.


I *just* moved. Who knew? Covid man! It was just so sudden. I NEEDED to get down in this SoCal sun in zipcode [whatever is approved this week for DLR] !


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> The last one pisses me off sooo much. I can travel anywhere in state. I can go to the zoo, aquariums, restaurants- but DLR? OMG NO I WILL OBVIOUSLY KILL PEOPLE!
> 
> And lol. Gonna be a PAIN for Disney to enforce. And APs?! Holy heck gonna be a lot of mad people if vists are enforced to only Chosen zip codes...


This basically limits it to local APs which makes me wonder how they’re going to make any real money.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> The last one pisses me off sooo much. I can travel anywhere in state. I can go to the zoo, aquariums, restaurants- but DLR? OMG NO I WILL OBVIOUSLY KILL PEOPLE!
> 
> And lol. Gonna be a PAIN for Disney to enforce. And APs?! Holy heck gonna be a lot of mad people if vists are enforced to only Chosen zip codes...



I get the idea of trying to limit spread if someone infected were in they are limiting where that spread could get to ...

But you are spot on if other major tourist attractions are open without this rule, why signal the theme parks out?  People travel pretty for to the San Diego Zoo or to the wine country or to see stuff in San Fran, etc


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> This basically limits it to local APs which makes me wonder how they’re going to make any real money.


No one is fooling anyone here are they?


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Nah. If he actually cared about that CA would have a quarantine on states with bad numbers. CA does not. This is gonna be crazy if it comes to be- ONE industry in the state has to refuse business to select people. Just wow.



And most people would just ignore the quarantine and go on about their way like we have seen in FL. I think Hawaii is the only state that has been able to really enforce a quarantine but they are an island.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get the idea of trying to limit spread if someone infected were in they are limiting where that spread could get to ...
> 
> But you are spot on if other major tourist attractions are open without this rule, why signal the theme parks out?  People travel pretty for to the San Diego Zoo or to the wine country or to see stuff in San Fran, etc


Let’s go one step further- if this comes to be certain zip codes can dine & shop in Downtown Disney, walk up to the gates of the parks and stay at that Best Western that is closer to the Front Gates than the Disneyland Hotel- but they wouldn’t be able to enter the parks themselves.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> If reports are true he's restricting it to the people around disneyland who are people who are more likely to already be interacting with each other.
> 
> It gives disney a way to reopen.  That is a good thing.


But as has been stated I can leave one of the country’s hottest counties and head to Sonoma, San Fran or San Diego tomorrow. It’s ridiculous and nothing but a power move. Or he saw the flack DeSantis got and he has cold feet. Downtown Disney on the weekends is already the outbreak food he fears.


----------



## midnight star

Farro said:


> How can they enforce that? Seems ridiculously arbitrary


Every year DL sells SoCal resident tickets. If you have that ticket, they check your ID at the gate. And they are very strict about it. So no buying a ticket for a friend or relative from out of the area. If that is a guideline for theme parks I’m assuming that will be what they do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Well. It’s been a depressing night (did I mention my area of CA is so purple I think we’ll emerge in 2023)... I’m gonna drown my sorrows in a glass of wine, pray this doesn’t actually happen and exit the DIS stage left before I get in trouble with some poor mod because my mouth ran too much when my anger met the wine


----------



## figmentfinesse

I wonder if it would be feasible to do a certain radius or a negative Covid test from the past x days.


----------



## TwoMisfits

hereforthechurros said:


> This basically limits it to local APs which makes me wonder how they’re going to make any real money.



There is no "real" money on live entertainment items right now...

But there is survival money...and getting the clock running on all the local APs, so they'll tick down their time to next renewal is something...
Getting them to buy lunch and drinks is something more...

It's not a lot, but it keeps some folks employed and the park operating as a going concern...that does get to be priceless right now...

PS - I still think the Gov is ridiculous, but I at least give him that this is FINALLY an effort at trying...


----------



## runjulesrun

So now I don't want to go to bed in case I miss the guidelines being dropped.


----------



## MrsBooch

Krandor said:


> He doesn't want people from outside the area that may be positive coming to DLR and then spreading it to the locals in the area. If it is only the same people who are going to the grocery store or wal-mart together who are at disneyland it isn't much different then going to the grocery store or wal-mart.
> 
> They simply don't want somebody from GA or FL coming to disneyland and possibly creating a new outbreak for CA.



So then are people who are allowed to visit Disneyland then not allowed to....leave the radius? ever?

Because that's the only way your logic works here.

People who live within the radius are still traveling to "outside the radius" - they don't exclusively exist in their town.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Krandor said:


> And most people would just ignore the quarantine and go on about their way like we have seen in FL. I think Hawaii is the only state that has been able to really enforce a quarantine but they are an island.


Alaska has had some fairly restrictive travel rules as well.


----------



## twinmom13

MrsBooch said:


> So then are people who are allowed to visit Disneyland then not allowed to....leave the radius? ever?


Once you visit, you are not allowed to leave Disneyland. It’s like the Hotel California.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> They better not raise the prices as usual next year. Seriously.


I bet they will "delay" the price increase and when things improve further we'll see two increase within 12 months.


----------



## Mike1082

I noticed today in my MDE that "Disney's Boardwalk hours" is listed right next to my park hours for DHS on that specific. Staying at Beach Club. I thought that was interesting as I have never seen that before. I was under the assumption there are no activities going on at the Boardwalk right now?


----------



## skeeter31

Mike1082 said:


> I noticed today in my MDE that "Disney's Boardwalk hours" is listed right next to my park hours for DHS on that specific. Staying at Beach Club. I thought that was interesting as I have never seen that before. I was under the assumption there are no activities going on at the Boardwalk right now?


They’ve always listed the Boardwalk hours on MDE. Nothing really new, and yes, most of the entertainment there is still closed (boardwalk games, street performers, piano bar, ESPN club).


----------



## pixieprincess925

Mike1082 said:


> I noticed today in my MDE that "Disney's Boardwalk hours" is listed right next to my park hours for DHS on that specific. Staying at Beach Club. I thought that was interesting as I have never seen that before. I was under the assumption there are no activities going on at the Boardwalk right now?


The only thing open until 10pm is the pizza window, AbracadaBar and the Beach Club marketplace. Everything else is closed by 9. I guess the hours for Boardwalk are really only good for telling you the last possible time you can find anything going on at the boardwalk.

I was there last weekend. Overall the boardwalk it's dead by 9 - except for those people that didn't get something to eat earlier and are hoping they'll find something open


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney extends closing time at Disney Springs to 11pm on Fridays and Saturdays

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...on-fridays-and-saturdays-through-end-of-2020/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311510839552139264


----------



## GXIncognto

Have been staying at the Boardwalk this week and the day before yesterday the surrey bike rental area was taped off, yesterday they were power washing it, and today I spotted a cooler filled with drinks behind the counter. So it seems like the surrey bikes rentals are returning imminently.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311510839552139264



For him to have done that - to be in that position and have to sign off on those decisions is one thing. To look people in the eyes afterwards, and face them - is something totally different. I'm not discounting the pain of losing those CM's - but this is great leadership. That is not something you see every day - ownership of decision and realization of its effect.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311510839552139264



How do we go about getting multiple Joshs instead of multiple Bobs?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

MrsBooch said:


> For him to have done that - to be in that position and have to sign off on those decisions is one thing. To look people in the eyes afterwards, and face them - is something totally different. I'm not discounting the pain of losing those CM's - but this is great leadership. That is not something you see every day - ownership of decision and realization of its effect.


this 100%. I consider myself to be a very moral person and I would for sure take the cowards way and not be able to face them. He is really a great thing for Disney, just impossible circumstances.


----------



## OKW Lover

Josh has always been a great leader.  One who cares about the CM's.  I'm sure it was a very difficult decision for him.  Even more importantly, he recognizes how much of an impact this will have on the CM community and that its up to him to set the tone for the organization.


----------



## rteetz

OKW Lover said:


> Josh has always been a great leader.  One who cares about the CM's.  I'm sure it was a very difficult decision for him.  Even more importantly, he recognizes how much of an impact this will have on the CM community and that its up to him to set the tone for the organization.


That’s one thing I’ve always seen from him. He cares or at least gives the appearance of care for CMs. What an incredibly tough spot to be in right now for him. I am sure it wasn’t his decision to do these layoffs but he had to announce it and then face it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311510839552139264



I appreciate the "let us vent" part - it wasn't just making an appearance ant telling to people to keep their chin up.  It was empathizing with people and knowing this sucks and saying it is ok to be upset


----------



## Mit88

I meannnn... are we really shocked by this? D’Amaro has proven time and time again that the CMs are of utmost importance to him. Its a situation that was unavoidable, if it were avoidable, and these layoffs were done just to be done, he probably would have stepped down from his position. I halfway expect him to make personal house calls to the remainder of CMs that he hasn’t spoken to.

There’s a reason, even in the darkest times for Disney that I know they’ll get out of this and give us the fans, and the communities the light at the end of the tunnel that we want to see, and most of that is because of the leadership that Josh has, and will continue to bring to the parks


----------



## Tigger's ally

GXIncognto said:


> Have been staying at the Boardwalk this week and the day before yesterday the surrey bike rental area was taped off, yesterday they were power washing it, and today I spotted a cooler filled with drinks behind the counter. So it seems like the surrey bikes rentals are returning imminently. View attachment 529220


That is a good sign.  I will be taking my 4 year old grandtinker on a ride around the lake in early Dec. weather permitting.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

twinmom13 said:


> Once you visit, you are not allowed to leave Disneyland. It’s like the Hotel California.


But you _can _check out any time you like.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

GXIncognto said:


> Have been staying at the Boardwalk this week and the day before yesterday the surrey bike rental area was taped off, yesterday they were power washing it, and today I spotted a cooler filled with drinks behind the counter. So it seems like the surrey bikes rentals are returning imminently. View attachment 529220



I did this with DD12 last trip. It was a lot of fun! I almost died but still a lot of fun. I halfway thought of getting out and pushing her or having her push me! Lol


----------



## Tigger's ally

mi*vida*loca said:


> I did this with DD12 last trip. It was a lot of fun! I almost died but still a lot of fun. I halfway thought of getting out and pushing her or having her push me! Lol


We would be taking the four person so hopefully my wife and daughter can help me peddle.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Tigger's ally said:


> We would be taking the four person so hopefully my wife and daughter can help me peddle.



She claims she was helping me but I’m not so sure !


----------



## MrsBooch

mi*vida*loca said:


> I did this with DD12 last trip. It was a lot of fun! I almost died but still a lot of fun. I halfway thought of getting out and pushing her or having her push me! Lol



I want to do it so badly but I think it's one of those things that seems like a lovely idea in theory and then in practice there's me huffing and puffing and my five year old, not actually contributing to any forward motion, yelling GO MOMMY. FASTER MOMMY - like the head Charioteer in Rome. and my husband checking golf scores on his phone. 

And then I just get out of the surrey bike at the Gurgling Suitcase while they're still on it and that's the last time they see me.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

MrsBooch said:


> I want to do it so badly but I think it's one of those things that seems like a lovely idea in theory and then in practice there's me huffing and puffing and my five year old, not actually contributing to any forward motion, yelling GO MOMMY. FASTER MOMMY - like the head Charioteer in Rome. and my husband checking golf scores on his phone.
> 
> And then I just get out of the surrey bike at the Gurgling Suitcase while they're still on it and that's the last time they see me.



It’s the uphill part man. And we did two trips around.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

MrsBooch said:


> I want to do it so badly but I think it's one of those things that seems like a lovely idea in theory and then in practice there's me huffing and puffing and my five year old, not actually contributing to any forward motion, yelling GO MOMMY. FASTER MOMMY - like the head Charioteer in Rome. and my husband checking golf scores on his phone.
> 
> And then I just get out of the surrey bike at the Gurgling Suitcase while they're still on it and that's the last time they see me.


lmfao i needed this.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> And then I just get out of the surrey bike at the Gurgling Suitcase while they're still on it and that's the last time they see me.



Oh, there's your problem.  You were riding from the boardwalk all the way over to OKW and the Gurgling Suitcase.  Heck yeah that would be tough...especially negotiating the busses and maniacs down the boulevard.


----------



## DonMa

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, plus this would be more teams so might be tough to do all at one location.  Maybe do the East at WDW and the West at Vegas or something


I don’t know...this was a limited amount of games with only a few games before the playoff tourney.  Getting the players to agree to a full season bubble?   That would be a big ask.  I think since baseball pulled off a regular season (albeit reduced) without a bubble and the NFL is attempting to do so would


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...newsoms-re-opening-guidelines-for-disneyland/


----------



## DonMa

hereforthechurros said:


> This basically limits it to local APs which makes me wonder how they’re going to make any real money.


Right...wonder if it would be at all cost effective to incur reopening expenses for such a limited clientele...


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

DonMa said:


> Right...wonder if it would be at all cost effective to incur reopening expenses for such a limited clientele...


I think they should reopen.  It will put cast members to work and be in a better position to more fully open after November 3.  Disney will make money.  DL has been a locals theme park for quite awhile.  When I lived in California the kids from school went every weekend.  The park was always quite busy with mainly locals.  The pent up demand will see them through the next few weeks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...newsoms-re-opening-guidelines-for-disneyland/


KTP is waaay late to that party. Literally the first part of her tip has already failed to materialize.

I was thinking about this last night and it was a bit reminiscent of the Minnie Vans are gone forever debacle (blogger/Disney journo got trolled). A couple very questionable things (guidance released at night, radius restriction) and only one source broadcasting the rumor. I’m thinking it probably shouldn’t have passed the sniff test when I saw it last night...


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> I think they should reopen.  It will put cast members to work and be in a better position to more fully open after November 3.  Disney will make money.  DL has been a locals theme park for quite awhile.  When I lived in California the kids from school went every weekend.  The park was always quite busy with mainly locals.  The pent up demand will see them through the next few weeks.


Idk what % of locals who visit are AP holders. My MIL lives near Santa Barbara, and I know she and her husband have been somewhat itching for things to do (lots of businesses have been closed). They're not AP holders but do go down to DLR for long weekends, and I wouldn't be the least surprised if they go (if they're within the radius of those allowed to visit).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311714685109121024


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311714685109121024


Unfortunately not completely unexpected, that is only a little over 2 weeks away.


----------



## CJK

I've realized that I've been incredibly naive this entire year. When WDW first closed, I figured things would be back to normal by the fall. After realizing that wasn't true, I couldn't wait for things to be back to normal by next year. With all of these layoffs, clearly things will undeniably be different moving forward. Everything we knew as true back in January, may not return. My heart is breaking for the countless people affected. My social media feeds are full of sad stories of CM's losing their jobs and benefits.  Sending lots of positive energy and love to all.


----------



## andyman8

CA reopening guidance has gone from coming "soon" to coming "this week."

And, it just dawned on me that it's Thursday, so...


----------



## mattpeto

CJK said:


> I've realized that I've been incredibly naive this entire year. When WDW first closed, I figured things would be back to normal by the fall. After realizing that wasn't true, I couldn't wait for things to be back to normal by next year. With all of these layoffs, clearly things will undeniably be different moving forward. Everything we knew as true back in January, may not return. My heart is breaking for the countless people affected. My social media feeds are full of sad stories of CM's losing their jobs and benefits.  Sending lots of positive energy and love to all.



Yep.  It's going to a long time to rebuild it all, but it will come back.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> CA reopening guidance has gone from coming "soon" to coming "this week."
> 
> And, it just dawned on me that it's Thursday, so...



yeah, here is the story (OC Register reporting it)



https://t.co/1jb8842FJG?amp=1


----------



## anthony2k7

Place that cant be named says all the NBA experience CMs were part of the layoff. Do we think that means its gone for good?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Place that cant be named says all the NBA experience CMs were part of the layoff. Do we think that means its gone for good?


It isn't coming back anytime soon at least.


----------



## Mit88

Demolish the building and start over. Or make a giant park so people can come and bring grills in and make hot dogs.


----------



## JaxDad

Maybe build an attraction with an array of virtual reality games, fantasy adventure games and classic arcade games...


----------



## anthony2k7

JaxDad said:


> Maybe build an attraction with an array of virtual reality games, fantasy adventure games and classic arcade games...


What, like on several levels? Maybe with some classic disney references thrown in as well?


That sounds awesome!


----------



## Mit88

JaxDad said:


> Maybe build an attraction with an array of virtual reality games, fantasy adventure games and classic arcade games...



You could even put one in Chicago


----------



## dduncan6er

JaxDad said:


> Maybe build an attraction with an array of virtual reality games, fantasy adventure games and classic arcade games...


What would you ever name such a thing?


----------



## Mit88

dduncan6er said:


> What would you ever name such a thing?



Dave and Busters


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> You could even put one in Chicago



That was fun. We went a few times.


----------



## anthony2k7

dduncan6er said:


> What would you ever name such a thing?


How about "Disneys Adventurers Club"... no wait.....


----------



## JaxDad

dduncan6er said:


> What would you ever name such a thing?


Disney Peregrination???


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> That was fun. We went a few times.



I think they put one in Baltimore too, or they were planning to. It was smart to branch out into different cities, disappointed it just didnt work


----------



## JaxDad

anthony2k7 said:


> How about "Disneys Adventurers Club"... no wait.....


Loved that place!


----------



## Mit88

Gotta think nostalgia will help bring the Adventurers Club back at one of the hotels at some point in the future. Retheme the Boardwalk to a Pleasure Island. I may be in the extreme minority, and I love both resorts (never stayed at Swan and/or Dolphin) but that boardwalk area could use some serious retooling.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> I think they put one in Baltimore too, or they were planning to. It was smart to branch out into different cities, disappointed it just didnt work


Only planned, likewise torronto and DLR according to wikipedia


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> How about "Disneys Adventurers Club"... no wait.....



Ugh, don't get my hopes up / brain thinking it is possibility, that woudl be really cool (though my guess is "investing in things that rely on Acting hevy roles for lots of CMs" is probably not high on their list)


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

dduncan6er said:


> What would you ever name such a thing?


DISNEY QUEST


----------



## Brianstl

dduncan6er said:


> What would you ever name such a thing?


Time Out


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> Gotta think nostalgia will help bring the Adventurers Club back at one of the hotels at some point in the future. Retheme the Boardwalk to a Pleasure Island. I may be in the extreme minority, and I love both resorts (never stayed at Swan and/or Dolphin) but that boardwalk area could use some serious retooling.


Around crescent lake is our favorite area to stay (even tho the Poly is our favorite resort for theming/bars/restaurants). We love BWI, BC/YC. Also never stayed at the Swolphin. 
But yes, the boardwalk itself could use some help. I'd love to try the FF, and our breakfast at Trattoria was good, but otherwise the restaurants on the Boardwalk side aren't great. They need more quick service options than a few premade sandwiches and the pizza window (and I'm actually in the minority that doesn't hate the pizza. I tend to feel like even "bad" pizzas are pretty good (unless you've eaten pizza in Omaha or Buffalo - both those cities have some masters at thoroughly screwing up pizza). We stayed at the Boardwalk most recently in March, and the pizza window had an hour long wait. Lots of people trying to find late night food and drinks. We actually had a good time at Abracadabar, but there was only one other person in the bar - is it usually pretty empty?
Also, in all our stays, we've seen a lot of people renting surrey bikes, the magicians/entertainers can build a decent crowd, and it's usually looked like there are a lot of people in Jelly Rolls when the piano players are actually playing. I've only ever peeked inside the dance hall, but I've never seen more than a couple people inside. Never seen a line to get in. I honestly can't say I've ever seen other guests actually enter.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tigger's ally

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I tend to feel like even "bad" pizzas are pretty good (unless you've eaten pizza in Omaha or Buffalo - both those cities have some masters at thoroughly screwing up pizza).


You have to include St. Louis in that bad pizza group.  Who puts Provel on Pizza?  Imo's!  Yuck.


----------



## Brianstl

Tigger's ally said:


> You have to include St. Louis in that bad pizza group.  Who puts Provel on Pizza?  Imo's!  Yuck.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Brianstl said:


> View attachment 529319


I knew you would like that.   But that isn't pizza man!


----------



## disland7

So true. I moved to STL as a kid and everyone raves about Imo’s. My whole family thought it tasted like cardboard. We never did acquire a liking for it. It sure has a fan base in STL though.


----------



## Lilias

Imo's is fine   As a St. Louis child, I used to get provel cheese by the tub and just...eat it.  STRAIGHT.


----------



## Joe in VA

https://thenevadaindependent.com/article/a-vision-to-accelerate-the-las-vegas-comeback
Interesting plan from the CEO of Wynn that sounds very close to implementation (if allowed by Gov). Would allow for return to conventions and densely populated indoor concerts prior to vaccine. Short story is they've worked to design an in house rapid test that will show your result on an app and allow you to enter concerts/conventions/crowded spaces. Very well thought out:

Imagine the following: Lionel Richie is playing at the Encore Theater at 7 p.m. Between 12 p.m. and 4 p.m. that day, you and your friends each provide a saliva sample at our on-property testing centers. The barcodes are scanned and you download the free UMC app and go about your day. All the information is hosted by UMC and the data is private. When the test results come back at 6 p.m., a negative test triggers a green light on the app and you can attend the show. And because the same process will apply, you can also head into a securely populated convention the following morning.


----------



## Just654

Joe in VA said:


> Imagine the following: Lionel Richie is playing at the Encore Theater at 7 p.m. Between 12 p.m. and 4 p.m. that day, you and your friends each provide a saliva sample at our on-property testing centers. The barcodes are scanned and you download the free UMC app and go about your day. All the information is hosted by UMC and the data is private. When the test results come back at 6 p.m., a negative test triggers a green light on the app and you can attend the show. And because the same process will apply, you can also head into a securely populated convention the following morning.



The only problem and this is being devil’s advocate. Is let’s say you take the test at 12pm. You go about your day and come in contact with a positive person. Get it from that person. You are then given the green light for a 7pm show and spread. For this to work they need a truly rapid test that works.


----------



## Joe in VA

They address that also:

If, by chance, someone is infected after they take the test, science tells us that it takes approximately 48 hours for that person to become communicable. We are not planning on creating a full “Wynn bubble” by testing everyone in every environment, but instead requiring a test for employees to work or guests to attend a show, convention, nightclub or other crowded space that exceeds the “mass gathering” state-mandated limits. Clearly, we will need approval from the state to execute this plan, but having worked closely with leading medical experts around the country, I believe that this approach can accelerate Nevada’s recovery, and not just for the Las Vegas Strip, but also to reopen our schools. 

Nothing in life is 100 percent safe but establishing these safe zones by testing thousands of people per day with the PCR test, dramatically mitigates the danger of community spread and, with empirical evidence and careful execution, will work. The probability of a contagious COVID carrier entering a “safe zone” is less than one-tenth of 1 percent.


----------



## Just654

Joe in VA said:


> They address that also:
> 
> If, by chance, someone is infected after they take the test, science tells us that it takes approximately 48 hours for that person to become communicable. We are not planning on creating a full “Wynn bubble” by testing everyone in every environment, but instead requiring a test for employees to work or guests to attend a show, convention, nightclub or other crowded space that exceeds the “mass gathering” state-mandated limits. Clearly, we will need approval from the state to execute this plan, but having worked closely with leading medical experts around the country, I believe that this approach can accelerate Nevada’s recovery, and not just for the Las Vegas Strip, but also to reopen our schools.
> 
> Nothing in life is 100 percent safe but establishing these safe zones by testing thousands of people per day with the PCR test, dramatically mitigates the danger of community spread and, with empirical evidence and careful execution, will work. The probability of a contagious COVID carrier entering a “safe zone” is less than one-tenth of 1 percent.



You got me, might help if I read the article. I thought the last paragraph was your thought


----------



## mamapenguin

Mit88 said:


> Gotta think nostalgia will help bring the Adventurers Club back at one of the hotels at some point in the future. Retheme the Boardwalk to a Pleasure Island. I may be in the extreme minority, and I love both resorts (never stayed at Swan and/or Dolphin) but that boardwalk area could use some serious retooling.


I miss Pleasure island! I loved Mannequins ( not sure if that’s how you spell it), and seeing Captain Morgan wondering around as well as the massive blocks of ice for shots. That was a different world....


----------



## JaxDad

mamapenguin said:


> I miss Pleasure island! I loved Mannequins ( not sure if that’s how you spell it), and seeing Captain Morgan wondering around as well as the massive blocks of ice for shots. That was a different world....


Same here! I used to live in Tallahassee, and I was dating a girl in Orlando. We went to Pleasure Island a LOT (not just euphemistically). It was nice having the variety of clubs all in one place and New Year’s Eve every night!


----------



## Tigger's ally

mamapenguin said:


> I miss Pleasure island! I loved Mannequins ( not sure if that’s how you spell it), and seeing Captain Morgan wondering around as well as the massive blocks of ice for shots. That was a different world....


Cheryl Crow put on a heck of a show there one night long ago.  We people in the front rows really got a show.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311813787264135169
Not so fast!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311813787264135169
> Not so fast!



Now he’s never going to let them open lol. Don’t be greedy, Disney


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311813787264135169
> Not so fast!


And the plot thickens.......

My guess is from what they are hearing the guidelines would be, it wouldn't be financially feasible to open the parks under those guidelines. 

My guess anyways


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311813787264135169
> Not so fast!


This is like a bad soap opera at this point...


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Now he’s never going to let them open lol. Don’t be greedy, Disney





Spridell said:


> And the plot thickens.......
> 
> My guess is from what they are hearing the guidelines would be, it wouldn't be financially feasible to open the parks under those guidelines.
> 
> My guess anyways





andyman8 said:


> This is like a bad soap opera at this point...


I think they want a seat at the table. They want input. I do think the must be in range of said park is the biggest deterrent.


----------



## MrsBooch

Thought it worth noting that for thanksgiving week Touringplans changed their crowd level predictions - it was at 1’s 2’s 3 max and now i see 4-8 (8 at Epcot on the 29th) mostly 4’s


----------



## Disney Bobby

I can't believe they aren't keeping the parks in the loop.  Florida handled this FAR better than Cali.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I think they want a seat at the table. They want input. I do think the must be in range of said park is the biggest deterrent.


I agree that's likely the sticking point here. I guess the question becomes what does DL/USH "give up" to get the requirement dropped? Do they negotiate an even lower initial capacity cap? Is dropping that requirement something the Governor is even willing to consider? Again, I'm by no means an expert on DLR but I'm not sure we're going to get the DLR "news" we hoped for tomorrow.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I agree that's likely the sticking point here. I guess the question becomes what does DL/USH "give up" to get the requirement dropped? Do they negotiate an even lower initial capacity cap? Is dropping that requirement something the Governor is even willing to consider? Again, I'm by no means an expert on DLR but I'm not sure we're going to get the DLR "news" we hoped for tomorrow.


And that’s only if they can get this rumored “open in yellow tier” situation figured out. (Hitting “yellow“ is basically impossible in any county with a decent size population unless the pandemic is over.)


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> And that’s only if they can get this rumored “open in yellow tier” situation figured out. (Hitting “yellow“ is basically impossible in any county with a decent size population unless the pandemic is over.)


I was actually just about to post that. For those wondering, see below:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311802114096521216
I've been pretty fair-minded about both sides (it does take two to tango), but it looks like both sides are heading towards some sort of outside arbitration getting involved.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Tiers aside- The only way I think they make the radius situation financially viable is to suspend APs. They need ticket sales to make enough money (especially without hotels operating). Either tell people they will reactivate APs when the radius is lifted or they can select a refund, or straight up refund all and reset the entire AP program in CA.... In FL there was little demand from non-AP holders. But if they turn the entire local populace into non-AP holders (a bored as all get out populace no less) in this highly populated area of CA... and maybe run a local special on tickets for this time period to reflect loss of some stuff in the parks, I really wonder if people would show?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311826306351464449


----------



## wdwlver

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311826306351464449


Wow


----------



## Spridell

I mean.....

@andyman8 is right. This is like a bad soap opera now. 

What's the next twist and turn....


----------



## rteetz

Disney playing hard ball.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311826306351464449



I don't know that they can engage in arbitration if he remained on the council? maybe? 

I wouldn't be surprised to see some legal action coming out of this....


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> I think they want a seat at the table. They want input. I do think the must be in range of said park is the biggest deterrent.


Idk why I keep forgetting that DH and I have Uni Hollywood APs. I wonder what they'd do w ppl like us who definitely live outside whatever the radius is? Reimburse? I'd rather have ours extended until we can go.


----------



## Mit88

I wonder what the restrictions are that they have a problem with. Gotta assume its the radius...right? Everything else seems standard. Unless there’s another guideline in there that hasn’t been noted? Or is it that they couldnt open until “yellow” and that’s probably at least 4-6 weeks away?


----------



## midnight star

Mit88 said:


> I wonder what the restrictions are that they have a problem with. Gotta assume its the radius...right? Everything else seems standard. Unless there’s another guideline in there that hasn’t been noted? Or is it that they couldnt open until “yellow” and that’s probably at least 4-6 weeks away?


Yellow is the last tier when there’s basically no cases. There are a few counties in CA who are in yellow, but they are rural.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Mit88 said:


> I wonder what the restrictions are that they have a problem with. Gotta assume its the radius...right? Everything else seems standard. Unless there’s another guideline in there that hasn’t been noted? Or is it that they couldnt open until “yellow” and that’s probably at least 4-6 weeks away?



Like PP said, the yellow is probably the red flag (and will bring the lawsuit) b/c that could be months away, although I'm sure the radius is also not wanted (they'd probably agree to CA residents only, but having to figure out mileage and enforce that, and possibily get fined or shut down for it...yeah, that was also probably a red flag)...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I wonder what the restrictions are that they have a problem with. Gotta assume its the radius...right? Everything else seems standard. Unless there’s another guideline in there that hasn’t been noted? Or is it that they couldnt open until “yellow” and that’s probably at least 4-6 weeks away?


Yellow: ain’t happening. <1 new case per 100k people in 7 day rolling average is that threshold (and you have to meet it for two weeks straight before being granted yellow). To get a feel for how remote that possibility is check out the 7 day rolling average cases per 100k by state posted by WaPo here.  (First set of charts, it’s what I use to watch for the NY quarantine list changes.) Even NY/NJ/CT are 5/7/5.

Radius: $$$$$$ how do you need to make  off the, mostly discounted, AP food & merch purchases to operate a theme park (in CA no less)? This while refunding all the normal ticket holders and APs who aren’t within the radius?... imho you don’t.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Yellow: ain’t happening. <1 new case per 100k people in 7 day rolling average is that threshold (and you have to meet it for two weeks straight before being granted yellow). To get a feel for how remote that possibility is check out the 7 day rolling average cases per 100k by state posted by WaPo here.  (First set of charts, it’s what I use to watch for the NY quarantine list changes.) Even NY/NJ/CT are 5/7/5.
> 
> Radius: $$$$$$ how do you need to make  off the, mostly discounted, AP food & merch purchases to operate a theme park (in CA no less)? This while refunding all the normal ticket holders and APs who aren’t within the radius?... imho you don’t.



Preach lol.

Enough is enough. There’s literally a blueprint of how well Disney is doing with parks operations in FLORIDA. The state that has become, an unfair amount at times imo, the sole butt of the “joke” when it comes to how protocols have been treated for covid. If Disney can go almost 3 months without an outbreak, reported or not, in Florida, then how can you have an argument that they can’t do the same or even better in a stricter state like California?


----------



## Dentam

Mit88 said:


> Preach lol.
> 
> Enough is enough. There’s literally a blueprint of how well Disney is doing with parks operations in FLORIDA. The state that has become, an unfair amount at times imo, the sole butt of the “joke” when it comes to how protocols have been treated for covid. If Disney can go almost 3 months without an outbreak, reported or not, in Florida, then how can you have an argument that they can’t do the same or even better in a stricter state like California?



I agree that Disney has done a very good job overall in FL.  However, the governor's decision (to play devil's advocate) would apply to all theme parks in the state wouldn't it?  None of them have shown that they can do as good of a job as Disney at this point.  Maybe that is part of the concern?  Would be nice if he would at least allow DL to open though since Disney has proven they know how to do it safely.


----------



## midnight star

Dentam said:


> I agree that Disney has done a very good job overall in FL.  However, the governor's decision (to play devil's advocate) would apply to all theme parks in the state wouldn't it?  None of them have shown that they can do as good of a job as Disney at this point.  Maybe that is part of the concern?  Would be nice if he would at least allow DL to open though since Disney has proven they know how to do it safely.


I understand what you mean. However giving preferential treatment to one theme park would NOT go over well.


----------



## yulilin3

Dentam said:


> I agree that Disney has done a very good job overall in FL.  However, the governor's decision (to play devil's advocate) would apply to all theme parks in the state wouldn't it?  None of them have shown that they can do as good of a job as Disney at this point.  Maybe that is part of the concern?  Would be nice if he would at least allow DL to open though since Disney has proven they know how to do it safely.


And Universal and Sea World.  It's pretty easy to look at what others have done and implement it in all theme parks in some measure.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> Preach lol.
> 
> Enough is enough. There’s literally a blueprint of how well Disney is doing with parks operations in FLORIDA. The state that has become, an unfair amount at times imo, the sole butt of the “joke” when it comes to how protocols have been treated for covid. If Disney can go almost 3 months without an outbreak, reported or not, in Florida, then how can you have an argument that they can’t do the same or even better in a stricter state like California?


It’s political.  Enough said.  Sorry


----------



## Disney Bobby

At this point, the "all we have to fear is fear itself" quote holds as true as it ever hasn't since it was first spoken.  We know what to do and how to do it.  The just lock things down now is irrational unless we have more large outbreaks, and then it shouldn't be something on a national scale.


----------



## anthony2k7

Disney Bobby said:


> Probably true, but people want everything to follow the science.  Well then, we need to follow the science, not just when it leads to the conclusion you want.  Same thing happened with schools.  The doctors and the scientists said it was ok to open schools with precautions.  The same folks that were screaming about "science" suddenly turned when the science didn't agree with their agenda, and many schools are still closed.
> 
> The proven science with WDWs methodology of reopening should prevail, and DL should reopen immediately with those safeguards.  It's not fair to all the people that are getting laid off and could get laid off to have their futures jeopardized because politicians "feel" it's a good idea to stay closed.  Should have been in court already.
> 
> And just because someone high profile on the east coast gets it,  doesn't mean squat for DL 2500 miles away.  I understood the emotional reactions when this began, since it was a new virus and a lot of not know.  But we are past that point now.


Again, that's subject to opinion.

Wdw may still have just been lucky with the amount of cases through the gates. Add more cases through the gates, the risk goes up, especially in restaurants and maskless chill out areas.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> I agree that Disney has done a very good job overall in FL.  However, the governor's decision (to play devil's advocate) would apply to all theme parks in the state wouldn't it?  None of them have shown that they can do as good of a job as Disney at this point.  Maybe that is part of the concern?  Would be nice if he would at least allow DL to open though since Disney has proven they know how to do it safely.





yulilin3 said:


> And Universal and Sea World.  It's pretty easy to look at what others have done and implement it in all theme parks in some measure.



Yeah I was going to say about Universal and Sea World, and honestly have any parks been indicated to be the source of an outbreak? (Busch Gardens, Hershey Park, etc?).  

Seems like any major park (and I am sure some smaller ones too) are doing ok and enforcing whatever guidelines they have set better than a lot of other places

Not saying ever park in CA would be great but I would think Sea World, Knottsberry, etc would do fine as well


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah I was going to say about Universal and Sea World, and honestly have any parks been indicated to be the source of an outbreak? (Busch Gardens, Hershey Park, etc?).
> 
> Seems like any major park (and I am sure some smaller ones too) are doing ok and enforcing whatever guidelines they have set better than a lot of other places
> 
> Not saying ever park in CA would be great but I would think Sea World, Knottsberry, etc would do fine as well



I was just basing what I said on reports I've read here of poor mask compliance at Universal and Sea World at times and higher capacity/less distancing at Universal in particular.  I've also read that Busch Gardens wasn't doing a good job, at least at first, and I know some vloggers reported that as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> I was just basing what I said on reports I've read here of poor mask compliance at Universal and Sea World at times and higher capacity/less distancing at Universal in particular.  I've also read that Busch Gardens wasn't doing a good job, at least at first, and I know some vloggers reported that as well.



Hard to know what to truly believe as ever report is just a snapshot of a moment.  I've also seen people report Universal was better with complained than Disney (specifically on how their TMs more forcefully enforce it) - just as an example.


Guess my point was that it isn't just Disney showing the theme parks can open safely, others have opened and maybe with slightly different protocols but I don't recall any major breakout connected to any


----------



## Dentam

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hard to know what to truly believe as ever report is just a snapshot of a moment.  I've also seen people report Universal was better with complained than Disney (specifically on how their TMs more forcefully enforce it) - just as an example.
> 
> 
> Guess my point was that it isn't just Disney showing the theme parks can open safely, others have opened and maybe with slightly different protocols but I don't recall any major breakout connected to any



Yeah, no major outbreaks but tracing is kind of nonexistent it seems.  Outbreaks are easier to pinpoint in places like colleges where the people affected aren't coming and going from that location to others around the state or country.  Also, bars are open again in some states, including FL, and restaurants also at full capacity.  Just because they aren't tracing cases to those, for example, doesn't mean that other governors will (or should) follow suit with opening those up.  I'm glad to see Disney hasn't done that even though they could in FL.

Just trying to look at this from a governor's point of view. 

Also, what about the Downtown Disney area at DL?  Hasn't that been open for awhile now?


----------



## Justrose

MrsBooch said:


> Thought it worth noting that for thanksgiving week Touringplans changed their crowd level predictions - it was at 1’s 2’s 3 max and now i see 4-8 (8 at Epcot on the 29th) mostly 4’s



I am going the week before, and also got an email from TP about crowd increases.  My Epcot day went from a 2 to a 7.


----------



## MrsBooch

Justrose said:


> I am going the week before, and also got an email from TP about crowd increases.  My Epcot day went from a 2 to a 7.



I am of two minds with this increase.

Mind one - good indication of consumer sentiment to move forward with restrictions in place regarding recreational activities/unnecessary spending (always a good sign)
Mind two - I kind of wanted empty parks in a very selfish way wahhhh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dentam said:


> Yeah, no major outbreaks but tracing is kind of nonexistent it seems.  Outbreaks are easier to pinpoint in places like colleges where the people affected aren't coming and going from that location to others around the state or country.  Also, bars are open again in some states, including FL, and restaurants also at full capacity.  Just because they aren't tracing cases to those, for example, doesn't mean that other governors will (or should) follow suit with opening those up.  I'm glad to see Disney hasn't done that even though they could in FL.
> 
> Just trying to look at this from a governor's point of view.
> 
> Also, what about the Downtown Disney area at DL?  Hasn't that been open for awhile now?



oh for sure - it is hard to prove a negative ... and just because nothing traced back to Disney doesn't mean there hasn't been infections there 

But other other touristy things have been allowed to open in CA, just not sure what else the themeparks can do to show they are able to open as safe as those other things


----------



## yulilin3

more quick services opening at MK

Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart

Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Justrose said:


> I am going the week before, and also got an email from TP about crowd increases.  My Epcot day went from a 2 to a 7.


My week in December went up on the weekends (of course) and slightly up during the week. 
My week in March, 14-17, went down to mostly 1s...


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> more quick services opening at MK
> 
> Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart
> 
> Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad


yas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BorderTenny

yulilin3 said:


> more quick services opening at MK
> 
> Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart
> 
> Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad


Based on this board, I think they might need some sort of Virtual Queue for the spring roll cart.


----------



## yulilin3

And beach club marketplace reopening today


----------



## mattpeto

Minnie van service retired...


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> more quick services opening at MK
> 
> Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart
> 
> Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad



i just did a little dance.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> Minnie van service retired...


NO!


----------



## MrsBooch

LSUmiss said:


> NO!



I'm going to reserve my reaction for an official notice on this....i question the source.


----------



## Just654

MrsBooch said:


> I'm going to reserve my reaction for an official notice on this....i question the source.



A quick google search only brings up the July rumor. I do not see anything new.


----------



## rteetz

Just654 said:


> A quick google search only brings up the July rumor. I do not see anything new.


All the CMs were laid off. Doesn’t mean it can’t come back at some point but it’s not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## rockpiece

LSUmiss said:


> NO!



Just take a regular uber or lyft, its not ridiculously overpriced and the same thing.  That is what we use when not using either the monorail or skyliner.


----------



## Just654

rteetz said:


> All the CMs were laid off. Doesn’t mean it can’t come back at some point but it’s not going to be anytime soon.



I think that way with almost everything that is not available right now. I think most things will come back.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Yes regular ubers are so cheap. Never paid more than $8 for one last trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> All the CMs were laid off. Doesn’t mean it can’t come back at some point but it’s not going to be anytime soon.


Sad but makes sense. There is no way Disney’s health officials were going to clear that knowing what we know.


----------



## Farro

Just to try and inject a little positivity on this fine Friday morning... 

It's always darkest before the dawn? It's hard to look ahead when you are stuck in it, I know...

My hospital system, losing millions and millions due to closing elective procedures, had to make a budget for the new fiscal year that had to help them try and start at the break even. This meant cutting jobs, furloughs, pay-cuts throughout, we had to use up our vacation time, it was pretty brutal.

But, things picked up over the summer more than they expected and pay-cuts will be over in October (thank god), some furloughed (not all unfortunately) are being brought back and if things go well, we may even get a raise early next year.

So yes, it's very bad at Disney now, no they won't bring back everyone - but if things start to get better over the next months, I think some of what we lost will come back.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> All the CMs were laid off. Doesn’t mean it can’t come back at some point but it’s not going to be anytime soon.



Apparently the "rumor" indicates the fleet was leased and will be returning to Chevrolet as well.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Apparently the "rumor" indicates the fleet was leased and will be returning to Chevrolet as well.


That’s how a car lease works. You have to return them. No sense in leasing new vehicles that will just sit right now either.


----------



## MrsBooch

But guys - regular ubers aren't polka dotted. 
I'm not being facetious and I know how obtuse this sounds but I genuinely love to pay extra for minnie vans because they are so silly and fun, and I can take a regular uber any old time. Also because the CM's were always so lovely. The last time we use a Minnie Van - we went from the Poly to Hoop Dee Doo - they got us much closer than we would have gotten otherwise and also - it was during Christmas time - we were really early for our reservation so the CM took us for a quick ride through to see all of the awesome Christmas decorations at the campsites - it was amazing!!


----------



## Jen0107c

mattpeto said:


> Minnie van service retired...


So sad to hear this!  I used them many times on my trips since they launched. I was hoping they would eventually bring them back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rockpiece said:


> Just take a regular uber or lyft, its not ridiculously overpriced and the same thing.  That is what we use when not using either the monorail or skyliner.



Minnie Vans are a better option for families with car seat age kids especially if you’ve got 2 of them. IMO at least.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> But guys - regular ubers aren't polka dotted.
> I'm not being facetious and I know how obtuse this sounds but I genuinely love to pay extra for minnie vans because they are so silly and fun, and I can take a regular uber any old time. Also because the CM's were always so lovely. The last time we use a Minnie Van - we went from the Poly to Hoop Dee Doo - they got us much closer than we would have gotten otherwise and also - it was during Christmas time - we were really early for our reservation so the CM took us for a quick ride through to see all of the awesome Christmas decorations at the campsites - it was amazing!!


Oh I agree. I think many feel more safe with them too. I’ve gotten them a few times more for the fun side of it. The CMs have always been amazing too.


----------



## mattpeto

Just654 said:


> I think that way with almost everything that is not available right now. I think most things will come back.



It's definitely possible to return, but I don't think it will. 

This feels like the "shipping magicbands to your home" notion.  Just pick them up when you get there at the resort.  Just rely on the buses, monorails and the boats.  

Or pay an for Uber or Lyft.



rteetz said:


> That’s how a car lease works. You have to return them. No sense in leasing new vehicles that will just sit right now either.



Yep.  It just indicates that this program has some additional finality to it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> But guys - regular ubers aren't polka dotted.
> I'm not being facetious and I know how obtuse this sounds but I genuinely love to pay extra for minnie vans because they are so silly and fun, and I can take a regular uber any old time. Also because the CM's were always so lovely. The last time we use a Minnie Van - we went from the Poly to Hoop Dee Doo - they got us much closer than we would have gotten otherwise and also - it was during Christmas time - we were really early for our reservation so the CM took us for a quick ride through to see all of the awesome Christmas decorations at the campsites - it was amazing!!



also, if you have kids that require car seats I think the Minnie Vans were much more prepared for that (especially if more than one kid) vs Uber/Lyft (I know they can do it to some extent, but I wouldn't want to chance it )

There is definitely some benefits to Minnie Vans vs Uber/Lyft, and that value depends on the guests.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> It's definitely possible to return, but I don't think it will.
> 
> This feels like the "shipping magicbands to your home" notion.  Just pick them up when you get there at the resort.  Just rely on the buses, monorails and the boats.
> 
> Or pay an for Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Yep.  It just indicates that this program has some additional finality to it.



or at the very lest will need more lead time for when they come back.  If it is something Disney thinks they can make good $ off of, they will bring it back more likely than not ... but probably will take longer than other things


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> Just take a regular uber or lyft, its not ridiculously overpriced and the same thing.  That is what we use when not using either the monorail or skyliner.


“One minute driver! Gotta throw Grandma’s ECV into your trunk!”

“Where are the 2 car seats? These aren’t gonna fit my kids! Are those crumbs in the seats?!”

“Why can’t you drive straight to MK?!”

And don’t forget the service level of CM v random person who might or might not drive like a maniac

There were differences and a lot of people, myself included even though I’m an able bodied solo traveler, were willing to pay for those differences. I absolutely get why the program is closed, obviously I hope it comes back and I know there’s a chance anything fully laid off is scrapped, but it was definitely not “the same thing” to the people who utilized the service more than once.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Apparently the "rumor" indicates the fleet was leased and will be returning to Chevrolet as well.


Yes it was. And they kept all vehicles like two years newer or less so by the time they can safely bring MV program back the whole fleet would probably be due for rotation anyway.


----------



## leahgoogle

rteetz said:


> Oh I agree. I think many feel more safe with them too. I’ve gotten them a few times more for the fun side of it. The CMs have always been amazing too.



I agree. I always felt more safe knowing it was a Disney Cast Member was driving. Not sure if that has any merit, but it is how I felt. The Minnie Vans were always very clean too. We used regular Lyft at Disney once and their van was not the cleanest.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> But guys - regular ubers aren't polka dotted.
> I'm not being facetious and I know how obtuse this sounds but I genuinely love to pay extra for minnie vans because they are so silly and fun, and I can take a regular uber any old time. Also because the CM's were always so lovely. The last time we use a Minnie Van - we went from the Poly to Hoop Dee Doo - they got us much closer than we would have gotten otherwise and also - it was during Christmas time - we were really early for our reservation so the CM took us for a quick ride through to see all of the awesome Christmas decorations at the campsites - it was amazing!!


I will miss the kids on the bus seeing them go by. Their reactions were always so cute!


----------



## gottalovepluto

As sad as I am this makes a lot of financial sense. The sooner GM can sell those vehicles the more they’ll get for them and maybe the less financial hit Disney will take on it.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Just to try and inject a little positivity on this fine Friday morning...
> 
> It's always darkest before the dawn? It's hard to look ahead when you are stuck in it, I know...
> 
> My hospital system, losing millions and millions due to closing elective procedures, had to make a budget for the new fiscal year that had to help them try and start at the break even. This meant cutting jobs, furloughs, pay-cuts throughout, we had to use up our vacation time, it was pretty brutal.
> 
> But, things picked up over the summer more than they expected and pay-cuts will be over in October (thank god), some furloughed (not all unfortunately) are being brought back and if things go well, we may even get a raise early next year.
> 
> So yes, it's very bad at Disney now, no they won't bring back everyone - but if things start to get better over the next months, I think some of what we lost will come back.




Happy Birthday! (I think I remember you saying today was your birthday)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I am hopeful Minnie Vans (or a similar service) comes back, a direct revenue generating activity that takes stress off their transportation system shouldn’t be a hard thing to justify when resort numbers eventually return.

Its not like the entertainment losses we’ve seen recently.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Happy Birthday! (I think I remember you saying today was your birthday)



Thanks! Quite a day already!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Thanks! Quite a day already!



Happy birthday!!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am hopeful Minnie Vans (or a similar service) comes back, a direct revenue generating activity that takes stress off their transportation system shouldn’t be a hard thing to justify when resort numbers eventually return.
> 
> Its not like the entertainment losses we’ve seen recently.



I think this is a cut that makes the most sense. I just don't think the demand is there for them at the moment.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I think this is a cut that makes the most sense. I just don't think the demand is there for them at the moment.



I’d guess that nearly all their traffic if not the vast majority is onsite guests. With the numbers of onsite guests heavily decreased and also if people are driving in vs flying in greater numbers it makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Thanks! Quite a day already!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> View attachment 529436



I love it!   Thank you!


----------



## Farro

I like to see individual cities/local government step up when they can. Our Mayor did too. It may not make a huge difference, but it's something.

https://allears.net/2020/10/01/news...rry-demings-comments-on-disney-world-layoffs/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312025042537140230


My iphone 6S battery is never going to survive a full day in disney world with all this mobile everything. It's been nice not to have to carry a battery thing with me but I really don't see how I'll get around it right now.


----------



## TikiLagoon

Goodbye hoopdeedoo


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My refund came!!!!! 

And as an added bonus, I’m pretty sure it’s the correct amount.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> My refund came!!!!!
> 
> And as an added bonus, I’m pretty sure it’s the correct amount.



It's an October miracle!


----------



## RamblingMad

Mit88 said:


> Preach lol.
> 
> Enough is enough. There’s literally a blueprint of how well Disney is doing with parks operations in FLORIDA. The state that has become, an unfair amount at times imo, the sole butt of the “joke” when it comes to how protocols have been treated for covid. If Disney can go almost 3 months without an outbreak, reported or not, in Florida, then how can you have an argument that they can’t do the same or even better in a stricter state like California?



I think, FL shows that Disney can open with limited crowds, so CA should allow Disney to reopen given the COVID situation looks better there.

However, Anaheim is a different environment. And more locals go to DL, so these differences need to be taken into consideration.

The FL model can’t be used without some tweaks given that the parks are more compressed in CA than FL to.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

TikiLagoon said:


> Goodbye hoopdeedoo



Confirmed?


----------



## MrsBooch

TikiLagoon said:


> Goodbye hoopdeedoo



you can't do a drive by like that - 

more info pls.


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> My refund came!!!!!
> 
> And as an added bonus, I’m pretty sure it’s the correct amount.


If you don’t mind my asking how did you originally pay?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

MrsBooch said:


> you can't do a drive by like that -
> 
> more info pls.



I googled and nothing came up. I’ve been once with DD and loved it. I would love to take my son in March if it’s open.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> If you don’t mind my asking how did you originally pay?



Credit card, APs purchased direct from Disney. Refund back to the same card.


----------



## MrsBooch

mi*vida*loca said:


> I googled and nothing came up. I’ve been once with DD and loved it. I would love to take my son in March if it’s open.



I did the same thing - 

We do it every trip - it's DH's fave thing to do aside from pretending not to hear me when I say "oh i haven't seen that Loungefly before"....


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> Confirmed?


This is one, like Minnie Vans, I feel I don’t even need to see confirmation to know it’s true. I don’t see singing + eating returning to WDW until COVID is done.

Cue another item joining the “I hope it comes back someday” list


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I like to see individual cities/local government step up when they can. Our Mayor did too. It may not make a huge difference, but it's something.
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/10/01/news...rry-demings-comments-on-disney-world-layoffs/



definitely good to see - though sort of have to as a government if you aren't going to let businesses open/be super restrictive

Like people need money to survive and they can either get it from a job or the government - one of those two has to be available to them


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> This is one, like Minnie Vans, I feel I don’t even need to see confirmation to know it’s true. I don’t see singing + eating returning to WDW until COVID is done.
> 
> Cue another item joining the “I hope it comes back someday” list



with what they charge for it that has to cover it's expenses so I feel like that could come back - though likely not for a while.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

RamblingMad said:


> I think, FL shows that Disney can open with limited crowds, so CA should allow Disney to reopen given the COVID situation looks better there.
> 
> However, Anaheim is a different environment. And more locals go to DL, so these differences need to be taken into consideration.
> 
> The FL model can’t be used without some tweaks given that the parks are more compressed in CA than FL to.


I would think it would be safer at DL since it is mostly locals.  WDW has guests from all over the country where their states may be having a surge.  FYI Florida positivity rate was 3.77 today with 70,000+ tests.  First time in a long time were back in the 3’s.  As you say, with some tweaks DL should be able to reopen safely.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312068156664365057


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312068741211938816


----------



## Eeyore daily

This is probably naive of me but I truly don't understand why amusement parks in California are still being forced to be closed.  I know a lot of television shows and movie productions have resumed and that to me is just as big of a risk as going to Disneyland.  At least at a park, you can wear a mask.


----------



## Mit88

If it’s TRULY about coming to a safer, more effective way to reopen the parks, fine. But it’s getting a little tiring that this has continuously become a measuring contest. We criticize Disney execs for restarting their salaries, but Newsom has been collecting his the entire time after lying and saying he wasn’t. Sit down and come to an agreement that has people going back to work while being as safe as possible enough to do so.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> My iphone 6S battery is never going to survive a full day in disney world with all this mobile everything. It's been nice not to have to carry a battery thing with me but I really don't see how I'll get around it right now.



What they need to do is replace all of the pathways in the parks and at the springs with Qi charging pads that the power runs through your body and to your phone, watch, tablet, etc and charges them while you’re walking around. Worry about the future health ramifications later


----------



## MrsBooch

Yes this is becoming ridiculous. 

It's being dangled at this point - I'm not surprised Iger walked away from it.


----------



## Vern60

gottalovepluto said:


> My iphone 6S battery is never going to survive a full day in disney world with all this mobile everything. It's been nice not to have to carry a battery thing with me but I really don't see how I'll get around it right now.


Funny in that I just retired my iphone 6s last week because the battery was shot, and my upcoming Disney trip. I didn't want to be recharging it every hour. I went with a Moto G power, 5,000ma battery for all day Disney fun! Bring on the mobile ordering I say!


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> If it’s TRULY about coming to a safer, more effective way to reopen the parks, fine. But it’s getting a little tiring that this has continuously become a measuring contest. We criticize Disney execs for restarting their salaries, but Newsom has been collecting his the entire time after lying and saying he wasn’t. Sit down and come to an agreement that has people going back to work while being as safe as possible enough to do so.


That's not exactly apples to apples.  Newsom makes about $200k.  Iger makes about $3M and Chapek makes $2.5M in salary alone.  They both have an array of bonuses and stock options that are larger than their salaries.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> That's not exactly apples to apples.  Newsom makes about $200k.  Iger makes about $3M and Chapek makes $2.5M in salary alone.  They both have an array of bonuses and stock options that are larger than their salaries.


But one side wants their employees back to work, while the other is doing everything in their power to keep those same employees (And many others) unemployed/furloughed. And one side also didn’t lie about their salaries being paused. Soooo, I’m gonna have to take Disney’s side on this one


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


>



Makes sense. Who wants to go in the winter anyway?


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> Makes sense. Who wants to go in the winter anyway?


True but it still can get pretty warm. I was going to pop over for a bit in November but can't do that anymore lol


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


>



It went unavailable - I'm assuming it had to do with waterparks if no one would want to go in winter?


----------



## jemtx

rteetz said:


>


Tweet unavailable?  What was it?


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It went unavailable - I'm assuming it had to do with waterparks if no one would want to go in winter?





jemtx said:


> Tweet unavailable?  What was it?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312088337834967046


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312088337834967046



Ahh, Universal's water park.  Not a surprise it's gonna take a break.


----------



## Mit88

First the UOR annual passes get discounted $100 an hour after I get mine. And now one of the parks of my 3 park pass is closing for 4 months


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> But one side wants their employees back to work, while the other is doing everything in their power to keep those same employees (And many others) unemployed/furloughed. And one side also didn’t lie about their salaries being paused. Soooo, I’m gonna have to take Disney’s side on this one


There isn't a good side here.  Neither side has done a good thing.


----------



## figmentfinesse

TikiLagoon said:


> Goodbye hoopdeedoo



I hope not for forever.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> True but it still can get pretty warm. I was going to pop over for a bit in November but can't do that anymore lol


Not our favorite but is Aquatica open in the “winter?”  In normal times even one of Disney’s water parks remains open, but I’m sure demand from locals/driving radius majority in the freezing cold of a Florida December will be low . 
Plus the new daily ticket pricing model at UOR probably illustrated to them a lack of demand. 
Will this lead to more layoffs, or will staff be relocated for seasonal offerings in the other parks?  At least for food/beverage and merchandise as lifeguards might be tougher to find temporary homes.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312092956405518343


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...longer-waits-and-less-physical-distancing.htm


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312092956405518343



I feel much better now. Amazing how quickly I feel good about my Universal AP compared to being a Disney AP.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...longer-waits-and-less-physical-distancing.htm


Note Martin says parks increased by 10% outside of DHS. Seems DHS they aren't increasing by much due to its popularity and size.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> I feel much better now. Amazing how quickly I feel good about my Universal AP compared to being a Disney AP.


Disney refunded people the difference between the Platinum Plus AP and the Platinum AP due to the water parks being closed.  It's the same thing as Universal's second option.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Justrose said:


> I am going the week before, and also got an email from TP about crowd increases.  My Epcot day went from a 2 to a 7.


Glad TP is finally adjusting. Lines haven't been at a 1 for at least a month now but I understand the delay in updating.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> That's not exactly apples to apples.  Newsom makes about $200k.  Iger makes about $3M and Chapek makes $2.5M in salary alone.  They both have an array of bonuses and stock options that are larger than their salaries.


Newsom isn't relying on his $200,000 salary to get by.  He doesn't have Iger's wealth, but he is wealthier Chapek currently is.  Gordon Getty founded multiple businesses for Newsom for two decades going back to the early 90's.  Newsom to his credit turned them into successful ventures.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Glad TP is finally adjusting. Lines haven't been at a 1 for at least a month now but I understand the delay in updating.


The problem is they really haven't changed things for "regular" weeks, it's still a bunch of 1s & 2s on the board with wait times far exceeding most 1 & 2 days. DH and I are just ignoring it this time around though, crowds and wait times are a toss up right now, and it's not like we can easily switch dates especially when it comes to HS.


----------



## Disney Bobby

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312025042537140230



I thought that had been moved to the solarium.  Is it back already?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney Bobby said:


> I thought that had been moved to the solarium.  Is it back already?


Temporarily so Marketplace could be reworked.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Farro said:


> Thanks! Quite a day already!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## rteetz

Disney Bobby said:


> I thought that had been moved to the solarium.  Is it back already?


Yep


----------



## Princess Merida

We check into Universal's RPR on November 4th.  Missed Volcano Bay by two days.  Oh well maybe the extra two months on our passes will let me see the Christmas stuff at Universal next year.  I was planning on that this year, but had to move my Thanksgiving trip up a few weeks due to new school scheduling.  33 days to go!!

I just watched the HWS walk through from the link just posted.  It looks like pretty normal crowds now.  Have they started seating every row?  Or is everything at Disney still loading at half capacity?  I really wish Woody's lunchbox would open.  I know its small so unlikely, but there are a lot of people in HWS and I want a lunch box tart.


----------



## rteetz

If you had a cancelled AP that you want back they are doing them in person at Disney Springs. They will check your old AP, ID, and your standing in terms of AP use. You can then purchase any new AP except Premiere or Platinum Plus. You also can use a ticket to "upgrade".


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Mit88 said:


> I feel much better now. Amazing how quickly I feel good about my Universal AP compared to being a Disney AP.
> [/QUOTE
> they are super quick with trying to make things right...very nice.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312109404364234752


----------



## mattpeto

Pandemic aside, if I'm being honest, I would not visit Disney World through 2020.  I'm the type of visitor that goes every 12-18 months.

I felt differently about the landscape in August/September when crowd levels didn't merit FP+.  It's not like you're getting a discount, either.

That being said, I'm glad people are going and there is some demand.  Overall people still going to Disney is good for all of us.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> If you had a cancelled AP that you want back they are doing them in person at Disney Springs. They will check your old AP, ID, and your standing in terms of AP use. You can then purchase any new AP except Premiere or Platinum Plus. You also can use a ticket to "upgrade".


That's what I was told on Tuesday, correct info from a phone CM..
I was also told that they would be able to do the FL AP monthly payments too..any confirmation on that ?


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> That's what I was told on Tuesday, correct info from a phone CM..
> I was also told that they would be able to do the FL AP monthly payments too..any confirmation on that ?


Yep they will.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312088337834967046


BTW TM that work at VB have not been contacted yet about what is going to happen to them, my son once again is in limbo


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> BTW TM that work at VB have not been contacted yet about what is going to happen to them, my son once again is in limbo


I did post in the layoff thread that Universal was asked and said that they will not be working during that time but will be welcomed back in March.


----------



## Spaceguy55

rteetz said:


> Yep they will.


So will that effect park reservations made with tickets such as my FL 4 day pass ?
Will they still be good or do I lose them when I start a new AP ?


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> more quick services opening at MK
> 
> Oct. 2: The Friar’s Nook and Adventureland Spring Roll Cart
> 
> Oct. 9: The Lunching Pad


It’s interesting because work is wrapping up on that expanded seating area at Casey’s... or at least that’s what I’ve been told...


TwoMisfits said:


> Ahh, Universal's *water park*.  Not a surprise it's gonna take a break.


Excuse me: water THEME park!


Spaceguy55 said:


> So will that effect park reservations made with tickets such as my FL 4 day pass ?
> Will they still be good or do I lose them when I start a new AP ?


If you have a Disney Resort reservation, upgrading wouldn’t affect your reservations, but if you don’t, you’d only be able to make three reservations. Im not sure what the system would do with a ticket change but I wouldn’t chance it, especially if those days aren’t available anymore. I’d just upgrade the ticket when you’re there.


----------



## yulilin3

Starting Sunday at DHS

*Merchandise*

Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4, Keystone Clothiers on Hollywood Boulevard will reopen. The location will operate from 12 p.m. to park close.

*Food & Beverage*

Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4 the following food and beverage locations will have adjusted operating hours:


*Backlot Express* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
*Ronto Roasters* – 9:30 a.m. – 3 p.m.
*PizzeRizzo* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
Ronto wraps will be found after 3pm at DB7


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> So will that effect park reservations made with tickets such as my FL 4 day pass ?
> Will they still be good or do I lose them when I start a new AP ?


You should be okay.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> Starting Sunday at DHS
> 
> *Merchandise*
> 
> Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4, Keystone Clothiers on Hollywood Boulevard will reopen. The location will operate from 12 p.m. to park close.
> 
> *Food & Beverage*
> 
> Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4 the following food and beverage locations will have adjusted operating hours:
> 
> 
> *Backlot Express* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> *Ronto Roasters* – 9:30 a.m. – 3 p.m.
> *PizzeRizzo* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> Ronto wraps will be found after 3pm at DB7


cmon woodys lunchbox!!!


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Excuse me: water THEME park!



Its not just a water theme park, it’s a 3rd gate


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Starting Sunday at DHS
> 
> *Merchandise*
> 
> Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4, Keystone Clothiers on Hollywood Boulevard will reopen. The location will operate from 12 p.m. to park close.
> 
> *Food & Beverage*
> 
> Beginning Sunday, Oct. 4 the following food and beverage locations will have adjusted operating hours:
> 
> 
> *Backlot Express* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> *Ronto Roasters* – 9:30 a.m. – 3 p.m.
> *PizzeRizzo* – 11 a.m. – 5 p.m.
> Ronto wraps will be found after 3pm at DB7



A little good news, thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> cmon woodys lunchbox!!!



Now I’m dreaming of the breakfast turkey sandwich ahhhhhhh


----------



## rpb718

KTP reporting on extended hours for additional weekends in October: https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/10/02/disney-extends-operating-hours-for-parks-this-fall/


----------



## fatmanatee

gottalovepluto said:


> My iphone 6S battery is never going to survive a full day in disney world with all this mobile everything. It's been nice not to have to carry a battery thing with me but I really don't see how I'll get around it right now.


Not sure this option is up your alley but battery replacement service costs have gotten a lot better, should be $50 for yours. I've thought about doing the same for my iPhone instead of getting a new one.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure this option is up your alley but battery replacement service costs have gotten a lot better, should be $50 for yours. I've thought about doing the same for my iPhone instead of getting a new one.


I love learning new thing on this board!  Should really help DSx2 hand me down phones last a lot longer. Naturally, the carrier stores never mentioned this as an option.


----------



## KBoopaloo

Hey I got my AP refund finally too! Listed as Epcot Guest Relations on my CC statement.


----------



## hertamaniac

Got our AP refunds.


----------



## OKWFan88

I'm still waiting on mine


----------



## fatmanatee

sullivan.kscott said:


> I love learning new thing on this board!  Should really help DSx2 hand me down phones last a lot longer. Naturally, the carrier stores never mentioned this as an option.


Here's a link for anyone interested, you can go to a an Apple Store or send it in the mail. I would guess that carrier stores aren't able/allowed to do this, and obviously they'd rather sell you a new phone than tell you how to replace the battery.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

fatmanatee said:


> Here's a link for anyone interested, you can go to a an Apple Store or send it in the mail. I would guess that carrier stores aren't able/allowed to do this, and obviously they'd rather sell you a new phone than tell you how to replace the battery.


Thanks!  Lack of an Apple store/official retailer doesn’t help me any. But Mail-in will!


----------



## brockash

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> cmon woodys lunchbox!!!


and Scoops...it was reported a month ago that it was getting ready to open ...blah   I want some ice cream lol


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> and Scoops...it was reported a month ago that it was getting ready to open ...blah   I want some ice cream lol


Hollywood scoops opened a couple of weeks ago


----------



## mikeamizzle

gottalovepluto said:


> My iphone 6S battery is never going to survive a full day in disney world with all this mobile everything. It's been nice not to have to carry a battery thing with me but I really don't see how I'll get around it right now.


I had your phone last September in Disney and this is what convinced me to upgrade to the iphone 11 pro on launch last year. The battery life has been a significant game changer for me at least.

MDE would kill my old iphone 6 battery in lke 2 hours at the parks... Seriously, without a massive backup brick battery, the iPhone 6 is useless at Disney World.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.ocregister.com/californ...n-restrictions-in-states-draft-reopening-plan
The state’s draft guidelines present two key problems for theme parks:


Placing theme parks in the final tier of the Blueprint for a Safer Economy means the severity of the guidelines never change until the pandemic ends
Reaching the least-restrictive “minimal” tier could be difficult to nearly impossible for California’s most-populous counties
The draft guidelines likely would prevent California theme parks from reopening for weeks or months.

California theme parks likely would not be able to set reopening dates until their respective counties entered the “minimal” tier — or not at all if their counties were stuck at a more-restrictive level.

Theme parks located in counties at the “substantial” level — like Disneyland and Knott’s — won’t be able to reach the least-restrictive “minimal” level for at least three to six weeks. Universal and Magic Mountain are at least six to nine weeks away — if and when Los Angeles County moves from the highest risk level to the lowest. The movement of counties to lower risk levels is dependent on continued improvement in reducing the number of new COVID-19 cases and the percentage of tests that come back positive. Progress will vary by county.

At best, under the draft guideline proposal, California theme parks would not be able to reopen until late October or November. At worst, reopening dates could be pushed to December or next year. Which makes setting a reopening date for Disneyland, Universal or other California theme parks difficult if not impossible. Without a firm reopening date, the parks can’t set staffing, training, ride testing and visitor reservation plans.


----------



## mikeamizzle

California is calling Disney's bluff.. That statement that they put out blaming California/Newsom was and continues to be embarassing.


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> California is calling Disney's bluff.. That statement that they put out blaming California/Newsom was and continues to be embarassing.


That’s fairly obvious. Disney wants a seat at the table and to open ASAP. California is going to take their sweet time or they do it the way Newsome wants. I don’t expect a compromise very quickly.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> That’s fairly obvious. Disney wants a seat at the table and to open ASAP. California is going to take their sweet time or they do it the way Newsome wants. I don’t expect a compromise very quickly.


I think Disney is counting on the Unions to really turn up the pressure on Newsom.


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/californ...n-restrictions-in-states-draft-reopening-plan
> The state’s draft guidelines present two key problems for theme parks:
> 
> 
> Placing theme parks in the final tier of the Blueprint for a Safer Economy means the severity of the guidelines never change until the pandemic ends
> Reaching the least-restrictive “minimal” tier could be difficult to nearly impossible for California’s most-populous counties
> The draft guidelines likely would prevent California theme parks from reopening for weeks or months.
> 
> California theme parks likely would not be able to set reopening dates until their respective counties entered the “minimal” tier — or not at all if their counties were stuck at a more-restrictive level.
> 
> Theme parks located in counties at the “substantial” level — like Disneyland and Knott’s — won’t be able to reach the least-restrictive “minimal” level for at least three to six weeks. Universal and Magic Mountain are at least six to nine weeks away — if and when Los Angeles County moves from the highest risk level to the lowest. The movement of counties to lower risk levels is dependent on continued improvement in reducing the number of new COVID-19 cases and the percentage of tests that come back positive. Progress will vary by county.
> 
> At best, under the draft guideline proposal, California theme parks would not be able to reopen until late October or November. At worst, reopening dates could be pushed to December or next year. Which makes setting a reopening date for Disneyland, Universal or other California theme parks difficult if not impossible. Without a firm reopening date, the parks can’t set staffing, training, ride testing and visitor reservation plans.



Interesting article. The comment about the minimal risk tier and the ratio is daunting to say the least. I don't see why the theme parks in the populous regions of CA would subscribe to this (which is why they didn't).

"California counties can reach the “minimal” risk tier once they have fewer than one daily new COVID-19 case per 100,000 people and less than 2% positive tests."


----------



## midnight star

Brianstl said:


> I think Disney is counting on the Unions to really turn up the pressure on Newsom.


I know there was a bill one of the unions that represents some of the CM’s was trying to get passed. Newsom vetoed it, so now I wonder if they will try and push for a reopening....


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> Hollywood scoops opened a couple of weeks ago


Oh...I missed that...glad it'll be open for our trip in a week and a half


----------



## mamapenguin

OKWFan88 said:


> I'm still waiting on mine


Me too, but ours are DLR -thanks governor nuisance.


----------



## fantomhamst3r

mikeamizzle said:


> California is calling Disney's bluff.. That statement that they put out blaming California/Newsom was and continues to be embarassing.


I wasn't a huge fan of Disney's wording in the letter to cast members about the layoffs either, seemingly blaming the California governments "unwillingness to ease restrictions" as a major reason for the layoffs. Sure, it may be true, but saying that in a letter that everyone will read almost makes it seem like "oh we didn't get our way? Well now you'll look like the bad guy when we lay off all our cast members!"


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> I think Disney is counting on the Unions to really turn up the pressure on Newsom.


Except that some of the unions put pressure on the state to stop Disneyland’s proposed July reopening date. Will it be different this time? Maybe, but if I’m Disney, maybe isn’t good enough right now.


----------



## BorderTenny

I'm starting to think that whoever wins the Super Bowl won't even have the option of "Going to Disneyland."


----------



## rpb718

For those interested: https://dapperday.com/fall-2020-wdw-fl/


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312045488967835649


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> I'm starting to think that whoever wins the Super Bowl won't even have the option of "Going to Disneyland."



I could see the NFL going to a "bubble" for the playoffs so the Superbowl MVP might simple proclaim "I am getting our of this dang bubble!!!!"


----------



## rpb718

BorderTenny said:


> I'm starting to think that whoever wins the Super Bowl won't even have the option of "Going to Disneyland."



Since the super bowl is in Tampa (unless that's changed) I think it would be smarter to go to WDW.  Not sure they'll do a parade - so it may just be some sort of cavalcade.  It'll be interesting to see when park reservations for MK dry up for the day after the super bowl.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Since the super bowl is in Tampa (unless that's changed) I think it would be smarter to go to WDW.  Not sure they'll do a parade - so it may just be some sort of cavalcade.  It'll be interesting to see when park reservations for MK dry up for the day after the super bowl.



"I am going to Disney World!  ... Well, I mean, I couldn't get a park reservation, so guess more specifically Disney Springs!!!"


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> "I am going to Disney World!  ... Well, I mean, I couldn't get a park reservation, so guess more specifically Disney Springs!!!"



If Tampa is in the super bowl and wins, maybe they'll go to Dinosaur World.


----------



## Vern60

Did anyone see Martin's new video of the Remmy ride in Paris? Man it looks fun! I am so hoping that they open it in time for our Christmas trip but I kind of doubt it.
Ride video starts around the 15 min mark


----------



## Jrb1979

Vern60 said:


> Did anyone see Martin's new video of the Remmy ride in Paris? Man it looks fun! I am so hoping that they open it in time for our Christmas trip but I kind of doubt it.
> Ride video starts around the 15 min mark


While it looks fun, IMO Velocicoaster likes way more impressive. Who doesn't want to go 70 mph in 2 seconds.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> While it looks fun, IMO Velocicoaster likes way more impressive. Who doesn't want to go 70 mph in 2 seconds.


Of course... 

The two don’t even compare. They service two completely different purposes. Discussing these two rides really doesn’t even belong in this thread to begin with.


----------



## yulilin3

Just arrived at DHS to record  the last performance of the GFO. Wouldn't it be awesome they were allowed to play their favorite tunes? I know it won't happen but that would be a nice touch


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Just arrived at DHS to record  the last performance of the GFO. Wouldn't it be awesome they were allowed to play their favorite tunes? I know it won't happen but that would be a nice touch



They should close with My Melancholy Baby / Save Your Sorrow.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> While it looks fun, IMO Velocicoaster likes way more impressive. Who doesn't want to go 70 mph in 2 seconds.



Lol what? You’re literally coming out of nowhere comparing two COMPLETELY different types of attractions. No one said anything about Rat being better than a rollercoaster that is still 7-10 months away from opening. And you’re also comparing two attractions you clearly haven’t ridden yet. I’m guessing the Universal Monsters ride at the now cancelled Epic Universe is also better than the Avengers Ride that hasn’t started being constructed yet at DCA too?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

rpb718 said:


> Since the super bowl is in Tampa (unless that's changed) I think it would be smarter to go to WDW.  Not sure they'll do a parade - so it may just be some sort of cavalcade.  It'll be interesting to see when park reservations for MK dry up for the day after the super bowl.



I was at Magic Kingdom this year (feels like years ago now), when Patrick Mahomes came through.  It's only the MVP that comes, not the whole team anyway.  It was super quick, more like a cavalcade.  I have my reservation already for next year!


----------



## Dentam

Just a heads up that ResortTV1 is doing a livestream from HS today - they'll stream the GF Orchestra's 4pm performance and their final performance at 6:15pm ET.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

fantomhamst3r said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of Disney's wording in the letter to cast members about the layoffs either, seemingly blaming the California governments "unwillingness to ease restrictions" as a major reason for the layoffs. Sure, it may be true, but saying that in a letter that everyone will read almost makes it seem like "oh we didn't get our way? Well now you'll look like the bad guy when we lay off all our cast members!"


    I wasn’t a fan of it either.  I am not a fan of the blame game, and don’t think it will play out well in the long term with their relationship with California.

    I have a lot of concerns about DL, there are some serious pinch points, even the crosswalks walking in from Harbor and Katella hotels where mask compliance would be lower and beyond Disney’s control. They would need  staggered entry times IMO and that creates issues of people getting different values for a ticket that are the same price. 

   And yes it’s devastating to the economy and Disney has to be frustrated,  I am not meaning to disregard that.

   But the letter wasn’t a time for politics, it was a time to show great concern and appreciation for the hard work of 28,000.  Disney should have focused on saying thank you and wish them well. Perhaps a quick word of reassurance to fans is appropriate, but even still, many life long dreams were ending, and that deserved their full attention and careful thought.


----------



## yulilin3

First in line for the last performance at 6:15. Im recording and then uploading to yt, figured there would be several outlets live streaming anyways.  It's a dreary afternoon,  been sprinkling steadily. 
Talking to the cm, it looks like the frozen sing along will be spaced out by 3 seats,  so 3 occupied and 3 left empty with each row in between being empty.  Im streaming Monday morning the first performance so I guess I'll find out for sure


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> First in line for the last performance at 6:15. Im recording and then uploading to yt, figured there would be several outlets live streaming anyways.  It's a dreary afternoon,  been sprinkling steadily.
> Talking to the cm, it looks like the frozen sing along will be spaced out by 3 seats,  so 3 occupied and 3 left empty with each row in between being empty.  Im streaming Monday morning the first performance so I guess I'll find out for sure



The Frozen Sing-Along was pretty popular.  They would have to shorten it to have more shows to eat up the number of folks that might queue up.  As described above it wouldn't make too much of a dent in crowds at HS.


----------



## Disney Bobby

fantomhamst3r said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of Disney's wording in the letter to cast members about the layoffs either, seemingly blaming the California governments "unwillingness to ease restrictions" as a major reason for the layoffs. Sure, it may be true, but saying that in a letter that everyone will read almost makes it seem like "oh we didn't get our way? Well now you'll look like the bad guy when we lay off all our cast members!"



Why?  I prefer to hear it directly from the source instead of getting spun by the media folks based on their opinion.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> The Frozen Sing-Along was pretty popular.  They would have to shorten it to have more shows to eat up the number of folks that might queue up.  As described above it wouldn't make too much of a dent in crowds at HS.


I believe they're having 9 shows a day.  Anything will help right now,  they obviously won't open the show at full capacity


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ok this is long but I wanted to give everybody a heads up on what happened with our outbound flight to MCO.

Today I got an email about yet another schedule change to our flights on Thanksgiving. This is the fourth change since booking.  This time it was a biggie.

Our original flight flew out at 6 a.m. and got in to MCO at 4:25 p.m. The new flight left at 1:05 p.m. and gets us in to MCO at 10:55 p.m.  ON THANKSGIVING!

I called the airlines, long wait so opted for a call back. Forty minutes later I got a call. I explained my situation. I didn't even need to be a Karen. The agent looked into it and could see the original flight had not been canceled and put us back on the flight and still gave us our upgraded seats we purchased. Looking further into it he said the second leg of the flight had an equipment change and the system can automatically change your flight when that happens.
So,make sure you keep an eye on your flights for any changes. Our Thanksgiving would have been ruined if I hadn't.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I believe they're having 9 shows a day.  Anything will help right now,  they obviously won't open the show at full capacity



I can't quite remember how long the shows are but I have a feeling they are longer than 15 minutes.  Personally I feel having any sing-along within an indoor space for longer than 15 minutes even at 25% capacity is a strange move by WDW given how careful they have been.  All things being equal I'd rather they add at least and hour to HS park times which I think would help just as much.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I can't quite remember how long the shows are but I have a feeling they are longer than 15 minutes.  Personally I feel having any sing-along within an indoor space for longer than 15 minutes even at 25% capacity is a strange move by WDW given how careful they have been.  All things being equal I'd rather they add at least and hour to HS park times which I think would help just as much.


the show is around 30 and we don't know if they have made changes to the show or the concept of the sing along, we'll find out Monday. The BatB sing along has been playing in France since reopening, granted I haven't been to it since it did, not sure if they are still encouraging people to sing along


----------



## fantomhamst3r

Disney Bobby said:


> Why?  I prefer to hear it directly from the source instead of getting spun by the media folks based on their opinion.


Yea but this is also a one- sided argument from Disney based on THEIR opinion. It wasn't a good time to blame people, as someone above said, and it seemed like a bit of a petty thing for them to say in that particular letter. It's not like California is delaying the reopening in spite of Disney or because they want castmembers to be laid off. They are making that decision because the country, and especially their state, is attempting to recover from a pandemic. Say it for what it is- "we are laying off cast members because this global pandemic and the fallout from it have significantly effected business in our theme park division." Blaming the California government publicly is not a good look, especially in that letter.

Edit: sorry, realize this is off- topic and attempted to delete but couldn't figure out how.


----------



## fantomhamst3r

Mit88 said:


> Lol what? You’re literally coming out of nowhere comparing two COMPLETELY different types of attractions. No one said anything about Rat being better than a rollercoaster that is still 7-10 months away from opening. And you’re also comparing two attractions you clearly haven’t ridden yet. I’m guessing the Universal Monsters ride at the now cancelled Epic Universe is also better than the Avengers Ride that hasn’t started being constructed yet at DCA too?


It ain't "cancelled" yet. Don't kill my hopes and dreams prematurely.


----------



## Mit88

fantomhamst3r said:


> It ain't "cancelled" yet. Don't kill my hopes and dreams prematurely.



Its not happening the way it was presented. But I want that Universal Monsters section to make it into the future plans. Everything else can be reconfigured for all I care. Nintendo will still come. And another Wizarding World will come, even if it’s not Fantastic Beasts


----------



## Brianstl

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I wasn’t a fan of it either.  I am not a fan of the blame game, and don’t think it will play out well in the long term with their relationship with California.
> 
> I have a lot of concerns about DL, there are some serious pinch points, even the crosswalks walking in from Harbor and Katella hotels where mask compliance would be lower and beyond Disney’s control. They would need  staggered entry times IMO and that creates issues of people getting different values for a ticket that are the same price.
> 
> And yes it’s devastating to the economy and Disney has to be frustrated,  I am not meaning to disregard that.
> 
> But the letter wasn’t a time for politics, it was a time to show great concern and appreciation for the hard work of 28,000.  Disney should have focused on saying thank you and wish them well. Perhaps a quick word of reassurance to fans is appropriate, but even still, many life long dreams were ending, and that deserved their full attention and careful thought.


Who should they blame when a state hasn’t been able to come up with a plan in six months that will give a sector of major employers a realistic timetable for reopening?


----------



## LSUmiss

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I wasn’t a fan of it either.  I am not a fan of the blame game, and don’t think it will play out well in the long term with their relationship with California.
> 
> I have a lot of concerns about DL, there are some serious pinch points, even the crosswalks walking in from Harbor and Katella hotels where mask compliance would be lower and beyond Disney’s control. They would need  staggered entry times IMO and that creates issues of people getting different values for a ticket that are the same price.
> 
> And yes it’s devastating to the economy and Disney has to be frustrated,  I am not meaning to disregard that.
> 
> But the letter wasn’t a time for politics, it was a time to show great concern and appreciation for the hard work of 28,000.  Disney should have focused on saying thank you and wish them well. Perhaps a quick word of reassurance to fans is appropriate, but even still, many life long dreams were ending, and that deserved their full attention and careful thought.


Except that it’s politics driving Newsom’s decisions so I think fair Disney point out how this kinda nonsense is effecting real ppl.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> Except that it’s politics driving Newsom’s decisions so I think fair Disney point out how this kinda nonsense is effecting real ppl.


The flip side of that is that, many other businesses are still closed I believe? - bars any other mass gathering type venues.

Why should theme parks open before them?


----------



## Leigh L

anthony2k7 said:


> The flip side of that is that, many other businesses are still closed I believe? - bars any other mass gathering type venues.
> 
> Why should theme parks open before them?


I see two distinct differences. Bars are a) typically indoors and b) alcohol can increase occurrences of bad judgment with safety protocols (I witnessed this in Epcot in August, but this was outdoors with spread out crowds and a CM was on top of him. In a bar, this could have exposed a lot of people if there was no place to move away from him like you could at Epcot and had no one monitoring).

Mass gatherings are different than theme parks because the parks (and I've been to both WDW and UO recently) have demonstrated they can largely establish and enforce safety protocols. At mass gatherings, I suppose it would be the type of gathering and if it was indoors or outdoors. If adequate bathrooms, sinks, sanitizers, are available, etc. and it was outdoors with social distancing, could it be achieved? Very possibly.


----------



## anthony2k7

Leigh L said:


> I see two distinct differences. Bars are a) typically indoors


And so are almost all attractions to some extent at DLR.

Personally, the difference seems negligible to me. Any other venue or business that is closed could equally open with rules in place. Bars being table service only, other venues 25% capacity with distance markers to assist.

Ultimately CA numbers are still too high and so gov is slowly reopening and seeing how that affects numbers. Most visitors would be coming from a purple zone. Should they be going to Disney when numbers are still too high to open schools? Probably not.


----------



## fantomhamst3r

LSUmiss said:


> Except that it’s politics driving Newsom’s decisions so I think fair Disney point out how this kinda nonsense is effecting real ppl.


I disagree with this. California still has more than 2.5k cases a day, and New York was even stricter than they were, and now is virtually back to semi- normal. People who want the economy open blame those governers, not the federal government.


----------



## Farro

fantomhamst3r said:


> I disagree with this. California still has more than 2.5k cases a day, and New York was even stricter than they were, and now is virtually back to semi- normal. People who want the economy open blame those governers, not the federal government.



Cases a day....Illinois has over 2,000 cases a day for a couple months now - yet the hospitalizations and ICU have stayed flat, the entire time. We had big spike in May during our first wave, but we've never got back to that. And we are opening up more and more. Masks are required here.
Something is happening that hospitalizations aren't sky-rocketing - either weaker strain (just a guess, not proven at all), at risk people not getting exposed or better treatments now, but I digress.

California has pretty crazy standards for their reopening guidelines and it's going to be next to impossible for anyone to meet those metrics.
I can't see how Disneyland can open and not lose money in the process.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Cases a day....Illinois has over 2,000 cases a day for a couple months now - yet the hospitalizations and ICU have stayed flat, the entire time. We had big spike in May during our first wave, but we've never got back to that. And we are opening up more and more. Masks are required here.
> Something is happening that hospitalizations aren't sky-rocketing - either weaker strain (just a guess, not proven at all), at risk people not getting exposed or better treatments now, but I digress.
> 
> California has pretty crazy standards for their reopening guidelines and it's going to be next to impossible for anyone to meet those metrics.
> I can't see how Disneyland can open and not lose money in the process.


Yet here we have had 600 cases a day and everything is open except for amusement parks which are unlikely to open this year at all.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> Yet here we have had 600 cases a day and everything is open except for amusement parks which are unlikely to open this year at all.



I don't understand your point? I don't care how many positives we have a day (hyperbole, but you get my point) as long as hospitalizations/ICU stay flat.


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> And so are almost all attractions to some extent at DLR.
> 
> Personally, the difference seems negligible to me. Any other venue or business that is closed could equally open with rules in place. Bars being table service only, other venues 25% capacity with distance markers to assist.
> 
> Ultimately CA numbers are still too high and so gov is slowly reopening and seeing how that affects numbers. Most visitors would be coming from a purple zone. Should they be going to Disney when numbers are still too high to open schools? Probably not.



No one is sitting on The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh, drinking alcohol and sitting within close proximity of others for hours on end.  Comparing any attraction in DL to sitting in a school building or bar for hours on end is apples and oranges.  In my state, zoos and theme parks were open before schools were open because they are, by far and large, an outdoor experience with people moving from one location to another within a short period of time.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

LSUmiss said:


> Except that it’s politics driving Newsom’s decisions so I think fair Disney point out how this kinda nonsense is effecting real ppl.


WDW and UO have shown that theme parks can be opened safely.  It’s merely a matter that Newsom doesn’t want his states economy to start a recovery quite yet. Disney was correct in pointing out to their cast members that they are ready to follow reasonable guidelines and reopen.  It’s horrible that politics have come in to play when there are tens of thousands of Californians who desperately want to get back to work but aren’t allowed.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

yulilin3 said:


> the show is around 30 and we don't know if they have made changes to the show or the concept of the sing along, we'll find out Monday. The BatB sing along has been playing in France since reopening, granted I haven't been to it since it did, not sure if they are still encouraging people to sing along


We were there in August and they were still encouraging people to sing along  
There was few parties inside, it felt very safe.


----------



## andyman8

I hope everyone can take the energy they’re putting into having the same argument over and over again and put that energy into helping these CMs in need. They’re the reason that we all the love the parks so much, and so many of them are struggling right now. For those so worried about the effects of closures and lockdowns on the local economies, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.

Disney Tourist Blog has set up a team through Second Harvest. Here’s the link. They’ve already got $30,000 raised and are still accepting more donations, so I hope everyone gives what they can. For those who have employers who will match charitable contributions, this organization would be applicable for most companies’ donation matching programs, so I’d look into that. 

I’ll plug this again: there’s also the Cast Member Pantry. Here’s the DIS article that’s been posted before with more information. They have an Amazon Pantry Wish List and also a Venmo account, so if you can only donate a dollar, there’s still a way to help. I’ve heard first hand from several CMs about how helpful the Pantry has been and they’re working on setting up something in Anaheim for affected DLR CMs.

While I know many are not in ideal financial positions, if it is within your means to help out, please do. If you’re going to WDW this year, consider taking the money you would’ve spent on PH, CL, adding a 8, 9, or 10th day to your ticket, an AP upgrade, or DDP and putting it towards one of these causes. For those who postponed trips, consider taking a little of that money you set aside for the trip and putting it towards one of these causes. If you don’t fall into any of those categories, please help out in any way I can. Like I said, you can donate literally a dollar to the CM Pantry.

This is so much more productive and helpful than rehashing the same argument over and over again. Like I said, if you’re concerned about the economic effects of all this, here’s your chance to help make a difference on that front.


----------



## Pyotr

andyman8 said:


> I hope everyone can take the energy they’re putting into having the same argument over and over again and put that energy into helping these CMs in need. They’re the reason that we all the love the parks so much, and so many of them are struggling right now. For those so worried about the effects of closures and lockdowns on the local economies, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Disney Tourist Blog has set up a team through Second Harvest. Here’s the link. They’ve already got $30,000 raised and are still accepting more donations, so I hope everyone gives what they can. For those who have employers who will match charitable contributions, this organization would be applicable for most companies’ donation matching programs, so I’d look into that.
> 
> I’ll plug this again: there’s also the Cast Member Pantry. Here’s the DIS article that’s been posted before with more information. They have an Amazon Pantry Wish List and also a Venmo account, so if you can only donate a dollar, there’s still a way to help. I’ve heard first hand from several CMs about how helpful the Pantry has been and they’re working on setting up something in Anaheim for affected DLR CMs.
> 
> While I know many are not in ideal financial positions, if it is within your means to help out, please do. If you’re going to WDW this year, consider taking the money you would’ve spent on PH, CL, adding a 8, 9, or 10th day to your ticket, an AP upgrade, or DDP and putting it towards one of these causes. For those who postponed trips, consider taking a little of that money you set aside for the trip and putting it towards one of these causes. If you don’t fall into any of those categories, please help out in any way I can. Like I said, you can donate literally a dollar to the CM Pantry.
> 
> This is so much more productive and helpful than rehashing the same argument over and over again. Like I said, if you’re concerned about the economic effects of all this, here’s your chance to help make a difference on that front.



Thank you. I donated. Over the years I have so many great memories due to the cast members it’s literally the least I can do.

Hopefully things will get back to normal sooner than later.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I will donate too.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Leigh L

anthony2k7 said:


> And so are almost all attractions to some extent at DLR.
> 
> Personally, the difference seems negligible to me. Any other venue or business that is closed could equally open with rules in place. Bars being table service only, other venues 25% capacity with distance markers to assist.
> 
> Ultimately CA numbers are still too high and so gov is slowly reopening and seeing how that affects numbers. Most visitors would be coming from a purple zone. Should they be going to Disney when numbers are still too high to open schools? Probably not.


WDW and UO did it successfully.  WDW's opening time corresponded with a huge spike in FL. DLR can have the same high standards as the other parks have and do it successfully IMO (at this point).

WDW and UO also have a lot of indoor attractions as well and also indoor queues to get to these attractions. For the most part, they've managed this well by keeping lines moving. I stood on lines (looking at length) would have taken hours to get through normally, but it was fast because they kept moving; social distancing markers are in place, and people were wearing masks.

Today I went to an outdoor venue about an hour from where I live (farm that held a fall festival/built a corn maze). We haven't gone out like this except our FL trip in August. Today the farm was well attended. Reservations, staggered entries, and signage for social distance. Many people wore masks even though it's100% outdoors. Very happy to see this business can stay open, hopefully, profitable, and keep their employees working.


----------



## anthony2k7

Meanwhile Paris has just been put on maximum covid alert level. New measures to be announced tomorrow but likely to be all bars and restaurants to close.

Not clear how that will affect DLP, they may just be outside the lockdown area.


----------



## Dentam

andyman8 said:


> I hope everyone can take the energy they’re putting into having the same argument over and over again and put that energy into helping these CMs in need. They’re the reason that we all the love the parks so much, and so many of them are struggling right now. For those so worried about the effects of closures and lockdowns on the local economies, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Disney Tourist Blog has set up a team through Second Harvest. Here’s the link. They’ve already got $30,000 raised and are still accepting more donations, so I hope everyone gives what they can. For those who have employers who will match charitable contributions, this organization would be applicable for most companies’ donation matching programs, so I’d look into that.
> 
> I’ll plug this again: there’s also the Cast Member Pantry. Here’s the DIS article that’s been posted before with more information. They have an Amazon Pantry Wish List and also a Venmo account, so if you can only donate a dollar, there’s still a way to help. I’ve heard first hand from several CMs about how helpful the Pantry has been and they’re working on setting up something in Anaheim for affected DLR CMs.
> 
> While I know many are not in ideal financial positions, if it is within your means to help out, please do. If you’re going to WDW this year, consider taking the money you would’ve spent on PH, CL, adding a 8, 9, or 10th day to your ticket, an AP upgrade, or DDP and putting it towards one of these causes. For those who postponed trips, consider taking a little of that money you set aside for the trip and putting it towards one of these causes. If you don’t fall into any of those categories, please help out in any way I can. Like I said, you can donate literally a dollar to the CM Pantry.
> 
> This is so much more productive and helpful than rehashing the same argument over and over again. Like I said, if you’re concerned about the economic effects of all this, here’s your chance to help make a difference on that front.



Just donated via the Amazon wishlist - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Karin1984

Today The Studios in Disneyland Paris will start with reduced opening hours 11am - 4pm during the week.
Also many restaurants and smaller shops are closed.

From ED92 (Fermé means closed in French ;-) ) Below video looks worse than it is, it includes restaurants and shops in the hotels that were closed already. At the moment 2 hotels are open, 1 value and 1 moderate. 





And also news from the city of Paris (so not the park), bars will close for 2 weeks. And restaurants need to put extra sanitary measures in place.


----------



## charmed59

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> WDW and UO have shown that theme parks can be opened safely.  It’s merely a matter that Newsom doesn’t want his states economy to start a recovery quite yet. Disney was correct in pointing out to their cast members that they are ready to follow reasonable guidelines and reopen.  It’s horrible that politics have come in to play when there are tens of thousands of Californians who desperately want to get back to work but aren’t allowed.



When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Newsom has folks delving through numbers in more detail than I am.  It is horrible that politics are in play.  And I don’t envy any of the governors attempting to balance lives, lasting illnesses, and economic consequences in their decisions.


----------



## MrsBooch

charmed59 said:


> When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Newsom has folks delving through numbers in more detail than I am.  It is horrible that politics are in play.  And I don’t envy any of the governors attempting to balance lives, lasting illnesses, and economic consequences in their decisions.



I'm curious - how are you reaching this conclusion that they aren't showing safe opening plans?


----------



## yulilin3

charmed59 said:


> When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Newsom has folks delving through numbers in more detail than I am.  It is horrible that politics are in play.  And I don’t envy any of the governors attempting to balance lives, lasting illnesses, and economic consequences in their decisions.


What numbers are you looking at that makes you think outbreaks have been coming from the theme parks? Or even proven cases from theme parks?


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> What numbers are you looking at that makes you think outbreaks have been coming from the theme parks? Or even proven cases from theme parks?



Yeah when you look at stuff at least for Florida the 7-Day average positive cases found has dropped almost 80% since WDW opened. 7-Day average Positivity rate in Florida has also dropped around 40% since the parks have opened.

I would think it's fair to say they haven't been major contributors at the same time, but they aren't without localized cases for sure. Yes, they are high risk activities but the safety measures they currently have in place are good enough to minimize the possibility of the parks being super spreader locales.

Sorry for going on virus #s but I've been tracking them for my Nov trip as far as what my state requires when returning from travel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Cases a day....Illinois has over 2,000 cases a day for a couple months now - yet the hospitalizations and ICU have stayed flat, the entire time. We had big spike in May during our first wave, but we've never got back to that. And we are opening up more and more. Masks are required here.
> Something is happening that hospitalizations aren't sky-rocketing - either weaker strain (just a guess, not proven at all), at risk people not getting exposed or better treatments now, but I digress.
> 
> California has pretty crazy standards for their reopening guidelines and it's going to be next to impossible for anyone to meet those metrics.
> I can't see how Disneyland can open and not lose money in the process.



also just more testing - in the past it was hard to get a tes so you had to have a pretty bad case to get tested vs now anyone can get tested (basically) even if just a concern or only mild symptoms, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I hope everyone can take the energy they’re putting into having the same argument over and over again and put that energy into helping these CMs in need. They’re the reason that we all the love the parks so much, and so many of them are struggling right now. For those so worried about the effects of closures and lockdowns on the local economies, here’s your chance to put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Disney Tourist Blog has set up a team through Second Harvest. Here’s the link. They’ve already got $30,000 raised and are still accepting more donations, so I hope everyone gives what they can. For those who have employers who will match charitable contributions, this organization would be applicable for most companies’ donation matching programs, so I’d look into that.
> 
> I’ll plug this again: there’s also the Cast Member Pantry. Here’s the DIS article that’s been posted before with more information. They have an Amazon Pantry Wish List and also a Venmo account, so if you can only donate a dollar, there’s still a way to help. I’ve heard first hand from several CMs about how helpful the Pantry has been and they’re working on setting up something in Anaheim for affected DLR CMs.
> 
> While I know many are not in ideal financial positions, if it is within your means to help out, please do. If you’re going to WDW this year, consider taking the money you would’ve spent on PH, CL, adding a 8, 9, or 10th day to your ticket, an AP upgrade, or DDP and putting it towards one of these causes. For those who postponed trips, consider taking a little of that money you set aside for the trip and putting it towards one of these causes. If you don’t fall into any of those categories, please help out in any way I can. Like I said, you can donate literally a dollar to the CM Pantry.
> 
> This is so much more productive and helpful than rehashing the same argument over and over again. Like I said, if you’re concerned about the economic effects of all this, here’s your chance to help make a difference on that front.




I'd also add that a number of (former) CMs have etsy and other shops open as a way of getting some income now.  I know a number of social media outlets are sharing links to these places (I know I have been doing it on my personal social media and promoting on my own podcast, etc. ... not sure if ok to include links here since external sites/marketing/sales)

Thinking with the holidays not too far off, something to consider buying things from people in need vs big box store


----------



## gottalovepluto

charmed59 said:


> When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Newsom has folks delving through numbers in more detail than I am.  It is horrible that politics are in play.  And I don’t envy any of the governors attempting to balance lives, lasting illnesses, and economic consequences in their decisions.


Please. It’s not about looking deeper into numbers when you’re ghosting every major theme park in the state.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fantomhamst3r said:


> I disagree with this. California still has more than 2.5k cases a day, and New York was even stricter than they were, and now is virtually back to semi- normal. People who want the economy open blame those governers, not the federal government.



I think there is plenty of "blame" to go around ... clearly this event has shown the pwoer the governors have, but if there was more of a nationally coordinated effort things might have worked better as well.

Lots of blame - and lessons learned - at all levels


----------



## yulilin3

First in line for frozen sing along. 
The theaters capacity went from 1040 to 315 people


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd also add that a number of (former) CMs have etsy and other shops open as a way of getting some income now.  I know a number of social media outlets are sharing links to these places (I know I have been doing it on my personal social media and promoting on my own podcast, etc. ... not sure if ok to include links here since external sites/marketing/sales)
> 
> Thinking with the holidays not too far off, something to consider buying things from people in need vs big box store




YES! I have always supported small shops for my Disney fix.  90% of my Disney gear comes from Etsy or others that I follow on Instagram.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Lets do the math. California has a total population of 40 mill, with approx 4K new cases a day or .0001 percent.  Approx 900K have tested positive since the outbreak or 2.25 percent of the population.  Explain to me why Disneyland should be shut down with those numbers?  Especially when you consider the terrific job Disney has done in Florida in making sure they are being very diligent on safety.  I am not saying do not follow the science, by all means do follow the science.  This is no longer about science, as I have said before, magically come November 4th there will be guidelines.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Let’s take a more practical approach actually...



charmed59 said:


> When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.


We don’t do COVID data here but we have permission from the mod to discuss it IF it directly relates to theme parks. You apparently have this data so put it up.


----------



## yulilin3

A fan of frozen, love Disney fandom

Indy is starting rehearsals soon


----------



## gottalovepluto

AvidDisReader said:


> Lets do the math. California has a total population of 40 mill, with approx 4K new cases a day or .0001 percent.  Approx 900K have tested positive since the outbreak or 2.25 percent of the population.  Explain to me why Disneyland should be shut down with those numbers?  Especially when you consider the terrific job Disney has done in Florida in making sure they are being very diligent on safety.  I am not saying do not follow the science, by all means do follow the science.  This is no longer about science, as I have said before, magically come November 4th there will be guidelines.


You do know all of CA was given mail in ballots and they’ve already started arriving? I’m afraid Tues Nov 4 is not gonna be some magical day of theme park guidelines seeing as voting has literally already started.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> A fan of frozen, love Disney fandom
> 
> Indy is starting rehearsals soon


I want to double love this because I love both parts of this post so much!!


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think there is plenty of "blame" to go around ... clearly this event has shown the pwoer the governors have, but if there was more of a nationally coordinated effort things might have worked better as well.
> 
> Lots of blame - and lessons learned - at all levels


I really hope there are lessons being learned.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> First in line for frozen sing along.
> The theaters capacity went from 1040 to 315 people



If the show is still 30 minutes long, that's 630 max an hour.  Even at 10 shows a day it's only 3,150 max.


----------



## Farro

Hey - has the new BBQ place in the American Pavilion at Epcot reopened yet? Regal Eagle? Beagle? Eagle Beagle? 

Has anyone eaten there, did you like it?


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Hey - has the new BBQ place in the American Pavilion at Epcot reopened yet? Regal Eagle? Beagle? Eagle Beagle?
> 
> Has anyone eaten there, did you like it?


It is open.  I haven't been there but the reviews that I've seen have been positive.


----------



## MrsBooch

charmed59 said:


> When I look closely at the numbers I am not convinced WDW and UO have proven theme parks can be opened safely.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Newsom has folks delving through numbers in more detail than I am.  It is horrible that politics are in play.  And I don’t envy any of the governors attempting to balance lives, lasting illnesses, and economic consequences in their decisions.



Also please don't mistake everyone saying "where did you get this info" as saying it can't be true.

Speaking for myself I genuinely want to know where you see this playing out because I'm planning on being there soon and if I'm missing something that is obvious then I want to know as long as I can substantiate it - not saying it can't be true - just bc I didn't see it before anywhere - just wondering.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Hey - has the new BBQ place in the American Pavilion at Epcot reopened yet? Regal Eagle? Beagle? Eagle Beagle?
> 
> Has anyone eaten there, did you like it?



I've heard only good things - not from personal experience - but Molly from All Ears did a vlog recently of all the food post COVID and she says everything is still very good there and that the mac has improved.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> It is open.  I haven't been there but the reviews that I've seen have been positive.



Great! Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I couldn't eat in the old restaurant in the American pavilion.  The constant screeching from the dragging of the metal chairs drove me nuts.  Needed rubber foot covers on the chairs.


----------



## yulilin3

Each group has a marker to wait on.
CM will start sayng that you may not get in after group 42


----------



## hereforthechurros

AvidDisReader said:


> Lets do the math. California has a total population of 40 mill, with approx 4K new cases a day or .0001 percent.  Approx 900K have tested positive since the outbreak or 2.25 percent of the population.  Explain to me why Disneyland should be shut down with those numbers?  Especially when you consider the terrific job Disney has done in Florida in making sure they are being very diligent on safety.  I am not saying do not follow the science, by all means do follow the science.  This is no longer about science, as I have said before, magically come November 4th there will be guidelines.


Sorry but alluding to the fact that Disney is remaining shut down to hurt the president doesn't fly. A reminder that Disney initially shut down on their own.

Step outside of these boards and there are people appalled that WDW is open and shaming people going there. Just because there's no way to contract trace effectively doesn't automatically make things safe.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Does anybody think the express pass is any bit necessary right now in UOR? Only doing a day trip there during my trip to try and finally see all the HP stuff and fit in whatever else we can.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just saw a story about Sarah & Tom Bricker (Disney Tourist Blog) raising $40,000 for Disney workers. Amazing!


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry but alluding to the fact that Disney is remaining shut down to hurt the president doesn't fly. A reminder that Disney initially shut down on their own.
> 
> *Step outside of these boards and people are appalled that WDW is open and shaming people going there. *Just because there's no way to contract trace effectively doesn't automatically make things safe.



That kind of depends on who you know, where you live and where you read, to be honest. And remember, the squeaky wheel is the loudest, or gets the oil? Something like that...

Most middle of the road people aren't out on the internet proclaiming one way or the other.

I personally don't know anyone who is actually appalled WDW is open, I just know people who can't travel because of quarantines to here or there...


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry but alluding to the fact that Disney is remaining shut down to hurt the president doesn't fly. A reminder that Disney initially shut down on their own.
> 
> Step outside of these boards and people are appalled that WDW is open and shaming people going there. Just because there's no way to contract trace effectively doesn't automatically make things safe.


Who is shaming people? I posted my trip on social media and got nothing but “oh fun! Have a great trip! Wish I was there! Take me with you next time!” Comments from everyone. I comment to people in real life about going at Thanksgiving and Christmas and they do the old “oh that sounds like fun!” comment (and a lot of those people are just vendors involved in our new house, so not my friends or family). I have at least one friend down there every week since early August, a friend who works there, and family & friends who live down there and visit regularly and zero of them have gotten sick. These are people who still don’t eat out and do grocery pick up to limit their chances of getting sick. I’m not saying it’s not possible to catch it at WDW, but you make it sound like it’s this horribly unsafe place and we’re all naive for believing otherwise.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Looking for some speculation here-- do we think Festival of the Arts will be a "go" considering F&W and Festival of the Holidays are still happening?


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> It is open.  I haven't been there but the reviews that I've seen have been positive.


We are there in Feb. We thought it was really good.


----------



## Sarahslay

HokieRaven5 said:


> Does anybody think the express pass is any bit necessary right now in UOR? Only doing a day trip there during my trip to try and finally see all the HP stuff and fit in whatever else we can.


I have a friend who went to UO mid august, split stay with WDW over two weeks, and he got an on-site room there just to get the express pass on the weekend. I do know he said he was glad he stayed on-site for that part, and that the weekend was much more crowded than the weekdays he went, so it probably really all depends on what day of the week you plan to visit.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry but alluding to the fact that Disney is remaining shut down to hurt the president doesn't fly. A reminder that Disney initially shut down on their own.
> 
> Step outside of these boards and people are appalled that WDW is open and shaming people going there. Just because there's no way to contract trace effectively doesn't automatically make things safe.


Perhaps in areas where most things are still closed. But here, we are in phase 3 & most things are open. No one is appalled & many ppl are booking trips.


----------



## Dentam

Sarahslay said:


> you make it sound like it’s this horribly unsafe place and we’re all naive for believing otherwise.



That's not how I took the post at all.


----------



## skeeter31

figmentfinesse said:


> Looking for some speculation here-- do we think Festival of the Arts will be a "go" considering F&W and Festival of the Holidays are still happening?


I would bet it will happen in some fashion. As many meet and greets with the artists? Probably not. But art booths and food booths, more than likely.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> Looking for some speculation here-- do we think Festival of the Arts will be a "go" considering F&W and Festival of the Holidays are still happening?


I do, but like the others it will be a light version.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who went to UO mid august, split stay with WDW over two weeks, and he got an on-site room there just to get the express pass on the weekend. I do know he said he was glad he stayed on-site for that part, and that the weekend was much more crowded than the weekdays he went, so it probably really all depends on what day of the week you plan to visit.



Thanks, it'll be a Saturday and it's for a weekend trip.


----------



## Sarahslay

Dentam said:


> That's not how I took the post at all.


Ok? but regarding when they said "Step outside of these boards and people are appalled that WDW is open and shaming people going there. Just because there's no way to contract trace effectively doesn't automatically make things safe." that is entirely how I took it


----------



## BL82

AvidDisReader said:


> Lets do the math. California has a total population of 40 mill, with approx 4K new cases a day or .0001 percent.  Approx 900K have tested positive since the outbreak or 2.25 percent of the population.  Explain to me why Disneyland should be shut down with those numbers?  Especially when you consider the terrific job Disney has done in Florida in making sure they are being very diligent on safety.  I am not saying do not follow the science, by all means do follow the science.  This is no longer about science, as I have said before, magically come November 4th there will be guidelines.



Amen to this!!


----------



## fantomhamst3r

HokieRaven5 said:


> Does anybody think the express pass is any bit necessary right now in UOR? Only doing a day trip there during my trip to try and finally see all the HP stuff and fit in whatever else we can.


As someone who's been standing in the express line for the mummy for half an hour, I'd say not to get it unless you get it with a resort. That being said, rides definitely have long wait times right now, so not "unnecessary".


----------



## scrappinginontario

figmentfinesse said:


> Looking for some speculation here-- do we think Festival of the Arts will be a "go" considering F&W and Festival of the Holidays are still happening?


 Purely a guess but I would say 'Yes' as they're offering F&W.  Festival of the Arts is our favourite Epcot festival by far!!


----------



## MrsBooch

When do we think Thanksgiving menu's will post this year? Typically it has been this week - but it's 2020.

Any guesses?

They posted the Halloween/Fall offerings on Disneyparks blog about 20 days prior to Sept. 15 (when they had decorations up and food offerings out).


----------



## yulilin3

So the frozen show is pretty unchanged aside from the actors being socially distanced and no CO2 effect.  The snow did go off


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I do, but like the others it will be a light version.



I think the same - though I think they could do most things, maybe with some modifications

Most of the tents/booths are pretty open air and as long as guests and artists are wearing masks I don't see why they couldn't do meet and greets (just no handshakes)

Even like the mural guests got to paint squares of could be done as it was all single use materials (pain containers, etc - just would have to limit how many people are painting at one time a lot more than they did in the past


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the same - though I think they could do most things, maybe with some modifications
> 
> Most of the tents/booths are pretty open air and as long as guests and artists are wearing masks I don't see why they couldn't do meet and greets (just no handshakes)
> 
> Even like the mural guests got to paint squares of could be done as it was all single use materials (pain containers, etc - just would have to limit how many people are painting at one time a lot more than they did in the past


Im not sure how extensive it'll be,  most of the merch tents are 3rd party so harder to control.  Im hoping some elements do come back


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> That kind of depends on who you know, where you live and where you read, to be honest. And remember, the squeaky wheel is the loudest, or gets the oil? Something like that...
> 
> Most middle of the road people aren't out on the internet proclaiming one way or the other.
> 
> I personally don't know anyone who is actually appalled WDW is open, I just know people who can't travel because of quarantines to here or there...


The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily. We were asked by neighbors why we went as they made sure we were quarantining. My family, who loves both WDW and DL, have all expressed that there's no reason for people to be going to a theme park right now. My sister who lives in SoCal and is a DL regular is glad DL is still closed.

I've actually had open convos about it with people in my life, have you? These boards are not exactly a reasonable sounding board for that convo. There are articles and news stories out there about travel shaming. It's a thing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> So the frozen show is pretty unchanged aside from the actors being socially distanced and no CO2 effect.  The snow did go off


Ahhh the snow is the best part, glad it survived. Are they seating every other row and well as skipping three seats?


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I do, but like the others it will be a light version.


A taste of!


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps in areas where most things are still closed. But here, we are in phase 3 & most things are open. No one is appalled & many ppl are booking trips.


I'll have to ask if people's opinions have changed. Two months ago when we went it was still very new and we ran into quite a lot of negative feedback by going. From actual people in our lives not just online. My guess is if I created a poll for my friends/family the vast majority would not travel to WDW at the moment.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Ahhh the snow is the best part, glad it survived. Are they seating every other row and well as skipping three seats?


They're skipping a row
And the rows that are being occupied seat 4 then have 3 marked seats to leave empty,  so parties of more than 4 wil have to separate


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily. We were asked by neighbors why we went as they made sure we were quarantining. My family, who loves both WDW and DL, have all expressed that there's no reason for people to be going to a theme park right now. My sister who lives in SoCal and is a DL regular is glad DL is still closed.
> 
> I've actually had open convos about it with people in my life, have you? These boards are not exactly a reasonable sounding board for that convo. There are articles and news stories out there about travel shaming. It's a thing.


You'll get downvoted immediately on the WDW subreddit if you even talk about going to the parks.

I'm sure there are certain circles that are ok with people going on vacation.  Generally, the people I talk to are against going to any large tourist areas.  People who are going on vacation are renting a cabin or house near national parks or other outdoorsy type areas.


----------



## MrsBooch

FWIW there are a lot of people in our lives that are fully bashing WDW and also anyone else who goes anywhere outside of our state - and even some places IN our state (Hershey Park, Great Wolfe Lodge, Sesame Place...which...no thank you).

 We also are on the fence about sharing things on FB/social media (my DH doesn't care but I am not wanting to) - I feel like it's not my job to educate other people on my choice to go on vacation and why I found it to be a good idea and at the same time, I don't have the energy to defend it and validate. 

And I can always just email my mother our pictures......

and then reset her password and help her actually log in and see them...


----------



## yulilin3

Here's a pic of the theater


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily. We were asked by neighbors why we went as they made sure we were quarantining. My family, who loves both WDW and DL, have all expressed that there's no reason for people to be going to a theme park right now. My sister who lives in SoCal and is a DL regular is glad DL is still closed.
> 
> I've actually had open convos about it with people in my life, have you? These boards are not exactly a reasonable sounding board for that convo. There are articles and news stories out there about travel shaming. It's a thing.



Duplicate!


----------



## fatmanatee

hereforthechurros said:


> I'll have to ask if people's opinions have changed. Two months ago when we went it was still very new and we ran into quite a lot of negative feedback by going. From actual people in our lives not just online. My guess is if I created a poll for my friends/family the vast majority would not travel to WDW at the moment.


I know someone who went last month and with all due respect to people here who have visited, my reaction was closer to "ummm... stay safe?" than "have fun!" I think Disney has done a lot of the right things but this is still a pandemic with close to 50k new cases per day and that will continue to color people's opinions until this is done.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily. We were asked by neighbors why we went as they made sure we were quarantining. My family, who loves both WDW and DL, have all expressed that there's no reason for people to be going to a theme park right now. My sister who lives in SoCal and is a DL regular is glad DL is still closed.
> 
> I've actually had open convos about it with people in my life, have you? These boards are not exactly a reasonable sounding board for that convo. There are articles and news stories out there about travel shaming. It's a thing.



Yes, I have had conversations with people in my life. And Reddit is fun, but still its own like minded thought bubble.

No need to be so defensive, your experience is not mine, no big deal.


----------



## yulilin3

Im about to watch another showing of frozen,  party of 10 behind me arguing with cm cause they want to sit together


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Im about to watch another showing of frozen,  party of 10 behind me arguing with cm cause they want to sit together



yikes. 
pls keep us posted....


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Im about to watch another showing of frozen,  party of 10 behind me arguing with cm cause they want to sit together


This is why we can’t have nice things lol! Have fun @yulilin3! I’ll be at MK next week. Staying at BLT Wednesday night. So excited!


----------



## FinnsMom7

LSUmiss said:


> Perhaps in areas where most things are still closed. But here, we are in phase 3 & most things are open. No one is appalled & many ppl are booking trips.


Here in NJ and still a bit of a joke where we are in reopen but I agree my friend just got back from a week long WDW trip and everyone was jealous not appalled.  I have a Nov trip booked right now and all my friends/family are happy we finally booked a much needed getaway.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

FinnsMom7 said:


> Here in NJ and still a bit of a joke where we are in reopen but I agree my friend just got back from a week long WDW trip and everyone was jealous not appalled.  I have a Nov trip booked right now and all my friends/family are happy we finally booked a much needed getaway.



I’m in NJ too and most people I know are living life as usual, but with a mask. I don’t talk Disney with them usually but When we’ve talked about vacations everyone is fine with it. I told them I was taking my son in March and they were very excited.

I actually have one set of friends who have three non Disney trips planned in the next 3 months. My other friend is looking to book a trip to Mexico soon. Another is going to the Grand Canyon. 

I haven’t seen anyone travel shamed on social media. I’ve actually seen the exact opposite. Lots of “good for you” and “how fun” or “I’m so jealous.” If someone were to travel shame me I would delete them off of social media immediately. I don’t have time for all that noise. P


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> So the frozen show is pretty unchanged aside from the actors being socially distanced and no CO2 effect.  The snow did go off





hereforthechurros said:


> Ahhh the snow is the best part, glad it survived. Are they seating every other row and well as skipping three seats?



I know the snow is really soap, but I wonder if they could add some sanitizer to it too.  "Sani-Snow" - brought to you by Disney.


----------



## MrsBooch

lorilclevelandrn said:


> I felt the same way. I understand why we are seeing less compliance with so much mixed messaging.



Yeah i'm coming more from a place where - if it's required I'm wearing it. 

I don't care to get into this but I disagree with the "findings" of the article.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MrsBooch said:


> When do we think Thanksgiving menu's will post this year? Typically it has been this week - but it's 2020.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> They posted the Halloween/Fall offerings on Disneyparks blog about 20 days prior to Sept. 15 (when they had decorations up and food offerings out).


Hopefully soon!  Thanksgiving is a week from today!!


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> Im about to watch another showing of frozen,  party of 10 behind me arguing with cm cause they want to sit together



Well, if it is a family of 10, then that is totally different.


----------



## MrsBooch

scrappinginontario said:


> Hopefully soon!  Thanksgiving is a week from today!!



LOL you got me!!


----------



## mrsap

FinnsMom7 said:


> Here in NJ and still a bit of a joke where we are in reopen but I agree my friend just got back from a week long WDW trip and everyone was jealous not appalled.  I have a Nov trip booked right now and all my friends/family are happy we finally booked a much needed getaway.



Jersey here too!! Counting down the minutes until our upcoming trip! Everyone we talked to about it has also commented how they wish they were going to Disney (or on vacation.) Could honestly care less what others think about me going. I had to cancel two trips in July and August because of quarantine both in NJ/FL, otherwise, I would have went even then. Everyone has a choice... I choose to go on vacation.


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily. We were asked by neighbors why we went as they made sure we were quarantining. My family, who loves both WDW and DL, have all expressed that there's no reason for people to be going to a theme park right now. My sister who lives in SoCal and is a DL regular is glad DL is still closed.
> 
> I've actually had open convos about it with people in my life, have you? These boards are not exactly a reasonable sounding board for that convo. There are articles and news stories out there about travel shaming. It's a thing.


We should never assume our internet bubbles and our real life bubble represent the reality of most people's thoughts on any subject.  That is especially true when it comes to the internet where the most outlandish takes get rewarded with the most interaction.


----------



## rteetz

Everyone mark it on your calendar

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...nancial-results-via-webcast-on-november-12th/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Im not sure how extensive it'll be,  most of the merch tents are 3rd party so harder to control.  Im hoping some elements do come back



good point about the 3rd party element ... maybe then it will be more just regular Disney stuff?  Hopefully they have some unique things though


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Im about to watch another showing of frozen,  party of 10 behind me arguing with cm cause they want to sit together


CMs must be half saints with the amount of patience they must possess!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Permit filed for set piece installation at Star Wars Hotel:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313176786163953667


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Permit filed for set piece installation at Star Wars Hotel:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313176786163953667



Is Chewy holding a boombox?

Also, no ones wearing the “M” Word, so this is obviously fake


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> I’m in NJ too and most people I know are living life as usual, but with a mask. I don’t talk Disney with them usually but When we’ve talked about vacations everyone is fine with it. I told them I was taking my son in March and they were very excited.
> 
> I actually have one set of friends who have three non Disney trips planned in the next 3 months. My other friend is looking to book a trip to Mexico soon. Another is going to the Grand Canyon.
> 
> I haven’t seen anyone travel shamed on social media. I’ve actually seen the exact opposite. Lots of “good for you” and “how fun” or “I’m so jealous.” If someone were to travel shame me I would delete them off of social media immediately. I don’t have time for all that noise. P



I think travel shaming is a thing, just not in my circle - to be honest, most of the travel shaming I've seen was on this thread! (around opening)


----------



## runjulesrun

Farro said:


> Hey - has the new BBQ place in the American Pavilion at Epcot reopened yet? Regal Eagle? Beagle? Eagle Beagle?
> 
> Has anyone eaten there, did you like it?


We really enjoyed it. Food was hot, fresh, tasty and we thought it was way better than what was there before.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Is Chewy holding a boombox?



From a cut movie scene (think "Say Anything").


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Is Chewy holding a boombox?
> 
> Also, no ones wearing the “M” Word, so this is obviously fake



I think it is supposed to be a futuristic looking suitcase ... And implying Chewie is the bellhop


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it is supposed to be a futuristic looking suitcase ... And implying Chewie is the bellhop


 
Poor Chewy


----------



## JaxDad

rpb718 said:


> From a cut movie scene (think "Say Anything").


----------



## runjulesrun

Farro said:


> I think travel shaming is a thing, just not in my circle - to be honest, most of the travel shaming I've seen was on this thread! (around opening)


I have not posted about either of my 2 trips to WDW since it reopened because I did not feel like dealing with the travel shaming. It is a real thing and I'm not a fan of this new trend.


----------



## JaxDad

runjulesrun said:


> I have not posted about either of my 2 trips to WDW since it reopened because I did not feel like dealing with the travel shaming. It is a real thing and I'm not a fan of this new trend.


Sadly, for many people nowadays, if someone has the opposite opinion from them, they are no longer just different or even wrong, they are evil. Once considered evil, all manner of uncivil discourse (and behavior) is "justified."


----------



## Mit88

School starts next week, so I wouldn’t take anything away from these Monday afternoon wait times


----------



## yulilin3

Just drove past blizzard beach on my way home and multiple white tents were being erected,  i counted 5. Not sure what  thats about


----------



## leahgoogle

runjulesrun said:


> I have not posted about either of my 2 trips to WDW since it reopened because I did not feel like dealing with the travel shaming. It is a real thing and I'm not a fan of this new trend.


This is how I feel. My daughters and I have a WDW trip in a couple weeks. I have no intention of posting anything on social media. My girls have been going to in-person school since Aug and participating in sports. I feel Disney is just as safe as how we have been living. I am sure there is someone where I live who would not agree. Actually, my parents will probably quarantine from us when we get back. DH is on board with us going and actually suggested we keep the trip (we booked in January).


----------



## charmed59

gottalovepluto said:


> Let’s take a more practical approach actually...
> 
> 
> We don’t do COVID data here but we have permission from the mod to discuss it IF it directly relates to theme parks. You apparently have this data so put it up.


My apologies to the moderator if this is off subject.  There is a website http://covid19florida.mystrikingly.com/ that takes numbers from the Florida State government website and tracks them in graphs.  You can look at the data a million different ways. 

 I was pulling up the graphs for non-Florida resident (Tourist) cases found in Orange and Osceola counties, and those cases climbed first when Universal and DVC opened.  Peaked when WDW opened, and then slowed considerably.  Now non-Florida residents in those countries are trending up faster than the numbers for Florida residents.

Other interesting numbers are while the state of Florida in general is holding steady, Orange County is increasing in all age groups other than college age.

These could all be coincidences, as there are no contact tracing proof they were theme park goers.  But there is no contact tracing proof they are not either.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Chef Mickey characters returning December 16.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> Chef Mickey characters returning December 16.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313201892865069056


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313201892865069056



Great news!!!


----------



## Spridell

Farro said:


> Great news!!!


I really like how they handle it at Garden Grill.

That top tier is perfect for them to walk around.  Works out really well with people on the lower level getting good pics of the characters above.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> Chef Mickey characters returning December 16.




Glad to see things coming back ... though I will miss the low price they had sans Characters


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see things coming back ... though I will miss the low price they had sans Characters



Same.

I was there 2 weeks ago and to be honest, I thought the food was better WITHOUT the characters.


----------



## Mit88

Not that this is any indication of what and when things will return, but they seem to be moving forward at least a little ever since DeSantis gave the green light. I still think Parades/Fireworks/ParkHopping are more than likely a 2021 return, but im starting to think it’s not completely out of the realm of possibility that we see one or two of those return before the calendar turns


----------



## mi*vida*loca

It looks like they’re keeping the same food they’ve had since reopening with a Few new celebratory items. I wish we could actually take pictures with the characters.


----------



## rpb718

mi*vida*loca said:


> Chef Mickey characters returning December 16.



Glad we are going later this month.  We would never have gone as a character breakfast but couldn't pass up the chance to finally go there without the characters (and not nearly as loud).


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

rpb718 said:


> Glad we are going later this month.  We would never have gone as a character breakfast but couldn't pass up the chance to finally go there without the characters (and not nearly as loud).


While I enjoy the characters this November I will like the price and noise level better.  My DD and niece are 14 & 13 and no longer enjoy taking pics with the characters, it's like pulling teeth.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

rpb718 said:


> Glad we are going later this month.  We would never have gone as a character breakfast but couldn't pass up the chance to finally go there without the characters (and not nearly as loud).



This place has been a favorite for my son since he was little. He asked to go for her 21st bday trip but I told him there’s no characters and he said forget it. I do like the family style aspect of it. But I don’t want to pay those prices if I can’t even get a picture.


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> The WDW subreddit was overrun for weeks with people coming in to bash WDW and people going there. There are still comments almost daily.



To be fair, it's reddit. If you step outside they are bashing you. Their echo chamber is ridiculous


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Mit88 said:


> Is Chewy holding a boombox?


It's a case of ice cream cones for the onsite ice cream parlor.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> Not that this is any indication of what and when things will return, but they seem to be moving forward at least a little ever since DeSantis gave the green light. I still think Parades/Fireworks/ParkHopping are more than likely a 2021 return, but im starting to think it’s not completely out of the realm of possibility that we see one or two of those return before the calendar turns


 
It seems like somebody in the know said we won’t see nighttime entertainment for a “very very long time.”


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

mi*vida*loca said:


> This place has been a favorite for my son since he was little. He asked to go for her 21st bday trip but I told him there’s no characters and he said forget it. I do like the family style aspect of it. But I don’t want to pay those prices if I can’t even get a picture.


I am pleasantly surprised the prices went down since no characters and a variety of items instead of having one option at a TS for $17, I felt the lowered price was a bargain but then again I am one who drinks the Disney Kool-Aid..lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Yes, I have had conversations with people in my life. And Reddit is fun, but still its own like minded thought bubble.
> 
> No need to be so defensive, your experience is not mine, no big deal.


Sorry didn't mean to come across as defensive just trying to be realistic. I choose to travel to WDW but can also accept the fact that it's frowned upon by many right now. As you can see from posts by people sharing their experiences here, outside of us Disney lovers, it's a different view WDW right now. Not by everyone but I would guess most. 

Reddit has 330 million members and 138,000 different subreddits for discussion so not sure it's really it's a bubble.

We've (I've) veered far enough. Sorry Ryan!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


More of this ahead of Christmas please!


----------



## jemtx

In


TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to see things coming back ... though I will miss the low price they had sans Characters


 what do you think the price will go up to now?  $25 seemed like a great value for an family-style Disney experience


----------



## yulilin3

Since it's off topic day in this thread i would love to say that @rteetz is a very patient moderator.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Spridell said:


> I really like how they handle it at Garden Grill.
> 
> That top tier is perfect for them to walk around.  Works out really well with people on the lower level getting good pics of the characters above.


We were at garden grill last week and I was really disappointed... Sitting with my back toward the characters, it was impossible to see anything unless I stood up. Would only be ok for small kids that are standing on the booth to see them. 
Also, the food was not very good. Of course, I was comparing it with dinner from liberty tree tavern the night before and it was nowhere near as tasty...


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Since it's off topic day in this thread i would love to say that @rteetz is a very patient moderator.


Yeah it seems like people seem to forget the thread guidelines suddenly


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jemtx said:


> In
> 
> what do you think the price will go up to now?  $25 seemed like a great value for an family-style Disney experience



Well, Garden Grill is now providing what I expect to be a similar experience as Chef Mickey's will

Their prices are currently:

Breakfast: Adult $42.00 / Child Ages 3-9 $27.00.
Lunch and Dinner: Adult $55.00 / Child Ages 3-9 $36.00.

as far as I can tell, this is the same price as before, so I expect Chef Mickey's to be similar


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> Since it's off topic day in this thread i would love to say that @rteetz is a very patient moderator.


Yep, cleaning up any sign of a realistic down to earth or as some might say negative post instantly!


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep, cleaning up any sign of a realistic down to earth or as some might say negative post instantly!


I don’t think the title of this thread involves solving America’s problems....


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I don’t think the title of this thread involves solving America’s problems....


Nope true. Subject is about how park operations are affected by covid. I guess pointing out how covid really is still a thing outside of America is one step too far.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Nope true. Subject is about how park operations are affected by covid. I guess pointing out how covid really is still a thing outside of America is one step too far.


Covid is still a thing worldwide. It’s not just America. This isn’t the place to discuss those things, whether this country or that country is doing things right or not. We’ve been down this road several times. I give people ample chances. If you can’t abide by that then maybe this isn’t the place for you. Walt Disney World is open, this thread is to discuss current operations regarding that. Not solely directed at you either but this is not the place to discuss new things from the CDC, or WHO or wherever else. This thread is for the theme parks. Go to the community board if someone insists on posting about the other things.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Covid is still a thing worldwide. It’s not just America. This isn’t the place to discuss those things, whether this country or that country is doing things right or not. We’ve been down this road several times. I give people ample chances. If you can’t abide by that then maybe this isn’t the place for you. Walt Disney World is open, this thread is to discuss current operations regarding that. Not solely directed at you either but this is not the place to discuss new things from the CDC, or WHO or wherever else. This thread is for the theme parks. Go to the community board if someone insists on posting about the other things.


I see what you did there 

So I'm not allowed to say why, but am I allowed to point out that disney restaurants officially from today are not safe afterall?


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> So I'm not allowed to say why, but am I allowed to point out that disney restaurants officially from today are not safe afterall?


Still not getting it are we?


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> So I'm not allowed to say why, but am I allowed to point out that disney restaurants officially from today are not safe afterall?


You are getting awfully close of being confrontational,  that's against DIS  guidelines. Again Ryan has been extremely patient here,  we (mods) do this job for free and all we ask is people follow thread rules,  it's really not that hard


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Yep, cleaning up any sign of a realistic down to earth or as some might say negative post instantly!


It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.  Thanks Ryan!


----------



## gottalovepluto

The radio silence on CSR dining options is worrying me... it’s due to open 10/14 and I’m worried if we don’t get any news the only food is gonna be QS


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> The radio silence on CSR dining options is worrying me... it’s due to open 10/14 and I’m worried if we don’t get any news the only food is gonna be QS



I think so too unfortunately. That will be such a disappointment for those in GDT to not have any of the fantastic bars/lounges or Toledo open.

I'll have to keep an eye on it, we don't go until April, but I sure don't want my first stay at GDT to have only the quick service open.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> The radio silence on CSR dining options is worrying me... it’s due to open 10/14 and I’m worried if we don’t get any news the only food is gonna be QS


May take them a little bit to get Toledo up and going if they want it. That was used as a player lounge of sorts for the NBA. They had ping pong tables and such in there.


----------



## Spridell

pixieprincess925 said:


> We were at garden grill last week and I was really disappointed... Sitting with my back toward the characters, it was impossible to see anything unless I stood up. Would only be ok for small kids that are standing on the booth to see them.
> Also, the food was not very good. Of course, I was comparing it with dinner from liberty tree tavern the night before and it was nowhere near as tasty...


Sorry to hear that.

I never had Dinner there only Breakfast like 5 times.  And I think the breakfast is one of the best on property.  

Sorry for your bad experience


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I think so too unfortunately. That will be such a disappointment for those in GDT to not have any of the fantastic bars/lounges or Toledo open.
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on it, we don't go until April, but I sure don't want my first stay at GDT to have only the quick service open.



What about 3 bridges?   If literally just the one QS that would suck as that is the worst of the food options there


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> What about 3 bridges?   If literally just the one QS that would suck as that is the worst of the food options there



3 bridges would be good, but I still need a bar in GDT.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Spridell said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I never had Dinner there only Breakfast like 5 times.  And I think the breakfast is one of the best on property.
> 
> Sorry for your bad experience



We've done breakfast and dinner there end enjoyed them both quite a bit (albeit in pre-covid times)

I will say it was a bit salty but we.live salt and are always adding more so that didn't bother us but might others


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> 3 bridges would be good, but I still need a bar in GDT.


I can’t seem them keeping both closed. If I had to guess they might end up keeping Toledo and Dahlia closed but open Three Bridges and Barcelona.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> I can’t seem them keeping both closed. If I had to guess they might end up keeping Toledo and Dahlia closed but open Three Bridges and Barcelona.


Did they announce what restaurants and shops would be open ahead of reopening any of the resorts? If so, how far in advance? (We're booked for GDT checking in Nov 5. We've never been to CSR before, but it seems like a lot of people here like the restaurants. I'd consider adding one to our schedule if they're open.)


----------



## yulilin3

The availability calendar looks wacky to me. DHS today around noon time was bananas and yet the AP pool is still available? like, it looks to me AP pool has a lot more availability than last month compared to the other pools


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> More of this ahead of Christmas please!



Bring back Tusker House please, even if no characters.  My AK day will feel empty without it.


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Did they announce what restaurants and shops would be open ahead of reopening any of the resorts? If so, how far in advance? (We're booked for GDT checking in Nov 5. We've never been to CSR before, but it seems like a lot of people here like the restaurants. I'd consider adding one to our schedule if they're open.)


Table services have typically gotten some advance so people could book them.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> 3 bridges would be good, but I still need a bar in GDT.


Barcelona should be reopening.


----------



## andyman8

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Did they announce what restaurants and shops would be open ahead of reopening any of the resorts? If so, how far in advance? (We're booked for GDT checking in Nov 5. We've never been to CSR before, but it seems like a lot of people here like the restaurants. I'd consider adding one to our schedule if they're open.)


Lately, they've been updating the resort page about 5-10 days prior to opening. We should get an idea this week or, if not, early next week.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...st-members-who-find-new-jobs-before-december/


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...st-members-who-find-new-jobs-before-december/


Not a fan of this at all.


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...st-members-who-find-new-jobs-before-december/


That's a bummer for cast members who might have been able to "double dip" so to speak to maybe help catch up after a rough time. It isn't unusual though in the marketplace for severance to end if new employment begins during the severance period.


----------



## runjulesrun

Any guesses on if AOA will reopen Nov 1? My guess is yes given how crowds appear to be increasing but maybe I'm overly optimistic?


----------



## Aimeedyan

Just got back from another quick trip (we booked a standard studio at SSR and were upgraded to a 1 bedroom newly renovated preferred!) so a few random thoughts:

I am bummed about Chef Mickey's - we had breakfast there again this morning and it's SO GOOD and a great (Disney) value. Thankfully we'll get to eat there a few more times before the changeover. Until we can actually meet the characters, I'm not forking out the increased price.

We spent the morning at MK and it seemed like a normal October day. The baby care center was SLAMMED - and we visited the center on Thanksgiving Day last year! There was a wait to change diapers, a wait for the nursing room, and a wait for the feeding space. There was just one CM working when we arrived and he was frazzled and snippy. Another CM came in shortly after and she said this was the most people they've seen in a long while. The tiny hallway was full of families waiting so we changed and got out of there.

Thankfully the walls surrounding the first aid and baby care center are now down so there was a nice breeze since many of us were sitting outside feeding bottles. Bonus was that we got to see the villians, pooh and friends, and the cadaver dan's go by while on a bench!

Disney Springs yesterday was busy as expected; 35 minute wait for World of Disney around 3pm and waits at every other store, but mostly only 10 parties deep. Mask compliance seemed fine - it probably helped that it was quite cool and breezy so people weren't struggling as much. I have avoided it on weekend evenings but I had lunch and dinner there since we could walk and I felt okay. Sure, I was brushing elbows with people occasionally but logically I know that's really not risky behavior with what we know now. It's nice to see live music at DS again, too!

Photopass studio IS open - they told me their hours are 2:30pm-10pm. You can do the virtual background or the traditional. We walked right in. Such great staff working there and they really want people to come see them!

Did y'all know they redid the line for Buzz? I think we rode it about a month ago and this was new. The door to the moving walkway has moved completely and the line is reworked inside. My guess is they were trying to increase the indoor queue?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> Not a fan of this at all.


Ouch. Like I get it the idea- not paying them if they’re getting paid by someone else- but to me the optics of this are even worse than 100% executive salaries while terminating thousands of employees.

And what an awful time to look for employment! Holiday jobs are already snagged by the beginning of Dec and who needs extra help when America hits OMG-I-SPENT-TOO-MUCH-AT-XMAS-AND-I’M-BROKE January? In light of the timing this is an ESPECIALLY crappy move to me


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 530161
> 
> School starts next week, so I wouldn’t take anything away from these Monday afternoon wait times


Honestly, if you told me these were the wait times from my trip at the end of August I would have believed you....because this is exactly what it looked like that weekend at times. Rope drop, ride the rides, eat the foods, take the naps, ride the rides some more after the crazy is gone, sleep the sleeps, repeat.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Ouch. Like I get it the idea- not paying them if they’re getting paid by someone else- but to me the optics of this are even worse than 100% executive salaries while terminating thousands of employees.
> 
> And what an awful time to look for employment! Holiday jobs are already snagged by the beginning of Dec and who needs extra help when America hits OMG-I-SPENT-TOO-MUCH-AT-XMAS-AND-I’M-BROKE January? In light of the timing this is an ESPECIALLY crappy move to me


The bad thing isn’t the pay part, but losing their severance means losing healthcare during the waiting period with the new job.


----------



## Dentam

I wonder if Disney is going to just ramp up the attendance cap and offerings at WDW now since they are allowed to by FL's governor and they've maybe given up on making headway with CA's?  Try to make money where they can?  I think this would be a mistake, public health-wise, but I could see the pressure to do so.


----------



## Eric Smith

Dentam said:


> I wonder if Disney is going to just ramp up the attendance cap and offerings at WDW now since they are allowed to by FL's governor and they've maybe given up on making headway with CA's?


I really don't think they're going to increase the cap at Florida any time soon.  The parks can't really handle it with the current ride capacity limitations.


----------



## Dentam

Eric Smith said:


> I really don't think they're going to increase the cap at Florida any time soon.  The parks can't really handle it with the current ride capacity limitations.



I'm talking about increasing everything, including ride capacity limits.  FL's governor has said he encourages theme parks to go to full attendance again.  I think this would be a huge mistake, like I said, but I just wonder how Disney will approach this now that CA seems to be a lost cause with Iger quitting the task force and the governor not budging.  Just a thought going through my head tonight.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Hoping to get to a chef Mickey’s before the characters - and price increases!!!


----------



## Brianstl

Dentam said:


> I'm talking about increasing everything, including ride capacity limits.  FL's governor has said he encourages theme parks to go to full attendance again.  I think this would be a huge mistake, like I said, but I just wonder how Disney will approach this now that CA seems to be a lost cause with Iger quitting the task force and the governor not budging.  Just a thought going through my head tonight.


I think all the hotels closed both on-site and off point to little need to increase capacity much if at all.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dentam said:


> I'm talking about increasing everything, including ride capacity limits.  FL's governor has said he encourages theme parks to go to full attendance again.  I think this would be a huge mistake, like I said, but I just wonder how Disney will approach this now that CA seems to be a lost cause with Iger quitting the task force and the governor not budging.  Just a thought going through my head tonight.


They’re gonna have to increase ride capacity given the reports of lines on weekends


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> I think all the hotels closed both on-site and off point to little need to increase capacity much if at all.


They’re walking a tightrope. If they increase to the point they look like a cesspool a decent amount of those of us coming to visit from out of state might bail. And those travelers are where the money is at. My fam is looking at dropping about $6k on just tickets and hotels for our week in Nov but if it’s crowded as hell we will bail. Some crowds are expected and fine but 2 hour ride waits (or packed TS venues)? Hard pass. Disney can try to squeeze out what they would have made on us out their APs  but it ain’t gonna happen


----------



## Broncho52

runjulesrun said:


> Any guesses on if AOA will reopen Nov 1? My guess is yes given how crowds appear to be increasing but maybe I'm overly optimistic?


We are scheduled to stay there nov 7-14.  I just did a mock booking for the same dates and it is showing no availability at AOA.  Seems strange as I can’t imagine they are sold out.  Makes me think it may not be opening in time.


----------



## one_cat

Dentam said:


> I'm talking about increasing everything, including ride capacity limits.  FL's governor has said he encourages theme parks to go to full attendance again.  I think this would be a huge mistake, like I said, but I just wonder how Disney will approach this now that CA seems to be a lost cause with Iger quitting the task force and the governor not budging.  Just a thought going through my head tonight.


I don’t think it would make much difference.  Pretty much anyone who wants to go to the parks at this point can get a reservation.


----------



## runjulesrun

Broncho52 said:


> We are scheduled to stay there nov 7-14.  I just did a mock booking for the same dates and it is showing no availability at AOA.  Seems strange as I can’t imagine they are sold out.  Makes me think it may not be opening in time.


Interesting. I just looked also and you are right, nothing available and it does seem strange given how much availability there was last time I looked (last week). Something to keep an eye on. We are there Nov 6-10.


----------



## skeeter31

runjulesrun said:


> Interesting. I just looked also and you are right, nothing available and it does seem strange given how much availability there was last time I looked (last week). Something to keep an eye on. We are there Nov 6-10.


Yeah it’s definitely looking bad for AoA. I just tried some random dates in November and December and no availability at all for AoA. And the pop up about constantly changing hotel availability and possible closings comes up. I wonder if they’re not going to open or only open a small portion of the rooms (maybe Little Mermaid only). But going by booking availability, it doesn’t look like 11/1 is happening.

And it seems to be the same for CSR now as well. Checked some dates in November and December, and no availability at all with the same pop up. ???


----------



## runjulesrun

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely looking bad for AoA. I just tried some random dates in November and December and no availability at all for AoA. And the pop up about constantly changing hotel availability and possible closings comes up. I wonder if they’re not going to open or only open a small portion of the rooms (maybe Little Mermaid only). But going by booking availability, it doesn’t look like 11/1 is happening.
> 
> And it seems to be the same for CSR now as well. Checked some dates in November and December, and no availability at all with the same pop up. ???


Interesting for sure. The pop up has been happening every time I look at a resort that is scheduled to open but hasn't yet. Given how crowded the parks seem to be getting, it would be so surprising if they didn't open. I would be interested to see where they move us to though. We are in a family suite and with a 22 yo son and 17 yo daughter, we have to have 3 beds wherever they put us. That plus the 2 bathrooms is why we booked where we did.


----------



## Dentam

one_cat said:


> I don’t think it would make much difference.  Pretty much anyone who wants to go to the parks at this point can get a reservation.



I haven't been keeping track as much since we got back from our trip - is HS not consistently at full capacity anymore?  It sounds like based on reports I've seen that crowds have increased though since our Labor Day week trip and HS was at capacity every day of that week along with all of the parks on the weekend if I remember correctly.  It seems like Disney has maybe already increased the limits and I just wonder how much more they will continue to do so.


----------



## Broncho52

runjulesrun said:


> Interesting for sure. The pop up has been happening every time I look at a resort that is scheduled to open but hasn't yet. Given how crowded the parks seem to be getting, it would be so surprising if they didn't open. I would be interested to see where they move us to though. We are in a family suite and with a 22 yo son and 17 yo daughter, we have to have 3 beds wherever they put us. That plus the 2 bathrooms is why we booked where we did.


We are in the same boat.  We booked AOA for multiple reasons.  2 bathrooms being a big one.  I’m afraid of getting moved to the cabins with bunk beds in the main bedroom and only 1 bathroom.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AoA just popped up on random days in Nov for me. After all the weirdness with CSR availability my new rule of thumb is 48 hours before I get concerned.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

runjulesrun said:


> That's a bummer for cast members who might have been able to "double dip" so to speak to maybe help catch up after a rough time. It isn't unusual though in the marketplace for severance to end if new employment begins during the severance period.



I posted in the news thread but I was wondering if the details of the severence were every announced, as to who qualified to get anything anyway.  If this really just impacts more senior people then I can get this but if it impacts lower level hourly/part time people then this is pretty sucky as they might have to take a job with even lower pay than Disney was providing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> They’re walking a tightrope. If they increase to the point they look like a cesspool a decent amount of those of us coming to visit from out of state might bail. And those travelers are where the money is at. My fam is looking at dropping about $6k on just tickets and hotels for our week in Nov but if it’s crowded as hell we will bail. Some crowds are expected and fine but 2 hour ride waits (or packed TS venues)? Hard pass. Disney can try to squeeze out what they would have made on us out their APs  but it ain’t gonna happen



exactly!  I think before they increase capacity they need to have more things open to absorb crowds (more shows, etc.) - which is obviously a chicken and egg thing in that to justify increasing expenses they need more revenue but to generate more revenue they need to increase expenses

I think that is why they are slowly adding things, like just opening the Frozen Show and saw at least one rumor of Indy opening (no idea if true, but would make sense since large, outside theater), and we are seeing longer park hours creep in as well

I think if they do a big things where they reopen tons of stuff all at once that would be a mistake and freak out people coming from out of state, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Oh BTW, thought I would share here since I know the topic came up before and at least I was curious about this

A friend of mine recently ate at Hollywood and Vine and posted pictures of her food and it looked really good.  I asked her and she said it was really good and so much better than when it was a buffet

So that is good to see and hopefully a positive sign for how the food at Chef Mickey's might be after they add characters (and a few items to the menu) and if/when they add other meals beyond breakfast


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh BTW, thought I would share here since I know the topic came up before and at least I was curious about this
> 
> A friend of mine recently ate at Hollywood and Vine and posted pictures of her food and it looked really good.  I asked her and she said it was really good and so much better than when it was a buffet
> 
> So that is good to see and hopefully a positive sign for how the food at Chef Mickey's might be after they add characters (and a few items to the menu) and if/when they add other meals beyond breakfast



Get someone from the Dis there to do yet another H&V review so we can see if it elevated above the Hollywood & Slime status it currently has from the on screen crew.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh BTW, thought I would share here since I know the topic came up before and at least I was curious about this
> 
> A friend of mine recently ate at Hollywood and Vine and posted pictures of her food and it looked really good.  I asked her and she said it was really good and so much better than when it was a buffet
> 
> So that is good to see and hopefully a positive sign for how the food at Chef Mickey's might be after they add characters (and a few items to the menu) and if/when they add other meals beyond breakfast




There's a thread over on the Restaurants board about it, with pictures. Looks pretty good!


----------



## disneygirlsng

HokieRaven5 said:


> Get someone from the Dis there to do yet another H&V review so we can see if it elevated above the Hollywood & Slime status it currently has from the on screen crew.


Yea, I've read at least a dozen reviews from there since it reopened and all have been very, very good.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313457876405547009


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313457876405547009



that is a bold move.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely looking bad for AoA. I just tried some random dates in November and December and no availability at all for AoA. And the pop up about constantly changing hotel availability and possible closings comes up. I wonder if they’re not going to open or only open a small portion of the rooms (maybe Little Mermaid only). But going by booking availability, it doesn’t look like 11/1 is happening.
> 
> And it seems to be the same for CSR now as well. Checked some dates in November and December, and no availability at all with the same pop up. ???



I see availability for both hotels for this November.

Probably just a glitch for you? That pop up shows for any hotel that isn't open yet and has been for a while.


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> that is a bold move.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh BTW, thought I would share here since I know the topic came up before and at least I was curious about this
> 
> A friend of mine recently ate at Hollywood and Vine and posted pictures of her food and it looked really good.  I asked her and she said it was really good and so much better than when it was a buffet
> 
> So that is good to see and hopefully a positive sign for how the food at Chef Mickey's might be after they add characters (and a few items to the menu) and if/when they add other meals beyond breakfast


so you're saying I could've gotten extra points for the dining situation at DHS on the podcast? I demand a recount!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313457876405547009



Um, this is not the "sign of things returning to normal" I was looking for


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> so you're saying I could've gotten extra points for the dining situation at DHS on the podcast? I demand a recount!!



Yes, yes, I am sure the "but now it is above terrible" argument would have won the day for you


----------



## Erica Ladd

Did I miss the date that Chef Mickey’s is bringing back characters? I was hoping to get breakfast there before they return - and the prices go up!!


----------



## Dentam

Paging Mr. Morrow did a vlog on Hollywood and Vine recently and said the food was very good.  They also have the characters coming out in their halloween costumes which was really cute.


----------



## yulilin3

Erica Ladd said:


> Did I miss the date that Chef Mickey’s is brining back characters? I was hoping to get breakfast there before they return - and the prices go up!!


Dec 16th


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yes, yes, I am sure the "but now it is above terrible" argument would have won the day for you


speaking of, new menu for ABC Commissary when it reopens on the 8th
must try the shrimp tacos and watermelon margarita
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/abc-commissary/menus/


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of, new menu for ABC Commissary when it reopens on the 8th
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/abc-commissary/menus/



It seems like even though menus are limited at some locations, others are getting a bit of a facelift with better/tastier options!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> speaking of, new menu for ABC Commissary when it reopens on the 8th
> must try the shrimp tacos and watermelon margarita
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/abc-commissary/menus/



Definitely looks like some good options - though do worry sometimes when they totally remove things like burgers and hotdogs as some people just want that, so I worry this menu wont' last

Also interesting they are adding an adult grilled cheese option - when they could just open up Woody's Lunchbox which already had one on the menu

The plan based burger sounds good though!


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely looks like some good options - though do worry sometimes when they totally remove things like burgers and hotdogs as some people just want that, so I worry this menu wont' last
> 
> Also interesting they are adding an adult grilled cheese option - when they could just open up Woody's Lunchbox which already had one on the menu
> 
> The plan based burger sounds good though!


Backlot Express and rosie's still have burgers and hot dogs so im hopeful these new items will stay,  they did keep probably their only good item from before hich which is the chicken club


----------



## HokieRaven5

FEA getting a refurb from Nov 2-6.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Thanks for the Chef Mickey’s info - we will be there before 12/15!!!  Now - just need to make sure I can still get a Bloody Mary!!


----------



## rteetz

HokieRaven5 said:


> FEA getting a refurb from Nov 2-6.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313473198206451718


My Epcot day is Nov. 5th...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My Epcot day is Nov. 5th...



Maybe this will reduce crowds even more for you then?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe this will reduce crowds even more for you then?


That would be nice. Or it will just make lines at other attractions busier.


----------



## jschlaud

rteetz said:


> My Epcot day is Nov. 5th...


Mine is Nov. 4th..... and my kids love Frozen.


----------



## Farro

Has there been any photos or reports of actual work being done on the People Mover?


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely looking bad for AoA. I just tried some random dates in November and December and no availability at all for AoA. And the pop up about constantly changing hotel availability and possible closings comes up. I wonder if they’re not going to open or only open a small portion of the rooms (maybe Little Mermaid only). But going by booking availability, it doesn’t look like 11/1 is happening.
> 
> And it seems to be the same for CSR now as well. Checked some dates in November and December, and no availability at all with the same pop up. ???


That can't be a good sign. If they were opening they'd need to be filling as many dates as possible. Wonder if they'll at least start moving people soon.


gottalovepluto said:


> AoA just popped up on random days in Nov for me. After all the weirdness with CSR availability my new rule of thumb is 48 hours before I get concerned.


Then again, maybe not!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Has there been any photos or reports of actual work being done on the People Mover?



Soon


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Soon



How dare you....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jschlaud said:


> Mine is Nov. 4th..... and my kids love Frozen.



definitely sucks and one of those things I hate about Disney planning ....

"so you can reserve a park like a year in advance but we will announce an attraction closure only a few weeks out


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> definitely sucks and one of those things I hate about Disney planning ....
> 
> "so you can reserve a park like a year in advance but we will announce an attraction closure only a few weeks out



True, but....if park reservations stay and fast passes don't come back (and assuming increased capacity) it should be much easier to change park days when things like this happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> True, but....if park reservations stay and fast passes don't come back (and assuming increased capacity) it should be much easier to change park days when things like this happen.



It should, at least for parks not named DHS, but yeah


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> It should, at least for parks not named DHS, but yeah



I have already prepped everyone in group (Micky and my brother   ) that there is a real possibility we may not even get on ROTR and I am NOT planning the trip around that ride. We get 2 days at DHS and that's that.

I think they ignored me...


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Farro said:


> Has there been any photos or reports of actual work being done on the People Mover?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Farro said:


> I have already prepped everyone in group (Micky and my brother   ) that there is a real possibility we may not even get on ROTR and I am NOT planning the trip around that ride. We get 2 days at DHS and that's that.
> 
> I think they ignored me...



OMG don’t say that. My son might die if we don’t get on it. Lol.

I’m more hoping for park hopping over FP+ so we can jump to DHS to get additional chances if needed.


----------



## leahgoogle

mi*vida*loca said:


> OMG don’t say that. My son might die if we don’t get on it. Lol.
> 
> I’m more hoping for park hopping over FP+ so we can jump to DHS to get additional chances if needed.


We have one full day at DHS and in addition we are going to go right from MCO to HS to try and get a 2pm boarding pass. My girls are so hoping to ride it. I'm not going to lie, I want to ride it too!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

leahgoogle said:


> We have one full day at DHS and in addition we are going to go right from MCO to HS to try and get a 2pm boarding pass. My girls are so hoping to ride it. I'm not going to lie, I want to ride it too!



We arrive on my sons 21st birthday and was planning to go straight to Epcot for his first legal drink and to drink around the world. But now I’m debating on going to DHS and try for a 2 pm. If they Make hopping a thing again I will definitely do that and then hop to Epcot ! 

I’ve never seen a Star Wars movie but I also want to ride it !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> We arrive on my sons 21st birthday and was planning to go straight to Epcot for his first legal drink and to drink around the world. But now I’m debating on going to DHS and try for a 2 pm. If they Make hopping a thing again I will definitely do that and then hop to Epcot !
> 
> I’ve never seen a Star Wars movie but I also want to ride it !



certainly not required to know anything about Star Wars  to appreciate the attraction, though some knowledge of the key characters might help.  If you have time might want to watch The Force Awakens and/or read the novel (it's a quick read) Black Spire Outpost


----------



## yulilin3

Josh is at DHS today


----------



## andyman8

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it’s definitely looking bad for AoA. I just tried some random dates in November and December and no availability at all for AoA. And the pop up about constantly changing hotel availability and possible closings comes up. I wonder if they’re not going to open or only open a small portion of the rooms (maybe Little Mermaid only). But going by booking availability, it doesn’t look like 11/1 is happening.
> 
> And it seems to be the same for CSR now as well. Checked some dates in November and December, and no availability at all with the same pop up. ???


I wouldn’t read too much into availability, as Disney’s systems can be very wonky. With AoA, we’ll likely hear if the reopening is called off within the next 7-10 days. If we don’t hear anything, then as the expression goes “no news is good news.”

With CSR, I’d be shocked if it didn’t open on 10/14. Now, mind you, they may only open GDT and one or two of the section, but I’d bet something over there will open. We should get a sense of what offerings will be available sometime this week or maybe early, early next week at the latest.


----------



## teeeera

yulilin3 said:


> Josh is at DHS today


Which YouTube channel is this?


----------



## yulilin3

teeeera said:


> Which YouTube channel is this?


What? No,  Josh D'Amaro


----------



## closetmickey

jschlaud said:


> Mine is Nov. 4th..... and my kids love Frozen.


It just doesn’t seem fair that they schedule a closure a month out when park reservations must be made. We come from the west so are infrequent visitors. I would be very sad...


----------



## teeeera

yulilin3 said:


> What? No,  Josh D'Amaro


Oh hahahaha nevermind


----------



## MrsBooch

Kona Cafe is also now Mobile Order - and I'm ok with it.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> What? No,  Josh D'Amaro



Well, since he is back in Florida, i wonder if they are in standstill back in CA 

probably reading too much into it though lol......


----------



## SarahC97

Does anyone think they're going to extend the hours of DHS for 10/16 to 10/18? They've extended the hours of every other park that weekend -- seems strange to me that they're not extending DHS too.


----------



## runjulesrun

andyman8 said:


> I wouldn’t read too much into availability, as Disney’s systems can be very wonky. With AoA, we’ll likely hear if the reopening is called off within the next 7-10 days. If we don’t hear anything, then as the expression goes “no news is good news.”
> 
> With CSR, I’d be shocked if it didn’t open on 10/14. Now, mind you, they may only open GDT and one or two of the section, but I’d bet something over there will open. We should get a sense of what offerings will be available sometime this week or maybe early, early next week at the latest.


I looked today and found weekday stays available at AoA but not the weekends I checked. I suspect they are just at capacity for the weekend days I checked. Gonna be crowded.


----------



## Flamingeaux

Erica Ladd said:


> Did I miss the date that Chef Mickey’s is brining back characters? I was hoping to get breakfast there before they return - and the prices go up!!



I've heard good things about brining before smoking back characters.  They're much juicing that way.


----------



## andyman8

runjulesrun said:


> I looked today and found weekday stays available at AoA but not the weekends I checked. I suspect they are just at capacity for the weekend days I checked. Gonna be crowded.


Yep. And long lines to go along with it. If only they were working on a way to help Guests avoid long lines and also increase revenue...


----------



## sara_s

HokieRaven5 said:


> FEA getting a refurb from Nov 2-6.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313473198206451718


Oops I'll be there that week.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Yep. And long lines to go along with it. If only they were working on a way to help Guests avoid long lines and also increase revenue...


At this point I'm like bring on the paid FP ahead of the holidays please.


----------



## Sarahslay

Broncho52 said:


> We are in the same boat.  We booked AOA for multiple reasons.  2 bathrooms being a big one.  I’m afraid of getting moved to the cabins with bunk beds in the main bedroom and only 1 bathroom.


I wouldn't be too concerned, it still pops up for dates that I look at with plenty of availability, along with CSR (although, not as much availability with CSR since they aren't booking CL.). I know the second week or november there are lots of room categories still available to choose from, it may just be that the first week it's booked solid, or booked up through select weekends so if you want to include a weekend it is automatically not available. Hopefully for you, in the case of it not opening, they would move you to a DVC room or something.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Josh is at DHS today


I feel like that's his favorite park to pop in to. Hopefully it's a mad house and he can have the same reaction every other person has when visiting the parks and dealing with tons of people and long lines.


----------



## yulilin3

Hopefully Josh seeing for himself the crazy long queues prompts some readjusting


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> I feel like that's his favorite park to pop in to. Hopefully it's a mad house and he can have the same reaction every other person has when visiting the parks and dealing with tons of people and long lines.


Omg, great minds,  lol


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OT, but acceptable OT I think...

My kids lunch is cooling off, my son just asked how much longer, I said soon. He said “you can’t say soon when it’s really long!!”


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> I feel like that's his favorite park to pop in to. Hopefully it's a mad house and he can have the same reaction every other person has when visiting the parks and dealing with tons of people and long lines.



It's likely he already knows and why he visits it so often. Again - great leadership - approaching with first hand experience what has been the most crowded park is the best way to fix it. He's on the ground. I love this guy.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Flamingeaux said:


> I've heard good things about brining before smoking back characters.  They're much juicing that way.



Haha. Fixed it. Think it’s time for that Bloody Mary!!


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> It's likely he already knows and why he visits it so often. Again - great leadership - approaching with first hand experience what has been the most crowded park is the best way to fix it. He's on the ground. I love this guy.


Oh, I love him too! I just hope things do change because any more and it's just getting careless, it's the park that needs a lower cap because it just can't handle what they'ved set it at due to its layout. Of course as awesome as I think he is, especially with how he focuses on CMs, I won't hold my breathe on changes.


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> Oh, I love him too! I just hope things do change because any more and it's just getting careless, it's the park that needs a lower cap because it just can't handle what they'ved set it at due to its layout. Of course as awesome as I think he is, especially with how he focuses on CMs, I won't hold my breathe on changes.



agree with you - either lower capacity or more "other stuff" options to thin out the lines and give people something else to do.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> agree with you - either lower capacity or more "other stuff" options to thin out the lines and give people something else to do.


and it's 102 degrees right now, seeing the crazy MMRR winding queue with very little shade will be a senses opener. Anyone can stand in a long line but it gets 10 times harder with this heat, he was there, jeans and rolled up long sleeve so he's feeling it too


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> agree with you - either lower capacity or more "other stuff" options to thin out the lines and give people something else to do.


My understanding is that, with the new fiscal year, they’re now looking at ways to bring _some_ (key word there, not all) shows back.


yulilin3 said:


> and it's 102 degrees right now, seeing the crazy MMRR winding queue with very little shade will be a senses opener. Anyone can stand in a long line but it gets 10 times harder with this heat, he was there, jeans and rolled up long sleeve so he's feeling it too


102 degrees in October? Geez lol.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I can't get any WDW sites (resort, dining) to load. It's been going on since this morning. Anyone else?


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> 102 degrees in October? Geez lol.


I know, it's stupid



hereforthechurros said:


> I can't get any WDW sites (resort, dining) to load. It's been going on since this morning. Anyone else?


I have had no issues today


----------



## brockash

Broncho52 said:


> We are in the same boat.  We booked AOA for multiple reasons.  2 bathrooms being a big one.  I’m afraid of getting moved to the cabins with bunk beds in the main bedroom and only 1 bathroom.



Don't accept it.  I know it sounds harsh, but seriously if for some reason they don't open; don't accept something you're not happy with.  We have a trip next week and was booked at family suite at AoA.  They kept trying to get us to take a cabin - it is just not our thing.  They also offered 1 room at CBR.  Each time; I told them we'd just wait and hope that it opened early lol.  I called a couple weeks later and without saying anything they offered us a 2 bedroom at AKL - now I'm not super excited about the lack of qs options there, however I wasn't going to turn down a 2 bedroom, so we took it.  - Just keep trying, be polite, but don't settle for something you're not happy with.


----------



## brockash

runjulesrun said:


> Any guesses on if AOA will reopen Nov 1? My guess is yes given how crowds appear to be increasing but maybe I'm overly optimistic?


But are crowds from out of towners needing a hotel, or more locals?


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> I know, it's stupid
> 
> 
> I have had no issues today


Weird! I've tried multiple restaurants, dining main page, resorts main page and individual resort pages and they just won't load. Not having any issues with non-Disney websites. Curses! 

102 does not have me excited for our trip this weekend


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> But are crowds from out of towners needing a hotel, or more locals?


I've seen a lot of out of state license plates recently


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Weird! I've tried multiple restaurants, dining main page, resorts main page and individual resort pages and they just won't load. Not having any issues with non-Disney websites. Curses!
> 
> 102 does not have me excited for our trip this weekend


have you tried incognito?


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> Weird! I've tried multiple restaurants, dining main page, resorts main page and individual resort pages and they just won't load. Not having any issues with non-Disney websites. Curses!
> 
> 102 does not have me excited for our trip this weekend


I had some trouble with searching ADRs this morning, but I deleted cookies and all was well again.

Edited to add: 102, yikes!


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> have you tried incognito?


Just did and it worked. WTH! Clearly I have angered the Disney gods. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## hereforthechurros

I've read a few reports now of no distancing on the DME back to the airport. Anyone here have any recent reports?


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> I've read a few reports now of no distancing on the DME back to the airport. Anyone here have any recent reports?


Now that would be interesting. Not really sure why they would change that yet.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> My Epcot day is Nov. 5th...


Ours too


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/oran...ier-earlier-than-draft-guidelines-from-state/


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/oran...ier-earlier-than-draft-guidelines-from-state/


I wonder if the recommendation carries any more weight because it came from a health agency as opposed to the parks.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGAdjXjHIqA/


----------



## gottalovepluto

runjulesrun said:


> I wonder if the recommendation carries any more weight because it came from a health agency as opposed to the parks.


Practically state rules > county rules is the hierarchy. Counties can be more strict than the state, but not less. As for will the state head a recommendation from a county health department? Maybe but highly unlikely. Will the state heed a recommendation from ORANGE County? Omg no. Orange is one of those counties that are a pain in the State’s rear. Let’s just say their politics don’t play well together


----------



## rteetz

https://dvcfan.com/2020/10/06/aulan...zcIooorRgHeUgcFNb5Xpu0bi7v1ko_izF1DqiI-njf1jw


----------



## mi*vida*loca




----------



## Dentam

hereforthechurros said:


> I've read a few reports now of no distancing on the DME back to the airport. Anyone here have any recent reports?



Yep, this was my experience after my Labor Day week trip.  Odd since they were so careful how they loaded the bus from the airport to the resorts.  There weren't too many people on my bus back to the airport, but seating was a free for all and a few people were coughing the entire drive, one with his nose out of his mask.


----------



## MrsBooch

mi*vida*loca said:


>



Omg this makes me SO HAPPYYYYY


----------



## gottalovepluto

Dentam said:


> Yep, this was my experience after my Labor Day week trip.  Odd since they were so careful how they loaded the bus from the airport to the resorts.  There weren't too many people on my bus back to the airport, but seating was a free for all and a few people were coughing the entire drive, one with his nose out of his mask.


What a mess! They need to take a stricter stance. That is not ok.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dentam said:


> Yep, this was my experience after my Labor Day week trip.  Odd since they were so careful how they loaded the bus from the airport to the resorts.  There weren't too many people on my bus back to the airport, but seating was a free for all and a few people were coughing the entire drive, one with his nose out of his mask.


Thank you for weighing in. I saw a picture posted this week that showed a completely full DME bus heading to the airport, no skipped rows or seats. Read another report here and then another on a different forum corroborating that. Now yours.

Really makes you wonder about the purpose of Disney not caring about distancing once your vacation is over. Not great optics.


----------



## yulilin3

mi*vida*loca said:


>


Fantasia Gardens closing for the season, so again, still just one mini golf option open


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

hereforthechurros said:


> Really makes you wonder about the purpose of Disney not caring if distance once your vacation is over. Not great optics.


That was my first thought... they're doing all they can to keep covid *out *of WDW, but once you leave, you're on your own! 

Affirms my decision to drive!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

hereforthechurros said:


> Thank you for weighing in. I saw a picture posted this week that showed a completely full DME bus heading to the airport, no skipped rows or seats. Read another report here and then another on a different forum corroborating that. Now yours.
> 
> Really makes you wonder about the purpose of Disney not caring if distance once your vacation is over. Not great optics.


Unfortunately, it’s not operated by Disney.  Mears runs the buses.  It’s possible that they are dropping the ball.  I do think that since it represents Disney that Disney should be more involved in monitoring the situation.  I don’t think it’s a matter of Disney actively not caring.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

hereforthechurros said:


> Really makes you wonder about the purpose of Disney not caring about distancing once your vacation is over. Not great optics.




I think a lot of what Disney is doing is about publicity, not safety. They can allow maskless pictures (since you can eat outside without a mask) but they don’t because of what the media or others may think. It’s not about safety.


----------



## Dentam

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Unfortunately, it’s not operated by Disney.  Mears runs the buses.  It’s possible that they are dropping the ball.  I do think that since it represents Disney that Disney should be more involved in monitoring the situation.  I don’t think it’s a matter of Disney actively not caring.



Aren't the buses running from the airport to the resorts run by the same company?  They were much more careful on that leg of the trip in my experience.  Although CM's were in charge of loading them in that case and the driver was in charge on the return trip... that's probably the difference.

I wrote about this in the "here now/just back" thread after I got home, but another issue I had was that I was scheduled on a bus back to the airport over 3 hours before my flight was scheduled.  This left me in MCO where mask compliance was not nearly as high for an extended period of time.  I moved seats in our gate's waiting area twice to get away from people not wearing masks or sitting way too close to me.  I advised on that thread that people just rent a car based on this and the bus experience I had.


----------



## Geomom

hereforthechurros said:


> Thank you for weighing in. I saw a picture posted this week that showed a completely full DME bus heading to the airport, no skipped rows or seats. Read another report here and then another on a different forum corroborating that. Now yours.
> 
> Really makes you wonder about the purpose of Disney not caring about distancing once your vacation is over. Not great optics.


It was a free for all when we were heading home on 8/8 from AKV.  He picked up from Jambo, then stopped at Pop where people sat right across the aisle from us and took off their masks.  The bus wasn't full, so there were other places to sit that weren't right near someone else.  I honestly felt the same way at that moment...who cares if you get sick now, you're on your way home.  (I know it's Mears running it, but it really looks like Disney is requiring them to socially distance on the way to Disney and is letting Mears do whatever they want on the way to the airport).  I was hoping it had improved since our trip or that it was just our driver doing that...oh well.


----------



## Grikk

Hello 
Is there any word from Disney yet concerning getting rid of the face mask requirement? And when they open the rest of the resorts?
We are wanting to replan a DisneyWorld trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think a lot of what Disney is doing is about publicity, not safety. They can allow maskless pictures (since you can eat outside without a mask) but they don’t because of what the media or others may think. It’s not about safety.



I agree some of it is about appearing safe as much as actual safety

That said, I also think for a lot of people you give a inch and they take a mile.  For example, to start they let people eat/drink while walking but people were then milking their water or whatever and just carrying it not really drinking ... and I think the same could happen with allowing masks off for photos - all of a sudden people are posting all down Main st and not putting their mask back on

Long way of saying I get Disney erring on the more conservative side


----------



## rteetz

Grikk said:


> Hello
> Is there any word from Disney yet concerning getting rid of the face mask requirement? And when they open the rest of the resorts?
> We are wanting to replan a DisneyWorld trip.


Don’t expect masks to go away anytime soon.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think a lot of what Disney is doing is about publicity, not safety. They can allow maskless pictures (since you can eat outside without a mask) but they don’t because of what the media or others may think. It’s not about safety.


Yeah, like keeping whole resorts shuttered, tons of restaurants closed.  Limiting capacity when the Gov said they didn't have too.   Definitely for publicity.


----------



## osufeth24

Grikk said:


> Hello
> Is there any word from Disney yet concerning getting rid of the face mask requirement? And when they open the rest of the resorts?
> We are wanting to replan a DisneyWorld trip.



Don't plan on it til sometime in 2021.  Just purely a guess, but March would probably be the absolute earliest.


----------



## Eric Smith

osufeth24 said:


> Don't plan on it til sometime in 2021.  Just purely a guess, but March would probably be the absolute earliest.


I think it will be later in 2021.  Masks will probably be the last thing to go.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Unfortunately, it’s not operated by Disney.  Mears runs the buses.  It’s possible that they are dropping the ball.  I do think that since it represents Disney that Disney should be more involved in monitoring the situation.  I don’t think it’s a matter of Disney actively not caring.


Well it’s Disney branded and a service you get with your Disney vacation so they should be making sure it’s managed according to their set safety standards. Plus they’re distancing at pick up (very well handled there) so why not the other way?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Geomom said:


> It was a free for all when we were heading home on 8/8 from AKV.  He picked up from Jambo, then stopped at Pop where people sat right across the aisle from us and took off their masks.  The bus wasn't full, so there were other places to sit that weren't right near someone else.  I honestly felt the same way at that moment...who cares if you get sick now, you're on your way home.  (I know it's Mears running it, but it really looks like Disney is requiring them to socially distance on the way to Disney and is letting Mears do whatever they want on the way to the airport).  I was hoping it had improved since our trip or that it was just our driver doing that...oh well.


And that's it for me. We'll be doing a rideshare or renting our own car. Rideshares aren't the safest thing but at least if the driver isn't masked I can cancel the ride.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> And that's it for me. We'll be doing a rideshare or renting our own car. Rideshares aren't the safest thing but at least if the driver isn't masked I can cancel the ride.


Yeah that’s why I asked. We were on the fence about taking it back to the airport vs. an Uber.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> And that's it for me. We'll be doing a rideshare or renting our own car. Rideshares aren't the safest thing but at least if the driver isn't masked I can cancel the ride.



I wouldn’t go without a car right now. No way, no how.


----------



## MrsBooch

I mean - for every bad experience I just hope people are letting Disney know. I get it - Mears runs it - but this is for all intents and purposes - Disney transportation. 
But nothing will change without engaging guest services.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> I mean - for every bad experience I just hope people are letting Disney know. I get it - Mears runs it - but this is for all intents and purposes - Disney transportation.
> But nothing will change without engaging guest services.



Well, I assume Disney reads everything on this board and acts accordingly

Otherwise, I mean, all those hours wasted ... so many hours


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Hopefully Josh seeing for himself the crazy long queues prompts some readjusting


If you look at his eyes in this picture he does not look happy. That glare though


----------



## twinmom13

hereforthechurros said:


> I've read a few reports now of no distancing on the DME back to the airport. Anyone here have any recent reports?





Dentam said:


> Yep, this was my experience after my Labor Day week trip.  Odd since they were so careful how they loaded the bus from the airport to the resorts.  There weren't too many people on my bus back to the airport, but seating was a free for all and a few people were coughing the entire drive, one with his nose out of his mask.


That was our experience three weeks ago, too. Assigned seats on the way to the resort, free for all on the way to the airport. Luckily for us, the bus was only about 1/3 full and everyone kept their masks on, so we did not feel unsafe.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> And that's it for me. We'll be doing a rideshare or renting our own car. Rideshares aren't the safest thing but at least if the driver isn't masked I can cancel the ride.



Yeah we are in an interesting place right now where a lot of people just want to go back to normal with no masks and some (like me) are fine with going places but with social distancing/maskes/etc. I'm seeing around here some places going back to normal and while I'd go with safety provisions I'm not going to go if it's a free-for-all again. Maybe that makes me a "if you're scared stay home" person but I don't want to stay home. I want to go out but only to places being safe. 

The next few months are going to be interesting.   I have a disney trip scheduled for January but if they upped capacity and said "no masks anymore" I'm not sure I'd go at that point.   I would go under current requirements.


----------



## Sarahslay

Krandor said:


> Yeah we are in an interesting place right now where a lot of people just want to go back to normal with no masks and some (like me) are fine with going places but with social distancing/maskes/etc. I'm seeing around here some places going back to normal and while I'd go with safety provisions I'm not going to go if it's a free-for-all again. Maybe that makes me a "if you're scared stay home" person but I don't want to stay home. I want to go out but only to places being safe.
> 
> The next few months are going to be interesting.   I have a disney trip scheduled for January but if they upped capacity and said "no masks anymore" I'm not sure I'd go at that point.   I would go under current requirements.


I have two trips I’ve the coming months, and I know capacity will be up, and I’m ready for that....but if masks for away I’ll cancel. I’ve had the virus, I’m not really scared or anything, I’m just realistic and realize this thing isn’t over yet and still requires precautions. I’m thankful we are driving on all of our coming trips so I don’t have to worry about the MDE situation. If I can knock out any unnecessary worry I will, I don’t care if I have to listen to my kids whine about being bored for 6.5 hours driving down.


----------



## MrsBooch

I don't think that masks are going anywhere within the next 4-6 months in WDW....

Also we are probably still doing MDE for the trip from MCO to WDW but now I'm thinking of taking private transport back - if these reports continue of the super packed return trip. I hate driving on vacation. 
Thanksgiving week will probably be jumpin'.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> I don't think that masks are going anywhere within the next 4-6 months in WDW....
> 
> Also we are probably still doing MDE for the trip from MCO to WDW but now I'm thinking of taking private transport back - if these reports continue of the super packed return trip. I hate driving on vacation.
> Thanksgiving week will probably be jumpin'.


We always fly into MCO, and have only had a car a couple times in all the Disney/central FL trips we've taken. (Really, we only had a car once on the Uni portion of the trip, turned it in after we moved to WDW; and my parents had a car once when we stayed at Shades, but we rode Disney transportation everywhere.)

DH and I are flying and taking Disney transportation in early Nov, but unless something crazy changes, we're driving with the whole family for our Thanksgiving trip. Too many recent reports of long bus lines at days end, and now of packed MDE. I don't mind waiting for buses if it's just DH and I, and we can easily call an Uber. It's a lot harder to wait or call Uber with 4 kids (3 car seats).


----------



## michellej47

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree some of it is about appearing safe as much as actual safety
> 
> That said, I also think for a lot of people you give a inch and they take a mile.  For example, to start they let people eat/drink while walking but people were then milking their water or whatever and just carrying it not really drinking ... and I think the same could happen with allowing masks off for photos - all of a sudden people are posting all down Main st and not putting their mask back on
> 
> Long way of saying I get Disney erring on the more conservative side


 
I think if they were to allow this, they would have to have some designated areas marked off for maskless photos.  But I hope they allow it, especially with Photopass photographers so that I can selfishly get my money's worth...haha!


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

andyman8 said:


> I wouldn’t read too much into availability, as Disney’s systems can be very wonky. With AoA, we’ll likely hear if the reopening is called off within the next 7-10 days. If we don’t hear anything, then as the expression goes “no news is good news.”
> 
> With CSR, I’d be shocked if it didn’t open on 10/14. Now, mind you, they may only open GDT and one or two of the section, but I’d bet something over there will open. We should get a sense of what offerings will be available sometime this week or maybe early, early next week at the latest.


I don't know all the big picture details, but I wanted to report here that our first week of December trip over at All Stars (which will still be closed) was moved to an AoA  family suite for the same price.

I wonder if some of the lack of availability is due to rooms being filled with All Star guests who got bumped.

Of course, my example is for December and not November.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> I don't think that masks are going anywhere within the next 4-6 months in WDW....
> 
> Also we are probably still doing MDE for the trip from MCO to WDW but now I'm thinking of taking private transport back - if these reports continue of the super packed return trip. I hate driving on vacation.
> Thanksgiving week will probably be jumpin'.


I considered going that route but I don’t trust they’re airing out those buses between trips...

ETA: And it’s kinda funny- because I don’t consider myself that worried about COVID. But I drew my lines in the sand for that comfort level and this one was crossed. I feel fine flying to WDW on an airline blocking middle seats, I’ll dine indoors at limited capacity- but the idea of an hour in a bus with no fresh air full of people, any of whom could be masklessly coughing or sneezing the whole time? Nope!


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> I considered going that route but I don’t trust they’re airing out those buses between trips



oooo fair point. i'm so tired of thinking about this stuff. I can't wait to just get on a crowded loud bus like a regular shmuck again.

Also, if we are potentially getting COVID from riding on the ME can't they at least take my bags...i mean...is that too much to ask...


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> oooo fair point. i'm so tired of thinking about this stuff. I can't wait to just get on a crowded loud bus like a regular shmuck again.
> 
> Also, if we are potentially getting COVID from riding on the MDE can't they at least take my bags...i mean...is that too much to ask...


----------



## brockash

hereforthechurros said:


> I've read a few reports now of no distancing on the DME back to the airport. Anyone here have any recent reports?


I'll say on ours in Sept. when we arrived; the lady checking us in waa very particular snd stern about our assigned seats, but when we got on someone was already sitting in our seats so we just went to a more open area.  Coming back the driver just saidbtry to space yourselves out, but that was it.  We were still able to be somewhat distanced, but nothing specific.


----------



## Clockwork

Farro said:


> How dare you....


He’s just jealous and can’t take the majestic, glorious and exalted form of transportation that is THE PEOPLE MOVER. He’d rather ride something as pedestrian as Aladdin‘s Carpets.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Ok. So, I tried finding a thread to answer my question to no avail. How is transportation working now as far as getting to your early morning breakfast reservations? I am staying at Riviera and have a couple of reservations one a 7:05 a.m. at Chef Mickeys and another at Grand Floridian at 7:40 a.m.
Are they running early busses like they usually do for dining reservations? 

And lastly, we have dinner reservations at Whispering Canyon Cafe and Boardwalk. How late are busses running. I know I can take the skyliner from Epcot back to the hotel for Boardwalk but, how late does the skyliner run?

We both drive for a living and do not want to rent a car. We usually just rely on Disney Transportation.

Thanks in advance. I can't seem to find any schedules.


----------



## paradesintherain

Disneytrippin' said:


> Ok. So, I tried finding a thread to answer my question to no avail. How is transportation working now as far as getting to your early morning breakfast reservations? I am staying at Riviera and have a couple of reservations one a 7:05 a.m. at Chef Mickeys and another at Grand Floridian at 7:40 a.m.
> Are they running early busses like they usually do for dining reservations?



From what I've read it seems like buses seem to run about an hour before park opening, so that might work if the park opening is at 8. But for the 7:05 reservation it might be better to just Uber.


----------



## anthony2k7

Dentam said:


> Yep, this was my experience after my Labor Day week trip.  Odd since they were so careful how they loaded the bus from the airport to the resorts.  There weren't too many people on my bus back to the airport, but seating was a free for all and a few people were coughing the entire drive, one with his nose out of his mask.


So basically they want you safe on way to resort, but once your trip is done and maximum cash has been extracted from you all safety is cancelled? Nice.


----------



## anthony2k7

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Unfortunately, it’s not operated by Disney.  Mears runs the buses.  It’s possible that they are dropping the ball.  I do think that since it represents Disney that Disney should be more involved in monitoring the situation.  I don’t think it’s a matter of Disney actively not caring.


They might be Mears buses and drivers, but Disney is providing the funding from guests paying them. Its likely to be disney saying you need to run less buses and have higher occupancy.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> They might be Mears buses and drivers, but Disney is providing the funding from guests paying them. Its likely to be disney saying you need to run less buses and have higher occupancy.


You have absolutely no idea, but say it's "likely"?


----------



## Erica Ladd

I remember Mears drivers were part of the layoffs specifically DME ones....


----------



## rosieposie3

Hi. Does anyone think Disney may adopt a "masks indoors and while on rides" approach given the risk levels for Covid indoors v outdoors? Wearing a mask doesn't completely turn me off my upcoming trip in May but obviously not having to wear it outdoors would be preferable.


----------



## skeeter31

rosieposie3 said:


> Hi. Does anyone think Disney may adopt a "masks indoors and while on rides" approach given the risk levels for Covid indoors v outdoors? Wearing a mask doesn't completely turn me off my upcoming trip in May but obviously not having to wear it outdoors would be preferable.


No. The mask question is literally asked here on a daily basis. If you just go back a page or 2 you can see the answer to this question everyday. Most likely, Disney won’t remove the mask requirement until there is a safe and effective vaccine.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

paradesintherain said:


> From what I've read it seems like buses seem to run about an hour before park opening, so that might work if the park opening is at 8. But for the 7:05 reservation it might be better to just Uber.


That's what I figured. we would do if busses aren't running that early. We have MK that day so I managed to snag Chef Mickeys for breakfast and then just walk to MK.


----------



## jlwhitney

rosieposie3 said:


> Hi. Does anyone think Disney may adopt a "masks indoors and while on rides" approach given the risk levels for Covid indoors v outdoors? Wearing a mask doesn't completely turn me off my upcoming trip in May but obviously not having to wear it outdoors would be preferable.



Yes in time I do, I have a feeling they won't go from mask to no mask but will gradually make changes, when who knows.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlwhitney said:


> Yes in time I do, I have a feeling they won't go from mask to no mask but will gradually make changes, when who knows.


I agree with this but think it will be after a vaccine.  Slowly peel away the layers of safety and monitor.  Probably how all things will happen.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Thanks for all the recent responses regarding the ME and current Disney Bus situation.  I am now convinced the only way to go for my early November trip is to rent a car.  Vacations are for relaxing and the last thing I need is to stress about non compliance of masks, sanitory cleaning, and travel times.   Not a big change for our family as we rent approx 1/3 of our trips anyway.


----------



## mattpeto

rosieposie3 said:


> Hi. Does anyone think Disney may adopt a "masks indoors and while on rides" approach given the risk levels for Covid indoors v outdoors? Wearing a mask doesn't completely turn me off my upcoming trip in May but obviously not having to wear it outdoors would be preferable.



Disney needs to make sure they do everything possible to avoid an outbreak stemming from the Parks.  Social distancing and masks seem to be the running theory on the best method to avoid the spread.  It would be a PR nightmare if they stopped requiring masks and there was an outbreak. 

My gut says masks will be around until a vaccine is widely available, plus an additional 6 months on top of that.  

Here's hoping that the 50th is safe and mask-free Disney World.  I do think 2022 is probably more realistic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think anyone who has a trip in 2021 should probably prepare for mandatory masks and plan accordingly, as without a huge shift (an effective vaccine, easy to access effective treatment, etc) I would not expect them to go anywhere just because time has passed. I would not plan to go assuming they’re going to be gone if that is a deal breaker for you.

They are the least intrusive preventative measure, they are going to be the last to go IMO. Eventually Disney will have to do away with forced distancing in line ups, in the current capacity limits on attractions and in restaurants, but masks do not impact their ability to churn people through and make money (regardless of how loud their haters yell that they’ll never go anywhere in one).


----------



## HikingFam

rosieposie3 said:


> Hi. Does anyone think Disney may adopt a "masks indoors and while on rides" approach given the risk levels for Covid indoors v outdoors? Wearing a mask doesn't completely turn me off my upcoming trip in May but obviously not having to wear it outdoors would be preferable.


We just got back, and the survey they sent us after our trip asked about 5 questions about whether the mask requirement made us feel more comfortable attending (among other precautions). The strict policy on masks is the only reason we didn’t cancel our trip, and I made that clear in my responses. Obviously the survey responses won’t capture the opinions of people who aren’t going right now because they have an opposite view. However, I don’t see the policy changing anytime soon. It seems there are more than enough people who are fine (or even happy) with the current rules.


----------



## fatmanatee

I'm expecting to wear a mask when I visit in April, and if they remove the requirement there's a really solid chance I don't go.


----------



## MrsBooch

HikingFam said:


> The strict policy on masks is the only reason we didn’t cancel our trip



100% same


----------



## Farro

Any news of more restaurants/carts/anything opening soon?


----------



## Mit88

The mask rule will be gone when the mask rule is gone. No sooner. It won’t be an announced thing where they say “June 23rd 2021 we will be welcoming guests back without masks”, it’ll just be phased out. Probably outdoors first, still required indoors and then throughout.

I don’t fault the question because with Florida moving ahead in a lot of areas, it’s a valid question to ask when you don’t spend hours on Disney news sites. But whether your trip is next week, or in October 2023, have it in your mind that you will be required to wear a mask on your trip, at least on WDW property.

If the rule is relaxed, great, that means we’re in a good position with the virus because Disney will likely be one of the last businesses in the country that relaxes that mandate, but I wouldn’t expect the day mask mandates throughout the country being relaxed is the day Disney relaxes theirs, they’ll likely still keep them around as a precaution a few weeks/months afterwards


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Any news of more restaurants/carts/anything opening soon?


Not yet.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Any news of more restaurants/carts/anything opening soon?



i'm just waiting for casey's to open, i know they have the markers on the floor etc. 
But really I'm just grateful for Gaston's. 

Also I mentioned this before but more TS restaurants are getting added to mobile order - Kona Cafe most notably.

That's a nice add.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> i'm just waiting for casey's to open, i know they have the markers on the floor etc.
> But really I'm just grateful for Gaston's.
> 
> Also I mentioned this before but more TS restaurants are getting added to mobile order - Kona Cafe most notably.
> 
> That's a nice add.



I like the mobile order at table service solely for the fact that when we go in May hopefully more people order take-out and we have more chances to get reservations at these places!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Any news of more restaurants/carts/anything opening soon?



Biometric scanners return to Universal today!!!!



(ok, not as much fun as a spring roll cart)


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I like the mobile order at table service solely for the fact that when we go in May hopefully more people order take-out and we have more chances to get reservations at these places!



Totally. I also like it because I love the idea of having my fave dishes, in alternative locations - there are so many lovely little corners in the deluxe resorts, I always walk by and think - oh that would be nice to just sit down and take a break.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> The mask rule will be gone when the mask rule is gone. No sooner. It won’t be an announced thing where they say “June 23rd 2021 we will be welcoming guests back without masks”, it’ll just be phased out. Probably outdoors first, still required indoors and then throughout.
> 
> I don’t fault the question because with Florida moving ahead in a lot of areas, it’s a valid question to ask when you don’t spend hours on Disney news sites. But whether your trip is next week, or in October 2023, have it in your mind that you will be required to wear a mask on your trip, at least on WDW property.
> 
> If the rule is relaxed, great, that means we’re in a good position with the virus because Disney will likely be one of the last businesses in the country that relaxes that mandate, but I wouldn’t expect the day mask mandates throughout the country being relaxed is the day Disney relaxes theirs, they’ll likely still keep them around as a precaution a few weeks/months afterwards



I kind of envision a big bang or a Disney reset at all once.  Things like Meet & Greets, interactive Character Dining, Dining Plan, Parties, Parades will all return when the masks aren't needed.  We are just ways away...

I do think it's possible that the fireworks and park hopping returns before the big bang, but not much else.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> I kind of envision a big bang or a Disney reset at all once.  Things like Meet & Greets, interactive Character Dining, Dining Plan, Parties, Parades will all return when the masks aren't needed.  We are just ways away...
> 
> I do think it's possible that the fireworks and park hopping returns before the big bang, but not much else.



I feel like a lot of things, for them to return, more guests (and thus revenue creation) are needed.  Things like fireworks, parades, dining plan, longer park hours, before/after hours hard ticket even etc. aren't really impacted directly by masks being worn or not, it is having enough guests to justify the expense.  

Now, maybe it is a chicken/egg scenario where until it is safe enough to not necessitate masks there is now way the crowd levels will get there, but I think it is more indirect than direct

things like the traditional meet and greet structure is more directly connected I think


----------



## Farro

CSR/GDT friends - T minus 7 days until we find out what's opening as far as restaurants/building sections. I'm sure if they weren't opening at all we'd have heard by now of people getting switched.

I hope no one's trip is affected too much.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Biometric scanners return to Universal today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, not as much fun as a spring roll cart)


I really don't get why Universal is doing this.   I know health wise it really isn't a huge risk, but it will make many people uncomfortable.


----------



## jlwhitney

MrsBooch said:


> 100% same



And for the oneos that are only going because of the strict mask rules there are many more that would go more if they weren't as strict.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I feel like today is a good day to channel...

(And never forget the ignore button is a beautiful thing...)


----------



## MrsBooch

jlwhitney said:


> And for the oneos that are only going because of the strict mask rules there are many more that would go more if they weren't as strict.



ok....that is not easily quantifiable and seems very subjective based on personal views. 

but you know what's great? it doesnt matter. bc they're required.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Biometric scanners return to Universal today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (ok, not as much fun as a spring roll cart)


They were using biometrics last week when i went. They wipe it down after each guest and there's hand sanitizer station right after


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> I really don't get why Universal is doing this.   I know health wise it really isn't a huge risk, but it will make many people uncomfortable.



meh, I mean they're wiping it down after each guest.  Just sanitize right after also.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from streaming at AK, the queues are getting quite ridiculous. Around 11am KS was at the entrance to FotLK, FoP was snaking around into FotLK as well, EE was at the entrance to FNtM, other than that all the walkways were quite empty, it's like to separate experiences.
Still was able to rope drop (in the park by 8:50am) KS with no wait, walked right on, then walked Gorilla Falls trail with not a lot of people. There were managers everywhere today, looking at the long queues, I'm sure something will happen "soon" either opening up the shows or capacity restored to normal on rides, even though KS was basically loading at full capacity anyways


----------



## cristen72

BridgetBordeaux said:


> I don't know all the big picture details, but I wanted to report here that our first week of December trip over at All Stars (which will still be closed) was moved to an AoA  family suite for the same price.
> 
> I wonder if some of the lack of availability is due to rooms being filled with All Star guests who got bumped.
> 
> Of course, my example is for December and not November.



Did they contact you or did you call them?   We have a Christmas reservation at AS Movies.   I’d love an AoA suite!    I’m afraid we will be moved to Pop and I’m not interested in that.


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from streaming at AK, the queues are getting quite ridiculous. Around 11am KS was at the entrance to FotLK, FoP was snaking around into FotLK as well, EE was at the entrance to FNtM, other than that all the walkways were quite empty, it's like to separate experiences.
> Still was able to rope drop (in the park by 8:50am) KS with no wait, walked right on, then walked Gorilla Falls trail with not a lot of people. There were managers everywhere today, looking at the long queues, I'm sure something will happen "soon" either opening up the shows or capacity restored to normal on rides, even though KS was basically loading at full capacity anyways



I just wanted to say that I SO appreciate your coming back and telling us these things almost on the daily. It's so helpful.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> I just wanted to say that I SO appreciate your coming back and telling us these things almost on the daily. It's so helpful.


You're very welcome.  That's the main reason i joined this forum many many years ago,  I feel very lucky to be able to visit often and ive always liked helping others plan their trips.  In these super crazy times i think it's important to bring current info as often as possible and not sugar coat anything, which is why i love the live stream aspect,  there's no video edit,  it is what it is


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from streaming at AK, the queues are getting quite ridiculous. Around 11am KS was at the entrance to FotLK, FoP was snaking around into FotLK as well, EE was at the entrance to FNtM, other than that all the walkways were quite empty, it's like to separate experiences.
> Still was able to rope drop (in the park by 8:50am) KS with no wait, walked right on, then walked Gorilla Falls trail with not a lot of people. There were managers everywhere today, looking at the long queues, I'm sure something will happen "soon" either opening up the shows or capacity restored to normal on rides, even though KS was basically loading at full capacity anyways




Yeah they need to make some type of shift to help this out. Expand hours, expand capacity on rides, or open up shows but there needs to be something to balance their obvious increases to park capacity.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from streaming at AK, the queues are getting quite ridiculous. Around 11am KS was at the entrance to FotLK, FoP was snaking around into FotLK as well, EE was at the entrance to FNtM, other than that all the walkways were quite empty, it's like to separate experiences.
> Still was able to rope drop (in the park by 8:50am) KS with no wait, walked right on, then walked Gorilla Falls trail with not a lot of people. There were managers everywhere today, looking at the long queues, I'm sure something will happen "soon" either opening up the shows or capacity restored to normal on rides, even though KS was basically loading at full capacity anyways


And part of the issue is that, even if Disney did started filling every seat on the rides (which I’m not sure they’ll jump right into, even UOR is still not filling every seat of every row), you still have this long physically distant queues with everyone spaced, so they’re still going to snake well beyond where they normally would. Another complication is that you have most of the ride’s capacity coming from the “standby” line so everyone is in that one queue, versus anywhere from 25% to 60% of capacity coming from the FP line, so the lack of that second queue elongates the physical line further.

The three “fixes” I’ve heard some discussion about recently are:

A) Bringing back _some_ shows. There’s been chatter about this since the AE Union disagreement ended, but up to this point, WDW’s upper level management (which would make the call to bring any back) has been pretty quiet about it from what I understand. They announced Frozen returning and there seems to be some rumblings that maybe more could be on the way. But again, we’re talking about _some shows,_ certainly not all. They could just be further kicking the can (they said Labor Day and here we are a month later), so we’ll see.

B) Some sort of virtual queue service. Whether they use the FP/FP+ branding, I don’t know (I doubt it), but there is apparently renewed interest in this project after IT spent some time earlier this year trying to develop a reliable system to no avail (mind you, they were under considerable time restraints and operating with very limited resources, or that’s what they say). With Standby Pass rolling out at DLP after success in SDL and TDR, they’re looking closely at it for WDW. Will WDW get a carbon copy? Likely not. It may not get anything at all, but there hasn’t been any chatter about FP/VQs since the reopening so I find it interesting talk of it has suddenly been resurrected.

Now, take this next part with a grain of salt but I thought it was very interesting. Apparently, one possibility for an “ideal” system at full rollout (which would be quite a while from now) would be a combination of virtual queue (I.e. “standby”) and a paid queue-bypass option (i.e. “FastPass”). Imagine if you combined Standby Pass (here’s your assigned return time) and a paid FP (ride one time whenever you want). I’m very very skeptical this could happen but it’s an interesting possibility.

C) This goes without saying but expect more “tweaks” like more small QS openings, shop reopenings, things like that to give Guests more spaces to go. Some of it may still be weekends-only, given that (maybe with the exception of DHS), weekdays are still seeing smaller crowds than weekends.


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> And part of the issue is that, even if Disney did started filling every seat on the rides (which I’m not sure they’ll jump right into, even UOR is still not filling every seat of every row), you still have this long physically distant queues with everyone spaced, so they’re still going to snake well beyond where they normally would. Another complication is that you have most of the ride’s capacity coming from the “standby” line so everyone is in that one queue, versus anywhere from 25% to 60% of capacity coming from the FP line, so the lack of that second queue elongates the physical line further.
> 
> The three “fixes” I’ve heard some discussion about recently are:
> 
> A) Bringing back _some_ shows. There’s been chatter about this since the AE Union disagreement ended, but up to this point, WDW’s upper level management (which would make the call to bring any back) has been pretty quiet about it from what I understand. They announced Frozen returning and there seems to be some rumblings that maybe more could be on the way. But again, we’re talking about _some shows,_ certainly not all. They could just be further kicking the can (they said Labor Day and here we are a month later), so we’ll see.
> 
> B) Some sort of virtual queue service. Whether they use the FP/FP+ branding, I don’t know (I doubt it), but there is apparently renewed interest in this project after IT spent some time earlier this year trying to develop a reliable system to no avail (mind you, they were under considerable time restraints and operating with very limited resources, or that’s what they say). With Standby Pass rolling out at DLP after success in SDL and TDR, they’re looking closely at it for WDW. Will WDW get a carbon copy? Likely not. It may not get anything at all, but there hasn’t been any chatter about FP/VQs since the reopening so I find it interesting talk of it has suddenly been resurrected.
> 
> Now, take this next part with a grain of salt but I thought it was very interesting. Apparently, one possibility for an “ideal” system at full rollout (which would be quite a while from now) would be a combination of virtual queue (I.e. “standby”) and a paid queue-bypass option (i.e. “FastPass”). Imagine if you combined Standby Pass (here’s your assigned return time) and a paid FP (ride one time whenever you want). I’m very very skeptical this could happen but it’s an interesting possibility.
> 
> C) This goes without saying but expect more “tweaks” like more small QS openings, shop reopenings, things like that to give Guests more spaces to go. Some of it may still be weekends-only, given that (maybe with the exception of DHS), weekdays are still seeing smaller crowds than weekends.



Good stuff, thanks for sharing.  I can't imagine they do anything significant through the end of 2020, but we'll see.


----------



## fatmanatee

jlwhitney said:


> And for the oneos that are only going because of the strict mask rules there are many more that would go more if they weren't as strict.


There is some polling on this:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from streaming at AK, the queues are getting quite ridiculous. Around 11am KS was at the entrance to FotLK, FoP was snaking around into FotLK as well, EE was at the entrance to FNtM, other than that all the walkways were quite empty, it's like to separate experiences.
> Still was able to rope drop (in the park by 8:50am) KS with no wait, walked right on, then walked Gorilla Falls trail with not a lot of people. There were managers everywhere today, looking at the long queues, I'm sure something will happen "soon" either opening up the shows or capacity restored to normal on rides, even though KS was basically loading at full capacity anyways



or open up something to absorb more people - the two big shows (FotLK and Nemo) would absorb a lot of people if they could open, even with social distancing

wonder if they could do something with the Rivers of Light theater - just a simple show with characters in the water or something?  Just something where people could go and not just stand in queues


----------



## brockash

osufeth24 said:


> meh, I mean they're wiping it down after each guest.  Just sanitize right after also.


Yeah, as the OP stated I don't think it's a concern of health, but more about what's the point.  Is it really worth it if you have to have someone standing at every few points to wipe down after each guest?  Seems like a pretty large waste of labor, disinfectant, time etc.


----------



## yulilin3

brockash said:


> Yeah, as the OP stated I don't think it's a concern of health, but more about what's the point.  Is it really worth it if you have to have someone standing at every few points to wipe down after each guest?  Seems like a pretty large waste of labor, disinfectant, time etc.


ticket fraud


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> ticket fraud


How are people committing fraud without the fingerprints?  Are they sharing annual passes or something?


----------



## yulilin3

FYI the covid testing facility at Maingate (off of Sherbeth road) is walk up, no need for reservation anymore
here's the address for anyone who wants to get tested while here
3010 Maingate Lane Kissimmee, FL 34747. it's open every day 8am to 5pm


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313925637145423872


----------



## osufeth24

Btw, today I realized just how thankful I am for my job, and how I got to keep it.

Helped my boss look at resumes for a part time position we have. The quality of resumes I saw were crazy. Did see about 2 or 3 that were Disney cms that were laid off or still furloughed. I probably wouldn't even get a call back if i had to go up against these. And this was for a pt job .


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313925637145423872



Yeeeshhh...


----------



## twinmom13

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if they could do something with the Rivers of Light theater - just a simple show with characters in the water or something? Just something where people could go and not just stand in queues


On our AK day, we had a snack break in there, and we were not alone -- there were probably a couple dozen people sitting in there, snacking or just resting.  Every 10 minutes or so, one of the cavalcade boats would float by and the characters would wave to us.  It looked like part of their regular path to make a swing in front of the seats.  It was nice.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313925637145423872



I mean they've at least been below the CDCs recommended 5% positivity since the end of August (per Johns Hopkins and the Covid Tracking Project). I understand being cautious but to claim waiting on science while ignoring the data available doesn't exactly fly. 

Still he gets all the power here for the decision, so DLR is at his discretion.


----------



## Farro

HokieRaven5 said:


> *I mean they've at least been below the CDCs recommended 5% positivity since the end of Augus*t (per Johns Hopkins and the Covid Tracking Project). I understand being cautious but to claim waiting on science while ignoring the data available doesn't exactly fly.
> 
> Still he gets all the power here for the decision, so DLR is at his discretion.



Yes - the question is lead by whose science and whose data?


----------



## TwoMisfits

HokieRaven5 said:


> I mean they've at least been below the CDCs recommended 5% positivity since the end of August (per Johns Hopkins and the Covid Tracking Project). I understand being cautious but to claim waiting on science while ignoring the data available doesn't exactly fly.
> 
> *Still he gets all the power here for the decision, so DLR is at his discretion.*



Well, he has all the power, unless Disney sues...I'm not sure what they're waiting for, although it is CA...


----------



## MrsBooch

Just realized our flights for Thanksgiving from to MCO have changed - American no longer has ANY non stop flights on the Monday of Thanksgiving week for our particular leg - all have been changed to layover somewhere. That's extremely weird to see on Thanksgiving week - I know WHY i'm seeing it, it's just another indication that all is not well with the travel industry.

That is usually one of the busiest travel weeks. 

We are making lemonade out of this though - instead of leaving on Monday and dealing with an 8 hour layover, now we leave Sunday- added another day - found availability for one night in a Beach Club studio - so we will be parked at Stormalong Bay. It's our fam's first time staying there - my son is going to LOSE HIS MIND when he sees that slide.


----------



## Spridell

TwoMisfits said:


> Well, he has all the power, unless Disney sues...I'm not sure what they're waiting for, although it is CA...



It might have to come down to that.  I am sure as much as Disney wants to keep a good relationship with the state, they might not have any choice at this point.

It is very much sounding like Land will not open this year at all.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twinmom13 said:


> On our AK day, we had a snack break in there, and we were not alone -- there were probably a couple dozen people sitting in there, snacking or just resting.  Every 10 minutes or so, one of the cavalcade boats would float by and the characters would wave to us.  It looked like part of their regular path to make a swing in front of the seats.  It was nice.



oh cool I didn't know that - makes sense though.  Glad to see it


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> How are people committing fraud without the fingerprints?  Are they sharing annual passes or something?


yup, multiday tickets, annual passes etc.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Spridell said:


> It might have to come down to that.  I am sure as much as Disney wants to keep a good relationship with the state, they might not have any choice at this point.
> 
> It is very much sounding like Land will not open this year at all.



Yeah definitely starting to feel that way even though Land is already a majority locals park.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TwoMisfits said:


> Well, he has all the power, unless Disney sues...I'm not sure what they're waiting for, although it is CA...


Disney has other business interests in the state they might not want retaliated against.

And this could be a nice sign something is about to happen. Big flourish to remind everyone who is in charge before caving in


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Yes - the question is lead by whose science and whose data?


Whoever is most stubborn apparently


----------



## RamblingMad

Looks like an activist investor is trying to push Disney to suspend their dividend. This makes sense given the layoffs. You can read more at Bloomberg.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> Whoever is most stubborn apparently



Seriously though - he seems to be trying to reach an impossibility of practically 0 cases a day. That would equate to eradicating the virus, which won't happen...because it's a virus.

Eh, I can't even argue anymore, I Just don't really care anymore.

Just waiting on Gran Destino...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingMad said:


> Looks like an activist investor is trying to push Disney to suspend their dividend. This makes sense given the layoffs. You can read more at Bloomberg.



I think depends how much of the stock price is propped up by the dividend as DIS is a dividend stock not a growth stock

One good thing is a lot of the executive's totoal compensation comes from dividends from stock they own so this would sort of like a way the execs take a hit


----------



## dancergirlsmom

We  are heading down for a short trip next week and have one day in MK.  We really want to see the different cavalcades.  We haven't been during this time of year since 2007.  We were just  there in July and know they started first thing in the morning but seemed to stop around 5.  Are they still stopping around then or are they running later?


----------



## yulilin3

dancergirlsmom said:


> We  are heading down for a short trip next week and have one day in MK.  We really want to see the different cavalcades.  We haven't been during this time of year since 2007.  We were just  there in July and know they started first thing in the morning but seemed to stop around 5.  Are they still stopping around then or are they running later?


if you go on MDE, filter MK to entertainment and you'll see the time spans for the cavalcades.
For example the Jack one is 10:05am to 3:55pm dark Thur and Fri


----------



## wp4lf189

yulilin3 said:


> if you go on MDE, filter MK to entertainment and you'll see the time spans for the cavalcades.
> For example the Jack one is 10:05am to 3:55pm dark Thur and Fri


Great tip! Any “guesstimate” what the length of the Cavalcades are at MK? I can’t seem to remember from August trip...


----------



## yulilin3

wp4lf189 said:


> Great tip! Any “guesstimate” what the length of the Cavalcades are at MK? I can’t seem to remember from August trip...


Every hour you'll see 3 coming through and they do have a noon break


----------



## jlwhitney

fatmanatee said:


> There is some polling on this:



And polls don’t mean a whole lot since too many ways for them to not be an accurate representation.


----------



## jlwhitney

MrsBooch said:


> ok....that is not easily quantifiable and seems very subjective based on personal views.
> 
> but you know what's great? it doesnt matter. bc they're required.



Okay but there is still the point that if things are loosen some won’t go and others now will.


----------



## wp4lf189

yulilin3 said:


> Every hour you'll see 3 coming through and they do have a noon break


Thanks!!!! Heading back in 16 days...wife really wants to catch all the Halloween action at MK!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Thanks yulilin3 for the information.  We will be there on a Friday so will miss the Jack and Sally cavalcade unfortunately but looking forward to the others.


----------



## Krandor

jlwhitney said:


> And polls don’t mean a whole lot since too many ways for them to not be an accurate representation.



So just deciding with no evidence more people will come with no mask mandates then will come with a mask mandate is more accurate?


----------



## skeeter31

Krandor said:


> So just deciding with no evidence more people will come with no mask mandates then will come with a mask mandate is more accurate?


Just keep telling yourself it’s not worth arguing with them. It’s not worth arguing with them.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


>


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


>


Well............

This just got a lot more interesting


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


>


Thems fightin' words


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> Well............
> 
> This just got a lot more interesting


Right?!! @HokieRaven5 summed this up perfectly!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

michellej47 said:


> I think if they were to allow this, they would have to have some designated areas marked off for maskless photos.  But I hope they allow it, especially with Photopass photographers so that I can selfishly get my money's worth...haha!


We are at universal Orlando right now, staying at Hard Rock. Universal is doing maskless photos for the Raptor encounter and telling you to take off your mask on Ripsaw Falls but you better not even let your nose peak out on the Hogwart Express. I had to wipe my eye and my mask slipped and 2 seconds later they scolded me over the speakers in our car.


----------



## MrsBooch

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We are at universal Orlando right now, staying at Hard Rock. Universal is doing maskless photos for the Raptor encounter and telling you to take off your mask on Ripsaw Falls but you better not even let your nose peak out on the Hogwart Express. I had to wipe my eye and my mask slipped and 2 seconds later they scolded me over the speakers in our car.



are you sure that wasn't a dementor....


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


>


Oh man, this is getting good. Love it!


----------



## randumb0

Chief Medical Officer? What does she do in non pandemic times?


----------



## Clockwork

randumb0 said:


> Chief Medical Officer? What does she do in non pandemic times?


Treat ouchies and boo boos.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

randumb0 said:


> Chief Medical Officer? What does she do in non pandemic times?



Ensure they have policies in place to take care of their employees?  Oversee their medical facilities?  Ensure corporate compliance?  Keep up with changes in laws across cities/states/countries.  

There are a lot of things an organization as large and diverse as the Walt Disney Company would need a CMO for.


----------



## yulilin3

Got a survey about my visit to AK yesterday. Mainly asking about how positive, negative or not at all the changes impacted my intent to visit the park. Temp checks, no EMH, no character m&g, no character dining, no night time activities/parade
Also asked if any in my traveling party has any difficulties with walking, seeing, hearing or communicating
If I think the safety measures are too much/just right/not enough


----------



## Tigger's ally

Clockwork said:


> Treat ouchies and boo boos.
> [/QU
> 
> 
> yulilin3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a survey about my visit to AK yesterday. Mainly asking about how positive, negative or not at all the changes impacted my intent to visit the park. Temp checks, no EMH, no character m&g, no character dining, no night time activities/parade
> Also asked if any in my traveling party has any difficulties with walking, seeing, hearing or communicating
> If I think the safety measures are too much/just right/not enough
Click to expand...




I got one in the middle of when I was changing a dining reservation on my MDE account.  Mine was more around the controversial M word.


----------



## Clockwork

Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


----------



## Funfire240

I received a survey yesterday while on the WDW site when I was looking up information about photopass (wanting to call to see if masks are kept on if you do capture the moment session - which I still haven't had a chance to call about but have a feeling I know the answer) but anyways, one of the responses to a question about why purchasing photopass was something to the effect of being able to take photographs with masks off, which surprised me since they are not doing that.  It also asked then when I would feel comfortable returning to water parks, hotels, theme parks etc.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?



Not a dumb question, all of the airlines are reshuffling their schedules based upon the number of fares sold. Had my flights changed a few weeks ago. Fortunately it only shifted 30 minutes so it was moot to me, but others have been more drastically affected by these changes.


----------



## Clockwork

HokieRaven5 said:


> Not a dumb question, all of the airlines are reshuffling their schedules based upon the number of fares sold. Had my flights changed a few weeks ago. Fortunately it only shifted 30 minutes so it was moot to me, but others have been more drastically affected by these changes.


Yeah I went from 2 nonstops in the morning to having to change planes in the evening. I’ll probably book a flight out a day earlier so my plans don’t get wrecked on the first day. I had to cut the trip a day short because the last day they only had 1 nonstop the connecting flights had ridiculous wait times on the last leg of the flight.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


my Delta flight out of MSP in November was adjusted. Take off was moved from like 650 to just after 8 am. Then coming home was moved from like 6ish pm down to 5 something. Not a huge change but we do park days on ALL days so any more changing and we may have to remove a park day on arrival or departure.


----------



## Princess Merida

My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?


----------



## Funfire240

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


Our flight on the way there was changed for 11/23.  Our 6:30 pm flight was cancelled and now we leave 7:30 a.m. - so yes nice to have basically another day but we live 2 1/2 hours from the airport and planned a leisure afternoon driving down.  On the upside, we will pay for a hotel but get free parking so won't be too much more then what we would have paid just to park.   (This is Spirit. And now hoping nothing more changes between now and then!)


----------



## Marionnette

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


My Southwest flight went from a nonstop, 2.5 hour flight to a 6.5 hour flight connecting thru Nashville. I cancelled that one and booked a nonstop American flight that was scheduled to get in around the same time as my original Southwest flight. American cancelled that flight and put us on a nonstop leaving an hour later. We are 16 days away from traveling and I hope that they are done making changes!


----------



## HokieRaven5

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?



My southwest flights in November (10-12) were changed 10 days ago.


----------



## Princess Merida

Marionnette said:


> My Southwest flight went from a nonstop, 2.5 hour flight to a 6.5 hour flight connecting thru Nashville. I cancelled that one and booked a nonstop American flight that was scheduled to get in around the same time as my original Southwest flight. American cancelled that flight and put us on a nonstop leaving an hour later. We are 16 days away from traveling and I hope that they are done making changes!



Oh no! Yes hopefully these flights stick for you now. How many days out did they change your nonstop southwest flight?


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


Ugh it is terrible...going to keeps getting later and later.  Coming home is earlier and earlier...now our flight back home is at 7am...holy cow.


----------



## Farro

We have a 6:20 am flight out of O'hare on United next April, but watching it now they are reducing to only 2 non-stops a day and so I'm assuming we will be changed to 9:15 am. Yuck but okay.


----------



## MrsBooch

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?



not dumb - 

my flight to MCO went from non stop to several hour layover and my flight from MCO to home shifted to one hour earlier but still (as of now) non stop.

Also - unless you sign up for notifications for EACH LEG you will not receive anything from American - I just randomly signed in because I couldn't remember what time we took off and then I realized that it changed.


----------



## Ariel 1715

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?


My upcoming SW flights changed about 4 times since booking. Last changes were at like 21 days out.  Agent said be prepared and flexible because lots of changes could happen


----------



## Tigger's ally

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


So far, just our return flight.  Can handle that one change but if they change my nonstop for the way down, I am coming out swinging!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I booked our flight out of Philly on Jet Blue for March. We leave at 4:30 pm. I hope it doesn’t get changed. My son has college classes and that’s why we decided to leave later. If it gets moved earlier I’ll see if he can miss those classes if he’s not virtual. And if it gets changed to a layover I’ll definitely book a different flight altogether. We haven’t booked or return flights yet.

I’m hoping by March more people are traveling so they don’t have to cancel or change so many flights.


----------



## JacknSally

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?



*Our 11/30 and 12/5 Southwest flights were changed early last week. Nonstop flight down was pushed back, changing from a 5p arrival at MCO to a 9p arrival at MCO. Nonstop flight back was moved up, from a 4p MCO departure to a 2p MCO departure.

We changed our nonstop flight down to a morning flight with a 45 minute layover in Atlanta to avoid not getting to the hotel before 10p. All the other options had long layovers or multiple stops.*


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


We've been flying southwest. Flight into MCO at the end of July was switched from a nonstop to one stop. Flight back in early Aug was delayed a few hours.
Just got notice a week ago that our early Nov flight to MCO is delayed a couple hours (cuts into our EPCOT day a little).


----------



## Princess Merida

HokieRaven5 said:


> My southwest flights in November (10-12) were changed 10 days ago.





Ariel 1715 said:


> My upcoming SW flights changed about 4 times since booking. Last changes were at like 21 days out.  Agent said be prepared and flexible because lots of changes could happen


Thank you!  I will keep watching I’m 27 days out from flight to MCO and 34 days from flight home so may still have some changes.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ariel 1715

Princess Merida said:


> Thank you!  I will keep watching I’m 27 days out from flight to MCO and 34 days from flight home so may still have some changes.  Fingers crossed!


Hopefully they won't make anymore changes!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mum22girlz

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


My SW flights have changed, but I was not notified. I only found out because I logged in to find the details for my ME reservation. Not impressed.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?


Our southwest flight to MCO in July was changed a couple weeks ahead of time. Flight back was changed like the day before I think?
Flight into MCO on Nov 5 was changed about a week ago.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


Everybody. It’s an issue across all airlines. I’ve had to reschedule my Nov flights on Delta at least 3 times now.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

mum22girlz said:


> My SW flights have changed, but I was not notified. I only found out because I logged in to find the details for my ME reservation. Not impressed.


I think that's how DH found out our southwest flight home (early Aug) had changed, too.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Funfire240 said:


> I received a survey yesterday while on the WDW site when I was looking up information about photopass (wanting to call to see if masks are kept on if you do capture the moment session - which I still haven't had a chance to call about but have a feeling I know the answer) but anyways, one of the responses to a question about why purchasing photopass was something to the effect of being able to take photographs with masks off, which surprised me since they are not doing that.  It also asked then when I would feel comfortable returning to water parks, hotels, theme parks etc.



We've done a capture the moment session since the reopening and yes, masks must be worn.

We booked for our baby (no mask, obviously) but I have been surprised to see lots of sessions going on each time we're at MK so maybe people are more willing to do it with masks than I would have thought?


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Our southwest flight to MCO in July was changed a couple weeks ahead of time. Flight back was changed like the day before I think?
> Flight into MCO on Nov 5 was changed about a week ago.


Yeah I remember this summer people were getting cancelled on by Southwest day of. Hope that nonsense has died down. No reason for that.


----------



## rteetz

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?


You must've been lucky then. My early November flights did change prompting me to switch airlines altogether on the way home. My arrival flight only change by about 30 minutes so I was fine with that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

All this chatter about flights being changed is making me even more glad we will be driving for our next trip (even if that isn't until March)


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> All this chatter about flights being changed is making me even more glad we will be driving for our next trip (even if that isn't until March)




I was about to post the same thing!


----------



## gottalovepluto

randumb0 said:


> Chief Medical Officer? What does she do in non pandemic times?


She’s been around for a while apparently. Here’s a link to an award from back in 2011 but this is an entire area of industry where doctors meet business to pursue Health in the workplace and various aspects of it. Many companies have this. Of note she is indeed a fully trained MD.


----------



## Marionnette

Princess Merida said:


> Oh no! Yes hopefully these flights stick for you now. How many days out did they change your nonstop southwest flight?


Southwest changed my itinerary more than 9 weeks in advance of scheduled departure. American called me last week to advise me of my flight change, so basically a 21-day notification but it wasn’t a big deal to leave an hour later than planned.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?



My late October flights were changed about 6 weeks ago, late December flight changed last week. I hope you're in the clear. Make sure you log into your account though just to make sure you still have the flights you think you do (see below)




mum22girlz said:


> My SW flights have changed, but I was not notified. I only found out because I logged in to find the details for my ME reservation. Not impressed.




The email SW send sometimes gets filtered to junk. The subject line should read "changes to your upcoming Southwest trip". I've missed a few of them that way. Good thing is that Southwest will let you change to most other flights for free if they changed the flight!


----------



## Justrose

I am flying Sun Country (for the first time) and I am super paranoid something will happen to my flights.  There is only one flight per day from my airport to Orlando and they don't even fly daily there.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

My Frontier nonstop flight Dec 10th from MCO-DSM changed to an over night layover in Denver. 
Got a refund for that flight.
Then my DSM-MCO Delta flight on Dec 5th changed to a 4or5 hr layover, got that flight changed thru Delta. 
that's it


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orla...kQMNP2bWULUzESS0UeZvc6rYl4SDcCEltgeZZQSAAx6yA


----------



## Funfire240

Aimeedyan said:


> We've done a capture the moment session since the reopening and yes, masks must be worn.
> 
> We booked for our baby (no mask, obviously) but I have been surprised to see lots of sessions going on each time we're at MK so maybe people are more willing to do it with masks than I would have thought?


Thank you for responding in that!  My in-laws are coming along and their 50th anniversary is 2 weeks after our trip so I was debating on having pictures done as a gift. Was hoping maybe with being at a distance from the photographer or if there would be a certain area there might be an exception and I won't lie, I'm not going to pay that for family pictures with masks on.  I'll probably just tell DH to pay for the BOG dinner to celebrate instead.  Although it could be a fun way to remember this trip and this whole year and have some fun with it...


----------



## MrsBooch

mum22girlz said:


> My SW flights have changed, but I was not notified. I only found out because I logged in to find the details for my ME reservation. Not impressed.



exactly what happened with us - except American Airlines.


----------



## coolbrook

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


ME!  Spirit changed ours to different days!  Our days were no longer available at all.  Luckily I was able to change everything, flight, DVC, and ADR's to a few days later.  UGH! Our trip is in November.  I hope they don't change it again.


----------



## xuxa777

All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orla...kQMNP2bWULUzESS0UeZvc6rYl4SDcCEltgeZZQSAAx6yA


This is a pretty similar figure to what a lot of cultural institutions here in New England are reporting - museums were allowed to open mid July in Massachusetts and earlier in some other NE states. Most places seem to be reporting a 70-80% attendance drop from last year during the same time period. Reduced capacity is a factor in reduced attendance but there is a definite lack of demand as well - most museums don't operate at their maximum capacity most of the time in non pandemic times so capacity limits are not the only reason for the lower attendance.  Zoos and other outdoor attractions are faring better for obvious reasons but even most of them are down by about half.


----------



## Marionnette

xuxa777 said:


> All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


I highly doubt that. What I’ve seen are fewer available flights, not more routes being added. Southwest announced that they were keeping middle seats open and then cancelled my flight back in August. No new flights out of PHL have been added since. American cancelled my flight and placed us on an existing flight on a larger aircraft. What I’m seeing is airlines consolidating passengers on as few flights as they can.


----------



## Leigh L

xuxa777 said:


> All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


The very recent flight changes we've experienced in my family were due to cutbacks, not increases. My adult DD just got her Thanksgiving week flight refunded since SW went from 3 direct flights a day to none. DH had to cancel a trip this week to see his father due to JB cutting back their flights and his flight was moved by more than a day and he had to work.

I'm headed to WDW next month and United has consistently been scheduling 5 daily direct flights down to consolidating them into one or two from DC to MCO for Sept, Oct, and November. My flights were just adjusted this week.

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> All this chatter about flights being changed is making me even more glad we will be driving for our next trip (even if that isn't until March)


 I saw A LOT of out of state plates when I was in the Contemp parking lot couple of weeks ago.

I think we are seeing a lot more people driving down here to FL.  More than normal for sure.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Princess Merida said:


> My Southwest flights haven’t changed yet for the beginning of November and I’m really hoping they don’t as they are the only nonstop flights those days.  Anyone know how far out airlines have been making changes?


My southwest flight that we just booked for Christmas trip has already changed once. Keep an eye out!


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


Not the case. Airlines are set to lay off 50,000 people if a stimulus doesn’t come through. Flights are being consolidated and routes reimagined to save money.


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


Unfortunately, Airlines aren’t adding anything at this time. Most major airlines are going to start laying off tens of thousands of employees each within the next couple of weeks. Thousands of planes are still sitting unused at airports in Arizona (and I don’t think anyone will want to be the first to fly on those when they’re put back into service).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Chefs de France opens today

Chocolate Studio @ F&W opens tomorrow


----------



## mum22girlz

pixieprincess925 said:


> The email SW send sometimes gets filtered to junk. The subject line should read "changes to your upcoming Southwest trip". I've missed a few of them that way. Good thing is that Southwest will let you change to most other flights for free if they changed the flight!


Definitely did not show up in my junk. I empty that daily. It's ok . . . my flights didn't change by much. I just now know that I need to keep stalking the site to check for changes. Flying out in 7 weeks!


----------



## Ariel 1715

xuxa777 said:


> All the flight changes now are probably due to airlines bringing flights back online causing adjustments to the schedules as demand steadily increases.


Actually they are cancelling more flights due to the fact that they are no longer getting government funding as of Oct 1. Lots of airlines are having layoffs.


----------



## Farro

I think we have enough answers about flights!


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I think we have enough answers about flights!



and not enough answers about Casey's Corner reopening....


----------



## MrsBooch

Things we need answers for (and by we I mean me)
1. where are the Thanksgiving menu's that typically go out this week and 
2. who is canceling their whispering canyon thanksgiving dinner reservation for us thanks in advance for your sacrifice


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Not the case. Airlines are set to lay off 50,000 people if a stimulus doesn’t come through. Flights are being consolidated and routes reimagined to save money.


 
Yes, they are doing that, the changes are happening realtime, airlines put the usual schedule up in the expectation of normal flight load to see the demand, just like Disney did with reservations and canceling and moving as needed. It is all in flux.  They have increased or added flights in some areas  where there is demand. They also removed flights. Air travel is increasing, slowly but it is. It is still way off from YOY but it is returning Shown in the tsa gate numbers and anecdotally, I have flown at least once a week since back in May and it is obvious.


----------



## Justrose

I am ready to see some Christmas treat pics for my trip! 38 more days.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orla...kQMNP2bWULUzESS0UeZvc6rYl4SDcCEltgeZZQSAAx6yA



But hey it was 90 something % slower in June/July-ish (can’t remember exactly), so that’s something at least.


----------



## MrsBooch

Justrose said:


> I am ready to see some Christmas treat pics for my trip! 38 more days.



YESSS


----------



## Farro

Justrose said:


> I am ready to see some Christmas treat pics for my trip! 38 more days.





MrsBooch said:


> YESSS



Still have Halloween!


----------



## Sarahslay

Clockwork said:


> Dumb question how many people are having issues with their flights being rescheduled?


All of my flights for two trips (one in August and one over Thanksgiving) kept being changed so much I just cancelled and decided to drive. It got to the point for the coming Thanksgiving trip that we were losing two full days of our trip since they pretty much forced us to arrive/leave at times that made going to the parks impossible. That was after almost weekly changes, I went ahead and cancelled christmas week flights too because I knew it was coming, that's just the nature of the beast right now.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> I think we have enough answers about flights!


let some of us whine lol, now I have to sit in the car with my husband for 6.5 hours while he tries to change my Disney music to his podcasts.


----------



## Spridell

Justrose said:


> I am ready to see some Christmas treat pics for my trip! 38 more days.



Well here you go.  Looks like they are getting ready to go out soon..........

Everyone get in the Holiday Spirt!!!!!! we need it this year

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/theme-park-christmas-trees-staged-for-installation-at-disney-world/


----------



## Sarahslay

Spridell said:


> Well here you go.  Looks like they are getting ready to go out soon..........
> 
> Everyone get in the Holiday Spirt!!!!!! we need it this year
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/theme-park-christmas-trees-staged-for-installation-at-disney-world/


Absolutely can.not.wait! Thankful I get to see them over thanksgiving AND christmas, gonna go and lose myself in what ever holiday spirit I can find.


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> Absolutely can.not.wait! Thankful I get to see them over thanksgiving AND christmas, *gonna go and lose myself in what ever holiday spirit I can find*.



I'm so with you - I'm going to be like Jack Skellington in Christmastown...

whats this...WHAT'S THIS? The Christmas trees are up, and here! some dole whip in a cup, AND WOW I hear a christmas song, AND HOW is this CoA line so long...


----------



## Farro

Some possible CSR/GDT food news!!! Posted on another thread:



RamblingRabbit said:


> We are staying December 7-11 and was checking Menus today. Three Bridges has an updated, smaller menu as of this morning, looks to be first sign of reopening.


----------



## Justrose

Farro said:


> Still have Halloween!



Oh, I know... but I have seen those treats already.  LOL!


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> I saw A LOT of out of state plates when I was in the Contemp parking lot couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I think we are seeing a lot more people driving down here to FL.  More than normal for sure.


And cutting through 4 lanes of traffic on I-4, love you tourists!! Please keep coming!! Just remember all roads lead to wdw


----------



## rosieposie3

All this talk of flights! I'm over here waiting with fingers crossed for the travel ban to be lifted for visitors from the EU in time for our April/May trip


----------



## Sunelis

rosieposie3 said:


> All this talk of flights! I'm over here waiting with fingers crossed for the travel ban to be lifted for visitors from the EU in time for our April/May trip



Yeah... I'm waiting for the Can/US border to reopen so I can drive down... Because I see all the direct flights from Montreal being cancelled or changed to unmanageable layovers....


----------



## kmezick

MrsBooch said:


> and not enough answers about Casey's Corner reopening....



Wait...Casey's Corner isn't open!!!  
We will be there Thanksgiving week and have that on our plan for a QS lunch while at MK!  Guess not...
I was also hoping to see Yachtsman Steakhouse open but no luck on that one either.


----------



## Grikk

rteetz said:


> Don’t expect masks to go away anytime soon.


Just figured since it is no longer mandated by the state of Florida, Disney would come around as well. Let’s face it, it is costing them a lot of business.


----------



## rteetz

Grikk said:


> Just figured since it is no longer mandated by the state of Florida, Disney would come around as well. Let’s face it, it is costing them a lot of business.


It was never mandated by the state.


----------



## HikingFam

Grikk said:


> Just figured since it is no longer mandated by the state of Florida, Disney would come around as well. Let’s face it, it is costing them a lot of business.


Having been there last week, it definitely doesn’t seem to be costing them any business.


----------



## Justrose

Tusker House.  Please come back soon.


----------



## Pyotr

HikingFam said:


> Having been there last week, it definitely doesn’t seem to be costing them any business.



Disney just terminated 28,000 Cast members.  I’m not saying it’s because of the M word, but let’s not pretend business is good.


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> Disney just terminated 28,000 Cast members.  I’m not saying it’s because of the M word, but let’s not pretend business is good.


A good chunk of those layoffs were coming pandemic or not unfortunately. This pandemic sped up pending restructuring within Disney. Bob Iger himself has said for nearly two years now that Disney of the future would have fewer employees. They were looking to become more efficient.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> A good chunk of those layoffs were coming pandemic or not unfortunately. This pandemic sped up pending restructuring within Disney. Bob Iger himself has said for nearly two years now that Disney of the future would have fewer employees. They were looking to become more efficient.



Yep, if you're going to have a bad fiscal year as a company might as well make it a terrible one and hope for a rebound in the next one. 

Still absolutely terrible for all of those CMs and even those at Universal who also lost their positions.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> A good chunk of those layoffs were coming pandemic or not unfortunately. This pandemic sped up pending restructuring within Disney. Bob Iger himself has said for nearly two years now that Disney of the future would have fewer employees. They were looking to become more efficient.



I can't in good conscience "like" this post as written because it could be misconstrued / misunderstood.  I just needed to indicate somewhere somehow that I agree with this post, even though I don't like that this had to happen.


----------



## andyman8

ETA: Wrong QP.


rteetz said:


> A good chunk of those layoffs were coming pandemic or not unfortunately. This pandemic sped up pending restructuring within Disney. Bob Iger himself has said for nearly two years now that Disney of the future would have fewer employees. They were looking to become more efficient.


This. Josh of easyWDW put it better than I could here, so I'll just quote what he wrote recently. I also hadn't heard about Jenn. That's really sad.


> It’s also possible that Disney is using the pandemic as an excuse to cut some of the services that cost the company money, but didn’t necessarily impact whether a guest chose to stay on-site. People continue to fill the available resorts as we speak, even with no Extra Magic Hours or FastPass+ perks, among others. Paid FastPass+ was always in the cards and Disney has wanted to eliminate Extra Magic Hours for years. While we can blame many of the terminations on a lack of demand or limited Park capacities, a lot of the consolidations that we’re currently seeing and upcoming restructuring are all part of the cost-cutting that Disney has been undertaking for years. We blamed it on Shanghai cost overruns for a while. That was never really true. We’re blaming it on COVID now. At some point, it will come out that the disease wasn’t to blame for many of the layoffs either. Disney eliminating the jobs of people who have worked for the company for 20+ years under the guise of an economic downturn is a solid scapegoat. It provides the cover you need to get rid of just about anyone. A couple of posts ago, we highlighted the termination of Ms. Jenn Fickley-Baker, who holds a Ph.D. and has worked for the company for 19 years, basically building the Parks Blog into what it is today during its formative years. COVID is the perfect excuse to get rid of her and replace her with someone who will do basically the same job for half the money.


All in all, it's about restructuring -- exacerbated by a pandemic.


----------



## AvidDisReader

So with the NBA winding down, is the Coronado going to be re opened to the public?  Or will they just shutter it down since it was supposed to be a big convention resort and there are no conventions?


----------



## skeeter31

AvidDisReader said:


> So with the NBA winding down, is the Coronado going to be re opened to the public?  Or will they just shutter it down since it was supposed to be a big convention resort and there are no conventions?


Coronado opens 10/14


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> ETA: Wrong QP.
> 
> This. Josh of easyWDW put it better than I could here, so I'll just quote what he wrote recently. I also hadn't heard about Jenn. That's really sad.
> 
> All in all, it's about restructuring -- exacerbated by a pandemic.



Again, I agree.  As for Josh of easyWDW, I personally value his opinions above most vloggers/bloggers. He avoids the sugar coating (or pixie dusting) and tells it like it is.


----------



## yulilin3

Sea world light up Christmas trees are already floating on the lagoon


----------



## Farro

AvidDisReader said:


> So with the NBA winding down, is the Coronado going to be re opened to the public?  Or will they just shutter it down since it was supposed to be a big convention resort and there are no conventions?



Hush!

They are opening. (I bet GDT gets a lot more "regular" visitors than they thought it would and probably will even more soon. Word of mouth is excellent)


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world light up Christmas trees are already floating on the lagoon



Wow. Is this a normal early October occurrence at SW?


----------



## ThursdayAM

rpb718 said:


> Again, I agree.  As for Josh of easyWDW, I personally value his opinions above most vloggers/bloggers. He avoids the sugar coating (or pixie dusting) and tells it like it is.



I read this blog as well for this reason.


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world light up Christmas trees are already floating on the lagoon








This is getting out of hand. I get we want to cancel most of 2020 at this point but we can't just go ahead and skip to Christmas!


----------



## midnight star

HokieRaven5 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I get we want to cancel most of 2020 at this point but we can't just go ahead and skip to Christmas!


Hallowthanksmas is here!


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I get we want to cancel most of 2020 at this point but we can't just go ahead and skip to Christmas!


lol, I agree. Sea World is still doing Spooktacular every weekend  contact free trick or treating, character meet and greets and music


----------



## gottalovepluto

AvidDisReader said:


> So with the NBA winding down, is the Coronado going to be re opened to the public?  Or will they just shutter it down since it was supposed to be a big convention resort and there are no conventions?


@Farro pointed out at this point Disney would have less than one week to rebook folks so it’s pretty likely opening will proceed on time. The questions remaining are
-how much of it opens?
-what dining options will open? (Three Bridges looks to be a possibility as a slimmed down menu has popped up online, that’s usually the first step to a restaurant reopening)


----------



## mattpeto

CS is the only Moderate opening correct?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> CS is the only Moderate opening correct?


CBR has been open.


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> CS is the only Moderate opening correct?


CBR is also already open.

After November 1, here is the breakdown of open resorts.

Values:
Pop
AoA (scheduled to reopen 11/1; could always be delayed)

Mods:
CBR
CSR

Deluxe:
GF
YC
CR

DVC/Deluxe Villa:
PVB (resort-side reopens next summer)
AKV (Jambo and Kidani; lodge still closed)
BCV (no reopening date for resort-side)
BWV (no reopening date for resort-side)
CCV (no reopening date for resort-side)
BRV (no reopening date for resort-side)
VGF
BLT
SSR
RIV
OKW

No Reopening Date Yet:
POR
POFQ
WL
AKL
ASMu
ASSp
ASSMo
BC
BW


----------



## Farro

Oh man, Chefs De France's pared down menu is a gut punch. 

Everything I wanted is gone. My Alsacean flatbread... 
They don't even have steak frites anymore!

This is coming off the list for next spring...


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Jillfo

Farro said:


> Oh man, Chefs De France's pared down menu is a gut punch.
> 
> Everything I wanted is gone. My Alsacean flatbread...
> They don't even have steak frites anymore!
> 
> This is coming off the list for next spring...


Lots can change in six and a half months (as 2020 has proven).  I wouldn't write it off yet.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Funfire240 said:


> Thank you for responding in that!  My in-laws are coming along and their 50th anniversary is 2 weeks after our trip so I was debating on having pictures done as a gift. Was hoping maybe with being at a distance from the photographer or if there would be a certain area there might be an exception and I won't lie, I'm not going to pay that for family pictures with masks on.  I'll probably just tell DH to pay for the BOG dinner to celebrate instead.  Although it could be a fun way to remember this trip and this whole year and have some fun with it...



We definitely had no interest in being in the pics with him - they took a few of us walking away holding his hands but that was it. We take some (free) photopass pics with masks on but I won't pay for them  

It is such a bummer for anyone wanting to document a big occasion right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> This is getting out of hand. I get we want to cancel most of 2020 at this point but we can't just go ahead and skip to Christmas!



Um, your gif is from a Christmas movie, so sort of arguing against your point


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> ETA: Wrong QP.
> 
> This. Josh of easyWDW put it better than I could here, so I'll just quote what he wrote recently. I also hadn't heard about Jenn. That's really sad.
> 
> All in all, it's about restructuring -- exacerbated by a pandemic.



I am sure they are always looking to create more efficiencies and reduce expenses.

I have trouble believing the number would be anything close to 28,000 though if it wasn't for Covid


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure they are always looking to create more efficiencies and reduce expenses.
> 
> I have trouble believing the number would be anything close to 28,000 though if it wasn't for Covid


It's a case of both: economic/attendance slowdown and long-term cost reduction. You wouldn't have ever seen a number as large but you would've seen many of these cuts more spread out. I think the point Josh and others are trying to make is don't expect Disney or WDW to be in the market for 25k new employees "after" the pandemic or even in the years beyond that. Many of these jobs aren't coming back, even well after the crowds do.


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Um, your gif is from a Christmas movie, so sort of arguing against your point



Yeah yeah yeah. But the song itself is Halloween centric.

Also be sure to tell that to the freeform channel who are airing it this month as well!

Edit: Also this https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...tmas-composer-its-halloween-movie/2505238001/

Note: Do not make this a debate about whether Nightmare is a Christmas or Halloween movie. I'm sure there's a place for that on this forum elsewhere!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Um, your gif is from a Christmas movie, so sort of arguing against your point



I am firmly on the it's a Halloween movie about Christmas team.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I am firmly on the it's a Halloween movie about Christmas team.



Well, the central plot involves Christmas- so to me it is a Halloween themed Christmas movie

But as @HokieRaven5 says, probably not the place for a full on debate on this.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, the central plot involves Christmas- so to me it is a Halloween themed Christmas movie
> 
> But as @HokieRaven5 says, probably not the place for a full on debate on this.



Just meant to be lighthearted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Just meant to be lighthearted.



Oh, I know ... Just don't want to take up very the thread


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I am firmly on the it's a Halloween movie about Christmas team.


DCL agrees. Halloween on the High Seas  cruises even feature sing a long showings!
And you can M&G Jack and Sally during normal times in the parks.
See, it’s related now!


----------



## Eeyore daily

sullivan.kscott said:


> DCL agrees. Halloween on the High Seas  cruises even feature sing a long showings!
> And you can M&G Jack and Sally during normal times in the parks.
> See, it’s related now!


Don’t you mean **sea* *its related


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 530901


Week after the last episode of Mandalorian. Trying to keep those subscribers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Week after the last episode of episode of Mandalorian. Trying to keep those subscribers.



Also see the idea that people will gift a subscription or a streaming stick, etc at Christmas


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> It's a case of both: economic/attendance slowdown and long-term cost reduction. You wouldn't have ever seen a number as large but you would've seen many of these cuts more spread out. I think the point Josh and others are trying to make is don't expect Disney or WDW to be in the market for 25k new employees "after" the pandemic or even in the years beyond that. Many of these jobs aren't coming back, even well after the crowds do.


They were probably a little bloated before the pandemic.  They added a huge amount of cast members over the last decade.  It was probably a good time to cut some fat and maybe reassign a portion of some of those funds to other areas of the parks.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> They were probably a little bloated before the pandemic.  They added a huge amount of cast members over the last decade.  It was probably a good time to cut some fat and maybe reassign a portion of some of those funds to other areas of the parks.


Certainly. And I agree with @TheMaxRebo's sentiment that we wouldn't have seen as large a number had it not been for COVID-19.


----------



## andyman8

Hey @gottalovepluto and @Farro, looks like Rix Sports Bar & Grill is showing hours starting October 14...

So to recap, for CSR, the suspected reopenings include at least Barcelona (recalled CMs) Three Bridges (recent online menu reductions/updates), and Rix Sports Bar (now showing hours). I'm sure they'll be one or two more but that's a solid lineup as is.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Just caught up on today’s posts.  I woke up in North GA and I’m about to close my eyes in FL, 3.5 miles from where a ROTR boarding pass awaits me in the morning!  Wish me luck and fast fingers!  Thanks for talking about flights for two pages so I could skim quickly (we drive) and go to sleep!


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Hey @gottalovepluto and @Farro, looks like Rix Sports Bar & Grill is showing hours starting October 14...
> 
> So to recap, for CSR, the suspected reopenings include at least Barcelona (recalled CMs) Three Bridges (recent online menu reductions/updates), and Rix Sports Bar (now showing hours). I'm sure they'll be one or two more but that's a solid lineup as is.


Thanks!!! So happy to see this! It’s definitely more than I was thinking we’d get.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Just caught up on today’s posts.  I woke up in North GA and I’m about to close my eyes in FL, 3.5 miles from where a ROTR boarding pass awaits me in the morning!  Wish me luck and fast fingers!  Thanks for talking about flights for two pages so I could skim quickly (we drive) and go to sleep!



May the Force be with you!


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Hey @gottalovepluto and @Farro, looks like Rix Sports Bar & Grill is showing hours starting October 14...
> 
> So to recap, for CSR, the suspected reopenings include at least Barcelona (recalled CMs) Three Bridges (recent online menu reductions/updates), and Rix Sports Bar (now showing hours). I'm sure they'll be one or two more but that's a solid lineup as is.


Dhalia lounge also has hours of operation now. Toledo and Maya Grill still showing closed
Barcelona lounge 7am to 11am
Dhalia lounge 4:30pm to midnight
3 Bridges 4:30pm to midnight
Siesta Cantina 11am to 10 pm


----------



## osufeth24

So I see shopdisney added a bunch of new mask styles.

Is there anyway to know if it's the new fabric (like the halloween ones) or the crappy old fabric ?  Also wonder if they will be in the parks eventually, I know I've seen some on shopdisney that never made it to parks


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Dhalia lounge also has hours of operation now. Toledo and Maya Grill still showing closed
> Barcelona lounge 7am to 11am
> Dhalia lounge 4:30pm to midnight
> 3 Bridges 4:30pm to midnight
> Siesta Cantina 11am to 10 pm



WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@yulilin3  you made my entire winter!!!! Weird Barcelona only until 11 am, no real chance to sit there with a drink, but Dhalia open!

Um, so yeah, this seems acceptable.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @yulilin3  you made my entire winter!!!! Weird Barcelona only until 11 am, no real chance to sit there with a drink, but Dhalia open!
> 
> Um, so yeah, this seems acceptable.


I love Barcelona, I also think it's strange for them only being opened in the morning but I'm sure if they see the need they will open longer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @yulilin3  you made my entire winter!!!! Weird Barcelona only until 11 am, no real chance to sit there with a drink, but Dhalia open!
> 
> Um, so yeah, this seems acceptable.





yulilin3 said:


> I love Barcelona, I also think it's strange for them only being opened in the morning but I'm sure if they see the need they will open longer.



I guess they are using Barcelona as a place people can get breakfast more than an actual bar


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I love Barcelona, I also think it's strange for them only being opened in the morning but I'm sure if they see the need they will open longer.



They probably aren't expecting to see a lot of people hanging out in the lobby, at least for a while. I think as more people start coming, they will extend hrs.


----------



## Mal6586

osufeth24 said:


> So I see shopdisney added a bunch of new mask styles.
> 
> Is there anyway to know if it's the new fabric (like the halloween ones) or the crappy old fabric ?  Also wonder if they will be in the parks eventually, I know I've seen some on shopdisney that never made it to parks


Unless I’m mistaken, way down in the description, the old ones listed 1 layer polyester and 2 layers cotton. The new ones will say 2 layers polyester.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess they are using Barcelona as a place people can get breakfast more than an actual bar


that's what I'm thinking. The quick service shows no times whatsoever, or even mention of it being closed, I would think it is for sure reopening next Wednesday
I'm hoping 3 bridges opens up reservations so I can just park there on Wednesday, if not I'm using bus from Disney springs but plan to live stream starting at 4pm


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> that's what I'm thinking. The quick service shows no times whatsoever, or even mention of it being closed, I would think it is for sure reopening next Wednesday
> I'm hoping 3 bridges opens up reservations so I can just park there on Wednesday, if not I'm using bus from Disney springs but plan to live stream starting at 4pm



I'll be watching for sure!!! Do you think Cafe Rix (the grab and go) will open during the day? You know, in case anyone needs a fancy coffee and a piece of cake around 2 pm....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @yulilin3  you made my entire winter!!!! Weird Barcelona only until 11 am, no real chance to sit there with a drink, but Dhalia open!
> 
> Um, so yeah, this seems acceptable.


MY MORNING ESPRESSO IS SAVED!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess they are using Barcelona as a place people can get breakfast more than an actual bar


DANGIT.... please make good espresso drinks, please make good espresso drinks, please make good espresso drinks...


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I'll be watching for sure!!! Do you think Cafe Rix (the grab and go) will open during the day? You know, in case anyone needs a fancy coffee and a piece of cake around 2 pm....


Cafe Rix is not showing operating yet


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Cafe Rix is not showing operating yet



The gift shop would be open, right? Just trying to think where we would pick up stuff like a bottle of wine for room, bagels for room, etc...

I've never stayed at CSR so I'm not super familiar with where you buy that stuff.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> The gift shop would be open, right? Just trying to think where we would pick up stuff like a bottle of wine for room, bagels for room, etc...
> 
> I've never stayed at CSR so I'm not super familiar with where you buy that stuff.


Panchito's is open 9am to 9pm
I remember when they were refurbishing Cafe Rix they still had the offerings available and you could take it over to Rix Sports Bar, from the times for Rix Sports bar they are open all day 7am to 11pm


----------



## Princess Merida

osufeth24 said:


> So I see shopdisney added a bunch of new mask styles.
> 
> Is there anyway to know if it's the new fabric (like the halloween ones) or the crappy old fabric ?  Also wonder if they will be in the parks eventually, I know I've seen some on shopdisney that never made it to parks


I ordered the Christmas set and the snack set yesterday and both say they are the new material.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Maybe some positive movement for Disneyland?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314562586671820802


----------



## KBoopaloo

Does anyone have any sense of the $$ Disney makes from its Broadway shows? Wondering how much of a financial impact having Broadway closed through the end of May will have in the overall bottom line for the company. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314556370927185921


----------



## skeeter31

KBoopaloo said:


> Does anyone have any sense of the $$ Disney makes from its Broadway shows? Wondering how much of a financial impact having Broadway closed through the end of May will have in the overall bottom line for the company.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314556370927185921


I’m sure Disney makes good money from Broadway, but just like the cruise line industry, I think Disney is better prepared, financially, for those long closures in those industries because they’re no dependent on just that stream of income like other theater productions or other cruise lines. But having Broadway closed for that long is really going to be a huge blow to the NYC tourism economy and I’m going to guess that a good amount of shows will not return.


----------



## Raimiette

KBoopaloo said:


> Does anyone have any sense of the $$ Disney makes from its Broadway shows? Wondering how much of a financial impact having Broadway closed through the end of May will have in the overall bottom line for the company.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314556370927185921



I can tell you most Broadway doesn't ever make money (it's more of a labour of love from the financiers) however, I know Disney is generally a completely different animal in terms of financial expectation.  Regardless, I wouldn't think they put too much concern into their Broadway endeavours and look at it more as a promotional tool.  I can't imagine Broadway rents are cheap but I would imagine any money being siphoned in this regard is a "drop in the bucket" sort of affair that wouldn't have a huge affect on their year-end.  Who knows though.


----------



## HokieRaven5

KBoopaloo said:


> Does anyone have any sense of the $$ Disney makes from its Broadway shows? Wondering how much of a financial impact having Broadway closed through the end of May will have in the overall bottom line for the company.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314556370927185921



It's not just Broadway though, the Disney theatrical group includes their live shows they bring around the country like Disney on Ice.


----------



## rteetz

KBoopaloo said:


> Does anyone have any sense of the $$ Disney makes from its Broadway shows? Wondering how much of a financial impact having Broadway closed through the end of May will have in the overall bottom line for the company.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314556370927185921


I don’t have specifics but like others have said Disney is a little different in this space.

I will say the initial closure did speed the ending of Frozen on Broadway. I’m not sure that would have ended as soon as it did otherwise.


----------



## Farro

HokieRaven5 said:


> It's not just Broadway though, the Disney theatrical group includes their live shows they bring around the country like Disney on Ice.



I think Disney on Ice is returning? Or not, looks like just one show?

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/disney-on-ice-returns-health-and-safety-rwb1/


----------



## cristen72

Pop suddenly shows no rooms available for my week after Christmas.  As of yesterday you could still book preferred and preferred pool.  

I wonder if it’s a glitch or if they have temporarily held them to try to shuffle people with AStars reservations (like me) to those rooms?


----------



## Farro

cristen72 said:


> Pop suddenly shows no rooms available for my week after Christmas.  As of yesterday you could still book preferred and preferred pool.
> 
> I wonder if it’s a glitch or if they have temporarily held them to try to shuffle people with AStars reservations (like me) to those rooms?



The reservation system has just been weird. Rooms available, then not available, then available again. I don't think I would jump to any conclusions based on their website!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> The reservation system has just been weird. Rooms available, then not available, then available again. I don't think I would jump to any conclusions based on their website!


The same should be said in normal times too.


----------



## cristen72

Farro said:


> The reservation system has just been weird. Rooms available, then not available, then available again. I don't think I would jump to any conclusions based on their website!



I’m crossing my fingers anyway that it’s booked solid because I don’t want to be moved to Pop! Lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe some positive movement for Disneyland?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314562586671820802


Concur it’s in vain. DLR + OC putting on a show for the State. (DLR would have known to have the signs in Spanish. That screams layup to show a “recommendation” was implemented.)


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe some positive movement for Disneyland?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314562586671820802


keyword "County"


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...NqWcNJ1zEKE6nhYHYoasU3ZRd8jOfGiQWc9nPOf-LvD_s


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...NqWcNJ1zEKE6nhYHYoasU3ZRd8jOfGiQWc9nPOf-LvD_s


Just curious, since I’ve never had the privilege of staying club level. Does this mean select resort-side rooms are again available to book?


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just curious, since I’ve never had the privilege of staying club level. Does this mean select resort-side rooms are again available to book?


I would imagine this is at resorts currently open but I could be wrong there.


----------



## rockpiece

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...NqWcNJ1zEKE6nhYHYoasU3ZRd8jOfGiQWc9nPOf-LvD_s



Not seeing anything yet on the website. We are in a 2 BR Villa at Bay Lake Tower in a few weeks and was looking to switch to the main tower. We've only stayed in the main tower at the Contemporary and love it. Is that a good idea to switch to the main tower if we can find a 2br available?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Here at HS and it’s a joke.  The lines are worse than Christmas week. I don’t think they are limiting the number of guest they are letting in. Also mobile food order is lacking common sense. 
Line for RnR at 10:12am today


----------



## unbanshee

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here at HS and it’s a joke.  The lines are worse than Christmas week. *I don’t think they are limiting the number of guest they are letting in. *



While I understand your frustration, the bolded point is patently false and easily provable via the fact that the theme park reservation system exists.


----------



## Farro

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here at HS and it’s a joke.  The lines are worse than Christmas week. I don’t think they are limiting the number of guest they are letting in. Also mobile food order is lacking common sense.
> Line for RnR at 10:12am today
> View attachment 531086



Why does everyone freak out when they see pictures of long lines? Of course they are long, everyone is standing 6 feet apart! It's been said time and time again that the waits just aren't as long as posted.


----------



## skeeter31

unbanshee said:


> While I understand your frustration, the bolded point is patently false and easily provable via the fact that the theme park reservation system exists.


Precisely, the lines will be long because of social distancing requirements on the line, lack of FP+ to spread guests out, and lack of shows to pack large groups of guests into. So the people that are there, are all standing in lines.


----------



## rteetz

rockpiece said:


> Not seeing anything yet on the website. We are in a 2 BR Villa at Bay Lake Tower in a few weeks and was looking to switch to the main tower. We've only stayed in the main tower at the Contemporary and love it. Is that a good idea to switch to the main tower if we can find a 2br available?


I think that depends what you are looking for. BLT is a tad closer to MK. I have only stayed at BLT and really enjoyed it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Why does everyone freak out when they see pictures of long lines? Of course they are long, everyone is standing 6 feet apart! It's been said time and time again that the waits just aren't as long as posted.




THIS. It's driving me crazy.

I watched a vlog the other day where they had a 45 minute posted wait for Jungle Cruise, but it was 10 minutes and they constantly moved through the line even though it was stretched way out past the entrance.


----------



## rockpiece

SaintsManiac said:


> THIS. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> I watched a vlog the other day where they had a 45 minute posted wait for Jungle Cruise, but it was 10 minutes and they constantly moved through the line even though it was stretched way out past the entrance.



Space Mountain said 30 minutes at the Magic Kingdom last Weds and I walked on it 3 times in a row.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> THIS. It's driving me crazy.
> 
> I watched a vlog the other day where they had a 45 minute posted wait for Jungle Cruise, but it was 10 minutes and they constantly moved through the line even though it was stretched way out past the entrance.


Not to mention the OP is in the most in demand park on a Friday of, what is still, a holiday weekend. Of course the waits are going to be a bit longer due to that fact.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention the OP is in the most in demand park on a Friday of, what is still, a holiday weekend. Of course the waits are going to be a bit longer due to that fact.




Yep we all know how insane fall break has been the last few years.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Why does everyone freak out when they see pictures of long lines? Of course they are long, everyone is standing 6 feet apart! It's been said time and time again that the waits just aren't as long as posted.


I cannot count how many times in so many ways I have tried to explain this, along with the social distance queues the attractions are at lower capacity. I'm about to give up on explaining it


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Farro said:


> Why does everyone freak out when they see pictures of long lines? Of course they are long, everyone is standing 6 feet apart! It's been said time and time again that the waits just aren't as long as posted.


I come Christmas week every year so the crowds are fine. As far as 6 feet apart, no sir. Not here. I’m here now so I see how close people are. Overall it’s not the worse I have seen but not the best as far as wait times.  We got in line for RnR at 9:30.  Posted wait time was 15 min. Took 22 to board ride.


----------



## MrsBooch

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I come Christmas week every year so the crowds are fine. As far as 6 feet apart, no sir. Not here. I’m here now so I see how close people are. Overall it’s not the worse I have seen but not the best as far as wait times.  We got in line for RnR at 9:30.  Posted wait time was 15 min. Took 22 to board ride.
> View attachment 531089




So you're saying people are lined up back to back? if so you should probably communicate that to guest services...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

MrsBooch said:


> I like when banter like this develops - it reminds me of “
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying people are lined up back to back? if so you should probably communicate that to guest services...



social distancing is not being enforced says the guy who will share an elevator with strangers


----------



## MrsBooch

Jimmy Mouse said:


> social distancing is not being enforced says the guy who will share an elevator with strangers



I dont understand the reference - did I say i would share an elevator with strangers or are you going through every comment I made or confusing me with someone else? I'm lost. 

I just meant if it's really back to back and not enforced I personally wouldnt feel comfortable standing in line and I'd say something. Or maybe I would stand in an elevator with strangers I dont know at this point.


----------



## Spridell

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention the OP is in the most in demand park on a Friday of, what is still, a holiday weekend. Of course the waits are going to be a bit longer due to that fact.



And at park opening.  

Best thing to do is get there 2 hours or so AFTER park opening.  While it might not be ideal because you might miss out on some rides, right now, cant have it both ways.  

You want less crowds go a little later in the day.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

MrsBooch said:


> I dont understand the reference - did I say i would share an elevator with strangers or are you going through every comment I made or confusing me with someone else? I'm lost.
> 
> I just meant if it's really back to back and not enforced I personally wouldnt feel comfortable standing in line and I'd say something. Or maybe I would stand in an elevator with strangers I dont know at this point.


I never once said it was you. I was talking about me


----------



## hereforthechurros

What's the current room reservation cancellation policy at the moment, anyone know off the top of your head?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

The lines have nothing to do with theme park capacity. Of course lines will be long when you have to social distance in line, they don’t fill up the rides to capacity, other shows and rides aren’t open so there’s more people in line for the open rides, etc. If Disney was at regular capacity, with those lines, there’d be 5 hour waits, not 45 minutes.


----------



## Justrose

hereforthechurros said:


> What's the current room reservation cancellation policy at the moment, anyone know off the top of your head?



I believe it is 24 hours.  That is what a CM told me, anyway


----------



## MrsBooch

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I never once said it was you. I was talking about me




HAHAHAH WOOPS BYEEEE


----------



## hereforthechurros

Justrose said:


> I believe it is 24 hours.  That is what a CM told me, anyway


Thanks. I remember reading it was changed due to COVID but I have a very slow to respond TA.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> I dont understand the reference - did I say i would share an elevator with strangers or are you going through every comment I made or confusing me with someone else? I'm lost.
> 
> I just meant if it's really back to back and not enforced I personally wouldnt feel comfortable standing in line and I'd say something. Or maybe I would stand in an elevator with strangers I dont know at this point.


I think they were implying that they were planning on riding Tower of Terror today. Either pointing out hypocrisy in complaining about lack of social distancing at DHS while voluntarily riding in an elevator with others; or commenting that there's not proper social distancing occurring if they're letting multiple parties ride in the same elevator together (I can't tell which).


----------



## MrsBooch

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think they were implying that they were planning on riding Tower of Terror today. Either pointing out hypocrisy in complaining about lack of social distancing at DHS while voluntarily riding in an elevator with others; or commenting that there's not proper social distancing occurring if they're letting multiple parties ride in the same elevator together (I can't tell which).



yup i totally misunderstood that


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I think we might be at the point where the parks are holding the maximum number of people they can without opening up more hours or more things for people to do to absorb crowds, when the end of the line for Splash Mountain meets the end of the line for Pirates:


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we might be at the point where the parks are holding the maximum number of people they can without opening up more hours or more things for people to do to absorb crowds, when the end of the line for Splash Mountain meets the end of the line for Pirates:
> 
> View attachment 531099


They are going to have to start utilizing more virtual queues and/or expand hours. Adding shows would help some too but of course is tricky. People need more to do to spread them out.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I would imagine this is at resorts currently open but I could be wrong there.


I thought that, as well.  But was curious if this was a way for WDW to increase room availability without opening additional, shuttered, resorts.  IE, main tower at CR or cash-side at FW, et al.  As the overhead is likely largely unchanged with food options at those resorts and pool treatments/staffing, it would be more profitable than opening a closed resort like All Stars and its total start-up.


----------



## karen4546

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention the OP is in the most in demand park on a Friday of, what is still, a holiday weekend. Of course the waits are going to be a bit longer due to that fact.


I was in HS last Monday and Thursday.  The lines were very long at HS.  The TOT line snaked around down into the Fantasmic area.  The wait time was posted as 60 minutes.  it was almost exactly 60 minutes.  ROTR was down and I rode TOT with the wait and RNR that had a 45 minute wait.  

On ROTR, the lines moved slowly because of party sizes.  In my case, it was just my husband and I and also for the couple behind us.  Both of our escape vehicles were the only ones in the room.  4 people/2 vehicles on the entire ride.  Earlier in the week we had 4 in our vehicle (daughters) and there were 4 vehicles I think in the ride with us.  I know there were a lot more "rebels"  in the prisoner area.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we might be at the point where the parks are holding the maximum number of people they can without opening up more hours or more things for people to do to absorb crowds, when the end of the line for Splash Mountain meets the end of the line for Pirates:
> 
> View attachment 531099


Definitely seems like they're at a tipping point.  Really hope they don't consolidate social distancing to <6ft.  But agree they need to increase ride throughput or open a few more shows.  Or, perhaps just as important, increase operating hours.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> I thought that, as well.  But was curious if this was a way for WDW to increase room availability without opening additional, shuttered, resorts.  IE, main tower at CR or cash-side at FW, et al.  As the overhead is likely largely unchanged with food options at those resorts and pool treatments/staffing, it would be more profitable than opening a closed resort like All Stars and its total start-up.


Main Tower CR has been open.


----------



## karen4546

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think they were implying that they were planning on riding Tower of Terror today. Either pointing out hypocrisy in complaining about lack of social distancing at DHS while voluntarily riding in an elevator with others; or commenting that there's not proper social distancing occurring if they're letting multiple parties ride in the same elevator together (I can't tell which).


They did social distance on TOT (at least last Thursday).  me (alone) and 3 other groups for a total of 8 people.


----------



## rockpiece

They need to stop trying to cut costs and start running both sides of the attractions that has that option. That might help with some of the lines


----------



## jemtx

Christmas hours out—NOT extended


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

jemtx said:


> Christmas hours out—NOT extended


GIVE IT TIME! After you posted this I checked my week in Nov 8-17th and it was just updated with extended hours.


----------



## unbanshee

Disney has added 180 more hours to park ops according to Blog Mickey!

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-theme-park-operations-through-late-december/


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-theme-park-operations-through-late-december/Some major changes. Though I have to wonder why DAK is staying open later than DHS some days lol


----------



## Lilias

Ooh!~  Looks like extra hours the week of December 14, which is when we're going 

MDE is just showing one extra hour for MK and Epcot for now, though.  /shrug

Oh, that's because AK is just weekends!  Wellp.  Still happy about the MK and Epcot extensions


----------



## rteetz




----------



## RamblingRabbit

I really hope this means Be Our Guest will be open later for our Magic Kingdom day with new reservations popping up. We had to settle for a 3:30 reservation & that's almost too early for us to eat a substantial dinner.


----------



## rockpiece

RamblingRabbit said:


> I really hope this means Be Our Guest will be open later for our Magic Kingdom day with new reservations popping up. We had to settle for a 3:30 reservation & that's almost too early for us to eat a substantial dinner.



Im hoping for the same thing, we have a super late lunch booked at 2:20 and would like to get a late dinner if they add more


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> I cannot count how many times in so many ways I have tried to explain this, along with the social distance queues the attractions are at lower capacity. I'm about to give up on explaining it


I think you deserve an award at this point. I gave up months ago lol!



hereforthechurros said:


> What's the current room reservation cancellation policy at the moment, anyone know off the top of your head?


I had to dig for it just the other day: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#modifications


> To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through December 31, 2020.



I recently made a reservation and it never mentioned the COVID-19 modification for cancellations, and my confirmation email makes no mention of it, either: it says the usual "5 days" for room-only cancellations, I saved a screen shot of the link above, just in case.


----------



## abs1978

The extended Thanksgiving hours are the best thing I've read all day!!!  

Now to see if we need to re-arrange some dining reservations.

Sure wish we could do some park hoping since AK is open so early and Epcot is open late BUT I am not going to complain one bit about this.  Just keep hoping.


----------



## hereforthechurros

PrincessV said:


> I think you deserve an award at this point. I gave up months ago lol!
> 
> 
> I had to dig for it just the other day: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/#modifications
> 
> 
> I recently made a reservation and it never mentioned the COVID-19 modification for cancellations, and my confirmation email makes no mention of it, either: it says the usual "5 days" for room-only cancellations, I saved a screen shot of the link above, just in case.


Per my TA she believes it depends on the CM. Sometimes she is able to cancel without issue, other times not, but either way up to day is what's listed, and what I remember being implemented in the time of COVID, so I have to imagine she'll be able to if needed. THANK YOU!


----------



## HokieRaven5

unbanshee said:


> Disney has added 180 more hours to park ops according to Blog Mickey!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-theme-park-operations-through-late-december/



Can we just get 1 extra hour at DHS.... 1 is all I'm asking for...


----------



## rockpiece

HokieRaven5 said:


> Can we just get 1 extra hour at DHS.... 1 is all I'm asking for...


I know it’s ridiculous, the most crowded park by far and no extension


----------



## Eeyore daily

HokieRaven5 said:


> Can we just get 1 extra hour at DHS.... 1 is all I'm asking for...


It would be nice if it officially opened at 9 or 9:30 to avoid crowding for ROTR boarding group drop but that's just me


----------



## HokieRaven5

Eeyore daily said:


> It would be nice if it officially opened at 9 or 9:30 to avoid crowding for ROTR boarding group drop but that's just me



I'd actually rather it open till 8pm. Get that park in the dark for 2-3 hours.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rockpiece said:


> I know it’s ridiculous, the most crowded park by far and no extension



Yeah but extending the other parks and not DHS makes sense in efforts to lure guests to visit the other 3 instead.

Still want the added hour


----------



## rockpiece

Any idea when they add the later dining reservations with the hours change at MK. Everything is still showing at 7 and just got off the phone and they had no idea either and told me to just keep checking.


----------



## abs1978

Yes it's so strange that they won't extend hours at HS.  Hopefully they will add more shows to make up for it.


----------



## princesscinderella

rockpiece said:


> Not seeing anything yet on the website. We are in a 2 BR Villa at Bay Lake Tower in a few weeks and was looking to switch to the main tower. We've only stayed in the main tower at the Contemporary and love it. Is that a good idea to switch to the main tower if we can find a 2br available?


Bay lake tower also has 3 bathrooms in a 2 bedroom


----------



## Tiki Birdland

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we might be at the point where the parks are holding the maximum number of people they can without opening up more hours or more things for people to do to absorb crowds, when the end of the line for Splash Mountain meets the end of the line for Pirates:
> 
> View attachment 531099


If the lines meet, do you suppose some pirates might hijack the Splash boats?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

karen4546 said:


> They did social distance on TOT (at least last Thursday).  me (alone) and 3 other groups for a total of 8 people.


They were distancing parties on TOT in July/Aug, too. I couldn't tell what the comment was trying to say (just that it was a comment about TOT).


----------



## rteetz

Surface parking now open at Disney Springs

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ce-parking-has-reopened-at-disney-springs.htm


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiki Birdland said:


> If the lines meet, do you suppose some pirates might hijack the Splash boats?



Don't cross the streams!!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> yup i totally misunderstood that
> 
> View attachment 531096


We have ALL been there!


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> Yes it's so strange that they won't extend hours at HS.  Hopefully they will add more shows to make up for it.


Wonder if the logic is the park is at max capacity and from their experience watching crowds they know they’re gone by the end of the day. No reason to stay open later if barely anyone is left + you have no more capacity at the beginning of the day to add anymore guests.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We’re at DHS, too.  Got BG 25 and got on about 12:30, but got stuck in the first room and escorted off.  We got a Multiple Experience pass and may end up using it on MMRR since we’ve done ROTR several times already.  

I hadn’t heard about how different the Disney Jr party is.  I knew they removed the DJ characters but it was very short and sweet and kinda sad.  There was a guy on stage leading dances and each character came out for about 2 minutes.  Only bubbles from the ceiling.  We’re in Frozen now, waiting for it to start. 

We’ve been here 6 hours and done 5 1/2 attractions - TSM, AS2, MFSR, ROTR (1/2), Dis Jr, and waiting on Frozen.


----------



## Farro

So someone just posted on Facebook that El Mercado is not opening at CSR.
All the places @yulilin3 mentioned and Rix Bar/Grill are all that's opening.

That's bizarre...no quick service at the entire CSR? No breakfast? Barcelona only has pastries and such. I mean I'm sure you can order to go from Three Bridges, but there's only about 4 options. 

Is El Mercado run by an outside group? Perhaps they aren't ready to open? Not sure if the places opening are run by Disney or another group...

This is just weird. Either NO ONE is staying there so they don't think they need to feed anyone, or else it's going to be opening soon after. I can't imagine not offering a quick/counter service option at a moderate hotel. Or maybe only GDT is opening? They will move everyone there?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Chocolate Studio @ F&W is actually a waffle booth this year! Open as of today, probably just for weekends.


----------



## yulilin3

Disney will begin bus reconfiguration so don't be surprised if they start taking more people


----------



## sullivan.kscott

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> How could we
> 
> 
> I do wish they would lighten the requirement where it is very easily socially distant.  Fantasia Gardens mini golf, where you are golfing with only your own party and not near the next party.  Easy to pace out start time at hole 1 and keep parties a few holes apart, I can't imagine demand is that high.    And things like riding a bike around Fort Wilderness.


Perhaps that's where they'll loosen the rules WHEN they're ready.  Definitely not there yet, so I'm not trying to open a can of worms.  But for all the reasons hashed out already, it is much easier to say "in the park gates, it's on."


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> So someone just posted on Facebook that El Mercado is not opening at CSR.
> All the places @yulilin3 mentioned and Rix Bar/Grill are all that's opening.
> 
> That's bizarre...no quick service at the entire CSR? No breakfast? Barcelona only has pastries and such. I mean I'm sure you can order to go from Three Bridges, but there's only about 4 options.
> 
> Is El Mercado run by an outside group? Perhaps they aren't ready to open? Not sure if the places opening are run by Disney or another group...
> 
> This is just weird. Either NO ONE is staying there so they don't think they need to feed anyone, or else it's going to be opening soon after. I can't imagine not offering a quick/counter service option at a moderate hotel. Or maybe only GDT is opening? They will move everyone there?


It’s very strange. El Mercado is run by Palmas so perhaps they’re sticking with a conservative reopening strategy (or just don’t have the staffing?). It’s the same group that runs Rix Sports Bar & Grill (which is opening), so it’s not that they can’t open facilities at CSR. Wouldn’t be surprised if El Mercado is open by Thanksgiving but who knows?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> So someone just posted on Facebook that El Mercado is not opening at CSR.
> All the places @yulilin3 mentioned and Rix Bar/Grill are all that's opening.
> 
> That's bizarre...no quick service at the entire CSR? No breakfast? Barcelona only has pastries and such. I mean I'm sure you can order to go from Three Bridges, but there's only about 4 options.
> 
> Is El Mercado run by an outside group? Perhaps they aren't ready to open? Not sure if the places opening are run by Disney or another group...
> 
> This is just weird. Either NO ONE is staying there so they don't think they need to feed anyone, or else it's going to be opening soon after. I can't imagine not offering a quick/counter service option at a moderate hotel. Or maybe only GDT is opening? They will move everyone there?


I had the exact same thought.  If they open El Mercado between now and Thanksgiving, we're jumping ship and heading to CSR.
We were most excited to see the fitness centers opening!  Because we're those fools that work out on vacation.  It makes the Cheshire Cat Tails taste better!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> Disney will begin bus reconfiguration so don't be surprised if they start taking more people


Can you please clarify?  Is this resort-park transportation or DME?


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Can you please clarify?  Is this resort-park transportation or DME?


resort


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...sneys-coronado-springs-resort-upon-reopening/


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...sneys-coronado-springs-resort-upon-reopening/



I can't get over no breakfast options besides pastries at Barcelona!  
Like...I want bacon!


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> I can't get over no breakfast options besides pastries at Barcelona!
> Like...I want bacon!


I believe Rix Sports Bar & Grill will be open for breakfast.

(No that’s not a joke. The sports bar actually serves breakfast lol)


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I believe Rix Sports Bar & Grill will be open for breakfast.
> 
> (No that’s not a joke. The sports bar actually serves breakfast lol)



Oh good! Bacon _and_ breakfast potatoes!


----------



## J-Dog

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I think it will be this way for a while so better to just get used to it, and learn to live with it, enjoy it as you can, and stop wondering when they won't be needed ( and I mean the universal "you", not you specifically)


Thanks, but I'm going to continue to "wonder when they won't be needed" because I'm not going to police a 2-year-old about mask wearing while on vacation.

Would you rather us "wonder when they won't be needed", or just show up now and be mask non-compliant?


----------



## Aeralie

TheMaxRebo said:


> The mask is also there for when you can't socially distant - and based on all these images coming out there are tons of moments when you will not be able to keep appropriate distance.  Are there moments when it would probably be ok to not have a mask on?  Maybe, but good luck policing that - way easier to just say needed all the time .... And I think it will be this way for a while so better to just get used to it, and learn to live with it, enjoy it as you can, and stop wondering when they won't be needed ( and I mean the universal "you", not you specifically)



In fact, the rumblings are that the brass aren’t satisfied with current m-word compliance and that they’re preparing to become more strict with enforcement.


----------



## Farro

Aeralie said:


> In fact, the rumblings are that the brass aren’t satisfied with current m-word compliance and that they’re preparing to become more strict with enforcement.



Just read new signs in parks saying if you aren't wearing mask you will be asked to leave...

"Guests not properly wearing an approved mask will be asked to leave"

Not messing around!


----------



## J-Dog

Aeralie said:


> In fact, the rumblings are that the brass aren’t satisfied with current m-word compliance and that they’re preparing to become more strict with enforcement.


Well, they are likely going to have to continue to get more and more strict, as the rules in areas surrounding Disney continue to relax and pandemic fatigue gets worse and worse, compliance is naturally going to steadily drop. So they will have to account for that, or just let it drop.


----------



## rpb718

rockpiece said:


> Any idea when they add the later dining reservations with the hours change at MK. Everything is still showing at 7 and just got off the phone and they had no idea either and told me to just keep checking.



THIS. For example if I check Tony's today at MK I can select times up until 8PM.  If I check next Friday with the same park hours it only goes to 7PM.


----------



## Aeralie

Farro said:


> Just read new signs in parks saying if you aren't wearing mask you will be asked to leave...
> 
> "Guests not properly wearing an approved mask will be asked to leave"
> 
> Not messing around!



And those are just the start.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> Just read new signs in parks saying if you aren't wearing mask you will be asked to leave...
> 
> "Guests not properly wearing an approved mask will be asked to leave"
> 
> Not messing around!


I wish every place was like that... oh well more reason to go to Disney!


----------



## Farro

Aeralie said:


> And those are just the start.



What else?


----------



## Brianstl

J-Dog said:


> Thanks, but I'm going to continue to "wonder when they won't be needed" because I'm not going to police a 2-year-old about mask wearing while on vacation.
> 
> Would you rather us "wonder when they won't be needed", or just show up now and be mask non-compliant?


Just don't book a trip now for any point in the next 18 months then. Erase the thought of going to a Disney park or resort from your mind for that time period. Pretty simple.  It is just the way it is.


----------



## MrsBooch

I love the new Thanksgiving week hours - I'm really wondering though - why no adjustment to HS???

What would the logic be?


----------



## Spridell

J-Dog said:


> Thanks, but I'm going to continue to "wonder when they won't be needed" because I'm not going to police a 2-year-old about mask wearing while on vacation.
> 
> Would you rather us "wonder when they won't be needed", or just show up now and be mask non-compliant?



Disney is going to be more cautious then other places.  Even more than local and state.

If I had to guess, these policies in place now will last AT LEAST until next summer.  The social distancing aspect probably for the next year or more easily.


----------



## J-Dog

Brianstl said:


> Just don't book a trip now for any point in the next 18 months then. Erase the thought of going to a Disney park or resort from your mind for that time period. Pretty simple.  It is just the way it is.


No offense, but I'm going to keep wondering, because I am very doubtful that your 18 month guess is any more informed than anyone else's guess. 

In fact, even Fauci says he expects everything to be "normal" again by the end of 2021, which is less than 18 months away.


----------



## Aeralie

Farro said:


> What else?



More intrusive messaging methods that many would deem unmagical?


----------



## Farro

Aeralie said:


> More intrusive messaging methods that many would deem unmagical?



Oh, overhead announcements? People should be used to them by now. I hear them every store we go in around here!

Now it would be jarring if they start to stop rides to tell people to put on their masks. We would all start yelling at the maskless for ruining the ride! It will be the new flash photography hot button!


----------



## J-Dog

Spridell said:


> Disney is going to be more cautious then other places.  Even more than local and state.
> 
> If I had to guess, these policies in place now will last AT LEAST until next summer.  The social distancing aspect probably for the next year or more easily.


I understand that, and I sort of agree. But I get irritated when posters make comments that basically say "if you don't like masks, then shut up and go away until we say so".


----------



## zemmer

I wonder if they’re going to open Remy’s ride soon. They added so many extra hours at Epcot.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aeralie said:


> More intrusive messaging methods that many would deem unmagical?


Disney needs to man up and actually do what they're threatening to do. Word would get around. Most of the compliance issues will probably see the light REAL fast after they have been removed from whatever they are doing by Security to have an "abide or we will kick you out" chat. And security should scan their ticket/magic band to show they mean business about them not getting a second chance.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> Oh, overhead announcements? People should be used to them by now. I hear them every store we go in around here!


Really?  It must vary drastically, because my state still has state mask mandates, but at Wal-Mart (for example, among other places), the social distancing marks on the floor and the rent-a-cop who they hired to enforce mask compliance are both gone now. Pandemic fatigue is going strong in my area.


----------



## Aeralie

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney needs to man up and actually do what they're threatening to do. Word would get around. Most of the compliance issues will probably see the light REAL fast after they have been removed from whatever they are doing by Security to have an "abide or we will kick you out" chat. And security should scan their ticket/magic band to show they mean business about them not getting a second chance.



Doesn't it seem like that's where they're going in the Disney way? Getting out the stronger messages before rolling out the stronger actions?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

J-Dog said:


> Thanks, but I'm going to continue to "wonder when they won't be needed" because I'm not going to police a 2-year-old about mask wearing while on vacation.
> 
> Would you rather us "wonder when they won't be needed", or just show up now and be mask non-compliant?



you can obviously do whatever you want as long as you are following the rules.

Personally I think it makes sense to make the best of the current situation and try to make it work.  If that is untenable to you then feel free to wait and miss out on a partially positive situation.   

What if masks are required for the next 5 years, just do nothing for 5 years?


----------



## karen4546

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney needs to man up and actually do what they're threatening to do. Word would get around. Most of the compliance issues will probably see the light REAL fast after they have been removed from whatever they are doing by Security to have an "abide or we will kick you out" chat. And security should scan their ticket/magic band to show they mean business about them not getting a second chance.


I agree.  There were many times that people had their mask below their noses, pulled to their chin, or hanging off one ear.  CMs with signs would get there attention IF any were around.  There were ride photos that the people did not have masks.  I saw it on Buzz LIghtyear and RNR.   

They could give a warning and scan the person's band and then if they get warned again and have their band scanned then the previous warning would show and they would have to leave the park.  

I do not think it is a problem if you are in a line and you are actively eating or drinking and stationary then that should be okay.  I don't have a problem with that at all-Starbucks coffee needs to be consumed rather quickly and if it is hot then you should be able to drink some water.


----------



## Kelandsam

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> my Delta flight out of MSP in November was adjusted. Take off was moved from like 650 to just after 8 am. Then coming home was moved from like 6ish pm down to 5 something. Not a huge change but we do park days on ALL days so any more changing and we may have to remove a park day on arrival or departure.


 My Delta flight went from 10am take off to to 6am on departure day.  Nope.  I cancelled  and got Etix from Delta (I did call and they wouldn’t offer any other options).  Tried to move my date with Disney and WDW said they aren’t taking reservations in my date frame (11/14-11/18) in 2021 so they cancelled my package.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Park hours have been extended for Nov. Dec.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Kelandsam said:


> My Delta flight went from 10am take off to to 6am on departure day.  Nope.  I cancelled  and got Etix from Delta (I did call and they wouldn’t offer any other options).  Tried to move my date with Disney and WDW said they aren’t taking reservations in my date frame (11/14-11/18) in 2021 so they cancelled my package.


They changed my flight from a 3:25 p.m. arrival to a 10:55 p.m. arrival on Thanksgiving. I called prepared to go all Karen on them. I guess the second leg of my flight had an equipment change and the system picked us to boot. I was able to get back on our original flight. But, I keep checking for yet another flight change.


----------



## Brianstl

J-Dog said:


> No offense, but I'm going to keep wondering, because I am very doubtful that your 18 month guess is any more informed than anyone else's guess.
> 
> In fact, even Fauci says he expects everything to be "normal" again by the end of 2021, which is less than 18 months away.


Well then set yourself up for disappointment if things aren’t back to normal.  You can keep wondering all you want but it won’t change the current reality.


----------



## skeeter31

zemmer said:


> I wonder if they’re going to open Remy’s ride soon. They added so many extra hours at Epcot.


I doubt it. They’re just extending the hours to deal with the holiday crowds. They’re not going to open a highly anticipated ride during the crazy busy holiday season. January or February...maybe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I doubt it. They’re just extending the hours to deal with the holiday crowds. They’re not going to open a highly anticipated ride during the crazy busy holiday season. January or February...maybe.



I generally agree, but we see them adding finishing touches lately (the signs for standby, fastpass, and single rider went up today) and ECPOT still could use more of a draw plus they still have 2 more major rides to open next year (so I think Disney is in a little different position than like Iron Gwazi at Busch Gardens)

I definitely think you could be right - Jan or Feb, but also wouldn't shockme if it is like mid Nov for the Thanksgiving and then holiday crowds as something else to draw to EPCOT - and then absorb crowds


----------



## dachsie

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...sneys-coronado-springs-resort-upon-reopening/


This makes no sense that they will have no QS option nor either one of their TS options.  Maybe that will happen in a few weeks.  But still cant get over the QS - where will you get the refillable mugs?


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> I doubt it. They’re just extending the hours to deal with the holiday crowds. They’re not going to open a highly anticipated ride during the crazy busy holiday season. January or February...maybe.


The one thing about opening for the holiday season is getting that whole area open adds park capacity.  Extra people in the parks means more money.


----------



## LSUmiss

J-Dog said:


> I understand that, and I sort of agree. But I get irritated when posters make comments that basically say "if you don't like masks, then shut up and go away until we say so".


Exactly & usually they don’t have little kids to worry about wearing them anyway. As adult, I have no issue wearing them, but the 2 yr old requirement is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## LSUmiss

J-Dog said:


> Really?  It must vary drastically, because my state still has state mask mandates, but at Wal-Mart (for example, among other places), the social distancing marks on the floor and the rent-a-cop who they hired to enforce mask compliance are both gone now. Pandemic fatigue is going strong in my area.


Here too.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Here too.



Our Target, Jewel, etc. makes overhead announcements once in a while about mask wearing and social distancing. This is in Chicago. I dont think its all that strange.

And sure everyone has mask fatigue,  but we still wear them...


----------



## LSUmiss

Aeralie said:


> Doesn't it seem like that's where they're going in the Disney way? Getting out the stronger messages before rolling out the stronger actions?


Doubt it. Think like everything else, it’s for show. Think it comes on the heels of the guy who caused a scene a few weeks ago. So disney figures adding more signage will help situations like that b/c there can be no confusion about the rules. Also, I think it’s a show b/c they want to look strict while they’re still trying to persuade CA to let them open. If they looked lax in FL, I’m sure CA would site that as another reason not to let them open.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Exactly & usually they don’t have little kids to worry about wearing them anyway. As adult, I have no issue wearing them, but the 2 yr old requirement is beyond ridiculous.



If the rule is 2, then that's the rule. What are you wanting people to tell you when you complain about it? It is what it is.

There's a bunch of stuff I dont like, but I know my only other choice is to not go


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> THIS. For example if I check Tony's today at MK I can select times up until 8PM.  If I check next Friday with the same park hours it only goes to 7PM.


They’re probably doing you a favor there....


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> If the rule is 2, then that's the rule. What are you wanting people to tell you when you complain about it? It is what it is.
> 
> There's a bunch of stuff I dont like, but I know my only other choice is to not go


The pp was told to stop wondering when it’ll be relaxed, but if you’re not the parent of a little kid, then you probably can’t relate to why it matters so much to some of us.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Exactly & usually they don’t have little kids to worry about wearing them anyway. As adult, I have no issue wearing them, but the 2 yr old requirement is beyond ridiculous.


I don’t like wearing  a mask and don’t think most people really do, but the policy is what it is.  It isn’t going to change until there is an effective vaccine that has been widely distributed.  Wondering if the policy will change before that is fruitless and will only set yourself up for disappointment.  So if you book a trip over the next 18 months hoping the policy will change, prepare to be unhappy.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> The pp was told to stop wondering when it’ll be relaxed, but if you’re not the parent of a little kid, then you probably can’t relate to why it matters so much to some of us.





I'm pretty sure I have had equivalent disappointments in my life that allow me to empathize with the situation. Doesn't change my response.


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> The pp was told to stop wondering when it’ll be relaxed, but if you’re not the parent of a little kid, then you probably can’t relate to why it matters so much to some of us.



The earlier the training the better, that way it should be no problem when your child turns 3 and they still require the mask.

I'm remembering our 1st boy.  We were a bit lax on requiring pants on all the time so when he was well over a year old getting him to keep them on was a chore that lasted quite a while.  Had to go with suspenders and even that had issues.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

J-Dog said:


> I understand that, and I sort of agree. But I get irritated when posters make comments that basically say "if you don't like masks, then shut up and go away until we say so".



That’s been the come back for people “complaining” since I started coming to these boards. You don’t like the price, you don’t like FP+, you can’t get the resort you want, you don’t like a particular change, etc. it’s often met with “if you don’t like it don’t come. I’ll take your spot.” For some reasons it’s an over the top come back but with the mask rule it’s really just that. Don’t come if you don’t want to wear it.

I was rrreeaallllyyy against going to WDW with a mask rule but I’ve booked something for March. We’re going with or without masks. I’ve gotten over it for now.


----------



## rpb718

Eric Smith said:


> They’re probably doing you a favor there....



Well, we've never been to Tony's ever and heard that the food may have improved since they reopened so decided to give it a chance before stuff does return to whatever it was before that folks wanted to avoid.  Same as we're doing with the breakfast at Chef Mickey's.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Well, we've never been to Tony's ever and heard that the food may have improved since they reopened so decided to give it a chance before stuff does return to whatever it was before that folks wanted to avoid.  Same as we're doing with the breakfast at Chef Mickey's.



Try it all!!! If the food is that bad you can always go get a Mickey pretzel.


----------



## rpb718

mi*vida*loca said:


> That’s been the come back for people “complaining” since I started coming to these boards. You don’t like the price, you don’t like FP+, you can’t get the resort you want, you don’t like a particular change, etc. it’s often met with “if you don’t like it don’t come. I’ll take your spot.” For some reasons it’s an over the top come back but with the mask rule it’s really just that. Don’t come if you don’t want to wear it.
> 
> I was rrreeaallllyyy against going to WDW with a mask rule but I’ve booked something for March. We’re going with or without masks. I’ve gotten over it for now.



It's better than the "if you're so afraid stay home" comeback for places that aren't strict.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I'm pretty sure I have had equivalent disappointments in my life that allow me to empathize with the situation. Doesn't change my response.


Of course, but an empathetic response is not “get over it, it’s the policy, don’t go”. Ppl are venting their frustrations.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Of course, but an empathetic response is not “get over it, it’s the policy, don’t go”. Ppl are venting their frustrations.



Okay. 

It's just sometimes the same people are complaining about it and I think people are just saying there isn't really another choice.


----------



## mattpeto

Saw on Facebook that the Clown from the Boardwalk (Luna) Pool is getting chopped up.  There’s a picture of the pieces, but take it with a ground of salt.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Saw on Facebook that the Clown from the Boardwalk (Luna) Pool is getting chopped up.  There’s a picture of the pieces , but take it with a ground of salt.



Maybe a haunted house. 

Is the pool closed currently? Are they getting rid of it? I think that's lame if it's because people complained. I thought if fit the theme there perfectly. Wonder what they'll put in it's place.


----------



## yulilin3

It's a refurb of the pool 


mattpeto said:


> Saw on Facebook that the Clown from the Boardwalk (Luna) Pool is getting chopped up.  There’s a picture of the pieces, but take it with a ground of salt.


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> It's a refurb of the pool



Yes, knew it was a refurbish, but maybe the Clown is a goner ?


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> Saw on Facebook that the Clown from the Boardwalk (Luna) Pool is getting chopped up.  There’s a picture of the pieces, but take it with a ground of salt.



OK I heard about the layoffs but never expected the Luna pool clown to be one of them.

I'm gonna miss that clown, staring into my room every night.  Didn't matter which room or which floor, it always found me.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Yes, knew it was a refurbish, but maybe the Clown is a goner ?


maybe, the refurb on the slide is through the end of the month


----------



## mattpeto

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/boardwalk-clown-luna-park-pool-lp1/


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/10/boardwalk-clown-luna-park-pool-lp1/



I'm sure a "Save the Luna Pool Clown" site has started up somewhere.


----------



## mattpeto

rpb718 said:


> OK I heard about the layoffs but never expected the Luna pool clown to be one of them.
> 
> I'm gonna miss that clown, staring into my room every night.  Didn't matter which room or which floor, it always found me.



They should stick with the 2020 theme and put Pennywise up there...


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> I generally agree, but we see them adding finishing touches lately (the signs for standby, fastpass, and single rider went up today) and ECPOT still could use more of a draw plus they still have 2 more major rides to open next year (so I think Disney is in a little different position than like Iron Gwazi at Busch Gardens)
> 
> I definitely think you could be right - Jan or Feb, but also wouldn't shockme if it is like mid Nov for the Thanksgiving and then holiday crowds as something else to draw to EPCOT - and then absorb crowds


IF they open it, it won’t be announced. A Christmas miracle of sorts for extended soft openings.
Assuming they go VQ route like Rise, management won’t want crushing crowds and disappointment during the most magical time of the year.


----------



## BorderTenny

mattpeto said:


> They should stick with the 2020 theme and put Pennywise up there...


As long as it's the Tim Curry Pennywise.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> Well, we've never been to Tony's ever and heard that the food may have improved since they reopened so decided to give it a chance before stuff does return to whatever it was before that folks wanted to avoid.  Same as we're doing with the breakfast at Chef Mickey's.


We went to Tony’s pre-closure (last time in ‘18), and it really wasn’t bad. Not great, but a ladder rung above Olive Garden. Decent value on DDP with wine and dessert.


----------



## Farro

BorderTenny said:


> As long as it's the Tim Curry Pennywise.



Or Tim Curry in The Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## gottalovepluto

dachsie said:


> This makes no sense that they will have no QS option nor either one of their TS options.  Maybe that will happen in a few weeks.  But still cant get over the QS - where will you get the refillable mugs?


I wonder if one of these places might be converted to QS?


----------



## andyman8

dachsie said:


> This makes no sense that they will have no QS option nor either one of their TS options.  Maybe that will happen in a few weeks.  But still cant get over the QS - where will you get the refillable mugs?


I believe they refill mugs at Siestas usually, so that may be the spot initially.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We’re still complaining about Disney making you wear masks when they’re dismantling the iconic clown? Get your priorities straight, guys. Hope they don’t go for the creepy chairs next.


----------



## princesscinderella

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’re still complaining about Disney making you wear masks when they’re dismantling the iconic clown? Get your priorities straight, guys. Hope they don’t go for the creepy chairs next.


I always try to get my kids to sit in the creepy chairs in the lobby . I am sad to see the clown go, even if he was creepy it fit the theme.  I hope they put something with boardwalk theming back there and not just a plain bridge to the slide.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

cristen72 said:


> Did they contact you or did you call them?   We have a Christmas reservation at AS Movies.   I’d love an AoA suite!    I’m afraid we will be moved to Pop and I’m not interested in that.


Sorry for the delayed response......life has been busy here lately.

I posted elsewhere and will repeat it here...............

copy/paste--

I have 2 reports to make.

1. I had a reservation from Thanksgiving week and the first week of Dec at A/S.
I had until late October to report my intentions based on the email I received.
They called me a couple of days ago. Offered Pop. Would only price protect if dates were identical.
I told them to cancel since I wanted a shorter stay. The CM made it clear they could not be flexible with me at all.

2. I had an A/S reservation for just the first week of December.
I had until late October to report my intentions based on the email I received.
They called me. Offered AoA family suite. They were willing to modify my stay to a shorter one AND price protect.
We are very excited.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

princesscinderella said:


> I always try to get my kids to sit in the creepy chairs in the lobby . I am sad to see the clown go, even if he was creepy it fit the theme.  I hope they put something with boardwalk theming back there and not just a plain bridge to the slide.



I love it, creepy face and all. Maybe it’s just getting a new hairdo.


----------



## HokieRaven5

princesscinderella said:


> I always try to get my kids to sit in the creepy chairs in the lobby . I am sad to see the clown go, even if he was creepy it fit the theme.  I hope they put something with boardwalk theming back there and not just a plain bridge to the slide.





DGsAtBLT said:


> I love it, creepy face and all. Maybe it’s just getting a new hairdo.


A former co-worker of mine has a phobia of clowns and asked me to recommend between Boardwalk and Beach Club. I was really tempted to just blanket say Boardwalk just to have his GF provide some entertainment..

In the end I was nice and told him to look at photos of the boardwalk and get back to me.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mattpeto said:


> They should stick with the 2020 theme and put Pennywise up there...


----------



## Jennasis

Thank God that soulless night demon clown is gone.


----------



## mattpeto

More rumors:  clown getting replaced with Mickey and friends.  Not sure I buy it.


----------



## SMRT-1

As with all rumors, we should probably check with the definitive source on this one...



(Yes, I probably have way too much free time. )


----------



## Beachmom0317

I’m super excited about the clown. I am staying at boardwalk for the first time only cause it was the cheapest DVC point room (10pt/night waitlist came through) and I wasn’t too excited cause of clown since we will be at pool a lot. Seems silly but I’m excited now haha we go late November so hopefully it’ll be done!


----------



## HokieRaven5

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/09/business/disney-world-coronavirus.html
Has a quote in there from one of the union reps saying there have been few cases amongst their cast members and that most of them originate from activity outside of the park.

Another timed article to try and get DLR open.


----------



## New Mouse

HokieRaven5 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/09/business/disney-world-coronavirus.html
> Has a quote in there from one of the union reps saying there have been few cases amongst their cast members and that most of them originate from activity outside of the park.
> 
> Another timed article to try and get DLR open.



There is next to no way for them to know if the cases originated outside the parks.      Ultimately, if you venture somewhere where there are a lot of people, your chances go up.   Doesnt matter what type of business it is or who the people are.


----------



## CouponGirl

if you have a child in a stroller are they allowed to eat a snack while being pushed or do you have to find a place to stop to allow them to eat/drink?


----------



## LizzyDragon

CouponGirl said:


> if you have a child in a stroller are they allowed to eat a snack while being pushed or do you have to find a place to stop to allow them to eat/drink?


As far as I know, there's no exceptions for strollers.


----------



## Makmak

CouponGirl said:


> if you have a child in a stroller are they allowed to eat a snack while being pushed or do you have to find a place to stop to allow them to eat/drink?


We saw some people pushing while child was snacking in the stroller but we also saw people being asked to go and be stationary somewhere for the child’s snack so I think it’s not technically allowed if they are “mask aged”


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/froz...-reportedly-closed-permanently-at-disneyland/


----------



## michellej47

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah but extending the other parks and not DHS makes sense in efforts to lure guests to visit the other 3 instead.
> 
> Still want the added hour



I get wanting to pull folks to other parks.  For my week, DHS is already full, so they should go ahead and add hours.


----------



## Yooperroo

I know Magic Kingdom will be packed on Halloween, but I was excited to see the hours extended until 9pm. Now it will make sense for us to go back to the resort for a few hours in the afternoon for a break and had back to the park later in the evening.


----------



## CouponGirl

LizzyDragon said:


> As far as I know, there's no exceptions for strollers.





Makmak said:


> We saw some people pushing while child was snacking in the stroller but we also saw people being asked to go and be stationary somewhere for the child’s snack so I think it’s not technically allowed if they are “mask aged”



Thanks!


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> More rumors:  clown getting replaced with Mickey and friends.  Not sure I buy it.



Ah yes, fits in perfectly with the Boardwalk/Coney Island theme. 

Hey! They can use Krusty the Clown!!!


----------



## Pens Fan

yulilin3 said:


> Disney will begin bus reconfiguration so don't be surprised if they start taking more people



We took a bus to Disney Springs this morning. The bus was configured for 10 parties. Is this what you’re referring to?  Every other bus we’ve been on was configured for six parties.

They were no empty seats next to the plastic partitions. So every seat (at least in the front half of the bus where we were sitting) was available for use, just divided by the partitions.

Edited to add photo:



One more edit:

We rode another bus configured for 10 parties last night coming back from MK.   This time we sat in the back.  They did still have a few seats back there marked as unavailable, but the front appeared to be as you see in the photo.


----------



## Jrb1979

andyman8 said:


> And part of the issue is that, even if Disney did started filling every seat on the rides (which I’m not sure they’ll jump right into, even UOR is still not filling every seat of every row), you still have this long physically distant queues with everyone spaced, so they’re still going to snake well beyond where they normally would. Another complication is that you have most of the ride’s capacity coming from the “standby” line so everyone is in that one queue, versus anywhere from 25% to 60% of capacity coming from the FP line, so the lack of that second queue elongates the physical line further.
> 
> The three “fixes” I’ve heard some discussion about recently are:
> 
> A) Bringing back _some_ shows. There’s been chatter about this since the AE Union disagreement ended, but up to this point, WDW’s upper level management (which would make the call to bring any back) has been pretty quiet about it from what I understand. They announced Frozen returning and there seems to be some rumblings that maybe more could be on the way. But again, we’re talking about _some shows,_ certainly not all. They could just be further kicking the can (they said Labor Day and here we are a month later), so we’ll see.
> 
> B) Some sort of virtual queue service. Whether they use the FP/FP+ branding, I don’t know (I doubt it), but there is apparently renewed interest in this project after IT spent some time earlier this year trying to develop a reliable system to no avail (mind you, they were under considerable time restraints and operating with very limited resources, or that’s what they say). With Standby Pass rolling out at DLP after success in SDL and TDR, they’re looking closely at it for WDW. Will WDW get a carbon copy? Likely not. It may not get anything at all, but there hasn’t been any chatter about FP/VQs since the reopening so I find it interesting talk of it has suddenly been resurrected.
> 
> Now, take this next part with a grain of salt but I thought it was very interesting. Apparently, one possibility for an “ideal” system at full rollout (which would be quite a while from now) would be a combination of virtual queue (I.e. “standby”) and a paid queue-bypass option (i.e. “FastPass”). Imagine if you combined Standby Pass (here’s your assigned return time) and a paid FP (ride one time whenever you want). I’m very very skeptical this could happen but it’s an interesting possibility.
> 
> C) This goes without saying but expect more “tweaks” like more small QS openings, shop reopenings, things like that to give Guests more spaces to go. Some of it may still be weekends-only, given that (maybe with the exception of DHS), weekdays are still seeing smaller crowds than weekends.


I'm surprised more wasn't made about the paid FP coming?


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm surprised more wasn't made about the paid FP coming?


Because there’s already an entire thread on this board discussing and debating it. No need to rehash it all in here.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGKykTQjbmC/


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/froz...-reportedly-closed-permanently-at-disneyland/



Heart broken


----------



## rteetz

Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure are at capacity.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure are at capacity.



Any vloggers there now?  It would be interesting to see what capacity looks like there.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> Any vloggers there now?  It would be interesting to see what capacity looks like there.


We have seen some days where they have hit it before. I want to say Labor Day Weekend we did.


----------



## rockpiece

ADRS for the extended hours still haven’t been added...ugh I’m afraid they are going to come up randomly and I’m going to miss them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rockpiece said:


> ADRS for the extended hours still haven’t been added...ugh I’m afraid they are going to come up randomly and I’m going to miss them.



Use the Touring Plans ADR finder.


----------



## yulilin3

Pens Fan said:


> We took a bus to Disney Springs this morning. The bus was configured for 10 parties. Is this what you’re referring to?  Every other bus we’ve been on was configured for six parties.
> 
> They were no empty seats next to the plastic partitions. So every seat (at least in the front half of the bus where we were sitting) was available for use, just divided by the partitions.
> 
> Edited to add photo:
> View attachment 531398


Yep, that's it


----------



## Elle23

rockpiece said:


> ADRS for the extended hours still haven’t been added...ugh I’m afraid they are going to come up randomly and I’m going to miss them.



While I’m happy about the extended hours, I’m salty they didn’t just offer them in the first place. Now all of my closing time ADRs are worthless and I’m stuck scrambling for new ADRs and there are none.


----------



## Mal6586

Pens Fan said:


> We took a bus to Disney Springs this morning. The bus was configured for 10 parties. Is this what you’re referring to?  Every other bus we’ve been on was configured for six parties.
> 
> They were no empty seats next to the plastic partitions. So every seat (at least in the front half of the bus where we were sitting) was available for use, just divided by the partitions.
> 
> Edited to add photo:
> View attachment 531398


This actually makes more sense to me. Several times when we were there in July, the bus couldn’t even fit its limited capacity because you had lots of parties of 2 in a section made for 5 people. This way they can tell a bigger party multiple small sections, and us tiny parties won’t feel so bad for taking up more space than is necessary.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Anne Ritchey

osufeth24 said:


> Also, I still haven't received my AP Tinkerbell magnet


Mid-October and no Tink magnet. My AP was renewed in March (for May expiry) I keep forgetting to ask when I go to the parks--although, I'm sure it won't do any good. No plans to return for over 2 weeks. Has anyone actually asked about this in a park ?


----------



## jlwhitney

Anne Ritchey said:


> Mid-October and no Tink magnet. My AP was renewed in March (for May expiry) I keep forgetting to ask when I go to the parks--although, I'm sure it won't do any good. No plans to return for over 2 weeks. Has anyone actually asked about this in a park ?



same no tink magnet either


----------



## skeeter31

Anne Ritchey said:


> Mid-October and no Tink magnet. My AP was renewed in March (for May expiry) I keep forgetting to ask when I go to the parks--although, I'm sure it won't do any good. No plans to return for over 2 weeks. Has anyone actually asked about this in a park ?


I would give the AP phone line a call next week and ask. Most likely your address on the AP system is wrong. There have been some really weird occurrences with the AP info in their system. The people in the parks aren’t going to be able to help as they don’t have a supply of those magnets on hand. The only staff that may be able to help are Guest Relations at DS or in that AP office in DS. But even there, they’re not going to have magnets on hand for you.


----------



## Cfiiitz

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/froz...-reportedly-closed-permanently-at-disneyland/



This makes me so so sad but I can’t say I’m surprised. Frozen performances had been cut down to four days a week (if I remember correctly) and we had specifically planned out January trip to cover one of the days so we could see it with our Frozen obsessed daughter. Unfortunately, the afternoon we had planned to see it they canceled the performances anyway. Her favourite thing of the trip ended up being Mickey and the Magical Map. But there have long been calls for new show or a revamp in that theatre. I just feel that, with these things, it will be a long time before we see this caliber of entertainment come back. I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Cfiiitz

In other news... if you follow brookegmcdonald on Instagram she is at Epcot today with her family reporting on posted wait times vs. actual wait times. It’s super interesting. Some of them have been:

The Seas posted 40, actual 11
Figment posted 40, actual 8
Test Track posted 105, actual 39
Soar in’ posted 35, actual 35

Yesterday at MK:
BTM posted 55, actual 10
Peter Pan posted 35, actual 15
Winnie the Pooh posted 25, actual 15 with a clean cycle 

She also posted that they have some different signs that basically say if youre not mask compliant you’ll be asked to leave. 

Highly recommend following her if you want further wait time updates.


----------



## LSUmiss

HokieRaven5 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/09/business/disney-world-coronavirus.html
> Has a quote in there from one of the union reps saying there have been few cases amongst their cast members and that most of them originate from activity outside of the park.
> 
> Another timed article to try and get DLR open.


I know the virus is real so I’m not one of those ppl, but I think with reasonable precautions it’s not as bad as some worry.


----------



## Jrb1979

http://www.ibew606.org/index.cfm?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=836658
Looks like a bunch of maintenance staff is being let go as well.


----------



## LSUmiss

CouponGirl said:


> if you have a child in a stroller are they allowed to eat a snack while being pushed or do you have to find a place to stop to allow them to eat/drink?


Not sure the official rule, but here now & have seen many kids sleeping or eating in the stroller while moving with no issues.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

mattpeto said:


> Saw on Facebook that the Clown from the Boardwalk (Luna) Pool is getting chopped up.  There’s a picture of the pieces, but take it with a ground of salt.


Oh Thank God


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Just read new signs in parks saying if you aren't wearing mask you will be asked to leave...
> 
> "Guests not properly wearing an approved mask will be asked to leave"
> 
> Not messing around!


I wonder if this will in anyway affect alcohol sales. I read one of Tom Brickers reports saying Epcot was less than desirable on the weekends due to the crowds, many of whom become inebriated and thus mask compliance goes out the window. He seemed to believe it wasn't very family friendly. Further he lightly mentioned the irony that Disney won't allow fireworks or parades, yet very profitable alcohol sales which most certainly lead to less mask compliance/social distancing are no problem at all. I thought it was a good take.


----------



## Vern60

Disneytrippin' said:


> Oh Thank God


So maybe we will actually be able to stay there now? All my kids vote a big NO for boardwalk with that "creepy" clown pool.


----------



## Vern60

zemmer said:


> I wonder if they’re going to open Remy’s ride soon. They added so many extra hours at Epcot.


Man, I can only hope, that would be the icing on the cake for our trip, I think I'm going to love Remy's.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Vern60 said:


> So maybe we will actually be able to stay there now? All my kids vote a big NO for boardwalk with that "creepy" clown pool.



Last year they gave us a clown facing room. I said "NOPE" and we got moved.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> I wonder if this will in anyway affect alcohol sales. I read one of Tom Brickers reports saying Epcot was less than desirable on the weekends due to the crowds, many of whom become inebriated and thus mask compliance goes out the window. He seemed to believe it wasn't very family friendly. Further he lightly mentioned the irony that Disney won't allow fireworks or parades, yet very profitable alcohol sales which most certainly lead to less mask compliance/social distancing are no problem at all. I thought it was a good take.



Better not affect alcohol sales. They would lose even more customers.

Sounds like the guy doesn't like alcohol at Disney ever, not just during a pandemic.


----------



## HokieRaven5

LSUmiss said:


> I know the virus is real so I’m not one of those ppl, but I think with reasonable precautions it’s not as bad as some worry.



As someone involved in the tracking of cases at my own place of employment and having already been knowingly low risk exposed to it by someone who is anti the big M word previously I'm aware of the efforts needed to track this. 

If that had been an article put out by Disney as a company I'd have said it was just noise from Disney, but this is multiple unions vouching for the practices in place by Disney.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> Better not affect alcohol sales. They would lose even more customers.
> 
> Sounds like the guy doesn't like alcohol at Disney ever, not just during a pandemic.


If I'm allowed to post this here it's an interesting read. He mentioned that it makes it extremely difficult on the cast members as he apparently saw quite a few inebriated folks just out and out ignore them. 
The point is though, if Disney starts kicking people out of the park that might give the cast members directions a bit more teeth.
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/epcot-photo-report-avoid-weekends/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cfiiitz said:


> This makes me so so sad but I can’t say I’m surprised. Frozen performances had been cut down to four days a week (if I remember correctly) and we had specifically planned out January trip to cover one of the days so we could see it with our Frozen obsessed daughter. Unfortunately, the afternoon we had planned to see it they canceled the performances anyway. Her favourite thing of the trip ended up being Mickey and the Magical Map. But there have long been calls for new show or a revamp in that theatre. I just feel that, with these things, it will be a long time before we see this caliber of entertainment come back. I hope I’m wrong.



I do think it will be a while before a lot of entertainment comes back.  I do think high quality entertainment will return, maybe just not as many shows and maybe fewer shows a day - so more efficiency.  But I do think the quality fo what entertainer is provided is something closely associated with Disney parks and will return


----------



## Sara W

If I buy 2020 tickets to use in December but then something happens and we can’t use them, does anyone know what becomes of those tickets? Can I roll them to 2021?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Vern60 said:


> If I'm allowed to post this here it's an interesting read. He mentioned that it makes it extremely difficult on the cast members as he apparently saw quite a few inebriated folks just out and out ignore them.
> The point is though, if Disney starts kicking people out of the park that might give the cast members directions a bit more teeth.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/epcot-photo-report-avoid-weekends/


Yes everyone within the sound of my voice please stay away on weekends. I however will be going.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Vern60 said:


> I wonder if this will in anyway affect alcohol sales. I read one of Tom Brickers reports saying Epcot was less than desirable on the weekends due to the crowds, many of whom become inebriated and thus mask compliance goes out the window. He seemed to believe it wasn't very family friendly. Further he lightly mentioned the irony that Disney won't allow fireworks or parades, yet very profitable alcohol sales which most certainly lead to less mask compliance/social distancing are no problem at all. I thought it was a good take.


And, how will they check for appropriate masks I wonder? I mean I would have to guess that it is just based on appearance? Most people don't wear effective masks and are more about style.


----------



## Sandisw

Sara W said:


> If I buy 2020 tickets to use in December but then something happens and we can’t use them, does anyone know what becomes of those tickets? Can I roll them to 2021?



They will allow you to apply the value of what you paid to new 2021 tickets.


----------



## bo59rt

Vern60 said:


> If I'm allowed to post this here it's an interesting read. He mentioned that it makes it extremely difficult on the cast members as he apparently saw quite a few inebriated folks just out and out ignore them.
> The point is though, if Disney starts kicking people out of the park that might give the cast members directions a bit more teeth.



Months ago I originally  set up my park reservations at EPCOT on Saturday 10/24. I am actively trying to get a Yak and yeti reservation on Saturday so I can switch my EPCOT and AK days (surprisingly hard to do). I would love to enjoy EPCOT on a less crowded day since I have never done Disney in the fall. why did my husband have to fall in love with yak & yeti!


----------



## HikingFam

bo59rt said:


> Months ago I originally  set up my park reservations at EPCOT on Saturday 10/24. I am actively trying to get a Yak and yeti reservation on Saturday so I can switch my EPCOT and AK days (surprisingly hard to do). I would love to enjoy EPCOT on a less crowded day since I have never done Disney in the fall. why did my husband have to fall in love with yak & yeti!


Get a Landry’s card, problem solved!


----------



## HikingFam

Farro said:


> Better not affect alcohol sales. They would lose even more customers.
> 
> Sounds like the guy doesn't like alcohol at Disney ever, not just during a pandemic.


I am by no means a prude, but I was a little surprised at how hammered people were at Epcot last Friday at 8:00 (I guess this was my first F&W weekend day ever!). The idea of drunk people in Epcot doesn’t bother me at all, but it definitely had an impact on mask compliance, and I don’t just mean while people had a drink in hand. Most of the folks stumbling towards the exit at closing time had theirs around their neck or totally MIA.


----------



## Vern60

bo59rt said:


> Months ago I originally  set up my park reservations at EPCOT on Saturday 10/24. I am actively trying to get a Yak and yeti reservation on Saturday so I can switch my EPCOT and AK days (surprisingly hard to do). I would love to enjoy EPCOT on a less crowded day since I have never done Disney in the fall. why did my husband have to fall in love with yak & yeti!


I can kind of relate, I mean our plans have Epcot listed for Saturday and now I'm second guessing things .... I did put AK down for Christmas Day, as I think it will most likely be the least crowded. I had originally also thought about Yak and Yeti, but ... being Christmas dinner, (and if they close pretty early), I'm seriously considering going to Disney Springs and trying the Boathouse, followed by hot fudge sundaes at Ghiradellis.... I love Yak and Yeti but thinking that might be a better plan. 
Why was or is it hard to switch plans? Do you mean because of dining reservation? I'm afraid to switch anything for fear of cancelling the one day and then finding the other park I wanted just filled out, that would be bad!


----------



## bo59rt

HikingFam said:


> Get a Landry’s card, problem solved!



I am currently awaiting it in the mail. I am trying all avenues. My husband was not a fan in Disney when I took him two years ago for his first trip (i am someone who grew up with yearly trips). I was surprised when he said "lets go!! here are my terms":
-Galaxy's edge  
-Yak and Yeti


----------



## bo59rt

Vern60 said:


> I can kind of relate, I mean our plans have Epcot listed for Saturday and now I'm second guessing things .... I did put AK down for Christmas Day, as I think it will most likely be the least crowded. I had originally also thought about Yak and Yeti, but ... being Christmas dinner, (and if they close pretty early), I'm seriously considering going to Disney Springs and trying the Boathouse, followed by hot fudge sundaes at Ghiradellis.... I love Yak and Yeti but thinking that might be a better plan.
> Why was or is it hard to switch plans? Do you mean because of dining reservation? I'm afraid to switch anything for fear of cancelling the one day and then finding the other park I wanted just filled out, that would be bad!



Yes i can switch the days at the parks with no problem.... its that darn yak & yeti reservation I need to attain


----------



## Vern60

HikingFam said:


> I am by no means a prude, but I was a little surprised at how hammered people were at Epcot last Friday at 8:00 (I guess this was my first F&W weekend day ever!). The idea of drunk people in Epcot doesn’t bother me at all, but it definitely had an impact on mask compliance, and I don’t just mean while people had a drink in hand. Most of the folks stumbling towards the exit at closing time had theirs around their neck or totally MIA.


Thanks for confirming that HikingFam ... I'm certainly not against drinking either, but it does make me wonder if that doesn't have something to do with Disney sounding like they are going to crack down more on non compliance?


----------



## SaintsManiac

HikingFam said:


> I am by no means a prude, but I was a little surprised at how hammered people were at Epcot last Friday at 8:00 (I guess this was my first F&W weekend day ever!). The idea of drunk people in Epcot doesn’t bother me at all, but it definitely had an impact on mask compliance, and I don’t just mean while people had a drink in hand. Most of the folks stumbling towards the exit at closing time had theirs around their neck or totally MIA.



I can totally see it.

I am no prude, either and have spent plenty of my own time on Bourbon St, but the drunks at Epcot drive me insane. It’s why we avoid that park on Saturday night like the plague. It only took a few times for us to make that rule.


----------



## Farro

If they ban alcohol at parks, we would cancel. And they would lose tons of money from sales.

But hey, do what you gotta do.


----------



## HikingFam

Vern60 said:


> Thanks for confirming that HikingFam ... I'm certainly not against drinking either, but it does make me wonder if that doesn't have something to do with Disney sounding like they are going to crack down more on non compliance?


It didn’t seem like they were really trying to enforce it on Friday night. Truly it would have been a lost cause. I was up by Mousegears watching them go by, and given they were headed for the exit anyway, maybe Disney figures it is best to avoid a confrontation. Even back in the world showcase, it was dark and you couldn’t really see who was eating/drinking and who wasn’t. But unless they closed earlier, I don’t see how they can stop the nighttime shenanigans.


----------



## Vern60

SaintsManiac said:


> I can totally see it.
> 
> I am no prude, either and have spent plenty of my own time on Bourbon St, but the drunks at Epcot drive me insane. It’s why we avoid that park on Saturday night like the plague. It only took a few times for us to make that rule.


Do you think Christmas week will be like that? I mean it should have transitioned to Festival of the Holidays by then right? Or might that be just as bad? You guys have me second guessing my Saturday at Epcot. I have it earlier on our trip, on Tuesday I believe so it will probably be like night and day from what I'm hearing.


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Do you think Christmas week will be like that? I mean it should have transitioned to Festival of the Holidays by then right? Or might that be just as bad? You guys have me second guessing my Saturday at Epcot. I have it earlier on our trip, on Tuesday I believe so it will probably be like night and day from what I'm hearing.



If they have kiosks with alcohol I'm sure it will be the same.

Go on a weekday.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Vern60 said:


> Do you think Christmas week will be like that? I mean it should have transitioned to Festival of the Holidays by then right? Or might that be just as bad? You guys have me second guessing my Saturday at Epcot. I have it earlier on our trip, on Tuesday I believe so it will probably be like night and day from what I'm hearing.



We did a Saturday during the holiday festival in 2017 and said never again.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> If they ban alcohol at parks, we would cancel. And they would lose tons of money from sales.
> 
> But hey, do what you gotta do.


Sorry Farro, I meant to reply, accidently hit like, haha, and no, I'm not drinking!!! 
Anyhooo, the whole reason I brought this up was not at all about banning drinking, I don't think I heard anyone mention that, I was just reading how they were threatening to start kicking people out of the parks for non compliance. That got me to thinking about what I had read about Epcot and the drinking making it difficult to enforce compliance, so this (threatening to kick folks out), might be a result of that (inebriated folks not wearing masks or distancing)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> If they ban alcohol at parks, we would cancel. And they would lose tons of money from sales.
> 
> But hey, do what you gotta do.



I don’t see anyone suggesting that. Tom is clear in his article that he never felt unsafe and doesn’t have an issue with drinking. It’s just his advice to stay away on weekends.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> If they ban alcohol at parks, we would cancel. And they would lose tons of money from sales.
> 
> But hey, do what you gotta do.


I don't think they will ban alcohol but I could see them making it that you can't walk around with it.


----------



## Mikey15

SaintsManiac said:


> I can totally see it.
> 
> I am no prude, either and have spent plenty of my own time on Bourbon St, but the drunks at Epcot drive me insane. It’s why we avoid that park on Saturday night like the plague. It only took a few times for us to make that rule.



We’ve been stuck with Friday as our Epcot day a couple times now and om gosh... by the time 4:00 rolls around it’s just not enjoyable anymore. It’s always F&W time when we’re there, and just too many people (local influx?) and some less than considerate behaviour. I’m going to make it a point to avoid that timing moving forward. Saturday morning at DHS was a cakewalk in comparison, even at TSL and SWGE.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think they will ban alcohol but I could see them making it that you can't walk around with it.



I thought that was already the case. You have to be stationary to drink.


----------



## Vern60

SaintsManiac said:


> We did a Saturday during the holiday festival in 2017 and said never again.


Well, I might have to spend some time rearranging some things then....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So Disney just changed the hours for tomorrow and Monday 

MK and AK are now opening an hour earlier
Great that they are open more hours but I can imagine some people not aware and will miss rope drop tomorrow


https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...-to-operating-hours-for-columbus-day-weekend/


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Well, I might have to spend some time rearranging some things then....



We did food/wine on Fridays and Saturdays during our October trips the past few years. Was it crowded? Yep. Did we see all the drunks people seem to see? No. We saw groups laughing and obviously having a good time, but nothing wrong with that.

I can't imagine that the crowds would be anywhere near what we saw, even if you go during the Holidays. I mean they are still restricting capacity.

But if you are worried that people will drink and have their masks off, then yes I would probably go on a weekday if people say those are better.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t see anyone suggesting that. Tom is clear in his article that he never felt unsafe and doesn’t have an issue with drinking. It’s just his advice to stay away on weekends.



That's where these arguments go, especially if people are going to start talking about drinking and mask compliance, the answer people would want is to not allow drinking. They aren't going to ask their CMs to try and kick out all these drunk people....

 And that's Disney's right, I just think it would hurt their bottom line.


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> We did food/wine on Fridays and Saturdays during our October trips the past few years. Was it crowded? Yep. Did we see all the drunks people seem to see? No. We saw groups laughing and obviously having a good time, but nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I can't imagine that the crowds would be anywhere near what we saw, even if you go during the Holidays. I mean they are still restricting capacity.
> 
> But if you are worried that people will drink and have their masks off, then yes I would probably go on a weekday if people say those are better.


Funny thing is I'm actually not that worried about it. I seem to remember going to Epcot quite a few times on the weekends before and I don't recall much of an issue. And, I'm not really that much of a stickler for mask compliance either. I think I'm just not used to a lot of people saying "Don't go!" Danged that social pressure! It's got me 2nd guessing things. As of now, I'm planning on Teppan Edo that night - should be glorious!! (ohh especially if I could follow that with a ride on Remy!)


----------



## Farro

Vern60 said:


> Funny thing is I'm actually not that worried about it. I seem to remember going to Epcot quite a few times on the weekends before and I don't recall much of an issue. And, I'm not really that much of a stickler for mask compliance either. I think I'm just not used to a lot of people saying "Don't go!" Danged that social pressure! It's got me 2nd guessing things. As of now, I'm planning on Teppan Edo that night - should be glorious!! (ohh especially if I could follow that with a ride on Remy!)



I think you'll be fine. If it's bad, just mosey on over to Future World, - that will be empty!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Maybe I’m just not looking for it or have a high tolerance but I’ve never seen drunks at Epcot. Last trip was during F&W and we stayed at BWV so we spent a lot of time at Epcot. Still saw no drunks. I’ve seen people laughing and having fun but nothing that would be considered obnoxious drunks. 

Honestly I go to whatever park on any day. I have DHS and Epcot planned for the weekend next trip.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Here in Montana, taprooms have to give you a wristband and then mark it until you hit max drinks/establishment (3 pints here).
Perhaps something like this could help with the over-inebriated ruining a good experience for themselves and everyone else before it gets out of hand.
Disney makes way too much profit on those drinks to kill sales outright, but I could see limiting sales per guest during these crazy times.
I’m no prude, but I’m way to cheap to be that drunk at Disney (or anywhere with “vacation prices”).


----------



## Vern60

Farro said:


> I think you'll be fine. If it's bad, just mosey on over to Future World, - that will be empty!


Go ride soarin I will!!
I think I'm going to stick to me original plans, I really liked them how they are ...

Now I feel bad for bringing all this up, but again, I was simply trying to draw a link about what we heard earlier - Disney is going to start becoming a lot more strict on mask compliance, and the stories I'd been reading about Epcot on the weekends. It just sounds more than coincidental, no?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Vern60 said:


> Go ride soarin I will!!
> I think I'm going to stick to me original plans, I really liked them how they are ...
> 
> Now I feel bad for bringing all this up, but again, I was simply trying to draw a link about what we heard earlier - Disney is going to start becoming a lot more strict on mask compliance, and the stories I'd been reading about Epcot on the weekends. It just sounds more than coincidental, no?


It does sound that way. I also see it as a way to give CM’s warnings more “teeth.”  I don’t think Disney wants to go kicking out every person in line whose mask has inadvertently slipped down a little, exposing a nostril. Just allowing for them an easy, advertised path to discipline the belligerent.


----------



## Farro

Report of someone on resorts board being moved from Gran Destino for next Thursday - being told they won't be ready to open....


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> Maybe I’m just not looking for it or have a high tolerance but I’ve never seen drunks at Epcot. Last trip was during F&W and we stayed at BWV so we spent a lot of time at Epcot. Still saw no drunks. I’ve seen people laughing and having fun but nothing that would be considered obnoxious drunks.
> 
> Honestly I go to whatever park on any day. I have DHS and Epcot planned for the weekend next trip.



Yes everyone has different levels of tolerance. People standing still in large groups in the dark pathway around WS while screaming F bombs around little kids wasn’t fun for me to be around. Is it always like that? Of course not. But my tolerance of rowdy drinking crowds is thin and it’s why I avoid a lot of Mardi Gras events at home. It’s just not my scene anymore.

Anyway what we think doesn’t matter. Disney won’t stop selling alcohol and we can all go when we want to.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Report of someone on resorts board being moved from Gran Destino for next Thursday - being told they won't be ready to open....


Maybe Disney was just as shocked as everyone else that the lakers didn’t close out the Finals last night


----------



## SaintsManiac

sullivan.kscott said:


> Maybe Disney was just as shocked as everyone else that the lakers didn’t close out the Finals last night



Don’t get me started...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> If I'm allowed to post this here it's an interesting read. He mentioned that it makes it extremely difficult on the cast members as he apparently saw quite a few inebriated folks just out and out ignore them.
> The point is though, if Disney starts kicking people out of the park that might give the cast members directions a bit more teeth.
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/epcot-photo-report-avoid-weekends/


Maybe it’s negative side of me showing but I have this sneaky suspicion Disney didn’t keep enough Security on to be called in to deal with people who listen to CMs which is why the jerks get to go along their merry way...


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> Maybe Disney was just as shocked as everyone else that the lakers didn’t close out the Finals last night



I don't even know who's playing!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I don't even know who's playing!


Short and gist version: team with 3-1 series lead gave a close out game away in the final minutes. Confetti cannons were ready and everything. 
Then they messed with travel plans and apparently extended the closure of Siestas and Barcelona.
Jerks


----------



## gottalovepluto

bo59rt said:


> Yes i can switch the days at the parks with no problem.... its that darn yak & yeti reservation I need to attain


Go their website (the non-Disney version) and you will find the phone number to call them direct. I’ve read someone had success making a reservation that way.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

HikingFam said:


> I am by no means a prude, but I was a little surprised at how hammered people were at Epcot last Friday at 8:00 (I guess this was my first F&W weekend day ever!). The idea of drunk people in Epcot doesn’t bother me at all, but it definitely *had an impact on mask compliance*, and I don’t just mean while people had a drink in hand. Most of the folks stumbling towards the exit at closing time had theirs around their neck or totally MIA.


This is a big reason that some would cite in questioning the reopening of bars.  Even though we can be safe in public places (even theme parks) when taking appropriate precautions, it seems fairly inevitable that people who are drunk will not be wearing masks properly.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This is a big reason that some would cite in questioning the reopening of bars.  Even though we can be safe in public places (even theme parks) when taking appropriate precautions, it seems fairly inevitable that people who are drunk will not be wearing masks properly.



Exactly right.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This is a big reason that some would cite in questioning the reopening of bars.  Even though we can be safe in public places (even theme parks) when taking appropriate precautions, it seems fairly inevitable that people who are drunk will not be wearing masks properly.


And “drunk” is relative. You don’t need to be falling on your face to be a little irritated at the cloth on your face.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Report of someone on resorts board being moved from Gran Destino for next Thursday - being told they won't be ready to open....


I’m confused- wasn’t a one day turn around the plan all along? ...unless they saw a chance to save some money and scrapped those plans anticipating more time to do the switchover?


----------



## Ensusieasm

gottalovepluto said:


> Go their website (the non-Disney version) and you will find the phone number to call them direct. I’ve read someone had success making a reservation that way.


Yes, I’ve done this many times to get a yak and yeti reservation


----------



## Spaceguy55

Saw a stream live last night and saw a couple orange county Sheriffs walking around WS...looked liked they were making their presence known...


----------



## pixieprincess925

Any updates on the GF to MK walkway?


----------



## yulilin3

Yesterday at sea world's spooktacular it was bananas each time the orca show ended,  everyone headed to the trick or treat trail,  the lines were long and the distancing was minimal for about 30 minutes after each show,  everyone seemed in a happy mood,  mask compliance at about 80% which has been typical from SW imho. I'll report on today's crowds tomorrow


----------



## TheMaxRebo

pixieprincess925 said:


> Any updates on the GF to MK walkway?



The took out the temporary walkway on the MK side, so looks like they will wait for the dock work to be done

So as the Blog Mickey article says, one step forward, two steps back

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/grand-floridian-walkway-update-one-step-forward-two-steps-back/


----------



## Mit88

Walt Disney World guests: You better not take our alcohol away

Disneyland Resort “guests”: Hey, uh, could we maybe just be allowed to go in the parks? Just so we could get a peek

I haven’t heard this much talk about the drinking in Epcot since the US Women’s Soccer team went there


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Walt Disney World guests: You better not take our alcohol away
> 
> Disneyland Resort “guests”: Hey, uh, could we maybe just be allowed to go in the parks? Just so we could get a peek
> 
> I haven’t heard this much talk about the drinking in Epcot since the US Women’s Soccer team went there



I wouldn't drink at Disneyland (or MK)! Just Epcot and AK. I have self-control.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I wouldn't drink at Disneyland (or MK)! Just Epcot and AK. I have self-control.



Hollywood Studios too. I don’t think I’ve ever had a drink at MK now that I think about it. Disneyland I have, when I went to Oga’s.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I wouldn't drink at Disneyland (or MK)! Just Epcot and AK. I have self-control.



I did enjoy having a beer at Be Our Guest ... Will admit a little extra something with being able to have a drink in MK/in a castle


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Hollywood Studios too. I don’t think I’ve ever had a drink at MK now that I think about it. Disneyland I have, when I went to Oga’s.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I did enjoy having a beer at Be Our Guest ... Will admit a little extra something with being able to have a drink in MK/in a castle



We did have wine at Skipper Canteen, I forgot! That was nice. But just a glass, so it doesn't count.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did enjoy having a beer at Be Our Guest ... Will admit a little extra something with being able to have a drink in MK/in a castle


Yeah the wine at BoG is also very nice. Definitely a treat to have a nice glass of wine in Beasts castle.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Hollywood Studios too. *I don’t think I’ve ever had a drink at MK now that I think about it.* Disneyland I have, when I went to Oga’s.



Same here, but I plan to rectify this oversight at Skipper Canteen in a couple weeks.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Same here, but I plan to rectify this oversight at Skipper Canteen in a couple weeks.




I just want a steak salad!!  

237 days...


----------



## bo59rt

gottalovepluto said:


> Go their website (the non-Disney version) and you will find the phone number to call them direct. I’ve read someone had success making a reservation that way.





Ensusieasm said:


> Yes, I’ve done this many times to get a yak and yeti reservation



Yes! I just did this and got my reservation! Thank you, that was my last piece of planning


----------



## coolbrook

Mikey15 said:


> We’ve been stuck with Friday as our Epcot day a couple times now and om gosh... by the time 4:00 rolls around it’s just not enjoyable anymore. It’s always F&W time when we’re there, and just too many people (local influx?) and some less than considerate behaviour. I’m going to make it a point to avoid that timing moving forward. Saturday morning at DHS was a cakewalk in comparison, even at TSL and SWGE.


Is this crowding  a problem in Future World or just in World Showcase?


----------



## babydoll65

Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft


----------



## VandVsmama

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express



Oh.  My.  Lord.  I'd be Ubering for sure!


----------



## Farro

Word on the street (Facebook group for CSR) is CSR/GDT is opening on Friday instead of Wednesday.


----------



## Farro

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft



Seems people are traveling!

Or they just arrived at a really unlucky time.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft



We’re flying into MCO around 6:45 pm and I’ve been debating on doing uber. This way we can get in quicker and eat dinner and explore before it’s too late. If it’s like this we will definitely uber.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Same here, but I plan to rectify this oversight at Skipper Canteen in a couple weeks.



Still wish they had tiki / tropical drink options at Skipper's


----------



## rockpiece

rpb718 said:


> Same here, but I plan to rectify this oversight at Skipper Canteen in a couple weeks.


The Shandy at the Skipper Canteen is amazing.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft



Further back than I’ve ever seen it, been using it since 2007 I believe, various times of year including spring breaks and holiday weekends. IME it will sometimes back up at that initial CM but the bus lines themselves are relatively empty. I’m assuming it’s distanced though, making it look worse.

Either way, my guess is it’s poor timing or too low staffing for the crowd levels.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Any info on when spring discounts will be offered??


----------



## Brianstl

rpb718 said:


> I'm sure a "Save the Luna Pool Clown" site has started up somewhere.


If there is, we probably wouldn’t be able to talk about on here.


----------



## mamapenguin

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft


That’s awful. We have flown in for spring break before COVID and no crowd, got right on  bus... Uber has to be getting some good business from this.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> Any info on when spring discounts will be offered??



There probably won't be any because I'm going in spring this time instead of fall.

Or probably won't be any for my exact dates only.


----------



## LSUmiss

Does anyone know if Saana breakfast is counter service & if you can get it to go?


----------



## runjulesrun

mamapenguin said:


> That’s awful. We have flown in for spring break before COVID and no crowd, got right on  bus... *Uber has to be getting some good business from this.*


I read that a good number of out of work cast members turned to Uber/Lyft/Instacart/etc. to try to bring in some money while they were furloughed. It would be nice if there was a way to request a cast member when you order an Uber.


----------



## skeeter31

runjulesrun said:


> I read that a good number of out of work cast members turned to Uber/Lyft/Instacart/etc. to try to bring in some money while they were furloughed. It would be nice if there was a way to request a cast member when you order an Uber.


What would stop every single Uber/Lyft driver from saying they’re an ex-CM to get those fares? While nice as an idea, it would never work. No way a 3rd party company is going to publicize some of their employees over others.


----------



## runjulesrun

skeeter31 said:


> What would stop every single Uber/Lyft driver from saying they’re an ex-CM to get those fares? While nice as an idea, it would never work. No way a 3rd party company is going to publicize some of their employees over others.


Oh I know it wouldn't work. I was just saying it would be nice. I would love to be able to help out a CM that way.


----------



## Geomom

LSUmiss said:


> Does anyone know if Saana breakfast is counter service & if you can get it to go?


Yes, Sanaa breakfast is quick service and you can get it to go.  They have a mix of hot stuff to order and grab and go items.  The issues we had in early August were long lines and only one person running the register who also made the coffee drinks...so even when DH was just trying to buy grab and go items he had a long wait.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...sking-about-fastpasses-and-extra-magic-hours/


----------



## brockash

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft


Omg...I have NEVER in all my years and countless trips of always using ME have ever seen a line for ME checkin even half that... what in the world is happening...I'm assuming cuts, cuts, cuts...but does not make me feel great about arriving tomorrow.


----------



## MrsBooch

babydoll65 said:


> Someone posted this in one of my fb groups. Guess he just arrived into MCO and this is the line for the magical express Not sure how far back this is, I usually use a private transportation of Uber/Lyft



was there any follow up to this post? specificaly how long it took for this person to go from point a to b?


----------



## zemmer

brockash said:


> Omg...I have NEVER in all my years and countless trips of always using ME have ever seen a line for ME checkin even half that... what in the world is happening...I'm assuming cuts, cuts, cuts...but does not make me feel great about arriving tomorrow.


Ugh, no kidding. Please post here about your experience tomorrow. Have a great trip!


----------



## Tigger's ally

brockash said:


> Omg...I have NEVER in all my years and countless trips of always using ME have ever seen a line for ME checkin even half that... what in the world is happening...I'm assuming cuts, cuts, cuts...but does not make me feel great about arriving tomorrow.


We had a line that long once when a Latin American tour group all unloaded from one plane during a busy time.  Evidently they arrived half an hour before us since they all had their luggage and there were probably 200 of them.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Good news, the NBA postseason has ended today. "Hey Lakers you just won the NBA Finals what are you gonna do next?" "We're getting the heck outta Disney World!!!!"


----------



## gottalovepluto

@yulilin3 I recall you mentioned rehearsals were going on for Indy, heard/seen anything else on that front?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> Good news, the NBA postseason has ended today. "Hey Lakers you just won the NBA Finals what are you gonna do next?" "We're getting the heck outta Disney World!!!!"



Cinderella's Castle lit up purple and Gold for the occasion (not a Lakers fan but it does look pretty)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315485343173541889


----------



## scrappinginontario

In all of our many trips using DME there was one trip where it was lined up probably 200’ before the initial CMs.  It was a shock when we arrived but it only took about 30ish mins to get onto a bus.  A small amount of delay on travel day. 

It can happen as do lines everywhere.  We just took a deep breath and reminded ourselves we had our whole trip in front of us unlike the guests the drivers were dropping off before picking us up!


----------



## GlowTheWeird

VandVsmama said:


> Oh.  My.  Lord.  I'd be Ubering for sure!


We took the magical express from MCO last week and there was zero line so it must be luck as certain times of the day. We arrived weekday at 3pm.


----------



## SaintsManiac

It’s fall break for a lot of schools. It’s always busy this time of year.


----------



## AmberMV

Okay!!  I just spent about 2 hours skimming the last ~month and ~150 pages.  As per usual, lots of ups and downs and laughs and sad faces, and now it's time for bed.  We have no idea then on when 50th anniversary bookings will open next Fall?


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> @yulilin3 I recall you mentioned rehearsals were going on for Indy, heard/seen anything else on that front?


I heard we're about to start,  haven't heard anything since


----------



## babydoll65

MrsBooch said:


> was there any follow up to this post? specificaly how long it took for this person to go from point a to b?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AmberMV said:


> Okay!!  I just spent about 2 hours skimming the last ~month and ~150 pages.  As per usual, lots of ups and downs and laughs and sad faces, and now it's time for bed.  We have no idea then on when 50th anniversary bookings will open next Fall?



Nothing yet - at this point I don't think it will happen until after the first of the year, but who knows


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Cinderella's Castle lit up purple and Gold for the occasion (not a Lakers fan but it does look pretty)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315485343173541889




So as awesome as this looks, there's a part of me that's saying no guests get to see something like this in person with the current hours.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> So as awesome as this looks, there's a part of me that's saying no guests get to see something like this in person with the current hours.



I suppose that is true, but when they did things like this in the past would it be when the park was open or was it always after hours?  (honestly, no idea)


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I suppose that is true, but when they did things like this in the past would it be when the park was open or was it always after hours?  (honestly, no idea)



Also no idea, but I do remember a time when EMH went after midnight.... But those days are long gone.


----------



## brockash

So I see the issue with magical express  checkin...they only have 1person working.  Nothing like the line posted last night but still longer line than we've seen before.

ETA...we're now on the bus...wait wasn't too bad.  However the bus has way more ppl on it now than a month ago.  We're nowhere near 6ft from anyone...they're skipping every other row on varying sides, so for example I don't have anyone in the seat right next to me, but i have ppl. in the seat right in front of and behind/diagonal from me so I could touch them.  When we came last month they were sitting parties in the whole row across and skipping every other row.  We'll also have 4 stops again; Boardwalk, CBR, Pop, AKL


----------



## brockash

TheMaxRebo said:


> I suppose that is true, but when they did things like this in the past would it be when the park was open or was it always after hours?  (honestly, no idea)


Yes, magic kingdom was almost always open past dark... and extra magic hrs (free for anyone staying on property) used to routinely be until 2 sometimes wven 3am.  Closing before dark was a post covid thing


----------



## SaintsManiac

brockash said:


> Yes, magic kingdom was almost always open past dark... and extra magic hrs (free for anyone staying on property) used to routinely be until 2 sometimes wven 3am.  Closing before dark was a post covid thing




After dark and after hours are 2 different things. Pretty sure he meant did they do this when guests could see it and I don't remember that either.


----------



## brockash

SaintsManiac said:


> After dark and after hours are 2 different things. Pretty sure he meant did they do this when guests could see it and I don't remember that either.


Unless I misunderstood; they're talking about the castle being lit up...last night specifically with the Lakers colors.  Anytime after dark the castle is lit. ???


----------



## SaintsManiac

brockash said:


> Unless I misunderstood; they're talking about the castle being lit up...last night specifically with the Lakers colors.  Anytime after dark the castle is lit. ???




He's talking about the castle being lit up with special lighting for a specific reason. Right, @TheMaxRebo ?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brockash said:


> Unless I misunderstood; they're talking about the castle being lit up...last night specifically with the Lakers colors.  Anytime after dark the castle is lit. ???





SaintsManiac said:


> He's talking about the castle being lit up with special lighting for a specific reason. Right, @TheMaxRebo ?



correct - I was wondering if they would ahve regular lighting while guests were there and then after hours/park closing is when they would do and special lighting

(though also don't reamember a *ton* of examples of special lighting to celebrate something external like this, so maybe not relevant)


----------



## gottalovepluto

brockash said:


> So I see the issue with magical express  checkin...they only have 1person working.  Nothing like the line posted last night but still longer line than we've seen before.
> 
> ETA...we're now on the bus...wait wasn't too bad.  However the bus has way more ppl on it now than a month ago.  We're nowhere near 6ft from anyone...they're skipping every other row on varying sides, so for example I don't have anyone in the seat right next to me, but i have ppl. in the seat right in front of and behind/diagonal from me so I could touch them.  When we came last month they were sitting parties in the whole row across and skipping every other row.  We'll also have 4 stops again; Boardwalk, CBR, Pop, AKL


Sounds like continued cost cutting by Mears honestly. Less workers, more capacity.


----------



## rpb718

gottalovepluto said:


> Sounds like continued cost cutting by Mears honestly. Less workers, more capacity.



I think layoffs for Mears was announced prior to the big layoff for Disney CMs, or right around the same time.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> correct - I was wondering if they would ahve regular lighting while guests were there and then after hours/park closing is when they would do and special lighting
> 
> (though also don't reamember a *ton* of examples of special lighting to celebrate something external like this, so maybe not relevant)


Yeah I honestly can’t remember the last time they lit the castle for something special like this. But something tells me if they did it in the past it would have been after the park closed. I don’t think they would light the castle in non-Disney colors during operating hours.

But now I’m more trying to think if they’ve ever done this before. I can’t think of any other instances.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah I honestly can’t remember the last time they lit the castle for something special like this. But something tells me if they did it in the past it would have been after the park closed. I don’t think they would light the castle in non-Disney colors during operating hours.
> 
> But now I’m more trying to think if they’ve ever done this before. I can’t think of any other instances.


They did it for MLS while they were in WDW too. In April they lit it blue to honor health care workers. Obviously its been done more recently.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> They did it for MLS while they were in WDW too. In April they lit it blue to honor health care workers. Obviously its been done more recently.


could it be that the changes they made in the castle and hub overall simply enables them to do it very easily now and in the future.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> could it be that the changes they made in the castle and hub overall simply enables them to do it very easily now and in the future.


Yes they made several lighting improvements with the hub expansion and I’m sure they are constantly upgrading and changing the castle lighting.


----------



## yulilin3

FYI for those interested in Coronado Springs, it looks like movies under the stars will be shown every Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, the Cibola pool will be 10am to 10pm


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> FYI for those interested in Coronado Springs, it looks like movies under the stars will be shown every Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, the Cibola pool will be 10am to 10pm



Thanks! Is that the main pool?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Thanks! Is that the main pool?


Yes


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Yes



Thanks! I posted your info on the CSR thread on the resorts board. People getting excited!


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> FYI for those interested in Coronado Springs, it looks like movies under the stars will be shown every Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, the Cibola pool will be 10am to 10pm


Any info on quiet pools there? Will they be open too? 

and sweet -- glad the pool will be open until 10pm!


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> FYI for those interested in Coronado Springs, it looks like movies under the stars will be shown every Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday, the Cibola pool will be 10am to 10pm


Thanks so much! I've been trying to find the movie info


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> Any info on quiet pools there? Will they be open too?
> 
> and sweet -- glad the pool will be open until 10pm!


From what I'm reading the quiet pools are open 24 hours


----------



## PrincessV

About CSR QS... has there been anything official about no El Mercado, or just what Kenny and AllEars have reported? I just cannot see opening with no QS at all... maybe Rix winds up being available for take-out as well as dine-in? They can't possibly plan to send all Guests to Siestas for QS, can they?!


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> About CSR QS... has there been anything official about no El Mercado, or just what Kenny and AllEars have reported? I just cannot see opening with no QS at all... maybe Rix winds up being available for take-out as well as dine-in? They can't possibly plan to send all Guests to Siestas for QS, can they?!


On the hub the other restaurants mentioned have operating hours starting Wednesday,  for El Mercado there's nothing. So it might be they're not opening or that the hours just haven't been posted


----------



## SarahC97

Thanks for the insider info @yulilin3 !


----------



## SarahC97

PrincessV said:


> About CSR QS... has there been anything official about no El Mercado, or just what Kenny and AllEars have reported? I just cannot see opening with no QS at all... maybe Rix winds up being available for take-out as well as dine-in? They can't possibly plan to send all Guests to Siestas for QS, can they?!


I'm willing to see how it shakes out, but this is a big concern for staying there for us. We're going Thanksgiving week and not having a QS at your resort would be a huge disadvantage.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> I'm willing to see how it shakes out, but this is a big concern for staying there for us. We're going Thanksgiving week and not having a QS at your resort would be a huge disadvantage.


I’d also wait until it shakes out. Just cause the QS isn’t open doesn’t mean an equivalent won’t be available somewhere that is open.


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> On the hub the other restaurants mentioned have operating hours starting Wednesday,  for El Mercado there's nothing. So it might be they're not opening or that the hours just haven't been posted





SarahC97 said:


> I'm willing to see how it shakes out, but this is a big concern for staying there for us. We're going Thanksgiving week and not having a QS at your resort would be a huge disadvantage.


I imagine we'll hear from others first, but I'll be there next week, so I guess I'll know for sure then lol! It won't be a deal breaker for me next week, but might be for another trip later in the year. My primary issue is having milk in my room for breakfast: either there will be a QS option for that, or I'll be able to get it at the gift shop, or I'll bring shelf-stable milk from home, I guess. It just seems bizarre to open a resort that large and not offer any QS.


----------



## SarahC97

PrincessV said:


> I imagine we'll hear from others first, but I'll be there next week, so I guess I'll know for sure then lol! It won't be a deal breaker for me next week, but might be for another trip later in the year. My primary issue is having milk in my room for breakfast: either there will be a QS option for that, or I'll be able to get it at the gift shop, or I'll bring shelf-stable milk from home, I guess. *It just seems bizarre to open a resort that large and not offer any QS*.


It really does seem bizarre. I'm interested to see what they end up doing.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> I imagine we'll hear from others first, but I'll be there next week, so I guess I'll know for sure then lol! It won't be a deal breaker for me next week, but might be for another trip later in the year. My primary issue is having milk in my room for breakfast: either there will be a QS option for that, or I'll be able to get it at the gift shop, or I'll bring shelf-stable milk from home, I guess. It just seems bizarre to open a resort that large and not offer any QS.


Im going Wednesday and live streaming


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wol...ress-permanently-closed-at-disney-springs.htm
Sad for all those that loved this place as it's now permanently closed.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wol...ress-permanently-closed-at-disney-springs.htm
> Sad for all those that loved this place as it's now permanently closed.


While they are separate, has to make you wonder about the future of the Bar and Grill in Town Center.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wol...ress-permanently-closed-at-disney-springs.htm
> Sad for all those that loved this place as it's now permanently closed.


I always enjoyed this place.


----------



## J-Dog

mi*vida*loca said:


> That’s been the come back for people “complaining” since I started coming to these boards. You don’t like the price, you don’t like FP+, you can’t get the resort you want, you don’t like a particular change, etc. it’s often met with “if you don’t like it don’t come. I’ll take your spot.” For some reasons it’s an over the top come back but with the mask rule it’s really just that. *Don’t come if you don’t want to wear it.*
> 
> I was rrreeaallllyyy against going to WDW with a mask rule but I’ve booked something for March. We’re going with or without masks. I’ve gotten over it for now.


Yep. That's exactly our plans. But I still reserve the right to voice my dislike of the mask requirement. If people are afraid to voice their opinions, then how is Disney supposed to cater to their clientele?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315753424550387712
Not sure I buy this one.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315753424550387712
> Not sure I but this one.



More guests, less cast?


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315753424550387712
> Not sure I buy this one.


It can be true and still mean more people are allowed into the parks.  Every time they open a ride, show, restaurant, store, etc. the number that 25% represents increases.


----------



## Jrb1979

Brianstl said:


> It can be true and still mean more people are allowed into the parks.  Every time they open a ride, show, restaurant, store, etc. the number that 25% represents increases.


Or that they are just hitting that number now. July and August the parks were dead.


----------



## yulilin3

J-Dog said:


> Yep. That's exactly our plans. But I still reserve the right to voice my dislike of the mask requirement. If people are afraid to voice their opinions, then how is Disney supposed to cater to their clientele?


in this particular subject Disney values very little what guests want and is more focused on safety and pr, they won't change the safety guidelines for now even if a lot of guests complain and voice their opinions


----------



## rpb718

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/wol...ress-permanently-closed-at-disney-springs.htm
> Sad for all those that loved this place as it's now permanently closed.



Back in the DtD days, this was my goto CS spot ahead of Earl of Sandwich.  Sorry to say I haven't visited on recent trips instead preferring Morimoto street food and trying other new CS or TS places (seemed there was always some new place to try each trip in the intervening years).  

Still I'm really sorry to see it go.  Another remnant of the old DtD gone.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> It can be true and still mean more people are allowed into the parks.  Every time they open a ride, show, restaurant, store, etc. the number that 25% represents increases.


Which they haven't done a lot of. I am not by any means thinking the parks are at 100% capacity but I think we are over 25%. We also have to look at 25% of what? Max capacity or average capacity. With this I would assume its max capacity.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> in this particular subject Disney values very little what guests want and is more focused on safety and pr, they won't change the safety guidelines for now even if a lot of guests complain and voice their opinions


Bob Chapek said on CNBC today that until the CDC changes their guidelines Disney will not change theirs.


----------



## rpb718

J-Dog said:


> Yep. That's exactly our plans. But I still reserve the right to voice my dislike of the mask requirement. If people are afraid to voice their opinions, then how is Disney supposed to cater to their clientele?



Not sure how best to put this, but methods instituted in the interest of public safety isn't something that can be "catered".


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I always enjoyed this place.


One of the most reliable QS restaurants on property in my opinion and always a great, more affordable alternative at DS. I’m glad I got a meal in there back in January one last time.


----------



## andyman8

Not sure if this has been posted here but:
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/10/...-disney-world-to-inspect-reopening-protocols/As myself and others have been saying, as long as Disney feels like the CA Gov’s eye is on them in Florida, they’re going to play it safe (even if they’re growing frustrated with the state). Wouldn’t be surprised if Chapek’s CNBC answer on capacity was a subtle nod to the CA Gov.


----------



## midnight star

J-Dog said:


> Yep. That's exactly our plans. But I still reserve the right to voice my dislike of the mask requirement. If people are afraid to voice their opinions, then how is Disney supposed to cater to their clientele?


 I think some of the safety requirements in place (i.e. masks, distancing, low capacity), could be inline with what unions want to keep workers safe. So Disney may not be able to change rules based on agreements. Granted I don't follow too much of the union stuff, so I could be wrong...


----------



## LSUmiss

J-Dog said:


> Yep. That's exactly our plans. But I still reserve the right to voice my dislike of the mask requirement. If people are afraid to voice their opinions, then how is Disney supposed to cater to their clientele?


Exactly. And ftr, I just took a survey about our current stay where I was asked specific questions about the mask requirements. So it seems Disney does care about opinions.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I don't understand why the mask requirement is *still* being argued about at this point.  It's been that way since July and will be that way for the foreseeable future.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Bob Chapek said on CNBC today that until the CDC changes their guidelines Disney will not change theirs.



The CDC is unlikely to reduce any current restrictions with new outbreaks moving to the northern states and flu season coming - unless they are forced to (and even so, if the CDC was obviously "forced" I'm not sure WDW would chance a change).



andyman8 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here but:
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/10/...-disney-world-to-inspect-reopening-protocols/As myself and others have been saying, as long as Disney feels like the CA Gov’s eye is on them in Florida, they’re going to play it safe (even if they’re growing frustrated with the state). Wouldn’t be surprised if Chapek’s CNBC answer on capacity was a subtle nod to the CA Gov.



Hope they don't go to DS and avoid parks on the weekends.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> in this particular subject Disney values very little what guests want and is more focused on safety and pr, they won't change the safety guidelines for now even if a lot of guests complain and voice their opinions


Not so sure about that. They’re sending surveys about it. I just took my second one. Disney will do whatever will make them the most money that they can get away with.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Not so sure about that. They’re sending surveys about it. I just took my second one. Disney will do whatever will make them the most money that they can get away with.


Which is exactly why Disney announced they are putting emphasis on Direct to Consumer/Streaming. That is where the money is right now.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> Not so sure about that. They’re sending surveys about it. I just took my second one. Disney will do whatever will make them the most money that they can get away with.


There is no reason to believe that the results of Disney's surveys are any different than the surveys being conducting of the general public on this topic.  Those surveys give no one any reason to believe that mask policy will change anytime soon.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> There is no reason to believe that the results of Disney's surveys are any different than the surveys being conducting of the general public on this topic.  Those surveys give no one any reason to believe that mask policy will change anytime soon.


I would say it depends on the results they get overtime. Otherwise what’s the point of asking the question?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> I would say it depends on the results they get overtime. Otherwise what’s the point of asking the question?


I agree,  obviously they want to know what guest want but will put more emphasis on safety for now,  with the very small sample here on the dis we've seen majority wouldn't visit if these measures weren't in place


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> I would say it depends on the results they get overtime. Otherwise what’s the point of asking the question?


The most common complaint Disney receives in its general Guest Experience surveys (back in normal times) is cost. Guests complain about the price A LOT yet ticket prices go up every year. Just because a survey yields a certain result doesn’t mean that it will change.


----------



## Brianstl

LSUmiss said:


> I would say it depends on the results they get overtime. Otherwise what’s the point of asking the question?


The polls and my personal experience in my community indicate mask wearing is becoming more popular.  I think the general consensus is becoming people want just about everything opened back up and back much closer to normal, but they expect people to wear mask in public.  The American public as usual is settling in the middle of the two extreme positions on an issue.


----------



## hertamaniac

Investing into DTC right now is fine, but it's not where I would allocate the highest % of my spending.  I would like to see Disney inject those monies into the parks for build-up to handle capacity in the next 3-5 years.  A theme park company that can position itself now with the attractions/resorts will be best leveraged to capitalize when a/the consumer tide comes; it's a gamble.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Which is exactly why Disney announced they are putting emphasis on Direct to Consumer/Streaming. That is where the money is right now.



It's where they are hoping the money is...this could end up failing as big as the post-Napster music digital battle (where music thought killing Napster would return folks to buying physical product).  Now, they are killing theatrical and hoping to fully replace the profit with lower costs and slightly lowered revenue through their own digital...that's gonna be a helluva gamble after the Mulan flop on PVOD...


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> The most common complaint Disney receives in its general Guest Experience surveys (back in normal times) is cost. Guests complain about the price A LOT yet ticket prices go up every year. Just because a survey yields a certain result doesn’t mean that it will change.



This.  None of us want WDW prices to go up or new charges added (like resort parking) - but they happen regardless of what we want.

Survey or no survey - WDW knows no one wants to have to wear masks.  And I'm equally sure WDW doesn't want to require everyone to wear masks.  I'll go out on a limb and say that WDW will never make masks "recommended" since we all know once that happens there will be no masks.  So they'll wait until it gets to the point where the CDC says masks are not necessary anymore.  Even so, I still expect to see folks wearing masks in public just as I use to see before - possibly moreso - which is their choice.  However while we are still within a public safety emergency, the choice needs to be made for us. 

If folks could be trusted to do the right thing there would be no seat belt laws.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> It's where they are hoping the money is...this could end up failing as big as the post-Napster music digital battle (where music thought killing Napster would return folks to buying physical product).  Now, they are killing theatrical and hoping to fully replace the profit with lower costs and slightly lowered revenue through their own digital...that's gonna be a helluva gamble after the Mulan flop on PVOD...


Disney said they aren’t going to abandon theatrical. People aren’t going to theaters right now for obvious reasons so they don’t have much of a choice but to focus there. People aren’t watching sports or traveling as much either which are two other big businesses for Disney.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Disney said they aren’t going to abandon theatrical. People aren’t going to theaters right now for obvious reasons so they don’t have much of a choice but to focus there. People aren’t watching sports or traveling as much either which are two other big businesses for Disney.



It will abandon them...if you don't support it, it goes bankrupt and people fall out of the habit of going, and especially paying, the high prices for theatrical.

And this happens worldwide.  The European Theater Association skewered Disney today over its Soul decision, and said it may play a role in the worldwide theaters not being around when studios eventually want them.

Disney is playing with serious fire...and they might really get burned.  Music took 20 years to recover the lost revenue post-Napster - not to gain, but literally just to recover to the same place...it was catastrophic for many of those in that industry...we may see the same in the "Hollywood" industry...


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Disney said they aren’t going to abandon theatrical. People aren’t going to theaters right now for obvious reasons so they don’t have much of a choice but to focus there. People aren’t watching sports or traveling as much either which are two other big businesses for Disney.



We're in a sports drought at the moment.  MLS, NHL and NBA all recently just finished up for the year.  MLB is in playoffs and will soon be done.  The biggest ones left are NFL and college football.  Maybe some occasional NASCAR or Golf.  I see Fox actually has PBA scheduled.  Tennis anyone?

I will say the NBA "anti-COVID" WDW bubble was a complete success.  Good PR all-around.  We may see this again.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> We're in a sports drought at the moment.  MLS, NHL and NBA all recently just finished up for the year.  MLB is in playoffs and will soon be done.  The biggest ones left are NFL and college football.  Maybe some occasional NASCAR or Golf.  I see Fox actually has PBA scheduled.  Tennis anyone?
> 
> I will say the NBA "anti-COVID" WDW bubble was a complete success.  Good PR all-around.  We may see this again.



Do they really consider the NBA season a success? Sure as far as no cases, but weren't ratings dismal?

People want the games at "home".


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here but:
> https://www.ocregister.com/2020/10/...-disney-world-to-inspect-reopening-protocols/As myself and others have been saying, as long as Disney feels like the CA Gov’s eye is on them in Florida, they’re going to play it safe (even if they’re growing frustrated with the state). Wouldn’t be surprised if Chapek’s CNBC answer on capacity was a subtle nod to the CA Gov.


Gee, the random tweet about 25% capacity suddenly makes sense... maybe CA officials got a look at DHS around 11am


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Do they really consider the NBA season a success? Sure as far as no cases, but weren't ratings dismal?
> 
> People want the games at "home".


Ratings weren’t what they normally are yes but most sports are down right now. You also have to realize that these are very different games right now with the current situation and something like the NBA was out of their normal season.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Ratings weren’t what they normally are yes but most sports are down right now. You also have to realize that these are very different games right now with the current situation and something like the NBA was out of their normal season.



I have to say football feels a heck of a lot more normal!


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Do they really consider the NBA season a success? Sure as far as no cases, but weren't ratings dismal?
> 
> People want the games at "home".



MLB games were at home, just no one in the stands.  Same with a lot of NFL games at the moment.  NBA games at home with no one in the stands would have been better?

I know what you are saying, people want to be able to go to games.  Just imagine how many folks would have been outside around the home stadiums for the finals.   That's not really advisable at the moment.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> MLB games were at home, just no one in the stands.  Same with a lot of NFL games at the moment.  NBA games at home with no one in the stands would have been better?
> 
> I know what you are saying, people want to be able to go to games.  Just imagine how many folks would have been outside around the home stadiums for the finals.   That's not really advisable at the moment.



Obviously I know its not advisable in the moment.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> MLB games were at home, just no one in the stands.  Same with a lot of NFL games at the moment.  NBA games at home with no one in the stands would have been better?
> 
> I know what you are saying, people want to be able to go to games.  Just imagine how many folks would have been outside around the home stadiums for the finals.   That's not really advisable at the moment.


People were outside the Staples Center last night even without anything going on there.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> People were outside the Staples Center last night even without anything going on there.



Wish I was there too.  RIP Kobe.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rpb718 said:


> We're in a sports drought at the moment.  MLS, NHL and NBA all recently just finished up for the year.  MLB is in playoffs and will soon be done.  The biggest ones left are NFL and college football.



This made me LOL a little - you must not be in the south!  College football IS “sports” down here and we’re just getting started!  Go Dawgs!  We could care less about NBA, MLS, and NFL.  I really missed going to Braves games this year and you have to be a student or millionaire (aka season ticket holder donor) to get into the college stadium. 

Side note: AK was nice today!  Not too crowded with reasonable waits.


----------



## yulilin3

Opening officially changed


----------



## SaintsManiac

CSR opening 10/16 now. Just saw on Instagram.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> People were outside the Staples Center last night even without anything going on there.


LOL the Mayor of LA tweeted this... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315479036504625153Then this article came out....
https://sports.yahoo.com/los-angele...irus-covid19-pandemic-downtown-035820393.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Which they haven't done a lot of. I am not by any means thinking the parks are at 100% capacity but I think we are over 25%. We also have to look at 25% of what? Max capacity or average capacity. With this I would assume its max capacity.



Yeah,25% of max capacity with only 50% of attraction capacity (b/w social distancing and shows not open) will feel pretty crowded


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah,25% of max capacity with only 50% of attraction capacity (b/w social distancing and shows not open) will feel pretty crowded


This is especially true at DHS.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315800983608459266


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eeyore daily said:


> I don't understand why the mask requirement is *still* being argued about at this point.  It's been that way since July and will be that way for the foreseeable future.


Who is arguing the mask requirement? People are arguing their right to speak to disagree with it. All voices need to be heard, as long as they obey the rules when they go.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Tigger's ally said:


> Who is arguing the mask requirement? People are arguing their right to speak to disagree with it. All voices need to be heard, as long as they obey the rules when they go.


It just feels like a moot point at this stage. I can understand arguing about having 2 year olds wear one but for grown adults the rules are to wear them. Nothing is going to change that.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Eeyore daily said:


> It just feels like a moot point at this stage. I can understand arguing about having 2 year olds wear one but for grown adults the rules are to wear them. Nothing is going to change that.



Yeah we cancelled early summer because I didn't think my DS2 had enough time with a mask on to be able to follow it without turning it into a tantrum. 

Now, he gets excited to put it on when he sees all of us wearing one and I could see maybe getting him in the parks for a few hours at a time.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eeyore daily said:


> It just feels like a moot point at this stage. I can understand arguing about having 2 year olds wear one but for grown adults the rules are to wear them. Nothing is going to change that.


Once again, nobody here is arguing. Don't know why you keep using that word. How about using the word discussing?


----------



## LSUmiss

Eeyore daily said:


> It just feels like a moot point at this stage. I can understand arguing about having 2 year olds wear one but for grown adults the rules are to wear them. Nothing is going to change that.


But when Disney sends out surveys specifically asking about them, it seems it’s not as moot as some might think. 

Btw, I’m here now & I didn’t see any stricter enforcement than I saw in July. Most ppl wore masks properly & a few times I saw a CM politely ask someone to put their on properly. The person complied & that was it.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I have to say football feels a heck of a lot more normal!



The NFL is a rating beast.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315759011019534338


----------



## hereforthechurros

Parks, hotels, shops, airports all felt back to somewhat normal this time around. Not overly packed but certainly far from slow... just like an average day. I had issue getting ADRs and we skipped all rides at Epcot because of wait times. The queue to get into Mexico (pyramid) was over an hour. They stopped letting people queue eventually. We had an ADR at San Angel otherwise we wouldn’t have made it in. 

There are signs everywhere now saying you will be asked to leave if not wearing a mask. Even at DS. Also there are now signs saying you may not remove your mask for pictures so if there were any lingering questions about that, there isn’t anymore. Also, at Epcot I spotted no less than six fully armed sheriff deputies in the WS. Is that normal? I don’t ever remember seeing armed security in plain sight like that at a Disney park, let alone 1/2 dozen of them. Not very magical.

As demand and capacity increase they know distancing won’t be easy hence the mask crackdown.

Really rethinking our Christmas trip. My husband is all for it but to me it just feels like too many corners are being cut. What was all for safety at first now just feels cheap/lazy, and as a consumer it starts to leave a bad taste in your mouth - especially when tickets are still full price. So many details that wdw is famous for just aren’t there right now. That and waiting an hour in a stuffy queue for every ride just isn’t okay for us. I’d rather have my 3 FPs then leave if needed vs. not riding anything because wait times are 95 minutes for something we’ve never had to wait more than 15-20 minutes for. So, we’ll see.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> But when Disney sends out surveys specifically asking about them, it seems it’s not as moot as some might think.
> 
> Btw, I’m here now & I didn’t see any stricter enforcement than I saw in July. Most ppl wore masks properly & a few times I saw a CM politely ask someone to put their on properly. The person complied & that was it.


Just got back today and I think mask awareness is heightened for sure. I saw a few CMs straight up snap at people and was sorta glad to see it. It’s their safety on the line most of all if people don’t comply so they have every right to be firm.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> I would say it depends on the results they get overtime. Otherwise what’s the point of asking the question?



Collecting data. Disney wants to know how masks are impacting the guest experience even if they have zero plans to change it. It helps them drive their marketing and messaging. Helps them pinpoint targeted messages to different groups. They always ask questions in surveys about things they have no plans to change. It helps them develop their consumer profiles.

I don’t think the data has anything to do with them considering easing restrictions. Masks are here for the foreseeable future. The virus situation in the US does not warrant any easing of mask restrictions. Things are going great for Disney with masks and distancing with no traceable outbreaks. Chapek today said the parks are still at 25% capacity. I think they will increase capacity before they change anything related to masks. Increased capacity means less opportunity for distancing, so if they do that, masks will be even more necessary.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I have to say football feels a heck of a lot more normal!


NFL ratings are down too.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Eric Smith said:


> NFL ratings are down too.



Yeah, everything on TV is down, but the NFL is still the top viewed content. 

This is all part of why Disney wants to increase their direct to consumer markets as their media entities are their largest income generators especially with people cord cutting, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> But when Disney sends out surveys specifically asking about them, it seems it’s not as moot as some might think.
> 
> Btw, I’m here now & I didn’t see any stricter enforcement than I saw in July. Most ppl wore masks properly & a few times I saw a CM politely ask someone to put their on properly. The person complied & that was it.


They've done this survey since June with that same question,  i think they are just collecting data for and against,  with very little consequence in the final decision
Once we get word from the union that they are back in talks about safety is when we can expect a change


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> They've done this survey since June with that same question,  i think they are just collecting data for and against,  with very little consequence in the final decision
> Once we get word from the union that they are back in talks about safety is when we can expect a change



Plus just gives them more info on how people are feeling about it when they return home and talk to friends.

Is the messaging "that was horrible, don't go as long as masks are required" or is it more "you know, it really wasn't *that* bad"


I am sure very few people *want* to ear the masks and I am sure Disney won't change their policies based on response, but it gives some insights on how big of a role it played in impacting the trip


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Plus just gives them more info on how people are feeling about it when they return home and talk to friends.
> 
> Is the messaging "that was horrible, don't go as long as masks are required" or is it more "you know, it really wasn't *that* bad"
> 
> 
> I am sure very few people *want* to ear the masks and I am sure Disney won't change their policies based on response, but it gives some insights on how big of a role it played in impacting the trip


And im assuming the numbers will be used once talks with the unions come back up. 
Again just by the small DIS. sample i think most people are saying "it wasn't that bad" as opposed to pre opening we were all thinking "it's going to be really hard"


----------



## Pyotr

yulilin3 said:


> And im assuming the numbers will be used once talks with the unions come back up.
> Again just by the small DIS. sample i think most people are saying "it wasn't that bad" as opposed to pre opening we were all thinking "it's going to be really hard"



The DIS is not a good representation of the general public. This board is filled with the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans.


----------



## Princess Merida

hereforthechurros said:


> Parks, hotels, shops, airports all felt back to somewhat normal this time around. Not overly packed but certainly far from slow... just like an average day. I had issue getting ADRs and we skipped all rides at Epcot because of wait times. The queue to get into Mexico (pyramid) was over an hour. They stopped letting people queue eventually. We had an ADR at San Angel otherwise we wouldn’t have made it in.
> 
> There are signs everywhere now saying you will be asked to leave if not wearing a mask. Even at DS. Also there are now signs saying you may not remove your mask for pictures so if there were any lingering questions about that, there isn’t anymore. Also, at Epcot I spotted no less than six fully armed sheriff deputies in the WS. Is that normal? I don’t ever remember seeing armed security in plain sight like that at a Disney park, let alone 1/2 dozen of them. Not very magical.
> 
> As demand and capacity increase they know distancing won’t be easy hence the mask crackdown.
> 
> Really rethinking our Christmas trip. My husband is all for it but to me it just feels like too many corners are being cut. What was all for safety at first now just feels cheap/lazy, and as a consumer it starts to leave a bad taste in your mouth - especially when tickets are still full price. So many details that wdw is famous for just aren’t there right now. That and waiting an hour in a stuffy queue for every ride just isn’t okay for us. I’d rather have my 3 FPs then leave if needed vs. not riding anything because wait times are 95 minutes for something we’ve never had to wait more than 15-20 minutes for. So, we’ll see.


Question about the Mexico pyramid.  So is there a queue line outside to get in and then when you get inside you’re free to get in any line? Say I wanted to do the boat ride and go to La Cava, am I better off making a San Angel reservation and then once I’m in and done eating I can enjoy the ride and line up for La Cava? We originally were doing MK and HWS but I’m late buying tickets so we may do Epcot instead and the pyramid is my favorite part of Epcot.  I definitely don’t want to be in line for an hour to get in.  I will if I have to for La Cava though! Thanks for your review of your experience at Epcot.


----------



## yulilin3

Pyotr said:


> The DIS is not a good representation of the general public. This board is filled with the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans.


never said it was a good representation, just said taking the DIS as a small sample. My sister is against masks and is a local ap, she's waiting for Disney to drop the mandate to return, I know there are a lot of people out there. But from the DIS posters, which can vary from hard core to casual fans I have seen and read a real turn around on the mask issue


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> The DIS is not a good representation of the general public. This board is filled with the hardest of the hardcore Disney fans.



On a similar note, complaints online are not a good representation of the general population, most people have adapted to and accepted masks despite the loudest people screaming otherwise.

They are a tool to allow a much greater return to normal than would otherwise be possible. Most people do want that.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> On a similar note, complaints online are not a good representation of the general population, most people have adapted to and accepted masks despite the loudest people screaming otherwise.
> 
> They are a tool to allow a much greater return to normal than would otherwise be possible. Most people do want that.



Yep.


----------



## Farro

Just read there is work being done on people mover! I saw pictures - granted it's for the supports for the track, not the track itself, but still....


----------



## Farro

Also reading about a *new offer for UK guests for 2021*? Anyone with info?

I'll take any news about anything besides Covid, masks, restrictions, please...


----------



## Pyotr

yulilin3 said:


> never said it was a good representation, just said taking the DIS as a small sample. My sister is against masks and is a local ap, she's waiting for Disney to drop the mandate to return, I know there are a lot of people out there. But from the DIS posters, which can vary from hard core to casual fans I have seen and read a real turn around on the mask issue


Public opinion has defidently shifted on the issue. People want to feel like they have some kind of control of the pandemic. I will likely return next summer whether they are required or not. Right now I don't feel that it is a safe place to be for my family.


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> On a similar note, complaints online are not a good representation of the general population, most people have adapted to and accepted masks despite the loudest people screaming otherwise.
> 
> They are a tool to allow a much greater return to normal than would otherwise be possible. Most people do want that.



I complain all the time of how much I hate the Sci-Fi Diner, but yet it is always packed.


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> Also reading about a *new offer for UK guests for 2021*? Anyone with info?
> 
> I'll take any news about anything besides Covid, masks, restrictions, please...



Did some digging - are these new? (UK ONLY) I think called "wish you were here" packages! I know it's not for the US, but I think it points to us getting some decent hotel discounts coming for spring 2021...

*Book Now to Enjoy Disney’s 14-Day Ultimate Ticket at a 7-Day Price!*
The magic is still as powerful as ever at Walt Disney World. From thrilling attractions to award-winning restaurants, your Disney holiday will be packed with enchanted memories from the instant you arrive. Why not make the most of your time in the magic? Book now to benefit from *Disney’s 14-Day Ticket for the price of a 7-Day Ticket* offer, available for selected *arrivals in 2021!*


and

*Up to 4 Nights FREE in a Disney Hotel*
Stay in a Disney hotel on selected dates in 2021 and enjoy *up to 4 nights FREE worth £872* on your two-week holiday!


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Did some digging - are these new? (UK ONLY) I think called "wish you were here" packages! I know it's not for the US, but I think it points to us getting some decent hotel discounts coming for spring 2021...
> 
> *Book Now to Enjoy Disney’s 14-Day Ultimate Ticket at a 7-Day Price!*
> The magic is still as powerful as ever at Walt Disney World. From thrilling attractions to award-winning restaurants, your Disney holiday will be packed with enchanted memories from the instant you arrive. Why not make the most of your time in the magic? Book now to benefit from *Disney’s 14-Day Ticket for the price of a 7-Day Ticket* offer, available for selected *arrivals in 2021!*
> 
> 
> and
> 
> *Up to 4 Nights FREE in a Disney Hotel*
> Stay in a Disney hotel on selected dates in 2021 and enjoy *up to 4 nights FREE worth £872* on your two-week holiday!


They do a lot of these types of deals for UK guests, especially the ticket deal, several of my friends said they weren't coming over unless they could get the 14 day ticket for the price of 7 they normall get.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> They do a lot of these types of deals for UK guests, especially the ticket deal, several of my friends said they weren't coming over unless they could get the 14 day ticket for the price of 7 they normall get.



Still nice to see they are now encouraging guests to book and come visit.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> On a similar note, complaints online are not a good representation of the general population, most people have adapted to and accepted masks despite the loudest people screaming otherwise.
> 
> They are a tool to allow a much greater return to normal than would otherwise be possible. Most people do want that.



Definitely not across the board. Perhaps "most" in your area/region and obviously the case at Disney but do you realize there are many areas hardly anyone wears masks outside the national corporate stores that still mandate them. Been in many resturaunts where there were no mask even on the staff. There are schools systems that have been open for months without students wearing masks etc. Disney is probably the one place I have seen them utilized the most, which makes sense.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316007986796679169


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Still nice to see they are now encouraging guests to book and come visit.


Oh, definintely good to see something, I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316007986796679169



Guess it’s not much of a secret then.

That’s good though. That’s really the best way to see how things are operating safety wise


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316007986796679169



Hmmm. I wonder if this will be a  "see, here's a picture of crowding and non-masking wearing! Disneyland is staying closed!" type situation- like when we see one picture with some possible crowding, everyone freaks out, and it turns out it was just one moment that cleared up quickly. 

Also read that the audio at parks has also been updated to say (paraphrasing) guests will be asked to leave if not wearing masks.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316007986796679169


and I'm guessing that much like what I read online from folks they probably didn't like what they saw. I have no doubt in my mind that D'Amaro visiting last week and the new masks signs are directly related, and because of that the "secret shoppers" probably saw exactly what he did. I don't think Newsome will be happy enough with what is reported back to him, I think Disney is about to have a tough fight with him about it and maybe some changes if what I was hearing from friends the last two weeks is true in the parks.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> and I'm guessing that much like what I read online from folks they probably didn't like what they saw. I have no doubt in my mind that D'Amaro visiting last week and the new masks signs are directly related, and because of that the "secret shoppers" probably saw exactly what he did. I don't think Newsome will be happy enough with what is reported back to him, I think Disney is about to have a tough fight with him about it and maybe some changes if what I was hearing from friends the last two weeks is true in the parks.



The biggest complaint I was reading about was long lines and ME issues. Sure a mask off here or there, but most were reporting good compliance.

Regardless, I think Newsom has his mind made up and whatever they saw or didn't see isn't going to change it.

Or being who I am, we can stay positive and maybe he is feeling more pressure to open and will use this visit as an excuse to reverse course a little and open with less restrictions than he previously stated.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> and I'm guessing that much like what I read online from folks they probably didn't like what they saw. I have no doubt in my mind that D'Amaro visiting last week and the new masks signs are directly related, and because of that the "secret shoppers" probably saw exactly what he did. I don't think Newsome will be happy enough with what is reported back to him, I think Disney is about to have a tough fight with him about it and maybe some changes if what I was hearing from friends the last two weeks is true in the parks.



The Lakers celebration in his state of CA probably had less mask/distancing compliance than the entirety of non compliance combined at WDW since the reopening.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Did some digging - are these new? (UK ONLY) I think called "wish you were here" packages! I know it's not for the US, but I think it points to us getting some decent hotel discounts coming for spring 2021...
> 
> *Book Now to Enjoy Disney’s 14-Day Ultimate Ticket at a 7-Day Price!*
> The magic is still as powerful as ever at Walt Disney World. From thrilling attractions to award-winning restaurants, your Disney holiday will be packed with enchanted memories from the instant you arrive. Why not make the most of your time in the magic? Book now to benefit from *Disney’s 14-Day Ticket for the price of a 7-Day Ticket* offer, available for selected *arrivals in 2021!*
> 
> 
> and
> 
> *Up to 4 Nights FREE in a Disney Hotel*
> Stay in a Disney hotel on selected dates in 2021 and enjoy *up to 4 nights FREE worth £872* on your two-week holiday!


Pretty good overall deal with the tickets and around a 30% discount on rooms.


----------



## KBoopaloo

xuxa777 said:


> Definitely not across the board. Perhaps "most" in your area/region and obviously the case at Disney but do you realize there are many areas hardly anyone wears masks outside the national corporate stores that still mandate them. Been in many resturaunts where there were no mask even on the staff. There are schools systems that have been open for months without students wearing masks etc. Disney is probably the one place I have seen them utilized the most, which makes sense.


----------



## yulilin3

Just arrived at epcot,  Wording about wearing your mask or you'll be asked to leave has been added to the audio spiel


----------



## PrincessV

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah,25% of max capacity with only 50% of attraction capacity (b/w social distancing and shows not open) will feel pretty crowded


This. 6' of distance between parties means longer lines, but not necessarily longer time waiting: those are two distinctly different things, but a lot of folks don't seem to be separating them. I've heard so many friends talk about how "crowded" the parks are because they saw a line stretching far longer than usual - but they totally missed the fact that it was continually moving and was all of a 15-minute wait. And there's also the fact that on continuous loaders, like HM for example, 6' between parties means not being able to efficiently load every ride vehicle - that means rides operating at reduced capacity, which further extends lines _and _ may increase wait times. And then you also have attractions not operating at peak efficiency because that requires more labor, which WDW is trying to reduce to save on costs: if only one side of Space is running, that reduces the number of Guests who can ride per hour.

I've been visiting the WDW parks since the late 70s and regularly for 3 decades now, so I've pretty much seen it all: from the emptiest of empty days, to the most crowded of holidays, from ride tickets to all-day passes and no FP, to OG FP to FP+, and everything in between. The group psychology of theme park visitors is endlessly fascinating! In the days before FP, hour-long waits for rides was common - that was why FP was met with such enthusiasm! On a very slow day in the Olden Days, I'd ride every ride with no real wait and backtrack to do some rides multiple times, but on busy days, I might only experience half the attractions. My first times riding Space and Splash involved 3-hour waits in line. That's just the way it was and if we wanted to ride something, we dealt with the wait. FP reduced wait times, making it easier to do more in less time. FP+ continued that trend. It seems to me we now have a big group of WDW visitors who have never known life before FP and their expectations (created by Disney, to be clear) are entirely at odds with how a park works without FP. I completely understand why to many of them, the current situation feels too busy, too crowded, too little value for the output of time and money. For me, it's full circle: it's 1995 again and if I want to visit on a busier day, I know I'll have to choose between waiting a while or skipping some rides, or I can opt for a slower day and wait less, do more.


----------



## Pyotr

KBoopaloo said:


>



You can make a survey say whatever you want depending on who you sample.

For example, if you survey people who love staring at the back of their families heads while they eat, I’m sure Sci-Fi Diner would receive high marks.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316007986796679169


Ruh roh.


----------



## rteetz

This endless mask debate and arguing about arguing in regards to masks is extremely tiring and we really just need to move on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If Genie showed up right now and asked me for my first wish it would be to end the mask debate.


----------



## tink2424

PrincessV said:


> This. 6' of distance between parties means longer lines, but not necessarily longer time waiting: those are two distinctly different things, but a lot of folks don't seem to be separating them. I've heard so many friends talk about how "crowded" the parks are because they saw a line stretching far longer than usual - but they totally missed the fact that it was continually moving and was all of a 15-minute wait. And there's also the fact that on continuous loaders, like HM for example, 6' between parties means not being able to efficiently load every ride vehicle - that means rides operating at reduced capacity, which further extends lines _and _ may increase wait times. And then you also have attractions not operating at peak efficiency because that requires more labor, which WDW is trying to reduce to save on costs: if only one side of Space is running, that reduces the number of Guests who can ride per hour.
> 
> I've been visiting the WDW parks since the late 70s and regularly for 3 decades now, so I've pretty much seen it all: from the emptiest of empty days, to the most crowded of holidays, from ride tickets to all-day passes and no FP, to OG FP to FP+, and everything in between. The group psychology of theme park visitors is endlessly fascinating! In the days before FP, hour-long waits for rides was common - that was why FP was met with such enthusiasm! On a very slow day in the Olden Days, I'd ride every ride with no real wait and backtrack to do some rides multiple times, but on busy days, I might only experience half the attractions. My first times riding Space and Splash involved 3-hour waits in line. That's just the way it was and if we wanted to ride something, we dealt with the wait. FP reduced wait times, making it easier to do more in less time. FP+ continued that trend. It seems to me we now have a big group of WDW visitors who have never known life before FP and their expectations (created by Disney, to be clear) are entirely at odds with how a park works without FP. I completely understand why to many of them, the current situation feels too busy, too crowded, too little value for the output of time and money. For me, it's full circle: it's 1995 again and if I want to visit on a busier day, I know I'll have to choose between waiting a while or skipping some rides, or I can opt for a slower day and wait less, do more.


I mostly agree with you but I was at the parks at the beginning of October and not all of the lines are super fast moving and some waits are what the wait time says.  I don't think we can just say that ALL the wait times are inflated.  It is likely to be hit or miss.  

Overall I think Disney did a good job.  The worst park was DHS for all the reasons that have already been stated as the lines were consistently 60+ for most of the rides.  The only real thing I think Disney can and should do is to increase the opening hours so that if the lines are longer people can get more done and still be able to stop and eat or to just rest.  We had an extra hour on our MK day and it made a big difference in being able to get everything done and we had arrived an hour before scheduled opening.


----------



## SarahC97

tink2424 said:


> I mostly agree with you but I was at the parks at the beginning of October and not all of the lines are super fast moving and some waits are what the wait time says.  I don't think we can just say that ALL the wait times are inflated.  It is likely to be hit or miss.
> 
> Overall I think Disney did a good job.  The worst park was DHS for all the reasons that have already been stated as the lines were consistently 60+ for most of the rides.  The only real thing I think Disney can and should do is to increase the opening hours so that if the lines are longer people can get more done and still be able to stop and eat or to just rest.  We had an extra hour on our MK day and it made a big difference in being able to get everything done and we had arrived an hour before scheduled opening.


I really don't understand why they're extending park hours for other parks on the weekends but not DHS.


----------



## Farro

SarahC97 said:


> I really don't understand why they're extending park hours for other parks on the weekends but not DHS.



Perhaps to discourage more people from coming to the park on a day without extended hrs and encourage people to go to the other parks with extended hrs.


----------



## SarahC97

Farro said:


> Perhaps to discourage more people from coming to the park on a day without extended hrs and encourage people to go to the other parks with extended hrs.


I thought that too, but it's still the most crowded park. I don't see how the hours really discouraging people when they don't seem to be extending them at all there, even over this weekend when it was holiday crowds. Would be nice if it was open as long as some of the others.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SarahC97 said:


> I thought that too, but it's still the most crowded park. I don't see how the hours really discouraging people when they don't seem to be extending them at all there, even over this weekend when it was holiday crowds. Would be nice if it was open as long as some of the others.




My theory is because of the ongoing issues with Rise BGs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> My theory is because of the ongoing issues with Rise BGs.



I think it is Rise related ... I also understand that ride takes a lot of prep time to get it up and running, so already more CM hours are needed for it to operate with the shortened hours (obviously just speculation though)


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> The biggest complaint I was reading about was long lines and ME issues. Sure a mask off here or there, but most were reporting good compliance.
> 
> Regardless, I think Newsom has his mind made up and whatever they saw or didn't see isn't going to change it.
> 
> Or being who I am, we can stay positive and maybe he is feeling more pressure to open and will use this visit as an excuse to reverse course a little and open with less restrictions than he previously stated.


My friends said the same thing, but one has gone multiple times since opening and he said this was the first time he felt uncomfortable with crowds. I already have my expectations set for our thanksgiving trip, I know the crowds will be up, but if you’ve been hearing about low crowds and that’s not what you experience it can be off putting for sure.


----------



## PrincessV

tink2424 said:


> I mostly agree with you but I was at the parks at the beginning of October and not all of the lines are super fast moving and some waits are what the wait time says.  I don't think we can just say that ALL the wait times are inflated.


Absolutely, and I specifically did _not_ say that "all wait times are inflated." I never mentioned actual wait times vs. posted wait times, actually. I'm saying that just because a line looks "long," that doesn't necessarily mean it will also take a long time to wait in it: those are two different things. Sometimes a line looks long _and _takes a long time to wait in, but there are also times when a line looks like it could take hours to get through, but only takes 20 minutes.


----------



## Mit88

I’m just glad I was able to get this shot before the crowds came back. Idk if the parks will ever be that empty again


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> If Genie showed up right now and asked me for my first wish it would be to end the mask debate.


*
Wish for COVID to go away - two birds, one wish! *


----------



## rteetz




----------



## SaintsManiac

Listening to WDW Prep Patron podcast and they said the lines at the MK yesterday were insane. Obviously social distancing plays a part in that, but I am trying to imagine HM being almost to Country Bears. It's wild to visualize that!


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Perhaps to discourage more people from coming to the park on a day without extended hrs and encourage people to go to the other parks with extended hrs.


 But wouldn't that be easily controlled with the park reservations.


----------



## focusondisney

Farro said:


> Perhaps to discourage more people from coming to the park on a day without extended hrs and encourage people to go to the other parks with extended hrs.



Except they have capacity limits on admission.  From what I see, DHS seems to be at capacity every day anyway. They could extend hours without increasing capacity. So that guests can experience the attractions in that park over a longer period of time and have more reasonable wait times.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I just want to ride SDD  when it's dark to enjoy all the lights when I go at the end of the month..


----------



## SarahC97

focusondisney said:


> Except they have capacity limits on admission.  From what I see, DHS seems to be at capacity every day anyway. They could extend hours without increasing capacity. So that guests can experience the attractions in that park over a longer period of time and have more reasonable wait times.


Exactly! But I do think others made good points that maybe the amount of time and manpower it takes to set up and run ROTR is what is impacting park hours there. Otherwise, it just doesn't make sense that they're extending park hours everywhere else but not in their busiest park!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316057998788354049


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316057998788354049




Well I hope nobody ever says they aren’t treating APs right again!


----------



## rpb718

PrincessV said:


> This. 6' of distance between parties means longer lines, but not necessarily longer time waiting: those are two distinctly different things, but a lot of folks don't seem to be separating them. I've heard so many friends talk about how "crowded" the parks are because they saw a line stretching far longer than usual - but they totally missed the fact that it was continually moving and was all of a 15-minute wait. And there's also the fact that on continuous loaders, like HM for example, 6' between parties means not being able to efficiently load every ride vehicle - that means rides operating at reduced capacity, which further extends lines _and _ may increase wait times. And then you also have attractions not operating at peak efficiency because that requires more labor, which WDW is trying to reduce to save on costs: if only one side of Space is running, that reduces the number of Guests who can ride per hour.
> 
> I've been visiting the WDW parks since the late 70s and regularly for 3 decades now, so I've pretty much seen it all: from the emptiest of empty days, to the most crowded of holidays, from ride tickets to all-day passes and no FP, to OG FP to FP+, and everything in between. The group psychology of theme park visitors is endlessly fascinating! In the days before FP, hour-long waits for rides was common - that was why FP was met with such enthusiasm! On a very slow day in the Olden Days, I'd ride every ride with no real wait and backtrack to do some rides multiple times, but on busy days, I might only experience half the attractions. My first times riding Space and Splash involved 3-hour waits in line. That's just the way it was and if we wanted to ride something, we dealt with the wait. FP reduced wait times, making it easier to do more in less time. FP+ continued that trend. It seems to me we now have a big group of WDW visitors who have never known life before FP and their expectations (created by Disney, to be clear) are entirely at odds with how a park works without FP. I completely understand why to many of them, the current situation feels too busy, too crowded, too little value for the output of time and money. For me, it's full circle: it's 1995 again and if I want to visit on a busier day, I know I'll have to choose between waiting a while or skipping some rides, or I can opt for a slower day and wait less, do more.



I'm sure WDW has been aware for a while of issues surrounding FP+, or in some cases some communication failures regarding FP+.  We've all heard anecdotally of folks who don't go often thinking that you needed to pay extra for FP+ or that you didn't need to select them ahead of time for any ride, etc.  I'm sure most visitors that used FP+ as intended thought they could only ever get 3 FP+ and never even thought they could get more.  Heck you had folks that only used there iphones in the parks to take pictures, and there were still folks that didn't have or use iphones at all.

Then you had the hard-core folks that were gaming the system in various ways over the years (let's just say that  the "refresh" method was the last one left as others eventually ended up circumventing WDW "rules" when those loopholes were disavowed).  WDW was very aware of this, with folks boasting they were able to get double-digit number of FP+ while average stand-by wait times at the parks creeped ever higher and affected many.  I'm sure there were plenty of survey responses returned complaining of wait times and/or not being able to FP+ certain rides or do many rides.  What possibly ended up happening are that the folks that WDW would rather have spending money in the parks were instead spending way too much time in lines, while the FP+ savvy folks that may not be the biggest spenders were doing all the rides but also spending a lot of time "refreshing" to get the next FP+ and hence not spending as much at the parks.  They somehow created a no-win situation for themselves.

For lack of a better term, it seems we've created a generation of wait time or FP+ "snobs".  In pre-COVID times - if they don't have a FP+, they aren't going to wait to get on a ride and just won't do it at all.  That's fine for folks that live close by and/or visit often, but problematic for folks that don't.  When the parks opened July in our COVID times, the lack of FP+ wasn't necessarily a problem due to attendance being at an all-time low.  However as attendance has increased over time the fact that everyone is in the same boat with regards to wait times is starting to interfere with the "snobs" who are now questioning their future visits.

With the initial removal of FP+, I think for the moment WDW is "leveling the playing field" with regard to wait times.  This is in prep for whatever future plans regarding FP+ or whatever replaces FP+ in the future.  I'm of the belief that the future will bring something that is fairer to everyone across the board, but I really think they need to work on methods of line management (such as virtual queues) that free the guest from lines.  And whatever they do, they may still have to somehow account for folks that still don't use iphones.  It's a difficult task.

ETA: I had mistakenly typed "leveling the *paying *field" above instead of "leveling the *playing *field".  In the end it might end up with both being correct.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Definitely not across the board. Perhaps "most" in your area/region and obviously the case at Disney but do you realize there are many areas hardly anyone wears masks outside the national corporate stores that still mandate them. Been in many resturaunts where there were no mask even on the staff. There are schools systems that have been open for months without students wearing masks etc. Disney is probably the one place I have seen them utilized the most, which makes sense.



This is my area! Our walmart dropped the mask requirement and as each week goes by more and more aren't wearing them in their. Pretty much everything we do doesn't require them and then very few choose to wear them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> I'm sure WDW has been aware for a while of issues surrounding FP+, or in some cases some communication failures regarding FP+.  We've all heard anecdotally of folks who don't go often thinking that you needed to pay extra for FP+ or that you didn't need to select them ahead of time for any ride, etc.  I'm sure most visitors that used FP+ as intended thought they could only ever get 3 FP+ and never even thought they could get more.  Heck you had folks that only used there iphones in the parks to take pictures, and there were still folks that didn't have or use iphones at all.
> 
> Then you had the hard-core folks that were gaming the system in various ways over the years (let's just say that  the "refresh" method was the last one left as others eventually ended up circumventing WDW "rules" when those loopholes were disavowed).  WDW was very aware of this, with folks boasting they were able to get double-digit number of FP+ while average stand-by wait times at the parks creeped ever higher and affected many.  I'm sure there were plenty of survey responses returned complaining of wait times and/or not being able to FP+ certain rides or do many rides.  What possibly ended up happening are that the folks that WDW would rather have spending money in the parks were instead spending way too much time in lines, while the FP+ savvy folks that may not be the biggest spenders were doing all the rides but also spending a lot of time "refreshing" to get the next FP+ and hence not spending as much at the parks.  They somehow created a no-win situation for themselves.
> 
> For lack of a better term, it seems we've created a generation of wait time or FP+ "snobs".  In pre-COVID times - if they don't have a FP+, they aren't going to wait to get on a ride and just won't do it at all.  That's fine for folks that live close by and/or visit often, but problematic for folks that don't.  When the parks opened July in our COVID times, the lack of FP+ wasn't necessarily a problem due to attendance being at an all-time low.  However as attendance has increased over time the fact that everyone is in the same boat with regards to wait times is starting to interfere with the "snobs" who are now questioning their future visits.
> 
> With the initial removal of FP+, I think for the moment WDW is "leveling the playing field" with regard to wait times.  This is in prep for whatever future plans regarding FP+ or whatever replaces FP+ in the future.  I'm of the belief that the future will bring something that is fairer to everyone across the board, but I really think they need to work on methods of line management (such as virtual queues) that free the guest from lines.  And whatever they do, they may still have to somehow account for folks that still don't use iphones.  It's a difficult task.
> 
> ETA: I had mistakenly typed "leveling the *paying *field" above instead of "leveling the *playing *field".  In the end it might end up with both being correct.



This reminds me arguments of the move to FP+ from -. Lots of claims FP+ itself was a level playing field, and I do believe it mostly was in that anybody could learn to take near full advantage (I say near, because the prebooking was harder for those who were not onsite or had shorter onsite stays). At the end of the day, there is never a level playing field in terms of everyone getting the same or similar experience. Money and/or effort are always going to pay off and alter the experience in some fashion. Money obviously with VIP tours and whatever form of paid line skipping we get. Effort, in that research and planning will almost always be rewarded no matter what system they move to. Even without FP+, knowing the parks and how to efficiently tour, knowing the best times of day to try to accomplish things in a post Covid WDW, is still going to give a leg up on those who won’t research, wake early, etc.

I cannot see a WDW that is anywhere near an even playing (or paying LOL) field where that means that people coming in unprepared and unwilling to pay for the extras see similar success to people coming in planned and ready, or with open wallets.


----------



## mattpeto

With Chapek indicating that capacity will not increase at Disney World and is locked in at 25%, I think it's safe to say that park hopping and all of the likely dependencies (such as the Epcot Monorail Loop, and the Dining Plan) aren't close to being back.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yulilin3 said:


> Just arrived at epcot,  Wording about wearing your mask or you'll be asked to leave has been added to the audio spiel



How are crowds now that the holiday weekend is over?  Any reduction in attendance on a random Tuesday in October?



rpb718 said:


> However as attendance has increased over time the fact that everyone is in the same boat with regards to wait times is starting to interfere with the "snobs" who are now questioning their future visits.



One could almost say (to paraphrase the "other" debate)... if you're not willing to wait in 30-60 minute lines, then don't go!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> With Chapek indicating that capacity will not increase at Disney World and is locked in at 25%, I think it's safe to say that park hopping and all of the likely dependencies (such as the Epcot Monorail Loop, and the Dining Plan) aren't close to being back.



I think theoretically they could have always brought back hopping within the confines of the capacity limits, it just would mean they are willing to deal with guests who pay for it and then cannot hop to the park of their choice due to capacity.

I agree I don’t see it back soon, but I think they could.


----------



## Brianstl

Grumpy by Birth said:


> How are crowds now that the holiday weekend is over?  Any reduction in attendance on a random Tuesday in October?


Is this week fall break from many in the northeast?


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy by Birth said:


> How are crowds now that the holiday weekend is over?  Any reduction in attendance on a random Tuesday in October?
> 
> 
> 
> One could almost say (to paraphrase the "other" debate)... if you're not willing to wait in 30-60 minute lines, then don't go!


I only walked epcot for about am hour from 10 to 11ish, not a lot of people.  At Riviera now,  very low amount of people around


----------



## yulilin3

Also,  not sure if this is new or not,  someone correct me,  the friendship boat dock at epcot has plexiglass in the queue


----------



## skeeter31

I just was checking MDE and noticed The Wave has been added been added to Mobile Order. I’m so excited, I love that restaurant, and we check into BLT tomorrow for a 2 night getaway and now we have that as a dinner option! We were just discussing this week that it would be a good option to add to Mobile Order as it has a giant kitchen, but is never really a full restaurant, so they have the kitchen space to prep to go orders. I could see Olivias and Turf Grill being next as well.


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> Is this week fall break from many in the northeast?


Not really a week off. Schools usually get Monday off for Columbus Day, but not sure if some schools have already eliminated that as a holiday. But I’m sure a lot of parents extend the 3 day weekend.


----------



## mattpeto

One pondering question...

With the long queues that stretch out around the park and not much else to besides the attractions themselves, how could they raise capacity SAFELY anyway?  

Chapek's 25% number might be more of a "Law of Diminishing Returns" then we would think.


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> Is this week fall break from many in the northeast?



My kids have been out of school for years, but in all that time we never had a fall break.  Outside of the holidays we had a February break, and another towards the end of April - but never one in the fall.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316067032031518721


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> One pondering question...
> 
> With the long queues that stretch out around the park and not much else to besides the attractions themselves, how could they raise capacity SAFELY anyway?
> 
> Chapek's 25% number might be more of a "Law of Diminishing Returns" then we would think.



I think that’s a good point. Reservation capacity may very well be at a stand still until they can place people closer together on attractions, in queues, and when dining.


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> But wouldn't that be easily controlled with the park reservations.





focusondisney said:


> Except they have capacity limits on admission.  From what I see, DHS seems to be at capacity every day anyway. They could extend hours without increasing capacity. So that guests can experience the attractions in that park over a longer period of time and have more reasonable wait times.



They still might want to attract people to other parks, spread them out. Thus enticing them with longer hours on the more crowded weekends. 

So if DHS is hitting capacity and AK isn't, perhaps AK with longer hrs will steal people from DHS.

I don't know.


----------



## skeeter31

rpb718 said:


> My kids have been out of school for years, but in all that time we never had a fall break.  Outside of the holidays we had a February break, and another towards the end of April - but never one in the fall.


Fall break is a southern thing, as schools start a month to a month and a half before schools in the north, so they usually get a bit of an extended break in the fall.


----------



## DanSchwartz

I'm all for safety.  But does this really help?


----------



## focusondisney

Farro said:


> They still might want to attract people to other parks, spread them out. Thus enticing them with longer hours on the more crowded weekends.
> 
> So if DHS is hitting capacity and AK isn't, perhaps AK with longer hrs will steal people from DHS.
> 
> I don't know.



If they want less people at DHS, they just need to lower the capacity number. If they want to spread crowds out, they just need to adjust those capacity numbers... increase the numbers at AK, decrease the numbers at DHS.  Or increase the hours at DHS, so maybe the full capacity of guests will pace themselves on arriving & leaving the parks.  I still don’t see how hours at other parks will decrease numbers at DHS.  I do think fixing the issues with ROTR would help. As long as you need to be in the park at a certain time to have any chance of riding, guests will keep packing the park first thing in the morning.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Fall break is a southern thing, as schools start a month to a month and a half before schools in the north, so they usually get a bit of an extended break in the fall.




Yep it's yesterday and today for us. Usually coincides with Columbus Day. Our nine weeks ended last week, so it's a little break before the next term. I'm in Louisiana.


----------



## MrsBooch

Brianstl said:


> Is this week fall break from many in the northeast?



I'm in PA - we don't really have Fall break so much as it's Winter Break and in December.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> So if DHS is hitting capacity and AK isn't, perhaps AK with longer hrs will steal people from DHS.



That's exactly what I was thinking when they posted the extended hours - it's a crowd pull.


----------



## Farro

focusondisney said:


> If they want less people at DHS, they just need to lower the capacity number. If they want to spread crowds out, they just need to adjust those capacity numbers... increase the numbers at AK, decrease the numbers at DHS.  Or increase the hours at DHS, so maybe the full capacity of guests will pace themselves on arriving & leaving the parks.  I still don’t see how hours at other parks will decrease numbers at DHS.  I do think fixing the issues with ROTR would help. As long as you need to be in the park at a certain time to have any chance of riding, guests will keep packing the park first thing in the morning.



I don't know! I'm just guessing.


----------



## osufeth24

Has anyone who's been to the parks in the last few days seen any other new masks that are of the new material (interested in the new marvel and star wars ones)  Would rather not buy online if I could get any from parks or DS


----------



## Jrb1979

As far as drawing crowds away from DHS, it won't be from Remy. According to Martin at WDWmagic, there is no plan to open it this year. IMO it makes sense as it the same with most parks across the US in opening new attractions. Most have pushed them til next year in hopes things will be better and they can use them to draw people back to the parks.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> As far as drawing crowds away from DHS, it won't be from Remy. According to Martin at WDWmagic, there is no plan to open it this year. IMO it makes sense as it the same with most parks across the US in opening new attractions. Most have pushed them til next year in hopes things will be better and they can use them to draw people back to the parks.



Or it’s because internal work on the ride hasn’t restarted since the reopening of the parks. All the work on the ride and expansion area has been outdoors, everything inside the attraction has been untouched since March. Has nothing to do with opening the ride to draw people back


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Listening to WDW Prep Patron podcast and they said the lines at the MK yesterday were insane. Obviously social distancing plays a part in that, but I am trying to imagine HM being almost to Country Bears. It's wild to visualize that!



I saw someone post on Facebook today the line for HM (the post was from today but perhaps the picture was taken yesterday) and it looked like they were standing pretty close to wear Country Bears are - or at least Diamond Horseshoe or Shootin Arcade (they didn't show that view)

BUT they also said that the wait time was posted at 50 minutes but only took 35 minutes - so even thought it was crazy, crazy long, "size wise" it wasn't crazy long "time wise"


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> As far as drawing crowds away from DHS, it won't be from Remy. According to Martin at WDWmagic, there is no plan to open it this year. IMO it makes sense as it the same with most parks across the US in opening new attractions. Most have pushed them til next year in hopes things will be better and they can use them to draw people back to the parks.



I saw that from they who must not be named too, but admittedly did not click the link so I have no idea if they were just referencing the same source.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> I saw that from they who must not be named too, but admittedly did not click the link so I have no idea if they were just referencing the same source.


Martin is his own source.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Martin is his own source.



Sorry worded that poorly, I meant if they were just referencing WDWmagic in an article or if they had that coming from somewhere else too.


----------



## Farro

With all the talk about lines, crowds, people wanting to avoid people....I honestly think it would be such a money-maker to bring back some after-darks at this point.

There doesn't need to be fireworks or character meets. People will go just to have short lines and feel like it's "empty".
Even more limited people.
No lines.
Easy social distancing.
Masks still required.
Be in parks at night.
Offer some popcorn...

If they offer this in May I will pay for one at each park.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> With all the talk about lines, crowds, people wanting to avoid people....I honestly think it would be such a money-maker to bring back some after-darks at this point.
> 
> There doesn't need to be fireworks or character meets. People will go just to have short lines and feel like it's "empty".
> Even more limited people.
> No lines.
> Easy social distancing.
> Masks still required.
> Be in parks at night.
> Offer some popcorn...
> 
> If they offer this in May I will pay for one at each park.



With all the attention grabbing pictures and complaining online, I really wonder how much of an issue it is for the people who are already going or willing to go (because while not July, a lot of people are still reporting reasonable actual waits) and if it’s enough to make it worthwhile for Disney to staff and take on the increased expenses of something like that.

Cannibalizing ticket sales from day guests with increased staffing costs is how my glass half empty self sees after hours stuff at this point.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> With all the attention grabbing pictures and complaining online, I really wonder how much of an issue it is for the people who are already going or willing to go (because while not July, a lot of people are still reporting reasonable actual waits) and if it’s enough to make it worthwhile for Disney to staff and take on the increased expenses of something like that.
> 
> Cannibalizing ticket sales from day guests with increased staffing costs is how my glass half empty self sees after hours stuff at this point.



If they only do one or two parks a week, I'm sure they can swing the staff. Besides, they will make MONEY on it. 

I believe enough people would buy the tickets. With all the parks still closing by 7 most nights? I think people would jump on a "party" to be in the parks well after dark.


----------



## Justrose

I would totally buy tickets to an after-hours event.


----------



## Farro

Justrose said:


> I would totally buy tickets to an after-hours event.



Alright! Now there's 2 of us!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t think the question is would people go, it’s would enough people go on top of paying to be there on a regular ticket.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think the question is would people go, it’s would enough people go on top of paying to be there on a regular ticket.



Why would it be different than pre-covid? If crowds go up even more, I think it would be their money to lose at that point.

Locals can go if they want for a night out.
I bought hoppers, I'd still pay for an after-dark. Just like I did for the parties. And I know I'm not the only one.
Or people can not use a park ticket for the day and buy after dark instead. I'm sure others would take their place during the day at the parks.

If the crowds go away again, then they wouldn't do it again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Why would it be different than pre-covid? If crowds go up even more, I think it would be their money to lose at that point.
> 
> Locals can go if they want for a night out.
> I bought hoppers, I'd still pay for an after-dark. Just like I did for the parties. And I know I'm not the only one.
> Or people can not use a park ticket for the day and buy after dark instead. I'm sure others would take their place during the day at the parks.
> 
> If the crowds go away again, then they wouldn't do it again.



Different than pre Covid, IMO:
-Already limited capacity in the park on a regular day, I don’t know that the day touring and event touring crowds would feel as different as they did (for the after hours event, not something like MNSSHP)
-Day touring not nearly as intense as it once was, without the need for planning
-Along the same line, actual wait times are not as high as before
-Some of the special draws of after closing events not happening at this point

I think that a lot of reasons for going to those events AND going during the day do not exist right now. I think it would be a lot more of people forgoing day in MK for night, as an example. JMO of course. That’s obviously not to say the idea of night touring alone wouldn’t be enough to move the needle for some, I just think there’s different considerations now especially on Disney’s side when it comes to the overall benefit of doing it. I think that people replacing day with night would be an overall not good thing for them at this point in time.

ETA - so much better than mask talk


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Different than pre Covid, IMO:
> -Already limited capacity in the park on a regular day, I don’t know that the day touring and event touring crowds would feel as different as they did (for the after hours event, not something like MNSSHP)
> -Day touring not nearly as intense as it once was, without the need for planning
> -Along the same line, actual wait times are not as high as before
> -Some of the special draws of after closing events not happening at this point
> 
> I think that a lot of reasons for going to those events AND going during the day do not exist right now. I think it would be a lot more of people forgoing day in MK for night, as an example. JMO of course. That’s obviously not to say the idea of night touring alone wouldn’t be enough to move the needle for some, I just think there’s different considerations now especially on Disney’s side when it comes to the overall benefit of doing it. I think that people replacing day with night would be an overall not good thing for them at this point in time.
> 
> ETA - so much better than mask talk



Well, I disagree.  Tell people "experience the park with extreme social distancing!"

I'm sure they won't do it because the CDC didn't say they could (kidding, kidding ) - but I do think there would be enough people to pay for it that would make them a profit.

And people could still do it the way we did it pre-covid- go to one park during the day with your regular ticket, then the after-hrs park at night. Besides complaints of long-lines and too many people, I read a lot of people complaining about nothing to do at night...

I mean, they were a success before and there really were no extra draws - just you were in the parks with hardly anyone.
No party, no parade, no night show.

Oh well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> I thought that too, but it's still the most crowded park. I don't see how the hours really discouraging people when they don't seem to be extending them at all there, even over this weekend when it was holiday crowds. Would be nice if it was open as long as some of the others.


But is it crowded during the last hour of operation?


----------



## LSUmiss

PrincessV said:


> This. 6' of distance between parties means longer lines, but not necessarily longer time waiting: those are two distinctly different things, but a lot of folks don't seem to be separating them. I've heard so many friends talk about how "crowded" the parks are because they saw a line stretching far longer than usual - but they totally missed the fact that it was continually moving and was all of a 15-minute wait. And there's also the fact that on continuous loaders, like HM for example, 6' between parties means not being able to efficiently load every ride vehicle - that means rides operating at reduced capacity, which further extends lines _and _ may increase wait times. And then you also have attractions not operating at peak efficiency because that requires more labor, which WDW is trying to reduce to save on costs: if only one side of Space is running, that reduces the number of Guests who can ride per hour.
> 
> I've been visiting the WDW parks since the late 70s and regularly for 3 decades now, so I've pretty much seen it all: from the emptiest of empty days, to the most crowded of holidays, from ride tickets to all-day passes and no FP, to OG FP to FP+, and everything in between. The group psychology of theme park visitors is endlessly fascinating! In the days before FP, hour-long waits for rides was common - that was why FP was met with such enthusiasm! On a very slow day in the Olden Days, I'd ride every ride with no real wait and backtrack to do some rides multiple times, but on busy days, I might only experience half the attractions. My first times riding Space and Splash involved 3-hour waits in line. That's just the way it was and if we wanted to ride something, we dealt with the wait. FP reduced wait times, making it easier to do more in less time. FP+ continued that trend. It seems to me we now have a big group of WDW visitors who have never known life before FP and their expectations (created by Disney, to be clear) are entirely at odds with how a park works without FP. I completely understand why to many of them, the current situation feels too busy, too crowded, too little value for the output of time and money. For me, it's full circle: it's 1995 again and if I want to visit on a busier day, I know I'll have to choose between waiting a while or skipping some rides, or I can opt for a slower day and wait less, do more.


Yes but I went in July when they first reopened & was there this past weekend & it was noticeably substantially more crowded.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> With Chapek indicating that capacity will not increase at Disney World and is locked in at 25%, I think it's safe to say that park hopping and all of the likely dependencies (such as the Epcot Monorail Loop, and the Dining Plan) aren't close to being back.


Then it's really crappy of Disney to keep selling Park Hopper tickets to people booking trips in January. It doesn't take a genius to know COVID numbers will only go up once holidays hit so* if *hopping is linked to the capacity limitation no way in heck will people be hopping on New Years Day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Well, I disagree.  Tell people "experience the park with extreme social distancing!"
> 
> I'm sure they won't do it because the CDC didn't say they could (kidding, kidding ) - but I do think there would be enough people to pay for it that would make them a profit. And people could still do it the way we did it pre-covid- go to one park during the day, then the after-hrs park at night.
> I mean, they were a success before and there really were no extra draws - just you were in the parks with hardly anyone.
> No party, no parade, no night show.



I just think it’s different now. They just laid off a huge amount of people. I don’t think the decision to staff parks for significant additional hours is going to be made as easily as it was before. In my just about as far as insider opinion as you can get, I think it’s more important than pre March 2020 to not shift day tickets and sales to those kinds of events.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 531975
> 
> I’m just glad I was able to get this shot before the crowds came back. Idk if the parks will ever be that empty again


That’s what I told DH that I was so glad we went in July b/c it truly was probably a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Listening to WDW Prep Patron podcast and they said the lines at the MK yesterday were insane. Obviously social distancing plays a part in that, but I am trying to imagine HM being almost to Country Bears. It's wild to visualize that!


Yes I was there & it was. It wasn’t just social distancing. HM & POC were both at about 60 min around 1pm. IASW was at 50 min.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just think it’s different now. They just laid off a huge amount of people. I don’t think the decision to staff parks for significant additional hours is going to be made as easily as it was before. In my just about as far as insider opinion as you can get, I think it’s more important than pre March 2020 to not shift day tickets and sales to those kinds of events.



See, I don't think they'd be shifting sales from day tickets to night events, I think people would pay for both. I think people may that desperate at this point!


----------



## gottalovepluto

DanSchwartz said:


> View attachment 532018View attachment 532017
> 
> 
> I'm all for safety.  But does this really help?




BUT- maybe they're prepping for increasing ride capacity? If that's what makes them go ahead and increase capacity then fine. But LOL.


----------



## rpb718

I can possibly foresee a time when EMH comes back as an onsite perk - but are limited to mornings only.  I can also see a future with more after-hours events added for most parks for the nights.  My assumption here is that they make much much more from after hours events than they would from EMM-like events.


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> I'm sure WDW has been aware for a while of issues surrounding FP+, or in some cases some communication failures regarding FP+.  We've all heard anecdotally of folks who don't go often thinking that you needed to pay extra for FP+ or that you didn't need to select them ahead of time for any ride, etc.  I'm sure most visitors that used FP+ as intended thought they could only ever get 3 FP+ and never even thought they could get more.  Heck you had folks that only used there iphones in the parks to take pictures, and there were still folks that didn't have or use iphones at all.
> 
> Then you had the hard-core folks that were gaming the system in various ways over the years (let's just say that  the "refresh" method was the last one left as others eventually ended up circumventing WDW "rules" when those loopholes were disavowed).  WDW was very aware of this, with folks boasting they were able to get double-digit number of FP+ while average stand-by wait times at the parks creeped ever higher and affected many.  I'm sure there were plenty of survey responses returned complaining of wait times and/or not being able to FP+ certain rides or do many rides.  What possibly ended up happening are that the folks that WDW would rather have spending money in the parks were instead spending way too much time in lines, while the FP+ savvy folks that may not be the biggest spenders were doing all the rides but also spending a lot of time "refreshing" to get the next FP+ and hence not spending as much at the parks.  They somehow created a no-win situation for themselves.
> 
> For lack of a better term, it seems we've created a generation of wait time or FP+ "snobs".  In pre-COVID times - if they don't have a FP+, they aren't going to wait to get on a ride and just won't do it at all.  That's fine for folks that live close by and/or visit often, but problematic for folks that don't.  When the parks opened July in our COVID times, the lack of FP+ wasn't necessarily a problem due to attendance being at an all-time low.  However as attendance has increased over time the fact that everyone is in the same boat with regards to wait times is starting to interfere with the "snobs" who are now questioning their future visits.
> 
> With the initial removal of FP+, I think for the moment WDW is "leveling the playing field" with regard to wait times.  This is in prep for whatever future plans regarding FP+ or whatever replaces FP+ in the future.  I'm of the belief that the future will bring something that is fairer to everyone across the board, but I really think they need to work on methods of line management (such as virtual queues) that free the guest from lines.  And whatever they do, they may still have to somehow account for folks that still don't use iphones.  It's a difficult task.
> 
> ETA: I had mistakenly typed "leveling the *paying *field" above instead of "leveling the *playing *field".  In the end it might end up with both being correct.


Maybe but a lot of FP plus savvy frequent visitors also spend a lot of $$. We go about 4 times a year & stay onsite at villas or deluxe each time. So, they should be careful to think they don’t need their frequent visitors especially in these economic times.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> One pondering question...
> 
> With the long queues that stretch out around the park and not much else to besides the attractions themselves, how could they raise capacity SAFELY anyway?
> 
> Chapek's 25% number might be more of a "Law of Diminishing Returns" then we would think.


Well that’s the irony of it. As I pointed out to DH yesterday, the social distancing lines that extend well past the attraction entrances cause bunching in walkway areas which then puts ppl in a position to be closer together than they should be.


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> One pondering question...
> 
> With the long queues that stretch out around the park and not much else to besides the attractions themselves, how could they raise capacity SAFELY anyway?
> 
> Chapek's 25% number might be more of a "Law of Diminishing Returns" then we would think.


The only solution would be some sort virtual queue option, and I hear the development of that is going so well...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s the irony of it. As I pointed out to DH yesterday, the social distancing lines that extend well past the attraction entrances cause bunching in walkway areas which then puts ppl in a position to be closer together than they should be.



Definitely feels like they area at the max they can fit in the parks without adding more things for people to do/absorb crowds.  The walkways can handle any more people being in them while on queues

So until they can open up more stuff (either additional things or more capacity per things already open, or both) I really don't see that 25% number going up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> The only solution would be some sort virtual queue option, and I hear the development of that is going so well...



the virtual queue techonology works fine ... the ride that is linked to the virtual queue, not so much

Probably with doing more vitual queues is there is no where for those people to go, so Dsiney needs those people on queues.  (and honestly, while the physical distance the queues are covering is long, the wait times really aren't bad compared to normal times - they are just long compared to July)


----------



## Princess Merida

Farro said:


> Well, I disagree.  Tell people "experience the park with extreme social distancing!"
> 
> I'm sure they won't do it because the CDC didn't say they could (kidding, kidding ) - but I do think there would be enough people to pay for it that would make them a profit.
> 
> And people could still do it the way we did it pre-covid- go to one park during the day with your regular ticket, then the after-hrs park at night. Besides complaints of long-lines and too many people, I read a lot of people complaining about nothing to do at night...
> 
> I mean, they were a success before and there really were no extra draws - just you were in the parks with hardly anyone.
> No party, no parade, no night show.
> 
> Oh well.


I do agree.  I think many people would buy both especially since there is no hopping.  Could you imagine the sales if they offered HWS after dark?  Sold out everyday.  I think that would sell out even if they weren't running ROTR at night.  They probably won't do after hours for one reason or another, but I think plenty of people would buy tickets.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Well that’s the irony of it. As I pointed out to DH yesterday, the social distancing lines that extend well past the attraction entrances cause bunching in walkway areas which then puts ppl in a position to be closer together than they should be.


And that is a failure of management. They need to do one of the following then
-close the line when it hits a certain point & do not allow people to wait around the area
-reduce park capacity
-increase ride capacity

Sounds like they’re sniffing around the third option?


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> The only solution would be some sort virtual queue option, and I hear the development of that is going so well...


But the VQ option would increase lines on the non VQ attractions and exacerbate the problem by spreading it elsewhere if they don’t have anything for the crowds to do.


----------



## yulilin3

well not sure what this means for possible AoA reopening but the Big Blue Pool is going under refurb from January to April


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> And that is a failure of management. They need to do one of the following then
> -close the line when it hits a certain point & do not allow people to wait around the area
> -reduce park capacity
> -increase ride capacity
> 
> Sounds like they’re sniffing around the third option?



I would certainly hope reducing park capacity is not even on the table as an option (Unless of course they have to due to Covid number, god forbid).

They need to start making a profit to bring back staff, restaurants, hours and experiences. Not make less money.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> the virtual queue techonology works fine ... the ride that is linked to the virtual queue, not so much
> 
> Probably with doing more vitual queues is there is no where for those people to go, so Dsiney needs those people on queues.  (and honestly, while the physical distance the queues are covering is long, the wait times really aren't bad compared to normal times - they are just long compared to July)


The virtual queue system they're looking at would be more like Standby Pass than the Rise VQ system. My understanding is very limited but they don't seem to have a problem when it's implemented at a couple of attractions across one or two parks but there seems to be issues with volume when it's implemented at even three or four headliners at each of the four parks. That's at least as far as I know. Still far from a guarantee at this point.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> well not sure what this means for possible AoA reopening but the Big Blue Pool is going under refurb from January to April


https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/list-of-offerings-when-disneys-art-of-animation-reopens-november-1/


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> well not sure what this means for possible AoA reopening but the Big Blue Pool is going under refurb from January to April


Many moons ago (like mid-2019?), they announced the Big Blue Pool would be undergoing a refurb this fall (I think they said Sept-Dec?), so this just appears to be the official postponement of that. I remember a lot of TA being surprised how much notice Disney was giving (like 16 months notice lol). I feel like it would be strange to reopen AoA without its feature pool at first.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/list-of-offerings-when-disneys-art-of-animation-reopens-november-1/


lord my brain is fried, I don't know why I was confusing reopening of AoA with All Stars  
move along, move along


----------



## tink2424

PrincessV said:


> Absolutely, and I specifically did _not_ say that "all wait times are inflated." I never mentioned actual wait times vs. posted wait times, actually. I'm saying that just because a line looks "long," that doesn't necessarily mean it will also take a long time to wait in it: those are two different things. Sometimes a line looks long _and _takes a long time to wait in, but there are also times when a line looks like it could take hours to get through, but only takes 20 minutes.


Yes, I agree.  Sometimes the lines just look long but they move very fast.  I didn't mean to imply that you said that but I have seen it in a lot of posts that the lines are much less.  Sometimes they are and sometimes they aren't.  It was definitely hit or miss when it came to line length.  I just don't want people to expect to walk on everything when waits say 30 minutes+ because they would be unhappy then.  Go expecting the worst and if you are lucky and things are walk on then you will be pleasantly surprised.  

Overall the waits I experienced weren't too bad especially since there is no fastpass and they were moving constantly.  But my DHS day was not great.  MFSR, TOT & MMRR were all 60+ minutes waits and aside from MFSR most of that was in the HOT sun.  The day was very humid and being in the direct sunlight was oppressive and draining.  Usually the lines are more covered and fans are going so help.  If they can get this part fixed by next summer or if we can stop social distancing things will be better.


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> And that is a failure of management. They need to do one of the following then
> -close the line when it hits a certain point & do not allow people to wait around the area
> -reduce park capacity
> -increase ride capacity
> 
> Sounds like they’re sniffing around the third option?



They were closing lines if they got too crazy. They shut down the MMRR line for a while one morning because it got too long, the attendant was telling people the line was closed and come back in 20 minutes.


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> Many moons ago (like mid-2019?), they announced the Big Blue Pool would be undergoing a refurb this fall (I think they said Sept-Dec?), so this just appears to be the official postponement of that. I feel like it would be strange to reopen AoA without its feature pool at first.


We stayed at AoA in Aug 2019 and there were signs up everywhere that the Big Blue Pool would be closed fall 2020.

(It seemed a million miles away at the time - and now kinda feels even longer ago).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I would certainly hope reducing park capacity is not even on the table as an option (Unless of course they have to due to Covid number, god forbid).
> 
> They need to start making a profit to bring back staff, restaurants, hours and experiences. Not make less money.



Feels like from anecdotal evidence and lots of reports I have read that all of the parks except DHS are doing ok.  (maybe a bad moment here or there but overall fine).   I do think they need to do something with DHS - ideally by adding capacity with more shows (I mean, at least something like Indy they should be able to do) or maybe reduce overall park capacity a little 

Or like your idea of having afer hours ... maybe split the park day there into two sections?  Reduce capacity by 30% and shorten hours by 2, but then add a "2nd day" worth of time - so you have more total people per day, but noticeably less in at any one time - and should bring in more $ for Disney


----------



## tink2424

rpb718 said:


> I'm sure WDW has been aware for a while of issues surrounding FP+, or in some cases some communication failures regarding FP+.  We've all heard anecdotally of folks who don't go often thinking that you needed to pay extra for FP+ or that you didn't need to select them ahead of time for any ride, etc.  I'm sure most visitors that used FP+ as intended thought they could only ever get 3 FP+ and never even thought they could get more.  Heck you had folks that only used there iphones in the parks to take pictures, and there were still folks that didn't have or use iphones at all.
> 
> Then you had the hard-core folks that were gaming the system in various ways over the years (let's just say that  the "refresh" method was the last one left as others eventually ended up circumventing WDW "rules" when those loopholes were disavowed).  WDW was very aware of this, with folks boasting they were able to get double-digit number of FP+ while average stand-by wait times at the parks creeped ever higher and affected many.  I'm sure there were plenty of survey responses returned complaining of wait times and/or not being able to FP+ certain rides or do many rides.  What possibly ended up happening are that the folks that WDW would rather have spending money in the parks were instead spending way too much time in lines, while the FP+ savvy folks that may not be the biggest spenders were doing all the rides but also spending a lot of time "refreshing" to get the next FP+ and hence not spending as much at the parks.  They somehow created a no-win situation for themselves.
> 
> For lack of a better term, it seems we've created a generation of wait time or FP+ "snobs".  In pre-COVID times - if they don't have a FP+, they aren't going to wait to get on a ride and just won't do it at all.  That's fine for folks that live close by and/or visit often, but problematic for folks that don't.  When the parks opened July in our COVID times, the lack of FP+ wasn't necessarily a problem due to attendance being at an all-time low.  However as attendance has increased over time the fact that everyone is in the same boat with regards to wait times is starting to interfere with the "snobs" who are now questioning their future visits.
> 
> With the initial removal of FP+, I think for the moment WDW is "leveling the playing field" with regard to wait times.  This is in prep for whatever future plans regarding FP+ or whatever replaces FP+ in the future.  I'm of the belief that the future will bring something that is fairer to everyone across the board, but I really think they need to work on methods of line management (such as virtual queues) that free the guest from lines.  And whatever they do, they may still have to somehow account for folks that still don't use iphones.  It's a difficult task.
> 
> ETA: I had mistakenly typed "leveling the *paying *field" above instead of "leveling the *playing *field".  In the end it might end up with both being correct.


I really like this assessment and think you are correct.  I like the maxpass system at DL much better than FP+ and feel it is more fair since it is day of.  It also doesn't limit anyone to thinking they can only get 3 fastpasses.  I hope whatever they come up with is better than either system we have currently.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Princess Merida said:


> Question about the Mexico pyramid.  So is there a queue line outside to get in and then when you get inside you’re free to get in any line? Say I wanted to do the boat ride and go to La Cava, am I better off making a San Angel reservation and then once I’m in and done eating I can enjoy the ride and line up for La Cava? We originally were doing MK and HWS but I’m late buying tickets so we may do Epcot instead and the pyramid is my favorite part of Epcot.  I definitely don’t want to be in line for an hour to get in.  I will if I have to for La Cava though! Thanks for your review of your experience at Epcot.


Yes, the queue to enter the pyramid to shop, ride Gran Fiesta or get a drink from La Cava wraps around towards Norway. Exact reason we made an ADR at San Angel. San Angel serves many of the same Margaritas that La Cava does so we skipped the La Cava line and just had drinks and apps at San Angel then shopped/rode Gran Fiesta.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

skeeter31 said:


> Not really a week off. Schools usually get Monday off for Columbus Day, but not sure if some schools have already eliminated that as a holiday. But I’m sure a lot of parents extend the 3 day weekend.





skeeter31 said:


> Fall break is a southern thing, as schools start a month to a month and a half before schools in the north, so they usually get a bit of an extended break in the fall.



We live in KS, our school district would normally have had inservice/conferences this Thurs and Fri so kids would have been out of school. This year we started school 2 weeks late due to Covid so everything got push back 2 weeks.   We usually go in the summer every year, and IMO the fall is just as busy, if not busier, than summer.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> The only solution would be some sort virtual queue option, and I hear the development of that is going so well...


I can’t tell if this is sarcasm! It’s sarcasm right?


----------



## PrincessV

LSUmiss said:


> Yes but I went in July when they first reopened & was there this past weekend & it was noticeably substantially more crowded.


Not denying that at all - I agree it's more crowded now than it was in July or Aug. But that doesn't mean capacity isn't capped at 25% of full capacity - it only means that parks weren't close to hitting that 25% mark earlier and are getting close to it now.


----------



## Princess Merida

hereforthechurros said:


> Yes, the queue to enter the pyramid to shop, ride Gran Fiesta or get a drink from La Cava wraps around towards Norway. Exact reason we made an ADR at San Angel. San Angel serves many of the same Margaritas that La Cava does so we skipped the La Cava line and just had drinks and apps at San Angel then shopped/rode Gran Fiesta.


Great info!  I have a reservation for San Angel for lunch on what will be our Epcot day if I can't get us into HWS.  Thank you!


----------



## Mit88

PrincessV said:


> Not denying that at all - I agree it's more crowded now than it was in July or Aug. But that doesn't mean capacity isn't capped at 25% of full capacity - it only means that parks weren't close to hitting that 25% mark earlier and are getting close to it now.



But the capacity numbers speculated by knowledgeable sources when when they reopened suggested the parks were well under a 25% capacity limit, closer to 10% at DHS and AK and 15% at MK and Epcot. If it was always 25%, that would have been very, very risky by Disney if their hopes of demand were met. Reopening with crowds the way they currently are would have been ugly


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316067032031518721


Please oh please can they extend this to my Nov 6-10 trip. I promise I will spend more money then.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did I miss a post about the monorail being down? Just saw it on WDW Prep Instagram stories from 45 minutes ago. Holy moly that line for the ferry.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> I can’t tell if this is sarcasm! It’s sarcasm right?


Very much.


----------



## princesscinderella

I agree that offering an after hours extra ticketed event would be a hit right now.  It’s a chance to enjoy the parks when it’s not so hot while wearing the M word.  We did the e-ticket nights in the late 90s when there were no extras- parades, fireworks, etc - just all the best rides with little to no wait.  It would not require the same amount of staff as daily operations as most of fantasy land was closed along with the show attractions.  

Its hard to believe that we are almost at 3,000 pages in this thread!


----------



## TwoMisfits

princesscinderella said:


> I agree that offering an after hours extra ticketed event would be a hit right now.  It’s a chance to enjoy the parks when it’s not so hot while wearing the M word.  We did the e-ticket nights in the late 90s when there were no extras- parades, fireworks, etc - just all the best rides with little to no wait.  It would not require the same amount of staff as daily operations as most of fantasy land was closed along with the show attractions.
> 
> Its hard to believe that we are almost at 3,000 pages in this thread!



But it has to be worth bringing on probably a whole extra shift of employees at $15/hour (to include CMs, maintenance, custodial, transport, etc).  Right now, they are running employee lean - to expand hours into that type of extra event, they'd have to re-increase the employee base, which they don't seem to want to do in 2020...


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> But the capacity numbers speculated by knowledgeable sources when when they reopened suggested the parks were well under a 25% capacity limit, closer to 10% at DHS and AK and 15% at MK and Epcot. If it was always 25%, that would have been very, very risky by Disney if their hopes of demand were met. Reopening with crowds the way they currently are would have been ugly



If I remember correctly, the July & August park availability calendar for some parks - especially HS - appeared to fill up for resort guests & APs.  Not sure if it filled up for guests with tickets.  In the case of HS, I can't imagine that they would have initially allotted 15% to the just ticketed folks and split up just 5% each for resort guests and APs.  Similarly for the other parks.  This is why I'm skeptical that they haven't somehow changed capacity between July and now.

ETA: The only other explanation I can think of is once the park reservation system went online a LOT of folks tried it out of curiosity - some even if they had no trip planned - and taken up slots that they never released.  And this could happen because a lot of tickets now expire in Sept 2021.  Over time and further away from the July opening, I would expect fewer and fewer of these "phantom" reservations to have been made to the point where very few exist.  There's no way that Disney can clear these out because they really have no way of knowing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

princesscinderella said:


> I agree that offering an after hours extra ticketed event would be a hit right now.  It’s a chance to enjoy the parks when it’s not so hot while wearing the M word.  We did the e-ticket nights in the late 90s when there were no extras- parades, fireworks, etc - just all the best rides with little to no wait.  It would not require the same amount of staff as daily operations as most of fantasy land was closed along with the show attractions.
> 
> Its hard to believe that we are almost at 3,000 pages in this thread!


Events now have to be run with zero financial safety net. Refunds must be offered because they cannot have sick folks in the parks- this was never the case before. You could beg and plead and maybe get a refund before but the revenue was basically guaranteed if the tickets were sold. (Minus like 1-2 parties in case of hurricane.) Not so now all of it would be refundable. A paid event would basically be a gamble and Disney doesn’t have the funds to be gambling anymore.


----------



## OKW Lover

TwoMisfits said:


> But it has to be worth bringing on probably a whole extra shift of employees at $15/hour (to include CMs, maintenance, custodial, transport, etc).  Right now, they are running employee lean - to expand hours into that type of extra event, they'd have to re-increase the employee base, which they don't seem to want to do in 2020...


...or offer them overtime


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TwoMisfits said:


> But it has to be worth bringing on probably a whole extra shift of employees at $15/hour (to include CMs, maintenance, custodial, transport, etc).  Right now, they are running employee lean - to expand hours into that type of extra event, they'd have to re-increase the employee base, which they don't seem to want to do in 2020...



This was along the lines of what I was getting at. It’s not that it wouldn’t be wanted for some people, it’s that I think determining if these kind of things are worthwhile to the current Disney, not the pre pandemic Disney, hinges on more than would some people pay and want said thing.

Would some people want a water park open, and would some have gone to them as early as July? Of course! Would some people have stayed in the closed down resorts if Disney had opened them all? You bet. The question is really if we’re at the point that it makes financial sense to take on the incremental cost of the various things people want to come back, and I think they also are probably looking at whether starting something back up gives them little change in overall revenue as people shift spending priorities instead of increasing spending, and the same people who were already coming are still coming just like the same people who are definitely not coming are still not coming. Despite how crowded it feels, they’re still getting away with operating with shuttered resorts, restaurants, attractions, parks (water parks), scaled back hours, scaled back entertainment, and missing special events. Are we really at the point where demand is enough to support the after hour events, or does it just feel like a lot of people because of other factors?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

We have Uni Hollywood APs. Got a survey a couple hrs ago. There were only a couple questions (aside from the normal demographic ones):


----------



## Anna_Sh

Mit88 said:


> Or it’s because internal work on the ride hasn’t restarted since the reopening of the parks. All the work on the ride and expansion area has been outdoors, everything inside the attraction has been untouched since March. Has nothing to do with opening the ride to draw people back


I wonder if they’re going to open the expansion (sans ride) to give people access to the bathrooms and open up France in general a bit more.  They’ve been working pretty hard on the landscaping if they’re planning to wait to open any of it until next year.


----------



## Brianstl

If it is too dangerous for theme parks to open, why is Newsom sending staff to Florida theme parks?  Is Newsom trying to kill underperforming staffers?


----------



## Brianstl

Wow.........


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> [URLunfurl="true"]https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/list-of-offerings-when-disneys-art-of-animation-reopens-november-1/[/URL]


So this makes it sound like busses will run to all parks?


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> Wow.........



Synopsis?


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> Synopsis?


The Magic Kingdom was insanely crazy.  If I had a trip schedule soon, I would consider canceling.  Not because of health concerns, but because I never enjoy the parks with lines like that for everything.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> Wow.........



What are we wow-ing? Just crowds?

Im sorry I can’t remember who said this earlier today, but I think it’s totally reasonable to believe they are in fact sitting around 25% when booked (depending on who actually shows up and when), and in the summer the lower crowds were a product of ratios that leaned much more towards resort/day guests and much less towards APs than we see now. We could have been seeing numbers much lower than 25% capacity even when the AP bucket was full before they played with it.

If an average MK day was ~50% capacity, I can totally believe what we’re seeing now is about half that given the distancing and capacity slashing that has happened.

Maybe this was all addressed in the video, so disregard lol.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> The Magic Kingdom was insanely crazy.  If I had a trip schedule soon, I would consider canceling.  Not because of health concerns, but because I never enjoy the parks with lines like that for everything.



I will admit, I winced when I read about people waiting in line just to get inside the Mexico Pavilion. To shop.
Not looking forward to that!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

We got really used to dead quiet being normal for post Covid Disney, but remember how we talked a lot before it actually opened how “limited” capacity may not actually feel so limited given how high max capacity is (and that it isn’t often hit if ever) and when you account for cleaning, distancing, lessened capacity, and even lessened hours?

If the 25% is a lie, then that’s not cool of them, but until more definitive proof comes out I believe it.


----------



## Brianstl

Farro said:


> I will admit, I winced when I read about people waiting in line just to get inside the Mexico Pavilion.
> Not looking forward to that!


When we were there at the end of September we had to wait in a short line to get into the Mexican Pavilion.  It wasn’t a big deal because if we didn’t want to wait there where plenty of options without or very little waits. Plus, what we were told would be a 30 minute wait turned out to be less than 10 minutes.

At Magic Kingdom today it appears you couldn’t go on a ride, get something to eat or shop anywhere today without a long line.


----------



## Krandor

Farro said:


> Synopsis?



He doesn't believe the 25% number.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> He doesn't believe the 25% number.


I don’t think many do. I don’t know that I do but at the same time they aren’t at 100%. We have to remember that lines are socially distanced, shows aren’t happening, and rides are operating at much lower capacities than normal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

One of the somewhat common debate points before we ever imagined we would be in a pandemic was Disney’s ability to manipulate how crowded the parks feel and not running things at full capacity or staffing things at the level we as guests would want them to. Also how decreased hours played a role in how crowded the parks were. I would not be surprised at all to find out those kinds of things are playing into how crowded it feels without the cap changing.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> We got really used to dead quiet being normal for post Covid Disney, but remember how we talked a lot before it actually opened how “limited” capacity may not actually feel so limited given how high max capacity is (and that it isn’t often hit if ever) and when you account for cleaning, distancing, lessened capacity, and even lessened hours?
> 
> If the 25% is a lie, then that’s not cool of them, but until more definitive proof comes out I believe it.


I don’t think they are lying about the 25%.  I just don’t want to vacation at Disney when the Magic Kingdom has lines like that on a Tuesday limited capacity or not.  That is why I schedule my trips away from peak seasons.


----------



## LSUmiss

Brianstl said:


> Wow.........


I was just there this past weekend & I definitely agree with his assessment of the crowds.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they are lying about the 25%.  I just don’t want to vacation at Disney when the Magic Kingdom has lines like that on a Tuesday limited capacity or not.  That is why I schedule my trips away from peak seasons.



That’s completely fair. I’m one of those snobs who doesn’t want to wait past like 20-30 minutes


----------



## Farro

Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point? 

Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they are lying about the 25%.  I just don’t want to vacation at Disney when the Magic Kingdom has lines like that on a Tuesday limited capacity or not.  That is why I schedule my trips away from peak seasons.



I agree. If it’s still like this in March we will probably cancel. Crowds don’t bother me because of covid. Crowds bother me when there’s lines like that video. And a line just to shop or to go into pavilions at Epcot. That’s insane.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point?
> 
> Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?



Not necessarily people eaters but I think the parades not tying people up and shorter hours/no hopping keeping more people in the park at peak hours probably doesn’t help.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point?
> 
> Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?


No rides are closed at MK except Peoplemover. I don’t know of any shops closed either. Your shows and hours are the biggest things missing at MK. A parade takes a significant amount of people out of lines. Fireworks as well. Even something like the castle stage show. Rides like Pirates aren’t doing what they should either with lower capacity. There is no simple open this and things get better.


----------



## runjulesrun

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s completely fair. I’m one of those snobs who doesn’t want to wait past like 20-30 minutes


We are self professed line snobs. If it says more than 20 minutes and we don't have a FP, we walk by and check back later. I am surprised to be saying this but now (with no Fastpasses), we just get in line and wait. Since the line moves and isn't stopped (unless it's a cleaning cycle), we aren't bothered by the longer looking lines since we know they will move without FPs cutting in all the time.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s completely fair. I’m one of those snobs who doesn’t want to wait past like 20-30 minutes


Even long waits for the rides and shows don’t bother me if when I don’t feel like waiting I can eat or shop.  Today both of those required long waits, too.  On September 25 when mobile ordering went down resulting in long lines for food and every ride after 11:30 had long waits, you could at least go into the stores with little to no waits.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> I agree. If it’s still like this in March we will probably cancel. Crowds don’t bother me because of covid. Crowds bother me when there’s lines like that video. And a line just to shop or to go into pavilions at Epcot. That’s insane.



If they are still only at 25% capacity and still limiting how many people allowed in stores and on rides next spring, then I'm going to assume the entire country blew up/shut down again with Covid.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point?
> 
> Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?


People-eater rides? No, they're all open at MK. PeopleMover and Railroad do take some Guests off the streets but I don't think the problems discussed here would really be even remotely solved if both of those attractions reopened tomorrow. That said, certain shows/experiences like MILF "eat" way more Guests than one might think. Even character greetings put more Guests in lines than one might expect. The only shop I can think of that is closed is Big Top Souvenirs/Treats, which kind of surprises me at this point, given its size.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I will admit, I winced when I read about people waiting in line just to get inside the Mexico Pavilion. To shop.
> Not looking forward to that!


Yes the line just to get into the Emporium yesterday was absolutely ridiculous. It stretched around the corner past Casey’s almost to Crystal Palace.  That resulted in me not buying anything even though I had planned to buy Halloween merch. But, I’m not going to stand in line just to enter a store.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> No rides are closed at MK except Peoplemover. I don’t know of any shops closed either. Your shows and hours are the biggest things missing at MK. A parade takes a significant amount of people out of lines. Fireworks as well. Even something like the castle stage show. Rides like Pirates aren’t doing what they should either with lower capacity. There is no simple open this and things get better.



Well I haven't been there and didn't know.

Perhaps its time to start adding more capacity to the rides then. We are all wearing masks. Perhaps that could help. 

Or else oh well, nothing to be done.


----------



## KBoopaloo

You have to figure that with the shorter hours lots of people are not opting for a midday break anymore either which likely adds to the crowding. In park hopping days I would generally do a morning at one park, a break at the resort and then evening at a different park. It was rare for me to spend an entire day in once place. And even if I didn’t go back to my own resort for a real break, I would often visit another resort for lunch or a drink and then head to another park. So all of that travel time back and forth and time back at my resort or another resort was time I was not in a park - often 3-4 hours worth of time. I wouldn’t do that now with the shorter hours and I’d bet lots of guests are the same. It’s risky to try to take a break at 2:00 pm if the park closes at 6 or 7.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I don’t think many do. I don’t know that I do but at the same time they aren’t at 100%. We have to remember that lines are socially distanced, shows aren’t happening, and rides are operating at much lower capacities than normal.


Have they ever said exactly what 25% means? If not, my thought is it’s 25% of absolute max capacity which they may have never actually hit in the parks irl recently.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s completely fair. I’m one of those snobs who doesn’t want to wait past like 20-30 minutes



To be fair, he didn't enter any line so we have no idea the elapsed time it takes.  Sure a line can look long but if it keeps moving at a decent pace it could be under 20-30 minutes.  I'm here up north - far away from WDW - hearing him saying "Gee I really wish I could go on a ride" and I'm thinking to myself "What is stopping you?". 

I felt bad using the word "snob" in a previous post - but I have no other word.


----------



## MrsBooch

100% of 25% is a lot of people - but it’s not 100% of 100%.
I don’t think they are fibbing on 25% -
I’ve been hearing about the long lines and lines everywhere - but I’ve also been hearing that they are spaced out, not back to back, and that many times (not all times) posted waits are different than actual waits.
Look - when I pick a check out line at the grocery store I’m not just looking at the line - I’m also scoping how quickly the cashier is moving - and how many items everyone has in front of me. My point is - long lines don’t tell the full story but that is ALL I’ve been hearing about from vloggers.
Am I missing some downside here other than the optics & general annoyance of lines? 
Was there an expectation of not having to wait for anything?


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point?
> 
> Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?


Well things like IASW were running boats with ppl only in the first & last rows. That seems a little excessive. Skipping one row seems adequate imo.


----------



## Shellbells

We'll be there in 3 weeks and I'm not looking forward to it. I want to cancel but DH and DS13 still want to go. I'm going to show them this video and see what they think.
I don't care what the park capacity is. I don't want to spend the day in those lines. Disney needs to increase ride capacity or bring fast-passes back. Until things are back to normal we won't be going again.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> To be fair, he didn't enter any line so we have no idea the elapsed time it takes.  Sure a line can look long but if it keeps moving at a decent pace it could be under 20-30 minutes.  I'm here up north - far away from WDW - hearing him saying "Gee I really wish I could go on a ride" and I'm thinking to myself "What is stopping you?".
> 
> I felt bad using the word "snob" in a previous post - but I have no other word.



Don’t feel bad! It’s a badge of honour I wore before you said it lol, FP, walk on, or bust. Just means I know (knew ) how to efficiently tour. If the lines are too long it’s obviously a sign from above that it’s snack time.

I agree with you on the time, they look terrible until you notice they’re moving much steadier than they ever did before.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Well I haven't been there and didn't know.
> 
> Perhaps its time to start adding more capacity to the rides then. We are all wearing masks. Perhaps that could help.
> 
> Or else oh well, nothing to be done.


I believe this is the plan. @yulilin3 noted management was out studying the long queues  and within a day or two the stricter mask messaging came out. If they’re going to increase ride capacity, and diminish some of the distancing, they need to be certain people will behave.

That, or they caught wind of Newsom’s errand boys and were doing what they could to make things appear as safe as possible.


----------



## Farro

Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?   

I have no clue what capacity is, I'm just reading and commenting with people.

I expect lines, but I'll admit I didn't expect huge waits just to enter a store.


----------



## Brianstl

Shellbells said:


> We'll be there in 3 weeks and I'm not looking forward to it. I want to cancel but DH and DS13 still want to go. I'm going to show them this video and see what they think.
> I don't care what the park capacity is. I don't want to spend the day in those lines. Disney needs to increase ride capacity or bring fast-passes back. Until things are back to normal we won't be going again.


I don’t think things need to be back to normal, but those lines with the reduced park experience at full ticket prices are a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?
> 
> I have no clue what capacity is, I'm just reading and commenting with people.
> 
> I expect lines, but I'll admit I didn't expect huge waits just to enter a store.



I 100% don’t think vloggers should sugar coat, I just disagree with his assertion at this point that Disney is being dishonest about capacity and am Disney nerd enough to want to discuss it and pick apart the crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they are lying about the 25%.  I just don’t want to vacation at Disney when the Magic Kingdom has lines like that on a Tuesday limited capacity or not.  That is why I schedule my trips away from peak seasons.



That is sort of how I fell - and not that the wait times are rediculous (I mean they are still a lot less than standby during normal times) but it just *feels* so crowded and too many pinch points where it feels like social distancing is/might be a challenge, etc 

But I think the 25% figure can still be accurate - if they are only running at 50% capacity (between spacing on ride vehicles that are running and with what is not one) and then a normal busy day is 50-60% capacity, well, there is your 25% capacity right there

Plus, with shortened hours the people that are there are more likely there for the whole day vs taking breaks or arriving late, etc


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No rides are closed at MK except Peoplemover. I don’t know of any shops closed either. Your shows and hours are the biggest things missing at MK. A parade takes a significant amount of people out of lines. Fireworks as well. Even something like the castle stage show. Rides like Pirates aren’t doing what they should either with lower capacity. There is no simple open this and things get better.



And character meet and greets aren't open, that takes up people too


----------



## runjulesrun

Shellbells said:


> We'll be there in 3 weeks and I'm not looking forward to it. I want to cancel but DH and DS13 still want to go. I'm going to show them this video and see what they think.
> I don't care what the park capacity is. I don't want to spend the day in those lines. Disney needs to increase ride capacity or bring fast-passes back. Until things are back to normal we won't be going again.


I think if they could increase ride capacity safely, they would consider it. They know the lines are longer. Bringing Fastpasses back doesn't solve anything though. Where would you go while you were waiting for your Fastpass time? It leaves more people available for other lines and then makes all of the lines move slower because Fastpasses are cutting in. I don't see how that solves anything.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is sort of how I fell - and not that the wait times are rediculous (I mean they are still a lot less than standby during normal times) but it just *feels* so crowded and too many pinch points where it feels like social distancing is/might be a challenge, etc
> 
> But I think the 25% figure can still be accurate - if they are only running at 50% capacity (between spacing on ride vehicles that are running and with what is not one) and then a normal busy day is 50-60% capacity, well, there is your 25% capacity right there
> 
> Plus, with shortened hours the people that are there are more likely there for the whole day vs taking breaks or arriving late, etc


I think you nailed where what was happening at the Magic Kingdom today.

P.S. You guys are doing a great job with the podcast.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is sort of how I fell - and not that the wait times are rediculous (I mean they are still a lot less than standby during normal times) but it just *feels* so crowded and too many pinch points where it feels like social distancing is/might be a challenge, etc
> 
> But I think the 25% figure can still be accurate - if they are only running at 50% capacity (between spacing on ride vehicles that are running and with what is not one) and then a normal busy day is 50-60% capacity, well, there is your 25% capacity right there
> 
> Plus, with shortened hours the people that are there are more likely there for the whole day vs taking breaks or arriving late, etc



People freaked out at the idea of park reservations sticking around after this, I think most (less obsessive) people don’t realize how much higher actual max capacity is than the average attendance we were used to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Yes the line just to get into the Emporium yesterday was absolutely ridiculous. It stretched around the corner past Casey’s almost to Crystal Palace.  That resulted in me not buying anything even though I had planned to buy Halloween merch. But, I’m not going to stand in line just to enter a store.



I think some lines to get into stores is expected given social distancing / reduced capacity in the stores (heck, I had to wait in a 20min line just to get into he grocery store the other day)

But this just feels like a lot and when it is line for the stores and long lines for picking up mobile ordering and long lines for rides that are running into each other's it just gets tiring


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?
> 
> I have no clue what capacity is, I'm just reading and commenting with people.
> 
> I expect lines, but I'll admit I didn't expect huge waits just to enter a store.



absolutely - tell it like it is.
Stand in line and tell me how long it took to actually get on the ride.

also a few months ago people were saying how the park would fail if attendance was that low all the time & that it looked “eerie”.
So we are on the other end of the see-saw.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> absolutely - tell it like it is.
> Stand in line and tell me how long it took to actually get on the ride.
> 
> also a few months ago people were saying how the park would fail if attendance was that low all the time & that it looked “eerie”.
> So we are on the other end of the see-saw.



Haha.

Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!


----------



## runjulesrun

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think some lines to get into stores is expected given social distancing / reduced capacity in the stores (heck, I had to wait in a 20min line just to get into he grocery store the other day)
> 
> But this just feels like a lot and when it is line for the stores and *long lines for picking up mobile ordering* and long lines for rides that are running into each other's it just gets tiring


We have been eating at 11am to beat the rush of people. Every time we have walked out of a QS location, we are floored at how many people are there waiting for their orders to be ready. I didn't realize this but during our September visit, we were told they were opening some QS places at 10:30am. Our November trip we will probably skip breakfast and eat a very early lunch to keep avoiding the crowds.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?
> 
> I have no clue what capacity is, I'm just reading and commenting with people.
> 
> I expect lines, but I'll admit I didn't expect huge waits just to enter a store.



I haven't read about "huge waits" for stores in the parks.  And I'm not sure how long folks really have been waiting to get into the Mexico pavilion.



Brianstl said:


> I don’t think things need to be back to normal, but those lines with the reduced park experience at full ticket prices are a hard pill to swallow.



Just wait until the ticket price increases are announced early next year - I'm thinking sometime in Q1.   To paraphrase The Who: "Meet the new normal.  Same as the old normal."


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha.
> 
> Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!



HAHAHA exactly


----------



## Shellbells

runjulesrun said:


> I think if they could increase ride capacity safely, they would consider it. They know the lines are longer. Bringing Fastpasses back doesn't solve anything though. Where would you go while you were waiting for your Fastpass time? It leaves more people available for other lines and then makes all of the lines move slower because Fastpasses are cutting in. I don't see how that solves anything.



You're probably right. I'm just feeling discouraged right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha.
> 
> Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!



I do think the super low crowds to start did set somewhat unrealistic expectations for a lot of people that are now coming.

They want those July crowds and that just wasn't going to last forever so in comparison it seems crazy now

But compared to this time last year people would kill for 40 min standby wait for Mine Train


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!



We all want people to go - just not while WE are there.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha.
> 
> Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!





MrsBooch said:


> HAHAHA exactly



Geez.

I think a lot of people's complaints are ridiculous, like those freaking out over people watching cavalcades, but people are still allowed to complain...right? Or do we laugh at that now?

I think being concerned about going when you have to wait in (reportedly) long lines for stores is quite normal.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Haha.
> 
> Disney is going to shut down if people don’t stop being scared and go!!! *People go* BUT NOT LIKE THAT!


I think most people are going to keep on going, but that doesn’t mean Magic Kingdom today has to be the kind of experience I or some others on here need to be willing to spend our money on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> But compared to this time last year people would kill for 40 min standby wait for Mine Train



Isn’t that the truth lol. Tell the DISboards of 2019 they could have half the people in the parks if they would just wear a little piece of cloth on their face.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Geez.
> 
> I think a lot of people's complaints are ridiculous, like those freaking out over people watching cavalcades, but people are still allowed to complain...



Complain away? Not like you needed my permission but I sure wasn’t trying to stop anyone.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they are lying about the 25%.  I just don’t want to vacation at Disney when the Magic Kingdom has lines like that on a Tuesday limited capacity or not.  That is why I schedule my trips away from peak seasons.


I don’t think they’re lying either. You could fit A LOT more people in those lines and shops and transit that you used to be able to.


----------



## MrsBooch

Incidentally - one of the longest lines was for SDMT - the vlogger in question (who I love) who was not sugarcoating the lines - also noted it had a posted wait time of 65 min. That’s not crazy for that ride - and touring plans (for whatever it’s worth) says it posts 50 mins average and actual is 38.
My point is - looking at pictures of long lines without context is misleading.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I think most people are going to keep on going, but that doesn’t mean Magic Kingdom today has to be the kind of experience I or some others on here need to be willing to spend our money on.



Yep, we all need to decide if a Disney trip is right for us right now whether it’s value, safety, whatever. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> Incidentally - one of the longest lines was for SDMT - the vlogger in question (who I love) who was not sugarcoating the lines - also noted it had a posted wait time of 65 min. That’s not crazy for that ride - and touring plans (for whatever it’s worth) says it posts 50 mins average and actual is 38.
> My point is - looking at pictures of long lines without context is misleading.



But it is long when there are no fast passes for anything and lots of rides had waits over 30 minutes or more (that I've read, I'm not there ), plus waits to get in stores, long waits for food...and a shorter day to try and get it all done.

And no hopping to a less crowded park.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> Incidentally - one of the longest lines was for SDMT - the vlogger in question (who I love) who was not sugarcoating the lines - also noted it had a posted wait time of 65 min. That’s not crazy for that ride - and touring plans (for whatever it’s worth) says it posts 50 mins average and actual is 38.
> My point is - looking at pictures of long lines without context is misleading.



Someone smarter than me needs to do some Disney math and ballpark what that standby time would be adjusted for a FP line cutting it off and every seat occupied so we can really compare to old numbers.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Geez.
> 
> I think a lot of people's complaints are ridiculous, like those freaking out over people watching cavalcades, but people are still allowed to complain...right? Or do we laugh at that now?
> 
> I think being concerned about going when you have to wait in (reportedly) long lines for stores is quite normal.



to be clear I’m not saying it’s not normal - I’m saying how long are the waits. Do we know that or are we just concerned bc lines.

& I’m not HAHAHA -ing anyone’s reactions I’m more or less finding the irony in this thin line (pun intended) that needs to be walked by the parks & general public.

it’s ok to have a reaction either way. Just bc I express my opinion about someone’s GENERAL reaction doesn’t mean it is no longer valid. everyone has room on the misery bench. no one said you aren’t allowed to say something or feel a certain way but that works both ways.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Maybe MK needs to open all the quick service and food carts at this point?
> 
> Are most the shops open? Are any big people eater rides still closed?


The cart situation seems out of hand. Snack lines of half an hour for more than 2-3 weekends is simply bad business...


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> I agree. If it’s still like this in March we will probably cancel. Crowds don’t bother me because of covid. Crowds bother me when there’s lines like that video. And a line just to shop or to go into pavilions at Epcot. That’s insane.


Do any pavilions aside from MX develop a line?


----------



## MrsBooch

DGsAtBLT said:


> Someone smarter than me needs to do some Disney math and ballpark what that standby time would be adjusted for a FP line cutting it off and every seat occupied so we can really compare to old numbers.



that ain’t me but I’d like to see it happen as well -good idea


----------



## runjulesrun

Shellbells said:


> You're probably right. I'm just feeling discouraged right now.


Yeah, sorry. It can appear to be discouraging but remember that going in with real expectations helps. If you go in thinking parks will be empty and lines won't exist, what you experience will not meet your expectations and you will be miserable. If you go in just wanting a taste of Disney magic and to have fun on some rides but you expect crowds and long lines, you will just go with the flow and make the best of it and will probably have a much better time. As long as it can be done safely and people stay healthy, it's all good.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> We got really used to dead quiet being normal for post Covid Disney, but remember how we talked a lot before it actually opened how “limited” capacity may not actually feel so limited given how high max capacity is (and that it isn’t often hit if ever) and when you account for cleaning, distancing, lessened capacity, and even lessened hours?
> 
> If the 25% is a lie, then that’s not cool of them, but until more definitive proof comes out I believe it.


There are a number of variables that might not be immediately apparent that we also have to consider here.

First, as you mentioned, I think 25% of _maximum_ capacity (which I'm almost certain is the metric Chapek is using) is a much higher number than most might assume. Contrary to popular belief, MK almost never actually hits maximum capacity. It may have happened once or twice many years ago on rare occasions, but these days, Disney establishes barriers to entry (Resort Guests only, PH or AP tix only, only reservation-holders within an hour, etc...) at any point when attendance is getting remotely close to maximum capacity. As a result, they're able to slow new Guest entry to balance out with Guest exits. And these days (with all the expansions and the like), there are only a handful of days (usually one day around Easter, Fourth of July, and two or three days around Christmas and NYE) that MK actually even implements that protocol. The park never actually hits that true 100% capacity, so, yes, some of us (myself included) may have seen MK at 98% capacity but I'm fairly confident none of us (except potentially very long-time WDW visitors) have seen MK at a true 100% capacity.

With that in mind, we need to reconsider what 25% actually is within this context. If MK's maximum capacity is around 90k Guests, 25% of that would be 22.5k Guests. An "average" MK is just north of 55k Guests with very few days each year dipping below 50k. To put that number in context, a "busier" day (like Memorial Day for example) might be between 65k and 68k Guests with true holiday crowds getting closer to (but not hitting) 90k (so they'd be in the 70s and 80s I'd imagine). So what we're seeing now is roughly 1/3 of "busier" crowds (like Memorial Day) or just under 1/2 of an "average" or "slower" day. You take away parades, fireworks, character greetings, shows, and many QS locations, and I absolutely buy that that's where we're at right now. In other words, MK at 50% capacity isn't super social distancing-friendly, especially without these other experiences.

In terms of the queues themselves, I cannot emphasize this point enough: these long physical lines are not just due to social distancing or reduced ride capacity. Certainly, those changes play a part but you have to remember that through March anywhere from 25% to 60% of an attraction's capacity was being taken up by the (faster-moving) FP/FP+ queue. So you essentially had the attraction's total "queue" split amongst two physical lines. While there are still some Guests (really just DAS and VIP tours at this point) using the general queue bypass, almost all of each attraction's capacity is coming from one single queue. That in and of itself has the potential to double the length of the physical queue and then those other factors exacerbate it even more. It's interesting though because, while the physical queues are longer, the actual waits (as we've discussed, posted waits at this point are just serious ballpark estimates) are still shorter or, in extreme cases, on par with what you'd get on an average or slightly below average MK day. With the reductions in capacity and lack of other experiences, that doesn't surprise me at all at 25% capacity. And, to be honest, I'm not sure how much filling more space would help. I think the primary reason most of us "feel" these waits now is because there isn't a FP/FP+ alternative (plus we're seeing almost obnoxiously long physical lines that only exacerbate that feeling).

Now, above all, Disney has gotten much better at allocating reservations as well as some (though not a lot) are getting more comfortable traveling to Florida specifically. Most of the increase in crowds can be attributed to the former. So while visitation has certainly increased, capacity actually hasn't. It's possible that Disney may have set capacity at 25% (and placed markers and implemented protocols to accommodate that capacity) but not filled it all the way there (by not releasing every cancelation, not accounting for no-shows, or even holding spots back for "later," etc...). It may even be as simple as Disney setting capacity at 25% but initially capping it a bit lower and steadily increasing it to that 25% "capacity" incrementally over time like they did in Shanghai. That said, I'd bet the drastic changes in visitation we're seeing are more a result of better algorithms to allocate reservations. They now know Guest patterns in this new environment, so they have adapted their systems to them.


----------



## Spaceguy55

I don't know about percentages, but I do know that the crowds are tracking right along with the higher room rates as always. WDW room rates are based on expected crowds and that seems to match up...rates start going down in about 2 weeks until Thanksgiving week, so maybe the crowds will thin at the same time....just a guess.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> The cart situation seems out of hand. Snack lines of half an hour for more than 2-3 weekends is simply bad business...



Not like Disney has never made obnoxious (for guests) decisions banking on us coming back again and again before.

I really and truly believe a good chunk of the people who have been there since July especially multiple times are some of the most unshakable guests, and I don’t mean that in an insulting way at all. They have taken full advantage of our loyalty as regular park goers for years.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> There are a number of variables that might not be immediately apparent that we also have to consider here.
> 
> First, as you mentioned, I think 25% of _maximum_ capacity (which I'm almost certain is the metric Chapek is using) is a much higher number than most might assume. Contrary to popular belief, MK almost never actually hits maximum capacity. It may have happened once or twice many years ago on rare occasions, but these days, Disney establishes barriers to entry (Resort Guests only, PH or AP tix only, only reservation-holders within an hour, etc...) at any point when attendance is getting remotely close to maximum capacity. As a result, they're able to slow new Guest entry to balance out with Guest exits. And these days (with all the expansions and the like), there are only a handful of days (usually one day around Easter, Fourth of July, and two or three days around Christmas and NYE) that MK actually even implements that protocol. The park never actually hits that true 100% capacity, so, yes, some of us (myself included) may have seen MK at 98% capacity but I'm fairly confident none of us (except potentially very long-time WDW visitors) have seen MK at a true 100% capacity.
> 
> With that in mind, we need to reconsider what 25% actually is within this context. If MK's maximum capacity is around 90k Guests, 25% of that would be 22.5k Guests. An "average" MK is just north of 55k Guests with very few days each year dipping below 50k. To put that number in context, a "busier" day (like Memorial Day for example) might be between 65k and 68k Guests with true holiday crowds getting closer to (but not hitting) 90k (so they'd be in the 70s and 80s I'd imagine). So what we're seeing now is roughly 1/3 of "busier" crowds (like Memorial Day) or just under 1/2 of an "average" or "slower" day. You take away parades, fireworks, character greetings, shows, and many QS locations, and I absolutely buy that that's where we're at right now. In other words, MK at 50% capacity isn't super social distancing-friendly, especially without these other experiences.
> 
> In terms of the queues themselves, I cannot emphasize this point enough: these long physical lines are not just due to social distancing or reduced ride capacity. Certainly, those changes play a part but you have to remember that through March anywhere from 25% to 60% of an attraction's capacity was being taken up by the (faster-moving) FP/FP+ queue. So you essentially had the attraction's total "queue" split amongst two physical lines. While there are still some Guests (really just DAS and VIP tours at this point) using the general queue bypass, almost all of each attraction's capacity is coming from one single queue. That in and of itself has the potential to double the length of the physical queue and then those other factors exacerbate it even more. It's interesting though because, while the physical queues are longer, the actual waits (as we've discussed, posted waits at this point are just serious ballpark estimates) are still shorter or, in extreme cases, on par with what you'd get on an average or slightly below average MK day. With the reductions in capacity and lack of other experiences, that doesn't surprise me at all at 25% capacity. And, to be honest, I'm not sure how much filling more space would help. I think the primary reason most of us "feel" these waits now is because there isn't a FP/FP+ alternative (plus we're seeing almost obnoxiously long physical lines that only exacerbate that feeling).
> 
> Now, above all, Disney has gotten much better at allocating reservations as well as some (though not a lot) are getting more comfortable traveling to Florida specifically. Most of the increase in crowds can be attributed to the former. So while visitation has certainly increased, capacity actually hasn't. It's possible that Disney may have set capacity at 25% (and placed markers and implemented protocols to accommodate that capacity) but not filled it all the way there (by not releasing every cancelation, not accounting for no-shows, or even holding spots back for "later," etc...). It may even be as simple as Disney setting capacity at 25% but initially capping it a bit lower and steadily increasing it to that 25% "capacity" incrementally over time like they did in Shanghai. That said, I'd bet the drastic changes in visitation we're seeing are more a result of better algorithms to allocate reservations. They now know Guest patterns in this new environment, so they have adapted their systems to them.



I love reading your long info filled posts (said in the least creepy way possible). Thanks for giving your perspective!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?


Vloggers and Bloggers tell the truth- when I agree with what they’re posting that is. Otherwise it’s LIES!

*with apologies to @yulilin3 who is obviously an exception to the rule & basically a saint for putting up with us and still letting us know when she’s gonna Vlog


----------



## rpb718

Brianstl said:


> I think most people are going to keep on going, but that doesn’t mean Magic Kingdom today has to be the kind of experience I or some others on here need to be willing to spend our money on.



I'm thinking we are talking about years before we have all parks, resorts, etc. with the number and variety of experiences and entertainment and dining we used to have less than a year ago - not counting the new rides, restaurants, resorts, etc. that haven't even opened yet (because we would have gotten those anyway).   I think back to the early 2000s where many thought Disney was resting on it's laurels while Universal was catching up with HP land - seemed like many years went by until the Fantasyland revamp.  The recovery will not be swift. 

However, there are some keystone items that will have a major affect on whether park attendees are receiving the quality of experience they hope to achieve - hopping, fireworks and parties/events quickly come to mind.


----------



## TwoMisfits

While Disney may have accounted for the decreased capacity on rides, I don't think they accounted for the bigger decreased capacity in eating, since while rides can be spaced throughout the day, folks, who now that it's cooling off, are probably staying the fully shortened day, are all gonna want to eat meals in a 2-3 hour period...so, you probably can't serve them CS unless you have seats for them, so that capacity gets slowed and decreased, and it all goes downhill.

I think they need a serious rethink on carts and to-go meals (the old "picnic" anyone) that they can serve quick and easy...and then they need an "island" for those to enjoy those picnics in peace...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Vloggers and Bloggers tell the truth- when I agree with what they’re posting that is. Otherwise it’s LIES!
> 
> *with apologies to @yulilin3 who is obviously an exception to the rule & basically a saint for putting up with us and still letting us know when she’s gonna Vlog



Who said he is lying? There’s video footage. Its crowded. We’re disagreeing with the assertion that this isn’t 25%, just like plenty disagreed with DFB’s assertion that the clump of people outside 7DMT was a problem, or with literally everything Carlye Wisel had to say that wasn’t about food.


----------



## Farro

I feel like the complaints are slowly changing from the lines just looking long to actually waiting in long lines for everything, not just rides. Food, stores, buses, ME.

Also, people always talking about optics...it doesn't matter if we on this board know waits won't be as bad as some people say, the general public will see the pictures and videos of lines hear the supposed wait times and somehow this will look bad on Disney. 

Maybe things will relax again after this week.


----------



## HiStitch626

In the sidebar today under the news items, it says that the Coronado  opening is being delayed. But, when you click on the link to read the news story it just takes you to the general update page which still shows Coronado opening this week. Is it really not opening?


----------



## skeeter31

HiStitch626 said:


> In the sidebar today under the news items, it says that the Coronado  opening is being delayed. But, when you click on the link to read the news story it just takes you to the general update page which still shows Coronado opening this week. Is it really not opening?


It’s delayed 2 days


----------



## SaintsManiac

1. I waited in line to get into Trader Joe’s yesterday, so I am not surprised about waiting to shop. 

2. I totally believe the 25% number. Character lines are always long if you think about it. Those people have to go somewhere else now.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> 1. I waited in line to get into Trader Joe’s yesterday, so I am not surprised about waiting to shop.
> 
> 2. I totally believe the 25% number. Character lines are always long if you think about it. Those people have to go somewhere else now.



We haven't had to wait in lines for stores in months now. Not sure why actually, maybe because mask required everywhere they stopped capacity limits? I dont even see people watching the door.

Again, I'm not concerned about my spring trip...so far.

I am curious to see how Thanksgiving and Christmas go as far as crowds. People may be more patient with the cooler weather.

I dont know why, but the store lines in the parks are more disturbing to me...


----------



## MrsBooch

As far as optics go-  I don’t care what is and isn’t bad for Disney - I’m not towing that line.

I’m saying - I can show you long lines and say nothing and it looks bad. But is it really bad? I hear mixed things.

things I hear consistently-

it is hot. 
lines are long.
Not enough places to eat.
Need more shows 

But what i don’t hear consistently:

I waited in line for a very long time 
Posted wait time is less than/same as actual 

Until I start seeing constant correlation between long line and long wait - I’m saying that this is an optics issue

For me. For MY vacation in 40 days, the pics of long lines don’t matter until they mean something.


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> 1. I waited in line to get into Trader Joe’s yesterday, so I am not surprised about waiting to shop.
> 
> 2. I totally believe the 25% number. Character lines are always long if you think about it. Those people have to go somewhere else now.



Yeah, there seemed to always be some entertainment somewhere - dance parties over in Tomorrowland, castle shows every hours or so, Muppets History shows (RIP), Monsters Inc LF, a parade, various character M&Gs all over, Pirates show (another RIP), various entertainment down main street, parties, fireworks, etc. etc.

Even if WDW were to run all rides full out at capacity, I don't see how they could support going to 50% capacity at MK without other non-ride options available.  Just having cavalcades won't do it, and to make matters worse they may not have enough QS or CS places still left to reopen to allow doubling the current park capacity anytime soon.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> Well things like IASW were running boats with ppl only in the first & last rows. That seems a little excessive. Skipping one row seems adequate imo.



I agree. They should start every other row on indoor rides with shared vehicle, longer boat rides, etc.

What are they doing for rides like Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan where you get your own vehicle?

And outside coasters, Dumbo type rides, just fill the cars normally (maybe they already are? I'm not sure). You are outside, wearing masks on a short ride.

My opinion anyways.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> As far as optics go-  I don’t care what is and isn’t bad for Disney - I’m not towing that line.
> 
> I’m saying - I can show you long lines and say nothing and it looks bad. But is it really bad? I hear mixed things.
> 
> things I hear consistently-
> 
> it is hot.
> lines are long.
> Not enough places to eat.
> Need more shows
> 
> But what i don’t hear consistently:
> 
> I waited in line for a very long time
> Posted wait time is less than/same as actual
> 
> Until I start seeing constant correlation between long line and long wait - I’m saying that this is an optics issue
> 
> For me. For MY vacation in 40 days, the pics of long lines don’t matter until they mean something.



I agree - with the one additional scenario of when queues get so long that they are infringing on the pathways making it hard for people to walk while maintaining social distancing - that would get me a bit worried/ concerned

But the lines themselves, no matter how long (Distance) they are doesn't really bother me as long as they aren't that long (time wise)


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree - with the one additional scenario of when queues get so long that they are infringing on the pathways making it hard for people to walk while maintaining social distancing - that would get me a bit worried/ concerned
> 
> But the lines themselves, no matter how long (Distance) they are doesn't really bother me as long as they aren't that long (time wise)



Those are the optics I'm talking about- and actually I would hope Disney isn't making decisions based on optics, but I've been told that on this board over and over.

Those videos/pics with the longlinesthatmightnothavelongwaittimes do make it seem like social distancing is pretty slim, even if not the case.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think the super low crowds to start did set somewhat unrealistic expectations for a lot of people that are now coming.
> 
> They want those July crowds and that just wasn't going to last forever so in comparison it seems crazy now
> 
> But compared to this time last year people would kill for 40 min standby wait for Mine Train


I also think pics of those July crowds is part of why it is so much more crowded now.  Ppl booked trips hoping to experience that.


----------



## LSUmiss

MrsBooch said:


> As far as optics go-  I don’t care what is and isn’t bad for Disney - I’m not towing that line.
> 
> I’m saying - I can show you long lines and say nothing and it looks bad. But is it really bad? I hear mixed things.
> 
> things I hear consistently-
> 
> it is hot.
> lines are long.
> Not enough places to eat.
> Need more shows
> 
> But what i don’t hear consistently:
> 
> I waited in line for a very long time
> Posted wait time is less than/same as actual
> 
> Until I start seeing constant correlation between long line and long wait - I’m saying that this is an optics issue
> 
> For me. For MY vacation in 40 days, the pics of long lines don’t matter until they mean something.


I felt that way too until I did actually experience long waits this past weekend so it wasn’t just optics. Hope you have better luck. I’ll be back in 38 days too.  Hoping for better luck too. Would actually think of cancelling but don’t want to back out on family.


----------



## Cfiiitz

MrsBooch said:


> But what i don’t hear consistently:
> 
> I waited in line for a very long time
> Posted wait time is less than/same as actual
> 
> Until I start seeing constant correlation between long line and long wait - I’m saying that this is an optics issue
> .


I totally agree with you here. I posted yesterday some information from brookegmcdonald who is in the parks with her family that showed the difference between posted wait times and actual.

Almost all of the wait times were SIGNIFICANTLY shorter. I think only one (Soarin’) was in line with the posted time. She is definitely not one to sugar coat and did point out where things were busy. Eg. She was not willing to wait to get into Mexico!

She was at MK today and noted that they didn’t do a ton of rides but they did do the following:
Walked on Space Mountain at open
Haunted Mansion posted 25 and waited 15


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I agree. They should start every other row on indoor rides with shared vehicle, longer boat rides, etc.
> 
> What are they doing for rides like Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan where you get your own vehicle?
> 
> And outside coasters, Dumbo type rides, just fill the cars normally (maybe they already are? I'm not sure). You are outside, wearing masks on a short ride.
> They are filling the cars normally on the ones you mentioned. But, barnstormer was like iasw. From what I saw splash & thunder are like iasw too.
> 
> My opinion anyways.


----------



## twinmom13

Farro said:


> What are they doing for rides like Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan where you get your own vehicle?
> 
> And outside coasters, Dumbo type rides, just fill the cars normally (maybe they already are? I'm not sure). You are outside, wearing masks on a short ride.



When we went in early September, they were filling every vehicle for HM, PP, and Buzz. They were doing one party per vehicle for Pooh and skipping a row between parties on BTMR and SDMT, even if you were in a separate car on the same train. They filled every vehicle on Dumbo and Barnstormer, like normal.  Pirates and Splash were first and last rows only, or one party per boat if you had more than one row’s worth.


----------



## DisMommyTX

Long lines are not just optics, they really are long waits too. Our Sept trip lines were among the longest we've seen and posted wait times were accurate. 30 minutes for Philharmagic , 40 for Ariel, 25 for Goofy Barnstormer, 35 for Buzz, and they were all within 5 or 10 min of the posted time. Some rides handle the reduced capacity better than others. Tomorrowland Speedway and Teacups were our only dependably short lines. Without FP, those 60+ min waits for headliners quickly fill the shortened hours. Even the 5 min wait for Saludas Amigos is deceptive when there is a 45+ min line to get in to the Mexico pavillion!

I really hope they bring back FP in some form soon.


----------



## DisMommyTX

In late Sept they were skipping cars between parties on Buzz and Ariel as well.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Wasn't it just a few months ago we were all supposed to be applauding the vloggers for telling it like it is?
> 
> I have no clue what capacity is, I'm just reading and commenting with people.
> 
> I expect lines, but I'll admit I didn't expect huge waits just to enter a store.


I remember when some of us on here were discussing how reopening would look and kept saying we would see long queues for everything because of the measure.  Then they opened,  no one came and we were all pleasantly surprised
There's no way of knowing if Chapek is lying about the numbers or not so i chose to believe him, but doubting him or agreeing with him will really change nothing,  I move on


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I feel like the complaints are slowly changing from the lines just looking long to actually waiting in long lines for everything, not just rides. Food, stores, buses, ME.
> 
> Also, people always talking about optics...it doesn't matter if we on this board know waits won't be as bad as some people say, the general public will see the pictures and videos of lines hear the supposed wait times and somehow this will look bad on Disney.
> 
> Maybe things will relax again after this week.


There's nothing more impactful like seeing the MMRR queue at any point of day. It just winds back and forth through that entire courtyard and looks miserable in the heat.  It's crazy the amount of people waiting for it.  Optics are very important


----------



## yulilin3

DisMommyTX said:


> Long lines are not just optics, they really are long waits too. Our Sept trip lines were among the longest we've seen and posted wait times were accurate. 30 minutes for Philharmagic , 40 for Ariel, 25 for Goofy Barnstormer, 35 for Buzz, and they were all within 5 or 10 min of the posted time. Some rides handle the reduced capacity better than others. Tomorrowland Speedway and Teacups were our only dependably short lines. Without FP, those 60+ min waits for headliners quickly fill the shortened hours. Even the 5 min wait for Saludas Amigos is deceptive when there is a 45+ min line to get in to the Mexico pavillion!
> 
> I really hope they bring back FP in some form soon.


Fp with the current measures will help few and exacerbate many,  it just won't work now


----------



## disneygirlsng

Farro said:


> We haven't had to wait in lines for stores in months now. Not sure why actually, maybe because mask required everywhere they stopped capacity limits? I dont even see people watching the door.
> 
> Again, I'm not concerned about my spring trip...so far.
> 
> I am curious to see how Thanksgiving and Christmas go as far as crowds. People may be more patient with the cooler weather.
> 
> I dont know why, but the store lines in the parks are more disturbing to me...


FWIW, when I was there in late August there were occasionally lines to get into stores. There was a line probably ~50 people deep at MK at park close time. And this was when the parks were completely dead and I walked on pretty much everything. Doesn't surprise me one bit that there are more consistent/longer lines to get into stores now.


----------



## HikingFam

DisMommyTX said:


> Long lines are not just optics, they really are long waits too. Our Sept trip lines were among the longest we've seen and posted wait times were accurate. 30 minutes for Philharmagic , 40 for Ariel, 25 for Goofy Barnstormer, 35 for Buzz, and they were all within 5 or 10 min of the posted time. Some rides handle the reduced capacity better than others. Tomorrowland Speedway and Teacups were our only dependably short lines. Without FP, those 60+ min waits for headliners quickly fill the shortened hours. Even the 5 min wait for Saludas Amigos is deceptive when there is a 45+ min line to get in to the Mexico pavillion!
> 
> I really hope they bring back FP in some form soon.


Exactly! We waited over 30 minutes to ride the carousel, for goodness sakes (thanks, 4 year old kid!). The waits are real. And regardless, 40 “real” minutes instead of “posted” 60 minutes in a line doesn’t matter to our family— both are too long without FP, which at least would give us 3 “good” rides without any wait, and that makes all the difference for us. I’m their target audience who would rather pay for FP than stand in a line for anything over 15 min.

We were able to have a good trip, but only because we have APs and can justify going to the park for a few hours and doing a few things. I would not have enjoyed the trip as much if I was trying to get my money‘a worth each day from a daily ticket.


----------



## yulilin3

HikingFam said:


> Exactly! We waited over 30 minutes to ride the carousel, for goodness sakes (thanks, 4 year old kid!). The waits are real. And regardless, 40 “real” minutes instead of “posted” 60 minutes in a line doesn’t matter to our family— both are too long without FP, which at least would give us 3 “good” rides without any wait, and that makes all the difference for us. I’m their target audience who would rather pay for FP than stand in a line for anything over 15 min.
> 
> We were able to have a good trip, but only because we have APs and can justify going to the park for a few hours and doing a few things. I would not have enjoyed the trip as much if I was trying to get my money‘a worth each day from a daily ticket.


it's been explained several times why fp right now wouldn't work. It would be an extremely limited get and then it would balloon standby wait time where now you see 60 minutes becomeing 90+


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I agree. They should start every other row on indoor rides with shared vehicle, longer boat rides, etc.
> 
> What are they doing for rides like Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan where you get your own vehicle?
> 
> And outside coasters, Dumbo type rides, just fill the cars normally (maybe they already are? I'm not sure). You are outside, wearing masks on a short ride.
> 
> My opinion anyways.



I agree about Pirates and such but I don't know I see Disney changing anything, other than maybe being more strict till they get Disneyland up and running, or at least make the best attempt at it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> I also think pics of those July crowds is part of why it is so much more crowded now.  Ppl booked trips hoping to experience that.


But the crowds are rumored to be mostly APs. Personally I think it’s been a small increase in bookings but mainly redistribution of park reservation buckets. (Otherwise hotels pulled from re-opening would be getting added to the schedule.)


----------



## HokieRaven5

This whole crowd conversation just has me thinking of this:


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> There's nothing more impactful like seeing the MMRR queue at any point of day. It just winds back and forth through that entire courtyard and looks miserable in the heat.  It's crazy the amount of people waiting for it.  Optics are very important



It is super miserable in the heat. But a posted 105 minute wait time turned out to be only about an hour (we hit a cleaning cycle when we were in the loading room, so we were at least in the AC at that point).



disneygirlsng said:


> FWIW, when I was there in late August there were occasionally lines to get into stores. There was a line probably ~50 people deep at MK at park close time. And this was when the parks were completely dead and I walked on pretty much everything. Doesn't surprise me one bit that there are more consistent/longer lines to get into stores now.



The line for the Emporium was always the worst toward the end of the park day. People trying to hit it on their way out and not have to carry their bags around all day.


----------



## Moliphino

Cfiiitz said:


> I totally agree with you here. I posted yesterday some information from brookegmcdonald who is in the parks with her family that showed the difference between posted wait times and actual.
> 
> Almost all of the wait times were SIGNIFICANTLY shorter. I think only one (Soarin’) was in line with the posted time. She is definitely not one to sugar coat and did point out where things were busy. Eg. She was not willing to wait to get into Mexico!
> 
> She was at MK today and noted that they didn’t do a ton of rides but they did do the following:
> Walked on Space Mountain at open
> Haunted Mansion posted 25 and waited 15



We walked on Soarin every time (did 3 Epcot days). I've never ridden it so many times on a trip. The Land pavilion always seemed deserted.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

VelociCoaster ride vehicle was launched over the attraction’s 155-foot-tall hill for the first time ever


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316340126927253504


----------



## HokieRaven5

Moliphino said:


> It is super miserable in the heat. But a posted 105 minute wait time turned out to be only about an hour (we hit a cleaning cycle when we were in the loading room, so we were at least in the AC at that point).
> 
> 
> 
> The line for the Emporium was always the worst toward the end of the park day. People trying to hit it on their way out and not have to carry their bags around all day.





Moliphino said:


> It is super miserable in the heat. But a posted 105 minute wait time turned out to be only about an hour (we hit a cleaning cycle when we were in the loading room, so we were at least in the AC at that point).
> 
> 
> 
> The line for the Emporium was always the worst toward the end of the park day. People trying to hit it on their way out and not have to carry their bags around all day.



This is why I plan to hit any Merch needs at DHS in the middle of the day and skyliner back to CBR for a short break in the day. 

Plus building a saber at Savis and don't feel like having it with me for the remainder of the day.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> VelociCoaster ride vehicle was launched over the attraction’s 155-foot-tall hill for the first time ever
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316340126927253504


Awesome! Can't wait! Plus SeaWorld has Ice Breaker and Busch Gardens has Iron Gwazi both opening in 2021.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

HikingFam said:


> Exactly! We waited over 30 minutes to ride the carousel, for goodness sakes (thanks, 4 year old kid!). The waits are real. And regardless, 40 “real” minutes instead of “posted” 60 minutes in a line doesn’t matter to our family— both are too long without FP, which at least would give us 3 “good” rides without any wait, and that makes all the difference for us. I’m their target audience who would rather pay for FP than stand in a line for anything over 15 min.
> 
> We were able to have a good trip, but only because we have APs and can justify going to the park for a few hours and doing a few things. I would not have enjoyed the trip as much if I was trying to get my money‘a worth each day from a daily ticket.


THIS THIS THIS. We've gone to MK on some of the busiest days pre COVID and there were still 5-10 "rides" with under 15 minute waits. It doesn't make me any happier to know that a 60 min wait is really only 45, because pre covid I wouldn't even wait 45. The FP guaranteed us 3 headliners (if we were lucky) and we filled in the rest of the day with waits under 20 minutes.


----------



## tink2424

Shellbells said:


> We'll be there in 3 weeks and I'm not looking forward to it. I want to cancel but DH and DS13 still want to go. I'm going to show them this video and see what they think.
> I don't care what the park capacity is. I don't want to spend the day in those lines. Disney needs to increase ride capacity or bring fast-passes back. Until things are back to normal we won't be going again.



If it helps most of the lines move quickly.  As long as you aren't going on a weekend or during the holiday period you should be okay.  I very much understand how you feel as some of the lines are actually long and will take the full time.  It took 60 minutes for me to ride Splash Mountain about 2 weeks ago on a not very crowded day.  And it was 45 minutes for SDMT.  But other lines were faster than what was posted.  Sometimes it just depended on when you hit the line.  

Whatever you decide will be right for you but don't let the long lines deter you too much as the wait times are not always accurate.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> To be fair, he didn't enter any line so we have no idea the elapsed time it takes.  Sure a line can look long but if it keeps moving at a decent pace it could be under 20-30 minutes.  I'm here up north - far away from WDW - hearing him saying "Gee I really wish I could go on a ride" and I'm thinking to myself "What is stopping you?".
> 
> I felt bad using the word "snob" in a previous post - but I have no other word.



That is one of the things.  The youtubers, etc saying "the line for x is all tthe way back at y" isn't helpful and can give people a wrong impressiosn.  People are going to tink "wow.. I've never seen it past Z before and that was a 2 hour line).   That was also a non-socially distanced line.  So unless you've been during covid and have a point of reference describing to people where a line snakes to doesn't really convey much infformation about how long time wise the line is and in many cases will make people think it is longer time wise then it is.

EDIT : not saying lines are not long but they need to be reported by time not "line is back to this location"


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> it's been explained several times why fp right now wouldn't work. It would be an extremely limited get and then it would balloon standby wait time where now you see 60 minutes becomeing 90+



Hi! Are you going to try and go to CSR and livestream at all when it opens? For some reason I'm just so excited to see videos coming from there again - will make it seem like my trip might actually happen!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Hi! Are you going to try and go to CSR and livestream at all when it opens? For some reason I'm just so excited to see videos coming from there again - will make it seem like my trip might actually happen!


yeah, going Friday, streaming at 4pm


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I agree that FP+ will not help anyone until they can load rides at full capacity and open some shows.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> yeah, going Friday, streaming at 4pm



Yes!!!! 

thanks!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> That is one of the things.  The youtubers, etc saying "the line for x is all tthe way back at y" isn't helpful and can give people a wrong impressiosn.  People are going to tink "wow.. I've never seen it past Z before and that was a 2 hour line).   That was also a non-socially distanced line.  So unless you've been during covid and have a point of reference describing to people where a line snakes to doesn't really convey much infformation about how long time wise the line is and in many cases will make people think it is longer time wise then it is.
> 
> EDIT : not saying lines are not long but they need to be reported by time not "line is back to this location"


yes and the big issue is that no one knows just by looking at a queue how long will it be, not even the CM working these attractions simply because of the way they load each ride, it's not the length but the make of each group riding
Case in point Tom Sawyer Island, the lines have been pretty backed up (before refurb, its closed now) and everyone is like, wow that's crazy, but what people don't stop and understand is that each raft would take only 3 groups at a time, so, me being a single ride I would take up one of those 3 spots.


----------



## tink2424

MrsBooch said:


> absolutely - tell it like it is.
> Stand in line and tell me how long it took to actually get on the ride.
> 
> also a few months ago people were saying how the park would fail if attendance was that low all the time & that it looked “eerie”.
> So we are on the other end of the see-saw.


Agree but the only thing they need to do a better job of is these long lines that are in the sun.  During the warmer months/weeks it is so draining and really hard to be out in the sun like that.  If they can load more people onto the rides and do it safely then they need to start doing that.  That also would eliminate the bottleneck areas where the lines are stretching so far into the walkways.


----------



## Krandor

yulilin3 said:


> yes and the big issue is that no one knows just by looking at a queue how long will it be, not even the CM working these attractions simply because of the way they load each ride, it's not the length but the make of each group riding
> Case in point Tom Sawyer Island, the lines have been pretty backed up (before refurb, its closed now) and everyone is like, wow that's crazy, but what people don't stop and understand is that each raft would take only 3 groups at a time, so, me being a single ride I would take up one of those 3 spots.



Very true and I thought from the beginning when people were thinking 25% capacity sounds great but when you take lower capacity in the park and add in lower capcity on the rides the kinda balance out.  If we take a ride that is every other row and one party per row that is probably going to be 30-40% normal capacity (factoring in some large and some small groups).   So 25% part capacity and 30-40% ride capacity lines will be shorter but not by a huge amount just on that.  Then you add in no shows and other places to put people and now you are at longer wait times then in normal times.  So just thinking about the numbers, 25% seems about right for what we are seeing even if it seems like lines shouldn't be this long at limited park capacity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I wonder if the traditionally walk on/low wait attractions queues are being made longer by the perception problem. Somebody walks by 7DMT, looks at it, and thinks “OMG THAT IS INSANE!!” so they keep on walking to the carousel or Philharmagic for example that don’t look *as* bad, making those lesser lines longer and bringing actual wait times down on the attractions that look worse than they are.

I hope that made sense, I am waiting in the Starbucks drive thru and not caffeinated yet, lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> Awesome! Can't wait! Plus SeaWorld has Ice Breaker and Busch Gardens has Iron Gwazi both opening in 2021.



And then Tron and Guardians at Disney - bug year for coasters in central Florida


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I wonder if the traditionally walk on/low wait attractions queues are being made longer by the perception problem. Somebody walks by 7DMT, looks at it, and thinks “OMG THAT IS INSANE!!” so they keep on walking to the carousel or Philharmagic for example that don’t look *as* bad, making those lesser lines longer and bringing actual wait times down on the attractions that look worse than they are.
> 
> I hope that made sense, I am waiting in the Starbucks drive thru and not caffeinated yet, lol.



I could see some truth to that - again optics could come in to play - if the line for a ride is in a different land of the park it is hard to make yourself get on the end of the line, even if timewise it isn't *that* bad


----------



## RedK

I think Disney is going to end up with a problem because of the perceived line length. Families doing any sort of research at all are going to see those lines and those posted wait times, and unless they do serious research on real wait times, they are going to be worried - not just about the wait times, but about the crowding. Disney is going to have to combat the perception that it is a bad experience in order to keep drawing the crowds in.

Although I have wondered if maybe they have decided to cater to locals and APs only. That would explain why they can get rid of shows, streetmosphere etc - locals and APs are more likely going to come no matter what is missing. If distance travelers aren't going to come because of Covid, then you can make your business decisions based on what cuts a local will accept and still come to the park.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> And then Tron and Guardians at Disney - bug year for coasters in central Florida



Do we know they are opening in 2021?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could see some truth to that - again optics could come in to play - if the line for a ride is in a different land of the park it is hard to make yourself get on the end of the line, even if timewise it isn't *that* bad



Right? I can’t remember if that picture of the PotC and Splash lines meeting was shared here or if I saw that elsewhere, but if you know MK and walk by and see that, you’re probably going to have a knee jerk reaction that the line (and the wait) is insane before you have a chance to reason why it’s like that.


----------



## PrincessV

lovethattink said:


> We caught it around 10:50 near the fire station today. Last week we saw it by the train station. This week, it didn’t go the long way around. It hugged the Emporium instead.





yulilin3 said:


> It usually runs about once an hour with a midday break


Thank you!



LSUmiss said:


> Have they ever said exactly what 25% means? If not, my thought is it’s 25% of absolute max capacity which they may have never actually hit in the parks irl recently.


That's been my assumption: 25% of total max capacity. Which is not a small number at all.



DGsAtBLT said:


> People freaked out at the idea of park reservations sticking around after this, I think most (less obsessive) people don’t realize how much higher actual max capacity is than the average attendance we were used to.


I'll hazard to say that unless one has been on a near-max-capacity day with no FP, they have no clue just how crowded the parks can get, nor how long attraction waits can be.



MrsBooch said:


> absolutely - tell it like it is.
> Stand in line and tell me how long it took to actually get on the ride.


I'm not a blogger/vlogger, but I'm visiting next week and will make an effort to note line length _and _actual time in line to report back here. 



andyman8 said:


> The park never actually hits that true 100% capacity, so, yes, some of us (myself included) may have seen MK at 98% capacity but I'm fairly confident none of us (except potentially very long-time WDW visitors) have seen MK at a true 100% capacity.


 I don't actually know if it was 100% capacity, but a solid 98-99%, I'd guess. Way, way back in the Dark Ages, before I knew anything about crowd levels, rope drop, touring plans, etc. I don't even know how to describe the conditions: "shoulder to shoulder" hardly feels adequate. Truly insane. 25% of that seems in line with what I've seen recently.



DisMommyTX said:


> Long lines are not just optics, they really are long waits too. Our Sept trip lines were among the longest we've seen and posted wait times were accurate. 30 minutes for Philharmagic , 40 for Ariel, 25 for Goofy Barnstormer, 35 for Buzz, and they were all within 5 or 10 min of the posted time.


See, I don't see those as long at all: that's exactly what I'd expect to wait on a medium-slow crowd day with no FP. I get it: folks here got used to FP and shorter FP waits, so 30 minutes feels like a lot in comparison.

~~

Why do so many think Chapek is lying about 25%? I find that really bizarre. Do you think lying to national media is a good strategy to gain more visitors?


----------



## Farro

PrincessV said:


> Why do so many think Chapek is lying about 25%? I find that really bizarre. Do you think lying to national media is a good strategy to gain more visitors?



I don't think many people think he's lying? Maybe the vlogger did. I would have no idea what 25% is and honestly don't really care. I can imagine that it would be that crowded at 25% with all the distancing, restrictions, closed attractions, etc.

I think people are just seeing the videos and people's reports about long lines (even if unsubstantiated) and are kind of freaking out, because it does sound a bit daunting.


----------



## runjulesrun

PrincessV said:


> Why do so many think Chapek is lying about 25%? I find that really bizarre. Do you think lying to national media is a good strategy to gain more visitors?


I don't think he is lying about the 25% but it does feel like others were questioning it. I wondered the same as you why so many think he is lying about it.


----------



## Krandor

PrincessV said:


> Why do so many think Chapek is lying about 25%? I find that really bizarre. Do you think lying to national media is a good strategy to gain more visitors?



I think it is just that what people THINK 25% should look like isn't matching what they are seeing, but that perception is also going to be based on no social distancing and the like.


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> Do any pavilions aside from MX develop a line?



Whole pavilions, no, not that I've seen. Mexico is different because the whole pavilion is inside. Stores may develop lines and a lot of stores weren't even open.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I don't think many people think he's lying? Maybe the vlogger did. I would have no idea what 25% is and honestly don't really care. I can imagine that it would be that crowded at 25% with all the distancing, restrictions, closed attractions, etc.
> 
> I think people are just seeing the videos and people's reports about long lines (even if unsubstantiated) and are kind of freaking out, because it does sound a bit daunting.




IMO 25% capacity is still a lot of people seeing that capacity of MK is 90k and Epcot 110k which still then allowed 22k Ish and 27k ish people in the parks.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/uncategorized/return-to-work-agreement-reached-for-disneyland/


----------



## scrappinginontario

I see many talking about lines being in the sun being extremely hot.  Normally I would not be one to carry an umbrella on a sunny day as 'normal' lines and umbrellas just don't work.  In the days of SD lines, it would seem an umbrella is a good option to help keep the sun off your party and not negatively affect others around you.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/arti...jvg3CjNanj7cIp-OFTXKtdwY5vm1fm6yugDYOF2pzC0QQ


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Do we know they are opening in 2021?



The last official word from Disney is they are still to be open for the 50th, but I could see guardians getting bumped to 2022 for EPCOT's 40th.  I would be surprised if Tron doesn't open next year, but who knows at this point


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jlwhitney said:


> IMO 25% capacity is still a lot of people seeing that capacity of MK is 90k and Epcot 110k which still then allowed 22k Ish and 27k ish people in the parks.



Right.

Im fairly sure at some point in June or July we probably talked this to death (in between arguing about masks ) trying to figure out exactly how Disney was going to handle this opening, and there were so many conversations about how 25% of capacity and not average attendance is not that low. And I think we were right, because we collectively know our parks and it’s not that low, especially given all the unique to a pandemic factors making it feel busier.

If 25% allows them to bring in the max amount of $$$ while still keeping distancing and what not in effect, I don’t think there’s much that’s going to be done about it, honestly. Nothing was done to alleviate unpleasant crowds in the before times when they kept packing people in. If it’s safe, I think it’s going to be what sticks around until they can move closer to normal.


----------



## SaintsManiac

scrappinginontario said:


> I see many talking about lines being in the sun being extremely hot.  Normally I would not be one to carry an umbrella on a sunny day as 'normal' lines and umbrellas just don't work.  In the days of SD lines, it would seem an umbrella is a good option to help keep the sun off your party and not negatively affect others around you.



Yes indeed! WDW Prep added it to their list of park essentials and I had to laugh because I’ve been bringing one for that very reason for years.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

SaintsManiac said:


> Listening to WDW Prep Patron podcast and they said the lines at the MK yesterday were insane. Obviously social distancing plays a part in that, but I am trying to imagine HM being almost to Country Bears. It's wild to visualize that!




This is the HM line from yesterday, taken standing in front of the shooting arcade.  This line snaked over the bridge, into Liberty Belle que, down the handicapped ramp for Liberty Belle, and up the ramp near the old stroller parking for HM.  Wait was posted at 40 minutes and actual was about that same time.  We went to MK Saturday and Tuesday this week and though it was nice to be at Disney, it wasn't as fun as it normally is.  I'm what someone a few pages back would call a FP+ snob.  We stay off property, but know (especially at MK) that if you keep checking, you can almost always go FP+ to FP+ without long waits.  We had to leave by 2 to drive home yesterday and from 10AM - 2PM, we did CofP, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, and HM.  I love Disney and we go often (live in NE GA), so waiting 50+ minutes for something we did multiple times in July just wasn't appealing to us.  After this trip, I'm so very glad we went in July.  That was a once-in-a-lifetime experience. 



Grumpy by Birth said:


> How are crowds now that the holiday weekend is over?  Any reduction in attendance on a random Tuesday in October?



We were hoping things would calm down a little yesterday, but MK was as busy as it was Saturday.   This was the TTC at 10AM with folks buying/activating tickets.  They had the busses going to/from MK as well.





rteetz said:


> No rides are closed at MK except Peoplemover. I don’t know of any shops closed either. Your shows and hours are the biggest things missing at MK. A parade takes a significant amount of people out of lines. Fireworks as well. Even something like the castle stage show. Rides like Pirates aren’t doing what they should either with lower capacity. There is no simple open this and things get better.



Peter Pan was down for the whole time we were there yesterday, I don't know why, but that's a big one.  Line to Small World was tangled through the Tangled bathrooms. 



Farro said:


> I agree. They should start every other row on indoor rides with shared vehicle, longer boat rides, etc.
> What are they doing for rides like Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan where you get your own vehicle?
> And outside coasters, Dumbo type rides, just fill the cars normally (maybe they already are? I'm not sure). You are outside, wearing masks on a short ride.
> My opinion anyways.



For things like HM and Mermaid, they are filling side by side cars with family (i.e. my family of 4 had 2 shells), then skip one between parties.  For Dumbo, all cars were filled.  Same with the Speedway, Teacups, etc. 

OVERALL:
I know people talk about the heat, and that this is Florida, and that it's always hot.  BUT Disney has done such a great job in the last few years (minus Slinky Dog and AS2) creating covered or indoor spaces for waiting with fans and/or AC.  With this stuff, most of that is barely being used.  It's like being at Six Flags where you are waiting in the direct, hot sun light for 40-50 minutes.  We did that for Jungle Cruise first thing Saturday morning.  The line was in the whole lower area in front of the ride.  It was miserable!  We've done Disney in hotter temps than this weekend, but being forced to be outside was brutal.  You can't just dip into a restaurant to grab a water and a table for a break or a kid's nap.  People are getting frustrated with the distancing.  Imagine seeing 10 empty tables at Pecos Bills while holding a heavy tray of food, but you can't sit at any of them.  With only 3 QS (Pecos, Cosmic Rays, and Pinnochio) open, there was always a crowd of people outside and lots circling for tables on the inside.  

I saw a custodial CM at AK chase down a lady that was walking and eating.  He told her once as she walked by him.  Then, he kept watching as she walked away, continuing to eat and he ran after her.  She snapped at him, but eventually put her mask up for the time I could see her. 

We were planning to go back in December, but may rethink that if everything stays as it was this weekend. We may try doing more week days if those seem to be less in the next few weeks. We have to be selective now that are oldest is in school. 

On a side note - Universal was insane!  We went there Sunday (just DH and me, without kids).  There were people everywhere.  Anywhere there was a ledge to sit on, someone was sitting there.  Mobile order was a nightmare.  At Disney, you get the notification that your food is ready, you go in, pick it up, boom!  Done.  At UO, food being "ready" means you go stand in another line!  30 minutes later, we have chicken tenders we get to eat sitting on a rock.  We cancelled our order at Burger Digs b/c you had to stand in a line just to get into the building and have to be at a table before you can check in with your mobile order.  I rode Hagrid's and the Hogwart's Express while husband did the HHN houses.  Then we saw the Horror Make-Up and Animal Shows and went in the HHN store.


----------



## princesscinderella

I know they are not using the time check lanyards that they would hand to guests to judge the wait times right now because of touch/contamination issues.  I think they should make time check cards that act as a special souvenir that the guest who gets picked gets to keep and scan at the check point. It could even be silly like the “I’m that guy sticker” they give out at laugh floor.  That way they can estimate lines a bit better going forward now that more people are showing up to the parks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DisMommyTX said:


> Long lines are not just optics, they really are long waits too. Our Sept trip lines were among the longest we've seen and posted wait times were accurate. 30 minutes for Philharmagic , 40 for Ariel, 25 for Goofy Barnstormer, 35 for Buzz, and they were all within 5 or 10 min of the posted time. Some rides handle the reduced capacity better than others. Tomorrowland Speedway and Teacups were our only dependably short lines. Without FP, those 60+ min waits for headliners quickly fill the shortened hours. Even the 5 min wait for Saludas Amigos is deceptive when there is a 45+ min line to get in to the Mexico pavillion!
> 
> I really hope they bring back FP in some form soon.



Perspective is really interesting. These standby waits sound pretty manageable to me. Philharmagic at 30 minutes makes sense considering the theater is limited capacity. Pre-covid it was common for Little Mermaid to spike over 60 minutes midday, Barnstormer often over 40 by late morning. In normal times, it was not uncommon to see long waits for the Speedway & teacups too. And only 35 for Buzz? I actually wouldn’t personally classify any of these as ridiculously long.

Obviously pre-covid, FP+ helped with touring strategy (and FP would not be helpful now as many people have explained) but these standby waits seem pretty reasonable to me


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> I know they are not using the time check lanyards that they would hand to guests to judge the wait times right now because of touch/contamination issues.  I think they should make time check cards that act as a special souvenir that the guest who gets picked gets to keep and scan at the check point. It could even be silly like the “I’m that guy sticker” they give out at laugh floor.  That way they can estimate lines a bit better going forward now that more people are showing up to the parks.


The red cards haven't been used for a while.  Again it's not a matter of where you're in line but of group sizes


----------



## Mit88

New security screening scanners are now at the Epcot front entrance.

‘That just leaves MK, right?


----------



## lovethattink

FrankieWinthrop said:


> View attachment 532190
> 
> This is the HM line from yesterday, taken standing in front of the shooting arcade.  This line snaked over the bridge, into Liberty Belle que, down the handicapped ramp for Liberty Belle, and up the ramp near the old stroller parking for HM.  Wait was posted at 40 minutes and actual was about that same time.  We went to MK Saturday and Tuesday this week and though it was nice to be at Disney, it wasn't as fun as it normally is.  I'm what someone a few pages back would call a FP+ snob.  We stay off property, but know (especially at MK) that if you keep checking, you can almost always go FP+ to FP+ without long waits.  We had to leave by 2 to drive home yesterday and from 10AM - 2PM, we did CofP, Dumbo, Little Mermaid, and HM.  I love Disney and we go often (live in NE GA), so waiting 50+ minutes for something we did multiple times in July just wasn't appealing to us.  After this trip, I'm so very glad we went in July.  That was a once-in-a-lifetime experience.
> 
> 
> 
> We were hoping things would calm down a little yesterday, but MK was as busy as it was Saturday.   This was the TTC at 10AM with folks buying/activating tickets.  They had the busses going to/from MK as well.
> 
> View attachment 532202
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Pan was down for the whole time we were there yesterday, I don't know why, but that's a big one.  Line to Small World was tangled through the Tangled bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> For things like HM and Mermaid, they are filling side by side cars with family (i.e. my family of 4 had 2 shells), then skip one between parties.  For Dumbo, all cars were filled.  Same with the Speedway, Teacups, etc.
> 
> OVERALL:
> I know people talk about the heat, and that this is Florida, and that it's always hot.  BUT Disney has done such a great job in the last few years (minus Slinky Dog and AS2) creating covered or indoor spaces for waiting with fans and/or AC.  With this stuff, most of that is barely being used.  It's like being at Six Flags where you are waiting in the direct, hot sun light for 40-50 minutes.  We did that for Jungle Cruise first thing Saturday morning.  The line was in the whole lower area in front of the ride.  It was miserable!  We've done Disney in hotter temps than this weekend, but being forced to be outside was brutal.  You can't just dip into a restaurant to grab a water and a table for a break or a kid's nap.  People are getting frustrated with the distancing.  Imagine seeing 10 empty tables at Pecos Bills while holding a heavy tray of food, but you can't sit at any of them.  With only 3 QS (Pecos, Cosmic Rays, and Pinnochio) open, there was always a crowd of people outside and lots circling for tables on the inside.
> 
> I saw a custodial CM at AK chase down a lady that was walking and eating.  He told her once as she walked by him.  Then, he kept watching as she walked away, continuing to eat and he ran after her.  She snapped at him, but eventually put her mask up for the time I could see her.
> 
> We were planning to go back in December, but may rethink that if everything stays as it was this weekend. We may try doing more week days if those seem to be less in the next few weeks. We have to be selective now that are oldest is in school.
> 
> On a side note - Universal was insane!  We went there Sunday (just DH and me, without kids).  There were people everywhere.  Anywhere there was a ledge to sit on, someone was sitting there.  Mobile order was a nightmare.  At Disney, you get the notification that your food is ready, you go in, pick it up, boom!  Done.  At UO, food being "ready" means you go stand in another line!  30 minutes later, we have chicken tenders we get to eat sitting on a rock.  We cancelled our order at Burger Digs b/c you had to stand in a line just to get into the building and have to be at a table before you can check in with your mobile order.  I rode Hagrid's and the Hogwart's Express while husband did the HHN houses.  Then we saw the Horror Make-Up and Animal Shows and went in the HHN store.



We were at MK yesterday as well. Peter Pan wasn’t operational the first time we walked by, but around 4:30 or so, it was up and running.

We were at the TTC around 10am too. It reminded me of Christmas.

We ate lunch just after 3pm and Cosmic Rays wasn’t very busy then. Earlier, around noon we were at the Speedway and people waiting for orders for Cosmic Rays were out to the speedway. 3pm lunch, was definitely the way to go.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> I remember when some of us on here were discussing how reopening would look and kept saying we would see long queues for everything because of the measure.  Then they opened,  no one came and we were all pleasantly surprised
> There's no way of knowing if Chapek is lying about the numbers or not so i chose to believe him, but doubting him or agreeing with him will really change nothing,  I move on


I don’t think he’s “lying” as much as being misleading. I think it is a 25% capacity cap but 25% of a figure that’s very high to start with like the parks’ max capacity.


----------



## KBoopaloo

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think he’s “lying” as much as being misleading. I think it is a 25% capacity cap but 25% of a figure that’s very high to start with like the parks’ max capacity.


Except that this is the way that most every business is calculating their capacities - it is whatever the allowed percentage of their max capacity is. When calculating the max capacities for where I work we were surprised to discover how high they were and we realized we likely would not come close to our capacity limits on most days when we reopen. We just almost never operate at our full capacity during non COVID times even on a busy day. So while we are capping attendance based on the allowable limits, many visitors will likely come and feel like it is just as busy as it was when they visited before COVID.

Disney was clearly not coming close to their set capacity limits when they first opened and now they are most days (some days even meeting the limit)but the truth is that if more people had traveled back in July it could have felt the same then as it does now.


----------



## LSUmiss

RedK said:


> I think Disney is going to end up with a problem because of the perceived line length. Families doing any sort of research at all are going to see those lines and those posted wait times, and unless they do serious research on real wait times, they are going to be worried - not just about the wait times, but about the crowding. Disney is going to have to combat the perception that it is a bad experience in order to keep drawing the crowds in.
> 
> Although I have wondered if maybe they have decided to cater to locals and APs only. That would explain why they can get rid of shows, streetmosphere etc - locals and APs are more likely going to come no matter what is missing. If distance travelers aren't going to come because of Covid, then you can make your business decisions based on what cuts a local will accept and still come to the park.


I know ppl who have cancelled already b/c of this, the coat & the reduced experience.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think he’s “lying” as much as being misleading. I think it is a 25% capacity cap but 25% of a figure that’s very high to start with like the parks’ max capacity.


what other than max occupancy would be the number they were using?


----------



## PrincessV

scrappinginontario said:


> I see many talking about lines being in the sun being extremely hot.  Normally I would not be one to carry an umbrella on a sunny day as 'normal' lines and umbrellas just don't work.  In the days of SD lines, it would seem an umbrella is a good option to help keep the sun off your party and not negatively affect others around you.


Absolutely! As a Floridian, I keep an umbrella with me at all times, for sun protection and rain. Right now it has the extra benefit of forcing people to maintain social distance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I don’t think he’s “lying” as much as being misleading. I think it is a 25% capacity cap but 25% of a figure that’s very high to start with like the parks’ max capacity.



What should he say instead though? The number of guests instead of a percentage doesn’t give the general public any better info as we lack the ability to translate that to what the park experience will feel like, especially during Covid.

Is he supposed to say the percentage will be unchanged, but then talk all about how that’s still gonna feel busy and too crowded for some, lol? Disney never promised low waits and low crowds, just their best attempt at safety.


----------



## Jrb1979

DGsAtBLT said:


> What should he say instead though? The number of guests instead of a percentage doesn’t give the general public any better info as we lack the ability to translate that to what the park experience will feel like, especially during Covid.
> 
> Is he supposed to say the percentage will be unchanged, but then talk all about how that’s still gonna feel busy and too crowded for some, lol? Disney never promised low waits and low crowds, just their best attempt at safety.


I think the issue many are having is they are so used to FP being a thing and not having to wait more the 20 minutes for an attraction. Now with these long waits especially with those with littles, it becomes a problem for many. 
For me personally long waits don't bother me so much as it's normal for Cedar Point to wait 2 hours for the best rides.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I take 25% to mean 25% of their max occupancy. What else would it mean ? 

I’m in NJ and that’s how it works for venues here. That’s why I cancelled my daughters quinceanera. I would have to find a venue that held over 500 people to accommodate 125-150 people. Way too expensive and stressful.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Jrb1979 said:


> I think the issue many are having is they are so used to FP being a thing and not having to wait more the 20 minutes for an attraction. Now with these long waits especially with those with littles, it becomes a problem for many.
> For me personally long waits don't bother me so much as it's normal for Cedar Point to wait 2 hours for the best rides.



I think it's the "no relief" part for the waits...there's nowhere to go to not experience a wait - no ride, no show, no meal, no store, etc...it's all hurry up (to the next back of the line) and wait for practically anything...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

TwoMisfits said:


> I think it's the "no relief" part for the waits...there's nowhere to go to not experience a wait - no ride, no show, no meal, no store, etc...it's all hurry up (to the next back of the line) and wait for practically anything...



Exactly! That’s the biggest issue for me.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/arti...jvg3CjNanj7cIp-OFTXKtdwY5vm1fm6yugDYOF2pzC0QQ



Those things are VERY nice.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

PrincessV said:


> Why do so many think Chapek is lying about 25%? I find that really bizarre. Do you think lying to national media is a good strategy to gain more visitors?


  I think it’s 25% of your OLD max, that’s where the misleading part is in his statement. But if you laid off 28,000 (many of them at WDW) and still have some on furlough your current max wouldn’t be remotely close to your old one.  I.e staffing food lines, shops, etc.  Plus they closed parades, fireworks etc that suck up crowds so yeah the people FIT in the park but there is no where to go and not enough to eat.

I am questioning his 100%, and could it exist without mass chaos. I don’t think you could drop 4 times as many people in. Just the ROR boarding groups as it stands would cause disappointments galore.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TwoMisfits said:


> I think it's the "no relief" part for the waits...there's nowhere to go to not experience a wait - no ride, no show, no meal, no store, etc...it's all hurry up (to the next back of the line) and wait for practically anything...


This exactly for us.  DH is eligible for DAS, and it's almost impossible to find anything to do where he can be sedentary while waiting until his return time (unless you count sitting in the hot sun, which is a no go).  He can only last maybe three hours in the parks anyway, so we are literally looking at experiencing 2 attractions and a meal on most days for our upcoming trip.  They also have removed a lot of the guest services stations that used to be scattered around, or at least they had in August and September when we were there last, so I have to actually be at the attraction to obtain a return time which makes the DAS more difficult to use.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Krandor said:


> That is one of the things.  The youtubers, etc saying "the line for x is all tthe way back at y" isn't helpful and can give people a wrong impressiosn.  People are going to tink "wow.. I've never seen it past Z before and that was a 2 hour line).   That was also a non-socially distanced line.  So unless you've been during covid and have a point of reference describing to people where a line snakes to doesn't really convey much infformation about how long time wise the line is and in many cases will make people think it is longer time wise then it is.
> 
> EDIT : not saying lines are not long but they need to be reported by time not "line is back to this location"





RedK said:


> I think Disney is going to end up with a problem because of the perceived line length. Families doing any sort of research at all are going to see those lines and those posted wait times, and unless they do serious research on real wait times, they are going to be worried - not just about the wait times, but about the crowding. Disney is going to have to combat the perception that it is a bad experience in order to keep drawing the crowds in.
> 
> Although I have wondered if maybe they have decided to cater to locals and APs only. That would explain why they can get rid of shows, streetmosphere etc - locals and APs are more likely going to come no matter what is missing. If distance travelers aren't going to come because of Covid, then you can make your business decisions based on what cuts a local will accept and still come to the park.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Right? I can’t remember if that picture of the PotC and Splash lines meeting was shared here or if I saw that elsewhere, but if you know MK and walk by and see that, you’re probably going to have a knee jerk reaction that the line (and the wait) is insane before you have a chance to reason why it’s like that.





LSUmiss said:


> I know ppl who have cancelled already b/c of this, the coat & the reduced experience.



I'm hoping people have seen the insane distance that the lines are traversing and have cancelled their trips for next week!


----------



## preemiemama

yulilin3 said:


> what other than max occupancy would be the number they were using?


Not the person you asked, but at one point I remember there being a discussion about them using  "typical" or "usual" capacity vs. max capacity.  But obviously that isn't the case- and with them trying to run a business and make a profit I understand why.


----------



## rstevens333

If you just wanted to be in the MK and didn't care about attractions, what's good?

Surely there must be quiet areas and food that doesn't get huge lines, right?

All this congestion is probably due to the Peoplemover closure. It's kind of the main draw of the entire park.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Perspective is really interesting. These standby waits sound pretty manageable to me. Philharmagic at 30 minutes makes sense considering the theater is limited capacity. Pre-covid it was common for Little Mermaid to spike over 60 minutes midday, Barnstormer often over 40 by late morning. In normal times, it was not uncommon to see long waits for the Speedway & teacups too. And only 35 for Buzz? I actually wouldn’t personally classify any of these as ridiculously long.
> 
> Obviously pre-covid, FP+ helped with touring strategy (and FP would not be helpful now as many people have explained) but these standby waits seem pretty reasonable to me


But a 60 min wait for little mermaid now snakes all the way to dumbo in the blazing sun & that it not about perspective. That’s just miserable.


----------



## Jrb1979

TwoMisfits said:


> I think it's the "no relief" part for the waits...there's nowhere to go to not experience a wait - no ride, no show, no meal, no store, etc...it's all hurry up (to the next back of the line) and wait for practically anything...


That doesn't bother me at all as that's what I do at all parks I visit for the most part. The only time I stop is to eat.


----------



## Krandor

preemiemama said:


> Not the person you asked, but at one point I remember there being a discussion about them using  "typical" or "usual" capacity vs. max capacity.  But obviously that isn't the case- and with them trying to run a business and make a profit I understand why.



Typical capacity would find up with different numbers for every day which seems like more work for little gain.  Setting a number period of MK is current Max X and AK is currently max Y or whatever seems far easier to deal with instead of having max 10k monday, 12k tuesday, back to 11k wedneday then up to 20k on saturday (totally made up numbers)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Jrb1979 said:


> That doesn't bother me at all as that's what I do at all parks I visit for the most part. The only time I stop is to eat.



When I want to go into a store to shop or get some AC relief I don’t want to have to stand in a line in the hot sun. We use shows as “rest” time. That’s no more. Then the QS issues. Seems like there’s no breathing room. It’s a constant “hurry up and wait.”


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> But a 60 min wait for little mermaid now snakes all the way to dumbo in the blazing sun & that it not about perspective. That’s just miserable.



That is a point I hadn't though about.  A 30 minute queue when you're inside the nice themed area in the shade like at say jungle cruise is certainly different then a 30 minute wait out in the sun by the swiss family tree.


----------



## yulilin3

rstevens333 said:


> If you just wanted to be in the MK and didn't care about attractions, what's good?
> 
> Surely there must be quiet areas and food that doesn't get huge lines, right?
> 
> All this congestion is probably due to the Peoplemover closure. It's kind of the main draw of the entire park.


I can tell you from personal experience going on attractions with minimal wait is still possible, eating with minimal wait is possible,  obviously you can always just sit somewhere and take in the sights and sounds without issues. 
The problem i think most people complaining have is that they are expecting an experience similar to what it was prior to March and that is just not possible right now and for a very long time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> what other than max occupancy would be the number they were using?



When this all started there were discussions about what level of capacity Disney woudl manage to.  I think everyone thought the guideline from the state meant 25% of max capacity, but would Disney manage that high knowing that 25% for max capacity (e.g., like New Year's Eve levels) with social distancing would be pretty crowded. So would they instead manage to a percentage of a "normal" day

I think pretty clear now they are operating up to 25% of total max capacity - at least for now.  It would be a little loosy-goosey with the terms/numbers/English Language if they meant they have never increased the max capacity above 25% - HOWEVER on any given day we might manage the allotment of passes below that 25% .  So their could have been only enough passes given out in July for 10% of capacity and that woudl still make it true that they never increased their max capacity above 25%


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> When I want to go into a store to shop or get some AC relief I don’t want to have to stand in a line in the hot sun. We use shows as “rest” time. That’s no more. Then the QS issues. Seems like there’s no breathing room. It’s a constant “hurry up and wait.”



And you used to be able to hop to a less crowded park. Now you're just kind of stuck. 

I guess it's just back to the old days of getting there for rope-drop and doing as much as you can right away!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I can tell you from personal experience going on attractions with minimal wait is still possible, eating with minimal wait is possible,  obviously you can always just sit somewhere and take in the sights and sounds without issues.
> The problem i think most people complaining have is that they are expecting an experience similar to what it was prior to March and that is just not possible right now and for a very long time



Not even comparing it to March - people are comparing to how it was in July and August


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> When this all started there were discussions about what level of capacity Disney woudl manage to.  I think everyone thought the guideline from the state meant 25% of max capacity, but would Disney manage that high knowing that 25% for max capacity (e.g., like New Year's Eve levels) with social distancing would be pretty crowded. So would they instead manage to a percentage of a "normal" day
> 
> I think pretty clear now they are operating up to 25% of total max capacity - at least for now.  It would be a little loosy-goosey with the terms/numbers/English Language if they meant they have never increased the max capacity above 25% - HOWEVER on any given day we might manage the allotment of passes below that 25% .  So their could have been only enough passes given out in July for 10% of capacity and that woudl still make it true that they never increased their max capacity above 25%


Im actually surprised that Chapek disclosed a number,  I'm more puzzled and curious as to why he did it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> And you used to be able to hop to a less crowded park. Now you're just kind of stuck.
> 
> I guess it's just back to the old days of getting there for rope-drop and doing as much as you can right away!



Almost like old strategies still apply - get there for rope drop to do a few things, maybe take a break mid day (probably  not a full on pool break, but go to a MK resort for lunch or something like that), look to eat at off times, stay late when crowds start to lessen and the weather cools, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not even comparing it to March - people are comparing to how it was in July and August


And that is plain lack of common sense.  We all said that was an anomaly and to enjoy it while you could,  no one said that would be the norm going forward,  many voiced that it wouldn't be viable for Disney to continue to operate with such low attendance


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Krandor said:


> That is a point I hadn't though about.  A 30 minute queue when you're inside the nice themed area in the shade like at say jungle cruise is certainly different then a 30 minute wait out in the sun by the swiss family tree.



although on the flip side, a 30 min queue with 6' of space in front of and behind me that is constantly moving (due to not waiting for FP line) is a lot better than a 30 min queue with people all smushed up against me and going through long periods of not moving at all


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> Typical capacity would find up with different numbers for every day which seems like more work for little gain.  Setting a number period of MK is current Max X and AK is currently max Y or whatever seems far easier to deal with instead of having max 10k monday, 12k tuesday, back to 11k wedneday then up to 20k on saturday (totally made up numbers)



Not to mention it still does little to help people picture what it looks like compared to old times, given that attractions, queues, and “other” (dining, shopping, characters, entertainment, etc) are not absorbing people like they did pre-pandemic. And that is not something I think Disney ever would, or even should, announce.

I think grumbling about the wait times across the board for everything is totally fine and expected because we all want the smoothest park experience we can, 2020 or not, but I don’t think Disney has been deceptive or flat out lying about any of it. People drew their own conclusions based on the earlier part of the summer which for all we know could have actually been some much lower percentage actually in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> And that is plain lack of common sense.  We all said that was an anomaly and to enjoy it while you could,  no one said that would be the norm going forward,  many voiced that it wouldn't be viable for Disney to continue to operate with such low attendance



right, but I think people see the shortened park hours, no parades, no character meets, no fire works, etc. while still paying full price BUT saw that nearly everything was a walk on as that making it a tradeoff.

Now if you still are missing all those things, still have shortened (compared to normal times) park hours, still no FP, still no park hopping,e tc. AND now you have to wait 30-60 mins in the hot sun for each ride AND still paying full price as now there isn't the value that maybe before you could see it as still making financial sense


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> although on the flip side, a 30 min queue with 6' of space in front of and behind me that is constantly moving (due to not waiting for FP line) is a lot better than a 30 min queue with people all smushed up against me and going through long periods of not moving at all



Theres perception again! Give me a moving 30 minute line any day vs a 30 minute one where I’m standing still watching FP guest after FP guest go in front of me.The second one would feel so much longer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not to mention it still does little to help people picture what it looks like compared to old times, given that attractions, queues, and “other” (dining, shopping, characters, entertainment, etc) are not absorbing people like they did pre-pandemic. And that is not something I think Disney ever would, or even should, announce.
> 
> I think grumbling about the wait times across the board for everything is totally fine and expected because we all want the smoothest park experience we can, 2020 or not,* but I don’t think Disney has been deceptive or flat out lying about any of it. *People drew their own conclusions based on the earlier part of the summer which for all we know could have actually been some much lower percentage actually in the parks.



and I think most people agree with that, but when you see vloggers and stuff questioning if it is a lie (or flat out saying it is) then it creates all these debates, etc.

I agree with @yulilin3 that I am surprised that Chapek said a number.  If he had just said "when we first opned we didn't see attnedance up to what we were ablet o manage to - and now we are seeing increased attnednace but we having increased our max capacity" then there is less to argue / debate / do math


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> and I think most people agree with that, but when you see vloggers and stuff questioning if it is a lie (or flat out saying it is) then it creates all these debates, etc.
> 
> I agree with @yulilin3 that I am surprised that Chapek said a number.  If he had just said "when we first opned we didn't see attnedance up to what we were ablet o manage to - and now we are seeing increased attnednace but we having increased our max capacity" then there is less to argue / debate / do math



Same vlogger who recently lead people to believe hopping and FP was on the way back without immediately clarifying the situation to gain clicks so consider me not shocked, lol.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

preemiemama said:


> Not the person you asked, but at one point I remember there being a discussion about them using  _*"typical" or "usual" capacity *_vs. max capacity.  But obviously that isn't the case- and with them trying to run a business and make a profit I understand why.


IMO, 25% of "*capacity*" can only be referring to 25% of "_max_" capacity.  That's what capacity means.

On most days, the average/typical/usual "_*attendance*_" doesn't reach capacity, but the capacity never changes.  By definition, it is the maximum number of people the park can hold.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> And that is plain lack of common sense.  We all said that was an anomaly and to enjoy it while you could,  no one said that would be the norm going forward,  many voiced that it wouldn't be viable for Disney to continue to operate with such low attendance



Everyone has to decide what's "worth" it. When we pay thousands of dollars for a trip, it's normal for people to start saying..."hey, it seemed okay before, but now with what I'm reading, I just don't feel like spending all that money to wait longer than normal for things I don't normally wait for and to have an experience I don't think would be enjoyable."

I'm not an idiot, I didn't think it would be empty and no lines forever, in fact I didn't like it empty. But again, I didn't think - maybe I should have? - about the long lines being reported (maybe not true?) for just food, stores and what not. For us, not sure we would find that to be an enjoyable experience. I know my brother, who does not follow Disney message boards/social media, would not love waiting in a long line to just get some booze at Epcot on a random Tuesday! 

Maybe that's not the case. So time will tell, but I don't think people are lacking common sense for being surprised at the reports of lines EVERYWHERE.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but I think people see the shortened park hours, no parades, no character meets, no fire works, etc. while still paying full price BUT saw that nearly everything was a walk on as that making it a tradeoff.
> 
> Now if you still are missing all those things, still have shortened (compared to normal times) park hours, still no FP, still no park hopping,e tc. AND now you have to wait 30-60 mins in the hot sun for each ride AND still paying full price as now there isn't the value that maybe before you could see it as still making financial sense


100% a personal decision.  And here comes the plain old argument that many hate
If it doesn't make sense to you,  right now,  don't come


----------



## MrsBooch

It seems like it's shaping up to where Lines are the new M word as far as - they aren't going anywhere - it's part of the park experience - make the best of it or don't come situation.

Not great. but that's the vibe i'm picking up from the discourse of the last few days.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I'm hoping people have seen the insane distance that the lines are traversing and have cancelled their trips for next week!


I would like to inform the other 24.9% that would be there December 7-11 that it is too crowded and not safe. My wife and I will bite the bullet and go for us all.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> It seems like it's shaping up to where Lines are the new M word as far as - they aren't going anywhere - it's part of the park experience - make the best of it or don't come situation.
> 
> Not great. but that's the vibe i'm picking up from the discourse of the last few days.



Well, I think that's debatable. Masks, no wiggle room.

But there are some things Disney could do to help lessen the lines if they wanted - up capacity on rides, add hopping back (don't tell me they can't figure out how, they can), add more hours.

Why can't some meet and greets come back? They can physical distance using props and such. Everyone in masks, could make for funny pictures!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> 100% a personal decision.  And here comes the plain old argument that many hate
> If it doesn't make sense to you,  right now,  don't come



fully agree ... I will say it seems to have switched pretty quickly.  I could see a lot of people seeing those low crowds in July and August (on top of seeing the safety measures Disney put in place, and that they were working well) and then deciding that they will do a trip - but for most people, even traveling a month or 2 months later is a "last minute trip" so hard to react super fast to changes.  So they booked their trip expecting one thing and are now experiencing something else 

Now, were they worng to expect crowds as low as July?  Maybe, but I think something less that what is seen now is understandable (and maybe we will get to a happy medium over time)


----------



## rstevens333

yulilin3 said:


> I can tell you from personal experience going on attractions with minimal wait is still possible, eating with minimal wait is possible,  obviously you can always just sit somewhere and take in the sights and sounds without issues.
> The problem i think most people complaining have is that they are expecting an experience similar to what it was prior to March and that is just not possible right now and for a very long time



That sounds good to me. My strategy was always to book some FPs and then just follow the wait times and let the day take me where it took me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Those of us who usually travel during holiday weeks are very familiar with waiting for shopping, bathrooms and food. Everyone needs to adjust their expectations I think.

It's kind of refreshing to be back on to the old crowd level posts. 

ETA: I am willing to bet we see a drop off, as usual, after this week. Fall break is a very busy time. I can't say that enough.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Well, I think that's debatable. Masks, no wiggle room.
> 
> But there are some things Disney could do to help lessen the lines if they wanted - up capacity on rides, add hopping back (don't tell me they can't figure out how, they can), add more hours.
> 
> Why can't some meet and greets come back? They can physical distance using props and such. Everyone in masks, could make for funny pictures!



yeah i'm talking more from the perspective of - they aren't changing NOW - like in the immediate - we have no indication that anything is coming down the pike from Disney to make changes that would impact the lines - so all else equal - no wiggle room in this moment of right now.

So if you aren't comfortable with it right now don't come which is what everyone says about mask compliance which is why I said Lines are the new Mask - i'm not saying it's apples to apples...


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Super short lines encouraged lots of people to come, which made the lines too long, which then deters people from going, which makes lines shorter, which in turn encourages more people to come...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Well, I think that's debatable. Masks, no wiggle room.
> 
> But there are some things Disney could do to help lessen the lines if they wanted - up capacity on rides, add hopping back (don't tell me they can't figure out how, they can), add more hours.
> 
> Why can't some meet and greets come back? They can physical distance using props and such.



I’d guess the answer to most (like nearly everything lately) has something to do with the financial benefit to Disney of doing those kinds of things weighed against the cost. They are definitely capable of figuring out how to handle near everything you mentioned if it benefited them.

Discussions surrounding Disney cutting costs in areas where guests would rather them spend the money is some old normal sneaking back in. Yay?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Well, I think that's debatable. Masks, no wiggle room.
> 
> *But there are some things Disney could do to help lessen the lines if they wanted* - up capacity on rides, add hopping back (don't tell me they can't figure out how, they can), add more hours.
> 
> Why can't some meet and greets come back? They can physical distance using props and such. Everyone in masks, could make for funny pictures!



and hopefully they do - and maybe they are.  As I mentioned in another post, this shift in crowd levels did seem to happen pretty quick - maybe quicker than Disney expected and they are playing catch up now


I do think if we assume that we are at that 25% max capacity now, if we take these same crowd levels but add a couple more shows and a few socialyl distance meet and greets (so now the queue space for things like Mickey, Tinker Bell, the Princesses, etc. in MK are used) then maybe there is that "happy medium" of sufficient crowds but people not on top of each other due to the physical size of queues.  Adding a couple hours to the park days would help too


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> As far as optics go-  I don’t care what is and isn’t bad for Disney - I’m not towing that line.
> 
> I’m saying - I can show you long lines and say nothing and it looks bad. But is it really bad? I hear mixed things.
> 
> things I hear consistently-
> 
> it is hot.
> lines are long.
> Not enough places to eat.
> Need more shows
> 
> But what i don’t hear consistently:
> 
> I waited in line for a very long time
> Posted wait time is less than/same as actual
> 
> Until I start seeing constant correlation between long line and long wait - I’m saying that this is an optics issue
> 
> For me. For MY vacation in 40 days, the pics of long lines don’t matter until they mean something.


I have to believe most people are going by app wait times. I've been twice now and agree, a long line doesn't automatically = a long wait, but if you're checking the app and deciding where to go next you can only go by those wait times, which are mostly showing longish. Even if it's not a long wait in total, it will stop people from getting in line and riding what they want which is a bummer. You don't know until you've waited.

Soarin this past weekend never fell below 60. Frozen held steady at 95. Test Track was 90. Gran Fiesta was 20+ (we specifically asked the CM if she thought we could make it through the line in 20 minutes and she said no). I also used the Touring Plans lines app and it showed the wait times weren't far off from what was listed. Seeing the Frozen line snake along Norway in August was jarring at first. But seeing it all the way up into China in October meant the wait was a whole lot longer than August.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Super short lines encouraged lots of people to come, which made the lines too long, which then deters people from going, which makes lines shorter, which in turn encourages more people to come...



Its the ciiiiiiiircle of life...


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Super short lines encouraged lots of people to come, which made the lines too long, which then deters people from going, which makes lines shorter, which in turn encourages more people to come...


And remember to add the flip flop on hours
Disney opened with a number in mind and thus park hours were set
People didn't come making Disney shorten the hours
People started to come and so Disney is changing hours again


----------



## babydoll65

Not sure if this was posted here yet.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm


----------



## Farro

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm



I didn't expect that!


----------



## MrsBooch

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm



interesting....

i wonder if this will be the case at all partner hotels going forward??


----------



## OnceUponATime15

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm



Wonder if the busses will be dropping off at the TTC now as other private arrangements do...


----------



## rteetz

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm


Has to be a cost measure. Likely cheaper than paying Disney directly.


----------



## babydoll65

rteetz said:


> Has to be a cost measure. Likely cheaper than paying Disney directly.


I'm sure but to tell you the truth,  I find the Mears buses much more  comfortable lol


----------



## babydoll65

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Wonder if the busses will be dropping off at the TTC now as other private arrangements do...


If that's the case,  I see many Swan and Dolphin guests walking to the Yacht and Beach club for transportation


----------



## yulilin3

all 4 ships at Bret, France


----------



## Moliphino

DGsAtBLT said:


> Theres perception again! Give me a moving 30 minute line any day vs a 30 minute one where I’m standing still watching FP guest after FP guest go in front of me. The second one would feel so much longer.



The Peter Pan line was an absolute delight for that reason. It actually moved a little too fast - I wanted to see the new queue elements that I never have before because I always used FP.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> what other than max occupancy would be the number they were using?


The problem I guess is that max capacity is a secret so ppl can’t figure out what that really looks like. I understand why Disney would not want to disclose that except it’s also what starts to give the appearance of deception.


----------



## Pens Fan

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm



We got caught by surprise with this. We weren’t staying there but had dinner reservations at Il Mulino after our DHS day. After a long, hot day in the sun we thought it would make sense to grab the bus over there as the Friendship boats aren’t running. Big Mistake. 

There was no signage for a Swan/Dolphin bus directing you to a bus slot. We finally found the one and only CM (that we saw anyway) working the bus area, and even he wasn’t sure where we should wait. He thought it was the charter area so we headed that way. Fortunately we found some other guests waiting on a different charter who had seen one for Swan/ Dolphin earlier. We waited 45 minutes for the bus, only to have it drive right by the Swan, go to Epcot (no one there there be picked up) and then finally back to the Swan. 

The whole time we were waiting we kept debating amongst ourselves whether we should give up and walk or surely a bus will be here soon. 

Shoulda walked.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> The problem I guess is that max capacity is a secret so ppl can’t figure out what that really looks like. I understand why Disney would not want to disclose that except it’s also what starts to give the appearance of deception.



If MK capacity was given by Disney to be 100k, and we knew for a fact 25% was 25k, what does that mean to your average guest? How can they take that number and somewhat accurately gauge what crowds will look and feel like? Even if told this is about half your average day beforehand, the parks are not operating like they were beforehand so it’s potentially just as deceptive and vague  and useless for individuals deciding if they should go.

This is where the vloggers are great, because at the end of the day it’s the actual feel inside the parks that are helpful to guests, and I don’t expect Disney to give us that anymore than I did before when they would advertise a completely different picture than the actual unpleasant crowds and waits one could encounter there.


----------



## musika

I'm really just here to say that I've officially read 2,999 pages of this thread and am awaiting the turn to 3,000. 

That, and long live Carpets of Aladdin.


----------



## MrsBooch

Right now - 2:04pm EST - the wait times in MK don't look TOO scary to me...

The longest posted time is Splash at 65 (i would have done this in the AM)

Haunted - 50 (no way)

Space, SDMT, Pirates, Thunder - all 40 (not bad)

Peter pan and Jungle - 35 (eh...)

Buzz - 30 (no)

and everyone else is between 25-10 min (we can do that)

and Carpets is 10 so really what's the problem here...aren't we all just going for that?


----------



## Farro

Well, everyone can relax. I watched full video and the line for Starbucks was practically nonexistent. 

Trip back on.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Well, everyone can relax. I watched full video and the line for Starbucks was practically nonexistent.
> 
> Trip back on.


 
Last year we did EEMH at DHS arriving at 5 something in the morning. We accomplished nearly everything save for the shows before 9 (including breakfast), but the longest wait was without question.... Starbucks. Same thing at MK on a different day. We looped through Buzz I think 5 times after waiting 20ish minutes for.... Starbucks. 

So if there’s no Starbucks lines I can only assume the parks are July dead again.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Im actually surprised that Chapek disclosed a number,  I'm more puzzled and curious as to why he did it


But I think that’s what makes it seem deceptive b/c I think the 25% capacity is meant to seem appealing to encourage ppl to come. So when it looks like it has been looking, ppl feel lied to.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Let’s see what jersey week is like. We have no true fall break here. But we have the convention.


----------



## Farro

Last word on the vlog since I finally sat and watched it all the to end.

I see where he's doubting the 25%, eh, just his own thoughts. I do get that he didn't ride any rides so we don't know the actual wait times.

But....anyone watching that vlog with a trip planned soon will probably FREAK OUT!!! 

It really did look like insanity. But the boat from MK to Grand Floridian was empty!


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> But I think that’s what makes it seem deceptive b/c I think the 25% capacity is meant to seem appealing to encourage ppl to come. So when it looks like it has been looking, ppl feel lied to.



Maybe it’s always been 25%. To start it was 25% of daily average attendance and now it’s 25% of max capacity. Wouldnt be him lying about the number, and it would explain the increase of crowds. Buckets for AP were filled at DHS when the parks were empty, and now they’re filled with the parks being quite a bit more crowded. Obviously they reallocated bucket spots, but if capacity wasn’t raised, then they were giving virtually no slots to APs, and while some of us believe APs get the short end of the stick when it comes to Disney, I find it hard to believe that their original intention was to have 95% of the parks filled with non-APs when they reopened


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Farro said:


> It really did look like insanity. But the boat from MK to Grand Floridian was empty!


This is what got me the most... "The parks are nonstop busy, this is ridiculous...." "Guys, I got this boat by myself and there's no one to be picked up on the other side either." 

Remember that everything said by anyone online is framed a certain way.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Maybe it’s always been 25%. To start it was 25% of daily average attendance and now it’s 25% of max capacity. Wouldnt be him lying about the number, and it would explain the increase of crowds. Buckets for AP were filled at DHS when the parks were empty, and now they’re filled with the parks being quite a bit more crowded. Obviously they reallocated bucket spots, but if capacity wasn’t raised, then they were giving virtually no slots to APs, and while some of us believe APs get the short end of the stick when it comes to Disney, I find it hard to believe that their original intention was to have 95% of the parks filled with non-APs when they reopened


I can see them giving resort guests more slots then AP holders. Maybe not quite as 95% but maybe 80%. Since resorts aren't filling its probably closer to 50/50 now. I don't think they upped capacity at all. I just think July and August we abismal.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Maybe it’s always been 25%. To start it was 25% of daily average attendance and now it’s 25% of max capacity. Wouldnt be him lying about the number, and it would explain the increase of crowds. Buckets for AP were filled at DHS when the parks were empty, and now they’re filled with the parks being quite a bit more crowded. Obviously they reallocated bucket spots, but if capacity wasn’t raised, then they were giving virtually no slots to APs, and while some of us believe APs get the short end of the stick when it comes to Disney, I find it hard to believe that their original intention was to have 95% of the parks filled with non-APs when they reopened



See I can see it being possible. Numbers made up by me for sake of easier math, if....

20% was for AP, 40% for resort guests, 40% for offsite to begin with at a park with 100k capacity and AP filled, that’s 5000 spots for AP, and 10k each for the other two buckets. AP filled, but the other buckets did not even close to fill so the parks felt quite empty. After tweaks they bumped it to 50% AP and 25 for the other two, putting it at 12.5k APs still selling out their bucket and 12.5k for the other two that are now seeing more people than July. In practice you’d be seeing way more people in the parks without Disney lifting capacity at all, technically.

Again, numbers pulled out of you know where to illustrate why I think it’s totally possible nothing shady or intentionally deceptive is going on here.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Welcome to page 3000!


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I can see them giving resort guests more slots then AP holders. Maybe not quite as 95% but maybe 80%. Since resorts aren't filling its probably closer to 50/50 now. I don't think they upped capacity at all.* I just think July and August we abismal.*



Then how were the AP slots filled up every day at DHS unless they were severely cutting them thin on reservation slots? In the beginning there were probably 5-7k people in the park, most of which APs. Now theres probably about 15-20k in the park. You’re talking a huge increase in reservation slots being reallocated to APs. It just doesn’t add up.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> But a 60 min wait for little mermaid now snakes all the way to dumbo in the blazing sun & that it not about perspective. That’s just miserable.



Oh, I’m not talking about that. The poster I was quoting was purely talking about actual minute length of wait times. No other context other than that. People classify different wait times as “long.”

Heat and sun isn’t a problem for us, but I understand why it’s problematic for people. We’re the kind of people who will happily wait for an hour in full sun in the middle of August to get a perfect spot for FOF. We thrive in the heat and humidity! But I know we are probably in the minority there.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Welcome to page 3000!



I remember when 1,000 seemed like a big deal. Back when masks were still being debated. 

Hold on, I’m getting word that masks are still being debated. 

Maybe the debate will end by page 10,000. Dream big.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I remember when 1,000 seemed like a big deal. Back when masks were still being debated.
> 
> Hold on, I’m getting word that masks are still being debated.
> 
> Maybe the debate will end by page 10,000. Dream big.



Why on earth did you bring up masks?!?!?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Then how were the AP slots filled up every day at DHS unless they were severely cutting them thin on reservation slots? In the beginning there were probably 5-7k people in the park, most of which APs. Now theres probably about 15-20k in the park. You’re talking a huge increase in reservation slots being reallocated to APs. It just doesn’t add up.



They could absolutely have had the ratios at the beginning somewhat reflective of pre-pandemic attendance and tweaked them to reflect actual demand. We do know that they are seeing a higher percentage of APs than normal operation, I think that came from Chapek?


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why on earth did you bring up masks?!?!?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why on earth did you bring up masks?!?!?



I hear Mit wants 1 year olds to wear them at Disney.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316453383578902529


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> They could absolutely have had the ratios at the beginning somewhat reflective of pre-pandemic attendance and tweaked them to reflect actual demand. We do know that they are seeing a higher percentage of APs than normal operation, I think that came from Chapek?



The sheer mention of percentages when it comes to capacity in any business will cause a stir. Restaurants moving from 25% to 50% in NY had a very big reaction to it. With Disney, 25% capacity could mean a number of things and be used at their disposal, and I wouldnt be surprised if they have that line of thinking. Its not a lie that they’re still at 25%, its just a different 25% they’re basing it off off.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not even comparing it to March - people are comparing to how it was in July and August



I would be happy if parks were like they were at the near the end of September.  Except for one of our days at DHS and mobile ordering going down adding to the issues of Space Mountain being down on our final day was enjoyable with pretty manageable wait level at all the parks.

The strange thing about that trip were our two days at DHS.  The first was on a Sunday where there was no availability in any of the buckets.  That was a great day at the park and we even got boarding group 7 for Rise.  The second day was a Thursday where only the AP bucket was full.  That Thursday was far more crowded at the park with far longer waits for everything.  There were far more people in the parks on that Thursday with park availability than there was on that Sunday with no availability.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hear Mit wants 1 year olds to wear them at Disney.


You should have seen the smug look this one 18 month old kid gave me because he didn't have to wear a mask.  These kids today.


----------



## Eric Smith

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I think it’s 25% of your OLD max, that’s where the misleading part is in his statement. But if you laid off 28,000 (many of them at WDW) and still have some on furlough your current max wouldn’t be remotely close to your old one.  I.e staffing food lines, shops, etc.  Plus they closed parades, fireworks etc that suck up crowds so yeah the people FIT in the park but there is no where to go and not enough to eat.
> 
> I am questioning his 100%, and could it exist without mass chaos. I don’t think you could drop 4 times as many people in. Just the ROR boarding groups as it stands would cause disappointments galore.


From what I've heard from other people, the crowds around the actual max capacity is madness.   The issues with waits right now boil down to a few factors:

1) A lot of rides are not running at full capacity to accommodate distancing either in the ride vehicle or between vehicles
2) A lot of shows aren't open.  Shows normally eat up a significant amount of guests
3) Meet and Greets are open, these also eat up a lot of people. 
4) There aren't a lot of the non-ride activities to do.  There aren't any parades or fireworks.  There is either none or very little live entertainment in the parks. 

The ride wait times also don't seem to be super accurate (they're usually high).  A physically long line looks bad, but adding 6 ft of distance between parties can really extend a line with an otherwise typical wait time.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Eric Smith said:


> From what I've heard from other people, the crowds around the actual max capacity is madness.   The issues with waits right now boil down to a few factors:
> 
> 1) A lot of rides are not running at full capacity to accommodate distancing either in the ride vehicle or between vehicles
> 2) A lot of shows aren't open.  Shows normally eat up a significant amount of guests
> 3) Meet and Greets are open, these also eat up a lot of people.
> 4) There aren't a lot of the non-ride activities to do.  There aren't any parades or fireworks.  There is either none or very little live entertainment in the parks.
> 
> The ride wait times also don't seem to be super accurate (they're usually high).  A physically long line looks bad, but adding 6 ft of distance between parties can really extend a line with an otherwise typical wait time.


   Yes I completely agree which lends to the question of what 100% are they discussing, a 100%  that reflects all those realities or the old 100% of 100,000 (or whatever it was.)


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> And you used to be able to hop to a less crowded park. Now you're just kind of stuck.
> 
> I guess it's just back to the old days of getting there for rope-drop and doing as much as you can right away!


It seems like the strategy of rope dropping a park, leaving in the middle of the day and coming back for the last few hours can still work as well.


----------



## runjulesrun

Does anyone know the dates for Jersey week? I'm afraid that's when we will be there.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

runjulesrun said:


> Does anyone know the dates for Jersey week? I'm afraid that's when we will be there.



The first week of November. So the 2nd - 6th. The convention is the 5th and 6th but my district also closes for Election Day and the Monday and Wednesday are half days so lots of people take the whole week off.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Yes I completely agree which lends to the question of what 100% are they discussing, a 100%  that reflects all those realities or the old 100% of 100,000 (or whatever it was.)



The amount of people that could be put through attractions and restaurants and whatnot could always vary depending on staffing and other more unique attraction dependant factors. It was somewhat of a hot topic before the pandemic, artificially lowered attraction capacity, shortened hours, etc.

I think 25% is just simply 25% of their max capacity which because of so many factors Disney can manipulate means little to us for planing purposes.


----------



## scrappinginontario

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if this was posted here yet.
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wa...rs-shuttles-for-theme-park-transportation.htm


I wonder if this will change anything with the Friendship Boats when they reopen?


----------



## Princess Merida

Oh whoa!  I chose Jersey week!  We are there Nov 4-11.  Oh well, there were cheap direct flights for my dates plus we got into CCV for part of our stay and Christmas decorations will be up so it's okay.  Crowds here we come.  Does anyone who has been to the parks have any suggestions on which parks to go to?  I was planning MK while at CCV and HWS while at BWV.  HWS is booked so now maybe Epcot.  Is skipping AK right now a bad choice?


----------



## Farro

I thought people from Jersey weren't coming to Disney because of quarantining?

Will Jersey week even be a thing this year?

We were there during Jersey week one year and honestly it didn't seem that crowded.


----------



## runjulesrun

mi*vida*loca said:


> The first week of November. So the 2nd - 6th. The convention is the 5th and 6th but my district also closes for Election Day and the Monday and Wednesday are half days so lots of people take the whole week off.


Thanks! We arrive on the 6th so I will prepare myself for a potentially crowded weekend.


----------



## NJlauren

mi*vida*loca said:


> Let’s see what jersey week is like. We have no true fall break here. But we have the convention.





mi*vida*loca said:


> The first week of November. So the 2nd - 6th. The convention is the 5th and 6th but my district also closes for Election Day and the Monday and Wednesday are half days so lots of people take the whole week off.



Our district canceled jersey week, we have school every day now!


----------



## NJlauren

Farro said:


> I thought people from Jersey weren't coming to Disney because of quarantining?
> 
> Will Jersey week even be a thing this year?
> 
> We were there during Jersey week one year and honestly it didn't seem that crowded.



It all depends, we are going to quarantine and just deal with it, but we moved our week since now school is open the whole week for our district.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Farro said:


> I thought people from Jersey weren't coming to Disney because of quarantining?
> 
> Will Jersey week even be a thing this year?
> 
> We were there during Jersey week one year and honestly it didn't seem that crowded.



The quarantine isn’t mandatory. It’s completely voluntary. I don’t know anyone who follows it. Also people who work in critical infrastructure fields, such as health care and federal, state and local law enforcement are exempt from quarantine.

I did jersey week in 2018. I didn’t find it bad either.


----------



## yulilin3

runjulesrun said:


> Thanks! We arrive on the 6th so I will prepare myself for a potentially crowded weekend.


Just a piece of advice for everyone. Always plan for a crowded visit


----------



## runjulesrun

Farro said:


> I thought people from Jersey weren't coming to Disney because of quarantining?
> 
> Will Jersey week even be a thing this year?
> 
> We were there during Jersey week one year and honestly it didn't seem that crowded.


On one hand, I want to say fingers crossed it isn't a thing this year but really, capacity is capacity and it won't be more crowded than it has been the last couple weeks when the parks reached the reduced capacity.

And that was a horrible run on sentence.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

NJlauren said:


> Our district canceled jersey week, we have school every day now!



Ours is still on. That’s the week they do parent teacher conferences. They do it on the two half days. 

I read somewhere that some districts are not doing hybrid classes (virtual only) the two weeks following jersey week in anticipation of all of the vacations that will be taken. Kids and teachers. They’ll force a “quarantine.”


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> 100% a personal decision.  And here comes the plain old argument that many hate
> If it doesn't make sense to you,  right now,  don't come


I don't disagree  *BUT* there's an awful lot of annual passholders who had to make a decision as to whether to choose a refund or keep their passes during a period when waits were very low.  I'm sure that many were willing to overlook the suspended perks and experiences that they paid for expecting that crowds would remain low....not July low, but lower than now. I don't thinks it's unreasonable for the expectation to be somewhat more consumer friendly than it's playing out right now.  I'm certainly judging that based on my own out of state APH perspective though!


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> It seems like the strategy of rope dropping a park, leaving in the middle of the day and coming back for the last few hours can still work as well.



as of now this is our "plan"


----------



## NJlauren

mi*vida*loca said:


> Ours is still on. That’s the week they do parent teacher conferences. They do it on the two half days.
> 
> I read somewhere that some districts are not doing hybrid classes (virtual only) the two weeks following jersey week in anticipation of all of the vacations that will be taken. Kids and teachers. They’ll force a “quarantine.”



Same we have parent teacher that week as well.

I was wondering if school were going to do that....  we moved to thanksgiving, no word on this 2 week virtual time yet over here!


----------



## rteetz

I will be there myself from the 5th-10th. Originally was supposed to be Wine and Dine weekend but still going with that cancelled. I expect it to be more crowded on the weekend itself. Touring Plans doesn't expect huge crowds either but with 25% its hard to figure that out with the limits.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

The only time I found jersey week to be bad was in Epcot the final weekend of food and wine and it was veterans day. We left because I felt unsafe. I thought we were going to be crushed in WS. With 25% capacity I don’t see that being an issue in WS. Other than that we had a great time.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> as of now this is our "plan"


I'm looking to schedule a late lunch/early dinner at a table service restaurant for some parts of our trips.  I think we're also going to take it a bit slower and just see what we can get done.  We won't be too torn up if we don't get a ROTR boarding group or if we aren't able to ride everything as much as we want to.  This will be a very different trip than we're used to, but hopefully it will be more relaxing.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...-extended-through-christmas-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...-extended-through-christmas-at-magic-kingdom/



Oh yeah. It's not coming back!


----------



## rteetz

Per wdwmagic, Entertainment CMs have or are in the process of being cut to the bare minimum this week. Anything and everything gone.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Saw on Facebook that AP pop up shop has a gift with $50 purchase. It’s the coasters and cutting boards used for F&W AP gifts last year and the one before.

Whoever said Uni treats their passholders better?


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Saw on Facebook that AP pop up shop has a gift with $50 purchase. It’s the coasters and cutting boards used for F&W AP gifts last year and the one before.
> 
> Whoever said Uni treats their passholders better?


Yep I had to laugh at that. 

On the bright side some stuff is 50% in there and reportedly you can use the 30% AP discount on top of that.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Per wdwmagic, Entertainment CMs have or are in the process of being cut to the bare minimum this week. Anything and everything gone.
> 
> View attachment 532295



What else that's still actually happening at the parks will now be gone? Are they getting rid of characters?

I'm going to open a bottle of wine later and cry to you-tube videos of rides on the People Mover.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...-extended-through-christmas-at-magic-kingdom/



I hope it’s open by next September.....It’s my favorite ride at MK.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> What else that's still actually happening at the parks will now be gone? Are they getting rid of characters?


I think this is still those that haven't been called back. Like this says this also includes fireworks CMs, etc.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Farro said:


> What else that's still actually happening at the parks will now be gone? Are they getting rid of characters?
> 
> I'm going to open a bottle of wine later and cry to you-tube videos of rides on the People Mover.


hmmm idk about this one.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...-extended-through-christmas-at-magic-kingdom/



duuuuude.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I think this is still those that haven't been called back. Like this says this also includes fireworks CMs, etc.



Alot of scrap metal over at Epcot from Harmonius to toss out if they’re getting rid of fireworks


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I think this is still those that haven't been called back. Like this says this also includes fireworks CMs, etc.


A friend that's friends with Drizella got laid off today.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> duuuuude.



idk about you, but I’m looking forward to the end result


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> A friend that's friends with Drizella got laid off today.


god damnit! They were part of the minimal characters that are still in the parks too. I hate that I don't understand and am truly just a consumer but you HAVE to have entertainment to make money don't you!?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> idk about you, but I’m looking forward to the end result
> 
> View attachment 532296


Now they should have all the kinks worked out from the original ones.


----------



## yulilin3

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> god damnit! They were part of the minimal characters that are still in the parks too. I hate that I don't understand and am truly just a consumer but you HAVE to have entertainment to make money don't you!?


The Disney experience we all knew is gone, not wanting to sound dramatic is just the truth.


----------



## Jrb1979

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> god damnit! They were part of the minimal characters that are still in the parks too. I hate that I don't understand and am truly just a consumer but you HAVE to have entertainment to make money don't you!?


You have to remember right now til things get better they are looking at the ROI for many things. Sadly it's been that way for awhile. Just remember Chapek did say that the CM's are the entertainment.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> god damnit! They were part of the minimal characters that are still in the parks too. I hate that I don't understand and am truly just a consumer but you HAVE to have entertainment to make money don't you!?



Maybe they don’t need it to make the most money they can out of the limited number of people that can be in the parks right now. They probably have some idea of how much they can push before enough people push back.

It’s all really unfortunate and sad to watch unfold. I’ll get called negative but I think much of this kind of change is going to be permanent or extremely long term.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney experience we all knew is gone, not wanting to sound dramatic is just the truth.


I was so naïve in thinking that nothing could ever change Disney. To me, the most "life changing" moment in my young life (30 years) was 9/11, and even that couldn't end Disney. So I had this idea in my head that they'll always bounce back. Glad I got the 5 trips I did and got to show my daughter the magic before it ended.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney experience we all knew is gone, not wanting to sound dramatic is just the truth.



Oh suuuuuure when you say it it’s being realistic when I do months ago it’s being negative. 

But for real, I agree, and it’s pretty sad. Fully aware how dramatic this will sound and I acknowledge there are real and bigger problems than this not limited to the CMs who are out of work, but I’m sad for my kids that they’re going to miss out on what WDW was. Very weird to think that if we had gone weeks or a month earlier we would have had one “last” trip as normal.


----------



## Pyotr

Things will be back to relatively normal. Just give it time.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> You have to remember right now til things get better they are looking at the ROI for many things. Sadly it's been that way for awhile. Just remember Chapek did say that the CM's are the entertainment.


Context is always important. He said that when opening SWGE. Prior to a global pandemic that shifted and changed their entire business.


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> Things will be back to relatively normal. Just give it time.


I agree but the reason they are doing a lot of this is because it won't be soon.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> The Disney experience we all knew is gone, not wanting to sound dramatic is just the truth.


Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I’m always going to remain optimistic and hopeful when it comes to WDW.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.


I think something many aren't grasping yet.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Context is always important. He said that when opening SWGE. Prior to a global pandemic that shifted and changed their entire business.


Yes and no. I do agree that the global pandemic changed things, I do think they have wanted to cut a lot of the entertainment for awhile. Maybe not as much as now but some.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> Things will be back to relatively normal. Just give it time.



Yes eventually after 9/11 things returned but I  think this is worse and will take longer. Even still, I think it’s ages until we see investment in the parks again like we did in the last decade or so, which is super unfortunate given the state of Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes and no. I do agree that the global pandemic changed things, I do think they have wanted to cut a lot of the entertainment for awhile. Maybe not as much as now but some.


Again you have to look at the situation. Yes Disney has less entertainment than they have previously (say February prior to COVID). Disney likes thinks that have ROI. Anything that doesn't have a direct return is going to be the first to cut.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## gottalovepluto

babydoll65 said:


> I'm sure but to tell you the truth,  I find the Mears buses much more  comfortable lol


Pre-COVID sure. Given the packed, maskless MDE return reports I don’t want to touch anything Mears with a 10 foot pole right now.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I agree but the reason they are doing a lot of this is because it won't be *soon*.



Dont use Soon against us.


----------



## MrsBooch

andyman8 said:


> Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.



I think i accepted changes like no FP, no dining plan, park passes, no hopping - but fundamental change means no characters, no entertainment and only rides and a focus on streaming media then I’ll go to sesame place 40 mins away and watch Netflix when we get home.

characters, entertainment - that’s as much a part of the parks as the rides. Is that what we are talking about here?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316453383578902529


Getting in a nice couple weeks of Vacay from Sacramento between FL & SoCal they are


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Again you have to look at the situation. Yes Disney has less entertainment than they have previously (say February prior to COVID). Disney likes thinks that have ROI. Anything that doesn't have a direct return is going to be the first to cut.


Its what I was saying. The things they cut have low ROI. I know the situation changed things but IMO it just rushed things they had planned to cut. Maybe not 28,000 CM's but I think some of these were going to be cut eventually anyways.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Again you have to look at the situation. Yes Disney has less entertainment than they have previously (say February prior to COVID). Disney likes thinks that have ROI. Anything that doesn't have a direct return is going to be the first to cut.


People need to understand that Disney has to plan as if the survival of the company depends on cutting costs, because it does.  We aren't talking a down quarter or two.  We are talking multiple quarters of massive amounts of revenue just disappearing and they don't know when that revenue might reappear.


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I think i accepted changes like no FP, no dining plan, park passes, no hopping - but fundamental change means no characters, no entertainment and only rides and a focus on streaming media then I’ll go to sesame place 40 mins away and watch Netflix when we get home.
> 
> characters, entertainment - that’s as much a part of the parks as the rides. Is that what we are talking about here?



Disney knows they’re above the standard of the Six Flags and Cedar Fairs of the world, the extra magic is part of Disney and it makes their parks and resorts sit atop all the rest. Take it all away and you’re left with a barebones amusement park. There’s only so long they’ll be able to withstand being in that class of parks until they bring back what made them so special. Contrary to belief, there’s still members in those boardrooms that cherish what Disney is. Most, if not all things will be back. Wont be tomorrow, won’t be the end of the year, probably won’t be next year, but there’s a hole to be dug out for many company’s, and Disney will survive and thrive again


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Its what I was saying. The things they cut have low ROI. I know the situation changed things but IMO it just rushed things they had planned to cut. Maybe not 28,000 CM's but I think some of these were going to be cut eventually anyways.


I am not disagreeing there would be cuts eventually but this is drastically deeper than anything else. They don't cut even 100s of entertainment at a time usually. You get an act here or there cut usually around end of fiscal year.


----------



## MrsBooch

Can we pls go back to complaining about the lines - thanks...


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Disney knows they’re above the standard of the Six Flags and Cedar Fairs of the world, the extra magic is part of Disney and it makes their parks and resorts sit atop all the rest. Take it all away and you’re left with a barebones amusement park. There’s only so long they’ll be able to withstand being in that class of parks until they bring back what made them so special. Contrary to belief, there’s still members in those boardrooms that cherish what Disney is. Most, if not all things will be back. Wont be tomorrow, won’t be the end of the year, probably won’t be next year, but there’s a hole to be dug out for many company’s, and Disney will survive and thrive again


I think somethings will be back but not all. Parades and fireworks yes they will be back. Small things like the orchestra in The Grand Floridian will not. I think now they are trying to find ways to offer as little as possible and what people will accept.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I think Disney has way more wiggle room to decrease and cut from the parks and resorts than a lot of people want to believe. The way Disney is ingrained in so many of us from the repeat guests to the once in a lifetimers who check it off their list sets them completely apart from Six Flags, or even Universal. It’s not just the actual experience.

Eventually those of us who go often will embrace whatever the current state is, and the less frequent guests won’t know what they’re missing. Of course some breaking point exists, it has to, but I don’t think we are approaching that at all.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I think somethings will be back but not all. Parades and fireworks yes they will be back. Small things like the orchestra in The Grand Floridian will not. I think now they are trying to find ways to offer as little as possible and what people will accept.


Or like mentioned these things won't be returning for months so they are laying off to save money.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I think somethings will be back but not all. Parades and fireworks yes they will be back. Small things like the orchestra in The Grand Floridian will not. I think now they are trying to find ways to offer as little as possible and what people will accept.



Youre thinking short term. There’s no reason to believe the Orchestra will never be brought back. It’s an iconic piece of that hotel. Nothing sells better than nostalgia. I wouldnt be remotely surprised if in 10 years it’s brought back. Things will slowly trickle back over the course of the years entertainment wise.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think Disney has way more wiggle room to decrease and cut from the parks and resorts than a lot of people want to believe. The way Disney is ingrained in so many of us from the repeat guests to the once in a lifetimers who check it off their list sets them completely apart from Six Flags, or even Universal. It’s not just the actual experience.
> 
> Eventually those of us who go often will embrace whatever the current state is, and the less frequent guests won’t know what they’re missing. Of course some breaking point exists, it has to, but I don’t think we are approaching that at all.


I agree with your last paragraph.  As an ap for 20 years i know what it was like to have really cool ap perks year round,  new aps get excited over a magnet


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Special shout out to whoever made the call to go all in on DVC years ago. Thousands of people who are paying for the upkeep of several resorts when times are tough whether they want to go or not, and some more $$$ from those guests if they do come.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I agree with your last paragraph.  As an ap for 20 years i know what it was like to have really cool ap perks year round,  new aps get excited over a magnet



And I bet if you had asked AP holders around when those cool perks existed a lot of them would claim they would drop the APs without them. A small number may have solely because of that, but I’d bet more probably accepted the changes (and price hikes) and remained or will remain APs until non Disney circumstances stop them.

I have learned to never claim I have a specific breaking point for being done with Disney, because outside of being unable to because of outside circumstances (hello Covid), I’ll grumble and complain about changes but I’ll be there lol.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> And I bet if you had asked AP holders around when those cool perks existed a lot of them would claim they would drop the APs without them. A small number may have solely because of that, but I’d bet more probably accepted the changes (and price hikes) and remained or will remain APs until non Disney circumstances stop them.
> 
> I have learned to never claim I have a specific breaking point for being done with Disney, because outside of being unable to because of outside circumstances (hello Covid), I’ll grumble and complain about changes but I’ll be there lol.


Right there with you.  If it still makes financial sense for me,  I'll continue to renew


----------



## Mit88




----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> I think i accepted changes like no FP, no dining plan, park passes, no hopping - but fundamental change means no characters, no entertainment and only rides and a focus on streaming media then I’ll go to sesame place 40 mins away and watch Netflix when we get home.
> 
> characters, entertainment - that’s as much a part of the parks as the rides. Is that what we are talking about here?


To make a distinction on my earlier post: face coverings, physically distant queues, no PH, no DDP are part of what I'd consider the "current normal." Given current health and safety restrictions in place, these are necessary changes _for the time_ _being_ but changes I don't believe Disney would make if they didn't feel they were necessary in the current environment.

When I talk about moving towards a "new normal" at some point, it's far more ambiguous. That "new normal" may include park reservations, big changes to FP, less of an emphasis on live entertainment, changes with characters, changes to services/products that were commonplace. etc... Either way, I believe that "new normal" will certainly include modifications that fundamentally change the Guest Experience -- for better and for worse. Especially in the immediate "aftermath" of all this, the WDW experience (or that of DLR) likely will not look like it did in March. Of course, Disney wouldn't have laid off 28k employees if not for the pandemic, but if you look deeper than just the number, you'll see where they're making the biggest cuts. It indicates what their corporate priorities are at the moment. It's not like Disney is going to be in the market for 28k new employees come the end of 2021 or 2022.

To Chapek, the Disney "magic" (i.e. what separates them from their competitors) is their IP. What separates a Disney from a Six Flags or even Universal is Mickey, Minnie, Spider-Man, Darth Vader, and Buzz Lightyear. He's said this himself on a number of occasions. That doesn't mean that live entertainment, service, atmospheric enhancements, etc... don't matter but it's about priorities. As we move towards that "new normal," those priorities will be front and center, and for some, that's a fundamentally different way to approach Disney. It all comes down to priorities: where do you invest the money? How do you allocate resources?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 532302View attachment 532303View attachment 532304


I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> And I bet if you had asked AP holders around when those cool perks existed a lot of them would claim they would drop the APs without them. A small number may have solely because of that, but I’d bet more probably accepted the changes (and price hikes) and remained or will remain APs until non Disney circumstances stop them.
> 
> I have learned to never claim I have a specific breaking point for being done with Disney, because outside of being unable to because of outside circumstances (hello Covid), I’ll grumble and complain about changes but I’ll be there lol.



Yeah but to me the difference is, yes there’s always been entertainment cuts, but never like this. It’s currently close to non-existent. While I’m only speaking for myself, it’s still something that makes Disney, Disney. If you take that away for it to never return, you’re going to have a lot more angry fans than AP perks being changed, or a ride behind rethemed. The substitutes are less than what was there, but at least there were substitutes. Taking away live entertainment and expect people to just forget it ever existed or get over it will be a tall task


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.



Agreed. I don’t think you have to be up to date on Disney news to realize what’s going on, pointing the finger with each and every public statement is getting a little petty.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> To make a distinction on my earlier post: face coverings, physically distant queues, no PH, no DDP are part of what I'd consider the "current normal." Given current health and safety restrictions in place, these are necessary changes _for the time_ _being_ but changes I don't believe Disney would make if they didn't feel they were necessary in the current environment.
> 
> When I talk about moving towards a "new normal" at some point, it's far more ambiguous. That "new normal" may include park reservations, big changes to FP, less of an emphasis on live entertainment, changes with characters, changes to services/products that were commonplace. etc... Either way, I believe that "new normal" will certainly include modifications that fundamentally change the Guest Experience -- for better and for worse. Especially in the immediate "aftermath" of all this, the WDW experience (or that of DLR) likely will not look like it did in March. Of course, Disney wouldn't have laid off 28k employees if not for the pandemic, but if you look deeper than just the number, you'll see where they're making the biggest cuts. It indicates what their corporate priorities are at the moment. It's not like Disney is going to be in the market for 28k new employees come the end of 2021 or 2022.
> 
> To Chapek, the Disney "magic" (i.e. what separates them from their competitors) is their IP. What separates a Disney from a Six Flags or even Universal is Mickey, Minnie, Spider-Man, Darth Vader, and Buzz Lightyear. He's said this himself on a number of occasions. That doesn't mean that live entertainment, service, atmospheric enhancements, etc... don't matter but it's about priorities. LWhere do you invest the money? How do you allocate resources?



That IP is a huge part of what builds the loyalty so many people feel towards Disney and drives the desire to vacation there. Do I like that distinction over what I feel makes WDW WDW? Not really. Do I think he’s wrong? No.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.


Who are they supposed to blame for their parks in CA still being closed despite the evidence that they can operate parks safely in this environment around the world?


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> Who are they supposed to blame for their parks in CA still being closed despite the evidence that they can operate parks safely in this environment around the world?



Its not that the blame isn’t on California, or Newsom, it’s that poking is clearly not working, so why continue doing it? Newsom is obviously not buckling to the pressure that Disney is putting on them. Just get everything ready so when he does decide it’s time, you’re ready to go


----------



## yulilin3

I believe this latest statement from Disney is in direct response to senator Warren's accusing Disney management


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Its not that the blame isn’t on California, or Newsom, it’s that poking is clearly not working, so why continue doing it? Newsom is obviously not buckling to the pressure that Disney is putting on them. Just get everything ready so when he does decide it’s time, you’re ready to go


Playing nice for six months obviously didn't work.  So they now need to put the blame where it clearly belongs.  People need to know Newsom will be completely responsible for the next round of layoffs in CA.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 532302View attachment 532303View attachment 532304



What is this in response to?


----------



## Mit88

magickingdomprincess said:


> What is this in response to?



https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...over-disneys-short-sighted-business-decisions


Sorry, thought the letter had been posted here already


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Who are they supposed to blame for their parks in CA still being closed despite the evidence that they can operate parks safely in this environment around the world?


Not that, the employees being laid off. That would’ve happened regardless of CA being open or not.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Not that, the employees being laid off. That would’ve happened regardless of CA being open or not.


There wouldn't have been as many layoffs in CA if the parks were open.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.





Brianstl said:


> Who are they supposed to blame for their parks in CA still being closed despite the evidence that they can operate parks safely in this environment around the world?


Perhaps I missed part of the letter, but wasn't it about executive pay and dividends in the midst of these layoffs? If so, then California or a "responsible reopening" have nothing to do with that. There are folks on here who have come up with more reasonable defenses of Disney's decision than its own PR/Public Affairs team.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> There wouldn't have been as many layoffs in CA if the parks were open.


They still would’ve happened. Yes they were larger but Disney has played this off like it’s Disney’s fault.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps I missed part of the letter, but wasn't it about executive pay and dividends in the midst of these layoffs? If so, then California or a "responsible reopening" have nothing to do with that. There are folks on here who have come up with more reasonable defenses of Disney's decision than its own PR/Public Affairs team.


Disney’s response to this letter from Warren specifically noted the CA closures. Disney’s original layoff notice stated it was in large part due to CA being closed. That really isn’t true. Sure would some jobs have been saved? Yes. Certainly not 28,000. People are also stuck up on the executive pay. That yes also would have saved some jobs but again not 28,000. That’s the nature of this situation.


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> Can we pls go back to complaining about the lines - thanks...



I was just talking to my brother. He's coming for a few days on our next trip. He likes to go to WDW - been a good amount of times.

I was telling him about all the entertainment cuts and he's like - did you know that there is an aquarium at Epcot (um, yeah) and parrots that fly over your head at Animal Kingdom? Put that on our to do list!  He's still excited to go!

Just shows how Disney means something totally different to each person. Some of the cuts are deep for people, especially people on this board. Some people won't notice anything.

I'm probably in the middle. I will say I feel worse when I read the boards than I do if I just hear it in passing. That's not blaming or complaining, I just react to people's reactions.
Then when I talk to people like my brother, who are like "it's still gonna be great!", I think that way too! I'm not very complicated...

For me, as long as AK is still there in all it's glory, the magic is still there. 

Unless I have to wait in line to get in the Mexico Pavilion. Then the magic is kaput.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Disney’s response to this letter from Warren specifically noted the CA closures. Disney’s original layoff notice stated it was in large part due to CA being closed. That really isn’t true. Sure would some jobs have been saved? Yes. Certainly not 28,000. People are also stuck up on the executive pay. That yes also would have saved some jobs but again not 28,000. That’s the nature of this situation.


No, I totally agree with you. I guess my question is just what does California (or really most of what's mentioned in their statement) have to do with the impetus for the statement: the Senator's letter (which was about shareholder dividends and executive pay restoration in the midst of these layoffs)?


----------



## rpb718

I leave for a 2.5 hour dentist appointment and come back to this?  The last 5 pages were more painful than the dentist.

I know we hit 3000 pages today but it could have just as easily been 4000 since originally there was a "companion" thread here that rehashed the same subjects as this one and was mercifully locked some months back.  (Remember the good-old-days where you'd lock the threads so you could get some sleep @rteetz?)



yulilin3 said:


> The Disney experience we all knew is gone, not wanting to sound dramatic is just the truth.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh suuuuuure when you say it it’s being realistic when I do months ago it’s being negative.



The realists didn't really know, but we suspected as much and offered our much-maligned opinions.  (If anyone has ever perused the history of the Spanish flu and grasped the implications and parallels you would have too).   I know I posted yesterday that the recovery will not be swift, but the combined messaging from Disney news releases on a weekly basis has me continually adding years to it.

So now on my trip I only get one of Cinderella's step-sisters?  Fine.   So now the lines are long for everything?  Fine.

I'll make up my own rides.  I'll call one "Grand Floridian Adventure" and do what yesterday's youtuber did - I'll ride a boat over to the Grand Floridian and then Monorail back to MK.  For an upcharge you can get a cupcake.   Then I'll hop a bus and go on another new ride, a horror ride in keeping with the season.  I'll call it "Nightmare at Disney Springs".


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.


To oversimplify, would you say the new regime under Chapek is the reason?

edit: meaning his vision for Disney.


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> it's been explained several times why fp right now wouldn't work. It would be an extremely limited get and then it would balloon standby wait time where now you see 60 minutes becomeing 90+


Yeah, but you are a regular. My wife and I are in our late 50's and we dont want to tour the parks like you. Give us 3 fastpasses, we will ride what we want and if we dont ride another thing, fine. We come from >1000 miles, pay deluxe prices, and only have a few must do's. People tour differently.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rpb718 said:


> I leave for a 2.5 hour dentist appointment and come back to this?  The last 5 pages were more painful than the dentist.
> 
> I know we hit 3000 pages today but it could have just as easily been 4000 since originally there was a "companion" thread here that rehashed the same subjects as this one and was mercifully locked some months back.  (Remember the good-old-days where you'd lock the threads so you could get some sleep @rteetz?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The realists didn't really know, but we suspected as much and offered our much-maligned opinions.  (If anyone has ever perused the history of the Spanish flu and grasped the implications and parallels you would have too).   I know I posted yesterday that the recovery will not be swift, but the combined messaging from Disney news releases on a weekly basis has me continually adding years to it.
> 
> So now on my trip I only get one of Cinderella's step-sisters?  Fine.   So now the lines are long for everything?  Fine.
> 
> I'll make up my own rides.  I'll call one "Grand Floridian Adventure" and do what yesterday's youtuber did - I'll ride a boat over to the Grand Floridian and then Monorail back to MK.  For an upcharge you can get a cupcake.   Then I'll hop a bus and go on another new ride, a horror ride in keeping with the season.  I'll call it "Nightmare at Disney Springs".


I love it when people deem themselves "realists"


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but you are a regular. My wife and I are in our late 50's and we dont want to tour the parks like you. Give us 3 fastpasses, we will ride what we want and if we dont ride another thing, fine. We come from >1000 miles, pay deluxe prices, and only have a few must do's. People tour differently.


Me being a local has nothing to do with the fact that fp under the current conditions won't work


----------



## disneygirlsng

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, but you are a regular. My wife and I are in our late 50's and we dont want to tour the parks like you. Give us 3 fastpasses, we will ride what we want and if we dont ride another thing, fine. We come from >1000 miles, pay deluxe prices, and only have a few must do's. People tour differently.


It's not really about different touring styles, it's logistically not feasible right now.


----------



## Tigger's ally

disneygirlsng said:


> It's not really about different touring styles, it's logistically not feasible right now.





yulilin3 said:


> Me being a local has nothing to do with the fact that fp under the current conditions won't work


It would if each ride was open to capacity. Hence the problem. I LOVE dis as much as anybody, but they need to keep those of us spending big bucks to risk a trip happy.  Put 5 more CMs at each ride, open each side. Cater to those willing to supporr you in tough times. Good business.


----------



## rpb718

Tigger's ally said:


> I love it when people deem themselves "realists"



Well, I'll put it this way.  There is not a post I have added to this thread since the beginning that I can look back and wish I hadn't.

ETA: Even all the ones that rteetz deleted.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Slightly off topic but we went to Cedar Point last Sunday for their Halloween stuff. I just wanted to comment on how they are doing some things compared to Disney. Masking and social distancing remains the same at both parks (we did Disney over Labor Day weekend/week). Cedar point does get an edge on their social distancing on exiting rides since Disney doesn’t do that. But most protocols and cleaning are the same. Crowds have also greatly increased at CP - max capacity the day before we went but even our poorish weather day was much much more crowded than earlier summer. Ride lines very long. Coasters that didn’t have return times were 120 min wait. That being said that isn’t much different than a normal day there. Instead of an online virtual queue like studios you go to the coaster you want to ride at open and at 4:30 and get a return time ticket (wait in line for this as park opens roughly 45 min early). You return with hopefully a shorter line. On Saturday the line was still over an hour by reports. For us only 20 min for the newest - Steel Vengeance. We didn’t get to ride much. My kid rode 5 small rides and we rode one major coaster but we only were there 5 hours of park opening time so not bad. They decked out the whole park with decorations. It was beautiful. They had kid activities - trick or treat and mazes and crafts. They had characters in the park - similar to citizens of Hollywood and also peanuts characters who were in a distanced meet and greet. They had a number of small shows around the park. They did not do any scare zones or haunted houses. They had a decent number of employees working (actually better than earlier in the summer when many rides were closed). They had a lot of food areas closed but most major ones were open. We didn’t have to wait long to order and receive fresh food. Employees were very friendly. They did not seem to have hired any foreign employees like they normally have over the summer (for obvious reasons). Honestly I felt like they did a similar job to Disney and are also having significant increase in crowds. I feel like both CP and Disney should be able to increase ride capacity if they get kick you out of the park strict on rides with mask removal. If they start doing this word of mouth would keep compliance pretty high. Now I doubt they would actually do it but honestly I think they should. It is known that if you line jump at CP they can and will kick you out if they catch you so I don’t think it would be hard for mask compliance issues if they wanted to do it.


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> It would if each ride was open to capacity. Hence the problem. I LOVE dis as much as anybody, but they need to keep those of us spending big bucks to risk a trip happy.  Put 5 more CMs at each ride, open each side. Cater to those willing to supporr you in tough times. Good business.


But you do know why the attractions are not operating at full capacity? That's the whole point,  again not sure how me being a local would change how fp operates


----------



## Eric Smith

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I was so naïve in thinking that nothing could ever change Disney. To me, the most "life changing" moment in my young life (30 years) was 9/11, and even that couldn't end Disney. So I had this idea in my head that they'll always bounce back. Glad I got the 5 trips I did and got to show my daughter the magic before it ended.


This is a bit melodramatic.  The magic isn’t gone forever, it’s just temporary.  Eventually the fireworks, parades and characters will come back. It won’t look exactly the same as it did pre-COVID, but change is inevitable.


----------



## disneygirlsng

MinnieMSue said:


> Slightly off topic but we went to Cedar Point last Sunday for their Halloween stuff. I just wanted to comment on how they are doing some things compared to Disney. Masking and social distancing remains the same at both parks (we did Disney over Labor Day weekend/week). Cedar point does get an edge on their social distancing on exiting rides since Disney doesn’t do that. But most protocols and cleaning are the same. Crowds have also greatly increased at CP - max capacity the day before we went but even our poorish weather day was much much more crowded than earlier summer. Ride lines very long. Coasters that didn’t have return times were 120 min wait. That being said that isn’t much different than a normal day there. Instead of an online virtual queue like studios you go to the coaster you want to ride at open and at 4:30 and get a return time ticket (wait in line for this as park opens roughly 45 min early). You return with hopefully a shorter line. On Saturday the line was still over an hour by reports. For us only 20 min for the newest - Steel Vengeance. We didn’t get to ride much. My kid rode 5 small rides and we rode one major coaster but we only were there 5 hours of park opening time so not bad. They decked out the whole park with decorations. It was beautiful. They had kid activities - trick or treat and mazes and crafts. They had characters in the park - similar to citizens of Hollywood and also peanuts characters who were in a distanced meet and greet. They had a number of small shows around the park. They did not do any scare zones or haunted houses. They had a decent number of employees working (actually better than earlier in the summer when many rides were closed). They had a lot of food areas closed but most major ones were open. We didn’t have to wait long to order and receive fresh food. Employees were very friendly. They did not seem to have hired any foreign employees like they normally have over the summer (for obvious reasons). Honestly I felt like they did a similar job to Disney and are also having significant increase in crowds. I feel like both CP and Disney should be able to increase ride capacity if they get kick you out of the park strict on rides with mask removal. If they start doing this word of mouth would keep compliance pretty high. Now I doubt they would actually do it but honestly I think they should. It is known that if you line jump at CP they can and will kick you out if they catch you so I don’t think it would be hard for mask compliance issues if they wanted to do it.


Was so hoping I could make it to CP for their Halloween activities, I had a great time there earlier in the summer (3 rides on SV in one day was awesome!). Glad you enjoyed it! I agree that they seemed right on par with Disney as far as guidelines. I also did Hersheypark this summer, can't say the same there. I am pretty relaxed when it comes to things, so I was never uncomfortable, but I'm sure there are plenty of people that would have been. Mask compliance probably around 50% with minimal enforcement. Still had a great time though.


----------



## MinnieMSue

disneygirlsng said:


> Was so hoping I could make it to CP for their Halloween activities, I had a great time there earlier in the summer (3 rides on SV in one day was awesome!). Glad you enjoyed it! I agree that they seemed right on par with Disney as far as guidelines. I also did Hersheypark this summer, can't say the same there. I am pretty relaxed when it comes to things, so I was never uncomfortable, but I'm sure there are plenty of people that would have been. Mask compliance probably around 50% with minimal enforcement. Still had a great time though.



I easily feel like crap after riding most coasters so I braved SV with my kid this time (she rode it opening day before the accident it’s first year and hasn’t gotten to ride since).Anyway I loved it. I didn’t feel sick at all for the first time ever on a big coaster (Everest and RnR both make me feel icky). I felt like I was flying. Mean streak used to be so painful. I was really interested in the similarities to Disney. I was proud of my home park


----------



## KBoopaloo

Tigger's ally said:


> It would if each ride was open to capacity. Hence the problem. I LOVE dis as much as anybody, but they need to keep those of us spending big bucks to risk a trip happy.  Put 5 more CMs at each ride, open each side. Cater to those willing to supporr you in tough times. Good business.


Sure except that once we got to the end of August, attendance ticked up and they seemed to be operating at or near park capacity a good chunk of the time so there is no incentive to add more to attract more people. They are running a balance sheet where they are trying to determine the minimal amount they can offer (cost to them) while still having enough people to come close to their capacity limits and they are not going to spend a dollar more than that. This will likely get them through the holidays at least. I think come January is when we will likely see some big discounts but I’d also guess those discounts will run alongside even more minimal offerings. They are trying to operate as leanly as they can during these months when their ability to make revenue is limited by capacity caps.

And they know that when they finally announce that the restrictions are lifted because they are no longer needed, they will likely have a long line of people ready to run through the gates. I know from talking to friends and family that the number one thing they want to do when this is all over is take as many vacations as possible, costs be damned.


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> But you do know why the attractions are not operating at full capacity? That's the whole point,  again not sure how me being a local would change how fp operates


And you know what i mean when open to capacity. Really, when you think about it it spreads people out further. Left side for Fp's, right side for standby, plexy in between. And the part about you being a local is you go so often, your park habits are different. Surely you do know that? I envy your ability to be there all the time, and your knowledge, but we dont all tour that way


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pens Fan said:


> We got caught by surprise with this. We weren’t staying there but had dinner reservations at Il Mulino after our DHS day. After a long, hot day in the sun we thought it would make sense to grab the bus over there as the Friendship boats aren’t running. Big Mistake.
> 
> There was no signage for a Swan/Dolphin bus directing you to a bus slot. We finally found the one and only CM (that we saw anyway) working the bus area, and even he wasn’t sure where we should wait. He thought it was the charter area so we headed that way. Fortunately we found some other guests waiting on a different charter who had seen one for Swan/ Dolphin earlier. We waited 45 minutes for the bus, only to have it drive right by the Swan, go to Epcot (no one there there be picked up) and then finally back to the Swan.
> 
> The whole time we were waiting we kept debating amongst ourselves whether we should give up and walk or surely a bus will be here soon.
> 
> Shoulda walked.



I think you were looking for a bus that just doesn’t exist.  Even before the change from Disney buses to Mears buses, there wasn’t a bus that ran between DHS and the Swan and Dolphin.  Transportation to that resort is by walking or Skyliner to Epcot International Gateway  then walking or, Friendship boats when they run.  Buses do not run between the Boardwalk resorts (including S&D) at any time.


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> And you know what i mean when open to capacity. Really, when you think about it it spreads people out further. Left side for Fp's, right side for standby, plexy in between. And the part about you being a local is you go so often, your park habits are different. Surely you do know that? I envy your ability to be there all the time, and your knowledge, but we dont all tour that way


I guess i was just confused as to why my touring habits had anything to do with FP since you lumped it together in your post.  I know people tour differently depending on their situation.  Anyways i see park hopping to come back before fp does


----------



## TwoMisfits

I wonder if Disney would get more people on non-APs back if they could get 3 FPs included in their daily ticket price (as before) - like paid fastpass on the daily ticket buyers only b/c it is so much more per day for them vs what the local APs are paying...and as we said, VERY little incentive for those folks to come and pay full price, so Disney will be operating very packed and yet very full of locals until they can turn something else around...

This is only a half-serious suggestion, but I bet it would spur out-of-state attendance...of course, it's probably also against the current AP terms...


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> I guess i was just confused as to why my touring habits had anything to do with FP since you lumped it together in your post.  I know people tour differently depending on their situation.  Anyways i see park hopping to come back before fp does


I like them both, but FP would serve me and my minnie better. Park hopping doesnt matter to us if no shows and no fireworks. We can arrange ADR's accordingly. We always ended up at Epcot every night, but really no reason now.


----------



## mattpeto

This thread kind of mimics real life, it’s a very dark place right now.

Like many people, I am stashing money aside each month for my next Disney vacation.

Here’s the blunt truth, I’m not returning to Disney World if it’s just for the attractions.  Disney knows there are people like me that won’t be coming for an inferior product.  Yes their IP is top-notch, but I’m not dropping 5K-12k for my next stay because of Mickey if I can’t give him a blasted high-five.

It’s mostly doom and gloom and for good reason. Disney revenue is hurting and people lost so many jobs. We are in a pandemic, but this will all pass just like the Spanish Flu and the fall out from 9/11.

That being said, things will normalize because if they don’t many people will take their travel dollars somewhere else.  This is where competition is a healthy win for consumers.


----------



## hereforthechurros

scrappinginontario said:


> I think you were looking for a bus that just doesn’t exist.  Even before the change from Disney buses to Mears buses, there wasn’t a bus that ran between DHS and the Swan and Dolphin.  Transportation to that resort is by walking or Skyliner to Epcot International Gateway  then walking or, Friendship boats when they run.  Buses do not run between the Boardwalk resorts (including S&D) at any time.


We stayed at Swan in August and because the boats aren’t running they did have a Mears bus running from Swan to HS, Epcot, then back to Swan on a loop. It picked up/dropped off near the charter buses at HS - and was not labeled - which caused confusion but there definitely was a bus because we were on it a couple times.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rpb718 said:


> Well, I'll put it this way.  There is not a post I have added to this thread since the beginning that I can look back and wish I hadn't.
> 
> ETA: Even all the ones that rteetz deleted.


Me neither and I will leave it up to othrrs whether i am deemed a pessimist, realist or dreamer. If i would label myself, it would be a beer drinker.


----------



## nicket

mattpeto said:


> This thread kind of mimics real life, it’s a very dark place right now.
> 
> Like many people, I am stashing money aside each month for my next Disney vacation.
> 
> Here’s the blunt truth, I’m not returning to Disney World if it’s just for the attractions.  Disney knows there are people like me that won’t be coming for an inferior product.  Yes their IP is top-notch, but I’m not dropping 5K-12k for my next stay because of Mickey if I can’t give him a blasted high-five.
> 
> It’s mostly doom and gloom and for good reason. Disney revenue is hurting and people lost so many jobs. We are in a pandemic, but this will all pass just like the Spanish Flu and the fall out from 9/11.
> 
> That being said, things will normalize because if they don’t many people will take their travel dollars somewhere else.  This is where competition is a healthy win for consumers.



I’m with you on this. I’m holding out hope that eventually we will be able to hug Mickey again. But it just doesn’t feel like it will be anytime soon and that makes me sad. The extras are what make Disney Disney. I know things will change and I’m generally okay and understanding but the talk today is depressing. 

Disney was such a special place for me and my family growing up, taking trips about every other year. Something I wanted to do with my daughter who is now almost 2. We had planned a trip for January right after her birthday which we’ve already pushed back to the summer in hopes a few more things have returned. 

If things like characters and parades don’t end up returning, we will still go but the frequency of our trips won’t be as often as we initially thought. We can go a lot of places for less than a week at Disney and if it’s just an amusement park with some rides, I can drive 2 hrs to either Cedar Point or Kings Island and come home for a heck of a lot less. Everyone says things will come back eventually, but if they get enough people to come without parades and character dining, will they really add those things back?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> I like them both, but FP would serve me and my minnie better. Park hopping doesnt matter to us if no shows and no fireworks. We can arrange ADR's accordingly. We always ended up at Epcot every night, but really no reason now.


I’m not really sure what your argument is here. FP would only create more issues with lines right now.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> I’m not really sure what your argument is here. FP would only create more issues with lines right now.


Agree with this. The argument isn’t that they can’t have FP lines and standby lines together, based on your plexiglass comment, it’s that if they added FP back, the standby lines would grow to exorbitant levels. Those 60 minute waits with lines wrapped 2 lands down would be 120 minutes and wrap around the park. For every standby guest that gets through the choke point in a line, 5-7 FP guests get through. The standby lines during FP times were extremely rough, and they’re not going to go back to that while social distancing is needed. There just isn’t enough space in the parks to have all of those standby lines snaking around, there would be no room to walk.

I understand the frustration. As a local, I would tour mainly with FP only. We would go for a couple nights, get FPs for the rides we really wanted. Maybe do a standby or 2 but that was it. I’m not used to standing in these lines at all, but we do what we have to do. Disney was wanting to move away from FP+ prior to COVID, this is just allowing them to speed up the timeline.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Tigger's ally said:


> I like them both, but FP would serve me and my minnie better. Park hopping doesnt matter to us if no shows and no fireworks. We can arrange ADR's accordingly. We always ended up at Epcot every night, but really no reason now.



They make more money when they can offer hoppers again. FP will only come back first if it’s an upcharge, but even still don’t think we’ll see FP anytime soon for logistical reasons discussed at length here.

Our family would much prefer hopping flexibility as a priority over booking FP.


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> They make more money when they can offer hoppers again. FP will only come back first if it’s an upcharge, but even still don’t think we’ll see FP anytime soon for logistical reasons discussed at length here.
> 
> Our family would prefer hopping flexibility as a priority over booking FP.


Yeah the lack of hopping is really a downer. We’re at BLT right now. Today was a MK day. Closed at 6 (we were done much earlier) but would have loved to head over to Epcot this evening for a stroll. Instead we’re wandering around the Contemporary grounds with a bunch of other people, and mask compliance is not as great at the resorts. We noticed this 3 weeks ago at OKW and it holds up here too. People think they can get away walking on the path from Contemporary to MK or just around the grounds with their mask around their chin because there are no CM around.

The worst is the elevators though. We’re on the 11th floor. Had to do 2 trips from the car at check in and on second trip I was waiting for the elevator. A man in front of me got in the first that came (I didn’t want to get in with him). I pushed the button for another, a woman came up behind me waiting impatiently. When the elevator arrived she rushed behind me to get in with me. I stepped back and said you can go ahead and she had to make a comment that the sign says up to 4 individuals (which is true, but it says that after it says 1 party per elevator OR). I don’t feel comfortable being in a 5x5 box for 11 floors with a stranger. I didn’t confront, just stepped back and let her go and that’s how she responds? I just worry now once I’m in the elevator and heading up or down if it’ll stop at another floor and someone will try to get in. I’ll probably just hop out and cede the elevator to them.

But, MK was great today. Very sparse crowds. Low wait times. Some great pics of the castle and cavalcades. Main Street was a ghost town.


----------



## Jrb1979

I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.


I’ve been quite vocal (too vocal sometimes ) about how mad I am DLR isn’t allowed to open... but if that was the issue at hand here basically all the layoffs would be CA. And they are most definitely not.


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.


Oh I love Epcot. It’s our favorite park. We just used to be there everyday during a normal trip. We would either be there in the morning or later at night. Next month we’re going for 3 nights and are planning 2 out of the 3 days at Epcot. Didn’t want my post to come off as I only like Epcot for hopping or eating.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> To oversimplify, would you say the new regime under Chapek is the reason?
> 
> edit: meaning his vision for Disney.


I think these changes have been a long-time coming. Chapek isn't the only one who emphasizes IP. I mean Iger was the one who executed the deals with Pixar, Marvel, Lucasfilm, and Fox.


----------



## Disneylover99

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. *Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available.* IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.


I love to hop and eat at Epcot. For me, and many others, that is the main attraction.  It’s not necessarily a sad thing. It’s my favourite park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> I think these changes have been a long-time coming. Chapek isn't the only one who emphasizes IP. I mean Iger was the one who executed the deals with Pixar, Marvel, Lucasfilm, and Fox.



People like to make Chapek the villain.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.



We hop all over the place, usually not dining related. We love bouncing back and forth between Epcot and HS, MK and Epcot, we usually do 2 half days at AK, splitting it with another park both days. Also if we stay at a resort in walking distance to a park or with quick monorail/boat access, it’s really nice to be able to just pop into the park close to your resort even if you were at another park earlier. People hop for all different reasons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.



Well, they have Ratatouille opening "soon" and then when Guardians comes I could see same issue there as DHS - the park with not much to do now being overbearing with crowds to try and get on the new Hotness.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> People like to make Chapek the villain.


He’s not innocent either though. He was made CEO for a reason. He’s good at bean counting. He’s not a people person like Iger but when it comes to helping turn this financial tide he is likely the best for the job.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they have Ratatouille opening "soon" and then when *Guardians* comes I could see same issue there as DHS - the park with not much to do now be mean overbearing with crowds to *try and get on the new Hotness.*



Is Chris Hemsworth part of the ride? 

(I'll show myself out)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ve been quite vocal (too vocal sometimes ) about how mad I am DLR isn’t allowed to open... but if that was the issue at hand here basically all the layoffs would be CA. And they are most definitely not.



I don't think they ever tried to blame it entirely on DLR not opening - I believe the word they used in the note about the layoffs was that it was "exasperated" by DLR not being able to open.  And I think that is fair - the cuts likely wouldn't have been as severe if DLR was open

Are they mentioning it a bit too often now?  Maybe, but I take it as just one part of everything


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, they have Ratatouille opening "soon" and then when Guardians comes I could see same issue there as DHS - the park with not much to do now be mean overbearing with crowds to try and get on the new Hotness.


Well if Guardians actually works half their battle with ROTR crowds will be solved right there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Is Chris Hemsworth part of the ride?
> 
> (I'll show myself out)


WHAAAT?!!! GET OUT OF MY WAY WORLD I HAVE A LINE TO GET IN!!!!


----------



## mattpeto

nicket said:


> I’m with you on this. I’m holding out hope that eventually we will be able to hug Mickey again. But it just doesn’t feel like it will be anytime soon and that makes me sad. The extras are what make Disney Disney. I know things will change and I’m generally okay and understanding but the talk today is depressing.
> 
> Disney was such a special place for me and my family growing up, taking trips about every other year. Something I wanted to do with my daughter who is now almost 2. We had planned a trip for January right after her birthday which we’ve already pushed back to the summer in hopes a few more things have returned.
> 
> If things like characters and parades don’t end up returning, we will still go but the frequency of our trips won’t be as often as we initially thought. We can go a lot of places for less than a week at Disney and if it’s just an amusement park with some rides, I can drive 2 hrs to either Cedar Point or Kings Island and come home for a heck of a lot less. Everyone says things will come back eventually, but if they get enough people to come without parades and character dining, will they really add those things back?



Agreed.

I think it’s easy to assume the crowds and demands are normal, they aren’t. This current state of the parks will only go so far.

They still don’t have some resorts scheduled for opening. What I’m getting it as, the people returning to Disney is good for all of us right now but it won’t have staying power for repeat visits. 

The locals may keep flocking but without the entertainment options to keep the attraction waits at bay, and lack of fireworks and parades, character meet and greets, it’s just an another amusement park.

That’s why I’m confident we will get the big misses.  It will take time and it will bring people back to work.


----------



## rpb718

nicket said:


> Everyone says things will come back eventually, but if they get enough people to come without parades and character dining, will they really add those things back?



At the end of it all, this is the key question we are all asking ourselves.

For example: parades have been on their way out for about the past 20 years when there was a daytime and/or nighttime parade at every park. On the opposite end, years ago only MK & EPCOT really had nighttime shows but they eventually added nighttime shows to both AK & HS.  There's a bunch of examples of changes over the years, something goes away and something else come online.  This was done over a period of many years - which is much easier to tolerate.  Now if you took someone who's last visit to WDW was back in the 1990's and brought them to the WDW in 2019, they would notice a LOT of changes - some they liked and some they may not like and chances are there would be items they remembered they would miss.  (I still miss Tapestry of Nations but have gotten over it.  Horizons anyone?)

What we are witnessing now could indicate a cosmic shift on park operations and entertainment that will effect how we experience WDW well into the future.  It will be similar to what I described above - a LOT of changes.  The issue as I see it is that we don't have the fog of time to dull the harsh effects of our new WDW reality.  The wounds are too fresh, and there's so many.  Entertainment with perceived low ROI has been shown the backdoor, and the parks are practically running on a skeleton crew.

The items that come back first will likely be those that have ROI associate with them - so I would guess character breakfasts are a safe bet.  Nighttime shows have to come back, if only to fuel sales for dessert parties.  Holiday parties will come back.  The items I worry about most would be the ones of a more esoteric nature that could be perceived with low ROI like CoH or CoMS or nighttime games at Boardwalk or the GF orchestra or tons of different little things around the parks and resorts that make WDW what it was to us.

I really don't like even pondering the OP's question or even speculating here because I currently have little hope that most will return as we remember them.  I'll just offer the following - once I hear that the Electric Water Pageant has started back up I will have hope for the future.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> At the end of it all, this is the key question we are all asking ourselves.
> 
> For example: parades have been on their way out for about the past 20 years - when there was a daytime and/or nighttime parade at every park. On the opposite end, years ago only MK & EPCOT really had nighttime shows but they eventually added nighttime shows to both AK & HS.  There's a bunch of examples of changes over the years, something goes away and something else come online.  This was done over a period of many years - which is much easier to tolerate.  Now if you took someone who's last visit to WDW was back in the 1990's and brought them to the WDW in 2019, they would notice a LOT of changes - some they liked and some they may not like and chances are there would be items they remembered they would miss.  (I still miss Tapestry of Nations but have gotten over it.  Horizons anyone?)
> 
> What we are witnessing now could indicate a cosmic shift on park operations and entertainment that will effect how we experience WDW well into the future.  It will be similar to what I described above - a LOT of changes.  The issue as I see it is that we don't have the fog of time to dull the harsh effects of our new WDW reality.  The wounds are too fresh, and there's so many.  Entertainment with perceived low ROI has been shown the backdoor, and the parks are practically running on a skeleton crew.
> 
> The items that come back first will likely be those that have ROI associate with them - so I would guess character breakfasts are a safe bet.  Nighttime shows have to come back, if only to fuel sales for dessert parties.  Holiday parties will come back.  The items I worry about most would be the ones of the more esoteric nature that could be perceived with low ROI like CoH or CoMS or nighttime games at Boardwalk or the GF orchestra or tons of different little things around the parks and resorts that make WDW what it is to us.
> 
> I really don't like even pondering the OP's question or even speculating here because I currently have little hope that most will return, so I'll just offer the following - once I hear that the Electric Water Pageant has started back up I will have hope for the future.



Really good post!

To kind of build off of that, this is often compared to 9/11 and the return of things that were closed or cut afterwards, but a major major difference is 9/11 did not see huge losses in revenue associated with months of closure as well as the decrease in travel afterwards, it was just decreased travel/attendance for the most part. 9/11’s effect on Disney would have been more isolated to parks than COVID’s effect that is also notably majorly disrupting the new releases in theatres.

There is a lot of bleeding that went on here for months, it’s not just a matter of riding out a slow period and bringing things back when they pick up.


----------



## Disney Bobby

gottalovepluto said:


> Well if Guardians actually works half their battle with ROTR crowds will be solved right there.



I agree.  It should be renamed Rise of the Repairman.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> Really good post!
> 
> To kind of build off of that, this is often compared to 9/11 and the return of things that were closed or cut afterwards, but a major major difference is 9/11 did not see huge losses in revenue associated with months of closure as well as the decrease in travel afterwards, it was just decreased travel/attendance for the most part. 9/11’s effect on Disney would have been more isolated to parks than COVID’s effect that is also notably majorly disrupting the new releases in theatres.
> 
> There is a lot of bleeding that went on here for months, it’s not just a matter of riding out a slow period and bringing things back when they pick up.



I never quite understood comparing to 9/11, but that is the only point of reference everyone here has.  Also, we really have no idea what the actual effects of just COVID would have been to WDW all by itself.   We don't know what the future vision of WDW that Iger and/or Chapek have but indications are that they chose this time to make other non-COVID related changes to WDW as well.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> People like to make Chapek the villain.


Not my goal. Andyman was saying something beyond Covid was the catalyst for this, so I was looking for his take. Obviously each CEO brings their own vision to the table, right or wrong. Imagineering Story does a great job outlining the different goals and feel the CEOs have brought to the company and specifically the parks over the years. It’s fascinating.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I never quite understood comparing to 9/11, but that is the only point of reference everyone here has.  Also, we really have no idea what the actual effects of just COVID would have been to WDW all by itself.   We don't know what the future vision of WDW that Iger and/or Chapek have but indications are that they chose this time to make other non-COVID related changes to WDW as well.



There was an economic fallout and fear of traveling. Moreso the latter than the former when it came to 9/11. There are comparisons between now and then, just on different levels and different reasons behind the same reasons


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I have the say the schtick blaming this on CA is getting old.


Schtick?!?! So, in your opinion, the decisions of the state are not a factor?


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think it’s easy to assume the crowds and demands are normal, they aren’t. This current state of the parks will only go so far.
> 
> They still don’t have some resorts scheduled for opening. What I’m getting it as, the people returning to Disney is good for all of us right now but it won’t have staying power for repeat visits.
> 
> The locals may keep flocking but without the entertainment options to keep the attraction waits at bay, and lack of fireworks and parades, character meet and greets, it’s just an another amusement park.
> 
> That’s why I’m confident we will get the big misses.  It will take time and it will bring people back to work.



Even the bigger question is how many with current  AP will renew right now or in the next month or two will no clue when things will change. Since being only 2.5 hours away I know quite a few AP holders and none of them plan to renew until things are more normal. They are going some now since ether ready paid for it but they are spending less and not staying on property like they would sometimes.


----------



## mattpeto

Scott Gustin is indicating Space 220 could be open in March.  That’s also his current educated guess for Remy’s.

And the Yeti is never getting fixed.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> There was an economic fallout and fear of traveling. Moreso the latter than the former when it came to 9/11. There are comparisons between now and then, just on different levels and different reasons behind the same reasons



Not sure about fear of travel but fear of flying - yes.  And economic fallout - yes.  But how long was WDW closed and outside of security & bag check I'm under the impression that the WDW that reopened was pretty much the same as the WDW that closed.


----------



## Devil13

rteetz said:


> He’s not innocent either though. He was made CEO for a reason. He’s good at bean counting. He’s not a people person like Iger but when it comes to helping turn this financial tide he is likely the best for the job.



I agree, and think this is why he’s not long for the job. I believe he’s been brought in to implement a flurry of unpopular changes that will bolster the bottom line, and now, guide them through the pandemic as well. As soon as things straighten out, he’ll be gone. His legacy within the company will be how he “kept things moving forward and lead them in an unprecedented time”. Very few people outside the company liked him to begin with so he is the perfect bad guy. All he needs is a black hat and a handlebar mustache to twirl as he ties park guests to the railroad tracks. At that point Josh or someone more likable takes over and plays the hero.

Not saying that there isn’t an important role for the type of guy he is, just think that it’s a quick hit and then after he lays down a path of destruction, he’ll be on his way like a hired gun. Seen it many times.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> Not sure about fear of travel but fear of flying - yes.  And economic fallout - yes.  But how long was WDW closed and outside of security & bag check I'm under the impression that the WDW that reopened was pretty much the same as the WDW that closed.



WDW was seen as a “target” for quite a while after the attacks. So when it comes to fear of travel, it includes flying and driving to Disney World. People still went, people still traveled to WDW, but it absolutely impacted Disney vacations. Still, not on the same level as what it is now,   But there was an impact


----------



## Anna_Sh

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.


EPCOT is my absolute favorite park.  I love going through WS and exploring the merchandise, and the architecture, and the train set...and yes eating.  I love the rides (SE forever), but I can easily fill up a day without them.  I’ve been twice since they reopened.  It’s the only park I feel completely safe in right now because it really lends itself to social distancing.  I’m also not planning to ride anything anywhere or eat inside a restaurant until this thing is gone.  After the way 2020 has gone, shopping and eating my way around WS is heaven.


----------



## Mit88

Epcot should never be an “Attraction” park. Epcot’s charm comes from the simplistic nature of the park. Each of the 4 parks have their issues, but they all serve their own individual purpose. I never park hopped to get away from Epcot. I park hopped because I could. I spent an entire park day at Epcot in August, and I loved the entire day and I think I rode 4 attractions. The park itself is an attraction. I love the attractions at DCA, but it was a theming disaster for almost its entire existence. It still is.

Journey to the Center of the earth is regarded as a top 5-10 attraction in the world. When people talk about DisneySea it’s almost never Journey to the Center of the Earth Thats talked about first, it’s the park, the atmosphere, the theming.

Walking down sunset blvd and seeing Tower of Terror is half the fun of the attraction itself.

Am I happy Epcot is getting Rat and Guardians? Absolutely. The latter could end up being another game changing attraction to go along with Rise and FoP. But those rides will never be the biggest reason I visit Epcot


----------



## Eeyore daily

Can you now make park reservations past 9/26? It’s all green as of this morning for the fall of 2021.


----------



## yulilin3

The recovery from this will be longer and a bumpier road than it was with 9/11 simply because the nature of the virus,  all of the unknowns.  Couple that with the fact that things are not running at 100% because they can't
Disney easily started offering huge room discounts, the ddp, year of a million dreams,  trying to entice people to come after 9/11, right now they can't really do that. It's a donde line between trying to get as many people in and keeping people at bay. 
Recovery from 9/11 lasted about 5 years,  i think full this from this will be much longer


----------



## Leigh L

Eeyore daily said:


> Can you now make park reservations past 9/26? It’s all green as of this morning for the fall of 2021.


It looks like reservations are open through Dec. 31, 2021 from what I can tell.

I looked for Christmas week just to see and Pop was $290 a night!

Edit: Sorry, I read that as room reservations


----------



## yulilin3

Room bookings are now available through the end of 2021


----------



## yulilin3

Eeyore daily said:


> Can you now make park reservations past 9/26? It’s all green as of this morning for the fall of 2021.


I can't check cause my ap expires Dec 31sr. If someone can check that would be awesome


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> The recovery from this will be longer and a bumpier road than it was with 9/11 simply because the nature of the virus,  all of the unknowns.  Couple that with the fact that things are not running at 100% because they can't
> Disney easily started offering huge room discounts, the ddp, year of a million dreams,  trying to entice people to come after 9/11, right now they can't really do that. It's a donde line between trying to get as many people in and keeping people at bay.
> Recovery from 9/11 lasted about 5 years,  i think full this from this will be much longer




I think its gonna be hard to predict how long, a lot will depend on human nature and how long till many feel comfortable going to crowded places. There are many many many now that have no problems which has been seen many places but there are still many more that are not. Plus I really think its gonna change what people do with their money and where they spend their vacation time. People have been looking for other options to travel this year and finding they like other things too vs doing the same thing they always do.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> I can't check cause my ap expires Dec 31sr. If someone can check that would be awesome


I read the OP as room reservations, and corrected my post. I have a 1-day 2030 expiring ticket I'll load into MDE and report back.


----------



## Leigh L

Eeyore daily said:


> Can you now make park reservations past 9/26? It’s all green as of this morning for the fall of 2021.


I just loaded a ticket and picked a random day in 12/2021 and I picked MK and got all the way to the confirmation screen so looks like yes.

Edit: went back and clicked confirm and I do have a 12/16/21 reservation lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eeyore daily said:


> Can you now make park reservations past 9/26? It’s all green as of this morning for the fall of 2021.



Thank you for posting - just got my reservations for Magic Kingdom on Oct 1, 2021 for the 50th!


----------



## skeeter31

Yeah, my AP expires 10/2/21 and I was able to get all the way to the confirmation page for days up til 10/2/21 as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - article from WDW Info covering the expanded booking window:
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...1-BTl5Ji48uL7yC_qEcvNMKmvIHJ1esHjdF7O5iz2PULE


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't know what's sadder. People only really use park hopping to go to Epcot or that Epcot has fallen that far that the only reason to go is to eat. Any Disney park should be known for their attractions not the food available. IMO I would love the festivals to go away and instead invest more money on attractions for each pavilion.



Agreed.  It's almost like going to a food truck festival and expecting them to have world class attractions.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Leigh L said:


> I read the OP as room reservations, and corrected my post. I have a 1-day 2030 expiring ticket I'll load into MDE and report back.


I meant both! I have an unactivated AP so I saw it available for use all of next year.  Either way, it's exciting.


----------



## Moliphino

Tigger's ally said:


> It would if each ride was open to capacity. Hence the problem. I LOVE dis as much as anybody, but they need to keep those of us spending big bucks to risk a trip happy.  Put 5 more CMs at each ride, open each side. Cater to those willing to supporr you in tough times. Good business.



Both sides were open everywhere I can remember. The reduced capacity is in the ride vehicles themselves, for the most part.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Schtick?!?! So, in your opinion, the decisions of the state are not a factor?


In the layoffs? No. As I said in following replies it may have saved a few jobs but it certainly wasn’t saving them all.


----------



## poetz

Yes, the rest of 2021 is bookable and park reservations are open and bookable. Just re-booked the October package I cancelled from this year.


----------



## rockpiece

So because our AP doesn't expire until July I am not able to book park passes for us for the 50th and Disney won't let me renew them until 60 days before they expire which surely all of the passes for the 50th will be taken by then. What the heck.


----------



## zemmer

rockpiece said:


> So because our AP doesn't expire until July I am not able to book park passes for us for the 50th and Disney won't let me renew them until 60 days before they expire which surely all of the passes for the 50th will be taken by then. What the heck.


Can you buy a ticket and then use the value toward your renewal? I know people do this for a first tine annual pass buy but don’t know if it works for a renewal.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...Rk8hvBlCnE98tsucI2pGo_hi0Vr8U-_zPdKCBI7C9lQ-w


----------



## Farro

So normally spring discounts are out by now (or so I've read from the good people on these boards).

Does the fact they have not released any discounts yet and that they opened up booking for all of next year mean anything?
Or is it just a weird time and there is still a possibility of spring discounts? I'm talking hotels and not just AP discounts.

(I also noticed my trip ticker disappeared on it's own...that's not a good sign...)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So normally spring discounts are out by now (or so I've read from the good people on these boards).
> 
> Does the fact they have not released any discounts yet and that they opened up booking for all of next year mean anything?
> Or is it just a weird time and there is still a possibility of spring discounts? I'm talking hotels and not just AP discounts.
> 
> (I also noticed my trip ticker disappeared on it's own...that's not a good sign...)



I think more "just a weird time" and I think Disney will be doing deals/specials with shorter notice as they gauge how things are going.  I think no one knows how the spring will look now so why put out specials when they may or not be needed/wanted

but who knows, I didn't see it comign that they would open up the rest of 2021 for booking today so maybe some springs specials will coem out tomorrow


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think more "just a weird time" and I think Disney will be doing deals/specials with shorter notice as they gauge how things are going.  I think no one knows how the spring will look now so why put out specials when they may or not be needed/wanted
> 
> but who knows, I didn't see it comign that they would open up the rest of 2021 for booking today so maybe some springs specials will coem out tomorrow



I hope they are needed. I need one, does that count? 

Truly, I don't know if we will go without a discount this time. Normally I don't care, but all things considered this time, I'm just not sure.

I looked at October, but the same amount of nights is about $600 more, which is weird because normally it's cheaper to go in October. At least it was in 2020.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> The recovery from this will be longer and a bumpier road than it was with 9/11 simply because the nature of the virus,  all of the unknowns.  Couple that with the fact that things are not running at 100% because they can't
> Disney easily started offering huge room discounts, the ddp, year of a million dreams,  trying to entice people to come after 9/11, right now they can't really do that. It's a donde line between trying to get as many people in and keeping people at bay.
> Recovery from 9/11 lasted about 5 years,  i think full this from this will be much longer





jlwhitney said:


> I think its gonna be hard to predict how long, a lot will depend on human nature and how long till many feel comfortable going to crowded places. There are many many many now that have no problems which has been seen many places but there are still many more that are not. Plus I really think its gonna change what people do with their money and where they spend their vacation time. People have been looking for other options to travel this year and finding they like other things too vs doing the same thing they always do.



The issues this time are quite different.  As I mentioned before, outside of increased security, post-911 WDW experience was pretty much the same WDW experience everyone knew - once you got into the parks nothing had changed.  This time you'll also have people waiting for the WDW experience to return before they would even consider a trip.  Unfortunately, at this point in time I don't see everything we think of that combine to make the same WDW experience coming back.  The big things, the moneymakers, come back.  The little things, the ones that are nice to have and are just there for the enjoyment of guests, not so much.


----------



## Pens Fan

scrappinginontario said:


> I think you were looking for a bus that just doesn’t exist.  Even before the change from Disney buses to Mears buses, there wasn’t a bus that ran between DHS and the Swan and Dolphin.  Transportation to that resort is by walking or Skyliner to Epcot International Gateway  then walking or, Friendship boats when they run.  Buses do not run between the Boardwalk resorts (including S&D) at any time.



Hmmmm - So I guess I just imagined the bus my family (and many other people) actually got on and rode to the Swan from DHS.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Farro said:


> So normally spring discounts are out by now (or so I've read from the good people on these boards).
> 
> Does the fact they have not released any discounts yet and that they opened up booking for all of next year mean anything?
> Or is it just a weird time and there is still a possibility of spring discounts? I'm talking hotels and not just AP discounts.
> 
> (I also noticed my trip ticker disappeared on it's own...that's not a good sign...)


I think everyone's disappeared.  I noticed mine was gone last week too......hmmm


----------



## SaintsManiac

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I think everyone's disappeared.  I noticed mine was gone last week too......hmmm




I can see yours just fine. Mine is gone for some reason!


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> I can see yours just fine. Mine is gone for some reason!



Same here - except I can't see anyone's.  And I'm on a computer, not the phone.


----------



## Mal6586

Farro said:


> So normally spring discounts are out by now (or so I've read from the good people on these boards).
> 
> Does the fact they have not released any discounts yet and that they opened up booking for all of next year mean anything?
> Or is it just a weird time and there is still a possibility of spring discounts? I'm talking hotels and not just AP discounts.
> 
> (I also noticed my trip ticker disappeared on it's own...that's not a good sign...)


I wouldn't think it means anything necessarily. The fall discounts didn't come out until something like slightly less than 2 months before the first dates they were eligible for, so I would expect the same of spring discounts, so maybe not out until early to mid November?


----------



## jschlaud

rpb718 said:


> Same here - except I can't see anyone's.  And I'm on a computer, not the phone.


I can see everyone’s. I’m on my phone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I hope they are needed. I need one, does that count?
> 
> Truly, I don't know if we will go without a discount this time. Normally I don't care, but all things considered this time, I'm just not sure.
> 
> I looked at October, but the same amount of nights is about $600 more, which is weird because normally it's cheaper to go in October. At least it was in 2020.



I think all prices for October 2021 are just going to be higher due to the 50th stuff. They know the diehards will come no matter the cost, etc. .... but spring 2020 should be reasonable and they *should* have some offers (unless they are still in "minimum # of people each paying maximum $" mode)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> So normally spring discounts are out by now (or so I've read from the good people on these boards).
> 
> Does the fact they have not released any discounts yet and that they opened up booking for all of next year mean anything?
> Or is it just a weird time and there is still a possibility of spring discounts? I'm talking hotels and not just AP discounts.
> 
> (I also noticed my trip ticker disappeared on it's own...that's not a good sign...)


I think they’re biding their time on Spring hoping for stronger bookings so they can do a smaller discount.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think all prices for October 2021 are just going to be higher due to the 50th stuff. They know the diehards will come no matter the cost, etc. .... but spring 2020 should be reasonable and they *should* have some offers (unless they are still in "minimum # of people each paying maximum $" mode)


They should should definitely pump those late 2021 prices right now. Basically the only people booking are Disney Diehards.

If I was Disney I’d also allow much earlier renewals on APs too- although I’d up the price of course.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Looks like they just added more park reservations today for all buckets , I see MK for all on the 31st..wasn't there a little while ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Inaugural sailing of Disney Wish pushed back from early 2022 to summer 2022

https://dclfan.com/disney-cruise-ships/inaugural-sailing-of-disney-wish-pushed-back/


----------



## cranbiz

Pens Fan said:


> Hmmmm - So I guess I just imagined the bus my family (and many other people) actually got on and rode to the Swan from DHS.


Depends on what time you did this. At all times except before park opening, Disney buses don't go to the Epcot Resorts from Epcot and Studios. Early morning, we would run buses to those resorts when I was driving. After park close, sometimes we also would run a bus back. During the day, I can't ever remember doing an Epcot Resorts run in the 2 years I was assigned to Studios or Epcot.

Of course, when the boats were down, buses would run. Just didn't happen when I was scheduled.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

TheMaxRebo said:


> Inaugural sailing of Disney Wish pushed back from early 2022 to summer 2022
> 
> https://dclfan.com/disney-cruise-ships/inaugural-sailing-of-disney-wish-pushed-back/



While that would be great news since it was feared it would be pushed to 2023, I haven't seen any official announcement from DCL so grain of salt and all that.

Looks like it is on DCL's site so official.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pens Fan said:


> Hmmmm - So I guess I just imagined the bus my family (and many other people) actually got on and rode to the Swan from DHS.


LOL - touche!

I wasn't aware that buses had been added from S and D with the Friendship Boats not running.  I stand corrected!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Pens Fan said:


> Hmmmm - So I guess I just imagined the bus my family (and many other people) actually got on and rode to the Swan from DHS.


----------



## cranbiz

Grumpy by Birth said:


> View attachment 532464View attachment 532465


 A RTS. Those haven't run in many years.


----------



## LSUmiss

Spaceguy55 said:


> Looks like they just added more park reservations today for all buckets , I see MK for all on the 31st..wasn't there a little while ago.


See that’s the big question with capacity. Where do these extra reservations mysteriously come from? I have a hard time believing it’s all from cancellations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

analysis of 2021 ticket prices - spoiler: they start going up (on average) in Oct 2021

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/2021-disney-world-ticket-prices/


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> See that’s the big question with capacity. Where do these extra reservations mysteriously come from? I have a hard time believing it’s all from cancellations.



The Imagination Bucket.

The capacity increased. This is becoming the level of believing the world is flat type stuff

The Moon Landing was filmed in a studio
The World is flat
The capacity at Disney World hasn’t raised


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I wonder if capacity increases with each additional thing they open. If they open more restaurants that increases capacity limits. Same with shows. If they increase ride capacity they increase park capacity. But They are still within 25-% of park capacity.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

cranbiz said:


> A RTS. Those haven't run in many years.


I know.  Old stock image.  But it _*is *_only an _imagined _bus after all.


----------



## Mit88

mi*vida*loca said:


> I wonder if capacity increases with each additional thing they open. If they open more restaurants that increases capacity limits. Same with shows. If they increase ride capacity they increase park capacity. But They are still within 25-% of park capacity.



I think they just moved the goalposts on what they’re basing the 25% off of.

There’s 2 numbers that are used for Disney parks. Average daily attendance, and Max Capacity. It was probably once 25% of the daily average, and now it’s 25% of Max capacity. Still technically 25%, but it’s a higher 25%.

considering people that were there Labor Day weekend and have been recently are saying the parks are busier now than that weekend, and all 3 buckets were filled Labor Day weekend, and right now the buckets aren’t all filled, it’s pretty straightforward to see they’re allowing more people in the parks now than they were before


----------



## always

jlwhitney said:


> Even the bigger question is how many with current  AP will renew right now or in the next month or two will no clue when things will change. Since being only 2.5 hours away I know quite a few AP holders and none of them plan to renew until things are more normal. They are going some now since ether ready paid for it but they are spending less and not staying on property like they would sometimes.



I'm struggling with this right now.  I'm an out of state AP and had a trip planned for June.  The initial plan was to reschedule for June 2021 with the whole family but will it be worth it? I truly don't see the Covid numbers changing for the better over the next six months and I don't anticipate much being brought back at the parks by June. If I renew my AP I'd have next summer and fall to visit but I'm just not sure it's worth it.  Wearing a mask is a non-issue. I'd happily visit with a mask if I thought the value was there.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

SaintsManiac said:


> I can see yours just fine. Mine is gone for some reason!


really?  I can't see mine or anyone elses and I am on a PC


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mi*vida*loca said:


> I wonder if capacity increases with each additional thing they open. If they open more restaurants that increases capacity limits. Same with shows. If they increase ride capacity they increase park capacity. But They are still within 25-% of park capacity.


That makes sense.  Open a shop, increase by 25% of that shop's capacity.  Same for dining and Frozen Sing a Long.  Add plexiglass to ToT or go through with one of the tested methods on Rise, then ride throughput increases.  That allows 25% of the new throughput, in your theory.  Parks operate successfully for a bit after new openings without increases in Park Pass, then they open a few spots.  We don't notice for most days, but it's obvious on days like Halloween that may have been unavailable.

I do wonder if new hotel openings increase the overall by 25% of targeted hotel capacity, or if they "steal" from other ticket types.  Said differently, once Art of Animation opens, does that limit day ticket, CM, and AP buckets?  Once the resort guests have been given a chance to make their reservations and don't, or the resorts aren't filled to current capacity by a certain date, that's when we see restructuring and refilled availability a few weeks out for everyone but resorts.  Because Disney is keeping some availability for last minute bookings, that's why we don't see resort availability grey out completely.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> analysis of 2021 ticket prices - spoiler: they start going up (on average) in Oct 2021
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/2021-disney-world-ticket-prices/


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> See that’s the big question with capacity. Where do these extra reservations mysteriously come from? I have a hard time believing it’s all from cancellations.


I do think it’s cancellations. And changes. Gosh a couple weeks ago I was almost ready to cancel Disney not because of Disney but because of my airline. Disney IT is just so bad they can’t automatically refill the buckets so it all waits until someone gets around to clicking the refill button.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> I wonder if capacity increases with each additional thing they open. If they open more restaurants that increases capacity limits. Same with shows. If they increase ride capacity they increase park capacity. But They are still within 25-% of park capacity.


It does.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> I wonder if capacity increases with each additional thing they open. If they open more restaurants that increases capacity limits. Same with shows. If they increase ride capacity they increase park capacity. But They are still within 25-% of park capacity.


I would think so. But nothing major has opened aside from Frozen at DHS so hard to tell. They supposedly base this number on ability to be 6 feet away according to Chapek so increased space should increase capacity.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

rteetz said:


> It does.



So if more buckets are opening around a certain time it makes me assume that more things will be opening at that time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mi*vida*loca said:


> So if more buckets are opening around a certain time it makes me assume that more things will be opening at that time.



It *should* - but that could also be that they have figured out how to increase capacity on what is already open (e.g., installing plexiglass on RotR)


----------



## Jrb1979

I really do wonder if most of the availability is based how full the resorts are. Those Disney would know well in advance roughly how many reservations they need to keep open. Depending on how many people are staying on property they constantly move availability per each bucket.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Jrb1979 said:


> I really do wonder if most of the availability is based how full the resorts are. Those Disney would know well in advance roughly how many reservations they need to keep open. Depending on how many people are staying on property they constantly move availability per each bucket.



Makes sense too. Imagine telling someone who paid to be onsite that they can’t get into a park.


----------



## Mit88

mi*vida*loca said:


> Makes sense too. Imagine telling someone who paid to be onsite that they can’t get into a park.



They basically did when the reopening was announced. A hotel reservation doesn’t guarantee you a reservation in the parks were the words they used. Obviously it hasn’t been an issue yet, but they were covering themselves in the oft chance that it did occur


----------



## hereforthechurros

cranbiz said:


> Depends on what time you did this. At all times except before park opening, Disney buses don't go to the Epcot Resorts from Epcot and Studios. Early morning, we would run buses to those resorts when I was driving. After park close, sometimes we also would run a bus back. During the day, I can't ever remember doing an Epcot Resorts run in the 2 years I was assigned to Studios or Epcot.
> 
> Of course, when the boats were down, buses would run. Just didn't happen when I was scheduled.


Yeah the Mears bus to the parks from S&D has only been in process since they reopened. Once boats are back I expect this to cease. 

I miss the boats


----------



## tink2424

scrappinginontario said:


> I see many talking about lines being in the sun being extremely hot.  Normally I would not be one to carry an umbrella on a sunny day as 'normal' lines and umbrellas just don't work.  In the days of SD lines, it would seem an umbrella is a good option to help keep the sun off your party and not negatively affect others around you.


Yes, we had umbrellas and definitely used them but it didn't help too much.  The other thing Disney can and should do it get more fans for these overflow line areas.  You need to give people shade & moving air to help keep them cool.  Normally Disney is very good at this but with these extended lines you really have no relief.


----------



## KBoopaloo

gottalovepluto said:


> I do think it’s cancellations. And changes. Gosh a couple weeks ago I was almost ready to cancel Disney not because of Disney but because of my airline. Disney IT is just so bad they can’t automatically refill the buckets so it all waits until someone gets around to clicking the refill button.


I agree. If these are for Halloween week then we are about two weeks out, right? Even in pre-pandemic days I would often keep solo trip reservations right up until the last minute depending on if I could snag a good flight and if things worked out with work/time off. With everything being so uncertain now I can definitely see a good number of people hopefully making reservations for Halloween week a couple of months back thinking home state quarantines might be lifted by now and just now finally coming to terms with not going.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> I think they just moved the goalposts on what they’re basing the 25% off of.
> 
> There’s 2 numbers that are used for Disney parks. Average daily attendance, and Max Capacity. It was probably once 25% of the daily average, and now it’s 25% of Max capacity. Still technically 25%, but it’s a higher 25%.
> 
> considering people that were there Labor Day weekend and have been recently are saying the parks are busier now than that weekend, and all 3 buckets were filled Labor Day weekend, and right now the buckets aren’t all filled, it’s pretty straightforward to see they’re allowing more people in the parks now than they were before


Right starting to connect those dots as well. Chapek gave us the 25% figure but also said that it would stay there for the foreseeable future right? I don't know his exact quote, would be good to know. Yet we are seeing buckets fill up, we are seeing the crowds, and the holiday marketing blitz is on sooo... what's gonna give?


----------



## Leigh L

gottalovepluto said:


> I do think it’s cancellations. And changes. Gosh a couple weeks ago I was almost ready to cancel Disney not because of Disney but because of my airline. Disney IT is just so bad they can’t automatically refill the buckets so it all waits until someone gets around to clicking the refill button.


I tend to agree. In the last two days, I've seen dinner reservations at MK start to open up for the 5 and 6 p.m. The last week or two I've seen nada for our dates (early November) except for a handful of lunch ones.

Now if they'd only drop later evening ADRs based on the extended hours...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> They basically did when the reopening was announced. A hotel reservation doesn’t guarantee you a reservation in the parks were the words they used. Obviously it hasn’t been an issue yet, but they were covering themselves in the oft chance that it did occur



well, even before the park reservation system you were never 100% guaranteed access to the parks - if they hit phase 4 of closign no one could enter.  Now that was really, really, really, remote but they never promote that having an onsite hotel reservation grantees you access to a park


----------



## mi*vida*loca

They never promote it and it’s not guaranteed in the fine print but we all know it would get ugly if that hit the airwaves. People booking trips but not able to get into a park. Because all they need is bad publicity during this time.


----------



## Pens Fan

cranbiz said:


> Depends on what time you did this. At all times except before park opening, Disney buses don't go to the Epcot Resorts from Epcot and Studios. Early morning, we would run buses to those resorts when I was driving. After park close, sometimes we also would run a bus back. During the day, I can't ever remember doing an Epcot Resorts run in the 2 years I was assigned to Studios or Epcot.
> 
> Of course, when the boats were down, buses would run. Just didn't happen when I was scheduled.




The Friendship boats are not currently running the Epcot resort routes - at any time.  Mears is running busses to and from Swan/Dolphin in the interim.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Right starting to connect those dots as well. Chapek gave us the 25% figure but also said that it would stay there for the foreseeable future right? I don't know his exact quote, would be good to know. Yet we are seeing buckets fill up, we are seeing the crowds, and the holiday marketing blitz is on sooo... what's gonna give?



People are buying it, so he’s doing something right. Just like people bought the “School starts next week, so the parks will die down” and “Animal Kingdom and Epcot are only going to be open 5 days a week”.

They could bring FP and Park Hopping back and the parks are filled to the gills and Chapek says “we haven’t raised capacity” and there would still be a contingent of people that believe it.

A company like Disney admitting and going public that they’re raising capacity would not go over well through the media, especially when they’re trying to get California to allow them to open their parks. As long as people are buying it, why not just continue to stretch the truth? If it gets questioned, there’s different capacity points they could reference that it is still indeed 25%, just a different 25% that what was believed to be earlier


----------



## mattpeto

poetz said:


> Yes, the rest of 2021 is bookable and park reservations are open and bookable. Just re-booked the October package I cancelled from this year.



Just curious were you able to do it online or did you have to call?  My reservation won't let me do it online.


----------



## Farro

They added (or in process) Nomad Lounge to the Walk Up Waitlist on MDE.

While some will think it's good news, I have to say I find it super disappointing that this wonderful place that was once one of the few places that was so easy to just pop in on a random afternoon to relax with very few young children (yes, they are allowed, but whenever we went it was mostly adults/older kids) on the gorgeous verandah with wine and apps is now so popular you have to be on a waitlist.  Watched a vlog - they waited 60 minutes! Grrr.....

Maybe if we go at off times, won't be so bad.

Anyways, it's on MDE, currently at a 30 minute wait!


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> They added (or in process) Nomad Lounge to the Walk Up Waitlist on MDE.
> 
> While some will think it's good news, I have to say I find it super disappointing that this wonderful place that was once one of the few places that was so easy to just pop in on a random afternoon to relax with very few young children (yes, they are allowed, but whenever we went it was mostly adults/older kids) on the gorgeous verandah with wine and apps is now so popular you have to be on a waitlist.  Watched a vlog - they waited 60 minutes! Grrr.....
> 
> Maybe if we go at off times, won't be so bad.
> 
> Anyways, it's on MDE, currently at a 30 minute wait!



They had been taking names and phone numbers at the door and texting you when you could go in earlier this month. We were told it could be up to an hour, so we went and got drinks at the Dawa only to have to chug them when we got the text at about 20 minutes. It was kind of nice not having to stalk tables, really.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> They added (or in process) Nomad Lounge to the Walk Up Waitlist on MDE.
> 
> While some will think it's good news, I have to say I find it super disappointing that this wonderful place that was once one of the few places that was so easy to just pop in on a random afternoon to relax with very few young children (yes, they are allowed, but whenever we went it was mostly adults/older kids) on the gorgeous verandah with wine and apps is now so popular you have to be on a waitlist.  Watched a vlog - they waited 60 minutes! Grrr.....
> 
> Maybe if we go at off times, won't be so bad.
> 
> Anyways, it's on MDE, currently at a 30 minute wait!


Yeah we've only been once but it was the day after Christmas and we walked up to a table no problem. Interesting that it would be so crazy now. At least joining the walk up wait list ensures a table at some point. But it's also just another thing losing the spontaneity factor at WDW.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah we've only been once but it was the day after Christmas and we walked up to a table no problem. Interesting that it would be so crazy now. At least joining the walk up wait list ensures a table at some point. But it's also just another thing losing the spontaneity factor at WDW.



Exactly.  

Oh well.


----------



## cranbiz

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I know.  Old stock image.  But it _*is *_only an _imagined _bus after all.


I'll imagine that they were a good bus to drive.  

I know most drivers hated them but I preferred to drive a Nova. I was happy to be one of the first drivers to drive one of the 5 new ones that Disney got as a settlement from Novabus in 2010. The Gillig's were fine but I felt the Nova had better viability. Unfortunately the original Nova's had problems (one of them was occasional spontaneous combustion) and the Gillig's were much more trouble free.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> Makes sense too. Imagine telling someone who paid to be onsite that they can’t get into a park.


For a long time Thanksgiving week was open at DHS to APs and closed to resort guests (and lol this is still the case for Thanksgiving Day) despite the fact rooms are available to be booked for Thanksgiving. So no, Disney is not smart enough to manage Resort bucket dynamically imho.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> They added (or in process) Nomad Lounge to the Walk Up Waitlist on MDE.
> 
> While some will think it's good news, I have to say I find it super disappointing that this wonderful place that was once one of the few places that was so easy to just pop in on a random afternoon to relax with very few young children (yes, they are allowed, but whenever we went it was mostly adults/older kids) on the gorgeous verandah with wine and apps is now so popular you have to be on a waitlist.  Watched a vlog - they waited 60 minutes! Grrr.....
> 
> Maybe if we go at off times, won't be so bad.
> 
> Anyways, it's on MDE, currently at a 30 minute wait!


Remember it does have limited capacity right now too.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Remember it does have limited capacity right now too.



I forgot, thanks!


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## babydoll65

mattpeto said:


> Just curious were you able to do it online or did you have to call?  My reservation won't let me do it online.


Do you have a room only reservation?


----------



## rteetz

Food and Wine is ending Nov. 22nd


----------



## mattpeto

babydoll65 said:


> Do you have a room only reservation?



No, long story short - I had a bounceback that was backdated to a normal reservation.  I was hoping I could modify the normal reservation online, wanted to avoid the phone call. 

I know this off topic, sorry about that.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh suuuuuure when you say it it’s being realistic when I do months ago it’s being negative.
> 
> But for real, I agree, and it’s pretty sad. Fully aware how dramatic this will sound and I acknowledge there are real and bigger problems than this not limited to the CMs who are out of work, but I’m sad for my kids that they’re going to miss out on what WDW was. Very weird to think that if we had gone weeks or a month earlier we would have had one “last” trip as normal.


Yeah.... those posts a few months ago....


Anyway.

Disney has been changing for years. Even before this I felt sorry for people visiting in the last year or two not knowing what extra they would have experienced 10 to 15 years ago. Covid has just accelerated the changes.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Yep. There's a fundamental change occurring to the Disney Parks' experience right now. We're not going back to "normal." We'll eventually move into a "new normal." The pandemic isn't the reason for the change; it's the reason for the timing.


Exactly.


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> Food and Wine is ending Nov. 22nd


Yay! It will still be there for our trip then. Good news!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Food and Wine is ending Nov. 22nd



*When does Festival of the Holidays start? 11/26?*


----------



## anthony2k7

Brianstl said:


> People need to understand that Disney has to plan as if the survival of the company depends on cutting costs, because it does.  We aren't talking a down quarter or two.  We are talking multiple quarters of massive amounts of revenue just disappearing and they don't know when that revenue might reappear.


Plus massive extra debt they need to repay so even if guest numbers and spending got back to normal Disney now has extra costs servicing that debt for many years to come.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> We hop all over the place, usually not dining related. We love bouncing back and forth between Epcot and HS, MK and Epcot, we usually do 2 half days at AK, splitting it with another park both days. Also if we stay at a resort in walking distance to a park or with quick monorail/boat access, it’s really nice to be able to just pop into the park close to your resort even if you were at another park earlier. People hop for all different reasons.


Absolutely, we love staying in the Boardwalk area for this reason.  It’s so nice to be able to just get to Epcot at the end of the day via Disney transportation and then walk back to the hotel.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JacknSally said:


> *When does Festival of the Holidays start? 11/26?*


11/27


----------



## Pyotr

What is the point of having park reservations if park hopping is allowed? Would you have to make a reservation for each park you plan on going to for the day?

I had to explain to a co worker that just because he has a ticket, he cannot just go to a park. I told him that he needed to log into the website and reserve a spot for the day. He just looked at me in bewilderment.


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> What is the point of having park reservations if park hopping is allowed? Would you have to make a reservation for each park you plan on going to for the day?



We’re not sure yet how park hopping will be implemented, but parks reservations don’t mean you can’t park hop. Especially if hopping arrives when capacity is close to max allowance, it likely wouldn’t be an issue. You could leave MK and make a reservation standing right outside of the DHS turnstiles. Park Reservations is all about collecting data and knowing where people are.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.ocregister.com/disneyla...loss-during-coronavirus-closure-analyst-warns


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Remember it does have limited capacity right now too.



Right. And they also don’t want people congregating and standing around stalking  those limited spots watching for people to leave. First come first serve is tough during covid. I don‘t think nomad is really any more popular now than it has been.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> Right. And they also don’t want people congregating and standing around stalking  those limited spots watching for people to leave. First come first serve is tough during covid. I don‘t think nomad is really any more popular now than it has been.



I think its a lot more popular. I see more people talk and ask about it now than they have in years past. When we went we never had to stalk tables. That's my point,  we'd just walk on in.

That's the danger of a good place, it doesn't stay hidden.


----------



## JoeA

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah.... those posts a few months ago....
> 
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> Disney has been changing for years. Even before this I felt sorry for people visiting in the last year or two not knowing what extra they would have experienced 10 to 15 years ago. Covid has just accelerated the changes.



My wife and I were just talking about that the other night, actually.  I really thing it's becoming a declining value proposition, at least for us.  Their motto should be, "Charging more and giving less!"


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I think its a lot more popular. I see more people talk and ask about it now than they have in years past. When we went we never had to stalk tables. That's my point,  we'd just walk on in.
> 
> That's the danger of a good place, it doesn't stay hidden.



My point is that because there is a limited number of tables now, they would need to
be stalked. Nomad was very quiet when we went in first week of February. We stopped in twice. Didn’t seem more popular than previous trips. But who knows.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skeeter31

I’m betting that reservations opened for past 9/26 as the 11 month mark for DVC opens up in a matter of days. And it only makes sense to have park reservations live once DVC members are able to make reservations. Just my thought.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> View attachment 532530



And that's that!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Meant to mention, they’ve finally updated the DME video on the way from the airport to wdw. In August it was still the HEA video and very FP heavy. Now it’s pared down to the Incredibles safety video, cartoons and IP whatnot.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Meant to mention, they’ve finally updated the DME video on the way from the airport to wdw. In August it was still the HEA video and very FP heavy. Now it’s pared down to the Incredibles safety video, cartoons and IP whatnot.


Who is IP whatnot?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> Who is IP whatnot?


Disney intellectual property. Mostly Disney+ content mostly from what I remember. Some ride stuff.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Disney intellectual property. Mostly Disney+ content mostly from what I remember. Some ride stuff.


Oh, I know what IP is.  Just hoping "IP whatnot" was the name of a new charachter/cartoon!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> Oh, I know what IP is.  Just hoping "IP whatnot" was the name of a new charachter/cartoon!



It's Figment's more corporate friendly cousin


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> View attachment 532530


As soon as they roll this out they will start selling AP’s again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> As soon as they roll this out they will start selling AP’s again.


I say they’ll start selling them to the general public before hopping rolls out considering they’re already selling them on a limited basis.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I say they’ll start selling them to the general public before hopping rolls out considering they’re already selling them on a limited basis.


Yeah I do think we are inching closer to that. I think part of it is tied to capacity. They don't want to sell more in the AP bucket when they may not have the space for it. Disney would rather take more money via resort/walk up tickets.


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> I think they just moved the goalposts on what they’re basing the 25% off of.
> 
> There’s 2 numbers that are used for Disney parks. Average daily attendance, and Max Capacity. It was probably once 25% of the daily average, and now it’s 25% of Max capacity. Still technically 25%, but it’s a higher 25%.
> 
> considering people that were there Labor Day weekend and have been recently are saying the parks are busier now than that weekend, and all 3 buckets were filled Labor Day weekend, and right now the buckets aren’t all filled, it’s pretty straightforward to see they’re allowing more people in the parks now than they were before


I 100% agree with you.  We were here over LD weekend and are here now...holy cow is it much more crowded this trip (each weekday so far included) than it was over LD weekend/week.  We're literally getting 1/3 of as much done and we have a smaller, faster party this go around.  I never thought un a million years I'd wait an hr for philarmagic, but we did on Tues....we also rode the least amount by far that we've ever ridden on a park day...basically each day we've been here.  It's just much busier than and waits for lines much higher than we've seen.  I will also say I don't feel MK has any business closing at 6pm. 

The other big issue is the heat/sun/lack of shade in the lines...it's brutal...like I feel like a bad mom brutal and I'm not one that babies their kids, but it's absolutely miserable.  I've been having the older ones take the younger ones and go sit somewhere until we reach the regular que...they're going to have to figure something out, because only being opened during the hottest part of the day with those extended lines with no protection/relief is a deal breaker for us.  It just makes everyone miserable and social distancing and wearing of masks properly really kinda goes out the window for many in those conditions.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> Food and Wine is ending Nov. 22nd


Well that's good, DH has never done F&W and our first day is Epcot on Nov. 21! Then our second Epcot day is the first day of the festival of the holidays, 2 festivals in one week!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> View attachment 532530



Didnt D’Amaro say that Park Reservations weren’t going away any time soon? And now with the, being extended into 2022 that seems even more to be the case. I guess what I’m saying is, this seems to be obvious as I don’t think anyone assumed park hopping wouldn’t eventually come back, and if park reservations are here to stay, then obviously they’d be paired together when park hopping is back


----------



## MrsBooch

hereforthechurros said:


> Meant to mention, they’ve finally updated the DME video on the way from the airport to wdw. In August it was still the HEA video and very FP heavy. Now it’s pared down to the Incredibles safety video, cartoons and IP whatnot.



Well that's good at least - classic cartoons or the new Mickey Mouse style...


confession - sometimes i listen to old loops of DME from like 2005 on youtube....when captain hook is trying to check into the Grand Floridian while looking for Peter Pan with Smee, and Huey Duey and Louie keep saying "are we there yet?"....


yeah. i said it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Didnt D’Amaro say that Park Reservations weren’t going away any time soon? And now with the, being extended into 2022 that seems even more to be the case. I guess what I’m saying is, this seems to be obvious as I don’t think anyone assumed park hopping wouldn’t eventually come back, and if park reservations are here to stay, then obviously they’d be paired together when park hopping is back



he didn't explicitly say park reservations - he said technology like what has been developed for/used during these times (and cited a few things,one of which was the park reservation system) will be leveraged going forward

So it could just have meant "things we have learned now we will see what can apply going forward" or it could have meant "yeah, the park reservation system ain't goin anywhere"


----------



## Farro

WELCOME BACK CSR!!!

And a special shout-out to having bars open late night (so far)!
Siestas - 10pm
Rix - 11pm
Dahlia Lounge - 12am
Three Bridges - 12am 

Feels good to open another resort and looking forward to reports the next few days!


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> I think its a lot more popular. I see more people talk and ask about it now than they have in years past. When we went we never had to stalk tables. That's my point,  we'd just walk on in.
> 
> That's the danger of a good place, it doesn't stay hidden.



I've had to stalk tables there for years. Last September and the December before that I definitely remember needing to.

The outdoor seating didn't seem to be reduced all that much. All of the booths and two top tables were there as far as I could remember, but the U shaped couches were now all L shaped. Doesn't change capacity too much, since it was always one party at those. I didn't pay much attention to inside, as we were never seated in there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> WELCOME BACK CSR!!!
> 
> And a special shout-out to having bars open late night (so far)!
> Siestas - 10pm
> Rix - 11pm
> Dahlia Lounge - 12am
> Three Bridges - 12am
> 
> Feels good to open another resort and looking forward to reports the next few days!


And a 7am shout out to Barcelona for morning espresso!!!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Farro said:


> WELCOME BACK CSR!!!
> 
> And a special shout-out to having bars open late night (so far)!
> Siestas - 10pm
> Rix - 11pm
> Dahlia Lounge - 12am
> Three Bridges - 12am
> 
> Feels good to open another resort and looking forward to reports the next few days!



So exciting!!!!


----------



## yulilin3

Disney is now telling you "if you can't abide by the rules don't come"


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> Disney is now telling you "if you can't abide by the rules don't come"
> View attachment 532662



It's bold and necessary IMO.  

There's also subliminal message in there that masks are temporary.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> It's bold and necessary IMO.
> 
> There's also subliminal message in there that masks are temporary.


there has definitely been an increase in policing. I was at MK yesterday and saw many more CM and managers telling people to put their masks on correctly. In the evening around the castle (as the park had already closed and many were taking pics in the sunset light) I saw around the HUB about 10 managers walking around and checking everyone


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> there has definitely been an increase in policing. I was at MK yesterday and saw many more CM and managers telling people to put their masks on correctly. In the evening around the castle (as the park had already closed and many were taking pics in the sunset light) I saw around the HUB about 10 managers walking around and checking everyone


I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


I think that might be it, as well as Orange Co is doing it's job, they have cited Fun Spot a couple of times already for lack of enforcement. Also there are heavy rumors that they are getting ready to increase capacity so they will need people to strictly abide to the mask rule


----------



## yulilin3

not necessarily strictly related but CM can receive a free flu shot through the end of  the year. There are drive thru and walk up options available


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I think that might be it, as well as Orange Co is doing it's job, they have cited Fun Spot a couple of times already for lack of enforcement. Also there are heavy rumors that they are getting ready to increase capacity so they will need people to strictly abide to the mask rule



Not sure who said it, Iger or Chapek, but if Disney is intent on following CDC guidelines I don't see those changing for the better for a while.  

So any capacity increases over the next few months can only mean one thing - longer wait times and lines for everything.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


I think it's also because of the state lifting restrictions.  I can tell you from my personal experience (a weekend in SW Florida) people aren't heeding the signs requiring masks posted by stores, restaurants, or anywhere else.  It's taken as a suggestion at this point, so unless the businesses are diligent, there will be a serious lack of compliance.


----------



## Eeyore daily

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I think it's also because of the state lifting restrictions.  I can tell you from my personal experience (a weekend in SW Florida) people aren't heeding the signs requiring masks posted by stores, restaurants, or anywhere else.  It's taken as a suggestion at this point, so unless the businesses are diligent, there will be a serious lack of compliance.


It's ridiculous how people aren't even following "mask required" signs here! Disney cracking down on that makes me even more excited for my trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Disney is now telling you "if you can't abide by the rules don't come"
> View attachment 532662



I respect this so much and wish it was widespread, where I live we are apparently all about being sensitive to people “not being able” to wear masks and little to no enforcement. We are the hotspot of the country .

From what I have seen online, there are quite a few people who were sure either themselves or a member of their party would not be able to wear masks back in the spring, who have since made it a priority to get used to them so they could go to the parks. I know it’s not new but I am still so impressed at the hardline stance Disney has taken here given how so many of us were skeptical beforehand due to past experiences with how reluctant they were to confront rule breakers in the past.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I respect this so much and wish it was widespread, where I live we are apparently all about being sensitive to people “not being able” to wear masks and little to no enforcement. We are the hotspot of the country .
> 
> From what I have seen online, there are quite a few people who were sure either themselves or a member of their party would not be able to wear masks back in the spring, who have since made it a priority to get used to them so they could go to the parks. I know it’s not new but I am still so impressed at the hardline stance Disney has taken here given how so many of us were skeptical beforehand due to past experiences with how reluctant they were to confront rule breakers in the past.



Some will still stand their ground, but I think it’s always been expected that many would change their tune after a while. Masks in the heat and humidity isn’t ideal, but it’s really not that bad.

I do think part of this hardline stance has at least a little to do with sucking up to California (Newsom), but it’s not like they haven’t taken the mask compliance seriously from the start. I remember a lot of people thinking that after 2 weeks of reopening that CMs would be tired of having to enforce it and people would be able to do whatever they want. I’m glad it’s gone the opposite direction


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> there has definitely been an increase in policing. I was at MK yesterday and saw many more CM and managers telling people to put their masks on correctly. In the evening around the castle (as the park had already closed and many were taking pics in the sunset light) I saw around the HUB about 10 managers walking around and checking everyone



From what I saw a week+ ago, cast members were really good about enforcing masks in most areas. The weakest links were bus lines and inside theaters (in the American Adventure in particular), where there just aren't many/any CMs.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> he didn't explicitly say park reservations - he said technology like what has been developed for/used during these times (and cited a few things,one of which was the park reservation system) will be leveraged going forward
> 
> So it could just have meant "things we have learned now we will see what can apply going forward" or it could have meant "yeah, the park reservation system ain't goin anywhere"



I think it’ll be wrapped nicely into the Genie platform. Whether they keep the name or change it, I think reservations are here to stay and it’s honestly nothing more than a very mild inconvenience, if at all, especially when capacity is no longer capped below their max


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


Well CA visited last week.

The pessimist in me says they had a few Covid cases quietly pop up and that lit this new fire for mask compliance. The realist in my says they’re probably just upping capacity and don’t want an outbreak.


----------



## Mal6586

They probably also know that if compliance was visibly seen to decrease dramatically, people would start cancelling vacations en masse. I know I would. While a lot of people want to focus on all the things we don't get for our same price point nowadays, I see that as a tradeoff for safety. I am willing to still spend the money if I feel like I can go on my trip and then come home and not have put myself or my family at an unnecessary risk. Personally I declined to go on a trip over Labor Day with some extended family because the area they were looking at was notorious for people not following mask mandates or social distancing guidelines. The risk wasn't worth the reward of a vacation for me, but at Disney, knowing the rules are being enforced tips the scale the other direction, at least for me.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...sney-ceos-for-explanation-on-massive-layoffs/


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> I respect this so much and wish it was widespread, where I live we are apparently all about being sensitive to people “not being able” to wear masks and little to no enforcement. We are the hotspot of the country .
> 
> From what I have seen online, there are quite a few people who were sure either themselves or a member of their party would not be able to wear masks back in the spring, who have since made it a priority to get used to them so they could go to the parks. I know it’s not new but I am still so impressed at the hardline stance Disney has taken here given how so many of us were skeptical beforehand due to past experiences with how reluctant they were to confront rule breakers in the past.


I have been impressed with Disney's policing as well, we all know they are not the best at enforcing their own rules (coolers, rolling luggage in the parks, etc) but this has been a hard no for them. Either wear a proper mask as it's supposed to be worn or be told to do so


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I respect this so much and wish it was widespread, where I live we are apparently all about being sensitive to people “not being able” to wear masks and little to no enforcement. We are the hotspot of the country .
> 
> From what I have seen online, there are quite a few people who were sure either themselves or a member of their party would not be able to wear masks back in the spring, who have since made it a priority to get used to them so they could go to the parks. I know it’s not new but I am still so impressed at the hardline stance Disney has taken here given how so many of us were skeptical beforehand due to past experiences with how reluctant they were to confront rule breakers in the past.



hopefully things become more expected and people are more empowered

but I have also seen some ugly examples where people berate (and in some cases physically harm) workers who are pushing them to comply with mask wearing - so I can sort of understand the hesitancy to push too much


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be wrapped nicely into the Genie platform. Whether they keep the name or change it, I think reservations are here to stay and it’s honestly nothing more than a very mild inconvenience, if at all, especially when capacity is no longer capped below their max


It helps to for when they change the FP system. When they had FP+ it did what the reservation system is doing now.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


That’s what I think all of this is about. They’re trying to get CA open.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

California is probably playing a role but Disney has had a no exceptions hardline stance this entire time, and the stronger wording doesn’t just coincide with California issues but with restrictions in Florida being lifted and a fair amount of confusion over what that meant for Disney. I can only imagine they were seeing guests both legitimately and not so legitimately confused and maybe even pushing back given that the headlines were all about restrictions dropping in Florida.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> hopefully things become more expected and people are more empowered
> 
> but I have also seen some ugly examples where people berate (and in some cases physically harm) workers who are pushing them to comply with mask wearing - so I can sort of understand the hesitancy to push too much



This is unfortunately way too true.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be wrapped nicely into the Genie platform. Whether they keep the name or change it, I think reservations are here to stay and it’s honestly nothing more than a very mild inconvenience, if at all, especially when capacity is no longer capped below their max





Jrb1979 said:


> It helps to for when they change the FP system. When they had FP+ it did what the reservation system is doing now.


Having to make a park reservation seems on the surface to be pretty onerous, but we've been "locked in" to this level of planning for years with ADRs and FP reservations dictating months in advance what parks we visit on which days.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> hopefully things become more expected and people are more empowered
> 
> but I have also seen some ugly examples where people berate (and in some cases physically harm) workers who are pushing them to comply with mask wearing - so I can sort of understand the hesitancy to push too much


happens way to often. I was working and a guy came over to complain about something else, he had his mask under his nose so I told him to please put it on correctly, he then proceeded to not only take off the mask all together, he stepped closer to me and started yelling.
Thankfully we have the plexiglass so I just ducked behind it, this was during spooktacular, I had a line of kids waiting for candy while this guy was just yelling. Thankfully my co worker saw what was happening and radioed for a supervisor, not really sure what happened after that
It really gets tiring, especially after you tell adults to put them on properly, they do and seconds later it's under their noses again. I don't get it


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> happens way to often. I was working and a guy came over to complain about something else, he had his mask under his nose so I told him to please put it on correctly, he then proceeded to not only take off the mask all together, he stepped closer to me and started yelling.
> Thankfully we have the plexiglass so I just ducked behind it, this was during spooktacular, I had a line of kids waiting for candy while this guy was just yelling. Thankfully my co worker saw what was happening and radioed for a supervisor, not really sure what happened after that
> It really gets tiring, especially after you tell adults to put them on properly, they do and seconds later it's under their noses again. I don't get it


I get it but it’s also cumbersome sometimes with all the rules. I was trying to check out in ak & had  my mask on properly. My kid was screaming in his stroller & the cm is freaking out about my proximity to the plexiglass at the register.  Again, I had a mask on properly. He was saying to get behind the plexiglass which I mostly was, but with his mask & my kid screaming, I couldn’t hear what he was saying. I was completely polite, but I did roll my eyes a little (in my head) b/c the few inches I moved over like he wanted did absolutely nothing for either of our safety. And, again, we both had our masks on properly. The man in your story should have been wearing his mask properly & should not have taken it off for sure so it’s not the same thing, but I’m just talking about the frustration with some of the rules.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> I get it but it’s also cumbersome sometimes with all the rules. I was trying to check out in ak & had  my mask on properly. My kid was screaming in his stroller & the cm is freaking out about my proximity to the plexiglass at the register.  Again, I had a mask on properly. He was saying to get behind the plexiglass which I mostly was, but with his mask & my kid screaming, I couldn’t hear what he was saying. I was completely polite, but I did roll my eyes a little (in my head) b/c the few inches I moved over like he wanted did absolutely nothing for either of our safety. And, again, we both had our masks on properly. The man in your story should have been wearing his mask properly & should not have taken it off for sure so it’s not the same thing, but I’m just talking about the frustration with some of the rules.


But you have to see it from the CMs perspective too. They have to be in front of people all day long, and maybe the person working the register doesn’t feel comfortable being out from behind the plexiglass. They have to be firm in their directions, because every inch they give one person, the next will go even further. If there was a line behind you and the next person saw you go a bit to the side of the plexiglass, they may then try to go even further to the side.


----------



## Farro

You can now join a walk up list on MDE for Three Bridges!!!


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> I get it but it’s also cumbersome sometimes with all the rules. I was trying to check out in ak & had  my mask on properly. My kid was screaming in his stroller & the cm is freaking out about my proximity to the plexiglass at the register.  Again, I had a mask on properly. He was saying to get behind the plexiglass which I mostly was, but with his mask & my kid screaming, I couldn’t hear what he was saying. I was completely polite, but I did roll my eyes a little (in my head) b/c the few inches I moved over like he wanted did absolutely nothing for either of our safety. And, again, we both had our masks on properly. The man in your story should have been wearing his mask properly & should not have taken it off for sure so it’s not the same thing, but I’m just talking about the frustration with some of the rules.


I know it’s frustrating but I wouldn’t take it personally. Nobody likes being corrected, but I think in the current environment, we all just need to remember that it’s not as much a correction as much as a polite request. It’s about looking out for each other and helping each other out. The CM is encountering potentially hundreds of people throughout the day. They may have a family, kids, roommates, partner, etc at home that they don’t want to get sick. We should not forget that there are inherent risks right now in being in any customer-facing role (especially at a place as large as WDW) so in my eyes, if there’s anything I can do to make the CM more comfortable, I’m happy to do it. I’m glad the CM felt comfortable advocating for himself. As I’ve been saying since the reopening, the key is to politely advocate for yourself. Sometimes, being on the receiving end of that is frustrating but that’s part of the trade-off of visiting WDW right now.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> But you have to see it from the CMs perspective too. They have to be in front of people all day long, and maybe the person working the register doesn’t feel comfortable being out from behind the plexiglass. They have to be firm in their directions, because every inch they give one person, the next will go even further. If there was a line behind you and the next person saw you go a bit to the side of the plexiglass, they may then try to go even further to the side.


Yeah I get it, but there are plenty of us who go to work & see ppl all day with no plexiglass. It’s excessive. And he was completely behind it, I was just slightly to the side of it. And, my complaint is read the situation. You see I’m dealing with a screaming toddler on top of everything. At least use hand motions & speak loudly to get me to understand what you want me to do.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> I know it’s frustrating but I wouldn’t take it personally. Nobody likes being corrected, but I think in the current environment, we all just need to remember that it’s not as much a correction as much as a polite request. It’s about looking out for each other and helping each other out. The CM is encountering potentially hundreds of people throughout the day. They may have a family, kids, roommates, partner, etc at home that they don’t want to get sick. We should not forget that there are inherent risks right now in being in any customer-facing role (especially at a place as large as WDW) so in my eyes, if there’s anything I can do to make the CM more comfortable, I’m happy to do it. I’m glad the CM felt comfortable advocating for himself. As I’ve been saying since the reopening, the key is to politely advocate for yourself. Sometimes, being on the receiving end of that is frustrating but that’s part of the trade-off of visiting WDW right now.


Perhaps that is my actual complaint then. He was not polite & I couldn’t even understand him at first. And we really do our best to comply with all the rules so it felt ridiculous in that moment the way he was acting. And I would say I was like 98% behind the thing. So that was also part of it.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> Well CA visited last week.
> 
> The pessimist in me says they had a few Covid cases quietly pop up and that lit this new fire for mask compliance. The realist in my says they’re probably just upping capacity and don’t want an outbreak.


Yes but CA is still watching.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...an-to-open-certain-international-travel-soon/

This should help WDW.


----------



## lampshadehead

Now I am all for the mask wearing and have been wearing them every where , work, home, stores etc. Just had to put that out there that this is not an anti-mask thing. But I do wish people would realize it is hard to hear sometimes between the barriers and the muffling of speech behind the masks. Its a joke in my house that I ask "what did you say?" a zillion times. So combine the plexiglass and masks, and yeah I can barely hear anything especially in a loud space! So as a result I try to talk louder in case I am muffled to others, and half the time my DD is asking me "why are you yelling?" Can't win


----------



## mum22girlz

lampshadehead said:


> Now I am all for the mask wearing and have been wearing them every where , work, home, stores etc. Just had to put that out there that this is not an anti-mask thing. But I do wish people would realize it is hard to hear sometimes between the barriers and the muffling of speech behind the masks. Its a joke in my house that I ask "what did you say?" a zillion times. So combine the plexiglass and masks, and yeah I can barely hear anything especially in a loud space! So as a result I try to talk louder in case I am muffled to others, and half the time my DD is asking me "why are you yelling?" Can't win


This is me. I have hearing aids (which most people can't even see) and I read lips to help me understand. My first reaction is to get my ear closer, and out from behind the plexi. My family is pretty good at picking up the slack, so hopefully it won't be too much of an issue.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Honestly I think people in customer facing roles deserve all the grace right now in every industry (and customers used loosely, I would include teachers, medical professionals, etc). I will deal with annoyances as the person who has the options. Some are there because they feel a duty to, most are there because they have no option not to go to work despite their own feelings and fears about working during a pandemic.

At least one outbreak has occurred here when customers didnt follow the rules or proper safety measures were not in place to protect the staff who have no option to just not be there.


----------



## rteetz

Plexiglass is now on all Rise of the Resistance vehicles.

Clearly they want to increase the throughput on this.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Plexiglass is now on all Rise of the Resistance vehicles.
> 
> Clearly they want to increase the throughput on this.


Yep overnight testing continues but i think in the next week or so we'll see increase i  capacity


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

rteetz said:


> Plexiglass is now on all Rise of the Resistance vehicles.
> 
> Clearly they want to increase the throughput on this.


Early reports indicated no view obstruction was expected from this.  Any first-hand experiences yet that can confirm this?


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Early reports indicated no view obstruction was expected from this.  Any first-hand experiences yet that can confirm this?


Not that I’ve seen.


----------



## Eric Smith

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Having to make a park reservation seems on the surface to be pretty onerous, but we've been "locked in" to this level of planning for years with ADRs and FP reservations dictating months in advance what parks we visit on which days.


It's not that big of a deal.  We just reserved dining for our trip in December and I had to move some park reservations around.  No issues with availability at all and we're less than two months out.


----------



## Sarahslay

lampshadehead said:


> Now I am all for the mask wearing and have been wearing them every where , work, home, stores etc. Just had to put that out there that this is not an anti-mask thing. But I do wish people would realize it is hard to hear sometimes between the barriers and the muffling of speech behind the masks. Its a joke in my house that I ask "what did you say?" a zillion times. So combine the plexiglass and masks, and yeah I can barely hear anything especially in a loud space! So as a result I try to talk louder in case I am muffled to others, and half the time my DD is asking me "why are you yelling?" Can't win


This is me all the time right now lol, and my daughters are always like "you don't have to yell", so I have to let them know that I actually DO have to yell if anyone is going to hear and understand me. When I was at WDW at the end of August I could rarely understand my servers at the TS restaurants. Between the mask, face shield, and back ground noise it was impossible for me. My poor DH is 80% deaf in one ear and already has a hard time, so I know I'll need to put on my listening ears for both of us come our Thanksgiving trip.


----------



## focusondisney

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...an-to-open-certain-international-travel-soon/
> 
> This should help WDW.



Maybe.  I read there is a 14 day quarantine for US travelers.  If the same rules apply to their own citizens, not sure how many of them  able to come here.  I‘m in NY state. I haven’t traveled to WDW because of the mandatory quarantines imposed by both governors. Many people travel for over a week from the UK, they’d need quite a bit of time off to take an extended vacation & quarantine too.


----------



## New Mouse

focusondisney said:


> Maybe.  I read there is a 14 day quarantine for US travelers.  If the same rules apply to their own citizens, not sure how many of them  able to come here.  I‘m in NY state. I haven’t traveled to WDW because of the mandatory quarantines imposed by both governors. Many people travel for over a week from the UK, they’d need quite a bit of time off to take an extended vacation & quarantine too.



Not many people are clamoring to come to the US right now regardless of restrictions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> Not many people are clamoring to come to the US right now regardless of restrictions.



I don’t know what’s going on in other countries, and yes some Canadians are still going to the US, but the majority of Canadians want our border to remain closed (or “closed”, in its current state of restrictions).


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317153711974645760


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Early reports indicated no view obstruction was expected from this.  Any first-hand experiences yet that can confirm this?



I would be interested in this as well

Though (and I recognize this is easy for me to say from 1,000 miles away) but even if it reduces the experience by 5% I think it is a trade off that is worth it if it increases capacity by 40% (just making up a number)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317153711974645760



Meet and greets of my childhood, without some other random kids sneaking into your shot!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317153711974645760



that's great - hope more of that comes and maybe could add to the total queue space to help spread crowds

Like, if they did something like this for the Tinkerbell and Mickey meets at MK, that is some more queue space, etc.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> that's great - hope more of that comes and maybe could add to the total queue space to help spread crowds
> 
> Like, if they did something like this for the Tinkerbell and Mickey meets at MK, that is some more queue space, etc.



Not sure about this - for every new attraction comes it's associated increase in park capacity (not an increase in percentage, but an increase in what they base the 25% against).


----------



## HokieRaven5

What are the current loadings for ToT, RnR and SDD as far as how much they are filling the ride vehicles.

Also for MFSR are they just doing 1 party per flight basically?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Not sure about this - for every new attraction comes it's associated increase in park capacity (not an increase in percentage, but an increase in what they base the 25% against).



possibly, so even if that is the case that would go for the days they hit capacity - but if the crowds stay the same (even if capacity goes up) it woudl *feel* emptier if more things to do

I know we all think they are getting close to the 25% cap, and on some days definitely hitting it (particularly at DHS) but not every park/every day


----------



## yulilin3

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Early reports indicated no view obstruction was expected from this.  Any first-hand experiences yet that can confirm this?


Not as obtrusive as safari


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> What are the current loadings for ToT, RnR and SDD as far as how much they are filling the ride vehicles.
> 
> Also for MFSR are they just doing 1 party per flight basically?


Mfsr 1 party
Sdd one party per car
ToT depends on make of crowd,  usually lagging back seat with a party and then front seat left and right


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not sure if the survey's coming from Disney came up yet, but this article from Blog Mickey has all the questions that went to guests who recently visiting DHS

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/holl...e-of-the-resistance-boarding-groups-and-more/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317153711974645760



Hmmm, looks like somebody has been listening to my ideas.


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> Mfsr 1 party
> Sdd one party per car
> ToT depends on make of crowd,  usually lagging back seat with a party and then front seat left and right



When we did TOT it was both sides in the back and front rows, nobody in the middle. I think the plexiglass allowed them to put two parties in the back.


----------



## Farro

Okay CSR stuff from a Facebook Group for CSR - this person is currently staying there:

Rix Bar is open for breakfast, lunch and dinner - no mobile ordering but you can go to restaurant and order to go.
No quick service or grab and go anywhere.
Gift shop open 9-9. Pool 10-10. Pool bar opens at 11, food starts at noon. No refillable mugs.

And....you can buy bottles of wine in the gift shop for your room!


----------



## yulilin3

The tents at blizzard beach parking lot that i posted about a couple of days ago are for the drive thru flu shots


----------



## MrsBooch

I don’t know if anyone was looking but something is happening with Whispering Canyon thanksgiving day - reservations opened up big time - I actually snagged a 6:30 pm spot for thanksgiving dinner. And they’re labeled “thanksgiving” in MDE


----------



## yulilin3

At Coronado right now,  getting pictures and streaming at 4pm. The hotel is so empty,  reminds me when they reopened without the parks.  I forgot how beautiful Gran destino is and the view from the Dahlia


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> I don’t know if anyone was looking but something is happening with Whispering Canyon thanksgiving day - reservations opened up big time - I actually snagged a 6:30 pm spot for thanksgiving dinner. And they’re labeled “thanksgiving” in MDE


thanks just booked for 8:15 woohoo


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I wonder if part of this is because they know they are being watched by CA.


Or because cases are rising rapidly around the world and they want to ensure they are really doing all they can to lessen the next wave in Fl.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Or because cases are rising rapidly around the world and they want to ensure they are really doing all they can to lessen the next wave in Fl.


Sorry I’m not naive to believe that. Disney & most large companies will do whatever they can get away with doing.


----------



## anthony2k7

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...an-to-open-certain-international-travel-soon/
> 
> This should help WDW.


I cant see this helping much. 

To be safe you still need at 5 day quarantine in each direction, thats on top of the testing which iv seen suggestions will cost around £250 each test (so £2000 just for testing for family of 4).


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> I cant see this helping much.
> 
> To be safe you still need at 5 day quarantine in each direction, thats on top of the testing which iv seen suggestions will cost around £250 each test (so £2000 just for testing for family of 4).


Every little bit helps. Also helps that those traveling will be the ones with higher disposable income so more likely to pay for the more expensive hotels, dining & merch.

Re: “to be safe” quarantine -no. Unless required I doubt many of these travelers would do that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know what’s going on in other countries, and yes some Canadians are still going to the US, but the majority of Canadians want our border to remain closed (or “closed”, in its current state of restrictions).


I noticed quite a few accents during our trip last week. I’m not trying to be ignorant, clearly someone can have an accent and live in America, but quite a few British and even Australian accents were detected which I found interesting.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> At Coronado right now,  getting pictures and streaming at 4pm. The hotel is so empty,  reminds me when they reopened without the parks.  I forgot how beautiful Gran destino is and the view from the Dahlia


Is the entire resort open or just the tower?


----------



## hereforthechurros

For those who’ve booked dining with a split stay under the new 60 day rule, can you still book all dining at once or is it rolling?


----------



## MrsBooch

hereforthechurros said:


> For those who’ve booked dining with a split stay under the new 60 day rule, can you still book all dining at once or is it rolling?



Rolling unfortunately. at least that was my experience.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> Rolling unfortunately. at least that was my experience.


Yeep! That’s going to make booking around Christmas a PITA. 

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> Sorry I’m not naive to believe that. Disney & most large companies will do whatever they can get away with doing.



Maybe true.  I've been around long enough to remember how this was the way most companies dealt with having internet security early on.  That really went well :/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

anthony2k7 said:


> I cant see this helping much.
> 
> To be safe you still need at 5 day quarantine in each direction, thats on top of the testing which iv seen suggestions will cost around £250 each test (so £2000 just for testing for family of 4).



I’m in NJ and our quarantine is voluntary and I don’t know anyone that’s doing it after they return home from travel. And essential employees (healthcare, police, fire) are exempt from quarantine too.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## anthony2k7

mi*vida*loca said:


> I’m in NJ and our quarantine is voluntary and I don’t know anyone that’s doing it after they return home from travel. And essential employees (healthcare, police, fire) are exempt from quarantine too.


Unfortunately I think that's exactly what most of the travel industry expects. They know people won't obey the rules and they probably won't even pay for the testing once home. It just gives the travel industry the excuse to say they have processes in place to allow flights to resume.


----------



## anthony2k7

hereforthechurros said:


> I noticed quite a few accents during our trip last week. I’m not trying to be ignorant, clearly someone had have an accent and live in America, but quite a few British and even Australian accents were detected which I found interesting.


Any brits traveling to florida right now deserve medals of achievement in finding a way to get there circumventing the restrictions. And another medal in stupidity for the same reason.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Eric Smith said:


> It's not that big of a deal.  We just reserved dining for our trip in December and I had to move some park reservations around.  No issues with availability at all and we're less than two months out.



Glad to hear this. I am a DVC member who’s just starting to contemplate a trip for next fall. I was starting to worry that I wouldn’t be able to get park reservations if I didn’t buy my park passes now. I’ll have my resort booked 11 months in advance but will probably wait until spring to book plane flights and purchase AP’s if I can get them.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the entire resort open or just the tower?


the entire resort is open but not all offerings are. Only Rix Sports Bar (all day) the quick service and bar by the pool, three bridges and Barcelona and Dhalia lounge


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gokYZ32UvGeytK24MwU7Dfjrdf__UrzG9GgZDKZ2LXTnE


----------



## Disdreamprincess

hereforthechurros said:


> I noticed quite a few accents during our trip last week. I’m not trying to be ignorant, clearly someone had have an accent and live in America, but quite a few British and even Australian accents were detected which I found interesting.


I assume those are Brits and Aussies living in the United States


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> I noticed quite a few accents during our trip last week. I’m not trying to be ignorant, clearly someone can have an accent and live in America, but quite a few British and even Australian accents were detected which I found interesting.



Coming from New Hampshire, when I head to WDW everyone I hear has an accent.


----------



## JacknSally

*Just for information’s sake, we booked a new room last night to make up for the POFQ portion of our trip (12/1-12/5). The “Magic Is Here” deal pulled up several DVC studios at pretty good rates (cash reservations). Looked again this morning, and there were even more available than there were last night - Poly, Boulder Ridge, Kidani... I don’t remember where else. I was very surprised by the availability, especially under a discount. We ended up with a studio at Kidani for basically what we were planning to pay for our garden view room at POFQ.

I also got a survey in my email today asking several questions along the lines of how important the discount and the current policies were in my decision to book right now for a trip before 12/31/20.*


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> I think it’ll be wrapped nicely into the Genie platform. Whether they keep the name or change it, I think reservations are here to stay and it’s honestly nothing more than a very mild inconvenience, if at all, especially when capacity is no longer capped below their max


It was disappointing however to not be able to hop into Epcot on an evening when staying at BWV.


----------



## rockpiece

Whats the best way to get to Wilderness Lodge from the Contemporary(Bay Lake Tower). We have a reservation at Whispering Canyon this week and would prefer to not take the bus. I looked online and it doesn't look like any water transportation is available except if we walked to MK and took the boat to Wilderness, is our best bet an uber?


----------



## skeeter31

rockpiece said:


> Whats the best way to get to Wilderness Lodge from the Contemporary(Bay Lake Tower). We have a reservation at Whispering Canyon this week and would prefer to not take the bus. I looked online and it doesn't look like any water transportation is available except if we walked to MK and took the boat to Wilderness, is our best bet an uber?


Best bet would always be Uber. But if you don’t mind the walk to MK and then boat, it’s free and we always enjoy the walking and boat ride.


----------



## MrsBooch

rockpiece said:


> Whats the best way to get to Wilderness Lodge from the Contemporary(Bay Lake Tower). We have a reservation at Whispering Canyon this week and would prefer to not take the bus. I looked online and it doesn't look like any water transportation is available except if we walked to MK and took the boat to Wilderness, is our best bet an uber?



Personally, that boat ride lowers my blood pressure so I vote boat ride


----------



## Aimeedyan

We popped into AK today for a few hours (our first visit there since the reopening) and it was busy but only felt crowded in Pandora and it's 100% due to the lines snaking through the entire area. Some of the walkways are closed due to the lines, they wouldn't let anyone go past Satuli to get to that path back to Africa, there were ropes blocking my usual cut through paths, etc. It's just so many people (in line or waiting for people in line) that it's hard to navigate. I never could figure out where the end to FOP was but the end of Navi was at Nomad. We have ridden both many times and had no interest in standing in the sun that long.

We mobile ordered at Satuli, eventually found a path there, and actually scored an inside table. They were guarding the outside tables and would not let anyone near the seats without a tray in hand. Our meal was ready not 3 minutes after hitting prepare my order. Extremely efficient. 

I saw lots of mask issues, mostly because I was just paying attention, but did see a few corrected. I honestly think some of the compliance issues will improve if we ever get a break from the heat (or maybe that's wishful thinking!).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Any chance this new interest in mask enforcement is gonna extend to DS? (...My fam has decided we’re doing dinner on a Fri night in DS and honestly if one falls we all fall anyway so I’m gonna down my vitamins A-Z and join   )


----------



## Jrb1979

https://news.yahoo.com/justin-trudeau-canada-us-border-133648045.html
Doesn't look like Canadians will be going to WDW anytime soon. Who knows how long the border is going to stay closed. How much this will have an affect on WDW is the question?


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/justin-trudeau-canada-us-border-133648045.html
> Doesn't look like Canadians will be going to WDW anytime soon. Who knows how long the border is going to stay closed. How much this will have an affect on WDW is the question?


as long as WDW is capped at 25% capacity, I don't think a lack of Canadians will have much of an effect


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> as long as WDW is capped at 25% capacity, I don't think a lack of Canadians will have much of an effect


In the short term no but if the border stays closed well into next year I do see it having an effect


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> In the short term no but if the border stays closed well into next year I do see it having an effect


I don't think Disney will significantly increase capacity in the parks until the conditions with COVID are such that the border would be open.


----------



## Pens Fan

rockpiece said:


> Whats the best way to get to Wilderness Lodge from the Contemporary(Bay Lake Tower). We have a reservation at Whispering Canyon this week and would prefer to not take the bus. I looked online and it doesn't look like any water transportation is available except if we walked to MK and took the boat to Wilderness, is our best bet an uber?



Just take an Uber or Lyft.  The boats between WL and the Contemporary are not running currently.  You didn't say when you were trying to do this, but keep in mind the MK hours which determine the hours of Disney transportation to WL availability.  We stayed at Copper Creek last week and needed to get to the Wave after one of those early MK closing nights.  The boats and busses weren't an option for us as they had already stopped running.  Lyft was like 12 bucks or something.  And they arrived (both ways) in about 3 minutes.  So simple.  So easy.  No stress.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> as long as WDW is capped at 25% capacity, I don't think a lack of Canadians will have much of an effect


True.

But I wonder if disney are only happy leaving that cap at 25% because they know they couldn't achieve much more than that anyway. So leaving it in place they can use it as marketing about how safe they are which may help them remain close to that 25% consistently. If they dropped it and people got to know the cap was gone or raised they may lose that consistency and begin dropping to less than 25% some days with more people scared to go again.

Regardless, the longer the measures continue the bigger disneys financial issues become - even if their share price still doesn't seem to represent that.


----------



## jerry557

Jrb1979 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/justin-trudeau-canada-us-border-133648045.html
> Doesn't look like Canadians will be going to WDW anytime soon. Who knows how long the border is going to stay closed. How much this will have an affect on WDW is the question?



Yeah, I think there is some politics involved there more than just a concern for health. Canada still has travel open to practically all of Europe, where COVID is right now spiking out of control, at rates beyond even what's happening in the US. I understand Canada may care more about what's happening in the US because they share a border. But it's ridiculous that they are concerned about Canadians going to Florida but says nothing about them going to Europe.

In any case, any international travel is going to be difficult until there is a vaccine widely available. A lot of people just simply don't want to travel right now because they are scared. Those that do and aren't scared are either effected by border restrictions or they think the safety measures are ridiculous and overblown. (ie" Don't want to go to parks with a mask on).

Disney also claims that it's 25% capacity. I know someone that recently went. They go to Disney a lot and are DVC members, so they know when the parks look busy. They said there is "no way" it's capped at 25%. It's more like 50%. They said they asked a cast member about it and they were extremely tight-lipped about it. So Disney may be cheating that number a bit in order to help their revenue.

He also did the license plate poll (walked through the parking lot to see the license plates are from). Most are from southern states. Lots of Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Carolina, and Louisiana plates. Of course lots of Florida too. Also surprisingly a good number of California plates. Looks like California people are going to Disney World to get their fix since Disneyland is closed. New England plates were noticeably scarce.


----------



## lovethesun12

jerry557 said:


> Yeah, I think there is some politics involved there more than just a concern for health. Canada still has travel open to practically all of Europe, where COVID is right now spiking out of control, at rates beyond even what's happening in the US. I understand Canada may care more about what's happening in the US because they share a border. But it's ridiculous that they are concerned about Canadians going to Florida but says nothing about them going to Europe.
> 
> In any case, any international travel is going to be difficult until there is a vaccine widely available. A lot of people just simply don't want to travel right now because they are scared. Those that do and aren't scared are either effected by border restrictions or they think the safety measures are ridiculous and overblown. (ie" Don't want to go to parks with a mask on).
> 
> Disney also claims that it's 25% capacity. I know someone that recently went. They go to Disney a lot and are DVC members, so they know when the parks look busy. They said there is "no way" it's capped at 25%. It's more like 50%. They said they asked a cast member about it and they were extremely tight-lipped about it. So Disney may be cheating that number a bit in order to help their revenue.
> 
> He also did the license plate poll (walked through the parking lot to see the license plates are from). Most are from southern states. Lots of Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Carolina, and Louisiana plates. Of course lots of Florida too. Also surprisingly a good number of California plates. Looks like California people are going to Disney World to get their fix since Disneyland is closed. New England plates were noticeably scarce.


Personally I think a lot of people are trying to make covid a political thing when in reality it is a medical thing. In our province we aren't even open to the rest of Canada, let alone the US. To the best of my knowledge Europeans still have to quarantine 14 days on arrival, please reference it if I'm incorrect which is quite possible.

We have our own outbreaks in Canada but again, we have shut down travel from those areas which feels like some protection. It would be unwise of the PM to open the border to anyone when we are still dealing with our own outbreaks and border shut downs, so I'm glad he is choosing not to.


----------



## skeeter31

jerry557 said:


> Yeah, I think there is some politics involved there more than just a concern for health. Canada still has travel open to practically all of Europe, where COVID is right now spiking out of control, at rates beyond even what's happening in the US. I understand Canada may care more about what's happening in the US because they share a border. But it's ridiculous that they are concerned about Canadians going to Florida but says nothing about them going to Europe.
> 
> In any case, any international travel is going to be difficult until there is a vaccine widely available. A lot of people just simply don't want to travel right now because they are scared. Those that do and aren't scared are either effected by border restrictions or they think the safety measures are ridiculous and overblown. (ie" Don't want to go to parks with a mask on).
> 
> Disney also claims that it's 25% capacity. I know someone that recently went. They go to Disney a lot and are DVC members, so they know when the parks look busy. They said there is "no way" it's capped at 25%. It's more like 50%. They said they asked a cast member about it and they were extremely tight-lipped about it. So Disney may be cheating that number a bit in order to help their revenue.
> 
> He also did the license plate poll (walked through the parking lot to see the license plates are from). Most are from southern states. Lots of Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Carolina, and Louisiana plates. Of course lots of Florida too. Also surprisingly a good number of California plates. Looks like California people are going to Disney World to get their fix since Disneyland is closed. New England plates were noticeably scarce.


Taking 1 person‘s opinion on how crowded the parks are does not make a valid argument. Nor does the asking of a random park CM, who will know nothing about the capacity limits that upper executives have put in place. I too am a DVC member, and go a lot (like 2-3 times a month) and I would be fine calling the parks as 25% capped capacity right now. Yes the lines seem longer, but I understand why they are. But I can still stand in the hub in front of the castle and get a picture with absolutely no other human being in the picture at noon on a weekday. That NEVER happened before. 

You also have to remember with license plates, that rental car agencies at MCO have plates from basically every state in the country. When we lived in NY and would fly down 7-8 times a year and got a rental car each time, we never had Florida plates on the car. We would have California, Oregon, Kentucky, Alabama. So the plate survey doesn’t really mean anything either.


----------



## lovethesun12

.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> Taking 1 person‘s opinion on how crowded the parks are does not make a valid argument. Nor does the asking of a random park CM, who will know nothing about the capacity limits that upper executives have put in place. I too am a DVC member, and go a lot (like 2-3 times a month) and I would be fine calling the parks as 25% capped capacity right now. Yes the lines seem longer, but I understand why they are. But I can still stand in the hub in front of the castle and get a picture with absolutely no other human being in the picture at noon on a weekday. That NEVER happened before.
> 
> You also have to remember with license plates, that rental car agencies at MCO have plates from basically every state in the country. When we lived in NY and would fly down 7-8 times a year and got a rental car each time, we never had Florida plates on the car. We would have California, Oregon, Kentucky, Alabama. So the plate survey doesn’t really mean anything either.


You’re right about the plates.  You need to look at the age of the car and type of car it is.  It’s not hard to spot a rental.  Having said that I can say there are more out of state plates that are NOT rentals than a few months ago.  Traffic has also picked up quite a bit.


----------



## AvidDisReader

There was a number analysis done on another Website that was interesting.  25% of WDW capacity may sound like not much, but it actually works out to something like 50% of average attendance.  Reminds me of the old saying that numbers lie and liars figure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jerry557 said:


> Yeah, I think there is some politics involved there more than just a concern for health. Canada still has travel open to practically all of Europe, where COVID is right now spiking out of control, at rates beyond even what's happening in the US. I understand Canada may care more about what's happening in the US because they share a border. But it's ridiculous that they are concerned about Canadians going to Florida but says nothing about them going to Europe.
> 
> In any case, any international travel is going to be difficult until there is a vaccine widely available. A lot of people just simply don't want to travel right now because they are scared. Those that do and aren't scared are either effected by border restrictions or they think the safety measures are ridiculous and overblown. (ie" Don't want to go to parks with a mask on).
> 
> Disney also claims that it's 25% capacity. I know someone that recently went. They go to Disney a lot and are DVC members, so they know when the parks look busy. They said there is "no way" it's capped at 25%. It's more like 50%. They said they asked a cast member about it and they were extremely tight-lipped about it. So Disney may be cheating that number a bit in order to help their revenue.
> 
> He also did the license plate poll (walked through the parking lot to see the license plates are from). Most are from southern states. Lots of Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Carolina, and Louisiana plates. Of course lots of Florida too. Also surprisingly a good number of California plates. Looks like California people are going to Disney World to get their fix since Disneyland is closed. New England plates were noticeably scarce.



I know we tend to talk in circles about the 25% cap - but one has to keep in mind how the available capacity for things to due is drastically cut - between spacing on attractions and then shows and meet & greets closed and then other people absorbing activities (parades, etc.) not happening  And fewer dining options and reduced capacity at what is opened.  So far fewer people in the park will use up what capacity there is available to them. Plus the shortened park hours mean fewer people taking mid-day breaks, etc.

And, trying to put numbers to it - on a typical crowded summer day, MK is only at 55-60% capacity.  To 25% cpacity is about half the people of a normal busy day BUT if capacity for where people can go is reduced by half, then 25% capacity will feel as crowded as a normal busy day - and with social distancing in the queues they will taake up more room


----------



## AvidDisReader

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know we tend to talk in circles about the 25% cap - but one has to keep in mind how the available capacity for things to due is drastically cut - between spacing on attractions and then shows and meet & greets closed and then other people absorbing activities (parades, etc.) not happening  And fewer dining options and reduced capacity at what is opened.  So far fewer people in the park will use up what capacity there is available to them. Plus the shortened park hours mean fewer people taking mid-day breaks, etc.
> 
> And, trying to put numbers to it - on a typical crowded summer day, MK is only at 55-60% capacity.  To 25% cpacity is about half the people of a normal busy day BUT if capacity for where people can go is reduced by half, then 25% capacity will feel as crowded as a normal busy day - and with social distancing in the queues they will taake up more room


We were having the same thoughts LOL


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just to clarify, Canadians cannot drive across the US border for non-essential travel but we can, and always have been allowed to fly to the US.

I had a trip booked to Disney in Sept and could have taken that trip but chose to cancel it due to the high case counts in FL and in the US in general.  I would guess the majority of Canadians normally fly to FL to enjoy our WDW trips as driving is a minimum 20+ hours.  I normally help 10-15 family and friends book trips each year and about 9o% of us fly to WDW.

Many Canadians are choosing not to visit WDW for reasons other than the driving border being closed.  Some of the others challenges are:
- obtaining travel health insurance is difficult (but not impossible)
- mandatory 14 day quarantine when flying into Canada from any other country (This is enforced and people are checked in on)
- safety and case counts during COVID-19

Yes, the driving border to the US is closed but it’s not impossible for a Canadian to visit WDW (Or anywhere in the US) right now but, just like Americans, many are choosing to wait and visit later when things with the virus settle down a bIt and Disney operations are more ‘normal’.

I feel WDW is doing an amazing job with their safety procedures in place, I’m just choosing to not do a lot right now (including going to WDW)  until life is  just a little safer in general.


----------



## PixarBall

gottalovepluto said:


> Any chance this new interest in mask enforcement is gonna extend to DS? (...My fam has decided we’re doing dinner on a Fri night in DS and honestly if one falls we all fall anyway so I’m gonna down my vitamins A-Z and join   )


What’s the new interest in mask enforcement mean?


----------



## scrappinginontario

PixarBall said:


> What’s the new interest in mask enforcement mean?


 Disney has added new signage around the parks saying that mask compliance will be enforced or guests will be asked to leave.

They’ve also added messaging online that says masks are mandatory and if you cannot comply, please rebook your trip for a later time.

I’m glad to see them taking these steps!


----------



## skeeter31

PixarBall said:


> What’s the new interest in mask enforcement mean?


I believe they are referencing the new signage, announcements, and website warnings about mask usage. Basically the signs are saying to wear the masks correctly or you’ll be asked to leave the park.


----------



## PixarBall

skeeter31 said:


> I believe they are referencing the new signage, announcements, and website warnings about mask usage. Basically the signs are saying to wear the masks correctly or you’ll be asked to leave the park.


Oh I thought that was happening always. Ok thanks


----------



## PixarBall

scrappinginontario said:


> Disney has added new signage around the parks saying that mask compliance will be enforced or guests will be asked to leave.
> 
> They’ve also added messaging online that says masks are mandatory and if you cannot comply, please rebook your trip for a later time.
> 
> I’m glad to see them taking these steps!


That is good. I thought they had already done this. But good to know since I’ll be going soon.


----------



## rosieposie3

Internationally, it feels like the attitude to the current travel restrictions are definitely some politically motivated "tit for tat". Yes, the US is not doing great but neither are we in Europe.I believe the general idea here is that they'll be lifted after the US elections.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PixarBall said:


> Oh I thought that was happening always. Ok thanks



Yeah, it's not that the actions are a lot different just the wording in the warnings is firmer and, anecdotally, I have seen more reports of CMs being a bit firmer with guests

So not new policy, just seems more strongly enforced policy


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it's not that the actions are a lot different just the wording in the warnings is firmer and, anecdotally, I have seen more reports of CMs being a bit firmer with guests
> 
> So not new policy, just seems more strongly enforced policy


And the , if you can't comply don't come, wording on the website


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> And the , if you can't comply don't come, wording on the website




They were being too nice before. They should have put that on the site from day 1.


----------



## gottalovepluto

PixarBall said:


> What’s the new interest in mask enforcement mean?


In addition to increased signage, increased announcements and website verbiage to not come if you can’t wear a mask, CMs are reported to be much more strict about proper mask wearing then they were even last week. And it’s not like they were really lax prior to this. Something changed, we can only speculate on what.

I’m just hoping to hear it changed at DS too.


----------



## lovethesun12

rosieposie3 said:


> Internationally, it feels like the attitude to the current travel restrictions are definitely some politically motivated "tit for tat". Yes, the US is not doing great but neither are we in Europe.I believe the general idea here is that they'll be lifted after the US elections.


Our cases are rising rapidly in Canada too, which is why I really don't think it's as political as people want to think, since our border is closed to anyone who is not granted an exemption, and that includes travel to other Canadians even between certain provinces.

Incorrectly announcing that Europe can travel here and the U.S can't when it's not true attempts to make it political. It isn't, it's related to a pandemic. Our border would fully reopen to everyone tomorrow if there wasn't a pandemic. I would pretty much guarantee 100% our borders won't open right after the election regardless of how it goes, and it isn't a slight against anyone. It's. a. pandemic.


----------



## Figvention

SaintsManiac said:


> They were being too nice before. They should have put that on the site from day 1.



I agree, unfortunately there is a rather large segment of the US public that believe private business, enforcing their private property rights somehow makes them fascist monsters.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AvidDisReader said:


> There was a number analysis done on another Website that was interesting.  25% of WDW capacity may sound like not much, but it actually works out to something like 50% of average attendance.  Reminds me of the old saying that numbers lie and liars figure.



 I did find this NASDAQ article that did more exact math.  They use Park Capacity figures provided by Touring Plans which is probably the best we can realistically get:

Magic Kingdom: 
- Max Capacity = 90,000
- 25% of this is 22,500
- Average daily attendance = 57,400
- so 25% capacity is 39% of average attendance


EPCOT:
- Max Capacity = 110,000
- 25% of this is 30,900
- Average daily attendance = 34,000
- so 25% capacity is 91% of average attendance

Then you put the reduced capacity on attractions and restaurants and things that aren't even open and the social distancing in the queues - there is no surprise that when close to this 25% capacity that the parks will feel crowded

https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/is-disney-world-really-operating-at-25-capacity-2020-10-13


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I did find this NASDAQ article that did more exact math.  They use Park Capacity figures provided by Touring Plans which is probably the best we can realistically get:
> 
> Magic Kingdom:
> - Max Capacity = 90,000
> - 25% of this is 22,500
> - Average daily attendance = 57,400
> - so 25% capacity is 39% of average attendance
> 
> 
> EPCOT:
> - Max Capacity = 110,000
> - 25% of this is 30,900
> - Average daily attendance = 34,000
> - so 25% capacity is 91% of average attendance
> 
> Then you put the reduced capacity on attractions and restaurants and things that aren't even open and the social distancing in the queues - there is no surprise that when close to this 25% capacity that the parks will feel crowded
> 
> https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/is-disney-world-really-operating-at-25-capacity-2020-10-13


How are they getting the number of guests last year?  Is that coming from Disney or a third party?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> How are they getting the number of guests last year?  Is that coming from Disney or a third party?



They used the numbers reported by the Themed Entertainment Association - so it is a third party but generally accepted as reasonable and the best we got


----------



## TwoMisfits

Eric Smith said:


> How are they getting the number of guests last year?  Is that coming from Disney or a third party?



Probably Math - attendance figures from TEA divided by 365...


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, it's not that the actions are a lot different just the wording in the warnings is firmer and, anecdotally, I have seen more reports of CMs being a bit firmer with guests
> 
> So not new policy, just seems more strongly enforced policy


Meh I would say the appearance of a more strictly enforced policy. I didn’t see anything different as far as enforcement last weekend vs in July other than the signage.


----------



## jerry557

gottalovepluto said:


> In addition to increased signage, increased announcements and website verbiage to not come if you can’t wear a mask, CMs are reported to be much more strict about proper mask wearing then they were even last week. And it’s not like they were really lax prior to this. Something changed, we can only speculate on what.



Maybe Disney is having compliance issues since the mask debate is creeping up once again. Lawsuits are being filed against some schools in Florida because they are requiring kids to wear masks all day. Some kids and parents are complaining. And the police are no longer mask cops. So businesses are on their own.


----------



## Aimeedyan

LSUmiss said:


> Meh I would say the appearance of a more strictly enforced policy. I didn’t see anything different as far as enforcement last weekend vs in July other than the signage.



I have only been to AK this week but I didn't see any difference other than signage/announcements. A lady in the gift shop had her mask down, drinking water, as she drove her ECV around the store and none of the CMs said a word. Since she was inside, I was annoyed at that and steered clear.

When we were leaving, the woman in front of us was sipping her Starbucks all the way from the Tree of Life out to the parking lot and not a single person said a word. She even stopped to talk to security and they didn't ask her to pull it up.

In my very limited experience post new signage and announcements, CM are as inconsistent as always. I imagine they are weary...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jerry557 said:


> Maybe Disney is having compliance issues since the mask debate is creeping up once again. Lawsuits are being filed against some schools in Florida because they are requiring kids to wear masks all day. Some kids and parents are complaining. And the police are no longer mask cops. So businesses are on their own.



Yeah, I wonder if they are being bolder/stronger with language now just to further make clear that their position is not changing despite the state moving to phase 3


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I wonder if they are being bolder/stronger with language now just to further make clear that their position is not changing despite the state moving to phase 3


My opinion is they are moving to the stricter language with an eye toward much stricter enforcement in CA when they open. I don’t expect much to change in wdw, but we’ll see I guess.


----------



## karen4546

Aimeedyan said:


> I have only been to AK this week but I didn't see any difference other than signage/announcements. A lady in the gift shop had her mask down, drinking water, as she drove her ECV around the store and none of the CMs said a word. Since she was inside, I was annoyed at that and steered clear.
> 
> When we were leaving, the woman in front of us was sipping her Starbucks all the way from the Tree of Life out to the parking lot and not a single person said a word. She even stopped to talk to security and they didn't ask her to pull it up.
> 
> In my very limited experience post new signage and announcements, CM are as inconsistent as always. I imagine they are weary...



I imagine this will be deleted because of the "M" word, but anyway

I found myself getting aggravated about people wearing their masks below their noses, at chin level, or even removing them on rides (Buzz Lightyear and TOT).  Then I had to remember, I am at WDW.  I can only control MY actions.  And, why does it really even bother me that someone is breaking the rules?  I really really tried not to let all that bother me.  I am not the mask police.  I did not like it when the party behind me in line (group of 6/7) kept getting within inches of me-but again, I had my mask on.  I wash my hands and use antibacterial wipes after each ride and before eating-

I did drink my water while in line a couple of times.  I would take a quick sip and put my mask back up.  I followed the que markers and I did not take my masks off on rides or for pics.  

My main issue was at Oga's.  We were a party of four adults.  We ordered the Charcuterie and chip appetizers and four drinks.  The server said we had EXACTLY 45 minutes from the time we placed our order.  It was HOT and we wanted to relax and enjoy our drinks and apps, but the time restriction was a annoying.  We only got one drink each.  We almost finished our food.  Server was not rude about it and I can understand that with limited seating they needed a time limit.  So, do they give everyone a 45 minute time limit ? what if there are only 1/2 people?  what if there are six or more in a group?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

karen4546 said:


> I imagine this will be deleted because of the "M" word, but anyway
> 
> I found myself getting aggravated about people wearing their masks below their noses, at chin level, or even removing them on rides (Buzz Lightyear and TOT).  Then I had to remember, I am at WDW.  I can only control MY actions.  And, why does it really even bother me that someone is breaking the rules?  I really really tried not to let all that bother me.  I am not the mask police.  I did not like it when the party behind me in line (group of 6/7) kept getting within inches of me-but again, I had my mask on.  I wash my hands and use antibacterial wipes after each ride and before eating-
> 
> I did drink my water while in line a couple of times.  I would take a quick sip and put my mask back up.  I followed the que markers and I did not take my masks off on rides or for pics.
> 
> My main issue was at Oga's.  We were a party of four adults.  We ordered the Charcuterie and chip appetizers and four drinks.  The server said we had EXACTLY 45 minutes from the time we placed our order.  It was HOT and we wanted to relax and enjoy our drinks and apps, but the time restriction was a annoying.  We only got one drink each.  We almost finished our food.  Server was not rude about it and I can understand that with limited seating they needed a time limit.  So, do they give everyone a 45 minute time limit ? what if there are only 1/2 people?  what if there are six or more in a group?



I think what makes the masks such a hot topic item is that the wearing of them isn't to benefit the wearer - it is to benefit everyone else.  If it was only putting the wearer at risk whether they wear it or not then I don't think it would be as big of a deal

As for Oga's - I can definitely see your point ... maybe it should be 45 mins from when you get your order?  At least they weren't rude or anything - if they were when you weren't trying to really push things then that would be a bit annoying


----------



## skeeter31

karen4546 said:


> I imagine this will be deleted because of the "M" word, but anyway
> 
> I found myself getting aggravated about people wearing their masks below their noses, at chin level, or even removing them on rides (Buzz Lightyear and TOT).  Then I had to remember, I am at WDW.  I can only control MY actions.  And, why does it really even bother me that someone is breaking the rules?  I really really tried not to let all that bother me.  I am not the mask police.  I did not like it when the party behind me in line (group of 6/7) kept getting within inches of me-but again, I had my mask on.  I wash my hands and use antibacterial wipes after each ride and before eating-
> 
> I did drink my water while in line a couple of times.  I would take a quick sip and put my mask back up.  I followed the que markers and I did not take my masks off on rides or for pics.
> 
> My main issue was at Oga's.  We were a party of four adults.  We ordered the Charcuterie and chip appetizers and four drinks.  The server said we had EXACTLY 45 minutes from the time we placed our order.  It was HOT and we wanted to relax and enjoy our drinks and apps, but the time restriction was a annoying.  We only got one drink each.  We almost finished our food.  Server was not rude about it and I can understand that with limited seating they needed a time limit.  So, do they give everyone a 45 minute time limit ? what if there are only 1/2 people?  what if there are six or more in a group?


The 45 minute time limit has been in place since it opened. There are way too many people that want to experience it and it’s such a small bar. So they need the time limit to keep the tables turning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Open Disneyland Rally taking place outside of Disneyland today

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/open-disneyland-rally-taking-place-in-front-of-disneyland-today/


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think what makes the masks such a hot topic item is that the wearing of them isn't to benefit the wearer - it is to benefit everyone else.  If it was only putting the wearer at risk whether they wear it or not then I don't think it would be as big of a deal
> 
> As for Oga's - I can definitely see your point ... maybe it should be 45 mins from when you get your order?  At least they weren't rude or anything - if they were when you weren't trying to really push things then that would be a bit annoying


Right but it’s very unlikely you will get it if your over 6ft away from someone not wearing it right. Think that’s the pp’s point. And I encounter far fewer ppl wearing them incorrectly in wdw than I do on a daily basis when I’m at work or out. So I definitely don’t let it stress me out in wdw.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Right but it’s very unlikely you will get it if your over 6ft away from someone not wearing it right. Think that’s the pp’s point. And I encounter far fewer ppl wearing them incorrectly in wdw than I do on a daily basis when I’m at work or out. So I definitely don’t let it stress me out in wdw.



I get trying to not let it stress me out but when that poster says "And, why does it really even bother me that someone is breaking the rules? ", Well, yeah, it does "bother" me b/c they are putting my health at risk.  And the 6feet can't always be guaranteed (particularly in switch back queues), that is why the masks are required 


If they were only negatively impacting themselves then it wouldn't "bother" me, but that is not the case 

Now there are much worse situations and why everyone needs to decide if they want to take the risk of going, but that risk is a lot lower if everyone does follow the rules


----------



## andyman8

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020/10/17/news-the-standby-pass-at-disneyland-paris-is-on-standby/What a surprise. Not good news for a virtual queue service making its way to WDW this year.


----------



## Nlfm432010

Aimeedyan said:


> I have only been to AK this week but I didn't see any difference other than signage/announcements. A lady in the gift shop had her mask down, drinking water, as she drove her ECV around the store and none of the CMs said a word. Since she was inside, I was annoyed at that and steered clear.
> 
> When we were leaving, the woman in front of us was sipping her Starbucks all the way from the Tree of Life out to the parking lot and not a single person said a word. She even stopped to talk to security and they didn't ask her to pull it up.
> 
> In my very limited experience post new signage and announcements, CM are as inconsistent as always. I imagine they are weary...


I was at AK today and saw similar issues.  There was a family of five with no masks taking pictures ( not photopass),  watched as 2 security guards walked by without out saying anything.  People walking around drinking and eating , people pulling down their masks so noses are out. This is not to mention that people are definitely not keeping social distance.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020/10/17/news-the-standby-pass-at-disneyland-paris-is-on-standby/What a surprise. Not good news for a virtual queue service making its way to WDW this year.



Not totally unexpected given news we've heard here, but very disappointing none the less.  The geek in me would love to know the issues.  At this point the likelihood of rolling something robust along these lines at WDW in Q1 2021 is starting to look in jeopardy and I'm sure Disney is looking at having this up and running to alleviate the lines associated with any increases in park capacity they may be planning for.


----------



## yulilin3

I have seen more enforcement from more general cm in the past week,  I haven't been to ak in about 2 weeks so not sure if it's a park thing,  epcot and mk ive seen more enforcement.


----------



## DisneyElite4

LSUmiss said:


> My opinion is they are moving to the stricter language with an eye toward much stricter enforcement in CA when they open. I don’t expect much to change in wdw, but we’ll see I guess.



How could it be stricter, though? They are already required everywhere at all times, unless eating/drinking while stationary. That’s about as strict as you can get, unless they decide to not allow any dining? Not trying to be snarky, just can’t imagine what could be considered stricter mask requirements than what’s in place at WDW.


----------



## rpb718

DisneyElite4 said:


> How could it be stricter, though? They are already required everywhere at all times, unless eating/drinking while stationary. That’s about as strict as you can get, unless they decide to not allow any dining? Not trying to be snarky, just can’t imagine what could be considered stricter mask requirements than what’s in place at WDW.



You're confusing "stricter guidelines" with "stricter wording" and "stricter enforcement".


----------



## jerry557

Nlfm432010 said:


> I was at AK today and saw similar issues.  There was a family of five with no masks taking pictures ( not photopass),  watched as 2 security guards walked by without out saying anything.  People walking around drinking and eating , people pulling down their masks so noses are out. This is not to mention that people are definitely not keeping social distance.



Probably sick of doing it. Probably see it and roll their eyes and think to themselves, "Oh jeez, not again... I don't get paid enough to be a mask cop. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't see it....."


----------



## LSUmiss

jerry557 said:


> Probably sick of doing it. Probably see it and roll their eyes and think to themselves, "Oh jeez, not again... I don't get paid enough to be a mask cop. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't see it....."


That’s what I think too. Most ppl don’t like confrontation so it’s uncomfortable to have to call ppl out. I see ppl at my work all the time wearing it wrong & I don’t say anything. I just avoid them.


----------



## osufeth24

jerry557 said:


> Probably sick of doing it. Probably see it and roll their eyes and think to themselves, "Oh jeez, not again... I don't get paid enough to be a mask cop. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't see it....."



Bingo. I have yet to see one grocery store gas station etc in Orlando tell someone to put a mask on. It's all because they don't wanna deal with it as min wage workers


----------



## Ensusieasm

karen4546 said:


> I imagine this will be deleted because of the "M" word, but anyway
> 
> I found myself getting aggravated about people wearing their masks below their noses, at chin level, or even removing them on rides (Buzz Lightyear and TOT).  Then I had to remember, I am at WDW.  I can only control MY actions.  And, why does it really even bother me that someone is breaking the rules?  I really really tried not to let all that bother me.  I am not the mask police.  I did not like it when the party behind me in line (group of 6/7) kept getting within inches of me-but again, I had my mask on.  I wash my hands and use antibacterial wipes after each ride and before eating-
> 
> I did drink my water while in line a couple of times.  I would take a quick sip and put my mask back up.  I followed the que markers and I did not take my masks off on rides or for pics.
> 
> My main issue was at Oga's.  We were a party of four adults.  We ordered the Charcuterie and chip appetizers and four drinks.  The server said we had EXACTLY 45 minutes from the time we placed our order.  It was HOT and we wanted to relax and enjoy our drinks and apps, but the time restriction was a annoying.  We only got one drink each.  We almost finished our food.  Server was not rude about it and I can understand that with limited seating they needed a time limit.  So, do they give everyone a 45 minute time limit ? what if there are only 1/2 people?  what if there are six or more in a group?


The 45 minute limit has been in place since Ogas opened.


----------



## Ariel 1715

We are here now, crowds are like a normal October VERY busy and mask compliance is not the best. Entire families with the masks off or below noses. Lots of announcements about being asked to leave but no cast members enforcing. One ride at least 5 cast members and nothing said. That said we are making the best of it and having a great time!!


----------



## karen4546

skeeter31 said:


> The 45 minute time limit has been in place since it opened. There are way too many people that want to experience it and it’s such a small bar. So they need the time limit to keep the tables turning.


I have been there a few times and this was the first time they said that.  I just thought that with less seating available due to covid that is why they said 45 minutes.  I think before they said 2 drinks max per person if I remember correctly.  Either way, we will go back every time we visit.  There is always something new to discover.


----------



## Lewisc

It was always 45 minutes. Maybe not every CM always informed every guest


----------



## Sarahslay

karen4546 said:


> I have been there a few times and this was the first time they said that.  I just thought that with less seating available due to covid that is why they said 45 minutes.  I think before they said 2 drinks max per person if I remember correctly.  Either way, we will go back every time we visit.  There is always something new to discover.


I have a friend who has to do Oga’s every time he goes to HS, and he’s been complaining about the 45 minute time limit since it opened. He went mid August and was actually allowed to stay in longer since it wasn’t fully booked that day, I was getting lots of “this is amazing!” messages from him because he was able to stay for a little over an hour. Now he knows it’s picked up and is fully expecting to chug his drink and leave as usual. My DH and I will be doing Oga’s for the first time next month, after my friends many reports we are only ordering one drink each so we aren’t too rushed finishing them. Maybe one day in the future they won’t be as strict, but I don’t think that day is anywhere in the near future.


----------



## Sandiz08

Is the 45 minute limit only at DW? We’ve been to DL Oga’s and didn’t have to do that.


----------



## zemmer

Sandiz08 said:


> Is the 45 minute limit only at DW? We’ve been to DL Oga’s and didn’t have to do that.


It’s at both. We went to DL Oga’s in July 2019 and were clearly told about the 45 minute limit.


----------



## Sandiz08

zemmer said:


> It’s at both. We went to DL Oga’s in July 2019 and were clearly told about the 45 minute limit.


Maybe we just had a nice CM, lol .


----------



## msteddom

In my experience, the 45 minute time limit at DLR wasn’t really enforced as long as you were actively eating or drinking.  The two drink max was enforced.


----------



## Figvention

Ensusieasm said:


> The 45 minute limit has been in place since Ogas opened.



In addition, the location was not destined for you to sit 90 mins and have unlimited cocktails. There are PLENTY of places around WDW for that, this is an attraction. If they did not have this rule, Star Wars fanboys would line up at open and not leave until closing time. You know it’s true.


----------



## Farro

Word is only Tower and Casitas open at CSR. They are capping at 30% capacity for now 

Wonder if some guests will be lucky and get upgraded to Tower!!!


----------



## Kimpossible1

jerry557 said:


> Probably sick of doing it. Probably see it and roll their eyes and think to themselves, "Oh jeez, not again... I don't get paid enough to be a mask cop. Maybe I'll just pretend I didn't see it....."



CM's are not sick of doing it, people just don't listen or pull it up temporarily and turn around and walk away and it's back down.  You can't control everyone all the time.  Please don't blame CM's or assume to know what they are thinking.


----------



## Eric Smith

Sandiz08 said:


> Is the 45 minute limit only at DW? We’ve been to DL Oga’s and didn’t have to do that.


It was that was at DL when we went last November.  We each had two drinks and it wasn’t really an issue though.


----------



## anthony2k7

Ariel 1715 said:


> We are here now, crowds are like a normal October VERY busy and mask compliance is not the best. Entire families with the masks off or below noses. Lots of announcements about being asked to leave but no cast members enforcing. One ride at least 5 cast members and nothing said. That said we are making the best of it and having a great time!!


I think I'd have to ask to see a manager in that scenario. Its a bit of a farce to have taken the wording of their rules up to the next level yet have CMs that cant be bothered to enforce the rules.


----------



## Moliphino

Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who has to do Oga’s every time he goes to HS, and he’s been complaining about the 45 minute time limit since it opened. He went mid August and was actually allowed to stay in longer since it wasn’t fully booked that day, I was getting lots of “this is amazing!” messages from him because he was able to stay for a little over an hour. Now he knows it’s picked up and is fully expecting to chug his drink and leave as usual. My DH and I will be doing Oga’s for the first time next month, after my friends many reports we are only ordering one drink each so we aren’t too rushed finishing them. Maybe one day in the future they won’t be as strict, but I don’t think that day is anywhere in the near future.



Try going just before closing. We had three drinks there and nobody was rushing us out with an ADR 30 minutes before close. The bartender was the one who asked if we wanted a third drink, too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Moliphino said:


> Try going just before closing. We had three drinks there and nobody was rushing us out with an ADR 30 minutes before close. The bartender was the one who asked if we wanted a third drink, too.


Crazy how much this depends on the CM. We had a closing ADR and our server was practically pushing us out the door from the moment we sat down.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Crazy how much this depends on the CM. We had a closing ADR and our server was practically pushing us out the door from the moment we sat down.


They probably wanted to go home.  Not saying it’s right, but that’s pretty common at bars or restaurants.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> They probably wanted to go home.  Not saying it’s right, but that’s pretty common at bars or restaurants.


Right, which is why I said it's all CM dependent at closing time.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Right, which is why I said it's all CM dependent at closing time.


I feel like that rule is in place to keep you from sitting in there and taking a table up for a long time.  I feel like we were there for longer than 45 mins,  but that’s mostly because it took a while for our drinks to come and for the waitress to take care of the bill.  Like you said, it’s largely up to the cast member.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DFB reported that resort friendship boats being tested at the Epcot resorts today. No date for return yet but hopefully s_ _ n.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB reported that resort friendship boats being tested at the Epcot resorts today. No date for return yet but hopefully s_ _ n.


Someone also posted on the DVC fan Facebook page that they saw several cast members out on the friendship boat docks at the Boardwalk a few days ago.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB reported that resort friendship boats being tested at the Epcot resorts today. No date for return yet but hopefully s_ _ n.


Yes, they are returning.  No solid date given yet


----------



## Tigger's ally

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Yes, they are returning.  No solid date given yet


Great news.  Even though we are staying at the Riv, having those running and hopefully all the boats from MK figure in greatly for our transportation plans for our December stay.  We have dinner ressies at the GF after a MK evening and also dinner on the boardwalk which could either be a Skyliner trip or even a skyliner/boatride.  My grandtinker loves the boatrides and I am quite fond of them too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Yes, they are returning.  No solid date given yet


Any info on the boats between OKW/SSR and DS?


----------



## JacknSally

*A little more than a month out from the Festival of the Holidays = more menus to wait for! Here’s hoping they come out soon. Does anyone remember how far in advance we got the Food & Wine menus this weird year? I know it wasn’t very far.*


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

hereforthechurros said:


> Any info on the boats between OKW/SSR and DS?


Cast that were running the boats from Disney Springs have been reassigned to the Friendship boats temporarily I’ve heard. Disney is doing a lot of temporary and displaced assignments for their full time cast members property wide.  It’s quite an undertaking to reassign hotel staff, etc to other roles.  Hopefully as more opens up at WDW cast can get back to a bit more normal.


----------



## one_cat

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Cast that were running the boats from Disney Springs have been reassigned to the Friendship boats temporarily I’ve heard. Disney is doing a lot of temporary and displaced assignments for their full time cast members property wide.  It’s quite an undertaking to reassign hotel staff, etc to other roles.  Hopefully as more opens up at WDW cast can get back to a bit more normal.


It would be amazing if the Friendship boats were to return someday.  Crescent lake felt very quiet and sad without them.


----------



## Thumper1066

I can appreciate and understand all of the changes Disney World has implemented in order to reopen. However the discontinuation of Fastpass dumbfounds me.  It would go to reason, that not having masses of people jamming into a ride cue would be a good thing.


----------



## siren0119

Ride times are actually shorter without fastpass (this isn't just me guessing, others who are far more data oriented than I both here on the DIS and at some of the more reputable Disney blogs have crunched those numbers). FP is what creates the logjams/long wait times in the standby line. 

And with reduced capacity, there's no need to offer FP. Will they bring it back when they increase capacity? Who knows....but I could see them going more the way of Universal and offering a paid option only, or modeling it more after Disneyland MaxPass/fastpass system.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

They need the people in the queues as there isn't much else to do right now - very few shows, no parades, no meet and greets, very little streetmosphere, etc

The goal of Fastoass is to free people from being in queues and doing other things - which is the opposite of what they want now


----------



## Moliphino

hereforthechurros said:


> Crazy how much this depends on the CM. We had a closing ADR and our server was practically pushing us out the door from the moment we sat down.



That's funny. We were seated at the bar and the bartender was clearly preparing for closing, but still kept offering us another round. We could've had a fourth if we wanted.


----------



## Eric Smith

Thumper1066 said:


> I can appreciate and understand all of the changes Disney World has implemented in order to reopen. However the discontinuation of Fastpass dumbfounds me.  It would go to reason, that not having masses of people jamming into a ride cue would be a good thing.


Adding fastpass increases the amount of time the standby queue takes.  Fastpass would make the standby wait times longer.


----------



## Julie Amber

siren0119 said:


> Ride times are actually shorter without fastpass (this isn't just me guessing, others who are far more data oriented than I both here on the DIS and at some of the more reputable Disney blogs have crunched those numbers). FP is what creates the logjams/long wait times in the standby line.
> 
> And with reduced capacity, there's no need to offer FP. Will they bring it back when they increase capacity? Who knows....but I could see them going more the way of Universal and offering a paid option only, or modeling it more after Disneyland MaxPass/fastpass system.




I am going to disagree with the portion that there is no need to offer FP. Lines are getting ridiculously long. Almost everything has over an hour wait, and it's almost impossible to rope drop with Disney transportation running so late in the morning. FP would be a welcome addition at this point for me. I have no desire to spend 90-120 minutes waiting for MMRR


----------



## New Mouse

Julie Amber said:


> I am going to disagree with the portion that there is no need to offer FP. Lines are getting ridiculously long. Almost everything has over an hour wait, and it's almost impossible to rope drop with Disney transportation running so late in the morning. FP would be a welcome addition at this point for me. I have no desire to spend 90-120 minutes waiting for MMRR




Fast pass will make the standby queues even longer.   You will get 3 faster waits in then be in the rest of the queues for 1.5 hours plus.

They need to increase hours, increase efficiency on the ride loading, add parades and shows back or decrease overall attendance.

The lack of all this is showing just how little there truly is to do in the way of rides.


----------



## mattpeto

Julie Amber said:


> I am going to disagree with the portion that there is no need to offer FP. Lines are getting ridiculously long. Almost everything has over an hour wait, and it's almost impossible to rope drop with Disney transportation running so late in the morning. FP would be a welcome addition at this point for me. I have no desire to spend 90-120 minutes waiting for MMRR



It still seeks like it’s just an issue a HS overall.


----------



## rteetz

Julie Amber said:


> I am going to disagree with the portion that there is no need to offer FP. Lines are getting ridiculously long. Almost everything has over an hour wait, and it's almost impossible to rope drop with Disney transportation running so late in the morning. FP would be a welcome addition at this point for me. I have no desire to spend 90-120 minutes waiting for MMRR


Adding FP is only going to make those lines worse. FP isn't built for rides operating at half their capacity.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Fast Pass and Dining Plans are what books more rooms, people don't want to spend big bucks to stand in lines.
This was the whole point of FP+  ....so that guests would be able to do some of the best rides and still have time to eat ..$$$$ for WDW and happy to spend a lot of money guests


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spaceguy55 said:


> Fast Pass and Dining Plans are what books more rooms, people don't want to spend big bucks to stand in lines.
> This was the whole point of FP+  ....so that guests would be able to do some of the best rides and still have time to eat ..$$$$ for WDW and happy to spend a lot of money guests


i miss the dining plan but given the current ride capacity I’m happy to have only standby lines.


----------



## Moliphino

Julie Amber said:


> I am going to disagree with the portion that there is no need to offer FP. Lines are getting ridiculously long. Almost everything has over an hour wait, and it's almost impossible to rope drop with Disney transportation running so late in the morning. FP would be a welcome addition at this point for me. I have no desire to spend 90-120 minutes waiting for MMRR



The lines are shorter than posted. MMRR was posted at 105 minutes the first time we rode and it wound up being about an hour. Would've been less if we hadn't hit a cleaning cycle just before getting on.


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Fast Pass and Dining Plans are what books more rooms, people don't want to spend big bucks to stand in lines.
> This was the whole point of FP+  ....so that guests would be able to do some of the best rides and still have time to eat ..$$$$ for WDW and happy to spend a lot of money guests


And they need more dining capacity to offer the dining plan. It all works together. With limited capacity in all respects its just not feasible to offer things like they did pre-covid. 

We very well could see something like standby pass come about but FP+ just don't work right now.


----------



## Pizzaman12

siren0119 said:


> Ride times are actually shorter without fastpass (this isn't just me guessing, others who are far more data oriented than I both here on the DIS and at some of the more reputable Disney blogs have crunched those numbers). FP is what creates the logjams/long wait times in the standby line.
> 
> And with reduced capacity, there's no need to offer FP. Will they bring it back when they increase capacity? Who knows....but I could see them going more the way of Universal and offering a paid option only, or modeling it more after Disneyland MaxPass/fastpass system.



The lines are shorter until they're not.  This image is from today.  Plenty more examples.


----------



## runjulesrun

Pizzaman12 said:


> The lines are shorter until they're not.  This image is from today.  Plenty more examples.


I think the point they were trying to make is that if you add Fastpasses into a line that long, it will end up being even longer because the line will continually have to be stopped to allow Fastpasses in. How does that make things better? At least with no Fastpasses, the lines move (unless you hit a cleaning cycle). And for that matter, what would you do while you were waiting for your Fastpass times? Get in another line (making that line longer)? Without shows and character meet & greets and parades and more dining options, there is simply nothing else to absorb people.


----------



## rteetz

runjulesrun said:


> I think the point they were trying to make is that if you add Fastpasses into a line that long, it will end up being even longer because the line will continually have to be stopped to allow Fastpasses in. How does that make things better? At least with no Fastpasses, the lines move (unless you hit a cleaning cycle). And for that matter, what would you do while you were waiting for your Fastpass times? Get in another line (making that line longer)? Without shows and character meet & greets and parades and more dining options, there is simply nothing else to absorb people.


And the rides aren’t operating at their intended capacity. With skipping rows and seats some of the attractions capacities are significantly less per hour. Then add in cleaning cycles like you said.


----------



## Pizzaman12

runjulesrun said:


> I think the point they were trying to make is that if you add Fastpasses into a line that long, it will end up being even longer because the line will continually have to be stopped to allow Fastpasses in. How does that make things better? At least with no Fastpasses, the lines move (unless you hit a cleaning cycle). And for that matter, what would you do while you were waiting for your Fastpass times? Get in another line (making that line longer)? Without shows and character meet & greets and parades and more dining options, there is simply nothing else to absorb people.



The problem is that the lines, in many cases, slow down movement around the parks.  This is certainly the case in MK, less so in the newer parts of Toy Story Land where there is space for expanded queues to stretch.

I agree they need more dining options to absorb some folks.  However, without some level of consistency on wait times, there's space in the FP queues that isn't getting used.  That space mostly goes unused now (with the exception of DAS).  It's not a ton of space, but it is space nonetheless.

EPCOT works best right now because of the myriad dining and shopping options, IMO.  The same should hold true at MK if they do add some more of those elements back in.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pizzaman12 said:


> The lines are shorter until they're not.  This image is from today.  Plenty more examples.


That happened pre-COVID as well.  I was also told by someone who was there this past week that the waits were 60%-80% of the posted wait.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Eric Smith said:


> That happened pre-COVID as well.  I was also told by someone who was there this past week that the waits were 60%-80% of the posted wait.



Roughly 75% of the waits are as you describe. But 25% are longer than advertised, making it hard to consistently rely on a shorter wait.


----------



## rteetz

Pizzaman12 said:


> there's space in the FP queues that isn't getting used. That space mostly goes unused now (with the exception of DAS). It's not a ton of space, but it is space nonetheless.


VIP Tours/Club 33 and they do have recovery FP when issued in use for that as well.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Spaceguy55 said:


> Fast Pass and Dining Plans are what books more rooms, people don't want to spend big bucks to stand in lines.
> This was the whole point of FP+  ....so that guests would be able to do some of the best rides and still have time to eat ..$$$$ for WDW and happy to spend a lot of money guests



Wasn’t the point of FP+ actually to encourage buy in from guests for what was the newest thing at the time (mymagic+), which gave Disney more detailed information than ever about guests and our patterns, as well as the ability to staff more effeciently? And also to lock guests into their plans and ticket purchases months before they made it to Orlando, to ensure they captured as much of their vacation time (their money) as possible? I could have sworn I read somewhere that FP (the original one) didn’t actually increase spending like they thought it would, I could also be completely imagining that lol.

The original FP was intended to get guests spending more money in the parks and less time in line, but thats not really feasible in the current WDW. Not to mention all the issues with actual attraction capacity and the mess FP would make. Whoever listed all the things Disney could do that would help wait times right now is right, longer hours, entertainment pulling people away from rides, etc.

Worse than the current state of lines would be those same very long looking, often outside queues at a completely standstill while a FP line takes overwhelming priority.


----------



## Pizzaman12

rteetz said:


> VIP Tours/Club 33 and they do have recovery FP when issued in use for that as well.


VIP tour capacity has been cut by approximately 90%.  33 and recovery just don't add much capacity.  Most FP queues are empty the past two weeks.


----------



## Pizzaman12

DGsAtBLT said:


> Wasn’t the point of FP+ actually to encourage buy in from guests for what was the newest thing at the time (mymagic+), which gave Disney more detailed information than ever about guests and our patterns, as well as the ability to staff more effeciently? And also to lock guests into their plans and ticket purchases months before they made it to Orlando, to ensure they captured as much of their vacation time (their money) as possible? I could have sworn I read somewhere that FP (the original one) didn’t actually increase spending like they thought it would, I could also be completely imagining that lol.
> 
> The original FP was intended to get guests spending more money in the parks and less time in line, but thats not really feasible in the current WDW. Not to mention all the issues with actual attraction capacity and the mess FP would make. Whoever listed all the things Disney could do that would help wait times right now is right, longer hours, entertainment pulling people away from rides, etc.
> 
> Worse than the current state of lines would be those same very long looking, often outside queues at a completely standstill while a FP line takes overwhelming priority.



A FP line doesn't have to take overwhelming priority.  Like all the other aspects of COVID theme park management, that formula needs to be tweaked.

I'm not saying FP is the only solution.  I'm just saying that the current park format needs more work.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pizzaman12 said:


> A FP line doesn't have to take overwhelming priority.  Like all the other aspects of COVID theme park management, that formula needs to be tweaked.



But then when you tweak it you lose FP availability, making it something that benefits a smaller and smaller group of guests. It just does not work well under the current circumstances.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pizzaman12 said:


> A FP line doesn't have to take overwhelming priority.  Like all the other aspects of COVID theme park management, that formula needs to be tweaked.
> 
> I'm not saying FP is the only solution.  I'm just saying that the current park format needs more work.


It can be tweaked, but it’s still going to eat up a significant portion of the standby capacity.  There’s also the question of how to phase FP back in.  There will have to be some sort of delay.  They couldn’t just open up FP availability all at once, that would be a nightmare.


----------



## rteetz

Pizzaman12 said:


> VIP tour capacity has been cut by approximately 90%.  33 and recovery just don't add much capacity.  Most FP queues are empty the past two weeks.


Just pointing out things that use those queues right now. As much as you may want it FP+ in its iteration pre-covid isn’t coming back right now.


----------



## Pizzaman12

DGsAtBLT said:


> But then when you tweak it you lose FP availability, making it something that benefits a smaller and smaller group of guests. It just does not work well under the current circumstances.



There are a number of items that need tweaking.  But, with long waits for rides they're losing opportunities to maximize revenue per guest.  Many of the smaller kiosks that sell treats and retail items are closed down as well, pushing more people to the larger stores, causing longer lines.

When the Carrousel is a 30-minute wait and most everything else is the same or worse it's just not a very pleasant experience.  I have to imagine that leads to less ancillary purchases.  Shorter park hours trim payroll but also force people to stay the entire day to get their money's worth.

Don't get me wrong, I think there's plenty of fun to be had.  But, back to the original statement I was responding to.  I don't think wait times are shorter than when FP was around.  That's not all due to FP. It's due to significantly reduced capacity on attractions that used to be people eaters.  That's a problem Disney needs a better solution to.


----------



## Pizzaman12

rteetz said:


> Just pointing out things that use those queues right now. As much as you may want it FP+ in its iteration pre-covid isn’t coming back right now.



I'm not advocating for FP to come back, per se.  Just don't agree with the assertion that wait times are shorter now because FP is gone.  In many cases, I don't believe ride times are shorter, which is a pure capacity issue.  

I don't see Disney dialing back the number of people in the parks.  To do that they'd need unbelievable confidence that it would lead to a stark increase in revenue per guest.

They do need some other sort of solution to manage the queues, and the lack of flow caused by expanded queues.  Now is a great time to experiment, whether on FP or other radical ideas to find solutions that organized the lines and keep guests occupied.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pizzaman12 said:


> There are a number of items that need tweaking.  But, with long waits for rides they're losing opportunities to maximize revenue per guest.  Many of the smaller kiosks that sell treats and retail items are closed down as well, pushing more people to the larger stores, causing longer lines.
> 
> When the Carrousel is a 30-minute wait and most everything else is the same or worse it's just not a very pleasant experience.  I have to imagine that leads to less ancillary purchases.  Shorter park hours trim payroll but also force people to stay the entire day to get their money's worth.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think there's plenty of fun to be had.  But, back to the original statement I was responding to.  I don't think wait times are shorter than when FP was around.  That's not all due to FP. It's due to significantly reduced capacity on attractions that used to be people eaters.  That's a problem Disney needs a better solution to.




I think it’s like before the pandemic when we used to talk about how the crowded feel at the parks was made worse by Disney having less regular hours than years past with record breaking crowds. Those are the types of things that would be overall helpful right now, to lowering wait times. The best fix is always going to be increased capacity, achieved by more things to do, more time to get more people through things, and the pandemic specific fix - more people in each vehicle/theatre. Some FP like program doesn’t necessarily help overall although it may help the small group of people who can utilize it well, which it makes sense would be tougher in current WDW. FP+ itself is notorious for ruining a lot of the traditional walk on or low wait attractions, and this was accomplished by adding FP+ to it.

At the end of the day the problem right now is capacity on specific attractions as well as overall park capacity. To take the heat off of certain attractions, restaurants, and stores, the only thing that would really work well IMO is more to do or more time to do it in. Even a virtual queue system is still a problem when those people not standing in line are looking for something to do.

TBH I’m not convinced Disney is ready to staff parks and run things at the level that would make a difference. I don’t know that they do see this as a problem that needs fixing like we do, unless fixing means Genie granting wishes for a fee. I wonder if they coast until attraction and park capacity can be safely increased. So many of our conversations here are about Disney just doing X, Y, or Z and they would make more money, and those things probably would increase revenues but I think we’re just looking at a totally different WDW than March 2020 and before, and some of those things are not worth the cost right now. Otherwise, I think they’d already be happening.


----------



## rteetz

Pizzaman12 said:


> I'm not advocating for FP to come back, per se.  Just don't agree with the assertion that wait times are shorter now because FP is gone.  In many cases, I don't believe ride times are shorter, which is a pure capacity issue.
> 
> I don't see Disney dialing back the number of people in the parks.  To do that they'd need unbelievable confidence that it would lead to a stark increase in revenue per guest.
> 
> They do need some other sort of solution to manage the queues, and the lack of flow caused by expanded queues.  Now is a great time to experiment, whether on FP or other radical ideas to find solutions that organized the lines and keep guests occupied.


With the current situation adding FP would increase wait times. In a normal full capacity situation no it would change too much but because of the lower capacity attractions right now it would only hurt it more. I think we see some sort of virtual queues before anything else.


----------



## paradesintherain

The FP debate is so tiring.


----------



## PixarBall

Have any Disney hotels soldout?? I’m unsure if I’m going next week or the week after but I’m worried about a hotel selling out possibly. Thanks for any wisdom from the elite Disney fans


----------



## Moliphino

Pizzaman12 said:


> There are a number of items that need tweaking.  But, with long waits for rides they're losing opportunities to maximize revenue per guest.  Many of the smaller kiosks that sell treats and retail items are closed down as well, pushing more people to the larger stores, causing longer lines.



A whole lot of stores are still closed, too, not just kiosks (Epcot seemed especially bad - most stores in Germany/Italy/France/UK/Canada were not open). There just aren't enough places for people to go when they aren't in line/on a ride right now.


----------



## Jrb1979

paradesintherain said:


> The FP debate is so tiring.


I don't mind it all. This thread could use more debates. Most things get a couple of comments then everyone moves on.


----------



## skeeter31

PixarBall said:


> Have any Disney hotels soldout?? I’m unsure if I’m going next week or the week after but I’m worried about a hotel selling out possibly. Thanks for any wisdom from the elite Disney fans


Aside from possibly Labor Day weekend, I don’t think any of the hotels have sold out. Now there could be a day here or there that every DVC room at a place like BWV is sold out, but I really don’t think it’s happened outside that one holiday weekend.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

welp, forget Christmas - People Mover now set to be closed through Jan 2, 2021

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...bishment-extended-into-2021-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## yulilin3

Absent from the boards for the weekend with 11 hour shifts at SWO each day, I see I haven't missed much


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> welp, forget Christmas - People Mover now set to be closed through Jan 2, 2021
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomo...bishment-extended-into-2021-at-magic-kingdom/


At this point I don't think there's any type of urgency to fix it, they might just wait for Tron to be done


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> At this point I don't think there's any type of urgency to fix it, they might just wait for Tron to be done


I'm just sad because my DH hasn't been to WDW in 3 years and it's one of his favorites. He's now going to miss it on two upcoming trips rather than just one. Of course this just means we have to go on more trips so he can go on it again, thankfully I have a secret one booked for next summer so maybe they'll have it fixed by then.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> At this point I don't think there's any type of urgency to fix it, they might just wait for Tron to be done


That’s going to be a while then... there is not need to wait for it to be done though.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...aOd8B6PrgdDkrqiYzz1XpV3EnwJrSDQnQQRwAUjOPcZIw


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> At this point I don't think there's any type of urgency to fix it, they might just wait for Tron to be done





rteetz said:


> That’s going to be a while then... there is not need to wait for it to be done though.



I would think the urgency would be to give the people something else to do! 

I also don't love that refurbishments at hotels are taking priority over ride construction/refurbishment, but oh well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> At this point I don't think there's any type of urgency to fix it, they might just wait for Tron to be done



I hope not - one site that we aren't able to link to said there is a rumor Tron might not be done in time for the 50th due to laying off workers that were working on it


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I would think the urgency would be to give the people something else to do!
> 
> I also don't love that refurbishments at hotels are taking priority over ride construction/refurbishment, but oh well.


Some of that likely was planned in advance. This Peoplemover refurb wasn’t pre-planned as far as I know.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel like we’re watching the slow death of the Peoplemover in real time.


----------



## yulilin3

I obviously really hope they fix it, but have not heard of any work being done to it over night. It is my favorite, sit down and kill 30 minutes, ride for streams


----------



## momoffourcuties

I have been an avid reader of the boards for years.  Love Disney and go two or three times a year for the past 15 years.  Such great information!  

I just got back yesterday from a 6 day trip.  On Thursday at Magic Kingdom, I witnessed something that was disappointing.  This was while waiting in (a long) line for Winnie the Pooh.  The group in front of us had their masks pulled under their noses.  Their little girl in the stroller did not have on a mask at all.  A Cast Member walked up and asked how old the little girl was.  The father responded very loudly that she was one.  My husband and I thought that was funny because we have five kids and this child was at least 3, maybe even 4.  The Cast Member then pointedly asked again how old the child was. The father very loudly said "Leave Us Alone". He was very rude. The Cast Member had a little black iPad type device. She was typing furiously. She kept standing kind of near the line.  My family thought for sure they were going to be asked to leave.  Sure enough, a couple minutes later two security guards showed up.  However, they never spoke to the man or the family.  They were actually two families traveling together and they both had strollers.  They actually had both the strollers through the entire queue.  I thought that was also odd, because i have always been told to park my stroller if I even got close to an entrance of a ride in the past. The two dads waited until was almost time to get on the ride and then they lifted the strollers over their heads and left the lines. The mom then put a mask on the little girl.  We got off the ride right after them. I wanted to see what happened and nothing ever did. The security guards never said anything.  We watched the families go about their way and the security guards stayed put. 

The first part of the trip was great.  Crowds increased steadily over the week.  Saturday was the worst day we have ever had at a Disney park.  Stayed at the Beach Club.  The lack of food offerings started getting old by the end, but mobile ordering was efficient.  We left MK on Saturday because I have never seen it so crowded and we definitely had waits over an hour for Splash and 7DMT.  Even Small World was posted at 45 minutes. Half of the times the lines moved faster than posted for us, several times it was as posted or longer.  

As much as I love Disney, we won't be back until they figure something out about the wait times.  It is just too expensive (we have to get either two rooms or a two bedroom villa) and too difficult to get there for the experience for us at this time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I would think the urgency would be to give the people something else to do!
> 
> I also don't love that refurbishments at hotels are taking priority over ride construction/refurbishment, but oh well.



I get the Star Wars hotel work as that was (I think) pretty close to getting done and will bring in huge $ per guest so - so taht should really help the income statement

But I also would think the people mover would provide significant capacity enabling them to get more people in the park and not require a ton of extra cast members so return on $ should be fairly high (compared to other projects) - but maybe @rteetz is right (as mentioned in news thread) that having issues getting parts given how custom that attraction is


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...aOd8B6PrgdDkrqiYzz1XpV3EnwJrSDQnQQRwAUjOPcZIw


I really hope this is more like a traditional virtual queue and not like the boarding groups.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

momoffourcuties said:


> I have been an avid reader of the boards for years.  Love Disney and go two or three times a year for the past 15 years.  Such great information!
> 
> I just got back yesterday from a 6 day trip.  On Thursday at Magic Kingdom, I witnessed something that was disappointing.  This was while waiting in (a long) line for Winnie the Pooh.  The group in front of us had their masks pulled under their noses.  Their little girl in the stroller did not have on a mask at all.  A Cast Member walked up and asked how old the little girl was.  The father responded very loudly that she was one.  My husband and I thought that was funny because we have five kids and this child was at least 3, maybe even 4.  The Cast Member then pointedly asked again how old the child was. The father very loudly said "Leave Us Alone". He was very rude. The Cast Member had a little black iPad type device. She was typing furiously. She kept standing kind of near the line.  My family thought for sure they were going to be asked to leave.  Sure enough, a couple minutes later two security guards showed up.  However, they never spoke to the man or the family.  They were actually two families traveling together and they both had strollers.  They actually had both the strollers through the entire queue.  I thought that was also odd, because i have always been told to park my stroller if I even got close to an entrance of a ride in the past. The two dads waited until was almost time to get on the ride and then they lifted the strollers over their heads and left the lines. The mom then put a mask on the little girl.  We got off the ride right after them. I wanted to see what happened and nothing ever did. The security guards never said anything.  We watched the families go about their way and the security guards stayed put.
> 
> The first part of the trip was great.  Crowds increased steadily over the week.  Saturday was the worst day we have ever had at a Disney park.  Stayed at the Beach Club.  The lack of food offerings started getting old by the end, but mobile ordering was efficient.  We left MK on Saturday because I have never seen it so crowded and we definitely had waits over an hour for Splash and 7DMT.  Even Small World was posted at 45 minutes. Half of the times the lines moved faster than posted for us, several times it was as posted or longer.
> 
> As much as I love Disney, we won't be back until they figure something out about the wait times.  It is just too expensive (we have to get either two rooms or a two bedroom villa) and too difficult to get there for the experience for us at this time.



About the strollers - Disney allows strollers in line when they are being used as a wheelchair. They’ve got a special tag from Disney when that’s the case.

Not that that excuses the garbage behaviour from them but the strollers themselves may not have been breaking a rule.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

momoffourcuties said:


> I have been an avid reader of the boards for years.  Love Disney and go two or three times a year for the past 15 years.  Such great information!
> 
> I just got back yesterday from a 6 day trip.  On Thursday at Magic Kingdom, I witnessed something that was disappointing.  This was while waiting in (a long) line for Winnie the Pooh.  The group in front of us had their masks pulled under their noses.  Their little girl in the stroller did not have on a mask at all.  A Cast Member walked up and asked how old the little girl was.  The father responded very loudly that she was one.  My husband and I thought that was funny because we have five kids and this child was at least 3, maybe even 4.  The Cast Member then pointedly asked again how old the child was. The father very loudly said "Leave Us Alone". He was very rude. The Cast Member had a little black iPad type device. She was typing furiously. She kept standing kind of near the line.  My family thought for sure they were going to be asked to leave.  Sure enough, a couple minutes later two security guards showed up.  However, they never spoke to the man or the family.  They were actually two families traveling together and they both had strollers.  They actually had both the strollers through the entire queue.  I thought that was also odd, because i have always been told to park my stroller if I even got close to an entrance of a ride in the past. The two dads waited until was almost time to get on the ride and then they lifted the strollers over their heads and left the lines. The mom then put a mask on the little girl.  We got off the ride right after them. I wanted to see what happened and nothing ever did. The security guards never said anything.  We watched the families go about their way and the security guards stayed put.
> 
> The first part of the trip was great.  Crowds increased steadily over the week.  Saturday was the worst day we have ever had at a Disney park.  Stayed at the Beach Club.  The lack of food offerings started getting old by the end, but mobile ordering was efficient.  We left MK on Saturday because I have never seen it so crowded and we definitely had waits over an hour for Splash and 7DMT.  Even Small World was posted at 45 minutes. Half of the times the lines moved faster than posted for us, several times it was as posted or longer.
> 
> As much as I love Disney, we won't be back until they figure something out about the wait times.  It is just too expensive (we have to get either two rooms or a two bedroom villa) and too difficult to get there for the experience for us at this time.




Thanks for sharing - and i think your last line is really important and making me think

I know people point to pre-FP times and how these wait times really aren't bad comparatively but: a) it didn't cost nearly as much to got o Disney then as it does now and b) the park hours were much longer then - so even if lines were longer you could get more done in a day ... so the value I think was higher then

Dont' get me wrong, I think oe can still have a great time and for many it might still be worth it, but I think (obviously) ok, to just want to hit pause on your WDW trips until things evolve a bit more


----------



## rockpiece

Unnamed site reporting that Tron is in turmoil and most likely won't be open for the 50th... Yikes if thats true.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> I would think the urgency would be to give the people something else to do!
> 
> I also don't love that refurbishments at hotels are taking priority over ride construction/refurbishment, but oh well.


What better time to do hotel refurbs than when they don't need the rooms for guests. It would normally take forever to do resorts like Poly, closing down one building at a time, but now they can just get it all done at once. I know the CL building had been blocked for booking for time in the fall pre-covid, I assume they were already planning to shut it down and now just saw the opportunity to just do it all in one big swing. They aren't even booking up the stuff that is open, so I think it's a smart move (even if I did have to move a resort stay somewhere else). I do wish they'd go ahead and fix Peoplemover, but I guess I'll have to be patient, it was breaking down a lot so I know it needs it.....hopefully they'll clean all the crumbs out of the seats while they're at it.


----------



## Sarahslay

rockpiece said:


> Unnamed site reporting that Tron is in turmoil and most likely won't be open for the 50th... Yikes if thats true.


Well they are behind schedule by several months, and there are a lot of supply chain issues going on in the construction industry right now so I can see how this could be an issue. I mean, even down to building a house we are having some issues because certain supplies just aren't being manufactured at the rate they just were. Contractors are probably also working differently due to social distancing, and possibly lower staff at times due to illness, so that gets thrown in to the mix of putting it behind schedule as well.


----------



## Krandor

Pizzaman12 said:


> I'm not advocating for FP to come back, per se.  Just don't agree with the assertion that wait times are shorter now because FP is gone.  In many cases, I don't believe ride times are shorter, which is a pure capacity issue.



I thnk the issue is this... at 25% capacity in the park but rides running probably at 30-40% capacity overall (smaller groups are going to really lower capacity) then lines overall are going to be pretty close to what they were before.  Maybe a little shorter or a little longer depending on line but the smaller capacity in the park kinda cancels out the lower capacity on the ride.  However as was stated, adding FPs would increase standby lines AND people who are not in a standby line but waiting on a FP you need a place to put them and those places (shows, etc.) don't really exist right now so you would crowd the areas that are open with people waiting on FP.


----------



## Krandor

rockpiece said:


> Unnamed site reporting that Tron is in turmoil and most likely won't be open for the 50th... Yikes if thats true.



When sites start using terms like "in turmoil" i suspect it's a click bait article.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> When sites start using terms like "in turmoil" i suspect it's a click bait article.


This is from poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic.

Seeing I am a vendor who sends product to the job site we have been told from the GC and they are pulling crews out.... We have nothing scheduled for the rest of 2020 heading to the site.

 TRON WILL NOT open fall of 2021. The exterior will be completed to clean up the area (still tons of work to be done). December will end the construction on this project and it will be suspended until October 2021. The outdoor canopies will continue to go up during the winter and into 2021. Depending on how the economy and attendance goes construction will pick back up fall of 2021. Plan on Spring/Summer 2022 for an opening.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> This is from poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic.
> 
> Seeing I am a vendor who sends product to the job site we have been told from the GC and they are pulling crews out.... We have nothing scheduled for the rest of 2020 heading to the site.
> 
> TRON WILL NOT open fall of 2021. The exterior will be completed to clean up the area (still tons of work to be done). December will end the construction on this project and it will be suspended until October 2021. The outdoor canopies will continue to go up during the winter and into 2021. Depending on how the economy and attendance goes construction will pick back up fall of 2021. Plan on Spring/Summer 2022 for an opening.


FINALLY A POST THAT DOESN’T DEBATE FREAKING FP!

But Dude- downer


----------



## rockpiece

Jrb1979 said:


> This is from poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic.
> 
> Seeing I am a vendor who sends product to the job site we have been told from the GC and they are pulling crews out.... We have nothing scheduled for the rest of 2020 heading to the site.
> 
> TRON WILL NOT open fall of 2021. The exterior will be completed to clean up the area (still tons of work to be done). December will end the construction on this project and it will be suspended until October 2021. The outdoor canopies will continue to go up during the winter and into 2021. Depending on how the economy and attendance goes construction will pick back up fall of 2021. Plan on Spring/Summer 2022 for an opening.



Booo that really stinks.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> When sites start using terms like "in turmoil" i suspect it's a click bait article.


Yeah turmoil was a bit much...


----------



## SaintsManiac

The PeopleMover situation is starting to make my stomach hurt. I cannot imagine going to the MK and not riding it.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> The PeopleMover situation is starting to make my stomach hurt. I cannot imagine going to the MK and not riding it.


The peoplemover definitely seems like there is a real issue there. We were in the park a week before the closure in March and we rode the peoplemover twice, both times it broke down and we had to walk the track and exit through the emergency staircase (once in Space Mountain and once near Buzz). So they were definitely having issues prior to the shutdown and then I’m guessing that the extended downtime didn’t help whatever that issue was.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> The peoplemover definitely seems like there is a real issue there. We were in the park a week before the closure in March and we rode the peoplemover twice, both times it broke down and we had to walk the track and exit through the emergency staircase (once in Space Mountain and once near Buzz). So they were definitely having issues prior to the shutdown and then I’m guessing that the extended downtime didn’t help whatever that issue was.




Oh yeah I know it needs major work. I'm just scared it's going to close forever.


----------



## Krandor

skeeter31 said:


> The peoplemover definitely seems like there is a real issue there. We were in the park a week before the closure in March and we rode the peoplemover twice, both times it broke down and we had to walk the track and exit through the emergency staircase (once in Space Mountain and once near Buzz). So they were definitely having issues prior to the shutdown and then I’m guessing that the extended downtime didn’t help whatever that issue was.



Even when it was working you had things like taffic cones on certain seats that couldn't be used.  It was in need for work well before COVID.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> But Dude- downer



seriously ... welcome to the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World!!!  Please note the latest addition to the Magic Kingdom can be looked at but not experienced - we apologize for the tease, but please enjoy this specialty cupcake for $8.99


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> The PeopleMover situation is starting to make my stomach hurt. I cannot imagine going to the MK and not riding it.



We have gone to WDW with various big attractions down for refurb, Splash Mountain, POTC, and Space Mountain being 3 I remember clearly. The saddest hands down was the trip where Peoplemover was down (Space and it were down together, I think).

Tomorrowland feels empty without it zipping around up there. Yes I’m being dramatic but at least it’s not about pandemic things .


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

The Tron article says they're waiting for cash but Disney is currently sitting on about $23 billion in cash.  I don't know if it'll be ready for next October but I would think that they will try to make that happen.  My bet is that it is up and running next October.


----------



## han22735

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> The Tron article says they're waiting for cash but Disney is currently sitting on about $23 billion in cash.  I don't know if it'll be ready for next October but I would think that they will try to make that happen.  My bet is that it is up and running next October.


I hope you're right for our trip next year but this article from a more reliable source states not till 2022.  Yikes!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ing-increasingly-unlikely-to-open-in-2021.htm


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> We have gone to WDW with various big attractions down for refurb, Splash Mountain, POTC, and Space Mountain being 3 I remember clearly. The saddest hands down was the trip where Peoplemover was down (Space and it were down together, I think).
> 
> Tomorrowland feels empty without it zipping around up there. Yes I’m being dramatic but at least it’s not about pandemic things .




I just told my husband that I know I am being dramatic about this, but I don't care!!!!


----------



## JoeA

TheMaxRebo said:


> seriously ... welcome to the 50th anniversary of Walt Disney World!!!  Please note the latest addition to the Magic Kingdom can be looked at but not experienced - we apologize for the tease, but please enjoy this specialty cupcake for $8.99



...and your $4.50 bottle of water to wash it down!


----------



## rockpiece

Same poster said Ratatouille is in ride testing.


----------



## Pizzaman12

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think it’s like before the pandemic when we used to talk about how the crowded feel at the parks was made worse by Disney having less regular hours than years past with record breaking crowds. Those are the types of things that would be overall helpful right now, to lowering wait times. The best fix is always going to be increased capacity, achieved by more things to do, more time to get more people through things, and the pandemic specific fix - more people in each vehicle/theatre. Some FP like program doesn’t necessarily help overall although it may help the small group of people who can utilize it well, which it makes sense would be tougher in current WDW. FP+ itself is notorious for ruining a lot of the traditional walk on or low wait attractions, and this was accomplished by adding FP+ to it.
> 
> At the end of the day the problem right now is capacity on specific attractions as well as overall park capacity. To take the heat off of certain attractions, restaurants, and stores, the only thing that would really work well IMO is more to do or more time to do it in. Even a virtual queue system is still a problem when those people not standing in line are looking for something to do.
> 
> TBH I’m not convinced Disney is ready to staff parks and run things at the level that would make a difference. I don’t know that they do see this as a problem that needs fixing like we do, unless fixing means Genie granting wishes for a fee. I wonder if they coast until attraction and park capacity can be safely increased. So many of our conversations here are about Disney just doing X, Y, or Z and they would make more money, and those things probably would increase revenues but I think we’re just looking at a totally different WDW than March 2020 and before, and some of those things are not worth the cost right now. Otherwise, I think they’d already be happening.



We visited Universal yesterday and it was pretty crazy to see the staffing difference.  Not a single retail store anywhere at Universal had an employee monitoring access to retail stores.  It was....odd.

You bring up a solid point about what Disney is willing to do from a staffing standpoint.  At some point, they're better off shutting the parks from a purely financial standpoint rather than adding more staff.  Just not sure where that tipping point is.


----------



## Jrb1979

rockpiece said:


> Same poster said Ratatouille is in ride testing.


At least one attraction will be open for the 50th. That same poster said the Guardians coaster will be delayed like Tron is.


----------



## Spaceguy55

As far as the People mover...I'm sure those induction motors are not just sitting on a shelf somewhere, at least not enough.
It does take time to build those out in enough quantities that they need.
But when they do have enough it should be fairly fast to get them installed, with the extension maybe they will refurbish the vehicles.


----------



## Pizzaman12

rteetz said:


> With the current situation adding FP would increase wait times. In a normal full capacity situation no it would change too much but because of the lower capacity attractions right now it would only hurt it more. I think we see some sort of virtual queues before anything else.



There seem to be reasonably reliable rumors about Disney working on expanding virtual queues.  I don't know how well the app can withstand more weight on top of it, but virtual queues could benefit a park like MK.  Still, as many have noted, there still needs to be something to occupy those folks while they're in a virtual queue.  Only so many Dole Whips they can hand out.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Moliphino said:


> A whole lot of stores are still closed, too, not just kiosks (Epcot seemed especially bad - most stores in Germany/Italy/France/UK/Canada were not open). There just aren't enough places for people to go when they aren't in line/on a ride right now.



Without Food & Wine I think EPCOT would be as bad as MK right now.  The food booths can suck up a decent amount of capacity.


----------



## Farro

Fall 2022????

Ridiculous. Do they not plan to open the stores either in Epcot?

Why can Universal manage to open almost everything, yet Disney can't. Is Disney really that broke? Is this really because of Disneyland staying closed?

I can't fathom everything being pushed back two years.

Yes, I definitely don't think the Poly needed to be refurbished right now. Those funds could have been reallocated elsewhere.


----------



## Pizzaman12

momoffourcuties said:


> I have been an avid reader of the boards for years.  Love Disney and go two or three times a year for the past 15 years.  Such great information!
> 
> I just got back yesterday from a 6 day trip.  On Thursday at Magic Kingdom, I witnessed something that was disappointing.  This was while waiting in (a long) line for Winnie the Pooh.  The group in front of us had their masks pulled under their noses.  Their little girl in the stroller did not have on a mask at all.  A Cast Member walked up and asked how old the little girl was.  The father responded very loudly that she was one.  My husband and I thought that was funny because we have five kids and this child was at least 3, maybe even 4.  The Cast Member then pointedly asked again how old the child was. The father very loudly said "Leave Us Alone". He was very rude. The Cast Member had a little black iPad type device. She was typing furiously. She kept standing kind of near the line.  My family thought for sure they were going to be asked to leave.  Sure enough, a couple minutes later two security guards showed up.  However, they never spoke to the man or the family.  They were actually two families traveling together and they both had strollers.  They actually had both the strollers through the entire queue.  I thought that was also odd, because i have always been told to park my stroller if I even got close to an entrance of a ride in the past. The two dads waited until was almost time to get on the ride and then they lifted the strollers over their heads and left the lines. The mom then put a mask on the little girl.  We got off the ride right after them. I wanted to see what happened and nothing ever did. The security guards never said anything.  We watched the families go about their way and the security guards stayed put.
> 
> The first part of the trip was great.  Crowds increased steadily over the week.  Saturday was the worst day we have ever had at a Disney park.  Stayed at the Beach Club.  The lack of food offerings started getting old by the end, but mobile ordering was efficient.  We left MK on Saturday because I have never seen it so crowded and we definitely had waits over an hour for Splash and 7DMT.  Even Small World was posted at 45 minutes. Half of the times the lines moved faster than posted for us, several times it was as posted or longer.
> 
> As much as I love Disney, we won't be back until they figure something out about the wait times.  It is just too expensive (we have to get either two rooms or a two bedroom villa) and too difficult to get there for the experience for us at this time.


 
We were in MK briefly on Friday and Saturday.  It was...ugly.  Definitely some of the worst traffic flow you've seen.  Given the persistent drum beat on masks, I'm honestly surprised to hear they didn't yank them out of line.


----------



## rteetz

Pizzaman12 said:


> There seem to be reasonably reliable rumors about Disney working on expanding virtual queues.  I don't know how well the app can withstand more weight on top of it, but virtual queues could benefit a park like MK.  Still, as many have noted, there still needs to be something to occupy those folks while they're in a virtual queue.  Only so many Dole Whips they can hand out.


Disney has been exploring the expansion of virtual queues for some time.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Farro said:


> Fall 2022????
> 
> Ridiculous. Do they not plan to open the stores either in Epcot?
> 
> Why can Universal manage to open almost everything, yet Disney can't. Is Disney really that broke? Is this really because of Disneyland staying closed?
> 
> I can't fathom everything being pushed back two years.
> 
> Yes, I definitely don't think the Poly needed to be refurbished right now. Those funds could have been reallocated elsewhere.



I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> Same poster said Ratatouille is in ride testing.


Well I like that idea so I’ve decided they are obviously right!


----------



## Pizzaman12

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing - and i think your last line is really important and making me think
> 
> I know people point to pre-FP times and how these wait times really aren't bad comparatively but: a) it didn't cost nearly as much to got o Disney then as it does now and b) the park hours were much longer then - so even if lines were longer you could get more done in a day ... so the value I think was higher then
> 
> Dont' get me wrong, I think oe can still have a great time and for many it might still be worth it, but I think (obviously) ok, to just want to hit pause on your WDW trips until things evolve a bit more



I just had friends who needed to pivot this week to celebrate their honeymoon at Disney due to some logistics issues.  I helped get them squared away with hotel reservations and park tickets.  On their first day, they won't get to Orlando until 1pm but they really want to go to the parks. That's a tough spot when a ticket is $125++.  Crowds + shortened operating hours + park ticket pricing definitely make it much harder to get great value for the "once a year" or "once every two years" crowd.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

Ugh. I know there are more important things, but all this news is so disheartening. I’m definitely concerned about PeopleMover and will be so disappointed if it’s so bad that it’s permanently closed. It’s such a good relaxing midday ride, even though the lines had gotten longer recently. And I knew there’d be delayed ride openings with the closures, but that long for TRON?! And who knows about Guardians. Disney World’s 50th is really going to be a major downer.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.



Well I don't think Disney should do that. 

But, I feel as if Disney relies so heavily on the idea that people will just wait forever for them. But people won't.

HBO Max never reached a deal with Roku or Firestick so none of us get it (although we do through x-box, but I digress). Turns out people didn't care. HBO is losing money because most Roku/Firestick users didn't bother trying to get it another way.

My point being that people get used to not having things and move on.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Jrb1979 said:


> This is from poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic.
> 
> Seeing I am a vendor who sends product to the job site we have been told from the GC and they are pulling crews out.... We have nothing scheduled for the rest of 2020 heading to the site.
> 
> TRON WILL NOT open fall of 2021. The exterior will be completed to clean up the area (still tons of work to be done). December will end the construction on this project and it will be suspended until October 2021. The outdoor canopies will continue to go up during the winter and into 2021. Depending on how the economy and attendance goes construction will pick back up fall of 2021. Plan on Spring/Summer 2022 for an opening.



The more I think about it, the less surprising this seems.  2021 may not be a "lost year" for Disney World, but a new attraction isn't likely to drive as much incremental revenue as other new attractions in previous years.  Especially if wait times stay where they are, I imagine people who already wanted to visit will still come.  And, someone who's just casually thinking of a Disney trip probably isn't swayed by Tron opening.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pizzaman12 said:


> There seem to be reasonably reliable rumors about Disney working on expanding virtual queues.  I don't know how well the app can withstand more weight on top of it, but virtual queues could benefit a park like MK.  Still, as many have noted, there still needs to be something to occupy those folks while they're in a virtual queue.  Only so many Dole Whips they can hand out.


The app handles FastPass alright, and I don't see a virtual queue system being any more taxing than that.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Farro said:


> Fall 2022????
> 
> Ridiculous. Do they not plan to open the stores either in Epcot?
> 
> Why can Universal manage to open almost everything, yet Disney can't. Is Disney really that broke? Is this really because of Disneyland staying closed?
> 
> I can't fathom everything being pushed back two years.
> 
> Yes, I definitely don't think the Poly needed to be refurbished right now. Those funds could have been reallocated elsewhere.



Universal is managing to open everything because they're using an entirely different set of guidelines.  They have a much lower staffing ratio from our observations in the parks.  There are also retail stores open at Universal which would never be open under current Disney guidelines (not trying to make a political argument, just an observation).  Honey Dukes at Universal was packed yesterday, no spacing, not even in line to purchase.  No capacity controls for the store whatsoever, a common observance.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pizzaman12 said:


> The more I think about it, the less surprising this seems.  2021 may not be a "lost year" for Disney World, but a new attraction isn't likely to drive as much incremental revenue as other new attractions in previous years.  Especially if wait times stay where they are, I imagine people who already wanted to visit will still come.  And, someone who's just casually thinking of a Disney trip probably isn't swayed by Tron opening.


They also may be trying to space out the impact of the new attractions.  I don't see Disney starting up any major new attractions for a few years so they may want to stretch out the impact of the ones that have already started.   It also probably helps them to slow down major expenditures in their current fiscal climate.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Well I don't think Disney should do that.
> 
> But, I feel as if Disney relies so heavily on the idea that people will just wait forever for them. But people won't.
> 
> HBO Max never reached a deal with Roku or Firestick so none of us get it (although we do through x-box, but I digress). Turns out people didn't care. HBO is losing money because most Roku/Firestick users didn't bother trying to get it another way.
> 
> My point being that people get used to not having things and move on.



Universal is still above Florida guidelines and for the most part hasn’t lost as much of its identity. They are doing fine and Disney could be doing more but they choose not to. 

Yes people will lose interest and move on and find new things they enjoy.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Fall 2022????
> 
> Ridiculous. Do they not plan to open the stores either in Epcot?
> 
> Why can Universal manage to open almost everything, yet Disney can't. Is Disney really that broke? Is this really because of Disneyland staying closed?
> 
> I can't fathom everything being pushed back two years.
> 
> Yes, I definitely don't think the Poly needed to be refurbished right now. Those funds could have been reallocated elsewhere.


Seeing the laid off 28,000 CM's and delaying new attractions, they are in survival mode right now. They aren't going to go bankrupt but are doing what they can go save money til things get better.


----------



## Pizzaman12

Eric Smith said:


> The app handles FastPass alright, and I don't see a virtual queue system being any more taxing than that.



Not to go down a rabbit hole, but I've seen consistent, frequent anomalies, app crashes, etc related to FP+ selection.  I don't think it's terribly robust given the load it needs to handle.


----------



## yulilin3

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.


They aren't operating at full capacity,  you can see them closing every weekend because they have reached the limited capacity.  Also there are social distance markers in the entrance and before the temp checks and bag checks.


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.


They have no opened everything up. They still very much have distancing and capacity limits.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pizzaman12 said:


> The more I think about it, the less surprising this seems.  2021 may not be a "lost year" for Disney World, but a new attraction isn't likely to drive as much incremental revenue as other new attractions in previous years.  Especially if wait times stay where they are, I imagine people who already wanted to visit will still come.  And, someone who's just casually thinking of a Disney trip probably isn't swayed by Tron opening.



not Tron in and of itself, but I do think a lot of people were waiting for the 50th Anniversary celebration stuff and if Tron isn't ready for that, I can see people pushing back those vacations (again, not just for Tron but as a symbol of what isn't there but *should* be if there wasn't a pandemic)

I think some delays are fine, even Rat going into 2021 when it don't really need to from a construction standpoint ... but pushing off *so* much from what was to be part of this big celebration I could see resulting in reduced interest in visiting

(and maybe by then we are still in the midst of horrible pandemic numbers and Disney won't mind that)


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think some delays are fine, even Rat going into 2021 when it don't really need to from a construction standpoint ...



My only problem with that is if you open up a ride back there, it would really help to spread the crowds out as all the rides in Epcot are in FW not WS.   That is if "spreading out the crowds" is even a priority.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> My only problem with that is if you open up a ride back there, it would really help to spread the crowds out as all the rides in Epcot are in FW not WS.   That is if "spreading out the crowds" is even a priority.



I agree and would be another draw to EPCOT in general - making it more of a priority to get a park reservation and freeing up slots for DHS and MK/just spread the crowds between parks better

I think they are "ok" with crowd levels at the parks for now (beyond perhaps tweaking some extended queues" but as they want to ram pup total attendance I thikn they will need Rat to help spread those increased number of guests - the question is the iming of that and I think Disney is still trying to figure that out and see how things develop (if there are continued spikes in Covid cases throughout the winter, will total amount of people willing/able to travel to WDW really going to increase, or would they maybe even go down, reducing need for a Rat


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree and would be another draw to EPCOT in general - making it more of a priority to get a park reservation and freeing up slots for DHS and MK/just spread the crowds between parks better
> 
> I think they are "ok" with crowd levels at the parks for now (beyond perhaps tweaking some extended queues" but as they want to ram pup total attendance I thikn they will need Rat to help spread those increased number of guests - the question is the iming of that and I think Disney is still trying to figure that out and see how things develop (if there are continued spikes in Covid cases throughout the winter, will total amount of people willing/able to travel to WDW really going to increase, or would they maybe even go down, reducing need for a Rat




I agree with all of this. I think we will see some big updates to things announced in March once we are out of the winter wave "woods." We should also know more about the vaccine and will be a full year into this thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> I agree with all of this. I think we will see some big updates to things announced in March once we are out of the winter wave "woods." We should also know more about the vaccine and will be a full year into this thing.



yeha, some of the dates thrown out there for Rat and for Space 2020 is Marchish, which would make sense as also Spring Break times - So if people are comfortable travelign then you could see an increase in travelers so having more for them to do would be great.  But also far enough off that they can plan for that but if there is a big spike and travel restriction increase and people just aren't traveling they could push it out further


----------



## PrincessV

THIS POST IS NOT ABOUT FP!!!

But it is about FP queues. 

Just a random thought I was having the other day... WDW kind of shot itself in the foot with the semi-permanent (totally permanent in some cases, no?) conversion of Standby queues to SB + FP, plus how the current DAS/RS systems work. I am old and visited many times before FP and those queues could be reconfigured on the fly in any number of interesting designs to manage more volume in the same amount of space. Without needing an entire separate queue for FP/DAS/RS, they'd have more room to manage SB lines with social distancing in place, even if it required more plexiglass to do it. I mean, it's not like WDW could have seen COVID coming when it went to the SB + FP queue designs - I'm certainly not blaming anyone for not thinking ahead lol! Just pondering how better they could have managed longer lines instead of extending them out into walkways, etc.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Another thought on FP...

Why would Walt Disney want to encourage APs to come in for 3 fast FP-dedicated rides and leave?  Right now, their base is gonna be weighted to APs, particularly local ones, and those folks would do just what I mentioned on Friday nights and weekends, the days and times that are already uber-packed.

Instead, if they are stuck with APs anyway, wouldn't they want those folks to have to decide to commit to a day (and thereby, probably ending up eating or drinking in the parks pre-planned or spontaneously b/c the heat and lines get to them) or just not come?  So, those dates and times will be selected only by those planning to provide Disney the most revenue, the full day trippers.

Some things are more thought out at the top corporate level than one might 1st suspect...


----------



## firefly_ris

Farro said:


> I would think the urgency would be to give the people something else to do!
> 
> I also don't love that refurbishments at hotels are taking priority over ride construction/refurbishment, but oh well.



They gotta justify asking $600-$800 a NIGHT for 2 queen beds and a bathroom and mayyybeeee a small balcony somehow... 

And I'm with you with the moving on thing. I was hoping to be back late 2021 or spring 2022 but yikes. It costs my family about $2500 just to get into the parks for 5 days  with no hopper and that's without travel to actually get there, a bed to sleep in or food to eat...  if they limp these projects along that long we won't be back for longer than that. I'm getting bored with keeping up with parks news as it is already.... sad. I do have great memories and the parks music loops that I listen to while I'm working, so there's at least that.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

yulilin3 said:


> They aren't operating at full capacity,  you can see them closing every weekend because they have reached the limited capacity.  Also there are social distance markers in the entrance and before the temp checks and bag checks.



They seem to be a lot more lenient than Disney. Maybe not full capacity but a bit more capacity and social distancing isn’t really followed from the bit I’ve read.


----------



## yulilin3

mi*vida*loca said:


> They seem to be a lot more lenient than Disney. Maybe not full capacity but a bit more capacity and social distancing isn’t really followed from the bit I’ve read.


Yes that's correct, bit definitely not at full capacity or else the weekends wouldn't get full


----------



## andyman8

Pizzaman12 said:


> There seem to be reasonably reliable rumors about Disney working on expanding virtual queues.  I don't know how well the app can withstand more weight on top of it, but virtual queues could benefit a park like MK.  Still, as many have noted, there still needs to be something to occupy those folks while they're in a virtual queue.  Only so many Dole Whips they can hand out.


Yep. Of all the enhancements/tweaks on the table, this is a priority right now. The changes in crowd patterns is something they can address after they implement the VQs. Implementing them (in a limited capacity at first) is the focus.


----------



## MrsBooch

andyman8 said:


> The changes in crowd patterns is something they can address after they implement the VQs




not that i'm asking you directly so much as I am wondering out loud - but how would they be able to address crowd pattern changes without opening up more things/capacity? Even with virtual queue? I'm probably not thinking correctly - I don't know much about these types of things - i just don't see how this works as a fix for anything without also doing something else?


----------



## Krandor

MrsBooch said:


> not that i'm asking you directly so much as I am wondering out loud - but how would they be able to address crowd pattern changes without opening up more things/capacity? Even with virtual queue? I'm probably not thinking correctly - I don't know much about these types of things - i just don't see how this works as a fix for anything without also doing something else?



Right.  if you take people out of the standby queue you need somewhere else to put them..


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318245606972850176


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> Yep. Of all the enhancements/tweaks on the table, this is a priority right now. The changes in crowd patterns is something they can address after they implement the VQs. Implementing them (in a limited capacity at first) is the focus.



Get the people out of line will make guests happy for sure.  I just hope there's enough to do while they are waiting.


----------



## MrsBooch

mattpeto said:


> Get the people out of line will make guests happy for sure.  I just hope there's enough to do while they are waiting.



But that's the thing - there doesn't appear to be a whole lot to do when people aren't in line


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MrsBooch said:


> But that's the thing - there doesn't appear to be a whole lot to do when people aren't in line



Right. I don’t mind waiting in a longer line, but I do mind when walkways are super crowded with people hanging around. Where would all these people who aren’t in line go? Everyone would just be standing around clogging up the walkways?


----------



## Pizzaman12

TwoMisfits said:


> Another thought on FP...
> 
> Why would Walt Disney want to encourage APs to come in for 3 fast FP-dedicated rides and leave?  Right now, their base is gonna be weighted to APs, particularly local ones, and those folks would do just what I mentioned on Friday nights and weekends, the days and times that are already uber-packed.
> 
> Instead, if they are stuck with APs anyway, wouldn't they want those folks to have to decide to commit to a day (and thereby, probably ending up eating or drinking in the parks pre-planned or spontaneously b/c the heat and lines get to them) or just not come?  So, those dates and times will be selected only by those planning to provide Disney the most revenue, the full day trippers.
> 
> Some things are more thought out at the top corporate level than one might 1st suspect...



Devil's advocate only. They could use this time to test paid FP on APs (if that's truly in the cards).


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

mattpeto said:


> Get the people out of line will make guests happy for sure.  I just hope there's enough to do while they are waiting.


I spoke about this the other day.  My husband qualifies for DAS.  It's a wonderful system, and I am so thankful that it exists.  It works incredibly well under normal circumstances.  Right now however, I can tell you as someone who doesn't have to actually have to stand in line, it is very challenging to wait it out until the assigned return time.  There is just not enough to do that doesn't require waiting in yet another,  different line.  We are fortunate to be APHs and are about a 4 hour drive, so we make frequent trips and only stay a few hours each day in the parks, but for people who don't have that luxury, I can't even imagine.  Avoiding a line _should_ make you happy, but sadly, it's not as helpful as you might think.


----------



## andyman8

MrsBooch said:


> not that i'm asking you directly so much as I am wondering out loud - but how would they be able to address crowd pattern changes without opening up more things/capacity? Even with virtual queue? I'm probably not thinking correctly - I don't know much about these types of things - i just don't see how this works as a fix for anything without also doing something else?


We're not talking about a whole lot of attractions here. This isn't FP+ where even Mad Tea Party has a VQ. MFSR (heard about another DHS headliner being eyeballed for it but the for time being, they're erring on the side of caution) and JC as choices says a lot about where they're aiming for here (alleviating conversion for attractions with already lower capacities that have been especially hard but the COVID-19 operational changes). But even if VQs/Standby Pass/whatever they call it is rolled out to the fullest extent they hope, I wouldn't expect it to take an overwhelming amount of Guests. Remember, they're still not 100% confident in the technology's reliability on a large scale so I'd expect them to wait and see how this goes.


----------



## mattpeto

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I spoke about this the other day.  My husband qualifies for DAS.  It's a wonderful system, and I am so thankful that it exists.  It works incredibly well under normal circumstances.  Right now however, I can tell you as someone who doesn't have to actually have to stand in line, it is very challenging to wait it out until the assigned return time.  There is just not enough to do that doesn't require waiting in yet another,  different line.  We are fortunate to be APHs and are about a 4 hour drive, so we make frequent trips and only stay a few hours each day in the parks, but for people who don't have that luxury, I can't even imagine.  Avoiding a line _should_ make you happy, but sadly, it's not as helpful as you might think.



Just my opinion, it's a flat out mess down there right there.  I don't even fault Disney too much, they are trying to add things slowly (decoration theming, cavalcades, etc.).  

I think anyone taking the splurge just has to accept this is a real limited Disney experience.   That's probably okay for the AP and the locals and I can appreciate that.


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> Just my opinion, it's a flat out mess down there right there.  I don't even fault Disney too much, they are trying to add things slowly (decoration theming, cavalcades, etc.).
> 
> I think anyone taking the splurge just has to accept this is a real limited Disney experience.   That's probably okay for the AP and the locals and I can appreciate that.


 It is okay for current ap but many of them aren’t renewing for the same reasons of not worth the price.


----------



## yulilin3

Universal has started decorating for the holidays

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318260412694102016I don't think we'll see the parade as they haven't announced auditions,  not sure about the grinch show
Over at SWO the  Rudolph area is being set up along with the floating trees on the lagoon and the ice skating show is scheduled to happen.  O Wondrous Night will not


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Universal has started decorating for the holidays
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318260412694102016I don't think we'll see the parade as they haven't announced auditions,  not sure about the grinch show
> Over at SWO the  Rudolph area is being set up along with the floating trees on the lagoon and the ice skating show is scheduled to happen.  O Wondrous Night will not



Um, did I miss Halloween?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Universal has started decorating for the holidays
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318260412694102016I don't think we'll see the parade as they haven't announced auditions,  not sure about the grinch show
> Over at SWO the  Rudolph area is being set up along with the floating trees on the lagoon and the ice skating show is scheduled to happen.  O Wondrous Night will not


I cannot wait until I get to Universal next month.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I cannot wait until I get to Universal next month.



I wonder if they will do the Hogwarts Christmas light show? It's so amazing.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Um, did I miss Halloween?


lol, Spooktacular is still going on every weekend and the houses are open at Universal for HHN lite going Wednesday, very excited, wait times hover under 20 minutes during the weekdays, if you are familiar with normal HHN you know line for houses are usually 45 minutes plus


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if they will do the Hogwarts Christmas light show? It's so amazing.


that would be great but I don't think they will because of the crowding


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> that would be great but I don't think they will because of the crowding


Yeah, it's listed on the OI meetup. I was doubtful when I saw it.  
 I am curious how much they are offering for the meetup changes once November gets here and they send out our email updates. Either way, something new to look forward to.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Wonders of the Lodge Tour Discontinued at Disney's Wilderness Lodge


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

jlwhitney said:


> It is okay for current ap but many of them aren’t renewing for the same reasons of not worth the price.


We aren't.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318277285582168070


----------



## LSUmiss

Kimpossible1 said:


> CM's are not sick of doing it, people just don't listen or pull it up temporarily and turn around and walk away and it's back down.  You can't control everyone all the time.  Please don't blame CM's or assume to know what they are thinking.


Pp said probably. It’s definitely possible. I work somewhere where I am sick of telling ppl so I don’t. I just stay away from them.


----------



## LSUmiss

When is the plan to open AKL? Is there a date yet for that one? Do we think the lobby & dining will open when they do open?


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> When is the plan to open AKL? Is there a date yet for that one? Do we think the lobby & dining will open when they do open?


Not for a very long time.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> When is the plan to open AKL? Is there a date yet for that one? Do we think the lobby & dining will open when they do open?


We only have dates for AoA, Nov 1st and poly sometime summer next year


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318274339762892800


I don't think this is going to be the news that a lot of Disney fans/DL lovers are hoping for. I'm just an observer but some of the events of the last week or so don't inspire much confidence. This MiceChat story was posted in the DL reopening thread, and while it paints a grim picture, I unfortunately think it may be accurate. Could be wrong on this though; it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> When is the plan to open AKL? Is there a date yet for that one? Do we think the lobby & dining will open when they do open?


Jambo is open for DVC guests. Pool bar is the only offering there really. Lobby is open but empty.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318267558710136834


----------



## Tiggr88

Jrb1979 said:


> This is from poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic.
> 
> Seeing I am a vendor who sends product to the job site we have been told from the GC and they are pulling crews out.... We have nothing scheduled for the rest of 2020 heading to the site.
> 
> TRON WILL NOT open fall of 2021. The exterior will be completed to clean up the area (still tons of work to be done). December will end the construction on this project and it will be suspended until October 2021. The outdoor canopies will continue to go up during the winter and into 2021. Depending on how the economy and attendance goes construction will pick back up fall of 2021. Plan on Spring/Summer 2022 for an opening.


So if they really shut down work on it entirely, does anyone know if there is a way to reopen the train for that time period? It would be bad enough if they don't open the new attraction (Tron) but even worse if they kept the train closed because of it. You would think it would draw a fair amount of people even if you loaded every other row and it is outdoors.


----------



## Tiggr88

Tiggr88 said:


> So if they really shut down work on it entirely, does anyone know if there is a way to reopen the train for that time period? It would be bad enough if they don't open the new attraction (Tron) but even worse if they kept the train closed because of it. You would think it would draw a fair amount of people even if you loaded every other row and it is outdoors.


Plus you would really think they would like it open for the 50th.


----------



## skeeter31

Tiggr88 said:


> So if they really shut down work on it entirely, does anyone know if there is a way to reopen the train for that time period? It would be bad enough if they don't open the new attraction (Tron) but even worse if they kept the train closed because of it. You would think it would draw a fair amount of people even if you loaded every other row and it is outdoors.


I don’t think they can open the train until all construction is completed on Tron. They still need the track area clear (as in no track even present in the area) to get construction equipment into the construction zone.


----------



## rteetz

Tiggr88 said:


> So if they really shut down work on it entirely, does anyone know if there is a way to reopen the train for that time period? It would be bad enough if they don't open the new attraction (Tron) but even worse if they kept the train closed because of it. You would think it would draw a fair amount of people even if you loaded every other row and it is outdoors.


Considering there is no track currently in that area that would be a no.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Not for a very long time.


I can’t really see them opening any of the closed resorts for a long time at this point. If they don’t need the rooms for the coming holiday season (which they’d know by now) they’re not going to need them until at least the summer or even next years holiday season.


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> I don't think this is going to be the news that a lot of Disney fans/DL lovers are hoping for. I'm just an observer but some of the events of the last week or so don't inspire much confidence. This MiceChat story was posted in the DL reopening thread, and while it paints a grim picture, I unfortunately think it may be accurate. Could be wrong on this though; it's just a gut feeling.


There's not too much meat to that MiceChat story.  I think the governor of California is going to be under increasing pressure as this situation drags on.   I don't see a reason that Disneyland can't reopen now that parks around the country and around the world are open without any widespread issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tiggr88 said:


> So if they really shut down work on it entirely, does anyone know if there is a way to reopen the train for that time period? It would be bad enough if they don't open the new attraction (Tron) but even worse if they kept the train closed because of it. You would think it would draw a fair amount of people even if you loaded every other row and it is outdoors.





skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think they can open the train until all construction is completed on Tron. They still need the track area clear (as in no track even present in the area) to get construction equipment into the construction zone.





rteetz said:


> Considering there is no track currently in that area that would be a no.



well, if they fully finish the outside part of Tron and then just don't work on the inside parts anymore then they could work on the train  ....

... and now I am just depressed imagining the train not running for the 50th


----------



## Farro

So Rat really is testing!

Would they really test now if they didn't plan to open until next fall?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


This should be fun. Place your bets folks!
-radius enacted?
-tier matter?


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> I cannot wait until I get to Universal next month.


I didn’t know you were going to Universal! I’m sure it won’t elicit the same sort of feelings as your Happy Place, but I hope you still have fun on the dark side...


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> I didn’t know you were going to Universal! I’m sure it won’t elicit the same sort of feelings as your Happy Place, but I hope you still have fun on the dark side...


I am excited for something different.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> So Rat really is testing!
> 
> Would they really test now if they didn't plan to open until next fall?


If we are really looking at a Team WDW “we’re ready now” v. Team Corporate “wait until the opportune moment” I could see WDW doing the testing. Can’t make a case that you’re ready if you aren’t ready...


----------



## rteetz

Adventures by Disney Suspends Even More Departures


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> If we are really looking at a Team WDW “we’re ready now” v. Team Corporate “wait until the opportune moment” I could see WDW doing the testing. Can’t make a case that you’re ready if you aren’t ready...



Its also being reported that reports of the ride being unfinished on the inside were not true.
Which makes sense if they are testing!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So Rat really is testing!
> 
> Would they really test now if they didn't plan to open until next fall?


I don't think they will wait that long. Some sources suggest spring 2021.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jrb1979 said:


> At least one attraction will be open for the 50th. That same poster said the Guardians coaster will be delayed like Tron is.


Plus Remi is on hold as well....

Is the one attraction Epcots entrance fountain!?


----------



## Jrb1979

anthony2k7 said:


> Plus Remi is on hold as well....
> 
> Is the one attraction Epcots entrance fountain!?


Looked lik Remi will be open by spring now.


----------



## anthony2k7

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.


Iv lost track a little, but arent at least half of universals hotels shut still? That suggests their attendance isn't quite as high as it seems.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Adding FP is only going to make those lines worse. FP isn't built for rides operating at half their capacity.


Wouldn’t FP make standby worse which is what it does in normal times anyway? Not saying they can or should bring it back now but I guess I’m missing why it would be worse right now. It always makes standby waits longer but personally I don’t mind because as long as I get three solid rides, I can pick and choose which standby to put up with that point.

Edit: no need to answer, it was already covered and I’m reading through the robust discussion now!


----------



## mamapenguin

anthony2k7 said:


> Iv lost track a little, but arent at least half of universals hotels shut still? That suggests their attendance isn't quite as high as it seems.


Not everyone  needs a hotel. I have family that goes once a week. Universal hit capacity both parks all weekend. They only go for a few hours in the morning, and said they have never seen so many cars headed into the parking garage at noontime.


----------



## rteetz

mamapenguin said:


> Not everyone  needs a hotel. I have family that goes once a week. Universal hit capacity both parks all weekend. They only go for a few hours in the morning, and said they have never seen so many cars headed into the parking garage at noontime.


Universal doesn’t require a reservation either so as a local I may be more inclined to visit there especially last minute.


----------



## Farro

Reading that they are possibly testing another distanced meet and greet with Alice in the UK gardens. 

Anyone see this?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Reading that they are possibly testing another distanced meet and greet with Alice in the UK gardens.
> 
> Anyone see this?


In July i saw Mary Poppins at the gazebo and they were doing the distance thing. I believe that's the same spot for Alice


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> In July i saw Mary Poppins at the gazebo and they were doing the distance thing. I believe that's the same spot for Alice



Maybe? The pictures actually had her on a path separated by planters, but I honestly couldn't tell you what I was looking at!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Farro said:


> Maybe? The pictures actually had her on a path separated by planters, but I honestly couldn't tell you what I was looking at!


I saw what you are referring to. It said they were trying this spot I believe. It mentioned the previous spot. I saw Anna too.
It for some reason reminded me of the little Mickey Minnie houses. Wonder if they would have made cute social distance spots at their front doors.  Yeah, my mind did a little wondering.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mamapenguin said:


> Not everyone  needs a hotel. I have family that goes once a week. Universal hit capacity both parks all weekend. They only go for a few hours in the morning, and said they have never seen so many cars headed into the parking garage at noontime.


Makes an interesting case for a staycation weekend at a UO hotel for locals with some extra cash...


----------



## Pizzaman12

ryanpatricksmom said:


> We aren't.



If we hadn't been able to plan a 3 week trip in an RV here, I'm almost certain we would not have renewed. Have to see what next year brings....


----------



## Tinksbff

Farro said:


> Maybe? The pictures actually had her on a path separated by planters, but I honestly couldn't tell you what I was looking at!


The picture of Alice was taken in the garden in the UK.  Previously, she appeared in the gazebo. In the photo, it shows that one of the paths is now blocked by a flower planter to separate fans from Alice.  Anna has moved to the Royal Sommerhus


----------



## andyman8

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think universal is following Florida guidelines which is everything goes. Full capacity, no social distancing, etc. I don’t follow universal much but it seems to be working for them. Attendance looks good for them.


Universal is capping capacity, but that cap is a higher percentage than WDW. UOR definitely knows that they can get away with more than WDW because of their lower national profile (they’ve always tried to use that to their advantage, even before the pandemic). And UOR — even more so than Disney — has always had a more substantial locals’ appeal. I know many Orlando locals who may not be huge theme park fans but hold a UOR AP (but not a Disney one). The pricepoint makes being an AP holder very attractive for locals.

That said, UOR is also absolutely struggling with one of the same problems WDW is: totally uneven crowd distribution throughout the week. Weekends are packed but weekdays (especially since Labor Day) have been too empty. Mind you, this has always been a bigger problem for UOR. During any time of the year where kids are in school (outside of HHN season), it’s not uncommon to see mostly 5/10/15/20 minute waits on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays while the weekends attract much longer waits. Current tourism patterns (or lack thereof) are only exacerbating this, so it makes sense that UOR would need to scale back its hotel operations, especially given that they’re third-party and don’t have the financial backing of the rest of NBCUni like the parks do.

Personally, given my own comfort levels, I wouldn’t hesitate to visit UOR on a Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday right now (with the exception of Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks). But given my own comfort levels, you wouldn’t catch me dead there on a weekend. And this is coming from someone who has been in the Disney Parks relatively frequently since they reopened (though I havent been in a bit over a month since I’ve been busy). This is also coming from someone who has (and will likely use) WDW park reservations for the days around New Year’s.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.


----------



## Pizzaman12

SaintsManiac said:


> Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.



Just my two cents, but 7 months is a long time from now in COVID days.  I'd give it some more time before I committed to moving dates to see what else develops.  It's likely to get worse over the next handful of weeks before it gets better with rising COVID numbers.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pizzaman12 said:


> Just my two cents, but 7 months is a long time from now in COVID days.  I'd give it some more time before I committed to moving dates to see what else develops.  It's likely to get worse over the next handful of weeks before it gets better with rising COVID numbers.



I keep telling myself to wait and see, but I’m feeling cynical tonight.


----------



## Pizzaman12

SaintsManiac said:


> I keep telling myself to wait and see, but I’m feeling cynical tonight.



Well, since you have FW in your sig picture, here's some Halloween happiness from our loop tonight at FW.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.


Right there with you for our Christmas trip. We’re sitting on AP vouchers but the thought of activating them with so much still MIA is depressing. Only reason we would have to go is non-refundable DVC points we rented that were secured before the shut down. Otherwise I’m not sure when we’d be back.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.



*You’re not alone. We’re a little more than a month out and still don’t know what we’re going to do about our trip.   *


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> In July i saw Mary Poppins at the gazebo and they were doing the distance thing. I believe that's the same spot for Alice



This was back on September 17th.


----------



## MrsBooch

Things will get better when we get the update on Holiday snacks and treats, and also when they start announcing which booths are going to be there for Partial Festival of the Somewhat Holidays. 

#imnotcancelingthistrip


----------



## one_cat

We cancelled our May trip and are planning a longer trip next October.  We did our covid trip in September - it was fine.  Now we are banking on things being a little closer to normal in a year.  Time will tell.  We are going to do a driving trip in May instead.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Right there with you for our Christmas trip. We’re sitting on AP vouchers but the thought of activating them with so much still MIA is depressing. Only reason we would have to go is non-refundable DVC points we rented that were secured before the shut down. Otherwise I’m not sure when we’d be back.



Ugh that’s a bad situation for sure. I would hate to activate a voucher right now.



JacknSally said:


> *You’re not alone. We’re a little more than a month out and still don’t know what we’re going to do about our trip.  *



I would be going crazy! One month out? You have more patience than I do!

I would not go in this current state, but I know plenty people have gone and had a wonderful time. Tough choice to make.


----------



## skeeter31

I’ve only cancelled our NYE night as we were only going to Poly to watch the fireworks from our room. Since that won’t happen, I’ll save those 31 points. I’ve been extremely happy with our midweek getaways the past few months. We’re lucky that we’re local and have a lot of PTO at work to be able to go during the week. I wouldn’t want to be at the parks (Disney or UO) on the weekends. But I do understand how it’s not as great of an experience for those that have to travel to get here and are expecting a normal, great vacation and then aren’t able to do everything they normally do. But with tempered expectations it’s wonderful.


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> They aren't operating at full capacity,  you can see them closing every weekend because they have reached the limited capacity.  Also there are social distance markers in the entrance and before the temp checks and bag checks.



Yea we went yesterday (so not a weekend) to IOA until it rained around 2. Opened at 10. Hagrids was a big success. Our group got 4 return times over 2 hours for 6 of us. 2 didn't even try. So we rode 3 times with no wait at all. Walked right to the boarding.

Could have ridden the 4th but wanted to knock out J Park and Hulk. Those were 40 min and 25.

And yes Hagrids is amazing.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

SaintsManiac said:


> Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.



I’m set for March but watching closely too. We may move the dates. I really don’t want to because we would be there for my sons 21st bday but if it’s like this it would be such a waste of money. But then I think about quality one on one time with my son and if I push it back he may not want to go later. So do I bite the bullet and just go.


----------



## yulilin3

I love how everyone keeps saying parades,  drop the s, there's only one parade.  I miss the good old days


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I love how everyone keeps saying parades,  drop the s, there's only one parade.  I miss the good old days



Aw. 

I bet there are a lot of regular guests who don’t even realize there was a time each park had a parade, and MK had its nighttime ones. A good example of why I don’t think cuts even permanent ones will be that big of a deal. People will forget, new people will fall in love with “new” Disney, and they will eventually bring in new things that us older regulars enjoy too.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I love how everyone keeps saying parades,  drop the s, there's only one parade.  I miss the good old days





DGsAtBLT said:


> Aw.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of regular guests who don’t even realize there was a time each park had a parade, and MK had its nighttime ones. A good example of why I don’t think cuts even permanent ones will be that big of a deal. People will forget, new people will fall in love with “new” Disney, and they will eventually bring in new things that us older regulars enjoy too.



Yeesh. Sorry.  We don't miss the "parade".

Last time we went there were 2 because we also had Boo To You. And yes I also remember the one in Epcot.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yeesh. Sorry.  We don't miss the "parade".
> 
> Last time we went there were 2 because we also had Boo To You. And yes I also remember the one in Epcot.



That’s kind of the point though. Hardcore Disney fans are all about nostalgia and don’t like change. We still mourn Horizons even though there’s got to be at least one person out there who likes Mission Space (right? Are you out there?). Casual fans or new fans have no idea for the most part and latch on to new aspects they like. And then there’s going to be people who just didn’t care for whatever the thing is and don’t miss it.

The Grand Floridian Orchestra, all the entertainment around the parks that we have lost, attractions that don’t ever come back (Peoplemover...?), even nighttime shows every night at each park, could all end up being a distant memory like Tapestry of Nations, Mickey’s Jammin Jungle Parade, and the DHS parades. And Im confident enough in Disney and their ability to separate all of us from our money that if that does happen and all those loses are permanent it would be fine. Except here we’ll be mourning for the next 30 years lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Yeesh. Sorry.  We don't miss the "parade".
> 
> Last time we went there were 2 because we also had Boo To You. And yes I also remember the one in Epcot.



And sorry if you felt like you had to justify your memory of old parades, I didn’t even really notice it in your post TBH I was just responding to what Yulilin said.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I couldn't care less about parades anymore. I'm from New Orleans, so my idea of parades are really different lol. I think I saw FoF one time in the past 5 years. It was a great experience, but I could live without it. 

I do care about fireworks very much. If they cut them permanently (which I don't think they will) then I would not go back as frequently as were before the pandemic. To me fireworks = Disney.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Aw.
> 
> I bet there are a lot of regular guests who don’t even realize there was a time each park had a parade, and MK had its nighttime ones. A good example of why I don’t think cuts even permanent ones will be that big of a deal. People will forget, new people will fall in love with “new” Disney, and they will eventually bring in new things that us older regulars enjoy too.



Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. New isn’t always bad. Galaxy’s edge is new. While I loved Osborne Lights, I’m not exactly heartbroken this land replaced that stunt show. Pandora is better than camp Minnie Mickey. Entertainment, parades etc can all be shuffled in and out. I’m sure a lot of entertainment will be brought back in a new form over the next decade, some of it the old regulars will hate, or have us yearn for what it replaced but eventually Chapek will be gone, our savior D’Amaro will take his place and bring in entertainment that will have us feeling like we’re at old Disney again


----------



## Farro




----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s kind of the point though. Hardcore Disney fans are all about nostalgia and don’t like change. We still mourn Horizons even though there’s got to be at least *one person out there who likes Mission Space (right? Are you out there?)*. Casual fans or new fans have no idea for the most part and latch on to new aspects they like. And then there’s going to be people who just didn’t care for whatever the thing is and don’t miss it.
> 
> The Grand Floridian Orchestra, all the entertainment around the parks that we have lost, attractions that don’t ever come back (Peoplemover...?), even nighttime shows every night at each park, could all end up being a distant memory like Tapestry of Nations, Mickey’s Jammin Jungle Parade, and the DHS parades. And Im confident enough in Disney and their ability to separate all of us from our money that if that does happen and all those loses are permanent it would be fine. Except here we’ll be mourning for the next 30 years lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. New isn’t always bad. Galaxy’s edge is new. While I loved Osborne Lights, I’m not exactly heartbroken this land replaced that stunt show. Pandora is better than camp Minnie Mickey. Entertainment, parades etc can all be shuffled in and out. I’m sure a lot of entertainment will be brought back in a new form over the next decade, some of it the old regulars will hate, or have us yearn for what it replaced but eventually Chapek will be gone, our savior D’Amaro will take his place and bring in entertainment that will have us feeling like we’re at old Disney again



I don’t think it’s always a bad thing either. Some replacements have been massive improvements. Lights Motors Action, who?

My point was that we have had so many discussions on how Disney is going to erode loyalty, permanently drive people away, etc. I don’t think that’s true, they are absolute masters at getting us to get us to open our wallets (with pleasure) and I don’t think they’re going to suddenly lose that ability because of Covid.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I couldn't care less about parades anymore. I'm from New Orleans, so my idea of parades are really different lol. I think I saw FoF one time in the past 5 years. It was a great experience, but I could live without it.
> 
> I do care about fireworks very much. If they cut them permanently (which I don't think they will) then I would not go back as frequently as were before the pandemic. To me fireworks = Disney.



Fireworks are coming back. They just filed another permit for Harmonious yesterday. It’s not if, it’s when. Fireworks is one of those things they’ll always take a loss on, unless they raise the price of the dessert party’s an absurd amount. But it’s the type of world class entertainment they know they need to set them apart from the competition


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Fireworks are coming back. They just filed another permit for Harmonious yesterday. It’s not if, it’s when. Fireworks is one of those things they’ll always take a loss on, unless they raise the price of the dessert party’s an absurd amount. But it’s the type of world class entertainment they know they need to set them apart from the competition



I don’t feel sure about anything anymore. Oh great I’m still cynical today!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eh I think anything is possible. If DAK never gets a nighttime show back, Epcot and DHS have theirs select nights a week, and MK’s reverts back to “normal”, for example,
I don’t think most are “never” coming back because of it.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think it’s always a bad thing either. Some replacements have been massive improvements. Lights Motors Action, who?
> 
> My point was that we have had so many discussions on how Disney is going to erode loyalty, permanently drive people away, etc. I don’t think that’s true, they are absolute masters at getting us to get us to open our wallets (with pleasure) and I don’t think they’re going to suddenly lose that ability because of Covid.



Exactly. Jaws, even with its flaws had a huge fanbase at Universal. Think a majority of those people hate Diagon Alley?

I’ll never truly believe that in my lifetime that Disney will become just another theme park. Even if they have their rough patches, I’ll see it as just that and know eventually they’ll always bring the charm back. Too many people are pessimistic about the course Disney is taking as if it’ll last forever. There will always be things down there that will have me planning my next trip to go back


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> #imnotcancelingthistrip


Ditto. I’ve lost so many WDW & DLR trips this year. And with rumors swirling today we find out DLR isn’t going to open until 2021- I am not cancelling this trip either. The fam needs something to look back on while we sit stuck with nothing to do in CA for eternity


----------



## Mango7100

SaintsManiac said:


> Man I am just super bummed about all this tonight. I'm even thinking of moving our next trip further out AGAIN.


Yup,after cancelling March and July this year I kept saying for sure March 2021. Now I’m not so sure about that one even.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s kind of the point though. Hardcore Disney fans are all about nostalgia and don’t like change. We still mourn Horizons even though there’s got to be at least one person out there who likes Mission Space (right? Are you out there?). Casual fans or new fans have no idea for the most part and latch on to new aspects they like. And then there’s going to be people who just didn’t care for whatever the thing is and don’t miss it.
> 
> The Grand Floridian Orchestra, all the entertainment around the parks that we have lost, attractions that don’t ever come back (Peoplemover...?), even nighttime shows every night at each park, could all end up being a distant memory like Tapestry of Nations, Mickey’s Jammin Jungle Parade, and the DHS parades. And Im confident enough in Disney and their ability to separate all of us from our money that if that does happen and all those loses are permanent it would be fine. Except here we’ll be mourning for the next 30 years lol.



right, but all those things you mention are what helped so many people fall in love with WDW in the first place and motivate us to keep going back and to bring our kids, etc. .... yes, the people that are new visitors now don't know what they miss but will they have that same passion for Disney that us veterans do - or will it feel like just another amusement park without those "extras"? ... so not an issue for the next 5-10 years, but what about long term?

and maybe Disney knows what they are doing and they realize the bulk of people coming dont' care about parades, etc. - that what will build nostalgia for 20 years from now is new attractions, new dining offerings, etc. ... and some of us will still be on Main Str pining for the days of Wishes and Horizons and Tapestry of Nations and yelling at people to "get off the grass!" - but Disney wont' care


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Exactly. Jaws, even with its flaws had a huge fanbase at Universal. Think a majority of those people hate Diagon Alley?
> 
> I’ll never truly believe that in my lifetime that Disney will become just another theme park. Even if they have their rough patches, I’ll see it as just that and know eventually they’ll always bring the charm back. Too many people are pessimistic about the course Disney is taking as if it’ll last forever. There will always be things down there that will have me planning my next trip to go back



There is so much that is still there that sets them apart from a Six Flags. They would have to literally take a wrecking ball to entire parts of their parks and lower their service standards beyond the “low” that people think is already happening before I can even entertain the comparisons. They’d also have to somehow erode at the loyalty and memories we have associated with Disney that makes a lot of us feel different about Disney Parks compared to any other amusement park.

Don’t get me wrong I’m sad at the immediate differences between March 2020 and now, but they would have to seriously WORK to eliminate the Disney difference IMO. I don’t think it’s something we will see. I think in the immediate future there will be a lot we can point at being lost or changed, but that is still far far away from your run of the mill local amusement park. (No matter how cool their coasters are )


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but all those things you mention are what helped so many people fall in love with WDW in the first place and motivate us to keep going back and to bring our kids, etc. .... yes, the people that are new visitors now don't know what they miss but will they have that same passion for Disney that us veterans do - or will it feel like just another amusement park without those "extras"? ... so not an issue for the next 5-10 years, but what about long term?
> 
> and maybe Disney knows what they are doing and they realize the bulk of people coming dont' care about parades, etc. - that what will build nostalgia for 20 years from now is new attractions, new dining offerings, etc. ... and some of us will still be on Main Str pining for the days of Wishes and Horizons and Tapestry of Nations and yelling at people to "get off the grass!" - but Disney wont' care



In my opinion.... I think things are just different today. I think kids are exposed to so many different ideas and experiences just through social media/internet alone that going to Disney won't get the same kind of passion.

For me, WDW was a place that I saw the future of living underwater (in all of it's 70's glory), magic happened, characters were alive, I walked through pirate towns, flew on a pirate ship and stayed in hotel that seemed like Hawaii.

Today kids have so many outlets for their imagination that we didn't have. They are often well traveled at young ages. Heck, they have Universal/IOA - Harry Potter! We didn't have any other parks like Disney at the time.
I'm not saying they won't love Disney and like to visit, but it's hard to imagine them having the passion that Horizons gave to me when I was 10.

Now everyone go ahead and yell. I'm just the worst!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but all those things you mention are what helped so many people fall in love with WDW in the first place and motivate us to keep going back and to bring our kids, etc. .... yes, the people that are new visitors now don't know what they miss but will they have that same passion for Disney that us veterans do - or will it feel like just another amusement park without those "extras"? ... so not an issue for the next 5-10 years, but what about long term?
> 
> and maybe Disney knows what they are doing and they realize the bulk of people coming dont' care about parades, etc. - that what will build nostalgia for 20 years from now is new attractions, new dining offerings, etc. ... and some of us will still be on Main Str pining for the days of Wishes and Horizons and Tapestry of Nations and yelling at people to "get off the grass!" - but Disney wont' care



I truly believe they are good enough at what they do to have each generation of guests fall in love with whatever their nostalgic version of Disney is. In 30 years we can blow new DIS members away telling them we remember when the Poly was only $500 a night because now it’s $3000.


----------



## Moliphino

SmartyBacon said:


> Parade and a half? What did that rolling dance party at the hub qualify as?



An obstacle.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Yeesh. Sorry.  We don't miss the "parade".
> 
> Last time we went there were 2 because we also had Boo To You. And yes I also remember the one in Epcot.


I didn't mean for my comment to be sarcastic at all, just that I've seen a lot of people use the same "parades and fireworks"


----------



## yulilin3

SmartyBacon said:


> Parade and a half? What did that rolling dance party at the hub qualify as?


technically Disney calls it a dance party not a parade. Same way as now all the floats and cars that come down MK and Epcot and DHS are called cavalcades and not paraades


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> In my opinion.... I think things are just different today. I think kids are exposed to so many different ideas and experiences just through social media/internet alone that going to Disney won't get the same kind of passion.
> 
> For me, WDW was a place that I saw the future of living underwater (in all of it's 70's glory), magic happened, characters were alive, I walked through pirate towns, flew on a pirate ship and stayed in hotel that seemed like Hawaii.
> 
> Today kids have so many outlets for their imagination that we didn't have. They are often well traveled at young ages. Heck, they have Universal/IOA - Harry Potter! We didn't have any other parks like Disney at the time.
> I'm not saying they won't love Disney and like to visit, but it's hard to imagine them having the passion that Horizons gave to me when I was 10.
> 
> Now everyone go ahead and yell. I'm just the worst!




I agree with you. The only reason my kid is a Disney freak is because I've encouraged that passion being one myself. She doesn't want to vacation anywhere else. None of her friends are into it, though.


----------



## yulilin3

I wouldn't say I'm a nostalgic person to where I miss something that Disney cut so much it affects my current experience, out of everything that has been cut I miss Osborne and SWW the most and yes, during Christmastime I still walk my beloved Batuu and get a bit weepy about the lights. Or go into FNtM and long for Tarzan Rocks
I am in the camp that thinks change is not only inevitable but is needed to keep new people coming and keep it fresh. But I do miss the days where all the parks had parades, almost all of Epcot's pavilions had entertainment, some of them more than one. I hope Disney brings back some sort of entertainment but I do not expect them to go back to normal at all. They will have people used to the new offerings (or lack thereof) and will cater to them


----------



## Moliphino

gottalovepluto said:


> Ditto. I’ve lost so many WDW & DLR trips this year. And with rumors swirling today we find out DLR isn’t going to open until 2021- I am not cancelling this trip either. The fam needs something to look back on while we sit stuck with nothing to do in CA for eternity



Yup. We lost March, May, and August trips and eventually decided we needed a _real_ vacation and went at the end of September. We really missed longer hours and park hopping, but it still just felt so good to be there. It was like a huge weight was lifted as soon as we arrived and we had a great time.

Vacations are what I look forward to most, so not being able travel was so miserable.


----------



## JacknSally

SaintsManiac said:


> I would be going crazy! One month out? You have more patience than I do!
> 
> I would not go in this current state, but I know plenty people have gone and had a wonderful time. Tough choice to make.



*Oh, I *am* going crazy. And I have *no* patience.  

At this point we’re super thankful for the ability to cancel both our flights and the resort at the literal last minute.  Gives us more time to waffle. *


----------



## Moliphino

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I *am* going crazy. And I have *no* patience.
> 
> At this point we’re super thankful for the ability to cancel both our flights and the resort at the literal last minute.  Gives us more time to waffle. *



I didn't believe my trip was really happening until we were in the car driving to FL.  We'd had so many disappointments.


----------



## yulilin3

I believe there's a resort offer coming out soon for the 2nd quarter.  Heads up for those with vacations during that period


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> I believe there's a resort offer coming out soon for the 2nd quarter.  Heads up for those with vacations during that period




Help me out. What dates are 2nd q?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I agree with you. The only reason my kid is a Disney freak is because I've encouraged that passion being one myself. She doesn't want to vacation anywhere else. None of her friends are into it, though.



As a child none of my friends felt the way about Disney I did, I would guess because most were taken on the once in a lifetime check it off the list Disney visit, if that. I don’t see a difference in my kids peers vs mine.

I think those of us who go often have always been the weird outliers lol. I don’t know how many times I’ve heard (I’m sure you all have too, save for maybe locals) things like “aren’t you bored with Disney?” or “isn’t it just for little kids?”


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Help me out. What dates are 2nd q?


April to June


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> April to June





It's on!!!


----------



## hertamaniac

First, I am glad we cancelled our AP's this year.  We are fortunate to be local and being retired I/we can go during any weekday (and only will purchase this type of AP).  We avoid the weekends for visits to any local park/attraction due to inflated crowds.  

So while not necessarily bored with WDW, the current restrictions, etc. have put us on a long pause on purchasing an AP to any theme park. But, a staycation at FW is always on the radar.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> It's on!!!



Booze 
Coffee makers in rooms 
Coronado opened 
Discounts... maybe??


----------



## Farro

Can you apply discounts to an already made reservation if your resort/room type available? Or do you need to make a new one?


----------



## mattpeto

I think using "parades" is appropriate. 

Besides Festival of Fantasy, there's the holiday evening parades.  There's also marches (or smaller parades) in Hollywood Studios (Incredibles and in Galaxy's Edge).

The Electrical Water Pageant is also a form of a parade.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Can you apply discounts to an already made reservation if your resort/room type available? Or do you need to make a new one?




Technically they re-book you, so you will have to pay 2021 rate before the discount. I know you said before you had locked in the old rate, right?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Well what about March ?! I need a March discount. Early March please.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Technically they re-book you, so you will have to pay 2021 rate before the discount. I know you said before you had locked in the old rate, right?



No, I ended up doing a package with tickets when 2021 came out because it only ended up being under $100 more and I wanted to book my park reservations.  

I just made soooo many payments with Disney gift cards that I got last holiday season, was just hoping I wouldn't have to have it all refunded and re-do, but oh well!


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Can you apply discounts to an already made reservation if your resort/room type available? Or do you need to make a new one?



You can try to do it through the Change Reservation button.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> In my opinion.... I think things are just different today. I think kids are exposed to so many different ideas and experiences just through social media/internet alone that going to Disney won't get the same kind of passion.
> 
> For me, WDW was a place that I saw the future of living underwater (in all of it's 70's glory), magic happened, characters were alive, I walked through pirate towns, flew on a pirate ship and stayed in hotel that seemed like Hawaii.
> 
> Today kids have so many outlets for their imagination that we didn't have. They are often well traveled at young ages. Heck, they have Universal/IOA - Harry Potter! We didn't have any other parks like Disney at the time.
> I'm not saying they won't love Disney and like to visit, but it's hard to imagine them having the passion that Horizons gave to me when I was 10.
> 
> Now everyone go ahead and yell. I'm just the worst!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> No, I ended up doing a package with tickets when 2021 came out because it only ended up being under $100 more and I wanted to book my park reservations.
> 
> I just made soooo many payments with Disney gift cards that I got last holiday season, was just hoping I wouldn't have to have it all refunded and re-do, but oh well!




Ah ok like @Moliphino said definitely try to change it on your own. That's my plan!


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> No, I ended up doing a package with tickets when 2021 came out because it only ended up being under $100 more and I wanted to book my park reservations.
> 
> I just made soooo many payments with Disney gift cards that I got last holiday season, was just hoping I wouldn't have to have it all refunded and re-do, but oh well!


If ticket prices have increased for your dates, you would have to pay the increased ticket price if you apply the discount (so that would take away a bit of the discount). While CRO treats the booking like a new reservation, Billing does not. Your existing deposit would would just role over into the discounted reservation, so there wouldn’t be any refund or re-charge. That said, if you canceled for some reason, your refund would go back to the Disney Gift Card(s) used to make the reservation, not to any sort of credit card.


----------



## pixieprincess925

yulilin3 said:


> I believe there's a resort offer coming out soon for the 2nd quarter.  Heads up for those with vacations during that period


Wait, what happened to Q1 ( Jan - Mar) discounts? Nothing then?


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> If ticket prices have increased for your dates, you would have to pay the increased ticket price if you apply the discount (so that would take away a bit of the discount). While CRO treats the booking like a new reservation, Billing does not. Your existing deposit would would just role over into the discounted reservation, so there wouldn’t be any refund or re-charge. That said, if you canceled for some reason, your refund would go back to the Disney Gift Card(s) used to make the reservation, not to any sort of credit card.



I just checked and prices are exactly the same for my dates (same room view and everything) so I should be good to go if I can apply the discount if/when it comes.


----------



## skeeter31

I’ve never really followed the Q designations, but does Disney categorize them based on the calendar year or their fiscal year? Because if they go by their fiscal year, Q1 would be October-December and Q2 would be January-March.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> I’ve never really followed the Q designations, but does Disney categorize them based on the calendar year or their fiscal year? Because if they go by their fiscal year, Q1 would be October-December and Q2 would be January-March.


----------



## curlymom

We made our first trip to Disney 3 years ago, but have gone maybe 10 times since then.  I don't have the nostalgia link to Disney, and most of the things people say they miss I don't think look all that great to me, EXCEPT I'd be 100% there for the nighttime electric parade.  I like the Halloween party parade better than Festival of Fantasy, and I think part of that is the nighttime factor.  Our family is definitely rides first in their mentality, but I do truly miss the stage shows, they really rounded out the day nicely.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


>


I’m sure there will be discounts for your May trip, don’t worry. 

I just don’t know if they are coming out now or if January-March would be coming out now, categorized as Q2


----------



## Eeyore daily

I think the only time of the year I doubt we'll see any discounts is around October.  Otherwise, I believe the discounts will be there.  Everyone said there wouldn't be any once they opened up and yet they did.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I’ve never really followed the Q designations, but does Disney categorize them based on the calendar year or their fiscal year? Because if they go by their fiscal year, Q1 would be October-December and Q2 would be January-March.



yeah, for their financials they follow a year that starts on Oct 1st - that is why all the layoffs took place before the end of Sept, so it could be all accounted for in their 2020 fiscal year.

I think on message boards when peole say Q1 they mean the actual Q1 int he calendar not Disney's fiscal year, but it is confusing


----------



## babydoll65

yulilin3 said:


> April to June


What happened to Jan-March??


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> I’ve never really followed the Q designations, but does Disney categorize them based on the calendar year or their fiscal year? Because if they go by their fiscal year, Q1 would be October-December and Q2 would be January-March.


That's a good point, it might be January to March


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> That's a good point, it might be January to March




Yeah I think so. According to Mousesavers the June discounts are usually out in January.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JacknSally said:


> *You’re not alone. We’re a little more than a month out and still don’t know what we’re going to do about our trip.  *


I held out on our trip until a week before we were supposed to go (mid-September) and then finally pushed it to Sep 2021.  I will say once I FINALLY made the decision to move it, it was far less stressful.


----------



## andyman8

Adventures by Disney is launching private “adventures” in April of next year to Egypt, Italy, Greece, Costa Rica, and Peru. Bookings begin 10/27. Very interesting idea.

Personally, I’d prefer to do one of these in a group, but this seems to be how they’re pivoting for the time being.


----------



## SaintsManiac

scrappinginontario said:


> I held out on our trip until a week before we were supposed to go (mid-September) and then finally pushed it to Sep 2021.  I will say once I FINALLY made the decision to move it, it was far less stressful.




I've got a Thanksgiving 2021 package in my cart right now. Still too soon for me to switch June to November, but I might hold on to it just in case!!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.royalcaribbeanblog.com/...gX2bj4f8kUwP82qVVG28_9_luaq6rbpaXuVnF6pz1OLTA


----------



## focusondisney

yulilin3 said:


> April to June





pixieprincess925 said:


> Wait, what happened to Q1 ( Jan - Mar) discounts? Nothing then?



Don’t many businesses do October to September for their business years?  So quarter 2 is January - March.  Doesn’t seem to be any reason for Disney to skip discounts for those months.  I know on the AP refunds thread people were guessing Disney delayed the refunds til after October 1 to get them off the current year‘s books.  So maybe these new discounts will really be for January- March?


----------



## yulilin3

focusondisney said:


> Don’t many businesses do October to September for their business years?  So quarter 2 is January - March.  Doesn’t seem to be any reason for Disney to skip discounts for those months.  I know on the AP refunds thread people were guessing Disney delayed the refunds til after October 1 to get them off the current year‘s books.  So maybe these new discounts will really be for January- March?


I already said it probably is January to March in a post above


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> I already said it probably is January to March in a post above



This would be nice.

I got a DVC trip planned in January but if its such a good deal I will get my points back and do cash stay.

I have until Dec 1 to get my points back so hope it comes out soon.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> In my opinion.... I think things are just different today. I think kids are exposed to so many different ideas and experiences just through social media/internet alone that going to Disney won't get the same kind of passion.
> 
> For me, WDW was a place that I saw the future of living underwater (in all of it's 70's glory), magic happened, characters were alive, I walked through pirate towns, flew on a pirate ship and stayed in hotel that seemed like Hawaii.
> 
> Today kids have so many outlets for their imagination that we didn't have. They are often well traveled at young ages. Heck, they have Universal/IOA - Harry Potter! We didn't have any other parks like Disney at the time.
> I'm not saying they won't love Disney and like to visit, but it's hard to imagine them having the passion that Horizons gave to me when I was 10.
> 
> Now everyone go ahead and yell. I'm just the worst!


As a parent I can vouch for this. My son had been to 25 states by the time he was six and taken countless trips, including WDW/DL about a dozen times. He's pretty indifferent about Disney trips these days, especially with so many things missing.


----------



## Mit88

Moliphino said:


> I didn't believe my trip was really happening until we were in the car driving to FL.  We'd had so many disappointments.



I’m glad I went when I did. I cancelled my trip that was supposed to be next week because of the crowds. I don’t mind lines and crowds if it’s been 6-12 months since I last went, but given it’s been just a month and a half, I’m good holding out until March. Sucks that I’ll miss the 2 houses at Universal, but since those 2 houses will likely be there again next year, I’m not missing out on that either.


----------



## Snowysmom

JacknSally said:


> *Oh, I *am* going crazy. And I have *no* patience.
> 
> At this point we’re super thankful for the ability to cancel both our flights and the resort at the literal last minute.  Gives us more time to waffle. *


I feel the same way.  We have a trip next month and I am so on the fence about it.  I am not sure if all the rigmarole of getting there, the cost, and the lesser experience is worth it right now.  We can also cancel the flights and resort too.  I change my mind daily.  But lately canceling seems to be winning.  We do have a May 2021 trip to look forward to and hopefully things will be looking up by then.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/plex...t-rise-of-the-resistance-no-wide-rollout-yet/


----------



## bobby5966

Not sure if it’s been mentioned yet, but it looks like they are running trial runs of the boats today. Not taking any passengers and the signs stating their closed are still in place. Again not sure this means much for our trip here, but maybe prepping for Thanksgiving travelers.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> As a parent I can vouch for this. My son had been to 25 states by the time he was six and taken countless trips, including WDW/DL about a dozen times. He's pretty indifferent about Disney trips these days, especially with so many things missing.


My kids have also been to about half the states, countless WDW and DL trips, but have also lived in 4 diff states (AK, NE, TX, NY). They've loved all the trips we've taken, and are anything but indifferent to Disney. While they're excited about going back to HI, to Europe, etc, Disney (esp WDW) is still their favorite place to vacation.

However, I do think that the future world section of EPCOT doesn't have the same impact as it had in decades past now that we all have so much of this "futuristic" technology at our fingertips. I was watching The Imagineering Story again recently and it showed kids using touch screens at EPCOT. It really struck me how many of the things we considered "science fiction" 20, 30 years ago (or even less) are now mundane, how difficult it must be to try to keep future world interesting and engaging for today's audience, and how difficult it would be to install attractions there that don't quickly become obsolete. I think the rapid advancements in accessible technology are part of why our family has always spent so little time in future world. Luckily, all the other things at Disney (being transported to these fantastical lands, being able to stay "in HI," having the characters come to life) are still engaging and magical for our kids.


----------



## jpeterson

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My kids have also been to about half the states, countless WDW and DL trips, but have also lived in 4 diff states (AK, NE, TX, NY). They've loved all the trips we've taken, and are anything but indifferent to Disney. While they're excited about going back to HI, to Europe, etc, Disney (esp WDW) is still their favorite place to vacation.
> 
> However, I do think that the future world section of EPCOT doesn't have the same impact as it had in decades past now that we all have so much of this "futuristic" technology at our fingertips. I was watching The Imagineering Story again recently and it showed kids using touch screens at EPCOT. It really struck me how many of the things we considered "science fiction" 20, 30 years ago (or even less) are now mundane, how difficult it must be to try to keep future world interesting and engaging for today's audience, and how difficult it would be to install attractions there that don't quickly become obsolete. I think the rapid advancements in accessible technology are part of why our family has always spent so little time in future world. Luckily, all the other things at Disney (being transported to these fantastical lands, being able to stay "in HI," having the characters come to life) are still engaging and magical for our kids.


When I was a kid (in the 80's) a touchscreen was so futuristic!  Whenever we encountered one we were enamored with it!  My kids don't even know what to do when they use my non-touchscreen laptop.


----------



## Tigger's ally

bobby5966 said:


> Not sure if it’s been mentioned yet, but it looks like they are running trial runs of the boats today. Not taking any passengers and the signs stating their closed are still in place. Again not sure this means much for our trip here, but maybe prepping for Thanksgiving travelers.


Tell them not to forget us after Thanksgiving travelers!


----------



## Salf777

Hi
I went to book a vacation in February and when I got to purchase tickets there was a park hopper add on available, which I took. However, they still said I needed to go to the park reservation system and make a reservation.
Did they announce the return of park hopping?
Im a little skeptical since it also made me make a park reservation?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Salf777 said:


> Hi
> I went to book a vacation in February and when I got to purchase tickets there was a park hopper add on available, which I took. However, they still said I needed to go to the park reservation system and make a reservation.
> Did they announce the return of park hopping?
> Im a little skeptical since it also made me make a park reservation?



There has been no announcements on PH returning or how it would work with the reservation system, but they are available to purchase starting 1/1/21, so it's thought they may bring it back next year.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318629796629389326


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Salf777 said:


> Hi
> I went to book a vacation in February and when I got to purchase tickets there was a park hopper add on available, which I took. However, they still said I needed to go to the park reservation system and make a reservation.
> Did they announce the return of park hopping?
> Im a little skeptical since it also made me make a park reservation?



I took that option as well - but my guess is they dont' know if/when it will return but they are happy to take the money now to help the cash flow and then return it if they need to


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318630079979728898


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318629796629389326



I had a hard time choosing between the "mad" and "sad" react to this. I feel like a lawsuit is imminent.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> I had a hard time choosing between the "mad" and "sad" react to this. I feel like a lawsuit is imminent.


I didn't expect much different here. We see they don't seem to have the within a certain distance guidance this time around at least.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318631449193570304


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318629796629389326


Lol poor USH won’t be coming back for a long, long time.

PS: none of this is surprising.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318631086944038912



Wow. So Disneyland is never opening?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318631728383205378


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Wow. So Disneyland is never opening?


At least not "soon"


----------



## andyman8

Let’s place bets on how long until Chapek calls into CNBC.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> At least not "soon"



I mean, when does it become just too much to have two non-operating parks? 

Any possibility of permanent West-Coast closings?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318632243380801543


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318629796629389326


The economic destruction about to happen to Anaheim is going to be horrendous. Nobody who isn’t a big corporation is going to be able to assemble enough capital to wait this out.

(A reminder for those who don’t know “yellow” is considered mathematically impossible for a large county like OC without a widespread vaccine.)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318632330282569732


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Let’s place bets on how long until Chapek calls into CNBC.


This afternoon I suspect


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I mean, when does it become just too much to have two non-operating parks?
> 
> Any possibility of permanent West-Coast closings?


Honesty I think its time for Disney to start becoming creative if they want west coast revenue. They are going to have to do a food festival at DCA or something.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I mean, when does it become just too much to have two non-operating parks?
> 
> Any possibility of permanent West-Coast closings?


No. Disney itself can survive fine money wise keeping it all shuttered for a couple years. Too much money to be made off it once it does open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318632243380801543


No indoor lines? ROFL. Wouldn’t have mattered if they did allow DLR to open. Not enough outdoor space for that.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Farro said:


> I mean, when does it become just too much to have two non-operating parks?
> 
> Any possibility of permanent West-Coast closings?



I could see "relocating" before "permanent closure" - some Western state would love to have those parks.  I pitched Nevada earlier 2 weeks ago...maybe my Nostradamus sense was just 2 weeks early...


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> No indoor lines? ROFL. Wouldn’t have mattered if they did allow DLR to open. Not enough outdoor space for that.


Yeah DL is in trouble there.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318633249703260160


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Honesty I think its time for Disney to start becoming creative if they want west coast revenue. They are going to have to do a food festival at DCA or something.



It's got to be such a financial drain.

I really think years down the road - not allowing to open until basically a vaccine and metrics that are almost impossible to meet will be a seen as a terrible overreaction.

I know everyone else isn't surprised, but I'm actually quite shocked at how unreasonable he's being.


----------



## TwoMisfits

gottalovepluto said:


> No. Disney itself can survive fine money wise keeping it all shuttered for a couple years. Too much money to be made off it once it does open.



Well, the upkeep from having it turn into a decaying shell is not zero...nor is the security needed to keep it from getting destroyed...

Only so long they'll pitch good money after bad...


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318633249703260160



Even with the flu vaccine, there are still cases of the flu. There will always be Covid cases, even with a vaccine. It's a virus.


----------



## Mrs. W

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318629796629389326



In my opinion, this is totally expected news. Anyone expecting otherwise was probably in denial (or maybe just super optimistic). I love Disneyland, and can not wait to go back, but it’s been clear for awhile that that probably won’t happen until sometime in 2021.


----------



## Farro

Mrs. W said:


> In my opinion, this is totally expected news. Anyone expecting otherwise was probably in denial (or maybe just super optimistic). I love Disneyland, and can not wait to go back, but it’s been clear for awhile that that probably won’t happen until sometime in 2021.



I'm not in denial. I still thought they'd be more reasonable.

This news made me really sad today.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Although, at this point, why keep any CA workers on staff?  The requirements to open will never be met...literally (since no indoor lines even if they get to the "golden standard" and 25% capacity even then would be pointless)...

It's either lawsuit, permanent closure, or permanent relocation.  Disney needs to act 1 way or another...and soon...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318634185989369856


----------



## rteetz

Disney in the mean time is going to have to get creative. I would not be surprised at all to see a "food and wine" type event start at DCA.


----------



## skeeter31

This is so disappointing. Completely expected with how California has been dealing with this up until this point, but I was still hopeful it wouldn’t be tier Yellow. I question whether DL would even be able to open in 2021 with that restriction. The other restrictions, while interesting like the replacement masks and no indoor queues, are really nothing-burgers at this point because with the requirement for Orange County to be in Yellow will keep DL closed for a year or more at this point. I can NOT wait for Disney’s response. I would love to see them move their corporate offices to another state to begin with.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Disney in the mean time is going to have to get creative. I would not be surprised at all to see a "food and wine" type event start at DCA.



It just seems like Disneyland is going to just sit there. It's a very, very real possibility they wouldn't even be near opening until 2022. 

If it wasn't Disney, I'd be saying "sell it!!!", but there's too much nostalgia, Americana, history, everything tied into that park.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318632330282569732



I actually saw that happen at WDW a couple weeks ago. The little girl in front of us in the safari line dropped her mask and her parents didn't notice until they were well past where she lost it. A CM grabbed her a disposable one to use.


----------



## skeeter31

I also can’t wait for the joint Disney, Universal, Knotts, and other parks lawsuit against the State of California over this. You know it’s coming and I would guarantee the big players would team up their financial and legal resources to go after the State.


----------



## umichigan10

Throughout this whole thing I’ve been very understanding of government reaction to this because this entire situation is truly unprecedented. That being said I think newsomes being a little ridiculous here. Disney has proven in Florida, which was having an incredible spike in cases during their reopening, that they have the wherewithal to handle this situation fairly well. Just a lack of compromise here from the state government.

I feel like most of the Facebook comments fall on either team newsome or team desantis in regards to reopening. I truly don’t think a healthy medium is obscene here; reasonable restrictions without doing what Florida did and just throwing everything back open without restrictions


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> It just seems like Disneyland is going to just sit there. It's a very, very real possibility they wouldn't even be near opening until 2022.
> 
> If it wasn't Disney, I'd be saying "sell it!!!", but there's too much nostalgia, Americana, history, everything tied into that park.



I think sometime in 2021 after flu season they will start to reopen. This will end vaccine or not, just how viruses work. It’s gonna be endemic but won’t be novel forever .


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318634185989369856



in a way it’s nice to see Disney and Anaheim on the same side now and not fighting like they were a year ago. Hopefully leads to better cooperation in the future.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> This is so disappointing. Completely expected with how California has been dealing with this up until this point, but I was still hopeful it wouldn’t be tier Yellow. I question whether DL would even be able to open in 2021 with that restriction. The other restrictions, while interesting like the replacement masks and no indoor queues, are really nothing-burgers at this point because with the requirement for Orange County to be in Yellow will keep DL closed for a year or more at this point. I can NOT wait for Disney’s response. I would love to see them move their corporate offices to another state to begin with.



I'm really glad Orlando is open for business.  People complaining that Tron, Rat or GOTG won't be open until 2022 should take inventory a bit.  Those are luxury casualties at the moment.

Disney's revenue stream out West at their parks is dead and isn't coming back for a long time.


----------



## TwoMisfits

skeeter31 said:


> I also can’t wait for the joint Disney, Universal, Knotts, and other parks lawsuit against the State of California over this. You know it’s coming and I would guarantee the big players would team up their financial and legal resources to go after the State.



The problem is that CA state courts probably share the Gov's politics (and the CA supreme court, where it would eventually end up, all started as Gov appointees, so no way they won't stick with the Gov)...those companies need a federal angle for possible legal success.

I was pitching around with the spouse the best way to get to federal court, and while weak, the "interstate commerce" angle might be their best one...


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> I think sometime in 2021 after flu season they will start to reopen. *This will end vaccine or not, just how viruses work. It’s gonna be endemic but won’t be novel forever .*



You know that, I know that, but....


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I'm really glad Orlando is open for business. * People complaining that Tron, Rat or GOTG won't be open until 2022 should take inventory a bit.  *Those are luxury casualties at the moment.
> 
> Disney's revenue stream out West at their parks is dead and isn't coming back for a long time.



Oh stop. You can be disappointed about more than one thing at a time. 

That's like telling someone who broke their leg to just be happy it's not cancer. Of course they should be happy it's not cancer, but they can still be bummed they broke their leg.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Absolutely insanely ridiculous move by Newsom. I hope Disney sues them hard. And trust me I am never going to be on Desantis’ “team.” I am, however, a person who has common sense and logic. This will do more harm than good.


----------



## Spridell

Has anyone actually read over the 20 page PDF file yet?

Basically the only thing you can do while at DL is BREATHE!!

LOL


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> in a way it’s nice to see Disney and Anaheim on the same side now and not fighting like they were a year ago. Hopefully leads to better cooperation in the future.


They certainly don't have much of a choice. That city was built around DL and without it they are in economic ruin.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Has anyone actually read over the 20 page PDF file yet?
> 
> Basically the only thing you can do while at DL is BREATHE!!
> 
> LOL


This is why I expect a Knotts type event to take place at DCA. DL isn't built for it but put some food booths up in the park, sell some merchandise and people will come.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> They certainly don't have much of a choice. That city was built around DL and without it they are in economic ruin.



I know  Just trying to find some positive in the situation.  I’m sure both would rather be arguing about if a new Disney hotel qualified for tax breaks or not.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Oh stop. You can be disappointed about more than one thing at a time.



Yes, but this should bring everything back to reality.

Their revenue stream is in trouble.   Projects are going to be paused or slow moving for a while.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Yes, but this should bring everything back to reality.
> 
> Their revenue stream is in trouble.   Projects are going to be paused or slow moving for a while.



I think we know that.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Might as well halt construction on Marvel Academy at this point and focus on Guardians and Tron for the 50th. Shift the cap expenditure and just keep security and skeleton maintenance at DLR.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> Yes, but this should bring everything back to reality.
> 
> Their revenue stream is in trouble.   Projects are going to be paused or slow moving for a while.


Yeah I think Disney had some advance knowledge of this announcement, thats probably why a bunch of the rumors of significant delays to new rides in WDW started popping up the last few days. Knowing that revenue stream in California is now closed indefinitely, extraneous expenditures will be greatly reduced in Florida. So disappointing


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Might as well halt construction on Marvel Academy at this point and focus on Guardians and Tron for the 50th. Shift the cap expenditure and just keep security and skeleton maintenance at DLR.


Marvel is fairly close. I say finish that but pause MMRR at DL.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I think we know that.



We absolutely know that.  But the struggle in California is a reminder that things are tight.


----------



## middlechild

At what point in time does Disney sue for tax breaks, meaning property (state and local) and employment taxes? Obviously the park is forced inactive due to no activity - and none forseen.  How much taxes are reduced to near zero? How long does Anaheim or Orange county have with the overall loss of revenue?  I think getting an abatement of taxes to be paid can be applied for, with justification of the latest governing guidelines.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Marvel is fairly close. I say finish that but pause MMRR at DL.


Makes sense. I do t follow the construction closely in CA as we’ve never been.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> Marvel is fairly close. I say finish that but pause MMRR at DL.



I wouldn't do anything in CA.  Everything would stop.  Anything you finish might degrade from disuse (or get vandalized) anyway, and you'd be stuck doing it again...

Although, man, if Disneyland starts to turn into River Country when it was left to degrade, we're all in trouble...properties just left to rot go to rot rather quickly...


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> You know that, I know that, but....



at least some people now it .....


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> I wouldn't do anything in CA.  Everything would stop.  Anything you finish might degrade from disuse (or get vandalized) anyway, and you'd be stuck doing it again...
> 
> Although, man, if Disneyland starts to turn into River Country when it was left to degrade, we're all in trouble...properties just left to rot go to rot rather quickly...


Marvel was set to open in July. I don't see much worth in stopping at this point. They would not allow things to get that bad. They have people employed and scanning the parks. Downtown Disney is also open.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Whose Cheerios did Disneyland pee in? Such ridiculous requirements. It’s kinda like someone wants them to fail.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is why I expect a Knotts type event to take place at DCA. DL isn't built for it but put some food booths up in the park, sell some merchandise and people will come.



Would that even be worth it?  To open up the entire park just to have some food booths?  What would people pay for it?  What is the cost of keeping CMs on for that vs just shuttering the whole thing and then looking to restart in a year?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318640855800934400


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Would that even be worth it?  To open up the entire park just to have some food booths?  What would people pay for it?  What is the cost of keeping CMs on for that vs just shuttering the whole thing and then looking to restart in a year?


Obviously you have to look at the costs and possible revenue streams. Knotts is doing it and it seems to be working. It is that or you stay shuttered for who knows how long. I have no doubt people would pay for it.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Any possibility of permanent West-Coast closings?


No. At this point especially, Disney has “emergency” plans for all sorts of circumstances.
I know for a fact there were plans drafted for a WDW closure that continued to March of 2021.
But I agree with Ryan, it’s time to get creative. Not sure a lawsuit or more CNBC appearances are going to yield revenue for the company.

Remember that the whole reason they went for a CA theme for the second park (and even why they went for the initial WestCOT theme) was food and beverage. They hold several festivals at DCA each year. They could absolutely do it.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Marvel was set to open in July. I don't see much worth in stopping at this point. They would not allow things to get that bad. They have people employed and scanning the parks. Downtown Disney is also open.



Even if we get a vaccine early next year, I don't see how Disneyland can open in 2021.  I wouldn't waste a dollar on my spending out there...


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> No. At this point especially, Disney has “emergency” plans for all sorts of circumstances.
> I know for a fact there were plans drafted for a WDW closure that continued to March of 2021.
> But I agree with Ryan, it’s time to get creative. Not sure a lawsuit or more CNBC appearances are going to yield revenue for the company.


I’m surprised Disney hasn’t responded yet... have any big theme parks responded yet?


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Even if we get a vaccine early next year, I don't see how Disneyland can open in 2021.  I wouldn't waste a dollar on my spending out there...


Disney and Universal will move to take action if they haven't started already.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m surprised Disney hasn’t responded yet... have any big theme parks responded yet?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Disney and Universal will move to take action if they haven't started already.



Dragging through the courts will take time and money, but it's probably the right move.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Even if we get a vaccine early next year, I don't see how Disneyland can open in 2021.  I wouldn't waste a dollar on my spending out there...


CA will have its own vetting on the vaccine so that could slow deployment for those wondering how quick that might go in CA.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Dragging through the courts will take time and money, but it's probably the right move.


They don't have much of a choice right now.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting idea


----------



## Mit88

Soooo. Can we (WDW) get their Avengers Campus since they’re not going to be using it?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318644525565321217


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> Dragging through the courts will take time and money, but it's probably the right move.


It’s the only option and it’s absolutely not the side Disney wants to be on (remember, they want to be the “reopening safely,” “face masks,” “distance,” etc... guys) but it’s their only option. And even so, it’s far from a guarantee it goes their way.

It’s also worth noting that PR-wise Newsom is in a better position, given that new cases are skyrocketing in many other parts of the country except CA. Public “pressure” just doesn’t seem to be there outside of the Disney fan community, CMs, and Anaheim/nearby OC locals. People just don’t really care.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> It’s also worth noting that PR-wise Newsom is in a better position, given that new cases are skyrocketing in many other parts of the country except CA. Public “pressure” just doesn’t seem to be there outside of the Disney fan community, CMs, and Anaheim/nearby OC locals. People just don’t really care.


Like I said before though Anaheim and anyone working for DL certainly cares. If nothing changes there is no doubt more layoffs will happen and Anaheim will be in deep financial trouble.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Interesting idea



the idea of sort of doubling down on Florida operations being a safe and attractive destinationa nd marketing it, etc. is interesting ... though for that to work they need to be confident in things not getting worse in Florida and actually do something legit for the 50th.


----------



## yulilin3

I know this will get quickly buried here but someone asked about ABC commissary. MO works the same as everywhere else and you can take the food outside to eat.  This is the fish tacos,  really good, extra points to dhs for improving the offerings


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My kids have also been to about half the states, countless WDW and DL trips, but have also lived in 4 diff states (AK, NE, TX, NY). They've loved all the trips we've taken, and are anything but indifferent to Disney. While they're excited about going back to HI, to Europe, etc, Disney (esp WDW) is still their favorite place to vacation.
> 
> However, I do think that the future world section of EPCOT doesn't have the same impact as it had in decades past now that we all have so much of this "futuristic" technology at our fingertips. I was watching The Imagineering Story again recently and it showed kids using touch screens at EPCOT. It really struck me how many of the things we considered "science fiction" 20, 30 years ago (or even less) are now mundane, how difficult it must be to try to keep future world interesting and engaging for today's audience, and how difficult it would be to install attractions there that don't quickly become obsolete. I think the rapid advancements in accessible technology are part of why our family has always spent so little time in future world. Luckily, all the other things at Disney (being transported to these fantastical lands, being able to stay "in HI," having the characters come to life) are still engaging and magical for our kids.


To be fair he's a Disneyland lover and would rather go there over WDW (and hit the beach in SoCal while there) but really he's pretty meh about WDW vacations at the moment, probably because we are coming off an AP year and went a lot. I don't blame him, so many other cool places in the world to see.

I didn't go to WDW (grew up going to DL) until my 30s so I am missing a lot of nostalgia others have. Wish I could have seen EPCOT in it's glory days! Sad the transformation is being impacted too.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> the idea of sort of doubling down on Florida operations being a safe and attractive destinationa nd marketing it, etc. is interesting ... though for that to work they need to be confident in things not getting worse in Florida and actually do something legit for the 50th.


I don't think you can be confident in any move right now.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Like I said before though Anaheim and anyone working for DL certainly cares. If nothing changes there is no doubt more layoffs will happen and Anaheim will be in deep financial trouble.


I absolutely agree. And the consequences are going to be grim to say the least, but I don’t see that story/angle getting picked up by the national media.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I absolutely agree. And the consequences are going to be grim to say the least, but I don’t see that story/angle getting picked up by the national media.


Which is sort of sad IMO. It could though if more layoffs happen. The layoffs were picked up all over.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318647393685032961


----------



## Spridell

TheMaxRebo said:


> the idea of sort of doubling down on Florida operations being a safe and attractive destinationa nd marketing it, etc. is interesting ... though for that to work they need to be confident in things not getting worse in Florida and actually do something legit for the 50th.



I was thinking about this also. 

World was open when Florida was going through almost 10,000 cases a day and they made it through with no problems.  I really dont see any scenario of World shutting down again.

So do they try to double down here in Florida?

Maybe open more things, increase capacity, etc.....

Agreed also they will have to do it as safely as possible but I am wondering now if they know DL will be closed for a long time if they take a little more risk here in Florida.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Like I said before though Anaheim and anyone working for DL certainly cares. If nothing changes there is no doubt more layoffs will happen and Anaheim will be in deep financial trouble.



People only care when it’s their livelihood impacted. You know who cares about the 28,000 people that were laid off? Disney fans. The people that are called obsessive and pathetic because of their love for the theme parks and everything that comes with the company. I havent seen a single person outside of the Disney community on any social media platform come to the aide of these CMs, spreading the word of these causes to help, its all finger pointing at Disney for laying these CMs off, and executives reclaiming their salary’s. 

All we’ve heard since March is We’re all “In this together”, except we’re not. Because if we were, people would have jobs to go back to at this point. And that doesn’t just go for Disney. Businesses large and small are closing left and right all across the country because they’re not allowed to open.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318644525565321217


This sounds like the public complaining book they’ve drawn from for the last couple months... that hasn’t worked


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> This is so disappointing. Completely expected with how California has been dealing with this up until this point, but I was still hopeful it wouldn’t be tier Yellow. I question whether DL would even be able to open in 2021 with that restriction. The other restrictions, while interesting like the replacement masks and no indoor queues, are really nothing-burgers at this point because with the requirement for Orange County to be in Yellow will keep DL closed for a year or more at this point. I can NOT wait for Disney’s response. I would love to see them move their corporate offices to another state to begin with.


What's interesting is WDW was the experiment that they could see was working firsthand, and they still chose to ignore those findings. Unless they know things we don't.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318640855800934400


That's the biggest issue. Even if they reach target for a while, there will be other waves.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> This sounds like the public complaining book they’ve drawn from for the last couple months... that hasn’t worked


Yep. Disney PR/Corporate Communications/Public Affairs used to be the envy of so many major corporations (which made them a tad arrogant at times), but lately I’m not sure what’s going on.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> Dragging through the courts will take time and money, but it's probably the right move.


Won't CA courts likely side with their governor though? Also if they go for damages, isnt the state of CA basically bankrupt already so difficult to see them getting a massive payout.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> People only care when it’s their livelihood impacted. You know who cares about the 28,000 people that were laid off? Disney fans. The people that are called obsessive and pathetic because of their love for the theme parks and everything that comes with the company. I havent seen a single person outside of the Disney community on any social media platform come to the aide of these CMs, spreading the word of these causes to help, its all finger pointing at Disney for laying these CMs off, and executives reclaiming their salary’s.
> 
> All we’ve heard since March is We’re all “In this together”, except we’re not. Because if we were, people would have jobs to go back to at this point. And that doesn’t just go for Disney. Businesses large and small are closing left and right all across the country because they’re not allowed to open.


As I’ve said before, I’ve yet to find one elected official in this country who has managed to successfully strike the balance between preserving public health and safety and preserving economic opportunity. The pendulum always seems to swing too far in one direction or the other. Which is sad.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> I know this will get quickly buried here but someone asked about ABC commissary. MO works the same as everywhere else and you can take the food outside to eat.  This is the fish tacos,  really good, extra points to dhs for improving the offerings


Food news should never take a back seat! 


anthony2k7 said:


> That's the biggest issue. Even if they reach target for a while, there will be other waves.


WDW seemed very firm in their decision that once the wheels were turning to open, there would be no turning back. DL can't risk opening the second it goes yellow only to have to close again in a month or two. What a mess.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> People only care when it’s their livelihood impacted. You know who cares about the 28,000 people that were laid off? Disney fans. The people that are called obsessive and pathetic because of their love for the theme parks and everything that comes with the company. I havent seen a single person outside of the Disney community on any social media platform come to the aide of these CMs, spreading the word of these causes to help, its all finger pointing at Disney for laying these CMs off, and executives reclaiming their salary’s.
> 
> All we’ve heard since March is We’re all “In this together”, except we’re not. Because if we were, people would have jobs to go back to at this point. And that doesn’t just go for Disney. Businesses large and small are closing left and right all across the country because they’re not allowed to open.


I don't disagree but not really a conversation we can have here


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Yep. Disney PR/Corporate Communications/Public Affairs used to be the envy of so many major corporations (which made them a tad arrogant at times), but lately I’m not sure what’s going on.



I don't know. I feel like it's got to be a really hard time to be in PR.

Like, you want to get your people back to work, but you have to also show you care about people and fighting Covid. And everyone gets offended!

Newsom gets to play the "good guy" - he's saving lives after all, Disney only cares about money...


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> That's the biggest issue. Even if they reach target for a while, there will be other waves.


The US really has never seen "waves" its been one giant pandemic with periodic spikes.


----------



## wdwlver

Here are CA’s metrics for opening up state and what the country would look like if it followed those guidelines.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Spridell said:


> I was thinking about this also.
> 
> World was open when Florida was going through almost 10,000 cases a day and they made it through with no problems.  I really dont see any scenario of World shutting down again.
> 
> So do they try to double down here in Florida?
> 
> Maybe open more things, increase capacity, etc.....
> 
> Agreed also they will have to do it as safely as possible but I am wondering now if they know DL will be closed for a long time if they take a little more risk here in Florida.


I have been wondering how to word this thought, as well. If WDW moved to increase ride capacity and MAYBE close line spacing to 4’ while increasing capacity to 35-40%, they could offset some of their West Coast losses. Not all at once mind you, but incremental changes here and there. We’ve seen some of this with divider testing at Rise and the implementation at ToT. Maybe get Laugh Floor open again, etc.
They aren’t seeing capacity hit every day, especially during the week, but more offerings would entice more people.
TSA just had their first 1M passenger day in months, so people are moving to more comfort in traveling. Fatigue and boredom are setting in, for better or worse. Disney could benefit from some of that pent up angst and invite more people to their Florida parks.
ETA: I don’t know how comfortable I am with tighter lines, but I don’t see how they could increase capacity without it.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> Interesting idea
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318641600499601408


Perhaps there is even scope for offering for DL CMs to transfer to wdw once wdw picks up enough to need them.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps there is even scope for offering for DL CMs to transfer to wdw once wdw picks up enough to need them.


There is no way that would happen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Yep. Disney PR/Corporate Communications/Public Affairs used to be the envy of so many major corporations (which made them a tad arrogant at times), but lately I’m not sure what’s going on.


From the outside it looks like legal (& the executives with Iger washing his hands of it) have said “nothing we can do” so it’s all been put on the shoulders of PR. Even the world’s best PR department can’t single handedly make this happen.

But if Disney legal doesn’t think they have a case- this is it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps there is even scope for offering for DL CMs to transfer to wdw once wdw picks up enough to need them.


Interesting , but I’m sure the interstate labor contracts would be too much of a mess. 
once they (WDW) reach out to enough laid off folks from FL, they could feasibly offer them the same position as a new hire, though.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> I have been wondering how to word this thought, as well. If WDW moved to increase ride capacity and MAYBE close line spacing to 4’ while increasing capacity to 35-40%, they could offset some of their West Coast losses. Not all at once mind you, but incremental changes here and there. We’ve seen some of this with divider testing at Rise and the implementation at ToT. Maybe get Laugh Floor open again, etc.
> They aren’t seeing capacity hit every day, especially during the week, but more offerings would entice more people.
> TSA just had their first 1M passenger day in months, so people are moving to more comfort in traveling. Fatigue and boredom are setting in, for better or worse. Disney could benefit from some of that pent up angst and invite more people to their Florida parks.





anthony2k7 said:


> Perhaps there is even scope for offering for DL CMs to transfer to wdw once wdw picks up enough to need them.


Just keep in mind that even within DPEP, all resorts function in their own little silos essentially. Yes, there may have been an order from Corporate for WDW to “be on its best behavior,” but Burbank doesn’t really get involved in these types operational concerns. I think you could see DPEP’s corporate marketing team buy up some spots later this year/early next year in markets further west than is usual for WDW ads but I wouldn’t expect today’s news to have any immediate impact on WDW parks operations. Likewise, the employment systems are too totally different ones with different unions and the like, so there any sort of transfer would just be CM applying for a new job essentially. Cross-coast transfers don’t really happen in normal times, letalone now. Disney still doesn’t want to play with fire; they don’t want any headlines about an outbreak or COVID-19 in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I don't know. I feel like it's got to be a really hard time to be in PR.
> 
> Like, you want to get your people back to work, but you have to also show you care about people and fighting Covid. And everyone gets offended!
> 
> Newsom gets to play the "good guy" - he's saving lives after all, Disney only cares about money...



yeah, you want to come out in defense of your employees and your position (and your business plan of course) and not sure what other response could be said (maybe been more vague about the "keep shuttered" - like, perhaps other creative solutions could be found) - but clearly this is a pissing match between the sides and no one will win (well, the lawyers when it goes to court)


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> There is no way that would happen.



im also not sure many of them would want to up and leave their homes in California to move to Florida to work for the same company that doesn’t exactly pay very well.


----------



## anthony2k7

sullivan.kscott said:


> Interesting , but I’m sure the interstate labor contracts would be too much of a mess.
> once they (WDW) reach out to enough laid off folks from FL, they could feasibly offer them the same position as a new hire, though.


Yeah fair enough. I'm just used to employment laws in UK where any business laying big numbers of people off would be expected to try find them jobs elsewhere within the company if possible.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> im also not sure many of them would want to up and leave their homes in California to move to Florida to work for the same company that doesn’t exactly pay very well.


Younger ones might. Kinda like a domestic version of the international CMs program. But it sounds like there would be too many issues for that to happen.


----------



## Mit88

Somewhat off topic, but this is probably potentially good(?) news on the NBA bubble front for next season. Given they won’t be able to have fans in attendance for Lakers, Clippers, Warriors, or Kings games, they’ll be more likely to do another bubble


----------



## TwoMisfits

Although looking at the regs, even if Disney could get into the next tier, being limited to 500 people means they wouldn't open anyway.

Busch Gardens in Williamsburg was limited to 1000 in June (and still is limited to same), and made the decision to not open with those numbers for a "summer" season...it was only when they could do "events" (1st Brewing, 2nd Food and Wine, 3rd Halloween, and then finally Christmas) and when extra Covid unemployment ran out that they made the decision to open...and when they did, they split days into 4 hour sessions, with 2 on Fridays and Sundays, and 3 on Saturdays, to make the 1000 people capacity per session worthwhile (and they planned closures M-W, til the events proved popular enough to add sessions for those days).  Now, they also did drop entry prices to about $50, which was about 1/2 off normal entrance...but then again, anyone in the know could usually find day prices at that cost.  They also increased parking from $10 (the 1st event's parking price) to $25 as events took off.  And they also used the events as a chance to get some AP people's passes restarted and running.

But, if they didn't want to keep a staff and the park from stagnating and rotting, they probably wouldn't have bothered getting creative for 1000 (which they turned into 2000-3000)...no way Disney would find it worth it for 500...


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> The US really has never seen "waves" its been one giant pandemic with periodic spikes.


Except for NJ and a few other of the early peaking states. They definitely look like they're following the same waves pattern seen around the world.


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> I know this will get quickly buried here but someone asked about ABC commissary. MO works the same as everywhere else and you can take the food outside to eat.  This is the fish tacos,  really good, extra points to dhs for improving the offerings


Cmon Yuli!  Those fish taco's look great but the least you could have done was crop out those disgusting looking black beans......YUUUUUUUck!   Only bean I eat is a jelly bean!     Arghhhhhhh!!!!! Bout got rid of my lunch!


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Somewhat off topic, but this is probably potentially good(?) news on the NBA bubble front for next season. Given they won’t be able to have fans in attendance for Lakers, Clippers, Warriors, or Kings games, they’ll be more likely to do another bubble


Yeah looking pretty good for bubbles for all major sports for next season. I can’t see owners in any of the 4 major leagues wanting to start a new season when at least 3-4 teams would be at an economic disadvantage by not having paying fans. NFL will continue because they’ve already started, but when it comes time for NBA and NHL I’m going to guess bubbles will be a very popular topic (and they both are starting within a week of eachother tentatively).


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah looking pretty good for bubbles for all major sports for next season. I can’t see owners in any of the 4 major leagues wanting to start a new season when at least 3-4 teams would be at an economic disadvantage by not having paying fans. NFL will continue because they’ve already started, but when it comes time for NBA and NHL I’m going to guess bubbles will be a very popular topic (and they both are starting within a week of eachother tentatively).



Baseball is the tough one. I’m not sure there’s anywhere that could house the teams with enough fields to cater to a 162 game season. I think they’re going to continue to play at their own stadiums, some will have fans, others won’t like in the NFL. Unless they use spring training facilities in Florida and Arizona all season and allow intra state travel for the teams


----------



## Tigger's ally

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah looking pretty good for bubbles for all major sports for next season. I can’t see owners in any of the 4 major leagues wanting to start a new season when at least 3-4 teams would be at an economic disadvantage by not having paying fans. NFL will continue because they’ve already started, but when it comes time for NBA and NHL I’m going to guess bubbles will be a very popular topic (and they both are starting within a week of eachother tentatively).


I don't think they will.  We are already starting to see fans in limited number come back (watch the world series tonight).  I think each team will have standards depending on their location.  As an aside, how would you like to be the owners of the Chargers/Rams.  What did that new stadium cost that they just built to host absolutely zero fans?   Wow. Something like 4 billion, and I would imagine the PSL owners are wanting some $$ back since they can't attend......


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318661082542673922


----------



## TwoMisfits

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah looking pretty good for bubbles for all major sports for next season. I can’t see owners in any of the 4 major leagues wanting to start a new season when at least 3-4 teams would be at an economic disadvantage by not having paying fans. NFL will continue because they’ve already started, but when it comes time for NBA and NHL I’m going to guess bubbles will be a very popular topic (and they both are starting within a week of eachother tentatively).



There are other creative answers for that - you could have those teams be 82 game road teams who split a portion of ticket revenue for each "home" road game with the home team...or you could find temporary cities to host them (see Buffalo for Toronto)...


----------



## Mit88

TwoMisfits said:


> There are other creative answers for that - you could have those teams be 82 game road teams who split a portion of ticket revenue for each "home" road game with the home team...or you could find temporary cities to host them (see Buffalo for Toronto)...



Vegas and Seattle. Vegas gets Lakers and Kings, Seattle gets Clippers and Warriors.


----------



## skeeter31

Tigger's ally said:


> I don't think they will.  We are already starting to see fans in limited number come back (watch the world series tonight).  I think each team will have standards depending on their location.  As an aside, how would you like to be the owners of the Chargers/Rams.  What did that new stadium cost that they just built to host absolutely zero fans?   Wow. Something like 4 billion, and I would imagine the PSL owners are wanting some $$ back since they can't attend......


Yeah but the issue will be for NHL and NBA how would you have a full season, knowing that all of your California teams can’t have fans in their stadiums? It’s not fair, financially, to those teams to be at a disadvantage. There’s already been discussion on the NHL side to have bubbles for the season, with teams staying in a bubble for 2 weeks or so and then traveling to a different bubble.


----------



## Sarahslay

Spridell said:


> I was thinking about this also.
> 
> World was open when Florida was going through almost 10,000 cases a day and they made it through with no problems.  I really dont see any scenario of World shutting down again.
> 
> So do they try to double down here in Florida?
> 
> Maybe open more things, increase capacity, etc.....
> 
> Agreed also they will have to do it as safely as possible but I am wondering now if they know DL will be closed for a long time if they take a little more risk here in Florida.


Increase capacity? That's the last thing they need to do right now if they ever want to persuade Newsome to agree they can open/change his mind. He obviously didn't get a good resport back from his spies this past week or this whole situation would probably be a lot different today.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> Increase capacity? That's the last thing they need to do right now if they ever want to persuade Newsome to agree they can open/change his mind. *He obviously didn't get a good resport back from his spies this past week or this whole situation would probably be a lot different today.*



I seriously doubt that was the case.


----------



## Tigger's ally

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah but the issue will be for NHL and NBA how would you have a full season, knowing that all of your California teams can’t have fans in their stadiums? It’s not fair, financially, to those teams to be at a disadvantage. There’s already been discussion on the NHL side to have bubbles for the season, with teams staying in a bubble for 2 weeks or so and then traveling to a different bubble.


That just makes every team not have fans.  Better some than none.


----------



## Mit88

Newsom has had his mind made up for a long time. Yellow tier opening isn’t something that came about today. October 1st Disney asked them not to release guidelines because this wasn’t acceptable to them, that was before Newsom sent his lackeys to Florida to do their spying. So nothing would have changed whether or not they liked what they saw. They just did their due diligence in making that visit


----------



## Tigger's ally

Sarahslay said:


> Increase capacity? That's the last thing they need to do right now if they ever want to persuade Newsome to agree they can open/change his mind.


Way past time to worry about proving something to him.  It has already been proven and he doesn't care.


----------



## Joe in VA

I hope they sue his pants off and his career never recovers. So many tens of thousands of lives are being destroyed for decades by this utter insanity.


----------



## Joe in VA

It's that way in the NFL. About half the teams have fans not, not fair to the teams that don't, but oh well. Hopefully 5-6 months from now when those seasons resume we have a vaccine fairly well distributed and more teams can have fans. The NHL and MLB will have a hard time fielding anything close to a full season without ticket sales. NBA has far better tv deals, but I suspect they'll try to have fans at some level wherever possible. April is a decade from now in terms of Covid, so it's really hard to speculate as to what happens, but I can't imagine leagues turning down ticket revenue next year after the hits they took this season.


----------



## tlmadden73

They must have some special "more dangerous" strain of the virus in California that they can't allow things to open like they have in other states. 

If theme parks were a vector for the virus (not to say that they can't be .. but obviously the restrictions must help it from going crazy) ... wouldn't the Florida numbers have spiked after the parks (including non-Disney) opened in June/July? yet they have done nothing but drop SINCE all the parks were open in July.


----------



## Mit88

Joe in VA said:


> It's that way in the NFL. About half the teams have fans not, not fair to the teams that don't, but oh well. Hopefully 5-6 months from now when those seasons resume we have a vaccine fairly well distributed and more teams can have fans. The NHL and MLB will have a hard time fielding anything close to a full season without ticket sales. NBA has far better tv deals, but I suspect they'll try to have fans at some level wherever possible. April is a decade from now in terms of Covid, so it's really hard to speculate as to what happens, but I can't imagine leagues turning down ticket revenue next year after the hits they took this season.



But even with a vaccine, theres no guarantee you get under 2% positivity rate, which is needed to open at 25% with no indoor rides. Its actually very unlikely even with a vaccine. This is a virus that will likely be around for years, if not decades. Probably not as dangerous as time goes on as it currently is, and what it was when it first arrived. But its still a virus, and because of how widespread it became, its highly unlikely to just go away any time soon.

So in order for stadiums, theme parks, concert venues to open up it’ll take

- Lawsuits
- Newsom lightening up on requirements
- New leadership in the state

Dont forget, he also said even if the counties get to yellow, if they jump back up to orange these things get taken away. So its not just targeting for yellow and all systems a-go. You need to get to yellow and stay there


----------



## JacknSally

Tigger's ally said:


> (watch the world series tonight).



*I will not and you can’t make me.*

*(I’m a Braves fan and I’m bitter  )*


----------



## rteetz

I certainly have no problems with restrictions. I fully expect them. 25% capacity is no issue, reservations sure, even waiting for a certain tier is fine. I take more issues with the even further guidelines. Like no indoor queueing. 

If a theme park reaches the tier to be allowed to open then why can't you queue in doors? Movie theaters are allowed to be open in select tiers in CA. I don't get why that is allowed but then you can't queue indoors?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> But even with a vaccine, theres no guarantee you get under 2% positivity rate, which is needed to open at 25% with no indoor rides. Its actually very unlikely even with a vaccine. This is a virus that will likely be around for years, if not decades. Probably not as dangerous as time goes on as it currently is, and what it was when it first arrived. But its still a virus, and because of how widespread it became, its highly unlikely to just go away any time soon.
> 
> So in order for stadiums, theme parks, concert venues to open up it’ll take
> 
> - Lawsuits
> - Newsom lightening up on requirements
> - New leadership in the state


San Francisco entered the yellow tier today.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> San Francisco entered the yellow tier today.



But now they have to stay there or whatever can currently open, would have to shut back down.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> I seriously doubt that was the case.


I think it just proved his case and he went "see?! Lines are out the queue areas and the walk ways are crowded! People from all over the place so close to each other!" it just drove it home to him without a second thought. Now, if the line situation was different, maybe it it looked more like it did in the early days of opening he wouldn't have been as tough. Maybe open in Orange? Maybe not have all the stuff about outside queues? Who knows. I was talking to my DH about it once I heard about the spies and said "I don't think they'll like what they see". Who knows if it would change his mind, but it definitely didn't help.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tlmadden73 said:


> They must have some special "more dangerous" strain of the virus in California that they can't allow things to open like they have in other states.
> 
> If theme parks were a vector for the virus (not to say that they can't be .. but obviously the restrictions must help it from going crazy) ... wouldn't the Florida numbers have spiked after the parks (including non-Disney) opened in June/July? yet they have done nothing but drop SINCE all the parks were open in July.


Nah. You see science is different in CA.

(Don’t ask me how, we the public aren’t allowed to see the science this based on.)


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> But now they have to stay there or whatever can currently open, would have to shut back down.


Exactly. I more or less was pointing out its possible to reach the tier. Staying there is another issue.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> San Francisco entered the yellow tier today.


With one quarter of the population OC has and lots of work from home type jobs because Tech Land.


----------



## Mit88

Sarahslay said:


> *I think it just proved his case and he went "see?! Lines are out the queue areas *and the walk ways are crowded! People from all over the place so close to each other!" it just drove it home to him without a second thought. Now, if the line situation was different, maybe it it looked more like it did in the early days of opening he wouldn't have been as tough. Maybe open in Orange? Maybe not have all the stuff about outside queues? Who knows. I was talking to my DH about it once I heard about the spies and said "I don't think they'll like what they see". Who knows if it would change his mind, but it definitely didn't help.



Wouldnt that help their (Disney’s) case? Queuing that long is due to social distancing. If you dont have the ridiculously long lines then it either means the park is absolutely deserted, or Disney isnt abiding to 6’ of distancing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> But even with a vaccine, theres no guarantee you get under 2% positivity rate, which is needed to open at 25% with no indoor rides. Its actually very unlikely even with a vaccine. This is a virus that will likely be around for years, if not decades. Probably not as dangerous as time goes on as it currently is, and what it was when it first arrived. But its still a virus, and because of how widespread it became, its highly unlikely to just go away any time soon.
> 
> So in order for stadiums, theme parks, concert venues to open up it’ll take
> 
> - Lawsuits
> - Newsom lightening up on requirements
> - New leadership in the state
> 
> Dont forget, he also said even if the counties get to yellow, if they jump back up to orange these things get taken away. So its not just targeting for yellow and all systems a-go. You need to get to yellow and stay there


Yeah jumping back is a huge risk. That could devastate a small park that put the end of its money into opening and then bam! Closed.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Somewhat off topic, but this is probably potentially good(?) news on the NBA bubble front for next season. Given they won’t be able to have fans in attendance for Lakers, Clippers, Warriors, or Kings games, they’ll be more likely to do another bubble





skeeter31 said:


> Yeah looking pretty good for bubbles for all major sports for next season. I can’t see owners in any of the 4 major leagues wanting to start a new season when at least 3-4 teams would be at an economic disadvantage by not having paying fans. NFL will continue because they’ve already started, but when it comes time for NBA and NHL I’m going to guess bubbles will be a very popular topic (and they both are starting within a week of eachother tentatively).



Please. Are you trying to give me a heart attack?

Gran Destino just reopened. Don't give me anxiety.


----------



## wdwlver

Mit88 said:


> Dont forget, he also said even if the counties get to yellow, if they jump back up to orange these things get taken away. So its not just targeting for yellow and all systems a-go. You need to get to yellow and stay there


 Which is not possible. The false positive rate alone will keep them out of yellow. It’s impossible to get below two percent since that is within false positive range, hence why they are plateauing at 3%. Basically set up for failure.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

My guess is the WDW visit was probably a formality and was never going to sway the decision one way or another. I don’t think WDW could have done anything differently to change anything.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> San Francisco entered the yellow tier today.


Despite my cynicism this gave me hope. It should not have.

SF rate per 100k is 2.5. They tested more residents per capita than anyone else in the state so they got “adjusted” to 1.5. I have yet to see why they’re being allowed into yellow when the threshold for that is 1. Maybe they got a special exemption as the state does have that right


----------



## xuxa777

Disney should annouce a move of their corporate headquarters from CA, citing a hostile business environment.


----------



## mikeamizzle

wdwlver said:


> Which is not possible. The false positive rate alone will keep them out of yellow. It’s impossible to get below two percent since that is within false positive range, hence why they are plateauing at 3%. Basically set up for failure.


Edit:  (Thanks for answering - somewhat misunderstood the requirements)

Get ready for a long Winter.

How about our useless federal government passes a stimulus package? Hospitality/Tourism needs it. Demand isn't magically coming back if every business was allowed to go full capacity today. Its not even close to that simple..

Edit:  Disney P.R. striking out


----------



## Mit88

mikeamizzle said:


> Are you saying that it's impossible to have a state positivity rate below 2%? We have been in CT for months.
> 
> We just started spiking this past week (2.4% last Friday) and a new high today since June of 3% positivity.
> 
> This isn't a good trend and seems to be mild compared to what the rest of the country is dealing with. Get ready for a long Winter.
> 
> How about our useless federal government passes a stimulus package? Hospitality/Tourism needs it. Demand isn't magically coming back if every business was allowed to go full capacity today. Its not even close to that simple..



I think the impossibility they were referring to was not only getting to that %, but staying there. Now if they get to yellow, open DLR and UH, stay in yellow for a month or two, but numbers creep up into the Orange tier, but not trending much more, then maybe Newsom would reconsider his stance on shutting things down if theres a small jump in cases. But if thats not the case, then theres no much of a chance for Disneyland or Universal to not only open back up, but stay open.


----------



## wdwlver

mikeamizzle said:


> Are you saying that it's impossible to have a state positivity rate below 2%? We have been in CT for months.
> 
> We just started spiking this past week (2.4% last Friday) and a new high today since June of 3% positivity.
> 
> This isn't a good trend and seems to be mild compared to what the rest of the country is dealing with. Get ready for a long Winter.
> 
> How about our useless federal government passes a stimulus package? Hospitality/Tourism needs it. Demand isn't magically coming back if every business was allowed to go full capacity today. Its not even close to that simple..
> 
> Edit:  Disney P.R. striking out


I am saying that according to CA guidelines you need less than one new case per day per 100K people. That is not feasible with the false positive rate.


----------



## jlwhitney

Mit88 said:


> But even with a vaccine, theres no guarantee you get under 2% positivity rate, which is needed to open at 25% with no indoor rides. Its actually very unlikely even with a vaccine. This is a virus that will likely be around for years, if not decades. Probably not as dangerous as time goes on as it currently is, and what it was when it first arrived. But its still a virus, and because of how widespread it became, its highly unlikely to just go away any time soon.
> 
> So in order for stadiums, theme parks, concert venues to open up it’ll take
> 
> - Lawsuits
> - Newsom lightening up on requirements
> - New leadership in the state
> 
> Dont forget, he also said even if the counties get to yellow, if they jump back up to orange these things get taken away. So its not just targeting for yellow and all systems a-go. You need to get to yellow and stay there



yes but in time even come spring most likely we won’t be testing in droves like we are now and catching all these asymptomatic cases. Look up flu it’s the same way saying that about 40-60% of flu cases have no symptoms but most don’t rest for it unless they have symptoms


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> Are you saying that it's impossible to have a state positivity rate below 2%? We have been in CT for months.
> 
> We just started spiking this past week (2.4% last Friday) and a new high today since June of 3% positivity.
> 
> This isn't a good trend and seems to be mild compared to what the rest of the country is dealing with. Get ready for a long Winter.
> 
> How about our useless federal government passes a stimulus package? Hospitality/Tourism needs it. Demand isn't magically coming back if every business was allowed to go full capacity today. Its not even close to that simple..
> 
> Edit:  Disney P.R. striking out


I’m not necessarily sure it’s fair to compare a state the size of CT to CA.

just a reminder while we all have our opinions discussions on the politics aren’t allowed.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I think the impossibility they were referring to was not only getting to that %, but staying there. Now if they get to yellow, open DLR and UH, stay in yellow for a month or two, but numbers creep up into the Orange tier, but not trending much more, then maybe Newsom would reconsider his stance on shutting things down if theres a small jump in cases. But if thats not the case, then theres no much of a chance for Disneyland or Universal to not only open back up, but stay open.


I think it’s more reasonable to try reopening in the Orange tier.


----------



## mikeamizzle

rteetz said:


> I’m not necessarily sure it’s fair to compare a state the size of CT to CA.
> 
> just a reminder while we all have our opinions discussions on the politics aren’t allowed.


I think its fair to compare  based on the population density.

Edit:  Understood though
Edit 2: I would argue that a significant majority of these posts bashing CA are political. But using blatantly obvious coded language.


----------



## Brianstl

Sarahslay said:


> I think it just proved his case and he went "see?! Lines are out the queue areas and the walk ways are crowded! People from all over the place so close to each other!" it just drove it home to him without a second thought. Now, if the line situation was different, maybe it it looked more like it did in the early days of opening he wouldn't have been as tough. Maybe open in Orange? Maybe not have all the stuff about outside queues? Who knows. I was talking to my DH about it once I heard about the spies and said "I don't think they'll like what they see". Who knows if it would change his mind, but it definitely didn't help.


If if Newsom really thought operating theme parks could be a public health danger right now, he wouldn’t have sent his staff into those parks for days.  This is just political theater.  Those staffers didn’t even quarantine after returning to CA, but sure Newsom is really acting on the science.


----------



## hertamaniac

Joe in VA said:


> It's that way in the NFL. About half the teams have fans not, not fair to the teams that don't, but oh well.



Therein takes away the advantage that some home teams (looking at the concave roof shape of the Superdome) don't have if played in a bubble and with minimum fans.


----------



## mikeamizzle

Brianstl said:


> If if Newsom really thought operating theme parks could be a public health danger right now, he wouldn’t have sent his staff into those for days.  This is just political theater.  Those staffers didn’t even quarantine after returning to CA, but sure Newsom is really acting on the science.


How do you know that they didn't quarantine? Genuinely curious.

Edit: We need NATIONAL(from the Federal Gov) coordinated testing and contract tracing (all our iPhones have the capability to do this...) in order to get back to a semblance of "business as usual" for theme parks.  The international Disney Theme parks are only open because they have been proactive about implementing these steps.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Brianstl said:


> If if Newsom really thought operating theme parks could be a public health danger right now, he wouldn’t have sent his staff into those for days.  This is just political theater.  Those staffers didn’t even quarantine after returning to CA, but sure Newsom is really acting on the science.


something my brother said makes me think I want to see how this goes after the election is over. and he lives inn Ca


----------



## rteetz

mikeamizzle said:


> How do you know that they didn't quarantine? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Edit: We need NATIONAL(from the Federal Gov) coordinated testing and contract tracing (all our iPhones have the capability to do this...) in order to get back to a semblance of "business as usual" for theme parks.  The international Disney Theme parks are only open because they have been proactive about implementing these steps.


I at the very least would like to know their findings and how they were used to figure out these CA guidelines.


----------



## Brianstl

mikeamizzle said:


> How do you know that they didn't quarantine? Genuinely curious.
> 
> Edit: We need NATIONAL(from the Federal Gov) coordinated testing and contract tracing (all our iPhones have the capability to do this...) in order to get back to a semblance of "business as usual" for theme parks.  The international Disney Theme parks are only open because they have been proactive about implementing these steps.


one of the news stations on Sirius.  I don’t remember the specific station.  They were tested before returning and again upon return, but didn’t quarantine.


----------



## osufeth24

yowie wowie I missed a lot


----------



## JacknSally

osufeth24 said:


> yowie wowie I missed a lot


----------



## KBoopaloo

Brianstl said:


> one of the news stations on Sirius.  I don’t remember the specific station.  They were tested before returning and again upon return, but didn’t quarantine.


California doesn’t require quarantining upon entering the state.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I at the very least would like to know their findings and how they were used to figure out these CA guidelines.



Right. They clearly felt there were issues with indoor queuing. Maybe it’s that people bunch up too much indoors and if queuing is outside, CMs could police it more? Or mask compliance inside the lines is difficult to police indoors? I wonder if it has to do with easier enforcement outside.

Maybe they feel that it would be more difficult for California parks like Disneyland to pull off the same mitigation measures as WDW because of the limited space?

I just don’t understand. We definitely lean toward being more careful regarding covid. We still limit our activities, are pro-mask, social distancing, avoiding large gatherings, and even I feel these parks could open pretty safely. I just don’t get it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mikeamizzle said:


> How do you know that they didn't quarantine? Genuinely curious.


Because basically nobody in CA who travels anywhere quarantines. (Our governor literally said a couple months back as long as you mask and follow social distancing it isn’t necessary.) If his staffers took a taxpayer paid vacay at home for two weeks after their tax payer paid FL trip? Yikes...


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


>


I would like to have missed today...


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> I would like to have missed today...



Amen to that.


----------



## Brianstl

KBoopaloo said:


> California doesn’t require quarantining upon entering the state.


You would think if Newsom thought theme parks were such a public health hazard that needed to remain closed in CA, he just wouldn’t turn his staffers loose on his state’s defenseless citizens after the staffers visited theme parks on his orders.


----------



## one_cat

I think the road forward is pretty clear.  First a lawsuit.  If that fails they move the parks to a state that is a bit more favorable.  I bet Texas would shower them with money and tax breaks if they were to move to Dallas.  I’m sure they are quiet right now because they don’t want to show their hand.  Anaheim is nothing but a third ring LA suburb without the theme parks.  They could sell the land to be redeveloped into housing.


----------



## rteetz

The parks are not moving states...


----------



## rteetz




----------



## runjulesrun

I can't even process that DL wouldn't open until next summer at the earliest. I wonder if there is anything out there that would cause him to change his stance. How heartbreaking for all of the businesses and people who rely on tourism for their living.


----------



## TwoMisfits

rteetz said:


> The parks are not moving states...



Lots of things would have been impossible to believe before 2020...but we're not in Kansas, anymore, Toto...

I could start a list of the unbelievable things that have not just become believable, but have happened, so I discount nothing.

Things that can't go on, won't...and closed theme parks in CA can't go on long term...thus...


----------



## jlwhitney

runjulesrun said:


> I can't even process that DL wouldn't open until next summer at the earliest. I wonder if there is anything out there that would cause him to change his stance. How heartbreaking for all of the businesses and people who rely on tourism for their living.



so much can change between now and then a lot of which can’t be discussed here. But right now the big issue is the virus is novel it won’t be novel forever and whole yes further away from full herd immunity every bit more we go the harder for it to spread and also allows mutations that are weaker to have a better chance at taking over.


----------



## Eric Smith

TwoMisfits said:


> Lots of things would have been impossible to believe before 2020...but we're not in Kansas, anymore, Toto...
> 
> I could start a list of the unbelievable things that have not just become believable, but have happened, so I discount nothing.
> 
> Things that can't go on, won't...and closed theme parks in CA can't go on long term...thus...


Do you have any idea how much it would cost to build two new theme parks from scratch?  It’s not happening.  Dallas also has a much worse climate than Southern California.


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> Lots of things would have been impossible to believe before 2020...but we're not in Kansas, anymore, Toto...
> 
> I could start a list of the unbelievable things that have not just become believable, but have happened, so I discount nothing.
> 
> Things that can't go on, won't...and closed theme parks in CA can't go on long term...thus...


I am not saying its not possible but I think it would take a lot more to move them. I think some need to take a deep breath. Disney isn't the only company impacted by this and I am sure they are all talking about next steps. I do not believe in anyway moving operations out of the state is at the top.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> The parks are not moving states...



You’re right. We don’t have states in Canada


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


Honestly that sounds optimistic. It would require a vaccine not only approved by CA but also distributed through a large amount of the general population and working (the early vaccines require 2 doses). Even then they can still only open to 25% and only outdoor attractions. Which is a joke if you know DLR attractions.

Holidays 2021 is my optimistic take if DLR doesn’t try to fight back.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> if DLR doesn’t try to fight back.


And I would be shocked if they didn't.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I am not saying its not possible but I think it would take a lot more to move them. I think some need to take a deep breath. Disney isn't the only company impacted by this and I am sure they are all talking about next steps. I do not believe in anyway moving operations out of the state is at the top.


When I think about how much structural work has been done over the years on Matterhorn & SM... yeah. No. You can’t just dig it up, load it on trucks and hope the TX soil is the same as SoCal.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I am not saying its not possible but I think it would take a lot more to move them. I think some need to take a deep breath. Disney isn't the only company impacted by this and I am sure they are all talking about next steps. I do not believe in anyway moving operations out of the state is at the top.


What I do think could happen depending how long this plays out is Disney directing dollars originally intended for investment in the CA parks instead being shifted to parks in Florida.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TwoMisfits said:


> Lots of things would have been impossible to believe before 2020...but we're not in Kansas, anymore, Toto...
> 
> I could start a list of the unbelievable things that have not just become believable, but have happened, so I discount nothing.
> 
> Things that can't go on, won't...and closed theme parks in CA can't go on long term...thus...



You think with Disneyland shuttered they are going to build a couple of brand new parks somewhere? When construction on things at WDW is halted? Zero chance. Less than zero chance. If they can’t survive with Disneyland closed, they sure aren’t going to be building 2 new parks somewhere. Especially during a pandemic that has no end in sight yet. There’s incredible uncertainty and no sign of travel bouncing back anytime soon. That’s so short sighted. They aren’t making a huge decision like that.

Aside from this being absolutely impossible, can you imagine the uproar if they got rid of Walt’s park? Disneyland isn’t going anywhere.

Even moving HQ is a huge undertaking from a workforce and talent acquisition perspective. California is a strategic hub for them for many reasons and that’s not going to change because of this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I love the mental image of Disney literally picking up and moving Disneyland piece by piece to another state to spite California.

Thanks to you guys I’m picturing the Matterhorn going on a road trip.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> What I do think could happen depending how long this plays out is Disney directing dollars originally intended for investment in the CA parks instead being shifted to parks in Florida.


I think it would be shifted to The Walt Disney Company and then full stop. Don’t think FL would see it...


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly that sounds optimistic. It would require a vaccine not only approved by CA but also distributed through a large amount of the general population and working (the early vaccines require 2 doses). Even then they can still only open to 25% and only outdoor attractions. Which is a joke if you know DLR attractions.
> 
> Holidays 2021 is my optimistic take if DLR doesn’t try to fight back.


Call me an optimist but if we have a vaccine approved by year’s end, it goes into distribution (which most of the candidates are already in to a certain extent) in early 2021, and they start distribution by March/April, I think a reopening at some point during summer is in the cards. But there’s a lot of it’s in that statement.


----------



## DebbieB

What I can't figure out is PA has a 2 week recommended quarantine list.   I just finished mine from my Florida trip 2 weeks ago.  California is not on the list.

My 9/30-10/6 was originally DL, we moved it to FL in August when it was apparent that they were not opening.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly that sounds optimistic. It would require a vaccine not only approved by CA but also distributed through a large amount of the general population and working (the early vaccines require 2 doses). Even then they can still only open to 25% and only outdoor attractions. Which is a joke if you know DLR attractions.
> 
> Holidays 2021 is my optimistic take if DLR doesn’t try to fight back.



You’d also have to get a certain part of the population to finally be open to the idea of vaccinations, which I think there’s a better chance of waking up tomorrow and these last 7 months were just a long vivid nightmare than for that to occur. If everyone isn’t taking the vaccine, or distribution the first year is light, and if the vaccine doesn’t take, which is the case with even the flu shot, then we’re talking a miracle for Disneyland to open by the summer AND stay open.

Honestly, I have a feeling the requirements will soften if the next few months go well. But even then I think the absolute earliest reopening time frame is still around Easter, which is absolutely mind boggling.

I guess Chapek spoke too soon when he said with certainty that DCL would be the last to come back on line. Still possible. But Disneyland is making it a competition


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> What I do think could happen depending how long this plays out is Disney directing dollars originally intended for investment in the CA parks instead being shifted to parks in Florida.


Yes and no. Like you said it would really depend on length. Right now disney is doing bare minimum on both coasts as it is.


----------



## skeeter31

I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.


----------



## Mit88

As stated by a tweet earlier, that has since been deleted, I absolutely believe Disney should be targeting Californians, and DL APs in particular to come to WDW. I know Californians are more cliquey with their park and basically don’t acknowledge the existence of WDW, but it’s something, and it’s better than what they’ve got. Stop sending passive aggressive messages to Newsom, take his residents and profit off of them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.



When it shows up here in a shopping mall parking lot in a Canadian city many Americans have never even heard of, you guys are all gonna look real silly.


----------



## JenBush

Disney completely abandoning California is a bit far fetched, but I wouldn’t be surprised to see them pull back a little. Depending on how long this lasts I could see them slowly moving parts of HQ away. Only time will tell, and apparently reopening DL is going to take more time than I think we all expected.


----------



## runjulesrun

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.


I don't believe for a second that DL would be moved to a different state but in a dreamer's world, I would love to see them stick it to Newsom for keeping them closed and moving would achieve that. Not reality but when you are a little bitter, it's fun to dream.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.



Ultron picked the city of Sokovia out of the ground and raised it into the atmosphere. Have you seen some of the AI that’s been created? We’re close to Ultron. And if we’re close to Ultron, we’re close to being able to move Disneyland and DCA to another state.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> Call me an optimist but if we have a vaccine approved by year’s end, it goes into distribution (which most of the candidates are already in to a certain extent) in early 2021, and they start distribution by March/April, I think a reopening at some point during summer is in the cards. But there’s a lot of it’s in that statement.


2020 cancelled optimism. Not a thing anymore.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> Call me an optimist but if we have a vaccine approved by year’s end, it goes into distribution (which most of the candidates are already in to a certain extent) in early 2021, and they start distribution by March/April, I think a reopening at some point during summer is in the cards. But there’s a lot of it’s in that statement.


The biggest if in that statement is getting people to be willing to take it. And be compliant in getting both doses within the window (all vaccine candidates currently not paused in the US require 2 4-6 weeks apart)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> As stated by a tweet earlier, that has since been deleted, I absolutely believe Disney should be targeting Californians, and DL APs in particular to come to WDW. I know Californians are more cliquey with their park and basically don’t acknowledge the existence of WDW, but it’s something, and it’s better than what they’ve got. Stop sending passive aggressive messages to Newsom, take his residents and profit off of them.


From a Californian- PREACH. WDW hotels aren’t exactly overflowing anyway...


----------



## gottalovepluto

JenBush said:


> Disney completely abandoning California is a bit far fetched, but I wouldn’t be surprised to see them pull back a little. Depending on how long this lasts I could see them slowly moving parts of HQ away. Only time will tell, and apparently reopening DL is going to take more time than I think we all expected.


The people who work at HQ have no interest in permanently leaving sunny + without humidity California. Disney has already moved much of their production out of state, gonna be harder to start moving other stuff.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> You’d also have to get a certain part of the population to finally be open to the idea of vaccinations, which I think there’s a better chance of waking up tomorrow and these last 7 months were just a long vivid nightmare than for that to occur. If everyone isn’t taking the vaccine, or distribution the first year is light, and if the vaccine doesn’t take, which is the case with even the flu shot, then we’re talking a miracle for Disneyland to open by the summer AND stay open.
> 
> Honestly, I have a feeling the requirements will soften if the next few months go well. But even then I think the absolute earliest reopening time frame is still around Easter, which is absolutely mind boggling.
> 
> I guess Chapek spoke too soon when he said with certainty that DCL would be the last to come back on line. Still possible. But Disneyland is making it a competition


At this point I think Disneyland very well could be last. Especially if they can get European sailings going.
If these next few months don’t go well and are anywhere close to March/April in the northeast from a news standpoint, I have a feeling a significant portion of vaccine hold-out folks will change their tune. But it’s going to be months from approval to distribution and then to see the positive effects. 
Orange County, CA, is a long way off from the announced guidelines. It’s going to take revision or legal action to get DLR open.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> When it shows up here in a shopping mall parking lot in a Canadian city many Americans have never even heard of, you guys are all gonna look real silly.


It is going to end up in one of those places in Saskatchewan that sounds like a made up city name.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> As stated by a tweet earlier, that has since been deleted, I absolutely believe Disney should be targeting Californians, and DL APs in particular to come to WDW. I know Californians are more cliquey with their park and basically don’t acknowledge the existence of WDW, but it’s something, and it’s better than what they’ve got. Stop sending passive aggressive messages to Newsom, take his residents and profit off of them.


YES. And California has no travel quarantine requirement, so ...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> It is going to end up in one of those places in Saskatchewan that sounds like a made up city name.



Disneyland Regina! We don’t even have to change the acronym.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> The people who work at HQ have no interest in permanently leaving sunny + without humidity California. Disney has already moved much of their production out of state, gonna be harder to start moving other stuff.


They are interested in no state income tax.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> The people who work at HQ have no interest in permanently leaving sunny + without humidity California. Disney has already moved much of their production out of state, gonna be harder to start moving other stuff.


Sunny, no humidity, and a pretty good water wonderland = Lake Tahoe. Nevada would be much more tax friendly, too.


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Orange County, CA, is a long way off from the announced guidelines. It’s going to take revision or legal action to get DLR open.



That’s the only way I see them opening before fall/winter 2021. I think revision is definitely possible, or maybe just hopeful on my end.

SDCC, a HUGE revenue stream for the city of San Diego every summer wouldn’t be able to take place with these requirements in place. Many people would still be weary of going in 2021 anyway, but having nothing of profit for that city two years in a row from SDCC would absolutely destroy San Diego businesses that are still left standing. So then you’re looking at Anaheim, and San Diego in extreme financial trouble.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Sunny, no humidity, and a pretty good water wonderland = Lake Tahoe. Nevada would be much more tax friendly, too.


They can’t afford housing there. You see the Bay Area discovered Tahoe around about April


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> That’s the only way I see them opening before fall/winter 2021. I think revision is definitely possible, or maybe just hopeful on my end.
> 
> SDCC, a HUGE revenue stream for the city of San Diego every summer wouldn’t be able to take place with these requirements in place. Many people would still be weary of going in 2021 anyway, but having nothing of profit for that city two years in a row from SDCC would absolutely destroy San Diego businesses that are still left standing. So then you’re looking at Anaheim, and San Diego in extreme financial trouble.


Yep. It’s going to kill a lot of CA tourism for gathering type events. I’m planning my return to racing in 2021, and have been eyeing Ironman Cali in October (Sacramento is the host). It’s not a huge event by other standards, but 2500 athletes willing to drop $700+ on a race, plus hotels and food before spending a long weekend to a week in wine country or Disneyland/Uni Hollywood is one of many events in limbo from these guidelines.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> They can’t afford housing there. You see the Bay Area discovered Tahoe around about April


NoCal has discovered Montana (alongside WA and OR). I’ll take my new equity, but sheesh. Probably couldn’t move up if we sold now because our home price curve is steeper than our infection rate.
It’s not an invalid point, though, that a homeowner in Burbank could sell and have a decent chunk to take to a new market.  Or Disney could find the talent if some folks aren’t willing to move (I don’t doubt there is that population, too).

-Honestly, though, Disney isn’t moving. This is a rough patch, but it will end. It’s fun to speculate and daydream of a big corporation (or many) “sticking it to the man.”


----------



## one_cat

Eric Smith said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to build two new theme parks from scratch?  It’s not happening.  Dallas also has a much worse climate than Southern California.


Texas s a big wealthy state.  They would pay big money to bring Disney and  all that prestige to their state.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Has Newsom mention anything about rapid tests?  Is that something he is willing to adjust to?  I would think offering that as proposed protocol in a lawsuit (while continuing with masks, social distancing and reduced capicity) would make it very difficult for Newsom  to defend.

  And yes, I know these tests are not perfect but it's certainly another layer of protection and make the probability of spreading Covid even smaller.


----------



## Julie Amber

sullivan.kscott said:


> Sunny, no humidity, and a pretty good water wonderland = Lake Tahoe. Nevada would be much more tax friendly, too.


Clearly, you’re not familiar with Tahoe I’m the winter. You can’t even drive those roads most of the time and I’ve seen 20 foot snow banks on either side. Quite a rough place for a theme park to operate for sure


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I love the mental image of Disney literally picking up and moving Disneyland piece by piece to another state to spite California.
> 
> Thanks to you guys I’m picturing the Matterhorn going on a road trip.



Holiday roooooaaaaddddd, holiday rooooaaaaddd

"Well, we made good time!"


----------



## JaxDad

one_cat said:


> Texas s a big wealthy state.  They would pay big money to bring Disney and  all that prestige to their state.


My old company, a fairly large, international engineering firm, moved its headquarters from California to Texas. I wasn't privy to the cost analyses, but I heard it was a no-brainer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.  

So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?

Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change


----------



## Beachmom0317

Was just reading on DFB (can I mention them?) that All Stars Movies opens 2/9/21 and there are some winter discounts released


----------



## New Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change



Ultimately, government isnt elected to make popular decisions so this isnt surprising on any front.   At the end of the day they balance so many variables regardless of public outcry.  It also doesnt shock me the non disney group back him.

When DL does go to reopen, staffing is going to be a bigger issue than anything else if they let everyone go.   

People say they cant move....they certainly can and will if the $ makes sense.   1 year of closure is a lot of $$$ to lose.


----------



## yulilin3

Beachmom0317 said:


> Was just reading on DFB (can I mention them?) that All Stars Movies opens 2/9/21 and there are some winter discounts released


----------



## merry_nbright

Epcot Monorail running yet?


----------



## yulilin3

Beachmom0317 said:


> Was just reading on DFB (can I mention them?) that All Stars Movies opens 2/9/21 and there are some winter discounts released


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/early-2021-room-offer/View attachment 533816


----------



## yulilin3

merry_nbright said:


> Epcot Monorail running yet?


Nope


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change


I'm pretty sure I could find a non-Disney focused group online where 99% of the comments are Anti-Newsom.


----------



## merry_nbright

yulilin3 said:


> Nope



Dang. Staying at Bay Lake Tower in a few weeks and was going to use that. Oh well. Bus, here we come.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Julie Amber said:


> Clearly, you’re not familiar with Tahoe I’m the winter. You can’t even drive those roads most of the time and I’ve seen 20 foot snow banks on either side. Quite a rough place for a theme park to operate for sure


I am. It was a corporate office fantasy, not a theme park one. As a resident of the inter mountain west, I’m aware of all the beauty we have to offer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JaxDad said:


> I'm pretty sure I could find a non-Disney focused group online where 99% of the comments are Anti-Newsom.



Oh, I'm sure - guess my point was he is getting a variety of responses and we probably have more of a singular view here (withing a range) but he doesn't care about just one side and the pressure / support from the other side might be stronger that we might think

So he might not just being anti-Disney/anti-corporations ... He might be pro-"what majority of his constituents want him to do"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> View attachment 533816



Is interesting that this is coming out now - guess they are seeing signs of increased travel (or at least increased interest in traveling with the right discount) coming.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Is the All-Star announcement new?  I don’t recall them being on the list. If so, demand for the two open values (by Nov 1) must be pretty decent into the new year. Enough so that they couldn’t relocate enough and will need a third resort by then.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/early-2021-room-offer/View attachment 533816




Is this the first non-AP offer that didn't have certain states of residency attached to it?


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.


They won’t move the parks but they can move their administrative staff.  Imagineering is mostly in California.  If I were Disney I’d relocate as much backstage jobs as possible to Florida.  My heart goes out to the cast members as well as all people in California affected by these lockdowns.  The damage being done may be insurmountable for many entertainment venues and supporting tourism businesses.  Disney will pull through as all their other parks are open.  But I see other parks ****ting down now forever.  Such a shame.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is this the first non-AP offer that didn't have certain states of residency attached to it?


I don’t think so. Our upcoming Thanksgiving trip has a discount attached to it, albeit a little less than the “chosen state” one. It amounted to $225 off rack rate for a week at POP, so nothing like the 40%(?) that the driving states could get.


----------



## Beachmom0317

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the All-Star announcement new?  I don’t recall them being on the list. If so, demand for the two open values (by Nov 1) must be pretty decent into the new year. Enough so that they couldn’t relocate enough and will need a third resort by then.


I think so! DFB said Disney just announced it today


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Beachmom0317 said:


> I think so! DFB said Disney just announced it today


Awesome!  Should mean a much needed recall for those CMs, as well.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

yulilin3 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/early-2021-room-offer/View attachment 533816



Yayyy! Contacting my TA now to see if I can get a discount added.


----------



## Farro

Oh my gosh.

We arrive 4/28. My head thuds on the desk. 
I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Beachmom0317

sullivan.kscott said:


> Awesome!  Should mean a much needed recall for those CMs, as well.


I hope so! From what I heard rumor was all star CM we’re laid off? This is def good news that one if reopening at least


----------



## MickeyWaffles

They’re definitely not moving the parks. I’d consider an HQ move possible if a solid insider source that hints at that. Just don’t think it’s likely.

I have very a hard time speculating that Disney would pick up all of what’s established in CA (studios, creative, etc.) and move over one non-permanent California decision. I think there’s a far chance of the theme park reopening guidelines being changed before that happens.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change



I saw something similar, but it was actually in a primarily Disney focused group which surprised me.

I think it is a very complex issue with legitimate and good reasons for both wanting it to remain closed for the time being and also to open. I lean much more towards governments being ultra cautious than the reverse, but I do hope that people who are out of work anywhere (not just Disney CMs) are able to receive help and support. That is a vital piece of this puzzle. I won’t go further as that probably leans too far into political talk, but I think this is much more complex than just letting them (or anything) open.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Oh my gosh.
> 
> We arrive 4/28. My head thuds on the desk.
> I'm going back to bed.


You’ll be in the next round of discounts, don’t worry. It’s too early for discounts for April-June to come out. Most likely by the end of December, beginning of January, discounts for your trip will come out.


----------



## skeeter31

Exciting to see All Star Movies opening. Granted, it’s only 1 of the AS properties and not all of them, but it’s a big step. Shows there is more need for value resorts. It’s the first addition to the resort reopening list since that list came out (rather than the frequent push backs or removals from that list). And it means there should be some callbacks from furloughs I would hope. Excellent all around!


----------



## Moliphino

The website is not working well for me at all trying to play around with dates and the new discount.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change


I think it’s impossible to know the actual numbers. Everywhere I go I see trolls that don’t have anything to do with CA claiming to and inserting their opinions one way or the other. I still think Disney’s only option is legal. This has nothing to do with public pressure.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Moliphino said:


> The website is not working well for me at all trying to play around with dates and the new discount.


At least some things never change 

very normal for discount day.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318900987923496960


----------



## mattpeto

When resorts re-open (All Stars), is this any indication that capacity is increasing?

That's how I take it, but I wanted to get everyone's thoughts...


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> When resorts re-open (All Stars), is this any indication that capacity is increasing?
> 
> That's how I take it, but I wanted to get everyone's thoughts...


I’d say it’s too early to say for sure. They could be taking space from other buckets. I would imagine they are hopeful they can increase capacity by then.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the All-Star announcement new?  I don’t recall them being on the list. If so, demand for the two open values (by Nov 1) must be pretty decent into the new year. Enough so that they couldn’t relocate enough and will need a third resort by then.


it's new


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318900987923496960



That's shorter than normal? or no?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Is interesting that this is coming out now - guess they are seeing signs of increased travel (or at least increased interest in traveling with the right discount) coming.


there's also a latin america only offer for same dates


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> That's shorter than normal? or no?


nope, this year was Jan 17 to Feb 24, so in fact longer next year


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> nope, this year was Jan 17 to Feb 24, so in fact longer next year



Oh good. I was worried they would end flower/garden early - like 4/27, the day before I arrive.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> That's shorter than normal? or no?


Earlier than normal. Usually doesn’t start until after Marathon Weekend (which isn’t happening this year). I don’t think it ends much earlier than normal though. Flower and Garden should start fairly soon after that.


----------



## Farro

Not sure if this is new, but it's good news for me.

Flexible cancellation policy extended through April 30, 2021. Gives me some peace of mind.

*Modifications, Cancellations and Refunds*

*Book with Confidence*
Enjoy peace of mind when you book your next stay—with a flexible cancellation policy for arrivals through April 30, 2021.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I just realized I will be there for flower and garden. It’s been over 10 years since I’ve been there for this. Looking forward to it. If we make it.


----------



## Heather07438

Happy to hear confirmation on Festival of the Arts! 

We booked our dates Jan 8-16 specifically to attend, figuring it'd start on the 15th because usually starts Fri before MLK.  Very happy to hear it's starting a week early   We've only visited during the first one so far and it was awesome.

ETA:  We were able to buy hopper tickets, hope that's also a go


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change


On another DLand forum most of the comments are in support of the elongated closure. My sister is a local to DL as well and thinks the parks should stay closed. She's friends with a Club 33 member and gets free tickets as often as she would like so while not an AP, she isn't a casual either. I stated before that outside of the Disney echo chamber, people don't think theme parks should be open, or don't love that they are open.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I’d say it’s too early to say for sure. They could be taking space from other buckets. I would imagine they are hopeful they can increase capacity by then.



Testa is saying the discounts might be signs for increased capacity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318905878171582464


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> On another DLand forum most of the comments are in support of the elongated closure. My sister is a local to DL as well and thinks the parks should stay closed. She's friends with a Club 33 member and gets free tickets as often as she would like so while not an AP, she isn't a casual either.* I stated before that outside of the Disney echo chamber, people don't think theme parks should be open, or don't love that they are open.*



A Reddit echo-chamber is the same thing though. 

Most people I know are ambivalent. They may not choose to go, but they don't care at all that the parks are open. I certainly wouldn't extrapolate my experience to say all people think they should be open.

None of us know what most people think because every poll, every discussion group is skewed. We all know this.


----------



## hereforthechurros

It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?


----------



## midnight star

mattpeto said:


> Testa is saying the discounts might be signs for increased capacity.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318905878171582464


Were discounts sent in an email?


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> One thing I found interesting was I was reading in a non-Disney focused group and 99% of the comments are Pro-Newsom.
> 
> So as much pressure as Disney and others out on him, if he has the majority behind him, why would he bend now?
> 
> Just think something very fundamental is going to have to change


I doubt it is the majority .. just the vocal minority that likes to post their opinions on the internet .


----------



## mattpeto

midnight star said:


> Were discounts sent in an email?



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/early-2021-room-offer/


----------



## midnight star

mattpeto said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/early-2021-room-offer/


Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Testa is saying the discounts might be signs for increased capacity.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318905878171582464



yeha, it all goes hand in hand - if they are trying to get more people to come, if they do they need more space for them.  They already now announced that All Star Movies will open so that is more hotel space for them - but now they need more "space" for them in the parks ... be it figuring out how to make throughput on rides more efficient, opening more shows, opening more dining, longer park hours, etc.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?



I've been looking for 2 weeks for extended hours for ADRs for our early December vacation & they haven't been extended yet... stuck with a 3 PM Be Our Guest & no restaurants are scheduled open for the last 2 hours of the day...

EDIT: I just checked BOG again for December 8 & they were extended JUST NOW. Moved our reservation to the last possible time and we'll now be in after the park closes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to build two new theme parks from scratch?  It’s not happening.  Dallas also has a much worse climate than Southern California.


Not that I think the parks would actually ever move, BUT... Dallas isn't the only city in TX. South TX hardly ever gets snow (it snowed where I'm at a couple years ago for the first time in like 32 years, and lasted less than 12 hours). Also, Disneyland Paris has pretty big swings in temps, including snow, so that's not really even that much of a deterrent. (I realize cold isn't the only adverse weather there is, and it can be pretty surface-of-the-sunn-y in TX.) In my dream world, they make Disneyland into a historic landmark, move park operations to South TX. Again, not that it'll happen.



gottalovepluto said:


> When I think about how much structural work has been done over the years on Matterhorn & SM... yeah. No. You can’t just dig it up, load it on trucks and hope the TX soil is the same as SoCal.


The soil in TX has a lot of clay, very loamy. A lot of limestone in Central TX. It can be pretty difficult to dig here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> A Reddit echo-chamber is the same thing though.
> 
> Most people I know are ambivalent. They may not choose to go, but they don't care at all that the parks are open. I certainly wouldn't extrapolate my experience to say all people think they should be open.
> 
> None of us know what most people think because every poll, every discussion group is skewed. We all know this.



yeah, just when I see things like "why does Newsom hate Disney so much? did he fail to get a BG for Rise of the Resistance?  Did Roy Disney kick his dog?" - it's not really something personal for him against Disney it's that there are other sides and a lot of people agree with him that things should stay closed and people supported financially another way


----------



## rockpiece

Sitting at DHS right now, are they using the plexiglass on Rise yet or is still 1 party per car?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

I don't know if anyone's reported on when the Q2 room discounts are definitely for? It's "Stay most nights January 3 through April 17, 2021." I was able to apply to our March trip. Trying for our Jan, Feb, and April trips, but not finding rooms at our current resorts.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, just when I see things like "why does Newsom hate Disney so much? did he fail to get a BG for Rise of the Resistance?  Did Roy Disney kick his dog?" - it's not really something personal for him against Disney it's that there are other sides and a lot of people agree with him that things should stay closed and people supported financially another way



I don't think it has anything to do with Disney personally. Most definitely other factors in play.

I do get frustrated though. Here they are closing things back down again in certain counties because cases are going up. Death rate, hospitalizations are nowhere near what they were in our first spike, but they aren't paying attention to that. So now businesses that literally just reopened are now being forced to shut down again, some probably to never open again. But then some businesses are allowed to stay open using masks and social distancing.

They say the spike is coming from family gatherings, not restaurants/bars. So they closed the restaurants bars...

There's no  rhyme or reason and I don't believe most are actually following the science anymore. I don't even believe they are following the CDC recs anymore. But I digress.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I doubt it is the majority .. just the vocal minority that likes to post their opinions on the internet .



well, he did get elected - maybe the majority doesn't feel as strongly as the vocal minority but I think a majority of people in CA might lean towards his views


----------



## BorderTenny

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?


If it's any indication, the reservation finder I had going for Yak & Yeti dinner finally just this morning came through for the Sunday before Thanksgiving. Oddly enough, I also managed to grab LTT for that same day when randomly checking yesterday. Family is still deciding on which one Disney park they want to visit when they're down that week (in addition to the already decided Dining with Orcas at Sea World on Thanksgiving Day).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?



I know for our last trip (back in February which feels like a lifetime ago) they extended park hours and then it was like a week later that FP_ showed up for that extra hour ... and I think that was pretty typical so I would expect that to be the same for ADRs, etc. that there is a delay


----------



## scrappinginontario

rockpiece said:


> Sitting at DHS right now, are they using the plexiglass on Rise yet or is still 1 party per car?



One party per car at this time.


----------



## Justrose

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?



They still haven't done this for my November trip.  I check every day, though!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> A Reddit echo-chamber is the same thing though.
> 
> Most people I know are ambivalent. They may not choose to go, but they don't care at all that the parks are open.
> 
> None of us know what most people think because every poll, every discussion group is skewed. We all know this.


Max shared info from a focus group that said 99% backed Newsom. I am not sure if that relates to Disney closure specifically but I would have to think him keeping things closed is part of the support. My sister isn't on Reddit. Neither are my neighbors and friends I talk to about it, since they know we go. We've gone twice so I am not knocking them being open but I'm also not ignorant to other's opinions.

Eyeroll not needed or helpful. 

Not sure how Reddit is an echo chamber as again as it's not really a community. And oddly enough, most people in the DL sub support Disneyland staying closed and that sub is mostly locals. I found that interesting.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Max shared info from a focus group that said 99% backed Newsom. I am not sure if that relates to Disney closure specifically but I would have to think him keeping things closed is part of the support. My sister isn't on Reddit. Neither are my neighbors and friends I talk to about it, since they know we go. We've gone twice so I am not knocking them being open but I'm also not ignorant to other's opinions.
> 
> *Eyeroll not needed or helpful.*
> 
> Not sure how Reddit is an echo chamber as again as it's not really a community. And oddly enough, most people in the DL sub support Disneyland staying closed and that sub is mostly locals. I found that interesting.



It was a wink, meant to be teasing/friendly.

We won't discuss further though!


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know for our last trip (back in February which feels like a lifetime ago) they extended park hours and then it was like a week later that FP_ showed up for that extra hour ... and I think that was pretty typical so I would expect that to be the same for ADRs, etc. that there is a delay


Let's hope the old Touring Plans reservation finder is more on top of it than I am! It's actually encouraging that hours for Christmas and NY week aren't out yet, makes me believe perhaps they're looking at extending them beyond what's been available to this point.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> It was a wink, meant to be teasing/friendly.
> 
> We won't discuss further though!


Sorry! On mobile it looked like an eyeroll. Winks are welcomed.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Eyeroll not needed or helpful.



Hint, there is no eyeroll emoji on this forum.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> Hint, there is no eyeroll emoji on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 533847


Probably for the best!


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?


Spice Road & Chefs have yet to extend hours for my Nov trip so guess it’s restaurant dependent.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Hint, there is no eyeroll emoji on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 533847


----------



## JaxDad

yulilin3 said:


> there's also a latin america only offer for same dates


Wait. All Stars is increasing capacity, and deals are being offered in Latin America? Does Brazil have any US travel restrictions?


----------



## gottalovepluto

JaxDad said:


> Wait. All Stars is increasing capacity, and deals are being offered in Latin America? Does Brazil have any US travel restrictions?


Yes it’s still on the list. Apparently Disney thinks it’ll come off or they’re targeting other countries.


----------



## yulilin3

JaxDad said:


> Wait. All Stars is increasing capacity, and deals are being offered in Latin America? Does Brazil have any US travel restrictions?


https://br.usembassy.gov/message-to...y into the United States,at the port of entry.

I know other South American countries can travel now


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes it’s still on the list. Apparently Disney thinks it’ll come off or they’re targeting other countries.


Brazil is not the only Latin American country out there, obviously they have always targeted all countries that can travel, right now there are a lot of SA travelers
Only countries on the no fly list are Brazil, China, Iran, UK, Ireland and European area (Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Monaco, San Marino, Vatican City )


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, just when I see things like "why does Newsom hate Disney so much? did he fail to get a BG for Rise of the Resistance?  Did Roy Disney kick his dog?" - it's not really something personal for him against Disney it's that there are other sides and a lot of people agree with him that things should stay closed and people supported financially another way



I think those type of comments come from the same group of Disney fans whose concern for the CMs began and ended with getting them back to work so they could go to the parks.

Happy not to see it so much here, but unfortunately on some spaces people have reverted back to the “you can’t tell me what to do!!” attitude with no consideration for CMs who are working face to face with the public during a pandemic.


----------



## Cooper326

RamblingRabbit said:


> I've been looking for 2 weeks for extended hours for ADRs for our early December vacation & they haven't been extended yet... stuck with a 3 PM Be Our Guest & no restaurants are scheduled open for the last 2 hours of the day...
> 
> EDIT: I just checked BOG again for December 8 & they were extended JUST NOW. Moved our reservation to the last possible time and we'll now be in after the park closes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woohoo, thanks for the heads up! Just snagged one for 7:55 on 12/2. I have several alerts running but saw this first


----------



## runjulesrun

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, he did get elected - maybe the majority doesn't feel as strongly as the vocal minority but I think a majority of people in CA might lean towards his views


I'm trying to not be political and to keep this related to Disney speculation but Disney tends to be rather liberal as is the governor (meaning they hold similar views on things). I'm guessing they weren't disappointed when he was elected but that doesn't mean that they are leaning towards his views on opening the parks. I would think the same thought process could apply to other people in CA.


----------



## Moliphino

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I don't know if anyone's reported on when the Q2 room discounts are definitely for? It's "Stay most nights January 3 through April 17, 2021." I was able to apply to our March trip. Trying for our Jan, Feb, and April trips, but not finding rooms at our current resorts.



Pop is apparently booked solid the week I already reserved months ago. Which I picked because it was the lowest priced week, which usually means it's not a busy time (first week in Feb).   
I'm not sure we still want to go that week, I was just booking trips every couple months in the hopes that one would finally happen. The October one did happen, so not sure I still need February.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


>


I see what you did there.......you outsider you!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Tigger's ally said:


> Hint, there is no eyeroll emoji on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 533847




This one is my favorite.


----------



## yulilin3

I have started calling this thread Dory...California Gov is not reopening Disneyl.....oh look eye roll emoji


----------



## Sara W

RamblingRabbit said:


> EDIT: I just checked BOG again for December 8 & they were extended JUST NOW. Moved our reservation to the last possible time and we'll now be in after the park closes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!! I just got a late reservation for my daughter's birthday at Royal Table!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Moliphino said:


> Pop is apparently booked solid the week I already reserved months ago. Which I picked because it was the lowest priced week, which usually means it's not a busy time (first week in Feb).
> I'm not sure we still want to go that week, I was just booking trips every couple months in the hopes that one would finally happen. The October one did happen, so not sure I still need February.



I was able to apply discounts to our early Nov and March 2021 reservations online. When I try to apply the Q2 discount to Contemporary in January, it shows no rooms available. Same for Poly in Feb (although I know why in this case, and I'm keeping things as-is); and Yacht in April.


----------



## Moliphino

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I was able to apply discounts to our early Nov and March 2021 reservations online. When I try to apply the Q2 discount to Contemporary in January, it shows no rooms available. Same for Poly in Feb (although I know why in this case, and I'm keeping things as-is); and Yacht in April.



I was able to get a LM room at AOA for slightly cheaper than the full priced standard Pop room. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## tlmadden73

Moliphino said:


> I was able to get a LM room at AOA for slightly cheaper than the full priced standard Pop room. So we'll see what happens.


I applied an AP discount to mu AoA -LM room in late January .. probably the cheapest I've ever seen those -- (but still WAY more expensive than I've paid for All-Stars or Pop in the past 4-5 years).  But for the price I was originally going to pay .. it was a pretty huge discount, so can't complain.  Basically if I can stay at DisneyWorld hotel for 6+ days for under $1000, I am a happy camper and will gladly spend the money saved on "things" there. 

These prices make it worth "checking out" the parks despite all the missing experiences and attractions. We sure will miss the M&Gs though. Maybe they can start rolling out some sort of distanced M&G by then.*shrug*

Now I just need APs to be made available again so the REST of my family can have an AP for the year.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Email just came through 





Enchanting offer on a magical stay!​





Save up to​
35​%​






on rooms at select _Disney Resort _hotels.
For stays most nights 1/3–6/30/21.​Book through 3/15/21.​


----------



## midnight star

Now I got an email with a special code for room discounts at WDW for 2021


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

MAN why couldn't they give better discounts for those coming in 2020! I did try the code offered but my trip is for 10 days and they told me it would require me to either go down to 7 days (NOPE!) or book 7 days at the promo price then add 3 more regular price and that ended up being more than my initial price. GRRR!!!


----------



## Farro

midnight star said:


> Now I got an email with a special code for room discounts at WDW for 2021





hereforthechurros said:


> Email just came through
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Enchanting offer on a magical stay!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Save up to​​
> 35​%​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> on rooms at select _Disney Resort _hotels.
> For stays most nights 1/3–6/30/21.​Book through 3/15/21.​




No email here. I called an nothing attached to my account.  Figures, I always get a pin email when I'm not planning a trip...

She did tell me they have mandatory overtime until beginning of November. Guess they are expecting a rush!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> MAN why couldn't they give better discounts for those coming in 2020! I did try the code offered but my trip is for 10 days and they told me it would require me to either go down to 7 days (NOPE!) or book 7 days at the promo price then add 3 more regular price and that ended up being more than my initial price. GRRR!!!



Frustrating, but maybe a sign that Disney is more confident in early 2021 trips coinciding with capacity increases, and maybe even a return of the big missing factors that will be drawing people (fireworks,  hoppers). Especially since they added a new resort opening back up too.


----------



## cristen72

hereforthechurros said:


> Email just came through
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> Enchanting offer on a magical stay!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> Save up to​​
> 35​%​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> on rooms at select _Disney Resort _hotels.
> For stays most nights 1/3–6/30/21.​Book through 3/15/21.​


I received the same one.   Still cheaper for me to rent DVC points for my late April dates.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

DGsAtBLT said:


> Frustrating, but maybe a sign that Disney is more confident in early 2021 trips coinciding with capacity increases, and maybe even a return of the big missing factors that will be drawing people (fireworks,  hoppers). Especially since they added a new resort opening back up too.


VERY TRUE, now just making me wanna book our 2021 trip right away!


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> No email here. I called an nothing attached to my account.  Figures, I always get a pin email when I'm not planning a trip...
> 
> She did tell me they have mandatory overtime until beginning of November. Guess they are expecting a rush!


That call center usually has mandatory overtime almost all year long. When I worked there it was a 40 hour week plus 10 required OT hours each week during normal times of the year and up to 25 during the busy times.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Sara W said:


> Thank you!! I just got a late reservation for my daughter's birthday at Royal Table!


Glad I could help!


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Frustrating, but maybe a sign that Disney is more confident in early 2021 trips coinciding with capacity increases, and maybe even a return of the big missing factors that will be drawing people (fireworks,  hoppers). Especially since they added a new resort opening back up too.


I wouldn't count on fireworks just yet. Park hopping though could very well happen.


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> Testa is saying the discounts might be signs for increased capacity.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318905878171582464


I think it’s far too early to know. We’re talking about discounts for next year. Even though it’s only a few month away, that’s an eternity these days. A lot can happen between now and then, especially with colder weather taking over many parts of the country and most of the country seeing large increases in cases. I think this is more an indication of A) expected increases in international travel and B) confidence in at least post-Winter 2021 so trying to get another hotel bookable for the remainder of the year.

That said, I think we can expect to see a few more resort reopening dates announced over the next few months (perhaps BC and/or BW).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> No email here. I called an nothing attached to my account.  Figures, I always get a pin email when I'm not planning a trip...
> 
> She did tell me they have mandatory overtime until beginning of November. Guess they are expecting a rush!


Interesting tidbit about the OT!


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> That call center usually has mandatory overtime almost all year long. When I worked there it was a 40 hour week plus 10 required OT hours each week during normal times of the year and up to 25 during the busy times.


Okay maybe not then haha. Between the push for holiday crowds and Q2 bookings I thought maybe they expected a heavy call volume for October then tapering off in November.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't count on fireworks just yet. Park hopping though could very well happen.



Definitely not counting on it (not me, the glass half empty one lol), just throwing out the possibility of moving towards bigger things returning when they’re willing to give out less restrictive discounts and open more resorts.

Basically, I would be surprised if the big missing pieces came back before these kinds of things happened (them attempting to pull  in more people).


----------



## alafond83

Do you think with the current discounts that they opened up more rooms? I look every week at the dates i'm going in April to see if anything else is available and up until today there were only about 5 resorts available for my party type and size. Today though there are 10 for the same dates and party.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> She did tell me they have mandatory overtime until beginning of November. Guess they are expecting a rush!


One other tidbit to share for those planning holiday trips (mainly post-Thanksgiving): Disney is expecting many more bookings for the last part of the year. If this expected demand materializes, they apparently do have some (albeit small) additional offerings they’re planning.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Okay maybe not then haha. Between the push for holiday crowds and Q2 bookings I thought maybe they expected a heavy call volume for October then tapering off in November.


Yeah my guess is mandatory OT has been down since the parks reopened with not as many calls coming in. But then again, with some call center CMs still furloughed, the ones that are working may have had the mandatory OT. 
The nice thing with the OT is you did it on your own terms. You had your set schedule (say 3pm-11pm Tuesday-Saturday) but you could come in at anytime to do your OT hours. So I would normally pick a day or 2 to just go in a few hours early and bang the hours out. But it was nice being able to come in in a morning if I needed to, etc.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Im wondering if we will have a July -September moment ( wait Times) when they start bringing back shows in larger numbers?  or will they expand capacity at the same time?


----------



## rteetz

Just received the pin code myself.


----------



## Justrose

No pin code here - bummer!  I didn't get one the last time they sent them out, either.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I saved $77 a night for our 4 nights at CSR. 3/3-3/7. CBR only has discounts on king beds for my dates. Seems that rooms are filling up.


----------



## JacknSally

andyman8 said:


> One other tidbit to share for those planning holiday trips (mainly post-Thanksgiving): Disney is expecting many more bookings for the last part of the year. If this expected demand materializes, they apparently do have some (albeit small) additional offerings they’re planning.


*
I don’t know if I want attendance to stay low so the crowds are low, or if I want attendance to come up enough that we get these magical post-Thanksgiving surprise offerings.    *


----------



## SaintsManiac

Me: canceled June trip.

DIS Boards: omg look PIN codes for June!

Me: checks email. convinced I will never get a PIN code.


----------



## andyman8

JacknSally said:


> *I don’t know if I want attendance to stay low so the crowds are low, or if I want attendance to come up enough that we get these magical post-Thanksgiving surprise offerings.   *


Just to caution: I get the sense we’re talking small things (more restaurants, more shops, special menus, special merch, _small_ entertainment additons, a socially distant holiday character thing, etc...), but that’s all dependent on how bookings play out over the next couple weeks. I wouldn’t be surprised if we also get another date or two for resort reopenings announced before year’s end.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> No email here. I called an nothing attached to my account.  Figures, I always get a pin email when I'm not planning a trip...
> 
> She did tell me they have mandatory overtime until beginning of November. Guess they are expecting a rush!



at least you have gotten a pin - I've never received one ... guess Disney doesn't love me as much as I love it (or they get pissed that I stay off property some times)


----------



## RamblingRabbit

andyman8 said:


> I get the sense we’re talking small things (more restaurants, more shops, special menus, special merch, _small_ entertainment additons, a socially distant holiday character thing, etc...)



Honestly, those are things that look needed right about now and would love to see.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingRabbit said:


> Honestly, those are things that look needed right about now and would love to see.



100% agree - and if the parks are currently running at (or very close to) the 25% cap, and they are able to increase in park capacity (meaning things people can do, more capacity for rides, dining, etc.) by, say,  20%, that will be a big help in reducing some of the crazy long physical lines that start to impede the walkways


----------



## lampshadehead

Just received a PIN

Edit to add: They don't recognize my last name and zip code at the pin validation page.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> Just to caution: I get the sense we’re talking small things (more restaurants, more shops, special menus, special merch, _small_ entertainment additons, a socially distant holiday character thing, etc...), but that’s all dependent on how bookings play out over the next couple weeks. I wouldn’t be surprised if we also get another date or two for resort reopenings announced before year’s end.


Is thanksgiving week so low we can’t get a sneak preview of some of these shows and restaurants? 
Honestly I’m glad our second EPCOT day falls where we’ll get the start of their little festival of the holidays. But we’d love any more shows


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> If if Newsom really thought operating theme parks could be a public health danger right now, he wouldn’t have sent his staff into those parks for days.  This is just political theater.  Those staffers didn’t even quarantine after returning to CA, but sure Newsom is really acting on the science.


Well aware it was all for show, but I do know that it probably just solidified in his mind that what he's doing is "right" (right by his standards, not necessarily anyone else's).


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Just to caution: I get the sense we’re talking small things (more restaurants, more shops, special menus, special merch, _small_ entertainment additons, a socially distant holiday character thing, etc...), but that’s all dependent on how bookings play out over the next couple weeks. I wouldn’t be surprised if we also get another date or two for resort reopenings announced before year’s end.


I’m sure the Port Orleans resorts will be last to come online but a girl can dream right?


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ADR day for the first half of our Christmas stay is today and pickings are SLIM. If they extend park hours do later ADRs automatically pop up or does it take a day or two?


I can tell you that for Thanksgiving week it didn't change much at all, I've been stalking. I made my Christmas week ADRs yesterday and had tons of availability aside from Yak & Yeti of all places, everybody must be coming in on Sunday. I was really hoping that I could book a later ADR at AK after they extended hours for Thanksgiving, they stopped at 5 when I was booking before the extension, and I saw zero change after they extended. Most of the other parks had ADRs available after park hours anyway so that didn't change either since they were already offered.


----------



## hereforthechurros

lampshadehead said:


> Just received a PIN
> 
> Edit to add: They don't recognize my last name and zip code at the pin validation page.


This is a common issue. It happened to me with the last pin and this one. You can try other addresses or last names that may be on file. Or just call in and they’ll confirm.


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> at least you have gotten a pin - I've never received one ... guess Disney doesn't love me as much as I love it (or they get pissed that I stay off property some times)


Big Brother Disney tracking your location with the MagicBand???
:-D


----------



## Leigh L

lampshadehead said:


> Just received a PIN
> 
> Edit to add: They don't recognize my last name and zip code at the pin validation page.


Try the last names of anyone else in your family, your old zip code, or anything else Disney might have on record.

Someone on the resort discounts boards figured that out a few months ago and going off that post, I finally got the PIN I received then to work with my DDs last name (even though she doesn't have an MDE or anything registered with Disney - she's under my account).

Edited to add: Just got a PIN. It's under DDs last name again.


----------



## andyman8

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...ions-for-recently-increased-theme-park-hours/FYI


----------



## lampshadehead

Leigh L said:


> Try the last names of anyone else in your family, your old zip code, or anything else Disney might have on record.
> 
> Someone on the resort discounts boards figured that out a few months ago and going off that post, I finally got the PIN I received then to work with my DDs last name (even though she doesn't have an MDE or anything registered with Disney - she's under my account).


thanks yes it ended up working with a 5 year old zip code


----------



## rockpiece

I’m not trying to complain about the lines but when the stupid MFSR line is blocking the baby yoda magic shot I am kind of mad because one of the main reasons to coming to HS today was to get that picture.


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is thanksgiving week so low we can’t get a sneak preview of some of these shows and restaurants?
> Honestly I’m glad our second EPCOT day falls where we’ll get the start of their little festival of the holidays. But we’d love any more shows


I wouldn’t say too low but rather too soon (they don’t want to bring online stuff if there won’t be demand afterward so they’re waiting to get a sense of the rest of the season) but it’s possible we could see them expand some offerings for that week if they expect it to be especially busy. I mean it already has the longest MK park hours we’ve seen since the reopening.


hereforthechurros said:


> I’m sure the Port Orleans resorts will be last to come online but a girl can dream right?


I really don’t know. The plans with the resorts are so fluid. If you would’ve told me yesterday that ASMo was the next one to open after AoA, I wouldn’t have believed you. But it makes sense given all the DVC Deluxe supply and that they haven’t even reopened all of their second moderate yet.


----------



## Sarahslay

andyman8 said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...ions-for-recently-increased-theme-park-hours/FYI


Of course as soon as I say something about it lol


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> I wouldn’t say too low but rather too soon (they don’t want to bring online stuff if there won’t be demand afterward so they’re waiting to get a sense of the rest of the season) but it’s possible we could see them expand some offerings for that week if they expect it to be especially busy. I mean it already has the longest MK park hours we’ve seen since the reopening.
> 
> I really don’t know. The plans with the resorts are so fluid. If you would’ve told me yesterday that ASMo was the next one to open after AoA, I wouldn’t have believed you. But it makes sense given all the DVC Deluxe supply and that they haven’t even reopened all of their second moderate yet.


Yes the hours situation has us especially excited!  We love our mid day breaks historically, even if taken for lunch at Springs.  So the ability to add one or two back in is truly exciting.


----------



## HikingFam

Sarahslay said:


> I can tell you that for Thanksgiving week it didn't change much at all, I've been stalking. I made my Christmas week ADRs yesterday and had tons of availability aside from Yak & Yeti of all places, everybody must be coming in on Sunday. I was really hoping that I could book a later ADR at AK after they extended hours for Thanksgiving, they stopped at 5 when I was booking before the extension, and I saw zero change after they extended. Most of the other parks had ADRs available after park hours anyway so that didn't change either since they were already offered.


I’m seeing more Tiffins dinner availability for that week, but that’s all for AK. Also everything in MK except LTT (which is what I’m looking for, of course).


----------



## Sarahslay

HikingFam said:


> Same. There is almost no availability. It’s a noticeable difference from our late September/October trip.
> 
> I’m seeing more Tiffins dinner availability for that week, but that’s all for AK. Also everything in MK except LTT (which is what I’m looking for, of course).


Yeah, I just went and moved mine back an hour. The latest we could get when we booked was 4:35 with the park closing at 5, so now I have it pushed back to almost 6 and we can hopefully get out in time to ride FOP before the 8pm close. I got LTT for Thanksgiving day, but even booking at 60+5 it wasn't looking good for anyone booking the next day or later in the day. Keep looking though, you never know when someone is going to cancel their trip last minute.


----------



## lampshadehead

A word about the PIN code....I booked this morning with the offer on the website, and then got a pin code. The pin code ended up saving me an additional $44.18. Not much, but better than nothing.


----------



## Jrb1979

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m sure the Port Orleans resorts will be last to come online but a girl can dream right?


From Magic Feather at WDWmagic.

"I'm under the impression that we won’t get anymore deluxe reopening until Polynesian next summer, unless there is an unexpected bump in demand for deluxes that can’t be filled by excess DVC inventory (especially since the DVC wings of those resorts are already open).

I already said that values were what’s in demand, which is why we’re getting Movies. Moderates also have reasonably high demand, but by reopening the largest moderate, there is an excess of supply for that category. DVC’s forced reopening gave Disney a huge excess of Deluxe capacity."


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> From Magic Feather at WDWmagic.
> 
> "I'm under the impression that we won’t get anymore deluxe reopening until Polynesian next summer, unless there is an unexpected bump in demand for deluxes that can’t be filled by excess DVC inventory (especially since the DVC wings of those resorts are already open).
> 
> I already said that values were what’s in demand, which is why we’re getting Movies. Moderates also have reasonably high demand, but by reopening the largest moderate, there is an excess of supply for that category. DVC’s forced reopening gave Disney a huge excess of Deluxe capacity."


Makes complete sense. Way too many deluxe rooms available right now. I think AKL will probably be the final resort to reopen. It just sucks from a dining perspective because I bet signature dining in the closed resorts won’t open until the resort is fully reopened.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sarahslay said:


> I can tell you that for Thanksgiving week it didn't change much at all, I've been stalking. I made my Christmas week ADRs yesterday and had tons of availability aside from Yak & Yeti of all places, everybody must be coming in on Sunday. I was really hoping that I could book a later ADR at AK after they extended hours for Thanksgiving, they stopped at 5 when I was booking before the extension, and I saw zero change after they extended. Most of the other parks had ADRs available after park hours anyway so that didn't change either since they were already offered.


We're there over Thanksgiving, too. MK hours were extended to stay open til 9 pm, but Liberty Tree is still showing only open til 7. I haven't check other MK restaurants lately, but as of a few days ago, they all showed closing at 7, too.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jrb1979 said:


> From Magic Feather at WDWmagic.
> 
> "I'm under the impression that we won’t get anymore deluxe reopening until Polynesian next summer, unless there is an unexpected bump in demand for deluxes that can’t be filled by excess DVC inventory (especially since the DVC wings of those resorts are already open).
> 
> I already said that values were what’s in demand, which is why we’re getting Movies. Moderates also have reasonably high demand, but by reopening the largest moderate, there is an excess of supply for that category. DVC’s forced reopening gave Disney a huge excess of Deluxe capacity."


The rest of the All Stars and remaining areas of CSR would probably be next to reopen in that case.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're there over Thanksgiving, too. MK hours were extended to stay open til 9 pm, but Liberty Tree is still showing only open til 7. I haven't check other MK restaurants lately, but as of a few days ago, they all showed closing at 7, too.


Am I high or did I see that you have a WDW trip every month for the next six months? WOW! Unless you're local and I missed that.


----------



## jpeterson

hereforthechurros said:


> Am I high or did I see that you have a WDW trip every month for the next six months? WOW! Unless you're local and I missed that.


It could be both.  It doesn't have to be OR.


----------



## Funfire240

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're there over Thanksgiving, too. MK hours were extended to stay open til 9 pm, but Liberty Tree is still showing only open til 7. I haven't check other MK restaurants lately, but as of a few days ago, they all showed closing at 7, too.


I was able to get a BOG for 7:55 on 11/24 about an hour ago


----------



## Tiggr88

For those not getting a pin code, I would strongly suggest checking your preferences under your account.. I have always asked for Disney communications. I didn't get a pin code email for years, but considering I was visiting fairly frequently I didn't think much of it. When I didn't get one the last time when it seemed like everyone did I actually went into my account and sure enough a bunch of the notification/emails were turned off, including the one from Disney Destinations. I'm not sure how or when that happened, perhaps when I created the Disney+ account or maybe even before, but it was definitely not turned on, so I reselected it and a few others.

Voila, I just got the pin notification.

Not only does it extend further but it was actually a little less money than the standard new offer that came out. At Pop for 1/19-1/25 it was only about 7 or 8 dollars less per weekday night but $30 less per weekend night. Overall that made it about $14 per night over 6 nights or a total of $85 less than the GP discount.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Am I high or did I see that you have a WDW trip every month for the next six months? WOW! Unless you're local and I missed that.


Yeah, those aren't mutually exclusive 
We have early Nov, Thanksgiving week, Jan, Feb, March (spring break), April (and then a "break" until Nov). Most are like 4 night trips (except Thanksgiving and spring break). We live in TX. Originally, DH was going to run every Disney race (incl Castaway and Paris x2) from Feb 2019 to Feb 2020 - he picked the WRONG 12 month period! We decided to just keep all our reservations bc we (he) desperately need breaks. And we're just shifting the "race year" as needed. Hopefully April still happens.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Yeah, those aren't mutually exclusive
> We have early Nov, Thanksgiving week, Jan, Feb, March (spring break), April (and then a "break" until Nov). Most are like 4 night trips (except Thanksgiving and spring break). We live in TX. Originally, DH was going to run every Disney race (incl Castaway and Paris x2) from Feb 2019 to Feb 2020 - he picked the WRONG 12 month period! We decided to just keep all our reservations bc we (he) desperately need breaks. And we're just shifting the "race year" as needed. Hopefully April still happens.


Traveling when its cooler weather (and skipping summer) is our plan next year too. Being able to head to WDW for a break almost every month is pretty damn awesome! 

Yeah sorry didn't mean to say only locals can go that often but big difference between traveling there every month and popping over every month because you live next door. Wasn't sure where you fell!


----------



## jpeterson

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Yeah, those aren't mutually exclusive
> We have early Nov, Thanksgiving week, Jan, Feb, March (spring break), April (and then a "break" until Nov). Most are like 4 night trips (except Thanksgiving and spring break). We live in TX. Originally, DH was going to run every Disney race (incl Castaway and Paris x2) from Feb 2019 to Feb 2020 - he picked the WRONG 12 month period! We decided to just keep all our reservations bc we (he) desperately need breaks. And we're just shifting the "race year" as needed. Hopefully April still happens.


If it weren't for the kid's school, we would probably go at least that often.  At least I would, the wife might not feel that way!  It's a nice short flight over from TX, that's where I am as well.


----------



## Funfire240

lampshadehead said:


> Just received a PIN
> 
> Edit to add: They don't recognize my last name and zip code at the pin validation page.



Mine did this too! First time I have received one to my email since 2012 and it didn't recognize it!  However, do you travel with anyone else ever?  After putting in different combinations, I found it has my email address, but my parents (my maiden) last name and their zip code.  We've booked trips together but theirs has always been on my mom's email expect for when they were listed under my dining reservations. I've had this email a long time but only since I've been married (the email even has my married name in it) and I've never booked trips under my maiden name, and I've never lived at my parents' new home.  It's strange for sure!


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> The rest of the All Stars and remaining areas of CSR would probably be next to reopen in that case.


Yes and no. Deluxe availability is complicated by the fact that so much of it is DVC at the moment. We're already starting to see DVC availability shrink a bit. It's not quite the unprecedented wide open availability we saw in July and August, but as long as there's still enough for Disney to exercise breakage, then they have more Deluxe rooms than they need. But as more and more Members get more comfortable traveling, the Deluxe inventory will really start to become far more limited. I think it's fair to expect more areas of CSR to come online first but what happens after that I think will be dependent on two things A) DVC availability and B) what price point demand is at (if GF, CR, and YC are all selling out, which is not currently the case, they'll want to add more Deluxes into the mix). Remember that, while AKL and WL are massive hotels, BW and BC are amongst Disney's smallest. So I don't think even Disney knows for sure what hotels are next.


----------



## lampshadehead

Funfire240 said:


> Mine did this too! First time I have received one to my email since 2012 and it didn't recognize it!  However, do you travel with anyone else ever?  After putting in different combinations, I found it has my email address, but my parents (my maiden) last name and their zip code.  We've booked trips together but theirs has always been on my mom's email expect for when they were listed under my dining reservations. I've had this email a long time but only since I've been married (the email even has my married name in it) and I've never booked trips under my maiden name, and I've never lived at my parents' new home.  It's strange for sure!


Someone on the phone, when I called to use the PIN, mentioned a "Mickey Guest Book" that holds onto information gathered from places other than MDE. So, there is that


----------



## rockpiece

Rise is at 39 and they put us in a backup group of 62. Odds we get on? It was down for a couple of hours this morning so I figured all the groups gave out at 2 were backup.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...ansition-operations-to-disney-by-end-of-2020/
Link without the language of the tweet.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...ansition-operations-to-disney-by-end-of-2020/
> Link without the language of the tweet.



Yeah, sorry about that lol


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...ansition-operations-to-disney-by-end-of-2020/
> Link without the language of the tweet.



I know people are aggravated with this, but......

We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.

I said it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Traveling when its cooler weather (and skipping summer) is our plan next year too. Being able to head to WDW for a break almost every month is pretty damn awesome!
> 
> Yeah sorry didn't mean to say only locals can go that often but big difference between traveling there every month and popping over every month because you live next door. Wasn't sure where you fell!


We were going to try to get out to DLR next summer but that's not looking so good. Prob have to wait for DLR a couple years now (I'm SO glad we did the Southern Cali Backstage ABD last year).


----------



## Mit88

Only a matter of time before Disney puts another Magic Carpets of Aladdin in the Morocco pavilion, and I’m here for it


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Only a matter of time before Disney puts another Magic Carpets of Aladdin in the Morocco pavilion, and I’m here for it


Have you been to Tokyo DisneySea? Just wondering...


----------



## jpeterson

Farro said:


> I know people are aggravated with this, but......
> 
> We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.
> 
> I said it.


I agree.  It was fine but there is much better here, even in Texas


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I know people are aggravated with this, but......
> 
> We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.
> 
> I said it.




We never even bothered because we have incredible Lebanese food right here in Baton Rouge. I knew we would be disappointed. One of my dear friends is from Jordan and she knows all the good spots around here.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Have you been to Tokyo DisneySea? Just wondering...



Not yet. Waiting for all their current slate of new lands/attractions to open, but their Magic Carpets will be a rope drop dash for me when I do get there


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I know people are aggravated with this, but......
> 
> We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.
> 
> I said it.



I think it was a good option for value if you used a credit, and a healthier not super heavy option depending how you ordered, but other than that .

We also have much better (and cheaper, lol) here. Same reason I don’t bother with Disney Indian food. Apparently I go the route of eating my weight in churros instead. All about quality over here .


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t believe people think Disney will up and move DL to another state, like it’s a carnival. People realize those buildings are actually foundation based and not trailers on blocks that can be hooked onto a semi and moved across country right? I get this is a rumors board, but let’s at least keep the rumors in the realm of human possibility.


But on those monster move tv shows they make stuff like this look easy!  (im joking!!!)


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> Only a matter of time before Disney puts another Magic Carpets of Aladdin in the Morocco pavilion, and I’m here for it



You know my head went to "well, maybe now we'll get an attraction there, eventually."


----------



## Tiggr88

So what do we think the odds are that the festival of the arts will include the Broadway performances? I'm thinking pretty low and they are not mentioned on the official site. I guess it would be too restrictive to have socially distanced seating even though they only have two performers typically at a time and not an entire chorus like CP.


----------



## JoJoGirl

Tiggr88 said:


> So what do we think the odds are that the festival of the arts will include the Broadway performances? I'm thinking pretty low and they are not mentioned on the official site. I guess it would be too restrictive to have socially distanced seating even though they only have two performers typically at a time and not an entire chorus like CP.



The announcement talks about the Jammitors and Mariachi Cobre performing at America Gardens, so unfortunately I think that means the Broadway performances are not happening next year.


----------



## Avery&Todd

SO I guess I'll jump on board the waiting game train for LTT to extend their dinner hours too - we'll be there on Dec. 14th and MK now closes at 8pm but the restaurant is still showing it closes at 6pm and we have a 5:50pm ADR...

that's fine - I can wait Disney....


----------



## Sarahslay

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We're there over Thanksgiving, too. MK hours were extended to stay open til 9 pm, but Liberty Tree is still showing only open til 7. I haven't check other MK restaurants lately, but as of a few days ago, they all showed closing at 7, too.


The latest I can find for the whole week at MK is BOG at around 7:55, everything else is in the 6:30 or earlier time slots. I'm hopeful they'll get around to opening some more spots up soon, it just seems like they're taking their sweet time updating things.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I know people are aggravated with this, but......
> 
> We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.
> 
> I said it.



We really like Spice Road Table though (lb sliders are awesome) - especially when could watch Illuminations from there


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> We really like Spice Road Table though (lb sliders are awesome) - especially when could watch Illuminations from there



We like it there too. It was a nice surprise back when we went in 2014!


----------



## anthony2k7

I hear USH are considering reopening retail and food outlets.

I imagine it would lead to an interesting legal battle if both DLR and USH opened their gates for free entry with the retail and food outlets being open. And perhaps some outdoor entertainment. Would that still be a theme park?


----------



## midnight star

anthony2k7 said:


> I hear USH are considering reopening retail and food outlets.
> 
> I imagine it would lead to an interesting legal battle if both DLR and USH opened their gates for free entry with the retail and food outlets being open. And perhaps some outdoor entertainment. Would that still be a theme park?


Do you mean retail and food inside the park? USH has their Citiwalk Open already.


----------



## anthony2k7

midnight star said:


> Do you mean retail and food inside the park? USH has their Citiwalk Open already.


Yep inside the park i believe. The place that can't be mentioned has the story.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> I hear USH are considering reopening retail and food outlets.
> 
> I imagine it would lead to an interesting legal battle if both DLR and USH opened their gates for free entry with the retail and food outlets being open. And perhaps some outdoor entertainment. Would that still be a theme park?



What a win for guests if that ended up being the case, considering how much of a thing park food has become.


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> What a win for guests if that ended up being the case, considering how much of a thing park food has become.


I would be there if they do that! I heard that the reason why places like Knotts and Sea World are able to do their food festivals inside their parks, is because they have different zoning permits. Sea World is zoned as a zoo, and zoos are allowed to be open in California no matter the tier (rules for indoor and outdoor operations change based on the colors though). Knotts is zoned as a marketplace, and those are allowed to be open no matter the color. DL is probably zoned as an amusement park. I wonder if they can figure out a way to change the zoning situation?


----------



## jenushkask8s

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319004017608003587


----------



## DGsAtBLT

midnight star said:


> I would be there if they do that! I heard that the reason why places like Knotts and Sea World are able to do their food festivals inside their parks, is because they have different zoning permits. Sea World is zoned as a zoo, and zoos are allowed to be open in California no matter the tier (rules for indoor and outdoor operations change based on the colors though). Knotts is zoned as a marketplace, and those are allowed to be open no matter the color. DL is probably zoned as an amusement park. I wonder if they can figure out a way to change the zoning situation?



How cool for people who could usually not afford to go to DLR if they could get in the gates for free, even if it was just to walk around. A happy pandemic side effect.

Probably wouldn’t happen or happen in that way, but it would be neat!


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> How cool for people who could usually not afford to go to DLR if they could get in the gates for free, even if it was just to walk around. A happy pandemic side effect.
> 
> Probably wouldn’t happen or happen in that way, but it would be neat!


The opening the gates for free entry was just me thinking out loud. Although if they wanted to function as a mall with just retail and food outlets then there arent many malls in the world who charge ticket entry.


----------



## Farro

jenushkask8s said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319004017608003587



Whaaa????


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> Yes and no. Deluxe availability is complicated by the fact that so much of it is DVC at the moment. We're already starting to see DVC availability shrink a bit. It's not quite the unprecedented wide open availability we saw in July and August, but as long as there's still enough for Disney to exercise breakage, then they have more Deluxe rooms than they need. But as more and more Members get more comfortable traveling, the Deluxe inventory will really start to become far more limited. I think it's fair to expect more areas of CSR to come online first but what happens after that I think will be dependent on two things A) DVC availability and B) what price point demand is at (if GF, CR, and YC are all selling out, which is not currently the case, they'll want to add more Deluxes into the mix). Remember that, while AKL and WL are massive hotels, BW and BC are amongst Disney's smallest. So I don't think even Disney knows for sure what hotels are next.


Makes sense. 


jpeterson said:


> I agree.  It was fine but there is much better here, even in Texas


I feel like that could be said for almost every food at WDW. It’s food for the masses.


----------



## mattpeto

jenushkask8s said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319004017608003587



Next up, Epcot Forever.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Next up, Epcot Forever.



While I don’t think it’ll be next week, or within the next month, I think this move by Universal kind of forces Disney’s hand to bring a nighttime show back, and very likely it would be Epcot. While Disney hasn’t followed Universals lead to a T, they’ve shadowed them a little bit


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> While I don’t think it’ll be next week, or within the next month, I think this move by Universal kind of forces Disney’s hand to bring a nighttime show back, and very likely it would be Epcot. While Disney hasn’t followed Universals lead to a T, they’ve shadowed them a little bit


I think it also depends how well this goes. Interesting they are starting it on a Saturday too.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> Next up, Epcot Forever.


Or, put water back in F! Amphitheater. Or both, for the weekends, anyway. 
Adding something to just EPCOT, while it would be great, might be too much of a draw to one park.
Of course, as I’m typing, my brain says they could use a little pull away from HS.
What about the Pageant in Bay Lake?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> How cool for people who could usually not afford to go to DLR if they could get in the gates for free, even if it was just to walk around. A happy pandemic side effect.
> 
> Probably wouldn’t happen or happen in that way, but it would be neat!



or maybe not free but how about $20/person or something? - or would ti have to be free to get around the restrictions? ... or maybe charge like a minimum for food vouchers - guess just someway so people literally don't come for free and not spend any $

Guess what constitutes it being a theme park?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

jenushkask8s said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319004017608003587


the post wont open what is it?!


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> the post wont open what is it?!


GOT IT! YAY!!!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I think it also depends how well this goes. Interesting they are starting it on a Saturday too.



Yes, that should go without saying lol. If Disney goes.. (they’ll definitely have someone there to see how it goes) and the situation is uncontrollable, I’m sure they’ll immediately be fine without having nighttime shows for the time being. But if it goes well, I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney sells a farewell tour for Epcot Forever within the next couple of months


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Yes, that should go without saying lol. If Disney goes.. (they’ll definitely have someone there to see how it goes) and the situation is uncontrollable, I’m sure they’ll immediately be fine without having nighttime shows for the time being. But if it goes well, I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney sells a farewell tour for Epcot Forever within the next couple of months


Shoot. I’d be thrilled to have them pop off a handful of shells randomly and unannounced with the castle projections during Christmas season.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

jenushkask8s said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319004017608003587



Love this for the simple fact that Disney will follow.  Hopefully by March !


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> I hear USH are considering reopening retail and food outlets.
> 
> I imagine it would lead to an interesting legal battle if both DLR and USH opened their gates for free entry with the retail and food outlets being open. And perhaps some outdoor entertainment. Would that still be a theme park?


Knotts and SeaWorld basically have with their good festivals so idk why USH would get in trouble unless LA County goes after them.


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Shoot. I’d be thrilled to have them pop off a handful of shells randomly and unannounced with the castle projections during Christmas season.



MK might be a little tough that soon, even if it’s random, because it’s only random until some site is able to decipher the times theyre happening. Epcot and Universal are easier because they take place in the middle of the lagoon  and people can be spread around the lagoons a lot easier than Something like Main Street and the hub. Notice they’re not doing the hogwarts castle show, which to me is telling that the circular viewing is more conducive for the situation we’re in


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> MK might be a little tough that soon, even if it’s random, because it’s only random until some site is able to decipher the times theyre happening. Epcot and Universal are easier because they take place in the middle of the lagoon  and people can be spread around the lagoons a lot easier than Something like Main Street and the hub. Notice they’re not doing the hogwarts castle show, which to me is telling that the circular viewing is more conducive for the situation we’re in


Of course, I agree on principle and logistics. But a boy can dream!
Circular or massive (relatively) amphitheaters are far more conducive right now and near term.


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Of course, I agree on principle and logistics. But a boy can dream!
> Circular or massive (relatively) amphitheaters are far more conducive right now and near term.



Fantasmic would be a perfect first addition since they can control the crowd size with only allowing people that get passes in the morning to be allowed in. But I’m not sure what the terms are with the actors union and where the show itself stands in terms of who is still with the company, and who has agreed to come back.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Fantasmic would be a perfect first addition since they can control the crowd size with only allowing people that get passes in the morning to be allowed in. But I’m not sure what the terms are with the actors union and where the show itself stands in terms of who is still with the company, and who has agreed to come back.


The problem with Fant isn't the crowd size; it's getting people out. The logistical effort/time it would take to coordinate an exit with physical distancing just isn't worth it to them right now. More to the point, Fant costs A LOT of money to run each night. There's a reason that even after the 2008/2009 recession and subsequent tourism dip, Fant was quickly reduced to only showing several nights a week.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.ocregister.com/disneyla...californias-unachievable-reopening-guidelines


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> The problem with Fant isn't the crowd size; it's getting people out. The logistical effort/time it would take to coordinate an exit with physical distancing just isn't worth it to them right now. More to the point, Fant costs A LOT of money to run each night. There's a reason that even after the 2008/2009 recession and subsequent tourism dip, Fant was quickly reduced to only showing several nights a week.



Im sure the exit strategy would be a relatively easy workaround with a little brainstorming. It’s the money involved that I think has more of a barring on the show re-opening, not just now, if ever


----------



## anthony2k7

This could have a big impact for theme parks....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944

And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072



Things are going well at the theme parks.

I don't think this will really change much since masks and 6 feet of social distancing are still required anyways.

Now for me having an argument to continue working from home...


----------



## midnight star

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072


I mean they've gotten this far without any problems...

Could cause problems for California as they still aren't open and could use this as another way to keep them closed


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Things are going well at the theme parks.
> 
> I don't think this will really change much since masks and 6 feet of social distancing are still required anyways.
> 
> Now for me having an argument to continue working from home...


Yes masks are required, except for indoor dining... and disneys bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072



For me personally this was common sense, no protective measure is going to be foolproof, just less vs more risky. Some took 6 feet and 15 mins as a protective barrier as if Covid pulls out a measuring tape and a stop watch before doing anything.

IRT theme parks, this is why people breaking rules indoors (like queues) is a big deal. 6 feet isn’t a forcefield. It matters if the parties around you do not respect the rules.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

I think it’s more telling that we haven’t had reports of massive clusters/outbreaks among CMs. Disney and the other area parks are doing a bang up job protecting their employees. I won’t be an ostrich and say they haven’t had any cases; that’s ridiculous and irresponsible.
However, WDW unions in particular would be crying foul if there was some major outbreak going on.

We can look for, and find, all kinds of negative news. Undoubtedly, we’re still learning quite a bit about this virus. The corrections employee in VT and these NZ cases seem to point more towards fatigue and relaxed attitudes (however brief). If anything, reports are that WDW in particular has become MORE stringent in their enforcement.


----------



## Pyotr

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072



How does that have any impact on the theme parks?


----------



## Farro

I got the pin discount from email offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Same dates, same view and saved a touch over $1,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (it's a 9 night trip, that's why such a big savings)


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> How does that have any impact on the theme parks?



It doesn’t, at least in terms of Florida theme parks. DeSantis isn’t going to shut them down, he wants the opposite. And considering what’s happening with the California parks, Disney and Universal are certainly not going to shut down or even downgrade. Maybe they’ll make adjustments, but even that I doubt considering how well they’re doing in terms of safety.


----------



## anthony2k7

Pyotr said:


> How does that have any impact on the theme parks?


Because over 24 hours you may have close contact with people several times for less than 15 minutes - which previously wouldn't have counted. Now it would.

Just making your way in and out of shops down main street may meet that criteria.

Overall when Fl finally starts doing proper contact tracing,  I would assume these new rules would need to be factored in.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319034184069861376


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> I got the pin discount from email offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Same dates, same view and saved a touch over $1,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (it's a 9 night trip, that's why such a big savings)


By Grabthar's Hammer!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/disneyla...californias-unachievable-reopening-guidelines


I hope they’re successful as so many people depend on reopening to survive.  WDW has shown it can be done safely.


----------



## Pyotr

anthony2k7 said:


> Because over 24 hours you may have close contact with people several times for less than 15 minutes - which previously wouldn't have counted. Now it would.
> 
> Just making your way in and out of shops down main street may meet that criteria.
> 
> Overall when Fl finally starts doing proper contact tracing,  I would assume these new rules would need to be factored in.



Even during normal times I am not within 6 feet of a total stranger for 15 minutes or more. That’s a little creepy.


----------



## Farro

Check it out CSR friends, Three Bridges to go coming soon!!!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI!
> 
> View attachment 533917


----------



## KBoopaloo

anthony2k7 said:


> Because over 24 hours you may have close contact with people several times for less than 15 minutes - which previously wouldn't have counted. Now it would.
> 
> Just making your way in and out of shops down main street may meet that criteria.
> 
> Overall when Fl finally starts doing proper contact tracing,  I would assume these new rules would need to be factored in.


The thing is that though this is new from the CDC, this is information that has been out there among epidemiologists for a while. I’m in an cohort of cultural organizations and we had a webinar with a public health scientist from a local university back in April where he said exactly this. I doubt it changes much for operations anywhere.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> Even during normal times I am not within 6 feet of a total stranger for 15 minutes or more. That’s a little creepy.



At Disney you absolutely are unless you don’t ride anything, watch anything, take any transportation, or rope drop at a park. Sometimes you’re that close dining in certain restaurants.


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> At Disney you absolutely are unless you don’t ride anything, watch anything, take any transportation, or rope drop at a park. Sometimes you’re that close dining in certain restaurants.



Hmmm. I do suppose during shows and stuff. I was thinking more along the lines of shopping or just walking around.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I couldn’t resist, bunch of creeps (thanks google )


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I couldn’t resist, bunch of creeps (thanks google )
> 
> 
> View attachment 533925



Looks a lot like the current crowds, sans masks, but don’t worry, they “haven’t raised capacity”


----------



## Pyotr

DGsAtBLT said:


> I couldn’t resist, bunch of creeps (thanks google )
> 
> View attachment 533923
> View attachment 533925



I miss those days. Those pictures make me sad.

Hopefully we can go back to having stranger’s armpits in our faces sometime next year.


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> I miss those days. Those pictures make me sad.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back to having stranger’s armpits in our faces sometime next year.



I miss squeezing up to the bar to get a cocktail while we wait for our dinner reservation in a crowded restaurant like you wouldn't believe! Just the crowd noise, the dishes clanging. Ugh.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Pyotr said:


> I miss those days. Those pictures make me sad.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back to having stranger’s armpits in our faces sometime next year.



I was thinking that. Not the armpit lol but the general idea.

The fireworks crowd reminded me of a year ago when DH and I hung out with a really cool older gentleman for nearly 2.5 hours waiting for the fireworks. Crowd was so thick we would have struggled leaving our spot, but I wondered when the next time is we would feel comfortable just hanging out with a stranger like that. I like small talking with people at Disney, not having to assume they have a deadly virus .


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Looks a lot like the current crowds, sans masks, but don’t worry, they “haven’t raised capacity”



I don’t know, unless you’re looking at the rope drop crowd for Carpets of Aladdin, I have definitely not seen crowds anywhere close to those old ones.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I think it also depends how well this goes. Interesting they are starting it on a Saturday too.



They could do all of them with social distancing, but it Epcot Forever *by far *is the easiest.

Fantasmic and HEA wouldn't be impossible if they made it a ticketed event.  Just can't see the value for Disney by doing that for a handful of guests. 

Epcot also needs it the most.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> They could do all of them with social distancing, but it Epcot Forever *by far *is the easiest.
> 
> Fantasmic and HEA wouldn't be impossible if they made it a ticketed event.  Just can't see the value for Disney by doing that for a handful of guests.
> 
> Epcot also needs it the most.


Disney could do a lot of things right now. Doesn't mean they should or would. I am very interested to see how this goes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Disney could do a lot of things right now. Doesn't mean they should or would. I am very interested to see how this goes.



Totally agree with you.

I have no doubt at this point they could creatively figure out how to bring near everything back safely, and decrease waits across property without having to sacrifice distancing, if they deemed it enough financial incentive to do so. It’s not just safety holding them back at this point.


----------



## princesscinderella

Wow I had a lot of pages to catch up on today!
I’m so excited to hear UO is bringing back a night show!!  
Have there been any hints at special meals/celebrating at any of the restaurants for NYE like they have had in the past?  We are going to be there and our booking window for ADRs opens next week.  I would love to celebrate the new year at California Grill  even if there are no fireworks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> The problem with Fant isn't the crowd size; it's getting people out. The logistical effort/time it would take to coordinate an exit with physical distancing just isn't worth it to them right now. More to the point, Fant costs A LOT of money to run each night. There's a reason that even after the 2008/2009 recession and subsequent tourism dip, Fant was quickly reduced to only showing several nights a week.



I think the cost is a huge factor ... I wonder if they could do a modified version though that costs less but something to take capacity - maybe even something they could do a few times a day


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> I miss those days. Those pictures make me sad.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back to having stranger’s armpits in our faces sometime next year.



I will repeat my wish for a happy medium


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the cost is a huge factor ... I wonder if they could do a modified version though that costs less but something to take capacity - maybe even something they could do a few times a day



I agree, a huge factor. Disney isn’t struggling to come up with safe solutions to *insert missing thing here* when us fans could work out 10 different solutions in a few minutes. Not the biggest hold up, IMO.


----------



## midnight star

DGsAtBLT said:


> I couldn’t resist, bunch of creeps (thanks google )
> 
> View attachment 533923
> View attachment 533925


It's crazy to think I was in crowds like that in at WDW in January 2020, just 2 months before the world closed down  So much has changed. 

Or even Early March at DL I sat in the crowded parade route watching Magic Happens.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/gran...-yWzYj7_s75gYEgSfLbfwMrU5_qqFXFQtxKnTdwIU2b80


----------



## runjulesrun

anthony2k7 said:


> Yes masks are required, except for indoor dining... and* disneys bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones*.


Sorry, what do you mean bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones?


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> The problem with Fant isn't the crowd size; it's getting people out. The logistical effort/time it would take to coordinate an exit with physical distancing just isn't worth it to them right now. More to the point, Fant costs A LOT of money to run each night. There's a reason that even after the 2008/2009 recession and subsequent tourism dip, Fant was quickly reduced to only showing several nights a week.


Exiting is a real problem,  over at the orca show,  on a full show,  it takes about 15 minutes to completely empty it using social distancing,  F! would take forever


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Exiting is a real problem,  over at the orca show,  on a full show,  it takes about 15 minutes to completely empty it using social distancing,  F! would take forever



Give everyone jet packs that are programmed to either drop you off at various gift shops around the park after the show, or to your car

Problem solved


----------



## yulilin3

Finally made it to universal for hhn lite. Did both houses 3 times,  only waited 5 minutes twice,  the rest were walk ons, surreal not to wait for an hhn house
I went with my DD and we got to talking about the rotr plexiglass on the vehicle's to increase capacity.  She brought up an interesting point that increasing capacity for that vehicle is irrelevant when the first one starts the same,  i hadn't even thought of that.  If they increase bg the line to start the experience will likely get longer since the first vehicle capacity stays the same.  Hopefully they're able typ also increase capacity on that one


----------



## skeeter31

runjulesrun said:


> Sorry, what do you mean bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones?


He’s not a fan of the fact that Disney has indoor areas where you can remove your mask


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072


Or no impact because as far they’re concerned- and have shouted to the world- no outbreaks have been traced back to them at all. No reason to change their ops or just abandon it all because the CDC has a new observation.


----------



## gottalovepluto

anthony2k7 said:


> Yes masks are required, except for indoor dining... and disneys bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones.


Honestly- They aren’t shutting down indoor dining because of this. CDC is just not that influential. Everyone who isn’t already super shutdown is going to keep chugging along with their current procedures. FL and it’s theme parks included.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Does anyone else think FL theme parks got some extra public push today because of yesterday’s CA news? Disney discounts for all the states, Pin codes, AP discounts, EP Festival, another Value hotel opening & UO nighttime show... seems like a lot of stuff dropped today.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think those type of comments come from the same group of Disney fans whose concern for the CMs began and ended with getting them back to work so they could go to the parks.
> 
> Happy not to see it so much here, but unfortunately on some spaces people have reverted back to the “*you can’t tell me what to do!!”* attitude with no consideration for CMs who are working face to face with the public during a pandemic.


I think you’re more likely to see this type of reaction when restrictions seem unreasonable like in CA. And, personally, I think it’s that disturbing that one person in so many areas has so much power.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> I think you’re more likely to see this type of reaction when restrictions seem unreasonable like in CA. And, personally, I think it’s that disturbing that one person in so many areas has so much power.



I was referring to people’s attitude towards front line workers, specifically CMs, and how a lot have shifted back to the not so nice attitude since opening came and went. CA didn’t have anything to do with that part.


----------



## Princess Merida

I really hope Cinematic Celebration goes well.  The first half of our Nov 4th trip is at Universal and we have never seen it.  I'd be thrilled to see any night time show at this point.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I know people are aggravated with this, but......
> 
> We eat a lot of Middle-Eastern food at home and we didn't find that the food (mostly the shawarma) was very good at Tangierine Cafe.
> 
> I said it.


Same here. We eat a lot here too & I think they’re food is terrible in wdw.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> We never even bothered because we have incredible Lebanese food right here in Baton Rouge. I knew we would be disappointed. One of my dear friends is from Jordan and she knows all the good spots around here.


Yes! I miss BR Lebanese food! In Nola, we are starting to get a few places.


----------



## Marthasor

gottalovepluto said:


> Does anyone else think FL theme parks got some extra public push today because of yesterday’s CA news? Disney discounts for all the states, Pin codes, AP discounts, EP Festival, another Value hotel opening & UO nighttime show... seems like a lot of stuff dropped today.



Maybe?  I feel like it's been "in the wind" for a while.  I've started seeing WDW holiday ads in CT over the past week or so which felt to me like WDW is expanding its marketing even to states where we still have to test or quarantine if we go to FL.  I feel like they are slowly trying to encourage more travel now that they have had their protocols in place for the past 3 months.


----------



## midnight star

Marthasor said:


> Maybe?  I feel like it's been "in the wind" for a while.  I've started seeing WDW holiday ads in CT over the past week or so which felt to me like WDW is expanding its marketing even to states where we still have to test or quarantine if we go to FL.  I feel like they are slowly trying to encourage more travel now that they have had their protocols in place for the past 3 months.


I live in California and have seen commercials for months out here. I already memorized the jingle for their Christmas advertisement lol 

Also saw commercials where I’m originally from, Las Vegas, for WDW. They are for sure trying to get people from far and wide to visit.


----------



## LSUmiss

For the cdc thing, hasn’t it always been exposure is without masks? So now it’s just a shorter period but still w/o masks?


----------



## indylaw99

We took a mini trip this week and were in Epcot yesterday and MK today. Changes I noticed since our trip late July:


Wearing a mask when it is 83 degrees and cloudy is SO much easier than when it is 95 and sunny! We went from dehydrated and needing naps on that trip to spending 9 hours a day straight in the parks this trip. 
Mask wearing was about the same. Most of the people I saw in violation were either chin wearers or people trying to sneak in pictures near the castles (and some did get away with it).
Sooooooo many more people enforcing both masks and social distancing, especially on Main Street. 
A lot more mentions of needing to wear masks fully--including by the announcers in every show like Philharmagic and Country Bears. 
I was really afraid we were going to be disappointed this trip because we walked on all the rides over the summer and I had been following other people's experiences the last couple of weeks. But it wasn't bad at all. It was a lot busier, but the longest line we waited in was 50 minutes for the German caramel shop! Even SDMT in the middle of the afternoon was only 45 minutes posted and 42 minutes actual. Lines like that one looked unbearably long but were quick moving. 

The one thing that bothered me was getting in "trouble" for not following rules when I thought that I was following them. For example, we picked up bakery items at the Main Street Bakery. We sat down on a green circle on the curb to eat them and wait for cavalcades. I thought that was okay because we were seated out of the way and eating. But someone came by and told us we had to eat at the yellow tables by the Plaza. Similarly, we staked out a great place near the train station to watch the Cadaver Dans. A few minutes in, someone came and stood next to us. So an employee came over and told US to move down, which put us behind a tree. Both times we just did what we were told, but I was embarrassed because I am NOT a rule breaker and really try to do the right thing!

All in all, this has still been a pretty much perfect trip. Food lines were longer in EPCOT yesterday and over the summer but it was still easy to find tables to eat at and much more pleasant at this temperature. Tomorrow we have a half day at DS before we fly out and I am already bracing for that being a madhouse!


----------



## mattpeto

Here is the best news of the day:

_"Azar said he expects all seniors, healthcare workers, and first responders will be able to receive a vaccine as soon as January, with the rest of the American public able to get a vaccine by April."_

https://news.yahoo.com/u-likely-enough-covid-19-205407274.html
I think this is overly optimistic, but a man can dream...

If most Americans were vaccinated by April, I'd think the Disney World stage would be set for some "pre-covid vibes" for their 50th anniversary. October 2021 would look more like March 2020 with some power-ups too (Galactic Starcruiser, Rat, Harmonious, and Space 220). 

The other big ticket items that could have been done by the 50th (Tron, GoTG, Epcot Play, Moana, etc) just won't be in play.  Still would make most of happy in here.


----------



## andyman8

FriendShip Boats were apparently out testing again today.

Also worth noting: those tests did include the S&D dock.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> For the cdc thing, hasn’t it always been exposure is without masks? So now it’s just a shorter period but still w/o masks?



I took the big thing to be that before you had to be near someone for 15 mins consecutively, but now it is 15 min cumulatively over a 24 hour period

So theoretically for theme parks, if you are near someone for a few minutes and then later near that same person for a few minutes and repeat (and obviously with crowds you could completely unnoticed all of this)


----------



## SMRT-1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I took the big thing to be that before you had to be near someone for 15 mins consecutively, but now it is 15 min cumulatively over a 24 hour period
> 
> So theoretically for theme parks, if you are near someone for a few minutes and then later near that same person for a few minutes and repeat (and obviously with crowds you could completely unnoticed all of this)


I think her point was that the change in exposure recommendation applies to situations without masks, and since Disney requires masks except for when you're eating, it doesn't really change anything for most of the crowd situations in the parks.

It might mean they have to be more diligent about enforcement, but I don't see them needing to change the policy.


----------



## Makmak

Can someone PM me the “banned sites” I see a lot of mention of “sites that can’t be named” and I’m relatively new so I don’t want to post something from one of them.


----------



## MrsBooch

andyman8 said:


> FriendShip Boats were apparently out testing again today.
> 
> Also worth noting: those tests did include the S&D dock.



Any word on the OKW boats to DS?


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone still have the Passholder code for the discount for shop Disney online? I remember it was in a tweet.


----------



## anthony2k7

Pyotr said:


> Even during normal times I am not within 6 feet of a total stranger for 15 minutes or more. That’s a little creepy.


I bet you are far more often than you realise.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone still have the Passholder code for the discount for shop Disney online? I remember it was in a tweet.


AP30OFF


----------



## anthony2k7

runjulesrun said:


> Sorry, what do you mean bonkers indoor mask relaxation zones?


The stupid zones where people can go for a rest from wearing masks. Outdoors would kinda be ok. Indoors, taking mask of just for the sake of it? Bonkers.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> I took the big thing to be that before you had to be near someone for 15 mins consecutively, but now it is 15 min cumulatively over a 24 hour period
> 
> So theoretically for theme parks, if you are near someone for a few minutes and then later near that same person for a few minutes and repeat (and obviously with crowds you could completely unnoticed all of this)


Exactly. You queue at park entrance 5ft from someone for 10 minutes. Once through the gate same people queue for photopass for 3 minutes. 8 hours later you just happen to be near the same people in a shop queue for 2 minutes.

Previously none of that would have been classed as close contact because of the gaps.

In reality its still nonsense. Covid doesn't wait until the cumulative 14mins 59s to infect. You could catch it if you're only near them for 10 seconds if they cough during that time. Or as epidemiologists agree its airborne it may have been someone coughing in the same space then leaving 2 minutes or more before you even enter that space.

So, still nonsense, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## anthony2k7

SMRT-1 said:


> I think her point was that the change in exposure recommendation applies to situations without masks, and since Disney requires masks except for when you're eating, it doesn't really change anything for most of the crowd situations in the parks.
> 
> It might mean they have to be more diligent about enforcement, but I don't see them needing to change the policy.


Worth remembering that masks even when worn correctly do not offer 100% protection.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The “new” information about Covid that comes out occasionally has been not surprising and is obvious stuff given the things reported by other countries months ago. It is why many of us are not comfortable and have not been comfortable with certain situations (indoor dining) despite them passing the 6 feet apart test. It is why before masks became commonplace many of us were leery at the advice to just wash your hands and not touch your face.

I think it’s pretty likely decision makers at Disney are not surprised either and that we don’t see many changes, it just solidifies that their precautions and especially enforcement will remain strong.


----------



## rteetz

Just a reminder to stay on the topic of theme parks and cruise lines. New studies and findings come out every day on COVID sometimes this does lead to theme park changes but no sense in worrying about it/discussing it here until such. Things are ever fluid.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> The stupid zones where people can go for a rest from wearing masks. Outdoors would kinda be ok. Indoors, taking mask of just for the sake of it? Bonkers.


Obviously Disney feels these are safe enough. It’s not like they are packing people into a small indoor space with no masks. These spaces are large and everyone is distanced. If people don’t feel comfortable using those spaces they don’t have too.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...r3UhcQqFwPgDjt1MvdsBn9ByAN0CH2YO2PpAwPRXug2ZA


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Obviously Disney feels these are safe enough. It’s not like they are packing people into a small indoor space with no masks. These spaces are large and everyone is distanced. If people don’t feel comfortable using those spaces they don’t have too.



I see them similar to dining. Higher risk, but a necessary evil if they are open given how high temperatures can climb in Florida. A better alternative than people wasting space in QS restaurants, pretending to eat, or pulling off their masks when CMs aren’t looking in lines and such, just to get a break from their masks.


----------



## Farro

Not sure if you saw, but this is good! Keep the characters coming!

https://allears.net/2020/10/21/spot...gO-ekG5fSn8eMld-i9s-FN33YnZttFdgji-BfK89sgCxQ


----------



## LSUmiss

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> AP30OFF


Thanks!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

mattpeto said:


> Here is the best news of the day:
> 
> _"Azar said he expects all seniors, healthcare workers, and first responders will be able to receive a vaccine as soon as January, with the rest of the American public able to get a vaccine by April."_
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/u-likely-enough-covid-19-205407274.html
> I think this is overly optimistic, but a man can dream...
> 
> If most Americans were vaccinated by April, I'd think the Disney World stage would be set for some "pre-covid vibes" for their 50th anniversary. October 2021 would look more like March 2020 with some power-ups too (Galactic Starcruiser, Rat, Harmonious, and Space 220).
> 
> The other big ticket items that could have been done by the 50th (Tron, GoTG, Epcot Play, Moana, etc) just won't be in play.  Still would make most of happy in here.


That is reliant on most Americans are willing to get a vaccine that was created/dispensed so soon.


----------



## Farro

LeeLee'sMom said:


> That is reliant on most Americans are willing to get a vaccine that was created/dispensed so soon.



I don't have faith Americans will get it.
Everyone yelling we need the vaccine, but when it's available, won't get it. I have trust in the process (it's no different than any other vaccine and won't change no matter who is president) and will be getting the vaccine as soon as I am able.

We want Disney and other businesses to come back and restrictions to ease? This is how.


----------



## Mango7100

Farro said:


> I don't have faith Americans will get it.
> Everyone yelling we need the vaccine, but when it's available, won't get it. I have trust in the process (it's no different than any other vaccine and won't change no matter who is president) and will be getting the vaccine as soon as I am able.
> 
> We want Disney and other businesses to come back and restrictions to ease? This is how.


Totally agree. I get frustrated when I hear people talk about how they just want everything to be normal and yell about how they want concerts, mass gatherings, etc but then they don’t want to take any of the steps needed to get to that point..such as wearing a mask, getting a vaccine (both doses), etc.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/fort...d-golf-cart-pet-and-pumpkin-carving-contests/


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/fort...d-golf-cart-pet-and-pumpkin-carving-contests/



That still sounds really, really fun!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319284053074300928


----------



## fatmanatee

mattpeto said:


> Here is the best news of the day:
> 
> _"Azar said he expects all seniors, healthcare workers, and first responders will be able to receive a vaccine as soon as January, with the rest of the American public able to get a vaccine by April."_
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/u-likely-enough-covid-19-205407274.html
> I think this is overly optimistic, but a man can dream...
> 
> If most Americans were vaccinated by April, I'd think the Disney World stage would be set for some "pre-covid vibes" for their 50th anniversary. October 2021 would look more like March 2020 with some power-ups too (Galactic Starcruiser, Rat, Harmonious, and Space 220).
> 
> The other big ticket items that could have been done by the 50th (Tron, GoTG, Epcot Play, Moana, etc) just won't be in play.  Still would make most of happy in here.


It definitely feels too optimistic, in part because the messaging is all over the place, I feel like I just read someone say to not expect a vaccine until potentially third quarter next year.


----------



## mattpeto

fatmanatee said:


> It definitely feels too optimistic, in part because the messaging is all over the place, I feel like I just read someone say to not expect a vaccine until potentially third quarter next year.



I know my post bordered on thin ice for this thread, but the main point of it- there is a dab of hope for the 50th still.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319284053074300928


I wonder what the wait is on long term cancellations, cessation of new bookings and a ticket plan (that consists of more than “yes your ticket will still expire 12/31/20, no you cannot have a refund, but you can bring it to our ticket booth in person and upgrade it to a new one”). Sure that’s a lot to roll out if they had their head in the clouds and thought they were opening in 2020 but stopping new bookings could be done overnight.


----------



## Lewisc

Macy's has an annual July 4 fireworks display.  This year mini, 5-10 minute shows were filmed and then stitched together, I think along with old footage, for the TV show.  The mini shows were done over a week, at different locations and weren't announced in advance. It was POP up.

I wonder if Disney could do something similar at EPCOT.  Maybe a 10 minute show.  Avoid people lining up in advance.

You want an off the wall suggestion.  A photo pass add on.  Take a couple of pictures of a guest without a mask.  Give the guest a chroma key mask (green screen color) Digitally remove the mask.  I have no idea what this could be done without the need for manual adjustments or what it would cost.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I know my post bordered on thin ice for this thread, but the main point of it- there is a dab of hope for the 50th still.



I think there's more than a dab of hope for next October! 

The next couple months or so won't be spectacular, but then hopefully things start to turn around (slowly at first) and for good this time!


----------



## Lewisc

mattpeto said:


> I know my post bordered on thin ice for this thread, but the main point of it- there is a dab of hope for the 50th still.



A vaccine might allow Disney to remove social distancing.  Open up restaurants.  Economic impact of closings suggest Disney won't be spending $$$ to quickly finish projects.  Economic impact may reduce night time shows, even if Disney could safely run them.


----------



## Farro

Lewisc said:


> A vaccine might allow Disney to remove social distancing.  Open up restaurants.  Economic impact of closings suggest Disney won't be spending $$$ to quickly finish projects.  Economic impact may reduce night time shows, even if Disney could safely run them.



If a vaccine allows even easing capacity restrictions, masks not needed outdoors (or even inside with vaccine), more restaurants, hopping, better hrs....it will feel like a celebration!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319298058228695048


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319298058228695048



Sorry, but blocking the middle seat is so arbitrary. So if the person in the aisle seat has Covid but no one is in middle seat, you won't get it?

So no, wouldn't change my travel plans.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Sorry, but blocking the middle seat is so arbitrary. So if the person in the aisle seat has Covid but no one is in middle seat, you won't get it?
> 
> So no, wouldn't change my travel plans.



Id prefer the middle seat be blocked out forever, but not necessarily because of covid concerns


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Id prefer the middle seat be blocked out forever, but not necessarily because of covid concerns



Well yeah!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319298058228695048




We are a party of 3, so it didn't matter to us, but it felt kind of arbitrary.


----------



## rteetz

The middle seat open is nice for more space but yeah would really change much in terms of contact. You’re still 2-3 feet away from another person. I am flying southwest to Orlando in November but American on the way home. I’m interested to see the differences. I’m a big southwest fan as is it.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> The middle seat open is nice for more space but yeah would really change much in terms of contact. You’re still 2-3 feet away from another person. I am flying southwest to Orlando in November but American on the way home. I’m interested to see the differences. I’m a big southwest fan as is it.


I'm a big American flyer (have 150,000+ miles with them, credit card holder, etc...), and I've been wholeheartedly disappointed with how they've handled the pandemic. While I've been on almost empty American flights over the past several months, most have been packed by even pre-COVID standards. A total free-for-all when disembarking. Not a lot of mask enforcement either. I really don't care what they say about the air circulation, air particles, etc..., you're not going to convince me that that is totally safe.

And yes, I'd prefer the middle seat open. Will it keep me from flying? No; I really don't have much of a choice these days with work, family needs, etc... and I accept the risks. Anyone flying should go in expecting the risk these days.


----------



## Mit88

This is all assuming they’re fully booking flights too. Just because they’re opening the middle seat doesn’t mean you’ll have 3 strangers in a row.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> This is all assuming they’re fully booking flights too. Just because they’re opening the middle seat doesn’t mean you’ll have 3 strangers in a row.


If you're on an early morning flight on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday, the plane will likely be pretty empty, but they've gotten a lot smarter with their pandemic flight scheduling. Most (though not all) afternoon/evening flights I've been on have been almost, if not entirely, full.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I'm a big American flyer (have 150,000+ miles with them, credit card holder, etc...), and I've been wholeheartedly disappointed with how they've handled the pandemic. While I've been on almost empty American flights over the past several months, most have been packed by even pre-COVID standards. A total free-for-all when disembarking. Not a lot of mask enforcement either. I really don't care what they say about the air circulation, air particles, etc..., you're not going to convince me that that is totally safe.
> 
> And yes, I'd prefer the middle seat open. Will it keep me from flying? No; I really don't have much of a choice these days with work, family needs, etc... and I accept the risks. Anyone flying should go in expecting the risk these days.


American wasn’t my first choice here but Southwest cancelled the flight I had going home and I didn’t want to leave very early. Considering I’m not flying into a big airport I’ll be on a smaller airplane to begin with.


----------



## KBoopaloo

andyman8 said:


> If you're on an early morning flight on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday, the plane will likely be pretty empty, but they've gotten a lot smarter with their pandemic flight scheduling. Most (though not all) afternoon/evening flights I've been on have been almost, if not entirely, full.


I am a compulsive flight shopper even when I know I am not going anywhere and when I‘ve looked at JetBlue flights from MA to MCO, they’ve appeared fairly open a couple of months out but then they seem to be canceling and consolidating flights as you get closer to the departure date and the flights are all much fuller.


----------



## mum22girlz

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319298058228695048


My flight down will have no one in the middle seat, but my flight back is after 11/30. It will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

andyman8 said:


> I'm a big American flyer (have 150,000+ miles with them, credit card holder, etc...), and I've been wholeheartedly disappointed with how they've handled the pandemic. While I've been on almost empty American flights over the past several months, most have been packed by even pre-COVID standards. A total free-for-all when disembarking. Not a lot of mask enforcement either. I really don't care what they say about the air circulation, air particles, etc..., you're not going to convince me that that is totally safe.
> 
> And yes, I'd prefer the middle seat open. Will it keep me from flying? No; I really don't have much of a choice these days with work, family needs, etc... and I accept the risks. Anyone flying should go in expecting the risk these days.


Family has had to travel from CA to TX a few times, and American is the only good option for their flights. Not a single flight has been on time (we're talking hours long delays, missed connections, and including rescheduling they were never informed about). Maintenance issues. Every flight out of CA was completely full (in May, July, August,...). We normally fly American so seldom that we didn't have much opinion either way about them (previous flights had been middling), but we're making a conscious decision not to use them now.

Normally the Southwest boarding procedures stress me out, but we've been happy with the changes since this all started. We also like that they haven't been packing flights. We have had flight changes (non-stops changed to one-stop, time changes,...) so that's annoying but hasn't been the end of the world. Family has also had good experiences on Alaska Air recently.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> American wasn’t my first choice here but Southwest cancelled the flight I had going home and I didn’t want to leave very early. Considering I’m not flying into a big airport I’ll be on a smaller airplane to begin with.


Similar thing actually happened to me. Had SW booked both ways but SW canceled the return trip so I rebooked with American. One other piece of advice I'd give to anyone flying these days is to check your reservation every week or two. I've had several American flights cancelled and wasn't emailed about it. Usually American is pretty good about that but I know others here have reported logging on to check their flight and see it's completely different.


KBoopaloo said:


> I am a compulsive flight shopper even when I know I am not going anywhere and when I‘ve looked at JetBlue flights from MA to MCO, they’ve appeared fairly open a couple of months out but then they seem to be canceling and consolidating flights as you get closer to the departure date and the flights are all much fuller.


In my experience, American and JetBlue have been doing a lot of consolidations within 2-3 weeks of the flights themselves. I find their schedules to be bit more fluid. United, on the other hand, seems to be sticking with a slightly firmer schedule.


TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Family has had to travel from CA to TX a few times, and American is the only good option for their flights. Not a single flight has been on time (we're talking hours long delays, missed connections, and including rescheduling they were never informed about). Maintenance issues. Every flight out of CA was completely full (in May, July, August,...). We normally fly American so seldom that we didn't have much opinion either way about them (previous flights had been middling), but we're making a conscious decision not to use them now.
> 
> Normally the Southwest boarding procedures stress me out, but we've been happy with the changes since this all started. We also like that they haven't been packing flights. We have had flight changes (non-stops changed to one-stop, time changes,...) so that's annoying but hasn't been the end of the world. Family has also had good experiences on Alaska Air recently.


I don't fly SW much, but I've been really happy with them the last few times I've flown them. The customer service has been very good, which is especially appreciated right now with all the anxiety/stress attached to travel at the moment.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Farro said:


> I don't have faith Americans will get it.
> Everyone yelling we need the vaccine, but when it's available, won't get it. I have trust in the process (it's no different than any other vaccine and won't change no matter who is president) and will be getting the vaccine as soon as I am able.
> 
> We want Disney and other businesses to come back and restrictions to ease? This is how.


I totally agree with you.  I’ll take the vaccine, too, as soon as it’s available.  This is the only way WDW, and especially DL, will be able to get back to more offerings for their guests.  I don’t think Disney will jump in to normalcy for a bit after that though.  As the months go by more hotels will open, fireworks will come back and restaurants will have more offerings.


----------



## Tigger's ally

I always fly SW for both work and pleasure.  Main reason is just because of flights offered in and out of Indy and the Lou.  Once you get used to their wacky boarding system, they really are quite easy to travel with.  My employer allows me to do the early bird check in so that is a big advantage and something I have gotten used to and won't do without on personal flights either.   Our December trip does have me worried though.  We got changed already for flight home similar to Teetz, but so far we have not had our non stop on the way down there moved.  Hope to stay with that one.


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> If you're on an early morning flight on Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday, the plane will likely be pretty empty, but they've gotten a lot smarter with their pandemic flight scheduling. Most (though not all) afternoon/evening flights I've been on have been almost, if not entirely, full.


My 2 p.m. United flight (on a Wednesday) next month from MCO is getting pretty full, esp now that they consolidated their 4 or 5 flights for November into one, so consistent with your experience.


----------



## Leigh L

KBoopaloo said:


> I am a compulsive flight shopper even when I know I am not going anywhere and when I‘ve looked at JetBlue flights from MA to MCO, they’ve appeared fairly open a couple of months out but then they seem to be canceling and consolidating flights as you get closer to the departure date and the flights are all much fuller.


Big time.  JB moved us 3-4 times in August and our trip shifted by 3 days on each end when all was said and done (I think our final switch was 8 days out). DH had to cancel a Tampa trip to see his dad about 2 weeks ago after JB shifted by 24 hours.

From DC, they've been flying 3 direct flights a week instead of 3-4 per day after their cancelations. I've got my eye on one for next month to switch from my above mentioned United flight, but I'm fairly certain it'll be canceled and I'd be shifted to the next day. Which would be great, one more day at WDW except I don't have flexibility this time to do that 

JetBlue was an awesome experience mostly though when we finally did get a flight that stuck lol. Although, this was in August and it was definitely not a close to full flight going either direction.


----------



## JacknSally

https://allears.net/2020/10/22/epco...troll-is-returning-this-year-in-disney-world/


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319298058228695048


So it looks like Delta will be the airline of choice for anyone wanting to take the safer route with flying. I know if I chose to fly I would stay away from the others for a while, I don't want to be a sardine in a tin can.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Sarahslay said:


> So it looks like Delta will be the airline of choice for anyone wanting to take the safer route with flying. I know if I chose to fly I would stay away from the others for a while, I don't want to be a sardine in a tin can.


Ummm.  Well.... call me a cynic but I have this weird feeling that Delta will fall in line very shortly.


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> https://allears.net/2020/10/22/epco...troll-is-returning-this-year-in-disney-world/




YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS

THIS IS ALL I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> So it looks like Delta will be the airline of choice for anyone wanting to take the safer route with flying. I know if I chose to fly I would stay away from the others for a while, I don't want to be a sardine in a tin can.





Tigger's ally said:


> Ummm.  Well.... call me a cynic but I have this weird feeling that Delta will fall in line very shortly.


Delta said about a week ago they will stop blocking the middle seat at some point in the first half of 2021. Then yesterday DL CEO told Fox Biz the policy will continue “well into next year”. Link based on all that my guess is Q2 2021.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/holi...epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays/


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I think there's more than a dab of hope for next October!
> 
> The next couple months or so won't be spectacular, but then hopefully things start to turn around (slowly at first) and for good this time!



I agree with you. I think people will be surprised come spring how much starts changing for the good. Now I do think Disney will be slower but more and more.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/holi...epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays/


I hope holiday stuff starts earlier in MK!


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> I hope holiday stuff starts earlier in MK!


November 6th


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Tigger's ally said:


> Ummm.  Well.... call me a cynic but I have this weird feeling that Delta will fall in line very shortly.


Maybe, but we KNOW the others will/have stop/ped blocking the middle, or were never doing it in the first place. And aside from international flights (like Lufthansa to Europe, Quantas to Australia/NZ), Delta has generally been the most pleasant flying experience for us, certainly consistently better than other domestic airlines. We'll still book SW, but if our flights in January are packed, we'll probably opt to fly Delta in February.


----------



## Justrose

LSUmiss said:


> I hope holiday stuff starts earlier in MK!



Same!  Pretty bummed I will miss all this cool stuff in Epcot.


----------



## Sarahslay

Tigger's ally said:


> Ummm.  Well.... call me a cynic but I have this weird feeling that Delta will fall in line very shortly.


I have friends that work at the Delta headquarters, there is no talk currently about any changes in the foreseeable future. They said there are rumors that come Christmas time they’ll make changes, but for now they’re staying safe and blocking out seats. Besides, they’re having to combine flights just to get to their new full capacity, I don’t think there is a need to stop the middle seats now anyway.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> So it looks like Delta will be the airline of choice for anyone wanting to take the safer route with flying. I know if I chose to fly I would stay away from the others for a while, I don't want to be a sardine in a tin can.



How is it safer though? You are still closer than 6 feet to the other person in your row.

More comfy? Sure. Safer? No.

Although they have found flying to actually be pretty safe in regards to Covid because of how the air is filtered and circulates.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> How is it safer though? You are still closer than 6 feet to the other person in your row.
> 
> More comfy? Sure. Safer? No.
> 
> Although they have found flying to actually be pretty safe in regards to Covid because of how the air is filtered and circulates.


I still feel better not having a stranger right on top of me, honestly. Has nothing to do with physical comfort, but with how planes have been over the last decade or so with diminishing space and packed flights it's psychologically more comfortable. They are also being the toughest as far as masks go, willing to kick off anyone who challenges them, and that eases the mind as well.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Sarahslay said:


> I have friends that work at the Delta headquarters, there is no talk currently about any changes in the foreseeable future. They said there are rumors that come Christmas time they’ll make changes, but for now they’re staying safe and blocking out seats. Besides, they’re having to combine flights just to get to their new full capacity, I don’t think there is a need to stop the middle seats now anyway.


They were more pleasant in August than my flight to DFW on American last week. But I didn’t necessarily feel safer. Their flights are more convenient to MCO, but were also 2x as much as AA when I booked flights for Thanksgiving. They wouldn’t struggle to fill 67% of their flights from here if they weren’t cost prohibitive.
I’ve always viewed DL as the Disney of flying domestically, tbh. Their service and response is a little better than next best, and most of the time I’m willing to pay a slight premium in exchange.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> How is it safer though? You are still closer than 6 feet to the other person in your row.
> 
> More comfy? Sure. Safer? No.
> 
> Although they have found flying to actually be pretty safe in regards to Covid because of how the air is filtered and circulates.



100% it is quite nice not to have someone in the middle seat - but it's false security if you're concerned about proximity. I'm more concerned about air quality in poorly ventilated indoor spaces than i am within the body of an airplane. A lot is going on with the air up there in a pressurized cabin - I think a lot of it was publicity. 
Keeping the middle seat open makes the airline look good - but it's not sustainable safety theater. 
If you are concerned about the air when flying then you should drive - one open middle seat won't make a difference.


----------



## runjulesrun

anthony2k7 said:


> The stupid zones where people can go for a rest from wearing masks. Outdoors would kinda be ok. Indoors, taking mask of just for the sake of it? Bonkers.


Thanks for the explanation. Not sure how you can say that having never seen them but you are free to have your opinion. We very much appreciated the reprieve from the heat in the air conditioning while we were there in July and September. I think they are great.


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> 100% it is quite nice not to have someone in the middle seat - but it's false security if you're concerned about proximity. I'm more concerned about air quality in poorly ventilated indoor spaces than i am within the body of an airplane. A lot is going on with the air up there in a pressurized cabin - I think a lot of it was publicity.
> Keeping the middle seat open makes the airline look good - but it's not sustainable safety theater.
> If you are concerned about the air when flying then you should drive - one open middle seat won't make a difference.


It is definitetly about looking good, and something I'm not afraid to exploit. If I have a choice between all the major carriors I will chose Delta for this alone (no shame, I use miles to fly 99% of the time, and going to WDW from ATL I can easily fly first class, so I could sit alone). That being said, we moved and now it's more inconvenient to fly so we will drive the 6.5 hours down no problem. I'll find something else to use my miles on eventually. This completely a mind game, I'm not saying it's safer, I'm just saying for those that feel uncomfortable flying they may choose Delta over the appearance of it being safer. Of course they are doing other stuff to make it safer, heavy mask mandates and fogging down the planes and what not, but this is the most visible.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> It is definitetly about looking good, and something I'm not afraid to exploit. If I have a choice between all the major carriors I will chose Delta for this alone (no shame, I use miles to fly 99% of the time, and going to WDW from ATL I can easily fly first class, so I could sit alone). That being said, we moved and now it's more inconvenient to fly so we will drive the 6.5 hours down no problem. I'll find something else to use my miles on eventually. This completely a mind game, I'm not saying it's safer, I'm just saying for those that feel uncomfortable flying they may choose Delta over the appearance of it being safer. Of course they are doing other stuff to make it safer, heavy mask mandates and fogging down the planes and what not, but this is the most visible.



I'm not picking on you, lots of people do this, I'm sure I do too. 

It's just the semantics of saying something is safer when it isn't. It leads people to believe the other airlines are unsafe (which maybe they are for other reasons), when the middle aisle seat makes no difference for Covid other than a psychological one.

I say the same thing when people claim Disney is "safer" than other places. We can't say that for sure unless we know for certain other places are not taking the same measures.

The big picture, I feel like we all need to be really careful when we make claims about the safety of things related to the virus so we can all help to stop spread of misinformation on any side of the argument.

(wear your mask, social distance please)


----------



## focusondisney

Tigger's ally said:


> Hint, there is no eyeroll emoji on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 533847



   I always use this one.   Or there’s  And 

This thread moves so quick, is my response even still relevant?


----------



## tink2424

anthony2k7 said:


> This could have a big impact for theme parks....
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319018336026578944
> 
> And this was perhaps partly why the definition has changed. Personally iv always thought the old definition was nonsense.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319026171674243072


Were they wearing masks?


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> I'm not picking on you, lots of people do this, I'm sure I do too.
> 
> It's just the semantics of saying something is safer when it isn't. It leads people to believe the other airlines are unsafe (which maybe they are for other reasons), when the middle aisle seat makes no difference for Covid other than a psychological one.
> 
> I say the same thing when people claim Disney is "safer" than other places. We can't say that for sure unless we know for certain other places are not taking the same measures.
> 
> The big picture, I feel like we all need to be really careful when we make claims about the safety of things related to the virus so we can all help to stop spread of misinformation on any side of the argument.
> 
> (wear your mask, social distance please)


Oh, I will never say it's definitely safer, my original comment to the SW info was that people may choose Delta over other airlines because it FEELS safer, not that it actually IS safer. I work in healthcare, I focus on crisis management/risk management, people want to feel safer right now and that's all it boils down to. There are definitely places that are safer than others, I still won't eat inside a restaurant (I will at WDW, but that's because I've seen their safety precautions over what I've seen at Applebee's), and I still say WDW is safer than Wal-mart (and I'm sticking to it lol)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319339679259500544


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7lMc_HYljts3DNud3V-T33WGA1sNxt48-bKJx5DhsIy1A


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7lMc_HYljts3DNud3V-T33WGA1sNxt48-bKJx5DhsIy1A


Love that it’s being sponsored by AdventHealth! Temp scans and holiday parties, one stop shopping!


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7lMc_HYljts3DNud3V-T33WGA1sNxt48-bKJx5DhsIy1A



*BREAD BOWL OF LIQUID CHEESE! *


----------



## JacknSally

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...pI7z60PaLPubdKuyTW2PMXtPsTrfH6e5QrgnR4dl4cxd4
*16 kitchens for the holiday festival!*


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7lMc_HYljts3DNud3V-T33WGA1sNxt48-bKJx5DhsIy1A


I'm just not so patiently waiting on those holiday kitchen menus. I need to start planning my eats.


----------



## JacknSally

Sarahslay said:


> I'm just not so patiently waiting on those holiday kitchen menus. I need to start planning my eats.



*I’m already dreaming about that warm brown sugar filled pretzel they mentioned. I hope the menus come out soon!*


----------



## gottalovepluto

JacknSally said:


> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...pI7z60PaLPubdKuyTW2PMXtPsTrfH6e5QrgnR4dl4cxd4
> *16 kitchens for the holiday festival!*


On the weekends, but how many will be closed on weekdays? F&W has like 4 or 5 closed on weekdays.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Noticed EP restaurant hours extended for Nov but I’m not seeing ADRs yet


----------



## Eeyore daily

Sarahslay said:


> I'm just not so patiently waiting on those holiday kitchen menus. I need to start planning my eats.


RIGHT???? I need to know what limited gluten-free items they'll have.


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> On the weekends, but how many will be closed on weekdays? F&W has like 4 or 5 closed on weekdays.


It's such a short festival, and most people coming for Christmas time come for a bit longer (at least that I've noticed) so I'm sure most will be open. It's not an insane amount either, I was reviewing the list and a good chunck are in the festival center which always has all of them open. Most that I saw are in locations that are currently open every day.


----------



## JacknSally

gottalovepluto said:


> On the weekends, but how many will be closed on weekdays? F&W has like 4 or 5 closed on weekdays.



*Good point. Our EPCOT day is a Thursday. That’s disappointing If they have to go that route again, though I understand why they’re doing it.*


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> I'm just not so patiently waiting on those holiday kitchen menus. I need to start planning my eats.



I am also drumming my fingers waiting to see what fun snacks and drinks await at MK, HS and AK.


----------



## anthony2k7

Looks like Fl numbers are heading back up.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eeyore daily said:


> RIGHT???? I need to know what limited gluten-free items they'll have.


oh goodness that would be hard to do! I feel for you! I'm not supposed to eat dairy but I will anyway, risk vs reward for me I suppose, but I know gluten issues are their own beast. 



JacknSally said:


> *I’m already dreaming about that warm brown sugar filled pretzel they mentioned. I hope the menus come out soon!*


Seriously!! I am just glad that even though I only have one day to enjoy it all on my Thanksgiving week I'll be back 3 weeks later with 2 more days to stuff myself. Need to pack some elastic waist shorts/pants.


----------



## karen4546

andyman8 said:


> I'm a big American flyer (have 150,000+ miles with them, credit card holder, etc...), and I've been wholeheartedly disappointed with how they've handled the pandemic. While I've been on almost empty American flights over the past several months, most have been packed by even pre-COVID standards. A total free-for-all when disembarking. Not a lot of mask enforcement either. I really don't care what they say about the air circulation, air particles, etc..., you're not going to convince me that that is totally safe.
> 
> And yes, I'd prefer the middle seat open. Will it keep me from flying? No; I really don't have much of a choice these days with work, family needs, etc... and I accept the risks. Anyone flying should go in expecting the risk these days.


We few American from MLU to MCO (layover DFW).  They oversold the flight and were asking for volunteers to take vouchers.  Our Flight was jam packed and not a vacant seat.  When we booked our flights, they said they were NOT selling the middle seats for our flights.  Things changed obviously.  On our return flight, even though we could not sit together, we upgraded to FC.  

Side note, SW canceled our daughters' flight 3 hours before flight time.  They were on the way to MSY and they got the text.  They drove and arrived at CCV 45 minutes after we did.  They made great time.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

Not really


anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like Fl numbers are heading back up.


not really.  The % positive was lower today but there were 15,000 more tests reported.  It’s always nice to see you bring your gloom and doom to this thread.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...X2Rb5QmyQgzAZuzEPh3RdEWISLnS3s0HC36KaMoFdKEbI


----------



## J-Dog

karen4546 said:


> I doubt it will be as easy as a "pin" because that is easily sold/duplicated.  But, I guess they could implant a microchip that shows your vaccinations-lol  just kidding.   Seriously though, they could have it connected with DMV and you could have it on your license.  Like the "donor" heart.


Yeah, that would work. 

Or, in the case of Disney, some kind of pre-arranged letter from your doctor to Disney linked to your MDE that gets you out of mask-wearing. The only problem is that probably wouldn't work anyway, since the CM's wouldn't know who to police - so then we're back to the vaccine being pointless if it doesn't get me out of any restrictions...


----------



## Farro

J-Dog said:


> Yeah, that would work.
> 
> Or, in the case of Disney, some kind of pre-arranged letter from your doctor to Disney linked to your MDE that gets you out of mask-wearing. The only problem is that probably wouldn't work anyway, since the CM's wouldn't know who to police - so then we're back to the vaccine being pointless if it doesn't get me out of any restrictions...



Well no because if vaccine works and people actually get it, cases and positivity rates will drop to the point of being able to reopen.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mr. Drauer said:


> Not really
> 
> not really.  The % positive was lower today but there were 15,000 more tests reported.  It’s always nice to see you bring your gloom and doom to this thread.


OK.... well 3 consecutive days above 5% for the first time in a month then. Still looks like numbers are heading upwards.


----------



## Eeyore daily

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like Fl numbers are heading back up.


Not surprising in the slightest. (That's why I laughed I wasn't trying to come off as rude)


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like Fl numbers are heading back up.



Yes, the ~1 month trend is going upwards.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> Well no because if vaccine works and people actually get it, cases and positivity rates will drop to the point of being able to reopen.


Yes, I agree, except for the fact that many people are short-sighted and selfish (maybe that includes me?), and that lack of immediate gratification is a big factor in the current anti-Covid-vaccine sentiment in the general population.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Well no because if vaccine works and people actually get it, cases and positivity rates will drop to the point of being able to reopen.


But can they give it to enough people quick enough before the immunity wears off?


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> But can they give it to enough people quick enough before the immunity wears off?



Well then let's not try!

Masks and social distancing forever everyone!


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> But can they give it to enough people quick enough before the immunity wears off?


Reading my profile photo might help.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Well then let's not try!
> 
> Masks and social distancing forever everyone!


Of course we've got to try. Just dont expect it to be a guaranteed fix.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Reading my profile photo might help.



Sorry!


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> OK.... well 3 consecutive days above 5% for the first time in a month then. Still looks like numbers are heading upwards.



Corresponds/reports to exactly what you are stating.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...-largest-single-day-increase-since-mid-august


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...K1ZwMfrv0H1C6y9lE4mOZAqipZdGVWsbtwLjx2au01PM0


----------



## Spridell

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like Fl numbers are heading back up.



People should keep track of things and make up their own minds for what's best for themselves and their family with regards to traveling to Florida.

That being said, I really see NO SCENARIO right now where Disney World would shutdown again.  

Things might get adjusted here and there but they were open when Florida was having 10,000 cases a day and things when smoothly.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> November 6th


they are keeping these details under wraps, I check everyday


----------



## Spridell

hertamaniac said:


> Corresponds/reports to exactly what you are stating.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/f...-largest-single-day-increase-since-mid-august



Not to get off topic but there was a large dump today in cases.  Which is the reason there was such a large number.

Tests from over 2 weeks ago were reported today.

https://cbs12.com/news/coronavirus/florida-reports-more-than-5500-new-cases-of-coronavirus


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> Not to get off topic but there was a large dump today in cases.  Which is the reason there was such a large number.
> 
> Tests from over 2 weeks ago were reported today.
> 
> https://cbs12.com/news/coronavirus/florida-reports-more-than-5500-new-cases-of-coronavirus


Its not clear from that but I think they mean the numbers on 1st Sept were high because of the quest dump, not todays.


----------



## anthony2k7

Spridell said:


> People should keep track of things and make up their own minds for what's best for themselves and their family with regards to traveling to Florida.
> 
> That being said, I really see NO SCENARIO right now where Disney World would shutdown again.
> 
> Things might get adjusted here and there but they were open when Florida was having 10,000 cases a day and things when smoothly.


I agree. Assuming cases don't go above at least 20,000 a day I dont expect anything to change in Fl or Disney. But, its possible they will go over 20,000 a day.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319385795287973891


----------



## hertamaniac

Duplicate post: deleted


----------



## hertamaniac

Spridell said:


> Not to get off topic but there was a large dump today in cases.  Which is the reason there was such a large number.
> 
> Tests from over 2 weeks ago were reported today.



If I plot a trend line using the FDOH website, it appears that new cases are on the rise over the last month.

https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/96dd742462124fa0b38ddedb9b25e429/


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319385795287973891


PSA: I wouldn’t read the rest of that thread. This whole thing has really not brought out the best in people.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I wish Disney APs would write back and tell them all the times we as fans have been heartbroken and disappointed.

   And they couldn’t care less.


----------



## hereforthechurros

J-Dog said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, and maybe it's a selfish attitude, but I am currently unwilling to get the vaccine as it is, *IF* restrictions aren't going to ease because of it. I just don't see the point of taking an unproven vaccine if I still need to social-distance and wear a mask for another 12 months. I will just wait the 12 months, then MAYBE get the vaccine.
> 
> Having said that though, if getting the vaccine gets me a little pin that I can stick on my shirt that says that I don't have to wear a mask and don't have to social distance anymore, then in that case, I will get it the first day that it's available.


Vaccines going through pretty intense phases of testing so if/when one is released I’m not sure why it would be referred to as unproven. But having a way to denote it was received would be great. Although I can pretty much guarantee Disney wouldn’t want to mess with tracking that regardless. Like someone else said they’ll most likely be one of the last to let go of the strict guidelines.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...K1ZwMfrv0H1C6y9lE4mOZAqipZdGVWsbtwLjx2au01PM0


So much news dropping this afternoon, thanks for being on it.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Well no because if vaccine works and people actually get it, cases and positivity rates will drop to the point of being able to reopen.


A vaccine won't fix the delays that are happening with new attractions.


----------



## Jrb1979

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I wish Disney APs would write back and tell them all the times we had fans have been heartbroken and disappointed.
> 
> And they couldn’t care less.


They only care about you when they need you.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> A vaccine won't fix the delays that are happening with new attractions.



There are more important things in the world to fix at the moment...


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> There are more important things in the world to fix at the moment...


Peoplemover?


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Peoplemover?



Yes.


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319402154776350720


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/holi...epcot-international-festival-of-the-holidays/


Oh come on get those cavalcades out on the 6th like the rest of the holiday garb


----------



## jlwhitney

hertamaniac said:


> Yes, the ~1 month trend is going upwards.



but it’s going up much slower so far then our summer spike


----------



## hereforthechurros

No word on the Chip & Dale Christmas tree spree scavenger hunt right?


----------



## Disdreamprincess

hereforthechurros said:


> No word on the Chip & Dale Christmas tree spree scavenger hunt right?


*Olaf’s Holiday Tradition Expedition*
Go on a festive quest around World Showcase hunting for holiday traditions that Frozen’s most loveable snowman has gathered—and lost—along the way!
This holiday season, Olaf can be spotted sledding all around World Showcase, collecting new and interesting holiday traditions to share with Anna and Elsa. Unfortunately, he’s had a bit of a bumpy ride… and has misplaced some traditions during his journey.
To help him get back on track, simply purchase your Scavenger Hunt map and stickers ($7.99) at participating locations, including Disney Traders, Mouse Gear, World Traveler and Port of Entry. You can also find them at Stroller Rental locations at the Main Entrance and at International Gateway, as well as the merchandise cart in the Canada Pavilion.
To play, search for Olaf in each pavilion, then match the tradition on his sleigh to the location on your sticker map. Once you have found all of the traditions, visit Disney Traders, Mouse Gear or World Traveler to redeem your map for a gift worth melting for (while supplies last).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disdreamprincess said:


> *Olaf’s Holiday Tradition Expedition*
> Go on a festive quest around World Showcase hunting for holiday traditions that Frozen’s most loveable snowman has gathered—and lost—along the way!
> This holiday season, Olaf can be spotted sledding all around World Showcase, collecting new and interesting holiday traditions to share with Anna and Elsa. Unfortunately, he’s had a bit of a bumpy ride… and has misplaced some traditions during his journey.
> To help him get back on track, simply purchase your Scavenger Hunt map and stickers ($7.99) at participating locations, including Disney Traders, Mouse Gear, World Traveler and Port of Entry. You can also find them at Stroller Rental locations at the Main Entrance and at International Gateway, as well as the merchandise cart in the Canada Pavilion.
> To play, search for Olaf in each pavilion, then match the tradition on his sleigh to the location on your sticker map. Once you have found all of the traditions, visit Disney Traders, Mouse Gear or World Traveler to redeem your map for a gift worth melting for (while supplies last).


How cute! Thanks so much for sharing this I totally missed it.


----------



## jade1

We flew Delta and hope they keep the middle seats empty forever as well.

Also hope they keep the line spacing here forever as well.

Today at 7DMT.



Precovid 7DMT


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t want to hear “PLEASE FILL IN ALL AVAILABLE SPACE” ever again.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> I don’t want to hear “PLEASE FILL IN ALL AVAILABLE SPACE” ever again.


Oh the HM line was famous for that. Horrible line pre-COVID, to just have both the FP and standby lines merge into a mass of humanity with the only non-happy CMs on property continually telling you to keep squeezing together. Not to mention those tents did nothing to keep the temperature down outside, so you were sweating and then had to get as close to people as you could while still outside. I never want to see that again!


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Oh the HM line was famous for that. Horrible line pre-COVID, to just have both the FP and standby lines merge into a mass of humanity with the only non-happy CMs on property continually telling you to keep squeezing together. Not to mention those tents did nothing to keep the temperature down outside, so you were sweating and then had to get as close to people as you could while still outside. I never want to see that again!



It was the absolute worst. My husband and I sandwich our daughter between us because I’m always worried about some creeper grabbing at her in there. That was by far the most uncomfortable place in pre Covid WDW.


----------



## rockpiece

Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.


----------



## skeeter31

rockpiece said:


> Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.


Yeah because a Main Street store CM has the inside knowledge of what the capacity limits for the entire theme park are right??


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.



As a former CM, I can confidently tell you that a CM helping someone in a shop on Main Street would not be privy to that kind of information. Rumors and speculation spread among CMs just as they do here. 

No different than a bus driver rumor.


----------



## gottalovepluto

EP extended hours ADRs opened for my Nov trip. Check if you’ve been waiting!


----------



## abs1978

gottalovepluto said:


> EP extended hours ADRs opened for my Nov trip. Check if you’ve been waiting!



Thanks for the heads up!  Just grabbed Rose and Crown for our first day.  I've been waiting for that!


----------



## osufeth24

Just got an email from Universal basically saying please don't come on weekends lol


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.


While CMs mean well we’ve learned they are notoriously misinformed or under informed, and often do not get first hand knowledge.

Which leads to an interesting question - does the union get exact capacity numbers? Not sure how they could agree to much without them during this time. And how much of that would leak down to managers/supervisors and possibly CMs? I mean somewhere along the way people need to know crowds for the day for staffing.


----------



## New Mouse

osufeth24 said:


> Just got an email from Universal basically saying please don't come on weekends lol



Guess they should have rethought that free til the end of the year pass!


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Just got an email from Universal basically saying please don't come on weekends lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319648903634079745


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah because a Main Street store CM has the inside knowledge of what the capacity limits for the entire theme park are right??


My thought exactly.  Cast members are speculating like crazy.  But none of them know what the capacity is and if they’ve increased it.  They are guessing like everyone else.


----------



## tlmadden73

rockpiece said:


> Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.


I would guess that is just anecdotal from what they are seeing?  The parks were obviously not reaching their "max capacity" during July/August/September ... now (as their is the holidays to celebrate and people have had 3 months to see that WDW is safe) ... more people are coming and they are closer to reaching that max capacity so it just simply IS more crowded, but I doubt WDW increased their max capacity (as they probably didn't need to since they weren't reaching it). 

Either way, there is a breaking point of how crowded the parks can get with the severely reduced ride throughput and spaced out queues.  Disney's main draw right now is "low crowds" .. but if that is negated by reduced ride capacity and thus "normal" length lines with no FP option .... you'll have a lot of frustrated guests who feel they are paying a lot of money for a severely less vacation experience (while having to wear masks all day).

I just wonder what that breaking point is .. obviously Universal is reaching that point on the weekends.


----------



## BorderTenny

hereforthechurros said:


> I mean somewhere along the way people need to know crowds for the day for staffing.


Not really. At most, whoever makes the schedules for any location (if it's even done by a human) just needs to know how many CM's they need to schedule at any time. I'm no computer expert, but I'm guessing this can probably be determined by a computer algorithm that directly pulls the number of park reservations made from the park reservation system. Nobody needs to see actual attendance numbers that way, so no way for them to leak. There's just the casual observation of "more CM's on a shift"="higher attendance", which is foolish to extrapolate to mean "attendance cap raised".


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah because a Main Street store CM has the inside knowledge of what the capacity limits for the entire theme park are right??


Thats just silly. Everyone knows its the bus drivers you need to speak to to get the hard facts.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> I would guess that is just anecdotal from what they are seeing?  The parks were obviously not reaching their "max capacity" during July/August/September ... now (as their is the holidays to celebrate and people have had 3 months to see that WDW is safe) ... more people are coming and they are closer to reaching that max capacity so it just simply IS more crowded, but I doubt WDW increased their max capacity (as they probably didn't need to since they weren't reaching it).
> 
> Either way, there is a breaking point of how crowded the parks can get with the severely reduced ride throughput and spaced out queues.  Disney's main draw right now is "low crowds" .. but if that is negated by reduced ride capacity and thus "normal" length lines with no FP option .... you'll have a lot of frustrated guests who feel they are paying a lot of money for a severely less vacation experience (while having to wear masks all day).
> 
> I just wonder what that breaking point is .. obviously Universal is reaching that point on the weekends.


Unfortunately it’s more likely just a CM that wants to feel semi-important and give out information to a guest. Front line CMs have no more in-depth knowledge of the workings of DisneyWorld than the greeter at Walmart has about the corporate workings of Walmart. But some will always want to sound like they do know more than they do.


----------



## andyman8

rockpiece said:


> Chapek is lying about capacity. My mom talked to a CM yesterday that was helping her in one of the shops on Main Street at MK, Capacity was at 20% until October 1st and has gone to 30% since then.


Perhaps the CM is talking about store capacity. My understanding is that they did recently up the percentage capacity for merchandise locations.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CGsRGOQJc-Q/


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> While CMs mean well we’ve learned they are notoriously misinformed or under informed, and often do not get first hand knowledge.
> 
> Which leads to an interesting question - does the union get exact capacity numbers? Not sure how they could agree to much without them during this time. And how much of that would leak down to managers/supervisors and possibly CMs? I mean somewhere along the way people need to know crowds for the day for staffing.


I just wanted to say that I like how you responded. You were respectful to the person you were replying to, and acknowledged that the CMs mean well, while explaining the flaw in believing the rumor.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Perhaps the CM is talking about store capacity. My understanding is that they did recently up the percentage capacity for merchandise locations.


Good point. Presumably resorts could equally have a different capacity percentage to the overall percentage.


----------



## PrincessV

I'll have to come back later to catch up on the 3 days I missed, but for now I'll drop and go - as promised, some real-life info on line lengths, wait times and crowd "feel"...

*Tuesday, Oct. 20, EP:*
Arrived around 12pm and went straight for F&W food, starting in Canada and going counter-clockwise all the way around WS
No F&W booth line was longer than 3 or 4 people and took minutes to go through. The lines tended to look closer to "normal" weekday lines due to social distancing.
There were pockets of congested walkways, and pockets of nearly empty walkways and no obvious rhyme or reason for either. At any time I could move a bit to give myself 6' from anyone, but in some spots it took more work. Not always easy to find a place to sit and eat, especially in shade, but pretty easy to find standing tables.

Hit FW around 3:30pm: SE, Seas, Journey were all walk on (posted 5mins), Soarin' about 8 minutes (posted10).

Back to WS around 5-6pm: much emptier all around - more open space in general and more open tables. PLENTY of room for everyone.

*Wednesday, Oct. 21, MK:*
Arrived around 10:45am and immediately caught "Boo to You Lite" cavalcade on Main St: plenty of open room to watch - nobody within 10 or more feet of me.
5 min "waits" (really just walking through the queues) for Barnstormer, Dumbo, UTS. None were utilizing all of their dedicated queues, let alone extra. Walkways felt more "crowded" than in late Aug., but nowhere near normal crowded: ample room to spread out.

A little before 12pm mobile ordered from Pinocchio's - hit "I am here" on way to restroom and order was ready by the time I finished washing my hands. Plenty of outdoor tables open and still open when I left about 45 minutes later.

Walked through Fantasyland to Splash - it definitely gets tight between Pan and Small World and no way to remain 6' from every person while going through, but it was truly only close for the few seconds it took to get through. It spread out and opened up again at HM.

Splash around 1:15pm was posted 45 mins, queue was using most of its dedicated outdoor queue - actual wait was about 25 mins, moving almost the entire time. Circled back to Pooh, where the queue ran all the way to Cheshire Cafe and posted wait was 30 mins - actual wait was a little over 15, moving continually. HM next: queue used all of the dedicated outdoor queue, except the graveyard area, plus a big out-and-back on the Riverboat ramps, posted wait was 35 mins: actual wait was just about 35, but only because I hit a cleaning cycle just before entering the building and was stuck there for 10 minutes. Final ride was POTC with posted wait of 45 mins, actual wait around 25, moving the entire time.

I caught 2 more cavalcades in the afternoon, with plenty of room to spread out for both. Overall, between about 2-5pm walkways felt busier than in late Aug, but still had plenty of room to maintain distance - it just took  a little more work on my part.

*Thursday, Oct. 22, DHS:*

Oh my. I get it now. This was my first time back at DHS since pre-COVID and it felt a LOT like Thanksgiving week last year.

Arrived by car at 9am and traffic was backed up, but moved quickly: I was parked and into the park by 9:30am. A LOT of people walking in - it wasn't easy to maintain distance. Upon entering, Hollywood Bl was VERY congested, but I went left into the Echo Lake area and it was nearly empty. I was in GE by 9:45 and found a shaded spot well away from everyone to wait - GE wasn't empty, but it wasn't very populated either: it felt a lot like the end of opening day, when the place had mostly emptied out. 

Got a ROTR BG and got in line for MF:SR at 10:15am: queue extended to the far end of the Falcon, posted wait of 35 when I got in and actual wait was 25. ROTR BG called just before 11am and I got in queue at 11: moved continuously and was around 15 mins before the action starts.

Mobile ordered a blue milk and circled back... GE was PACKED. Like, busier than the day we went during Thanksgiving week. Impossible to maintain 6' while walking, and difficult to find any spot to stop 6' from others. I walked back to the entrance path from grand Ave. and had more room there to stop and sip.

Mobile ordered lunch from ABC and it was ready in 5 minutes - 12pm. All outdoor tables were taken, mostly by people using them for a mask break, not actively eating or drinking (no food on the table.) No enforcement over there. I took my tray to a planter and balanced there to eat, but a kind CM saw a table open and held it while waving me over - that was appreciated! Commissary Lane was just busy, busy, busy. 

I left the park after lunch because it was time to go home, but would have left because it was too crowded for my comfort, pandemic or otherwise. Had I stayed the night, I'd have tried returning later in the day. I have no idea how things were in other areas of the park, but TP had expected wait times of 60-90 mins for everything at 1pm.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hmmm, I feel like I saw this idea come up already somewhere, but can't place my finger on it ... 

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disneyland-has-an-obligation-to-reopen/


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, I feel like I saw this idea come up already somewhere, but can't place my finger on it ...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disneyland-has-an-obligation-to-reopen/


It has to be a cost thing as to why they haven’t done this already. My thoughts are we would see something like this at DCA before Disneyland due to the parks nature/layout.


----------



## indylaw99

PrincessV said:


> I'll have to come back later to catch up on the 3 days I missed, but for now I'll drop and go - as promised, some real-life info on line lengths, wait times and crowd "feel"...
> 
> *Tuesday, Oct. 20, EP:
> 
> Wednesday, Oct. 21, MK:
> 
> Thursday, Oct. 22, DHS:*
> 
> Oh my. I get it now. This was my first time back at DHS since pre-COVID and it felt a LOT like Thanksgiving week last year.



You were in the exact same parks as I was on our whole 3-day trip! And rode ROTR an hour before us! We had to beat it out of there at 2:45 for a 5pm flight after waiting an hour for Mickey and Minnie (our longest wait of the day).

Do you happen to remember if DHS was the only park with all of its buckets filled this week? It was definitely the busiest of all 3 parks by far--waits were longer (but almost none as long as posted), tables were more likely to be taken up, and a lot of people were just standing around creating congestion. 

But I'm wondering....is this as bad as it gets from now through the holidays? I mean, it's not ideal. But is this the same capacity DHS will be at for Thanksgiving week and Christmas break? If so, it is definitely not worse than what I was expecting when we booked our trips pre-COVID. Just less other "sfuff" to do than usual besides eating and rides. 

I should add that we were in MK and EPCOT from park to close. We rode every ride in both parks except for Tomorrowland Speedway, Dumbo, Mission Space, and Frozen. But we also saw every cavalcade, the Cadaver Dans, and ate both a counter service meal and a sit-down meal in both parks. Plus lots of PhotoPass. We were in DHS for 5 hours and rode RNR, ROTR, Slinky Dog, TSM, and Minnie and Mickey. Plus a counter service lunch and the Pixar cavalcade. If we hadn't had to fly out, I think we would have ridden everything.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> It has to be a cost thing as to why they haven’t done this already. My thoughts are we would see something like this at DCA before Disneyland due to the parks nature/layout.


I believe opening up a Disney Park like this is far more expensive than Knott's Berry Farm.  Park employees for Disney make significantly more than those at Knott's Berry Farm.  With the very limited number of people they could let in, I think Disney would have a hard time having something like this not lose money.


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> I believe opening up a Disney Park like this is far more expensive than Knott's Berry Farm.  Park employees for Disney make significantly more than those at Knott's Berry Farm.  With the very limited number of people they could let in, I think Disney would have a hard time having something like this not lose money.


Which is why it likely hasn’t happened yet. I do still think a good and wine festival type event at DCA could work. Cost for entry and of course any food and merch inside.


----------



## jemtx

I like hearing the on-the-ground reports on wait times, crowds, etc.  Thank you to everyone. It’s very helpful for upcoming trip planning.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> hmmm, I feel like I saw this idea come up already somewhere, but can't place my finger on it ...
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disneyland-has-an-obligation-to-reopen/


This 100%. It's time to get creative. The Governor's decision was not unexpected, so instead of pouting about it
Yes, it hurts price integrity. Yes, it's costly. Yes, it's not the "typical" Guest Experience, but judging on the crowds we see at DTD every weekend, I think it's fair to say demand's there. 

With the holidays around the corner (and people really craving some sort of festivity), I cannot imagine the business a DCA or DL holiday festival would do. You could put up some basic holiday decorations and maybe even some lights. You could have special holiday marketplace kiosks. You could have the carolers up on the train station or at the Hollywood Backlot Stage. They've already got that special backlot store, so can you imagine the sales they'd do if they turned that into a holiday-themed merchandise location. Perhaps have Santa up on a balcony or somewhere up high (like the monorail arches at DCA) waving to Guests. Perhaps bring in some less expensive entertainment. They could then transition to a more general "Taste of" Festival after the holidays. I don't think this idea would work/be sustainable at WDW but DLR is perfect for it in the interim.

If they did it at DCA, they could even use it as an excuse to reopen VGC and solve that problem as well. Remember, VGC operations are basically entirely financed from Member Dues. In fact, (and this will almost certainly not happen) but they technically already have state approval to reopen all of GCH so if they really wanted they could open that with a skeleton crew as well. 

Not only does it get a few CMs back to work and bring in some revenue for the company, but you start to lay the foundation for a DLR reopening. It's one thing to tell the Governor, "We'll reopen responsibly and safely," and "there hasn't been an outbreak tied to us," snd it's another thing to show him. Frankly, I'm not sure he (or many leaders) are looking to anything to do with the state of Florida for guidance on reopening. I highly doubt the visit to WDW made any bearing on his decision one way or another. But with a festival of sort, not only does it demonstrate their ability to do reopen safely in California but I'm sure some people would travel for it and make a weekend trip out of it, so you help the local economy (something Disney keeps saying they're very concerned about) and you can then show the Governor the data: we had X amount of people come to this festival -- and x percent are estimated to be from more than 120 miles away -- and we didn't see a spike in OC/SoCal numbers. No outbreaks were reported. Does that mean all of a sudden attractions/shows reopen? No but perhaps it speeds up the timeline a bit. A lot can happen between now and next summer, and Disney's got to get creative.

I never thought WDW would offer a table-service to-go option, but when they realized that A) some of their Guests were still uncomfortable eating at their mostly indoor restaurants and B) during busier periods, they didn't always have the table-service dining capacity for everyone, they pivoted. DLR should do the same. As for why it hasn't happened yet, cost has to be a huge factor. I also think Disney genuinely believed they'd change the Governor's mind. And don't underestimate Disney's ideas of brand and price integrity. Initially, they would likely view a festival concept as "cheapening" the DLR brand -- allowing people in for a lower price point and without staple Disney offerings -- but we're in unprecedented times now and I'd hope they're starting to realize there are new rules right now.


----------



## tlmadden73

PrincessV said:


> *Thursday, Oct. 22, DHS:*
> 
> Oh my. I get it now. This was my first time back at DHS since pre-COVID and it felt a LOT like Thanksgiving week last year.
> 
> Arrived by car at 9am and traffic was backed up, but moved quickly: I was parked and into the park by 9:30am. A LOT of people walking in - it wasn't easy to maintain distance. Upon entering, Hollywood Bl was VERY congested, but I went left into the Echo Lake area and it was nearly empty. I was in GE by 9:45 and found a shaded spot well away from everyone to wait - GE wasn't empty, but it wasn't very populated either: it felt a lot like the end of opening day, when the place had mostly emptied out.
> 
> Got a ROTR BG and got in line for MF:SR at 10:15am: queue extended to the far end of the Falcon, posted wait of 35 when I got in and actual wait was 25. ROTR BG called just before 11am and I got in queue at 11: moved continuously and was around 15 mins before the action starts.
> 
> Mobile ordered a blue milk and circled back... GE was PACKED. Like, busier than the day we went during Thanksgiving week. Impossible to maintain 6' while walking, and difficult to find any spot to stop 6' from others. I walked back to the entrance path from grand Ave. and had more room there to stop and sip.
> 
> Mobile ordered lunch from ABC and it was ready in 5 minutes - 12pm. All outdoor tables were taken, mostly by people using them for a mask break, not actively eating or drinking (no food on the table.) No enforcement over there. I took my tray to a planter and balanced there to eat, but a kind CM saw a table open and held it while waving me over - that was appreciated! Commissary Lane was just busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I left the park after lunch because it was time to go home, but would have left because it was too crowded for my comfort, pandemic or otherwise. Had I stayed the night, I'd have tried returning later in the day. I have no idea how things were in other areas of the park, but TP had expected wait times of 60-90 mins for everything at 1pm.


I am not looking forward to the "crowds" at DHS when I go (though I would suspect (and hope) that less people are simply going to be going in January (no matter what max capacity is) than in Oct/Nov/Dec. 

Some of the social distancing will just need to be reduced soon, or as the crowds pick up, things will just be have too long of waits to be a "fun" place to be. The social distancing requirements in other places just means people will be "milling about" in walkways when they normally would be in lines, restaurants or shops. OR they need to simply except less park reservations for DHS (compared to the other parks) due to its popularity and small size (area-wise) and lack of attractions. (I'm sure not having all the M&Gs that DHS used to have (it had a tone) and not having big shows like Indiana Jones, Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast also keep a lot of people milling about).


----------



## andyman8

Lol, so Disney just announced they're opening shops and restaurants at Buena Vista Street. DTD is "expanding."


----------



## Brianstl

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort-extends-to-buena-vista-street/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> It has to be a cost thing as to why they haven’t done this already. My thoughts are we would see something like this at DCA before Disneyland due to the parks nature/layout.



also think just timing - like, if the ability to open as a theme park was potentially not that far away, why bother ... now that they know there is a good chance it won't be able to reopen as a theme park until next summer it makes more sense to investigate


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-resort-extends-to-buena-vista-street/


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t know why they even need executives at this point, a handful of DISers could give the same results. 

Seriously though DLR is going to be really interesting to watch and see all the out of the box ways they go about doing things before they can open. Still mad they aren’t turning it into a traveling carnival but we can’t have everything I guess.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Just got an email from Universal basically saying please don't come on weekends lol


They're closing at 10lm this weekend.  I went Wednesday and it was nice and empty,  did both houses 3 times,  walk on our 5 minutes wait,  even the tribute store was empty


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t know why they even need executives at this point, a handful of DISers could give the same results.
> 
> Seriously though DLR is going to be really interesting to watch and see all the out of the box ways they go about doing things before they can open. Still mad they aren’t turning it into a traveling carnival but we can’t have everything I guess.



and I would even do it WITH the 20% cut in pay that they had to do earlier this year


----------



## yulilin3

SWO is opening the Ice Bar next to wild artic this weekend,  they're filming promo shots today,  it's a nice space,  close to the entrance/ exit of sesame street.  Gonna try and get some pics tonight,  also the ice skating show is a go and scenery is being installed already at bayside stadium


----------



## DGsAtBLT

With the email Universal sent out, I would like to flashback to June(ish?) 2020 for a second, where there was praise galore for Universal figuring out how to open without reservations required where Disney “couldn’t”.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319689617969393664


----------



## PrincessV

indylaw99 said:


> You were in the exact same parks as I was on our whole 3-day trip! And rode ROTR an hour before us! We had to beat it out of there at 2:45 for a 5pm flight after waiting an hour for Mickey and Minnie (our longest wait of the day).


How funny! Hope you had a great trip!



> Do you happen to remember if DHS was the only park with all of its buckets filled this week?


I checked availability for APs the morning of the 20th and all three days were still green, so I do not think DHS filled any of the days, unless it did so day-of. That's kind of alarming as I think on it.



> But I'm wondering....is this as bad as it gets from now through the holidays? I mean, it's not ideal. But is this the same capacity DHS will be at for Thanksgiving week and Christmas break?


I kind of suspect this may be close. At least in terms of "feel." Of all the parks, I feel the crowds most in DHS under normal conditions.



tlmadden73 said:


> I am not looking forward to the "crowds" at DHS when I go (though I would suspect (and hope) that less people are simply going to be going in January (no matter what max capacity is) than in Oct/Nov/Dec.


I agree - I'm expecting to see a drop in Jan, too. Maybe even in early Dec.



> The social distancing requirements in other places just means people will be "milling about" in walkways when they normally would be in lines, restaurants or shops.


The milling about was what was really noticeable to me at DHS. Just bunches of people not really doing anything but taking up space... in places that can't really handle having space taken up, if that makes sense.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

rteetz said:


> Ask and you shall receive


Yay. That's the spirit.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319689617969393664


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319689617969393664



"soon" is the new four-letter word for 2020


----------



## Farro

Lotus Blossom Cafe reopens at Epcot!!!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGsRGOQJc-Q/



Uhm...You may now air hug the bride?  I don’t think so.  Who wants masked wedding photos for thousands of dollars?


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Apologize in advance if this has been discussed already ...

Today I received a push notification that the Memory Maker photos from our weeklong trip in February in were loaded back onto our MDE. They had expired in March. They’re trying to lure me back! Or they want us to purchase photo gifts ...

I’m actually somewhat surprised they did this, since going through the photos is a reminder of how normal things were not too long ago. Tons of character meet & greet photos, no masks, etc.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

No way would I pay those prices for pictures in masks. Especially when there’s so many other places you can get married where masks aren’t required.

My SO and I want to elope at Philadelphia City Hall (gorgeous building) but won’t until masks aren’t required inside the building. We can get pictures outside on Broad St. without masks But not during the ceremony or inside the building. So it’s either wait or pick a new venue. We are fine waiting.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Uhm...You may now air hug the bride?  I don’t think so.  Who wants masked wedding photos for thousands of dollars?



I know a handful of people who actually did get married in a mask due to mandates in their area(and had most guests over zoom). Gotta do what you gotta do! They were not on the entire ceremony if I remember right. Some people don’t want to postpone, potentially for years, and are making the best of it. If nothing else, those are gonna be some priceless photos later on.

I mean, if people are paying big bucks to go to Disney right now in masks and with modifications, why not the weddings too? Probably lets people get away with paying for less guests lol.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> No way would I pay those prices for pictures in masks. Especially when there’s so many other places you can get married where masks aren’t required.



Well, it would certainly be unique!

I actually don't mind having memories of this. No it's not fun, but it is the first time something like this has happened to most of us and it will be a big moment in history.

We've actually been taking a lot of pictures of us out in masks, long lines of people socially distancing, now the cold weather igloos for dining! We have a fun picture of us and a few family members having a bbq in our backyard, all wearing masks! 

Will definitely be getting memory maker even if we need masks next May!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Well, it would certainly be unique!
> 
> I actually don't mind having memories of this. No it's not fun, but it is the first time something like this has happened to most of us and it will be a big moment in history.
> 
> We've actually been taking a lot of pictures of us out in masks, long lines of people socially distancing, now the cold weather igloos for dining!



Yes, exactly! Making the best of this garbage.

When my kids are grown, I bet I know which first day of school pictures are going to be pulled out most often to show their kids. At least I hope their kids are blown away at the idea we all wore masks everywhere...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Farro said:


> Well, it would certainly be unique!
> 
> I actually don't mind having memories of this. No it's not fun, but it is the first time something like this has happened to most of us and it will be a big moment in history.
> 
> We've actually been taking a lot of pictures of us out in masks, long lines of people socially distancing, now the cold weather igloos for dining!
> 
> Will definitely be getting memory maker even if we need masks next May!



We’re doing the same. I like having the pictures and a story to tell in the future. But I draw the line at an expensive Disney wedding. Lol. 

I’ve seen weddings and quinceaneras and sweet 16s done in my area without masks. They take a few with masks to mark the occasion but they arent required the whole time.

I actually follow someone who had a lavish Orlando wedding last week. It was stunning. I’m sure pricier than a Disney wedding. No masks in sight.


----------



## rteetz

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Uhm...You may now air hug the bride?  I don’t think so.  Who wants masked wedding photos for thousands of dollars?


Just so people are aware they do allow some photos without masks.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Just so people are aware they do allow some photos without masks.



*goes to find my pitchfork*


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> Just so people are aware they do allow some photos without masks.


I have a friend planning a WDW wedding - she was told the couple and all guests must wear masks at all times during the ceremony, even while sealing their union with a kiss. And absolutely all photos must show mask-wearing. She postponed in hopes of not needing masks next year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

No way would I have any wedding right now, but that’s just my humble opinion.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> I have a friend planning a WDW wedding - she was told the couple and all guests must wear masks at all times during the ceremony, even while sealing their union with a kiss. And absolutely all photos must show mask-wearing. She postponed in hopes of not needing masks next year.


Someone on the disboards FB group showed photos with both. I know I saw the same for a Disney springs wedding recently too. Bride and groom were allowed to remove masks for some photos but that was it.


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> "soon" is the new four-letter word for 2020



*I have a different four-letter word for 2020.*


----------



## Mit88

With how desperate Disney is, I expect this to be the sooniest soon we’ve seen this year. Shopping season is a comin, Main St will be open within the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## anthony2k7

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Uhm...You may now air hug the bride?  I don’t think so.  Who wants masked wedding photos for thousands of dollars?


Disney does. That's who.


----------



## anthony2k7

So have the confirmed if this limited opening of DCA is ticketed or are they just opening the gates and letting people in for free?


----------



## andyman8

FriendShip boats are back Nov. 1!

Will stop at S&D, BW, YC&BC as well as Epcot and DHS.


----------



## Farro

FriendShip Boats returning!!!

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...t-service-epcot-hollywood-studios-november-1/


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SaintsManiac said:


> No way would I have any wedding right now, but that’s just my humble opinion.


Totally opposite. An excuse to get married without having a bunch of ppl staring at me? Sign me up! (If I weren't already married.) Although NO pics without masks would be a deal breaker - I hope they do, in fact, allow the wedding party to remove masks. Esp since it's not like photographers have to get right up in their faces for every shot. DH actually officiated a wedding in Austin a few mos ago. There were only a couple guests (I think the limit was 10 ppl?). Brides took off masks for the actual (very quick, due to temperatures) ceremony, then they all got some quick pics without masks. The venue had a camera set up for everyone else to watch.

Obviously this isn't the time for large weddings, and it sucks that people are having to postpone to get the wedding they want. But there are probably others for whom current restrictions aren't deal breakers.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> FriendShip boats are back Nov. 1!



Ya beat me to it!


----------



## midnight star

anthony2k7 said:


> So have the confirmed if this limited opening of DCA is ticketed or are they just opening the gates and letting people in for free?


I think the article from the blog said no admission required. So it’s free. I’m wondering how the parking situation is going to be ? Simba lot fills up fast especially on weekends


----------



## msteddom

I predict they open the Pixar Pals lot.  It is an easy walk over the skybridge from there to DTD.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Friendship Boats returning!!!
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...t-service-epcot-hollywood-studios-november-1/


Can't be long for the other boats.  Will ride from DS to OKW for a cold one at the Gurgling suitcase if they are back by early Dec.  Will be first time not staying there for awhile.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> With how desperate Disney is, I expect this to be the sooniest soon we’ve seen this year. Shopping season is a comin, Main St will be open within the next 2-3 weeks



Wonder if they will do holiday decorations ... Would be kinda neat to just go over and walk down and dressed up Main St, get some photos eat a Mickey pretzel , etc


----------



## Disdreamprincess

JacknSally said:


> *I have a different four-letter word for 2020.*


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

Farro said:


> FriendShip Boats returning!!!
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...t-service-epcot-hollywood-studios-november-1/


Sorry if this is obvious but do we think this will help free up some skyliner congestion?


----------



## Disdreamprincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wonder if they will do holiday decorations ... Would be kinda neat to just go over and walk down and dressed up Main St, get some photos eat a Mickey pretzel , etc


The offering is limited at DTD, it would be soooo good to have that cheesy jalapeño Mickey pretzel   
And holiday decorations would be such a treat.


----------



## Farro

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Sorry if this is obvious but do we think this will help free up some skyliner congestion?



Only going from Epcot to DHS i suppose. Not for Pop Century i dont think.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

andyman8 said:


> FriendShip boats are back Nov. 1!
> 
> Will stop at S&D, BW, YC&BC as well as Epcot and DHS.


That's my kind of Friday, another good news


----------



## Tigger's ally

Farro said:


> Only going from Epcot to DHS i suppose. Not for Pop Century i dont think.


Could also from DHS to YC and BC via the IG skyliner station.


----------



## skeeter31

Tigger's ally said:


> Can't be long for the other boats.  Will ride from DS to OKW for a cold one at the Gurgling suitcase if they are back by early Dec.  Will be first time not staying there for awhile.


I think it’ll be longer for the DS boats. Only 2 of the 4 resorts serviced by those boats are open, and the docks at OKW and SS are so small, especially OKW. To socially distance on the dock to wait for that boat, the line would be right in the middle of the main walkway to the pool, restaurant and lobby. So I really don’t see those boats coming back any time soon.


----------



## rteetz

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Sorry if this is obvious but do we think this will help free up some skyliner congestion?


I don’t think it will do much there. Most of the Skyliner traffic to DHS is from CBR and Pop.


----------



## Tigger's ally

skeeter31 said:


> I think it’ll be longer for the DS boats. Only 2 of the 4 resorts serviced by those boats are open, and the docks at OKW and SS are so small, especially OKW. To socially distance on the dock to wait for that boat, the line would be right in the middle of the main walkway to the pool, restaurant and lobby. So I really don’t see those boats coming back any time soon.


The OKW boat never has more than 25 people on it and I ride it alot.  Easy to have 20ish people in a line socially distanced on the water side of that main walkway.  Heck, there are usually people playing cornhole on that walkway it is so wide.


----------



## skeeter31

Tigger's ally said:


> The OKW boat never has more than 25 people on it and I ride it alot.  Easy to have 20ish people in a line socially distanced on the water side of that main walkway.  Heck, there are usually people playing cornhole on that walkway it is so wide.


It is wide, but are they going to want that line there for the long amount of time it takes for the boats to arrive? I just don’t know. It’s our home resort, so we’re there a ton, and I just can’t see them wanting to bottle up that area with the socially distanced line for the boat. But hopefully I’m wrong.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it will do much there. Most of the Skyliner traffic to DHS is from CBR and Pop.


And remember what also happens on November 1: AoA reopens. So there will be more people theoretically relying on the Skyliner for transportation to Epcot and DHS. Can't imagine it's a coincidence, given that they've been recommending YC, BCV, and BWV Guests use the Skyliner to get to DHS up to this point.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> And remember what also happens on November 1: AoA reopens. So there will be more people theoretically relying on the Skyliner for transportation to Epcot and DHS. Can't imagine it's a coincidence, given that they've been recommending YC, BCV, and BWV Guests use the Skyliner to get to DHS up to this point.


Ahhh!!! And it finally makes sense


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> And remember what also happens on November 1: AoA reopens. So there will be more people theoretically relying on the Skyliner for transportation to Epcot and DHS. Can't imagine it's a coincidence, given that they've been recommending YC, BCV, and BWV Guests use the Skyliner to get to DHS up to this point.


That’s not what I’ve heard. Per CMs I know they’ve been telling guests to use a bus instead of the Skyliner from IG. At Boardwalk you really should just walk.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

For those that need to know.... at 7:26 on a Friday night, Carpets is walk-on and they’ll let you stay on as long as you want. Until 8pm, of course. 

Best part of the day... the little guy being tall enough to ride space mountain for the first time. 

Worst part of the day... getting stuck in small world during a cleaning cycle. 

Overall, I wouldn’t call it as busy as last year this time, but not much different than a slow January day. Except during covid the wait for the carousel really is 30 minutes and is apparently the only time my children want to ride it.


----------



## DebbieB

rteetz said:


> That’s not what I’ve heard. Per CMs I know they’ve been telling guests to use a bus instead of the Skyliner from IG. At Boardwalk you really should just walk.



I don’t think they have had a bus from BW or BC.  Walk or Skyliner only choice.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Wonder if they will do holiday decorations ... Would be kinda neat to just go over and walk down and dressed up Main St, get some photos eat a Mickey pretzel , etc



Id definitely expect decorations to be up. The picture of Elias and Co. has holiday decorations. While it costs labor to put the decorations up, the decorations themselves are sitting in a warehouse. And I would think they’d want to give guests some semblance of the holiday season when walking into the parks


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> That’s not what I’ve heard. Per CMs I know they’ve been telling guests to use a bus instead of the Skyliner from IG. At Boardwalk you really should just walk.


They told us in September no bus and to take Skyliner.


----------



## Anna_Sh

I was at EPCOT today for the third time since they reopened.  It was by far the most crowded I’ve seen it.  I kept thinking it was really crowded, and I had to remind myself that six months ago I would have considered today’s crowds barely busy at all.  On the plus side, all of the food booths were open even though it’s not the weekend, so I finally got my charcuterie from Spain (I have a weekday select AP).  Social distancing was a little more difficult than on my previous trips, but I didn’t have any real problems.  The line at the Les Halles was really reasonable, but some of the lines for the food booths were pretty long.  I got to see the princesses in their carriage, Minnie/Mickey in their car, and Alice at the new greeting location.  If anyone plans to shop in the AP pop up shop, be prepared to spend some fairly significant time.  The line to get in started in Italy, and the line inside to check out was pretty impressive as well.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

andyman8 said:


> FriendShip boats are back Nov. 1!
> 
> Will stop at S&D, BW, YC&BC as well as Epcot and DHS.



I am SO excited about this!  We arrive Nov 2nd and are staying at BWV!  I'm going with my mom and uncle, who has trouble walking long distances.  I'm so glad we'll have another option for getting to DHS (or at least back to BWV after DHS).


----------



## MrsBooch

I wonder if resort boats will come back - WL to Contemporary etc


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anna_Sh said:


> I was at EPCOT today for the third time since they reopened.  It was by far the most crowded I’ve seen it.  I kept thinking it was really crowded, and I had to remind myself that six months ago I would have considered today’s crowds barely busy at all.  On the plus side, all of the food booths were open even though it’s not the weekend, so I finally got my charcuterie from Spain (I have a weekday select AP).  Social distancing was a little more difficult than on my previous trips, but I didn’t have any real problems.  The line at the Les Halles was really reasonable, but some of the lines for the food booths were pretty long.  I got to see the princesses in their carriage, Minnie/Mickey in their car, and Alice at the new greeting location.  If anyone plans to shop in the AP pop up shop, be prepared to spend some fairly significant time.  The line to get in started in Italy, and the line inside to check out was pretty impressive as well.


I’m thinking the AP shop should be my first stop when I hit EP... although this could be a sign I have a problem...

Normal folk “what ride first?!”
Me “how do I give The Mouse more money?!”


----------



## Leigh L

Was just checking November hours, looks like the weekends have gotten another extension (I only checked the first two weeks). On my dates MK now closes at 9 p.m., EP at 10 p.m. (Sure wish I had an AK day for the 8 a.m. to 7 p.m. lol)


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m thinking the AP shop should be my first stop when I hit EP... although this could be a sign I have a problem...
> 
> Normal folk “what ride first?!”
> Me “how do I give The Mouse more money?!”


Normal is overrated- besides - I have had my eye on these character spatulas since September...my first line will be to get into World of Disney


----------



## MrsBooch

Leigh L said:


> Was just checking November hours, looks like the weekends have gotten another extension (I only checked the first two weeks). On my dates MK now closes at 9 p.m., EP at 10 p.m. (Sure wish I had an AK day for the 8 a.m. to 7 p.m. lol)


Omg our AK day is now 8am to 8pm!


----------



## andyman8

We've got a new record for latest MK close: 10pm. Starting December 20, MK operates from 8am to 10pm. Also DHS will see its first hours extension since the hours were cut in September: closing at 8pm again (but it will open at 9am instead of 10am) . Epcot is also seeing hours extended with a 10am opening for the first time since it reopened (and will close at 9pm). DAK will open at 7am and close at 7pm.

Interestingly enough, the hour modifications stop at NYE. Dec. 31 still has hours the originally posted hours.


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> Id definitely expect decorations to be up. The picture of Elias and Co. has holiday decorations. While it costs labor to put the decorations up, the decorations themselves are sitting in a warehouse. And I would think they’d want to give guests some semblance of the holiday season when walking into the parks


I'm guessing they'll have some, but not much.  We really surprised and a bit disappointed by the huge lack of Halloween decorations at WDW   All they really had were the pumpkins on the light poles...no stacking pumpkins, pumpkins saying see ya real soon on the way out, scarecrowish Halloween people etc.  The flowers and mickey head in front of train station weren't orange...it was kinda odd.


----------



## Farro

brockash said:


> I'm guessing they'll have some, but not much.  We really surprised and a bit disappointed by the huge lack of Halloween decorations at WDW   All they really had were the pumpkins on the light poles...no stacking pumpkins, pumpkins saying see ya real soon on the way out, scarecrowish Halloween people etc.  The flowers and mickey head in front of train station weren't orange...it was kinda odd.




All of 2020 has been odd.

At this point I think we need to be happy with what we are getting rather than upset about what we aren't.

"It's the little things" should take on a whole new meaning for people.


----------



## paradesintherain

Farro said:


> All of 2020 has been odd.
> 
> At this point I think we need to be happy with what we are getting rather than upset about what we aren't.
> 
> "It's the little things" should take on a whole new meaning for people.



I think we ought to let people feel what they feel in a very strange year. 

Another side to that is that with SO MUCH bad stuff happening, oftentimes the little not so great things can seem overwhelming.


----------



## Farro

paradesintherain said:


> I think we ought to let people feel what they feel in a very strange year.
> 
> Another side to that is that with SO MUCH bad stuff happening, oftentimes the little not so great things can seem overwhelming.



Oh everyone can feel whatever they want. We've all had our crap to deal with this year. No worries.

Just sometimes it helps to try and look at the brightside during a time like this. Especially on a Disney board. 


(but I'm also annoyingly positive at times)


----------



## Vern60

Not sure if this has been posted here or not, but ....

Looks like hours are changing on 12/21
MK 8-10
EP 10-9
HS 9-8
AK 7-7
Wow, nice! That's a lot of extra hours. Looks like they run through 12/30


----------



## Vern60

Well, I only had to go back one page to see someone beat me to it hours ago! Drat, I don't think I'd make a good news reporter  
But I'm glad I looked back a tad, friendship boats are returning? Woo hoo


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

rteetz said:


> That’s not what I’ve heard. Per CMs I know they’ve been telling guests to use a bus instead of the Skyliner from IG. At Boardwalk you really should just walk.


I can confirm that.  At check in guests will be advised to take a bus from AoA.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> We've got a new record for latest MK close: 10pm. Starting December 20, MK operates from 8am to 10pm. Also DHS will see its first hours extension since the hours were cut in September: closing at 8pm again (but it will open at 9am instead of 10am) . Epcot is also seeing hours extended with a 10am opening for the first time since it reopened (and will close at 9pm). DAK will open at 7am and close at 7pm.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the hour modifications stop at NYE. Dec. 31 still has hours the originally posted hours.


I get the feeling Disney are again waiting to see what the other parks have planned for NYE before making final decisions


----------



## Geomom

MrsBooch said:


> Normal is overrated- besides - I have had my eye on these character spatulas since September...my first line will be to get into World of Disney


We bought Lumiere and Cogsworth spatulas at the Boardwalk shop during our July/August stay (with the 30% AP discount)...they had just put them on display that day, lol.  We made good use of that AP discount during our trip...yep, the mouse got plenty of money from us...but we saved so much, lol.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> I get the feeling Disney are again waiting to see what the other parks have planned for NYE before making final decisions


Well we already know sea world is doing their annual nye event,  9am to midnight
Universal will not do their citywalk party but with the addition of cinematic spectacular this weekend and them extending hours to 10 pm already starting this weekend we can guarantee they'll be open late on nye


----------



## TheMaxRebo

A report the Tokyo Disney parks will only honor dated tickets starting in 2021 - not longer doing the AP lottery


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> A report the Tokyo Disney parks will only honor dated tickets starting in 2021 - not longer doing the AP lottery


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


>





【Notice】
 From October 23, 2020 (Friday), for those who have an annual passport, refunds will be provided according to the remaining validity period after February 29, 2020 (Saturday).
 The planned expiration date will not be extended. Please note.
 For details >>


----------



## Figvention

Farro said:


> All of 2020 has been odd.
> 
> At this point I think we need to be happy with what we are getting rather than upset about what we aren't.
> 
> "It's the little things" should take on a whole new meaning for people.



We have great fear that these “little things" will not comeback as the accountants realize we will Keep coming without them. Space Mountain no longer makes my trip memorable, sipping an afternoon tea with my wife while listening to live music at the GF did.

This is not a bag on Disney post, but I fear they will lose the older patrons who don’t rush to a ride a rope drop.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Well we already know sea world is doing their annual nye event,  9am to midnight
> Universal will not do their citywalk party but with the addition of cinematic spectacular this weekend and them extending hours to 10 pm already starting this weekend we can guarantee they'll be open late on nye




Are you going to Uni tonight? Wondering if anyone is live streaming the show.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Figvention said:


> We have great fear that these “little things" will not comeback as the accountants realize we will Keep coming without them. Space Mountain no longer makes my trip memorable, sipping an afternoon tea with my wife while listening to live music at the GF did.
> 
> This is not a bag on Disney post, but I fear they will lose the older patrons who don’t rush to a ride a rope drop.




I honestly see all sides of this. Right now I would just be happy to walk down Main St and see ANY Christmas decorations, but I know that next year I would be disappointed if things weren't as grand as they've always been for the holidays. Short term vs. long term makes me nervous.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...x5D1TisIXaeV3RADwQ5goJ2qAyE4eawprnlajnrM9RLsY


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Are you going to Uni tonight? Wondering if anyone is live streaming the show.


No, I'm working


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/magi...during-holidays-4-more-hours-per-day-of-play/


----------



## Farro

Figvention said:


> We have great fear that these “little things" will not comeback as the accountants realize we will Keep coming without them. Space Mountain no longer makes my trip memorable, sipping an afternoon tea with my wife while listening to live music at the GF did.
> 
> This is not a bag on Disney post, but I fear they will lose the older patrons who don’t rush to a ride a rope drop.



In regards to the Halloween decor, etc - that will come back. They will have parties again as they are big money makers.

I have absolutely no idea on if other things lost (orchestra) will come back. Maybe in some way, shape or form.

And my reference to little things in life was not just Disney. Right now we have no choice to but to either be mad/sad/depressed/scared (which is normal and we've all been there during this) or try and take comfort in the little things we have now, which is where my mind is currently in this phase of the pandemic.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...HUniY-Erj0i2QqKKzw1NHw95viUbZM7sPZ93CAInUeqDw


----------



## Mit88

brockash said:


> I'm guessing they'll have some, but not much.  We really surprised and a bit disappointed by the huge lack of Halloween decorations at WDW   All they really had were the pumpkins on the light poles...no stacking pumpkins, pumpkins saying see ya real soon on the way out, scarecrowish Halloween people etc.  The flowers and mickey head in front of train station weren't orange...it was kinda odd.



Yeah, I’m not saying they’re gonna go all out on decorations, but they’ll have you feeling the holiday magic when you come in the parks. While we claim they don’t care about guests and it’s only about the money, I can’t imagine they make this experience just walking in, going into the stores and eatery’s and leave. They’ll give guests something to look at


----------



## Farro

Rumor is ESPN Club is opening on 11/1, anyone confirm/deny?

I do see hours starting that day on Disney website - 12 pm to 11 pm!


----------



## Beachmom0317

Farro said:


> Rumor is ESPN Club is opening on 11/1, anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> I do see hours starting that day on Disney website - 12 pm to 11 pm!


So exciting! I heard rumors on a FB group I’m on that the boats at BW will begin that day too! We’re staying at boardwalk 11/15 and I’ll be even more excited If there’s more life on the boardwalk!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like these expanded hours are just for the holidays - reduced hours back starting Jan 2nd

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disney-world-releases-theme-park-hours-through-january-9-2021/


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320012011946860548


----------



## Vern60

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like these expanded hours are just for the holidays - reduced hours back starting Jan 2nd
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disney-world-releases-theme-park-hours-through-january-9-2021/


Not to sound selfish, but as long as they cover my trip, which they do!!! Whooo Hooo That's all that really matters, hehe


----------



## Vern60

Beachmom0317 said:


> So exciting! I heard rumors on a FB group I’m on that the boats at BW will begin that day too! We’re staying at boardwalk 11/15 and I’ll be even more excited If there’s more life on the boardwalk!


I'm pretty excited about this too, even though we aren't staying at a crescent lake resort. It's just nice to see the activity, or for fun, we might take the skyliner to EP, then a boat to HS, just to experience the ride. Definitely nice to see more things coming back online.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Jessica Geisler said:


> For those that need to know.... at 7:26 on a Friday night, Carpets is walk-on and they’ll let you stay on as long as you want. Until 8pm, of course.
> 
> Best part of the day... the little guy being tall enough to ride space mountain for the first time.
> 
> Worst part of the day... getting stuck in small world during a cleaning cycle.
> 
> Overall, I wouldn’t call it as busy as last year this time, but not much different than a slow January day. Except during covid the wait for the carousel really is 30 minutes and is apparently the only time my children want to ride it.


Wow, we have the same last name. Not something you see everyday so took me by surprise.

Anyways, carry on all... haha


----------



## Jrb1979

Jessica Geisler said:


> For those that need to know.... at 7:26 on a Friday night, Carpets is walk-on and they’ll let you stay on as long as you want. Until 8pm, of course.
> 
> Best part of the day... the little guy being tall enough to ride space mountain for the first time.
> 
> Worst part of the day... getting stuck in small world during a cleaning cycle.
> 
> Overall, I wouldn’t call it as busy as last year this time, but not much different than a slow January day. Except during covid the wait for the carousel really is 30 minutes and is apparently the only time my children want to ride it.


I thought Carpets was the most popular attraction in all the land. 

I thought the demand was back according to many.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Rumor is ESPN Club is opening on 11/1, anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> I do see hours starting that day on Disney website - 12 pm to 11 pm!


Just to caution everyone: the hours have been on the pages for that and Flying Fish for about a month now (listing operating hours going back the start of this month when obviously they weren’t open). In the past, Disney has put up the hours one to two weeks in advance of the reopening but they’ve shown “No Times Available” for any date before the reopening date.

That‘s not to say that there’s no way ESPN/Flying Fish reopen on 11/1. It came from their pages on Yelp, which is kind of a strange way for Disney to do that. So who knows? We’ll find out soon I suppose.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Just to caution everyone: the hours have been on the pages for that and Flying Fish for about a month now (listing operating hours going back the start of this month when obviously they weren’t open). In the past, Disney has put up the hours one to two weeks in advance of the reopening but they’ve shown “No Times Available” for any date before the reopening date.
> 
> That‘s not to say that there’s no way ESPN/Flying Fish reopen on 11/1. It came from their pages on Yelp, which is kind of a strange way for Disney to do that. So who knows? We’ll find out soon I suppose.


Yeah I’ve seen numerous conflicting reports on this ESPN news on multiple sites. Some are saying it is opening 11/1, others are saying there is no reopening date at all, and some have actually said ESPN club will never reopen. I don’t think the latter is going to happen, but I’m holding out hope of an 11/1 opening as we check in 11/2


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Just to caution everyone: the hours have been on the pages for that and Flying Fish for about a month now (listing operating hours going back the start of this month when obviously they weren’t open). In the past, Disney has put up the hours one to two weeks in advance of the reopening but they’ve shown “No Times Available” for any date before the reopening date.
> 
> That‘s not to say that there’s no way ESPN/Flying Fish reopen on 11/1. It came from their pages on Yelp, which is kind of a strange way for Disney to do that. So who knows? We’ll find out soon I suppose.


I see ESPN closed through Jan 2nd, no word after that, the schedule is blank, same for Flying Fish


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> Yeah, I’m not saying they’re gonna go all out on decorations, but they’ll have you feeling the holiday magic when you come in the parks. While we claim they don’t care about guests and it’s only about the money, I can’t imagine they make this experience just walking in, going into the stores and eatery’s and leave. They’ll give guests something to look at


They're definitely good at making people want to come to spend money, so I'm sure they'll do what they think will give them the best cost benefit...whatever the balance between cost/reward.


----------



## Elle23

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...HUniY-Erj0i2QqKKzw1NHw95viUbZM7sPZ93CAInUeqDw



Well lookie there....they CAN expand HS hours!


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I thought the demand was back according to many.



I’m happy to see you’re able to make this observation for the first time in almost 3 months. I know how much it means to you

When do DHS and AK close for 2 days a week again? Just wondering since you were certain that was happening.


----------



## wp4lf189

Here now and I’d love to have dinner in Epcot tonight but I went  to Hollywood Studios today...can’t they satisfy our food cravings by letting us park hop for dinner reservations...at least DVC & APs...sorry just venting


----------



## osufeth24

Everyone here keeps looking at hours and stuff, and I'm sitting here STILL waiting for them to release the dang Ahsoka saber


----------



## Ariel 1715

tlmadden73 said:


> I would guess that is just anecdotal from what they are seeing?  The parks were obviously not reaching their "max capacity" during July/August/September ... now (as their is the holidays to celebrate and people have had 3 months to see that WDW is safe) ... more people are coming and they are closer to reaching that max capacity so it just simply IS more crowded, but I doubt WDW increased their max capacity (as they probably didn't need to since they weren't reaching it).
> 
> Either way, there is a breaking point of how crowded the parks can get with the severely reduced ride throughput and spaced out queues.  Disney's main draw right now is "low crowds" .. but if that is negated by reduced ride capacity and thus "normal" length lines with no FP option .... you'll have a lot of frustrated guests who feel they are paying a lot of money for a severely less vacation experience (while having to wear masks all day).
> 
> I just wonder what that breaking point is .. obviously Universal is reaching that point on the weekends.


We are just back and I can tell you it was regular October crowds as far as I could tell! Very busy, not great social distancing especially in MK and HS!  Wait times even during weekdays were long and mask compliance at about 80  percent. Anyone want specific questions answered just message me! Still had an awesome trip but those videos are very deceiving!


----------



## rstevens333

wp4lf189 said:


> can’t they satisfy our food cravings by letting us park hop for dinner reservations...at least DVC & APs...sorry just venting



That's a neat idea. Park hopping to EPCOT after, say, 4pm if you have a dining reservation.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like these expanded hours are just for the holidays - reduced hours back starting Jan 2nd
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disney-world-releases-theme-park-hours-through-january-9-2021/



*sigh*. I'm still planning to come forwhat would have been marathon weekend.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I’m happy to see you’re able to make this observation for the first time in almost 3 months. I know how much it means to you
> 
> When do DHS and AK close for 2 days a week again? Just wondering since you were certain that was happening.


I never said they were going to close 2 days a week.

If demand was so high, how come more resorts aren't open and hours are being cut Jan 1st


----------



## wp4lf189

Ariel 1715 said:


> We are just back and I can tell you it was regular October crowds as far as I could tell! Very busy, not great social distancing especially in MK and HS!  Wait times even during weekdays were long and mask compliance at about 80  percent. Anyone want specific questions answered just message me! Still had an awesome trip but those videos are very deceiving!


 I second this entire post!


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I never said they were going to close 2 days a week.
> 
> If demand was so high, how come more resorts aren't open and hours are being cut Jan 1st



No one said the demand was “high”, doesn’t mean it’s non existent as you claim it to be.

If demand was so low, why has Disney cut hours, and then extend hours for those same dates? On numerous occasions I may add. “Cutting” hours for January in October is like in September when they cut hours for November and December. They’re placeholder hours

There’s a reason there’s been arguing whether or not Chapek is lying about the parks only being at 25% capacity. If there’s questioning whether you’re beyond an allotted number of people, that’s what demand is.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Bahaha that’s awesome! Maiden name... but people still refer to me as that. I gave up trying to figure out how to change my username so just left it. 

At least you know how to pronounce it!



disneygirlsng said:


> Wow, we have the same last name. Not something you see everyday so took me by surprise.
> 
> Anyways, carry on all... haha


----------



## Jessica Geisler

We’ve been swimming at Stormalong bay all day and the Epcot park reservations for the AP & resort buckets were gone at noon. 



wp4lf189 said:


> Here now and I’d love to have dinner in Epcot tonight but I went  to Hollywood Studios today...can’t they satisfy our food cravings by letting us park hop for dinner reservations...at least DVC & APs...sorry just venting


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I never said they were going to close 2 days a week.
> 
> If demand was so high, how come more resorts aren't open and hours are being cut Jan 1st



I think you want to be "right" more than you want Disney to succeed.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I never said they were going to close 2 days a week.
> 
> If demand was so high, how come more resorts aren't open and hours are being cut Jan 1st


They are, already announced  opening All Star Movies in early Feb.


----------



## MrsBooch

I think it’s interesting how they chose not to adjust park hours for thanksgiving week for HS - unless maybe they will “soon”?

I would have thought that would be a given.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> I think it’s interesting how they chose not to adjust park hours for thanksgiving week for HS - unless maybe they will “soon”?
> 
> I would have thought that would be a given.


Maybe capacity limits are higher for Xmas vs Thanksgiving?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320161491396546566


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320177018399543301

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320175781537042433


----------



## yulilin3

Nighttime shows/ fireworks can be done safely,  sea world proved it this summer and now universal. This is the only issue that i will say with certainty Disney is dragging its feet solely because of money


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> Nighttime shows/ fireworks can be done safely,  sea world proved it this summer and now universal. This is the only issue that i will say with certainty Disney is dragging its feet solely because of money



Respect the heck out of your knowledge and insight, but I think it’s way more complicated than that.

Disney is trying to demonstrate that they are doing they most they can for safety.  Everyone is watching them with more scrutiny than UO and SW, and DW shows seem infinitely more popular.  They are clearly trying to send messages to California that safety is key.

Policing a huge crowd in the dark is not easy.  Unless they make HEA and F! a ticketed event, you just can‘t do it.  It’s just going to make guests angry.  

Epcot is the place to pull it off because you can space people. But Epcot is a strange park right now. Demand is lower then than the other 3 parks, especially while Remy remains dark.

I think once they get can get Park Hopping back, EF will be back.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Respect the heck out of your knowledge and insight, but I think it’s way more complicated than that.
> 
> Disney is trying to demonstrate that they are doing they most they can for safety.  Everyone is watching them with more scrutiny than UO and SW, and DW shows seem infinitely more popular.  They are clearly trying to send messages to California that safety is key.
> 
> Policing a huge crowd in the dark is not easy.  Unless they make HEA and F! a ticketed event, you just can‘t do it.  It’s just going to make guests angry.
> 
> Epcot is the place to pull it off because you can space people. But Epcot is a strange park right now. Demand is lower then than the other 3 parks, especially while Remy remains dark.
> 
> I think once they get can get Park Hopping back, EF will be back.


And I respect your opinion  just my personal thoughts. 
Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

yulilin3 said:


> Nighttime shows/ fireworks can be done safely,  sea world proved it this summer and now universal. This is the only issue that i will say with certainty Disney is dragging its feet solely because of money



I agree. I believe I read that HEA costs around 50k+ a night. I definitely think it’s a money issue.


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> And I respect your opinion  just my personal thoughts.
> Happy Sunday everyone!!



I'll also add...

In some ways, it will always come down to money at some level.

If capacity is 25% at the parks, there is a even a lower % that they could make something like HEA and F! safe.  What % would that be?  5% or 10% at MK?  10% at HS?

Do you allow 25% capacity in MK for the day but kick out 15% before the show because they missed their opportunity getting a HEA reservation? From a financial perspective, will it be worth it to kick off fireworks to such a low crowd?  That's where the finance part of it comes into play IMO.


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> I'll also add...
> 
> In some ways, it will always come down to money at some level.
> 
> If capacity is 25% at the parks, there is a even a lower % that they could make something like HEA and F! safe.  What % would that be?  5% or 10% at MK?  10% at HS?
> 
> Do you allow 25% capacity in MK for the day but kick out 15% before the show because they missed their opportunity getting a HEA reservation? From a financial perspective, will it be worth it to kick off fireworks to such a low crowd?  That's where the finance part of it comes into play IMO.




Well from a finance standpoint they cant make a profit so they may as well shut it all down, right?   If its 25% of attendance and restaurant restrictions  dont allow you to have more than x people, may as well not sell food either.   The pools also lose money and serve even less people now so may as well shut them down too.


Fantasmic previously could only fit x amount of park capacity.   People missed out regardless.   Id imagine with reduced show capacity, that % would be about the same.

At some point you have to deliver a product.


----------



## mattpeto

New Mouse said:


> Well from a finance standpoint they cant make a profit so they may as well shut it all down, right?   If its 25% of attendance and restaurant restrictions  dont allow you to have more than x people, may as well not sell food either.   The pools also lose money and serve even less people now so may as well shut them down too.
> 
> 
> Fantasmic previously could only fit x amount of park capacity.   People missed out regardless.   Id imagine with reduced show capacity, that % would be about the same.
> 
> At some point you have to deliver a product.



It's not about "delivering a product".  

Having too many people congregate to watch a show with the lights off is problematic right now.  They could certainly kick out everyone at MK and run the show for you exclusively and make it safe, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> It's not about "delivering a product".
> 
> Having too many people congregate to watch a show with the lights off is problematic right now.  They could certainly kick out everyone at MK and run the show for you exclusively and make it safe, but that's not going to happen.



If the other parks are able to do it and it works, why can't Disney? It really comes down to that. If it's for the appearance/illusion of being the best, safest, cares the most about the people in the world - then people are going to start to question why on earth everyone else can manage it, but Disney can't. They already have a park reservation system in place to deal with capacity limits. If you can't get in, you can't get in.

I also think it's a money issue, otherwise I agree they need to start bringing some of these things back sooner rather than later if it keeps working for other parks. They can't keep expecting people to say "oh Disney cares about us so it's okay".

(obviously if Covid goes crazy again in florida, this would be a different discussion)


----------



## SaintsManiac

I said it before and I will say it again: 

easy solution...bring back Wishes.


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> It's not about "delivering a product".
> 
> Having too many people congregate to watch a show with the lights off is problematic right now.  They could certainly kick out everyone at MK and run the show for you exclusively and make it safe, but that's not going to happen.




How is limiting attendance at fantasmic problematic? Its no different than standing in an hour long queue for the haunted mansion that stretches to country bears.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?

Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.



Yes!!!

You said it much better than I did. They can figure it out, it's just a money thing at this point. Which is what it is, but let's stop saying it's because they care about us so much.


----------



## skeeter31

I have a feeling nighttime entertainment will be back shortly, but I don’t think it’s solely because of money that they haven’t brought it back yet. They were always going to be the last one to have fireworks again. SeaWorld has been doing it for a month or 2, UO literally just started last night. Disney will want to watch and track how UO handles it before they institute their own plan I would think. My guess is by Christmas or the President’s Day winter break there will be some form of nighttime entertainment in at least 1 of the parks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I said it before and I will say it again:
> 
> easy solution...bring back Wishes.



I am a goner if Wishes returns. As if I’m not already going to be enough of an emotional wreck when we can finally return. Look for the person loudly sobbing as soon as we hear “starlight”.

Good thing it coming back is just *Wishes* on our part, lol.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Any reports of how the Universal nighttime show went last night?


----------



## mattpeto

DGsAtBLT said:


> *What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? *And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.



Great point, that too...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

magickingdomprincess said:


> Any reports of how the Universal nighttime show went last night?



Well, it saw the return of people holding up phones and putting kids on shoulders - so guess that is some sense of "normalcy returned"


----------



## disneygirlsng

SaintsManiac said:


> I said it before and I will say it again:
> 
> easy solution...bring back Wishes.


HEA without projections >>>>>> Wishes 
Haha


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.



Yeah I agree - though guess we shall see how things are after the holiday crowds pass.

One park that could use the boost is Epcot (particularly on weekdays) and is, I think, the one that can handle the crowds for the night time shows the best so if it comes I think that is where it would come first


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> Great point, that too...




The incentive is that its better to be proactive than reactive.    Disney has been reactive for such a long time now when they used to be leaders.


----------



## SaintsManiac

SmartyBacon said:


> You want to see what crowds look like? The last time I was at MK when it closed to capacity was the final night of wishes. I promise you no one was in queue for anything! That was insane. There were too many people at the gates after they shut them that they had to stop all the transportation coming in. Many people saw the final wishes from trapped on the monorail!




ahhh but we have park reservations and limited capacity now. Big difference.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.



Agree 100%.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> *What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless?*



My guess is it would be to entice more people to come so they continue to hit capacity. How many people are going to do return vacations to WDW under the current limitations in the parks? Of course there are some. But at some point, if it’s the same stuff that’s open, but longer lines, people (like myself) are going to decide it’s not worth it and to just wait. If fireworks or park hopping were back, I’d currently be down there for a 2nd time. Not that it’s the end all be all, but what they’ve got right now is a hard sell for people to make multiple trips down there. Just my opinion.

At some point they’re going to have to sell an experience for people to make future bookings as well. People not on Disney boards aren’t keen to many rumors. So if they see there’s no fireworks or park hopping, they’re not going to book a September-December 2021 trip until they know that stuff is going to be back. Even if they lose a little money in the short term, it would help them to sell packages and resorts in the long term to get the crowds back later on. I’d bet if fireworks/park hopping started in December/January that there would be far more summer bookings than there would be if those things haven’t returned.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> The incentive is that its better to be proactive than reactive.    Disney has been reactive for such a long time now when they used to be leaders.



I get why they’re reactive right now. Because they’re usually the “leaders’, they’re open to the most scrutiny. If they were the first to bring back nighttime entertainment between them and Universal, it would not have gone silently through major media as it has for universal. If they want to get hidden in the news cycle and get the night time shows back up and running, Monday Nov 3rd would be the best day to do it. I seriously doubt much of anything Disney would do that week would be a major story. But that’s not going to happen


----------



## mainedis214

Are mask-break zones still available at each park?  If so, is there a link to their locations in each park? I forget if there is an official name for those areas.  I know a while back Tomorrowland Terrace was one area for a mask break but hadn't seen/heard updates recently since their mask language changed somewhat. Thanks...


----------



## yulilin3

mainedis214 said:


> Are mask-break zones still available at each park?  If so, is there a link to their locations in each park? I forget if there is an official name for those areas.  I know a while back Tomorrowland Terrace was one area for a mask break but hadn't seen/heard updates recently since their mask language changed somewhat. Thanks...


Relaxation station
Mk: tomorrowland terrace,  storybook circus and between frontier and adventureland
Epcot: Norway, uk, next to mission space
Dhs: batuu next to marketplace and launch bay
Ak: pizzafari and in front of the bird show in Asia


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanks in advance to the person that first reports Christmas week ADRs matching up to the extended hours


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> I get why they’re reactive right now. Because they’re usually the “leaders’, they’re open to the most scrutiny. If they were the first to bring back nighttime entertainment between them and Universal, it would not have gone silently through major media as it has for universal. If they want to get hidden in the news cycle and get the night time shows back up and running, Monday Nov 3rd would be the best day to do it. I seriously doubt much of anything Disney would do that week would be a major story. But that’s not going to happen



You perception on Disney being this media magnet while Universal being some locally owned park is majorly skewed.  Disney has not been a leader for some time now its not just during the pandemic.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.


I think the only major incentive is to provide a more well rounded experience,  those nighttime shows/ fireworks spread crowds so,  having the same cap on people they have now,  they could provide a better experience


----------



## Brianstl

Hitting park capacity isn’t the goal for Disney.  Hitting park capacity with as many resort guests as possible is the goal.


----------



## mattpeto

New Mouse said:


> You perception on Disney being this media magnet while Universal being some locally owned park is majorly skewed.  Disney has not been a leader for some time now its not just during the pandemic.



You are factually incorrect.

https://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-news/most-visited-theme-parks-2019
1-MK
6-AK
7-Epcot
9-HS
11-Universal Studios
12-Universal Islands of Adventure


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Any word on MCO shops for the theme parks reopening?  My little DS misplaced his Slitherin mask we bought back in August, and we'd like to replace it without heading over to CityWalk just to shop when we're back in a few weeks.  TBH, we could all use a new house mask.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> You perception on Disney being this media magnet while Universal being some locally owned park is majorly skewed.  Disney has not been a leader for some time now its not just during the pandemic.



How is it majorly skewed? What major news outlet has picked up that Universal had a nighttime show brought back last night? Zero.. bagel. Zilch.

https://people.com/travel/disney-co...ting-huge-crowd-ahead-of-coronavirus-closure/
Funny how there was never any news on Universals crowds the final weekend. Being that it was St Paddy’s day weekend I assure you, they too were busy. But nothing. If you google “Universal Parks crowds before March shutdown” half the articles are about Disney. So tell me again how it’s “majorly skewed”? Enlighten me, please


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> How is it majorly skewed? What major news outlet has picked up that Universal had a nighttime show brought back last night? Zero.. bagel. Zilch.
> 
> https://people.com/travel/disney-co...ting-huge-crowd-ahead-of-coronavirus-closure/
> Funny how there was never any news on Universals crowds the final weekend. Being that it was St Paddy’s day weekend I assure you, they too were busy. But nothing. If you google “Universal Parks crowds before March shutdown” half the articles are about Disney. So tell me again how it’s “majorly skewed”? Enlighten me, please



If there were a massive outbreak linked to Seaworld, Universal or Disney, it would be covered by the news.   If there was a major incident, it would be covered by the news.   Disney is not under higher scrutiny and hasnt been for many many years.   All 3 are basically tied at the hip, especially with this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

New Mouse said:


> If there were a massive outbreak linked to Seaworld, Universal or Disney, it would be covered by the news.   If there was a major incident, it would be covered by the news.   Disney is not under higher scrutiny and hasnt been for many many years.   All 3 are basically tied at the hip, especially with this.



I strongly disagree that they’re all under the same scrutiny, especially when you step back from Florida news.

It was a huge point of discussion when WDW was opening back up, with a lot of people strongly against it (I’m talking in the general public and media, not our Disney bubble). I swear some people didn’t even know Universal was already open while these discussions and news stories were happening. It was always about DISNEY opening during a pandemic, in a state doing poorly no less.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> You said it much better than I did. They can figure it out, it's just a money thing at this point. Which is what it is, but let's stop saying it's because they care about us so much.



Their reputation as a safe vacation destination has to be up there pretty high.

This next point is not directed to you, please don't take it this way...

But I wonder if the solution is complain about Disney not having nightime entertainment but then show up anyway with your vacation dollars?


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Their reputation as a safe vacation destination has to be up there pretty high.
> 
> This next point is not directed to you, please don't take it this way...
> 
> But I wonder if the solution is complain about Disney not having nightime entertainment but then show up anyway with your vacation dollars?



Are resort guests really showing up yet though?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Are resort guests really showing up yet though?


If they weren’t they would not proceed with opening AoA.


----------



## mattpeto

It seems like the crowds are significantly closer to the original capacity limits they had from the start of re-opening.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> If there were a massive outbreak linked to Seaworld, Universal or Disney, it would be covered by the news.   If there was a major incident, it would be covered by the news.   Disney is not under higher scrutiny and hasnt been for many many years.   All 3 are basically tied at the hip, especially with this.



If that’s what you believe, you’re entitled to that opinion. It’s not true, but you’re entitled to your opinion


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> It seems like the crowds are significantly closer to the original capacity limits they had from the start of re-opening.





mattpeto said:


> But I wonder if the solution is complain about Disney not having nightime entertainment but then show up anyway with your vacation dollars?



Also, wouldn't the implication then be that Disney thinks since people are coming anyways, no need to give them a nighttime show? That still speaks to it being about money, at least to me.


----------



## mainedis214

yulilin3 said:


> Relaxation station
> Mk: tomorrowland terrace,  storybook circus and between frontier and adventureland
> Epcot: Norway, uk, next to mission space
> Dhs: batuu next to marketplace and launch bay
> Ak: pizzafari and in front of the bird show in Asia


Thank you!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Also, wouldn't the implication then be that Disney thinks since people are coming anyways, no need to give them a nighttime show? That still speaks to it being about money, at least to me.



We may not see eye to eye on everything, but this is not one of those things!

Im with you, when it makes sense financially, they will figure out a safe way to make it happen. If nighttime shows bring back resort guests, it’s going to have to have to be enough to make the cost of the shows and also the increased costs of hosting more “bubble” guests worth while (IMO of course). My impression is the balance between cost savings and magical Disney experience is leaning a whole lot more towards cost savings these days.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Also, wouldn't the implication then be that Disney thinks since people are coming anyways, no need to give them a nighttime show? That still speaks to it being about money, at least to me.



Right - it would all be about how much more revenue for how much more cost ... And part of that is additional costs if they do expand capacity they need more CMs and possibly more/different safety protocols - and just the cost of evaluating if the current protocols are sufficient, etc

And they have definitely shown they are taking things cautious and not wanting to push things just to make a little extra $


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I strongly disagree that they’re all under the same scrutiny, especially when you step back from Florida news.
> 
> It was a huge point of discussion when WDW was opening back up, with a lot of people strongly against it (I’m talking in the general public and media, not our Disney bubble). I swear some people didn’t even know Universal was already open while these discussions and news stories were happening. It was always about DISNEY opening during a pandemic, in a state doing poorly no less.



The 7DMT incident happened right around the same time as the Hagrids “Please fill in all available space in the queue” incident. One of those incidents had a huge media/social media impact. It wasn’t the Hagrids incident


----------



## Leigh L

New Mouse said:


> If there were a massive outbreak linked to Seaworld, Universal or Disney, it would be covered by the news.   If there was a major incident, it would be covered by the news.   Disney is not under higher scrutiny and hasnt been for many many years.   All 3 are basically tied at the hip, especially with this.


Disney is under higher scrutiny from everything I've seen in the media and personally. Do agree if an outbreak occurred at any of them, yes it would be covered. However, even if Disney had nothing to do with it, I bet the media would link them in somehow.  Totally anecdotal, but talking to a couple of my FL friends (they don't know each other) back in August. Both were highly focused on Disney and didn't even realize Universal had been open for 4 and 8 weeks by that point (one friend I talked to before our August trip, the other after).

Friend #2 (doesn't use the internet): "I can't believe Disney World just opened, we're going to have massive outbreaks, irresponsible etc." (nothing about UO)
Me (interrupting) "I just literally came back from both WDW and UO and..."
Friend #2: "Oh. Well, that's good to hear."

It's all about perception, and IMO Disney is the company people pay way more attention to, whether it's intentional by the media or not. She had no clue WDW had strict safety measures and protocols into place (and didn't even know UO had long been open).


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The 7DMT incident happened right around the same time as the Hagrids “Please fill in all available space in the queue” incident. One of those incidents had a huge media/social media impact. It wasn’t the Hagrids incident


Disney is always bigger news and/or people are always more critical of Disney.


----------



## michellej47

Elle23 said:


> Well lookie there....they CAN expand HS hours!



Still not for Thanksgiving week, though.


----------



## Henwen88

Farro said:


> Also, wouldn't the implication then be that Disney thinks since people are coming anyways, no need to give them a nighttime show? That still speaks to it being about money, at least to me.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Im with you, when it makes sense financially, they will figure out a safe way to make it happen. If nighttime shows bring back resort guests, it’s going to have to have to be enough to make the cost of the shows and also the increased costs of hosting more “bubble” guests worth while (IMO of course). My impression is the balance between cost savings and magical Disney experience is leaning a whole lot more towards cost savings these days.



I know that personally we are not going back until the nighttime firework shows resume - that is my line in the sand.  We usually go 4-5 times per year, and while we are DVC, we still spend $$$$ at resorts, restaurants, spa, etc.  The cost premium is worth it for the Disney 'magic' (in my opinion), but the thought of shelling out Grand Floridian or Copper Creek Cabin dough without the fireworks is depressing.  

I hope the UO competition spurs action!


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> You are factually incorrect.
> 
> https://www.travelandleisure.com/travel-news/most-visited-theme-parks-2019
> 1-MK
> 6-AK
> 7-Epcot
> 9-HS
> 11-Universal Studios
> 12-Universal Islands of Adventure


also
2 - Disneyland
3 - Tokyo Disneyland
4 - Tokyo Disneysea
10 - Shanghai Disneyland
13 - DCA
14 - Disneyland Paris
21 - Hong Kong Disneyland
23 - Walt Disney Studios Park Paris


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Are resort guests really showing up yet though?


Not a huge chunk, but I'd say that DVC is back to the normal occupancy level at least through the end of the year


----------



## HikingFam

Eric Smith said:


> Not a huge chunk, but I'd say that DVC is back to the normal occupancy level at least through the end of the year


We stayed at Ft. Wilderness and Riviera recently and both seemed to be bustling - but maybe they are exceptions due to camping/DVC?


----------



## Eric Smith

HikingFam said:


> We stayed at Ft. Wilderness and Riviera recently and both seemed to be bustling - but maybe they are exceptions due to camping/DVC?


Maybe, maybe not.  As someone said up higher, Disney wouldn't be opening more resorts if the ones that are open are empty.  I think occupancy probably isn't terrible anymore.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  As someone said up higher, Disney wouldn't be opening more resorts if the ones that are open are empty.  I think occupancy probably isn't terrible anymore.


Well they are opening an All-Star in February so they certainly are expecting and increase. AoA is still on schedule to open Nov. 1st too.


----------



## yulilin3

New Mouse said:


> If there were a massive outbreak linked to Seaworld, Universal or Disney, it would be covered by the news.   If there was a major incident, it would be covered by the news.   Disney is not under higher scrutiny and hasnt been for many many years.   All 3 are basically tied at the hip, especially with this.


I strongly disagree with this statement because of personal experience,  i can't say much but SWO extremely busy,  truly shoulder to shoulder crowds at times and i haven't seen any reports on the news about it


----------



## Farro

Whatever they are doing with resorts, they need to make sure the resorts can adequately feed the guests! From what I've been reading CSR is a mess with the food situation. They really need to get that quick service open


----------



## HikingFam

Farro said:


> Whatever they are doing with resorts, they need to make sure the resorts can adequately feed the guests! From what I've been reading CSR is a mess with the food situation. They really need to get that quick service open


Yes!  I am sketching out my post-Christmas dining plans, and I really want them to open more resort restaurants.  Any rumors to give me hope??


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Mit88 said:


> If that’s what you believe, you’re entitled to that opinion. It’s not true, but you’re entitled to your opinion


Of course, Disney is under stricter scrutiny as you state. Look at the news articles.  Somebody was caught or convicted of a crime and the headline will read “Disney cast member” because the guy worked at WDW  twenty years ago.  I’ve seen it many times over the years.  It’s ridiculous how the media looks for a Disney connection in a negative way.  I’ve never seen that with others theme parks.  Disney is definitely held to a higher standard and that’s ok.  It’s what makes Disney the most popular theme parks on the world.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Whatever they are doing with resorts, they need to make sure the resorts can adequately feed the guests! From what I've been reading CSR is a mess with the food situation. They really need to get that quick service open


I agree. On that front, my understanding is it's more of a holdup on the third party operator's end (Palmas) than on Disney's end, but I'm not sure what the exact "holdup" is.

Also worth noting, the three currently-open resort signatures are not showing any availability for NYE. While it's certainly possible that they've all been booked up already (I doubt it), I think they're still firming up NYE plans, given that these three locations in past have done some sort of special NYE (prepaid) menu or event. Considering that they've only extended hours through 12/30, they seem to be still figuring out NYE. One must hope they at least elect to bring back some more restaurants and shops, but then again, NYE leads right into one of the slowest times of the year and without Marathon Weekend, there won't be any buffer. It'll be a pretty steep drop off, so I'm not optimistic.


----------



## SMRT-1

Lots to catch up on...

I agree with most of the people's views here that there is more media focus on Disney than other parks. Remember shortly after the closure when a man contracted COVID and died after attending a multi-day convention in Orlando, then visiting both Universal and WDW, yet most of the headlines read "Man Dies of COVID after Visiting Disney World."

As for the nighttime shows, I think it's a bit of both - safety and money. As the highest-profile theme park, they have to be more concerned about the perception of safety, so that likely plays a part in their decisions. However, Disney is also the second largest purchaser of explosives in the world - behind only the US Dept. of Defense - so that might give you an idea how much money they're saving by not having night shows.

My thoughts on the AoA and All Stars reopening is that, while it might have something to do with increasing overall capacity, it could just be an indicator of a shift in strategy. Disney might be getting feedback that cost is a deal-breaker for many, and their initial resort strategy of focusing on low-volume, high-spend guests may not have worked as they'd planned, so it could be better right now to attract a higher percentage of lower-paying guests instead.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> What is the incentive for bringing back nighttime shows at this point, when they are seemingly hitting their capacity limit more regularly at this point and people are coming regardless? And if nighttime entertainment brought in more full blown vacation type guests, who will fill the resorts more and be prepared to spend more, they would in turn need the ability to feed, entertain, and transport these people which would I think require an increase in non-attraction kind of capacity. Can they do this yet and if they can are they willing to?
> 
> Is there an incentive for them to do this while they are still limiting their capacity to the degree they are, and distancing to the degree they are? Does it make sense from a cost perspective? I have said this before but I think they are more than capable of figuring out safe solutions to bringing back anything they wanted to. I don’t think this is largely about safety, as in figuring out how to logistically have a nighttime show. Without money as an issue, the sky is the limit figuring out creative solutions.


Exactly. It seems the more Disney cut, the more people want to go!


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am a goner if Wishes returns. As if I’m not already going to be enough of an emotional wreck when we can finally return. Look for the person loudly sobbing as soon as we hear “starlight”.
> 
> Good thing it coming back is just *Wishes* on our part, lol.


Definitely with you on this one.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Whatever they are doing with resorts, they need to make sure the resorts can adequately feed the guests! From what I've been reading CSR is a mess with the food situation. They really need to get that quick service open


I didn’t realize they had such a mess... yikes...


----------



## Mit88

I strongly disagree with this statement because of personal experience,  i can't say much but SWO extremely busy,  truly shoulder to shoulder crowds at times and i haven't seen any reports on the news about it
[/QUOTE]

FunSpot allowing guests in without masks when they first reopened has garnered more mainstream attention than Universal and Sea World since June. Yes, FunSpot. 

Universal opened to “I can smell the person in front of me even with a mask on” lines to get temperature checks the day City Walk reopened, nothin. Disney Springs had unauthorized Hot Dogs outside of an Irish restaurant and it made it to CNN.

the only time I’ve seen universal talked about since June from people that don’t typically tweet about theme parks unless it’s negative about Disney was the cancellation of HHN.


----------



## Tigger's ally

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. It seems the more Disney cut, the more people want to go!


Meh, it may be that people are trying to help others. I have upped my charity gjving, eat out more, tip more, and i will go as scheduled in December even if things are cut. I look at it as a $10,000 trip that helps some people keep working. Airlines, hotel workers, restaurant workers, CM's. I am not going to stay 1200 miles away complaining about something all the time. But thats just me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tigger's ally said:


> Meh, it may be that people are trying to help others. I have upped my charity gjving, eat out more, tip more, and i will go as scheduled in December even if things are cut. I look at it as a $10,000 trip that helps some people keep working. Airlines, hotel workers, restaurant workers, CM's. I am not going to stay 1200 miles away complaining about something all the time. But thats just me.



Is this the point we’ve gotten to? Pretending that a trip to Disney is about anything other than ones desire to go? Everyday heroes .

ETA - A take out habit is my good deed of the day.


----------



## Jrb1979

Tigger's ally said:


> Meh, it may be that people are trying to help others. I have upped my charity gjving, eat out more, tip more, and i will go as scheduled in December even if things are cut. I look at it as a $10,000 trip that helps some people keep working. Airlines, hotel workers, restaurant workers, CM's. I am not going to stay 1200 miles away complaining about something all the time. But thats just me.



In a way I agree with what you said. Where so disagree IMO its more important to help your local economy over the big corporations. I would rather spend money on my local parks and my local business over a place miles away from me.


----------



## Tigger's ally

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is this the point we’ve gotten to? Pretending that a trip to Disney is about anything other than ones desire to go? Everyday heroes .
> 
> ETA - A take out habit is my good deed of the day.


"We've" gotten to?  So you are going?  Great!   Glad to see more people going rather than some that get on here and complain all day but have no plans on going.  

Now then, I had an Alaska cruise scheduled, a trip to Banff NP scheduled and 3 trips to Disney cancelled.  Might as well spend the money in the place that lets me go now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Tigger's ally said:


> "We've" gotten to?  So you are going?  Great!   Glad to see more people going rather than some that get on here and complain all day but have no plans on going.
> 
> Now then, I had an Alaska cruise scheduled, a trip to Banff NP scheduled and 3 trips to Disney cancelled.  Might as well spend the money in the place that lets me go now.



Whatever you need to feel good about your trips, i guess.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Jrb1979 said:


> In a way I agree with what you said. Where so disagree IMO its more important to help your local economy over the big corporations. I would rather spend money on my local parks and my local business over a place miles away from me.


And I have done that.  But the CM's are hurting just as bad as people around here and their livelihood depends on tourism dollars as do most businesses down there.


----------



## Marthasor

anthony2k7 said:


> Exactly. It seems the more Disney cut, the more people want to go!



I don't think there is a correlation.  I think, at this point, people just want to go someplace where they can have some modicum of enjoyment.  Every place near us is offering a reduced experience, so it comes down to which reduced experience is more appealing than the other.  For many Disney fans, I think any Disney experience may be better than no Disney experience.  That's how I feel right now anyway.  Plus, it's getting cold in many parts of the US and going to FL is just going to get more appealing in terms of weather.  Especially since other popular destinations in Mexico and the Caribbean are off limits to us right now.  Good weather plus something relatively fun to do - I really don't think Disney has to do much else to entice people right now.


----------



## rteetz

Note to self: don’t run marathons. I can’t get a day without watching this thread apparently.


----------



## princesscinderella

andyman8 said:


> I agree. On that front, my understanding is it's more of a holdup on the third party operator's end (Palmas) than on Disney's end, but I'm not sure what the exact "holdup" is.
> 
> Also worth noting, the three currently-open resort signatures are not showing any availability for NYE. While it's certainly possible that they've all been booked up already (I doubt it), I think they're still firming up NYE plans, given that these three locations in past have done some sort of special NYE (prepaid) menu or event. Considering that they've only extended hours through 12/30, they seem to be still figuring out NYE. One must hope they at least elect to bring back some more restaurants and shops, but then again, NYE leads right into one of the slowest times of the year and without Marathon Weekend, there won't be any buffer. It'll be a pretty steep drop off, so I'm not optimistic.


Thanks for this information I’m hoping they are going to do special NYE dinners as they have in the past.  Our booking window opens next week since we aren’t checking in until the 31st.  I know last year when we were there they had special menus at a lot of the signature restaurants.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Note to self: don’t run marathons. I can’t get a day without watching this thread apparently.



You‘ll never be able to outrun the trolling in this thread.


----------



## tlmadden73

Marthasor said:


> I don't think there is a correlation.  I think, at this point, people just want to go someplace where they can have some modicum of enjoyment.  Every place near us is offering a reduced experience, so it comes down to which reduced experience is more appealing than the other.  For many Disney fans, I think any Disney experience may be better than no Disney experience.  That's how I feel right now anyway.  Plus, it's getting cold in many parts of the US and going to FL is just going to get more appealing in terms of weather.  Especially since other popular destinations in Mexico and the Caribbean are off limits to us right now.  Good weather plus something relatively fun to do - I really don't think Disney has to do much else to entice people right now.


I think so .. in my experience .. people ARE going out to vacation. The only thing holding them back is some restrictions. 

I'd say this (from my own experience) .. people are looking to vacation .. ANYWHERE  .. but still "on a budget" .. especially with flying just seemingly risky. From traveling across the midwest and back east this summer and fall .. there are PLENTY of people traveling the roads:  roads full (with a lot of campers), truck stops full, campgrounds full, tourist attractions as full as they are allowed .. and all the hotels we stayed at (whether it was weekend or weekday) (just "off the freeway" ones) are no vacancy. 

I know many families (mine included) that took a fall vacation just this past week or two. Mostly in the state, but that is still a 300-400 mile journey and back. 

So .. I am sure lots of people would give Disney a "try" with all the covid restrictions.  I think for the people that DO want to risk going, there is still the perception it is way too expensive for such a limited experience right now (especially with reports saying it is "more crowded" (which I think is just long lines due to social distancing).  I know I am going to give it a try in January because of some decent discounts, but I am pairing my expectations.   My in-laws are trying it out because they have a camper (because of covid) and Fort Wilderness is about a cheap a stay as you can get at WDW!

Disney doesn't need to entice people back. They just need more people to go there and come back (and not catch the virus (which seemingly most (if not all) the people are doing) and share their experiences with their friends. They need that anecdotal evidence moreso than discounts to draw people back right now.  Or .. they just need to take more steps back towards normal (bringing back M&Gs or fireworks or something).


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> You‘ll never be able to outrun the trolling in this thread.



Just call me Poppy, apparently.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/fort...mpground-under-phase-2-closure-for-halloween/


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just call me Poppy, apparently.



Is that the one that farts confetti?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/fort...mpground-under-phase-2-closure-for-halloween/



Smart. Haven’t been there during this time of year, but I’ve heard it’s quite the draw for non guests that Halloween week.


----------



## Makmak

Mit88 said:


> Is that the one that farts confetti?


No, that’s Guy Diamond and it’s glitter not confetti. I’m kind of embarrassed that I know that....


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Is that the one that farts confetti?



Did you listen to Carlye’s podcast too


----------



## disneygirlsng

tlmadden73 said:


> I think so .. in my experience .. people ARE going out to vacation. The only thing holding them back is some restrictions.
> 
> I'd say this (from my own experience) .. people are looking to vacation .. ANYWHERE  .. but still "on a budget" .. especially with flying just seemingly risky. From traveling across the midwest and back east this summer and fall .. there are PLENTY of people traveling the roads:  roads full (with a lot of campers), truck stops full, campgrounds full, tourist attractions as full as they are allowed .. and all the hotels we stayed at (whether it was weekend or weekday) (just "off the freeway" ones) are no vacancy.
> 
> I know many families (mine included) that took a fall vacation just this past week or two. Mostly in the state, but that is still a 300-400 mile journey and back.
> 
> So .. I am sure lots of people would give Disney a "try" with all the covid restrictions.  I think for the people that DO want to risk going, there is still the perception it is way too expensive for such a limited experience right now (especially with reports saying it is "more crowded" (which I think is just long lines due to social distancing).  I know I am going to give it a try in January because of some decent discounts, but I am pairing my expectations.   My in-laws are trying it out because they have a camper (because of covid) and Fort Wilderness is about a cheap a stay as you can get at WDW!
> 
> Disney doesn't need to entice people back. They just need more people to go there and come back (and not catch the virus (which seemingly most (if not all) the people are doing) and share their experiences with their friends. They need that anecdotal evidence moreso than discounts to draw people back right now.  Or .. they just need to take more steps back towards normal (bringing back M&Gs or fireworks or something).


I agree. I did a nearly 2 month long road trip this summer, hiking and camping through most of the national parks. It was as if nothing was going on, plenty of people out on vacation. This was from early June - end of July.


----------



## Mit88

Makmak said:


> No, that’s Guy Diamond and it’s glitter not confetti. I’m kind of embarrassed that I know that....



I should have known that given I just listened to Carlye’s podcast about him the other day


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Did you listen to Carlye’s podcast too



Why did the guy sound so angry about being interviewed lol. Maybe that’s just how he sounded to me.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just call me Poppy, apparently.



I guess I need a name too!   Maybe Grendel...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Why did the guy sound so angry about being interviewed lol. Maybe that’s just how he sounded to me.



I love that he was so willing to spill the beans on things he shouldn’t so she censored it for him.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

My concern is the lack of dining reservations available Dec 21-25 is concerning me for our Christmas trip. Coronado wasn’t awful for us, but we did a lot of research and then I just always made sure to make sure my kids ate something before leaving the park.... which resulted in us hitting up Three Bridges about every night at 9pm... but the kids loved the burgers and fries. 



Farro said:


> Whatever they are doing with resorts, they need to make sure the resorts can adequately feed the guests! From what I've been reading CSR is a mess with the food situation. They really need to get that quick service open


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I love that he was so willing to spill the beans on things he shouldn’t so she censored it for him.



Most of the stuff you knew what he was talking about lol. Obviously they were talking about a parade for Epic Universe (or whatever the name turns out to be when they re-announce it)


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just call me Poppy, apparently.


Throw your hands in the air, if you's a true player


----------



## MinnieMSue

Jessica Geisler said:


> Bahaha that’s awesome! Maiden name... but people still refer to me as that. I gave up trying to figure out how to change my username so just left it.
> 
> At least you know how to pronounce it!



that was my high school English teacher’s name too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Can we get this thread back on target?

I came here for theme park bickering, not a Trolls appreciation thread 

(Plus I have never seen the movie so I am feeling left out  )


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can we get this thread back on target?
> 
> I came here for theme park bickering, not a Trolls appreciation thread
> 
> (Plus I have never seen the movie so I am feeling left out  )


Meh. It would also help if people took the blinders off. Its one thing to hope things get back to normal soon but to disregard all the cuts is another.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Jrb1979 said:


> Meh. It would also help if people took the blinders off. Its one thing to hope things get back to normal soon but to disregard all the cuts is another.


Then can we start a "Complain About Cuts" thread? I'm here for info for my first Disney Vacation and honestly it's an escape and celebration right now even if there's one Magic Carpet and a half melted Dole Whip. I really don't care about what's missing and just want to know what is there and what to expect.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Meh. It would also help if people took the blinders off. Its one thing to hope things get back to normal soon but to disregard all the cuts is another.



Who’s disregarding the cuts? Are you making up a narrative to make yet another baseless accusation?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

RamblingRabbit said:


> Then can we start a "Complain About Cuts" thread? I'm here for info for my first Disney Vacation and honestly it's an escape and celebration right now even if there's one Magic Carpet and a half melted Dole Whip. I really don't care about what's missing and just want to know what is there and what to expect.



Im here for airline middle seat talk and accusations of passive aggressive “like” usage. Where is that located now?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Who’s disregarding the cuts? Are you making up a narrative to make yet another baseless accusation?


I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Man it’s been a long pandemic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.



Are you wishing for more complaining on the Internet?


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.


You’re on the wrong site for that. DIS has always erred more to the side of vacation planning. If you want the real doom and gloom rumors, WDWmagic is going to be the place for you. To expect otherwise is just going to continue upsetting you and everyone else. It’s just not how this site runs or how the people that use this site want to think.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.



You’re on a Disney forum. You seem to keep forgetting that. You can both be optimistic while also having realistic expectations. For example, when I say I could see fireworks returning at Epcot within the next 2-4 months, I’m not calling up my bookie and putting money on it.


----------



## thumper*

The hubby would like to do a guided fishing trip. Researching  it on WDW site. It doesn't say unavailable as some things do. So would you assume that we could book it? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/fishing/


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Are you wishing for more complaining on the Internet?



I wish I may, I wish I might,
have the wish, I wish tonight.
We'll make a wish, and do as dreamers do,
and all our wishes (all our wishes),
will come true.


----------



## HikingFam

thumper* said:


> The hubby would like to do a guided fishing trip. Researching  it on WDW site. It doesn't say unavailable as some things do. So would you assume that we could book it? https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/fishing/


It appeared they were doing them from Ft. Wilderness at the end of September!  The fishing guides were out there every morning loading up the bait and stuff.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## princesscinderella

Jessica Geisler said:


> My concern is the lack of dining reservations available Dec 21-25 is concerning me for our Christmas trip. Coronado wasn’t awful for us, but we did a lot of research and then I just always made sure to make sure my kids ate something before leaving the park.... which resulted in us hitting up Three Bridges about every night at 9pm... but the kids loved the burgers and fries.


It’s probably going to be crazy busy but you can make reservations on open table for all the non-Disney restaurants at Disney springs.  They tend to have more available times than the Disney app.  There was nothing for wine bar George for the weekend before thanksgiving when I decided to move our dates and had to get reservations after the 60 day window opened on the app but had tons of times available for our party of six on open table.


----------



## gottalovepluto

princesscinderella said:


> It’s probably going to be crazy busy but you can make reservations on open table for all the non-Disney restaurants at Disney springs.  They tend to have more available times than the Disney app.  There was nothing for wine bar George for the weekend before thanksgiving when I decided to move our dates and had to get reservations after the 60 day window opened on the app but had tons of times available for our party of six on open table.


I’ve never had much luck with WBG via Disney. Open Table has been great though!

@jessica_geisler ‘s prob on those dates would be DS reaching capacity I suspect. A dining reservation will not get you around that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.


One should assume that all the people that post here regularly know exactly what is happening.  People like me that have trips coming know exactly what is open and what is not.  We know about the shows, the parades, the fireworks.  We know which restaurants are open and which are closed.  That is why we come here so the news and rumors thread keeps us up to date.  Rest assured, we are not wearing blinders.  Masks  yes.  Blinders no.


----------



## Tigger's ally

princesscinderella said:


> It’s probably going to be crazy busy but you can make reservations on open table for all the non-Disney restaurants at Disney springs.  They tend to have more available times than the Disney app.  There was nothing for wine bar George for the weekend before thanksgiving when I decided to move our dates and had to get reservations after the 60 day window opened on the app but had tons of times available for our party of six on open table.


The dining ressie's site is also kind of weird.  I have not been able to get a few times and places I want and settle elsewhere but check back a week later and can get my original wish.  Don't know if it is a cancelation thing or just as they open a new place, it opens up space.  We now have every one we want including Plaza for lunch, Homecoming and Toppolino's.


----------



## Vern60

Tigger's ally said:


> The dining ressie's site is also kind of weird.  I have not been able to get a few times and places I want and settle elsewhere but check back a week later and can get my original wish.  Don't know if it is a cancelation thing or just as they open a new place, it opens up space.  We now have every one we want including Plaza for lunch, Homecoming and Toppolino's.


We got 2 lunches at the Plaza, yay! Yep, we also got all our restaurants but had to rearange a few days here and there. And yes, this is for over Christmas week. I think Beaches and Cream was the most difficult for me, and dinner at Tepan Edo, 4pm was the latest we could get, but we did get it. 
I'm trying to prepare my kids that we'll probably be spending a lot of time waiting in lines but after all this home school stuff they are very ready for a vacation.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> You’re on a Disney forum. You seem to keep forgetting that. You can both be optimistic while also having realistic expectations. For example, when I say I could see fireworks returning at Epcot within the next 2-4 months, I’m not calling up my bookie and putting money on it.


Yes eventually things will get better. I have my doubts everything will return. Fireworks will return some day but I wouldn't be surprised parades continue as cavalcades. IMO Chapek is more about ROI then most of you want to believe. Shows at the parks will return but shows in the resorts may not as they have very little ROI. 

My main frustration is how much Disney focusses on cutting things then trying to make money. I look at parks like Cedar Point who have added trick or treating to fill reservations. Disney should do more to the fill their weekday reservations. Instead it feels like they have been doing the bear minimum right now.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes eventually things will get better. I have my doubts everything will return. Fireworks will return some day but I wouldn't be surprised parades continue as cavalcades. IMO Chapek is more about ROI then most of you want to believe. Shows at the parks will return but shows in the resorts may not as they have very little ROI.


I don’t think anyone here is denying Chapek is focused on ROI but he’s also not solely focused on the parks right now. Disney isn’t just theme parks.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can we get this thread back on target?
> 
> I came here for theme park bickering, not a Trolls appreciation thread
> 
> (Plus I have never seen the movie so I am feeling left out  )



Um, my troll is from Beowolf, please and thank you.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Yes eventually things will get better. I have my doubts everything will return. Fireworks will return some day but I wouldn't be surprised parades continue as cavalcades. IMO Chapek is more about ROI then most of you want to believe. Shows at the parks will return but shows in the resorts may not as they have very little ROI.
> 
> My main frustration is how much Disney focusses on cutting things then trying to make money. I look at parks like Cedar Point who have added trick or treating to fill reservations. Disney should do more to the fill their weekday reservations. Instead it feels like they have been doing the bear minimum right now.



I doubt they just toss out parade floats that they spent a lot of money on. The Maleficent float? Doesn’t fit as a cavalcade float, and highly unlikely to just be scrapped for metal. They restarted the parades in the Asian parks, we just haven’t caught up to what they’re able to do safety wise. Same with fireworks.

Everyone that knows the name “Chapek” knows he’s money first, have for quite a few years. This isn’t new just because he’s the CEO. Shows in resorts are the Disney experience. While they may not come back for a while, and not the way they were, they’ll return one day. If Disney becomes rides and restaurants, there’s nothing separating them from being a Cedar Fair or Six Flags park.

The bare minimum isn’t what they want to offer, nor is it preferable for the guest, but it’s what they can do right now, budget wise and safety wise. I would bet that the vast minority of people are leaving the parks wishing they could trick or treat. Sure, that would be a nice addition, but I think most would agree that if it’s one year without trick or treating in the parks, it’s a very minor inconvenience. We’ve almost been in the pandemic the same amount of time between now and when Halloween starts again at Disney. Much of what is noticeably gone from the park experience will be back before we know it. The parks being closed seemed like an eternity, but they’ve been reopened almost as long they were shut down, and it feels like they’ve been open for much shorter.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Vern60 said:


> We got 2 lunches at the Plaza, yay! Yep, we also got all our restaurants but had to rearange a few days here and there. And yes, this is for over Christmas week. I think Beaches and Cream was the most difficult for me, and dinner at Tepan Edo, 4pm was the latest we could get, but we did get it.
> I'm trying to prepare my kids that we'll probably be spending a lot of time waiting in lines but after all this home school stuff they are very ready for a vacation.


Hard to fund a good Iced Tea at disneu Plaza is one of the few.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> If that’s what you believe, you’re entitled to that opinion. It’s not true, but you’re entitled to your opinion



If thats what


rteetz said:


> Note to self: don’t run marathons. I can’t get a day without watching this thread apparently.



You can go all Florida and just let it roll no questions asked.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I doubt they just toss out parade floats that they spent a lot of money on. The Maleficent float? Doesn’t fit as a cavalcade float, and highly unlikely to just be scrapped for metal. They restarted the parades in the Asian parks, we just haven’t caught up to what they’re able to do safety wise. Same with fireworks.
> 
> Everyone that knows the name “Chapek” knows he’s money first, have for quite a few years. This isn’t new just because he’s the CEO. Shows in resorts are the Disney experience. While they may not come back for a while, and not the way they were, they’ll return one day. If Disney becomes rides and restaurants, there’s nothing separating them from being a Cedar Fair or Six Flags park.
> 
> The bare minimum isn’t what they want to offer, nor is it preferable for the guest, but it’s what they can do right now, budget wise and safety wise. I would bet that the vast minority of people are leaving the parks wishing they could trick or treat. Sure, that would be a nice addition, but I think most would agree that if it’s one year without trick or treating in the parks, it’s a very minor inconvenience. We’ve almost been in the pandemic the same amount of time between now and when Halloween starts again at Disney. Much of what is noticeably gone from the park experience will be back before we know it. The parks being closed seemed like an eternity, but they’ve been reopened almost as long they were shut down, and it feels like they’ve been open for much shorter.


I agree at some point the in park things will be back. I could see them going to seasonal fireworks in the future like Universal does as a cost savings measure.

Out of park entertainment coming back anytime soon is where I think the long term effects will be. I honestly believe the resorts are where the cuts will be be felt the most.

I know some feel I hate Disney but I don't. I love what they have done with Marvel and what they once were. My thing is always been I wish they would focus more on what made them great instead of IP bombardment. 

My dream is Epcot's World Showcase is actually finished with most of the original attractions planned 
 from the beginning. My one other thing is I look at Velocicoaster and can't stop thinking how better the Disney parks would be if they had their theming to go with that intensity.


----------



## Vern60

Tigger's ally said:


> Hard to fund a good Iced Tea at disneu Plaza is one of the few.


Yes, and since the corner ice cream is closed, it's also good for getting a delicious sundae!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree at some point the in park things will be back. I could see them going to seasonal fireworks in the future like Universal does as a cost savings measure.
> 
> Out of park entertainment coming back anytime soon is where I think the long term effects will be. I honestly believe the resorts are where the cuts will be be felt the most.
> 
> I know some feel I hate Disney but I don't. I love what they have done with Marvel and what they once were. My thing is always been I wish they would focus more on what made them great instead of IP bombardment.
> 
> My dream is Epcot's World Showcase is actually finished with most of the original attractions planned
> from the beginning. My one other thing is I look at Velocicoaster and can't stop thinking how better the Disney parks would be if they had their theming to go with that intensity.



So you’ve said. Many times.

The problem is it seems you _want _and _enjoy _seeing Disney reduce their experiences. Maybe you don’t feel that way, but it’s how you come across. For 7 months. If anyone posts hopeful or positive ideas you put a black cloud on it. 

You know this board is full of Disney die hards. People are here to discuss Disney parks. Aren’t you tired of having the same argument?


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm not at all. I just wish more people would look at what's happening. Instead we get "oooohhh look at that shiny new restaurant reopening.". Its not that I hate Disney, its that I feel many on here look through blinders and only the positive things.


Dude, you’re on a Disney message board.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> So you’ve said. Many times.
> 
> The problem is it seems you _want _and _enjoy _seeing Disney reduce their experiences. Maybe you don’t feel that way, but it’s how you come across. For 7 months. If anyone posts hopeful or positive ideas you put a black cloud on it.
> 
> You know this board is full of Disney die hards. People are here to discuss Disney parks. Aren’t you tired of having the same argument?



You wouldn't like him when he's angry.


----------



## Jrb1979

SaintsManiac said:


> So you’ve said. Many times.
> 
> The problem is it seems you _want _and _enjoy _seeing Disney reduce their experiences. Maybe you don’t feel that way, but it’s how you come across. For 7 months. If anyone posts hopeful or positive ideas you put a black cloud on it.
> 
> You know this board is full of Disney die hards. People are here to discuss Disney parks. Aren’t you tired of having the same argument?


I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.


----------



## Eric Smith

Tigger's ally said:


> The dining ressie's site is also kind of weird.  I have not been able to get a few times and places I want and settle elsewhere but check back a week later and can get my original wish.  Don't know if it is a cancelation thing or just as they open a new place, it opens up space.  We now have every one we want including Plaza for lunch, Homecoming and Toppolino's.


We made reservations for our December trip about a week ago.  I would be able to make 5-7 reservations and then all of the sudden the site wouldn’t return any availability whatsoever.  I’d have to close the browser and come back in to get it to work.  The phone app was even worse.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.



This too shall pass.

I say that every morning before I start my day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.



That’s fine and many have the same opinion, but it’s 2020 and we are in a pandemic and we are praying to the theme park gods that Disney can come back from this.

I love the parks as they were in March of this year. I hope with all of my heart we can get back there. I see enough negativity on Facebook. I come here to get away from that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> You have a bookie?


A Disney bookie?! Is there an app for that?!... actually WAIT! Don’t tell me. I’d go broke in a month with all these rumors to bet on.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> I don’t think anyone here is denying Chapek is focused on ROI but he’s also not solely focused on the parks right now. Disney isn’t just theme parks.



Right.

And the day parades actually do serve a financial purpose. One of the reasons the parades are at 3:00pm is to keep people in the parks spending money - people who may otherwise be tempted to take a mid-afternoon nap or swim break instead. When the hours are longer and the parks busier (and covid less of an issue) I definitely see a day parade returning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Vern60 said:


> We got 2 lunches at the Plaza, yay! Yep, we also got all our restaurants but had to rearange a few days here and there. And yes, this is for over Christmas week. I think Beaches and Cream was the most difficult for me, and dinner at Tepan Edo, 4pm was the latest we could get, but we did get it.
> I'm trying to prepare my kids that we'll probably be spending a lot of time waiting in lines but after all this home school stuff they are very ready for a vacation.


I’m waiting on Oga’s & Topolino’s for my trip in a couple weeks. Never seen a spot for Oga’s, Topolino keeps opening when I’m asleep. But you were able to get stuff for freaking Xmas week so it gives me hope something will pop up!


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree at some point the in park things will be back. I could see them going to seasonal fireworks in the future like Universal does as a cost savings measure.
> 
> My dream is Epcot's World Showcase is actually finished with most of the original attractions planned
> from the beginning. My one other thing is I look at Velocicoaster and can't stop thinking how better the Disney parks would be if they had their theming to go with that intensity.


Disney isn’t going to go to seasonal fireworks as a cost savings measure.  WDW doesn’t have seasons at all.  The parks are busy 7 days a week. Universal is dead during the week in the every season except summer.  Its not a valid comparison.

You also say that Disney should add rides that don’t tie to IP and then you say that they should add a ride similar to an IP based coaster at Universal.  That doesn’t add up.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.


I’m guessing that you were a kid back then and you didn’t notice things like you do now.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> This too shall pass.
> 
> I say that every morning before I start my day.


I hope so. I think the parks can be much better then they are. Its not just the cuts.  Its been going on for years. I look at Epcot and what it could have been. Instead of investing in all the festivals, use that money and invest in new and IP free attractions for World Showcase to draw people there for a whole day instead of just the evening.



Eric Smith said:


> Disney isn’t going to go to seasonal fireworks as a cost savings measure.  WDW doesn’t have seasons at all.  The parks are busy 7 days a week. Universal is dead during the week in the every season except summer.  Its not a valid comparison.
> 
> You also say that Disney should add rides that don’t tie to IP and then you say that they should add a ride similar to an IP based coaster at Universal.  That doesn’t add up.



I was using as an example cause most people know of it. IP aside I was more talking about the coaster.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> I’m guessing that you were a kid back then and you didn’t notice things like you do now.



I'm pretty sure most of us were a kid in the 80s...or not born yet. 

And I'll add. I'd kill to get back the Epcot from the 80s.

Horizons made a real impression on me.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us were a kid in the 80s...or not born yet.


Agreed, the point was that we tend to remember things from childhood being more perfect than they really were.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Agreed, the point was that we tend to remember things from childhood being more perfect than they really were.




 Epcot was perfect in 1983.

(I know what you mean )


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> I hope so. I think the parks can be much better then they are. Its not just the cuts.  Its been going on for years. I look at Epcot and what it could have been. Instead of investing in all the festivals, use that money and invest in new and IP free attractions for World Showcase to draw people there for a whole day instead of just the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I was using as an example cause most people know of it. IP aside I was more talking about the coaster.


I don’t think you’re going to see many non-IP attractions in the future from Disney or for that matter from Universal.  They just won’t draw people in to make a trip.  Frozen is definitely a better draw than Maelstrom and I don’t think many people would schedule a Disney trip just to ride the Rhine River Cruise or Mt Fuji coaster.  What was the last major non-IP ride built by either company?  I think it was Expedition Everest in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Disneylover99

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.


We just all see things differently. I grew up going to Disney in the 70’s/80’s and hated it.

I hated the ride lines. I hated the little attraction books. I wanted to ride Haunted Mansion/Space Mountain multiple times, but I couldn’t. I don’t even remember ever seeing any place to buy food. But my parents probably told me they didn’t sell food and that’s why they had to bring sandwiches. Lol.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't mean to come across that way. I don't want Disney to fail, it just saddens me to see how much they have changed for the worse. I grew up going to the parks in the 80s and early 90s. I feel the parks were much better then they are now.



I too grew up going to WDW in the 80s and 90s.

While things have changed, and there are some things I miss (a lot), there have been countless enhancements, ride additions, etc. that have changed WDW for the better (IMO.)

My kids look at WDW with the same wonder and awe as I did as a kid. Sure, they don’t have the colorful Imagination tunnel anymore from my childhood. But a CM at Epcot with an autograph book asked my daughter who dressed as Anna from Frozen for HER autograph. That was sure a memorable moment.

I loved Living Seas as a kid. I was obsessed with the hydrolators. My kids only know the Seas with Nemo & friends. They sing along to “Big Blue World“ at the end of the ride. Ride it multiple times a trip. And they’ll grow up, the ride will probably become something else and they will be yearning to ride the Seas with Nemo & friends one more time. That’s how childhood nostalgia works.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> My dream is Epcot's World Showcase is actually finished with most of the original attractions planned
> from the beginning. My one other thing is I look at Velocicoaster and can't stop thinking how better the Disney parks would be if they had their theming to go with that intensity.



Disney isn’t in the market of intense rides. They have the highest park attendance of any theme park industry in the world. I wouldn’t say no to more intense attractions, but if I need them, I can go to Universal, Seaworld, Busch Gardens or Six Flags Great America if I need those types of thrills. Not to mention, Disney doesn’t do coaster construction the way other parks do. Unless it’s an off the rack coaster like Goofys Skyschool, Barnstormer, Gadgets Go Coaster, Incredicoaster, most of their intense rides are hidden either beyond the guests view, or indoors completely. Disney would never build a full blown coaster with the entirety of the tracks and pylons exposed for bypassing guests to see.

Also, and Ive had this argument many times, but building non-IP rides isn’t as easy as it was back in the 50s-80s. That’s all you had. Even the IP based rides in Disneyland and Magic Kingdom were all Walt Disney IP (the films they were adapted from, at least).  Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Jungle Cruise etc wouldn’t have the same appeal if they were built in 2020. It’s like when people say they want more small budget films because reboots, sequels, etc arent good. But people still see the reboots and sequels and skip on the low budget Indy film. You build Horizons right next to Guardians and Horizons would get mostly the nostalgic guests and overflow from people that don’t want to wait 3 hours for Guardians.


----------



## Vern60

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m waiting on Oga’s & Topolino’s for my trip in a couple weeks. Never seen a spot for Oga’s, Topolino keeps opening when I’m asleep. But you were able to get stuff for freaking Xmas week so it gives me hope something will pop up!


I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I went to WDW twice as a kid (age 4 and age 11). I didn’t go again until I was 35 for my honeymoon. I love seeing it evolve. I also love IP. Give me all the IP!!!


----------



## tinkerhon

Farro said:


> Epcot was perfect in 1983.
> 
> (I know what you mean )



Epcot has not been the same without Buzzy !!!


----------



## HokieRaven5

gottalovepluto said:


> A Disney bookie?! Is there an app for that?!... actually WAIT! Don’t tell me. I’d go broke in a month with all these rumors to bet on.



I believe it's a feature that Chapek wants on the Genie app which is coming "soon".


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Disney isn’t in the market of intense rides. They have the highest park attendance of any theme park industry in the world. I wouldn’t say no to more intense attractions, but if I need them, I can go to Universal, Seaworld, Busch Gardens or Six Flags Great America if I need those types of thrills. Not to mention, Disney doesn’t do coaster construction the way other parks do. Unless it’s an off the rack coaster like Goofys Skyschool, Barnstormer, Gadgets Go Coaster, Incredicoaster, most of their intense rides are hidden either beyond the guests view, or indoors completely. Disney would never build a full blown coaster with the entirety of the tracks and pylons exposed for bypassing guests to see.
> 
> Also, and Ive had this argument many times, but building non-IP rides isn’t as easy as it was back in the 50s-80s. That’s all you had. Even the IP based rides in Disneyland and Magic Kingdom were all Walt Disney IP (the films they were adapted from, at least).  Haunted Mansion, Pirates of the Caribbean, Jungle Cruise etc wouldn’t have the same appeal if they were built in 2020. It’s like when people say they want more small budget films because reboots, sequels, etc arent good. But people still see the reboots and sequels and skip on the low budget Indy film. You build Horizons right next to Guardians and Horizons would get mostly the nostalgic guests and overflow from people that don’t want to wait 3 hours for Guardians.


I wish they did more attractions like Tower of Terror. That's intense enough for Disney fans. 

To add on to your coaster thing, I will honestly say Disney doesn't do coasters well to begin with. I am intrigued with Tron and Guardians. Its too bad they may be delayed. 

To bring this back on topic for Rteetz sake, IMO Disney should have used the money they are putting into Disney+ at this time and put it into finishing the attractions for the 50th. The Parks are where the money is. From what's been said Disney+, like Netflix was won't be profitable for a few years. Having Tron and Guardians open for the 50th makes much more sense then making low budget things for Disney+.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> To bring this back on topic for Rteetz sake, IMO Disney should have used the money they are putting into Disney+ at this time and put it into finishing the attractions for the 50th. The Parks are where the money is. From what's been said Disney+, like Netflix was won't be profitable for a few years. Having Tron and Guardians open for the 50th makes much more sense then making low budget things for Disney+.


It’s not that simple. Disney+ is very important to the company especially given the current circumstance.


----------



## Mit88

HokieRaven5 said:


> I believe it's a feature that Chapek wants on the Genie app which is coming "soon".



No way because then when the trend of people taking the over on construction timelines, he’d be forced to hire more labor to finish the projects quicker in order for money to keep flowing to the house. A parking garage built in less than 4 years? Could you imagine?


----------



## HokieRaven5

Jrb1979 said:


> I wish they did more attractions like Tower of Terror. That's intense enough for Disney fans.
> 
> To add on to your coaster thing, I will honestly say Disney doesn't do coasters well to begin with. I am intrigued with Tron and Guardians. Its too bad they may be delayed.
> 
> To bring this back on topic for Rteetz sake, IMO Disney should have used the money they are putting into Disney+ at this time and put it into finishing the attractions for the 50th. The Parks are where the money is. From what's been said Disney+, like Netflix was won't be profitable for a few years. Having Tron and Guardians open for the 50th makes much more sense then making low budget things for Disney+.



To comment on your last bit, they're more likely to profit off of putting that $$ into Disney+ than pouring it into their parks. The parks for sure have the higher overall revenue but their income isn't nearly what their media entities bring to the table. 

Direct to consumer has higher profit margin potential for them as a company vs increasing the thrill rides in their park.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I wish they did more attractions like Tower of Terror. That's intense enough for Disney fans.
> 
> To add on to your coaster thing, I will honestly say Disney doesn't do coasters well to begin with. I am intrigued with Tron and Guardians. Its too bad they may be delayed.
> 
> To bring this back on topic for Rteetz sake, IMO Disney should have used the money they are putting into Disney+ at this time and put it into finishing the attractions for the 50th. The Parks are where the money is. From what's been said Disney+, like Netflix was won't be profitable for a few years. Having Tron and Guardians open for the 50th makes much more sense then making low budget things for Disney+.



I think they probably wish they invested more money into Disney+ sooner, if they had the foresight to see a pandemic and how people will glob onto anything (tiger king) when they’re advised to sit at home.

The major investment on Disney+ is somewhat temporary, 5-10 years I would guess.Once they start turning in a profit on their original investment on the service, them we’ll start seeing more money funneling in other directions throughout the company. It doesn’t mean other parts of the company, like the parks, will be neglected and see nothing new in that timeframe, but for the company to make the most money and be able to reinvest it back into other areas, again, like the parks, they need to make a full commitment to their streaming service for the time being.

As far as Tron and Guardians go, it’s we’ll see. Just because they’re currently rumored to not open in time for the 50th doesn’t mean they can’t hire the workers to plow through and make it happen. If they get a comfortable amount of cash flow in the next month or two, I’m sure those attractions opening by Oct. 1st will become a priority


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> That’s fine and many have the same opinion, but it’s 2020 and we are in a pandemic and we are praying to the theme park gods that Disney can come back from this.
> 
> I love the parks as they were in March of this year. I hope with all of my heart we can get back there. I see enough negativity on Facebook. I come here to get away from that.



It’s not really a question, it’s when.  

There will be small casualties and forever tweaks (maybe Buffets will be different for instance), but the March 2020 Disney as we remember will return.  With a vaccine, it will accelerate it.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> It’s not that simple. Disney+ is very important to the company especially given the current circumstance.


I get it's very important to the company. In the long run IMO the parks are where the money is. Disney+ is nice and all but with so many streaming services out there its really hard to stand out. Add in that many people will subscribe just to see what they want then cancel. People do it already with other streaming services.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I get it's very important to the company. In the long run IMO the parks are where the money is. Disney+ is nice and all but with so many streaming services out there its really hard to stand out. Add in that many people will subscribe just to see what they want then cancel. People do it already with other streaming services.


You don’t know that. None of us here know that. Disney+ once profitable could be the driver for the company. Disney+ is already standing out. Don’t forget the ongoing pandemic. Investing a ton in the parks isn’t so simple right now either. Even universal has pulled back.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> It’s not really a question, it’s when.
> 
> There will be small casualties and forever tweaks (maybe Buffets will be different for instance), but the March 2020 Disney as we remember will return.  With a vaccine, it will accelerate it.



And I for one can’t wait to once again be passive aggressively angry at the group of 5 people in front of me walking side by side up the main st sidewalk so slow I can physically feel time being wasted.


----------



## anthony2k7

SaintsManiac said:


> Man it’s been a long pandemic.


Long way to go yet as well.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> You don’t know that. None of us here know that. Disney+ once profitable could be the driver for the company. Disney+ is already standing out. Don’t forget the ongoing pandemic. Investing a ton in the parks isn’t so simple right now either. Even universal has pulled back.


The thing for me with Disney+ is that it launched strong because it gave great access to their back catalogue, and in many countries was perfectly timed for the pandemic. Is Disney doing enough to keep people interested with new content? I don't think so. The only new content I hear people talk about is mandelorian.


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> It’s not really a question, it’s when.
> 
> There will be small casualties and forever tweaks (maybe Buffets will be different for instance), but the March 2020 Disney as we remember will return.  With a vaccine, it will accelerate it.



I agree most will come back, some things will change but things would have changed one way or another over time.  I think even buffets will be back personally. Ruby Tuesday already has their salad bar back and its self serve with a box of gloves to use and still be used by a lot of people.



Brianstl said:


> I think for many in this thread it is more a willingness to live with the virus to varying degrees, than thinking COVID’s threat has passed.
> 
> My dad is 76. He understands his age alone places him in the highest risk group. He said for him and many of his friends that living life in a kind of distanced constant isolation had become a life not enjoyable to live.  They know the risks, but while following certain precautions are willing to accept them.



To be fair we do this everyday with decisions, they are just decisions that are so ingrained in everyday life that they don't seem so big but they are really can be.


----------



## mattpeto

I know it's far off, but hopefully @rteetz has some good ideas for a post-covid thread or he doesn't get burned out from moderating.

This thread has been a good place and distraction from the real world stuff.  I enjoy the discussion with everyone involved in this thread.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eric Smith said:


> We made reservations for our December trip about a week ago.  I would be able to make 5-7 reservations and then all of the sudden the site wouldn’t return any availability whatsoever.  I’d have to close the browser and come back in to get it to work.  The phone app was even worse.


Yeah, I had that happen once or twice too.


----------



## rteetz

If I haven’t shut this thread down after 3077 pages I’m not quite sure why I would do it now. Some here just seem to ruin things for everyone though. I don’t think anyone here has said the pandemic is over.

I think we are all well aware but at the same time Disney is a business, they are in a tough spot and are going to make tough decisions. Are all of us going to like those decisions? Of course not. I certainly haven’t liked everything they have done.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> I think we are all well aware but at the same time Disney is a business, they are in a tough spot and are going to make tough decisions. Are all of us going to like those decisions? Of course not. I certainly haven’t liked everything they have done.



Heck, I haven't liked some of the decisions I have had to make since March, but they needed made at the time.  And looking back, I like some even more now, and dislike some even more now than when I made the decision. 

Also, I think people are saying the parks "feel" like normal October parks and that includes the distancing/restrictions that are in place for a good reason.  Not that the same amount of people are going as a normal October.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> If I haven’t shut this thread down after 3077 pages I’m not quite sure why I would do it now. Some here just seem to ruin things for everyone though. I don’t think anyone here has said the pandemic is over.
> 
> I think we are all well aware but at the same time Disney is a business, they are in a tough spot and are going to make tough decisions. Are all of us going to like those decisions? Of course not. I certainly haven’t liked everything they have done.




Imagine how many pages it would be if you hadn't deleted so many posts...


----------



## TheMaxRebo




----------



## Sarahslay

Eric Smith said:


> We made reservations for our December trip about a week ago.  I would be able to make 5-7 reservations and then all of the sudden the site wouldn’t return any availability whatsoever.  I’d have to close the browser and come back in to get it to work.  The phone app was even worse.


I made my reservations last Tuesday and couldn't use the app at all, and the website was sloooooooow. Thankfully I got everything I wanted on the day I wanted, and aside from Yak & Yeti I got them all at the times I wanted as well. Now of course most are booked up that I booked so there is no changing any of them. If I were on the fence about coming that week I 100% wouldn't at this point, I think they'll be hard pressed to have people book at this point with so much dining gone and park reservations snatched up for several parks on most days.


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> The thing for me with Disney+ is that it launched strong because it gave great access to their back catalogue, and in many countries was perfectly timed for the pandemic. Is Disney doing enough to keep people interested with new content? I don't think so. The only new content I hear people talk about is mandelorian.


My kids watch new stuff on Disney+ daily, it's the only "tv" they watch. Fridays right now have us watching the Animal Kingdom show, my youngest wants to be a vet and it's what she wants to do as soon as dinner is over. She also watches a show that I believe is called Strange but True, and many other shows on there about science and animals. My oldest loves watching all the movies and shorts, especially if it's Frozen/Olaf or Forky, and DH and I love watching all the old movies on a regular basis. I've watched a few mandelorian episodes but that's about it, so just because that's all you hear people talk about does not mean that's all people are watching, it's been a worthwhile investment in my house and for many people I know.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


>



Why is it “sidestepping” when it’s Disney but when it’s Knotts it’s “innovative”?


----------



## Eeyore daily

Mit88 said:


> Why is it “sidestepping” when it’s Disney but when it’s Knotts it’s “innovative”?


Because it's Disney


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Why is it “sidestepping” when it’s Disney but when it’s Knotts it’s “innovative”?


That is an interesting distinction. .. but I guess technically true as it seems like Disney .. by allowing guests into back entrances of DCA is just "extending" their downtown Disney District rather than "officially" letting people in their them park (via the front gate).   Does DL have a a side entrance? I am guessing they could do the same for Main Street, USA. 

I guess Knott's is "innovative" because they turned it into a paid "event" rather than just opening the gates of their theme park for open shopping/eating? *shrug* ..


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Sarahslay said:


> My kids watch new stuff on Disney+ daily, it's the only "tv" they watch. Fridays right now have us watching the Animal Kingdom show, my youngest wants to be a vet and it's what she wants to do as soon as dinner is over. She also watches a show that I believe is called Strange but True, and many other shows on there about science and animals. My oldest loves watching all the movies and shorts, especially if it's Frozen/Olaf or Forky, and DH and I love watching all the old movies on a regular basis. I've watched a few mandelorian episodes but that's about it, so just because that's all you hear people talk about does not mean that's all people are watching, it's been a worthwhile investment in my house and for many people I know.


I haven't watched The Mandalorian yet, but The Imagineering Story is pretty great. We're also looking forward to the (many) Marvel projects. They've apparently also announced a National Treasure series (I love "bad" adventure movies and NT is one of my favorites; also for the record, I don't think it's bad but I know a lot of ppl do). For being a young streaming service, they seem to have a decent amount of original content (lots in production or announced). They also obviously have a strong catalogue of "unoriginal" content (really it's almost all "original" though, they're the company that produced the shows in the first place).


----------



## JaxDad

Eeyore daily said:


> Because it's Disney


Didn't someone previously mention that, although they were all thought of here as "theme parks," SeaWorld, Knott's Berry Farm, and Disneyland actually fall under different business categories as far as the state was concerned. SW is a zoo, Knott's is a market(?), and DL is an amusement park. Could that be the difference?


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> Didn't someone previously mention that, although they were all thought of here as "theme parks," SeaWorld, Knott's Berry Farm, and Disneyland actually fall under different business categories as far as the state was concerned. SW is a zoo, Knott's is a market(?), and DL is an amusement park. Could that be the difference?


SW is currently operating as a zoo because no attractions are open. If they operated attractions they would be a theme park and not be able to open. Knotts is the same but operating as a market. DCA will be operating as a market as well because of the same thing.


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> That is an interesting distinction. .. but I guess technically true as it seems like Disney .. by allowing guests into back entrances of DCA is just "extending" their downtown Disney District rather than "officially" letting people in their them park (via the front gate).   Does DL have a a side entrance? I am guessing they could do the same for Main Street, USA.
> 
> I guess Knott's is "innovative" because they turned it into a paid "event" rather than just opening the gates of their theme park for open shopping/eating? *shrug* ..



I think the reason they’re doing the side entrance is to not give away the feeling of walking into a Disney theme park without actually going into the theme park to enjoy everything you’re used to being offered. Disneyland doesn’t have a side/back entrance that I know of, at least not for non-emergency reasons, so that will likely be an “issue” for when they eventually open Main St USA.

I think Knotts is only paid if you buy the food ticket, isn’t it? Thought it was free to walk around if you’re not eating.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney is sending pin codes out to Canadians now! The 35% off until the end of June one arrived in my inbox earlier this morning.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sarahslay said:


> My kids watch new stuff on Disney+ daily, it's the only "tv" they watch. Fridays right now have us watching the Animal Kingdom show, my youngest wants to be a vet and it's what she wants to do as soon as dinner is over. She also watches a show that I believe is called Strange but True, and many other shows on there about science and animals. My oldest loves watching all the movies and shorts, especially if it's Frozen/Olaf or Forky, and DH and I love watching all the old movies on a regular basis. I've watched a few mandelorian episodes but that's about it, so just because that's all you hear people talk about does not mean that's all people are watching, it's been a worthwhile investment in my house and for many people I know.


Same here. DS pretty much solely watches Disney plus. I don’t know anyone with kids or grandkids who doesn’t subscribe.


----------



## jade1

Mit88 said:


> And I for one can’t wait to once again be passive aggressively angry at the group of 5 people in front of me walking side by side up the main st sidewalk so slow I can physically feel time being wasted.



I did enjoy sticking my tongue out at them behind my mask.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is sending pin codes out to Canadians now! The 35% off until the end of June one arrived in my inbox earlier this morning.



Disney’s search algorithm saw you partaking in Trolls conversation and needed to get to you before Universal did


----------



## Mit88

jade1 said:


> I did enjoy sticking my tongue out at them behind my mask.



For the record, I didn’t mean families with children or groups with any handicapped members, I’m not a monster lol. It’s those younger-middle aged groups that just dilly-dally their way through the parks. Which is fine, take in the experience of the parks, but just like try not to block walkways by creating a walking shoulder to shoulder barrier. That’s always been a huge pet peeve of mine, not just at theme parks


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DGsAtBLT said:


> Disney is sending pin codes out to Canadians now! The 35% off until the end of June one arrived in my inbox earlier this morning.



Me too!!   

 Now if covid & the border would just play nice.... lol/smh


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


> For the record, I didn’t mean families with children or groups with any handicapped members, I’m not a monster lol. It’s those younger-middle aged groups that just dilly-dally their way through the parks. Which is fine, take in the experience of the parks, but just like try not to block walkways by creating a walking shoulder to shoulder barrier. That’s always been a huge pet peeve of mine, not just at theme parks


got me thinking, I usually am oppo.  I get these faster, runner types with children and their bumpered strollers that should get a 15 yard penalty for clipping as they take the first and second skin layers off the back of my ankle when they decide it is time to get me out of the way.    Ref's never throw the flag though! It's clipping!


----------



## MrsBooch

speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.

Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.

After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging. 
From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that. 

Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT. 

TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.


----------



## Sarahslay

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I haven't watched The Mandalorian yet, but The Imagineering Story is pretty great. We're also looking forward to the (many) Marvel projects. They've apparently also announced a National Treasure series (I love "bad" adventure movies and NT is one of my favorites; also for the record, I don't think it's bad but I know a lot of ppl do). For being a young streaming service, they seem to have a decent amount of original content (lots in production or announced). They also obviously have a strong catalogue of "unoriginal" content (really it's almost all "original" though, they're the company that produced the shows in the first place).


Yep, we loved the Imagineering Story and watched it every week as a new episode aired, and I will watch it again probably in the next year. We still have a ton of stuff to watch with more being released regularly, I don't see us running out of stuff to watch.


----------



## michellej47

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
> We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.
> 
> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.



We are in a similar boat as you are.   My 14 year old son has been through the ringer this year and our family NEEDS this trip.  We all need something to look forward to and a change of scenery for a week.  I know for sure that it is going to have a positive impact on him...on all of us.   I'm a school principal, so taking off is tough for me.  If we don't go Thanksgiving week as planned, it will be next summer.  That's just too long right now. 

I hope your son is doing better and that you all have an amazing trip!


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> And I for one can’t wait to once again be passive aggressively angry at the group of 5 people in front of me walking side by side up the main st sidewalk so slow I can physically feel time being wasted.


Or walking as a human wall towards me expecting me to pull to the side to let them by in an area where I can't pull to the decide, at which time we have to do the little "which way do I go" dance while one dude in the group exclaims that he can't believe the nerve of people not getting out of their way.


----------



## AvidDisReader

MrsBooch said:


> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.


Hang in there, my oldest daughter had a dog attack when she was 4 yr, ripped her entire cheek.  Great doctor, sewed her really good.  Children are resilent.  She is now over 40 and has 3 dogs or her own. The biggest hurdle was when she was a teenager and extremely conscience of the scar on her cheek.  We were told we could of had a plastic surgeon fix, but that is elective surgery and we just did not have the $.  I was talking with her husband a couple of years ago and he told me never noticed she had a scar, they have been married 16 years.  So, just be there for him and he will be fine, heck as a boy he may think when he is older that the scars make him look tougher (LOL).


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> I get it's very important to the company. In the long run IMO the parks are where the money is. Disney+ is nice and all but with so many streaming services out there its really hard to stand out. Add in that many people will subscribe just to see what they want then cancel. People do it already with other streaming services.



Disney+ is targeted to reach annual revenue of $30B surpassing parks and ent. in 3 to 4 years.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sarahslay said:


> Or walking as a human wall towards me expecting me to pull to the side to let them by in an area where I can't pull to the decide, at which time we have to do the little "which way do I go" dance while one dude in the group exclaims that he can't believe the nerve of people not getting out of their way.



Although I don't condone this behavior, I have the frame of a linebacker in skeletal only aspects now.  So, I forge ahead and usually "the seas" part.  In rare cases, there is a bump of which I apologize.


----------



## Ursula J

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
> We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.
> 
> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.


I'm am SO glad to hear your little one is doing better! That is terrifying. On a personal level, think about therapy for yourself, too. Seeing a child go through trauma is horribly damaging. I agree on going--you just don't know what life will hand you. Three years ago my husband (42 then) was diagnosed with cancer. He's doing well now. The three of us--him, me, our now-13-year-old--consider Disney to be our happy place and our safe place, no matter what. As long as FL doesn't end up on a quarantine list for Cook County, IL, we're going in 41 days.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

xuxa777 said:


> Disney+ is targeted to reach annual revenue of $30B surpassing parks and ent. in 3 to 4 years.


I can believe that.  Disney + appeals to some who may want to just see what it’s about.  But their real target consumer are the people who are just plain Disney fans, like many on this board.  You’ll never run out of things to watch.  The older stuff is great but there’s new shows being made all the time.  Disney has already surpassed their goal of new subscribers and it will continue to grow.  It’s totally unlike other services.  There’s not a Netflix theme park.  Consumers can tie in their trips and love of Disney with Disney +.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Ursula J said:


> As long as FL doesn't end up on a quarantine list for Cook County, IL, we're going in 41 days.


from Illinois and we are going in 39 days!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> My kids watch new stuff on Disney+ daily, it's the only "tv" they watch. Fridays right now have us watching the Animal Kingdom show, my youngest wants to be a vet and it's what she wants to do as soon as dinner is over. She also watches a show that I believe is called Strange but True, and many other shows on there about science and animals. My oldest loves watching all the movies and shorts, especially if it's Frozen/Olaf or Forky, and DH and I love watching all the old movies on a regular basis. I've watched a few mandelorian episodes but that's about it, so just because that's all you hear people talk about does not mean that's all people are watching, it's been a worthwhile investment in my house and for many people I know.



I suspect you have already watched them but just in case you haven't, I highly recommend the Secrets of the Zoo series that are also on Disney+


----------



## Chilbert

Tigger's ally said:


> from Illinois and we are going in 39 days!



From Philly and 42 days for us.  Admittedly, Disney was like steak before the pandemic, but when you are starving, a hamburger can taste almost as good !!!


----------



## Ariel 1715

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
> We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.
> 
> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.


Just go and make the most of it. We had a wonderful time in Disney even with all the mask issues and crowds. Just go have fun!! Be safe, wear masks and do what your family is comfortable with!!! Hope your son is feeling better and has the best time!!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomorrowland-peoplemover-refurbishment-extended-to-january-9-2021/


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> Disney+ is targeted to reach annual revenue of $30B surpassing parks and ent. in 3 to 4 years.


It will take Disney+ much longer to generate the profit numbers that Parks, Experiences and Products was producing before the pandemic.  That is if it ever can reach the same numbers.  P,E & P was the second largest profit generator in the company behind networks and unlike networks it was showing real growth on the profit side with consistent year over year income growth at 10%+.  Nextflix is the biggest player in the streaming wars and P,E, & P generated almost 4x as much income as Netflix did in FY 2019.

That is why Chapek got the CEO job instead of Kevin Mayer.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/tomorrowland-peoplemover-refurbishment-extended-to-january-9-2021/


At this point they might as well make it Rocket Rods 2.0 but with better technology.


----------



## Princess Merida

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
> We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.
> 
> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.



I am so sorry your family is having to go through this.  I'm happy that your son is okay and it sounds like he has a great family who will get him through the hard stuff now.  I cannot imagine almost losing my children.  It's definitely something no parent should have to go through.  Love and prayers to your son and family.  Yes, no one knows what tomorrow will bring and we are living like that as well.  9 days until our trip!!  We will miss some things (fireworks, meet & greets, shows, Woody's lunchbox), but nothing is really normal right now and we need to make the best of what we've got.  I hope your son has a fabulous time at Disney World!!!


----------



## skeeter31

Jrb1979 said:


> At this point they might as well make it Rocket Rods 2.0 but with better technology.


Nooooo. Absolutely hated Rocket Rods. Rode it twice in DL and loathed it. Peoplemover is my absolute favorite. My guess is it’s just taking longer to replace each of the support pillars. They’re only working during the nights on things like that and with the expanded park hours, those nights get shorter and shorter.


----------



## andyman8

Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320791050567348224


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.


This is similar to what is being said on WDWMagic.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.


My initial guess would be Fantasmic being done. HS has the draw already with SWGE and they wouldn’t phase out fireworks at MK (too iconic) and the Harmonious barges are very clearly being built. So I’m think Fantasmic with the theater issue both loading and unloading it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> speaking for our family (and this may seem dramatic) - we are still going in a few weeks despite all the cuts.
> We aren't stupid, we know that the experience is going to be watered down etc. but I fully don't care. We just don't care. We know there's a pandemic. We know there are dangers and issues etc. and we are prepared to be safe upon return, we'll be keeping our kid home for the recommended (not required) quarantine - even with all that - we don't care.
> 
> Without getting too detailed because it is still hard for me to talk about, two months ago my 5 year old son was the victim of a really bad dog bite/attack. We were EXTREMELY lucky, he is physically basically back to himself with some scarring but he is struggling emotionally.
> We weren't really going to keep this trip, before the accident, we were talking about canceling and banking our DVC points to next year etc. for a big Vero Beach trip.
> But in under 30 seconds I saw the most important person in our life, almost taken from us.
> 
> After he got to a physically healed place - we realized we need this trip. So I'm not here for the doom and gloom which is not to say I'm blind to the issues, to the cost cutting, to the experience cutting, to the price gauging.
> From our perspective - if we can see him smile again, and go a day without asking us if he "looks like Frankenstein", I'll pay for that.
> 
> Also - I have him talking to a therapist, because it caused some anxiety issues that I want to get in front of and give him a way to handle things that seem out of his control - so I'm not looking at this trip as a band aid - but I know he has loved having something to look forward to and I believe it has helped him A LOT.
> 
> TL/DR - life is short and I am not putting something off if we can make it happen in the short term no matter what it looks like today at WDW.


I'm so glad your little guy is physically okay. I think there are many of us for whom the parks offer a respite from a real life that's got some tough aspects. None of our kids are healthy, and for one who's had a particularly tough time, sometimes the *only* way we can get him to eat by mouth (he's got a feeding tube) is to remind him that the more he eats, the faster he'll be tall enough for different rides at WDW. Our trips provide motivation, and give him something to look forward to.

While there are things we definitely miss (park hopping, parades, character meets), and we certainly hope things like fireworks that we don't necessarily stop and watch that often come back soon, none of those things are crucial for us.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Not sure how much effect this plan would have had on the parks, but I thought this story was interesting...

ESPN scraps plans to host 8 men's college basketball events in Orlando bubble

1:02 PM CT

Jeff BorzelloESPN Staff Writer

ESPN is canceling plans to host eight of its men's college basketball events in a singular locale in Orlando.

ESPN had planned to move eight of its 10 nonconference events to the ESPN Wide World of Sports property at Walt Disney World in Orlando, including the Champions Classic, Charleston Classic, Myrtle Beach Invitational, NIT Season Tip-Off, Wooden Legacy, Orlando Invitational, Jimmy V Classic and Diamond Head Classic.

The ESPN Wide World of Sports was the site for the NBA's bubble.

"ESPN Events set out to create a protected environment for teams to participate in early-season events in Orlando," an official statement from ESPN said. "Based on certain challenges surrounding testing protocols, we opted to resume these tournaments during the 2021-22 season."

The challenges around testing protocols refers primarily to re-testing players who had already previously tested positive for coronavirus and been cleared. The protocols for a player testing positive while in the Orlando bubble were another key discussion point.

The bubble was expected to run from Nov. 25 until early December, highlighted by the Champions Classic and the Jimmy V Classic. While the other six events are likely to simply resume in 2021, there is hope for the Champions Classic and Jimmy V Classic to move to a different location for this season, sources told ESPN. The Champions Classic features Michigan State vs. Duke and Kansas vs. Kentucky, while Jimmy V was expected to feature Baylor vs. Illinois and Gonzaga vs. Tennessee.


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> My initial guess would be Fantasmic being done. HS has the draw already with SWGE and they wouldn’t phase out fireworks at MK (too iconic) and the Harmonious barges are very clearly being built. So I’m think Fantasmic with the theater issue both loading and unloading it.


I agree but I also think they could also have plans for the Fantastic theater. Capacity would certainly be lower. Upon entry its a socially distant line much like anything else. Exit you use the entrance and the multiple overflow exits. Certain sections guided to each exit.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> At this point they might as well make it Rocket Rods 2.0 but with better technology.


OMG I WISH!!!! That was my favorite Disney ride of all time. It brought “tomorrow” to Tomorrowland. It. Was. Awesome.

Yeah, yeah. I know it ain’t happening because of the various issues it had but a girl can dream!


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.



One of the HS shows I am sure. Could be either.


----------



## mattpeto

Chilbert said:


> From Philly and 42 days for us.  Admittedly, Disney was like steak before the pandemic, but when you are starving, a hamburger can taste almost as good !!!



When you get back the Eagles will have a winning record finally.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I agree but I also think they could also have plans for the Fantastic theater. Capacity would certainly be lower. Upon entry its a socially distant line much like anything else. Exit you use the entrance and the multiple overflow exits. Certain sections guided to each exit.



Maybe Epcot Forever is done.  I really doubt they’d kill F!


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> This is similar to what is being said on WDWMagic.


Do you remember which poster(s)? I wouldn’t be surprised if this gets picked up more widely.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Maybe Epcot Forever is done.  I really doubt they’d kill F!



I'm interpreting as one not coming back ever, not just coming back as a new show. Epcot will have a show.

I think Fantasmic.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Maybe Epcot Forever is done.  I really doubt they’d kill F!


No I think EF comes back before Harmonious is ready.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Do you remember which poster(s)? I wouldn’t be surprised if this gets picked up more widely.


MansionButler84


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> MansionButler84


Ok, thank you.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

mattpeto said:


> When you get back the Eagles will have a winning record finally.



Or not. Lol. We’re first in the division though. Lol. Baby steps!


----------



## yulilin3

I know this is silly but the lack of an option to say goodbye bothers me. F! is such an iconic show, if they cancel it without showing it again,  which is a real possibility,  it would be super sad  it's like when they canceled sww 6 months before it was supposed to start.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> I know this is silly but the lack of an option to say goodbye bothers me. F! is such an iconic show, if they cancel it without showing it again,  which is a real possibility,  it would be super sad  it's like when they canceled sww 6 months before it was supposed to start.


I don't necessarily think F! is gone for good but with the layoffs and theater concerns it isn't exactly something they can bring back tomorrow. No way they keep that theater empty forever. I think this has more opportunity to return than something in the RoL theater.


----------



## rteetz

I just want to note this is not a catch all news thread. While there are several additions people are excited about many have respective threads or we have a news round up thread.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> One of the HS shows I am sure. Could be either.



That was my first thought - actually was the Star Wars show to not come back ... I believe the plan has always been to push all Star Wars stuff to being in Galaxy's Edge ... they could at a later time replace it with a different show taht is more about the entire park (history of Disney movies or something)


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I don't necessarily think F! is gone for good but with the layoffs and theater concerns it isn't exactly something they can bring back tomorrow. No way they keep that theater empty forever. I think this has more opportunity to return than something in the RoL theater.



That’s what im thinking. Unless they have other plans for that plot of land, it’s an enormous amphitheater to never be used again. I wouldnt expect to even here anything for at least a year whether they’re replacing F! or bringing it back


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Not surprised we are losing one of the nighttime shows. Unfortunate, but I think it is inevitable that we have permanent casualties of the pandemic despite people’s insistence that Disney would never not bring back some of the bigger things. Whether these things would have gone anyways and are being accelerated by the circumstances is always a possibility IMO.

I think it has to be Fantasmic, unless Epcot being without a show until Harmonious is ready counts, or they’re counting the meh fireworks/light shows at DHS. Sad, but out of all the options it’s the most dated (said with love, not bashing the show) and also has issues that the others don’t with CMs in close proximity to eachother and of course the theatre. I’m sure eventually something will be back to replace it, could be years away but


----------



## MickeyWaffles

anthony2k7 said:


> The thing for me with Disney+ is that it launched strong because it gave great access to their back catalogue, and in many countries was perfectly timed for the pandemic. Is Disney doing enough to keep people interested with new content? I don't think so. The only new content I hear people talk about is mandelorian.



My kids pretty much exclusively watch Disney+ for their daily screen time and haven’t even scratched the surface of everything available to them.



yulilin3 said:


> I know this is silly but the lack of an option to say goodbye bothers me. F! is such an iconic show, if they cancel it without showing it again,  which is a real possibility,  it would be super sad  it's like when they canceled sww 6 months before it was supposed to start.


On our February visit, we scored last minute ToT FP as the Fantasmic theater was filling up. We had been planning to do Fantasmic but it would be my 5 year old’s first time riding ToT so we picked that FP over the show. I’m still happy we made that ToT memory - she loved it and was able to ride twice with rider swap - but I wish we could have done Fantasmic too. I’ll be really sad if we never see it again.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> At this point they might as well make it Rocket Rods 2.0 but with better technology.


Or, you know, don't ruin the ride.  Everything doesn't have to be a thrill ride.


----------



## Jrb1979

Eric Smith said:


> Or, you know, don't ruin the ride.  Everything doesn't have to be a thrill ride.


I was making can joke cause of how long it's been down and how they keep delaying the reopening.


----------



## mattpeto

mi*vida*loca said:


> Or not. Lol. We’re first in the division though. Lol. Baby steps!



Fly Eagles Fly!


rteetz said:


> I don't necessarily think F! is gone for good but with the layoffs and theater concerns it isn't exactly something they can bring back tomorrow. No way they keep that theater empty forever. I think this has more opportunity to return than something in the RoL theater.



Way more opportunity to do something else at F! theater because at least they can do fireworks at HS.

I do believe nightime entertainment will be at each park eventually again, but we could be years away from anything at AK.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not surprised we are losing one of the nighttime shows. Unfortunate, but I think it is inevitable that we have permanent casualties of the pandemic despite people’s insistence that Disney would never not bring back some of the bigger things. Whether these things would have gone anyways and are being accelerated by the circumstances is always a possibility IMO.
> 
> I think it has to be Fantasmic, unless Epcot being without a show until Harmonious is ready counts, or they’re counting the meh fireworks/light shows at DHS. Sad, but out of all the options it’s the most dated (said with love, not bashing the show) and also has issues that the others don’t with CMs in close proximity to eachother and of course the theatre. I’m sure eventually something will be back to replace it, could be years away but


Could it be the other nightly show at DHS instead of Fantasmic?  I think they were Star Wars themed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was my first thought - actually was the Star Wars show to not come back ... I believe the plan has always been to push all Star Wars stuff to being in Galaxy's Edge ... they could at a later time replace it with a different show taht is more about the entire park (history of Disney movies or something)



Yep that’s what I was thinking.


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> Could it be the other nightly show at DHS instead of Fantasmic?  I think they were Star Wars themed.



The finale for Fantasmic! would be tricky to execute without a vaccine, so maybe it's just going to be a while for it return.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Could it be the other nightly show at DHS instead of Fantasmic?  I think they were Star Wars themed.



That’s what I was referring to with the meh other fireworks/light show at DHS lol, so meh I could not recall the name.

If those are included, I think that’s a strong contender. But F! Has so many CMs in close proximity so that may just prove too difficult?


----------



## mattpeto

FWIW the poster who reported the news on the other form liked this response:

"I assume a show at EPCOt and one at MK with Fantasmic staying at DHS. Nothing for AK? Are they abandoning the nighttime thing completely there? Seems like such a waste to build out the area around the lake not to use it. "

This would make you think EF/Harm (safe), HEA and F! is safe.

ROL and the other smaller lesser shows might get the axe.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

They had dinner packages for Fantasmic!, and just a dessert party for the Star Wars Galaftic Spectacular, right? Would possible up-sells be figured into which show they'd rather keep around?

It's been a couple years since I've seen Fantasmic!  at WDW (we saw it a couple times at DLR last year). Could they just block off every other row of seating to help with social distancing? There aren't rows of seating to block off for SW; they could obv put down markers, but would it be more difficult to get people to adhere to those?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s what I was referring to with the meh other fireworks/light show at DHS lol, so meh I could not recall the name.
> 
> If those are included, I think that’s a strong contender. But F! Has so many CMs in close proximity so that may just prove too difficult?



could they reduce the characters at the end to just be fur characters that could be wearing masks underneath?

Feels like ways to adapt it to making it ok .... I think the bigger thing with Fantasmic! is the cost - if you are not getting $ inc from closer to total park capacity (not reduced limits) hard to justify the cost.  

Maybe a heavily modified version that is much cheaper to run?  a.k.a Fantasmic!: Alive with Magic


----------



## zapple

I really like Epcot Forever and hope that it does come back for a little while. I hope that the fact that they’re extending weeknight hours to 9 and weekend hours to 10 means that either some park hopping or fireworks are coming back soon.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> could they reduce the characters at the end to just be fur characters that could be wearing masks underneath?
> 
> Feels like ways to adapt it to making it ok .... I think the bigger thing with Fantasmic! is the cost - if you are not getting $ inc from closer to total park capacity (not reduced limits) hard to justify the cost.
> 
> Maybe a heavily modified version that is much cheaper to run?  a.k.a Fantasmic!: Alive with Magic



Maybe they decided the nightmare in Fantasmic is no longer relevant given the real nightmare this year has proven to be so they need time to revamp the show.

Fantasmic! Reflections of 2020.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> could they reduce the characters at the end to just be fur characters that could be wearing masks underneath?
> 
> Feels like ways to adapt it to making it ok .... I think the bigger thing with Fantasmic! is the cost - if you are not getting $ inc from closer to total park capacity (not reduced limits) hard to justify the cost.
> 
> Maybe a heavily modified version that is much cheaper to run?  a.k.a Fantasmic!: Alive with Magic




We are sharing a brain today!


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.


It definitely feels like they could have outdoor nightly entertainment easily with the capacity levels.  Have a "quick" fireworks show where everyone isn't crammed into the hub .. same with the DHS projection show on the Chinese theater. 
Fantasmic easily could just be limited seating.

Any version of an Epcot show in the lagoon should be easy enough to spread out the limited crowds around the lagoon (as there really is no seating, right?) 

And AK? Well . that ship has sailed and it will probably have an empty theater for a while. 

My guess though is that Fantasmic wouldn't come back .. as it is probably really expensive compared to the others and that feels like a logistics nightmare to get everyone in/out of there still. All the other shows just involve people standing around a central area NOT going to an actual theater.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> It definitely feels like they could have outdoor nightly entertainment easily with the capacity levels. Have a "quick" fireworks show where everyone isn't crammed into the hub .. same with the DHS projection show on the Chinese theater.
> Fantasmic easily could just be limited seating.



I wonder if they could do the cavalcade version of fireworks where they would go off unannounced or perhaps a few times a night - basically something to prevent people from camping out

Or maybe at least the Castle projections part (sort of like what they do with the Tree of Life stuff) and then maybe have the fireworks at a set time, but something that doesn't involve projecitons so you can see them from around the park and thus are able to spread out


----------



## JaxDad

TheMaxRebo said:


> could they reduce the characters at the end to just be fur characters that could be wearing masks underneath?
> 
> Feels like ways to adapt it to making it ok .... I think the bigger thing with Fantasmic! is the cost - if you are not getting $ inc from closer to total park capacity (not reduced limits) hard to justify the cost.
> 
> Maybe a heavily modified version that is much cheaper to run?  a.k.a Fantasmic!: Alive with Magic


If they wanted to be ironic, they could reduce it down to one character:


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JaxDad said:


> If they wanted to be ironic, they could reduce it down to one character:
> 
> View attachment 534758



I thought you said iconic at first and I was pretty upset on poor Ariel’s behalf, she gets a blanket tossed on her head while everyone else scatters so they don’t catch on fire. Girl is iconic.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.



AK is gorgeous at night. The best time to visit Pandora is at night.
The Tree of Life projections were magic. 

I think AK is the best night-time park they have from a purely aesthetic standpoint and I hate it's always the parks that closes the earliest. Doesn't even need Rivers of Light in my opinion.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.



given the amount of time I have had to defend it, I don't think that is unpopular at all 

I loved it though - thought it was beautiful and really loved the music.  I did prefer the original version with the performers that came in the stands and were on the ships.  I never found the theater itself to be tight/uncomfortable, but getting in and out was definitely an ordeal

I really loved AK at night - I loved all the dance party areas and music and was just a cool vibe to walk around with an adult beverage or two (which AK also excels at)


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if they could do the cavalcade version of fireworks where they would go off unannounced or perhaps a few times a night - basically something to prevent people from camping out
> 
> Or maybe at least the Castle projections part (sort of like what they do with the Tree of Life stuff) and then maybe have the fireworks at a set time, but something that doesn't involve projecitons so you can see them from around the park and thus are able to spread out


The problem I’m thinking of with just a pop up fireworks show, or a “quick” show as stated above your post, it’s a lot harder for Disney to jut rig up a new show. The magic of their shows (especially MK fireworks) is the majesty and beauty, set to music. They would need to completely redo the music and fireworks coordination. Then they would need to reconfigure the firing tubes for the new show and program the entire thing. Not as easy as a backyard fireworks show where you just drop the mortars in the PVC tube and let em fly lol. If they wanted to do a new shorter show, my guess is it would take them until mid 2021 to get it up and running anyway. So probably better to just wait for full HEA to return around then.


----------



## Moliphino

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.



But the ROL dining package at Tiffins was a fantastic deal if you got the surf and turf (or the beef tenderloin/short rib to a lesser extent).


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.


I agree. Wasn’t wow’ed by that show when we saw it. And I’m ashamed to admit, but I’ve only seen Fantasmic once at HS. Saw it twice at DL way back when but the HS version never amazed me. The crowds in that theater were always a turn off and I could never see myself going into there now.


----------



## dislee1164

Farro said:


> AK is gorgeous at night. The best time to visit Pandora is at night.
> The Tree of Life projections were magic.
> 
> I think AK is the best night-time park they have from a purely aesthetic standpoint and I hate it's always the parks that closes the earliest. Doesn't even need Rivers of Light in my opinion.



Totally agree! Best nighttime park - so relaxing and beautiful. I do hope they bring back a night show, but still worth it without one.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I never saw ROL but AK at night is what made me fall in love with the park. After going to the hottest park on earth a few times in the god awful heat I wasn’t a huge fan. Then in 2009 we did PM EMH. I loved it. Then that stopped for a while. 

Finally in 2018 we got to experience it at night again. My DD looovveedd it. I could just hang in AK at night without riding a single ride. I now plan 2 evenings in AK each time we go.


----------



## anthony2k7

andyman8 said:


> Very interesting timing here. It seems like there are now some conversations about nighttime entertainment actually happening at least at the WDW-level for the first time since March. No definitive timing yet but the goal is sometime within the first half of 2021. There’s a mountain of logistics to sort through apparently, so even once they determine a point where they feel it’s safe, it’ll take a bit to re-launch them. Don’t expect all of them to start back at once and _at least_ one (in addition to RoL, which was already announced) will not return.


My moneys on fantasmic not returning.

And something at epcot being the first nighttime entertainment back at wdw.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...jly8aLMolhwMFZ50lhcYcVfWFCsUJ1XKNnVICK2wgwfac


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Unpopular opinion, or maybe popular? Rivers of Light was terrible and that theatre is super tight and uncomfortable. If nothing comes back in the evenings at AK, big oh well. All the more reason to leave for dinner at Boma and not go back.


I thought it was an ok show, but I'm not torn up that it's gone.


----------



## figmentfinesse

DGsAtBLT said:


> That’s what I was referring to with the meh other fireworks/light show at DHS lol, so meh I could not recall the name.
> 
> If those are included, I think that’s a strong contender. But F! Has so many CMs in close proximity so that may just prove too difficult?



I know a F! cast member and he said it would definitely be too hard since they have to be close for the snake, flowers etc.


----------



## Yooperroo

yulilin3 said:


> I know this is silly but the lack of an option to say goodbye bothers me. F! is such an iconic show, if they cancel it without showing it again,  which is a real possibility,  it would be super sad  it's like when they canceled sww 6 months before it was supposed to start.


My children will literally cry of they cancel it and they didn't get to see it one last time


----------



## hertamaniac

anthony2k7 said:


> My moneys on fantasmic not returning.
> 
> And something at epcot being the first nighttime entertainment back at wdw.


At WDW, it's a snoozer.  They really could do better in that space.


----------



## jade1

jemtx said:


> I like hearing the on-the-ground reports on wait times, crowds, etc.  Thank you to everyone. It’s very helpful for upcoming trip planning.



I will toss out a few notes.

Would really struggle to recommend going (assuming somebody is OK with the current risks) to anybody wanting to get a lot done.

Really depends what your after, for some I would highly recommend going.

For us, we loved it and had a magical time without a doubt and zero regrets. But we have done it all a lot, so no big expectations.

As mentioned Delta was great, airports were clean and very spread out and quiet. MCO had no security line wait coming home.

The weather-fabulous mid 80's, couple showers some days but snow storms back home already.

If you can open the parks of course is best.

So worth it for Hagrids-got 3 passes for our group.

We did not get RoTR at the 10AM try even though it asks if it was for these names-just jumped to "oops something went wrong", and again at 2PM same thing.

Did the M&M Train-very fun, about 40 minutes. TOT was about 35 and by then everything was well over an hour. So plan on long waits through the day.

AK we did Safari in about 10 minutes slightly after opening, then did the trails. Then FoP was 65 so we waited for that. Really such a beautiful Park and weather it didn't bother us.

MK straight to 7DMT and that was about 20, P Pan after was pretty much a walk on. We had a little one with so Dumbo T Cups etc were all walk ons. BTMR was 25 about an hour in. PoC 25 as well. Never got over to Space. But again they were all climbing in wait times throughout the day.

EPCOT didn't open until 11 so its was really a busy rush. We were only there for Food & Wine which we did 2 days. The evenings were gorgeous and food and drink options were very good.

BW was very limited in dining, never landed B&C either as no walk ups were accepted, and we couldn't get a ressie during the day.

Clearwater Beach-very quiet just an amazing day over there.

D Springs-Low crowds the night we went, Boathouse great as usual.

Food options in general lacking, evening hours and night shows were really missed as we are night owls.

Line spacing is super nice-hoping forever.


----------



## tlmadden73

I mean .. I guess they need to start having some sort of nighttime entertainment. The park (just due to less daylight) is closing when it is well dark as winter approaches, right?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

jade1 said:


> I will toss out a few notes.
> 
> Would really struggle to recommend going (assuming somebody is OK with the current risks) to anybody wanting to get a lot done.
> 
> Really depends what your after, for some I would highly recommend going.
> 
> For us, we loved it and had a magical time without a doubt and zero regrets. But we have done it all a lot, so no big expectations.
> 
> As mentioned Delta was great, airports were clean and very spread out and quiet. MCO had no security line wait coming home.
> 
> The weather-fabulous mid 80's, couple showers some days but snow storms back home already.
> 
> If you can open the parks of course is best.
> 
> So worth it for Hagrids-got 3 passes for our group.
> 
> We did not get RoTR at the 10AM try even though it asks if it was for these names-just jumped to "oops something went wrong", and again at 2PM same thing.
> 
> Did the M&M Train-very fun, about 40 minutes. TOT was about 35 and by then everything was well over an hour. So plan on long waits through the day.
> 
> AK we did Safari in about 10 minutes slightly after opening, then did the trails. Then FoP was 65 so we waited for that. Really such a beautiful Park and weather it didn't bother us.
> 
> MK straight to 7DMT and that was about 20, P Pan after was pretty much a walk on. We had a little one with so Dumbo T Cups etc were all walk ons. BTMR was 25 about an hour in. PoC 25 as well. Never got over to Space. But again they were all climbing in wait times throughout the day.
> 
> EPCOT didn't open until 11 so its was really a busy rush. We were only there for Food & Wine which we did 2 days. The evenings were gorgeous and food and drink options were very good.
> 
> BW was very limited in dining, never landed B&C either as no walk ups were accepted, and we couldn't get a ressie during the day.
> 
> Clearwater Beach-very quiet just an amazing day over there.
> 
> D Springs-Low crowds the night we went, Boathouse great as usual.
> 
> Food options in general lacking, evening hours and night shows were really missed as we are night owls.
> 
> Line spacing is super nice-hoping forever.


My friend's husband has a conf in Orlando next spring (still scheduled). They've never been East of Chicago, and will be flying ~4,000 miles. Never been to any theme parks or water parks anywhere (nothing more than a state fair carnival, and they prob haven't even been to one of those in the last few years).

I did tell her about everything that's currently not operating, but in some ways, I don't think it's necessarily bad for them. They live in a small town, their kids haven't been anywhere before, they hardly ever go on vacation (parents got away for less than a week for a conf last year, otherwise no vacations in the last ~9 years), and I think even what is open might be somewhat overwhelming. They're in a position where they could start vacationing more, so I don't think future trips to DLR or WDW are out of the question. If I thought that this would definitely be their one and only trip, I'd advise them to wait. But their plane tickets and paid for by work, and I think they'll find enough to do without parades and fireworks.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Paris to Resume Standby Pass System at Crush’s Coaster, Big Thunder Mountain on October 27


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> View attachment 534793


This is, more or less, what I heard this morning. Timing is definitely still in flux and they're not making any actionable commitments. I'm assuming that he's including RoL in that net-loss but it's worth noting I was told RoL and _at least_ one other will not return.


----------



## disneygirlsng

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My friend's husband has a conf in Orlando next spring (still scheduled). They've never been East of Chicago, and will be flying ~4,000 miles. Never been to any theme parks or water parks anywhere (nothing more than a state fair carnival, and they prob haven't even been to one of those in the last few years).
> 
> I did tell her about everything that's currently not operating, but in some ways, I don't think it's necessarily bad for them. They live in a small town, their kids haven't been anywhere before, they hardly ever go on vacation (parents got away for less than a week for a conf last year, otherwise no vacations in the last ~9 years), and I think even what is open might be somewhat overwhelming. They're in a position where they could start vacationing more, so I don't think future trips to DLR or WDW are out of the question. If I thought that this would definitely be their one and only trip, I'd advise them to wait. But their plane tickets and paid for by work, and I think they'll find enough to do without parades and fireworks.


This is how I've been feeling since my trip in August. If you think there's a decent chance you'll be back, I think it is a great time for first-timers. No stress of FPs and learning the system, don't have to worry about fitting in parades/fireworks into the day, etc. Just being able to enjoy the parks. But if you are sure that it will be a one and done trip, I would hold off.


----------



## Mit88

So I’m the only one that actually prefers Fantasmic at DHS over Disneyland? Cool cool


----------



## jade1

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> My friend's husband has a conf in Orlando next spring (still scheduled). They've never been East of Chicago, and will be flying ~4,000 miles. Never been to any theme parks or water parks anywhere (nothing more than a state fair carnival, and they prob haven't even been to one of those in the last few years).
> 
> I did tell her about everything that's currently not operating, but in some ways, I don't think it's necessarily bad for them. They live in a small town, their kids haven't been anywhere before, they hardly ever go on vacation (parents got away for less than a week for a conf last year, otherwise no vacations in the last ~9 years), and I think even what is open might be somewhat overwhelming. They're in a position where they could start vacationing more, so I don't think future trips to DLR or WDW are out of the question. If I thought that this would definitely be their one and only trip, I'd advise them to wait. But their plane tickets and paid for by work, and I think they'll find enough to do without parades and fireworks.



One way to look at it is indeed what you are saying. It can be too much for many visitors "normally".

On a side note, my niece (huge WDW Veteran) immediately booked a trip for 2 weeks from now when we reported back.

VWL so they can boat to MK, as her 3 kids are all under 6.

They never last into the night anyway.

Early risers. Mainly want MK kids rides, and get out of MN weather.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> View attachment 534793



OUAT? Once upon a time? Never heard of it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> So I’m the only one that actually prefers Fantasmic at DHS over Disneyland? Cool cool



The viewing situation is 1,000x better at DHS


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> OUAT? Once upon a time? Never heard of it.


That’s the projection show that typically plays after HEA. It’s had a ton of different versions through the years.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

jade1 said:


> One way to look at it is indeed what you are saying. It can be too much for many visitors "normally".
> 
> On a side note, my niece (huge WDW Veteran) immediately booked a trip for 2 weeks from now when we reported back.
> 
> VWL so they can boat to MK, as her 3 kids are all under 6.
> 
> They never last into the night anyway.
> 
> Early risers. Mainly want MK kids rides, and get out of MN weather.


Yeah, I don't think my friends would stay late anyway. Their kids never go anywhere except school, to the point that if they do go to someone's house, they're enthralled by stairs (lived in a ranch style). And it'll be winter temps in AK back home. Even if it's "cold" in FL, I think they'll end up spending evenings sitting by the pool w a drink while the kids swim. It'll be great for them if restaurants are still offering take out (and if more Disney restaurants are included) - that's also a change we're happy about. Not having to schedule FP+ is also attractive to them; I know they're somewhat overwhelmed by what they've heard of normal Disney planning.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> The viewing situation is 1,000x better at DHS



I had a pretty good seat for the DL one last summer during D23 weekend and I wasn’t really impressed.



rteetz said:


> That’s the projection show that typically plays after HEA. It’s had a ton of different versions through the years.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> That’s the projection show that typically plays after HEA. It’s had a ton of different versions through the years.


I was a little confused by this. I just read that OUAT used to play before HEA, but the order was switched in April 2019. (We hadn't watched either since before then, so I didn't know OUAT played after HEA recently.)


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I was a little confused by this. I just read that OUAT used to play before HEA, but the order was switched in April 2019. (We hadn't watched either since before then, so I didn't know OUAT played after HEA recently.)


Yeah it was a bit strange when they switched it.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I had a pretty good seat for the DL one last summer during D23 weekend and I wasn’t really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534803


I liked the DL version back when it first premiered and you could just stand around the Rivers of America and watch it rather than the HS version where you had to get in there super early (again when it first premiered in 98) to get a good spot and then were stuck in there for a while once it ended waiting to leave. But that’s just how we tour and what we were more comfortable with. We’ve never been fans of theater nighttime shows (or many daytime shows either). We usually like to watch fireworks on our way out of the park to get a jump on the transportation crash that occurs when they end. So we usually see HEA from MS by the Emporium and Illuminations from the bridge between UK and France to then head out the IG.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Yeah it was a bit strange when they switched it.


Yes, they originally had it playing after HEA as way to avoid a mass exodus down Main Street after HEA (i.e. a reason to keep Guests in the park) but finally enough CMs and managers complained that it sounded stupid to have OUAT after HEA that they actually changed it. But they then changed it back lol. One of my favorite stories about MK management.


----------



## mattpeto

Just thinking about losing two night spectaculars, wonder if it’s HEA that is in danger.

50th celebration probably coming at MK.  This could run 12-18 months.  Plus the Halloween and Christmas parties have their unique shows.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Just thinking about losing two night spectaculars, wonder if it’s HEA that is in danger.
> 
> 50th celebration probably coming at MK.  This could run 12-18 months.  Plus the Halloween and Christmas parties have their unique shows.


Seriously doubt it's HEA, if I had to guess i would say F! and OUAT and SWaGS


----------



## SaintsManiac

Better not be HEA. I'm ready to pay $200 for a cupcake and seat on the garden viewing grass.


----------



## Mit88

HEA is highly popular. It hasn’t reached Wishes levels yet, but give it a few more years and people will be comparing the two. I love it. The music, the blending of the music, the projections, even the pyro. To me, it’s the perfect nighttime show, and I loved Wishes, and Disneyland Forever.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> I liked the DL version back when it first premiered and you could just stand around the Rivers of America and watch it rather than the HS version where you had to get in there super early (again when it first premiered in 98) to get a good spot and then were stuck in there for a while once it ended waiting to leave. But that’s just how we tour and what we were more comfortable with. We’ve never been fans of theater nighttime shows (or many daytime shows either). We usually like to watch fireworks on our way out of the park to get a jump on the transportation crash that occurs when they end. So we usually see HEA from MS by the Emporium and Illuminations from the bridge between UK and France to then head out the IG.



See for me, it’s the opposite. While I’m more likely to catch a show like fantasmic the way it’s set up at DL where I can just arrive minutes before and get a decent view, if I’m in the mood to watch fantasmic, I’d much rather sit and enjoy it rather than worry about how quick I can get out. Usually if I see it at DHS I purposely see the last show so I don’t feel like I need to rush out to hit up more rides. By the time I get out of Fantasmic, the Star Wars show has either already started, or just about to start and I’ve always been able to get a great spot for it. I’ve done the rope drop to close with no breaks days too many times when I was young to not appreciate the ability to sit back and relax when I get the chance to, even when in the parks.

I should note that usually when I go to EPCOT or DHS I’m staying at either Boardwalk or Beach Club, and when I go to MK I’m at Poly or WL, and I haven’t stayed anywhere other than Disneyland Hotel or Grand Californian in the 7 times I’ve been to DLR in my life. So typically I’m not really worried about transportation when the parks are closing


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> HEA is highly popular. It hasn’t reached Wishes levels yet, but give it a few more years and people will be comparing the two. I love it. The music, the blending of the music, the projections, even the pyro. To me, it’s the perfect nighttime show, and I loved Wishes, and Disneyland Forever.


I don't know about that. In this social media age I think HEA is right there if not even more popular than Wishes. Those around here have that nostalgic tie to Wishes because it was around for so long. I think many already consider it better than Wishes. I don't mind either. Wishes had its time. It was a lovely show. HEA takes that to the next level with increased tech. It has just as much if not more pyro.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> OUAT


Per the source on WDWmagic, this wouldn't even be included in the two as its not considered a major nighttime entertainment/show.


----------



## MrsBooch

Thanks so much to everyone who reached out about my son - i so appreciate that 

This thread is the best. I'm seriously considering making a shirt with my Board name in the event that any of you are in the parks and we can social distantly wave at each other while my husband asks questions in his head and looks on quizzically.


----------



## gottalovepluto

F! gets my vote as the potential second dead show.

I could see a major new nighttime show replacing F! The setup of the major stadium and full shows is too much potential to flush forever but imho F! could use a major rework, possibly to the point of a whole new show. Heck, I wouldn’t be surprised if the idea had been floating around WDI before COVID. 

Now would be an easy time to close it forever and spend the next couple years waiting through the lean times and then developing a brand new show to drive nighttime interest once Disney can have crowds again.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> I don't know about that. In this social media age I think HEA is right there if not even more popular than Wishes. Those around here have that nostalgic tie to Wishes because it was around for so long. I think many already consider it better than Wishes. I don't mind either. Wishes had its time. It was a lovely show. HEA takes that to the next level with increased tech. It has just as much if not more pyro.


I'm here to be controversial as usual.

For me HEA didn't really feel a coherent story. It just kinda felt like ramming in as much IP as possible as is the way with Disney these days. Yes its technically superior but that alone definitely doesn't make it better.

Wishes is an emotional story from beginning to end with perfect words, music, pyro throughout. I cant see any other show ever coming close to that for me at least.


----------



## disneygirlsng

anthony2k7 said:


> I'm here to be controversial as usual.
> 
> For me HEA didn't really feel a coherent story. It just kinda felt like ramming in as much IP as possible as is the way with Disney these days. Yes its technically superior but that alone definitely doesn't make it better.
> 
> Wishes is an emotional story from beginning to end with perfect words, music, pyro throughout. I cant see any other show ever coming close to that for me at least.


See for me, the story and emotion of HEA is unmatched. No part of Wishes compares to that line of music when Tink flies. I tear up just thinking about it. Plus the general message is way better.
I just find it far, far superior in every way, shape, or form, except nostalgia.


----------



## anthony2k7

Back on topic.

DLP closure risk again. France gov are having crisis meeting today with extending curfews even further (how?!) Or closure of non essential businesses or full stay at home order being considered.


----------



## yulilin3

anthony2k7 said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> DLP closure risk again. France gov are having crisis meeting today with extending curfews even further (how?!) Or closure of non essential businesses or full stay at home order being considered.


100% agree,  the message surpasses wishes in every way,  i get so worked up when people say HEA doesn't have a story and it's just a bunch of music clips and images bundled together


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> 100% agree,  the message surpasses wishes in every way,  i get so worked up when people say HEA doesn't have a story and it's just a bunch of music clips and images bundled together


I think the issue is the message is very different and so HEA perhaps doesn't trigger emotions in so many people. But I can believe those who do have a connection to that message feel strongly about it. Its just im not one of them.


----------



## anthony2k7

disneygirlsng said:


> See for me, the story and emotion of HEA is unmatched. No part of Wishes compares to that line of music when Tink flies. I tear up just thinking about it. Plus the general message is way better.
> I just find it far, far superior in every way, shape, or form, except nostalgia.



The line in HEA is "you can fly" vs in wishes people stating their wishes from classics. Wishes definitely way more emotional for me.


----------



## Moliphino

disneygirlsng said:


> See for me, the story and emotion of HEA is unmatched. No part of Wishes compares to that line of music when Tink flies. I tear up just thinking about it. Plus the general message is way better.
> I just find it far, far superior in every way, shape, or form, except nostalgia.



Some of the music choices in HEA are weird to me, too. "That's What Friends Are For" is not about friendship, "Love is an Open Door" is essentially the villain song in Frozen, not really a love song. And I'm always annoyed that they used the end credits version of "Go The Distance" instead of the movie version.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> 100% agree,  the message surpasses wishes in every way,  i get so worked up when people say HEA doesn't have a story and it's just a bunch of music clips and images bundled together



It really depends on the person. The messages in both are good. They hit people differently. And I think it depends on what’s going on in your life at the time, too.

I think many people felt deep connections to Wishes. It was hopeful for times of despair. When you’re running on empty and have nothing left. Wishes was particularly emotional for me, as it was running as I was going through a very difficult time. I know many on here wished for specific things during that show too - there used to be a thread about it way back, if I recall. People who were terminally ill, going through incredibly difficult times, etc. wished on those fireworks.

Everyone is emotionally tied to things for different reasons based on what’s happening in their life. I like HEA. I tear up during go the distance and when the full choir chimes in toward the end. But I don’t like projections. I miss the picture perfect beauty of the traditional castle framed by fireworks. I don’t like Cinderella castle used as a movie screen. That’s just my aesthetic preference. I like the HEA music and fireworks. I am becoming emotionally tied to it because HEA is the show my kids are growing up with. I know I will look back on it fondly.

I think these shows hit people differently. They connect to them emotionally based on many factors and it’s impossible to say which one is “best.” It’s totally subjective.


----------



## disneygirlsng

anthony2k7 said:


> The line in HEA is "you can fly" vs in wishes people stating their wishes from classics. Wishes definitely way more emotional for me.


It's all subjective. I guess I just get way more emotional watching the characters actually following and achieving their dreams rather than just wishing for them.

And I find the show to be just as fantastic with or without the projections, the music and fireworks alone are good enough for me.

But this isn't a HEA/Wishes thread, so back to doom and gloom I guess.


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> It really depends on the person. The messages in both are good. They hit people differently. And I think it depends on what’s going on in your life at the time, too.
> 
> I think many people felt deep connections to Wishes. It was hopeful for times of despair. When you’re running on empty and have nothing left. Wishes was particularly emotional for me, as it was running as I was going through a very difficult time. I know many on here wished for specific things during that show too - there used to be a thread about it way back, if I recall. People who were terminally ill, going through incredibly difficult times, etc. wished on those fireworks.
> 
> Everyone is emotionally tied to things for different reasons based on what’s happening in their life. I like HEA. I tear up during go the distance and when the full choir chimes in toward the end. But I don’t like projections. I miss the picture perfect beauty of the traditional castle framed by fireworks. I don’t like Cinderella castle used as a movie screen. That’s just my aesthetic preference. I like the HEA music and fireworks. I am becoming emotionally tied to it because HEA is the show my kids are growing up with. I know I will look back on it fondly.
> 
> I think these shows hit people differently. They connect to them emotionally based on many factors and it’s impossible to say which one is “best.” It’s totally subjective.


I'm not a great fan of the projections either. To me they distract from the music a little.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

HEA has grown on me, but my biggest issues with it from the start still remain - I don’t like that it feels like cramming as many IP clips in as they could vs the flowing storyline of Wishes, and I don’t like the projections in general that limit the places you can see the full show from and in turn make it more important to spend time or money finding a good spot.


----------



## Farro

Could they possibly mean the electric water parade isn't coming back? It's a nighttime show of sorts.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Could they possibly mean the electric water parade isn't coming back? It's a nighttime show of sorts.


oh my word, I hadn't even thought of that, that would be a real shame


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Could they possibly mean the electric water parade isn't coming back? It's a nighttime show of sorts.



Omg Farro I just woke up, the thought of this is too heavy for me right now


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Could they possibly mean the electric water parade isn't coming back? It's a nighttime show of sorts.



Farro go back to bed, this is rude and uncalled for first thing in the morning


----------



## yulilin3

disneygirlsng said:


> It's all subjective. I guess I just get way more emotional watching the characters actually following and achieving their dreams rather than just wishing for them.
> 
> And I find the show to be just as fantastic with or without the projections, the music and fireworks alone are good enough for me.
> 
> But this isn't a HEA/Wishes thread, so back to doom and gloom I guess.


I agree with the overall message, I just like it better And I've watched many times from other spots and the fireworks itself is phenomenal 



DGsAtBLT said:


> HEA has grown on me, but my biggest issues with it from the start still remain - I don’t like that it feels like cramming as many IP clips in as they could vs the flowing storyline of Wishes, and I don’t like the projections in general that limit the places you can see the full show from and in turn make it more important to spend time or money finding a good spot.


I think a lot of people agree with you about the number of clips, but each section is telling a story so the multiple clip tell the story of that section, be it the initial wish, adventure to get to it, friends and family that help you along the way, the obstacles you encounter and then the final getting to your HEA by your own merit and struggle.


----------



## rteetz

I think we’ve gone down a bit of a rabbit hole with our opinions on HEA. Best probably to reign it in a bit and focus on what shoe might possibly not return.


----------



## yulilin3

Keister coaster's refurb is extended until the end of the year, Disney has confirmed when it reopens it will have a new look


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> I think we’ve gone down a bit of a rabbit hole with our opinions on HEA. Best probably to reign it in a bit and focus on what shoe might possibly not return.



I vote for Adidas or Nike.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hertamaniac said:


> I vote for Adidas or Nike.




I was thinking Cinderella's slipper.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Could they possibly mean the electric water parade isn't coming back? It's a nighttime show of sorts.


It is, but its surely fairly low cost to run. Its gotta be the high cost ones they're considering axing.

Electric water pageant is also probably the most covid safe due to how few people know or remember to go watch it!


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I think we’ve gone down a bit of a rabbit hole with our opinions on HEA. Best probably to reign it in a bit and focus on what shoe might possibly not return.


If Mickey has to give up one of his shoes because Disney is pulling the budget so tight they’ve gone too far


----------



## gottalovepluto

Disney is masking the fake people in their concept art  Everglazed


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## rteetz

SmartyBacon said:


> I would wager the two shows not coming back are Rivers of Light and EPCOT Forever. They might as well just transition into Harmonious when they decided to do shows again.


It’s possible but previous rumors indicated that Epcot Forever would return prior to Harmonious still.


----------



## pixieprincess925

yulilin3 said:


> Keister coaster's refurb is extended until the end of the year, Disney has confirmed when it reopens it will have a new look


Darn. We'll be there mid-December... Was hoping it would be open by then...


----------



## rteetz

pixieprincess925 said:


> Darn. We'll be there mid-December... Was hoping it would be open by then...


Per Disney’s website they left it open that it could open before years end but of course being vague. I’d imagine this is due to issues outside their control, likely supply chain.


----------



## Miffy

Moliphino said:


> Some of the music choices in HEA are weird to me, too. "That's What Friends Are For" is not about friendship, "Love is an Open Door" is essentially the villain song in Frozen, not really a love song. And I'm always annoyed that they used the end credits version of "Go The Distance" instead of the movie version.


I'm with you on most of this, but I have an additional problem with HEA, which is that I despise "Go the Distance," so the entire climax is ruined for me. Also, many of the songs are in HEA for only a few bars and if it's a song I like, I want to hear more than that. The pyro was great and so were the projections. If I could've seen it without the music, I probably would've liked it more!

ETA: Sorry, I didn't see the rest of this thread before I posted.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-passholder-exclusive-shopping-opportunity/


----------



## MrsBooch

For some reason the music from Electric water pageant instantly makes me smile.

DERP DOO DOO DEE DERP

it's so cheesy. I love it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> For some reason the music from Electric water pageant instantly makes me smile.
> 
> DERP DOO DOO DEE DERP
> 
> it's so cheesy. I love it.


My wife and I used to have some great nights sitting on the second story balcony on the lobby of WL with a to go drink or 3 from Territory Lounge. Was our idea of a perfect evening/night. We were alone most of the time just waiting for the EP music to start.


----------



## rockpiece

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...er-passholder-exclusive-shopping-opportunity/



Wish I could go, I jwant to get the mug for my mom and didn't get the merch pass on Shop Disney and not paying 4 times the price on Ebay.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321120915367907334


----------



## pixieprincess925

rteetz said:


> Per Disney’s website they left it open that it could open before years end but of course being vague. I’d imagine this is due to issues outside their control, likely supply chain.
> 
> View attachment 534910


At least they opened the other leisure pool though. I think that is new!


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321120915367907334



I'm there in almost 2 weeks so the more they add the better! Bring on the plexiglass!


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321120915367907334



there better not be any grubby fingerprints in my line of sight
& I hope they made it out of the same stuff my eye doc puts on my glasses to avoid glare. Having never experienced it in person I feel like that is glare filled. I mean for example - I’m glaring just thinking about this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321120915367907334



that one preshow where looks like standing in a narrow aisle looks a little tight/rough but the rest seems ok and if it increases capacity by 40% I think it is worth it


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any guesses if availability will open up around Christmas? We need one park reservations for one person at MK on Christmas but no clue how realistic that is. And we don't want this person booking a flight if they can't do the park days they want. But they need to book their flight ASAP. Ugh.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Any guesses if availability will open up around Christmas? We need one park reservations for one person at MK on Christmas but no clue how realistic that is. And we don't want this person booking a flight if they can't do the park days they want. But they need to book their flight ASAP. Ugh.


It’s hard to say. They have been reallocating the availability closer to the dates, but Christmas day is another story.


----------



## Farro

So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....

Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.



yeaa, unless they are going to do a virtual queue thing where you can leave and then get back in line later but not really lose your spot you are just going to wind up with people milling about in the area until they open up the queue ... what are they going to do? shoo people away from being anywhere in the area?


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeaa, unless they are going to do a virtual queue thing where you can leave and then get back in line later but not really lose your spot you are just going to wind up with people milling about in the area until they open up the queue ... what are they going to do? shoo people away from being anywhere in the area?



I'll just keep coming back with a different mask on!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.



This is why I thought for sure they would be opening with expanded virtual queue usage back in the spring. Not to act as a FP and lessen waits, but to be used as a crowd control measure like with RotR to prevent a physical line from getting too long.

I guess from the bits we’ve heard it could be an IT issue preventing that but it sure seems like a good thing to have for the bigger headliners, especially given that they may eventually increase capacity before distancing can be lessened or dropped.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.


This was from Len Testa btw. This isn't the first instance of this either. Disney has done it before but it hasn't been a main stay.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> This was from Len Testa btw. This isn't the first instance of this either. Disney has done it before but it hasn't been a main stay.



I wasn't sure if we could say the names of posters from another site.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I wasn't sure if we could say the names of posters from another site.


Len Testa is a pretty significant person in the Disney community so I don't see any problem there.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.



They did that when I was there weeks ago (morning of 10/6). The line was too long, so they weren't allowing people in the line anymore and told them to come back in 20 minutes.


----------



## sara_s

Tigger's ally said:


> My wife and I used to have some great nights sitting on the second story balcony on the lobby of WL with a to go drink or 3 from Territory Lounge. Was our idea of a perfect evening/night. We were alone most of the time just waiting for the EP music to start.


Reminds me of the time we watched HEA from Narcoossee's and right afterward, EP started, confusing some people around us. My husband says loudly "If you thought the fireworks were good, wait til you see the REAL show!" 

We used to stay late at Geyser Point just to dance along to EP.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Any guesses if availability will open up around Christmas? We need one park reservations for one person at MK on Christmas but no clue how realistic that is. And we don't want this person booking a flight if they can't do the park days they want. But they need to book their flight ASAP. Ugh.



Id say there’s a “25%” chance availability opens 30-40%


----------



## indylaw99

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.



When we were there last Thursday we arrived around 9:30 (walked from Boardwalk) and were told that the line was already 2 hours long so it was closed (park didn't even open until 10). So I am guessing if you want to ride first thing in the morning, you have to get there around 9? Once they got through the opening rush of people, the line seemed to fluctuate from about 70 to 100 minutes throughout the day depending on cleaning cycles and breakdowns.


----------



## rteetz

Rise reportedly will attempt to raise their capacity by the end of the week.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Rise reportedly will attempt to raise their capacity by the end of the week.



I shouldn’t have ridden it when we had our own ride vehicle. Now the next time I ride it I’m going to be angry to have to share the vehicle.


----------



## Pluto0809

Farro said:


> So I just read a post on wdwmagic that Disney is not letting people in the Mickey Runaway Railway stand-by line today if too big. He said that may be one way they are trying to control lines this weekend. Capping amount of people. He said idea is that if they cap one line, people will go wait in another line....
> 
> Oh I would be so mad if now they told me I couldn't even wait in the stand by line... now just a bunch of people are going to be milling about waiting for the line to open.



They did this when we were there on 10/18.  The CM at the end of the line was telling guest that the line was closed and to come back because they were out of room to social distance the line.


----------



## MrsBooch

I've heard a lot of different strategies for riding MMRR (is that right...so many consonants) in the morning for pre-park opening but I haven't heard anyone reporting on park closure strategies?
Is that a thing?

I'm not opposed to early mornings or rope drop strategies, but I am trying to be more chill on this trip with everything. We will be close enough that we can go to HS and then leave and come back later. Has anyone seen the line time die down toward the end of the day?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> I've heard a lot of different strategies for riding MMRR (is that right...so many consonants) in the morning for pre-park opening but I haven't heard anyone reporting on park closure strategies?
> Is that a thing?
> 
> I'm not opposed to early mornings or rope drop strategies, but I am trying to be more chill on this trip with everything. We will be close enough that we can go to HS and then leave and come back later. Has anyone seen the line time die down toward the end of the day?


Closer to park close is definitely a strategy and yes waits tend to decrease the later in the day you go.


----------



## birostick

MrsBooch said:


> I've heard a lot of different strategies for riding MMRR (is that right...so many consonants) in the morning for pre-park opening but I haven't heard anyone reporting on park closure strategies?
> Is that a thing?
> 
> I'm not opposed to early mornings or rope drop strategies, but I am trying to be more chill on this trip with everything. We will be close enough that we can go to HS and then leave and come back later. Has anyone seen the line time die down toward the end of the day?



Honestly, just hop in the line and wait. MMRR is a fantastic ride and worth the time spent in the line. -- Side note, go get a beverage from the Brown Derby Lounge and THEN go get in the line.


----------



## MrsBooch

birostick said:


> Honestly, just hop in the line and wait. MMRR is a fantastic ride and worth the time spent in the line. -- Side note, go get a beverage from the Brown Derby Lounge and THEN go get in the line.



That is officially now my new park plan - perfection!!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-disney-world-now-available-to-book-online/


----------



## Mit88

MrsBooch said:


> I've heard a lot of different strategies for riding MMRR (is that right...so many consonants) in the morning for pre-park opening but I haven't heard anyone reporting on park closure strategies?
> Is that a thing?
> 
> I'm not opposed to early mornings or rope drop strategies, but I am trying to be more chill on this trip with everything. We will be close enough that we can go to HS and then leave and come back later. Has anyone seen the line time die down toward the end of the day?



If you’re fine riding it only once, I’d say make it the last thing you do. The listed wait time right before park close is almost always wrong to deter a massive crowd jumping in line because it’s a short wait and creating a long line in the process. I think I got in line at 7:55 for my 2nd ride on MMRR, the listed wait time was 60 minutes and it was at most 15 minutes.


----------



## hereforthechurros

indylaw99 said:


> When we were there last Thursday we arrived around 9:30 (walked from Boardwalk) and were told that the line was already 2 hours long so it was closed (park didn't even open until 10). So I am guessing if you want to ride first thing in the morning, you have to get there around 9?


I’m sorry but the fact that WDW thinks this is an acceptable way to handle lines is BUNK.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m sorry but the fact that WDW thinks this is an acceptable way to handle lines is BUNK.


There's just not enough space.  The only option is to cut capacity at the park,  and i don't see them doing that


----------



## jade1

indylaw99 said:


> When we were there last Thursday we arrived around 9:30 (walked from Boardwalk) and were told that the line was already 2 hours long so it was closed (park didn't even open until 10). So I am guessing if you want to ride first thing in the morning, you have to get there around 9? Once they got through the opening rush of people, the line seemed to fluctuate from about 70 to 100 minutes throughout the day depending on cleaning cycles and breakdowns.



Yep kinda what we saw. The other headliners had long lines right away as well. Not much you can do, we were still very happy to be there though, and it was on an AP so between the great weather escape and atmosphere-it was well worth it.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m sorry but the fact that WDW thinks this is an acceptable way to handle lines is BUNK.



What would your solution be given the situation? If they went virtual queue for MMRR, then they would just be diverting people to stand by at the other headliners and have the same problem. If they do VQ at all the attractions, there will just be thousands of people loitering around clogging up walkways, shops, tables etc.

Honestly, it seems like the best most reasonable scenario to me given the current situation


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...at-disney-world-now-available-to-book-online/



Probably fair to guess this is something that will be there long after the pandemic portion of COVID. 
Nice new feature for on-site guests. Have to imagine BBB and others like that will join once they open. But I think the 70-60 day is much better for Disney Planning in general. 

Personal opinion Dining at WDW should be in that same threshold of 60-90 days out going forward whenever we get to what we are going to classify as "Normal" operations.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> What would your solution be given the situation? If they went virtual queue for MMRR, then they would just be diverting people to stand by at the other headliners and have the same problem. If they do VQ at all the attractions, there will just be thousands of people loitering around clogging up walkways, shops, tables etc.
> 
> Honestly, it seems like the best most reasonable scenario to me given the current situation



Its the same issue Universal had at volcano bay.  They do not have enough offerings to go all virtual.   The only way to do it is mix virtual for some and standby with others.   Just capping a line is flat out dumb.


----------



## Vern60

Where were lines being capped? Was it Carpets of Aladdin? I knew it!!

In all seriousness though I think this is a problem that needs some attention. I don't mean to sound ignorant to all the issues presented but it just isn't a good look, especially for non locals, i.e. their "preferred" guests. I'm sure increasing crowds have been on everyone's mind but I personally start getting tweaked realizing my chances of riding their new premier ride, ROTR, are slim to none - even with all the proper planning, MDE test runs at home, etc etc. I mean coming from the Pacific NW, it's a huge investment with a great chance of little to no returns. This might not be as big an issue for locals, or AP holders but for me, it is.
Of course folks can spout off "well then, just don't go" but I'm trying to look at it from Disney's perspective, trying to attract the stay on site gang, (me). At least I hear they are trying to increase the ride capacity at ROTR, that's a start, but now they are capping lines? 
And I know it's not just me. One of my once favorite bloggers (who's increasing negativity is becoming a downer) even wrote a piece about possibly skipping HS entirely:
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/hollywood-studios-report-skip-strategize/And even ResortTV1 had a piece on it today, asking viewers if fast passes should return. I imagine it's becoming difficult for the vloggers as well - who wants to watch a vlog of some person standing in line for hours on end?
My take on the later is they have an ulterior motive and might be trying to drum up support so their vlogs can return to a semblance of profitable normalcy.
Well, thanks for letting me vent


----------



## yulilin3

what I feared the most is happening, so far 3 CoH have gotten the severance email


----------



## MinnieMSue

What is the wilderness back trail adventure? I know a lot of Disney stuff but not this. I assume it is at the Fort


----------



## Aimeedyan

Reports are that the entire cast of the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor were laid off in this round - some of which have been with the show from the beginning.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> What would your solution be given the situation? If they went virtual queue for MMRR, then they would just be diverting people to stand by at the other headliners and have the same problem. If they do VQ at all the attractions, there will just be thousands of people loitering around clogging up walkways, shops, tables etc.
> 
> Honestly, it seems like the best most reasonable scenario to me given the current situation


Increasing ride capacity on other rides then implement a VQ or BG situation. When I was there it was 70 minutes winding through the blazing heat, I can’t even picture two hours.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just saw a video of the plexiglass ROTR vehicles...not very good if your in the 2nd row or back, lots of reflections and shaking ..very distracting.
Front row should be better but who knows ?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> what I feared the most is happening, so far 3 CoH have gotten the severance email




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CG3afpyBrmZ/


----------



## rteetz

Spaceguy55 said:


> Just saw a video of the plexiglass ROTR vehicles...not very good if your in the 2nd row, lots of reflections and shaking ..very distracting.
> Front row should be better but who knows ?


Well it would be because there is no plexiglass in front of you lol.


----------



## LSUmiss

Aimeedyan said:


> Reports are that the entire cast of the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor were laid off in this round - some of which have been with the show from the beginning.


And what’s ridiculous is that attraction could be open.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> And what’s ridiculous is that attraction could be open.


Could yes but just like other shows with live actors they haven’t and unfortunately now won’t for quite some time.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/equi...UAs4SrHDJVZTYNdvT1IRwnOYUedP-nwvYftq_dpSJIRfk


----------



## yulilin3

Omg hearing FNtM is cut , please treat this as rumor for now.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Omg hearing FNtM is cut , please treat this as rumor for now.


Nothing is safe. And I mean that seriously. Anything not running isn’t coming back soon. It really sucks.


----------



## MMSM

yulilin3 said:


> Omg hearing FNtM is cut , please treat this as rumor for now.


What does FNtM stand for?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Finding Nemo the Musical?


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Omg hearing FNtM is cut , please treat this as rumor for now.


*
Yeah, I’ve seen Nemo and FOTLK mentioned cut in some CM tweets. *


----------



## MickeyWaffles

MMSM said:


> What does FNtM stand for?



Finding Nemo the Musical


----------



## rteetz

MMSM said:


> What does FNtM stand for?


Finding Nemo the Musical


----------



## Spridell

I thought the plan was to open some of these shows up to help spread out some of the crowds...

Not fire all of them. 

This is bad bad bad. So sad.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> I thought the plan was to open some of these shows up to help spread out some of the crowds...
> 
> Not fire all of them.
> 
> This is bad bad bad. So sad.


You’ve got to pay those actors for those shows to run. These actors don’t get the normal front line wage either.


----------



## MMSM

rteetz said:


> Finding Nemo the Musical


Thanks


----------



## rteetz

Festival of the lion king staff gone...


----------



## Farro

Read Hoop Dee Doo too.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Nothing is safe. And I mean that seriously. Anything not running isn’t coming back soon. It really sucks.


I’ll remind everyone (perhaps not the most popular opinion here) that this is Disney’s choice. So when we all inevitably read the business/financial news articles that start with “Disney has been forced to let go of...,” remember that Disney has the agency to decide if/how many/where they’re going to lay-off Cast. Nobody’s forcing them to do this.


----------



## CJK

rteetz said:


> Festival of the lion king staff gone...


No words.......just devastating.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> I’ll remind everyone (perhaps not the most popular opinion here) that this is Disney’s choice. So when we all inevitably read the business/financial news articles that start with “Disney has been forced to let go of...,” remember that Disney has the agency to decide if/how many/where they’re going to lay-off Cast. Nobody’s forcing them to do this.


A lack a revenue is forcing them to do this.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I’ll remind everyone (perhaps not the most popular opinion here) that this is Disney’s choice. So when we all inevitably read the business/financial news articles that start with “Disney has been forced to let go of...,” remember that Disney has the agency to decide if/how many/where they’re going to lay-off Cast. Nobody’s forcing them to do this.


Bingo. They brought back Frozen sing a long of all things. They could’ve brought back FotLK, and Laugh Floor. This is to save money.


----------



## Ursula J

Citizens of Hollywood and Monsters Inc...my daughter is just about in tears hearing about this. Like andyman8 said, it's their choice, not an inevitable thing. Chapek has to go.


----------



## Farro

What are they to do with all these empty buildings??? The parks are going to be just plain depressing.

This is crazy.


----------



## yulilin3

So many friends laid off in a matter of minutes.  One had just got a contract to sing on MiSi, she was so excited in March,  I can't even process it, she's at my son's house crying.  This is going on in hundreds of households right now


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Oh nooooooo. I’m not even going to tell DD about CoH. She’ll be devastated. 

I’m really contemplating cancelling this March trip. It doesn’t seem that it’ll be worth it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Ursula J said:


> Citizens of Hollywood and Monsters Inc...my daughter is just about in tears hearing about this. Like andyman8 said, it's their choice, not an inevitable thing. Chapek has to go.



Being ruthless and making incredibly unpopular decisions like this could be the reason Disney comes out of this pandemic in a decent or even good place.

I don’t think these decisions are inevitable in the sense that it’s lay these CMs off or go under, but I’m not going to sit here and pretend like I know better. It’s devastating though obviously for guests who are going to miss this stuff but mostly my heart hurts for those CMs who put their heart and soul into those shows and are now just done .


----------



## OnceUponATime15

My heart just breaks for the countless number of performers across WDW.  Nothing appears to have gone untouched.  

The parks have lost their heart & soul tonight.  Where does the purge of anything familiar end....


----------



## Farro

They said Green Army Men are gone!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

Hoop Dee Doo is done


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> They said Green Army Men are gone!!!


Yes one of my friends wasd the first female sarge,  she was also paige turner from CoH
Also affected are the citizens of main street


----------



## HokieRaven5

Welp I'm glad This Is Us is on TV now. I can cry randomly during that and not have it made aware that it's about all of this news from the evening.


----------



## LSUmiss

Ursula J said:


> Citizens of Hollywood and Monsters Inc...my daughter is just about in tears hearing about this. Like andyman8 said, it's their choice, not an inevitable thing. Chapek has to go.


Yes & ppl will put up with a lack of entertainment for now b/c of the situation & for the trade off of hoping for lower crowds, but that’s not going to last.


----------



## LSUmiss

mi*vida*loca said:


> Oh nooooooo. I’m not even going to tell DD about CoH. She’ll be devastated.
> 
> I’m really contemplating cancelling this March trip. It doesn’t seem that it’ll be worth it.


I think a lot of ppl will cancel. I know ppl who have trips booked for next year in hopes that things will be back to normal by then somewhat. If these are permanent cuts, ppl will go elsewhere.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

This is awful. I certainly hope these things are all able to return (and soon), but if and when they do, what will they look like? Hopefully the affected CMs will be able to find employment elsewhere, but they won't be available to return if the shows come back. Seems like the permanent loss of a lot of experience.


----------



## rteetz

Just a note: while we don't know for sure what will come back, not all of this is gone for good. Some likely is and its devastating. Festival of the Lion King for example is destined to return. Its an award winning show. Hoop Dee Doo has a good chance as well since its a dinner show so there is a ROI. I mainly worry for things like Citizens as that has been stripped several times already.


----------



## mattpeto

Disney World is a shell of itself right now.  DL being closed isn't helping either.

Really hard and really brutal...Feel so bad for all of those CM.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Bingo. They brought back Frozen sing a long of all things. They could’ve brought back FotLK, and Laugh Floor. This is to save money.



I agree, but I do think bringing back Frozen was strategic since there are only two rides without any height requirement at Hollywood Studios, TSM and MMRR. Even AS2 has a (short, 35”) height requirement. I think they needed to open something there because without any shows & meet and greets, there’s not much for under the 35”/38” tall age set at HS.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

The entertainment is WHY people come.  Rides and shopping only go so far.  If, when the pandemic is “over,” these offerings or something to replace them don’t return QUICKLY, Disney will struggle to fill their parks and (more importantly to bottom line) resorts. 
I understand the FNtM due to spacing of performers. I understand FotLK because of the inevitable heavy breathing of the performers. I understand the streetscape because the walkways need to be as clear as possible right now. But, once back to “normal” being possible, these things NEED to return or have shows in their respective theaters. 
With Frozen Sing-a-Long opened, there is no excuse, IMHO, for Monsters, Inc, to be dormant. 
We’ve never partaken in Hoop-Dee-Doo, so I can’t speak to the show or the theater. But accounts I’ve read make it sound cramped and not conducive to the current climate, and modifications I’ve imagined in my inexperienced mind can’t be cost-effective. I hope it returns, because it’s something we’ve talked about even as a pre-cruise dinner.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I think a lot of ppl will cancel. I know ppl who have trips booked for next year in hopes that things will be back to normal by then somewhat. If these are permanent cuts, ppl will go elsewhere.



This still won't put us over the edge to cancel. I'm very sad for everyone who lost their jobs though. 

Hopefully there will be enough of us that go to help push through this tough time and at some point Disney can come back to  hopefully most but not all its former glory.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree, but I do think bringing back Frozen was strategic since there are only two rides without any height requirement at Hollywood Studios, TSM and MMRR. Even AS2 has a (short, 35”) height requirement. I think they needed to open something there because without any shows & meet and greets, there’s not much for under the 35”/38” tall age set at HS.


And yet B&B is gone,  open theater option,  only 2 equity actors to pay,  still popular show,  it doesn't make sense


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree, but I do think bringing back Frozen was strategic since there are only two rides without any height requirement at Hollywood Studios, TSM and MMRR. Even AS2 has a (short, 35”) height requirement. I think they needed to open something there because without any shows & meet and greets, there’s not much for under the 35”/38” tall age set at HS.


Right but why do they have to stop there. DHS could use even more. Opening BatB could go a long way. That purely to save costs. At the same time though even with the covid testing site on property there are still issues within performing.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> The entertainment is WHY people come.  Rides and shopping only go so far.  If, when the pandemic is “over,” these offerings or something to replace them don’t return QUICKLY, Disney will struggle to fill their parks and (more importantly to bottom line) resorts.
> I understand the FNtM due to spacing of performers. I understand FotLK because of the inevitable heavy breathing of the performers. I understand the streetscape because the walkways need to be as clear as possible right now. But, once back to “normal” being possible, these things NEED to return or have shows in their respective theaters.
> With Frozen Sing-a-Long opened, there is no excuse, IMHO, for Monsters, Inc, to be dormant.
> We’ve never partaken in Hoop-Dee-Doo, so I can’t speak to the show or the theater. But accounts I’ve read make it sound cramped and not conducive to the current climate, and modifications I’ve imagined in my inexperienced mind can’t be cost-effective. I hope it returns, because it’s something we’ve talked about even as a pre-cruise dinner.


They had already started working on new blocking for FotLK and FNtM befor the whole union/ Disney dispute,  so that's not it.  Pure and simple,  they're just trying to save money


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> And yet B&B is gone,  open theater option,  only 2 equity actors to pay,  still popular show,  it doesn't make sense


Yeah, this one has blown my mind from day one of reopening.


----------



## princesscinderella

The news of all these layoffs are so sad . The collateral damage from this virus has just been devastating and what’s worse is that we can’t even see the light at the end of the tunnel like we were all hoping for after the 6 weeks of lockdown in the spring.  Disney I do believe will bounce back but all these employees laid off have a hard road ahead especially in the arts which are at a standstill right now.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> They had already started working on new blocking for FotLK and FNtM befor the whole union/ Disney dispute,  so that's not it.  Pure and simple,  they're just trying to save money


I was told FotLK contracts are up next month too so even easier to make this decision.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Right but why do they have to stop there. DHS could use even more. Opening BatB could go a long way. That purely to save costs. At the same time though even with the covid testing site on property there are still issues within performing.



Very true.


----------



## yulilin3

The actor that played Jack Diamond
It is with great sadness that I announce my time with Walt Disney World has come to an end...for now!!! It has been 31 years of great fun. I met my wife here and have some of the best friendships because of my gig. A 31 Year magic career in one place, not bad! I would like to thank The Walt Disney Company for all they did for us during this difficult period. I will miss the guests who always stopped by to say hello... but especially my cast mates.... my Disney family.


----------



## abs1978

This is heart breaking.  The entertainment and shows are what sets Disney apart.  I can’t believe this.  I am so sad for all those that lost their jobs today.  It shouldn’t be this way.


----------



## mattpeto

If Indiana Jones survives it makes keeping Frozen singalong attraction make more sense.  

They need people eaters there the most at that park.


----------



## Jennasis

Remember when Chapek said CM's _were_ the entertainment in WDW?

Wow.

Remind me again how much of a pay cut all the executives and management are taking in all this?


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Whats next, the beirgarten show?


----------



## yulilin3

One of my friends, he performed in Remember the Magic,  FotLK and wad currently in FNtM (btw I am asking permission to post these) when he days him,  he's talking about a Mickey plush he's holding in his picture
:::OFFICIAL NOTICE RECEIVED:::

I’m a little speechless right now, , and I will definitely say more later, but for now I will say this. 

This isn’t the end. I will love him forever and carry the magic in my heart ALWAYS. THANK YOU MICKEY AND WALT DISNEY WORLD, FOR 20 AMAZING YEARS OF MAGIC. SOME OF THE BEST YEARS OF MY LIFE.  SEE YA REAL SOON, PAL.  All of my love to my Disney FAMILY. #thejoydoesntstophere


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I was told FotLK contracts are up next month too so even easier to make this decision.


So, you’re saying these layoffs could be as temporary as renegotiating a contract for this show’s performers (is that even how it works)?

Seeking a silver lining, it sure as heck doesn’t seem that way.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jennasis said:


> Remember when Chapek said CM's _were_ the entertainment in WDW?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Remind me again how much of a pay cut all the executives and management are taking in all this?



Possibly the single most frustrating part. Even if the math can’t save the laid off CM’s and the missing entertainment, show some solidarity with the thousands of cast being laid off for financial reasons.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> The entertainment is WHY people come.  Rides and shopping only go so far.  If, when the pandemic is “over,” these offerings or something to replace them don’t return QUICKLY, Disney will struggle to fill their parks and (more importantly to bottom line) resorts.
> I understand the FNtM due to spacing of performers. I understand FotLK because of the inevitable heavy breathing of the performers. I understand the streetscape because the walkways need to be as clear as possible right now. But, once back to “normal” being possible, these things NEED to return or have shows in their respective theaters.
> With Frozen Sing-a-Long opened, there is no excuse, IMHO, for Monsters, Inc, to be dormant.
> We’ve never partaken in Hoop-Dee-Doo, so I can’t speak to the show or the theater. But accounts I’ve read make it sound cramped and not conducive to the current climate, and modifications I’ve imagined in my inexperienced mind can’t be cost-effective. I hope it returns, because it’s something we’ve talked about even as a pre-cruise dinner.



But when is "back to normal"?  Maybe Disney is seeing that it won't be until 2023 at the earliest and figures they will deal with those issue when they get to them 

Today sucks, it really does and I feel for the people impacted.  To me the biggest thing is how long Disney is now planning to be operating in "B mode" - this isn't ride it out for a few months, this is years


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> So, you’re saying these layoffs could be as temporary as renegotiating a contract for this show’s performers (is that even how it works)?
> 
> Seeking a silver lining.


I think many are temporary but that doesn't mean expect them back in a month. This month is longer than that. I wouldn't expect any of these things back for 4-6 months if not longer. Disney isn't even looking to bring back fireworks for 3-4 months at the earliest.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> But when is "back to normal"?  Maybe Disney is seeing that it won't be until 2023 at the earliest and figures they will deal with those issue when they get to them
> 
> Today sucks, it really does and I feel for the people impacted.  To me the biggest thing is how long Disney is now planning to be operating in "B mode" - this isn't ride it out for a few months, this is years



Years is right. This is not simply waiting for people to come back.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> But when is "back to normal"?  Maybe Disney is seeing that it won't be until 2023 at the earliest and figures they will deal with those issue when they get to them
> 
> Today sucks, it really does and I feel for the people impacted.  To me the biggest thing is how long Disney is now planning to be operating in "B mode" - this isn't ride it out for a few months, this is years


Yeah,  and we were all thinking once the shows started opening the crowds could spread,  none of that now,  get used to long lines for a while or vq with nothing to do in between rides


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> But when is "back to normal"?  Maybe Disney is seeing that it won't be until 2023 at the earliest and figures they will deal with those issue when they get to them
> 
> Today sucks, it really does and I feel for the people impacted.  To me the biggest thing is how long Disney is now planning to be operating in "B mode" - this isn't ride it out for a few months, this is years





DGsAtBLT said:


> Years is right. This is not simply waiting for people to come back.


Agree 100%. But, when international flights are allowed to resume and our nation is in a better place health-wise, 35% room discounts and free dining or whatever chintz they offer won’t bring those back who are waiting this out or entice those of us who have gone during the pandemic and are waiting for more.
I think Disney will need to be a little proactive with their offerings (especially after the 50th popcorn buckets and sippers sell out) if they want any meaningful recovery in 2022.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah,  and we were all thinking once the shows started opening the crowds could spread,  none of that now,  get used to long lines for a while or vq with nothing to do in between rides



Yeah, that is a lot of what I am feeling (besides hurt for this directly impacted) - feels like there was some positive momentum (even things like announcing All Star Movies would reopen) and this feels like shutting that door that provided just a bit of optimism


----------



## yulilin3

My friend from MiSi

I will not say goodbye. I worked so hard to be here, I refuse to believe this is the end. So instead I will say— See ya real soon  

I have been officially laid off from Walt Disney World.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

DGsAtBLT said:


> Years is right. This is not simply waiting for people to come back.


And like I said a little while ago, how many of the CMs - with all their knowledge and experience - that they just laid off will have completely moved on by the time Disney is ready to bring things back? How many former CMs will want to come back, knowing what can and has happened? A lot of these CMs I'm reading about have been around for decades.


----------



## Aimeedyan




----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> Agree 100%. But, when international flights are allowed to resume and our nation is in a better place health-wise, 35% room discounts and free dining or whatever chintz they offer won’t bring those back who are waiting this out or entice those of us who have gone during the pandemic and are waiting for more.
> I think Disney will need to be a little proactive with their offerings (especially after the 50th popcorn buckets and sippers sell out) if they want any meaningful recovery in 2022.



Yeah, whenever that is I could see a period of really low crowds at Disney as they tend to be a bit slow with adapting (or lack of proactive was I guess more than anything) - just think not their concern right now (even if should be, at least a bit)


----------



## rteetz

I truly get the business side. I am in the process of getting a business degree right now. WDW and the Disney parks are not a normal business. I 100% grantee most if not all of us here on this board and even outside of this site visit WDW for more than just rides. There is so much more to the Disney vacation. I can go to a WDW park for hours and not ride a single attraction and be happy. I love experiencing the entertainment of all the parks. Right now these parks are just rides. 

I have been called a lot of things on this website. A frequent one is a Disney defender, kool-aid drinker, pixie duster, whatever you want to call it. I will admit many times I am. I know we are in a very different position/situation right now than we are normally but it is getting harder and harder for me to defend them. 

I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> But when is "back to normal"?  Maybe Disney is seeing that it won't be until 2023 at the earliest and figures they will deal with those issue when they get to them
> 
> Today sucks, it really does and I feel for the people impacted.  To me the biggest thing is how long Disney is now planning to be operating in "B mode" - this isn't ride it out for a few months, this is years


I think these moves make it clear that the earnings report is going to be absolutely brutal when it comes to Parks, Experiences and Products side of the business.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I truly get the business side. I am in the process of getting a business degree right now. WDW and the Disney parks are not a normal business. I 100% grantee most if not all of us here on this board and even outside of this site visit WDW for more than just rides. There is so much more to the Disney vacation. I can go to a WDW park for hours and not ride a single attraction and be happy. I love experiencing the entertainment of all the parks. Right now these parks are just rides.
> 
> I have been called a lot of things on this website. A frequent one is a Disney defender, kool-aid drinker, pixie duster, whatever you want to call it. I will admit many times I am. I know we are in a very different position/situation right now than we are normally but it is getting harder and harder for me to defend them.
> 
> I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.


We felt this way in August. Spent one day in HS to build droids and experience GE for the first time. 
Left HS excited for the last 2 days in Universal.
We’re excited for Thanksgiving week because Christmas at Disney will be new to us and we totally missed out on Flower & Garden for our cancelled May trip. But I wouldn’t be excited if we had family WDW Christmas traditions.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yeah this is a low point - maybe executive level's lowest point. This is going to be remembered - has there ever historically been such a drastic slashing of entertainment? 
What even was the purpose of the push for an agreement with the union CM's if this was on the Options list? Why waste the legal fees?


----------



## Farro

So now I also read the dancers from Move it Shake It and the Castle show are gone.

Would they ever go as far as cutting face characters?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> Yeah this is a low point - maybe executive level's lowest point. This is going to be remembered - has there ever historically been such a drastic slashing of entertainment?
> What even was the purpose of the push for an agreement with the union CM's if this was on the Options list? Why waste the legal fees?


No nothing compares to this but at the same time we have never been in a situation like this. There were cuts after 9/11, and in 2008/09 but nothing like this. You can't compare it to anything.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> So now I also read the dancers from Move it Shake It and the Castle show are gone



omg seriously....

Then this means everything that isn't happening right now is getting canned.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.



My November trip is literally so I can try and get on Rise, MFSR, SDD, MMRR, FoP and all of HP at Universal. Going sans little ones that won't meet the height requirements for most of those attractions. 

AK will bring me joy even with the shows not there because of the AK show on D+.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> I truly get the business side. I am in the process of getting a business degree right now. WDW and the Disney parks are not a normal business. I 100% grantee most if not all of us here on this board and even outside of this site visit WDW for more than just rides. There is so much more to the Disney vacation. I can go to a WDW park for hours and not ride a single attraction and be happy. I love experiencing the entertainment of all the parks. Right now these parks are just rides.
> 
> I have been called a lot of things on this website. A frequent one is a Disney defender, kool-aid drinker, pixie duster, whatever you want to call it. I will admit many times I am. I know we are in a very different position/situation right now than we are normally but it is getting harder and harder for me to defend them.
> 
> I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.


Obviously a lot of families go to Disney parks. That's a lot of pregnant women, young kids, grandparents, etc, who can't ride rides (aside from anyone else with physical and/or mental limitations or preferences). I had four somewhat complicated pregnancies, and went to WDW for 9 days stretches, rode almost no rides, and had wonderful trips. I have a friend who has such bad motion sickness than she can't even ride a carousel, yet she loves DHS. I guarantee it's bc of the CoH, Frozen, Indy, etc, and without them, I *know* her family won't go to WDW anymore.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> No nothing compares to this but at the same time we have never been in a situation like this. There were cuts after 9/11, and in 2008/09 but nothing like this. You can't compare it to anything.



true but is it a proportionate response? Eventually we will know those numbers - how much they lost, how much of a lift they created by cutting these positions. And it can't be that hard to figure out how much they save by not paying people. I'm just wondering if this slash and burn is totally necessary for park survival as far as the numbers go or if it is just a corporate/exec strategy.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> No nothing compares to this but at the same time we have never been in a situation like this. There were cuts after 9/11, and in 2008/09 but nothing like this. You can't compare it to anything.



It’s going to be insane to look back on this when it’s “over” (said in quotes because obviously it’ll be a gradual end) and really see all the devastation this brought, both directly related to the virus and then these kind of impacts. I agree, you cannot compare it to any other recent major events.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> So now I also read the dancers from Move it Shake It and the Castle show are gone.
> 
> Would they ever go as far as cutting face characters?


Some of the dancers from MiSi are performing now in the cavalcades,  these might be the ones that were part time maybe?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> true but is it a proportionate response? Eventually we will know those numbers - how much they lost, how much of a lift they created by cutting these positions. And it can't be that hard to figure out how much they save by not paying people. I'm just wondering if this slash and burn is totally necessary for park survival as far as the numbers go or if it is just a corporate/exec strategy.


The year end earnings report next week will be telling. 28,000 salaries gone surely saves them millions. They did take out a lot of debt if needed too. Like I have said I think some of this is warranted and expected. All of this? I don't think that is the case.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> One of my friends, he performed in Remember the Magic,  FotLK and wad currently in FNtM (btw I am asking permission to post these) when he days him,  he's talking about a Mickey plush he's holding in his picture
> :::OFFICIAL NOTICE RECEIVED:::
> 
> I’m a little speechless right now, , and I will definitely say more later, but for now I will say this.
> 
> This isn’t the end. I will love him forever and carry the magic in my heart ALWAYS. THANK YOU MICKEY AND WALT DISNEY WORLD, FOR 20 AMAZING YEARS OF MAGIC. SOME OF THE BEST YEARS OF MY LIFE. ❤ SEE YA REAL SOON, PAL. ❤ All of my love to my Disney FAMILY. #thejoydoesntstophere


Gahhh these firsthand accounts have me in tears. This whole situation just keeps taking and taking.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I truly get the business side. I am in the process of getting a business degree right now. WDW and the Disney parks are not a normal business. I 100% grantee most if not all of us here on this board and even outside of this site visit WDW for more than just rides. There is so much more to the Disney vacation. I can go to a WDW park for hours and not ride a single attraction and be happy. I love experiencing the entertainment of all the parks. Right now these parks are just rides.
> 
> I have been called a lot of things on this website. A frequent one is a Disney defender, kool-aid drinker, pixie duster, whatever you want to call it. I will admit many times I am. I know we are in a very different position/situation right now than we are normally but it is getting harder and harder for me to defend them.
> 
> I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.


Right there with you and having been to the parks twice since reopening, it already feels less magical and this forces that even further in the less magical direction.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s going to be insane to look back on this when it’s “over” (said in quotes because obviously it’ll be a gradual end) and really see all the devastation this brought, both directly related to the virus and then these kind of impacts. I agree, you cannot compare it to any other recent major events.


I’m married to an economist and so many want to hear from him about what this all is going to look like and he cannot provide any relevant data because nothing is comparable. All they can do is study it in real time and help allocate resources where necessary.


----------



## yulilin3

One of the funniest men i know,  he made famous Snig during SWW, most recently he was Marlin at FNtM
I need a job...but first, a week of diving in the Bahamas (11/8-15.)  I’m available for rehearsals November 16th...PM me!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The list on the Mickey Blog of affected shows and other things is astounding in its reach... 

https://mickeyblog.com/2020/10/27/b...y_0tja5I9gjhTGHYn-yps5tUF7clUU0YHDHRGG7Enoo9M


----------



## rteetz

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The list on the Mickey Blog of affected shows and other things is astounding in its reach...
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/10/27/b...y_0tja5I9gjhTGHYn-yps5tUF7clUU0YHDHRGG7Enoo9M


Do we know all of Voices is gone or just some? This is the first place I have seen that mentioned and VoL is supposed to have a run during the holiday at Epcot. Disney had announced that.


----------



## Jennasis

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The list on the Mickey Blog of affected shows and other things is astounding in its reach...
> 
> https://mickeyblog.com/2020/10/27/b...y_0tja5I9gjhTGHYn-yps5tUF7clUU0YHDHRGG7Enoo9M



VOICES OF LIBERTY????


Freaking brutal.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Do we know all of Voices is gone or just some? This is the first place I have seen that mentioned and VoL is supposed to have a run during the holiday at Epcot. Disney had announced that.



Doing some checking around now..  will post anything I come across.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> I’m married to an economist and so many want to hear from him about what this all is going to look like and he cannot provide any relevant data because nothing is comparable. All they can do is study it in real time and help allocate resources where necessary.


Yep, my boy coaches college baseball and many of his friends are minor league ciaches. Every coach, every level lost their jobs this year. All the workers too.And the players. Just amazing what the virus has caused.


----------



## teach22180

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree, but I do think bringing back Frozen was strategic since there are only two rides without any height requirement at Hollywood Studios, TSM and MMRR. Even AS2 has a (short, 35”) height requirement. I think they needed to open something there because without any shows & meet and greets, there’s not much for under the 35”/38” tall age set at HS.


I think they could bring Frozen back because the 5 actors can distance fairly easily. It seems it's more about the cast being able to stay apart rather than the audience. Most of the shows couldn't do it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Do we know all of Voices is gone or just some? This is the first place I have seen that mentioned and VoL is supposed to have a run during the holiday at Epcot. Disney had announced that.


Same question. Surely Disney wouldn’t have made that post just a week ago when they knew this was coming, right?
I have no doubts that maybe some members of the troupe got the dreaded notice. But perhaps they’re hanging on to what small portions they can for the holidays.
Slightly off topic, but at least one vaccine company is close to interim submission. Hopefully it is effective and hopefully people take it. My wife works pharma and I’m medical. I’m in full faith lining up as soon as my group (moderate to low exposure risk in a hospital) gets the call.


----------



## Mit88

Jennasis said:


> Remember when Chapek said CM's _were_ the entertainment in WDW?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Remind me again how much of a pay cut all the executives and management are taking in all this?



Chapek also said the parks are at 25% capacity. CEOs tend to bend the truth from time to time


----------



## one_cat

I am so glad we cancelled our May trip.  We were planning to bring our kids and my daughters girlfriend.  This would have been her first trip to WDW.  I don’t want to show it to her like this - all the shows gone.  We can hope that in 19 months Disney will rethink some of these decisions.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Tigger's ally said:


> Yep, my boy coaches college baseball and many of his friends are minor league ciaches. Every coach, every level lost their jobs this year. All the workers too.And the players. Just amazing what the virus has caused.


We are in real danger of permanently losing our MiLB team, with the longest running major affiliation, due to all this. It was our best $50 a week for a family of four.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Chapek also said the parks are at 25% capacity. CEOs tend to bend the truth from time to time


The parks are at 25%.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> The actor that played Jack Diamond
> It is with great sadness that I announce my time with Walt Disney World has come to an end...for now!!! It has been 31 years of great fun. I met my wife here and have some of the best friendships because of my gig. A 31 Year magic career in one place, not bad! I would like to thank The Walt Disney Company for all they did for us during this difficult period. I will miss the guests who always stopped by to say hello... but especially my cast mates.... my Disney family.


We had an awesome interaction with him last summer in Brown Derby. They have to bring this kinda stuff back once things are normal. This is the kinda stuff that sets wdw apart from other theme parks.


----------



## Aimeedyan

My connection at Voices felt they were safe through the holidays due to being scheduled to sing in Epcot. Maybe they slimmed the group down and kept just bare minimum?

I may burn things down if they cut them completely. They're my FAVORITE.


----------



## Mit88

Of everything gone I’d bet the things that will either come back as is, or rethemed are

FotLK (as is)
Hoop Dee Doo (as is)
Monsters Inc (kind of hope retheme, but probably as is)
Nemo (maybe a new show, but it’s still fairly new-ish)
Green Army Men

Citizens of Hollywood could come back, but it’s probably one that will be a long time.

Most of these things involve buildings and stages that just won’t realistically go without SOMETHING for a long time. Equity is just too expensive as a luxury for a business to afford during a time of financial struggle. Give it time, entertainment will be back, it’s just not as easy or affordable as CMs


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321278819920015360


----------



## MickeyWaffles

So at this point, it appears that the only MK equity performers that appear to be in the clear right now are the trolley performers and Dapper Dans? And some parade performers for the cavalcades? To our knowledge, they are safe for now?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> The parks are at 25%.



Someone not on here, Twitter or Facebook I can’t remember, shared a chart showing approximately what 25% of max capacity is as a percentage of actual average daily guests. For some parks it was quite high. And then of course we have factors now like distancing and less to do that exasperates the issue.

25% under the current conditions is not going to feel empty.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> I truly get the business side. I am in the process of getting a business degree right now. WDW and the Disney parks are not a normal business. I 100% grantee most if not all of us here on this board and even outside of this site visit WDW for more than just rides. There is so much more to the Disney vacation. I can go to a WDW park for hours and not ride a single attraction and be happy. I love experiencing the entertainment of all the parks. Right now these parks are just rides.
> 
> I have been called a lot of things on this website. A frequent one is a Disney defender, kool-aid drinker, pixie duster, whatever you want to call it. I will admit many times I am. I know we are in a very different position/situation right now than we are normally but it is getting harder and harder for me to defend them.
> 
> I'd be lying if I wasn't more excited for Universal right now either in November. Sure its a new to me experience but I am just not feeling the normal joy in Disney that I normally do right now.



To be fair, this has been a slow burn for years.  Slow enough to keep those who truly believed in the magic on board. The mass bonfire currently happening is just a larger scale example is that it hasnt been about the cast, the guests or the pixie dust for many many years, its been about the $. Thats just more apparent now.  Most executives cannot relate to the front line because their lives dont depend on working day to day.  They are secure regardless of what decisions they make and if they do fail some other company will scoop them up.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Someone not on here, Twitter or Facebook I can’t remember, shared a chart showing approximately what 25% of max capacity is as a percentage of actual average daily guests. For some parks it was quite high. And then of course we have factors now like distancing and less to do that exasperates the issue.
> 
> 25% under the current conditions is not going to feel empty.


Exactly.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Someone not on here, Twitter or Facebook I can’t remember, shared a chart showing approximately what 25% of max capacity is as a percentage of actual average daily guests. For some parks it was quite high. And then of course we have factors now like distancing and less to do that exasperates the issue.
> 
> 25% under the current conditions is not going to feel empty.



The problem is, all 3 buckets have been filled in the past, and yet a couple weeks ago people said it was more crowded than it was on a weekend when all 3 buckets were filled. It could still be “25%”, just not the same “25%” it was a couple months ago. That’s all I’m saying. Moving the goalposts isn’t frowned upon when you have different attendance figures to base a percentage capacity off of


----------



## Sandiz08

Wow, my spider senses told me to get on the boards this evening to read some depressing stuff.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Someone not on here, Twitter or Facebook I can’t remember, shared a chart showing approximately what 25% of max capacity is as a percentage of actual average daily guests. For some parks it was quite high. And then of course we have factors now like distancing and less to do that exasperates the issue.
> 
> 25% under the current conditions is not going to feel empty.


Exactly. To add, it has been posited here that each new addition/bring back brings a “new” 25%. So, if the theaters in HS, for example, reopened, that would be 25% of each dormant theater added to the “bucket.”  If true, I can absolutely understand keeping them shuttered with the current crush of people milling about and the line for SDD and MMRR alone.
I just hope to God they come back sooner than we all expect.


----------



## Mit88

Sandiz08 said:


> Wow, my spider senses told me to get on the boards this evening to read some depressing stuff.



Back in simpler times depressing Disney news came on fridays. Now they’re raining on cavalcades 5-6 days a week.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Of everything gone I’d bet the things that will either come back as is, or rethemed are
> 
> FotLK (as is)
> Hoop Dee Doo (as is)
> Monsters Inc (kind of hope retheme, but probably as is)
> Nemo (maybe a new show, but it’s still fairly new-ish)
> Green Army Men
> 
> Citizens of Hollywood could come back, but it’s probably one that will be a long time.
> 
> Most of these things involve buildings and stages that just won’t realistically go without SOMETHING for a long time. Equity is just too expensive as a luxury for a business to afford during a time of financial struggle. Give it time, entertainment will be back, it’s just not as easy or affordable as CMs


I tend to agree, as devastating as tonight is. Those theaters won’t be left to rot.
IMO, as soon as WDW moves to 40% capacity (whenever that is), we’ll see things like Castle shows, legit parades, and some form of streetscape.
Let’s not forget they perform in and around storefronts. Stop and watch, and have an itch for ears.
I picked 40% because I think that will mean limited social distancing (maybe 1m instead of 2) and a real improvement in travel feasibility.


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> I tend to agree, as devastating as tonight is. Those theaters won’t be left to rot.
> IMO, as soon as WDW moves to 40% capacity (whenever that is), we’ll see things like Castle shows, legit parades, and some form of streetscape.
> Let’s not forget they perform in and around storefronts. Stop and watch, and have an itch for ears.
> I picked 40% because I think that will mean limited social distancing (maybe 1m instead of 2) and a real improvement in travel feasibility.



A very good portion of their ad campaigns, especially around anniversary years is them pitching the entertainment to potential guests. Either their commercials are going to be very boring when we approach 50th anniversary commercials, or they’re going to feed some false advertisement. Unless of course they bring some equity back to fill the need when the time comes. While it sucks, really really sucks that these people are out of work, the most magical place on earth isn’t going to turn into Defunctland for the rest of its existence


----------



## SaintsManiac

Such a sad evening in the fandom. I sure hope the affected cast members are going to be ok. I’ve been laid off two times and it really sucks.

I feel grateful to have had so many trips before this horrible year.


----------



## andyman8

A few thoughts but let me first preface by saying that some of you aren't going to like this so you can quote this post, call me names, say I'm not rooted in reality, whatever you want, but I'm really not interested in arguing or responding. That energy is needed elsewhere at the moment. These are my opinions. You're entitled to disagree.

What is happening here is a choice. The investors aren't holding the executives at TWDC hostage. Yes, revenue is down in unprecedented ways but how that materializes is a choice. I mean if they really wanted to, TWDC could pay every employee 75% of their pay and still be around after the pandemic. The Walt Disney Company has access to credit lines that some of the wealthiest individuals in the world only dream of. If the Company's survival was dependent on entertainment cuts like these, that would be the result of years of financial mismanagement and would indicate much larger problems for the Company. Now, if they paid every employee, would they see even deeper losses? Of course they would, but that's not to say they couldn't do it. I'll remind everyone that, per the precedent set in _Burwell v. Hobby Lobby_, corporations are not obligated to max out profits. Public for-profit enterprises must be transparent and make the necessary disclosures, but if a shareholder doesn't feel like they're receiving adequate ROI, then they have to sell their share.

Am I saying they should partially pay every one of their employees until each one comes back? Not necessarily (though it would be a shocking deviation from the norm so who knows what would happen?). But it's about priorities. Certainly they could've a saved a nice chunk of change by keeping their VPs, SVPs, Presidents, and executives on reduced pay (paycuts that, I remind everyone, continue at most other major media companies), but again, it's about priorities. They decided that that those were priorities. They could've decided that live entertainment was enough of a priority in distinguishing them from their competition that many needed to be kept on. It all depends on where you personally draw the line between reasonable and unreasonable.

It's not like they can't keep them on. They just know that they can get a way with it at WDW where the "Cast Members are the entertainment." Look at Shanghai. Only _weeks_ after SDL's reopening, we saw them bring back virtually all of their live entertainment _at once_. The Frozen Sing-A-Long, the PotC stunt show, various performing acts in the park all came back quickly, well before they were even admitting enough Guests to be dealing with the queue management issues we are seeing at WDW. Why was that? One could cite the ownership agreement between Disney and the Chinese, but that agreement leaves these decisions basically up to Disney, so they clearly felt like there was some reason they needed to prioritize the entertainment so early on. Perhaps the virus situation is different there? I'm not so sure. Disney seems comfortable doing the low-cost, high-profit IP Frozen (all indoor) show here. You don't have to look much further than SDL's own website to understand why the strategies are so different. When you visit the FAQ on Shanghai Disney Resort's website, the very first question is not "Where are the parks hours?" or "How much does a ticket cost?". It's "What makes Disney theme parks so special?" What a peculiar question to include upfront, but it is a reminder of just how deeply engrained Disney is in our cultural zeitgeist. Whether you love Disney or hate it, whether you've been to WDW or not, you know what it is, you the know the characters, you know what it represents. Why a premium is attached to that brand, what makes it "special" are widely understood concepts amongst Americans and in many other countries (even if some don't like or get it). Most people understand the difference between a vacation to Disney World and a day at your local Six Flags. But when you look at a place like China, whose people have not had that familiarity with American pop cultural and media for a slew of geopolitical reasons, there's no preconceived understanding of the Disney brand as a premium brand and what is represents. There's nothing inherent in the word "Disney" that distinguishes a Disney Park from any other amusement park/leisure activity. To demonstrate "Disney show," they still have to prove it there. TWDC knows that, here, they don't have to.

Will some of these shows/offerings come back to WDW at some point? It's likely but don't expect it for a long time and don't expect them to be showing 8, 9, 10 times a day like they used to. The casts will likely be paired down and Disney may look to hire newer, younger (and cheaper) performers with less experience. Many other entertainment offerings just will not return, and that isn't as a reversal of what WDW is about but rather an escalation of what TWDC executives want WDW to be about. It's a "mature" resort. It's not about people, it's about popular characters. It's not about live shows, it's about themed attractions. And look, I get it. I love what they're doing to Epcot and think the additions to DHS and DAK are wonderful. It's not that I don't like IP in the parks but, like everything in life, it's a balance. You don't want too much of one thing and not enough (or in this case, very little) of the other. But these are the changes they've been wanting to make for a considerable amount of time and now they have an excuse to do it quickly and swiftly.

Yes, these are unprecedented times. I've looked into it and I cannot find any proportionally larger layoffs than these in the entire history of TWDC, even during WWII. But every deviation from normal business has been unprecedented in a way. When 9/11 happened, it was unprecedented too. Neither Disney nor the entire tourism industry had ever seen or expected an event where one day it was business as usual and then literally the next day people were scared to come to your resort. In 2008/2009, there were legitimate questions for a brief period over if we would actually have a banking system. That was unprecedented in the history of TWDC. In each case, major business like TWDC generally adapt and survive. But in each of those events, its often people like these same CMs (who usually can afford it least) who get the short end of the stick. People like most of these entertainers could theoretically be brought back to work in some capacity but because they're not deemed corporate priorities, they're out of a job. That's a conscious choice on Disney's part. We now have at least one whole generation of kids who has seen this happen at least twice within 15 years, and what do we tell them? It is what it is?  And then people wonder why you have so many young people disillusioned with or radicalized by the system.

All in all, tonight is about where Disney sets priorities. I can assure you the Company would've been just fine had they not laid off these performers or even better brought some of them back to alleviate crowd congestion. Believe it or not, it's quite possible that those executive pay restoration would've cost them more than bringing some of these folks back. But that's not where the priorities are right now. And that's a deliberate choice. No loss in revenue or economic downturn or unprecedented event "forced" them to set those priorities that way. They've always held themselves to higher standards (and they certainly charge a premium for it). They tell all their new hires "We're all Cast Members," but their priorities don't seem to back that up. And to add another layer of confusion to an already rambling post: one can be put off bt their decisions and still love the parks, the people who work in them, and give them business. The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## MrsBooch

The only thing I can say is that they are free to make these choices as they see fit with respect to their priorities- but ultimately they answer to shareholders. 
Slashes like this will trickle down - earnings reports are one thing, this type of corporate decisioning often leads to a certain level of PR spin that has shifted the shareholder's priorities - executives have been asked to step down before when decisions shift corporate focus and damage brand image. They're going to use other umbrellas to cover this - COVID 19, California, Tourism, Other Countries Borders are Closed, but I think it will end up being very transparent. 
I wouldn't be surprised to see that happen here - maybe after 2021.


----------



## csmith1004

Mit88 said:


> or they’re going to feed some false advertisement.



Let’s face it, Disney commercials have always been false advertising - kids skipping down Main Street hand in hand with Mickey just doesn’t happen.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> And like I said a little while ago, how many of the CMs - with all their knowledge and experience - that they just laid off will have completely moved on by the time Disney is ready to bring things back? How many former CMs will want to come back, knowing what can and has happened? A lot of these CMs I'm reading about have been around for decades.


They’ll try to move on but work for actors isn’t exactly plentiful- especially right now. If Disney ever puts a call to go back I suspect a decent amount would abandon whatever their in between acting gigs job is and return in a heartbeat. These folks are in for a very rough time I suspect


----------



## LSUmiss

New Mouse said:


> To be fair, this has been a slow burn for years.  Slow enough to keep those who truly believed in the magic on board. The mass bonfire currently happening is just a larger scale example is that it hasnt been about the cast, the guests or the pixie dust for many many years, its been about the $. Thats just more apparent now.  Most executives cannot relate to the front line because their lives dont depend on working day to day.  They are secure regardless of what decisions they make and if they do fail some other company will scoop them up.


I hate to admit that I think that’s true. I keep tolerating more & more diminishing things b/c I don’t want to admit it’s nit what it once was.


----------



## jlwhitney

I’m just sad that the Disney I grew up
At and the Disney I have spent the last 12 years going to regularly is gone for who knows how long. My kids in the prime window for the magical Disney and they love it but don’t even want to go now. And then Im mad at the thousands spent on DVC and won’t be able to use points anytime soon.

Other places are doing shows and others are starting to bring them back, seems like many places are trying to rebuild what they can while
Disney strips more away.


----------



## Elle23

Aimeedyan said:


> Reports are that the entire cast of the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor were laid off in this round - some of which have been with the show from the beginning.



Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

I feel like this is the end of an era of WDW entertainment. Bummed I never made it Beauty and the Beast, hoping they keep the stunt show (but for love of all things Disney-update it!!). I’m afraid the rest of it I didn’t really love tbh but the atmosphere and options of stuff to do iI will miss.

And I’m wondering if this means Fantasmic is the dead nighttime spectacular? That had to have had Equity Actors, no?


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> I’m just sad that the Disney I grew up
> At and the Disney I have spent the last 12 years going to regularly is gone for who knows how long. My kids in the prime window for the magical Disney and they love it but don’t even want to go now. And then Im mad at the thousands spent on DVC and won’t be able to use points anytime soon.
> 
> Other places are doing shows and others are starting to bring them back, seems like many places are trying to rebuild what they can while
> Disney strips more away.


DVC has decent resale value doesn’t it? So if you’re done for the next few years at least there is a viable option to get out.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

csmith1004 said:


> Let’s face it, Disney commercials have always been false advertising - kids skipping down Main Street hand in hand with Mickey just doesn’t happen.



Well, at Disneyland it did actually happen pretty often. Often when Mickey exited the trolley in DCA, he would hold the hand of a child and walk down the street. And if you were the first child outside Toontown (which opened about an hour after park opening), you were able to walk hand in hand with him to lead everyone into the land. These kinds of interactions actually did happen there pretty regularly.


----------



## jlwhitney

gottalovepluto said:


> DVC has decent resale value doesn’t it? So if you’re done for the next few years at least there is a viable option to get out.



it has but who knows what will happen to it also. I don’t see it being in high demand either.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

sullivan.kscott said:


> I tend to agree, as devastating as tonight is. Those theaters won’t be left to rot.
> IMO, as soon as WDW moves to 40% capacity (whenever that is), we’ll see things like Castle shows, legit parades, and some form of streetscape.
> Let’s not forget they perform in and around storefronts. Stop and watch, and have an itch for ears.
> I picked 40% because I think that will mean limited social distancing (maybe 1m instead of 2) and a real improvement in travel feasibility.



I do not see a scenario in which social distancing guidelines change from 2M to 1M (6 feet to 3 feet).  Either the virus is a danger or not, and while it is, 6 feet is what the CDC guidelines are. It's not suddenly going to spread half as far.  

Eventually, it'll be safe enough for there to be no physical distancing needed. But until then, 6 feet it will remain.  

Side note -- many Asian countries (and maybe some European ones?) actually DO use 1M as their standard.....so go figure.  But since the U.S. has established theirs, I don't know what would drive them to change it...


----------



## Mit88

csmith1004 said:


> Let’s face it, Disney commercials have always been false advertising - kids skipping down Main Street hand in hand with Mickey just doesn’t happen.



Last summer for Galaxy’s Edge promotions they showed the area in front of the Falcon and there was only one child in the shot and I laughed as if there was no way that area would ever not be filled to the gills with people. Then I went in august and I was the only person standing in the area by the Falcon


----------



## MrsBooch

I hate to end my night on these notes - I hate it even more for the CM's affected. 
I'm just grateful for the memories we have of the magic they brought and I'll remain hopeful for seeing a return of that intangible magic one day.


----------



## paradesintherain

Things are very bleak right now and people are suffering, but I have to believe that when things with the pandemic improve we will start seeing the entertainment we know and love begin to return. Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

paradesintherain said:


> Things are very bleak right now and people are suffering, but I have to believe that when things with the pandemic improve we will start seeing the entertainment we know and love begin to return. Time will tell, I suppose.



Yes. Entertainment will return.

But what is absolutely devastating is that many entertainment CMs only live in the Orlando area because they are WDW entertainment CMs. They have come from all over the US (and world.) They will be forced to move on and in many cases move away. These are incredible talents that Disney has curated from far and wide. It’s very sad to think that this is the last we’ll see of many of these performers at WDW. Many of them will never return. Casting will start from scratch again. Many of these performers have been with WDW for years and years. It’s really a lot to comprehend and it’s a great loss.


----------



## paradesintherain

MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s really a lot to comprehend and it’s a great loss.



Definitely. I said that people are suffering. In no way am I trying to diminish the loss going on here.


----------



## mattpeto

I think these tragic cuts is pretty telling that Disney isn’t expecting to raise capacity significantly anytime soon.

They are counting on 2021 being just like now.

I really wouldn’t expect much to return now.  Disney kind of made its point tonight.  All entertainment smoked with no sense of a rapid reversal.

Park Hopping, Nighttime, extended hours- we are pretty to naive to think Disney is going to add these things now.  Even the fireworks rumors were targeted by Summer.  

There isn’t a plan to do anything until this thing is under control.


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> Yes & ppl will put up with a lack of entertainment for now b/c of the situation & for the trade off of hoping for lower crowds, but that’s not going to last.


People will keep going. They always do no matter what is cut and no matter how much ticket prices go up by.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> So now I also read the dancers from Move it Shake It and the Castle show are gone.
> 
> Would they ever go as far as cutting face characters?


What about all the other parade performers?


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> The year end earnings report next week will be telling. 28,000 salaries gone surely saves them millions. They did take out a lot of debt if needed too. Like I have said I think some of this is warranted and expected. All of this? I don't think that is the case.


Its all about the debt. They know they have commitments to that debt no matter what happens over the next few years. If there are more shutdowns or slowdowns they can control variable costs, but they have to be generating the cash to cover that debt no matter what.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> I think these tragic cuts is pretty telling that Disney isn’t expecting to raise capacity significantly anytime soon.
> 
> They are counting on 2021 being just like now.
> 
> I really wouldn’t expect much to return now.  Disney kind of made its point tonight.  All entertainment smoked with no sense of a rapid reversal.
> 
> Park Hopping, Nighttime, extended hours- we are pretty to naive to think Disney is going to add these things now.  Even the fireworks rumors were targeted by Summer.
> 
> There isn’t a plan to do anything until this thing is under control.


Looking at cases around the world, international travel isn't going to change much until mid next year I suspect and even then it will be a slow return rather than a sudden surge.

2022 is where companies should be looking to for any kind of normality.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> I tend to agree, as devastating as tonight is. Those theaters won’t be left to rot.
> IMO, as soon as WDW moves to 40% capacity (whenever that is), we’ll see things like Castle shows, legit parades, and some form of streetscape.
> Let’s not forget they perform in and around storefronts. Stop and watch, and have an itch for ears.
> I picked 40% because I think that will mean limited social distancing (maybe 1m instead of 2) and a real improvement in travel feasibility.


They have proven in the past that they have no problema leaving spaces empty for years. 
The trust and the morale inside the company is gone. They have made some questionable  decisions in the past that were kept under wraps but this is all very public now , and sure new visitors will still come and fall in love with batuu or tsland or fantasyland but there will be all of us out there that won't forget and all the performers that have been with the company for multiple decades that now find themselves with a unique set of skills that are not hireable right now,  everyone is very eager to point out that these offerings will likely come back but what do the actors do in the meantime? 
Theater can be done safely like andy said it's the companies choice to cut them for profit


----------



## Henwen88

LSUmiss said:


> We had an awesome interaction with him last summer in Brown Derby. They have to bring this kinda stuff back once things are normal. This is the kinda stuff that sets wdw apart from other theme parks.



Ours was Evie Starlight.  She sat down with our family at the Brown Derby several years ago, and gave my daughter (an 8 or 9 year old at that time aspiring actress) a great pep talk - full of inspiration, confidence, and lots of humor - didn't break character once.  These actors and actresses were our favorite reason to visit HS and were/are talented beyond compare.  

I wish the best for them and sincerely hope that management will realize that their most loyal customers attend for the 'magic.'  I'm not a teenager anymore and can only ride so many rides before my neck hurts and my meclizine wears off, lol. 

Oh, and Geaux Tigers


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> They have proven in the past that they have no problema leaving spaces empty for years.
> The trust and the morale inside the company is gone. They have made some questionable  decisions in the past that were kept under wraps but this is all very public now , and sure new visitors will still come and fall in love with batuu or tsland or fantasyland but there will be all of us out there that won't forget and all the performers that have been with the company for multiple decades that now find themselves with a unique set of skills that are not hireable right now,  everyone is very eager to point out that these offerings will likely come back but what do the actors do in the meantime?
> Theater can be done safely like andy said it's the companies choice to cut them for profit


There's a lot more phases for this impact to go through yet.

With so many of the current visitors to wdw being local, once the economic impact truly hits FL then many of those locals won't be going.

International visitors won't be back by then. Parks are likely to get pretty quiet again after Christmas I think. Then what do wdw do? More cuts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Someone not on here, Twitter or Facebook I can’t remember, shared a chart showing approximately what 25% of max capacity is as a percentage of actual average daily guests. For some parks it was quite high. And then of course we have factors now like distancing and less to do that exasperates the issue.
> 
> 25% under the current conditions is not going to feel empty.


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> People will keep going. They always do no matter what is cut and no matter how much ticket prices go up by.



but what is going on now is extreme.AP holders aren’t renewing as is. People may stop coming. This is not sustainable. In the end Right now people are going to get their fix see the new stuff they hadnt yet but how many of them will return in the short term? People
Are canceling. Disney is gonna struggle with the balance of discounting and not getting people to use to it like back in after 9/11 and 2008 time.


----------



## NJlauren

This is a real blow to me, we will still go on our planned trip as it’s paid for and we have APs and I will still go on my 50th anniversary trip I booked, but other then that I’ll just monitor what’s going on.

I really don’t get monsters inc, it’s all behind the scenes right?  Is there a reason they couldn’t distance?  I understand it’s indoors but I don’t understand how that’s harder to distance them the frozen sing along


----------



## anthony2k7

jlwhitney said:


> but what is going on now is extreme.AP holders aren’t renewing as is. People may stop coming. This is not sustainable. In the end Right now people are going to get their fix see the new stuff they hadnt yet but how many of them will return in the short term? People
> Are canceling. Disney is gonna struggle with the balance of discounting and not getting people to use to it like back in after 9/11 and 2008 time.


Agree. As I said above. Many Local APs will stop going once the full effect is felt on local economy.  Current Disney exec mentality is to then cut more it seems. Where does that end? Probably not with the virus alone as economic impact will have its own variables and long term impact even when the virus is eventually gone.


----------



## JaxDad

yulilin3 said:


> One of the funniest men i know,  he made famous Snig during SWW, most recently he was Marlin at FNtM
> I need a job...but first, a week of diving in the Bahamas (11/8-15.)  I’m available for rehearsals November 16th...PM me!


Just keep swimming, literally.

I feel so sad for all of you so deeply affected by this—the CMs, their families and friends, and also the children (and adults) that will miss the joy of these wonderful performances.


----------



## Jennasis

NJlauren said:


> This is a real blow to me, we will still go on our planned trip as it’s paid for and we have APs and I will still go on my 50th anniversary trip I booked, but other then that I’ll just monitor what’s going on.
> 
> I really don’t get monsters inc, it’s all behind the scenes right?  Is there a reason they couldn’t distance?  I understand it’s indoors but I don’t understand how that’s harder to distance them the frozen sing along



It's not about virus safety.  They were laid off so they wouldn't have to be paid.  It's money.


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> Agree. As I said above. Many Local APs will stop going once the full effect is felt on local economy.  Current Disney exec mentality is to then cut more it seems. Where does that end? Probably not with the virus alone as economic impact will have its own variables and long term impact even when the virus is eventually gone.



I agree, and not even just economic impact people that could afford to pay why would they when so many other places out there much closer to the full experience. We are going to Dollywood in Nov, while I know its a smaller park they are actually starting to bring back indoor shows with their Christmas season. People that are able to are gonna find new places to travel and some may find they like it and won't be back at Disney as much also.


----------



## Farro

Are the powers that be at Disney going to release any kind of statement about this massive entertainment cut? Or is the original statement about the 28,000 employees all we are getting?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Are the powers that be at Disney going to release any kind of statement about this massive entertainment cut? Or is the original statement about the 28,000 employees all we are getting?



they have an earnings call coming up, might just wait until then to talk about this and other moves, etc.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Are the powers that be at Disney going to release any kind of statement about this massive entertainment cut? Or is the original statement about the 28,000 employees all we are getting?



I doubt it since seeing entertainment is running at other parks, and areas so they don't have much excuse to why they can't other than financial and such.


----------



## anthony2k7

Jennasis said:


> It's not about virus safety.  They were laid off so they wouldn't have to be paid.  It's money.


Its both.


----------



## anthony2k7

jlwhitney said:


> I agree, and not even just economic impact people that could afford to pay why would they when so many other places out there much closer to the full experience. We are going to Dollywood in Nov, while I know its a smaller park they are actually starting to bring back indoor shows with their Christmas season. People that are able to are gonna find new places to travel and some may find they like it and won't be back at Disney as much also.


Yep, especially for international travellers who have either been exploring parts of their own countries or visiting new countries that they are allowed to visit. Many of those people would have gone to USA annually kinda out of habit previously, now they might have new regular destinations in entirely new countries.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> I agree, and not even just economic impact people that could afford to pay why would they when so many other places out there much closer to the full experience. We are going to Dollywood in Nov, while I know its a smaller park they are actually starting to bring back indoor shows with their Christmas season. People that are able to are gonna find new places to travel and some may find they like it and won't be back at Disney as much also.


I was at Islands of Adventure yesterday doe only an hour and a half and only walked from the entrance, turned right, through Seuss Landing and on to Wizarding World, so not even half the park and saw the storytelling with the characters at Seuss, saw Gloria the hippo from Madagascar m&g at lost continent and at Hogsmead the Frog Choir was about to perform. It can be done and it can be done safely, shame on Disney for cutting this deep.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Are the powers that be at Disney going to release any kind of statement about this massive entertainment cut? Or is the original statement about the 28,000 employees all we are getting?


Investors and media really do need to go in hard on Disney on this. They're more likely to listen to them and big bad publicity than to actual visitors


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Islands of Adventure yesterday doe only an hour and a half and only walked from the entrance, turned right, through Seuss Landing and on to Wizarding World, so not even half the park and saw the storytelling with the characters at Seuss, saw Gloria the hippo from Madagascar m&g at lost continent and at Hogsmead the Frog Choir was about to perform. It can be done and it can be done safely, shame on Disney for cutting this deep.



I agree! Its hard to wrap around what Disney is doing TBH, a company that use to be the industry leader is falling to last place. 

We have been doing Legoland lately since we have young kids and they had their 2 shows for Halloween, distances meet and greets that were adorable and they are starting their new Waterski show in Feburary. Will have their fireworks around christmas.


----------



## Leigh L

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Islands of Adventure yesterday doe only an hour and a half and only walked from the entrance, turned right, through Seuss Landing and on to Wizarding World, so not even half the park and saw the storytelling with the characters at Seuss, saw Gloria the hippo from Madagascar m&g at lost continent and at Hogsmead the Frog Choir was about to perform. It can be done and it can be done safely, shame on Disney for cutting this deep.


I agree also. Disney can absolutely do this safely. Very saddened to learn this morning of all the notices that went out to so many performers last night . I figured Disney would be calling some of them back to work over the next few months, not this.

When we were in FL in August, went to both WDW and UO. Universal managed to have numerous shows/characters in the street even back then. Lots of streetmosphere at Studios, along with the Bourne Show. We also saw Spiderman and another superhero at IoA and at least two HP shows. It sounds like UO has added more since.


----------



## mattpeto

NJlauren said:


> This is a real blow to me, we will still go on our planned trip as it’s paid for and we have APs and I will still go on my 50th anniversary trip I booked, but other then that I’ll just monitor what’s going on.
> 
> I really don’t get monsters inc, it’s all behind the scenes right?  Is there a reason they couldn’t distance?  I understand it’s indoors but I don’t understand how that’s harder to distance them the frozen sing along



My planned Nov/Dec 2021 trip is absolutely on pause right now.  Not going back to this version of Disney World.

I don’t blame Disney completely for all of this. I have no doubts that the Parks are more in survival mode than we all thought. Look at Disneyland for crying out loud. That park might not open next year.

Look at the projects paused.

This is a unprecedented time, but it’s all a bitter pill.


----------



## New Mouse

Dont forget, of all the front line cast, Entertainment is easily the most well compensated.   When you are counting pennies, the guy who makes $10 is more valuable than the guy who makes $10.50.  Id have to guess the throughput of say toy story vs indiana jones is likely higher for that same rate of return, so thats likely why there are entertainment cuts.  Its short sighted, but ultimately how executives think.

Bigger picture though, their product and tickets are devalued to the extreme.   A day ticket is no longer worth $120.   A hotel isnt worth $500 a night.  A soda isnt worth $4.  And on down the line.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Islands of Adventure yesterday doe only an hour and a half and only walked from the entrance, turned right, through Seuss Landing and on to Wizarding World, so not even half the park and saw the storytelling with the characters at Seuss, saw Gloria the hippo from Madagascar m&g at lost continent and at Hogsmead the Frog Choir was about to perform. It can be done and it can be done safely, shame on Disney for cutting this deep.



It looks so amazing at Seuss Land, we are thinking of using some of our May vacation to visit IOA.

Perhaps Disney felt emboldened by everyone lauding them for being so safe and conservative compared to other parks, and they thought that they could do these cuts with little to no repercussion and everyone would just assume it's for the safety of the people due to Covid? Or that they had "no choice" due to Covid and we would all just accept it?

Obviously they were wrong about that!


----------



## one_cat

It all really makes me wonder if Disney is in worse shape financially than we all realize and is beginning to panic?  In the extreme could we be looking at bankruptcy?


----------



## NJlauren

mattpeto said:


> My planned Nov/Dec 2021 trip is absolutely on pause right now.  Not going back to this version of Disney World.
> 
> I don’t blame Disney completely for all of this. I have no doubts that the Parks are more in survival mode than we all thought. Look at Disneyland for crying out loud. That park might not open next year.
> 
> Look at the projects paused.
> 
> This is a unprecedented time, but it’s all a bitter pill.


Totally agree, I’m not blaming them, but I also can spend my money elsewhere till I feel it’s well spent here.  It’s really sad, and I feel for everyone involved.


----------



## AvidDisReader

This is all so sad, I like many have been and seen the shows over the years and keep coming back because it is what makes WDW so special and different from other theme parks.   That being said Bob Chapek and the current management team are doing what they believe is for the best in the short term for the Corp and the stock holders. It really does not matter what the rest of us think they should do, because it is their decision and they made it.  You know what the real Irony of this is?  10 years from now Disney + will have a documentary of the behind the scenes story of how Bob Chapek saved Disney.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

one_cat said:


> It all really makes me wonder if Disney is in worse shape financially than we all realize and is beginning to panic?  In the extreme could we be looking at bankruptcy?



I don’t think this is a panic move, I think it’s part of their long term plan to meet their financial goals.


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

I’m not trying to defend Disney but I think they’re trying their best given the circumstances.  Theme parks in Florida are blessed that they’ve been allowed to open.  California’s lack of concern for its working class will have tragic results and it’s affecting cast cuts throughout the company. Disney will survive but parks like LEGOLAND may not.  It’s not just entertainment that got cuts this week.  Part timers throughout the park were also let go.  Bellmen, Skyliner cast, etc.  Management was also cut.  I don’t know what Disney has plans for since I’m not in that loop but I’m sure they’re analyzing this from every angle.  My heart goes out to the thousands of cast members who’ve lost their roles.  But I’m equally grateful Disney has been able to put tens of thousands of cast back to work.  It’s a personal decision for each potential guest to make as to whether they’re ok with Disney’s limited experience and feel it’s worthwhile to visit at this time.  There’s no right or wrong feeling to have right now.  Our world has been turned upside down and how each person reacts to it is very personal.


----------



## Eeyore daily

one_cat said:


> It all really makes me wonder if Disney is in worse shape financially than we all realize and is beginning to panic?  In the extreme could we be looking at bankruptcy?


I analyzed their financial reports for their fiscal year 2019 for my accounting class this summer.  They seemed fine financially so while I don't think they're close to bankruptcy, I do think having Disneyland closed still is putting a huge financial strain.   

I doubt this has anything to do with safety because they could just have the actors wear a mask as Universal does but oh well.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Investors and media really do need to go in hard on Disney on this. They're more likely to listen to them and big bad publicity than to actual visitors



well, Investors will have a chance shortly once the earnings come out - though I suspect they will more feel positive about all these cuts to reduce epences and firm up the bottom line, increase confidence in their ability to pay the debt they have taken on to help with cash flow, etc.


----------



## LSUmiss

Henwen88 said:


> Ours was Evie Starlight.  She sat down with our family at the Brown Derby several years ago, and gave my daughter (an 8 or 9 year old at that time aspiring actress) a great pep talk - full of inspiration, confidence, and lots of humor - didn't break character once.  These actors and actresses were our favorite reason to visit HS and were/are talented beyond compare.
> 
> I wish the best for them and sincerely hope that management will realize that their most loyal customers attend for the 'magic.'  I'm not a teenager anymore and can only ride so many rides before my neck hurts and my meclizine wears off, lol.
> 
> Oh, and Geaux Tigers


Jack Diamond told me that my DS (1 at that time) “was a good looking boy” & gave us his card in case we wanted to sign him up for “show business” . He also said a bunch of other funny things to other ppl at our table. Never broke character. We still have his card .  
Geaux Tigers!


----------



## yulilin3

lol, all this while SWO just put an audition notice through their 3rd party entertainment co for a holiday show at the Nautilus Theater. 
Disney could've cut the entertainment offerings, I think we were all expecting CoH and CoMS to be cut for good, but they could've gone to less shows for FotLK and FNtM, LF still baffles me, they have like 4 actors in there only at a time, they could've gone where they offered these things maybe only on certain days, they did that with F! for about 2 years I believe


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> true but is it a proportionate response? Eventually we will know those numbers - how much they lost, how much of a lift they created by cutting these positions. And it can't be that hard to figure out how much they save by not paying people. I'm just wondering if this slash and burn is totally necessary for park survival as far as the numbers go or if it is just a corporate/exec strategy.


I think this is due to the uncertainty about when any semblance of normal will be possible in the US.  The virus situation is continuing to get worse and we're heading in to a season when it was originally supposed to get even worse.  It could get really bad.  It may take more than a year to be able to get to a point where there is more park capacity than demand.  I think these cuts are more reflective of this uncertainty than anything else.   For a comparison with live entertainment, look at Broadway.  Those shows aren't going to start back up until at least next June.   This isn't a short term disruption.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> My planned Nov/Dec 2021 trip is absolutely on pause right now.  Not going back to this version of Disney World.
> 
> I don’t blame Disney completely for all of this. I have no doubts that the Parks are more in survival mode than we all thought. Look at Disneyland for crying out loud. That park might not open next year.
> 
> Look at the projects paused.
> 
> This is a unprecedented time, but it’s all a bitter pill.




Don't give up hope yet. My trip has been pushed from May 2021 to June 2021 to Thanksgiving next year. It's over a year away. Let's wait and see what happens before giving up!


----------



## Justrose

My heart is broken.  So sad.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> lol, all this while SWO just put an audition notice through their 3rd party entertainment co for a holiday show at the Nautilus Theater.
> Disney could've cut the entertainment offerings, I think we were all expecting CoH and CoMS to be cut for good, but they could've gone to less shows for FotLK and FNtM, LF still baffles me, they have like 4 actors in there only at a time, they could've gone where they offered these things maybe only on certain days, they did that with F! for about 2 years I believe



They absolutely could have, but from their standpoint, why?   Parks are clearly getting close to the reduced maximum capacity, theyhave data for hotesl to know what is coming in the near future - to the point they felt the need to reopen All Stars in February, there is a rediculously long line right now at Magic Kingdom to get Minnie Mouse merchandise .... just why, for the short term at least, do they need entertainment?  That is just added expense with next to no added revenue  (and not saying I dont' want the entertainment, I absolutely do and this is making me want to cancel our next trip - or at least not visit Disney when there - but just trying to look at it from the $ point of view, which is managements' focus, for the near term especially)


----------



## jlwhitney

Eric Smith said:


> I think this is due to the uncertainty about when any semblance of normal will be possible in the US.  The virus situation is continuing to get worse and we're heading in to a season when it was originally supposed to get even worse.  It could get really bad.  It may take more than a year to be able to get to a point where there is more park capacity than demand.  I think these cuts are more reflective of this uncertainty than anything else.   For a comparison with live entertainment, look at Broadway.  Those shows aren't going to start back up until at least next June.   This isn't a short term disruption.



 But there are many areas of the country that people Are living like 80% normal now and aren’t exploding with cases or issues. Disney can do more now  bottom line they are choosing not to and we may never know why.  I’m not hopeful Disney will ever be the magical place it once was or if it does it’s years away but rest assured there are so many places to explore in this country alone that people will find fun and excitement.


----------



## Farro

Did Mariachi Cobre survive this? I also wonder if the Boardwalk performers are gone for good?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jlwhitney said:


> But there are many areas of the country that people Are living like 80% normal now and aren’t exploding with cases or issues. Disney can do more now  bottom line they are choosing not to and we may never know why.  I’m not hopeful Disney will ever be the magical place it once was or if it does it’s years away but rest assured there are so many places to explore in this country alone that people will find fun and excitement.



What area of the country is operating at 80% normal and not exploding with cases? Most states are exploding with cases right now, so please be specific. This is a ridiculous claim.

My state is not anywhere near 80% normal and cases are spiking astronomically.


----------



## Moliphino

anthony2k7 said:


> People will keep going. They always do no matter what is cut and no matter how much ticket prices go up by.



We never really did any of the shows, so these cuts don't have any affect on my trips aside from them not being there to absorb crowds. I miss the streetmosphere type things more, though we didn't often stop to watch them, either.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> They absolutely could have, but from their standpoint,* why*?   Parks are clearly getting close to the reduced maximum capacity, theyhave data for hotesl to know what is coming in the near future - to the point they felt the need to reopen All Stars in February, there is a rediculously long line right now at Magic Kingdom to get Minnie Mouse merchandise .... just why, for the short term at least, do they need entertainment?  That is just added expense with next to no added revenue  (and not saying I dont' want the entertainment, I absolutely do and this is making me want to cancel our next trip - or at least not visit Disney when there - but just trying to look at it from the $ point of view, which is managements' focus, for the near term especially)


Because they are "supposed" to care about the guest experience, that's the whole reason we all love Disney. This just confirms what some have been saying for years that the goal is no longer create a memorable vacation and get returning guests, the goal now is to cater to first comers that will spend a lot of money and might not return.
And before anyone jumps in I understand this is a company, I don't fault them with trying to stop the bleeding, but there were less severe ways to do that, they just chose this one which will impact the guest directly


----------



## Eric Smith

Eeyore daily said:


> I analyzed their financial reports for their fiscal year 2019 for my accounting class this summer.  They seemed fine financially so while I don't think they're close to bankruptcy, I do think having Disneyland closed still is putting a huge financial strain.
> 
> I doubt this has anything to do with safety because they could just have the actors wear a mask as Universal does but oh well.


I also don't think people are taking the issues with the film side of Disney seriously.  Soul is basically a loss a this point with them going straight to Disney+ and I'm sure Mulan didn't do what they wanted it to do.  With no clear path forward for theaters to open domestically any time soon, I think they're going to have issues there for at least the next year.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Did Mariachi Cobre survive this? I also wonder if the Boardwalk performers are gone for good?


Mariachi Cobre seems to have survived, for now, they already had them slated for the holiday event at Epcot


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> But there are many areas of the country that people Are living like 80% normal now and aren’t exploding with cases or issues. Disney can do more now  bottom line they are choosing not to and we may never know why.  I’m not hopeful Disney will ever be the magical place it once was or if it does it’s years away but rest assured there are so many places to explore in this country alone that people will find fun and excitement.


What Disney is trying to avoid is a headline that says something like: "COVID outbreak at Disney World!  Is it really so safe?"  That would be devastating to the parks long term.  It's a unique risk that Disney has which doesn't apple to Universal, Sea World, Six Flags....etc.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321434073873686528


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Did Mariachi Cobre survive this? I also wonder if the Boardwalk performers are gone for good?


Does anyone know if the Boardwalk Performers are cast members?  I always thought they were just local entertainers who came out with the approval of Disney.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Because they are "supposed" to care about the guest experience, that's the whole reason we all love Disney. This just confirms what some have been saying for years that the goal is no longer create a memorable vacation and get returning guests, the goal now is to cater to first comers that will spend a lot of money and might not return.
> And before anyone jumps in I understand this is a company, I don't fault them with trying to stop the bleeding, but there were less severe ways to do that, they just chose this one which will impact the guest directly



I understand what you’re saying. I cried over these cuts last night. And it’s hard to imagine the parks feeling the same again.

DVC is a big deal for them, the whole concept of returning guests. That is a huge target group that they’ll still want to lock in long term, and part of that is keeping the parks attractive to potential members. I don’t think they will abandon the DVC strategy.


----------



## mattpeto

Moliphino said:


> We never really did any of the shows, so these cuts don't have any affect on my trips aside from them not being there to absorb crowds. I miss the streetmosphere type things more, though we didn't often stop to watch them, either.



I don't mean this in a condensing way at all, but I think you are really the exception here.  We all love the attractions, but it's the entertainment that separates Disney and your local amusement park.


----------



## anthony2k7

one_cat said:


> It all really makes me wonder if Disney is in worse shape financially than we all realize and is beginning to panic?  In the extreme could we be looking at bankruptcy?


If they can carry on as they are right now, no, but there is huge uncertainty about the long term virus and economy. 

If they had to shut parks again and no movies having full releases for maybe another year at least then I'd say anything is possible.

They need to get into a position where they are confident of making debt payments no matter how many more years the impact of this drags on.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321434073873686528



That's pretty darn good! At least I think so...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mattpeto said:


> I don't mean this in a condensing way at all, but I think you are really the exception here.  We all love the attractions, but it's the entertainment that separates Disney and your local amusement park.



The entertainment is also a big deal to us.
And I think for many others too.

But there have also been a lot of people who would say HS (pre SWGE/TSL) or AK was a half day park and I’d say HOW? They’d say shows were one and done for them. We love the shows & they are must do for us on our trips. We usually have trouble fitting them all in  Unfortunately I do think many people skip the shows or view them as one and done.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> I think this is due to the uncertainty about when any semblance of normal will be possible in the US.  The virus situation is continuing to get worse and we're heading in to a season when it was originally supposed to get even worse.  It could get really bad.  It may take more than a year to be able to get to a point where there is more park capacity than demand.  I think these cuts are more reflective of this uncertainty than anything else.   For a comparison with live entertainment, look at Broadway.  Those shows aren't going to start back up until at least next June.   This isn't a short term disruption.


Another comparison is Vegas. Some might say its a good comparison and others bad. Regardless.

I hear at least one of the big casino/resort operators there are looking to get out of there entirely at the worst possible time to be selling up. They clearly think there isn't going to be much improvement for a long time.


----------



## Farro

Moliphino said:


> We never really did any of the shows, so these cuts don't have any affect on my trips aside from them not being there to absorb crowds. I miss the streetmosphere type things more, though we didn't often stop to watch them, either.





mattpeto said:


> I don't mean this in a condensing way at all, but I think you are really the exception here.  We all love the attractions, but it's the entertainment that separates Disney and your local amusement park.



Well, we don't watch the shows either, just not our thing. 
I wasn't going to say that because it doesn't seem right at the moment, but we won't exactly notice the cuts in a way that will affect our trip that much as far as attractions we go to.
We will notice the smaller scale things - Green Army Men, Citizens of Hollywood - although I admit I only actually sat down to watch them for the first time in 2017. It was an impromptu parade commentary with the guests being (unknowingly) the actual parade and it was hysterical!

But that doesn't mean I'm happy with the cuts. I hate when anyone loses their job and it's a very scary time right now for a lot of us, not just those who work at Disney.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> That's pretty darn good! At least I think so...


I was thinking the opposite, obviously.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> That's pretty darn good! At least I think so...


He had some comparisons in following tweets too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyWaffles said:


> The entertainment is also a big deal to us.
> 
> But there have been a lot of people who would say HS (pre SWGE/TSL) or AK was a half day park and I’d say HOW? They’d say shows were one and done for them. We love the shows & they are must do for us on our trips. We usually have trouble fitting them all in  Unfortunately I do think many people skip the shows or view them as one and done.




The only show we do every trip is FotLK. And we always catch Voices of Liberty. We are not show people, but I know they are an important part of the experience. I loved the storm trooper march, too and I was sad when they cut it.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> I was thinking the opposite, obviously.


As noted in the second tweet I just shared it is pretty good.


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> They absolutely could have, but from their standpoint, why?   Parks are clearly getting close to the reduced maximum capacity, theyhave data for hotesl to know what is coming in the near future - to the point they felt the need to reopen All Stars in February, there is a rediculously long line right now at Magic Kingdom to get Minnie Mouse merchandise .... just why, for the short term at least, do they need entertainment?  That is just added expense with next to no added revenue  (and not saying I dont' want the entertainment, I absolutely do and this is making me want to cancel our next trip - or at least not visit Disney when there - but just trying to look at it from the $ point of view, which is managements' focus, for the near term especially)



Disney is either absolutely convinced that they will be able to maintain the approximate capacity limits at the limited experience or they really are in dire straits.  I tend to think it's probably more in the middle of those extremes somewhere.

People can speak up with their wallet.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> I was thinking the opposite, obviously.



If you are looking for ANYTHING to have 100% compliance, your life will be full of disappointments.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> As noted in the second tweet I just shared it is pretty good.




It's very good. We always have what I call the "mask freedom fighters" every where we go. You're just never going to see 100% compliance. I bet there are times when the CMs have them below their noses, too.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Well, we don't watch the shows either, just not our thing.
> I wasn't going to say that because it doesn't seem right at the moment, but we won't exactly notice the cuts in a way that will affect our trip that much as far as attractions we go to.
> We will notice the smaller scale things - Green Army Men, Citizens of Hollywood - although I admit I only actually sat down to watch them for the first time in 2017. It was an impromptu parade commentary with the guests being (unknowingly) the actual parade and it was hysterical!
> 
> But that doesn't mean I'm happy with the cuts. I hate when anyone loses their job and it's a very scary time right now for a lot of us, not just those who work at Disney.



The _shows _is a bit microcosm of everything gone.

You don't watch the fireworks, parades, etc.?  You just go to Disney for the rides and the food?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Well, we don't watch the shows either, just not our thing.
> I wasn't going to say that because it doesn't seem right at the moment, but we won't exactly notice the cuts in a way that will affect our trip that much as far as attractions we go to.
> We will notice the smaller scale things - Green Army Men, Citizens of Hollywood - although I admit I only actually sat down to watch them for the first time in 2017. It was an impromptu parade commentary with the guests being (unknowingly) the actual parade and it was hysterical!
> 
> But that doesn't mean I'm happy with the cuts. I hate when anyone loses their job and it's a very scary time right now for a lot of us, not just those who work at Disney.


but this will affect your visit directly. When the hundreds of people that would've been at Harambe Theater or Theater in the Wild or Theater of the Stars are in line for attractions instead, your wait time will grow.
When the dozens of people that would've been watching a CoH set on Sunset are now waiting for food at The Market, your wait time will grow
When you have a fp or VQ for something and have nothing else to do but wait without any entertainment to pass the time, you will notice
And I'm not coming down on you at all, is that a lot of people think these things don't affect the general ebb and flow of park day but they do


----------



## jamos14

I was thinking early summer 2021 would be when Disney was back to normal.  This would be a few months after "hopefully" multiple vaccines have begun distribution.   I have no clue what will trigger the return to normal Disney but I'm sad for all the cast members and my own vacation that was cancelled in March (postponed until NOV) and now delayed indefinitely.


----------



## Lake183

andyman8 said:


> People like most of these entertainers could theoretically be brought back to work in some capacity but because they're not deemed corporate priorities, they're out of a job. That's a conscious choice on Disney's part. We now have at least one whole generation of kids who has seen this happen at least twice within 15 years, and what do we tell them? It is what it is?  And then people wonder why you have so many young people disillusioned with or radicalized by the system.





andyman8 said:


> And to add another layer of confusion to an already rambling post: one can be put off bt their decisions and still love the parks, the people who work in them, and give them business. The two are not mutually exclusive.



I love these two statements. I have a high schooler and a college kid
and I have been surprised by how strongly their political views have been affected by current events. One can vote this year and the other one will be a voter soon. Watching Disney's accountants make decisions that affect, not only the heart and soul of the parks, but people's ability to pay the bills, put food on the table and lose their health care, while shareholders watch the bottom line and executives get full pay is only solidifying their beliefs.

I just canceled our trip for January. The coveted deluxe hotel stay w full pay tickets as my AP will be expired. We may still go, we may head to Universal. I want Disney to know I'm angry, but I also want to support the cast members. It makes my head spin.

And it's SUPER convenient that this is happening at a time where it's impossible to get a trending argument together on social media to influence the company or its shareholders. Anything Disney related is going to be glossed over by the news and social media for the next week. And I don't think that's a coincidence.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> The _shows _is a bit microcosm of everything gone.
> 
> You don't watch the fireworks, parades, etc.?  You just go to Disney for the rides and the food?



I mean, do I have to defend how we do Disney?

No, never saw Wishes, we saw HEA on our way out. Of course I saw Illuminations and I believe it will come back in another form.

We watched the day parade once or twice, but no, we rode rides during the night one. We did not go to stage shows.

We are there for the rides, the food/shops, the hotels, the background music at the parks, the boat horns, the monorail (even though it's buggy) the atmosphere which is more than just the characters, etc. for us - the lights, the theming, the decor, the ambience, especially at AK.

Again, I said I'm not happy they are gone.


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> The _shows _is a bit microcosm of everything gone.
> 
> You don't watch the fireworks, parades, etc.?  You just go to Disney for the rides and the food?


We pretty much just go for rides, food and atmosphere.  Atmosphere meaning just the feeling of being in the parks.  We never went to any of the shows.  We would watch fireworks occasionally but that was usually watching Illuminations after dinner around World Showcase or catching HEA from California Grill or the beach at the Poly.  I expect fireworks will come back at some point in the next 6 months.  I'm hopeful that will happen before our trip in April.  I do appreciate that the shows do absorb a lot of guests which keeps them from crowding the walkways and rides.  It's an unfortunate situation, but it doesn't fundamentally alter my enjoyment of the parks.   In the current environment, we can't really vacation anywhere and have it be like it was pre-pandemic.  Everything I've looked in to is a diminished experience.  I totally understand people who don't want to spend their money on a trip right now, but for us it's a choice between going to Disney or sitting in our house.  I'd choose Disney every time.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> but this will affect your visit directly. When the hundreds of people that would've been at Harambe Theater or Theater in the Wild or Theater of the Stars are in line for attractions instead, your wait time will grow.
> When the dozens of people that would've been watching a CoH set on Sunset are now waiting for food at The Market, your wait time will grow
> When you have a fp or VQ for something and have nothing else to do but wait without any entertainment to pass the time, you will notice
> And I'm not coming down on you at all, is that a lot of people think these things don't affect the general ebb and flow of park day but they do



This is why I wasn't going to bring it up. 

I'm sorry everyone lost their job and of course I wish it didn't happen. And I am concerned about how the crowds will be affected and personally affect my trip, but I didn't think now was the time to talk about it, that's all.


----------



## zemmer

mattpeto said:


> The _shows _is a bit microcosm of everything gone.
> 
> You don't watch the fireworks, parades, etc.?  You just go to Disney for the rides and the food?


We have watched fireworks once in about 15 trips. We haven’t ever watched any of the shows listed. We are definitely food and attractions people. However I am saddened at the lost jobs. Years of work and devotion just gone. So sad.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> If you are looking for ANYTHING to have 100% compliance, your life will be full of disappointments.


It is what it is.

I'd prefer it to be 100% but accept its not gonna happen. That doesn't stop me being angry at the few who think they are too special to have to comply.


----------



## Moliphino

mattpeto said:


> The _shows _is a bit microcosm of everything gone.
> 
> You don't watch the fireworks, parades, etc.?  You just go to Disney for the rides and the food?



We would do fireworks every night of a trip, those I miss. Usually avoided parades in recent years (did love Spectro and Tapestry of Nations).

There have been some shows I liked and saw (or would like to see) multiple times, just not any of the current ones. Sometimes we'd go to Tarzan Rocks multiple times in a day. Mickey and the Magician at DLP is fantastic and I would see that more often if I could.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> This is why I wasn't going to bring it up.
> 
> I'm sorry everyone lost their job and of course I wish it didn't happen. And I am concerned about how the crowds will be affected and personally affect my trip, but I didn't think now was the time to talk about it, that's all.


I don't think anyone is saying you are happy about the job loss, I'm just saying that this decision will affect every visitor that comes through the tapstiles if you stopped to watch these shows or not.


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> but this will affect your visit directly. When the hundreds of people that would've been at Harambe Theater or Theater in the Wild or Theater of the Stars are in line for attractions instead, your wait time will grow.
> When the dozens of people that would've been watching a CoH set on Sunset are now waiting for food at The Market, your wait time will grow
> When you have a fp or VQ for something and have nothing else to do but wait without any entertainment to pass the time, you will notice
> And I'm not coming down on you at all, is that a lot of people think these things don't affect the general ebb and flow of park day but they do



My parents are in their 70's and basically visited Disney World for the first time in February.   There was a reason why Mom declared "It was my favorite vacation of all-time." and she's itching to get back.

She skipped the coasters.  And she didn't say that because she enjoyed Soarin'.

The entertainment is off the charts there.  It appeals to everyone at all ages.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I don't think anyone is saying you are happy about the job loss, I'm just saying that this decision will affect every visitor that comes through the tapstiles if you stopped to watch these shows or not.



Yes, I understand that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just thinking about how many people FotLK can hold and now where are they going to go? I imagine the days of wandering into Nomad Lounge and sitting down immediately are over. 

What's up with the Pandora performers? Have they been doing anything since reopen?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> I was at Islands of Adventure yesterday doe only an hour and a half and only walked from the entrance, turned right, through Seuss Landing and on to Wizarding World, so not even half the park and saw the storytelling with the characters at Seuss, saw Gloria the hippo from Madagascar m&g at lost continent and at Hogsmead the Frog Choir was about to perform. It can be done and it can be done safely, shame on Disney for cutting this deep.


Totally agree.  We bought APs when Universal was running the 15 months for 12 months promo, and we held off on activating them until our next trip in a couple of weeks.  We are doing 5 nights at Universal in the middle of our WDW vacation.  Our Disney APs expire in January and we won't be renewing until things change dramatically.  Our visits from January on will be 100% Universal.....that's a lot of dining and lodging $$$ that Disney won't be getting from us.  We've stayed 17 nights since they re-opened, and will be staying 17 more before our APs expire.  I was REALLY trying to do my part to contribute to the job security of the CMs, but honestly, I don't think that it makes much difference right now. Disney is content to deliver an inferior product, sacrifice their lower paid workers to keep their executives whole, and gamble on those fans that have, until now (for me at least), continued to pay for the privilege of participating.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Because they are "supposed" to care about the guest experience, that's the whole reason we all love Disney. This just confirms what some have been saying for years that the goal is no longer create a memorable vacation and get returning guests, the goal now is to cater to first comers that will spend a lot of money and might not return.
> And before anyone jumps in I understand this is a company, I don't fault them with trying to stop the bleeding, but there were less severe ways to do that, they just chose this one which will impact the guest directly



I'd argue it isn't that they are "supposed" to care about the guest experience but more that "we want them to" - they must feel that they don't need to right now and best interest for the company is reduce costs to maximize profits and they can't increase revenue enough to cover the marginal cost of more entertainment

And I know most of use here love the entertainment and the atmosphere and all of that but I know a lot of people who don't care about any of that and go for the attractions and the stuff that is being offered now

I just think they are doing what they feel they have to to get through the next 12 -24 months as best they can and not really worried about long term at this point


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> I'd prefer it to be 100% but accept its not gonna happen. That doesn't stop me being angry at the few who think they are too special to have to comply.


No duh it would be better if it was 100% but you’re just never going to get that. Being angry isn’t going to change it either.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Just thinking about how many people FotLK can hold and now where are they going to go? I imagine the days of wandering into Nomad Lounge and sitting down immediately are over.
> 
> What's up with the Pandora performers? Have they been doing anything since reopen?


No, and I can’t imagine any sort of pandora entertainment coming back anytime soon either.


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> We pretty much just go for rides, food and atmosphere.  Atmosphere meaning just the feeling of being in the parks.  We never went to any of the shows.  We would watch fireworks occasionally but that was usually watching Illuminations after dinner around World Showcase or catching HEA from California Grill or the beach at the Poly.  I expect fireworks will come back at some point in the next 6 months.  I'm hopeful that will happen before our trip in April.  I do appreciate that the shows do absorb a lot of guests which keeps them from crowding the walkways and rides.  It's an unfortunate situation, but it doesn't fundamentally alter my enjoyment of the parks.   In the current environment, we can't really vacation anywhere and have it be like it was pre-pandemic.  Everything I've looked in to is a diminished experience.  I totally understand people who don't want to spend their money on a trip right now, but for us it's a choice between going to Disney or sitting in our house.  I'd choose Disney every time.



I think entertainment and atmosphere are probably more intertwined that you may be considering...That said, I respect everyone's opinion on why they love Disney World.  To each it's own.

Like @yulilin3 and others have stated, at the very least it's crowd eaters.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> No duh it would be better if it was 100% but you’re just never going to get that. Being angry isn’t going to change it either.


Sorry rteetz, you're not gonna provoke me today.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I think entertainment and atmosphere are probably more intertwined that you may be considering...That said, *I respect everyone's opinion on why they love Disney World.  To each it's own.*
> 
> Like @yulilin3 and others have stated, at the very least it's crowd eaters.



Well no, you don't. You seem to questioning that anyone would really come to Disney "Just for rides and food", as if it's not true. 

I think everyone agree that these cuts aren't good for anyone and that should be the final thought at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orange-county-covid-19-metrics-regress-for-theme-park-reopenings/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Seems to me that merchandise is selling pretty well despite everything. shopDisney can't keep things in stock and I saw photos of the lines this morning to buy the new limited merch.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Perhaps Disney felt emboldened by everyone lauding them for being so safe and conservative compared to other parks, and they thought that they could do these cuts with little to no repercussion and everyone would just assume it's for the safety of the people due to Covid? *Or that they had "no choice" due to Covid and we would all just accept it?
> 
> Obviously they were wrong about that!*


Pretty sure every single one of us who sets foot in the parks in this shape accepts it so they aren’t wrong. They will get by with all the cuts for quite some time. You can chose not to renew an annual pass but the refund option is gone. Demand is so high they won’t even sell new APs. They won’t have any issue starting any of that back up again. As @yulilin3 pointed out these actors have a unique skill set. With zero demand. (I don’t see many who chose to stay in FL sticking it to Disney if they get offered a job in a year. Grocery store stocking or acting? They may not “like” Disney anymore but money for something you enjoy doing is a pretty good gig in and of itself.)

When might some of the big stuff return? I say 50th. Yes, Disney can have its cake and eat it to. Fire everyone now and then use the re-opening of stuff like FotLK to draw back in a bunch of fans at a time they theoretically do have a shot at increasing capacity... The idea they can celebrate their biggest milestone ever by just opening a couple new rides while mainly just reopening old stuff- no wonder they fired most of Imagineering. Penny pincher’s dream come true considering what the budget had been for that I have no doubt.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Seems to me that merchandise is selling pretty well despite everything. shopDisney can't keep things in stock and I saw photos of the lines this morning to buy the new limited merch.


That’s one thing that never really has a problem. If only shopDisney service was better to back it up.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Just thinking about how many people FotLK can hold and now where are they going to go? I imagine the days of wandering into Nomad Lounge and sitting down immediately are over.
> 
> What's up with the Pandora performers? Have they been doing anything since reopen?


I read they are gone as well, the drummers and the guy in the huge suit thing (sorry I forget what it's called)


mattpeto said:


> I think entertainment and atmosphere are probably more intertwined that you may be considering...That said, I respect everyone's opinion on why they love Disney World.  To each it's own.
> 
> Like @yulilin3 and others have stated, at the very least it's crowd eaters.


Yeah, even if you don't stop to watch anything, you  are entering MS USA, you see the Citizens just talking, they are hard to miss cause of their outfits, you smell the smells, you hear Jim playing the piano in the distance, it's all intertwined.
There are stretches at Epcot right now that have no music and it's awful, just that one tiny detail can affect your experience


----------



## gottalovepluto

one_cat said:


> It all really makes me wonder if Disney is in worse shape financially than we all realize and is beginning to panic?  In the extreme could we be looking at bankruptcy?


Their financials are public. Take a look at their earnings reports.

No, they aren’t going bankrupt.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Well no, you don't. You seem to questioning that anyone would really come to Disney "Just for rides and food", as if it's not true.
> 
> I think everyone agree that these cuts aren't good for anyone and that should be the final thought at the moment.



Yeeash.

You are right I didn't consider that scenario at first.  I guess I was enlightened a bit.  Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think this is a panic move, I think it’s part of their long term plan to meet their financial goals.



It isn't a long term plan to meet financial goals.  A company like Disney can't long term plan or even short term right now because they don't have any clue what the future holds legally or economically.  They don't even know when they can open Disneyland, have movie theaters open across the country to show their movies, when they will be able to board their cruise ships or when international guests will be able to visits their parks again.

This is about survival as a company resembling the current TWDC in the short term during a worst case scenario.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> lol, all this while SWO just put an audition notice through their 3rd party entertainment co for a holiday show at the Nautilus Theater.
> Disney could've cut the entertainment offerings, I think we were all expecting CoH and CoMS to be cut for good, but they could've gone to less shows for FotLK and FNtM, LF still baffles me, they have like 4 actors in there only at a time, they could've gone where they offered these things maybe only on certain days, they did that with F! for about 2 years I believe


The shows that go on on the area are going to get some excellent actors!!


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Yeeash.
> 
> You are right I didn't consider that scenario at first.  I guess I was enlightened a bit.  Thanks for the lesson.



I can't tell if that was sarcastic or not , but it's more than just rides/food, that's just how you simplified anyone else's experience with the parks. I already posted what else it "is" for us.

But no matter.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd argue it isn't that they are "supposed" to care about the guest experience but more that "we want them to" - they must feel that they don't need to right now and best interest for the company is reduce costs to maximize profits and they can't increase revenue enough to cover the marginal cost of more entertainment
> 
> And I know most of use here love the entertainment and the atmosphere and all of that but I know a lot of people who don't care about any of that and go for the attractions and the stuff that is being offered now
> 
> I just think they are doing what they feel they have to to get through the next 12 -24 months as best they can and not really worried about long term at this point


if these types of decisions were unique to this situation I would agree with that but we have seen them cut entertainment and special offerings for years now, like I've mentioned before ap perks have been reduced to magnets, entertainment that used to be offered in almost every pavilion at Epcot have been cut before covid and now pretty much all gone, etc. And of course we want them to care about the guest but their keys reflect that as well, from the beginning of the company, show is part of that, providing a unique, high quality, entertaining experience has always been part of Disney's creed.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I can't tell if that was sarcastic or not , but it's more than just rides/food, that's just how you simplified anyone else's experience with the parks. I already posted what else it "is" for us.
> 
> But no matter.


I understand what you're saying, I'm in the small group that enjoys UOR not because of it's coasters but the atmosphere and theming, and well, WWoHP  
My nephew is 14 and he has always loved Epcot just for the food, he hates rides and shows


----------



## Eric Smith

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Totally agree.  We bought APs when Universal was running the 15 months for 12 months promo, and we held off on activating them until our next trip in a couple of weeks.  We are doing 5 nights at Universal in the middle of our WDW vacation.  Our Disney APs expire in January and we won't be renewing until things change dramatically.  Our visits from January on will be 100% Universal.....that's a lot of dining and lodging $$$ that Disney won't be getting from us.  We've stayed 17 nights since they re-opened, and will be staying 17 more before our APs expire.  I was REALLY trying to do my part to contribute to the job security of the CMs, but honestly, I don't think that it makes much difference right now. Disney is content to deliver an inferior product, sacrifice their lower paid workers to keep their executives whole, and gamble on those fans that have, until now (for me at least), continued to pay for the privilege of participating.


Disney isn't an inferior product.  Universal has worse rides and worse food.  Have a couple Dr Suess characters walking around and a Frog choir doesn't change that.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I understand what you're saying, I'm in the small group that enjoys UOR not because of it's coasters but the atmosphere and theming, and well, WWoHP
> My nephew is 14 and he has always loved Epcot just for the food, he hates rides and shows



Now my mom loved the shows. Her and my Dad used to visit on their own and that's probably all they did! Unfortunately she can't come anymore, but she would be sad about it.

And I will definitely miss background music. Especially the band at AK (even though they were cut before this I think).


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Just thinking about how many people FotLK can hold and now where are they going to go? I imagine the days of wandering into Nomad Lounge and sitting down immediately are over.
> 
> What's up with the Pandora performers? Have they been doing anything since reopen?


The people will go the same places they’ve gone since mid-July. And I do recall a trip report saying the days of wandering into Nomad are indeed done.


----------



## skeeter31

Unfortunately, I think Disney is realizing that the impacts of the virus will stretch long into 2021 if not 2022 and they felt it was the right time to do the layoffs now. Fauci said a couple days ago that the initial vaccine won’t make people immune from the virus, it will just lessen symptoms, meaning that masks, social distancing, and reduced traveling is here to stay for the foreseeable future. Knowing that, Disney realizes that DL won’t be opening at any time soon so they are making the cuts where they can. I’m hopeful that the laid off people can land at another park, or are able to wait out the lay off period and be rehired by Disney but I know that’s not likely. It’s a sad, but expected day.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Well no, you don't. You seem to questioning that anyone would really come to Disney "Just for rides and food", as if it's not true.
> 
> I think everyone agree that these cuts aren't good for anyone and that should be the final thought at the moment.



I didn’t really see his comments that way at all. I think the point is that many people will say that the cuts don’t really affect them when they do. I think many people also take in more entertainment than they realize they do because it’s just part of the atmosphere.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> I understand what you're saying, I'm in the small group that enjoys UOR not because of it's coasters but the atmosphere and theming, and well, WWoHP
> My nephew is 14 and he has always loved Epcot just for the food, he hates rides and shows


I love the fact that UOR and wdw manage to be similar but different. They focus on different things and have different priorities. They compliment each other.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orange-county-covid-19-metrics-regress-for-theme-park-reopenings/


AH-HA! You can use the health equity metric to jump tiers. Well that’s not rocket science. Bombard poor areas with testing. (I’m not being political, that’s literally what the HE metric measures and this is the response the state wants out of counties.)

ETA: NVM  guess it’s just why they granted SF early advancement to yellow. Not an actual rule. (My county percentage positive is orange level and health equity rate is red and we are still purple because our 8/100k rate.)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

There has been  a lot of back and forth in here about whether or not demand had returned or is ramping up, and I’m left to wonder if save for the international guests who are willing to come once they can and willing to pay a premium above most US guests to travel to WDW, if they know they are hitting their ceiling with demand soon until the virus is no longer a real threat. Might be a contributing factor into their willingness to let these CMs go, and in turn let go of large attractions at some of the parks.

I don’t know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Seems to me that merchandise is selling pretty well despite everything. shopDisney can't keep things in stock and I saw photos of the lines this morning to buy the new limited merch.


-ShopDisney couldn’t keep stuff in stock pre-COVID
-Disney always has big lines for limited release merch like that

You will know demand is coming back in line with supple when they stop the extra AP discounts.


----------



## anthony2k7

Looks like France, Germany and Netherlands will go full hard lockdown again early next month.

DLP staying open looks very doubtful.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> The people will go the same places they’ve gone since mid-July. And I do recall a trip report saying the days of wandering into Nomad are indeed done.



I meant when capacity increases without the shows to support it. Geez.


----------



## Brianstl

I never thought there was a chance the Florida parks would shut down again, but I think that Disney is now planning as if that is a real possibility.  If they are, they might be correct.  Not to get political, but there are a bunch of people who never thought WDW should reopen and would be jubilant if it was shut down again.  We have spiking case numbers across the country.  We have an election in 6 days that could mean a new administration that has promised to take a more restrictive approach when it comes to dealing with virus spread.  WDW could be facing a grim reality when it comes to operations after January 20th.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Whew tensions are running high in here today. I’m gonna go prep for my 5th hurricane this year and come back later.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> There has been  a lot of back and forth in here about whether or not demand had returned or is ramping up, and I’m left to wonder if save for the international guests who are willing to come once they can and willing to pay a premium above most US guests to travel to WDW, if they know they are hitting their ceiling with demand soon until the virus is no longer a real threat. Might be a contributing factor into their willingness to let these CMs go, and in turn let go of large attractions at some of the parks.
> 
> I don’t know, just thinking out loud.


I don’t know. I think they could bring even more people in if they wanted. They clearly are trying with the national ad campaigns. I’ve heard WDW ads even running in CA which isn’t that common with Disneyland. I think many people want to go too but of course still are a lot of uncertainties. Though because they know they won’t be “normal” for 6+ months this is why they are laying people off. I remain in the camp that it didn’t need to be this bad though.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> Trouble is, now Fauci and other scientists have said that, even more people will refuse or not bother getting a vaccine.



I definitely think this is true, but Disney will eventually be able to relax some of their restrictions over time.  It won't be immediate, but eventually it will be "come at your own risk, but we are relaxing our mask policy effective 1/1/2022 or whatever"


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately, I think Disney is realizing that the impacts of the virus will stretch long into 2021 if not 2022 and they felt it was the right time to do the layoffs now. Fauci said a couple days ago that the initial vaccine won’t make people immune from the virus, it will just lessen symptoms, meaning that masks, social distancing, and reduced traveling is here to stay for the foreseeable future. Knowing that, Disney realizes that DL won’t be opening at any time soon so they are making the cuts where they can. I’m hopeful that the laid off people can land at another park, or are able to wait out the lay off period and be rehired by Disney but I know that’s not likely. It’s a sad, but expected day.



I was typing while you posted this and didn’t notice at first, but yes these are my thoughts as well. I think at first a lot wanted to believe people weren’t coming because they couldn’t, not because they don’t want to, and as soon as they are allowed they will return in numbers resembling “normal” ones. I wonder if Disney may be approaching the point of hitting the ceiling of guests who are willing to come in the current state of the pandemic.


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/orange-county-covid-19-metrics-regress-for-theme-park-reopenings/


This really makes me wonder if our June 2020 DL trip staying with our DVC points at VGC that I rescheduled to June 2021 still might not happen, which just seems so crazy.


----------



## Eric Smith

princesscinderella said:


> This really makes me wonder if our June 2020 DL trip staying with our DVC points at VGC that I rescheduled to June 2021 still might not happen, which just seems so crazy.


I think the state of California would have to change their metrics for DL to open by next summer.


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> There has been  a lot of back and forth in here about whether or not demand had returned or is ramping up, and I’m left to wonder if save for the international guests who are willing to come once they can and willing to pay a premium above most US guests to travel to WDW, if they know they are hitting their ceiling with demand soon until the virus is no longer a real threat. Might be a contributing factor into their willingness to let these CMs go, and in turn let go of large attractions at some of the parks.
> 
> I don’t know, just thinking out loud.


I dunno.

They're continuing with opening resorts it seems (slowly) so that would suggest they think there is still growth there but that its very slow.

Personally though I think visitors numbers will drop substantially again after Christmas


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> They're continuing with opening resorts it seems (slowly) so that would suggest they think there is still growth there but that its very slow.
> 
> Personally though I think visitors numbers will drop substantially again after Christmas


Disney has all the data to know whether that is actually the case or not and they are moving forward with opening resorts.  It doesn't seem that demand would drop off significantly.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

anthony2k7 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> They're continuing with opening resorts it seems (slowly) so that would suggest they think there is still growth there but that its very slow.
> 
> Personally though I think visitors numbers will drop substantially again after Christmas



I was thinking long term they know future bookings, future demand to some extent, and they know they can get by without the major entertainment that’s been cut. Especially true if nighttime entertainment returns in some fashion as rumoured and somewhat coincides with more resorts coming online.


----------



## Brianstl

mattpeto said:


> I definitely think this is true, but Disney will eventually be able to relax some of their restrictions over time.  It won't be immediate, but eventually it will be "come at your own risk, but we are relaxing our mask policy effective 1/1/2022 or whatever"


I rea


Eric Smith said:


> I think the state of California would have to change their metrics for DL to open by next summer.


I think Disney fears California's metrics could become national metrics.  It is one of the reasons Disney has publicly attacked them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mattpeto said:


> I definitely think this is true, but Disney will eventually be able to relax some of their restrictions over time.  It won't be immediate, but eventually it will be "come at your own risk, but we are relaxing our mask policy effective 1/1/2022 or whatever"



Remember when people thought they might be able to come fall 2020 without a mask? This virus provides so many depressing reality checks over and over and over .


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> *It isn't a long term plan to meet financial goals.  A company like Disney can't long term plan or even short term right now because they don't have any clue what the future holds legally or economically.*  They don't even know when they can open Disneyland, have movie theaters open to across the country to show their movies, when they will be able to board their cruise ships or when international guests will be able to visits their parks again.
> 
> This is about survival as a company resembling the current TWDC in the short term during a worst case scenario.


That literally isn’t how business works. At any level of business (unless you don’t know what you’re doing and then you are very lucky or going out of business soon). Every company that is operating competently has a plan. Actually what they have are multiple plans for different scenarios. It would be the height of business stupidity to just decide everything by seat of your pants everyday based on COVID numbers.

The entertainment is not needed to draw people into the parks now and won’t be for the next few months. Chop it. Keep the cash. Business decision pure and simple.


----------



## gottalovepluto

princesscinderella said:


> This really makes me wonder if our June 2020 DL trip staying with our DVC points at VGC that I rescheduled to June 2021 still might not happen, which just seems so crazy.


CA will also vet the vaccine themselves so anticipate a potentially slower roll-out than in other parts of the country.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I am sure some of my comments are coming across as cold - but I do hope people don't question my love for Disney or my sadness in these cuts (both for the individuals impacted nor for the negative impact this has for the guest experience)

I think just the way my brain works I compartmentalize things and separate the Disney People (CMs) from the Disney Corporation - and try to look at things from both lenses

Disney lost a lot of their heart with these cuts - but there is a lot of heart left and I just think Disney the Corporation is trying to position itself to be as strong as possible now so that it can be as strong as possible for the long term

Reiterating what I said before, they are look out years, not months - and the parks are going to be taking a hit, and need to operate in "B mode" (for the opens that are even open) for years just as the movie studios are not bringing in revenue and they are getting hit a lot of places

And no, I don't think Disney is going bankrupt, but they are not in a good position financially, they ahve a ton of new debt (that was needed just for the cash flow) that needs to be serviced and not a ton of revenue coming in (outside of Disney+) so costs need to be watched super tightly

Hopefully even if the heart of Disney is beating a little slower and quieter now, in a few years it can be strengthened and embolden and come back stronger than ever - but some times there needs to be short term pain - and if that pain is a little sharper now maybe that lets them come back stronger a bit earlier.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brianstl said:


> I rea
> 
> I think Disney fears California's metrics could become national metrics.  It is one of the reasons Disney has publicly attacked them.


FL will freeze over in July before they adopt CA metrics


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> FL will freeze over in July before they adopt CA metrics



ya, i don't see anyway that will happen.  But this is treading into political and off topic territory so I won't go any deeper

However I wouldn't mind a nice freeze in July down here LOL


----------



## JoeA

SaintsManiac said:


> Whew tensions are running high in here today. I’m gonna go prep for my 5th hurricane this year and come back later.



I have to admit that part of me wanted that to read, "...prep for my 5th hurricane this morning...!" and I was going to be super impressed!    

Good luck with round 5, hope you all stay safe down there.


----------



## PrincessV

Sorry - this may get long and rambling...



andyman8 said:


> And to add another layer of confusion to an already rambling post: one can be put off bt their decisions and still love the parks, the people who work in them, and give them business. The two are not mutually exclusive.



This is exactly where I am, and have been for 30 years. I live in FL, I'm a frequent WDW visitor, and, while I am not an economist, I work in economics. In the early months of the pandemic, our studies and surveys indicated no return to "normal" tourism for at least 2 years. We knew huge numbers of jobs would go because of the hit to tourism. (This is OT, so I won't spend more than a sentence on it, but this is also why we work so hard to diversify FL's economy, to make it less dependent on tourism - and that work is paying off in some areas, where the decrease in tourism dollars isn't taking down the entire local economy.) 

I love my days at WDW, I appreciate the CMs and the Magic, but I also am fully aware of the business behind the curtain. WDW is a business, first and foremost - over my 30 years of experience, I've seen Guest experience take priority over financials, I've seen financials take priority over Guest experience, I've seen Guest expectations evolve, and I've seen WDW manipulate Guest expectations. Sea change at WDW is nothing new to me at all. The only very shocking part of this right now is how quickly the change is made.

As a Guest, the loss of entertainment doesn't impact me and my expectations at all. We're the rare (maybe? IDK outside of the DIS) household that really isn't into shows. IF park capacity increases and the shows don't come back, it would impact me in terms of crowds not being spread around as much, but I really think these cuts go hand in hand with the reduced capacity: when capacity increases, I believe we'll see shows - maybe the old ones, maybe new - return. But for now, I'm good as a Guest: my experience isn't diminished at all, and is actually improved with reduced capacity and social distancing protocols. I'm actually spending more time at WDW than I have in years.

But I'm not heartless, and I'm a former stage performer myself, so yes, absolutely - my heart breaks for all of the CMs losing their roles. And I'm certainly sad for the Guests who love the shows. I'm disappointed that Disney decided not to even try to re-stage some shows to provide a safe way to keep some jobs and provide entertainment many Guests enjoy. I've shed some tears over the last 12 hours, for sure.


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure some of my comments are coming across as cold - but I do hope people don't question my love for Disney or my sadness in these cuts (both for the individuals impacted nor for the negative impact this has for the guest experience)
> 
> I think just the way my brain works I compartmentalize things and separate the Disney People (CMs) from the Disney Corporation - and try to look at things from both lenses
> 
> Disney lost a lot of their heart with these cuts - but there is a lot of heart left and I just think Disney the Corporation is trying to position itself to be as strong as possible now so that it can be as strong as possible for the long term
> 
> Reiterating what I said before, they are look out years, not months - and the parks are going to be taking a hit, and need to operate in "B mode" (for the opens that are even open) for years just as the movie studios are not bringing in revenue and they are getting hit a lot of places
> 
> And no, I don't think Disney is going bankrupt, but they are not in a good position financially, they ahve a ton of new debt (that was needed just for the cash flow) that needs to be serviced and not a ton of revenue coming in (outside of Disney+) so costs need to be watched super tightly
> 
> Hopefully even if the heart of Disney is beating a little slower and quieter now, in a few years it can be strengthened and embolden and come back stronger than ever - but some times there needs to be short term pain - and if that pain is a little sharper now maybe that lets them come back stronger a bit earlier.


Disney is not going bankrupt and I agree with that. Where I disagree is that these shows are all coming back when things are better. Many people have said that a lot of these cuts were going to happen regardless of Covid. Maybe not as many but they were going to happen. Covid gave them an excuse to do it quicker. Like was said a few pages back some shows will eventually come back but won't be as frequent as before. I don't think much will be back for the 50th either. IMO til Disneyland opens I don't see much changing. They need Disneyland open to help make up for the lack of revenue from the film side of things.


----------



## JoeA

Did they also get rid of the musicians who cruised around the pontoons boats in AK or are they still there?  My wife and I thought that was great and fun to see/hear when we visited last month.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> That literally isn’t how business works. At any level of business (unless you don’t know what you’re doing and then you are very lucky or going out of business soon). Every company that is operating competently has a plan. Actually what they have are multiple plans for different scenarios. It would be the height of business stupidity to just decide everything by seat of your pants everyday based on COVID numbers.
> 
> The entertainment is not needed to draw people into the parks now and won’t be for the next few months. Chop it. Keep the cash. Business decision pure and simple.


That isn't how business works in normal times, these aren't normal times. 

My company is in the process of putting together our fiscal year budget.  The people doing it have no clue how to properly account for the current reality.  The prevailing wisdom currently is plan for the absolute worst fiscally.   Then if it doesn't happen they will adjust.  Adjust how, when and where, they aren't sure. We have a hiring freeze in effect and are offering people early retirement.  That is with being below the number of employees we need to have currently and a long term plan that says we need to be aggressively hiring people to meet are future needs. 

I guess you can call that planning long and short term, but it really isn't.  It is just admitting you don't know what to really plan for given the current situation and you are just hoping to make it through the current situation with as little permanent damage as possible.  I think that is the situation for the vast majority of companies right now.


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> FL will freeze over in July before they adopt CA metrics


The feds might not give FL much of a choice if the federal government decides to roll out national metrics.  The feds have plenty of ways to make states suffer when both Congress and the White House are on the same page when it comes to federal dollars going to states.  That is how we got years of a 55mph speed limit and a nationwide 21 drinking age.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> The entertainment is also a big deal to us.
> And I think for many others too.
> 
> But there have also been a lot of people who would say HS (pre SWGE/TSL) or AK was a half day park and I’d say HOW? They’d say shows were one and done for them. We love the shows & they are must do for us on our trips. We usually have trouble fitting them all in  Unfortunately I do think many people skip the shows or view them as one and done.






Farro said:


> Well, we don't watch the shows either, just not our thing.
> I wasn't going to say that because it doesn't seem right at the moment, but we won't exactly notice the cuts in a way that will affect our trip that much as far as attractions we go to.
> We will notice the smaller scale things - Green Army Men, Citizens of Hollywood - although I admit I only actually sat down to watch them for the first time in 2017. It was an impromptu parade commentary with the guests being (unknowingly) the actual parade and it was hysterical!
> 
> But that doesn't mean I'm happy with the cuts. I hate when anyone loses their job and it's a very scary time right now for a lot of us, not just those who work at Disney.



Some of the "bigger" shows were a once-every-few-trips thing for us (Nemo, BatB). It's actually the smaller things - drummers and acrobats at EPCOT, Dapper Dans, CoMS, green Army men - that stop us in our tracks. We could be rushing to get to a ride or "walking with purpose" to get some food, but if the DDs start singing or the Army men come out, that other stuff doesn't matter.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jrb1979 said:


> Disney is not going bankrupt and I agree with that. Where I disagree is that these shows are all coming back when things are better. Many people have said that a lot of these cuts were going to happen regardless of Covid. Maybe not as many but they were going to happen. Covid gave them an excuse to do it quicker. Like was said a few pages back some shows will eventually come back but won't be as frequent as before. I don't think much will be back for the 50th either. IMO til Disneyland opens I don't see much changing. They need Disneyland open to help make up for the lack of revenue from the film side of things.


Not only Disneyland, but DCL needs to sail again, IMO, for anything to start coming back. Even menus to expand, tbh.
I’ve seen reports that the engine block for the Wish is starting its float to the shipyard, and was suddenly reminded of that $1bn+ note that will need interim debt calls. That falls in the same dept at TWDC as parks, which are a shell of themselves. France is in a bad way, and I would t be shocked to see DLP close again with the rest of the country. My limited understanding of French labor laws is that they’d have a harder time laying off their CMs there. DLR and DCA are at their skeleton reopening levels already, so this was an unfortunate but obvious decision once I’ve slept on it and digested a little.
I still hope, and think, that WDW will have a hard time towards meaningful recovery if there isn’t atmospheric “magic” once people realize that it’s possible again. Their hand will be forced. Not by the folks on these boards who post and lurk, but the masses of international money that have so much to choose from. If there isn’t setting WDW apart then, investors will start to vote with their wallets, and TWDC will pivot quickly or be in shambles. The forgivability factor will tip out of their favor if Universal is selling all of their resorts again, and all-inclusive are booked, and other major cruise lines figure out how to operate in a new climate.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> I never thought there was a chance the Florida parks would shut down again, but I think that Disney is now planning as if that is a real possibility.  If they are, they might be correct.  Not to get political, but there are a bunch of people who never thought WDW should reopen and would be jubilant if it was shut down again.  We have spiking case numbers across the country.  We have an election in 6 days that could mean a new administration that has promised to take a more restrictive approach when it comes to dealing with virus spread.  WDW could be facing a grim reality when it comes to operations after January 20th.



Well I could be wrong, but I don't think the other "could be" administration has ever stated they wanted another economic shutdown, that's not what they meant by a more restrictive approach. There are other ways go about this.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> Not only Disneyland, but DCL needs to sail again, IMO, for anything to start coming back. Even menus to expand, tbh.
> I’ve seen reports that the engine block for the Wish is starting its float to the shipyard, and was suddenly reminded of that $1bn+ note that will need interim debt calls. That falls in the same dept at TWDC as parks, which are a shell of themselves. France is in a bad way, and I would t be shocked to see DLP close again with the rest of the country. My limited understanding of French labor laws is that they’d have a harder time laying off their CMs there. DLR and DCA are at their skeleton reopening levels already, so this was an unfortunate but obvious decision once I’ve slept on it and digested a little.
> I still hope, and think, that WDW will have a hard time towards meaningful recovery if there isn’t atmospheric “magic” once people realize that it’s possible again. Not the folks on these boards who post and lurk, but the masses of international money that have so much to choose from. If there isn’t setting WDW apart then, investors will start to vote with their wallets, and TWDC will pivot quickly or be in shambles. The forgivability factor will tip out of their favor if Universal is selling all of their resorts again, and all-inclusive are booked, and other major cruise lines figure out how to operate in a new climate.



Especially with nighttime entertainment returning in some fashion, I think that overshadows losses of shows and smaller entertainment your casual guests may not even be aware existed.

Despite how sad this all is, I still don’t think we’re anywhere near the masses thinking Disney=Universal, or even Six Flags like some people have touched on. Disney has huge brand loyalty and IP recognition that I have to believe drives guests to choose Disney Parks over similar locations more than us more hardcore fans who just like how we feel there.


----------



## MrsBooch

when the thread begins to go political....

My Head:


----------



## hertamaniac

I've read some comments about folks stating they are going to the parks no matter what or the phrase I don't care.  That is exactly what Disney wants to hear as it probably adds fuel to the increase the pricing meter.  I fully anticipate hefty % increases in F&B, tickets and resorts starting in calendar early Q1/21.  I also expect that the FL discounts will be in full-force, but laced with limited availability and drive the increases to other guest buckets.

I think they know they can squeeze guest spending even harder now; a virus tired home front = higher spending for those going to WDW that feel battle weary.


----------



## Eric Smith

hertamaniac said:


> I've read some comments about folks stating they are going to the parks no matter what or the phrase I don't care.  That is exactly what Disney wants to hear as it probably adds fuel to the increase the pricing meter.  I fully anticipate hefty % increases in F&B, tickets and resorts starting in calendar early Q1/21.  I also expect that the FL discounts will be in full-force, but laced with limited availability and drive the increases to other guest buckets.
> 
> I think they know they can squeeze guest spending even harder now; a virus tired home front = higher spending for those going to WDW that feel battle weary.


I really don't think we're going to see ticket price increases.  I think they could raise prices on resorts and F&B as those are harder to track and wouldn't result in the negative press that a ticket price increase would.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> I really don't think we're going to see ticket price increases.  I think they could raise prices on resorts and F&B as those are harder to track and wouldn't result in the negative press that a ticket price increase would.



They could nest the ticket increases by manipulating the number of days availability.  Offer fewer days at the whatever-value-term they use now and the net result is a "hidden" increase.


----------



## Khobbs18

Why get rid of Disney Junior dance party when its happening? Just read that they're being laid off as well.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Khobbs18 said:


> Why get rid of Disney Junior dance party when its happening? Just read that they're being laid off as well.



Have people been going to it? Perhaps they haven’t been filling shows even at limited capacity. If true, sad to lose one of the very few things currently at HS for the toddler set.


----------



## MrsBooch

MickeyWaffles said:


> Have people been going to it? Perhaps they haven’t been filling shows even at limited capacity. Sad to lose one of the very few things currently at HS for the toddler set.



I don't know about this one - it's an active show. Maybe just some part time people are being let go? 
Everything else that has been cut was already dormant.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Eric Smith said:


> Disney isn't an inferior product.  Universal has worse rides and worse food.  Have a couple Dr Suess characters walking around and a Frog choir doesn't change that.


Inferior to the experience that was in place when I purchased my annual pass.  I have accepted the changes made for safety concerns; I take exception to the changes that are above and beyond that.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Especially with nighttime entertainment returning in some fashion, I think that overshadows losses of shows and smaller entertainment your casual guests may not even be aware existed.
> 
> Despite how sad this all is, I still don’t think we’re anywhere near the masses thinking Disney=Universal, or even Six Flags like some people have touched on. Disney has huge brand loyalty and IP recognition that I have to believe drives guests to choose Disney Parks over similar locations more than us more hardcore fans who just like how we feel there.


I don’t think we’re there yet because so much is on the forefront of our minds. Even the Disney loyalists are forgiving right now. Almost apologists as to why this needed to be done. I’ll throw myself in that bucket, and we’re far more loyal to the cruise brand than the parks.
As for the nighttime shows. Given the current climate, I think most guests when polled would rather have some semblance of the nighttime spectaculars in the parks over theater shows. I don’t think most realize what the streetscape entertainment brings until they come back once there’s wind of fireworks exploding over SSE or the castle again. That’s when word of mouth could trickle down that the parks have “gone stale.”
But, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jennasis said:


> You can step away at any time. I do when it gets bogged down in stuff I don't care tovred.




While that's true, it would be nice if people would respect the wishes of @rteetz and just refrain from bogging it down.


----------



## mattpeto

*Thread topic: cruise-and-theme-park-operational-updates-due-to-coronavirus*

I don't disagree.  Unfortunately, the topics you mention directly impact ^^^. 

This thread has always been on shaky ground.


----------



## JacknSally

*When is the next earnings call? Next Tuesday?*


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> While that's true, it would be nice if people would respect the wishes of @rteetz and just refrain from bogging it down.


Certainly would make my life easier


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> when the thread begins to go political....
> 
> My Head:
> View attachment 535080



@rteetz is sensing a great disturbance in the force


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *When is the next earnings call? Next Tuesday?*


https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disneys-fiscal-full-year-and-q4-2020-earnings-results-webcast/
November 12th


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://thewaltdisneycompany.com/disneys-fiscal-full-year-and-q4-2020-earnings-results-webcast/
> November 12th



*Ah, thank you! Don't know why I was thinking it was next week, lol. I must've misread something.*


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> *Thread topic: cruise-and-theme-park-operational-updates-due-to-coronavirus*
> 
> I don't disagree.  Unfortunately, the topics you mention directly impact ^^^.
> 
> This thread has always been on shaky ground.


That is true. It’s hard thing to manage for sure. Political content is not allowed though. We for the most part have managed the covid content. It’s always going to be part of this thread like you note.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, let’s not with the “if this candidate wins, say goodbye to WDW” nonsense.


I didn't say that.  

I am pointing out that these decisions are being made by Disney in an environment where Disney must act like being shut down again is a legitimate possibility.  Disney has to plan to operate like the worst case scenario they never imagined before is going to happen because their survival as currently structured could very well depend on the ability to make it through that scenario.

If you want to accurately talk about the decisions Disney is making when it comes to park operations, you need to accept that reality.

It isn't about politics, it is about the business decisions Disney is making.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> That is true. It’s hard thing to manage for sure. Political content is not allowed though. We for the most part have managed the covid content. It’s always going to be part of this thread like you note.



I get confused as to what we can and can't discuss, what stays, what doesn't. 

Your house, your rules.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> What area of the country is operating at 80% normal and not exploding with cases? Most states are exploding with cases right now, so please be specific. This is a ridiculous claim.
> 
> My state is not anywhere near 80% normal and cases are spiking astronomically.


We aren’t exploding with cases anymore. We are in phase 3 & most things are open across the state to 75% capacity. We have a state-wide mask mandate.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I get confused as to what we can and can't discuss, what stays, what doesn't.
> 
> Your house, your rules.


As always anything in question report. It’s all subjective. It isn’t easy. I do try my best.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> That's pretty darn good! At least I think so...


And I’d give a pass to the walking & eating ones (even though it’s technically not allowed).


----------



## anthony2k7

Latest rumours from France are that Macrons announcement in a couple of hours will indeed be of a full stay at home order - so DLP it seems will indeed be closing again.


----------



## mattpeto

The same source about fireworks shows from the other forum dropped this nugget today:

_"HarmoniUs can be ready but not running. They are not going to premiere a brand new fireworks show without a vaccine. They are presuming we will have one by then and proceeding under that assumption so they have something to market next summer, if deemed appropriate."_

Sounds no Harmionius without a vaccine.  Guess EF could still be in play.


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> The same source about fireworks shows from the other forum dropped this nugget today:
> 
> _"HarmoniUs can be ready but not running. They are not going to premiere a brand new fireworks show without a vaccine. They are presuming we will have one by then and proceeding under that assumption so they have something to market next summer, if deemed appropriate."_
> 
> Sounds no Harmionius without a vaccine.  Guess EF could still be in play.


They need something for the 50th to market.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> The same source about fireworks shows from the other forum dropped this nugget today:
> 
> _"HarmoniUs can be ready but not running. They are not going to premiere a brand new fireworks show without a vaccine. They are presuming we will have one by then and proceeding under that assumption so they have something to market next summer, if deemed appropriate."_
> 
> Sounds no Harmionius without a vaccine.  Guess EF could still be in play.


I read that as more of EF being one of the 2 cut shows. Harmonious could be ready, but they won’t premiere it, so they most likely won’t show the interim show either. Easy cost cut there.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Looks like France, Germany and Netherlands will go full hard lockdown again early next month.
> 
> DLP staying open looks very doubtful.


Thanks for the uplifting info as usual.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Brianstl said:


> I never thought there was a chance the Florida parks would shut down again, but I think that Disney is now planning as if that is a real possibility.  If they are, they might be correct.  Not to get political, but there are a bunch of people who never thought WDW should reopen and would be jubilant if it was shut down again.  We have spiking case numbers across the country.  We have an election in 6 days that could mean a new administration that has promised to take a more restrictive approach when it comes to dealing with virus spread.  WDW could be facing a grim reality when it comes to operations after January 20th.


My candidate is shooting up the polls.  I supported him 4 years ago and I still support. So please vote for Mickey Mouse--he promises all day to be magical.  What more could we want.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> I read that as more of EF being one of the 2 cut shows. Harmonious could be ready, but they won’t premiere it, so they most likely won’t show the interim show either. Easy cost cut there.


Well many of us thought epcot was the most likely place to get the first nighttime entertainment back, so if that isn't happening until Harmonious then I think that means no nightmare entertainment for wdw until mid next year at earliest.

Other than maybe a little projection show...


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> The same source about fireworks shows from the other forum dropped this nugget today:
> 
> _"HarmoniUs can be ready but not running. They are not going to premiere a brand new fireworks show without a vaccine. They are presuming we will have one by then and proceeding under that assumption so they have something to market next summer, if deemed appropriate."_
> 
> Sounds no Harmionius without a vaccine.  Guess EF could still be in play.


It makes sense.  Why would the open anything new when they can’t take advantage of it to draw more people to the parks?


----------



## mattpeto

Eric Smith said:


> It makes sense.  Why would the open anything new when they can’t take advantage of it to draw more people to the parks?



cough cough, marketing reasons...


----------



## MrsBooch

mattpeto said:


> cough cough
> 
> View attachment 535101



you better be wearing a mask coughing like that....


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Latest rumours from France are that Macrons announcement in a couple of hours will indeed be of a full stay at home order - so DLP it seems will indeed be closing again.



Not a full stay at home order but yes more restrictions, similar to LA and NY and with schools open.

_The measures, following similar moves in Italy and Spain, are expected to leave schools and most businesses working and would be less severe than the near-total lockdowns imposed at the start of the crisis in March and April._


----------



## anthony2k7

LSUmiss said:


> Thanks for the uplifting info as usual.


Yeah, not really sure why you find DLP closing funny. But anyway, you're welcome!


----------



## Farro

Hey CSR friends! Let's eat! Ordering food to go at Three Bridges is happening now!!! 



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Seems to be live in the app now.  FYI
> 
> View attachment 535103


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> Not a full stay at home order but yes more restrictions, similar to LA and NY and with schools open.
> 
> _The measures, following similar moves in Italy and Spain, are expected to leave schools and most businesses working and would be less severe than the near-total lockdowns imposed at the start of the crisis in March and April._


Well its only rumours right now, but thats not what a lot of twitter are saying.

4 weeks, full stay home order, essential businesses only open and travel for essential purposes.

We'll find out later i guess.


----------



## LSUmiss

anthony2k7 said:


> Yeah, not really sure why you find DLP closing funny. But anyway, you're welcome!


It’s funny b/c we are discussing Disney cuts & hope for the future & you pop in with doom & gloom as usual.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Well its only rumours right now, but thats not what a lot of twitter are saying.
> 
> 4 weeks, full stay home order, essential businesses only open and travel for essential purposes.
> 
> We'll find out later i guess.


Probably best to wait for official info here.


----------



## MrsBooch

We don't have to worry about missing those shows as "people eaters" if they keep doing merchandise releases....


----------



## BorderTenny

mattpeto said:


> cough cough, marketing reasons...
> 
> View attachment 535101


Suddenly part of me is hoping Remy doesn't replace Figment as the unofficial mascot of Epcot, while another part of me suddenly wants to see Remy in a Figment costume.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Nothing derails this thread more than complaining about what other people post. Can we not just report and let rteetz deal if he feels it is not appropriate for the thread? Responding to something you don’t like just prolongs the conversation.

Negative and sad doesn’t mean irrelevant, much of what’s going on really freaking sucks. If you don’t want to talk about it then don’t


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> We don't have to worry about missing those shows as "people eaters" if they keep doing merchandise releases....
> 
> View attachment 535106



Take a page from the character meet and greets, hidden doors leading to 5 identical stores selling identical limited merchandise. They don’t even have to build new buildings


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> What area of the country is operating at 80% normal and not exploding with cases? Most states are exploding with cases right now, so please be specific. This is a ridiculous claim.
> 
> My state is not anywhere near 80% normal and cases are spiking astronomically.



I am in NE FL and yes our county is fairly normal and no we aren’t exploding , what happens is manageable. Schools have been back in send mid august and no school has had to shut down. Sports are being played, festivals are happening and so on. Not a small population area and schools are over crowded on a good day.


----------



## DanBoris

mattpeto said:


> The same source about fireworks shows from the other forum dropped this nugget today:
> 
> _"HarmoniUs can be ready but not running. They are not going to premiere a brand new fireworks show without a vaccine. They are presuming we will have one by then and proceeding under that assumption so they have something to market next summer, if deemed appropriate."_
> 
> Sounds no Harmionius without a vaccine.  Guess EF could still be in play.



Doesn't really make sense to tie an opening of an attraction, or the relaxation of safety measures, directly to the availability of a vaccine. Even if there is a vaccine, it may not be very effective, enough people might not take it, it make take a long time to distribute, etc. Openings should be tied to case numbers, and a vaccine is just one tool to help improve those numbers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Take a page from the character meet and greets, hidden doors leading to 5 identical stores selling identical limited merchandise. They don’t even have to build new buildings



haha, I am picturing a small area that looks completely ransacked and there is only one left of each item and the CM saying "wow, you are lucky, last one left!!!" ... and then when that person leaves they replace the item and repeat with the next guest


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> haha, I am picturing a small area that looks completely ransacked and there is only one left of each item and the CM saying "wow, you are lucky, last one left!!!" ... and then when that person leaves they replace the item and repeat with the next guest



Love that!  Think of what the psychological impact of that would do to sales.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/offi...yOqD2J-39mFgNAMmRzDRL9jVOu5bmOpjYT2XytmJGCFo4


----------



## rockpiece

In non-depressing news, Rise boarding groups were available for about 6 minutes today at the 10 AM slot so the increased capacity on the ride seems to be helping.


----------



## teach22180

I haven't heard Enchanted Tales with Belle mentioned, so I guess that's a character meet and not a show. I really missed that and Laugh Floor and the people mover in MK last week. Thank goodness I could play Sorcerers!


----------



## Eric Smith

DanBoris said:


> Doesn't really make sense to tie an opening of an attraction, or the relaxation of safety measures, directly to the availability of a vaccine. Even if there is a vaccine, it may not be very effective, enough people might not take it, it make take a long time to distribute, etc. Openings should be tied to case numbers, and a vaccine is just one tool to help improve those numbers.


I think the underlying assumption is that the release and distribution of a vaccine is the only way that Disney can get to the point where the parks can get even close to back to normal.


----------



## curlymom

Which equity actors remain?  Frozen performers and Dapper Dans?  
Are there non-equity people in shows that are represented by other unions, or were they laid off previously?


----------



## KBoopaloo

mattpeto said:


> My parents are in their 70's and basically visited Disney World for the first time in February.   There was a reason why Mom declared "It was my favorite vacation of all-time." and she's itching to get back.
> 
> She skipped the coasters.  And she didn't say that because she enjoyed Soarin'.
> 
> The entertainment is off the charts there.  It appeals to everyone at all ages.



We’ve done three large trips with extended family ranging in age from 2 to 70 and this is exactly why - there was always something that would appeal to everyone. We’d be together for some rides we could all do (Safari, Small World, Pirates, etc) and break off for a few hours so everyone could do their own thing - coasters for the more adventurous, Dumbo for the littlest, a show for the more ride-averse, a drink with some ambient entertainment for those looking for a more relaxing pace. But we could all find something to do that appealed to us.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

curlymom said:


> Which equity actors remain?  Frozen performers and Dapper Dans?
> Are there non-equity people in shows that are represented by other unions, or were they laid off previously?



Voices of Liberty were spared. Have we heard about the trolley performers?


----------



## hereforthechurros

paradesintherain said:


> Things are very bleak right now and people are suffering, but I have to believe that when things with the pandemic improve we will start seeing the entertainment we know and love begin to return. Time will tell, I suppose.


Way behind today so sorry for the late reply if everyone has moved on from this discussion - but reports are that the Chapek regime was going to make a lot of these cuts anyway, it’s just being sped up and blamed on COVID. 

As others far more knowledgeable than I have explained, this is a choice. They could get creative with park budgets or with exec salaries but are choosing not to. If we saw Disney doing everything they could to keep CMs employed, keep the magic, and keep guests happy (via deep discounts or creative albeit altered experiences) then we could forgive a lot, but I don’t feel they are worried about CM or guest experience at the moment. Heck, ticket prices are still FULL PRICE for no FP, no parade, no fireworks, and barely any entertainment.

Chapek was in charge of parks for years and is extremely ROI focused so while COVID will become less of an issue over time, the parks are entering a new phase of existence that many of us may not love.


----------



## rteetz

Just a note from the statement from the quote union. Prior to the shutdown Disney employed 780 from the union. They laid off 720. So 60 remain employed currently it seems.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MickeyWaffles said:


> Voices of Liberty were spared.



Were they? I’m seeing posts online about them being cut, also.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Way behind today so sorry for the late reply if everyone has moved on from this discussion - but reports are that the Chapek regime was going to make a lot of these cuts anyway, it’s just being sped up and blamed on COVID.
> 
> As others far more knowledgeable than I have explained, this is a choice. They could get creative with park budgets or with exec salaries but are choosing not to. If we saw Disney doing everything they could to keep CMs employed, keep the magic, and keep guests happy (via deep discounts or creative albeit altered experiences) then we could forgive a lot, but I don’t feel they are worried about CM or guest experience at the moment. Heck, ticket prices are still FULL PRICE for no FP, no parade, no fireworks, and barely any entertainment.
> 
> Chapek was in charge of parks for years and is extremely ROI focused so while COVID will become less of an issue over time, the parks are entering a new phase of existence that many of us may not love.



I understand your point, but there are things that got cut that would not have. For example, Hoop de Doo Revue which fills 3 shows a night even during the quieter months and is a pricy ticket. It’s a moneymaker and was definitely cut due to covid.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Were they? I’m seeing posts online about them being cut, also.


I haven’t seen confirmation. It would be strange if they all were. Disney had announced they would return for the holidays but I suppose they are still under employment until December. The site that can’t be named said non-principal vocalists so not the full group.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SaintsManiac said:


> Were they? I’m seeing posts online about them being cut, also.



Hmm. I thought last night I read the plan was to keep them (for now) but maybe I missed something!


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> Hmm. I thought last night I read the plan was to keep them (for now) but maybe I missed something!





rteetz said:


> The site that can’t be named said non-principal vocalists so not the full group.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> That literally isn’t how business works. At any level of business (unless you don’t know what you’re doing and then you are very lucky or going out of business soon). Every company that is operating competently has a plan. Actually what they have are multiple plans for different scenarios. It would be the height of business stupidity to just decide everything by seat of your pants everyday based on COVID numbers.
> 
> The entertainment is not needed to draw people into the parks now and won’t be for the next few months. Chop it. Keep the cash. Business decision pure and simple.


Forcasting is like, the most major part of business strategy. Of course no one can tell the future but you still have to make a plan. It's why execs make the big bucks, to hedge against failure, and the unforseen.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand your point, but there are things that got cut that would not have. For example, Hoop de Doo Revue which fills 3 shows a night even during the quieter months and is a pricy ticket. It’s a moneymaker and was definitely cut due to covid.


For sure. Because it has great ROI. But isn't currently feasible due to being fully indoors and involves shouting/singing/audience participation in a crowded theater. Not sure anyone would fault Disney for that. But that doesn't explain all of or even most of the layoffs. 780 down to 60 is pretty crazy.


----------



## Karin1984

To give some news from Europe. Theme Parks in Belgium, Ireland, Italy, Poland and parts of Spain have closed. German parks got the message tonight: from November 2, parks will close. 

Tonight President Macron of France will give a speech with extra measures as well. Prediction is to lock down the country for at least a month. And chances are high, this will include Disneyland Paris. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The 720 layoffs last night and the prospect of DLP closing or reduced operations has put me in a blue mood.  I think it makes them lose ground in their “fight” with Newsom.

   Their problems are not solely his fault and that can’t pretend it would be rosy and all their CA CMs would have a job, clearly many of them would not.


----------



## Farro

Karin1984 said:


> To give some news from Europe. Theme Parks in Belgium, Ireland, Italy, Poland and parts of Spain have closed. German parks got the message tonight: from November 2, parks will close.
> 
> Tonight President Macron of France will give a speech with extra measures as well. Prediction is to lock down the country for at least a month. And chances are high, this will include Disneyland Paris.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



I so completely disagree with a full shutting everything down again with every fiber of my being, it actually makes me emotional.
But it is what it is. I hope everyone's business/job can survive a second shutdown, but I doubt it. Good luck DLP.


----------



## Karin1984

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The 720 layoffs last night and the prospect of DLP closing or reduced operations has put me in a blue mood.  I think it makes them lose ground in their “fight” with Newsom.
> 
> Their problems are not solely his fault and that can’t pretend it would be rosy and all their CA CMs would have a job, clearly many of them would not.


Operations in DLP were reduced a while ago. The Studios are during the week only open for 5 hours a day.


----------



## Eric Smith

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The 720 layoffs last night and the prospect of DLP closing or reduced operations has put me in a blue mood.  I think it makes them lose ground in their “fight” with Newsom.
> 
> Their problems are not solely his fault and that can’t pretend it would be rosy and all their CA CMs would have a job, clearly many of them would not.


I don't think either of those affect California.


----------



## yulilin3

Khobbs18 said:


> Why get rid of Disney Junior dance party when its happening? Just read that they're being laid off as well.


The show running now has no equity,  the one that got canceled was the one they had before the closure


----------



## mattpeto

MickeyWaffles said:


> Hmm. I thought last night I read the plan was to keep them (for now) but maybe I missed something!



VoL have a Epcot Christmas gig.  It's still listed below, so I think they are safe.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/holidays/#/drawer=drawerTasteOfEpcotFOTH


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I so completely disagree with a full shutting everything down again with every fiber of my being, it actually makes me emotional.
> But it is what it is. I hope everyone's business/job can survive a second shutdown, but I doubt it. Good luck DLP.



I agree and many sources have already stated the first round of shutdowns weren’t the best decision.


----------



## yulilin3

Let's also not forget about all the tech people , lighting,  sound,  effects,  safety,  wardrobe.


----------



## Mit88

I look and see 12 unread pages since I was here last night and think to myself, I guess Ryan didn’t get to run, or eat today


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwhitney said:


> I agree and many sources have already stated the first round of shutdowns weren’t the best decision.



What’s the point of even having that attitude? It’s done. If you’re going to say that you can flip it and say what if everything had stayed open and a million people died.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> What’s the point of even having that attitude? It’s done. If you’re going to say that you can flip it and say what if everything had stayed open and a million people died.



There’s always going to be captain hindsight’s. No matter what happened there would be people that would say “if we did it the other way....”.

we’re all part of the problem. I go to the gym and 90% of the people are wearing their masks below their nose. I haven’t met a single person that loves wearing their mask. It’s such a rudimentary task that’s asked of us at this time. Stop being immature “I can’t breathe with it on”, yes you can, stop the lying and just wear it...correctly. You’d think the people that hate wearing them so much would be the first to wear them so we get passed the point of wearing them. This isn’t Newsom science, it’s normal science


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Mit88 said:


> I look and see 12 unread pages since I was here last night and think to myself, I guess Ryan didn’t get to run, or eat today


  I am waiting to hear how he plans to take a vacation next month!

And...for the record, I plan to just read and not post to help it be extra quiet.  Definitely won’t use the m word or suggest a retheme of COA


  Definitely putting my stir stick down and  wishing Ryan a lovely time.


----------



## Mit88

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I am waiting to hear how he plans to take a vacation next month!
> 
> And...for the record, I plan to just read and not post to help it be extra quiet.  Definitely won’t use the m word or suggest a retheme of COA
> 
> 
> Definitely putting my stir stick down and  wishing Ryan a lovely time.



I wouldn’t be opposed to him just locking all the pages he’s in charge of while he’s on vacation. He’s earned the ability to relax a little. Especially with what’s happening outside of Disney around/when he’s away, it’s probably better to just detour everyone over to the community boards

and how dare you even suggest the notion of COA being rethemed. It’s literally a perfect attraction as is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> There’s always going to be captain hindsight’s. No matter what happened there would be people that would say “if we did it the other way....”.
> 
> we’re all part of the problem. I go to the gym and 90% of the people are wearing their masks below their nose. I haven’t met a single person that loves wearing their mask. It’s such a rudimentary task that’s asked of us at this time. Stop being immature “I can’t breathe with it on”, yes you can, stop the lying and just wear it...correctly. You’d think the people that hate wearing them so much would be the first to wear them so we get passed the point of wearing them. This isn’t Newsom science, it’s normal science



This is the true problem. We as a whole, despite individuals who can and are doing everything right, have prolonged this with our behaviours, leading to unnecessary suffering for both public health and the economy. Everyone loses. It’s great fun having to rely on others to do the right thing. 

Group projects are the worst.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321530309977006084


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is the true problem. We as a whole, despite individuals who can and are doing everything right, have prolonged this with our behaviours, leading to unnecessary suffering for both public health and the economy. Everyone loses. It’s great fun having to rely on others to do the right thing.
> 
> Group projects are the worst.



I just wanna get health screenings for 2 weeks and ask everyone to quarantine so I can go feel normal again on my private island. But I can’t. Mostly because I don’t have a private island.


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I haven’t met a single person that loves wearing their mask.



*No one recognizes me and feels the need to catch up at the store after years, don't bother with makeup anymore, can theme to an outfit or season or holiday or sports event, no one recognizes me, no one takes it upon themselves to tell me to smile, can cover up bad skin days, no one recognizes me... I'm a fan! *


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *No one recognizes me and feels the need to catch up at the store after years, don't bother with makeup anymore, can theme to an outfit or season or holiday or sports event, no one recognizes me, no one takes it upon themselves to tell me to smile, can cover up bad skin days, no one recognizes me... I'm a fan! *



I definitely don’t need to worry about being recognized anymore. Besides the mask I have grown out a pixie cut, no longer dye my hair and started wearing glasses. I’m safe from people I know.


----------



## Mit88

JacknSally said:


> *No one recognizes me and feels the need to catch up at the store after years, don't bother with makeup anymore, can theme to an outfit or season or holiday or sports event, no one recognizes me, no one takes it upon themselves to tell me to smile, can cover up bad skin days, no one recognizes me... I'm a fan! *



Touché.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Masks are A+++ when it’s cold. They’re a breathable scarf that doesn’t slip down.

The irony of there being a (small) anti mask protest here today while having snow on the ground and being cold enough for scarves is not lost on me.


----------



## Farro

JacknSally said:


> *No one recognizes me and feels the need to catch up at the store after years, don't bother with makeup anymore, can theme to an outfit or season or holiday or sports event, no one recognizes me, no one takes it upon themselves to tell me to smile, can cover up bad skin days, no one recognizes me... I'm a fan! *



Um...it takes me longer to finish my lip glosses/sticks, so that saves some money!


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Masks are A+++ when it’s cold. They’re a breathable scarf that doesn’t slip down.
> 
> The irony of there being a (small) anti mask protest here today while having snow on the ground and being cold enough for scarves is not lost on me.



My only issue (and this is real ) is I'm worried about tan lines at Disney. I don't want a mask and sunglasses outline on my face.

I get tan even with SPF 70. I'll have to think about this.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Um...it takes me longer to finish my lip glosses/sticks, so that saves some money!


I don't wear much makeup except for around my eyes/eyebrows anyway, but it was nice in July/Aug to not worry about having zero makeup on the lower half of my face. I got to go to AK and not have my makeup melt off within minutes.
Oh, and I easily tan. No noticeable face mask tan lines tho.
ETA: I did wear different style masks, and changed them during the day. So maybe take along a variety that have different profiles to avoid a hard tan line?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Out of curiosity: has anyone contacted wdw to express their disappointment? Or planning to?


----------



## anthony2k7

Its seems macron is waffling and the impact on DLP still not clear, however emphasis was that people "should stay home".


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> My only issue (and this is real ) is I'm worried about tan lines at Disney. I don't want a mask and sunglasses outline on my face.
> 
> I get tan even with SPF 70. I'll have to think about this.



Hah you don’t have to convince me this is real, this is a dilemma I have every time I so much as put on sunglasses, I also tan super easy.

Its one of the first things that I wondered about way back when it was first brought up that Disney may open with masks, to be honest .


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Masks are A+++ when it’s cold. They’re a breathable scarf that doesn’t slip down.
> 
> The irony of there being a (small) anti mask protest here today while having snow on the ground and being cold enough for scarves is not lost on me.



definfiely didn't mind having a mask on when I was standing in line for 2+ hours in 50 degree weather waiting to vote - kept mea bit warmer


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321536855691722752


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321536855691722752



Devastating (for every reason) that we’ve arrived back here again.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321536855691722752


The only positive from this is that the lockdown is planned to only last until 1st December.

Most European countries planning a 2nd lockdown are this time planning on them being short sharp lockdowns.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Devastating (for every reason) that we’ve arrived back here again.



It's true.

Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that. 

I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.


----------



## figmentfinesse

BorderTenny said:


> Suddenly part of me is hoping Remy doesn't replace Figment as the unofficial mascot of Epcot, while another part of me suddenly wants to see Remy in a Figment costume.


Personally I would rather see Figment in a Remy costume.

so sad for DLP. I know we are all upset about the performers being cut (I’m gutted myself), but it really feels like Disney can’t catch a break right now.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

MrsBooch said:


> I don't know about this one - it's an active show. Maybe just some part time people are being let go?
> Everything else that has been cut was already dormant.



What’s there now is very blah.  The one person n stage might be considered a character attendant or DJ bc he or she just announces the characters and dances to hype up the kids.  It’s a shell of what it was and I still miss the puppets from the original Disney Jr Live on Stage!


----------



## JacknSally

Farro said:


> It's true.
> 
> Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that.
> 
> I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> My only issue (and this is real ) is I'm worried about tan lines at Disney. I don't want a mask and sunglasses outline on my face.
> 
> I get tan even with SPF 70. I'll have to think about this.



Moisturizer with SPF and foundation with SPF worked for me and I'm ghostly pale. Not even super high, I think the moisturizer is SPF 30 and my foundation is SPF 20.


----------



## Justrose

Farro said:


> Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that.
> 
> I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.



All of this.  I totally get it.


----------



## MrsBooch

France enters national lockdown Oct. 30:
Moms in my Mom's Facebook Group: but are they still allowed to trick or treat tho?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321543909319733248


----------



## Karin1984

MrsBooch said:


> France enters national lockdown Oct. 30:
> Moms in my Mom's Facebook Group: but are they still allowed to trick or treat tho?


 Not all American traditions get here to Europe ;-) 

Disneyland Paris has not responded yet. But it can't take long. 10% hope till the official news arrives.


----------



## MrsBooch

Karin1984 said:


> Not all American traditions get here to Europe ;-)
> 
> Disneyland Paris has not responded yet. But it can't take long. 10% hope till the official news arrives.



No i know - it was more a commentary/joke about how nuts people are over here (at least in my area) about trick or treating...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> It's true.
> 
> Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that.
> 
> I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.



I feel this deep in my soul. If I didn’t have Netflix and an extensive library I would be insane right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> No i know - it was more a commentary/joke about how nuts people are over here (at least in my area) about trick or treating...



It’s like that here too. As with everything else, kids are taking it in stride and adults are losing their ever loving minds.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Farro said:


> My only issue (and this is real ) is I'm worried about tan lines at Disney. I don't want a mask and sunglasses outline on my face.
> 
> I get tan even with SPF 70. I'll have to think about this.


I spent a good amount of time outdoors at parks this summer, never had any tan lines at all.


----------



## Leigh L

disneygirlsng said:


> I spent a good amount of time outdoors at parks this summer, never had any tan lines at all.


I got all sorts of weird tans lines from my disposable masks. We had a double-header softball game in Sept and I had triangle marks LOL


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> It's true.
> 
> Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that.
> 
> I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.



I get it.  This was me back in Apr-Jun.  And still now really.  The amount of stuff I have cut out from internet, tv etc.  I just don't need to deal with it.  I already deal with mental things, and don't need that on top of it.  Literally my TV is either on the Food Network watching Guy, or just watching Dinsey+.

I used to go all over Reddit, especially the sports pages.  But literally I've cut it down to a bunch of doggo and food subs.  Made me so happy.

Maybe it's putting my head in the sand, or whatever, but I don't care.


----------



## anthony2k7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321548334776094726


----------



## woody337

Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> My only issue (and this is real ) is I'm worried about tan lines at Disney. I don't want a mask and sunglasses outline on my face.
> 
> I get tan even with SPF 70. I'll have to think about this.


I burn if someone near me mentions the sun, and while my big forehead got a bit toasty (because sweat and my face sunscreen don't like to hang out) I didn't have an issue with a mask line. Still has as pale as ever, don't worry.


----------



## Sarahslay

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?


DLP has to follow what the French government says, and no way they'll shutter WDW if they aren't forced at this time. If you think anyone in Florida or higher up is about to close stuff down then you'll be waiting a while to see if it actually happens.


----------



## Mit88

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?



If they do, it won’t happen until mid-late January


----------



## DGsAtBLT

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?



Not without a metaphorical gun to their head.


----------



## woody337

Sarahslay said:


> DLP has to follow what the French government says, and no way they'll shutter WDW if they aren't forced at this time. If you think anyone in Florida or higher up is about to close stuff down then you'll be waiting a while to see if it actually happens.


Well considering WDW closed before any shutdowns, thats what I was meaning


----------



## anthony2k7

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?


Depends on what happens in the next week on subjects we aren't allowed to talk about. One outcome, no, the other maybe in January.

Japan is the next one to keep an eye on though.


----------



## anthony2k7

Sarahslay said:


> DLP has to follow what the French government says, and no way they'll shutter WDW if they aren't forced at this time. If you think anyone in Florida or higher up is about to close stuff down then you'll be waiting a while to see if it actually happens.


Whilst I agree. I suppose there is equally a scenario where if the situation got so bad there were next to no guests through the gates and no likely improvement for many weeks then wdw may reach a decision on costs to close.


----------



## Mit88

woody337 said:


> Well considering WDW closed before any shutdowns, thats what I was meaning



Disney wasn’t in the financial distress they currently are. They’ll make more of a fuss this time around given their reactions to California. We’d probably be looking at a buyout from Apple if another shutdown occurs, and if you think Chapek didn’t appreciate entertainment in the parks, wait until you see the Dapper Dan’s turned into Genius Bar Daniel’s


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Disney wasn’t in the financial distress they currently are. They’ll make more of a fuss this time around given their reactions to California. We’d probably be looking at a buyout from Apple if another shutdown occurs, and if you think Chapek didn’t appreciate entertainment in the parks, wait until you see the Dapper Dan’s turned into Genius Bar Daniel’s


And MDE only available on iPhone etc!


----------



## Sarahslay

anthony2k7 said:


> Whilst I agree. I suppose there is equally a scenario where if the situation got so bad there were next to no guests through the gates and no likely improvement for many weeks then wdw may reach a decision on costs to close.


I don't see that happening really, so many people will go no matter what happens with the virus, especially since WDW is seen as super safe. I could see them lowering capacity a hair but not much.


----------



## hertamaniac

I don't know how the Orlando-based travel agencies are staying afloat right now.  I presume many of them are also making pay cuts, layoffs and/or cutbacks given the symbiotic relationship(s) with the theme parks.


----------



## Sarahslay

woody337 said:


> Well considering WDW closed before any shutdowns, thats what I was meaning


This is different now, before I honestly believe they thought they'd be closed a few weeks and then we'd be past the worst of it (keep everyone inside and safe, the virus will go away, it'll be fine, blah blah blah). Now they know they're doing what they can to stay safe, and knowing how hard it is to get back open again they'd probably go kicking and screaming.


----------



## Karin1984

Sarahslay said:


> I don't see that happening really, so many people will go no matter what happens with the virus, especially since WDW is seen as super safe. I could see them lowering capacity a hair but not much.


Disneyland Paris is just as safe as WDW. 
But as the governor let WDW reopen in July when the figures skyhigh. DLP reopened when the figures were low.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Karin1984 said:


> Disneyland Paris is just as safe as WDW.
> But as the governor let WDW reopen in July when the figures skyhigh. DLP reopened when the figures were low.


I think your middle sentence and what has happened since is exactly why they won't close unless made too.


----------



## Mit88

Site that shall not be named showed off new permits that SSE will be going forward with its refurbishment


----------



## Sarahslay

Karin1984 said:


> Disneyland Paris is just as safe as WDW.
> But as the governor let WDW reopen in July when the figures skyhigh. DLP reopened when the figures were low.


Well of course it is, but when the government of France decides to shut everything down that means everything. Look at the US government, a shut down is more than likely not happening anytime soon.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named showed off new permits that SSE will be going forward with its refurbishment
> 
> View attachment 535143


I don't see an expiration which would indicate a automatic expiration in 1 year. That doesn't show a big job normally.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named showed off new permits that SSE will be going forward with its refurbishment
> 
> View attachment 535143


As long as it’s after the holiday season, my husband will lose it. He’s already sad about peoplemover, to lose one of his other favs from our trips would tear him apart. He hasn’t been in almost 3 years (I keep inviting him, but he never accepts), and said “I can deal with one of the rides being down, but I can’t handle both”


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm almost certain they have a plan for a "second wave" but again - not to get too into this - how can it be a wave if it never really stops....
anyway
My point is that I don't think the climates (politically, economically, governmentally, socially) are parallel enough to have WDW follow suite this time. 

They would of course be subject to the state rules should the state shut things down again, but as I said I  don't see that happening either.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Why would WDW shut again in January? Covid levels?


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> Why would WDW shut again in January? Covid levels?


I don't think they would unless pushed by the government be it local/state/federal.


----------



## rockpiece

They better open Ratatouille before they begin the refurb on Spaceship Earth. Epcot can't afford to have any more attractions closed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It's true.
> 
> Between this, the election, the fighting, the constant bad news (not pointing any fingers here!), the fear of my job furloughing and doing paycuts again, numbers going up, every social media site I read is crazy...it's all really getting to me. Like making me panic and I don't do that.
> 
> I may have to cut myself off of the internet for a while.



Take a break for yourself if you need it

Right now there is normal anxiety + Covid related anxiety + seasonal anxiety + election related anxiety .... It's a lot for anyone (and everyone) to deal with! 

At least new episodes of the Baby Yoda show in two days!


----------



## Vern60

osufeth24 said:


> I get it.  This was me back in Apr-Jun.  And still now really.  The amount of stuff I have cut out from internet, tv etc.  I just don't need to deal with it.  I already deal with mental things, and don't need that on top of it.  Literally my TV is either on the Food Network watching Guy, or just watching Dinsey+.
> 
> I used to go all over Reddit, especially the sports pages.  But literally I've cut it down to a bunch of doggo and food subs.  Made me so happy.
> 
> Maybe it's putting my head in the sand, or whatever, but I don't care.


See, now your talking! Just limit some of the exposure, everyone needs to remember to take care of themselves first, most importantly as we deal with all this in our own way.
I emailed my brother and had him send me our Mom's old Ranch Bean casserole recipe, woo hoo, I haven't had that in years  Sometimes it's the simple things can help turn ya around  
(I hope it tastes as good as I remember!)


----------



## Eric Smith

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?


I can't see any scenario where that happens short of a government mandate as happened in France.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> Why would WDW shut again in January? Covid levels?


Apparently some are concerned with the government (state or federal) forcing them to shutdown if Covid doesn’t die down. Discussion of if that is realistic or not is political so don’t go there, but that is why the topic popped up today.


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> Anyone think WDW will follow suit and shut back down?


Not voluntarily come hell or high water is my thinking.


----------



## gottalovepluto

woody337 said:


> Well considering WDW closed before any shutdowns, thats what I was meaning


They voluntarily shutdown DLR and now they can’t reopen. Sure, CA would have forcibly shut them down later, but every day they had waited would have been money in the bank for right now. They won’t make that mistake again imho.


----------



## xuxa777

anthony2k7 said:


> Depends on what happens in the next week on subjects we aren't allowed to talk about. One outcome, no, the other maybe in January.
> 
> Japan is the next one to keep an eye on though.


why Japan, they would have closed back in august if there was concern.


----------



## mamapenguin

gottalovepluto said:


> Apparently some are concerned with the government (state or federal) forcing them to shutdown if Covid doesn’t die down. Discussion of if that is realistic or not is political so don’t go there, but that is why the topic popped up today.


Where is that discussion going on?


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> why Japan, they would have closed back in august if there was concern.


Japan's situation isn't comparable to the US or France currently.  There's not a risk of Tokyo Disneyland closing down any time soon.


----------



## SarahC97

gottalovepluto said:


> Not voluntarily come hell or high water is my thinking.


Yep. I thought that one of the biggest reasons for the park reservation system was so they could have more control over crowds if needed. If they need to greatly reduce capacity, then they can -- and I thought this was all done to help reduce the chances of a full shutdown again.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> Not voluntarily come hell or high water is my thinking.


They clearly believe in their plan. Frankly, they have no reason not to. I believe in them, as well, and have a few trips booked.


----------



## skeeter31

mamapenguin said:


> Where is that discussion going on?


Not on Disboards as political discussions are against the rules


----------



## yulilin3

Will im afraid i have more bad news,  from a fb post on a performer's page,  all the tinks that flew during HEA were let go as well


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Will im afraid i have more bad news,  from a fb post on a performer's page,  all the tinks that flew during HEA were let go as well


I was wondering if that was going to happen. They weren’t named yesterday but I had a feeling they were part of the layoffs. Another sign HEA isn’t coming back anytime soon.


----------



## mamapenguin

skeeter31 said:


> Not on Disboards as political discussions are against the rules


Oh I thought maybe on one of the community boards here. I don’t visit other forums.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Will im afraid i have more bad news,  from a fb post on a performer's page,  all the tinks that flew during HEA were let go as well



Ouch. Do we think they attempt to hire them (or others) back on some date in 2021 to bring it back, show goes on without them, or HEA is a goner?


----------



## Marthasor

hertamaniac said:


> I don't know how the Orlando-based travel agencies are staying afloat right now.  I presume many of them are also making pay cuts, layoffs and/or cutbacks given the symbiotic relationship(s) with the theme parks.



TAs are typically independent contractors who work on commission.  They are not salaried employees.  They get paid their commissions after a client travels, however, so, no doubt, TAs have gotten crushed in all of this no matter what form of travel they specialize in.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Will im afraid i have more bad news,  from a fb post on a performer's page,  all the tinks that flew during HEA were let go as well


All fireworks crews are gone.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Ouch. Do we think they attempt to hire them (or others) back on some date in 2021 to bring it back, show goes on without them, or HEA is a goner?


HEA goes on without tink when the weather is poor so they could still do it. 
The tink role is probably the most specialized on wdw property,  the performer works only that hour a day and gets paid for the whole day plus insurance.  I don't know if they'll rehire


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Marthasor said:


> TAs are typically independent contractors who work on commission.  They are not salaried employees.  They get paid their commissions after a client travels, however, so, no doubt, TAs have gotten crushed in all of this no matter what form of travel they specialize in.


I didn’t realize they were paid after travel, I assumed it was after any PIF cancellation window passed. That stinks for those folks, for sure 
On a related note, I recently took an interview in Dallas, TX, where my hotel had a view of the Concur campus in Allen. They’re a big player in corporate travel services, and it was really eerie just how dormant that place was for my 3 days/2 nights in the start of the week.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> HEA goes on without tink when the weather is poor so they could still do it.
> The tink role is probably the most specialized on wdw property,  the performer works only that hour a day and gets paid for the whole day plus insurance.  I don't know if they'll rehire


I’ll be honest, from my view at the Liberty Square side of the hub the one time we saw the show, I don’t remember seeing Tink. It could, sadly for that group of performers, be done without their presence.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> HEA goes on without tink when the weather is poor so they could still do it.
> The tink role is probably the most specialized on wdw property,  the performer works only that hour a day and gets paid for the whole day plus insurance.  I don't know if they'll rehire



I remember learning that on KTTW when I was a teenager . And that there are so few people they can even put in that role, which is why I was curious about the future of Tink.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> All fireworks crews are gone.


That's the biggest indicator that nothing is coming back soon. To re-hire and train entire crews takes a lot of time and money. Clearly the money they'll save by not having these people on the payroll is more than what they think it will take to eventually replace (some of) them. Once things are better financially I am sure they'll revisit each form of entertainment and make the call them to bring them back or not.


----------



## yulilin3

They started taking down "where dreams come true" from the arch on western way,  posted a short clip on Instagram when i wasd driving under it


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> That's the biggest indicator that nothing is coming back soon. To re-hire and train entire crews takes a lot of time and money. Clearly the money they'll save by not having these people on the payroll is more than what they think it will take to eventually replace (some of) them. Once things are better financially I am sure they'll revisit each form of entertainment and make the call them to bring them back or not.


Yeah, though these laid off CMs do have rehire rights until the end of 2021. So they would get the first call if they want their old jobs back.


----------



## SarahC97

yulilin3 said:


> They started taking down "where dreams come true" from the arch on western way,  posted a short clip on Instagram when i wasd driving under it


For the repainting or because with all the layoffs it's no longer the place where dreams come true?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> They started taking down "where dreams come true" from the arch on western way,  posted a short clip on Instagram when i wasd driving under it



Obviously part of the re-do plan, but what a day to do that .


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Yeah, though these laid off CMs do have rehire rights until the end of 2021. So they would get the first call if they want their old jobs back.


That's encouraging. Hope they all find work in the meantime and can jump at the chance to go back when it happens.


----------



## yulilin3

SarahC97 said:


> For the repainting or because with all the layoffs it's no longer the place where dreams come true?


It's part of the new refurb, it'll say "the most magical place on earth"


----------



## Jennasis

So...they continue spending money on a Poly refurb that nobody asked for and hadn't been previously announced before Covid.  Plus redoing the entrance signs..again "who the heck asked??".  Plowing ahead on refurbs to SSE and insisting on the dang Star Wars Hotel (seriously who in their right mind is spending money on that vacation in this crap economy??).  And executives making stupid salaries.

But sure, let's fire Tinkerbelle.

The optics on this are terrible.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hereforthechurros said:


> That's the biggest indicator that nothing is coming back soon. To re-hire and train entire crews takes a lot of time and money. Clearly the money they'll save by not having these people on the payroll is more than what they think it will take to eventually replace (some of) them. Once things are better financially I am sure they'll revisit each form of entertainment and make the call them to bring them back or not.


Hopefully they poll recent visitors and those booked within whatever timeframe they eye for the restart of entertainment. Learning what we have learned these past months and 24 hours in particular, I’d cast my voice for bringing back as much lost live entertainment as possible before nighttime shows. Assuming near equal costs for show crews or fireworks spectaculars, I’d rather see performers back to work. Even if I don’t watch Indy ever again (or whatever it’s replaced with).


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> So...they continue spending money on a Poly refurb that nobody asked for and hadn't been previously announced before Covid.  Plus redoing the entrance signs..again "who the heck asked??".  Plowing ahead on refurbs to SSE and insisting on the dang Star Wars Hotel (seriously who in their right mind is spending money on that vacation in this crap economy??).  And executives making stupid salaries.
> 
> But sure, let's fire Tinkerbelle.
> 
> The optics on this are terrible.


Many of these things planned and financially scheduled for ahead of covid. Some paint on signs isn’t going to make a difference one way or another. The Poly refurb is part of the refurb schedule for hotels. The lobby piece reportedly is due to structural concerns with the beam. Star Wars hotel will see a direct return. The SSE is not plowing ahead.


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


> Many of these things planned and financially scheduled for ahead of covid. Some paint on signs isn’t going to make a difference one way or another. The Poly refurb is part of the refurb schedule for hotels. The lobby piece reportedly is due to structural concerns with the beam. Star Wars hotel will see a direct return. The SSE is not plowing ahead.



It's all bad optics.  Doesn't matter what their plan was.

And please...PLEASE...nobody is more of a Disney apologist than me.  They can do no wrong....and I am mad, and sad and so disappointed in them right now.  So please don't try to explain or defend their side.  I'm wallowing for  a while.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

rteetz said:


> All fireworks crews are gone.


Are we sure they weren't eligible for displacement transfers?  Could be they'll just be in a different role for a while until fireworks come back.


----------



## rteetz

Douglas Dubh said:


> Are we sure they weren't eligible for displacement transfers?  Could be they'll just be in a different role for a while until fireworks come back.


Some have been given transfers. They don’t have 28,000 open positions though.


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> It's all bad optics.  Doesn't matter what their plan was.


I don’t disagree but they still have to operate if they want to survive.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

rteetz said:


> Some have been given transfers. They don’t have 28,000 open positions though.


Yes. I personally know a few CM's that got layoff notices this week.  They were all part timers.  The full timers I know are either working or waiting to see to where they'll be transferred.


----------



## randumb0

They let the fireworks crew go? Didn't they just run tests at Epcot a couple weeks ago?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I feel at this point Covid has ruined SO MUCH that I may sound defensive of Disney’s actions sometimes but it’s more like lack of surprise at this point. When something happens it’s just like yep saw that one coming, yep that sucks add it to the list, yep whats lost next? 

Kind of like how it was a huge deal in March when schools closed, but now I’m fully expecting it to happen over and over and just shake my head at all of it and everything big and small kids keep missing out on.

I hope it’s understood I am not trying to downplay how awful it is when it’s your (general) livelihood that’s impacted.


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> Yes one of my friends wasd the first female sarge,  she was also paige turner from CoH
> Also affected are the citizens of main street



she has always been my favorite - so heartbreaking


----------



## rteetz

randumb0 said:


> They let the fireworks crew go? Didn't they just run tests at Epcot a couple weeks ago?


That wasn’t to bring fireworks back though. Fireworks aren’t coming back for 4+ months at the earliest as it is. These are the operations crews that run these shows on a daily night.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## yulilin3

I


DGsAtBLT said:


> I feel at this point Covid has ruined SO MUCH that I may sound defensive of Disney’s actions sometimes but it’s more like lack of surprise at this point. When something happens it’s just like yep saw that one coming, yep that sucks add it to the list, yep whats lost next?
> 
> Kind of like how it was a huge deal in March when schools closed, but now I’m fully expecting it to happen over and over and just shake my head at all of it and everything big and small kids keep missing out on.
> 
> I hope it’s understood I am not trying to downplay how awful it is when it’s your (general) livelihood that’s impacted.


I think we all need to give each other some breathing room,  not everything has to be a confrontation or a discussion.  I'm devastated,  seriously didn't sleep last night thinking of everyone affected,  I'm riding ab emotional rollercoaster,  that doesn't mean I'm gonna get confrontational with anyone.


----------



## yulilin3

MinnieMSue said:


> she has always been my favorite - so heartbreaking


I'll let her know.  My kid's grew up watching CoH and being inspired by them and now my DD  is working with her on the Haunted Road family edition that she produced,   super crazy to think


----------



## Tigger's ally

sullivan.kscott said:


> I didn’t realize they were paid after travel, I assumed it was after any PIF cancellation window passed. That stinks for those folks, for sure
> On a related note, I recently took an interview in Dallas, TX, where my hotel had a view of the Concur campus in Allen. They’re a big player in corporate travel services, and it was really eerie just how dormant that place was for my 3 days/2 nights in the start of the week.


Concur is who I book my corporate travel through. Have never talked to an employee of theirs though.  All web based. Use them constantly.  Leave at 3 a.m. in the morning towards the Lou for flight to OKC.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Tigger's ally said:


> Concur is who I book my corporate travel through. Have never talked to an employee of theirs though.  All web based. Use them constantly.  Leave at 3 a.m. in the morning towards the Lou for flight to OKC.


DW, as well. She has spoken to them once in 3 years of traveling weekly. They also manage her firm’s expense reporting software. Honestly, I was shocked at how big their campus was.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I
> 
> I think we all need to give each other some breathing room,  not everything has to be a confrontation or a discussion.  I'm devastated,  seriously didn't sleep last night thinking of everyone affected,  I'm riding ab emotional rollercoaster,  that doesn't mean I'm gonna get confrontational with anyone.


I appreciate your reporting from the ground. I hate reading it sometimes, but it makes the numbers human.
Because of your posts, and little else, I’ve been inspired to give to the pantry a couple times.
Thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this was shared earlier but it filled my heart


----------



## rteetz

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/...0bFl3ynswN9TpJtAMuXnhbaEjXDyoKSoe-JGO9zdzzOL8
I find these statistics reportedly daily fascinating. Today seems to have been a very manageable day.


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> They started taking down "where dreams come true" from the arch on western way,  posted a short clip on Instagram when i wasd driving under it


Yes, for the re-do. It's going to be what we get for the "trimmed down" 50th celebration, a new paint job on the sign!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> Many of these things planned and financially scheduled for ahead of covid. Some paint on signs isn’t going to make a difference one way or another. The Poly refurb is part of the refurb schedule for hotels. The lobby piece reportedly is due to structural concerns with the beam. Star Wars hotel will see a direct return. The SSE is not plowing ahead.


I also wonder what kind of penalties they would face if they cancelled or delayed contracts?
I'm sure the construction workers/contractors appreciate the work.


----------



## one_cat

Considering how much Disney is pulling back now does anyone want to make a prediction around the Halloween and Christmas parties next year - 2021?


----------



## RamblingMad

gottalovepluto said:


> Not voluntarily come hell or high water is my thinking.



I can see further in park restrictions. I don’t think they will have to close if they can increase in park mitigations. But these might end up being too much for them to remain open.

The case count is really hitting the Midwest hard. The sunbelt is seeing cases go up, but it’s not as bad. And flu season is so far a nonevent.


----------



## rteetz

one_cat said:


> Considering how much Disney is pulling back now does anyone want to make a prediction around the Halloween and Christmas parties next year - 2021?


Far too early to know.


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> It’s like that here too. As with everything else, kids are taking it in stride and adults are losing their ever loving minds.


Well I think it’s one of those things that it’s just one more thing to be taken & a lot of us need just a little something to look forward to especially while I listen to the cat 3 winds continue to pound my house that already has sustained a pretty good amount of damage. So, yeah, something as silly as watching our kids dress up & trick or treat is a big deal to some of us right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> Yes, for the re-do. It's going to be what we get for the "trimmed down" 50th celebration, a new paint job on the sign!


Hey,  let's be fair,  there are 4 arches and 1 sign


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Well I think it’s one of those things that it’s just one more thing to be taken & a lot of us need just a little something to look forward to especially while I listen to the cat 3 winds continue to pound my house that already has sustained a pretty good amount of damage. So, yeah, something as silly as watching our kids dress up & trick or treat is a big deal to some of us right now.



You’re preaching to choir in terms of losing out on things. My kids have missed out on I don’t even know how many things from big to small, Disney trips, time with family, half a school year, birthday parties (their own), play dates, and on and on. Nobody has to explain to me how desperately kids are in need of fun. As parents we are doing our best to make the best out of it, and making new Halloween (in this case) traditions. It doesn’t help them to dwell on what we can’t or shouldn’t do. We are seeing large outbreaks where I am stemming from Thanksgiving a couple weeks ago because people just “needed” their dinners, unmodified. It is frustrating to say the least.

Kids are resilient and have been amazing throughout this, and I don’t just mean mine. They can understand the need to do things differently if the adults in their lives help them in that understanding. I am really proud of the kids, in general, through this. Sorry that is way more Covid than Disney, but go kids!


----------



## princesscinderella

The entrance signs to Disney property have needed to be refreshed for a while,  the characters and paint have really become faded by the sun.  Those repairs are helping keep others employed, unfortunately I wish entertainment was also a priority.

The best part of 2020 so far for our family is our neighbor’s dog just had puppies two weeks ago and we go for daily puppy cuddles. I can’t say no to the kids so it looks like they are getting another dog for Christmas


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> You’re preaching to choir in terms of losing out on things. My kids have missed out on I don’t even know how many things from big to small, Disney trips, time with family, half a school year, birthday parties (their own), play dates, and on and on. Nobody has to explain to me how desperately kids are in need of fun. As parents we are doing our best to make the best out of it, and making new Halloween (in this case) traditions. It doesn’t help them to dwell on what we can’t or shouldn’t do. We are seeing large outbreaks where I am stemming from Thanksgiving a couple weeks ago because people just “needed” their dinners, unmodified. It is frustrating to say the least.
> 
> Kids are resilient and have been amazing throughout this, and I don’t just mean mine. They can understand the need to do things differently if the adults in their lives help them in that understanding. I am really proud of the kids, in general, through this. Sorry that is way more Covid than Disney, but go kids!


Not all areas are the same. Our outbreak is largely under control & there are not restrictions on trick or treating so if we have power & not too much damage, we will do it. And as far as major holidays like thanksgiving, I remember my dad’s last thanksgiving. We didn’t know he had cancer & would die just 3 mos later so Covid or not se of us do need those get-togethers b/c it may be the last.


----------



## princesscinderella

SarahC97 said:


> Aww -- what kind of dog is it?


Boston terriers we already have two Bostons so what’s another .


----------



## one_cat

rteetz said:


> Far too early to know.


That’s why it’s called a prediction.


----------



## MinnieMSue

yulilin3 said:


> I'll let her know.  My kid's grew up watching CoH and being inspired by them and now my DD  is working with her on the Haunted Road family edition that she produced,   super crazy to think



that’s great!  I totally fangirled on FB. I think she replied to a comment or two I made on the CoH FB page and I saw her real name on there (which I now forget). . I saw through that how many different roles she has had. I was so upset when she wasn’t appearing as Paige as often and my trips didn’t coincide with her appearances. I did not know she was a sarge with the green army men.  She always made me so happy and I still smile thinking about her (and all the other performances I have seen with CoH).  I had really hoped they would be back for my March trip. Hope all the actors are ok.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Not all areas are the same. Our outbreak is largely under control & there are not restrictions on trick or treating so if we have power & not too much damage, we will do it. And as far as major holidays like thanksgiving, I remember my dad’s last thanksgiving. We didn’t know he had cancer & would die just 3 mos later so Covid or not se of us do need those get-togethers b/c it may be the last.



I’m not sure why you responded to my post about ToT-ing then if it’s not an issue in your area? Obviously much different in areas where it is not a major risk and there is not an outbreak. This stemmed from someone being curious about ToTing in a country where it’s so bad they’re closing theme parks.

This whole thing is prolonged by people making exceptions for everything they really want to do. Today we have expressed tons of sadness for not only the CMs who have lost their jobs today, but the tens of thousands that lost them since this started. As long as people keep spreading the virus in high risk situations (like unmasked indoor dinner parties), it’s going to continue to impact everything else. So yes, I’m frustrated. This is not primarily being spread by your clueless grocery store shopper with their nose hanging out of their mask.


----------



## rteetz

one_cat said:


> That’s why it’s called a prediction.


I’m not even in a place to make a prediction. I certainly think Disney hopes they can hold those parties. That’s revenue they don’t want to lose a second year in a row.


----------



## dlavender

@andyman8 I forgot to quote your post but wanted to say,


----------



## Mit88

Next years Halloween and Christmas party’s are happening....unless they don’t. Considering Universal intends, at this moment, to have a fully, or close to fully functioning HHN event 11 months from now, I would assume Disney is under the impression that they too will have their usual events.

But again, that’s right now. Could change tomorrow. Could change August 1st. I will say there’s probably a little more planning when it comes to HHN, so it’s definitely possible that they’re planning the event with plans in place that if things go awry that they’d still be able to host an event with almost a years worth of precautions and safety measures that could be instituted if need be.

If I were to guess, they still happen (the Disney party’s), but like Universal, they may also have backup plans for an event that’s “worth” the ticket admission but some former things not able to be in play replaced by newer covid-“safe” additions.

I’m currently more interested on how close to the wire Disney waits to pull back on the Park Hopping tickets that have been on sale starting January 1st. I’m guessing their mind is probably made up already one way or the other and they’re just holding on to the extra cash flow from the add ons until they absolutely need to make an announcement


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I’m not even in a place to make a prediction. I certainly think Disney hopes they can hold those parties. That’s revenue they don’t want to lose a second year in a row.



Parties:  Yes if the vaccine works and it’s been out for 3+ months.  Better chance for Christmas Party obviously (Nov vs Aug)


----------



## Makmak

Mit88 said:


> Next years Halloween and Christmas party’s are happening....unless they don’t. Considering Universal intends, at this moment, to have a fully, or close to fully functioning HHN event 11 months from now, I would assume Disney is under the impression that they too will have their usual events.
> 
> But again, that’s right now. Could change tomorrow. Could change August 1st. I will say there’s probably a little more planning when it comes to HHN, so it’s definitely possible that they’re planning the event with plans in place that if things go awry that they’d still be able to host an event with almost a years worth of precautions and safety measures that could be instituted if need be.
> 
> If I were to guess, they still happen (the Disney party’s), but like Universal, they may also have backup plans for an event that’s “worth” the ticket admission but some former things not able to be in play replaced by newer covid-“safe” additions.
> 
> I’m currently more interested on how close to the wire Disney waits to pull back on the Park Hopping tickets that have been on sale starting January 1st. I’m guessing their mind is probably made up already one way or the other and they’re just holding on to the extra cash flow from the add ons until they absolutely need to make an announcement


I second the “holding extra cash” argument


----------



## MickeyWaffles

one_cat said:


> That’s why it’s called a prediction.



So at this point it’s too early predict. There are too many factors in flux to possibly make a prediction.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I have cleaned my mask, packed my bags, and am flying to WDW on Friday.  Working from home is not fun and I am really looking forward to some down time.  On this Saturday, if anyone is in the MK and you see an old guy with a Mickey for President T shirt, come up and say hi (social distance please).


----------



## Karin1984

The word is in: Disneyland Paris closes from this Friday. 
They hope to be open from 19 DEC - 3 JAN for Christmas, if it is allowed. From 4 JAN - 12 FEB they will close either way.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Karin1984 said:


> The word is in: Disneyland Paris closes from this Friday.
> They hope to be open from 19 DEC - 3 JAN for Christmas, if it is allowed. From 4 JAN - 12 FEB they will close either way.



So covid doesn’t exist at Christmas?


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Parties:  Yes if the vaccine works and it’s been out for 3+ months.  Better chance for Christmas Party obviously (Nov vs Aug)




2021 might be the year to do the Christmas party. I didn't buy tickets last year because of complaints of overcrowding. _If_ they have them and limit the tickets sold I would totally buy them.


----------



## rteetz

Karin1984 said:


> The word is in: Disneyland Paris closes from this Friday.
> They hope to be open from 19 DEC - 3 JAN for Christmas, if it is allowed. From 4 JAN - 12 FEB they will close either way.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321797375875145731


----------



## gottalovepluto

mi*vida*loca said:


> So covid doesn’t exist at Christmas?


More likely they know if allowed to open it will spread at Xmas in general throughout communities, spiking cases and freaking out any government who opened back up again to close again in Jan. DLP isn’t worried they are spreading COVID, they’ve been forced closed by the gov. Maybe fighting the odds of a 3rd gov shutdown + slowest time of year just isn’t worth it.

I think they need not worry. Don’t think the governments want to open up just in time to allow holiday season. Imho DLP will reopen 2/13/21.


----------



## Sandiz08

I’m guessing these controlled lock downs are  to spread out infection rates. It sounds strategic but puzzling at the same time, so hey,  maybe DLP can open for Christmas cheer.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321780512420220930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321800550200053761


----------



## Karin1984

mi*vida*loca said:


> So covid doesn’t exist at Christmas?


You would think that, but no  
The current lockdown the French government has put in place is till the 1st of December. But as it's probably only during those last 2 weeks of December profitable to be open, that's what they hope for. Those two weeks are holiday weeks in almost all of Europe.

The first two weeks of December are also low(er) season. So like January - Mid Feb it's most likely cheaper to close the resort.


----------



## osufeth24

Is there something dropping on ShopDisney today?  I just went on to look for something, and got sent to virtual waiting room


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> Is there something dropping on ShopDisney today?  I just went on to look for something, and got sent to virtual waiting room


i don’t know but now I want to buy it...go figure


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Is there something dropping on ShopDisney today?  I just went on to look for something, and got sent to virtual waiting room


Must be. You have 10 mins to shop and then they kick you out of their website?   heck, sometimes it takes me 10 mins to checkout with all their tech glitches!


----------



## kelpricer

Now I’m sitting in shop Disney’s virtual waiting room for I have no idea what but I may want it


----------



## osufeth24

all I wanted was to buy the star wars and marvel masks (with the new material)


----------



## Shelleyfs

Today is the last day for AP discount.  People are probably grabbing some last minute things.


----------



## rteetz

I know the Minnie attraction stuff was in park yesterday did they put some of that online?


----------



## osufeth24

Shelleyfs said:


> Today is the last day for AP discount.  People are probably grabbing some last minute things.


oh dang, didn't realize that either.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

They have Minnie HM, just purchased, we shall see if I actually get...


----------



## cristen72

Just made all of my dining reservations for the week between Christmas and New Years.    I was pleasantly surprised at the availability, and got everything I wanted, including Oga’s for 4.


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

Hi everyone!  I hope someone can help out this technologically-challenged person.    In light of the recent devastating layoffs, I would like to make another donation to the cast member pantry and am having a difficult time finding the wish list on amazon. Does anyone have the link or super secret method to find the pantry on amazon?  I gave up searching their site.  Lol.  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyMinnie1971

IWantMickeyToo said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope someone can help out this technologically-challenged person.    In light of the recent devastating layoffs, I would like to make another donation to the cast member pantry and am having a difficult time finding the wish list on amazon. Does anyone have the link or super secret method to find the pantry on amazon?  I gave up searching their site.  Lol.  Thanks!



Here it is. Just an FYI, but there is also a Cast Member Toy Box for Christmas.
https://www.amazon.com/hz/wishlist/...adWNrdg0ERIL-NZaChMVGIfryGk7XCtnoIkDCTS5XHiRQ


----------



## HikingFam

cristen72 said:


> Just made all of my dining reservations for the week between Christmas and New Years.    I was pleasantly surprised at the availability, and got everything I wanted, including Oga’s for 4.


I actually had an easier time finding things for Christmas-New Years than I did for Thanksgiving week. Seems odd...


----------



## IWantMickeyToo

MickeyMinnie1971 said:


> Here it is. Just an FYI, but there is also a Cast Member Toy Box for Christmas.
> https://www.amazon.com/hz/wishlist/...adWNrdg0ERIL-NZaChMVGIfryGk7XCtnoIkDCTS5XHiRQ


Thank you!!!


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...crease-capacity-but-take-you-out-of-batuu.htm


----------



## rockpiece

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...crease-capacity-but-take-you-out-of-batuu.htm



The boarding groups lasted 5 minutes today and yesterday. That article says they were still gone within 10 seconds.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...crease-capacity-but-take-you-out-of-batuu.htm



Makes complete sense with where the queue is located. Better to fill that area outside of batuu to avoid further congestion in the land itself.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/monsters-inc-laugh-floor-signage-covered-at-magic-kingdom-attraction/


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> Makes complete sense with where the queue is located. Better to fill that area outside of batuu to avoid further congestion in the land itself.


they've been using the muppets queue as overflow since the park reopened


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7ryXvTmggl3yCohATvdlR8MaY62X-wRcRmA8-nPZMuU_c


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7ryXvTmggl3yCohATvdlR8MaY62X-wRcRmA8-nPZMuU_c



Finally


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7ryXvTmggl3yCohATvdlR8MaY62X-wRcRmA8-nPZMuU_c


*
I feel much more relaxed about our DHS day now!*


----------



## pixieprincess925

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7ryXvTmggl3yCohATvdlR8MaY62X-wRcRmA8-nPZMuU_c


I wonder how they'll implement checking off guests that will attend? Will they pick everyone from your party with a park reservation that day? Or will you be left to individually select them - delaying your ability to "join"


----------



## Sarahslay

JacknSally said:


> *I feel much more relaxed about our DHS day now!*


Me too! Christmas week with two weeks and an earlier open was going to be tough with my whole family. I've ridden it twice now, they've never even been since GE opened, so I was dreading the process since they HAVE to ride it. Now I can just go out on the balcony with my coffee and try my best.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

JacknSally said:


> *I feel much more relaxed about our DHS day now!*


Speak dumb to me. I haven't gone since rise opened and am going in TEN DAYS! What changes? We actually have 10 park days and went form 2 HS days down to 1 because it seemed like such a nightmare there.


----------



## rteetz

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Speak dumb to me. I haven't gone since rise opened and am going in TEN DAYS! What changes? We actually have 10 park days and went form 2 HS days down to 1 because it seemed like such a nightmare there.


You don’t have to be in DHS in order to obtain a group starting Nov. 3rd. You can do it from your house or room at 7AM. There still will be a 2PM drop.


----------



## Princess Merida

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...7ryXvTmggl3yCohATvdlR8MaY62X-wRcRmA8-nPZMuU_c


This is great news!  Our HWS day is Nov 10th and now I can go straight to a ride when we get there and not worry about being off in time to attempt to get a boarding group.


----------



## Sarahslay

pixieprincess925 said:


> I wonder how they'll implement checking off guests that will attend? Will they pick everyone from your party with a park reservation that day? Or will you be left to individually select them - delaying your ability to "join"


I'm guessing since it's all in MDE (reservation and tickets for select individuals) it will go by who in your party has a reservation and ticket. Like for Thanksgiving week it shows myself and my husband, so we can't select our kids too, but for christmas week it shows all of us have reservations so i can choose all of us (or the app will for me based on who has a reservation).


----------



## Sarahslay

I do hope that this helps the crowding in the mornings since people don't have to be there at park open to get a BG *crossing my fingers and toes*. One of my good friends is there today and he sent me a picture walking in of a sea of people that he captioned "gross"


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> You don’t have to be in DHS in order to obtain a group starting Nov. 3rd. You can do it from your house or room at 7AM. There still will be a 2PM drop.


that's awesome! i was ready to just skip Rise but we are star wars FREAKS so that was a really hard decision!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Nice! Finally taking advantage of a big benefit the park reservation system.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

I truly wonder if that will help the huge lines at park open too. It seems like the park fills up because people want a BG then they disperse to headliners to wait until their called.


----------



## JacknSally

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> Speak dumb to me. I haven't gone since rise opened and am going in TEN DAYS! What changes? We actually have 10 park days and went form 2 HS days down to 1 because it seemed like such a nightmare there.



*We haven't been since Rise (or even Galaxy's Edge) opened, either, and while it wouldn't be the end of the world if we couldn't ride it, we really want to since we aren't sure when we'll be back. 

From what I've been reading here on the boards, especially in the intense RotR tip thread lol, it seemed like our best hope of getting in a boarding group on our one DHS day was to Uber from Copper Creek to the Speedway near DHS (in case the buses weren't running early enough or were too full for us to get on an early bus) and walk to DHS so we could be in line by 8:30 to get into the park and find a spot with good signal by 10a to try for the first batch of boarding groups.*

*Now we can try at 7am from Copper Creek and if we don't get one, we don't have to rush to the park for rope drop or worry about missing an early bus or any of that. Much more relaxed now - I am thrilled!*


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> Me too! Christmas week with two weeks and an earlier open was going to be tough with my whole family. I've ridden it twice now, they've never even been since GE opened, so I was dreading the process since they HAVE to ride it. Now I can just go out on the balcony with my coffee and try my best.



you said it! Thanksgiving week for us - i was researching where to stand, wifi or no wifi, PHEW what a releif. 
I was freaking out too bc I wanted to ride Runaway Railway but then I was nervous that we wouldn't be out in time for the 10am boarding group call. DOUBLE PHEW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I truly wonder if that will help the huge lines at park open too. It seems like the park fills up because people want a BG then they disperse to headliners to wait until their called.



Before Covid it had a huge impact on rope drop crowds at DHS. That park could really benefit from getting its full rope drop touring advantage back if this encourages people to come later.


----------



## MrsBooch

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I truly wonder if that will help the huge lines at park open too. It seems like the park fills up because people want a BG then they disperse to headliners to wait until their called.



I think it will do exactly that - from all of the vlogs i've watched people rush to get in to be able to hit Railway soon enough to get out to get the 10am group.


----------



## osufeth24

Shelby Schroepfer said:


> I truly wonder if that will help the huge lines at park open too. It seems like the park fills up because people want a BG then they disperse to headliners to wait until their called.



It should, to me this was the reason why they had to change something.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> You don’t have to be in DHS in order to obtain a group starting Nov. 3rd. You can do it *from your house* or room at 7AM. There still will be a 2PM drop.


What is considered “near” HS?  I’m only asking because I really hope this gives a real preference to resort guests and whoever is in nearby hotels , maybe even as far as UOR guests coming over for the day.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *We haven't been since Rise opened, either, and while it wouldn't be the end of the world if we couldn't ride it, we really want to since we aren't sure when we'll be back.
> 
> From what I've been reading here on the boards, especially in the intense RotR tip thread lol, it seemed like our best hope of getting in a boarding group on our one DHS day was to Uber from Copper Creek to the Speedway near DHS (in case the buses weren't running early enough or were too full for us to get on an early bus) and walk to DHS so we could be in line by 8:30 to get into the park and find a spot with good signal by 10a to try for the first batch of boarding groups.
> *
> *Now we can try at 7am from Copper Creek and if we don't get one, we don't have to rush to the park for rope drop or worry about missing an early bus or any of that. Much more relaxed now - I am thrilled!*



Our trip never happened (obviously, lol), but the only hiccup I anticipated pre trip was how the heck we were going to successfully make it from the Poly by bus to DHS with enough time to get a BG. It was the fairest way at the time so whatever, but with the park reservation system preventing everybody from grabbing a just in case BG, I hope this method sticks around.


----------



## Vern60

JacknSally said:


> *I feel much more relaxed about our DHS day now!*


Me Too!! < Two exclamation marks


----------



## osufeth24

sullivan.kscott said:


> What is considered “near” HS?  I’m only asking because I really hope this gives a real preference to resort guests and whoever is in nearby hotels , maybe even as far as UOR guests coming over for the day.



With it being at 7am there's no way you can limit it like that.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> What is considered “near” HS?  I’m only asking because I really hope this gives a real preference to resort guests and whoever is in nearby hotels , maybe even as far as UOR guests coming over for the day.


Obviously not defined. If an AP local is not staying on property but has a reservation I don’t see why they wouldn’t be able to join the boarding groups.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

This change for ROTR is great news! I sure wish it was that way in February when the kids were sleeping and we didn’t want to wake them up to go get a BG. Sent my husband & brother in law off on their own. If only I could have booked that BG from BLT!


----------



## Vern60

Sarahslay said:


> Me too! Christmas week with two weeks and an earlier open was going to be tough with my whole family. I've ridden it twice now, they've never even been since GE opened, so I was dreading the process since they HAVE to ride it. Now I can just go out on the balcony with my coffee and try my best.


I know what you mean, so great! We'll be staying at CBR Christmas week and I was dreading trying to get in the skyliner line, rushing to the park, etc etc. I had already warned my kids that we probably won't be riding that, and I was thinking of just skipping it entirely. Now, at least we know if we get a boarding group or not. Either way it sounds like a more relaxing breakfast!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

kelpricer said:


> Now I’m sitting in shop Disney’s virtual waiting room for I have no idea what but I may want it


Sorry but y'all have NO chill


----------



## PrincessV

Great news about ROTR! I think this must have come about due to complaints - when I was there last week and got a BG, I heard a couple near me say they didn't get in and were really mad because ROTR was the only reason they were in DHS that day. If folks can know ahead of time if they get a BG or not, that could cut down on both complaints, and Guests burning a park reservation/ticket day on something they don't even want - which just may ease the congestion in DHS.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

That line about wherever else nearby you may be just seems to me like an catch all for your offsite hotel, breakfast, your house, whatever. That would be big yikes if they attempted anything more complicated than allowing a park reservation holder to book a BG, IMO. I do not trust their systems to do that.

You should theoretically be able to book a BG from Canada (hi ) if you have a reservation attached to you, just like I could get a BG from here if I was logged into someone’s account who was in DHS.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

This is great news about ROTR!!

If only we could get park hopping !


----------



## hereforthechurros

Booking ADRs looks totally different today. New design!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Obviously not defined. If an AP local is not staying on property but has a reservation I don’t see why they wouldn’t be able to join the boarding groups.


Oh. I saw something about being “in proximity.” That’s why I asked. Either way, the morning crush and aimless milling about should be alleviated a little. Might even help with Skyliner lines.
I think it’s a great idea either way.


----------



## hereforthechurros

PrincessV said:


> Great news about ROTR! I think this must have come about due to complaints - when I was there last week and got a BG, I heard a couple near me say they didn't get in and were really mad because ROTR was the only reason they were in DHS that day. If folks can know ahead of time if they get a BG or not, that could cut down on both complaints, and Guests burning a park reservation/ticket day on something they don't even want - which just may ease the congestion in DHS.


Asking everyone to arrive at rope drop was never a good idea in the time of COVID. Sooo glad they're rectifying that.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Oh. I saw something about being “in proximity.” That’s why I asked. Either way, the morning crush and aimless milling about should be alleviated a little. Might even help with Skyliner lines.
> I think it’s a great idea either way.


Yep, I think that’s the driving factor for this change.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

PrincessV said:


> Great news about ROTR! I think this must have come about due to complaints - when I was there last week and got a BG, I heard a couple near me say they didn't get in and were really mad because ROTR was the only reason they were in DHS that day. If folks can know ahead of time if they get a BG or not, that could cut down on both complaints, and Guests burning a park reservation/ticket day on something they don't even want - which just may ease the congestion in DHS.



And if you don’t get one at 7 am you can change over to another park if it has availability. 

Right now I have two DHS days reserved in case we didn’t get a BG. If we get one on the first day we will switch the second day to another park.


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

mi*vida*loca said:


> This is great news about ROTR!!
> 
> If only we could get park hopping !


oh if only! we are TOTAL hoppers and the thought of spending an entire day at one park has us pretty bummed. YES we know we can do everything faster due to capacity and what not but we love being able to dip into the 4 parks 5 or 6 times a piece during a 10 day trip. And being able to decide on a whim to go to another park is so awesome. I totally believe the park reservation system allows for this even though I can't explain how. I feel like with the major extended hours over the next 2 months is a great time to roll it out too.


----------



## PrincessV

DGsAtBLT said:


> That line about wherever else nearby you may be just seems to me like an catch all for your offsite hotel, breakfast, your house, whatever. That would be big yikes if they attempted anything more complicated than allowing a park reservation holder to book a BG, IMO. I do not trust their systems to do that.
> 
> You should theoretically be able to book a BG from Canada (hi ) if you have a reservation attached to you, just like I could get a BG from here if I was logged into someone’s account who was in DHS.


I'm wondering about this, too. I live 100 miles from WDW and do day trips -is MDE going to have some programming to know if I'm within whatever magical boundary is set for "nearby"? I'd love to get (or know that I didn't get) a BG before making that drive.


----------



## Stefne

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> They have Minnie HM, just purchased, we shall see if I actually get...


Thank you for the heads up!  I so wanted those minnie ears.  Hopefully I actually receive them.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Does this possibly change up the opening around 9am they have been doing or is the thought that there will still be enough volume of people showing up to warrant opening that early?


----------



## rockpiece

Stefne said:


> Thank you for the heads up!  I so wanted those minnie ears.  Hopefully I actually receive them.


Wow I just looked and was able to get the mug that was not available earlier this morning. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rteetz

HokieRaven5 said:


> Does this possibly change up the opening around 9am they have been doing or is the thought that there will still be enough volume of people showing up to warrant opening that early?


I’d think they will still open prior to 10AM. It may not be that early anymore but they typically like to at least open Hollywood Boulevard and let people there until other areas open.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> That line about wherever else nearby you may be just seems to me like an catch all for your offsite hotel, breakfast, your house, whatever. That would be big yikes if they attempted anything more complicated than allowing a park reservation holder to book a BG, IMO. I do not trust their systems to do that.
> 
> You should theoretically be able to book a BG from Canada (hi ) if you have a reservation attached to you, just like I could get a BG from here if I was logged into someone’s account who was in DHS.


I have a park reservation on the 10th, eager to test this out from my house (about 20 minutes away)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Considering when the system doesn't work properly I was able to obtain a boarding group from Canada (!!) I'm pretty sure it won't be looking at how close you are to WDW distance wise.  As long as you have a reservation I would guess you'd be good to go!


----------



## mattpeto

While the change sounds great for convenience, this actually will make it harder for people to get a BG at 7 am.  Larger pool of people trying to get BG now...

Maybe the plexiglass adds allowing for more ride capacity with counter that overall.

Still a win though...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

scrappinginontario said:


> Considering when the system doesn't work properly I was able to obtain a boarding group from Canada (!!) I'm pretty sure it won't be looking at how close you are to WDW distance wise.  As long as you have a reservation I would guess you'd be good to go!



Theoretically with the right flight (and an open border ), you could totally make it.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> While the change sounds great for convenience, this actually will make it harder for people to get a BG at 7 am.  Larger pool of people trying to get BG now...
> 
> Maybe the plexiglass adds allowing for more ride capacity with counter that overall.
> 
> Still a win though...


You still have to have a park reservation. Theoretically everyone with a reservation could be in the park at 10AM prior to this.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> You don’t have to be in DHS in order to obtain a group starting Nov. 3rd. You can do it from your house or room at 7AM. There still will be a 2PM drop.



@DGsAtBLT suggested this monnnnths ago.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> @DGsAtBLT suggested this monnnnths ago.


Many suggested this December 2019


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> @DGsAtBLT suggested this monnnnths ago.



In fairness I think a lot did. But I’ll be patiently waiting for my royalty cheque from Disney anyways. Hope it comes faster than the AP refund.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Many suggested this December 2020



Yeah but pre-pandemic it made more sense. Maybe I’m a psychopath but I didn’t mind the aspect of earning the ability to ride Rise. But now, unnecessarily crowding the parks, especially at rope drop, causing many congestion points has seemed very dangerous and short sighted.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Many suggested this December 2020



You speaking from the future there?  What “fun” surprises does the rest of 2020 hold? Did new magnets get released?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> In fairness I think a lot did. But I’ll be patiently waiting for my royalty cheque from Disney anyways. Hope it comes faster than the AP refund.



You’ll receive an “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” commemorative T-Shirt at the 20 year anniversary event for Carpets of Aladdin on May 24th, 2021


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321879403429810176


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> You speaking from the future there?  What “fun” surprises does the rest of 2020 hold? Did new magnets get released?


Lol, it's been that type of week,  I'll fix it


----------



## DanSchwartz

Looks like new reservation procedures for Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride begins next week.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


Makes sense,  if you get bg 1 through 10 you'll be called before 11am


----------



## rteetz

DanSchwartz said:


> View attachment 535357
> 
> Looks like new reservation procedures for Star Wars Rise of the Resistance ride begins next week.


Yep, Nov. 3rd. Being heavily discussed here already. It will help alleviate crowding at opening.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> You still have to have a park reservation. Theoretically everyone with a reservation could be in the park at 10AM prior to this.



Right...

People with Reservations > People that Entered the Park before opening.

More overall competition for the 7 am BG.


----------



## yulilin3

I guess now we'll see how popular MMRR really is


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Right...
> 
> People with Reservations > People that Entered the Park before opening.
> 
> More overall competition for the 7 am BG.


I don’t think it will make much of a different overall actually. You’ll still have people that don’t know, forget, sleep through, etc.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> I guess now we'll see how popular MMRR really is



MMRR gets too much flack because of what it replaced. It’s a perfectly fine addition. Would I wait 75 minutes for it now that I’ve ridden it? Almost certainly not. But I’ll probably ride it every time I’m in the park, something I didn’t do with GMR, and I really liked GMR. They could have done far worse as a replacement


----------



## twinmom13

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it will make much of a different overall actually. You’ll still have people that don’t know, forget, sleep through, etc.


Agreed.  I expect many people who did not find it worth it to be at HS at 10 will also not find it worth it to be up and on MDE at 7.  It will definitely save everyone a lot of stress, though.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Lol, it's been that type of week,  I'll fix it



Lol I hear that, I had to really sit and think about if December 2020 has come and gone yet before I said anything.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol I hear that, I had to really sit and think about if December 2020 has come and gone yet before I said anything.



I didn’t even think twice until you said something. What is time anymore?


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

twinmom13 said:


> Agreed.  I expect many people who did not find it worth it to be at HS at 10 will also not find it worth it to be up and on MDE at 7.  It will definitely save everyone a lot of stress, though.


The thing is with our plan to take the skyliner from AOA we would've had to be awake by 7 am anyway just to get in the park by 10! Now we can sleep in lol


----------



## rpb718

Just back from our 9 day trip and a few notes...

We started Monday and Tuesday at Universal and spent quite a bit of time in HP as well as Seuss lands.  HP lands in both parks are quite crowded.

We went to EPCOT on weekdays (not Friday-Sunday) so we only got a Taste of a Taste of F&W rather than a Taste of F&W.  Felt like at least a quarter of the food kiosks are closed during the week and only available on weekends - at least 4 we wanted to try were.  Couldn't get a BG for ROTR in the 2 days we tried.  Heard about the layoffs while we were there but only catching up now on the Disboards.  (We did see the Green Drummers in the cavalcade on Tuesday - hoping they weren't part of the layoff.)  We did run into the closed standby line for MMRR but just went to TSL instead and returned later.   Did MK and AK over the weekend.  Both seemed fairly crowded.  If you get a chance to do Chef Mickey before it reverts back to character breakfast - do it.  Topolino's character breakfast was very well done (and not loud at all).

This trip brought to the fore something we hadn't considered.  When we first went to WDW years ago, it was all about the rides, shopping and food and the entertainment was secondary.  Sure we'd watch a parade or nighttime fireworks or do a M&G if we wanted, but it wasn't a priority.  While we still enjoy the shopping and the food (especially the food), our trips have evolved over time to focus a bit away from the rides and more on the WDW experience - key to that is the entertainment.  Staying over at BC or BW, you could hear a lot of what was going on over at EPCOT or even the stuff happening on the Boardwalk.  There was an eerie and unnatural silence in the evenings this trip.  I know there are folks here that don't particularly care for these intangibles at this point in their lives, but to paraphrase from "Miracle on 34th Street" - "Someday you're going to find that your way of touring WDW isn't enough.  And when you do, don't overlook those lovely intangibles. You'll discover those are the only things that are worthwhile."

A while back I said that the recovery at WDW will not be swift.  Various news over the past month make it more likely that this time next year folks will need to be content to enjoy a "Taste of 50th Anniversary" as I contemplate whether a return in 2023 may be too soon.

ETA - There's a certain level of cruelty to having all the Friendship boats go out mid-day to go through their paces running and docking at the various docks between EPCOT and HS and not being able to get on them.  We saw that every day we were around BW or EP on our trip.


----------



## Lilias

Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "

How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo


----------



## rteetz

Lilias said:


> Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "
> 
> How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo


Yeah that doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Lilias

Yeah, I guess we'll wait and see what happens on Tuesday!  I will try not to stress out until then


----------



## jemtx

Will the ride still start at 10 am or will people who got boarding groups start at 9 am the days the park opens at that hour?


----------



## andyman8

Lilias said:


> ...If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park...


Why would anyone be at a different Disney theme park at 7am? There's no Park Hopper. That response doesn't make much sense to me.

I'm still going to guess that as long as you have an active park reservation for that day, you'll be able to claim a BG. There could be problems with that, but we'll see.


----------



## rteetz

jemtx said:


> Will the ride still start at 10 am or will people who got boarding groups start at 9 am the days the park opens at that hour?


It would begin when the park opens as long as the ride opens with the park. There are days where due to technical issues the ride has delayed openings.


----------



## JacknSally

Lilias said:


> Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "
> 
> How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo



*Maybe I'm misunderstanding it, but t**hat seems ilke they'll likely use geofencing and if location services indicate you're not on property or within a certain radius of DHS, I guess the app wouldn't allow you to attempt to join a group.*


----------



## yulilin3

jemtx said:


> Will the ride still start at 10 am or will people who got boarding groups start at 9 am the days the park opens at that hour?


RotR will most likely continue to open at 10am with the first bg


----------



## yulilin3

I just got this email





Enter the Virtual Queue for Rise of the Resistance before you arrive at the Park​We're excited about your upcoming reservation to visit _Disney's Hollywood Studios_!
It will come as no surprise to our Guests that _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance is one of the most popular experiences at _Walt Disney World Resort_ and the virtual queue itself has become equally popular. To make the virtual queue process even more convenient and help Guests plan ahead, we will be piloting a new approach starting Tuesday, Nov. 3.
Here's how it will work:

Guests with a valid ticket or pass and a Disney Park Pass Reservation for Disney's Hollywood Studios will be able to access the virtual queue system starting 7 a.m. on the day of their park reservation to check for an available boarding group. This can be done before you leave your Resort hotel or wherever else you happen to be nearby at that time.
Just as we do today, a second round of virtual queue inventory will still be released at 2 p.m., to anyone who wasn’t already able to join a boarding group earlier in the day.
For people who receive a later boarding time or are waiting for the second round of virtual queue inventory, we encourage them to take their time in getting to the park. Go back to sleep, have breakfast, check out the pool and relax a bit before journeying over to Disney's Hollywood Studios.

*Tips for getting into the virtual queue*

By the day before your visit, make sure you have done the following:
Have an account in _My Disney Experience_
Download the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app* on your smart device or ensure you have the most updated version of the app before arriving at the park
Link and assign your tickets to a _My Disney Experience_ account
Have a valid Disney Park Pass reservation for Disney’s Hollywood Studios for the day


Virtual queue is only accessible via the _My Disney Experience_ app. You must use the app on a smart device rather than using a browser when attempting to enroll in virtual queue for the 7 a.m. inventory drop.


Please keep in mind, only one Guest per traveling party should attempt to enroll in virtual queue. Multiple Guests and devices attempting to enroll the same party could complicate securing a boarding group. As a reminder, in order to be eligible for the 2 p.m. virtual queue enrollment, all Guests in a party must already be inside Disney’s Hollywood Studios.


Guests who need additional help joining the virtual queue for the 2 p.m. enrollment time should seek out a Guest Relations or Guest Experience Team Cast Member at Disney's Hollywood Studios.

Please keep in mind that joining the virtual queue *does not guarantee* the ability to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance. To accommodate physical distancing, there are a limited number of admissions for Guests to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance. The virtual queue for this popular attraction tends to fill quickly.
If you need further assistance joining the virtual queue, the following options are available to you:

Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 939-4357 for website support, (407) 939-1936 for reservations, or use the chat feature on DisneyWorld.com
To aid in physical distancing efforts, Resort Guests and Disney Vacation Club Guests can press "0" from their in-room phone or use the chat feature within _My Disney Experience_. Disney Vacation Club Guests can also call DVC Member Services at (800) 800-9800.


----------



## rosieposie3

Lilias said:


> Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "
> 
> How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo


I really hope that's not the case. I thought the changes would be great for us but we're staying at the Hilton Bonnet Creek and this makes it seem like we will have to travel to access the boarding group at 7am. Damn.


----------



## Lilias

JacknSally said:


> *Maybe I'm misunderstanding it, but t**hat seems ilke they'll likely use geofencing and if location services indicate you're not on property or within a certain radius of DHS, I guess the app wouldn't allow you to attempt to join a group.*



I guess I'll wait and see how this goes next week, but if it does indeed look like you _have_ to be on Disney property in order to try, then I guess I'll be in the market for something on 12/14 and say bye to an extra night of the Hard Rock at Universal D: 

That can't be what's going to happen, though, because then locals are going to be all over Disney property at 7 AM and...then what?  Just makes no sense.


----------



## Lilias

Ohmygooodd okay now someone has a screenshot that all you need is the park reservation, lol nobody knows what's going onnnnn

Man, I just love the chaos of big changes like this as everyone tries to figure out what the heck is happening


----------



## yulilin3

On the HUB Disney does say that you can obviously change your park reservation same day if you wish and if there's availability at another park. No extra wording on the "closeness" for the bg at 7am


----------



## JacknSally

Lilias said:


> I guess I'll wait and see how this goes next week, but if it does indeed look like you _have_ to be on Disney property in order to try, then I guess I'll be in the market for something on 12/14 and say bye to an extra night of the Hard Rock at Universal D:
> 
> That can't be what's going to happen, though, because then locals are going to be all over Disney property at 7 AM and...then what?  Just makes no sense.



*Maybe this is Disney's not-so-subtle way to boost breakfast bookings at the resorts. *


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I just got this email
> 
> ​
> 
> ​​
> ​
> Enter the Virtual Queue for Rise of the Resistance before you arrive at the Park​We're excited about your upcoming reservation to visit _Disney's Hollywood Studios_!
> It will come as no surprise to our Guests that _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance is one of the most popular experiences at _Walt Disney World Resort_ and the virtual queue itself has become equally popular. To make the virtual queue process even more convenient and help Guests plan ahead, we will be piloting a new approach starting Tuesday, Nov. 3.
> Here's how it will work:​
> Guests with a valid ticket or pass and a Disney Park Pass Reservation for Disney's Hollywood Studios will be able to access the virtual queue system starting 7 a.m. on the day of their park reservation to check for an available boarding group. *This can be done before you leave your Resort hotel or wherever else you happen to be nearby at that time.*
> Just as we do today, a second round of virtual queue inventory will still be released at 2 p.m., to anyone who wasn’t already able to join a boarding group earlier in the day.
> For people who receive a later boarding time or are waiting for the second round of virtual queue inventory, we encourage them to take their time in getting to the park. Go back to sleep, have breakfast, check out the pool and relax a bit before journeying over to Disney's Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> *Tips for getting into the virtual queue*​
> By the day before your visit, make sure you have done the following:
> Have an account in _My Disney Experience_
> Download the _My Disney Experience_ mobile app* on your smart device or ensure you have the most updated version of the app before arriving at the park
> Link and assign your tickets to a _My Disney Experience_ account
> Have a valid Disney Park Pass reservation for Disney’s Hollywood Studios for the day
> 
> Virtual queue is only accessible via the _My Disney Experience_ app. You must use the app on a smart device rather than using a browser when attempting to enroll in virtual queue for the 7 a.m. inventory drop.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind, only one Guest per traveling party should attempt to enroll in virtual queue. Multiple Guests and devices attempting to enroll the same party could complicate securing a boarding group. As a reminder, in order to be eligible for the 2 p.m. virtual queue enrollment, all Guests in a party must already be inside Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> Guests who need additional help joining the virtual queue for the 2 p.m. enrollment time should seek out a Guest Relations or Guest Experience Team Cast Member at Disney's Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that joining the virtual queue *does not guarantee* the ability to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance. To accommodate physical distancing, there are a limited number of admissions for Guests to experience _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance. The virtual queue for this popular attraction tends to fill quickly.
> If you need further assistance joining the virtual queue, the following options are available to you:​
> Call the Disney Reservation Center at (407) 939-4357 for website support, (407) 939-1936 for reservations, or use the chat feature on DisneyWorld.com
> To aid in physical distancing efforts, Resort Guests and Disney Vacation Club Guests can press "0" from their in-room phone or use the chat feature within _My Disney Experience_. Disney Vacation Club Guests can also call DVC Member Services at (800) 800-9800.


So, as most expected here, it appears to be the honor system. They're just asking that you're "nearby".


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> So, as most expected here, it appears to be the honor system. They're just asking that you're "nearby".


yes, I do not expect them to use gps for this at all


----------



## Mit88

They don’t want people like me, in NY thinking it’s cute to make a park reservation that I don’t intend on using and getting a boarding group that I don’t intend on using which in turn screws over someone that misses out that is down there and wants to ride Rise.

I like that you can change your park reservation to another park if you miss out, that may spread the crowds out a little neater


----------



## kimberwee

mi*vida*loca said:


> And if you don’t get one at 7 am you can change over to another park if it has availability.
> 
> Right now I have two DHS days reserved in case we didn’t get a BG. If we get one on the first day we will switch the second day to another park.



100% this...This change really helps when planning short trips...we only have a 2nd DHS day planned, in case we don't get our RoTR BG on our first DHS day. This allows my family to move on to a different park instead ...
It would be even more amazing if we could magically get park hoppers back before our May trip...


----------



## mi*vida*loca

kimberwee said:


> 100% this...This change really helps when planning short trips...we only have a 2nd DHS day planned, in case we don't get our RoTR BG on our first DHS day. This allows my family to move on to a different park instead ...
> It would be even more amazing if we could magically get park hoppers back before our May trip...



Yes we only have 4 park days. We were going to skip AK for a second day at DHS just in case. This helps us so much !!


----------



## MrsBooch

I mean, does it matter how confusing the messaging is now? it's only five days away. We've waited longer for other things. We can do this....


----------



## yulilin3

The closeness thing reminds me of the day i figured out i could get into the vq for hagrid's from the I4 exit to Universal Blvd,  i always waited until i parked at citywalk.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Oh I just realized my HS day is the day this starts.  Boo - now I get to fight with all the bloggers as well.


----------



## osufeth24

Just wouldn't make sense to have to be on property.  I live 25 minutes away, would be stupid to ask me to come on property at 7, then just drive around for 3 hours.


----------



## Sarahslay

Lilias said:


> Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "
> 
> How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo


That makes zero sense with no park hopping. How are you going to be in another park and get a boarding group for a park that you have to have a reservation at that day? This would put local APs at a severe disadvantage and cause crowding in areas they don't need, especially if they aren't opening parking lots that early.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> They don’t want people like me, in NY thinking it’s cute to make a park reservation that I don’t intend on using and getting a boarding group that I don’t intend on using which in turn screws over someone that misses out that is down there and wants to ride Rise.
> 
> I like that you can change your park reservation to another park if you miss out, that may spread the crowds out a little neater


I have a friend who had this reaction when I told him today (he's actually at HS today). He's like "so I could get a BG from *insert city name*?" and discussing how there would be some jerk AP holder with no intentions of going just getting a BG because they can. BUT that takes weeks of planning since HS reservations book up so far in advance.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I don’t think it will make much of a different overall actually. You’ll still have people that don’t know, forget, sleep through, etc.


And, those that come in later now/before this announcement didn’t care to have a BG that day. I’d imagine there will still be a few people like that (albeit a tiny minority, I know). Some of the people that were there at 10 before, it’s because they wanted a BG and MAYBE little else. Say they get group 30, or whatever. Now they can come in at 11:30, do a Docking Bay lunch or shoot for MFSR, and have their group called.
Like @yulilin3 said, this will demonstrate the demand for MMRR or some of the other attractions.
As others said, I wonder if people who “fail” at obtaining a group will switch park reservations for the day to more empty parks?  Is that a last minute option if a park has availability?


----------



## MrsBooch

mi*vida*loca said:


> And if you don’t get one at 7 am you can change over to another park if it has availability.
> 
> Right now I have two DHS days reserved in case we didn’t get a BG. If we get one on the first day we will switch the second day to another park.



Or - and this will be us - if we get DO get one on our first HS day - I'm switching that second HS day to another park (i'm coming for you Figment). The only reason I picked two days there was to give me some cushion to get a boarding group.


----------



## Sarahslay

sullivan.kscott said:


> And, those that come in later now/before this announcement didn’t care to have a BG that day. I’d imagine there will still be a few people like that (albeit a tiny minority, I know). Some of the people that were there at 10 before, it’s because they wanted a BG and MAYBE little else. Say they get group 30, or whatever. Now they can come in at 11:30, do a Docking Bay lunch or shoot for MFSR, and have their group called.
> Like @yulilin3 said, this will demonstrate the demand for MMRR or some of the other attractions.
> As others said, I wonder if people who “fail” at obtaining a group will switch park reservations for the day to more empty parks?  Is that a last minute option if a park has availability?


There there are people like my husband and I who will show up at park open regardless of having a BG, or having one and it being one that will be called later in the day, because we still want/need to ride everything that day and want to get a head start. He's never been to HS, so we'll be there regardless of what happens, and we'll probably be there early (and that is mainly in part to him waking up at 6 am or earlier no matter where he is or what he's doing). There will still be a ton of people there at park open I'm sure, wanting to get in line for something, so I can see this helping slightly but not as much as Disney is probably hoping it will (especially over thanksgiving where they still didn't extend the hours at all)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

MrsBooch said:


> Or - and this will be us - if we get DO get one on our first HS day - I'm switching that second HS day to another park (i'm coming for you Figment). The only reason I picked two days there was to give me some cushion to get a boarding group.



Yes same with us. That’s what I was trying to say. I booked a second day for the cushion of getting a boarding group. If we get it on the first day I will be switching our second day to AK. We already have MK and Epcot. It’s a short 4 day trip.


----------



## Karin1984

And with this Disneyland Paris is closed again.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/DisneylandParisAnnualPassholders/permalink/804012917041931/


----------



## skeeter31

Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who had this reaction when I told him today (he's actually at HS today). He's like "so I could get a BG from *insert city name*?" and discussing how there would be some jerk AP holder with no intentions of going just getting a BG because they can. BUT that takes weeks of planning since HS reservations book up so far in advance.


And that’s exactly why there needs to be some sort of penalty for not showing up on your park reservation date. It’s so easy to cancel them (even day of) but there will definitely be people that will use one of their 3 days to book HS and try for boarding groups from far away with no chance of going. It should be if you fail to show for 2 or 3 Park reservations in a row you get a penalty period or something.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> Or - and this will be us - if we get DO get one on our first HS day - I'm switching that second HS day to another park (i'm coming for you Figment). The only reason I picked two days there was to give me some cushion to get a boarding group.


We, as a family, LOVE Hollywood Studios, but find it easy to do what we want even now. If we get a BG our first day, AND can modify our one character meal out of the second HS day, we’d all much rather have a second AK day. While it’s been diminished significantly currently, it’s still such a beautiful park.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

skeeter31 said:


> And that’s exactly why there needs to be some sort of penalty for not showing up on your park reservation date. It’s so easy to cancel them (even day of) but there will definitely be people that will use one of their 3 days to book HS and try for boarding groups from far away with no chance of going. It should be if you fail to show for 2 or 3 Park reservations in a row you get a penalty period or something.


I like the premise, so long as there was some grace period for day-of illness (of any kind going forward) or unforeseen circumstance. Like cancelling within an hour of park open or something. It might affect the morning distribution a little, but the people we’re talking about won’t meaningfully move the BG needle. Plus, their assigned group would effectively move quicker without their party present, allowing for a slightly larger afternoon “bucket.”


----------



## sullivan.kscott

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/remy...gn-installed-a-look-at-the-delicious-details/

Well. At least I won’t be taunted by some uppity French Chef-rat as I glide into EPCOT from the Skyliner in 3.5 weeks


----------



## RamblingMad

sullivan.kscott said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/remy...gn-installed-a-look-at-the-delicious-details/
> 
> Well. At least I won’t be taunted by some uppity French Chef-rat as I glide into EPCOT from the Skyliner in 3.5 weeks



I remember walking into Remy's on the Fantasy and being shown the rat from that movie, which I hadn't seen.  And I'm like, why do you have crystal rat?


----------



## rteetz

https://dclfan.com/latest/minister-...ension-of-cruise-ship-ban-in-canadian-waters/


----------



## skeeter31

sullivan.kscott said:


> I like the premise, so long as there was some grace period for day-of illness (of any kind going forward) or unforeseen circumstance. Like cancelling within an hour of park open or something. It might affect the morning distribution a little, but the people we’re talking about won’t meaningfully move the BG needle. Plus, their assigned group would effectively move quicker without their party present, allowing for a slightly larger afternoon “bucket.”


Well as of now you can cancel a park reservation day of, even mid day, so if you have an unforeseen circumstance, you could always cancel. What hurts will be people booking park reservations just to play with the new VQ boarding groups and not going to the parks that day.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> You’ll receive an “I got to say I told you so on the DISboards” commemorative T-Shirt at the 20 year anniversary event for Carpets of Aladdin on May 24th, 2021



Don't forget the plastic Camel that spits bubbles - which seems to be currently in vogue at WDW.  Saw several items that spit out bubbles on our trip, but not the Camel (yet).



Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who had this reaction when I told him today (he's actually at HS today). He's like "so I could get a BG from *insert city name*?" and discussing how there would be some jerk AP holder with no intentions of going just getting a BG because they can. BUT that takes weeks of planning since HS reservations book up so far in advance.



Not only APs, but I'm up in NH and still have 1 day left on a non-expiring ticket in my MDE.  And there's still HS availability for the whole first week of November in the ticket holder bucket.  I wouldn't try it, but I'll bet someone will.

As for folks not getting a BG and deciding to switch from HS to another park, they'd better be quick on doing that too.


----------



## jesskeys91

Assuming an AP holder even did what’s being suggested and booked a HS day just to play around with getting a BG, since they are still planning to also do the 2pm drop as well (which doesn’t seem to have the new out of park rules) wouldn’t that just open up more spots later in the day because of the unused spots from the earlier drop allowing them to get through the BGs quicker? 

Obviously even still. If you aren’t going to be there and at least make an attempt at using your reservation you really shouldn’t book one. But as someone with chronic illness who has to play most trips by ear once I get there, I feel like a penalty for missing a park day reservation would be kind of harsh. You already have the penalty of being out the money you spent on tickets for that day.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Lilias said:


> Someone in a facebook group of mine said they talked to a Disney rep and got this:  "Response from Disney... For the first boarding group, you can be located anywhere as long as you are on Disney property. If you are at a different Walt Disney World® theme park or resort, you will still be able to join the boarding group there. We would recommend coming to the theme parks by 7:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time in order to join the boarding queue. If you have resort reservations here at Walt Disney World®, you will be able to join the boarding group since you are within the Walt Disney World® vicinity. This simply means that you are on Disney resort property to join the boarding group. However, if you miss the first boarding group, you will need to be in Disney's Hollywood Studios® in order to join the second group. "
> 
> How would they even enforce that unless you had to be on the Disney WiFi or something?  My first HS day is from a Universal Hotel, soooo



This screams like it came from a chat rep on the website. Reliability: Bus Driver > Phone Rep > Web Chat



Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who had this reaction when I told him today (he's actually at HS today). He's like "so I could get a BG from *insert city name*?" and discussing how there would be some jerk AP holder with no intentions of going just getting a BG because they can. BUT that takes weeks of planning since HS reservations book up so far in advance.


The novelty of that will wear off fast.


----------



## Tigger's ally

The novelty of that will wear off fast.
[/QUOTE]
Can I substitute "idiocy" for "novelty"?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jesskeys91 said:


> If you aren’t going to be there and at least make an attempt at using your reservation you really shouldn’t book one. But as someone with chronic illness who has to play most trips by ear once I get there, I feel like a penalty for missing a park day reservation would be kind of harsh. You already have the penalty of being out the money you spent on tickets for that day.



There were penalties for people with the Disney flex passport AP at Disneyland.

With that AP you reserved your park days and if you had 3 no shows in 90 days, your pass was blacked out for 30 days, starting the day after the 3rd no show.

If no shows because of BG attempts become a problem at WDW, I could see them possibly implementing a penalty for APs like the Disneyland flex pass has.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CG8gFYuhUnY/

Some Halloween magic at Ft. Wilderness tonight.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021.  I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity.  I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal?  Restaurants open etc.  Thanks, KIM


----------



## Mit88

More things will open as in restaurants and stores, but I wouldn’t expect much more. That’s not to say other things won’t either premiere like Rat, or fireworks returning (they’d have to rehire) and park hopping are definitely not possible, I just wouldn’t plan a trip if those things are needed on the vacation to make it worth it.

Most, if not all safety precautions will almost definitely be in play. With or without a vaccine, masks still being mandatory on property will 100% still be in tact


----------



## skeeter31

Kim Gillihan said:


> We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021.  I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity.  I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal?  Restaurants open etc.  Thanks, KIM


It’s extremely hard to say. One of the All Stars is opening in February. Thats the only new resort opening. I really don’t see any changes between now and May or June. Maybe a couple more restaurants. Masks will still be required. Parks will still have reduced hours. Lines will still be long with no FP+.


----------



## Wreckem

To early to tell. It’s going to depend on how bad things get in November/December. If we are lucky we will be back down to September levels of Covid by March. Which would still be twice as high as it was in May pre summer surge.

Wide spread vaccines won’t happen until Summer 2021.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Personally, I think it won’t be much different from now.


----------



## Mit88

Hopefully by March, people stop bringing loaded firearms onto property. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## JenBush

I agree with the others. It’s too early to tell, but I really don’t think it will be much different from now.          With the number of covid cases spiking around the country, massive lay offs, and flu season coming I don’t see Disney making many changes over the next few months. But who knows, Disney has been known to surprise me, especially in 2020.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Mit88 said:


> More things will open as in restaurants and stores, but I wouldn’t expect much more. That’s not to say other things won’t either premiere like Rat, or fireworks returning (they’d have to rehire) and park hopping are definitely not possible, I just wouldn’t plan a trip if those things are needed on the vacation to make it worth it.
> 
> Most, if not all safety precautions will almost definitely be in play. With or without a vaccine, masks still being mandatory on property will 100% still be in tact


that is what I figured.... oh well, have make the most of it


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JenBush said:


> I agree with the others. It’s too early to tell, but I really don’t think it will be much different from now.          With the number of covid cases spiking around the country, massive lay offs, and flu season coming I don’t see Disney making many changes over the next few months. But who knows, Disney has been known to surprise me, especially in 2020.


got it.. I agree.. I was hoping by march maybe little normalcy but I think everyone is right


----------



## andyman8

Kim Gillihan said:


> We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021.  I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity.  I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal?  Restaurants open etc.  Thanks, KIM


If you're traveling after March 7, you should (though it could change) have one of the water parks back online. It's likely you may see a few more restaurants and shops open, but I wouldn't expect shows, spectaculars, parades, or character meet greetings, especially with the layoffs. Disney reopening ASMo in February signals to me that they're expecting to at least bring online more spaces so they have more physical places to put Guests.

If the optimistic vaccine timeline holds true, by early March you and I both still wouldn't have access to a vaccine (assuming you're not a first-responder, living in a nursing home, or 70+) but I think as we get further into spring, we could start to see more normal offerings start to come back. But that's all dependent on a vaccine. Health and safety protocols of course would still remain well beyond that.


----------



## Badlands2020

Kim Gillihan said:


> We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021. I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity. I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal? Restaurants open etc. Thanks, KIM



I think if you want any shot at normalcy summer 2021 has a very small chance(fingers crossed)   Much better than March.  March 2021 given that its already almost November and given how long a vaccine would take to get administered and none are fully approved yet pretty much a 0% chance things are better in march especially after winter and people forced inside in alot of country.    I would really recommend pushing it to summer 2021 at this point or as late as you can possibly go by May its gonna warm again and things pushed back outside and more time for a vaccine administered so seems alot more likely.   Id try to late May if you can, or see if they will extend?  Maybe say you are living in a state not allowing visits to Florida and see i they will extend?  ( just an idea im sure everyone has tried)


----------



## tlmadden73

Kim Gillihan said:


> We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021.  I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity.  I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal?  Restaurants open etc.  Thanks, KIM


I think Disney is planning on not being any closer to "normal" until AT LEAST March 2021 .. and realistically well beyond that. 

I'd unfortunately guess that it won't be much different from now EXCEPT:
1) MAX capacity may be slightly increased (but they may not reach it if people still don't want to travel)
2) A few more hotels will be open (like AoA and All Star Movies).
3) Maybe a few more restaurants will be open (as capacity increases).
4) That's probably it. 

On the optimistic side, MAYBE they will open up Ratatouille to help draw the crowds to Epcot and balance things out a bit.?

Other than that . .they are going to do crowd control measures to disperse the potentially growing crowds (like the recent change in the Boarding Group for Rise).  another guess (based on rumors listed here) would be they will do more virtual queuing of the rides whose queues are taking up too much walkways (like SDMT and Smuggler's Run).

At this point .. I think WDW is going to run on bare bones for a long time .. no need to "reopen" attractions or shows UNLESS they feel they are needed if crowds start to rise (which I doubt they will do in the early months of 2021).

I don't see them getting rid of social distancing or masks .. again .. no reason to do that unless they feel that A LOT of people are staying away because of those restrictions (which I doubt is the case). Even then . .I doubt the potential PR fallout of looking "unsafe" is worth any extra guests they would gain.


----------



## Lewisc

Kim Gillihan said:


> got it.. I agree.. I was hoping by march maybe little normalcy but I think everyone is right


Have you heard the expression "new normal"?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> And that’s exactly why there needs to be some sort of penalty for not showing up on your park reservation date. It’s so easy to cancel them (even day of) but there will definitely be people that will use one of their 3 days to book HS and try for boarding groups from far away with no chance of going. It should be if you fail to show for 2 or 3 Park reservations in a row you get a penalty period or something.



I think it would be more of an issue if it was easy for passholders to get a DHS pass, but they are pretty booked up already for much of the rest of the year so no like someone can wake up, book a park reservation just to try and if not then cancel it and repeat the next day, etc 

If anything I could see more try for the day they booked months ago with full intention of going but when they don't get one, say forget it and cancel and reduce the crowd at the park.

I am sure there will be some gaming of the system - there always is - but overall I think this is a definite net positive


----------



## Eric Smith

Kim Gillihan said:


> We cancelled our July 2020 and moved it to March 2021.  I have DVC so I have points I have to use by May 31.. so March is our last opportunity.  I am curious as to any opinions or knowledge of if things will be more normal?  Restaurants open etc.  Thanks, KIM


I think there may be a few more restaurants that open up between now and then, but I don't see any huge changes until late summer or fall 2021.  It's going to depend on what the situation is with the virus in the US in the spring.   Right now, it isn't looking great.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> I think Disney is planning on not being any closer to "normal" until AT LEAST March 2021 .. and realistically well beyond that.
> 
> I'd unfortunately guess that it won't be much different from now EXCEPT:
> 1) MAX capacity may be slightly increased (but they may not reach it if people still don't want to travel)
> 2) A few more hotels will be open (like AoA and All Star Movies).
> 3) Maybe a few more restaurants will be open (as capacity increases).
> 4) That's probably it.
> 
> On the optimistic side, MAYBE they will open up Ratatouille to help draw the crowds to Epcot and balance things out a bit.?
> 
> Other than that . .they are going to do crowd control measures to disperse the potentially growing crowds (like the recent change in the Boarding Group for Rise).  another guess (based on rumors listed here) would be they will do more virtual queuing of the rides whose queues are taking up too much walkways (like SDMT and Smuggler's Run).
> 
> At this point .. I think WDW is going to run on bare bones for a long time .. no need to "reopen" attractions or shows UNLESS they feel they are needed if crowds start to rise (which I doubt they will do in the early months of 2021).
> 
> I don't see them getting rid of social distancing or masks .. again .. no reason to do that unless they feel that A LOT of people are staying away because of those restrictions (which I doubt is the case). Even then . .I doubt the potential PR fallout of looking "unsafe" is worth any extra guests they would gain.


I don't think they're going to open Ratatouille until the parks are more back to normal.  I think they're going to try to stretch out the impact of the rides that are currently under construction (Rat, Guardians and Tron) since there likely won't be any new attractions constructed for the next few years.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it would be more of an issue if it was easy for passholders to get a DHS pass, but they are pretty booked up already for much of the rest of the year so no like someone can wake up, book a park reservation just to try and if not then cancel it and repeat the next day, etc
> 
> If anything I could see more try for the day they booked months ago with full intention of going but when they don't get one, say forget it and cancel and reduce the crowd at the park.
> 
> I am sure there will be some gaming of the system - there always is - but overall I think this is a definite net positive


I was lucky, last night we all here were chatting and I mentioned I had park reservations for the 10th, then I went to check my SW work schedule and sure enough I was scheduled to work that day, very quickly cancelled that one and rebooked for the 4th. Only about 12 days out of Nov are available for DHS for AP tickets, that is before they replenish and rework the allotment
I don't think this will be a huge issue with people booking bg that are not planning on coming


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think they're going to open Ratatouille until the parks are more back to normal.  I think they're going to try to stretch out the impact of the rides that are currently under construction (Rat, Guardians and Tron) since there likely won't be any new attractions constructed for the next few years.



Well, I don't think "normal" will be seen until about 2023 so I think they will open Rat before that, but I think they do want to see at least positive movement in things.  They do have 3 big new rides coming so not like they need to hold Rat forever, but maybe until next spring then Tron late 2021 or early 2022 and Guardians late 2022 (in time for EPCOT's 40th) but we shall see


----------



## HokieRaven5

Weirdly this change to RoTR is causing me a tad more anxiety about my plans for my weekend trip in november (12-15). Doing a Fri-Sun trip with DHS/UOR/AK as my parks to visit. I was planning to have UOR be my Friday park with Saturday hitting capacity pretty regularly. 
I do have park reservations for DHS for both Friday and Saturday and kind of want to keep the 2 days of safety for getting a BG and if I get a BG on Friday then just change up my plans and go to UOR on Saturday and deal with higher crowds (we really only want to see the WWoHP attractions at UOR/IOA).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> Hopefully by March, people stop bringing loaded firearms onto property. Wishful thinking, I know.


Sadly it makes me wonder how many people were doing this before the new scanners were put in place.  That's a number I'll be happy to not know!


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I don't think "normal" will be seen until about 2023 so I think they will open Rat before that, but I think they do want to see at least positive movement in things.  They do have 3 big new rides coming so not like they need to hold Rat forever, but maybe until next spring then Tron late 2021 or early 2022 and Guardians late 2022 (in time for EPCOT's 40th) but we shall see




This makes me sad. When the parks closed in March I never would have thought they would still be in the state they are in now, much less a year from close.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> This makes me sad. When the parks closed in March I never would have thought they would still be in the state they are in now, much less a year from close.


longer the shutdowns went, longer the ripple effects are going to last

But I agree, my work shut down the same weekend as WDW ( I went to epcot that Saturday night not 100% sure if I was going into work Sunday).  Got the notice later that night.  At the time it sounded like it was going to be 2 weeks.  We reopened Mid June.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, I don't think "normal" will be seen until about 2023 so I think they will open Rat before that, but I think they do want to see at least positive movement in things.  They do have 3 big new rides coming so not like they need to hold Rat forever, but maybe until next spring then Tron late 2021 or early 2022 and Guardians late 2022 (in time for EPCOT's 40th) but we shall see


I agree with that.  I meant "normal" more in the sense of what controls need to be in place in the theme parks due to the virus.  I don't think attendance will be back to what it was before until at least 2023 if not later.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I agree with that.  I meant "normal" more in the sense of what controls need to be in place in the theme parks due to the virus.  I don't think attendance will be back to what it was before until at least 2023 if not later.




They better come correct with the discounts for ALL of next year. I mean 30% + off rooms. I'm booked Thanksgiving week next year and really don't want to pay what I booked to pay. Not if they keep things this pared down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I agree with that.  I meant "normal" more in the sense of what controls need to be in place in the theme parks due to the virus.  I don't think attendance will be back to what it was before until at least 2023 if not later.



that makes sense.  I also think people will just be more used to living with "new normal" conditions by next summer as well so I could see attitude towards opening a new attraction being more positive by then too

Plus these other rides at other parks that are being pushed off to 2021 (Iron Gwazi, Velocicoaster, etc._) at some point will open too ... I do think Rat could open before them just because EPCOT can handle more people well and Disney has 3 new rides coming, not just one to focus on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> This makes me sad. When the parks closed in March I never would have thought they would still be in the state they are in now, much less a year from close.



I know - I really thought it would be a few weeks/months but we are no where close to being back to anything like "normal" at this point and the economic fall out is still going to take time to play out ... as one data point my company realesed their 3rd Q earnings today and we increased our Covid related reserve levels by ~30% and our original level was viewed by the industry as conservative


----------



## MrsBooch

SaintsManiac said:


> They better come correct



the ONLY reason i laughing face emoji-ed your post - i miss hearing people say that phrase!!


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> They better come correct with the discounts for ALL of next year. I mean 30% + off rooms. I'm booked Thanksgiving week next year and really don't want to pay what I booked to pay. Not if they keep things this pared down.


Are you talking about 2020 or 2021?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> Are you talking about 2020 or 2021?




I said 'next year' in my post.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322135693624311809
Who said Disneyland couldn’t physically be moved to Texas?


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> I said 'next year' in my post.


oops


----------



## rpb718

Given what's being done to the ROTR vehicles, between now and next March I would expect WDW to possibly make further changes to certain ride vehicles to allow increased throughput.  So I would expect more plexiglass.  

If WDW has any plans to increase capacity between now and March, opening just one water park and the Peoplemover by March isn't going to cut it.  They would definitely need to add VQs to a bunch of rides and open up more stores and QS options.  The last round of layoffs and the closed shows eliminates these possibilities (and leaves a bunch of unused real estate in the parks that really could have been better utilized).

Also, WDW has endeavored to follow CDC guidelines - so a change in CDC guidelines between now and March could have an effect but there's no way of knowing (1) if any changes are forthcoming, (2) if the changes are for the better or worse or (3) when changes could occur.


----------



## Mit88

Sounds like the Beetlejuice HHN house might be opening at Universal this weekend


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Given what's being done to the ROTR vehicles, between now and next March I would expect WDW to possibly make further changes to certain ride vehicles to allow increased throughput.  So I would expect more plexiglass.
> 
> If WDW has any plans to increase capacity between now and March, opening just one water park and the Peoplemover by March isn't going to cut it.  They would definitely need to add VQs to a bunch of rides and open up more stores and QS options.  The last round of layoffs and the closed shows eliminates these possibilities (and leaves a bunch of unused real estate in the parks that really could have been better utilized).
> 
> Also, WDW has endeavored to follow CDC guidelines - so a change in CDC guidelines between now and March could have an effect but there's no way of knowing (1) if any changes are forthcoming, (2) if the changes are for the better or worse or (3) when changes could occur.



I also think opening up some character meets (for distance meets) could help too.  Utilizing those ques spaces for Mickey, Tinkerbell, and the princesses in MK could help a lot.  Same with Mickey and Minnie, Olaf, etc. in Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Sounds like the Beetlejuice HHN house might be opening at Universal this weekend


It’s basically all but confirmed. I wonder if they are just going to open it without an announcement or something.


----------



## HikingFam

I’m seeing that the playgrounds at Ft. Wilderness reopened today!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> It’s basically all but confirmed. I wonder if they are just going to open it without an announcement or something.



Didnt they tell APs in an email last week to basically not come on the weekends? I’d imagine they open with no announcement and it’s open for a couple weeks to ensure people get to see it without needing to rush in for the weekend


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322193624180891649


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Didnt they tell APs in an email last week to basically not come on the weekends? I’d imagine they open with no announcement and it’s open for a couple weeks to ensure people get to see it without needing to rush in for the weekend


It’s been rumored that this is one weekend only per the deal they got to do it.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> It’s been rumored that this is one weekend only per the deal they got to do it.



Yeesh. Well good luck to anyone that braves those crowds. Only a matter of time before APs catch wind of this, assuming they already haven’t. This is one house I fear won’t return next year, and Billie eyelash, but I still don’t know who that is, so it would have likely been a skip anyway


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Yeesh. Well good luck to anyone that braves those crowds. Only a matter of time before APs catch wind of this, assuming they already haven’t. This is one house I fear won’t return next year, and Billie eyelash, but I still don’t know who that is, so it would have likely been a skip anyway


The rumor I had read (which I don’t always dive into Universalo forgive me if I’m wrong) is that they get one weekend this year and will have it back for 2021.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322160076447252483


----------



## rteetz

Had a friend notified that their Spice Road Table reservation for December has been canceled. I wonder if the location will close now that Disney has control of it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> The rumor I had read (which I don’t always dive into Universalo forgive me if I’m wrong) is that they get one weekend this year and will have it back for 2021.


I honestly haven't figured out how we're supposed to know which websites we can cite/mention, but here's a quote from one, "Warner Brothers is twisting Universal’s hand and forcing them to open the Beetlejuice house for at least two days in 2020. This is the contingency they want in order for it to be open during the 2021 season."


----------



## KBoopaloo

rteetz said:


> Had a friend notified that their Spice Road Table reservation for December has been canceled. I wonder if the location will close now that Disney has control of it.


That’s a shame since it has all that outside seating which is in short supply for TS restaurants. But maybe they are still not getting many reservations.


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I honestly haven't figured out how we're supposed to know which websites we can cite/mention, but here's a quote from one, "Warner Brothers is twisting Universal’s hand and forcing them to open the Beetlejuice house for at least two days in 2020. This is the contingency they want in order for it to be open during the 2021 season."


Yep that’s what I had read.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> Had a friend notified that their Spice Road Table reservation for December has been canceled. I wonder if the location will close now that Disney has control of it.


I just got one of those as well.  Reservation was for December 21.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...definite-closures-of-walt-disney-world-shows/


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> MMRR gets too much flack because of what it replaced. It’s a perfectly fine addition. Would I wait 75 minutes for it now that I’ve ridden it? Almost certainly not. But I’ll probably ride it every time I’m in the park, something I didn’t do with GMR, and I really liked GMR. They could have done far worse as a replacement





Spoiler: MMRR ride spoilers?



I don't dislike MMRR, but it's not great. It sort of bothers me that it looks so much like a warehouse - so cold, some scenes (carnival) are way too "flat" (looks like someone just tacked up posters on garage walls). I also think they could have done more "set dressing" (like in the tornado scene) to make things more immersive. While the GMR could also be fairly dry, I think some scenes (the ones with live actors) were far more engaging than MMRR. Although right now they wouldn't have those running.


----------



## dislee1164

Eric Smith said:


> I just got one of those as well.  Reservation was for December 21.


Oh no! I love Spice Road! Especially the little bar inside. I hope they aren’t closing the whole pavilion


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322193624180891649


That thing is creepy,  but could really improve HoP or be a cast member in HDDR. Eww


----------



## MrsBooch

ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it. 
They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point. 

So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work. 

But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it.
> They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point.
> 
> So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work.
> 
> But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?



Personally, I think some will be back. Not sure when or who, but I doubt it’s all gone forever. They’ll hire cheaper replacements.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MrsBooch said:


> ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it.
> They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point.
> 
> So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work.
> 
> But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?


I read it the same way. But I was happy that they shot down the pessimists who said all of it was dead forever.


----------



## Eric Smith

dislee1164 said:


> Oh no! I love Spice Road! Especially the little bar inside. I hope they aren’t closing the whole pavilion


Yeah, I’m not sure what will happen. It looks like Disney will be taking full control of the pavilion of some point.  It’s a shame, we were looking forward to it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SaintsManiac said:


> Personally, I think some will be back. Not sure when or who, but I doubt it’s all gone forever. *They’ll hire cheaper replacements.*


I _do_ wonder if this is a way to cut out the union?  Maybe not, as they’ve had a long relationship that seems to have worked well for both parties. But it’s sure as heck a negotiating tool to bringing anything back.


----------



## mattpeto

MrsBooch said:


> ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it.
> They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point.
> 
> So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work.
> 
> But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?



I never considered any of them gone forever honestly.

I'd expect see most shows at least have return dates scheduled before the end of 2021, as there appears to be contract language to reclaim employees from AQA.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> I _do_ wonder if this is a way to cut out the union?  Maybe not, as they’ve had a long relationship that seems to have worked well for both parties. But it’s sure as heck a negotiating tool to bringing anything back.



I could see it as bit of negotiating tool.  I do think at the end though they want whatever is in the parks to be high quality - so rather than bring back "cheaper talent" they will just bring back less talkent.  So if they had 780 in the past, maybe going forward then never have more than 500 or something (and work up to that over a few years)


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it.
> They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point.
> 
> So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work.
> 
> But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?


This response was typical corporate speak. We’re sorry we took this away but hey look what we are doing over here! It’s to try and stop the complaints.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Forever and permanent are strong words. If they keep a theatre empty for 3 years and eventually stick something in there, it wasn’t gone permanently or forever, depending who you ask. Eventually things just become Disney legend that obsessed fans reminisce about, like Wonders of Life, and are not missing pieces.

Makes me think of the construction of the legendary years of Pop Century, which eventually was turned into AoA years after construction was stopped. I think we will see some of that kind of “return”, outside of the big things like nighttime shows that will return closer to form IMO. Some things as we know them not returning, period, instead replacements coming back in their places, and/or years (not months) until something is done. Ultimately most people don’t care Legendary years never came to be or don’t even know.

But I will disagree every time with people who think Disney is going to completely cut what makes them Disney and turn into Six Flags. I’d go on DISboards official record saying that one is not happening in our lifetimes.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Forever and permanent are strong words. If they keep a theatre empty for 3 years and eventually stick something in there, it wasn’t gone permanently or forever, depending who you ask. Eventually things just become Disney legend that obsessed fans reminisce about, like Wonders of Life, and are not missing pieces.
> 
> Makes me think of the construction of the legendary years of Pop Century, which eventually was turned into AoA years after construction was stopped. I think we will see some of that kind of “return”, outside of the big things like nighttime shows that will return closer to form IMO. Some things as we know them not returning, period, instead replacements coming back in their places, and/or years (not months) until something is done. Ultimately most people don’t care Legendary years never came to be or don’t even know.
> 
> But I will disagree every time with people who think Disney is going to completely cut what makes them Disney and turn into Six Flags. I’d go on DISboards official record saying that one is not happening in our lifetimes.


I agree to an extent. Some if not most entertainment will return. Some certainly will not though.


----------



## Sandiz08

So through the end of 2021 contract speak sounds like they are giving themselves up to a one year break from this type of entertainment.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> I agree to an extent. Some if not most entertainment will return. Some certainly will not though.



I think we definitely see return at some point of either the same or replacements of a lot of it, it’s just a question of when. Because 2 years down the road for example is technically a return, but at the same time feels like a forever loss, you know?


----------



## Sara W

I was going to switch my Via Napoli reservation to Spice Road for Dec 18th in order to eat outside. I'm glad I never got around to it!


----------



## MrsBooch

i could have sworn there were multiple comments about how entertainment is getting cut and we won't have these things return in any capacity until 2023 and when they do it is only going to be the ROI items.


----------



## Sandiz08

MrsBooch said:


> i could have sworn there were multiple comments about how entertainment is getting cut and we won't have these things return in any capacity until 2023 and when they do it is only going to be the ROI items.


Well jeez , we are now planning on a fall 2022 return. 2023 seems so far away.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

2022 and even 2023 don’t seem that far away in pandemic time, just in my opinion of course. When this whole thing started Trudeau told Canadians to not expect a return to normal for 18 months or so, and while that felt like an eternity when he said it in hindsight that doesn’t seem like near enough time (Fall 2021).

It’s not like things are going to all return at once overnight, waiting years from now to do so, but lingering effects in 2-3 years although depressing would be unsurprising, to me (in Disney and out).


----------



## xuxa777

At least we have further confirmation about Voices of Liberty coming back in late Nov.


----------



## mattpeto

DGsAtBLT said:


> 2022 and even 2023 don’t seem that far away in pandemic time, just in my opinion of course. When this whole thing started Trudeau told Canadians to not expect a return to normal for 18 months or so, and while that felt like an eternity when he said it in hindsight that doesn’t seem like near enough time (Fall 2021).
> 
> It’s not like things are going to all return at once overnight, waiting years from now to do so, but lingering effects in 2-3 years although depressing would be unsurprising, to me (in Disney and out).



I actually kind of view things coming back like a firestorm when they do...

M&G, Fireworks, Park hopping, shows etc.  Some of that just take a few months to rev' up again but it will come fast.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

How many of the 28,000 have been notified at this point?  Like the 700 entertainment workers were part of those 28,000 correct?  
Is the wave on Sunday in DL (according the LATimes) going to be part of that original 28,000? Or it is additional?


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I agree to an extent. Some if not most entertainment will return. Some certainly will not though.


The ones I see gone for good are ones like Citizens of Hollywood and the streetmosphere things. Some shows, fireworks and parades will return someday.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...dZsFPxdvbP25Uuv9trWft76Rr-5N7tUDhbcNK6yLTdPmU


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...definite-closures-of-walt-disney-world-shows/





MrsBooch said:


> ok - i read the Disney Parks Blog post addressing the entertainment cuts - I'm glad they addressed it.
> They also addressed - whether or not I think this will actually happen - or when or which entertainment - bringing it back at some point.
> 
> So - is it still awful - of course. People are out of work.
> 
> But maybe not all of them maybe not forever?





sullivan.kscott said:


> I read it the same way. But I was happy that they shot down the pessimists who said all of it was dead forever.


If the pandemic had hit and suddenly Disney starting making drastic cuts to entertainment, I think many would believe that this was just a direct result of the economic situation and, as things eased, they’d bring it all back. But this is just an escalation of a strategy we’ve seen play out at WDW over the last five years. For example, this isn’t nearly the first time the Citizens of Hollywood have faced cuts. Every year or two, Disney has trimmed off a few of these entertainers and paired the group down to a shell of its original cast size (to be clear, that’s not a commentary on the last remaining cast; I think they’re all wildly talented). Now, they “finish the job” and get rid of the last few remaining. I have a tough time believing that an economic recovery will reverse a trend that started well before the economic downturn. This is just one example but there are many more across property.

Of course, some shows will come back but I also think we have to look at this issue as more complex than is a theater dark or open. For example, it’s like replacing Off Kilter in Canada with the lumberjacks show. Sure, “live entertainment” did return to the Canada pavilion at Epcot but there was a loss in quality that suddenly made that “live entertainment” less appealing for many.

That is all to say, some shows and entertainment offerings will absolutely come back, but expect them to come back with younger, less experienced, and cheaper casts. Expect them to come back with fewer showings a day, fewer Equity performers (which are generally the real draws of these shows), slightly shorter run times, and fewer expensive acts. These are changes Disney wanted to make well before the pandemic, so independent of what happens with the pandemic, I don’t see a reason why Disney wouldn’t go ahead with those changes. If they wanted to bring back FotLK right this moment, they could. I know that because if you look over at HKDL (which isn’t even in good enough shape to operate seven days a week, these days), their FotLK is back and running four or five shows a day. Yes, there are differences between HKDL and WDW but the largest one I see is a difference in the customer base. Disney still needs to “prove itself” to those in Hong Kong whereas it knows it can get away with it here.

Also, I don’t really think this is about the union as much is it is about money. As of now, if you want certain elements, talents, or skills in a show (and generally the ones that appeal most to Guests), you generally need to have Equity performers. It’s the difference between the Disney Society Orchestra & Friends and Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage, for example.

Oh and it’s worth noting that the author of the DPB post is the VP of WDW entertainment, so her salary was reportedly just fully reinstated three months ago, as she tells us how to react to laying off 92% of WDW’s Equity performers. I’m not one to usually be this pessimistic but I just keep seeing posts and press releases by TDO/TWDC and find myself wondering “who’s approving these?”


----------



## Shelby Schroepfer

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...dZsFPxdvbP25Uuv9trWft76Rr-5N7tUDhbcNK6yLTdPmU


at this point I am checking the hours before we leave our hotel room each morning


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322248176120848384


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Had a friend notified that their Spice Road Table reservation for December has been canceled. I wonder if the location will close now that Disney has control of it.


Darn. Well changes are coming then. Mine for Nov is still intact but I’m going to look for a backup somewhere...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322249252769247236


----------



## dlavender

andyman8 said:


> If the pandemic had hit and suddenly Disney starting making drastic cuts to entertainment, I think many would believe that this was just a direct result of the economic situation and, as things eased, they’d bring it all back. But this is just an escalation of a strategy we’ve seen play out at WDW over the last five years. For example, this isn’t nearly the first time the Citizens of Hollywood have faced cuts. Every year or two, Disney has trimmed off a few of these entertainers and paired the group down to a shell of its original cast size (to be clear, that’s not a commentary on the last remaining cast; I think they’re all wildly talented). Now, they “finish the job” and get rid of the last few remaining. I have a tough time believing that an economic recovery will reverse a trend that started well before the economic downturn. This is just one example but there are many more across property.
> 
> Of course, some shows will come back but I also think we have to look at this issue as more complex than is a theater dark or open. For example, it’s like replacing Off Kilter in Canada with the lumberjacks show. Sure, “live entertainment” did return to the Canada pavilion at Epcot but there was a loss in quality that suddenly made that “live entertainment” less appealing for many.
> 
> That is all to say, some shows and entertainment offerings will absolutely come back, but expect them to come back with younger, less experienced, and cheaper casts. Expect them to come back with fewer showings a day, fewer Equity performers (which are generally the real draws of these shows), slightly shorter run times, and fewer expensive acts. These are changes Disney wanted to make well before the pandemic, so independent of what happens with the pandemic, I don’t see a reason why Disney wouldn’t go ahead with those changes. If they wanted to bring back FotLK right this moment, they could. I know that because if you look over at HKDL (which isn’t even in good enough shape to operate seven days a week, these days), their FotLK is back and running four or five shows a day. Yes, there are differences between HKDL and WDW but the largest one I see is a difference in the customer base. Disney still needs to “prove itself” to those in Hong Kong whereas it knows it can get away with it here.
> 
> Also, I don’t really think this is about the union as much is it is about money. As of now, if you want certain elements, talents, or skills in a show (and generally the ones that appeal most to Guests), you generally need to have Equity performers. It’s the difference between the Disney Society Orchestra & Friends and Beauty and the Beast - Live on Stage, for example.
> 
> Oh and it’s worth noting that the author of the DPB post is the VP of WDW entertainment, so her salary was reportedly just fully reinstated three months ago, as she tells us how to react to laying off 92% of WDW’s Equity performers. I’m not one to usually be this pessimistic but I just keep seeing posts and press releases by TDO/TWDC and find myself wondering “who’s approving these?”



Once again, you are right on the money with this. 

They've been cutting for years. Hard to think that some of these cuts weren't going to happen anyway.


----------



## Jrb1979

dlavender said:


> Once again, you are right on the money with this.
> 
> They've been cutting for years. Hard to think that some of these cuts weren't going to happen anyway.


They have been slowly taking Disney out of Disney. The saddest part is how so many just accept it or ignore it.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...dZsFPxdvbP25Uuv9trWft76Rr-5N7tUDhbcNK6yLTdPmU



Well hey, that's when I'm there! While the extra hour is appreciated for DHS and AK, i'd rather they be added in the evening but that's a nitpick i'll gladly accept the extra hour of time in the parks!!!


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> They have been slowly taking Disney out of Disney. The saddest part is how so many just accept it or ignore it.


Disney isn't the same thing to every person.  People can react to this however they choose to.


----------



## HokieRaven5

I noticed the other day I could've made a reservation at Savi's at 9:25 or 9:45am for those dates in November. Didn't know if that was a normal thing to have Savi's open an hour before listed opening or a sign of what was just announced..


----------



## rteetz

https://deadline.com/2020/10/disney...al-abc-holiday-programming-lineup-1234606685/


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article246754076.html


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article246754076.html


Still a lot of hoops with cruising. Disney wouldn’t start until December at the earliest. They have canceled cruises into December so far. Then you have the prospect of where the cruises go?


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> Still a lot of hoops with cruising. Disney wouldn’t start until December at the earliest. They have canceled cruises into December so far. Then you have the prospect of where the cruises go?



In the Biiiig Blueeee Worrrrrllllddddd.. 

I'm sorry... I had to...


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article246754076.html


It's worth noting the the CDC still has a "Strong Advisory" against passenger cruise travel. The lines must also "prove" that it can be done safely (which has not been particularly easy for overseas operators to "prove").

RCL has said they plan on doing passenger-less trial cruises to test out/rehearse new protocols before they slowly start general public sailings, so their restart timeline appears to not include general public cruises until early next year. I can't imagine DCL will want to be first out of the gate here.

There are also still hurdles with The Bahamas, which has tightened restrictions recently, and several other ports of call. Others are more to open to it, but The Bahamas is obviously a big one because of Castaway Cay.

Finally, and I say this as someone who loves cruising, has been willing to eat indoors with members of my household for some time now, was at WDW's reopening day, and has visited WDW/other theme parks many times since they reopened, you wouldn't catch me dead on a cruise anytime soon.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Still a lot of hoops with cruising. Disney wouldn’t start until December at the earliest. They have canceled cruises into December so far. Then you have the prospect of where the cruises go?



Wasn’t it said that they’d only be able to dock at Castaway? I’ve never cruised (On DCL) but I would gather the lack of amenities for these cruises at first would be equal to what is being complained about with the parks


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> Oh and it’s worth noting that the author of the DPB post is the VP of WDW entertainment, so her salary was reportedly just fully reinstated three months ago, as she tells us how to react to laying off 92% of WDW’s Equity performers. I’m not one to usually be this pessimistic but I just keep seeing posts and press releases by TDO/TWDC and find myself wondering “who’s approving these?”



Given the current state of WDW entertainment along with the number of directly related layoffs and the short term prospects for the future, if I was a VP of WDW entertainment I'd be sharpening up my resume now.  I mean why spend so much for a VP with only a fraction of staff left.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Wasn’t it said that they’d only be able to dock at Castaway? I’ve never cruised (On DCL) but I would gather the lack of amenities for these cruises at first would be equal to what is being complained about with the parks


Yep, and as much as WDW fans complain about cuts/limited offerings, the DCL fanbase seems to take those things far more seriously (which is somewhat understandable, given the significant price of those cruises). There was a huge uproar when DCL switched from paper Navigators (DCL's version of the Times Guides) to publishing them on their app.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Wasn’t it said that they’d only be able to dock at Castaway? I’ve never cruised (On DCL) but I would gather the lack of amenities for these cruises at first would be equal to what is being complained about with the parks


IMO, the loss of amenities would be worse. First and foremost, youth activities and theater shows. 
This is exciting that the industry can at least start to move again and get protocols in place (they were a little hamstrung by the no sail order), but I don’t have much hope for our 3/6/21 Fantasy Eastern right now. It might sail, but I’m not dropping that amount of cash for what will probably be less than a Carnival experience at first and until we have widespread vaccine distribution. We’re actually looking at Mexico all-inclusive as an alternative spring break backup plan.
This will also probably be the impetus for winding down generous OBB and FCC extensions by Disney.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> Yep, and as much as WDW fans complain about cuts/limited offerings, the DCL fanbase seems to take those things far more seriously (which is somewhat understandable, given the significant price of those cruises). There was a huge uproar when DCL switched from paper Navigators (DCL's version of the Times Guides) to publishing them on their app.



It's not just DCL, it's for all cruise lines fanbases.  I remember outrage that one wasn't using tablecloths anymore in their free dining rooms.  And another when they removed the making of towel animals.  And when cruise lines removed straws, that was a good one.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> Had a friend notified that their Spice Road Table reservation for December has been canceled. I wonder if the location will close now that Disney has control of it.


Well, DH and I have one on Nov. 27 and haven't heard anything, maybe they are just opening certain days and canceling the rest? (or because it's a holiday week we got lucky)


----------



## rteetz

Sarahslay said:


> Well, DH and I have one on Nov. 27 and haven't heard anything, maybe they are just opening certain days and canceling the rest? (or because it's a holiday week we got lucky)


It’s anything after December 10th.


----------



## Sarahslay

rteetz said:


> It’s anything after December 10th.


Well I commented before I got to that post, just trying to catch up today  and should have held my horses a little longer lol . It's one of my favorits, at least my husband gets to try it once before whatever Disney decides to do with it happens. I suspect they'll be getting new head chefs to rework menus and all that, but may wait on reopening, but it stinks to take another dining option away during what is usually a time of year when you need everything open.


----------



## mattpeto

I can't imaging jumping on a cruise line without a vaccine.  Love cruising, but it's a giant petri dish.  December seems like such a long shot.

Personally, I'm booked for August 2021, but I'm about 25% convinced it will actually happen.


----------



## Sarahslay

mattpeto said:


> I can't imaging jumping on a cruise line without a vaccine.  Love cruising, but it's a giant petri dish.  December seems like such a long shot.
> 
> Personally, I'm booked for August 2021, but I'm about 25% convinced it will actually happen.


Same with us, we have two cruises booked (one for June 2021 and one for April 2022) and are fully ready to cancel if we need to.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> I can't imaging jumping on a cruise line without a vaccine.  Love cruising, but it's a giant petri dish.  December seems like such a long shot.
> 
> Personally, I'm booked for August 2021, but I'm about 25% convinced it will actually happen.


I wouldn’t be any more concerned getting on a cruise than going to a theme park if the same precautions are taken. My worry is not being able to get off the boat. We saw at the beginning some ships quarantined for long periods of time.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

It’s not the safety of cruising that would personally bother me. It’s the diminished experience for (especially DCL) pricing. I’d be more apt to keep a Carnival booking than a Disney one with proposed changes right now.
Also, personally for us in March, I wouldn’t want to be among the first back. Same reasons we’d let the Wish and her sisters sail a few months before we board. Let others work out the kinks (and I’m sure there are those itching to do just that).


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t be any more concerned getting on a cruise than going to a theme park if the same precautions are taken. My worry is not being able to get off the boat. We saw at the beginning some ships quarantined for long periods of time.


Same. I'd get on a cruise right now if I could. That is if ports are open.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t be any more concerned getting on a cruise than going to a theme park if the same precautions are taken. My worry is not being able to get off the boat. We saw at the beginning some ships quarantined for long periods of time.



maybe just mental but a cruise seems like the last vacation I would want to take now - just being confined in an area that if something starts to spread you are stuck and it will spread really quick.  And if the same restrictions are in place just wouldn't want to have to wear a mask wile lying out in the sun on a ship or anything like that

Maybe in actuality the safety level is the same, but just seems less appealing to me


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t be any more concerned getting on a cruise than going to a theme park if the same precautions are taken. My worry is not being able to get off the boat. We saw at the beginning some ships quarantined for long periods of time.


To an extent, I agree. With a theme park I like the option of being able to leave/remove myself at any time should I feel uncomfortable/unsafe. With a cruise ship, unless you come to that determination very quickly upon embarkation (which I likely wouldn't be able to), you're stuck in a sense. That's not to mention the difference between the price of a four day WDW ticket (you can always chill back at the hotel, go to DS, golf, etc...) and the price of a four-night DCL cruise.

I also feel more comfortable with theme parks being larger, open air environments as opposed to tighter corridors on largely indoor ships. Also, we haven't really seen an outbreak tied back to a theme park anywhere as far as I know, so that gives me a level of confidence that the health and safety measures are working. But some of the overseas cruise lines that have started up have not seen the same sweeping success, so that concerns me.

It's also not Disney I don't trust; it's other Guests that I have difficulty with. In a theme park, I've been able to distance myself from Guests not complying with the face covering requirement, and most of those encounters have been outdoors. When the environment is largely indoors (and especially if it's confined), it would personally bother me more to see a Guest not wearing a face covering.

I'm not one of those people who wants to/is rooting for cruising to die. Like I said, I absolutely love cruising and can't wait to go again, but I just don't want even more brand/reputational damage to an industry that has already sustained so much this year (that's not to minimize the financial damage by any means but that's just my opinion and the calculation behind it).


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> To an extent, I agree. With a theme park I like the option of being able to leave/remove myself at any time should I feel uncomfortable/unsafe. With a cruise ship, unless you come to that determination very quickly upon embarkation (which I likely wouldn't be able to), you're stuck in a sense. That's not to mention the difference between the price of a four day WDW ticket (you can always chill back at the hotel, go to DS, golf, etc...) and the price of a four-night DCL cruise.
> 
> I also feel more comfortable with theme parks being larger, open air environments as opposed to tighter corridors on largely indoor ships. Also, we haven't really seen an outbreak tied back to a theme park anywhere as far as I know, so that gives me a level of confidence that the health and safety measures are working. But some of the overseas cruise lines that have started up have not seen the same sweeping success, so that concerns me.
> 
> It's also not Disney I don't trust; it's other Guests that I have difficulty with. In a theme park, I've been able to distance myself from Guests not complying with the face covering requirement, and most of those encounters have been outdoors. When the environment is largely indoors (and especially if it's confined), it would personally bother me more to see a Guest not wearing a face covering.
> 
> I'm not one of those people who wants to/is rooting for cruising to die. Like I said, I absolutely love cruising and can't wait to go again, but I just don't want even more brand/reputational damage to an industry that has already sustained so much this year (that's not to minimize the financial damage by any means but that's just my opinion and the calculation behind it).


I agree. For me I just don’t see the risk being much higher for myself. The issue like you pointed out would be getting out of an area I don’t want to be which is harder on a ship. I’m certainly not jumping to get on a cruise tomorrow but I’m not opposed to them starting safely either.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> To an extent, I agree. With a theme park I like the option of being able to leave/remove myself at any time should I feel uncomfortable/unsafe. With a cruise ship, unless you come to that determination very quickly upon embarkation (which I likely wouldn't be able to), you're stuck in a sense. That's not to mention the difference between the price of a four day WDW ticket (you can always chill back at the hotel, go to DS, golf, etc...) and the price of a four-night DCL cruise.
> 
> I also feel more comfortable with theme parks being larger, open air environments as opposed to tighter corridors on largely indoor ships. Also, we haven't really seen an outbreak tied back to a theme park anywhere as far as I know, so that gives me a level of confidence that the health and safety measures are working. But some of the overseas cruise lines that have started up have not seen the same sweeping success, so that concerns me.
> 
> It's also not Disney I don't trust; it's other Guests that I have difficulty with. In a theme park, I've been able to distance myself from Guests not complying with the face covering requirement, and most of those encounters have been outdoors. When the environment is largely indoors (and especially if it's confined), it would personally bother me more to see a Guest not wearing a face covering.
> 
> I'm not one of those people who wants to/is rooting for cruising to die. Like I said, I absolutely love cruising and can't wait to go again, but I just don't want even more brand/reputational damage to an industry that has already sustained so much this year (that's not to minimize the financial damage by any means but that's just my opinion and the calculation behind it).


For all of this, and reading between the lines on vaccine news as to how close we are, I wouldn’t be shocked to see DCL wait this out until widespread vaccine availability is a reality and they can inoculate their crew and make it mandatory for their passengers in whatever approved age group.
It’s been mentioned that DCL by and large _is_ the stage shows, dining, Buena Vista Theater, and youth activities. If those can’t be “normal,” there’s no point in heading out, IMO. Masking and (especially) 6ft rules just aren’t conducive to the cruise model.

ETA: Your only real chance of “escape” is your cabin/balcony. That’s awesome when it’s a choice in normal times, but probably would suck if you got on a particularly non compliant sailing.


----------



## rpb718

We have a (non-DCL) 10 day cruise scheduled for next April that I'm sure we will be cancelling (unless it is cancelled for us, still a possibility) and rescheduling sometime in the future.  I remember reading a while back some cruise line COVID changes being proposed and the one that stated broadcasting the muster drill on the TVs instead of attending in person was one I would love to be permanent.


----------



## atricks

Universal is reopening their Portofino Bay Deluxe Hotel on December 1st.   And you can make reservations now for it again.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/disn...definite-closures-of-walt-disney-world-shows/


So they’re making it all about safety which we know doesn’t exactly add up. Some forms yes, but not all of them.


MrsBooch said:


> i could have sworn there were multiple comments about how entertainment is getting cut and we won't have these things return in any capacity until 2023 and when they do it is only going to be the ROI items.


andyman said weeks ago that these cuts were not strictly because of covid and rollback to run leaner had been in the works for a while. That’s why people fear them not coming back. Anyone saying none of them will come back is just wrong, but all 720 coming back in the same capacity doesn’t seem realistic either.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rpb718 said:


> We have a (non-DCL) 10 day cruise scheduled for next April that I'm sure we will be cancelling (unless it is cancelled for us, still a possibility) and rescheduling sometime in the future.  I remember reading a while back some cruise line COVID changes being proposed and the one that stated broadcasting the muster drill on the TVs instead of attending in person was one I would love to be permanent.


That would be a fantastic permanent change!


----------



## skeeter31

It’s the fear of not being able to get off the ship that would scare me too with cruising now. We pushed our 12/20 cruise to 12/21 and hope it’ll be better by then.


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> So they’re making it all about safety which we know doesn’t exactly add up. Some forms yes, but not all of them.
> 
> andyman said weeks ago that these cuts were not strictly because of covid and rollback to run leaner had been in the works for a while. That’s why people fear them not coming back. Anyone saying none of them will come back is just wrong, but all 720 coming back in the same capacity doesn’t seem realistic either.



It's the "coming back at the same capacity" that worries me the most.   For example, in a year or so they could announce that FotLK is coming back and folks would be elated.  But in reality what we really get back is something a bit different - it could end up being akin to "A Taste of FotLK".  Many will just be happy to have something back, and first-timers wouldn't have any idea it's not like it was before, but there will also be many that will know it's not the same as it was.  One can only hope they could pull off a miracle and it could be better, but at this point in time I don't expect it to be 100% the same.


----------



## Mit88

Ashoka Tano sabers arrive at DHS. I know someone here was wondering when they were going to show up


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> Ashoka Tano sabers arrive at DHS. I know someone here was wondering when they were going to show up


Meeeeee 

Apparently there was a lightsaber meet up Fri night, and Ashley Eckstein (voice of Ahsoka in clone wars) crashed it to announce they were on sale and signed the first few hundred


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Meeeeee
> 
> Apparently there was a lightsaber meet up Fri night, and Ashley Eckstein (voice of Ahsoka in clone wars) crashed it to announce they were on sale and signed the first few hundred


I wonder how long they’ll last.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> I wonder how long they’ll last.



I have a res to HS on Sunday. I'm praying that long at least. I'm really bummed I missed out on that opportunity last night though.

I'm now wide awake constantly refreshing the reservation page to find one for Saturday lol.  Even though I won't be able to go til I get off work at 2.  

Just saw her Insta, apparently she signed over 400, that will still be for sale.  Pretty much 0 chance I get that though.  Would be the highlight of my 2020, i'm pathetic enough I probably would cry lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

skeeter31 said:


> It’s the fear of not being able to get off the ship that would scare me too with cruising now. We pushed our 12/20 cruise to 12/21 and hope it’ll be better by then.


I have friends who were stuck on a Celebrity ship just off the coast of Chile in March.  They circled for 4 days unable to get food or additional medications for guests.  Eventually they were given More food and presumably medications and permission to dock in California so they sailed for 2 weeks to get there.  They were told all were healthy on-board ship so it was business as usual.  The cruise line didn’t disclose that someone took sick the last week of the cruise until 12 hours after most disembarked.  The following day 1 passenger died of Covid and in total at least 90 got it!!  My friends are thankfully well and got home but others were stuck on the ship with sick staff and guests as they did not have paperwork to disembark in the US.  It was weeks until they could get off somewhere in South America.  

As much as I love cruising, this has curbed my desire until things with this pandemic improve!!!


----------



## osufeth24

literally been refreshing for the last 3 hours straight trying to get a res for HS today.


----------



## HokieRaven5

osufeth24 said:


> literally been refreshing for the last 3 hours straight trying to get a res for HS today.



May the force be with you! I have to hope they're restocked by Nov 13...


----------



## osufeth24

HokieRaven5 said:


> May the force be with you! I have to hope they're restocked by Nov 13...



I won't be surprised if they have them for a little while honestly.  I'm just really trying to get a res for today in hopes of having a 1% chance of getting one of the signed ones.  I am supposed to have my lunch break at 11, but I'm going to try to make it at 10 to if I can score a res before then.  Probably chances are still close to 0 though.  I so desperately want one


----------



## Sarahslay

osufeth24 said:


> Meeeeee
> 
> Apparently there was a lightsaber meet up Fri night, and Ashley Eckstein (voice of Ahsoka in clone wars) crashed it to announce they were on sale and signed the first few hundred


A friend of mine was there Thursday and messaged me yesterday really upset because he missed her by one day . I had zero clue who she was and he had to school me on it . Hopefully he can get one of these on his next HS day.


----------



## Ronski

Funny Ashley story:
My son and I were attending a Star Wars weekend, just walking along one day in MGM (he in stunned silence after just meeting a HUGE Darth Vader) and Ashley sticks her head out of a door, looks straight at me and says “hi! How’s it going?” as if talking to a personal friend...
I couldn’t believe she was talking to me so I looked around to see who she was talking to! Lol...... but it was just us there...... I looked back to answer and “poof” she was gone!
I’d have loved to get an autograph, Ahsoka Tano is my fav SW character.


----------



## osufeth24

I think I'm hour 7 or somewhere around there of refreshing to see if anything pops up lol


----------



## hertamaniac

We cancelled our March 21 cruise out of Canaveral to December 21/January 22.  I think there is decent chance that the ports will be less restricted by then.  Regardless, this reopening will be a slow crawl with the industry balanced on the tip of a pinhead waiting to see how the protocols work.


----------



## dislee1164

osufeth24 said:


> I think I'm hour 7 or somewhere around there of refreshing to see if anything pops up lol


Now I really want you to get one too! Is there a board on here where you could connect with someone who is going today, and they could buy one for you?! Good luck!!


----------



## osufeth24

dislee1164 said:


> Now I really want you to get one too! Is there a board on here where you could connect with someone who is going today, and they could buy one for you?! Good luck!!



there's a ******* on the galaxy edge reddit page, but got to wait 24 hrs before you can access it

I do have a res tomorrow, chance I can get it then, but I was just hoping to have a slimmer of hope of getting one of the signed ones, those will probably be gone in about the next 10 minutes lol


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/10/arno...X0ANf6FADclRsnC19TkKb6Ud2W9wDQhh-a4K9Li8FaABk


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hertamaniac

Here is the full CDC order.

https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/CDC-Conditional-Sail-Order_10_30_2020-p.pdf
Starting at the bottom of page 31 is where the minimum standards start:

The cruise ship operator must in marketing materials, on its website, and in offerings for voyages, notify prospective passengers prior to accepting a reservation of any CDC travel advisory, warning, or recommendation relating to cruise travel. *Such notification must further advise prospective passengers that, if a threshold of COVID-19 is detected on board the cruise ship during a voyage, the voyage will be ended immediately and the ship returned to the U.S. port of embarkation, and their subsequent travel, including their return home, may be restricted or delayed.*


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Frienship boats are running between HS and IG today.


----------



## Mit88

What opens first. Ratatouille. Or the GF Walkway?


----------



## yulilin3

Ronski said:


> Funny Ashley story:
> My son and I were attending a Star Wars weekend, just walking along one day in MGM (he in stunned silence after just meeting a HUGE Darth Vader) and Ashley sticks her head out of a door, looks straight at me and says “hi! How’s it going?” as if talking to a personal friend...
> I couldn’t believe she was talking to me so I looked around to see who she was talking to! Lol...... but it was just us there...... I looked back to answer and “poof” she was gone!
> I’d have loved to get an autograph, Ahsoka Tano is my fav SW character.


she is one of the kindest celebrities I have ever met. We met her in her first visit to SWW and my daughter immediately loved her, every year we would go say hi and she would remember my daughter's name. Years after SWW ended Ashley went to SWGE, she visits often as she lives here in Central Florida, and she saw my DD working and went over to say hi. She is very kind. 
Related to SWGE news I just got confirmation that to get a bg at 7am all you need is a valid ticket and a DHS park reservation, no matter where you are


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> What opens first. Ratatouille. Or the GF Walkway?


Definitely GF walkway. I’d say that’s open by the end of the year. Rat, my prediction is next summer.


----------



## osufeth24

I think I give up trying to get a park res today.  I am exhausted trying, i've lost count on the amount of hours I've been refreshing


----------



## rpb718

hertamaniac said:


> Here is the full CDC order.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/quarantine/pdf/CDC-Conditional-Sail-Order_10_30_2020-p.pdf
> Starting at the bottom of page 31 is where the minimum standards start:
> 
> The cruise ship operator must in marketing materials, on its website, and in offerings for voyages, notify prospective passengers prior to accepting a reservation of any CDC travel advisory, warning, or recommendation relating to cruise travel. *Such notification must further advise prospective passengers that, if a threshold of COVID-19 is detected on board the cruise ship during a voyage, the voyage will be ended immediately and the ship returned to the U.S. port of embarkation, and their subsequent travel, including their return home, may be restricted or delayed.*



Oh yeah - I'll be cruising next year - NOT!


----------



## hertamaniac

rpb718 said:


> Oh yeah - I'll be cruising next year - NOT!



I understand.  Given the very liberal cancellation policies with the major U.S. cruise lines, I'm OK with riding it out for another ~12+ months and see how this unfolds.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I think I give up trying to get a park res today.  I am exhausted trying, i've lost count on the amount of hours I've been refreshing



If I wasn’t making my 50th reservations tomorrow using the remainder of my banked points, I’d loan you some points to get a room to get a DHS reservation.

If I were Disney, I’d release all the limited merch at DHS and only DHS. That’s how you get room bookings.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> If I wasn’t making my 50th reservations tomorrow using the remainder of my banked points, I’d loan you some points to get a room to get a DHS reservation.
> 
> If I were Disney, I’d release all the limited merch at DHS and only DHS. That’s how you get room bookings.



haha appreciate it, but DHS is booked up at HS til the 3rd or 4th I believe.  Was just trying to get there today.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> haha appreciate it, but DHS is booked up at HS til the 3rd or 4th I believe.  Was just trying to get there today.



All 3 buckets are filled? Damn that’s crazy.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


It hadn’t occurred to me these would still be gone  Glad to see them return to UO. Are they gone at WDW?


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> I think I give up trying to get a park res today.  I am exhausted trying, i've lost count on the amount of hours I've been refreshing


Halloween Saturday has to be one of the toughest days of the year for a last minute anything. Hoping they’re still there tomorrow!


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> It hadn’t occurred to me these would still be gone  Glad to see them return to UO. Are they gone at WDW?


No they are available at WDW.


----------



## Spridell

For those in the NY area new rules have just been put into place.

It seems like the travel advisory has been lifted, and now, anyone going to NY from any state must provide a negative test results.  

https://abc7ny.com/7515634/


----------



## midnight star

Spridell said:


> For those in the NY area new rules have just been put into place.
> 
> It seems like the travel advisory has been lifted, and now, anyone going to NY from any state must provide a negative test results.
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/7515634/


Came to post the same thing! This could help visitors from the tri state area


----------



## Spridell

midnight star said:


> Came to post the same thing! This could help visitors from the tri state area


Yup 

That's why I posted it.  

Could help now attracting more people to Disney from the Northeast.


----------



## skeeter31

Spridell said:


> For those in the NY area new rules have just been put into place.
> 
> It seems like the travel advisory has been lifted, and now, anyone going to NY from any state must provide a negative test results.
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/7515634/


Not fully eliminating the quarantine. Now the quarantine period is 3 days and then you must get a negative test to end the quarantine. Without the negative test it’s still a 14 day quarantine requirement. It’s still an intricate process. For NYer’s coming back from visiting WDW, they would need a negative test within 3 days of their flight (in the state they’re coming back from), then have to quarantine for 3 days in NY, then get another negative test in NY.


----------



## Spridell

skeeter31 said:


> Not fully eliminating the quarantine. Now the quarantine period is 3 days and then you must get a negative test to end the quarantine. Without the negative test it’s still a 14 day quarantine requirement. It’s still an intricate process. For NYer’s coming back from visiting WDW, they would need a negative test within 3 days of their flight (in the state they’re coming back from), then have to quarantine for 3 days in NY, then get another negative test in NY.



Is the test site still open near Disney? and do they take NON Florida residents? @yulilin3 do you know?

Lots of test sites here in FL only accept Florida Residents.  This is something that could also be a problem


----------



## sullivan.kscott

skeeter31 said:


> Not fully eliminating the quarantine. Now the quarantine period is 3 days and then you must get a negative test to end the quarantine. Without the negative test it’s still a 14 day quarantine requirement. It’s still an intricate process. For NYer’s coming back from visiting WDW, they would need a negative test within 3 days of their flight (in the state they’re coming back from), then have to quarantine for 3 days in NY, then get another negative test in NY.


Yes, but if a visitor came from sat-thurs, took yes one Thursday morning and #2 Sunday in a quick turnaround lab, that puts you back into society by Tuesday (assuming all goes well). 
Same theory could work for visitors into the state, as well.
I think this could also be a precedent for international travel. Overall a positive change during a crummy week of news.


----------



## skeeter31

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yes, but if a visitor came from sat-thurs, took yes one Thursday morning and #2 Sunday in a quick turnaround lab, that puts you back into society by Tuesday (assuming all goes well).
> Same theory could work for visitors into the state, as well.
> I think this could also be a precedent for international travel. Overall a positive change during a crummy week of news.


I’m thinking the second test would have to be Monday. It has to be after 3 full days of quarantine (in that example Friday-Sunday would be quarantine). Test on Monday and hope results by Wednesday.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> What opens first. Ratatouille. Or the GF Walkway?


The GF walkway is supposed to be open when the construction at the west water launch dock is completed, which isn’t too far off.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

skeeter31 said:


> I’m thinking the second test would have to be Monday. It has to be after 3 full days of quarantine (in that example Friday-Sunday would be quarantine). Test on Monday and hope results by Wednesday.


Fair point on timing.  If the kids are virtual class rooming, and you have the luxury of working from home, I still see it as way more feasible to drastically cut down the old 14 day rule.  Will the masses be returning to WDW from NY (and I'll assume NJ and CT will follow suite in their coalition of states, maybe even PA)?  No.  But some % will, and that will help the industry overall.
The timing is interesting, because I think our current wave will have a natural effect of tamping travel for any number of weeks.  We might be looking at closer to late August crowds for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## osufeth24

After 12 hours of straight refreshing, and 3 hrs til close, I finally got a park res.  On my way now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Not fully eliminating the quarantine. Now the quarantine period is 3 days and then you must get a negative test to end the quarantine. Without the negative test it’s still a 14 day quarantine requirement. It’s still an intricate process. For NYer’s coming back from visiting WDW, they would need a negative test within 3 days of their flight (in the state they’re coming back from), then have to quarantine for 3 days in NY, then get another negative test in NY.



yeah - definitely more of a process, BUT if you can complete it there is less time away from work or school for people that would impact

I know that is a concern for us for our potential trip next March that kids would potentially miss school when we come back - though I guess they could just do it virtual, but we are on hybrid right now and the days they are physically in school are a lot better for them (and for us!) so only missing a couple of days vs 2 weeks is appealing

Though who the heck knows what things will be like in March, but interesting to monitor at least


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> After 12 hours of straight refreshing, and 3 hrs til close, I finally got a park res.  On my way now!



that is great to hear - definitely was sending positive vibes you way - hope they still have some!!!!


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

Are these covid tests for air travel mostly?  If it’s for all travel are there roadblocks set up to let you in and out of the state and entered in to a data base?  I’m confused how this would work.  Will NY notify the state (aka WDW) people came from if they test positive once back?


----------



## disneygirlsng

osufeth24 said:


> After 12 hours of straight refreshing, and 3 hrs til close, I finally got a park res.  On my way now!


You have to update us if you get one!


----------



## andyman8

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Are these covid tests for air travel mostly?  If it’s for all travel are there roadblocks set up to let you in and out of the state and entered in to a data base?  I’m confused how this would work.  Will NY notify the state (aka WDW) people came from if they test positive once back?


If it’s like how they’ve handled the quarantine restrictions, it will basically be just for air travel. This sounds like a mess.


----------



## skeeter31

TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust said:


> Are these covid tests for air travel mostly?  If it’s for all travel are there roadblocks set up to let you in and out of the state and entered in to a data base?  I’m confused how this would work.  Will NY notify the state (aka WDW) people came from if they test positive once back?


No there aren’t roadblocks. It’s still relying on the honor system and self reporting, just like NY has done for the past 6 months with their quarantine requirements. You have to go online and fill out a form. For air travel, they usually make sure you complete the form prior to leaving the airport. It’s mainly a way to let people travel a bit more freely without having to quarantine for 14 days once back. Cuomo understands that with holidays approaching, more people will be traveling to NY for family or traveling out of state. 

Right now, state and local government employees in NY, if they travel to one of the quarantine states, MUST quarantine for that 14 days or else they lose access to the additional sick time for COVID provided by the state. This will allow people to get back to work quicker if they do have to travel out of state. But, it’s still based on self reporting.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> If it’s like how they’ve handled the quarantine restrictions, it will basically be just for air travel. This sounds like a mess.


Correct, it does sound like more of a mess than the actual quarantine. It makes it easier for NYers if they need to leave the state, but almost makes it more of a hassle for people traveling to NY for family.


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> After 12 hours of straight refreshing, and 3 hrs til close, I finally got a park res.  On my way now!


Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Erica Ladd

osufeth24 said:


> After 12 hours of straight refreshing, and 3 hrs til close, I finally got a park res.  On my way now!



Yes please update! To be honest I don’t know exactly what it is you want but I’ve been following all day!! Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> If it’s like how they’ve handled the quarantine restrictions, it will basically be just for air travel. This sounds like a mess.


Sure, it’s largely the phrase we use often on these boards. “Theater.”  But, it will catch a few folks who might have fallen through the cracks.
Also, I would have better peace of mind if my coworker had received 2 negative tests before coming back to work more than “quarantining” at home, where they’d likely been to the gym, grocery store, friend’s house for dinner, etc. Which brings to mind that employers who adopt this will have something to fall back on.


----------



## osufeth24

Have a Vq going at Doks. Looks like I'm walking around a bit


----------



## Marthasor

skeeter31 said:


> Not fully eliminating the quarantine. Now the quarantine period is 3 days and then you must get a negative test to end the quarantine. Without the negative test it’s still a 14 day quarantine requirement. It’s still an intricate process. For NYer’s coming back from visiting WDW, they would need a negative test within 3 days of their flight (in the state they’re coming back from), then have to quarantine for 3 days in NY, then get another negative test in NY.



Definitely an intricate process.  I have to say, I'm glad I'm in CT and my state only requires a negative test after returning to get out of quarantine.  I really hope we don't follow the new NY requirements.  I really don't want to have to test in FL and then again upon return.


----------



## osufeth24

Ahhhhh! I finally have an Ahsoka saber!! 

No not a singed one lol. Meant to ask how quickly those went, if they even made it to today. But was too excited


----------



## gottalovepluto

Marthasor said:


> Definitely an intricate process.  I have to say, I'm glad I'm in CT and my state only requires a negative test after returning to get out of quarantine.  I really hope we don't follow the new NY requirements.  I really don't want to have to test in FL and then again upon return.


Considering how hard it is to get tested in some states if not symptomatic it could be very problematic.

I don’t think CT & NJ will necessarily follow. From the outside I see a perception that the “Tri-State quarantine” is one thing with one set of rules for all of you but in reality y’all only shared the list of states that required quarantines and the similarities ended there.


----------



## Sandisw

Spridell said:


> Is the test site still open near Disney? and do they take NON Florida residents? @yulilin3 do you know?
> 
> Lots of test sites here in FL only accept Florida Residents.  This is something that could also be a problem



I have only seen what was reported on Our local station but it did not sound like the initial test had to be from the state yoy came from.  Basically, test when you get home, and then again 4 days after you take the first test. 

That is what I intend to do in December.  I am a week into my 14 days for my just completed trip so will go tomorrow to get sprung free early.

https://nypost.com/2020/10/31/gov-cuomo-says-all-travelers-must-get-tested-for-covid-19/


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Ahhhhh! I finally have an Ahsoka saber!!
> 
> No not a singed one lol. Meant to ask how quickly those went, if they even made it to today. But was too excited


Congrats! Perseverance pays off!


----------



## babydoll65

Sandisw said:


> I have only seen what was reported on Our local station but it did not sound like the initial test had to be from the state yoy came from.  Basically, test when you get home, and then again 4 days after you take the first test.
> 
> That is what I intend to do in December.  I am a week into my 14 days for my just completed trip so will go tomorrow to get sprung free early.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/10/31/gov-cuomo-says-all-travelers-must-get-tested-for-covid-19/


I'm not going till February but this is where I plan on making an appointment prior to my flight back (Rhode island)
AdventHealth Centra Care Lake Buena Vista
12500 S Apopka Vineland Road
Orlando, FL 32836

They do rapid testing (15 minutes) and is open 24/7 which is convenient since I plan on doing this two day before my flight home. Unfortunately the cost is $180 since its mainly for travel (without symptoms)


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> Is the test site still open near Disney? and do they take NON Florida residents? @yulilin3 do you know?
> 
> Lots of test sites here in FL only accept Florida Residents.  This is something that could also be a problem


It's open for everyone,  you don't even need a reservation


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Ahhhhh! I finally have an Ahsoka saber!!
> 
> No not a singed one lol. Meant to ask how quickly those went, if they even made it to today. But was too excited


This is the way!!


----------



## osufeth24

I just found out someone got one that was signed around 2 p.m. today. Now I'm kind of sad haha


----------



## TakesFaithTrust&PixieDust

skeeter31 said:


> No there aren’t roadblocks. It’s still relying on the honor system and self reporting, just like NY has done for the past 6 months with their quarantine requirements. You have to go online and fill out a form. For air travel, they usually make sure you complete the form prior to leaving the airport. It’s mainly a way to let people travel a bit more freely without having to quarantine for 14 days once back. Cuomo understands that with holidays approaching, more people will be traveling to NY for family or traveling out of state.
> 
> Right now, state and local government employees in NY, if they travel to one of the quarantine states, MUST quarantine for that 14 days or else they lose access to the additional sick time for COVID provided by the state. This will allow people to get back to work quicker if they do have to travel out of state. But, it’s still based on self reporting.


Thank you for the explanation


----------



## Sandisw

babydoll65 said:


> I'm not going till February but this is where I plan on making an appointment prior to my flight back (Rhode island)
> AdventHealth Centra Care Lake Buena Vista
> 12500 S Apopka Vineland Road
> Orlando, FL 32836
> 
> They do rapid testing (15 minutes) and is open 24/7 which is convenient since I plan on doing this two day before my flight home. Unfortunately the cost is $180 since its mainly for travel (without symptoms)



Thanks...right now, my insurance will cover it in NY for travel related reasons, so I’ll do when I get back and then again later....worst case, I stay in like I am doing right now.

Things could also be different in 5 weeks when I go too,  I am only going for 3 nights so I could also do day before as well,  Once it actually starts happenig, we will have a better idea,  Right now, they just text me every day to make sure I am feeling well...but its The honor system I’m staying home. 

Now, it would be great if somehow WDW or airlines could do it.


----------



## skeeter31

Sandisw said:


> Thanks...right now, my insurance will cover it in NY for travel related reasons, so I’ll do when I get back and then again later....worst case, I stay in like I am doing right now.
> 
> Things could also be different in 5 weeks when I go too,  I am only going for 3 nights so I could also do day before as well,  Once it actually starts happenig, we will have a better idea,  Right now, they just text me every day to make sure I am feeling well...but its The honor system I’m staying home.
> 
> Now, it would be great if somehow WDW or airlines could do it.


If you fly back via Tampa airport, they’re now offering rapid tests in the airport.


----------



## osufeth24




----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> View attachment 535679


Signed?


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Signed?


Nope. Missed by a hour or two it seems like


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Nope. Missed by a hour or two it seems like


They went through those quick then.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> They went through those quick then.


I think she signed 400? Somewhere around there. I mean I forgot to ask just to confirm, but I assumed they gave those out first and didn't need to ask


----------



## osufeth24

Also seems like resellers ruined it too.

Saw on the ******* there was a reseller took a Pic of having 12 of them.


----------



## figmentfinesse

osufeth24 said:


> Also seems like resellers ruined it too.
> 
> Saw on the ******* there was a reseller took a Pic of having 12 of them.



resellers are the freaking worst.


----------



## skeeter31

figmentfinesse said:


> resellers are the freaking worst.


They really are. One of the worst things about Disney is the fact that they do such a poor job of stopping resellers. Rarely have caps on the amount of an item you can buy, or are so easy to get around by having multiple people in your group buy the allotted amount. Then top it off by making things so hard to even get in the first place, whether it’s a last minute announcement that something will be released in the parks, or an online exclusive that will crash the website immediately when it launches and you don’t even know if you’ve gotten it after you’ve checked out.

But I think the ones that really get me are the AP magnets that sell on EBay for $20-$30. Here’s something that someone got for FREE and they hawk it for a major payday. I’m sorry, but I’d much rather find someone on here that wasn’t able to get to the parks at the time a specific magnet was available and send it to them to make their day. Just disgusting.


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> I just found out someone got one that was signed around 2 p.m. today. Now I'm kind of sad haha



Your journey today has been an emotional roller coaster for me  I had my mom over and in between making food & socializing I was coming to check whether or not you got a pass, got in line, got the saber - phew! Then missed the signed ones - NOOOO ((Angry clenched fist toward the sky))


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> Your journey today has been an emotional roller coaster for me  I had my mom over and in between making food & socializing I was coming to check whether or not you got a pass, got in line, got the saber - phew! Then missed the signed ones - NOOOO ((Angry clenched fist toward the sky))



haha!  exhausting day for me as well.  Happened to wake up around 1am this morning, saw the news about Ahsley appearing at a meetup and announcing on sale, while signing a bunch.  Tried for about a hour there to get a park res.  Fell back asleep, alarm went off at 530am to get ready for work.  Tried for park ressies while getitng ready.  Got to work a little after 6.  Then all day at work trying.  Was wanting to give up, then getting it at 4, rushing over there.  Being excited to get one, thinking ya no way I had a chance.  Then seeing reading signed ones lasted into the afternoon., little disappointed as if I could have gotten a res earlier, would have gotten one.


----------



## myth2001

Spridell said:


> Is the test site still open near Disney? and do they take NON Florida residents? @yulilin3 do you know?
> 
> Lots of test sites here in FL only accept Florida Residents.  This is something that could also be a problem



I have been gathering options for my upcoming trip
This location near Seaworld Orlando seem doable:

http://ocfl.net/EmergencySafety/Coronavirus/Testing.aspx#site0Orange County Convention Center
5980 Destination Pkwy Orlando, FL 32819
Enter at the intersection of Universal Boulevard and Destination Parkway
First-come, first-served basis until daily limit is reached.
Opens daily at 9 a.m. and is available for all Central Florida residents and visitors free of charge. 
Must be 5 and older
Bring photo ID
No symptoms required
Maximum of 5 people per vehicle. Vehicle windows must be operational.
Testing is free; no insurance required.


----------



## myth2001

babydoll65 said:


> I'm not going till February but this is where I plan on making an appointment prior to my flight back (Rhode island)
> AdventHealth Centra Care Lake Buena Vista
> 12500 S Apopka Vineland Road
> Orlando, FL 32836
> 
> They do rapid testing (15 minutes) and is open 24/7 which is convenient since I plan on doing this two day before my flight home. Unfortunately the cost is $180 since its mainly for travel (without symptoms)



Be careful about rapid testing, which is usually an antigen test, where travel usually require a PCR test instead,


----------



## babydoll65

myth2001 said:


> Be careful about rapid testing, which is usually an antigen test, where travel usually require a PCR test instead,


This is all I need for traveling back to Rhode island. I can get a free test a few days later at my job but because I can't quarantine (unless I have symptoms) I need to report back to my work two days after. This walk in offers both rapid and pcr but are not covered under your insurance unless your showing symptoms. I just love the fact that you can make an appointment ahead of time and they are open 24 hours.


----------



## yulilin3

SWO moved the start of their Christmas celebration by one week,  not sure when this happened, it originally was slated to start the 21st now it's starting the 15th.  The Rudolph elements,  trees on the lagoon and ice skating show rink have been installed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> They really are. One of the worst things about Disney is the fact that they do such a poor job of stopping resellers. Rarely have caps on the amount of an item you can buy, or are so easy to get around by having multiple people in your group buy the allotted amount. Then top it off by making things so hard to even get in the first place, whether it’s a last minute announcement that something will be released in the parks, or an online exclusive that will crash the website immediately when it launches and you don’t even know if you’ve gotten it after you’ve checked out.
> 
> But I think the ones that really get me are the AP magnets that sell on EBay for $20-$30. Here’s something that someone got for FREE and they hawk it for a major payday. I’m sorry, but I’d much rather find someone on here that wasn’t able to get to the parks at the time a specific magnet was available and send it to them to make their day. Just disgusting.



I put it more on Disney for allowing it.  In theory I am ok with resellers (or personal shoppers) as it allows someone who is unable to be at the parks get a pice of merchandise they normally wouldn't be able to get ... But I think Disney should limit it so that person has like 2 for sale, not 12.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> I put it more on Disney for allowing it.  In theory I am ok with resellers (or personal shoppers) as it allows someone who is unable to be at the parks get a pice of merchandise they normally wouldn't be able to get ... But I think Disney should limit it so that person has like 2 for sale, not 12.



That's the thing, they have a sign that says 2 max at the desk where the sabers are.  But it's like they just don't care to enforce it, or it's very easy to get around that


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I put it more on Disney for allowing it.  In theory I am ok with resellers (or personal shoppers) as it allows someone who is unable to be at the parks get a pice of merchandise they normally wouldn't be able to get ... But I think Disney should limit it so that person has like 2 for sale, not 12.





osufeth24 said:


> That's the thing, they have a sign that says 2 max at the desk where the sabers are.  But it's like they just don't care to enforce it, or it's very easy to get around that


100% Disney's fault, they just want to sell merch and care very little who they sell to. It's like when someone brings in a rolling luggage/cooler sort of thing, it's  annoying to walk around it and you might blame the guest but Disney states these are not allowed and somehow they get through


----------



## New Mouse

I mean Im more upset with Disney charging $59.99 for something that costs $3.99 to make.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

While we slept... 

@DisneyFoodBlog: Good morning from Magic Kingdom where we spy Christmas decorations! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322894790464278529


----------



## OnceUponATime15

And...  Happy November 1st 

@DisneyFoodBlog: It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322895154596978690


----------



## Spridell

Well from looking at pics and videos this morning it definitely looks like they put up more Christmas decoration than Halloween decorations.  And its only the first night.

Very happy about that.

i will say that was fast with them putting the tree up this year.   Usually its the last thing they put up.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322901689322622977


----------



## sara_s

OnceUponATime15 said:


> While we slept...
> 
> @DisneyFoodBlog: Good morning from Magic Kingdom where we spy Christmas decorations!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322894790464278529


This makes me so happy! Heading up tomorrow! Desperately need some Christmas cheer....any cheer really.


----------



## Marthasor

TheMaxRebo said:


> I put it more on Disney for allowing it.  In theory I am ok with resellers (or personal shoppers) as it allows someone who is unable to be at the parks get a pice of merchandise they normally wouldn't be able to get ... But I think Disney should limit it so that person has like 2 for sale, not 12.



I totally agree with you but I do kind of chuckle when the ebay market gets flooded with the same items and, all of a sudden, they don't have the value the hoarders thought they would.  The SoTS plush, for instance.  There are a TON on ebay and they don't seem to be moving.  Doesn't seem like a very good investment IMHO.


----------



## skeeter31

New Mouse said:


> I mean Im more upset with Disney charging $59.99 for something that costs $3.99 to make.


That’s not a Disney specific issue. That’s everything. It’s all about the margins. No company is going to sell something for $5 if it costs them $4 to make it, they’d never make any money. I love watching Shark Tank and hearing some of the margins that the products have between cost to make and cost to consumer.


----------



## skeeter31

sara_s said:


> This makes me so happy! Heading up tomorrow! Desperately need some Christmas cheer....any cheer really.


We’re also heading there tomorrow. We‘re going for 3 nights. So excited to see the Christmas decorations!!


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> I mean Im more upset with Disney charging $59.99 for something that costs $3.99 to make.



Paper masks were $5 each when the pandemic first started, they probably cost about 5-10 cents to make, and those are things that are essential.


----------



## New Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> That’s not a Disney specific issue. That’s everything. It’s all about the margins. No company is going to sell something for $5 if it costs them $4 to make it, they’d never make any money. I love watching Shark Tank and hearing some of the margins that the products have between cost to make and cost to consumer.



Disneys in the realm of the highest margins for sure.   If they sold things for a more reasonable price, there would still be resellers, but the cost likely wouldnt be as much.


----------



## skeeter31

New Mouse said:


> Disneys in the realm of the highest margins for sure.   If they sold things for a more reasonable price, there would still be resellers, but the cost likely wouldnt be as much.


No, there are much higher margins out there, and every company in the world operates on margins. Plus, Disney having high margins has absolutely nothing to do with resale value or cost. We’ve gone quite off topic here, but you are wrong in your assumption on this one. Even if Disney were to sell that item that cost $3.99 to make for $15.99 instead of $59.99, there would still be a huge resale market for the items if only for their unavailability to people in other areas of the country and world. It has nothing to do with the margins.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322906872043679744


----------



## rpb718

Glad to see WDW taking advantage of shorter park hours and no parties to move into XMAS at a faster pace.  Too bad about the castle lights though.  I wonder if they'll be doing anything extra with castle decoration-wise since they aren't doing the lights?

ETA: I never mentioned about it from my last trip but DW and I didn't come away big fans of the new castle colors.  Not sure why, but I think it just felt a tad too dark looking overall.


----------



## skeeter31

rpb718 said:


> Glad to see WDW taking advantage of shorter park hours and no parties to move into XMAS at a faster pace.  Too bad about the castle lights though.  I wonder if they'll be doing anything extra with castle decoration-wise since they aren't doing the lights?
> 
> ETA: I never mentioned about it from my last trip but DW and I didn't come away big fans of the new castle colors.  Not sure why, but I think it just felt a tad too dark looking overall.


They’re going to be doing a projection on the castle at night as part of the Christmas season. Since they aren’t doing the lights this year.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Seeing Christmas popping up at WDW overnight has me feeling a bit blue. I’m going to miss being at WDW this December .  
If not for the 14 day quarantine here upon returning home, I would have been heading down for my annual birthday/christmas trip mid december. Ill be happy when making plans actually becomes taking a vacation again... 

For now..   I just finished watching Decorating Disney - Holiday Magic (again lol) on disney+  

Not sure if it made me feel better - or worse!  smh/lol

Will be living vicariously thru those of you who will be there this year...   and planning for next year


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Disneys in the realm of the highest margins for sure.   If they sold things for a more reasonable price, there would still be resellers, but the cost likely wouldnt be as much.


I don’t think that’s true at all. Unless Disney increased the supply available of these items, the prices on eBay would be the same.  Demand wouldn’t change.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> 100% Disney's fault, they just want to sell merch and care very little who they sell to. It's like when someone brings in a rolling luggage/cooler sort of thing, it's  annoying to walk around it and you might blame the guest but Disney states these are not allowed and somehow they get through


I keep wondering why anyone would want to haul around luggage all day, I hate even having my park bag much less rolling around a big case all day. In january a woman looked like she was heading straight to MCO from Epcot, two huge cases just dragging them through the park, like.....why?


----------



## hereforthechurros

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-the-holidays-at-walt-disney-world-parks-2/
Full foodie guide to come next week.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-the-holidays-at-walt-disney-world-parks-2/


I mean, I gained 5 lbs just reading about it all, but I'm so excited to eat all the sugar.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-the-holidays-at-walt-disney-world-parks-2/
> Full foodie guide to come next week.


Old Smoky moonshine!  Wife already has each one circled with two circles around the moonshine.


----------



## Sarahslay

Tigger's ally said:


> Old Smoky moonshine!  Wife already has each one circled with two circles around the moonshine.


That is the one thing my husband 100% doesn't want to do   , he also doesn't want the pistaccio float (which I will 100% get).


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Are they still sending out pre vacation paperwork? Our vacation is coming up and we haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Sarahslay

Disneytrippin' said:


> Are they still sending out pre vacation paperwork? Our vacation is coming up and we haven't received anything yet.


I didn't get anything for August, and nothing for Thanksgiving. Of course I have a room only and not a package, but I usually get a little booklet to get me excited pre-covid. I have been getting emails though, reminding me of all the stuff I need to do and be reminded of before my trip, but no mail.


----------



## rteetz

Disneytrippin' said:


> Are they still sending out pre vacation paperwork? Our vacation is coming up and we haven't received anything yet.


Only thing I got was a magical express envelope with the instructions for that but of course no tags because they aren’t doing that right now.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Those food options look amazing!  I’m a little sad that that white chocolate peppermint mousse won’t be at Satuli for Thanksgiving week, but I’m all in on the rest!  
Can’t wait to see the foodie guide for next week. Want to see if it’ll be worth cancelling an ADR in EPCOT to waddle my way around WS instead.


----------



## osufeth24

So I went back to HS today (my original HS res)

Went back to Dok's jusssst in case they were holding any signed ones back.  They weren't, talked to the guy this time, said majority of them were bought by resellers and scalpers, he sounded pissed about it.  I asked what about limit they sell to people.  Wellll, apparently Disney told them 2 days ago the limit is now 10.

Good news is I still have by touch when it comes to RotR BGs, walked into the park at 955, and got BG6


----------



## Sarahslay

sullivan.kscott said:


> Those food options look amazing!  I’m a little sad that that white chocolate peppermint mousse won’t be at Satuli for Thanksgiving week, but I’m all in on the rest!
> Can’t wait to see the foodie guide for next week. Want to see if it’ll be worth cancelling an ADR in EPCOT to waddle my way around WS instead.


We have a spice road table ADR for Nov. 27 and knocked around the idea of canceling it so we could just eat at all the booths.....and then they announced it was stopping reservations and we were like "oh no, what if this is the last chance we get?!" so now we'll eat that AND waddle around all the booths lol


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Sarahslay said:


> I mean, I gained 5 lbs just reading about it all, but I'm so excited to eat all the sugar.


Guess I'll lose the weight then, none of these delicacies being vegan  and I love me some peppermint bark.


----------



## Princess Mulan

Sarahslay said:


> I keep wondering why anyone would want to haul around luggage all day, I hate even having my park bag much less rolling around a big case all day. In january a woman looked like she was heading straight to MCO from Epcot, two huge cases just dragging them through the park, like.....why?



This could’ve been me! DME bus broke down at CBR, and we were dumped there with no instructions or guidance on how to get to our resorts. I decided to take the Skyliner to Epcot and walk to Boardwalk Inn. I was quite the sight decked out in full winter gear, dragging huge suitcases on what felt like a 100-mile hike on a 100-degree day!


----------



## Sarahslay

Disdreamprincess said:


> Guess I'll lose the weight then, none of these delicacies being vegan  and I love me some peppermint bark.


Yeah, I do find holiday treats being pretty restrictive as far as dietary restrictions are concerned, stinks they can't come out with at least 1-2 things that are vegan.


----------



## Sarahslay

Princess Mulan said:


> This could’ve been me! DME bus broke down at CBR, and we were dumped there with no instructions or guidance on how to get to our resorts. I decided to take the Skyliner to Epcot and walk to Boardwalk Inn. I was quite the sight decked out in full winter gear, dragging huge suitcases on what felt like a 100-mile hike on a 100-degree day!


lol, I wouldn't fault you for that, but this lady was hiking around WS at the festival of the arts dragging her cases behind her. I thought "maybe she just really wants to buy a bunch of art?" but never saw her doing anything but just wondering around. Of course back then was when they had to open all your bags and check them so I can only imagine the looks the security people gave each other when she came strolling up.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

rteetz said:


> Only thing I got was a magical express envelope with the instructions for that but of course no tags because they aren’t doing that right now.


How long before your trip did you receive anything? We have 3 weeks to go and haven't received any paperwork at all.


----------



## rpb718

Princess Mulan said:


> This could’ve been me! DME bus broke down at CBR, and we were dumped there with no instructions or guidance on how to get to our resorts. I decided to take the Skyliner to Epcot and walk to Boardwalk Inn. I was quite the sight decked out in full winter gear, dragging huge suitcases on what felt like a 100-mile hike on a 100-degree day!



I'd have been tempted to open a suitcase and change into something lighter while riding the Skyliner - and with my luck I'd probably have one of those gondolas without the character skins.  Would have been interesting for those passing my gondola going the opposite way.


----------



## mrsap

rpb718 said:


> Glad to see WDW taking advantage of shorter park hours and no parties to move into XMAS at a faster pace.  Too bad about the castle lights though.  I wonder if they'll be doing anything extra with castle decoration-wise since they aren't doing the lights?
> 
> ETA: I never mentioned about it from my last trip but DW and I didn't come away big fans of the new castle colors.  Not sure why, but I think it just felt a tad too dark looking overall.



This was posted today on KtP... 

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020/11/01/whats-happening-at-disney-world-in-november-2020/


----------



## rteetz

Disneytrippin' said:


> How long before your trip did you receive anything? We have 3 weeks to go and haven't received any paperwork at all.


Just got it yesterday and I leave on Thursday.


----------



## fla4fun

I will be watching to see how this affects the Skyliner lines.  They were getting a little outrageous with only Pop guests.  I am sure this is a big reason for the BG changes.


----------



## osufeth24

@rteetz am I allowed to post a Pic from rise showing the divider on the vehicle? I don't know what the spoiler rules in this thread are. It's not a great pic, but get an idea what view looks like


----------



## fla4fun

figmentfinesse said:


> resellers are the freaking worst.



I agree.  The only plush I wanted from the Minnie collection this year was Haunted Mansion.  Tried for a pre-sale slot.  Failed.  Tried online with general public. Failed.  Went on vacation, and they announced the passholder sale in MK. Failed.  Saw them again on the website.  Failed.  They kept selling out.  Finally caught them online again and I am hoping to get one this week if the package doesn’t get lost.  So many hoops!  Plus, the in park release brought so many people to one area for a long period of time, the exact opposite of what we should be doing.  It shouldn’t be this hard for a Disney fan to buy one item.


----------



## Princess Mulan

rpb718 said:


> I'd have been tempted to open a suitcase and change into something lighter while riding the Skyliner - and with my luck I'd probably have one of those gondolas without the character skins.  Would have been interesting for those passing my gondola going the opposite way.



Trust me, I stripped down as much as I legally could!


----------



## SaintsManiac

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Seeing Christmas popping up at WDW overnight has me feeling a bit blue. I’m going to miss being at WDW this December ☹.
> If not for the 14 day quarantine here upon returning home, I would have been heading down for my annual birthday/christmas trip mid december. Ill be happy when making plans actually becomes taking a vacation again...
> 
> For now..   I just finished watching Decorating Disney - Holiday Magic (again lol) on disney+
> 
> Not sure if it made me feel better - or worse!  smh/lol
> 
> Will be living vicariously thru those of you who will be there this year...   and planning for next year



I feel the same way. Haven’t been there since Thanksgiving last year and it’s my favorite time to go. I want holiday treats.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> @rteetz am I allowed to post a Pic from rise showing the divider on the vehicle? I don't know what the spoiler rules in this thread are. It's not a great pic, but get an idea what view looks like



You could post the picture and put it in <spoiler> tags so only people that want to see it will


----------



## SMRT-1

osufeth24 said:


> @rteetz am I allowed to post a Pic from rise showing the divider on the vehicle? I don't know what the spoiler rules in this thread are. It's not a great pic, but get an idea what view looks like



Ryan can give you the official word, but I think as long as you hide it using the spoiler tags (example below), you should be okay...



Spoiler: This Is a Spoiler Example



Put all your spoiler-y stuff in here.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> @rteetz am I allowed to post a Pic from rise showing the divider on the vehicle? I don't know what the spoiler rules in this thread are. It's not a great pic, but get an idea what view looks like


I don’t have any problems with it. I believe it’s already been posted here anyways.


----------



## JacknSally

SMRT-1 said:


> Ryan can give you the official word, but I think as long as you hide it using the spoiler tags (example below), you should be okay...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Is a Spoiler Example
> 
> 
> 
> Put all your spoiler-y stuff in here.View attachment 535932


*
I was not at all expecting that photo when I clicked the tag   *


----------



## osufeth24

Like I said, not a super great pic, but gives people an idea what it looks like with the divider


Spoiler


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> Like I said, not a super great pic, but gives people an idea what it looks like with the divider
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535988


Did you find it obstructed your view?


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Like I said, not a super great pic, but gives people an idea what it looks like with the divider
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 535988


This seats 4/4 right? I’m a party of 5. Anyone know if we’ll have to share a row with another party or would we get our own car?


----------



## Ariel 1715

rteetz said:


> Just got it yesterday and I leave on Thursday.


We got ours the day before we left!


----------



## osufeth24

hereforthechurros said:


> Did you find it obstructed your view?


Not really. By the time you're going through everything you kind of forget it there to be honest.


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> This seats 4/4 right? I’m a party of 5. Anyone know if we’ll have to share a row with another party or would we get our own car?


Ya row of 4.

I can't say for certain, but I don't see any chance of them seating 2 parties in the same row. This was put up just so they could at least get an extra party on each vehicle


----------



## MrsBooch

OnceUponATime15 said:


> And...  Happy November 1st
> 
> @DisneyFoodBlog: It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322895154596978690



goosebumps.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323029765897523207


----------



## jemtx

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323029765897523207


Will this increase the capacity?


----------



## rteetz

jemtx said:


> Will this increase the capacity?


Theoretically


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hadn't seen this posted yet (sorry if I missed it) - looks like plexiglass on the Friendship boats as well


----------



## RamblingRabbit

jemtx said:


> Will this increase the capacity?


Hypothetically it would double it


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


>


Hey, I’ll be there in two weeks! ...although I can’t decide if this plexiglass thing is good or bad


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> Hey, I’ll be there in two weeks! ...although I can’t decide if this plexiglass thing is good or bad


If it means you don’t have to wait 75 minutes for MMRR like we did at the end of September, it will be a great thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Hey, I’ll be there in two weeks! ...although I can’t decide if this plexiglass thing is good or bad



I see it as a slight negative to the actual ride experience but more than compensated by the positive impact to wait times and physical length of queue


----------



## rpb718

I believe there will come a time where all the plexiglass may become a point of contention for certain rides or attractions.  What I mean is there will slowly be a steadily rising number of folks annoyed enough with the plexiglass placed in particular areas and how it alters their "ride/attraction experience" to begin to express their disappointment.  I imagine the Rat ride vehicles are on the blocks to be altered as well.  I base this on my trip and how I did end up backing out of going on KS in AK due to the plexiglass and my feeling that my views of the animals would be compromised.  (Also it's sometimes tough enough to get good pictures and avoiding the plexiglass could have been difficult depending on my seating.)

I'm all for it as it will increase ride capacity and the lines should move even faster.  However, I'm sure this is in preparation for an increase to park capacity so in the end the size of the lines will end up being about the same (but with hopefully shorter wait times).


----------



## rpb718

I had another thought - wouldn't it be something if the addition of plexiglass to the ROTR vehicles somehow manages to create the right conditions and fixes the issues with the ride.


----------



## Vern60

hereforthechurros said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...te-the-holidays-at-walt-disney-world-parks-2/
> Full foodie guide to come next week.


My 8 yr old daughter saw the Santa Mickey Mousse and informed me under no uncertain terms that she IS going to have one of those. Though I'm doing all the planning and paying, her tone, (cute as it is) leads me to believe I don't have much choice in the matter   Personally, that white chocolate peppermint cream cheese mouse looks might tempting to me!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

What is the plexiglass actually doing when you're in constant motion? Is this just safety theater?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

nerdboyrockstar said:


> What is the plexiglass actually doing when you're in constant motion? Is this just safety theater?


A little bit, maybe. But it’s theater I’m ok with if it adds even 10% more safety. Maybe the party behind me has a damp mask (less effective), or it inadvertently slips as they chuckle and scream during the ride. One extra layer doesn’t hurt, and _most_ plexiglass is recyclable. That was my biggest concern when this all started, but it can be repurposed into insulation films and similar products. So plexiglass it up, for now. I just hope (and think, tbh) that they’ll remove a lot of it going forward. The one place I kind of see it sticking around is cashier and resort CS stands.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Theoretically


Ah, I see all that schooling has taught you something?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rpb718 said:


> I believe there will come a time where all the plexiglass may become a point of contention for certain rides or attractions.  What I mean is there will slowly be a steadily rising number of folks annoyed enough with the plexiglass placed in particular areas and how it alters their "ride/attraction experience" to begin to express their disappointment.  I imagine the Rat ride vehicles are on the blocks to be altered as well.  I base this on my trip and how I did end up backing out of going on KS in AK due to the plexiglass and my feeling that my views of the animals would be compromised.  (Also it's sometimes tough enough to get good pictures and avoiding the plexiglass could have been difficult depending on my seating.)
> 
> I'm all for it as it will increase ride capacity and the lines should move even faster.  However, I'm sure this is in preparation for an increase to park capacity so in the end the size of the lines will end up being about the same (but with hopefully shorter wait times).


you speak as though it is permanent.  I am guessing it is not.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Vern60 said:


> My 8 yr old daughter saw the Santa Mickey Mousse and informed me under no uncertain terms that she IS going to have one of those. Though I'm doing all the planning and paying, her tone, (cute as it is) leads me to believe I don't have much choice in the matter   Personally, that white chocolate peppermint cream cheese mouse looks might tempting to me!


My grandtinker said the same thing about the Churro, and the Chocolate Taco....and others.  I can handle her.  But, my wife wants everyflippinthing....twice.  No way I can handle her.  Well, outside of a thicker wallet.


----------



## Sarahslay

Tigger's ally said:


> My grandtinker said the same thing about the Churro, and the Chocolate Taco....and others.  I can handle her.  But, my wife wants everyflippinthing....twice.  No way I can handle her.  Well, outside of a thicker wallet.


My kids nodded, humored me for a minute, and then kicked me out of their room (temporarily sharing a room, that I'm apparently not allowed in). I assume this means they won't be wanting anything and I can spend that cash on myself. I will eat all I can on the Thanksgiving trip with the hubs, and then let the kids watch me eat what I didn't get to previously when we go at Christmas. I'm sure they'll love it, I know I will.


----------



## rpb718

Tigger's ally said:


> you speak as though it is permanent.  I am guessing it is not.



I hope it's not permanent, but similarly to other current mitigation factors it could be viewed as another item on the side of lessening the already diluted WDW experience.

It's way too early to even speculate on whether the plexiglass could be permanent.  Very early on, back in March, I mentioned that WDW will be making changes and wouldn't want to be caught with their pants down, so to speak, in the future.  I mean since the year 2000 we've seen HINI swine flu, bird flu, SARS, Ebola, Zika and maybe others I'm forgetting.  Yes most were contained fast and/or not as contagious or harmful, but not COVID-19.  Are we looking at another 100 years before the next one that isn't contained, or a much shorter timespan.  As such the thought that more plexiglass at WDW than one would think necessary is kept is not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Tigger's ally said:


> you speak as though it is permanent.  I am guessing it is not.



While probably not permanent, I think the plexiglass will be used for a pretty long time. It’s definitely not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Personally I am not a fan of the plexiglass. It totally ruined King Kong at UO in October and I've never rode it before. I would rather wait in a longer line but that's just me. I guess we will see how much it affects the rides when we go to WDW in December. I just hope they are offering room service when we go back. It was so hard to get food at The Contemporary in July and October. UO offers room service so I don't understand why WDW doesn't.  Eating in your room is about as "social distanced" as you can get from others.


----------



## Brianstl

Jim Hill on Len Testa’s Disney Dish podcast has said they are trying to get HarmoniUS ready to debut in December.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> While probably not permanent, I think the plexiglass will be used for a pretty long time. It’s definitely not going anywhere anytime soon.



That was my thought - and I am sure longer than some people feel is necessary and complaints will happen

But,I mean it is people so I also suspect complaints will happen whenever they take them down


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Jim Hill on Len Testa’s Disney Dish podcast has said they are trying to get HarmoniUS ready to debut in December.


Yeah I don’t buy that.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t buy that.


Was coming to post the same thing. Although with what @andyman8 said a few days ago about them starting to talk a lot about getting a nighttime show up and running, I still just can’t see anything before March or April.

December will have crowds regardless of if there is a nighttime show, and I can’t see Harmonious being a big enough draw to bring more people during the normally slow January season. Closer to spring break time seems to make more sense.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t buy that.


I buy that Disney wants guests to think Harmonius might be running by the end of the year.


----------



## mattpeto

Maybe the show will be done and ready by December, it's the one project that we continue to see progress. 

Just wrong timing for so many reasons.


----------



## Brianstl

skeeter31 said:


> Was coming to post the same thing. Although with what @andyman8 said a few days ago about them starting to talk a lot about getting a nighttime show up and running, I still just can’t see anything before March or April.
> 
> December will have crowds regardless of if there is a nighttime show, and I can’t see Harmonious being a big enough draw to bring more people during the normally slow January season. Closer to spring break time seems to make more sense.


I don’t think it will happen either.  During the discussion on it Hill said while management was pushing really hard for it to happen in December, the people in charge of the project don’t think they can have it ready.

That said, the goal with opening the show in December isn’t primarily getting more people to visit Epcot.  The main goal would be having those there stay later and spend more money.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Yeah I don’t buy that.


I don't have an opinion on this either way but I can only add that the big circle water screen thing is huge, I saw it from the skyliner the other day. I actually love Epcot Forever so would love the opportunity to see it again in person


----------



## BorderTenny

yulilin3 said:


> I don't have an opinion on this either way but I can only add that the big circle water screen thing is huge, I saw it from the skyliner the other day. I actually love Epcot Forever so would love the opportunity to see it again in person


Definitely agree with you on how huge it looks from the Skyliner. The aerial photos don't do it justice. When I pointed it out to DH, he said it looked like a Stargate. Are we sure Disney's not building a working one of those?


----------



## mattpeto

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think it will happen either.  During the discussion on it Hill said while management was pushing really hard for it to happen in December, the people in charge of the project don’t think they can have it ready.
> 
> That said, the goal with opening the show in December isn’t primarily getting more people to visit Epcot.  *The main goal would be having those there stay later and spend more money.*



They can execute though by resuming Epcot Forever with social distancing.  They don't need a new marquee show for that.

I think there's a shot that Remy and Harmonious debut in the Spring, but my spider sense is telling me that Harmonious will be pushed out further.


----------



## Pyotr

I find all that plexiglass rather disturbing. That’s the final straw for my 2021 trips. If things change I may reconsider, but I just cancelled all of our park trips for next year.

I have a Mickey shaped tear rolling down my cheek.


----------



## Brianstl

mattpeto said:


> They can execute though by resuming Epcot Forever with social distancing.  They don't need a new marquee show for that.
> 
> I think there's a shot that Remy and Harmonious debut in the Spring, but my spider sense is telling me that Harmonious will be pushed out further.


The one thing that might make Epcot Forever impossible is if they don't have the barges needed to do the show.  I don't know if they were retrofitting those barges for HarmoniUS.


----------



## osufeth24

Don't know if it's new but I'm at epcot and strangely mouse gears isn't open yet. Every time I've been it's opened before 11.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> The one thing that might make Epcot Forever impossible is if they don't have the barges needed to do the show.  I don't know if they were retrofitting those barges for HarmoniUS.


I don't think they would have used the barges since Epcot Forever was kind of a stop gap solution before Harmonious


----------



## only hope

gottalovepluto said:


> Hey, I’ll be there in two weeks! ...although I can’t decide if this plexiglass thing is good or bad





nerdboyrockstar said:


> What is the plexiglass actually doing when you're in constant motion? Is this just safety theater?



The latest scientific research shows plexiglass doesn’t stop aerosols. It is useful in conjunction with masks and distancing as it catches droplets, but plexiglass is not a substitute for those things.


----------



## Mit88

Maybe Harmonius is _ready_ to debut in December, but actually debuting would be another thing entirely. They do seem to be working non stop on it


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Disneytrippin' said:


> How long before your trip did you receive anything? We have 3 weeks to go and haven't received any paperwork at all.


Just to jump on... we are going 11/24 and received our Magic bands Saturday.  Haven't received any paperwork yet, just little emails here and there about what to expect on our upcoming trip and confirming our Magic Express.


----------



## yulilin3

Update on transportation


Bus service is available for Disney’s Art of Animation Resort.
Disney Skyliner and bus service is available from Disney’s Art of Animation Resort to Disney’s Hollywood Studios and EPCOT.
Monorail service is *NOT *available for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort.  Guests need to  use bus or water transportation to Magic Kingdom Park.
FriendShip boat service is available between Disney’s Hollywood Studios, EPCOT International Gateway and the EPCOT resort area.


----------



## yulilin3

DHS holiday decor coming overnight Nov 3/4


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> DHS holiday decor coming overnight Nov 3/4


Some of it is already up. I would imagine this is tree install and possibly the "porcelain" objects throughout echo lake if those are happening this year.


----------



## leahgoogle

Pyotr said:


> I find all that plexiglass rather disturbing. That’s the final straw for my 2021 trips. If things change I may reconsider, but I just cancelled all of our park trips for next year.
> 
> I have a Mickey shaped tear rolling down my cheek.


We just got back from a trip last week. The plexiglass was a pain on Living with the Land. Didn't bother us on ROTR. The worst was the plexiglass in the Big Thunder cue. It was sooooo hot with no airflow because the plexiglass is so high. A bit claustrophobic at times too!


----------



## Spridell

I dont know,

A part of me thinks New Years Eve surprise showing of Harmonius.

I know probably no chance, but, Would be something though,


----------



## HikingFam

Spridell said:


> I dont know,
> 
> A part of me thinks New Years Eve surprise showing of Harmonius.
> 
> I know probably no chance, but, Would be something though,


This is an interesting idea. I currently have an MK reservation in case they do some kind of surprise there, but it all feels like a gamble!


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> Update on transportation
> 
> 
> Bus service is available for Disney’s Art of Animation Resort.
> Disney Skyliner and bus service is available from Disney’s Art of Animation Resort to Disney’s Hollywood Studios and EPCOT.
> Monorail service is *NOT *available for Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort.  Guests need to  use bus or water transportation to Magic Kingdom Park.
> FriendShip boat service is available between Disney’s Hollywood Studios, EPCOT International Gateway and the EPCOT resort area.



Is Pop still Skyliner only for DHS and Epcot? Seems weird that one resort would get buses and the other not, but I guess Pop guests can use the AOA buses if they want.


----------



## HikingFam

Any thoughts on whether they will resume resort-to-resort boat service on Bay lake? We really missed this in September, especially with parks closing early and a desire to go to dinner at other resorts.


----------



## rpb718

I doubt anything large can happen at WDW and truly be a "surprise" (as in no one would have heard something in the days/weeks prior).  Too many moving parts and too many people would know beforehand.  If anything were to be happening at any of the WDW parks for NYE, I don't think it would be a surprise.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Just to jump on... we are going 11/24 and received our Magic bands Saturday.  Haven't received any paperwork yet, just little emails here and there about what to expect on our upcoming trip and confirming our Magic Express.



We never got any paperwork for ME.  We're on the bus at the airport now though waiting to head to BWV!


----------



## MrsBooch

magickingdomprincess said:


> We never got any paperwork for ME.  We're on the bus at the airport now though waiting to head to BWV!



how was the line for you and boarding? Is the bus still doing some semblance of social distancing?


----------



## MinnieMSue

leahgoogle said:


> We just got back from a trip last week. The plexiglass was a pain on Living with the Land. Didn't bother us on ROTR. The worst was the plexiglass in the Big Thunder cue. It was sooooo hot with no airflow because the plexiglass is so high. A bit claustrophobic at times too!



I totally agree with the plastic on living with the land. It was very annoying. As the ride went on I got used to it but really didn’t like it. Same with safari. The hard plexiglass seems to be better. 
Maldonado agree on thunder mtn-it was so hot down there


----------



## hereforthechurros

HikingFam said:


> Any thoughts on whether they will resume resort-to-resort boat service on Bay lake? We really missed this in September, especially with parks closing early and a desire to go to dinner at other resorts.


Sadly it seems they’re trying to limit casual resort hopping so until that lifts, not sure they’ll bring back resort to resort transport. Hoping boats from Disney Springs come back soon, at least around the higher crowd holidays, as that helps alleviates some bus demand. But I’m sure that’s a luxury item that’s pretty far off from coming back soon.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Sadly it seems they’re trying to limit casual resort hopping so until that lifts, not sure they’ll bring back resort to resort transport. Hoping boats from Disney Springs come back soon, at least around the higher crowd holidays, as that helps alleviates some bus demand. But I’m sure that’s a luxury item that’s pretty far off from coming back soon.


And it’s just so hard to have a socially distanced line for the boat at OKW. It would have to take up most of the main walkway by the HH and there are already so many people milling about there. I’m at OKW now and have a great view of the HH from my room on Miller’s Rd, and there is just a constant stream of people walking there. I really can’t see those boats coming back for a long time. Or at least until PO reopens.


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> Jim Hill on Len Testa’s Disney Dish podcast has said they are trying to get HarmoniUS ready to debut in December.


I absolutely love Jim and Len, but no.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

magickingdomprincess said:


> We never got any paperwork for ME.  We're on the bus at the airport now though waiting to head to BWV!


ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Any word on the monorail running from TTC to EPCOT yet??


----------



## rteetz

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Any word on the monorail running from TTC to EPCOT yet??


Nope


----------



## skeeter31

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Any word on the monorail running from TTC to EPCOT yet??


Not until park hopping comes back. There’s no need for it otherwise. If you’re parking at TTC, you’re going to MK. And the 2 fully open monorail resorts can use busses.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So with plotting for my weekend (11/13-11/15) DHS has a park opening at 9am. As far as getting there we will be staying at CBR. Honestly with the change in hours was just thinking get up 7am try for boarding passes and just head straight to the line for the Skyliner. Otherwise it'd be doing the uber not long after getting boarding passes and walking over from Speedway to be at the gates around 8am.

Any thoughts on which might be really better as an option. I know it's hard to figure since this is one of the few times DHS has been opening at 9am.


----------



## leahgoogle

MinnieMSue said:


> I totally agree with the plastic on living with the land. It was very annoying. As the ride went on I got used to it but really didn’t like it. Same with safari. The hard plexiglass seems to be better.
> Maldonado agree on thunder mtn-it was so hot down there


I forgot about the safari. The plastic was definitely annoying on that too.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

skeeter31 said:


> Not until park hopping comes back. There’s no need for it otherwise. If you’re parking at TTC, you’re going to MK. And the 2 fully open monorail resorts can use busses.


Thank you.  Oh yes, I know we can use the buses but monorails the kids love.  We are eating at Chef Mickeys and was hoping to monorail to EPCOT but bus here we come.


----------



## Just654

HokieRaven5 said:


> So with plotting for my weekend (11/13-11/15) DHS has a park opening at 9am. As far as getting there we will be staying at CBR. Honestly with the change in hours was just thinking get up 7am try for boarding passes and just head straight to the line for the Skyliner. Otherwise it'd be doing the uber not long after getting boarding passes and walking over from Speedway to be at the gates around 8am.
> 
> Any thoughts on which might be really better as an option. I know it's hard to figure since this is one of the few times DHS has been opening at 9am.



That is my question as well. In the Boarding Group Thread. Before the BD Changed people were getting to the parking gate at 845am. My plan is just to arrive at 745am.


----------



## sara_s

We're here!! Stopped at Wine Bar George for lunch and apparently Amorette's has a very very limited Baby Yoda mousse dessert - only 40 are made per day. They were out when I went in around 2. 

DS was pretty busy but the weather is gorgeous so I'm wondering if that's it. May try to go Thursday AM before heading home (need another try at the Baby Yoda dessert, ha!). 

Epcot tonight.


----------



## osufeth24

sara_s said:


> We're here!! Stopped at Wine Bar George for lunch and apparently Amorette's has a very very limited Baby Yoda mousse dessert - only 40 are made per day. They were out when I went in around 2.
> 
> DS was pretty busy but the weather is gorgeous so I'm wondering if that's it. May try to go Thursday AM before heading home (need another try at the Baby Yoda dessert, ha!).
> 
> Epcot tonight.


Was just at DS myself after being at Epcot this morning.

BTW, They came out with a BUNCH of a new masks today including christmas ones.  Also they raised the prices to $10 a mask instead of $6.  All of them are the new fabric now.  It seems like they pulled the old ones as I didn't see a single one with the old fabric


----------



## Mit88

Spridell said:


> I dont know,
> 
> A part of me thinks New Years Eve surprise showing of Harmonius.
> 
> I know probably no chance, but, Would be something though,



Disney doesn’t often do surprises on this level of scale especially. If there’s a fireworks display in December, it’ll more than likely be Epcot Forever. I’m sure they have “farewell” merch for that incredibly long-standing show that they need to sell. But if they’re not debuting Ratatouille because it’s not ideal timing for a new attraction, I can’t imagine they’d debut their new, state of the art nighttime spectacular.

My optimistic side says fireworks returning (At Epcot) in 2020 is around 15% possibility, up from 5% from before Universal brought back their show.


----------



## Cfiiitz

Just a side note to follow up the commentary on changes to the travel restrictions in the NY area:

As of today, Nov 2nd, Alberta Canada will be operating a pilot project that will allow people travelling internationally (so, including the US) to skip the mandatory 14 day quarantine on return. If you return to Calgary airport you get tested, if you’re negative you must commit to taking a second test 5 or 6 days later but you don’t have to quarantine.

Direct flights to Orlando are resuming from Calgary in December. Pretty good deals too.

I would say that the biggest thing diverting me from travel is the 14 day quarantine on return. This is just a pilot project in one place. But I think this type of thing will expand and international travellers will be back at WDW for the holidays and through the spring for sure. Crowd levels might not be impacted by one province doing this but it sure would be we all of Canada jumps on board.  It’s freaking cold here. We all want out


----------



## Oldnewfan

rpb718 said:


> I hope it's not permanent, but similarly to other current mitigation factors it could be viewed as another item on the side of lessening the already diluted WDW experience.
> 
> It's way too early to even speculate on whether the plexiglass could be permanent.  Very early on, back in March, I mentioned that WDW will be making changes and wouldn't want to be caught with their pants down, so to speak, in the future.  I mean since the year 2000 we've seen HINI swine flu, bird flu, SARS, Ebola, Zika and maybe others I'm forgetting.  Yes most were contained fast and/or not as contagious or harmful, but not COVID-19.  Are we looking at another 100 years before the next one that isn't contained, or a much shorter timespan.  As such the thought that more plexiglass at WDW than one would think necessary is kept is not out of the realm of possibility.


Will be out of my realm.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

MrsBooch said:


> how was the line for you and boarding? Is the bus still doing some semblance of social distancing?



We waited about 10 minutes to check in, less than 5 min waiting to get on the bus, then 20 once we boarded.  We were the first ones on, they assigned us seats and loaded back to front.  We were the second stop.  We stopped at CBR first, then BWV, then the bus continuing on to YC I think.


----------



## teach22180

MrsBooch said:


> how was the line for you and boarding? Is the bus still doing some semblance of social distancing?


We were assigned seats in october on the way, but since the seats aren't numbered it's a little tricky. On the way back to the airport you choose your own seats. The bus was not very full for me so I was able to distance even though other groups clustered at the front.


----------



## skeeter31

We did EPCOT today. Definitely more crowded than some other weekdays we‘ve been here for since reopening. I’m chalking it up to Jersey week and Election Day tomorrow. Ate at Regal Eagle for the first time, it was delicious. And the weather was spectacular. A little cold for this Floridian, but it was the first time the masks didn’t feel hot and sweaty on our faces! Going to DS tomorrow and back to EPCOT at night for more F&W wandering.


----------



## yulilin3

AK holiday decor going in Nov 4/5


----------



## skeeter31

Also, went on The Land today and it was SO much slower than I remember it being the last time we rode it in September. It was painfully slow. The narration in the greenhouse rooms would be over and we were only midway through the room. I thought maybe they slowed it down for cleaning, but they didn’t clean our boat when we got off. Made my 2nd favorite ride much less fun.

But there were some awesome veggies in there and there was actually a CM in the little lab at the end of the greenhouse. I don’t think I’ve seen someone in there since the late 90s!


----------



## osufeth24

Was disappointed the waffle stand was closed today at Epcot.  They had a few stands not open. Alps, Spain, waffle, donut box, and one other I think.


----------



## figmentfinesse

osufeth24 said:


> Was disappointed the waffle stand was closed today at Epcot.  They had a few stands not open. Alps, Spain, waffle, donut box, and one other I think.



Pretty sure they are all weekend only.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> AK holiday decor going in Nov 4/5


Any word on resorts?


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> Any word on resorts?


Disney, get the resorts done for Ryan.  He deserves it for putting up with us.  Get on it Josh.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Any word on resorts?


Nothing yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Disney, get the resorts done for Ryan.  He deserves it for putting up with us.  Get on it Josh.



Maybe we could chip in and at least get him a Charlie Brown Christmas tree or something


----------



## rteetz

Brianstl said:


> Disney, get the resorts done for Ryan.  He deserves it for putting up with us.  Get on it Josh.


I do kind of want the AKL tree more than anything. I’m sure it will go up right after I leave tho.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> I do kind of want the AKL tree more than anything. I’m sure it will go up right after I leave tho.



no - I’m sure it will go up soon. All it takes is hope and trust. And one more thing....additional resources potentially already allocated to other projects outside predetermined and already dedicated timetables.
Nbd. Or like some pixie dust.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> I do kind of want the AKL tree more than anything. I’m sure it will go up right after I leave tho.


Do we know if AKL is being decorated? Isn't the hotel closed? What kind of budget does DVC have to decorate AKL and WL?


----------



## skeeter31

Lewisc said:


> Do we know if AKL is being decorated? Isn't the hotel closed? What kind of budget does DVC have to decorate AKL and WL?


If you’re going by that logic, it would be BW and BC too, those resorts are closed.

Thing is, those trees are already in storage and easily installed in the lobby. No gingerbread displays in any resorts, but putting up a tree and some garland really doesn’t take a lot. I’d expect it all up by the 7th since that’s when the true holiday season is starting for Disney.


----------



## sara_s

yulilin3 said:


> AK holiday decor going in Nov 4/5


Darn my AK day is tomorrow.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

skeeter31 said:


> We did EPCOT today. Definitely more crowded than some other weekdays we‘ve been here for since reopening. I’m chalking it up to Jersey week and Election Day tomorrow. Ate at Regal Eagle for the first time, it was delicious. And the weather was spectacular. A little cold for this Floridian, but it was the first time the masks didn’t feel hot and sweaty on our faces! Going to DS tomorrow and back to EPCOT at night for more F&W wandering.



We were at Epcot too!  I didn't think the crowds were too bad, although I haven't been since July so I don't have much recent experience to compare with.  The wind made it pretty chilly at times!  That coming from a Kansan 

The plexiglass on LwtL seemed very distracting to me, it was hard to see through it in the darker scenes.  

We enjoyed all the food we had from F&W, although we're not super adventurous so we tend to get food we know we'll like.  Heading to MK tomorrow!


----------



## sara_s

Epcot was great tonight - we went from 5-close. Wandered around the booths - bummer some weren’t open. Loved Morocco the most! Amazing weather, actually feels like the holidays! Light crowds for the most part. Did Soarin around 7:30 - less than 10 min wait.

AK day tomorrow!


----------



## rteetz

California Mayors Ask Governor Newsom to Allow Theme Parks to Reopen in Tier 3


----------



## ArielRae

https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ngs-removed-from-disney-cruise-lines-website/


----------



## MrsBooch

Not sure what is going on or why (capacity increase indoors or cancellations) but Thanksgiving Day dinner and lunch reservations are wide open right now 5:30am EST. Liberty Tree has several open spots, Whispering Canyon etc. - if you were looking - jump on that. Also other days that week opened. I have been searching for a November 22 Beaches & Cream dinner spot and I had my pick of times.


----------



## Wendy12

MrsBooch said:


> Not sure what is going on or why (capacity increase indoors or cancellations) but Thanksgiving Day dinner and lunch reservations are wide open right now 5:30am EST. Liberty Tree has several open spots, Whispering Canyon etc. - if you were looking - jump on that. Also other days that week opened. I have been searching for a November 22 Beaches & Cream dinner spot and I had my pick of times.



Thank you for posting!! I was able to get our Christmas morning breakfast ressie at Chef Mickey's! 5 minutes after getting it scheduled, I got the alert from Touring Plans. Wide open on times for me as well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Not sure what is going on or why (capacity increase indoors or cancellations) but Thanksgiving Day dinner and lunch reservations are wide open right now 5:30am EST. Liberty Tree has several open spots, Whispering Canyon etc. - if you were looking - jump on that. Also other days that week opened. I have been searching for a November 22 Beaches & Cream dinner spot and I had my pick of times.


They have to have increased capacity. I just want to know how much, 100% puts me back to spilling water in the lap of the stranger next to me and while legal in FL I am not ready for that. Bunch of hours dropped for Topolino’s breakfast for my trip in a couple weeks in addition to B&C.

No Oga’s.


----------



## gottalovepluto

I see my Topolino’s TP alert came in an hour before Beaches hit. Looks like they’re rolling out so maybe more coming.

I know we’re on top of this (for once I picked a great night to be an insomniac ) but this seems like a lot of capacity. 6 feet _has_ to be gone for distancing- we’re talking a bunch of ADRs for B&C for goodness sakes. (omg are they gonna put up plexiglass all over the dining places and say good enough! 100%. Cause yikes ...)

While happy to snag a couple ADRs, I’m concerned. Ugg. One week to go and Disney throws this curveball at me, I hope they publicly address it so we know what to expect.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Fascinating time to pick to up indoor dining COVID wise. I’d love to have heard how this convo went down honestly.

Let’s guess numbers! I’m in for 75%. I had tons of options yes but I just can’t imagine with how careful they’ve been they’re ready to go all in at 100%.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> Fascinating time to pick to up indoor dining COVID wise. I’d love to have heard how this convo went down honestly.
> 
> Let’s guess numbers! I’m in for 75%. I had tons of options yes but I just can’t imagine with how careful they’ve been they’re ready to go all in at 100%.


Yes my thoughts as well - I was thinking 50% though - were they at 25% indoors?
Beaches will be interesting bc that joint is small inside. 
I already told everyone at home that if anything feels weird or not safe we just go somewhere else, eat in our room etc. I would rather take the cancellation hit.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> I see my Topolino’s TP alert came in an hour before Beaches hit. Looks like they’re rolling out so maybe more coming.
> 
> I know we’re on top of this (for once I picked a great night to be an insomniac ) but this seems like a lot of capacity. 6 feet _has_ to be gone for distancing- we’re talking a bunch of ADRs for B&C for goodness sakes. (omg are they gonna put up plexiglass all over the dining places and say good enough! 100%. Cause yikes ...)
> 
> While happy to snag a couple ADRs, I’m concerned. Ugg. One week to go and Disney throws this curveball at me, I hope they publicly address it so we know what to expect.



I also wonder if they Intentionally held back capacity to see who would still be booked with a month to go? Who knows. We will - soon.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Yes my thoughts as well - I was thinking 50% though - were they at 25% indoors?
> Beaches will be interesting bc that joint is small inside.
> *I already told everyone at home that if anything feels weird or not safe we just go somewhere else, eat in our room etc. I would rather take the cancellation hit.*


^good call! I will be telling my crew the same.

I thought it was 50%.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> I also wonder if they Intentionally held back capacity to see who would still be booked with a month to go? Who knows. We will - soon.


Like maybe they were worried they’d have to roll back capacity on indoor dining in case of a surge? So opened fewer winter ADRs to start with? I could buy that...


----------



## MrsBooch

Wasn’t today the day to start 7am boarding groups for Rise??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Today was the first day of the new RotR boarding Group process

I saw someone post they got one from home in Clermont, someone else said they got one from Tampa

Did see some people complain of errors where it was saying some in their group didn't have DHS park reservations for today even though they did though


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Today was the first day of the new RotR boarding Group process
> 
> I saw someone post they got one from home in Clermont, someone else said they got one from Tampa


And multiple reports people got denied for not having a park pass even when they did.

So Disney IT strikes again


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We were always planning on having today as being HS day.  I got a boarding pass but it showed that my husband didnt have a park reservation.  I got group 51.  We will visit guest services later to address it since he should have shown as valid.  

Hopefully Thursday goes better.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> And multiple reports people got denied for not having a park pass even when they did.
> 
> So Disney IT strikes again



welllllll let’s see how it goes - they fixed the first issue where you had to select everyone in your party after that became such a sticking point - today is day 1 after all who knows?

but you are prob right


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> Like maybe they were worried they’d have to roll back capacity on indoor dining in case of a surge? So opened fewer winter ADRs to start with? I could buy that...



exactly - so instead of mass cancelations bc it was too much, they did this bc it was too low to start.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Wasn’t today the day to start 7am boarding groups for Rise??


Many reports on the RotR thread in the SWGE subforum,  successful and unsuccessful


----------



## Sara W

I think they are increasing restaurant capacity. I got notifications of availability for both Beach and Cream and Chef Mickey's (on the day the characters come back) for Dec 16 and 17 while I was sleeping. When I went to book this morning, not only were the reservations still available but I had a number of times to choose from.

Edit to add: here I thought I was bright and early with seeing this. Reading the posts above and I guess this is old news now! But the quick info sharing is why I read this thread.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> exactly - so instead of mass cancelations bc it was too much, they did this bc it was too low to start.


Also if they increased capacity wouldn’t we hear rumblings of more CMs being brought on for both the front & back of these places? If they didn’t already notify the timeline would be tight. My trip is in a couple weeks.

I’m so hoping your theory they held back is right!

ETA: increased ADRs appear affective by tomorrow, maybe today


----------



## HikingFam

The increased capacity is a little scary. I just got every ADR I ever wanted for thanksgiving and Christmas. Do we think it is safe to assume Whispering Canyon is the only place with a Thanksgiving menu this year (aside from LTT)?


----------



## mrsap

HikingFam said:


> The increased capacity is a little scary. I just got every ADR I ever wanted for thanksgiving and Christmas. Do we think it is safe to assume Whispering Canyon is the only place with a Thanksgiving menu this year (aside from LTT)?



Disney is notorious for releasing their Thanksgiving menus late!! They did release some for Disney Springs, so far.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-thanksgiving-2020-thread.3793962/post-62435750


----------



## MrsBooch

HikingFam said:


> The increased capacity is a little scary. I just got every ADR I ever wanted for thanksgiving and Christmas. Do we think it is safe to assume Whispering Canyon is the only place with a Thanksgiving menu this year (aside from LTT)?



they are the only ones calling it a Thanksgiving dinner right now but like previous poster mentioned - they release stuff sometimes a week, 2 weeks before.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Oga’s opened.


----------



## MrsBooch

I wonder if we will see even more hours open at the parks -


----------



## gottalovepluto

HikingFam said:


> The increased capacity is a little scary. I just got every ADR I ever wanted for thanksgiving and Christmas. Do we think it is safe to assume Whispering Canyon is the only place with a Thanksgiving menu this year (aside from LTT)?


@MrsBooch made a solid point. What if Disney held back ADRs? Might explain why some were darn near impossible even when booking opened.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> @MrsBooch made a solid point. What if Disney held back ADRs? Might explain why some were darn near impossible even when booking opened.



Could be a combination of things - Disney held back some but also locations are figuring out how they can manage with the maximum number of tables and still be safe, maybe a little reconfiguring of tables, etc.

I don't think it is that they are going form 25% capacity to 75% or any major movement like that


----------



## Disdreamprincess

gottalovepluto said:


> Oga’s opened.


_Yes, it's a good day for singin' a song
And it's a good day for movin' along
Yes, it's a good day, how could anything be wrong
A good day from mornin' till night _


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Also if they increased capacity wouldn’t we hear rumblings of more CMs being brought on for both the front & back of these places? If they didn’t already notify the timeline would be tight. My trip is in a couple weeks.
> 
> I’m so hoping your theory they held back is right!
> 
> ETA: increased ADRs appear affective by tomorrow, maybe today


there's a lot of CM being relocated to other positions right now, so they are not hurting for CM


----------



## Justrose

What a morning - got a couple of new ressies and modified others like crazy.

I keep telling myself "LEAVE IT ALONE AND DON'T TOUCH IT ANYMORE, ROSE!"


----------



## JacknSally

*Park buckets were shifted around - I was able to get a DHS reservation for 12/4 today and that whole week had previously been unavailable for resort guests for a while.*


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> Not sure what is going on or why (capacity increase indoors or cancellations) but Thanksgiving Day dinner and lunch reservations are wide open right now 5:30am EST. Liberty Tree has several open spots, Whispering Canyon etc. - if you were looking - jump on that. Also other days that week opened. I have been searching for a November 22 Beaches & Cream dinner spot and I had my pick of times.


I know...there were quite a few openings...almost changed what we originally have at HS but left it alone...


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> I see my Topolino’s TP alert came in an hour before Beaches hit. Looks like they’re rolling out so maybe more coming.
> 
> I know we’re on top of this (for once I picked a great night to be an insomniac ) but this seems like a lot of capacity. 6 feet _has_ to be gone for distancing- we’re talking a bunch of ADRs for B&C for goodness sakes. (omg are they gonna put up plexiglass all over the dining places and say good enough! 100%. Cause yikes ...)
> 
> While happy to snag a couple ADRs, I’m concerned. Ugg. One week to go and Disney throws this curveball at me, I hope they publicly address it so we know what to expect.


I have a friend who works doing analytics type stuff (don't ask me her actual job title, I don't know, 'cause I don't do numbers I just know she does do numbers lol) and she said there has actually been a lot of cancelations, and people dropping extra ADRs. She said there is a chance they upped capacity, but it wouldn't be by a ton, and she hasn't heard anything. They are worried that people will be unwilling to come due to lack of ADRs and park reservations so they're really trying to entice. However, now comes the time a lot of peole decide they don't want to go on that trip afterall, especially with rising cases, and a lot of European people finally giving up and cancelling their trips they've held out hope for.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Justrose said:


> What a morning - got a couple of new ressies and modified others like crazy.
> 
> I keep telling myself "LEAVE IT ALONE AND DON'T TOUCH IT ANYMORE, ROSE!"


This little voice in my head is saying "lucky? It's 2020. Disney is gonna cancel all these ADRs in a week and say oops! too bad so sad for you, IT glitch!"


----------



## abs1978

Now dining reservations are down.  We saw a few things this morning for Thanksgiving week but got an error every time we tried to actually book.  Oh well.  All I really wanted was Hollywood and Vine for lunch.  I’ll keep checking!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> I have a friend who works doing analytics type stuff (don't ask me her actual job title, I don't know, 'cause I don't do numbers I just know she does do numbers lol) and she said there has actually been a lot of cancelations, and people dropping extra ADRs. She said there is a chance they upped capacity, but it wouldn't be by a ton, and she hasn't heard anything. They are worried that people will be unwilling to come due to lack of ADRs and park reservations so they're really trying to entice. However, now comes the time a lot of peole decide they don't want to go on that trip afterall, especially with rising cases, and a lot of European people finally giving up and cancelling their trips they've held out hope for.


Too much capacity dropped all at once today for it to be just cancelled trips. My TouringPlans alerts were going bonkers and the times were whatever I wanted within 10 mins. (Except for BC, I only had two choices with my party of 5 for dinner but when I checked for 4 could have gotten anything.)

Hmmm, a rebalancing of the ADR system in an attempt to make it more accurate is an intriguing idea. Dangerous to running on time if too many show but too many no-shows taking up capacity you could have used to sell someone else a trip is dangerous to the bottom line.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> Now dining reservations are down.  We saw a few things this morning for Thanksgiving week but got an error every time we tried to actually book.  Oh well.  All I really wanted was Hollywood and Vine for lunch.  I’ll keep checking!


Shoulda kept my big fat mouth shut...


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Shoulda kept my big fat mouth shut...


I’m pretty sure this wasn’t supposed to happen, at least to this extent.


----------



## abs1978

andyman8 said:


> I’m pretty sure this wasn’t supposed to his happen, at least to this extent.



This is my guess, too.  Knowing Disney IT something got messed up when they added they added the ability to book Rise from anywhere.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> Now dining reservations are down.  We saw a few things this morning for Thanksgiving week but got an error every time we tried to actually book.  Oh well.  All I really wanted was Hollywood and Vine for lunch.  I’ll keep checking!


Working for me


----------



## Princess Merida

abs1978 said:


> Now dining reservations are down.  We saw a few things this morning for Thanksgiving week but got an error every time we tried to actually book.  Oh well.  All I really wanted was Hollywood and Vine for lunch.  I’ll keep checking!


I have a H&V for 4 on Tuesday November 24th at 12:55pm.  Not sure if that day works for you or if it’s the right amount of people but I’m going to cancel and will coordinate if you want it.


----------



## abs1978

Princess Merida said:


> I have a H&V for 4 on Tuesday November 24th at 12:55pm.  Not sure if that day works for you or if it’s the right amount of people but I’m going to cancel and will coordinate if you want it.



We are looking for the 25th but thanks so much!  That is very kind.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

The app isn't showing any of my reservations, resort stay, or tickets after picking up one of the Topolino's that dropped this morning.

We have everything we wanted... but no proof of it now lol. The site has it all, but app is empty.


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Working for me


I dunno, I keep seeing Yak & Yeti times for a day I already have an ADR (a horribly timed ADR at 2:30). I keep trying to change it and I get an error message that the time is no longer available. BUT the time still shows up, and when I go to just book a whole new ADR a ton of times show and I can't book any of them, from phone or computer. Who knows.


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> The app isn't showing any of my reservations, resort stay, or tickets after picking up one of the Topolino's that dropped this morning.
> 
> We have everything we wanted... but no proof of it now lol. The site has it all, but app is empty.


Not unusual during a heavy traffic time. And word is out so this is a heavy traffic time I have no doubt. I've gotten email confirmations of all my dining reservations so maybe you'll see one soon.

Speaking of which I tried to cancel a Topolino's and it errored out on me but a minute later the cancellation confirmation email came through.


----------



## Sarahslay

RamblingRabbit said:


> The app isn't showing any of my reservations, resort stay, or tickets after picking up one of the Topolino's that dropped this morning.
> 
> We have everything we wanted... but no proof of it now lol. The site has it all, but app is empty.


Yeah, I can't do anything on the app. It wants to redirect me to the website and then I just get the endless spinning wheel of death going around and around. Oh well. At least I have everything we wanted, just not the time we wanted for one of them, but I'll deal. Disney IT is a hoot & a half.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> Yeah, I can't do anything on the app. It wants to redirect me to the website and then I just get the endless spinning wheel of death going around and around. Oh well. At least I have everything we wanted, just not the time we wanted for one of them, but I'll deal. Disney IT is a hoot & a half.


If Y&Y is your problem child maybe call the restaurant direct, people have reported success making reservations with them that way. Their phone number can be found on their non-Disney website.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

and now


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> If Y&Y is your problem child maybe call the restaurant direct, people have reported success making reservations with them that way. Their phone number can be found on their non-Disney website.


I'm gonna do that at another time, we have horrible phone signal in our temporary apartment and I've had a bear of a time with dropping calls or computer sounds over talking. We close on our new house next Friday so I'll try after that. I'm really  not THAT concerned, we can snack around AK especially since all the new holiday treats will be officially there by then (go to Satuli and just get that holiday dessert). Also......I have severe anxiety with talking on phones, which sounds stupid to say as an adult.


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> and now
> View attachment 536387





*please don't be a sign of things to come*
*please don't be a sign of things to come*
*please don't be a sign of things to come*


----------



## gottalovepluto

Crap.

Back up and at least for Topolino's all the availability I saw is gone... ditto Beaches & Cream


----------



## Sarahslay

gottalovepluto said:


> Crap.
> 
> Back up and at least for Topolino's all the availability I saw is gone... ditto Beaches & Cream


This reminds me of last fall when they released discounts for the January-April time frame and certain rooms were released at a stupid high discount at BWI. Those who grabbed them fast enough go really lucky, and Disney quickly took them away. I have a feeling someone at IT has said some choice words while freaking out this morning.


----------



## Sarahslay

I am also still getting the "sorry for the paws" screen.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Sarahslay said:


> This reminds me of last fall when they released discounts for the January-April time frame and certain rooms were released at a stupid high discount at BWI. Those who grabbed them fast enough go really lucky, and Disney quickly took them away. I have a feeling someone at IT has said some choice words while freaking out this morning.


I got my Topolino's, my choice words to him are "Thank You"


----------



## Jrb1979

ArielRae said:


> https://disneycruiselineblog.com/20...ngs-removed-from-disney-cruise-lines-website/


Had a feeling this was coming.  Its going to be hard to get cruising going again quickly with many island nations not allowing people visiting right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> I am also still getting the "sorry for the paws" screen.


If anyone in Disney IT thought they could skip work today they thought wrong


----------



## gottalovepluto

Just to be safe I'm going to hold off on telling my fam about the Oga's ADR until we know more, there has been enough disappointment.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wow, that's a long queue (distance):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323640114728308737


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that's a long queue (distance):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323640114728308737


If I saw it back that far I would nope myself somewhere else. I waited in a MUCH shorter line and it was 45 minutes (shorter meaning it had the distancing and was way shorter than this). I imagine this line would be a couple hours long, and I'm sorry, that ride is fun and all but not hours long wait fun.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323641568419549192


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival and Royal Caribbean cancel remaining cruises through the end 2020. 

https://www.wesh.com/article/royal-caribbean-cancels-cruising-2020/34554422
https://www.travelmarketreport.com/articles/Carnival-Corp-Cancels-December-Sailings
https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/norwegian-cruise-line-no-sail-until-2021
*ETA:* added Norwegian cancellations


----------



## Moliphino

Sarahslay said:


> If I saw it back that far I would nope myself somewhere else. I waited in a MUCH shorter line and it was 45 minutes (shorter meaning it had the distancing and was way shorter than this). I imagine this line would be a couple hours long, and I'm sorry, that ride is fun and all but not hours long wait fun.



Yeah, no way in hell I'd get in that line. We waited from the point when it was near the bathrooms on the way to TSL and that was about my limit.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just double checked the ADR's i snagged this morning - they are still showing up and also i'm able to see my plans in the app as well as the website.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> Had a feeling this was coming.  Its going to be hard to get cruising going again quickly with many island nations not allowing people visiting right now.


More about the 60 day notice to CDC for cruise approval. January will most likely be cancelled too as they will still be in the testing phase.


----------



## Justrose

MDE is all messed up - I just got an error 404 message, not even Lady.


----------



## tkouri

Sara W said:


> I think they are increasing restaurant capacity. I got notifications of availability for both Beach and Cream and Chef Mickey's (on the day the characters come back) for Dec 16 and 17 while I was sleeping. When I went to book this morning, not only were the reservations still available but I had a number of times to choose from.
> 
> Edit to add: here I thought I was bright and early with seeing this. Reading the posts above and I guess this is old news now! But the quick info sharing is why I read this thread.


How do you set up notifications?


----------



## Justrose

tkouri said:


> How do you set up notifications?



Probably on Touring Plans


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> Had a feeling this was coming.  Its going to be hard to get cruising going again quickly with many island nations not allowing people visiting right now.



I scoured the 40 page declaration from the CDC.  It is a methodical and robust plan that I don't want any cruise line to go quickly.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> wow, that's a long queue (distance):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323640114728308737



I see the changed it.  Good.  It was going out toward Toy Story Land when I was there Sunday.  It caused way too much crowding


----------



## andyman8

DCL has now officially canceled all cruises through the end of the year.


----------



## kimberwee

Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...

1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?


----------



## dislee1164

I just saw on another site that they are building a stage in front of the castle today. Do we think this means hope for the NYE dj? Or just maybe for the filming of the sing-a-long special that is airing on TV?


----------



## rpb718

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?



I hope the days of making ADRs 180 days ahead are gone forever. 

PHs by May?  I say it's likely.

I hope DME luggage transfers are back - especially being able to check in for the return trip at resorts.  I actually didn't mind getting the luggage at MCO and bringing it with us rather than wait around for it to arrive and be delivered to the room.


----------



## MrsBooch

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?



I hated the 180 day ADR - because I didn't want to pick where we would be based on Fast Passes I couldnt make yet. It gave me major anxiety. So i hope they don't come back.

I think Park Hopping will be back next year but no one has heard official or unofficial rumblings i think. 

I think luggage transfers will come back but it has to be paired with increases in attendance. More people on the bus, more bang for their buck and also remember Mears laid off a ton of drivers so they may have a staffing issue with it until they bring more people back to actually do that.


----------



## yulilin3

dislee1164 said:


> I just saw on another site that they are building a stage in front of the castle today. Do we think this means hope for the NYE dj? Or just maybe for the filming of the sing-a-long special that is airing on TV?


or for filming of the holiday specials


----------



## OnceUponATime15

dislee1164 said:


> I just saw on another site that they are building a stage in front of the castle today. Do we think this means hope for the NYE dj? Or just maybe for the filming of the sing-a-long special that is airing on TV?



Christmas specials I’d guess.  There’s one prime time evening on ABC-TV mid December and the Christmas Day traditional special


----------



## MrsBooch

I think a site we cannot mention here - is saying that the magical and previously unobtainable ADR's were technical glitches and WDW is evaluating whether or not the restaurant capacity can handle them....and that they DIDN'T increase capacity....

They will have to pry my ice cream spoon out of my cold dead hands at Beaches and Cream if they try to cancel my rez....

joking....
ish.


----------



## HikingFam

MrsBooch said:


> I think a site we cannot mention here - is saying that the magical and previously unobtainable ADR's were technical glitches and WDW is evaluating whether or not the restaurant capacity can handle them....and that they DIDN'T increase capacity....
> 
> They will have to pry my ice cream spoon out of my cold dead hands at Beaches and Cream if they try to cancel my rez....
> 
> joking....
> ish.


Yikes. I basically canceled and rebooked everything I had for Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks. This could be a big mess.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sarahslay said:


> This reminds me of last fall when they released discounts for the January-April time frame and certain rooms were released at a stupid high discount at BWI. Those who grabbed them fast enough go really lucky, and Disney quickly took them away. I have a feeling someone at IT has said some choice words while freaking out this morning.



What were the rooms priced at? That sounds awesome!


----------



## Sarahslay

figmentfinesse said:


> What were the rooms priced at? That sounds awesome!


I don’t the exact amount of the discount I got on a garden cottage CL room at BWI, and I don’t remember the exact price but it was high $300’s for a room that was going for around $1k. I stopped calculating the discount when I got to 50% off and it still wasn’t what I had gotten off per night. Some people had around 70% off, it was crazy. Disney let you keep it as long as you didn’t try to modify, which is how I ended up doing a split stay since I dared not touch it when I extended my stay by 3 nights.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?


1.  God I hope not. I could see a slight advantage given to resort guests. Maybe introduce tiers by resort level (105 days deluxe, 90 moderate, 75 value, 60 GP). Choosing where I want dinner 6 months out was the worst part of my previous WDW planning. I didn’t realize how nice it was until we “replanned” a summer trip after reopening.
2. No news, but until Disney decides to bump up capacity, I don’t see it happening.
3. I had no idea this was a third party operation until the first round of layoffs. I’d love to see it happen; this and package delivery of in-park shopping are the zenith of resort perks. My best guess it won’t return until all resorts are reopened, though.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sarahslay said:


> I don’t the exact amount of the discount I got on a garden cottage CL room at BWI, and I don’t remember the exact price but it was high $300’s for a room that was going for around $1k. I stopped calculating the discount when I got to 50% off and it still wasn’t what I had gotten off per night. Some people had around 70% off, it was crazy. Disney let you keep it as long as you didn’t try to modify, which is how I ended up doing a split stay since I dared not touch it when I extended my stay by 3 nights.



wow, that is INCREDIBLE! Go you!


----------



## hereforthechurros

ADRs are still down. Interesting that if you try to access a restaurant’s site it right away alerts you that reservations are closed. So no one can make any reservations for any time frame. Or check details.


----------



## tlmadden73

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?


1) Heck no! I don't understand why we had to book dining 180 days in advance when other things (like Fast Passes) couldn't be done until 60 days.  Either way .. I just didn't see the point of 180 days besides simply Disney wanting to encourage people to book as EARLY as possible.  There are other ways to do that.

2) I really really really really doubt we'll see Park Hoppers ANY time until at least fall of 2021. Or at least until the boost capacity back to "no limit". It will just encourage people to hit their favorite rides at Epcot and AK and just leave to greener pastures and WDW will just have a capacity issue at the "popular" parks like MK and DHS. Disney just doesn't "need" to do it right now. If they do come back, I would suspect at much higher premium. Disney doesn't really benefit from people park hopping besides that extra ticket cost. It just makes them have to have the transportation available FOR people to do that. And Disney is in a cost cutting mode right now

3) Again .. until people are flying with regularity and ALL the hotels are filling up, I don't see Disney "needing" to offer this service. That service was to encourage people to stay in resort hotels and they just don't need to do that right now. People are going to come with or without that service. I see Disney cutting a lot of "services" for years to come and not bringing them back until they feel their market share is being threatened by Universal.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> ADRs are still down. Interesting that if you try to access a restaurant’s site it right away alerts you that reservations are closed. So no one can make any reservations for any time frame. Or check details.


WDW News Today confirmed with Disney it was a glitch. "If you were able to book a dining reservation this morning, Walt Disney World is currently evaluating these reservations to see if table-service locations can accommodate guests within the established capacity limits."


----------



## Justrose

If this is a ploy to distract me from the election today... it's working!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/plex...cles-ahead-of-pandemic-era-capacity-increase/


----------



## skeeter31

Springs was quite crowded this morning, I’m guessing as some businesses were closed so more people close by came out for the day. Ate at Blaze pizza for the first time and it was really good. They have tables blocked off for social distancing. One of the only restaurants in DS that had social distancing seating from what we could see.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> WDW News Today confirmed with Disney it was a glitch. "If you were able to book a dining reservation this morning, Walt Disney World is currently evaluating these reservations to see if table-service locations can accommodate guests within the established capacity limits."


No way they’ll have that much capacity. Wonder how they’ll handle the inevitable cancellations.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Springs was quite crowded this morning, I’m guessing as some businesses were closed so more people close by came out for the day. Ate at Blaze pizza for the first time and it was really good. They have tables blocked off for social distancing. One of the only restaurants in DS that had social distancing seating from what we could see.


Any updates on Gideon’s Bakehouse?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/sant...ercade-at-disney-springs-this-holiday-season/


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Any updates on Gideon’s Bakehouse?


Still had the construction walls around it but the pictures on the walls looked delicious. There were people actively working in there though. Also a lot of work going on on the new doughnut place in West Side and the M&Ms shop. Tons of hammering and sawing sounds throughout west side.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> WDW News Today confirmed with Disney it was a glitch. "If you were able to book a dining reservation this morning, Walt Disney World is currently evaluating these reservations to see if table-service locations can accommodate guests within the established capacity limits."



hmmm.
This is going to be interesting.


----------



## MrsBooch

skeeter31 said:


> Still had the construction walls around it but the pictures on the walls looked delicious. There were people actively working in there though. Also a lot of work going on on the new doughnut place in West Side and the M&Ms shop. Tons of hammering and sawing sounds throughout west side.



is there an official open date for Gideons?


----------



## Sadeesmom

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?


 1. I don’t think so, and I REALLY hope not. I think 60 days for on site and 45 or 30 days for offsite would be great. 
2. No rumblings, but frankly I’m not listening either. We are park open to park close people, and switching parks is just a waste of ticket time for us. 
3. Someday yes, maybe about the time hotels offer daily housekeeping again.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> ADRs are still down. Interesting that if you try to access a restaurant’s site it right away alerts you that reservations are closed. So no one can make any reservations for any time frame. Or check details.


I told my husband I am really happy that today is not my ADR day, this has to be stressing someone out majorly. At least they can find solace in the fact that no one else can make a reservation either (or they don't realize that and are just freaking out and going crazy still until the site is back up)


----------



## yulilin3

Can't post a link cause it's in the hub but they are asking CM to stay off of the reservation system while they fix it and that they will give out more info for impacted guests that will be treated on a case by case basis


----------



## Sara W

Awesome. I canceled an 8am Chef Mickey opening character day for a 7:30am reservation... on my daughter’s birthday. If they cancel the new one I really hope I get the old one back. I guess I’m happy it wouldn’t let me cancel any other reservations.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sara W said:


> Awesome. I canceled an 8am Chef Mickey opening character day for a 7:30am reservation... on my daughter’s birthday. If they cancel the new one I really hope I get the old one back. I guess I’m happy it wouldn’t let me cancel any other reservations.


It errored our my reservation cancellation and then it I got an email confirming it did indeed go through.


----------



## andyman8

I see some folks reporting “well, X from Disney Dining told me...” If anything needs to be canceled by Disney, whatever your Disney Reservation Center agent told you will not make a difference. I wouldn’t bother calling right now. I’d also advise against making any further modifications or cancellations for the time being until Disney comes up with their official response.

It was a glitch. There had been conversations about increasing restaurant capacity a bit — similar to discussions about attraction capacity, retail capacity, and the like — but there hadn’t been any movement on it recently, especially with the virus situation escalating.

Supposedly, the system was down for regular maintenance late last night and when it was “turned back on,” for some reason or another, ADRs were available to book restaurants to their regular (pre-pandemic) capacity. Even if Disney were to increase restaurant capacity, they wouldn’t go from just under 50% (which is where they’re hovering now) to 100% overnight. They’re still working to resolve whether they can accommodate these ADRs or not. It’s apparently “quite a mess.”


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> They have to have increased capacity. I just want to know how much, 100% puts me back to spilling water in the lap of the stranger next to me and while legal in FL I am not ready for that. Bunch of hours dropped for Topolino’s breakfast for my trip in a couple weeks in addition to B&C.
> 
> No Oga’s.


It might just be that they increased dining capacity not park capacity.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Only thing we added was a reservation for Oga’s on 2 different afternoons. I told my kids on the way to school and they were thrilled.
Hopefully one of them “makes it.”  If not, no harm no foul.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Can't post a link cause it's in the hub but they are asking CM to stay off of the reservation system while they fix it and that they will give out more info for impacted guests that will be treated on a case by case basis


The saving grace is that none of the restaurants hours had been extended to match the park hours yet (for Christmas anyway) which will open up a lot more availability if they have to cancel those made today. We'd lose LTT and Y&Y but know we'll most likely get them back eventually. Those going sooner might have more of an issue.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> I see some folks reporting “well, X from Disney Dining told me...” If anything needs to be canceled by Disney, whatever your Disney Reservation Center agent told you will not make a difference. I wouldn’t bother calling right now. I’d also advise against making any further modifications or cancellations for the time being until Disney comes up with their official response.
> 
> It was a glitch. There had been conversations about increasing restaurant capacity a bit — similar to discussions about attraction capacity, retail capacity, and the like — but there hadn’t been any movement on it recently, especially with the virus situation escalating.
> 
> Supposedly, the system was down for regular maintenance late last night and when it was “turned back on,” for some reason or another, ADRs were available to book restaurants to their regular (pre-pandemic) capacity. Even if Disney were to increase restaurant capacity, they wouldn’t go from just under 50% (which is where they’re hovering now) to 100% overnight. They’re still working to resolve whether they can accommodate these ADRs or not. I*t’s apparently “quite a mess.”*


An understatement considering many of these are Thanksgiving and Christmas reservations. I do not envy the people handling cleanup on this one. We benefited from two ADRs because of the glitch but are understanding if we lose them. Something seemed off about it right away with availability being _that _open.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> I think a site we cannot mention here - is saying that the magical and previously unobtainable ADR's were technical glitches and WDW is evaluating whether or not the restaurant capacity can handle them....and that they DIDN'T increase capacity....
> 
> They will have to pry my ice cream spoon out of my cold dead hands at Beaches and Cream if they try to cancel my rez....
> 
> joking....
> ish.


OMG I know, I changed my time by a mere 15 mins but I will not be a happy camper


----------



## skeeter31

Today is one of those bad aspects of social media and the internet in general. The entire glitch on Disney’s end lasted about 2-3 hours, but because people posted it everywhere, I wouldn’t be surprised if there are thousands, if not tens of thousands, of ADRs now out there that are going to be at risk of cancellations. Word of mouth got spread far and wide in such a short time. Too bad it took Disney too long to hear those rumblings and shut it down on their end.


----------



## zapple

A lot of people were moving reservations around to different times on the same day. I moved a CA Grill res earlier by 30 minutes and moved a Sanaa one to an hour earlier. Maybe a certain number of those will cancel each other out and they won’t have to do too much canceling. I got a Hollywood and Vine lunch that was new though and I would understand if they have to cancel that. I’m glad I didn’t change too much for our trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> It might just be that they increased dining capacity not park capacity.



It was a technical glitch and is now a big mess. Dining capacity has not changed.


----------



## figmentfinesse

seen on FB- CBR playground open for max of 10 guests.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I see some folks reporting “well, X from Disney Dining told me...” If anything needs to be canceled by Disney, whatever your Disney Reservation Center agent told you will not make a difference. I wouldn’t bother calling right now. I’d also advise against making any further modifications or cancellations for the time being until Disney comes up with their official response.
> 
> It was a glitch. There had been conversations about increasing restaurant capacity a bit — similar to discussions about attraction capacity, retail capacity, and the like — but there hadn’t been any movement on it recently, especially with the virus situation escalating.
> 
> Supposedly, the system was down for regular maintenance late last night and when it was “turned back on,” for some reason or another, ADRs were available to book restaurants to their regular (pre-pandemic) capacity. Even if Disney were to increase restaurant capacity, they wouldn’t go from just under 50% (which is where they’re hovering now) to 100% overnight. They’re still working to resolve whether they can accommodate these ADRs or not. It’s apparently “quite a mess.”


Well whatever department is handling this is in for a long night it sounds like, I don’t envy them at all. This is gonna be rough to sort out if they don’t have a magical IT button that can reset everything to what it was yesterday


----------



## Sarahslay

andyman8 said:


> I see some folks reporting “well, X from Disney Dining told me...” If anything needs to be canceled by Disney, whatever your Disney Reservation Center agent told you will not make a difference. I wouldn’t bother calling right now. I’d also advise against making any further modifications or cancellations for the time being until Disney comes up with their official response.
> 
> It was a glitch. There had been conversations about increasing restaurant capacity a bit — similar to discussions about attraction capacity, retail capacity, and the like — but there hadn’t been any movement on it recently, especially with the virus situation escalating.
> 
> Supposedly, the system was down for regular maintenance late last night and when it was “turned back on,” for some reason or another, ADRs were available to book restaurants to their regular (pre-pandemic) capacity. Even if Disney were to increase restaurant capacity, they wouldn’t go from just under 50% (which is where they’re hovering now) to 100% overnight. They’re still working to resolve whether they can accommodate these ADRs or not. It’s apparently “quite a mess.”


My friend is actually working on this, and you are right, it is a mess (to put it lightly). She’s just running numbers, but she doesn’t see how any of the places can accommodate anywhere close to what was booked today.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SO glad I didn't see the posts about Thanksgiving availability until after the glitch was fixed! I certainly hope the previously-made reservations aren't somehow affected.


----------



## SarahC97

Man, I moved my Sanaa reservation by 25 minutes this morning. I sure hope this doesn't get canceled.


----------



## Shellbells

I'm freaking out a bit. We leave in the morning and I made several changes. If they don't honor the new ADRs I hope I get the canceled ones back. If not, I'll be very upset.


----------



## Azziefan

Shellbells said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. We leave in the morning and I made several changes. If they don't honor the new ADRs I hope I get the canceled ones back. If not, I'll be very upset.


Please update me on what happens in your mde experience app regarding your new reservations


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@soniam if they cancel our Homecomin' we're just going to go drown our sorrows at Jock Lindsay's, k?


----------



## Befferk

Sara W said:


> Awesome. I canceled an 8am Chef Mickey opening character day for a 7:30am reservation... on my daughter’s birthday. If they cancel the new one I really hope I get the old one back. I guess I’m happy it wouldn’t let me cancel any other reservations.



The problem with the thinking that they could give us back the ones that we cancelled to get these "glitch" ADRs is that our old ones would have been released back into the wild, and the ADR system is back up now for "legit" ADRs, so they are all likely gone.


----------



## Eric Smith

kimberwee said:


> Anyone else get a bit sad at the 180 day window that means absolutely nothing now...
> 
> 1. Do you ever think they will bring back the 180 day dining/experience booking window?
> 2. Praying for Park Hoppers for our May '21 trip...anyone hear any new rumblings on this? I wish they would open it up to resort guests with dining reservations...
> 3. What about luggage transfer with ME? Do you think that will ever come back?


1. I don’t think they’ll ever go back to 180 days out.  I could see them raising it to 90, but there’s really no need to force people to book dining 6 months out.
2.  I don’t think that’s likely based on Chapek’s comment that they won’t increase capacity until the CDC changes guidance.
3. I think that will come back eventually.  I feel like that’s a big selling point for staying on property.  My parents have always raved about the luggage delivery.


----------



## Jennasis

2020, y'all.  2020.


----------



## soniam

Jennasis said:


> 2020, y'all.  2020.



If I wasn't laughing about 2020, I would be constantly crying about it. I think I have gone mad


----------



## midnight star

Jennasis said:


> 2020, y'all.  2020.


This is my answer for everything...


----------



## skeeter31

Went to HS this evening. Originally was going to go back to EPCOT tonight, but saw availability for HS and switched. Got there around 5 and it was lovely as everyone was heading out and we were heading in. Wandered around SWGE (haven’t been since the AP preview days last August) and it was so nice to be there when it was cooler outside and not 100°. Got some spare parts for my Savis lightsaber, looked in Dok Ondars and had some alcoholic blue milk. All the lightsabers lit up at night looks really cool. I’ve never been a HS fan, but it was a very nice evening. We didn’t do any rides. MMRR was still at 80 minutes at 5:30 and 70 minutes at 6:30. That would have been the only ride we wanted to try.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Any updates on Gideon’s Bakehouse?


In the Timtracker video from a couple days ago. They showed the front from Wine Bar George.  It looked like there’s still a decent amount of work to do.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> 3. I think that will come back eventually.  I feel like that’s a big selling point for staying on property.  My parents have always raved about the luggage delivery.


I certainly hope they bring back the luggage delivery and resort airline check in. I understand if they don't currently have the guests to justify it right now, but it would be nice not to have to stand shoulder-to-shoulder with everyone picking up their bags at the carousel. Seems like it would help with social distancing in the airport. (Obv it's also nice not to have to mess with dragging bags around.)


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Today is one of those bad aspects of social media and the internet in general. The entire glitch on Disney’s end lasted about 2-3 hours, but because people posted it everywhere, I wouldn’t be surprised if there are thousands, if not tens of thousands, of ADRs now out there that are going to be at risk of cancellations. Word of mouth got spread far and wide in such a short time. Too bad it took Disney too long to hear those rumblings and shut it down on their end.


I was too busy to check social media today weirdly enough! My husband is up at 5 am for work and just happened to check. I woke up to TP notifications. If they’re going to have to undo those they should let people know ASAP so they can keep looking.


----------



## Shellbells

Azziefan said:


> Please update me on what happens in your mde experience app regarding your new reservations


Right now all of my changes as still showing my MDE. 
I'm going to check the second I wake up in the morning and I'll let you know if they are still there. Our flight leaves at 7am so I won't be able to check again until we land. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Azziefan

Shellbells said:


> Right now all of my changes as still showing my MDE.
> I'm going to check the second I wake up in the morning and I'll let you know if they are still there. Our flight leaves at 7am so I won't be able to check again until we land. Fingers crossed!


Your in my thoughts and prayers fr! And have a fabulous time!


----------



## Mit88

Surveys at Disney going out asking about New Years Eve


----------



## dislee1164

Mit88 said:


> Surveys at Disney going out asking about New Years Eve


I want one!! I am a resort guest that week, hope they send me one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Surveys at Disney going out asking about New Years Eve



I vote "yes, we should move to a new year"


----------



## RolloTomasi

I flew in today and spent the afternoon/early evening at Epcot. Walked right on SE, Soarin, and Living with the land and I was thinking cool, I like this. Then I got to World Showcase. I know people have said the crowds have gotten bigger since the summer and while I believe them, crowds were loooooooow. It was actually kind of sad walking around. The vibe is completely off. So many store are closed. Since Frozen is closed, Norway was basically a ghost town. It did seem busier at night, probably because everyone was making their way over to restaurants, but it was just weird feeling all day. I waited longer for my covid test when I landed than anything else today. 

I have Hollywood Studios tomorrow (for my birthday!) and I know that'll probably be the complete opposite, but I don't know. I never thought I'd see the day where I could do everything I wanted in Epcot in about three hours. 

(I was also kind of annoyed at the girl in front of me in line at Hops & Barley who was clearly tipsy, wouldn't stand on the ground markings, and then only wore her mask properly to take a selfie and then just pulled it under her nose.)


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> An understatement considering many of these are Thanksgiving and Christmas reservations. *I do not envy the people handling cleanup on this one.* We benefited from two ADRs because of the glitch but are understanding if we lose them. Something seemed off about it right away with availability being _that _open.


Definitely 
Initially, I had assumed they held some ADRs back. One of the two I modified was Oga's, and IIRC that one has had ones dropped in the past and our DHS day is Sunday, so pretty close I didn't think much of it. Then when I saw closing time H&V and BOG I thought that was weird with sudden availability at those times...well anything at MK for this Friday since that's been zip availability for a while now except Tony's.  



gottalovepluto said:


> Well whatever department is handling this is in for a long night it sounds like, I don’t envy them at all. This is gonna be rough to sort out if they don’t have a magical IT button that can reset everything to what it was yesterday


I would think they routinely backup their reservation systems and could theoretically set it back to the hour it glitched? But then again...
Either way, even if they did that, still a hot mess.


----------



## Leigh L

zapple said:


> A lot of people were moving reservations around to different times on the same day. I moved a CA Grill res earlier by 30 minutes and moved a Sanaa one to an hour earlier. Maybe a certain number of those will cancel each other out and they won’t have to do too much canceling. I got a Hollywood and Vine lunch that was new though and I would understand if they have to cancel that. I’m glad I didn’t change too much for our trip in 2 weeks.


Hopefully they - at least some - cancel each other out. 
In the end, I decided not to pick up anything new, but modified what I had to better times (one ADR I modified by 5 minutes. the other by 20 minutes). Also had been trying to drop my ADRs from 3 to 2 people for weeks now, but unable to until yesterday, so that was my major change since I thought having the right # of people showing was better for their planning purposes with tables.


----------



## Shellbells

Good morning Dis! Today's the day! I woke up an hour before my alarm went off so it's safe to say, I'm excited.
So far all the changes I made yesterday are still showing in MDE. However, I'm not seeing any ADRs available for today, tomorrow or Friday. None at all, no matter what time I select. Not sure if that's just me or everyone.
Our flight gets in at 4 and I'll let you know how the magical express goes.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Shellbells said:


> Good morning Dis! Today's the day! I woke up an hour before my alarm went off so it's safe to say, I'm excited.
> So far all the changes I made yesterday are still showing in MDE. However, I'm not seeing any ADRs available for today, tomorrow or Friday. None at all, no matter what time I select. Not sure if that's just me or everyone.
> Our flight gets in at 4 and I'll let you know how the magical express goes.


Safe travels


----------



## yulilin3

Shellbells said:


> Good morning Dis! Today's the day! I woke up an hour before my alarm went off so it's safe to say, I'm excited.
> So far all the changes I made yesterday are still showing in MDE. However, I'm not seeing any ADRs available for today, tomorrow or Friday. None at all, no matter what time I select. Not sure if that's just me or everyone.
> Our flight gets in at 4 and I'll let you know how the magical express goes.


I don't see any either, have fun!!


----------



## KM82

yulilin3 said:


> I don't see any either, have fun!!



We tried all day yesterday while the dining reservations were down. Ended up heading to Liberty Tree Tavern at around 5 and did a walk up without issue.


----------



## skeeter31

Heading to UO today for the first time since it reopened. Then doing MK this afternoon and evening. Excited to see if any Christmas decorations are up at UO!


----------



## MrsBooch

KM82 said:


> We tried all day yesterday while the dining reservations were down. Ended up heading to Liberty Tree Tavern at around 5 and* did a walk up without issue*.



wow that is awesome! especially for a 5pm!


----------



## KM82

We were surprised!  We ended up in the Diamond Horseshoe part, at one of the balcony tables. It was amazing


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Yesterday’s stages at the MK were camera platforms...   filming today!

 @AllEarsNet: PHOTOS: There is Filming Happening at Magic Kingdom in Disney World Today!  https://buff.ly/3oSxKAd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324024687572246529


----------



## rpb718

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Yesterday’s stages at the MK were camera platforms...   filming today!
> 
> @AllEarsNet: PHOTOS: There is Filming Happening at Magic Kingdom in Disney World Today!  https://buff.ly/3oSxKAd
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324024687572246529



Yeah that looks pretty ugly.  Sorry for any folks trying to get a decent castle picture today.


----------



## hereforthechurros

KM82 said:


> We were surprised!  We ended up in the Diamond Horseshoe part, at one of the balcony tables. It was amazing


They're seating in both restaurants with the LTT menu? Not sure I knew that!


----------



## HikingFam

hereforthechurros said:


> They're seating in both restaurants with the LTT menu? Not sure I knew that!


Yes, they were doing this in Sept also.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rpb718 said:


> Yeah that looks pretty ugly.  Sorry for any folks trying to get a decent castle picture today.



My earlier post not accurate.. they’ve added on to the platforms now

Mickey blog update

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/stunt-stage-installed-in-front-of-cinderella-castle-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## rteetz

Portofino Bay Hotel and Universal’s Endless Summer Resort – Dockside Inn and Suites to Open in December


----------



## rpb718

OnceUponATime15 said:


> My earlier post not accurate.. they’ve added on to the platforms now
> 
> Mickey blog update
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/stunt-stage-installed-in-front-of-cinderella-castle-at-magic-kingdom/



Disney Ninja Warrior?


----------



## Tigger's ally

rpb718 said:


> Disney Ninja Warrior?


No doubt Goofy would steal the show!


----------



## hertamaniac

Ughhh.....trying to rent a golf cart for FW is an exercise with "on hold" patience.  I know they're resource thin, but am still amazed that this process hasn't been automated yet.


----------



## MrsBooch

OnceUponATime15 said:


> My earlier post not accurate.. they’ve added on to the platforms now
> 
> Mickey blog update
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/stunt-stage-installed-in-front-of-cinderella-castle-at-magic-kingdom/



it's double dare meets Disney world - my dreams have come true.

(looking at my phone. waiting for the call from mark summers)


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hertamaniac said:


> Ughhh.....trying to rent a golf cart for FW is an exercise with "on hold" patience.  I know they're resource thin, but am still amazed that this process hasn't been automated yet.


How early do they need to be rented?? Maybe we should get on that


----------



## JacknSally

.


MrsBooch said:


> it's double dare meets Disney world - my dreams have come true.
> 
> (looking at my phone. waiting for the call from mark summers)
> 
> View attachment 536592


*
The Nickelodeon/Disney crossover my 90s-kid heart didn’t know it needed!*


----------



## yulilin3

I was at DHS this morning and happy to report Christmas decor was not scaled back, all the elements were there (minus Sunset Season Greetings screens)


----------



## sara_s

rpb718 said:


> Yeah that looks pretty ugly.  Sorry for any folks trying to get a decent castle picture today.


Nothing seemed to be going on, at least not while I was there earlier.


----------



## HikingFam

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> How early do they need to be rented?? Maybe we should get on that


This year is weird, but you can reserve up to a year in advance (and people do). There is no cancellation penalty so it’s best to go ahead and reserve one.


----------



## HikingFam

hertamaniac said:


> Ughhh.....trying to rent a golf cart for FW is an exercise with "on hold" patience.  I know they're resource thin, but am still amazed that this process hasn't been automated yet.


I say this every time! Hopefully they will add this to the new platform where you can reserve horseback rides or whatever.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Just received a NYE survey!!!! Yes!! They're planning to do something, at least!

Not sure if anyone has posted about it yet-- I received the survey because I will be there over New year's. I was asked:

-which park I was going to, how lively I wanted an event to be on a scale from one to seven.

 -if I wanted the event to be geared towards children or adults (again one through seven)

...and then about possible venues for New year's Eve events:
-in the park
-at the resort (in the lobby OR in a restaurant OR at the pool)
-Disney springs (on the grounds OR in a restaurant)
-in room live stream celebration

I was then asked to give feedback on why I chose what I did.

It was a fairly lengthy survey! So excited!


----------



## HikingFam

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> Just received a NYE survey!!!! Yes!! They're planning to do something, at least!
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted about it yet-- I received the survey because I will be there over New year's. I was asked:
> 
> -which park I was going to, how lively I wanted an event to be on a scale from one to seven.
> 
> -if I wanted the event to be geared towards children or adults (again one through seven)
> 
> ...and then about possible venues for New year's Eve events:
> -in the park
> -at the resort (in the lobby OR in a restaurant OR at the pool)
> -Disney springs (on the grounds OR in a restaurant)
> -in room live stream celebration
> 
> I was then asked to give feedback on why I chose what I did.
> 
> It was a fairly lengthy survey! So excited!


I want a survey!! I currently have MK reserved “just in case” but I’m already having FOMO if they plan something in Epcot instead. We will have grandma with us to watch the kids, so I’d even drop a chunk of change on a grown up party this year to say “good riddance” to 2020.


----------



## osufeth24

I just saw on Instagram that Disney is now playing messages that there's no eating or drinking in line


----------



## rockpiece

osufeth24 said:


> I just saw on Instagram that Disney is now playing messages that there's no eating or drinking in line



Lol good luck with that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> I just saw on Instagram that Disney is now playing messages that there's no eating or drinking in line


Some of these lines are an hour+ and you can’t drink anything? Even six feet apart? Hmmm


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> I was at DHS this morning and happy to report Christmas decor was not scaled back, all the elements were there (minus Sunset Season Greetings screens)



Not having yet been myself and based soley on pictures, it looks as though they didn't scale the Christmas decorations back in MK either - I was worried because Halloween was deff scaled back. 

Looks like it is full force which is just awesome. 

Does anyone know when resorts start to put things up?



osufeth24 said:


> I just saw on Instagram that Disney is now playing messages that there's no eating or drinking in line



I mean....I thought this was a rule already. So i'm glad they're addressing it at least.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Not having yet been myself and based soley on pictures, it looks as though they didn't scale the Christmas decorations back in MK either - I was worried because Halloween was deff scaled back.
> 
> Looks like it is full force which is just awesome.
> 
> Does anyone know when resorts start to put things up?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean....I thought this was a rule already. So i'm glad they're addressing it at least.


Resorts usually get theirs during second and third week of November,  usually all decor is completed by Thanksgiving.  I went to stream at AoA and the tree was not up but they did have the little trees in the gift shop


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> Some of these lines are an hour+ and you can’t drink anything? Even six feet apart? Hmmm


And most in the blazing sun!


----------



## disneygirlsng

osufeth24 said:


> I just saw on Instagram that Disney is now playing messages that there's no eating or drinking in line


Well that's a little ridiculous, but oh well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

disneygirlsng said:


> Well that's a little ridiculous, but oh well.


An hour in the sun and no you are not allowed to take a sip of water? That’s a lot ridiculous. And almost nobody will abide by it so kinda pointless, might cause guest vs guest confrontations though


----------



## disneygirlsng

gottalovepluto said:


> An hour in the sun and no you are not allowed to take a sip of water? That’s a lot ridiculous. And almost nobody will abide by it so kinda pointless, might cause guest vs guest confrontations though


Agree. And to clarify for others, no I don't think it's ok for people to just continuously be eating/drinking without their masks on throughout the line. But taking a quick sip while you are stationary and distanced should absolutely not be an issue for anybody.


----------



## RolloTomasi

I’m here now and I could be wrong because I only half paid attention, but I can only remember hearing the no drinking/eating in line bit on indoor queues (definitely heard it inside RotR and MMRR). I’m on the outside part of the Smuggler’s Run queue and the whole spiel just played and it didn’t say anything about eating or drinking.


----------



## ArielRae

If you think the line is so long you can’t wait in it without removing your mask for a drink or a munch of food don’t get in that line. Maybe consider a water bottle with a straw you can slip under the mask to sip some water without removing the mask should be fine if you really have too.


----------



## karmacats

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> How early do they need to be rented?? Maybe we should get on that



I just made my golf cart reservation on monday (2 days ago) for dec. 7-18.  I was worried because we needed it for so many nights and on short notice, but the CM said it was no problem. 

They take a credit card number but don't charge it until pickup, and she said you can cancel it up to the day before with no penalty.

I also can't believe you can't do this online. The first time i tried to call was outside the limited hours when they take reservations, and the second time i was on hold 90 min before giving up. Third time was the charm - on hold for about 10 min, then about 5 more to make the ressie. Woo hoo!


----------



## yulilin3

RolloTomasi said:


> I’m here now and I could be wrong because I only half paid attention, but I can only remember hearing the no drinking/eating in line bit on indoor queues (definitely heard it inside RotR and MMRR). I’m on the outside part of the Smuggler’s Run queue and the whole spiel just played and it didn’t say anything about eating or drinking.


This new spiel comes as something happened yesterday that i can't disclose,  i don't have confirmation that it's only playing indoors but i was there this morning and didn't hear it outside. 
If it's only playing indoors it makes tons of sense to me, i agree that preventing people from taking a sip while outside is a bit much


----------



## disneygirlsng

If it's just indoors then I can get over it. Still wouldn't bother me, but more understanding. But restricting that outdoors is just way too much.


----------



## fla4fun

yulilin3 said:


> This new spiel comes as something happened yesterday that i can't disclose,  i don't have confirmation that it's only playing indoors but i was there this morning and didn't hear it outside.
> If it's only playing indoors it makes tons of sense to me, i agree that preventing people from taking a sip while outside is a bit much


I can only imagine, from some of the stories I have read, what happened.  Wouldn’t surprise me if a family took a whole Thanksgiving dinner to eat in the line.  I was there for a trip in July and one in August, and it would have been impossible to get through the outdoor portion of some lines in the summer without a drink of water, but the interior lines would have been fine. I am just hoping things are better virus wise by next summer . . .


----------



## MrsBooch

Was this mentioned already? I thought it was interesting given everything was "full" previously.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...or-resort-guests-including-thanksgiving-week/


----------



## skeeter31

Went to UO this morning. They are slowly putting out a Christmas stuff. So far the only things I saw was garland around beams at the Guest Relations building on City Walk and the entire Diagon Alley area is decorated. Wreathes, garland, and lights are all over the inside of Diagon Alley, as well as Grimmald Place. It as really nice to see.

Also, when we were in HS last night I noticed the giant floating ornaments in the lake by the Dinosaur Ice Cream shop. That was a welcome site as well!


----------



## LSUmiss

ArielRae said:


> If you think the line is so long you can’t wait in it without removing your mask for a drink or a munch of food don’t get in that line. Maybe consider a water bottle with a straw you can slip under the mask to sip some water without removing the mask should be fine if you really have too.


Give me a break . This is the kinda over the top rule that’s just going to cause noncompliance.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I imagine it’s a lot like the stance they had to take against walking around and eating/drinking where they gave an inch and people took a mile. A strict rule leaves little (not no, because there’s always room for someone) room for arguing with the CM.


----------



## MinnieMSue

In every outside line I can think of being in during our September trip you could step aside and take a drink. Heck in the space mtn line that wound its way all through Tomorrowland my kid left the line and got into another line at Joffrey to buy a water because she was so hot she was going to pass out. Not an issue. And honestly even inside, there are prob places you could go to the side and take a quick sip - I have perfected it without even removing the mask. I lifted the bottom as I put the bottle to my mouth. Never even took a breath. Over in a second. Just stepped away from people and turned my back. Rarely to never did that inside tho.


----------



## MrsBooch

Shellbells said:


> I'm freaking out a bit. We leave in the morning and I made several changes. If they don't honor the new ADRs I hope I get the canceled ones back. If not, I'll be very upset.




I hope you had safe travels! I think you posted this morning saying your ADR's were still there - did you actually HAVE any today? I was curious if they were just like OH HI HERE IS YOUR TABLE THAT YOU DEFINATELY RESERVED or....no.


----------



## Shellbells

MrsBooch said:


> I hope you had safe travels! I think you posted this morning saying your ADR's were still there - did you actually HAVE any today? I was curious if they were just like OH HI HERE IS YOUR TABLE THAT YOU DEFINATELY RESERVED or....no.


Tonight's dinner was at Paddlefish but we booked it through Opentable. 
Tomorrow we have Boathouse booked but it was booked 30 days ago.
The real test will be Friday. That's when I started to make all the changes. We have 50's booked for lunch and I made the ADR during the glitch. So far they're all still showing in my MDE. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Befferk

MrsBooch said:


> I hope you had safe travels! I think you posted this morning saying your ADR's were still there - did you actually HAVE any today? I was curious if they were just like OH HI HERE IS YOUR TABLE THAT YOU DEFINATELY RESERVED or....no.



Someone posted in another thread that he made an ADR for his daughter during yesterday morning's mess for today at Prime Time Cafe and she didn't have any issues being seated with it. However he also posted later that she said "every table was taken" although I'm not sure what that meant (all the "socially distanced" tables, or like every table in the place).


----------



## Princess Merida

Checked into RPR today at Universal.  The Christmas decorations are up at the resort.  They have a very pretty tree.  I have to say I didn’t expect RPR to be this nice.  I don’t know why.  Maybe the difference in pricing compared to Disney deluxe as this was much cheaper.  I’m definitely hoping CCV has their decorations up when we transfer over to Disney. Southwest flight in was great.  Definitely missed the cocktails.  Mask compliance onboard and really anywhere we have been has been good so far.  Used Tony Hinds for the first time today for transfer from MCO to Universal.  He is awesome!


----------



## MrsBooch

Befferk said:


> Someone posted in another thread that he made an ADR for his daughter during yesterday morning's mess for today at Prime Time Cafe and she didn't have any issues being seated with it. However he also posted later that she said "every table was taken" although I'm not sure what that meant (all the "socially distanced" tables, or like every table in the place).



Ahaaaa. Interesting


----------



## MrsBooch

I did ask this on the Star Wars merch thread but I didn't get any response which is no big deal normally, but also I have election related anxiety and only 18 days till my trip - so I'm awake and trying to think about fun happy things - and thought I would bring the question here:
Question re: the light sabers - there's a part of the experience at Savi's where the person making the saber, lifts it into the air - how heavy is this thing in estimated poundage?
Would a 6 year old be able to lift it unassisted or would he more than likely need help/helping hand?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> I did ask this on the Star Wars merch thread but I didn't get any response which is no big deal normally, but also I have election related anxiety and only 18 days till my trip - so I'm awake and trying to think about fun happy things - and thought I would bring the question here:
> Question re: the light sabers - there's a part of the experience at Savi's where the person making the saber, lifts it into the air - how heavy is this thing in estimated poundage?
> Would a 6 year old be able to lift it unassisted or would he more than likely need help/helping hand?


The sabers are hefty but not like 20 pounds either. Definitely more so than the plastic sabers. I would think a 6 year old should be fine but I’m sure that depends too.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> The sabers are hefty but not like 20 pounds either. Definitely more so than the plastic sabers. I would think a 6 year old should be fine but I’m sure that depends too.



thank you! he's a sturdy kid so I'm sure he'll be fine, but I'll just tell dad to be ready to help just in case. 

in the last couple of months DS has become REALLY into the story lines of star wars - to the point of correcting us (and other people...) when we say the wrong names/words/references. Every lego project he makes has a clear lego as a kyber crystal "for power". 
He has NO idea he's doing the build - i wish both of us could go in during the experience but it would just be for me to see his head pop off his shoulders. Once he walks in, he won't remember anyone walked in with him.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan




----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> thank you! he's a sturdy kid so I'm sure he'll be fine, but I'll just tell dad to be ready to help just in case.
> 
> in the last couple of months DS has become REALLY into the story lines of star wars - to the point of correcting us (and other people...) when we say the wrong names/words/references. Every lego project he makes has a clear lego as a kyber crystal "for power".
> He has NO idea he's doing the build - i wish both of us could go in during the experience but it would just be for me to see his head pop off his shoulders. Once he walks in, he won't remember anyone walked in with him.


My kinda kid  he'll have a blast MTFBWY


----------



## rteetz

Hopefully everyone plays nice for me while I’m not monitoring every second this weekend


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Hopefully everyone plays nice for me while I’m not monitoring every second this weekend



live look at @rteetz when checks back in


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I imagine it’s a lot like the stance they had to take against walking around and eating/drinking where they gave an inch and people took a mile. A strict rule leaves little (not no, because there’s always room for someone) room for arguing with the CM.



that was my first thought - the occassional sip of water, minimizing time the mask is off, etc. isn't the issue ....it's the people that use that allowance to then just keep their mask off and slowing work on their bottle of water while in line

Just easier to make rules hard and fast


----------



## sara_s

TheMaxRebo said:


> that was my first thought - the occassional sip of water, minimizing time the mask is off, etc. isn't the issue ....it's the people that use that allowance to then just keep their mask off and slowing work on their bottle of water while in line
> 
> Just easier to make rules hard and fast


I didn't see too many people doing that this week. I also didn't hear the new announcement while in MK yesterday. But yeah, there's a difference between a quick sip and pulling the mask up and keeping your chin strap on while yapping loudly around other people for an extended period of time (while indoors).

I don't think they can really enforce it unless they decide to post CM's sporadically throughout the indoor queues, and I don't see that happening ever tbh.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sara_s said:


> I didn't see too many people doing that this week. I also didn't hear the new announcement while in MK yesterday. But yeah, there's a difference between a quick sip and pulling the mask up and keeping your chin strap on while yapping loudly around other people for an extended period of time (while indoors).
> 
> I don't think they can really enforce it unless they decide to post CM's sporadically throughout the indoor queues, and I don't see that happening ever tbh.


After @yulilin3 mentioned an incident she could not elaborate on occurred a couple days regarding this I’m getting the feeling they won’t be storming quick sip of water folks but have given more power/illusion of power to CMs to deal with the eternal sippers.


----------



## Pluto0809

Befferk said:


> Someone posted in another thread that he made an ADR for his daughter during yesterday morning's mess for today at Prime Time Cafe and she didn't have any issues being seated with it. However he also posted later that she said "every table was taken" although I'm not sure what that meant (all the "socially distanced" tables, or like every table in the place).



DH and I ate at 50s a few weeks ago and we've eaten there often enough to notice that tables had been removed to accommodate social distancing.  So every table was full when we were there but there were a lot less tables than in the past.  Noticed the same thing at the Plaza.  For example, we were seated in the small circular room and there were 3 tables in there, all full.  On previous trips, there were 6 tables in that room.  Other places, such as Sci Fi where they can't remove tables, some of the tables were not being used.


----------



## yulilin3

Epcot's holiday food guide
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/


----------



## hertamaniac

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> How early do they need to be rented?? Maybe we should get on that



Got through this AM after about a 2 minute hold.  There are downsides to being local if you're not staying on Disney property......"no golf cart rental for you".


----------



## BorderTenny

yulilin3 said:


> Epcot's holiday food guide
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/


So much of that looks so good, even to this semi-picky eater. Too bad I won't get to try any of it unless Disney starts selling AP's again.


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> Epcot's holiday food guide
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/



Thanks, I've been waiting for this! 

I've read that recently during the week some of the food stands would be closed for Food & Wine Festival. Do you think they will be doing the same with this? Where they will only have all of them open on the weekends? Or is Christmas time busy enough that they'll likely be open every day?


----------



## yulilin3

Befferk said:


> Thanks, I've been waiting for this!
> 
> I've read that recently during the week some of the food stands would be closed for Food & Wine Festival. Do you think they will be doing the same with this? Where they will only have all of them open on the weekends? Or is Christmas time busy enough that they'll likely be open every day?


who knows what they'll do


----------



## JacknSally

yulilin3 said:


> Epcot's holiday food guide
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/



*YESSSSS. Oh I hope all of these are open on our Thursday EPCOT day.*


----------



## Sarahslay

Pluto0809 said:


> DH and I ate at 50s a few weeks ago and we've eaten there often enough to notice that tables had been removed to accommodate social distancing.  So every table was full when we were there but there were a lot less tables than in the past.  Noticed the same thing at the Plaza.  For example, we were seated in the small circular room and there were 3 tables in there, all full.  On previous trips, there were 6 tables in that room.  Other places, such as Sci Fi where they can't remove tables, some of the tables were not being used.


They did the same in BOG, while all tables were full there were much fewer. I normally feel like the table next to me is eating with me, but they were all sat happily at a good distance. It was definitely nice and you could feel how much less crowded it was. Meanwhile at Brown Derby they weren't all removed, but some were missing chairs and had "don't sit here" signs on them.


----------



## osufeth24

Oh my goodness, I'm going to get so fat at epcot


----------



## Sarahslay

JacknSally said:


> *YESSSSS. Oh I hope all of these are open on our Thursday EPCOT day.*


I just finished reading it all before I came in here, and I'm going to need more elastic waistband pants/shorts/skirts lol. I'm glad I have two trips over the festival because I'm going to need all the time I can get to eat my heart out.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> The sabers are hefty but not like 20 pounds either. Definitely more so than the plastic sabers. I would think a 6 year old should be fine but I’m sure that depends too.



My daughter was a little thing at 5, but she was able to raise on her own.  It is heavy though.


----------



## twinmom13

Sarahslay said:


> They did the same in BOG, while all tables were full there were much fewer. I normally feel like the table next to me is eating with me, but they were all sat happily at a good distance. It was definitely nice and you could feel how much less crowded it was. Meanwhile at Brown Derby they weren't all removed, but some were missing chairs and had "don't sit here" signs on them.


We noticed that, too, at BOG.  The closest table to ours was at least 10 feet away, which made for a very pleasant dining experience.


----------



## Funfire240

Sarahslay said:


> I just finished reading it all before I came in here, and I'm going to need more elastic waistband pants/shorts/skirts lol. I'm glad I have two trips over the festival because I'm going to need all the time I can get to eat my heart out.


At least we will have all of the vacation walking to counter act what is eaten! lol


----------



## figmentfinesse

Seems like there is just a lot more food items available per booth compared to F and W. I wonder if we will see the same for Festival of the Arts?


----------



## KM82

gottalovepluto said:


> After @yulilin3 mentioned an incident she could not elaborate on occurred a couple days regarding this I’m getting the feeling they won’t be storming quick sip of water folks but have given more power/illusion of power to CMs to deal with the eternal sippers.



That said, we are currently in line for test track (indoors)...they haven’t started running the ride yet and made an announcement about waiting for the park to open.  The guy in line behind us is currently eating his breakfast with his chin strap fully in place.

As soon as I posted we actually started moving. He did stop eating and replace the mask once we started walking


----------



## g8rben

Bjn10 said:


> We have the Mission cooling mask and I confirmed with a CM that they are allowed the mask just has to cover your mouth and nose and can’t cover your eyes


Can you confirm this has actually been allowed in the parks? The holes in the front while not truly holes have me nervous they won't allow them. TIA!


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Epcot's holiday food guide
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/



so i just declined a meeting at 10am (not important anyway prob could have been an email) to grab my Festival of the Holiday's passport from last year and methodically go through everything to compare - bc you know...OCD and priorities. 

Pardon the alliteration - this is a Full Fledged Festival, food wise. Not paired down at all. PLUS there are new things.
Some tiny changes, some little things cut out, like for example in China - Last year they had the Firework drink (alcoholic AND SO GOOD if you like tequila) and this year they have the Dragonfly, which has identical ingredients minus Soda Water.
There is no Norway this year.
No Feast of the Three Kings but the food from that booth last year is showing up in other booths this year
Germany and Italy cut out some dessert items and lost a savory but gained some new savory items.
LOTS of new delicious food items and if you like a good boozy mixed drink (like me) excellent options.

We are going to be there Nov. 28th - both me and my stretchy pants are ready.

....what is the weight limit on those skyliners...


----------



## MrsBooch

oh and the cookie stroll is basically identical except I'm not sure what the completer cookie is - I think it's the Minnie Peppermint Cookie? Which replaces last year's Santa sugar cookie?

If so - then that's two peppermint flavored cookies for the stroll.

ALSO - there's a NEW COOKIE.

and it's GLORIOUS.

Located in Holiday Hearth - World Showplace - 

Salted Caramel Spaceship Earth® Cookie _(New)_ 
NOMNOMNOM i'm going to be like Pac Man going through World Showcase.


----------



## skeeter31

g8rben said:


> Can you confirm this has actually been allowed in the parks? The holes in the front while not truly holes have me nervous they won't allow them. TIA!


The post you’re quoting is from June, before the parks even opened. If the mask you are referencing is the Mission neck gaiter, they will not be allowed on Disney property.

But as for the Mission masks, I’m not sure. I haven’t seen anyone wearing them. You may run into some issues with those holes in the front.


----------



## rteetz

Magic of Disney store at the airport is fully stocked and has social distancing markers. I’d imagine it will open soon.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Magic of Disney store at the airport is fully stocked and has social distancing markers. I’d imagine it will open soon.


Have fun this weekend!!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...Nu2d4GRThnEX9JNC7RIczHsMf8X55AjhILRhc88GYlwPI


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> oh and the cookie stroll is basically identical except I'm not sure what the completer cookie is - I think it's the Minnie Peppermint Cookie? Which replaces last year's Santa sugar cookie?
> 
> If so - then that's two peppermint flavored cookies for the stroll.
> 
> ALSO - there's a NEW COOKIE.
> 
> and it's GLORIOUS.
> 
> Located in Holiday Hearth - World Showplace -
> 
> Salted Caramel Spaceship Earth® Cookie _(New)_
> NOMNOMNOM i'm going to be like Pac Man going through World Showcase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536755



*I'm SUPER excited about this cookie??? LOL I hope it's good! So far it's looking like my EPCOT day meals are basically sweets, mixed drinks, and 2-3 servings of everything at the Mexico booth.  *


----------



## g8rben

skeeter31 said:


> The post you’re quoting is from June, before the parks even opened. If the mask you are referencing is the Mission neck gaiter, they will not be allowed on Disney property.
> 
> But as for the Mission masks, I’m not sure. I haven’t seen anyone wearing them. You may run into some issues with those holes in the front.


I am referring to the mask, not the gaiter.


----------



## skeeter31

g8rben said:


> I am referring to the mask, not the gaiter.


Going to be a tough call. I personally think those masks would be fine, as they look like a normal mask, but if you get a CM near temp check or just in the park that doesn’t like the holes in the front they could ask you to remove them. Probably a good idea to have a few backups in your pocket or bag just in case.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...Nu2d4GRThnEX9JNC7RIczHsMf8X55AjhILRhc88GYlwPI


Oh excellent! It’s about time they put security screening at DS. We were there on Wednesday and noticed the garage closer to the Marketplace area was closed, I wonder if they were installing the security scanners at the entrance to that garage.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yeah after that story about the woman asking her kid to watch her gun and he put it in some planters....i'm fine with the security screening at DS.


----------



## g8rben

skeeter31 said:


> Going to be a tough call. I personally think those masks would be fine, as they look like a normal mask, but if you get a CM near temp check or just in the park that doesn’t like the holes in the front they could ask you to remove them. Probably a good idea to have a few backups in your pocket or bag just in case.


Yeah, we'll have backups, just been tough finding one that my wife finds comfortable and breathable.


----------



## Vern60

yulilin3 said:


> Epcot's holiday food guide
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ays-presented-by-adventhealth-opening-nov-27/


Darn you yulilin3, must you tempt me so? Oh how I'm dreaming of that cheese fondue bread bowl, just for starters!
On a side note, you must have one of the most misspelled names on these forums, no? My old eyes have to strain and squint in a futile attempt to count the i's and l's only to give up and use ye ole copy and paste, he he

Edit: corrected typo


----------



## yulilin3

Vern60 said:


> Darn you yulilin3, must you tempt me so? Oh how I'm dreaming of that cheese fondue bread bowl, just for starters!
> On a side note, you must have one of the most misspelled names on these forums, no? My old eyes have to strain and squint in a futile attempt to count the i's and l's only to give up and use ye ole copy and paste, he he
> 
> Edit: corrected typo


lol, I just share the good stuff  I have also been mistaken countless times for a male on the boards so misspelled  name is not that big of a deal for me


----------



## JacknSally

Vern60 said:


> Darn you yulilin3, must you tempt me so? Oh how I'm dreaming of that cheese fondue bread bowl, just for starters!
> On a side note, you must have one of the most misspelled names on these forums, no? My old eyes have to strain and squint in a futile attempt to count the i's and l's only to give up and use ye ole copy and paste, he he
> 
> Edit: corrected typo



*THAT BREAD BOWL OF CHEESE IS SOOOOO GOOOOOOODDDDDD. I will be dreaming of it for the next 24 days.*


----------



## MrsBooch

JacknSally said:


> *THAT BREAD BOWL OF CHEESE IS SOOOOO GOOOOOOODDDDDD. I will be dreaming of it for the next 24 days.*



how much is provided in terms of dipping items. I saw the picture had veggies and some bread pieces....not that I'm not above eating straight spoons of cheese


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

DME line right now


----------



## osufeth24

MrsBooch said:


> how much is provided in terms of dipping items. I saw the picture had veggies and some bread pieces....not that I'm not above eating straight spoons of cheese



and here I'm thinking, just give me a funnel and let me pour that cheese down the hatch


----------



## MrsBooch

soooo DFB just posted a story about the ADR's that went bananas earlier this week and we all modified things....

they are saying that "the reservations cannot be kept while still allowing for social distancing. because of this, reservations made due to the glitch will be automatically cancelled. Affected guests will receive a $25 Disney gift card for the inconvenience".....


mmhmm.


----------



## Leigh L

Haven't seen this posted yet.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/dini...-due-to-disney-website-glitch-to-be-canceled/Edit: I see it was just posted. Hopefully many can still keep reservations!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

rteetz said:


> Magic of Disney store at the airport is fully stocked and has social distancing markers. I’d imagine it will open soon.



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## OnceUponATime15




----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Hopefully everyone plays nice for me while I’m not monitoring every second this weekend


It's been wonderfully quiet lately. Thanks fir your hard work. Now, go enjoy yourself!


----------



## kristenabelle

welp. I cancelled ones I already had in favor of better times, so that's a big disappointment. But honestly, glad they're being safe. I mostly just wanted them because I love walking out of the parks post-close


----------



## MrsBooch

Yeah I don't think I can be actually mad about getting these reservations cancelled - I would rather they maintain the distancing.

That being said - I'm guessing they won't reinstate the cancelled reservations that resulted from people picking new places BUT theoretically those spots will still be open.

If you cancelled Reservation A for Reservation B
Someone else picked up Reservation A during the wacky IT messup
Everything is cancelled
Reservation A should still be available.

I would just keep checking/do the Touring Plans alert/Mouse Dining Alerts.


*edited bc i misspell words when i get excited talking about food....


----------



## jemtx

I’m worried about a few hard to get breakfast ones I had. They were legitimate ADR’s made way before the glitch, but during the glitch I adjusted them by 15 minutes here & there. Will I completely lose my adr bc I foolishly adjusted the time


----------



## Sarahslay

Funfire240 said:


> At least we will have all of the vacation walking to counter act what is eaten! lol


I've been training for the walking, biking 15-20 miles about 4 days a week so my body doesn't give out on me like it did in August. Up side it has raised my metabolism, so that's a plus too, yay for more food!


----------



## ambula603

I didn't see how we will know if ours is canceled?  Just stalk my MDE?


----------



## MrsBooch

jemtx said:


> I’m worried about a few hard to get breakfast ones I had. They were leginate ADR’s made way before the glitch, but during the glitch I adjusted them by 15 minutes here & there. Will I completely lose my adr bc I foolishly adjusted the time



ooo interesting point. 

I think you retain your original confirmation number when you change the times, if so - you will prob keep that. this is totally a guess.


----------



## Sarahslay

OnceUponATime15 said:


>


It really stinks for everyone who just moved ones they had around, I feel for everyone (I was almost one of those people but they were already in the process of shutting down the site). However, it is important to keep that distancing up especially with rising case counts, it would be irresponsible for them to just pack them all in so they can be fair to all those who grabbed ADRs and put everyone at risk. Safer for us and CMs alike even if it is sad.


----------



## Sarahslay

jemtx said:


> I’m worried about a few hard to get breakfast ones I had. They were leginate ADR’s made way before the glitch, but during the glitch I adjusted them by 15 minutes here & there. Will I completely lose my adr bc I foolishly adjusted the time


Maybe if someone else scooped up your old time in the rush to get ADRs theirs will be cancelled too and then it'll be available again. I would keep an eye out for sure.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324405653679591425


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/christmas-cavalcade-names-released-for-holidays-at-magic-kingdom/


----------



## Sarahslay

g8rben said:


> Yeah, we'll have backups, just been tough finding one that my wife finds comfortable and breathable.


Look in to the 32 Degrees masks, they sell them from their website and at Costco. They are stretchy and breathable, no holes, and 3 layers of material so plenty safe and meet Disney's requirments. They've been a lot stricter about what types of masks are allowed, I wouldn't want to have any issues going in.


----------



## JacknSally

MrsBooch said:


> how much is provided in terms of dipping items. I saw the picture had veggies and some bread pieces....not that I'm not above eating straight spoons of cheese



*Last time we had it, it just came the bread bowl and a bread lid, so the potatoes on the side are new to me!*


----------



## jemtx

Sarahslay said:


> Maybe if someone else scooped up your old time in the rush to get ADRs theirs will be cancelled too and then it'll be available again. I would keep an eye out for sure.


Good idea. I feel like I’m going to be on MDE 24/7 getting everything squared away.


----------



## Vern60

Sarahslay said:


> It really stinks for everyone who just moved ones they had around, I feel for everyone (I was almost one of those people but they were already in the process of shutting down the site). However, it is important to keep that distancing up especially with rising case counts, it would be irresponsible for them to just pack them all in so they can be fair to all those who grabbed ADRs and put everyone at risk. Safer for us and CMs alike even if it is sad.


Yes, I know it's really terrible for those who changed, I would be steamed. But, on the other side, I just can't see how they would have been able to honor them, I mean once they opened the flood gates, how could they possibly go back?


----------



## skeeter31

The $25 gift card is a very nice gesture as well. Disney really didn’t have to give anything as they could have written it off as an IT glitch and walked away. But to give out the gift cards is a really nice showing of goodwill.


----------



## Befferk

skeeter31 said:


> The $25 gift card is a very nice gesture as well. Disney really didn’t have to give anything as they could have written it off as an IT glitch and walked away. But to give out the gift cards is a really nice showing of goodwill.



While I'm almost in tears that I will lose ALL my ADRs, I agree, I was expecting them to just cancel and be done (not give anything).


----------



## rteetz

I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yeah the $25 thing is huge actually. Old school Disney making it right.

Do you realize how many salted caramel spaceship earth cookies I can buy with that? 

probably two.
BUT STILL.

In all seriousness I think that's great.


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.


Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.



SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!

enjoy yourself


----------



## JoeA

rteetz said:


> I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.



First time staying at AKL?  That's our "home" for DVC and love that view!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.



I am sure the giraffe is excited about the rteetz exhibit as well


----------



## cristen72

jemtx said:


> I’m worried about a few hard to get breakfast ones I had. They were legitimate ADR’s made way before the glitch, but during the glitch I adjusted them by 15 minutes here & there. Will I completely lose my adr bc I foolishly adjusted the time



I’m in the same boat.   Two ADRs I had made well before the glitch, and on that day I adjusted two of them by 15 minutes.

Would be great if they could reset the system to what it was before the glitch.   But then that would mess up people with legitimate reservations made AFTER the glitch.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I could just sit and watch the giraffe outside my room all day.



It’s so wonderful. We bought a wooden giraffe in the gift shop to always remember it.

HAVE AN AWESOME TRIP!!!


----------



## MrsBooch

Just bc I am really having a hard time concentrating on anything - 
I just checked the MDE app and touring plan's lines app - 

Granted, it's a weekday, but wait times are not bad right now across the board.

Posted/actual estimates for some of the most popular rides are around 30, 40 mins. 
Things like Safari are posted 15, actual 6 mins!

That's not too shabby.


----------



## rteetz

JoeA said:


> First time staying at AKL?  That's our "home" for DVC and love that view!


Yes first time at AKL.


----------



## Mit88

AKL is one of I think 3 non-value resorts in the US that I haven’t stayed at. One day I’ll stay there.

hope you have a blast, Ryan. And hopefully people can behave here enough this weekend to allow you to relax, you’ve earned it


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Princess Merida said:


> Checked into RPR today at Universal.  The Christmas decorations are up at the resort.  They have a very pretty tree.  I have to say I didn’t expect RPR to be this nice.  I don’t know why.  Maybe the difference in pricing compared to Disney deluxe as this was much cheaper.  I’m definitely hoping CCV has their decorations up when we transfer over to Disney. Southwest flight in was great.  Definitely missed the cocktails.  Mask compliance onboard and really anywhere we have been has been good so far.  Used Tony Hinds for the first time today for transfer from MCO to Universal.  He is awesome!


love Tony such a great guy!


----------



## shoegal9

g8rben said:


> Yeah, we'll have backups, just been tough finding one that my wife finds comfortable and breathable.



Try the Vivian and Vincent sunscreen cloth bandana ones and cut the scarf part off.  We did 5 days in July and 11 days around Labor Day with them on. It's the only mask i can breathe in and saved my vacation sanity.


----------



## jade1

JacknSally said:


> *Last time we had it, it just came the bread bowl and a bread lid, so the potatoes on the side are new to me!*



Have to try that. Might be good dipping the the Canada filet in if we can keep it warm enough.


----------



## Vern60

rteetz said:


> Yes first time at AKL.


Awww, to bad you are there during the COVID. I say that because I am guessing they no longer have the night vision goggles viewing. My kids just loved that and since you said you enjoyed watching the giraffes... But at least there's daylight!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rteetz said:


> Yes first time at AKL.


AKL is my dream resort to stay at someday!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

cristen72 said:


> I’m in the same boat.   Two ADRs I had made well before the glitch, and on that day I adjusted two of them by 15 minutes.
> 
> Would be great if they could reset the system to what it was before the glitch.   But then that would mess up people with legitimate reservations made AFTER the glitch.



Missed opportunity by Disney to not cross promote Wreck It Ralph with all this glitch talk


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> AKL is my dream resort to stay at someday!!



Last year we did a parents only trip and stayed at POP for the bulk of our trip but then did our last two nights at AKL and it was really nice, very relaxing (and great food options! ... at least in the "before" times)

Waking up and having your coffee on your balcony while watching giraffes and other animals (or in the evening with a glass of wine) was wonderful


----------



## JacknSally

scrappinginontario said:


> AKL is my dream resort to stay at someday!!



*AKL is one of our bucket list resorts, too!! We ended up really lucking out and getting a great situation at AKL for December since POFQ is closed. We are so excited to finally stay there. I hope you get to cross it off your list soon!!*


----------



## SaintsManiac

scrappinginontario said:


> AKL is my dream resort to stay at someday!!



Do it! You will not regret it. It’s my favorite resort, hands down.


----------



## leahgoogle

MrsBooch said:


> Just bc I am really having a hard time concentrating on anything -
> I just checked the MDE app and touring plan's lines app -
> 
> Granted, it's a weekday, but wait times are not bad right now across the board.
> 
> Posted/actual estimates for some of the most popular rides are around 30, 40 mins.
> Things like Safari are posted 15, actual 6 mins!
> 
> That's not too shabby.


I find myself doing the same thing!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

jemtx said:


> I’m worried about a few hard to get breakfast ones I had. They were legitimate ADR’s made way before the glitch, but during the glitch I adjusted them by 15 minutes here & there. Will I completely lose my adr bc I foolishly adjusted the time


I did the same exact thing for a stinking 15 mins....ugh  I hope I get to keep at least 1 of them


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> oh and the cookie stroll is basically identical except I'm not sure what the completer cookie is - I think it's the Minnie Peppermint Cookie? Which replaces last year's Santa sugar cookie?
> 
> If so - then that's two peppermint flavored cookies for the stroll.
> 
> ALSO - there's a NEW COOKIE.
> 
> and it's GLORIOUS.
> 
> Located in Holiday Hearth - World Showplace -
> 
> Salted Caramel Spaceship Earth® Cookie _(New)_
> NOMNOMNOM i'm going to be like Pac Man going through World Showcase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 536755


I get so excited to hit every booth. Annnnnd then I get there and see the lines and my list of 20 must-dos slowly dwindles to like, five. Great looking line up this year though.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Do it! You will not regret it. It’s my favorite resort, hands down.


We used to avoid it b/c it was so far out there, but we have stayed there now twice in a row. We are going back at thanksgiving & this time went ahead & did the Savannah view. DS loves it!


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DME line right now


I've never seen it that long pre-COVID!


----------



## Leigh L

LeeLee'sMom said:


> I did the same exact thing for a stinking 15 mins....ugh  I hope I get to keep at least 1 of them


Me too. 5 minutes and 20 minutes. The kicker is the original ADRs had 3 people and I adjusted them down to 2 people LOL. The first one I adjusted is for this Saturday and the other, Sunday.

Good luck! I just restarted my TP reservation finder for mine just in case when they delete it starts finding more.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> We used to avoid it b/c it was so far out there, but we have stayed there now twice in a row. We are going back at thanksgiving & this time went ahead & did the Savannah view. DS loves it!



I will switch to AKL for next year if the discounts are good. We rented points before and I am scared to do that again.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OnceUponATime15 said:


>


Ugg. Knew it was coming but still.

Reset my TP alerts. I’m most upset at losing B&C dinner. I rescheduled it later when the ADRs popped 

ETA: I’m surprised they’re offing the GC honestly. Didn’t see that coming.


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

JacknSally said:


> *Last time we had it, it just came the bread bowl and a bread lid, so the potatoes on the side are new to me!*


The potatoes were there last year, too-- I remember because one of them was purple in mine.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Just reset my TP as well just in case. I grabbed a Topolino's, it was the breakfast I was most looking forward to.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I will switch to AKL for next year if the discounts are good. We rented points before and I am scared to do that again.


I rented points this time & just got vacation insurance.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> I rented points this time & just got vacation insurance.



Is it covering pandemic situations now?


----------



## JacknSally

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The potatoes were there last year, too-- I remember because one of them was purple in mine.


*
Ah, ok! We haven’t been at Christmastime since 2016 so they’re new for us (as far as I can remember lol), but I have NO problem with bonus potatoes!! *


----------



## LSUmiss

So has anyone seen anything cancelled yet?


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Is it covering pandemic situations now?


Yes. A lot of the rental places also now say if wdw is closed they’ll let you reschedule. Also, the insurances I saw say if you or someone in your party gets sick including Covid you can cancel with a refund. I ended up getting a cancel for any reason plan. It was just slightly more expensive.


----------



## jemtx

Not yet here...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Fyi - example of new sign about not eating or drinking while in a queue

This was located at the host stand for Slinky Dog, which if I am remember correctly means that this would go for all of the "normal" queue space but not the extended queue

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/a-new-sign-regarding-eating-in-queues-posted-at-disney-world/


----------



## fla4fun

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> The potatoes were there last year, too-- I remember because one of them was purple in mine.


It’s the holiday festival that has the veggies.  I got it at the Arts festival in January the last couple years and that one is bread bowl and cheese only.  I know they also had the veggie one for the holidays last year.  Root vegetables tend to be more of a fall thing, so I always figured that was the reason.

Question regarding the ADR situation . . . When you modify an ADR do you have to cancel it and make a new one, or does it allow you to make the change and keep the same confirmation number?  I have never modified an ADR, only cancelled them.  I feel for people who just made a minor modification and hope you still get to dine even if it’s put back to the original time.  I was thinking if the confirmation number remained the same, it would provide Disney a way to know when the original reservation was made, like it does with their resort reservation numbers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DME line right now


We've used DME over 20 times and just had this happen once in 2018.  We were well past the start of the car rental booths, non socially distanced and about 8 people across!  It was overwhelming to walk up to but within about 30-40 mins we were on DME and on our way to Disney.  It's not a fun first impression but you're on your way to Disney!!!


----------



## RolloTomasi

I’ve generally found the line markings to work really well but good heavens, that ramp on the Thunder Mountain queue was a mess. And there are line markings but people just kinda...stopped paying attention to them and filled in allllllll the space. I stopped at a marking and the party behind me just walked right up behind me. They did back up once they realized, but yikes. Not an easy area for a cast member to police and even if they could, once it fills up it’s hard to get that area cleaned up.


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> I will switch to AKL for next year if the discounts are good. We rented points before and I am scared to do that again.



The renting points part of was always alluring to me up until these uncertain times.  I do like having my vacation so fluid straight on the main site.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

We have  B&C ressie tonight at 8 that I made during the glitch.  Fingers crossed we don't show up and it's cancelled.  Surely they would have let us know on MDE, right?


----------



## JacknSally

fla4fun said:


> It’s the holiday festival that has the veggies.  I got it at the Arts festival in January the last couple years and that one is bread bowl and cheese only.  I know they also had the veggie one for the holidays last year.  Root vegetables tend to be more of a fall thing, so I always figured that was the reason.



*OOOOH that's what I'm thinking of! And now that you say that, I can find my photo of it.  I didn't realize it was at two festivals so I just assumed we had it at the holiday festival, but it was actually the arts - hence my not remembering potatoes. Either way - IT'S REAL GOOD, Y'ALL. GET IT.

*


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324411910289346561

no one gonna talk about what the heck is going on here?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324411910289346561
> 
> no one gonna talk about what the heck is going on here?



What in the world? Is this how they’re resolving the extra ADRs? Battle for your table on an obstacle course?


----------



## JacknSally

DGsAtBLT said:


> What in the world? Is this how they’re resolving the extra ADRs? Battle for your table on an obstacle course?



*It’s the next boarding group system.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

JacknSally said:


> *It’s the next boarding group system.*



Fastest person down the slide gets to hop to DHS!


----------



## rteetz

Busiest spots in Epcot is food booths in World Showcase and even those aren’t terrible. Very calm here today.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Busiest spots in Epcot is food booths in World Showcase and even those aren’t terrible. Very calm here today.


Was just at Epcot briefly. Saw a new le magicband got released found a park res, got it and left lol. Thought all the booths had decent size lines.


----------



## JacknSally

osufeth24 said:


> Was just at Epcot briefly. Saw a new le magicband got released found a park res, got it and left lol. Thought all the booths had decent size lines.



*What was the band?! *


----------



## osufeth24

JacknSally said:


> *What was the band?! *



Germany

They're releasing bands for the countries it seems like.  Monday they released Norway, today Germany


----------



## Wendy12

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone seen anything cancelled yet?



My Christmas morning breakfast at Chef Mickey's was canceled.

I also made an Oga's ressie for 2/18 that is still there.


Oh goodness! Nevermind.  I was looking at the wrong day. Losing my mind.


----------



## rteetz

Saw the Christmas tree popcorn buckets at Epcot. Same as last year.


----------



## JacknSally

rteetz said:


> Saw the Christmas tree popcorn buckets at Epcot. Same as last year.


*
Please let us know if you see any holiday decor at AKL! *


----------



## rteetz

JacknSally said:


> *Please let us know if you see any holiday decor at AKL! *


Nothing yet but holding out hope.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

scrappinginontario said:


> We've used DME over 20 times and just had this happen once in 2018.  We were well past the start of the car rental booths, non socially distanced and about 8 people across!  It was overwhelming to walk up to but within about 30-40 mins we were on DME and on our way to Disney.  It's not a fun first impression but you're on your way to Disney!!!


It was by far the busiest we've ever seen the DME lines. All lines had people waiting, though distanced. Before check in, distancing really wasn't being adhered to - people weren't packed together, but only a couple feet apart, certainly not 6.


----------



## MrsBooch

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> It was by far the busiest we've ever seen the DME lines. All lines had people waiting, though distanced. Before check in, distancing really wasn't being adhered to - people weren't packed together, but only a couple feet apart, certainly not 6.



how long were you in line?


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Nothing yet but holding out hope.


Are you at jambo or Kidani?


----------



## princesscinderella

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324411910289346561
> 
> no one gonna talk about what the heck is going on here?


Maybe they are doing something for the holiday specials?  They always film at this time of year now because they do the early holiday special in addition to the Christmas Day one.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Are you at jambo or Kidani?


Jambo


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Jambo


I want all the drinks and treats you had today


----------



## magickingdomprincess

magickingdomprincess said:


> We have  B&C ressie tonight at 8 that I made during the glitch.  Fingers crossed we don't show up and it's cancelled.  Surely they would have let us know on MDE, right?



We were able to eat at B&C tonight!  Not sure if we just got lucky or what but really glad we weren't turned away.  Great food, great service, and really liked the remodel. Nice way to spend our last night here.


----------



## hereforthechurros

magickingdomprincess said:


> We were able to eat at B&C tonight!  Not sure if we just got lucky or what but really glad we weren't turned away.  Great food, great service, and really liked the remodel. Nice way to spend our last night here.


So it seems like if they can accommodate the ADR, it stands, but if not you’ll be contacted and given a gift card?


----------



## Mit88

This just looks like they had extra blank black/white shirts in a warehouse and screen printed logos on them and called it a day. There’s some cool AP stuff that’s been released recently, but man, this is pretty sad


----------



## disneygirlsng

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536850
> 
> This just looks like they had extra blank black/white shirts in a warehouse and screen printed logos on them and called it a day. There’s some cool AP stuff that’s been released recently, but man, this is pretty sad


I loooove that black one!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

hereforthechurros said:


> So it seems like if they can accommodate the ADR, it stands, but if not you’ll be contacted and given a gift card?



Yeah, it seems like that might be the case.  It's hard to know for sure though.


----------



## yulilin3

headed to  MK this morning along with every blogger in town. I'll be live on youtube (link in my signature) at 10am and then again at 6pm, if you want to watch live


----------



## rteetz

Enforcing no drinking in line at Flight of passage.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Enforcing no drinking in line at Flight of passage.


outside or inside?


----------



## SarahC97

This no drinking thing -- does it mean you can't take a quick sip of water in line or is it that you can't stand in line with a drink or food and no mask?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> outside or inside?


They told people in front of me with Starbucks cups that they couldn’t drink in line at the front of the FoP line.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> They told people in front of me with Starbucks cups that they couldn’t drink in line at the front of the FoP line.


“Front of line” meaning where it starts or at the tapstile gate or whatever the official term is?  Just curious for expectation setting in a couple weeks.


----------



## osufeth24

Ugh. I mean I get it, but many times I just wanna take a quick sip of water. Probably no more than 10 seconds long


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don’t drink in lines to avoid bad timing on bathroom needs. Lol


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...kc7oOBkvbR_HfNNnPKbniW6W-YY4sw3ELSPY71W8h3aU0


----------



## rteetz

I did Flight of Passage pre park opening and walked on. Got back in line and it was maybe 20 minutes the second time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Ugh. I mean I get it, but many times I just wanna take a quick sip of water. Probably no more than 10 seconds long


If you’re not doing it right before boarding I don’t see how you get in “trouble”. CMs aren’t by the lines every minute.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> They told people in front of me with Starbucks cups that they couldn’t drink in line at the front of the FoP line.


So the outdoor portion?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> So the outdoor portion?


Yes


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> They told people in front of me with Starbucks cups that they couldn’t drink in line at the front of the FoP line.



I think they’re going to have to basically ban non storable food drink from entering the lines. If you can’t take it on the ride & you can’t eat/drink in line then it’s trash the moment you enter the line.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> I think they’re going to have to basically ban non storable food drink from entering the lines. If you can’t take it on the ride & you can’t eat/drink in line then it’s trash the moment you enter the line.


Upthread, there was a picture from another outlet for the line of SDD that showed just that. The sign was (strategically) posted on the trash can and it looked like it was at the FP/Standby “divider” area.
Maybe while @rteetz is enjoying his week he’ll confirm that lines still move at a pretty good clip. They were in August. We sipped on our thermal detonators a few times, but things moved so quickly that by the time a bottle was passed back and forth between DW and me, we were scrambling to cap the drink and move the mask.
I don’t see the issue so long as folks could still steal a sip if lines are stupid long (distance) and stationary out on the sidewalk areas. That picture of PotC near Splash comes to mind in particular.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Upthread, there was a picture from another outlet for the line of SDD that showed just that. The sign was (strategically) posted on the trash can and it looked like it was at the FP/Standby “divider” area.
> Maybe while @rteetz is enjoying his week he’ll confirm that lines still move at a pretty good clip. They were in August. We sipped on our thermal detonators a few times, but things moved so quickly that by the time a bottle was passed back and forth between DW and me, we were scrambling to cap the drink and move the mask.
> I don’t see the issue so long as folks could still steal a sip if lines are stupid long (distance) and stationary out on the sidewalk areas. That picture of PotC near Splash comes to mind in particular.


Every line I’ve been in so far has moved pretty well.


----------



## MrsBooch

Watching the ResortTV1 live stream - that weird stage setup in front of the castle is gone.


also i almost became emotional between the decorations and the music. 

I'm absolutely going to cry when we walk into MK.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> Watching the ResortTV1 live stream - that weird stage setup in front of the castle is gone.
> 
> 
> also i almost became emotional between the decorations and the music.
> 
> I'm absolutely going to cry when we walk into MK.



Makes me think it was just for recording something for the holiday special(s) and they finished that and then took it down


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324725510824435718
Christmas Muppets!


----------



## leahgoogle

MrsBooch said:


> Watching the ResortTV1 live stream - that weird stage setup in front of the castle is gone.
> 
> 
> also i almost became emotional between the decorations and the music.
> 
> I'm absolutely going to cry when we walk into MK.


Our trip was a couple weeks ago and when my daughters and I got off the monorail and I saw the MK entrance, I was tearing up and got emotional. My daughters thought I was crazy


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324725510824435718
> Christmas Muppets!




Go Go GO!!!


----------



## britneyt

hereforthechurros said:


> So it seems like if they can accommodate the ADR, it stands, but if not you’ll be contacted and given a gift card?


I was contacted yesterday afternoon about a Via Napoli reservation that I booked during the glitch (replaced another Via Napoli I had booked)...they offered to find me another reservation (could not recover my replaced reservation) but there was nothing available...after that, the gift card was mentioned (should be emailed within 24 hours)..so far no gift card and no replacement reservation but holding out hope  

Sidenote: I asked about the other reservation I had booked during the glitch...she said at this time, the other restaurant was not listed (Hollywood & Vine) as an issue


----------



## Befferk

britneyt said:


> I was contacted yesterday afternoon about a Via Napoli reservation that I booked during the glitch (replaced another Via Napoli I had booked)...they offered to find me another reservation (could not recover my replaced reservation) but there was nothing available...after that, the gift card was mentioned (should be emailed within 24 hours)..so far no gift card and no replacement reservation but holding out hope
> 
> Sidenote: I asked about the other reservation I had booked during the glitch...she said at this time, the other restaurant was not listed (Hollywood & Vine) as an issue



When was your reservation for?


----------



## jemtx

britneyt said:


> I was contacted yesterday afternoon about a Via Napoli reservation that I booked during the glitch (replaced another Via Napoli I had booked)...they offered to find me another reservation (could not recover my replaced reservation) but there was nothing available...after that, the gift card was mentioned (should be emailed within 24 hours)..so far no gift card and no replacement reservation but holding out hope
> 
> Sidenote: I asked about the other reservation I had booked during the glitch...she said at this time, the other restaurant was not listed (Hollywood & Vine) as an issue


Just noticed that 1 of my glitch adr disappeared since this morning.  It was for dinner in 12/20. I haven’t been contacted or emailed yet.


----------



## pixieprincess925

Aren't they worried about guests getting dehydrated? I waited in line for MFSR about 80 minutes last weekend - some options out in the sun... A sip of water here and there might be helpful.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

LSUmiss said:


> So has anyone seen anything cancelled yet?


Yes I just noticed my lunch was cancelled at DHS...didn't even notify me, just happened to check my plans.  Luckily I was able to move dinner to lunch time and what was lunch is now dinner...


----------



## britneyt

Befferk said:


> When was your reservation for?


Monday of Thanksgiving Week


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Yep, they took away my Via Napoli dinner for Dec 7th, no phone call. Ah well.


----------



## MrsBooch

Both of my ADR's made during the early morning glitch have vanished. I have no email corresponding to any cancellation nor was I contacted. Just for info purposes - Beaches and Cream dinner and Topolino's Breakfast.


----------



## Funfire240

My Toppolino's that  made was there about an hour ago when I last checked and seeing everyone say theirs were disappearing I checked and mine is now gone from our plans.  That was a bonus one and I hadn't told the kids about it so not a big loss.  Will be interesting to see if we get the GC now


----------



## Eeyore daily

My reservation that was made during the glitch has vanished as well with no contact from Disney.  It was for Sanaa but I can use the to-go feature so no big deal.   That $25 would have been nice though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

britneyt said:


> I was contacted yesterday afternoon about a Via Napoli reservation that I booked during the glitch (replaced another Via Napoli I had booked)...they offered to find me another reservation (could not recover my replaced reservation) but there was nothing available...after that, the gift card was mentioned (should be emailed within 24 hours)..so far no gift card and no replacement reservation but holding out hope
> 
> Sidenote: I asked about the other reservation I had booked during the glitch...she said at this time, the other restaurant was not listed (Hollywood & Vine) as an issue


Good to know. Sounds like GC is on its way so I would take that as resolved. Hopefully you still have time to replace the VN reservation. And it's great that they aren't wiping out everything completely, but honoring whatever ADRs they can. Commendable IMO.

EDIT: seeing others are not being contacted and ADRs are just vanishing. Hmmm.


----------



## Khobbs18

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/proj...day-tower-hotel-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> Both of my ADR's made during the early morning glitch have vanished. I have no email corresponding to any cancellation nor was I contacted. Just for info purposes - Beaches and Cream dinner and Topolino's Breakfast.


There went my B&C dinner next week. @magickingdomprincess I think you just made it!


----------



## MrsBooch

Update - I just went in and found availability for the same date but different time (by 20 min) and i booked it....for Beaches and Cream dinner.
Topolinos has no availability at this time for that date but I set up an alert.

We will see if the B&C rez sticks...


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> Update - I just went in and found availability for the same date but different time (by 20 min) and i booked it....for Beaches and Cream dinner.
> Topolinos has no availability at this time for that date but I set up an alert.
> 
> We will see if the B&C rez sticks...


LOL wonder if that was the one I just gave up..11/26 at 6:45pm?  I contacted Disney via the chat function, they apologized for the inconvenience and I asked if I received any emails, I did not.  She said I would have the $25 gift card sent in an email.  So that is nice


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Both Oga’s disappeared without notice. Anybody seen word on the GC recovery for their “lost” ressies?


----------



## Sara W

jemtx said:


> Just noticed that 1 of my glitch adr disappeared since this morning.  It was for dinner in 12/20. I haven’t been contacted or emailed yet.


Same for me. Thankfully this thread reminded me to restart my reservation finder. I just got an alert of availability at my original time (8am that I had changed to 7:30am during the glitch). No message or call from Disney. I would have never known without the reservation finder.


----------



## MrsBooch

LeeLee'sMom said:


> LOL wonder if that was the one I just gave up..11/26 at 6:45pm?  I contacted Disney via the chat function, they apologized for the inconvenience and I asked if I received any emails, I did not.  She said I would have the $25 gift card sent in an email.  So that is nice



LOL - no it was a 7:40pm 11/22.

Listen - I am lucky bc these were just extras plus like we said before, that's $25 i didn't have before, and they didn't need to do it.
I would MUUUUCH rather maintain distancing than feel like I'm in an uncomfortable and unsafe place. I am only ok with eating indoors if they maintain the lower capacity.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

jemtx said:


> Just noticed that 1 of my glitch adr disappeared since this morning.  It was for dinner in 12/20. I haven’t been contacted or emailed yet.


I also lost a Topolino's reservation. Have not been notified.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Toy Soldiers at the MK! 

@DisneyFoodBlog: Toy Soldiers and the Main Street Philharmonic! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324749593746329603


----------



## jemtx

I lost about 7-8 ADRs now. No call or email from Disney. Two of them weren’t even new reservations, just modifications of 15 minutes.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...ee4ClLFA8dUSgoXLxBlC7ScoaxzDZNYWNn2mZM-kKVBaU


----------



## OnceUponATime15

The music 

@AllEarsNet: Mickey, Minnie, and pals are all decked out for the holidays! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324750352198094849


----------



## skeeter31

My guess is the gift cards will be a few days behind this cancellation rash today.


----------



## hereforthechurros

RamblingRabbit said:


> I also lost a Topolino's reservation. Have not been notified.


I haven't lost any of the glitch ADRs yet over Christmas. I expect to. Which is a bummer because there's ZERO availability for those days/times in the parks I am in the replace them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The music ❤
> 
> @AllEarsNet: Mickey, Minnie, and pals are all decked out for the holidays!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324750352198094849


The Christmas parade song remains, yay!


----------



## Sarahslay

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Toy Soldiers at the MK!
> 
> @DisneyFoodBlog: Toy Soldiers and the Main Street Philharmonic!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324749593746329603


They've been my favorite since I was little watching my Disney holiday sing-a-long VHS, one song was the Christmas parade and I was like "I'm gonna see them in person one day!!" I still haven't, but I will this year!


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Watching the ResortTV1 live stream - that weird stage setup in front of the castle is gone.
> 
> 
> also i almost became emotional between the decorations and the music.
> 
> I'm absolutely going to cry when we walk into MK.


Come support the little channel 
It was truly magical,  also not sure If this has been posted,  the muppets are coming out at random at liberty square. 
Live again at 6pm


----------



## CogsworthTN

jemtx said:


> Just noticed that 1 of my glitch adr disappeared since this morning.  It was for dinner in 12/20. I haven’t been contacted or emailed yet.


Same here. We lost breakfast on thanksgiving day


----------



## Befferk

hereforthechurros said:


> I haven't lost any of the glitch ADRs yet over Christmas. I expect to. Which is a bummer because there's ZERO availability for those days/times in the parks I am in the replace them.



I lost all mine the week after Christmas. One by one they disappeared this  morning. They even took one that I made AFTER the system came back up.


----------



## cristen72

One of my reservations that I moved by 30 minutes has now disappeared from my MDE.

Edited to add it was for December 31 at Sci Fi. No availability to rebook.
No contact from Disney and no gift card in my email.

i’m going to be really upset if they cancel reservations I had before the glitch that I did not alter.


----------



## Befferk

cristen72 said:


> One of my reservations that I moved by 30 minutes has now disappeared from my MDE.



Expect everything you touched that day to disappear


----------



## ambula603

cristen72 said:


> One of my reservations that I moved by 30 minutes has now disappeared from my MDE.
> 
> Edited to add it was for December 31 at Sci Fi. No availability to rebook.
> No contact from Disney and no gift card in my email.
> 
> i’m going to be really upset if they cancel reservations I had before the glitch that I did not alter.



I lost one of my new ones and not the other this morning.  I am PRAYING we don't lose the ones we didn't touch. So far it seems like maybe we won't!


----------



## MrsBooch

I got the email from Disney about the reservations that were cancelled - and its's $25 PER cancelled reservation.

So i'm getting $50 in gift cards emailed. 

NOT. TOO. SHABBY.


----------



## jemtx

I just got the emails as well. It was $25 per ADR.    By my count I should still have about 3 or 4 more emails coming...


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> I got the email from Disney about the reservations that were cancelled - and its's $25 PER cancelled reservation.
> 
> So i'm getting $50 in gift cards emailed.
> 
> NOT. TOO. SHABBY.


You might be able to buy 3....maybe even 4 of those cookies you wanted now, or a bottle of water


----------



## SarahC97

I got emails for 4 reservations they canceled on me and the language does seem to indicate it's a GC per reservation. I hope so -- that $100 would be nice!


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> You might be able to buy 3....maybe even 4 of those cookies you wanted now, or a bottle of water



i may even have enough to SHARE with my family who does nothing to help me plan and should receive no benefit of this agida....


----------



## rpb718

Hmm.  Makes me sorry I didn't go on and just put in dozens and dozens of ADRs while the glitch was happening.  Could have financed upgrading to a better room for our next visit.


----------



## QueenHeather

I got a reservation alert for a California Grill time I’ve been searching for. I went to go grab it, and see LOTS of available times. I’ve since gotten five alerts for California Grill and Morimoto Asia. Anyone else seeing things like this? Could there be another glitch? I’m hesitant to modify reservations and then get them cancelled later.


----------



## MrsBooch

QueenHeather said:


> I got a reservation alert for a California Grill time I’ve been searching for. I went to go grab it, and see LOTS of available times. I’ve since gotten five alerts for California Grill and Morimoto Asia. Anyone else seeing things like this? Could there be another glitch? I’m hesitant to modify reservations and then get them cancelled later.



So i mentioned this before when we first realized the errors in the glitch sitch.

If someone with a 7pm Cali Grill cancelled it and made a 7pm Wave reservation during the glitch, and someone else picked up that Cali Grill spot - ALL of these reservations are getting cancelled - but originally there WAS availability with capacity rules, for 7pm at Cali Grill 

So it would pop up again

For example, during glitch I got an 8pm B&C rez

It was cancelled

I went back to check and there was a 7:40pm available. I bet that whoever had that dropped it for something else and its available now bc all those new rez's were cancelled.

Anything booked now - is prob solid. 

Does that makes sense? I feel like I'm doing this:


----------



## skeeter31

Wow! $25 per ADR is amazing! Never would have expected that from Disney. It’s basically the reverse of the cancellation policy. Instead of you getting charged for a no show, they’re paying you for cancelling on you. Very nice customer service by the Mouse!


----------



## andyman8

It’s worth noting that a $25 Disney Gift Card — while it seems gracious — really costs them nothing. It’s “money” they’re giving you that they’re guaranteed to get back. This is the reason why Disney can be so liberal with room account credits and comp tickets. These types of Guest Recovery are very common for that precise reason. Yes, it’s a nice gesture but I don’t think it’s disproportionate to the error.


----------



## QueenHeather

MrsBooch said:


> So i mentioned this before when we first realized the errors in the glitch sitch.
> 
> If someone with a 7pm Cali Grill cancelled it and made a 7pm Wave reservation during the glitch, and someone else picked up that Cali Grill spot - ALL of these reservations are getting cancelled - but originally there WAS availability with capacity rules, for 7pm at Cali Grill
> 
> So it would pop up again
> 
> For example, during glitch I got an 8pm B&C rez
> 
> It was cancelled
> 
> I went back to check and there was a 7:40pm available. I bet that whoever had that dropped it for something else and its available now bc all those new rez's were cancelled.
> 
> Anything booked now - is prob solid.
> 
> Does that makes sense? I feel like I'm doing this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 536931


Yeah that makes sense and I get that. It just seems like a lot of open times coming up today, when they should have gone back into the system already if it’s the result of the glitch from Tuesday. I did grab the new reservations, it just seems a liiiittle strange that there are all of a sudden about 6 new openings at Cali Grill for that night.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

MrsBooch said:


> I got the email from Disney about the reservations that were cancelled - and its's $25 PER cancelled reservation.
> 
> So i'm getting $50 in gift cards emailed.
> 
> NOT. TOO. SHABBY.


oh cool I will get $50 also...not too shabby is right


----------



## skeeter31

QueenHeather said:


> Yeah that makes sense and I get that. It just seems like a lot of open times coming up today, when they should have gone back into the system already if it’s the result of the glitch from Tuesday. I did grab the new reservations, it just seems a liiiittle strange that there are all of a sudden about 6 new openings at Cali Grill for that night.


Yeah, basically a ton of people changed their reservations to the new ones that popped up, opening up their old ones. Now that the new ones are cancelled, the old, dropped ones, are reopened for people to grab.


----------



## MrsBooch

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, basically a ton of people changed their reservations to the new ones that popped up, opening up their old ones. Now that the new ones are cancelled, the old, dropped ones, are reopened for people to grab.



thank you for saying that in a condensed and less insane way


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, basically a ton of people changed their reservations to the new ones that popped up, opening up their old ones. Now that the new ones are cancelled, the old, dropped ones, are reopened for people to grab.


It hurt to get the TP notification that matched my old cancelled reservation and miss it. Made someone’s day to snag it


----------



## skeeter31

MrsBooch said:


> thank you for saying that in a condensed and less insane way


I actually liked your explanation and inclusion of the perfect meme to accompany it!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

jemtx said:


> I just got the emails as well. It was $25 per ADR.    By my count I should still have about 3 or 4 more emails coming...


Makes me wish they’d cancelled Y&Y and RC on me! I have a Landry’s card so not worried about getting in but they’re staying so far.


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> It’s worth noting that a $25 Disney Gift Card — while it seems gracious — really costs them nothing. It’s “money” they’re giving you that they’re guaranteed to get back. This is the reason why Disney can be so liberal with room account credits and comp tickets. These types of Guest Recovery are very common for that precise reason. Yes, it’s a nice gesture but I don’t think it’s disproportionate to the error.


And ppl will likely spend more than the gift card.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> It’s worth noting that a $25 Disney Gift Card — while it seems gracious — really costs them nothing. It’s “money” they’re giving you that they’re guaranteed to get back. This is the reason why Disney can be so liberal with room account credits and comp tickets. These types of Guest Recovery are very common for that precise reason. Yes, it’s a nice gesture but I don’t think it’s disproportionate to the error.


No, but they didn't HAVE to.  The fact they're still willing to do this on a relatively massive scale is why people even subconsciously associate Disney with superior customer service.  That je ne sais quoi of customer service.


----------



## hereforthechurros

QueenHeather said:


> I got a reservation alert for a California Grill time I’ve been searching for. I went to go grab it, and see LOTS of available times. I’ve since gotten five alerts for California Grill and Morimoto Asia. Anyone else seeing things like this? Could there be another glitch? I’m hesitant to modify reservations and then get them cancelled later.


Not seeing anything like that for our dates. Booked solid still. Hopefully that means whatever you book is good to go.


----------



## mattpeto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324794193252929540
I'll recap for everyone:

Disney is distributing a new survey to guests is about the advantages of staying onsite.  

Some of the questions are regarding how important is Magic Hours, FP+, Dining Plan, ME/overall transportation? Some neat new ones are Connected Experiences (I picture Xbox Achievement lists), Resort nighttime activities, Virtual queue access from your resort, etc.

Here is my take: Disney is going to protect it's Bubble.  Besides the transportation, most of those perks are gone due to the pandemic.   They know they have to bring them back...

And maybe FP+ makes a comeback before the new system is launched.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mattpeto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324794193252929540
> I'll recap for everyone:
> 
> Disney is distributing a new survey to guests is about the advantages of staying onsite.
> 
> Some of the questions are regarding how important is Magic Hours, FP+, Dining Plan, ME/overall transportation? Some neat new ones are Connected Experiences (I picture Xbox Achievement lists), Resort nighttime activities, Virtual queue access from your resort, etc.
> 
> Here is my take: Disney is going to protect it's Bubble.  Besides the transportation, most of those perks are gone due to the pandemic.   They know they have to bring them back...
> 
> And maybe FP+ makes a comeback before the new system is launched.


Interesting. We have APs for 2021 and one 35% off pin code for only certain dates and certain resorts isn’t enough to entice us to keep staying on-site without everything else. 

We’re 7-8 weeks from 2021 and still don’t know is PH is coming back!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324794193252929540
> I'll recap for everyone:
> 
> Disney is distributing a new survey to guests is about the advantages of staying onsite.
> 
> Some of the questions are regarding how important is Magic Hours, FP+, Dining Plan, ME/overall transportation? Some neat new ones are Connected Experiences (I picture Xbox Achievement lists), Resort nighttime activities, Virtual queue access from your resort, etc.
> 
> Here is my take: Disney is going to protect it's Bubble.  Besides the transportation, most of those perks are gone due to the pandemic.   They know they have to bring them back...
> 
> And maybe FP+ makes a comeback before the new system is launched.


Count me in for VQ access.  Even day-of for a 30 minute window before GP.  Nighttime resort activities beyond movies under the stars or campfires where available?  I'm curious for this one.  Could be a fun way to draw a few folks from the parks' spectaculars once going again.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just got the emails with my gift cards tied to the cancelled adr's - sent separately - can confirm it is one per cancelled res.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> Enforcing no drinking in line at Flight of passage.


You're at AK today, too?
We got in line for FOP around 12:45. Posted wait time was 45 min, only took 25 to be in preshow.
Just now Kali said 30 min, actual was 0.

ETA: Posted wait for EE was 35, actual 12.


----------



## Sarahslay

QueenHeather said:


> Yeah that makes sense and I get that. It just seems like a lot of open times coming up today, when they should have gone back into the system already if it’s the result of the glitch from Tuesday. I did grab the new reservations, it just seems a liiiittle strange that there are all of a sudden about 6 new openings at Cali Grill for that night.


Don’t worry there was still zero availability for me to move around our CG when I looked earlier this afternoon. I feel like if there was a glitch it would affect every day, and that’s not what I saw a while ago just casually looking to see if we could move or pick something else up.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

LSUmiss said:


> And ppl will likely spend more than the gift card.


100% but I will take the gift cards as I intended to spend anyway and have new rezzies that were close to my originals...hopefully these stay. lol


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Just got my 2 GCs.....woohoo


----------



## indylaw99

I vaguely remember something posted about APs getting a partial refund when it was announced that the water parks would be closed until March, but I can't remember when we were supposed to see that. Has anyone received those?


----------



## Chilbert

sullivan.kscott said:


> Count me in for VQ access.  Even day-of for a 30 minute window before GP.  Nighttime resort activities beyond movies under the stars or campfires where available?  I'm curious for this one.  Could be a fun way to draw a few folks from the parks' spectaculars once going again.


I would love for the Movies under the Stars at the resorts to replay the Candlelight Processionals and Fireworks that were streamed last year...


----------



## Mit88

indylaw99 said:


> I vaguely remember something posted about APs getting a partial refund when it was announced that the water parks would be closed until March, but I can't remember when we were supposed to see that. Has anyone received those?



Soon


----------



## kimberwee

mattpeto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324794193252929540
> I'll recap for everyone:
> 
> Disney is distributing a new survey to guests is about the advantages of staying onsite.
> 
> Some of the questions are regarding how important is Magic Hours, FP+, Dining Plan, ME/overall transportation? Some neat new ones are Connected Experiences (I picture Xbox Achievement lists), Resort nighttime activities, Virtual queue access from your resort, etc.
> 
> Here is my take: Disney is going to protect it's Bubble.  Besides the transportation, most of those perks are gone due to the pandemic.   They know they have to bring them back...
> 
> And maybe FP+ makes a comeback before the new system is launched.



I looooved the ME luggage transfer and really hope they bring that back soon. I am all for FP+ or virtual queue benefits for resort guests and we used Magic Hours a ton pre-covid!
It would be nice if they introduce Resort Nighttime Activities sooner than later...with parks closing earlier, we spent a lot more time at the resort than we'd done in the past and there wasn't much to do.


----------



## Mit88

I don’t eat many cookies. But I need this cookie jar. Why do these awesome things never release while I’m actually at Disney.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Christmas Castle  reminds me of...


----------



## Tigger's ally

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536952
> 
> 
> I don’t eat many cookies. But I need this cookie jar. Why do these awesome things never release while I’m actually at Disney.


You drink punch?


----------



## Tiggr88

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Christmas Castle  reminds me of...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324852602610372609


Yuk


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536952
> 
> 
> I don’t eat many cookies. But I need this cookie jar. Why do these awesome things never release while I’m actually at Disney.



I could easily fill it with xmas Reese's or Hershey kisses and be totally happy.


----------



## Mit88

Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536967
> 
> Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning



You ain't kidding.  The problem is folks are conditioned to mob together in the hub for anything having to do with the castle.  Makes me wonder how many folks there know this is just projections and are expecting something more to happen.


----------



## Befferk

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Christmas Castle  reminds me of...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324852602610372609



Absolutely hate this (and we will be there at Christmas time).


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536967
> 
> Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning


Almost like they suspected it was so lame people wouldn’t really care to stop and watch for very long. In which case Disney drastically under estimates how bored most of us are!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Here are the four different projections they are doing

The blue one is pretty 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324866198081855493


----------



## Befferk

Dear God those are ugly, except for maybe the blue one.


----------



## rteetz

It’s Christmas. I couldn’t be more excited to check out these projections tomorrow.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536967
> 
> Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning



The pictures from Main St for the various Christmas Cavalcade’s this afternoon were very similar to this... and that was with social distancing markers in place.  The person posting said there was no one “enforcing’ the crowds.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here are the four different projections they are doing
> 
> The blue one is pretty



They should have a red one and a green one like the blue one.  Or at least a red AND green one.


----------



## rpb718

Any pictures yet of the projections at HS on ToT?


----------



## magickingdomprincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Here are the four different projections they are doing
> 
> The blue one is pretty



I think they're pretty and appreciate that they're trying to do something festive.  On our way home now though so we won't get to see them in person.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

rpb718 said:


> Any pictures yet of the projections at HS on ToT?


Not the best but found this 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHRPcQphP3V/


----------



## Mit88




----------



## Mit88

I don’t mind the castle projections. What did everyone expect it to be?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love the castle projections!!


----------



## JacknSally

Mit88 said:


> I don’t mind the castle projections. What did everyone expect it to be?



*Oh this is what I expected... and I don’t like it. 

ETA: It’s kind of fun, and fine, it’s just not as magical or festive (to me) as the dream lights. I appreciate that they’re doing something. I understand why they aren’t doing the lights.*


----------



## Spridell

I don't think there is much they can do about the crowds around the castle during the projections. 

This is going to attract people every night.


----------



## Vern60

I confess that I like the castle projections, I mean everything considered. They also seem to have put out a good amount of decorations, treats galore, Holiday Cavalcades, marching soldiers, and extended hours. I'm definitely looking forward to our Christmas trip!
Also, boy were the bloggers out in full force this evening. I was watching a little ResortTV1, they ran across Cory Meets World, I think is it Mr Morrow?, and I think a few more. Plus, Pete (the one from this website who does a lot of reviews and blogs I think?) came up and introduced himself.


----------



## JacknSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324862368724168706


----------



## MrsBooch

I actually am totally loving the projections at both parks.

I’m glad they’re doing something & I’ll happily take pics in front of those wacky castle designs.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536967
> 
> Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning


I don’t see why people feel the need to just stand there and watch, unless it’s right at park close and not dark yet. I know I won’t be standing around, I’ll take that time to get on rides while everyone stands too close together looking at projections you can see as you walk around the park or when you leave.


----------



## Sarahslay

JacknSally said:


> *Oh this is what I expected... and I don’t like it.
> 
> ETA: It’s kind of fun, and fine, it’s just not as magical or festive (to me) as the dream lights. I appreciate that they’re doing something. I understand why they aren’t doing the lights.*


I think I’m one of the few that didn’t really like the lights on the castle. I hated during the day when all you could see was all the net around the castle where the lights were, and just reminded me of the people up our street who would just throw the net lights on their bushes and call it good. Icicle lights were a huge deal for a while, but I frankly never enjoyed that trend.


----------



## teach22180

The projections looked better up close in yulilin3 's stream tonight. I especially liked the knit sweater one. I've never been at the holidays as an adult, so I'm pretty excited for all the festivities. They really advertised the holidays, so I think that's why they are doing so much.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 536967
> 
> Doesn’t bode well for fireworks returning


This is for overlays? WTH. DFB has a lot of pictures today showing crowds for the cavalcades today as well. Looked like any normal crowded park day.

Like I appreciate the effort but they’re a fortune 50 company, come up with better ideas or a more high tech system for access to these things. They seem to not want to act like covid is changing things and keep band aiding whatever they can meanwhile months, and a whole year is about to tick by.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Almost like they suspected it was so lame people wouldn’t really care to stop and watch for very long. In which case Disney drastically under estimates how bored most of us are!


I’ve said it for years but Disney people have no chill. If you do anything, thousands will line up for it, even if they don’t know what it is or care about it much. They really couldn’t tell this would happen?


----------



## hereforthechurros

That being said I’ve always loved the projections so it’s not a knock on the design/display.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Just a reminder that whether you love or hate  the actual designs, just be grateful it’s a projection and they didn’t attempt a more permanent method...


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just a reminder that whether you love or hate  the actual designs, just be grateful it’s a projection and they didn’t attempt a more permanent method...



Shhh - you're spoiling the 50th surprise...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> Shhh - you're spoiling the 50th surprise...



If they did the same thing with a 50 instead of a 25 they could do nothing else and it would be the best 50th celebration ever.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> I don’t see why people feel the need to just stand there and watch, unless it’s right at park close and not dark yet. I know I won’t be standing around, I’ll take that time to get on rides while everyone stands too close together looking at projections you can see as you walk around the park or when you leave.



I don’t know. We are definitely stop and smell the roses people at WDW. We don’t run from ride to ride trying to do as many things as possible. If my kid wants to stand and watch a duck prance around the hub for 20 minutes, we’ll do it. A lot of our park time is spent just enjoying the ambience and sights and sounds. Just as important as the rides to us. Now, crammed in with others during a pandemic is not my cup of tea, but we are definitely people who like to take a pause and look around. I could just sit on Main Street for hours and hours and never set foot on a ride


----------



## rpb718

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know. We are definitely stop and smell the roses people at WDW. We don’t run from ride to ride trying to do as many things as possible. If my kid wants to stand and watch a duck prance around the hub for 20 minutes, we’ll do it. A lot of our park time is spent just enjoying the ambience and sights and sounds. Just as important as the rides to us. Now, crammed in with others during a pandemic is not my cup of tea, but we are definitely people who like to take a pause and look around. I could just sit on Main Street for hours and hours and never set foot on a ride



I could sit on Main Street for long periods myself - especially when DW is in the stores - and soak up the streetmosphere [sniff, sniff]


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Just a reminder that whether you love or hate  the actual designs, just be grateful it’s a projection and they didn’t attempt a more permanent method...



I miss it...so much


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> Enforcing no drinking in line at Flight of passage.


I heard an annoucnement (live, not recorded) outside 7DMT today about no eating or drinking in line. We were just walking by when I heard it.


----------



## Pens Fan

Sarahslay said:


> I think I’m one of the few that didn’t really like the lights on the castle. I hated during the day when all you could see was all the net around the castle where the lights were, and just reminded me of the people up our street who would just throw the net lights on their buses and call it good. Icicle lights were a huge deal for a while, but I frankly never enjoyed that trend.




This ^^^

I don't get the hate on the new projections at all.  The "normal" lights were only pretty at night.  During the day they just obscured the view of the castle.  I think this is a nice balance.  It might not be as spectacular in the dark (though still fun!!), but it doesn't ruin the daylight view of the castle.

Edited:  I just watched the Dis video of the new projections and I have to say I even prefer them to the old lights at night.  It's one of those Covid changes I hope DIsney keeps.


----------



## Leigh L

OnceUponATime15 said:


> The pictures from Main St for the various Christmas Cavalcade’s this afternoon were very similar to this... and that was with social distancing markers in place.  The person posting said there was no one “enforcing’ the crowds.


It looked really bad as we were coming out of the castle, maybe around 7 p.m.? Give or take. When we got down there, it wasn't shoulder to shoulder or anything though,. Six feet, not at all, but we felt OK with it since we could move easily through the crowd on our way to tomorrowland. 

Calvades not socially distanced  and I'd agree no enforcement (and we watched them all, several times) but they are so short, it wasn't like a parade crowd. We only watched one or two from Main St. and that was the most crowded, but up in the Hub and back in Frontierland we distanced fairly well. 

Honestly, I'd be happy if they stuck with Calvacades forever, they are awesome.  We enjoyed the projections too, they go well with the new paint job when we came out of the castle and looked up. It was nice to see something and at night at MK. In August the park closed at 6 in the blazing sun.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I miss it...so much


Me too! I know it’s the minority, but I absolutely loved the cake castle. Still have my tshirt of that castle!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Sarahslay said:


> I don’t see why people feel the need to just stand there and watch, unless it’s right at park close and not dark yet. I know I won’t be standing around, I’ll take that time to get on rides while everyone stands too close together looking at projections you can see as you walk around the park or when you leave.


Yes!  They’re cute for what they are, and we’ll snap a family pic or two (hopefully with MM photogs), but it’ll be an in passing type thing for this family, too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sarahslay said:


> I don’t see why people feel the need to just stand there and watch, unless it’s right at park close and not dark yet. I know I won’t be standing around, I’ll take that time to get on rides while everyone stands too close together looking at projections you can see as you walk around the park or when you leave.



I love watching the ToT projection show. It’s really neat to watch it change.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Leigh L said:


> I heard an annoucnement (live, not recorded) outside 7DMT today about no eating or drinking in line. We were just walking by when I heard it.


We've heard pre-recorded announcements about no eating and drinking in lines the last couple days, but today in line for Dinosaur a CM also made a live announcement (we were outside in a part of the queue I've never been in before). Generally mask compliance has seemed good; we haven't noticed many people breaking the rules and eating in ride lines (I've only noticed one person doing it today in an

Dinosaur also seemed to have one of the longest wait times today (every time I checked MDE it said 30-40 minutes). We hit a cleaning cycle, and it ended up being the ride with the closest actual wait time (30 min) to wait time shown in MDE (40 min).


----------



## yulilin3

In my opinion the projections look beautiful,  i really liked the candy cane one and the blue,  my DD liked the sweater, the details on it are incredible and it's constantly moving,  like shimmering or rotating,  obviously this doesn't come out in pictures.  I felt fine with the crowds in the hub, my DD was more hesitant. They had alot of photopass around the hub from all angles and down ms i dare 3, one of them facing the tree.
If you're coming shop early,  the line for the emporium started at crystal palace all night long,  we didn't really do anyt attractions but walked towards tea cups tosee of they would do the Christmas light and music package like last year,  but they didn't,  that would've been a nice addition that doesn't really impact anything covid related and im disappointed they didn't add it


----------



## yulilin3

The transitions are pretty magical


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHSg5UChZbr/


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t know. We are definitely stop and smell the roses people at WDW. We don’t run from ride to ride trying to do as many things as possible. If my kid wants to stand and watch a duck prance around the hub for 20 minutes, we’ll do it. A lot of our park time is spent just enjoying the ambience and sights and sounds. Just as important as the rides to us. Now, crammed in with others during a pandemic is not my cup of tea, but we are definitely people who like to take a pause and look around. I could just sit on Main Street for hours and hours and never set foot on a ride


I take pause and look around too, trust me, I’ve been more than a dozen times over the last couple of years and I definitely don’t have to ride rides. BUT those projections change every few minutes or so, and there are only 4 of them, there is zero reason to just stand around in the hub and watch them. I will take time to admire, maybe get an evening snack (Christmas treat!) and find a spot nearby to distance and enjoy the projections while I eat, but there is no chance I’m going to run from what I’m doing to go cram myself in right in front of the castle. Projections don’t require that you stand right in front, so I’ll do my own thing and let all those people who feel they need to do that smush up there together. Also, the cavalcades come through several times a day, I had no problem in August seeing them as I went about my day in any park, so there is no need to cram in on Main Street for that either unless you just happen to be there when they come by. I know some people are actively waiting around for them, and that’s fine for them, but even though I’m a stop and smell the roses person I feel it’s a waste of time. If anyone is so inclined to wait for them though while taking a break the relaxation station at Tomorrowland terrace is the perfect spot to have a snack/breather and watch the world go by on the hub.


----------



## Jrb1979

According to Magic Feather at WDWmagic

Many people, and especially @drew81 , have been nudging towards the reality of many shows not returning for a long time if ever.
Out of the dinner shows, the only one I expect to survive is Hoop Dee Doo (and evening it’s future looks a little shaky).
I expect AK to have the highest return rate for these shows (Lion King is almost definite, and Nemo isn’t too far behind).
The only DHS show that isn’t already back that I could see returning is Indy.
Any streetmosphere I’d be shocked to see return, which is a giant tragedy.


----------



## sky13

The projections on the castle look great! 

But then again I always love the bit at the end of Happily Ever After where the castle gets lit up beautifully in stunning colours, and the projections are sort of similar to that part of HEA...

Though seeing all these pictures makes me sad that going to WDW isn't a reality for me any time in the near future (I'm not in the US), especially since I'm getting reminders that this time last year I was at WDW!


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> The transitions are pretty magical
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHSg5UChZbr/


I was watching video of it last night on IG and just love the transitions, they did a good job with those!


----------



## Sarahslay

Jrb1979 said:


> According to Magic Feather at WDWmagic
> 
> Many people, and especially @drew81 , have been nudging towards the reality of many shows not returning for a long time if ever.
> Out of the dinner shows, the only one I expect to survive is Hoop Dee Doo (and evening it’s future looks a little shaky).
> I expect AK to have the highest return rate for these shows (Lion King is almost definite, and Nemo isn’t too far behind).
> The only DHS show that isn’t already back that I could see returning is Indy.
> Any streetmosphere I’d be shocked to see return, which is a giant tragedy.


The thing is that none of us know, and it’s probably a waste of time going back and forth on the will they won’t they of shows/entertainment coming back. I don’t even know if Disney knows what’s coming back, this is such a squid time where they have to just do what they can and then evaluate the landscape later. We’ve also already beat this conversation to death right after all the layoffs, and i for one just want to let it rest until someone actually has any concrete evidence/news.


----------



## Mit88

It’s funny these insiders know what will and won’t come back months/years in the future, and have no problem spewing that info, but they didn’t know these things would shut down and be taken away until we all did


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> It’s funny these insiders know what will and won’t come back months/years in the future, and have no problem spewing that info, but they didn’t know these things would shut down and be taken away until we all did



Agreed. We literally know nothing.

If we get a vaccine, Disney will start to slowly make itself back to pre-COVID Disney.

This is obvious. They have a capacity limit in place and they can’t wait to crank it all the way up again.

Unless they build 5 more attractions in each park overnight, they will simply need stuff for the guests to do.

Sure I’d expect some changes, but the shows and people eaters will be back.


----------



## Jrb1979

mattpeto said:


> Agreed. We literally know nothing.
> 
> If we get a vaccine, Disney will start to slowly make itself back to pre-COVID Disney.
> 
> This is obvious. They have a capacity limit in place and they can’t wait to crank it all the way up again.
> 
> Unless they build 5 more attractions in each park overnight, they will simply need stuff for the guests to do.
> 
> Sure I’d expect some changes, but the shows and people eaters will be back.


If you read what was posted it did say most shows will come back. What most likely won't and they have been slowly cutting it even before Covid, is the streetmosphere stuff. I doubt Citizens of Hollywood and the like will return


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Agreed. We literally know nothing.
> 
> If we get a vaccine, Disney will start to slowly make itself back to pre-COVID Disney.
> 
> This is obvious. They have a capacity limit in place and they can’t wait to crank it all the way up again.
> 
> Unless they build 5 more attractions in each park overnight, they will simply need stuff for the guests to do.
> 
> Sure I’d expect some changes, but the shows and people eaters will be back.



We all have this idea in our minds that Corporations are evil, and Corporations are just one person (in this case Chapek). If it were only him, sure, entertainment would probably never come back, especially when it comes to stuff that has no ROI. But there are many people in these board meetings that know entertainment is the heart and soul of these parks. While it’s not in the cards financially or safety wise right now, I have a really hard time believing entertainment in and around the parks wont be coming back, let alone people “knowing” these things won’t ever come back


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> We all have this idea in our minds that Corporations are evil, and Corporations are just one person (in this case Chapek). If it were only him, sure, entertainment would probably never come back, especially when it comes to stuff that has no ROI. But there are many people in these board meetings that know entertainment is the heart and soul of these parks. While it’s not in the cards financially or safety wise right now, I have a really hard time believing entertainment in and around the parks wont be coming back, let alone people “knowing” these things won’t ever come back


Could you see them dropping things like Citizens of Hollywood permanently? They have been slowly cutting those things even before Covid.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> Could you see them dropping things like Citizens of Hollywood permanently? They have been slowly cutting those things even before Covid.



I could see it being replaced by something else. There’s glut that was being cut pre covid, nothing near the level of popularity that was COH.

Thing is, no one knows. Not a single insider could convince me they know the state of parks entertainment in 2025. So saying this stuff won’t ever come back is purely to attract attention to themselves


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I could see it being replaced by something else. There’s glut that was being cut pre covid, nothing near the level of popularity that was COH.
> 
> Thing is, no one knows. Not a single insider could convince me they know the state of parks entertainment in 2025. So saying this stuff won’t ever come back is purely to attract attention to themselves


I partially agree with that. No one knows 100% but I do tend to believe a bit of what is being said. The poster I got the info from has been more right about things then wrong. 

This isn't directed at you but IMO the pictures I have seen of crowds at the projection shows disappoints me. Mainly cause Disney has worked so hard with their rules in regards to masks, physical distancing, no eating or drinking in line. I expect to fix it but have some doubts as they haven't done much when th cavalcades come by.


----------



## Mit88

Disney working on building a new animatronic


----------



## rpb718

If WDW was still doing the Flag Ceremony, I'd give thousands to be there.


----------



## yulilin3

Last night i was at MK, arrived around 6pm and the flag was up,  we left at 9pm and the flag was not there


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Disney working on building a new animatronic


HoP is one of the only attractions at MK I’ve never done. Gonna have to check it out.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Ryan is killing me with his instagram posts. His visit is just too perfect.


----------



## rteetz

Magic Kingdom is definitely the most busy park I’ve been in. Hopper over to Geyser Point for a midday break.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Ryan is killing me with his instagram posts. His visit is just too perfect.



Thanks I just dug around and found him!


----------



## anthony2k7

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Christmas Castle  reminds me of...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324852602610372609


Oooooo maybe we'll get a projected version of castle cake for the 50th!!!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> I take pause and look around too, trust me, I’ve been more than a dozen times over the last couple of years and I definitely don’t have to ride rides. BUT those projections change every few minutes or so, and there are only 4 of them, there is zero reason to just stand around in the hub and watch them. I will take time to admire, maybe get an evening snack (Christmas treat!) and find a spot nearby to distance and enjoy the projections while I eat, but there is no chance I’m going to run from what I’m doing to go cram myself in right in front of the castle. Projections don’t require that you stand right in front, so I’ll do my own thing and let all those people who feel they need to do that smush up there together. Also, the cavalcades come through several times a day, I had no problem in August seeing them as I went about my day in any park, so there is no need to cram in on Main Street for that either unless you just happen to be there when they come by. I know some people are actively waiting around for them, and that’s fine for them, but even though I’m a stop and smell the roses person I feel it’s a waste of time. If anyone is so inclined to wait for them though while taking a break the relaxation station at Tomorrowland terrace is the perfect spot to have a snack/breather and watch the world go by on the hub.



That’s great if you feel it’s a waste of time. That’s great if you think there’s zero reason for you to do it. Maybe the reason is because the people WANT to. The beauty of WDW is that different things are important to different people. I’d wait in a 2 hour long line for Carousel of Progress if I had to. That probably doesn’t make sense to many people. Just because it doesn’t make sense to you doesn’t mean it doesn’t make sense to someone else.

Some people have never seen the castle. Frequent guests sometimes become jaded and forget how Cinderella castle is stop you dead in your tracks jaw dropping for so many first timers. It’s still that way to me, and I’ve been going regularly since I was a baby.

I’m just not really in the business of judging people for spending their time how they want to at a theme park.


----------



## anthony2k7

Mit88 said:


> Disney working on building a new animatronic


As if John from CoP doing his freaky dance wasn't scary enough, we'll soon have animatronics roaming the parks full on westworld style!


----------



## jade1

Mit88 said:


> There’s glut that was being cut pre covid, nothing near the level of popularity that was COH



Is COH the folks on the street that do skits etc at DHS?

Is that really popular? Been going for 20 years and never stopped to watch for more than a minute or 2.


----------



## skeeter31

jade1 said:


> Is COH the folks on the street that do skits etc at DHS?
> 
> Is that really popular? Been going for 20 years and never stopped to watch for more than a minute or 2.


Like everything at Disney, there were things that appealed to different people. CoH was very popular, and had a lot of the same performers for many, many years so people enjoyed getting to see the same faces trip after trip. So I completely understand it’s significance and popularity. But we too, like you, never stopped to watch them. But they were definitely a very popular entertainment offering.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> HoP is one of the only attractions at MK I’ve never done. Gonna have to check it out.



I have never made it through the entire show without falling asleep. It’s a great theater for naps.


----------



## Lewisc

Pyotr said:


> I have never made it through the entire show without falling asleep. It’s a great theater for naps.


Well air conditioned. Generally little to no wait. Great break during a hot day.

Universe of Energy used to serve a similar role in EPCOT.


----------



## BoatDriver

Mit88 said:


> We all have this idea in our minds that Corporations are evil, and Corporations are just one person (in this case Chapek).



I think you misunderstand our collective position. We don't believe corporations are evil, or that Disney is only Chapek. 

We simply believe that Chapek is the personification of pure, unadulterated evil, in its vilest form. 

Also, as someone who knows what the inside of a corporate boardroom looks like, don't ever discount the almost-complete power of a CEO in the decisions that are made across a company. That's why I always said Iger was complicit in, if not at the forefront of any and all cuts in the parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Is COH the folks on the street that do skits etc at DHS?
> 
> Is that really popular? Been going for 20 years and never stopped to watch for more than a minute or 2.



Huge fan following - lots of Facebook's groups and the like

Can't remember a trip we didn't stop and watch for at least 30mins


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s great if you feel it’s a waste of time. That’s great if you think there’s zero reason for you to do it. Maybe the reason is because the people WANT to. The beauty of WDW is that different things are important to different people. I’d wait in a 2 hour long line for Carousel of Progress if I had to. That probably doesn’t make sense to many people. Just because it doesn’t make sense to you doesn’t mean it doesn’t make sense to someone else.
> 
> Some people have never seen the castle. Frequent guests sometimes become jaded and forget how Cinderella castle is stop you dead in your tracks jaw dropping for so many first timers. It’s still that way to me, and I’ve been going regularly since I was a baby.
> 
> I’m just not really in the business of judging people for spending their time how they want to at a theme park.


I wasn't judging anyone, I just said I wouldn't do it. I wasn't being mean, I was just explaining why I won't. Please, no need to get like this with me, it is not warranted, I wasn't trying to be mean at all to anyone or judge. Geez, way to make me not come in this community. Thanks.

edit to add: I explained what I would do to watch them INSTEAD OF CROWDING IN THE HUB WHICH MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE RIGHT NOW. Not everyone is judging other people, explaining what I would do isn't judging anyone. Good grief, it's been a good day and now this, everything doesn't have to be negative in here. God.


----------



## Minnie84

Anyone know if you can order vegetarian versions of certain meals (eg. Pecos Bill fajita platter) at this time?  I don't see how to select that on mobile order, so can we go in and order, or are quick service restaurants ONLY accepting mobile order? We are Disneyland vets, and I'm trying to find the best vegetarian quick service options....but coming up short.  Might just have to cheat and eat chicken nuggets.


----------



## rpb718

Sarahslay said:


> I wasn't judging anyone, I just said I wouldn't do it. I wasn't being mean, I was just explaining why I won't. Please, no need to get like this with me, it is not warranted, I wasn't trying to be mean at all to anyone or judge. Geez, way to make me not come in this community. Thanks.
> 
> edit to add: I explained what I would do to watch them INSTEAD OF CROWDING IN THE HUB WHICH MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE RIGHT NOW. Not everyone is judging other people, explaining what I would do isn't judging anyone. Good grief, it's been a good day and now this, everything doesn't have to be negative in here. God.



I think in your original post if you've had said "... I can take it or leave it" instead of "... I feel it’s a waste of time" your meaning would have been less inclined to be misinterpreted.  I agree with what you said, but did wince when I saw that.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> I wasn't judging anyone, I just said I wouldn't do it. I wasn't being mean, I was just explaining why I won't. Please, no need to get like this with me, it is not warranted, I wasn't trying to be mean at all to anyone or judge. Geez, way to make me not come in this community. Thanks.
> 
> edit to add: I explained what I would do to watch them INSTEAD OF CROWDING IN THE HUB WHICH MAKES ME UNCOMFORTABLE RIGHT NOW. Not everyone is judging other people, explaining what I would do isn't judging anyone. Good grief, it's been a good day and now this, everything doesn't have to be negative in here. God.



You specifically said in your posts that there is zero reason to do it and that it’s a waste of time. It wasn’t just that you wouldn’t do it. Perhaps I misinterpreted but I went back and it seemed pretty clear.

My goodness. This wasn’t some attack on you. Just was trying to help you understand the other side instead of just only looking at it from your own lens. The posts seemed pretty negative ragging on people standing around watching the projections.

And by the way, I totally get being uncomfortable with it. No need for the caps and shouting. I’m not even comfortable going to a theme park at all due to guests and distancing issues. That is totally understandable.

Definitely didn’t intend to rain on your good day with my post. I enjoy the discussions here.


----------



## Princess Merida

Minnie84 said:


> Anyone know if you can order vegetarian versions of certain meals (eg. Pecos Bill fajita platter) at this time?  I don't see how to select that on mobile order, so can we go in and order, or are quick service restaurants ONLY accepting mobile order? We are Disneyland vets, and I'm trying to find the best vegetarian quick service options....but coming up short.  Might just have to cheat and eat chicken nuggets.


I have been able to order in restaurant at Roaring Fork and Gasparilla.  It seems most places are trying to be accommodating.


----------



## Minnie84

Princess Merida said:


> I have been able to order in restaurant at Roaring Fork and Gasparilla.  It seems most places are trying to be accommodating.


Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> You specifically said in your posts that there is zero reason to do it and that it’s a waste of time. It wasn’t just that you wouldn’t do it. Perhaps I misinterpreted but I went back and it seemed pretty clear.
> 
> My goodness. This wasn’t some attack on you. Just trying to help you understand the other side instead of just only seeing it from your own lens. The first post seemed pretty negative ragging on people standing around watching the projections.
> 
> And by the way, I totally get being uncomfortable with it. No need for the caps and shouting. I’m not even comfortable going to a theme park at all due to guests and distancing issues. That is totally understandable.
> 
> Definitely didn’t intend to rain on your good day with my post. I enjoy the discussions here.


There is zero reason to squish in to the hub, and I stand by that, because you can see the castle from many places in the area without all having to crowd in there. Grab a snack and sit at a table outside the plaza find bench, everyone doesn't have to stand in the same area to watch it, THAT is what I was saying. I completely understand I'm fortunate to go often, but I also know that there are other ways to view the castle than just crowding there. Pair it with a snack break and a sit, which is why I tried to clarify in my second post ways that I would enjoy it without crowding which isn't safe for anyone. I will personally try to see it while passing from one area of the park to another, having a snack, taking a break in the relaxation station there. Many options, many ways to do it wihout putting people at risk or wasting park time (since some aren't going when they've graciously extended the evening hours like on my trips). I know I have friends going next week who only have one day in each park and already feel they won't get it all done, she's already told her husband they are not just standing there to look at the projections because she loves the coasters at night. I mean, if someone wants to stand in a crowd in front of the castle for an hour watching them they can go ahead and I'll enjoy fewer people in lines.


----------



## yulilin3

Minnie84 said:


> Anyone know if you can order vegetarian versions of certain meals (eg. Pecos Bill fajita platter) at this time?  I don't see how to select that on mobile order, so can we go in and order, or are quick service restaurants ONLY accepting mobile order? We are Disneyland vets, and I'm trying to find the best vegetarian quick service options....but coming up short.  Might just have to cheat and eat chicken nuggets.


You are able to order at the counter in all restaurants they are just pushing mobile order as much as possible,  just explain to the cm at the entrance of the restaurant


----------



## rteetz

Apparently Disney doesn’t want me to ride Rise today. App quit out on me and of course they are gone when I go back in. Such is life.


----------



## White_Rabbit18

At the moment, they are operating at a reduced capacity. I wonder how much they have to bring back to keep guests coming and rebooking future trips? If they don’t bring back 80% of their entertainment offering will that keep people from coming back? How little do they have to offer until it starts to have an effect on them negatively?

I am in Europe, so I am not in the parks all that much but when we go it is for a week long trip at least. If the park, doesn’t bring back most of what they offered before  the pandemic, I can’t imagine I would want to travel all the way there. Maybe, like 2-3 days as an add on with a cruise but if I am looking for a park with rides then Disney wouldn’t be my first pick.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Apparently Disney doesn’t want me to ride Rise today. App quit out on me and of course they are gone when I go back in. Such is life.



You can try at 2pm right?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> You can try at 2pm right?


Yep


----------



## Princess Merida

At CCV now.  We were really hoping the tree would be up but it’s not.  Bonus though we got one of the reconfigured corner studios.  So nice to have that space.  Joined walk up list at Grand Floridian cafe last night.  It took a few tries but we got in finally.  Dinner was excellent.  Their fried chicken is amazing every time.  I have to say I love the walk up list feature and hope that stays.  We saw the castle from the boat during the day and at night.  Daytime.... I hope the castle looks better up close.  My daughter “why did they make it sleeping beauty’s castle?”.  Nighttime.... projections look amazing from afar.  Absolutely beautiful from outside the gate with the lights on the train station, the projections on the castle, Main Street decor and the tree.  Wow!  I love the castle dream lights and was disappointed they weren’t going up but now I don’t know which I like more.  Have to see it up close I guess.  Had the new large pumpkin pie cake pop.  Not a fan but it was pretty.  Anyone know if the regular cake pops are back anywhere?


----------



## AvidDisReader

yulilin3 said:


> You are able to order at the counter in all restaurants they are just pushing mobile order as much as possible,  just explain to the cm at the entrance of the restaurant


Yes, but they are quite pushy on doing it on line.  When we asked to order they kept telling us to do on line, I had to pull out my old flip phone to show I could not order on line before they would take a counter order-LOL. This was in Star Wars land counter service area.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Well just back from 7 days in the park.  The 2 grand kids had a ball.  It was sad as the 3 year old was so into the characters and of course there are no meet and greets.  Ate at the Garden Grill in Epcot and he was over the top when the characters would walk by, even was singing to them.  As a veteran of Disney the trip was ok, so many experiences were missing (like Finding Nemo play and Festival of Lion King in AK).   If I was a first timer planning a trip and sending big bucks for a Disney Vacation, I would recommend NOT going until things are more back to normal.  The Mask thing got a little annoying at about the 6th day, the constant hen pecking every time you would try to slip it down to get some fresh air.  We all were very compliant so it did not set well, but I am not going to dwell on it as the majority on this thread believe it is a good thing.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I was a big fan of the Great Movie Ride, and was hoping they would update it a little bit.  So I was not pleased with the decision to change to MMTR.  Well, this ride is exactly what you want in a Disney Ride, it is just plain fun.  It instantly became my wife's favorite ride.  As for the Rise of the Resistance, I would argue this is not a ride at all, but an experience.  All future rides will have a tough time measuring up to the enjoyment, my wife and daughter are not even Star Wars fans but thoroughly enjoyed it.   It was the 9 year olds favorite.   By the way, I enjoyed the fact there were no Fast Passes as all the lines moved quite steadily.  Most of the time the posted wait times were over stated, a couple by as much as 20 Min.  I can only remember once when a wait time was longer and that was posted because just before we were to board, they stopped to do the Covid cleaning- again this was over a 7 day period.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

We just rode BTMRR and Splash. Line for BTMRR was back to the entrance for Tom Sawyer Island, listed as a 45 min wait. Actual was 10 to boarding.
Currently line is almost all the way across the bridge on the Pecos side.

Splash was supposedly 55, actual 13 to boarding.


----------



## yulilin3

AvidDisReader said:


> Yes, but they are quite pushy on doing it on line.  When we asked to order they kept telling us to do on line, I had to pull out my old flip phone to show I could not order on line before they would take a counter order-LOL. This was in Star Wars land counter service area.


That's exactly what i posted,  they push MO but that doesn't mean counter order is not available


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> That's exactly what i posted,  they push MO but that doesn't mean counter order is not available



While true, once the customer says they can't it should end there and they be allowed to order.  Having to prove to the CM the customer can't is taking it a bit too far.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> While true, once the customer says they can't it should end there and they be allowed to order.  Having to prove to the CM the customer can't is taking it a bit too far.


Not really cause some just don't know about MO or don't know how to use it and can be educated by the CM.


----------



## Runnsally

AvidDisReader said:


> Well just back from 7 days in the park.  The 2 grand kids had a ball.  It was sad as the 3 year old was so into the characters and of course there are no meet and greets.  Ate at the Garden Grill in Epcot and he was over the top when the characters would walk by, even was singing to them.  As a veteran of Disney the trip was ok, so many experiences were missing (like Finding Nemo play and Festival of Lion King in AK).   If I was a first timer planning a trip and sending big bucks for a Disney Vacation, I would recommend NOT going until things are more back to normal.  The Mask thing got a little annoying at about the 6th day, the constant hen pecking every time you would try to slip it down to get some fresh air.  We all were very compliant so it did not set well, but I am not going to dwell on it as the majority on this thread believe it is a good thing.


Team Hen Peck


----------



## rteetz

Boarding group 86 at 2PM drop!


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Boarding group 86 at 2PM drop!


Glad you got one!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pandora decorated for the holidays!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Boarding group 86 at 2PM drop!



They seem to be moving pretty good today!

May the Force be with you!


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Pandora decorated for the holidays!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325514640386875393



I didn't pay attention last year because I wasn't going on the holidays and was unaware they did any XMAS decorations in Pandora.  I have to ask, they don't do that in SWGE in HS do they?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I didn't pay attention last year because I wasn't going on the holidays and was unaware they did any XMAS decorations in Pandora.  I have to ask, they don't do that in SWGE in HS do they?



They haven't so far - though if they did anything there it would be for Life Day - which is being celebrated in the new Lego Star Wars special on Disney+ so maybe they will at some point


----------



## Mit88

There’s a Galaxy’s Edge book that came out, or is coming out that basically revealed 4 holidays that may be celebrated in the land (post covid, I would assume). 1 was life day and another was for the anniversary of the land opening.

Edit: 3 holidays 

https://dorksideoftheforce.com/2020/10/06/3-star-wars-holidays-galaxys-edge/


----------



## figmentfinesse

Is Rafiki’s Planet Watch still seasonal or do we think they will keep it open due to helping eat people during Covid?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> There’s a Galaxy’s Edge book that came out, or is coming out that basically revealed 4 holidays that may be celebrated in the land (post covid, I would assume). 1 was life day and another was for the anniversary of the land opening.
> 
> Edit: 3 holidays View attachment 537216
> 
> https://dorksideoftheforce.com/2020/10/06/3-star-wars-holidays-galaxys-edge/


This book came out a while ago (I have it).


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> This book came out a while ago (I have it).



These would all seemingly be almost pure profit festivals, so I’d imagine Disney would capitalize on it when they’re able to, yes?


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> This book came out a while ago (I have it).



they’re boarding 91-106 so you made it!!! I think?? I hope you loved it


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I didn't pay attention last year because I wasn't going on the holidays and was unaware they did any XMAS decorations in Pandora.  I have to ask, they don't do that in SWGE in HS do they?


So far the citizens of Batuu have not been informed of any life day celebrations,  last year they did celebrate harvest day during the American Thanksgiving


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> they’re boarding 91-106 so you made it!!! I think?? I hope you loved it


Yep it was just as great as the first time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AvidDisReader said:


> Yes, but they are quite pushy on doing it on line.  When we asked to order they kept telling us to do on line, I had to pull out my old flip phone to show I could not order on line before they would take a counter order-LOL. This was in Star Wars land counter service area.


Disney needs to get the heck over shaming people to order online. The interaction of forcing someone to order on app who can’t/won’t literally is longer exposure than just letting them order. Yeah, yeah, I know this is not about COVID and is actually about removing as many CMs from payroll as possible- but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Aimeedyan

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney needs to get the heck over shaming people to order online. The interaction of forcing someone to order on app who can’t/won’t literally is longer exposure than just letting them order. Yeah, yeah, I know this is not about COVID and is actually about removing as many CMs from payroll as possible- but this is ridiculous.



I agree. I'm a huge fan of mobile ordering... when it works. My app kept closing on me a couple months back at Regal Eagle. We sat at an outside table and tried for a good 10 minutes before I approached the team at the doors. I asked if I could just order in person, as my app was crashing, but they wouldn't budge. I pulled out my phone and showed them how the app crashed as soon as I tried to send the order and the 3 of them stood huddled around my phone watching it happen a couple of times before they'd let me pass. 

How in the world did that make any sense? The CM at the register was twiddling her thumbs while I had 3 CM's huddled (in a pandemic...) around my phone trying to make it work. 

They were very kind but had obviously been given instructions to hold firm on the app ordering if at all possible.

App's crash. People have dietary needs that can't be allowed for in the app as it stands. Some people don't carry smart phones or pay with cards. There has to be some room for flexibility and common sense.


----------



## rteetz

Had a great day at DHS a light rain started late in the day and cleared some crowds. Did everything except Aliens which I’m fine with. Off to the dark side tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

Epcot holiday decorations going in overnight 11-12


----------



## andyman8

Another Disney reservations error: Bunk Bed rooms at WL were released to Priceline, Hotwire, and a number other third-party sites for certain nights starting next week. As a reminder, a reopening date for WL has not been released (especially with the room refurb ongoing).

And yes, given that they're appearing on a variety of sites (not all under one ownership group) indicates someone may have accidentally "released" some false availability.


----------



## skeeter31

andyman8 said:


> Another Disney reservations error: Bunk Bed rooms at WL were released to Priceline, Hotwire, and a number other third-party sites for certain nights starting next week. As a reminder, a reopening date for WL has not been released (especially with the room refurb ongoing).
> 
> And yes, given that they're appearing on a variety of sites (not all under one ownership group) indicates someone may have accidentally "released" some false availability.


Was wondering how many of those got out. I saw something on here last week about those rooms that they heard about on some podcast or stream or something.


----------



## brockash

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We just rode BTMRR and Splash. Line for BTMRR was back to the entrance for Tom Sawyer Island, listed as a 45 min wait. Actual was 10 to boarding.
> Currently line is almost all the way across the bridge on the Pecos side.
> 
> Splash was supposedly 55, actual 13 to boarding.


Wow those times seem crazy compared to the line.  I wonder how that worked.  We were there a few weeks ago and starting further ahead than you we still waited a good 30 mins for each every time we rode them....weird, but good for you


----------



## rockpiece

With the boarding group procedure change what time are they letting people into HS? We are there on Tuesday.


----------



## Makmak

figmentfinesse said:


> Is Rafiki’s Planet Watch still seasonal or do we think they will keep it open due to helping eat people during Covid?


We were there about a month ago and this was our experience
You can take the train back and animation experience is still running but you can’t pet the animals and a lot of things were blocked off. 

You may want to post on the “here now just back thread” for more recent experience.


----------



## Leigh L

rockpiece said:


> With the boarding group procedure change what time are they letting people into HS? We are there on Tuesday.


Was at DHS yesterday and on the first bus from our resort, but we were held at temp check (and a fair amount of people in front of us). Once that opened up, we got through very quickly and DD and I waited maybe 20 minutes for MMRR. DD wasn't interested in MFSR and waited by Rise while I walked over to get on that line just before official park open. I was off by around 10:25 and it had jumped up to a 45 min. wait (it was listed as 5 when I got on line, but I waited slightly longer).

It looks they started boarding Rise prior to park opening, but not sure how early. We were group 11 and was called just prior to 10 (We had until 10:50 to get there). Rise looked to have a great day yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

rockpiece said:


> With the boarding group procedure change what time are they letting people into HS? We are there on Tuesday.


9:15am


----------



## MrsBooch

If i have an after park close reservation for Oga's at 7:15, will there be no transportation for us when we get out? 
I think transportation lasts an hour after close? Do we have to run out to catch the skyliner?


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> If i have an after park close reservation for Oga's at 7:15, will there be no transportation for us when we get out?
> I think transportation lasts an hour after close? Do we have to run out to catch the skyliner?


They should have transportation running for those guests however it may be a bus instead of a skyliner.


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if this has been mentioned but the Tree of Life holiday awakenings are happening 6pm to 7pm nov 6,7,8,13,14,15 and then every day 21-28 and then it's on the schedule again Dec 20-30


----------



## RamblingRabbit

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been mentioned but the Tree of Life holiday awakenings are happening 6pm to 7pm nov 6,7,8,13,14,15 and then every day 21-28 and then it's on the schedule again Dec 20-30


And it closes at 5pm the week we're there.


----------



## rteetz

Some reflections on my Disney part of the trip.

Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House) is lovely. So quiet most of the time becauseonly DVC is open. I did wish some sort of quick serve was open there but it was fine.

Epcot on Thursday was not crowded but not dead either. World Showcase was certainly busier. I only did Soarin and Living with the Land. The cavalcades were fun but definitely made for some congestion in World Showcase.

Animal Kingdom was the least busy park and we did everything. I did FoP twice. Crowds weren’t bad at all and it was really enjoyable.

Magic Kingdom was the busiest feeling park I was in. It was a Saturday of course too. Holiday offerings were lovely. I preferred the cavalcades that sitting and waiting for a parade very much.

Hollywood Studios was the second busiest park I think. I didn’t see any of the cavalcades but the Christmas decor was fantastic as always. We did everything except saucers which is fine. I didn’t get the first drop for Rise but got the 2PM.

Overall it felt really good to be back. Mask compliance was very good. Not perfect obviously bu I don’t think you can expect that. Saw plenty of cleaning taking place. Some people do social distancing better than others as well. There were a couple instances where people didn’t obey that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Some reflections on my Disney part of the trip.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House) is lovely. So quiet most of the time becauseonly DVC is open. I did wish some sort of quick serve was open there but it was fine.
> 
> Epcot on Thursday was not crowded but not dead either. World Showcase was certainly busier. I only did Soarin and Living with the Land. The cavalcades were fun but definitely made for some congestion in World Showcase.
> 
> Animal Kingdom was the least busy park and we did everything. I did FoP twice. Crowds weren’t bad at all and it was really enjoyable.
> 
> Magic Kingdom was the busiest feeling park I was in. It was a Saturday of course too. Holiday offerings were lovely. I preferred the cavalcades that sitting and waiting for a parade very much.
> 
> Hollywood Studios was the second busiest park I think. I didn’t see any of the cavalcades but the Christmas decor was fantastic as always. We did everything except saucers which is fine. I didn’t get the first drop for Rise but got the 2PM.
> 
> Overall it felt really good to be back. Mask compliance was very good. Not perfect obviously bu I don’t think you can expect that. Saw plenty of cleaning taking place. Some people do social distancing better than others as well. There were a couple instances where people didn’t obey that.



Thanks for the report - did you see the Castle projections?

If so just wondering a) your thought on them in general and b) social distancing during them (photos/videos make it seem like people were pretty jammed in there but I know that can be deceiving)


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the report - did you see the Castle projections?
> 
> If so just wondering a) your thought on them in general and b) social distancing during them (photos/videos make it seem like people were pretty jammed in there but I know that can be deceiving)


Yes I did as well as Tower of Terror projections. I didn’t hang out for long periods of time watching them but for the time I spent I never felt it super crowded. I didn’t go right away when they started either. So my suggestion for people maybe would be to see them after they’ve been going for a bit.


----------



## mattpeto

Well we have our first real vaccine developments.   Stock price for Disney shares up.

Very good news for hopefully a 2021 we all need.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

mattpeto said:


> Well we have our first real vaccine developments.   Stock price for Disney shares up.
> 
> Very good news for hopefully a 2021 we all need.



Stock way up.  Time to start planning that next trip


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Well we have our first real vaccine developments.   Stock price for Disney shares up.
> 
> Very good news for hopefully a 2021 we all need.



Certainly provides hope for 2021 - do hope people don't react with "well, the vaccine is here so screw wearing a mask anymore" ... for quite some time following the current protocols will be way more important than any direct impact of a vaccine


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly provides hope for 2021 - do hope people don't react with "well, the vaccine is here so screw wearing a mask anymore" ... for quite some time following the current protocols will be way more important than any direct impact of a vaccine



Yes, I think realistically the masks will be around for a while.  I give the 50th anniversary a chance to be mask-free, but likely 2022 assuming we keep moving forward.


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly provides hope for 2021 - do hope people don't react with "well, the vaccine is here so screw wearing a mask anymore" ... for quite some time following the current protocols will be way more important than any direct impact of a vaccine



Masks will be around for a while. It's going to take a long time to get enough distribution of the vaccine to people, and if it's a vaccine that's going to require a booster it's going to take even longer.

It's definitely a good sign to know the effectiveness is that high and provides hope for the future, but cannot start getting complacent just because a vaccine is around, people have to actually get it in order for those restrictions to start going away. 

Disney will keep that requirement around much longer than many other companies probably will.


----------



## osufeth24

Was at universal for a lot of the day yesterday. Def like what Disney is doing a bit more with the enforcement. Even though I thought they were banned I saw A LOT of gaiters.


----------



## osufeth24

mattpeto said:


> Well we have our first real vaccine developments.   Stock price for Disney shares up.
> 
> Very good news for hopefully a 2021 we all need.



And yet I get constantly mocked when I say vaccine developments are looking better than what many say. I still expect the first distribution to come by end of year or super early next year. It won't be a lot of change a lot since it won't be much and it'll go to most vulnerable and health care workers.


----------



## mattpeto

osufeth24 said:


> And yet I get constantly mocked when I say vaccine developments are looking better than what many say. I still expect the first distribution to come by end of year or super early next year. It won't be a lot of change a lot since it won't be much and it'll go to most vulnerable and health care workers.



Yep, it's still a welcome step back towards normalcy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> Masks will be around for a while. It's going to take a long time to get enough distribution of the vaccine to people, and if it's a vaccine that's going to require a booster it's going to take even longer.
> 
> It's definitely a good sign to know the effectiveness is that high and provides hope for the future, but cannot start getting complacent just because a vaccine is around, people have to actually get it in order for those restrictions to start going away.
> 
> Disney will keep that requirement around much longer than many other companies probably will.





osufeth24 said:


> And yet I get constantly mocked when I say vaccine developments are looking better than what many say. I still expect the first distribution to come by end of year or super early next year. It won't be a lot of change a lot since it won't be much and it'll go to most vulnerable and health care workers.



Maybe I just can be pessimistic and worry about things like CMs now having to deal with more people having attitudes of "why bother forcing me to wear this mask when a vaccine is right around the corner!"

Fully agree that it will take time for enough of the population to get it (and plus will have to worry about people that won't take it) - but this is definitely a positive - the earlier one can be deemed safe and roll-out can start, the earlier we can get to that point of sufficient distribution, etc.


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Some reflections on my Disney part of the trip.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House) is lovely. So quiet most of the time becauseonly DVC is open. I did wish some sort of quick serve was open there but it was fine.
> 
> Epcot on Thursday was not crowded but not dead either. World Showcase was certainly busier. I only did Soarin and Living with the Land. The cavalcades were fun but definitely made for some congestion in World Showcase.
> 
> Animal Kingdom was the least busy park and we did everything. I did FoP twice. Crowds weren’t bad at all and it was really enjoyable.
> 
> Magic Kingdom was the busiest feeling park I was in. It was a Saturday of course too. Holiday offerings were lovely. I preferred the cavalcades that sitting and waiting for a parade very much.
> 
> Hollywood Studios was the second busiest park I think. I didn’t see any of the cavalcades but the Christmas decor was fantastic as always. We did everything except saucers which is fine. I didn’t get the first drop for Rise but got the 2PM.
> 
> Overall it felt really good to be back. Mask compliance was very good. Not perfect obviously bu I don’t think you can expect that. Saw plenty of cleaning taking place. Some people do social distancing better than others as well. There were a couple instances where people didn’t obey that.


Welcome back and sounds like you had a good time. 

Does "busy" for you mean that queues were long or there was congestion in places or both? 

How did you feel about queue length? (Better, worse or the same as "normal" times?)

What was your Rise experience? How fast was it gobbled up when you didn't get it at 7:00 AM?

Overall, would you have said it was "worth" the cost despite the restrictions/closing? (In other words did the lower crowds make up for the lack of other things) --- knowing that as a uber Disney fan your perspective would be different than say a family going for the first or second time ever.


----------



## Sarahslay

Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success). DH and I will be staying at YC over Thanksgiving week and have a 7:40 ADR at CG, MK closes at 9 that night and I know transportation will run for a while after to get everyone out, and I don't see our meal lasting much later than 9 *fingers crossed), but will the walkway still be open after park close to get back to ride a bus back to YC? I know pre-covid we could walk back and forth, but didn't know if they close it down at park close or not, or even how late the resort monorail is running now to get people around. I really don't want to drive (we do have a car but we want a few drinks), and have hang ups on getting in strangers cars (I'm not a huge fan of Uber & Lyft in the best of times, much less during Covid), just want to make sure we won't get stuck at CR after our meal.


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I just can be pessimistic and worry about things like CMs now having to deal with more people having attitudes of "why bother forcing me to wear this mask when a vaccine is right around the corner!"
> 
> Fully agree that it will take time for enough of the population to get it (and plus will have to worry about people that won't take it) - but this is definitely a positive - the earlier one can be deemed safe and roll-out can start, the earlier we can get to that point of sufficient distribution, etc.



Oh I totally agree CMs could start to deal with more people with attitudes of that nature. I think Disney doubling down and reinforcing their policies on Mask Compliance including the recent "Do Not Eat or Drink In Line" signs should hopefully send a message to a majority of those types of folks. There will still be some that come on down but I think the majority of people will comply with Disney's wishes.


----------



## twinmom13

Sarahslay said:


> Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success). DH and I will be staying at YC over Thanksgiving week and have a 7:40 ADR at CG, MK closes at 9 that night and I know transportation will run for a while after to get everyone out, and I don't see our meal lasting much later than 9 *fingers crossed), but will the walkway still be open after park close to get back to ride a bus back to YC? I know pre-covid we could walk back and forth, but didn't know if they close it down at park close or not, or even how late the resort monorail is running now to get people around. I really don't want to drive (we do have a car but we want a few drinks), and have hang ups on getting in strangers cars (I'm not a huge fan of Uber & Lyft in the best of times, much less during Covid), just want to make sure we won't get stuck at CR after our meal.


I don't know for sure, but I expect the answer is probably yes.  We had a late ADR in MK in September, and at that time they were stopping the monorail at the normal time but keeping buses running until everyone was out of the park.  We were staying at Contemporary and were told specifically that the buses were not going to Contemporary, you had to take the path.  Walking along, not only was it open but there really wasn't anything set up that made it look like they ever close it -- no barriers pulled aside or anything like that.  The security check was closed, but you can just walk around it.  Now that was almost two months ago, so no guarantee that is what is still happening, but I expect you will not be stranded at CR so soon after park close.


----------



## skeeter31

Sarahslay said:


> Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success). DH and I will be staying at YC over Thanksgiving week and have a 7:40 ADR at CG, MK closes at 9 that night and I know transportation will run for a while after to get everyone out, and I don't see our meal lasting much later than 9 *fingers crossed), but will the walkway still be open after park close to get back to ride a bus back to YC? I know pre-covid we could walk back and forth, but didn't know if they close it down at park close or not, or even how late the resort monorail is running now to get people around. I really don't want to drive (we do have a car but we want a few drinks), and have hang ups on getting in strangers cars (I'm not a huge fan of Uber & Lyft in the best of times, much less during Covid), just want to make sure we won't get stuck at CR after our meal.


I would think the walkway would stay open later but I’m not 100% sure as the temp screeners would probably leave once the park closes. 
Worst case scenario is you could catch a bus from contemporary to DS and then from DS to YC.


----------



## brockash

Sarahslay said:


> Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success). DH and I will be staying at YC over Thanksgiving week and have a 7:40 ADR at CG, MK closes at 9 that night and I know transportation will run for a while after to get everyone out, and I don't see our meal lasting much later than 9 *fingers crossed), but will the walkway still be open after park close to get back to ride a bus back to YC? I know pre-covid we could walk back and forth, but didn't know if they close it down at park close or not, or even how late the resort monorail is running now to get people around. I really don't want to drive (we do have a car but we want a few drinks), and have hang ups on getting in strangers cars (I'm not a huge fan of Uber & Lyft in the best of times, much less during Covid), just want to make sure we won't get stuck at CR after our meal.


I can't imagine it'll be closed.  Also the resort monorail would still be open until 10pm as well, so you could take that too.  If all else fails and for some crazy reason they won't let you back into the bus area (cannot see that happening at all) visit the front desk at CR and they'll figure out a way to get you back to your resort without a cost to you or a need for you to go to DS first etc.


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> Certainly provides hope for 2021 - do hope people don't react with "well, the vaccine is here so screw wearing a mask anymore" ... for quite some time following the current protocols will be way more important than any direct impact of a vaccine



it's all about education - i hope we have some education rolling out along with these vaccines - regular people know a lot more about a lot of basic medical things now like washing hands, sanitizing, how things transfer, how they dont, etc - i just hope that pushes through to the next phase. Vaccine does not equal immunity and free face time.


----------



## Sarahslay

twinmom13 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I expect the answer is probably yes.  We had a late ADR in MK in September, and at that time they were stopping the monorail at the normal time but keeping buses running until everyone was out of the park.  We were staying at Contemporary and were told specifically that the buses were not going to Contemporary, you had to take the path.  Walking along, not only was it open but there really wasn't anything set up that made it look like they ever close it -- no barriers pulled aside or anything like that.  The security check was closed, but you can just walk around it.  Now that was almost two months ago, so no guarantee that is what is still happening, but I expect you will not be stranded at CR so soon after park close.


Thank you! I do tend to find the oddest things to be anxious about on my trips lol. I just wish the park was open a little bit later so we could go back in, but I'll take what I can get.



skeeter31 said:


> I would think the walkway would stay open later but I’m not 100% sure as the temp screeners would probably leave once the park closes.
> Worst case scenario is you could catch a bus from contemporary to DS and then from DS to YC.



That is what people keep suggesting and I just can't see my DH wanting to take that much time to get back, especially since buses from DS to resorts can take forever to how up sometimes (and DS at night on a weekend before a holiday......eeck!)



brockash said:


> I can't imagine it'll be closed.  Also the resort monorail would still be open until 10pm as well, so you could take that too.  If all else fails and for some crazy reason they won't let you back into the bus area (cannot see that happening at all) visit the front desk at CR and they'll figure out a way to get you back to your resort without a cost to you or a need for you to go to DS first etc.



Never thought about trying the front desk, hopefully it doesn't come down to that, but at least I have options.


----------



## brockash

Sarahslay said:


> Thank you! I do tend to find the oddest things to be anxious about on my trips lol. I just wish the park was open a little bit later so we could go back in, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what people keep suggesting and I just can't see my DH wanting to take that much time to get back, especially since buses from DS to resorts can take forever to how up sometimes (and DS at night on a weekend before a holiday......eeck!)
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about trying the front desk, hopefully it doesn't come down to that, but at least I have options.


I hadn't either until we got stuck at a very delayed/late Ohana reservation one year and the monorail was closed...when we got there the ppl said it was closed and to go to the front desk and they'd arrange transportation for us.  Since, I've seen it happen many times at a number of resorts pre and post covid.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Welcome back and sounds like you had a good time.
> 
> Does "busy" for you mean that queues were long or there was congestion in places or both?
> 
> How did you feel about queue length? (Better, worse or the same as "normal" times?)
> 
> What was your Rise experience? How fast was it gobbled up when you didn't get it at 7:00 AM?
> 
> Overall, would you have said it was "worth" the cost despite the restrictions/closing? (In other words did the lower crowds make up for the lack of other things) --- knowing that as a uber Disney fan your perspective would be different than say a family going for the first or second time ever.


Not back yet at Universal now.

Busy for me would be that I can’t find places to social distance properly and that crowds were above normal. Some lines were definitely long. Overall queues were fine.

Rise went in about 10 seconds at 7AM.

I have an AP so cost is already built in. I definitely would come back during these times and am planning on it. I think currently there is enough to make it worth it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> Thank you! I do tend to find the oddest things to be anxious about on my trips lol. I just wish the park was open a little bit later so we could go back in, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what people keep suggesting and I just can't see my DH wanting to take that much time to get back, especially since buses from DS to resorts can take forever to how up sometimes (and DS at night on a weekend before a holiday......eeck!)
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought about trying the front desk, hopefully it doesn't come down to that, but at least I have options.




you are not alone, I definitely would stress about this too - or at least have the worry in the back of my mind

I echo what others have said - you really *should* be fine with your plan and if for whatever reason it doesn't work, talk to the front desk and they will figure something out.  They know that if the restaurant is open  they need to have a way to get people back to their resort


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I just can be pessimistic and worry about things like CMs now having to deal with more people having attitudes of "why bother forcing me to wear this mask when a vaccine is right around the corner!"
> 
> Fully agree that it will take time for enough of the population to get it (and plus will have to worry about people that won't take it) - but this is definitely a positive - the earlier one can be deemed safe and roll-out can start, the earlier we can get to that point of sufficient distribution, etc.


I'd be worried about people lying about getting the vaccine to get out of wearing a mask.  I don't think masks are going anywhere for quite a while.


----------



## jpeterson

Eric Smith said:


> I'd be worried about people lying about getting the vaccine to get out of wearing a mask.  I don't think masks are going anywhere for quite a while.


Which is why I don't think mask usage will be tied directly to vaccines. It will be tied to infection rates which should correlate with vaccination. That's what I would do, but for some reason they don't ask me!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jpeterson said:


> Which is why I don't think mask usage will be tied directly to vaccines. It will be tied to infection rates which should correlate with vaccination. That's what I would do, but for some reason they don't ask me!



Exactly. Mask requirements will be lifted when transmission is low, which will hopefully be a result of an effective vaccine. We’ll still be in masks for quite some time after the vaccine begins to roll out because it will take time to get to enough people to lower that transmission rate.


----------



## yulilin3

As @rteetz is still on vacation I'll come in and ask to not derail the thread with talks about this vaccine or masks,  it's still all a wait and see


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> Not back yet at Universal now.
> 
> Busy for me would be that I can’t find places to social distance properly and that crowds were above normal. Some lines were definitely long. Overall queues were fine.
> 
> Rise went in about 10 seconds at 7AM.
> 
> I have an AP so cost is already built in. I definitely would come back during these times and am planning on it. I think currently there is enough to make it worth it.


Cool! Enjoy Universal!

Queues were fine? May be hard to judge them since we've had FP+ all these years (which inflated the normal Standby lines) Okay .. basically did you feel you got "enough" done in your day?  What was your longest wait .. and your shortest wait?

So .. I would gather that without "extras" to do (like M&Gs) and without "traffic jams" getting around .. you can "get" to more ride/show attractions than you would normally.

Sorry for all the questions .. just trying to get a real feel of how it is there before taking my family (worried about going with little kids without FastPass to make line waiting WAY more tolerable).  As I have stated in other threads .. I only have an AP for my daughter .. so the "value" isn't really there unless I can get APs for the rest of us (and go more than once in 2021). 

I know I'd personally be fine going in today's conditions by myself or with just the wife (as I have been many times) .. just worried about going with the kids (not planning on it until January .. which maybe will be less crowded than it is now? just due to time of of year?)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> As @rteetz is still on vacation I'll come in and ask to not derail the thread with talks about this vaccine or masks,  it's still all a wait and see



I agree, it’s just nice to have a whiff of some good news for once that could impact the parks and potentially bring back more of those things that we love and miss.


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree, it’s just nice to have a whiff of some good news for once that could impact the parks and potentially bring back more of those things that we love and miss.


Sorry to laugh. I personally don't think a vaccine is going to change much in the way Disney is operating for awhile. Yes some things will be back, like some shows. Unless ressie's, I hate that term, start going up a lot not much will change.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> Sorry to laugh. I personally don't think a vaccine is going to change much in the way Disney is operating for awhile. Yes some things will be back, like some shows. Unless ressie's, I hate that term, start going up a lot not much will change.



I agree - I said in my previous post that it will take a long time to make a difference. But this vaccine news is certainly not bad news and makes the long term future look a little brighter, at least for me - the parent of a high risk child who won’t be going to the parks anytime soon. It certainly is a bright light off in the distance for our family.


----------



## ambula603

Random - but what are the rules for taking umbrellas in the park?  Do people still use them for shade while waiting in line?


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Cool! Enjoy Universal!
> 
> Queues were fine? May be hard to judge them since we've had FP+ all these years (which inflated the normal Standby lines) Okay .. basically did you feel you got "enough" done in your day?  What was your longest wait .. and your shortest wait?
> 
> So .. I would gather that without "extras" to do (like M&Gs) and without "traffic jams" getting around .. you can "get" to more ride/show attractions than you would normally.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions .. just trying to get a real feel of how it is there before taking my family (worried about going with little kids without FastPass to make line waiting WAY more tolerable).  As I have stated in other threads .. I only have an AP for my daughter .. so the "value" isn't really there unless I can get APs for the rest of us (and go more than once in 2021).
> 
> I know I'd personally be fine going in today's conditions by myself or with just the wife (as I have been many times) .. just worried about going with the kids (not planning on it until January .. which maybe will be less crowded than it is now? just due to time of of year?)


Definitely felt like I got enough done. I did everything at AK and DHS at least once outside of Aliens at DHS. MK I didn’t do mine train but that park saw that longest consistent waits. Epcot I only did two rides but focused on eating since I didn’t have a full day there.


----------



## rteetz

ambula603 said:


> Random - but what are the rules for taking umbrellas in the park?  Do people still use them for shade while waiting in line?


Yep


----------



## Lewisc

Sarahslay said:


> Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success). DH and I will be staying at YC over Thanksgiving week and have a 7:40 ADR at CG, MK closes at 9 that night and I know transportation will run for a while after to get everyone out, and I don't see our meal lasting much later than 9 *fingers crossed), but will the walkway still be open after park close to get back to ride a bus back to YC? I know pre-covid we could walk back and forth, but didn't know if they close it down at park close or not, or even how late the resort monorail is running now to get people around. I really don't want to drive (we do have a car but we want a few drinks), and have hang ups on getting in strangers cars (I'm not a huge fan of Uber & Lyft in the best of times, much less during Covid), just want to make sure we won't get stuck at CR after our meal.


You finish a nice meal at CG. Walk to MK bus depot, walk to bus slip, wait for one or more buses then take a bus to YC.

IF you don't like ride share why not just take a taxi? You'll could easily save an hour.

OR  Use a designated driver. You might save $50, or more, on your drink check.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I agree - I said in my previous post that it will take a long time to make a difference. But this vaccine news is certainly not bad news and makes the long term future look a little brighter, at least for me - the parent of a high risk child who won’t be going to the parks anytime soon. It certainly is a bright light off in the distance for our family.



I think like the stock market, it is nice to be able to react to some positive news ... even if it doesn't mean a ton for the short term


----------



## Sarahslay

Lewisc said:


> You finish a nice meal at CG. Walk to MK bus depot, walk to bus slip, wait for one or more buses then take a bus to YC.
> 
> IF you don't like ride share why not just take a taxi? You'll could easily save an hour.
> 
> OR  Use a designated driver. You might save $50, or more, on your drink check.


Well, I want to walk to MK to do the bus but I just didn’t know if they blocked the walkway to in coming guests after the park closes since they halt temp checks. A taxi to me is the same as a ride share, or designated driver for that matter. It’s only my husband and I, neither one wants to be like “I want to drink so you can’t, haha!”. I draw the line at getting in a small car, any small car, with someone I don’t know and don’t know what precautions they’re taking. I just didn’t know if we should drive in case anyone has seen that people can’t get back to MK after park close.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325846186788589571


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325846186788589571



wow - interesting....

that's the last DVC property that was not open.


----------



## mattpeto

MrsBooch said:


> wow - interesting....
> 
> that's the last DVC property that was not open.





rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325846186788589571



Feel bad for current DVC owners.  This year had to really rough on them.

Makes sense to open the resort just so people can start redeeming their points.


----------



## yulilin3

ambula603 said:


> Random - but what are the rules for taking umbrellas in the park?  Do people still use them for shade while waiting in line?


the only place where they ask you to close the umbrellas is in theaters, even if it's raining, so if you're at the American Gardens Theater and it's raining or very sunny and you open your umbrella they ask you to close it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325846186788589571



Obviously not the same as if the parks were fully open but if you have points that are going to be lost or that you really want/need to use up, I can imagine worse places to be than the Grand Californian decked out for the holidays and with ability to walk to Downtown Disney and into DCA for shopping/dining/etc.

Wonder if they will have the special GC entrance into DCA available to them?


----------



## MrsBooch

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Obviously not the same as if the parks were fully open but if you have points that are going to be lost or that you really want/need to use up, I can imagine worse places to be *than the Grand Californian decked out for the holidays and with ability to walk to Downtown Disney and into DCA for shopping/dining/etc.
> 
> Wonder if they will have the special GC entrance into DCA available to them?



exactly this.

we were fully prepared to head down to WDW without the parks when the DVC portion reopened, simply because we were about to lose points and we knew we would have had a better time there by the pool in a gorgeous resort (wilderness lodge) than we would have in our house in PA without any pool and nothing really to do. 

I know a lot of DVC Grand Cal owners who will be thrilled.  I'm curious though - restaurant wise/food wise - what will be open for them?


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously not the same as if the parks were fully open but if you have points that are going to be lost or that you really want/need to use up, I can imagine worse places to be than the Grand Californian decked out for the holidays and with ability to walk to Downtown Disney and into DCA for shopping/dining/etc.
> 
> Wonder if they will have the special GC entrance into DCA available to them?



I was under the Impression that entrance was being used to enter Buena Vista st? Unless there’s another entrance into the park that’s not the front gates?

I would hope that guests staying at GCV would be able to have priority to enter the park, but I’m gonna assume they will not


----------



## KittyKitty

Sarahslay said:


> Ok, long shot but maybe someone in here has an answer (have asked this in a few other threads, including the "here now just back" without success).


Maybe someone else said this, but take the bus to Epcot(open till 10pm) From Contemporary, then walk over. Or take the bus to Disney Springs(open till 10pm) them take a bus to any of the Epcot resorts.


----------



## rteetz

Interesting thing I’ve liked with universal is they make sure you take hand sanitizer before you ride.

Ordering food here is more complicated than Disney though.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Ordering food here is more complicated than Disney though.


so you are fasting today?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325860743128862720


----------



## FinallyFL

KittyKitty said:


> Maybe someone else said this, but take the bus to Epcot(open till 10pm) From Contemporary, then walk over. Or take the bus to Disney Springs(open till 10pm) them take a bus to any of the Epcot resorts.


There's no park hopping so this only works if Epcot is their reservation for that day.


----------



## CarolynFH

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325860743128862720


I certainly hope these will continue to be available for some weeks - we'll be in Orlando next week, on a trip we scheduled for Destination D and decided to keep after it was cancelled!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

rteetz said:


> It’s Christmas. I couldn’t be more excited to check out these projections tomorrow.


100% agree


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/voic...gbook-for-2021-festival-of-the-arts-at-epcot/


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/voic...gbook-for-2021-festival-of-the-arts-at-epcot/


in lieu of the Broadway Concert series, I'm expecting a lot of selections from Voctave, they already know all the arrangements


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanksgiving peeps, have ADR times finally been extended to match park hours or are you still waiting?


----------



## Sarahslay

KittyKitty said:


> Maybe someone else said this, but take the bus to Epcot(open till 10pm) From Contemporary, then walk over. Or take the bus to Disney Springs(open till 10pm) them take a bus to any of the Epcot resorts.


Can’t do that, we have MK that day and can’t enter Epcot since there is no park hopping.


----------



## Avery&Todd

I know that there are some folks on this thread that have made several trips to WDW over the last few moths and in 30 days I'll be one of them too and it will be interesting to see the difference between Oct 12th, our previous arrival date, and Dec 9th.  

I know the obvious will be the decorations (which Im so stinking excited to see since this was our first Halloween AND Christmas trips) but we were also there over a week vs. this next trip has a weekend thrown in...

I certainly stood in long lines, even 60 min for HM but I was fine with it - even though it was quite hot in the sun but DH and I both commented on how we enjoyed NOT being crammed into the lines and that we wouldn't mind the extra spacing in the lines sticking around!

I'm hoping that December is cooler than October since it was quite sweaty wearing a mask in the heat, but if that's what I have to do to go to Disney, then I'll do it!

In October, our indoor TS meals were the first meals we'd eaten IN a restaurant since March and we felt totally safe and will plan on more TS meals in December.

I'm totally expecting more folks to be in the parks but we're just excited to be there and finally celebrate DS's high school graduation - even though he's now halfway through his Freshmen yr at college!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rockpiece said:


> With the boarding group procedure change what time are they letting people into HS? We are there on Tuesday.


Idk what time they started letting people in today, but the DHS bus line at CSR was stupid (at least 4 buses worth of people at our stop) so we took an Uber. Dropped us off at 9:30 and they were letting people in.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the report - did you see the Castle projections?
> 
> If so just wondering a) your thought on them in general and b) social distancing during them (photos/videos make it seem like people were pretty jammed in there but I know that can be deceiving)


We saw the projections yesterday (Sunday) and didn't feel like the hub was crowded at all. I agree that pics of the first night looked crowded, but maybe bc it was brand new?


----------



## leahgoogle

Avery&Todd said:


> I know that there are some folks on this thread that have made several trips to WDW over the last few moths and in 30 days I'll be one of them too and it will be interesting to see the difference between Oct 12th, our previous arrival date, and Dec 9th.
> 
> I know the obvious will be the decorations (which Im so stinking excited to see since this was our first Halloween AND Christmas trips) but we were also there over a week vs. this next trip has a weekend thrown in...
> 
> I certainly stood in long lines, even 60 min for HM but I was fine with it - even though it was quite hot in the sun but DH and I both commented on how we enjoyed NOT being crammed into the lines and that we wouldn't mind the extra spacing in the lines sticking around!
> 
> I'm hoping that December is cooler than October since it was quite sweaty wearing a mask in the heat, but if that's what I have to do to go to Disney, then I'll do it!
> 
> In October, our indoor TS meals were the first meals we'd eaten IN a restaurant since March and we felt totally safe and will plan on more TS meals in December.
> 
> I'm totally expecting more folks to be in the parks but we're just excited to be there and finally celebrate DS's high school graduation - even though he's now halfway through his Freshmen yr at college!


We were there the week of Oct 26th and I agree that it was HOT! The mask made it much worse, but I would wear it if it was the only way to go to Disney. I loved the distancing in the lines! I am big on personal space...lol. I wouldn't mind that aspect sticking around either!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> Ordering food here is more complicated than Disney though.



I nearly lost my cool with UO Mobile ordering.  We ordered at the outdoor place near the talking fountain in IOA.  We are relatively new to UO, so I did as a Disney doer does and waited to go up to the line until it said my mobile order was ready.  I ended up waiting a good 30 minutes in the mobile order line on my "ready" order while I watched person after person walk up and order and get their food.  There were lots of very hot, crowded together people and tempers were high.  At least we had a rock to eat on when I finally got the food!  This was last month.  In June, we waited forever on a mobile order in Moe's Tavern.  You didn't place your order until you sat down.  Then you had to wait at least 25-30 minutes on food.


----------



## Avery&Todd

leahgoogle said:


> We were there the week of Oct 26th and I agree that it was HOT! The mask made it much worse, but I would wear it if it was the only way to go to Disney. I loved the distancing in the lines! I am big on personal space...lol. I wouldn't mind that aspect sticking around either!


After reading other suggestions on here, I made sure I brought multiple masks with me and when it got too much I switched from my cloth one to a disposable one - which was lighter.

And we had NO rain that week which is sometimes nice because it brings breeze but I will say it was TOTALLY cooler than our usual June trip!


----------



## Tigger's ally

Avery&Todd said:


> I know that there are some folks on this thread that have made several trips to WDW over the last few moths and in 30 days I'll be one of them too and it will be interesting to see the difference between Oct 12th, our previous arrival date, and Dec 9th.
> 
> I know the obvious will be the decorations (which Im so stinking excited to see since this was our first Halloween AND Christmas trips) but we were also there over a week vs. this next trip has a weekend thrown in...
> 
> I certainly stood in long lines, even 60 min for HM but I was fine with it - even though it was quite hot in the sun but DH and I both commented on how we enjoyed NOT being crammed into the lines and that we wouldn't mind the extra spacing in the lines sticking around!
> 
> I'm hoping that December is cooler than October since it was quite sweaty wearing a mask in the heat, but if that's what I have to do to go to Disney, then I'll do it!
> 
> In October, our indoor TS meals were the first meals we'd eaten IN a restaurant since March and we felt totally safe and will plan on more TS meals in December.
> 
> I'm totally expecting more folks to be in the parks but we're just excited to be there and finally celebrate DS's high school graduation - even though he's now halfway through his Freshmen yr at college!


Enjoy your trip.   I am going for a short weekend this weekend just to play golf and then a family trip early next month.  TS restaurants are usually all we do and we have them all reserved for both trips.  Always like to sit down and eat with family.


----------



## Mit88

Site that shall not be named says job posting hints at Ratatouille opening in early 2021, could be announced at D23 event next week 11/19 “Epcot: Magic of Possibilites”


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Thanksgiving peeps, have ADR times finally been extended to match park hours or are you still waiting?


Not that I've seen, but it could be that they were snatched up so quickly that I didn't notice.

Edit: just got curious and went to look for 11/21, it does look like there are some left in the parks for later in the evening (at least at Epcot anyway). Epcot was supposed to close at like 7 or something originally, now at 9 that night I think, and there are some 8:30-ish times available. That's probably a good sign even if there aren't many available.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MrsBooch said:


> it's all about education - i hope we have some education rolling out along with these vaccines - regular people know a lot more about a lot of basic medical things now like washing hands, sanitizing, how things transfer, how they dont, etc - i just hope that pushes through to the next phase. Vaccine does not equal immunity and free face time.



I know things will go back to higher capacities eventually, but it's so nice not walking into the bathrooms at WDW and finding every stall a mess. And not being told to fill in all the space - I don't always like my kids sitting on me, let alone strangers. Covid isn't the only communicable disease, and I hope that at least enhanced cleaning, and availability of hand sanitizer everywhere, stays for the long term.


----------



## anthony2k7

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think like the stock market, it is nice to be able to react to some positive news ... even if it doesn't mean a ton for the short term


Let's be honest here. The share price is nonsense. DLR closed and likely to remain so well into next year, DLP probably closed into the spring, DCL  .. well who knows!? Most of the big film releases scheduled for 2020 and early 2021 delayed by at least a year.

Yet somehow the share price is higher now than it was for most of last year. 

The markets are somehow seeing Disney as a safe haven investment rather than actually being valued at that for real performance right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

anthony2k7 said:


> Let's be honest here. The share price is nonsense. DLR closed and likely to remain so well into next year, DLP probably closed into the spring, DCL  .. well who knows!? Most of the big film releases scheduled for 2020 and early 2021 delayed by at least a year.
> 
> Yet somehow the share price is higher now than it was for most of last year.
> 
> The markets are somehow seeing Disney as a safe haven investment rather than actually being valued at that for real performance right now.



oh for sure - people are looking for places to park their $ that are "safe" and Disney feels safer than other options so any news that is positive for Disney will get a positive reaction


----------



## Mit88

Free lithograph with purchase of the child toy


----------



## disneygirl916

Does anyone know if the Disney Junior calvacade is still running at HS with the addition of Santa?  I thought I read somewhere it may be temporarily taking its place and Disney jr may not be offered. Thank you!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325945961626050560


----------



## yulilin3

disneygirl916 said:


> Does anyone know if the Disney Junior calvacade is still running at HS with the addition of Santa?  I thought I read somewhere it may be temporarily taking its place and Disney jr may not be offered. Thank you!


It's still showing as available on mde 10:30-5:15


----------



## Clockwork

FinallyFL said:


> There's no park hopping so this only works if Epcot is their reservation for that day.


They can still walk to Contemporary and take the bus to Epcot to use the transportation there. The drivers don’t check reservation status.


----------



## JacknSally

Clockwork said:


> They can still walk to Contemporary and take the bus to Epcot to use the transportation there. The drivers don’t check reservation status.


*
True, but they can’t go thru EPCOT to get back to YC without a park reservation for EPCOT. EPCOT won’t have a bus from the park entrance to YC.*


----------



## Clockwork

JacknSally said:


> *True, but they can’t go thru EPCOT to get back to YC without a park reservation for EPCOT. EPCOT won’t have a bus from the park entrance to YC.*


I thought since the boats aren’t running they had a bus for YC.


----------



## JacknSally

Clockwork said:


> I thought since the boats aren’t running they had a bus for YC.



*Hm. Maybe! I’m not sure if they offered a bus in lieu of the Friendship boats since Yacht Club is right outside the International Gateway, but the boats are running again now, so if they did offer a bus from the front of the park in their absence, they likely don’t offer the bus anymore. *


----------



## Clockwork

JacknSally said:


> *Hm. Maybe! I’m not sure if they offered a bus in lieu of the Friendship boats since Yacht Club is right outside the International Gateway, but the boats are running again now, so if they did offer a bus from the front of the park in their absence, they likely don’t offer the bus anymore. *


True, I’d just Uber, but the og poster doesn’t feel safe w/Uber and I can understand that.


----------



## skeeter31

Clockwork said:


> I thought since the boats aren’t running they had a bus for YC.


Friendship boats are running now.


----------



## Princess Merida

Was able to get boarding group 40 at 7 this morning.  Hearing lots of people around me saying they weren’t able to get one and they were gone in a few seconds.  Gates haven’t opened yet.  Will post what time they open when it happens.  Going straight to MMRR.  Should I be doing TOT and RNR right after? I think people have been saying TOTs line gets long fast and stays like that all day.


----------



## Befferk

Princess Merida said:


> Was able to get boarding group 40 at 7 this morning.  Hearing lots of people around me saying they weren’t able to get one and they were gone in a few seconds.  Gates haven’t opened yet.  Will post what time they open when it happens.  Going straight to MMRR.  Should I be doing TOT and RNR right after? I think people have been saying TOTs line gets long fast and stays like that all day.



Where were you when you got the boarding group?


----------



## Princess Merida

Gate is open.


----------



## Princess Merida

Befferk said:


> Where were you when you got the boarding group?


Boardwalk in our room.


----------



## Befferk

Princess Merida said:


> Boardwalk in our room.



Ok, was making sure you didn't think you had to be at the gate to get one


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Princess Merida said:


> Was able to get boarding group 40 at 7 this morning.  Hearing lots of people around me saying they weren’t able to get one and they were gone in a few seconds.  Gates haven’t opened yet.  Will post what time they open when it happens.  Going straight to MMRR.  Should I be doing TOT and RNR right after? I think people have been saying TOTs line gets long fast and stays like that all day.



We were there a few weeks ago, we went straight to MMRR when the gates opened.  Got a BG while in line (before the 7am change), we were inside and needed to use the wifi. Unfortunately the ride stopped in the second to the last scene and we were escorted out. We got a FP+ to return after it was back up and running. After that we did RNR, ToT, Alien Saucers and then used the FP+ for Slinky Dog because the line was long. By then it was just about time for our Rise BG to be called then we called it a successful day.

We LOVED MMRR and can't wait to try it again and getting in line first for it worked out well for us.


----------



## Jroceagles

Princess Merida said:


> Boardwalk in our room.


Does this work at all the WDW property resorts?


----------



## JacknSally

Jroceagles said:


> Does this work at all the WDW property resorts?



*Yes, they just changed the process so you no longer have to be *in* DHS for the first boarding group drop of the day, you just have to have a DHS reservation for that day and you can try for a group from anywhere. There’s a thread over on TPaS that discusses it all in depth!*


----------



## tlmadden73

Jroceagles said:


> Does this work at all the WDW property resorts?


From what I've heard getting a boarding pass works now from ANYWHERE .. (like .. you could do it from home .. wherever home is). 

I plan on trying it tomorrow morning as a test to see how it goes and how quickly it goes.  The fact that they go "in seconds" is just horribly frustrating though.


----------



## jpeterson

JacknSally said:


> *Yes, they just changed the process so you no longer have to be *in* DHS for the first boarding group drop of the day, you just have to have a DHS reservation for that day and you can try for a group from anywhere. There’s a thread over on TPaS that discusses it all in depth!*


A much needed change that everyone had been suggesting for a very long time.  Surprised it took so long, I have to assume there were technical hurdles or resource issues (there are only so many engineers)


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> From what I've heard getting a boarding pass works now from ANYWHERE .. (like .. you could do it from home .. wherever home is).
> 
> I plan on trying it tomorrow morning as a test to see how it goes and how quickly it goes.  The fact that they go "in seconds" is just horribly frustrating though.


Yes you just need to have a park reservation at DHS and you can get the boarding pass from anywhere. I have a feeling a lot of people are playing around with the system from home with no indication of going to the park that day as there have been a good amount of boarding groups available at the 2pm drop. So there must be a lot of people not showing up to earlier boarding groups.

But then you have people taking park reservation spots and boarding group spots from people who are going. It’s tough because I definitely understand the want to practice before a trip as it’s such a new thing and most put such importance on this ride. They should come out with a practice boarding group.


----------



## Befferk

skeeter31 said:


> Yes you just need to have a park reservation at DHS and you can get the boarding pass from anywhere. I have a feeling a lot of people are playing around with the system from home with no indication of going to the park that day as there have been a good amount of boarding groups available at the 2pm drop. So there must be a lot of people not showing up to earlier boarding groups.
> 
> But then you have people taking park reservation spots and boarding group spots from people who are going. It’s tough because I definitely understand the want to practice before a trip as it’s such a new thing and most put such importance on this ride. They should come out with a practice boarding group.



Those practicing aren't actually taking a BG from someone else unless they have a park reservation for that day. We can practice without having a reservation.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> Yes you just need to have a park reservation at DHS and you can get the boarding pass from anywhere. I have a feeling a lot of people are playing around with the system from home with no indication of going to the park that day as there have been a good amount of boarding groups available at the 2pm drop. So there must be a lot of people not showing up to earlier boarding groups.
> 
> But then you have people taking park reservation spots and boarding group spots from people who are going. It’s tough because I definitely understand the want to practice before a trip as it’s such a new thing and most put such importance on this ride. They should come out with a practice boarding group.


Ya .. I agree ... the system of "do it from home/hotel" .. is going to skew the reservation process A LOT (unintended consequences) .. but I guess Disney just wanted to reduce the crowds at the park early? (Which is their own fault due to the Boarding Group system they have in place!)

Like you said, there should be some way to "practice" especially if these things are going in seconds. At this point they should just automatically do a lottery for all DHS reservations.. instead of dealing with people using the app themselves.

I am not a fan of "taking a spot" from a true guest, .. but I do want the practice.  I figure just doing it solo won't tip the scales too bad.  My reservation is just a normal "have a ticket" slot, not the AP or Resort guest slots, and that was available just a few days ago, so I don't feel I am taking away anyone's opportunity to reserve DHS as whole .... and I do plan on cancelling it shortly afterward.


----------



## tlmadden73

Befferk said:


> Those practicing aren't actually taking a BG from someone else unless they have a park reservation for that day. We can practice without having a reservation.


True -- but I think this is more than people "practicing" .. I am sure now people are reserving DHS just to "see" if they get a BG for the day . .and if not .. just not go.   I know I have already adjusted my plans for an upcoming trip to take advantage of this .. I have 3 days reserved for DHS just to have 3 opportunities to get a BG those mornings. I don't plan on going to DHS for all those days. 

So .. we'll have DHS reservations being scarce because people want to try and get a BG . and if not . .just change their plans for the day.


----------



## Befferk

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. I agree ... the system of "do it from home/hotel" .. is going to skew the reservation process A LOT (unintended consequences) .. but I guess Disney just wanted to reduce the crowds at the park early? (Which is their own fault due to the system they have in place!)
> 
> There should be some way to "practice" especially if these things are going in seconds. At this point they should just automatically do a lottery for all DHS reservations.. instead of dealing with people using the app themselves.
> 
> I am not a fan of "taking a spot" from a true guest, .. but I do want the practice.  I figure just doing it solo won't tip the scales too bad.  My reservation is just a normal "have a ticket" slot, not the AP or Resort guest slots, and that was available just a few days ago, so I don't feel I am taking away anyone's opportunity to reserve DHS as whole .... and I do plan on cancelling it shortly afterward.



As I noted in my previous post, you most definitely can "practice" without taking a spot from anyone. We've been doing it all along.


----------



## tlmadden73

Befferk said:


> As I noted in my previous post, you most definitely can "practice" without taking a spot from anyone. We've been doing it all along.


How does that work? Do you get assigned a BG and then it says "sorry .. you don't have reservation?" .. that seems odd. Feels like they system should just prevent you from even trying UNLESS you have a park reservation.


----------



## Befferk

tlmadden73 said:


> True -- but I think this is more than people "practicing" .. I am sure now people are reserving DHS just to "see" if they get a BG for the day . .and if not .. just not go.   I know I have already adjusted my plans for an upcoming trip to take advantage of this .. I have 3 days reserved for DHS just to have 3 opportunities to get a BG those mornings. I don't plan on going to DHS for all those days.
> 
> So .. we'll have DHS reservations being scarce because people want to try and get a BG . and if not . .just change their plans for the day.



People have been doing this before the change. People reserve multiple days, and cancel subsequent days if they get a BG. Before the change, I already had two days reserved at HS because I want to make sure we have a 2nd day to try if we need to. So the only thing this changed is that people can change the day of. People were reserving multiple days already. There's no need to make a park reservation to "see" if you could get a BG.


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. I agree ... the system of "do it from home/hotel" .. is going to skew the reservation process A LOT (unintended consequences) .. but I guess Disney just wanted to reduce the crowds at the park early? (Which is their own fault due to the system they have in place!)
> 
> There should be some way to "practice" especially if these things are going in seconds. At this point they should just automatically do a lottery for all DHS reservations.. instead of dealing with people using the app themselves.
> 
> I am not a fan of "taking a spot" from a true guest, .. but I do want the practice.  I figure just doing it solo won't tip the scales too bad.  My reservation is just a normal "have a ticket" slot, not the AP or Resort guest slots, and that was available just a few days ago, so I don't feel I am taking away anyone's opportunity to reserve DHS as whole .... and I do plan on cancelling it shortly afterward.


You can practice without having a park reservation,  once the app says  you're not in the park then you know you would've gotten through,  please don't make a park reservation if you're not planning on going,  even as a solo visitor,  there are plenty of solo visitors that want  to go and can't find a reservation for dhs


----------



## Befferk

tlmadden73 said:


> How does that work? Do you get assigned a BG and then it says "sorry .. you don't have reservation?" .. that seems odd. Feels like they system should just prevent you from even trying UNLESS you have a park reservation.



No, if you don't have park reservation, you are NOT assigned a BG. But if you get to the screen that says sorry you don't have a reservation (or sorry you're not in the park for 2pm) then you would have gotten a BG (vs it just saying all the BG are gone).


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> How does that work? Do you get assigned a BG and then it says "sorry .. you don't have reservation?" .. that seems odd. Feels like they system should just prevent you from even trying UNLESS you have a park reservation.


Read the first post of this thread then the last couple of pages
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-and-information-no-spoilers.3782822/page-848


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. I agree ... the system of "do it from home/hotel" .. is going to skew the reservation process A LOT (unintended consequences) .. but I guess Disney just wanted to reduce the crowds at the park early? (Which is their own fault due to the Boarding Group system they have in place!)
> 
> Like you said, there should be some way to "practice" especially if these things are going in seconds. At this point they should just automatically do a lottery for all DHS reservations.. instead of dealing with people using the app themselves.
> 
> I am not a fan of "taking a spot" from a true guest, .. but I do want the practice.  I figure just doing it solo won't tip the scales too bad.  My reservation is just a normal "have a ticket" slot, not the AP or Resort guest slots, and that was available just a few days ago, so I don't feel I am taking away anyone's opportunity to reserve DHS as whole .... and I do plan on cancelling it shortly afterward.



I don't think it will impact ability for people to get BGs too much compared to prior system.  In both cases you needed to have a park reservation - in one you had to be in the park prior to 10am and then try right at 10am, now you just need to try right at 7am but can be anywhere

Are there *that* many more people that really, really want to ride Rise that are now willing to get up and try from their room at 7am but wouldn't be willing to get to the park to try at 10am?


----------



## tlmadden73

Befferk said:


> People have been doing this before the change. People reserve multiple days, and cancel subsequent days if they get a BG. Before the change, I already had two days reserved at HS because I want to make sure we have a 2nd day to try if we need to. So the only thing this changed is that people can change the day of. People were reserving multiple days already.


I get that (and was probably my plan before this change) .. This is way different now .. now you don't have to actually be in the park and "waste" your day at DHS if you didn't get a BG. (a good thing .. but will cause people to shift their behaviors). 
If I had a 4-day trip .. I could have 4 DHS reservations locked in .. try the morning of each day (without having to go in the park) and switch then.  So . .this new way incentivizes booking DHS reservations even more since there is little to no "risk" if you don't get in the BG.



yulilin3 said:


> You can practice without having a park reservation,  once the app says  you're not in the park then you know you would've gotten through,  please don't make a park reservation if you're not planning on going,  even as a solo visitor,  there are plenty of solo visitors that want  to go and can't find a reservation for dhs



Perfect .. good to know!  
Cancelling my DHS reservation! (Just looking at availability .. it is shocking how much DHS is booked up for the next two months .. it just shows how much the BG system (and having 5 new rides only a year or two old) is affecting that park's availability.


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think it will impact ability for people to get BGs too much compared to prior system.  In both cases you needed to have a park reservation - in one you had to be in the park prior to 10am and then try right at 10am, now you just need to try right at 7am but can be anywhere
> 
> Are there *that* many more people that really, really want to ride Rise that are now willing to get up and try from their room at 7am but wouldn't be willing to get to the park to try at 10am?


Good point -- if you were going to be there at 10:00 AM .. you are easily going to be up at 6:55 AM ready to roll


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> now you don't have to actually be in the park and "waste" your day at DHS if you didn't get a BG. (a good thing .. but will cause people to shift their behaviors).
> If I had a 4-day trip .. I could have 4 DHS reservations locked in .. try the morning of each day (without having to go in the park) and switch then. So . .this new way incentivizes booking DHS reservations even more since there is little to no "risk" if you don't get in the BG.



Yeah, that is why I think this is an improvement ... Plus if you are one for whom getting a Ride BG was critical and then cancel your reservation for DHS after not securing one, someone else who just wants to go to DHS and Rise isn't critical can then pick up a last minute reservation from your cancellation


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Princess Merida said:


> Was able to get boarding group 40 at 7 this morning.  Hearing lots of people around me saying they weren’t able to get one and they were gone in a few seconds.  Gates haven’t opened yet.  Will post what time they open when it happens.  Going straight to MMRR.  Should I be doing TOT and RNR right after? I think people have been saying TOTs line gets long fast and stays like that all day.


We were at DHS yesterday (Monday). It seemed like most people went to MMRR, GE, TSL first thing in the morning, very few were headed toward RRC and TOT. We had boarding group 12, went straight to TOT at 9:30. We entered the TOT and didn't stop walking until we got to the boiler room, where we waited maybe 5 mins to get onto our loading positions.

As soon as we were off TOT, it was time to head to Rise.

We also did DHS on Saturday, had boarding group 18. We had a 10:40 am Oga's res, which was the same time our boarding group was supposed (predicted) to be called, so we went over to Oga's to find out if we should ride first and they said since we could check in early, do Oga's first then head to Rise. We didn't head over to RRC and TOT until afternoon that day, and wait times for TOT were around 50 mins. It didn't take us that long to get through the line though (we rode twice) - each time was around 30 mins for the actual wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We were at DHS yesterday (Monday). It seemed like most people went to MMRR, GE, TSL first thing in the morning, very few were headed toward RRC and TOT. We had boarding group 12, went straight to TOT at 9:30. We entered the TOT and didn't stop walking until we got to the boiler room, where we waited maybe 5 mins to get onto our loading positions.



from reading various people's reports it seems like if you can be right at the front to get into the park then it pays off to go right to MMRR and be one of the first people on that - but that the line builds really fast so if you are only getting there sort of right at official park opening / slightly before you are better off going down to RNRC and ToT and doing those with minimal wait and doing MMRR later (even waiting until near park closing)


----------



## Mr. Drauer

skeeter31 said:


> Yes you just need to have a park reservation at DHS and you can get the boarding pass from anywhere. *I have a feeling a lot of people are playing around with the system from home with no indication of going to the park that day as there have been a good amount of boarding groups available at the 2pm drop. So there must be a lot of people not showing up to earlier boarding groups.*
> 
> But then you have people taking park reservation spots and boarding group spots from people who are going. It’s tough because I definitely understand the want to practice before a trip as it’s such a new thing and most put such importance on this ride. They should come out with a practice boarding group.



I don't think this is happening too much.. we just did it on Sunday and they have dramatically increased the amount of people being put through the ride from just last month.  THey have plexiglass in several of the elements besides the vehicles.  In October, maybe only 6 - 8 people were being put through each group for the first two elements.  Yesterday there were 32 in our group because of the plexiglass, and they use all of the rows in the cars now.  Last month - we had BG 27 and were called at 12:00, yesterday we had 63 and were called at 1:36.  They did almost 120 groups yesterday.  If the ride performs like this, they can adjust and get more groups.  @rteetz got BG 86 at the 2:00 drop yesterday and was called by 3:00......


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> from reading various people's reports it seems like if you can be right at the front to get into the park then it pays off to go right to MMRR and be one of the first people on that - but that the line builds really fast so if you are only getting there sort of right at official park opening / slightly before you are better off going down to RNRC and ToT and doing those with minimal wait and doing MMRR later (even waiting until near park closing)


Yes, I'd agree. We've been on MMRR several times, our kids weren't with us this trip, and I personally don't love MMRR, so we skipped it this trip. If it was a must-do, I'd try to be one of the first inside DHS and head straight to MMRR. Last trip (July/Aug), we got into line for the Skyliner early (we only had a couple groups ahead of us) and waited for it open. That got us toward the front of the line for the tapstyles, and we were able to get in line for MMRR before it got very long (I think we ended up in the second train car). We were off MMRR and DH was in line at Starbucks when he got our boarding group.

This past Saturday (Nov 7), we got our boarding group (18) from our room at GDT. We were waiting outside DHS before park opening, and the line for the temp checks was stacking up. We were waiting about parallel with the entrance to the Skyliner when they started letting people in, and by the time we got back by the Chinese Theatre, the line for MMRR was pretty long (over an hour I think). (We headed to Star Tours.)

Yesterday (Nov 9), we got down to the buses a little late and there were already enough people for 4 bus loads. There was a bus employee at the stop, and he said it'd prob be an hour or more before we got onto a bus, so we called an Uber. We were at DHS by 9:30, and they were already letting guests in. We would've been waiting in a long line if we had wanted to ride MMRR.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tlmadden73 said:


> Perfect .. good to know!
> *Cancelling my DHS reservation!* (Just looking at availability .. it is shocking how much DHS is booked up for the next two months .. it just shows how much the BG system (and having 5 new rides only a year or two old) is affecting that park's availability.


Thank you!!  You are one of the honest ones as sadly others are taking up reservations they don't intend to use and there is no proof that cancelling those BG's after getting them are added into the 2:00 pool.

Appreciate you doing this as we all know how difficult BGs are to get.  Every single one counts!!!


----------



## Jrb1979

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you!!  You are one of the honest ones as sadly others are taking up reservations they don't intend to use and there is no proof that cancelling those BG's after getting them are added into the 2:00 pool.
> 
> Appreciate you doing this as we all know how difficult BGs are to get.  Every single one counts!!!


There should be a punishment for no showing.  Other parks did it by not letting you make reservations for 30 days.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Just got another survey. Lots of questions on experiences with cleanliness in the resort, resort dining, and transportation.


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Just got another survey. Lots of questions on experiences with cleanliness in the resort, resort dining, and transportation.


Got that as well.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

nerdboyrockstar said:


> What is the plexiglass actually doing when you're in constant motion? Is this just safety theater?


Remember Atari Pong. I think thats what the plexiglass does


----------



## rjb123

Sarahslay said:


> Well, I want to walk to MK to do the bus but I just didn’t know if they blocked the walkway to in coming guests after the park closes since they halt temp checks. A taxi to me is the same as a ride share, or designated driver for that matter. It’s only my husband and I, neither one wants to be like “I want to drink so you can’t, haha!”. I draw the line at getting in a small car, any small car, with someone I don’t know and don’t know what precautions they’re taking. I just didn’t know if we should drive in case anyone has seen that people can’t get back to MK after park close.


When I was there in the first week of October, at park close they didn't have anyone at the temp check tents on the pathway.  We always walked to and from the MK from CR and not once was anyone there after closing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any guesses if any additional dining could open between now and EOY? I would think anything new would be available by now considering Thanksgiving week is so soon. Just so curious how the holidays will look. ADRs are in high demand and low supply.  And with no hopping, people are locked into one park which takes dining options down even further.


----------



## dislee1164

hereforthechurros said:


> Any guesses if any additional dining could open between now and EOY? I would think anything new would be available by now considering Thanksgiving week is so soon. Just so curious how the holidays will look. ADRs are in high demand and low supply.  And with no hopping, people are locked into one park which takes dining options down even further.


I am wondering this same thing, and have been glued to this site and the blogs for updates. I feel like since they still haven’t touched NYE park hours, that there is still some adjustments coming as far as availability. Hopefully....


----------



## andyman8

Small but encouraging news: Disney Springs will move to an 11pm close 7 days a week (as opposed to only on Fridays and Saturdays) starting November 20 through the end of the year.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Any guesses if any additional dining could open between now and EOY? I would think anything new would be available by now considering Thanksgiving week is so soon. Just so curious how the holidays will look. ADRs are in high demand and low supply.  And with no hopping, people are locked into one park which takes dining options down even further.


I think where they are missing the boat is restaurants at the hotels.  Sebastian's, Trails End, and Turf Club are perfect examples.  These should be open IMO.  If they feel the Victoria and Albert's and Yachtsman's of the world do not make sense, then open the regular TS restaurants for people leaving the parks in the evening.  We have ressies at Springs for 3 nights during our 6 night stay in early December.  Would prefer to only go there once, maybe twice but can't get ressie's at any similar place.  This leads me to think that Disney is only doing this as a favor towards the third party DS restaurants hoping to keep them in business.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Disneytrippin' said:


> Remember Atari Pong. I think thats what the plexiglass does


----------



## rteetz

About to board and head home. Felt great to be back. Universal definitely had a different vibe than Disney. Also very low crowds overall at Universal.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> About to board and head home. Felt great to be back. Universal definitely had a different vibe than Disney. Also very low crowds overall at Universal.


You're in for a big weather wake up call when you unboard!


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> About to board and head home. Felt great to be back. Universal definitely had a different vibe than Disney. Also very low crowds overall at Universal.



How many times did you ride Hagrid’s??


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> How many times did you ride Hagrid’s??



No matter his answer, I can say that he didn’t ride it enough


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Small but encouraging news: Disney Springs will move to an 11pm close 7 days a week (as opposed to only on Fridays and Saturdays) starting November 20 through the end of the year.



Not surprised.. it’s shopping season.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> No matter his answer, I can say that he didn’t ride it enough



We only had one ride on our trip last year and I’m amazed we managed that. Oh how the world used to be!


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> We only had one ride on our trip last year and I’m amazed we managed that. Oh how the world used to be!



looking at the queue for the ride, I can’t imagine waiting through the entirety of that monster without social distancing. We were impatient having to wait 25 minutes the first time, but walked on the 2nd and 3rd time right after


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> About to board and head home. Felt great to be back. Universal definitely had a different vibe than Disney. Also very low crowds overall at Universal.



agreed, posted a few days ago about almost same thing.  Universal just seemed different.  Both good and bad , pending your personal opinion on things

One thing I liked was how early their opening was on weekends.  I went on Sunday fearing super heavy crowds.  Early entry was at 7am.  I think we walked into IoA around 705.  Walked onto Hagrids still, then walked to Floribbean Journey, and walked onto Hulk, then rode Spiderman right at 9.  We pretty much finished all of IoA by 915.  Hagrids then went to VQ, and got one for 1230.  Walked onto that as well (the line was backed up for the lockers, but basically just walked straight to ride after that)

Unfortunately that is probably the last time I'll go to Universal outside of HHN.  I physically can't do many of their rides.  My lower back is all jacked up and most of their rides are just way too rough.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> looking at the queue for the ride, I can’t imagine waiting through the entirety of that monster without social distancing. We were impatient having to wait 25 minutes the first time, but walked on the 2nd and 3rd time right after



It sucks lol.  2nd time I rode it, it was extended outside the queue around the lockers, and it was a 2.5 hr wait (didnt expect it to be that long)


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> How many times did you ride Hagrid’s??


3


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> No matter his answer, I can say that he didn’t ride it enough


Yep I could’ve done it all day. Lines were longer today for it than yesterday but rain helped that yesterday.


----------



## figmentfinesse

osufeth24 said:


> One thing I liked was how early their opening was on weekends.  I went on Sunday fearing super heavy crowds.  Early entry was at 7am.  I think we walked into IoA around 705.  Walked onto Hagrids still, then walked to Floribbean Journey, and walked onto Hulk, then rode Spiderman right at 9.



Floribbean? I have never heard that nickname before!


----------



## osufeth24

figmentfinesse said:


> Floribbean? I have never heard that nickname before!


dangit..whatever Im keeping it lol


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> We only had one ride on our trip last year and I’m amazed we managed that. Oh how the world used to be!



DW and I did Hagrids almost exactly 3 weeks ago.  We are not coaster folks.  We had the front cycle and sidecar.  It's one and done for us.

21 or so years ago we did Space Mountain.  Haven't been on it since.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> DW and I did Hagrids almost exactly 3 weeks ago.  We are not coaster folks.  We had the front cycle and sidecar.  It's one and done for us.
> 
> 21 or so years ago we did Space Mountain.  Haven't been on it since.



Hagrid’s is a bit intense for sure. It’s the best coaster in Orlando, imo.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> Hagrid’s is a bit intense for sure. It’s the best coaster in Orlando, imo.


Now I haven't been on any of Sea World's coasters (which I hear are fantastic).  But Hagrids and Rise are 1a 1b for me as far as all rides in Orlando (can't rank one over the other since they're do different)


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> Now I haven't been on any of Sea World's coasters (which I hear are fantastic).  But Hagrids and Rise are 1a 1b for me as far as all rides in Orlando (can't rank one over the other since they're do different)



I like Hagrid’s because it’s for a wider audience. Just intense enough, but not too much to where kids are super scared. We loved it as a family.

I haven’t done Rise yet. It opened a week after we left last year. Really excited for it, though! One year to go lol


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Yep I could’ve done it all day. Lines were longer today for it than yesterday but rain helped that yesterday.



I kept getting asked which I preferred between Rise and Hagrids, and it’s impossible to compare since they’re completely different rides, but I’m not sure I’ve ever smiled ear to ear the entirety of an attraction every time I’ve ridden it like I did on Hagrids. I was blown away.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> I like Hagrid’s because it’s for a wider audience. Just intense enough, but not too much to where kids are super scared. We loved it as a family.
> 
> I haven’t done Rise yet. It opened a week after we left last year. Really excited for it, though! One year to go lol



Agreed, I found out I can't do Hulk anymore cause it just gives me such a headache, and messes with my stomach a bit.  I'm too afraid to do mummy again with my back.  But Hagrids is soo smooth and it's just pure fun


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Agreed, I found out I can't do Hulk anymore cause it just gives me such a headache, and messes with my stomach a bit.  I'm too afraid to do mummy again with my back.  But Hagrids is soo smooth and it's just pure fun



I’ve just hit the age where Matterhorn and MK Space Mountain leave me hurting, I’m afraid that more rides might be joining that list soon. But I don’t get motion sickness. I could ride Mission Space all day and not be bothered.


----------



## JaxDad

rteetz said:


> Yep I could’ve done it all day. Lines were longer today for it than yesterday but rain helped that yesterday.


I’m glad you’re having a good time! Do you have a trip report running on the DIS? I didn’t see one in any of the usual places.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> I’ve just hit the age where Matterhorn and MK Space Mountain leave me hurting, I’m afraid that more rides might be joining that list soon. But I don’t get motion sickness. I could ride Mission Space all day and not be bothered.




I did my final ride of RnR back in September 2018. My head was pounding so hard when I got off that I thought I was going to throw up. It's funny how time really is what dictates tolerance!


----------



## Justrose

SaintsManiac said:


> I did my final ride of RnR back in September 2018. My head was pounding so hard when I got off that I thought I was going to throw up. It's funny how time really is what dictates tolerance!


I can't do RnR anymore either.  My brain feels scrambled after I ride it.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Between rising #s in my area and nationwide, my state governor imposing updated restrictions (just a travel advisory) and ETA just hanging out off the coast of Florida (for now looks like no impact for this weekend) it just feels like the world is telling me I just can't go to WDW this year. 

Tried for April, rescheduled for August with full family, now a Nov weekend trip with reduced family. 

Talking with family now about our plan as our flight leaves tomorrow but ugh.... Probably removing our UOR day to come home earlier sunday so we can get tested then rather than wait til Monday.


----------



## rteetz

JaxDad said:


> I’m glad you’re having a good time! Do you have a trip report running on the DIS? I didn’t see one in any of the usual places.


No I don’t. Not sure I’ll do one or not.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/hara...P9_HsT9IzWrnOWMP0PTHRu4o3ExJNH-CB5oQzyMOmhd6A


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/hara...P9_HsT9IzWrnOWMP0PTHRu4o3ExJNH-CB5oQzyMOmhd6A


Best news,  i miss harambe market


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is looking for (or to switch around) park reservations, looks like they refilled/reallocated them for first half of December

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...ions-for-all-parks-in-first-half-of-december/


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326537953292607500


----------



## HikingFam

If you were hoping for something special to be announced for NYE, which park would you reserve? I currently have MK but am feeling like Epcot is more likely to have something. On the other hand, we will be at FW and MK is easiest...


----------



## yulilin3

HikingFam said:


> If you were hoping for something special to be announced for NYE, which park would you reserve? I currently have MK but am feeling like Epcot is more likely to have something. On the other hand, we will be at FW and MK is easiest...


Epcot


----------



## Mit88

HikingFam said:


> If you were hoping for something special to be announced for NYE, which park would you reserve? I currently have MK but am feeling like Epcot is more likely to have something. On the other hand, we will be at FW and MK is easiest...



IF (and that’s like a 0.1% if) there were to be a park that does something for NYE, it would probably be Epcot. But at this point, if there hasn’t even been any rumored chatter, the odds are almost non existent


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/hara...P9_HsT9IzWrnOWMP0PTHRu4o3ExJNH-CB5oQzyMOmhd6A



I'll be really happy if and when Tam Tam Drummers return.


----------



## osufeth24

The Ahsoka clone war sabers are out of stock. Possibly no restock rest of year


----------



## rteetz

Missed that we hit 6 million views on this thread.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Missed that we hit 6 million views on this thread.


And csnt wait til the day comes (whenever it is) that this thread is no longer needed


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CMs blocked out of Thanksgiving week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326545429417218051


----------



## birostick

Nice drizzly day here at epcot... (honestly its the best when its drizzling outside)


----------



## gottalovepluto

Looks like they went full out, at least in GDT at CSR, with Xmas decor


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is looking for (or to switch around) park reservations, looks like they refilled/reallocated them for first half of December
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...ions-for-all-parks-in-first-half-of-december/


Still not sure how this can be.  We are going early December and as of yesterday morning, DHS was out of ressies for all three buckets.  Today all three buckets have everything available.      This must be cancellations then huh?

Also, is anybody else having MDE problems signing in today?


----------



## Sarahslay

Tigger's ally said:


> Still not sure how this can be.  We are going early December and as of yesterday morning, DHS was out of ressies for all three buckets.  Today all three buckets have everything available.      This must be cancellations then huh?
> 
> Also, is anybody else having MDE problems signing in today?


I'm hoping it's cancelations, with skyrocketing cases in most areas I'm sure there are people feeling less than confident about their trips. I do have a friend in the UK who was holding out hope for her late november/early december trip that she cancelled this past weekend, sure she's not the only one from overseas that did that as they tried to cling to some kind of hope things would get better (and then they just got a second lockdown). Part of me is worried WDW is throwing caution to the wind with rising cases and going "we got plexi glass, we're good" and trying to pack the parks (covid packed, not regular holiday packed). Fingers crosses a lot of people just ditched their plans though.


----------



## MrsBooch

gottalovepluto said:


> View attachment 537745
> View attachment 537746
> Looks like they went full out, at least in GDT at CSR, with Xmas decor




WOWWW so pretty!

Is this the first of the resort decorations we've seen?

I love when these start rolling out.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> WOWWW so pretty!
> 
> Is this the first of the resort decorations we've seen?
> 
> I love when these start rolling out.


Beach Club was installing Christmas displays in the windows by the marketplace on Monday but the lobby didn’t have anything yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/hara...P9_HsT9IzWrnOWMP0PTHRu4o3ExJNH-CB5oQzyMOmhd6A


DFB mentioned that Woody's at HS has a new menu which could signal they're about to reopen too. Yay more options!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB mentioned that Woody's at HS has a new menu which could signal they're about to reopen too. Yay more options!


It's a long shot at this point, but I'd take one of those Pop Tart things or a grown-up lemonade and grilled cheese Thanksgiving week!  If not, I'm pretty excited about the new ABC menu.


----------



## Sarahslay

sullivan.kscott said:


> It's a long shot at this point, but I'd take one of those Pop Tart things or a grown-up lemonade and grilled cheese Thanksgiving week!  If not, I'm pretty excited about the new ABC menu.


I was thinking the same thing! I even told my DH last night while looking at the DFB article that I'd love to be able to go and get a lunch box tart and adult lemonade as a snack, it's been a favorite in HS since it opened.


----------



## abs1978

I keep thinking we will see extended hours for Thanksgiving week, too, but so far...nothing.  I am fine with that but would love more food options.  It's slim pickings.  I do imagine the skyrocketing cases are causing some cancellations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> View attachment 537745
> View attachment 537746
> Looks like they went full out, at least in GDT at CSR, with Xmas decor


 
Beautiful! We are booked there for Thanksgiving week next year. Wheeeeeee


----------



## birostick

If anyone else is at EPCOT and sees me with a DJ Pusheen shirt on... i'll buy you a beverage that we are closest to...  just mention disboards, or weirdly say hi biro. 

With the upvotes... im gonna head from the epcot experience towards england to see Gavin... im on my way from epcot experience at 1.48


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abs1978 said:


> I keep thinking we will see extended hours for Thanksgiving week, too, but so far...nothing.  I am fine with that but would love more food options.  It's slim pickings.  I do imagine the skyrocketing cases are causing some cancellations.



I wonder if people are also pushing vacations off following the news about the vaccine ... so combined with current situations, just thinking more optimistically of potentially being back closer to "normal" at some point.  Even if fuzzy as far as far as timing, just might be a bit more of an optimistic feeling out there, futher motivating people to push back vacations


----------



## Sarahslay

abs1978 said:


> I keep thinking we will see extended hours for Thanksgiving week, too, but so far...nothing.  I am fine with that but would love more food options.  It's slim pickings.  I do imagine the skyrocketing cases are causing some cancellations.


They already extended the hours several weeks ago, it’s fantastic compared to the original posted hours.


----------



## Sydnerella

abs1978 said:


> I keep thinking we will see extended hours for Thanksgiving week, too, but so far...nothing.  I am fine with that but would love more food options.  It's slim pickings.  I do imagine the skyrocketing cases are causing some cancellations.



Yep, we are back to debating cancelling our re-booked spring break  trip that departs next Friday and stays through the Thanksgiving weekend due to the exponential growth in cases everywhere. We have to fly from the Midwest and have been following guidelines cautiously. High school kids playing outdoor sports this fall was the least cautious thing we did. So we are growing more concerned about exposing ourselves to this greater level of risk at a time of increased community spread. We are still encouraged by the level of precautions that Disney has taken and how it is enforced. Nonetheless it is greater exposure to people in tighter quarters than we have experienced since March.  We even rebooked the Riviera to have more space to spread out as our home base if we got uncomfortable.

Has anyone come back from WDW and reported having contracted COVID? Seems like I would have heard about it through this site if not the national media...


----------



## JacknSally

Sydnerella said:


> Yep, we are back to debating cancelling our re-booked spring break  trip that departs next Friday and stays through the Thanksgiving weekend due to the exponential growth in cases everywhere. We have to fly from the Midwest and have been following guidelines cautiously. High school kids playing outdoor sports this fall was the least cautious thing we did. So we are growing more concerned about exposing ourselves to this greater level of risk at a time of increased community spread. We are still encouraged by the level of precautions that Disney has taken and how it is enforced. Nonetheless it is greater exposure to people in tighter quarters than we have experienced since March.  We even rebooked the Riviera to have more space to spread out as our home base if we got uncomfortable.
> 
> Has anyone come back from WDW and reported having contracted COVID? Seems like I would have heard about it through this site if not the national media...



*We’re in the “debating” boat with you.

There have been anecdotes online of people testing positive post-trip, but of course, they could’ve picked it up on any leg of the journey, so it can’t necessarily be attributed to the parks directly. I haven’t seen anything picked up by media.*


----------



## michellej47

abs1978 said:


> I keep thinking we will see extended hours for Thanksgiving week, too, but so far...nothing.  I am fine with that but would love more food options.  It's slim pickings.  I do imagine the skyrocketing cases are causing some cancellations.




I'm cool with all hours during Thanksgiving week except for Hollywood Studios.  When they did the extending of hours, they did every other park but that one and I have no idea why!?!?!?  Then when I saw that they extended HS hours for another week, I kept thinking sure, they'll do Thanksgiving too.  But sadly, nothing yet!


----------



## michellej47

JacknSally said:


> *We’re in the “debating” boat with you.
> 
> There have been anecdotes online of people testing positive post-trip, but of course, they could’ve picked it up on any leg of the journey, so it can’t necessarily be attributed to the parks directly. I haven’t seen anything picked up by media.*



That's the thing with travel, you never know exactly where you picked it up from.  However, if travel were causing a huge number of cases, I'm sure we'd hear about it!


----------



## fatmanatee

Sydnerella said:


> Yep, we are back to debating cancelling our re-booked spring break  trip that departs next Friday and stays through the Thanksgiving weekend due to the exponential growth in cases everywhere. We have to fly from the Midwest and have been following guidelines cautiously. High school kids playing outdoor sports this fall was the least cautious thing we did. So we are growing more concerned about exposing ourselves to this greater level of risk at a time of increased community spread. We are still encouraged by the level of precautions that Disney has taken and how it is enforced. Nonetheless it is greater exposure to people in tighter quarters than we have experienced since March.  We even rebooked the Riviera to have more space to spread out as our home base if we got uncomfortable.
> 
> Has anyone come back from WDW and reported having contracted COVID? Seems like I would have heard about it through this site if not the national media...


Early on there was a news report about a guy who may have gotten it there but we're at the point where it's hard to track who got it where, unless you're someone famous. The one thing you can say about Florida in the last few months is that there's been a lull, but that might be ending.

Anyway, as someone who signed up for Rival Run in April, I'm pretty concerned about it getting cancelled again because of the case increase.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/seco...ime-sign-installed-at-land-entrance-in-epcot/

With the push for checking everything in MDE, I'm pleasantly surprised they both thought to install this sign, AND actually did it!


----------



## etapi

It's telling that they haven't installed an FP sign alongside it.


sullivan.kscott said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/seco...ime-sign-installed-at-land-entrance-in-epcot/
> 
> With the push for checking everything in MDE, I'm pleasantly surprised they both thought to install this sign, AND actually did it!


----------



## JacknSally

sullivan.kscott said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/seco...ime-sign-installed-at-land-entrance-in-epcot/
> 
> With the push for checking everything in MDE, I'm pleasantly surprised they both thought to install this sign, AND actually did it!



*Oh this is great!*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

etapi said:


> It's telling that they haven't installed an FP sign alongside it.



already at the actual entrance to the ride they had Standby, Fast Pass, an Single Rider signs installed - I think this is just b/c the ride entrance is all the way in the back of the rear plaza so they have this as a second one so people can see the wait before walking back there if they don't have FP


----------



## cindianne320

etapi said:


> It's telling that they haven't installed an FP sign alongside it.


There is a FP and Single Rider at the real entrance. Just not at this further away one.


----------



## rteetz

Reminder to stick to park ops.


----------



## Sarahslay

deleted: don't want to get off topic, sorry!


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> I did my final ride of RnR back in September 2018. My head was pounding so hard when I got off that I thought I was going to throw up. It's funny how time really is what dictates tolerance!


Yes! I can’t do any of that anymore which is why I love Disney vs other parks.


----------



## yulilin3

Was at Epcot this morning/early afternoon and it was the most  "alive" I've seen it yet, there were lines for the food booths but never waited more than 5 min, all the booths were open today which was nice, people seem to have "found" the Morocco wall, lots of people giggling and taking funny pics with it, I wonder how long it will take Disney to do something about it, lol. 
Alice was meeting (distanced) at the flower garden behind the gift shops at UK, very cute setting


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> Was at Epcot this morning/early afternoon and it was the most  "alive" I've seen it yet, there were lines for the food booths but never waited more than 5 min, all the booths were open today which was nice, people seem to have "found" the Morocco wall, lots of people giggling and taking funny pics with it, I wonder how long it will take Disney to do something about it, lol.
> Alice was meeting (distanced) at the flower garden behind the gift shops at UK, very cute setting


 I must be getting old, but I really wonder - does Disney need to "do something about it" or do people need to grow up?  It's been like that for how many years?

ETA - sorry, I know this is off-topic.  I'll say no more.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> already at the actual entrance to the ride they had Standby, Fast Pass, an Single Rider signs installed - I think this is just b/c the ride entrance is all the way in the back of the rear plaza so they have this as a second one so people can see the wait before walking back there if they don't have FP


Let’s be real, though, it might drive some impulse buys of a crepe or two if people meandered back there looking for wait times!


----------



## yulilin3

CarolynFH said:


> I must be getting old, but I really wonder - does Disney need to "do something about it" or do people need to grow up?  It's been like that for how many years?
> 
> ETA - sorry, I know this is off-topic.  I'll say no more.


I don't mind it at all and people can blow off some steam with some harmless fun, I think it's funny it's becoming a thing now, before I never saw people actively looking for it, today I was there for less than 5 minutes walking around and saw 3 groups come and get pictures


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> Was at Epcot this morning/early afternoon and it was the most  "alive" I've seen it yet, there were lines for the food booths but never waited more than 5 min, all the booths were open today which was nice, people seem to have "found" the Morocco wall, lots of people giggling and taking funny pics with it, I wonder how long it will take Disney to do something about it, lol.
> Alice was meeting (distanced) at the flower garden behind the gift shops at UK, very cute setting


I feel really out of touch for some odd reason, have no clue what the Morocco wall is and why all of a sudden people are giggling and taking funny pics with it.


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> I don't mind it at all and people can blow off some steam with some harmless fun, I think it's funny it's becoming a thing now, before I never saw people actively looking for it, today I was there for less than 5 minutes walking around and saw 3 groups come and get pictures



Ok, I'm dying to know what this is all about...


----------



## yulilin3

Sarahslay said:


> I feel really out of touch for some odd reason, have no clue what the Morocco wall is and why all of a sudden people are giggling and taking funny pics with it.


I'm sure we won't see it featured on the Disney Parks Blog


----------



## JacknSally

Sarahslay said:


> I feel really out of touch for some odd reason, have no clue what the Morocco wall is and why all of a sudden people are giggling and taking funny pics with it.





Befferk said:


> Ok, I'm dying to know what this is all about...



*There’s a sculpted part of the wall toward the back of the pavilion that is shaped... anatomically.*


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure we won't see it featured on the Disney Parks Blog
> View attachment 537825View attachment 537826


It's funny I have walked past that 5 million times and never noticed it lol


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> I'm sure we won't see it featured on the Disney Parks Blog
> View attachment 537825View attachment 537826



Thanks for the visual! I needed a laugh today!


----------



## yulilin3

Befferk said:


> Thanks for the visual! I needed a laugh today!


I think we all need a laugh now and if it's a silly, childish laugh the better, and also totally on topic cause this is operational, like people can come back there and get pictures, lol. 
Ok I'm done


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> I think we all need a laugh now and if it's a silly, childish laugh the better, and also totally on topic cause this is operational, like people can come back there and get pictures, lol.
> Ok I'm done


And with the Morocco restaurant closing soon it could turn out to be one of the only “destinations” of the pavilion left.


----------



## Mit88

That’s a strong...stiff wall


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> That’s a strong...stiff wall


We were actually alerted to that wall years and years ago by our boat driver for an Illuminations viewing cruise. We visited it on most trips just to see if anyone else had ever started noticing it but every time we would venture back there no one ever seemed to see it. My guess is now more Dis’ers will start looking at it and it will eventually become a “thing” at the park. Sorry for the double entendres there.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> I think we all need a laugh now and if it's a silly, childish laugh the better, and also totally on topic cause this is operational, like people can come back there and get pictures, lol.
> Ok I'm done



OK - I really lost it when you said it was "operational".


----------



## osufeth24

rpb718 said:


> OK - I really lost it when you said it was "operational".


----------



## Princess Merida

So I’m back home now sad because I left Disney, hate that part, but had a great trip. 
 HWS was great!  We were able to ride everything we wanted.  We did choose to skip muppets and Frozen.  I was out voted on Frozen.  Ride times:
MMRR rope drop 15 min
TOT no time posted had just opened walk on
RNR posted 50 actual 30
TSM posted 40 actual 20
ROTR walk on when called
MFSR posted 80 actual 45
ST posted 20 actual 10
ASSposted 20 actual 20
SDD posted 60 actual 30 at park closing
Rosies was the only place we ate at this trip that took a really hard stance on mobile order, but I’m okay with that since they have an allergy menu up.  I enjoyed the social distancing in lines.  I wish that would stay.  It definitely won’t lol.  The no drinking in line is excessive in my opinion.  I saw people doing it anyway, but I follow rules even if I disagree so we didn’t and my daughter was so thirsty.   Never felt unsafe.  Sure there are crowds here and there, but if you aren’t comfortable being closer than 6 feet to another person you have plenty of space to avoid them.  Plexiglass and barriers take from the beauty of some things, but if that’s what it takes to open so be it.  Hopefully we are all out of this soon.  I don’t think we will be back until things are more normal.  We have been twice since the pandemic started.  Once for just the resorts when DVC opened in June and just now.  I don’t like not doing all the parks, but I can’t justify full price tickets for my family of 4 with the parks in their current state.  Oh how I miss fireworks!  Hoping for August to work out and if not then maybe next Christmas or both.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Princess Merida said:


> So I’m back home now sad because I left Disney, hate that part, but had a great trip.
> HWS was great!  We were able to ride everything we wanted.  We did choose to skip muppets and Frozen.  I was out voted on Frozen.  Ride times:
> MMRR rope drop 15 min
> TOT no time posted had just opened walk on
> RNR posted 50 actual 30
> TSM posted 40 actual 20
> ROTR walk on when called
> MFSR posted 80 actual 45
> ST posted 20 actual 10
> ASSposted 20 actual 20
> SDD posted 60 actual 30 at park closing
> Rosies was the only place we ate at this trip that took a really hard stance on mobile order, but I’m okay with that since they have an allergy menu up.  I enjoyed the social distancing in lines.  I wish that would stay.  It definitely won’t lol.  The no drinking in line is excessive in my opinion.  I saw people doing it anyway, but I follow rules even if I disagree so we didn’t and my daughter was so thirsty.   Never felt unsafe.  Sure there are crowds here and there, but if you aren’t comfortable being closer than 6 feet to another person you have plenty of space to avoid them.  Plexiglass and barriers take from the beauty of some things, but if that’s what it takes to open so be it.  Hopefully we are all out of this soon.  I don’t think we will be back until things are more normal.  We have been twice since the pandemic started.  Once for just the resorts when DVC opened in June and just now.  I don’t like not doing all the parks, but I can’t justify full price tickets for my family of 4 with the parks in their current state.  Oh how I miss fireworks!  Hoping for August to work out and if not then maybe next Christmas or both.


We also just returned, and while I don't necessarily think this will be everyone's experience, we did see CMs letting people drink in the outdoor sections of several lines. In all instances, guests were told to finish or throw away their drinks before entering an indoor area.

There was actually a management CM outside HM, and she was telling ppl they could drink but to finish up before going under the green canopy. On two separate days, we also saw guests who were told to stand to the side once they got to the actual entrance of the normal TOT queue to finish up drinks before continuing on (the line wrapped around the courtyard outside the TOT exit and ppl were drinking in that portion of the queue). However, we did hear live announcement while we were in the outdoor section of the Dinosaur line where a CM got on and said no eating or drinking at all.


----------



## rteetz

Moving on from the wall please...


----------



## rpb718

Many years from now, someone will do a search on this site for just about anything at WDW and beyond and this thread will pop up somewhere in their list.   God help them.


----------



## HokieRaven5

To update my story from yesterday, everyone in my family group is still on board with going and we will be flying down this evening!

I will try to post something about skyliner operations as best I can Friday or Saturday with the earlier opening at DHS. We're staying at CBR so I will be coming from that perspective!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> To update my story from yesterday, everyone in my family group is still on board with going and we will be flying down this evening!
> 
> I will try to post something about skyliner operations as best I can Friday or Saturday with the earlier opening at DHS. We're staying at CBR so I will be coming from that perspective!



Good luck and have magical trip!


----------



## rteetz

Some resort decor went up last night.


----------



## atricks

Royal Caribbean is legit asking for cruise Volunteers as of a few minutes ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326875069075738625
Link to signup:
https://cruisesimulationform.questi...hChUrMF-AwpTyJowX5AUAxLbTPs3HkaHrQCOJMTDGUzM0

facebook group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/rcibackatsea/


----------



## MrsBooch

Looks like Wilderness Lodge is decorated - I saw pics on a FB group - the tree and wreaths and garland - YIPEE


----------



## rteetz

I prefer the Morocco wall talk to that...


----------



## rteetz

A separate thread has been started for today’s earnings call. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-q4-and-full-year-earnings-for-2020.3818174/


----------



## Flamingeaux

Sarahslay said:


> It's funny I have walked past that 5 million times and never noticed it lol



How many times have you walked by the "peeing Gaston"?  Aahh, no one pees like Gaston!!!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Sarahslay said:


> It's funny I have walked past that 5 million times and never noticed it lol


OMG I have never noticed it either.. IMHO I think it's hysterical, harmless humor and fun is what everyone needs right now, think somethings are taken way too seriously and this is great.  I will have to personally seek it out on our Epcot day..can't believe I never noticed it...


----------



## skeeter31

First cruise ship to sail in Caribbean post COVID has a positive passenger. Cruise set sail Saturday and required multiple negative tests prior to boarding. But no masks required once on board. Roughly 50 passengers. Now all in quarantine in their rooms while ship returns to original port.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ean-cruise-March-tests-positive-COVID-19.html


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> I prefer the Morocco wall talk to that...



You drive a hard bargain there. Really hope the group stays firm on your directives here.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> First cruise ship to sail in Caribbean post COVID has a positive passenger. Cruise set sail Saturday and required multiple negative tests prior to boarding. But no masks required once on board. Roughly 50 passengers. Now all in quarantine in their rooms while ship returns to original port.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ean-cruise-March-tests-positive-COVID-19.html



Stinks.  Cruising is going to be tough to execute safely without herd immunity.

I wonder if places like Disney World or cruise lines will require immunization proof eventually.   

Could be the only way to safely increase capacity.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> Stinks.  Cruising is going to be tough to execute safely without herd immunity.
> 
> I wonder if places like Disney World or cruise lines will require immunization proof eventually.
> 
> Could be the only way to safely increase capacity.


Wouldn’t shock me if they do require proof after it’s widely available. Otherwise they will have to wait until the situation improves at large.


----------



## Farro

CSR peoples! Possible good news!

Look what has hours starting next Wednesday (none before)....hope not a glitch!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/coronado-springs-resort/cafe-rix/
*Cafe Rix - Temporarily Unavailable*
Dining located in Disney's Coronado Springs Resort
Choose from an array of pastries, yogurts, fruits and salads, along with sweets like dessert cakes, gelatos and sorbets. Specialty coffees, smoothies, beer and wine are also available.
View Menu


American
Quick Service

Dining Plans Are Temporarily Unavailable

*Wednesday, November 18, 2020
7:00 AM to 12:30 PM
and
4:30 PM to 10:00 PM*


----------



## runningstitch

Forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask this, and feel free to redirect....but is the Savanna viewing area (where the animals are located off the main lobby) open to visitors in AKL, even though Jambo House is still closed? Thanks!


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone see any holiday merchandise out yet?


----------



## rteetz

runningstitch said:


> Forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask this, and feel free to redirect....but is the Savanna viewing area (where the animals are located off the main lobby) open to visitors in AKL, even though Jambo House is still closed? Thanks!


Yep


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone see any holiday merchandise out yet?


All of it is out.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/affection-section-to-reopen-this-weekend-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/affection-section-to-reopen-this-weekend-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Well, that's not something I expected to open anytime soon. Interesting...


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/affection-section-to-reopen-this-weekend-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


I hope it’s real & not a usual IT glitch. DS loves this!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...P7MQafd2_SizSZZtlU9rcqiBI6Sac7p7JwcMc-Jm0g_iE


----------



## babydoll65

Farro said:


> CSR peoples! Possible good news!
> 
> Look what has hours starting next Wednesday (none before)....hope not a glitch!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/coronado-springs-resort/cafe-rix/
> *Cafe Rix - Temporarily Unavailable*
> Dining located in Disney's Coronado Springs Resort
> Choose from an array of pastries, yogurts, fruits and salads, along with sweets like dessert cakes, gelatos and sorbets. Specialty coffees, smoothies, beer and wine are also available.
> View Menu
> 
> 
> American
> Quick Service
> 
> Dining Plans Are Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> *Wednesday, November 18, 2020
> 7:00 AM to 12:30 PM
> and
> 4:30 PM to 10:00 PM*


This is great  Wish El Mercado would open but at least there are some decent options. I'm not arriving till February so here's hoping.


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/affection-section-to-reopen-this-weekend-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



OMG this would be great, I've always skipped Rafiki's Planet Watch and I'm itching to go this trip.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> I hope it’s real & not a usual IT glitch. DS loves this!


I’ll believe this one after someone visits on Sunday or after. That screams IT issue to me, like how hours showed up for ESPN Club after 11/2 but that’s not opening anytime soon.


----------



## cristen72

Has the ability to pay off your balance online changed due to Covid?   I swear in the past I thought I could log into the website and pay off my trip.   This is the first time I’ve ever had a room only reservation though.

We go next month - anyone recall what the deadline for payment is?


----------



## lampshadehead

cristen72 said:


> Has the ability to pay off your balance online changed due to Covid?   I swear in the past I thought I could log into the website and pay off my trip.   This is the first time I’ve ever had a room only reservation though.
> 
> We go next month - anyone recall what the deadline for payment is?


If its room only, I believe that the balance is charged to the card on file once you have checked in.


----------



## Funfire240

skeeter31 said:


> I’ll believe this one after someone visits on Sunday or after. That screams IT issue to me, like how hours showed up for ESPN Club after 11/2 but that’s not opening anytime soon.



I'm going to agree with this post.  I hate to bust anyone's bubbles but earlier I was looking around in hopes BBB or Harmony Barber would be open in 2 weeks (I know, I don't think it would ever happen but wishful thinking and was bored at the moment) and I got my hopes up at first when I saw the same thing on those pages where it hadn't previously been


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> CSR peoples! Possible good news!
> 
> Look what has hours starting next Wednesday (none before)....hope not a glitch!
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/coronado-springs-resort/cafe-rix/
> *Cafe Rix - Temporarily Unavailable*
> Dining located in Disney's Coronado Springs Resort
> Choose from an array of pastries, yogurts, fruits and salads, along with sweets like dessert cakes, gelatos and sorbets. Specialty coffees, smoothies, beer and wine are also available.
> View Menu
> 
> 
> American
> Quick Service
> 
> Dining Plans Are Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> *Wednesday, November 18, 2020
> 7:00 AM to 12:30 PM
> and
> 4:30 PM to 10:00 PM*


I also believe that Mercado is preparing to reopen based on a job posting from Palmas.


----------



## mattpeto

LSUmiss said:


> I hope it’s real & not a usual IT glitch. DS loves this!



I noticed that the Animation Experience was open.  Has it been open the whole time?


----------



## michellej47

figmentfinesse said:


> OMG this would be great, I've always skipped Rafiki's Planet Watch and I'm itching to go this trip.




Same.  We have never been and were hoping that with the longer hours when we are there that we could do it!  We go Thanksgiving week!


----------



## michellej47

mattpeto said:


> I noticed that the Animation Experience was open.  Has it been open the whole time?



I believe it has from what I have read.


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> First cruise ship to sail in Caribbean post COVID has a positive passenger. Cruise set sail Saturday and required multiple negative tests prior to boarding. But no masks required once on board. Roughly 50 passengers. Now all in quarantine in their rooms while ship returns to original port.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ean-cruise-March-tests-positive-COVID-19.html


Why won't they learn? Iv read of at least one other "trial" cruise - i think it was in the med and likewise it resulted in cases and everyone quaratining.

Cruising in covid times is just a ridiculously bad idea.


----------



## cristen72

mattpeto said:


> I noticed that the Animation Experience was open.  Has it been open the whole time?



We did the animation experience the first week of September


----------



## Sarahslay

cristen72 said:


> Has the ability to pay off your balance online changed due to Covid?   I swear in the past I thought I could log into the website and pay off my trip.   This is the first time I’ve ever had a room only reservation though.
> 
> We go next month - anyone recall what the deadline for payment is?


You can call and pay it, but unfortunately you can't pay a room only online. You can just wait until day of and it'll be charge to the card on file, but I always call. It's automated and pretty simple (unless like me you have moved and your address doesn't match the billing address for your card yet, and the system doesn't understand the new road name)


----------



## only hope

Distancing has been eliminated on Haunted Mansion and Little Mermaid, at least today. Every car was being filled. They may as well take the distancing part off of the website as so many queues and attractions don’t keep people 6+ feet apart in every direction. We registered a formal complaint as we left. Too many people here too- very hard to distance while walking around for the most part.


----------



## Shellbells

We got back yesterday from a 7 night stay at  CSR. We did all 4 parks, twice at HS and twice at AK. 
We found the wait times to be pretty accurate with a few exceptions here and there. There are just so many lines. Lines to eat, lines to shop, lines for rides. It got tiresome. 
The humidity was crazy and made the masks hard to deal with.
Mobile order works just like everyone says it does. If you wait until you are hungry and order you'll have a wait. If you order ahead of time and click "I'm here" when you get there, the wait isn't too bad.
Our last night was at MK and we always stop and get carmel apples and treats on the way out. They were sold out of all the apples and most of the other treats. 
Mask compliance was pretty good and people social distanced well in lines.
With the lack of shows and the lines pouring out into the parks walkways they feel very crowded. 
I wouldn't recommend going if this is a first time trip. We had lowered our expectations and while it was nice to get out of the house this was our least favorite trip. For us, I just don't think it's worth the cost right now.
We didn't love CSR so that didn't help either. 
My DH is a big golfer and wants to go back in February. He loves the courses there and always has a great time while golfing. I'm the Disney lover and usually can't wait to start planning our next trip. I'd rather wait but we'll see.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> Distancing has been eliminated on Haunted Mansion and Little Mermaid, at least today. Every car was being filled. They may as well take the distancing part off of the website as so many queues and attractions don’t keep people 6+ feet apart in every direction. We registered a formal complaint as we left. Too many people here too- very hard to distance while walking around for the most part.


They filled every car on Saturday too. On an omnimover you are separated though so it really doesn’t bother me much there. This is why you have plexiglass on other ride vehicles.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> I noticed that the Animation Experience was open.  Has it been open the whole time?


Yes as far as I know.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> They filled every car on Saturday too. On an omnimover you are separated though so it really doesn’t bother me much there. This is why you have plexiglass on other ride vehicles.


Yes. I think it’s silly that they ever didn’t fill every car in those rides.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326996710661390338


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Yes. I think it’s silly that they ever didn’t fill every car in those rides.



If you cough on the back of the persons clamshell in front of you, what is it going to do?


----------



## Sarahslay

only hope said:


> Distancing has been eliminated on Haunted Mansion and Little Mermaid, at least today. Every car was being filled. They may as well take the distancing part off of the website as so many queues and attractions don’t keep people 6+ feet apart in every direction. We registered a formal complaint as we left. Too many people here too- very hard to distance while walking around for the most part.


They do have the markers down and plexi glass berriers where need be, but it's up to the patrons to follow directions and stop on their marks. It's no more crowded right now than it has been, I think I've had atleast one friend down there every week since August, and after seeing their posts and talking with them about their experience I think it may be time to get your expectations in check. It is nearly impossible to always be at least 6 feet from every single person, but it's not like you're standing shoulder to shoulder with them either, just keep moving and if you need to find a quiet spot and take a break.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> If you cough on the back of the persons clamshell in front of you, what is it going to do?


turn it in to a doom buggy?


----------



## only hope

Plexiglass is not a replacement for distancing, whether in a queue or on an attraction. Omnimovers don’t have you six feet apart when the vehicle turns sideways. We went in August and September; MK was def more crowded today than our other two visits. Even when everyone stands on a marker that is six feet+ away from the next party , you’re still frequently within six feet because theres not enough space diagonally or you’re right next to someone with some plexiglass inbetween.


----------



## LSUmiss

only hope said:


> Plexiglass is not a replacement for distancing, whether in a queue or on an attraction. Omnimovers don’t have you six feet apart when the vehicle turns sideways. We went in August and September; MK was def more crowded today than our other two visits. Even when everyone stands on a marker that is six feet+ away from the next party , you’re still frequently within six feet because theres not enough space diagonally or you’re right next to someone with some plexiglass inbetween.


So what should Disney do then? I think they’ve taken reasonable precautions & it’s up to individuals to decide for themselves what they feel comfortable with.


----------



## only hope

LSUmiss said:


> So what should Disney do then? I think they’ve taken reasonable precautions & it’s up to individuals to decide for themselves what they feel comfortable with.



They should keep people 6 feet + apart on rides and in queues, like their website claims they are doing. Universals queues are set up much better. Rarely are we within six feet of anyone in any direction there in queues.


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> They should keep people 6 feet + apart on rides and in queues, like their website claims they are doing. Universals queues are set up much better. Rarely are we within six feet of anyone in any direction there in queues.



You mean like on Hagrids where in the last room theres not a single distancing marker in the entire room? Or how they were the first ones to allow riders sitting in consecutive rows (sans Plexiglass)?


----------



## only hope

I don’t do the major coasters so haven’t experienced that.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

only hope said:


> They should keep people 6 feet + apart on rides and in queues, like their website claims they are doing. Universals queues are set up much better. Rarely are we within six feet of anyone in any direction there in queues.


We go next week, and have been to only HS and both UOR and SW previously since reopening. I found queue setup to be pretty uniform across all 3 brands. They’re trying their darndest but people (guests) can fall into their old theme park habits pretty easily. A stern look over the mask or a polite “excuse me” go a long way.
I’m truly sorry you felt uncomfortable; it can make a trip feel pretty crummy. But maybe a theme park right now wasn’t the ideal place to be if you could potentially feel that way if your local Cracker Barrel was approaching its legally allowed capacity.


----------



## Mit88

So then you’re generalizing based on half an experience.


----------



## andyman8

only hope said:


> Distancing has been eliminated on Haunted Mansion and Little Mermaid, at least today. Every car was being filled. They may as well take the distancing part off of the website as so many queues and attractions don’t keep people 6+ feet apart in every direction. We registered a formal complaint as we left. Too many people here too- very hard to distance while walking around for the most part.





rteetz said:


> They filled every car on Saturday too. On an omnimover you are separated though so it really doesn’t bother me much there. This is why you have plexiglass on other ride vehicles.





LSUmiss said:


> Yes. I think it’s silly that they ever didn’t fill every car in those rides.





LSUmiss said:


> So what should Disney do then? I think they’ve taken reasonable precautions & it’s up to individuals to decide for themselves what they feel comfortable with.


Well, I hope everyone can agree here that any sort of spread tied back to a major Florida theme park would be extraordinarily bad news for the parks, and with the current caseloads across the United States, the risk for that is greater now than before. So I hope Disney and all other operators are taking every precaution to keep that from happening. As always, Safety comes before Efficiency.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> Well, I hope everyone can agree here that any sort of spread tied back to a major Florida theme park would be extraordinarily bad news for the parks, and with the current caseloads across the United States, the risk for that is greater now than before. So I hope Disney and all other operators are taking every precaution to keep that from happening. As always, Safety comes before Efficiency.


100%. I’d be horrified to get on any boat ride at full capacity, even with dividers. I’m not totally sure how I feel about Rise, quite honest. But the omnimovers like Nemo, HM, and LM?  I really don’t see the issue there. Maybe you’re briefly staring at someone as the vehicles turn, and I’m not sure how far apart they are. But the overall experience can’t be much more than bumping into the distanced bubble of the same shopper a couple times at Kohl’s trying to find the right pair of jeans.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

sullivan.kscott said:


> We go next week, and have been to only HS and both UOR and SW previously since reopening. I found queue setup to be pretty uniform across all 3 brands. They’re trying their darndest but people (guests) can fall into their old theme park habits pretty easily. A stern look over the mask or a polite “excuse me” go a long way.
> I’m truly sorry you felt uncomfortable; it can make a trip feel pretty crummy. But maybe a theme park right now wasn’t the ideal place to be if you could potentially feel that way if your local Cracker Barrel was approaching its legally allowed capacity.


We haven't been to the other parks, but we've been to WDW twice since reopening (and going again in 9 days). I think they've done a good job trying to distance people as far as markers and plexiglass go, but at some point the responsibility does fall on guests. I'm not sure what experiences the previous poster had, but we were also just at all 4 parks a few days ago, and thought that ride queue were well distanced. For the most part, guests stood at the markers. The system did seem to break down a bit on switchbacks where guests didn't pay attention to there not being any markers in some areas (to better distance guests in lines); and sometimes parties (usually 4+ people together) would take up enough space that if we stood on the next marker we would be much less than 6 feet away. But it was easy to hang back, and no one ever told us to move up all the way. We also found that if we adhered to the actual placement of markers on switchbacks, other guests noticed and did the same.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Heads up to those traveling Thanksgiving weekend - Chapek just said so far they have been averaging ~77% of the reduced occupancy but are "close to capacity" for Thanksgiving week


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327005032189894658


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We haven't been to the other parks, but we've been to WDW twice since reopening (and going again in 9 days). I think they've done a good job trying to distance people as far as markers and plexiglass go, but at some point the responsibility does fall on guests. I'm not sure what experiences the previous poster had, but we were also just at all 4 parks a few days ago, and thought that ride queue were well distanced. For the most part, guests stood at the markers. The system did seem to break down a bit on switchbacks where guests didn't pay attention to there not being any markers in some areas (to better distance guests in lines); and sometimes parties (usually 4+ people together) would take up enough space that if we stood on the next marker we would be much less than 6 feet away. But it was easy to hang back, and no one ever told us to move up all the way. We also found that if we adhered to the actual placement of markers on switchbacks, other guests noticed and did the same.


We did the same thing a couple times. Almost obnoxiously telling our boys to look for the next line/marker. It’s amazing to see people who mean well then “fall in line.”  
We touch down at MCO 11/21, so our dates line up!  Look for that ONE family with matching shirts and I’ll buy you a distanced drink of choice!  Cheers and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mit88

Anyone ask Bobby if there’s a plan in place if there’s a countrywide shutdown again in late January?


----------



## anthony2k7

only hope said:


> Plexiglass is not a replacement for distancing, whether in a queue or on an attraction. Omnimovers don’t have you six feet apart when the vehicle turns sideways. We went in August and September; MK was def more crowded today than our other two visits. Even when everyone stands on a marker that is six feet+ away from the next party , you’re still frequently within six feet because theres not enough space diagonally or you’re right next to someone with some plexiglass inbetween.


Exactly, if you're stopped for a while whilst sideways and not 6ft apart. Not good.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009640408698880
Lol “Now” at 35%. Surrrre


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009640408698880
> Lol “Now” at 35%. Surrrre


Chapek noted they have become more efficient at how they operate during these times. He also said they have become more creative in how they measure capacity areas so yes I do believe this is a more recent change.


----------



## anthony2k7

Increasing capacity whilst cases across country setting record highs each day.... interesting.


----------



## rteetz

anthony2k7 said:


> Increasing capacity whilst cases across country setting record highs each day.... interesting.


They are a business and they are operating still under guidelines. They aren’t going full bore.


----------



## yulilin3

Hey if anyone is coming and want a low crowd level park come to sea world,  we had less than 100 people in the park today and had to close early,  got 3 hours cut from my paycheck. Honestly the Disney parks are doing fine and again no outbreak has been linked to them


----------



## Eeyore daily

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009640408698880
> Lol “Now” at 35%. Surrrre


Right before my trip awesome. They honestly should have lowered capacity for thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Anyone ask Bobby if there’s a plan in place if there’s a countrywide shutdown again in late January?


If you ask "Bobby," the pandemic ended in July when WDW reopened and the only reason DL (and now DLP) isn't open is because California is being mean. It's a smooth ascent to a vaccine.

P.S. 77% full is lower than I expected and not good news, given the likelihood of more cancelations than new bookings for the remainder of the year.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> They are a business and they are operating still under guidelines. They aren’t going full bore.


Im so done with the constant need to troll.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> If you ask "Bobby," the pandemic ended in July when WDW reopened and the only reason DL (and now DLP) isn't open is because California is being mean. It's a smooth ascent to a vaccine.
> 
> P.S. 77% full is lower than I expected and not good news, given the likelihood of more cancelations than new bookings for the remainder of the year.


77% is right about where I expected. Hotels usually don’t hit much higher than 90% for Disney. This number also doesn’t include currently closed hotels.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> If you ask "Bobby," the pandemic ended in July when WDW reopened and the only reason DL (and now DLP) isn't open is because California is being mean. It's a smooth ascent to a vaccine.
> 
> P.S. 77% full is lower than I expected and not good news, given the likelihood of more cancelations than new bookings for the remainder of the year.



I wouldn’t say he thinks the pandemic ended in July, and I’m assuming that statement was at least somewhat hyperbolic. He does have a business to run, and if he wasn’t concerned about the pandemic they probably would have opened when Universal did. I do find the constant blame finger pointing at Newsom ridiculous, not because I don’t think the parks should be open, but because it does no good PR wise for them outside of the California based Disney-Die Hards


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> 77% is right about where I expected. Hotels usually don’t hit much higher than 90% for Disney. This number also doesn’t include currently closed hotels.


Was he talking about Park Pass reservations or hotel reservations? I thought he was talking about Park Pass reservations but I may have misheard.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Was he talking about Park Pass reservations or hotel reservations? I thought he was talking about Park Pass reservations but I may have misheard.


When they give that number it’s usually hotel occupancy so that’s what I was assuming. They have never previously given park numbers.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> 77% is right about where I expected. Hotels usually don’t hit much higher than 90% for Disney. This number also doesn’t include currently closed hotels.



The 77% was based on the 25% though, right? Maybe because of trends and they saw it possibly reaching 100% is why, or partially why they raised it to 35%?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Anyone ask Bobby if there’s a plan in place if there’s a countrywide shutdown again in late January?


Without heading down a rabbit hole, the steps that would need to be taken to make a shutdown national aren’t likely to happen. Maybe public pressure would cause state action in a lot of places. About the only thing that can be done without significant action would be shutting down commercial airspace.
So, for the driving distance folks and locals at a minimum, WDW is likely to stay open. And Dr Fauci did say that we can expect wide roll out of one or two vaccines by late April, so Q3 and Q4 look pretty good for Disney as a whole.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> The 77% was based on the 25% though, right? Maybe because of trends and they saw it possibly reaching 100% is why, or partially why they raised it to 35%?


I’ve always assumed the resorts are operating much higher than 25% because not all of them are open and because DVC needs the availability. Parks are different and operating now at 35%.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I wouldn’t say he thinks the pandemic ended in July, and I’m assuming that statement was at least somewhat hyperbolic. He does have a business to run, and if he wasn’t concerned about the pandemic they probably would have opened when Universal did. I do find the constant blame finger pointing at Newsom ridiculous, not because I don’t think the parks should be open, but because it does no good PR wise for them outside of the California based Disney-Die Hards


Hyperbolic, yes, but I still maintain the same sentiment with which I've walked away from the last few earnings calls: the executive team is treating this as a linear ascent or recovery, and it's just not that. Given the nature of the situation, the recovery or "rising out" of the pandemic is going to be an ebb and flow. There will be progress and some backtracking then more progress. We've already seen that in some businesses (just ask the airlines). I understand his job is to project confidence, but his job is also to position the whole company (not just DTC/D+) to weather the immediate future. While I don't see a scenario where WDW shuts down again, I think it's very likely that bookings will not be nearly as strong in Q2 as they were in Q1. My frustration extrapolates beyond DPEP. TV and film production, for example, is likelier to slow or stop than WDW's operations are, but that could still have a large impact on the company. This is especially true when you have highly-paid talent and unions involved. What's the contingency plan for that? The media world right now is highly complicated and volatile and TWDC seems to be the only company I've heard from that won't publicly acknowledge any of that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eeyore daily said:


> Right before my trip awesome. They honestly should have lowered capacity for thanksgiving and Christmas.


With Christmas being six weeks away I wouldn’t be shocked to see them raise capacity again. Seems that if the demand is there, they’ll increase it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

This might be a little premature because the Christmas season and it’s 5k varieties of churros will keep us coming for now, but I have a question. If parks are hitting near the 35% capacity, or at least the park pass is filling up in some places, at what point do they call back stage shows? Estimates were that parks operated on a roughly 50% occupancy a barrage day, right?  Wouldn’t it make sense to have a place to put guests if there are that many more of them?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> Hyperbolic, yes, but I still maintain the same sentiment with which I've walked away from the last few earnings calls: the executive team is treating this as a linear ascent or recovery, and it's just not that. Given the nature of the situation, the recovery or "rising out" of the pandemic is going to be an ebb and flow. There will be progress and some backtracking then more progress. We've already seen that in some businesses (just ask the airlines). I understand his job is to project confidence, but his job is also to position the whole company (not just DTC/D+) to weather the immediate future. While I don't see a scenario where WDW shuts down again, I think it's very likely that bookings will not be nearly as strong in Q2 as they were in Q1. My frustration extrapolates beyond DPEP. TV and film production, for example, is likelier to slow or stop than WDW's operations are, but that could still have a large impact on the company. This is especially true when you have highly-paid talent and unions involved. What's the contingency plan for that? The media world right now is highly complicated and volatile and TWDC seems to be the only company I've heard from that won't publicly acknowledge any of that.


I’m sure some of that has to do with the pep rally nature of these calls, but I see your point on the linear path argument. Maybe we’ll learn more when they hash out details on DTC next month. The monopoly type umbrella that they could operate in is intriguing, and Netflix and Amazon have put out some great content lately.
I agree that they’re going to need some big theater releases for the foreseeable future, but new content shouldn’t be too much of an issue, honestly. So much can be created in Oceania, which has opened to new filming and has a pretty good grasp on the pandemic.


----------



## rockpiece

If they are going to increase capacity on the rides with plexiglass that is not a reason to let more freaking people into the park, have they not seen the lines at Hollywood Studios. They need to drop capacity back down imo.


----------



## rosieposie3

I assume increased park capacity would be tied to increased offerings? Fingers crossed.


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327009640408698880
> Lol “Now” at 35%. Surrrre



The planned increase has probably catapulted the plexiglass installs and the rumors about rushing back nighttime entertainment.  

Not sure how I feel about this honestly.


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> The planned increase has probably catapulted the plexiglass installs and the rumors about rushing back nighttime entertainment.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this honestly.



From what ive seen in the community, most restaurants are acting like covid doesnt exist, so it wouldnt surprise me if Disney follows.   Lines were modersate this week... sometimes absurd, sometimes completely empty.  Its basically a whole new touring plan.


----------



## anthony2k7

mattpeto said:


> The planned increase has probably catapulted the plexiglass installs and the rumors about rushing back nighttime entertainment.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this honestly.


Its got a bit of a "make hay while the sun shines" feel to me. They’re trying to make as much money as they can whilst they can.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> The planned increase has probably catapulted the plexiglass installs and the rumors about rushing back nighttime entertainment.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this honestly.


It does seem like odd timing, doesn’t it?  It’s going to be an interesting next few months. 
I don’t remember exactly how it lined up, but we flew to Orlando this summer when Montana had like 150-200 cases daily and Florida had hit the big 15k number within a week or two of our departure. It was a little scary but we made the best of it.
Every Saturday, I turn on about an hour of college football and I’m more shocked at the fans than the game.
Getting back to “normal” is going to be an interesting mental exercise, even after things improve.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

anthony2k7 said:


> Its got a bit of a "make hay while the sun shines" feel to me. They’re trying to make as much money as they can whilst they can.


Yeah, I do think “the suits” are pushing WDW to carry the weight for the rest of their wholly owned Parks & Experiences brands, since they’re the only ones legally able to operate at all. And they’re definitely pushing the boundaries at what is the wrong time. 
I also don’t fault them for it from a business perspective. Target is a bit crowded around here from time to time, too, and they don’t have staff reminding customers to wear a mask and stay off my backside in the checkout lane.


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> Heads up to those traveling Thanksgiving weekend - Chapek just said so far they have been averaging ~77% of the reduced occupancy but are "close to capacity" for Thanksgiving week
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327005032189894658


Well I kinda figured since a lot of the parks (MK & HS) have no availability all week for any bucket. But it is still reduced capacity, it will not be normal thanksgiving, but people just need to check their expectations (including myself).


----------



## andyman8

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yeah, I do think “the suits” are pushing WDW to carry the weight for the rest of their wholly owned Parks & Experiences brands, since they’re the only ones legally able to operate at all. And they’re definitely pushing the boundaries at what is the wrong time.
> I also don’t fault them for it from a business perspective. Target is a bit crowded around here from time to time, too, and they don’t have staff reminding customers to wear a mask and stay off my backside in the checkout lane.


The way I see it is very simple (and I say this as someone's who been at the parks quite frequently since the reopening): they have more to lose than they have to gain here. If they want to push the envelope, then so be it, but should things go south, they'll be dealing with that damage for a very long time. If you talk to the people on the ground at WDW (regional management, area Leadership teams, CMs, etc...), they fully get that, but the theme behind many of Disney's largest corporate failures: executive arrogance. I certainly hope that won't be the case this time.


----------



## abs1978

Oof that call has me stressed.  I am a bit more nervous about our Thanksgiving trip now than I was.  I don't quite see how they can increase capacity without adding more hours or shows.  Waits were already at the brink.  I guess we have another week to see how things go and then decide.  I would hate to cancel but I would hate to put my family in an unsafe situation more.  I totally get that Disney is a corporation and needs to make money but I have to say they have come off as pretty greedy this whole time.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> The way I see it is very simple (and I say this as someone's who been at the parks quite frequently since the reopening): they have more to lose than they have to gain here. If they want to push the envelope, then so be it, but should things go south, they'll be dealing with that damage for a very long time. If you talk to the people on the ground at WDW (regional management, area Leadership teams, CMs, etc...), they fully get that, but the theme behind many of Disney's largest corporate failures: executive arrogance. I certainly hope that won't be the case this time.


Yep. People going now would probably go no matter what, and like I said I understand some of the envelope pushing if we were at August/September pandemic levels. They’d probably be better off capping at 25% and sacrificing this year’s holiday season, but they have a business to run. It’s a razor thin margin of public perception right now, for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> The way I see it is very simple (and I say this as someone's who been at the parks quite frequently since the reopening): they have more to lose than they have to gain here. If they want to push the envelope, then so be it, but should things go south, they'll be dealing with that damage for a very long time. If you talk to the people on the ground at WDW (regional management, area Leadership teams, CMs, etc...), they fully get that, but the theme behind many of Disney's largest corporate failures: executive arrogance. I certainly hope that won't be the case this time.


And just to add, management knows for a fact that some guests are coming knowing they have the virus,  hence the stronger language and enforcement,  they know the risk.  At the same time this is one of the big  money making seasons,  financially it makes sense to open it up more.  I expect more power given to front of the line cm on enforcement and of course more guests hating that Disney cm are "telling" at them to follow the rules.  
In central Florida we have all been holding our breaths on how the parks are doing in terms of the virus,  we all have been impacted one way or another through the furloughs and lay offs,  we quite simply need them all to succeed and continue increasing capacity in the safest but also fastest way possible


----------



## rteetz

New Mouse said:


> From what ive seen in the community, most restaurants are acting like covid doesnt exist, so it wouldnt surprise me if Disney follows.   Lines were modersate this week... sometimes absurd, sometimes completely empty.  Its basically a whole new touring plan.


I was there this last week/weekend. Nothing was absurd.


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> I was there this last week/weekend. Nothing was absurd.


Did Disney increase the capacity weeks ago to 35% and announced the increase today? Or is this increase beginning today? I have a trip scheduled November 20-28 and the increase concerns me if it is more than the crowd levels I have been monitoring the past three weeks.


----------



## rteetz

CogsworthTN said:


> Did Disney increase the capacity weeks ago to 35% and announced the increase today? Or is this increase beginning today? I have a trip scheduled November 20-28 and the increase concerns me if it is more than the crowd levels I have been monitoring the past three weeks.


It’s not entirely clear. I don’t think anyone would be surprised if this has already happened though as many didn’t believe the 25% to begin with.


----------



## anthony2k7

yulilin3 said:


> And just to add, management knows for a fact that some guests are coming knowing they have the virus,  hence the stronger language and enforcement,  they know the risk.  At the same time this is one of the big  money making seasons,  financially it makes sense to open it up more.  I expect more power given to front of the line cm on enforcement and of course more guests hating that Disney cm are "telling" at them to follow the rules.
> In central Florida we have all been holding our breaths on how the parks are doing in terms of the virus,  we all have been impacted one way or another through the furloughs and lay offs,  we quite simply need them all to succeed and continue increasing capacity in the safest but also fastest way possible


Whilst I feel for the CM situation, I cannot see capacity continuing to increase. Chicago has just issued a new stay at home order I believe? With it out of control in more states than not now, further city or state stay at home orders are surely to follow soon.


----------



## HikingFam

Whatever happened to him saying they had no plans to increase capacity? Could they have already been at 35% then?


----------



## hereforthechurros

anthony2k7 said:


> Its got a bit of a "make hay while the sun shines" feel to me. They’re trying to make as much money as they can whilst they can.


I said something similar a few weeks back. They’re in the milking it stage for now.


yulilin3 said:


> And just to add, management knows for a fact that some guests are coming knowing they have the virus,  hence the stronger language and enforcement,  they know the risk.  At the same time this is one of the big  money making seasons,  financially it makes sense to open it up more.  I expect more power given to front of the line cm on enforcement and of course more guests hating that Disney cm are "telling" at them to follow the rules.
> In central Florida we have all been holding our breaths on how the parks are doing in terms of the virus,  we all have been impacted one way or another through the furloughs and lay offs,  we quite simply need them all to succeed and continue increasing capacity in the safest but also fastest way possible


Seeing that in the past week 1 in 378 people in the US have tested positive for the virus. So yes absolutely there are plenty of people at wdw with the virus. Probably on every ride and in every queue given those numbers. So really not sure I agree this is the best time to raise capacity but we’ll see. Especially without more shows and dining.


----------



## NJlauren

CogsworthTN said:


> Did Disney increase the capacity weeks ago to 35% and announced the increase today? Or is this increase beginning today? I have a trip scheduled November 20-28 and the increase concerns me if it is more than the crowd levels I have been monitoring the past three weeks.


I don’t know when they increased, but I saw this coming.  A friend asked to join out thanksgiving trip just two weeks ago, and mid last week was able to get all the same park reservations as us, even HS and MK on thanksgiving both previously booked and full.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> Whilst I feel for the CM situation, I cannot see capacity continuing to increase. Chicago has just issued a new stay at home order I believe? With it out of control in more states than not now, further city or state stay at home orders are surely to follow soon.



Just to clarify, its not an order, its an advisory.


----------



## mattpeto

HikingFam said:


> Whatever happened to him saying they had no plans to increase capacity? Could they have already been at 35% then?



Didn’t AoA and CSR a couple weeks prior just open?

Hmm.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Didn’t AoA and CSR a couple weeks prior just open?
> 
> Hmm.


AoA did on November 1st. CSR about a month ago now.


----------



## larsonb74

With the announcement of opening up to 35% capacities at WDW what else will be offered and returning?


----------



## johnnyr

I was there last week and MK was crowded. I was not comfortable at all in between It’s a Small Word and Peter Pan. There were just way too many people back there bunched together with no one directing traffic. Managed to get out of there and find a less crowded area.


----------



## MinnieMSue

As long as Disney stays strict on mask wearing I don’t care if they increase ride capacity. The 6 foot thing is for people without masks so being close  to someone on a ride while all are wearing masks isn’t a big deal to me at all. It would be well within 15 min anyway (which is also an exposure time for unmasked people). I am a nurse and we usually only wear a basic surgical mask and eye protection while taking care of patients (including covid) and they don’t have masks on. We aren’t catching it. I am strict about my own mask wearing - theme parks that require masks are much safer than going anywhere in my town.


----------



## andyman8

Well, Harambe Market is coming back for four hours on Saturdays and Sundays.

Other than that, not a whole lot. Most show teams and pyro teams were laid off, so I wouldn't expect any drastic changes to the offerings for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Sarahslay

I guess the good thing about Christmas is that there is still plenty of room availability and park reservations aren’t full like thanksgiving week. I feel like prices being so high with fewer offerings has a lot of people staying away. If thanksgiving ends up being a nightmare I don’t see a lot of people running to book Christmas, and I’m hopeful (selfishly) that Christmas is lower than thanksgiving (I’m going both weeks )


----------



## yulilin3

CM are being offered 60% off through the end of the year on rooms,  unheard of


----------



## skeeter31

larsonb74 said:


> With the announcement of opening up to 35% capacities at WDW what else will be offered and returning?


I highly doubt they just opened up to 35%. I’d say they’ve probably been operating with that limit for at least a month now. Thanksgiving will be the big test when they get close to that max.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

johnnyr said:


> I was there last week and MK was crowded. I was not comfortable at all in *between It’s a Small Word and Peter Pan*. There were just way too many people back there bunched together with no one directing traffic. Managed to get out of there and find a less crowded area.


This spot has always been one of the worst choke points in all of WDW.  We usually tried to avoid it, even in normal times.


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> CM are being offered 60% off through the end of the year on rooms,  unheard of


Yeah, my friend got a room at GF where she’s always wanted to stay but can’t usually afford. But, she’s really sad she’s blocked from the parks over thanksgiving since we were going to hang out. She can at least have a nice few nights at the resort though.


----------



## Sarahslay

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This spot has always been one of the worst choke points in all of WDW.  We usually tried to avoid it, even in normal times.


Even in August, when crowds were supposed to be lower, it was crowded. I have a habit of avoiding that area anyway, so I typically go the long way around out of habit.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

johnnyr said:


> I was there last week and MK was crowded. I was not comfortable at all in between It’s a Small Word and Peter Pan. There were just way too many people back there bunched together with no one directing traffic. Managed to get out of there and find a less crowded area.


We were there  mid October on a Sunday and MK was so busy. We also felt uneasy... I thought then this is 25% ??


----------



## Brer Chump

Here is BC’s entire quote regarding the increased capacity. I think in the context of his statement park capacity has already increased to 35%.  It’s anyone’s guess if this was a one time increase or gradual increases as park venues opened. 

BC was asked about Mulan’s PVOD fee and why Soul doesn’t have one and asking if he expects growth from Disney Parks despite DLR staying closed in Q1. From the transcript:

   “In terms of our opportunities to continue to improve parks, we’re actually very encouraged by what we’re seeing right now in our parks across the world. There’s really two dynamics that are going on. Number 1, our park operators, which as you know are the best in the world, are becoming much more efficient and effective and operating under COVID guidelines. And we’ve been able to pretty materially increase our capacity and still stay within the guidelines that local governments are giving us. For example, six-foot social distancing, and this is happening across the — across our parks across the world.

In fact, Walt Disney World, which was at a 25% capacity constraint, which was our industrial engineering estimates to keep six-foot social distancing, now has been able to increase to 35% of capacity, so almost a 50% increase in the number of guests that we can allow in and still adhere to the local guidelines and the guidelines that are stipulated by the CDC with the six-foot social distancing. So, we’re very pleased by how we’ve become adept at operating under these constraints.

But the second thing that’s even more encouraging is the demanding — demand that’s growing for our parks across the world. I think it says two different things. Number 1 shows the love that guests have for our experiences that we have within our parks and the tremendous IP that we have — as a company have. But I also think it speaks to the trust that people have, given the track record that we now have after months of operating across the globe with very stringent guidelines and we’re very pleased of our track record. And I think people are now through forward bookings and reservations showing some very encouraging signs about their willingness to come and spend time with us at Disney park.“


----------



## sullivan.kscott

larsonb74 said:


> With the announcement of opening up to 35% capacities at WDW what else will be offered and returning?


We likely see it, for now. It was hinted that they’ve already slowly increased to that number. We’ve seen some reports, of varying confidence, that little things like conservation station and Woody’s might be getting some movement. But that might be preemptive. We saw signs of a potential Casey’s reopening with distancing markers and what not and that went away.
Remember that even with a 35% cap, Thanksgiving week is the only time mentioned that they’re even close to that. If the scene is a nightmare, things could go downhill very quickly. And while we’d love to see shows and things back, WDW would need to consistently hit full 35% or close to it for a while before increasing offerings.
There are signs, like ASMo and a water park coming back in a few months, that Disney has some confidence. This next 7-8 weeks will be very telling, according to a few posters here that have been right all along.


----------



## johnnyr

Grumpy by Birth said:


> This spot has always been one of the worst choke points in all of WDW.  We usually tried to avoid it, even in normal times.



After experiencing it first hand last week I just feel now more than ever they need a better plan in that area. I feel like they are doing a great job in most areas but was taken back after seeing what looked like a pre COVID crowd of people with no supervision or direction.


----------



## Krandor

*sigh* disappointing but not surprising.  I'm still planning to go in January for what would have been marathon weekend but current reports don't give me excitement to go.  This sucks.  I just hope even without the races I'm used to I can still have fun.  I just hate so much of what I'm used to doing don't be available and that is even just the small things...  a lot of nights especially when races are the next day I'll come back to resort early and sit and hang out at Petals for a bit and chat with the bartenders (who rememeber me even between trips).   Doubt I'll even be able to sit at the bar this year and will have to get my beer and sit elsewhere which isn't the same at all.  Often on my last day before driving home I go to captain cook's for tonga toast.... Driving there i know isn't possible this year but can I go at all?  So many things we are used to are different.  It sucks and I know why but still sucks.


----------



## New Mouse

Sarahslay said:


> I guess the good thing about Christmas is that there is still plenty of room availability and park reservations aren’t full like thanksgiving week. I feel like prices being so high with fewer offerings has a lot of people staying away. If thanksgiving ends up being a nightmare I don’t see a lot of people running to book Christmas, and I’m hopeful (selfishly) that Christmas is lower than thanksgiving (I’m going both weeks )




I will say,


Sarahslay said:


> I guess the good thing about Christmas is that there is still plenty of room availability and park reservations aren’t full like thanksgiving week. I feel like prices being so high with fewer offerings has a lot of people staying away. If thanksgiving ends up being a nightmare I don’t see a lot of people running to book Christmas, and I’m hopeful (selfishly) that Christmas is lower than thanksgiving (I’m going both weeks )



After this past week, I wouldnt advise anyone to come and pay full ticket prices.   If I didnt have DVC points to burn and ap days left, I wouldnt be here.   

Theres just too much missing.   They might be able to justify a $50 ticket price right now but anything beyond that is a major reach.  If it were my first visit, Id be fairly disappointed and upset with the price.  Id imagine many people are debating similar things.

It feels like half the shops, half the restaurants, all the shows and entertainment are closed.  Every little extra is missing.  No pre show, no activities afterwards.  Animal Kingdom may as well be a bone yard.  Right now, the whole complex is just another amusement park.


----------



## rteetz

Krandor said:


> *sigh* disappointing but not surprising.  I'm still planning to go in January for what would have been marathon weekend but current reports don't give me excitement to go.  This sucks.  I just hope even without the races I'm used to I can still have fun.  I just hate so much of what I'm used to doing don't be available and that is even just the small things...  a lot of nights especially when races are the next day I'll come back to resort early and sit and hang out at Petals for a bit and chat with the bartenders (who rememeber me even between trips).   Doubt I'll even be able to sit at the bar this year and will have to get my beer and sit elsewhere which isn't the same at all.  Often on my last day before driving home I go to captain cook's for tonga toast.... Driving there i know isn't possible this year but can I go at all?  So many things we are used to are different.  It sucks and I know why but still sucks.


I think it is what you make it. I had a blast this past week while I was there for what should’ve been wine and dine.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Krandor said:


> *sigh* disappointing but not surprising.  I'm still planning to go in January for what would have been marathon weekend but current reports don't give me excitement to go.  This sucks.  I just hope even without the races I'm used to I can still have fun.  I just hate so much of what I'm used to doing don't be available and that is even just the small things...  a lot of nights especially when races are the next day I'll come back to resort early and sit and hang out at Petals for a bit and chat with the bartenders (who rememeber me even between trips).   Doubt I'll even be able to sit at the bar this year and will have to get my beer and sit elsewhere which isn't the same at all.  Often on my last day before driving home I go to captain cook's for tonga toast.... Driving there i know isn't possible this year but can I go at all?  So many things we are used to are different.  It sucks and I know why but still sucks.



people have been able to drive onto resorts when they show a mobile order, or you can park at TTC and walk over on the path!


----------



## rosieposie3

I'm keeping a positive mindset on it for our trip in April. A lot of things need to fall in place for that to happen (border restrictions from the EU being lifted being the main concern), but I'm confident a lot will change over the next six months. I understand people's discomfort but honestly I see people in the malls here crowded together sometimes and I don't think WDW could be, or should be expected to be any different. It's up to the people who are there to follow the rules at the end of the day. It's truly as enjoyable as you can make it.


----------



## Ricker182

New Mouse said:


> I will say,
> 
> 
> After this past week, I wouldnt advise anyone to come and pay full ticket prices.   If I didnt have DVC points to burn and ap days left, I wouldnt be here.
> 
> Theres just too much missing.   They might be able to justify a $50 ticket price right now but anything beyond that is a major reach.  If it were my first visit, Id be fairly disappointed and upset with the price.  Id imagine many people are debating similar things.
> 
> It feels like half the shops, half the restaurants, all the shows and entertainment are closed.  Every little extra is missing.  No pre show, no activities afterwards.  Animal Kingdom may as well be a bone yard.  Right now, the whole complex is just another amusement park.


 
The lack of food options when I was there in early October was alarming to me.  

MK was the worst. It was over an hour wait to get any QS meal around lunchtime.   
Almost all the food/drink carts were closed too.  

I also have a hard time believing MK doesn't typically operate at around 35% capacity in normal times either. It was PACKED on the weekends. Almost looked like normal Christmas crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ricker182 said:


> The lack of food options when I was there in early October was alarming to me.
> 
> MK was the worst. It was over an hour wait to get any QS meal around lunchtime.
> Almost all the food/drink carts were closed too.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing MK doesn't typically operate at around 35% capacity in normal times either. It was PACKED on the weekends. Almost looked like normal Christmas crowds.



MK is typically at about 55% of capacity in normal times.  But you have more things for people to do (just think of the queue space for the meets for Mickey, Tinkerbell, princess fairytale hall, etc) that aren't open, plus more dining, and just longer park hours spreads people out (less people taking midday breaks now)


----------



## Chris Ehlers

mattpeto said:


> I noticed that the Animation Experience was open.  Has it been open the whole time?


It’s been open the whole time.


----------



## Dis_Yoda

We were just there for 9 nights.  We had an overall great time.  We got on every ride we wanted over the course of the trip.  We avoided QS rushes by eating those lunches around 11am or just eating snacks instead like at MK and we had reservations at dinner at sit down places.  Those were things we already did pre-Covid to avoid crowds and long waits for food.    

Was everything perfect?  No, but we never felt unsafe.  The times we felt uncomfortable, we were able to avoid the situation.  My husband did offend someone at the Boardwalk gym over the mask requirement so she huffed off (she had said she's fine if he didn't wear a mask to run on the treadmill and he was like well masks are required so I'm wearing one) and he was annoyed about the amount of people running around the Boardwalk without a mask in the morning.  In the end, you have to look out for your own safety while still being positive overall.  Hand Sanitizer is available everywhere and we still had some of our own with us at all times anyway.

All sit down restaurants we felt comfortable and sufficiently away from other people.  All rides were great.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> They are a business and they are operating still under guidelines. They aren’t going full bore.


I think it's still irresponsible.  35% attendance is rumored to be a normal day in the pre-COVID times and that seems like too many people to have in a theme park in the current environment in the US with the virus.  

This change (or admission) makes me think that Disney has totally given up on opening Disneyland any time soon.  It looks like they have given up trying to show Newsom that the parks are operating safely.


----------



## Sarahslay

New Mouse said:


> I will say,
> 
> 
> After this past week, I wouldnt advise anyone to come and pay full ticket prices.   If I didnt have DVC points to burn and ap days left, I wouldnt be here.
> 
> Theres just too much missing.   They might be able to justify a $50 ticket price right now but anything beyond that is a major reach.  If it were my first visit, Id be fairly disappointed and upset with the price.  Id imagine many people are debating similar things.
> 
> It feels like half the shops, half the restaurants, all the shows and entertainment are closed.  Every little extra is missing.  No pre show, no activities afterwards.  Animal Kingdom may as well be a bone yard.  Right now, the whole complex is just another amusement park.


I wouldn’t lay full price either, thankfully I have an AP and tickets for DH that were bought pre-closure (and pre-price hike), and extremely good AP discounts on all of our rooms. I’m saving over $3k on our rooms across all the holidays, I did have BB offers on two of the rooms but the AP rate was much better so I changed it. I definitely wouldn’t come if I couldn’t get major discounts, it’s not worth it. I have one friend who will be there over Christmas with her 4 kids and she’s already feeling the disappointment, her TA gave her a list of restaurants to make an ADR at past the 60 day mark and none of them are even open. I’ve had to school her on what’s going on (and tell her to get a better TA), and she’s super bummed because most of what she likes to do just isn’t there. It reminds me that not everyone is aware of what’s missing, and I think there will be some disappointed people over the next couple of months. I’ve already been since reopening so I know what my expectations are, thankfully.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eric Smith said:


> I think it's still irresponsible.  35% attendance is rumored to be a normal day in the pre-COVID times and that seems like too many people to have in a theme park in the current environment in the US with the virus.
> 
> This change (or admission) makes me think that Disney has totally given up on opening Disneyland any time soon.  It looks like they have given up trying to show Newsom that the parks are operating safely.


Actually, I would say that regular is around 50-60% of full capacity, 35% is more like a full holiday party (which I’ve been to a sold out event, it was still a lot of people but less than during the day). I do think they’ve stepped a little over the comfort line for the parks though, it’s like they’re trying to push the line a little here and there until they feel people start to push back. Don’t know if that push back will happen though, most people will just keep their mouth shut and never let them know they aren’t happy with it.


----------



## New Mouse

Sarahslay said:


> I wouldn’t lay full price either, thankfully I have an AP and tickets for DH that were bought pre-closure (and pre-price hike), and extremely good AP discounts on all of our rooms. I’m saving over $3k on our rooms across all the holidays, I did have BB offers on two of the rooms but the AP rate was much better so I changed it. I definitely wouldn’t come if I couldn’t get major discounts, it’s not worth it. I have one friend who will be there over Christmas with her 4 kids and she’s already feeling the disappointment, her TA gave her a list of restaurants to make an ADR at past the 60 day mark and none of them are even open. I’ve had to school her on what’s going on (and tell her to get a better TA), and she’s super bummed because most of what she likes to do just isn’t there. It reminds me that not everyone is aware of what’s missing, and I think there will be some disappointed people over the next couple of months. I’ve already been since reopening so I know what my expectations are, thankfully.



I pay attention and I still wasnt aware of everything thats missing. You cant hook those first timers with what they are offering now.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Staying at CBR. BG 13 today. Got to the skyliner around 740am it was already going to DHS. Got on a car by 7:55 and arrived at DHS by 8am. They let us through temperature screening and security and in the park by 8:18 after a little snag at the scanners (forgot to remove our metal water bottles)


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> Whilst I feel for the CM situation, I cannot see capacity continuing to increase. Chicago has just issued a new stay at home order I believe? With it out of control in more states than not now, further city or state stay at home orders are surely to follow soon.


Chicago is quite a long ways from Florida


----------



## sullivan.kscott

HokieRaven5 said:


> Staying at CBR. BG 13 today. Got to the skyliner around 740am it was already going to DHS. Got on a car by 7:55 and arrived at DHS by 8am. They let us through temperature screening and security and in the park by 8:18 after a little snag at the scanners (forgot to remove our metal water bottles)


Did you notice if the POP/AoA line was running at that time?


----------



## HokieRaven5

sullivan.kscott said:


> Did you notice if the POP/AoA line was running at that time?



Yes they were running all lines when I was there at 7:40. POP/AoA were getting blended with the CBR line.


----------



## yulilin3

For the sake of argument,  I'm wondering what everyone thinks of the fact that Disney is actually releasing capacity numbers.  They have NEVER done this before,  for anything.  Ask a well trained CM capacity for a theater they won't disclose,  hourly ride capacity,  they won't disclose,  much less park capacity. 
Neither universal or SW release their "limited" capacity percentage and we know those are definitely up
So why is Disney releasing this info? I see more people wavering on their decision to come after this announcement


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> For the sake of argument,  I'm wondering what everyone thinks of the fact that Disney is actually releasing capacity numbers.  They have NEVER done this before,  for anything.  Ask a well trained CM capacity for a theater they won't disclose,  hourly ride capacity,  they won't disclose,  much less park capacity.
> Neither universal or SW release their "limited" capacity percentage and we know those are definitely up
> So why is Disney releasing this info? I see more people wavering on their decision to come after this announcement


Did they release any numbers?  I've just seen that Disney announced that they are now capped at 35% capacity.  The percentages are a hard thing to wrap your head around.  I'd really love to know whether the parks are already at this capacity or if this is a further increase from where they stand today.


----------



## AvidDisReader

I was in the parks from 10/31 thru 11/6, It never seemed crowded.  My wife, daughter and 2 grand kids are all veterans of WDW and all felt the Parks were not very busy at all.  Only on the last day, in MK, which was the first day of the castle projections, did it seem like a "slow" day in Mid October pre COVID. For all those hand wringing about increased attendance, lets not forget that I do believe it was in September that the Florida Govenor was encouraging Disney to allow more guests.  So, it not like Disney Execs allowed more capacity until they were confident they had enough safety measures in place.  I just do not get those who say that they felt uncomfortable or that there were too many crowds--to each their own I guess.


----------



## Eric Smith

AvidDisReader said:


> I was in the parks from 10/31 thru 11/6, It never seemed crowded.  My wife, daughter and 2 grand kids are all veterans of WDW and all felt the Parks were not very busy at all.  Only on the last day, in MK, which was the first day of the castle projections, did it seem like a "slow" day in Mid October pre COVID. For all those hand wringing about increased attendance, lets not forget that I do believe it was in September that the Florida Govenor was encouraging Disney to allow more guests.  So, it not like Disney Execs allowed more capacity until they were confident they had enough safety measures in place.  I just do not get those who say that they felt uncomfortable or that there were too many crowds--to each their own I guess.


I'm going in December and my biggest concern is that Disney will increase table service restaurant capacity which would make us very uncomfortable.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> For the sake of argument,  I'm wondering what everyone thinks of the fact that Disney is actually releasing capacity numbers.  They have NEVER done this before,  for anything.  Ask a well trained CM capacity for a theater they won't disclose,  hourly ride capacity,  they won't disclose,  much less park capacity.
> Neither universal or SW release their "limited" capacity percentage and we know those are definitely up
> So why is Disney releasing this info? I see more people wavering on their decision to come after this announcement



I wonder if it just has to do with that the government is providing their guidance/restrictions and you see a lot of people commenting on that (Disney is at 50% as that is what the Governor said .... Restrictions listed so Disney will be back to full capacity tomorrow!, Etc) - and provided in same format (% of capacity not hard numbers)

This way they can signal how they are controlling things more than what the government will let them (e.g., we are doing things safer,ore careful than we have to) and also signal to investors that our results were X with 25% capacity, now we are moving to 35%  so people are feeling good about us, revenue should go up, therefore buy our stock


----------



## AvidDisReader

Eric Smith said:


> I'm going in December and my biggest concern is that Disney will increase table service restaurant capacity which would make us very uncomfortable.


We were at 4 different table service restaurants and all were very well spaced, Not once was there another table with customers next to our table.  I will admit, this is the first time in the 40 plus years of going to WDW that we brought our own lunches into the parks.  Only once did we try the counter service and I all ready related what I thought was a humorous account with a flip phone.


----------



## Eric Smith

AvidDisReader said:


> We were at 4 different table service restaurants and all were very well spaced, Not once was there another table with customers next to our table.  I will admit, this is the first time in the 40 plus years of going to WDW that we brought our own lunches into the parks.  Only once did we try the counter service and I all ready related what I thought was a humorous account with a flip phone.


That's what I've heard from friends that have been down there.  My concern is that Disney will change that with this increase in park capacity.


----------



## HikingFam

yulilin3 said:


> For the sake of argument,  I'm wondering what everyone thinks of the fact that Disney is actually releasing capacity numbers.  They have NEVER done this before,  for anything.  Ask a well trained CM capacity for a theater they won't disclose,  hourly ride capacity,  they won't disclose,  much less park capacity.
> Neither universal or SW release their "limited" capacity percentage and we know those are definitely up
> So why is Disney releasing this info? I see more people wavering on their decision to come after this announcement


I think they are announcing these percentages because 35% sounds like it won’t be crowded at all. I think the general public is comparing that to 100% and it sounds like less than half of a normal day (which we all know isn’t accurate). They still aren’t providing real numbers.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Eric Smith

HikingFam said:


> I think they are announcing these percentages because 35% sounds like it won’t be crowded at all. I think the general public is comparing that to 100% and it sounds like less than half of a normal day (which we all know isn’t accurate). They still aren’t providing real numbers.


There's also an issue because going from 25% capacity to 35% capacity is really a 40% increase in the amount of people who could be in the parks.   That's a pretty big jump.


----------



## MrsBooch

I don't know if this was discussed but I'm retiring my hopes for Casey's Corner officially as it appears to have become an overflow space for merchandise from the Emporium? To help with social distancing while shopping. 



Eric Smith said:


> I'm going in December and my biggest concern is that Disney will increase table service restaurant capacity which would make us very uncomfortable.



I agree - but remember you are not being forced to stay somewhere that feels uncomfortable. I've already talked to the family about it - if we walk in and feel unsafe - we eat the cancellation fee and go somewhere else.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but I'm retiring my hopes for Casey's Corner officially as it appears to have become an overflow space for merchandise from the Emporium? To help with social distancing while shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - but remember you are not being forced to stay somewhere that feels uncomfortable. I've already talked to the family about it - if we walk in and feel unsafe - we eat the cancellation fee and go somewhere else.


and if you explain why you are leaving they will most likely wave the cancellation fee


----------



## yulilin3

CM holiday celebration details came out. Typically CM this time of year get discounts on merch (which they have now) discounts on rooms through mid Dec and then back in Jan (which has been extended to all of Christmas and NY) an ornament (no word on this) but also several dining vouchers with 30%, 40% and 50% discount. No word on these vouchers at all AND extra comp tickets for friends and family, no word on these either.


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


>



This is actually really exciting for us!  Hoping a few more things open!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


>


Is the animal care staff the same as the “customer facing” CM, or does this mean a handful of CM got callbacks for this?  Every little bit helps!


----------



## hertamaniac

For those at WDW today and tomorrow....look East.  

Tonight's scheduled launch is about 5:13 PM for the unmanned rocket.
Tomorrow's scheduled launch for the manned crew (4) is about 7:49 PM.

Weather looks like a go so this will be a great time to watch for the orange streak(s) across the sky.

https://spacecoastlaunches.com/launch-schedule/


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> I don't know if this was discussed but I'm retiring my hopes for Casey's Corner officially as it appears to have become an overflow space for merchandise from the Emporium? To help with social distancing while shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - but remember you are not being forced to stay somewhere that feels uncomfortable. I've already talked to the family about it - if we walk in and feel unsafe - we eat the cancellation fee and go somewhere else.


I agree with that, but if we're not comfortable eating in, it doesn't really make sense to go.  Unfortunately we're DVC members and we're past the banking deadline so we'd have to eat the points.  Pretty disappointing.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the animal care staff the same as the “customer facing” CM, or does this mean a handful of CM got callbacks for this?  Every little bit helps!


Animal care CMs have been working fairly normally through all of this. They may be bringing back a few as "crowd control" for this area but I am not completely sure there.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Animal care CMs have been working fairly normally through all of this. They may be bringing back a few as "crowd control" for this area but I am not completely sure there.


Yeah, that’s what I was asking. I didn’t know if they operated with two “banks” of CM in the before times. One for animal control and the other to care for the goats, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yeah, that’s what I was asking. I didn’t know if they operated with two “banks” of CM in the before times. One for animal control and the other to care for the goats, etc.


The petting zoo area only had 1 "crowded control" cm, reminding people to wash their hands as they leave,  now they might have 2 to count people coming in and leaving. CM inside the area itself area animal care cm that have been there all along.  No laid off cm will be called for it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> The petting zoo area only had 1 "crowded control" cm, reminding people to wash their hands as they leave,  now they might have 2 to count people coming in and leaving. CM inside the area itself area animal care cm that have been there all along.  No laid off cm will be called for it




Seems like a great thing to add then - something new, provides additional guest capacity space, promotes taking the train to that area (so helping to spread guests out) and doesn't require a ton of additional variable cost to opperate


----------



## MickeyWaffles

AvidDisReader said:


> I was in the parks from 10/31 thru 11/6, It never seemed crowded.  My wife, daughter and 2 grand kids are all veterans of WDW and all felt the Parks were not very busy at all.  Only on the last day, in MK, which was the first day of the castle projections, did it seem like a "slow" day in Mid October pre COVID. For all those hand wringing about increased attendance, lets not forget that I do believe it was in September that the Florida Govenor was encouraging Disney to allow more guests.  So, it not like Disney Execs allowed more capacity until they were confident they had enough safety measures in place.  I just do not get those who say that they felt uncomfortable or that there were too many crowds--to each their own I guess.



I actually think they did increase capacity and then decided they needed to implement more things like the additional plexiglass we’ve seen installed recently. They seem to now be pushing to increase ride capacity after the fact to account for crowd increases that already happened.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Seems like a great thing to add then - something new, provides additional guest capacity space, promotes taking the train to that area (so helping to spread guests out) and doesn't require a ton of additional variable cost to opperate


I am super happy Rafiki's is getting some love, I spent countless hours (sometimes we would go only there and spend 4 hours) when my son was young and I thought for sure he would go into some kind of animal career, they brought different animals out every hour inside and outside. Last time I was there, about a month and a half ago, they had the porcupine out practicing behavior and I was the only one there so got to talk to the keepers. I hope they start getting the animals out on a more regular basis to get even more people to go over. I've always considered that area the heart of AK


----------



## Jroceagles

NJlauren said:


> This is actually really exciting for us!  Hoping a few more things open!


what was it?  I cant see the link


----------



## hereforthechurros

New Mouse said:


> I will say,
> 
> 
> After this past week, I wouldnt advise anyone to come and pay full ticket prices.   If I didnt have DVC points to burn and ap days left, I wouldnt be here.
> 
> Theres just too much missing.   They might be able to justify a $50 ticket price right now but anything beyond that is a major reach.  If it were my first visit, Id be fairly disappointed and upset with the price.  Id imagine many people are debating similar things.
> 
> It feels like half the shops, half the restaurants, all the shows and entertainment are closed.  Every little extra is missing.  No pre show, no activities afterwards.  Animal Kingdom may as well be a bone yard.  Right now, the whole complex is just another amusement park.


My sister has decided to join us on our Christmas trip and I do worry about her disappointment since she doesn't go often. She makes great money but about fell out of her chair when she saw the ticket prices, especially knowing that so much is closed. I don't blame her. Hopefully there's enough Christmas cheer to hide the fact that so much in still unavailable.


----------



## NJlauren

Jroceagles said:


> what was it?  I cant see the link



The affection station, at Rafikis planet watch, my kids love this area!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

yulilin3 said:


> Im so done with the constant need to troll.


100% agree with you...so sickening & exhausting


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Ricker182 said:


> The lack of food options when I was there in early October was alarming to me.
> 
> MK was the worst. It was over an hour wait to get any QS meal around lunchtime.
> Almost all the food/drink carts were closed too.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing MK doesn't typically operate at around 35% capacity in normal times either. It was PACKED on the weekends. Almost looked like normal Christmas crowds.


In July/Aug, we went to Pecos at around 12:30 one day. There were a lot of frustrated people outside who didn't want to/couldnt mobile order. We were able to mobile order, show our confirmation to the CM outside, and get our food within a few minutes. There were no tables available inside, but we did find several outside. Same situation a few days later, except we found a table inside.

Just this past Sunday, we mobile ordered and ate at around 11 am and there were more tables available inside Pecos than I've ever seen before. Additionally, we mobile ordered and picked up food at Aloha Isle, and at Satu'uli, on the same trip with only a few minute wait each time. I think if you can, eat lunch early, and don't wait to mobile order until you're at a restaurant.

As far as crowds go, the parks were definitely fuller over this past weekend than they were in July/August, but nothing like over spring break, and certainly nowhere near what it's normally like over Thanksgiving. I've been in plenty of crowds at WDW over the years that it's hard to walk through and haven't seen anything close to that since reopening. We also timed most of our actual wait times to compare with estimated, and for the most part, actual waits were FAR lower (eg, 10 mins to get through a supposed 55 min wait). (Most of our actual waits were like 20 min to get through an estimated 30-35 min line.)


----------



## michellej47

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> In July/Aug, we went to Pecos at around 12:30 one day. There were a lot of frustrated people outside who didn't want to/couldnt mobile order. We were able to mobile order, show our confirmation to the CM outside, and get our food within a few minutes. There were no tables available inside, but we did find several outside. Same situation a few days later, except we found a table inside.
> 
> Just this past Sunday, we mobile ordered and ate at around 11 am and there were more tables available inside Pecos than I've ever seen before. Additionally, we mobile ordered and picked up food at Aloha Isle, and at Satu'uli, on the same trip with only a few minute wait each time. I think if you can, eat lunch early, and don't wait to mobile order until you're at a restaurant.
> 
> As far as crowds go, the parks were definitely fuller over this past weekend than they were in July/August, but nothing like over spring break, and certainly nowhere near what it's normally like over Thanksgiving. I've been in plenty of crowds at WDW over the years that it's hard to walk through and haven't seen anything close to that since reopening. We also timed most of our actual wait times to compare with estimated, and for the most part, actual waits were FAR lower (eg, 10 mins to get through a supposed 55 min wait). (Most of our actual waits were like 20 min to get through an estimated 30-35 min line.)




So with mobile ordering, how does that work if someone in your party has multiple food allergies?  My son is allergic to nuts, dairy, and eggs.  For lunch, we pack him something and bring it in the park, but for dinner, he eats in the park.  We have table service most evenings, but a few where we just plan to grab QS.  Are you able to mark multiple allergies in a mobile order or will we need to fight to order inside?


----------



## Moliphino

michellej47 said:


> So with mobile ordering, how does that work if someone in your party has multiple food allergies?  My son is allergic to nuts, dairy, and eggs.  For lunch, we pack him something and bring it in the park, but for dinner, he eats in the park.  We have table service most evenings, but a few where we just plan to grab QS.  Are you able to mark multiple allergies in a mobile order or will we need to fight to order inside?



I would ask to order inside. The mobile order menus do have an "allergy friendly" section, but the different allergens are separated. So there's an "egg allergy friendly" list, a "milk allergy friendly" list, and a "peanut/tree nut allergy friendly" list, but you can't filter for all of them at once.

There is a note there, too: "Don't see your food allergy? We encourage you to place an order in person at the restaurant, so you'll have the opportunity to consult with a special diets trained CM or chef about your individual dietary needs."


----------



## Sandiz08

Not looking good for California, Oregon and Washington people coming to and from Disney, looks like a new quarantine advisory. Couldn't figure out the details and how enforceable it's going to be.


----------



## midnight star

Sandiz08 said:


> Not looking good for California, Oregon and Washington people coming to and from Disney, looks like a new quarantine advisory. Couldn't figure out the details and how enforceable it's going to be.


From what I am reading, I don't think there is an enforceable part to it, it's just highly advised that you quarantine once you return.  

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Travel-Advisory.aspx


----------



## Sandiz08

midnight star said:


> From what I am reading, I don't think there is an enforceable part to it, it's just highly advised that you quarantine once you return.
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Travel-Advisory.aspx


I was gonna say, double blow to those who are going to Florida because DL isn't open.


----------



## michellej47

Moliphino said:


> I would ask to order inside. The mobile order menus do have an "allergy friendly" section, but the different allergens are separated. So there's an "egg allergy friendly" list, a "milk allergy friendly" list, and a "peanut/tree nut allergy friendly" list, but you can't filter for all of them at once.
> 
> There is a note there, too: "Don't see your food allergy? We encourage you to place an order in person at the restaurant, so you'll have the opportunity to consult with a special diets trained CM or chef about your individual dietary needs."




Very helpful information, thank you so much!


----------



## New Mouse

At MK today, anyone who thinks they can support an increase in attendance is kidding themselves.   Its borderline uncomfortable.  They just dont have enough open space, stuff open and cast members enforcing distancing.  The problem will always be that people congregate at the usual choke points and theres not much way around that.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/magi...extended-on-select-weekends-in-december-2020/


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-JRrZhA2jwIPbD3FdrCMLkbA0RY7KoFNoqbfKvmdaUc1w


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-JRrZhA2jwIPbD3FdrCMLkbA0RY7KoFNoqbfKvmdaUc1w



Wonder if this HEA or just general fireworks testing over CC.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> Wonder if this HEA or just general fireworks testing over CC.



I believe they’ve been working on the fireworks pad for a few months, maybe it’s to test out the work they’ve been doing, or just to shake the rust off of the equipment since they haven’t been used in 8 months? Maybe the pyro shells expire and rather than waste them, they use them  to test out what they’ve been working on? Could be a number of things. I think certain things recently point to a return of fireworks, even at MK, but as WDWM says, not imminently, but possibly within the next 90-120 days imo. Obviously first they’d have to rehire the laid off fireworks crew, but any and all testing is good news in my book


----------



## osufeth24

Just got to mk. In line at emporium. Yowie wowie it's long


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Just got to mk. In line at emporium. Yowie wowie it's long


How far back? When I was there the line was to crystal palace but moved quickly.


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> How far back? When I was there the line was to crystal palace but moved quickly.


Were there times of day when the line was shorter or was it pretty consistent throughout?


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Were there times of day when the line was shorter or was it pretty consistent throughout?


Definitely seemed busiest during the end of the day/park close.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/anim...tvOGNAew9r6dux54gW9BscRfBD_zgTyXEr4NMOj_nNN4c


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/epco...y8L_7YvNqI4LuydcFWwZbu7wpiZaOkOkRhkdhZQSxdlus


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHiIpjWBFeY/


----------



## ashnicole

midnight star said:


> From what I am reading, I don't think there is an enforceable part to it, it's just highly advised that you quarantine once you return.
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/Pages/COVID-19/Travel-Advisory.aspx


We just saw this today. It will be interesting to see what this advisory means and how long it lasts.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I am super happy Rafiki's is getting some love, I spent countless hours (sometimes we would go only there and spend 4 hours) when my son was young and I thought for sure he would go into some kind of animal career, they brought different animals out every hour inside and outside. Last time I was there, about a month and a half ago, they had the porcupine out practicing behavior and I was the only one there so got to talk to the keepers. I hope they start getting the animals out on a more regular basis to get even more people to go over. I've always considered that area the heart of AK



We tend to be highlight reel AK park touring kinda people (and just generally we lean towards the other 3 parks more) and I don’t know the last time we made it over to Rafiki’s, but after the AK show on Disney+ I think that is going to be changing for us! My kids are absolutely obsessed right now. I think they’ll love Rafiki’s next time we go.

Hopefully we can get back to Disney while they’re still kids


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> We tend to be highlight reel AK park touring kinda people (and just generally we lean towards the other 3 parks more) and I don’t know the last time we made it over to Rafiki’s, but after the AK show on Disney+ I think that is going to be changing for us! My kids are absolutely obsessed right now. I think they’ll love Rafiki’s next time we go.
> 
> Hopefully we can get back to Disney while they’re still kids


Fun to see and know the names of the animals and what they've been up to  it really puts it in a different perspective


----------



## RamblingRabbit

All these extensions, and Animal Kingdom is closing at 5 PM the day we're going in less than a month


----------



## rteetz

RamblingRabbit said:


> All these extensions, and Animal Kingdom is closing at 5 PM the day we're going in less than a month


That’s not unexpected during the winter.


----------



## anthony2k7

Eric Smith said:


> Chicago is quite a long ways from Florida


Sorry, my point wasn't about locality of chicago, but more about as more areas lock down again it will be less people able to (or at least should be able to) travel to Florida. Assuming Florida doesn't lockdown itself - which is looking more possible again now to me at least.


----------



## Pyotr

anthony2k7 said:


> Sorry, my point wasn't about locality of chicago, but more about as more areas lock down again it will be less people able to (or at least should be able to) travel to Florida. Assuming Florida doesn't lockdown itself - which is looking more possible again now to me at least.



Florida and Illinois are very different politically. There is near zero chance Florida would lock down.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

michellej47 said:


> So with mobile ordering, how does that work if someone in your party has multiple food allergies?  My son is allergic to nuts, dairy, and eggs.  For lunch, we pack him something and bring it in the park, but for dinner, he eats in the park.  We have table service most evenings, but a few where we just plan to grab QS.  Are you able to mark multiple allergies in a mobile order or will we need to fight to order inside?



I knew I saw the allergy section on several menus but we honestly didn't use them (even though I'm also allergic to nuts). I did see some people asking to order inside, and while the CMs at the door seemed reluctant, they would allow it. I'd just try to go in off times, not right at peak dining times (easier to find seating that way anyway).


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> Florida and Illinois are very different politically. There is near zero chance Florida would lock down.


That said, as much as my fellow Floridians don't like to admit it, what happens in cities like Chicago and New York absolutely has a serious impact on WDW. These metro areas are huge feeder markets for WDW, which isn't designed to sustain itself just on local APs. Chicagoland, for example, is the second largest out-of-state market for WDW after the Tri-State Area (so much so that Disney Destinations has sizable offices in the Loop and sponsors some local activities). Disney's already not getting anywhere close to enough visitors from these areas (hence why offerings remain so limited, especially outside the parks and DS). If these areas start issuing stay-at-home orders or more aggressive travel restrictions, the little activity WDW is seeing these from these areas will likely disappear. That will have a tangible effect. You can expect park hours to condense. You can expect shops and restaurants to reduce hours or return to being "temporarily unavailable." Again (and I'm an AP myself), WDW cannot survive or sustain itself of APs and FL Residents. It's not built for that. All that in mind, given the direction we're currently headed, I foresee a lot of 5pm closes after the new year.


----------



## Pyotr

andyman8 said:


> That said, as much as my fellow Floridians don't like to admit it, what happens in cities like Chicago and New York absolutely has a serious impact on WDW. These metro areas are huge feeder markets for WDW, which isn't designed to sustain itself just on local APs. Chicagoland, for example, is the second largest out-of-state market for WDW after the Tri-State Area (so much so that Disney Destinations has sizable offices in the Loop and sponsors some local activities). Disney's already not getting anywhere close to enough visitors from these areas (hence why offerings remain so limited, especially outside the parks and DS). If these areas start issuing stay-at-home orders or more aggressive travel restrictions, the little activity WDW is seeing these from these areas will likely disappear. That will have a tangible effect. You can expect park hours to condense. You can expect shops and restaurants to reduce hours or return to being "temporarily unavailable." Again (and I'm an AP myself), WDW cannot survive or sustain itself of APs and FL Residents. It's not built for that. All that in mind, given the direction we're currently headed, I foresee a lot of 5pm closes after the new year.



I don’t disagree with any of your response. I was addressing Anthony’s post regarding shutting Florida down. I don’t want to get into a debate over restrictions and their effects.


----------



## runjulesrun

anthony2k7 said:


> Sorry, my point wasn't about locality of chicago, but more about as more areas lock down again it will be less people able to (or at least should be able to) travel to Florida. Assuming Florida doesn't lockdown itself - which is looking more possible again now to me at least.


As someone from the Chicago area who just got back from Disney World (this was my 3rd trip there since they reopened), the advisory means nothing. People who want to go will still go. The quarantine recommendation is within the city limits right now so anyone in the suburbs is not subject to those rules.


----------



## hereforthechurros

runjulesrun said:


> As someone from the Chicago area who just got back from Disney World (this was my 3rd trip there since they reopened), the advisory means nothing. People who want to go will still go. The quarantine recommendation is within the city limits right now so anyone in the suburbs is not subject to those rules.


Sorry but that’s a pretty bad take. We should consider these advisories. If everyone did whatever they wanted to, we would be ever worse off than we are now. I thank the people following the rules or advisories to keep others safe.


----------



## runjulesrun

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry but that’s a pretty bad take. We should consider these advisories. If everyone did whatever they wanted to, we would be ever worse off than we are now. I thank the people following the rules or advisories to try and keep others safe.


Sorry, I don't think I made my point well. The advisory is for the city of Chicago. The suburbs do not have those same advisories and people in the suburbs are not going to not go because a neighboring city has an advisory.


----------



## Sarahslay

runjulesrun said:


> Sorry, I don't think I made my point well. The advisory is for the city of Chicago. The suburbs do not have those same advisories and people in the suburbs are not going to not go because a neighboring city has an advisory.


I have a friend who was flying home today from WDW that lives outside of Chicago and she said pretty much the same thing, and is happy she went when she did just in case there are more extensive advisory’s in the near future. It would be like, for me, the city of Atlanta going on lockdown and people expecting me to stay home; but I don’t live in Atlanta, I live 2 hours away with much better numbers *knock on wood*, and shouldn’t have to postpone anything because Atlanta did it.


----------



## Mit88

You’re all feeling the feeling that NYer’s that don’t live in NYC have felt for decades.

No, not every square mile in the state of NY is NYC. I live an hour away from the city and the only time I ever go down there is for Yankee games or Broadway plays, and sometimes walk around Bryant Park and head down to see the Macy’s windows around the holidays, so at most, 5 times a year?

So when NYC was hitting their peak, we were seeing about 100 cases a day here. We were still in lockdown for longer than most of the country, but we were about 3 weeks ahead of the city in reopening. If NYC were to lockdown again, but we weren’t advised to, I wouldn’t mandatorily lock myself down just because NYC had to. If things are open that are part of my routine, I’d still do them. Most of my town is still very good at abiding mask and distancing.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did anyone else see this??


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Did anyone else see this??


Pretty awful reporting there by that local CBS. Going solely on Chapek saying the parks will most likely be closed through fiscal year 2021 Q1 and interpreting that to meant 3/21, when in reality Disney is already in their 2021 Q1 and it ends in 12/20.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Did anyone else see this??



Literally just saw that same post and came straight here. That’s wild, a year of no DLR. Wow.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> Pretty awful reporting there by that local CBS. Going solely on Chapek saying the parks will most likely be closed through fiscal year 2021 Q1 and interpreting that to meant 3/21, when in reality Disney is already in their 2021 Q1 and it ends in 12/20.



Oh that’s all it is? Admittedly I did not click the link just trusted that the part DIS unplugged added was accurate.


----------



## andyman8

I really think my whole point is being missed. Folks on here tend to talk about WDW as simply “open” or “closed,” and what I’m saying is that the more relevant/plausible conversation to be having might be the extent to which WDW fully operates in the coming months. There’s a lot of room between fully open (or even “open” to the extent WDW is now) and fully closed. Disney won’t extend park hours, bring more QSRs and shops online, reopen more resorts and restaurants, and resume more offerings if it isn’t seeing growing demand and revenue. Local APs may bring demand but they’re not bringing revenue.

If a major city rolls back certain reopenings or reverts to a lockdown, does that mean literally every person within a hundred miles of that city is going to cancel their WDW vacation? Of course not. But “average” Guests look for signals that inform their confidence level in travel. The narrative about increasing prevalence of the virus is bound to resonate with more people if they start seeing headlines about cities rolling back restrictions or reverting to a lockdown. Just because it doesn’t deter people like me doesn’t mean it won’t deter some people. This thread or these Boards isn’t representative of the “average” WDW guest. When a hurricane is projected to hit Central Florida, there are folks on this board that will book a trip to WDW because they want to be there during a hurricane. 

While the vast majority of “average” Guests aren’t even considering traveling to WDW now, if confidence starts to lower in even a few corners of that already small pool of out of town guests that are showing up, that will absolutely have an effect on the parks. I think about DVC members for example (many of whom are from the NY and Chicago areas). Not all DVC members are super-Disney fans or DISers, and while on here, it’s borderline criminal to admit you’re letting your points just expire, I know a number of couples who’ve done just that since they weren’t really comfortable with a WDW vacation this year. And even if most DVC members still came, them and APs are not enough to sustain four parks (each with hundreds of shops, carts, restaurants, and kiosks), two water parks, DS, and 30 hotels. WDW desperately needs out of town Guests and an erosion of the already-minuscule group they’re currently getting will affect every WDW guest. It’s business model isn’t built to cater just to APs, locals, DVC members, and Disney diehards. There’s just not enough of them.

All in all what I’m saying is that, if you’re planning a visit at some point this winter after the new year, I’d heavily manage my expectations if the current situation continues on this path.


----------



## rteetz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Oh that’s all it is? Admittedly I did not click the link just trusted that the part DIS unplugged added was accurate.


Though one would assume it will be into 2021 before Disneyland opens. I don’t think anyone expects it to open this year.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Though one would assume it will be into 2021 before Disneyland opens. I don’t think anyone expects it to open this year.



For sure. I was just a bit taken aback to see a March 2021 date at this point.


----------



## pumpkinqueen93

Read on here. 
What do you guys think?
I think that after each quarter they will evaluate the situation and increase by 10% if they decide to. Kinda noticed crowds looked a bit larger on youtube videos. So if they did up the capacity I'm not surprised. 
https://chipandco.com/disney-world-increasing-park-capacity-to-35-408483/


----------



## Alicefan

I was there last Saturday and it sure didn't feel like 25%. If it was I surely don't want to be there when they are at 100% or even 50% for that matter. Hour long wait times for It's A Small World is not for me.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So if DHS was at the 35% yesterday I can say it wasn't much of a problem for us, we still felt it wasn't overly crowded with some crowding in choke points. We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted before 2pm and had the rest of the day to re-ride things or check out some shops. We also had BG 13 and were in line for RoTR around 9:00 and off by 9:25 and I didn't want to leave it!

My only disappointment was the lack of Ahsoka Clone Wars sabers but that did save me some $$ technically.

Edit: If I were to have a complaint it would be that the CMs handing out 3D glasses should wear some form of gloves. I know they probably sanitize but we definitely made TSMM one and done after watching the CM touch the lens with their hands. We wiped them after we received them and all but just something that was a little out of our comfort zone.


----------



## New Mouse

Dont know what they were at yesterday but they arent capable of safely handling that size crowd right now.  Not shocked that $ is winning out over safety.


----------



## Alicefan

New Mouse said:


> Dont know what they were at yesterday but they arent capable of safely handling that size crowd right now.  Not shocked that $ is winning out over safety.


I was thinking this as well. With lines stretching all out into the parks for all of the rides at 25%, there is no way at all to implement any kind of social distancing at even 50% because there's nowhere to put these lines. Disney, whose m/o was to pack people in like cattle all these years must really be at a loss for what to do right now.  Interestingly though, those absolutely HUGE lines like at It's Tough To Be A Bug are finally getting some use.  That one and the line for The Little Mermaid always make me think they were expecting massive crowds apparently.  We rode The Little Mermaid this past Saturday and even that line was well beyond it's entrance, and that's a LOOONG line. They're going to have to limit the social distancing to 3ft to fit everyone in.  For me 3 feet is plenty far enough away, and that seemed to be about as far as most people were when I was there anyway.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Headed to DAK today. Not arriving at Rope Drop. At 7:30 am at the CBR station there was a line of about 30 people at the gate. The POP/AoA line was moving but I didnt see people getting off. So sometime between 7:30am and 8am they start operating to DHS.


----------



## SugarSweetLee

I read they've also recently opened up some more restaurants and such (or are in the process of) so that's probably factoring into their calculations of what each park can "handle", even if it doesn't seem that way to some guests.


----------



## anthony2k7

Pyotr said:


> Florida and Illinois are very different politically. There is near zero chance Florida would lock down.


That near zero chance is increasing substantially daily i believe.

Rates are soaring in almost every state. Even if they aren't right now in your suburb or town but they are in your neighbouring city then they probably will in your area as well pretty soon.

I know I'm very much the minority here, but I just can't understand why people insist on doing the maximum they are allowed to do right now. If we all did a little less than that maybe this latest wave wouldn't be happening or at least it could have been delayed until after Christmas. We're in this mess from people doing what they want rather than only doing what they perhaps should.


----------



## New Mouse

SugarSweetLee said:


> I read they've also recently opened up some more restaurants and such (or are in the process of) so that's probably factoring into their calculations of what each park can "handle", even if it doesn't seem that way to some guests.




Its just about where people can go.  Math doesnt.factor in human behavior and habit.  There is no one in their right mind who can think its "safe" right now.   It was my first trip (and probably last trip) down until things normalize.   What I realized yesterday is that without entertainment and shows eating up crowds, people just gravitate towards the usual choke points.   Someone isnt now all of a sudden hanging out on a random walkway by a closed snack cart or gift shop so they can be socially distant, they want something to do.

Heck, even before the line started forming for the emporium at night, it was extremely uncomfortable in there.   Im shocked management hasnt done anything about it for the safety of their staff and guests.

There are basically 2 solutions...drop your crowds, or open up everything non parade/fireworks and eat those costs.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

anthony2k7 said:


> That near zero chance is increasing substantially daily i believe.



No. The chance that FL shuts down is not increasing substantially daily. FL is going to stay open no matter what lockdowns are implemented in other states. There is virtually no chance FL will choose to lock down again regardless of the covid situation there. Can’t discuss further or it would cross a political line.


----------



## anthony2k7

MickeyWaffles said:


> No. The chance that FL shuts down is not increasing substantially daily. FL is going to stay open no matter what lockdowns are implemented in other states. There is virtually no chance FL will choose to lock down again regardless of the covid situation there. Can’t discuss further or it would cross a political line.


That's just gonna be a wait and see thing.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

anthony2k7 said:


> That's just gonna be a wait and see thing.



Ooh, now I get to use the snarky laughing emoji reaction on you! Sorry, you’re going to be waiting for a long time (forever) if you think FL will lock down on their own accord.

Anyway, on a different note ... this may have been discussed yesterday but did anyone see that new Minnie Mouse Main Attraction fireworks merch line coming out? I think it’s interesting that they wouldn’t delay that release to coincide with some kind of fireworks coming back. Seems bizarre to bring attention to the fact that there’s no fireworks right now.


----------



## Eeyore daily

MickeyWaffles said:


> Ooh, now I get to use the snarky laughing emoji reaction on you! Sorry, you’re going to be waiting for a long time (forever) if you think FL will lock down on their own accord.
> 
> Anyway, on a different note ... this may have been discussed yesterday but did anyone see that new Minnie Mouse Main Attraction fireworks merch line coming out? I think it’s interesting that they wouldn’t delay that release to coincide with some kind of fireworks coming back. Seems bizarre to bring attention to the fact that there’s no fireworks right now.


To be fair the Minnie Mouse Attraction collection came out before covid struck so it's not like it's intentional.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eeyore daily said:


> To be fair the Minnie Mouse Attraction collection came out before covid struck so it's not like it's intentional.



Totally! Just interesting to me that they wouldn’t hang onto the fireworks theme for a bit.


----------



## Jrb1979

andyman8 said:


> I really think my whole point is being missed. Folks on here tend to talk about WDW as simply “open” or “closed,” and what I’m saying is that the more relevant/plausible conversation to be having might be the extent to which WDW fully operates in the coming months. There’s a lot of room between fully open (or even “open” to the extent WDW is now) and fully closed. Disney won’t extend park hours, bring more QSRs and shops online, reopen more resorts and restaurants, and resume more offerings if it isn’t seeing growing demand and revenue. Local APs may bring demand but they’re not bringing revenue.
> 
> If a major city rolls back certain reopenings or reverts to a lockdown, does that mean literally every person within a hundred miles of that city is going to cancel their WDW vacation? Of course not. But “average” Guests look for signals that inform their confidence level in travel. The narrative about increasing prevalence of the virus is bound to resonate with more people if they start seeing headlines about cities rolling back restrictions or reverting to a lockdown. Just because it doesn’t deter people like me doesn’t mean it won’t deter some people. This thread or these Boards isn’t representative of the “average” WDW guest. When a hurricane is projected to hit Central Florida, there are folks on this board that will book a trip to WDW because they want to be there during a hurricane.
> 
> While the vast majority of “average” Guests aren’t even considering traveling to WDW now, if confidence starts to lower in even a few corners of that already small pool of out of town guests that are showing up, that will absolutely have an effect on the parks. I think about DVC members for example (many of whom are from the NY and Chicago areas). Not all DVC members are super-Disney fans or DISers, and while on here, it’s borderline criminal to admit you’re letting your points just expire, I know a number of couples who’ve done just that since they weren’t really comfortable with a WDW vacation this year. And even if most DVC members still came, them and APs are not enough to sustain four parks (each with hundreds of shops, carts, restaurants, and kiosks), two water parks, DS, and 30 hotels. WDW desperately needs out of town Guests and an erosion of the already-minuscule group they’re currently getting will affect every WDW guest. It’s business model isn’t built to cater just to APs, locals, DVC members, and Disney diehards. There’s just not enough of them.
> 
> All in all what I’m saying is that, if you’re planning a visit at some point this winter after the new year, I’d heavily manage my expectations if the current situation continues on this path.


I appreciate your insight.  All I know it's going to be interesting to see what happens in the next few months


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Literally just saw that same post and came straight here. That’s wild, a year of no DLR. Wow.


It’ll probably be longer than a year.  Unless the California governor relaxes his position, there is no way any major theme park will be able to open in that state.


----------



## Eric Smith

anthony2k7 said:


> That near zero chance is increasing substantially daily i believe.
> 
> Rates are soaring in almost every state. Even if they aren't right now in your suburb or town but they are in your neighbouring city then they probably will in your area as well pretty soon.
> 
> I know I'm very much the minority here, but I just can't understand why people insist on doing the maximum they are allowed to do right now. If we all did a little less than that maybe this latest wave wouldn't be happening or at least it could have been delayed until after Christmas. We're in this mess from people doing what they want rather than only doing what they perhaps should.


I’d be confident in saying that there is zero chance Florida will shut down based on the attitude of the leadership of the state.

People are doing the most they’re allowed to do because this is a weird prisoners dilemma.  Most are looking at it this way:  I can stay home and do my part, but most of the rest of the country won’t do it so the length of the pandemic won’t really shorten.  So why bother if everyone else won’t cooperate?

Things are bad in the US but it’s far from the only place experiencing a bad wave of COVID.  People get complacent over time and it’s a rough ask for people to shut their lives down for another 6-9 months.


----------



## hertamaniac

hertamaniac said:


> For those at WDW today and tomorrow....look East.
> 
> Tonight's scheduled launch is about 5:13 PM for the unmanned rocket.
> Tomorrow's scheduled launch for the manned crew (4) is about 7:49 PM.
> 
> Weather looks like a go so this will be a great time to watch for the orange streak(s) across the sky.
> 
> https://spacecoastlaunches.com/launch-schedule/



Today's launch has been scrubbed and is pushed to tomorrow night for 7:27 PM.  Same deal if you're at or near WDW, look East, but this time it will be a bright orange streak with the dark backdrop.  If you're planning on heading over, they estimate ~500K folks are going to be there.


----------



## jade1

HokieRaven5 said:


> We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted before 2pm and had the rest of the day to re-ride things or check out some shops.



Sounds better than we were there last month.   

So what attractions did you get on during that time? Was it 9 AM opening?


----------



## Farro

runjulesrun said:


> As someone from the Chicago area who just got back from Disney World (this was my 3rd trip there since they reopened), the advisory means nothing. *People who want to go will still go.* The quarantine recommendation is within the city limits right now so anyone in the suburbs is not subject to those rules.



I have to agree with the bolded. Just watching around here now, the advisory goes into affect Monday (which, why do we wait 4 days...) and it's different than last time. All the stores are stocked, no mad rush to buy things, no one I know is having their offices tell them to work home (I do and love it!). The people who planned to have people over on Thanksgiving still will and people that didn't plan on it still won't.

I'm sure most people won't be traveling, etc. (we won't), but I don't see that people are going to follow this as strongly as last time. You are supposed to quarantine or have a negative test 3 days before you come home, but even that I think is an advisory?

I think maybe more local governments will issue lock-down "advisories", but not orders this time.

Anyways, my point being - until they are actually told no you can't travel, people will. Not everyone, but more than last time.


----------



## Sarahslay

HokieRaven5 said:


> So if DHS was at the 35% yesterday I can say it wasn't much of a problem for us, we still felt it wasn't overly crowded with some crowding in choke points. We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted before 2pm and had the rest of the day to re-ride things or check out some shops. We also had BG 13 and were in line for RoTR around 9:00 and off by 9:25 and I didn't want to leave it!
> 
> My only disappointment was the lack of Ahsoka Clone Wars sabers but that did save me some $$ technically.
> 
> Edit: If I were to have a complaint it would be that the CMs handing out 3D glasses should wear some form of gloves. I know they probably sanitize but we definitely made TSMM one and done after watching the CM touch the lens with their hands. We wiped them after we received them and all but just something that was a little out of our comfort zone.


This is why I carry alcohol wipes with me, I did it pre-covid too, I’m not putting those glasses on after a stranger has had their hands all over them.


----------



## rteetz

Universal did the same with 3D glasses. I think that’s more or less so people aren’t digging in the bins and touching multiple pairs. There is less human contact if one CM or TM touches them and hand them to you then if dozens of guests are reaching in and grabbing them.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Sarahslay said:


> This is why I carry alcohol wipes with me, I did it pre-covid too, I’m not putting those glasses on after a stranger has had their hands all over them.




I don’t disagree that the glasses thing is a bit icky, but the gloves would only be the illusion of safety. Short of carrying around alcohol pads or some type of travel Lysol wipe pack, there’s not much better than what the park operators are doing by removing the guest contact with 20 pairs to get 1.


----------



## SaintsManiac

sullivan.kscott said:


> I don’t disagree that the glasses thing is a bit icky, but the gloves would only be the illusion of safety. Short of carrying around alcohol pads or some type of travel Lysol wipe pack, there’s not much better than what the park operators are doing by removing the guest contact with 20 pairs to get 1.



I cringe when I see people wearing gloves in the grocery store. They just aren’t good for most situations.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Universal did the same with 3D glasses. I think that’s more or less so people aren’t digging in the bins and touching multiple pairs. There is less human contact if one CM or TM touches them and hand them to you then if dozens of guests are reaching in and grabbing them.


Disney was handing them out?   Every time I went on Star Tours and Toy Story last week, I had to grab them from the bin.  Universal did hand them to me.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Disney was handing them out?   Every time I went on Star Tours and Toy Story last week, I had to grab them from the bin.  Universal did hand them to me.


Yeah I think both of those I took from a bin. FoP they handed them of course. MuppetVision they also handed them to us.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Yeah I think both of those I took from a bin. FoP they handed them of course. MuppetVision they also handed them to us.


I grabbed from the bin for Muppets as well. Flight of Passage they handed them to me, but they always have there.   I just sanitized them after I grabbed them.


----------



## rteetz

https://touringplans.com/blog/2020/...gbznvj-oVGdYhKJRWa9h9XHfr_5AS3X7RoWhrmi5rJAss
Wait data and mask compliance data.


----------



## Sandiz08

My aunt tells me this morning they are planning a trip for July. I had to be the bearer of bad news as she was thinking Disney was back to normal. I told her it’s possible still but doubtful. I’m sure they aren’t the only ones planning trips only to arrive and be disappointed.


----------



## Farro

Sandiz08 said:


> My aunt tells me this morning they are planning a trip for July. I had to be the bearer of bad news as she was thinking Disney was back to normal. I told her it’s possible still but doubtful. I’m sure they aren’t the only ones planning trips only to arrive and be disappointed.



I think July will be different than right now.

Heck, I think May will be different than right now.

Shows back? No.  Maybe a nighttime one.

More open restaurants, shops, extended hrs,? Yep.


----------



## Sandiz08

Farro said:


> I think July will be different than right now.


Yeah different, but probably not back to normal. She loves the Lion king show.


----------



## Farro

Sandiz08 said:


> Yeah different, but probably not back to normal. She loves the Lion king show.



People may have to wait a while if they are waiting for stage shows...


----------



## Sandiz08

Farro said:


> People may have to wait a while if they are waiting for stage shows...


Yep , sad to think many people outside of these boards arrive and find a Disney they weren’t expecting.


----------



## Farro

Sandiz08 said:


> Yep , sad to think many people outside of these boards arrive and find a Disney they weren’t expecting.



It is. 

Hopefully due to pandemic, more people are  now researching what's open so they aren't disappointed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sandiz08 said:


> Yeah different, but probably not back to normal. She loves the Lion king show.



I think it is tough to want/expect anything specific.  I would like to think by next July more things would be back including some shows, but maybe it is Indy and a revamped BatB as they are outside or some modified version of other shows.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

RamblingRabbit said:


> All these extensions, and Animal Kingdom is closing at 5 PM the day we're going in less than a month



Use that night to go to Give Kids the World!  That’s what we’re doing and honestly, it’s what I’m most excited about for this trip!   My husband and I have watched all the vloggers’ videos of it, but we haven’t showed the kids.  We’re hoping to keep it a surprise!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> So if DHS was at the 35% yesterday I can say it wasn't much of a problem for us, we still felt it wasn't overly crowded with some crowding in choke points. We were able to get on all of the rides we wanted before 2pm and had the rest of the day to re-ride things or check out some shops. We also had BG 13 and were in line for RoTR around 9:00 and off by 9:25 and I didn't want to leave it!
> 
> My only disappointment was the lack of Ahsoka Clone Wars sabers but that did save me some $$ technically.
> 
> Edit: If I were to have a complaint it would be that the CMs handing out 3D glasses should wear some form of gloves. I know they probably sanitize but we definitely made TSMM one and done after watching the CM touch the lens with their hands. We wiped them after we received them and all but just something that was a little out of our comfort zone.



Just a bit of reference - and I think this is relevant to park operations during COVID - is that gloves don't provide the kind of protection many would assume. "A hand-hygiene study was conducted by the CDC and found that hand washing rates were significantly lower when gloves were worn. This is due to the fact that gloves create a false sense of cleanliness, which ultimately leads to gloves being used incorrectly and employees not washing their hands well or as often as they should." That relates specifically to food safety, but I think can be extended to other areas (like handling 3D glasses). Really, everyone just needs to be properly washing hands and using sanitizer often.


----------



## Justrose

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Use that night to go to Give Kids the World!  That’s what we’re doing and honestly, it’s what I’m most excited about for this trip!   My husband and I have watched all the vloggers’ videos of it, but we haven’t showed the kids.  We’re hoping to keep it a surprise!


I just watched a video on youtube - thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## HokieRaven5

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Just a bit of reference - and I think this is relevant to park operations during COVID - is that gloves don't provide the kind of protection many would assume. "A hand-hygiene study was conducted by the CDC and found that hand washing rates were significantly lower when gloves were worn. This is due to the fact that gloves create a false sense of cleanliness, which ultimately leads to gloves being used incorrectly and employees not washing their hands well or as often as they should." That relates specifically to food safety, but I think can be extended to other areas (like handling 3D glasses). Really, everyone just needs to be properly washing hands and using sanitizer often.



That's fair and we have been sanitizing/hand washing regularly. I think it was more watching the CM touch the lens part of it vs the ear frame that got us.

I get that gloves are a bit of illusion of safety and maybe saying gloves was a bit unnecessary but the frame is easier to wipe and not have issues vs the lens part of those glasses


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> That's fair and we have been sanitizing/hand washing regularly. I think it was more watching the CM touch the lens part of it vs the ear frame that got us.
> 
> I get that gloves are a bit of illusion of safety and maybe saying gloves was a bit unnecessary but the frame is easier to wipe and not have issues vs the lens part of those glasses


I usually carry a small pack of bleach wipes and/or spray Lysol, plus Kleenex. I think the biggest exception I take to someone touching the lens is not wanting to look at a giant fingerprint/smudge


----------



## Betty Rohrer

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I usually carry a small pack of bleach wipes and/or spray Lysol, plus Kleenex. I think the biggest exception I take to someone touching the lens is not wanting to look at a giant fingerprint/smudge


be careful with the Lysol spray as someone near you could have an allergy. even with 6 feet between us it would cause me to need EMTs not something I could avoid after you spray


----------



## andyman8

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Use that night to go to Give Kids the World!  That’s what we’re doing and honestly, it’s what I’m most excited about for this trip!   My husband and I have watched all the vloggers’ videos of it, but we haven’t showed the kids.  We’re hoping to keep it a surprise!


This is what I keep telling folks disappointed about no nighttime spectaculars. Take an Uber or taxi over the GKTW (it’s really not that far) and see their display. And it goes to charity.


----------



## hertamaniac

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Use that night to go to Give Kids the World!  That’s what we’re doing and honestly, it’s what I’m most excited about for this trip!   My husband and I have watched all the vloggers’ videos of it, but we haven’t showed the kids.  We’re hoping to keep it a surprise!



They interviewed the CEO of GKTW this week on our local television station; Pam said that weekends are all sold out (I haven't confirmed this).  We already purchased our tickets last week and are looking forward to our visit (with the included ice cream and hot chocolate).


----------



## runjulesrun

New Mouse said:


> Its just about where people can go.  Math doesnt.factor in human behavior and habit.  *There is no one in their right mind who can think its "safe" right now. *  It was my first trip (and probably last trip) down until things normalize.   What I realized yesterday is that without entertainment and shows eating up crowds, people just gravitate towards the usual choke points.   Someone isnt now all of a sudden hanging out on a random walkway by a closed snack cart or gift shop so they can be socially distant, they want something to do.
> 
> Heck, even before the line started forming for the emporium at night, it was extremely uncomfortable in there.   Im shocked management hasnt done anything about it for the safety of their staff and guests.
> 
> There are basically 2 solutions...drop your crowds, or open up everything non parade/fireworks and eat those costs.


I am going to disagree with you here. We were there Nov 6-10 and felt perfectly safe. If we were approaching an area that felt too crowded, we avoided it and went a different direction. We were at each park before it opened and got a couple headliners in before the parks opened each day which took the pressure off the rest of the day. I really think everyone has a different perspective on what crowded is and a different tolerance for being around others. It is clear that you were not comfortable but to say that no one in their right mind would think it is safe is simply an incorrect statement.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> They interviewed the CEO of GKTW this week on our local television station; Pam said that weekends are all sold out (I haven't confirmed this).  We already purchased our tickets last week and are looking forward to our visit (with the included ice cream and hot chocolate).


I was just checking their website and they said they added additional availability for all dates and now there are no sold out dates or times. So it’s a great time to get tickets!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

In regards to Disneyland. Disney would never do it, but threatening to completely move Disneyland to another state would get them opened right up. Tesla and Elon Musk did that.

Would never happen though, as that money needed for that would be enormous, but I find it hard to believe that Disney won't remember that California was the only place who wouldn't allow them to open. Only question is, what can they actually do to the government of California that wouldn't affect Disneys own bottom line


----------



## Eric Smith

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> In regards to Disneyland. Disney would never do it, but threatening to completely move Disneyland to another state would get them opened right up. Tesla and Elon Musk did that.
> 
> Would never happen though, as that money needed for that would be enormous, but I find it hard to believe that Disney won't remember that California was the only place who wouldn't allow them to open. Only question is, what can they actually do to the government of California that wouldn't affect Disneys own bottom line


That’s not possible to do.


----------



## Mit88

Eric Smith said:


> That’s not possible to do.








You sure?

It might take about 7 years to get from California to where they’re moving, but that’s about the time it takes to build a parking garage, so Disney fans expect the long timelines


----------



## New Mouse

runjulesrun said:


> I am going to disagree with you here. We were there Nov 6-10 and felt perfectly safe. If we were approaching an area that felt too crowded, we avoided it and went a different direction. We were at each park before it opened and got a couple headliners in before the parks opened each day which took the pressure off the rest of the day. I really think everyone has a different perspective on what crowded is and a different tolerance for being around others. It is clear that you were not comfortable but to say that no one in their right mind would think it is safe is simply an incorrect statement.



Science would tend to agree with me.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> You sure?
> 
> It might take about 7 years to get from California to where they’re moving, but that’s about the time it takes to build a parking garage, so Disney fans expect the long timelines


Yeah, I’m sure.  Moving one building a few blocks is different from moving a giant theme park.


----------



## The Pho

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, I’m sure.  Moving one building a few blocks is different from moving a giant theme park.


Entire theme parks have been relocated before.   A park is just a collection of buildings and rides.    They wouldn’t have to move every building and rides are moved quite frequently.   Certainly a large scale project but not impossible at all.  There  is basically no chance that Disney would even consider it though.


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> Entire theme parks have been relocated before.   A park is just a collection of buildings and rides.    They wouldn’t have to move every building and rides are moved quite frequently.   Certainly a large scale project but not impossible at all.  There  is basically no chance that Disney would even consider it though.



If you think people were up in arms about entertainment being cut, even possibly temporarily, I don’t want to see what people would do if it were a serious idea that Disney not only would move Walts baby from its original location, but also leave behind some buildings. I might give up being a Disney fan. Not out of anger, but because I wouldn’t want to listen to those comments


----------



## Eric Smith

The Pho said:


> Entire theme parks have been relocated before.   A park is just a collection of buildings and rides.    They wouldn’t have to move every building and rides are moved quite frequently.   Certainly a large scale project but not impossible at all.  There  is basically no chance that Disney would even consider it though.


How do you move the Matterhorn?  How about the dark rides that were built in the 1950s and 1960s?  It’s basically impossible and would be an incredibly short sided decision considering Disneyland will likely reopen in the next year or so.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Picturing the Matterhorn going on a road trip again! My personal favourite direction this thread goes in. 

I will once again offer up anywhere in Canada Disney chooses for Disneyland’s new home. Not having to have my heart broken over and over by the exchange rates would be fantastic.


----------



## The Pho

Eric Smith said:


> How do you move the Matterhorn?  How about the dark rides that were built in the 1950s and 1960s?  It’s basically impossible and would be an incredibly short sided decision considering Disneyland will likely reopen in the next year or so.


Not saying they should consider it.   But larger and older buildings than the Matterhorn have been moved.  Certainly not an easy or cheap task.   



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> There are two main ways for a structure to be moved: disassembling and then reassembling it at the required destination, or transporting it whole. For the latter, the building is first raised and then may be pushed on temporary rails or dollies if the distance is short. Otherwise, wheels, such as flatbed trucks, are used. These moves can be complicated and require the removal of protruding parts of the building, such as the chimney, as well as obstacles along the journey, such as overhead cables and trees.


----------



## Brianstl

The Pho said:


> Entire theme parks have been relocated before.   A park is just a collection of buildings and rides.    They wouldn’t have to move every building and rides are moved quite frequently.   Certainly a large scale project but not impossible at all.  There  is basically no chance that Disney would even consider it though.


I think what the people in California should fear is a real lack of investment in theme parks located in the state going forward.  The parks aren’t going to move, but how much money are operators going to be willing to dump into them going forward?  If you were Chapek do you really want to invest heavily in new projects for a park that could be shutdown for a year again 24-36 months from now if this virus mutates and any vaccine becomes ineffective?


----------



## Eric Smith

The Pho said:


> Not saying they should consider it.   But larger and older buildings than the Matterhorn have been moved.  Certainly not an easy or cheap task.


How do you move a concrete mountain?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> I think what the people in California should fear is a real lack of investment in theme parks located in the state going forward.  The parks aren’t going to move, but how much money are operators going to be willing to dump into them going forward?  If you were Chapek do you really want to invest heavily in new projects for a park that could be shutdown for a year again 24-36 months from now if this virus mutates and any vaccine becomes ineffective?



That is what I think is their biggest leverage and just not playing nice with the government and maybe relocating executive offices so they don't collect the taxes on their salaries or things like that


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> I think what the people in California should fear is a real lack of investment in theme parks located in the state going forward.  The parks aren’t going to move, but how much money are operators going to be willing to dump into them going forward?  If you were Chapek do you really want to invest heavily in new projects for a park that could be shutdown for a year again 24-36 months from now if this virus mutates and any vaccine becomes ineffective?


Well, in the near term, there won't be many new projects for either domestic parks for the foreseeable future. They're just going to elongate what projects are currently underway to spread out costs and openings. Very long term, I don't see DLR not seeing new investments, because ultimately that just hurts the resort itself. Particularly for a park with such regional appeal, a long-term freeze on any new construction would hurt attendance.

As for executive relocations, that'd be an interesting strategy for Disney to pursue, but the only problem is I don't see TWDC execs rushing to give up their spacious Newport Beach estates.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eric Smith said:


> How do you move the Matterhorn?  How about the dark rides that were built in the 1950s and 1960s?  It’s basically impossible and would be an incredibly short sided decision considering Disneyland will likely reopen in the next year or so.



Move vs. a new build?  With an opportunity to start with a fresh slate and an infinitely longer cycle life before a rehab, I think moving any legacy attraction is futile.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> I was just checking their website and they said they added additional availability for all dates and now there are no sold out dates or times. So it’s a great time to get tickets!



Yeah...I just went to their site and it appears they opened up capacity.

That's good provided they don't burgeon it to the point of being uncomfortable. Being that the reservation windows are staggered by an hour for a 2-hour visitation window, I really can't see that happening. 

Of course, Gaylord Palms is doing there thing again this year, but now with interactive famous Christmas movie sets; that's also another option for folks visiting WDW.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> Well, in the near term, there won't be many new projects for either domestic parks for the foreseeable future. They're just going to elongate what projects are currently underway to spread out costs and openings. Very long term, I don't see DLR not seeing new investments, because ultimately that just hurts the resort itself. Particularly for a park with such regional appeal, a long-term freeze on any new construction would hurt attendance.
> 
> As for executive relocations, that'd be an interesting strategy for Disney to pursue, but the only problem is I don't see TWDC execs rushing to give up their spacious Newport Beach estates.


I am sure many people thought there was no way that McKesson executives would ever want to leave the beautiful Bay Area for Irving, TX.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We got tickets for GKTW for Thanksgiving night and I can't wait! I am just hopeful they are serious about limited capacity so we won't be uncomfortable (and that they enforce the mask policy).


----------



## mattpeto

By the time Disney could move attractions and assets, they would be open.


----------



## runjulesrun

New Mouse said:


> Science would tend to agree with me.


I'm sorry but what do you mean? How could science possibly agree with your assertion that someone would have to be out of their mind to have an opinion different than yours.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

andyman8 said:


> As for executive relocations, that'd be an interesting strategy for Disney to pursue, but the only problem is I don't see TWDC execs rushing to give up their spacious Newport Beach estates.


... unless the executives don't want to pay 9.3% income tax living in Newport Beach.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Disneyland is not moving.


----------



## New Mouse

Aimeedyan said:


> We got tickets for GKTW for Thanksgiving night and I can't wait! I am just hopeful they are serious about limited capacity so we won't be uncomfortable (and that they enforce the mask policy).


 I went tonight.  Its still too empty even with it being sold out, just to give you an idea.


----------



## New Mouse

runjulesrun said:


> I'm sorry but what do you mean? How could science possibly agree with your assertion that someone would have to be out of their mind to have an opinion different than yours.



See thats the problem.  The virus isnt based off opinion.   6 feet is 72 inches.   Masks need to cover your mouth and nose to be effective.  It doesnt matter what yours or my opinion is, when those things arent happening, its not safe.


----------



## Aimeedyan

New Mouse said:


> I went tonight.  Its still too empty even with it being sold out, just to give you an idea.



Really?! Wow. Maybe that's why they released more slots.

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## New Mouse

Aimeedyan said:


> Really?! Wow. Maybe that's why they released more slots.
> 
> Did you enjoy it?



Yes it was a cant miss.   Beats all the major parks if lights are your thing.


----------



## andyman8

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> ... unless the executives don't want to pay 9.3% income tax living in Newport Beach.


Given that Disney is a media company, they can’t just pick up and go anywhere (they’re not going to Florida; just look at what happened with Disney-MGM Studios). They have to have a presence near their competitors in the media industry. The only other place it would make sense for them to be headquartered is New York, and I don’t believe the Tri-State area is particularly considered a tax haven. A lot of people on here tend to think of Disney as a theme park/hospitality company but it’s not; it’s a media company and any decision it makes will have that in the forefront.

I know some Disney fans really want Disney to “stick it” to the Governor of California and do something dramatic, but I just don’t see that happening. The Governor made his (bad) decision for the time being. Disney has tried to influence public opinion, but with the latest narrative of the virus becoming more prevalent, that’s not likely to resonate strongly, especially in a state like California. Pursuing legal action could potentially get dicey for them, and given how risk-averse Disney can be, they may sit out on that front (at least for the time being). It should go without saying that they’re not moving Disneyland. I think the most anyone can expect is some petty corporate political maneuvering, but they’re not shutting down Team Disney Burbank and moving it to some random place just to make a statement. Disney’s always been about long-term thinking, and given that they just reported their first annual loss for the first time in 40 years, they’ve got bigger problems to address than “getting even” with the Governor of California.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

andyman8 said:


> Given that Disney is a media company, they can’t just pick up and go anywhere (they’re not going to Florida; just look at what happened with Disney-MGM Studios). They have to have a presence near their competitors in the media industry. The only other place it would make sense for them to be headquartered is New York, and I don’t believe the Tri-State area is particularly considered a tax haven. A lot of people on here tend to think of Disney as a theme park/hospitality company but it’s not; it’s a media company and any decision it makes will have that in the forefront.
> 
> I know some Disney fans really want Disney to “stick it” to the Governor of California and do something dramatic, but I just don’t see that happening. The Governor made his (bad) decision for the time being. Disney has tried to influence public opinion, but with the latest narrative of the virus becoming more prevalent, that’s not likely to resonate strongly, especially in a state like California. Pursuing legal action could potentially get dicey for them, and given how risk-averse Disney can be, they may sit out on that front (at least for the time being). It should go without saying that they’re not moving Disneyland. I think the most anyone can expect is some petty corporate political maneuvering, but they’re not shutting down Team Disney Burbank and moving it to some random place just to make a statement. Disney’s always been about long-term thinking, and given that they just reported their first annual loss for the first time in 40 years, they’ve got bigger problems to address than “getting even” with the Governor of California.


I was literally just replying to your statement about executives moving, which you said would "be an interesting strategy for Disney to pursue, but the only problem is I don't see TWDC execs rushing to give up their spacious Newport Beach estates." If the "only problem" you see is them not wanting to give up their estates, it looks like NY has lower income tax than CA, as does CT.

As far as long term thinking, this isnt the first pandemic nor will it be the last. Companies should and will plan to better weather future events, and I'm sure the situation in CA regarding theme park and production won't be totally forgotten.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> The only other place it would make sense for them to be headquartered is New York, and I don’t believe the Tri-State area is particularly considered a tax haven. A lot of people on here tend to think of Disney as a theme park/hospitality company but it’s not; it’s a media company and any decision it makes will have that in the forefront.



https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/11/fi...at-4-hudson-square-aka-137-varick-street.html
But this was well before the pandemic and (Current) issues with CA


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/11/fi...at-4-hudson-square-aka-137-varick-street.html
> But this was well before the pandemic and (Current) issues with CA


The Hudson Square project is essentially a consolidation of Disney’s operations at a variety of locations around NYC, particularly relocating ABC/ABC News out of its historic UWS location and giving Disney Streaming Services a unified space. They’re essentially catching up to where the much of the rest of the media world is: having a unified “home” on the East Coast in addition to having a unified “home” on the West Coast. Could they theoretically use these NYC offices as their official headquarters? Sure, but that’s A LOT of resources and money to devote to something that there really isn’t a need for (outside of “getting back” at the Governor of CA). It’s not just building the spaces but also relocating all that corporate infrastructure that has been tied to the historic Burbank studios for decades. Disney hasn’t indicated any desire to relocate its headquarters before and I just don’t see the Governor situation as a remotely large enough reason for them to reconsider that, especially given their current financial situation.


----------



## abs1978

I didn't realize the Give Kids the World was so close to Disney and open to the public!  Looks amazing.  I think we will purchase tickets for one night during our Thanksgiving trip.  Just need to decide which one!


----------



## lovethesun12

DGsAtBLT said:


> Picturing the Matterhorn going on a road trip again! My personal favourite direction this thread goes in.
> 
> I will once again offer up anywhere in Canada Disney chooses for Disneyland’s new home. Not having to have my heart broken over and over by the exchange rates would be fantastic.


They can just theme it after frozen and they hardly even have to decorate!!!!! Come to my province and all you will need to do is stand up - *Elsa's* wind will blow you to a different location  .

Anyway I think DL will come back with a bang when they do. It will be my first trip when we can travel again. I have a 3 week US trip planned; just waiting for the vaccine, lol


----------



## mattpeto

This could bode well for Disney's 50th anniversary (Fall 2021), but many milestones to knock down first. 

_"Countries whose economies are based on tourism will be desperate to get people back and moving, but most people (in the travel industry) aren't hopeful that things will really pick up until the fall of 2021."_

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/covid-vaccine-travel/index.html
I also wonder if Disney would consider this:

_"An international certificate of vaccination or prophylaxis (ICVP) -- which travelers must carry to enter certain countries which mandate a yellow fever vaccination, or to exit those with high polio risk -- could be the next addition to your travel kit."_


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

SaintsManiac said:


> I cringe when I see people wearing gloves in the grocery store. They just aren’t good for most situations.



I was told by Infectious Disease Doc @ World Renown Cancer Center, the only way gloves become helpful is if they are changed after  contact with anything which means they would have to change gloves after handling each pair of glasses.


----------



## rpb718

lorilclevelandrn said:


> I was told by Infectious Disease Doc @ World Renown Cancer Center, the only way gloves become helpful is if they are changed after  contact with anything which means they would have to change gloves after handling each pair of glasses.



Assuming the glasses are treated/sanitized and the glasses are handed out in such a manner that the gloves do not contact the person the glasses are handed to, I don't see an issue here with the use of gloves.  Let's get away from gloves for the sake of this thread.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> The Hudson Square project is essentially a consolidation of Disney’s operations at a variety of locations around NYC, particularly relocating ABC/ABC News out of its historic UWS location and giving Disney Streaming Services a unified space. They’re essentially catching up to where the much of the rest of the media world is: having a unified “home” on the East Coast in addition to having a unified “home” on the West Coast. Could they theoretically use these NYC offices as their official headquarters? Sure, but that’s A LOT of resources and money to devote to something that there really isn’t a need for (outside of “getting back” at the Governor of CA). It’s not just building the spaces but also relocating all that corporate infrastructure that has been tied to the historic Burbank studios for decades. Disney hasn’t indicated any desire to relocate its headquarters before and I just don’t see the Governor situation as a remotely large enough reason for them to reconsider that, especially given their current financial situation.



I wasn’t suggesting they move all operations there, just that you said It’s doubtful they’d put an HQ in NY, and I was just pointing out that they are. Will they move every division there? Probably not, but it’s more of an option now, or when it opens than it was a year ago


----------



## Betty Rohrer

abs1978 said:


> I didn't realize the Give Kids the World was so close to Disney and open to the public!  Looks amazing.  I think we will purchase tickets for one night during our Thanksgiving trip.  Just need to decide which one!


I thought that in reverse when on grandson's Wish trip. I was worried hen I found out we were not on property. If you are that close I would buy the tickets. Pa is just not close enough for me


----------



## princesscinderella

Mit88 said:


> You sure?
> 
> It might take about 7 years to get from California to where they’re moving, but that’s about the time it takes to build a parking garage, so Disney fans expect the long timelines


There’s a lot of rides at Disneyland that are actually under the ground in a basement level and would be impossible to move, Pirates and Haunted Mansion for sure.  It’s an actual elevator in the stretching room. Plus the original nostalgia from Walt just can’t be replaced.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I can’t see them ever moving Disneyland.  It was Walt’s dream and where he walked.  Those things cannot be moved or replaced.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SaintsManiac said:


> I cringe when I see people wearing gloves in the grocery store. They just aren’t good for most situations.


I will say when all this started in the spring I wore gloves.  At the time I was doing anything I could to try and stay safe.  They were a reminder not to touch my face and just a general reminder as I retrained myself to do normal things differently.

I chose to stop wearing them months ago but also respect that each person has a reason for doing what they do.  They do what works for them and I do what works for me.  Not judging because this is a personal disease for each of us and each is doing what they feel is best.

I’ll take a whole bunch of glove wearers over just 1 nose peeker any day!  Nose peekers affect my safety unlike those who wear gloves.


----------



## hereforthechurros

scrappinginontario said:


> I can’t see them ever moving Disneyland.  It was Walt’s dream and where he walked.  Those things cannot be moved or replaced.


Love this sentiment. But I fear the current management, some not all, doesn’t care much about legacy.  

Disneyland isn’t going anywhere. But curious to see the what damage done between Disney and state officials long term because of this.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

abs1978 said:


> I didn't realize the Give Kids the World was so close to Disney and open to the public!  Looks amazing.  I think we will purchase tickets for one night during our Thanksgiving trip.  Just need to decide which one!



This is the first time it is.  I think they’ve come up with a GREAT way to use the space they have to raise money while they can’t have Wish Kids there.  I could even see them leaving the lights up all the time when Wish Kids are back!  It just makes the place even more magical.


----------



## wdwrule

Any chance the Holiday Cookie Stroll starts pre-Thanksgiving or does it begin exactly with the start of the holiday festival?  Would love to do this next week.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Just got back home. Man I wish I could just stay on Disney Property vs my own home for the remainder of this pandemic. I will say I felt safer there than I do in my own home town.

I only stayed in the proximity of CBR and the skyliner when I was doing resort time and always ate outdoors or in my hotel room. Mask compliance was so much better than what I get in my local stores.

RoTR was absolutely incredible. Loved every second of it. It was my first time getting on FoP as well, which is great for immersion for sure and my 3rd time riding it on the day I was looking around the theater trying to take in how it is designed and everything.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> Just got back home. Man I wish I could just stay on Disney Property vs my own home for the remainder of this pandemic. I will say I felt safer there than I do in my own home town.
> 
> I only stayed in the proximity of CBR and the skyliner when I was doing resort time and always ate outdoors or in my hotel room. Mask compliance was so much better than what I get in my local stores.
> 
> RoTR was absolutely incredible. Loved every second of it. It was my first time getting on FoP as well, which is great for immersion for sure and my 3rd time riding it on the day I was looking around the theater trying to take in how it is designed and everything.



That's awesome to have all those first time experiences!  Glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## runjulesrun

hereforthechurros said:


> Love this sentiment. But I fear the current management, some not all, doesn’t care much about legacy.
> 
> Disneyland isn’t going anywhere. *But curious to see the what damage done between Disney and state officials long term because of this.*


Disney will be around much longer than any elected state officials. I have no doubt that while their relationship with the current state administration may be strained, they will be able to be on good terms with future administrations.


----------



## andyman8

runjulesrun said:


> Disney will be around much longer than any elected state officials. I have no doubt that while their relationship with the current state administration may be strained, they will be able to be on good terms with future administrations.


This. Political landscapes changes and can be unpredictable (just look what has happened with the City of Anaheim over the last decade). Politicians generally think in 4 or 6 year increments. Disney thinks in at least 10 year increments.  Disney's not going to make any drastic long-term changes based on the current political situation. Some small political maneuvering to potentially influence future landscapes? Of course. But something greater than politics would be needed to justify such an enormously costly relocation, especially with the current financial position the Company is in.


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> That's awesome to have all those first time experiences!  Glad you enjoyed your trip



Thanks! I realize I also sent the thread down the glove conversation and I was much more comfortable with what happened at FoP than TSMM because the CM at FoP was holding the glasses by the frame and not the lens portion at least when I was observing. 

Only sour note was the group next to us on ToT at some point took their masks off. CMs stopped them from getting off and idk what happened to them after the fact because I didn't want to be near them any longer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HokieRaven5 said:


> Thanks! I realize I also sent the thread down the glove conversation and I was much more comfortable with what happened at FoP than TSMM because the CM at FoP was holding the glasses by the frame and not the lens portion at least when I was observing.
> 
> Only sour note was the group next to us on ToT at some point took their masks off. CMs stopped them from getting off and idk what happened to them after the fact because I didn't want to be near them any longer.



I can totally understand frame vs lens thought.

And for your sour point, at least seems like CMs did something about it so that is a positive in a negative scenario at least


----------



## HokieRaven5

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can totally understand frame vs lens thought.
> 
> And for your sour point, at least seems like CMs did something about it so that is a positive in a negative scenario at least



Yeah it's a situation that's out of our control and part of the assumed risk you take with going here.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> This. Political landscapes changes and can be unpredictable (just look what has happened with the City of Anaheim over the last decade). Politicians generally think in 4 or 6 year increments. Disney thinks in at least 10 year increments.  Disney's not going to make any drastic long-term changes based on the current political situation. Some small political maneuvering to potentially influence future landscapes? Of course. But something greater than politics would be needed to justify such an enormously costly relocation, especially with the current financial position the Company is in.


Yeah I was thinking as we navigate through the rest of COVID, not decades from now. Sad that I still think that could be 1-2 years. Local/state officials need Disney to succeed for economic health.

Your point about Disney operating years out is how we know any sort of large scale move isn’t happening. They're building more DVC at DL for goodness sake!


----------



## princesscinderella

Thanks so much for the GKTWV Christmas lights information I got tickets for when we are there next week.  It looks amazing and like the Osborne lights have found a new home. . What a beautiful way to start the holiday season for such a wonderful charity.


----------



## dislee1164

princesscinderella said:


> Thanks so much for the GKTWV Christmas lights information I got tickets for when we are there next week.  It looks amazing and like the Osborne lights have found a new home. . What a beautiful way to start the holiday season for such a wonderful charity.


We bought tickets as well! (And the 3D glasses, lol) Ours is ending our trip - our last night on Jan 2nd, and with HS closing at 7, thought this would be a nice change of scenery for a good cause.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I am so happy that GKTW is going to be able to capitalize on the parks closing relatively early and hopefully make a nice amount of money to support the Village. The early closures are a bummer but this is one nice side effect - I am sure they are getting more interest than they would in a year with normal late park hours.

The pandemic has been such a bleak moment but every now and then you’ll find an organization or business who comes up with a creative solution to make the best of an unfortunate situation and it really makes me smile. We have a Chinese restaurant near where I live that turned their giant parking lot into a drive in movie theater and also erected a stage to have live music out there while serving all the food(and mai tais!) outside. It was incredibly well done and incredibly popular and it really made me appreciate their ingenuity. Kudos to GKTW and all of their sponsors (including Disney) for pulling this together!


----------



## yulilin3

Christmas offerings started at SWO yesterday,  basically all the shows returned with a couple of modifications,  happy to say that one of the Voices of Liberty performers,  the lead singer from Club Villain, a former CoH and HDD performer and half the band of British revolution will be singing and performing for everyone at SWO. So many guests approached me today to say thank you for bringing a lot of joy,  i was working the photo with Santa today and loved all the kids faces when they were getting ready to talk to him.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Dis Stock holders should be happy today with Moderna reporting their vaccine is 94.5% effective. Expectation is that it could be available to more general population by spring. I'm just going to assume that's the Disney Spring timeframe of February - June or sometimes known as soon. 

Great news to have 2 companies with over 90% effectiveness, once safety has been further evaluated those who are of higher risk should hopefully start getting that by the end of this year into early next year.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Nice surprise!  

@Blog_Mickey: Disney Sends Notice of “Routine” Magic Kingdom Fireworks Test Taking Place Tonight https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...-routine-fireworks-test-taking-place-tonight/


----------



## AvidDisReader

Disney will probably never leave its Burbank studios and Disneyland is not going anywhere.  But that does not mean the Corporate Headquarters cannot be moved from California to a much friendlier place like Florida.  Heck, you see it all the time.  There was a time no one ever thought Boeing would ever move its Corp from Seattle, but it is now in Chicago.   While I still think it is a long shot, it definitely would not be a total shock.


----------



## Funfire240

yulilin3 said:


> Christmas offerings started at SWO yesterday,  basically all the shows returned with a couple of modifications,  happy to say that one of the Voices of Liberty performers,  the lead singer from Club Villain, a former CoH and HDD performer and half the band of British revolution will be singing and performing for everyone at SWO. So many guests approached me today to say thank you for bringing a lot of joy,  i was working the photo with Santa today and loved all the kids faces when they were getting ready to talk to him.


This is good to hear!  We will be there on the 28th.  We took our kids to Seaworld for the first last summer (my last time was when it was still in Ohio!) and had a great time and we were looking at the Christmas offerings and decided to go back to experience all of that while we are at WDW.


----------



## mrsap

OnceUponATime15 said:


> Nice surprise!
> 
> @Blog_Mickey: Disney Sends Notice of “Routine” Magic Kingdom Fireworks Test Taking Place Tonight https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...-routine-fireworks-test-taking-place-tonight/



I wish they’d start doing a ‘routine’ fireworks test every night.


----------



## mattpeto

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/16/mod...vaccine-is-more-than-94percent-effective.html
_The analysis evaluated 95 confirmed Covid-19 infections among the trial’s 30,000 participants. Moderna, which developed its vaccine in collaboration with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said 90 cases of Covid-19 were observed in the placebo group versus five cases observed in the group that received its two-dose vaccine. That resulted in an estimated vaccine efficacy of 94.5%, it said. _

Looking good for the 50th guys...


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/16/mod...vaccine-is-more-than-94percent-effective.html
> _The analysis evaluated 95 confirmed Covid-19 infections among the trial’s 30,000 participants. Moderna, which developed its vaccine in collaboration with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said 90 cases of Covid-19 were observed in the placebo group versus five cases observed in the group that received its two-dose vaccine. That resulted in an estimated vaccine efficacy of 94.5%, it said. _
> 
> Looking good for the 50th guys...




Oh dear lord I hope so. My FB memories of being in Disney or preparing for Disney this time of year are killing me right now. I just want to be there next week so badly. I am so looking forward to next year and hoping the 50th celebrations last a bit longer than just some quickie thing in October.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/16/mod...vaccine-is-more-than-94percent-effective.html
> _The analysis evaluated 95 confirmed Covid-19 infections among the trial’s 30,000 participants. Moderna, which developed its vaccine in collaboration with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said 90 cases of Covid-19 were observed in the placebo group versus five cases observed in the group that received its two-dose vaccine. That resulted in an estimated vaccine efficacy of 94.5%, it said. _
> 
> Looking good for the 50th guys...



Awesome to wake up to such great news!!!
Now we have two viable vaccine options!

Next year is looking better everyday!


----------



## yulilin3

Funfire240 said:


> This is good to hear!  We will be there on the 28th.  We took our kids to Seaworld for the first last summer (my last time was when it was still in Ohio!) and had a great time and we were looking at the Christmas offerings and decided to go back to experience all of that while we are at WDW.


If you want photos with the Rudolph characters head to the trail early,  right now it's opening at 5pm


----------



## HokieRaven5

Farro said:


> Awesome to wake up to such great news!!!
> Now we have two viable vaccine options!
> 
> Next year is looking better everyday!



Moderna's is so much better in distribution as well. Moderna can be held for 30 days in a refrigerator vs 5 days for Pfizer. Pfizer also has to be stored at -75 Deg F vs -20 Deg F for Moderna.

Drs offices can readily store the Moderna one but don't have the equipment typically for Pfizer's.

Definitely great progress towards the 50th! We actually decided to change our plans from going June 2021 with my larger family unit to Easter weekend after our experience and feelings from our trip.


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/16/mod...vaccine-is-more-than-94percent-effective.html
> _The analysis evaluated 95 confirmed Covid-19 infections among the trial’s 30,000 participants. Moderna, which developed its vaccine in collaboration with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said 90 cases of Covid-19 were observed in the placebo group versus five cases observed in the group that received its two-dose vaccine. That resulted in an estimated vaccine efficacy of 94.5%, it said. _
> 
> Looking good for the 50th guys...


I know this may come as a surprise to some and as obvious to others, but from an operational standpoint, I wouldn’t be surprised to see most offerings at WDW return (or at least those that are still slated to return) by the end of next summer. While the health and safety protocols may stick around for quite some time, I think people will be surprised just how quickly WDW picks back up, assuming these vaccines roll out and work as planned.


----------



## Funfire240

yulilin3 said:


> If you want photos with the Rudolph characters head to the trail early,  right now it's opening at 5pm


Thank you!


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> I know this may come as a surprise to some and as obvious to others, but from an operational standpoint, I wouldn’t be surprised to see most offerings at WDW return (or at least those that are still slated to return) by the end of next summer. While the health and safety protocols may stick around for quite some time, I think people will be surprised just how quickly WDW picks back up, assuming these vaccines roll out and work as planned.




You're giving me all the feelings today, sir!


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> I know this may come as a surprise to some and as obvious to others, but from an operational standpoint, I wouldn’t be surprised to see most offerings at WDW return (or at least those that are still slated to return) by the end of next summer. While the health and safety protocols may stick around for quite some time, I think people will be surprised just how quickly WDW picks back up, assuming these vaccines roll out and work as planned.



Many people who were laid off had retention language in their contracts to bring back before the end of 2021.  I agree, Disney will move quickly.  

Can they increase capacity and maintain their current safety protocols (social distancing and masks)?

I actually think once the virus is felt under control (~+6 months of vaccine distribution), all of those protocols go away immediately.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mattpeto said:


> Many people who were laid off had retention language in their contracts to bring back before the end of 2021.  I agree, Disney will move quickly.
> 
> Can they increase capacity and maintain their current safety protocols (social distancing and masks)?
> 
> I actually think once the virus is felt under control (~+6 months of vaccine distribution), all of those protocols go away immediately.



I don't think all protocols will go away that fast even after 6 months of distribution, unless they switch to only people who can document having received the vaccine or having a recent test are allowed access (which is what ticketmaster is planning to do for concerts next year). I don't see many of the measures disappearing at all next year especially the masks.


----------



## hertamaniac

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I could even see them leaving the lights up all the time when Wish Kids are back!  It just makes the place even more magical.



According to the CEO, Pam, they are only offering this as a public offering this year (or so long as the pandemic keeps them operationally closed). She cited concerns of the public making a......well.....not for a good experience for the families that would be staying onsite.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

HokieRaven5 said:


> I don't think all protocols will go away that fast even after 6 months of distribution, unless they switch to only people who can document having received the vaccine or having a recent test are allowed access (which is what ticketmaster is planning to do for concerts next year). I don't see many of the measures disappearing at all next year especially the masks.


I agree that the masks will be around for a while. Remember that, at best, Pfizer is testing down to age 12. It’s going to be a while. But, if they choose to go the Ticketmaster route in some form or fashion and require a vaccine for all (especially CM), and testing for the rest, they could up capacity and drop some of the distancing requirements, bring back some nighttime entertainment and theater shows, etc, pretty quickly. Summer might be optimistic, but not that far off. And definitely by October 50th time.


----------



## Spridell

sullivan.kscott said:


> I agree that the masks will be around for a while. Remember that, at best, Pfizer is testing down to age 12. It’s going to be a while. But, if they choose to go the Ticketmaster route in some form or fashion and require a vaccine for all (especially CM), and testing for the rest, they could up capacity and drop some of the distancing requirements, bring back some nighttime entertainment and theater shows, etc, pretty quickly. Summer might be optimistic, but not that far off. And definitely by October 50th time.



I would be SHOCKED if Disney requires a vaccine for all their guests.  I just dont see that happening.  Too slippery of a slope for them to go down.  Requiring for their CM's is another story.

I think we will see masks most likely through ALL of next year at the parks, and the social distancing they will probably keep for a while.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Spridell said:


> I would be SHOCKED if Disney requires a vaccine for all their guests.  I just dont see that happening.  Too slippery of a slope for them to go down.  Requiring for their CM's is another story.
> 
> I think we will see masks most likely through ALL of next year at the parks, and the social distancing they will probably keep for a while.



Correct. I only threw out what ticketmaster was doing as a method for Disney to reduce their measures. They're going to keep it being welcoming and not requiring that information and just keep their safety measures in place. It's going to take probably until late 2021, early 2022 before enough of the population receives the vaccine to start reducing their safety measures.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Spridell said:


> I would be SHOCKED if Disney requires a vaccine for all their guests.  I just dont see that happening.  Too slippery of a slope for them to go down.  Requiring for their CM's is another story.
> 
> I think we will see masks most likely through ALL of next year at the parks, and the social distancing they will probably keep for a while.


I don’t disagree, but if the vaccines are widely accepted by the GP and the situation at large improves, I see distancing going away first, before masks, so that Disney can pack in more people.
The one exception to that is cruises. I absolutely see DCL requiring it of guests and crew once widely available. Even if it’s 60% of guests that are over the age of 12 or 16 (might be higher, idk), once you add in cast and crew, that amount of people protected at 90%+ is a huge reduction in spread risk.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328344073460215810


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328344443590676482


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328345949350060033


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328344073460215810



That is the primary way I ordered except when getting things from the carts or snagging a drink at Pongu Pongu. DAK only having 3 Mobile order spots while I was there made choosing meals fun. Though I'd highly recommend Flame Tree Barbecue to anyone going and setting yourself up by the river so you kind of have your own Character meal as the flotillas go by!


----------



## mattpeto

I just don't see how they will be able to increase capacity unless they relax protocols. 

At least the stage shows, those CM could be vaccinated and operate under close proximity without social distancing.  It would make it easier to produce shows and have crowd eaters.  

This could help increase capacity a little bit.  

But to increase to normal capacity, the protocols have to go away.  Obviously you can wear masks, but if you are standing on top of another like February 2020, not sure how effective it will be...

I do think it's possible that you'll need to obtain an immunity cert.  That's probably the ticket, but it will be bold and controversial.  I could see them wording it:

_"We are excited to bring back fireworks, meet and greets, entertainment and more of the Disney experience we provided prior to the pandemic.  We have great news:  these services will be brought back.  However, out of abundance of caution, only visitors that provide certification of immunity will be allowed to enter Disney theme parks, resorts and Disney Springs effective September 27th. You can upload your certification to your My Disney Experience blah blah blah"_


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328343790856318976


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328346827998031873


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328347733695094790


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328348640818188288


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328346827998031873



So Ratatouille is no longer Trackless?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328344073460215810


When we adopted mobile order in August ‘18, I was amazed at how few people were using it. Maybe food allergies and what not, but it was SO convenient. Even better in August this year.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328347733695094790



Cant wait to hear about the cupcakes.

In all seriousness, I know people are waiting to hear what they’re going to do for the 50th before booking their trip, but I’d much rather them wait until they know what they likely can do before getting peoples hopes up and have to pull back. Not that anything extravagant will be done for the 50th anymore in terms of “new” offerings, but if they have a new fireworks show at MK (and Harmonius), and/or they’re bringing back an old Nighttime parade, or bringing over Paint the Night, I’d rather them know they’ll be able to provide that entertainment before they announce it


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> When we adopted mobile order in August ‘18, I was amazed at how few people were using it. Maybe food allergies and what not, but it was SO convenient. Even better in August this year.


People resist change until they try it,  in this case most were "forced" to try it.  I agree,  MO has always been awesome


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328347301052641281


----------



## AvidDisReader

Just wondering, if the Cast Members were required to be vaccinated could they re open say the Finding Nemo play in AK.   You could still require masks of the audiance and just for safety sake have the first 10 to fifteen rows closed off?  I do miss the live entertainment at WDW so am really hoping it comes back sooner than later.


----------



## Brianstl

HokieRaven5 said:


> Moderna's is so much better in distribution as well. Moderna can be held for 30 days in a refrigerator vs 5 days for Pfizer. Pfizer also has to be stored at -75 Deg F vs -20 Deg F for Moderna.
> 
> Drs offices can readily store the Moderna one but don't have the equipment typically for Pfizer's.
> 
> Definitely great progress towards the 50th! We actually decided to change our plans from going June 2021 with my larger family unit to Easter weekend after our experience and feelings from our trip.


Earlier results, also, showed that the Moderna vaccine created a very good T cell response.  That is important because the questions surrounding how long the antibodies survive in humans.  So if the antibodies fade over a six months with these vaccines, the Moderna vaccine  T Cell response possibly means shorter much less severe infections in people who received that vaccine after the antibodies disappear.


----------



## andyman8

AvidDisReader said:


> Just wondering, if the Cast Members were required to be vaccinated could they re open say the Finding Nemo play in AK.   You could still require masks of the audiance and just for safety sake have the first 10 to fifteen rows closed off?  I do miss the live entertainment at WDW so am really hoping it comes back sooner than later.


Truthfully, they could reopen Finding Nemo right now if they wanted. That one they could even put the performers in masks that match the color of their outfit (because most people look at the puppets, not the performers). It’s a matter of cost at this point, and they don’t even have enough performers left to stage the show. Unfortunately, it’s going to be a while.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

yulilin3 said:


> Christmas offerings started at SWO yesterday,  basically all the shows returned with a couple of modifications,  happy to say that one of the Voices of Liberty performers,  the lead singer from Club Villain, a former CoH and HDD performer and half the band of British revolution will be singing and performing for everyone at SWO. So many guests approached me today to say thank you for bringing a lot of joy,  i was working the photo with Santa today and loved all the kids faces when they were getting ready to talk to him.


I just saw yesterday that our Snoopy from when my husband and I were Charley and Sally Brown in A Good Man Charlie Brown is an elf this year at SWO with Santa!  Her name is Taylor and she just moved to FL during this pandemic stuff.  



hertamaniac said:


> According to the CEO, Pam, they are only offering this as a public offering this year (or so long as the pandemic keeps them operationally closed). She cited concerns of the public making a......well.....not for a good experience for the families that would be staying onsite.



Yeah - I'm sure they couldn't do the fund raiser like this with "outsiders," but they could keep the lights up for the kids and their families.  After all - they do Christmas once a week.    I'm sure there are some that couldn't stay up once there are families IN the villas, but the town square and all looks awesome and would be a good way to keep using those donated lights.


----------



## yulilin3

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I just saw yesterday that our Snoopy from when my husband and I were Charley and Sally Brown in A Good Man Charlie Brown is an elf this year at SWO with Santa!  Her name is Taylor and she just moved to FL during this pandemic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - I'm sure they couldn't do the fund raiser like this with "outsiders," but they could keep the lights up for the kids and their families.  After all - they do Christmas once a week.    I'm sure there are some that couldn't stay up once there are families IN the villas, but the town square and all looks awesome and would be a good way to keep using those donated lights.


The elves are doiing a great job at greeting all the guests!!


----------



## circus4u

yulilin3 said:


> People resist change until they try it,  in this case most were "forced" to try it.  I agree,  MO has always been awesome


We just returned from an 8 day trip to WDW; count us among those that disliked it.  For us, it was such a bad experience, that we only went to the parks for 3 days rather than the six we planned.  The rest of the time we spent at our resort, Shades of Green.


----------



## yulilin3

circus4u said:


> We just returned from an 8 day trip to WDW; count us among those that disliked it.  For us, it was such a bad experience, that we only went to the parks for 3 days rather than the six we planned.  The rest of the time we spent at our resort, Shades of Green.


You cut 3 park days because of mobile ordering? Did you know you could still counter order if you wanted to? MO, to me is great cause it's like an adr, you can reserve your order time early in the day,  guaranteeing a table later,  and then just hit "I'm here prepare my order" during your reserved time


----------



## MrsBooch

circus4u said:


> We just returned from an 8 day trip to WDW; count us among those that disliked it.  For us, it was such a bad experience, that we only went to the parks for 3 days rather than the six we planned.  The rest of the time we spent at our resort, Shades of Green.



I'm so sorry to hear this! Would you be able to provide a bit more detail as to what or why? Unless it's posted somewhere else and I missed it. Just want to manage expectations for our upcoming trip.

Also how was Shades of Green?


----------



## scrappinginontario

sullivan.kscott said:


> When we adopted mobile order in August ‘18, I was amazed at how few people were using it. Maybe food allergies and what not, but it was SO convenient. Even better in August this year.


We were in the MK the day they flipped the switch and allowed Mobile Ordering for guest using the DDP.  It was amazing and we never looked back!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I know this may come as a surprise to some and as obvious to others, but from an operational standpoint, I wouldn’t be surprised to see most offerings at WDW return (or at least those that are still slated to return) by the end of next summer. While the health and safety protocols may stick around for quite some time, I think people will be surprised just how quickly WDW picks back up, assuming these vaccines roll out and work as planned.



will be interesting to see how things go as there is the supply and demand perspective as well.  Disney could offer more by then (theoretically) but will the travelers be there?  I am sure there is some pend up demand and people pushing off trips, but there are also a lot of people taking an economic hit now and will enough people be in a financial position to take a Disney vacation then?

I am sure more than now, but still think ti will take several years for both sides of the equation to be back to pre-covid levels


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

sullivan.kscott said:


> When we adopted mobile order in August ‘18, I was amazed at how few people were using it. Maybe food allergies and what not, but it was SO convenient. Even better in August this year.


We all know that Disney's IT isn't the best. I felt like previously, we often had trouble with mobile order - page not loading, timing out, not letting us submit the order... And I've read accounts of similar glitches happening more recently. But at least for us, mobile order has worked better lately. It is nice not having to wait in line (our major frustration with ordering in person is other guests who get up to the cashier and act like they've never seen a menu or heard of food before).


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328344073460215810



Well yes when you force people to use it the rate of use does go up!  In other news, the sun rose today and its still hot in fl!

I do like the mobile order but there are still a bunch of spots not capable of handling it.


----------



## dislee1164

New Mouse said:


> Well yes when you force people to use it the rate of use does go up!  In other news, the sun rose today and its still hot in fl!
> 
> I do like the mobile order but there are still a bunch of spots not capable of handling it.


I thought this same thing  So are they going to come out and say “Park hopping is down 100%! People must hate it”


----------



## Befferk

yulilin3 said:


> People resist change until they try it,  in this case most were "forced" to try it.  I agree,  MO has always been awesome



Count me as one who is super excited about the MO option on our upcoming trip. We've been at busy times and the QS places were difficult to get a meal at sometimes. I really like being able to reserve a time ahead of time.


----------



## Befferk

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> It is nice not having to wait in line (our major frustration with ordering in person is other guests who get up to the cashier and act like they've never seen a menu or heard of food before).



OMG, you just totally described my husband. One of my pet peeves after 24 years is painfully watching him try to decide what he wants to eat, whether at a sit down meal or a drive through (that he's been through hundreds of times...)  Maybe this is part of the reason I'm excited about MO for our trip


----------



## Mit88

Maybe I’m just an idiot and don’t know how to apply the discount but my biggest gripe with MO is that you can’t seem to use your AP or DVC discounts


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> According to the CEO, Pam, they are only offering this as a public offering this year (or so long as the pandemic keeps them operationally closed). She cited concerns of the public making a......well.....not for a good experience for the families that would be staying onsite.


In the opening ceremony of sorts she called this the first annual so that made it seem like this would continue.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> We just returned from an 8 day trip to WDW; count us among those that disliked it.  For us, it was such a bad experience, that we only went to the parks for 3 days rather than the six we planned.  The rest of the time we spent at our resort, Shades of Green.


Then I suggest not going to Universal because that mobile ordering experience was terrible. I would take Disney's all day every day.


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> Maybe I’m just an idiot and don’t know how to apply the discount but my biggest gripe with MO is that you can’t seem to use your AP or DVC discounts



There are no AP discounts for quick service, except maybe at Disney Springs. I dunno about DVC.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Befferk said:


> Count me as one who is super excited about the MO option on our upcoming trip. We've been at busy times and the QS places were difficult to get a meal at sometimes. I really like being able to reserve a time ahead of time.


We ordered from Pecos last Sunday (the 8th) and it was seriously the best experience. We went early (seated with our food by 11 am) and there were a ton of tables open. It was so nice not waiting in the crowded ordering area, being able to find a table so easily, and I like how they include a small tray with toppings now (versus using the toppings bar).


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Maybe I’m just an idiot and don’t know how to apply the discount but my biggest gripe with MO is that you can’t seem to use your AP or DVC discounts


Well there are no AP or DVC discounts at quick service restaurants so no need to add them


----------



## Mit88

only hope said:


> There are no AP discounts for quick service, except maybe at Disney Springs. I dunno about DVC.



I meant at DS, not in the parks.


----------



## mattpeto

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/first-look-space-220-restaurant-interior-at-epcot/


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> I meant at DS, not in the parks.



Hm. Just looked- D-luxe Burger is the only location with MO at DS and there’s no discount for AP’s there.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I meant at DS, not in the parks.


There really aren't places there that take it either.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I meant at DS, not in the parks.



Huh? D-Luxe Burger is the only place that does Disney mobile ordering at Disney Springs and there are no AP or DVC discounts at D-Luxe.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> In the opening ceremony of sorts she called this the first annual so that made it seem like this would continue.



David Martin of Fox 35 Orlando interviewed her last week where she mentioned the concerns about it being open to the public during non-pandemic times.  She mentioned she wanted to use this opportunity to "peel back the curtain" for the public.


----------



## Marionnette

mattpeto said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/first-look-space-220-restaurant-interior-at-epcot/


That looks like it will be a cool experience. Hopefully, the quality of the food lives up to the quality of the setting.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Once you get into the payment section of mobile order, isn't there something about discounts? (Makes it look like it should be possible to add an AP, etc, discount.) Maybe that's what causes confusion?


----------



## only hope

rteetz said:


> There really aren't places there that take it either.



There’s some. I think 12 of the 35 places that offer AP discounts at DS are QS. I’m not familiar with all of the options though.


----------



## rteetz

only hope said:


> There’s some. I think 12 of the 35 places that offer AP discounts at DS are QS. I’m not familiar with all of the options though.


As others have pointed out though none with mobile ordering.


----------



## Mit88

I could have sworn Polite Pig had MO, and I know they take discounts, or they did a couple years ago


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

rteetz said:


>


I hope they at least let those of us who aren’t traveling during a pandemic experience our favorite attraction one more time. Is pushing this retheme off until 2022 too much to ask for? Wonder what he meant by “speeding things up”on this given the current pandemic situation.


----------



## circus4u

yulilin3 said:


> You cut 3 park days because of mobile ordering? Did you know you could still counter order if you wanted to? MO, to me is great cause it's like an adr, you can reserve your order time early in the day,  guaranteeing a table later,  and then just hit "I'm here prepare my order" during your reserved time


We really didn't go to ride,  mainly for the ambience and to see the Christmas decorations.  This was my first trip back in four years (although my wife has been twice since I last went).  We went to Magic Kingdom one day for four hours and rode Small World and Haunted Mansion.  Went to Hollywood for 3 hours, rode Toy Story Mania.  Last trip was to Epcot, probably about 5 hours and rode Soarin'.  We did enjoy Regal Eagle Smoke House.  Tried to order in person counter service in Tomorrowland, but they were rather insistent that I do mobile ordering.  Did do Mobile ordering at Deluxe Burger in Disney Springs which did turn out OK.  Everywhere we tried to mobile order, we weren't permitted into the facility until the screen turned purple and said our order was ready. Got to Hollywood about 4 or 4:30, ABC Commissary was closed, they sent us to Back Lot (I think that's what it was called) and it closed 5 minutes before we got there.  Sent us to Rosies, limited menu but at least it was hot.  Down side about that was everyone in the pick up line ahead of me seemed to be ordering mixed drinks (didn't know they served drinks there), and took about 10-15 minutes to get through the line to get our food)   Ordered breakfast during a visit to Pop Century, we went in as soon as they said it was ready.  3 egg omlet looked like a single scrambled egg with him and cheese sprinkled on the top.  It was cold.  My wife's waffles and eggs were also cold.  I think that was the last time we bought any Disney food.  Rest was at Shades of Green.


----------



## rteetz

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I hope they at least let those of us who aren’t traveling during a pandemic experience our favorite attraction one more time. Is pushing this retheme off until 2022 too much to ask for? Wonder what he meant by “speeding things up”on this given the current pandemic situation.


They aren't going to leave it forever. I wouldn't be surprised to see it close early 2022. Possibly even earlier than that.


----------



## Mit88

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I hope they at least let those of us who aren’t traveling during a pandemic experience our favorite attraction one more time. Is pushing this retheme off until 2022 too much to ask for? Wonder what he meant by “speeding things up”on this given the current pandemic situation.



figure the 50th lasts 18 months, that puts us in 2023 when the 50th ends. I doubt they take a people eater like Splash out of rotation during that period. They haven’t even really begun the hard work that needs to be done for a retheme of that attraction, as far as I know. I think we’re looking at 2024-2025, and that’s if they decide it’s still in the budget to do on both coasts. I’m not sold on it coming to Florida until I see actual work being done, DL on the other hand will probably be the priority


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> figure the 50th lasts 18 months, that puts us in 2023 when the 50th ends. I doubt they take a people eater like Splash out of rotation during that period. They haven’t even really begun the hard work that needs to be done for a retheme of that attraction, as far as I know. I think we’re looking at 2024-2025, and that’s if they decide it’s still in the budget to do on both coasts. I’m not sold on it coming to Florida until I see actual work being done, DL on the other hand will probably be the priority


That doesn't fit the term "fast track"


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

rteetz said:


> They aren't going to leave it forever. I wouldn't be surprised to see it close early 2022. Possibly even earlier than that.



I think the re-theme starts once it goes down for its usual refurbishment in January 2021. I’ve just been holding out hope that they’d leave it up until 2022 so that I could experience the attraction one more time but it appears that won’t be the case. Don’t mean to derail the thread. Just hate they keep making announcements on this with 0 details.


----------



## rteetz

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I think the re-theme starts once it goes down for its usual refurbishment in January 2021. I’ve just been holding out hope that they’d leave it up until 2022 so that I could experience the attraction one more time but it appears that won’t be the case. Don’t mean to derail the thread. Just hate they keep making announcements on this with 0 details.


Everything and anything is in flux right now. Disney is always coy on details but even more so now.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tertainment-offer-glimpse-of-exciting-future/


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> That doesn't fit the term "fast track"



Guess I missed where fast tracked was used.That’s not stated in the attractions magazines tweets. If they’re fast tracking a complete retheme like that, it’s going to be a mess of an attraction. Thinking Jurassic World in Hollywood. Here’s some screens and it’s a brand new attraction


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

rteetz said:


> Everything and anything is in flux right now. Disney is always coy on details but even more so now.


Oh I get it, doesn’t mean I have to like it or think that it’s good customer service.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Guess I missed where fast tracked was used.That’s not stated in the attractions magazines tweets. If they’re fast tracking a complete retheme like that, it’s going to be a mess of an attraction. Thinking Jurassic World in Hollywood. Here’s some screens and it’s a brand new attraction


I don't think was every supposed to be complete redo. I would compare this to Maelstrom to Frozen. Track and boats the same, change our some AAs and sets and you're done.


----------



## circus4u

MrsBooch said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this! Would you be able to provide a bit more detail as to what or why? Unless it's posted somewhere else and I missed it. Just want to manage expectations for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Also how was Shades of Green?


We loved Shades of Green.  Not the place to go if you want "in your face Disney theme" everywhere but a great resort.  Prices for meals are extremely reasonable (they are posted on their website).  Well stocked little AAFES there.  Bus service is excellent, if they say a bus leaves on the half hour from either the resort or one of the parks, you can set your watch to it.  This was our first time there and my wife is already wanting to go back.  They accept the Star Card there for everything from your room to your meals, so you can earn points.  There is a thread elsewhere in these forums about SOG if you are interested.  It's one of 3 military R&R resorts around the world, active duty, retired, and 100% disabled vets (and a couple other categories) are eligible to stay there.  Wife liked it so much, she booked another stay there in January with two of our adult daughters.  Only downside is that it does not participate in the Magical Express, so you need to arrange transportation from the airport.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> Then I suggest not going to Universal because that mobile ordering experience was terrible. I would take Disney's all day every day.


Not a problem, never been there, even when we lived in Tampa.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I don't think was every supposed to be complete redo. I would compare this to Maelstrom to Frozen. Track and boats the same, change our some AAs and sets and you're done.



Not that he’s heading the retheme, but that’s a weird transition to coax Tony Baxter out of retirement for, even in an advisory position. I wasn’t hoping for them to tear it down completely overhaul the attraction, but a Maelstrom to Frozen like transition isn’t intriguing. I’m excited about seeing PatF get it’s due in the parks, I just don’t want to see it be done half-..... and that’s what it seems like is going to happen.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Not that he’s heading the retheme, but that’s a weird transition to coax Tony Baxter out of retirement for, even in an advisory position. I wasn’t hoping for them to tear it down completely overhaul the attraction, but a Maelstrom to Frozen like transition isn’t intriguing. I’m excited about seeing PatF get it’s due in the parks, I just don’t want to see it be done half-..... and that’s what it seems like is going to happen.


Tony being involved as a consultant seems to be more or less fan service. At this point he may not be involved at all. So much has changed at WDI. They are going with bare minimum at the moment.


----------



## rteetz

circus4u said:


> Not a problem, never been there, even when we lived in Tampa.


That said I wouldn't be turned off by Disney or Universal simply because of mobile ordering. I'd go back to both tomorrow if I could.


----------



## MrsBooch

circus4u said:


> We loved Shades of Green.  Not the place to go if you want "in your face Disney theme" everywhere but a great resort.  Prices for meals are extremely reasonable (they are posted on their website).  Well stocked little AAFES there.  Bus service is excellent, if they say a bus leaves on the half hour from either the resort or one of the parks, you can set your watch to it.  This was our first time there and my wife is already wanting to go back.  They accept the Star Card there for everything from your room to your meals, so you can earn points.  There is a thread elsewhere in these forums about SOG if you are interested.  It's one of 3 military R&R resorts around the world, active duty, retired, and 100% disabled vets (and a couple other categories) are eligible to stay there.  Wife liked it so much, she booked another stay there in January with two of our adult daughters.  Only downside is that it does not participate in the Magical Express, so you need to arrange transportation from the airport.



oh this is so good to know - especially about the Star Card - thank you!!!

I didn't realize so many categories were eligible for stays.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> That said I wouldn't be turned off by Disney or Universal simply because of mobile ordering. I'd go back to both tomorrow if I could.


Our biggest problem with Universal's approach was the way they wanted you to have a table before ordering.  We used it at the Leaky Cauldron, Three Broomsticks, Voodoo, Today Café and Dino Digs.  All except Voodoo Donuts were shocked that we had placed an order before we sat down and had touched "I'm here."  If you timed it right and hit "I'm here" if you were next in line for a table or as you walked near the door, it probably saved 10-15 minutes and a lot of sitting around, especially in the Wizarding World.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> That doesn't fit the term "fast track"



When we went on Splash a few weeks back I made a point of enjoying it for the last time as a ride just for the nostalgia - just in case.  Looking around at everything there, inside and outside, I was thinking to really do PatF right they'd have to make a LOT of changes and I'm sure use technology similar to newer attractions like FEA.  This won't be a quick change like the PotC "we wants the red head" fix.  I think it will be out of commission for many months.  When they start is the question, and I'm not sure if they would before TRON is ready.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Our biggest problem with Universal's approach was the way they wanted you to have a table before ordering.  We used it at the Leaky Cauldron, Three Broomsticks, Voodoo, Today Café and Dino Digs.  All except Voodoo Donuts were shocked that we had placed an order before we sat down and had touched "I'm here."  If you timed it right and hit "I'm here" if you were next in line for a table or as you walked near the door, it probably saved 10-15 minutes and a lot of sitting around, especially in the Wizarding World.


Yeah and the app didn't work for me half the time. I didn't get it to work at Krusty's and then just went up and ordered anyways. I got it to work barely at the pizza place that's name is escaping me at the moment. We hate on Disney IT a lot but man I would be taken that experience over my Universal one in that respect.


----------



## yulilin3

circus4u said:


> We really didn't go to ride,  mainly for the ambience and to see the Christmas decorations.  This was my first trip back in four years (although my wife has been twice since I last went).  We went to Magic Kingdom one day for four hours and rode Small World and Haunted Mansion.  Went to Hollywood for 3 hours, rode Toy Story Mania.  Last trip was to Epcot, probably about 5 hours and rode Soarin'.  We did enjoy Regal Eagle Smoke House.  Tried to order in person counter service in Tomorrowland, but they were rather insistent that I do mobile ordering.  Did do Mobile ordering at Deluxe Burger in Disney Springs which did turn out OK.  Everywhere we tried to mobile order, we weren't permitted into the facility until the screen turned purple and said our order was ready. Got to Hollywood about 4 or 4:30, ABC Commissary was closed, they sent us to Back Lot (I think that's what it was called) and it closed 5 minutes before we got there.  Sent us to Rosies, limited menu but at least it was hot.  Down side about that was everyone in the pick up line ahead of me seemed to be ordering mixed drinks (didn't know they served drinks there), and took about 10-15 minutes to get through the line to get our food)   Ordered breakfast during a visit to Pop Century, we went in as soon as they said it was ready.  3 egg omlet looked like a single scrambled egg with him and cheese sprinkled on the top.  It was cold.  My wife's waffles and eggs were also cold.  I think that was the last time we bought any Disney food.  Rest was at Shades of Green.


I see, well maybe next time you come just be more familiar with the process. Opening and closing times of restaurants can be found on the app and you can reserve your meal time in the morning, that way when your reservation time comes around you only have to wait for the food to be prepared, which usually takes only about 10 minutes. You are able to counter order as well they are just pushing the MO as much as possible, is just a matter of being firm. Since the advent of MO I never had a problem, it just takes some time to get used to it and learn how to do it properly so you take advantage of it


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> When we went on Splash a few weeks back I made a point of enjoying it for the last time as a ride just for the nostalgia - just in case.  Looking around at everything there, inside and outside, I was thinking to really do PatF right they'd have to make a LOT of changes and I'm sure use technology similar to newer attractions like FEA.  This won't be a quick change like the PotC "we wants the red head" fix.  I think it will be out of commission for many months.  When they start is the question, and I'm not sure if they would before TRON is ready.


And Tron likely won't be ready until 2022 at this point.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328389962220244992


----------



## fatmanatee

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...tertainment-offer-glimpse-of-exciting-future/


The Guardians test vehicle vid is pretty interesting, not exactly what I expected from its movement (for some reason I expected more spinning?) but maybe that's due to the limits of the track.


----------



## rteetz

fatmanatee said:


> The Guardians test vehicle vid is pretty interesting, not exactly what I expected from its movement (for some reason I expected more spinning?) but maybe that's due to the limits of the track.


Thats just a test track. They are using the spinning to show sets/scenes.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## skeeter31

@Mit88, just so you know for your next trip, if you happen to use the mobile ordering for TS restaurants, as long as your APs and DVC are linked to your MDE, the discounts pop up automatically when you get to the payment screen. We did it on our last trip ordering from Olivias and both discounts were automatically there and we could pick either AP or DVC (both were the same discount so it really didn’t matter).


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328389962220244992



So the Genie App service should be available "SOON" right?!?!?!?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I think the re-theme starts once it goes down for its usual refurbishment in January 2021. I’ve just been holding out hope that they’d leave it up until 2022 so that I could experience the attraction one more time but it appears that won’t be the case. Don’t mean to derail the thread. Just hate they keep making announcements on this with 0 details.



They haven't announced a Jan refurb, and this late in the game I'm starting to think they will be skipping it this year. They usually announce by mid-October. I think they need it to eat people.


----------



## rteetz

HokieRaven5 said:


> So the Genie App service should be available "SOON" right?!?!?!?


Not until sometime in 2021 I believe.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Not until sometime in 2021 I believe.



Well, that's is considered soon in disney's dictionary


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Oh. My. God. Disney, why do you do this to me?? They are so damn good at emotional ads.


----------



## LSUmiss

Mit88 said:


> Maybe I’m just an idiot and don’t know how to apply the discount but my biggest gripe with MO is that you can’t seem to use your AP or DVC discounts


A lot of CS doesn’t offer these discounts.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

mattpeto said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/first-look-space-220-restaurant-interior-at-epcot/


Is it just me or do those tables next to the view-screens look _really _narrow?


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

figmentfinesse said:


> They haven't announced a Jan refurb, and this late in the game I'm starting to think they will be skipping it this year. They usually announce by mid-October. I think they need it to eat people.


I will say this is the one thing giving me hope. I would have expected them to announce a date they are starting work on this if it were happening soon. With frozen ever after (which is the closest example we have to this) the attraction closed less than a month after the announcement and its been what 5 already and no date yet? Here’s to hoping they do the right thing and push this off until at least 2022.


----------



## Moliphino

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Is it just me or do those tables next to the view-screens look _really _narrow?



Maybe that's just a base and a larger tabletop will go on top? Cause yeah, those look tiny and awkward.


----------



## mattpeto

mattpeto said:


> I just don't see how they will be able to increase capacity unless they relax protocols.
> 
> At least the stage shows, those CM could be vaccinated and operate under close proximity without social distancing.  It would make it easier to produce shows and have crowd eaters.
> 
> This could help increase capacity a little bit.
> 
> But to increase to normal capacity, the protocols have to go away.  Obviously you can wear masks, but if you are standing on top of another like February 2020, not sure how effective it will be...
> 
> I do think it's possible that you'll need to obtain an immunity cert.  That's probably the ticket, but it will be bold and controversial.  I could see them wording it:
> 
> _"We are excited to bring back fireworks, meet and greets, entertainment and more of the Disney experience we provided prior to the pandemic.  We have great news:  these services will be brought back.  However, out of abundance of caution, only visitors that provide certification of immunity will be allowed to enter Disney theme parks, resorts and Disney Springs effective September 27th. You can upload your certification to your My Disney Experience blah blah blah"_



@tink2424 - I see your anger, let's have a conversation about it.  Honestly, how can Disney increase capacity?  Somebody please enlighten me.

Could their stance be one of the following?

A) Come at your own risk, but we're removing masks standards and social distancing protocols OR
B) Please provide proof of your immunity to Covid OR 
C) We'll maintain 30% capacity (or slightly increase) until Covid is a footnote in our history.  

Option A is morbid.  Option C is a revenue killer.  Option B infringes on privacy and will make feel people feel uncomfortable.  But ultimately, I see the immunization cert as saving tourism and especially cruising.  It won't always be needed.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> @tink2424 - I see your anger, let's have a conversation about it.  Honestly, how can Disney increase capacity?  Somebody please enlighten me.
> 
> Could their stance be one of the following?
> 
> A) Come at your own risk, but we're removing masks standards and social distancing protocols OR
> B) Please provide proof of your immunity to Covid OR
> C) We'll maintain 30% capacity (or slightly increase) until Covid is a footnote in our history.
> 
> Option A is morbid.  Option C is a revenue killer.  Option B infringes on privacy and will make feel people feel uncomfortable.  But ultimately, I see the immunization cert as saving tourism and especially cruising.  It won't always be needed.



I feel that social distancing will be the first thing to become less restrictive before removal of masks.

Don't ask me to explain why I feel that. 

Also, option B is another revenue killer until the vaccine is widely available (and I now hate the phrase "widely available").


----------



## tink2424

mattpeto said:


> @tink2424 - I see your anger, let's have a conversation about it.  Honestly, how can Disney increase capacity?  Somebody please enlighten me.
> 
> Could their stance be one of the following?
> 
> A) Come at your own risk, but we're removing masks standards and social distancing protocols OR
> B) Please provide proof of your immunity to Covid OR
> C) We'll maintain 30% capacity (or slightly increase) until Covid is a footnote in our history.
> 
> Option A is morbid.  Option C is a revenue killer.  Option B infringes on privacy and will make feel people feel uncomfortable.  But ultimately, I see the immunization cert as saving tourism and especially cruising.  It won't always be needed.


I don't think anyone should be forced to take a vaccination.  Plus there will be limited availability for these vaccines for a while and therefore some people won't have access.

Honestly the vaccine shouldn't factor in at all.  What should factor in to the decision to up capacity & remove the restrictions should be the rates of COVID in FL and the US as a whole.  

I don't agree with businesses pushing their agenda.  I know that businesses have a right to do what they feel the market will bear and obviously what is legal.  But I don't like it...


----------



## J-Dog

tink2424 said:


> I don't think anyone should be forced to take a vaccination.  Plus there will be limited availability for these vaccines for a while and therefore some people won't have access.
> 
> Honestly the vaccine shouldn't factor in at all.  What should factor in to the decision to up capacity & remove the restrictions should be the rates of COVID in FL and the US as a whole.
> 
> *I don't agree with businesses pushing their agenda.*  I know that businesses have a right to do what they feel the market will bear and obviously what is legal.  But I don't like it...



Butting-in here. I don't understand your bolded comment - you don't agree that a business should "push their agenda"? So, you don't agree that Disney should try to make a profit? That is, after all, the core goal of every single for-profit business that's ever been started....


----------



## hereforthechurros

tink2424 said:


> I don't think anyone should be forced to take a vaccination.  Plus there will be limited availability for these vaccines for a while and therefore some people won't have access.
> 
> Honestly the vaccine shouldn't factor in at all.  What should factor in to the decision to up capacity & remove the restrictions should be the rates of COVID in FL and the US as a whole.
> 
> I don't agree with businesses pushing their agenda.  I know that businesses have a right to do what they feel the market will bear and obviously what is legal.  But I don't like it...


They won't go there. They're easily drawing people now without any vaccine and surging cases so I doubt they'll handcuff themselves like that. But they of course could as a private business. Not sure how that would be pushing an agenda other than trying to keep people safe.


----------



## MinnieMSue

We wanted to like mobile ordering when it first came out - biggest problem was then you couldn’t use gift cards and we mostly paid for stuff with gift cards. I did try it at Columbia harbor house and I sat at a table with my walker and my daughter went to get the order after we said we were here. No food. Time passed. No food. More time passed. No food. Finally my daughter was able to get someone’s attention and it turned out they prepped our order when we ordered it (about 30 min before we tapped we were there). We decided it was not for us at that time. We felt we couldn’t trust the system and it didn’t let you pay with a gift card. Fast forward to now and I love it except at the resort (Pop) where we found it kind of annoying. Honestly our problem there was a lack of good options and the cardboard boxes and lack of bags to carry items back to room more than the fact we had to mobile order.


----------



## mattpeto

hereforthechurros said:


> The won't go there. They're easily drawing people now without any vaccine and surging cases so I doubt they'll handcuff themselves like that. But they of course could as a private business. Not sure how that would be pushing an agenda other than trying to keep people safe.



All: appreciate the dialogue and perspectives.  That's the struggle though.  The demand for 30% capacity is being met.  The only way to increase capacity is stop social distancing or add attractions to eat guests.  

Nobody is forcing anyone to get a vaccine, so not sure it's agenda.  In a sense they are enforcing standards now.  They are forcing you to social distance and wear masks.  If you don't comply, you aren't welcome.  

It's possible to still grab a chunk of capacity back by adding shows (people eaters), the water parks, etc.  But to go to pre-pandemic levels and set off HEA, holiday parties, etc., they will need to make sure they are not responsible for a spread.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I feel that social distancing will be the first thing to become less restrictive before removal of masks.
> 
> Don't ask me to explain why I feel that.
> 
> Also, option B is another revenue killer until the vaccine is widely available (and I now hate the phrase "widely available").



I agree, and think masks are the last to go (aside from people creating their own personal distancing habits). 

Masks are easy. No skin off Disney’s back making people keep them on even when the threat level decreases worldwide. They don’t impact operations like distancing does.


----------



## J-Dog

mattpeto said:


> All: appreciate the dialogue and perspectives.  That's the struggle though.  The demand for 30% capacity is being met.  The only way to increase capacity is stop social distancing or add attractions to eat guests.
> 
> Nobody is forcing anyone to get a vaccine, so not sure it's agenda.  In a sense they are enforcing standards now.  They are forcing you to social distance and wear masks.  If you don't comply, you aren't welcome.
> 
> It's possible to still grab a chunk of capacity back by adding shows (people eaters), the water parks, etc.  But to go to pre-pandemic levels and set off HEA, holiday parties, etc., they will need to make sure they are not responsible for a spread.


While I completely agree with you here, we also have to assume that Disney knows that there is a significant chunk of potential attendees that are NOT coming due to Covid restrictions, just as there are a significant chunk that are not coming due to Covid. 

I agree that they will need to ensure that they are handling crowd increases responsibly, but I guarantee that they are well aware that they will gain profit by opening more as soon as it is safe.


----------



## New Mouse

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We ordered from Pecos last Sunday (the 8th) and it was seriously the best experience. We went early (seated with our food by 11 am) and there were a ton of tables open. It was so nice not waiting in the crowded ordering area, being able to find a table so easily, and I like how they include a small tray with toppings now (versus using the toppings bar).



It seems to be hit and miss with the days of the week and tines.   We did Friday at 230pm it took 30 minutes for our order to be prepared and it was wrong.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


>


Sounds about right for what it looks to have been - a modification of the existing FP+ code.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Yeah and the app didn't work for me half the time. I didn't get it to work at Krusty's and then just went up and ordered anyways. I got it to work barely at the pizza place that's name is escaping me at the moment. We hate on Disney IT a lot but man I would be taken that experience over my Universal one in that respect.



I think its ironic that 2 companies who rely so heavily on technology really suck at it on a regular basis when it comes to guest facing sites and apps.  When Disney rolled out Disney Experience it was like bailing out water on the titanic for a good year plus.


----------



## New Mouse

figmentfinesse said:


> They haven't announced a Jan refurb, and this late in the game I'm starting to think they will be skipping it this year. They usually announce by mid-October. I think they need it to eat people.



It was still in pretty good shape this week.  Better than usual because of the closure id imagine.   I wouldnt be surprised to see them let ir ride until the end.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I feel that social distancing will be the first thing to become less restrictive before removal of masks.
> 
> Don't ask me to explain why I feel that.
> 
> Also, option B is another revenue killer until the vaccine is widely available (and I now hate the phrase "widely available").


I agree that distancing goes first, but it’s not a popular opinion when I bring it up. My reasoning is this:
If, come June or July, vaccine uptake by the GP is enough that infection rates have dropped nationally to an r0 of 0.4-0.75 (or some other low range), the risk of being close to someone WITH A MASK ON if 70% of the general population is 90% protected, the risk of infection is substantially lower. In addition, we’ll have good amounts of better therapeutics by that time to handle what does leak through. I also think Disney will either require or strongly incentivize CM to be vaccinated, depending on what the union contracts allow. A protected staff will open up their hunger for more “butts in seats,” and the only way to achieve that is to drop distancing or greatly compact it (say 3 ft line markers instead of 6, and increase restaurant capacity).
As to the Option B scenario @mattpeto laid out, I don’t know if parks will require proof of guests. But it’s the only meaningful way I see cruising to resume. If I knew my fellow passengers were vaccinated (those of eligible age, anyway), AND we were still wearing masks for maybe a year or so after cruises resume to further protect the kids who couldn’t be vaccinated and the 10% “missed” by ineffective vaccines, I’d be on that sailing. So, if DCL didn’t require it but a competitor did, my loyalty would change for the short term.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Moliphino said:


> Maybe that's just a base and a larger tabletop will go on top? Cause yeah, those look tiny and awkward.


Perhaps they're designed to encourage people to eat a few bites and leave quickly... maybe even facilitate a 45-minute time limit or something similar to Oga's (only half joking).


----------



## hertamaniac

Snowcat Ridge opens this Friday "nearish" Orlando.  This might be an option for folks visiting WDW over the holiday season, though I think many Northerners will likely pass.

https://snowcatridge.com/


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> Snowcat Ridge opens this Friday "nearish" Orlando.  This might be an option for folks visiting WDW over the holiday season, though I think many Northerners will likely pass.
> 
> https://snowcatridge.com/


I was so excited for this at the end of last year when they announced this. It’s about 20 minutes away from me so we were planning on going. But not looking forward to the crowds that will be there and the most likely lack of masks that will accompany them. We’ll pass for this year and look to sled in 2021!


----------



## hertamaniac

Not sure if this is posted anywhere else, but our local news just said MK is testing fireworks tonight from 10PM to midnight.  If you're onsite and have a view....I'm jealous.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> I was so excited for this at the end of last year when they announced this. It’s about 20 minutes away from me so we were planning on going. But not looking forward to the crowds that will be there and the most likely lack of masks that will accompany them. We’ll pass for this year and look to sled in 2021!



I didn't see if they are capping a capacity, but definitely will be going in the future.  I'm thinking February will be a good time to see how the crowds are.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> I didn't see if they are capping a capacity, but definitely will be going in the future.  I'm thinking February will be a good time to see how the crowds are.


The website doesn’t say anything about capping capacity, just that certain areas will require masks and social distancing may not be possible everywhere. Then it also says on the tubing part of the site that multiple parties will have to share a tube down the hill. There’s a no go for us.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Not sure if this is posted anywhere else, but our local news just said MK is testing fireworks tonight from 10PM to midnight.  If you're onsite and have a view....I'm jealous.


Yep they’ve noticed those in the area as well. They are testing the launch pad upgrades they recently made.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Yep they’ve noticed those in the area as well. They are testing the launch pad upgrades they recently made.



That’s what I figured when it was revealed the other day. Just like Epcot’s testing a few weeks ago, it’s great news, but only because they’re anticipating fireworks returning and not necessarily something that will happen....soon

Haven’t heard much about the situation of crowding success or failure wise over at Universal’s cinematic nighttime show (Though we were told they’re front and center in newscycles as much as Disney is) or if it was just a one weekend thing


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> That’s what I figured when it was revealed the other day. Just like Epcot’s testing a few weeks ago, it’s great news, but only because they’re anticipating fireworks returning and not necessarily something that will happen....soon
> 
> Haven’t heard much about the situation of crowding success or failure wise over at Universal’s cinematic nighttime show (Though we were told they’re front and center in newscycles as much as Disney is) or if it was just a one weekend thing


It’s been every weekend since for the most part. They put groups on dots on the ground spread out through the viewing area.


----------



## Mit88

Should be interesting when they shoot them off. People are going to know immediately if it’s HEA or the rumored “Project Nugget”. Granted they could just shoot them off haphazardly purely just as a test rather than them being coordinated.

Not that the end of the tunnel is anywhere close, but it’s good to see some of these things returning that seemed so far off just a couple months ago get closer to being back. The closure itself seemed so long, but the parks have already been reopened as long as they were closed.

I know we mainly like to complain here about things being taken away and how Disney right now isn’t worth it, but with every passing day we keep getting more back and getting closer to the experience we remember pre-pandemic.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Should be interesting when they shoot them off. People are going to know immediately if it’s HEA or the rumored “Project Nugget”. Granted they could just shoot them off haphazardly purely just as a test rather than them being coordinated.
> 
> Not that the end of the tunnel is anywhere close, but it’s good to see some of these things returning that seemed so far off just a couple months ago get closer to being back. The closure itself seemed so long, but the parks have already been reopened as long as they were closed.
> 
> I know we mainly like to complain here about things being taken away and how Disney right now isn’t worth it, but with every passing day we keep getting more back and getting closer to the experience we remember pre-pandemic.


I think this will be similar to the Epcot test.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Just got back from a small weekend trip.  No parks, just golf.  Stayed at Pop and ate at City Works (watched the Masters after golf) and the Boathouse.  Got to enjoy my good old Hole in the Wall for a while too.  Totally happy with all Disney is doing on the Covid front.  People were great.  Son and I enjoyed the great weather, green grass and wildlife on the courses. ME was good, but hope they bring the luggage delivery back someday.  Feel good about bringing the wife, daughter and grandtinker in 18 days to the Riv and parks.  Two minor complaints.  Rode the skyliner (love it) to the boardwalk and it was totally dead.  Nothing open.  No bikes.  And also, I still don't understand why they don't a bring back in room dining.  That makes more sense in these times.  But, oh well. 

Also, I know I see a lot of people asking where to watch sports and NFL games.  City works is a great location for that!


----------



## lovethesun12

mattpeto said:


> @tink2424 - I see your anger, let's have a conversation about it.  Honestly, how can Disney increase capacity?  Somebody please enlighten me.
> 
> Could their stance be one of the following?
> 
> A) Come at your own risk, but we're removing masks standards and social distancing protocols OR
> B) Please provide proof of your immunity to Covid OR
> C) We'll maintain 30% capacity (or slightly increase) until Covid is a footnote in our history.
> 
> Option A is morbid.  Option C is a revenue killer.  Option B infringes on privacy and will make feel people feel uncomfortable.  But ultimately, I see the immunization cert as saving tourism and especially cruising.  It won't always be needed.


A lot of people thought masks would be a deal breaker and they weren't, a lot of people thought Disney would never close and they did.

I can't say I would or wouldn't go depending on a vaccination certificate, but if they didn't require it, I think it would definitely make my decision more complicated. We haven't had cases since March (other than travel related caught with isolation/testing) so there's no way I would even entertain the thought of being the person who jeopardizes that. However who knows what the situation will be in a few months regarding vaccines/border restrictions/cases here so it's possible it could happen. 

The thought of having airlines and WDW potentially requiring proof of vaccination is really exciting for me though and would 100% get me on the plane and in line for an immediate injection =). That's the only situation I can say with certainty I would be out the door and on a plane for a very happy long vacation!!!

If they don't require it, I'm not saying I wouldn't go but it definitely complicates it. I'm really thankful for what we have here now so no plans to go anywhere until something changes. Maybe in that event I'll have to look up the events ticketmaster are offering, lol.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328488600812457985


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> Just got back from a small weekend trip.  No parks, just golf.  Stayed at Pop and ate at City Works (watched the Masters after golf) and the Boathouse.  Got to enjoy my good old Hole in the Wall for a while too.  Totally happy with all Disney is doing on the Covid front.  People were great.  Son and I enjoyed the great weather, green grass and wildlife on the courses. ME was good, but hope they bring the luggage delivery back someday.  Feel good about bringing the wife, daughter and grandtinker in 18 days to the Riv and parks.  Two minor complaints.  Rode the skyliner (love it) to the boardwalk and it was totally dead.  Nothing open.  No bikes.  And also, I still don't understand why they don't a bring back in room dining.  That makes more sense in these times.  But, oh well.
> 
> Also, I know I see a lot of people asking where to watch sports and NFL games.  City works is a great location for that!


Some resorts have brought back in room dining. I think also Disney feels “to-go” services supplement that.


----------



## mattpeto

lovethesun12 said:


> A lot of people thought masks would be a deal breaker and they weren't, a lot of people thought Disney would never close and they did.
> 
> I can't say I would or wouldn't go depending on a vaccination certificate, but if they didn't require it, I think it would definitely make my decision more complicated. We haven't had cases since March (other than travel related caught with isolation/testing) so there's no way I would even entertain the thought of being the person who jeopardizes that. However who knows what the situation will be in a few months regarding vaccines/border restrictions/cases here so it's possible it could happen.
> 
> The thought of having airlines and WDW potentially requiring proof of vaccination is really exciting for me though and would 100% get me on the plane and in line for an immediate injection =). That's the only situation I can say with certainty I would be out the door and on a plane for a very happy long vacation!!!
> 
> If they don't require it, I'm not saying I wouldn't go but it definitely complicates it. I'm really thankful for what we have here now so no plans to go anywhere until something changes. Maybe in that event I'll have to look up the events ticketmaster are offering, lol.



Immunity certs is not a new concept for international traveling.  As far as I know it would definitely be a new thing for an American theme park destination.  If Disney required all guest and cast members to be vaccinated, I would absolutely feel better about traveling.  

Maybe Disney just weathers the storm and maintains capacity constraints until the cases significantly lower.  Herd immunity will happen eventually, but it's going to take a long time.  While we talk selfishly (admittedly) about our vacation visits, it will be really interesting and controversial if Disney requires it's CM to also get vaccinated.

FWIW according to Scott Gustin, he believes that the 50th celebration will run through AT LEAST the end of 2022 so that might lead more credence that we are in for the slow burn ahead.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> FWIW according to Scott Gustin, he believes that the 50th celebration will run through AT LEAST the end of 2022 so that might lead more credence that we are in for the slow burn ahead.


This was expected even before Covid FYI


----------



## Brianstl

I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.


----------



## runjulesrun

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We ordered from Pecos last Sunday (the 8th) and it was seriously the best experience. We went early (seated with our food by 11 am) and there were a ton of tables open. It was so nice not waiting in the crowded ordering area, being able to find a table so easily, and I like how they include a small tray with toppings now (versus using the toppings bar).


We must have seriously been eating near each other. We ate there about 11am also on the 8th, lol.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Some resorts have brought back in room dining. I think also Disney feels “to-go” services supplement that.


we got back at 10:02 and there was no to-go available.  I would have even taken a disney pizza delivery.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Brianstl said:


> I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.



I share my kid’s immunization chart with school and Girl Scouts and whatever organization asks for it. Why care who knows about a vaccine?


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> we got back at 10:02 and there was no to-go available.  I would have even taken a disney pizza delivery.


Yeah late night options have always lacked at Disney I think.


----------



## J-Dog

Brianstl said:


> I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.


I seriously doubt that WDW would ask for anything other than a canned vaccination certificate, not anything else about anyone's personal medical history.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> This was expected even before Covid FYI


Right. Disney celebrations routinely run 18 months or even more. So the 50th could even stretch into 2023. And that would have been COVID or not.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Right. Disney celebrations routinely run 18 months or even more. So the 50th could even stretch into 2023. And that would have been COVID or not.



Yeah, originally I thought it might have started in like June 2021 and gone through September 2022, but obviously everything got pushed back

One unique thing is Oct 1, 2022 is EPCOT's 40th so maybe they just do an 18 month celebration that can vers both vs differentiating them


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, originally I thought it might have started in like June 2021 and gone through September 2022, but obviously everything got pushed back
> 
> One unique thing is Oct 1, 2022 is EPCOT's 40th so maybe they just do an 18 month celebration that can vers both vs differentiating them



I hope the Epcot celebration goes through 2022!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.



Have you seen the kind of things people are willing to share on this board? I swear I knew more about some people’s children than people I actually knew in real life when I used to read trip reports. Knew when their houses would be empty while they were on vacation too.

Being willing to show Disney proof of vaccination doesn’t even ping my radar as a privacy risk.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> Immunity certs is not a new concept for international traveling.  As far as I know it would definitely be a new thing for an American theme park destination.  If Disney required all guest and cast members to be vaccinated, I would absolutely feel better about traveling.
> 
> Maybe Disney just weathers the storm and maintains capacity constraints until the cases significantly lower.  Herd immunity will happen eventually, but it's going to take a long time.  While we talk selfishly (admittedly) about our vacation visits, it will be really interesting and controversial if Disney requires it's CM to also get vaccinated.
> 
> FWIW according to Scott Gustin, he believes that the 50th celebration will run through AT LEAST the end of 2022 so that might lead more credence that we are in for the slow burn ahead.


FYI there is no guarantee that the current vaccines cut down on transmission. That hasn’t been tested yet. They only protect the immunized from infection. There is a possibility that ppl can still be asymptomatic & spread it. So, requiring vaccinations for guests would be worthless. And, if the vaccine protects the immunized then it shouldn’t matter whether ppl around you have been vaccinated.


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> One unique thing is Oct 1, 2022 is EPCOT's 40th so maybe they just do an 18 month celebration that can vers both vs differentiating them


Wouldn’t be surprised if the 50th runs into the 40th which runs into the 100th.  Three big Octobers in a row.


----------



## Sarahslay

mattpeto said:


> Immunity certs is not a new concept for international traveling.  As far as I know it would definitely be a new thing for an American theme park destination.  If Disney required all guest and cast members to be vaccinated, I would absolutely feel better about traveling.
> 
> Maybe Disney just weathers the storm and maintains capacity constraints until the cases significantly lower.  Herd immunity will happen eventually, but it's going to take a long time.  While we talk selfishly (admittedly) about our vacation visits, it will be really interesting and controversial if Disney requires it's CM to also get vaccinated.
> 
> FWIW according to Scott Gustin, he believes that the 50th celebration will run through AT LEAST the end of 2022 so that might lead more credence that we are in for the slow burn ahead.


You know, I work in healthcare and am required to get a flu vaccine every year. My mom worked for a major university connected to a major teaching hospital, and while she didn’t work anywhere near the healthcare end of it (she’s an archivist) she was required to get a flu vaccine yearly as well. I see no difference in that and Disney requiring CMs to get a vaccine as a condition of employment.


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.


This is not really HIPPA related if they just ask for proof, it’s much like a school system requiring proof of vaccines from students. You’re giving no diagnostic or personal health info, just proof that you did receive a vaccine, nothing else.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Sarahslay said:


> This is not real
> 
> This is not really HIPPA related if they just ask for proof, it’s much like a school system requiring proof of vaccines from students. You’re giving no diagnostic or personal health info, just proof that you did receive a vaccine, nothing else.



It could be HIPAA if they go for the information without your consent but if they're requiring you to provide that information it isn't HIPAA.

My dog requires proof of Rabies Vaccination in order to be groomed. It's a service I'd like to be provided and that's the requirement, either I provide that information or I don't get that service.

If my kids are to go to daycare I need to provide updated vaccination records. 

That being said Disney isn't going to adopt this policy to reduce their security measures.


----------



## mattpeto

LSUmiss said:


> FYI there is no guarantee that the current vaccines cut down on transmission. That hasn’t been tested yet. They only protect the immunized from infection. There is a possibility that ppl can still be asymptomatic & spread it. So, requiring vaccinations for guests would be worthless. And, if the vaccine protects the immunized then it shouldn’t matter whether ppl around you have been vaccinated.



This for some reason is confusing my brain.  Help me here.

If all people who enter a bubble have immunization, how can a virus spread to one another in the bubble?  I get the random one-offs but by all means this should prevent a substantial outbreak.


----------



## LSUmiss

mattpeto said:


> This for some reason is confusing my brain.  Help me here.
> 
> If all people who enter a bubble have immunization, how can a virus spread to one another in the bubble?  I get the random one-offs but by all means this should prevent a substantial outbreak.


What I heard a spokesman from Mederna say today on the BBC is that ppl may not be sick but can still spread it.  Basically the vaccine doesn’t protect you against getting it but against getting sick. I guess b/c your immune system fights the virus so you’re asymptomatic or have very mild symptoms.  I’m really not 100% sure how it works. I just know that’s what he said b/c he was specifically asked that question. He also said, in time, they may discover that it does prevent transmission, but they takes time to evaluate.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> Wouldn’t be surprised if the 50th runs into the 40th which runs into the 100th.  Three big Octobers in a row.



Chapeck: 3 celebrations for the price of 1!


----------



## Sarahslay

HokieRaven5 said:


> It could be HIPAA if they go for the information without your consent but if they're requiring you to provide that information it isn't HIPAA.
> 
> My dog requires proof of Rabies Vaccination in order to be groomed. It's a service I'd like to be provided and that's the requirement, either I provide that information or I don't get that service.
> 
> If my kids are to go to daycare I need to provide updated vaccination records.
> 
> That being said Disney isn't going to adopt this policy to reduce their security measures.


Thank you for replying so I could see my phone did an awesome error (did not mean to say “this is not real” , lord help me and this phone). It is exactly like showing proof of an animal being vaccinated and what not, that’s all it is. I’m up to my eyeballs in HIPPA daily as part of my job (and I tell my husband my  degree should just say “HIPPA” instead of “healthcare administration”  ) I do think Disney could use it to help relieve some guidelines in the parks (mostly social distancing), but I think they also know that if they require it they’ll alienate a huge portion of the population that either can’t get the vaccine for health reasons, won’t religious reasons, or are just really against a vaccine that has been tested for a relatively short amount of time and whose long term affects are unknown. That being said, I’ll probably be forced to get the vaccine for work so I don’t care if they require it or not.


----------



## yulilin3

Before taking about requiring vaccines from guests the conversation should be requiring vaccines from CM which will not happen


----------



## Brianstl

SaintsManiac said:


> I share my kid’s immunization chart with school and Girl Scouts and whatever organization asks for it. Why care who knows about a vaccine?


Schools are covered by FERPA.  

I know the local scouting groups in my area have a volunteer medical officer.  Medical forms are turned into the doctor (Girl Scouts) and nurse (Boy Scouts).

Sorry, but I am a little uncomfortable handing over any of my medical records to some random person working the gate at an amusement park that has no professional or legal obligation to protect my medical information.  That random person is, also, working for a company that is under no obligation to protect or no obligation to not sell my medical information.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Being willing to show Disney proof of vaccination doesn’t even ping my radar as a privacy risk.



I would add showing proof to cruising, Universal and any other theme/amusement park to that list. I'd gladly show my docs to enter, but the implementation and eliminating false docs is where one of my concerns is.  

The other is to limit showing the requirement for just this, and only this, vaccination. I wouldn't want to see this expand or creep in scope to other personal medical information.


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> Schools are covered by FERPA.
> 
> I know the local scouting groups in my area have a volunteer medical officer.  Medical forms are turned into the doctor (Girl Scouts) and nurse (Boy Scouts).
> 
> Sorry, but I am a little uncomfortable handing over any of my medical records to some random person working the gate at an amusement park that has no professional or legal obligation to protect my medical information.  That random person is, also, working for a company that is under no obligation to protect or no obligation to not sell my medical information.


FERPA has nothing to do with a students vaccine records, it’s only their school records (grades and what have you).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> Schools are covered by FERPA.
> 
> I know the local scouting groups in my area have a volunteer medical officer.  Medical forms are turned into the doctor (Girl Scouts) and nurse (Boy Scouts).
> 
> Sorry, but I am a little uncomfortable handing over any of my medical records to some random person working the gate at an amusement park that has no professional or legal obligation to protect my medical information.  That random person is, also, working for a company that is under no obligation to protect or no obligation to not sell my medical information.


1) they’re never going to demand vaccines. They haven’t for measles or the like. It would be a nightmare undertaking
2) Even if they did (they won’t) i can’t imagine any realistic scenario where it would be handing over your medical records to some rando at the gate. If anything it would be only proof of immunization provided before your arrival and they’d have to agree to keep it confidential. 

But, all moot. They’re already operating without a vaccine and will continue to do so.


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> Before taking about requiring vaccines from guests the conversation should be requiring vaccines from CM which will not happen



Why wouldnt that happen?


----------



## Brianstl

Sarahslay said:


> FERPA has nothing to do with a students vaccine records, it’s only their school records (grades and what have you).



FERPA most definitely covers immunization and other medical records held by schools receiving federal funds.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Wouldn’t be surprised if the 50th runs into the 40th which runs into the 100th.  Three big Octobers in a row.


I almost wonder if they will hold some things for 2023 and the 100th. We would hopefully be in a better place by then.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Now where have I heard all about Disney _never _doing something before.... 

Anything is possible. I don’t think anything is ever off the table, except maybe moving Disneyland.


----------



## always

Brianstl said:


> Sorry, but I am a little uncomfortable handing over any of my medical records to some random person working the gate at an amusement park that has no professional or legal obligation to protect my medical information.  That random person is, also, working for a company that is under no obligation to protect or no obligation to not sell my medical information.



I've had to show my yellow fever vaccination card to any number of people including airlines, my travel agency, and at passport checkpoints.  It's really not a big deal nor an invasion of medical privacy.  There's no medical information other than the details of the vaccination.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I almost wonder if they will hold some things for 2023 and the 100th. We would hopefully be in a better place by then.


Honestly I see it as the best play.   Things will not recover for the 50th, and Epcot’s 40th really doesn’t seem to be shaping up to much quite yet.   A company wide celebration in 3 years should be much more feasible for a massive global event.


----------



## Mit88

These fireworks are taking forever. Cheapeck probably changed his mind last minute because it cost too much money to test the fireworks


----------



## Mit88

The only thing about requesting vaccine proof is that the vaccine needs to be widely available. Like you get a vaccine with the purchase of a Taquito at 7/11 widely available. If you’re mandating vaccines while it’s difficult to get the vaccine, you’re going to have a problem.


----------



## Mit88

Fireworks just started btw. Needs more Jordan Fisher


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> These fireworks are taking forever. Cheapeck probably changed his mind last minute because it cost too much money to test the fireworks


Four just went off at once.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> I almost wonder if they will hold some things for 2023 and the 100th. We would hopefully be in a better place by then.


At one point (well before COVID-19), I remember there was one plan loosely discussed amongst WDW management where the 50th would take up a good chunk of 2021 and most or all of 2022, go straight into the TWDC's 100th anniversary in 2023 and part of 2024, and then after a brief pause, they'd transition to a celebration of America's 250th birthday in 2026, sort of similar to the bicentennial celebration they had in the 70s.

This had to be at least three years ago I think (as they were finalizing capital investments for the 50th), so I'm doubtful much of it will materialize. We already know the 50th isn't happening on the original timeline. That said, celebrations can be a good way to drive attendance and don't have to mean new attractions. You can do a special parade.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> The only thing about requesting vaccine proof is that the vaccine needs to be widely available. Like you get a vaccine with the purchase of a *Taquito* at 7/11 widely available. If you’re mandating vaccines while it’s difficult to get the vaccine, you’re going to have a problem.


I was already planning to get a vaccine but SIGN ME UP.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> Now where have I heard all about Disney _never _doing something before....
> 
> Anything is possible. I don’t think anything is ever off the table, except maybe moving Disneyland.


I would be happy to be wrong about them requiring a vaccine! Being able to travel there without fear of becoming ill with COVID would be wonderful.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Screen cap from the Mickey blog livestream... so far very quiet only two firings just before 11pm


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> Why wouldnt that happen?


You’d think they at least incentivize the heck out of it even if they can’t demand it.


----------



## Mit88

To be fair, every Disney park in the world closing is unprecedented. While in hindsight it’s believable, and to some at the time, we’ve havent seen the type of shutdown we had in March/April in over 100 years. So not believing WDW and DL closing for 4 months before it did is pretty reasonable.

Places require vaccinations. I have track marks on my arm from when I went to Africa. So Disney, Universal, Waffle House, Spirit Airlines all requiring vaccinations wouldn’t exactly be something unprecedented


----------



## rteetz

Test has been anywhere from 2-4 shells at a time every few minutes or so.


----------



## Brianstl

andyman8 said:


> At one point (well before COVID-19), I remember there was one plan loosely discussed amongst WDW management where the 50th would take up a good chunk of 2021 and most or all of 2022, go straight into the TWDC's 100th anniversary in 2023 and part of 2024, and then after a brief pause, they'd transition to a celebration of America's 250th birthday in 2026, sort of similar to the bicentennial celebration they had in the 70s.
> 
> This had to be at least three years ago I think (as they were finalizing capital investments for the 50th), so I'm doubtful much of it will materialize. We already know the 50th isn't happening on the original timeline. That said, celebrations can be a good way to drive attendance and don't have to mean new attractions. You can do a special parade.


They can go straight from the US Semiquincentennial celebration strait into Mickey’s 100th birthday celebration for 18 months.


----------



## skeeter31

I gave up on the MK firework stream in favor of the SpaceX Crew Dragon docking at ISS. While I love and miss MK fireworks, these tests just are sad reminders that we don’t have them. Plus, I had better fireworks near my house the past few nights with people celebrating Diwali.


----------



## skeeter31

Brianstl said:


> They can go straight from the US Semiquincentennial celebration strait into Mickey’s 100th birthday celebration for 18 months.


As long as I can at some point get a Septuacentenial Cupcake in a Cup, I’ll be happy!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

One more..


----------



## andyman8

Brianstl said:


> They can go straight from the US Semiquincentennial celebration strait into Mickey’s 100th birthday celebration for 18 months.


Remember this is the company that managed to turn WDW's 25th into a seven-year celebration (25th "Remember the Magic" from 96-98, Millennium Celebration from 99-2001, 100 Years of Magic from 2001-2003), so nothing would surprise me at this point. "Celebrations" are great ways to spark excitement and give something "new" for them to market without necessarily having to make a massive capital investment (i.e. Year(s) of a Million Dreams).

Of course, the 50th and any celebration that follows will pale in comparison to the best WDW celebration ever created: Limited Time Magic. (yes that's sarcasm)


----------



## Mit88

They’ll also celebrate the 55th. Most of this decade is going to have some sort of celebration


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> They’ll also celebrate the 55th. Most of this decade is going to have some sort of celebration


Well if we got based on history just for WDW they don't do much of anything for those smaller anniversaries. The 45th was some merch and a small ceremony on the castle stage.


----------



## zapple

Just got to watch the fireworks from my window at BLT, which has a view of Space Mountain. What a treat! My husband slept through them lol.


----------



## ten6mom

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> It is nice not having to wait in line (our major frustration with ordering in person is other guests who get up to the cashier and act like they've never seen a menu or heard of food before).


   

And that's after standing in line to order, presumably staring up at the menu, for an hour!

I am a DL vet (never been to WDW until later today!!!) who has done Mobile Ordering since they rolled it out a few years ago.  I love it and at DL they DO allow (since all the QS places do) you to link your AP/get your AP discount.  

It seems so odd to me that WDW doesn't do that (or, to be more specific, that the two parks both in the US have such different rules).

Sort of glad I don't have a WDW AP so this upcoming trip (did I mention we leave today?) I won't have to be irritated about not getting a discount at QS places!


----------



## tink2424

J-Dog said:


> Butting-in here. I don't understand your bolded comment - you don't agree that a business should "push their agenda"? So, you don't agree that Disney should try to make a profit? That is, after all, the core goal of every single for-profit business that's ever been started....


I don't think businesses should get political or push people to do things that aren't mandated by law.  I know the whole goal of a corporation is to make a profit so I don't in general have a problem with that.  My issue is more around a business infringing on my personal freedoms.  If they choose to do that I will not support that business no matter how much I enjoy Disney.  I would just never go again.


----------



## tink2424

hereforthechurros said:


> They won't go there. They're easily drawing people now without any vaccine and surging cases so I doubt they'll handcuff themselves like that. But they of course could as a private business. Not sure how that would be pushing an agenda other than *trying to keep people safe*.


Again vaccines aren't safe for everyone.  There are definitely people who can't get vaccines and there are people injured by them.  I am not for a business declaring what I do with my body.  I acknowledge that as long as it isn't prohibited by law they can do what they want.  I just would not support that business at all and a lot of other people feel the same way.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Why wouldnt that happen?


I probably shouldn't have said it will never happen, as some posters have mentioned anything is possible, but it would be a huge undertaking putting it into policy, not only is it the CM that have to agree but also the unions for every sector. People already hired have agreed on a set of rules and signed this agreement (no extra piercings, no visible tattoos, no unnatural hair color) sort of thing. By mandating a vaccine from their CM all of the ones already hired would need to approve this or else face termination, again the Unions might come into play, it's a complicated situation. Also with them bringing in the new key of "inclusion" some CM that do not agree with vaccines or simply do not want to take them would be "excluded"
Not a lot of people now this but do you ever wonder why you don't see CM wearing a jihab or having long beards according to certain religions? it's not that Disney doesn't hire them, they do work for Disney but are put in off stage roles so they can continue expressing their beliefs just not on stage, again all CM agree to this. Vaccines is different you can't put someone backstage that doesn't want a vaccine, it would make no difference, this would need to be a mandate for everyone working. Like others have expressed some people can't take a vaccine, Disney isn't going to exclude them.
Again, impossible? maybe not but really improbable


----------



## tink2424

Brianstl said:


> I am sort of shocked at the number of people that are willing to share any of their medical information with a business where HIPPA privacy protections wouldn’t apply.


I'm not shocked but it is surprising how fast people are willing to give up their individual liberties and make others do that as well.  At some point be careful what you wish for as you may not realize the world you end up living in...


----------



## SaintsManiac

tink2424 said:


> I'm not shocked but it is surprising how fast people are willing to give up their individual liberties and make others do that as well.  At some point be careful what you wish for as you may not realize the world you end up living in...




It's a vaccine. That's all. A vaccine to help stop a pandemic.


----------



## yulilin3

tink2424 said:


> I'm not shocked but it is surprising how fast people are willing to give up their individual liberties and make others do that as well.  At some point be careful what you wish for as you may not realize the world you end up living in...


I think you've made your point and are now straying way far off topic


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> It's a vaccine. That's all. A vaccine to help stop a pandemic.



The arguments against and some of the reason they won’t are reminiscent of why Disney won’t be able to force mask usage and why they won’t even try or it won’t last.

They did force it. They even did it without exceptions, despite all the conversations about how people with X, Y, or Z couldn’t wear them. For the most part it’s worked beautifully.


----------



## tink2424

yulilin3 said:


> I think you've made your point and are now straying way far off topic



Yikes, sorry!  I wasn't planning on commenting at all but someone specifically asked me.  No more posts, I promise!


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> The arguments against and some of the reason they won’t are reminiscent of why Disney won’t be able to force mask usage and why they won’t even try or it won’t last.
> 
> They did force it. They even did it without exceptions, despite all the conversations about how people with X, Y, or Z couldn’t wear them. For the most part it’s worked beautifully.




I saw a post on FB about a family being escorted out for refusing to put them on during castle photos. Disney ain't playing and I love it.


----------



## HokieRaven5

DGsAtBLT said:


> The arguments against and some of the reason they won’t are reminiscent of why Disney won’t be able to force mask usage and why they won’t even try or it won’t last.
> 
> They did force it. They even did it without exceptions, despite all the conversations about how people with X, Y, or Z couldn’t wear them. For the most part it’s worked beautifully.



Yeah I don't know what happened to the group next to me on ToT when CMs spoke to them. I thought they had just taken them off at the end of the ride because I didn't look over at them, but when I saw my photopass photo they clearly had them off the whole time. I hope they got the boot for their ignorance towards other human beings.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> I saw a post on FB about a family being escorted out for refusing to put them on during castle photos. Disney ain't playing and I love it.



Now if only all the businesses where masks are mandated would do this


----------



## Eeyore daily

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah I don't know what happened to the group next to me on ToT when CMs spoke to them. I thought they had just taken them off at the end of the ride because I didn't look over at them, but when I saw my photopass photo they clearly had them off the whole time. I hope they got the boot for their ignorance towards other human beings.


Ugh, that is a big fear of mine on our upcoming trip.   Especially for indoor rides when cast members aren't there to monitor.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I don't think they will mandate vaccines because the vaccine is more to protect that individual (plus there is the question of how available it will be fore some time, etc.)

Masks are different as the main benefit from them is protecting others and is something tangible Disney can do to demonstrate they are protecting guests/guest safety

So I think the bigger discussion will be around when they stop mandating masks, and I suspect they will require them for a lot longer than some people thing they should - but again, it is to help protect others, perhaps those not able to get a vaccine


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they will mandate vaccines because the vaccine is more to protect that individual (plus there is the question of how available it will be fore some time, etc.)
> 
> Masks are different as the main benefit from them is protecting others and is something tangible Disney can do to demonstrate they are protecting guests/guest safety
> 
> So I think the bigger discussion will be around when they stop mandating masks, and I suspect they will require them for a lot longer than some people thing they should - but again, it is to help protect others, perhaps those not able to get a vaccine



I think if hours are back to normal, capacity can increase due to less social distancing required, at least outdoors, night shows can come back, park hopping (please)...masks may become much more doable for some people.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they will mandate vaccines because the vaccine is more to protect that individual (plus there is the question of how available it will be fore some time, etc.)
> 
> Masks are different as the main benefit from them is protecting others and is something tangible Disney can do to demonstrate they are protecting guests/guest safety
> 
> So I think the bigger discussion will be around when they stop mandating masks, and I suspect they will require them for a lot longer than some people thing they should - but again, it is to help protect others, perhaps those not able to get a vaccine



I’m prepared to wear them next thanksgiving.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I think if hours are back to normal, capacity can increase due to less social distancing required, at least outdoors, night shows can come back, park hopping (please)...masks may become much more doable for some people.



and I can totally see that happening ... a lot more coming back BEFORE masks go away


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> FERPA most definitely covers immunization and other medical records held by schools receiving federal funds.


You’re right, I had to go find the document that outlines the definitely of “school documents”, I only deal with the healthcare side of things and HIPPA at work so we don’t have to know that stuff in great detail (and HIPPA doesn’t apply to schools since they aren’t a medical facility).


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> The arguments against and some of the reason they won’t are reminiscent of why Disney won’t be able to force mask usage and why they won’t even try or it won’t last.
> 
> They did force it. They even did it without exceptions, despite all the conversations about how people with X, Y, or Z couldn’t wear them. For the most part it’s worked beautifully.


I don’t have an issue with Disney’s mask policy.  I think it is the right policy.  Also, Disney would be perfectly within their right to institute a vaccine policy.  I am just sort of surprised how many people are just willing to freely offer up any of their medical privacy to a corporation that is under no obligation to not sell or share the information in any other way.


----------



## Pyotr

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think they will mandate vaccines because the vaccine is more to protect that individual (plus there is the question of how available it will be fore some time, etc.)
> 
> Masks are different as the main benefit from them is protecting others and is something tangible Disney can do to demonstrate they are protecting guests/guest safety
> 
> So I think the bigger discussion will be around when they stop mandating masks, and I suspect they will require them for a lot longer than some people thing they should - but again, it is to help protect others, perhaps those not able to get a vaccine



Once a vaccine is widely available, and anyone can get one if they want, the responsibility is on the person. I don’t think it should be on Disney to continue restrictions if a handful of anti vaccination people refuse to protect themselves.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m prepared to wear them next thanksgiving.



It’ll be the last thing to go, especially at Disney. I even see M&G’s requiring masks for guests when they return, and that should be a fun topic of discussion here.

At least for Disney I think they’re going to want to see a full year of effectiveness from the vaccine before they allow masks to come off.

Just my opinion


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> It’ll be the last thing to go, especially at Disney. I even see M&G’s requiring masks for guests when they return, and that should be a fun topic of discussion here.
> 
> At least for Disney I think they’re going to want to see a full year of effectiveness from the vaccine before they allow masks to come off.
> 
> Just my opinion


Completely agree. I don’t see Disney removing mask mandate until 2022 at the earliest. Maybe, just maybe, allowing no masks at outdoor areas of resorts sometime near the middle to end of 21, but most likely not because relaxing it, even a little, makes it so much harder to enforce.

Then adding on the restrictions that will still be in effect for DL, I don’t see WDW loosening too much when the other park would still be required to have them.

I agree with the year of vaccine idea. Whenever the vaccine is widely available, a year from that date is when Disney will most likely loosen their mask mandate.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> It’ll be the last thing to go, especially at Disney. I even see M&G’s requiring masks for guests when they return, and that should be a fun topic of discussion here.
> 
> At least for Disney I think they’re going to want to see a full year of effectiveness from the vaccine before they allow masks to come off.
> 
> Just my opinion




I agree and it's one of the main reasons why we moved our trip to a more temperate time of year. I don't want to wear them during the summer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> Once a vaccine is widely available, and anyone can get one if they want, the responsibility is on the person. I don’t think it should be on Disney to continue restrictions if a handful of anti vaccination people refuse to protect themselves.



I think we will have to see the specifics of any vaccine - for some there are people that have allergies or other reasons they can't get it, not that they choose not to get it .... but yes, at some point Disney will remove mask requirements but I think it likely will be much later than some (many?) people think they should/could


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I don’t have an issue with Disney’s mask policy.  I think it is the right policy.  Also, Disney would be perfectly within their right to institute a vaccine policy.  I am just sort of surprised how many people are just willing to freely offer up any of their medical privacy to a corporation that is under no obligation to not sell or share the information in any other way.



Disney has tons of information about me and my family. I’m not overly concerned with them knowing that we received Covid vaccines should it come down to that.

Anyways to the larger conversation, I think it’s just way too early to tell how this is going to go. It’s going to depend a lot on how vaccinating actually goes in practice, and what other places are doing. We may see mandatory vaccines for travel to and from certain places (would not be surprised at all if international guests, for example, can’t fly in without them), we may see them for entering private venues, we may see them in some places for school, I think it’s way too early to say definitively what they’re going to do.

I brought up the mask conversation not to compare vaccines and masks, but the reactions to being forced to do something or reveal something in order to enter Disney property. A lot of people used similar arguments as to why it could never happen.


----------



## The Pho

SaintsManiac said:


> I saw a post on FB about a family being escorted out for refusing to put them on during castle photos. Disney ain't playing and I love it.


They’re doing well for the people that are refusing outright.   Where they fall short is the people that don’t wear a mask properly until a cast member says something, complies, than takes it back off after the cast member isn’t near them anymore.   Which from my experience wasn’t that many people but enough to notice it several times.    Then they also fall short on enforcing during rides and shows, that is where I saw the least compliance.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I agree and it's one of the main reasons why we moved our trip to a more temperate time of year. I don't want to wear them during the summer.


Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.


----------



## SaintsManiac

The Pho said:


> They’re doing well for the people that are refusing outright.   Where they fall short is the people that don’t wear a mask properly until a cast member says something, complies, than takes it back off after the cast member isn’t near them anymore.   Which from my experience wasn’t that many people but enough to notice it several times.    Then they also fall short on enforcing during rides and shows, that is where I saw the least compliance.




I'm not surprised. This was the discussion before the parks opened again. How in the world could the CMs enforce it every where at all times? I'm just glad that they removed people who were being that defiant in the middle of Main Street.


----------



## yulilin3

I forgot to mention something that struck me yesterday.  I went to DS in the evening to take a look at the holiday offerings and I was pleasantly surprised to see so much entertainment back,  all of these (minus the  dj at the marketplace stage) are third party.   What struck me was that some were allowed to not wear masks while performing.  There was a group at HoB patio, a duo at the small stage at splitsville,  a solo acoustic guitar player by ther fountain at west side,  none were wearing masks,  there was a duo playing a violin and accordion by the big tree at town center and a living statue by WoD, they were wearing masks.


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> They’re doing well for the people that are refusing outright.   Where they fall short is the people that don’t wear a mask properly until a cast member says something, complies, than takes it back off after the cast member isn’t near them anymore.   Which from my experience wasn’t that many people but enough to notice it several times.    Then they also fall short on enforcing during rides and shows, that is where I saw the least compliance.



Which sucks, but unless Disney assigns a babysitter for each guest/group this type of thing is going to happen.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.




Yeah I have good experience with the disposables down here in south Louisiana, too. I bought 2 boxes of the black ones to stash away. It's also much easier to speak in them! I wear them to doctor appointments mainly. They are also the best for people who wear glasses.


----------



## fatmanatee

Brianstl said:


> I don’t have an issue with Disney’s mask policy.  I think it is the right policy.  Also, Disney would be perfectly within their right to institute a vaccine policy.  I am just sort of surprised how many people are just willing to freely offer up any of their medical privacy to a corporation that is under no obligation to not sell or share the information in any other way.


I've unfortunately offered up basically the entirety of my medical history to Google and whoever Google sells this information to. A vaccine is small potatoes compared to that.


----------



## Moliphino

The Pho said:


> They’re doing well for the people that are refusing outright.   Where they fall short is the people that don’t wear a mask properly until a cast member says something, complies, than takes it back off after the cast member isn’t near them anymore.   Which from my experience wasn’t that many people but enough to notice it several times.    Then they also fall short on enforcing during rides and shows, that is where I saw the least compliance.



American Adventure was where I really noticed people taking masks off, they really need more than one CM in there. One guy two rows ahead of us had his mask off to talk on the phone before the show started and nobody said anything to him. _Really_, dude? 



rteetz said:


> Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.



We wore the Disney ones (end of September/beginning of October) and they were fine. I still wear them to work sometimes, though it's not at all hot here.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.





This is the one I wore in August. Idk, the cotton didn’t bother me. Never felt the need to find a relaxation station to take it off, never felt like it was tough to breath in. But I’m also used to the humidity in NY that the heat/humidity in Florida bothers me like it does for some


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> Completely agree. I don’t see Disney removing mask mandate until 2022 at the earliest. Maybe, just maybe, allowing no masks at outdoor areas of resorts sometime near the middle to end of 21, but most likely not because relaxing it, even a little, makes it so much harder to enforce.



That's the main issue -- "enforcement". Easier to say "100% of the people need to wear a mask 100% of the time" rather than .. "no need to wear it why walking" or "while walking and eating" or "only when in a queue" or "only on attractions" or  "just wear it inside". It would be a nightmare. 

I mean . .personally I think wearing them outside is overboard, but I understand the policy. 

If .. (and that appears could be a BIG IF right now) .. I am able to go in January I will see how inconvenient this mask thing is. I don't see it as a problem for my family except my 4yo. She is the first one to want to take it off and she doesn't wear one at preschool (because they realize that would be a losing battle). 


If anything .. I'd love to see them eventually loosen them to allow you to take them off for a darn photo op or two! When you are taking a photo - you are  standing by yourself, and pretty far away from the photographer themselves.  They will sell a lot more Memory Makers that way.


----------



## circus4u

rteetz said:


> Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.


100% this!  We took the cloth ones with us and my wife even bought one of the new ones in the park.  She agreed with me and went back to the paper masks as they were much more comfortable and "breathable."  We had a good supply with us and periodically would discard the old one for a new one.  Not to mention, during our week there, we had a lot of rain from that tropical storm rain bands.  If the mask got wet, no problem.  Just throw it away.
Wore the paper ones on the plane also, much more comfortable.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> It's a vaccine. That's all. A vaccine to help stop a pandemic.


Vaccines can & do have side effects for some so it’s not that simple. These haven’t even been tested in children yet. So where would wdw draw the line?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Obviously Florida can be hot at all times of the year really but as a tip based on my experience I much preferred the disposable masks. I brought all types of masks with me and it was only in the 80s at its highest but the disposable masks definitely worked best. I don’t know how some were wearing those thick cotton cloth ones Disney first came out with in July.





SaintsManiac said:


> Yeah I have good experience with the disposables down here in south Louisiana, too. I bought 2 boxes of the black ones to stash away. It's also much easier to speak in them! I wear them to doctor appointments mainly. They are also the best for people who wear glasses.



I think this is another one of those "not a one size fits all" - we were in a theme park in July when it was 95 out and I found the cloth masks easier to breath in and talk in.  I did find it useful to switch between types just to mixt hings up but definitely spent majority of time in a cloth mask


----------



## LSUmiss

DGsAtBLT said:


> The arguments against and some of the reason they won’t are reminiscent of why Disney won’t be able to force mask usage and why they won’t even try or it won’t last.
> 
> They did force it. They even did it without exceptions, despite all the conversations about how people with X, Y, or Z couldn’t wear them. For the most part it’s worked beautifully.


Masks are not invasive & have no side effects. That is not the case with vaccines.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 538818
> 
> This is the one I wore in August. Idk, the cotton didn’t bother me. Never felt the need to find a relaxation station to take it off, never felt like it was tough to breath in. But I’m also used to the humidity in NY that the heat/humidity in Florida bothers me like it does for some



Well this is the day where we finally dropped to upper 40's and lower 50's in the AM, so I will be interested to hear what WDW guests say about the comfort levels.  I know this week is supposed to be a perfect weather week in Orlando.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Vaccines can & do have side effects for some so it’s not that simple. These haven’t even been tested in children yet. So where would wdw draw the line?




I was referring to it being an invasion of privacy to tell Disney I got a vaccine. I don't think that infringes on my liberties.


----------



## hertamaniac

LSUmiss said:


> These haven’t even been tested in children yet.



or with pregnant women.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Well this is the day where we finally dropped to upper 40's and lower 50's in the AM, so I will be interested to hear what WDW guests say about the comfort levels.  I know this week is supposed to be a perfect weather week in Orlando.


My windows are all open in my apartment,  excited to see my electric bill  absolutely gorgeous. Headed to AK this afternoon


----------



## The Pho

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm not surprised. This was the discussion before the parks opened again. How in the world could the CMs enforce it every where at all times? I'm just glad that they removed people who were being that defiant in the middle of Main Street.


It’s why I was a little disappointed in Disney.  I saw several different Six Flags escorting people out of the park for removing their masks on rides, or just walking around not wearing them correctly.   There’s no reason Disney can’t do that as well.  At least they’re doing better than Holiday World, who made people remove their masks to go on rides. 



Moliphino said:


> American Adventure was where I really noticed people taking masks off, they really need more than one CM in there. One guy two rows ahead of us had his mask off to talk on the phone before the show started and nobody said anything to him. _Really_, dude?


About half of the audience of Muppets and Hall of Presidents took off their masks when I went to them.  It’s Disney not even trying there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

LSUmiss said:


> Masks are not invasive & have no side effects. That is not the case with vaccines.



There are some people who legitimately couldn’t wear them (smaller than the number who claim they cannot, but that’s another topic), they cannot go to Disney right now.

Despite that, vaccines are different in that sense, and if it came down to mandatory vaccines for various venues or even school I do think there would be exceptions. There is precedent for that (although we’re talking schools there, not private venues).

I just don’t think anything is off the table. Would not be surprised either way. And would be even less surprised if air travel in and out of certain places required it, depending how it all shakes out. Way too early to guess if places definitely will or won’t need them.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 538818
> 
> This is the one I wore in August. Idk, the cotton didn’t bother me. Never felt the need to find a relaxation station to take it off, never felt like it was tough to breath in. But I’m also used to the humidity in NY that the heat/humidity in Florida bothers me like it does for some


That appears to be a bit thinner than the first style of Disney mask. I have the first Star Wars set they did and now have the newer style in Halloween and Christmas masks. I definitely prefer the newer style. We get plenty of humidity here in WI as well in June-August but its not consistently 90+ degrees here either.


----------



## Moliphino

The Pho said:


> About half of the audience of Muppets and Hall of Presidents took off their masks when I went to them.  It’s Disney not even trying there.



I didn't even go into those two. I will say, the two men I noticed with masks off at AA did put them back on of their own volition during the show, but they had them off long enough that they should have been noticed and reminded.


----------



## mattpeto

Pyotr said:


> Once a vaccine is widely available, and anyone can get one if they want, the responsibility is on the person. I don’t think it should be on Disney to continue restrictions if a handful of anti vaccination people refuse to protect themselves.



I agree with this, but this still doesn't tackle the capacity issue problem...

"Come at your own risk" is easy to say when Disney can at least enforce social distancing protocols.  Even policing from CM to have guests wear masks will be problematic with people basically on top of one another.

I see a world in 2022 or 2023 where it won't matter if you have the vaccine or not.  But what about the meantime?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is another one of those "not a one size fits all" - we were in a theme park in July when it was 95 out and I found the cloth masks easier to breath in and talk in.  I did find it useful to switch between types just to mixt hings up but definitely spent majority of time in a cloth mask


I think much of that goes with sizing too. Don't get me wrong I like the cloth masks and will wear them but I found for longer periods of time the disposable masks worked better for me. Like others have said as well say if it rains and they get wet or you do a water ride you can throw them away. I think overall no matter which style you use bring several and you likely will switch throughout the day especially if its hot.


----------



## tlmadden73

The Pho said:


> About half of the audience of Muppets and Hall of Presidents took off their masks when I went to them.  It’s Disney not even trying there.



Which is why Disney may be better off allowing people to take a break from masks while walking around outside. No one is spreading the virus while walking down Main Street .. but sitting in a theater for 30-40 minutes. Yikes. 

They need to shift enforcement to those indoor spaces and not worry about the outdoor ones so much. 

Maybe if people know they can freely take them off while outside or taking photos they would be LESS likely to rip them off in a show.


----------



## Lewisc

tink2424 said:


> I don't think businesses should get political or push people to do things that aren't mandated by law.  I know the whole goal of a corporation is to make a profit so I don't in general have a problem with that.  My issue is more around a business infringing on my personal freedoms.  If they choose to do that I will not support that business no matter how much I enjoy Disney.  I would just never go again.





tink2424 said:


> I'm not shocked but it is surprising how fast people are willing to give up their individual liberties and make others do that as well.  At some point be careful what you wish for as you may not realize the world you end up living in...


Many business banned smoking in some, or all, locations prior to laws requiring it.  Disney bans firearms, even though you have the freedom to own one.  Most restaurants require shirts, Im not sure if there is a health regulation requiring shirts.

Not sure when science, masks, became political.

I'd be surprised if Disney attempted to require guest vaccinations.  I'd be shocked if cruise industry doesn't require proof of vaccination.  A cruise line can't board a passenger who doesn't meet the entry requirement of every port.  As long as one port requires vaccination all passengers on the ship must met that requirement before boarding.



DGsAtBLT said:


> There are some people who legitimately couldn’t wear them (smaller than the number who claim they cannot, but that’s another topic), they cannot go to Disney right now.
> 
> Despite that, vaccines are different in that sense, and if it came down to mandatory vaccines for various venues or even school I do think there would be exceptions. There is precedent for that (although we’re talking schools there, not private venues).
> 
> I just don’t think anything is off the table. Would not be surprised either way. And would be even less surprised if air travel in and out of certain places required it, depending how it all shakes out. Way too early to guess if places definitely will or won’t need them.



I've read the small number of people who can't wear masks, who's breathing is so computerized masks can't be worn are so at risk they should be avoiding places with large gathering.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-doubles-pandemic-era-capacity/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I think much of that goes with sizing too. Don't get me wrong I like the cloth masks and will wear them but I found for longer periods of time the disposable masks worked better for me. Like others have said as well say if it rains and they get wet or you do a water ride you can throw them away. I think overall no matter which style you use bring several and you likely will switch throughout the day especially if its hot.


I wish Disney, and most mask manufacturers, would apply the thin adjustable ear elastic.  It's not the mask size that bothers me with most of the themed ones, it's the relative depth of my head/ears to my face.  I find the thicker style ear straps Disney and Universal both use pull my ears uncomfortably forward.  I've tried the "mask extender" straps, but they don't hold the mask in place as well as the ear loops do.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-doubles-pandemic-era-capacity/


I really hope this helps, out of all the extended queues this one is probably the worst, and longest


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> There are some people who legitimately couldn’t wear them (smaller than the number who claim they cannot, but that’s another topic), they cannot go to Disney right now.
> 
> Despite that, vaccines are different in that sense, and if it came down to mandatory vaccines for various venues or even school I do think there would be exceptions. There is precedent for that (although we’re talking schools there, not private venues).
> 
> I just don’t think anything is off the table. Would not be surprised either way. And would be even less surprised if air travel in and out of certain places required it, depending how it all shakes out. Way too early to guess if places definitely will or won’t need them.


All of this.  Disney isn't going to require it of guests in the parks, because the logistics of setting up that infrastructure isn't worth it long term.  Hopefully, that would be a short sighted solution to the problem.  For CM, a blanket requirement isn't likely, either.  Mainly because of union issues and how to handle all of that.  Maybe if Equity are considered new hires once called back, but I doubt it.  They'll handle CM vaccination through some type of heavy incentive program, I'm sure.
It's also likely to end up a moot point for guests, because I'm willing to bet a lot of critical industries are going to require it outside of healthcare workers.  University staff at all levels, teachers, food chain giants like Tyson and Mondelez are all probably going to require it once available to their sector.  Most of your public employees will also be pushed in that direction (police, fire, military, to name a few).  I wouldn't be surprised if the Wall Street trading floors required it to return to business as usual.  Then there's the public at large.  This winter isn't looking good, and I'm sure a few of the fence riders will be more willing to get poked when their number is called.
Lastly, your point of international travel can't be overlooked.  Disney's guests from overseas and across land borders will likely be required as a matter of course to either enter the US or get home.  Which is why I firmly believe CLIA will make it a requirement of their member lines to have ticket contract language requiring all guests of approved age show proof of vaccination.  That's not a violation of personal liberty, as your style of vacation and where you vacation is not protected under law (especially when operated by a private entity).


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> Which is why Disney may be better off allowing people to take a break from masks while walking around outside. No one is spreading the virus while walking down Main Street .. but sitting in a theater for 30-40 minutes. Yikes.
> 
> They need to shift enforcement to those indoor spaces and not worry about the outdoor ones so much.
> 
> Maybe if people know they can freely take them off while outside or taking photos they would be LESS likely to rip them off in a show.


or people who are allowed to not wear outside will just as well not wear them inside or when of of sight of a CM. Right now the best situation is what Disney is doing, over at SWO they allow people to unmask for a picture and walk around without a mask while eating or drinking, this has made every person have a bottle of soda or beer or water and just walk around without really drinking but also without wearing a mask, same with pics, now they pretend to take a picture everywhere. If people weren't so eager to break the rules and more responsible less self centered and selfish your scenario would work.
And of course someone who is infected would spread the virus while walking around, imagine walking behind or towards someone with the virus and ask you pass them they sneeze, or cough or talk, of course they can spread it


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-doubles-pandemic-era-capacity/


Yay!  We'll have a better chance of riding next week.  Couldn't have come at a better time (I hope the plexiglass adds a true layer that is more than perceived)


----------



## HokieRaven5

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-doubles-pandemic-era-capacity/



Only thing we didn't get to ride twice. It shut down toward the end of the day on us. Glad the capacity will increase on that for sure.


----------



## Moliphino

sullivan.kscott said:


> I wish Disney, and most mask manufacturers, would apply the thin adjustable ear elastic.  It's not the mask size that bothers me with most of the themed ones, it's the relative depth of my head/ears to my face.  I find the thicker style ear straps Disney and Universal both use pull my ears uncomfortably forward.  I've tried the "mask extender" straps, but they don't hold the mask in place as well as the ear loops do.



Disney's sizing is not super consistent, either. I have four masks all in large - three of them fit comfortably all day, one is slightly smaller and hurts my ears after a while.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> or people who are allowed to not wear outside will just as well not wear them inside or when of of sight of a CM. Right now the best situation is what Disney is doing, over at SWO they allow people to unmask for a picture and walk around without a mask while eating or drinking, this has made every person have a bottle of soda or beer or water and just walk around without really drinking but also without wearing a mask, same with pics, now they pretend to take a picture everywhere. If people weren't so eager to break the rules and more responsible less self centered and selfish your scenario would work.
> And of course someone who is infected would spread the virus while walking around, imagine walking behind or towards someone with the virus and ask you pass them they sneeze, or cough or talk, of course they can spread it



Yeah, definitely has been highlighted during all of this that when you give people an inch, at least some of them will take a mile.

So Disney has had to go the other way and tighten up so only giving a centimeter, and then a milimeter


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Which is why Disney may be better off allowing people to take a break from masks while walking around outside. No one is spreading the virus while walking down Main Street .. but sitting in a theater for 30-40 minutes. Yikes.
> 
> They need to shift enforcement to those indoor spaces and not worry about the outdoor ones so much.
> 
> Maybe if people know they can freely take them off while outside or taking photos they would be LESS likely to rip them off in a show.



You don’t think the virus would potentially spread between people crammed together on Main Street waiting for the cavalcades? Or the people crowding around the hub waiting for the holiday projections? We’ve seen lots of photos of close bigger crowd situations lately. The typical crowd traffic jam through Fantasyland between PPF & IASW has been happening too.

I agree, walking down Main Street distanced -not a big deal. But there are situations outside where people are crowding together, and it’s a very good things masks are required. It would get too complicated to say you need to wear them outside here, but not there, etc.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328737170539077632


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


>



it is showing me "tweet unvailable"  ... anything big?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> it is showing me "tweet unvailable"  ... anything big?


Universal announced a new holiday tour.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> or people who are allowed to not wear outside will just as well not wear them inside or when of of sight of a CM. Right now the best situation is what Disney is doing, over at SWO they allow people to unmask for a picture and walk around without a mask while eating or drinking, this has made every person have a bottle of soda or beer or water and just walk around without really drinking but also without wearing a mask, same with pics, now they pretend to take a picture everywhere. If people weren't so eager to break the rules and more responsible less self centered and selfish your scenario would work.
> And of course someone who is infected would spread the virus while walking around, imagine walking behind or towards someone with the virus and ask you pass them they sneeze, or cough or talk, of course they can spread it


Yeah was going to say the same thing. If they allow people to wear them outside, those same people will just then never wear them. They’ll have them off outside and inside. And I have to say, living in Florida, one of the only places I feel safe in the state is at WDW because of the mask requirement outside. You definitely can get closer than comfort to others outside and it’s nice to know everyone is masked. 

Outside at certain resorts is the only place I could see masks going away first. Staying at OKW you can definitely remain far away from others when just out for a walk. But even dropping the requirement there would cause a rippling of repercussions


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328737170539077632


59.99 or 49.99 If you're a passholder,  a bit steep for what you get but a great way to do things with limited people


----------



## PrincessV

MickeyWaffles said:


> You don’t think the virus would potentially spread between people crammed together on Main Street waiting for the cavalcades? Or the people crowding around the hub waiting for the holiday projections? We’ve seen lots of photos of close bigger crowd situations lately. The typical crowd traffic jam through Fantasyland between PPF & IASW has been happening too.
> 
> I agree, walking down Main Street distanced -not a big deal. But there are situations outside where people are crowding together, and it’s a very good things masks are required. It would get too complicated to say you need to wear them outside here, but not there, etc.


ITA. When I visited in late Aug., I'd have made a case for masks not being necessary while walking around outdoors because there was so much open space available. But my late Oct. visit? Nope. No way. Walkways weren't (to me) uncomfortably congested, but enough that mask use felt absolutely necessary. And for sure, it would make enforcement impossible if they were to be required in tight spaces, but not in more open spaces - that would leave waaaay too much open to individual interpretation.


----------



## tlmadden73

PrincessV said:


> ITA. When I visited in late Aug., I'd have made a case for masks not being necessary while walking around outdoors because there was so much open space available. But my late Oct. visit? Nope. No way. Walkways weren't (to me) uncomfortably congested, but enough that mask use felt absolutely necessary. And for sure, it would make enforcement impossible if they were to be required in tight spaces, but not in more open spaces - that would leave waaaay too much open to individual interpretation.


Ya .. I don't disagree that it is EASIER to enforce (and less confusing to guests) just to say wear masks all the time .. but .. I personally don't feel like you are catching the virus walking past someone on a crowded street.  Most studies show that virus is spreading with prolonged 10-15+ minutes contact with an infected person indoors which is only happening in a queue. But that is just me .. that is MY comfort level. 

But that's my opinion .. Disney is going to do what they feel they need to do and everyone (100%) that walks through those gates should abide by those rules 100% of the time .. or just choose not to go. But even with rules (and enforcements) in place . there will be a few (hopefully a minor few) who will not comply for whatever reason or another, and the rest of us just have to learn to live with that in public spaces.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Ya .. I don't disagree that it is EASIER to enforce (and less confusing to guests) just to say wear masks all the time .. but .. I personally don't feel like you are catching the virus walking past someone on a crowded street.  Most studies show that virus is spreading with prolonged 10-15+ minutes contact with an infected person indoors which is only happening in a queue. But that is just me .. that is MY comfort level.
> 
> But that's my opinion .. Disney is going to do what they feel they need to do and everyone (100%) that walks through those gates should abide by those rules 100% of the time .. or just choose not to go. But even with rules (and enforcements) in place . there will be a few (hopefully a minor few) who will not comply for whatever reason or another, and the rest of us just have to learn to live with that in public spaces.



but as they increase capacity and potentially bring back parades and night time shows, no all of sudden you are near the same people for 10-15min+ even when outside

I agree with you if they are going to keep capacity low so that you can easily avoid people, then that would be one thing

I see maintaining makss, in all situations, as a means to enable increasing capacity which is what they need to be able to justify the cost of bringing back more things


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> but as they increase capacity and potentially bring back parades and night time shows, no all of sudden you are near the same people for 10-15min+ even when outside
> 
> I agree with you if they are going to keep capacity low so that you can easily avoid people, then that would be one thing
> 
> I see maintaining makss, in all situations, as a means to enable increasing capacity which is what they need to be able to justify the cost of bringing back more things


And that's fine ..  having some temporary (relatively) inconveniences (like putting glass shields on ride vehicles) to help bring back "normal" while increasing capacity is fine.

So if wearing masks 100% of the time helps bring back other things back like M&Gs or fireworks .. that's fine too. I wouldn't be excited to have a masked photo with a character, but I'd rather have one of those than NOT have the opportunity at all.

I definitely feel social distancing (like we are seeing with the ride vehicles) will go before masks . I mean .. I guess technically it already is if reports of crowded main street and hubs to watch the shows is accurate.


----------



## babydoll65

Looks like Cafe Rix is definitely opening☺ ( sorry if this has already been posted)


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mickey-and-minnies-runaway-railway-doubles-pandemic-era-capacity/



I hope this starts happening on more rides!  I have heard plexiglass was put in on a few rides!


----------



## rteetz

NJlauren said:


> I hope this starts happening on more rides!  I have heard plexiglass was put in on a few rides!


I’m not sure how many more are capable. I suppose you could do more boat rides next like they did with Frozen.


----------



## NJlauren

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure how many more are capable. I suppose you could do more boat rides next like they did with Frozen.



Even all the boat rides would be nice!


----------



## tlmadden73

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure how many more are capable. I suppose you could do more boat rides next like they did with Frozen.


Are there other ride restrictions besides the large multi-party vehicles? I am curious - (haven't really researched). Are they loading every other vehicle or something on omnimovers? Are they separating people on Soaring somehow? Are they loading every other row on the coasters? Are they not letting every animal be ridden on the carousel?


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> Are there other ride restrictions besides the large multi-party vehicles? I am curious - (haven't really researched). Are they loading every other vehicle or something on omnimovers? Are they separating people on Soaring somehow? Are they loading every other row on the coasters? Are they not letting every animal be ridden on the carousel?


Most omnimovers are loading every vehicle. Soarin has dividers between seat groupings. They actually rigged up a divider made out of a chopped up car seat bottom with plexiglass stuck into it. They’ve split the seats into 2 groups of 2 and one group of 4 per row.

I haven’t ridden any coasters or the carousel since reopening so can’t answer there.


----------



## HokieRaven5

So it would slow down the throughput on the ride but would it be possible that they would put Plexiglass barriers into the Pre-show rooms of MMRR similar to how they do the pre-show areas of RoTR to bring that back in operation in lieu of the spiel that they give while in the lobby.


----------



## tlmadden73

HokieRaven5 said:


> So it would slow down the throughput on the ride but would it be possible that they would put Plexiglass barriers into the Pre-show rooms of MMRR similar to how they do the pre-show areas of RoTR to bring that back in operation in lieu of the spiel that they give while in the lobby.


That's what I am curious about too .. how many pre-shows are not operating due to social distancing? 
I would gather Haunted Mansion isn't running? But what about the MFSR pre-show with Hondo?


----------



## HokieRaven5

tlmadden73 said:


> That's what I am curious about too .. how many pre-shows are not operating due to social distancing?
> I would gather Haunted Mansion isn't running? But what about the MFSR pre-show with Hondo?



ToT, RnR are not operating their pre-shows. Hondo is still running but nobody is really stopping in there unless the distance line is in that area but you aren't typically there long. 

The room part of FoP is still running but it's abbreviated I think.


----------



## rteetz

tlmadden73 said:


> Are there other ride restrictions besides the large multi-party vehicles? I am curious - (haven't really researched). Are they loading every other vehicle or something on omnimovers? Are they separating people on Soaring somehow? Are they loading every other row on the coasters? Are they not letting every animal be ridden on the carousel?


Omnimovers are now loading every vehicle. To me those vehicles sort have their own barriers anyways. 

Soarin has make shift dividers to separate parties in each row. 

They sort of separated parties on coasters but that was more hit or miss. Considering coasters are at most a couple minutes and many are outdoors I really don't think thats a high risk experience to begin with especially is everyone is masked.


----------



## figmentfinesse

@rteetz is there a forum to ask about what steps would have to take place for WDW to be shut down on a federal level? Crazy me rented DVC points for Jan.


----------



## rteetz

HokieRaven5 said:


> The room part of FoP is still running but it's abbreviated I think.


They basically just run the second pre show video in both rooms to spread out parties. That second pre-show is the more important of the two anyways because it has the safety spiel and how to load on your vehicle.


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> @rteetz is there a forum to ask about what steps would have to take place for WDW to be shut down on a federal level? Crazy me rented DVC points for Jan.


No not really but at the same time I am not sure thats really possible.


----------



## twinmom13

tlmadden73 said:


> Are they loading every other row on the coasters?


In September they were skipping a row between parties on many coasters.  The space between the cars did not count.  For example, on 7DMT and SDD, if there were three or four people in the first car taking up both rows, the next party was seated in the second row of the second car.  If there were three or four in that party, they were in the second row of the second car and the first row of the third car, with the second row of the third car empty.


----------



## HokieRaven5

figmentfinesse said:


> @rteetz is there a forum to ask about what steps would have to take place for WDW to be shut down on a federal level? Crazy me rented DVC points for Jan.



They can't do it. Without going into the politics of it they can only recommend it.


----------



## LSUmiss

tlmadden73 said:


> Which is why Disney may be better off allowing people to take a break from masks while walking around outside. No one is spreading the virus while walking down Main Street .. but sitting in a theater for 30-40 minutes. Yikes.
> 
> They need to shift enforcement to those indoor spaces and not worry about the outdoor ones so much.
> 
> Maybe if people know they can freely take them off while outside or taking photos they would be LESS likely to rip them off in a show.


I agree just from a personnel position, it would be so much easier to police. Now, ppl are taking their masks off MORE inside where they’re not seen as easily.


----------



## andyman8

4 months into the reopening and we’re still rehashing masks? They’re required inside, outside, on your children. It is what it is and will likely be that way for the foreseeable future, given that management seems to credit that as the reason why they haven’t seen “community” spread at WDW. Time to move on.


----------



## tlmadden73

figmentfinesse said:


> @rteetz is there a forum to ask about what steps would have to take place for WDW to be shut down on a federal level? Crazy me rented DVC points for Jan.


I wouldn't worry about it from a FEDERAL level. It would be unconstitutional for the federal government to tell a private business based in single state to forcibly close. (Cruise ships are another matter). The order would have to come from the state level (and even then the legality of it is questionable). 

My guess is Disney would (like it did in March, if I recall) to close on its own if it felt things were getting too risky.  Florida's government seems fine letting each individual and business make their own risk assessments.


----------



## Pyotr

andyman8 said:


> 4 months into the reopening and we’re still rehashing masks? They’re required inside, outside, on your children. It is what it is and will likely be that way for the foreseeable future, given that management seems to credit that as the reason why they haven’t seen “community” spread at WDW. Time to move on.



The discussion started from vaccine talk to the lessening of restrictions. This will all be behind us one day whether people like it or not.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> 4 months into the reopening and we’re still rehashing masks? They’re required inside, outside, on your children. It is what it is and will likely be that way for the foreseeable future, given that management seems to credit that as the reason why they haven’t seen “community” spread at WDW. Time to move on.



We are obviously bored! I even went and priced out a trip in February but wow flight prices are out of control!


----------



## LSUmiss

andyman8 said:


> 4 months into the reopening and we’re still rehashing masks? They’re required inside, outside, on your children. It is what it is and will likely be that way for the foreseeable future, given that management seems to credit that as the reason why they haven’t seen “community” spread at WDW. Time to move on.


I would also say it’s time to move on from complaints that CMs aren’t enforcing the policy enough. Disney isn’t going to kick ppl out & CMs are doing the best they can. So that also is what it is.  In fact, the topic usually gets brought up AGAIN b/c of ppl complaining about this.


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> The discussion started from vaccine talk to the lessening of restrictions. This will all be behind us one day whether people like it or not.


I don’t know about everyone but I certainly cannot wait for this to be over! That will be a glorious day, and with this week’s news, we’re hopefully closer to the end of this than we are to the beginning.


LSUmiss said:


> I would also say it’s time to move on from complaints that CMs aren’t enforcing the policy enough. Disney isn’t going to kick ppl out & CMs are doing the best they can. So that also is what it is.  In fact, the topic usually gets brought up AGAIN b/c of ppl complaining about this.


I happen to agree. I think conversations about masks are beating a dead horse. It is what it is. Now, I think it’s fair to note that Disney has gotten more aggressive with certain enforcement measures, but again, it is what it is. There’s no use in arguing about it. Plus, based on what Touring Plans has been reporting, we’re seeing mask compliance generally hovering around 96%. That’s about as good as you can get it with the eating/drinking exemption.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> We are obviously bored! I even went and priced out a trip in February but wow flight prices are out of control!


High prices for flight times that will probably change at least three times before then lol!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think this is another one of those "not a one size fits all" - we were in a theme park in July when it was 95 out and I found the cloth masks easier to breath in and talk in.  I did find it useful to switch between types just to mixt hings up but definitely spent majority of time in a cloth mask


TMI, the reusable aren't as absorbent and felt like I was wearing a bag of sweat


----------



## Pyotr

andyman8 said:


> I don’t know about everyone but I certainly cannot wait for this to be over! That will be a glorious day, and with this week’s news, we’re hopefully closer to the end of this than we are to the beginning.
> 
> I happen to agree. I think conversations about masks are beating a dead horse. It is what it is. Now, I think it’s fair to note that Disney has gotten more aggressive with certain enforcement measures, but again, it is what it is. There’s no use in arguing about it. Plus, based on what Touring Plans has been reporting, we’re seeing mask compliance generally hovering around 96%. That’s about as good as you can get it with the eating/drinking exemption.



My wife and I are planning on taking our almost 3 year old to the Magic Kingdom next month. We just want to see the decorations and maybe go on a ride or two. Her mask compliance will dictate the day. I am disappointed in Disney’s masks. The ones I ordered were delivered today and they don’t fit her. They just fall off her face. Come on Disney!


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> I don’t know about everyone but I certainly cannot wait for this to be over! That will be a glorious day, and with this week’s news, we’re hopefully closer to the end of this than we are to the beginning.



Honestly think we are.   And it's just not vaccines, but more medicines are coming out that can prevent severe cases and hospitalizations.  Now, i'm not saying it's gonna end in the next 3 months, but the light is shining at the end of the tunnel, and it's just now coming into vision


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Honestly think we are.   And it's just not vaccines, but more medicines are coming out that can prevent severe cases and hospitalizations.  Now, i'm not saying it's gonna end in the next 3 months, but the light is shining at the end of the tunnel, and it's just now coming into vision



And just like reopenings, I think there will be “phases” of light before reaching the end of the tunnel. We’re not going to wake up one morning and we have a vaccine waiting for us, social distancing gone, masks gone, capacity at restaurants/bars/theme parks etc. I think it’ll be a trickling effect that will take months, if not years once we receive a widespread dosage of the vaccine.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> And just like reopenings, I think there will be “phases” of light before reaching the end of the tunnel. We’re not going to wake up one morning and we have a vaccine waiting for us, social distancing gone, masks gone, capacity at restaurants/bars/theme parks etc. I think it’ll be a trickling effect that will take months, if not years once we receive a widespread dosage of the vaccine.


And I think that will be the hardest sell. I think a large portion of the country, and the world, expect that once the vaccine is ready, life will return to normal overnight, but it will still be a slow grind (but thankfully it’ll be the grind towards normalcy). Unfortunately we’re going to have to get through this rough winter first and judging from pictures of store shelves today, it’s not looking fun.


----------



## Tigger's ally

andyman8 said:


> 4 months into the reopening and we’re still rehashing masks? They’re required inside, outside, on your children. It is what it is and will likely be that way for the foreseeable future, given that management seems to credit that as the reason why they haven’t seen “community” spread at WDW. Time to move on.


Well, you are in the Covid thread and they are part of covid. . There are hundreds of other threads.  If we all get a vote on what we want in here, I would prefer more baby Rhino pic's, after all he was born during Covid.


----------



## yulilin3

2020 merch at 70% off and with a cm discount of 50% stacking on that is very tempting,  i just honestly don't like  the design


----------



## Pyotr

yulilin3 said:


> 2020 merch at 70% off and with a cm discount of 50% stacking on that is very tempting,  i just honestly don't like  the design


I want nothing to do with 2020 after this year.


----------



## yulilin3

Pyotr said:


> I want nothing to do with 2020 after this year.


Tbh, aside from covid it has been a really good year for me personally,  lol. I just wish i liked thre design to get the hoodie or the hat


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> 2020 merch at 70% off and with a cm discount of 50% stacking on that is very tempting,  i just honestly don't like  the design



Do it! If theres any time to buy year specific merch it’s this year.

I’m assuming they didn’t do anything with masked characters and 2020? Missed opportunity lol.


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> I want nothing to do with 2020 after this year.


You could always get a 2020 "toothpick holder" (aka shot glass)...


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> 2020 merch at 70% off and with a cm discount of 50% stacking on that is very tempting,  i just honestly don't like  the design


Laughing with you not at you! Ugly design and not much to celebrate for most of us isn’t a good combo.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> Tbh, aside from covid it has been a really good year for me personally,  lol. I just wish i liked thre design to get the hoodie or the hat


I bought the tank top.  I don't normally wear them but I had to because it looks like the characters are peeking out behind window blinds.  (the blue and black tank top).


----------



## yulilin3

chicagoshannon said:


> I bought the tank top.  I don't normally wear them but I had to because it looks like the characters are peeking out behind window blinds.  (the blue and black tank top).


Going to DHS with DD tomorrow,  so I'll be looking at the merch carefully to hopefully take advantage of her discount


----------



## rteetz




----------



## osufeth24

First part I believe.. DS..did they visit at 10am on a Tuesday?


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


>



The “Strike Force” also went to 11 bars in the Orlando area.  None were in compliance.


----------



## rpb718

Pyotr said:


> The “Strike Force” also went to 11 bars in the Orlando area.  None were in compliance.



This is Orlando.  They shouldn't be called the "Strike Force" they should be called the "First Order".


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Tigger's ally

osufeth24 said:


> First part I believe.. DS..did they visit at 10am on a Tuesday?


I was actually there both nights this past weekend and I was surprised at the compliance.  Saw 2 people with their masks down where they were not supposed to be.  Boathouse was really good as far as table spacing.  Same for City Works.  Had to get temp checked when we arrived. Had to do that when we pulled into Shades to golf.  The Lift driver said it was the 11th time he had been temped checked that day already and we got there at around a quarter of noon.


----------



## Pyotr

rpb718 said:


> This is Orlando.  They shouldn't be called the "Strike Force" they should be called the "First Order".



I was thinking more along the lines of “Spaceballs.”


----------



## Beachmom0317

We’re here now and I saw the 70% off 2020 merch and was like EW but my son saw a cute 2020 Disney Bus toy (it’s like a matchbox car but bus) so with my DVC discount too it cost my $4.50 for the Souvenir and my son was happy. Parenting win!


----------



## Aimeedyan

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> TMI, the reusable aren't as absorbent and felt like I was wearing a bag of sweat



You're not alone in that - when we finished at MK one day, and got back to the car, my DH held his mask up by the string and it was literally dripping. SO GROSS.

We switched to cotton (me) and swim material (him - from Shore) after that.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Pyotr said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of “Spaceballs.”


May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Eric Smith

tink2424 said:


> I'm not shocked but it is surprising how fast people are willing to give up their individual liberties and make others do that as well.  At some point be careful what you wish for as you may not realize the world you end up living in...


What liberty is being taken away?  If you're scared of vaccines, don't go to Disney.  It's that simple.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> What liberty is being taken away?  If you're scared of vaccines, don't go to Disney.  It's that simple.



And if every private company in america took that approach? Grow your own food?


----------



## Joe in VA

If the vax is as effective as it seems, any vax card requirement would likely only be necessary for a very short amount of time. We are talking about complete eradication at this point, within a reasonably quick timeframe.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> And if every private company in america took that approach? Grow your own food?


That won’t happen.  This is an issue unique to the travel industry.  Any business that requires people to be in close proximity to operate at normal capacity may require this.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> That won’t happen.  This is an issue unique to the travel industry.  Any business that requires people to be in close proximity to operate at normal capacity may require this.


So the grocery store?


----------



## mattpeto

Joe in VA said:


> If the vax is as effective as it seems, any vax card requirement would likely only be necessary for a very short amount of time. We are talking about complete eradication at this point, within a reasonably quick timeframe.



Yup.

Anyone up for cruising right now?

I can’t see cruising becoming an option until immunity is readily available.

I may be off, but I don’t see how it’s going to play out differently there.  Maybe not in WDW, but the certs have to come or the cruising industry will die.  They can’t wait for COVID 19 to be eradicated.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> So the grocery store?


Essential vs. non-essential.

But again I don’t believe Disney will ever demand vaccine proof.


----------



## rteetz

I understand the vaccine is a big piece in getting out of this but we have gone too far down that rabbit hole. I would appreciate if we would climb back out.


----------



## only hope

tlmadden73 said:


> Are there other ride restrictions besides the large multi-party vehicles? I am curious - (haven't really researched). Are they loading every other vehicle or something on omnimovers? Are they separating people on Soaring somehow? Are they loading every other row on the coasters? Are they not letting every animal be ridden on the carousel?



Omnimovers are not leaving space, which means guests are within six feet of each other for some of them. Same goes for any ride with plexiglass/plastic barriers- I think the list is Rise, MMRR as of this week, Star Tours, Safari, Livin with the Land, and maybe Soarin- not sure if it’s one or two seats between people as I haven’t ridden it. Boats (aside from Livin) and coasters so far are still keeping an appropriate distance between parties. For those who want to maintain a safe distance, it is worth asking the CM. At HS we got fed up with being placed within six feet of each other and on Rise requested to be distanced. All it takes to get infected is 15 mn over the course of 24 hours, so we are not happy with the elimination of distancing. We were accommodated after the FO officer verified we knew about the barriers and weren’t ok with it. It was an interesting conversation as we were both trying to be in character! We were told to step to the side and were placed on the next transport. Earlier in the week we had made the same request for Safari and were cheerfully accommodated without questions. The two omnimover rides we did, we didn’t realize loading procedures had changed til it was too late.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I understand the vaccine is a big piece in getting out of this but we have gone too far down that rabbit hole. I would appreciate if we would climb back out.


On that note... is the GF walkway open yet?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> On that note... is the GF walkway open yet?



No, and at this rate a vaccine might be out first


----------



## sullivan.kscott

With all of the distancing elimination on rides (albeit with dividers), any chance they go that route on Skyliner?  How would that compare to the current bus or monorail situation?  We haven’t used any transportation yet but will next week.


----------



## skeeter31

sullivan.kscott said:


> With all of the distancing elimination on rides (albeit with dividers), any chance they go that route on Skyliner?  How would that compare to the current bus or monorail situation?  We haven’t used any transportation yet but will next week.


I really can’t see them loading more than 1 party per Skyliner during COVID. Way too hard to enforce mask wearing and could lead to actual fights in the air where Disney can’t intervene. That will probably be the last thing on property to return to multiple parties per ride vehicle.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t see them loading more than 1 party per Skyliner during COVID. Way too hard to enforce mask wearing and could lead to actual fights in the air where Disney can’t intervene. That will probably be the last thing on property to return to multiple parties per ride vehicle.



Even during Thanksgiving week they put us in our own car. I think we shared maybe 3 times. They don’t need to cram people in those.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I think GF Walkway is opening before Xmas. On 20th, ...


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

TheMaxRebo said:


> No, and at this rate a vaccine might be out first


Or Space 220 restaurant opens.


----------



## MrsBooch

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Or Space 220 restaurant opens.



Or casey's opens.


----------



## Cfiiitz

yulilin3 said:


> Not a lot of people now this but do you ever wonder why you don't see CM wearing a jihab or having long beards according to certain religions? it's not that Disney doesn't hire them, they do work for Disney but are put in off stage roles so they can continue expressing their beliefs just not on stage, again all CM agree to this. Vaccines is different you can't put someone backstage that doesn't want a vaccine, it would make no difference, this would need to be a mandate for everyone working. Like others have expressed some people can't take a vaccine, Disney isn't going to exclude them.
> Again, impossible? maybe not but really improbable



oh my gosh. I never thought about how I have never seen a CM wearing a hijab or a turban... now I am bummed out that people who have those beliefs can’t have “on stage” roles. That is something to think about. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## rockpiece

First time back since Disney changed the Rise boarding group to 7 AM, are they still opening the park around 9:15? Trying to figure out what time to get there to ride MMRR first thing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DL1WDW2 said:


> I think GF Walkway is opening before Xmas. On 20th, ...


11/20 or 12/20?


----------



## hereforthechurros

MrsBooch said:


> Or casey's opens.


The distancing markers are taunting us!


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> On that note... is the GF walkway open yet?


This isn't the most fulfilling answer but it's slated to open when the new resort launch at MK opens. Based on the most recent pictures, my personal guess is that will happen before the Christmas holidays. This wasn't the original plan, but for some reason, Park Arrival's operations team wanted them to hold off until the launch was done, so they've paced the little remaining walkway construction with the resort launch.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> This isn't the most fulfilling answer but it's slated to open when the new resort launch at MK opens. Based on the most recent pictures, my personal guess is that will happen before the Christmas holidays. This wasn't the original plan, but for some reason, Park Arrival's operations team wanted them to hold off until the launch was done, so they've paced the little remaining walkway construction with the resort launch.


Appreciate the insight! By all appearances it seems ready to go, but Disney gonna Disney. Before the holidays is great though.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

SaintsManiac said:


> Even during Thanksgiving week they put us in our own car. I think we shared maybe 3 times. They don’t need to cram people in those.


Between 9 days over Thanksgiving and 9 in March for spring break, I think we shared once.


----------



## rteetz

rockpiece said:


> First time back since Disney changed the Rise boarding group to 7 AM, are they still opening the park around 9:15? Trying to figure out what time to get there to ride MMRR first thing.


Yes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cfiiitz said:


> oh my gosh. I never thought about how I have never seen a CM wearing a hijab or a turban... now I am bummed out that people who have those beliefs can’t have “on stage” roles. That is something to think about. Thank you for pointing that out.



That is something I wonder if (hope) will change with the new Inclusion key


----------



## rockpiece

rteetz said:


> Yes


Thanks, we were able to get group 23 and are heading out from the resort 8:50 to be there for MMRR.


----------



## rpb718

skeeter31 said:


> I really can’t see them loading more than 1 party per Skyliner during COVID. Way too hard to enforce mask wearing and could lead to actual fights in the air where Disney can’t intervene. That will probably be the last thing on property to return to multiple parties per ride vehicle.



Actually, on October 22 this year, DW and I shared a Skyliner with another couple heading to EPCOT.  A CM asked while we were in line and DW said yes.  I was shocked at the time, both that the CM asked and that DW said yes.  This was at Riviera.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rpb718 said:


> Actually, on October 22 this year, DW and I shared a Skyliner with another couple heading to EPCOT.  A CM asked while we were in line and DW said yes.  I was shocked at the time, both that the CM asked and that DW said yes.  This was at Riviera.



Riviera may be the exception to it. Every other station is where a majority of people will be loading onto the skyliner where the Riviera station is an in-between for the route from Epcot to CBR and a lot of times i saw people waiting there in the evening that were unable to get on for a few cars as they went by because of the volume of people heading from Epcot to CBR/AoA/Pop


----------



## New Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is something I wonder if (hope) will change with the new Inclusion key




Religious head coverings have been allowed in the past, you just dont see them much.


----------



## circus4u

only hope said:


> Omnimovers are not leaving space, which means guests are within six feet of each other for some of them. Same goes for any ride with plexiglass/plastic barriers- I think the list is Rise, MMRR as of this week, Star Tours, Safari, Livin with the Land, and maybe Soarin- not sure if it’s one or two seats between people as I haven’t ridden it. Boats (aside from Livin) and coasters so far are still keeping an appropriate distance between parties. For those who want to maintain a safe distance, it is worth asking the CM. At HS we got fed up with being placed within six feet of each other and on Rise requested to be distanced. All it takes to get infected is 15 mn over the course of 24 hours, so we are not happy with the elimination of distancing. We were accommodated after the FO officer verified we knew about the barriers and weren’t ok with it. It was an interesting conversation as we were both trying to be in character! We were told to step to the side and were placed on the next transport. Earlier in the week we had made the same request for Safari and were cheerfully accommodated without questions. The two omnimover rides we did, we didn’t realize loading procedures had changed til it was too late.


When we rode Spaceship Earth in Epcot last week, it was one party per car and every other car was left empty.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...sOZp6I-B6YO1r6O03gVrjgJIc3qmqs_DRsjJUXRjjfxkg


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mick...crijfgg8FzSq9Zn7QZqdHR4kDsy8sDvmzSpEBBYffYOO0


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mick...crijfgg8FzSq9Zn7QZqdHR4kDsy8sDvmzSpEBBYffYOO0



That's great!


----------



## Mit88

Disney’s pettiness with California seems more and more excusable by the day. Indoor, maskless dinner parties, and now a “work conference” that just absolutely had to be held in Hawaii.


----------



## mattpeto

For some reason I thought there was a conference or virtual expo today that give us more info about Epcot.  I know things came out on Monday, was that it?


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> With all of the distancing elimination on rides (albeit with dividers), any chance they go that route on Skyliner?  How would that compare to the current bus or monorail situation?  We haven’t used any transportation yet but will next week.



While I was down there they spaced out every other skyliner car, so if they haven’t already they’ll probably load every skyliner. Putting multiple groups in one, plexiglass or not seems a little aggressive and dangerous


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> For some reason I thought there was a conference or virtual expo today that give us more info about Epcot.  I know things came out on Monday, was that it?



The D23 panel. I think it’s tomorrow though, or maybe it is today.



edit; it is tomorrow


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> The D23 panel. I think it’s tomorrow though, or maybe it is today.
> 
> View attachment 539024
> 
> edit; it is tomorrow



That's it!

Cool, we'll get more info tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> For some reason I thought there was a conference or virtual expo today that give us more info about Epcot.  I know things came out on Monday, was that it?


Monday was the IAAPA virtual expo. There was also a D23 panel in the evening about SWGE merch. Yesterday was Marvel based panels, today there is a Mickey and Minnie panel, Tomorrow/Thursday its "Destination Tomorrow" a WDW panel about creating memorable vacations, and then after that we have "Epcot: The Magic of Possibility"


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Monday was the IAAPA virtual expo. There was also a D23 panel in the evening about SWGE merch. Yesterday was Marvel based panels, today there is a Mickey and Minnie panel, Tomorrow/Thursday its "Destination Tomorrow" a WDW panel about creating memorable vacations, and then after that we have "Epcot: The Magic of Possibility"



I wonder if we will get an updated or more detailed timeframes on the big guys (Remy, GotG, Harm, Play Pavilion, Moana etc.) or anything new.


----------



## zumfelde

mattpeto said:


> @tink2424 - I see your anger, let's have a conversation about it.  Honestly, how can Disney increase capacity?  Somebody please enlighten me.
> 
> Could their stance be one of the following?
> 
> A) Come at your own risk, but we're removing masks standards and social distancing protocols OR
> B) Please provide proof of your immunity to Covid OR
> C) We'll maintain 30% capacity (or slightly increase) until Covid is a footnote in our history.
> 
> Option A is morbid.  Option C is a revenue killer.  Option B infringes on privacy and will make feel people feel uncomfortable.  But ultimately, I see the immunization cert as saving tourism and especially cruising.  It won't always be needed.


Disney could say mask are required unless you prove you took the vaccine or have had + antibody test. those people could be given a special band to wear. Why punish people that take the vaccine or have already had covid 19.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> I wonder if we will get an updated or more detailed timeframes on the big guys (Remy, GotG, Harm, Play Pavilion, Moana etc.) or anything new.


I don't expect major news. If anything on Rat it will be "Spring 2021" but after Josh saying 2021 I am not sure I expect them to say anything there. 

I don't see anything on GotG after Monday. Harmonious possibly some more concept art or music snippets. Play Pavilion now is definitely something I could see them talking a bit about considering it was skipped on Monday. 

The biggest thing if anything new will be what they mention about the spine. Disney has said the festival center was being re-evaluated. What is the plan there.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> The D23 panel. I think it’s tomorrow though, or maybe it is today.
> 
> View attachment 539024
> 
> edit; it is tomorrow


And anyone can watch on YouTube


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> And anyone can watch on YouTube



Except for the final panel on Friday for gold members, unless they’re putting that up afterwards?

The Epcot one though, yes, that will be on youtube


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> While I was down there they spaced out every other skyliner car, so if they haven’t already they’ll probably load every skyliner. Putting multiple groups in one, plexiglass or not seems a little aggressive and dangerous


Yeah I wasn’t expecting changes specific to our trip, but we were asked to move on from other talk so I was trying to help out.
It will be interesting to see things like “doubling up” again, or the return of single rider lines. How that will be handled when we get there a year from now or whatever will be a fascinating study in collective PTSD type behaviors.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I don't expect major news. If anything on Rat it will be "Spring 2021" but after Josh saying 2021 I am not sure I expect them to say anything there.
> 
> I don't see anything on GotG after Monday. Harmonious possibly some more concept art or music snippets. Play Pavilion now is definitely something I could see them talking a bit about considering it was skipped on Monday.
> 
> The biggest thing if anything new will be what they mention about the spine. Disney has said the festival center was being re-evaluated. What is the plan there.


Is the Moana project big enough to bother bringing up during these panels?  I’m personally very interested in how they incorporate her story/theme into EPCOT.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Is the Moana project big enough to bother bringing up during these panels?  I’m personally very interested in how they incorporate her story/theme into EPCOT.


Depends on what the plans are there as well. The spine of Epcot is the biggest uncertainty right now.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...-rules-all-guests-now-required-to-wear-masks/


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disney-floral-gift-resumes-operations-at-disney-world/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...-rules-all-guests-now-required-to-wear-masks/


Reposting this, you only have yourself to blame for the next four pages


----------



## tlmadden73

So . .had some family go to WDW last week and this week (they actually delayed their trip by a few days due to the Tropical Storm) .. haven't gotten a lot of details but seems like they were having a good time.  They left today and are sad to go .. so definitely seems like more positive than negative! 

Will have to get details from them if it was overall a good trip and if the restrictions hampered their enjoyment or felt like it wasn't worth the money. They are go on a big trip a few times (compared to people like us going at least once a year). The last time they went was 2015. 

Will just be interesting to get a non uber-Disney fan's perspective of the parks. How they felt the lines were, was wearing a mask all day okay. How the transportation was, etc. I mean . .they don't really know what's "different" since they aren't scanning Disney news every day and probably don't notice (or care) if the afternoon parade is missing but instead probably loved the cavalcades.

In my opinion -- this "new" Disney is probably better for families like theirs. Less crowded .. . No worries about Fast Passes .. no worries about being "efficient" and getting their at rope drop .. less stress around dining reservations (despite moving their park days, they were still able to get some dining reservations) .. they were able to shift around their trip (pushed it back 3 days) at the last minute with no issues.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...-rules-all-guests-now-required-to-wear-masks/


That’s insane! So infants???


----------



## anthony2k7

Tokyo has raised its covid alert level to its highest.

Its purely symbolic and doesn't trigger new restrictions however an announcement is expected possibly tomorrow. The announcement if it comes will also be purely symbolic as apparently a shutdown cannot be ordered - just advised.

However the advisory in April was widely implemented by businesses.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

zumfelde said:


> Disney could say mask are required unless you prove you took the vaccine or have had + antibody test. those people could be given a special band to wear. Why punish people that take the vaccine or have already had covid 19.



It would likely be easy to lie about either taking the vaccine or previously having covid.

Also, just a reminder that wearing a mask at the parks is NOT a punishment.


----------



## HokieRaven5

tlmadden73 said:


> So . .had some family go to WDW last week and this week (they actually delayed their trip by a few days due to the Tropical Storm) .. haven't gotten a lot of details but seems like they were having a good time.  They left today and are sad to go .. so definitely seems like more positive than negative!
> 
> Will have to get details from them if it was overall a good trip and if the restrictions hampered their enjoyment or felt like it wasn't worth the money. They are go on a big trip a few times (compared to people like us going at least once a year). The last time they went was 2015.
> 
> Will just be interesting to get a non uber-Disney fan's perspective of the parks. How they felt the lines were, was wearing a mask all day okay. How the transportation was, etc. I mean . .they don't really know what's "different" since they aren't scanning Disney news every day and probably don't notice (or care) if the afternoon parade is missing but instead probably loved the cavalcades.
> 
> In my opinion -- this "new" Disney is probably better for families like theirs. Less crowded .. . No worries about Fast Passes .. no worries about being "efficient" and getting their at rope drop .. less stress around dining reservations (despite moving their park days, they were still able to get some dining reservations) .. they were able to shift around their trip (pushed it back 3 days) at the last minute with no issues.



So my trip this past weekend was the first time i've really worn a mask for that long in any setting. Working from home for the majority of the time i haven't had to wear a mask much, even at work when i'm wearing a mask i'm in a controlled temperature environment so there isn't much of an issue from heat/humidity.

I can honestly say the masks weren't really a problem for me, i sweat a ton in them but that's no different than if i didn't have one on because I just sweat a lot in general.

My DW who has been very cautious about everything related to Covid who came along on the trip had a great time and felt safer than at home on this trip (mind you she hasn't really gone out much while home either). I can say mask compliance was better in Disney than in my own hometown especially in situations where distancing isn't possible outdoors.

DW noted how uncrowded certain aspects of the park felt for sure as did my mother who came along. Mom wanted Fastpass to come back and I kind of explained how Fastpass would only slow down the wait times in their current operations. We did notice certain folks were getting FP for rides while there which we found out was typically rider switch or I guess if rides shut down they are also given Fastpass for other rides. MMRR broke down towards the end of the night and a steady stream of folks came through the FP line at SDD.

For me as the uber Disney fan it was really nice to not have to be scouring my phone for Fastpasses through the day, or trying to maximize my time through a touring plan, we just kind of went where we wanted and sporadically checked the apps (MDE and Touring Plans) for what the best guess wait times were. It was much more relaxing than a typical Disney planning adventure.

Honestly after this experience I would rather the elimination of Fastpass and maybe expand the EMH given to resort guests going forward. I'd switch the fastpass lines to Single rider/Rider Swap and just go with that.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329140047954796544


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disney-floral-gift-resumes-operations-at-disney-world/


Does anyone know how this works?  Can you have them just place these in your room?


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Does anyone know how this works?  Can you have them just place these in your room?


That  is how it worked in the past yes.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Eric Smith said:


> Does anyone know how this works?  Can you have them just place these in your room?


According to the article they won’t be doing in room delivery if you aren’t present. Either set up a time you’ll be “home,” or have them leave it at the resort desk.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329140047954796544



Why does this look so silly? I feel like this is picture is straight out of a Bass Pro Shop One Sheet


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Why does this look so silly? I feel like this is picture is straight out of a Bass Pro Shop One Sheet


Glad I’m not the only one. The only way to make that image be more “Florida” would be a water skiing alligator with a Rudolph nose.


----------



## J-Dog

parasail_of_congress said:


> It would likely be easy to lie about either taking the vaccine or previously having covid.
> 
> *Also, just a reminder that wearing a mask at the parks is NOT a punishment.*


Try explaining that reasoning to a one-year-old. You will have to visit DLP now, apparently.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/mick...crijfgg8FzSq9Zn7QZqdHR4kDsy8sDvmzSpEBBYffYOO0


Saw a video on youtube (I don't think I'm allowed to link him here). Looking through the plexiglass was WORSE than watching a good youtube video without it. IMO, they ruined what redeeming value the ride had by doing this!


----------



## MrsBooch

Just a quick FYI to anyone considering getting something delivered via Disney Floral and Gifts - 

There are a lot of furloughed cast members out there who worked within the bakeries and restaurants of some of your fave places - I joined a FB group which I'm happy to plug via private message - and connected with the furloughed cm from one of the park's production bakeries - she has a side hustle where she creates baked goods/cakes - and she's making a cake for our celebrations (combined bday and anniversary). She is driving to the resort and dropping it off with Bell Services.
There are other furloughed CM's on there who have done amazing things and continue to do them in that capacity - also doing resort deliveries. 

So i guess what I'm trying to say is - if you're going to spend the money - give it to a furloughed CM. 

For more info - please PM me bc I don't know what groups and names etc I can give here.


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival Cruise Line Suspends All U.S. Cruises through January.   Carnival and Norwegian are floating more stock to maintain operations.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/ca...ruise-line-are-selling-more-stock-51605713303
https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/carnival-cruise-line-suspend-us-sailings


----------



## hertamaniac

Tiki Birdland said:


> Saw a video on youtube (I don't think I'm allowed to link him here). Looking through the plexiglass was WORSE than watching a good youtube video without it. IMO, they ruined what redeeming value the ride had by doing this!



I watched a video and the reflections appeared as a massive distraction, but I think that's because of the way the scenes are set (very vivid) and the movement of the ride vehicles.


----------



## Tigger's ally

MrsBooch said:


> Just a quick FYI to anyone considering getting something delivered via Disney Floral and Gifts -
> 
> So i guess what I'm trying to say is - if you're going to spend the money - give it to a furloughed CM.



Question- I was assuming that because it wasn't available for the last 7 months that the people at Disney Floral and Gifts had been furloughed as well?  Have they not?


----------



## MrsBooch

Tigger's ally said:


> Question- I was assuming that because it wasn't available for the last 7 months that the people at Disney Floral and Gifts had been furloughed as well?  Have they not?



I have no idea - but they seem to be working now. And the furloughed CM I was referring to arent.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Tigger's ally said:


> Question- I was assuming that because it wasn't available for the last 7 months that the people at Disney Floral and Gifts had been furloughed as well?  Have they not?


I guess that's along the lines of my questions, too. The people who are still Disney employed also need the business, or Disney would reduce workforce or shut them down again, right? Just like how ppl have expressed frustration at continuing some construction projects (like the main archway) when CMs are furloughed and being laid off - the construction workers also need work. I'm not saying don't give furloughed employees business, I'm just saying it's not a cut and dry matter. Everyone needs business right now.


----------



## MrsBooch

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I guess that's along the lines of my questions, too. The people who are still Disney employed also need the business, or Disney would reduce workforce or shut them down again, right? Just like how ppl have expressed frustration at continuing some construction projects (like the main archway) when CMs are furloughed and being laid off - the construction workers also need work. I'm not saying don't give furloughed employees business, I'm just saying it's not a cut and dry matter. Everyone needs business right now.


Yup I’m glad people are spending money period. Just providing another option in the event that someone was wondering if Disney Floral & Gifts was their only way to get something.


----------



## andyman8

Tigger's ally said:


> Question- I was assuming that because it wasn't available for the last 7 months that the people at Disney Floral and Gifts had been furloughed as well?  Have they not?





TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I guess that's along the lines of my questions, too. The people who are still Disney employed also need the business, or Disney would reduce workforce or shut them down again, right? Just like how ppl have expressed frustration at continuing some construction projects (like the main archway) when CMs are furloughed and being laid off - the construction workers also need work. I'm not saying don't give furloughed employees business, I'm just saying it's not a cut and dry matter. Everyone needs business right now.


It’s worth noting that Floral and Gifts performs a a variety of services around WDW (even internal services) so they benefit from that essentially guaranteed demand. They also benefit from the placement and marketing that comes with the Disney name, meaning many Guests won’t even think to look beyond Disney for these types of services (even if they get better quality stuff at a lower price). It’s the same reason tons of Guests order Disney’s cruddy pizza delivery at the All-Stars when there are plenty of local places that can deliver a much better pizza at a much lower price to those resorts. Even if some fans deviate from them, they’re still going to do just fine. Disney also hasn’t made a habit of re-furloughing CMs for the most part, even when their locations have suspended operations.

A lot of Disney fans have been asking about ways to help laid off and furloughed CMs, and this is certainly one way to do that. If you’d prefer to stick with Disney, that’s absolutely your choice, but I appreciate (and I know many of these former CMs do as well) Mrs. Booch and sites like The DIS plugging these alternatives that many Disney fans may not be aware of.


----------



## Farro

With new boarding pass system, what time are people who are getting boarding passes at 7 am usually getting on the ride by?

Just asking if I should try and book ours at 7 am Florida time while I'm waiting for flight in Chicago knowing I probably wouldn't get to park until around 1 or should I just try our luck with the 2:00 one?

I guess what would be a good group number where I can feel comfortable getting to park around 1:00? And if get an early boarding group i know we can't make, can I cancel it right away?

Do we think this system will change again by April?


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> With new boarding pass system, what time are people who are getting boarding passes at 7 am usually getting on the ride by?
> 
> Just asking if I should try and book ours at 7 am Florida time while I'm waiting for flight in Chicago knowing I probably wouldn't get to park until around 1 or should I just try our luck with the 2:00 one?
> 
> I guess what would be a good group number where I can feel comfortable getting to park around 1:00? And if get an early boarding group i know we can't make, can I cancel it right away?
> 
> Do we think this system will change again by April?


Yes you need to try at 7. The other current time is 2pm and it's not guaranteed you can ride. Sometimes those at 7 don't even get on. 

BGs are gone in seconds, you can't time it to get a later time. 

Most likely it won't change


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> Yes you need to try at 7. The other current time is 2pm and it's not guaranteed you can ride. Sometimes those at 7 don't even get on.
> 
> BGs are gone in seconds, you can't time it to get a later time.
> 
> Most likely it won't change


Has anyone who's gotten a BG at 2pm received a "regular" BG (not a backup BG)? I know, in my experience, at 2pm I've always been able to secure a backup (which eventually was called) but I haven't heard of anyone getting a "regular" one. Has anyone?


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Yes you need to try at 7. The other current time is 2pm and it's not guaranteed you can ride. Sometimes those at 7 don't even get on.
> 
> BGs are gone in seconds, you can't time it to get a later time.
> 
> Most likely it won't change



I understand all that.

But I know we won't be able to get to park before 1:00.

I'm asking if there is a "safe" boarding group number estimate that would allow us to get to park at 1:00 and not miss our group, otherwise if I happen to get a group with a lower number that we know we won't make, I'll cancel them and try again at 2.

Like if I got boarding group 47, good chance they would board before 1:00 and we'd miss or good chance after? Obviously not thinking of a day with technical difficulties...


----------



## HokieRaven5

Farro said:


> I understand all that.
> 
> But I know we won't be able to get to park before 1:00.
> 
> I'm asking if there is a "safe" boarding group number estimate that would allow us to get to park at 1:00 and not miss our group, otherwise if I happen to get a group with a lower number that we know we won't make, I'll cancel them and try again at 2.



They get through 1-18ish groups per hour on a good day. So if the park opens at 10 looking at group 45 or higher is a safe bet to be in after 1 but it's all a guess based on how the ride is functioning for the day.


----------



## Farro

HokieRaven5 said:


> They get through 1-18ish groups per hour on a good day. So if the park opens at 10 looking at group 45 or higher is a safe bet to be in after 1 but it's all a guess based on how the ride is functioning for the day.



Perfect! Thanks! 

We reserved DHS for our arrival day just to see it all and now I'm thinking with new system we may as well try to get a group!


----------



## yulilin3

Just back from 3 hours at DHS, main intent was try some of the holiday food,  see the projections on ToT, see Santa and ride MMRR in honor of their birthday.  Accomplished all,  the projections seemed like an afterthought,  no special music or magical sound between the transitions,  kinda disappointed in the lack of fanfare. 
Got in line for MMRR at 6:20 with posted time of 25 min, it was actually 10. The plexiglass on video seems worse than what it really is.  Yea its reflective but its not as awful as it looks on video,  I'm glad they did it,  the line was non existent in the evening.


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> I understand all that.
> 
> But I know we won't be able to get to park before 1:00.
> 
> I'm asking if there is a "safe" boarding group number estimate that would allow us to get to park at 1:00 and not miss our group, otherwise if I happen to get a group with a lower number that we know we won't make, I'll cancel them and try again at 2.
> 
> Like if I got boarding group 47, good chance they would board before 1:00 and we'd miss or good chance after? Obviously not thinking of a day with technical difficulties...


I'm honestly not sure if you can cancel a boarding group then try for 2.

@yulilin3 ?

But I'd say you'd wanna be in the 40s or 50s. Maybe hope for a slight delay early


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I'm honestly not sure if you can cancel a boarding group then try for 2.
> 
> @yulilin3 ?
> 
> But I'd say you'd wanna be in the 40s or 50s. Maybe hope for a slight delay early


There's been reports on the rotr thread of people who have canceled their bg and were able to try again at 2pm and got them


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I'm honestly not sure if you can cancel a boarding group then try for 2.
> 
> @yulilin3 ?
> 
> But I'd say you'd wanna be in the 40s or 50s. Maybe hope for a slight delay early





yulilin3 said:


> There's been reports on the rotr thread of people who have canceled their bg and were able to try again at 2pm and got them



Thanks to you both!


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> I understand all that.
> 
> But I know we won't be able to get to park before 1:00.
> 
> I'm asking if there is a "safe" boarding group number estimate that would allow us to get to park at 1:00 and not miss our group, otherwise if I happen to get a group with a lower number that we know we won't make, I'll cancel them and try again at 2.
> 
> Like if I got boarding group 47, good chance they would board before 1:00 and we'd miss or good chance after? Obviously not thinking of a day with technical difficulties...



For what it’s worth around 6pm they were boarding groups up to 118 today


----------



## andyman8

The Orange County Register has some photos from a preview of Disneyland’s “expansion” of DTD into Buena Vista Street (they’re being a little liberal with their definition of BVS, as this also includes parts of Grizzly Peak and Hollywood Land).

https://www.ocregister.com/2020/11/...e-food-options-are-available-starting-nov-19/
As a reminder, Orange County reverted to the “purple” tier (most restrictive) yesterday so there is no indoor dining permitted and retail locations are capped at 25% capacity.


----------



## Elle23

When we got our boarding group at 2 today, they were currently boarding in the 60’s.

We got group 108 and were called around 5:30.


----------



## LSUmiss

parasail_of_congress said:


> It would likely be easy to lie about either taking the vaccine or previously having covid.
> 
> Also, just a reminder that wearing a mask at the parks is NOT a punishment.


Also the vaccine is 95% effective so that means it’s 5% not effective & that’s just in adults (for now) so making ppl have a vaccine to enter implies all who enter now are safe & that’s not going to be true.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/epcot-jammitors-take-over-canada-mill-stage-for-holiday-season/


----------



## chewlocca

LSUmiss said:


> Also the vaccine is 95% effective so that means it’s 5% not effective & that’s just in adults (for now) so making ppl have a vaccine to enter implies all who enter now are safe & that’s not going to be true.


So masks should be required forever?


----------



## LSUmiss

chewlocca said:


> So masks should be required forever?


No but once the vaccine is widely available, it should be to an individual to protect themselves like it is now for the flu. Companies should not require proof of vaccine.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chewlocca said:


> So masks should be required forever?



I don’t think Disney would require a proof of vaccine just so people didn’t have to wear masks. I don’t think that would be a smart decision.

I believe that they will require masks until a successful vaccine significantly lowers the overall transmission rate in the US. And that will most likely not happen quickly. Masks are a reality until the transmission rates lower. Hopefully over time, a successful vaccine will make that happen. Until then? Masks.


----------



## Alicefan

Just saw this on AllEars.  I don't know about anyone else, but could they not have called themselves anything other than "Strike Team"?  Sounds so Utilitarian to me.  https://allears.net/2020/11/18/oran...ld-to-check-for-health-and-safety-compliance/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Alicefan said:


> Just saw this on AllEars.  I don't know about anyone else, but could they not have called themselves anything other than "Strike Team"?  Sounds so Utilitarian to me.  https://allears.net/2020/11/18/oran...ld-to-check-for-health-and-safety-compliance/



I don’t care what Orange County calls their compliance team, as long as Disney got a good report, which they did.


----------



## HokieRaven5

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think Disney would require a proof of vaccine just so people didn’t have to wear masks. I don’t think that would be a smart decision.
> 
> I believe that they will require masks until a successful vaccine significantly lowers the overall transmission rate in the US. And that will most likely not happen quickly. Masks are a reality until the transmission rates lower. Hopefully over time, a successful vaccine will make that happen. Until then? Masks.



Pfizer is stating they will have 1.8B doses between the end of this year and through 2021. That's enough for 540M people to be vaccinated globally by the end of 2021 just from Pfizer's if you only need the 2 doses and they last for a calendar year or longer. 

We'll see how Moderna's production goes to get individuals vaccinated. 

Masks will be with us at least through 2021 and Disney will be one of the last to remove the restrictions IMO.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

SmartyBacon said:


> I must have been standing right next to her. I was at the Boathouse yesterday and saw that go past three or four times. It was actually pretty cool and very "Florida" for sure. It got everyone's attention and people came out to the bar on the dock to take pics and wave.


I love Florida. But that Santa on a pontoon sleigh is unique to her, much the way my kids’ photos on mounted moose and reindeer every year at Christmas time is uniquely Montana. The quirks of each region are what make this nation so unique and great.


----------



## chewlocca

LSUmiss said:


> No but once the vaccine is widely available, it should be to an individual to protect themselves like it is now for the flu. Companies should not require proof of vaccine.


Agree.  Hopefully that’s how it goes.


----------



## mattpeto

chewlocca said:


> Agree.  Hopefully that’s how it goes.



Per @rteetz, we should get off the topic discussion for now.  I'm going to abide by his wishes.

I'd like to think we could engage a little bit more about the topic, soon...


----------



## mattpeto

BTW: didn't know those McDonald's WDW Happy Meal toys included a drawing for a free vacation for a family of 4. 

To stay on topic, you don't have to go until the pandemic will be over - end of 2022 if you win.

https://magicatmcd.com/


----------



## Moliphino

Alicefan said:


> Just saw this on AllEars.  I don't know about anyone else, but could they not have called themselves anything other than "Strike Team"?  Sounds so Utilitarian to me.  https://allears.net/2020/11/18/oran...ld-to-check-for-health-and-safety-compliance/



It's very... Hydra.


----------



## dislee1164

Just landed at MCO and the amount of chin masks is infuriating. Can’t get to the ME bus fast enough where things are actually enforced.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dislee1164 said:


> Just landed at MCO and the amount of chin masks is infuriating. Can’t get to the ME bus fast enough where things are actually enforced.


You’re going to be sorely disappointed if you intend to ride that back to MCO...


----------



## AvidDisReader

HokieRaven5 said:


> Pfizer is stating they will have 1.8B doses between the end of this year and through 2021. That's enough for 540M people to be vaccinated globally by the end of 2021 just from Pfizer's if you only need the 2 doses and they last for a calendar year or longer.
> 
> We'll see how Moderna's production goes to get individuals vaccinated.
> 
> Masks will be with us at least through 2021 and Disney will be one of the last to remove the restrictions IMO.


Yep, plus Johnson and Johnson said they are close with their one dose vaccine.  We will just have to wait and see how this all plays out and when (if) Disney removes it's Mask requirements.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mattpeto said:


> BTW: didn't know those McDonald's WDW Happy Meal toys included a drawing for a free vacation for a family of 4.
> 
> To stay on topic, you don't have to go until the pandemic will be over - end of 2022 if you win.
> 
> https://magicatmcd.com/



They sure do! Though last night one of my local ones forgot toys for my kids and they only gave 1 of the MMRR toys out!

My kids love trains so the whole connect it together deal is nice.


----------



## dislee1164

gottalovepluto said:


> You’re going to be sorely disappointed if you intend to ride that back to MCO...


We never take it back to MCO - it leaves too early for me lol


----------



## Alicefan

Moliphino said:


> It's very... Hydra.


hahaha! I love it!  Ain't it though?


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> BTW: didn't know those McDonald's WDW Happy Meal toys included a drawing for a free vacation for a family of 4.
> 
> To stay on topic, you don't have to go until the pandemic will be over - end of 2022 if you win.
> 
> https://magicatmcd.com/


If this doesn’t scream desperate by Disney World I don’t know what does


----------



## HokieRaven5

gottalovepluto said:


> If this doesn’t scream desperate by Disney World I don’t know what does



They usually give away a trip or something when they have Disney themed McDonalds toys though. They did the same last year.


----------



## BorderTenny

gottalovepluto said:


> If this doesn’t scream desperate by Disney World I don’t know what does


They're still not desperate enough to sell AP's, though.


----------



## CarolynFH

Alicefan said:


> Just saw this on AllEars.  I don't know about anyone else, but could they not have called themselves anything other than "Strike Team"?  Sounds so Utilitarian to me.  https://allears.net/2020/11/18/oran...ld-to-check-for-health-and-safety-compliance/


The terminology is standard in the national emergency response system, which is based on firefighting and goes back many years. Strike teams are small teams focused on a particular issue during the response. So it wasn’t a name that Orange County picked out of the blue - it has a place in the emergency response framework and hierarchy that public health, firefighters, and law enforcement use in emergency situations.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gottalovepluto said:


> If this doesn’t scream desperate by Disney World I don’t know what does



They do these a lot. There have been a bunch of win a trip to Disney promotions from McDonalds over the years.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think Disney would require a proof of vaccine just so people didn’t have to wear masks. I don’t think that would be a smart decision.
> 
> I believe that they will require masks until a successful vaccine significantly lowers the overall transmission rate in the US. And that will most likely not happen quickly. Masks are a reality until the transmission rates lower. Hopefully over time, a successful vaccine will make that happen. Until then? Masks.



I don’t think it’s even really about just a vaccine. A vaccine is only used to prevent you from contracting the virus, and that’s not even a guarantee. Continued advancement in treatment for those that get the virus are also key for places like Disney to feel secure in easing restrictions.


----------



## yulilin3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329451251218702338


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329451251218702338


Omg I’m going to go Saturday  hopefully this is just an opening crowd day situation


----------



## skeeter31

midnight star said:


> Omg I’m going to go Saturday  hopefully this is just an opening crowd day situation


I’m going to guess weekends will be just as bad.


----------



## midnight star

skeeter31 said:


> I’m going to guess weekends will be just as bad.


Yeah I’m expecting capacity for Saturday. Might park offsite at a nearby hotel to cut down on some of the madness..


----------



## tink2424

Mit88 said:


> I don’t think it’s even really about just a vaccine. A vaccine is only used to prevent you from contracting the virus, and that’s not even a guarantee. Continued advancement in treatment for those that get the virus are also key for places like Disney to feel secure in easing restrictions.



Really though any of the restrictions will not be tied to the vaccine or treatments.  The restrictions and their existence will come down to infection rates.  Once the infection rates are dropped and we aren't seeing the numbers on the news then all the restrictions will be dropped.

Some may go faster than others but in all reality the infection rate is the only metric that counts even though it should be about hospitalization rates and death rates.

At that point Disney, the airlines and others will stop with these requirements.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> If this doesn’t scream desperate by Disney World I don’t know what does





MickeyWaffles said:


> They do these a lot. There have been a bunch of win a trip to Disney promotions from McDonalds over the years.



We won a trip back in 2000 through McDonalds! (technically won in 1999, but traveled in 2000). Pulled the tab off the large fries, instant win! Micky is from California, so he was a Disneyland kid, so this was his first trip to WDW. My fourth, but first back since being a kid.

They put us at Beach Club and we were hooked!


----------



## yulilin3

WDW is offering WDW CM active and furloughed and laid off, a pop up shop at ESPN WWoS where merchandise will be marked off 75%, this event will be going on Dec 7 through the 17, no returns or exchanges, CM cannot bring guests with them and have to sign up to be able to enter.


----------



## osufeth24

Ahsley Eckstein just went to Disney Springs to sign all the remaining lightsaber cases of her Rebels version. I am hauling butt over there now


----------



## osufeth24

Anyone happen to be in Springs now that can hook me up? Haha


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Ahsley Eckstein just went to Disney Springs to sign all the remaining lightsaber cases of her Rebels version. I am hauling butt over there now


These things always happen when I’m not there


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329451251218702338


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> These things always happen when I’m not there


I have to be at work in an hour lol


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> I have to be at work in an hour lol


May the force be with you


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I have to be at work in an hour lol



Call in sick! Say it's a migraine.

Not that I would do something like that.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-world-of-disney-magical-holiday-celebration/


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disland7

MrsBooch said:


> Just a quick FYI to anyone considering getting something delivered via Disney Floral and Gifts -
> 
> There are a lot of furloughed cast members out there who worked within the bakeries and restaurants of some of your fave places - I joined a FB group which I'm happy to plug via private message - and connected with the furloughed cm from one of the park's production bakeries - she has a side hustle where she creates baked goods/cakes - and she's making a cake for our celebrations (combined bday and anniversary). She is driving to the resort and dropping it off with Bell Services.
> There are other furloughed CM's on there who have done amazing things and continue to do them in that capacity - also doing resort deliveries.
> 
> So i guess what I'm trying to say is - if you're going to spend the money - give it to a furloughed CM.
> 
> For more info - please PM me bc I don't know what groups and names etc I can give here.


I love this. I was there for my sons birthday and searched and searched for a cake. I wish I had k own about this. I would have bought from them in a heartbeat


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-world-of-disney-magical-holiday-celebration/


Exactly the direction i thought they would go,  i hope they do mention Regis, although not part of the lat 5 years he was probably thre most beloved host of the Christmas parade broadcast in the past


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329451251218702338



happy for David to be able to go back into the parks. Obviously not the full experience, and he’s definitely not the only Californian that has been chomping at the bit to get back, but you can tell by his videos that it’s been eating at him more and more recently that the parks out there are unavailable to him


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> happy for David to be able to go back into the parks. Obviously not the full experience, and he’s definitely not the only Californian that has been chomping at the bit to get back, but you can tell by his videos that it’s been eating at him more and more recently that the parks out there are unavailable to him


He should come over to WDW, i sort of modeled my way of live streaming to his,  i really enjoy his videos


----------



## rteetz




----------



## osufeth24

15 minutes late to work to come up empty 

The lady said it was probably no more than 20 minutes after she signed them they were gone


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329488527411736576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329487685002543104


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> You’re going to be sorely disappointed if you intend to ride that back to MCO...


I was a little nervous about the return (WDW to MCO) bc of reports I'd seen here, but when we left CSR at 1:15 pm a week and a half ago, there were only two other parties (so 6 of us total) waiting. I think we stopped at YC after, and only one party got on. I wanna say there ended up being about 9 of us on the bus to MCO, all spaced (the driver directed us where to sit). Much more spaced out than the arrival trip.


----------



## figmentfinesse

osufeth24 said:


> 15 minutes late to work to come up empty
> 
> The lady said it was probably no more than 20 minutes after she signed them they were gone



Oh no!  I was so happy to see that you had another chance. I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329488527411736576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329487685002543104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329487101495164929
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329485777378557952
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329484732862664705


Out of the loop on most of the DL stuff - are there food and drinks as well or just shopping?


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Out of the loop on most of the DL stuff - are there food and drinks as well or just shopping?


Yes via mobile order


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/two-italy-pavilion-shops-to-reopen-this-weekend-at-epcot/


----------



## midnight star

hereforthechurros said:


> Out of the loop on most of the DL stuff - are there food and drinks as well or just shopping?


Yes and there is outdoor dining for Carthay. You can purchase alcohol, but you must order a meal with it. So not just sitting and drinking.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329507612300374019


----------



## TropicalDIS

tink2424 said:


> Really though any of the restrictions will not be tied to the vaccine or treatments.  The restrictions and their existence will come down to infection rates.  Once the infection rates are dropped and we aren't seeing the numbers on the news then all the restrictions will be dropped.
> 
> Some may go faster than others but in all reality the infection rate is the only metric that counts even though it should be about hospitalization rates and death rates.
> 
> At that point Disney, the airlines and others will stop with these requirements.



For Disney, I agree with you. 
For cruise lines, and various countries around the world, pretty confident that a vaccine will be required.


----------



## TropicalDIS

osufeth24 said:


> 15 minutes late to work to come up empty
> 
> The lady said it was probably no more than 20 minutes after she signed them they were gone


Don’t give up! Hoping you get another chance!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329507612300374019



we have those - my wife wears them when she goes to the gym to work out


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/kali-river-rapids-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2021/


----------



## CarolynFH

TheMaxRebo said:


> we have those - my wife wears them when she goes to the gym to work out


Where can you buy them, or what are they called so I can search the Internet?


----------



## yulilin3

CarolynFH said:


> Where can you buy them, or what are they called so I can search the Internet?


Plastic inserts for masks


----------



## babydoll65

CarolynFH said:


> Where can you buy them, or what are they called so I can search the Internet?


I bought mine on Amazon. They were called silicone mask brackets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CarolynFH said:


> Where can you buy them, or what are they called so I can search the Internet?



search on Amazon for "lipstick savers" and they will come up.  Others have the description "mask bracket"


----------



## Mit88

Can Disney ban those masks that’s see through to see the persons mouth? I finally saw someone wearing one in person last night and I really...really hope it’s the last time


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Can Disney ban those masks that’s see through to see the persons mouth? I finally saw someone wearing one in person last night and I really...really hope it’s the last time


Those are not allowed.


----------



## yulilin3

https://www.wftv.com/news/local/ora...-covid-19-vaccine/WKPS747CNZCMJANTMIY3SHM3JY/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

CarolynFH said:


> Where can you buy them, or what are they called so I can search the Internet?


Bought ours on Amazon.  Searched for mask insert/liner.  Learned about them from one of the vloggers.  Also found some youth sized ones for the youngest DS to try out.  So far, we're still in person learning, so he'll get some use after WDW, as well.
Was glad to find them for our upcoming trip. Even if DW and I have been wearing masks for 18+ years for work, outdoors for the majority of the day did get a little old in August.


----------



## osufeth24

So apparently Ashley was at Art of Disney this morning doing autographs and stopped by the Star Wars post to sign the rest (wasn't planned).  So I missed her double today.  ugh, life is cruel.


----------



## Mit88

For Those interested, here’s the link. Starts at 6pm EST


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/kali-river-rapids-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2021/



I feel like if Splash was going down they probably would have announced that also? Maybe just wishful thinking


----------



## mum22girlz

Mit88 said:


> Can Disney ban those masks that’s see through to see the persons mouth? I finally saw someone wearing one in person last night and I really...really hope it’s the last time


While I don't have one, I would love to see more of them. I have a pretty significant hearing loss and do a lot of lip reading. There are a lot of things I don't catch because I can't see people's mouths.


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> I feel like if Splash was going down they probably would have announced that also? Maybe just wishful thinking


Could still happen. Usually announced around similar times tho.


----------



## CarlyMur09

mum22girlz said:


> While I don't have one, I would love to see more of them. I have a pretty significant hearing loss and do a lot of lip reading. There are a lot of things I don't catch because I can't see people's mouths.



I think they’re talking about something else for this. The ones that have the plastic screens are fine, I would think, but I’m thinking they may be referring to something that’s close to gauzy or meshy?
I’m deaf myself, and I’ve been struggling with the whole mask thing as well. Thankfully most of my family knows some sort of sign, so it’s easier for me to understand them.


----------



## Mit88

mum22girlz said:


> While I don't have one, I would love to see more of them. I have a pretty significant hearing loss and do a lot of lip reading. There are a lot of things I don't catch because I can't see people's mouths.



And there I go with one of my dim witted, arrogant takes not thinking of situations like yours, or others who have the same or similar issues. I’m sorry


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHyV3rxhhWm/


----------



## osufeth24

I think I need a day at MK lol.  Between today missing out on my girl..again, and can't find a freaking PS5 anywhere, its been mentally exhausting lol


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHyV3rxhhWm/


Extrapolating their suggested tip chart:
Fair Service (12%)
Bad Service (9%)
Dreadful Service (6%)


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...vX7ZblHDn4TD10AanR1gsIUlkOxi1tGXW5M02zBPHpVcI


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHyV3rxhhWm/


I just wanted to reiterate what a hidden gem this place is. I never had eaten here prior to August, but I was surprised how good the food was (and for a DS location, it was really reasonably priced). If you’re looking for particular safe dining protocols (like myself), I haven’t seen much better than Terralina: lots of spacing between tables, little branded baggies for your masks, servers took the protocols seriously. There’s also outdoor dining available as well I believe.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> I just wanted to reiterate what a hidden gem this place is. I never had eaten here prior to August, but I was surprised how good the food was (and for a DS location, it was really reasonably priced). If you’re looking for particular safe dining protocols (like myself), I haven’t seen much better than Terralina: lots of spacing between tables, little branded baggies for your masks, servers took the protocols seriously. There’s also outdoor dining available as well I believe.


I haven’t been since it was Portobello.


----------



## michellej47

Deleted...got my answer from reading on more!


----------



## yulilin3

Woot woot John Magi on the D23 presentation


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Mit88 said:


> And there I go with one of my dim witted, arrogant takes not thinking of situations like yours, or others who have the same or similar issues. I’m sorry


most of the teachers at granddaughter's school use either face shields or the masks with the clear plastic mouth area so kids could see her/his mouth. i am also a lip reader who misses a lot now with regular masks. glad we could help you see others problems and admit there was something they didnt think of as why


----------



## rteetz

Just want to post a reminder that in about 20 minutes there is a D23 panel on Epcot. Let’s keep any news that comes from that in their respective threads. This is not a catch all news thread.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

andyman8 said:


> I just wanted to reiterate what a hidden gem this place is. I never had eaten here prior to August, but I was surprised how good the food was (and for a DS location, it was really reasonably priced). If you’re looking for particular safe dining protocols (like myself), I haven’t seen much better than Terralina: lots of spacing between tables, little branded baggies for your masks, servers took the protocols seriously. There’s also outdoor dining available as well I believe.


And the portions are huge!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Extrapolating their suggested tip chart:
> Fair Service (12%)
> Bad Service (9%)
> Dreadful Service (6%)



I am still thrown by $9 for a Fat Tire


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I haven’t been since it was Portobello.



Me neither and wasn't wowed by the food but thought the drinks were good

Too many good options at DS!


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am still thrown by $9 for a Fat Tire


I don't want to tell  you what we paid for a black and blue at the hole in the wall over the weekend.  And I sure don't want to tell you how many times we paid that...


----------



## princesscinderella

I was so happy to go to the sawgrass mills mall character warehouse today!  I found some good deals the there were two different bloggers there who recognized each other which was funny overhearing their conversation.  They had 3 times as many employees as I’ve ever seen in there.  They had a virtual queue to get in (I had a short 30 minute wait) and a police officer also stationed outside.  I was happy to see so many cast members back to work!  I got some shirts for our trip to AKL this weekend.


----------



## Oldnewfan

SaintsManiac said:


> I share my kid’s immunization chart with school and Girl Scouts and whatever organization asks for it. Why care who knows about a vaccine?


If it eventually gets me into MK without a mask, I'll back into the doctor's office with my pants down and have it tattooed on my forehead. Ready to put this in the history books.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/kali-river-rapids-closing-for-refurbishment-in-january-2021/


Maybe a dumb question, but what do they do during the annual refurb? It was down for a couple months in spring, scheduled to reopen March 21 I think, and of course that didn't happen.


andyman8 said:


> I just wanted to reiterate what a hidden gem this place is. I never had eaten here prior to August, but I was surprised how good the food was (and for a DS location, it was really reasonably priced). If you’re looking for particular safe dining protocols (like myself), I haven’t seen much better than Terralina: lots of spacing between tables, little branded baggies for your masks, servers took the protocols seriously. There’s also outdoor dining available as well I believe.


We just tried Terralina a couple weeks ago and liked it. The pizzas seemed very reasonable for the size, and tasted good. We also really liked the Caesar salad; and even though I don't normally like eggplant, the eggplant fries were also good. Tables seemed well spaced, and like you said, it was nice getting bags for our masks. (3 Bridges gave us plates for them, I can't think of anywhere else we ate that provided something to put our masks on or in.)


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what do they do during the annual refurb? It was down for a couple months in spring, scheduled to reopen March 21 I think, and of course that didn't happen


Most water rides go down on a yearly basis. Same reason the Disney water parks close on a yearly basis. Water creates problems that need routine maintenance. Pieces deteriorate quicker as well whether rusting or whatever else.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Well now I'm thinking we should try Terralina next week when we're staying back on property! We've always skipped it


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> Most water rides go down on a yearly basis. Same reason the Disney water parks close on a yearly basis. Water creates problems that need routine maintenance. Pieces deteriorate quicker as well whether rusting or whatever else.


Yes, obviously. But Kali goes down for longer than Splash despite them both being water rides, Splash itself is older, and Splash has ~46 year old animatronics. (In 2019, TP shows Splash was down for about 10 days in Feb, while Kali was down Jan 7-March 22. In 2020, Splash was down Jan 6-Feb 27, Kali was down Jan 6-March 20.) I was wondering if there's anything in particular that tends to give Kali trouble. (It looks like Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges also historically goes down for a couple weeks in Jan/Feb, with a longer refurb in fall of 2019. So Kali has been undergoing longer refurbs than Popeye, too.)


----------



## rteetz

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Yes, obviously. But Kali goes down for longer than Splash despite them both being water rides, Splash itself is older, and Splash has ~46 year old animatronics. (In 2019, TP shows Splash was down for about 10 days in Feb, while Kali was down Jan 7-March 22. In 2020, Splash was down Jan 6-Feb 27, Kali was down Jan 6-March 20.) I was wondering if there's anything in particular that tends to give Kali trouble. (It looks like Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges also historically goes down for a couple weeks in Jan/Feb, with a longer refurb in fall of 2019. So Kali has been undergoing longer refurbs than Popeye, too.)


I can’t speak to that. It is a raft ride so a bit different than a flume.


----------



## andyman8

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Yes, obviously. But Kali goes down for longer than Splash despite them both being water rides, Splash itself is older, and Splash has ~46 year old animatronics. (In 2019, TP shows Splash was down for about 10 days in Feb, while Kali was down Jan 7-March 22. In 2020, Splash was down Jan 6-Feb 27, Kali was down Jan 6-March 20.) I was wondering if there's anything in particular that tends to give Kali trouble. (It looks like Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges also historically goes down for a couple weeks in Jan/Feb, with a longer refurb in fall of 2019. So Kali has been undergoing longer refurbs than Popeye, too.)


Though very similar (and the same “type” of ride), Popeye and Kali are actually two different systems from two different manufacturers. Kali was manufactured by Intamin, which also manufactured Grizzly River Run over at DCA (there’s a very long story about how Disney sorta accidentally ended up with two of these systems; Kali was not part of DAK’s original plan). Of course, Disney has to address certain maintainence issues every year (like the aforementioned ones), but I believe there are also some manufacturer protocols/safety checks Disney must adhere to/check on specific to this attraction, which can take a bit longer. Though the timeframes for the refurbs generally vary a bit from year to year, this is why GRR at DCA also sees similar refurbs.

Much (though not all) of the annual maintenance for Splash Mountain deals with the AA figures (which, with the dynamics of that attraction, require A LOT of maintenance), but as show maintenance, an extent of that can be staggered, delayed, or postponed, while safety maintenance cannot be for obvious reasons. Depending on annual budgets, operational needs, and the condition of certain show elements, some of that can be pushed up or delayed, which is why the timeline for Splash’s refurbs varies more from year to year.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Yes, obviously. But Kali goes down for longer than Splash despite them both being water rides, Splash itself is older, and Splash has ~46 year old animatronics. (In 2019, TP shows Splash was down for about 10 days in Feb, while Kali was down Jan 7-March 22. In 2020, Splash was down Jan 6-Feb 27, Kali was down Jan 6-March 20.) I was wondering if there's anything in particular that tends to give Kali trouble. (It looks like Popeye and Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges also historically goes down for a couple weeks in Jan/Feb, with a longer refurb in fall of 2019. So Kali has been undergoing longer refurbs than Popeye, too.)



Truthfully, I’ve always thought they closed Kali longer just because it wasn’t super popular in the colder months, whereas more people will go on Splash no matter the weather. Without evidence to back it up, I have wondered if the longer annual Kali closures aren’t all about maintenance.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WOO HOO!! PARK HOPPING IS COMING BACK!


----------



## SaintsManiac




----------



## SaintsManiac

And here's a link to the DPB article:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...9Sgbqiol7YRhYVDHSzJpOQYJ7GPx8F2vtmM53DUW-6RyQ


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just saw that pop up on Instagram! We’ve been on the fence about activating our APs in a world without PH so this definitely helps.


----------



## skeeter31

So basically you reserve your first park and then are able to hop to a second park after 2pm. Awesome!


----------



## Farro

YAHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Such great news today!! I am so excited about the return of park hopper, I really missed it on my trips this year.

Nature is healing


----------



## osufeth24

I was about to come in here and say I can't wait to see how I can be disappointed today

BUT I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## skeeter31

I wonder how they’re going to update people on the capacity of parks though. Because it does say the availability of hopping is based on the current reservations for the second park. So say you start at MK and want to hop to HS after 2, but HS is filled in your bucket that day. Without having to make a reservation for that second park, would they just turn you away at the touch point or hopefully there will be a new section of MDE that will alert you to what parks have availability for hopping each day. But that’s asking a lot of Disney IT lol


----------



## osufeth24

skeeter31 said:


> I wonder how they’re going to update people on the capacity of parks though. Because it does say the availability of hopping is based on the current reservations for the second park. So say you start at MK and want to hop to HS after 2, but HS is filled in your bucket that day. Without having to make a reservation for that second park, would they just turn you away at the touch point or hopefully there will be a new section of MDE that will alert you to what parks have availability for hopping each day. But that’s asking a lot of Disney IT lol



Wouldn't be surprised if it's like Universal, just look at park hours, and if it says at capacity, then it's a no go


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> I wonder how they’re going to update people on the capacity of parks though. Because it does say the availability of hopping is based on the current reservations for the second park. So say you start at MK and want to hop to HS after 2, but HS is filled in your bucket that day. Without having to make a reservation for that second park, would they just turn you away at the touch point or hopefully there will be a new section of MDE that will alert you to what parks have availability for hopping each day. But that’s asking a lot of Disney IT lol




I was thinking they could do a push notification when a park is at capacity. They already do that on NYE and such.


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it's like Universal, just look at park hours, and if it says at capacity, then it's a no go


I mean I’ll take it no matter what. Such amazing news to have hopping back. It really makes me look forward to January now. We usually go 2-3 times in January alone due to the cooler weather and lower crowds (and Festival of the Arts). Now it’s going to be 100x better being able to hop to EPCOT every night!!


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> I wonder how they’re going to update people on the capacity of parks though. Because it does say the availability of hopping is based on the current reservations for the second park. So say you start at MK and want to hop to HS after 2, but HS is filled in your bucket that day. Without having to make a reservation for that second park, would they just turn you away at the touch point or hopefully there will be a new section of MDE that will alert you to what parks have availability for hopping each day. But that’s asking a lot of Disney IT lol



At the very least, I'm sure we'll all be able to hop to Epcot every night!


----------



## SaintsManiac

You know what else they could do is display it on the bus time boards.


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329771962672033793



Great news!

I'll be intrigued about transportation next.   Does Disney offer bus transportation from and to other parks, now?

Epcot Monorail coming soon?


----------



## osufeth24

skeeter31 said:


> I mean I’ll take it no matter what. Such amazing news to have hopping back. It really makes me look forward to January now. We usually go 2-3 times in January alone due to the cooler weather and lower crowds (and Festival of the Arts). Now it’s going to be 100x better being able to hop to EPCOT every night!!



ya, I don't think we'll see PH come back like it was til they can go back to 100% capacity

But I am so pumped.  May have to rebook that staycation for my bday in feb


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> ya, I don't think we'll see PH come back like it was til they can go back to 100% capacity
> 
> But I am so pumped.  May have to rebook that staycation for my bday in feb




Even if this 2pm thing is still happening a year from now I will be happy. I did not like the idea of being bound to one park per day. I need to go see if I added hoppers to my package for next year!


----------



## MassJester

I'm sorry if this has been covered already, but I heard MK fireworks were tested recently--any news on them coming back? It may seem silly, but the FW shows are a big deal for me.


----------



## rteetz

MassJester said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered already, but I heard MK fireworks were tested recently--any news on them coming back? It may seem silly, but the FW shows are a big deal for me.


It was a test of the recent pad upgrades. Not related to a impending return.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MassJester said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered already, but I heard MK fireworks were tested recently--any news on them coming back? It may seem silly, but the FW shows are a big deal for me.




No news on that yet unfortunately! They're a big deal to me, too. I'm keeping my eye on that news!


----------



## yulilin3

After 2pm is smart.  You have to be tapped into dhs to get a bg at 2pm. People wanting to  park hop to dhs won't have any advantage for rotr.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> After 2pm is smart.  You have to be tapped into dhs to get a bg at 2pm. People wanting to go park hop to dhs won't have any advantage for rotr.



Wonder if that's the sole reasoning?

They said times could be earlier or later each day, so I wonder if like at Epcot or AK, they'll let you PH earlier


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> After 2pm is smart.  You have to be tapped into dhs to get a bg at 2pm. People wanting to  park hop to dhs won't have any advantage for rotr.


Yeah they made sure to even include it in the announcement that hoppers into HS will not be able to ride ROTR


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah they made sure to even include it in the announcement that hoppers into HS will not be able to ride ROTR




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329782923919286272


----------



## MrsBooch

Do we think this means that new Annual Pass sales will begin to resume?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I wonder how they’re going to update people on the capacity of parks though. Because it does say the availability of hopping is based on the current reservations for the second park. So say you start at MK and want to hop to HS after 2, but HS is filled in your bucket that day. Without having to make a reservation for that second park, would they just turn you away at the touch point or hopefully there will be a new section of MDE that will alert you to what parks have availability for hopping each day. But that’s asking a lot of Disney IT lol



The way I read it is if you show up to hop but there is no capacity then you will be turned away

I am hoping the app will have a status for each park, maybe color coded (green, amber, red), as to which have capacity and how much


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329507612300374019



Pro-Pro Tip:  Take a safety pin and use it to pin the plastic to the inner fabric layer of your mask.  That way, it stays attached when you take your mask off!  We have these, too.  I don’t think they’re necessary for just running in the store at home, but for long days at Disney, they helped.  It kept the masks from getting so sweaty.  We got ours on Amazon, too.


----------



## yulilin3

MrsBooch said:


> Do we think this means that new Annual Pass sales will begin to resume?


Depends how much Disney is eager to deal with APs again.  I honestly don't know


----------



## mhowens

So excited to see hoppers back on Jan 1.  We arrive on 1/1...I wonder if they add any parks hours in particular to MK which closes at 6:00 pm most nights.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> The way I read it is if you show up to hop but there is no capacity then you will be turned away
> 
> I am hoping the app will have a status for each park, maybe color coded (green, amber, red), as to which have capacity and how much


That would be the best option. But at least EPCOT will always be available. And this should help alleviate the DS issues with filling up every night.


----------



## skeeter31

mhowens said:


> So excited to see hoppers back on Jan 1.  We arrive on 1/1...I wonder if they add any parks hours in particular to MK which closes at 6:00 pm most nights.


They usually announce the expanded park hours about a month out from the dates. I would expect some expansion especially between 1/1 and at least 1/3 to cover that final weekend of most people’s holiday break. But hours generally cut back for most of January normally as it’s a slower season.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> That would be the best option. But at least EPCOT will always be available. And this should help alleviate the DS issues with filling up every night.



Yeah, I think that will be the best impact - get people to hop there (which should help out the dining establishments there) and be an alternative to DS

I suppose EPCOT could get full later in the days some times if a lot of people hop but I would think most of the time should be easy to get in


----------



## yulilin3

The AP page has been updated with the new info

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...00075|287813486&cid=1283700075&bid=1413464303Please note that:


*UPDATE*– Beginning January 1, 2021, we’re bringing back the ability to visit more than one park per day at Walt Disney World Resort with some new modifications.
We will set specific Park Hopper hours during which this option will be available. Park Hopper hours will start at 2 PM each day and end at the park’s scheduled close time. Guests will soon be able to check DisneyWorld.com/ParkHours and the My Disney Experience app for the most up-to-date Park Hopper hours, as they could start earlier at a later date, depending on the day and park.
With the updated Park Hopper experience, Annual Passholders must make a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they plan to visit AND enter that first park prior to visiting another.
At this time, a park reservation is not required after the first park, however, reservation requirements are subject to change. The ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations and applicable pass blockout dates.


----------



## yulilin3

Wait! was this reported already?

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#park-hopper
*Water Parks*
While Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park remain closed at this time, pending government approvals, we currently plan to reopen one of the two Disney water parks on March 7, 2021.
Like the other areas of Walt Disney World Resort, we will welcome back Guests and Cast Members to our water parks in a responsible way, with a plan focused on health and well-being. We will provide more details on our phased reopening plan, including a decision on the specific water park that will be reopening first, at a later time. This reopening date may change and if it does, we will let Guests know what to expect in a future update.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Wait! was this reported already?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#park-hopper
> *Water Parks*
> While Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park remain closed at this time, pending government approvals, we currently plan to reopen one of the two Disney water parks on March 7, 2021.
> Like the other areas of Walt Disney World Resort, we will welcome back Guests and Cast Members to our water parks in a responsible way, with a plan focused on health and well-being. We will provide more details on our phased reopening plan, including a decision on the specific water park that will be reopening first, at a later time. This reopening date may change and if it does, we will let Guests know what to expect in a future update.


Yes


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Wait! was this reported already?
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/parks/#park-hopper
> *Water Parks*
> While Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park remain closed at this time, pending government approvals, we currently plan to reopen one of the two Disney water parks on March 7, 2021.
> Like the other areas of Walt Disney World Resort, we will welcome back Guests and Cast Members to our water parks in a responsible way, with a plan focused on health and well-being. We will provide more details on our phased reopening plan, including a decision on the specific water park that will be reopening first, at a later time. This reopening date may change and if it does, we will let Guests know what to expect in a future update.


Yes, the March date came out in Sept I think


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Yes


lol, I don't pay attention to the water parks cause I don't go to them, thanks!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Great news!
> 
> I'll be intrigued about transportation next.   Does Disney offer bus transportation from and to other parks, now?
> 
> Epcot Monorail coming soon?


Right now they don’t offer park to park transport because there would be no point.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I am certainly interested in PH, but considering how early the parks may close for my late Jan trip idk if it will be worth it. I was a serial park hopper previously, but it really wasn't so bad at 1 per day for my trip in August.


----------



## CaptAwesome

MrsBooch said:


> Do we think this means that new Annual Pass sales will begin to resume?



This is what I'm hoping as well.


----------



## babydoll65

SaintsManiac said:


> And here's a link to the DPB article:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...9Sgbqiol7YRhYVDHSzJpOQYJ7GPx8F2vtmM53DUW-6RyQ


Thank you!!  Called to add the parkhopping option and the reservation cm was also able to apply the Disney visa promo Upgraded both portions of my split stay, add parkhoppers and still getting money back. Definitely doing a happy dance


----------



## hereforthechurros

GF walkway is now open according to online reports!


----------



## tlmadden73

MrsBooch said:


> Do we think this means that new Annual Pass sales will begin to resume?


Goodness I hope so!

I have a trip planned in January and was going to be using just 5-day (no hopper) tickets for 3 of us (since .. you can't hop) .. my daughter has an AP and as a 4yo can't really hop by herself. 
So if I can buy (or upgrade my tickets) to APs .. I'm all in, because hopping will make that January trip a lot more fun (especially since we are staying on the Skyliner).  Do you hear that Disney? I'm ready to spend thousands of dollars IF YOU LET ME!


----------



## PrincessV

Even as an AP, I don't typically do a lot of park hopping, because we generally only go to a park later in the day. But DHS is also not a full-day park for us, so just being able to do a few hours at DHS before hopping to EP for a couple more will be fantastic!


----------



## mattpeto

gottalovepluto said:


> Right now they don’t offer park to park transport because there would be no point.



That's what I figured.   At the very least the buses should be back into play for park hopping.


----------



## Spaceguy55

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329771962672033793


"As a reminder, guests with a ticket or pass that includes Park Hopper benefits get the chance to see and do more during their visit, which could mean a morning on the savanna at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park and an evening stroll by Cinderella Castle at Magic Kingdom Park or starting the day living your _Star Wars _adventure at Disney’s Hollywood Studios before an afternoon traveling around the world at EPCOT. "

I love that the are selling/promoting this as something that we all have taken for granted in the past...


----------



## skeeter31

Spaceguy55 said:


> "As a reminder, guests with a ticket or pass that includes Park Hopper benefits get the chance to see and do more during their visit, which could mean a morning on the savanna at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park and an evening stroll by Cinderella Castle at Magic Kingdom Park or starting the day living your _Star Wars _adventure at Disney’s Hollywood Studios before an afternoon traveling around the world at EPCOT. "
> 
> I love that the are selling/promoting this as something that we all have taken for granted in the past...


That was always the wording used on their park hopping sales site. It’s to entice those first timers.


----------



## Spaceguy55

skeeter31 said:


> That was always the wording used on their park hopping sales site. It’s to entice those first timers.


I guess I've been a AP holder too long...


----------



## chicagoshannon

So glad that park hopping will be back for our January trip.  Epcot is about to get busy after 2pm!  I wonder if the first couple of hours will be less busy now.  I think this will be the nicest for the AK day.  Go there in the morning hop to Epcot at 2pm.

Our Jan stay is at BLT so it would be really nice if they started that Epcot monorail up again!

I wish they would "test" the hopping out in early December though. lol


----------



## MrsBooch

so.....i think the walkway is open at the Grand Floridian????

Was that posted? I know we are hyped up on Hopping...buuuut that's a great news drop too!


----------



## mum22girlz

Mit88 said:


> And there I go with one of my dim witted, arrogant takes not thinking of situations like yours, or others who have the same or similar issues. I’m sorry


Oh no! I didn't think your comment was arrogant or dim witted. I agree, they are a bit creepy though.


----------



## rteetz

MrsBooch said:


> so.....i think the walkway is open at the Grand Floridian????
> 
> Was that posted? I know we are hyped up on Hopping...buuuut that's a great news drop too!


Yep


----------



## Mit88

It’s so weird celebrating the return of park hopping as if it’s some brand new experience we get at WDW.

I was thinking they’d announce soon that they were refunding PH tickets purchased Jan 1st - whatever date they chose, not that PH was actually returning on a date they said they would try to bring it back on.

AP purchases gotta be coming back soon now too? While the price point still doesn’t match the experience you got pre-shutdown, I always figured the park hopping was the main reason they were holding them back. Although they’re probably just waiting until their usual March price increase to bring them back


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> After 2pm is smart.  You have to be tapped into dhs to get a bg at 2pm. People wanting to  park hop to dhs won't have any advantage for rotr.



They could just as easily made it 1PM or earlier and it still wouldn't matter since the ability to get a BG is tied to your park reservation and not whether or not you are actually in the park.  It doesn't appear that one has to select another park reservation to hop.

The hopping change might make HS a good park to hop to after 2PM if you don't want to do RotR but are keen to do other rides (SDD and MMRR).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> so.....i think the walkway is open at the Grand Floridian????
> 
> Was that posted? I know we are hyped up on Hopping...buuuut that's a great news drop too!



Photo tour and video here

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/grand-floridian-walkway-to-magic-kingdom-now-open/


----------



## rpb718

When did "bad news Friday" turn into "good news Friday"?  I applaud the change.


----------



## Mit88

This also must have been a very recent final decision if they didn’t mention it with the Q4 call.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Photo tour and video here
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/grand-floridian-walkway-to-magic-kingdom-now-open/


The part from the bridge to Mk at the end looks like a haul even at fast forward!


----------



## indylaw99

I was thinking how great it will be to be able to hop to EPCOT again for dinner because my family likes so many of the restaurants there. But then I realized that we won't actually be able to make reservations for dinner even if we are hopping there because we won't have an EPCOT reservation for that day. So I guess you hope for walk-up availability or choose counter service? (of which they do still have some great options)


----------



## osufeth24

indylaw99 said:


> I was thinking how great it will be to be able to hop to EPCOT again for dinner because my family likes so many of the restaurants there. But then I realized that we won't actually be able to make reservations for dinner even if we are hopping there because we won't have an EPCOT reservation for that day. So I guess you hope for walk-up availability or choose counter service? (of which they do still have some great options)



You can book dinner reservations without a park res


----------



## midnight star

figmentfinesse said:


> I am certainly interested in PH, but considering how early the parks may close for my late Jan trip idk if it will be worth it. I was a serial park hopper previously, but it really wasn't so bad at 1 per day for my trip in August.


I went in late January this year (pre-covid), and the hours were short. We were actually glad we didn't pay for a PH, as we wouldn't have had time to the make the most of it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

osufeth24 said:


> You can book dinner reservations without a park res


I think the issue isn't park reservations but making dining reservations without knowing for sure you'll be able to hop to Epcot. If on the day you intend to hop to Epcot (or whichever park) the park is full, will guests be charged the no-show fee?


----------



## Erica Ladd

osufeth24 said:


> You can book dinner reservations without a park res





TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think the issue isn't park reservations but making dining reservations without knowing for sure you'll be able to hop to Epcot. If on the day you intend to hop to Epcot (or whichever park) the park is full, will guests be charged the no-show fee?



This is what I was thinking. I’d really like more information on how they will let guests know if or when parks are available to hop to. So much unknown makes me antsy!!


----------



## Farro

indylaw99 said:


> I was thinking how great it will be to be able to hop to EPCOT again for dinner because my family likes so many of the restaurants there. But then I realized that we won't actually be able to make reservations for dinner even if we are hopping there because we won't have an EPCOT reservation for that day. So I guess you hope for walk-up availability or choose counter service? (of which they do still have some great options)





TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think the issue isn't park reservations but making dining reservations without knowing for sure you'll be able to hop to Epcot. If on the day you intend to hop to Epcot (or whichever park) the park is full, will guests be charged the no-show fee?



Personally, unless we know more information as times goes on, I won't be making any ADRS based on a park I might be able to hop to. Any sit down I must eat at, I will make sure it's on a park reservation day.
So any days I think we might want to hop (for example, we won't spend a full day at DHS, never do) we won't make a dinner reservation anywhere and see where we end up.

We will play it by ear with hopping and eat at what's open! Might be more fun that way.


----------



## mattpeto

osufeth24 said:


> You can book dinner reservations without a park res



I still think we need more info on how PH is going to work.  The data must support they will not run into a capacity issue.  

Still makes me question the following scenarios:

Capacity is near 35% full at each park for a particular day- what happens if 25% of MK,  HS and AK crowd want to go to Epcot after 2 pm?  Will Epcot start blocking you at the gate?  
What if you had a dining reservation and can't enter a park?
What will this do to Epcot and other parks day reservations?  Will this make HS and MK even harder to land park reservations and people will save Epcot for PH only?
Will this create jams at 2 pm at all entrances to enter to make sure you can get in to your 2nd park?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I think the issue isn't park reservations but making dining reservations without knowing for sure you'll be able to hop to Epcot. If on the day you intend to hop to Epcot (or whichever park) the park is full, will guests be charged the no-show fee?



I think the times when one WON'T be able to hop to EPCOT will be pretty minimal ... and if that is the case I would suspect they would let you cancel yoru ADR and waive the fee - worst case scneario you can move the ADR to a future date and then cancel it to avoid any fee.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> I still think we need more info on how PH is going to work.  The data must support they will not run into a capacity issue.
> 
> Still makes me question the following scenarios:
> 
> Capacity is near 35% full at each park for a particular day- what happens if 25% of MK,  HS and AK crowd want to go to Epcot after 2 pm?  Will Epcot start blocking you at the gate?
> What if you had a dining reservation and can't enter a park?
> What will this do to Epcot and other parks day reservations?  Will this make HS and MK even harder to land park reservations and people will save Epcot for PH only?
> Will this create jams at 2 pm at all entrances to enter to make sure you can get in to your 2nd park?



I think those are all interesting points and things I am curious about - but also nothing I would be too worried about

Remember, on an average pre-Covid day at EPCOT was running at ~31% capacity so the times now that it is at 35% capacity I think will be pretty darn few

I will say that in the past (pre-Covid) we ran into a few times that the Skyliner station at Caribbean Beach had significant lines for the EPCOT line at ~4pm as it was popular for people to hop over there, so I can see that being an issue again, and even longer lines due to social distancing now.  The line moved fast, but was a bit intimidating to look at


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Yay! More good news. (Apologize in advance if this has already been shared.)


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yay! More good news. (Apologize in advance if this has already been shared.)


Totchos!


----------



## Clockwork

andyman8 said:


> Has anyone who's gotten a BG at 2pm received a "regular" BG (not a backup BG)? I know, in my experience, at 2pm I've always been able to secure a backup (which eventually was called) but I haven't heard of anyone getting a "regular" one. Has anyone?


I got a 2pm regular boarding pass in early August. I also got back ups when I attempted to get them on the morning draw. It’s all a crapshoot.


----------



## Pens Fan

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yay! More good news. (Apologize in advance if this has already been shared.)



It sounds as if Tomorrowland Terrace is going to be offering at least some of the items normally served at Columbia Harbour House.  If true, I'd definitely welcome that!


----------



## runjulesrun

All of this hopping, walkways and reopening restaurants is happening just a little too late. Our last trip on our APs was a couple weekends ago and we are letting them expire for now. I'm so happy for everyone who gets to benefit but it's making me sad I have no trips to look forward to.


----------



## HokieRaven5

It's funny looking at the scan codes for the McDonalds giveaway. Last day to enter on the paper with the toy was in August of 20. Clearly this toy situation was meant to come out more in line with the opening of the ride or even early summer.


----------



## mattpeto

HokieRaven5 said:


> It's funny looking at the scan codes for the McDonalds giveaway. Last day to enter on the paper with the toy was in August of 20. Clearly this toy situation was meant to come out more in line with the opening of the ride or even early summer.



Yup noticed that too!


----------



## Tigger's ally

runjulesrun said:


> All of this hopping, walkways and reopening restaurants is happening just a little too late. Our last trip on our APs was a couple weekends ago and we are letting them expire for now. I'm so happy for everyone who gets to benefit but it's making me sad I have no trips to look forward to.


Well, you could always.....


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think the times when one WON'T be able to hop to EPCOT will be pretty minimal ... and if that is the case I would suspect they would let you cancel yoru ADR and waive the fee - worst case scneario *you can move the ADR to a future date and then cancel it to avoid any fee*.



Did this a few weeks back when we decided not to go someplace - escapes me now where but it was same day.  Just pick any date in the future and a time.  Then once that's all set just go back and delete it.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Disney Bobby

All this is good news.  I'm not going back until things are "normal", but these are big steps forward.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Pens Fan said:


> It sounds as if Tomorrowland Terrace is going to be offering at least some of the items normally served at* Columbia Harbour House*.  If true, I'd definitely welcome that!



Or you know they could just open up the Harbour House now too. That'd be great. I miss that place so much.


----------



## skeeter31

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Or you know they could just open up the Harbour House now too. That'd be great. I miss that place so much.


It’s very hard to socially distance in that dining room and there’s no outdoor dining available there. That’s why it’s still closed.


----------



## runjulesrun

Tigger's ally said:


> Well, you could always.....


Haha! I think I would find myself single after being married almost 30 years if I tried to renew our APs or planned a trip right now. We have our first grandchild on the way in December across the country from us and we are relocating out of state at the moment. My husband has been exceedingly understanding of my addiction but I have to draw the line here. Once we are settled in our new house, we will only be a 6 hour drive from Disney so then all bets are off, lol.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> It’s very hard to socially distance in that dining room and there’s no outdoor dining available there. That’s why it’s still closed.



They should build an outside kitchen somewhere in the park and do "pop-ups" of all the places that are currently closed.

Casey's Corner for a day!
Harbour House for a day!


----------



## Tigger's ally

runjulesrun said:


> Haha! I think I would find myself single after being married almost 30 years if I tried to renew our APs or planned a trip right now. We have our first grandchild on the way in December across the country from us and we are relocating out of state at the moment. My husband has been exceedingly understanding of my addiction but I have to draw the line here. Once we are settled in our new house, we will only be a 6 hour drive from Disney so then all bets are off, lol.


Taking our first and only grandtinker in two weeks.  She is perfect age of almost 5.  This will be her 4th trip so I understand your thinking.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Personally, unless we know more information as times goes on, I won't be making any ADRS based on a park I might be able to hop to. Any sit down I must eat at, I will make sure it's on a park reservation day.
> So any days I think we might want to hop (for example, we won't spend a full day at DHS, never do) we won't make a dinner reservation anywhere and see where we end up.
> 
> We will play it by ear with hopping and eat at what's open! Might be more fun that way.


That's the kind of Disney vacation I can get behind. Less planning the better. My vacation planning consists of booking my flight and my hotel.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Personally, unless we know more information as times goes on, I won't be making any ADRS based on a park I might be able to hop to. Any sit down I must eat at, I will make sure it's on a park reservation day.
> So any days I think we might want to hop (for example, we won't spend a full day at DHS, never do) we won't make a dinner reservation anywhere and see where we end up.
> 
> We will play it by ear with hopping and eat at what's open! Might be more fun that way.




Definitely more fun for me. I don't like having ADRs. I prefer to have only 1 or 2 "must dos" and get the rest on the fly.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> They should build an outside kitchen somewhere in the park and do "pop-ups" of all the places that are currently closed.
> 
> Casey's Corner for a day!
> Harbour House for a day!


I don’t know where or how, but this is the most brilliant thing I’ve read today.
They could maybe even pull it off in Tortuga Tavern, but I’m not sure of the kitchen requirements.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...KXHvb1rHycuVQ30d-IbSA14wfOIYQGucFSSuRMtm-Fz_A


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...KXHvb1rHycuVQ30d-IbSA14wfOIYQGucFSSuRMtm-Fz_A



The only downside to hopping returning in Jan is that you still have to work it within those limited hours.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/kali-river-rapids-refurbishment-extended-to-april-2021/


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> The only downside to hopping returning in Jan is that you still have to work it within those limited hours.



Sure, but park hopping being back with limited hours for 1, maybe 2 months is better than not having park hopping at all. And given that they’re already 77% booked for January (still don’t know if that is the 35% parks capacity, or hotels), there’s a decent chance they extend those hours if that booking number doesn’t lower. Wouldn’t be the first time in the last few months they released park hours and then extended them. At first park hopping will likely be geared towards APs more than regular ticketed park guests, but as we get further from January it’ll become more beneficial for those regular day guests.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Sure, but park hopping being back with limited hours for 1, maybe 2 months is better than not having park hopping at all. And given that they’re already 77% booked for January (still don’t know if that is the 35% parks capacity, or hotels), there’s a decent chance they extend those hours if that booking number doesn’t lower. Wouldn’t be the first time in the last few months they released park hours and then extended them. At first park hopping will likely be geared towards APs more than regular ticketed park guests, but as we get further from January it’ll become more beneficial for those regular day guests.


Can’t be the hotels. Most DVC properties still have tons of availability for most of January. We’re going to be booking some short 1 or 2 nighters during January and places like CCV and BWV still have 1 bedrooms and even studios available for a good portion of the month.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

The Dis just posted a pic from Main Street on Instagram and all I can say is yikes! That looks like a crowd!!  Not horrible but far more than I am used to now. 

  If that’s 35%...  how much worse is it than that in normal years?!   (A weekday in the lull  between fall break and Thanksgiving.)


----------



## rteetz

disneyland_is_magic said:


> The Dis just posted a pic from Main Street on Instagram and all I can say is yikes! That looks like a crowd!!  Not horrible but far more than I am used to now.
> 
> If that’s 35%...  how much worse is it than that in normal years?!   (A weekday in the lull  between fall break and Thanksgiving.)


I don’t think that’s a fair representation. That photo is upon entry in the morning it seems which that’s normal. Once in and people disperse crowds don’t look like that.


----------



## osufeth24

Every time I see mentioned a restaurant is reopening I die a little bit when it isn't Casey's


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Every time I see mentioned a restaurant is reopening I die a little bit when it isn't Casey's



They took the floor markings out, so I think it’s gonna be a while, unfortunately


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> They took the floor markings out, so I think it’s gonna be a while, unfortunately


Well at least my latest trip to Casey's was getting a free brownie for my birthday lol. I'll cherish that moment forever. 

Or til I get to go again


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Well at least my latest trip to Casey's was getting a free brownie for my birthday lol. I'll cherish that moment forever.
> 
> Or til I get to go again


I’ve actually never eaten at Casey’s. Could never get over the smell of the hotdogs wafting into the clothing store next door. Or having to walk through the ketchup that was usually all over the floor in the portion you had to walk through to get into that store when heading back up Main Street.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> I’ve actually never eaten at Casey’s. Could never get over the smell of the hotdogs wafting into the clothing store next door. Or having to walk through the ketchup that was usually all over the floor in the portion you had to walk through to get into that store when heading back up Main Street.


You push through all that for corn dog nuggets 
Im with you though,  can't stand the smell or the mess,  that's why i was so happy when they added mobile ordering,  a quick in and out for those nuggets,  then sit on the hub grass


----------



## Mit88

Yup, thee corn dog nuggets are the star of Casey’s.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Yup, thee corn dog nuggets are the star of Casey’s.


What about the 12 days of hot dogs from last year?


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> Every time I see mentioned a restaurant is reopening I die a little bit when it isn't Casey's





Mit88 said:


> They took the floor markings out, so I think it’s gonna be a while, unfortunately



I think it'll have to wait until capacity is lifted for the Emporium so the outdoor queue doesn't run by Casey's and up towards Crystal Palace - unless they can somehow move the Emporium queue somewhere else.

As for the corn dog nuggets, I like mine to be... not sure if I can put this so it doesn't offend anyone... good.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> What about the 12 days of hot dogs from last year?



Fun to watch on video. You couldn’t pay me to eat any of them though. Im very particular about traditional hot dogs, they have to be snappers, and if they’re grilled it has to be charcoal. Corn dogs on the other hand I can eat any way


----------



## MrsBooch

Westward Ho still has the corn dog nuggets allegedly along with the fake (but mysteriously delicious) cheese. I will be confirming this in a few days.

Guys - we are leaving on Sunday morning....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I’ve actually never eaten at Casey’s. Could never get over the smell of the hotdogs wafting into the clothing store next door. Or having to walk through the ketchup that was usually all over the floor in the portion you had to walk through to get into that store when heading back up Main Street.



Never eaten there myself either.  My wife refuses to eat or even smell hot dogs in general so not worth the aggregation


----------



## AvidDisReader

yulilin3 said:


> You push through all that for corn dog nuggets
> Im with you though,  can't stand the smell or the mess,  that's why i was so happy when they added mobile ordering,  a quick in and out for those nuggets,  then sit on the hub grass


Not a big hot dog fan, but there is something nostalgic about getting one a Casey's.  So every trip they were open, at least one lunch, we would be sitting eating a Casey's Hot Dog and people watching.


----------



## curlymom

My daughter had a hot dog at Cosmic Ray's in September that tasted great.  Is it the Casey's hot dogs just sold there temporarily?  If it was, I get the hype.


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> You push through all that for corn dog nuggets
> Im with you though,  can't stand the smell or the mess,  that's why i was so happy when they added mobile ordering,  a quick in and out for those nuggets,  then sit on the hub grass




YES.

I never waited in that line. We only went when they started mobile ordering. Nothing better than having my corn dog nuggets and view of the castle.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Just boarded our first leg for our first Christmas/Thanksgiving in the World!  Can’t believe we decided on a pandemic to make the season happen.
I’ll post occasional details in the now/just back thread.
Happy Thanksgiving and be safe, inter webs friends!


----------



## Disdreamprincess

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just boarded our first leg for our first Christmas/Thanksgiving in the World!  Can’t believe we decided on a pandemic to make the season happen.
> I’ll post occasional details in the now/just back thread.
> Happy Thanksgiving and be safe, inter webs friends!


Have an amazing time you guys  MTFBWU


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just boarded our first leg for our first Christmas/Thanksgiving in the World!  Can’t believe we decided on a pandemic to make the season happen.
> I’ll post occasional details in the now/just back thread.
> Happy Thanksgiving and be safe, inter webs friends!



have a great, magical, and safe, trip!!!


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just boarded our first leg for our first Christmas/Thanksgiving in the World!  Can’t believe we decided on a pandemic to make the season happen.
> I’ll post occasional details in the now/just back thread.
> Happy Thanksgiving and be safe, inter webs friends!



Have a great trip!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> You push through all that for corn dog nuggets
> Im with you though,  can't stand the smell or the mess,  that's why i was so happy when they added mobile ordering,  a quick in and out for those nuggets,  then sit on the hub grass


DH just mentioned yesterday that he's baffled I've never had a corn dog before.


----------



## Farro

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DH just mentioned yesterday that he's baffled I've never had a corn dog before.



I don't like corn dogs, the batter is too sweet. 

File that under information you all needed to know about me.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Farro said:


> I don't like corn dogs, the batter is too sweet.
> 
> File that under information you all needed to know about me.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330197122273185792


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wanted to do a little 'just back' report. If you want just the quick points scroll to the end.

We are moving to Orlando (as everyone here knows because I won't shut up about it). Our move in date is Dec 7 but our apartment lease in KC ran out on Nov 14, so we went ahead and drove our stuff down to put into storage.

The packing and driving of the rental truck with a trailer pulling a car was pretty brutal. We got to Orlando late Tuesday Nov 17. 

We were staying at Caribbean Beach because we found the Pirate rooms on Orbitz for $150 a night, which was cheaper than Pop at the time.

The resort was actually eerily empty. I like my parks empty so the attraction waits are down, but this was just sadly empty. A lot of the Pirate rooms around us had the curtains open and we could easily tell they were empty. We barely saw anyone else walking around. We ate at the food court on Thursday and only saw about maybe 10 other groups.

The only place we saw a decent amount of people was at the Skyliner line.

We unpacked our truck all day Wednesday, then we wanted to have a late dinner at Disney. There weren't many reservations left for places that weren't at Springs, and we did not have the energy to deal with Springs. We ended up at Rix at Coronado with an ADR at 8:05 pm. I thought it was pretty annoying our own hotel didn't have a sit down open, but it is what it is.

Rix had tables spread out and only about half were full. I thought the food was pretty good, we'd never ate there before. Nothing special and a bit overpriced (a bit overpriced is actually not bad by Disney standards), but it was good for what it was.

Thursday we had to return our rental truck and then we hung around the resort and ate at the food court, which was mobile order only. I got the Cuban sandwich and thought it was really good, if a bit small. The mac and cheese was also tasty. 

We sat outside and watched a family on a fishing excursion.

We then took the Skyliner (no wait at noonish) and rode it to Epcot. We checked out the Epcot resorts and had an ADR at Beaches and Cream for 2 pm with a friend. We were disappointed that Beach Club and Yacht Club had no Christmas decorations up yet. Boardwalk did, and so did Caribbean Beach, Grand Destino and Coronado.

At Beaches and Cream we just ordered some sides and ice cream, which was really good.

We then went into Epcot for a few hours. We saw Mary Poppins socially distance meeting. 

Figment: had about a 5 minute wait. We just wanted to see him with his Christmas sweater on. They should sell those, btw, I would probably buy one.

Living with the Land: just a few minute wait. The plexiglass did kind of suck and hindered me from being able to see the opposite side very well. They still didn't seat anyone in front of or behind us. But Living with the Land had Christmas decorations and lights all throughout the ride!!! I loved it, and was frankly shocked they would make the effort this year.

Spaceship Earth: just a couple minutes wait. 

We wanted to do 3 Caballeros but the line to get into Mexico looked really long so we skipped it. We went to American Adventure and it was half an hour to the next show so instead we looked around the pavilion and watched Mariachi Cobre instead. 

After American Adventure we went back to the Mexico pavilion and were able to enter with only a few minutes wait. The wait for the ride was about 10 minutes, we had a very rowdy group behind us and I was feeling nervous about going on the ride with them.

I didn't even say anything and the CM who was loading the ride came up to me and asked quietly if they'd been that way the whole wait, I said yes, then she put us in our own boat. She is definitely getting a compliment sent in. I have never had a CM who picked up on that type of situation without me ever even saying a word. She then put that rowdy group of 5 in their own boat. I'm sure it might mess up some load metrics (not even sure if they have those right now), but she deftly defused a potential unhappy guest situation which I was super impressed by. 

I thought Future World was very empty, World Showcase was a good bit busier especially as it got closer to dark. According to the app, the only attractions over a 15 minute wait were Test Track at 25 and Frozen at 65.

After that we headed back to the Skyliner to get our car and head to Homecomin' for dinner.

Springs was pretty crowded and we ended up having to wait about 25 minutes for our Homecomin' ADR. This was an ADR booked during the great ADR abundance fiasco a week or so ago. We were seated outside but didn't think the restaurant was overcrowded, though we did have that 25 minute wait to get seated. 

That was pretty much it. In summation:

-resorts are eerily quiet unless you're waiting for the Skyliner

-Springs is still packed at nights

-Epcot wait times were very low except Frozen

-I was shocked Living with the Land seemed to have new Christmas decorations (at least I've never seen/heard of them before).

-Of all the resorts we went to, the ones that were already decorated were: Coronado, Caribbean Beach, Boardwalk, Grand Destino and Contemporary. Not decorated as of Thursday: Beach and Yacht.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Wanted to do a little 'just back' report. If you want just the quick points scroll to the end.
> 
> We are moving to Orlando (as everyone here knows because I won't shut up about it). Our move in date is Dec 7 but our apartment lease in KC ran out on Nov 14, so we went ahead and drove our stuff down to put into storage.
> 
> The packing and driving of the rental truck with a trailer pulling a car was pretty brutal. We got to Orlando late Tuesday Nov 17.
> 
> We were staying at Caribbean Beach because we found the Pirate rooms on Orbitz for $150 a night, which was cheaper than Pop at the time.
> 
> The resort was actually eerily empty. I like my parks empty so the attraction waits are down, but this was just sadly empty. A lot of the Pirate rooms around us had the curtains open and we could easily tell they were empty. We barely saw anyone else walking around. We ate at the food court on Thursday and only saw about maybe 10 other groups.
> 
> The only place we saw a decent amount of people was at the Skyliner line.
> 
> We unpacked our truck all day Wednesday, then we wanted to have a late dinner at Disney. There weren't many reservations left for places that weren't at Springs, and we did not have the energy to deal with Springs. We ended up at Rix at Coronado with an ADR at 8:05 pm. I thought it was pretty annoying our own hotel didn't have a sit down open, but it is what it is.
> 
> Rix had tables spread out and only about half were full. I thought the food was pretty good, we'd never ate there before. Nothing special and a bit overpriced (a bit overpriced is actually not bad by Disney standards), but it was good for what it was.
> 
> Thursday we had to return our rental truck and then we hung around the resort and ate at the food court, which was mobile order only. I got the Cuban sandwich and thought it was really good, if a bit small. The mac and cheese was also tasty.
> 
> We sat outside and watched a family on a fishing excursion.
> 
> We then took the Skyliner (no wait at noonish) and rode it to Epcot. We checked out the Epcot resorts and had an ADR at Beaches and Cream for 2 pm with a friend. We were disappointed that Beach Club and Yacht Club had no Christmas decorations up yet. Boardwalk did, and so did Caribbean Beach, Grand Destino and Coronado.
> 
> At Beaches and Cream we just ordered some sides and ice cream, which was really good.
> 
> We then went into Epcot for a few hours. We saw Mary Poppins socially distance meeting.
> 
> Figment: had about a 5 minute wait. We just wanted to see him with his Christmas sweater on. They should sell those, btw, I would probably buy one.
> 
> Living with the Land: just a few minute wait. The plexiglass did kind of suck and hindered me from being able to see the opposite side very well. They still didn't seat anyone in front of or behind us. But Living with the Land had Christmas decorations and lights all throughout the ride!!! I loved it, and was frankly shocked they would make the effort this year.
> 
> Spaceship Earth: just a couple minutes wait.
> 
> We wanted to do 3 Caballeros but the line to get into Mexico looked really long so we skipped it. We went to American Adventure and it was half an hour to the next show so instead we looked around the pavilion and watched Mariachi Cobre instead.
> 
> After American Adventure we went back to the Mexico pavilion and were able to enter with only a few minutes wait. The wait for the ride was about 10 minutes, we had a very rowdy group behind us and I was feeling nervous about going on the ride with them.
> 
> I didn't even say anything and the CM who was loading the ride came up to me and asked quietly if they'd been that way the whole wait, I said yes, then she put us in our own boat. She is definitely getting a compliment sent in. I have never had a CM who picked up on that type of situation without me ever even saying a word. She then put that rowdy group of 5 in their own boat. I'm sure it might mess up some load metrics (not even sure if they have those right now), but she deftly defused a potential unhappy guest situation which I was super impressed by.
> 
> I thought Future World was very empty, World Showcase was a good bit busier especially as it got closer to dark. According to the app, the only attractions over a 15 minute wait were Test Track at 25 and Frozen at 65.
> 
> After that we headed back to the Skyliner to get our car and head to Homecomin' for dinner.
> 
> Springs was pretty crowded and we ended up having to wait about 25 minutes for our Homecomin' ADR. This was an ADR booked during the great ADR abundance fiasco a week or so ago. We were seated outside but didn't think the restaurant was overcrowded, though we did have that 25 minute wait to get seated.
> 
> That was pretty much it. In summation:
> 
> -resorts are eerily quiet unless you're waiting for the Skyliner
> 
> -Springs is still packed at nights
> 
> -Epcot wait times were very low except Frozen
> 
> -I was shocked Living with the Land seemed to have new Christmas decorations (at least I've never seen/heard of them before).
> 
> -Of all the resorts we went to, the ones that were already decorated were: Coronado, Caribbean Beach, Boardwalk, Grand Destino and Contemporary. Not decorated as of Thursday: Beach and Yacht.



If I ever write a book about vacationing at WDW it will be "a bit overpriced is actually not bad by Disney"

That is a great story of that CM at the Grand Fiesta ride - great job by them!


----------



## osufeth24

Honestly, waiting 25 for your adr at homecomin doesn't sound completely out of the normal for them. I know many expect it to be within 5 min or so.


----------



## Alynw

Whole month of December was yellow and filling up quick and now green again with HS available. Seems Disney has increased capacity. Can only imagine how bad the lines and wait times are going to be at xmas.


----------



## rteetz

Alynw said:


> Whole month of December was yellow and filling up quick and now green again with HS available. Seems Disney has increased capacity. Can only imagine how bad the lines and wait times are going to be at xmas.


They routinely open and close reservations. Things are moved around and what not. It doesn’t mean capacity has increased.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-stops-attraction-ad1/
I am glad to see Disney doing this.


----------



## fatmanatee

Jrb1979 said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-stops-attraction-ad1/
> I am glad to see Disney doing this.


Really smart way of handling it, lessens the need to put CMs a direct confrontation (which I'm sure they've had plenty of), just a guilt trip for the person who stopped the attraction for everyone because they didn't follow the rules.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

osufeth24 said:


> Honestly, waiting 25 for your adr at homecomin doesn't sound completely out of the normal for them. I know many expect it to be within 5 min or so.



Yeah, this was my first time there so I have no frame of reference.


----------



## CarolynFH

fatmanatee said:


> Really smart way of handling it, lessens the need to put CMs a direct confrontation (which I'm sure they've had plenty of), just a guilt trip for the person who stopped the attraction for everyone because they didn't follow the rules.


Except that that kind of person probably felt persecuted instead of guilty.


----------



## Mit88

I feel like average guests think there’s no cameras on any of these attractions. You’re always being watched. You’re not being sneaky by taking your mask off because it’s dark on haunted mansion and 99% of the ride no one else that’s also on the ride can’t see you. They know you took your mask off, and good for them for doing this.

 We get it, the M-word sucks, but this isn’t a game. These rules are in place for a reason. They give you areas in the park where you’re able to take it off for a breather. If that’s not enough for you, don’t go. WDW is still open because a majority portion of people are following the rules (mixed with Florida government needing these parks to remain open), don’t be part of the problem that could cause them to shut back down.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I feel like average guests think there’s no cameras on any of these attractions. You’re always being watched. You’re not being sneaky by taking your mask off because it’s dark on haunted mansion and 99% of the ride no one else that’s also on the ride can’t see you. They know you took your mask off, and good for them for doing this.
> 
> We get it, the M-word sucks, but this isn’t a game. These rules are in place for a reason. They give you areas in the park where you’re able to take it off for a breather. If that’s not enough for you, don’t go. WDW is still open because a majority portion of people are following the rules (mixed with Florida government needing these parks to remain open), don’t be part of the problem that could cause them to shut back down.


I don't think it's that big a deal. I have been to enough other parks that stop rides for people taking cell phones out. Its just part of going to a park now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CarolynFH said:


> Except that that kind of person probably felt persecuted instead of guilty.


IMHO that’s the point. Disney wants them to remember Disney Big Brother is always watching so they don’t do something that stupid again.

Wish someone had been watching the Mexico boat ride last week when the couple in the front of the boat took their masks off as soon as we were out of sight and put them back on when we came back into sight of the CMs.


----------



## tlmadden73

Jrb1979 said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-stops-attraction-ad1/
> I am glad to see Disney doing this.


A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school. 

That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).

I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.

But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.


----------



## Jrb1979

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.


I am all for it. I can't count how many times I've been at other parks and they stop the ride for cell phones out.


----------



## tlmadden73

Jrb1979 said:


> I am all for it. I can't count how many times I've been at other parks and they stop the ride for cell phones out.


That's a good point --- I just don't like that "solution". It really all depends if the person learns their lesson. Or just makes them try harder to break the rules. 

It is what it is .. we can't control everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.



I think it is just a tangible thing they can do.  They can't have CMs everywhere stalking people

Plus if word gets out this is what they will do then hopefully people that would do this are less likely to go at all


----------



## only hope

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.



I disagree. The only reason I go to the theme parks is _because_ of the precautions, most importantly the mask requirement. Recent changes have made it far less safe but that’s another topic. CoP is a long show. CM should absolutely stop it til people put their masks back on. This goes for every ride/show where this is feasible. It is _not_ ok for people to endanger other peoples health/life, and nothing (such as possibly embarrassing the offending guests) is more important than ensuring everyone’s safety as far as possible.


----------



## skeeter31

only hope said:


> I disagree. The only reason I go to the theme parks is _because_ of the precautions, most importantly the mask requirement. Recent changes have made it far less safe but that’s another topic. CoP is a long show. CM should absolutely stop it til people put their masks back on. This goes for every ride/show where this is feasible. It is _not_ ok for people to endanger other peoples health/life, and nothing (such as possibly embarrassing the offending guests) is more important than ensuring everyone’s safety as far as possible.


Exactly, I’m choosing to go to Disney during the pandemic because of the safety precautions they have in place. I don’t want people flaunting those rules and endangering me. I’m all for them stopping the ride, shaming the person, and kicking them out. Everyone knows the rule. If someone feels the need to break those rules, they deserve the consequences.


----------



## rpb718

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.



There is no such thing as "mask shaming" when there are rules/mandates that masks are required.  There are either "rule followers" or "rule breakers".

For other non-WDW parks that have a rule about phones, I never see the term "phone shaming" used.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> There is no such thing as "mask shaming" when there are rules/mandates that masks are required.  There are either "rule followers" or "rule breakers".


Especially when these parks have signage that if you are not wearing a mask you will be asked to leave.


----------



## Brer Chump

I would not be happy if I was lucky enough to get a BG for RotR and in the middle of the ride, the lights come on and the ride stops because someone four scenes away from me removed their mask.


----------



## New Mouse

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.



If someone takes their mask off and is being intentionally defiant, stop the ride and kick them out.   Full stop.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Brer Chump said:


> I would not be happy if I was lucky enough to get a BG for RotR and in the middle of the ride, the lights come on and the ride stops because someone four scenes away from me removed their mask.


Alas two sides to that coin. If I was the unfortunate person sitting behind them/in front of them on the vehicle separated only by some plexiglass darn right I’d want the ride stopped.

Disney is upping capacity and relying on masks and some plexiglass to keep people safe. The approach of let it go because the distance is good enough on the rides isn’t good enough anymore since they’re chosing to close that distance.


----------



## Brer Chump

Once the mask is off the damage is done. Have security meet them at the exit and put a demerit on their MB. No need to ruin everyone else’s experience. By entering WDW I understand and accept the risks of being in a mass gathering


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brer Chump said:


> Once the mask is off the damage is done. Have security meet them at the exit and put a demerit on their MB. No need to ruin everyone else’s experience. By entering WDW I understand and accept the risks of being in a mass gathering



I think it depends on the setting.  CoP is like a 20+ min show, inside.  If they take the mask off in the first scene I would argue the full "damage" is not done vs bring exposed the entire show


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it depends on the setting.  CoP is like a 20+ min show, inside.  If they take the mask off in the first scene I would argue the full "damage" is not done vs bring exposed the entire show


I definitely think it depends on setting. They aren’t going to e-stop a coaster and that’s minutes if that. It makes sense to do it during something like CoP


----------



## rteetz

Decor has arrived at BC/YC and I believe that’s the last deluxe resorts to receive such. No train/village at YC and no gingerbread at BC of course however they did put a small model of the BC gingerbread carousel in the BC lobby.


----------



## JacknSally

Brer Chump said:


> I would not be happy if I was lucky enough to get a BG for RotR and in the middle of the ride, the lights come on and the ride stops because someone four scenes away from me removed their mask.



*I would bet in a situation like this, you could speak (nicely) with a CM after the ride and probably be given a pass to ride again. They give out return passes for RotR if it goes down while you’re in line and you don’t feel comfortable waiting in the enclosed queue for it to come back up. Obviously not a guarantee, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they did.*


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Decor has arrived at BC/YC and I believe that’s the last deluxe resorts to receive such. No train/village at YC and no gingerbread at BC of course however they did put a small model of the BC gingerbread carousel in the BC lobby.



We saw them building the real gingerbread carousel in person a few years back.  One of the highlights of that trip, along with visiting the gingerbread house in GF.  {Sigh}


----------



## yulilin3

Just got back from work and reading the interesting story about stopping the ride because of mask compliance. 
We had a pre shift meeting today that drilled us the importance of telling guests to wear their masks,  like they're giving us incentives to go out and tell people to put them on or we're gonna be written up.  And i lost count how many times i got yelled at today  
I think the theme parks are in real stress about the possibility of cases being tracked back to them especially arresting the holiday season,   I would love for everyone to understand that if you want to enjoy the parks you have to follow the rules,  we're not mean employees wanting to ruin your fun , we also want the parks to remain open


----------



## pooh'smate

Jrb1979 said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-stops-attraction-ad1/
> I am glad to see Disney doing this.



They did this in Sept when we were on Living With The Land. Someone in the boat in front of us took his mask off and they stopped the ride and didn't start it again until he put his mask on again.


----------



## LSUmiss

tlmadden73 said:


> A little overkill and the whole "punish everyone for the fault of one" in my opinion. Feels a little like grade school.
> 
> That's not to say that the offending people shouldn't be confronted (they did not follow the rules) and either given a warning or asked to leave (as all the signage has said that could be the consequences).
> 
> I just don't like to see "mask shaming" especially at a theme park .. and doing it like that where everyone on the ride gets upset at the person who takes it off for ruining their experience just isn't the best solution in my opinion.
> 
> But again .. that's my personal opinion. If the people sitting in front of me at Carousel of Progress takes off their mask -- so be it. I took the risk to go to a VERY public place amid a pandemic and I can't control them.


Probably technically more dangerous if it would have made ppl stay in a room with a mask less person longer.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> I definitely think it depends on setting. They aren’t going to e-stop a coaster and that’s minutes if that. It makes sense to do it during something like CoP


Cop often calls ppl out even before Covid. Once the CM came on mid show & told someone to take their feet off the seat in front of them. Another time they came on & told someone to turn off the bright light of the cell phone. That last one was me once . I was trying to get a fast pass on the show .


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Just got back from work and reading the interesting story about stopping the ride because of mask compliance.
> We had a pre shift meeting today that drilled us the importance of telling guests to wear their masks,  like they're giving us incentives to go out and tell people to put them on or we're gonna be written up.  And i lost count how many times i got yelled at today
> I think the theme parks are in real stress about the possibility of cases being tracked back to them especially arresting the holiday season,   I would love for everyone to understand that if you want to enjoy the parks you have to follow the rules,  we're not mean employees wanting to ruin your fun , we also want the parks to remain open


Sorry I don’t see that as an “incentive” but a threat. I would think this CMs are under enough stress without worrying about the possibility of getting written up for not catching ppl.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Sorry I don’t see that as an “incentive” but a threat. I would think this CMs are under enough stress without worrying about the possibility of getting written up for not catching ppl.


My sentence was poorly worded,  they are giving us incentives (free meals and other things) the write up comes if a manager sees us letting a guest without a mask walk in front of us while loading a stadium and we don't ask them to put them on,  after we tell them if the guest still decides to not wear them  at least we have done our part
A main complaint here is how workers don't enforce, I'm also talking SWO not Disney,  i haven't heard them giving incentives or threatening a write up at Disney


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> My sentence was poorly worded,  they are giving us incentives (free meals and other things) the write up comes if a manager sees us letting a guest without a mask walk in front of us while loading a stadium and we don't ask them to put them on,  after we tell them if the guest still decides to not wear them  at least we have done our part
> A main complaint here is how workers don't enforce, I'm also talking SWO not Disney,  i haven't heard them giving incentives or threatening a write up at Disney




In my one day experience with seaworld, enforcement was the same as Disney, the guests were just more unruly.

Busch on the other hand was a disaster.


----------



## hertamaniac

I almost feel that each magic band should have a built-in shock feature for violators of the mask rule.  

Now for a more realistic thought, I wonder if there is way to tally the violations per MB if a CM scans it? Even on the dark rides, couldn't a video monitoring CM relay the infraction to a CM at the attraction's exit?


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2020/11/disney-stops-attraction-ad1/
> I am glad to see Disney doing this.



What if this happens when live performance shows come back like FotLK or Nemo?  If wearing a mask at all-times is truly in effect, I'd see a potential discrepancy issue.

I can't envision the performers stopping mid-stream and hearing an announcement, "you there...section 4, row 11, seat 5 in the New Orleans Saints t-shirt, please put your mask back on or we cannot continue with the show".


----------



## BioInfoLib

gottalovepluto said:


> Alas two sides to that coin. If I was the unfortunate person sitting behind them/in front of them on the vehicle separated only by some plexiglass darn right I’d want the ride stopped.
> 
> Disney is upping capacity and relying on masks and some plexiglass to keep people safe. The approach of let it go because the distance is good enough on the rides isn’t good enough anymore since they’re chosing to close that distance.



My husband and I were those unfortunate people back in September on Soaring. The entire family of 4 sitting next to him removed their masks the millisecond the lights went out. This was our very first ride on our very first day, and it nearly had us heading home 6 days early thinking we had made a horrible mistake going at all. No CM made any announcement before the ride to keep masks on, and seemed less than interested when we made that suggestion after the ride. Happily that was the most egregious incident of our week there, but the same entitled family took their masks off in the entire queue for SDMT later in the week (They were several parties ahead of us). I am all for high profile removal of such people.


----------



## only hope

hertamaniac said:


> What if this happens when live performance shows come back like FotLK or Nemo?  If wearing a mask at all-times is truly in effect, I'd see a potential discrepancy issue.
> 
> I can't envision the performers stopping mid-stream and hearing an announcement, "you there...section 4, row 11, seat 5 in the New Orleans Saints t-shirt, please put your mask back on or we cannot continue with the show".



CM already monitor guests at live shows and address problems and ask guests to leave as needed.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

I recently saw a video of Downs child in DW on a “feel good news” Instagram.  I didn’t think much of him not wearing a mask, I imagine CMs would be more reluctant with a young Downs kid.  (Please let’s not argue this.)

  But what shocked me was if you went to the family’s page they had no less 20 pictures, all sans masks, in front of castle, in SW land etc from the trip.  There wasn’t even  masks sticking out of pockets or around their neck. They had documented their trip in real time. They have a following (as well as being reposted) so lots of people got the impression that is okay to “sneak a picture.”

  My actual point is, Disney is sorely missing a non-confrontational enforcement of using Instagram and following Disney location and tags, identifying people and freezing MBs.  Go look at any of the Disney tag.  Yes some are people reposting old memories but there  are current ones.

People are dumb. People do post in real time or when they get back to their room but still at WDW. 

  So the shutting down a ride is good but hurts other guests, but using social media let’s CM eyes be everywhere and even work from home, some people are begging to get caught. (Names, faces, location, etc.)


----------



## Eeyore daily

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I recently saw a video of Downs child in DW on a “feel good news” Instagram.  I didn’t think much of him not wearing a mask, I imagine CMs would be more reluctant with a young Downs kid.  (Please let’s not argue this.)
> 
> But what shocked me was if you went to the family’s page they had no less 20 pictures, all sans masks, in front of castle, in SW land etc from the trip.  There wasn’t even  masks sticking out of pockets or around their neck. They had documented their trip in real time. They have a following (as well as being reposted) so lots of people got the impression that is okay to “sneak a picture.”
> 
> My actual point is, Disney is sorely missing a non-confrontational enforcement of using Instagram and following Disney location and tags, identifying people and freezing MBs.  Go look at any of the Disney tag.  Yes some are people reposting old memories but there  are current ones.
> 
> People are dumb. A couple this morning posted a sans masks photo on on the skyliner saying “we are way to DHS today and here are all our plans today, we are having lunch here, etc.” It would take Disney 5 minutes to track them down if they tried. Lock their MB before they get to the ticket gate and let security at the gate wish them a nice trip home.
> 
> So the shutting down ride is good but hurts other guests, but using social media let’s CM eyes be everywhere and even work from home, frankly go look, they are missing some violations where people are begging to get caught. (Names, faces, location, etc.)


I saw that exact same family.  It was really hard to enjoy the photos knowing they were openly disregarding the rules and I have no clue how old the child with downs was, but I do think he was over 2.  

People like that make it hard to want to go back to Disney unless Disney allows for more forceful mask requirements.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Eeyore daily said:


> I saw that exact same family.  It was really hard to enjoy the photos knowing they were openly disregarding the rules and I have no clue how old the child with downs was, but I do think he was over 2.
> 
> People like that make it hard to want to go back to Disney unless Disney allows for more forceful mask requirements.


  Wow!!!  Look how far their photos spread if you knew instantly what I was referring to.


----------



## skeeter31

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Wow!!!  Look how far their photos spread of you knew instantly what I was referring to.


Unfortunately there is no disability designation for the mask rule. This family should have had a mask of their child if he was over 2. The pictures are going to cause quite a uproar because they’re openly flaunting the rules.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

skeeter31 said:


> Unfortunately there is no disability designation for the mask rule. This family should have had a mask of their child if he was over 2. The pictures are going to cause quite a uproar because they’re openly flaunting the rules.


    I wasn’t as bothered by the child as I was the ones with mom and dad sans masks, they had done nothing to hide it on social media and used Disney tags.

  My point is more general, Disney could have easily caught them while they were in the park for the week.  That’s more my point.


----------



## skeeter31

disneyland_is_magic said:


> I wasn’t as bothered by the child as I was the ones with mom and dad sans masks, they had done nothing to hide it on social media and used Disney tags.
> 
> My point is more general, Disney could have easily caught them while they were in the park for the week.  That’s more my point.


Agreed. But it’s got to be tough on CMs to try to be omnipresent and catch everyone. There will always be the few determined people who will be able to get around the rules. And they’ll probably be the same people who cause a disturbance if they are asked politely to put their masks back on.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

skeeter31 said:


> Agreed. But it’s got to be tough on CMs to try to be omnipresent and catch everyone. There will always be the few determined people who will be able to get around the rules. And they’ll probably be the same people who cause a disturbance if they are asked politely to put their masks back on.


   Right that’s why I say use social media as a tool.  My example above of people who in real time are there right now and posting these photos, Disney could track them and have security handle it, and find a good time, (not mid-ride when it hurts other guests) and walk them out.


----------



## skeeter31

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Right that’s why I say use social media as a tool.  My example above of people who in real time are there right now and posting these photos, Disney could track them and have security handle it, and find a good time, (not mid-ride when it hurts other guests) and walk them out.


Also would love to see them use social media and sites like EBay to catch the price scalpers of Merch as well.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

yulilin3 said:


> *Water Parks*
> While Disney’s Blizzard Beach water park and Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon water park remain closed at this time, pending government approvals, we currently plan to reopen one of the two Disney water parks on March 7, 2021.
> Like the other areas of Walt Disney World Resort, we will welcome back Guests and Cast Members to our water parks in a responsible way, with a plan focused on health and well-being. We will provide more details on our phased reopening plan, including a decision on the specific water park that will be reopening first, at a later time. This reopening date may change and if it does, we will let Guests know what to expect in a future update.


Any thoughts on what the mask policy will be when a water park re-opens?  Masks are currently not required in the pool areas at resorts. 

Presumably, they won't be required while in the water (or on slides, etc.) at the water park?  But how can you wear one while moving about from one pool/slide to the other?  Where would you put it when getting in the water?  

So would they consider not having masks required at all within the water park?


----------



## rteetz

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Any thoughts on what the mask policy will be when a water park re-opens?  Masks are currently not required in the pool areas at resorts.
> 
> Presumably, they won't be required while in the water (or on slides, etc.) at the water park?  But how can you wear one while moving about from one pool/slide to the other?  Where would you put it when getting in the water?
> 
> So would they consider not having masks required at all within the water park?


Probably would be similar to cabana bay. Wear them when you can say ordering food or buying merch but yeah you wouldn’t in water or walking from slide to slide.


----------



## atricks

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Any thoughts on what the mask policy will be when a water park re-opens?  Masks are currently not required in the pool areas at resorts.
> 
> Presumably, they won't be required while in the water (or on slides, etc.) at the water park?  But how can you wear one while moving about from one pool/slide to the other?  Where would you put it when getting in the water?
> 
> So would they consider not having masks required at all within the water park?



Other water parks in Orlando, Acquatica and Volcano bay, require the masks for shops and restaurants, and getting in, and recommend walking around.   But in general outside of those areas people were maskless.  Wet masks don't do anyone good.   I'd assume it would be similar since it's already been established by the other parks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eeyore daily said:


> I saw that exact same family.  It was really hard to enjoy the photos knowing they were openly disregarding the rules and I have no clue how old the child with downs was, but I do think he was over 2.
> 
> People like that make it hard to want to go back to Disney unless Disney allows for more forceful mask requirements.


I hope people are commenting on their photos about how inappropriate it is. Influencers need to be called out especially if they’re being unsafe or damaging a brand like Disney’s.


----------



## rteetz

They are really pushing the WDW ads here right now. I’ve seen several different ones over the past few days.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> They are really pushing the WDW ads here right now. I’ve seen several different ones over the past few days.


Same. You watching football too? The Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow one is on a ton here. And I choke up every damn time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> They are really pushing the WDW ads here right now. I’ve seen several different ones over the past few days.



I just saw the one with AKL in it.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I just saw the one with AKL in it.


Yep that’s the one I just saw. Had the Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow one last night. We get a lot of that ad with people wearing masks and highlights in MK and Mickey as well.


----------



## Leigh L

rteetz said:


> They are really pushing the WDW ads here right now. I’ve seen several different ones over the past few days.


Here too in Northern VA/DC, seeing many Disney vacation ads lately.

Our movie theatre is now operating with very limited capacity and running old movies with $5 tickets. Went yesterday for the first time as seat availability showed almost empty theatres. (Saw Guardians of the Galaxy, new to me, and DD and DH only on TV). When we walked in just before the previews, the "Great big beautiful tomorrow" vacation commercial was running.


----------



## Jennasis

Those asking about masks at water parks...DH and I have Discovery Cove tix in a week and a half and DH went and bought those waterproof clear lanyards pouches you put your cell phones in and we plan on wearing those all day with our masks in them so we can have easy access to them as we get in and out of the water and they will be dry.


----------



## J-Dog

BioInfoLib said:


> My husband and I were those unfortunate people back in September on Soaring. The entire family of 4 sitting next to him removed their masks the millisecond the lights went out. This was our very first ride on our very first day, and it nearly had us heading home 6 days early thinking we had made a horrible mistake going at all. No CM made any announcement before the ride to keep masks on, and seemed less than interested when we made that suggestion after the ride. Happily that was the most egregious incident of our week there, but the same entitled family took their masks off in the entire queue for SDMT later in the week (They were several parties ahead of us). I am all for high profile removal of such people.


I'm not ashamed to admit that would 100% be me. My mask would be off the instant no one was looking. But because of that, and in the best interest of Disney and other patrons, we have opted not to go until the mask requirement is gone. Clearly, by these last 2 pages of comments, the stress level of both CMs and mask-defiant patrons will decrease dramatically when masks are no more. 

I can't wait.  I miss Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They are really pushing the WDW ads here right now. I’ve seen several different ones over the past few days.



Here too - way more over the past week or so that like previous 2 months combined 

Honestly feels a bit weird as they have shut down NYC schools (back to full virtual) and my town is tetering on the edge, but sure, let's travel thousands of miles to be with thousands of people 

I don't blame Disney, just feels like an odd time of mixed signals / messaging


----------



## skeeter31

And the weirdest thing is, the amount of Disney commercials here in Tampa have dropped significantly. I haven’t seen the Christmas commercial in over a week and have only seen the Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow commercial once since it came out. But I am seeing a ton of commercials for Atlantis in the Bahamas.


----------



## andyman8

So here’s the deal: Disney looks at face coverings at this point as a Safety requirement, not a courtesy or precaution. Much like they’d stop certain attractions if a Guest stood up mid-ride, they can do the same if a Guest removes their face coverings. Obviously, this won’t be the case on every attraction, but I think people need to stop seeing face coverings at WDW through the lens of a courtesy measure and more through the lens of a safety measure. You can think its overkill or not, but if you’re going to WDW, it’s in your best interest to comply. I agree with @yulilin3 ’s assessment that the parks are absolutely getting worried about any spread being traced back to them (there seems to be a sense of urgency), especially as the narrative around this virus once again shifts. I’m not one to really want to get into a back-and-forth about face coverings, but again, if any of this doesn’t sound okay to you, I’d advise rescheduling.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

BioInfoLib said:


> My husband and I were those unfortunate people back in September on Soaring. The entire family of 4 sitting next to him removed their masks the millisecond the lights went out. This was our very first ride on our very first day, and it nearly had us heading home 6 days early thinking we had made a horrible mistake going at all. No CM made any announcement before the ride to keep masks on, and seemed less than interested when we made that suggestion after the ride. Happily that was the most egregious incident of our week there, but the same entitled family took their masks off in the entire queue for SDMT later in the week (They were several parties ahead of us). I am all for high profile removal of such people.


  Disney needs a text line.  Football stadiums have them.

The fact you saw the same group after several days says many many guests likely witnessed their behavior and were exposed and could have informed Disney.

A text is received, security pulls it up remotely on the security camera and bam, Disney can approach it many ways depending on the space and number of violators.

Everyone is on their phones so reporting is anonymous.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't blame Disney, just feels like an odd time of mixed signals / messaging


Might be selling the thought of a trip as a christmas gift for the family at a later date.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> Might be selling the thought of a trip as a christmas gift for the family at a later date.


Yeah the most recent one is themed in the vein of when you’re ready to plan for tomorrow, we’re here. Get that holiday gift money!


----------



## mlunsford

I was honestly upset when reading some of these posts about shaming the guest during the ride, etc. What has the world come to that we are so quick to be so nasty to other people? The ride may have been stopped because of a little one or a child with special needs that had removed their mask. Everyone is always so quick to be so nasty. Talk of zapping people through their magic bands, really? lol. It's dumbfounding how nasty the world has become.


----------



## skeeter31

mlunsford said:


> I was honestly upset when reading some of these posts about shaming the guest during the ride, etc. What has the world come to that we are so quick to be so nasty to other people? The ride may have been stopped because of a little one or a child with special needs that had removed their mask. Everyone is always so quick to be so nasty. Talk of zapping people through their magic bands, really? lol. It's dumbfounding how nasty the world has become.


I don’t think any ride is going to be stopped for a child removing their mask. The issues are entire families, or groups of adults, sitting down in the ride and the second they think they’re clear of eyes, they rip the masks off. Disney has cameras EVERYWHERE in the rides and will still see you every time. Just like when someone has their hand outside the ride vehicle and they make an announcement or stop the ride.

It’s not being nasty, it’s being fed up with the state of things and people flaunting the rules because they don’t feel they apply to them. There are plenty of people like that wandering around Disney, I’ve seen them, and unfortunately the only way to get through to them is shaming and discipline.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think any ride is going to be stopped for a child removing their mask. The issues are entire families, or groups of adults, sitting down in the ride and the second they think they’re clear of eyes, they rip the masks off. Disney has cameras EVERYWHERE in the rides and will still see you every time. Just like when someone has their hand outside the ride vehicle and they make an announcement or stop the ride.
> 
> It’s not being nasty, it’s being fed up with the state of things and people flaunting the rules because they don’t feel they apply to them. There are plenty of people like that wandering around Disney, I’ve seen them, and unfortunately the only way to get through to them is shaming and discipline.



It is also really annoying that people take their masks off for ride photos, which ruins it for anyone sharing that ride vehicle. People are just so selfish.

I will shame all day. We are in a pandemic. People need to stop thinking they are above safety rules.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

mlunsford said:


> I was honestly upset when reading some of these posts about shaming the guest during the ride, etc. What has the world come to that we are so quick to be so nasty to other people? The ride may have been stopped because of a little one or a child with special needs that had removed their mask. Everyone is always so quick to be so nasty. Talk of zapping people through their magic bands, really? lol. It's dumbfounding how nasty the world has become.


   Do a quick survey of people who want to go and can’t because of folks not following rules. We are the victims not the people breaking rules at Disney.


----------



## mlunsford

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Do a quick survey of people who want to go and can’t because of folks not following rules. We are the victims not the people breaking rules at Disney.


We have been one of those families with canceled vacations. I am not saying that breaking the rules is right AT ALL. I follow rules and expect my family to as well. My family will all be wearing masks to be able to go to Disney, the special needs son will not be going to the parks due to not being able to wear one. I just couldn't believe the responses from some of the people here, that's all I am saying. We are all free at the moment to voice our opinions.


----------



## New Mouse

mlunsford said:


> We have been one of those families with canceled vacations. I am not saying that breaking the rules is right AT ALL. I follow rules and expect my family to as well. My family will all be wearing masks to be able to go to Disney, the special needs son will not be going to the parks due to not being able to wear one. I just couldn't believe the responses from some of the people here, that's all I am saying. We are all free at the moment to voice our opinions.




I think when someones life is at stake its ok to shame a party to follow the rules.


----------



## J-Dog

New Mouse said:


> I think when someones life is at stake its ok to shame a party to follow the rules.


I little bit of a non-sequitur, but if someone is compromised to the point that Covid is likely to be life-threatening, then voluntarily going to a place full of potential disease carriers is probably not the smartest move in the first place.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

mlunsford said:


> We have been one of those families with canceled vacations. I am not saying that breaking the rules is right AT ALL. I follow rules and expect my family to as well. My family will all be wearing masks to be able to go to Disney, the special needs son will not be going to the parks due to not being able to wear one. I just couldn't believe the responses from some of the people here, that's all I am saying. We are all free at the moment to voice our opinions.


  Yeah I get your point, the fact I used the word “victim” about not getting a vacation goes to show I need an internet break.  Holy bananas haha i am getting carried away.

  That said being frustrated with rule breakers is completely understandable, if venting here or discussing options for Disney helps people a little, I get it.
     I just canceled all my Thanksgiving plans since patients are now on “rationed care” here.
  I need a vacation.  I miss my family.


----------



## mlunsford

Hugs to you! This is a difficult time for everyone. I am just one who tries to look for the good in everyone (benefit of the doubt kind of person) so this time is very difficult for me when I see so much hostility. I try to put myself in other's shoes all of the time.
I hope you are able to see your family soon.


----------



## tbssenterprises

Hello.  Supposed to go to WDW right after Thanksgiving.  Any Covid updates?  Anyone returning and testing positive.  Just don't know what to do.  Was there in September and felt very safe.  Things have changed a bit now.  Would love to hear from those who have been there or who know someone who just returned.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mlunsford said:


> I was honestly upset when reading some of these posts about shaming the guest during the ride, etc. What has the world come to that we are so quick to be so nasty to other people? The ride may have been stopped because of a little one or a child with special needs that had removed their mask.



That’s not who this is about. Pop into any of the big Disney fan Facebook groups. Adults talk about sneaking masks off inside rides and shows all the time, take photos without them proudly. There are people who are going to WDW fully intending on bending the rules. It’s infuriating.

I also don’t understand how a theme park that has made it VERY clear what the rules are is considered to be shaming guests if they enforce the rule publicly. The rule you read when you buy your tickets, hear when you’re walking through the parks, and see on signage everywhere. Everyone has been informed of the mask requirement. Guess what. If a guest doesn’t want to be embarrassed for breaking the rule? Don’t break the rule! Super easy.


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> That’s not who this is about. Pop into any of the big Disney fan Facebook groups. Adults talk about sneaking masks off inside rides and shows all the time, take photos without them proudly. There are people who are going to WDW fully intending on bending the rules.
> 
> I also don’t understand how a theme park that has made it VERY clear what the rules are is considered to be shaming guests if they enforce the rule publicly. The rule you read when you buy your tickets, hear when you’re walking through the parks, and see on signage everywhere. Guess what. If a guest doesn’t want to be embarrassed for breaking the rule? Don’t break the rule! Super easy.


I honestly think it's time to start sending a message. They really need to kick a few rule breakers out.


----------



## rpb718

When I was leaving AK a few weeks back, I passed by a CM and was looking his way (my right).  All of a sudden, he yelled towards someone past me on the left that had just left the park and promptly took their mask off.  I stopped in my tracks not knowing he was looking past me and our eyes locked afterwards and he apologized to me.  I said it was no problem and to keep up the good work.

I'll be happy if the increased CM enforcement continues post-mask.  Line cutters - I'm looking at you.


----------



## jlwhitney

andyman8 said:


> So here’s the deal: Disney looks at face coverings at this point as a Safety requirement, not a courtesy or precaution. Much like they’d stop certain attractions if a Guest stood up mid-ride, they can do the same if a Guest removes their face coverings. Obviously, this won’t be the case on every attraction, but I think people need to stop seeing face coverings at WDW through the lens of a courtesy measure and more through the lens of a safety measure. You can think its overkill or not, but if you’re going to WDW, it’s in your best interest to comply. I agree with @yulilin3 ’s assessment that the parks are absolutely getting worried about any spread being traced back to them (there seems to be a sense of urgency), especially as the narrative around this virus once again shifts. I’m not one to really want to get into a back-and-forth about face coverings, but again, if any of this doesn’t sound okay to you, I’d advise rescheduling.



My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.


----------



## Clockwork

jlwhitney said:


> My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.


We will go back to no masks, once the vaccine is widespread and the virus is contained the masks will be gone. Don’t let it make you feel hopeless, it will get better, it will just take time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwhitney said:


> My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.



Why in the world would they keep them forever when it’s such a pain to enforce during an actual pandemic?


----------



## gottalovepluto

tbssenterprises said:


> Hello.  Supposed to go to WDW right after Thanksgiving.  Any Covid updates?  Anyone returning and testing positive.  Just don't know what to do.  Was there in September and felt very safe.  Things have changed a bit now.  Would love to hear from those who have been there or who know someone who just returned.


There have been no public cases traced back that we know about.

FL has no COVID rules, OC tries. Outside of Disney all bets are off. MDE might be great or the ride from COVID hell. Your gamble.

The crowds are definitely bigger than in Sept, capacity on buses & rides have been increased some. Mask compliance is probably very similar to Sept. I went for a week and besides some noses peeking out here or there I only had one instance of blatantly ignoring M rules (Three Caballeros ride, no CM to see them as they whipped masks off once we left on the boat and put them back on when we came I knew this was a possibility and was ok with the risk (still wish they’d have been kicked out of the park and their tickets cancelled but we can’t get everything we want ). )


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.


Breathe. They will go away. They have a business to run and want to get back to enticing every person possible to come. It’s just gonna take time for all this to pass


----------



## only hope

J-Dog said:


> I little bit of a non-sequitur, but if someone is compromised to the point that Covid is likely to be life-threatening, then voluntarily going to a place full of potential disease carriers is probably not the smartest move in the first place.



Healthy people get seriously ill and sometimes die too. Around 10% of survivors have long-term health problems, such as chronic fatigue syndrome; most of these people never needed inpatient care. Some didn’t even show symptoms initially. So _everyone_ in a public place needs to take the potential threat to their health and to the health of the people around them seriously and follow the transmission-reducing practices.



tbssenterprises said:


> Hello.  Supposed to go to WDW right after Thanksgiving.  Any Covid updates?  Anyone returning and testing positive.  Just don't know what to do.  Was there in September and felt very safe.  Things have changed a bit now.  Would love to hear from those who have been there or who know someone who just returned.



I’m a semi-local, an hour away. Been in Aug, Sept, and last week. Each trip was more crowded. Last week was unsafe. Very hard to distance on most walkways because too many people were allowed in. The capacity is too high. Also, plexiglass has been put up and distancing eliminated in some queues and on some attractions. Omnimovers are no longer distanced. I looked at wait times a few times this week and they were significantly lower than when we were there last week. I’m guessing that means there were less people, and perhaps there was room to easily distance. But it is certainly possible to be there on a busy day with crowded walkways now that the maximum capacity has been raised beyond a safe limit. The only positive is masks- compliance was much higher this time, after a certain point in queues (typically the normal entrance) you are no longer allowed to eat and drink, and the wording about masks on signs and in audio has gotten tougher.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

Here now and have had a mostly good experience so far. It’s a little odd as the resort seems less busy but parks are more crowded than when we were here last in October.

Only issue I had was today on RotR. Was in line and the family behind us (2 parents and 3 teens) kept crowding in on us. I put up with it for a while as I do understand that you often get in those blind corner turns and not sure if the group ahead of you are on their next mark or not. However, this was constant and they were right on us. The daughter didn’t wear her mask the entire way through and was using it as a chinstrap. Well, we got to one of the last rock rooms where they have the markers offset so the two paths that run side by side don’t have different groups standing right beside each other. We were standing on our mark which was on the end at the curve when the Dad of the family actually bumped into my backpack. By this time I had enough so I turned and asked if they were planning on riding the ride with us. He said “no, we’re going to ride together.” I replied with “well, you think you could go back to your mark and give us some space?” Admittedly, I said it very stern and he immediately told me that we should be 6’ from the person ahead of us in line. I quickly let him know that we were standing on our mark and pointed down at it. He looked down and it must have dawned on him at that point that everything was offset so groups weren’t standing beside each other and backed their way to their mark (which they paused at for about 10 seconds or so before this whole thing transpired, so they knew it was there). He went on to say that he had already had Covid so we couldn’t get it from him and that “an epidemic makes people act like jerks”. 

I left it at that and didn’t say anything else. They backed off. The rest of the wait I’m standing there thinking, “Dude, you tell me I should be 6’ away from the next group, but you knock into my backpack while it’s on my back?” You know your closer than you should be. You know your in the wrong. I don’t think the Mom looked up from her phone the entire time.

They ended up in the briefing room (with BB8 and Rey) with us. The girl didn’t have her mask on and another guest who was beside them pointed it out to the cast member and the cast member just made a general announcement about masks (which is less confrontational) but then turned away and never actually said anything to her directly when she ignored the warning. Her brother ended up calling her out and she put it on.

This is my 3rd trip since reopening and this was the biggest issue we’ve had. We rode several other rides after and absolutely no problems and generally good mask compliance. I did see several eating and drinking in line (which I thought was changed recently) and no cast members said anything. I don’t think anyone is going to say anything or even care when you pull down or lift up for a sip and mask up right after, but some were masks hanging on one ear.

I also saw a cast member that was watching the exit of a store walk out in the street and ask a kid (pre-teen) to put a mask on. I could see his mom was in the process of getting one out of their stroller. She handed it to him and he slipped a neck gator on. The cast member told him that neck gators weren’t permitted and waited for him to put on an approved mask. Kudos to that CM for seeing it through.


----------



## gottalovepluto

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Here now and have had a mostly good experience so far. It’s a little odd as the resort seems less busy but parks are more crowded than when we were here last in October.
> 
> Only issue I had was today on RotR. Was in line and the family behind us (2 parents and 3 teens) kept crowding in on us. I put up with it for a while as I do understand that you often get in those blind corner turns and not sure if the group ahead of you are on their next mark or not. However, this was constant and they were right on us. The daughter didn’t wear her mask the entire way through and was using it as a chinstrap. Well, we got to one of the last rock rooms where they have the markers offset so the two paths that run side by side don’t have different groups standing right beside each other. We were standing on our mark which was on the end at the curve when the Dad of the family actually bumped into my backpack. By this time I had enough so I turned and asked if they were planning on riding the ride with us. He said “no, we’re going to ride together.” I replied with “well, you think you could go back to your mark and give us some space?” Admittedly, I said it very stern and he immediately told me that we should be 6’ from the person ahead of us in line. I quickly let him know that we were standing on our mark and pointed down at it. He looked down and it must have dawned on him at that point that everything was offset so groups weren’t standing beside each other and backed their way to their mark (which they paused at for about 10 seconds or so before this whole thing transpired, so they knew it was there). He went on to say that he had already had Covid so we couldn’t get it from him and that “an epidemic makes people act like jerks”.
> 
> I left it at that and didn’t say anything else. They backed off. The rest of the wait I’m standing there thinking, “Dude, you tell me I should be 6’ away from the next group, but you knock into my backpack while it’s on my back?” You know your closer than you should be. You know your in the wrong. I don’t think the Mom looked up from her phone the entire time.
> 
> They ended up in the briefing room (with BB8 and Rey) with us. The girl didn’t have her mask on and another guest who was beside them pointed it out to the cast member and the cast member just made a general announcement about masks (which is less confrontational) but then turned away and never actually said anything to her directly when she ignored the warning. Her brother ended up calling her out and she put it on.
> 
> This is my 3rd trip since reopening and this was the biggest issue we’ve had. We rode several other rides after and absolutely no problems and generally good mask compliance. I did see several eating and drinking in line (which I thought was changed recently) and no cast members said anything. I don’t think anyone is going to say anything or even care when you pull down or lift up for a sip and mask up right after, but some were masks hanging on one ear.
> 
> I also saw a cast member that was watching the exit of a store walk out in the street and ask a kid (pre-teen) to put a mask on. I could see his mom was in the process of getting one out of their stroller. She handed it to him and he slipped a neck gator on. The cast member told him that neck gators weren’t permitted and waited for him to put on an approved mask. Kudos to that CM for seeing it through.


You reminded me I saw multiple instances of CMs telling folks to put masks on/up (mostly up, the on was me walking out my hotel maskless at like 8am in complete espresso-less oblivion ). I honestly thought they did a great job. However I didn’t deal with anything like you did, basically everyone I met was trying to stay in their designated space.

If you don’t think the CM handled your situation appropriately don’t hesitate to drop WDW Guest Services an email.

(Btw GOOD for you keeping your cool!! I would have definitely struggled to stay silent with some jerk making snide comments but it’s waaaay the right move!)


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> Why in the world would they keep them forever when it’s such a pain to enforce during an actual pandemic?



This, 1000%. There is absolutely no way masks would be enforced when the virus is neutralized. Will Disney continue the mask policy after a vaccine is widely distributed? Extremely likely. Maybe like 2-3 months after masks are deemed no longer necessary, but just as an extra level of precaution. It might not even be that long after they’re no longer necessary because of how much harder it’ll be to enforce and they don’t want to put their CMs through that if it’s not absolutely necessary.

If looking at having to wear masks in a world where covid is “contained” with low level positivity rates and almost non-existent death totals then there’s a societal problem far beyond Disney. But that’s a hypothetical bridge I don’t envision us needing to cross

But I wouldn’t plan a trip in 2021 with the thought of not wearing a mask in mind. Even if it’s this time next year, I wouldn’t bank on being able to go without one. It’s possible, but I just wouldn’t book a trip if it’s a make or break issue and expect the mask policy to be gone. We’re probably looking at 2022 for that scenario to come into picture


----------



## one_cat

Mit88 said:


> This, 1000%. There is absolutely no way masks would be enforced when the virus is neutralized. Will Disney continue the mask policy after a vaccine is widely distributed? Extremely likely. Maybe like 2-3 months after masks are deemed no longer necessary, but just as an extra level of precaution. It might not even be that long after they’re no longer necessary because of how much harder it’ll be to enforce and they don’t want to put their CMs through that if it’s not absolutely necessary.
> 
> If looking at having to wear masks in a world where covid is “contained” with low level positivity rates and almost non-existent death totals then there’s a societal problem far beyond Disney. But that’s a hypothetical bridge I don’t envision us needing to cross
> 
> But I wouldn’t plan a trip in 2021 with the thought of not wearing a mask in mind. Even if it’s this time next year, I wouldn’t bank on being able to go without one. It’s possible, but I just wouldn’t book a trip if it’s a make or break issue and expect the mask policy to be gone. We’re probably looking at 2022 for that scenario to come into picture


I hear people all the time talk about how much safer they feel with masks and how they should be enforced forever.  I can imagine a huge backlash if Disney were to drop the mandate.  I could see them dropping mask requirements outside but I could imagine a scenario where masks could be enforced in queue lines and inside buildings for years.  It’s also going to be very difficult to identify that point where the virus is deemed gone.  It’s a huge gray area and the virus could start increasing again if precautions are dropped.  Even a vaccine which is 95 percent effective does not provide perfect protection and there is a real fear that you could be that 5%.


----------



## one_cat

SaintsManiac said:


> It is also really annoying that people take their masks off for ride photos, which ruins it for anyone sharing that ride vehicle. People are just so selfish.
> 
> I will shame all day. We are in a pandemic. People need to stop thinking they are above safety rules.


Personally that part doesn’t bother me.  We wore our masks all the time in September but I deleted all the ride pictures with masks in other words all the ride pictures.  I have no interest in those.


----------



## paradesintherain

Here's the mask debate again! 

Masks are here to stay until Disney says they aren't. Your personal comfort with people removing masks is irrelevant because Disney says they must remain on.


----------



## andyman8

jlwhitney said:


> My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.


I can say without a doubt that there will be a day when face coverings are no longer required at WDW, and the encouraging vaccine news certainly gives me hope. It’ll be some time before the requirement is dropped but it will be. Disney itself is telling Guests on its website that if you’re unable to wear a face covering, “reschedule your visit to a later time.” That implies that there will be a time when they are not required.


----------



## osufeth24

I know it won't happen, but I wouldn't hate if the distancing in the queue lines stayed.  It's nice not having a kid or someone not paying attention run into the back of your legs lol


----------



## osufeth24

I'm about to drive up to panhandle for a few days for thanksgiving (just going to be my parents and I), they asked if I wanted to go out to eat anywhere.  I told them no, because I feel safer at Disney than I do where they live (all the restaurants up there at 100% capacity).  The population is much smaller, but they have  higher positivity rates than Orange county does.


----------



## abs1978

osufeth24 said:


> I know it won't happen, but I wouldn't hate if the distancing in the queue lines stayed.  It's nice not having a kid or someone not paying attention run into the back of your legs lol



I would be thrilled to never, ever hear "fill in all the available space" ever again.  It's so uncomfortable--and smelly--being smushed up against strangers.  I actually see some of the distancing staying.  Probably not 6 feet but maybe 3.


----------



## Henwen88

abs1978 said:


> I would be thrilled to never, ever hear "fill in all the available space" ever again.  It's so uncomfortable--and smelly--being smushed up against strangers.  I actually see some of the distancing staying.  Probably not 6 feet but maybe 3.


 Right?!?  My claustrophobic (and perhaps sometimes slightly misanthropic?) self looooves this.  As soon as those fireworks return, I will be there smiling hugely (behind my mask, of course)!


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> My Issue is it feels so unlikely they will ever go back to no masks and they will be required going forward forever. Just feels so hopefless.



Like everyone else said, they won't be around forever. You may see more people choose to keep wearing them, but that's different.

I fully expect Disney to keep the requirement longer than most, but on the flipside of that - if more and more places drop the requirement quicker than we think (we really have no idea what's going to happen with vaccine timeline, just a lot of guessing at this point) and Disney becomes the only holdout (especially in theme-park vacation destinations), I can see that being an issue with people going on vacation. A lot of "I don't have to wear it anywhere but here", or "I'm vaccinated"...Yes, it's their house, their rules, but just saying I can see issues in the future.

I actually think cities, once vaccinations really ramp up, will be quicker to drop mask mandate than most of us are predicting.

I do wish social distancing could stay as I agree it's nice not to have people on top of me.

Anyways, things are looking up!!!


----------



## osufeth24

I'll be somewhat interested to see when Orange County drops it.  I'm not sure if the article was posted here, but I read AdventHealth here in Orlando will be the first hospital to get vaccines in FL


----------



## karen4546

We were @ WDW last week.  We got to see the fireworks from our room on Monday night.  The next day, we were @ MK and we were watching the castle projections, and people were relatively space out.  Why couldn't they bring back the fireworks  as long as park capacity remains the same?


----------



## yulilin3

I'll be interested to see the approach of Disney management for CM and masks. The general public will most likely have the option to wear them or not but i believe once Disney drops the mandate the CM will not have that option.  I know my DD feels reassured when she's wearing her mask at work,  not sure how she'll feel if/ when Disney tells all CM they can't wear them anymore


----------



## yulilin3

karen4546 said:


> We were @ WDW last week.  We got to see the fireworks from our room on Monday night.  The next day, we were @ MK and we were watching the castle projections, and people were relatively space out.  Why couldn't they bring back the fireworks  as long as park capacity remains the same?


Saving money


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I'll be interested to see the approach of Disney management for CM and masks. The general public will most likely have the option to wear them or not but i believe once Disney drops the mandate the CM will not have that option.  I know my DD feels reassured when she's wearing her mask at work,  not sure how she'll feel if/ when Disney tells all CM they can't wear them anymore



I really can't imagine them dropping it until they feel it's completely safe to do so


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Like everyone else said, they won't be around forever. You may see more people choose to keep wearing them, but that's different.
> 
> I fully expect Disney to keep the requirement longer than most, but on the flipside of that - if more and more places drop the requirement quicker than we think (we really have no idea what's going to happen with vaccine timeline, just a lot of guessing at this point) and Disney becomes the only holdout (especially in theme-park vacation destinations), I can see that being an issue with people going on vacation. A lot of "I don't have to wear it anywhere but here", or "I'm vaccinated"...Yes, it's their house, their rules, but just saying I can see issues in the future.
> 
> I actually think cities, once vaccinations really ramp up, will be quicker to drop mask mandate than most of us are predicting.
> 
> I do wish social distancing could stay as I agree it's nice not to have people on top of me.
> 
> Anyways, things are looking up!!!



Maybe, but there are big groups of people that also think they should stay around forever. Just doesn't feel hopeful. I miss Disney and we won't be back till no masks. We just did Dollywood and it was cold and the masks are just miserable and they barely enforced them which was the only way we survived. Dollywood allows walking and eating/drinking, to take off for pictures (actually encouraged) and really walking around very little enforcement.  We don't wear them much wear we live since so few places required them here and many don't wear either, and the crazy part is our numbers are very controlled here.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I really can't imagine them dropping it until they feel it's completely safe to do so


Oh yeah,  100% agree,  I just don't think the cm will have the option to wear them or not like the guests will, which is obviously what happened before.  I just know that some CM will feel better wearing them even if it's a false sense of security.


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> Maybe, but there are big groups of people that also think they should stay around forever. Just doesn't feel hopeful. I miss Disney and we won't be back till no masks. We just did Dollywood and it was cold and the masks are just miserable and they barely enforced them which was the only way we survived. Dollywood allows walking and eating/drinking, to take off for pictures (actually encouraged) and really walking around very little enforcement.  We don't wear them much wear we live since so few places required them here and many don't wear either, and the crazy part is our numbers are very controlled here.



The real majority (silent majority) of mask wearers don't want to wear masks forever. 

We were them because we have to (and we should), but as soon as requirements are dropped, most of us will be thrilled to put away our masks!


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## SaintsManiac

paradesintherain said:


> Here's the mask debate again!
> 
> Masks are here to stay until Disney says they aren't. Your personal comfort with people removing masks is irrelevant because Disney says they must remain on.



Yep here it is! It shouldn’t be such a big deal, but it is. It’s going to keep coming up.


----------



## osufeth24

Whenever this ends and masks aren't required, I'm gonna have to figure out what I'm going to do with 40 some masks I have LOL


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> The real majority (silent majority) of mask wearers don't want to wear masks forever.
> 
> We were them because we have to (and we should), but as soon as requirements are dropped, most of us will be thrilled to put away our masks!



Exactly! It’s a very big leap to say that because someone doesn’t mind wearing a mask that they think masks should be around forever.

I am very pro mask but I certainly do not want masks to be around forever  I don’t care about wearing them - they don’t bother me at all, in fact sometimes I forget to take it off when I get back in the car after going inside somewhere. But I still don’t want to wear one forever.

Even though masks don’t bother me, when transmission is low enough for it to be safe, I’ll be happy to be done with them. I want to see my kids smiles at WDW again! And honestly, everyone else’s smiles too!

I also don’t want to keep doing mask laundry


----------



## osufeth24

I didn't recognize a co worker one time because they DIDN'T have a mask on, and i had never seen their full face before lol


----------



## Lewisc

SmartyBacon said:


> All this stuff will disappear gradually and mostly unofficially IMHO. They probably won't renew the contract for the temperature takers, the enforcement for face coverings will become more lax, particularly outside. The distance markers will wear away and they won't be replaced. I don't see them making any sort of grand announcement saying everything is back to normal.


I couldn't disagree more. Disney has union contracts. I sort of agree with respect to distance markers. Plexiglass and mask compliance may reduce the need for strict distancing all places.


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

Recently saw a poster on a Facebook group say that no one should travel to Disney because all the workers are at risk. Which is 100% true, the risk is there. But...if no one travels to Disney, wouldn’t the workers also be at risk of losing their jobs because no one is coming to the parks to spend money? I was just curious what others thought.


----------



## jlwhitney

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep here it is! It shouldn’t be such a big deal, but it is. It’s going to keep coming up.



Its a big deal because not everyone can handle them well no matter how much they try, people seem to forget that.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Whenever this ends and masks aren't required, I'm gonna have to figure out what I'm going to do with 40 some masks I have LOL


The reason why i haven't bought any,  other than the blue,  disposable ones


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> The reason why i haven't bought any,  other than the blue,  disposable ones


haha, i figured if I'm going to have to wear one every day at work and when i go out, I might as well have fun with it and be fashionable.  Everyone at work looks to see what type of mask I got on today lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.




Exactly.


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> haha, i figured if I'm going to have to wear one every day at work and when i go out, I might as well have fun with it and be fashionable.  Everyone at work looks to see what type of mask I got on today lol




I have a child in school and her collection is pretty big now. She said she "needs variety."


----------



## KittyKitty

(My fantasy)
I think masks are here to stay for the ones who want to prevent infection once the vaccine is available.  Like most viruses, Covid-19 may not disappear, but the vaccine will help the body fight off the virus once exposed.
I myself have not had a cold/flu for a year. Normally I would have 3-4 colds that last a month. So me wearing a mask will become a normal.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.



If it's on Facebook, due to the sheer number of users one can find "big groups" for or against just about anything and everything there.  There's probably "pro-line cutting" and "anti-fireworks" groups out there.


----------



## woody337

osufeth24 said:


> Whenever this ends and masks aren't required, I'm gonna have to figure out what I'm going to do with 40 some masks I have LOL


Burn them!!!! LOL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FutureDisneyEventPlanner said:


> Recently saw a poster on a Facebook group say that no one should travel to Disney because all the workers are at risk. Which is 100% true, the risk is there. But...if no one travels to Disney, wouldn’t the workers also be at risk of losing their jobs because no one is coming to the parks to spend money? I was just curious what others thought.



It is hard to comment too much as it gets political quickly but the only real options are for businesses to open so people can get paid or to pay workers to not come in to work (either via their company or the government).  You can't really just shut everything down for a year+ and not provide money


That said, I have tons of mixed emotions around when I see people traveling down to WDW now or even see their commercials .... Numbers are going the wrong way and CDC is advising not traveling for Thanksgiving, etc. - I know we cancelled our Thanksgiving plans (was just over to my mom's house, would stay within our state) and are staying home.

So feels weird to have that take on one hand and then on the other be ok with traveling to WDW - but also know that if no one goes they will layoff more people (and Disney is doing the best they can to be as safe as possible, but still not as safe as not going)

So lots of mixed messaging and emotions and over thinking and obviously not helping my overall anxiety levels


----------



## jlwhitney

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.



I am in many different facebooks groups and there are the side of people that think schools and, shopping and theme parks should never remove the requirements. Also read others argue they should stay around because it allows immune suppressed people to be able to navigate society more safely.


----------



## Farro

jlwhitney said:


> I am in many different facebooks groups and there are the side of people that think schools and, shopping and theme parks should never remove the requirements. Also read others argue they should stay around because it allows immune suppressed people to be able to navigate society more safely.



Well, the first thing you need to do is get off of Facebook!


----------



## FutureDisneyEventPlanner

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is hard to comment too much as it gets political quickly but the only real options are for businesses to open so people can get paid or to pay workers to not come in to work (either via their company or the government).  You can't really just shut everything down for a year+ and not provide money
> 
> 
> That said, I have tons of mixed emotions around when I see people traveling down to WDW now or even see their commercials .... Numbers are going the wrong way and CDC is advising not traveling for Thanksgiving, etc. - I know we cancelled our Thanksgiving plans (was just over to my mom's house, would stay within our state) and are staying home.
> 
> So feels weird to have that take on one hand and then on the other be ok with traveling to WDW - but also know that if no one goes they will layoff more people (and Disney is doing the best they can to be as safe as possible, but still not as safe as not going)
> 
> So lots of mixed messaging and emotions and over thinking and obviously not helping my overall anxiety levels


Totally agree! It’s basically a Catch 22 situation


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Well, the first thing you need to do is get off of Facebook!



Some has been in the news also. It’s crazy but it’s something to be aware of since no one knows what will happen.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Farro said:


> Well, the first thing you need to do is get off of Facebook!


Agreed. Facebook is not a good source for news.


----------



## Princess Merida

tbssenterprises said:


> Hello.  Supposed to go to WDW right after Thanksgiving.  Any Covid updates?  Anyone returning and testing positive.  Just don't know what to do.  Was there in September and felt very safe.  Things have changed a bit now.  Would love to hear from those who have been there or who know someone who just returned.


We were there Nov 4-11.  Flew Southwest and used Magical Express and Tony Hinds for transport.  We stayed at Universal and Disney hotels and went to both Universal parks and Hollywood Studios.  Home 12 days and no symptoms for any of the 4 of us.  Enjoy your trip if you decide to go!


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> *Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? *I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.



Women that have enjoyed not having to spend a ton of money on makeup?

Joking aside, I’m sure there are some that do hope they’re mandated forever, hypochondriacs maybe, but for the most part it’s not keeping them mandated, it’s as you said, normalizing the use of them beyond the pandemic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> I would be thrilled to never, ever hear "fill in all the available space" ever again.  It's so uncomfortable--and smelly--being smushed up against strangers.  I actually see some of the distancing staying.  Probably not 6 feet but maybe 3.


I don’t see any distance staying. The parks were not physically built for distancing, distancing costs Disney man hours to maintain the stickers and loses them money in shops and restaurants.


----------



## gottalovepluto

karen4546 said:


> We were @ WDW last week.  We got to see the fireworks from our room on Monday night.  The next day, we were @ MK and we were watching the castle projections, and people were relatively space out.  Why couldn't they bring back the fireworks  as long as park capacity remains the same?


$$$$$$$

It’s not that Disney can’t, they just don’t need to. They can’t make the same amount of money they used to on fireworks right now (parties, dining packages) and indeed they might lose money if it doesn’t drive a bunch more people into the park at night to buy stuff.


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Women that have enjoyed not having to spend a ton of money on makeup?
> 
> Joking aside, I’m sure there are some that do hope they’re mandated forever, hypochondriacs maybe, but for the most part it’s not keeping them mandated, it’s as you said, normalizing the use of them beyond the pandemic.


People like to "feel" safe .. and just like we have put up with the TSA for 2 decades, some will gladly accept and embrace mask mandates forever as a "new normal" if they "feel" safer. 

But . .if people WANT to go back to doing fun things in big groups again .. we just simply need to "get over" social distancing eventually. That cannot (and will not) last (I mean it is already dying out in most places).  It's impossible to do unless everyone is staying home and capacity at every place of business is severely reduced forever. (Which just means a lot of places would simply go out of business permanently ..including some smaller theme parks).


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> People like to "feel" safe .. and just like we have put up with the TSA for 2 decades, some will gladly accept and embrace mask mandates forever as a "new normal" if they "feel" safer.
> 
> But . .if people WANT to go back to doing fun things in big groups again .. we just simply need to "get over" social distancing eventually. That cannot (and will not) last (I mean it is already dying out in most places).  It's impossible to do unless everyone is staying home and capacity at every place of business is severely reduced forever. (Which just means a lot of places would simply go out of business permanently ..including some smaller theme parks).


I don’t think masks and the TSA are anywhere near the same thing. The TSA does much more than just make people feel safe. It’s not like the security checkpoints at WDW that used to be more for show. TSA actually serves a purpose.

I would love for social distancing to remain forever. Not having people crashing into my back in queues, or having to get up close and personal with sweaty people in the outdoor line for HM. I’m fine never doing anything in a big crowd again. I enjoy walking around and giving people space as they walk past me, or hopping off the sidewalk into the road to let someone pass when walking outside. It’s been nice for us.


----------



## rteetz

https://dclfan.com/news/disney-cruise-line-extends-suspension-of-all-departures/


----------



## Leigh L

abs1978 said:


> I would be thrilled to never, ever hear "fill in all the available space" ever again.  It's so uncomfortable--and smelly--being smushed up against strangers.  I actually see some of the distancing staying.  Probably not 6 feet but maybe 3.


I wouldn't mind some permanent spacing at any level!

We were over at Muppets about 2 weeks ago, and the CM assigned our marker and they gave specific directives about distancing, protocols, etc. Then a few minutes later before the doors to the show opened, the original recording began to run. (Paraphrased)  "Be sure to move all the way forward and fill up all available space." 

It was just one of those moments, lol.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think masks and the TSA are anywhere near the same thing. The TSA does much more than just make people feel safe. It’s not like the security checkpoints at WDW that used to be more for show. TSA actually serves a purpose.
> 
> I would love for social distancing to remain forever. Not having people crashing into my back in queues, or having to get up close and personal with sweaty people in the outdoor line for HM. I’m fine never doing anything in a big crowd again. I enjoy walking around and giving people space as they walk past me, or hopping off the sidewalk into the road to let someone pass when walking outside. It’s been nice for us.


TSA was perhaps an extreme example, but my point is we embraced that inconvenience (eventually) because it makes us feel safer rather than complaining too hard on its "inconvenience" or "lack of freedom".

Oh .. I'm sure some people WANT social distancing to remain (more than masks) .. you bring up some great points of NOT having to be shoulder-to-shoulder with sweaty people anymore .. but the only way to do that is to reduce max capacities on all sorts of things, theme parks, sporting events, concerts, restaurants, bars, movie theaters.  What price are WE willing to pay for a Disney World ticket that ensures that max capacity never goes much higher than what they are having today? Double the ticket price? Triple?

But, another good thing to come of the pandemic is that more (not all) people will be more aware of their surroundings.


----------



## PrincessV

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.


Right? I've literally not seen a single person say they want masks to be required forever.  But I, for one, very much hope masks will continue to be _allowed _at WDW going forward. I can't get the flu vaccine and am highly susceptible to complications from the flu: being allowed to wear a mask during high-risk months would be really, really nice.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That said, I have tons of mixed emotions around when I see people traveling down to WDW now or even see their commercials .... Numbers are going the wrong way and CDC is advising not traveling for Thanksgiving, etc.


Same. I live in a heavy tourism area west of WDW and know a LOT of our businesses depend on tourism... but seeing soooo many out of state plates this week, just as FL's numbers are spiking again, is really unnerving. And yet, am I going to WDW in a couple weeks? Yep. Though, to be fair, I'm also taking huge levels of precautions to protect myself and others (masks on in public, no indoor dining, etc.) that I'm willing to bet at least half of our visitors don't do. At least, that's my rationalization. So yeah - mixed emotions, for sure.


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Right? I've literally not seen a single person say they want masks to be required forever.  But I, for one, very much hope masks will continue to be _allowed _at WDW going forward. I can't get the flu vaccine and am highly susceptible to complications from the flu: being allowed to wear a mask during high-risk months would be really, really nice.
> 
> 
> Same. I live in a heavy tourism area west of WDW and know a LOT of our businesses depend on tourism... but seeing soooo many out of state plates this week, just as FL's numbers are spiking again, is really unnerving. And yet, am I going to WDW in a couple weeks? Yep. Though, to be fair, I'm also taking huge levels of precautions to protect myself and others (masks on in public, no indoor dining, etc.) that I'm willing to bet at least half of our visitors don't do. At least, that's my rationalization. So yeah - mixed emotions, for sure.


Medical/ surgical/ blue masks have always been allowed at WDW, you won't have an issue.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Medical/ surgical/ blue masks have always been allowed at WDW, you won't have an issue.



Exactly. You've always been able to wear a surgical mask pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t see any distance staying. The parks were not physically built for distancing, distancing costs Disney man hours to maintain the stickers and loses them money in shops and restaurants.


Distancing works because the parks are at low capacity. Imagine how horrible the winding lines would be at 60%? Once we are past the Rona, Disney will want to pack as many people in the parks as possible.


----------



## JacknSally

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is hard to comment too much as it gets political quickly but the only real options are for businesses to open so people can get paid or to pay workers to not come in to work (either via their company or the government).  You can't really just shut everything down for a year+ and not provide money
> 
> 
> That said, I have tons of mixed emotions around when I see people traveling down to WDW now or even see their commercials .... Numbers are going the wrong way and CDC is advising not traveling for Thanksgiving, etc. - I know we cancelled our Thanksgiving plans (was just over to my mom's house, would stay within our state) and are staying home.
> 
> So feels weird to have that take on one hand and then on the other be ok with traveling to WDW - but also know that if no one goes they will layoff more people (and Disney is doing the best they can to be as safe as possible, but still not as safe as not going)
> 
> So lots of mixed messaging and emotions and over thinking and obviously not helping my overall anxiety levels



*Thank you for summing up so well the exact debate my husband and I have been having about our trip next week.  We see all sides to the issues and it really just feels like there's just no great solution right now.*


----------



## disland7

tbssenterprises said:


> Hello.  Supposed to go to WDW right after Thanksgiving.  Any Covid updates?  Anyone returning and testing positive.  Just don't know what to do.  Was there in September and felt very safe.  Things have changed a bit now.  Would love to hear from those who have been there or who know someone who just returned.


I took my family (5 kids, 2 parents, 1 grandparent) and rented a house for 4 weeks. We went to Disney every weekday for a 3-5 hours. We had a pool at the house and had groceries delivered for the most part. We felt very safe at Disney. Disney springs was majorly crowded so I didn’t go there in the evenings or weekends after my first experience. We have been back for 7 days and no symptoms from anyone.


----------



## skeeter31

The one thing I’d like to see stay at WDW, that really is doable to have remain, is the enhanced cleaning in the resort rooms. Grosses me out that things like the remote control, thermostat, phone, and door knobs had to be specifically named by Disney as things they are now cleaning. Wonder when the last time those things were sanitized prior to the shut down? Eww


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> The one thing I’d like to see stay at WDW, that really is doable to have remain, is the enhanced cleaning in the resort rooms. Grosses me out that things like the remote control, thermostat, phone, and door knobs had to be specifically named by Disney as things they are now cleaning. Wonder when the last time those things were sanitized prior to the shut down? Eww



But also, we want to see full housekeeping come back when this is done.

Like, I want my bed made! I love coming back to a made up room. Feels very vacationy.


----------



## Jennasis

Farro said:


> But also, we want to see full housekeeping come back when this is done.
> 
> Like, I want my bed made! I love coming back to a made up room. Feels very vacationy.



LOL this is why I love DVC.  Stay outta my room. Don't touch my stuff.  We prefer no housekeeping.


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> Medical/ surgical/ blue masks have always been allowed at WDW, you won't have an issue.


Including fabric ones? (The surgical ones don't work for me.) I never knew that! In 30 years of park-going I've never, ever seen someone wear one until this pandemic.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> But also, we want to see full housekeeping come back when this is done.
> 
> Like, I want my bed made! I love coming back to a made up room. Feels very vacationy.


I didn’t miss that as much as I thought I would last week. What I really ended up wanting was my luggage delivered and to check it at the hotel again. That was such a time saver!


----------



## yulilin3

PrincessV said:


> Including fabric ones? (The surgical ones don't work for me.) I never knew that! In 30 years of park-going I've never, ever seen someone wear one until this pandemic.


Not sure about fabric ones,  you see a lot of Asian tourists wearing them,  as others have said it's pretty normal to wear them over there


----------



## skeeter31

Jennasis said:


> LOL this is why I love DVC.  Stay outta my room. Don't touch my stuff.  We prefer no housekeeping.


My feeling exactly. We leave the Do Not Disturb sign on the door 24/7 and usually leave the 2 garbage cans right inside the doorway, when we’re out, in case they do come in they can just grab them and go.


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure about fabric ones,  you see a lot of Asian tourists wearing them,  as others have said it's pretty normal to wear them over there


Yeah the surgical masks have always been allowed. Never really saw cloth masks pre COVID, because they were really never known about prior to February of this year. But I would assume going forward they will always be allowed to anyone that want to wear one.


----------



## rpb718

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah the surgical masks have always been allowed. Never really saw cloth masks pre COVID, because they were really never known about prior to February of this year. But I would assume going forward they will always be allowed to anyone that want to wear one.



Frankly, if Disney is selling cloth masks I don't see how they can ever not allow them in the future.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> https://dclfan.com/news/disney-cruise-line-extends-suspension-of-all-departures/


Not suprised at all with the new CDC cruise 60 day rule, most likely will push to March at the very earliest to resume.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

osufeth24 said:


> Whenever this ends and masks aren't required, I'm gonna have to figure out what I'm going to do with 40 some masks I have LOL


2020 quilt


----------



## rteetz




----------



## buckeyeguy1

Here now. Took bus from GDT to MK at 10:50. Went down a little later to avoid the bus being crammed. Only 3 total parties on the bus.

Walked in the gate a little later 11. Main Street was well spaced. Hoofed it straight to Sleepy Hollow for corn dogs. Ate them on a bench behind the Christmas store. Started walking to HM and it was packed with people. Worked our way over to a 45min Peter Pan wait, but the lines were wrapped all the way down by Harbor House and back up to the ride entrance. Small world was the same. We were not comfortable with the crowds in that area. Walked over to Little Mermaid not as bad, but still very crowded. We decided to call it a day and find something else to do.

Stopped by City Hall on our way out to see if we could change parks as other than eating a quick service lunch, we didn’t visit ANY attractions. Told the CM that we would be fine with AK or Epcot. The CM looked and said there were no other park passes available in any other parks and we were out of luck.

On our way back to the resort now. I know it was my choice to leave, but the crowds there were as bad as the past few Thanksgiving days in my opinion. I’m more disappointed that Disney has adverstised to all of us they are protecting their guests and have their safety in mind. Didn’t feel that was true at all today. With the social distanced  lines (which is crucially needed at this time) dragging around as far as they do, it really cuts off the walkway for other guests traveling from land to land. I would love to see Mr Chapek bring his family to the MK this week, walk a mile in the guest shoes and see how comfortable he feels for everyone’s safety.

Yesterday, we didn’t feel anything as close to uncomfortable at DHS. That was a weekend day so that surprised me.


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Not suprised at all with the new CDC cruise 60 day rule, most likely will push to March at the very earliest to resume.


I don’t see Disney being among the first to return to the seas. They don’t have as much tied up in cruising as true cruise companies do. DCL will most likely sit back and return a couple of months after other lines do. I really wouldn’t expect a DCL ships to head back out with guests until after hurricane season.


----------



## rpb718

buckeyeguy1 said:


> Here now. Took bus from GDT to MK at 10:50. Went down a little later to avoid the bus being crammed. Only 3 total parties on the bus.
> 
> Walked in the gate a little later 11. Main Street was well spaced. Hoofed it straight to Sleepy Hollow for corn dogs. Ate them on a bench behind the Christmas store. Started walking to HM and it was packed with people. Worked our way over to a 45min Peter Pan wait, but the lines were wrapped all the way down by Harbor House and back up to the ride entrance. Small world was the same. We were not comfortable with the crowds in that area. Walked over to Little Mermaid not as bad, but still very crowded. We decided to call it a day and find something else to do.
> 
> Stopped by City Hall on our way out to see if we could change parks as other than eating a quick service lunch, we didn’t visit ANY attractions. Told the CM that we would be fine with AK or Epcot. The CM looked and said there were no other park passes available in any other parks and we were out of luck.
> 
> On our way back to the resort now. I know it was my choice to leave, but the crowds there were as bad as the past few Thanksgiving days in my opinion. I’m more disappointed that Disney has adverstised to all of us they are protecting their guests and have their safety in mind. Didn’t feel that was true at all today. With the social distanced  lines (which is crucially needed at this time) dragging around as far as they do, it really cuts off the walkway for other guests traveling from land to land. I would love to see Mr Chapek bring his family to the MK this week, walk a mile in the guest shoes and see how comfortable he feels for everyone’s safety.
> 
> Yesterday, we didn’t feel anything as close to uncomfortable at DHS. That was a weekend day so that surprised me.



Yeah, the queuing for the Fantasyland rides make the crowding seem worse in that area.  In reality, all the various queuing for anything at MK can make it seem worse just about everywhere, especially now with all parks reaching capacity.  However, getting to MK at 11 - even now - may not be the best plan.  You may need to change your touring strategy.


----------



## Eric Smith

SmartyBacon said:


> All this stuff will disappear gradually and mostly unofficially IMHO. They probably won't renew the contract for the temperature takers, the enforcement for face coverings will become more lax, particularly outside. The distance markers will wear away and they won't be replaced. I don't see them making any sort of grand announcement saying everything is back to normal.


I think it will be announced, but it will be announced the day before it happens.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pyotr said:


> Distancing works because the parks are at low capacity. Imagine how horrible the winding lines would be at 60%? Once we are past the Rona, Disney will want to pack as many people in the parks as possible.


Yeah, imagine what that would look like around Christmas in a normal year.  You'd be lining up for Space Mountain somewhere around the monorail station.


----------



## andyman8

rpb718 said:


> Yeah, the queuing for the Fantasyland rides make the crowding seem worse in that area.  In reality, all the various queuing for anything at MK can make it seem worse just about everywhere, especially now with all parks reaching capacity.  *However, getting to MK at 11 - even now - may not be the best plan.  You may need to change your touring strategy.*


If you want to avoid long waits, yeah, you might want to get there earlier. But if the problem is crowding at that point in the day, I'm not sure an early arrival would really change that. I'm not sure anyone could feasibly get through everything they wanted to do in MK by noon with a 9am arrival.


----------



## yulilin3

Im at work right now taking my break under Mako, heard ambassador over speaker system say "if you're not wearing a mask you won't be riding mako " I'm assuming she saw people on the queue.
My DD told me that at MFSR they won't stop the ride if they see someone not wearing the mask cause it messes up the entire turntable but they will tell them when they step out of the ride


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> If you want to avoid long waits, yeah, you might want to get there earlier. But if the problem is crowding at that point in the day, I'm not sure an early arrival would really change that. I'm not sure anyone could feasibly get through everything they wanted to do in MK by noon with a 9am arrival.



My touring strategy point was more towards doing the rides in Fantasyland before or after the crowds.  I realize early or late arrival won't change mid day crowding, but unless you just have to be in Fantasyland mid day why would you be there if you had already gone there earlier or planned to later?  And I didn't see where the OP had stated they planned to leave after an hour or 2, only that they weren't comfortable and decided then to leave.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



Here I’m thinking it’s a Monday afternoon, how is this possible. Thanksgiving week. Duh. Maybe it’s because I don’t usually travel to vacation destinations for Thanksgiving, but do people really go down this early? I figured tomorrow or Wednesday would be the start of people’s thanksgiving vacations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Here I’m thinking it’s a Monday afternoon, how is this possible. Thanksgiving week. Duh. Maybe it’s because I don’t usually travel to vacation destinations for Thanksgiving, but do people really go down this early? I figured tomorrow or Wednesday would be the start of people’s thanksgiving vacations.




We went down on Friday before last year. My kid has the entire week off.  We'll do the same next year.

ETA: last year we were at the MK on Monday and it was INSANE. INSANE. 

Oddly enough Wednesday and Thursday were the calmest days. Still very busy, but lots of people checking in/out those days.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Here I’m thinking it’s a Monday afternoon, how is this possible. Thanksgiving week. Duh. Maybe it’s because I don’t usually travel to vacation destinations for Thanksgiving, but do people really go down this early? I figured tomorrow or Wednesday would be the start of people’s thanksgiving vacations.


Yeah it was a shock moving to Florida from Long Island, but the schools down here are all closed for the entire week. I was used to the NY schedule where kids got Thursday and Friday and that was it (maybe a 2 hour early dismissal on Wednesday). Seems to be the norm in the south. So people take advantage of it and come for the week.


----------



## jlwhitney

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it was a shock moving to Florida from Long Island, but the schools down here are all closed for the entire week. I was used to the NY schedule where kids got Thursday and Friday and that was it (maybe a 2 hour early dismissal on Wednesday). Seems to be the norm in the south. So people take advantage of it and come for the week.



Not all Florida schools do. My country does but the two neighboring ones only get w-f off.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah it was a shock moving to Florida from Long Island, but the schools down here are all closed for the entire week. I was used to the NY schedule where kids got Thursday and Friday and that was it (maybe a 2 hour early dismissal on Wednesday). Seems to be the norm in the south. So people take advantage of it and come for the week.



All of these “breaks” just throw me off. Fall break. Mid winter break. Jersey week. We never had any of that. Holidays, that was it. And if we were lucky, snow days, but my county was always super stingy with giving those to us unless the roads were a death trap.


----------



## Aimeedyan

I'm a tad scared for crowds later this week. We drive over for Thanksgiving each year and I've never thought crowds were bad ON Thanksgiving. This year, we picked up a super cheap confirmed DVC room so we'll be on-site a few days. Thankfully it looks to be warm enough to swim so if it's uncomfortable, we'll just do other stuff. 

The extended queue makes navigating MK very difficult; even back in Sept I found it uncomfortable by Small World and Peter Pan. But of course it's the best park for my kid so we want to go there the most... gah.


----------



## jade1

Enjoying some new events.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> Like everyone else said, they won't be around forever. You may see more people choose to keep wearing them, but that's different.
> 
> I fully expect Disney to keep the requirement longer than most, but on the flipside of that - if more and more places drop the requirement quicker than we think (we really have no idea what's going to happen with vaccine timeline, just a lot of guessing at this point) and Disney becomes the only holdout (especially in theme-park vacation destinations), I can see that being an issue with people going on vacation. A lot of "I don't have to wear it anywhere but here", or "I'm vaccinated"...Yes, it's their house, their rules, but just saying I can see issues in the future.
> 
> I actually think cities, once vaccinations really ramp up, will be quicker to drop mask mandate than most of us are predicting.
> 
> I do wish social distancing could stay as I agree it's nice not to have people on top of me.
> 
> Anyways, things are looking up!!!


I totally agree. Disney may keep masks around longer than other institutions, but not to the point that it's hurting their business because people now have other options. Maybe it's my bias against masks, but I think they will go away faster than everyone is predicting (assuming the vaccine news turns out to be reliable).


----------



## J-Dog

jlwhitney said:


> Some has been in the news also. It’s crazy but it’s something to be aware of since no one knows what will happen.


There is ZERO chance that masks will be mandated forever. Recommended maybe, but not required.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

andyman8 said:


> If you want to avoid long waits, yeah, you might want to get there earlier. But if the problem is crowding at that point in the day, I'm not sure an early arrival would really change that. I'm not sure anyone could feasibly get through everything they wanted to do in MK by noon with a 9am arrival.



Agreed. We weren’t there for short waits. Just ride a couple attractions and move on. We walked around all but Adventure land and all lands were packed. It wasn’t just that Fantasyland funnel. If we go earlier or not, the crowd is still going to be there at 11. The least crowd was in the hub and Main Street. I also agree with a previous statement that the park isn’t designed for how it needs to be used currently. For sure it is not designed for spacing. However, they can control that through capacity. Personally I think they are running on a fine line with the current max capacity at MK vs safety. Not just for guests, but CMs alike. The CM that was holding the end of line marker on HM couldn’t even move because she was surrounded by a large group of people. I truly understand that they need to make money, but don’t advertise that you are making a safe environment (and even pushing that in DLC to try to open up there) and have swarms of people that can’t be safely directed through the park.

Maybe the park died down some after I left, I don’t know, but I didn’t feel safe enough to stick it out. If others felt completely fine there today (which based on the crowds there were plenty) then good for them, I hope they all had a fantastic day and continue to have a great visit. There just wasn’t enough at the hub and Main Street to keep our interest for today.

We are APs that visit quarterly (or at least until 2020). We are okay with not riding much and today we made lemonade out of lemons. A little while ago we checked out Winter Summerland. Something our son has wanted to do for years. We had a great time. After while we are going to eat at WL and then swing into the MK again to see the castle projections if the crowds aren’t too crazy.

EDIT: Running a fine line at MK.


----------



## buckeyeguy1

rpb718 said:


> My touring strategy point was more towards doing the rides in Fantasyland before or after the crowds.  I realize early or late arrival won't change mid day crowding, but unless you just have to be in Fantasyland mid day why would you be there if you had already gone there earlier or planned to later?  And I didn't see where the OP had stated they planned to leave after an hour or 2, only that they weren't comfortable and decided then to leave.



No biggie. We only went to that section first because we were eating behind the Christmas store in Liberty Square. Figured we were right there and per the MDE app, they were among the lowest wait times.

We’re past the planning the park out point in our WDW careers. We really enjoy walking around and stopping in a line here and there. Of course FP+ used to dictate some of our day for us.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331004784673865729


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Here I’m thinking it’s a Monday afternoon, how is this possible. Thanksgiving week. Duh. Maybe it’s because I don’t usually travel to vacation destinations for Thanksgiving, but do people really go down this early? I figured tomorrow or Wednesday would be the start of people’s thanksgiving vacations.


A ton of people who go on these type of vacations probably have a TON of vacation to burn or lose it before the end of the year .. I am pretty much taking off half of the month of November and December simply because I didn't take any vacation earlier this year .. (for obvious reasons). 

I am sure a lot of people are starting (or extending) their Thanksgiving vacations .. especially since Florida is open for business and everywhere is closing down.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331004784673865729



Castle projection merch, but no stuffed Figments with his holiday sweater, or even the holiday sweater in general. I’m hoping that changes  when A Sip of the Holidays festival begins



tlmadden73 said:


> A ton of people who go on these type of vacations probably have a TON of vacation to burn or lose it before the end of the year .. I am pretty much taking off half of the month of November and December simply because I didn't take any vacation earlier this year .. (for obvious reasons).
> 
> I am sure a lot of people are starting (or extending) their Thanksgiving vacations .. especially since Florida is open for business and everywhere is closing down.



I more meant taking kids out. Most adults that are eligible for vacation have accrued most or all of their 2020 vacation days and are using them  this time of year, but there are still kids in physical schools and it seems weird that they’d pull them out after missing so much in person schooling this year. But I’m also not a parent so I can only comment from that standpoint


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Castle projection merch, but no stuffed Figments with his holiday sweater, or even the holiday sweater in general. I’m hoping that changes  when A Sip of the Holidays festival begins
> 
> 
> 
> I more meant taking kids out. Most adults that are eligible for vacation have accrued most or all of their 2020 vacation days and are using them  this time of year, but there are still kids in physical schools and it seems weird that they’d pull them out after missing so much in person schooling this year. But I’m also not a parent so I can only comment from that standpoint


At this point I think attendance for schools (virtual, physical or otherwise) is just thrown out the window.  I doubt a lot of schools are keeping track (or at least not enforcing missing school). I can't speak for my son's school as we pulled him out to home school.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jlwhitney said:


> Not all Florida schools do. My country does but the two neighboring ones only get w-f off.


Canada and Mexico?


----------



## mrsap

Mit88 said:


> I more meant taking kids out. Most adults that are eligible for vacation have accrued most or all of their 2020 vacation days and are using them  this time of year, but there are still kids in physical schools and it seems weird that they’d pull them out after missing so much in person schooling this year. But I’m also not a parent so I can only comment from that standpoint



Not sure why it’s weird. I take my kids out every year for our Nov. Disney trips. We are here for two weeks. My kids are in school full time.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> At this point I think attendance for schools (virtual, physical or otherwise) is just thrown out the window.  I doubt a lot of schools are keeping track (or at least not enforcing missing school). I can't speak for my son's school as we pulled him out to home school.



Definitely not thrown out the window.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely not thrown out the window.


Yeah schools still need to enforce and keep track of attendance. It effects their funding.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely not thrown out the window.


Really depends on where you go. Each school around me does something completely different than the other.

That said not a discussion for this thread


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Many of you might remember the promo SW that ran a few month ago to get the free Companion pass for Jan/Feb 2021. Looks like the emails went out a couple of days ago.  

     I checked SW airlines prices, Orlando is $266 to fly cross country,  Hawaii is $365, John Wayne is $200 (although no hope for DL opening at this point.)    Super tempted to book for late Feb, thinking that most people who need a vaccine will have it and the hospital burden will be less.


----------



## osufeth24

Heading to the wild west that is the FL panhandle.  Won't be posting much this week.  Hope everyone has a wonderful thanksgiving, and for those going to WDW this week, hope you have a wonderful time and stay healthty!


----------



## jade1

Got on FoP at 730 with 8am open. At 810 line reeached Starbucks near Africa.


----------



## HokieRaven5

jade1 said:


> Got on FoP at 730 with 8am open. At 810 line reeached Starbucks near Africa.
> 
> View attachment 540076



I mean I'd buy that. It was back on the boardwalk by FOTLK for us in the evening when I was there. It'll prob still move quicker than any starbucks line that develops.


----------



## tlmadden73

jade1 said:


> Got on FoP at 730 with 8am open. At 810 line reeached Starbucks near Africa.
> 
> View attachment 540076


So ... waiting in a line that snakes halfway through the park (and blocking traffic) is "safer" than just putting people a little bit closer (while wearing masks) in the normal queue?  Granted this is the most popular ride at a park with only like 4-5 "rides" that people really want to go on . .but still.  I would gather social distancing can't be followed because people have to "get by" or "cut through" the people in the line.

How long does it take get through the line?  And more importantly . .how much time do you "waste" by going to the actual ride entrance to have to turn around and walk 10 minutes to the actual end of the line in another land? 

I can't see Disney increasing capacity any more unless they decrease the social distancing in queues .. at least a little bit .. 4 feet? 3 feet?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Got on FoP at 730 with 8am open. At 810 line reeached Starbucks near Africa.
> 
> View attachment 540076



Dang, that is a long line to go between planets


----------



## rteetz

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0201124-g7je4csysvdspcnn7djsj3hsfe-story.html


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> So ... waiting in a line that snakes halfway through the park (and blocking traffic) is "safer" than just putting people a little bit closer (while wearing masks) in the normal queue?  Granted this is the most popular ride at a park with only like 4-5 "rides" that people really want to go on . .but still.  I would gather social distancing can't be followed because people have to "get by" or "cut through" the people in the line.
> 
> How long does it take get through the line?  And more importantly . .how much time do you "waste" by going to the actual ride entrance to have to turn around and walk 10 minutes to the actual end of the line in another land?
> 
> I can't see Disney increasing capacity any more unless they decrease the social distancing in queues .. at least a little bit .. 4 feet? 3 feet?



I just can't see them changing any distance thing off what CDC guidance is 

I keep going back to that they need more things to absorb people besides the ride queues - even if they can only have the theaters 1/2 full that would help, or set up some socially distant character meets, or put a day time show in the rivers of light theater, something


----------



## Jrb1979

tlmadden73 said:


> So ... waiting in a line that snakes halfway through the park (and blocking traffic) is "safer" than just putting people a little bit closer (while wearing masks) in the normal queue?  Granted this is the most popular ride at a park with only like 4-5 "rides" that people really want to go on . .but still.  I would gather social distancing can't be followed because people have to "get by" or "cut through" the people in the line.
> 
> How long does it take get through the line?  And more importantly . .how much time do you "waste" by going to the actual ride entrance to have to turn around and walk 10 minutes to the actual end of the line in another land?
> 
> I can't see Disney increasing capacity any more unless they decrease the social distancing in queues .. at least a little bit .. 4 feet? 3 feet?


I don't see them decreasing social distancing in queues at all. I think people are just going to have to accept this is the way things will be for awhile.


----------



## tlmadden73

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't see them decreasing social distancing in queues at all. I think people are just going to have to accept this is the way things will be for awhile.


the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"

Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tlmadden73 said:


> the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"
> 
> Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.




If people can't understand by now that it's because of social distancing then they cannot be convinced. Parks have been open for over 4 months. This should be common sense.


----------



## Farro

tlmadden73 said:


> the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"
> 
> Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.



Disney has never suffered from people cancelling their trips due to being (looking) too crowded.

Maybe people cancel due to Covid numbers next month or so, but I predict, , booking sky-rockets (relatively speaking) March and on....

The vaccine announcements will probably spur a lot of spring and later bookings.


----------



## Jrb1979

tlmadden73 said:


> the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"
> 
> Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.


I understand that. They tried having a theatre show open in DHS with the Grand Floridian Orchestra. Guess what it was rarely attended. With them laying so many CM's off and all the equity actors, they obviously aren't in a hurry to bring back shows.


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> Disney has never suffered from people cancelling their trips due to being (looking) too crowded.
> 
> Maybe people cancel due to Covid numbers next month or so, but I predict, , booking sky-rockets (relatively speaking) March and on....
> 
> The vaccine announcements will probably spur a lot of spring and later bookings.


I guess I am more talking about the "bad look" of photos of a crowded park to the public that thinks Disney is being irresponsible by simply being open. I mean . you started to see those types of articles in Sept/October when they started getting more crowded after the ghost town crowds of July/August. I think Disney can absorb that PR hit though as long as now outbreaks are associated with them. 

 I could see January/February bookings being cancelled because of the current spikes.  But at the same time -- IF Florida remains open while all these other states lock down tight again, I can see people needing to escape come January/February.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand that. They tried having a theatre show open in DHS with the Grand Floridian Orchestra. Guess what it was rarely attended. With them laying so many CM's off and all the equity actors, they obviously aren't in a hurry to bring back shows.



clearly that wasn't enough of a draw - but that was also when it was 25% max capacity and not 35% max with holiday crowds bringing things closer to that cap

But something more kid frinedly and bring back at least some equity actors to put on Nemo or the Indy show or even bring back BatB

I know it won't happen due to $, but I think that would be much more impactful than trying to tighten spacing here and there


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> I guess I am more talking about the "bad look" of photos of a crowded park to the public that thinks Disney is being irresponsible by simply being open. I mean . you started to see those types of articles in Sept/October when they started getting more crowded after the ghost town crowds of July/August. I think Disney can absorb that PR hit though as long as now outbreaks are associated with them.
> 
> I could see January/February bookings being cancelled because of the current spikes.  But at the same time -- IF Florida remains open while all these other states lock down tight again, I can see people needing to escape come January/February.


I don’t think people are looking at these pictures and getting upset at the lines. As others have stated, it’s expected now and those that look and see the lines as an issue won’t be convinced otherwise at this point.

And all I think of now with your statements about other states locking down and Florida being open for business (you posted the same thing yesterday) is that Florida should look into copying Vegas’ old motto but amending it for the current day. 
Florida - Catch it here, but then don’t stay here.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'll take a picture of a long, socially distanced line any day right now over a shorter, 'you're too close' line!!  THAT would scare me away, not a long, SD line.  Those are just to be expected right now, wherever we go.


----------



## princesscinderella

I’m writing this as I sit on the balcony at AKL waiting for the last possible minute to check out. It was a wonderful relaxing no park trip.  DS was not too bad on Saturday evening when we went to eat at Wine Bar George.  The biggest problem is trying to social distance while everyone is going different paces and stopping to take pictures for figure out where they are going.  We went the the GKTW village lights and it was truly amazing!! I can’t recommend it enough i’ve never seen a more beautiful holiday display.  It’s huge, definitely wear comfortable shoes because to see it all you will do a ton of walking.  It makes the Osborne lights seem tiny in comparison.  Sad to be going home but it was a great trip.


----------



## skeeter31

scrappinginontario said:


> I'll take a picture of a long, socially distanced line any day right now over a shorter, 'you're too close' line!!  THAT would scare me away, not a long, SD line.  Those are just to be expected right now, wherever we go.


Exactly. And they move quickly too. No FP to slow down the standby queue. And no one is walking up to the entrance of the ride and then having to walk 10 minutes to find the end of the queue, they’re positioning the queues so that you see the, well before you’d get to the actual ride entrance and have to backtrack.

Plus, they keep the lines well to the side of the walkways so you don’t have to cut through the, often when just walking around. We’ve been in Pandora a few times since reopening and have never felt like the lines were an issue.


----------



## Jrb1979

To add to this discussion, what this has really shown to me is the lack of attractions the parks have outside of MK.  Replacing Ellen's energy adventure with Guardians is not a net gain. You still have the same amount of attractions. My hope would be once things get better, they focus more on new attractions instead of new night time shows or new Epcot festivals.


----------



## Mit88

Social distancing very likely ends before masks do, especially at theme parks. When that will be, no one knows, but distancing was first instituted  as a substitute for when people didn’t have a mask, and once everyone had a mask distancing stuck because it was even more effective when both were used in conjunction with each other. I could see distancing go away at Disney/Universal/SW once a vaccine is widely available for a couple months and then it’ll be a few months after that when masks are no longer mandatory.

I do see both sides of the coin where it could set false optics of crowd levels and deter people, but it’s definitely not something that can or should go away until we have the virus more under control


----------



## hertamaniac

Jrb1979 said:


> To add to this discussion, what this has really shown to me is the lack of attractions the parks have outside of MK.  Replacing Ellen's energy adventure with Guardians is not a net gain. You still have the same amount of attractions. My hope would be once things get better, they focus more on new attractions instead of new night time shows or new Epcot festivals.



I am also in the new attractions (with new structures) camp.  I presume there are footprint limitations at each park that corners them into new builds.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> To add to this discussion, what this has really shown to me is the lack of attractions the parks have outside of MK.  Replacing Ellen's energy adventure with Guardians is not a net gain. You still have the same amount of attractions. My hope would be once things get better, they focus more on new attractions instead of new night time shows or new Epcot festivals.



It’s a net gain in that more people will be in line for a ride that they didn’t used to be in while freeing up space at other locations that were crowded. Let’s not pretend that because people were upset about Ellen’s being closed that it was an attraction people rushed over to go on every morning. Same goes for GMR. There’s also not exactly very much room in Epcot to make new attractions without them replacing something else. There are some spots, but most of the rides that were planned and/or rumored at one point in WS, something else was built in its place. Like you can’t just say “build that bullet train mountain coaster in Japan”. There’s no room for it anymore


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> I am also in the new attractions (with new structures) camp.  I presume there are footprint limitations at each park that corners them into new builds.



What was it last year that they had the balloons set up in Adventureland where the rumored Moana coaster would go? I think There’s room in that corner if they ever decide to revisit. They left plot for a Pandora expansion and Galaxy’s edge, iirc. The animation courtyard and Dinoland will probably eventually get something new. There’s a lot of land where AK is, but how much of it is usable? That’s also an issue around WDW is that while they have a lot of “land”, isn’t much of it conservation land? And then you have marshland where they also can’t build. I think most of us would prefer them build new attractions instead of replacing old ones, but as you said, there are definitely footprint limitations


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> It’s a net gain in that more people will be in line for a ride that they didn’t used to be in while freeing up space at other locations that were crowded. Let’s not pretend that because people were upset about Ellen’s being closed that it was an attraction people rushed over to go on every morning. Same goes for GMR. There’s also not exactly very much room in Epcot to make new attractions without them replacing something else. There are some spots, but most of the rides that were planned and/or rumored at one point in WS, something else was built in its place. Like you can’t just say “build that bullet train mountain coaster in Japan”. There’s no room for it anymore



exactly - the amount of people that will be occupied by Guardians compared to Ellen's is so much higher that from a throughput perspective it is a big gain.  Now, that could be offset by the fact that now more people will go to EPCOT in aggregate than before so that additional throughput is offset by just more people in the park, but still an overall "gain"

I do think there is opportunity for adding in some smaller attractions - like the proposed Mary Poppins one, even if small would have been something else for people to do and not needed a huge $ or space investment.  Or even the Play pavilion, if done fairly well woudl be another thing for people to do

Also, have to remember a lot of the shows are closed now - so yeah, AK doesn't have a ton of rides, but the capacity for FotLK and Nemo is pretty high and that is just not there now


----------



## mattpeto

Jrb1979 said:


> To add to this discussion, what this has really shown to me is the lack of attractions the parks have outside of MK.  Replacing Ellen's energy adventure with Guardians is not a net gain. You still have the same amount of attractions. My hope would be once things get better, they focus more on new attractions instead of new night time shows or new Epcot festivals.



DHS added a net gain of 4 attractions (Rise, MF, Slinky, Saucers) since 2018.   MMRR was a direct replacement to TGMR.  

AK added FoP and Navi in 2017.  Even with GoTG as an offset to UoE, Remy is a +1 at Epcot.  Tron is a +1 at MK.

Things will pick up post Covid, guessing after the projects they announced (Tron, GoTG, Splash, BTM, Epcot spine), something substantial will come at AK.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> What was it last year that they had the balloons set up in Adventureland where the rumored Moana coaster would go? I think There’s room in that corner if they ever decide to revisit. They left plot for a Pandora expansion and Galaxy’s edge, iirc. The animation courtyard and Dinoland will probably eventually get something new. There’s a lot of land where AK is, but how much of it is usable? That’s also an issue around WDW is that while they have a lot of “land”, isn’t much of it conservation land? And then you have marshland where they also can’t build. I think most of us would prefer them build new attractions instead of replacing old ones, but as you said, there are definitely footprint limitations


Was going to post the same thing. There were times I was on Ellen with less people than were normally in a MK restroom at the same time as me.


----------



## only hope

mattpeto said:


> DHS added a net gain of 4 attractions (Rise, MF, Slinky, Saucers) since 2018.   MMRR was a direct replacement to TGMR.
> 
> AK added FoP and Navi in 2017.  Even with GoTG as an offset to UoE, Remy is a +1 at Epcot.  Tron is a +1 at MK.
> 
> Things will pick up post Covid, guessing after the projects they announced (Tron, GoTG, Splash, BTM, Epcot spine), something substantial will come at AK.



HS was a net gain of 3 overall- the Backlot Tour was replaced with SW/Toy Story Land. Not sure of the footprint. Plus the walk through movie set thing was torn down too- it was Narnia at one point, then Pirates. That wasn’t a big draw though for the last few years.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> DHS added a net gain of 4 attractions (Rise, MF, Slinky, Saucers) since 2018.   MMRR was a direct replacement to TGMR.
> 
> AK added FoP and Navi in 2017.  Even with GoTG as an offset to UoE, Remy is a +1 at Epcot.  Tron is a +1 at MK.
> 
> Things will pick up post Covid, guessing after the projects they announced (Tron, GoTG, Splash, BTM, Epcot spine), something substantial will come at AK.


DHS is a bit more complicated. You lost LMA and Backlot tour for that. Still a net gain but not of 4.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> exactly - the amount of people that will be occupied by Guardians compared to Ellen's is so much higher that from a throughput perspective it is a big gain.  *Now, that could be offset by the fact that now more people will go to EPCOT in aggregate than before so that additional throughput is offset by just more people in the park, but still an overall "gain"*
> 
> I do think there is opportunity for adding in some smaller attractions - like the proposed Mary Poppins one, even if small would have been something else for people to do and not needed a huge $ or space investment.  Or even the Play pavilion, if done fairly well woudl be another thing for people to do
> 
> Also, have to remember a lot of the shows are closed now - so yeah, AK doesn't have a ton of rides, but the capacity for FotLK and Nemo is pretty high and that is just not there now



Absolutely agree with this and it went through my mind as soon as I posted it. Epcot usually sees on average around 35% capacity pre-pandemic. When Guardians and Rat are open, that average capacity definitely rises. But unless they’re extremely slow loading attractions, it’ll still be a far exceeding net gain than just Ellen’s. Something like Mission Space replacing Horizons was probably a temporary net gain, but over time it probably shifted towards a Horizons style ride being a more effective attraction.

I don’t think Epcot is done with what we know is coming right now. They’ll hit the pause button until they can position themselves better, but they too are quickly approaching their 50th and I could see some of these plans come back to the forefront as that date gets closer. Maybe it’s no longer Mary Poppins, but something else. Even what they’re doing at the festival center location seems like it’s temporary and could be revisited, or at least I hope


----------



## abs1978

We are here now.  I’ve truly appreciated the discussions here because it’s really helped mr formulate a plan and manage expectations.

We got in yesterday and headed to Epcot.  Our hopes were to get in one ride before dinner at Garden Grill but we got in three.  We walked on to Nemo, waited 20 minutes for Figment (35 posted), and walked on to Living with the Land (15 posted).  The Christmas decorations were so cool.  The dividers were um, not.  Pretty smudgy but eh.  I get it!  After that we checked in to Garden Grill and were seated immediately which has never ever happened.  Food was ok.  Characters were fun.  It’s not exactly the same but still great.  After that we rode Soarin (45 minute posted, 40 actual) and headed back to the hotel.  We were pixi dusted an amazing room at the GF.  I could sit on the patio all day and just look at MK.

This morning we had breakfast at The Wave and then walked over to MK.  We got there around 8:35 and rides were running.  We had hoped to get on 7DMT but the wait was already crazy.  Instead we did Winnie the Pooh, Barnstormer twice, dumbo, and Ariel all without much of a wait.  We then did Peter Pan (30 minute posted wait, accurate).  After that we did some shopping and headed back to the hotel.  We plan on swimming and then relaxing until dinner.  After that we will head back to MK and we hope to do Pirates and 7DMT.  

We are having a great time.  We are just trying to do what we can and not stressing about the big rides.  Whatever we do is still better than home life.  It’s busy but in no way crowded.  We were here 2 years ago for Thanksgiving week and this is nothing compared to that.  Cast members have been so nice and mask compliance is good.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> There’s a lot of land where AK is, but how much of it is usable? That’s also an issue around WDW is that while they have a lot of “land”, isn’t much of it conservation land? And then you have marshland where they also can’t build. I think most of us would prefer them build new attractions instead of replacing old ones, but as you said, there are definitely footprint limitations



To me, it's not just usable land, but it should be thematically tied to the attraction in that park. So they would have to shoehorn in an appropriate attraction at AK (yes, I would like to see Zootopia). 

There is also that cleared out section in front of EPCOT that was rumored for a hotel. If that is viable building space, then I would rather see new attractions take root in that area. 

They can refurbish and build new; they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> It’s a net gain in that more people will be in line for a ride that they didn’t used to be in while freeing up space at other locations that were crowded. Let’s not pretend that because people were upset about Ellen’s being closed that it was an attraction people rushed over to go on every morning. Same goes for GMR. There’s also not exactly very much room in Epcot to make new attractions without them replacing something else. There are some spots, but most of the rides that were planned and/or rumored at one point in WS, something else was built in its place. Like you can’t just say “build that bullet train mountain coaster in Japan”. There’s no room for it anymore


Well now I’m bummed there is no bullet train mountain coaster in Japan!


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> To me, it's not just usable land, but it should be thematically tied to the attraction in that park. So they would have to shoehorn in an appropriate attraction at AK (yes, I would like to see Zootopia).
> 
> There is also that cleared out section in front of EPCOT that was rumored for a hotel. If that is viable building space, then I would rather see new attractions take root in that area.
> 
> They can refurbish and build new; they are not mutually exclusive.



I too would like to see Zootopia in AK, and thematically taking the train (ala Hogwarts express) from Planet Watch over to that land would be ideal. But do we really want to get rid of Rafikis? Then you’re kind of taking some of the essence away from that park, even if it’s not utilized by a lot of people.
I’ll say I definitely don’t want to see Black Panther in AK, the film isn’t about animals at all and that property fits in Epcot far more cohesively. 
I would still like to see Paradise Falls replace Dinoland, but I’m not sure they could really add attractions to that area

The Epcot hotel, iirc was supposed to be in front of the park at the entrance, so it would be a pretty messy situation to plop down attractions right at the entrance of the park.

yes, there are ways to both retheme and build new attractions on property, we’re seeing that with Rat and Tron, what I’m saying is that there’s only a finite amount of space for them to build without taking something away


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Well now I’m bummed there is no bullet train mountain coaster in Japan!



and it was to feature Godzilla! .... though, basically the ride concept was leveraged for Expedition Everest


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> and it was to feature Godzilla! .... though, basically the ride concept was leveraged for Expedition Everest



Disco Godzilla would be cool


----------



## jade1

Yea prob moved quickly. Most just a reminder to go as early as possible of course.

At a little after 9 EE was EST 30 min back to Nemo.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> And all I think of now with your statements about other states locking down and Florida being open for business (you posted the same thing yesterday) is that Florida should look into copying Vegas’ old motto but amending it for the current day.
> Florida - Catch it here, but then don’t stay here.


As funny as it is .. it is probably true -- not much we can do about it even if everyone is following the mask/distancing rules. It's not like every case of COVID is coming from careless people.


----------



## jade1

HokieRaven5 said:


> It'll prob still move quicker than any starbucks line that develops.



Hence the logo blowing out her......well you know.


----------



## tlmadden73

jade1 said:


> Yea prob moved quickly. Most just a reminder to go as early as possible of course.
> 
> At a little after 9 EE was EST 30 min back to Nemo.
> 
> View attachment 540107


So shorter waits than "normal" (is 30 minutes shorter than your average wait for Everest?)  but crazy longer snaking lines? *shrug*. I guess that doesn't seem bad .. still just seems like a crazy long walk to get from the entrance of the ride to the end of the line. (LIke .. to get to Everest, I would go through Discovery Island, cross the bridge .. take a right .. but then have to walk another 5-10 minutes to walk all the way back to Nemo). 

Is where they snake these lines consistent each day? Do we have anywhere here posted (maps or a post) showing where these extended queues sometimes snake out to during social distancing times?
Just thinking for the future .. where I'd maybe want to approach an attraction from a different way.


----------



## jade1

By the way safari was only a few minutes at 815 of course. So good early.

Couple highlights sorry OT.


----------



## Tigger's ally

mattpeto said:


> DHS added a net gain of 4 attractions (Rise, MF, Slinky, Saucers) since 2018.   MMRR was a direct replacement to TGMR.


Third track for TSM as well. Well, was that 2018?  Soaring in Epcot 3rd space as well.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> So shorter waits than "normal" (is 30 minutes shorter than your average wait for Everest?)  but crazy longer snaking lines? *shrug*. I guess that doesn't seem bad .. still just seems like a crazy long walk to get from the entrance of the ride to the end of the line. (LIke .. to get to Everest, I would go through Discovery Island, cross the bridge .. take a right .. but then have to walk another 5-10 minutes to walk all the way back to Nemo).
> 
> Is where they snake these lines consistent each day? Do we have anywhere here posted (maps or a post) showing where these extended queues sometimes snake out to during social distancing times?
> Just thinking for the future .. where I'd maybe want to approach an attraction from a different way.


It’s really not as big of a deal as you’re making it. Especially when you’ll be going in January. It’s not like it’s going to be 100° and walking a little bit extra would be awful. They do make the lines quite easy to see, but some of them do go in different directions on different days. Like FoP I’ve seen head out towards the front of the park and I’ve also seen it snake down the back, down the boardwalk, and out to Lion King. But again, not really a big deal to find them, especially as they move quite quickly.


----------



## rpb718

I've seen posts about complaints about park capacity and the length of socially distant lines, and I've experienced some of those lines myself, but I've also come to the conclusion that the dynamics around determining park capacity is a science.   

While some think that if WDW opened more shows it would eat up a number of park goers and make the lines more manageable, I have an alternate view.

Say X is 35% of the capacity for AK given all the existing attractions, etc.  Let's say that they decide to open FotLK, which is determined to take a number of park goers per hour over the entire day represented by Y.  While park capacity is still 35%, the number used to base this capacity has now changed from just X to X+Y.  So while having FotLK open would be great as it offers something else to do at AK, the net effect to all the lines throughout the rest of the park would be negligible.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> It’s really not as big of a deal as you’re making it. Especially when you’ll be going in January. It’s not like it’s going to be 100° and walking a little bit extra would be awful. They do make the lines quite easy to see, but some of them do go in different directions on different days. Like FoP I’ve seen head out towards the front of the park and I’ve also seen it snake down the back, down the boardwalk, and out to Lion King. But again, not really a big deal to find them, especially as they move quite quickly.


Thanks for bringing me down from the ledge. 

True .. all my assumptions without being there. And my assumptions are on crowd levels I am USED to. 

I see your point since walkways aren't as busy .. my guess it will be easier to SPOT the lines like you point out AND easier/faster to walk to the end of the line. I am imagining normal crowds .. (thus congested, slow moving walkways). Already just knowing that lines are snaking out this far will make it easier to accept and easier to look for said lines. 

I just like efficiency and not wasting time walking around to places don't need to go .. especially with kids in tow. Walk to a front of a ride and then have to walk another half mile or so to get to the end of a line with little kids with little legs is a lot different than doing it by myself.


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks for bringing me down from the ledge.
> 
> True .. all my assumptions without being there. And my assumptions are on crowd levels I am USED to.
> 
> I see your point since walkways aren't as busy .. my guess it will be easier to SPOT the lines like you point out AND easier/faster to walk to the end of the line. I am imagining normal crowds .. (thus congested, slow moving walkways). Already just knowing that lines are snaking out this far will make it easier to accept and easier to look for said lines.
> 
> I just like efficiency and not wasting time walking around to places don't need to go .. especially with kids in tow. Walk to a front of a ride and then have to walk another half mile or so to get to the end of a line with little kids with little legs is a lot different than doing it by myself.


Yeah don’t worry so much. You’re going to have a great time! You’ll notice the lines moving much quicker than normal. 
And you could sort of make it like a scavenger hunt for the kids, looking for the sign holder indicating the end of the line!

But I know where you’re coming from. You don’t want that “A Christmas Story” moment where you get to the front of the ride and hear “the line ends here, it begins there.”


----------



## jade1

tlmadden73 said:


> So shorter waits than "normal" (is 30 minutes shorter than your average wait for Everest?)  but crazy longer snaking lines? *shrug*. I guess that doesn't seem bad .. still just seems like a crazy long walk to get from the entrance of the ride to the end of the line. (LIke .. to get to Everest, I would go through Discovery Island, cross the bridge .. take a right .. but then have to walk another 5-10 minutes to walk all the way back to Nemo).
> 
> Is where they snake these lines consistent each day? Do we have anywhere here posted (maps or a post) showing where these extended queues sometimes snake out to during social distancing times?
> Just thinking for the future .. where I'd maybe want to approach an attraction from a different way.



Yea I'm just not sure of the current "normal" for wait times. Crowds at resorts seemed to really pick up Sunday I suppose the holiday.

Also my guess is the line locations have changed here and there. Like EE for sure did from our last trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I really and truly think the problem of “but it looks so crowded! Optics!” is overblown. We were having this conversation what a month or two ago, and did it drive people away? Nope. Opposite.

I think like someone else touched on, the knowledge that Disney is still strictly enforcing safety measures like distancing is appealing, not a turn off.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really and truly think the problem of “but it looks so crowded! Optics!” is overblown. We were having this conversation what a month or two ago, and did it drive people away? Nope. Opposite.
> 
> I think like someone else touched on, the knowledge that Disney is still strictly enforcing safety measures like distancing is appealing, not a turn off.



To me the potential for lack of ability to social distant where the queues are creating pinch points would be a concern and create anxiety.  So I am one who would definitely not travel there now (grated I am also one who thinks no one should be traveling anywhere now so I might be biased)


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> To me the potential for lack of ability to social distant where the queues are creating pinch points would be a concern and create anxiety.  So I am one who would definitely not travel there now (grated I am also one who thinks no one should be traveling anywhere now so I might be biased)



I thought I was the only one around here who felt that way. Cheers to being biased together


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> To me the potential for lack of ability to social distant where the queues are creating pinch points would be a concern and create anxiety.  So I am one who would definitely not travel there now (grated I am also one who thinks no one should be traveling anywhere now so I might be biased)





DGsAtBLT said:


> I thought I was the only one around here who felt that way. Cheers to being biased together




Add me to your club.


----------



## jpeterson

DGsAtBLT said:


> I really and truly think the problem of “but it looks so crowded! Optics!” is overblown. We were having this conversation what a month or two ago, and did it drive people away? Nope. Opposite.
> 
> I think like someone else touched on, the knowledge that Disney is still strictly enforcing safety measures like distancing is appealing, not a turn off.


I agree. I've been pretty impressed by how Disney seems to be enforcing their safety measures. We are more concerned about the travel to get there than the time at Disney. That's what is still holding us back.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jpeterson said:


> I agree. I've been pretty impressed by how Disney seems to be enforcing their safety measures. We are more concerned about the travel to get there than the time at Disney. That's what is still holding us back.


I was a little leary of that too, but we had no problems at all in the airports or on my Southwest flight a week ago. Flew out of Indy and am spoiled by how easy/open it is. Mask compliance was great. Hoping it is the same next week. Spacing on ME was really good, especially on the 5:00 a.m. slosh back with only 6 of us on board.


----------



## Eric Smith

tlmadden73 said:


> the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"
> 
> Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.


Crowds are as large as they ever have been since the parks reopened so I don't think people are cancelled en masse.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eric Smith said:


> Crowds are as large as they ever have been since the parks reopened so I don't think people are cancelled en masse.


Yeah, but not sure most of that isnt just the uptick because its holiday season. Wont know until we see what happens post new year. I mean, there has to be a reason for the sudden onslaught of commercials...


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> To add to this discussion, what this has really shown to me is the lack of attractions the parks have outside of MK.  Replacing Ellen's energy adventure with Guardians is not a net gain. You still have the same amount of attractions. My hope would be once things get better, they focus more on new attractions instead of new night time shows or new Epcot festivals.


It's a gain because people will line up to ride Guardians.  Disney had plans to add attractions to Epcot, COVID changed that calculus.   Ratatouille will be a new ride whenever it opens.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> To me the potential for lack of ability to social distant where the queues are creating pinch points would be a concern and create anxiety.  So I am one who would definitely not travel there now (grated I am also one who thinks no one should be traveling anywhere now so I might be biased)


We’re getting to that point too. We’ve been I think 4 times since reopening and are scheduled to go again 12/7-12/9 but are leaning towards cancelling now because of the crowds at pinch points. We’ll keep the reservation until the last minute but with numbers rising down here we’re leaning towards not going. Want to see what numbers look like after Thanksgiving travel is over.


----------



## Sandiz08

Thanksgiving week is very busy, not surprised by the amount people despite Covid. In 2018, I felt like a sardine at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...jc9lefXUhmXEeOmb3kq9VEAylTKrJ0ublw9yAAcV0UKqE


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...jc9lefXUhmXEeOmb3kq9VEAylTKrJ0ublw9yAAcV0UKqE


 not suprising at all , pretty much the same boat as DL, I bet DL will be even longer if not much longer


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> Who are the big groups of people who want mandatory masks forever? I think at the very most I’ve seen people say they want mask wearing *normalized* if you are feeling under the weather (which I happen to agree with), but that is not the same thing nor is it a wish to personally wear them forever all the time.


I'd go so far as suggesting they might be a good idea every year during flu season. Not mandatory, but highly encouraged perhaps.

I also think it would be beneficial for us to all to continue to be used to wearing them so that next major outbreak of bird/swine flu etc there won't be so much resistance to wearing them.


----------



## Farro

anthony2k7 said:


> *I'd go so far as suggesting they might be a good idea every year during flu season.* Not mandatory, but highly encouraged perhaps.
> 
> I also think it would be beneficial for us to all to continue to be used to wearing them so that next major outbreak of bird/swine flu etc there won't be so much resistance to wearing them.



Get your flu vaccination.


----------



## anthony2k7

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...jc9lefXUhmXEeOmb3kq9VEAylTKrJ0ublw9yAAcV0UKqE


Two major shows not returning either - buffalo bills wild west and motors action stunt show.


----------



## anthony2k7

Farro said:


> Get your flu vaccination.


Got it today thanks. First time ever.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

jade1 said:


> View attachment 540107


Just here to say, "I MISS NEMO!"  I follow several Nemo CM on Instagram and they're all posting about cleaning out their dressing rooms at Theater in the Wild.


----------



## mattpeto

anthony2k7 said:


> I'd go so far as suggesting they might be a good idea every year during flu season. Not mandatory, but highly encouraged perhaps.
> 
> I also think it would be beneficial for us to all to continue to be used to wearing them so that next major outbreak of bird/swine flu etc there won't be so much resistance to wearing them.



I want to be careful with my words here...

We are in a pandemic.  Masks are mandatory right now and for good reason...

But when the pandemic is over, I certainly respect the flu and common cold but I'll take my chances against those without wearing a mask.  I know other cultures especially in Asia are more used to the masks but American's aren't.   I won't be looking for vacation destinations where I have to wear masks when we are past this thing...

That being said, I would recommend that each person does what they feel comfortable with.


----------



## Brianstl

mattpeto said:


> I want to be careful with my words here...
> 
> We are in a pandemic.  Masks are mandatory right now and for good reason...
> 
> But when the pandemic is over, I certainly respect the flu and common cold but I'll take my chances against those without wearing a mask.  I know other cultures especially in Asia are more used to the masks but American's aren't.   I won't be looking for vacation destinations where I have to wear masks when we are past this thing...
> 
> That being said, I would recommend that each person does what they feel comfortable with.


The big difference between the flu and COVID-19 is COVID-19 has such a large percentage of asymptomatic carriers.  That is why it is important with COVID-19 prevention while not really effective with preventing flu transmission.   You want to make a difference in future flu seasons, you want to see a carry over of the hygiene practices because surface transmission is a much bigger problem with the flu than COVID-19.


----------



## Brianstl

I think they have found a way to recover the lost revenue from desert parties.  $50 for 12 tiny cookies.

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/nevarro-nummies-macarons/#viewLargerHeroOverlay


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> I want to be careful with my words here...
> 
> We are in a pandemic.  Masks are mandatory right now and for good reason...
> 
> But when the pandemic is over, I certainly respect the flu and common cold but I'll take my chances against those without wearing a mask.  I know other cultures especially in Asia are more used to the masks but American's aren't.   I won't be looking for vacation destinations where I have to wear masks when we are past this thing...
> 
> That being said, I would recommend that each person does what they feel comfortable with.



I agree that even strongly encouraging all people to wear a mask in "normal" glue season seems a bit much

That said I would welcome normalizing wearing masks for those that want to (if a little under the weather, if it is allergy season, etc) like in many Asian cultures


----------



## tink2424

tlmadden73 said:


> Thanks for bringing me down from the ledge.
> 
> True .. all my assumptions without being there. And my assumptions are on crowd levels I am USED to.
> 
> I see your point since walkways aren't as busy .. my guess it will be easier to SPOT the lines like you point out AND easier/faster to walk to the end of the line. I am imagining normal crowds .. (thus congested, slow moving walkways). Already just knowing that lines are snaking out this far will make it easier to accept and easier to look for said lines.
> 
> I just like efficiency and not wasting time walking around to places don't need to go .. especially with kids in tow. Walk to a front of a ride and then have to walk another half mile or so to get to the end of a line with little kids with little legs is a lot different than doing it by myself.



I went in September and it is a bit of a hassle to find the end of the lines sometimes.  Nothing to ruin your day over but it is a bit frustrating and sometimes you have to walk a distance to get to the end of the line.  So it is a valid concern and frustration.

At least you know that it may be an issue so you can try to plan ahead or at least try not to let it bother you.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/toky...-menu-at-epcot-to-absorb-thanksgiving-crowds/


----------



## hertamaniac

Folks traveling to WDW next week, bring your layers.  Some of the models show highs in mid-to-upper 50's and lows in the mid-30's.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Folks traveling to WDW next week, bring your layers.  Some of the models show highs in mid-to-upper 50's and lows in the mid-30's.


That's still shorts weather


----------



## Eeyore daily

hertamaniac said:


> Folks traveling to WDW next week, bring your layers.  Some of the models show highs in mid-to-upper 50's and lows in the mid-30's.


That’s when we’re going and I’m packing the ear warmers. I’m so excited that it might get cold here.


----------



## Just654

hertamaniac said:


> Folks traveling to WDW next week, bring your layers.  Some of the models show highs in mid-to-upper 50's and lows in the mid-30's.



where was that weather last weekend.


----------



## hertamaniac

rteetz said:


> That's still shorts weather



And flip flops.


----------



## hertamaniac

Eeyore daily said:


> That’s when we’re going and I’m packing the ear warmers. I’m so excited that it might get cold here.



We're scheduled to visit the GKTW village early next week.  It might be a perfect time to see the lights and the free cocoa.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/toky...-menu-at-epcot-to-absorb-thanksgiving-crowds/



Reminds me I need to find my copy of "A Christmas Story" soon.


----------



## Pyotr

anthony2k7 said:


> I'd go so far as suggesting they might be a good idea every year during flu season. Not mandatory, but highly encouraged perhaps.
> 
> I also think it would be beneficial for us to all to continue to be used to wearing them so that next major outbreak of bird/swine flu etc there won't be so much resistance to wearing them.



no


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree that even strongly encouraging all people to wear a mask in "normal" glue season seems a bit much
> 
> That said I would welcome normalizing wearing masks for those that want to (if a little under the weather, if it is allergy season, etc) like in many Asian cultures


 
Ugh, now I have to worry about Glue season too.


----------



## Nlfm432010

anthony2k7 said:


> I'd go so far as suggesting they might be a good idea every year during flu season. Not mandatory, but highly encouraged perhaps.
> 
> I also think it would be beneficial for us to all to continue to be used to wearing them so that next major outbreak of bird/swine flu etc there won't be so much resistance to wearing them.


I always get the flu vaccine, but usually get 2-3 virus/colds a year.  I don't love wearing a mask, but honestly I have not been sick wearing one.  I like the idea of mask wearing being accepted by those who choose it.


----------



## New Mouse

tlmadden73 said:


> the problem is .. "people" see long queues as a sign of it being "crowded" (even though WE know the line is just artificially stretched long)  .. which can be a negative look for Disney.  This photo gets out there on social media and people start canceling their vacations because "Disney is too crowded!" -- one of their selling points right now is "there is less to do but it is way less crowded!!"
> 
> Like @TheMaxRebo said, they need to be able to absorb crowds more .. and just not sure how they do that with them having restaurants at lower capacity, with all the theater attractions closed, etc.




They do that by having smaller crowds because Disney is too crowded.  Its not pictures, its whats actually occurring.


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> Ugh, now I have to worry about Glue season too.



It gets sticky at times, but if you don't touch your face, you should be okay!


----------



## only hope

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Just here to say, "I MISS NEMO!"  I follow several Nemo CM on Instagram and they're all posting about cleaning out their dressing rooms at Theater in the Wild.



So sad. It was always the same wonderful actor playing Marlin every time we saw it. The people playing Nemo, Dory, and Bruce were nearly always the same. I was so familiar with actor playing Marlin that once I knew he had a cold 30 seconds in to this performance! Poor guy barely made it through the show without losing his voice- he was struggling to hold notes at the end. I wonder if they’ll even all come back when the show reopens? Wish I’d had a chance to meet some of them but I don’t know how one went about doing that. Broadway/local theaters you just wait by the door...

How do you find them on social media? I don’t know their names.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

only hope said:


> How do you find them on social media? I don’t know their names.



If you search #findingnemothemusical lots of them will pop out.  Katie Whetsell was in The One Day at Disney book/show - she plays Dory.  The other really public one is Billy Flanagan - Mr. Ray/Bruce.  He’s worked for Disney for 38 years!  He was Ken in the EPCOT Barbie show of the ‘80s!  He’s biked all over Florida delivering “Flanigrams” during Covid.


----------



## Mit88

https://nypost.com/2020/11/24/floridas-1st-snow-park-cuts-hours-over-shortage-of-flakes/


----------



## one_cat

Eric Smith said:


> I think it will be announced, but it will be announced the day before it happens.


How many people will cancel their vacation because masking is no longer required?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eeyore daily said:


> That’s when we’re going and I’m packing the ear warmers. I’m so excited that it might get cold here.


Ear warmers? Holy heck those temps call for those heat pads you buy at like Lowes for hands and feet and extra money in the booze budget to keep the rest of you warm!

Sincerely,
A Californian


----------



## gottalovepluto

one_cat said:


> How many people will cancel their vacation because masking is no longer required?


4. And they talked to every news and social media outlet out there. They also discovered Google will give you more than one email address if you ask nicely so they vote in all the super reliable Internet polls as their go to hobby.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> And flip flops.


----------



## Elle23

Just654 said:


> where was that weather last weekend.



Seriously! It was downright hot for several days of our trip! I would love those low temps! (This was our first trip where it never got cold or even cool. )


----------



## Karin1984

anthony2k7 said:


> Two major shows not returning either - buffalo bills wild west and motors action stunt show.


The stunt show was known for months wasn't it? Buffalo Bill last week, but I thought I had read the message about the stunt show a long time ago. Time is a funny thing these days ;-) 

I was on the fence to book DLP for Christmas, that the best parts of Christmas (Mickey's Big Band, Christmas Parade) were cancelled already held me back. Saves me cancelling everything. I will probably wait till March to get back, as last weeks of February are holidays in France. 

Hopefully DLP can use the time wisely to keep working on all the refurbishments, the opening of the Marvel Hotel etc. 
Saw some pictures of the work on Route 66, so hopefully 2021 will be a great year


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> How many people will cancel their vacation because masking is no longer required?


I don’t think many will.  I think masks will be required at Disney until the virus is no longer an issue.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Nlfm432010 said:


> I always get the flu vaccine, but usually get 2-3 virus/colds a year.  I don't love wearing a mask, but honestly I have not been sick wearing one.  I like the idea of mask wearing being accepted by those who choose it.


The key is if the "choose" to wear a mask.  Masks have always been allowed, but they just have not been commonly used.   Once COVID appears to be contained and Disney removes the mask restrictions, it should be up to each individual if they feel the need to wear a mask.


----------



## zumfelde

one_cat said:


> How many people will cancel their vacation because masking is no longer required?


How many people have cancelled their vacation because mask use is required?


----------



## Just654

Elle23 said:


> Seriously! It was downright hot for several days of our trip! I would love those low temps! (This was our first trip where it never got cold or even cool. )



I know right. We pick Nov for the cooler Temps and Christmas decorations. And it was down right hot and humid. Going in Feb again, have a funny feeling Feb will now be the fav time to go.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Ear warmers? Holy heck those temps call for those heat pads you buy at like Lowes for hands and feet and extra money in the booze budget to keep the rest of you warm!
> 
> Sincerely,
> A Californian



Holy heck those temps call for, pants, I guess ... maybe a long sleeve t-shirt

sincerely.
A New Yorker


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/11/24/floridas-1st-snow-park-cuts-hours-over-shortage-of-flakes/



Yeah...they showed it on our news.  There were puddles at the end of the snow tube runs!


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Holy heck those temps call for, pants, I guess ... maybe a long sleeve t-shirt
> 
> sincerely.
> A New Yorker



I'd be wearing flip flops and a puffer coat at night (New Englander). We go in December a lot and the cold nights can be downright miserable when you're waiting for fireworks, though that wouldn't be an issue this year. I'm also currently sitting at my desk at work in a puffer coat.


----------



## rpb718

Being from the north, I can only say the following.  I can take the heat and humidity fine at WDW and up north I can take the cold because the humidity is low.  But I've found it's a very different world at WDW when it's both cold AND humid.  We were at WDW back in January 2010, and the nights with low temps, humidity and a steady breeze were particularly brutal.  I remember feeling sorry for the Tinkerbell CM at MK during the nighttime fireworks show.


----------



## gottalovepluto

zumfelde said:


> How many people have cancelled their vacation because mask use is required?


A number of folks actually. We’ve had DIS vets cancel and state they’re not returning until masks are gone.


----------



## Oldnewfan

zumfelde said:


> How many people have cancelled their vacation because mask use is required?


Yeah. Everyone I know that goes regularly is waiting. Folks that take at least one trip a year.. All state about the same sentiment... they all wear them for the necessary trips to stores, doctor's office and such but no way would they wear one to vacation and relax. To them and me, counterintuitive.  Its a temporary requirement that is necessary now but its a tool for survival and not a new lifestyle.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> A number of folks actually. We’ve had DIS vets cancel and state they’re not returning until masks are gone.



I have cancelled multiple trips. I don’t think my two year old will keep one on for an extended trip. My wife and I are only taking her for one day. Once she’s over it we will leave.  If we only last a couple hours that’s fine.


----------



## Rickat96

Pyotr said:


> I have cancelled multiple trips. I don’t think my two year old will keep one on for an extended trip. My wife and I are only taking her for one day. Once she’s over it we will leave.  If we only last a couple hours that’s fine.


 Same here-Have not used my AP purchased last year yet. Will not use/return with watered down experiences. I have doubts for 2021.


----------



## Moliphino

Oldnewfan said:


> Yeah. Everyone I know that goes regularly is waiting. Folks that take at least one trip a year.. All state about the same sentiment... they all wear them for the necessary trips to stores, doctor's office and such but no way would they wear one to vacation and relax. To them and me, counterintuitive.  Its a temporary requirement that is necessary now but its a tool for survival and not a new lifestyle.



Would they be going if masks weren't required, though? Or still avoiding it due to the pandemic?


----------



## Mome Rath

rpb718 said:


> Being from the north, I can only say the following.  I can take the heat and humidity fine at WDW and up north I can take the cold because the humidity is low.  But I've found it's a very different world at WDW when it's both cold AND humid.  We were at WDW back in January 2010, and the nights with low temps, humidity and a steady breeze were particularly brutal.  I remember feeling sorry for the Tinkerbell CM at MK during the nighttime fireworks show.


Absolutely 100% this.  Up here, you get used to cold, no problem.  Down in Orlando... brrrr..... it goes right to your bones because of the humidity.


----------



## JoeA

gottalovepluto said:


> A number of folks actually. We’ve had DIS vets cancel and state they’re not returning until masks are gone.



We haven't canceled any trips but probably won't go back (into the parks) until masks are no longer required.  Wife and I went in Sept and it was just too uncomfortable in the heat and humidity.  The upside is that we probably spent more "resort time" than ever that trip.


----------



## Tigger's ally

JoeA said:


> We haven't canceled any trips but probably won't go back (into the parks) until masks are no longer required.  Wife and I went in Sept and it was just too uncomfortable in the heat and humidity.  The upside is that we probably spent more "resort time" than ever that trip.


we haven't cancelled trips but Disney cancelled ours twice.  And now I have went back once, no problems and are going back again in 9 days.  I wear a mask all day when I travel for my work and do it in a lot hotter environment than Disney and I am used to it.  Will gladly wear it to vacation in my favorite spot.  Taking my four year old grandtinker that has to wear hers everyday as well at her preschool.  She is used to it as well.  Wife is manager of a bank and of course has to wear hers.  Daughter is RN in Cardiac unit at hospital.  All of us will have them on all the time.   Looking forward to it!


----------



## Duck143

one_cat said:


> How many people will cancel their vacation because masking is no longer required?


Ours will be cancelled if they remain required.


----------



## Jennasis

We would only go now if masks were required.


----------



## JoeA

Tigger's ally said:


> we haven't cancelled trips but Disney cancelled ours twice.  And now I have went back once, no problems and are going back again in 9 days.  I wear a mask all day when I travel for my work and do it in a lot hotter environment than Disney and I am used to it.  Will gladly wear it to vacation in my favorite spot.  Taking my four year old grandtinker that has to wear hers everyday as well at her preschool.  She is used to it as well.  Wife is manager of a bank and of course has to wear hers.  Daughter is RN in Cardiac unit at hospital.  All of us will have them on all the time.   Looking forward to it!



My daughter is a charge nurse in a high risk maternity ward and wears one all day, as well.  I went to visit her (she's out of state) and I laughed whenever she got into the car...she forgot her mask was even on because she doesn't even think about it.

Hope you and the family all enjoy your trip!


----------



## yulilin3

At contempo right now,  the app is not working for me so ordered food the old fashioned way.  Heading to mk in about 10 min and streaming on my yt page,  first time going to a park that is completely sold out,  very interested to see how it feels


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jennasis said:


> We would only go now if masks were required.


Well they are required and have been since reopening...


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> At contempo right now,  the app is not working for me so ordered food the old fashioned way.  Heading to mk in about 10 min and streaming on my yt page,  first time going to a park that is completely sold out,  very interested to see how it feels



I’m interested to hear your take on the crowds!!

You reminded me, the worst part of my trip by far was the app. I had to delete and reload it multiple times a day to try to make it work. Freaking thing drove me bonkers. #DisneyIT

(Worst was at Topolino’s when mobile check in didn’t work. They explained to me a couple times that everyone had to use mobile checkin now and how to do it and COMPLETELY ignored me when I said I understood but my app didn’t work. I literally had to prove to them it didn’t work and to do so I had to go sit down and watch it twirl away for a couple minutes while the CM stood RIGHT next to me to apparently watch my incompetent self. Even after a couple minutes  she said “keep waiting!” I was so annoyed I deleted the app as she watched instead of waiting another couple minutes in stupidly close proximity to her and suddenly they were able to check me in old school in like <30 seconds. No other restaurant gave me grief like that about checking in when the app glitched. And they weren’t busy, no one else was checking in, it was 3 CMs standing around chatting with each other until I interrupted ) I was concerned from reports Disney was pushing the app so hard they were creating incidents of not only mad customers but also increased close contact exposure between CMs and guests. Concern was valid.


----------



## LSUmiss

rpb718 said:


> Being from the north, I can only say the following.  I can take the heat and humidity fine at WDW and up north I can take the cold because the humidity is low.  But I've found it's a very different world at WDW when it's both cold AND humid.  We were at WDW back in January 2010, and the nights with low temps, humidity and a steady breeze were particularly brutal.  I remember feeling sorry for the Tinkerbell CM at MK during the nighttime fireworks show.


I was just going to add that. FL 40s/50s can be COLD. I live in NOLA & we always say that. My friend lives here & is from Ohio & has said the same thing.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331636999900446720


----------



## jade1

At BCV now, seems really empty for being full. Is the BC and YC open? And more importantly full to?

In room menu if interested?


----------



## Eric Smith

jade1 said:


> At BCV now, seems really empty for being full. Is the BC and YC open? And more importantly full to?
> 
> In room menu if interested?
> 
> View attachment 540259
> 
> View attachment 540260


Thanks for posting that, we'll be staying there in a few weeks.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> At BCV now, seems really empty for being full. Is the BC and YC open? And more importantly full to?
> 
> In room menu if interested?
> 
> View attachment 540259
> 
> View attachment 540260


wow, we were just down there a week and a half ago and there was no in room dining.  Glad to see this for our next trip.


----------



## rteetz

jade1 said:


> At BCV now, seems really empty for being full. Is the BC and YC open? And more importantly full to?
> 
> In room menu if interested?
> 
> View attachment 540259
> 
> View attachment 540260


BC Hotel side is not open.


----------



## jade1

rteetz said:


> BC Hotel side is not open.



Ok thanks explains a lot.

Might even snag Beach Club Market Thanksgiving lunch or dinner if offered. Didn't plan well for that.


----------



## jade1

SAB chairs spaced decent and they clean when guests leave. Nothing new just sayin.


----------



## Eric Smith

jade1 said:


> SAB chairs spaced decent and they clean when guests leave. Nothing new just sayin.
> 
> View attachment 540268


How crowded was SAB?


----------



## jade1

Eric Smith said:


> How crowded was SAB?



Quiet. Lots of chairs avail and open areas. Absolutely perfect 80 and sunny.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jade1 said:


> Quiet. Lots of chairs avail and open areas. Absolutely perfect 80 and sunny.
> 
> View attachment 540272
> 
> View attachment 540273
> 
> View attachment 540274
> 
> View attachment 540276
> 
> View attachment 540277
> 
> View attachment 540278


Looks like an ideal day at SAB!!


----------



## Oldnewfan

Moliphino said:


> Would they be going if masks weren't required, though? Or still avoiding it due to the pandemic?


No. When we're vaccinated and masks aren't required. Thats the consensus in my microcosm of Disney fans.


----------



## jade1

EPCOT spacing seems pretty good compared to the weekend. You can stay quite a ways from others if you want/try.



Had to sneak in Guardians blue, really does blend well.


----------



## jade1

And out of nowhere.


----------



## jade1

Sorry rteetz one more. Day just gets better.


----------



## J-Dog

Moliphino said:


> Would they be going if masks weren't required, though? Or still avoiding it due to the pandemic?


Can't speak for anyone else, but COVID is not keeping us away - mask requirements are.

Well, I am minorly uncomfortable wearing a mask, and may have grudgingly considered going to WDW with a mask, but my 2-year-old will absolutely not wear one, and I don't think it's fair or ethical to force her to "learn" to wear something that will (hopefully) never be necessary again when this is over.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jade1 said:


> And out of nowhere.
> 
> View attachment 540294
> 
> View attachment 540295


Most are looking for what's in the carriage.  I just love watching the horse.  Hope I see them often when we go.


----------



## rteetz

Round and round in circles we go. The mask debate is endless and we get back to it every so often. Lets move on please and thank you.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m interested to hear your take on the crowds!!
> 
> You reminded me, the worst part of my trip by far was the app. I had to delete and reload it multiple times a day to try to make it work. Freaking thing drove me bonkers. #DisneyIT
> 
> (Worst was at Topolino’s when mobile check in didn’t work. They explained to me a couple times that everyone had to use mobile checkin now and how to do it and COMPLETELY ignored me when I said I understood but my app didn’t work. I literally had to prove to them it didn’t work and to do so I had to go sit down and watch it twirl away for a couple minutes while the CM stood RIGHT next to me to apparently watch my incompetent self. Even after a couple minutes  she said “keep waiting!” I was so annoyed I deleted the app as she watched instead of waiting another couple minutes in stupidly close proximity to her and suddenly they were able to check me in old school in like <30 seconds. No other restaurant gave me grief like that about checking in when the app glitched. And they weren’t busy, no one else was checking in, it was 3 CMs standing around chatting with each other until I interrupted ) I was concerned from reports Disney was pushing the app so hard they were creating incidents of not only mad customers but also increased close contact exposure between CMs and guests. Concern was valid.


I was at MK for about 2 hours from 12:30 to 2:30 main street looked busy but not super crowded,  choke points were at Adventureland especially the area between pecos bill and the relaxation area,  it was pretty crowded.  Queues spilling out almost everywhere and impacting the walkways.  The best area to walk around was tomorrowland, great use of space there. 
For those coming during Christmas just have your expectations in check. 
I never felt unsafe though


----------



## jemtx

Thanks for the report. We’re having having second thoughts about our Christmas trip due to the crowds & wait times.


----------



## Wreckem

jemtx said:


> Thanks for the report. We’re having having second thoughts about our Christmas trip due to the crowds & wait times.



The wait times this year won’t be as bad as they are during a normal Christmas season.

Is it going to be short waits like when Disney first reopened no. Is it going to have the waits they have at near full capacity during Christmas no. Nor will the crowds be shoulder to shoulder everywhere. Until you have been at MK during a phase 1 closure you haven’t seen crowding.

We originally had MK on Xmas day. I backed out and changed it to AK again(3rd Xmas day at AK). Switched MK to Dec 23. We are alternating between Disney and Universal every day from Dec 19th to 26th. The only day I am worried about is Dec 19 as we are doing DHS that day. That said same rules apply as any other Christmas season. Arrive early, get as much done as early as possible. Stay late. Etc etc.


----------



## rteetz

Wreckem said:


> The wait times this year won’t be as bad as they are during a normal Christmas season.


No doubt. You really can’t compare anything this year to years past.


----------



## jemtx

Wreckem said:


> The wait times this year won’t be as bad as they are during a normal Christmas season.


The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.


----------



## Farro

Did anyone see??? FIREWORKS! (Well...)

Kinda sorta fireworks bursts around Cinderella's Castle!!! 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CICDKzUnM2A/


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.


Agree wait times are looking higher. I watched a few videos from the parks from the past few days as well and I was surprised about how crowded it looked. And it wasn’t only in certain spots, there were crowds all over.


----------



## rteetz

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.


I think everything is perspective. Obviously Christmas is going to be worse than a random day other times. This is probably comparable to what Christmas will be. I think it’s also worth noting wait times on the app is not very accurate as of late. You have cleaning cycles built in and most experiences note that wait times are inflated.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331737293481144321


----------



## Wreckem

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.



Wait times this week are approx. what they will likely be during Xmas week because of capacity constraints. And these wait times are about 1/2 to 1/3 of the wait times during a normal Christmas week.

I have seen Mine Train and Pan exceed 4hrs and  FOP exceed 5 hours during Xmas. During xmas week it’s not unheard of to see small world, pirates, haunted mansion etc peak around 2.5-3 hrs well. MK nearing capacity at Xmas during normal times usually means no waits under an hour, barely anything under 90 minutes and all major attractions being around 180 or more. It also means walkways are incredibly packed and difficulty to navigate/walk.

Planning is just as vital now as it was precovid. With proper strategies you will be able to get more done this Xmas than any other Xmas in the past even without the fast passes.

Outside of rope drop forget about anything being walk on. Rides at Disney haven’t been walkon since what August? If you want to maximize it’s a must to rope drop and close down the park.


----------



## Spridell

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331737293481144321



Wasn't it reported on here by an insider that they would be doing some "special" things this holiday season?

I guess this was one of them. 

Nice little touch if you ask me.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

From Kenny the Pirate on twitter


----------



## LSUmiss

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Agree wait times are looking higher. I watched a few videos from the parks from the past few days as well and I was surprised about how crowded it looked. And it wasn’t only in certain spots, there were crowds all over.


I’m driving back right now & it was that bad. The wait times & crowds weren’t as bad as previous thanksgiving weeks but with the masks & restrictions & so much missing, I’m not sure it’s worth it for us anymore right now.  We went the first week it opened back up in July & it was amazing. Then we went in Oct & it was not as good as as July but still good. I had planned to go back in Jan, but I don’t think we will go back until crowds are reduced or attractions/dining are added back.


----------



## Tigger's ally

LSUmiss said:


> I’m driving back right now & it was that bad. The wait times & crowds weren’t as bad as previous thanksgiving weeks but with the masks & restrictions & so much missing, I’m not sure it’s worth it for us anymore right now.  We went the first week it opened back up in July & it was amazing. Then we went in Oct & it was not as good as as July but still good. I had planned to go back in Jan, but I don’t think we will go back until crowds are reduced or attractions/dining are added back.


I think Thanksgiving week and January are not even close to equal.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> No doubt. You really can’t compare anything this year to years past.



Yeah - we'll be going through at least a couple years where comparisons to any previous years will really have no meaning.  It's going to be a while before everything sort of normalizes post-COVID after certain things return (EMH, EMM, DAH, parties, shows, parade?, fireworks, other park and/or resort entertainment, festival activities, etc.) because there's no guarantee they'll all return the same as before.  Even after all that any comparisons to pre-COVID times won't mean much because of new things like park reservations, Genie, etc. and of course any new attractions that open (Tron, GotG, Rat).  It's almost like we're starting at a new beginning.


----------



## abs1978

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.



We are here now and it’s really not that bad.  I was most worried about HS but it’s been the most enjoyable park.  We are getting to the parks an hour before opening and finding that the parks open early.  We leave for lunch and come back at dinner time.  Ride again after eating.  This strategy is working well.  We won’t get to all the headliners but it’s ok.  With a good plan you’ll be ok.


----------



## HikingFam

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.


We are here now, and it is definitely a downgrade without FPs. We were here the week after Christmas last year and spent much less time in lines between EMH and FPs. I think it depends on your usual touring style. If you are like us and strategize to avoid any lines over 15 min, then it’s tough right now. That said, we are still enjoying ourselves and just rope dropping and leaving the parks around lunch. It doesn’t feel like a waste because we have APs and it’s all a sunk cost anyway.


----------



## LSUmiss

Tigger's ally said:


> I think Thanksgiving week and January are not even close to equal.


I agree except I was looking at MLK week & with the shorter hours (which I know could change), I think it’ll feel just as bad as this week. I’m waiting to see if they extend hours before I make the final decision.


----------



## DebbieB

I was there last week and thought it was better than first week of October.  Lines seemed shorter, hours were longer.  I don’t think you can compare a holiday week to January.  Park Hopping will be back, which I really missed.


----------



## jemtx

Tigger's ally said:


> I think Thanksgiving week and January are not even close to equal.


What do you of pushing our trip to the 2nd week of March?


----------



## Wreckem

jemtx said:


> What do you of pushing our trip to the 2nd week of March?


Second week of March begins spring break season. It will be a crapshoot but will likely be better than Christmas unless they raise capacity again between Christmas and spring break then all bets are off.

That said all the school band trips to Disneyworld generally fall in March so those crowds won’t be there this year.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331778318341984258


----------



## figmentfinesse

jemtx said:


> What do you of pushing our trip to the 2nd week of March?



outside of holiday weekends and inauguration, Jan will definitely be quieter


----------



## LSUmiss

jemtx said:


> What do you of pushing our trip to the 2nd week of March?


We have gone 4 times this year & were just going as an extra trip. We have gone 3 times since they opened back up mainly b/c the crowds have been lower. This last trip was the first time that I felt that it was getting too crowded. We certainly don’t have to go in Jan & it’s not a planned trip. Just thought we may go a few days mlk week but not so sure with current crowds & posted hours.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331797244270415877


----------



## Mit88

As shocking as it is to see fireworks “back”, it’s really not that mind blowing to me. Once Universal started their nighttime show back up, it was only a matter of time Disney followed suit. And I’m sure these little bursts will increase depending on the behavior of the guests over the next couple weeks. Could even be a test to see if they could pull off Epcot forever after the holidays to get that park a little busier to get used to increased crowds before Rat opens up


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331797244270415877



Am I reading it right that it would be an additional 4,000 jobs? While sad, to me that doesn’t seem like that much, especially if they’re accounting for DLRs remained closure and not being overly optimistic of when they will reopen. Any and all job loss is too many, but if they’re confident that the bleeding is starting to slow enough that “only” another 4,000 jobs will be lost through March (I believe that’s when Q2 ends?) while Disneyland’s parks are closed, and DLP, idk it doesn’t seem as bad as it could have been.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Am I reading it right that it would be an additional 4,000 jobs? While sad, to me that doesn’t seem like that much, especially if they’re accounting for DLRs remained closure and not being overly optimistic of when they will reopen. Any and all job loss is too many, but if they’re confident that the bleeding is starting to slow enough that “only” another 4,000 jobs will be lost through March (I believe that’s when Q2 ends?) while Disneyland’s parks are closed, and DLP, idk it doesn’t seem as bad as it could have been.


Yes but its worth noting here that this is all of TWDC. So any layoffs from ESPN, Burbank, ABC, etc. would be included here. So not necessarily an additional 4000 from parks and resorts. I do know ESPN had some layoffs.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Mit88 said:


> Am I reading it right that it would be an additional 4,000 jobs? While sad, to me that doesn’t seem like that much, especially if they’re accounting for DLRs remained closure and not being overly optimistic of when they will reopen. Any and all job loss is too many, but if they’re confident that the bleeding is starting to slow enough that “only” another 4,000 jobs will be lost through March (I believe that’s when Q2 ends?) while Disneyland’s parks are closed, and DLP, idk it doesn’t seem as bad as it could have been.


I wonder if any of the March projection hinges on the CDC March projection of vaccine distribution to gen population?  A March start that is. Doubtful but they must be factoring that in to some degree.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jemtx said:


> The numbers look pretty bad this week on MDE. We’re worried about waits w/out any FP.  We’ve never been at Christmas bc of the crowds and we thought this year would be our shot to do it.  Crowds and waits look worse than we expected. Just starting to weigh how enjoyable it’ll be.


I get the hesitation. I loved my trip mid-Nov but wouldn’t want to touch a trip this week with a 10 ft pole after reports. Safari line in the theater? Hell no.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

LSUmiss said:


> I’m driving back right now & it was that bad. The wait times & crowds weren’t as bad as previous thanksgiving weeks but with the masks & restrictions & so much missing, I’m not sure it’s worth it for us anymore right now.  We went the first week it opened back up in July & it was amazing. Then we went in Oct & it was not as good as as July but still good. I had planned to go back in Jan, but I don’t think we will go back until crowds are reduced or attractions/dining are added back.


We were there the 12th thru the 16th and it was manageable.  We did 5 days at Universal, and then came back the 21st thru the 24th, and found it to be pretty unpleasant everywhere we went.   We're still keeping our January trip, but I really do think that the crowds will be closer to what the October levels were when we're there.  I agree that the reduced attractions/dining is getting old.  We're coming for the last 10 days of our annual passes, but we aren't renewing until a lot more things come back. We're getting a really good deal at Pop and I have Disney Rewards $$$ to use, or I probably wouldn't be staying as long in January. It's been a nice respite over the past few months; basically the only place that we've dined out or spent extended periods of time in public outside of our community, but it's time to wait for something new now.


----------



## skeeter31

Oldnewfan said:


> I wonder if any of the March projection hinges on the CDC March projection of vaccine distribution to gen population?  A March start that is. Doubtful but they must be factoring that in to some degree.


I doubt it in this report. The March date is simply the end of Q2 in Disney’s fiscal year 2021, so the halfway point. I don’t think this announcement has anything to do with the vaccine, more so just an update as to where they will stand at the halfway point of fiscal year 2021.


----------



## Oldnewfan

skeeter31 said:


> I doubt it in this report. The March date is simply the end of Q2 in Disney’s fiscal year 2021, so the halfway point. I don’t think this announcement has anything to do with the vaccine, more so just an update as to where they will stand at the halfway point of fiscal year 2021.


Yeah. Didn't think it was really a factor. Not firm enough on the roll out to plan around.  Just heard a few March dates back to back yesterday. Grasping for straws.


----------



## Tigger's ally

jemtx said:


> What do you of pushing our trip to the 2nd week of March?


I myself would personally keep it in January.


----------



## jemtx

Tigger's ally said:


> I myself would personally keep it in January.


Because of higher crowds traditionally in March?


----------



## Tigger's ally

jemtx said:


> Because of higher crowds traditionally in March?


Yeah, we always stay away from spring break. Can be cold and reduced hours in Jan, but not as busy.


----------



## jemtx

Tigger's ally said:


> Yeah, we always stay away from spring break. Can be cold and reduced hours in Jan, but not as busy.


That was our thinking, but the parks are closing so early in January & it seems like it’ll be too cold for much pool time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wreckem said:


> Second week of March begins spring break season. It will be a crapshoot but will likely be better than Christmas unless they raise capacity again between Christmas and spring break then all bets are off.
> 
> That said all the school band trips to Disneyworld generally fall in March so those crowds won’t be there this year.


Also, considering the border will most likely remain closed, a lot of Canadians normally travel to WDW in March and this likely won't be happening in March 2021.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331991895925518338


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331991895925518338


Clickbait headline if I ever saw one, could also say Disney cuts back 16% of their employees during pandemic. Many companies have done exactly the same if not much more. For Disney and the type of company it is all things considered that is pretty good and consistant in the industry.


----------



## unbanshee

xuxa777 said:


> Clickbait headline if I ever saw one, could also say Disney cuts back 16% of their employees during pandemic. Many companies have done exactly the same if not much more. For Disney and the type of company it is all things considered that is pretty good and consistant in the industry.



Lol, what? You're happy with one representation of math but not another?

Also, did you read it? If you did, you would know that Disney is "cutting back" more than 16% of their employees


----------



## Jrb1979

xuxa777 said:


> Clickbait headline if I ever saw one, could also say Disney cuts back 16% of their employees during pandemic. Many companies have done exactly the same if not much more. For Disney and the type of company it is all things considered that is pretty good and consistant in the industry.


It didn't have to be this bad. Other parks like Dollywood still has entertainment going.


----------



## skeeter31

There’s been a lot of clickbait-y headlines today regarding the layoff news. Some have made it sound like 32k additional CMs are getting laid off by March. Daily Mail has a misleading headline like that, but they normally do. Media outlets love to misrepresent any bad Disney news to make it even worse than it actually is. Yes the layoffs are awful, but it’s only 4K more by March, not 32k more.


----------



## unbanshee

skeeter31 said:


> There’s been a lot of clickbait-y headlines today regarding the layoff news. Some have made it sound like 32k additional CMs are getting laid off by March. Daily Mail has a misleading headline like that, but they normally do. Media outlets love to misrepresent any bad Disney news to make it even worse than it actually is. Yes the layoffs are awful, but it’s only 4K more by March, not 32k more.



Is the Blog Mickey article headline really "clickbait"? It's the most factually accurate that I've seen, even when compared to the Orlando Sentinel


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> There’s been a lot of clickbait-y headlines today regarding the layoff news. Some have made it sound like 32k additional CMs are getting laid off by March. Daily Mail has a misleading headline like that, but they normally do. Media outlets love to misrepresent any bad Disney news to make it even worse than it actually is. Yes the layoffs are awful, but it’s only 4K more by March, not 32k more.


“Only”


----------



## rteetz

I understand some layoffs happening and likely being necessary. 32,000 is not necessary. Disney isn’t bankrupt and isn’t on the brink of such. They did not need to be this deep.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> It didn't have to be this bad. Other parks like Dollywood still has entertainment going.


Dollywood laid off 630 employees or over 20% of their employees during the pandemeic and most remaining took a 50% pay cut for quite some time. They are being brought back slowly. I have been to both parks and it is about the same as far as entertainment. Let just say mask wearing in the area is very lax as well.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I understand some layoffs happening and likely being necessary. 32,000 is not necessary. Disney isn’t bankrupt and isn’t on the brink of such. They did not need to be this deep.


Like I said earlier. Whats really telling is how other parks have entertainment offerings but yet Disney can't. That is what I really don't understand.


----------



## unbanshee

rteetz said:


> I understand some layoffs happening and likely being necessary. 32,000 is not necessary. Disney isn’t bankrupt and isn’t on the brink of such. They did not need to be this deep.



Didn't Iger say he wanted a leaner workforce? 

Bob Iger Thought He Was Leaving on Top. Now, He’s Fighting for Disney’s Life. - The New York Times


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Like I said earlier. Whats really telling is how other parks have entertainment offerings but yet Disney can't. That is what I really don't understand.


Disney does have entertainment offerings. Could they have more? Yes. 32,000 aren’t just entertainment though and not all of entertainment has been laid off (although a very good majority has). The additional 4000 includes other areas of the company such as ESPN, ABC, studios, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

unbanshee said:


> Didn't Iger say he wanted a leaner workforce?
> 
> Bob Iger Thought He Was Leaving on Top. Now, He’s Fighting for Disney’s Life. - The New York Times



For sure, but I don't think it would be this bad ... And I think that leads to how many of that 32,000 will be brought back in the future?


----------



## rteetz

unbanshee said:


> Didn't Iger say he wanted a leaner workforce?
> 
> Bob Iger Thought He Was Leaving on Top. Now, He’s Fighting for Disney’s Life. - The New York Times


Yes but that can be done more methodically. This is a full wiping out. Parks suffering the most. Parks need employees more than anything.


----------



## xuxa777

unbanshee said:


> Lol, what? You're happy with one representation of math but not another?
> 
> Also, did you read it? If you did, you would know that Disney is "cutting back" more than 16% of their employees



No, the numbers have all been out there and reported on, but they express it as 1 and 6 because it is more emotional, 16% is the same as everyone else or less. Where in the article are does it state they are cutting back more than 16%?


----------



## unbanshee

xuxa777 said:


> No, the numbers have all been out there and reported on, but they express it as 1 and 6 because 16% is the same as everyone else or less. Where in the article are does it state they are cutting back more than 16%?



A little more than halfway through:

"In addition to the 32,000 layoffs, Disney said that there were approximately 37,000 Cast Members still on furlough – not collecting a paycheck, but receiving some benefits such as medical. When factoring in furloughs and layoffs, _Disney is writing 34% fewer checks as a result of COVID-19_. "

This means that they are cutting back on more than 1/3rd of their workforce. Whether the CMs are laid off or they are not getting paid, Disney has made major cuts and the math supports that


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> I understand some layoffs happening and likely being necessary. 32,000 is not necessary. Disney isn’t bankrupt and isn’t on the brink of such. They did not need to be this deep.


Disney employees losing their job is terrbile, we all can agree on that and I hate to see it anymore than anyone else. Disney strategy to get through the most challanging time in their history can be debated, however they know the numbers better than any of us. Bottom line is the pandemic sucks.


----------



## New Mouse

xuxa777 said:


> Disney employees losing their job is terrbile, we all can agree on that and I hate to see it anymore than anyone else. Disney strategy to get through the most challanging time in their history can be debated, however they know the numbers better than any of us. Bottom line is the pandemic sucks.



The bottom line is the ceo cares more about the bottom line than he does about the people who helped him get where he is.

34% with most likely not coming back is insane.  The corporate talk of entertainment will be back.... with no details...is the feel good twisting.

Are other businesses cutting? Yes....do other businesses have billions in cash lying around? No.


----------



## xuxa777

unbanshee said:


> A little more than halfway through:
> 
> "In addition to the 32,000 layoffs, Disney said that there were approximately 37,000 Cast Members still on furlough – not collecting a paycheck, but receiving some benefits such as medical. When factoring in furloughs and layoffs, _Disney is writing 34% fewer checks as a result of COVID-19_. "
> 
> This means that they are cutting back on more than 1/3rd of their workforce. Whether the CMs are laid off or they are not getting paid, Disney has made major cuts and the math supports that


 Oh , ok "cutting back", you are conflating layoffs with furloughs, which is fine but not the point I made. I was just talking about the 1 and 6 number, and being 16%. Look around many many companies are going through layoffs and furloughs and a lot much more than Disney. Talk about entertainment, look at the live music sector, much more than 16%. It is going to get much worse. Disney is actually gettting ahead of it as painful as it is.


----------



## xuxa777

New Mouse said:


> The bottom line is the ceo cares more about the bottom line than he does about the people who helped him get where he is.
> 
> 34% with most likely not coming back is insane.  The corporate talk of entertainment will be back.... with no details...is the feel good twisting.
> 
> Are other businesses cutting? Yes....do other businesses have billions in cash lying around? No.


You do not know the CEO personally , nor do I, so no basis on the claim he doesn't care about people.  The business with 100 employees a million "lying" around gets a pass. Where is the line? 

Scratch that , getting off topic.

I am glad they had pyro last night, nice Disney touch, and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## New Mouse

xuxa777 said:


> You do not know the CEO personally , nor do I, so no basis on the claim he doesn't care about people.  The business with 100 employees a million "lying" around gets a pass. Where is the line?
> 
> Scratch that , getting off topic.
> 
> I am glad they had pyro last night, nice Disney touch, and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



I dont but actions are pretty telling when you have all the power to whats right.


----------



## Oldnewfan

rteetz said:


> I understand some layoffs happening and likely being necessary. 32,000 is not necessary. Disney isn’t bankrupt and isn’t on the brink of such. They did not need to be this deep.


Looking out for the stockholder. ONLY responsibility felt.   They are looking at the Parks as its own business unit.  They have to bring the Parks up as fast as possible or they will dig deeper.


----------



## unbanshee

xuxa777 said:


> Oh , ok "cutting back", you are conflating layoffs with furloughs, which is fine but not the point I made. I was just talking about the 1 and 6 number, and being 16%. Look around many many companies are going through layoffs and furloughs and a lot much more than Disney. Talk about entertainment, look at the live music sector, much more than 16%. It is going to get much worse. Disney is actually gettting ahead of it as painful as it is.



"Cutting back" is your term, not mine.

Also, if you're arguing that other companies are doing worse, I agree. That said, you won't find news about Best Buy or something like that on a Disney forum. 

All that to say that this headline and article isn't clickbait in the slightest. It represents facts within the scope of the website that wrote it


----------



## Oldnewfan

Considering the layoffs that the moderator is referring, does anyone know how much the Parks are off in overall capacity (density of guests) AND resort closures.  I would assume greater than 65% since Paris and DL are shuttered.  How does that square with labor required? Are they actually holding into more than what it would take to keep the machine running at this level of reduced capacity.  I assume so they could quickly reopen a resort or park? I guess my question is that as a business (emotion out) based on what is actually open or allowed in capacity, could tge numbers be much higher compared to what I saw when there for the 2019 holidays as a full out, jam packed, fully open business?


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Disney does have entertainment offerings. Could they have more? Yes. 32,000 aren’t just entertainment though and not all of entertainment has been laid off (although a very good majority has). The additional 4000 includes other areas of the company such as ESPN, ABC, studios, etc.


All I'm saying they could have easily kept the majority of the equity actors and brought in more entertainment. They didn't need to cut this much is all I'm saying. Its frustrating to see so many defend almost everything Disney does.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> There’s been a lot of clickbait-y headlines today regarding the layoff news. Some have made it sound like 32k additional CMs are getting laid off by March. Daily Mail has a misleading headline like that, but they normally do. Media outlets love to misrepresent any bad Disney news to make it even worse than it actually is. Yes the layoffs are awful, but it’s only 4K more by March, not 32k more.



Was actually coming here to say that. CNN was reporting he lay offs exactly like that, an additional 32,000 employees on top of the 28,000. And people still believe Universal gets the same share of media criticism as Disney.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> All I'm saying they could have easily kept the majority of the equity actors and brought in more entertainment. They didn't need to cut this much is all I'm saying. Its frustrating to see so many defend almost everything Disney does.



Most of the entertainment they could have provided would generate crowds which is a no-no in this current climate. It’s not defending Disney, layoffs are happening everywhere. Unfortunately right now Disney has no need for the employees they have, and will continue to lay off or else they’d keep them. What would be your plan, just throw CMs into the parks that are just there to stand around and do nothing but take up space?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Most of the entertainment they could have provided would generate crowds which is a no-no in this current climate. It’s not defending Disney, layoffs are happening everywhere. Unfortunately right now Disney has no need for the employees they have, and will continue to lay off or else they’d keep them. What would be your plan, just throw CMs into the parks that are just there to stand around and do nothing but take up space?


No I wouldn't bring them into the parks to stand around. I understand the laying off if 28,000 CM's.  I agree with Pete when he says the laying off of all the equity performers wasn't needed.  I take it you haven't seen videos of what Dollywood or other parks have done. You can easily have entertainment in this current climate. They could have taken some of them and put them where the orchestra was and put on a Christmas performance.


----------



## FredQc

We have read/heard many testimonies, from posters here and various bloggers/YouTubers, that many cast members engage the conversation and show their appreciation for their job since the reopening of WDW. 

Last night, during a live stream of “Cory Meets World,” a such testimony from a Grand Floridian cast member incidentally happened. It was vibrant and seemed so authentic, I recommend every one to listen at (go to 3:35:15 for the start, and more specifically to 3:36:28):


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> No I wouldn't bring them into the parks to stand around. I understand the laying off if 28,000 CM's.  I agree with Pete when he says the laying off of all the equity performers wasn't needed.  I take it you haven't seen videos of what Dollywood or other parks have done. You can easily have entertainment in this current climate. They could have taken some of them and put them where the orchestra was and put on a Christmas performance.



No one went to see the Orchestra when they were in the amphitheater, so I doubt it would be much more of a people eater if you put on Christmas performances.

Things like Finding Nemo, FotLK, Hoop-De-Doo will be back but these are also unionized workers, and Disney hasn’t seemed keen on the idea of face performers wearing masks, and in the agreement they had with the equity union, masks were a requirement. Disney isn’t Dollywood. They actually play by the health safety rules


----------



## New Mouse

Jrb1979 said:


> All I'm saying they could have easily kept the majority of the equity actors and brought in more entertainment. They didn't need to cut this much is all I'm saying. Its frustrating to see so many defend almost everything Disney does.



You realize there are employees and executives/family members that contribute here right?


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> No one went to see the Orchestra when they were in the amphitheater, so I doubt it would be much more of a people eater if you put on Christmas performances.
> 
> Things like Finding Nemo, FotLK, Hoop-De-Doo will be back but these are also unionized workers, and Disney hasn’t seemed keen on the idea of face performers wearing masks, and in the agreement they had with the equity union, masks were a requirement. Disney isn’t Dollywood. They actually play by the health safety rules



I can make anything unappealing to guests if my ultimate goal is to get rid of it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

New Mouse said:


> The bottom line is the ceo cares more about the bottom line than he does about the people who helped him get where he is.
> 
> 34% with most likely not coming back is insane.  The corporate talk of entertainment will be back.... with no details...is the feel good twisting.
> 
> Are other businesses cutting? Yes....do other businesses have billions in cash lying around? No.


Oof. You’re debating the merits of who is more important: employees or shareholders and that’s not what we’re about here unless I missed a memo.


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> No one went to see the Orchestra when they were in the amphitheater, so I doubt it would be much more of a people eater if you put on Christmas performances.
> 
> Things like Finding Nemo, FotLK, Hoop-De-Doo will be back but these are also unionized workers, and Disney hasn’t seemed keen on the idea of face performers wearing masks, and in the agreement they had with the equity union, masks were a requirement. Disney isn’t Dollywood. They actually play by the health safety rules


The safety issue during shows is a moot point once frozen sing along opened.  They are union equity cm. The cutting off all the shows is a money saving issue,  nothing more.
CM for FotLK, FNtM and B&B had started re blocking the shows to adhere to social distance, and having these shows back would definitely help the crowds issue.
The laying off and subsequent telliing them to gather their belongings from their dressing rooms came as a complete shock


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

The filing isn't really clear on Disney's motivation for a RIF. They just have to telegraph their plans consistently in their filings. They are clear that it's 4000 additional to the 28k. Not clear that layoffs are not also amongst the furloughed.

https://www.sec.gov/ix?doc=/Archive...1003.htm#i6261866521954ef19f64de03269f40a7_40
Search the document for covid.

Not an earth shattering difference, I think sensationalized online.


----------



## chasgeese

Jrb1979 said:


> Like I said earlier. Whats really telling is how other parks have entertainment offerings but yet Disney can't. That is what I really don't understand.



I thought part of it was a union issue in that the CMs who perform in shows are members of a different union


New Mouse said:


> The bottom line is the ceo cares more about the bottom line than he does about the people who helped him get where he is.
> 
> 34% with most likely not coming back is insane.  The corporate talk of entertainment will be back.... with no details...is the feel good twisting.
> 
> Are other businesses cutting? Yes....do other businesses have billions in cash lying around? No.



I mean this is part of a much larger conversation about what stakeholders in the company should be considered, and to the extent Disney is using cash on hand for shareholder dividends/stock buybacks/exec comp, that is grounds for massive criticism and a bigger rethink about who corporations owe duties to (hint, not just shareholders).

At the same time, the refusal to bring back entertainment isn’t some major cost cutting effort/even a significant factor in the amount of employees being laid off. The fact is that an entire park remains closed indefinitely and the other still has significant capacity restrictions. Although I’m sure cost plays a factor, Disney isn’t bringing back entertainment (especially indoor entertainment) as a safety measure more than anything else.


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> Oof. You’re debating the merits of who is more important: employees or shareholders and that’s not what we’re about here unless I missed a memo.



There is no debate, its cut and dry.   This is a multi billion dollar company whose ceo makes millions of dollars.   This is not a company on the verge of insolvency.  If you dont want to take care of the employees then dont ever ask for tax breaks or funds and return those provided over the years.  Also stop the pr rhetoric that you are all about hour employees best interest.


----------



## Oldnewfan

New Mouse said:


> There is no debate, its cut and dry.   This is a multi billion dollar company whose ceo makes millions of dollars.   This is not a company on the verge of insolvency.  If you dont want to take care of the employees then dont ever ask for tax breaks or funds and return those provided over the years.  Also stop the pr rhetoric that you are all about hour employees best interest.


Poorly run companies fail when they begin to focus all priority on shareholders vs stakeholders. Shareholders can sell that share anytime they like and don't have to be in it for the longhaul. Stakeholders such as employees and the public are more interested in the longhaul. A CEO and its board has a responsibility to both and sometimes a shareholder can be a stakeholder as well. A good CEO balances this well, is longterm and understands what keeps a company healthy so that what got them there continues. I can't imagine any other company where this is more important. Walt once stated if you lose the customer it will cost ten times to get them back. As a matter of fact a quick check brought up dozens of lists of Walt's top 50 or 100 quotes... all gems. I doubt we've had a CEO since that could pull together 5 worth remembering.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Well, I've skipped reading the last few pages bc we're in MK right now. Arrived at the park ~12:30, it's currently 5:38, and so far we've ridden Splash, Pirates, BTMRR, ate at Pinocchio, Carousel, 7DMT, HM, COP, and about to get on Space.

ETA: Space listed as a 55 min wait. Actual was 22 to loading.

ETA2: Buzz x3. It's 6:40 pm.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Pics of the "choke point" from fantasyland going toward LS today at 4:02 pm. You can see it's somewhat crowded but we were able to distance fairly well (for our comfort).


----------



## jade1

Not too bad tonight IMO.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> The safety issue during shows is a moot point once frozen sing along opened.  They are union equity cm. The cutting off all the shows is a money saving issue,  nothing more.
> CM for FotLK, FNtM and B&B had started re blocking the shows to adhere to social distance, and having these shows back would definitely help the crowds issue.
> The laying off and subsequent telliing them to gather their belongings from their dressing rooms came as a complete shock



Isn’t Frozen Sing Along pretty different though in that it’s just 2 performers on opposite sides of the stage for 90% of the show? The others would be much more complicated to distance, right?


----------



## Befferk

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Pics of the "choke point" from fantasyland going toward LS today at 4:02 pm. You can see it's somewhat crowded but we were able to distance fairly well (for our comfort).



Thank you for these pictures. I've been wondering what people have been so concerned with in this area lately, and for a holiday this doesn't look concerning to me at all. I appreciate real pictures vs. perspective.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Isn’t Frozen Sing Along pretty different though in that it’s just 2 performers on opposite sides of the stage for 90% of the show? The others would be much more complicated to distance, right?


Yes,  less performers,  you also have to include Anna,  elsa and kristoff, that's why the other shows were reblocking


----------



## only hope

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Pics of the "choke point" from fantasyland going toward LS today at 4:02 pm. You can see it's somewhat crowded but we were able to distance fairly well (for our comfort).



Wish it’d been like that two weeks ago. It was dangerously crowded in that chokepoint- impossible to distance. Was that way at several locations throughout the day.


----------



## kverdon

We fly in tomorrow. Did I read it correctly earlier in this thread that they are routinely letting people in a hour in advance of official park opening?


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Anyone who has stayed recently, have they brought back Resort Delivery for items bought in the park? Last I can find was during the original reopening that it wasn't available.


----------



## rteetz

kverdon said:


> We fly in tomorrow. Did I read it correctly earlier in this thread that they are routinely letting people in a hour in advance of official park opening?


Yes but this was something that happened even in pre-covid times. Its not necessarily an hour in advance but I was inside DHS at 9:15 for a 10AM opening and inside AK at 7:25 for a 8AM opening. I rode attractions at both parks before official opening.


----------



## skeeter31

RamblingRabbit said:


> Anyone who has stayed recently, have they brought back Resort Delivery for items bought in the park? Last I can find was during the original reopening that it wasn't available.


Last I had heard it has not returned yet.


----------



## jlwhitney

Jrb1979 said:


> It didn't have to be this bad. Other parks like Dollywood still has entertainment going.



I agree. We were at Dollywood last week and it was wonderful and they don’t have the over the top mask rules. Loved being able to take pictures with them off. They have done so much this year and they fully reimagined the Santa visit which was adorable. They have a little less this year but as the year went on they brought back more and more.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Dollywood laid off 630 employees or over 20% of their employees during the pandemeic and most remaining took a 50% pay cut for quite some time. They are being brought back slowly. I have been to both parks and it is about the same as far as entertainment. Let just say mask wearing in the area is very lax as well.



Dollywoods Christmas brought back 3 indoor shows with performers not in masks, and a bunch of outdoor and fireworks on the weekend.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We were at MK this morning ~8:30 and Jingle Cruise, Carpets, and Pirates did not even let people into the actual queue until almost 9. I have no idea if that is the norm for Adventureland or not but I had assumed all rides started operating early... 

We left by 10:30 and crowds seemed fine to me. Definitely MUCH less than Thanksgiving last year (we were there nearly the same hours).


----------



## LSUmiss

RamblingRabbit said:


> Anyone who has stayed recently, have they brought back Resort Delivery for items bought in the park? Last I can find was during the original reopening that it wasn't available.


Was there just a few days ago & was told they’re still not doing that. They only can ship to home.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> It didn't have to be this bad. Other parks like Dollywood still has entertainment going.


Dollywood also won’t be on the front page of every website in the world if they have a COVId outbreak.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> Dollywood also won’t be on the front page of every website in the world if they have a COVId outbreak.



That has 0 to do with why disney doesnt have entertainment right now.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> That has 0 to do with why disney doesnt have entertainment right now.



And continuously reaching into Bob Chapeks pockets from the comfort of your keyboard also isn’t going to bring entertainment back. You know what will? Time...And or an alternate timeline where Disney doesn’t shut down for 4 months.

Not to mention it kind of does have to do with Disney

Bring back Citizens of Hollywood - watch a crowd of 50 people gather to watch them perform - s-storm in the media

Bring back stage shows with 20 performers on the stage at the same time - multiple performers contract the virus - s-storm in the media

Bring back Hoop De Doo, an entirely indoor form of entertainment. Yeah, I’m sure that would go over real well

Dollywood could be a daily superspreader and you’d never know

But go on and keep fighting “the man”. Tell me how that works out for you. Long history of CEOs that love money in their bank accounts. 

Across town at Universal, Comcast is setting out to ruin the theater industry for quick cash. But yeah, it’s only Chapek that cares about money.

Across the country there’s a certain someone that is at least partially to blame for some of these layoffs that told the state of California that his bonuses were paused, his salary was paused. Neither were paused, they kept flowing into his bank account. He told people to stay at home, refusing to get sectors back to work while he was schmoozing maskless at a dinner party, and then sent his friends out to Hawaii for an unnecessary conference. But yes, Chapek is the one and only devil


----------



## Leigh L

Aimeedyan said:


> We were at MK this morning ~8:30 and Jingle Cruise, Carpets, and Pirates did not even let people into the actual queue until almost 9. I have no idea if that is the norm for Adventureland or not but I had assumed all rides started operating early...
> 
> We left by 10:30 and crowds seemed fine to me. Definitely MUCH less than Thanksgiving last year (we were there nearly the same hours).


We've gotten to MK before official open approx. 4 times since July and anytime we've tried to start in Adventureland (also at least once we walked down from Frontierland after riding Big Thunder early) before official park open, we were either told a ride wasn't open yet or would be a delayed opening and no one was let into the queues.  I wonder if that is the norm?

A few weeks ago when we were in Fantasyland by 8:15, we did Peter Pan early - that started at 8:25 - after we walked to Haunted Mansion and was told it wasn't opening until 9. A CM directing people named a list of open rides, one was Pirates. But it wasn't open when we got there, it was still before 9 a.m.


----------



## Stefne

jade1 said:


> Quiet. Lots of chairs avail and open areas. Absolutely perfect 80 and sunny.
> 
> View attachment 540276


Fun fact...  Part of my family made it into your photo .  What are the odds?


----------



## mshanson3121

jade1 said:


> Not too bad tonight IMO.
> 
> View attachment 540521
> 
> View attachment 540522



Can't love this enough.  My ultimate wish is to someday be able to visit Disney during the Christmas season. It would basically be the ultimate culmination of two of my loves: Christmas and Disney. Also, while I'm sure some may crucify me for this... I like the projections they're doing even better than the way they used to decorate with the white lights....


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/disn...YGPXTqkjDcGWawtZzF-kxNts6CbMXG0RiNP0iPhMtx6WQ


----------



## Stefne

Befferk said:


> Thank you for these pictures. I've been wondering what people have been so concerned with in this area lately, and for a holiday this doesn't look concerning to me at all. I appreciate real pictures vs. perspective.


Timimg is everything though honestly.  We tried to enter that area after we got off of Haunted Mansion yesterday at around 11am and you couldn't even get through it.  Pan line was queued on one side multiple rows deep and Small World on the other with people trying to walk both ways down the middle.  We just turned and headed somewhere else.  Most areas of the park though were not crowded up like that and much easier to navigate, keeping your distance.  We removed ourselves from situations where we felt uncomfortable and are having a wonderful time.  We worried and waffled on coming for weeks before the trip but ultimately are so glad we came.  Mask compliance has been outstanding and most people are trying hard to adhere to social distancing.  I hadn't been keeping up here as well this week so the pyro at the castle was a nice surprise last night .


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> And continuously reaching into Bob Chapeks pockets from the comfort of your keyboard also isn’t going to bring entertainment back. You know what will? Time...And or an alternate timeline where Disney doesn’t shut down for 4 months.
> 
> Not to mention it kind of does have to do with Disney
> 
> Bring back Citizens of Hollywood - watch a crowd of 50 people gather to watch them perform - s-storm in the media
> 
> Bring back stage shows with 20 performers on the stage at the same time - multiple performers contract the virus - s-storm in the media
> 
> Bring back Hoop De Doo, an entirely indoor form of entertainment. Yeah, I’m sure that would go over real well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollywood could be a daily superspreader and you’d never know
> 
> But go on and keep fighting “the man”. Tell me how that works out for you. Long history of CEOs that love money in their bank accounts.
> 
> Across town at Universal, Comcast is setting out to ruin the theater industry for quick cash. But yeah, it’s only Chapek that cares about money.
> 
> Across the country there’s a certain someone that is at least partially to blame for some of these layoffs that told the state of California that his bonuses were paused, his salary was paused. Neither were paused, they kept flowing into his bank account. He told people to stay at home, refusing to get sectors back to work while he was schmoozing maskless at a dinner party, and then sent his friends out to Hawaii for an unnecessary conference. But yes, Chapek is the one and only devil



Ok so every other place can do entertainment except for Disney which exists in a state where the governor doesnt even think the virus is real.

I suppose the water parks being closed were also about safety too.

Its not about $.


----------



## HikingFam

Stefne said:


> Timimg is everything though honestly.  We tried to enter that area after we got off of Haunted Mansion yesterday at around 11am and you couldn't even get through it.  Pan line was queued on one side multiple rows deep and Small World on the other with people trying to walk both ways down the middle.  We just turned and headed somewhere else.  Most areas of the park though were not crowded up like that and much easier to navigate, keeping your distance.  We removed ourselves from situations where we felt uncomfortable and are having a wonderful time.  We worried and waffled on coming for weeks before the trip but ultimately are so glad we came.  Mask compliance has been outstanding and most people are trying hard to adhere to social distancing.  I hadn't been keeping up here as well this week so the pyro at the castle was a nice surprise last night .


Agreed! We were there mid morning yesterday and Monday, and it did NOT look like those photos! We enjoyed ourselves for a few hours and bailed around 11, which was fine for us.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Befferk said:


> Thank you for these pictures. I've been wondering what people have been so concerned with in this area lately, and for a holiday this doesn't look concerning to me at all. I appreciate real pictures vs. perspective.


Traditionally Thanksgiving day itself is the slowest day of Thanksgiving week in the parks isn’t it?


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> Anyone who has stayed recently, have they brought back Resort Delivery for items bought in the park? Last I can find was during the original reopening that it wasn't available.


As of last week they still had not. They will ship stuff at your cost to your home but that’s it.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Traditionally Thanksgiving day itself is the slowest day of Thanksgiving week in the parks isn’t it?


Yes


----------



## Mango7100

jlwhitney said:


> Dollywoods Christmas brought back 3 indoor shows with performers not in masks, and a bunch of outdoor and fireworks on the weekend.


While I think Disney absolutely could do indoor shows safely, Dollywoods safety precautions are not as stringent as Disney. I live near Dollywood and lets just say the area as a whole is very lax about safety precautions. There is a good portion of people here who don’t believe COViD is real...


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Hours have been extended week of Dec 7-12 at all parks.


----------



## jade1

Open an hour still quiet. Guessing most went to rides.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Hours extended for all of December including on NY Eve


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332364692711411712


----------



## jade1

Another mini parade.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

With these earlier openings announced, do you think Disney will continue to open the parks earlier still? Ex: DHS 9am, with they start letting everyone in at 8:15? 
We will be there 5-10, so trying to figure out our new walking strategy from BLT to MK and YC to DHS.


----------



## Mit88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> With these earlier openings announced, do you think Disney will continue to open the parks earlier still? Ex: DHS 9am, with they start letting everyone in at 8:15?
> We will be there 5-10, so trying to figure out our new walking strategy from BLT to MK and YC to DHS.



May 10th? Obviously everything depends on what happens the next couple of months, but I would guess the hours will at least be close to normal pre-pandemic hours by then, especially if there’s a vaccine. Don’t want to put the cart before the horse but I’d guess the early opening hours will be there in May.


----------



## xuxa777

jlwhitney said:


> Dollywoods Christmas brought back 3 indoor shows with performers not in masks, and a bunch of outdoor and fireworks on the weekend.


Yup that is why the the poster using Dollywood as an example was pretty funny. one side note though is Dolly Parton is a big investor in making the Moderna vaccine possible, to the tune of one million dollars


----------



## slyster

jlwhitney said:


> I agree. We were at Dollywood last week and it was wonderful and they don’t have the over the top mask rules. Loved being able to take pictures with them off. They have done so much this year and they fully reimagined the Santa visit which was adorable. They have a little less this year but as the year went on they brought back more and more.



I was at Dollywood in September and after you walked in the park not one single staff member enforced any of the mask rules.  I was appalled at the number of people walking with their masks off or under their nose.  Within 5 min of being in the park, a family of 4 walked by with no mask on.  I looked right at a staff member and said, "are you supposed to say something"? (he saw them) and he said, "no, only security can".  I thought ok....well, they will get caught, but then you realize, "what security???" LOL.  There was no one dressed as a security officer anywhere.

They fool you into thinking they take it very seriously.  You can't get on the tram and move until every person has their face covered.  It's a false sense of security until you walk in park.  Don't get me wrong...it was a lot, but it was absolutely noticeable.  I will never go to Dollywood until COVID is over.  I guarantee there is spreading there.

Edited to add:  I see someone else say the area is more lax.  Absolutely.  There were stores that had strict masks rules based on the county ordinance and yet another store wouldn't post the sign and you walk in and no one is wearing mask!  I left right away.  Some just didn't wear a mask.  I have cousins who won't wear them (Knoxville).  Well guess what, his high risk father who is HOMEBOUND was just taken to the hospital for COVID 19 and is on a ventilator fighting for his life.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> With these earlier openings announced, do you think Disney will continue to open the parks earlier still? Ex: DHS 9am, with they start letting everyone in at 8:15?
> We will be there 5-10, so trying to figure out our new walking strategy from BLT to MK and YC to DHS.



I would expect them to still let you in early - whether it is 15 min or 45 I don't know but I would anticipate at least a bit early

And I assume your mean you are there Dec 5-10th


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

TheMaxRebo said:


> I would expect them to still let you in early - whether it is 15 min or 45 I don't know but I would anticipate at least a bit early
> 
> And I assume your mean you are there Dec 5-10th


Yes, sorry, Dec 5-10th.  Typed quickly earlier, was on the way out to finish some shopping. 
Guess we will walk over and plop ourselves down to wait if need be. 

I assume this means heavier crowds than this past week,   or they just finally decided to add more hours. We shall see!


----------



## HikingFam

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yes, sorry, Dec 5-10th.  Typed quickly earlier, was on the way out to finish some shopping.
> Guess we will walk over and plop ourselves down to wait if need be.
> 
> I assume this means heavier crowds than this past week,   or they just finally decided to add more hours. We shall see!


They’ve been adding hours on a rolling basis for the last few months. I would not take this as a sign of heavier crowds. If arriving by car, plan to arrive 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes prior to the opening time. This worked for us in September and this week. We were the first people in Epcot today (not intentionally- we just got lucky and pulled up to the entrance right when they started allowing cars to line up at 9:45, then we had handicapped parking).


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

HikingFam said:


> They’ve been adding hours on a rolling basis for the last few months. I would not take this as a sign of heavier crowds. If arriving by car, plan to arrive 1 hour to 1 hour 15 minutes prior to the opening time. This worked for us in September and this week. We were the first people in Epcot today (not intentionally- we just got lucky and pulled up to the entrance right when they started allowing cars to line up at 9:45, then we had handicapped parking).


Thanks! I hope you are right about the crowds not being heavier. 

We will be walking to DHS from YC and BLT to MK, both of these now open earlier. I'll just bump our original plans by an hour.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yes, sorry, Dec 5-10th.  Typed quickly earlier, was on the way out to finish some shopping.
> Guess we will walk over and plop ourselves down to wait if need be.
> 
> I assume this means heavier crowds than this past week,   or they just finally decided to add more hours. We shall see!



I don't think it will be heavier than this past week - I think lighter, though heavier than August or something like that .... they have been adding hours a few weeks out for a while now.

Honestly I think you are going a really good time (if someone is to travel/go that would be the time to go) as after the Thankgiving crowns but before the main Christmas crowds - but you still get all the holiday stuff


----------



## HokieRaven5

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> With these earlier openings announced, do you think Disney will continue to open the parks earlier still? Ex: DHS 9am, with they start letting everyone in at 8:15?
> We will be there 5-10, so trying to figure out our new walking strategy from BLT to MK and YC to DHS.



I was there the weekend they first opened at 9am. They were letting folks through the security lines at about 8:15 for sure during that time. So expect to be let through by around 8:15 +/- 5 minutes pending the crowds outside i guess. They started to let folks through the parking lines at 8am. Skyliner started running between 7:20-7:40am to DHS from what I can recall. We showed up at the skyliner station in CBR around 7:45 and it was already going and we were over to DHS a little after 8.


----------



## jlwhitney

slyster said:


> I was at Dollywood in September and after you walked in the park not one single staff member enforced any of the mask rules.  I was appalled at the number of people walking with their masks off or under their nose.  Within 5 min of being in the park, a family of 4 walked by with no mask on.  I looked right at a staff member and said, "are you supposed to say something"? (he saw them) and he said, "no, only security can".  I thought ok....well, they will get caught, but then you realize, "what security???" LOL.  There was no one dressed as a security officer anywhere.
> 
> They fool you into thinking they take it very seriously.  You can't get on the tram and move until every person has their face covered.  It's a false sense of security until you walk in park.  Don't get me wrong...it was a lot, but it was absolutely noticeable.  I will never go to Dollywood until COVID is over.  I guarantee there is spreading there.
> 
> Edited to add:  I see someone else say the area is more lax.  Absolutely.  There were stores that had strict masks rules based on the county ordinance and yet another store wouldn't post the sign and you walk in and no one is wearing mask!  I left right away.  Some just didn't wear a mask.  I have cousins who won't wear them (Knoxville).  Well guess what, his high risk father who is HOMEBOUND was just taken to the hospital for COVID 19 and is on a ventilator fighting for his life.




Point? You do realize that is why people are also choosing to go to Dollywood? Dollywood and Pigeon Forge area got our money this year and not Disney for a reason. We wore them for the most part but I also didn't fuss a ton when my kids took them off.


----------



## andyman8

NYE hours have been updated and are now reflecting the latest park close being at 11pm (MK). Epcot is open until 10pm, DHS open until 9pm, and DAK until 8pm. While anything could change, this (plus the release of NYE signature dining without any specially priced, prepaid events/menus/parties) seems to confirm no NYE fireworks this year.


----------



## xuxa777

jlwhitney said:


> Point? You do realize that is why people are also choosing to go to Dollywood? Dollywood and Pigeon Forge area got our money this year and not Disney for a reason. We wore them for the most part but I also didn't fuss a ton when my kids took them off.



Exactly right


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> Exactly right



Thank you!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Sorry I am behind but comparing lay offs at Disney to regional parks is not the same.
   Our regional park employees are largely high school students, some as young as 14 who barely plan to work till the end of summer to get their year end bonus. For those who work there that see it as a career it is a very small percent and most are part of the family that owns the park

For Disney, they already removed CP and CRP which represents most of the temporary staff or people who wanted to do it for just a season of life.  For many, many of these 32,000 this was their career or long term plan, something they had devoted their lives to.

Layoffs were unavoidable yes; but Disney could have tried harder to keep more and good grief what was this dropping the News about the extra 4,000 at Thanksgiving. Good grief, what Grinch does that??


----------



## rpb718

Not to squash any discussions, and knowing the other layoffs thread has been locked (and for good reason), speculating on why the additional layoffs are being done is a fools errand.  Since it's not slated until the start of 2021 we can wish they find a use for these folks and reconsider between now and then, but I think the decision has been made so it is what it is. 

I pray each week that the "bad news" stops and we start back on a long and slow upward trend of "good news" on a variety of topics, many which don't belong in this thread, and each week the hole I find myself in gets deeper and the ladder of hope I have isn't able to get me where I can see over the top.  I need Santa to give me a taller ladder, I'm just hoping the hole doesn't get much deeper between now and XMAS.


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## gottalovepluto

disneyland_is_magic said:


> ...what was this dropping the News about the extra 4,000 at Thanksgiving. Good grief, what Grinch does that??


A grinch who learned from the original debacle of announcing layoffs that hit every news outfit in the country and led to DC politicians calling them out. This buried the news beautifully, by the time anyone cares to look at the news again come Monday it will be but a footnote.


----------



## notatallmagic

So, I've read quite a few posts here about the possibility - and many people's demand for - a vaccine requirment for future Disney Guests - and I'm a little worried.

I have 2 children, and we have unactivated Annual Passes with 3 trips booked for 2021 with airline vouchers from Covid Cancelled 2020 trips. We visited the parks last July with family on the one trip we _didn't _cancel, followed all the rules, and had a much-needed, magical trip that has been a wonderful memory in a difficult year.

I have one child who is very healthy; but was diagnosed with T1 diabetes a year ago. She is well managed, but at this time her doctor has advised AGAINST the vaccine until it can be more rigorously tested on adolescent T1's. The doctor practices at a very highly regarded hospital, I have no reason to doubt her; she is also a Type1, and will not be vaccinated herself until she is comfortable with the vaccine's safety for this group of folks. My younger child's doctor has also advised against the vaccine until more testing can be completed on children.  

When my kids' doctors advise that it is safe, I will be comfortable vaccinating my kids, if there is even vaccine available for them - none of us are included in any "priority" or high risk group that I've seen.

I am not, and have never been an anti-vaxer; my kids are current on all of their childhood vaccines.  But I'm worried now that we might not be able to visit Disney in 2021 if this becomes a requirment.  I'm not clear on how it COULD be, at least until the vaccine is super easy to obtain.  Even then, there will be folks that shouldn't have it, at least not yet. If we are willing to follow the current rules, is there a chance we might NOT be able to come in 2021 without proof of vaccination?


----------



## mattpeto

notatallmagic said:


> So, I've read quite a few posts here about the possibility - and many people's demand for - a vaccine requirment for future Disney Guests - and I'm a little worried.
> 
> I have 2 children, and we have unactivated Annual Passes with 3 trips booked for 2021 with airline vouchers from Covid Cancelled 2020 trips. We visited the parks last July with family on the one trip we _didn't _cancel, followed all the rules, and had a much-needed, magical trip that has been a wonderful memory in a difficult year.
> 
> I have one child who is very healthy; but was diagnosed with T1 diabetes a year ago. She is well managed, but at this time her doctor has advised AGAINST the vaccine until it can be more rigorously tested on adolescent T1's. The doctor practices at a very highly regarded hospital, I have no reason to doubt her; she is also a Type1, and will not be vaccinated herself until she is comfortable with the vaccine's safety for this group of folks. My younger child's doctor has also advised against the vaccine until more testing can be completed on children.
> 
> When my kids' doctors advise that it is safe, I will be comfortable vaccinating my kids, if there is even vaccine available for them - none of us are included in any "priority" or high risk group that I've seen.
> 
> I am not, and have never been an anti-vaxer; my kids are current on all of their childhood vaccines.  But I'm worried now that we might not be able to visit Disney in 2021 if this becomes a requirment.  I'm not clear on how it COULD be, at least until the vaccine is super easy to obtain.  Even then, there will be folks that shouldn't have it, at least not yet. If we are willing to follow the current rules, is there a chance we might NOT be able to come in 2021 without proof of vaccination?



Many people here think it won’t be requirement, I’m not so sure.  I’d say you are safe for a Spring/Summer 2021 visit.

Eventually, Disney is going to want to ratchet up capacity and start getting back to normal. If it happens, it won’t be a forever requirement.

I think the first move with immunity cert is the Cruise industry, let’s see what they do first. It could give a clue which way Disney goes.


----------



## notatallmagic

mattpeto said:


> Many people here think it won’t be requirement, I’m not so sure.  I’d say you are safe for a Spring/Summer 2021 visit.
> 
> Eventually, Disney is going to want to ratchet up capacity and start getting back to normal. If it happens, it won’t be a forever requirement.
> 
> I think the first move with immunity cert is the Cruise industry, let’s see what they do first. It could give a clue which way Disney goes.


Thank you.  

It's hard to know what to do.  We had airline vouchers we HAD to use, so we booked for Spring Break and Summer to accomodate those expiration dates.

I'm hoping the fact that the vaccine won't be available for everyone by then will allow us to both fly and visit until the doctors clear my kids to be vaccinated and/or until our turn comes.


----------



## Chuck S

mattpeto said:


> Many people here think it won’t be requirement, I’m not so sure.  I’d say you are safe for a Spring/Summer 2021 visit.
> 
> Eventually, Disney is going to want to ratchet up capacity and start getting back to normal. If it happens, it won’t be a forever requirement.
> 
> I think the first move with immunity cert is the Cruise industry, let’s see what they do first. It could give a clue which way Disney goes.


I agree, I think the cruise industry will require certificates, and I hear airlines are going to require it for many international routes.


----------



## myth2001

jlwhitney said:


> Point? You do realize that is why people are also choosing to go to Dollywood? Dollywood and Pigeon Forge area got our money this year and not Disney for a reason. We wore them for the most part but I also didn't fuss a ton when my kids took them off.



And knowing people like that is not going to Disney, is exactly why Disney is getting my money this November and next August.


----------



## Oldnewfan

notatallmagic said:


> So, I've read quite a few posts here about the possibility - and many people's demand for - a vaccine requirment for future Disney Guests - and I'm a little worried.
> 
> I have 2 children, and we have unactivated Annual Passes with 3 trips booked for 2021 with airline vouchers from Covid Cancelled 2020 trips. We visited the parks last July with family on the one trip we _didn't _cancel, followed all the rules, and had a much-needed, magical trip that has been a wonderful memory in a difficult year.
> 
> I have one child who is very healthy; but was diagnosed with T1 diabetes a year ago. She is well managed, but at this time her doctor has advised AGAINST the vaccine until it can be more rigorously tested on adolescent T1's. The doctor practices at a very highly regarded hospital, I have no reason to doubt her; she is also a Type1, and will not be vaccinated herself until she is comfortable with the vaccine's safety for this group of folks. My younger child's doctor has also advised against the vaccine until more testing can be completed on children.
> 
> When my kids' doctors advise that it is safe, I will be comfortable vaccinating my kids, if there is even vaccine available for them - none of us are included in any "priority" or high risk group that I've seen.
> 
> I am not, and have never been an anti-vaxer; my kids are current on all of their childhood vaccines.  But I'm worried now that we might not be able to visit Disney in 2021 if this becomes a requirment.  I'm not clear on how it COULD be, at least until the vaccine is super easy to obtain.  Even then, there will be folks that shouldn't have it, at least not yet. If we are willing to follow the current rules, is there a chance we might NOT be able to come in 2021 without proof of vaccination?


Nobody here has a clue. Just opinions. So here's mine... ....  I personally think that there won't be a requirement. I think that it will be along the line of things return to normal pre covid with no restrictions and its a personal choice at that point. Honestly most of the trips I have taken to Disney, I seem to come home with something so its not like its ever been a sterile environment. Especially with my grandkids licking the grab rail on the monorail.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Oldnewfan said:


> Nobody here has a clue. Just opinions. So here's mine... ....  I personally think that there won't be a requirement. I think that it will be along the line of things return to normal pre covid with no restrictions and its a personal choice at that point. Honestly most of the trips I have taken to Disney, I seem to come home with something so its not like its ever been a sterile environment. Especially with my grandkid licking the grab rail on the monorail.


And I think we're talking about a normal around this time next year. Again an opinion but I'm thinking mass distribution by summer and numbers drop to the point CDC drops the mandates by late summer. Hows that for prognostication.


----------



## slyster

jlwhitney said:


> Point? You do realize that is why people are also choosing to go to Dollywood? Dollywood and Pigeon Forge area got our money this year and not Disney for a reason. We wore them for the most part but I also didn't fuss a ton when my kids took them off.



I hear you.  I’m just the opposite.  I don’t want to spend my money somewhere that I don’t believe is safe and doesn’t enforce their own Covid restrictions.  One tripadvisor quote on their website says “safest and most fun park right now”.

Point...I would rather spend my money where I can have fun and feel more safe.


----------



## SaintsManiac

notatallmagic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's hard to know what to do.  We had airline vouchers we HAD to use, so we booked for Spring Break and Summer to accomodate those expiration dates.
> 
> I'm hoping the fact that the vaccine won't be available for everyone by then will allow us to both fly and visit until the doctors clear my kids to be vaccinated and/or until our turn comes.



Highly doubt they require proof of vaccine. The logistics would be a nightmare.

P.S. I have airline credits that expire before I might be able to use them. I mean it sucks to lose the money, but no one is holding a gun to my head over it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

notatallmagic said:


> If we are willing to follow the current rules, is there a chance we might NOT be able to come in 2021 without proof of vaccination?


No. A vaccine requirement by Disney for kids in the US is not happening anytime even _kinda_ soon. One company just started to test down to age 12. 1 company. And only down to 12. Gonna be awhile before any data on _if_ kids can have this shot is out so there is no way in heck I expect Disney to demand it for entry in 2021.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

notatallmagic said:


> So, I've read quite a few posts here about the possibility - and many people's demand for - a vaccine requirment for future Disney Guests - and I'm a little worried.
> 
> I have 2 children, and we have unactivated Annual Passes with 3 trips booked for 2021 with airline vouchers from Covid Cancelled 2020 trips. We visited the parks last July with family on the one trip we _didn't _cancel, followed all the rules, and had a much-needed, magical trip that has been a wonderful memory in a difficult year.
> 
> I have one child who is very healthy; but was diagnosed with T1 diabetes a year ago. She is well managed, but at this time her doctor has advised AGAINST the vaccine until it can be more rigorously tested on adolescent T1's. The doctor practices at a very highly regarded hospital, I have no reason to doubt her; she is also a Type1, and will not be vaccinated herself until she is comfortable with the vaccine's safety for this group of folks. My younger child's doctor has also advised against the vaccine until more testing can be completed on children.
> 
> When my kids' doctors advise that it is safe, I will be comfortable vaccinating my kids, if there is even vaccine available for them - none of us are included in any "priority" or high risk group that I've seen.
> 
> I am not, and have never been an anti-vaxer; my kids are current on all of their childhood vaccines.  But I'm worried now that we might not be able to visit Disney in 2021 if this becomes a requirment.  I'm not clear on how it COULD be, at least until the vaccine is super easy to obtain.  Even then, there will be folks that shouldn't have it, at least not yet. If we are willing to follow the current rules, is there a chance we might NOT be able to come in 2021 without proof of vaccination?



I think everyone here is guessing and personally I really can't see Disney checking doctor's notes or whatever to confirm someone got a vaccine - at this point nothing is impossible but I really don't see them getting into medical matters like that.

Instead, to me it is more that once the vaccine is very readily available it allows them to ease back on the mask requirement as it shifts the line ability from Disney to the guest. "Oh, you got Covid at Disney but you chose not to get a vaccine?"

Obviously you have extenuating circumstances.

I think it would be more (and probably more for trips later in the year) if you would be comfortable taking your child that is unvaccinated to Disney if there is no longer a mask requirement


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think everyone here is guessing and personally I really can't see Disney checking doctor's notes or whatever to confirm someone got a vaccine - at this point nothing is impossible but I really don't see them getting into medical matters like that.
> 
> Instead, to me it is more that once the vaccine is very readily available it allows them to ease back on the mask requirement as it shifts the line ability from Disney to the guest. "Oh, you got Covid at Disney but you chose not to get a vaccine?"
> 
> Obviously you have extenuating circumstances.
> 
> I think it would be more (and probably more for trips later in the year) if you would be comfortable taking your child that is unvaccinated to Disney if there is no longer a mask requirement



Exactly this. While I’m sure Disney would prefer people to have the vaccine, it’s still up to the individual to take it, and in the grand scheme of things with how quickly this has come to fruition, you don’t have to be an anti-vaccer to be a little skeptical, certainly within the first year or two. And Disney absolutely cannot wait that long to open up the floodgates. They’ll probably at least float around the idea that all employees need to be vaccinated so they’re covered on that end, but if the vaccine is widely available and a guest catches the virus because they decided they didn’t want to get vaccinated, it’s less on Disney’s hands than it would be now


----------



## paradesintherain

jlwhitney said:


> Point? You do realize that is why people are also choosing to go to Dollywood? Dollywood and Pigeon Forge area got our money this year and not Disney for a reason. We wore them for the most part but I also didn't fuss a ton when my kids took them off.



This is offensive. Your blase attitude is undermining the efforts of nurses (which I am) and healthcare professionals everywhere. Besides, Dollywood has NOTHING to do with Disney World's operational updates. 


Sorry to derail the thread, it just gets a bit frustrating reading this thread (which I love) and seeing people turn their noses up at wearing masks.


----------



## Funfire240

We are here now and so far have been to each of the parks once. I have felt good about how everything is handled except a few times. I thought there was no eating or drinking in line as it is announced but in some instances it’s only inside lines. We waited for Smugglers Run for about an hour and in the outside portion, the family behind us in line ate their lunch. No one said anything to them and we passed a lot of CMs directing the line. Then, waiting for a bus at AK which in between buses took about 30 minutes with no CMs in sight and the people near us kept talking how the virus is a joke and they had their masks down and let the kids run around with them off.  We went to Epcot yesterday and I was happy to see that there was very good compliance. I was worried being a Friday night. Only thing since you have to be stationary to eat and drink it seems like there were people everywhere!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> That has 0 to do with why disney doesnt have entertainment right now.



I truly don’t understand why everything has to be so cut & dry here. Why isn’t it possible for all the things to be true?

Disney made entertainment cuts. Some for cast and guest safety reasons (think Hoop de Doo, which is a moneymaker - 3 shows a night and a pricy ticket). Some for financial reasons (like COH and other streetmosphere that has been on the chopping block for a while.) It can be a mix of safety, budget cuts that were planned, and new budget cuts that hit due to covid’s impact on the bottom line (think FOTLK, BatB, etc.)

All of it together brings us to where we are today.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Exactly this. While I’m sure Disney would prefer people to have the vaccine, it’s still up to the individual to take it, and in the grand scheme of things with how quickly this has come to fruition, you don’t have to be an anti-vaccer to be a little skeptical, certainly within the first year or two. And Disney absolutely cannot wait that long to open up the floodgates. They’ll probably at least float around the idea that all employees need to be vaccinated so they’re covered on that end, but if the vaccine is widely available and a guest catches the virus because they decided they didn’t want to get vaccinated, it’s less on Disney’s hands than it would be now



Very much this. I know a lot of people who regularly get vaccinated, who are skeptical of this one. For many factors, not the least of which is it's not just a vaccine for a totally novel virus, but a completely brand new style of vaccine which has never been used before. 

While I can see my son and husband getting vaccinated right away, my daughter and I won't, because we both have existing health issues that put us at higher risk of complications from the vaccine. But, once we have some time to see how it's going, how people are reacting, especially people with pre-existing conditions, and it's deemed safe, then by all means, sign us up! 

I know there has been a lot of chatter in the mainstream world about vaccine certificates being required for international travel - like there already is for several places. And I absolutely expect that to be the case with Covid. But I don't see it being a requirement domestically, and definitely not at Disney.


----------



## apinknightmare

I don't think there would be any point to requiring proof of vaccination. People would just pay for faked proof, just like people started paying for fake negative COVID tests so they could travel. While some states/countries have found a way to combat this via requiring testing through an approved lab, there wouldn't be any way for Disney to do something similar, since you would have to have gotten the vaccine prior to your visit. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Chuck S

apinknightmare said:


> I don't think there would be any point to requiring proof of vaccination. People would just pay for faked proof, just like people started paying for fake negative COVID tests so they could travel. While some states/countries have found a way to combat this via requiring testing through an approved lab, there wouldn't be any way for Disney to do something similar, since you would have to have gotten the vaccine prior to your visit. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


It would also be much simpler for the Disney parks to require masks until the pandemic shows signs of being over...I can't imagine them having some guests masked, and others not masked, and having to check for vaccine documentation.  The exception may be CMs, Disney may require them to be vaccinated, and then the CMs could be mask optional, if they make it widely known that ALL CMs have been vaccinated.  But it would probably be easier to just have the CMs remain masked, also.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I haven't been keeping up very well the last few days, so pardon my ignorance. Has there been any news on booking AKL for 2021? I am still hesitant to rent DVC points.


----------



## xuxa777

Chuck S said:


> It would also be much simpler for the Disney parks to require masks until the pandemic shows signs of being over...I can't imagine them having some guests masked, and others not masked, and having to check for vaccine documentation.  The exception may be CMs, Disney may require them to be vaccinated, and then the CMs could be mask optional, if they make it widely known that ALL CMs have been vaccinated.  But it would probably be easier to just have the CMs remain masked, also.


Disney will most likely follow CDC guidance, once CDC makes masks optional they will as well.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven't been keeping up very well the last few days, so pardon my ignorance. Has there been any news on booking AKL for 2021? I am still hesitant to rent DVC points.


Like a real operational Disney update or operational rumor? No. That’s why we’re so bored around here


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> Like a real operational Disney update or operational rumor? No. That’s why we’re so bored around here



I knew they added some dates for other resorts, so I was wondering as I couldn't find anything. I tried to switch from GDT to AKL and I can't on the site.


----------



## skeeter31

xuxa777 said:


> Disney will most likely follow CDC guidance, once CDC makes mask's optional they will as well.


Disney will probably be a bit behind CDC guidance as well. I would expect them to keep a mask mandate for 3-4 months after the CDC eliminates it.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven't been keeping up very well the last few days, so pardon my ignorance. Has there been any news on booking AKL for 2021? I am still hesitant to rent DVC points.


In terms of hotel side? Nothing yet. I wouldn’t expect it to open until sometime closer to 3rd quarter when demand starts picking up again. Maybe soon but who knows.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> In terms of hotel side? Nothing yet. I wouldn’t expect it to open until sometime closer to 3rd quarter when demand starts picking up again. Maybe soon but who knows.




Thanks I will start paying attention again.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> I knew they added some dates for other resorts, so I was wondering as I couldn't find anything. I tried to switch from GDT to AKL and I can't on the site.


Still only All Star Movies on 2/9/21 and Poly in Summer 2021 with listed opening dates. Everything else remains closed.


----------



## xuxa777

skeeter31 said:


> Disney will probably be a bit behind CDC guidance as well. I would expect them to keep a mask mandate for 3-4 months after the CDC eliminates it.


A delay yes, but not that long at all


----------



## rteetz

It’s all a crap shoot. I don’t think WDW would require vaccination considering the parks are open now without it. I could see DCL doing such tho. No sense in going back and forth for pages about it tho.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Like a real operational Disney update or operational rumor? No. That’s why we’re so bored around here


lol I feel like the operational news about no NYE at the parks this year got buried. Idk why but I was expecting more of a reaction to that.

As for AKL, nothing yet. I‘d expect it to be among the last of the Deluxes to reopen.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Funfire240 said:


> We are here now and so far have been to each of the parks once. I have felt good about how everything is handled except a few times. I thought there was no eating or drinking in line as it is announced but in some instances it’s only inside lines. We waited for Smugglers Run for about an hour and in the outside portion, the family behind us in line ate their lunch. No one said anything to them and we passed a lot of CMs directing the line. Then, waiting for a bus at AK which in between buses took about 30 minutes with no CMs in sight and the people near us kept talking how the virus is a joke and they had their masks down and let the kids run around with them off.  We went to Epcot yesterday and I was happy to see that there was very good compliance. I was worried being a Friday night. Only thing since you have to be stationary to eat and drink it seems like there were people everywhere!


It seems guests are okay to eat and drink in the outside portion of the line as long as they are stopped and socially distanced at the time.  Once the line passes the entrance point, masks must remain in place and eating/drinking must stop. 

that being said, I think the family in line behind you made a poor choice to eat an entire meal in line as there is no way (I'm guessing) that they stopped eating, replaced their masks in order to move up in line.  I don't think people mind when guests remove a mask to grab a sip of a drink but eating an entire meal was not appropriate.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> lol I feel like the operational news about no NYE at the parks this year got buried. Idk why but I was expecting more of a reaction to that.
> 
> As for AKL, nothing yet. I‘d expect it to be among the last of the Deluxes to reopen.



I think it’s because it’s been programmed in our minds since the first NYE hours came out that there was just absolutely no way it would happen. There are some that will hold out hope. Especially with the new hours that Disney will “surprise” them, but hopefully they keep bashing it into peoples heads that it’s not happening. The last thing you want to see is 20,000 angry/disappointed people walking down Main Street towards the exit at 11pm on NYE


----------



## karen4546

SaintsManiac said:


> I haven't been keeping up very well the last few days, so pardon my ignorance. Has there been any news on booking AKL for 2021? I am still hesitant to rent DVC points.


I know you say you are hesitant to rent, but there are some good prices out there right now.  It is awful for those living out of the U.S. that can not travel here at this time, but at least they can get most of their DVC fees covered for the points they can't use.  

November had so many $8/point reservations that we decided on a quick 4 day/3night trip and stayed @ the Polynesian Lakeview (caught the fireworks on Monday 11/16 from Moorea around 10:30pm

We rented a confirm reservation for the 3 nights for $504 with a company, but my daughter rented through an individual on FB a value studio @ Jambo house for $600 for 4 nights-he just mailed her the cutest Groot Christmas Plush.  She has rented from him in the past.

  I just saw a post in here about renting points for less than $12/point. 

Happy Planning!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

karen4546 said:


> I know you say you are hesitant to rent, but there are some good prices out there right now.  It is awful for those living out of the U.S. that can not travel here at this time, but at least they can get most of their DVC fees covered for the points they can't use.
> 
> November had so many $8/point reservations that we decided on a quick 4 day/3night trip and stayed @ the Polynesian Lakeview (caught the fireworks on Monday 11/16 from Moorea around 10:30pm
> 
> We rented a confirm reservation for the 3 nights for $504 with a company, but my daughter rented through an individual on FB a value studio @ Jambo house for $600 for 4 nights-he just mailed her the cutest Groot Christmas Plush.  She has rented from him in the past.
> 
> I just saw a post in here about renting points for less than $12/point.
> 
> Happy Planning!!



I doubt those prices exist next Thanksgiving.


----------



## jade1

Guests on there own have been spacing pretty decently in pools and on decks. Prob always did to some degree though, so might just be reduced capacity.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> Still only All Star Movies on 2/9/21 and Poly in Summer 2021 with listed opening dates. Everything else remains closed.


Reminded me, around 11/14 a fam member rode the monorail and one of the monorail CMs said Poly station just closed and will be closed 9 months.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> In terms of hotel side? Nothing yet. I wouldn’t expect it to open until sometime closer to 3rd quarter when demand starts picking up again. Maybe soon but who knows.



What are the odds Jiko comes back before the hotel?


----------



## abs1978

We are still here and are continuing to have a good time.  It’s getting crowded though.  Nothing like a regular Thanksgiving but a bit much for a pandemic.

MK on Thanksgiving was a dream.  6 rides at opening with very little wait, a long swim break, and ride after ride at closing time.  AK yesterday.  It’s our least favorite park so we didn’t hang around long.  It was hot and crowded early.

Crowds at HS today were much higher than they were on Wednesday.  We did MMRR right at 9:15, walked over to TS Land and waited 40 minutes for Slinky, and then waited about 15-20 minutes for TSM.  At that point it was 11 so we walked over to Hollywood and Vine for lunch.  That was a highlight.  DD is 10 but still loves characters so it delighted her to get some interaction.  The food was actually really good, too.  After that we went to Rise.  Our boarding pass was actually right at lunch time but it was no problem to ride later which was nice.  Now we are done.  It’s so hot and the first time I felt like it was way too crowded.  We will swim the rest of the day before Narcoose’s tonight.

We have 2 more days.  MK tomorrow and Epcot Monday.  I’ll be curious to see if crowds start to drop at all.  So far based on crowds post Thanksgiving I’m going with no.

I will say mask compliance is excellent.  We’ve only had one issue with a family not paying attention but they backed off immediately when we asked them to.  

Food is very hit or miss and quite limited.  We are having fun but won’t come back until there are more options.


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> What are the odds Jiko comes back before the hotel?


Considering they laid off the chef...


----------



## JacknSally

*After everything, we finally made the decision yesterday to cancel next week’s trip  Super sad but it’s what we were most comfortable with at this point. Looks like we’re aiming for a Christmastime-during-the-50th trip now. Let the 2021 planning begin!*


----------



## skeeter31

JacknSally said:


> *After everything, we finally made the decision yesterday to cancel next week’s trip  Super sad but it’s what we were most comfortable with at this point. Looks like we’re aiming for a Christmastime-during-the-50th trip now. Let the 2021 planning begin!*


We just did the same. We were going 12/7-12/9 and just decided to cancel. We also cancelled our Poly night on NYE.


----------



## SaintsManiac

JacknSally said:


> *After everything, we finally made the decision yesterday to cancel next week’s trip  Super sad but it’s what we were most comfortable with at this point. Looks like we’re aiming for a Christmastime-during-the-50th trip now. Let the 2021 planning begin!*



We can obsessively plan together !


----------



## atricks

First big name cruise line (Royal Caribbean) is doing a test sailing out of Singapore today on Quantum of the Seas, here's a bunch of pictures from it: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?vanity=CitystateCruises&set=a.2837186956510689 I suspect this is how it'll look stateside too whenever it starts back up.






Everyone is required to wear one of these tracelet bands when outside their rooms on the ship for contact tracing:


----------



## notatallmagic

Oldnewfan said:


> Nobody here has a clue. Just opinions. So here's mine... ....  I personally think that there won't be a requirement. I think that it will be along the line of things return to normal pre covid with no restrictions and its a personal choice at that point. Honestly most of the trips I have taken to Disney, I seem to come home with something so its not like its ever been a sterile environment. Especially with my grandkids licking the grab rail on the monorail.


My youngest is a "touch every surface" kid.  We've always come home with some sort of cold-ish yuck every other visit - except the one this summer.  We were VERY careful.  We had three little kids on that trip, and they were pretty much dipped in sanitizer daily.


----------



## notatallmagic

SaintsManiac said:


> Highly doubt they require proof of vaccine. The logistics would be a nightmare.
> 
> P.S. I have airline credits that expire before I might be able to use them. I mean it sucks to lose the money, but no one is holding a gun to my head over it.


I know what you mean, but I was raised with a "clean your plate" and wash out ziploc bags mentality; so it would feel excrutiatingly naughty to "waste" those credits.  If Disney would require proof of vaccine, then we would likely fly to Orlando and do another park that didn't, or relax at the beach or somewhere quiet.  We really need the time away to de-compress and create memories.  Disney has always been our "happy place", so I really hope it can be again.


----------



## notatallmagic

gottalovepluto said:


> No. A vaccine requirement by Disney for kids in the US is not happening anytime even _kinda_ soon. One company just started to test down to age 12. 1 company. And only down to 12. Gonna be awhile before any data on _if_ kids can have this shot is out so there is no way in heck I expect Disney to demand it for entry in 2021.


That's what I was HOPING? Our experience in July the first week the parks re-opened with masks on three younger kids; a teenager, and three adults (one with asthma) wasn't always pleasant; but we did it.  It did force us to slow down a little (lots of water breaks) and it was worth it for us to be there.  We missed Festival of the Lion King and Happily Ever After the most!


----------



## notatallmagic

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think everyone here is guessing and personally I really can't see Disney checking doctor's notes or whatever to confirm someone got a vaccine - at this point nothing is impossible but I really don't see them getting into medical matters like that.
> 
> Instead, to me it is more that once the vaccine is very readily available it allows them to ease back on the mask requirement as it shifts the line ability from Disney to the guest. "Oh, you got Covid at Disney but you chose not to get a vaccine?"
> 
> Obviously you have extenuating circumstances.
> 
> I think it would be more (and probably more for trips later in the year) if you would be comfortable taking your child that is unvaccinated to Disney if there is no longer a mask requirement


That's a great perspective.  Our state didn't have a mask requirement until later than most, and both of my kids were pretty actively involved in sports and among people last spring and summer prior to that order.  I continue to be grateful that none of us have contracted Covid, and we continue to REALLY focus on strengthening our overall health and immune systems.  At least that makes me feel like we are setting some lifelong good habits - lemonade from lemons, if you will.

We did discover lots of ways too that we could be a little more distanced from the crowds.  My bigger concern (maybe even than some folks unmasking) is crowd levels. It felt better to have some space.


----------



## notatallmagic

mshanson3121 said:


> Very much this. I know a lot of people who regularly get vaccinated, who are skeptical of this one. For many factors, not the least of which is it's not just a vaccine for a totally novel virus, but a completely brand new style of vaccine which has never been used before.
> 
> While I can see my son and husband getting vaccinated right away, my daughter and I won't, because we both have existing health issues that put us at higher risk of complications from the vaccine. But, once we have some time to see how it's going, how people are reacting, especially people with pre-existing conditions, and it's deemed safe, then by all means, sign us up!
> 
> I know there has been a lot of chatter in the mainstream world about vaccine certificates being required for international travel - like there already is for several places. And I absolutely expect that to be the case with Covid. But I don't see it being a requirement domestically, and definitely not at Disney.


Exactly.  My daughter's doctor has recommended other vaccines; but strongly recommended against this one until further testing could be observed.  My T1 had a very adverse reaction this summer to a routine vaccine (one that has been around for years); her blood sugar dropped over 150 point to a life-threatening level (under 40) in a matter of minutes. That alone scared me enough to be wary of a newer vaccine without rigourous testing on other T1 kids. Fortunately, she was able to handle the situation, but it was very scary.


----------



## notatallmagic

Chuck S said:


> It would also be much simpler for the Disney parks to require masks until the pandemic shows signs of being over...I can't imagine them having some guests masked, and others not masked, and having to check for vaccine documentation.  The exception may be CMs, Disney may require them to be vaccinated, and then the CMs could be mask optional, if they make it widely known that ALL CMs have been vaccinated.  But it would probably be easier to just have the CMs remain masked, also.


I know that everyone has different levels of what would make them comfortable.  I am hoping that progress across multiple fronts might allow the return of some of our favorite shows (Lion King!), and maybe fireworks! Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JacknSally said:


> *After everything, we finally made the decision yesterday to cancel next week’s trip  Super sad but it’s what we were most comfortable with at this point. Looks like we’re aiming for a Christmastime-during-the-50th trip now. Let the 2021 planning begin!*





skeeter31 said:


> We just did the same. We were going 12/7-12/9 and just decided to cancel. We also cancelled our Poly night on NYE.


Sorry you had to cancel your trips but I completely understand.  I obsessed for weeks/months before cancelling our Sep 2020 trip and once I made the decision and made the call to Disney it was like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders!  The planning quickly began for our Sep 2021 trip and it was fun to have something new to focus on.  Still not sure the Sep 2021 trip will happen either but it's nice to have time to look at it from a distance rather than stressing about one that was right around the corner.

Happy planning!


----------



## DisneyPigFan

Disney is not requiring proof of a negative test, why would they require proof of a vaccination?  Never know though -- we are in unprecedented times.  

First, let's see which vaccines get the green light and when and how long it takes for them to become widely available.  

FDA is meeting to discuss Pfizer's vaccine on December 10.  Could be authorized that day -- or could take weeks.  And once authorized, will take months -- perhaps many many months -- before anyone who wants one can actually get it.  

Will help once other vaccines begin to get authorization too though.


----------



## paradesintherain

JacknSally said:


> After everything, we finally made the decision yesterday to cancel next week’s trip  Super sad but it’s what we were most comfortable with at this point. Looks like we’re aiming for a Christmastime-during-the-50th trip now. Let the 2021 planning begin!



We just canceled today for our December 5-13 trip. We held onto it as long as we could, but this surge is just too much, we felt it would be irresponsible and needlessly put my dad at risk. Come on, vaccine!


----------



## kverdon

Jiko


----------



## Tigger's ally

Looks like lots of people cancelling the week we are going.  Hope they cancel their ADR's because I only have two more to get but they are still saying full.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Why is everyone cancelling?


----------



## Farro

WorldOfPooh said:


> Why is everyone cancelling?



There's a pandemic.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> There's a pandemic.



Wait....What?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Sorry to all of you having to make the tough call to cancel. Stupid Covid. I know all of our missed trips are going to make our next ones even better. 




Farro said:


> There's a pandemic.



I feel like I have to clarify that my laugh react here was 100% a real laugh and not a snarky one.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks like lots of people cancelling the week we are going.  Hope they cancel their ADR's because I only have two more to get but they are still saying full.


We're still going but I am hoping for lighter crowds than I've been seeing.  We only have 1 ADR and it's for Olivia's so not a hot one.  I do hope we can get some last minute ADR's if we decide we want them.


----------



## Mit88

Waiting sucks. But it also will be more rewarding when you get to finally go because of the time away from WDW. Things might not be 100% back to normal, but as we’re seeing, WDW is continuously bringing more and more back, so much so that a lot of it is being swept under the rug of conversations here whereas 3 months ago a QS reopening would have garnered a 15 pages of conversation (mixed with M-word debates, of course). I cancelled my October trip after going in August because there really wasn’t much that had been brought back that would have enabled me to do much that I hadn’t already done in August. My trip in March seems to look like there will be plenty more for us to do and enjoy and it’s a long enough break where I’ll be able to appreciate it all again


----------



## Mit88

Site that shall not be named just posted a picture on Twitter of a Hogwarts express team member going around the cabins showing guests a surveillance picture reminding them that they are indeed being watched on these attractions and masks need to stay on.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named just posted a picture on Twitter of a Hogwarts express team member going around the cabins showing guests a surveillance picture reminding them that they are indeed being watched on these attractions and masks need to stay on.



The Inquisitorial Squad!


----------



## gottalovepluto

WorldOfPooh said:


> Why is everyone cancelling?


Some people are worried about traveling due to the current levels of COVID cases. I believe that’s the case with people here. The acceleration in cases has also led to some state/work/school quarantine rules changing so that could be affecting some people as well.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Farro said:


> There's a pandemic.


So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.


----------



## chicagoshannon

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.


I think a lot of states have tightened their quarantines.  Also, maybe it's because the weather is supposed to be a bit cold??


----------



## Farro

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.



Okay.


----------



## Tigger's ally

chicagoshannon said:


> I think a lot of states have tightened their quarantines.  Also, maybe it's because the weather is supposed to be a bit cold??


We leave Friday and will welcome the cold temps.  We are used to it.  And yes, I will still have to take the grandtinker to the pool and splash area.  Polar plunge.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Frustrating bus ride from MK to AKL Jambo today. Someone got on at Kidani without a mask on, bus driver didn’t say anything but we ran off as soon as we could.  Hoping it was an isolated incident.


----------



## gottalovepluto

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.


It looks very different right now than it did a couple months ago, many places are shattering Covid records. Some people who were comfortable traveling to Disney a couple months ago are not now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eeyore daily said:


> Frustrating bus ride from MK to AKL Jambo today. Someone got on at Kidani without a mask on, bus driver didn’t say anything but we ran off as soon as we could.  Hoping it was an isolated incident.


Report the time and route if you still remember it to Disney guest services. That is not in keeping with Disney’s rules.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.



Numbers are through the roof and the CDC is recommending not traveling 

We've cancelled all potential travel including just within state to family for holidays (as an example)

Others are comfortable traveling and Disney is certainly still open but I think understandable why people are cancelling trips now when perhaps a while ago they would have been ok going


----------



## Eeyore daily

gottalovepluto said:


> Report the time and route if you still remember it to Disney guest services. That is not in keeping with Disney’s rules.


We did! Just sharing, Disney can still work on enforcement.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Eeyore daily said:


> We did! Just sharing, Disney can still work on enforcement.


Holding them to 100% is not remotely possible though.  Bus driver obviously missed one.  It will happen.  Did anyone on the bus say anything?  A simple... Hold on, I am getting off and tell the driver as you pass by you are not riding with a person unmasked.


----------



## Pyotr

Eeyore daily said:


> Frustrating bus ride from MK to AKL Jambo today. Someone got on at Kidani without a mask on, bus driver didn’t say anything but we ran off as soon as we could.  Hoping it was an isolated incident.



Were you within 6 feet from the person?


----------



## Eeyore daily

Tigger's ally said:


> Holding them to 100% is not remotely possible though.  Bus driver obviously missed one.  It will happen.  Did anyone on the bus say anything?  A simple... Hold on, I am getting off and tell the driver as you pass by you are not riding with a person unmasked.


I can understand there not being 100% compliance in the parks but on a bus of 6 people total and the bus driver directly looking at the unmasked person, it should completely be compliant.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named just posted a picture on Twitter of a Hogwarts express team member going around the cabins showing guests a surveillance picture reminding them that they are indeed being watched on these attractions and masks need to stay on.
> 
> View attachment 540977


They told us when we were there that there is a camera but didn't show us that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named just posted a picture on Twitter of a Hogwarts express team member going around the cabins showing guests a surveillance picture reminding them that they are indeed being watched on these attractions and masks need to stay on.
> 
> View attachment 540977



They should out up just a ton of signs about wearing masks as if they are all educational decrees


----------



## Oldnewfan

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.


Maybe holding out and waiting to see if a vaccine changes the game in 2021 is playing a part. I myself am reticent to plunk down my average $8k if the world and DS are a different place this time next year.


----------



## Wreckem

People are canceling because the third peak appears to be peaking three times as high as the second peak. The third peak should top out around Christmas. With deaths to peak sometime in Jan.

Im sticking to my trip Dec 19-26 and then quarantining for ten days before going back to work on Jan 5. I kind of hope more people cancel.

To add a little more detail. I traveled twice during the summer peak. Once to Vegas and once to Orlando(Universal as Disney wasn’t open yet). At a table service during both trips. Traveled by air both trips.

Was also in Vegas Nov 18-23. Flew there and back. Ate a table service. Saw two shows(Carrot Top and David Copperfield).

I understand the risks and take all the proper precautions.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> They should out up just a ton of signs about wearing masks as if they are all educational decrees
> 
> View attachment 541016



What a missed opportunity!! Get on it, Universal.


----------



## karmacats

I bet disney increasing capacity is also causing people to cancel. It's certainly what made us second guess our trip next week. 

In the end we decided to go because it should be a slower week so the capacity increase may not have much effect except maybe in DHS.  Also, we've been to wdw a bazillion times so we're ok missing out on something if we feel uncomfortable, or returning to our resort if we think the parks are too crowded.

If we weren't so comfortable navigating around wdw, and/or we didn't go often so had major fear of missing out on stuff, we would have cancelled when the raised capacity came to light.


----------



## only hope

Mit88 said:


> Site that shall not be named just posted a picture on Twitter of a Hogwarts express team member going around the cabins showing guests a surveillance picture reminding them that they are indeed being watched on these attractions and masks need to stay on.
> 
> View attachment 540977





TheMaxRebo said:


> They should out up just a ton of signs about wearing masks as if they are all educational decrees
> 
> View attachment 541016



Well, that certaintly ruins the immersion even more, but I am for whatever gets people to comply.
Apparently too many people who think they can get away with endangering other peoples health and life and Uni feels this is necessary. The decrees though, that’s a good idea! The timelines are already all over the place, adding decrees or Ministry of Magic notices (depending on location) is a great idea!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Tigger's ally said:


> We leave Friday and will welcome the cold temps.  We are used to it.  And yes, I will still have to take the grandtinker to the pool and splash area.  Polar plunge.


We leave late Saturday.  Looking forward to not sweating as much in the mask as we did in September.  I'm sure my kids will still want to swim.  You can find me in the hot tub! lol


----------



## New Mouse

only hope said:


> Well, that certaintly ruins the immersion even more, but I am for whatever gets people to comply.
> Apparently too many people who think they can get away with endangering other peoples health and life and Uni feels this is necessary. The decrees though, that’s a good idea! The timelines are already all over the place, adding decrees or Ministry of Magic notices (depending on location) is a great idea!



Im not sure ruining the immersion for a family that chose not to follow the rules is really an issue...i mean they do it to people who are not qualified to ride the rides all the time.


----------



## Funfire240

If you’re worried about crowds don’t come IMO today at MK is at capacity and it shows. It is scary packed. Mask compliance is so so and eating in line seems to not matter. Had family in PP line now all eating Mickey bars and no one said anything.


----------



## skeeter31

Yeah for us, we cancelled due to the current virus spike and our little getaway being so close after Thanksgiving, where I’m sure we are going to see quite a big spike related to those gatherings. For us its not really a big deal as we were staying on points and we‘re only an hour away (we pushed it back to 1/4-1/6 right now). Sorry I can’t help anyone with ADRs, we’ve only been doing QS and take out on our trips since reopening.


----------



## New Mouse

Funfire240 said:


> If you’re worried about crowds don’t come IMO today at MK is at capacity and it shows. It is scary packed. Mask compliance is so so and eating in line seems to not matter. Had family in PP line now all eating Mickey bars and no one said anything.




So essentially it seems like there is a cap on what staff can reasonably handle as well...curious to see if the suits drop capacity as safety is the first key...


----------



## mamapenguin

Eeyore daily said:


> Frustrating bus ride from MK to AKL Jambo today. Someone got on at Kidani without a mask on, bus driver didn’t say anything but we ran off as soon as we could.  Hoping it was an isolated incident.


Not acceptable, they should not have been allowed to board. I would have said something immediately.


----------



## indylaw99

We just got back today after taking trips in July and October. A few things I noticed:


MK stays open MUCH longer after closing time to get pictures in front of the castle. I think we even got PhotoPass almost an hour after the park closed, and there were MANY people just hanging out in there. We were also able to hop into the bakery on our way out (maybe a bit over an hour after closing?). DS was much different. The Tower of Terror projections turned off completely 30 minutes after park closing time, and we didn't see PhotoPass out there at all after park closing. The stores were open a little longer but not even 45 minutes later. 
Boardwalk Villas still didn't seem busy walking around inside but the Boardwalk itself was hopping!! Lots of people on the grass watching the movie. All the tables full. Pizza Window and Bakery full. So, so different than our last two trips! But not uncomfortable at all. 
We were able to add EPCOT park reservations ON Thanksgiving Day. We were driving back from a Tampa family dinner and took a chance just to see if there were any available since the park didn't close until 10. I was really surprised we were able to get them day of. 
MMRR lines are so much shorter with the plexiglass!! Multiple times during the day yesterday the line was only 25-30 minutes. 
The plexiglass on ROTR wasn't a big deal (we were in the back row).
Getting ROTR boarding passes--normally my husband's phone works fastest in the park. Trying at 7am from the room, I was surprised that my phone got in faster on the Wifi than his did on data because the Wifi in our room was so slow the whole trip. Maybe not many people are using it at 7am??
ROTR stopped briefly and then our group got called 34 around 11:30. But they cut out part of the ride!! Clearly part of it was broken and they decided just to have everyone skip that part rather than shutting it down completely. It was everything from the part where the queue starts to get entertaining up until you enter a REALLY BIG ROOM. So you basically went from waiting in line to getting lined up on your colors without any of the other fun stuff in between. 
We hated the previous Hollywood and Vine buffet, but the holiday character meal had good food and was cute. It was kind of sad because we couldn't completely interact with the characters, but we did get pictures fairly close with them, and they did dance around and pantomime things. Soooooooo worth it if you have little ones who want to get to see Mickey and Minnie with the meet and greets still closed. 
Staying from park open to park close, we rode almost every ride in each park, ate a counter meal, ate a sit down meal, got numerous PhotoPasses, and saw at least half the cavalcades. So even though it was much busier, we still got a LOT done!!


----------



## jemtx

Thanks for the detailed review.


----------



## only hope

New Mouse said:


> Im not sure ruining the immersion for a family that chose not to follow the rules is really an issue...i mean they do it to people who are not qualified to ride the rides all the time.



I said in my post that safety is more important than immersion. But if the report is right, it’s everyone being shown the photo, not families/people breaking the rules.


----------



## Funfire240

New Mouse said:


> So essentially it seems like there is a cap on what staff can reasonably handle as well...curious to see if the suits drop capacity as safety is the first key...


We did see a lot of what looked like management around today. We did have a great day but they do need more help. People push the limits. Stroller parking was a mess - people just put them anywhere and I’ve seen a lot of garbage such as bottles just left places instead of put in the garbage. So many people walking around with masks down and eating in line. Ive seen CMs correct them but I’ve also seen others look the other way at times too. We’ve had a great week but it’s just too many people for me with not enough places to put them


----------



## New Mouse

Funfire240 said:


> We did see a lot of what looked like management around today. We did have a great day but they do need more help. People push the limits. Stroller parking was a mess - people just put them anywhere and I’ve seen a lot of garbage such as bottles just left places instead of put in the garbage. So many people walking around with masks down and eating in line. Ive seen CMs correct them but I’ve also seen others look the other way at times too. We’ve had a great week but it’s just too many people for me with not enough places to put them



Agreed.  Both Disney and Universal are now putting profits (more people) over safety.   There seems to be a breaking point where x amount of staff can only handle x amount of crowd control and it has been passed.

Someone had asked why bring back all that staff so they can just hang around...they are needed for enforcement.    On our latest trip we noticed lots of staff doing nothing that could have easily been repurposed

I will also say the citizens of the state of Florida dont really believe in the virus so with a larger local crowd you will get less compliance.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

New Mouse said:


> I will also say the citizens of the state of Florida dont really believe in the virus so with a larger local crowd you will get less compliance.


I think this is the part that makes me most nervous to go to WDW.   Still have issues that locals who don't take the pandemic seriously makes WDW that much riskier.... but there are so many places that as visitor you access that aren't in the Disney bubble.... is taking a flight, walking through an airport, standing at the luggage carousel, going to the car rental desk, stopping at a grocery store, etc... safe if local people don't even believe Covid is real. I think Disney is doing it's best but if the local population isn't on the ball.... then the whole thing weakens confidence for tourists .... hopefully once vaccinations are out there people will take them....  We have a trip booked for December 2021 and plan to rent a car but it still makes me nervous since I have zero confidence Florida at large will vaccinate or limit transmission by then --- it makes us reluctant to book anything outside of disney at all....


----------



## gottalovepluto

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> I think this is the part that makes me most nervous to go to WDW.   Still have issues that locals who don't take the pandemic seriously makes WDW that much riskier.... but there are so many places that as visitor you access that aren't in the Disney bubble.... is taking a flight, walking through an airport, standing at the luggage carousel, going to the car rental desk, stopping at a grocery store, etc... safe if local people don't even believe Covid is real. I think Disney is doing it's best but if the local population isn't on the ball.... then the whole thing weakens confidence for tourists .... hopefully once vaccinations are out there people will take them....  We have a trip booked for December 2021 and plan to rent a car but it still makes me nervous since I have zero confidence Florida at large will vaccinate or limit transmission by then --- it makes us reluctant to book anything outside of disney at all....


I’m not blaming this all on “locals”. If that were the case reports we’re seeing today would be seen every weekend.

“zero confidence FL at large will vaccinate or limit transmission by then” as goes the rest of the country so will FL. It’s not like FL is some bastion of anti-vaxers when compared to some states that shall remain nameless


----------



## mshanson3121

WorldOfPooh said:


> So. There's been a pandemic for 10 months.



Not with 150,000+ cases daily there hasn't been. I would guess for many it's the large increase in numbers. And as others said, travel restrictions, quarantine requirements etc... likely also play a role.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Things might not be 100% back to normal, but as we’re seeing, WDW is continuously bringing more and more back,



I've been (pleasantly) surprised seeing the photos of the pop up parades/calvacades etc... It does seem like they're trying to bring some of the "magic" back.


----------



## LSUmiss

New Mouse said:


> Agreed.  Both Disney and Universal are now putting profits (more people) over safety.   There seems to be a breaking point where x amount of staff can only handle x amount of crowd control and it has been passed.
> 
> Someone had asked why bring back all that staff so they can just hang around...they are needed for enforcement.    On our latest trip we noticed lots of staff doing nothing that could have easily been repurposed
> 
> I will also say the citizens of the state of Florida dont really believe in the virus so with a larger local crowd you will get less compliance.


They always planned to. I said that from the beginning when they first opened back up. They will all do what they can get away with that makes them the most money.


----------



## mattpeto

Tom Bricker speculates immunity certs “digital health passport” could be on its way for tourism (especially air travel) and potentially at WDW.

_Walt Disney World could do likewise, requiring proof of a negative test or vaccination X days before checking into a hotel or first-use of tickets. It’s possible that the digital health pass could even interface with the Disney Park Pass or My Disney Experience infrastructure._

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...g1nNeE3O0aEVU1IcX-GfiG3o-DCbmbxJ7l1l1O2hDjekQ


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m not blaming this all on “locals”. If that were the case reports we’re seeing today would be seen every weekend.
> 
> “zero confidence FL at large will vaccinate or limit transmission by then” as goes the rest of the country so will FL. It’s not like FL is some bastion of anti-vaxers when compared to some states that shall remain nameless


I don't blame this all on locals but certainly as a tourist I wish Florida authorities would seem more concerned about health than politics.... As outsiders we see polls and news reports that show things that are  anything but reassuring.... based on polls I don't see a lot of change to quash the pandemic there...  (Lots of it's all fake stuff though ---- even though we see the numbers, etc... )    In a tourist economy it's important that people trust you --- right now it's hard to do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> I don't blame this all on locals but certainly as a tourist I wish Florida authorities would seem more concerned about health than politics.... As outsiders we see polls and news reports that show things that are  anything but reassuring.... based on polls I don't see a lot of change to quash the pandemic there...  (Lots of it's all fake stuff though ---- even though we see the numbers, etc... )    In a tourist economy it's important that people trust you --- right now it's hard to do.


I can’t tell you the last poll I read anywhere that I believed 

Ultimately FL will have to fix its image to get people, like yourself and that’s  ok, to trust them again but I think we are a looong ways from there. Like it won’t be necessary until they’re trying to hit real 100% capacity again.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> I don't blame this all on locals but certainly as a tourist I wish Florida authorities would seem more concerned about health than politics.... As outsiders we see polls and news reports that show things that are  anything but reassuring.... based on polls I don't see a lot of change to quash the pandemic there...  (Lots of it's all fake stuff though ---- even though we see the numbers, etc... )    In a tourist economy it's important that people trust you --- right now it's hard to do.


At some point its going to be a personal decision. Get the antibodies one way or another. Its not going anywhere. I'm afraid there's only one exit door.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> Tom Bricker speculates immunity certs “digital health passport” could be on its way for tourism (especially air travel) and potentially at WDW.
> 
> _Walt Disney World could do likewise, requiring proof of a negative test or vaccination X days before checking into a hotel or first-use of tickets. It’s possible that the digital health pass could even interface with the Disney Park Pass or My Disney Experience infrastructure._
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...g1nNeE3O0aEVU1IcX-GfiG3o-DCbmbxJ7l1l1O2hDjekQ



I have the utmost respect for Tom, but I’m amazed that he thinks Disney can pull this off. Maybe in CA, but not in Florida.
Personally, I am all for it, though.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Tom Bricker speculates immunity certs “digital health passport” could be on its way for tourism (especially air travel) and potentially at WDW.
> 
> _Walt Disney World could do likewise, requiring proof of a negative test or vaccination X days before checking into a hotel or first-use of tickets. It’s possible that the digital health pass could even interface with the Disney Park Pass or My Disney Experience infrastructure._
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...g1nNeE3O0aEVU1IcX-GfiG3o-DCbmbxJ7l1l1O2hDjekQ


lol

As if Disney IT could process that


----------



## only hope

Please don’t make blanket assumptions about Floridians. Plenty of us here accept the scientific facts about Covid. In my county it seems to be a majority. Mask compliance in stores is higher than what I’ve experienced at Disney or Universal.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I have the utmost respect for Tom, but I’m amazed that he thinks Disney can pull this off. Maybe in CA, but not in Florida.
> Personally, I am all for it, though.


Rough year for bloggers. Gotta get them clicks!! And that topic *guarantees* clicks. Just look at us. Poor @rteetz finally got us to shut up on the topic that literally nobody knows anything about and here we go again...


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Tom Bricker speculates immunity certs “digital health passport” could be on its way for tourism (especially air travel) and potentially at WDW.
> 
> _Walt Disney World could do likewise, requiring proof of a negative test or vaccination X days before checking into a hotel or first-use of tickets. It’s possible that the digital health pass could even interface with the Disney Park Pass or My Disney Experience infrastructure._
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...g1nNeE3O0aEVU1IcX-GfiG3o-DCbmbxJ7l1l1O2hDjekQ



My hope would be this would not take effect until vaccine is available to all who want.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> My hope would be this would not take effect until vaccine is available to all who want.



A huge reason why I am skeptical it’s going to happen. When on earth will that be? No one knows.


----------



## rteetz

We need some news to discuss.


----------



## Best_Vacation_EVER!

only hope said:


> Please don’t make blanket assumptions about Floridians. Plenty of us here accept the scientific facts about Covid. In my county it seems to be a majority. Mask compliance in stores is higher than what I’ve experienced at Disney or Universal.


So I don't think this is a judgement about individual Floridians decisions (and we love Floridians --- while the weather is great it is individual Floridians who make the Florida experience that much greater.)  What we do see is what is released from your State government and it's not reassuring to tourists at all --- a lot of political denial and no sense of how a tourist might interpret that.   We had booked Dec 2020 and then moved to March 2021 and now moved to Dec 2021 (fingers crossed on this.)   We have a trip booked for  Dec 2021 and hopefully everything will be stable.


----------



## only hope

Best_Vacation_EVER! said:


> So I don't think this is a judgement about individual Floridians decisions (and we love Floridians --- while the weather is great it is individual Floridians who make the Florida experience that much greater.)  What we do see is what is released from your State government and it's not reassuring to tourists at all --- a lot of political denial and no sense of how a tourist might interpret that.   We had booked Dec 2020 and then moved to March 2021 and now moved to Dec 2021 (fingers crossed on this.)   We have a trip booked for  Dec 2021 and hopefully everything will be stable.



Oh yeah, the government at the state level is doing nothing now. County and city governments vary but many have mask requirements. Many had distancing/capacity limits til the state outlawed that. Some businesses (like theme parks and some restaurants) are choosing to limit capacity anyways. I’m hopeful it’ll be over by next Dec!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> We need some news to discuss.



Um...I could talk about work?


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> Tom Bricker speculates immunity certs “digital health passport” could be on its way for tourism (especially air travel) and potentially at WDW.
> 
> _Walt Disney World could do likewise, requiring proof of a negative test or vaccination X days before checking into a hotel or first-use of tickets. It’s possible that the digital health pass could even interface with the Disney Park Pass or My Disney Experience infrastructure._
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/d...g1nNeE3O0aEVU1IcX-GfiG3o-DCbmbxJ7l1l1O2hDjekQ




Not gonna happen, they leave billions in revenue on the table with this.


----------



## rpb718

Oldnewfan said:


> At some point its going to be a personal decision. Get the antibodies one way or another. Its not going anywhere. I'm afraid there's only one exit door.



I have no problem with personal freedom.  Personal freedom is a wonderful thing that was fought for in the past and the fight can never stop.  As in the past, we need to fight for it for everyone and not just for ourselves. To do this I wear a mask and do social distancing - to hopefully protect myself AND to protect others around me.  I do this to protect your personal freedom and expect you to do the same because we are all in the same fight.  I don't understand anyone that talks about personal freedom that can't understand that the best way to preserve it is to protect it for everyone.  Those that deny the virus are denying me my personal freedom, but I will never surrender the fight to protect yours.  I will not be exiting this world without a fight.

I would welcome a "vaccine passport" if it comes to that to go to WDW or a cruise (or even to fly on a plane).


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> We need some news to discuss.



Not just "some news", we need "good news".


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> We need some news to discuss.



I try not to pile on, but even though it’s complete speculation, it’s a well known blogger giving it some credence.  Maybe not news worthy but prob more on point that somebody’s experience today at Universal (not related to COVID protocols) or someone’s favorite snack at Epcot which is also in this thread.  Hey your rules though, I’m not trying to be disrespectful.

I agree with @Farro that the vaccine would have be relatively  accessible before Disney would consider something like that.  

If Disney is content on 35% capacity limits, they might be able to ride it out without enforcement.


----------



## mattpeto

New Mouse said:


> Not gonna happen, they leave billions in revenue on the table with this.



I don’t know.  I see vacationers feeling more comfortable with traveling.

Disney will be able to increase capacity and ditch the social distancing and masks protocols.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> We need some news to discuss.


seems like I didn't miss anything over the last few days lol


----------



## Karin1984

W.D.WNT (forbidden site, I believe, but including it as citing sources is important in this day and age) reports that Disneyland Hong Kong is closing again. ED92 reports that it will be as off the 2nd of December.


----------



## CastAStone

Karin1984 said:


> W.D.WNT (forbidden site, I believe, but including it as citing sources is important in this day and age) reports that Disneyland Hong Kong is closing again. ED92 reports that it will be as off the 2nd of December.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333341592879501314


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> I try not to pile on, but even though it’s complete speculation, it’s a well known blogger giving it some credence.  Maybe not news worthy but prob more on point that somebody’s experience today at Universal (not related to COVID protocols) or someone’s favorite snack at Epcot which is also in this thread.  Hey your rules though, I’m not trying to be disrespectful.
> 
> I agree with @Farro that the vaccine would have be relatively  accessible before Disney would consider something like that.
> 
> If Disney is content on 35% capacity limits, they might be able to ride it out without enforcement.


Again i say,  a certificate from visitors that they have been vaccinated to be able to enter parks will be half the effort if CM are not obligated to get the vaccine,  and i just don't see that happening


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> We need some news to discuss.



I bought my son a Disney trumpet music book for Christmas. 
There... news (albeit very minor) AND it's Disney related


----------



## jade1

K not news but going through spacing at DHS.

BWV walk at 820. Got to the hold spot at DHS first in line 830. They manually created 2 lines with spacing.

Walked to temp screens and started spacing that.

855 and still no cars buses or gandola yet.


----------



## Lewisc

yulilin3 said:


> Again i say,  a certificate from visitors that they have been vaccinated to be able to enter parks will be half the effort if CM are not obligated to get the vaccine,  and i just don't see that happening


Airlines requiring vaccinations will result in a signficant number of guests getting vaccinated without Disney having to do anything. I'd expect actors equity would require Broadway actors get vaccinated. I'd further expect vaccination might be part of Disney negotiations.  I'm not sure about other unions.


----------



## figmentfinesse

CastAStone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333341592879501314



I know it's unlikely, but I'm still nervous WDW will close again.


----------



## yulilin3

Lewisc said:


> Airlines requiring vaccinations will result in a signficant number of guests getting vaccinated without Disney having to do anything. I'd expect actors equity would require Broadway actors get vaccinated. I'd further expect vaccination might be part of Disney negotiations.  I'm not sure about other unions.


yeah other industries requiring vaccines will have no impact on Disney, what I'm saying is that I don't see Disney requiring a certificate for guests when they might not require it for cast
And sure it'll go by union but the Actors union has a very small workforce at Disney (before the layoffs, assuming most entertainment will come back) compared to the thousands in attractions, custodial, food and beverage and housekeeping. Like others mentioned there are people that cannot get vaccinated, aside from being anti vaxxers and other beliefs. I just don't think that Disney will require a vaccine from a guest if not all of the CM are required as well, and if they do require from guest but not from CM is a moot point to me


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/11/krnr-the-rock-station-to-reopen-at-hollywood-studios-this-week/


----------



## CastAStone

figmentfinesse said:


> I know it's unlikely, but I'm still nervous WDW will close again.


I also think it’s unlikely. WDW seems intent on reopening more and more even as everything gets worse, so the governor would almost certainly have to be the closer. He doesn’t seem interested.


----------



## SaintsManiac

figmentfinesse said:


> I know it's unlikely, but I'm still nervous WDW will close again.




I would say highly unlikely considering that they re-opened when Florida's cases were in the 5 digit range.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> I would say highly unlikely considering that they re-opened when Florida's cases were in the 5 digit range.



yup, and I stress this part, *as of now*, the numbers in FL aren't worse than what it was during the June/Aug spike.

Not saying it won't


----------



## DGsAtBLT

CastAStone said:


> I also think it’s unlikely. WDW seems intent on reopening more and more even as everything gets worse, so the governor would almost certainly have to be the closer. He doesn’t seem interested.



I could not even begin to imagine the absolute destruction that would have to be going on in Florida for the governor to order them closed.


----------



## jade1

Minimal interaction preopening.

915 opened, first on MRRR, straight walk on to Slink, did take 3 filled cars at RNR.

Just went to ToT but pretty backed up so skipping.


I think ToT just opened at 10. If so would be a waste to go there first.


----------



## mamapenguin

SaintsManiac said:


> I have the utmost respect for Tom, but I’m amazed that he thinks Disney can pull this off. Maybe in CA, but not in Florida.
> Personally, I am all for it, though.


Agreed, never gonna happen. Not even in California who won’t allow magic bands over tracking concerns.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333422919758786561


----------



## Mit88

CastAStone said:


> I also think it’s unlikely. WDW seems intent on reopening more and more even as everything gets worse, so the governor would almost certainly have to be the closer. He doesn’t seem interested.



They announced the return of Park Hopping in the midst of this spike, so yeah, I’d think Disney is uninterested in another shutdown. And the state depends on tourism, so I seriously doubt DeSantis would shut them down. But it’s also not out of the realm of possibility. January is their slow season (especially with no Marathon weekend) and they have all the protocols in place that it wouldn’t take a month and a half to reopen if they were to shut down for a few weeks. But that layoff number would almost certainly increase even more, even if it was another 2-4 week shutdown


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> They announced the return of Park Hopping in the midst of this spike, so yeah, I’d think Disney is uninterested in another shutdown. And the state depends on tourism, so I seriously doubt DeSantis would shut them down. But it’s also not out of the realm of possibility. January is their slow season (especially with no Marathon weekend) and they have all the protocols in place that it wouldn’t take a month and a half to reopen if they were to shut down for a few weeks. But that layoff number would almost certainly increase even more, even if it was another 2-4 week shutdown



yeah, I just can imagine that they would be open now and through the holidays/winter, even expanding capacity through that time ... and then shut down when the prospects of a vaccine seem so positive now

Only way I could see it is if all the vaccines prove to not be effective and the companies are back to square one, the numbers continue to climb in the spring to the point the federal government gets involved

Now, after everything we have gone through I will never say never, but that seems highly unlikely at this point


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I just can imagine that they would be open now and through the holidays/winter, even expanding capacity through that time ... and then shut down when the prospects of a vaccine seem so positive now
> 
> *Only way I could see it is if all the vaccines prove to not be effective and the companies are back to square one, the numbers continue to climb in the spring to the point the federal government gets involved*
> 
> Now, after everything we have gone through I will never say never, but that seems highly unlikely at this point





Don't put that out there in the universe!!!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I just can imagine that they would be open now and through the holidays/winter, even expanding capacity through that time ... and then shut down when the prospects of a vaccine seem so positive now
> 
> Only way I could see it is if all the vaccines prove to not be effective and the companies are back to square one, the numbers continue to climb in the spring to the point the federal government gets involved
> 
> Now, after everything we have gone through I will never say never, but that seems highly unlikely at this point



Thats the thing. Because it was unlikely in March they’d ever shut down, I can’t logically say it’ll never happen. But with everything you said, and how the country has adapted to using safety protocols, I think it’s far more unlikely now that they’d shut back down than in March


----------



## slyster

chicagoshannon said:


> We leave late Saturday.  Looking forward to not sweating as much in the mask as we did in September.  I'm sure my kids will still want to swim.  You can find me in the hot tub! lol



enjoy!  This is why we rescheduled our september trip to early January.  September is already hot and humid and I knew with the mask it would be worse.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Well this Floridian is reading this thread and shaking my head some.  I don't agree at all that Floridians don't care or the leadership doesn't care, I think a lot of us would take offense to that. But it's also not going away,  until hopefully the vaccine helps and we're trying to keep some people employed without collapsing the whole state economy in the process. Which would likely end up with worse outcomes.  I'm west of Orlando, Hillsborough County and there hasn't been a business around in months where masks aren't mandated, etc. I can't say I've really felt unsafe or any carelessness anywhere, personally.  I'm not a bar person though, so can't speak to that.  We are doing the best to keep the nursing homes protected, but looking at the numbers in Illinois (much less population) and California, they aren't in any better shape than we are with lockdowns.  But the media reporting on Florida is highly skewed in comparison IMO. 

I am an AP holder, went to Disney for a week in Oct and think they are doing a pretty good job.  Is it magical?  Eh, not really.. but it beats being shut down by a long mile.   We have 9 nights booked for end of January/early Feb!


----------



## yulilin3

Jim Libasci said:


> For my family's safety  I hope Florida does a statewide shutdown. It is only way my family would consider any covid precautions.


It's the only way you and your family would consider covid precautions? Not really understanding your point.
Covid precautions come from a personal level,  you either wear a mask properly,  socially distance and wash your hands or you don't. 
Almost every business in central Florida has mask mandates regardless of what the governor says or does. Some generalizing "Floridians" don't believe in the virus is baloney (to keep it clean) for us who live here,  work and play here and have not gotten sick because we do take precautions sating things like that is ridiculous.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333456895449808899


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> yeah other industries requiring vaccines will have no impact on Disney, what I'm saying is that I don't see Disney requiring a certificate for guests when they might not require it for cast
> And sure it'll go by union but the Actors union has a very small workforce at Disney (before the layoffs, assuming most entertainment will come back) compared to the thousands in attractions, custodial, food and beverage and housekeeping. Like others mentioned there are people that cannot get vaccinated, aside from being anti vaxxers and other beliefs. I just don't think that Disney will require a vaccine from a guest if not all of the CM are required as well, and if they do require from guest but not from CM is a moot point to me



Anything is possible, right?

I think there is a world where Disney could require CMs to be vaccinated unless they have a medical exemption, and potentially make them be masked longer term if they cannot be vaccinated.

I just don’t think we’ll see something like a typical face character meet & greet interaction again unless those CMs are vaccinated.

I actually see them potentially requiring it for cast before they would do it for guests.


----------



## Jim Libasci

yulilin3 said:


> It's the only way you and your family would consider covid precautions? Not really understanding your point.
> Covid precautions come from a personal level,  you either wear a mask properly,  socially distance and wash your hands or you don't.
> Almost every business in central Florida has mask mandates regardless of what the governor says or does. Some generalizing "Floridians" don't believe in the virus is baloney (to keep it clean) for us who live here,  work and play here and have not gotten sick because we do take precautions sating things like that is ridiculous.


my family will only protect themselves if they are left with no other options.


----------



## Pyotr

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Well this Floridian is reading this thread and shaking my head some.  I don't agree at all that Floridians don't care or the leadership doesn't care, I think a lot of us would take offense to that. But it's also not going away,  until hopefully the vaccine helps and we're trying to keep some people employed without collapsing the whole state economy in the process. Which would likely end up with worse outcomes.  I'm west of Orlando, Hillsborough County and there hasn't been a business around in months where masks aren't mandated, etc. I can't say I've really felt unsafe or any carelessness anywhere, personally.  I'm not a bar person though, so can't speak to that.  We are doing the best to keep the nursing homes protected, but looking at the numbers in Illinois (much less population) and California, they aren't in any better shape than we are with lockdowns.  But the media reporting on Florida is highly skewed in comparison IMO.
> 
> I am an AP holder, went to Disney for a week in Oct and think they are doing a pretty good job.  Is it magical?  Eh, not really.. but it beats being shut down by a long mile.   We have 9 nights booked for end of January/early Feb!



Excellent post! Last week Illinois, with 40% of the population size of Florida, reported 15,415 cases and averaged over 12,000 for a week, two things Florida never did. Facts don’t fit the narrative.


Disney isn’t shutting down.  If you are not comfortable going, stay home. I’ll be there next week.  I have low expectations and will enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> yup, and I stress this part, *as of now*, the numbers in FL aren't worse than what it was during the June/Aug spike.
> 
> Not saying it won't


Plus it appears the new cases have hinted at starting to decline from the latest peak, both in Florida and nationwide, still early to say for sure .


----------



## Aimeedyan

Another Floridian weighing in on the blanket statements regarding how seriously "we" are taking this. My county government is taking it seriously and I see MUCH better mask usage and social distancing at home than I do at Disney. 

I always scratch my head at people who say they feel more comfortable at Disney than at home and wonder where they live. 

Just like I hope people in other countries don't judge every single American based on what is coming out of DC, I'd hope that every single Floridian isn't judged based on what is coming out of Tallahassee.


----------



## osufeth24

Aimeedyan said:


> Another Floridian weighing in on the blanket statements regarding how seriously "we" are taking this. My county government is taking it seriously and I see MUCH better mask usage and social distancing at home than I do at Disney.
> 
> I always scratch my head at people who say they feel more comfortable at Disney than at home and wonder where they live.
> 
> Just like I hope people in other countries don't judge every single American based on what is coming out of DC, I'd hope that every single Floridian isn't judged based on what is coming out of Tallahassee.



Would add I was just in the panhandle of FL where I thought i'd be the only one wearing masks.  But I was very surprised by the amount of people that wore them


----------



## KrazeeK120

Pyotr said:


> Excellent post! Last week Illinois, with 40% of the population size of Florida, reported 15,415 cases and averaged over 12,000 for a week, two things Florida never did. Facts don’t fit the narrative.
> 
> 
> Disney isn’t shutting down.  If you are not comfortable going, stay home. I’ll be there next week.  I have low expectations and will enjoy it for what it is.



Illinoisan here! Yeah, Illinois has been awful lately. I can tell you from personal experience that there are a lot of people here (probably like everywhere else) who just don’t think this is a big deal. Just looking at my Facebook feed on Thanksgiving was making my blood boil. The hospitals are getting crowded and it’s making me so nervous. I live in the middle of the state, not near Chicago, and I’m getting the impression that attitudes downstate are quite different than in the big city.


----------



## Jrb1979

I don't think Disney will close again but my only hope is they don't up capacity again for awhile. Its already crowded in many places in the parks on top of queues spilling out to walkways.


----------



## Farro

KrazeeK120 said:


> Illinoisan here! Yeah, Illinois has been awful lately. I can tell you from personal experience that there are a lot of people here (probably like everywhere else) who just don’t think this is a big deal. Just looking at my Facebook feed on Thanksgiving was making my blood boil. The hospitals are getting crowded and it’s making me so nervous. I live in the middle of the state, not near Chicago, and I’m getting the impression that attitudes downstate are quite different than in the big city.



I live in Chicago and we are all masked up here. Can't go anywhere without one.

Chicago is actually doing pretty good considering size and we are packed together compared to rest of state.

But people shouldn't be comparing to Florida because we did semi shutdown again.


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't think Disney will close again but my only hope is they don't up capacity again for awhile. Its already crowded in many places in the parks on top of queues spilling out to walkways.


you would think that with lines spilling out and causing crowds they would bring back fast pass or some sort of plan.  I definitely agree they will not be closing again.


----------



## yulilin3

Jim Libasci said:


> my family will only protect themselves if they are left with no other options.


Ok just so i understand what you're saying,  you'll come to Florida if they shutdown completely to completely get rid of the virus and then you'll come without using any precautions?


----------



## yulilin3

Jroceagles said:


> you would think that with lines spilling out and causing crowds they would bring back fast pass or some sort of plan.  I definitely agree they will not be closing again.


The fact that fps in the current ride capacity won't work has been explained ad nauseam


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Some generalizing "Floridians" don't believe in the virus is baloney (to keep it clean) for us who live here,  work and play here and have not gotten sick because we do take precautions sating things like that is ridiculous.


While I agree with the sentiment (and I don't think Americans from other parts of the country are any more "virtuous" than Floridians), I will say, as a Floridian has also spent extended parts of this pandemic in other parts of the country, it's impossible for me to deny there is a marked difference in the _behaviors_ I see. Whether that is because of local government policy, personal attitudes, or something else, I don't know and can't say for sure, but there definitely is a difference. For example, I went out to pickup takeout last night here in Florida and saw a bar at the restaurant full with at least two dozen people, chatting and drinking without masks and no more than maybe a few inches between each party.  I haven't seen that anywhere else in the last nine months (and I've seen people seated socially-distant at bars at restaurants elsewhere in the country), which is why it was so jarring. While everyone is entitled to make their own decisions and risk assessments, scenes like that get "picked up" likely don't inspire a lot of confidence in out-of-staters thinking about spending money to come down here.

I'm never a fan of generalizations by any means, and I know many Floridians who have taken this very seriously, myself included. In fact, I feel confident that the majority of Floridians take it seriously, but one of the challenges with this pandemic is that if only a handful of people don't take it seriously, it can affect everyone. That's what Disney figured out early on and got right. It's not enough for 70% of people to wear face coverings; you need 95% to really make a big difference. And I do think that when anecdotes like mine (and in my experience, it hasn't been an isolated incident) get out, especially when contrasted to what's happening in other parts of the country, it can be off-putting and not particularly reassuring for someone traveling from an area where that isn't commonplace right now and is being actively warned against. 

For me, I take the precautions, self-regulate, and act as my own best advocate. But I also have reasons to be here well beyond WDW or tourism. For most of Florida's out-of-state tourists, that's not necessarily the case. It's much easier to say "I'm not coming; it's not worth the risk." And personally, as someone who wants to see as many Florida service employees go back to work (and stay back to work) as possible, I think it would be wise for the state to focus on inspiring confidence in the health and safety measures for out-of-state visitors (much like Disney has done with their latest ad). A different decision was made, so we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> The fact that fps in the current ride capacity won't work has been explained ad nauseam


sorry missed it


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> While I agree with the sentiment (and I don't think Americans from other parts of the country are any more "virtuous" than Floridians), I will say, as a Floridian has also spent extended parts of this pandemic in other parts of the country, it's impossible for me to deny there is a marked difference in the _behaviors_ I see. Whether that is because of local government policy, personal attitudes, or something else, I don't know and can't say for sure, but there definitely is a difference. For example, I went out to pickup takeout last night here in Florida and saw a bar at the restaurant full with at least two dozen people, chatting and drinking without masks and no more than maybe a few inches between each party.  I haven't seen that anywhere else in the last nine months (and I've seen people seated socially-distant at bars at restaurants elsewhere in the country), which is why it was so jarring. While everyone is entitled to make their own decisions and risk assessments, scenes like that get "picked up" likely don't inspire a lot of confidence in out-of-staters thinking about spending money to come down here.
> 
> I'm never a fan of generalizations by any means, and I know many Floridians who have taken this very seriously, myself included. In fact, I feel confident that the majority of Floridians take it seriously, but one of the challenges with this pandemic is that if only a handful of people don't take it seriously, it can affect everyone. That's what Disney figured out early on and got right. It's not enough for 70% of people to wear face coverings; you need 95% to really make a big difference. And I do think that when anecdotes like mine (and in my experience, it hasn't been an isolated incident) get out, especially when contrasted to what's happening in other parts of the country, it can be off-putting and not particularly reassuring for someone traveling from an area where that isn't commonplace right now and is being actively warned against.
> 
> For me, I take the precautions, self-regulate, and act as my own best advocate. But I also have reasons to be here well beyond WDW or tourism. For most of Florida's out-of-state tourists, that's not necessarily the case. It's much easier to say "I'm not coming; it's not worth the risk." And personally, as someone who wants to see as many Florida service employees go back to work (and stay back to work) as possible, I think it would be wise for the state to focus on inspiring confidence in the health and safety measures for out-of-state visitors (much like Disney has done with their latest ad). A different decision was made, so we'll see how it pans out.


109% agree,  also these business that are allowing this to happen should be penalized in some ways,  and just to open how complicated this discussion is,  some of these people going to these establishments are visitors that feel their states are too strict and are blowing off steam here.  I just hate generalizing


----------



## Jim Libasci

yulilin3 said:


> Ok just so i understand what you're saying,  you'll come to Florida if they shutdown completely to completely get rid of the virus and then you'll come without using any precautions?


I wouldn't go anywhere without precautions until I can get the vaccine. That's going to be this time next year if everything works. My mask does not protect me from the great unwashed so I'm not traveling anywhere that I don't have to again. I was not safe traveling for my dad's funeral last month. We drove and stuck to truck stops and interstate rest areas but we had to emergency stops twice and did not feel safe. Also Melbourne area in Florida is not safe. We stuck to outside dinning.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> The fact that fps in the current ride capacity won't work has been explained ad nauseam



I seem to remember something a while back where there was something in the works about possibly adding VQ to a few MK attractions to test it out - JC comes to mind.  Had to be a month or 2 back where I had heard this, but nothing since.

FP+ wouldn't help much except for those that had it, leaving the vast majority of folks waiting in lines longer.  And while I can see VQs being a game changer for lines, that still leaves the issue of what folks do when they aren't in lines since the non-line activities are few and far between and also can fall under capacity limits (stores, dining, etc.).  Still, I would be happy if they did test out VQ for a few attractions - IASW might be a good prospect for VQ if for nothing else than to limit the congestion in that area a bit.


----------



## andyman8

rpb718 said:


> I seem to remember something a while back where there was something in the works about possibly adding VQ to a few MK attractions to test it out - JC comes to mind.  Had to be a month or 2 back where I had heard this, but nothing since.


Yes, my understanding is that they tested the tech at JC overnight a month or so ago, and they weren't confident enough to roll it out ahead of the Thanksgiving holiday "rush." Not sure what the future plans are for it.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

andyman8 said:


> While I agree with the sentiment (and I don't think Americans from other parts of the country are any more "virtuous" than Floridians), I will say, as a Floridian has also spent extended parts of this pandemic in other parts of the country, it's impossible for me to deny there is a marked difference in the _behaviors_ I see. Whether that is because of local government policy, personal attitudes, or something else, I don't know and can't say for sure, but there definitely is a difference. For example, I went out to pickup takeout last night here in Florida and saw a bar at the restaurant full with at least two dozen people, chatting and drinking without masks and no more than maybe a few inches between each party.  I haven't seen that anywhere else in the last nine months (and I've seen people seated socially-distant at bars at restaurants elsewhere in the country), which is why it was so jarring. While everyone is entitled to make their own decisions and risk assessments, scenes like that get "picked up" likely don't inspire a lot of confidence in out-of-staters thinking about spending money to come down here.
> 
> I'm never a fan of generalizations by any means, and I know many Floridians who have taken this very seriously, myself included. In fact, I feel confident that the majority of Floridians take it seriously, but one of the challenges with this pandemic is that if only a handful of people don't take it seriously, it can affect everyone. That's what Disney figured out early on and got right. It's not enough for 70% of people to wear face coverings; you need 95% to really make a big difference. And I do think that when anecdotes like mine (and in my experience, it hasn't been an isolated incident) get out, especially when contrasted to what's happening in other parts of the country, it can be off-putting and not particularly reassuring for someone traveling from an area where that isn't commonplace right now and is being actively warned against.
> 
> For me, I take the precautions, self-regulate, and act as my own best advocate. But I also have reasons to be here well beyond WDW or tourism. For most of Florida's out-of-state tourists, that's not necessarily the case. It's much easier to say "I'm not coming; it's not worth the risk." And personally, as someone who wants to see as many Florida service employees go back to work (and stay back to work) as possible, I think it would be wise for the state to focus on inspiring confidence in the health and safety measures for out-of-state visitors (much like Disney has done with their latest ad). A different decision was made, so we'll see how it pans out.


 I so agree!  I live in South Carolina where we do have some mandates in place statewide (more than Florida, less than Maryland, where I'm from originally), but in my particular county there are elevated restrictions in place.  The attention to the virus varies greatly within the state, largely because the mandates aren't uniform.  While I'll comfortable in my immediate area, I would not feel comfortable in some other parts of South Carolina.

I've had occasion to travel to Florida several times since the pandemic started and my experiences, depending upon destination, have been vastly different.  Travel to Disney World doesn't begin to compare to the Fort Myers area, which had close to zero precautions enforced.  I've also traveled to Gainesville which was somewhere between the two. My last trip to WDW we spent 5 nights at Universal Orlando, and even with their restrictions in place it seemed less "safe" than at WDW.

It's unfair to generalize about any state's residents, but it's clearly evident (at least to me) that the mandates of a state are at least an indication of how safe travel will be to that state.  Certainly there are businesses and counties that take things a step further, but for those people traveling from another area with more restrictions,  the position of the Florida government can be somewhat disconcerting....and as I said, I come from a state that is more relaxed than many.


----------



## osufeth24

In other news, I'm about to buy me an Ahsoka facemask lol


----------



## Tigger's ally

KrazeeK120 said:


> Illinoisan here! Yeah, Illinois has been awful lately. I can tell you from personal experience that there are a lot of people here (probably like everywhere else) who just don’t think this is a big deal. Just looking at my Facebook feed on Thanksgiving was making my blood boil. The hospitals are getting crowded and it’s making me so nervous. I live in the middle of the state, not near Chicago, and I’m getting the impression that attitudes downstate are quite different than in the big city.


We are in the EIU territory just west of Mattoon.  We take it very seriously around here, but as you go on further south, masks are not as common.  To whoever up the thread that said they wonder where people come from that say they felt safer at Disney,  I am one as I was there two weeks ago and am going back Friday!  Disney is better than our Walmart, our grocery store, and any restaurant.  It is true.


----------



## Tigger's ally

yulilin3 said:


> 109% agree,  also these business that are allowing this to happen should be penalized in some ways,  and just to open how complicated this discussion is,  some of these people going to these establishments are visitors that feel their states are too strict and are blowing off steam here.  I just hate generalizing


109% ?   Wow


----------



## TikiTikiFan

To be fair to Florida, the Orlando airport was lightyears better in terms of mask compliance, cleanliness, and distancing compared to the Denver airport. Which is funny because I think many of us Coloradoans have had a ‘we’re winning at this attitude’ but my anecdotal experience was that DIA was the most unsafe I felt our entire trip!

I’m already planning when we can go back- we had such a positive experience overall at WDW.


----------



## rteetz

*Reminder that this is not a thread to discuss how each individual state is handling covid...*


----------



## tlmadden73

To shift the conversation - 
How many of the "reopening" things that are happening this month do we think will stick around January/February/March during what is normally (pre-COVID) an already slow time? 

Like . will the restaurants like Crystal Palace and the little quick-service places at DHS (like Woody's Lunchbox) stay open or is this just due to they know December will be getting pretty close to max capacity and they need the capacity?


----------



## skeeter31

tlmadden73 said:


> To shift the conversation -
> How many of the "reopening" things that are happening this month do we think will stick around January/February/March during what is normally (pre-COVID) an already slow time?
> 
> Like . will the restaurants like Crystal Palace and the little quick-service places at DHS (like Woody's Lunchbox) stay open or is this just due to they know December will be getting pretty close to max capacity and they need the capacity?


Very hard to tell. They weren’t announced as temporary openings, but that doesn’t mean they could be. I would think if they’re accepting reservations for the TS restaurants for those time periods they would probably stay open. QS are easier to close back down if they wanted/needed without altering people’s plans.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> To shift the conversation -
> How many of the "reopening" things that are happening this month do we think will stick around January/February/March during what is normally (pre-COVID) an already slow time?
> 
> Like . will the restaurants like Crystal Palace and the little quick-service places at DHS (like Woody's Lunchbox) stay open or is this just due to they know December will be getting pretty close to max capacity and they need the capacity?



I definitely think they were getting things open for the holiday crowd so we could see some things close back down in January - maybe only open on the weekends .... though we also know one of the All Stars is opening in early February so maybe they do expect some increased crowds longer term as well


----------



## Tigger's ally

tlmadden73 said:


> To shift the conversation -
> How many of the "reopening" things that are happening this month do we think will stick around January/February/March during what is normally (pre-COVID) an already slow time?
> 
> Like . will the restaurants like Crystal Palace and the little quick-service places at DHS (like Woody's Lunchbox) stay open or is this just due to they know December will be getting pretty close to max capacity and they need the capacity?


I think it totally depends on how successful the current Ad campaign is.


----------



## mattpeto

tlmadden73 said:


> To shift the conversation -
> How many of the "reopening" things that are happening this month do we think will stick around January/February/March during what is normally (pre-COVID) an already slow time?
> 
> Like . will the restaurants like Crystal Palace and the little quick-service places at DHS (like Woody's Lunchbox) stay open or is this just due to they know December will be getting pretty close to max capacity and they need the capacity?



Really interesting question.

I think if it already reopened it's probably safe.  It's an employee labor nightmare (recalled, furloughed loop) and Disney will do what they can to push 35% capacity until the decided to increase it overall.


----------



## Mit88

What I find interesting is that the outdoor Patio for Trader Sam’s hasn’t been opened yet. It wasn’t discussed that it would be closed throughout the refurbishment, and I would imagine they’d get enough guests from just the DVC guests. The inside is almost impossible to open up unless you only have a 5-10 guest limit, but not having the outdoor bar open doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

We just got back home to TX last night.

We drove partially bc our youngest is autistic and we didn't know how well he'd handle wearing a mask, and didn't want to be kicked off a flight. (We also wanted to have a car since we were staying in a cabin and didn't want to deal with strollers on the buses.) We figured if he didn't want to wear a mask, we'd hang out in our cabin at FW, order take out, and maybe my husband or I would switch off taking older kids to the parks. Luckily, our youngest was very good about mask wearing and it wasn't an issue.

We've never driven from TX to FL before. I noticed quite a few cars with TX license plates as we were heading into FL, but obv don't know how numbers compare to normal. I know I've read comments from people saying they'd feel more comfortable driving than flying right now, but mask compliance at basically every stop from Mississippi through Tallahassee wasn't great. (We only got out of the car for bathroom breaks and gas, went through a few drive thrus.) Even gas stations that had signs saying masks required were full of people without any masks (>half of customers). Also, what's with gas stations in the panhandle closing at like 10 pm or earlier?? I've only been on 5 flights since March, but the airports (MCO and airports in TX) and planes felt much safer than anywhere we stopped along our drive.

I also posted several pics of the walkway from Liberty Square into Fantasyland on Thanksgiving. Those pics are pretty representative of every time we were in the area both in early Nov and on our 3 MK days over Thanksgiving. From further back, the area definitely looks crowded, but we found that once we were actually in the walkway, it was fairly easy to distance. It seemed like what looked like crowding was just a trick of perspective. Obv others could have different experiences, that's just what we found.

I wish there was a better way to get guests to pay attention to the actual placement of the "please wait here" stickers in queues. Pretty consistently, guests were standing what they prob felt was 6' away, without noticing that there were no stickers on switchbacks.

Also, I've said it before, but most of the actual wait times for attractions were far lower than estimated. We got into line for I think Buzz one day, sign said 35 min wait, and the CM working at the attraction said, "yeah but that's not real." It was a walk-on. Queues themselves can look intimidating (HM starting down in Frontierland and wrapping through the Liberty Bell line, for example), but they tend to go pretty fast. Even though I personally want DLR open, I can see how socially distancing queues would pose a real strategic problem there since walkways are so narrow.

I'm not sure how much this has been discussed, but eating and drinking in lines was really only an issue in covered/interior portions of queues. There was even a sign outside PotC that said no eating or drinking past this point (located by the normal standby queue entrance). Every time we went on TOT, for instance, there were people who were told to step to the side once they got up to the entry gate to finish their drink or food.


----------



## rockpiece

When does Disney update the park hours on their site? I saw the other day that MK had been extended to 8-10 on multiple days in December but they aren't showing up on the site yet. It still shows the 7th for example being 8-8.


----------



## HunterRose13

rockpiece said:


> When does Disney update the park hours on their site? I saw the other day that MK had been extended to 8-10 on multiple days in December but they aren't showing up on the site yet. It still shows the 7th for example being 8-8.


I believe they have updated the park hours.  MK is showing the 8AM-10PM starting on 12/20.

I hope that they continue the extended hours after 12/31 for my trip.  If the short hours come back our back up plan is stop go to Disney Springs for shopping and dinner after the parks.


----------



## Mit88

During his press conference today DeSantis said there would be “no lockdowns, no fines, no school closures. No one’s losing their job because of a government dictate. Nobody’s losing their livelihood or their business. That is totally off the table.”

So that should nix any fears of WDW shutting down


----------



## AvidDisReader

Tigger's ally said:


> We are in the EIU territory just west of Mattoon.  We take it very seriously around here, but as you go on further south, masks are not as common.  To whoever up the thread that said they wonder where people come from that say they felt safer at Disney,  I am one as I was there two weeks ago and am going back Friday!  Disney is better than our Walmart, our grocery store, and any restaurant.  It is true.


Totally nothing to do about WDW, but graduate of EIU, class of 1976. Go Panthers.


----------



## Tigger's ally

AvidDisReader said:


> Totally nothing to do about WDW, but graduate of EIU, class of 1976. Go Panthers.


Daughter went there one year, one of twin sons graduated there in 2015 and his twin brother coached there last year.


----------



## Lewisc

Mit88 said:


> During his press conference today DeSantis said there would be “no lockdowns, no fines, no school closures. No one’s losing their job because of a government dictate. Nobody’s losing their livelihood or their business. That is totally off the table.”
> 
> So that should nix any fears of WDW shutting down


JMO The fear isn't if Disney being forced to shut down, that would have the biggest impact with DVC.  The fear is if the infection rate increases to the point where Disney should close or is the infection rate high enough to suggest any intelligent person should delay a trip.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Lewisc said:


> JMO The fear isn't if Disney being forced to shut down, that would have the biggest impact with DVC.  The fear is if the infection rate increases to the point where Disney should close or is the infection rate high enough to suggest any intelligent person should delay a trip.



In some ways I think those of us in March - July had it easier. Not an easy decision at all for many to have to decide to cancel a trip when Disney is open and ready for them and not forcing their hand.


----------



## Farro

Lewisc said:


> JMO The fear isn't if Disney being forced to shut down, that would have the biggest impact with DVC.  The fear is if the infection rate increases to the point where Disney should close *or is the infection rate high enough to suggest any intelligent person should delay a trip.*



Are we trip shaming again?


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Are we trip shaming again?



Trip shaming never really ended, and it doesn’t end with just Disney. I saw multiple people suggest and “demand” you stay home and be by yourself for Thanksgiving and those same people turn around and post pictures of them at Thanksgiving with family that didn’t live with them.


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Again i say,  a certificate from visitors that they have been vaccinated to be able to enter parks will be half the effort if CM are not obligated to get the vaccine,  and i just don't see that happening



Disney requiring CM and Guests to get vaccinated just opens up so many cans of worms for them.

What about the CM and Guests who can NOT get the vaccine?  I personally know 2 people who CAN NOT get the flu vaccine and their doctors already told them they will likely not be able to get the Covid vaccine.  So because they have a condition that they have no control over and cant be vaccinated Disney fires them?  Yeah thats not going to work out too well for Disney.

and what about DVC owners who cant get the vaccine for certain reasons, Disney just says too bad you cant come all the money you spent is gone sorry?  Another thing that will not work out too well for Disney.

We are seeing reports in the news about airlines, and concerts, and cruises etc..... that might require the vaccine but NONE of those things you paid for and owned BEFORE Covid happened. 

I just dont see a scenario where Disney requires guests to have the Vaccine.  Too many moving parts would have to change and be fought in courts etc.....


----------



## Lewisc

Farro said:


> Are we trip shaming again?


Sorry I wasn't  clearer.  My point is risk level is likely to exceed an individuals risk tolerance long before FL shuts down Disney. The question isn't if Disney shuts down but rather if conditions get bad enough you decide to defer.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Are we trip shaming again?





Mit88 said:


> Trip shaming never really ended, and it doesn’t end with just Disney. I saw multiple people suggest and “demand” you stay home and be by yourself for Thanksgiving and those same people turn around and post pictures of them at Thanksgiving with family that didn’t live with them.


To be fair, there’s also been some amount of cancel-shaming going on in this thread too. People should respect each others’ decisions (in both directions) and move on. It goes both ways.

As I’ve repeated, WDW closing again isn’t what winter 2021 WDW travelers should be worried about, it’s what that experience will look like (and it’s not like the price will be going down lol). At best, what you see now is what you’re going to get. At worst, you’ll get a lot less, given that cancellations are up again.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> During his press conference today DeSantis said there would be “no lockdowns, no fines, no school closures. No one’s losing their job because of a government dictate. Nobody’s losing their livelihood or their business. That is totally off the table.”
> 
> So that should nix any fears of WDW shutting down


Disney could still impose their own shutdown albeit unlikely.


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> To be fair, there’s also been some amount of cancel-shaming going on in this thread too. People should respect each others’ decisions (in both directions) and move on. It goes both ways.
> 
> As I’ve repeated, WDW closing again isn’t what winter 2021 WDW travelers should be worried about, it’s what that experience will look like (and it’s not like the price will be going down lol). At best, what you see now is what you’re going to get. At worst, you’ll get a lot less, given that cancellations are up again.



Preach.
Yeah I’ve been shamed by family for being cautious. People are crazy.


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> To be fair, there’s also been some amount of cancel-shaming going on in this thread too. People should respect each others’ decisions (in both directions) and move on. It goes both ways.
> 
> As I’ve repeated, WDW closing again isn’t what winter 2021 WDW travelers should be worried about, it’s what that experience will look like (and it’s not like the price will be going down lol). At best, what you see now is what you’re going to get. At worst, you’ll get a lot less, given that cancellations are up again.



I still predict there will be WDW ticket price increases announced within the 1st couple of months in 2021.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333533359167901697


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> I still predict there will be WDW ticket price increases announced within the 1st couple of months in 2021.


I don’t know about that...


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333533359167901697



Were there always only 7?  It's been a while but I thought there were more.


----------



## rpb718

I shouldn't have looked at the video posted of the Super Nintendo World & Mario Kart ride at Universal Japan just posted today.  Hope the plans at Orlando aren't completely dead, but also thinking even if not it will be a long long wait.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> Were there always only 7?  It's been a while but I thought there were more.


Thats not all of them.


----------



## jerry557

andyman8 said:


> To be fair, there’s also been some amount of cancel-shaming going on in this thread too. People should respect each others’ decisions (in both directions) and move on. It goes both ways.
> 
> As I’ve repeated, WDW closing again isn’t what winter 2021 WDW travelers should be worried about, it’s what that experience will look like (and it’s not like the price will be going down lol). At best, what you see now is what you’re going to get. At worst, you’ll get a lot less, given that cancellations are up again.



Disney likely will not be back to what it was pre-pandemic for quite some time. Even if everything goes perfect with the vaccines, the whole thing has taken a financial toll that will impact for years to come. Certain things may never come back.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> Disney likely will not be back to what it was pre-pandemic for quite some time. Even if everything goes perfect with the vaccines, the whole thing has taken a financial toll that will impact for years to come. Certain things may never come back.



Welcome to this thread where that has been discussed to death.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Disney could still impose their own shutdown albeit unlikely.



That would be pretty silly to go from blaming Newsom for DLR not opening (a less profitable sector of parks in the US than WDW) over and over and over again to shutting down WDW themselves


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333533359167901697


Please oh please!


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Please oh please!


Right?!? No word on the hub yet


----------



## Jessica Geisler

ohhhhh I hope so by Christmas!



hereforthechurros said:


> Please oh please!


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> That would be pretty silly to go from blaming Newsom for DLR not opening (a less profitable sector of parks in the US than WDW) over and over and over again to shutting down WDW themselves


I said unlikely...


----------



## Sandisw

Aimeedyan said:


> Another Floridian weighing in on the blanket statements regarding how seriously "we" are taking this. My county government is taking it seriously and I see MUCH better mask usage and social distancing at home than I do at Disney.
> 
> I always scratch my head at people who say they feel more comfortable at Disney than at home and wonder where they live.
> 
> Just like I hope people in other countries don't judge every single American based on what is coming out of DC, I'd hope that every single Floridian isn't judged based on what is coming out of Tallahassee.



It agree with you,  We have pretty tight rules here in NY and our numbers are climbing again. 

IMO, there is a balance and when people do what they need to do we will see ebbs and flows but there is no need to do things like my state is doing because in the end, it’s a virus and it’s going to be around for a bit.

I felt safer traveling to Disney in October than going to some of my local stores here.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333589525277405184


----------



## New Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> 109% agree,  also these business that are allowing this to happen should be penalized in some ways,  and just to open how complicated this discussion is,  some of these people going to these establishments are visitors that feel their states are too strict and are blowing off steam here.  I just hate generalizing



But they arent because the state government does not believe in the virus and will not allow them to.

I went 4 places that stood out to me on my trip.   

Kekes breakfast cafe, hash house.... intentionally not socially distancing tables "because the government doesnt make us".  

Player 1 orlando.   0 efforts to maintain mask compliance.

Busch tampa and several other local tampa joints.  0 effort at enforcing mask requirements or social distancing.

On the whole the attitude is extremely lax in Florida and without delving too much into it, it matched political views pretty much to a T.

Disney and seaworld felt fairly safe save some minor issues.   Outside of that, not so much.  As capacities have increased im not so sure.


----------



## lovethesun12

Spridell said:


> What about the CM and Guests who can NOT get the vaccine?  I personally know 2 people who CAN NOT get the flu vaccine and their doctors already told them they will likely not be able to get the Covid vaccine.  So because they have a condition that they have no control over and cant be vaccinated Disney fires them?  Yeah thats not going to work out too well for Disney.
> 
> and what about DVC owners who cant get the vaccine for certain reasons, Disney just says too bad you cant come all the money you spent is gone sorry?  Another thing that will not work out too well for Disney.


Aren't there some who are unable to wear masks all day as well though?


----------



## Pyotr

New Mouse said:


> But they arent because the state government does not believe in the virus and will not allow them to.
> 
> I went 4 places that stood out to me on my trip.
> 
> Kekes breakfast cafe, hash house.... intentionally not socially distancing tables "because the government doesnt make us".
> 
> Player 1 orlando.   0 efforts to maintain mask compliance.
> 
> Busch tampa and several other local tampa joints.  0 effort at enforcing mask requirements or social distancing.
> 
> On the whole the attitude is extremely lax in Florida and without delving too much into it, it matched political views pretty much to a T.
> 
> Disney and seaworld felt fairly safe save some minor issues.   Outside of that, not so much.  As capacities have increased im not so sure.



I’m really looking forward to the Electrical Water Pageant returning. How about you?


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333589525277405184



I hope Scott's right.  From a business standpoint no one pays to see it and there's not tons of crowds clamoring for it to return like the fireworks shows.  It could have been sidelined for another 6 months and I don't think there would have been many complaints, yet it does appear to be returning soon.  

I don't just see this as just EWP starting back up, I see it as a beacon of hope for the future that WDW entertainment will eventually return.  Maybe not all of it and/or not the same as before, and probably some new things.  I'm not talking about the really popular entertainment items like the parties and the parade and the nighttime shows that draw in the $, but a number of those little things that combine to make WDW more magical.  EWP is a part of that magic.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I hope Scott's right.  From a business standpoint no one pays to see it and there's not tons of crowds clamoring for it to return like the fireworks shows.  It could have been sidelined for another 6 months and I don't think there would have been many complaints, yet it does appear to be returning soon.
> 
> I don't just see this as just EWP starting back up, I see it as a beacon of hope for the future that WDW entertainment will eventually return.  Maybe not all of it and/or not the same as before, and probably some new things.  I'm not talking about the really popular entertainment items like the parties and the parade and the nighttime shows that draw in the $, but a number of those little things that combine to make WDW more magical.  EWP is a part of that magic.



Please stop being optimistic for the future of WDW Entertainment, it’s looked down upon here. No form of entertainment without a ROI will ever come back on Disney property. Chapek will personally charge every room on property tonight for even having the EWP floats come out of the gates and pocket all the money himself


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> I hope Scott's right.  From a business standpoint no one pays to see it and there's not tons of crowds clamoring for it to return like the fireworks shows.  It could have been sidelined for another 6 months and I don't think there would have been many complaints, yet it does appear to be returning soon.
> 
> I don't just see this as just EWP starting back up, I see it as a beacon of hope for the future that WDW entertainment will eventually return.  Maybe not all of it and/or not the same as before, and probably some new things.  I'm not talking about the really popular entertainment items like the parties and the parade and the nighttime shows that draw in the $, but a number of those little things that combine to make WDW more magical.  EWP is a part of that magic.



I agree. People are losing their minds thinking that all entertainment will be gone forever. Things will come back. Maybe not everything ... and will take time ... but entertainment will return.

Disney knows the EWP is an important part of WDW history and adds to the MK resort  atmosphere. Heck, the pull down bed in the living area of the bungalows features EWP artwork. They know people are emotionally attached to it. Our favorite memory from staying in the Poly bungalow was watching the EWP in our pajamas every night.

I am not a big fan of Chapek and it’s easy to villainize Disney leadership right now. I don’t agree with all the decisions they’ve made. I also am not privy to all the information that they are. I trust that they know what sets Disney apart from other theme park experiences, and when the time is right ... we’ll see some of those things slowly return.


----------



## TheLittles

FL Resident here.....I am really frustrated with the AP situation.  My daughter and I have AP's, just renewed them.  My fiancé, who lives in our household, is wanting one but they aren't selling new passes.  SOOOO frustrating.  Anyone hear anything about selling new ones/time frame?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Please stop being optimistic for the future of WDW Entertainment, it’s looked down upon here. No form of entertainment without a ROI will ever come back on Disney property. Chapek will personally charge every room on property tonight for even having the EWP floats come out of the gates and pocket all the money himself



well, we haven't seen what is on the screens - they could have updated them to advertisements for merchandise ... got make everything we can be "storytelling through merchandise"


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, we haven't seen what is on the screens - they could have updated them to advertisements for merchandise ... got make everything we can be "storytelling through merchandise"


The class for cm who work in merchandise is called merchantainment so you never know


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> The class for cm who work in merchandise is called merchantainment so you never know



All part of the "the CMs *are* the entertainment" ... even when in merchandise


----------



## Spridell

lovethesun12 said:


> Aren't there some who are unable to wear masks all day as well though?



If Disney ever did require the vaccine (i still think they never will) it would most likely be just to enter the parks.  

It would get very tricky for them when it comes to DVC since its an ownership. 

Which kind of defeats the purpose because then u will still have people mixing together in the hotel areas and hotel restaurants. 

If you are going to create a bubble it has to be all in or nothing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> I said unlikely...


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> well, we haven't seen what is on the screens - they could have updated them to advertisements for merchandise ... got make everything we can be "storytelling through merchandise"



They've changed all the floats to mask and social distance warnings that will just continually float around Bay Lake. Set to music of course.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheLittles said:


> FL Resident here.....I am really frustrated with the AP situation.  My daughter and I have AP's, just renewed them.  My fiancé, who lives in our household, is wanting one but they aren't selling new passes.  SOOOO frustrating.  Anyone hear anything about selling new ones/time frame?


No.

There was a report of Disney making an exception early on for someone allowing a family member to purchase. Worth a call. (But there are also some who have been turned down.)


----------



## figmentfinesse

gottalovepluto said:


> No.
> 
> There was a report of Disney making an exception early on for someone allowing a family member to purchase. Worth a call. (But there are also some who have been turned down.)



Which means it's worth TWO phone calls! Different cast members, perhaps different results...


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> If Disney ever did require the vaccine (i still think they never will) it would most likely be just to enter the parks.
> 
> It would get very tricky for them when it comes to DVC since its an ownership.
> 
> Which kind of defeats the purpose because then u will still have people mixing together in the hotel areas and hotel restaurants.
> 
> If you are going to create a bubble it has to be all in or nothing.


this is my point with the current "checking of the temp" we all know that this step is pretty much unnecessary but Disney still does it for show, I especially think it's dumb for them to check temp at table services at the resorts but not when you enter the resorts or at quick services. The safety bubble in the temp aspect is pretty much burst


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Pyotr said:


> I’m really looking forward to the Electrical Water Pageant returning. How about you?


I'd love to see it once per trip rather than 3 or 4 times per night. It's more of a special event that way.


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> this is my point with the current "checking of the temp" we all know that this step is pretty much unnecessary but Disney still does it for show, I especially think it's dumb for them to check temp at table services at the resorts but not when you enter the resorts or at quick services. The safety bubble in the temp aspect is pretty much burst


This is one thing I think Universal does really we right now. Disney should check temps at the door. You could even tie it into the Magicband or something if they don’t want to give out wristbands like universal. If you’re going to check at table service dining just do it at the front door.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> This is one thing I think Universal does really we right now. Disney should check temps at the door. You could even tie it into the Magicband or something if they don’t want to give out wristbands like universal. If you’re going to check at table service dining just do it at the front door.


Exactly,  hey at least we finally have metal detectors at DS, lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This is one thing I think Universal does really we right now. Disney should check temps at the door. You could even tie it into the Magicband or something if they don’t want to give out wristbands like universal. If you’re going to check at table service dining just do it at the front door.



I guess the idea is the TS are indoors and something you will be at for an hour or more and perhaps close to the same people for 15min+ so there is "extra risk" there so that is why they do the temps there


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly,  hey at least we finally have metal detectors at DS, lol



Long overdue imo. Especially with the new detectors it should never be any more than a mild inconvenience time wise to get into DS even when it gets busy-busy again


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> This is one thing I think Universal does really we right now. Disney should check temps at the door. You could even tie it into the Magicband or something if they don’t want to give out wristbands like universal. If you’re going to check at table service dining just do it at the front door.



I found it strange at Vero. We were there for 3 days, the last thing we did before heading to WDW was have breakfast at Wind and Waves and that’s the first time we have our temperature read. I get the need for the theater, but sometimes it seems a little obvious that its just for show


----------



## Mit88




----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess the idea is the TS are indoors and something you will be at for an hour or more and perhaps close to the same people for 15min+ so there is "extra risk" there so that is why they do the temps there


No I get that but why not just do it at the entrance of the resort then?


----------



## BorderTenny

rteetz said:


> No I get that but why not just do it at the entrance of the resort then?


Because most Disney resorts aren't a single building, let alone a single entrance.


----------



## leahgoogle

yulilin3 said:


> this is my point with the current "checking of the temp" we all know that this step is pretty much unnecessary but Disney still does it for show, I especially think it's dumb for them to check temp at table services at the resorts but not when you enter the resorts or at quick services. The safety bubble in the temp aspect is pretty much burst


I agree. It is definitely for show. My whole family had covid and none of us had a fever. I know some do, but temp taking is not a fool-proof way to screen for covid. Although, it might catch other viruses like the flu


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> This is one thing I think Universal does really we right now. Disney should check temps at the door. You could even tie it into the Magicband or something if they don’t want to give out wristbands like universal. If you’re going to check at table service dining just do it at the front door.



Just a note to say that back in October we did 2 days at Universal prior to going to WDW.  We were staying at BWV so on day 1 we Lyft'd over to Hard Rock and took the boat in.  There was no temp taken at any time on that visit.  On day 2 we did the same but they took the temp before we got on the boat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> No I get that but why not just do it at the entrance of the resort then?



I guess you aren't in one spot with the same people not in your group for very long so not as likely to negatively impact another guest

I think Disney likes to have the minimum amount of super visible security as possible and felt this wasn't needed but was more specifically beneficial at indoor, sit-down restaurants


----------



## Mit88

And them encouraging people to go right to their rooms by using MDE to check-in maybe they feel it’s useless to then screen people when they first see them, unless they were to have you screened in your car when you approach the parking lot attendant


----------



## rteetz

BorderTenny said:


> Because most Disney resorts aren't a single building, let alone a single entrance.


Neither are all Universal resorts.


----------



## leahgoogle

SmartyBacon said:


> And it's not even remotely accurate. I always ask my "score" on the way in. I've been told all sorts of numbers down to 92 degrees!


My son had a doctor's appt this past summer and when when they first took his temp, it read 86. They asked if he was in an air conditioned car and then just waited until it was in the "normal" range. He totally could have had a fever and they wouldn't have known.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Doesn’t the resort table service temp check have to do with the fact that guests are unmasked for a pretty significant amount of time?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Doesn’t the resort table service temp check have to do with the fact that guests are unmasked for a pretty significant amount of time?


Same for quick services.  Again,  to me, the temp check is just theater, like others have pointed out there are a lot of cases of asymptomatic carriers or people who just take tylenol right before coming.  But hey,  it's getting people employed so that's fine with me


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> Same for quick services.  Again,  to me, the temp check is just theater, like others have pointed out there are a lot of cases of asymptomatic carriers or people who just take tylenol right before coming.  But hey,  it's getting people employed so that's fine with me



But at QS you have to wear a mask to order, right? Or mobile order?

People at TS order unmasked in close contact with a CM who comes to their table, correct? Or are guests required to wear masks to order at TS?

ETA: I agree on the inaccuracy of the temp checks - it doesn’t cover all cases. Just trying to figure out their reasoning for the TS temp check - what sets TS apart from the other situations.


----------



## rpb718

MickeyWaffles said:


> But at QS you have to wear a mask to order, right? Or mobile order?
> 
> People at TS order unmasked in close contact with a CM who comes to their table, correct? *Or are guests required to wear masks to order at TS?*



Not sure if it's required, but we always assumed you didn't take off the mask until we were actually served something that called for the mask to be off.  And when we were done eating and/or drinking we put our masks back on.  Made it easier for the server to know it was time to bring the check.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

slyster said:


> enjoy!  This is why we rescheduled our september trip to early January.  September is already hot and humid and I knew with the mask it would be worse.


The virus actually does not do well when it is hot and humid.  So that's the best time to go.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> Not sure if it's required, but we always assumed you didn't take off the mask until we were actually served something that called for the mask to be off.


That's not enforced at all. Many take their masks off as soon as they sit down. Some servers even say that is fine just when you get up to put it on.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

So what's the parking situation like?

Will they let you park at Boardwalk if you have a reservation at say the ESPN zone?  Or are resort parking just for resort guests right now?


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> But at QS you have to wear a mask to order, right? Or mobile order?
> 
> People at TS order unmasked in close contact with a CM who comes to their table, correct? Or are guests required to wear masks to order at TS?
> 
> ETA: I agree on the inaccuracy of the temp checks - it doesn’t cover all cases. Just trying to figure out their reasoning for the TS temp check - what sets TS apart from the other situations.


You order outside of the quick service,  while masked but then you go in,  sit down and can stay there,  unmasked as long as you want.  That might be the reasoning,  me personally don't take off the mask while ordering at a ts, i only do when i eat but it's not required


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> So what's the parking situation like?
> 
> Will they let you park at Boardwalk if you have a reservation at say the ESPN zone?  Or are resort parking just for resort guests right now?


You need to show an adr if you're not staying there


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> The virus actually does not do well when it is hot and humid.  So that's the best time to go.


Wow, that’s amazing. Too bad the virus didn’t listen in June, July, and August when Florida was having horrible numbers. Or maybe it wasn’t hot and humid then?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Not sure if it's required, but we always assumed you didn't take off the mask until we were actually served something that called for the mask to be off.  And when we were done eating and/or drinking we put our masks back on.  Made it easier for the server to know it was time to bring the check.



every place I have been (not Disney specific) it is required to wear your mask to get to your table and whenever you are up from your table (like to go to the bathroom) but when seated at your table, whether there is food there or not, you can take your mask off

This, of course, assumes the tables at the specific locaiton are properly spaced out so that one wouldn't need a mask to keep other safe (though we sometimes try to put our mask on when ordering or something as the server would be close)


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> So what's the parking situation like?
> 
> Will they let you park at Boardwalk if you have a reservation at say the ESPN zone?  Or are resort parking just for resort guests right now?


And ESPN Zone isn’t open yet.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

skeeter31 said:


> And ESPN Zone isn’t open yet.


what about the other eateries?


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> what about the other eateries?


On BW it’s only the pizza window, the bakery, and Trattoria al Forno that are open. Everything else is closed. But yeah, if you’re not staying at the hotel they may not let you park there even if you have an ADR. Safer to take transportation or walk from Epcot.


----------



## jade1

skeeter31 said:


> Wow, that’s amazing. Too bad the virus didn’t listen in June, July, and August when Florida was having horrible numbers. Or maybe it wasn’t hot and humid then?



I had heard that's when Floridians went inside to get into AC, escape the heat and humidity.

Now the north are going inside to escape the cold, when they were outside in the nice summer days.

But never know for sure with this thing it seems.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> That's not enforced at all. Many take their masks off as soon as they sit down. Some servers even say that is fine just when you get up to put it on.



We saw that too, but stuck to our method.  Maybe I need to write a book on mask etiquette?

Short story, we did sit down locally at 2 different places back in the summer when restaurants were allowed to open for inside dining. The first place had social distancing and the servers used masks, the second place was just across the street but didn't and it was a free-for-all inside as if nothing was going on.  One place had to close again due to an outbreak and is probably gone.  Yup, the second place is out of business.  I liked the second place in the past and now I have a useless gift card.  But then again, why should I care about a business that doesn't care about me?  Made me appreciate all the efforts being done by the Orlando theme parks even more.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> We saw that too, but stuck to our method.  Maybe I need to write a book on mask etiquette?
> 
> Short story, we did sit down locally at 2 different places back in the summer when restaurants were allowed to open for inside dining. The first place had social distancing and the servers used masks, the second place was just across the street but didn't and it was a free-for-all inside as if nothing was going on.  One place had to close again due to an outbreak and is probably gone.  Yup, the second place is out of business.  I liked the second place in the past and now I have a useless gift card.  But then again, why should I care about a business that doesn't care about me.  Made me appreciate all the efforts being done by the Orlando theme parks even more.



We take our masks off when sitting/dining and put them on whenever getting up from the table. It was outside and definitely social distanced.
We were drinking wine or cocktails, eating apps, would have been pulling it up/down constantly anyways. Everyone was doing it that way.

I'm not side-eyeing anyone with a mask off at their table while dining.


----------



## rpb718

jade1 said:


> I had heard that's when Floridians went inside to get into AC, escape the heat and humidity.
> 
> Now the north are going inside to escape the cold, when they were outside in the nice summer days.
> 
> But never know for sure with this thing it seems.



In reference to the OP, you never hear about the summer flu season down south.  Folks seem to run to the only other virus they may know and feel the need to assign those attributes to every virus known to man.  All viruses behave differently.


----------



## coolbrook

New Mouse said:


> So essentially it seems like there is a cap on what staff can reasonably handle as well...curious to see if the suits drop capacity as safety is the first key...


Actually the keys aren't ranked anymore, all equal since they added the diversity one.  Just sayin... Personally I am a big fan of safety though.


----------



## only hope

rpb718 said:


> Not sure if it's required, but we always assumed you didn't take off the mask until we were actually served something that called for the mask to be off.  And when we were done eating and/or drinking we put our masks back on.  Made it easier for the server to know it was time to bring the check.



We haven’t eaten out much, mostly when at a theme park and when we traveled to see a family member in a nursing home through the window, but we don’t remove our masks til after we order. I figure the waiters are being exposed too much already; I don’t have to take it off an possibly spread covid to them to order.


----------



## yulilin3

Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up



More WDW resort entertainment magic is good news.  Hopefully not just for the holiday season.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up



Thats actually really cool and creative. they seem to really be kicking it up a notch with stuff like this now, wonder if it’ll stick passed the holiday season


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up





Mit88 said:


> Thats actually really cool and creative. they seem to really be kicking it up a notch with stuff like this now, wonder if it’ll stick passed the holiday season


This is actually an example of no idea ever dying at Disney. They did this (albeit not socially distant) in the aftermath of 9/11 when they cut E-Ticket Nights for financial reasons but needed to give Guests a reason to stay onsite. At the time, they called them Character Caravans. They were replaced with EMH in 2003.


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> Thats actually really cool and creative. they seem to really be kicking it up a notch with stuff like this now, wonder if it’ll stick passed the holiday season


Disney has definitely taken a step back, before you wouldn't see a regular vehicle/car in parade with characters etc. That was always a big distinction for me between Universal and Disney, Universal parades were always towed by plain pickup trucks, and cars carried the characters. Always looked cheap to me.

Before in Disney's parades you did not see a regular car or truck they were all hidden.  Now Disney is throwing characters on pontoon boats and RV's and driving them around on cars like the prom queen at a small town parade.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> This is actually an example of no idea ever dying at Disney. They did this (albeit not socially distant) in the aftermath of 9/11 when they cut E-Ticket Nights for financial reasons but needed to give Guests a reason to stay onsite. At the time, they called them Character Caravans. They were replaced with EMH in 2003.


Character Caravans is what they're calling them now


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> Not sure if it's required, but we always assumed you didn't take off the mask until we were actually served something that called for the mask to be off.  And when we were done eating and/or drinking we put our masks back on.  Made it easier for the server to know it was time to bring the check.


All of our TS servers and host staff told us we could remove it as we were seated.  But, out of respect to the wait staff, we ordered in masks and waited until at least water was on the table.  But, we do the same at home, as well.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Disney has definitely taken a step back, before you wouldn't see a regular vehicle/car in parade with characters etc. That was always a big distinction for me between Universal and Disney, Universal parades were always towed by plain pickup trucks, and cars carried the characters. Always looked cheap to me.
> 
> Before in Disney's parades you did not see a regular car or truck they were all hidden.  Now Disney is throwing characters on pontoon boats and RV's and driving them around on cars like the prom queen at a small town parade.



Have you seen the RV yet? Do you know what it looks like?

The pontoons are fun. Are they perfect? No. It’s not part of a parade that’s been planned for years. I’m glad they have been able to find a doable way to do distanced appearances at AK, and it seems neat to see them float by.

Also, for years characters rode around World Showcase on a bus.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Have you seen the RV yet? Do you know what it looks like?
> 
> The pontoons are fun. Are they perfect? No. It’s not part a parade that’s been planned for years. I’m glad they have been able to find a doable way to do distanced appearances at AK, and it seems neat to see them float by.
> 
> Also, for years characters rode around World Showcase on a bus.


There's nothing like the energy and magic that happens when characters come out in any way,  they could appear out of a dumpster and people would appreciate it right now,  smart move on Disney,  they usually offer meet and greets at the resorts this time of year so a nice way to still provide this to them


----------



## firefly_ris

xuxa777 said:


> Disney has definitely taken a step back, before you wouldn't see a regular vehicle/car in parade with characters etc. That was always a big distinction for me between Universal and Disney, Universal parades were always towed by plain pickup trucks, and cars carried the characters. Always looked cheap to me.
> 
> Before in Disney's parades you did not see a regular car or truck they were all hidden.  Now Disney is throwing characters on pontoon boats and RV's and driving them around on cars like the prom queen at a small town parade.



Well, it's a little fancier than just riding in a car but this was twenty years ago...


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> There's nothing like the energy and magic that happens when characters come out in any way, * they could appear out of a dumpster* and people would appreciate it right now,  smart move on Disney,  they usually offer meet and greets at the resorts this time of year so a nice way to still provide this to them



You rang?


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up


Another great replacement of the magic lost from the traditional M&Gs. I always felt they should have more characters at the resorts!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> There's nothing like the energy and magic that happens when characters come out in any way,  they could appear out of a dumpster and people would appreciate it right now,  smart move on Disney,  they usually offer meet and greets at the resorts this time of year so a nice way to still provide this to them



plus this is something additional at the resorts ... it's not like they were coming to resorts in super customized over the top vehicles and now they are coming in RVs - this is additive


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Another great replacement of the magic lost from the traditional M&Gs. I always felt they should have more characters at the resorts!



even more so now that the benefits of staying on site have been reduced with no EMHs and no FP (so no 60 day benefit), etc

Especially if unique characters - Would be a big benefit if the just regularly had Moana meeting at the Poly, Mary, Burt, and the Penguins at GF, Fab Five int heir old EPCOT space outfits at Contemporary, etc.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Chapek will personally charge every room on property tonight for even having the EWP floats come out of the gates and pocket all the money himself


This is gold.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Wow, that’s amazing. Too bad the virus didn’t listen in June, July, and August when Florida was having horrible numbers. Or maybe it wasn’t hot and humid then?


I cannot believe we are nine months into this and people still believe such bad/false information. Sad state of affairs in this country.

In other news we are 19 days out from our trip and don't know if it's actually happening. We are still hesitant to activate our APs knowing most of 2021 will be a less than experience. We are concerned about increased capacity. We don't know if our state will implement a quarantine between now and then. Hoping we'll know more in the next week or two. If nothing else we may have to go down for the nights we have booked at DVC since those are nonrefundable, but may skip parks and just come home early. Looking forward to seeing Christmas time reports come out as the month rolls on.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> You need to show an adr if you're not staying there


And most dining in that area is still closed :-/


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> We take our masks off when sitting/dining and put them on whenever getting up from the table. It was outside and definitely social distanced.
> We were drinking wine or cocktails, eating apps, would have been pulling it up/down constantly anyways. Everyone was doing it that way.
> 
> I'm not side-eyeing anyone with a mask off at their table while dining.


We dined indoors last week (unavoidable) and they had a new rule where you cannot remove your mask until you've ordered and something is front of you. Made perfect sense, we'll often keep ours on until we've ordered anyway. Has anyone seen that at WDW?


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Starting this month characters will pop up at resort hotels on customized rv for surprise, social distant meet and greets, they might also be seen roaming the grounds, obviously no set times or set resorts, it'll be a complete surprise when they pop up


This is awesome!


----------



## zacharyleo34

Recently was sent this audition notice for the NCL production of Footloose, does this mean potentially good news for DCL?


----------



## figmentfinesse

zacharyleo34 said:


> Recently was sent this audition notice for the NCL production of Footloose, does this mean potentially good news for DCL?



Opening as early as mid-Jan with rehearsals as early as 10 days from now?? This is a surprise, for sure.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> We dined indoors last week (unavoidable) and they had a new rule where you cannot remove your mask until you've ordered and something is front of you. Made perfect sense, we'll often keep ours on until we've ordered anyway. Has anyone seen that at WDW?



Well, it's really the same as I'm talking about. Masks were off while we were eating/drinking, which was most of the time.
We don't have indoor dining here and we haven't been out to eat since late summer, so maybe it's changed, but that wasn't the rule at the time.


----------



## Farro

I'm just asking because I truly don't know - we have to wear masks on water rides correct? I'm just thinking of Kali, I've been completely destroyed on that ride. I'm assuming people just toss their soaked mask and put on a new one? (if disposable)


----------



## gottalovepluto

zacharyleo34 said:


> Recently was sent this audition notice for the NCL production of Footloose, does this mean potentially good news for DCL?


The Norwegian Joy is currently in Asia according to Google but they are slated to run the Caribbean in Jan 2021... I read they are required to do test sailings by CDC so maybe this is part of that? Guess the cruise lines are real optimistic about CDC letting them sail.

Hasn’t Disney already sent one ship back from Europe to FL? DCL might be ahead of NCL on that front.*

*yep, it was the Dream. DIS says it’s due to arrive 12/9


----------



## Pyotr

Farro said:


> I'm just asking because I truly don't know - we have to wear masks on water rides correct? I'm just thinking of Kali, I've been completely destroyed on that ride. I'm assuming people just toss their soaked mask and put on a new one? (if disposable)



Disney will be more than happy to sell you a dry one once you exit the ride.


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> The Norwegian Joy is currently in Asia according to Google but they are slated to run the Caribbean in Jan 2021... I read they are required to do test sailings by CDC so maybe this is part of that? Guess the cruise lines are real optimistic about CDC letting them sail.
> 
> Hasn’t Disney already sent one ship back from Europe to FL? DCL might be ahead of NCL on that front.*
> 
> *yep, it was the Dream. DIS says it’s due to arrive 12/9


Another DCL ship is already at Castaway Cay. Can’t remember if it’s the wonder or the fantasy. But one is there.


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> Disney will be more than happy to sell you a dry one once you exit the ride.



I'm going to take that means yes, you keep on during water rides!


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I'm going to take that means yes, you keep on during water rides!


At wdw, yes you have to keep them on.  Kali water effects have been turned off and you don't get soaked at all right now, at splash same thing


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> At wdw, yes you have to keep them on.  Kali water effects have been turned off and you don't get soaked at all right now



Ah. Well that's good, thanks!


----------



## Pyotr

yulilin3 said:


> At wdw, yes you have to keep them on.  Kali water effects have been turned off and you don't get soaked at all right now, at splash same thing



And I thought Kali sucked before......


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> I'm just asking because I truly don't know - we have to wear masks on water rides correct? I'm just thinking of Kali, I've been completely destroyed on that ride. I'm assuming people just toss their soaked mask and put on a new one? (if disposable)


Yes you do have wear one. They have turned off some of the extra water features to help. That was not enough to prevent my mask from getting soaked on Splash. Only part of me that got soaked seeing as I wore a poncho and water was less than usual  thank goodness I used disposable masks and could just whip out a new one after.


----------



## shoegal9

yulilin3 said:


> At wdw, yes you have to keep them on.  Kali water effects have been turned off and you don't get soaked at all right now, at splash same thing



I was SOAKED head to toe in September on Kali, came down the big hill with my back to the water... not good.  I prefer the chiffon masks for ease of breathing- but I always carry multiples. @Farro  if you go on Kali River Rapids in a mask, def have backups!


----------



## yulilin3

shoegal9 said:


> I was SOAKED head to toe in September on Kali, came down the big hill with my back to the water... not good.  I prefer the chiffon masks for ease of breathing- but I always carry multiples. @Farro  if you go on Kali River Rapids in a mask, def have backups!


Well yeah,  that's always been the case whomever goes backward gets soaked but no one else will with the cannons being off


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I'm just asking because I truly don't know - we have to wear masks on water rides correct? I'm just thinking of Kali, I've been completely destroyed on that ride. I'm assuming people just toss their soaked mask and put on a new one? (if disposable)


Yes, correct. We skipped Kali for that reason. Splash was fine, but with one party per raft, Kali is one exception I wish they’d make.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> Have you seen the RV yet? Do you know what it looks like?
> 
> The pontoons are fun. Are they perfect? No. It’s not part of a parade that’s been planned for years. I’m glad they have been able to find a doable way to do distanced appearances at AK, and it seems neat to see them float by.
> 
> Also, for years characters rode around World Showcase on a bus.


Disney tested this pre-covid I think actually. I have to dig to find a tweet about it.


----------



## figmentfinesse

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yes, correct. We skipped Kali for that reason. Splash was fine, but with one party per raft, Kali is one exception I wish they’d make.



Our party of two was sat with a party of one this August.


----------



## rteetz

We are all over the place today...


----------



## Farro

For my CSR friends! 

I know we were wondering if Cafe Rix was only going to be open during the holidays because there were no January hours, but now there are January hours listed. Looks like it's staying open!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/coronado-springs-resort/cafe-rix/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

figmentfinesse said:


> Our party of two was sat with a party of one this August.


There you go!  Makes sense but I wasn’t aware they were “pairing” smaller groups.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> We are all over the place today...



We noticed you were preoccupied - either having a run, eating lunch or checking out all the recent RunDisney merch.  We're very sorry.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> We are all over the place today...


Trample Tuesday!


----------



## shoegal9

yulilin3 said:


> Well yeah,  that's always been the case whomever goes backward gets soaked but no one else will with the cannons being off



I rarely go on Kali because I got soaked before. So this fall I heard the water features were off and I thought “Great! I’ll get to go on it and stay dry!” Alas I remain the unlucky one. The kid across from me was just laughing hysterically. I spent a good 15 minutes in the bathroom near the exit drying off.


----------



## yulilin3

Just came back from a full tour of all the skyliner resorts,  not sure about the parks but all the resorts seemed empty.  Noticed the pools closed at 6pm, I'm assuming it was because of the weather


----------



## wdwrule

yulilin3 said:


> Just came back from a full tour of all the skyliner resorts,  not sure about the parks but all the resorts seemed empty.  Noticed the pools closed at 6pm, I'm assuming it was because of the weather


Beautiful and enjoyable stream by the way!!!!  Got to watch most of it.


----------



## yulilin3

wdwrule said:


> Beautiful and enjoyable stream by the way!!!!  Got to watch most of it.


Oh thank you!! Visiting 7 resorts in less than 3 hours,  can't beat the skyliner system.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Just came back from a full tour of all the skyliner resorts,  not sure about the parks but *all the resorts seemed empty*.  Noticed the pools closed at 6pm, I'm assuming it was because of the weather


Yes, this seems to be a very big concern right now (and one that is only likely to grow after the New Year). Clearly, the discounts (which don't deviate *that* drastically from what they normally offer to FL Residents and APs) are not working.

People are talking about the EWP, but at this point, Disney could put on a whole nighttime show at the resorts on weeknights and not have to worry about distancing at all.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Yes, this seems to be a very big concern right now (and one that is only likely to grow after the New Year). Clearly, the discounts (which don't deviate *that* drastically from what they normally offer to FL Residents and APs) are not working.
> 
> People are talking about the EWP, but at this point, Disney could put on a whole nighttime show at the resorts on weeknights and not have to worry about distancing at all.


On that same note,  I have to take 192 to 27 to get back home passing a lot of condos that are vacation homes,  traffic has been kinda crazy the past couple of weeks,  i wonder if many are coming but staying at these vacation homes over Disney


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> On that same note,  I have to take 192 to 27 to get back home passing a lot of condos that are vacation homes,  traffic has been kinda crazy the past couple of weeks,  i wonder if many are coming but staying at these vacation homes over Disney


It's funny you mention that because this thought occurred to me as well. I've seen a lot of ads for VRBO and similar services recently and, anecdotally, have talked to a lot of people (particularly families) who have gone the vacation home route this year for the first time, rather than staying at a hotel.

Disney's only real answer to that are the Deluxe Villas (which there are a surplus of at the moment) but these rooms inarguably have the highest "Disney premium" attached to them relative to their competition. For a villa with a full kitchen, you're talking at least $600 or $700 a night even with one of the current discounts. There are much less expensive (and much more flexible) options available nearby offsite (some of which with their own perks). Then again, I'm still amazed that Disney thinks they'll get away with charging $1,700 a night for a BCV 2-bedroom villa over NYE this year.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> It's funny you mention that because this thought occurred to me as well. I've seen a lot of ads for VRBO and similar services recently and, anecdotally, have talked to a lot of people (particularly families) who have gone the vacation home route this year for the first time, rather than staying at a hotel.
> 
> Disney's only real answer to that are the Deluxe Villas (which there are a surplus of at the moment) but these rooms inarguably have the highest "Disney premium" attached to them relative to their competition. For a villa with a full kitchen, you're talking at least $600 or $700 a night even with one of the current discounts. There are much less expensive (and much more flexible) options available nearby offsite (some of which with their own perks). Then again, I'm still amazed that Disney thinks they'll get away with charging $1,700 a night for a BCV 2-bedroom villa over NYE this year.


Many of us have been saying for months that the typical hotel discounts + non-discounted tickets weren’t going to drive much new traffic in this current, trampled economic climate. The stubbornness about lowering prices or thinking outside the box for discounts is disappointing.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

yulilin3 said:


> Oh thank you!! Visiting 7 resorts in less than 3 hours,  can't beat the skyliner system.


How is Ratatoiulle looking?


----------



## Aimeedyan

We are happy to stay onsite often (we've been staying every 3-4 weeks here lately) but I think the hotel costs are still too high for the return. The discounts are not any better than normal but without the perks (plus the parking fee on top of that!). The deals at hotels offsite - many of which are much nicer - are just too good to resist.

We have also been snatching up discounted confirmed DVC stays. I paid $120/night for a SSR studio over Thanksgiving. We stayed at SSR mid-Oct ($125/night and upgraded to a preferred, renovated 1 bedroom) and Boardwalk a few weeks before that ($110/night studio). And parking is included on all those!

Disney's "discounted" FL or AP rates just can't compete IMO.


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> How is Ratatoiulle looking?


The area looks finished,  i didn't see one piece of equipment,  tarp,  paint bucket,  nothing.


----------



## rpb718

I do have a feeling with the hours and cooler weather most folks were in the parks during the day rather than at the resorts. Just checked the Orlando weather now and saw it was in the 40s - not sure if even I would be out and about in those temps.  Tomorrows high will be in the low 60s, so again not a pool day for sure.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Aimeedyan said:


> We are happy to stay onsite often (we've been staying every 3-4 weeks here lately) but I think the hotel costs are still too high for the return. The discounts are not any better than normal but without the perks (plus the parking fee on top of that!). The deals at hotels offsite - many of which are much nicer - are just too good to resist.
> 
> We have also been snatching up discounted confirmed DVC stays. I paid $120/night for a SSR studio over Thanksgiving. We stayed at SSR mid-Oct ($125/night and upgraded to a preferred, renovated 1 bedroom) and Boardwalk a few weeks before that ($110/night studio). And parking is included on all those!
> 
> Disney's "discounted" FL or AP rates just can't compete IMO.



Yeah, during the week the Hilton brand hotels are really cheap.  And then on weekends the Choice Brand hotels are really cheap.

I don't think think we'll ever seen those prices/for the quality again for those offsite hotels.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Many of us have been saying for months that the typical hotel discounts + non-discounted tickets weren’t going to drive much new traffic in this current, trampled economic climate. The stubbornness about lowering prices or thinking outside the box for discounts is disappointing.



Isn’t the next 2 weeks notoriously slow as well? I’m sure more than there are now, but the week after thanksgiving, 3 weeks before Christmas. I wouldn’t put much stock into room bookings this week or in January. They’ll be slower than usual, but they also probably know it’s slow and even discounts won’t get people to stay there


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

We’re about 2 hours out from our resort in Windsor Hills.  We have APs and reservations for tomorrow, Thursday, and Friday.  Unless something changes, there arent any spots for APs Saturday or Sunday.  I guess we’ll be hanging at City Walk and going in UO one at a time since our kids don’t have UO passes.  Hoping for a better trip than the one we had in October since we have midweek park days.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Many of us have been saying for months that the typical hotel discounts + non-discounted tickets weren’t going to drive much new traffic in this current, trampled economic climate. The stubbornness about lowering prices or thinking outside the box for discounts is disappointing.



The rack rates for November 2021 are STUPID. There are obviously many things that can come back/change to make onsite appealing again, but I’m really disappointed in how high they are now. Throwing a 30% room discount out on those rates is a joke. I booked a moderate because I can’t book AKL yet and the other deluxes were way too much for what they’re offering.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> The rack rates for November 2021 are STUPID. There are obviously many things that can come back/change to make onsite appealing again, but I’m really disappointed in how high they are now. Throwing a 30% room discount out on those rates is a joke. I booked a moderate because I can’t book AKL yet and the other deluxes were way too much for what they’re offering.



You made me curious... 

All Star Movies for June 2021 is $185/219. That is so much for such a small room. 

To compare: Doubletree Suites is $130 and kids under 12 eat free.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> You made me curious...
> 
> All Star Movies for June 2021 is $185/219. That is so much for such a small room. ☹
> 
> To compare: Doubletree Suites is $130 and kids under 12 eat free.



We are booked at Gran Destino for $400+ a night. I don’t care that it’s Thanksgiving. Not a good excuse when we are coming out of this recession/pandemic chaos. If they don’t bring back some onsite perks we will look offsite. We are driving, so no need for transportation.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Isn’t the next 2 weeks notoriously slow as well? I’m sure more than there are now, but the week after thanksgiving, 3 weeks before Christmas. I wouldn’t put much stock into room bookings this week or in January. They’ll be slower than usual, but they also probably know it’s slow and even discounts won’t get people to stay there


Yeah the point costs for rooms this week and next week are among the lowest for the entire year. The room we cancelled next week was a 1 bedroom at BLT and we pushed the reservation out to the first week on January and the room was 4 points less per night now than January (which is normally a slow time as well).


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> Many of us have been saying for months that the typical hotel discounts/non-discounted tickets weren’t going to drive much new traffic in this current, trampled economic climate. The stubbornness about lowering prices or thinking outside the box for discounts is disappointing.


While I'm hesitant to draw many comparisons between the 9/11 aftermath and this situation, history does seem to be repeating itself within Resort Operations and Walt Disney Travel. They'll continue to try to maintain "price integrity" and hold the current price point while reducing inventory through resort closures and shuttering parts of "open" resorts until the efficacy of even that starts to wane (which, given where the pandemic is headed, seems to be already happening). Then, you'll start seeing the unusual discounts that will spark some demand (which, had they offered months earlier, would've likely been just as effective). People forget that the DDP (and Free Dining) was created several years after 9/11 as a way to fill rooms that they just weren't able to fill. It's fascinating to me how much they've learned over the last 20 years but also how little they've learned at the same time.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Isn’t the next 2 weeks notoriously slow as well? I’m sure more than there are now, but the week after thanksgiving, 3 weeks before Christmas. I wouldn’t put much stock into room bookings this week or in January. They’ll be slower than usual, but they also probably know it’s slow and even discounts won’t get people to stay there


I'd buy that if the week between Xmas and NYE wasn't wide open with availability (even as the parks start to fill up). By this time during a "normal" year, almost all of rooms on property would be sold out, but right now, you've got wide open available across their limited inventory. This is likely exacerbated by the fact that Disney is still insisting Guests pay NYE prices when NYE, for all intents and purposes, isn't really happening at WDW this year. That, to me, is a very bad signal.


----------



## kverdon

Just a note on Parking. We had breakfast today at Trattoria al Forno at BW and once they confirmed we had an ADR were were allowed to park for as long as we wanted. With the hotel side of BW still closed, the parking lot was only 1/3 to 1/2 full. We ate breakfast, checked out BC and YC and then did our tour of the World Showcase.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

The UK just authorized the Pfizer vaccine for use.  Vaccinations begin next week.

That's the vaccine that the U.S. FDA has a meeting about on December 10th.


----------



## osufeth24

DisneyPigFan said:


> The UK just authorized the Pfizer vaccine for use.  Vaccinations begin next week.
> 
> That's the vaccine that the U.S. FDA has a meeting about on December 10th.



It really bothers me they took 2 weeks to meet about something they're going to approve (what I mean is the FDA announced a couple of weeks ago they are meeting on 12/10 to discuss approval)

oh, and..


----------



## Lewisc

andyman8 said:


> While I'm hesitant to draw many comparisons between the 9/11 aftermath and this situation, history does seem to be repeating itself within Resort Operations and Walt Disney Travel. They'll continue to try to maintain "price integrity" and hold the current price point while reducing inventory through resort closures and shuttering parts of "open" resorts until the efficacy of even that starts to wane (which, given where the pandemic is headed, seems to be already happening). Then, you'll start seeing the unusual discounts that will spark some demand (which, had they offered months earlier, would've likely been just as effective). People forget that the DDP (and Free Dining) was created several years after 9/11 as a way to fill rooms that they just weren't able to fill. It's fascinating to me how much they've learned over the last 20 years but also how little they've learned at the same time.


My memory is DDP was designed to fill empty restaurants.

After 9-11 people didn't feel safe traveling. Disney discovered discounts wouldn't be enough to motivate guests. Disney reduced inventory.

Covid is different. At least some guests aren't safe traveling. How many famlies travel with a grandparent? Some guests aren't allowed to enter the US. Don't international guests account for 15-20%. Convention business is dead.

Safety, loss of international guests and conventions. Discounts won't bring those groups back today. 

Reducing inventory is necessary. Discounts don't make sense if they only serve to reduce price to guests are already planning to go


----------



## Lewisc

osufeth24 said:


> It really bothers me they took 2 weeks to meet about something they're going to approve (what I mean is the FDA announced a couple of weeks ago they are meeting on 12/10 to discuss approval)
> 
> oh, and..


Scientists need to review the raw data. Approval isn't just yes or no. What is the minimum age for kids to get vaccines. Are there groups that are so affected by side effects that warnings need to be supplied. Do some people need to skip the vaccine.

I don't know if approval could take less then a couple of weeks. Drug companies and politicians don't have the final say.


----------



## osufeth24

Lewisc said:


> Scientists need to review the raw data. Approval isn't just yes or no. What is the minimum age for kids to get vaccines. Are there groups that are so affected by side effects that warnings need to be supplied. Do some people need to skip the vaccine.
> 
> I don't know if approval could take less then a couple of weeks. Drug companies and politicians don't have the final say.


They have been, this is just to take the vote to approve it,  which will be very close to unanimously approved.  FDA already knows they are going to approve it, it's not a secret


----------



## mshanson3121

Lewisc said:


> My memory is DDP was designed to fill empty restaurants.
> 
> After 9-11 people didn't feel safe traveling. Disney discovered discounts wouldn't be enough to motivate guests. Disney reduced inventory.
> 
> Covid is different. At least some guests aren't safe traveling. How many famlies travel with a grandparent? Some guests aren't allowed to enter the US. Don't international guests account for 15-20%. Convention business is dead.
> 
> Safety, loss of international guests and conventions. Discounts won't bring those groups back today.
> 
> Reducing inventory is necessary. Discounts don't make sense if they only serve to reduce price to guests are already planning to go



Do you agree however that say in a year or so, when the vaccines are well under way, numbers drop, people start to feel safer travelling, but perhaps are still recovering financially we might see discounts?


----------



## SmartyBacon

.


----------



## musika

I'm interested to see what discounts drop in January. The last few years there's been a Canadian ticket discount which we've taken advantage of twice. It would be pretty tone deaf to release this year IMO with the border being closed to at least land travel. 

I think discounts only work if there's a compelling reason for people to travel and right now those will only attract domestic business I would think for the most part. I know here in Canada at least there's still travel advisories against most if not all international travel.


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> I'd buy that if the week between Xmas and NYE wasn't wide open with availability (even as the parks start to fill up). By this time during a "normal" year, almost all of rooms on property would be sold out, but right now, you've got wide open available across their limited inventory. This is likely exacerbated by the fact that Disney is still insisting Guests pay NYE prices when NYE, for all intents and purposes, isn't really happening at WDW this year. That, to me, is a very bad signal.


And still 60% off being offered to CM, unheard of for Christmas and NYE, plenty of availability.
The comparison with life after 9/11 is accurate, maybe we'll even see the return of a year of a million dreams too


----------



## emilymad

I know Disney isn't actively encouraging crowds but the lack of discounts is going to be a problem at some point.  The hotel discounts aren't really better than what they do most years.  We have a resort only stay planned for February because we have DVC points to use.  We aren't planning to buy tickets as the cost is ridiculous for such a reduced experience.  If they were to offer a ticket special we would probably buy tickets but I very much doubt such a special will be available.

Disney is stuck in the chicken and the egg scenario.  They don't want to have huge crowds so they aren't opening new attractions or fireworks, etc but without those things how can people justify the cost of a trip?  I feel like at some point Disney is going to have to do something either in better discounts or bringing back more park experiences.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Yes, this seems to be a very big concern right now (and one that is only likely to grow after the New Year). Clearly, the discounts (which don't deviate *that* drastically from what they normally offer to FL Residents and APs) are not working.
> 
> People are talking about the EWP, but at this point, Disney could put on a whole nighttime show at the resorts on weeknights and not have to worry about distancing at all.





yulilin3 said:


> On that same note,  I have to take 192 to 27 to get back home passing a lot of condos that are vacation homes,  traffic has been kinda crazy the past couple of weeks,  i wonder if many are coming but staying at these vacation homes over Disney




I really am wondering if there just isn't the *need* to stay on property like there used to be.  With no EMH, no 60 day FP benefit, they don't take your bags for ME, etc. 

And the off property places, especially like Air BnB type places, are having some really cheap rates now so why pay $150+ or whatever for a value resort when you can get a condo off property for $80?


Might be one reason they are starting the character RV and stuff like that to add more benefits to staying on property


----------



## Farro

Maybe they were waiting for vaccine news to start dropping bigger discounts? I can see Spring discounts coming with the news (all) people may start getting vaccinated in April.

Yes, I know it will take long to vaccinate everyone, but sometimes it's just the notion that people are starting to get vaccinated that will spur people to start traveling again. Vaccines haven't even started yet but people's moods are already a lot brighter, looking forward, etc.

Luckily I was booked a while ago for April/May and got a good discount, so I'm not super concerned about what we are paying (of course it's still tough right now due to loss of pay we had), but I looked at the Fall just in case and I agree, it's outrageous.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mshanson3121 said:


> Do you agree however that say in a year or so, when the vaccines are well under way, numbers drop, people start to feel safer travelling, but perhaps are still recovering financially we might see discounts?


I’ll take a stab at wild guessing. Perhaps Jan of 2022 we’ll see some significant discounts. This summer and the next holiday season will probably be a decent balance for Disney of people with pent up demand who’ve been on the sidelines. Maybe they continue with the “standard” discounts we’ve been seeing until then.

Also add in the natural intrigue of early 50th revelers, and the naturally busy holiday season, and WDW (and pray DLP and DLR) will be ok for that season.

Come slow late winter months next year, they’ll be ready to actively draw in vacationers again.

I do think some of the lack of meaningful discounts has more to do with TWDC not wanting to appear wantonly irresponsible while trying their best to surf the next few months out


----------



## Sarahslay

Lewisc said:


> My memory is DDP was designed to fill empty restaurants.
> 
> After 9-11 people didn't feel safe traveling. Disney discovered discounts wouldn't be enough to motivate guests. Disney reduced inventory.
> 
> Covid is different. At least some guests aren't safe traveling. How many famlies travel with a grandparent? Some guests aren't allowed to enter the US. Don't international guests account for 15-20%. Convention business is dead.
> 
> Safety, loss of international guests and conventions. Discounts won't bring those groups back today.
> 
> Reducing inventory is necessary. Discounts don't make sense if they only serve to reduce price to guests are already planning to go


You would be surprised how many grandparents were in the parks over Thanksgiving, and even some elderly/older couples traveling alone. I think right now a lot of the business loss can be chalked up to internaltional travel and conventions, but there are still enough people willing to travel right now of all ages. We did meet a couple of the UK last week who had chartered a private jet to come over, obviously not possible for more people, but he said for his family it was only a bit more expensive to do that than fly commercial. I think if Disney wasn't concerned with keeping occupancy at a relatively safe number those parks would have been packed last week, at least on Thanksgiving day anyway. Going forward I don't even think Disney knows what it's doing, they're kinda having to fly by the seat of their pants, throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks for bringing guests back. I think park hopping, even in its modified form, will help, but really this is all so fluid and different it's impossible to speculate what Disneys biggest issue is and how to solve it.


----------



## Lewisc

mshanson3121 said:


> Do you agree however that say in a year or so, when the vaccines are well under way, numbers drop, people start to feel safer travelling, but perhaps are still recovering financially we might see discounts?


Disney offer discounts, might increase prices 10% then offer a 15% discount. OK not that bad.

Discounts will attempt to motivate guest to vacation at WDW instead of other locations. Take a longer vacation.

Economic issues may still limit demand resulting in some resorts being closed, or partially closed


----------



## MrsBooch

Well hellooooo - we landed back home last night - I'm officially back to work today - work is lame and I would rather be in Disney.

I intended to post occasional updates that I noticed from the trip while on the trip but I ended up making an intentional decision to totally unplug from internet and emails and etc minus MDE and related activities.

I wanted to touch on a few points that had been discussed here as it relates to operational procedures and our actual experience. I'll be posting a full trip report at some point.

Before the trip I had read many times that hearing the *health and safety messages* blared over intercom about masks and distancing "took the magic out" of the experience - we did not find this to be true. Barely noticed it. 

For the most part, *mask compliance* was excellent in the parks. I didn't notice people taking them off on rides? But sometimes it was hard to see and I wasn't actively looking. I also did hear CM's reminding people to pull them up - including kids. Which I appreciated. 

*Spacing in lines *was the biggest issue as far as inconsistency and more words than actions. People just ignored the Please Stand Here markers and there was no CM to police that - which I don't know how they can unless someone is dedicated to stay in certain parts of the line.

*Wait times* were 99% overstated. I timed them because I couldn't believe the discrepancy between the touring plan estimates and the WDW listed times. The ONLY ride line time that was accurate was FOP. And my god you felt every single minute of that line. Average time we waited in lines was 30 minutes at any point in the day.

*Food options *from my perspective were perfectly fine, *mobile order* was extremely smooth we had no issues and I almost preferred it. The options were paired down significantly at the resorts.

From the perspective of an almost 6 year old, he didn't notice the *lack of entertainment* options. My son loved waving to the cavalcades but he is a ride kid, he just wanted to go go go so he didn't care or notice no parades or fireworks. I missed the EWP but hearing the news of the barges makes me so happy (and sad that I might have missed it by a few days/weeks). 

*Transportation *wasn't an issue, Magical Express from the Airport to the Resort was fine - we had no line whatsoever and we were three of a total of 8 people on the whole bus and we were all spaced out and assigned seats. Magical Express from resort to airport wasn't assigned but people spaced out and no one was near us. We took the *Skyliner* without issue, and the *boat *from WL to MK, *Bus *from WL to DS and AK. No issues with spacing or feeling crowded. My only complaint is that I wish we had the resort to resort option on the table. It would have increased our food options. I get it, but that was something we all felt the absence of - we typically take the boat to Contemporary and then monorail around for foods and decoration viewing. 

*Holiday decorations* were AMAZING. Wilderness lodge was breathtaking. I feel like they put MORE out than they normally do and that was across the board - at parks AND resorts.

The *crowds *were actually not bad for Thanksgiving week. 
The only exception being Disney Springs. We went on a Monday and it was JAMMED. I felt uncomfortable while outside. We went to the LEGO store where capacity indoors was sufficiently managed, and we went to the Disney store (same with capacity indoors) but outside was kind of shocking. 
Stores in the parks were being monitored for capacity (at least on Main Street) and in HS. 

Things that were annoying related to COVID operational changes:
*elevators in the resorts (we didn't want to ride with anyone else and the rules were, either one party or no more than four people) but because of that - we had to wait sometimes four or five elevators worth before we could get to our room in the Riviera
*Please Stand Here in the lines appeared to be more of a suggestion according to the majority of guests we encountered (some parks were better than others)
*no resort to resort transportation coupled with minimal/reduced food offerings at resorts
*a lot of water fountains were disabled/not working. We use them to refill bottles so that was a bit of a stinker
*There were times where there was NO WHERE to sit or even stand with your food in Epcot. 
*Photo pass - i read a lot about it before hand, I knew that things were different but this is the one thing where I really don't think there is any value in it right now. I know that we don't get pics if not everyone has their masks on, but we were on rides alone and still don't have pics. We were searching for photopass photographers in some parks without finding anyone. I will say that the BEST photographer we found was at the entrance of Galaxy's Edge - she did the special Magic Shot with The Child as well, she took her time and was awesome. However - it was for the most part a bust. 

Things that were awesome despite COVID operational changes:
*the cavalcades
*the spacing in lines - when it worked and everyone paid attention - i love not having people trying to get piggy back rides on me while waiting in line. 
*the interaction with CM's. I can't say that enough. 
*the abundance of hand sanitizer stations - there were only THREE hand sanitizer machines out of 8 days of a stay 6 days in the parks, that did not work/ran out by the time we got there - i think these machines should stick around.
*Mobile Order - it was easy breezy but we also don't have food allergies or other issues
*7am Boarding Group drop for RotR - got it both times and I loved not having to yell at my family in the morning to get to the parks at a certain time and potentially not get a group 

Overall - we felt that this was one of the best vacations we had in a long time. It was easy, it was fun, and it was still WDW. We enjoyed the resorts almost as much as we enjoyed the parks. We would go back again as it is now.


----------



## DisneyPigFan

osufeth24 said:


> They have been, this is just to take the vote to approve it,  which will be very close to unanimously approved.  FDA already knows they are going to approve it, it's not a secret



It seems like it'll definitely get authorized in the U.S.   Not necessarily on Thursday, December 10th though.  The meeting is not to take the vote, per se.  It's to discuss it.  They could authorize it that day, or that come come later -- few days or weeks even.  

And I say authorized, because this is for an Emergency Use Authorization.  It's not the same thing as FDA approval.  That's a much stricter standard.  They're more lenient for "emergencies."


----------



## Sandiz08

Just heard on our local radio that Disney emptied all the pennies/ coins in the fountains at Magic kingdom and pulled out 20k that was donated to the Homeless coalition in Florida .


----------



## skeeter31

kverdon said:


> Just a note on Parking. We had breakfast today at Trattoria al Forno at BW and once they confirmed we had an ADR were were allowed to park for as long as we wanted. With the hotel side of BW still closed, the parking lot was only 1/3 to 1/2 full. We ate breakfast, checked out BC and YC and then did our tour of the World Showcase.


Just a heads up, parking at a resort is supposed to be limited to dining at that resort and spending time at that resort only. It’s not supposed to be for people to have breakfast, wander to other resorts, and go to a park. But we all know that people do get around the system that way. But, you’re really not supposed to discuss ways of getting around Disney rules on DIS.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Maybe they were waiting for vaccine news to start dropping bigger discounts? I can see Spring discounts coming with the news (all) people may start getting vaccinated in April.


They do discounts in waves. Right now most are through the March-April time frame. I believe the AP discounts extend into June. Overall these discounts by Disney standards aren’t bad. Unless they really have nobody coming I don’t expect them to get even better.


----------



## mshanson3121

Sandiz08 said:


> Just heard on our local radio that Disney emptied all the pennies/ coins in the fountains at Magic kingdom and pulled out 20k that was donated to the Homeless coalition in Florida .



That's awesome


----------



## tink2424

andyman8 said:


> Yes, this seems to be a very big concern right now (and one that is only likely to grow after the New Year). Clearly, the discounts (which don't deviate *that* drastically from what they normally offer to FL Residents and APs) are not working.
> 
> People are talking about the EWP, but at this point, Disney could put on a whole nighttime show at the resorts on weeknights and not have to worry about distancing at all.



Yeah, this is why when I went in September I stayed off site in a timeshare.  There was ZERO value to staying on site.  No magic hours, no FP window and incredibly high prices for hotel rooms.  Disney is going to have to do something much better to entice more people to stay on-site.  The perks are gone for now.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334142749856165889


----------



## Khobbs18

Disney cannot compete with DVC owners trying to unload points right now. We have a studio January 8 day/7 night stay at the poly for 1,250. That is insane. $10 per point- cancelled for a studio stay more than twice the price with an AP discount.


----------



## SaintsManiac

tink2424 said:


> Yeah, this is why when I went in September I stayed off site in a timeshare.  There was ZERO value to staying on site.  No magic hours, no FP window and incredibly high prices for hotel rooms.  Disney is going to have to do something much better to entice more people to stay on-site.  The perks are gone for now.




The only reason I would pay the insane rate we booked is because of the holiday decorations. Thanksgiving week is prime time for them. I love walking through our resort lobby every day when the trees are up. I have to decide if that's worth it once we see the discounts drop.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334142749856165889


This. Is. Awesome.
I love shopping at Sams Club for this reason alone. Even if they only roll it out to their biggest shops, I can see big benefit here in terms of time savings.
Hopefully they (TWDC) would keep and even beef up CM on the floor for assisting guests with finding items and returns, etc.

Oh, and they need a way to finalize purchases and drop them off for package delivery back to the resort. This is a seriously lacking perk right now.


----------



## Just654

Khobbs18 said:


> Disney cannot compete with DVC owners trying to unload points right now. We have a studio January 8 day/7 night stay at the poly for 1,250. That is insane. $10 per point- cancelled for a studio stay more than twice the price with an AP discount.



Yep, I got $9 a point for trip back in the middle of Nov.


----------



## Just654

rteetz said:


>



Now if they just find away to charge to room/magic band within the app. So annoying with mobile ordering not able to charge to my room/magic band.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Just654 said:


> Now if they just find away to charge to room/magic band within the app. So annoying with mobile ordering not able to charge to my room/magic band.


Just store the same card as your MB is linked to.
If you mean GC, I agree 100%. Hopefully the Disneygiftcard.com revamp includes a mobile wallet functionality that can be tied to your MDE account since they’ll be on a single sign on platform at that point.
Copying and pasting GC numbers into mobile orders if that’s how you’re paying, or trying to convince TS servers that they can scan your phone for a digital GC gets tiring.


----------



## tink2424

SaintsManiac said:


> The only reason I would pay the insane rate we booked is because of the holiday decorations. Thanksgiving week is prime time for them. I love walking through our resort lobby every day when the trees are up. I have to decide if that's worth it once we see the discounts drop.


Ok, but you don't have to stay on-site to see the decorations.  You can drive to disney springs and take a bus to the resorts or even make an ADR to be able to park at the resort and then take Disney transportation from there.  Absolutely no perk for staying on site besides transportation which you can get a rental car or even use Uber/Lyft and still come home with hundreds of extra dollars in your pocket.

I have really enjoyed my prior trips staying on site but Disney will need to have some serious perks for me to come back.  It really is no longer worth it to me when I can stay off site and have just about the same experience as an on-site guest.  And just adding back the FP window won't do it for me.  The EMH's were a big deal and without those I will save the money from an on-site stay and just pay for EMM or other limited event.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> The rack rates for November 2021 are STUPID. There are obviously many things that can come back/change to make onsite appealing again, but I’m really disappointed in how high they are now. Throwing a 30% room discount out on those rates is a joke. I booked a moderate because I can’t book AKL yet and the other deluxes were way too much for what they’re offering.





mshanson3121 said:


> You made me curious...
> 
> All Star Movies for June 2021 is $185/219. That is so much for such a small room. ☹
> 
> To compare: Doubletree Suites is $130 and kids under 12 eat free.


Disney is counting on their 50th as a silver bullet. Personally I think they’ll be disappointed after the first week when they find out the general public isn’t interested in paying the latest and greatly increased rack rate prices that die hard Disney nerds will pay to be there for the actual day.


----------



## MrsBooch

Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334142749856165889



Cool - that is like how we shop at our grocery store, makes it so much easier and quicker


----------



## Just654

sullivan.kscott said:


> Just store the same card as your MB is linked to.
> If you mean GC, I agree 100%. Hopefully the Disneygiftcard.com revamp includes a mobile wallet functionality that can be tied to your MDE account since they’ll be on a single sign on platform at that point.
> Copying and pasting GC numbers into mobile orders if that’s how you’re paying, or trying to convince TS servers that they can scan your phone for a digital GC gets tiring.



Very true, my case is a little different. My CC I use for Disney is any charge over $249 is interest free for 6 months. So I do not like to put small charges on that card.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.



Those things are nice but I just can't justify the cost just for those things .... But we more often stay off property anyway in "normal" times, generally due to costs. If we had to pay on site prices we would go much less often


----------



## abs1978

@MrsBooch we just got back and must have been there the same 8 days!  I agree with most of your assessments.  It was really an amazing trip.  We had the most fun we've had in ages.  I loved not having FP's to hunt down.  It really helped me turn off the real world and just enjoy being in Disney.  It's rainy and cold here today and I miss it already!


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.




Giving up the bubble would be very hard for me. Right now we are crunching the numbers, because we want to go to the beach for spring break. If I have to downgrade to do both I will. We desperately need vacations!


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> While I'm hesitant to draw many comparisons between the 9/11 aftermath and this situation, history does seem to be repeating itself within Resort Operations and Walt Disney Travel. They'll continue to try to maintain "price integrity" and hold the current price point while reducing inventory through resort closures and shuttering parts of "open" resorts until the efficacy of even that starts to wane (which, given where the pandemic is headed, seems to be already happening). Then, you'll start seeing the unusual discounts that will spark some demand (which, had they offered months earlier, would've likely been just as effective). People forget that the DDP (and Free Dining) was created several years after 9/11 as a way to fill rooms that they just weren't able to fill. It's fascinating to me how much they've learned over the last 20 years but also how little they've learned at the same time.


Well said my man.


----------



## MrsBooch

abs1978 said:


> It really helped me turn off the real world and just enjoy being in Disney.



1000% this


----------



## tlmadden73

MrsBooch said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.


FP+ and (previously) free parking at the resort (since we drove) was my main PERK reasons for staying on site besides the "ambience" (theming).  I also enjoyed not having to drive every morning. It made it a relaxing vacation and "different" than staying at regular chain hotel (or even rental property). 

I am still planning on staying on-site next trip (January) purely due to theming and a huge discount that brought the cost of a Little Mermaid room to the cheapest I have seen in a long while .. but the cost is getting up there for what you are getting (small room and no free food). 

If the transportation is slow and cumbersome (due to covid restrictions), I'll rethink my future stays for sure.


----------



## Befferk

mshanson3121 said:


> You made me curious...
> 
> All Star Movies for June 2021 is $185/219. That is so much for such a small room. ☹
> 
> To compare: Doubletree Suites is $130 and kids under 12 eat free.



This is why we stay offsite and pay $150/night for a 3 bed/2 bath townhouse w/ our own small pool and can be on Disney property in 5 minutes.


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> While I'm hesitant to draw many comparisons between the 9/11 aftermath and this situation, history does seem to be repeating itself within Resort Operations and Walt Disney Travel. They'll continue to try to maintain "price integrity" and hold the current price point while reducing inventory through resort closures and shuttering parts of "open" resorts until the efficacy of even that starts to wane (which, given where the pandemic is headed, seems to be already happening). Then, you'll start seeing the unusual discounts that will spark some demand (which, had they offered months earlier, would've likely been just as effective). People forget that the DDP (and Free Dining) was created several years after 9/11 as a way to fill rooms that they just weren't able to fill. It's fascinating to me how much they've learned over the last 20 years but also how little they've learned at the same time.


Agree .. they definitely seem to be striving for "price integrity" right now. 

It just doesn't seem like they can (or able to) to do that with all the restrictions in place. They don't want to encourage TOO many people to come back and they can't really offer more perks (because that takes more staff and with reduced capacity, they may not make up that cost with new guests). 

But .. are we getting to the point we've all sorta wanted them to be in? Just charging MORE so demand would be lower and the parks would be less crowded? 

Is paying more worth less crowds?


----------



## tlmadden73

mshanson3121 said:


> You made me curious...
> 
> All Star Movies for June 2021 is $185/219. That is so much for such a small room. ☹
> 
> To compare: Doubletree Suites is $130 and kids under 12 eat free.


That's crazy. But I think Disney is just upping their "rack rate" so that discounts look good when they inevitably offer them .. but they'll still make more money than previous years because of that. Seems like the Kohl's philosophy of marketing. Have crazy high prices (that most people wouldn't normally pay) and offer "huge" discounts .. that drop the price to what people would normally pay, but get people to pull the trigger becaues they can't pass up on a discount. 

I mean .. they could offer a 50% discount on that All Star Movies room price ($185-219) .. and it would still cost more than I paid just back in 2018 for that same resort.


----------



## Moliphino

MrsBooch said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.



Same. Leaving the bubble is always kind of depressing, I don't want to see the outside world.


----------



## Alicefan

SaintsManiac said:


> Giving up the bubble would be very hard for me. Right now we are crunching the numbers, because we want to go to the beach for spring break. If I have to downgrade to do both I will. We desperately need vacations!


I don't think you'll be disappointed at all staying off property.  For me, I feel like I enter the bubble just being in the Kissimmee area with all there is to see and do. Sometimes I feel like you miss out on so much being on property. Not to mention the rooms are so much bigger and nicer for a fraction of the cost depending on where you stay. We typically get the Rosen Center for around $99 a night and you feel like a high roller staying there in those plush beds and quiet rooms. lol


----------



## mshanson3121

Befferk said:


> This is why we stay offsite and pay $150/night for a 3 bed/2 bath townhouse w/ our own small pool and can be on Disney property in 5 minutes.



We prefer off site as well. We paid $90 US for our June 2015 trip for a 4 bedroom/2 bath house with a 25' pool and games room. Now, we were a bit farther out, but our drive was 12-18 minutes driveway to driveway (depending on the park), and that was measured in morning rush hour traffic.

However, our May '19 trip was a birthday gift for DS and he chose All Star Movies. They absolutely loved it, and want to stay again but honestly, looking at pricing, I imagine we'll be off site. Even if we could nab a 15% discount like we did in May, that's still going to be an average of probably $160-170 a night for a very small room.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MrsBooch said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I never stayed on site for the FP or EMH - we stayed on site to be close to the parks, for transportation, for the resort activities/recreational things, and for the theming! (even before buying into DVC) - we love the onsite stays. Otherwise it's just another vacation.



This is what I was going to say as well.

Maybe this is a product of being a loyal on-site or bust guest long before things like the FP+ window even existed. It is a requirement for us, and I am firmly planted in the rather go less to facilitate it camp.

The prices were creeping up into insane territory even pre March with nothing removed especially the more you ventured away from the value resorts. For me at least the removal of FP+ and EMH (that were already considered things to avoid by many) doesn’t really move the needle. Those were bonuses but not the core experience IMO, like discounts attached to certain groups that can come and go.


----------



## tlmadden73

My philosophy is (for now) .. stay onsite while the kids are young. (Under 10). 

A lot easier to share a small room. A lot easier to get them on/off a bus than in/out of a car. (and frankly they find the bus rides 'exciting' and part of the 'show'). 

A lot more excitement to see their faces with all the theming (outside and inside the rooms (though inside theming is slowing getting neutered for that sterile, stark white). 

Once they get into their teens, offsite may be the way to go to be able to have more room/privacy at a more affordable price. 

We have stayed offsite twice, but that was when sharing the vacation with other 3-4 other family units and it was so much easier/cheaper and fun to stay at a large rental place 10+ minutes away.

Having said that .. just seeing how much the prices have gone up since we have started going in 2014 (in both tickets and resorts) is crazy. It is harder and harder to swallow.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Giving up the bubble would be very hard for me. Right now we are crunching the numbers, because we want to go to the beach for spring break. If I have to downgrade to do both I will. We desperately need vacations!





Alicefan said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed at all staying off property.  For me, I feel like I enter the bubble just being in the Kissimmee area with all there is to see and do. Sometimes I feel like you miss out on so much being on property. Not to mention the rooms are so much bigger and nicer for a fraction of the cost depending on where you stay. We typically get the Rosen Center for around $99 a night and you feel like a high roller staying there in those plush beds and quiet rooms. lol



^^ I second what Alice said. I mean, to compare our off site and on site trips (obviously, based on my opinion) to give you an idea:

Pros of Onsite:
- Yes, it really is a cool feeling being at the Disney resort, especially since we stayed at Movies with kids. They absolutely loved the theming, and it really did give an immersive feeling. They loved the resort pool and having other kids around. It really does give a fun "vibe". And on one hand, it's nice to not have to drive.

Cons of Onsite:
- Less space is the obvious (and huge) one. Lack of kitchen - I found staying on site so inconvenient for meals. Get up, get dressed, walk to the cafeteria, walk back, brush teeth, finish getting ready, walk back to catch the bus etc... Kids didn't enjoy that, and it got old really fast. And the constant noise was another drawback - I felt like I never got a break: loud parks to loud busses to loud restaurants/cafeterias to loud pool to even just the noise of the room etc... people walking by your room, noise of the ventilation systems etc...  Disliked all the standing around waiting for a bus, as did the kids (obviously would be different if you had your own vehicle at the resort, which we didn't). Didn't find relying on the bus any faster than having our own car and driving from off site (but again, we stayed at All Stars, I know other resorts have faster service). 60 day FP+.

Pros of Off Site:
- The space and privacy. The quietness and chance to recharge your batteries. The kitchen. The laundry. The private pool. Having your own transportation, not having to wait for a bus to show up, come and go as and when you please. Much easier to go off site if you want.

Cons of Off Site:
- 30 day FP+ was seriously the only con IMO.

To me, staying off-site felt like more of a real vacation. It was more relaxing and enjoyable. Not so overwhelming. I'll never forget coming back from Hollywood Studios, and DH and I swimming under the stars in our own private pool at 1:00 am. It was so nice. I loved being able to wake up, walk out on the lanai and eat a leisurely breakfast by the pool.

Both were enjoyable, but off site more so. And I agree with Alicefan - to me, just being in the area feels exciting.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I just wish we had a crystal ball to predict what this time next year looks like!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Sandiz08 said:


> Just heard on our local radio that Disney emptied all the pennies/ coins in the fountains at Magic kingdom and pulled out 20k that was donated to the Homeless coalition in Florida .


$20k just in MK? Wow! So great.


----------



## yulilin3

interesting job posting on the Disney site
https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/...d-safety-specialist-project-hire/391/18134908for the Walt Disney Studios in Lake Buena Vista but managed by The Traveling Lab,  the responsibilities include contact tracing and reporting covid cases


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I really am wondering if there just isn't the *need* to stay on property like there used to be.  With no EMH, no 60 day FP benefit, they don't take your bags for ME, etc.
> 
> And the off property places, especially like Air BnB type places, are having some really cheap rates now so why pay $150+ or whatever for a value resort when you can get a condo off property for $80?
> 
> 
> Might be one reason they are starting the character RV and stuff like that to add more benefits to staying on property



It is diminished currently agreed.


If using an AP, on sight really *helps* *open up available parks.  *We would just add a room and pick any park we wanted. No advantage if paying for park days though I would assume.

*The other thing was walking to a park*. I think Resort buses are also an advantage to parking for getting in front of the lines.

Really paid off from BWV to DHS. Knocked out M&M Train, Slink, RNR and then back to TSM (since ToT didn't open until park opening) before DHS even opened.

EPCOT didn't open until 11, but pretty sure IG puts us first in line as well, even way b4 gondolas. But do compete with front gate.

VWL was helpful but not as good as POLY/GF and BLT-although they hold you at the temp screening as well, but you can be in front if you choose.

Riviera gondola wasn't as helpful as walking from EPCOT Resorts as they seemed to start up later, but not sure if that changes by day etc.

Offsite parking seems to open at about 45 min before the park "posted time" opens, so pretty far behind the curve if that's important to anyone.

We entered DHS when parking starting to flow in, as parks tended open 45 Min early.


----------



## Violetspider

tlmadden73 said:


> I am still planning on staying on-site next trip (January) purely due to theming and a huge discount that brought the cost of a Little Mermaid room to the cheapest I have seen in a long while .. but the cost is getting up there for what you are getting (small room and no free food).


I never drive while solo at WDW, so on site is a must for me. I booked, for the first time, a Little Mermaid room when they were at $140 or so a night thinking that was a deal. Now with an additional AP discount added, I'm at $115 a night. Will be totally worth it to be on the Sky Liner route. I'm hoping these types of discounts arise for the next two years while Covid vaccination is getting sorted out.


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if you book through Expedia if you can link it to MDE? I got a confirmation number, but it won’t link in MDE.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I just wish we had a crystal ball to predict what this time next year looks like!



Agree. No idea what our next trip will look like (let alone next year). *So* many factors. Right now, we're assuming it'll be June 2022 - since 2021 is out as DH can only travel during the summer. However, they *might* be getting a March break in their 2021-2022 school year, so if they do we might be able to go then. If we did March break it would be a one week, on site only trip since we would have to fly and DH has no interest in renting cars etc... 

If we wait till summer, I can see us driving down and doing an extended trip, more than likely off site, with maybe a couple nights at ASMo just to appease the kids. The trip is DD's 12th birthday gift from her grandfather, and her big wish and gift from him will be to go swimming with the dolphins at Discovery Cove.  So I can see a mix of Disney, DC/SW, Kennedy Space Centre and the beach.

After Covid, some other personal issues we've dealt with this year and have coming up in the new year, and the fact that by the time we go we'll have two summers without a real vacation, DH and I have agreed that our next real trip will be our "blow out" vacation. So I'd like to do a nice extended trip in Florida, and have time to relax and see all the things we want to.


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if you book through Expedia if you can link it to MDE? I got a confirmation number, but it won’t link in MDE.


You have to call Disney wholesale # or Expedia and get a Disney confirmation #.

Thought you weren't going again after the last trip


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> You have to call Disney wholesale # or Expedia and get a Disney confirmation #.
> 
> *Thought you weren't going again after the last trip *




LOL I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> You have to call wholesale or Expedia and get a Disney confirmation #.
> 
> Thought you weren't going again after the last trip


Lol! Thanks!  I said I think we might wait & til more stuff is open or crowds are lower. I booked but can  cancel up to 5 days before so I’m still waiting & seeing .


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is what I was going to say as well.
> 
> Maybe this is a product of being a loyal on-site or bust guest long before things like the FP+ window even existed. It is a requirement for us, and I am firmly planted in the rather go less to facilitate it camp.
> 
> The prices were creeping up into insane territory even pre March with nothing removed especially the more you ventured away from the value resorts. For me at least the removal of FP+ and EMH (that were already considered things to avoid by many) doesn’t really move the needle. Those were bonuses but not the core experience IMO, like discounts attached to certain groups that can come and go.



Yep.

We deal with price increases by going less. The resort hotel is a LARGE part of a WDW vacation for us. We won't go to Disney and stay off-site.

Hotel is important to us anywhere we go, it's just a thing for me...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Yep.
> 
> We deal with price increases by going less. The resort hotel is a LARGE part of a WDW vacation for us. We won't go to Disney and stay off-site.
> 
> Hotel is important to us anywhere we go, it's just a thing for me...



We are DVC, but if we were not, we would be the same. We bought DVC because we love Disney resorts - even those not anywhere near the parks. There is a feeling staying at them that can’t be replicated (for us) elsewhere.

And, as someone who has lived in the area for over a year (for my college programs), I don’t really enjoy being outside the Disney bubble. It’s not magical or an escape for us.  The bubble is our escape, so Disney resort is a non negotiable for us.

Off site works for many people, but not for us. I think it is hard for people to recommend off site vs. on site to others because I don’t think you really know unless you experience it personally. People value different things in resort stays. Looking forward to the Disney resort stay is a huge part of the trip for us.


----------



## Sandiz08

hereforthechurros said:


> $20k just in MK? Wow! So great.


Thats what the radio station said, Im thinking any and all coins found in any body of water. Something was said about every little wish coming together to make a big impact.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> You would be surprised how many grandparents were in the parks over Thanksgiving, and even some elderly/older couples traveling alone. I think right now a lot of the business loss can be chalked up to internaltional travel and conventions, but there are still enough people willing to travel right now of all ages. We did meet a couple of the UK last week who had chartered a private jet to come over, obviously not possible for more people, but he said for his family it was only a bit more expensive to do that than fly commercial. I think if Disney wasn't concerned with keeping occupancy at a relatively safe number those parks would have been packed last week, at least on Thanksgiving day anyway. Going forward I don't even think Disney knows what it's doing, they're kinda having to fly by the seat of their pants, throw stuff at the wall and see what sticks for bringing guests back. I think park hopping, even in its modified form, will help, but really this is all so fluid and different it's impossible to speculate what Disneys biggest issue is and how to solve it.



While I’m sure people see a lot of elderly/older people in the parks, there are also many people who are deciding not to. People of all ages are deciding not to travel right now when they otherwise would. Look at how many people are on planes, in airports, how many flights go out and come in a day. Much less traffic than normal.

There are people from every age category and situation not willing to travel right now. And there are people from every category still willing to travel right now. It can’t really be pegged on one group or another. It’s all of it together.


----------



## Acup313

Regarding discounts, we are currently booked for June with a pin code discount that got us 35% off at the Riviera. I usually get a pin every year and this is the largest I have received. We are still 50/50 on whether we will go due to a variety of reasons, but we wanted to lock in the rate on the room we wanted.


----------



## Justrose

I am currently booked at POP in April but like so many of you, I am questioning my decision due to the lack of "perks".  I won't have a car so I am trying to factor in the cost of Uber/Lyft instead of DME and Disney transportation.  It is just me and my daughter who will be 9.  We like to go back to the resort and swim mid day after rope dropping in the AM, and staying onsite is so convenient for that.  I just don't know.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> Well hellooooo - we landed back home last night - I'm officially back to work today - work is lame and I would rather be in Disney.
> 
> I intended to post occasional updates that I noticed from the trip while on the trip but I ended up making an intentional decision to totally unplug from internet and emails and etc minus MDE and related activities.
> 
> I wanted to touch on a few points that had been discussed here as it relates to operational procedures and our actual experience. I'll be posting a full trip report at some point.
> 
> Before the trip I had read many times that hearing the *health and safety messages* blared over intercom about masks and distancing "took the magic out" of the experience - we did not find this to be true. Barely noticed it.
> 
> For the most part, *mask compliance* was excellent in the parks. I didn't notice people taking them off on rides? But sometimes it was hard to see and I wasn't actively looking. I also did hear CM's reminding people to pull them up - including kids. Which I appreciated.
> 
> *Spacing in lines *was the biggest issue as far as inconsistency and more words than actions. People just ignored the Please Stand Here markers and there was no CM to police that - which I don't know how they can unless someone is dedicated to stay in certain parts of the line.
> 
> *Wait times* were 99% overstated. I timed them because I couldn't believe the discrepancy between the touring plan estimates and the WDW listed times. The ONLY ride line time that was accurate was FOP. And my god you felt every single minute of that line. Average time we waited in lines was 30 minutes at any point in the day.
> 
> *Food options *from my perspective were perfectly fine, *mobile order* was extremely smooth we had no issues and I almost preferred it. The options were paired down significantly at the resorts.
> 
> From the perspective of an almost 6 year old, he didn't notice the *lack of entertainment* options. My son loved waving to the cavalcades but he is a ride kid, he just wanted to go go go so he didn't care or notice no parades or fireworks. I missed the EWP but hearing the news of the barges makes me so happy (and sad that I might have missed it by a few days/weeks).
> 
> *Transportation *wasn't an issue, Magical Express from the Airport to the Resort was fine - we had no line whatsoever and we were three of a total of 8 people on the whole bus and we were all spaced out and assigned seats. Magical Express from resort to airport wasn't assigned but people spaced out and no one was near us. We took the *Skyliner* without issue, and the *boat *from WL to MK, *Bus *from WL to DS and AK. No issues with spacing or feeling crowded. My only complaint is that I wish we had the resort to resort option on the table. It would have increased our food options. I get it, but that was something we all felt the absence of - we typically take the boat to Contemporary and then monorail around for foods and decoration viewing.
> 
> *Holiday decorations* were AMAZING. Wilderness lodge was breathtaking. I feel like they put MORE out than they normally do and that was across the board - at parks AND resorts.
> 
> The *crowds *were actually not bad for Thanksgiving week.
> The only exception being Disney Springs. We went on a Monday and it was JAMMED. I felt uncomfortable while outside. We went to the LEGO store where capacity indoors was sufficiently managed, and we went to the Disney store (same with capacity indoors) but outside was kind of shocking.
> Stores in the parks were being monitored for capacity (at least on Main Street) and in HS.
> 
> Things that were annoying related to COVID operational changes:
> *elevators in the resorts (we didn't want to ride with anyone else and the rules were, either one party or no more than four people) but because of that - we had to wait sometimes four or five elevators worth before we could get to our room in the Riviera
> *Please Stand Here in the lines appeared to be more of a suggestion according to the majority of guests we encountered (some parks were better than others)
> *no resort to resort transportation coupled with minimal/reduced food offerings at resorts
> *a lot of water fountains were disabled/not working. We use them to refill bottles so that was a bit of a stinker
> *There were times where there was NO WHERE to sit or even stand with your food in Epcot.
> *Photo pass - i read a lot about it before hand, I knew that things were different but this is the one thing where I really don't think there is any value in it right now. I know that we don't get pics if not everyone has their masks on, but we were on rides alone and still don't have pics. We were searching for photopass photographers in some parks without finding anyone. I will say that the BEST photographer we found was at the entrance of Galaxy's Edge - she did the special Magic Shot with The Child as well, she took her time and was awesome. However - it was for the most part a bust.
> 
> Things that were awesome despite COVID operational changes:
> *the cavalcades
> *the spacing in lines - when it worked and everyone paid attention - i love not having people trying to get piggy back rides on me while waiting in line.
> *the interaction with CM's. I can't say that enough.
> *the abundance of hand sanitizer stations - there were only THREE hand sanitizer machines out of 8 days of a stay 6 days in the parks, that did not work/ran out by the time we got there - i think these machines should stick around.
> *Mobile Order - it was easy breezy but we also don't have food allergies or other issues
> *7am Boarding Group drop for RotR - got it both times and I loved not having to yell at my family in the morning to get to the parks at a certain time and potentially not get a group
> 
> Overall - we felt that this was one of the best vacations we had in a long time. It was easy, it was fun, and it was still WDW. We enjoyed the resorts almost as much as we enjoyed the parks. We would go back again as it is now.


Were you in Disney Springs during the day or in the evening?


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> I just wish we had a crystal ball to predict what this time next year looks like!


Girl, same.


LSUmiss said:


> Lol! Thanks!  I said I think we might wait & til more stuff is open or crowds are lower. I booked but can  cancel up to 5 days before so I’m still waiting & seeing .


Totally teasing!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> We are DVC, but if we were not, we would be the same. We bought DVC because we love Disney resorts - even those not anywhere near the parks. There is a feeling staying at them that can’t be replicated (for us) elsewhere.
> 
> And, as someone who has lived in the area for over a year (for my college programs), I don’t really enjoy being outside the Disney bubble. It’s not magical or an escape for us.  The bubble is our escape, so Disney resort is a non negotiable for us.
> 
> Off site works for many people, but not for us. I think it is hard for people to recommend off site vs. on site to others because I don’t think you really know unless you experience it personally. People value different things in resort stays. Looking forward to the Disney resort stay is a huge part of the trip for us.



maybe some of it is where you are coming from.  Coming from the northeast anytime we see a plam tree is like "ooh, super exotic" and "vacationy"


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe some of it is where you are coming from.  Coming from the northeast anytime we see a plam tree is like "ooh, super exotic" and "vacationy"



Same... LOL.


----------



## osufeth24

ima need this pin bad


----------



## gottalovepluto

tlmadden73 said:


> That's crazy. But I think Disney is just upping their "rack rate" so that discounts look good when they inevitably offer them .. but *they'll still make more money than previous years because of that*. Seems like the Kohl's philosophy of marketing. Have crazy high prices (that most people wouldn't normally pay) and offer "huge" discounts .. that drop the price to what people would normally pay, but get people to pull the trigger becaues they can't pass up on a discount.
> 
> I mean .. they could offer a 50% discount on that All Star Movies room price ($185-219) .. and it would still cost more than I paid just back in 2018 for that same resort.


They definitely will not make more money in hotels over the next year.

The problem with making more money is occupancy rates. I read from a conference call or something sometime back Disney ran approx 95% occupancy rates. That’s insane even per-COVID but hey, it was Disney. But now that’s what they’ll be comparing to. More money per room is great but 30% occupancy vs 95% is BRUTAL to their hotel math. And we haven’t even discussed the closed hotels.


----------



## skyp4WDW

https://news.yahoo.com/florida-becomes-third-u-state-220636808.html
Florida hits 1 MILLION  COVID-19  Cases !


----------



## Tigger's ally

Acup313 said:


> Regarding discounts, we are currently booked for June with a pin code discount that got us 35% off at the Riviera. I usually get a pin every year and this is the largest I have received. We are still 50/50 on whether we will go due to a variety of reasons, but we wanted to lock in the rate on the room we wanted.


We are using the 35% off pin code on a 1 BR villa starting Saturday night at the Riv.  Can't wait!  

The ol' hole in the wall is the first stop while my 3 ladies go shopping!   

(Wife, daughter and grandtinker for those that gasped!)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tigger's ally said:


> We are using the 35% off pin code on a 1 BR villa starting Saturday night at the Riv.  Can't wait!
> 
> The ol' hole in the wall is the first stop while my 3 ladies go shopping!
> 
> (Wife, daughter and grandtinker for those that gasped!)



sounded like a way more interesting trip before you explained things


----------



## PrincessV

Aimeedyan said:


> We have also been snatching up discounted confirmed DVC stays. I paid $120/night for a SSR studio over Thanksgiving. We stayed at SSR mid-Oct ($125/night and upgraded to a preferred, renovated 1 bedroom) and Boardwalk a few weeks before that ($110/night studio). And parking is included on all those!
> 
> Disney's "discounted" FL or AP rates just can't compete IMO.


Ditto. I'm a previous DVC Member who sold a long time ago, and haven't been able to afford rentals in years... but I stayed at the Poly in Aug., have an SSR trip coming up, eyeballing another DVC stay in Jan. Paying to park at the resort drove me away from staying onsite, but if I can rent DVC at a price less than a FL resident discount at a Mod and not pay to park? I'm in!


----------



## NashvilleMama

Justrose said:


> I am currently booked at POP in April but like so many of you, I am questioning my decision due to the lack of "perks".  I won't have a car so I am trying to factor in the cost of Uber/Lyft instead of DME and Disney transportation.  It is just me and my daughter who will be 9.  We like to go back to the resort and swim mid day after rope dropping in the AM, and staying onsite is so convenient for that.  I just don't know.


This is exactly why we're staying onsite in early February (if I don't chicken out and cancel) for just me and my 10 year old daughter. The resort pools are such a huge draw/part of the experience for her, even if it's freezing cold outside which will NOT deter her from wanting to swim.  Otherwise there's just really not a big benefit at this time.


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> Were you in Disney Springs during the day or in the evening?



We were there during the day, around 1 on a Monday


----------



## tink2424

MickeyWaffles said:


> We are DVC, but if we were not, we would be the same. We bought DVC because we love Disney resorts - even those not anywhere near the parks. There is a feeling staying at them that can’t be replicated (for us) elsewhere.
> 
> And, as someone who has lived in the area for over a year (for my college programs), I don’t really enjoy being outside the Disney bubble. It’s not magical or an escape for us.  The bubble is our escape, so Disney resort is a non negotiable for us.
> 
> Off site works for many people, but not for us. I think it is hard for people to recommend off site vs. on site to others because I don’t think you really know unless you experience it personally. People value different things in resort stays. Looking forward to the Disney resort stay is a huge part of the trip for us.



I agree that the bubble is great.  It is just that the bubble is getting insanely expensive and if there isn't anything that gets me a perk then I find it hard to justify.  Prior to my trip in September I have always stayed on-site and I do really enjoy it.  There is a magic to it as well but there are drawbacks too.  

I truly hope that Disney brings back the perks and makes it worthwhile to stay on-site again for many.  Because outside of true Disney fans most people look at the cost and if there aren't any or a few good perks they are going to be losing business as people move to off-site accommodations.


----------



## babydoll65

Acup313 said:


> Regarding discounts, we are currently booked for June with a pin code discount that got us 35% off at the Riviera. I usually get a pin every year and this is the largest I have received. We are still 50/50 on whether we will go due to a variety of reasons, but we wanted to lock in the rate on the room we wanted.


Not sure if you have a Disney visa but I'm staying at the Riviera in February 2/9-2/13 and got a 45% off room discount. We're doing a split stay and staying at Gran Destino Tower 2/4-2/9 and also got a 40% room discount so we changed from a standard view to a water view PLUS added parkhoppers and still got a little bit of money back. At the Riviera we went from a deluxe studio to a one bedroom villa with no additional cost
Maybe they will offer a Disney visa promo during the time your going.


----------



## hereforthechurros

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if you have a Disney visa but I'm staying at the Riviera in February 2/9-2/13 and got a 45% off room discount. We're doing a split stay and staying at Gran Destino Tower 2/4-2/9 and also got a 40% room discount so we changed from a standard view to a water view PLUS added parkhoppers and still got a little bit of money back. At the Riviera we went from a deluxe studio to a one bedroom villa with no additional cost
> Maybe they will offer a Disney visa promo during the time your going.


Did you have to call for the Visa discount?


----------



## mattpeto

tink2424 said:


> I agree that the bubble is great.  It is just that the bubble is getting insanely expensive and if there isn't anything that gets me a perk then I find it hard to justify.  Prior to my trip in September I have always stayed on-site and I do really enjoy it.  There is a magic to it as well but there are drawbacks too.
> 
> I truly hope that Disney brings back the perks and makes it worthwhile to stay on-site again for many.  Because outside of true Disney fans most people look at the cost and if there aren't any or a few good perks they are going to be losing business as people move to off-site accommodations.



Disney will protect their Bubble.  The surveys from early November on recent exiting guests was all about the Bubble perks (Transportation, magic hours, FP+, Dining Plan, Magicband, Park Hopping, etc.)  

From personal experience, we enjoyed our Disney vacation so much more in Feb 2020 (onsite) vs Nov 2018 (offsite).  Renting a car from the airport and driving/parking daily to the parks or using the limited 3rd party shuttle service was stressful and a hassle.   With the 30 day FP+, we couldn't get FP+ to SDD, 7DMT, FoP so we skipped those in 2018.  Couldn't get CRT and some other dining spots too... 

Bubble is best.

If we ever drive directly to Disney from (from NJ/Philly area) I'd definitely be more open to stay offsite again but Disney would probably lose us for a few days at Universal, SW, etc.


----------



## Farro

I was thinking, (and everyone said, "uh oh") but if Fauci is right and by April/May the vaccine will be available to low-risk people and children, I can see masks, while outside, going away sometime in the Fall.

I think indoor mask use will be the last to go, but outdoors I can see easing sooner. So perhaps while dining, shopping, indoor rides you'd need to put mask back on. But wandering the parks, no mask.

And I think that will lead to more bookings.

Scoff if you will , but I see public "demand" for easing of mask restrictions sky-rocketing once vaccinations really get going.


----------



## babydoll65

hereforthechurros said:


> Did you have to call for the Visa discount?


I wasn't calling originally for that I was actually calling to add the parkhopper on but  it was the CM that mentioned that she noticed I used my Disney visa for the deposit on both reservations and if I wanted to try to add the discount. The resorts being offered were limited. For the deluxe resorts it was Grand Floridian, Contemporary, Riviera and I think Saratoga springs.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Farro said:


> I was thinking, (and everyone said, "uh oh") but if Fauci is right and by April/May the vaccine will be available to low-risk people and children, I can see masks, while outside, going away sometime in the Fall.
> 
> I think indoor mask use will be the last to go, but outdoors I can see easing sooner. So perhaps while dining, shopping, indoor rides you'd need to put mask back on. But wandering the parks, no mask.
> 
> And I think that will lead to more bookings.
> 
> Scoff if you will , but I see public "demand" for easing of mask restrictions sky-rocketing once vaccinations really get going.


I think the requirement will have to be lifted long before fall.  When everyone at home (where wearing a mask outside is already not required) isn't wearing masks, Disney will have to remove the requirement because even less people than now will be willing to spend vacation dollars going somewhere where they're required when they aren't at home.  Now I can see them keeping them as an option for anyone who wants to wear one (I think that was already the case though) and you will probably see more people than before wearing them, they won't be required once other states around the country don't require them.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Disney will protect their Bubble.  The surveys from early November on recent exiting guests was all about the Bubble perks (Transportation, magic hours, FP+, Dining Plan, Magicband, Park Hopping, etc.)
> 
> From personal experience, we enjoyed our Disney vacation so much more in Feb 2020 (onsite) vs Nov 2018 (offsite).  Renting a car from the airport and driving/parking daily to the parks or using the limited 3rd party shuttle service was stressful and a hassle.   With the 30 day FP+, we couldn't get FP+ to SDD, 7DMT, FoP so we skipped those in 2018.  Couldn't get CRT and some other dining spots too...
> 
> Bubble is best.
> 
> If we ever drive directly to Disney from (from NJ/Philly area) I'd definitely be more open to stay offsite again but Disney would probably lose us for a few days at Universal, SW, etc.



yeah, we generally drive from NY so don't have to does with transport from airport

The FP+ stuff was sometimes a challenge, but last time we did the EMM at MK and got multiple rides on Mine Train and stuff done and still saved a ton of $ vs staying on property


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I was thinking, (and everyone said, "uh oh") but if Fauci is right and by April/May the vaccine will be available to low-risk people and children, I can see masks, while outside, going away sometime in the Fall.
> 
> I think indoor mask use will be the last to go, but outdoors I can see easing sooner. So perhaps while dining, shopping, indoor rides you'd need to put mask back on. But wandering the parks, no mask.
> 
> And I think that will lead to more bookings.
> 
> Scoff if you will , but I see public "demand" for easing of mask restrictions sky-rocketing once vaccinations really get going.


Desire perhaps, but economic conditions will need to improve as well for bookings to sky rocket.

edit: maybe that’s when well start to see creative discounts/packages!


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Desire perhaps, but economic conditions will need to improve as well for bookings to sky rocket.



I didn't say bookings will sky-rocket, I said once vaccination start in full swing, the demand for easing of mask restrictions will sky-rocket (everywhere, not just Disney). Which can in turn increase bookings.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I didn't say bookings will sky-rocket, I said once vaccination start in full swing, the demand for easing of mask restrictions will sky-rocket (everywhere, not just Disney). Which can in turn increase bookings.


not saying you’re wrong  Masks are for sure a hindrance but once that mandate is gone because a vaccine has dropped infection rates, wdw will still have a recession to deal with as far as demand is concerned. Sorry I live with a economist so I fear the long term economic issues will plague (no pun intended!) wdw a lot longer than the virus itself, especially at their current rates.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> not saying you’re wrong  Masks are for sure a hindrance but once that mandate is gone because a vaccine has dropped infection rates, wdw will still have a recession to deal with as far as demand is concerned. Sorry I live with a economist so I fear the long term economic issues will plague (no pun intended!) wdw a lot longer than the virus itself, especially at their current rates.



I'm not saying everyone will come back at once.

I'm just saying when most people are (hopefully) vaccinated,  mask use easing...more people will start booking. I just don't think I'm wrong about that.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> I'm not saying everyone will come back at once.
> 
> *I'm just saying when most people are (hopefully) vaccinated,  mask use easing...more people will start booking. I just don't think I'm wrong about that.*


Count me in as one of those who will book almost immediately, as soon as the mask requirement goes away.


----------



## Farro

J-Dog said:


> Count me in as one of those who will book almost immediately, as soon as the mask requirement goes away.



We will be there end of April/early May, so unfortunately we will be masked!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

hereforthechurros said:


> not saying you’re wrong  Masks are for sure a hindrance but once that mandate is gone because a vaccine has dropped infection rates, wdw will still have a recession to deal with as far as demand is concerned. Sorry I live with a economist so I fear the long term economic issues will plague (no pun intended!) wdw a lot longer than the virus itself, especially at their current rates.


Agreed.  Sooner rather than later WDW will have to take a leap of faith and start to bring a lot more of the entertainment and ambience back if they want to continue to charge pre-COVID prices.  Disney has always been a luxury purchase in the best of times. When it's not the full experience it's hard to justify luxury prices, especially when so many have been impacted financially.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Agreed.  Sooner rather than later WDW will have to take a leap of faith and start to bring a lot more of the entertainment and ambience back if they want to continue to charge pre-COVID prices.  Disney has always been a luxury purchase in the best of times. When it's not the full experience it's hard to justify luxury prices, especially when so many have been impacted financially.



though if we following history, I think it will be more "later" than "sooner" ... after 9/11 they did a don of packages and small things to try to get people back, but didn't invest in the parks for quite some time


----------



## Eric Smith

This mask discussion is pointless.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> This mask discussion is pointless.



So are 86.7% posts on this thread.

And things are progressing,  a vaccine is coming and faster than we thought.

I dont think its pointless at all, we are just talking about what the future might bring. Not a ton of news today.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> though if we following history, I think it will be more "later" than "sooner" ... after 9/11 they did a don of packages and small things to try to get people back, but didn't invest in the parks for quite some time



I think only time will tell how many people actually don't come back due to the loss of entertainment. And how many people replace those guests.

 Do I think WDW will be booming again anytime soon? No, but I do think more people than now will go after vaccinations really get going.

In my forever positive outlook, I see things coming back sooner when discussing night shows, etc.


----------



## Mit88

I think everyone could use this right now. We’re getting a little angsty


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think everyone could use this right now. We’re getting a little angsty



I'm better! Thanks!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

TheMaxRebo said:


> though if we following history, I think it will be more "later" than "sooner" ... after 9/11 they did a don of packages and small things to try to get people back, but didn't invest in the parks for quite some time


I get it, I had a trip scheduled for 9/14/2001 which was rescheduled last minute given that I lived in the D.C. area where airports were closed. We were back in the parks by May though, and there is no comparison between the cutbacks of today versus what transpired then.  I 100% think that people will accept that new attractions and whatnot will be delayed,  but I really don't think that people will accept the status quo once safety is no longer an issue.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I dunno guys, for years your run of the mill Disney guest often had no idea about some of the most basic park and touring aspects. I don’t have to explain how some guests don’t even know the difference between Uni and Disney parks, or how to operate Fastpass. I have a hard time believing the typical guest is researching to the level of knowing what QS are open, what shows are operating, etc. I think if people are staying away it’s largely cost and Covid related issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ryanpatricksmom said:


> I get it, I had a trip scheduled for 9/14/2001 which was rescheduled last minute given that I lived in the D.C. area where airports were closed. We were back in the parks by May though, and there is no comparison between the cutbacks of today versus what transpired then.  I 100% think that people will accept that new attractions and whatnot will be delayed,  but I really don't think that people will accept the status quo once safety is no longer an issue.



I don't disagree agree that at some point they will come back, but I don't think they will as soon as people would want - Disney will continue to do us on cutting expenses to hit profit targets for a while before going to adding things to attract more revenue to hit the profit targets 

Plus you figure and uptick just when things are safer, then an uptick for the 50th, then next holiday season ... So earliest they would really have to do anything would be early 2022


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I dunno guys, for years your run of the mill Disney guest often had no idea about some of the most basic park and touring aspects. I don’t have to explain how some guests don’t even know the difference between Uni and Disney parks, or how to operate Fastpass. I have a hard time believing the typical guest is researching to the level of knowing what QS are open, what shows are operating, etc. I think if people are staying away it’s largely cost and Covid related issues.



There are still a lot that think because Disneyland isn’t open that WDW is closed too. Unless it’s something bad, how often are people hearing about Disney Parks? A lot of people don’t have cable so they’re not seeing the commercials. And I know I don’t really pay much attention to Pop Up Ads. Unless you have a plan to go to Disney, or you’re a Disney fanatic, it probably just isn’t on your radar to know what’s going on


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I dunno guys, for years your run of the mill Disney guest often had no idea about some of the most basic park and touring aspects. I don’t have to explain how some guests don’t even know the difference between Uni and Disney parks, or how to operate Fastpass. I have a hard time believing the typical guest is researching to the level of knowing what QS are open, what shows are operating, etc. I think if people are staying away it’s largely cost and Covid related issues.



Exactly. We are not an accurate representation of Disney guests. I have a friend going in February and I warned her about half the experience being closed. She never replied to me. Hope she knows what she’s doing!


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

DGsAtBLT said:


> I dunno guys, for years your run of the mill Disney guest often had no idea about some of the most basic park and touring aspects. I don’t have to explain how some guests don’t even know the difference between Uni and Disney parks, or how to operate Fastpass. I have a hard time believing the typical guest is researching to the level of knowing what QS are open, what shows are operating, etc. I think if people are staying away it’s largely cost and Covid related issues.


Oh, I  agree that Covid related issues are the drivers now, but I'll bet anyone who ever even thought about WDW expects fireworks, character meets, and shows.  They may not know exactly what shows, and they definitely don't know what the missing restaurants served or what's missing from the menus of those that are open, but they will know that there are plenty of things closed up right now, and it's not a good look. Heck, I think they still show fireworks on some of the ads, and people are surprised that they aren't there, lol!


----------



## Wendy12

hereforthechurros said:


> Did you have to call for the Visa discount?



Here‘s an online link for the Visa discount:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/disney-visa-cardmember-room/


----------



## BL82

Farro said:


> I'm not saying everyone will come back at once.
> 
> I'm just saying when most people are (hopefully) vaccinated,  mask use easing...more people will start booking. I just don't think I'm wrong about that.



Count us in as well when that becomes the case. Masks are not the main reason for us. Hard to justify a watered down product at the normal price point.


----------



## Alynw

rteetz said:


> They routinely open and close reservations. Things are moved around and what not. It doesn’t mean capacity has increased.



DFB said they had increased capacity by 10% and DFB new video just released says Disney raised capacity to 35% now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Alynw said:


> DFB said they had increased capacity by 10% and DFB new video just released says Disney raised capacity to 35% now.



Chapek said at the last earnings call that they are now at 35% park capacity.  He didn't state specifically when the move was made but they have been there for at least a few weeks now


----------



## osufeth24

Alynw said:


> DFB said they had increased capacity by 10% and DFB new video just released says Disney raised capacity to 35% now.


that was about a month ago


----------



## osufeth24

Ugh, between striking out on signed merch from Ahsoka and a trying for a PS5, nothing has been going my way past month lol.


----------



## yulilin3

if you're coming to Epcot for the holiday season, now through the end of the Taste of EPCOT Festival of the Holidays, Annual Passholders and Disney Vacation Club Members can take advantage of a 10% discount on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select Holiday Kitchens. This discount is valid each evening from 7 p.m. through park close. Electronic payments only


----------



## tlmadden73

DGsAtBLT said:


> I dunno guys, for years your run of the mill Disney guest often had no idea about some of the most basic park and touring aspects. I don’t have to explain how some guests don’t even know the difference between Uni and Disney parks, or how to operate Fastpass. I have a hard time believing the typical guest is researching to the level of knowing what QS are open, what shows are operating, etc. I think if people are staying away it’s largely cost and Covid related issues.


Probably true -- us here have a lot of details the general public don't have. 

My sister in-law's family went in early November and not a complaint from them about what was "missing" .. all positives on what they were doing. 

Sure ..we here definitely see the reduced value (for the cost) .. but for regular guests, besides maybe wearing masks, they won't even notice the differences.

So .. yes .. I suspect that people are staying away until it is "safe" (from the virus). If Disney lifted all restrictions today, not like people would flock there in droves over the next few months. 

But .. Disney lifting their restrictions would be a good signal to the rest of the country (and world) that we (as a whole) are trying to move on past this virus. So I am looking forward to when they do.


----------



## chicagoshannon

yulilin3 said:


> if you're coming to Epcot for the holiday season, now through the end of the Taste of EPCOT Festival of the Holidays, Annual Passholders and Disney Vacation Club Members can take advantage of a 10% discount on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select Holiday Kitchens. This discount is valid each evening from 7 p.m. through park close. Electronic payments only


nice.  Not sure I"ll be able to use it as we normally do the booths for lunch but it's nice they're doing something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like they are using some of the area that is (will be?) part of Avenger's Campus (and was part of A Bug's Land) for cart vendors over in DCA


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321136134311936


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like they are using some of the area that is (will be?) part of Avenger's Campus (and was part of A Bug's Land) for cart vendors over in DCA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334321136134311936


Still shocks me that Disneyland/DCA isn't able to be open as a theme park (and will probably be closed for at least a full year), but can be open to shop/eat.  *shrug* ..


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> Still shocks me that Disneyland/DCA isn't able to be open as a theme park (and will probably be closed for at least a full year), but can be open to shop/eat.  *shrug* ..



I think it is that how could they stop them while letting other eating and shopping locations open in the State - but yeah, is odd when looking at this specific situation


----------



## ScottFamilyOrlando

yulilin3 said:


> if you're coming to Epcot for the holiday season, now through the end of the Taste of EPCOT Festival of the Holidays, Annual Passholders and Disney Vacation Club Members can take advantage of a 10% discount on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select Holiday Kitchens. This discount is valid each evening from 7 p.m. through park close. Electronic payments only


Do we know which booths?


----------



## yulilin3

ScottFamilyOrlando said:


> Do we know which booths?


found it
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/
Refreshment Port
Citrus Blossom
Mele Kalikimaka Holiday Kitchen
Holiday Sweets & Treats
Las Posadas Holiday Kitchen
Shanghai Holiday Kitchen
Refreshment Outpost
Bavaria Holiday Kitchen
American Holiday Table
Sapphire Holiday Kitchen
L’Chaim! Holiday Kitchen
Festival Favorites
Prost!
Holiday Hearth
Yukon Holiday Kitchen


----------



## DGsAtBLT

tlmadden73 said:


> Still shocks me that Disneyland/DCA isn't able to be open as a theme park (and will probably be closed for at least a full year), but can be open to shop/eat.  *shrug* ..



Lot less tourists and people in general are going to make the trip for this version of “open” than if they could actually open the parks. And like @TheMaxRebo said, how could they stop them?


----------



## act1980

I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Probably true -- us here have a lot of details the general public don't have.
> 
> My sister in-law's family went in early November and not a complaint from them about what was "missing" .. all positives on what they were doing.
> 
> Sure ..we here definitely see the reduced value (for the cost) .. but for regular guests, besides maybe wearing masks, they won't even notice the differences.
> 
> So .. yes .. I suspect that people are staying away until it is "safe" (from the virus). If Disney lifted all restrictions today, not like people would flock there in droves over the next few months.
> 
> But .. Disney lifting their restrictions would be a good signal to the rest of the country (and world) that we (as a whole) are trying to move on past this virus. So I am looking forward to when they do.



This is obviously anecdotal and just one example, but a family I know went on their first trip in late October - they asked me for advice given the covid situation. They were pretty aware of the limited offerings and I knew they had been saving for years so I gently suggested maybe waiting a bit for a first trip if they could. They had a non refundable DVC rental, so they decided they would still do this trip and then try to save again and go back in a few years. They went on the trip and were not impressed - they said they will probably not save to go back after all.

I think there is a pretty big spectrum of what first timers and casual guests think of the experience right now. For the first timers I know, it made them be one and done with no interest in returning.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

act1980 said:


> I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.



Summer 2021, lol?

For real, I can’t see them pulling back on that and signaling that things are getting less serious at a time where many places are spiking again. There is hope for the future as far as the virus goes, but nothing has changed yet.

And from an operations standpoint, this just makes more work and possible choke points when going from out to in.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> if you're coming to Epcot for the holiday season, now through the end of the Taste of EPCOT Festival of the Holidays, Annual Passholders and Disney Vacation Club Members can take advantage of a 10% discount on food and non-alcoholic beverages at select Holiday Kitchens. This discount is valid each evening from 7 p.m. through park close. Electronic payments only


From 7 pm on is interesting.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> From 7 pm on is interesting.


they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


----------



## yulilin3

act1980 said:


> I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.


from who?
First steps for this to happen would be more meetings between unions and Disney and that is not happening or is there any rumblings of this happening anytime soon


----------



## yulilin3

*Adjusted park hours for Magic Kingdom Park:*


*6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-9 p.m.
*7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
*Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*


*6-19: *9 a.m.-7 p.m.
*Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Animal Kingdom:*


*4-6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
*7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-5 p.m.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening



if only there was a huge, open space in the middle that people could really spread out around that they could do a form of night time netertainment to act as an evening draw 

oh, well


----------



## rteetz

act1980 said:


> I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.


Not true.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


I imagine park hopping will help with that problem.  I know that for our January trip I canceled my resort dining reservations and substituted Epcot dining for most nights.


----------



## tlmadden73

act1980 said:


> I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.


They can technically do it whenever they want if they feel comfortable (and they feel their guests will be comfortable) dropping that. 

Personally, I'd rather they drop the social distancing before masks (or lessen it) to make those lines that snake in crazy places more "normal" (I saw a video of a Haunted Mansion line that snakes all the way to Pecos Bill Cafe?). From pictures .. just seems like that makes things difficult to get in/out of and just "ugly" to have lines in places where they have never meant to be. 

That being said .. I'd doubt they drop it anytime soon and would figure we are still months away from them even considering it.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening



Man, if I were there they'd have to kick me out.

I keep watching vlogs of all the food kiosks right now, all the decorations, so peaceful at night...I wish we could go.


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> *They can technically do it whenever they want* if they feel comfortable (and they feel their guests will be comfortable) dropping that.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather they drop the social distancing before masks (or lessen it) to make those lines that snake in crazy places more "normal" (I saw a video of a Haunted Mansion line that snakes all the way to Pecos Bill Cafe?). From pictures .. just seems like that makes things difficult to get in/out of and just "ugly" to have lines in places where they have never meant to be.
> 
> That being said .. I'd doubt they drop it anytime soon and would figure we are still months away from them even considering it.


Not true, not whenever Disney wants, the unions have to agree with this before hand


----------



## osufeth24

Disney is def not lifting the mask ban before Orange County does as well


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Not true, not whenever Disney wants, the unions have to agree with this before hand



This.

Before it’s even discussed as a possibility in the future the union would have to agree. Now, there might come a point where masks are no longer mandatory and the union still wants them required and Disney tries to convince them to loosen up, but that’s a hypothetical situation probably 6+ months in the future


----------



## andyman8

act1980 said:


> I heard that WDW will probably stop enforcing mask wearing when outside but I'm not sure when this is meant to start.


There has been no such discussion that I or anyone I’ve spoken with is aware of.


yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


And it only exacerbates the problems that the Epcot restaurants were experiencing prior to the closure due to the lukewarm reception of EF.


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> Not true, not whenever Disney wants, the unions have to agree with this before hand


Good point -- I guess I meant from a state government perspective (where a lot of "mask mandates" originate from). 

But yes ... I am sure Disney will (and needs) to take their employees health in mind almost moreso than guest "comfort". 

Frankly, I am shocked that there hasn't been a report of an outbreak of WDW employees catching the virus. I am sure it has .. just not making national news. (It would be statistically impossible for no castmembers to have not gotten it, right?). But no news means not big enough to make national news -- a good thing.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> And it only exacerbates the problems that the Epcot restaurants were experiencing prior to the closure due to the lukewarm reception of EF.



I think that will change with the addition of Rat, CosmicRewind and Harmonius. But yeah, EF was never marketed great to keep in the crowds for dinner and watch the fireworks. If Harmonius is as good as it’s hyped to be, I think we’ll see these restaurants get booked up for late reservations again.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think that will change with the addition of Rat, CosmicRewind and Harmonius. But yeah, EF was never marketed great to keep in the crowds for dinner and watch the fireworks. If Harmonius is as good as it’s hyped to be, I think we’ll see these restaurants get booked up for late reservations again.



In a way, and I realize this sounds weird, I'm glad to be going in Spring before all restrictions are dropped and rides are open and all that jazz.

We are satisfied with food options that are there now, it will be nice to not deal with large crowds (hopefully). I'm excited to try a trip without fast pass or making many ADRs and I like the fact we will be kind of "forced" to relax a bit and not go from morning until night. Plus Gran Destino has great evening options from the pool, to Three Bridges to Dhalia!

Also, I can say all this because we got a great discount and we never get great discounts!

Then in 2023 we can lose our minds again!


----------



## tlmadden73

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


I would think WDW could help keep guests at Epcot by opening Rat sooner than later in 2021. No doubt it would help draw guests to EPCOT for more time (considering that queue would become the longest in Epcot overnight). 

But .. at the same time, I can see them just holding it in their back pocket for more 'normal' capacity times.


----------



## Flamingeaux

tlmadden73 said:


> Still shocks me that Disneyland/DCA isn't able to be open as a theme park (and will probably be closed for at least a full year), but can be open to shop/eat.  *shrug* ..



It shocks me that the people in California put up with this crap.


----------



## Mit88

Flamingeaux said:


> It shocks me that the people in California put up with this crap.



They really have no other option. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. If the vaccine holds, and Disneyland can open in June/July, the demand there from locals alone is going to be crazy.


----------



## yulilin3

tlmadden73 said:


> Good point -- I guess I meant from a state government perspective (where a lot of "mask mandates" originate from).
> 
> But yes ... I am sure Disney will (and needs) to take their employees health in mind almost moreso than guest "comfort".
> 
> Frankly, I am shocked that there hasn't been a report of an outbreak of WDW employees catching the virus. I am sure it has .. just not making national news. (It would be statistically impossible for no castmembers to have not gotten it, right?). But no news means not big enough to make national news -- a good thing.


there have been CM getting the virus but no outbreaks, thank goodness, Disney will continue to operate their own mandates regardless on what the local or state government says.


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> I would think WDW could help keep guests at Epcot by opening Rat sooner than later in 2021. No doubt it would help draw guests to EPCOT for more time (considering that queue would become the longest in Epcot overnight).
> 
> But .. at the same time, I can see them just holding it in their back pocket for more 'normal' capacity times.



I’m not sure Rat is the type of attraction that makes people stay at Epcot all day, especially with PH being available when it opens. It should help spread crowds out between the parks, but I think Epcot stays a daytime park for the general park goers until Harmonius starts and possibly not until Guardians opens. When Epcot is “complete” people are going to yearn for the days where the park emptied at night


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I think that will change with the addition of Rat, CosmicRewind and Harmonius. But yeah, EF was never marketed great to keep in the crowds for dinner and watch the fireworks. If Harmonius is as good as it’s hyped to be, I think we’ll see these restaurants get booked up for late reservations again.



though if EF was available now as the only night time show and the first back after 6+ month absense I suspect the reception would be more positive

(and personally, as an admitted EPCOT fanboy - particulaly of the old attractions - I loved EF)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I’m not sure Rat is the type of attraction that makes people stay at Epcot all day, especially with PH being available when it opens. It should help spread crowds out between the parks, but I think Epcot stays a daytime park for the general park goers until Harmonius starts and possibly not until Guardians opens. When Epcot is “complete” people are going to yearn for the days where the park emptied at night



yup .....


People about DHS 5 years ago: gosh, there is nothing to do here, such a half day park, they really need new rides and stuff

People about DHS 8 months ago: it is too darn crowded, what a disaster!


----------



## RamblingRabbit

yulilin3 said:


> *Adjusted park hours for Magic Kingdom Park:*
> 
> 
> *6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-9 p.m.
> *7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
> *Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Hollywood Studios:*
> 
> 
> *6-19: *9 a.m.-7 p.m.
> *Adjusted park hours for Disney’s Animal Kingdom:*
> 
> 
> *4-6, 11-13, 18-19: *8 a.m.-8 p.m.
> *7-10, 14-17: *8 a.m.-5 p.m.


Guess I'm not gonna see the Holliday tree of life


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> They really have no other option. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. If the vaccine holds, and Disneyland can open in June/July, the demand there from locals alone is going to be crazy.


At the same time -- there is the saying - "out of sight, out of mind" -- there will be many things in our culture (for some, not all) .. that we will realize we don't need back in our lives  since we've gone so long (almost a year) without them -- live sporting events, concerts, sports, going to the movies, cruises, going to giant theme parks.  

So .. for some things .. there probably won't be a "rush" to go back .. it will still take time for demand to get back to normal for a LOT of things once all restrictions are lifted everywhere.


----------



## rteetz

RamblingRabbit said:


> Guess I'm not gonna see the Holliday tree of life


You may not see it very long but it gets dark fairly early now that you should be able to see some of it.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> though if EF was available now as the only night time show and the first back after 6+ month absense I suspect the reception would be more positive
> 
> (and personally, as an admitted EPCOT fanboy - particulaly of the old attractions - I loved EF)



I more meant that Disney themselves didn’t market EF very well. I haven’t seen it, but the premise seems like it would appeal to the Epcot fanboys. But from the start Disney basically told people it was just a holdover show between Illuminations and Harmonious and it wasn’t important enough for people to make a trip to see, just wait for Harmonius.

And yeah, Epcot would definitely get a lot more reservations immediately if they said EF was coming back tomorrow. People flocked to MK to see “A Taste of Fireworks Spectacular” to fill the empty fireworksless void in their heart, so without a doubt Epcot would see an uptick of guests if they announced EF was coming back before HEA.


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> At the same time -- there is the saying - "out of sight, out of mind" -- there will be many things in our culture (for some, not all) .. that we will realize we don't need back in our lives  since we've gone so long (almost a year) without them -- live sporting events, concerts, sports, going to the movies, cruises, going to giant theme parks.
> 
> So .. for some things .. there probably won't be a "rush" to go back .. it will still take time for demand to get back to normal for a LOT of things once all restrictions are lifted everywhere.



Eh, maybe if you’ve always been lukewarm on those things to begin with. I for one cannot wait until I can go to a Yankee game again, go to Bethel, or SPAC for concerts, and go see a big blockbuster in the theaters (I’m seeing WW84 in IMAX on Christmas Day even if I have to drive to Connecticut to see it). The locals in SoCal that go to Disneyland are the type of fanatics that won’t think of it as Out of Sight, Out of Mind, and you see that with the crowds DTD sees every weekend


----------



## tlmadden73

Mit88 said:


> Eh, maybe if you’ve always been lukewarm on those things to begin with. I for one cannot wait until I can go to a Yankee game again, go to Bethel, or SPAC for concerts, and go see a big blockbuster in the theaters (I’m seeing WW84 in IMAX on Christmas Day even if I have to drive to Connecticut to see it). The locals in SoCal that go to Disneyland are the type of fanatics that won’t think of it as Out of Sight, Out of Mind, and you see that with the crowds DTD sees every weekend


Good point -- there are definitely uber fans in every category, but I just feel that uber fan demand won't make up for the lukewarm fans that may not return ever or take years before returning in the numbers from before. 

I mean with WW84 being shown on HBOMax on the same day as theaters-- that WILL start to shift consumer habits (of the lukewarm fans) toward wanting and expecting new movies to release on streaming services. 

Hopefully I am wrong -- as a lot of industries (like hotels and cruises and theme parks) need that demand to return in full force sooner than later as they just aren't built (in their current forms) to run on low capacity.


----------



## Mit88

tlmadden73 said:


> Good point -- there are definitely uber fans in every category, but I just feel that uber fan demand won't make up for the lukewarm fans that may not return ever or take years before returning in the numbers from before.
> 
> I mean with WW84 being shown on HBOMax on the same day as theaters-- that WILL start to shift consumer habits (of the lukewarm fans) toward wanting and expecting new movies to release on streaming services.
> 
> Hopefully I am wrong -- as a lot of industries (like hotels and cruises and theme parks) need that demand to return in full force sooner than later as they just aren't built (in their current forms) to run on low capacity.



You’re definitely right that the hardcore fans can’t make up for the demand that something like Disney needs/expects, we see that happening with WDW right now. But with DLR, they depend more on the local hardcore fanbase than WDW does, so when they reopen, the demand will be there right from the get go and allow them time for the general public to become comfortable with returning, which will definitely take time for a lot of people. They also only have 3 resorts, so it won’t look as jarring if they’re not selling hotel rooms as it is at WDW with many of theirs still empty, and some that aren’t even open yet.

Yes, there are many people that have already shifted to the comfort of the option of streaming, but there are still plenty of people that are only OK with streaming being a temporary option for new releases. If Disney holds out on Black Widow and it comes out in May, and a vaccine works and is widely distributed, I wouldn’t be remotely surprised if the movie comes close to 1B worldwide. We’re seeing with the Mandalorian that people HATE these things being spoiled on social media, so if Black Widow opens in theaters and not day and date on Disney+, people WILL go if there are theaters open for them to see it. Movies, Concerts, Theme Parks, etc are eventually going to have to force people out of their comfort zones of being homebody’s in order to survive. Now is not the time, but the time is quickly approaching before we lose them forever


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


Twice in COVID times I've gone to EP in late afternoon with the express intent of staying until closing... and twice I left an hour or more before that because I'd truly done all I wanted. It's a beautiful treat for me, but probably not so much for WDW!


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


I mean only for some people, at some booths, at specific times. Could it be any more targeted?  

We're (for now at least) planning to spend Christmas Eve from 6 pm to close at Epcot so low-ish crowds and discounted food sounds awesome.


----------



## Clockwork

Speaking of theaters Warner’s just announced they are streaming all their films for the next year day of release in theaters, i wonder if Disney will follow.


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> Speaking of theaters Warner’s just announced they are streaming all their films for the next year day of release in theaters, i wonder if Disney will follow.



Maybe, but doubtful. Disney doesn’t release as many movies a year as the other studios so they’re not AS backed up. They’re also not going to streaming only, they’re day and date like WW84 is and will only be available on streaming for 30 days


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Maybe, but doubtful. Disney doesn’t release as many movies a year as the other studios so they’re not AS backed up. They’re also not going to streaming only, they’re day and date like WW84 is and will only be available on streaming for 30 days


I said they were streaming day of release, I don’t know they did with Mulan and are going streaming only with Soul.


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> I said they were streaming day of release, I don’t know they did with Milan and are going streaming only with Soul.



thats 2 releases, potentially 3 if the Black Widow rumors are true. WB/ATT are reacting to the subscriber number that Disney+ has. Disney would like to get even more subscribers to Disney+, but they’re not in as desperate as a position as AT&T is to gain subscribers. Disney’s theatrical model is far more intricate than other studios, they’ve built it where almost all of their theatrical releases are big profit makers. Going straight to streaming with a full slate of 200M dollar movies would lose Disney a lot, a lot, a lot of money. Now, if we’re in March/April/May and things are still bad, they might have to do it just to get the movies out, but I’d bet Disney will be the last to hold on to theatrical dates for most of their movies. Maybe I’m wrong. But this current model is not a good one.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> thats 2 releases, potentially 3 if the Black Widow rumors are true. WB/ATT are reacting to the subscriber number that Disney+ has. Disney would like to get even more subscribers to Disney+, but they’re not in as desperate as a position as AT&T is to gain subscribers. Disney’s theatrical model is far more intricate than other studios, they’ve built it where almost all of their theatrical releases are big profit makers. Going straight to streaming with a full slate of 200M dollar movies would lose Disney a lot, a lot, a lot of money. Now, if we’re in March/April/May and things are still bad, they might have to do it just to get the movies out, but I’d bet Disney will be the last to hold on to theatrical dates for most of their movies. Maybe I’m wrong. But this current model is not a good one.


At this point they all are probably thinking some profit is better than no profit. They probably are all trying to think of new ways to package their releases.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Maybe, but doubtful. Disney doesn’t release as many movies a year as the other studios so they’re not AS backed up. They’re also not going to streaming only, they’re day and date like WW84 is and will only be available on streaming for 30 days


I don’t expect Disney to do this. I think they’ll be more deliberate. Some moves to Disney+ but not all.


----------



## Spridell

PrincessV said:


> Twice in COVID times I've gone to EP in late afternoon with the express intent of staying until closing... and twice I left an hour or more before that because I'd truly done all I wanted. It's a beautiful treat for me, but probably not so much for WDW!



Agree. I have purposely made some dining reservations closer to park closing just so I can be the only one around.  I did it last month ands its def a relaxing feeling walking around WS being the only people there.

but yeah not good for WDW


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> At this point they all are probably thinking some profit is better than no profit. They probably are all trying to think of new ways to package their releases.



And what if the vaccine works and we’re back to normal in June. Warner brothers easily loses Dune and Suicide Squad, 2 movies that would probably make a billion worldwide. The profit is also in hopes that people stay subscribed month to month, and people aren’t sharing accounts. They’re not profiting unless they acquire more subscribers in the next year than Netflix currently has


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> And what if the vaccine works and we’re back to normal in June. Warner brothers easily loses Dune and Suicide Squad, 2 movies that would probably make a billion worldwide. The profit is also in hopes that people stay subscribed month to month, and people aren’t sharing accounts. They’re not profiting unless they acquire more subscribers in the next year than Netflix currently has


If the vaccine works there’s no guarantee the theaters come back, they don’t need more subscribers than Netflix, they own the content, the servers and the fiber/wire going into homes all they need is to not lose subscribers and this may be the way to do it. Dune may be a billion dollar franchise, but from the directors previous films that’s not a guarantee, Suicide Squad isn’t either, James Gunn is a known by comic purists and Disney fans but the majority of people don’t know who he is. I’m also pretty sure Warner’s is afraid that it may lose money due to the performance of the last Harley Quinn movie.


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> If the vaccine works there’s no guarantee the theaters come back, they don’t need more subscribers than Netflix, they own the content, the servers and the fiber/wire going into homes all they need is to not lose subscribers and this may be the way to do it. Dune may be a billion dollar franchise, but from the directors previous films that’s not a guarantee, Suicide Squad isn’t either, James Gunn is a known by comic purists and Disney fans but the majority of people don’t know who he is. I’m also pretty sure Warner’s is afraid that it may lose money due to the performance of the last Harley Quinn movie.



How do you make a profit off a $15 a month subscription that doesn’t restrict multiple users. I have HBOMax and I’m sharing it with 5 people from 4 different states. And I’m sure I’m not the only one. These movies aren’t free to make or advertise whether they own them or not. The cost of their entire slate of 2021 movies is probably in the ballpark of $3B before marketing. Which means, and my math might be off, that they’d need around 200,000,000 new subscribers to break even. Now you probably cut that in half because there are some people that will still see the movie in theaters, but even 100,000,000 new subscribers isn’t exactly an easy task at hand


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> Dune and Suicide Squad, 2 movies that would probably make a billion worldwide


I think that’s pretty optimistic.  I’d be really surprised if Suicide Squad 2 outgrosses the Guardians of the Galaxy films, neither were all that close to a billion.  Dune has real potential to be a major flop, I hope it does well, but a billion seems like a stretch there too.


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> I think that’s pretty optimistic.  I’d be really surprised if Suicide Squad 2 outgrosses the Guardians of the Galaxy films, neither were all that close to a billion.  Dune has real potential to be a major flop, I hope it does well, but a billion seems like a stretch there too.



The first one made 750M WW and it’s regarded as one of the worst comic book movies ever made. Captain Marvel made over a Billion. Aladdin made over a Billion. Not comparing them, but 1B WW isn’t (at least in 2019) as mythical as it was even 5 years ago.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> How do you make a profit off a $15 a month subscription that doesn’t restrict multiple users. I have HBOMax and I’m sharing it with 5 people from 4 different states. And I’m sure I’m not the only one. These movies aren’t free to make or advertise whether they own them or not. The cost of their entire slate of 2021 movies is probably in the ballpark of $3B before marketing. Which means, and my math might be off, that they’d need around 200,000,000 new subscribers to break even. Now you probably cut that in half because there are some people that will still see the movie in theaters, but even 100,000,000 new subscribers isn’t exactly an easy task at hand


Look at the big picture without having the films out they lose merchandising, they lose residual rights and they also lose dvd/blu ray and PPV money. How many films have lost money in the theater and turned a profit thru other means. I’d also put money on it they start to crack down on stream sharing.


----------



## Mit88

Clockwork said:


> Look at the big picture without having the films out the lose merchandising, they lose residual rights and they also lose dvd/blu ray and PPV money. How many films have lost money in the theater and turned a profit thru other means. I’d also put money on it they start to crack down on stream sharing.



Typically it’s lower budget movies that gain a home audience years later that turn a profit on home video, cult following movies. If a movie like WW84 underperformed in theaters, it’s very unlikely that you’d see it eventually turn a profit because of home video sales.

Companies have claimed for years that they were going to crack down on stream sharing. Disney made that threat before Disney+ came out and realized they couldn’t do it.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/ 

This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> The first one made 750M WW and it’s regarded as one of the worst comic book movies ever made. Captain Marvel made over a Billion. Aladdin made over a Billion. Not comparing them, but 1B WW isn’t (at least in 2019) as mythical as it was even 5 years ago.


It’s certainly possible, I just don’t expect it to get there.


----------



## Clockwork

Mit88 said:


> Typically it’s lower budget movies that gain a home audience years later that turn a profit on home video, cult following movies. If a movie like WW84 underperformed in theaters, it’s very unlikely that you’d see it eventually turn a profit because of home video sales.
> 
> Companies have claimed for years that they were going to crack down on stream sharing. Disney made that threat before Disney+ came out and realized they couldn’t do it.


True but we are in unprecedented territory, theaters as of now are empty and most are only open on weekends, companies are trying to think outside the box, how is WW84 going to turn profit in theaters, when they aren’t doing full weekly viewing and also people aren’t going.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.



well, right now if there are people maskless in the photo they are not available at all, so this is way better than that option


----------



## Mit88

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.



They weren’t getting maskless photos anyway. This is good news for the people that were mad that other people on their ride vehicle not wearing their mask were the reason they weren’t getting pictures


----------



## Farro

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.



Is this because other people aren't getting photos? 

because otherwise it seems kind of silly for them to do this, it's better not to give them the picture at all.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Is this because other people aren't getting photos?
> 
> because otherwise it seems kind of silly for them to do this, it's better not to give them the picture at all.



It’s mostly for the people that are abiding to the rules that are being punished with no photo because other people aren’t listening to the rules


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> It’s mostly for the people that are abiding to the rules that are being punished with no photo because other people aren’t listening to the rules



Yes, I wasn't thinking about that.

I'm so lost on how things work, I couldn't think of rides where people would be sharing vehicles, but duh, ToT, Splash, Mine Train...I could go on...


----------



## Spridell

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.



Sorry but I agree with some of the responses on Twitter.

This one is a complete waste.  

This money could of been better used elsewhere


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Mit88 said:


> It’s mostly for the people that are abiding to the rules that are being punished with no photo because other people aren’t listening to the rules



Most likely this, but it makes my heart happy knowing that people are breaking the rules to try for a maskless photo then getting this to spite them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> they are still struggling to keep guests at Epcot until closing, it's been the problem since reopening


I’m really interested to see if park hopping changes that come 1/1


----------



## andyman8

Clockwork said:


> Speaking of theaters Warner’s just announced they are streaming all their films for the next year day of release in theaters, i wonder if Disney will follow.


I cannot overstate what an earthquake this is being perceived as in the media industry at the moment.


----------



## fatmanatee

Mit88 said:


> It’s mostly for the people that are abiding to the rules that are being punished with no photo because other people aren’t listening to the rules


Wait, they don't get a photo if *other* people aren't wearing masks? I figured this was a subtle message for people breaking the rules, basically that if you take your mask off for the ride photo we'll put one on for you so you might as well keep it on.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> I cannot overstate what an earthquake this is being perceived as in the media industry at the moment.



The fans of streaming are in a confined bubble and don’t see the reaction and feelings of a large majority of people that want the theatrical experience saved.

We kick and scream about Chapek and the layoffs. Lose the theater industry and let’s talk about the amount of layoffs there are.


----------



## Leigh L

fatmanatee said:


> Wait, they don't get a photo if *other* people aren't wearing masks? I figured this was a subtle message for people breaking the rules, basically that if you take your mask off for the ride photo we'll put one on for you so you might as well keep it on.


Nope, they never appear in MDE. We were missing several ride pics, at least a couple we saw who didn't have their mask on. The others missing we assumed people either removed or moved their masks down mid-ride.


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.


Glad Disney has IT working on the important stuff


----------



## TheMaxRebo

fatmanatee said:


> Wait, they don't get a photo if *other* people aren't wearing masks? I figured this was a subtle message for people breaking the rules, basically that if you take your mask off for the ride photo we'll put one on for you so you might as well keep it on.



yup - if anyone in the ride vehicle did not have their mask on than no one got the photos.  So the group that paid for Memory Maker and followed the rules is punished b/c another group didnt' follow rules

So I see this as mostly for that first groups' benefit - that they can still get their ride photos


----------



## Mit88

fatmanatee said:


> Wait, they don't get a photo if *other* people aren't wearing masks? I figured this was a subtle message for people breaking the rules, basically that if you take your mask off for the ride photo we'll put one on for you so you might as well keep it on.



If you’re in a ride vehicle where you’re in the same picture as another group, but the other group doesn’t have their mask on, or not wearing it correctly, you, or the other group will not have access to the photo.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Glad Disney has IT working on the important stuff



well, if it works like the photo on Space Ship Earth works than it is just a CM manually putting a digital mask on the people in the photo.  So likely wasn't a big IT Investment, but rather another job of a CM


----------



## Mit88

32,000 CMs is going to seem like nothing compared to what’s about to happen to the theater industry.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Clockwork said:


> Speaking of theaters Warner’s just announced they are streaming all their films for the next year day of release in theaters, i wonder if Disney will follow.



They are gambling big...but I think they'll win the gamble.

DOM theatrical for the 1st 6 months of 2021 is looking to be nonexistant.
DOM theaters, at least some will likely go bankrupt, shrinking the market.
AT&T is aware that at some point, there will be a shakeout on all these streaming plans - DOM folks will likely only pay for 2-3.  Right now, HBO Max is NOT gonna be one of them without a big change - this is that.

My spouse and I will be dropping Hulu and getting HBO Max on Dec 23 (when Hulu runs out and right before WW).  We've never even had HBO.  So, if there are many DOM folks like us, this wins and wins big.  If there isn't, it loses, but not as much as it would in a normal theatrical environment, which we'll likely never see again.  So, it's worth the gamble.

PS - This now also puts me on the fence for Disney+ - I prefer movies to shows, and I don't know if I wanna pay full price for D+ and HBO Max, when I get Netflix free by phone and Prime for shipping.  So, I'm one of those folks who just won't keep piling on streaming...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> The fans of streaming are in a confined bubble and don’t see the reaction and feelings of a large majority of people that want the theatrical experience saved.
> 
> We kick and scream about Chapek and the layoffs. Lose the theater industry and let’s talk about the amount of layoffs there are.



I just want to throw it out there that since we started having kids 5 years ago, the ONLY movies we see in a theater are family/kids movies. Pre-kids we went to a movie every Sunday night.

But to find and pay $$$ for a sitter, plus the $$$ for the movie & food, and then spend our valuable time out alone not even talking to each other for 2.5 hours ... we would pay a premium to be able to stream a new release at home after the kids go to bed. I want the theatrical experience saved. I do. But it’s very hard for us as parents to see all the R/PG-13 releases that we want to see. Family stuff? We’re there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> They are gambling big...but I think they'll win the gamble.
> 
> DOM theatrical for the 1st 6 months of 2021 is looking to be nonexistant.
> DOM theaters, at least some will likely go bankrupt, shrinking the market.
> AT&T is aware that at some point, there will be a shakeout on all these streaming plans - DOM folks will likely only pay for 2-3.  Right now, HBO Max is NOT gonna be one of them without a big change - this is that.
> 
> My spouse and I will be dropping Hulu and getting HBO Max on Dec 23 (when Hulu runs out and right before WW).  We've never even had HBO.  So, if there are many DOM folks like us, this wins and wins big.  If there isn't, it loses, but not as much as it would in a normal theatrical environment, which we'll likely never see again.  So, it's worth the gamble.
> 
> PS - This now also puts me on the fence for Disney+ - I prefer movies to shows, and I don't know if I wanna pay full price for D+ and HBO Max, when I get Netflix free by phone and Prime for shipping.  So, I'm one of those folks who just won't keep piling on streaming...



potentially a stupid question, but what is "DOM"?


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> potentially a stupid question, but what is "DOM"?



DOM = Domestic...HBO Max is currently only available in the US, so it only directly affects that market.  DOM is theater board shorthand, like WW (for Worldwide) and INT (for International)...


----------



## fatmanatee

Leigh L said:


> Nope, they never appear in MDE. We were missing several ride pics, at least a couple we saw who didn't have their mask on. The others missing we assumed people either removed or moved their masks down mid-ride.


Yikes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> DOM = Domestic...HBO Max is currently only available in the US, so it only directly affects that market. DOM is theater board shorthand, like WW (for Worldwide) and INT (for International)...



thanks - I was trying to figure out what it stood for like "Digital Only Media" or something


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> It’s mostly for the people that are abiding to the rules that are being punished with no photo because other people aren’t listening to the rules


Imagine paying for memory maker,  making an hour line on 7DMT and then not getting your pic cause the idiots behind are makskless. Yeah this is a good move


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> I just want to throw it out there that since we started having kids 5 years ago, the ONLY movies we see in a theater are family/kids movies. Pre-kids we went to a movie every Sunday night.
> 
> But to find and pay $$$ for a sitter, plus the $$$ for the movie & food, and then spend our valuable time out alone not even talking to each other for 2.5 hours ... we would pay a premium to be able to stream a new release at home after the kids go to bed. I want the theatrical experience saved. I do. But it’s very hard for us as parents to see all the R/PG-13 releases that we want to see. Family stuff? We’re there.



And I understand that but, and I want to use this word loosely because it’s going to seem like an attack but I don’t mean it that way, it’s kind of selfish.

1, as I stated above, the theatrical experience provides jobs to a lot of people, and a lot of younger people, a lot of which is needed to put them through college.

2. These movies are available at home 90 days after they’re in theater, so it’s not like theatrical is exclusive. Where we’re heading, streaming is looking to become exclusive.

3. These directors are making these movies to be seen in theaters, not at home. Same with some actors, though actors will take jobs no matter where their film is screened. But we’re going to see the end of film as an art and begin to see film as a media conveyor belt. More SharkNado, less Ford v. Ferrari.

In the end, we may see more movies, but of far less quality, and far less jobs being given out


----------



## xuxa777

Mit88 said:


> They really have no other option. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. If the vaccine holds, and Disneyland can open in June/July, the demand there from locals alone is going to be crazy.


If there are any locals left, many are moving out


----------



## rteetz

xuxa777 said:


> If there are any locals left, many are moving out


Lol maybe some but it’s not like hundreds of thousands are leaving.


----------



## The Pho

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.



I hope that they are just adding in generic blue masks here and not special Disney masks.  Otherwise this could have the opposite effect of what they want (people intentionally removing masks to see the Disney ones).


----------



## Violetspider

Mit88 said:


> 3. These directors are making these movies to be seen in theaters, not at home. Same with some actors, though actors will take jobs no matter where their film is screened. But we’re going to see the end of film as an art and begin to see film as a media conveyor belt. More SharkNado, less Ford v. Ferrari.
> 
> In the end, we may see more movies, but of far less quality, and far less jobs being given out


Totally agree! I can't imagine James Cameron would have spent a decade of time and astronomical amounts of money working on new technologies to film Avatar 2, 3 and 4, if he knew going in that the movies would never make it to a big screen. I wonder what's going around in his mind right now.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> Lol maybe some but it’s not like hundreds of thousands are leaving.



Right. Right now the local demand is insanely high. If some move away it’s still going to be really really really high.


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> I hope that they are just adding in generic blue masks here and not special Disney masks.  Otherwise this could have the opposite effect of what they want (people intentionally removing masks to see the Disney ones).



Thats actually a good point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> And I understand that but, and I want to use this word loosely because it’s going to seem like an attack but I don’t mean it that way, it’s kind of selfish.
> 
> 1, as I stated above, the theatrical experience provides jobs to a lot of people, and a lot of younger people, a lot of which is needed to put them through college.
> 
> 2. These movies are available at home 90 days after they’re in theater, so it’s not like theatrical is exclusive. Where we’re heading, streaming is looking to become exclusive.
> 
> 3. These directors are making these movies to be seen in theaters, not at home. Same with some actors, though actors will take jobs no matter where their film is screened. But we’re going to see the end of film as an art and begin to see film as a media conveyor belt. More SharkNado, less Ford v. Ferrari.
> 
> In the end, we may see more movies, but of far less quality, and far less jobs being given out



but wouldn't the job just shift?  not like media isn't being made, just more designed for streaming.  I am sure productions like Mandalorian or Game of Thrones employ tons of people as well .... if anything people are consuming more media in total not less.  And a lot of that streaming quality is increasing improving as well

I also think the theater experience will live on for a long time - at least for th big movies that benefit most from being seen in a theater.  Just might be fewer theaters in total but what are left are designed for those time of "epic" movies

(though, perhaps not my place to comment - both of your examples of movies (both good and bad) are ones I have not seen)


----------



## Mit88

Violetspider said:


> Totally agree! I can't imagine James Cameron would have spent a decade of time and astronomical amounts of money working on new technologies to film Avatar 2, 3 and 4, if he knew going in that the movies would never make it to a big screen. I wonder what's going around in his mind right now.



Christopher Nolan has even discussed retirement if the trend towards streaming continues.


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> Christopher Nolan has even discussed retirement if the trend towards streaming continues.


I really like how insistent he is towards the theatrical experience.   I could see him moving towards tighter budgets and sticking hard to theaters should things turn.    I’d hate to lose his output.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Spridell said:


> Sorry but I agree with some of the responses on Twitter.
> 
> This one is a complete waste.
> 
> This money could of been better used elsewhere


You might not think so if you were taking a grandma or grandpa who you knew it was their last trip.  Last time we took my dad it was their last trip and we didn't get the splash picture included in our photo's and I really wish we had as that was his favorite ride.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> but wouldn't the job just shift?  not like media isn't being made, just more designed for streaming.  I am sure productions like Mandalorian or Game of Thrones employ tons of people as well .... if anything people are consuming more media in total not less.  And a lot of that streaming quality is increasing improving as well
> 
> I also think the theater experience will live on for a long time - at least for th big movies that benefit most from being seen in a theater.  Just might be fewer theaters in total but what are left are designed for those time of "epic" movies
> 
> (though, perhaps not my place to comment - both of your examples of movies (both good and bad) are ones I have not seen)



I don’t see a job shift that would include Charlie the ticket ripper suddenly becoming a production assistant on a streaming movie set at age 16.

Those are just opposite end of the spectrum movies that I could think of lol. And both have their fan bases, film is subjective, I’m not here to judge the nature of the film, just the quality. With the goal shifting from theatrical cash to subscriber dollars, budgets are going to shrink, which will impact quality of some films. As technology grows, quality costs a lot of money. And while practical can do the trick in lower budget movies, like the Creed movies for example, blockbuster movies need that budget or else Vin Deasel ain’t going to Space in Fast15


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> Have you seen the RV yet? Do you know what it looks like?
> 
> The pontoons are fun. Are they perfect? No. It’s not part of a parade that’s been planned for years. I’m glad they have been able to find a doable way to do distanced appearances at AK, and it seems neat to see them float by.
> 
> Also, for years characters rode around World Showcase on a bus.



Ok,  here is the RV, pretty low rent, and much worse than the Double Decker on brand World Showcase bus, surprised it doesn't have the 800-RV4RENT number still on it.


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> but wouldn't the job just shift?  not like media isn't being made, just more designed for streaming.  I am sure productions like Mandalorian or Game of Thrones employ tons of people as well .... if anything people are consuming more media in total not less.  And a lot of that streaming quality is increasing improving as well
> 
> I also think the theater experience will live on for a long time - at least for th big movies that benefit most from being seen in a theater.  Just might be fewer theaters in total but what are left are designed for those time of "epic" movies
> 
> (though, perhaps not my place to comment - both of your examples of movies (both good and bad) are ones I have not seen)



It will probably lead to the 2nd tier of the industry getting huge pay cuts.  When it's not going theatrical, they'll look to save a ton of money of costs.  The easiest place to do that is on talent and effects.  For movies, talent may be relegated to one big salary, a few midtier ones, and everyone else at day rate.

Hollywood is gonna hurt.  I expect more overall jobs for acting for less overall pay - kinda like the gig economy, just at higher job rates...


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> I really like how insistent he is towards the theatrical experience.   I could see him moving towards tighter budgets and sticking hard to theaters should things turn.    I’d hate to lose his output.



Even Patty Jenkins basically insisted that, even though you can watch WW84 at home, to please, if it’s safe enough in your area to try and see it in theaters how it’s meant to be seen. While making a lot of money helps these directors continue to get paid an inordinate amount of money (wayyy more than a writer, I can tell you that from experience), it’s still their art. It’s like saying you saw everything at the MET because you saw all the exhibits through a google search. Sure, you _saw _the art, but you didn’t experience it, and that’s two completely different things


----------



## Tigger's ally

xuxa777 said:


> Ok,  here is the RV, pretty low rent, and much worse than the Double Decker on brand World Showcase bus, surprised it doesn't have the 800-RV4RENT number still on it.
> 
> View attachment 541844


Looks pretty good to me.  Especially since this is probably temporary.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup - if anyone in the ride vehicle did not have their mask on than no one got the photos.  So the group that paid for Memory Maker and followed the rules is punished b/c another group didnt' follow rules
> 
> So I see this as mostly for that first groups' benefit - that they can still get their ride photos


And hopefully the offending group doesn’t get a photo at all. I’d hate for people to be emboldened to misbehave knowing they’ll get a photo anyway.


----------



## Farro

xuxa777 said:


> Ok,  here is the RV, pretty low rent, and much worse than the Double Decker on brand World Showcase bus, surprised it doesn't have the 800-RV4RENT number still on it.
> 
> View attachment 541844



It looks exactly like I would think a caravan would look! 

I half expect a plume of smoke to come out when the doors open...


----------



## yulilin3

Tigger's ally said:


> Looks pretty good to me.  Especially since this is probably temporary.


It's this or just have them appear in the lobbies,  this is actually extra theming


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> It will probably lead to the 2nd tier of the industry getting huge pay cuts.  When it's not going theatrical, they'll look to save a ton of money of costs.  The easiest place to do that is on talent and effects.  For movies, talent may be relegated to one big salary, a few midtier ones, and everyone else at day rate.
> 
> Hollywood is gonna hurt.  I expect more overall jobs for acting for less overall pay - kinda like the gig economy, just at higher job rates...



I don't know - I think back to when Walt started doing TV and everyone thought he was nuts as it would kill the movie industry and obviously that didn't happen 

An added media doesn't mean the former has to end - but people will need to evolve


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Ok,  here is the RV, pretty low rent, and much worse than the Double Decker on brand World Showcase bus, surprised it doesn't have the 800-RV4RENT number still on it.
> 
> View attachment 541844



I don’t know, I think it’s kind of fun for a temporary dose of added magic at the resorts during a pandemic when there would otherwise be nothing. I know my kids would lose their minds if they saw the characters roll up in this at a resort.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The forever impacts on industries that are based around in person experiences are why it was so important and why it still is so important to have a unified response and not just let “personal responsibility” take control. Largely it failed, and we have pockets in places such as New Zealand that did well but otherwise? It sucks. It really sucks to see the entertainment industry (among so many other things) take what may be a permanent hit. 

Im sorry if this is too OT, thought it may be okay given the conversation about theatre and filmmaking right now. I’ll be sad to those go if that’s what it comes down to.


----------



## only hope

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.





sullivan.kscott said:


> And hopefully the offending group doesn’t get a photo at all. I’d hate for people to be emboldened to misbehave knowing they’ll get a photo anyway.



I was going to say that. The offending party shouldn’t get the photo. They should be met by security after they get off and escorted out of the park. But it’s great that other parties will maybe get their photo now.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> The forever impacts on industries that are based around in person experiences are why it was so important and why it still is so important to have a unified response and not just let “personal responsibility” take control. Largely it failed, and we have pockets in places such as New Zealand that did well but otherwise? It sucks. It really sucks to see the entertainment industry (among so many other things) take what may be a permanent hit.
> 
> Im sorry if this is too OT, thought it may be okay given the conversation about theatre and filmmaking right now. I’ll be sad to those go if that’s what it comes down to.



I agree with you. Theaters were having some issue pre-covid competing with streaming and the like not so much because people didn't want to go to the theater (though inconsiderate people in theaters were an impact) but the cost and that cost though was what created the money to create something like endgame. The cost is one reason moviepass did so well and after they collapsed the theaters started offering their own subscription programs (was with MP and am now with A-List). 

COVID though has really just increased the issues theaters already faced and I don't know what the backside of that side of things looks like. While I have a nice setup at home watching Black Widow for example on that vs in dolby cinemia or IMAX isn't close to the same. 

There are some industries that will recover and there are some that will be permanently changed.  in-person conventions are another that will be interesting to watch.  I wonder if some decide virtual is the better route to stay with?


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/new-...rder-to-likely-affect-disneyland-resort-soon/


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/new-...rder-to-likely-affect-disneyland-resort-soon/



*sigh*.  there was a time when DLR staying closed until end of the year seemed perposterous.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> I agree with you. Theaters were having some issue pre-covid competing with streaming and the like not so much because people didn't want to go to the theater (though inconsiderate people in theaters were an impact) but the cost and that cost though was what created the money to create something like endgame. The cost is one reason moviepass did so well and after they collapsed the theaters started offering their own subscription programs (was with MP and am now with A-List).
> 
> COVID though has really just increased the issues theaters already faced and I don't know what the backside of that side of things looks like. While I have a nice setup at home watching Black Widow for example on that vs in dolby cinemia or IMAX isn't close to the same.
> 
> There are some industries that will recover and there are some that will be permanently changed.  in-person conventions are another that will be interesting to watch.  I wonder if some decide virtual is the better route to stay with?



Well subscription programs such as A-List and Regals version were JUST starting to turn a corner into a profiting stream for those companies just as Covid hit. It would have been beneficial for both the company and consumer right around now.

as for conventions, I think you’ll see branch offs such as DC Fandome become a yearly, or bi-annual virtual convention, and wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if Disney has already started planning a Marvel version. But if it’s at all possible to return, conventions like SDCC and D23, the Star Wars one etc will return in physical form. San Diego I know relies heavily economically on SDCC and are in very big trouble if it doesn’t return


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Along the same lines as theatre and conventions, somewhat anxiously waiting to see how gate driven sports leagues make it out of this. Going to an NHL game was the last thing I did before it all shut down, since March I haven’t been able to shake the thought that the crowded arena and packed concourse area is something I may never see again, or it may be years.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Along the same lines as theatre and conventions, somewhat anxiously waiting to see how gate driven sports leagues make it out of this. Going to an NHL game was the last thing I did before it all shut down, since March I haven’t been able to shake the thought that the crowded arena and packed concourse area is something I may never see again, or it may be years.



Agree.  Some sports were already seeing some effect of how much easier and in some cases better things are just watching at home on a 4k TV.  You don't get the experience of being in a stadium but you may have a better view.  College is going to be interesti after people have had a year of just watchong at home on TV and how many are going to want to go back to going to the stadium after getting out of the normal routine.


----------



## osufeth24

DGsAtBLT said:


> Along the same lines as theatre and conventions, somewhat anxiously waiting to see how gate driven sports leagues make it out of this. Going to an NHL game was the last thing I did before it all shut down, since March I haven’t been able to shake the thought that the crowded arena and packed concourse area is something I may never see again, or it may be years.



Nah, those will be back the moment they can, which won't be that long.  Teams need those ticket revenues, concessions, etc.

I would be shocked if there aren't teams that do try for at least 75% attendance to start.

Not saying right or wrong, but I guarantee there will be some


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> Agree.  Some sports were already seeing some effect of how much easier and in some cases better things are just watching at home on a 4k TV.  You don't get the experience of being in a stadium but you may have a better view.  College is going to be interesti after people have had a year of just watchong at home on TV and how many are going to want to go back to going to the stadium after getting out of the normal routine.



Oh wow.  I live somewhat near Wrigley...no one wants to just watch on tv. Everyone want to get back to going to games. Nothing like it.

Same with football and hockey.

I mean, its an all day event...


----------



## rpb718

xuxa777 said:


> Ok,  here is the RV, pretty low rent, and much worse than the Double Decker on brand World Showcase bus, surprised it doesn't have the 800-RV4RENT number still on it.
> 
> View attachment 541844



Someone call Universal or Nickelodeon to see if they're missing an old van.  Still has the slime painted on the front half.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

rpb718 said:


> Someone call Universal or Nickelodeon to see if they're missing an old van.  Still has the slime painted on the front half.


Or they bought it from the old nick hotel


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Oh wow.  I live somewhat near Wrigley...no one wants to just watch on tv. Everyone want to get back to going to games. Nothing like it.
> 
> Same with football and hockey.
> 
> I mean, its an all day event...



We go to the occasional game - but so much effort and so expensive.  Been going to fewer and fewer over the years.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> We go to the occasional game - but so much effort and so expensive.  Been going to fewer and fewer over the years.



It's rabid here. 

Now Sox games however...put them on cable...


----------



## princesscinderella

https://apple.news/AQmtGhEcOToiPg2l1GhlFyg
This solves the mystery of the obstacle course in front of the castle a few weeks ago.

On another note I called Disney dining phone number to try to combine two reservations. When I got to the prompts to select what you are calling  about it had a mention of New Years Eve packages.  I selected that because that’s the night I was trying to combine reservations so if they were having new dining packages for NYE I was ready to switch.  The reservationist said she didn’t know anything about NYE packages.  So she put me on hold to find out more... it turns out the package is for a New Years themed gift basket with games to be delivered to your room for your own party.  I was not expecting that answer


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334662868432719873


----------



## jemtx

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334662868432719873


The link is gone. What was it?


----------



## Krandor

osufeth24 said:


> Nah, those will be back the moment they can, which won't be that long.  Teams need those ticket revenues, concessions, etc.
> 
> I would be shocked if there aren't teams that do try for at least 75% attendance to start.



75% is in effect no social distancing.  If you are going to do 75 may as well do 100.  75% really does nothing.  and it isn't really just the seating.. it is ingress, egress, concessions at period/quarter breaks, etc.


----------



## rteetz

jemtx said:


> The link is gone. What was it?


Disney tweeted that they began filming for the Christmas special today.


----------



## rteetz

jemtx said:


> The link is gone. What was it?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334663304917233665


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> Along the same lines as theatre and conventions, somewhat anxiously waiting to see how gate driven sports leagues make it out of this. Going to an NHL game was the last thing I did before it all shut down, since March I haven’t been able to shake the thought that the crowded arena and packed concourse area is something I may never see again, or it may be years.


It won't be that long at all as others have said. Australia had a rugby match with a full house of a couple of weeks ago, almost 50,000 fans. The situation is obviously better there, but people will come back sooner than later. Definitely looking forward to those days again at Disney.
.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-of-origin-sporting-event-crowd-b1724931.html


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> *sigh*.  there was a time when DLR staying closed until end of the year seemed perposterous.


Read that news and went straight to get my hair cut after work. (Stylist tried to hold it together but what a horrible day to be in that business.) This would have slammed DLR financially had they opened. I wonder if this potentially happening was why theme parks/Disney decided not to pursue legal action?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> *sigh*.  there was a time when DLR staying closed until end of the year seemed perposterous.


Omg- what does this do to GCH DVC? People are not staying there for essential reasons


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> And I understand that but, and I want to use this word loosely because it’s going to seem like an attack but I don’t mean it that way, it’s kind of selfish.
> 
> 1, as I stated above, the theatrical experience provides jobs to a lot of people, and a lot of younger people, a lot of which is needed to put them through college.
> 
> 2. These movies are available at home 90 days after they’re in theater, so it’s not like theatrical is exclusive. Where we’re heading, streaming is looking to become exclusive.
> 
> 3. These directors are making these movies to be seen in theaters, not at home. Same with some actors, though actors will take jobs no matter where their film is screened. But we’re going to see the end of film as an art and begin to see film as a media conveyor belt. More SharkNado, less Ford v. Ferrari.
> 
> In the end, we may see more movies, but of far less quality, and far less jobs being given out


1. Theater jobs pay minimum wage.  They aren’t putting anyone through college.
2. I don’t think this makes streaming exclusive at all.  It just puts it on the same level as the theater.
3.  The directors may make movies for theaters, but when it isn’t safe to go to the theater, a home release is a good substitute.


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Read that news and went straight to get my hair cut after work. (Stylist tried to hold it together but what a horrible day to be in that business.) This would have slammed DLR financially had they opened. I wonder if this potentially happening was why theme parks/Disney decided not to pursue legal action?


Disney and Newsom missed their window for the reopening. Even Disney knows -- with where things are now and where they seem to be going -- that staying quiet for the next few months is the best option.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Disney and Newsom missed their window for the reopening. Even Disney knows -- with where things are now and where they seem to be going -- that staying quiet for the next few months is the best option.



I think that window closed around August/September. There was still a tiny bit of hope in early October, but even then it was very optimistic hope. The reality is the best case now is when the vaccine is widely available, so around July-August at the earliest. Even if things get better in February, I think Newsom is going to want to air on the safe side and wait it out until a vaccine, which might ruffle some Disney and Universal feathers again.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I think that window closed around August/September. There was still a tiny bit of hope in early October, but even then it was very optimistic hope. The reality is the best case now is when the vaccine is widely available, so around July-August at the earliest. Even if things get better in February, I think Newsom is going to want to air on the safe side and wait it out until a vaccine, which might ruffle some Disney and Universal feathers again.



The good part is we have some viable vaccines that seem to work really really well. UK has already approved one and US will likely follow in the next week or two I'd bet and then it becomes a supply/distribution issue. There is light at the end of the tunnel but the tunnel is still longer then many (like myself) wish it was. 

I speculated this on the rundisney forum earlier so I'll add it here to but it wouldn't shock me that in Q3/Q4 or 2021 things try to go back to normal but require proof of vacination.  I could see rundisney wine & Dine being in that category... run the race but only with people with proof of vaccination.  Sporting events and the like I could see do the same.


----------



## KBoopaloo

xuxa777 said:


> It won't be that long at all as others have said. Australia had a rugby match with a full house of a couple of weeks ago, almost 50,000 fans. The situation is obviously better there, but people will come back sooner than later. Definitely looking forward to those days again at Disney.
> .
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-of-origin-sporting-event-crowd-b1724931.html


Australia has had something like 27,000 cases total nationwide since January. We had over 200,000 TODAY. While I agree that things like sporting events and concerts will ramp up again quickly once a vaccine is widely available sometime next year, using an example from a country that never came close to having the kind of outbreak we’ve had is not at all comparable.


----------



## Krandor

KBoopaloo said:


> Australia has had something like 27,000 cases total nationwide since January. We had over 200,000 TODAY. While I agree that things like sporting events and concerts will ramp up again quickly once a vaccine is widely available sometime next year, using an example from a country that never came close to having the kind of outbreak we’ve had is not at all comparable.



I am going to get the vaccine as soon as I can as long as the scientists like Fauchi say it looks safe and good to go. At that point I'm fine going back to crowded locations after I get that done. 

But yes australia is not at all the same.   Of course Xuxa is also one that though Disney was only going to require masks for a short period of time and the pressure from CMs and he public would end that really really quickly.  Yet here we are and masks are still required and don't look to be going away soon.


----------



## rteetz

https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/ab...-adapt-to-changes-in-our-business-1234846110/


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/ab...-adapt-to-changes-in-our-business-1234846110/


Yes, the 4k additional layoffs from the SEC report seem to be mostly from areas outside of DPEP. ESPN has seen layoffs, various divisions of ABC/Walt Disney Television (including the aforementioned ABC News) are starting to see some and expecting more, and Walt Disney Studios will supposedly see some early next year.
It is worth noting that Disney has been sort of unusual in that, up until now, the (drastic) layoffs have been concentrated in the parks business. Other companies have opted to do more widespread reductions (like 10% of overall workforce). ABC News is also certainly not the only broadcast news organization to see layoffs as a result of COVID-19.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/ab...-adapt-to-changes-in-our-business-1234846110/



Sucks for all involved.   I hope and think things will improve next year but there are jobs that will be lost that are never coming back.


----------



## xuxa777

KBoopaloo said:


> Australia has had something like 27,000 cases total nationwide since January. We had over 200,000 TODAY. While I agree that things like sporting events and concerts will ramp up again quickly once a vaccine is widely available sometime next year, using an example from a country that never came close to having the kind of outbreak we’ve had is not at all comparable.


Which is why I said the situation is better there.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> The good part is we have some viable vaccines that seem to work really really well. UK has already approved one and US will likely follow in the next week or two I'd bet and then it becomes a supply/distribution issue. There is light at the end of the tunnel but the tunnel is still longer then many (like myself) wish it was.
> 
> I speculated this on the rundisney forum earlier so I'll add it here to but it wouldn't shock me that in Q3/Q4 or 2021 things try to go back to normal but require proof of vacination.  I could see rundisney wine & Dine being in that category... run the race but only with people with proof of vaccination.  Sporting events and the like I could see do the same.



I think we’re looking at a pretty long line ahead of Gen Pop receiving the vaccine. Why it’s even an argument that the priority list is the way it is is beyond me, but that’s a whole different conversation. I think MAYBE in the April-May-June area it’ll be widely distributed in the US, and that might even be hopefully optimistic. And then of course you need a certain % of the population to take it in order to get things really rolling again. As I’ve said before, I’m personally not afraid of a vaccine, but if I’m being honest, it’s a little sketchy that this all came together in a matter of 8 months. So many other things are still lingering out there decades later with no vaccine or cure. So I wouldn’t blame people for being weary at first, even if it means a slower return to normalcy, there could be long term effects that are catastrophic. I’ll feel a little better if by April/May, those that have taken it are healthy and experiencing no side effects, but that doesn’t mean the health and safety of those that take it are out of the woods. It could be years before we see any side effects.

Agreed on proof of Vaccination though. Theme park and Hotel use might be a little tough to require vaccination proof, but they absolutely could for RunDisney events, and they’d still sell out immediately. Same for sporting events and concerts (I know Ticketmaster plans on utilizing that)


----------



## Mit88

Oh no...Shuri


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I think we’re looking at a pretty long line ahead of Gen Pop receiving the vaccine. Why it’s even an argument that the priority list is the way it is is beyond me, but that’s a whole different conversation. I think MAYBE in the April-May-June area it’ll be widely distributed in the US, and that might even be hopefully optimistic. And then of course you need a certain % of the population to take it in order to get things really rolling again. As I’ve said before, I’m personally not afraid of a vaccine, but if I’m being honest, it’s a little sketchy that this all came together in a matter of 8 months. So many other things are still lingering out there decades later with no vaccine or cure. So I wouldn’t blame people for being weary at first, even if it means a slower return to normalcy, there could be long term effects that are catastrophic. I’ll feel a little better if by April/May, those that have taken it are healthy and experiencing no side effects, but that doesn’t mean the health and safety of those that take it are out of the woods. It could be years before we see any side effects.
> 
> Agreed on proof of Vaccination though. Theme park and Hotel use might be a little tough to require vaccination proof, but they absolutely could for RunDisney events, and they’d still sell out immediately. Same for sporting events and concerts (I know Ticketmaster plans on utilizing that)



Not to mention they need to do the adolescent age 12-17 trials followed by the under 12 trials. What if it doesn’t get approved for adolescents or the younger set?

Vaccine is a bright light in the distance to help provide a path to normalcy. I am pro vaccine. I’m cautiously optimistic about this. I like seeing good news about it. But it’s going to be a while before all adults can get it, even longer before kids can (hopefully it will be safe and get approved for them.)


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Not to mention they need to do the adolescent age 12-17 trials followed by the under 12 trials. What if it doesn’t get approved for adolescents or the younger set?
> 
> Vaccine is a bright light in the distance to help provide a path to normalcy. I am pro vaccine. I’m cautiously optimistic about this. I like seeing good news about it. But it’s going to be a while before all adults can get it, even longer before kids can (hopefully it will be safe and get approved for them.)



I thought they had the 12-17 age range and it was just 12 and under than remained. I must have misheard


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I thought they had the 12-17 age range and it was just 12 and under than remained. I must have misheard



You’re right! I was the one who misheard. Pfizer apparently started 12-17 in October.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I think we’re looking at a pretty long line ahead of Gen Pop receiving the vaccine. Why it’s even an argument that the priority list is the way it is is beyond me, but that’s a whole different conversation. I think MAYBE in the April-May-June area it’ll be widely distributed in the US, and that might even be hopefully optimistic. And then of course you need a certain % of the population to take it in order to get things really rolling again. As I’ve said before, I’m personally not afraid of a vaccine, but if I’m being honest, it’s a little sketchy that this all came together in a matter of 8 months. So many other things are still lingering out there decades later with no vaccine or cure. So I wouldn’t blame people for being weary at first, even if it means a slower return to normalcy, there could be long term effects that are catastrophic. I’ll feel a little better if by April/May, those that have taken it are healthy and experiencing no side effects, but that doesn’t mean the health and safety of those that take it are out of the woods. It could be years before we see any side effects.
> 
> Agreed on proof of Vaccination though. Theme park and Hotel use might be a little tough to require vaccination proof, but they absolutely could for RunDisney events, and they’d still sell out immediately. Same for sporting events and concerts (I know Ticketmaster plans on utilizing that)




Also I just heard from a friend who works at a university who was informed that even after the vaccine is widely available they they will still be maintaining social distancing and requiring masks, b/c the vaccine doesn't make you immune, it just lessens the chance of getting it and lessens the symptoms but even with the vaccine that if you have it you can still pass it to others 

Just made me think that it make sense - not like the regular flu shot makes you completely immune to the seasonal flu - but also that is another reason Disney may require masks and stuff for a lot longer than people might think they need to


----------



## Farro

Guys, all I'm going to say about the vaccine is that please read official/verified/ information about it from trusted sources. Not hearsay. 

There is already a lot of misinformation going around - I see it even on these boards already - and it's so, so important that people get this vaccine. It wasn't rushed if you research how it came about. We all listen to Fauci, so listen to him now.

I will purposely stay out of this conversation because it's something I'm super passionate about.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also I just heard from a friend who works at a university who was informed that even after the vaccine is widely available they they will still be maintaining social distancing and requiring masks, b/c the vaccine doesn't make you immune, it just lessens the chance of getting it and lessens the symptoms but even with the vaccine that if you have it you can still pass it to others
> 
> Just made me think that it make sense - not like the regular flu shot makes you completely immune to the seasonal flu - but also that is another reason Disney may require masks and stuff for a lot longer than people might think they need to


It's not true though

"
Asked someone who's in biomedical about it and this was the response 

" 


> expand...


The current seasonal flu vaccine is one of the worst vaccines for efficacy, it usually provides between 40-60% protection. This is due to so many strains and mutations, however better universal flu vaccines are coming that should have much better protection and not be needed each year.

COVID vaccines using mRNA are looking at 94+% effective and may be close to 100% effective at preventing severe disease. Also the MOA of mRNA and the relative stability of COVID means vaccination should last for several years or longer.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Oh no...Shuri



That was disappointing to say the least...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> It's not true though
> 
> "
> Asked someone who's in biomedical about it and this was the response
> 
> "
> 
> The current seasonal flu vaccine is one of the worst vaccines for efficacy, it usually provides between 40-60% protection. This is due to so many strains and mutations, however better universal flu vaccines are coming that should have much better protection and not be needed each year.
> 
> COVID vaccines using mRNA are looking at 94+% effective and may be close to 100% effective at preventing severe disease. Also the MOA of mRNA and the relative stability of COVID means vaccination should last for several years or longer.



Interesting - he works at a major, major university and this is what they were informed and that masks and social distancing would be in place for at least all of 2021


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Also I just heard from a friend who works at a university who was informed that even after the vaccine is widely available they they will still be maintaining social distancing and requiring masks, b/c the vaccine doesn't make you immune, it just lessens the chance of getting it and lessens the symptoms but even with the vaccine that if you have it you can still pass it to others
> 
> Just made me think that it make sense - not like the regular flu shot makes you completely immune to the seasonal flu - but also that is another reason Disney may require masks and stuff for a lot longer than people might think they need to



That makes sense, but I think the reality is going to be different and accelerated.  

I will commend colleges, schools and businesses for taking the long approach, but Disney is still a tourist destination.  It's going to be interesting to see what happens to people when they actually have the vaccine.   It's hard to imagine that people with the vaccine won't feel a degree of invincibility and will accept masks wearing for a longer period of time.

My prediction:  The social distancing protocols and masks will fade away at Disney World by the end of 2021.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting - he works at a major, major university and this is what they were informed and that masks and social distancing would be in place for at least all of 2021


I mean that part could easily be true.  But I'm just saying it won't be because of the effectiveness of the vaccines


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I mean that part could easily be true.  But I'm just saying it won't be because of the effectiveness of the vaccines



It will be in effect until enough people get vaccinated. Or if we see deaths and hospitalizations drop (which is the hope with vaccinating long term care residents first), then masks/etc could drop sooner.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I mean that part could easily be true.  But I'm just saying it won't be because of the effectiveness of the vaccines



Well, that was the reason they were provided - that people can still infect others even after taking the vaccine ..


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, that was the reason they were provided - that people can still infect others even after taking the vaccine ..



No one knows that yet, it's still being studied in the test groups. But that point would be null and void if everyone who can get vaccinated, gets vaccinated! 

That's why they are saying masks, etc. would still need to be in effect until the vaccine is widely available to all - which Fauci predicts April in to May. He said if everyone did their part with vaccinations, we could see "normal" life by end of summer!

So that's why I said earlier in thread - maybe by Fall, Disney can reduce mask usage to indoor only if they still want to be safe...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Guys, all I'm going to say about the vaccine is that please read official/verified/ information about it from trusted sources. Not hearsay.
> 
> There is already a lot of misinformation going around - I see it even on these boards already - and it's so, so important that people get this vaccine. It wasn't rushed if you research how it came about. We all listen to Fauci, so listen to him now.
> 
> I will purposely stay out of this conversation because it's something I'm super passionate about.



Pretty amazing what can happen when red tape is largely removed and money isn’t a barrier.

For people worried about unknown long term effects of the vaccine, I would suggest taking a deep dive into what we know are lingering effects of Covid that are not unknown. I for one know which I would rather “gamble” with every single time.


----------



## Mit88

That’s a tough sell on people that are already on the fence of taking the vaccine to say “We’ll give you the vaccine, and everyone can take it, but  pre-pandemic normalcy in distancing and mask usage procedures will still not be present”. We’re already seeing covid-fatigue run rampant around this country. Introduce a vaccine, make it widely available and still tell people that they can’t return at least to a certain level of normalcy...I don’t envision that going over very well


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> That’s a tough sell on people that are already on the fence of taking the vaccine to say “We’ll give you the vaccine, and everyone can take it, but  pre-pandemic normalcy in distancing and mask usage procedures will still not be present”. We’re already seeing covid-fatigue run rampant around this country. Introduce a vaccine, make it widely available and still tell people that they can’t return at least to a certain level of normalcy...I don’t envision that going over very well



Yes this is exactly what I was trying to say, that you covered way more eloquently then I did.

Fatigue is already here.  Masks are paramount right now, it's the only preventable measure we really have right now.   That "mindset" goes out the window when you get the 2nd shot.  

Tourism is another beast...

I'd look to the cruise industry first.  They have to exercise the most caution.  Would you take a cruise if you had to wear masks all the time?


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> Yes this is exactly what I was trying to say, that you covered way more eloquently then I did.
> 
> Fatigue is already here.  Masks are paramount right now, it's the only preventable measure we really have right now.   That "mindset" goes out the window when you get the 2nd shot.
> 
> Tourism is another beast...
> 
> I'd look to the cruise industry first.  They have to exercise the most caution.  Would you take a cruise if you had to wear masks all the time?



There is no way the general public will tolerate masks and such once they can choose to get the vaccine. Once hospitalizations and deaths lower masks will go away ,and just like now it wont look the same everywhere. Covid isn't going away but if the people likely to have the worst case outcomes are vaccinated it  will not be nearly as big of an issue.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> That’s a tough sell on people that are already on the fence of taking the vaccine to say “We’ll give you the vaccine, and everyone can take it, but  pre-pandemic normalcy in distancing and mask usage procedures will still not be present”. We’re already seeing covid-fatigue run rampant around this country. Introduce a vaccine, make it widely available and still tell people that they can’t return at least to a certain level of normalcy...I don’t envision that going over very well



That was my response to my friend. - how that could be a rough sell if someone has taken the vaccine as has a majority of the population, but saying the safety protocols are still in place 

Just was sharing as an example of another large institution and how they are looking at it and another data point from r that at least some of these protocols could be in place at Disney for longer than (at least some) people think is necessary


----------



## LSUmiss

babydoll65 said:


> Not sure if you have a Disney visa but I'm staying at the Riviera in February 2/9-2/13 and got a 45% off room discount. We're doing a split stay and staying at Gran Destino Tower 2/4-2/9 and also got a 40% room discount so we changed from a standard view to a water view PLUS added parkhoppers and still got a little bit of money back. At the Riviera we went from a deluxe studio to a one bedroom villa with no additional cost
> Maybe they will offer a Disney visa promo during the time your going.


How did you get the discount? Do you just call & ask about it?


----------



## rteetz

I understand a vaccine is part of the “endgame” here but at the same time this is not the place to be discussing the ins and outs of one or all of them.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Along the same lines as theatre and conventions, somewhat anxiously waiting to see how gate driven sports leagues make it out of this. Going to an NHL game was the last thing I did before it all shut down, since March I haven’t been able to shake the thought that the crowded arena and packed concourse area is something I may never see again, or it may be years.



I think the open air arenas will be the first to push upwards in capacity.  But to your point, the concourse crowding issue is very concerning.  I'm still holding onto a cancelled event credit hoping to score more front row tickets to a Saints game next year.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> I think the open air arenas will be the first to push upwards in capacity.  But to your point, the concourse crowding issue is very concerning.  I'm still holding onto a cancelled event credit hoping to score more front row tickets to a Saints game next year.


Do you foresee some form of Disney’s mobile order, with an arrival window, working for sporting events?  It seems to me that it could help at least during scheduled breaks in play (half innings, quarter/halftime, etc).


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> I understand a vaccine is part of the “endgame” here but at the same time this is not the place to be discussing the ins and outs of one or all of them.


Sorry for joining the rabbit’s path.


----------



## yulilin3

You can tell I check the Disney casting site every day 
Today 4 positions are posted for GHRO (seasonal) main responsibility is to verify employment authorization. Preferred qualification is proficiency in a second language.
Are they getting ready to hire again? and if so why not rehire those that have been laid off where their documents have already been verified?
maybe I'm thinking too much into it, the other thing is that it's a seasonal thing.
Anyways maybe something to discuss and stray away a bit from the vaccine talk


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Do you foresee some form of Disney’s mobile order, with an arrival window, working for sporting events?  It seems to me that it could help at least during scheduled breaks in play (half innings, quarter/halftime, etc).



Mobile ordering with tens of thousands of inebriated sports fans probably doesn’t work as well as at Disney. Most of those people probably can’t read the pictures on their screens by halftime let alone make an order


----------



## hertamaniac

sullivan.kscott said:


> Do you foresee some form of Disney’s mobile order, with an arrival window, working for sporting events?  It seems to me that it could help at least during scheduled breaks in play (half innings, quarter/halftime, etc).



You still have the restroom crowding to contend with (there's no app to order that).


----------



## jemtx

yulilin3 said:


> You can tell I check the Disney casting site every day
> Today 4 positions are posted for GHRO (seasonal) main responsibility is to verify employment authorization. Preferred qualification is proficiency in a second language.
> Are they getting ready to hire again? and if so why not rehire those that have been laid off where their documents have already been verified?
> maybe I'm thinking too much into it, the other thing is that it's a seasonal thing.
> Anyways maybe something to discuss and stray away a bit from the vaccine talk


Sorry. What is GHRO?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> Do you foresee some form of Disney’s mobile order, with an arrival window, working for sporting events?  It seems to me that it could help at least during scheduled breaks in play (half innings, quarter/halftime, etc).



maybe more increasing mobile ordering where they would bring the food to your seat?


----------



## babydoll65

LSUmiss said:


> How did you get the discount? Do you just call & ask about it?


I was actually calling to add the parkhopper to my tickets and she noticed that I had booked both parts of my stay with my Disney visa. And since the 2 resorts I'm staying at fell under the offer, I was able to get the discount on both. I got 45% off the Riviera which was really good and 40% of Gran Destino. But you do have to call to take advantage of it. It's not something that can be done online.


----------



## yulilin3

jemtx said:


> Sorry. What is GHRO?


Global Human Resources
https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/celebration/ghro-associate-seasonal/391/18159923


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> You can tell I check the Disney casting site every day
> Today 4 positions are posted for GHRO (seasonal) main responsibility is to verify employment authorization. *Preferred qualification is proficiency in a second language.*
> Are they getting ready to hire again? and if so why not rehire those that have been laid off where their documents have already been verified?
> maybe I'm thinking too much into it, the other thing is that it's a seasonal thing.
> Anyways maybe something to discuss and stray away a bit from the vaccine talk



Did it specify language? Meaning just one specifically or all languages?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Did it specify language? Meaning just one specifically or all languages?


yes, Spanish, Haitian Creole, Portuguese 
Which basically excludes world showcase (aside from Mexico) it sounds more the basic custodial, housekeeping that they usual hire


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> Global Human Resources
> https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/celebration/ghro-associate-seasonal/391/18159923


Forgive my ignorance on this one, but would that include the Cultural Rep program in EPCOT, DCL staffing (though not seasonal), or something else?

-you just answered my question

To the Haitian specifically, I've never noticed so many CM from that country until I started reading name tags at the drink stations Thanksgiving week.  They were the overwhelming majority of that staff, at least at AoA.


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Forgive my ignorance on this one, but would that include the Cultural Rep program in EPCOT, DCL staffing (though not seasonal), or something else?
> 
> -you just answered my question
> 
> To the Haitian specifically, I've never noticed so many CM from that country until I started reading name tags at the drink stations Thanksgiving week.  They were the overwhelming majority of that staff, at least at AoA.


I'm not sure, I don't think CP is hired this way, I think it's all done through their dedicated site (maybe anyone who has done the CP can chime in)
The 4 posting positions are seasonal, the people they will hire I'm not sure if they will be seasonal, which is what made me curious. They are hiring these HR people seasonally for a global hiring position to verify employment authorization


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Forgive my ignorance on this one, but would that include the Cultural Rep program in EPCOT, DCL staffing (though not seasonal), or something else?
> 
> -you just answered my question
> 
> To the Haitian specifically, I've never noticed so many CM from that country until I started reading name tags at the drink stations Thanksgiving week.  They were the overwhelming majority of that staff, at least at AoA.


Haitians seem to be hired for custodial and housekeeping, most likely for their struggle with English, they learn the basics on how to answer basic questions of guests but pretty much they are not as approached as other positions


----------



## MrsBooch

I remembered something from our trip that I wanted to comment on because it was brought up here before - for the first time in a while I saw a CM in the park as guest facing (she was directing traffic in between the snaked lines in Pandora) wearing Hijab. Maybe this is a step toward inclusion key? Or maybe I'm ignorant and didn't pay attention before that comment was made here?


----------



## yulilin3

Can't post directly and I'm sure a DPB story will pop up soon but they are hyping up the Investors day conference where they would reveal more info on Star streaming service the conference is expected to last 4 hours and also a new story about extending the theme park experience to the resorts with the use of technology


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Can't post directly and I'm sure a DPB story will pop up soon but they are hyping up the Investors day conference where they would reveal more info on Star streaming service the conference is expected to last 4 hours and also a new story about extending the theme park experience to the resorts with the use of technology


Isn’t Star just a combo of Hulu and Disney+ for international audiences? I remember being a bit confused about it on the 3rd quarter earnings call when Chapek was talking about it so much.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> Isn’t Star just a combo of Hulu and Disney+ for international audiences? I remember being a bit confused about it on the 3rd quarter earnings call when Chapek was talking about it so much.


I didn't pay attention, they are just hyping this conference up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> I remembered something from our trip that I wanted to comment on because it was brought up here before - for the first time in a while I saw a CM in the park as guest facing (she was directing traffic in between the snaked lines in Pandora) wearing Hijab. Maybe this is a step toward inclusion key? Or maybe I'm ignorant and didn't pay attention before that comment was made here?



I know I had mentioned this before as if the new Key could lead to more of this being accepted as part of the "Disney Look" - it was pointed out to me that religeous head covereings were already allowed but I suspect just things like this being viewed as more acceptable and "core" to the philisophy that it will attract more people that might previously of been concerned that they would not be allowed and thus we would see more


----------



## LSUmiss

Wendy12 said:


> Here‘s an online link for the Visa discount:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/disney-visa-cardmember-room/


Thanks! Saved an extra $225 on what was already a great price!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> You can tell I check the Disney casting site every day
> Today 4 positions are posted for GHRO (seasonal) main responsibility is to verify employment authorization. Preferred qualification is proficiency in a second language.
> Are they getting ready to hire again? and if so why not rehire those that have been laid off where their documents have already been verified?
> maybe I'm thinking too much into it, the other thing is that it's a seasonal thing.
> Anyways maybe something to discuss and stray away a bit from the vaccine talk


Some of the positions laid off do have first rights when Disney does rehire. My guess is if these are seasonal they don’t have to do that.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think CP is hired this way, I think it's all done through their dedicated site (maybe anyone who has done the CP can chime in)
> The 4 posting positions are seasonal, the people they will hire I'm not sure if they will be seasonal, which is what made me curious. They are hiring these HR people seasonally for a global hiring position to verify employment authorization



Is it weird they would be hiring for just "seasonal" positions now? I mean by the time interviews, background checks, etc. are done, the season is over!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

looks like they are expanding the "shop in store" ability pretty quickly - already available at Everything POP now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334898294137479170


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> looks like they are expanding the "shop in store" ability pretty quickly - already available at Everything POP now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334898294137479170


I’m all for saving time and convenience, so long as this doesn’t turn WDW into a do it yourself experience. I still want CM on the floor, helping guests with selections and checking back rooms for stock, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Is it weird they would be hiring for just "seasonal" positions now? I mean by the time interviews, background checks, etc. are done, the season is over!



could seasonal just mean "short term"?  If it is for housekeeping they might need more staff for when they reopen one of the All Stars in early February - but perhaps they don't want to commit to full hires just yet


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’m all for saving time and convenience, so long as this doesn’t turn WDW into a do it yourself experience. I still want CM on the floor, helping guests with selections and checking back rooms for stock, etc.



agreed - I am sure that the end goal woudl be for Disney to save $ by having less CMs employhed in total ... but hopefully they continue to have plenty that are still providing guest services to help their experience  and doing things they can't do on their own, etc.  So more just shifting some rolls than terminating all of them


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I'm not sure, I don't think CP is hired this way, I think it's all done through their dedicated site (maybe anyone who has done the CP can chime in)
> The 4 posting positions are seasonal, the people they will hire I'm not sure if they will be seasonal, which is what made me curious. They are hiring these HR people seasonally for a global hiring position to verify employment authorization


CPs and IPs also pass through Global HR for verification of work authorization. That said, given that the staff for those programs has been decimated at this point, I’d think we’d need to see postings for program coordinators, service center staff, etc before they restart those (and given the difficulty many colleges and universities are having, I don’t see them jumping back into those programs immediately).

I’m not super familiar with the structure of Disney HR but my understanding is that there are more seasonal positions there than in most other lines of business at WDW. In recent years, it’s become something of a rarity to see a seasonal CM (though they still existed, prior to the pandemic) outside of Entertainment or HR.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> could seasonal just mean "short term"?  If it is for housekeeping they might need more staff for when they reopen one of the All Stars in early February - but perhaps they don't want to commit to full hires just yet


Seasonal positions are recurring. It would be a project hire for that circumstance. If anyone happens to be perusing Disney Careers, here are the terms you’ll see. As with most things Disney, words don’t always mean what they mean elsewhere.

Project Hire - fixed start date and end date to hire (only enjoys benefits for that period of time)
Seasonal (sometimes referred to as Casual Temporary) - _Recurring_ employment for specified periods when demand warrants it for the role, doesn’t necessarily have to be the same periods each year (enjoys limited benefits all year)
Casual Regular - basically part-time employee
Freelance/Contractor - No benefits but works on a “project” for unspecified period of time
Operating Participant - Third-party employee, generally not hired through Disney Careers


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> could seasonal just mean "short term"?  If it is for housekeeping they might need more staff for when they reopen one of the All Stars in early February - but perhaps they don't want to commit to full hires just yet


The position hiring seasonal is global hr, not whatever this seasonal position is hiring


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’m all for saving time and convenience, so long as this doesn’t turn WDW into a do it yourself experience. I still want CM on the floor, helping guests with selections and checking back rooms for stock, etc.


No one is fooling anyone here. The goal is to minimize costs- in other words hire fewer CMs. Consumers are putting up with DIY so now is the time to see how far Disney can go. The more guests DIY, the less CMs Disney has to pay. And honestly, I wish this had been an option when I was there last month. The checkout line at Emporium was like half an hour.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-releases-park-hours-through-february-20-2021/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> No one is fooling anyone here. The goal is to minimize costs- in other words hire fewer CMs. Consumers are putting up with DIY so now is the time to see how far Disney can go. The more guests DIY, the less CMs Disney has to pay. And honestly, I wish this had been an option when I was there last month. The checkout line at Emporium was like half an hour.


In that respect, we agree. I just want to be able to find a CM beyond a few people at the doors and (hopefully) a drop off for resort package delivery.


----------



## osufeth24

Has there been any rumored opening dates to Gideons bakehouse in DS?


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Has there been any rumored opening dates to Gideons bakehouse in DS?


No, their Instagram has said they are getting close but nothing yet.


----------



## osufeth24

blah, im too lazy to drive north of downtown


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-releases-park-hours-through-february-20-2021/



About how far in advance have they been extending hours? I'm going late Jan and am not holding my breath for any extensions, but was wondering when it may happen.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

figmentfinesse said:


> About how far in advance have they been extending hours? I'm going late Jan and am not holding my breath for any extensions, but was wondering when it may happen.


They have extended our hours for next week three times, most recently as yesterday. Things are changing on the daily.


----------



## Jrb1979

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/guest-services/advisory/
Don't know if this was posted but DCL extends suspension of all departures til the end of February.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/epic-eats-to-reopen-at-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-weekend/


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> I understand a vaccine is part of the “endgame” here but at the same time this is not the place to be discussing the ins and outs of one or all of them.


 What? You mean an internet Disney fan forum isn't a good source for medical and scientific information.


----------



## mshanson3121

Random thoughts/questions: 

- I was browsing the WDW FB page today, reading the comments, and I came to the conclusion that a lot of people either do no research at all or just don't bother to read the fine print. I would bet 90% of the complaints were from people who had clearly not taken the time to read the fine print about the Covid policies in place (masks, not allowed to walk around eating etc...). They were upset they had paid all that money to go and be forced to wear masks all the time, not eat and walk around as they wanted etc...  

- Probably half of the remaining complaints were from first-timers complaining about how little there was to do/how much was shut down. I won't lie, I just cannot imagine why anyone would choose the middle of a pandemic to go to Disney World for the first time ever. And of course again, it goes back to - actually read the fine print! Disney has been up front about all of us. 

- Calvalcades. I've seen a lot of chatter on FB from people who are really enjoying these. Some even prefer them to the normal parade because a) they run more frequently, so if you miss it, not a big deal you can catch it later and b) they're running in all four parks. Do you think these are something that might stick around once things go "back to normal"?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> Random thoughts/questions:
> 
> - I was browsing the WDW FB page today, reading the comments, and I came to the conclusion that a lot of people either do no research at all or just don't bother to read the fine print. I would bet 90% of the complaints were from people who had clearly not taken the time to read the fine print about the Covid policies in place (masks, not allowed to walk around eating etc...). They were upset they had paid all that money to go and be forced to wear masks all the time, not eat and walk around as they wanted etc...
> 
> - Probably half of the remaining complaints were from first-timers complaining about how little there was to do/how much was shut down. I won't lie, I just cannot imagine why anyone would choose the middle of a pandemic to go to Disney World for the first time ever. And of course again, it goes back to - actually read the fine print! Disney has been up front about all of us.
> 
> - Calvalcades. I've seen a lot of chatter on FB from people who are really enjoying these. Some even prefer them to the normal parade because a) they run more frequently, so if you miss it, not a big deal you can catch it later and b) they're running in all four parks. Do you think these are something that might stick around once things go "back to normal"?



We are not really parade people (except Spectromagic, RIP), haven’t been there to experience them but I love the idea of cavalcades instead of or in addition to the parades. Unpopular opinion, I would even give up much of the permanent meet and greets in favour of “spontaneous” Pooh frolicking in the grass type moments.

Parades can take a lot of time commitment, and we are usually not in the parks, especially MK, in the afternoon to enjoy them. Team cavalcades!


----------



## CarolynFH

mshanson3121 said:


> <snip>
> - Calvalcades. I've seen a lot of chatter on FB from people who are really enjoying these. Some even prefer them to the normal parade because a) they run more frequently, so if you miss it, not a big deal you can catch it later and b) they're running in all four parks. Do you think these are something that might stick around once things go "back to normal"?


I hope they do stick around.  It was truly pleasant to be able to tour MK without having to plan where to be or where to walk during a specific time in order to see the parade or to get around the parade route.  The cavalcades also reminded me of the early 90s, when the characters would just show up and surprise you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are not really parade people (except Spectromagic, RIP), haven’t been there to experience them but I love the idea of cavalcades instead of or in addition to the parades. Unpopular opinion, I would even give up much of the permanent meet and greets in favour of “spontaneous” Pooh frolicking in the grass type moments.
> 
> Parades can take a lot of time commitment, and we are usually not in the parks, especially MK, in the afternoon to enjoy them. Team cavalcades!



I agree about the cavalcades - other than a nighttime parade which I really enjoy (be it Paint the Night or whatever)

I would also welcome trading some traditional meet & greets in exchange for keeping Pooh and Joy frolicing, etc - though I do think some "key" ones are important to have (Fab 5, Princesses, etc.)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CarolynFH said:


> I hope they do stick around.  It was truly pleasant to be able to tour MK without having to plan where to be or where to walk during a specific time in order to see the parade or to get around the parade route.  The cavalcades also reminded me of the early 90s, when the characters would just show up and surprise you.



especially nice at the parks that don't normally have parades (AK, EPCOT, etc.)


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are not really parade people (except Spectromagic, RIP), haven’t been there to experience them but I love the idea of cavalcades instead of or in addition to the parades. Unpopular opinion, I would even give up much of the permanent meet and greets in favour of “spontaneous” Pooh frolicking in the grass type moments.
> 
> Parades can take a lot of time commitment, and we are usually not in the parks, especially MK, in the afternoon to enjoy them. Team cavalcades!



I would never want to give up regular meet and greets - those mean way too much for my kids. In fact they're one of the main reasons we go. 

But I 100% agree about the calvacade instead of a parade. I loved FoF, but, like you, we normally take afternoon breaks, especially since we travel in summer.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are not really parade people (except Spectromagic, RIP), haven’t been there to experience them but I love the idea of cavalcades instead of or in addition to the parades. Unpopular opinion, I would even give up much of the permanent meet and greets in favour of “spontaneous” Pooh frolicking in the grass type moments.
> 
> Parades can take a lot of time commitment, and we are usually not in the parks, especially MK, in the afternoon to enjoy them. Team cavalcades!



I am so on Team Cavalcades!

CAVALCADES FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially nice at the parks that don't normally have parades (AK, EPCOT, etc.)


Yes, especially those two.  The Tapestry of Nations parades at Epcot were beautiful, but there was absolutely no way to move around the park when they were happening.  Just no alternative pathways.  Same in AK.


----------



## mattpeto

Cavalcades are perfect adds for DHS, AK and Epcot.  But bring back the standard (FoF and holiday parties) ones at MK please.

EDIT: @TheMaxRebo  - you beat me.


----------



## mshanson3121

mattpeto said:


> Cavalcades are perfect adds for DHS, AK and Epcot.  But bring back the standard (FoF and holiday parties) ones at MK please.
> 
> EDIT: @TheMaxRebo  - you beat me.



This would be a really nice option actually.


----------



## AvidDisReader

TheMaxRebo said:


> agreed - I am sure that the end goal woudl be for Disney to save $ by having less CMs employhed in total ... but hopefully they continue to have plenty that are still providing guest services to help their experience  and doing things they can't do on their own, etc.  So more just shifting some rolls than terminating all of them


Just thinking, would these be non union jobs and therefore could pay less per hour.  Maybe Yulilin3 would know?  If the answer is yes, it really is a bad faith move by Disney.


----------



## Farro

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’m all for saving time and convenience, so long as this doesn’t turn WDW into a do it yourself experience. I still want CM on the floor, helping guests with selections and checking back rooms for stock, etc.



I'm sure they will have CMs, but definitely not as many. I agree with I'd like to see ship to resort come back, so maybe after you complete purchase they will have a counter and a CM to drop your stuff off with to send to resort. Also they would need someone to wrap anything that's fragile.

For someone like me who loooooooooooves self-check out, this sounds amazing!


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> I'm sure they will have CMs, but definitely not as many. I agree with I'd like to see ship to resort come back, so maybe after you complete purchase they will have a counter and a CM to drop your stuff off with to send to resort. Also they would need someone to wrap anything that's fragile.
> 
> For someone like me who loooooooooooves self-check out, this sounds amazing!


And I have no doubt the end game is to not have as many.  I'm sure even cutting the number of cashiers in half in most shops throughout WDW would make a huge difference in labor costs.  You also raise a good point on fragile item wrapping.  Like you said, some remain but less.  I just hope they don't push that envelope too far.

Also, as someone who buys distilled water every trip for their CPAP, someone needs to be able to go to the backroom and get that for folks like me.  I wish they'd add it to online check in like they do for the cruises.  Show up to the stateroom and the water's there.  Show up to WDW and it's an extra trip to the gift shop, find a CM who isn't aware that it's in the stockroom and wait.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially nice at the parks that don't normally have parades (AK, EPCOT, etc.)




Yes. This.

Would love spontaneous cavalcades at the other parks. Or in addition to FoF at MK! But oh, I need a big, grand day parade to return. FoF is such a magical spectacle from start to finish.

And whenever Disneyland reopens and they can run regular entertainment again, I sure hope they bring back Magic Happens. It ran what, 12 days or something? If that comes back, as soon as it’s safe for my high risk child to travel, we’re going to Disneyland. My kids have watched MH at least 150 times since March.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes. This.
> 
> Would love spontaneous cavalcades at the other parks. Or in addition to FoF at MK! But oh, I need a big, grand day parade to return. FoF is such a magical spectacle from start to finish.
> 
> And whenever Disneyland reopens and they can run regular entertainment again, I sure hope they bring back Magic Happens. It ran what, 12 days or something? If that comes back, as soon as it’s safe for my high risk child to travel, we’re going to Disneyland. My kids have watched MH at least 150 times since March.


Huge fan of Todrick Hall so I'm also obsessed with Magic Happens


----------



## yulilin3

AvidDisReader said:


> Just thinking, would these be non union jobs and therefore could pay less per hour.  Maybe Yulilin3 would know?  If the answer is yes, it really is a bad faith move by Disney.


No clue


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sullivan.kscott said:


> And I have no doubt the end game is to not have as many.  I'm sure even cutting the number of cashiers in half in most shops throughout WDW would make a huge difference in labor costs.  You also raise a good point on fragile item wrapping.  Like you said, some remain but less.  I just hope they don't push that envelope too far.
> 
> Also, as someone who buys distilled water every trip for their CPAP, someone needs to be able to go to the backroom and get that for folks like me.  I wish they'd add it to online check in like they do for the cruises.  Show up to the stateroom and the water's there.  Show up to WDW and it's an extra trip to the gift shop, find a CM who isn't aware that it's in the stockroom and wait.



even if they cut cashiers by 50% but of that they created new positions for like dedicated resort shipping, dedicated floor helpers, etc. - you could have a net cut of 25% but gain a lot of efficiency


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Huge fan of Todrick Hall so I'm also obsessed with Magic Happens


I listen to the Magic Happens soundtrack way too much!

I mean Todrick Hall and Owl City, why does DL get all the great parade music?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Carlye Wisel is reporting that the 12/6 VGC opening is delayed. Expected, but sad.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> Carlye Wisel is reporting that the 12/6 VGC opening is delayed. Expected, but sad.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335003450745049090


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> I listen to the Magic Happens soundtrack way too much!
> 
> I mean Todrick Hall and Owl City, why does DL get all the great parade music?



Hong Kong got Paint the Night with When Can I see You again as well


----------



## Mit88

First delaying the reopening the parks after setting a date, and now delaying the reopening of VGC 2 days before they were set to reopen. Yikes


----------



## LSUmiss

RamblingRabbit said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/
> 
> This is the way forward... can't wait to hear the complaints about people not getting maskless photos.


Actually I was thinking there goes ppl’s hopes of Disney getting more stricter & kicking ppl out who aren’t wearing masks correctly. In this case, they literally have a picture of the violation, but instead of enforcing the rule, they’re doctoring photos.


----------



## Krandor

I will give my thoughts.... I had a trip planned for marathon weekend which we all know didn't happen.   I dropped a few days from my trip since I originally had 4 park days + 2 race only days to just 4 park days.  I just finilized my plans and am still planning to go (and am glad some form of park hopping is back). 

I am going BECAUSE and ONLY BECAUSE Disney from all reports is implementing all the right safety measures. If they were not I wouldn't go. I apprecirate they are taking things seriously and are trying to keep guests safe. I do though hope that once the vaccine is readily available to general population (looks like summer timeframe) that things can start to return to normal. 

IMO if anybody can get the vaccine with less then a week wait for first dose and doesn't do so that is their choice and theme parks, sporting events, etc. shouldn't continue to have safety protocols.  If you can easily get a vaccine and don't that is on you.  I have no sympathy at that point.  At that point it is the definition of "accepting the risk".


----------



## LSUmiss

Have they announced if they’re doing festival of the arts this year &, if so, do they usually have food booths? I can’t remember.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Have they announced if they’re doing festival of the arts this year &, if so, do they usually have food booths? I can’t remember.



Formally announced? I don’t think so. But I thought I saw it on the schedule. And yes they have food booths. All of their festivals do


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> especially nice at the parks that don't normally have parades (AK, EPCOT, etc.)


The characters on the boats at DAK may be my favorite pandemic related change at Disney. And I haven’t even seen them in person!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Have they announced if they’re doing festival of the arts this year &, if so, do they usually have food booths? I can’t remember.





Mit88 said:


> Formally announced? I don’t think so. But I thought I saw it on the schedule. And yes they have food booths. All of their festivals do



They actually announced back in October that they are doing a "Taste of the Festival of the Arts" - and says there will be 15 Food "studios".  We went to this festival for the first time last year and really enjoyed it.  For the food, the plating (being fancy) is a big part of it 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-of-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> They actually announced back in October that they are doing a "Taste of the Festival of the Arts" - and says there will be 15 Food "studios".  We went to this festival for the first time last year and really enjoyed it.  For the food, the plating (being fancy) is a big part of it
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...-of-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/



It’s the only festival I haven’t been to, and have always wanted to. It’s just during a time of year that I’m never there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335003450745049090


Alas it had to be. With leisure travel banned in CA, DLR would have opened themselves up to waaay too much trouble from the State.

I feel awful for folks booked there soon. Almost possible for last minute for changes with check-in potentially <48 hours away but folks have no choice now


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> First delaying the reopening the parks after setting a date, and now delaying the reopening of VGC 2 days before they were set to reopen. Yikes


I’ll give them a pass on the theme parks in July. The whole CA theme park industry literally thought they’d be allowed to open. None of them had a clue what Sacramento actually thought about them.

That said, Disney should fire their COVID projector. Waited long enough into summer to opened WDW at peak summer COVID and then waited so long to open GCH DVC they hit the third round? Please. It didn’t take a genius to know Halloween + Thanksgiving would equal very bad COVID numbers 

If they had opened GCH DVC in Aug they could have gotten 4 months worth of bookings into this year before being shown again.


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ll give them a pass on the theme parks in July. The whole CA theme park industry literally thought they’d be allowed to open. None of them had a clue what Sacramento actually thought about them.
> 
> That said, Disney should fire their COVID projector. Waited long enough into summer to opened WDW at peak summer COVID and then waited so long to open GCH DVC they hit the third round? Please. It didn’t take a genius to know Halloween + Thanksgiving would equal very bad COVID numbers
> 
> If they had opened GCH DVC in Aug they could have gotten 4 months worth of bookings into this year before being shown again.




Yes the person in charge of GCH for DVC has been A disaster


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> It’s the only festival I haven’t been to, and have always wanted to. It’s just during a time of year that I’m never there.



It's fun, got to experience last year.  I wanted so many different art pieces lol.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gottalovepluto said:


> If they had opened GCH DVC in Aug they could have gotten 4 months worth of bookings into this year before being shown again.



I’m actually most surprised they set a date in the first place. They had to know another stay at home order would possibly come back down from Newsom at some point in the fall or during the holidays limiting leisure travel and outdoor dining again. There have been rumblings about another stay at home order for months. I’m surprised they even set a December opening to begin with. I feel so badly for the CMs expecting an opening and now already out of work again before a guest even arrived. And right now at the holidays.

As a DVC member, I understand the importance of opening VGC - members should have the ability to use their points at their home resort.

But besides starting to unburden the points system and making DVC members happy to use their points at their home resort, what would those 4 months of VGC bookings really get Disney here? With very little for guests to spend money on, what does Disney get out of opening this very small number of villas?

The DVC portion of GC is so small. There are only 2 grand villas and 48 2 bedrooms that can be split down to 1 bedrooms/studios. There usually is not much (usually not really any) availability at VGC for cash. The vast majority are points bookings at all times of the year.

Seems like Downtown Disney/Buena Vista Street are consistently busy enough without anyone staying at VGC. So, what’s in it for Disney to just open 50-75 or so villas (other than because they should so members can use their points and it would start unburdening the system?)


----------



## SaintsManiac

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335225110391820291


----------



## scrappinginontario

I love the idea of the cavalcades and hope they stick around but not at the expense of actual character meet and greets, when these can safely be done again.

cavalcades work great as my daughter is older but I would never exchange them from the personal character experiences she had as a child!!


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335225110391820291



Wow! I'm assuming it's locals? People can't still be on Thanksgiving vacations...can they?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Wow! I'm assuming it's locals? People can't still be on Thanksgiving vacations...can they?


I've seen an uptick of south american tourists, I don't think this is all locals


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Wow! I'm assuming it's locals? People can't still be on Thanksgiving vacations...can they?


I don't car who is going right now but seeing that many people crowded together isn't a good look with Covid cases rising.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I've seen an uptick of south american tourists, I don't think this is all locals



That's interesting! I just assumed no one was traveling internationally at this point.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> That's interesting! I just assumed no one was traveling internationally at this point.


the only south american country that  believe is banned right now is Brazil, I have  heard lots of portuguese at the parks recently though, along with a lot of people from Colombia and Venezuela. Federico from SiDisney recently came over, he's from Colombia


----------



## chicagoshannon

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335225110391820291


We had reservations for DHS today.  I cancelled last night because our flight gets in too late. Glad we won't be there.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Wow! I'm assuming it's locals? People can't still be on Thanksgiving vacations...can they?



I think it’s probably more of everyone, locals and travelers. Some travelers were probably freaked out by the thought of Thanksgiving crowds and thought they might see a slower week this week.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Wow! I'm assuming it's locals? People can't still be on Thanksgiving vacations...can they?


My impression is that the parks are still seeing the majority of their visitation from APs and locals. Resort bookings certainly reflect that.

We should get a better sense in a couple weeks when a slew of APs become blocked out. That’s why I think they’re still having trouble with the last of half the month.


----------



## osufeth24

I just interviewed two furloughed cast members for a job opening we have, I wanted to talk to them more about their experience at Disney then do an actual interview haha


----------



## Yooperroo

yulilin3 said:


> the only south american country that  believe is banned right now is Brazil, I have  heard lots of portuguese at the parks recently though, along with a lot of people from Colombia and Venezuela. Federico from SiDisney recently came over, he's from Colombia


We were there in July, and again in November, and we absolutely noticed an increase in the amount of Spanish we heard spoken around us when we were there last month. Enough so that we commented to each other that there must be a lot more travelers coming from central and south America now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yooperroo said:


> We were there in July, and again in November, and we absolutely noticed an increase in the amount of Spanish we heard spoken around us when we were there last month. Enough so that we commented to each other that there must be a lot more travelers coming from central and south America now.


I'm sure there are more there now but I did notice quite a few in September when we were there.  I noticed because I was really surprised they were there (They seemed to be Brazilian but could have been another country).  I just didn't think they would be there due to the travel.  There weren't any of the big groups but I did notice a lot of families.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't car who is going right now but seeing that many people crowded together isn't a good look with Covid cases rising.


I’m at Hollywood Studios right now. It is NOT that crowded. I believe that is an old photo.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Did the Single Rider Covid test this morning at Disney. Took about half an hour total. Arrived 15 minutes before they opened.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335268267691302912


----------



## Funfire240

Yooperroo said:


> We were there in July, and again in November, and we absolutely noticed an increase in the amount of Spanish we heard spoken around us when we were there last month. Enough so that we commented to each other that there must be a lot more travelers coming from central and south America now.



We were surprised too last weekend at the amount.  We also noticed outgoing flights to Puerto Rico when we were at MCO flying Spirit. 

As for the parks hitting capacity, I believe some did Thanksgiving week too.  While it was crowded, I have seen it worse during normal times but my DH did comment that he felt there was no way it was capped at 35%, until we got to talking how there are no shows, character meets, etc. to eat people up out of the walkways.  We missed some of the shows, especially Monsters in MK.

I thought our trip went good and we had a nice time (except the concerns of some eating in line I posted about earlier) but I recently found out my DS was talking with my Mom telling her about the trip, and he told her he was having fun but it wasn't the same and he really missed the character meets and wished things were back to normal, that it was just too different.  That really surprised me to hear he felt that way.


----------



## babydoll65

Would Pop Warner be the issue? I know they are not staying on property but wasn't sure if this could be the reason for the crowds.


----------



## skeeter31

Funfire240 said:


> We were surprised too last weekend at the amount.  We also noticed outgoing flights to Puerto Rico when we were at MCO flying Spirit.
> 
> As for the parks hitting capacity, I believe some did Thanksgiving week too.  While it was crowded, I have seen it worse during normal times but my DH did comment that he felt there was no way it was capped at 35%, until we got to talking how there are no shows, character meets, etc. to eat people up out of the walkways.  We missed some of the shows, especially Monsters in MK.
> 
> I thought our trip went good and we had a nice time (except the concerns of some eating in line I posted about earlier) but I recently found out my DS was talking with my Mom telling her about the trip, and he told her he was having fun but it wasn't the same and he really missed the character meets and wished things were back to normal, that it was just too different.  That really surprised me to hear he felt that way.


Well, Puerto Rico isn’t another country and never had any travel restrictions into the continental US.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Universal is most likely full because the Orlando Informer meet up is this weekend (and next).  Probably why they won't open back up.


----------



## Eeyore daily

SaintsManiac said:


>


I believe it.  We were at MK this morning and it was great until 11:30 then it was ridiculously crowded and felt like a normal park day.  Could hardly social distance while walking.


----------



## Tigger's ally

babydoll65 said:


> Would Pop Warner be the issue? I know they are not staying on property but wasn't sure if this could be the reason for the crowds.


Saw a bunch of these at MCO. Shoulder pads gave it away.


----------



## yulilin3

DS is insanely crowded today,  and the garages are still open.  I know it's a weekend but it feels like a holiday weekend,  here's the line of people  leaving


----------



## Jennasis

yulilin3 said:


> DS is insanely crowded today,  and the garages are still open.  I know it's a weekend but it feels like a holiday weekend,  here's the line of people  leaving


Yep. We went to Disney Springs around 4pm, got part way through it, and then abandoned ship and left. It is ridiculously crowded right now. We went and got take out Chevys instead and are going back to our Resort with it.


----------



## jemtx

Were the parks as bad as DS today?


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

yulilin3 said:


> the only south american country that  believe is banned right now is Brazil, I have  heard lots of portuguese at the parks recently though, along with a lot of people from Colombia and Venezuela. Federico from SiDisney recently came over, he's from Colombia


We definitely heard different S American accents over Thanksgiving week. I only heard one group speaking Brasilian Portuguese though.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

yulilin3 said:


> DS is insanely crowded today,  and the garages are still open.  I know it's a weekend but it feels like a holiday weekend,  here's the line of people  leaving





jemtx said:


> Were the parks as bad as DS today?



Yes!  I don’t think they even have cavalcade running at EPCOT today.  We stayed in World Showcase all day and never saw a single character.  Very frustrated by the “social distancing” in the American Gardens theatre.  So many seats and so few people able to sit!


----------



## Nlfm432010

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Yes!  I don’t think they even have cavalcade running at EPCOT today.  We stayed in World Showcase all day and never saw a single character.  Very frustrated by the “social distancing” in the American Gardens theatre.  So many seats and so few people able to sit!


I was there today as well and saw no calvacades.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335361114578636802


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335361114578636802


That’s was quick. I saw ICU capacity is very low in OC


----------



## anthony2k7

DGsAtBLT said:


> I could not even begin to imagine the absolute destruction that would have to be going on in Florida for the governor to order them closed.


Hospitals all full and mobile morgues/incinerators outside each Hospital probably wouldn't even be enough for him to shut down. 

Quite possible it will get that bad as well.


----------



## Tigger's ally

For those that care, we went to Springs for lunch at 2.  Went back to riv and watched my tinker play at the splash area. Went on her first skyliner ride over to Beaches and cream for ice cream. Just got back. Masks on and social distanced well all day, including springs. Wasnt there at night though. Ate outside at both places. Own elevators and the elevators here are fast and keep up pretty well. Great start to the trip!


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335361114578636802



The writing has been on the wall for this since the LA lockdown. Silver lining is that they have everything set up and ready protocol wise so they don’t have to wait or get their reopening plans approved when it’s safe enough to do so. Once the lockdown ends, they can reopen Immediately. This does suck though


----------



## Moliphino

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hong Kong got Paint the Night with When Can I see You again as well



Am I the only one who found the PtN music annoying?  Give me Spectro any day over that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Moliphino said:


> Am I the only one who found the PtN music annoying?  Give me Spectro any day over that.



Mods, please ban.


----------



## LSUmiss

Moliphino said:


> Am I the only one who found the PtN music annoying?  Give me Spectro any day over that.


I find them both annoying


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I just spent an ENTIRE day in EPCOT from open til 9PM without seeing a single character.  No cavalcades, no Mary or Alice in England.  I even walked super slowly by Garden Grill trying to get a glimpse of the mouse, but no dice.  We weren’t by Figment during daylight, so I don’t know if Joy or Pooh were there.  I really find that unacceptable.  EPCOT’s just a bar with a few rides now - if you’re willing to wait an hour for them.


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> We had reservations for DHS today.  I cancelled last night because our flight gets in too late. Glad we won't be there.


Isn’t DHS at capacity almost every day? and the last couple hours of the day are the best by far...



Yooperroo said:


> We were there in July, and again in November, and we absolutely noticed an increase in the amount of Spanish we heard spoken around us when we were there last month. Enough so that we commented to each other that there must be a lot more travelers coming from central and south America now.


 Being from CA I just assume you can’t judge the make up of park guest nationalities by english v. spanish.



FrankieWinthrop said:


> Yes!  I don’t think they even have cavalcade running at EPCOT today.  We stayed in World Showcase all day and never saw a single character.  Very frustrated by the “social distancing” in the American Gardens theatre.  So many seats and so few people able to sit!


You’d know if they were running. they ran so often on my mid-Nov trip they were annoying me by late afternoon lol



rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335361114578636802


i’m glad the DtD restaurants got a run of dining in when they could.

And not gonna lie I’m laughing that Disney waited so long to open their stuff up they’ve ordered everything now in time to donate it...



Moliphino said:


> Am I the only one who found the PtN music annoying?  Give me Spectro any day over that.


yes

I adored the PTN music- WAIT. YES! PTN MUSIC SUUUUCKS!!! Leave that stupid parade at dumb little Disneyland.



LSUmiss said:


> I find them both annoying


...so you’re telling us you have no soul?


----------



## Farro

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I just spent an ENTIRE day in EPCOT from open til 9PM without seeing a single character.  No cavalcades, no Mary or Alice in England.  I even walked super slowly by Garden Grill trying to get a glimpse of the mouse, but no dice.  We weren’t by Figment during daylight, so I don’t know if Joy or Pooh were there.  I really find that unacceptable.  EPCOT’s just a bar with a few rides now - if you’re willing to wait an hour for them.



Maybe no cavalcades because of reaching capacity? Problems with social distancing.


----------



## jemtx

That would be a problem with the upcoming holiday crowds.  This won’t be the last time they reach capacity over the next couple of weeks.  If they cancel the calavades, there are going to be many very angry guests.


----------



## New Mouse

jemtx said:


> That would be a problem with the upcoming holiday crowds.  This won’t be the last time they reach capacity over the next couple of weeks.  If they cancel the calavades, there are going to be many very angry guests.



They dont care.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I adored the PTN music- WAIT. YES! PTN MUSIC SUUUUCKS!!! Leave that stupid parade at dumb little Disneyland.



Mods, please ban


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Mods, please ban


I just hope we can all agree it’s time for MSEP to die it’s slow painful death.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

rteetz said:


> I just hope we can all agree it’s time for MSEP to die it’s slow painful death.


I've not been around long, but I propose the MSIP.


----------



## FinallyFL

I guess I was one of the lucky ones as I did see a calvacade yesterday at Epcot. I was waiting for the American Theater to open for the first set of shows when the Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto calvacade appeared. There was a marked increase in the congestion of the World Showcase walkways between 12 and 1:15 so maybe that was the only calvacade of the day.


----------



## pplmover4

SaintsManiac said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335225110391820291






We were there yesterday and it was very uncomfortable. We were here in July and walking on rides. Yesterday, they had us waiting in the fantasmic area to get on HToT and Rockin'. You needed a reservation to mobile order for woody's lunchbox, and at 12:30, the next available time to order food was 2:00. We then headed to ronto roasters to eat, and on our way there, smugglers run ride line started where toy story and starwars land met.  Slinky dog was lined up to animators court yard, and midway mania was in the incredibles area. Most waits posted 60 minutes, with slinky dog and mnmrr at 90 minutes for parts of the day. We did not get a boarding pass for rotr at 7:00 and at 2:00 the ride was down. They didnt start the first boarding groups until 3:30!
Every store had line to get in, and Ogas cantina told us we had a 45 minute time limit. Everyone was compliant with masks, but it was a sight to be had!


----------



## HikingFam

Farro said:


> Maybe no cavalcades because of reaching capacity? Problems with social distancing.


Interesting thought. We were there the day after Thanksgiving and kept waiting and waiting but never saw a cavalcade. I wondered if it might be due to the crowds or perhaps a scheduling thing with the musical performances in the amphitheater? But even in between performances, no cavalcades came by. This was mid-day.


----------



## skeeter31

pplmover4 said:


> We were there yesterday and it was very uncomfortable. We were here in July and walking on rides. Yesterday, they had us waiting in the fantasmic area to get on HToT and Rockin'. You needed a reservation to mobile order for woody's lunchbox, and at 12:30, the next available time to order food was 2:00. We then headed to ronto roasters to eat, and on our way there, smugglers run ride line started where toy story and starwars land met.  Slinky dog was lined up to animators court yard, and midway mania was in the incredibles area. Most waits posted 60 minutes, with slinky dog and mnmrr at 90 minutes for parts of the day. We did not get a boarding pass for rotr at 7:00 and at 2:00 the ride was down. They didnt start the first boarding groups until 3:30!
> Every store had line to get in, and Ogas cantina told us we had a 45 minute time limit. Everyone was compliant with masks, but it was a sight to be had!


Just a heads up, Oga’s Cantina has always had a 45 minute time limit since they opened. Even when they were at 100% capacity. It’s just too popular to allow people to loiter for longer than that. But especially during the reduced capacity times, they are strictly adhering to that. But it’s not a new thing.


----------



## New Mouse

pplmover4 said:


> We were there yesterday and it was very uncomfortable. We were here in July and walking on rides. Yesterday, they had us waiting in the fantasmic area to get on HToT and Rockin'. You needed a reservation to mobile order for woody's lunchbox, and at 12:30, the next available time to order food was 2:00. We then headed to ronto roasters to eat, and on our way there, smugglers run ride line started where toy story and starwars land met.  Slinky dog was lined up to animators court yard, and midway mania was in the incredibles area. Most waits posted 60 minutes, with slinky dog and mnmrr at 90 minutes for parts of the day. We did not get a boarding pass for rotr at 7:00 and at 2:00 the ride was down. They didnt start the first boarding groups until 3:30!
> Every store had line to get in, and Ogas cantina told us we had a 45 minute time limit. Everyone was compliant with masks, but it was a sight to be had!




Pretty much sums up my trip in the beginning of November.  They are just letting too many people in.  From the reports yesterday that seems to be hitting epcot now as well.


----------



## mshanson3121

I have to say, this is what I keep seeing echoed online - they're letting too many in now and a lot of people are saying it no longer feels safe. When it first opened in the summer, I hardly ever saw an "unsafe" comment. Everyone raved about the great job they were doing. Now the majority of comments I see are the opposite - how crowded it is, lack of enforcement on social distancing, the calvacades are drawing too big of a crowd etc...


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> I have to say, this is what I keep seeing echoed online - they're letting too many in now and a lot of people are saying it no longer feels safe. When it first opened in the summer, I hardly ever saw an "unsafe" comment. Everyone raved about the great job they were doing. Now the majority of comments I see are the opposite - how crowded it is, lack of enforcement on social distancing, the calvacades are drawing too big of a crowd etc...


When the parks opened they never hit total capacity,  now,  during ther holiday season they have been hitting capacity which is why it's busier.  It's definitely busier,  no doubt,  I haven't felt unsafe as a total experience until I went yesterday to DS, even the people watching the stream were telling me to just leave.  In fact it was so busy that my phone struggled to pick up good data, that's only happened to me during NYE at Epcot. 
As far as the parks there have been some choking points but overall ive still have found ways to social distance,  queues will obviously be longer this time of year


----------



## mattpeto

mshanson3121 said:


> I have to say, this is what I keep seeing echoed online - they're letting too many in now and a lot of people are saying it no longer feels safe. When it first opened in the summer, I hardly ever saw an "unsafe" comment. Everyone raved about the great job they were doing. Now the majority of comments I see are the opposite - how crowded it is, lack of enforcement on social distancing, the calvacades are drawing too big of a crowd etc...



I’d expect the post holiday rush will bring attendance down.

Hopefully WDW is watching and realize they need to add stuff for people to do besides the attractions.

If we are still in a 35% capacity limit this time next year, I’d expect some shows back at the very least.


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> I’d expect the post holiday rush will bring attendance down.
> 
> Hopefully WDW is watching and realize they need to add stuff for people to do besides the attractions.
> 
> If we are still in a 35% capacity limit this time next year, I’d expect some shows back at the very least.




Im not sure they can back track on shows without losing face abiut playing the safety card.


----------



## mattpeto

New Mouse said:


> Im not sure they can back track on shows without losing face abiut playing the safety card.



They can open more shows if they want to...


----------



## pplmover4

mattpeto said:


> I’d expect the post holiday rush will bring attendance down.
> 
> Hopefully WDW is watching and realize they need to add stuff for people to do besides the attractions.
> 
> If we are still in a 35% capacity limit this time next year, I’d expect some shows back at the very least.



I also think reopening fast pass line would help as well!


----------



## pplmover4

New Mouse said:


> Pretty much sums up my trip in the beginning of November.  They are just letting too many people in.  From the reports yesterday that seems to be hitting epcot now as well.


Soaring for example, we were there on Thursday... And the line to ride was socially distanced, but when we exited the attraction, the hallway was shoulder to shoulder. They let all the "screens" out at the same time.


----------



## pplmover4

pplmover4 said:


> Soaring for example, we were there on Thursday... And the line to ride was socially distanced, but when we exited the attraction, the hallway was shoulder to shoulder. They let all the "screens" out at the same time. I chose to go, and I know the risks, but I felt bad for the elderly couple next to us who just stood there to let the mass of people go around them.


----------



## skeeter31

pplmover4 said:


> I also think reopening fast pass line would help as well!


The FP lines are open for DAS, rider swap, VIP tours, and Club 33. They’re not going to bring FP back with socially distanced lines as it will just make those lines so much longer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> I have to say, this is what I keep seeing echoed online - they're letting too many in now and a lot of people are saying it no longer feels safe. When it first opened in the summer, I hardly ever saw an "unsafe" comment. Everyone raved about the great job they were doing. Now the majority of comments I see are the opposite - how crowded it is, lack of enforcement on social distancing, the calvacades are drawing too big of a crowd etc...


I’ve been seeing the parks are full, annoyingly so compared to what people hoped for, but only a few claiming “unsafe”. and pics/complaints of choke points do not prove evidence of unsafe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

pplmover4 said:


> I also think reopening fast pass line would help as well!


it won’t. i used to think so but some nice folks here explained what FP actually does and now I understand. Basically FP makes lines longer.  FP increases some guests satisfaction by assuring some guests get fast access to some rides. The cost is guests waiting in the lines of those rides have to be held in line while FP people are let through. This makes lines longer. Longer lines is something Disney absolutely does not need.


----------



## xuxa777

pplmover4 said:


> Soaring for example, we were there on Thursday... And the line to ride was socially distanced, but when we exited the attraction, the hallway was shoulder to shoulder. They let all the "screens" out at the same time.



were you within six feet of the same stranger for more than 15 minutes without a mask while exiting, if not CDC would consider it safe.


----------



## Stefne

HikingFam said:


> Interesting thought. We were there the day after Thanksgiving and kept waiting and waiting but never saw a cavalcade. I wondered if it might be due to the crowds or perhaps a scheduling thing with the musical performances in the amphitheater? But even in between performances, no cavalcades came by. This was mid-day.


We never saw any that day either.  We thought maybe we were just unlucky but maybe they just weren't running them since the park was at capacity.


----------



## Farro

jemtx said:


> That would be a problem with the upcoming holiday crowds.  This won’t be the last time they reach capacity over the next couple of weeks.  If they cancel the calavades, there are going to be many very angry guests.



Well, sounds like guests are angry because it's too crowded and they don't feel safe too.

Something's got to give... perhaps the walkways through World Showcase were just too crowded at times for Disney to be sure they could be done in a socially distant way.

But I thought I read somebody saw a cavalcade yesterday anyways.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335595470643662848


----------



## FinallyFL

Farro said:


> Well, sounds like guests are angry because it's too crowded and they don't feel safe too.
> 
> Something's got to give... perhaps the walkways through World Showcase were just too crowded at times for Disney to be sure they could be done in a socially distant way.
> 
> But I thought I read somebody saw a cavalcade yesterday anyways.


I saw the calvacade yesterday but it was before 12:30pm and most of the crowd hadn't made it to the World Showcase by then.


----------



## jade1

HikingFam said:


> Interesting thought. We were there the day after Thanksgiving and kept waiting and waiting but never saw a cavalcade. I wondered if it might be due to the crowds or perhaps a scheduling thing with the musical performances in the amphitheater? But even in between performances, no cavalcades came by. This was mid-day.



That is weird, I'm sure I posted this right after it went by that the day on this thread, looking back on the 27th. Page 3235.

But Santa, not characters. 




jade1 said:


> Another mini parade.
> 
> View attachment 540611


----------



## andyman8

Not to state the obvious, but if you believed people like myself who posted online months ago (and took it at face value) that it felt very safe and comfortable, then I’m not sure why all of a sudden you’d be skeptical of reports from others online saying that that wasn’t the case this weekend.


----------



## Amy11401

andyman8 said:


> Not to state the obvious, but if you believed people like myself who posted online months ago (and took it at face value) that it felt very safe and comfortable, then I’m not sure why all of a sudden you’d be skeptical of reports from others online saying that that wasn’t the case this weekend.


This is so true.  Unfortunately there are some people in this country that only believe is true what they want to believe.


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> Not to state the obvious, but if you believed people like myself who posted online months ago (and took it at face value) that it felt very safe and comfortable, then I’m not sure why all of a sudden you’d be skeptical of reports from others online saying that that wasn’t the case this weekend.



We definitely believe you, I think the concern right now is the attendance is probably at full capacity.  Not sure if the parks were at 35% in early November.


----------



## Lilias

I remember when picking my travel dates around the Orlando informer meetup waaaaaay back in May (thinking that things would definitely be back to normal by December XD), that this weekend and the weeks around it were almost completely sold out at Disney and Universal resorts.  I thought that was kinda weird, so I picked different dates. This was before all the hotel closures, so even with every Disney hotel open, there was like...two rooms available. It was very odd.  Even DVC pickings were slim!

Is there some other Holiday this weekend that I don't know about?


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> Not to state the obvious, but if you believed people like myself who posted online months ago (and took it at face value) that it felt very safe and comfortable, then I’m not sure why all of a sudden you’d be skeptical of reports from others online saying that that wasn’t the case this weekend.





Amy11401 said:


> This is so true.  Unfortunately there are some people in this country that only believe is true what they want to believe.


 
I believe every person has their own perception of what feels/seems safe. And they are reporting how it felt for them.

Those of us not there have nothing else to go on, so earlier when everyone was saying how safe it felt, I believed them.
Now more people are saying it feels less safe and I believe them too.

I will actually have no real truth until I experience it for myself!


----------



## Mit88

I think we need to stop taking pictures at face value. That DHS picture yesterday made it look Hollywood Blvd was 10 ft long with the angle they took the picture, so of course a crowd of people would look like it was congested.

It was only a matter of time before capacity was raised, and they weren’t going to do it unless they were sure they could handle it. More people in the parks = more money for Disney which hopefully results in the entertainment we’re angry that was taken away, will return. They can’t operate a profiting theme park industry with it looking and feeling like an exclusive experience.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I believe every person has their own perception of what feels/seems safe. And they are reporting how it felt for them.
> 
> Those of us not there have nothing else to go on, so earlier when everyone was saying how safe it felt, I believed them.
> Now more people are saying it feels less safe and I believe them too.
> 
> I will actually have no real truth until I experience it for myself!



I was thinking this and also that there are different experiences being had now as well.  I see reports form different people from the same park the same day and one says they had crazy long lines everywhere and the another, from maybe just a different hour of the day, etc, said lines were short and no waits more than 20 mins - things fluctuate and are not constant

I think it is clear there are more people there now than there were several months ago and there is likely less social distancing now than in the past and certainly some people who may have felt safe before may be more likely to encounter sitautions that would make them feel less safe - but that is differen than "OMG the parks are a disaster and 100% unsafe!"


----------



## gottalovepluto

Amy11401 said:


> This is so true.  Unfortunately there are some people in this country that only believe is true what they want to believe.


definitely specific to “this country”
*eyeroll*


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> I think we need to stop taking pictures at face value. That DHS picture yesterday made it look Hollywood Blvd was 10 ft long with the angle they took the picture, so of course a crowd of people would look like it was congested.
> 
> It was only a matter of time before capacity was raised, and they weren’t going to do it unless they were sure they could handle it. More people in the parks = more money for Disney which hopefully results in the entertainment we’re angry that was taken away, will return. They can’t operate a profiting theme park industry with it looking and feeling like an exclusive experience.


I agree they can't operate and make a profit with low capacity. I disagree that raising capacity right now is a good idea. I think 35% is the max they can be safely at right now.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree they can't operate and make a profit with low capacity. I disagree that raising capacity right now is a good idea. I think 35% is the max they can be safely at right now.



How can you disagree that raising the capacity to 35% is a good idea, but also say that they can operate safely at 35%?


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> How can you disagree that raising the capacity to 35% is a good idea, but also say that they can operate safely at 35%?


I'm saying raising capacity anymore then 35% is not safe. There is already spots where very little social distancing is happening and many queues spilling out to walkways.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> I'm saying raising capacity anymore then 35% is not safe. There is already spots where very little social distancing is happening and many queues spilling out to walkways.



Oh, of course. I wasn’t suggesting they raise it again right now, I was just saying when they did raise it to 35% that it was only a matter of time. Eventually they will raise it again, but I don’t envision that occurring until the spring, and even that depends on the current situation at that time


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking this and also that there are different experiences being had now as well.  I see reports form different people from the same park the same day and one says they had crazy long lines everywhere and the another, from maybe just a different hour of the day, etc, said lines were short and no waits more than 20 mins - things fluctuate and are not constant
> 
> I think it is clear there are more people there now than there were several months ago and there is likely less social distancing now than in the past and certainly some people who may have felt safe before may be more likely to encounter sitautions that would make them feel less safe - but that is differen than "OMG the parks are a disaster and 100% unsafe!"



I will say what is confusing - are people complaining about crowds due to safety reasons - as in it's a less crowded experience, but too crowded for social distancing? Or are they complaining about crowds due to long lines and a general, overall crowded day that feels like it used to when it was super crowded?
Or both?

Not that it matters, but just wondering for my spring trip what I'm looking at. If it's feeling too close for comfort for safety reasons, that could still mean the overall crowd level is still lower than normal. 

I'm sure I'm not making sense at this point.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> I will say what is confusing - are people complaining about crowds due to safety reasons - as in it's a less crowded experience, but too crowded for social distancing? Or are they complaining about crowds due to long lines and a general, overall crowded day that feels like it used to when it was super crowded?
> Or both?
> 
> Not that it matters, but just wondering for my spring trip what I'm looking at. If it's feeling too close for comfort for safety reasons, that could still mean the overall crowd level is still lower than normal.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not making sense at this point.


For us it was both. There was too many people crowding areas that you couldn’t distance from and honestly it felt like a normal park day, especially yesterday at the Magic Kingdom.  The long lines were annoying but we could avoid those. The crowds not so much. I’m more apprehensive and cautious than my boyfriend but even he felt unsafe with the crowd level this weekend.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I do wonder if they will still be hitting their 35% once the holidays are over.


----------



## Farro

figmentfinesse said:


> I do wonder if they will still be hitting their 35% once the holidays are over.



I don't think they will again until spring break or just plain old spring starts.


----------



## Mit88

figmentfinesse said:


> I do wonder if they will still be hitting their 35% once the holidays are over.



Very doubtful. But then again, I didn’t expect them to hit capacity this weekend. 35% just shows that you don’t need much of a resort presence when locals are coming in droves


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> Not to state the obvious, but if you believed people like myself who posted online months ago (and took it at face value) that it felt very safe and comfortable, then I’m not sure why all of a sudden you’d be skeptical of reports from others online saying that that wasn’t the case this weekend.



Aside from those who just have different standards for what feels safe or unsafe, there  are some (not limited to this thread or board obviously, before people start explaining why this doesn’t apply to them) who are not concerned with Covid, take precautions they are forced to, but would be hard pressed to find a situation they’d call unsafe.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> Aside from those who just have different standards for what feels safe or unsafe, there  are some (not limited to this thread or board obviously, before people start explaining why this doesn’t apply to them) who are not concerned with Covid, take precautions they are forced to, but would be hard pressed to find a situation they’d call unsafe.



 I find driving I-4 from the airport not safe


----------



## mshanson3121

pplmover4 said:


> I also think reopening fast pass line would help as well!



To be honest, I don't understand why FP+ had to go away for Covid?


----------



## Jrb1979

mshanson3121 said:


> To be honest, I don't understand why FP+ had to go away for Covid?


Outside of attractions there is not a lot of things for people to do. Having people get in attractions quickly and having them fill walkways is not what's needed right now. If they had parades and meet and greets to keep people busy while not on attractions FP+ could work.


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> To be honest, I don't understand why FP+ had to go away for Covid?


Because of ride capacity.  Fp allotment with the current ride capacity would be small,  very hard to get and then most people would still have to do standby with even longer wait times since the fp line would be open


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I will say what is confusing - are people complaining about crowds due to safety reasons - as in it's a less crowded experience, but too crowded for social distancing? Or are they complaining about crowds due to long lines and a general, overall crowded day that feels like it used to when it was super crowded?
> Or both?
> 
> Not that it matters, but just wondering for my spring trip what I'm looking at. If it's feeling too close for comfort for safety reasons, that could still mean the overall crowd level is still lower than normal.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not making sense at this point.



I've seen both. Mostly the "safety" factor, but some complaining about the long lines, feeling busy etc...


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I’ve been seeing the parks are full, annoyingly so compared to what people hoped for, but only a few claiming “unsafe”. and pics/complaints of choke points do not prove evidence of unsafe.


This is an important point. I’m wondering what happens if/when a breakout from wdw occurs. Would WDW change anything?


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> it won’t. i used to think so but some nice folks here explained what FP actually does and now I understand. Basically FP makes lines longer.  FP increases some guests satisfaction by assuring some guests get fast access to some rides. The cost is guests waiting in the lines of those rides have to be held in line while FP people are let through. This makes lines longer. Longer lines is something Disney absolutely does not need.


But wouldn’t it take a good amount of people out of the current standby lines that are snaking into the walkways and put them elsewhere? 

Not pretending I know better just trying to understand!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> This is an important point. However I’m wondering what happens if/when a breakout from wdw occurs. Would WDW change anything?



In my province contact tracing has gotten completely overwhelmed and has basically been rendered useless. There is a lot of suspicion and concern that schools are driving our spread, good reason to believe it, but no hard evidence provided by contact tracing.

Saying this not to go OT and discuss that, but to illustrate why I think it will be quite difficult for any outbreak to be pinned on WDW when I would have to assume much of the people who go there are also going various other places, traveling to get there, contact tracing isn’t happening, etc.


----------



## abs1978

rteetz said:


> I just hope we can all agree it’s time for MSEP to die it’s slow painful death.



Excuse me.  This hurts my child of the 80's soul.  This year has been hard enough.  There is no reason for saying such rude things....


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> I think we need to stop taking pictures at face value. That DHS picture yesterday made it look Hollywood Blvd was 10 ft long with the angle they took the picture, so of course a crowd of people would look like it was congested.
> 
> It was only a matter of time before capacity was raised, and they weren’t going to do it unless they were sure they could handle it. More people in the parks = more money for Disney which hopefully results in the entertainment we’re angry that was taken away, will return. They can’t operate a profiting theme park industry with it looking and feeling like an exclusive experience.





Mit88 said:


> Oh, of course. I wasn’t suggesting they raise it again right now, I was just saying when they did raise it to 35% that it was only a matter of time. Eventually they will raise it again, but I don’t envision that occurring until the spring, and even that depends on the current situation at that time


It's often forgotten that when Bob Chapek discussed the 35% capacity number, he explicitly said that the industrial engineering team concluded that they could raise it from 25% to 35% and still maintain the CDC-recommended physical distancing guidelines, based on reopening certain shuttered areas and utilizing certain backstage facilities for queues and the like. According to Disney, it wasn't an arbitrary decision. Way back right after the closure started, Touring Plans estimated what park capacity would have to capped out to ensure each Guest got roughly six feet of space and they estimated capacity would be around 1/3, so the 35% number doesn't surprise me.

That said, in my experience (when the parks do actually "sell out," which isn't happening as frequently as people think it is), they're pushing it. And that's based on my own experiences, not any pictures. The problem is that there are many days when Disney can't "sell out" the parks, because there's not adequate demand. Your average Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays are still looking strikingly different than weekends and holidays. That's a big departure for WDW and one of the many reasons you're seeing them still try to "scale down" the operation for the time being. WDW's not built for those types of traffic patterns.


----------



## Eric Smith

pplmover4 said:


> I also think reopening fast pass line would help as well!


Adding fast pass would just make the waits longer.  Fast pass makes the standby line substantially longer.


----------



## andyman8

hereforthechurros said:


> This is an important point. I’m wondering what happens if/when a breakout from wdw occurs. Would WDW change anything?





DGsAtBLT said:


> In my province contact tracing has gotten completely overwhelmed and has basically been rendered useless. There is a lot of suspicion and concern that schools are driving our spread, good reason to believe it, but no hard evidence provided by contact tracing.
> 
> Saying this not to go OT and discuss that, but to illustrate why I think it will be quite difficult for any outbreak to be pinned on WDW when I would have to assume much of the people who go there are also going various other places, traveling to get there, contact tracing isn’t happening, etc.


Disney isn't officially doing any contact tracing. If you ask people at Disney, they'll tell you that there just aren't enough out-of-staters traveling to WDW right now to really warrant any special attention paid to it. My understanding is the metric they're using to guide their decisions is local hospital capacity (though nobody has been able to define "local" for me). Theoretically, if hospital capacity dipped below a certain point, they're saying they'd consider a voluntary shutdown (likely out of fear of a public backlash), but again, they're not defining local. Tampa Bay could be local, and while I haven't researched this thoroughly, those I talk to don't seem worried about hospital capacity and don't see this as an even remotely likely scenario.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> Adding fast pass would just make the waits longer.  Fast pass makes the standby line substantially longer.



You mean you wouldn’t love to wait in line for Haunted Mansion starting way back in Frontierland, but this time barely moving because FP+ are moving in at a much faster rate? Maybe they could play with the ratio of FP to standby? Have it available on less attractions? I’m sure making them even harder to get would make for an enjoyable experience for all but a small minority.

The only thing worse than a line stretching into another land posted at 90 minutes, is that same line stretching into another land that is actually 90 minutes (or longer).


----------



## skeeter31

DGsAtBLT said:


> You mean you wouldn’t love to wait in line for Haunted Mansion starting way back in Frontierland, but this time barely moving because FP+ are moving in at a much faster rate? Maybe they could play with the ratio of FP to standby? Have it available on less attractions? I’m sure making them even harder to get would make for an enjoyable experience for all but a small minority.
> 
> The only thing worse than a line stretching into another land posted at 90 minutes, is that same line stretching into another land that is actually 90 minutes (or longer).


Exactly, FP wouldn’t fix the length of the lines right now, they would just make those lines move much slower. Plus, there would also have to be areas for the FP line to snake through, making 2 lines winding down some of the walkways. Rides like Peter Pan routinely had a FP line that would stretch close to the carousel during pre-COVID times. Socially distanced that line wouldn’t stretch almost to Pooh.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We need some news.

In the meantime should I renew my TP subscription? What are the odds that Genie is ready next summer/fall?


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> We need some news.
> 
> In the meantime should I renew my TP subscription? What are the odds that Genie is ready next summer/fall?


I think that’s up to you and how you use TP. We also don’t know all the details of Genie. I tend to enjoy/use the room finder or ADR finder tools more than the planning aspects.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> We need some news.
> 
> In the meantime should I renew my TP subscription? What are the odds that Genie is ready next summer/fall?



We use TP mostly for room request - seeing the views. I love it. Although with GDT we probably won't utilize as we booked water view and my only request will be upper floors. 

With no fast pass, etc., would you still find benefit in using a planning tool?


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I think that’s up to you and how you use TP. We also don’t know all the details of Genie. I tend to enjoy/use the room finder or ADR finder tools more than the planning aspects.



Same. I found the Lines app to be inaccurate on our last trip.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> We use TP mostly for room request - seeing the views. I love it. Although with GDT we probably won't utilize as we booked water view and my only request will be upper floors.
> 
> With no fast pass, etc., would you still find benefit in using a planning tool?



I don’t make touring plans on it. I always get mad at their advice. Lol


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> In my province contact tracing has gotten completely overwhelmed and has basically been rendered useless. There is a lot of suspicion and concern that schools are driving our spread, good reason to believe it, but no hard evidence provided by contact tracing.
> 
> Saying this not to go OT and discuss that, but to illustrate *why I think it will be quite difficult for any outbreak to be pinned on WDW when I would have to assume much of the people who go there are also going various other places, traveling to get there,* contact tracing isn’t happening, etc.



This is what I've thought/said all along when people said, "But nothing's been linked!" Well no, of course not. With a such an incredibly variable incubation period (as short as 24 hours to as long as 14 days), is almost impossible for anyone to say with 100% certainty that they got Covid at Disney, unless they have been there for and only there for over 2 weeks. Because otherwise, they had exposures before they left for Disney, on their way to Disney, on their way home from Disney, once back home living their life etc...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mshanson3121 said:


> This is what I've thought/said all along when people said, "But nothing's been linked!" Well no, of course not. With a such an incredibly variable incubation period (as short as 24 hours to as long as 14 days), is almost impossible for anyone to say with 100% certainty that they got Covid at Disney, unless they have been there for and only there for over 2 weeks. Because otherwise, they had exposures before they left for Disney, on their way to Disney, on their way home from Disney, once back home living their life etc...



The only Disney contact tracing that is really realistic and doable is among CMs. For guests, it’s next to impossible.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

mshanson3121 said:


> This is what I've thought/said all along when people said, "But nothing's been linked!" Well no, of course not. With a such an incredibly variable incubation period (as short as 24 hours to as long as 14 days), is almost impossible for anyone to say with 100% certainty that they got Covid at Disney, unless they have been there for and only there for over 2 weeks. Because otherwise, they had exposures before they left for Disney, on their way to Disney, on their way home from Disney, once back home living their life etc...



And I know people point to that one guy who had Covid and went to a conference and WDW back in March making headlines, but the sad truth is that is no longer headline worthy all these months later. People go everywhere with Covid and the general public is no longer outraged by it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> We need some news.
> 
> In the meantime should I renew my TP subscription? What are the odds that Genie is ready next summer/fall?


I saw on insta that they’re laying some railroad track in MK. Maybe replacing what they tore up for Tron? Does that news do anything for anyone here?


DGsAtBLT said:


> And I know people point to that one guy who had Covid and went to a conference and WDW back in March making headlines, but the sad truth is that is no longer headline worthy all these months later. People go everywhere with Covid and the general public is no longer outraged by it.


So true. I’ve been twice and even if I knew for a fact that I caught it at WDW, people would think I was the moron for going to wdw vs. holding them accountable.


----------



## Farro

Uh oh...what's wrong with Everest???

Reportedly down for 2 days now...but MDE shows 120 minute wait? Weird.


----------



## jesskeys91

mshanson3121 said:


> To be honest, I don't understand why FP+ had to go away for Covid?


Because, as has been explained many times on this board, FP+ makes standby waits longer because the line has to be stopped so often to let in those with FP+. Which is a problem because there is barely the space to put socially distanced standby lines as is, and that is without having them lengthened because of FP+.


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> And I know people point to that one guy who had Covid and went to a conference and WDW back in March making headlines, but the sad truth is that is no longer headline worthy all these months later. People go everywhere with Covid and the general public is no longer outraged by it.



I doubt that,  The guy would be a story now, he died and actively had symptoms while at the park. If someone somehow did that now it would totally be in the news.


----------



## osufeth24

Oh my..

World of Disney in DS has a 50 minute wait.


----------



## Leigh L

DGsAtBLT said:


> You mean you wouldn’t love to wait in line for Haunted Mansion starting way back in Frontierland, but this time barely moving because FP+ are moving in at a much faster rate? Maybe they could play with the ratio of FP to standby? Have it available on less attractions? I’m sure making them even harder to get would make for an enjoyable experience for all but a small minority.
> 
> The only thing worse than a line stretching into another land posted at 90 minutes, is that same line stretching into another land that is actually 90 minutes (or longer).


Exactly!
Plus I'm sure they are taking indoor queues into consideration and prolonged (potential) exposure even if people are socially distanced.  Makes sense to just keep lines consistently moving.

We did the HM line that stretched not quite, but almost into Frontierland, lol. The shorter wait time was pretty accurate (30 minutes I think it was?) even though it felt like we'd be there for hours when we first saw it, lol.


----------



## mshanson3121

jesskeys91 said:


> Because, as has been explained many times on this board, FP+ makes standby waits longer because the line has to be stopped so often to let in those with FP+. Which is a problem because there is barely the space to put socially distanced standby lines as is, and that is without having them lengthened because of FP+.



So sorry to take time out of your obviously busy schedule. Not all of us spend time on here daily, nor have time to go back and read every post amongst the hundreds of thousands. So, things get missed.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> I doubt that,  The guy would be a story now, he died and actively had symptoms while at the park. If someone somehow did that now it would totally be in the news.



You don’t think people like that are a dime a dozen right now? Goes somewhere symptomatic then dies? It was still a big deal and shocking in March. I have no doubt people have been at Disney symptomatic, maybe some dying eventually, at some point since July.

Speaking from the perspective of news making headlines only (and not what I think about it), deaths and potential exposures are not a big deal anymore. It’s just reality. I think back in July if there had been a major spike that could be reasonably tied to parks opening timing there would have been PR problems, but as it stands save for a CM outbreak it would be hard to tie much back to them now. I think they’re at bigger risk of bad press from perceived or real crowding related safety issues, TBH.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> So sorry to take time out of your obviously busy schedule. Not all of us spend time on here daily, nor have time to go back and read every post amongst the hundreds of thousands. So, things get missed.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> I saw on insta that they’re laying some railroad track in MK. Maybe replacing what they tore up for Tron? Does that news do anything for anyone here?



From what I saw it was by the Fantasyland Station so likely not Tron related .... Would be nice to see some work on the train near Tron though - curious how it works (tunnel?)


----------



## jesskeys91

mshanson3121 said:


> So sorry to take time out of your obviously busy schedule. Not all of us spend time on here daily, nor have time to go back and read every post amongst the hundreds of thousands. So, things get missed.


If only there was a fast pass for this board, right?


----------



## osufeth24

Let's get back to focusing on the more important things... 

Like how the Ahsoka pins that were released less than 2 weeks ago are sold out everywhere and I csnt find any


----------



## rteetz

jesskeys91 said:


> If only there was a fast pass for this board, right?


Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?



I can no longer afford to read your posts.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?



Oh man. I'll never be approved for membership...


----------



## mshanson3121

jesskeys91 said:


> If only there was a fast pass for this board, right?



Now that would be sweet lol. In all seriousness, it is easy to fall behind on the chatter when you only check in once in awhile. I'd say news, but from some comments I have seen, it doesn't appear there's been a whole lot of that lol.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?


Nah, you're the Genie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?



More like a CM - underpaid for having to put up with all the obnoxious guests


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> More like a CM - underpaid for having to put up with all the obnoxious guests



Hey! Who you calling obnoxious, bucko?


----------



## jesskeys91

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?


Wouldn’t it be great? Like a “skip from here to page 3236 to bypass the debate queue to your next bit of news” button or something.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jesskeys91 said:


> Wouldn’t it be great? Like a “skip from here to page 3236 to bypass the debate queue to your next bit of news” button or something.



To keep the theming I view the "ignore" button as creating my own Club 33


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> To keep the theming I view the "ignore" button as creating my own Club 33



Whats the opposite of Club 33?

I'm the YMCA.


----------



## Tigger's ally

This was our day I most feared.  MK on a weekend. But, it was actually great if you toured it like us. At the bus stop at 6:40, on bus @ 6:50. Temp check by 7:05. In gates by 7:20. Rode 7 dwarfs, Dumbo and Barnstormer by 8. Hit Pooh @ Peter Pan by 8:30 then headed over to splash. Was a bit chilly but we are used to it. Rode it then country bears and COL. Then headed to let grandtinker drive at speedway, Teacups and finally Buzz before our 12:15 Plaza Ate a d headed back to Riv for nap and swim before Toppolinos tonight. Good day.
ALSO- Saw 3 short parade like things. One with toy soldiers and band. One witb princess float and one with Santa and reigndeer. Grandtink loved them.  Got back to our hotel and saw charachter bus parked. Pluto and Goofy were on 2nd floor lobby balconys waving down to kids below.


----------



## pplmover4

osufeth24 said:


> Oh my..
> 
> World of Disney in DS has a 50 minute wait.


Their virtual queue had errors as well... We decided to head to the airport early this afternoon. We know the risks when we come, but this was a less enjoyable experience than in July.


----------



## osufeth24

I was HS most of the day before heading over to DS.  HS was actually pretty nice.  The lines were no different than what it's been over the last few months.  Walkways were open, etc.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> But wouldn’t it take a good amount of people out of the current standby lines that are snaking into the walkways and put them elsewhere?
> 
> Not pretending I know better just trying to understand!


Sorry if someone already explained,  I'm on break at work and just scanning the boards
Let's say 50 people have fp and 50 are on standby.  When they reach the attraction almost all 50 fp people will be let through while the standby continues to grow. There's stopping to ask how many,  to tell people where to go and although this process seems like it takes seconds the constant doing of it builds time
Compound that with thr fact that the ride is operating at less capacity it means either they cut gp allowance significantly,  meaning that they will be harder to get,  or, they keep current numbers and thr standby will just balloon
With just standby operating now the process to load attractions goes much quicker and smoother and makes for a standby line that looks long but it's constantly moving.
This is even without counting the stoppage time due to cleaning



osufeth24 said:


> Let's get back to focusing on the more important things...
> 
> Like how the Ahsoka pins that were released less than 2 weeks ago are sold out everywhere and I csnt find any


The pin was sold out 3 hours after the release that day


----------



## xuxa777

DGsAtBLT said:


> You don’t think people like that are a dime a dozen right now? Goes somewhere symptomatic then dies? It was still a big deal and shocking in March. I have no doubt people have been at Disney symptomatic, maybe some dying eventually, at some point since July.
> 
> Speaking from the perspective of news making headlines only (and not what I think about it), deaths and potential exposures are not a big deal anymore. It’s just reality. I think back in July if there had been a major spike that could be reasonably tied to parks opening timing there would have been PR problems, but as it stands save for a CM outbreak it would be hard to tie much back to them now. I think they’re at bigger risk of bad press from perceived or real crowding related safety issues, TBH.


 Nope I do not think so at this point.


----------



## mshanson3121

jesskeys91 said:


> Wouldn’t it be great? Like a “skip from here to page 3236 to bypass the debate queue to your next bit of news” button or something.



With a brief recap of what you missed lol



yulilin3 said:


> Sorry if someone already explained,  I'm on break at work and just scanning the boards
> Let's say 50 people have fp and 50 are on standby.  When they reach the attraction almost all 50 fp people will be let through while the standby continues to grow. There's stopping to ask how many,  to tell people where to go and although this process seems like it takes seconds the constant doing of it builds time
> Compound that with thr fact that the ride is operating at less capacity it means either they cut gp allowance significantly,  meaning that they will be harder to get,  or, they keep current numbers and thr standby will just balloon
> With just standby operating now the process to load attractions goes much quicker and smoother and makes for a standby line that looks long but it's constantly moving.
> This is even without counting the stoppage time due to cleaning



Good explanation, thanks! I honestly didn't understand it either when I asked a few pages ago. So... just out of curiosity then (knowing this could open a whole other discussion, lol)... if FP+ slows down the standby lane that badly, why even offer it at all? Would it not be better to just keep it all at standby?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> The pin was sold out 3 hours after the release that day


Oh what the heck. Should of figured.


----------



## Mit88

I think Horizons being replaced was the right choice


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think Horizons being replaced was the right choice



I know some people who would like to talk to you.

I am not a fan of the holiday projections on ToT. And now I said it.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I know some people who would like to talk to you.
> 
> I am not a fan of the holiday projections on ToT. And now I said it.



I think Peoplemover is overrated and thats why I haven’t ridden it yet.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> I think Peoplemover is overrated and thats why I haven’t ridden it yet.




And now you said it.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> I think Peoplemover is overrated and thats why I haven’t ridden it yet.



OK, ban time


----------



## Eric Smith

yulilin3 said:


> Sorry if someone already explained,  I'm on break at work and just scanning the boards
> Let's say 50 people have fp and 50 are on standby.  When they reach the attraction almost all 50 fp people will be let through while the standby continues to grow. There's stopping to ask how many,  to tell people where to go and although this process seems like it takes seconds the constant doing of it builds time
> Compound that with thr fact that the ride is operating at less capacity it means either they cut gp allowance significantly,  meaning that they will be harder to get,  or, they keep current numbers and thr standby will just balloon
> With just standby operating now the process to load attractions goes much quicker and smoother and makes for a standby line that looks long but it's constantly moving.
> This is even without counting the stoppage time due to cleaning
> 
> 
> The pin was sold out 3 hours after the release that day


I’d rather spend more time in a line that constantly moves than wait in a standby line that stays still for 5-10 mins at a time while all the FP people merge in.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> This was our day I most feared.  MK on a weekend. But, it was actually great if you toured it like us. At the bus stop at 6:40, on bus @ 6:50. Temp check by 7:05. In gates by 7:20. Rode 7 dwarfs, Dumbo and Barnstormer by 8. Hit Pooh @ Peter Pan by 8:30 then headed over to splash. Was a bit chilly but we are used to it. Rode it then country bears and COL. Then headed to let grandtinker drive at speedway, Teacups and finally Buzz before our 12:15 Plaza Ate a d headed back to Riv for nap and swim before Toppolinos tonight. Good day.
> ALSO- Saw 3 short parade like things. One with toy soldiers and band. One witb princess float and one with Santa and reigndeer. Grandtink loved them.  Got back to our hotel and saw charachter bus parked. Pluto and Goofy were on 2nd floor lobby balconys waving down to kids below.


Hearing they are running transportation 70 minutes ahead of park opening is encouraging.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I’d rather spend more time in a line that constantly moves than wait in a standby line that stays still for 5-10 mins at a time while all the FP people merge in.


Yeah if standby stayed the same even with FP back in rotation it would be miserable. Guess the data we’re missing is how many FPs are allowed through each hour and how many people that would move from standby while capped at 35%.

Bottom line is wdw isn’t doing it for a reason. If it helped with wait times and improved onsite bookings no doubt they’d bring it back. So I get it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Hearing they are running transportation 70 minutes ahead of park opening is encouraging.


The Carribean beach busses were going by 15 minutes before our bus pulled up.  Going to mk again tomorrow so will see when they arrive again


----------



## abs1978

Me last week:  Our Thanksgiving trip was really fun but I don't think I will go back until the pandemic is over.

Me yesterday:  Real life is boring.  I miss Disney.

Me today:  The Contemporary for Spring Break is a great deal...

What is wrong with me?  Ha.


----------



## jesskeys91

mshanson3121 said:


> Now that would be sweet lol. In all seriousness, it is easy to fall behind on the chatter when you only check in once in awhile. I'd say news, but from some comments I have seen, it doesn't appear there's been a whole lot of that lol.





mshanson3121 said:


> With a brief recap of what you missed lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good explanation, thanks! I honestly didn't understand it either when I asked a few pages ago. So... just out of curiosity then (knowing this could open a whole other discussion, lol)... if FP+ slows down the standby lane that badly, why even offer it at all? Would it not be better to just keep it all at standby?


 It’s a money thing. You can sell it as a perk to get people to stay on property with the early booking, also by having people book them ahead of time they know what park people are planning to be in on a particular day for staffing. Also allows for people to be spending money elsewhere in the park instead of having everyone waiting in line at the same time.


----------



## New Mouse

rteetz said:


> Would that mean I’m like club 33 or something?




More like all star music!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any chance WDW considers lifting gold AP blackouts for Christmas/NYE?


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Any chance WDW considers lifting gold AP blackouts for Christmas/NYE?



almost zero I would think.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Good explanation, thanks! I honestly didn't understand it either when I asked a few pages ago. So... just out of curiosity then (knowing this could open a whole other discussion, lol)... if FP+ slows down the standby lane that badly, why even offer it at all? Would it not be better to just keep it all at standby?



There are other benefits to disney under normal times. First people know that even during the middle of the summer they have 3 rides a day they can get easy/quick access to. That is a good selling point since people may be concerned (like we see in this thread) that they won't be able to ride much with long lines. Some "guaranteed" rides is good. 

The other point is that when people are waiting on their FP time to come up if it is close they may decide to go to a store and shop or go to a QS location for a bite to eat or to a bar for a beer (at HS I have waited out FP times at baseline MANY times). That is normally something disney wants. Problem right now is with limited capacity in stores and limited seating at restaurtans and bars they don't really want everybody taking up those seats right now. 

Basically the lower capacity affecting not just rides but stores, restaurants, bars, and even just sitting on a bench makes it harder to put people waiting out a FP time which is not the case normally.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Any chance WDW considers lifting gold AP blackouts for Christmas/NYE?


Zero chance, they'll fill up the parks without doing that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Zero chance, they'll fill up the parks without doing that.


DVC and resort availability is still decently open but they must be filling up buckets regardless.


----------



## HikingFam

Krandor said:


> There are other benefits to disney under normal times. First people know that even during the middle of the summer they have 3 rides a day they can get easy/quick access to. That is a good selling point since people may be concerned (like we see in this thread) that they won't be able to ride much with long lines. Some "guaranteed" rides is good.
> 
> The other point is that when people are waiting on their FP time to come up if it is close they may decide to go to a store and shop or go to a QS location for a bite to eat or to a bar for a beer (at HS I have waited out FP times at baseline MANY times). That is normally something disney wants. Problem right now is with limited capacity in stores and limited seating at restaurtans and bars they don't really want everybody taking up those seats right now.
> 
> Basically the lower capacity affecting not just rides but stores, restaurants, bars, and even just sitting on a bench makes it harder to put people waiting out a FP time which is not the case normally.


As a family with small kids, knowing we can do 3 rides with little wait was a huge deal.  We've been twice since the reopening, and we found that the only way riding 7DMT, FOP, etc. was possible for our family was to be in the first crowd through the gates at the new "rope drop."  This was fine when we drove to the park, but on the days we were at the mercy of WDW transportation, getting a 15 minute later start meant the difference between walk-on to 7DMT or a 90 minute posted wait.  I realize everyone is different, but there is zero chance we are standing in a line for more than 20-30 minutes.  We've managed 2 good trips under the current circumstances, but especially now that parks are opening earlier, it's exhausting to wake up early and rush to the park every day on vacation.  If one of the goals is to make certain people miss FP enough that we'll pay extra for it, mission accomplished.  If we could pay extra for FP (or similar) on our next trip, I'd totally do it.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> DVC and resort availability is still decently open but they must be filling up buckets regardless.


They might move that availability to the other two tiers and maybe surprise the cm with some allotment since they didn't get their usual holiday perks


----------



## StarGirl11

To add to the discussion about lifting the pass for NYE. Half the parks are already booked for NYE anyway (I checked because I was curious to see among other things what the hours currently were). MK and DHS are booked. I don't think they have an incentive to lift it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Any chance WDW considers lifting gold AP blackouts for Christmas/NYE?


after the capacity filled week of Thanksgiving they just had? solid no.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Oh, of course. I wasn’t suggesting they raise it again right now, I was just saying when they did raise it to 35% that it was only a matter of time. Eventually they will raise it again, but I don’t envision that occurring until the spring, and even that depends on the current situation at that time



I would say late Spring - maybe.  If we start the 100 days of wearing masks after Jan 20, that would put us in up to April 30.  Not sure WDW would want to be a talking point on the news if they increased park capacity prior to April 30.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> after the capacity filled week of Thanksgiving they just had? solid no.


I have no dog in that fight, our APs are platinum, just curious what people thought for the sake of conversation. I know blackouts were lifted a few summers back so it can happen, but makes sense that isn’t the case for the holidays.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rpb718 said:


> I would say late Spring - maybe.  If we start the 100 days of wearing masks after Jan 20, that would put us in up to April 30.  Not sure WDW would want to be a talking point on the news if they increased park capacity prior to April 30.


If someone isn’t wearing a mask now they aren’t gonna start end of January because some politician came up with a catchy phrase  

My vote is capacity at Disney won’t increase noticeably until the vaccine is decently distributed through the general population so maybe Q3 2021 at the absolute earliest considering the supply chain issues Pfizer fessed up to a couple days ago (which will cut their 2020 deliveries in half so it’s not some minor development that).


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> If someone isn’t wearing a mask now they aren’t gonna start end of January because some politician came up with a catchy phrase
> 
> My vote is capacity at Disney won’t increase noticeably until the vaccine is decently distributed through the general population so maybe Q3 2021 at the absolute earliest considering the supply chain issues Pfizer fessed up to a couple days ago (which will cut their 2020 deliveries in half so it’s not some minor development that).



And it’s just speak for, it’s 100 days now until it’s 150, 200, until I deem it  safe enough to not use the masks. And as you said. If people aren’t wearing them now, people aren’t going to buy that after 100 days they won’t have to continue being asked to wear them.

I’m not sold on the vaccine being a factor into future capacity raises. They reopened the parks during the worst spike in Florida, and raised capacity in the beginning of the worst spike in the country. I think they’re gonna want to gain momentum for the 50th by ramping up activity in the parks. If there’s exceeding demand around Spring Break/Easter, and the virus is at a standstill around the country, they may try and sneak it up again. I’m not saying they’re gonna jump it up to 75%, but maybe 5-10% at a time.

Let’s not forget as far as we know the plan is still to open one of the water parks in March, so that could also factor in to some decisions.

They’re also still currently planning on having the Star Wars Marathon weekend in mid-April, all but one of the races are sold out, so they expect that to bring in a good chunk of people. They could, and probably will cancel, but as long as it’s not, it’s still a factor


----------



## tlmadden73

I would not think we would see a raise in capacity until they do one of these things 

1) Open another resort (All-Star Movies)
2) Reduce social distancing (at least in outdoor queues) to avoid the traffic clogging lines) 
3) Open the water park
4) Bring back show attractions
5) The virus is miraculously eradicated overnight.

Even then -- it's not like any of these things would mean a guarantee increase.  It just depends on "us" and how many of us are going over the next few months (specifically January-March). Disney may be excited about the Christmas crowds, but I doubt they feel that crowds will INCREASE after the new year. So why raise capacity if they won't be hitting that max capacity level anyway during the colder winter months?

.


----------



## Tigger's ally

Tigger's ally said:


> The Carribean beach busses were going by 15 minutes before our bus pulled up.  Going to mk again tomorrow so will see when they arrive again


On bus at 6:45. In park @ 7:15 today. Not as many rides going today early. Mostly just FL rides.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Eric Smith said:


> I’d rather spend more time in a line that constantly moves than wait in a standby line that stays still for 5-10 mins at a time while all the FP people merge in.





Tigger's ally said:


> On bus at 6:45. In park @ 7:15 today. Not as many rides going today early. Mostly just FL rides.



Fantasy or Frontier?


----------



## Tigger's ally

figmentfinesse said:


> Fantasy or Frontier?


Fantasyland


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> But wouldn’t it take a good amount of people out of the current standby lines that are snaking into the walkways and put them elsewhere?
> 
> Not pretending I know better just trying to understand!


Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568


I definitely agree with a lot of her thoughts. Just want to note for others that she is a lighting/arts imagineer not someone who would’ve worked on something like FP directly.


----------



## Wreckem

My trip on the 19th is the first I have rented a car. What are the current operational practices regarding parking?


----------



## rteetz

Wreckem said:


> My trip on the 19th is the first I have rented a car. What are the current operational practices regarding parking?


In terms of? Disney resorts charge for overnight parking. DVC guests on points do not get charged. Those staying at a Disney resort or as an AP do not get charged theme park parking. Disney springs parking is free.


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> In terms of? Disney resorts charge for overnight parking. DVC guests on points do not get charged. Those staying at a Disney resort or as an AP do not get charged theme park parking. Disney springs parking is free.



In terms of how early before park opening can you park?

We booked Royal Pacific at UOR for $180/night months ago before Disney discounted their resorts. Just need to know what time I can show up to park for rope drop.


----------



## rteetz

Wreckem said:


> In terms of how early before park opening can you park?
> 
> We booked Royal Pacific at UOR for $180/night months ago before Disney Discount their resorts. Just need to know what time I can show up to park for rope drop.


It varies. The best rule of thumb is really 1 hour before. It’s usually not later that than. Sometimes it’s much earlier than that.


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568



Now let’s imagine the park gives out 250 fastpasses per hour.  The ride capacity is still 1000 guests per hour, but now, 250 guests have priority boarding.  The wait for *1000**  750 *standby guests now goes up to 75 minutes.

With her example the "Average" wait time per guest dropped from 60 minutes to 57.


----------



## Cfiiitz

jade1 said:


> Now let’s imagine the park gives out 250 fastpasses per hour.  The ride capacity is still 1000 guests per hour, but now, 250 guests have priority boarding.  The wait for *1000**  750 *standby guests now goes up to 75 minutes.
> 
> With her example the "Average" wait time per guest dropped from 60 minutes to 57.



I think she is referring to 1000 people in line + 250 FP guests. So 1250 total.


----------



## jade1

Cfiiitz said:


> I think she is referring to 1000 people in line + 250 FP guests. So 1250 total.



Well then you can just say there's 2,000 in line, or 5,000.

Throughput is 1,000 an hour-there is either a 60 min average wait for everyone without FP, or a 57 minute average wait with 25% FP, no wait for 250 and 75 minutes for the rest-750.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Now let’s imagine the park gives out 250 fastpasses per hour.  The ride capacity is still 1000 guests per hour, but now, 250 guests have priority boarding.  The wait for *1000**  750 *standby guests now goes up to 75 minutes.
> 
> With her example the "Average" wait time per guest dropped from 60 minutes to 57.



but the FP line isn't 0 minutes, it usually is still 10-20 minutes and having to shift between lines and sometimes they aren't as efficient when pulling people from multiple areas, etc.

Also, my understanding is that most rides are more like 800-900 FP per 1,000 so it makes the standby go way up

I am a big fan of FP+ due to the planning component and sort of helping to definie our day with what we know we have a FP for vs what we need to rope drop, etc. - but overall it does add to wait times


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568



Thank you for sharing!

In normal times I feel like I’m on both sides of the FP issue, if that makes sense. I was in the know enough to take full advantage and make it an overall benefit to my family, but I was also Disney nerd enough to understand that the system as a whole is not entirely beneficial if you are not able to take full advantage of it. In Covid times, the lessened capacity would exasperate FP’s negative issues, like how the move from FP- to + and the addition of it at mid tier attractions was an IMO overall negative move for those attractions.

Ultimately I am a fan of the way Disney implemented FP at WDW from its inception to March 2020 and hope whatever version we have in the future remains included with a ticket (yeah right, lol), but I am fully on team keep it away until normal operations return.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> but the FP line isn't 0 minutes, it usually is still 10-20 minutes and having to shift between lines and sometimes they aren't as efficient when pulling people from multiple areas, etc.
> 
> Also, my understanding is that most rides are more like 800-900 FP per 1,000 so *it makes the standby go way up*
> 
> I am a big fan of FP+ due to the planning component and sort of helping to definie our day with what we know we have a FP for vs what we need to rope drop, etc. - but overall it does add to wait times



Well its usually been decent in years past, even Space we usually walk all the way up to the line on the right.

But agree 25% isn't as beneficial as 900 per 1,000.

It's really whatever data one looks at and puts as most important.

Actual wait time per rider,

or actual wait time per FP,

or actual wait time per SB.

If like you say, 900 are 10 minutes and 100 are even 100 minutes, that's still an average of 19 minutes and *posted SB is 100 minutes.*

If 999 are 10 minutes and 1 is 10 hours, the average ride wait is under 11 minutes, but *the posted SB time is 10 hours.*


I'm fine with no FP currently, but if they ever offer it again we will use it-even pay for it.


I'm also fine with 100% FP so no more SB, just like Virtual/RotR.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am actually against FP. I used to like it, but now I've come around to the viewpoint that it's the constant moving in line that matters to me. Sure, I could get 3 fastpasses or maybe a few more in a day. But it's nearly impossible to get a FP for every ride and keep constantly riding (unless you just want to do IASW 20 times). 

But Disney has done a great job lately of making interesting queues. So long as you're constantly moving, the wait really doesn't seem that bad to me. Sometimes I wish I had even more time in queues like Peter Pan.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am actually against FP. I used to like it, but now I've come around to the viewpoint that it's the constant moving in line that matters to me. Sure, I could get 3 fastpasses or maybe a few more in a day. But it's nearly impossible to get a FP for every ride and keep constantly riding (unless you just want to do IASW 20 times).
> 
> But Disney has done a great job lately of making interesting queues. So long as you're constantly moving, the wait really doesn't seem that bad to me. Sometimes I wish I had even more time in queues like Peter Pan.



I feel like Disney is trying to make everyone a little happy (including themselves) but providing something that gives you some "quick access" but isn't as "classist" as what Universal does (meaning, you don't have to pay extra to get at least some benefit from it).

I know some people that just flat out refuse to wait more than 20 mins on any line - so they just do what they can get FPs for and that if there was no FP and many, many lines were 30mis+ they just wouldn't go. ..... but I also know others that hate FP+ and are ok waiting as long as the line moves .... you just cant' make everyone happy

I am with you, as long as vast majority of lines were less than like 40mins and just not sure if that would be the case.  Obviously it should minimize the 90-120+ min waits, but I could see a lot of lines have 40+ min waits.

Personally I would like to see it continue in some form but be for few rides and be a smaller percentage of the passes for the rides that do have it.  it might create a bit of a class sytem in that those fewer spots would either cost $ directly or be captured by those staying on property for longer stays, but it would make the SB lines move a bit better/more consistently, and then rides that really dont' need it (like Omnimover rides or things like Pirates) can just have standby). ... And then those that really like FP and are willign to pay for it have that ability


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheMaxRebo said:


> Personally I would like to see it continue in some form but be for few rides and be a smaller percentage of the passes for the rides that do have it.  it might create a bit of a class sytem in that those fewer spots would either cost $ directly or be captured by those staying on property for longer stays, but it would make the SB lines move a bit better/more consistently, and then rides that really dont' need it (like Omnimover rides or things like Pirates) can just have standby). ... And then those that really like FP and are willign to pay for it have that ability



I agree with the paragraph I left on there. One of my biggest problems with fastpass began when they started using them for HM and POTC. 

I was at WDW about 3 times a year for a few years before they began FP for those rides (just saying I feel I have a good frame of reference for wait times). Before FP began you'd be hard pressed to see POTC or HM over 20 minute wait unless it was some sort of holiday or event happening.

After FP, the standby waits for those attractions rarely seemed to be under 30 minutes and were usually more like 40 or higher. Especially POTC. 

Those attractions never needed them and they only hurt the lines. They were only added to increase the availability of fastpasses. 

I'd be happier if FP was only available for a handful of attractions like FOP, ROTR, MMRR, things like that. Just don't bog down other attractions with fastpasses because there aren't enough to go around for the headliners.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I agree with the paragraph I left on there. One of my biggest problems with fastpass began when they started using them for HM and POTC.
> 
> I was at WDW about 3 times a year for a few years before they began FP for those rides (just saying I feel I have a good frame of reference for wait times). Before FP began you'd be hard pressed to see POTC or HM over 20 minute wait unless it was some sort of holiday or event happening.
> 
> After FP, the standby waits for those attractions rarely seemed to be under 30 minutes and were usually more like 40 or higher. Especially POTC.
> 
> Those attractions never needed them and they only hurt the lines. They were only added to increase the availability of fastpasses.
> 
> I'd be happier if FP was only available for a handful of attractions like FOP, ROTR, MMRR, things like that. Just don't bog down other attractions with fastpasses because there aren't enough to go around for the headliners.



Those two attractions are the exact two I think of when it comes to FP having an overall negative impact. I think we could probably throw Spaceship Earth in there too.

I vaguely remember Josh at easyWDW doing an analysis on wait times from the impact of the move from FP- to + and I’m fairly sure the results were basically it was a positive for the popular headliners, but negatively effected the mid tier attractions where it was added because they needed addition FP+ capacity to make the system work.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like Disney is trying to make everyone a little happy (including themselves) but providing something that gives you some "quick access" but isn't as "classist" as what Universal does (meaning, you don't have to pay extra to get at least some benefit from it).



Hargids is often Virtual only and no extra charge. I think we may see more of the RotR types where the SB line has no wait-literally.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568


Totally get that! I just wondered if it would help NOW (not in normal times) with the 6" distancing since lines are long but the wait isn't necessarily long. In normal times it makes waits longer for sure, but with capped capacity and controlled FPs I wonder if it would help with length now.

Seems most people don't want FP to ever return. That's interesting to me. We live and die by the rolling 4th FP. Waiting on Genie at this point.


----------



## Princess Merida

I love FP and hope it returns when this is all over and they keep the longer window for onsite guests.  We are rope drop people.  We usually hit less popular rides first thing and you can get quite a few done since everyone goes to a headliner.  We then have FP for the headliners.  Of course this mostly works in MK with no FP tiers.  Epcot isn't a bad one for this plan either for us since we aren't fans of Soarin since they changed the screen (Sorry).  We skip it now all together since it all seems so distorted to us.  HWS FP is terrible with the tiers the way they are.  That I would love to see changed when FP returns!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jade1 said:


> Hargids is often Virtual only and no extra charge. I think we may see more of the RotR types where the SB line has no wait-literally.



RotR can have a significant SB wait once you are called.

The need for the virtual queue there from my understanding has a lot less to do with less waiting and a lot more to do with line management for an ultra popular and sometimes unreliable attraction.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Hargids is often Virtual only and no extra charge. I think we may see more of the RotR types where the SB line has no wait-literally.



I think we may see more of that in the future - or at least I would like it.  Have smaller FP pool and fewer rides with FP and then once any SB line gets 40mins+ you get a virtual queue spot 

Obviously need more "other stuff" to do while not on line then so doesn't work now, but in the future I would welcome that


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we may see more of that in the future - or at least I would like it.  Have smaller FP pool and fewer rides with FP and then once any SB line gets 40mins+ you get a virtual queue spot
> 
> Obviously need more "other stuff" to do while not on line then so doesn't work now, but in the future I would welcome that


That’s the main crux of the issue. They need to severely limit what will get FP lines, if they bring FP back. It should be limited to the Tier 1 type of rides and not for things like HM, Pirates, Pooh, Dumbo. If they bring back FP that way, I’d love it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DGsAtBLT said:


> Those two attractions are the exact two I think of when it comes to FP having an overall negative impact. I think we could probably throw Spaceship Earth in there too.
> 
> I vaguely remember Josh at easyWDW doing an analysis on wait times from the impact of the move from FP- to + and I’m fairly sure the results were basically it was a positive for the popular headliners, but negatively effected the mid tier attractions where it was added because they needed addition FP+ capacity to make the system work.



Yep, add Spaceship Earth to that too.

I remember waiting for that one without a fastpass before COVID. We thought it'd be a quick wait because the standby only took up one queue line. Nope, one time we just stood there for 11 minutes without moving. Even if the FP line was empty and someone was standing at the entrance they still wouldn't let anyone from the standby go. 

When the CM finally let the standby go people were urging each other to go fast before they cut it off again.


----------



## osufeth24

Hagrids is only VQ because of Covid.  They don't want the line spilling out of HP land.  Was never virtual before then


----------



## jade1

DGsAtBLT said:


> RotR can have a significant SB wait once you are called.
> 
> The need for the virtual queue there from my understanding has a lot less to do with less waiting and a lot more to do with line management for an ultra popular and sometimes unreliable attraction.



Hagrids was very short every time, but I think those types of rides will work much better for Virtual than RotR.

FoP would be similar IMO-much harder to keep that timely.

I hope they continue and eliminate SB for these newer more popular attractions straight forward attractions, like Guardians, Rat and Tron.

They just need to smooth it out so its minimal wait once your up.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Hagrids is only VQ because of Covid.  They don't want the line spilling out of HP land.  Was never virtual before then


Hagrid’s didn’t use a VQ either of the two days I was there last month. Line did spill into the land at times.


----------



## jade1

osufeth24 said:


> Hagrids is only VQ because of Covid.  They don't want the line spilling out of HP land.  Was never virtual before then



Yea and FoP is tough to make work virtual. But the line does stretch across continents for that currently.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336007573196181504


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Hagrid’s didn’t use a VQ either of the two days I was there last month. Line did spill into the land at times.



Right, they'll only use it if the line starts getting too long.  I was in line one time, and saw the VQ went live.  Jumped out of line, the employee was wondering why I was leaving, I said I just got a time for later.  She was about to say there was no VQ until I showed her lol.


----------



## jade1

osufeth24 said:


> Right, they'll only use it if the line starts getting too long.  I was in line one time, and saw the VQ went live.  Jumped out of line, the employee was wondering why I was leaving, I said I just got a time for later.  She was about to say there was no VQ until I showed her lol.



Yep same, we were prepared for that as well. Why I mentioned it is "often" VQ.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just don’t think WDW is designed or it’s in Disney’s benefit to eliminate physical queues to the greatest extent they can. I don’t believe this is what a widespread usage of the VQ will eventually look like. I think physical queues are important for containing people and keeping them busy. There’s only so much extra spending you can milk out of people.

I wonder if we see it as a line management tool similar to how it is at ROTR to keep stand by at reasonable levels and provide something “free” while running in tandem with a paid FP like system.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Heard a rumor from a former cast member (in the British Revolution band at Epcot) while riding a Coronado Springs bus of 36,000 more Disney layoffs coming after Jan 1.


----------



## Mit88

Carol Jackson said:


> Heard a rumor from a former cast member (in the British Revolution band at Epcot) while riding a Coronado Springs bus of 36,000 more Disney layoffs coming after Jan 1.



Im sure those are the layoffs we already know about


----------



## rteetz

Carol Jackson said:


> Heard a rumor from a former cast member (in the British Revolution band at Epcot) while riding a Coronado Springs bus of 36,000 more Disney layoffs coming after Jan 1.


Yeah that’s not true.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s not true.



The bigger question is why was the former member of British Revolution riding the Coronado Springs bus.


----------



## JoeA

Pyotr said:


> The bigger question is why was the former member of British Revolution riding the Coronado Springs bus.



It's mandatory that all rumors start with, "I was on the bus and..."


----------



## yulilin3

Carol Jackson said:


> Heard a rumor from a former cast member (in the British Revolution band at Epcot) while riding a Coronado Springs bus of 36,000 more Disney layoffs coming after Jan 1.


Need more details on the former BR performer. 
Was he the bus driver? A guest?
BR was third party so not a CM at all


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> I've seen both. Mostly the "safety" factor, but some complaining about the long lines, feeling busy etc...


I know a lot of ppl who were willing to sacrifice the limited experiences in exchange for low crowds. So when they go & it still feels as crowded as a regular day, they’re disappointed. I know ppl who booked trips based on July crowds who were very disappointed. It really has nothing to do with his safe they feel.


----------



## skeeter31

Carol Jackson said:


> Heard a rumor from a former cast member (in the British Revolution band at Epcot) while riding a Coronado Springs bus of 36,000 more Disney layoffs coming after Jan 1.


Most likely the person saying that was talking about the 32k lay-off number that was reported a week or so ago. But that number will encompass all of the layoffs, including the 28+ thousand that were already laid off. So totally false. 

But I do give props to the rumor for including the bus reference because it’s not a Disney rumor unless it’s heard on a bus.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> But I do give props to the rumor for including the bus reference because *it’s not a Disney rumor unless it’s heard on a bus.
> *


*

*


----------



## Tigger's ally

I am here now and I have to say that to me it appears like there is a higher CM to guest ratio than ever. Cm's everywhere! All doing a great job. With the TS restaurants removing/idling tables, you really get your meals done in rapid fashion. We like to "enjoy" our meals with before and aft drinks, but have adjusted because we know the wait staff want to turn tables to maximize tips.


----------



## osufeth24

Forgot to mention something I've noticed when at HS on Sunday. There were cms going around GE asking if we wanted to build a Droid. Got asked about 3 times. Seems while busy people aren't reserving some of the experiences


----------



## Moliphino

yulilin3 said:


> Not to perpetuate the topic but here's a former imagineer (just got laid off) sharing her thoughts on fp
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335714280654573568



Where did she get this info? It's not at all right.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335721937222320128


----------



## skeeter31

Moliphino said:


> Where did she get this info? It's not at all right.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335721937222320128


She corrects it in a later tweet. Only a few minutes later.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Forgot to mention something I've noticed when at HS on Sunday. There were cms going around GE asking if we wanted to build a Droid. Got asked about 3 times. Seems while busy people aren't reserving some of the experiences



wonder if that is more evidence that the people there are locals/frequent visitors that likely already have built their droid if they were interested - vs the family doing there big "every few years" trip that are there to buy all the souvenirs


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if that is more evidence that the people there are locals/frequent visitors that likely already have built their droid if they were interested - vs the family doing there big "every few years" trip that are there to buy all the souvenirs



Only reason I disagree with that narrative is the AP bucket for DHS is maxed out just about every day, so it's not like there's more AP locals showing up than there has been


----------



## Mit88

If Sven shows up talking about additional layoffs, maybe then I’ll take it seriously


----------



## hereforthechurros

osufeth24 said:


> Forgot to mention something I've noticed when at HS on Sunday. There were cms going around GE asking if we wanted to build a Droid. Got asked about 3 times. Seems while busy people aren't reserving some of the experiences


There's still plenty of availability Christmas week. Like every time slot.


----------



## DisOrBust

Actually I don't think the rumor is false.  The additional 4,000 were to hit by March so Disney  will have to "WARN" 60 days ahead which would be for a January date.


----------



## osufeth24

Was excited though today went to DS since yesterday was a cluster, and saw these signs for merchandise release with an arrow.  So of course I was curious and had to find out.  Was all the way in the corner near the art of the disney store where they were selling the Disneyland 65h Anniversay funko pop with Walt and the Castle.  Makes sense why I was seeing people walking around with about 10 boxes.

I don't collect funko pop's but I bought one for myself.  There didn't seem to be any limit as they were asking people how many they wanted

Saw a couple of Disney Vloggers right behind me, so will be checking out their vids to see if I'm in it lol


----------



## Mit88

DisOrBust said:


> Actually I don't think the rumor is false.  The additional 4,000 were to hit by March so Disney  will have to "WARN" 60 days ahead which would be for a January date.



No, the rumor isn’t false, it’s just not new.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> If Sven shows up talking about additional layoffs, maybe then I’ll take it seriously


----------



## TikiTikiFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if that is more evidence that the people there are locals/frequent visitors that likely already have built their droid if they were interested - vs the family doing there big "every few years" trip that are there to buy all the souvenirs



Probably some truth to this- we didn’t build a droid or lightsaber because we’ve already done it before. I feel for folks visiting the first time tho experiencing the marketplace area of Batuu- that’s so not the best way to experience it. The line is so long and it’s so awkward to shop when they only allow one person in a store at a time so everybody’s just staring at you like ‘hurry up!’ We rushed through it just bc it was odd but we’ve done SWGE quite extensively already.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if that is more evidence that the people there are locals/frequent visitors that likely already have built their droid if they were interested - vs the family doing there big "every few years" trip that are there to buy all the souvenirs



I have a few theories on this ... maybe it’s a mix of a few things.

1. Lots of locals/frequent visitors have already done it.

2. You can’t send it back to your resort right now, you have to lug it around all day.

3. With so many people out of work, or their businesses not doing well, I could see some people keeping trips when they’ve already purchased tickets, flights, etc. but perhaps cutting back on their in-park spending/special experiences.


----------



## rteetz

DisOrBust said:


> Actually I don't think the rumor is false.  The additional 4,000 were to hit by March so Disney  will have to "WARN" 60 days ahead which would be for a January date.


That’s known and announced. This “rumor” notes an additional 36,000 which is not happening.


----------



## disneygirlsng

SaintsManiac said:


>


You win.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Sorry if someone already explained,  I'm on break at work and just scanning the boards
> Let's say 50 people have fp and 50 are on standby.  When they reach the attraction almost all 50 fp people will be let through while the standby continues to grow. There's stopping to ask how many,  to tell people where to go and although this process seems like it takes seconds the constant doing of it builds time
> Compound that with thr fact that the ride is operating at less capacity it means either they cut gp allowance significantly,  meaning that they will be harder to get,  or, they keep current numbers and thr standby will just balloon
> With just standby operating now the process to load attractions goes much quicker and smoother and makes for a standby line that looks long but it's constantly moving.
> This is even without counting the stoppage time due to cleaning
> 
> 
> The pin was sold out 3 hours after the release that day


What about a combo of FP+ & virtual queues for the reg line?


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> What about a combo of FP+ & virtual queues for the reg line?


that scenario hasn't been an option so not sure how it would work, I was replying to why fp in the current conditions wouldn't work and how fp in general makes the standby lines longer


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> What about a combo of FP+ & virtual queues for the reg line?



For now it wouldn't work as there isn't enough "other stuff" for people to do while waiting for their FP or VQ to come due 

In normal times it could work - though I think VQ would need to be to return to a SB line of 40mins+ or something (so helps avoid the 2+ hour lines but need to use the queue space somewhat).  And still would say things like HM and Pirates are better with just SB


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Great time to just bring MaxPass to Disney World once things can start moving towards having FP again.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> wonder if that is more evidence that the people there are locals/frequent visitors that likely already have built their droid if they were interested - vs the family doing there big "every few years" trip that are there to buy all the souvenirs



I think that is possible.  When I was there is January I did the lightsaber but didn't do the droid on that trip but only because I was coming back in April which we all know didn't happen.  So I'll be doing one on next month's january trip BUT if things had gone as planned I'd already have one and likely wouldn't do another.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Was excited though today went to DS since yesterday was a cluster, and saw these signs for merchandise release with an arrow.  So of course I was curious and had to find out.  Was all the way in the corner near the art of the disney store where they were selling the Disneyland 65h Anniversay funko pop with Walt and the Castle.  Makes sense why I was seeing people walking around with about 10 boxes.
> 
> I don't collect funko pop's but I bought one for myself.  There didn't seem to be any limit as they were asking people how many they wanted
> 
> Saw a couple of Disney Vloggers right behind me, so will be checking out their vids to see if I'm in it lol


this just makes me want to cry  

Disneyland’s 60th was so awesome. I had the privilege of going right when it launched. There was an excitement in the air amongst CMs- like all of them were happy and exited. ALL. It was awesome. Even when we called for stuff in the couple months leading up to that trip the CMs were excited. The on-site hotels redid their room keys to reflect the diamond celebration. The parks freaking sparkled. I know the 65th wasn’t going to be as special, but there were gonna be some special things! like Snow White’s update!

You know, I hope WDW’s 50th has some of that happiness and excitement. I know COVID will put a damper on it, but even some of that excitement would be magical right now!

Alas back to the now... the fact that DLR is having to push out their merch at WDW is just so, so sad


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> You know, I hope WDW’s 50th has some of that happiness and excitement. I know COVID will put a damper on it, but even some of that excitement would be magical right now!



I do too.  The start is of the 50th may be a bit weird at what hopefully is the tail end of COVID but it is a year long thing so hopefully as we move into 2022 they can really do it up.  The start of it though is right on that line where we hopefully should be close to normal so I have hopes even for the start but at least by a few months in we should be good (good willing and the creek don't rise)


----------



## SaintsManiac

Krandor said:


> I do too.  The start is of the 50th may be a bit weird at what hopefully is the tail end of COVID but it is a year long thing so hopefully as we move into 2022 they can really do it up.  The start of it though is right on that line where we hopefully should be close to normal so I have hopes even for the start but at least by a few months in we should be good (good willing and the creek don't rise)



I’m feeling very hopeful about it. The holidays and 50th combined should be a great atmosphere.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I’m feeling very hopeful about it. The holidays and 50th combined should be a great atmosphere.


Dangnabit.

Y’all making me want to book a 50th Holiday trip and my AP will expire mid-Nov


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like Disney is trying to make everyone a little happy (including themselves) but providing something that gives you some "quick access" but isn't as "classist" as what Universal does (meaning, you don't have to pay extra to get at least some benefit from it).
> 
> I know some people that just flat out refuse to wait more than 20 mins on any line - so they just do what they can get FPs for and that if there was no FP and many, many lines were 30mis+ they just wouldn't go. ..... but I also know others that hate FP+ and are ok waiting as long as the line moves .... you just cant' make everyone happy
> 
> I am with you, as long as vast majority of lines were less than like 40mins and just not sure if that would be the case.  Obviously it should minimize the 90-120+ min waits, but I could see a lot of lines have 40+ min waits.
> 
> Personally I would like to see it continue in some form but be for few rides and be a smaller percentage of the passes for the rides that do have it.  it might create a bit of a class sytem in that those fewer spots would either cost $ directly or be captured by those staying on property for longer stays, but it would make the SB lines move a bit better/more consistently, and then rides that really dont' need it (like Omnimover rides or things like Pirates) can just have standby). ... And then those that really like FP and are willign to pay for it have that ability


I think the classist aspect of WDW is that FP+ heavily favors those who plan meticulously and are able to reserve their fast passes at 6am 60 days before their trip.  If you didn’t know about any of that, FP+ would be terrible because it makes the standby lines for the top end rides much longer than they would have been otherwise.


----------



## Eric Smith

osufeth24 said:


> Was excited though today went to DS since yesterday was a cluster, and saw these signs for merchandise release with an arrow.  So of course I was curious and had to find out.  Was all the way in the corner near the art of the disney store where they were selling the Disneyland 65h Anniversay funko pop with Walt and the Castle.  Makes sense why I was seeing people walking around with about 10 boxes.
> 
> I don't collect funko pop's but I bought one for myself.  There didn't seem to be any limit as they were asking people how many they wanted
> 
> Saw a couple of Disney Vloggers right behind me, so will be checking out their vids to see if I'm in it lol


I really hope they re-stock that one.  They released it online at 3am eastern with no warning and they were gone in a matter of minutes.  They’re now up on eBay for $130 to $150 each.


----------



## Farro

People at CSR reporting that El Mercado is seeing some action with people inside setting up - rumor is it's only opening for the Holiday season though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I think the classist aspect of WDW is that FP+ heavily favors those who plan meticulously and are able to reserve their fast passes at 6am 60 days before their trip.  If you didn’t know about any of that, FP+ would be terrible because it makes the standby lines for the top end rides much longer than they would have been otherwise.



I guess I don't see that as classist - jsut beneficial to certain personality types.  But everyone that wants to can plan out things and get online right at 6am of the first day they are eligible, etc.  Yes there is a benefit if you stay on property but that benefit is the same if you stay at a Value or a Deluxe.  And for everyone, if you buy a park ticket you get access to the system.  I mean, there are a million things in life that if you do research for you are better prepared for them.

I see that very different than like what Universal does where you have to have a park ticket and then bay an extra fee (sometimes a fee more than the actual park ticket) just to have access to the system (or that benefit is included if you stay at a Deluxe resort)


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I don't see that as classist - jsut beneficial to certain personality types.  But everyone that wants to can plan out things and get online right at 6am of the first day they are eligible, etc.  Yes there is a benefit if you stay on property but that benefit is the same if you stay at a Value or a Deluxe.  And for everyone, if you buy a park ticket you get access to the system.  I mean, there are a million things in life that if you do research for you are better prepared for them.
> 
> I see that very different than like what Universal does where you have to have a park ticket and then bay an extra fee (sometimes a fee more than the actual park ticket) just to have access to the system (or that benefit is included if you stay at a Deluxe resort)


I agree, it's different than what Universal does with the Express Pass.  However, Disney's fastpass system with the booking two months out does create a class of people who know how to work the system who have a huge advantage over those who do not.  Disneyland isn't nearly as bad because everything is day of and you can get a fastpass to whatever ride you want if you head to the kiosks at the beginning of the day.


----------



## BoatDriver

Eric Smith said:


> I agree, it's different than what Universal does with the Express Pass.  However, Disney's fastpass system with the booking two months out does create a class of people who know how to work the system who have a huge advantage over those who do not.  Disneyland isn't nearly as bad because everything is day of and you can get a fastpass to whatever ride you want if you head to the kiosks at the beginning of the day.



Are we dividing people into classes based on knowledge and abilities? 

This whole argument aside, I've always been amazed at the sheer number of people who spend thousands upon thousands of dollars on a Disney vacation, and do absolutely zero research. Even a cursory Google search would have given them ample warning about ADR's and FP's.

Now, I've gotten flak for this in the past because it's not exactly an egalitarian tenet, but I've always advocated for more classes and sub-classes, not less. On property? You get earlier access than off-property. Deluxe resort? You get access a day before moderate and two before value. 

At some point, between the introduction of FP+, the steep increase in rates, and the addition of perks for good neighbor properties, this became a disaster. Add in the loss of luggage transfer and the diminishing quality of Transportation, and there's less and less reason to pay on-property prices each year.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

BoatDriver said:


> This whole argument aside, I've always been amazed at the sheer number of people who spend thousands upon thousands of dollars on a Disney vacation, and do absolutely zero research. Even a cursory Google search would have given them ample warning about ADR's and FP's.



I couldn't agree more!  I hate the argument that FP+ benefits those in the know and not those that just show up.  That's exactly the point!  We should get a little bump (like knowing about rolling 4th FP+) for being in the know.  If you don't care to take 2 minutes and do a Google search or talk to a travel agent before you just show up, that should be YOUR problem.  Wait in the hour long line and be happy.  For those that know the system and are used to it, waiting over an hour for 3 minute rides doesn't always feel worth it.  I'll always remember listening in on a family in the Pooh que wondering what all the little "bracelets" were for.  

I can't imagine going anywhere without doing a little bit of research first.  We were supposed to go to Anaheim next April (piggybacking with a work conference).  Do you think I'd have just got off the plane and said, "Here I am!  What to do next?"  No - I researched the H-E- double hockey sticks out of hotels, how Disneyland works, how to get one place to the next, places to eat.  And it would be the same no matter where we were going - not just to a Disney park.  

As for classes, I'm OK with that as long as out-of-state APs get a little bit of love.  There's a big difference in paying the in-state, monthly pass rate and dropping thousands of dollars at once on out-of-state Platinum passes for a family of four.  I hate when we get lumped in with those who can just "hop over to the parks any day after work or on a weekend."


----------



## SaintsManiac

BoatDriver said:


> Are we dividing people into classes based on knowledge and abilities?
> 
> This whole argument aside, I've always been amazed at the sheer number of people who spend thousands upon thousands of dollars on a Disney vacation, and do absolutely zero research. Even a cursory Google search would have given them ample warning about ADR's and FP's.
> 
> Now, I've gotten flak for this in the past because it's not exactly an egalitarian tenet, but I've always advocated for more classes and sub-classes, not less. On property? You get earlier access than off-property. Deluxe resort? You get access a day before moderate and two before value.
> 
> At some point, between the introduction of FP+, the steep increase in rates, and the addition of perks for good neighbor properties, this became a disaster. Add in the loss of luggage transfer and the diminishing quality of Transportation, and there's less and less reason to pay on-property prices each year.




I was looking on VRBO last night just for curiosity's sake. Thanksgiving week next year I can get a 4 bedroom house 5 miles from WDW gates for less than $200 a night.

They need to bring back the EMH and some type of VQ or FP on property perk for me to not strongly consider staying offsite. And I am not a huge fan of FP+, but if I can't pre-book the big rides by staying onsite then what is the point?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I don't see that as classist - jsut beneficial to certain personality types.  But everyone that wants to can plan out things and get online right at 6am of the first day they are eligible, etc.  Yes there is a benefit if you stay on property but that benefit is the same if you stay at a Value or a Deluxe.  And for everyone, if you buy a park ticket you get access to the system.  I mean, there are a million things in life that if you do research for you are better prepared for them.
> 
> I see that very different than like what Universal does where you have to have a park ticket and then bay an extra fee (sometimes a fee more than the actual park ticket) just to have access to the system (or that benefit is included if you stay at a Deluxe resort)



I agree. To an extent with Disney it favoured willingness to give them more of your vacation dollars (the booking window, club level getting extra with additional purchase), but ultimately what it favoured was willingness to plan and learn. If you learned the same day rolling FP and the refresh method I would argue you were in better shape than someone who booked their 3 60 days ahead even if they were able to snag FoP and you couldn’t.

I think whatever new system we get is going to be much more blatantly pay to play than the FP+ we knew. FP+ for all its warts was IMO a mostly equal system in terms of barriers to use it. When someone talks about being able to buy a better experience at Disney, I would sooner list parties, after hour events, VIP tours, before the earlier booking window an on-site stay offered.


----------



## jade1

BoatDriver said:


> Are we dividing people into classes based on knowledge and abilities?



Oh and don't forget the class that gets up early for RD, and the class that doesn't like to tour early.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

jade1 said:


> Oh and don't forget the class that gets up early for RD, and the class that doesn't like to tour early.



Lol but for real a lot of people do feel like this is something they have no control over, shouldn’t be required, and is unfair. See FP - to + debates, and RotR group drops at opening gripes.


----------



## Eric Smith

BoatDriver said:


> Are we dividing people into classes based on knowledge and abilities?
> 
> This whole argument aside, I've always been amazed at the sheer number of people who spend thousands upon thousands of dollars on a Disney vacation, and do absolutely zero research. Even a cursory Google search would have given them ample warning about ADR's and FP's.
> 
> Now, I've gotten flak for this in the past because it's not exactly an egalitarian tenet, but I've always advocated for more classes and sub-classes, not less. On property? You get earlier access than off-property. Deluxe resort? You get access a day before moderate and two before value.
> 
> At some point, between the introduction of FP+, the steep increase in rates, and the addition of perks for good neighbor properties, this became a disaster. Add in the loss of luggage transfer and the diminishing quality of Transportation, and there's less and less reason to pay on-property prices each year.


The problem comes in because the system benefits those who have the time and knowledge to make these early plans and hurts the experience for everyone else.  What would a FoP queue look like if there wasn't FP+?

I realize this isn't a popular sentiment on the DisBoards since pretty much everyone here is a planner who would get up early on their fastpass day to get all of the top tier fastpass, but that whole system is a bit silly.  The Disneyland system is better than FP+ as was the original fastpass system at WDW.  I expect whatever replaces FP+ will require a monetary investment to get an advantage with fast passes.


----------



## Krandor

Eric Smith said:


> I agree, it's different than what Universal does with the Express Pass.  However, Disney's fastpass system with the booking two months out does create a class of people who know how to work the system who have a huge advantage over those who do not.  Disneyland isn't nearly as bad because everything is day of and you can get a fastpass to whatever ride you want if you head to the kiosks at the beginning of the day.



There are always ways to make the system work better if you know how or are willing to put in the effort. Pre-covid rotr BG was willingness to get up early. When I was there MW I got BGs 3 days in a row by knowing how the system worked and being willing to get up early 3 days in a row to get them. Some people may think it is unfair I got to ride in 3 times while others diddn't get 1 but I was willing to do what was needed. 


Last time I was in DLR was when they still had the paper FPs I used nothing but FPs but I had to work to do it. I took advantage of the fact you can have a FP open in each park (isn't the case anymore). So I would go to DLR, pull a fastpass, then go to DCA and pull a fastpaass. Back to DLR and use the first FP then back to DCA so on and so forth. If I did pull a later FP (like an 8pm space mountain at 1pm) I'd remember the time and the 2 hour rule and be back at that park in 2 hours to pull another one. Some days at the end of the day I had 4-5 FPs in my wallet to go use late. I had basically little waiting - never touched a standby line. My waiting time was walking back and forth from park to park and I'll take that over standding in a line any day.

Point is there are always ways to make systems work to your advantage.  even with the FP+ the people who will sit and keep refreshing  over and over in the afternoon can get extra FP to some of the tier 1 rides.


----------



## BoatDriver

Eric Smith said:


> The problem comes in because the system benefits those who have the time and knowledge to make these early plans and hurts the experience for everyone else.  What would a FoP queue look like if there wasn't FP+?
> 
> I realize this isn't a popular sentiment on the DisBoards since pretty much everyone here is a planner who would get up early on their fastpass day to get all of the top tier fastpass, but that whole system is a bit silly.  The Disneyland system is better than FP+ as was the original fastpass system at WDW.  I expect whatever replaces FP+ will require a monetary investment to get an advantage with fast passes.



I would argue that those of us who capitalize on these rules are the ones who make the time to do so. As a small business owner and father, I can assure you I'm not laying around all day, making Disney plans, being fed grapes on a chaise lounge. 

I also don't have a problem with a new type of system, but I have always argued that Disney should structure any such plans with guest loyalty and expenditures in mind. Disney charges an absolute premium to guests staying at their resort properties. As such, I would expect to see some sort of tiered system, similar to UOE that rewards/compensates/encourages those higher expenditures. 

There needs to continue to be some benefit to on-property stays besides just a bigger charge to your credit card.


----------



## Jrb1979

The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.


----------



## SMRT-1

Eric Smith said:


> The problem comes in because the system benefits those who have the time and knowledge to make these early plans and hurts the experience for everyone else.  What would a FoP queue look like if there wasn't FP+?


For in-demand headliners like FoP, there would likely be very little difference in average wait time between queues with FP+ and without FP+. People keep calculating wait time differences as if the guests in the FP+ line magically disappear if you remove FP+ - they don't; they move into the standby line. Sure, there may be some who would choose not to ride if they had to wait in the standby line, but for must-do headliners, I'd wager most of them would be willing to spend the time in the standby line making the difference in waits negligible. Even the Twitter thread from the former Imagineer makes this mistake by comparing the wait time for the same number of people in standby line with / without FP+, which isn't a fair comparison because it doesn't account for the extra people that would be in the standby line without FP+.

Does that mean there's zero effect on wait times with FP+?  Of course not. It's just not where people seem to think it is. Guests with FP+ reservations aren't just standing around waiting for their FP+ time; they get in the standby queue for non-FP+ rides. So where FP+ has really had the most effect is on the standby times of *other* rides.


----------



## Mit88

Jrb1979 said:


> The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.



I agree from a guest standpoint that it’s much easier for us as park goers with a system like Universal. But Disney does it this way for a reason. In between your FP window when there’s not enough time to wait on a 90 minute line before your next FP, people are more inclined to hit up stores and food locations.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.




Agree with you. I love the system at Universal. I love staying at HRH and walking over and just riding whatever.


----------



## SMRT-1

Jrb1979 said:


> The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.


Even as a planner, the fixed time aspect of FP+ gives me headaches. 



Other parks are able to do at-will priority queues because far fewer people are using the system. Part of that is because they are paid systems. Having to pay for priority queue access reduces the number of people who are willing to use it. The other part is lower overall attendance numbers. Pre-Covid, the USO parks had half the average attendance of MK, so even if Disney moves to paid FP+, it might not be as convenient as Universal or other parks. Even a lower-attended park like DHS might not benefit as much, since the low number of attractions makes the guest/attraction ratio still higher than Universal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SMRT-1 said:


> Even as a planner, the fixed time aspect of FP+ gives me headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> Other parks are able to do at-will priority queues because far fewer people are using the system. Part of that is because they are paid systems. Having to pay for priority queue access reduces the number of people who are willing to use it. The other part is lower overall attendance numbers. Pre-Covid, the USO parks had half the average attendance of MK, so even if Disney moves to paid FP+, it might not be as convenient as Universal or other parks. Even a lower-attended park like DHS might not benefit as much, since the low number of attractions makes the guest/attraction ratio still higher than Universal.



I've always wondered about how it would work if Disney went to something like Universal as for it to really provide a benefit you have to severely limit the number of passes given out.  Which means either they have a limited amount and they are all bought super early (maybe benefit if staying on property you get early access to buy) or they have to make it soooooo expensive so that most people dont' buy it.  I mean, if they had a true express pass system for MK and it was $100/person, wouldn't a ton of people buy it and then it has no value?


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've always wondered about how it would work if Disney went to something like Universal as for it to really provide a benefit you have to severely limit the number of passes given out.  Which means either they have a limited amount and they are all bought super early (maybe benefit if staying on property you get early access to buy) or they have to make it soooooo expensive so that most people dont' buy it.  I mean, if they had a true express pass system for MK and it was $100/person, wouldn't a ton of people buy it and then it has no value?



I wouldn’t buy it. But that’s not because I don’t think it’s a good deal, but because at this point riding rides is secondary to just the experience of being in the parks for me. Anything that I ride in the parks now is always worth standing in the standby line for me. 9 times out of 10 I don’t set up my FastPasses until the day of


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.



the problem is the can’t do that and provide it included in every ticket purchase because then you just have standby lined again.

people talk about how expensive universal express pass is but that is the only way that type of system works.  It has to be priced where many people don’t think the price is worth it so you limit the number sold.


----------



## mum22girlz

We just returned home on Saturday. I didn't miss Fastpass much at all. I really enjoyed not having to be watching the clock for our Fastpass return time. We rode what we wanted, when we wanted. There was also much less time on my phone searching for the next Fastpass after my original 3 were used. Every day was unscripted, with the exception of 3 dining plans. It was a great trip!


----------



## Sandiz08

Paid fastpass should not be introduced until all the old entertainment is back. That is just highway robbery.


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess I don't see that as classist - jsut beneficial to certain personality types.  But everyone that wants to can plan out things and get online right at 6am of the first day they are eligible, etc.  Yes there is a benefit if you stay on property but that benefit is the same if you stay at a Value or a Deluxe.  And for everyone, if you buy a park ticket you get access to the system.  I mean, there are a million things in life that if you do research for you are better prepared for them.
> 
> I see that very different than like what Universal does where you have to have a park ticket and then bay an extra fee (sometimes a fee more than the actual park ticket) just to have access to the system (or that benefit is included if you stay at a Deluxe resort)


The idea of any of it being classist is ridiculous.  If you can afford to vacation at wdw, you can afford extras. Some may not see the value in it & some may have to give up other costs of the vacation to afford it, but that’s like that with pretty much everything. This isn’t healthcare.


----------



## xuxa777

Are we forgetting they already have super deluxe FP+ that you anyone can buy now and use today and they often sell out of them so they must be priced right.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> The only issue I have with FP is how its schedule based. When I am on vacation or visiting a park I have no interest on being in a schedule. I wish there was a way for FP to more like the way Universal's and most other parks are.



Yep. Nothing like pre-booking a FP for SDMT - it’ll be your 3 year old’s first time on it! Then 10 minutes before your return time, your kid passes out in the stroller for a snooze. We love being guaranteed 3 favorite rides a day with little wait, but with little kids we sure love having more flexibility, too.

That’s why we only book a couple key ADRs per trip - so we feed the kids when they’re hungry, not make sure they’re hungry when we’re scheduled to eat.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Are we forgetting they already have super deluxe FP+ that you anyone can buy now and use today and they often sell out of them so they must be priced right.


Are you talking about the VIP tours?


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

SaintsManiac said:


> I was looking on VRBO last night just for curiosity's sake. Thanksgiving week next year I can get a 4 bedroom house 5 miles from WDW gates for less than $200 a night.
> 
> They need to bring back the EMH and some type of VQ or FP on property perk for me to not strongly consider staying offsite. And I am not a huge fan of FP+, but if I can't pre-book the big rides by staying onsite then what is the point?



Welcome to the dark side!  Once you're here, you'll never leave!


----------



## yulilin3

Nor sure If it's been reported,  Christmas merch is now 30% off


----------



## jade1

Eric Smith said:


> What would a FoP queue look like if there wasn't FP+?



Well it was back to Starbucks in the morning a couple weeks ago, without FP+.





Eric Smith said:


> since pretty much everyone here is a planner who would get up early on their fastpass day to get all of the top tier fastpass, but that whole system is a bit silly.



Some think it's even sillier to get up early on vacation.



Eric Smith said:


> I expect whatever replaces FP+ will require a monetary investment to get an advantage with fast passes.



Agreed.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> Nor sure If it's been reported,  Christmas merch is now 30% off


Is it 30% online too?


----------



## figmentfinesse

LSUmiss said:


> Is it 30% online too?



I see some items discounted but not all on ShopDisney.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Is it 30% online too?




I got an Up! house sketchbook ornament on sale today.


----------



## Mit88

I’m just here hoping and wishing for the Spaceship earth cookie jar to hit shopDisney


----------



## Mit88

Disney revealed There will be fireworks at WDW for New Year’s Eve this year.*



*Fireworks display will be pre-recorded and be streamed on the TVs inside your hotel room


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Disney revealed There will be fireworks at WDW for New Year’s Eve this year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fireworks display will be pre-recorded and be streamed on the TVs inside your hotel room




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336402605526949893


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Disney revealed There will be fireworks at WDW for New Year’s Eve this year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fireworks display will be pre-recorded and be streamed on the TVs inside your hotel room



I really hope not last years - I don't want to re-celebrate the dawning of 2020


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336402605526949893



Im glad they’re getting ahead of it and letting it be known that it’s not happening rather than assume guests will know the day of that they’re not going to surprise them with fireworks.


----------



## yulilin3

Come to Sea World,  I'll probably be working until 2am 
We'll have fireworks and Rudolph and ive skating show and gospel choir show and rooms of lights


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336402605526949893



I love that guests can purchase a New Year's Eve party basket...


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Farro said:


> I love that guests can purchase a New Year's Eve party basket...


I know right? For what people are spending for cash stays since there aren’t discounts during that time as well as the high points premium DVC goes for during that time, they could leave a “party basket” in everyone’s room but every penny helps I guess


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> Disney revealed There will be fireworks at WDW for New Year’s Eve this year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fireworks display will be pre-recorded and be streamed on the TVs inside your hotel room





rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336402605526949893


Just to be clear, this information came from an email sent to all Disney Resort guests who have reservations for 12/31 (like myself).

The in-room celebration component makes you wonder if they'll be the free hats and horns this year. I don't see why not but who knows?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mzpalmtree said:


> I know right? For what people are spending for cash stays since there aren’t discounts during that time as well as the high points premium DVC goes for during that time, they could leave a “party basket” in everyone’s room but every penny helps I guess



Yeah, at least a few hats and party favors and stuff included and then let people upgrade with champagne or something


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

andyman8 said:


> Just to be clear, this information came from an email sent to all Disney Resort guests who have reservations for 12/31 (like myself).
> 
> The in-room celebration component makes you wonder if they'll be the free hats and horns this year. I don't see why not but who knows?


Nothing says Happy New Year like wearing a hat, blowing a horn, and watching fireworks on the tv in your hotel room, LOL!


----------



## Eeyore daily

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Nothing says Happy New Year like wearing a hat, blowing a horn, and watching fireworks on the tv in your hotel room, LOL!


Sounds perfect to me!  Although I'm anti-social so no strangers around me, or crowds and in the comfort of my bed is heaven lol.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Eeyore daily said:


> Sounds perfect to me!  Although I'm anti-social so no strangers around me, or crowds and in the comfort of my bed is heaven lol.


Oh please!  I haven't even been awake to ring in New Years for 20 years, LOL!  I just think it would be a hoot if party items were supplied when there's no actual party.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Nothing says Happy New Year like wearing a hat, blowing a horn, and watching fireworks on the tv in your hotel room, LOL!



sounds pretty good to me! way better than being around people *shudder*


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336402605526949893


Will be interesting to see if they see cancellations.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Will be interesting to see if they see cancellations.



are there other options for New Years?  I mean, isn't being in a theme park for much of the night about the best you can do for people that want to celebrate?

Were people really expecting it to be open to 1am and have a big party and stuff?


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> Will be interesting to see if they see cancellations.





TheMaxRebo said:


> are there other options for New Years?  I mean, isn't being in a theme park for much of the night about the best you can do for people that want to celebrate?
> 
> Were people really expecting it to be open to 1am and have a big party and stuff?


Eh, there weren't a lot of reservations to begin with, especially because Disney is continuing to charge NYE resort prices (even though "traditional" NYE is cancelled).


----------



## Krandor

LSUmiss said:


> Will be interesting to see if they see cancellations.




Most people had to have seen something like this coming.


----------



## osufeth24

Krandor said:


> Most people had to have seen something like this coming.



right?  Like if anyone actually thought there was going to be a traditional new years party this year is out of their mind


----------



## LSUmiss

TheMaxRebo said:


> are there other options for New Years?  I mean, isn't being in a theme park for much of the night about the best you can do for people that want to celebrate?
> 
> Were people really expecting it to be open to 1am and have a big party and stuff?


They could at least keep the parks open til midnight with no fireworks.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> right?  Like if anyone actually thought there was going to be a traditional new years party this year is out of their mind



There are people out there that I’m sure would have walked into MK thinking “They’re closing at 11, they’re going to surprise us by extending it to midnight and have fireworks”


----------



## TwoMisfits

osufeth24 said:


> right?  Like if anyone actually thought there was going to be a traditional new years party this year is out of their mind



Maybe not in Florida?  If anywhere is trying to go "we're back to normal", it's them...even more than Vegas (Nevada)...


----------



## yulilin3

Coronado Springs continues to feel like a ghost town, just came back from there, soo eerily empty. Saw 3 managers at El Mercado and asked about possible reopening, they just said "well we don't know yet, hopefully but not in the immediate plans." which if course means soon


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Are you talking about the VIP tours?



yes for roughly $400-500 pp  (if you have 10 people) you get what is basically an "unlimited" fastpass with perks


----------



## Wreckem

TwoMisfits said:


> Maybe not in Florida?  If anywhere is trying to go "we're back to normal", it's them...even more than Vegas (Nevada)...



Nevada cut occupancy of everything to no more than 25% two days before Thanksgiving. I’d say they are doing way more than many states.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Sea World is doing a NYE Spectacular...so Disney had to be upfront about not doing so...

https://seaworld.com/orlando/events/new-years-eve/


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336526834566115328


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336526834566115328



I know I joke about not wanting to be around people but this really does sound nice and hope they continue doing this in the future (in addition to having the in park stuff).

Though do think they should just hand out some hats and favors and stuff for free 

I do wonder if they could play the fireworks on the outside screens at the resorts like they show movies


----------



## New Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know I joke about not wanting to be around people but this really does sound nice and hope they continue doing this in the future (in addition to having the in park stuff).
> 
> Though do think they should just hand out some hats and favors and stuff for free
> 
> I do wonder if they could play the fireworks on the outside screens at the resorts like they show movies



Make you wonder why they cant just do fireworks and let people at the resorts watch.


----------



## SaintsManiac

New Mouse said:


> Make you wonder why they cant just do fireworks and let people at the resorts watch.




$$$$$$$$$$$

And you can't see them from every resort, either.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336526834566115328



Hotel bars open = problem solved!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> Make you wonder why they cant just do fireworks and let people at the resorts watch.



I wonder if they could do a small show right on 7 seas lagoon ... maybe have the Electric Water Pagent do a round and then a small fireworks show ... probably not worth it to coordinate and the expense of running it, but would be nice for those paying big $ to stay at a monorail resort that night


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> And you can't see them from every resort, either.


Exactly, if they had planned to do that, they would have increased the price for NYE at the few resorts that you can actually see fireworks from. 
We had booked a theme park view Poly studio for NYE back in February to see the NYE fireworks for the first time, but cancelled it a couple months ago when we realized they wouldn’t be doing anything. We’ll try again next year. Definitely not worth the point cost just to go and sit in the room.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Exactly, if they had planned to do that, they would have increased the price for NYE at the few resorts that you can actually see fireworks from.
> We had booked a theme park view Poly studio for NYE back in February to see the NYE fireworks for the first time, but cancelled it a couple months ago when we realized they wouldn’t be doing anything. We’ll try again next year. Definitely not worth the point cost just to go and sit in the room.




I think people must be really dedicated to spend what WDW is charging right now on NYE.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if they could do a small show right on 7 seas lagoon ... maybe have the Electric Water Pagent do a round and then a small fireworks show ... probably not worth it to coordinate and the expense of running it, but would be nice for those paying big $ to stay at a monorail resort that night



Could they not do something at the stadium where they hold Fantasmic? I mean, it's outdoors, you can easily seat people within social distancing guidelines.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Could they not do something at the stadium where they hold Fantasmic? I mean, it's outdoors, you can easily seat people within social distancing guidelines.



I guess it comes down to that they *could* do a lot of things - but clearly they don't think it is worth the effort or expense ... and if they are reaching capacity some of the time (and I suspect will hit it even more often urding the holidays) - why bother?


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I think people must be really dedicated to spend what WDW is charging right now on NYE.


And therein lies WDW’s prob. Not enough are. Can’t imagine they’d be pushing out this weirdo celebrate/please don’t celebrate situation if they weren’t looking at some nasty on-site numbers.

Alas something tells me people aren’t gonna drop their NYE plans and rush off to WDW to stay on-site with the news they will be allowed to pay Disney prices for booze at the pool bar after midnight.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I think people must be really dedicated to spend what WDW is charging right now on NYE.



Agree. A few pages ago someone made the comment that charging for FP+ with things right now would be highway robbery. Quite honestly, I think charging full price for a ticket right now is highway robbery - reduced hours, reduced entertainment, reduced stores & restaurants, reduced characters,  no FP+ etc...

DH, FIL  and I were having the discussion on prices the other day, and what will happen when things go "back to normal". FIL figured they'd have a bunch of good discounts come late 2021/2022 to draw and people back to make up for all the money they have lost. DH said the opposite, they'll jack prices, because there'll be no need to create demand, because people will come in hoardes, grateful to be able to go "safely" again. I figure they'll jack prices and offer a discount, so that you're still paying more than the year before but you'll feel good, like you're getting a deal, lol.


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> Could they not do something at the stadium where they hold Fantasmic? I mean, it's outdoors, you can easily seat people within social distancing guidelines.


I also don’t think they’d want HS to be the first park to have some sort of nighttime entertainment. Hard enough to get a reservation to that park as it is. Plus, I think the stadium situation would be a nightmare for Disney when the show ends with everyone rushing to exit. Would lead to some unsavory pictures of crowds that Disney doesn’t want.


----------



## dislee1164

Farro said:


> Hotel bars open = problem solved!


The past 3 years have quickly become a tradition for us to spend NYE at Disney (specifically Epcot). We have SO much fun! We’re from Ohio, so it’s our big annual trip with the kids. So, count me in on those who are disappointed about the cancellations. However, as with all of 2020, we will try to make the best of it, and as long as resort bars are open, I have a feeling it will be a festive time 
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## skeeter31

That Royal Caribbean cruise to no where out of Singapore that was one of their test cruises is now in quarantine and heading back to port as an 80+ year old passenger tested positive for COVID while onboard. It was the 3rd test cruise for RC. 
https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5780/


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> I also don’t think they’d want HS to be the first park to have some sort of nighttime entertainment. Hard enough to get a reservation to that park as it is. Plus, I think the stadium situation would be a nightmare for Disney when the show ends with everyone rushing to exit. Would lead to some unsavory pictures of crowds that Disney doesn’t want.



True.... that place is a disaster at exit...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I don’t know, it feels pretty clear yet the answer to why can’t Disney bring back ________ when I have a safe solution they could use, is because at this point it is not solely or at all about figuring out how to do things safely.

I truly believe despite individual opinions on travel, they are dealing with a large chunk of their normal clientele unwilling to come at this time almost no matter what Disney does or doesn’t offer. I think if something like a safe NYE fireworks show was enough to move the needle on resort stays in particular it would happen, but they know better than we do why people are or aren’t coming. IRT the ticket prices, I think they know those who are willing to come are not being otherwise deterred by ticket pricing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> And therein lies WDW’s prob. Not enough are. Can’t imagine they’d be pushing out this weirdo celebrate/please don’t celebrate situation if they weren’t looking at some nasty on-site numbers.
> 
> Alas something tells me people aren’t gonna drop their NYE plans and rush off to WDW to stay on-site with the news they will be allowed to pay Disney prices for booze at the pool bar after midnight.



yeah, feels like they are doing ok from a parks attendance/capacity perspective but I see a lot of people reporting that the resorts feel like ghost towns - so makes sense to push what celebrations they are doing to the resorts along with things like the Character Caravans to get promote staying at the resorts some - but I don't think it is enough




mshanson3121 said:


> Agree. A few pages ago someone made the comment that charging for FP+ with things right now would be highway robbery. Quite honestly, I think charging full price for a ticket right now is highway robbery - reduced hours, reduced entertainment, reduced stores & restaurants, reduced characters,  no FP+ etc...
> 
> DH, FIL  and I were having the discussion on prices the other day, and what will happen when things go "back to normal". FIL figured they'd have a bunch of good discounts come late 2021/2022 to draw and people back to make up for all the money they have lost. DH said the opposite, they'll jack prices, because there'll be no need to create demand, because people will come in hoardes, grateful to be able to go "safely" again. I figure they'll jack prices and offer a discount, so that you're still paying more than the year before but you'll feel good, like you're getting a deal, lol.



I really don't see Disney ever reducing the base cost of anything - but I do think that once they can get back to "normal" capacity levels we will see a lot of discounts on packages and things like that which at least appear to make it a good value (basically the same idea behind offering free dining - things like that)

though depends when that can be as I think once they get to next Oct they wont' need big discounts as people will come for what 50th stuff there is and then next holiday season, etc. - so might not be really until early 2022 that we see big promotions


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> I figure they'll jack prices and offer a discount, so that you're still paying more than the year before but you'll feel good, like you're getting a deal, lol.




This is what will happen. 

I'm sitting on very old, unused hopper tickets right now. If we use those and stay offsite we save literally thousands of dollars compared to what the package I have booked is costing us. Now that is before any "discount" they offer next year. I am anxiously waiting to see what happens.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> so might not be really until early 2022 that we see big promotions




I agree with this, also and it's what I am hoping for. It would work for me and my personal strategy lol.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I agree with this, also and it's what I am hoping for. It would work for me and my personal strategy lol.



Lol my personal strategy: I’m pretty resigned to being stuck with obscene prices when we finally get back, as it will probably be the point where EVERYBODY feels like its safe. Oh well.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol my personal strategy: I’m pretty resigned to being stuck with obscene prices when we finally get back, as it will probably be the point where EVERYBODY feels like its safe. Oh well.




Don't worry I will be paying the highest prices every time we go since we decided to stick with Thanksgiving week from now on.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Lol my personal strategy: I’m pretty resigned to being stuck with obscene prices when we finally get back, as it will probably be the point where EVERYBODY feels like its safe. Oh well.



Our strategy is to go in May, enjoy the (lessened) experience with our awesome discount, then save up a ridiculous amount of amount of money to go again in 2023.


----------



## gottalovepluto

skeeter31 said:


> That Royal Caribbean cruise to no where out of Singapore that was one of their test cruises is now in quarantine and heading back to port as an 80+ year old passenger tested positive for COVID while onboard. It was the 3rd test cruise for RC.
> https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5780/


Cruises should just stop trying at this point.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> though depends when that can be as I think once they get to next Oct they wont' need big discounts as people will come for what 50th stuff there is and then next holiday season, etc. - s*o might not be really until early 2022 that we see big promotions*





SaintsManiac said:


> I agree with this, also and it's what I am hoping for. It would work for me and my personal strategy lol.



Haha, this is what I'm hoping for. We're aiming for June 2022, so a nice big spring/summer promotion would be GREAT lol.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> Cruises should just stop trying at this point.



I think they need to find the loopholes, address them, and move forward.  There could be another new, unknown virus that could come in the future.  They should use this opportunity to learn.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Our strategy is to go in May, enjoy the (lessened) experience with our awesome discount, then save up a ridiculous amount of amount of money to go again in 2023.



We have our area trip booked for the coming late March/Early April - which we may or may not keep

Then we are booked for the actual 50th next October.  We were thinking of doing like a "year of Disney" off of that but now am not sure

I am leaning towards saving for something big in 2023 as well - it is my 45th birthday, my wife and mine 20th wedding anniversary, and my 20th work anniversary for which I will get a one time use extra 4 weeks of vacation, so need to think of what to use that for. Actually thinking of Europe which would, of course, include a stop at Disneyland Paris


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> We have our area trip booked for the coming late March/Early April - which we may or may not keep
> 
> Then we are booked for the actual 50th next October.  We were thinking of doing like a "year of Disney" off of that but now am not sure
> 
> I am leaning towards saving for something big in 2023 as well - it is my 45th birthday, my wife and mine 20th wedding anniversary, and my 20th work anniversary for which I will get a one time use extra 4 weeks of vacation, so need to think of what to use that for. Actually thinking of Europe which would, of course, include a stop at Disneyland Paris




Yes we are also making a strategy for the future. I have Southwest credits that expire September 2022 and I would really like to use those. We had to cancel trips to Dallas and D.C. this year, so I would like to reschedule one of those before then!

I want to do a DL ABD trip, too. Maybe in 2023!


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I think they need to find the loopholes, address them, and move forward.  There could be another new, unknown virus that could come in the future.  *They should use this opportunity to learn*.


It’s not like the industry has been sitting on their laurels. But when you can’t operate Covid free cruises from SINGAPORE...


----------



## sky13

Actually interestingly the latest I'm reading about the Singapore cruise ship (I'm following this closely given that I live in Singapore) is that the re-test of the passenger is negative. Source is the local newspaper https://www.straitstimes.com/singap...-negative-of-covid-19-6-new-imported-cases-in posted 19 minutes ago.

Hopefully they'll have more information soon, we're all very curious about the case...


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s not like the industry has been sitting on their laurels. But when you can’t operate Covid free cruises from SINGAPORE...



A question I would have is this a result of a human error and/or protocol.  It certainly doesn't bode well, but also wonder if this is a false positive.  I also presume that the protocol is not the 40 pager via the CDC.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336680630629830657


----------



## jerry557

skeeter31 said:


> That Royal Caribbean cruise to no where out of Singapore that was one of their test cruises is now in quarantine and heading back to port as an 80+ year old passenger tested positive for COVID while onboard. It was the 3rd test cruise for RC.
> https://www.cruisecritic.com/news/5780/



Ultimately, we will have to decide whether to have cruises and live with the virus, or just do away with them entirely. If we go back to cruising at a level that a company could realistically turn a profit, someone is going to test positive no matter what measures are put in place. You can hose down the whole ship in bleach every day, take temperatures, and do daily tests and someone will STILL test positive eventually. If that is something that we can't have happen and accept....then the cruising industry is finished. A vaccine will help, but getting enough people vaccinated to stop the spread is many months and perhaps even more than a year away. And we don't know how effective or how long the vaccine lasts either! So ultimately some big decisions will need to be made next year with cruising. 

And you also have to consider the quality and value of the vacation. If the COVID measures are so restrictive and such a hassle to deal with, would you even pay money to go on such a so-called vacation?


----------



## only hope

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I just spent an ENTIRE day in EPCOT from open til 9PM without seeing a single character.  No cavalcades, no Mary or Alice in England.  I even walked super slowly by Garden Grill trying to get a glimpse of the mouse, but no dice.  We weren’t by Figment during daylight, so I don’t know if Joy or Pooh were there.  I really find that unacceptable.  EPCOT’s just a bar with a few rides now - if you’re willing to wait an hour for them.



I saw Mary Poppins, Joy, and Pooh. Pooh came out as soon as Joy left. Timing is everything! I didn’t see an calvacades though. 



rteetz said:


> I just hope we can all agree it’s time for MSEP to die it’s slow painful death.



Excuse me, MSEP is the best parade ever. 



xuxa777 said:


> were you within six feet of the same stranger for more than 15 minutes without a mask while exiting, if not CDC would consider it safe.



CDC/scientific studies now show that it only takes 15mn of exposure over the course of 24 hours to get infected. This is why the current crowd levels that make distancing extremely difficult/impossible,
the elimination of distancing on omnimovers, the elimination of distancing with plexiglass/plastic as a barrier, and no distancing in queues where there is plexiglass alarming and extremely risky.


----------



## andyman8

hertamaniac said:


> A question I would have is this a result of a human error and/or protocol.  It certainly doesn't bode well, but also wonder if this is a false positive.  I also presume that the protocol is not the 40 pager via the CDC.


My understanding is that these test cruises are “tests” for the American “tests,” and are generally following the health and safety protocols they expect to follow in the U.S.

While an unpopular opinion here, cruises are inherently extremely high risk. There’s not really any “loophole” you can close without changing the experience to the point where it nullifies the tight profit margins (which the companies aren’t going to do). It’s kind of like opening a casino without gambling. Given how cruises operate, passengers behave, and air on the ship circulates, if someone walks on the ship incubating the virus, which statistically there’s a much higher change of in the U.S than in Singapore, it’s highly likely that it’ll spread in some capacity.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mshanson3121 said:


> Could they not do something at the stadium where they hold Fantasmic? I mean, it's outdoors, you can easily seat people within social distancing guidelines.


Althought the Fantasmic 'stadium' seats 5000ish people, when you add social distancing it greatly reduces that number.  

I feel there would be a TON of disappointed people if they attempted to hold something there as such a small percentage of people would be able to fit in socially distanced.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> And therein lies WDW’s prob. Not enough are. Can’t imagine they’d be pushing out this weirdo celebrate/please don’t celebrate situation if they weren’t looking at some nasty on-site numbers.
> 
> Alas something tells me people aren’t gonna drop their NYE plans and rush off to WDW to stay on-site with the news they will be allowed to pay Disney prices for booze at the pool bar after midnight.


I think they aren't doing the NYE fireworks because they would get slaughtered in the press.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> I think they aren't doing the NYE fireworks because they would get slaughtered in the press.




I'm sure it's this, also. They got hammered when they had the packed hub the night before they closed the parks.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

mshanson3121 said:


> Agree. A few pages ago someone made the comment that charging for FP+ with things right now would be highway robbery. Quite honestly, I think charging full price for a ticket right now is highway robbery - reduced hours, reduced entertainment, reduced stores & restaurants, reduced characters,  no FP+ etc...



I agree as well!  I'm in a bit of a pickle as my son is on the tail-end of his first AP since he turned 3.  His expires Jan. 30th.  The rest of ours (me, DH, and DD) don't expire until July.  With the cost the way it is right now with diminished experiences and capacity/park reservations, we don't plan to renew right away.  If I renew his, it'd really be only for 6 months.  We plan to go in Jan/Feb and maybe once more before ours expire, but I really don't want to pay for a single ticket for him for each trip as I may as well just pay for the whole year AP.  I wish there was a way we could get his to match up with ours - like pay for half a year or something.  I wouldn't mind a little pixie dust either, but I'm sure 6 months is a lot to ask.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> My understanding is that these test cruises are “tests” for the American “tests,” and are generally following the health and safety protocols they expect to follow in the U.S.
> 
> While an unpopular opinion here, cruises are inherently extremely high risk. There’s not really any “loophole” you can close without changing the experience to the point where it nullifies the tight profit margins (which the companies aren’t going to do). It’s kind of like opening a casino without gambling. Given how cruises operate, passengers behave, and air on the ship circulates, if someone walks on the ship incubating the virus, which statistically there’s a much higher change of in the U.S than in Singapore, it’s highly likely that it’ll spread in some capacity.



Cruises have alwaays been higher risk even for flu and the like.  However they alread have some procedures in place like most do require proof of certain vaccinations.  By this time next year I think covid will be added to that list.  and I could see some countries like the bahamas making it a requirement as well for a ship to dock there.


----------



## MassJester

Character dining has me confused. I’ve seen lists of places that are still doing the character experience, and Crystal Palace doesn’t appear on them, yet comes up on MDE when searching for character dining options.


----------



## AvidDisReader

gottalovepluto said:


> And therein lies WDW’s prob. Not enough are. Can’t imagine they’d be pushing out this weirdo celebrate/please don’t celebrate situation if they weren’t looking at some nasty on-site numbers.
> 
> Alas something tells me people aren’t gonna drop their NYE plans and rush off to WDW to stay on-site with the news they will be allowed to pay Disney prices for booze at the pool bar after midnight.


So what's the alternative?  Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate with due to a whole bunch of Govenors orders (that they themselves do not follow)?  There are a good many people who are so tired of this that they WILL pay Disney's prices to blow off a little steam and try to forget 2020 ever happened.   Do not be surprised to see NYE is totally booked out -- and hear the outcry by many of how horrible it is that there are so many people have gathered together.


----------



## rteetz

MassJester said:


> Character dining has me confused. I’ve seen lists of places that are still doing the character experience, and Crystal Palace doesn’t appear on them, yet comes up on MDE when searching for character dining options.


Crystal Palace does not currently have any character experiences.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AvidDisReader said:


> So what's the alternative?  Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate with due to a whole bunch of Govenors orders (that they themselves do not follow)?  There are a good many people who are so tired of this that they WILL pay Disney's prices to blow off a little steam and try to forget 2020 ever happened.   Do not be surprised to see NYE is totally booked out -- and hear the outcry by many of how horrible it is that there are so many people have gathered together.




I will be shocked if onsite is "totally booked out."


----------



## Krandor

AvidDisReader said:


> So what's the alternative?  Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate with due to a whole bunch of Govenors orders (that they themselves do not follow)?  There are a good many people who are so tired of this that they WILL pay Disney's prices to blow off a little steam and try to forget 2020 ever happened.   Do not be surprised to see NYE is totally booked out -- and hear the outcry by many of how horrible it is that there are so many people have gathered together.



There are a lot of other options between stay at home and WDW.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

AvidDisReader said:


> So what's the alternative?  Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate with due to a whole bunch of Govenors orders (that they themselves do not follow)?  There are a good many people who are so tired of this that they WILL pay Disney's prices to blow off a little steam and try to forget 2020 ever happened.   Do not be surprised to see NYE is totally booked out -- and hear the outcry by many of how horrible it is that there are so many people have gathered together.



I don’t think someone who wants a normal, pre-covid NYE will pay premium Disney prices to drink strawberry daiquiris at the resort pool bar until midnight. 

They will find somewhere offering a more normal NYE experience.


----------



## Krandor

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think someone who wants a normal, pre-covid NYE will pay premium Disney prices to drink strawberry daiquiris at the resort pool bar until midnight.
> 
> They will find somewhere offering a more normal NYE experience.



and if the want fireworks and want to come to orlando go down the road to seaworld. 

I plan to stay home and MAYBE go to my local bar.  Have little plans beyond that.


----------



## charissemp

We will be there for NYE, but we had price protection from a previous trip cancelled in May.  We plan to eat at Le Cellier, and head back to the resort to rest up for the next day.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> and if the want fireworks and want to come to orlando go down the road to seaworld.
> 
> I plan to stay home and MAYBE go to my local bar.  Have little plans beyond that.



Yeah. And not everyone does a big NYE thing anyways. Usually family game night in our house, pandemic or not 

It’s nice Disney will offer some
extended hours for activities at the resorts but I don’t see that increasing bookings in a major way with just a few weeks to go.


----------



## andyman8

Krandor said:


> Cruises have alwaays been higher risk even for flu and the like.  However they alread have some procedures in place like most do require proof of certain vaccinations.  By this time next year I think covid will be added to that list.  and I could see some countries like the bahamas making it a requirement as well for a ship to dock there.


Just to be clear, I’m not saying cruising won’t come back or won’t come back for a long time. My personal guess remains April for a widespread return to sail for U.S.-based cruises. I’m just saying that — without a vaccine — it’s just too high risk, so I doubt we’ll see general public cruises in Q1 of next year.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AvidDisReader said:


> So what's the alternative?  Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate with due to a whole bunch of Govenors orders (that they themselves do not follow)?  There are a good many people who are so tired of this that they WILL pay Disney's prices to blow off a little steam and try to forget 2020 ever happened.   Do not be surprised to see NYE is totally booked out -- and hear the outcry by many of how horrible it is that there are so many people have gathered together.


Uhh... there’s a lot of other things one can do than stay on-site at WDW for NYE.

For instance save a bunch of money by getting an off-site place to stay, visit a park that day, and have a party at your rental house/hotel suite with all the money you saved by not staying on site.


----------



## Krandor

andyman8 said:


> Just to be clear, I’m not saying cruising won’t come back or won’t come back for a long time. My personal guess remains April for a widespread return to sail for U.S.-based cruises. I’m just saying that — without a vaccine — it’s just too high risk, so I doubt we’ll see general public cruises in Q1 of next year.



I agree.  Just saying the amount of time dealing with covid on cruises is going to only be a short-term not long-term issue.  Long term vaccine is likely going to be required either by cruise lines of countries the are visiting.


----------



## Wreckem

andyman8 said:


> Just to be clear, I’m not saying cruising won’t come back or won’t come back for a long time. My personal guess remains April for a widespread return to sail for U.S.-based cruises. I’m just saying that — without a vaccine — it’s just too high risk, so I doubt we’ll see general public cruises in Q1 of next year.



I’m betting mid year at earliest.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

I’m guessing Disney makes no future commitment statements regarding tomorrow’s FDA meeting about the vaccine during the investor day call. I think we’re still too far away from it having individual business impact to make it into the call. But Fauci is saying that even after the vaccine is taken, people will still be advised to wear masks and socially distance. With that, I think we’re a LONG way from fireworks and masks being gone from WDW when the former I thought could have been a possibility within the next 3-6 months


----------



## Oldnewfan

only hope said:


> I saw Mary Poppins, Joy, and Pooh. Pooh came out as soon as Joy left. Timing is everything! I didn’t see an calvacades though.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, MSEP is the best parade ever.
> 
> 
> 
> CDC/scientific studies now show that it only takes 15mn of exposure over the course of 24 hours to get infected. This is why the current crowd levels that make distancing extremely difficult/impossible,
> the elimination of distancing on omnimovers, the elimination of distancing with plexiglass/plastic as a barrier, and no distancing in queues where there is plexiglass alarming and extremely risky.


They're hemorrhaging as a Park division. If they don't start packing people in, there will be repeats of massive layoffs and not enough money to move forward with much of any project. So while we may be critical of their measures the risk to go is all YOURS. THEY CANNOT insulate you completely in a theme park of all things and still get enough revenue, enough bodies eating and spending, to make it even worth their while to remain open. I feel for this company and what they are up against. I almost think that if they don't continue the ramp up, this park division will pass a point that will take years to recover from. Sure they borrowed a lot but that money ain't free.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Is guest relations at the International Gateway at EPCOT open now?  I didn't know if it might have been shut down with other COVID-related closures.  Thanks


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>



O'Hare and Midway are opening ones too! I can get one on the way there and on the way back!


----------



## Stefne

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Is guest relations at the International Gateway at EPCOT open now?  I didn't know if it might have been shut down with other COVID-related closures.  Thanks


We got my son's DAS renewed there at the International Gateway when we went a couple of weeks ago, so you should be good to go.


----------



## Mit88

https://cdn1.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...nt/uploads/2020/12/12-Days-of-Paper-Parks.pdf


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

Stefne said:


> We got my son's DAS renewed there at the International Gateway when we went a couple of weeks ago, so you should be good to go.


Thank you!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AvidDisReader said:


> So what's the alternative? Stay locked up in your home with no family to celibrate



Yeas.  100% this


----------



## Mit88

Ringing in the new year doesn’t keep the problems of 2020 in 2020. 2021 is mostly going to be the same for a while. So I’m not ringing in the new year as a celebration of a new year, clean slate.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Oldnewfan said:


> They're hemorrhaging as a Park division. If they don't start packing people in, there will be repeats of massive layoffs and not enough money to move forward with much of any project. So while we may be critical of their measures the risk to go is all YOURS. THEY CANNOT insulate you completely in a theme park of all things and still get enough revenue, enough bodies eating and spending, to make it even worth their while to remain open. I feel for this company and what they are up against. I almost think that if they don't continue the ramp up, this park division will pass a point that will take years to recover from. Sure they borrowed a lot but that money ain't free.



While a guest traveling to a theme park during a pandemic is a certainly personal choice, it is also Disney’s responsibility to implement protocols to provide a safe experience. As someone who is not at all comfortable traveling to go to a theme park right now, it seems like Disney is doing a good job thus far. Even with the busier crowds right now, most of the issues seem to be happening in the typical choke points.

Safety is the first of the 4 Disney keys for CMs. The most important key, not to be sacrificed for any of the other keys. It would  be very tough to watch a company that prides themselves in safety fill the parks to an unsafe capacity during a pandemic. I don’t personally think they will change things much more anytime soon, but time will tell.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> O'Hare and Midway are opening ones too! I can get one on the way there and on the way back!



While I applaud the airports doing this, I'd hate to take the chance that the test could come back positive - especially if it turns out later to be a  false positive.  I don't see anything specifically listing what happens when the test results are positive, but they surely can't let the person get on the plane.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> While I applaud the airports doing this, I'd hate to take the chance that the test could come back positive - especially if it turns out later to be a  false positive.  I don't see anything specifically listing what happens when the test results are positive, but they surely can't let the person get on the plane.



I dont actually plan to get tested! I'm assuming its optional.

To your point, if people are getting tested and there is the possibility of being denied entry on the plane, I suppose people would have to be prepared to drive home?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think someone who wants a normal, pre-covid NYE will pay premium Disney prices to drink strawberry daiquiris at the resort pool bar until midnight.
> 
> They will find somewhere offering a more normal NYE experience.


 Weak strawberry daiquiris, which would be the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I’m guessing Disney makes no future commitment statements regarding tomorrow’s FDA meeting about the vaccine during the investor day call. I think we’re still too far away from it having individual business impact to make it into the call. But Fauci is saying that even after the vaccine is taken, people will still be advised to wear masks and socially distance. With that, I think we’re a LONG way from fireworks and masks being gone from WDW when the former I thought could have been a possibility within the next 3-6 months



Vaccine is a good first step but distribution (and if people will get it) is still going to be a huge undertaking.  Fauchi was asked recently about full stadiums and his reply was end of summer is the most likely time for return to normal and the ability to have full stadiums (of course a lot can change between now and then).   In terms of theme parks back at 100% and everything we know and want to have back coming back we are likely looking at about that timeframe too.  We may see incremental changes but end of summer looks to be when we may be able to see "normal".

EDIT: The big positive those is that even if it is still months off, there IS a light at the end of the tunnel and for disney there is a very good chance that when the 50th kicks off it can be close to normal.


----------



## hereforthechurros

More reports of Territory Lounge being open at WL. And Turf Club at Saratoga Springs has reopened. Probably safe to consider these seasonal openings but still encouraging.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> More reports of Territory Lounge being open at WL. And Turf Club at Saratoga Springs has reopened. Probably safe to consider these seasonal openings but still encouraging.



Im at WL right now and I did not notice Territory Lounge being open. Maybe I’ll get motivated and get out of bed and get a drink.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> More reports of Territory Lounge being open at WL. And Turf Club at Saratoga Springs has reopened. Probably safe to consider these seasonal openings but still encouraging.


I saw it open this past Wednesday


----------



## gottalovepluto

Bibbobboo2u said:


> Is guest relations at the International Gateway at EPCOT open now?  I didn't know if it might have been shut down with other COVID-related closures.  Thanks


WAIT. THERE IS A GUEST SERVICES AT INTERNATIONAL GATEWAY?! For the last couple years we’ve trudged from international gateway to the front of the park to set up the DAS on our first day!


----------



## Stefne

gottalovepluto said:


> WAIT. THERE IS A GUEST SERVICES AT INTERNATIONAL GATEWAY?! For the last couple years we’ve trudged from international gateway to the front of the park to set up the DAS on our first day!


There is.  Right after security, but before you scan your magic band.  It's in the same area as the lockers and stroller rentals.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Relying on the rapid test results really concerns me. I've known 3 people so far that tested negative on the rapid but were, indeed, positive (and all ended up being quite sick - one hospitalized). They were told they weren't sick "enough" yet for the rapid test to register it.

But I'm glad we're moving in the right direction as far as making tests available.


----------



## Bibbobboo2u

gottalovepluto said:


> WAIT. THERE IS A GUEST SERVICES AT INTERNATIONAL GATEWAY?! For the last couple years we’ve trudged from international gateway to the front of the park to set up the DAS on our first day!


I just found out about it today - not sure how long it has actually been there though!


----------



## Stefne

gottalovepluto said:


> WAIT. THERE IS A GUEST SERVICES AT INTERNATIONAL GATEWAY?! For the last couple years we’ve trudged from international gateway to the front of the park to set up the DAS on our first day!


This area


----------



## yulilin3

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just found out about it today - not sure how long it has actually been there though!


Always


----------



## yulilin3

Well i don't know where all these people are coming from but today at work all animal shows were at capacity, on a Wednesday,  management was as surprised as i was.  Lots of Spanish and Portuguese speaking guests


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Well i don't know where all these people are coming from but today at work all animal shows were at capacity, on a Wednesday,  management was as surprised as i was.  Lots of Spanish and Portuguese speaking guests



Well, then I guess we can guess roughly where they are coming from


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, then I guess we can guess roughly where they are coming from


Lol right?  We had to pull people from other locations to help with crowd control.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> Im at WL right now and I did not notice Territory Lounge being open. Maybe I’ll get motivated and get out of bed and get a drink.


In the WL thread (Resorts board) there’s a few reports of it being open but no confirmation if its an everyday thing at this point. Open until 10 pm I believe.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> Vaccine is a good first step but distribution (and if people will get it) is still going to be a huge undertaking.  Fauchi was asked recently about full stadiums and his reply was end of summer is the most likely time for return to normal and the ability to have full stadiums (of course a lot can change between now and then).   In terms of theme parks back at 100% and everything we know and want to have back coming back we are likely looking at about that timeframe too.  We may see incremental changes but end of summer looks to be when we may be able to see "normal".
> 
> EDIT: The big positive those is that even if it is still months off, there IS a light at the end of the tunnel and for disney there is a very good chance that when the 50th kicks off it can be close to normal.



I think his mentioning of stadiums being full by the end of the summer was pure hyperbole. If he’s saying social distancing and masks are still advised even AFTER the vaccine is taken, whether or not that is actually what is done state by state, county by county is another story, but if he’s saying that masks and distancing is still needed, then he didn’t actually mean that things should go back to normal. With that in mind, I think we’re going to see the same thing next summer/fall as we’re seeing with maybe a little more leniency, but still a lot of hesitation from certain areas. California for example, I could see Newsom Nye the Science Guy still having restrictions on DLR, and sporting events, etc  next summer “out of abundance of caution”.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I think his mentioning of stadiums being full by the end of the summer was pure hyperbole. If he’s saying social distancing and masks are still advised even AFTER the vaccine is taken, whether or not that is actually what is done state by state, county by county is another story, but if he’s saying that masks and distancing is still needed, then he didn’t actually mean that things should go back to normal. With that in mind, I think we’re going to see the same thing next summer/fall as we’re seeing with maybe a little more leniency, but still a lot of hesitation from certain areas. California for example, I could see Newsom Nye the Science Guy still having restrictions on DLR, and sporting events, etc  next summer “out of abundance of caution”.



it is more simple then that. to return to normal we need about 60-80% penetration of immunity through having gotten it or the vaccine. That is the herd immunity thst has been talked about.  If people get the vaccine we can get there end of summer. And yes even if you get the vaccine in June and we are not to those numbers yet you should still wear a mask until we get there.

we will get there. It’s coming.


----------



## Mit88

Krandor said:


> it is more simple then that. to return to normal we need about 60-80% penetration of immunity through having gotten it or the vaccine. That is the herd immunity thst has been talked about.  If people get the vaccine we can get there end of summer. And yes even if you get the vaccine in June and we are not to those numbers yet you should still wear a mask until we get there.
> 
> we will get there. It’s coming.



I think the “if” people get the vaccine part is where it becomes, not so simple. 60-80% is a lot, and I agree that that is right around the ballpark of where it needs to be, and no less than 60%, preferably higher than 80%. And maybe it’s just me, but as we’re getting deeper into this period of vaccinations, I’m personally noticing that they’re (media, some scientists etc) not really “selling” vaccine very well. Saying 4-6 months before a hopeful wide release of the vaccine that you’re going to still have to wear your mask probably isn’t going to convince people that are on the fence about the vaccine leaning towards taking it with the hopes that shortly after they’d no longer have to wear their mask out in public. It’s counter productive since if every one on the fence were to take the vaccine, it would help rid the mask mandates quicker, even if it’s not the day after you get it. But we all know by now that counter productivity is a passion of a lot of people in this country, unfortunately. My optimism of “getting there” has just been completely derailed by the amount of people that have come out and said “I’m not taking it, no matter what”. I have my reservations about it, if I’m being honest. 8 months is not a lot of time to develop a vaccine like this. But when the time comes where it’s available to me, and my research tells me that I have nothing to worry about it, of course I’ll take it because I don’t want to be a statistic that’s holding this country back from a return to normality.

All that to say, and I know I’m far from the only one here, I just want my damn fireworks back lol. The goosebumps I get when the lights turn out in the hub and ‘Happily Ever After’ starts blaring through the speakers. I miss it


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> I think the “if” people get the vaccine part is where it becomes, not so simple. 60-80% is a lot, and I agree that that is right around the ballpark of where it needs to be, and no less than 60%, preferably higher than 80%. And maybe it’s just me, but as we’re getting deeper into this period of vaccinations, I’m personally noticing that they’re (media, some scientists etc) not really “selling” vaccine very well. Saying 4-6 months before a hopeful wide release of the vaccine that you’re going to still have to wear your mask probably isn’t going to convince people that are on the fence about the vaccine leaning towards taking it with the hopes that shortly after they’d no longer have to wear their mask out in public. It’s counter productive since if every one on the fence were to take the vaccine, it would help rid the mask mandates quicker, even if it’s not the day after you get it. But we all know by now that counter productivity is a passion of a lot of people in this country, unfortunately. My optimism of “getting there” has just been completely derailed by the amount of people that have come out and said “I’m not taking it, no matter what”. I have my reservations about it, if I’m being honest. 8 months is not a lot of time to develop a vaccine like this. But when the time comes where it’s available to me, and my research tells me that I have nothing to worry about it, of course I’ll take it because I don’t want to be a statistic that’s holding this country back from a return to normality.
> 
> All that to say, and I know I’m far from the only one here, I just want my damn fireworks back lol. The goosebumps I get when the lights turn out in the hub and ‘Happily Ever After’ starts blaring through the speakers. I miss it



Agree on all points.  This vaccine is anything but simple because it's not just one and done.  It takes two doses taken 3 weeks to a month apart.  Also there's a chance that folks may need to deal with not feeling well for a day or so after taking the 2nd dose.  So of the folks who do take the vaccine I still see a lot of folks putting off that second dose, which then leads to the question about how effective the 2nd dose is if folks delay taking it for too long.  I'm not sure how we are going to determine where we are as a country with the vaccine when you have numbers of folks that have taken both doses and an even greater number that have only taken one.

ETA: I think we are solidly looking at sometime in 2022 before any sort of "herd immunity" threshhold is reached.


----------



## Sarahslay

Bibbobboo2u said:


> I just found out about it today - not sure how long it has actually been there though!


It's been there for a while, it's the only one at Epcot I have ever gone to. Went there last year to get my new TIW card, and have gone there in the past to upgrade a regular ticket to an AP. It's really easy and there is usually little to no line.


----------



## scrappinginontario

rpb718 said:


> While I applaud the airports doing this, I'd hate to take the chance that the test could come back positive - especially if it turns out later to be a  false positive.  I don't see anything specifically listing what happens when the test results are positive, but they surely can't let the person get on the plane.


Yes, if I'm not showing any symptoms or feeling ill, I would hate to test positive as I'm attempting to get home and then be responsible to find accommodations for 2 weeks in Orlando.  I'd much rather get home and test then.

That being said, if I was feeling any symptoms at all in Orlando, I would not board a plane with the potential to infect all those sharing the plane with me.

Thus, we stay home until things are more settled.  Missing Disney desperately and have never gone this long between trips but doing what is being asked of us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, if I'm not showing any symptoms or feeling ill, I would hate to test positive as I'm attempting to get home and then be responsible to find accommodations for 2 weeks in Orlando.  I'd much rather get home and test then.
> 
> That being said, if I was feeling any symptoms at all in Orlando, I would not board a plane with the potential to infect all those sharing the plane with me.
> 
> Thus, we stay home until things are more settled.  Missing Disney desperately and have never gone this long between trips but doing what is being asked of us.



One good thing is for people traveling to states that require a clean test prior to arrival.  Like I am in NY and "Travelers must obtain a test within three days of departure, prior to arrival in New York " - so for those feeling well and just need that proof then this helps .... obviously if you are asymptomatic or just only having minor symptoms and then test positive, that throws a huge wrench into your plans, but at least you know then

and that is one of the big reasons I haven't traveled far since any of this started - don't want to get stuck somewhere else.  If Disney was the next town over I am sure I would have gone by now, but not traveling that distance


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Always


----------



## hertamaniac

I would characterize a deficiency in accurate onboard testing as a loophole that needs to be improved.  

"But Singapore’s health ministry said on Thursday the man did not have the virus after three subsequent tests on land came back negative. "

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...was-false-alarm-authorities-say-idUSKBN28K0NM


----------



## BoatDriver

Farro said:


> I dont actually plan to get tested! I'm assuming its optional.
> 
> To your point, if people are getting tested and there is the possibility of being denied entry on the plane, I suppose people would have to be prepared to drive home?



This is going to be almost impossible to implement. As someone who recently had it and tested positive, CDC guidance makes it clear I'm not subject to quarantine because of direct contact for at least three months.

Not only is it assumed that I will hold immunity for at least 90 days, but it's likely I could also still test positive in that time even though I can't contract or spread it.

Good luck keeping me off of a plane because I had something weeks ago.

Edit: Why in the world did someone leave an Angry Emoiji? Is someone really angry that my entire family caught COVID and could now test positive for months? Some people really need a life.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I would characterize a deficiency in accurate onboard testing as a loophole that needs to be improved.
> 
> "But Singapore’s health ministry said on Thursday the man did not have the virus after three subsequent tests on land came back negative. "
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...was-false-alarm-authorities-say-idUSKBN28K0NM


WOW RCCL... WOW...


----------



## sullivan.kscott

hertamaniac said:


> I would characterize a deficiency in accurate onboard testing as a loophole that needs to be improved.
> 
> "But Singapore’s health ministry said on Thursday the man did not have the virus after three subsequent tests on land came back negative. "
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...was-false-alarm-authorities-say-idUSKBN28K0NM


While this doesn’t surprise me considering the situation in Singapore at large (low community transmission), this is why I unfortunately don’t see cruising back until crews and passengers have wide access to a vaccine. Small island ports of call and the EU ports will likely require vaccination passports anyway. So hopefully late Q2/early Q3 we can get back to our preferred mode of Disney.


----------



## Gary2T

rpb718 said:


> While I applaud the airports doing this, I'd hate to take the chance that the test could come back positive - especially if it turns out later to be a  false positive.  I don't see anything specifically listing what happens when the test results are positive, but they surely can't let the person get on the plane.



Don't be so sure about anyone stopping those who tested positive from boarding.  This couple did just that flying from San Fancisco to Hawaii this month.  Granted, they were arrested in Hawaii upon landing... but that doesn't help the people around them on the plane.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/ente...ght-hawaii-positive-covid-19-test/3801255001/


----------



## Makmak

Is this “digital mask” thing true? I’m not linking it because I think the site isn’t allowed.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Makmak said:


> Is this “digital mask” thing true? I’m not linking it because I think the site isn’t allowed.



I have seen multiple pics with digital masks posted in the AP FB group the last couple of weeks


----------



## Makmak

Aimeedyan said:


> I have seen multiple pics with digital masks posted in the AP FB group the last couple of weeks


Wow....I’m betting it will become a “thing” for some ppl to “get a digital mask” in a photo....


----------



## Aimeedyan

Makmak said:


> Wow....I’m betting it will become a “thing” for some ppl to “get a digital mask” in a photo....



I'm afraid of that, too. So far, the only pics I've seen have been children whose mask slipped down on a ride so maybe in an effort to deter adults being boneheads, that is the only time they do the digital mask?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Makmak said:


> Is this “digital mask” thing true? I’m not linking it because I think the site isn’t allowed.



Here is a site that is still allowed - though referred to as a "test"

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...ace-masks-to-guests-faces-for-on-ride-photos/



Makmak said:


> Wow....I’m betting it will become a “thing” for some ppl to “get a digital mask” in a photo....



I am glad they are doing this so people in other groups in the ride vehicle that are following the rules can still get their photos.  Be nice if they can track down people that are not having theirs on (especially if a repeat thing) and kick them out or punish them some way


----------



## rteetz

Today Disney is holding their much anticipated Investor Day. This is all focused on Disney+ so news will be kept to that thread.


----------



## rteetz

Spice Road Table reopens Dec. 13th as a walk up, no reservations needed. New menu but the small plates are staying.


----------



## marinejjh

TheMaxRebo said:


> One good thing is for people traveling to states that require a clean test prior to arrival.  Like I am in NY and "Travelers must obtain a test within three days of departure, prior to arrival in New York " - so for those feeling well and just need that proof then this helps .... obviously if you are asymptomatic or just only having minor symptoms and then test positive, that throws a huge wrench into your plans, but at least you know then
> 
> and that is one of the big reasons I haven't traveled far since any of this started - don't want to get stuck somewhere else.  If Disney was the next town over I am sure I would have gone by now, but not traveling that distance


What states require this?


----------



## rteetz

marinejjh said:


> What states require this?


New York and Hawaii require a negative test or a quarantine period as far as I’m aware. There are probably others.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> Today Disney is holding their much anticipated Investor Day. This is all focused on Disney+ so news will be kept to that thread.



The news should also contain some parks news.  Not expecting anything ground breaking, but you never know.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> The news should also contain some parks news.  Not expecting anything ground breaking, but you never know.


I’m not expecting any parks. Disney’s tweet about the conference didn’t include parks.


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> New York and Hawaii require a negative test or a quarantine period as far as I’m aware. There are probably others.



MA and CT require a negative PCR test or quarantine. Alaska also requires a negative test or quarantine. Probably more, these are just what I've run into myself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

marinejjh said:


> What states require this?





rteetz said:


> New York and Hawaii require a negative test or a quarantine period as far as I’m aware. There are probably others.



I am in NY so can only speak to that and we have to do both:

Travelers Must Get Tested Within Three Days Prior to Landing in New York, Quarantine for at Least Three Days Upon Arrival, and Get a Test on Day Four of Arrival


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am in NY so can only speak to that and we have to do both:
> 
> Travelers Must Get Tested Within Three Days Prior to Landing in New York, Quarantine for at Least Three Days Upon Arrival, and Get a Test on Day Four of Arrival


 or Quarantine for 14 days, with no test.


----------



## The Pho

marinejjh said:


> What states require this?


Not all with the exact same rules, but these all have quarantine/ testing “rules” for entry:

Alaska, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington State, Washington D.C., and Wisconsin.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> Not all with the exact same rules, but these all have quarantine/ testing rules for entry:
> 
> Alaska, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington State, Washington D.C., and Wisconsin.


Ours (WI) is merely a recommendation nothing more.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> Ours (WI) is merely a recommendation nothing more.


They pretty much are all recommendations since they don’t really enforce these anywhere, except it seems Hawaii.


----------



## rteetz

The Pho said:


> They pretty much are all recommendations since they don’t really enforce these anywhere, except it seems Hawaii.


I honestly didn’t know we had anything because outside of websites it’s not said anywhere. It’s not like they have warnings are airports or something here.


----------



## The Pho

rteetz said:


> I honestly didn’t know we had anything because outside of websites it’s not said anywhere. It’s not like they have warnings are airports or something here.


I have to travel a lot so I pay close attention to warnings all over so I know what I’m getting into.  Pretty much unless you go to a state’s website, you’d never know.


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> Spice Road Table reopens Dec. 13th as a walk up, no reservations needed. New menu but the small plates are staying.


Have we seen the new menu anywhere?


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Have we seen the new menu anywhere?


Not yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

The Pho said:


> Not all with the exact same rules, but these all have quarantine/ testing “rules” for entry:
> 
> Alaska, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington State, Washington D.C., and Wisconsin.


Ohio is only for those traveling back from states with higher than 15% positivity. Sorry, off topic but just clarifying!


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337141837786738689
If anyone had tickets..


----------



## Pyotr

After seeing the castle projections last night, I’m okay if the lights never come back.....


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> After seeing the castle projections last night, I’m okay if the lights never come back.....


I am the opposite. The lights are so much more warm and magical than the projections. There is nothing like them especially running down Main Street at 6-7AM with them on.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I am the opposite. The lights are so much more warm and magical than the projections. There is nothing like them especially running down Main Street at 6-7AM with them on.



i miss running down Main Street at 6-7am and running around world showcase with the torches out. Hopefully soon.

but yes the lights look awesome in the early morning.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> Spice Road Table reopens Dec. 13th as a walk up, no reservations needed. New menu but the small plates are staying.


Do we think this is permanent (that it’s basically a bar with snacks)?


----------



## gottalovepluto

The Pho said:


> Not all with the exact same rules, but these all have quarantine/ testing “rules” for entry:
> 
> Alaska, California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Kansas, Kentucky, Maine, Massachusetts, Minnesota, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, Washington State, Washington D.C., and Wisconsin.


CA does not. They suggest you quarantine for two weeks but it’s just a suggestion. Only a couple places within CA require it.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Not yet.


Walked by yesterday and a few were eating there and a CM was going over tbe menu outside with a couple. Didnt pay attention but gate was open and could have dined there. Not my type though.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

rteetz said:


> Not yet.



I think this is it?
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/spice-road-table/menus/lounge/


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> I am the opposite. The lights are so much more warm and magical than the projections. There is nothing like them especially running down Main Street at 6-7AM with them on.



The only place I’m running to that early is the bathroom after my morning coffee.

If they got rid of the lights they wouldn’t need to have the cranes obstructing castle pictures during the summer....


----------



## andyman8

Pyotr said:


> After seeing the castle projections last night, I’m okay if the lights never come back.....


You may very well get your wish it seems.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> You may very well get your wish it seems.



Please expound...


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Please expound...


It's cheaper to do the projections than to put the lights up.


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> It's cheaper to do the projections than to put the lights up.



Yes, I thought maybe we had heard something more definitive...


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Please expound...


With the castle paint job, the Dream Lights strands would need either a new paint job or to be replaced entirely. There are serious conversations about sticking with (perhaps updated) projections going forward. While it may seem really early, that's kind of how Holiday Services works. I wouldn't expect a final decision until later this winter or early spring (that of course doesn't mean an official announcement by then), but these castle projections are definitely not just being viewed as a strictly temporary offering anymore. Post-holiday season, I'd expect some Guest surveys about the projections (apparently, so far, the projections are proving to be more popular than anticipated), so a lot will depend on that. They are of course much cheaper and easier to stage.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> With the castle paint job, the Dream Lights strands would need either a new paint job or to be replaced entirely. There are serious conversations about sticking with (perhaps updated) projections going forward. While it may seem really early, that's kind of how Holiday Services works. I wouldn't expect a final decision until later this winter or early spring (that of course doesn't mean an official announcement by then), but these castle projections are definitely not just being viewed as a strictly temporary offering anymore. Post-holiday season, I'd expect some Guest surveys about the projections (apparently, so far, the projections are proving to be more popular than anticipated), so a lot will depend on that. They are of course much cheaper and easier to stage.



Thanks!


----------



## SaintsManiac

The lights were beautiful, but I really enjoy the projections. I’d love to see them stick around. Can’t wait to see them in person next year.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> With the castle paint job, the Dream Lights strands would need either a new paint job or to be replaced entirely. There are serious conversations about sticking with (perhaps updated) projections going forward. While it may seem really early, that's kind of how Holiday Services works. I wouldn't expect a final decision until later this winter or early spring (that of course doesn't mean an official announcement by then), but these castle projections are definitely not just being viewed as a strictly temporary offering anymore. Post-holiday season, I'd expect some Guest surveys about the projections (apparently, so far, the projections are proving to be more popular than anticipated), so a lot will depend on that. They are of course much cheaper and easier to stage.


The lights are replaced pretty regularly as is. You don’t paint lights either.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> The lights are replaced pretty regularly as is. You don’t paint lights either.


You don't paint the lights of course but the treatment for strands on which the lights are attached matches the castle to obscure them throughout the daytime. While sections are replaced regularly, this wouldn't be a regular replacement. Given the very different color palette of the castle since its refresh, there would apparently be more involved. Certainly not a huge capital investment by any means but still an added cost that hasn't existed in the past. Again, nothing seems to be final (and likely won't be for some time).


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> You don't paint the lights of course but the treatment for strands on which the lights are attached matches the castle to obscure them throughout the daytime. While sections are replaced regularly, this wouldn't be a regular replacement. Given the very different color palette of the castle since its refresh, there would apparently be more involved. Certainly not a huge capital investment by any means but still an added cost that hasn't existed in the past. Again, nothing seems to be final (and likely won't be for some time).


The strands stood out previously so I don’t see why this is different. I definitely can see them forgoing the lights but I don’t buy that it’s due to having to get a different color strand.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> The strands stood out previously so I don’t see why this is different. I definitely can see them forgoing the lights but I don’t buy that it’s due to having to get a different color strand.


Oh yeah, absolutely. Much like Genie coming out really didn't mean free MBs for resort Guests had to go away, but they'll push (even internally) whatever "excuse" to achieve the end-goal.


----------



## SMRT-1

Personally, I've always thought the netting for the Xmas lights looked hideous during the day, so for me, no netting is a welcome tradeoff for potentially less spectacular holiday lighting. Not to mention that the projections can always be revised and possibly improved.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> I think his mentioning of stadiums being full by the end of the summer was pure hyperbole. If he’s saying social distancing and masks are still advised even AFTER the vaccine is taken, whether or not that is actually what is done state by state, county by county is another story, but if he’s saying that masks and distancing is still needed, then he didn’t actually mean that things should go back to normal. With that in mind, I think we’re going to see the same thing next summer/fall as we’re seeing with maybe a little more leniency, but still a lot of hesitation from certain areas. California for example, I could see Newsom Nye the Science Guy still having restrictions on DLR, and sporting events, etc  next summer “out of abundance of caution”.



Our director (not sure what her title is, but she's helping set the guidelines for our province) has already told us that distancing and masks will be in place for at least another year. They have been very blunt in not sugar coating the fact that while it's definitely encouraging, the vaccination roll out isn't going to mean an instant normal.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> The lights were beautiful, but I really enjoy the projections. I’d love to see them stick around. Can’t wait to see them in person next year.



Granted, I haven't seen either in person, but comparing photos/videos I've seen, I definitely prefer the projections!


----------



## osufeth24

I was literally trying to figure out for a few hours why on the 18th had availability for all 4 parks for AP, and why it wouldn't let me book a park.  It kept saying I had reached my park limit when I didn't have any parks booked.

Then I realized that starts my blackout lol.  I was almost about to call Disney too, would have felt like a moron


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I was literally trying to figure out for a few hours why on the 18th had availability for all 4 parks for AP, and why it wouldn't let me book a park.  It kept saying I had reached my park limit when I didn't have any parks booked.
> 
> Then I realized that starts my blackout lol.  I was almost about to call Disney too, would have felt like a moron


Perfect time to head to universal


----------



## hertamaniac

Snowcat Ridge closes almost immediately after opening.  

"Some of the violations include un-permitted plumbing and electrical setups, exposed electrical boxes, extension cords and power wands sitting in puddles, and improper stacking and use of shipping containers, to name a few." 

https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...t-ridge-was-just-closed-for-permit-violations


----------



## yulilin3

Starting on the 12th Columbia Harbour House downstairs area will be used as overflow queue for attractions that are nearby


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> Snowcat Ridge closes almost immediately after opening.
> 
> "Some of the violations include un-permitted plumbing and electrical setups, exposed electrical boxes, extension cords and power wands sitting in puddles, and improper stacking and use of shipping containers, to name a few."
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...t-ridge-was-just-closed-for-permit-violations



geeze.  Any place built around water (or snow) better have their electrical stuff in order.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Starting on the 12th Columbia Harbour House downstairs area will be used as overflow queue for attractions that are nearby



Hmm. I wonder how that will work...


----------



## rpb718

hertamaniac said:


> Snowcat Ridge closes almost immediately after opening.
> 
> "Some of the violations include un-permitted plumbing and electrical setups, exposed electrical boxes, extension cords and power wands sitting in puddles, and improper stacking and use of shipping containers, to name a few."
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...t-ridge-was-just-closed-for-permit-violations



One could say this is rather shocking news.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Hmm. I wonder how that will work...


Im assuming this will be used mostly for PP. Easy set up as its the same side


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Perfect time to head to universal



ha, well my AP ended about 2 weeks ago at Universal, not renewing for the time being


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337415220290052099


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337415220290052099



not surprised but still disappointed.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-of-epcot-international-festival-of-the-arts/



glad to see the Voices of Liberty included in this - I know at least some speculation that they might not be retained after the holiday season, so good to see them still being used


----------



## BoatDriver

No surprised the took the race virtual, but still a kick in what my son calls the "boy parts".


----------



## Dis_Yoda

At least they kept the bad news to 2020


----------



## mshanson3121

hertamaniac said:


> Snowcat Ridge closes almost immediately after opening.
> 
> "Some of the violations include un-permitted plumbing and electrical setups, exposed electrical boxes, extension cords and power wands sitting in puddles, and improper stacking and use of shipping containers, to name a few."
> 
> https://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs...t-ridge-was-just-closed-for-permit-violations



Those are some costly mistakes.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337415220290052099



disapointing, but with the way my back is, glad I'll get an easy refund lol

I just wanted the dang Magicband


----------



## Sarahslay

So either there were a bunch of cancelations in the theme park ticket & resort guest buckets, and Disney just got around to updating the calendar, or Disney has once again moved and/or added availability to the buckets for Christmas week. Really hoping for the former rather than the latter.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sarahslay said:


> So either there were a bunch of cancelations in the theme park ticket & resort guest buckets, and Disney just got around to updating the calendar, or Disney has once again moved and/or added availability to the buckets for Christmas week. Really hoping for the former rather than the latter.


I noticed that too. HS was also sold out 1/1-1/7 and now it's just sold out 1/1.


----------



## Jrb1979

Sarahslay said:


> So either there were a bunch of cancelations in the theme park ticket & resort guest buckets, and Disney just got around to updating the calendar, or Disney has once again moved and/or added availability to the buckets for Christmas week. Really hoping for the former rather than the latter.


I think it's cancellations. I can't see them adding more capacity right now


----------



## Sarahslay

Jrb1979 said:


> I think it's cancellations. I can't see them adding more capacity right now


I was more thinking they moved some from the AP bucket because no dates were full aside from the Sunday and Christmas Day, but I do think now is the time people are re-thinking or being forced to cancel. Still keeping a close eye on my family, no one better get sick in the next week


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Do we think this is permanent (that it’s basically a bar with snacks)?


Even in normal times Spice Road Table struggled so it will be interesting to see if they play with a new concept. We often grabbed beers to go there or shared apps so that sort of move would be fine by me!


SMRT-1 said:


> Personally, I've always thought the netting for the Xmas lights looked hideous during the day, so for me, no netting is a welcome tradeoff for potentially less spectacular holiday lighting. Not to mention that the projections can always be revised and possibly improved.


Like most things I’d love just one last chance to see the castle lights before they go away, if they go away. WDW is always changing but having a last chance to soak it in helps. Excited for the projections this year because at least it’s something but seeing the castle lit up in that icy blue from our room is so special to us.


----------



## Mit88

I’m waiting for the news or how Disney is going to integrate “Love is a compass” (The song from the Make a Wish short that came out last month) into the parks.  It screams Nighttime spectacular theme song


----------



## J-Dog

Krandor said:


> not surprised but still disappointed.


Agreed. I'm sick of "virtual" anything at this point.


----------



## Krandor

J-Dog said:


> Agreed. I'm sick of "virtual" anything at this point.



I never liked virtual races pre-covid.  I'm completely sick of them now.


----------



## runjulesrun

Krandor said:


> I never liked virtual races pre-covid.  I'm completely sick of them now.


Not a fan of virtual races either but what irks me the most is the cost. I don't get how they can charge so much for a virtual race. $108 if you want a medal and a shirt for a virtual race is ridiculous.


----------



## yulilin3

Tonight's the first night of holiday fireworks at sea world, social distant markers around the park went up last night. 
I worked until 7pm today so couldn't see them but im working shows tomorrow until 12pm which will give me a chance to see how people are doing with staying in their spots


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335033718399000577
Regarding EWP. Sad update.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

J-Dog said:


> Agreed. I'm sick of "virtual" anything at this point.



Soooo this. If one more person says ‘but look we have a virtual option!’ Imma yell haha.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335033718399000577
> Regarding EWP. Sad update.


That tweet is from days ago. He tweeted again today with this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337573103359172609


----------



## osufeth24

My work officially hired one of the furloughed Disney CMs.  We have another one, that we're waiting to make a decision on, I'm pushing to an extend an offer because they worked in GE at one point, and I just want to talk to them about that LOL


----------



## Henwen88

runjulesrun said:


> Not a fan of virtual races either but what irks me the most is the cost. I don't get how they can charge so much for a virtual race. $108 if you want a medal and a shirt for a virtual race is ridiculous.



Right???? Like, I could be 'virtually' running a race right now.  For Free.  (For complete honesty's sake, I am not a runner, and the only thing I am doing right now is drinking a large cup of coffee.... literally).  But it's the point that counts !!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Henwen88 said:


> Right???? Like, I could be 'virtually' running a race right now.  For Free.  (For complete honesty's sake, I am not a runner, and the only thing I am doing right now is drinking a large cup of coffee.... literally).  But it's the point that counts !!!



Are you currently being chased?  No, right?  Therefore no point in running


----------



## rteetz

Reminder this is not the place to debate whether masks are working or not.


----------



## osufeth24

New York Times has a vaccine calculator on how many people are roughly in front of you

According to it, I have 17 mil in front of me in the state of FL

So basically, the line for Flight of Passage on a busy day lol


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> New York Times has a vaccine calculator on how many people are roughly in front of you
> 
> According to it, I have 17 mil in front of me in the state of FL
> 
> So basically, the line for Flight of Passage on a busy day lol



I did that. In the country I had 15 people BEHIND me.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> New York Times has a vaccine calculator on how many people are roughly in front of you
> 
> According to it, I have 17 mil in front of me in the state of FL
> 
> So basically, the line for Flight of Passage on a busy day lol


Lol
Or
Roughly the amount of people complaining about the bg/vq system


----------



## mattpeto

On topic and slightly taboo in this thread:

With the vaccines getting emergency approval, over the next few weeks we should start seeing a realistic timeline unfold.  

_“Let’s say we get 75 percent, 80 percent of the population vaccinated,” Fauci said. “If we do that, if we do it efficiently enough over the second quarter of 2021, by the time we get to the end of the summer, i.e., the third quarter, we may actually have enough herd immunity protecting our society that as we get to the end of 2021, we can approach very much some degree of normality that is close to where we were before.” _Source

Herd immunity will directly impact Disney World's operations.  It will be interesting to see how long Disney maintains current pandemic protocols.  I'd expect certain things to start trickling back in March/April, but will really ramp up at the end of summer where the capacity limit might be lifted completely.  

If you were hoping to attend the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party in 2021, I like your chances right now.


----------



## The Pho

LiterallyNobody at WDWMagic says that Fantasmic will be returning by February with social distancing.


----------



## Pyotr

The Pho said:


> LiterallyNobody at WDWMagic says that Fantasmic will be returning by February with social distancing.



If no one is talking about it there why bring it up here?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> If no one is talking about it there why bring it up here?



I think that is the posters name.  So instead think of it as "a poster at WDW magic is saying ...."


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> If no one is talking about it there why bring it up here?



I'm only laughing because that was so something I would say...


----------



## Farro

The Pho said:


> LiterallyNobody at WDWMagic says that Fantasmic will be returning by February with social distancing.



For me personally, that would be the last show I'd want to see brought back. Would rather see fireworks at Epcot and MK first.

But logistically, I suppose it would be the easiest as far as distancing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> For me personally, that would be the last show I'd want to see brought back. Would rather see fireworks at Epcot and MK first.
> 
> But logistically, I suppose it would be the easiest as far as distancing.



Definitely feels a bit easier to control crowds/spacing there (though they will have to organize how to space while exiting the theater some) than for other nighttime shows 

Plus DHS probably needs the additional crowd absorption more than other parks (though probably more during the day than at night - wonder if they could do a modified show during the day there?)


----------



## mattpeto

The Pho said:


> LiterallyNobody at WDWMagic says that Fantasmic will be returning by February with social distancing.



Remember the rumor, we are losing two nighttime spectaculars?

RIP already to RoL. 

This doesn't bode well for HEA or EF.   EF doesn't really count.  It really can't be HEA though.

Gut says the rumor was wrong...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Remember the rumor, we are losing two nighttime spectaculars?
> 
> RIP already to RoL.
> 
> This doesn't bode well for HEA or EF.   EF doesn't really count.  It really can't be HEA though.
> 
> Gut says the rumor was wrong...



It could be one of the fireworks/projection shows at DHS


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> It could be one of the fireworks/projection shows at DHS




Yes probably SWGS.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Remember the rumor, we are losing two nighttime spectaculars?
> 
> RIP already to RoL.
> 
> This doesn't bode well for HEA or EF.   EF doesn't really count.  It really can't be HEA though.
> 
> Gut says the rumor was wrong...


SWaGS


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> SWaGS



Do we all think that GE will get it's own show eventually anyway?


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Do we all think that GE will get it's own show eventually anyway?



Wouldn't that break the theme? Like, how would they work a show into the back-story...

I hope it doesn't, the land has enough of a draw just on it's own.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Do we all think that GE will get it's own show eventually anyway?


No


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> No



Might not be a daily thing, but remembered reading that Life Day and a couple of other dates were going to have parties at GE, etc.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Might not be a daily thing, but remembered reading that Life Day and a couple of other dates were going to have parties at GE, etc.


That was said in a SWGE book. As we know things are constantly changing. Entertainment aspects are fairly certain but not a nighttime show.


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> Might not be a daily thing, but remembered reading that Life Day and a couple of other dates were going to have parties at GE, etc.


Life day and harvest day have been celebrated by the citizens of batuu but no fireworks or fancy offerings.  I doubt we'll see any "spectacular" in the land
Just to add SWaGS ands launch bay were meant to be temporary while GE was being built.
But we all know how temporary things work at Disney (sorcerer hat)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> That was said in a SWGE book. As we know things are constantly changing. Entertainment aspects are fairly certain but not a nighttime show.



Would be neat if they had some ritual or something they did every day - something along the lines of how turning on the lights each night in Cars Land is an "event"

No major show but some more forms of entertainment would be cool


----------



## dtrain

Sarahslay said:


> So either there were a bunch of cancelations in the theme park ticket & resort guest buckets, and Disney just got around to updating the calendar, or Disney has once again moved and/or added availability to the buckets for Christmas week. Really hoping for the former rather than the latter.



It's definitely added availability, they are not slowing down because of COVID numbers.  WDW and UO both hit capacity today.


----------



## skeeter31

dtrain said:


> It's definitely added availability, they are not slowing down because of COVID numbers.  WDW and UO both hit capacity today.


No, they’re not increasing the availability above 35%. That hasn’t been reported anywhere. And they’ve routinely hit capacity on weekends. But it almost seems like they hold back park cancellations and then re-release them in a bunch instead of having them trickle out.


----------



## yulilin3




----------



## teach22180

I read somewhere else that they are no longer seating people with a row between them on the coasters. I came here to find out if that was true and seeing no mention of it. Did I miss that discussion?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


>



I posted in News thread but to add here as well - all Disney parks at capacity as well 


https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-theme-parks-closed-for-capacity-dec-12/


----------



## Lewisc

mattpeto said:


> Remember the rumor, we are losing two nighttime spectaculars?
> 
> RIP already to RoL.
> 
> This doesn't bode well for HEA or EF.   EF doesn't really count.  It really can't be HEA though.
> 
> Gut says the rumor was wrong...


Why doesn't EF count? It could have come back until the new show is ready. I think that's the second show


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I posted in News thread but to add here as well - all Disney parks at capacity as well
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-theme-parks-closed-for-capacity-dec-12/


Work will be fun today
Try explaining to oblivious people that shamu stadium is at capacity when they see empty rows


----------



## Pyotr

Farro said:


> Wouldn't that break the theme? Like, how would they work a show into the back-story...
> 
> I hope it doesn't, the land has enough of a draw just on it's own.



Two words, Yub Nub...


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> No, they’re not increasing the availability above 35%. That hasn’t been reported anywhere. And they’ve routinely hit capacity on weekends. But it almost seems like they hold back park cancellations and then re-release them in a bunch instead of having them trickle out.


We only learned about capacity numbers when Chapek confirmed it. They could absolutely quietly raise capacity and not mention it again until Chapek is asked about it publicly. Or not mention it at all. Not saying this is this case now but we can’t pretend we know for sure.


----------



## osufeth24

teach22180 said:


> I read somewhere else that they are no longer seating people with a row between them on the coasters. I came here to find out if that was true and seeing no mention of it. Did I miss that discussion?



I could be wrong, but my understanding was Disney was still running a half capacity on their rides that they can't use plexiglass.

Universal though is full on


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Lewisc said:


> Why doesn't EF count? It could have come back until the new show is ready. I think that's the second show



I got the impression this was implying that there would be two fewer shows at Disney parks going forward.  So I would think of it as like "Epcot fireworks" so one replacing the other doesn't really qualify 

But perhaps this person was just trying to get reactions and was sneakily counting EF, but that wasn't how I took it


----------



## chicagoshannon

teach22180 said:


> I read somewhere else that they are no longer seating people with a row between them on the coasters. I came here to find out if that was true and seeing no mention of it. Did I miss that discussion?


This is true on most rides.  Thunder Mountain they were still doing 1 party per car (3 rows in each car), at least at park opening.  On 7 dwarves, they seemed to be trying to leave 1 row between party.  For example, we should have been in rows 9 and 10 but they only wanted to seat a party of 2 in the car to leave row 9 empty.  Other times I saw no empty spaces on the ride when we walke by.  Every other coaster they seemed to be seating every row.

They are still keeping boat rides pretty empty. They really need to start increasing the capacity of these boat rides (IASW and Pirates for example). I think people would much rather sit with only 1 row in between them, for under 5 minutes, and the next party than wait in line with them for an extra 30 minutes.


----------



## Sarahslay

dtrain said:


> It's definitely added availability, they are not slowing down because of COVID numbers.  WDW and UO both hit capacity today.


There are TONS of rooms available now though, I mean, take your pick! I have kept an eye out of what is available where we are staying, and even over the next few days there are fewer room categories open than there are for the whole of Christmas week (all room categories with availability Christmas week, which is unheard of). It's even looking better than Thanksgiving week bookings as well, I was there that week and the parks weren't at capacity beside HS every day and MK on Thanksgiving day. Also, this weekend shows as full for all buckets, I think silver passholders are trying to get their last time in before they're blacked out (I have multiple florida friends doing just that today), plus it's cheaper than Christmas week and is usually lower crowds so people go "I'll go then".....although based on my last 2 week of December trip the lower crowd thing is no more. I highly doubt they were like "screw 35%, lets ramp things up!" when the buckets weren't even full for most parks most days anyway, they usually reserve adding availability when things are really full and people start complaining, the most telling thing is HS being open for all but one day in one bucket. I have a friend that works doing analytics type stuff (numbers) at WDW and she keeps telling me "it's not updated in real time, that's why on one day it can all change, or looks like there is or isn't availability on the calendar but you go to book a park and it's a different story". She's out of town right now so I'm not going to call her and ask what's up, I just thought it was interesting. 

I'm not just being hopeful here atm, I've just been studying it all with room availability and past trends, I honestly don't think Christmas week is going to slammed in the slightest bit (but I just jinxed myself by saying that lol) unless something big happens in the next week.


----------



## Sarahslay

teach22180 said:


> I read somewhere else that they are no longer seating people with a row between them on the coasters. I came here to find out if that was true and seeing no mention of it. Did I miss that discussion?


I was there over Thanksgiving and they were seating one party per car, usually trying to leave a seat between if that coaster doesn't have a ton of spacing between cars (but most do). We were always the only ones in our car on coasters as a party of two, but on BTM & 7DMT I did notice there would be a group of 4 in one car and then a group of 4 in the car behind them, but there is space between those cars. Slinky was really hit or miss with that, it depended on who was seating people as we saw different styles depending on CM; there is space between those cars as well, just not as much imo as other coasters. The only rides where they are seating anyone right behind another party are those with a plexiglass/plastic sheet barrier.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes probably SWGS.



Oh I hope not. We really wanted to see this next time.


----------



## skyp4WDW

https://www.disboards.com/threads/positive-for-covid-after-our-disney-world-trip.3820164/


----------



## Pyotr

skyp4WDW said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/positive-for-covid-after-our-disney-world-trip.3820164/



I was there Wednesday and Thursday. So far no corona for me.

The virus is so widespread that if you choose to go to a theme park, you have to accept the risk of being exposed to it. Masks, distancing, and cleaning are mitigation steps. Nothing is foolproof.


----------



## figmentfinesse

skyp4WDW said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/positive-for-covid-after-our-disney-world-trip.3820164/



All the reports I have seen about people catching Covid at Disney they have all elected to eat inside. I still believe that masked while inside in lines is pretty safe and eating outdoors is a safe bet.


----------



## yulilin3

figmentfinesse said:


> All the reports I have seen about people catching Covid at Disney they have all elected to eat inside. I still believe that masked while inside in lines is pretty safe and eating outdoors is a safe bet.


It's really a matter of luck i guess.  I eat inside every time i go and have not caught it.  Like PP said you accept the risk the second you step foot at a theme park


----------



## andyman8

skyp4WDW said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/positive-for-covid-after-our-disney-world-trip.3820164/





Pyotr said:


> I was there Wednesday and Thursday. So far no corona for me.
> 
> The virus is so widespread that if you choose to go to a theme park, you have to accept the risk of being exposed to it. Masks, distancing, and cleaning are mitigation steps. Nothing is foolproof.





figmentfinesse said:


> All the reports I have seen about people catching Covid at Disney they have all elected to eat inside. I still believe that masked while inside in lines is pretty safe and eating outdoors is a safe bet.


There's an inherit risk in visiting WDW (like there is in a number of activities right now). Disney itself will tell you that. They don't put "an inherent risk of exposure to COVID-19 exists in any public place where people are present" on the front page of their website and on A-frames around WDW just for fun. You have to accept the risk. We can take all the mitigating precautions in the world, but at the end of the day, it's a theme park that draws thousands of people from all sorts of places every day so there is a risk. Disney has done a lot to make it as safe as possible, but that doesn't mean it's safer than your local supermarket. Yes, many will walk out of the parks without the virus (that's the goal of these enhanced health and safety measures), but if contracting the virus would wreak havoc on your physical health, professional situation, or family life, then I'd advise not visiting at this time. When I walk in, I accept the risk with this in mind -- no use in trying to convince myself otherwise.


----------



## Oldnewfan

yulilin3 said:


> It's really a matter of luck i guess.  I eat inside every time i go and have not caught it.  Like PP said you accept the risk the second you step foot at a theme park


Well said. Eyes wide open going in. Goes for anyplace people gather. Do your best. Take your chances. Or... you may have had it...don't know it.


----------



## Lewisc

Pyotr said:


> I was there Wednesday and Thursday. So far no corona for me.
> 
> The virus is so widespread that if you choose to go to a theme park, you have to accept the risk of being exposed to it. Masks, distancing, and cleaning are mitigation steps. Nothing is foolproof.


Your family, friends and co-workers haven't accepted the risks Disney guests chose to assume. People who chose to vacation should be sure to completely follow their states quarantine and testing requirements. States kind of operate on the honor system, its not honorable to risk infecting those who didn't chose to assume risks.


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> It's really a matter of luck i guess.  I eat inside every time i go and have not caught it.  Like PP said you accept the risk the second you step foot at a theme park


Exactly. I eat indoors in a restaurant every day & haven’t gotten it.


----------



## Pyotr

Lewisc said:


> Your family, friends and co-workers haven't accepted the risks Disney guests chose to assume. People who chose to vacation should be sure to completely follow their states quarantine and testing requirements. States kind of operate on the honor system, its not honorable to risk infecting those who didn't chose to assume risks.



I live just over an hour and a half away from Disney. I have three school age kids who attend full time and I have a high risk job. I’m not quarantining. 

I will not be vacation shamed.


----------



## Farro

Lewisc said:


> Your family, friends and co-workers haven't accepted the risks Disney guests chose to assume. People who chose to vacation should be sure to completely follow their states quarantine and testing requirements. States kind of operate on the honor system, its not honorable to risk infecting those who didn't chose to assume risks.



We could easily go vacation now and put no one at risk. I work from home, Micky was furloughed and we can go two weeks without visiting family/friends. I'm sure a lot of people are like us.

We aren't vacationing due to monetary reasons, but we could.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I was there that entire week. We ate inside every day for the week and have tested negative since coming home. We live two and a half hours from Disney so no travel risk. You agree to the risk anytime you leave your house.


----------



## fatmanatee

skyp4WDW said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/positive-for-covid-after-our-disney-world-trip.3820164/


Interesting, I think this is the first time I've seen a report from someone here who tested positive. Everyone's free to do as they please but I haven't eaten inside a restaurant since this started and my area started getting hit with a second wave shortly after reopening indoor dining. It's an indoor space with a lot of chatter happening, so obviously it's going to be a risk.


----------



## SaintsManiac

fatmanatee said:


> Interesting, I think this is the first time I've seen a report from someone here who tested positive. Everyone's free to do as they please but I haven't eaten inside a restaurant since this started and my area started getting hit with a second wave shortly after reopening indoor dining. It's an indoor space with a lot of chatter happening, so obviously it's going to be a risk.



It seems like a very risky thing to do and it’s one of the reasons we pushed our trip to WDW out even further next year.


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> On topic and slightly taboo in this thread:
> 
> With the vaccines getting emergency approval, over the next few weeks we should start seeing a realistic timeline unfold.
> 
> _“Let’s say we get 75 percent, 80 percent of the population vaccinated,” Fauci said. “If we do that, if we do it efficiently enough over the second quarter of 2021, by the time we get to the end of the summer, i.e., the third quarter, we may actually have enough herd immunity protecting our society that as we get to the end of 2021, we can approach very much some degree of normality that is close to where we were before.” _Source
> 
> Herd immunity will directly impact Disney World's operations.  It will be interesting to see how long Disney maintains current pandemic protocols.  I'd expect certain things to start trickling back in March/April, but will really ramp up at the end of summer where the capacity limit might be lifted completely.
> 
> If you were hoping to attend the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party in 2021, I like your chances right now.



But do you really think Disney will go back to no masks and such? It just seems so hopeless, I miss going so much but it’s just not possible right now for our family and won’t be till no masks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlwhitney said:


> But do you really think Disney will go back to no masks and such? It just seems so hopeless, I miss going so much but it’s just not possible right now for our family and won’t be till no masks.



There definitely will be a day masks aren't required at Disney - who knows if it is July 2021, Dec 2021, July 2022, etc but there will be a time


----------



## SaintsManiac

jlwhitney said:


> But do you really think Disney will go back to no masks and such? It just seems so hopeless, I miss going so much but it’s just not possible right now for our family and won’t be till no masks.



Things will be back to normal at some point. Will there be permanent changes? Of course. There will not be permanent masks.


----------



## fatmanatee

SaintsManiac said:


> It seems like a very risky thing to do and it’s one of the reasons we pushed our trip to WDW out even further next year.


I was planning a visit in April for Rival Run Weekend and this was one of the logistical challenges I was dealing with, figuring out how to minimize time in indoor dining spaces. The good news is that the blogs are on top of things.


----------



## Oldnewfan

SaintsManiac said:


> Things will be back to normal at some point. Will there be permanent changes? Of course. There will not be permanent masks.


And hopefully one of those changes will be everything stays a little cleaner....


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> There definitely will be a day masks aren't required at Disney - who knows if it is July 2021, Dec 2021, July 2022, etc but there will be a time


Agreed. Disney will hit a plateau of attendance with people willing to visit wearing masks. Once they decide they can attract more customers back without them (after the vaccine takes hold) they'll drop them.


----------



## skeeter31

mom2rtk said:


> Agreed. Disney will hit a plateau of attendance with people willing to visit wearing masks. Once they decide they can attract more customers back without them (after the vaccine takes hold) they'll drop them.


It’s not that simple as there is an agreement in place with the CM union. Disney will be among the last places in the country to stop requiring masks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> I live just over an hour and a half away from Disney. I have three school age kids who attend full time and I have a high risk job. I’m not quarantining.
> 
> I will not be vacation shamed.


The person did not shame anyone but instead said they hope people are following state protocols. Not sure how that would be controversial in any way.


----------



## Oldnewfan

skeeter31 said:


> It’s not that simple as there is an agreement in place with the CM union. Disney will be among the last places in the country to stop requiring masks.


Again.  There is a point that you either go home (layoff due to lack of revenue) or reach a new agreement.  Hopefully things flip fast and we put this in the history book in 2021... for the CMs and their employer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> Agreed. Disney will hit a plateau of attendance with people willing to visit wearing masks. Once they decide they can attract more customers back without them (after the vaccine takes hold) they'll drop them.





skeeter31 said:


> It’s not that simple as there is an agreement in place with the CM union. Disney will be among the last places in the country to stop requiring masks.


Honestly I don’t think you guys are far from each other here... The CM Union isn’t going to hold out for masks once the general populace has decided they’re done. It’s FL. It’s hot. Once vaccinated the push will start to get rid of masks amongst the CMs. Once kids get vaccinated WDW will allow it. I don’t see some huge showdown.

More interesting I think is a point @yulilin3 brought up a little while ago- will WDW allow CMs who want to wear masks continue to do so once it’s no longer mandatory?


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> The person did not shame anyone but instead said they hope people are following states protocols. Not sure how that would be controversial in any way.



I took the comment more of that I am accepting the risks by going to Disney, but the people around me are not. So I’m putting them in danger. I perhaps read it wrong.


----------



## Pyotr

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly I don’t think you guys are far from each other here... The CM Union isn’t going to hold out for masks once the general populace has decided they’re done. It’s FL. It’s hot. Once vaccinated the push will start to get rid of masks amongst the CMs. Once kids get vaccinated WDW will allow it. I don’t see some huge showdown.
> 
> More interesting I think is a point @yulilin3 brought up a little while ago- will WDW allow CMs who want to wear masks continue to do so once it’s no longer mandatory?



My wife and I took our two year old this week. We went two days and lasted about two hours each. Keeping a mask on a two year old sucks. It doesn’t help that the small masks Disney sells do not fit my daughter. They’re way too big.  I give her credit though, she did much better than I thought.

There was a girl in front of us at the Carousel that must have just turned two. She was hysterically crying and wouldn’t put her mask back on. The CM wouldn’t let her ride until it was back on. 

I know it’s beating a dead horse at this point, but I wish Disney would reconsider the requirements for young children.


----------



## Karin1984

The video I have been waiting for will be released on Disneyland's Paris Facebook and Youtube: Mickey's Christmas Big Band!
One of my all time favourite shows and the one thing I really miss this year.

Today at 4PM Paris time, this is 10AM New York time, and 7AM LA time

https://www.facebook.com/DisneylandParisuk


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly I don’t think you guys are far from each other here... The CM Union isn’t going to hold out for masks once the general populace has decided they’re done. It’s FL. It’s hot. Once vaccinated the push will start to get rid of masks amongst the CMs. Once kids get vaccinated WDW will allow it. I don’t see some huge showdown.
> 
> More interesting I think is a point @yulilin3 brought up a little while ago- will WDW allow CMs who want to wear masks continue to do so once it’s no longer mandatory?




They wear face shields now which is more protective than basically anywhere ive seen.   That doesnt say that the union will likely lean to be less restrictive.


----------



## mshanson3121

Pyotr said:


> I took the comment more of that I am accepting the risks by going to Disney, but the people around me are not. So I’m putting them in danger. I perhaps read it wrong.



I think his implication is you're putting them in danger if you don't follow the quarantine rules when you return. If there are no quarantine rules, then sure, to some degree, you do put others in danger when you travel, because no matter how well you follow the rules (distancing, masks etc...) 1. Those arent 100% effective and 2. Someone else around you may not be following the rules, which increases risk to you (kinda like driving). So, this is why they have asked people to avoid non-essential travel. As others have said, there's going to be some level of risk to everyone in every day life, but again, there's essential and not-essential choices. They ask that we limit the not essential choices for the greater good. But even with that, I don't think his point was about shaming as much as just stating a fact. At the end of the day, I'm willing to bet everyone here has made at least one or two non-essential choices during all of this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Disney Parks closed for capacity again today 



https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-theme-parks-closed-for-capacity-dec-13/


----------



## LSUmiss

Pyotr said:


> My wife and I took our two year old this week. We went two days and lasted about two hours each. Keeping a mask on a two year old sucks. It doesn’t help that the small masks Disney sells do not fit my daughter. They’re way too big.  I give her credit though, she did much better than I thought.
> 
> There was a girl in front of us at the Carousel that must have just turned two. She was hysterically crying and wouldn’t put her mask back on. The CM wouldn’t let her ride until it was back on.
> Yes. It’s absolutely ridiculous.
> I know it’s beating a dead horse at this point, but I wish Disney would reconsider the requirements for young children.


----------



## Pyotr

Went off topic again. My bad.

I experienced the queue for Peter Pan since it was redone. That was pretty awesome.

The lines themselves moved surprisingly fast.


----------



## osufeth24

I still have not ridden Peter Pan or It's a small world

one of these days I'll go just so I can say I been on it


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> I still have not ridden Peter Pan or It's a small world
> 
> one of these days I'll go just so I can say I been on it


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> I still have not ridden Peter Pan or It's a small world
> 
> one of these days I'll go just so I can say I been on it


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> I still have not ridden Peter Pan or It's a small world
> 
> one of these days I'll go just so I can say I been on it



I guess it could have been worse.  Could have said never ridden CoA or PeopleMover.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I guess it could have been worse.  Could have said never ridden CoA or PeopleMover.



Im only “wowing” the former. The latter will be replaced before I ride it.


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> Disney Parks closed for capacity again today
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disney-world-theme-parks-closed-for-capacity-dec-13/


Well, not surprising, if you look at the reservation calendar the days have been booked solid in all buckets for a while.


----------



## Sarahslay

Pyotr said:


> Went off topic again. My bad.
> 
> I experienced the queue for Peter Pan since it was redone. That was pretty awesome.
> 
> The lines themselves moved surprisingly fast.


My husband had never seen it so we got in line over thanksgiving just so he could (we always FP it), and the line moved too fast to really see any of it. Same with FOP, he'd never been in the standby line so was excited to see the lab area, but line kept moving and it was like a quick drive by when we were looking at houses "oh look, there it is......" and keep on moving.


----------



## anthony2k7

xuxa777 said:


> were you within six feet of the same stranger for more than 15 minutes without a mask while exiting, if not CDC would consider it safe.


That rule had changed I thought? It’s now a cumulative 15 mins over 24 hours.


----------



## osufeth24

I see Ashley Eckstein is at MK today. I should go to Disney Springs now and just camp in case she heads over there to sign anything lol


----------



## CarolynFH

anthony2k7 said:


> That rule had changed I thought? It’s now a cumulative 15 mins over 24 hours.


It's within 6 feet for 15 minutes or more to 1) someone who has the disease and has symptoms or 2) someone who tested positive. (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/php/public-health-recommendations.html) So to me, even if you consider adding up the exposure time to multiple individuals in the course of a 24 hour period, you would really have to spend quite a lot of time very close to a lot of people with COVID-19.  A few seconds in line, a few seconds passing in the walkways?  Hard to think that would add up to 15 minutes.


----------



## Mango7100

CarolynFH said:


> It's within 6 feet for 15 minutes or more to 1) someone who has the disease and has symptoms or 2) someone who tested positive. (https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/php/public-health-recommendations.html) So to me, even if you consider adding up the exposure time to multiple individuals in the course of a 24 hour period, you would really have to spend quite a lot of time very close to a lot of people with COVID-19.  A few seconds in line, a few seconds passing in the walkways?  Hard to think that would add up to 15 minutes.


It’s easy to add up to 15 min in a 24 hour period.  You are standing in line  for more than a few seconds for rides, waiting for transportation, getting food, watching a cavalcade, shopping, etc. if the party in front or behind you had more than 2 people they can’t fit on the 6ft stand here line, so they are closer than 6 feet. So you have to be aware and adjust. If you ride Living with the Land and they are in the bench in front of you, that’s 15 min right there. Ride the Safari—15 min. obviously this assumes they are contagious (which is 48 hrs before symptoms start). Guarantee there are people right now in any of the parks that are infectious with COViD—no one knows how many and how many you are by.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mango7100 said:


> It’s easy to add up to 15 min in a 24 hour period.  You are standing in line  for more than a few seconds for rides, waiting for transportation, getting food, watching a cavalcade, shopping, etc. if the party in front or behind you had more than 2 people they can’t fit on the 6ft stand here line, so they are closer than 6 feet. So you have to be aware and adjust. If you ride Living with the Land and they are in the bench in front of you, that’s 15 min right there. Ride the Safari—15 min. obviously this assumes they are contagious (which is 48 hrs before symptoms start). Guarantee there are people right now in any of the parks that are infectious with COViD—no one knows how many and how many you are by.


That’s why each family needs to decide how much risk they’ll accept before they make plans to go. I didn’t notice anyone who was coughing or otherwise symptomatic in any of the lines we were in a few weeks ago, and I doubt we were exposed for anywhere close to 15 minutes to symptomatic or asymptomatic contagious individuals. Your assessment may vary from mine.


----------



## Lewisc

CarolynFH said:


> That’s why each family needs to decide how much risk they’ll accept before they make plans to go. I didn’t notice anyone who was coughing or otherwise symptomatic in any of the lines we were in a few weeks ago, and I doubt we were exposed for anywhere close to 15 minutes to symptomatic or asymptomatic contagious individuals. Your assessment may vary from mine.


I understand FL doesn't limit restaurant capacity. Indoor dining could be an issue.


----------



## skeeter31

Lewisc said:


> I understand FL doesn't limit restaurant capacity. Indoor dining could be an issue.


But Disney is limiting indoor dining capacity.


----------



## CarolynFH

Lewisc said:


> I understand FL doesn't limit restaurant capacity. Indoor dining could be an issue.





skeeter31 said:


> But Disney is limiting indoor dining capacity.


Yes, they are.  When DH and I were there the week before Thanksgiving, tables were spaced noticeably farther apart than we remembered, and some were blocked off as well.  Biergarten was especially different - those 8-person tables jammed so close together that it was hard to get in and out without bumping someone have for the most part been replaced by 4-tops six feet or more apart, and some of them were blocked off too!  The place looked almost empty to me.


----------



## jade1

yulilin3 said:


> It's really a matter of luck i guess.  I eat inside every time i go and have not caught it.  Like PP said you accept the risk the second you step foot at a theme park  leave your house.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Just got back from our vacation and woke up from the two day recovery nap... I see we're still debating COVID here.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> I see Ashley Eckstein is at MK today. I should go to Disney Springs now and just camp in case she heads over there to sign anything lol


I know this is off topic but have you tried reaching out to her or her management? She lives here so it might not be too difficult to set up a meet and greet


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> Just got back from our vacation and woke up from the two day recovery nap... I see we're still debating COVID here.


Obviously it was a 2 day COVID recovery nap...


----------



## rteetz

Looks like we need some news again. Good thing tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I know this is off topic but have you tried reaching out to her or her management? She lives here so it might not be too difficult to set up a meet and greet



haha that's ok.  That post was mostly in jest cause of just missing out twice.


----------



## hertamaniac

Opening today is Dezerland Park on International Drive.  Anyone who has been on I-Drive towards Universal probably has seen this building/mall over the years, but is now finally having a soft opening.  It gives those coming to WDW another option of indoor attractions.

https://www.wogx.com/video/880386


----------



## osufeth24

hertamaniac said:


> Opening today is Dezerland Park on International Drive.  Anyone who has been on I-Drive towards Universal probably has seen this building/mall over the years, but is now finally having a soft opening.  It gives those coming to WDW another option of indoor attractions.
> 
> https://www.wogx.com/video/880386



oh that's going to be a lot of fun when things start returning


----------



## hertamaniac

osufeth24 said:


> oh that's going to be a lot of fun when things start returning



I think they're going to be head-to-head competitors with Andretti Karting on Universal Blvd.  But, the size of Dezerland Park is staggering.  I can see by mid-late summer 2021 it will be a go to place.


----------



## yulilin3

That building is cursed  hopefully this will break it.  Everything that goes in goes out of business. Good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> Opening today is Dezerland Park on International Drive.  Anyone who has been on I-Drive towards Universal probably has seen this building/mall over the years, but is now finally having a soft opening.  It gives those coming to WDW another option of indoor attractions.
> 
> https://www.wogx.com/video/880386



Now when is that 5,000 foot tall rollercoaster going to open?


----------



## yulilin3

Mit88 said:


> Now when is that 5,000 foot tall rollercoaster going to open?


Timeline suggest around the same time they finish construction on the I-4 eyesore


----------



## Khobbs18

Pyotr said:


> My wife and I took our two year old this week. We went two days and lasted about two hours each. Keeping a mask on a two year old sucks. It doesn’t help that the small masks Disney sells do not fit my daughter. They’re way too big.  I give her credit though, she did much better than I thought.
> 
> There was a girl in front of us at the Carousel that must have just turned two. She was hysterically crying and wouldn’t put her mask back on. The CM wouldn’t let her ride until it was back on.
> 
> I know it’s beating a dead horse at this point, but I wish Disney would reconsider the requirements for young children.


We are going the week before my daughter turns 2 and not going back with the kids until September for this exact reason. She will not keep it on longer than an hour. My son, 3.5 does much better.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Timeline suggest around the same time they finish construction on the I-4 eyesore


Disney could build like 2 more parking structures in that timeframe


----------



## figmentfinesse

Any intel on whether or not Splash is going down for winter refurb? We are getting closer and closer to Jan with no announcement...


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> Any intel on whether or not Splash is going down for winter refurb? We are getting closer and closer to Jan with no announcement...


With no announcement by now I would think not unless it will be later one in say February or so.


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> Now when is that 5,000 foot tall rollercoaster going to open?


This was the last update on the worlds tallest coaster:


The Pho said:


> *Skyplex Orlando News*
> 
> Seems it is still moving forward despite Covid. The project is now being named Lionsgate World Resort. Construction is scheduled to start early next year for an opening date in 2024, and it’s still located next to the Orlando Eye. The new plans still include building the worlds tallest rollercoaster at either 580 or 649 feet, internal documents list both heights for the Intamin coaster.
> 
> View attachment 530136
> 
> http://fondllc.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/D-LIONSGATE-WORLD-RESORT-ORLANDO.pdf


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> With no announcement by now I would think not unless it will be later one in say February or so.



Frozen Ever After was a month prior at Epcot, although it was a short refurbishment.


----------



## Mit88

The Pho said:


> This was the last update on the worlds tallest coaster:



Oh wow, it’s actually still happening. It’s been in the works since I think like 2012 but it was never cancelled or really made progress, just figured they thought people forgot about it


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> Oh wow, it’s actually still happening. It’s been in the works since I think like 2012 but it was never cancelled or really made progress, just figured they thought people forgot about it


Oddly enough it now seems like it more likely to happen than ever before.  It has some serious backing for once.   We’ll find out if construction does actually start in about 3-4 months.


----------



## andyman8

This is never going to happen, but the OC Register put out an interesting hypothetical about what a Disneyland “bubble” could look like in theory.
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/12/...-disney-bubble/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Mit88

No chance they’d be able to pull that off. There’s more control over people that make millions of dollars to stay in a bubble, and even that didn’t work. You’re not going to be able to get paying guests to stay within the walls How are you also supposed to keep people from crossing paths with non-bubble inhabitants (if they went with the hotel only admittance). Unless you’re going to just DCA, and only GC is open, you’d have to walk through DTD to get to Disneyland. You could have Disneyland Hotel guests take the monorail to DL, but that would take forever shuttling them back and forth.

It all seems like too much of a headache to even brainstorm such an operation. It’s unfortunate, but it’s time to come to the realization that unless 80% of the population takes the vaccine, the parks probably won’t open until Fall/Winter 2021, and that’s not even taking into account what Gavey decides to do.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338585582012936194


----------



## Farro

Word on the street!!!!* EL MERCADO IS OPENING!!!*

El Mercado at CSR will be open starting 12/18, 7 am to 10 pm - only seasonally we think, but not sure as it shows open/hours through Feb...much smaller menu, but still great news!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/coronado-springs-resort/mercado-coronado/


----------



## rteetz

Maybe I should change my profile photo again...


----------



## choirfarm

nm


----------



## rteetz

choirfarm said:


> Don't you care how many people are dying?????????


Amazingly enough that is not that topic of this thread.

Yes I do care. I know someone that did die. This is not the place.


----------



## Pyotr

choirfarm said:


> Don't you care how many people are dying?????????



I had the Wilderness Lodge Christmas Cupcake last week. I didn’t really care for it. The Campfire Cupcake is much better.


----------



## Mit88

choirfarm said:


> Don't you care how many people are dying?????????



It’s not about caring, it’s about the topic at hand. There’s plenty of threads with the arguing you seek in the link below

https://www.disboards.com/forums/community-board.33/


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Amazingly enough that is not that topic of this thread.
> 
> Yes I do care. I know someone that did die. This is not the place.


Amen, brother.

Most of us don't come to this thread for opinions on masks, case numbers, etc...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just reading up on LED light killing the virus cheaply and quickly. And how it can be used commercially in vents to kill it as it travels through the air. Love to see Disney do something like, especially for resort/dining.


----------



## Farro

Is anyone else having deja vu?


----------



## osufeth24

Noooooo, I was signed up for the Star Wars 5k in April.  It got announced it was moving to virtual, but I asked for refund.

I just found out that the 5k medal was Ahsoka.  You've got to be kidding me


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> Noooooo, I was signed up for the Star Wars 5k in April.  It got announced it was moving to virtual, but I asked for refund.
> 
> I just found out that the 5k medal was Ahsoka.  You've got to be kidding me



2020 is really just not your year.


----------



## fatmanatee

osufeth24 said:


> Noooooo, I was signed up for the Star Wars 5k in April.  It got announced it was moving to virtual, but I asked for refund.
> 
> I just found out that the 5k medal was Ahsoka.  You've got to be kidding me


You can change your decision using the link in the email, or email RD, think the deadline for that decision is this Friday though. Just clicked the link again and this was the blurb:

"If you would like to update your selection, please refer back to your email or contact runDisney at runDisney.com. "


----------



## osufeth24

fatmanatee said:


> You can change your decision using the link in the email, or email RD, think the deadline for that decision is this Friday though. Just clicked the link again and this was the blurb:
> 
> "If you would like to update your selection, please refer back to your email or contact runDisney at runDisney.com. "



ya I know, but $89 for just a shirt and medal, I mean, I love me some Ahsoka, but I could really use that refund too lol


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> ya I know, but $89 for just a shirt and medal, I mean, I love me some Ahsoka, but I could really use that refund too lol



just buy 5 less coffees at Starbucks between now and April and there’s your $89. I don’t know your budget, but I know I’d buy $89 worth of stuff I don’t need in 4 months even if I was budget conscience


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Noooooo, I was signed up for the Star Wars 5k in April.  It got announced it was moving to virtual, but I asked for refund.
> 
> I just found out that the 5k medal was Ahsoka.  You've got to be kidding me


Medals were announced at the time of the switch.

you can sign up again too.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> ya I know, but $89 for just a shirt and medal, I mean, I love me some Ahsoka, but I could really use that refund too lol


The virtual is cheaper.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Medals were announced at the time of the switch.
> 
> you can sign up again too.


I mean it wouldn't have impacted my decision, just more upset the race isn't happening in person because of the medal you'd get.


To be honest I can't do a 5k right now with the way my back is anyway.  But if it was a normal year, I would have toughed it out


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> I mean it wouldn't have impacted my decision, just more upset the race isn't happening in person because of the medal you'd get.
> 
> 
> To be honest I can't do a 5k right now with the way my back is anyway.  But if it was a normal year, I would have toughed it out


Virtual you can do any way you want really. You don’t have to submit a time.


----------



## osufeth24

Was at Epcot for a little bit today.  Heard one of the CMs say it was a lot busier than they figured it'd be for a Monday

Wanted to go to some of the booths as I haven't had a chance yet.  Not much interested me sadly.

Had the pork schnitzel (6/10)
Pastrami sandwich (7.5/10)
Christmas Log in France (9.5/10)

I almost got the mouse crunch, but the price was too high for what you probably get.

Test Track opened at a 75 min wait

Wanted to check out the decorations in living on the land, but it was a 40 min wait when I walked by.  Not waiting that long for that lol


----------



## MrsBooch

Just checking in to say - today marks day14 of quarantine after our last day of exposure getting off our flight from MCO and our thanksgiving trip - and happy to report we are all ok. phew. 

We've also decided that this is officially our thing now - Thanksgiving week. Throwing in some family golf time next year and a fishing excursion for dad and kid.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Is anyone else having deja vu?


As someone who wants businesses to be able to return to safely normal and capacity ASAP safely I remain fascinated by any options available to move that along. And frankly I remain unimpressed with Disney’s lack of ingenuity. Minus the walk through security scanners those are great. Even low level places here advertise they’ve installed special air filters to combat COVID or are using antibacterial spray/coating that lasts days.

Sorry to say but not sure what news is left to come down this year. Christmas is set. NYE is set. Maybe ahead of spring break we’ll see some offerings open up a bit but can’t imagine we’ll see much movement in Jan-Feb. except maybe ticket price increase


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> As someone who wants businesses to be able to return to safely normal and capacity ASAP safely I remain fascinated by any options available to move that along. And frankly I remain unimpressed with Disney’s lack of ingenuity. Minus the walk through security scanners those are great. Even low level places advertise they’ve installed special air filters to combat COVID or are using antibacterial spray/coating that lasts days.
> 
> Sorry to say but not sure what news is left to come down this year. Christmas is set. NYE is set. Maybe ahead of spring break we’ll see some offerings open up a bit but can’t imagine we’ll see much movement in Jan-Feb. except maybe ticket price increase



Did you mean to quote me?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Did you mean to quote me?


yeah you commented about deja vu right after my post so I thought it was about that!


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> yeah you commented about deja vu right after my post so I thought it was about that!



No! There's been some housecleaning.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> No! There's been some housecleaning.


Oooooh I was late to the party on that one


----------



## dislee1164

MrsBooch said:


> Just checking in to say - today marks day14 of quarantine after our last day of exposure getting off our flight from MCO and our thanksgiving trip - and happy to report we are all ok. phew.
> 
> We've also decided that this is officially our thing now - Thanksgiving week. Throwing in some family golf time next year and a fishing excursion for dad and kid.


Love it - we said the same thing after our NYE trip a few years ago. So much fun, and a great tradition for just the 4 of us after a month of extended family celebrations (this year excluded obviously). It is not lost on us how lucky we are. I love to hear how others do the same.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> Now when is that 5,000 foot tall rollercoaster going to open?



Well, there is a new sky bar opening in downtown shortly (Sun Trust Plaza).


----------



## hertamaniac

ICON Park on I-Drive adding world's tallest drop tower and slingshot in 2021.

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/worlds-tallest-drop-tower-slingshot-ride-coming-to-orlando-in-2021


----------



## Mit88

hertamaniac said:


> ICON Park on I-Drive adding world's tallest drop tower and slingshot in 2021.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/worlds-tallest-drop-tower-slingshot-ride-coming-to-orlando-in-2021



Could be the worlds shortest slingshot and I’d still say “nope”. And that’s coming from someone that’s been skydiving over 80 times. Something about those slingshots I just do not trust. The drop tower intrigues me. I still haven’t done the swings, eventually I’ll get to it


----------



## Farro

Well, I read a rumor we can discuss! From a newly registered poster on WDWMAGIC

A refurb for Pirates from 2021-2022. First from Jan - April they will be restoring ride to original w/out Red and Jack Sparrow. Then after summer/fall - they will close again and will redo with Red as lead pirate?

Very confusing. But hey, let's discuss!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Well, I read a rumor we can discuss! From a newly registered poster on WDWMAGIC
> 
> A refurb for Pirates from 2021-2022. First from Jan - April they will be restoring ride to original w/out Red and Jack Sparrow. Then after summer/fall - they will close again and will redo with Red as lead pirate?
> 
> Very confusing.



The Splash Mountain controversy would be nothing compared to this lol. Depp is in a lot of hot water right now, but I’m not sure they’d take him out of the ride. When you see the animatronic you’re not saying “Look, it’s Johnny Depp”. The Redd stuff never bothered me. The animatronic looks a little weird next to the older ones beside her, but the “story” change just never really upset me like it has for many


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> The Splash Mountain controversy would be nothing compared to this lol. Depp is in a lot of hot water right now, but I’m not sure they’d take him out of the ride. When you see the animatronic you’re not saying “Look, it’s Johnny Depp”. The Redd stuff never bothered me. The animatronic looks a little weird next to the older ones beside her, but the “story” change just never really upset me like it has for many



I can see them changing it eventually, but I have a hard time believing that they would close, change back to original, open, then close again to change to Red theme.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I can see them changing it eventually, but I have a hard time believing that they would close, change back to original, open, then close again to change to Red theme.



When the Margot Robbie movie comes out, I could see the change...if the movie is successful, which it probably will be because even the poorly rated later Pirates films still made a ton of money.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338852596753309697


----------



## Farro

Rumor on reopening hotels!!!

Wilderness Lodge June 2021
Beach Club May 30 2021


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Rumor on reopening hotels!!!
> 
> Wilderness Lodge June 2021
> Beach Club May 30 2021


https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-reservations-being-accepted-at-select-disney-world-resorts/


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Rumor on reopening hotels!!!
> 
> Wilderness Lodge June 2021
> Beach Club May 30 2021



A certain resort reopening was going to be in my comeback thread...I'll scratch these two off now haha.

Disney is expecting to increase capacity I'd gather...


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338852596753309697



I wonder if this means we will be getting more specific hopper news soon. I need to purchase tix for my Jan trip, but since I have no idea if they will expand the hours a 2pm only hop isn't very helpful.


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> I wonder if this means we will be getting more specific hopper news soon. I need to purchase tix for my Jan trip, but since I have no idea if they will expand the hours a 2pm only hop isn't very helpful.


I think moving this earlier than the hop time is more beneficial. Gives people time to get a chance at that boarding group and if they don’t get it then can go to a different park if they choose.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> I think moving this earlier than the hop time is more beneficial. Gives people time to get a chance at that boarding group and if they don’t get it then can go to a different park if they choose.



I realized I suck at time and math.  At first, I was like, wth this makes no sense.  Then I realized, the time is BEFORE the hop can begin (in my mind I was thinking it was after)


----------



## rteetz

Movies was slated to open February 9th so does this signal a change then?


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> A certain resort reopening was going to be in my comeback thread...I'll scratch these two off now haha.
> 
> Disney is expecting to increase capacity I'd gather...


I’d gather they expect some thing to improve by then...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Come on, AKL...


----------



## Moliphino

rteetz said:


> Movies was slated to open February 9th so does this signal a change then?



Looks like. It was changed on the Experience Updates Resorts page.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/experience-updates/resorts/


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Come on, AKL...



Unless we are completely blown away by our upcoming stay at GDT and just want to stay there again...I think AKL is going to be our 2023 destination!


----------



## yulilin3

Universal is hiring drone engineers, maybe a new drone is in the future?


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> I think moving this earlier than the hop time is more beneficial. Gives people time to get a chance at that boarding group and if they don’t get it then can go to a different park if they choose.



I'm curious about how they handle park hopping when limiting it to only start at 2PM.  Will there be a separate 2PM "rope drop" line for those that are hopping but get to a park before 2?


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> Rumor on reopening hotels!!!
> 
> Wilderness Lodge June 2021
> Beach Club May 30 2021


I was just coming here to post this!


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I'm curious about how they handle park hopping when limiting it to only start at 2PM.  Will there be a separate 2PM "rope drop" line for those that are hopping but get to a park before 2?


You need to have had a park reservation for dhs to apply for a bg. If you're just park hopping you don't need a reservation and won't be able to apply for a bg
Nvmd read your question completely wrong lol
They'll probably have a separate line at the tapstiles


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I'm curious about how they handle park hopping when limiting it to only start at 2PM.  Will there be a separate 2PM "rope drop" line for those that are hopping but get to a park before 2?



Might be - I could see like how they do at parks for opening when people had pre-park opening dining reservations or tours where they have those people go to some tapstyles and then those just there for regular rope drop line up at others


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Well, I read a rumor we can discuss! From a newly registered poster on WDWMAGIC
> 
> A refurb for Pirates from 2021-2022. First from Jan - April they will be restoring ride to original w/out Red and Jack Sparrow. Then after summer/fall - they will close again and will redo with Red as lead pirate?
> 
> Very confusing. But hey, let's discuss!





Mit88 said:


> The Splash Mountain controversy would be nothing compared to this lol. Depp is in a lot of hot water right now, but I’m not sure they’d take him out of the ride. When you see the animatronic you’re not saying “Look, it’s Johnny Depp”. The Redd stuff never bothered me. The animatronic looks a little weird next to the older ones beside her, but the “story” change just never really upset me like it has for many



Though in some ways I can see people being more ok with this since it returns the ride to more what the original intent was vs shoehorning in the movie characters

Though, I realize then the 2nd update it based on a new movie coming out at least it is based on a specific character that was original to the original ride - vs inserting new characters/new IP into it

I mean, looks, it's Disney fans, of course they will complain but I could see less complaining about this than the 100% change to Splash


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338861433585430534


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, looks, it's Disney fans, of course they will complain but I could see less complaining about this than the 100% change to Splash



Walt Disney World Slogan: “The Most Magical Place on Earth”

Disney Fans’ Slogan: “I Hate it”


----------



## SaintsManiac

I don't care what they do to POTC, but it better dang well be open Thanksgiving week next year!! It is our traditional first ride of the trip dang it!


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Walt Disney World Slogan: “The Most Magical Place on Earth”
> 
> Disney Fans’ Slogan: “I Hate it”



Disney Fans' Slogan "The Magic is DEAD!"


----------



## rteetz

I don't think that POTC "rumor" is even worth discussing right now.


----------



## Farro

Uh oh -   - another rumor from the new poster....: (true post, meaning I didn't make this up )

Poster claims to work at WDW - Magic Carpets may soon be retired as it's too overcrowded, breaks down often and will be replaced by palm trees and benches.

Hmmm.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Uh oh -   - another rumor from the new poster....: (true post)
> 
> Poster claims to work at WDW - Magic Carpets may soon be retired as it's too overcrowded, breaks down often and will be replaced by palm trees and benches.
> 
> Hmmm.


I would not bother with this person.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> I would not bother with this person.



Yeah, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## yulilin3

Package pick up coming back temporarily from Dec 20th through Jan 2

Magic Kingdom Park: Chamber of Commerce
EPCOT: Gateway Gifts and World Traveler
Disney’s Hollywood Studios: Oscar’s Super Service
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: Park arrival
resort delivery continues to be unavailable


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't care what they do to POTC, but it better dang well be open Thanksgiving week next year!! It is our traditional first ride of the trip dang it!



A legacy attraction, regardless of whether it was an Opening Day attraction, not being open a month after the 50th anniversary starts, I would seriously doubt that would happen


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> A legacy attraction, regardless of whether it was an Opening Day attraction, not being open a month after the 50th anniversary starts, I would seriously doubt that would happen




I don't trust anything anymore.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> Disney Fans' Slogan "The Magic is DEAD!"



Disney Fans’ Slogan: “They replaced my favorite ride that I never rode with this garbage?”

I can’t wait for the inevitable petition to bring back Ellen’s Energy signed by 100,000 people when the line wouldn’t exceed a 5 minute wait even if the park was at capacity


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338861433585430534



I had Dockside booked but was moved to Surfside in August and I was totally wow-ed! Would recommend to anyone.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Disney Fans’ Slogan: “They replaced my favorite ride that I never rode with this garbage?”
> 
> I can’t wait for the inevitable petition to bring back Ellen’s Energy signed by 100,000 people when the line wouldn’t exceed a 5 minute wait even if the park was at capacity



I liked EEA and marveled at the engineering that moved all those large blocks of seats around.  Great for a mid-day break.

I would have liked your post had it not been for the recent passing of Alex Trebek.  Too soon.  If the ride still existed and WDW planned to replace it now, I think you'd have a more than 100,000 Trebek fans signing a petition.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I liked EEA and marveled at the engineering that moved all those large blocks of seats around.  Great for a mid-day break.
> 
> I would have liked your post had it not been for the recent passing of Alex Trebek.  Too soon.  If the ride still existed and WDW planned to replace it now, I think you'd have a more than 100,000 Trebek fans signing a petition.



Regis Philbin died, no ones petitioning to bring Who Wants to be a Millionaire back to DHS or CA


----------



## runjulesrun

Mit88 said:


> Disney Fans’ Slogan: “They replaced my favorite ride that I never rode with this garbage?”
> 
> I can’t wait for the inevitable petition to bring back Ellen’s Energy signed by 100,000 people when the line wouldn’t exceed a 5 minute wait even if the park was at capacity


I wish I could explain why but my kids LOVED Ellen's Energy Adventure. It was always a must-do for them. I think the only reason I ever rode it was because of them. And I must add that they are all adults at this point and were so bummed when it closed.


----------



## Mit88

runjulesrun said:


> I wish I could explain why but my kids LOVED Ellen's Energy Adventure. It was always a must-do for them. I think the only reason I ever rode it was because of them. And I must add that they are all adults at this point and were so bummed when it closed.



I think the only 2 things that have been taken away and replaced in my lifetime (I’m 32) that have been taken away or replaced, outside of Parades and Fireworks that has hurt are Mickey’s Starland Show, and the Osborne Lights. And it’s hard to argue against Galaxys Edge replacing Osborne, especially since it’s a seasonal experience. Everything else has been whatever for me. I liked great movie ride, but I think MMRR is a better showcase attraction


----------



## Just654

yulilin3 said:


> Package pick up coming back temporarily from Dec 20th through Jan 2
> 
> Magic Kingdom Park: Chamber of Commerce
> EPCOT: Gateway Gifts and World Traveler
> Disney’s Hollywood Studios: Oscar’s Super Service
> Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park: Park arrival
> resort delivery continues to be unavailable



What is the chances this continues? I spend more money if I dont have to carry stuff around.


----------



## yulilin3

Just654 said:


> What is the chances this continues? I spend more money if I dont have to carry stuff around.


I think it'll depend on how many people actually use it during this period.  Their main excuse was safety but it's clearly not that since they're willing to do it during the most busy time of year so it'll depend if they want to use cms for this come January


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Uh oh -   - another rumor from the new poster....: (true post, meaning I didn't make this up )
> 
> Poster claims to work at WDW - Magic Carpets may soon be retired as it's too overcrowded, breaks down often and will be replaced by palm trees and benches.
> 
> Hmmm.


are they a bus driver?


----------



## jemtx

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll depend on how many people actually use it during this period.  Their main excuse was safety but it's clearly not that since they're willing to do it during the most busy time of year so it'll depend if they want to use cms for this come January


I’d love for the resort package delivery to return.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Sarahslay said:


> are they a bus driver?



Lol! I checked out the post and this person seems totally wack-a-doo.


----------



## Farro

jemtx said:


> I’d love for the resort package delivery to return.



Oh god, me too.

At this point I assume it's cut due to financial reasons rather than safety reasons, so who knows if it will come back.


----------



## Sarahslay

figmentfinesse said:


> Lol! I checked out the post and this person seems totally wack-a-doo.


reminds me of the DME driver last summer, late July, who went on and on about how the skyliner was going to open the next day "I'm sure of it! You can tell everyone 'my bus driver told us we could ride it!' and you'll be right!" Spoiler alert: it didn't open.


----------



## PrincessV

I missed a bunch of pages, so maybe it's already been discussed, but I was at MK last week and was really stunned by the situation in front of the castle after dark - i.e.: when the projections were going. I'm talking a Wednesday, non-holiday, not at capacity, and the entire hub was PACKED. A sea of humanity, standing in place. Outdoors, yes, and masked, but it was really unsettling, TBH. The rest of the park was much less congested, and we were able to walk around the perimeter, no problem, so this wasn't like July 4th, or anything, but it was just really weird to see so much diligence paid to keeping 6' between parties in a moving ride queue, but so little regard to 1,000s of people standing in place, not all socially distanced.

In general, I really felt the increased capacity last week at EP, MK and AK. AK was still entirely manageable, outside of Pandora, and EP was mostly okay, with MK feeling the peopleiest. I shudder to think of weekends or holidays at the current level, let alone any further increases. I'm glad I've been back a few times on my AP and have gotten my money's worth, because I really do not know if I'll go back with increased caps if I can't be vaccinated (as of now, I'm on the NO list, thanks to adverse reactions to flu shots - ~sigh~ ).


----------



## RamblingRabbit

PrincessV said:


> I missed a bunch of pages, so maybe it's already been discussed, but I was at MK last week and was really stunned by the situation in front of the castle after dark - i.e.: when the projections were going. I'm talking a Wednesday, non-holiday, not at capacity, and the entire hub was PACKED. A sea of humanity, standing in place. Outdoors, yes, and masked, but it was really unsettling, TBH. The rest of the park was much less congested, and we were able to walk around the perimeter, no problem, so this wasn't like July 4th, or anything, but it was just really weird to see so much diligence paid to keeping 6' between parties in a moving ride queue, but so little regard to 1,000s of people standing in place, not all socially distanced.



This is very strange to me seeing as we were in MK on Tuesday last week and we could stand with 10+ feet around us and around everyone at the front of the castle. We had more issue with the family that wouldn't keep their distance while walking through Swiss Robinson and kept getting right up to us...


----------



## Moliphino

jemtx said:


> I’d love for the resort package delivery to return.



Yeah, as it turns out that was one of my favorite onsite perks - being able to buy lots of stuff and not have to carry it around all day or on transportation back to the room.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll depend on how many people actually use it during this period.  Their main excuse was safety but it's clearly not that since they're willing to do it during the most busy time of year so it'll depend if they want to use cms for this come January


I agree, and I hope the test proves successful and well received.  Obviously, I personally prefer resort package delivery, but it seems resort availability doesn't warrant even a seasonal return right now.  I'll take it as another good sign that WDW management knows what "core services" need to return in some way to entice people to keep coming back.


----------



## PrincessV

RamblingRabbit said:


> This is very strange to me seeing as we were in MK on Tuesday last week and we could stand with 10+ feet around us and around everyone at the front of the castle. We had more issue with the family that wouldn't keep their distance while walking through Swiss Robinson and kept getting right up to us...


It was around 6-6:30 pm, so maybe the projections had just started and that's why people jammed in there to stop and watch? No idea; we happened to be heading from FL toward the exit and came out the castle to see this:


----------



## RamblingRabbit

PrincessV said:


> It was around 6-6:30 pm, so maybe the projections had just started and that's why people jammed in there to stop and watch? No idea; we happened to be heading from FL toward the exit and came out the castle to see this:
> View attachment 544062 View attachment 544063


We got to the hub around 7 and stayed til about 8:30.


----------



## Farro

I'm not sure who was asking before and sorry if this is old news, but I'm reading that they have started seating guests every row on Slinky Dog and Rockin Roller Coaster. 

I imagine it would be for all coasters in all parks.


----------



## birostick

Farro said:


> I'm not sure who was asking before and sorry if this is old news, but I'm reading that they have started seating guests every row on Slinky Dog and Rockin Roller Coaster.
> 
> I imagine it would be for all coasters in all parks.



I can tell you that they were loading all rows last friday for Slinky Dog. We did not do Rockin Roller Coaster as we got called for Rise and decided to leave right after that.


----------



## tlmadden73

Farro said:


> I'm not sure who was asking before and sorry if this is old news, but I'm reading that they have started seating guests every row on Slinky Dog and Rockin Roller Coaster.
> 
> I imagine it would be for all coasters in all parks.


Good .. i would think they need to start loading every row for every ride (even the boat rides) to avoid the long lines when capacity reaches the maximum (which it may over the next few weeks).


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Come on, AKL...


Not for a while, unfortunately.


RamblingRabbit said:


> This is very strange to me seeing as we were in MK on Tuesday last week and we could stand with 10+ feet around us and around everyone at the front of the castle. We had more issue with the family that wouldn't keep their distance while walking through Swiss Robinson and kept getting right up to us...


It really varies quite sizably these days and is kind of random. There are moments of the certain days where I’ve found myself wondering “where is everyone?” and there are other days where I’ve thought “I’ve for to get out of each.” There’s not really any rhyme or reason, so it’s hard for anyone to know which kind of day you’ll get stuck with.

Unrelated to the QPs but also, when I say “they’re pushing it,” filling every row is an example of what I’m talking about. I understand they’re a business, but I certainly hope I don’t see any more of those social distancing commercials.


----------



## yulilin3

Computer system down rn. Bg are not able to be scanned , mobile order cannot be placed and the hub is down
I am at dhs now and was able to enter fine but the lines for GR and GET are loooong


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Computer system down rn. Bg are not able to be scanned , mobile order cannot be placed and the hub is down
> I am at dhs now and was able to enter fine but the lines for GR and GET are loooong
> View attachment 544082


Bad IT days are gonna be a blast once the parks are operating at normal capacity again


----------



## Sarahslay

PrincessV said:


> I missed a bunch of pages, so maybe it's already been discussed, but I was at MK last week and was really stunned by the situation in front of the castle after dark - i.e.: when the projections were going. I'm talking a Wednesday, non-holiday, not at capacity, and the entire hub was PACKED. A sea of humanity, standing in place. Outdoors, yes, and masked, but it was really unsettling, TBH. The rest of the park was much less congested, and we were able to walk around the perimeter, no problem, so this wasn't like July 4th, or anything, but it was just really weird to see so much diligence paid to keeping 6' between parties in a moving ride queue, but so little regard to 1,000s of people standing in place, not all socially distanced.
> 
> In general, I really felt the increased capacity last week at EP, MK and AK. AK was still entirely manageable, outside of Pandora, and EP was mostly okay, with MK feeling the peopleiest. I shudder to think of weekends or holidays at the current level, let alone any further increases. I'm glad I've been back a few times on my AP and have gotten my money's worth, because I really do not know if I'll go back with increased caps if I can't be vaccinated (as of now, I'm on the NO list, thanks to adverse reactions to flu shots - ~sigh~ ).


On Thanksgiving day my husband and I walked out there to look at the projection as we passed from fronteirland to tomorrowland, and while it looked like a sea of people everyone was spaced really well. Of course that can change day to day, but I know now just to stay behind the castle and ride rides while everyone else gawks at the castle. Tomorrowland was empty, it was glorious, if people want to be stupid that's their business but I have the ability to avoid it and I do/will.


----------



## teach22180

Farro said:


> I'm not sure who was asking before and sorry if this is old news, but I'm reading that they have started seating guests every row on Slinky Dog and Rockin Roller Coaster.
> 
> I imagine it would be for all coasters in all parks.


 I was the person who said that I had heard that. Also for expedition Everest as well as the 2 you mentioned. I have noticed the wait times for slinky dog have definitely gone down so that makes sense.


----------



## Sarahslay

teach22180 said:


> I was the person who said that I had heard that. Also for expedition Everest as well as the 2 you mentioned. I have noticed the wait times for slinky dog have definitely gone down so that makes sense.


I noticed the wait times went way down too, which is good because that line was waaaaaaaaaay too long at Thanksgiving. I have a friend who has been there for 2 weeks, coming home this Friday, and she said two of her 3 HS days they sat every row on the coasters, the other day they didn't, and didn't seem to have any rhyme or reason for that. I'll be there in 4 days, I guess I'll see. My family takes up the whole care though so I'm not concerned, would rather wait in line less than worry about how close someone is on a coaster where the wind and their germs are flying probably over my head.


----------



## etapi

SDD was loading every row when I was at HS on Saturday, but the posted wait times were still over an hour for a good part of the day, with the line beginning near the Joffrey's at the Incredibles / Pixar Place area. I suppose that's an improvement over the line hovering near the Animation Courtyard a month ago.

For what it's worth, none of the MK roller coasters were loading all rows on Friday despite BTM and 7DMT posted wait times often exceeding an hour.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 544102



Nugget Anniversary edition, HEA or just testing the new guys?

I'm sure we'll get the scoop.


----------



## andyman8

More Park Pass availability added for December, especially for Resort Guests and Ticketholders.


----------



## cristen72

andyman8 said:


> More Park Pass availability added for December, especially for Resort Guests and Ticketholders.



Wow!  All parks available for every single day for the rest of the month.      Just this morning when I checked, there wasn’t a single day that had all 4 parks available.   Can this really be a bunch of cancelled reservations that were put back into the pot?


----------



## yulilin3

cristen72 said:


> Wow!  All parks available for every single day for the rest of the month.      Just this morning when I checked, there wasn’t a single day that had all 4 parks available.   Can this really be a bunch of cancelled reservations that were put back into the pot?


Moving allotment around from blocked out aps probably


----------



## hereforthechurros

Is TIW still being accepted?


----------



## Lumpy1106

I was just poking around on the park availability calendar like you do from time to time.  Is it just me, or is there a lot more park availability now than there was just a week or so ago?  Only AP's are "sold out" for HS a couple of days and AK a couple of days in December.  Everything else has availability, all days, all parks.  Did Disney increase capacity again?  It seems like the rest of December and the first part of January had a lot less availability for all the park pass types just a week or two ago.

I know, I need a different hobby...


----------



## osufeth24

No


----------



## HikingFam

hereforthechurros said:


> Is TIW still being accepted?


Yes, but not sold/renewed.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Is TIW still being accepted?


Yes, but they’re not selling it anymore, not even to people who have it expiring. Mine expires 12/31, which includes the 4 months they added on to it for the closure. I’m going to feel weird not having that card in my wallet anymore. I’ve had one for so many years now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Catching up on news for the day, sorry if is missed it but any word on POR/POFQ reopening?


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, but they’re not selling it anymore, not even to people who have it expiring. Mine expires 12/31, which includes the 4 months they added on to it for the closure. I’m going to feel weird not having that card in my wallet anymore. I’ve had one for so many years now.


I don’t even know my expiration at this point!


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Catching up on news for the day, sorry if is missed it but any word on POR/POFQ reopening?


Nope. Nothing on Port Orleans, AKL, BW, or All Star Music or Sports.  Still closed indefinitely.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> I don’t even know my expiration at this point!


Since they all end at the end of a month, they just added 4 months to the cards. So just add 4 to what’s printed on the back of your card.


----------



## HikingFam

skeeter31 said:


> Since they all end at the end of a month, they just added 4 months to the cards. So just add 4 to what’s printed on the back of your card.


It also seems like they are processing the discount differently? This last trip, some places just glanced at the card and gave me the discount. A few still took the card and returned it with the check. In the past, they’ve always religiously taken the card and keyed in the numbers somewhere.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I just got an email from Disney Visa advertising a January promo of rooms starting at $149 at Coronado, $199 at Saratoga and $249 at the Contemporary. Those January resort bookings must be slim.


----------



## princesscinderella

skeeter31 said:


> Yes, but they’re not selling it anymore, not even to people who have it expiring. Mine expires 12/31, which includes the 4 months they added on to it for the closure. I’m going to feel weird not having that card in my wallet anymore. I’ve had one for so many years now.


Wow I didn’t know they won’t renew them, I’ve used mine a few times since WDW reopened.  I just got mine in February right before the shut down so maybe they will be selling them again by the time mine expires in July 2021.  I’ve had one for years too, it’s a great deal for our family of 5.


----------



## skeeter31

princesscinderella said:


> Wow I didn’t know they won’t renew them, I’ve used mine a few times since WDW reopened.  I just got mine in February right before the shut down so maybe they will be selling them again by the time mine expires in July 2021.  I’ve had one for years too, it’s a great deal for our family of 5.


Unfortunately they haven’t even reopened the office where the TIW staff work. I’m guessing it could be gone for quite a while. Maybe until all resorts and restaurants are open and dining plans return. But it could also be the end of TIW all together.


----------



## Wreckem

KBoopaloo said:


> I just got an email from Disney Visa advertising a January promo of rooms starting at $149 at Coronado, $199 at Saratoga and $249 at the Contemporary. Those January resort bookings must be slim.



They also sent out 35% off codes via email. First time I got one. Use by end of March for booking Jan through June.


----------



## LSUmiss

Sarahslay said:


> On Thanksgiving day my husband and I walked out there to look at the projection as we passed from fronteirland to tomorrowland, and while it looked like a sea of people everyone was spaced really well. Of course that can change day to day, but I know now just to stay behind the castle and ride rides while everyone else gawks at the castle. Tomorrowland was empty, it was glorious, if people want to be stupid that's their business but I have the ability to avoid it and I do/will.


I was going to say this. This was our experience also.  It looks like it from afar, but when you get close up, ppl are mostly adequate distance from each other.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339035594974875648


----------



## Sarahslay

cristen72 said:


> Wow!  All parks available for every single day for the rest of the month.      Just this morning when I checked, there wasn’t a single day that had all 4 parks available.   Can this really be a bunch of cancelled reservations that were put back into the pot?


That’s funny because I’ve been checking daily for Christmas Day and most parks had availability for most days going through Christmas week, with only like 2 parks being full on two days Christmas week. It’s been that way for the a while now, I only saw it full for this weekend and a few days this week.


----------



## Sarahslay

Lumpy1106 said:


> I was just poking around on the park availability calendar like you do from time to time.  Is it just me, or is there a lot more park availability now than there was just a week or so ago?  Only AP's are "sold out" for HS a couple of days and AK a couple of days in December.  Everything else has availability, all days, all parks.  Did Disney increase capacity again?  It seems like the rest of December and the first part of January had a lot less availability for all the park pass types just a week or two ago.
> 
> I know, I need a different hobby...


I look at it every day, the only thing that really changed a lot was HS. One thing to note is that they don’t update in real time, so Disney dumps a lot back in the buckets occasionally from cancelled reservations, and they do move them around from different buckets. I noted this a few days ago.


----------



## Mit88

Mit88 said:


> Walt Disney World Slogan: “The Most Magical Place on Earth”
> 
> Disney Fans’ Slogan: “I Hate it”



Seeing the reactions online to the Boardwalk slide, the fan slogan just works oh so perfectly


----------



## karmacats

When we went on SDD last thurs they were seating every row.

Tbh, seating every row doesn't bother me with the fast coasters because i figure even if someone's mask slips there's plenty of airflow, but it does bother me with the slower rides. On KS yesterday and LwtL today another guest in the row immediately in front of or behind me took their mask completely off, so i had to ask them to re-mask.  I have no idea when they actually removed their masks so who knows how long i was exposed to their germs, especially on LwtL which is inside and only has that flimsy barrier with gaps all around.  Overall we've felt pretty safe but both of those incidents were unsettling. I was also disappointed nothing was said to them by a CM and i had to do it myself - I'm not a confrontational person and it was very uncomfortable.

Last tues we were at MK and there were crowds watching the projections but they were well-spaced.  We walked through and felt fine.  We've had 5 park days so far and each time have seen crowds that look horrible from afar but once you get close there is plenty of room between people.

On a side note, can you see the MK fireworks from the beach at Ft Wilderness?  If so, maybe we'll try to check out the test tomorrow.


----------



## LSUmiss

So what’s the deal with the boardwalk pool? Is it closed? If so, when is it expected to reopen?


----------



## andyman8

LSUmiss said:


> So what’s the deal with the boardwalk pool? Is it closed? If so, when is it expected to reopen?


Just the slide is closed for refurbishment; Luna Park Pool itself remains open. The slide isn’t expected to reopen until the end of the year/early next year.


----------



## LSUmiss

Is there a monorail running to Epcot yet?


----------



## brockash

LSUmiss said:


> Is there a monorail running to Epcot yet?


No...sadly.


----------



## babydoll65

LSUmiss said:


> Is there a monorail running to Epcot yet?


I'm assuming it will start once parkhopping starts in January


----------



## Eeyore daily

KBoopaloo said:


> I just got an email from Disney Visa advertising a January promo of rooms starting at $149 at Coronado, $199 at Saratoga and $249 at the Contemporary. Those January resort bookings must be slim.


Yeah those deals are pretty good but you can get Coronado Springs for cheaper than a standard room at Pop in February. I wonder what other deals are better out there.


----------



## AvidDisReader

So we have park hopping starting back up in Jan, three Disney Resorts reopening, the testing of the Water Pagent, and on several rides no more spacing of rows--I smell an increase in park attendance coming.  The thing is Disney does not automatically release this information.  Last time we found out it increased from 25% to 35% of capacity was on the quarterly Profit call, and they did not say exactly when they had increased the attendance.


----------



## skeeter31

AvidDisReader said:


> So we have park hopping starting back up in Jan, three Disney Resorts reopening, the testing of the Water Pagent, and on several rides no more spacing of rows--I smell an increase in park attendance coming.  The thing is Disney does not automatically release this information.  Last time we found out it increased from 25% to 35% of capacity was on the quarterly Profit call, and they did not say exactly when they had increased the attendance.


But, those 3 resorts don’t open all at once. One is March, one is May, and one is June. And AS Movies opening in March is actually a delay in its opening date. It was supposed to open in February and has now been pushed back a month.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Seeing the reactions online to the Boardwalk slide, the fan slogan just works oh so perfectly



What??? 
Disney fans on the internet don't like something that they haven't even been able to fully see yet??? 
I can't believe it...


----------



## Pyotr

Farro said:


> What???
> Disney fans on the internet don't like something that they haven't even been able to fully see yet???
> I can't believe it...



Disney misspelled “Keister.” That’s not a good first impression.


----------



## Farro

Pyotr said:


> Disney misspelled “Keister.” That’s not a good first impression.



First, that was just funny   and they are fixing it.

Second, please, people would still say "*I hate it*" even if there was no error...


----------



## BorderTenny

Eeyore daily said:


> Yeah those deals are pretty good but you can get Coronado Springs for cheaper than a standard room at Pop in February. I wonder what other deals are better out there.


Florida residents can currently still book Christmas Eve at Hard Rock Hotel or Royal Pacific Resort over at Universal for cheaper than a standard room at Pop.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> First, that was just funny   and they are fixing it.
> 
> Second, please, people would still say "*I hate it*" even if there was no error...



Poor creepy clown deserves justice. An icon replaced by a typo. No respect.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Poor creepy clown deserves justice. An icon replaced by a typo. No respect.



They should have kept the misspelling. Then they could misspell words all over the resorts/parks on "accident" and it could become a new hidden Mickey game!


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> What???
> Disney fans on the internet don't like something that they haven't even been able to fully see yet???
> I can't believe it...



I think the only thing Disney fans don’t hate are the Tokyo parks lol. And Disneyland.


----------



## Marionnette

Farro said:


> First, that was just funny   and they are fixing it.
> 
> Second, please, people would still say "*I hate it*" even if there was no error...


Can I say “I hate it” because I have never liked the form of animation used?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I think the only thing Disney fans don’t hate are the Tokyo parks lol. And Disneyland.



true - I feel like when I even mention that I was underwhelmed by Disneyland people come out of the woodworks to attack me for having the audacity to not gush over it

Similarly I know when Kevin and John from the DIS /Dreams were giving their review of the Tokyo parks and said they didn't get the hype for Disney Sea people (including many who have never been there) jumped all over them


----------



## The Pho

Farro said:


> They should have kept the misspelling. Then they could misspell words all over the resorts/parks on "accident" and it could become a new hidden Mickey game!


They already do.  Especially for things in Aurebesh.  Galaxy’s Edge has a lot of typos.


----------



## Mit88

Marionnette said:


> Can I say “I hate it” because I have never liked the form of animation used?



Im just teasing people here about hating everything. Everyone has their own opinions on things and what you love about Disney and things being taken away sucks. I just find it funny that everything Disney introduces seems to have backlash. Hell, even the character RVs going to resorts had pushback here


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> I think the only thing Disney fans don’t hate are the Tokyo parks lol. And Disneyland.



I am worried about you not taking the opportunity to mention CoA here. You okay?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Im just teasing people here about hating everything. Everyone has their own opinions on things and what you love about Disney and things being taken away sucks. I just find it funny that everything Disney introduces seems to have backlash. Hell, even the character RVs going to resorts had pushback here



We are a nostalgic bunch. The only change we like is bringing back things from the past and even sometimes no to that.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> true - I feel like when I even mention that I was underwhelmed by Disneyland people come out of the woodworks to attack me for having the audacity to not gush over it
> 
> Similarly I know when Kevin and John from the DIS /Dreams were giving their review of the Tokyo parks and said they didn't get the hype for Disney Sea people (including many who have never been there) jumped all over them



It’s just crazy how much toxicity there is from a fanbase of something that’s supposed to bring joy in our lives. I haven’t been to Tokyo yet, so I can’t say what I feel about it, I just know that it’s one thing people seem to almost never have anything bad to say about. Disneyland, imo is nicer that MK, but I’m never going to choose the California Parks over the Florida parks. Unless maybe if they ever build Westcot


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I am worried about you not taking the opportunity to mention CoA here. You okay?



My true feelings about CoA was deleted in the great deletion purge of Monday afternoon


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> My true feelings about CoA was deleted in the great deletion purge of Monday afternoon



I won’t even ask


----------



## firefly_ris

DGsAtBLT said:


> Poor creepy clown deserves justice. An icon replaced by a typo. No respect.


----------



## PrincessV

I totally forgot to mention ride seating from my visit last week...

A party seated in every row: LWTL (with plastic between rows), Soarin (with seat skipped/plexiglass between parties in same vehicle), BTMRR, Safari (plastic between rows, CM driver = no mask while talking, which surprised me), EE.
A party in each car: SE, Pooh (we were a party of 2 and had our own car - no other party in 2nd seat of car), Nemo, UTS, HM.
Rows skipped between parties in same vehicle: Dino

I was totally okay with this... until on UTS, I realized I was within spitting distance of the man in the car next to me when we were side-by-side, and on Soarin, when I was in and end seat and realized once we were in the air, I was maybe 2' from the person in the next vehicle's end seat. Nobody took their masks off, so I wasn't worried, exactly - just aware of the proximity, I guess.

I mostly find it mentally problematic that WDW felt more distance was necessary before, and now thinks they can stuff more people in at closer distances - but hasn't mentioned the why behind it. Did the science say we now know that distance isn't necessary? Or are we the proverbial toads in the slowly heating pot as WDW increases capacity to get more $$ flowing through?


----------



## PrincessV

Sarahslay said:


> On Thanksgiving day my husband and I walked out there to look at the projection as we passed from fronteirland to tomorrowland, and while it looked like a sea of people everyone was spaced really well. Of course that can change day to day, but I know now just to stay behind the castle and ride rides while everyone else gawks at the castle. Tomorrowland was empty, it was glorious, if people want to be stupid that's their business but I have the ability to avoid it and I do/will.


I spent a few minutes off to the side, looking at the situation while I was there... parties seemed to leave anywhere from 1' to 10' between them in the hub. My first thought was, "Well, that's on them, if they want to roll the dice. I'll stay safely out of it, myself." But it was later followed by, "Except that these people who may infect each other standing in the hub will go on to share that infection with other Guests, CMs, local restaurant workers, airport workers/passengers, family & friends at home..." It's problematic from a larger view. Just a bad look for WDW, IMO.


----------



## hereforthechurros

PrincessV said:


> I totally forgot to mention ride seating from my visit last week...
> 
> A party seated in every row: LWTL (with plastic between rows), Soarin (with seat skipped/plexiglass between parties in same vehicle), BTMRR, Safari (plastic between rows, CM driver = no mask while talking, which surprised me), EE.
> A party in each car: SE, Pooh (we were a party of 2 and had our own car - no other party in 2nd seat of car), Nemo, UTS, HM.
> Rows skipped between parties in same vehicle: Dino
> 
> I was totally okay with this... until on UTS, I realized I was within spitting distance of the man in the car next to me when we were side-by-side, and on Soarin, when I was in and end seat and realized once we were in the air, I was maybe 2' from the person in the next vehicle's end seat. Nobody took their masks off, so I wasn't worried, exactly - just aware of the proximity, I guess.
> 
> *I mostly find it mentally problematic that WDW felt more distance was necessary before, and now thinks they can stuff more people in at closer distances - but hasn't mentioned the why behind it. Did the science say we now know that distance isn't necessary?* Or are we the proverbial toads in the slowly heating pot as WDW increases capacity to get more $$ flowing through?


Right. We are in a far deeper healthcare crisis now than we were when they closed down, or stayed closed, but now is the time to push the limits of safety?


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Right. We are in a far deeper healthcare crisis now than we were when they closed down, or stayed closed, but now is the time to push the limits of safety?



I think the train has left the station on this. They are going to start pushing up to the limit of what they deem safe and unless something even more catastrophic happens (god forbid), I doubt they will turn back.

Luckily everyone has the choice to visit right now or not and there are plenty of vlogs out there showing the crowds. If people don't feel it's safe, they won't go. Which may solve the crowding problem all on it's own.


----------



## Sarahslay

PrincessV said:


> I spent a few minutes off to the side, looking at the situation while I was there... parties seemed to leave anywhere from 1' to 10' between them in the hub. My first thought was, "Well, that's on them, if they want to roll the dice. I'll stay safely out of it, myself." But it was later followed by, "Except that these people who may infect each other standing in the hub will go on to share that infection with other Guests, CMs, local restaurant workers, airport workers/passengers, family & friends at home..." It's problematic from a larger view. Just a bad look for WDW, IMO.


It's really, sadly, doesn't change much in my mind. I'm doing what I can, that's all anyone can do, and these people willing to cram themselves in to the hub with other people likely aren't as careful in their day to day life either. More than likely taking part in activities where masks and social distancing aren't required, it doesn't bother them, and that's why they do it. We are still around them in the park regardless, as well as everyone else in the parks, and if it's going to spread from them it's going to spread.

We've had covid in my house already, way back at the beginning when everyone believed that by not touching our faces we were good. No masks, no social distancing, and only about 3 symptoms to look for. I got sick, for 2 weeks, and had months of lingering issues. Then they came out with other symptoms, like loss of taste and smell, and I remembered back to a week before I was sick when my oldest couldn't taste anything. She was pouring salt on everything in hopes it would give flavor, no luck. Then my youngest spiked a fever for 5 days and had a slight cough, then I got hit. All the while through it all my husband never had any symptoms. He shared a bathroom with me, he came to bring me food, and on my oldest daughters birthday I thought I was better (felt great, it had been a week since I got sick and I thought I was safe) I made her cake, dinner, and shared a table with the family in close contact with all of them. My husband never got sick. I say all that to say this: we still don't know a lot, there seems at times to be no rhyme or reason to anything with this virus. So we do what we can to keep ourselves safe, and realize we can't control what everyone else does. If what Disney and other people are doing make you feel uncomfortable or unsafe, don't go. That's it.

edit to add: that night I had a birthday celebration with my daughter I came very close to being admited to the hospital. It got real bad real quick when the sun went down. I was not ok, yet there I was celebrating in the calm before the storm.


----------



## choirfarm

PrincessV said:


> I spent a few minutes off to the side, looking at the situation while I was there... parties seemed to leave anywhere from 1' to 10' between them in the hub. My first thought was, "Well, that's on them, if they want to roll the dice. I'll stay safely out of it, myself." But it was later followed by, "Except that these people who may infect each other standing in the hub will go on to share that infection with other Guests, CMs, local restaurant workers, airport workers/passengers, family & friends at home..." It's problematic from a larger view. Just a bad look for WDW, IMO.


Exactly.


----------



## Justrose

I have never used park hopping before, but plan to on my April trip.  Are there busses at the parks that go to other parks (meaning, can I take a bus from AK to MK?) or do I have to go back to my hotel, then take a bus?

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## osufeth24

Justrose said:


> I have never used park hopping before, but plan to on my April trip.  Are there busses at the parks that go to other parks (meaning, can I take a bus from AK to MK?) or do I have to go back to my hotel, then take a bus?
> 
> I hope this makes sense.



Yes, there are busses that go from park to park

If going Epcot-HS, I'd use the skyliner (or you could walk if it's a real nice day out, love the walk!)
Epcot-MK use the monorail
Anything to AK will be bus


----------



## Justrose

osufeth24 said:


> Yes, there are busses that go from park to park
> 
> If going Epcot-HS, I'd use the skyliner (or you could walk if it's a real nice day out, love the walk!)
> Epcot-MK use the monorail
> Anything to AK will be bus



Thank you for the advice!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

TheMaxRebo said:


> true - I feel like when I even mention that I was underwhelmed by Disneyland people come out of the woodworks to attack me for having the audacity to not gush over it



   Watch it buddy.


----------



## rpb718

DGsAtBLT said:


> I won’t even ask



I cried all afternoon after I read it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I think the train has left the station on this. They are going to start pushing up to the limit of what they deem safe and unless something even more catastrophic happens (god forbid), I doubt they will turn back.
> 
> Luckily everyone has the choice to visit right now or not and there are plenty of vlogs out there showing the crowds. If people don't feel it's safe, they won't go. Which may solve the crowding problem all on it's own.


Right especially for the holidays... but I can’t help but feel for the many that booked trips because of their strict safety protocols only to learn those may not be as strict as they believed. Just because the train is on the track doesn’t make it right. Lots of places with a whole less money than WDW are shutting down all over the US because of the crazy surge.

We are only going on our trip next week because Florida’s positivity rates are low, most of our trip is nonrefundable, and my sister is desperate to go but I can very much understand concerns with overcrowding right now, and do feel uneasy myself.


----------



## AvidDisReader

DGsAtBLT said:


> We are a nostalgic bunch. The only change we like is bringing back things from the past and even sometimes no to that.


How about starting a new thread on things we would like to see "retired" at WDW.  Could be some interesting responses.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Right especially for the holidays... but I can’t help but feel for the many that booked trips because of their strict safety protocols only to learn those may not be as strict as they believed. Just because the train is on the track doesn’t make it right. Lots of places with a whole less money than WDW are shutting down all over the US because of the crazy surge.
> 
> We are only going on our trip next week because Florida’s positivity rates are low, most of our trip is nonrefundable, and my sister is desperate to go but I can very much understand concerns with overcrowding right now, and do feel uneasy myself.


 
No point in debating what's right or wrong, it's just what is.


----------



## Eeyore daily

hereforthechurros said:


> We are only going on our trip next week because Florida’s positivity rates are low, most of our trip is nonrefundable, and my sister is desperate to go but I can very much understand concerns with overcrowding right now, and do feel uneasy myself.


Completely why we went, and honestly paying for a deluxe studio rental was nice with all the time we spent in the room.   When the parks got to be too crowded for us we just relaxed there.   Do what you got to do!


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Eeyore daily said:


> Completely why we went, and honestly paying for a deluxe studio rental was nice with all the time we spent in the room.   When the parks got to be too crowded for us we just relaxed there.   Do what you got to do!



Agreed!    I think that’s the reason we enjoyed staying in a 1 bedroom at OKW in particular; it was great to have so much room to get away from the crowds.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I know people were wondering if some of the increases to what is open was just temporary for the holidays.

Here is at least one example as apparently Lotus Blossom will close back down mid-January


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339299264971870209


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I cried all afternoon after I read it.



The betrayal of the century


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> The betrayal of the century


----------



## anthony2k7

skeeter31 said:


> But, those 3 resorts don’t open all at once. One is March, one is May, and one is June. And AS Movies opening in March is actually a delay in its opening date. It was supposed to open in February and has now been pushed back a month.


Yup, plus as they have pushed back openings already those new dates should still only be considered provisional


----------



## scrappinginontario

Justrose said:


> I have never used park hopping before, but plan to on my April trip.  Are there busses at the parks that go to other parks (meaning, can I take a bus from AK to MK?) or do I have to go back to my hotel, then take a bus?
> 
> I hope this makes sense.





osufeth24 said:


> Yes, there are busses that go from park to park
> 
> If going Epcot-HS, I'd use the skyliner (or you could walk if it's a real nice day out, love the walk!)
> Epcot-MK use the monorail
> Anything to AK will be bus


Just a couple comments,

Friendship boat is another option from Epcot - DHS.

Epcot monorail is not currently running.  If it stays closed you would want to take a bus from Epcot - MK.


----------



## hereforthechurros

JulieBeeRN said:


> Agreed!    I think that’s the reason we enjoyed staying in a 1 bedroom at OKW in particular; it was great to have so much room to get away from the crowds.


We also booked a one bedroom to have a large space to relax since this trip will most likely be different than most. We also appreciate the chance to do laundry. We'd been on the fence about activating our APs but figured we'd feel more at ease about leaving a park if we feel uncomfortable knowing we weren't wasting a ticket.


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know people were wondering if some of the increases to what is open was just temporary for the holidays.
> 
> Here is at least one example as apparently Lotus Blossom will close back down mid-January
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339299264971870209



This will all be over soon.


----------



## anthony2k7

PrincessV said:


> I spent a few minutes off to the side, looking at the situation while I was there... parties seemed to leave anywhere from 1' to 10' between them in the hub. My first thought was, "Well, that's on them, if they want to roll the dice. I'll stay safely out of it, myself." But it was later followed by, "Except that these people who may infect each other standing in the hub will go on to share that infection with other Guests, CMs, local restaurant workers, airport workers/passengers, family & friends at home..." It's problematic from a larger view. Just a bad look for WDW, IMO.


It’s not even just that. In that scenario how do you know if someone comes and stands behind you less than 6ft away?

we’ve all experienced in pre covid world where you get a good spot for viewing and then people come stand in front of you, or just to the side in your personal space. People just don’t care when there are pretty lights and sparkly things to watch.


----------



## osufeth24

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a couple comments,
> 
> Friendship boat is another option from Epcot - DHS.
> 
> *Epcot monorail is not currently running.  If it stays closed you would want to take a bus from Epcot - MK.*



Right, I'm assuming it could be running when PH comes back.  But could be wrong


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339329492104331264


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339329492104331264



I saw the word "soon" and had a 2020 flashback.  Now THAT was deja vu.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339329492104331264


Missed it by a week. Noooooooooooo.


----------



## yulilin3

EWP will return on the 20th

Poly 8:45
GF 9
WL 9:30
FW 9:45
CR 10
ETA: just checked the schedule and it's on through the end of February which is what all of the schedules show now, so it looks like a permanent comeback


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> EWP will return on the 20th
> 
> Poly 8:45
> GF 9
> WL 9:30
> FW 9:45
> CR 10
> ETA: just checked the schedule and it's on through the end of February which is what all of the schedules show now, so it looks like a permanent comeback



Is this the same route? I feel like it came to Poly from GF.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Is this the same route? I feel like it came to Poly from GF.


It's always been dark from GF to Poly


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> It's always been dark from GF to Poly



My memory is playing tricks on me then.


----------



## wp4lf189

hereforthechurros said:


> Is TIW still being accepted?


Yes


----------



## New Mouse

BorderTenny said:


> Florida residents can currently still book Christmas Eve at Hard Rock Hotel or Royal Pacific Resort over at Universal for cheaper than a standard room at Pop.



And it comes with unlimited Express!


----------



## teach22180

TheMaxRebo said:


> I know people were wondering if some of the increases to what is open was just temporary for the holidays.
> 
> Here is at least one example as apparently Lotus Blossom will close back down mid-January
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339299264971870209


I am here now and at Epcot today. I was shocked to see a line for this CS. All of the booths had lines. I think it's because the blackout days start after tomorrow for Florida people.

 And I wanted to mention that I have decided I am not even looking at people's masks unless they are very near me. I could feel my blood pressure rising as I saw all of the peeking noses and children without masks including in the seat in front of me on the plane. So I am going to try my best not to look for it. I'm not the kind of person to be confronting them anyway so I just want to enjoy my trip.  It does seem worse than October.


----------



## Aimeedyan

One of our favorite Orlando hotels is Rosen Shingle Creek; they just reopened last month with fantastic rates. We couldn't resist a quick trip before blackouts and are here now.

To say it's a ghost town would be an understatement. We counted 10 cars in the lot overnight. I have seen ONE hotel guest the entire time we have been here. If you're not familiar with the hotel, it's huuuuge. Entire wing of restaurants, shops, bars, etc + convention center + golf course + multiple pools. Every restaurant and store is dark. Lobby is beautifully decorated for Christmas but empty. Like... you could film a really great horror film here. PreCovid, it was always packed.

I really hurt for the local travel and service industry  

We popped into MK tonight and it was wonderful. Rain cleared people out and in the 2 hrs we were there, we walked on Peter Pan, Pooh, Jungle Cruise, and CoA + ate at Cosmic Rays (bad choice ) + gazed at the castle several times. Very easy to navigate and crowds in hub were well spaced. We are going back in the morning.


----------



## andyman8

Aimeedyan said:


> One of our favorite Orlando hotels is Rosen Shingle Creek; they just reopened last month with fantastic rates. We couldn't resist a quick trip before blackouts and are here now.
> 
> To say it's a ghost town would be an understatement. We counted 10 cars in the lot overnight. I have seen ONE hotel guest the entire time we have been here. If you're not familiar with the hotel, it's huuuuge. Entire wing of restaurants, shops, bars, etc + convention center + golf course + multiple pools. Every restaurant and store is dark. Lobby is beautifully decorated for Christmas but empty. Like... you could film a really great horror film here. PreCovid, it was always packed.


I’m a big fan of the Rosen Shingle Creek (think it’s a lovely hotel and arguably the best value in Orlando; I’d recommend it more often if it were closer to WDW). Mr. Rosen has also done a lot of good for the Central Florida community.

Much like the S&D, it’s a big convention hotel (and my understanding is that Shingle Creek is even more reliant on convention traffic), so given that convention hotels have been hit especially hard by the pandemic, this unfortunately doesn’t surprise me. The hotel had difficulty sometimes attracting leisure (non-convention) guests even before COVID-19, but it’s still sad to hear your report.

When you describe the restaurants and shops as being “dark,” do you mean closed? If so, that would take away one of that hotel’s biggest strengths in my opinion: its dining profile.

Also, my understanding is that Shingle Creek is one of the few hotels in Orlando that is still doing resort airline check-in via BAGS, Inc. (the supplier Disney also used for this service as well as DME luggage delivery). Is that correct? Originally, I was led to believe that Disney’s suspension of resort airline check-in was an issue with with this supplier, but if they’re still operating elsewhere in Orlando then it’s looking like it was just another cut.


----------



## Aimeedyan

andyman8 said:


> I’m a big fan of the Rosen Shingle Creek (think it’s a lovely hotel and arguably the best value in Orlando; I’d recommend it more often if it were closer to WDW). Mr. Rosen has also done a lot of good for the Central Florida community.
> 
> Much like the S&D, it’s a big convention hotel (and my understanding is that Shingle Creek is even more reliant on convention traffic), so given that convention hotels have been hit especially hard by the pandemic, this unfortunately doesn’t surprise me. The hotel had difficulty sometimes attracting leisure (non-convention) guests even before COVID-19, but it’s still sad to hear your report.
> 
> When you describe the restaurants and shops as being “dark,” do you mean closed? If so, that would take away one of that hotel’s biggest strengths in my opinion: its dining profile.
> 
> Also, my understanding is that Shingle Creek is one of the few hotels in Orlando that is still doing resort airline check-in via BAGS, Inc. (the supplier Disney also used for this service as well as DME luggage delivery). Is that correct? Originally, I was led to believe that Disney’s suspension of resort airline check-in was an issue with with this supplier, but if they’re still operating elsewhere in Orlando then it’s looking like it was just another cut.



It is a great hotel - we have a young child and love the huge standard rooms, the onsite dining options, and numerous pools because it's so darn convenient. 

Yes - dark as in closed. Just the Market is open w limited menu. 

We live close so I don't know about BAGS but will ask before we check out! Would be interesting to know.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Posted in the news thread as well but since may relate to the things in parks coming back, here is some short videos of the MK firework teat from last night 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339412172846354432


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, this might be first (sort of) ticket discount to come 

If you book for package stays in 2021 (arriving up to Sept 25th, so not for the 50th) you get 2 extra theme park ticket days added for free 

So a way to maintain face value of ticket prices but give "discount" to people that stay on site 

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/extra-theme-park-days-with-new-disney-world-package/


----------



## Sarahslay

yulilin3 said:


> EWP will return on the 20th
> 
> Poly 8:45
> GF 9
> WL 9:30
> FW 9:45
> CR 10
> ETA: just checked the schedule and it's on through the end of February which is what all of the schedules show now, so it looks like a permanent comeback


yay!!! We check in to CR on the 19th, so so happy!


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, this might be first (sort of) ticket discount to come
> 
> If you book for package stays in 2021 (arriving up to Sept 25th, so not for the 50th) you get 2 extra theme park ticket days added for free
> 
> So a way to maintain face value of ticket prices but give "discount" to people that stay on site
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/extra-theme-park-days-with-new-disney-world-package/


but you can't get a discounted room, so you really have to look and see if that really saves you any money. I know I've saved a ton of money with room discounts, not sure I'd get the same value from two days of tickets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> but you can't get a discounted room, so you really have to look and see if that really saves you any money. I know I've saved a ton of money with room discounts, not sure I'd get the same value from two days of tickets.



yeah, sort of like the free dining program ... makes more sense for a group of 4 staying at the All Stars than it does for a couple staying at the Poly


----------



## pixieprincess925

I don't remember hearing this previously, but did we know wilderness lodge was doing a full renovation? They've torn down walls in the rooms and have insulation rolls ready to go in


----------



## rteetz

pixieprincess925 said:


> I don't remember hearing this previously, but did we know wilderness lodge was doing a full renovation? They've torn down walls in the rooms and have insulation rolls ready to go in


Yeah a friends was recently there and said that. I don’t recall this being previously announced.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sarahslay said:


> but you can't get a discounted room, so you really have to look and see if that really saves you any money. I know I've saved a ton of money with room discounts, not sure I'd get the same value from two days of tickets.


The value here will depend on the amount of travelers. As a solo this wouldn’t make sense for me. If I were traveling with my fam of 5 this might definitely math out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

pixieprincess925 said:


> I don't remember hearing this previously, but did we know wilderness lodge was doing a full renovation? They've torn down walls in the rooms and have insulation rolls ready to go in


Yes. It started pre-pandemic. They had finished the Club Level floor and were moving down when the shutdown hit. I don’t know if Disney has released official pics though.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339329492104331264


THis is why for the most part we stay @ BLT in 2 bed Villa,  we get the MK Fireworks from the Roof and then down to the Balcony for the the EWP on Bay Lake for a Good night cocktail or 3.  Already booked for July 4th week


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

Bob must read the DISboards


----------



## SaintsManiac

What's hilarious to me is that everyone complained about the dang clown.

How many Disney fans does it take to screw in a light bulb? 
3--one to screw it in and 2 to complain about how great the old one was.


----------



## Jrb1979

I don't hate it but I do think they could have done more to tie it into the slide. Maybe have Mickey and friends riding a rollercoaster


----------



## Mit88

I’ll admit, it’s not what I expected. For some reason I didn’t think that mural was part of the slides “mouth”. I thought it was somewhere within the structure. I don’t hate it. It’s still my 2nd favorite slide at any Disney resort. It could have been Bob Chapeks face and I’d still love the slide. But I think they’ve kind of forced themselves into a full remodel of the pool area


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> What's hilarious to me is that everyone complained about the dang clown.
> 
> How many Disney fans does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 3--one to screw it in and 2 to complain about how great the old one was.



Statistics show About 87% of the people that now love the creepy clown, hated it when it was actually there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I hate it. Sorry not sorry. I enjoyed the clown creepy as he was and I liked the whimsical touches around that resort like the creepy children chairs. The two parts look awkward and shoe horned together since they didn’t actually refurb the entire slide to make it more cohesive and in my head I just see how it’s supposed to look (clown).

Proud Disney fan stereotype here.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I don't hate it but I do think they could have done more to tie it into the slide. Maybe have Mickey and friends riding a rollercoaster


This is where I am at.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hate it. Sorry not sorry. I enjoyed the clown creepy as he was and I liked the whimsical touches around that resort like the creepy children chairs. The two parts look awkward and shoe horned together since they didn’t actually refurb the entire slide to make it more cohesive and in my head I just see how it’s supposed to look (clown).
> 
> Proud Disney fan stereotype here.



That’s the thing. The clown fit the aesthetic of the resort. While I’m fine with it being taken away and replaced, and how much I actually do love the new Mickey cartoons, it honestly doesn’t fit in. Unless they’re going to retheme the entire resort... but a slide like this probably fits more at one of the value resorts. It is what it is. The slide is still a fantastic slide and at the bones of it, that’s really what I care most about.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> That’s the thing. The clown fit the aesthetic of the resort. While I’m fine with it being taken away and replaced, and how much I actually do love the new Mickey cartoons, it honestly doesn’t fit in. *Unless they’re going to retheme the entire resort... *but a slide like this probably fits more at one of the value resorts. It is what it is. The slide is still a fantastic slide and at the bones of it, that’s really what I care most about.



You take that back


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> This is where I am at.



Kind of like Incredicoaster. While the retheme is minimal, there’s still enough Incredibles theming around the coaster to get by. They could have done more here, even if they didn’t all all out.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> Kind of like Incredicoaster. While the retheme is minimal, there’s still enough Incredibles theming around the coaster to get by. They could have done more here, even if they didn’t all all out.


It wouldn't been that difficult to make it fit the theme. All they did was paint a mural


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> It wouldn't been that difficult to make it fit the theme. All they did was paint a mural



I don’t think they even did that. Either here or Twitter I saw someone point out it was decal getting smoothed on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Statistics show About 87% of the people that now love the creepy clown, hated it when it was actually there.



It's ridiculous the hate it is getting on social media and all the bloggers upset because it is "flat" vs the molded look the clown had ...

I don't think the new things is amazing (and I don't like that style of look for Mickey, etc.) but not like the Clown face was some amazing piece of animatronic that is now a flat pictures.  It was a pretty generic creepy looking clown thing

I feel like it went from one C- thing to another C- thing - nothing to cheer but nothing to get up in arms about


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 544448
> 
> Bob must read the DISboards



and the comment below that says "I love it" ... so pretty standard for fans of anything I guess


----------



## Mome Rath

I like it.  I don't love it, but I like it, and I like it more than the clown... so, win column.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sarahslay

I only care that now my kids aren’t scared to stay at Boardwalk. Previously I could only go on solo trips due to that clown, and I don’t care either way because I’m not a pool person, just glad my kids are scared to end up with a pool view and will let me book it.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> and the comment below that says "I love it" ... so pretty standard for fans of anything I guess
> 
> View attachment 544458



Come on, Max. That comment doesn’t fit my narrative, so I’m not going to add that one to my screenshot


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339623074765926400



It's...fine.  

The clown had more pizazz!!!


----------



## Princess Merida

I don't love the clown replacement either, but I do like it I think.  Hopefully there's an image on the other side as well so when you slide you see a picture as you're coming down.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> It's...fine.


That’s kind of a slow burn reaction right there, I can feel it from here


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> It's...fine.
> 
> The clown had more pizazz!!!



Say it, Farro


----------



## mattpeto

If you hate the new series and look for MMRR, you're not going to appreciate the new slide as much.

In travel guides that I've seen over the years, the Clown was always listed as "Con" for the Deluxe resort.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Say it, Farro
> 
> View attachment 544467



I don't...love it.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> It's ridiculous the hate it is getting on social media and all the bloggers upset because it is "flat" vs the molded look the clown had ...
> 
> I don't think the new things is amazing (and I don't like that style of look for Mickey, etc.) but not like the Clown face was some amazing piece of animatronic that is now a flat pictures.  It was a pretty generic creepy looking clown thing
> 
> I feel like it went from one C- thing to another C- thing - nothing to cheer but nothing to get up in arms about


First, the overall aesthetic of Boardwalk Resort isn't our thing, so I don't have any dog in this decision.  In a vacuum, I agree that the change is "meh" at best and worst.  It might have been better if the imagineers kept the "mouth" idea and had something akin to the Ferris Wheel at Pixar Pier with Mickey's face and an open mouth.

At least the decals have some tie in to a boardwalk/generic carnival theme.  But I can absolutely understand the fear that the resort may lose it's identity in the long run because the "feel" is very "All Star Mickey & Friends," and kind of forced IP.  If, in a later refurb, DVC and the imagineers can pull off theming elements more like the new Saratoga rooms or the subtle elegance of Riviera I'd be pleasantly surprised.  Hoping that's what the Moana inspiration at Poly can pull off.  Gentle IP elements that fit a theme.  But that decal slapping is a little disheartening for a deluxe price point.


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> I don't...love it.


You can do better than that, I believe in you


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mattpeto said:


> If you hate the new series and look for MMRR, you're not going to appreciate the new slide as much.
> 
> In travel guides that I've seen over the years, the Clown was always listed as "Con" for the Deluxe resort.


I love the new (and "old new") series of shorts, and found MMRR to be a load of fun last month, but I fear over saturation of a good thing with this shoehorning of the gang into the resort as a whole.  If they stop with the slide, fine, but I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

sullivan.kscott said:


> I love the new (and "old new") series of shorts, and found MMRR to be a load of fun last month, but I fear over saturation of a good thing with this shoehorning of the gang into the resort as a whole.  If they stop with the slide, fine, but I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.



I think it’ll be ok. They didn’t plaster the spaghettio hair clown all over everything. I think it’s a low key touch for the people who complain that deluxes don’t have super literal Disney specific theming.

I miss the clown but I think this is fine.


----------



## Jennasis

I think it's adorable.


----------



## NickC

I'm not a big fan of the new slide. I always thought that the clown was a little strange, but don't the strange things have a way of standing out in our memory? We stayed there twice, and I can't remember what the lobby looks like, or what our room looked like. But I always remembered the clown. My kids remember the clown. I don't think they would have such vivid memories of a Mickey and Minnie graphic. Of course, it isn't a huge deal one way or the other. I just preferred the clown.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> It's...fine.
> 
> The clown had more pizazz!!!



This exactly, however I'll reserve judgement until I can either see it in person or watch a nice video or live stream of someone walking around the changes (cough cough).

I remember when they shut down the slide it was suppose to be back by the end of October, then it got pushed out maybe a couple times.  With all the time they had (2.5 months?) I was just expecting something "more" (I don't know - maybe larger, maybe 3 dimensional).  The clown as a structure really defined the slide and by extension the whole pool supporting the Luna Park theme.  The replacement decals seems more in line with what I would expect to be around a kiddie wading pool anywhere at WDW.


----------



## SMRT-1

While the clown was creepy, and its removal was arguably justifiable, it at least matched the resort theme, so it would have been nice if they'd taken the time to replace it with something just as well-themed. Instead, the new wall is another instance of Disney replacing something well-themed with slapdash IP.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...1QWtozN7Zr86OqeRudAFicCxGTdrx04VvpuFl8Xfj2baw


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...1QWtozN7Zr86OqeRudAFicCxGTdrx04VvpuFl8Xfj2baw



Wow - more 2020 flashback deja vu.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Well, the new slide is boring looking, but I suppose boring looking is better than creepy looking. I'll call it a win. 

I don't think this was anyone's best work, though.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Before the sale ended today, I took Universal up on their FL resident passes.   I haven't been there since the Mummy ride opened  ,  I don't even know where to start on research.  I assume the expiration date won't start until I activate?  We have 9 nights booked at Ft Wilderness in our camper in late Jan/early Feb.   Sorry for OT this is the thread I do read the most lately!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Any speculation on what the water park will be like once it opens? We don’t know which one is opening right? 

Debating whether or not we do a water park day when we come in the summer. Universal Orlando would be much more fun but comes with a higher price tag than a water park afternoon does.


----------



## yulilin3

Rumblings of plexiglass testing coming to  MFSR


----------



## TikiTikiFan

yulilin3 said:


> Rumblings of plexiglass testing coming to  MFSR



I just don’t see how this would work... I mean sure technically you can get some plexiglass in there... but the mental image in my head is everyone in their own plastic bubble


----------



## midnight star

yulilin3 said:


> Rumblings of plexiglass testing coming to  MFSR


How does plexiglass even work on that ride? Lol 

I guess in between the seats?


----------



## etapi

Imagine being an engineer behind two sheets of plexiglass. At least with MMRR, RotR, KS, LwtL, etc., you have plenty of things to see to your left or right.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339773713600884736


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Where is the picture of the new slide?!  All I see is a picture of a construction wall?

Edited: Oh. That's IS the slide, huh, well I'll be danged.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339623074765926400


If nothing else Disney taught me how to spell keister...


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> Rumblings of plexiglass testing coming to  MFSR


My instant reaction was to laugh at this but I don’t want it to feel like I’m laughing at you!

Dear Disney- that’s hillarious. Are you gonna open the tops of those tiny rooms for some extra air while you’re at it? Install an airplane level HEPA filtration system? Maybe you didn’t notice, Mr. Mouse, but airplanes didn’t throw up some plexiglass and call it a day...

personally I’ve supported the increases in ride capacity- but that room is too tiny for too long for me to be willing to risk being seated in a plane with a jerk who takes their mask off every chance they get. And don’t even get me started on the fact that even with 20/20 vision I can barely tell what’s happening from the back as I slap away at the buttons without plexiglass in the way...


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> My instant reaction was to laugh at this but I don’t want it to feel like I’m laughing at you!
> 
> Dear Disney- that’s hillarious. Are you gonna open the tops of those tiny rooms for some extra air while you’re at it? Install an airplane level HEPA filtration system? Maybe you didn’t notice, Mr. Mouse, but airplanes didn’t throw up some plexiglass and call it a day...
> 
> personally I’ve supported the increases in ride capacity- but that room is too tiny for too long for me to be willing to risk being seated in a plane with a jerk who takes their mask off every chance they get. And don’t even get me started on the fact that even with 20/20 vision I can barely tell what’s happening from the back as I slap away at the buttons without plexiglass in the way...


That ride also can be bumpy and jerky. Knowing me I would find a way to bang my head on plexiglass lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> That ride also can be bumpy and jerky. Knowing me I would find a way to bang my head on plexiglass lol


Ditto! I literally trip over my own feet sometimes... wait a minute. Are we on to something? We should do trips right after the plexiglass goes in and sue Disney for the self-damage we will inevitably experience. It’s not like Disney won’t get that money back someday- and even quicker if they open DLR


----------



## mshanson3121

NM. Didn't realize how old the comment was lol


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339641959053471744



So you can only park hop between certain hours? Interesting... probably fine for the majority, but throws a wrench in the plans for those who liked to just go do an hour or two at one park to knock out their faves, then move on to something else.


----------



## osufeth24

mshanson3121 said:


> So you can only park hop between certain hours? Interesting... probably fine for the majority, but throws a wrench in the plans for those who liked to just go do an hour or two at one park to knock out their faves, then move on to something else.



It was originally announced you can't park hop til 2. So those posted hours aren't anything new


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> It was originally announced you can't park hop til 2. So those posted hours aren't anything new



I would assume it's kind of obvious I missed the original announcement, so it's new(s) to me


----------



## yulilin3

mshanson3121 said:


> I would assume it's kind of obvious I missed the original announcement, so it's new(s) to me


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/park-hopper/


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if everyone caught this about transportation

Park-to-park transportation is planned to resume in 2021, with operations beginning each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> My instant reaction was to laugh at this but I don’t want it to feel like I’m laughing at you!
> 
> Dear Disney- that’s hillarious. Are you gonna open the tops of those tiny rooms for some extra air while you’re at it? Install an airplane level HEPA filtration system? Maybe you didn’t notice, Mr. Mouse, but airplanes didn’t throw up some plexiglass and call it a day...
> 
> personally I’ve supported the increases in ride capacity- but that room is too tiny for too long for me to be willing to risk being seated in a plane with a jerk who takes their mask off every chance they get. And don’t even get me started on the fact that even with 20/20 vision I can barely tell what’s happening from the back as I slap away at the buttons without plexiglass in the way...


I have some details on how this will work but I can't disclose them.
I can say people will be annoyed about the change if it does happen


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> I have some details on how this will work but I can't disclose them.
> I can say people will be annoyed about the change if tit does happen



Is it weird they waited so long to do this and are implementing it now?

Kind of, what's the point? Will it allow more people to ride at one time?


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Is it weird they waited so long to do this and are implementing it now?
> 
> Kind of, what's the point? Will it allow more people to ride at one time?


yes. If you follow the current wait times MFSR has ballooned, having only one party ride is really hurting the wait times


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> yes. If you follow the current wait times MFSR has ballooned, having only one party ride is really hurting the wait times



Okay that make more sense. Thanks!


----------



## Farro

SPRING IS SPRINGING!   (or something like that...)

Flower/Garden (taste of Epcot?) March 3rd - July 5th, 2021

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> Rumblings of plexiglass testing coming to  MFSR


I'm picturing something like the plastic sheets on KS/LWTL: plexi behind the pilots' seats and gunners' seats? I can't see any way to put plexi to the sides of the seats... unless they stagger seating? So 3 people in a cockpit might be seated left pilot, right gunner, left engineer? 



gottalovepluto said:


> Dear Disney- that’s hillarious. Are you gonna open the tops of those tiny rooms for some extra air while you’re at it? Install an airplane level HEPA filtration system? Maybe you didn’t notice, Mr. Mouse, but airplanes didn’t throw up some plexiglass and call it a day...
> 
> personally I’ve supported the increases in ride capacity- but that room is too tiny for too long for me to be willing to risk being seated in a plane with a jerk who takes their mask off every chance they get.


Exactly. More and more it feels like the only stringent safety elements that are going to stick are those demanded for CMs by the union: Guest safety is getting pushed to the absolute limits in the name of putting more people in parks. Which is fine for those who will be able to be vaccinated, but a real bummer for folks like me who are currently told not to get it due to past adverse reactions to other vaccines. (Though I'm very much hoping that in the not-too-distant future that warning will change.)


----------



## figmentfinesse

Farro said:


> SPRING IS SPRINGING!   (or something like that...)
> 
> Flower/Garden (taste of Epcot?) March 3rd - July 5th, 2021
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/



Oh my gosh that's long for Flower and Garden! Now I just have to hope Food and Wine starts by early August for my trip.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> SPRING IS SPRINGING!   (or something like that...)
> 
> Flower/Garden (taste of Epcot?) March 3rd - July 5th, 2021
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/



I'm shocked it's lasting until right after July 4, but then again that would put us almost exactly where we were when WDW reopened in July 2020 making this a full year of EPCOT festivals.   I'm wondering if we'll be getting another round of "A Taste of F&W" starting mid-July after this.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> So you can only park hop between certain hours? Interesting... probably fine for the majority, but throws a wrench in the plans for those who liked to just go do an hour or two at one park to knock out their faves, then move on to something else.


I would be fine with it if they extend park hours. But with Epcot & DH’s closing the latest, it’ll mean more ppl do ak & mk first.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Farro said:


> SPRING IS SPRINGING!   (or something like that...)
> 
> Flower/Garden (taste of Epcot?) March 3rd - July 5th, 2021
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...f-epcot-international-flower-garden-festival/


That means it actually happens during my birthday for once! Guess I don't have to go in April now to enjoy it.


----------



## rpb718

gottalovepluto said:


> My instant reaction was to laugh at this but I don’t want it to feel like I’m laughing at you!
> 
> Dear Disney- that’s hillarious. Are you gonna open the tops of those tiny rooms for some extra air while you’re at it? Install an airplane level HEPA filtration system? Maybe you didn’t notice, Mr. Mouse, but airplanes didn’t throw up some plexiglass and call it a day...
> 
> personally I’ve supported the increases in ride capacity- but that room is too tiny for too long for me to be willing to risk being seated in a plane with a jerk who takes their mask off every chance they get. And don’t even get me started on the fact that even with 20/20 vision I can barely tell what’s happening from the back as I slap away at the buttons without plexiglass in the way...



There are some rides at WDW where the added plexiglass detracts from the overall experience enough to make me want to avoid in the future.  I have a feeling MFSR could be another of those rides.


----------



## PrincessV

LSUmiss said:


> I would be fine with it if they extend park hours. But with Epcot & DH’s closing the latest, it’ll mean more ppl do ak & mk first.


Which _may_ be a plus for hitting MK/AK later in the day? That would be nice for us non-RDers!


----------



## Mit88

Let’s not forget that January, especially without Marathon weekend doesn’t look to be a very busy month with incoming travelers. So while the Park Hopping is going to be a slow return with minimal hours to start, it’s only going to increase as we get further from Jan 1st, and as we get further from Jan 1st, we get closer to things returning/debuting.


----------



## only hope

PrincessV said:


> I'm picturing something like the plastic sheets on KS/LWTL: plexi behind the pilots' seats and gunners' seats? I can't see any way to put plexi to the sides of the seats... unless they stagger seating? So 3 people in a cockpit might be seated left pilot, right gunner, left engineer?
> 
> 
> Exactly. More and more it feels like the only stringent safety elements that are going to stick are those demanded for CMs by the union: Guest safety is getting pushed to the absolute limits in the name of putting more people in parks. Which is fine for those who will be able to be vaccinated, but a real bummer for folks like me who are currently told not to get it due to past adverse reactions to other vaccines. (Though I'm very much hoping that in the not-too-distant future that warning will change.)



Disney (and Universal now on some attractions) has already eliminated guest safety. Any place where you are within six feet of someone, plexiglass or not, isn’t safe. Scientific studies have shown that plexiglass is not a substitute for masks and distancing. With cases skrocketing they need to make an effort to keep people apart, not think of ways to bring people closer.

Went to Universal a few days ago. Procedures had changed on some rides since the last time I went. Loading every row, one party per row, on Gringotts, Men in Black, and Mummy. Could be others but I didn’t ride everything; I’ve heard Rip Ride and Hulk are the same way but I don’t do big coasters. Unlike at Disney, TM were very reluctant to accommodate our request to mantain a safe distance from others on the ride. Went to guest services to politely complain and tm didn’t even know they were loading every row, let alone know why they aren’t following the health standards given by the scientists and listed on their own website, on their signs, and on their audio recordings. At this rate I may just drop both passes and never return after they expire. Businesses have a responsibility to do what they can to keep people safe. Profit is not more important than people’s health and lives.


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> I have some details on how this will work but I can't disclose them.
> I can say people will be annoyed about the change if it does happen


So this isn’t in progress now? Probably won’t be installed by next week? I hope?


----------



## jlwhitney

rpb718 said:


> There are some rides at WDW where the added plexiglass detracts from the overall experience enough to make me want to avoid in the future.  I have a feeling MFSR could be another of those rides.



I wonder if all the plexiglass is temporary or will stay permanent.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jlwhitney said:


> I wonder if all the plexiglass is temporary or will stay permanent.


I’ve had this thought countless times as most restaurants and shops where have installed plexiglass of some sort. Decent investment to do I’m sure, so will places be quick to lose it? I hope so. Although I would understand if they stayed up at the grocery stores. Those cashiers helping hundreds of not thousands a day may like staying protected after the fact.


----------



## jlwhitney

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve had this thought countless times as most restaurants and shops where have installed plexiglass of some sort. Decent investment to do so I’m sure so will places be quick to lose it? I hope so. Although I would understand if they stayed up at the grocery stores. Those cashiers helping hundreds of not thousands a day may like staying protected after the fact.



I depends on what they put up. I think stores and such as they break they won't replace in time. But some of the restaurants that put them up dividing booths I love, gives more privacy between parties especially for when you have kids, they can turn around and drop stuff over the back and such, or get in the other parties hair (literal or or not....lol).

On rides, oh please they better go since they often do ruin the views and such and make you feel so squished in.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> There are some rides at WDW where the added plexiglass detracts from the overall experience enough to make me want to avoid in the future.  I have a feeling MFSR could be another of those rides.


Agreed 100%. I enjoyed the shorter wait for MMRR Thanksgiving week, but behind the divider it was distracting. I didn’t mind it as much on Soarin’, Land, KS (really thought it would bother me there), and almost anything else. MFSR is one where I just can’t be a Disney apologist if it comes to be.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## sullivan.kscott

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve had this thought countless times as most restaurants and shops where have installed plexiglass of some sort. Decent investment to do so I’m sure so will places be quick to lose it? I hope so. Although I would understand if they stayed up at the grocery stores. Those cashiers helping hundreds of not thousands a day may like staying protected after the fact.





jlwhitney said:


> I depends on what they put up. I think stores and such as they break they won't replace in time. But some of the restaurants that put them up dividing booths I love, gives more privacy between parties especially for when you have kids, they can turn around and drop stuff over the back and such, or get in the other parties hair (literal or or not....lol).
> 
> On rides, oh please they better go since they often do ruin the views and such and make you feel so squished in.


Agreed that POS points, hotel check-in, even bus drivers and TSA places could and maybe should stay. Some of the attraction queue switchback areas are painfully stifling with it though (looking at you, SDD and BTMR), and ride cars in particular absolutely must go once the pandemic is in the rear view.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

only hope said:


> Disney (and Universal now on some attractions) has already eliminated guest safety. Any place where you are within six feet of someone, plexiglass or not, isn’t safe. Scientific studies have shown that plexiglass is not a substitute for masks and distancing. With cases skrocketing they need to make an effort to keep people apart, not think of ways to bring people closer.
> 
> Went to Universal a few days ago. Procedures had changed on some rides since the last time I went. Loading every row, one party per row, on Gringotts, Men in Black, and Mummy. Could be others but I didn’t ride everything; I’ve heard Rip Ride and Hulk are the same way but I don’t do big coasters. Unlike at Disney, TM were very reluctant to accommodate our request to mantain a safe distance from others on the ride. Went to guest services to politely complain and tm didn’t even know they were loading every row, let alone know why they aren’t following the health standards given by the scientists and listed on their own website, on their signs, and on their audio recordings. At this rate I may just drop both passes and never return after they expire. Businesses have a responsibility to do what they can to keep people safe. Profit is not more important than people’s health and lives.



I can understand the justification on outdoor rides and I can somewhat get it on constantly moving/fast indoor ones even though I would not personally be comfortable. MFSR is different, plexiglass or not. It’s small closed in spaces where you are stationary. People focus way too much on 6 feet and 15 minutes IMO, and have interpreted it as a near guaranteed safe zone that will prevent you from getting infected.

Seems like a bad idea but everywhere is so chaotic right now nobody would ever be able to reliably prove they caught Covid at WDW and catching it at a public place (even WDW) is no longer headline worthy so maybe they just don’t care.


----------



## LSUmiss

only hope said:


> Disney (and Universal now on some attractions) has already eliminated guest safety. Any place where you are within six feet of someone, plexiglass or not, isn’t safe. Scientific studies have shown that plexiglass is not a substitute for masks and distancing. With cases skrocketing they need to make an effort to keep people apart, not think of ways to bring people closer.
> 
> Went to Universal a few days ago. Procedures had changed on some rides since the last time I went. Loading every row, one party per row, on Gringotts, Men in Black, and Mummy. Could be others but I didn’t ride everything; I’ve heard Rip Ride and Hulk are the same way but I don’t do big coasters. Unlike at Disney, TM were very reluctant to accommodate our request to mantain a safe distance from others on the ride. Went to guest services to politely complain and tm didn’t even know they were loading every row, let alone know why they aren’t following the health standards given by the scientists and listed on their own website, on their signs, and on their audio recordings. At this rate I may just drop both passes and never return after they expire. Businesses have a responsibility to do what they can to keep people safe. Profit is not more important than people’s health and lives.


More importantly individuals have a responsibility to keep themselves safe. So if something feels unsafe, perhaps you shouldn’t visit as you have stated.


----------



## Jennasis

rteetz said:


>



Wow...this seems like a monumentally bad idea.  Of course I want the village to be up and running, but it really seems like a very very bad idea.


----------



## rteetz

Jennasis said:


> Wow...this seems like a monumentally bad idea.  Of course I want the village to be up and running, but it really seems like a very very bad idea.


I don’t think they would do something that they thought was a bad idea. They clearly know what they are doing, they’ve been doing it for a long time. I don’t think they will be opening as normal either. It is likely a phased approach with limited offerings. A place that is supposed to be a happy place for critically ill kids is likely a place that has consulted medical experts on this as well.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340012208605032455


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


>




GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## mattpeto

Hard to know if Ample Hills was a COVID casualty or not, but their retail operations still ship and they still have the Disney flavor or two.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jennasis said:


> Wow...this seems like a monumentally bad idea.  Of course I want the village to be up and running, but it really seems like a very very bad idea.


I dunno. If I had a critically ill child and medical experts had cleared the facility and my kid’s medical team felt is was appropriate or at the very least wouldn’t add to the harm of my child, I’d be thrilled to at least have a choice to have one last crack with them.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


I gasped out loud at work.  Happy happy joy joy


----------



## rteetz

The Mara at AKL is showing breakfast hours for Dec. 23 - Jan. 2nd.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/hara...7Bv8SXbxPuS3Wxdy0G3RDlFdcSo_ASUUCa-lG3OcmE7vw


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340012208605032455


If the PeopleMover is moving, but there are no people in it, isn't it just "the Mover?"


----------



## only hope

DGsAtBLT said:


> I can understand the justification on outdoor rides and I can somewhat get it on constantly moving/fast indoor ones even though I would not personally be comfortable. MFSR is different, plexiglass or not. It’s small closed in spaces where you are stationary. People focus way too much on 6 feet and 15 minutes IMO, and have interpreted it as a near guaranteed safe zone that will prevent you from getting infected.
> 
> Seems like a bad idea but everywhere is so chaotic right now nobody would ever be able to reliably prove they caught Covid at WDW and catching it at a public place (even WDW) is no longer headline worthy so maybe they just don’t care.





LSUmiss said:


> More importantly individuals have a responsibility to keep themselves safe. So if something feels unsafe, perhaps you shouldn’t visit as you have stated.



Yeah, six feet is a minimum. You’re not magically protected if you stay six feet away and get 14mn59seconds/24hours exposure.

Disagree. Public health is not a personal choice. It is something that every individual and business needs to be involved in. Businesses have a moral responsibility to protect people’s health and life to a certain point. A pandemic requires different measures than normal times, some of which will hurt profits. It is not a personal feeling of being unsafe. The theme parks ARE creating unsafe environments based on the scientific data about the virus. The theme parks have changed their tune since July when they advertised they would keep everyone six feet apart- though the verbiage on the websites, signs, and audio recordings that state distancing is in place and expected of guests is still there. They are contradicting their own published policies.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/la-h...8Ap89yuJGJJK3J5jPulYh9DaUvFwQ2OmDSjnIR5YM41CY


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/la-h...8Ap89yuJGJJK3J5jPulYh9DaUvFwQ2OmDSjnIR5YM41CY


This one is normally a favorite of the family's, but we were really disappointed with the limited menu.  It was perhaps the most noticeable to us beyond the resort QS.  
Hope it, and others, can make a full return "soon."


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



Gonna go out on a limb and say some of those days will see extended hours between now and then. But the 2 weeks following March 6th are going to be our first real test gauge to see what crowds may look like this year


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


>


Do we think Jan hours are pretty set or is it likely they’ll increase?


----------



## J-Dog

only hope said:


> Yeah, six feet is a minimum. You’re not magically protected if you stay six feet away and get 14mn59seconds/24hours exposure.
> 
> Disagree. Public health is not a personal choice. It is something that every individual and business needs to be involved in. *Businesses have a moral responsibility to protect people’s health and life to a certain point.* A pandemic requires different measures than normal times, some of which will hurt profits. It is not a personal feeling of being unsafe. The theme parks ARE creating unsafe environments based on the scientific data about the virus. The theme parks have changed their tune since July when they advertised they would keep everyone six feet apart- though the verbiage on the websites, signs, and audio recordings that state distancing is in place and expected of guests is still there. They are contradicting their own published policies.



But until the point that an outbreak or "superspreader" event has been traced back to WDW, which hasn't happened yet, how can anyone say that Disney does NOT care about public health? It may be that some people's perception is that their social distancing is not adequate, but so far the data is not showing a problem.


----------



## LSUmiss

only hope said:


> Yeah, six feet is a minimum. You’re not magically protected if you stay six feet away and get 14mn59seconds/24hours exposure.
> 
> Disagree. Public health is not a personal choice. It is something that every individual and business needs to be involved in. Businesses have a moral responsibility to protect people’s health and life to a certain point. A pandemic requires different measures than normal times, some of which will hurt profits. It is not a personal feeling of being unsafe. The theme parks ARE creating unsafe environments based on the scientific data about the virus. The theme parks have changed their tune since July when they advertised they would keep everyone six feet apart- though the verbiage on the websites, signs, and audio recordings that state distancing is in place and expected of guests is still there. They are contradicting their own published policies.


In that regard, they’re creating an unsafe environment just by being open as the cdc said it’s one of the most dangerous activities ppl can do right now.


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> Do we think Jan hours are pretty set or is it likely they’ll increase?


Possibly a bit but I wouldn’t expect much change with the news today that select dining locations will move to weekends only. That shows they won’t be needed.


----------



## SaintsManiac

LSUmiss said:


> Do we think Jan hours are pretty set or is it likely they’ll increase?




Maybe for MLK weekend, but that would probably be it.


----------



## Mit88

LSUmiss said:


> Do we think Jan hours are pretty set or is it likely they’ll increase?



Probably more “set” than February and March. But if they start getting in a ton of hotel reservations, or parks reservations booked up, they could always extend the hours. They’ve extended hours almost every month from their original listings since September. But like I said earlier, especially without the Marathon, there’s not much down there to entice droves of people, so I’d say January is most likely going to stick to these hours, maybe certain parks will see extensions


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> Maybe for MLK weekend, but that would probably be it.


That’s when we are going so that’ll work


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Gonna go out on a limb and say some of those days will see extended hours between now and then. But the 2 weeks following March 6th are going to be our first real test gauge to see what crowds may look like this year


Forgive my ignorance, but why those weeks?  Honest question.

Easter is mid April, so won’t we have spring breakers until then, in various amounts?  The rest of what’s in my head is a little OT, but I’m wishfully hoping we’re in a place that might entice some fence-riders to book or keep travel plans again after Easter.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why those weeks?  Honest question.
> 
> Easter is mid April, so won’t we have spring breakers until then, in various amounts?  The rest of what’s in my head is a little OT, but I’m wishfully hoping we’re in a place that might entice some fence-riders to book or keep travel plans again after Easter.


Many schools have set Easter breaks especially colleges. Many have those in March.


----------



## midnight star

sullivan.kscott said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why those weeks?  Honest question.
> 
> Easter is mid April, so won’t we have spring breakers until then, in various amounts?  The rest of what’s in my head is a little OT, but I’m wishfully hoping we’re in a place that might entice some fence-riders to book or keep travel plans again after Easter.


Some spring breaks are in march.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Anyone heard anything more about the no free magic bands after Jan 1?

We're staying at AKL in January; when I went on to just see if they'd let me still order a band, the plain color ones were now $5. I have no less than 400000 bands so we skipped paying for one.

Then last week I got a ship notification for magic bands. Went into my account and they have mailed us gray bands for that stay 

Hadn't heard any changes mentioned but I really thought they were not sending anything now, not that they would send you gray if you refused to pay $5 for a color.


----------



## rteetz

Aimeedyan said:


> Anyone heard anything more about the no free magic bands after Jan 1?
> 
> We're staying at AKL in January; when I went on to just see if they'd let me still order a band, the plain color ones were now $5. I have no less than 400000 bands so we skipped paying for one.
> 
> Then last week I got a ship notification for magic bands. Went into my account and they have mailed us gray bands for that stay
> 
> Hadn't heard any changes mentioned but I really thought they were not sending anything now, not that they would send you gray if you refused to pay $5 for a color.


They are sending emails to guests now too that they are not going to get free magicbands. You just got lucky I guess.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/spea...gp-kmwwOmdjcW2PYDjL_bQyUtChDvn3Nlnk3Gqyr68ZOw


----------



## CarolynFH

sullivan.kscott said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but why those weeks?  Honest question.
> 
> Easter is mid April, so won’t we have spring breakers until then, in various amounts?  The rest of what’s in my head is a little OT, but I’m wishfully hoping we’re in a place that might entice some fence-riders to book or keep travel plans again after Easter.


Most school districts in Texas have Spring Break those two weeks. The universities too - except many of them have cancelled SB for 2021.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

midnight star said:


> Some spring breaks are in march.


Thanks. MT’s is 3/6-3/13, but when we lived in Cincinnati it always seemed to tie to Easter week, probably because of the strength and size of religious private education there.


----------



## Mit88

sullivan.kscott said:


> Thanks. MT’s is 3/6-3/13, but when we lived in Cincinnati it always seemed to tie to Easter week, probably because of the strength and size of religious private education there.



Usually the grade school breaks tie in with Easter. But the last couple of years you’ve seen crowds grow exponentially right around St Paddy’s for the college breaks. Mid-September and Mid-March have the big newest busy season at Disney and Universal


----------



## yulilin3

To help spread the crowds out Sea World  will be performing the fireworks show 4 times on NYE.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they would do something that they thought was a bad idea. They clearly know what they are doing, they’ve been doing it for a long time. I don’t think they will be opening as normal either. It is likely a phased approach with limited offerings. A place that is supposed to be a happy place for critically ill kids is likely a place that has consulted medical experts on this as well.


cam not remember the name mentioned but one was mentioned when I read her letter. for some of these kids it is now or never. the kids doctors have to sign off on any trip or at least that was true when my 2  grandsons had their trips there


----------



## runjulesrun

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/spea...gp-kmwwOmdjcW2PYDjL_bQyUtChDvn3Nlnk3Gqyr68ZOw


Doesn't say if they are two way speakers but I hope so. I always feel so bad for CMs who are trying to hear what I'm trying to say through my mask + plexiglass.


----------



## Leight19

rteetz said:


> The Mara at AKL is showing breakfast hours for Dec. 23 - Jan. 2nd.


Don’t want to get my hopes up but traveling in January and Mara being open (or any jambo food really) is my Christmas wish haha. Here’s to hoping this plays out and isn’t a system glitch.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> This one is normally a favorite of the family's, but we were really disappointed with the limited menu.  It was perhaps the most noticeable to us beyond the resort QS.
> Hope it, and others, can make a full return "soon."


I was so excited to try that but when I got look at that limited menu- yikes. We passed.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

gottalovepluto said:


> I was so excited to try that but when I got look at that limited menu- yikes. We passed.


If it comes back to 2019 offerings, it was worth it for desserts alone. Some pretty innovative flans and cheesecakes for the discerning Midwesterner 

A pretty good bar, too, but La Cava and Choza are still open so nothing overly innovative there.


----------



## Wreckem

only hope said:


> Yeah, six feet is a minimum. You’re not magically protected if you stay six feet away and get 14mn59seconds/24hours exposure.
> 
> Disagree. Public health is not a personal choice. It is something that every individual and business needs to be involved in. Businesses have a moral responsibility to protect people’s health and life to a certain point. A pandemic requires different measures than normal times, some of which will hurt profits. It is not a personal feeling of being unsafe. The theme parks ARE creating unsafe environments based on the scientific data about the virus. The theme parks have changed their tune since July when they advertised they would keep everyone six feet apart- though the verbiage on the websites, signs, and audio recordings that state distancing is in place and expected of guests is still there. They are contradicting their own published policies.



The rest of the world uses 1m or 3 feet not six.

Also ventilation is found to be more important than masks or distancing. There is no scientific basis to sit people six feet apart on a fast moving outdoor rides. Airplanes aren’t having outbreaks and they are all in a steel tube less than even 2 feet apart.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

runjulesrun said:


> Doesn't say if they are two way speakers but I hope so. I always feel so bad for CMs who are trying to hear what I'm trying to say through my mask + plexiglass.



Maybe this will prevent people from sticking their head UNDER the plexiglass to talk to CMs like I saw multiple people do on our trip.


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Maybe this will prevent people from sticking their head UNDER the plexiglass to talk to CMs like I saw multiple people do on our trip.


WHAT


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> WHAT



One dude did this in one of those plastic barriers where there’s just like a little box cut out to pass food and cards... My son and I were behind him in line like uhhhhhh..

Someone’s gonna end up getting their head stuck like Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## Heather07438

Aimeedyan said:


> Anyone heard anything more about the no free magic bands after Jan 1?
> 
> We're staying at AKL in January; when I went on to just see if they'd let me still order a band, the plain color ones were now $5. I have no less than 400000 bands so we skipped paying for one.
> 
> Then last week I got a ship notification for magic bands. Went into my account and they have mailed us gray bands for that stay
> 
> Hadn't heard any changes mentioned but I really thought they were not sending anything now, not that they would send you gray if you refused to pay $5 for a color.


That's odd.  Not sure but may have been your timing. 

Was your trip booked before June 2020 (which had the cutoff date for placing free MB orders for resort stays after Jan 1, 2021)?  And did you go onto the MB page and poke around without sending an order before that cutoff date?  Maybe that triggered the system to automatically grandfather you and send free MBs.

Our upcoming split stay qualified us for 2 sets of MBs.  We ordered one set before the cutoff, those included free plain MBs. More recently we ordered the other set: 1 plain MB for $5 and 2 upgraded MBs.


----------



## JoJoGirl

rteetz said:


> They are sending emails to guests now too that they are not going to get free magicbands. You just got lucky I guess.



I received the following email today confirming that complimentary Magic Bands will not be provided for our late January trip:
​

​






​

​
​
*Important Reminder About Your Upcoming Stay*

Your _Walt Disney World_ vacation is right around the corner and we can’t wait to welcome you here! But before you go, we wanted to send you this helpful reminder.

_MagicBands_ will no longer be provided complimentary to _Disney Resort_ hotel Guests with arrivals beginning January 1, 2021. For _Disney Resort_ hotel room entry, Theme Park entry and charging purchases to your hotel room with a valid credit card, you may use a Key To The World card (provided at the Front Desk). Or, you may use a _MagicBand_ from a past visit (view potential limitations) or purchase a _MagicBand_ prearrival. For more about these options click here.

In addition, we highly recommend using our Online Check-In/Direct-to-Room service, which allows you to get to the fun faster with real-time, room-ready updates. Sign up for room ready notifications and use the _MyDisneyExperience _app as a digital room key to enter your _Disney Resort_ hotel room. The app is also a great tool to help you plan before and during your visit.

Thanks for your time. See ya real soon!​


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/hara...7Bv8SXbxPuS3Wxdy0G3RDlFdcSo_ASUUCa-lG3OcmE7vw





rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/la-h...8Ap89yuJGJJK3J5jPulYh9DaUvFwQ2OmDSjnIR5YM41CY


I’d expect to see many more stories like these in the coming weeks, unfortunately. Bookings for January and February are not shaping up to be what they were hoping for.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

andyman8 said:


> I’d expect to see many more stories like these in the coming weeks, unfortunately. Bookings for January and February are not shaping up to be what they were hoping for.



Unfortunately, the measures they’ve relaxed recently made so many headlines which isn’t a great way to appeal to folks that may have been on the fence about a visit. According to the scientists that run our college pandemic task force we’re gonna likely see another big surge in January. (Aren’t we still in one? Who knows haha) All that together isn’t gonna be too enticing to make the trip... 

And also... limited hours, limited offerings hanging around for a bit yet.... I am really hoping to see later hours in the summer. That was the one thing I had a hard time with. Our typical routine is to rope drop, take a break, and hit the night running.


----------



## skeeter31

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9069289/United-CDC-looks-death-man-flight-Florida.html

So I woke up to this article today about a man with COVID symptoms dying mid flight between Orlando and Los Angeles (plane had to emergency land in New Orleans). How long until the headlines change to mention Disney?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wreckem said:


> *The rest of the world uses 1m or 3 feet not six.*
> 
> Also ventilation is found to be more important than masks or distancing. There is no scientific basis to sit people six feet apart on a fast moving outdoor rides. Airplanes aren’t having outbreaks and they are all in a steel tube less than even 2 feet apart.


All signs in ON, Canada are 2M or 6’


----------



## rteetz

skeeter31 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9069289/United-CDC-looks-death-man-flight-Florida.html
> 
> So I woke up to this article today about a man with COVID symptoms dying mid flight between Orlando and Los Angeles (plane had to emergency land in New Orleans). How long until the headlines change to mention Disney?


This story was on twitter earlier this week. I don’t believe they’ve confirmed whether or not he had covid yet. Also hard to say where he would have got it and how long he may have had it.


----------



## yulilin3

TikiTikiFan said:


> Unfortunately, the measures they’ve relaxed recently made so many headlines which isn’t a great way to appeal to folks that may have been on the fence about a visit. According to the scientists that run our college pandemic task force we’re gonna likely see another big surge in January. (Aren’t we still in one? Who knows haha) All that together isn’t gonna be too enticing to make the trip...
> *
> And also... limited hours, limited offerings hanging around for a bit yet.... I am really hoping to see later hours in the summer.* That was the one thing I had a hard time with. Our typical routine is to rope drop, take a break, and hit the night running.


the problem is that these go along with guest demand. If guests are not coming they will not extend hours and offerings thus making guests, like you, not want to come. It's a vicious circle


----------



## brockash

skeeter31 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9069289/United-CDC-looks-death-man-flight-Florida.html
> 
> So I woke up to this article today about a man with COVID symptoms dying mid flight between Orlando and Los Angeles (plane had to emergency land in New Orleans). How long until the headlines change to mention Disney?


It'd probably be helpful and more genuine to wait until there's an actual medical examiner's report.  This info. is coming from some passengers and even if they're being honest about what they heard/saw; the symptoms of Covid are so similar to thousands of other medical conditions; that it's nothing to go off of.  Maybe he did, maybe he didn't, obviously if he had any symptoms he shouldn't have been flying; but I'll wait to go crazy about it until we know it actually happened.


----------



## brockash

yulilin3 said:


> the problem is that these go along with guest demand. If guests are not coming they will not extend hours and offerings thus making guests, like you, not want to come. It's a vicious circle


And basically becomes a game of whi can hold out the longest.  Obviously for Disney; it's ideal for them to offer the very least they can while still making some money.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> the problem is that these go along with guest demand. If guests are not coming they will not extend hours and offerings thus making guests, like you, not want to come. It's a vicious circle



This.  We had our trip back in October, partly because we had been planning it for almost a year, partly because we needed a break, and partly to experience WDW during a pandemic with the limited offerings and safety measures so we have a frame of reference for any future trips.   While we were glad to have gone, we have no reason to rush back anytime soon.  While the lack of nighttime shows and parties could be influencing our decision, I think what bothered us more was the rather recent (at the time) expanded hours, QS offerings, etc. reserved for weekends (Fri-Sun).  We usually go for 9-11 days trips, with most of these falling on weekdays - so that fact that most of our days would have fewer park hours and QS choices (especially those at the EPCOT festival food booths) puts a damper on our returning for an extended trip anytime soon.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9069289/United-CDC-looks-death-man-flight-Florida.html
> 
> So I woke up to this article today about a man with COVID symptoms dying mid flight between Orlando and Los Angeles (plane had to emergency land in New Orleans). How long until the headlines change to mention Disney?


I saw this yesterday on our local news b/c they landed here. But it didn’t say where the flight was from.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340111644475723776


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340327353029971973


----------



## TikiTikiFan

rpb718 said:


> This.  We had our trip back in October, partly because we had been planning it for almost a year, partly because we needed a break, and partly to experience WDW during a pandemic with the limited offerings and safety measures so we have a frame of reference for any future trips.   While we were glad to have gone, we have no reason to rush back anytime soon.  While the lack of nighttime shows and parties could be influencing our decision, I think what bothered us more was the rather recent (at the time) expanded hours, QS offerings, etc. reserved for weekends (Fri-Sun).  We usually go for 9-11 days trips, with most of these falling on weekdays - so that fact that most of our days would have fewer park hours and QS choices (especially those at the EPCOT festival food booths) puts a damper on our returning for an extended trip anytime soon.



Similar thoughts over here. We came in November and had a great time but I’m not sure how eager I am to return unless they expand offerings. I’m aiming for summer with the hopes things will be better but if hours/experiences are still really limited... I might wait.

Like even staying on site is a let down... no bags picked up via magical express, no resort package delivery... it’s those little things too. I was bummed about that.


----------



## Lewisc

rteetz said:


> This story was on twitter earlier this week. I don’t believe they’ve confirmed whether or not he had covid yet. Also hard to say where he would have got it and how long he may have had it.


FWIW The report is a passenger in the vicinity of the passenger claimed to have heard the passengers wife tell EMTs her husband had tested positive and had symptoms including loss of taste and smell.

I don't think there is a Covid exception to HIPPA.  I'd be surprised if we get an official statement, either way. I have no doubt other passengers, if contacted--contact tracing, will go public.


----------



## anthony2k7

Wreckem said:


> The rest of the world uses 1m or 3 feet not six.
> 
> Also ventilation is found to be more important than masks or distancing. There is no scientific basis to sit people six feet apart on a fast moving outdoor rides. Airplanes aren’t having outbreaks and they are all in a steel tube less than even 2 feet apart.


Not true. Uk it’s 2 meters, or 1+ with masks or dividers/shields. I think quite a few countries focus on it should be 2m where possible.


----------



## anthony2k7

Hope our new uk strain doesn’t reach you guys in USA. 70% more infectious.


----------



## Noparking

Damn I was hoping social distancing on lines would be something that would last forever. I hate when they cram me up a strangers *** pandemic or not. TRASH


----------



## Wreckem

Social distancing is still happening in lines. 

Ride vehicles are launching single party per row every row filled for the most part.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

LSUmiss said:


> I saw this yesterday on our local news b/c they landed here. But it didn’t say where the flight was from.


See the title:


> Man with 'clear' COVID symptoms DIES on United flight from *Orlando* to LA sparking fury that he was allowed to board as airline works with CDC to track 179 passengers


----------



## chicagoshannon

I know this is yesterday's news but I need to get it out of my system.  OMG Disney ENOUGH with the plexiglass.  You're already ruined several rides with this (I'm looking at you the Land boat ride as the worst offender).

Also, I feel like I"m in a coffin each time I get in line for the Mexico boat ride.

I'll never understand why they keep coming up with things to make it less desirable to visit!


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> I know this is yesterday's news but I need to get it out of my system.  OMG Disney ENOUGH with the plexiglass.  You're already ruined several rides with this (I'm looking at you the Land boat ride as the worst offender).
> 
> Also, I feel like I"m in a coffin each time I get in line for the Mexico boat ride.
> 
> I'll never understand why they keep coming up with things to make it less desirable to visit!


Because we are in the middle of a pandemic and taking measure to keep people safe but also operate efficiently.


----------



## jlwhitney

anthony2k7 said:


> Hope our new uk strain doesn’t reach you guys in USA. 70% more infectious.



There has been a strain that is more transmissiable  in the us for awhile now. They have yet to say what the strain is in the uk and it may very well be the same as here already.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Betty Rohrer said:


> cam not remember the name mentioned but one was mentioned when I read her letter. for some of these kids it is now or never. the kids doctors have to sign off on any trip or at least that was true when my 2  grandsons had their trips there


My BIL went on a trip sponsored by an organization like Make a Wish, but for adults. He passed one month later. I know others in his travel group also passed not long after. It truly was a now or never situation; and he was able to make memories for his son. I certainly won't judge families who choose to go to GKTW - I'm sure they are taking as many precautions as they can, will travel with the guidance and advice from their physicians, and none of us have insight into their circumstances.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Jennasis said:


> Wow...this seems like a monumentally bad idea.  Of course I want the village to be up and running, but it really seems like a very very bad idea.


Not your terminally ill child.  Honestly I would tell you (if I were going through that and thank God I'm not) to mind your own business. It's a different world they are trying to survive in.  Most likely with a much different comfort level when it comes to mortality.


----------



## jlwhitney

Oldnewfan said:


> Not your terminally ill child.  Honestly I would tell you (if I were going through that and thank God I'm not) to mind your own business. It's a different world they are trying to survive in.  Most likely with a much different comfort level when it comes to mortality.



I agree! To the family with a child that Only has a few months to a year left and no idea what day their quality of life with turn the thought of having that special trip is worth it. 

To the ones that feel like they have time since not all kids that go there are terminally ill they may choose to wait.


----------



## mattpeto

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/beaches-cream-to-go-counter-to-close-soon/
Sure it’s temporary.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Nevermind! Realized Beaches & Cream window news already shared.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mattpeto said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/beaches-cream-to-go-counter-to-close-soon/
> Sure it’s temporary.



I think so too. From a thread on Facebook it sounded like it has been a zoo at the to go window lately and difficult to distance with the limited space. I’d think it would return after holiday crowds go down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think so too. From a thread on Facebook it sounded like it has been a zoo at the to go window lately and difficult to distance with the limited space. I’d think it would return after holiday crowds go down.



Ah thanks, I was wondering why they would close a outside, but I go place thinking that is better for social distancing but if people are crowding around it then that obviously is not great.

Seems like they could come with something besides just closing it though (mobile ordering or something?)


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/beaches-cream-to-go-counter-to-close-soon/
> Sure it’s temporary.



Yeah - we had an 8:30PM ADR there back in mid-October and saw the outside line then.  I can't imagine how bad it had gotten since.


----------



## mattpeto

rpb718 said:


> Yeah - we had an 8:30PM ADR there back in mid-October and saw the outside line then.  I can't imagine how bad it had gotten since.



Especially with park limited hours and no Ample Hills.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340694366545989638


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340694366545989638



Hmm - Universal reaches capacity this past weekend but as far as I remember WDW has not.


----------



## Wendy12

mattpeto said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/beaches-cream-to-go-counter-to-close-soon/
> Sure it’s temporary.



Just seeing this news   Terrible timing! We are at Yacht Club and I agreed to ice cream for dinner tonight. I’m going to be in trouble with my kids. Ugh!!


----------



## Dis_Yoda

Wendy12 said:


> Just seeing this news   Terrible timing! We are at Yacht Club and I agreed to ice cream for dinner tonight. I’m going to be in trouble with my kids. Ugh!!


You can get Ice Cream at the Fountain at the Dolphin!


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> Hmm - Universal reaches capacity this past weekend but as far as I remember WDW has not.


maybe because WDW has increased it a bit


----------



## Mit88

xuxa777 said:


> maybe because WDW has increased it a bit



There’s also 4 parks vs 2. I don’t think Disney surpassed Universal in capacity % either


----------



## Mit88

With the new relief bill approved, I wouldnt be surprised if we see Disney offer some deals here over the next few weeks to take advantage of that


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> With the new relief bill approved, I wouldnt be surprised if we see Disney offer some deals here over the next few weeks to take advantage of that


Well it’s agreed on, nothing has passed

If they pass it...
I would be surprised to see something triggered by that. Imho their problem isn’t that people feel poor, it’s that they aren’t interested in going to Disney World period. A half-of-what-we-got-last-time stimulus check won’t change that feeling.


----------



## jlwhitney

gottalovepluto said:


> Well it’s agreed on, nothing has passed
> 
> If they pass it...
> I would be surprised to see something triggered by that. Imho their problem isn’t that people feel poor, it’s that they aren’t interested in going to Disney World period. A half-of-what-we-got-last-time stimulus check won’t change that feeling.



I agree. I live 2.5 hours away and the majority of friends and people I know that have annual passes aren’t renewing them till things are normal. They are making the best of it now but when they expire they are fine being done and doing other things.


----------



## Wreckem

rpb718 said:


> Hmm - Universal reaches capacity this past weekend but as far as I remember WDW has not.



There are blackout dates for several Disney APs universals buy a ticket get in the rest of the year tickets are good through Dec 24.

Epcot was dead on Saturday. I’ll let you know how busy DHS this morning.


----------



## Wreckem

Sucks. Not a fan of the current boarding system for Rise. It went instantaneous lot this morning. Wasn’t able to get one. Last year I was easily able to get it multiple times.


----------



## rteetz

Wreckem said:


> Sucks. Not a fan of the current boarding system for Rise. It went instantaneous lot this morning. Wasn’t able to get one. Last year I was easily able to get it multiple times.


Definitely try your luck at 2PM again.


----------



## Wreckem

rteetz said:


> Definitely try your luck at 2PM again.


Yeah going to try before heading to lunch. The boarding passes are set to open back up at 1pm eastern. We have 1:30 lunch at beaches and cream.


----------



## rteetz

Wreckem said:


> Yeah going to try before heading to lunch. The boarding passes are set to open back up at 1pm eastern. We have 1:30 lunch at beaches and cream.


You’re right I forgot about the switch which started yesterday.


----------



## yulilin3

Christmas week has arrived

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341050456450150400


----------



## Wreckem

yulilin3 said:


> Christmas week has arrived
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341050456450150400



It seems far busier than Disney. We are on site and Universal. The waits yesterday for sure were higher than any we have seen at Disney. So far the waits At Disney seem to be inflated. Not sure if Universal are inflated as we have Express and zero waits.

Honestly DHS right now feels a lot like Universal at Capacity yesterday.


----------



## rteetz

More Adventures by Disney Departures Suspended


----------



## JJB123

Hi- we are on our vacation right now. There are definitely people going through on FP. Does anyone know what the deal is? 
Yes- wait times are long and the app line times are pretty spot on.


----------



## skeeter31

JJB123 said:


> Hi- we are on our vacation right now. There are definitely people going through on FP. Does anyone know what the deal is?
> Yes- wait times are long and the app line times are pretty spot on.


Disability passes, rider swap, VIP tours, and Club 33 are using FP lines.


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Rider Swap (people with small kids who arent big enough to ride (one parent still has to wait in standby first go around)), VIP tours (very expensive guided tours) and DAS Passes (Folks who have a disability that wait in a virtual line) are using the FP lines right now.


----------



## JJB123

gotcha! Thanks for the response!


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> More Adventures by Disney Departures Suspended



Is there a difference between being "suspended" vs. "cancelled"?  The article makes no distinction only that this excludes specific ones that are still on.  To me "suspended" means they aren't selling any more for the others not specifically listed but they will still happen for the current groups who already purchased, whereas "cancelled" means the others aren't going to happen.


----------



## Wreckem

Managed to get one. And still make it for my 1pm reservations at Beaches and Cream with a minute left on the 15 minute grace period. Return time is approx. 4:00pm. Just hope Rose continues running well.


----------



## LSUmiss

Just heard a dr from Johns Hopkins on the radio say that it’s going to be hard for employers to require employees to get Covid vaccine b/c it’s only been approved by fda for emergency use so it’s not “fully licensed” by fda yet. I know we had been discussing if wdw might require it for employees & guests. Based on this. I would say definitely not.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

LSUmiss said:


> Just heard a dr from Johns Hopkins on the radio say that it’s going to be hard for employers to require employees to get Covid vaccine b/c it’s only been approved by fda for emergency use so it’s not “fully licensed” by fda yet. I know we had been discussing if wdw might require it for employees & guests. Based on this. I would say definitely not.



I work for a hospital and it is not mandatory and they’ve stated it will not be mandatory. I take that to mean YET but who knows. But I think if hospitals aren’t making it mandatory private businesses won’t be anytime soon.


----------



## leahgoogle

chicagoshannon said:


> I know this is yesterday's news but I need to get it out of my system.  OMG Disney ENOUGH with the plexiglass.  You're already ruined several rides with this (I'm looking at you the Land boat ride as the worst offender).
> 
> Also, I feel like I"m in a coffin each time I get in line for the Mexico boat ride.
> 
> I'll never understand why they keep coming up with things to make it less desirable to visit!


The Big Thunder cue was the worst when I went in the heat in October! There was no air-flow and it was sooooo hot!!!


----------



## Farro

Did you guys see this? Someone linked this on the restaurant board.

 For those of us who need our fried shrimp fix.... 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...land-terrace-with-columbia-harbor-house-menu/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Did you guys see this? Someone linked this on the restaurant board.
> 
> For those of us who need our fried shrimp fix....
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...land-terrace-with-columbia-harbor-house-menu/



It had been announced a while ago it would opena nd mentioned food items that would be there - but they didn't specifically say "serving your Columbia Harbor Favorites" until now


----------



## Farro

Gideon's Bakehouse...

I read something that just chilled me to the bone...they run out of cookies during the day!!! 

Our plan is to get a few on our arrival day to keep in the room - does anyone know if the Disney Springs location will be allowing the pre-order? Website says to pre-order the day before to make sure you get what you want.

I'll put on my list for day before travel - order cookies!


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Gideon's Bakehouse...
> 
> I read something that just chilled me to the bone...they run out of cookies during the day!!!
> 
> Our plan is to get a few on our arrival day to keep in the room - does anyone know if the Disney Springs location will be allowing the pre-order? Website says to pre-order the day before to make sure you get what you want.
> 
> I'll put on my list for day before travel - order cookies!


Yep they run out regularly but it also can depend on type.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Yep they run out regularly but it also can depend on type.



Oh man. I want the peanut butter one.

Do I really change my second day morning plans to try and get a cookie?  
Yes, yes I do....


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Oh man. I want the peanut butter one.
> 
> Do I really change my second day morning plans to try and get a cookie?
> Yes, yes I do....



Says on the web they deliver...


----------



## KBoopaloo

The newly built Flamingo Crossing apartment complex that was meant for the College Program is now leasing to other cast members and Disney Operating Participants - presumably they are trying to make some money while the CP is still not happening. If you go to their website you’ll see that they are run by a company that specifically runs student based housing. 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CJEUWX_gRo9/


----------



## osufeth24

I had their andes mint and choc chip last week.  First time having Gideons (I just dont feel like driving up that way).  Sooooo good


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?



Have you seen the peanut butter cookie? I can't imagine how it would NOT be good!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Have you seen the peanut butter cookie? I can't imagine how it would NOT be good!



lot's of Disney desserts look good but taste awful - thus my question


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?


I don't like Sprinkles - yet my whole family goes and gets a bunch of cupcakes every time we are at Disney... I don't see the appeal. Gideons is actually good. I've only had their chocolate chip cookies, but it was great! I normally don't like to buy cookies as I make great ones, so don't find it worth it. Theirs stays a bit like dough in the middle and the salt is perfect to counteract all the sweetness.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> lot's of Disney desserts look good but taste awful - thus my question



Don't shatter my dreams!


----------



## Aimeedyan

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?



I think they are very good. We have been to their original location, which has a big following that aren't just Disney people, and it was worth the hassle. 

I agree that a lot of Disney stuff is popular just because it's at Disney, not because it's actually good.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> I don't like Sprinkles - yet my whole family goes and gets a bunch of cupcakes every time we are at Disney... I don't see the appeal. Gideons is actually good. I've only had their chocolate chip cookies, but it was great! I normally don't like to buy cookies as I make great ones, so don't find it worth it. Theirs stays a bit like dough in the middle and the salt is perfect to counteract all the sweetness.



that is how I like my cookies so sounds like this is worth trying

Thanks!

@Farro - the dream is still alive!!!


----------



## Mit88

Moff Gideon’s Bakehouse will consistently have a longer line the first week they’re open (maybe more) than any ride throughout the 4 parks.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?


Gideons isn't a national chain like Sprinkles. They have one store locally this is their second. Previously they would sell pre-packaged cookies at Polite Pig.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> lot's of Disney desserts look good but taste awful - thus my question



I know what you mean.  There's a part of me that wishes Disney would just create ornament versions of all their special cupcakes because in many cases they may be better used as ornaments instead of eaten as food.


----------



## Nlfm432010

KBoopaloo said:


> The newly built Flamingo Crossing apartment complex that was meant for the College Program is now leasing to other cast members and Disney Operating Participants - presumably they are trying to make some money while the CP is still not happening. If you go to their website you’ll see that they are run by a company that specifically runs student based housing.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJEUWX_gRo9/


This is great and so needed!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## CarolynFH

KBoopaloo said:


> The newly built Flamingo Crossing apartment complex that was meant for the College Program is now leasing to other cast members and Disney Operating Participants - presumably they are trying to make some money while the CP is still not happening. If you go to their website you’ll see that they are run by a company that specifically runs student based housing.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJEUWX_gRo9/


I’m glad the complex won’t sit vacant, but this signals to me that Disney doesn’t expect to restart the CP for a very long time. That makes me sad.


----------



## Jennasis

Sprinkles cupcakes were the biggest letdown ever.

Gideon's cookie...was kind of overwhelming.  It was almost too good?  It was so sweet.  Delicious.  But just over the top.  I will of course need to have another one when they open.  My favorite cookie in the World is the triple chocolate chip one at th Norway Bakery.  It is divine.


----------



## Jennasis

Mit88 said:


> Moff Gideon’s Bakehouse will consistently have a longer line the first week they’re open (maybe more) than any ride throughout the 4 parks.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Moff Gideon’s Bakehouse will consistently have a longer line the first week they’re open (maybe more) than any ride throughout the 4 parks.



I've just been told I'm not allowed to trip plan around a cookie.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

Farro said:


> I've just been told I'm not allowed to trip plan around a cookie.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CarolynFH said:


> I’m glad the complex won’t sit vacant, but this signals to me that Disney doesn’t expect to restart the CP for a very long time. That makes me sad.


I can’t imagine CP will be viable until all CP participants are vaccinated (which is at a minimum 1 year from now as long as they are from “developed” countries imho, longer for others). Whether Disney even needs CP employees a year from now is a whole other can of worms.


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> I've just been told I'm not allowed to trip plan around a cookie.



Good. Tell Micky you’re planning the trip around MULTIPLE cookies.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I've just been told I'm not allowed to trip plan around a cookie.



I'm in the planning stages of developing a mask with a cookie pocket sewn on the inside for just these types of emergencies.


----------



## Mit88

Jennasis said:


> View attachment 545233





now run before Disney fans get mad that it’s yet another IP tie in to something they love


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?


Sprinkles =most overrated expensive cupcake


----------



## AvidDisReader

My go to spot for cookies/pastries is in The France Pavilion, Les Halles Boulangerie.   It makes me so sad when I see all those wonderful selections and knowing that I am Diabetic and have to be Very careful to take just one per trip.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is Gideons actually good or is this something like Sprinkles where people say it is good but it really isn't anything special?



I think they’re really really good. Gideon’s used to deliver fresh sea salt chocolate chip cookies to Polite Pig twice a day. We snagged one once and it was really good!

Sprinkles cupcakes is just like any old cupcake, IMO.


----------



## hertamaniac

KBoopaloo said:


> The newly built Flamingo Crossing apartment complex that was meant for the College Program is now leasing to other cast members and Disney Operating Participants - presumably they are trying to make some money while the CP is still not happening. If you go to their website you’ll see that they are run by a company that specifically runs student based housing.



I haven't driven over there in months, but wonder if they have built the eateries there.  Last I heard, they were planning on more quick service and economical dining.


----------



## rteetz

https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/22/speci..._Ah_60UxK_NzH55WLOcSpkVOG7EUn396X-Rt3cpjaYaEc


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> https://dvcfan.com/2020/12/22/speci..._Ah_60UxK_NzH55WLOcSpkVOG7EUn396X-Rt3cpjaYaEc


Anyone else think it’s odd you can’t book this til or the other ticket/package offer til 1/5? I’m wondering if they’re going to raise ticket prices first.


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone else think it’s odd you can’t book this til or the other ticket/package offer til 1/5? I’m wondering if they’re going to raise ticket prices first.


No I think it’s just 1/3 and 1/4 are big check out dates for the holiday season, so start this offer after that.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> No I think it’s just 1/3 and 1/4 are big check out dates for the holiday season, so start this offer after that.


No I get why the offers start then. But seems off it can’t be booked now for then.


----------



## atricks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341402928679153669
These Universal capacity hits are getting earlier and earlier in the day (a full 40 minutes earlier than yesterday), I suspect the days just after Christmas it might approach the point where the park is officially open for 0-30 minutes before it reaches capacity.   Just fair warning to anyone attempting to go, get there EARLY!


----------



## skeeter31

LSUmiss said:


> No I get why the offers start then. But seems off it can’t be booked now for then.


Oh I didn’t read it that way. The article says members are now eligible to book that, so I assume they can book it. I wouldn’t know as we have APs so even if I went to book a DVC trip right now I wouldn’t even be able to try it.


----------



## LSUmiss

skeeter31 said:


> Oh I didn’t read it that way. The article says members are now eligible to book that, so I assume they can book it. I wouldn’t know as we have APs so even if I went to book a DVC trip right now I wouldn’t even be able to try it.


I don’t know about the DVC offer, but the package offer says check back 1/5 to start booking.


----------



## Farro

Any thoughts as to why Universal seems to be consistently hitting capacity everyday this week and Disney is not?

Disney has more parks?

Universal seems less strict? (even though they aren't, but their policies aren't focused on as much)

Disney has less offerings in park?

Universal is attracting the locals?


----------



## kylenne

Farro said:


> Any thoughts as to why Universal seems to be consistently hitting capacity everyday this week and Disney is not?
> 
> Disney has more parks?
> 
> Universal seems less strict? (even though they aren't, but their policies aren't focused on as much)
> 
> Disney has less offerings in park?
> 
> Universal is attracting the locals?



Tbh my guess is that Uni has less overall capacity than Disney. WDW has 4 parks to spread people out in.


----------



## runjulesrun

Farro said:


> Any thoughts as to why Universal seems to be consistently hitting capacity everyday this week and Disney is not?
> 
> Disney has more parks?
> 
> Universal seems less strict? (even though they aren't, but their policies aren't focused on as much)
> 
> Disney has less offerings in park?
> 
> Universal is attracting the locals?


I've wondered the same thing. My guess is locals but it's just a guess based on nothing.


----------



## Farro

kylenne said:


> Tbh my guess is that Uni has less overall capacity than Disney. WDW has 4 parks to spread people out in.





runjulesrun said:


> I've wondered the same thing. My guess is locals but it's just a guess based on nothing.



I'm also wondering if all the cuts around the holidays had something to do with it. It was much discussed, we all know - job cuts, entertainment cuts, Christmas stuff - and while Universal probably made some cuts to entertainment, etc., I sure haven't heard about it very much.

Perhaps people feel Universal has more to offer as far as "holiday" stuff this year?


----------



## Leight19

skeeter31 said:


> Oh I didn’t read it that way. The article says members are now eligible to book that, so I assume they can book it. I wouldn’t know as we have APs so even if I went to book a DVC trip right now I wouldn’t even be able to try it.


Just to confirm I called last week to see if I could apply to my upcoming dvc trip and was told they can’t be booked until the 5th.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> Any thoughts as to why Universal seems to be consistently hitting capacity everyday this week and Disney is not?
> 
> Disney has more parks?
> 
> Universal seems less strict? (even though they aren't, but their policies aren't focused on as much)
> 
> Disney has less offerings in park?
> 
> Universal is attracting the locals?



Disney has more people on blackout dates than universal also.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> Any thoughts as to why Universal seems to be consistently hitting capacity everyday this week and Disney is not?
> 
> Disney has more parks?
> 
> Universal seems less strict? (even though they aren't, but their policies aren't focused on as much)
> 
> Disney has less offerings in park?
> 
> Universal is attracting the locals?


One major difference is that Disney requires Park Pass reservations, and Universal does not. 

I'm guessing that the crowds right now are still mostly locals, and since Disney is reserving a big chunk of capacity for resort guests and non-AP ticket sales, and Universal isn't, it's much easier for locals to head to Universal. Not to mention no required reservations means Universal APs can just decide to head to the parks day-of, where that's much tougher to do for Disney APs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> No I get why the offers start then. But seems off it can’t be booked now for then.


Could have to do with staffing levels in the call centers?


----------



## atricks

SMRT-1 said:


> One major difference is that Disney requires Park Pass reservations, and Universal does not.
> 
> I'm guessing that the crowds right now are still mostly locals, and since Disney is reserving a big chunk of capacity for resort guests and non-AP ticket sales, and Universal isn't, it's much easier for locals to head to Universal. Not to mention no required reservations means Universal APs can just decide to head to the parks day-of, where that's much tougher to do for Disney APs.



Just by doing the parking garage plate scan, there's way more out of state folks than you would probably think right now.  Some considerable distances (Saw 4 California plates, several from AZ, and a bunch from the SE), last time I went (last weekend) it was approaching 40% out of state.  Enough long distance ones that it makes me think there's more than a few folks doing a cross country road trips this year that may have not before.


----------



## Lewisc

Aren't guests staying at Universal guaranteed park admission? Is the park open to resort guests when its closed for capacity.

Some of the out if state plates are rental cars.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> I'm also wondering if all the cuts around the holidays had something to do with it. It was much discussed, we all know - job cuts, entertainment cuts, Christmas stuff - and while Universal probably made some cuts to entertainment, etc., I sure haven't heard about it very much.
> 
> Perhaps people feel Universal has more to offer as far as "holiday" stuff this year?



Yup. And axing MVMCP and the Candlelight Processional was necessary in it's current form but I bet that really hurt them.  Something modified, would have drawn people, especially on the weekdays.


----------



## atricks

Lewisc said:


> Aren't guests staying at Universal guaranteed park admission? Is the park open to resort guests when its closed for capacity.
> 
> Some of the out if state plates are rental cars.



Hotel guests have a special line to get in, they just show the key.  They still block can them entering, but typically not for very long (30 minutes max and that's only happened a few times).

When scanning plates we also look at the vehicle, it's obvious they weren't rental cars.  (Signs of dirt/salt/snow/etc)


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc



I just don't see how that is going to offer anymore protection, but hey, whatever floats everyone's boat! It's done, no need to debate. 

I hope people's views aren't obstructed. Would they be?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> I just don't see how that is going to offer anymore protection, but hey, whatever floats everyone's boat! It's done, no need to debate.
> 
> I hope people's views aren't obstructed. Would they be?


They could be. This ride just doesn’t seem like a good place to do this.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc



If they haven't been mixing groups, how have they been handling solo guests? I'm curious.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> They could be. This ride just doesn’t seem like a good place to do this.



I guess it will help parties of 2?  But I agree, strange spot for it.


----------



## rteetz

kylenne said:


> If they haven't been mixing groups, how have they been handling solo guests? I'm curious.


Just one person in the cabin. That’s how capacity is problematic for this ride.


----------



## kylenne

rteetz said:


> Just one person in the cabin. That’s how capacity is problematic for this ride.



That would have been way more fun than the time I did it, getting stuck as Engineer with a family who didn't understand English with a 5 year old at the helm... 

Engineer's going to be even lamer with plexiglass. And this is exactly the kind of thing people mean talking about Covid theater imo. That ride is too enclosed for it to make any real difference.


----------



## Wreckem

Universal is hitting capacity because they have less aps blacked out and have they had that Florida resident buy a ticket and go all year through December 24th deal that ended at the end or September but are valid through Xmas Eve.

Universal is far more crowded than any Disney Parks  we have been to so far. Their capacity limits are obviously higher than DHS. Today has been far more packed than Sunday. It barely feels like they have capacity restrictions.

8 or so rides were at capacity at 11:00am. Not even express passes get you in those queues. This didn’t happen while we were here on Sunday.


----------



## SMRT-1

atricks said:


> Just by doing the parking garage plate scan, there's way more out of state folks than you would probably think right now.  Some considerable distances (Saw 4 California plates, several from AZ, and a bunch from the SE), last time I went (last weekend) it was approaching 40% out of state.  Enough long distance ones that it makes me think there's more than a few folks doing a cross country road trips this year that may have not before.


Even if your (very rough) estimate is accurate, that would still mean that the majority of guests are local. It also doesn't change my point - that, because there's no reservation requirement, it's easier for people, especially locals, to go to Universal right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> That would have been way more fun than the time I did it, getting stuck as Engineer with a family who didn't understand English with a 5 year old at the helm...
> 
> Engineer's going to be even lamer with plexiglass. And this is exactly the kind of thing people mean talking about Covid theater imo. That ride is too enclosed for it to make any real difference.



yeah, a ride based on putting you in a small capsule and talking with your co-team (who may be strangers to you) and touching a million different buttons, etc. is just not an ideal one to have during a pandemic


----------



## skeeter31

jlwhitney said:


> Disney has more people on blackout dates than universal also.


It’s definitely this. Shows how much Disney has been boosted by APs and why they generally have only been hitting capacity on weekends when Florida locals can go to the parks. But with most Florida residents on blackout through the end of the year, the WDW parks aren’t hitting capacity as the resorts are still no where near capacity.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc



That is stupid, the plexiglass is not going to do anything. Just fill the vehicle and stop pretending.


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone else think it’s odd you can’t book this til or the other ticket/package offer til 1/5? I’m wondering if they’re going to raise ticket prices first.


Kinda sucks that you have to be staying on points to get the offer.  My extended family is going in April and the offer would be nice but we're not staying on property because there are too many of us!


----------



## rpb718

kylenne said:


> Tbh my guess is that Uni has less overall capacity than Disney. WDW has 4 parks to spread people out in.



Usually capacity closures at WDW are done park-by-park, not when all 4 are full.  I agree that the AP blackout dates appears to be a factor.  Of course, drawing in ticketed folks (whether staying in onsite resorts or not) also isn't happening which is a much bigger factor.   The APs will be back when the blackout dates are done and especially because park-hopping returns in some form in 2021, but the long-term problem of attracting ticketed attendees will remain for quite some time in 2021 and beyond.


----------



## figmentfinesse

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc



Well, I'm out on this one. I was REALLY uncomfortable when a family on small world in the front of my boat took off their masks for the whole attraction and those rooms ae huge. I can only imagine the panic I would feel if I was enclosed in here!


----------



## rteetz

I have a feeling the plexiglass here in MF might not last... 

Guests are not going to be happy.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> I have a feeling the plexiglass here in MF might not last...
> 
> Guests are not going to be happy.



It also feels like you won't get *that* much increased capacity

I am all for things that make a big impact even if the experience is lessened a tad, but this feels like just not worth it


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> It also feels like you won't get *that* much increased capacity
> 
> I am all for things that make a big impact even if the experience is lessened a tad, but this feels like just not worth it



Definitely more of a crapshoot than an attraction they know they’re filling every 2nd row where they know this kind of thing doubles capacity. I suppose they know approximately how many parties of 2 or less they have filling their own pod and that this is worth it.

Feels like a bad choice but nobody important asks me lol.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

kylenne said:


> That would have been way more fun than the time I did it, getting stuck as Engineer with a family who didn't understand English with a 5 year old at the helm...
> 
> Engineer's going to be even lamer with plexiglass. And this is exactly the kind of thing people mean talking about Covid theater imo. That ride is too enclosed for it to make any real difference.



This seems like such a bizarre move. I’m usually more in the “if they’re doing it, there's a reason” camp, but plexi on this ride makes no sense to me.

In February when  my 38” tall little guy was gunner, the very tall engineer behind him helped him out by leaning forward and trying to press the button for him! That’s a design flaw of the ride to begin with - you may be tall enough for it to be safe to ride but you can’t reach the button! We assumed the height requirement would correspond to being able to reach. Wasn’t even close. With the plexi, no little gunners are going to be able to be assisted by tall engineers anymore!


----------



## Heather07438

We didn't mind knowing _some_ rides have plexiglass. I don't want plexiglass on every ride


----------



## jlwhitney

Heather07438 said:


> We didn't mind knowing _some_ rides have plexiglass. I don't want plexiglass on every ride



Even if masks go away if the plexus glass doesn’t also it may end up keeping us away longer.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CJEQ0ULBipu/


----------



## mattpeto

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/holl...cial-distancing-policies-for-roller-coasters/
High back = safe?


----------



## SaintsManiac

I keep thinking now is the time to go as a party of 3. I hate when they cram a stranger in with us on Mine Train and Slinky.


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> I keep thinking now is the time to go as a party of 3. I hate when they cram a stranger in with us on Mine Train and Slinky.



They might not admit it, but I wonder if capacity has been increased or is about to.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> They might not admit it, but I wonder if capacity has been increased or is about to.



I think they had to raise it for the next 10 days at least.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> That is stupid, the plexiglass is not going to do anything. Just fill the vehicle and stop pretending.



Real attractions like CoA don’t need plexiglass.

Can’t wait for the PlexiMover to reopen


----------



## rpb718

rpb718 said:


> I believe there will come a time where all the plexiglass may become a point of contention for certain rides or attractions.  What I mean is there will slowly be a steadily rising number of folks annoyed enough with the plexiglass placed in particular areas and how it alters their "ride/attraction experience" to begin to express their disappointment.  I imagine the Rat ride vehicles are on the blocks to be altered as well.  I base this on my trip and how I did end up backing out of going on KS in AK due to the plexiglass and my feeling that my views of the animals would be compromised.  (Also it's sometimes tough enough to get good pictures and avoiding the plexiglass could have been difficult depending on my seating.)
> 
> I'm all for it as it will increase ride capacity and the lines should move even faster.  However, I'm sure this is in preparation for an increase to park capacity so in the end the size of the lines will end up being about the same (but with hopefully shorter wait times).



I posted the above on Nov 1 when it was reported they were adding plexiglass to MMRR and I stand by it.  Since then I think they've adding it to at least a couple more rides and now MFSR is changing.  What's next?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Real attractions like CoA don’t need plexiglass.
> 
> Can’t wait for the PlexiMover to reopen



I think we all would take what we can get when it comes to the Pleximover at this point!


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Real attractions like CoA don’t need plexiglass.
> 
> Can’t wait for the PlexiMover to reopen



One Fish, Two Fish in IOA is a much better ride than CoA.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341474242794287113


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341474242794287113



Wonder what made them choose BB over Typhoon. Is there more capacity limits at BB?


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think we all would take what we can get when it comes to the Pleximover at this point!



True and I think if it opens with plexiglass it’ll be an easier pill to swallow for guests than if they opened it without and then added them in later. There probably wouldn’t be as much of a reaction to these plexiglass additions if they were inserted day 1


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Wonder what made them choose BB over Typhoon. Is there more capacity limits at BB?


Not that I’m aware.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341477668500475911


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341450584445120515


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mit88 said:


> True and I think if it opens with plexiglass it’ll be an easier pill to swallow for guests than if they opened it without and then added them in later. There probably wouldn’t be as much of a reaction to these plexiglass additions if they were inserted day 1


why would they put plexiglass on people mover?  THey only put one party per car.  They don't have it on Buzz and those cars are just as close.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341450584445120515



May the force be with anyone that goes to the opening tomorrow.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc


And there it is.
Needless to say CM are not happy about this either.  It's pointless and hard to load especially when people ask to easily for pilot


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341477668500475911



_Also, eligible ticket and AP extensions impacted by closure "should be completed by March 7, 2021." _

Maybe a clue on when AP will generally be available again?


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> _Also, eligible ticket and AP extensions impacted by closure "should be completed by March 7, 2021." _
> 
> Maybe a clue on when AP will generally be available again?


No I think this is more for those APs who have water parks since they were impacted differently than other APs.


----------



## Mit88

mattpeto said:


> _Also, eligible ticket and AP extensions impacted by closure "should be completed by March 7, 2021." _
> 
> Maybe a clue on when AP will generally be available again?



But then why the DVC ticket discount announced this morning? They’re all over the place with the APs. Obviously they’ll be back at some point, but I don’t even think they have a clue as to when


----------



## indylaw99

I was so worried that our Christmas trip wasn't going to be that great after everything I have been reading and our last few trips. We were here in July when it was practically empty but so hot that the facemasks were practically melting. Then we were here in October and November and so happy just to see the Halloween and Christmas stuff that we didn't mind if it was busier. How could this trip be better than those???

It definitely has been magical! I don't know if we are just getting lucky or what. We saw the Electrical Water Pageant the very first night because it was coming through as we were waiting for our boat to Wilderness Lodge. We got Columbia Harbor House food (our favorite) at Tomorrowland Terrace. This morning we walked into EPCOT to find the new entrance fountain unveiled. Lines are moving faster because of the plexiglass. I don't LOVE the look of it, but I can't say it has ruined any rides, even when we have been in the back row. And we have ridden almost every single ride in every park each day--plus had lunch and dinner. We've never waited more than 20 minutes for a boat or bus, and almost half of the time we have had a bus to ourselves. 

The only place I truly didn't like at all was Galaxy's Edge. It was WAY too crowded--to the point that we ended up leaving right after we rode ROTR. It just wasn't worth it to us. 

This is our 4th trip since June and it seems like every time we are here, there are either old things coming back or new things starting. We've seen Santa in two different parks, eaten so many different things in EPCOT, and worn ourselves out every day. I know it isn't "normal" Disney but it's still magical to us.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341483334124376067


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341483334124376067



3 hours longer than I’d ever wait for that ride


----------



## Heather07438

indylaw99 said:


> I was so worried that our Christmas trip wasn't going to be that great after everything I have been reading and our last few trips. We were here in July when it was practically empty but so hot that the facemasks were practically melting. Then we were here in October and November and so happy just to see the Halloween and Christmas stuff that we didn't mind if it was busier. How could this trip be better than those???
> 
> It definitely has been magical! I don't know if we are just getting lucky or what. We saw the Electrical Water Pageant the very first night because it was coming through as we were waiting for our boat to Wilderness Lodge. We got Columbia Harbor House food (our favorite) at Tomorrowland Terrace. This morning we walked into EPCOT to find the new entrance fountain unveiled. Lines are moving faster because of the plexiglass. I don't LOVE the look of it, but I can't say it has ruined any rides, even when we have been in the back row. And we have ridden almost every single ride in every park each day--plus had lunch and dinner. We've never waited more than 20 minutes for a boat or bus, and almost half of the time we have had a bus to ourselves.
> 
> The only place I truly didn't like at all was Galaxy's Edge. It was WAY too crowded--to the point that we ended up leaving right after we rode ROTR. It just wasn't worth it to us.
> 
> This is our 4th trip since June and it seems like every time we are here, there are either old things coming back or new things starting. We've seen Santa in two different parks, eaten so many different things in EPCOT, and worn ourselves out every day. I know it isn't "normal" Disney but it's still magical to us.


That's encouraging to hear.  thanks   Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Heather07438

Mit88 said:


> 3 hours longer than I’d ever wait for that ride


How long would you wait if plexiglass was installed?   Negative two hours.


----------



## MrsBooch

yulilin3 said:


> And there it is.
> Needless to say CM are not happy about this either.  It's pointless and hard to load especially when people ask to easily for pilot



it is such theater - I appreciate efforts for safety but this is so transparently for capacity improvement and not safety, it's almost irritating.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MrsBooch said:


> it is such theater - I appreciate efforts for safety but this is so transparently for capacity improvement and not safety, it's almost irritating.



I almost wish they would just put up a sign that says “you will share a ride vehicle. Don’t get in line unless you’re ok with it!”

I haven’t ridden MFSR because I have no interest in it, but it seems like this will ruin the ride.


----------



## SMRT-1

MrsBooch said:


> it is such theater - I appreciate efforts for safety but this is so *transparently* for capacity improvement and not safety, it's almost irritating.


Of course it's transparent - it's plexiglass. 

Sorry; I couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## HikingFam

SaintsManiac said:


> I almost wish they would just put up a sign that says “you will share a ride vehicle. Don’t get in line unless you’re ok with it!”
> 
> I haven’t ridden MFSR because I have no interest in it, but it seems like this will ruin the ride.


I do wonder how many people will get to the front of the line and panic when they realize they’ll be in a small, enclosed space with strangers. If you’ve never done the ride before, you may not realize that.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CJHVbMKlPHn/


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJHVbMKlPHn/



That is the way... the cookie crumbles.


----------



## osufeth24

Only reason I was willing to do falcon was because it was one party per ride. 

But now.. Nnooooppeee


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Wonder what made them choose BB over Typhoon. Is there more capacity limits at BB?



Blizzard Beach is bigger than Typhoon Lagoon, right? I haven’t been to TL in a little while so I can’t recall. But Blizzard Beach always *feels* more spacious to me I guess. My guess is it comfortably absorbs more people.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Blizzard Beach is bigger than Typhoon Lagoon, right? I haven’t been to TL in a little while so I can’t recall. But Blizzard Beach always *feels* more spacious to me I guess. My guess is it comfortably absorbs more people.



I believe so. But I think(?) Typhoon Lagoon has more slides, so that would spread guests out. I don’t know what the criteria was when they made the decision, maybe the capacity and space had no barring on the decision.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Could the water park decision be based solely on Miss Adventure Falls?  The grouping of families on that raft would be pretty uncomfortable right now, though honestly I’m not sure what the minimum weight is for the ride.
Which one has better attendance during normal operations?


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Indy Law, I’m glad I’m not the only Hoosier who’s been here 4 times since reopening . It’s definitely the busiest it’s been, but my kids have been having a blast. We found Magic Kingdom somewhat un-enjoyable yesterday, but absolutely loved our day at Hollywood studios and were able to get through everything but tower of terror (mom was not willing to stand in line for 100+ minutes ), plus a meal at Hollywood & Vine.

 I work downtown often in non-pandemic times in finance.... and learned today that apparently the background Christmas music at Hollywood studios is louder than I thought when on the phone with AirPods on. 



indylaw99 said:


> I was so worried that our Christmas trip wasn't going to be that great after everything I have been reading and our last few trips. We were here in July when it was practically empty but so hot that the facemasks were practically melting. Then we were here in October and November and so happy just to see the Halloween and Christmas stuff that we didn't mind if it was busier. How could this trip be better than those???
> 
> It definitely has been magical! I don't know if we are just getting lucky or what. We saw the Electrical Water Pageant the very first night because it was coming through as we were waiting for our boat to Wilderness Lodge. We got Columbia Harbor House food (our favorite) at Tomorrowland Terrace. This morning we walked into EPCOT to find the new entrance fountain unveiled. Lines are moving faster because of the plexiglass. I don't LOVE the look of it, but I can't say it has ruined any rides, even when we have been in the back row. And we have ridden almost every single ride in every park each day--plus had lunch and dinner. We've never waited more than 20 minutes for a boat or bus, and almost half of the time we have had a bus to ourselves.
> 
> The only place I truly didn't like at all was Galaxy's Edge. It was WAY too crowded--to the point that we ended up leaving right after we rode ROTR. It just wasn't worth it to us.
> 
> This is our 4th trip since June and it seems like every time we are here, there are either old things coming back or new things starting. We've seen Santa in two different parks, eaten so many different things in EPCOT, and worn ourselves out every day. I know it isn't "normal" Disney but it's still magical to us.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I believe so. But I think(?) Typhoon Lagoon has more slides, so that would spread guests out. I don’t know what the criteria was when they made the decision, maybe the capacity and space had no barring on the decision.


Typhoon also has a larger wave pool.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Typhoon also has a larger wave pool.



The wave pool was what I was thinking might have driven the decision as will they even have the wave pool open? Really limit number of people in it at a time? Etc 

The wave pool at TL is a big part (and draw) of that park


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> The wave pool was what I was thinking might have driven the decision as will they even have the wave pool open? Really limit number of people in it at a time? Etc
> 
> The wave pool at TL is a big part (and draw) of that park



Didnt even think about that. I never get bumped into more anywhere more than a wave pool in any water park. Most of the time it’s not at the fault of the person who bumps into me either.

Something I’ve also wondered, and it could be a very weird question to ask. What’s the CPR protocol by lifeguards in these times?


----------



## New Mouse

mattpeto said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/holl...cial-distancing-policies-for-roller-coasters/
> High back = safe?



Gotta keep up the charade, they invested a lot of $ into the 4 keys!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> Something I’ve also wondered, and it could be a very weird question to ask. What’s the CPR protocol by lifeguards in these times?



Bag valve masks are the safest things for lifeguards to use right now - but you need 2 people to do it - one to properly hold the mask and the other to do the compressions. No mouth to mouth needed for that.

There are also CPR masks with one way valves for mouth to mouth to protect the lifeguard that have been used for years, but I don’t know if they are ok to use because then the lifeguard could infect the other person with covid.

So probably one of the manual options like a bag valve mask in lieu of mouth to mouth.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

yulilin3 said:


> And there it is.
> Needless to say CM are not happy about this either.  It's pointless and hard to load especially when people ask to easily for pilot


I wonder how CM's will handle it when a party tells them they don;t feel safe having another party ride with them. Will they force the issue? or let them ride alone. I have a feeling a lot of people will make this request. I know we will.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder how CM's will handle it when a party tells them they don;t feel safe having another party ride with them. Will they force the issue? or let them ride alone. I have a feeling a lot of people will make this request. I know we will.



I’d feel the same, the falcon is a pretty small space with no movement to put people in. Rides that are steadily moving (like Everest or Slinky) wouldn’t bother me as much being closer to folks but inside the falcon? Nah, that’s a bit much. Star Tours gave me a similar vibe though to be honest but at least that space is bigger. Those plexiglass booster seats were... a nice try haha.


----------



## kylenne

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder how CM's will handle it when a party tells them they don;t feel safe having another party ride with them. Will they force the issue? or let them ride alone. I have a feeling a lot of people will make this request. I know we will.



I have a bad feeling about this Chewie.


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> I have a bad feeling about this Chewie.


Yep.


----------



## kylenne

yulilin3 said:


> Yep.



It just seems like a recipe for disaster. I feel so bad for the CMs.


----------



## yulilin3

kylenne said:


> It just seems like a recipe for disaster. I feel so bad for the CMs.


Exactly.  They're in the front lines. They didn't ask for this.  It's all about efficiency on this one


----------



## yulilin3

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder how CM's will handle it when a party tells them they don;t feel safe having another party ride with them. Will they force the issue? or let them ride alone. I have a feeling a lot of people will make this request. I know we will.


They've been in an indoor line with these people for probably 30 minutes and sure there are social distancing markers but not everyone follow those.  What will the cm be trained to do?  Still yet to be seen.  I like the idea of having someone outside telling people they will be seated with others


----------



## cristen72

I remember reading here recently that characters were going to randomly pop up at resorts.  Anyone know if this has been happening?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> They've been in an indoor line with these people for probably 30 minutes and sure there are social distancing markers but not everyone follow those.  What will the cm be trained to do?  Still yet to be seen.  I like the idea of having someone outside telling people they will be seated with others



Part of me wonders if they could split the line at one point - folks ok sharing (or with parties that would take up an entire cockpit anyway) and one for folks that don't want to share, knowing their wait may be longer 

But then another part of me says that if Disney does this then they look like they know this isn't really safer/making guests feel safe if they give this option


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Part of me wonders if they could split the line at one point - folks ok sharing (or with parties that would take up an entire cockpit anyway) and one for folks that don't want to share, knowing their wait may be longer
> 
> But then another part of me says that if Disney does this then they look like they know this isn't really safer/making guests feel safe if they give this option


They could do that using the pre show room as the divider but you're right about it then being obvious it's not about safety
If you're a party of 1 or 2 you will now be put as engineer and if you ask to be pilot there really isn't any space for you to wait without others walking right past you.  Again safety theater


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> They could do that using the pre show room as the divider but you're right about it then being obvious it's not about safety
> If you're a party of 1 or 2 you will now be put as engineer and if you ask to be pilot there really isn't any space for you to wait without others walking right past you.  Again safety theater



I mentioned before I am fully supportive of efforts like this where it makes sense and makes a significant different - this just seems like the wrong change to make

But again, a sign that if you are willing to go to a place like WDW now, you are accepting risks, accpeting that things aren't "completely safe" and, if you have some personal limitations you set, you might not be able to do everything available (e.g., I know some peoople won't do any indoor dining, even if offered)


----------



## andyman8

Does anyone know what time Epcot is "opening" these days? A friend of mine who works in Future World mentioned they were opening as early as 45 minutes before posted "park open" some days. Has that been anyone's experience?


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/mill...Gsl8xjml3X4aCtT9xRrGLoMlwrfAG-flscEsXwvoAQ0qc


Omg lol. That looks completely and utterly useless


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Does anyone know what time Epcot is "opening" these days? A friend of mine who works in Future World mentioned they were opening as early as 45 minutes before posted "park open" some days. Has that been anyone's experience?


All of the parks seem to open at least 30 minutes if not more before posted opening.


----------



## FinallyFL

cristen72 said:


> I remember reading here recently that characters were going to randomly pop up at resorts.  Anyone know if this has been happening?


I saw Pluto and Goofy between the Contemporary and BLT in mid-December.


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Omg lol. That looks completely and utterly useless


I think it'll be better safety theater to have everyone use hand sanitizer right before boarding.  These are really useless


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I think it'll be better safety theater to have everyone use hand sanitizer right before boarding.  These are really useless



The only small thing I could think of is if you are in the front and another group is behind you ( so you can't see them) it makes ght make you worry a little less if they take their mask off or it comes loose or something 

But even that is just a "feeling" not really actual safety


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only small thing I could think of is if you are in the front and another group is behind you ( so you can't see them) it makes ght make you worry a little less if they take their mask off or it comes loose or something
> 
> But even that is just a "feeling" not really actual safety


Exactly and at Falcon they can't just stop the ride if they see someone without the mask on cause it messes up the entire turntable. 
Ive witnessed them stopping dumbo ands tea cups when after 2 attempts to tell people to put they're masks on they don't listen


----------



## HikingFam

andyman8 said:


> Does anyone know what time Epcot is "opening" these days? A friend of mine who works in Future World mentioned they were opening as early as 45 minutes before posted "park open" some days. Has that been anyone's experience?


Over Thanksgiving, we entered the parking lot around 1 hour prior to opening and were on TT about 45 min prior.


----------



## only hope

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder how CM's will handle it when a party tells them they don;t feel safe having another party ride with them. Will they force the issue? or let them ride alone. I have a feeling a lot of people will make this request. I know we will.



We have asked to have space between us and other people on Livin with the Land, Rise of the Resistance, and the Safari and were cheerfully accommodated. Well, Rise wasn’t cheerful due to staying in character but we were accommodated without a fuss. Omnimovers we didn’t realize distancing was eliminated til it was too late. Nemo, there were empty cars everywhere, we skipped a car and assumed the party behind us would too but they didn’t; clearly from now on we’ll have to advocate for our safety on omnimovers, if we even go back before our passes expire. Safari and Land they place you at the very front or very back and leave the next row empty.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We still don't know anything about Boardwalk reopening, right? I scanned some threads, but want to make sure.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> We still don't know anything about Boardwalk reopening, right? I scanned some threads, but want to make sure.


Correct.


----------



## mattpeto

SaintsManiac said:


> We still don't know anything about Boardwalk reopening, right? I scanned some threads, but want to make sure.



Beach Club just opened it's booking window a week or so ago from May 31st.  Only two Deluxes left without dates (AKL and Boardwalk).  Since both DVC's are already up, I'd expect them to be back in the mix well before the 50th.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> Beach Club just opened it's booking window a week or so ago from May 31st.  Only two Deluxes left without dates (AKL and Boardwalk).  Since both DVC's are already up, I'd expect them to be back in the mix well before the 50th.



And WL is opening in June. I see AKL being the last to reopen. But don’t forget there are still 2 All Stars and both Port Orleans still closed as well. And since they‘re not even selling out the few resorts that are open now for Christmas week, I don’t see them rushing these last remaining closed resorts back open.


----------



## SarahC97

Any news on an opening date for the Poly aside from "Summer 2021"?


----------



## skeeter31

SarahC97 said:


> Any news on an opening date for the Poly aside from "Summer 2021"?


Nope


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

The plexiglass on MFSR is just going to create a mess. Poor CMs, I see a lot of guest tantrums in their future. All of this makes me really glad I went in July & August when crowds were low and the plexiglass was not really an issue (though I do really miss the nice breeze on Kilimanjaro Safari). We are set to go again in February and it is going to be such a different experience. We are skipping HS entirely this time because it doesn't seem worth it to wait for the headliners with plexiglass when we were able to do them without a few months prior. 

At least we can get yummy cookies this time...


rpb718 said:


> One Fish, Two Fish in IOA is a much better ride than CoA.


I don't think you have any idea of just how wrong you are, and that is alarming. 

#COAforever


chicagoshannon said:


> why would they put plexiglass on people mover?  THey only put one party per car.  They don't have it on Buzz and those cars are just as close.


Ok - nobody give them ideas about Buzz.

 I love buzz. Have to ride at least 5x per trip. I will be so sad if it gets ruined by the plexiglass!!

Also I have no idea if the plexiglass would make the guns not work, so there is that issue. Those things are tricky to aim as it is.


----------



## yulilin3

For MFSR  when you reach the holding room (chess table room) you're asked by cm if you're ok being engineers  (if you're a group of 2) you're spaced in that room with the rest of the crew (up to 4).  If you're uncomfortable riding with someone else you can request to ride alone and cm will accommodate you.  You'll wait maybe a minute more to load.  
The accessible pods are the only ones that don't have the plexiglass and will remain 1 party at a time. 
The main complaint so far has been taking a good picture of the cockpit


----------



## Wendy12

cristen72 said:


> I remember reading here recently that characters were going to randomly pop up at resorts.  Anyone know if this has been happening?



Goofy and Pluto were at Stormalong Bay on Monday. 



andyman8 said:


> Does anyone know what time Epcot is "opening" these days? A friend of mine who works in Future World mentioned they were opening as early as 45 minutes before posted "park open" some days. Has that been anyone's experience?



We were let in around 40-45 minutes early Monday with a 10:00 opening.  This was at IG.


----------



## Aimeedyan

only hope said:


> We have asked to have space between us and other people on Livin with the Land, Rise of the Resistance, and the Safari and were cheerfully accommodated. Well, Rise wasn’t cheerful due to staying in character but we were accommodated without a fuss. Omnimovers we didn’t realize distancing was eliminated til it was too late. Nemo, there were empty cars everywhere, we skipped a car and assumed the party behind us would too but they didn’t; clearly from now on we’ll have to advocate for our safety on omnimovers, if we even go back before our passes expire. Safari and Land they place you at the very front or very back and leave the next row empty.



This is very helpful - we have been skipping Safari because I'm not comfortable but didn't realize they were open to leaving extra space. When we are back in a couple weeks, we'll have to go! I think my 1 year old would love it  Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> For MFSR  when you reach the holding room (chess table room) you're asked by cm if you're ok being engineers  (if you're a group of 2) you're spaced in that room with the rest of the crew (up to 4).  If you're uncomfortable riding with someone else you can request to ride alone and cm will accommodate you.  You'll wait maybe a minute more to load.
> The accessible pods are the only ones that don't have the plexiglass and will remain 1 party at a time.
> The main complaint so far has been taking a good picture of the cockpit



I am glad that is the case but really makes me wonder just how much extra capacity they are really going to add then


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad that is the case but really makes me wonder just how much extra capacity they are really going to add then


None. they will soon realize they wasted money on the plexi. People are going to figure out they can still ride alone.


----------



## karmacats

Just realize your mileage may vary when requesting space. We had a terrible experience on the safari and felt very unsafe last week. Despite being a walk-on they were seating every row, so I asked for space and the CM kept saying "but there's dividers for safety", and i kept saying "but we would like a row between us and others because we don't feel safe even with the dividers." After 3 requests she finally said ok and directed us to row 7, which we took because there was no one in 6 or 8.  As soon as we sat and got settled, she loaded people in those 2 rows (it was definitely the same CM) and as i was saying to DH we should get off, away the vehicle went and we were stuck for 20 minutes (or maybe more - we had a rhino traffic jam!).

To add insult to injury, row 9 was left empty; they could have put us there, and the row 8 family in row 7, and had the same number of people in the vehicle but complied with our request. 

The row 8 family had an unmasked child right behind me who kept leaning out of the vehicle and forward so she was almost even with us (I'm shocked the driver didn't say anything -  that kid was out of the vehicle from her knees up, only being held by one adult arm), and another adult in their party took her mask off and the driver said nothing so finally i had to ask her to put her mask on.  I am not confrontational and this was way outside my comfort zone. The kid looked under 2 so not breaking rules there, but seating an unmasked person behind someone who's asked for space seemed pretty uncool on the CM's part, and then between the kid leaning around the divider and the adult unmasking, it was very uncomfortable.

I know many people on here have reported having luck asking for extra spacing, but it clearly doesn't always happen.  Just be prepared to stand up for yourself.  We had similar issues at FoP that day (unmasked guy behind us for 30 min in line and no one said a word) and the next day at epcot (placed every row on LwtL and guy in front of me took off his mask, and again i had to ask him to put it on).  We actually skipped our next park day after that because we felt so stressed about the lack of safety, though we went to MK a couple days later right before we left and it was much better.

I'm sad, because we were going to come back in feb or march, but after those AK and EP days, there's just no way I'm setting foot in the parks again anytime soon.  We may do a resort stay at the FW cabins, but that's about it.  I think disney is really dropping the ball on safety; in addition to the incidents above, there were just scads of unmasked people and not enough CMs to monitor.  They need to hire back CMs and put them on enforcement and monitoring.  I loved how every DVC sales booth had at least 2 CMs shooting the breeze, but there weren't sufficient CMs to monitor the crowds or rides.  You can tell what's important to the company, and it's not safety.

Sorry for the novel. We were just really disappointed and surprised at how many unmasked people there were, and especially with the CM's attitude at KS.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am glad that is the case but really makes me wonder just how much extra capacity they are really going to add then


some capacity will be added if people don't need to go alone or in their own group. I always use myself as an example, I almost always go alone so now instead of sending a pod with just me they could send a pod with 5 people (me plus 4) loading a pod every 45 secs those extra people do make a difference.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> some capacity will be added if people don't need to go alone or in their own group. I always use myself as an example, I almost always go alone so now instead of sending a pod with just me they could send a pod with 5 people (me plus 4) loading a pod every 45 secs those extra people do make a difference.



right, so a little, but that only helps with groups that fit that - so one up to 4 and one up to 2, and only if there are enough groups willing to share 

So while there definitely will be an uptick in capacity, just feels like it will be pretty minimal for the downside impact (to the guests and the CMs)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

karmacats said:


> Just realize your mileage may vary when requesting space. We had a terrible experience on the safari and felt very unsafe last week. Despite being a walk-on they were seating every row, so I asked for space and the CM kept saying "but there's dividers for safety", and i kept saying "but we would like a row between us and others because we don't feel safe even with the dividers." After 3 requests she finally said ok and directed us to row 7, which we took because there was no one in 6 or 8.  As soon as we sat and got settled, she loaded people in those 2 rows (it was definitely the same CM) and as i was saying to DH we should get off, away the vehicle went and we were stuck for 20 minutes (or maybe more - we had a rhino traffic jam!).
> 
> To add insult to injury, row 9 was left empty; they could have put us there, and the row 8 family in row 7, and had the same number of people in the vehicle but complied with our request.
> 
> The row 8 family had an unmasked child right behind me who kept leaning out of the vehicle and forward so she was almost even with us (I'm shocked the driver didn't say anything -  that kid was out of the vehicle from her knees up, only being held by one adult arm), and another adult in their party took her mask off and the driver said nothing so finally i had to ask her to put her mask on.  I am not confrontational and this was way outside my comfort zone. The kid looked under 2 so not breaking rules there, but seating an unmasked person behind someone who's asked for space seemed pretty uncool on the CM's part, and then between the kid leaning around the divider and the adult unmasking, it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> I know many people on here have reported having luck asking for extra spacing, but it clearly doesn't always happen.  Just be prepared to stand up for yourself.  We had similar issues at FoP that day (unmasked guy behind us for 30 min in line and no one said a word) and the next day at epcot (placed every row on LwtL and guy in front of me took off his mask, and again i had to ask him to put it on).  We actually skipped our next park day after that because we felt so stressed about the lack of safety, though we went to MK a couple days later right before we left and it was much better.
> 
> I'm sad, because we were going to come back in feb or march, but after those AK and EP days, there's just no way I'm setting foot in the parks again anytime soon.  We may do a resort stay at the FW cabins, but that's about it.  I think disney is really dropping the ball on safety; in addition to the incidents above, there were just scads of unmasked people and not enough CMs to monitor.  They need to hire back CMs and put them on enforcement and monitoring.  I loved how every DVC sales booth had at least 2 CMs shooting the breeze, but there weren't sufficient CMs to monitor the crowds or rides.  You can tell what's important to the company, and it's not safety.
> 
> Sorry for the novel. We were just really disappointed and surprised at how many unmasked people there were, and especially with the CM's attitude at KS.



You should send your feedback to Disney, they should know that there’s a lot of guests out there that do want space still on rides. And the way that CM treated you is inexcusable.

We had the same issues with Living with the Land- the entire row in front of us sat down and promptly removed all their masks. When I asked them to put them back on they rolled their eyes and ignored me. 

When we came in November part of what made me feel so confident is their precautions. If I was planning a trip now and hearing these stories? I’d probably second guess it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

karmacats said:


> Just realize your mileage may vary when requesting space. We had a terrible experience on the safari and felt very unsafe last week. Despite being a walk-on they were seating every row, so I asked for space and the CM kept saying "but there's dividers for safety", and i kept saying "but we would like a row between us and others because we don't feel safe even with the dividers." After 3 requests she finally said ok and directed us to row 7, which we took because there was no one in 6 or 8.  As soon as we sat and got settled, she loaded people in those 2 rows (it was definitely the same CM) and as i was saying to DH we should get off, away the vehicle went and we were stuck for 20 minutes (or maybe more - we had a rhino traffic jam!).
> 
> To add insult to injury, row 9 was left empty; they could have put us there, and the row 8 family in row 7, and had the same number of people in the vehicle but complied with our request.
> 
> The row 8 family had an unmasked child right behind me who kept leaning out of the vehicle and forward so she was almost even with us (I'm shocked the driver didn't say anything -  that kid was out of the vehicle from her knees up, only being held by one adult arm), and another adult in their party took her mask off and the driver said nothing so finally i had to ask her to put her mask on.  I am not confrontational and this was way outside my comfort zone. The kid looked under 2 so not breaking rules there, but seating an unmasked person behind someone who's asked for space seemed pretty uncool on the CM's part, and then between the kid leaning around the divider and the adult unmasking, it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> I know many people on here have reported having luck asking for extra spacing, but it clearly doesn't always happen.  Just be prepared to stand up for yourself.  We had similar issues at FoP that day (unmasked guy behind us for 30 min in line and no one said a word) and the next day at epcot (placed every row on LwtL and guy in front of me took off his mask, and again i had to ask him to put it on).  We actually skipped our next park day after that because we felt so stressed about the lack of safety, though we went to MK a couple days later right before we left and it was much better.
> 
> I'm sad, because we were going to come back in feb or march, but after those AK and EP days, there's just no way I'm setting foot in the parks again anytime soon.  We may do a resort stay at the FW cabins, but that's about it.  I think disney is really dropping the ball on safety; in addition to the incidents above, there were just scads of unmasked people and not enough CMs to monitor.  They need to hire back CMs and put them on enforcement and monitoring.  I loved how every DVC sales booth had at least 2 CMs shooting the breeze, but there weren't sufficient CMs to monitor the crowds or rides.  You can tell what's important to the company, and it's not safety.
> 
> Sorry for the novel. We were just really disappointed and surprised at how many unmasked people there were, and especially with the CM's attitude at KS.


I would write Disney. Especially about KS. It is absolutely inexcusable to sit you like that. They could have continued to say No and then you could have left but deciding to lie to get you to sit was wrong.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> You should send your feedback to Disney, they should know that there’s a lot of guests out there that do want space still on rides. And the way that CM treated you is inexcusable.
> 
> We had the same issues with Living with the Land- the entire row in front of us sat down and promptly removed all their masks. When I asked them to put them back on they rolled their eyes and ignored me.
> 
> When we came in November part of what made me feel so confident is their precautions. If I was planning a trip now and hearing these stories? I’d probably second guess it.


LwtL obviously has a problem then. There are cameras watching guests on all rides, Disney is dropping the ball if guests have figured out which rides Disney isn’t bothering to monitor so the guests know they can go maskless


----------



## New Mouse

TikiTikiFan said:


> You should send your feedback to Disney, they should know that there’s a lot of guests out there that do want space still on rides. And the way that CM treated you is inexcusable.
> 
> We had the same issues with Living with the Land- the entire row in front of us sat down and promptly removed all their masks. When I asked them to put them back on they rolled their eyes and ignored me.
> 
> When we came in November part of what made me feel so confident is their precautions. If I was planning a trip now and hearing these stories? I’d probably second guess it.




They dont care, Ive emailed and then got a canned phone call response.

They do have a lot of staff doing literally nothing, where they could reassign an entire enforcement team.


----------



## Wreckem

Today is by far the least busiest day this week at Universal.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, so a little, but that only helps with groups that fit that - so one up to 4 and one up to 2, and only if there are enough groups willing to share
> 
> So while there definitely will be an uptick in capacity, just feels like it will be pretty minimal for the downside impact (to the guests and the CMs)


And the CM and coordinators and trainers know this.  This decision came from above.  They are basically operating under the "it'll last if not enough people complain or if there isn't really a decrease in wait times"


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> And the CM and coordinators and trainers know this.  *This decision came from above.  They are basically operating under the "it'll last if not enough people complain or if there isn't really a decrease in wait times"*


This seems to be how a lot of Park Ops decisions are being made right now. That’s not to say it doesn’t usually sort of work like this but they usually lean a little more on area leadership. Since their reopening, it’s seems to be “here’s what you’re doing; we don’t care what you say.”


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> This seems to be how a lot of Park Ops decisions are being made right now. That’s not to say it doesn’t usually sort of work like this but they usually lean a little more on area leadership. Since their reopening, it’s seems to be “here’s what you’re doing; we don’t care what you say.”


Exactly.  The people who should have the biggest input are the cm that work these places day in and out.  I bet they have way better ideas than someone who maybe only set foot on them twice or three times a year


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly.  The people who should have the biggest input are the cm that work these places day in and out.  I bet they have way better ideas than someone who maybe only set foot on them twice or three times a year



I could it just being a big spreadsheet and they see which attractions are running with the biggest gap to max capacity and say "fix it" - whether is practical or not


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I could it just being a big spreadsheet and they see which attractions are running with the biggest gap to max capacity and say "fix it" - whether is practical or not


Could be. 
 Especially when it was beating records in hourly capacity compared to DL's


----------



## Oldnewfan

yulilin3 said:


> Exactly.  The people who should have the biggest input are the cm that work these places day in and out.  I bet they have way better ideas than someone who maybe only set foot on them twice or three times a year


You know I read where Walt made the Parks Operations folks go through the lines,  eat in the park... Basically talk to the employees and see the experience from the guest's perspective.  Think that ever happens anymore?


----------



## rpb718

Oldnewfan said:


> You know I read where Walt made the Parks Operations folks go through the lines,  eat in the park... Basically talk to the employees and see the experience from the guest's perspective.  Think that ever happens anymore?



I'm sure it does.  It can't just be Josh doing that from time to time.  Josh should be sending out his folks periodically as attendance hits closer to their targets to get a sense of the experience.  It's a fine line wanting to gauge the guest experience without putting your corporate/salaried employees in harms way, so to speak.


----------



## yulilin3

A bit of info on park hoping
Along with what we already know
• Guests must have a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they want to visit. 
• Guests must enter that first park before visiting another park. 
• Guests may visit another park starting at 2 p.m.–park close.

This I believe is new news
 Park-to-park bus transportation will be available each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours. 
*Cast Members will verify Guests have a ticket or pass with Park Hopper benefits before they board.*


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

yulilin3 said:


> A bit of info on park hoping
> Along with what we already know
> • Guests must have a Disney Park Pass reservation for the first park they want to visit.
> • Guests must enter that first park before visiting another park.
> • Guests may visit another park starting at 2 p.m.–park close.
> 
> This I believe is new news
> Park-to-park bus transportation will be available each day shortly prior to the start of Park Hopper hours.
> *Cast Members will verify Guests have a ticket or pass with Park Hopper benefits before they board.*


No epcot monorail Yet


----------



## Oldnewfan

rpb718 said:


> I'm sure it does.  It can't just be Josh doing that from time to time.  Josh should be sending out his folks periodically as attendance hits closer to their targets to get a sense of the experience.  It's a fine line wanting to gauge the guest experience without putting your corporate/salaried employees in harms way, so to speak.


I totally expect that from Josh. An old throwback to hands on customer focused Parks Manager that loves his job, the Parks and his people. That's what I hear. We need some of that to counter balance the bean counter.


----------



## mattpeto

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> No epcot monorail Yet



I thought there was a shot of it opening on 1/1.  Guess that’s out now.  Wonder how long they run with the bus from MK to Epcot and vise-versa.


----------



## skeeter31

I don’t think Disney is expecting too much hopping initially, especially the first 2 months or so as it will probably be a lower guest time. With a large portion of the guest population be local AP holders still, hopping isn’t a priority. And with the reduced park hours, people aren’t going to hop the way they used to. We would still hop when we go for our 2 night trips, but we use our own car and don’t use the busses or monorails.

It’s also a much longer trip in that confined monorail car going from TTC to EPCOT and people most likely wouldn’t want to share a car with another party so the capacity would be pretty low.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I am a serial park hopper but with such short hours for January I think we will forgo it this year.


----------



## Heather07438

We have 9 day hoppers and will probably only use them for Epcot at least 3 times,  Walking over from BCV.  I'd like to use them more but it's hard to work in with short park hours.  I doubt many ppl will hop to AK w/5pm closing during the week.

The crazy thing is we'll use for food at EP, lol.  It's like a $30 surcharge for the privilege to spend money on food per person each night. 
In the big picture tho it affords us more time in the other parks.  Yummm, kool-aid   We only have 1 ropedrop planned for EP, 3 at MK, 3 at HS and 2 at AK.  The 3rd HS is our last day... may change our reservation or hop.


----------



## Khobbs18

New “It’s a small world” facade revealed.


----------



## Khobbs18

also “themed” plexiglass barriers in the PP line now


----------



## yulilin3

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> No epcot monorail Yet


Not announced so far


----------



## Wreckem

The 32 degree wind chill has scared the people away from the parks this morning. 10 minutes after official park opening and FOP is still 15 minutes.

I myself am dragging. But headed that way.


----------



## osufeth24

Merry Christmas you filthy animals. 

Not all of us may get along, but everyone here is amazing.


----------



## Wreckem

Arrived at AK 50 minutes after official opening(7:50) and FOP was still at 20 minutes.

Edit: Essentially two hours in and while it says 30 minutes actually going through it’s still essentially walk on.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

From what others have said in the past, actual Christmas morning can be pretty empty in then parks even in normal year, but will build during the day.

Have a great day everyone there!


----------



## Wreckem

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what others have said in the past, actual Christmas morning can be pretty empty in then parks even in normal year, but will build during the day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone there!



This is my third year in a row to be at Animal Kingdom on Christmas Day. Now that I think about it I have been at a Disney park the last five Christmas days. The other days were MK and Paris.

At AK in Xmas day it has never been this dead. You still had the rope drop crush that put FoP to 2hrs+ at park opening. This morning everything but Navi River journey has been walk-on all morning. Which for some of the rides is typical but not FoP. The only time I’ve ever been able to do FoP back to back to back in less than a hour would be during AK After Hours.


----------



## rpb718

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 545809
> New “It’s a small world” facade revealed.



Nice facade, but doesn't compare with SW at DL - especially at night during Christmas time.

And while not intended, the father in the foreground carrying the kid that looks to be down for the count conjures up the ghost of Christmas past for many I suspect.


----------



## CarolynFH

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 545809
> New “It’s a small world” facade revealed.


More like Disneyland! DH and I like it!


----------



## yulilin3

18k expected attendance at SW today (people with reservations) it'll probably be more like 25k. Park capacity is 40k pre covid
Im here 9am until 10:30pm. Send pixie dust 
Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

rpb718 said:


> Nice facade, but doesn't compare with SW at DL - especially at night during Christmas time.



The IASW entryway in California is really exceptional. The clock ticking us just so surreal, It's the kind of thing that I would never expect to be built nowadays.


----------



## CarolynFH

yulilin3 said:


> 18k expected attendance at SW today (people with reservations) it'll probably be more like 25k. Park capacity is 40k pre covid
> Im here 9am until 10:30pm. Send pixie dust
> Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342511078891249665


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> 18k expected attendance at SW today (people with reservations) it'll probably be more like 25k. Park capacity is 40k pre covid
> Im here 9am until 10:30pm. Send pixie dust
> Feliz Navidad!!



Have fun!!!  Be safe!!!


----------



## Heather07438

Park hours changed for our trip mid-January   This makes more sense for hopping!

Added an hour to MK & HS, now they're both 9a-7p starting the 11th.
AK open an hour earlier and also one hour later added for weekend.


----------



## Wreckem

FoP has been consistently at 25 minutes all day today.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342511078891249665



This should put to rest any notion of vaccines being a requirement for cruising.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> This should put to rest any notion of vaccines being a requirement for cruising.



How does it do that? It shows people in masks. Doesn't mean they won't require a vaccine, just means Disney is still advertising safety.

Who knows what they will do, but I sure as heck would never cruise without being vaccinated.


----------



## Wendy12

Great character sightings in MK this week. I think I prefer randomly seeing the characters this way instead of standing in line. The surprise sightings are fun!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> This should put to rest any notion of vaccines being a requirement for cruising.



Nah. They could still require it.

They’re just trying to get people to feel more confident booking a cruise today amidst the uncertainty. Showing people in masks says “hey, we might be cruising sooner than you think” and “we like safety and are going to implement covid protocols!”

Do you really expect them to address the vaccine on a Christmas Day ad when they don’t even have a cruising start date? They’re not going to say on a Christmas Day ad “you’ll need to be vaxxed to cruise with us.” We have no idea what all of their protocols are going to be. 

I don’t think showing masks means the vaccine won’t be required. It’s a push to secure some future bookings.

Maybe they will require it (I think they will.) Maybe they won’t. This commercial has nothing to do with it either way.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

MickeyWaffles said:


> Nah. They could still require it.
> 
> They’re just trying to get people to feel more confident booking a cruise today amidst the uncertainty. Showing people in masks says “hey, we might be cruising sooner than you think” and “we like safety and are going to implement covid protocols!”
> 
> Do you really expect them to address the vaccine on a Christmas Day ad when they don’t even have a cruising start date? They’re not going to say on a Christmas Day ad “you’ll need to be vaxxed to cruise with us.” We have no idea what all of their protocols are going to be.
> 
> I don’t think showing masks means the vaccine won’t be required. It’s a push to secure some future bookings.
> 
> Maybe they will require it (I think they will.) Maybe they won’t. This commercial has nothing to do with it either way.


  I tend to agree and anyways Disney commercials show a quite idealistic park experience, nearly empty main streets, Mickey just hanging out without anyone else seemingly noticing him, etc. They take artistic liberties. 

  Whoever makes Disney commercials does a great job but I would use several things as an information source long before a Disney commercial.


----------



## Farro

Wendy12 said:


> Great character sightings in MK this week. I think I prefer randomly seeing the characters this way instead of standing in line. The surprise sightings are fun!View attachment 545932View attachment 545936View attachment 545933View attachment 545934View attachment 545935



PINOCCHIO!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

Wendy12 said:


> Great character sightings in MK this week. I think I prefer randomly seeing the characters this way instead of standing in line. The surprise sightings are fun!View attachment 545932View attachment 545936View attachment 545933View attachment 545934View attachment 545935


I prefer this too! More like the “old days” when you’d turn a corner and be surprised. But we don’t collect autographs anymore, which was fun to do and our kids enjoyed quite a lot. So I can understand a desire to bring back the meet & greets.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CarolynFH said:


> I prefer this too! More like the “old days” when you’d turn a corner and be surprised. But we don’t collect autographs anymore, which was fun to do and our kids enjoyed quite a lot. So I can understand a desire to bring back the meet & greets.



Yeah, I hope maybe there can be a blend or a mix of some characters that are out for "spotting" and others that do the more traditional meets 

These are great, they really are - but doesn't replace the look on my kids' face when meeting and hugging their favorite character


----------



## Wendy12

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I hope maybe there can be a blend or a mix of some characters that are out for "spotting" and others that do the more traditional meets
> 
> These are great, they really are - but doesn't replace the look on my kids' face when meeting and hugging their favorite character



I agree this would be the best, having both options. My boys are older and have no desire to do meet and greets. I’m the one that gets excited over characters now. I love the memories of them meeting characters when they were little though (as you can see by my avatar ☺).


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> How does it do that? It shows people in masks. Doesn't mean they won't require a vaccine, just means Disney is still advertising safety.
> 
> Who knows what they will do, but I sure as heck would never cruise without being vaccinated.



Cruising and masks is gonna be a hot mess and far to expensive of a trip. Let alone know clue how they will even handle crew on the ships that live packed in and on some ships they sleep  within 6ft of others.  

They want bookings for sure but I fully don’t see them sailing till fall.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> Cruising and masks is gonna be a hot mess and far to expensive of a trip. Let alone know clue how they will even handle crew on the ships that live packed in and on some ships they sleep  within 6ft of others.
> 
> They want bookings for sure but I fully don’t see them sailing till fall.


As far as ther crew it would be the ultimate bubble IF guests are required proof that that are negative within a day of cruising, they wear masks and are vaccinated (any combination of those 3) 
CM in cruising I think would be the only ones required to vaccinate or show proof that they're negative and obviously wear masks
At the parks this requirement to work there doesn't make sense since they ho back home at the end of the day, grocery shopping, parties, etc


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> As far as ther crew it would be the ultimate bubble IF guests are required proof that that are negative within a day of cruising, they wear masks and are vaccinated (any combination of those 3)
> CM in cruising I think would be the only ones required to vaccinate or show proof that they're negative and obviously wear masks
> At the parks this requirement to work there doesn't make sense since they ho back home at the end of the day, grocery shopping, parties, etc



I still don’t see much cruising coming back till no restrictions with social distancing and masks.


----------



## mattpeto

yulilin3 said:


> As far as ther crew it would be the ultimate bubble IF guests are required proof that that are negative within a day of cruising, they wear masks and are vaccinated (any combination of those 3)
> CM in cruising I think would be the only ones required to vaccinate or show proof that they're negative and obviously wear masks
> At the parks this requirement to work there doesn't make sense since they ho back home at the end of the day, grocery shopping, parties, etc



I always felt it’s vaccine or bust for the cruise industry.  No vaccine, you gotta sit this time period out for a while.  Obviously includes everyone on board.


----------



## rpb718

If vaccines are required for a cruise by everyone on the cruise, then who is being protected by the wearing of masks on a cruise ship?   I know there are many who believe that when enough folks are vaccinated that masks will go away from the parks, but if you are in a bubble with a 100% vaccination rate and still think masks will be required then masks will be a requirement in the parks for a LONG LONG while.  While I may be taking the ad too literally, the sight of masks while on deck staring out at the ocean to me means that they aren't going to require vaccinations for cruising.  Just my opinion - don't shoot me for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jlwhitney said:


> I still don’t see much cruising coming back till no restrictions with social distancing and masks.



I largely agree but I also see somany people that just like be cruising and are so desperate (for lack of a better word) to cruise again that u could see people willing to deal with restrictions, having to show proof of vaccine, etc just to be able to cruise again 

And wonder if more "controlled" type cruising starts sooner - thinking the cruises that just go out, hit the company's private island and return.  I think the cruises that hit a ton of ports in different countries are a long way off


----------



## DGsAtBLT

If someone gets sick while at WDW for example it’s largely not Disney’s problem. Those people can very easily go home should they feel sick while there and hopefully spread it minimally with precautions.

Cruises are going to put a much larger burden on the company should something go wrong even if it has nothing to do with the cruise line and they boarded with Covid. We all saw what happened when various ships had cases then outbreaks. I see cruises being as strict as they can get away with in terms of restrictions and precautions, which is helpful in attracting people who are on the fence about cruising. Those who are desperate to cruise are going to come regardless, and might grumble about what they have to do but like current Disney guests will put up with it for the vacation they want.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Nah. They could still require it.
> 
> They’re just trying to get people to feel more confident booking a cruise today amidst the uncertainty. Showing people in masks says “hey, we might be cruising sooner than you think” and “we like safety and are going to implement covid protocols!”
> 
> Do you really expect them to address the vaccine on a Christmas Day ad when they don’t even have a cruising start date? They’re not going to say on a Christmas Day ad “you’ll need to be vaxxed to cruise with us.” We have no idea what all of their protocols are going to be.
> 
> I don’t think showing masks means the vaccine won’t be required. It’s a push to secure some future bookings.
> 
> Maybe they will require it (I think they will.) Maybe they won’t. This commercial has nothing to do with it either way.


They can’t require it until it’s fully licensed by fda. Not sure how long that takes.


----------



## Lewisc

rpb718 said:


> This should put to rest any notion of vaccines being a requirement for cruising.


That puts a rest to the theory that cruises won't resume with a mask requirement.

Cruise industry will be able to shift responsibility. If one port requires proof of vaccination or a negative test passengers will need  to comply before boarding.


----------



## Pyotr

According to Jim Hill and Len Testa, they filmed both mask and maskless commercials. It means nothing and a million things could change between now and when cruises can sail again.

For me personally, cruising is the absolute last thing I would do until the corona is past us.


----------



## mattpeto

rpb718 said:


> If vaccines are required for a cruise by everyone on the cruise, then who is being protected by the wearing of masks on a cruise ship?   I know there are many who believe that when enough folks are vaccinated that masks will go away from the parks, but if you are in a bubble with a 100% vaccination rate and still think masks will be required then masks will be a requirement in the parks for a LONG LONG while.  While I may be taking the ad too literally, the sight of masks while on deck staring out at the ocean to me means that they aren't going to require vaccinations for cruising.  Just my opinion - don't shoot me for it.



It’s all valid points but basically the cruising experience is similar to attending the highest risk activities at a theme park. Think indoor dining, buffets, casinos, dancing, inside entertainment with packed seats. It’s the type of experience that’s hard to pull off social distancing and masks restrictions unless capacity is also very low, which would really make it hard for the cruise lines to turn a profit.

I was on record that I thought WDW may require immunity certs, but if they are okay with taking the slow steady pace increases towards normalizing capacity, they probably won’t have to.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> If vaccines are required for a cruise by everyone on the cruise, then who is being protected by the wearing of masks on a cruise ship?   I know there are many who believe that when enough folks are vaccinated that masks will go away from the parks, but if you are in a bubble with a 100% vaccination rate and still think masks will be required then masks will be a requirement in the parks for a LONG LONG while.  While I may be taking the ad too literally, the sight of masks while on deck staring out at the ocean to me means that they aren't going to require vaccinations for cruising.  Just my opinion - don't shoot me for it.


I think you’re right that they may try it (or are gauging interest in such a cruise), but count DW and I as a family who won’t pay DCL prices for that experience. We just had that talk today. Hopefully by next November (2021) it’s a moot point, anyway.

This is from a family that has done WDW twice since reopening. But cruising is a way different animal. Until vaccines and the natural course of the pandemic have rolled through, whichever comes first, we just won’t cruise again.  So much of the experience is being out and about socializing; it’s completely different than 20k+ family unit bubbles sharing MK for a day.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> If someone gets sick while at WDW for example it’s largely not Disney’s problem. Those people can very easily go home should they feel sick while there and hopefully spread it minimally with precautions.
> 
> Cruises are going to put a much larger burden on the company should something go wrong even if it has nothing to do with the cruise line and they boarded with Covid. We all saw what happened when various ships had cases then outbreaks. I see cruises being as strict as they can get away with in terms of restrictions and precautions, which is helpful in attracting people who are on the fence about cruising. Those who are desperate to cruise are going to come regardless, and might grumble about what they have to do but like current Disney guests will put up with it for the vacation they want.





LSUmiss said:


> They can’t require it until it’s fully licensed by fda. Not sure how long that takes.



As has been pointed out, foreign ports could absolutely require it long before full licensure, taking the burden off of the cruise lines. Even for CC or some other line’s islands, that could be Bahamas’ requirement.
Port of registry could also require it since CDC has shifted a lot of the medical burden to nation of ship registry. For a lot of the industry, that’s Bahamas or Panama.

As for timing of full licensure, that could be as soon as April/May for Pfizer and Moderna, based mainly on waiting for time from second injection for phase 3 participants.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> They can’t require it until it’s fully licensed by fda. Not sure how long that takes.



Totally agree with you.

I honestly don’t think cruising will resume for a while yet, but I think that this commercial is just a push to secure some future bookings and to instill confidence in the public that cruising will resume ... at some point. And they’re showing masks so the tone is appropriate for the times, and so people know they are going to implement protocols. In these times, a totally normal cruise commercial could come off tone deaf.

Regardless of whether or not they require the vaccine, I personally don’t see them sailing until the vaccine is widely available to anyone who wants it - including children. And that’s a while off yet.


----------



## jlwhitney

mattpeto said:


> It’s all valid points but basically the cruising experience is similar to attending the highest risk activities at a theme park. Think indoor dining, buffets, casinos, dancing, inside entertainment with packed seats. It’s the type of experience that’s hard to pull off social distancing and masks restrictions unless capacity is also very low, which would really make it hard for the cruise lines to turn a profit.
> 
> I was on record that I thought WDW may require immunity certs, but if they are okay with taking the slow steady pace increases towards normalizing capacity, they probably won’t have to.



How will the manage the sardine can of pools? The lines for the aqueduct? Cruising with restrictions is gonna mean very low capacity of which will it even be worth it and the price will be insane that no one wants to pay that much for. Plus the fact that alcohol is a huge part for most and they walk around with a drink in hand all the time and won't be able to do that which will tank alcohol sales. The bars/lounges don't have enough space to space everyone out while they drink. 

They won't be easily able to require vaccines anytime soon till full fda approval which Pfizer is wanting to in April but normally full takes a few years for longer term results to be in, so who knows what will happen there.

Cruising will be back when vaccine is widely available and restrictions are gone.


----------



## hertamaniac

Until the non-cruise line owned islands in the Caribbean are able to get vaccinated, I don't see higher capacity sailings out of Florida.  The cruises to nowhere will kick-start the industry and then will be followed by the owned islands.  The logistics of dispensing a vaccine in those islands is going to be a challenge for sure.

The good news is that I think more vaccines from various companies are in the pipeline to expand bandwidth.


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> Until the non-cruise line owned islands in the Caribbean are able to get vaccinated, I don't see higher capacity sailings out of Florida.  The cruises to nowhere will kick-start the industry and then will be followed by the owned islands.  The logistics of dispensing a vaccine in those islands is going to be a challenge for sure.
> 
> The good news is that I think more vaccines from various companies are in the pipeline to expand bandwidth.


Going to be interesting to see if cruises to nowhere will be allowed once the industry starts up again. They’ve been banned since 2016. Now, a line like Disney could easily add in a stop at Castaway Cay to get around the INA laws. But other lines are going to have to either ensure their private beaches/islands are fully vaccinated or find an island somewhere where they would be allowed to dock.

Or will the government relax the ruling regarding cruises to nowhere in order to allow the cruise industry to test out their new safety standards?


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> Or will the government relax the ruling regarding cruises to nowhere in order to allow the cruise industry to test out their new safety standards?



I lean in this direction given the 40 page regulation distributed by the CDC to the cruise lines. I can't see the CDC stating you're all clear for a 7-day cruise to a "qualified" port, initially, while rolling the dice on a newly drafted procedure.


----------



## Farro

I was just making a payment on our trip and was playing around, looking at availability for when we go...oh my gosh, there is so much availability for end of April/beginning of May. Normally when we go, hardly anything left to book!

I know that's typically not a very crowded time regardless, but wow.

Even though we will need masks, lines will "seem" long and everything may not be open, I have to say we are really looking forward to experience Disney with what we would consider to be low crowds. We are used to traveling in October, which is pretty busy.

My sister already brought up, our next big trip will be October 2023, so Micky and I are excited to go this spring and experience Disney in a way we never have before. This is definitely going to be more of a stop and smell the roses kind of trip, which will be handy since it's Flower/Garden.


----------



## Lewisc

hertamaniac said:


> I lean in this direction given the 40 page regulation distributed by the CDC to the cruise lines. I can't see the CDC stating you're all clear for a 7-day cruise to a "qualified" port, initially, while rolling the dice on a newly drafted procedure.


Cruise lines are/will be doing test, simulated cruises.  At least one line will be using volunteer employees.  I'm sure the procedures will be tested, but not necessarily with paying passengers.


----------



## Farro

Is this news or a rehash of what we already knew? 

https://allears.net/2020/12/26/more...k-as-disney-world-sees-an-increase-in-guests/


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I was just making a payment on our trip and was playing around, looking at availability for when we go...oh my gosh, there is so much availability for end of April/beginning of May. Normally when we go, hardly anything left to book!
> 
> I know that's typically not a very crowded time regardless, but wow.
> 
> Even though we will need masks, lines will "seem" long and everything may not be open, I have to say we are really looking forward to experience Disney with what we would consider to be low crowds. We are used to traveling in October, which is pretty busy.
> 
> My sister already brought up, our next big trip will be October 2023, so Micky and I are excited to go this spring and experience Disney in a way we never have before. This is definitely going to be more of a stop and smell the roses kind of trip, which will be handy since it's Flower/Garden.


Only thing is ppl could be staying offsite b/c prices are way cheaper & there is no real incentive to stay on-site right now. We are considering it for the first time.


----------



## dislee1164

Farro said:


> Is this news or a rehash of what we already knew?
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/12/26/more...k-as-disney-world-sees-an-increase-in-guests/


I was wondering this same thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Is this news or a rehash of what we already knew?
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/12/26/more...k-as-disney-world-sees-an-increase-in-guests/



I saw this covered on another site as well, I don't think this is anything really new/changed - just there is the quote from the union rep so it is getting coverage now.

I hope it is the case that more CMs are getting called back than initially was going on


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Water park cms


----------



## Disney Bobby

We've averaged at least 4 trips a year for a few decades.  We live it up and spare no expense and always have a great time.  But we haven't been since January.  As much as I miss the great time we have, we won't be back until whatever normal is going to be happens.  I just don't want to see Disney that way.  Kinda like seeing my wife without any makeup at all.  Honey, I love you, but no.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> Is this news or a rehash of what we already knew?
> 
> https://allears.net/2020/12/26/more...k-as-disney-world-sees-an-increase-in-guests/


There was a round of callbacks back in early/mid November but I haven’t heard of any ones since.
Given how early ‘21 bookings are shaping up, I have to imagine we won’t see many more call backs until at least March sadly.


----------



## Davdingo

Disney Bobby said:


> We've averaged at least 4 trips a year for a few decades.  We live it up and spare no expense and always have a great time.  But we haven't been since January.  As much as I miss the great time we have, we won't be back until whatever normal is going to be happens.  I just don't want to see Disney that way.  Kinda like seeing my wife without any makeup at all.  Honey, I love you, but no.


oohh boy lets hope wifey isn't a member on this page as well. She may get you for that one


----------



## yulilin3

Is this new?  It tells you wait times varies by group size?


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> Is this new?  It tells you wait times varies by group size?
> View attachment 546285View attachment 546285



Interesting


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> Is this new?  It tells you wait times varies by group size?
> View attachment 546285View attachment 546285


Seems like a more official/polite way of saying, “We don’t really know what your wait is going to be” lol


----------



## yulilin3

andyman8 said:


> Seems like a more official/polite way of saying, “We don’t really know what your wait is going to be” lol


Yup


----------



## rpb718

andyman8 said:


> Seems like a more official/polite way of saying, “We don’t really know what your wait is going to be” lol



Wait times for most rides always varied by group sizes, but I imagine even more so now with social distancing.  I don't remember reading reports of folks that waited that much longer than the posted wait times.  It's usually been less than or equal to the posted time.  But that was back when the parks were at 25%, so I have a feeling WDW may be struggling with wait times since they increased to 35% capacity.

If you asked me, it seems like Disney IT is working on implementing the types of code changes I would classify as "low hanging fruit" rather than work on the much harder "virtual queue" issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Seems like a more official/polite way of saying, “We don’t really know what your wait is going to be” lol



Seems like there have been pretty consistent reports of displayed times being longer than actual waits - wonder if this change will let them put up times that are more accurate or typical but then thi slanguage sort of protects them if the wait winds up beig longer


----------



## Aimeedyan

yulilin3 said:


> Is this new?  It tells you wait times varies by group size?



It is new - I noticed it last week when we were there.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

@TheMaxRebo  used the word "slanguage"

I really like that word.

Congrats on inventing it!


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343020781677240325


----------



## anthony2k7

karmacats said:


> Just realize your mileage may vary when requesting space. We had a terrible experience on the safari and felt very unsafe last week. Despite being a walk-on they were seating every row, so I asked for space and the CM kept saying "but there's dividers for safety", and i kept saying "but we would like a row between us and others because we don't feel safe even with the dividers." After 3 requests she finally said ok and directed us to row 7, which we took because there was no one in 6 or 8.  As soon as we sat and got settled, she loaded people in those 2 rows (it was definitely the same CM) and as i was saying to DH we should get off, away the vehicle went and we were stuck for 20 minutes (or maybe more - we had a rhino traffic jam!).
> 
> To add insult to injury, row 9 was left empty; they could have put us there, and the row 8 family in row 7, and had the same number of people in the vehicle but complied with our request.
> 
> The row 8 family had an unmasked child right behind me who kept leaning out of the vehicle and forward so she was almost even with us (I'm shocked the driver didn't say anything -  that kid was out of the vehicle from her knees up, only being held by one adult arm), and another adult in their party took her mask off and the driver said nothing so finally i had to ask her to put her mask on.  I am not confrontational and this was way outside my comfort zone. The kid looked under 2 so not breaking rules there, but seating an unmasked person behind someone who's asked for space seemed pretty uncool on the CM's part, and then between the kid leaning around the divider and the adult unmasking, it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> I know many people on here have reported having luck asking for extra spacing, but it clearly doesn't always happen.  Just be prepared to stand up for yourself.  We had similar issues at FoP that day (unmasked guy behind us for 30 min in line and no one said a word) and the next day at epcot (placed every row on LwtL and guy in front of me took off his mask, and again i had to ask him to put it on).  We actually skipped our next park day after that because we felt so stressed about the lack of safety, though we went to MK a couple days later right before we left and it was much better.
> 
> I'm sad, because we were going to come back in feb or march, but after those AK and EP days, there's just no way I'm setting foot in the parks again anytime soon.  We may do a resort stay at the FW cabins, but that's about it.  I think disney is really dropping the ball on safety; in addition to the incidents above, there were just scads of unmasked people and not enough CMs to monitor.  They need to hire back CMs and put them on enforcement and monitoring.  I loved how every DVC sales booth had at least 2 CMs shooting the breeze, but there weren't sufficient CMs to monitor the crowds or rides.  You can tell what's important to the company, and it's not safety.
> 
> Sorry for the novel. We were just really disappointed and surprised at how many unmasked people there were, and especially with the CM's attitude at KS.


Did you go complain afterwards?! That’s shocking and a complaint definitely should have been made about the CM.


----------



## karmacats

anthony2k7 said:


> Did you go complain afterwards?! That’s shocking and a complaint definitely should have been made about the CM.



I didn't at the time, but there were many suggestions here to send an email to wdw about it, and i think i will.  At the time, DH and I were both pretty shellshocked, i think.  DH kept saying "she just didn't care. She lied right to us and didn't care" like he couldn't believe it.  then afterwards i kind of convinced myself maybe i was overreacting.  Looking back on it, though, it was pretty bad - if the CM had just said no, we would have done something else and tried again later. 

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since KS and 13 days since LwtL and no covid symptoms so far, so hopefully we are out of the woods, but the whole experience definitely made the remainder of our trip way more stressful.


----------



## Mit88

karmacats said:


> I didn't at the time, but there were many suggestions here to send an email to wdw about it, and i think i will.  At the time, DH and I were both pretty shellshocked, i think.  DH kept saying "she just didn't care. She lied right to us and didn't care" like he couldn't believe it.  then afterwards i kind of convinced myself maybe i was overreacting.  Looking back on it, though, it was pretty bad - if the CM had just said no, we would have done something else and tried again later.
> 
> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since KS and 13 days since LwtL and no covid symptoms so far, so hopefully we are out of the woods, but the whole experience definitely made the remainder of our trip way more stressful.



Theres no such thing as overreacting right now. There are many people that would not be OK with what you and your family went through. I wouldn’t  have, and while I’m cautious, I’m not overly obsessive with every little thing going on around me. If you’re not comfortable with a situation during a pandemic, you’re absolutely in the right to let it be known that you have an issue. Don’t not write an email because you didn’t get sick, that’s Disney getting lucky, not you.


----------



## rpb718

Does someone have a link to the info around the planned implementation for the 2PM park hopping? 

My current thinking is that one will be able to park hop to any park at 2PM as long as you have a park reservation for any one park for that day.  At one point I was thinking that they wouldn't allow hopping to a park already at capacity, but I foresee a some unhappy folks if they did that.  There's a piece of me that thinks WDW will be looking closely at the actual capacity numbers that each park achieves after 2PM until the end of the day but won't restrict them to 35% each.  This could be roundabout way for them to forge ahead with increasing capacity at the parks overall come March.

For those really late risers or folks arriving at WDW after 2PM, I'm not sure if you have to actually go to your reserved park first before hopping to another park - which was why I wanted a link to see the details if there are any details (other than the starting at 2PM).


----------



## Sunnywho

When the cast member lied, she took away your ability to make your own choice for your safety. She is undoubtedly doing the same to others. I would definitely follow up with Disney.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Does someone have a link to the info around the planned implementation for the 2PM park hopping?
> 
> My current thinking is that one will be able to park hop to any park at 2PM as long as you have a park reservation for any one park for that day.  At one point I was thinking that they wouldn't allow hopping to a park already at capacity, but I foresee a some unhappy folks if they did that.  There's a piece of me that thinks WDW will be looking closely at the actual capacity numbers that each park achieves after 2PM until the end of the day but won't restrict them to 35% each.  This could be roundabout way for them to forge ahead with increasing capacity at the parks overall come March.
> 
> For those really late risers or folks arriving at WDW after 2PM, I'm not sure if you have to actually go to your reserved park first before hopping to another park - which was why I wanted a link to see the details if there are any details (other than the starting at 2PM).



below is the story from wdwinfo.

to some of the points you raise, it specifically says you have to physically go to the park that you make you reservation for and it also says that hoping to a park is subject to that parks capacity limitations



*********

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/modified-park-hopping-returns-to-disney-world-in-january/

The new option will require guests to make a Park Pass Reservations for their first park of the day then physically go to that park.
At 2 p.m. they can head to any other Disney theme park for the rest of the day until that park closes without needing a second reservation.
It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time.


----------



## osufeth24

Nnooo. The Ahsoka her universe pins are back in stock at Epcot. I don't get back to Orlando til Saturday


----------



## dislee1164

osufeth24 said:


> Nnooo. The Ahsoka her universe pins are back in stock at Epcot. I don't get back to Orlando til Saturday


I am here now - we are in Epcot tomorrow. Would it be something I can grab and mail to you? I know nothing about these pins, so you would need to let me know where they are and what they look like. Then obviously, if you are comfortable DM’ing me your address. I live in Ohio, so wouldn’t be able to send until I get home next weekend. Happy to help if possible!


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> to some of the points you raise, it specifically says you have to physically go to the park that you make you reservation for and it also says that hoping to a park is subject to that parks capacity limitations



Thanks - that was what I was looking for.  Sounds like if a park has no availability in all buckets it can't be hopped to.  But also the "It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time. " could mean that if enough folks hop to a second park they can shut down access there too.  I'd hate to travel all the way to park #2 and find out when I get there I can't get in.  Or if traveling with a large group, only some can get in and the rest are out of luck.  Probably can just wait to see if folks are leaving.  Still confusing if the post-hop capacity is reached and someone wants to get back into their original park.

I doubt we see issues in January or February, unless the locals and APs are back in force on the weekends again.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Thanks - that was what I was looking for.  Sounds like if a park has no availability in all buckets it can't be hopped to.  But also the "It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time. " could mean that if enough folks hop to a second park they can shut down access there too.  I'd hate to travel all the way to park #2 and find out when I get there I can't get in.  Or if traveling with a large group, only some can get in and the rest are out of luck.  Probably can just wait to see if folks are leaving.  Still confusing if the post-hop capacity is reached and someone wants to get back into their original park.
> 
> I doubt we see issues in January or February, unless the locals and APs are back in force on the weekends again.



Yeah, I am sure like the first few days there will be a lot of people trying to Hop just because they can but then it should slow down - especially with shorter park hours just don't see tons of demand (other than maybe over to Epcot for food) - though I know at least some will 

I do hope they have a way to notify people about capacity levels at the other parks before they try to hop there. And not just "park is at capacity" but like how much is left? I would hate to leave one park and then the one I am going to fills up while I am en route there.  Maybe have like a Red Yell Green system for how much capacity is left?


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

I've seen a bunch of typos calling it "Park Hoping".  That may be more accurate than we "hop" for. We're heading down on January 9th for a week.  I cancelled all of my resort dining dinners and booked Epcot dinners.  I'm going to be in a pickle if they reach capacity.


----------



## mattpeto

We are probably overthinking park hopping capacity issues a bit.

They have all the metrics they need.  If Epcot takes the park hop load, it’s huge enough to absorb it.  

Ironically, your experience at DHS and AK should be better after 2 pm.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

TheMaxRebo said:


> below is the story from wdwinfo.
> 
> to some of the points you raise, it specifically says you have to physically go to the park that you make you reservation for and it also says that hoping to a park is subject to that parks capacity limitations
> 
> 
> 
> *********
> 
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/modified-park-hopping-returns-to-disney-world-in-january/
> 
> The new option will require guests to make a Park Pass Reservations for their first park of the day then physically go to that park.
> At 2 p.m. they can head to any other Disney theme park for the rest of the day until that park closes without needing a second reservation.
> It's important to note that capacity limits are still in place and could change at any time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 546441



So what happens if you are at AK, have a park hop to EPCOT.  Get to Epoct and they have reached capacity? And all the other parks are at capacity?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WorldOfPooh said:


> So what happens if you are at AK, have a park hop to EPCOT.  Get to Epoct and they have reached capacity? And all the other parks are at capacity?



I take it that you would not be able to enter EPCOT.  I would think since your park reservation is for AK you could still return to AK but it isn't clear


----------



## scrappinginontario

I could be wrong but I’m not thinking parks are going to reach capacity for hopping very often.  Anyone who hops to a new park leaves a vacancy at the old park.

I think most will hop to Epcot but as @mattpeto said, it also has the greatest capacity to accept new guests.  

I’m confident Disney thought this through and looked at the numbers prior to reintroducing park hopping.  Looking at the availability calendar for resort guests (those who I feel are most likely to take advantage of hopping), it’s green across the board from Jan 4 forward every single day for as far as I can see.  I don’t see parks reaching capacity so being locked out except for possibly very rare occasions.


----------



## skeeter31

scrappinginontario said:


> I could be wrong but I’m not thinking parks are going to reach capacity for hopping very often.  Anyone who hops to a new park leaves a vacancy at the old park.
> 
> I think most will hop to Epcot but as @mattpeto said, it also has the greatest capacity to accept new guests.
> 
> I’m confident Disney thought this through and looked at the numbers prior to reintroducing park hopping.  Looking at the availability calendar for resort guests (those who I feel are most likely to take advantage of hopping), it’s green across the board from Jan 4 forward every single day for as far as I can see.  I don’t see parks reaching capacity so being locked out except for possibly very rare occasions.


But not a true vacancy as you still have a reservation for that park for the entire day and can always go back.

But this isn’t Christmas week anymore. We are now entering a very slow season at Disney. Capacity issues won’t be an issue until at least Easter time. If anything it’s going to be HS hitting capacity in the mornings on a few random weekends, but that’s it. And by the 2pm time parks aren’t at capacity anymore anyway.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> I take it that you would not be able to enter EPCOT.  I would think since your park reservation is for AK you could still return to AK but it isn't clear



While the scenario is unlikely, it's the reason that I think WDW won't be monitoring capacity later in the day as closely.  No one would know if a park hits 36%.  But like I said it's unlikely to be an issue most of January or February.  And later in the day there's always folks leaving parks.

ETA: It occurs to me that the smoking areas in most parks are outside and you have to rescan your magic band to get back in.  Also, no one scans their magic bands to leave.


----------



## hertamaniac

Disney's Cruise Line reveals first look at the interior of Disney Wish.  

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/d...rst-look-at-interior-for-new-ship-disney-wish


----------



## skeeter31

hertamaniac said:


> Disney's Cruise Line reveals first look at the interior of Disney Wish.
> 
> https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/d...rst-look-at-interior-for-new-ship-disney-wish


You got me excited because I thought it was something more, but that’s the ad they played during the Christmas special on Friday. Just the artist rendering of the Cinderella statue and main hall.


----------



## hertamaniac

skeeter31 said:


> You got me excited because I thought it was something more, but that’s the ad they played during the Christmas special on Friday. Just the artist rendering of the Cinderella statue and main hall.



Well for those forum members that didn't watch the Christmas special <raises own hand>, this might be the first time seeing this modeling.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I was hoping we would see some sort of Aquaduck or variation of it on the top deck but unless I’m missing it, not seeing anything there.

Has anyone picked up if there will be any sort of special water feature on the upper decks?


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> Well for those forum members that didn't watch the Christmas special <raises own hand>, this might be the first time seeing this modeling.


It was shared. Maybe not in this thread though as this is not a news catch all thread. (Friendly reminder)


----------



## mattpeto

Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.

Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.

Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

mattpeto said:


> Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.
> 
> Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.
> 
> Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.


I was just "over there" reading all that too. 

I also saw a post stating Space 220 will be "open by summer". 
I've been watching for this to open thru so many trips, canceled or completed. I've,  well, I wish I could say I've stopped watching, but I am still watching...
I figure it'll for sure be open by the 50th


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.
> 
> Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.
> 
> Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.



also probably saves them $ 

would also push it to to the 40th birthday year for EPCOT


----------



## SaintsManiac

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was just "over there" reading all that too.
> 
> I also saw a post stating Space 220 will be "open by summer".
> I've been watching for this to open thru so many trips, canceled or completed. I've,  well, I wish I could say I've stopped watching, but I am still watching...
> I figure it'll for sure be open by the 50th




I'm not even getting my hopes up to have Thanksgiving dinner there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was just "over there" reading all that too.
> 
> I also saw a post stating Space 220 will be "open by summer".
> I've been watching for this to open thru so many trips, canceled or completed. I've,  well, I wish I could say I've stopped watching, but I am still watching...
> I figure it'll for sure be open by the 50th



crazy to look back and I was hopeful it might open in time for my trip this past February


----------



## Hummingbird

I haven't been in this thread in a long time, so I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but when I was in AK on Christmas Eve they filled every seat/ride vehicle on Flight Of Passage. Not a single seat was left empty between parties.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Hummingbird said:


> I haven't been in this thread in a long time, so I don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but when I was in AK on Christmas Eve they filled every seat/ride vehicle on Flight Of Passage. Not a single seat was left empty between parties.



That’s way too close for comfort. Some of my trip for Jan is not refundable, but if it was I’d seriously consider pulling the plug.


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.
> 
> Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.
> 
> Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.


It was sort of always the rumor Epcot Forever would be back before Harmonious.


----------



## Sandiz08

Sounds like Disney is going full steam ahead in 2021 with increased capacity.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> It was sort of always the rumor Epcot Forever would be back before Harmonious.



True, but then they started moving out the barges.


----------



## tlmadden73

scrappinginontario said:


> I could be wrong but I’m not thinking parks are going to reach capacity for hopping very often.  Anyone who hops to a new park leaves a vacancy at the old park.
> 
> I think most will hop to Epcot but as @mattpeto said, it also has the greatest capacity to accept new guests.
> 
> I’m confident Disney thought this through and looked at the numbers prior to reintroducing park hopping.  Looking at the availability calendar for resort guests (those who I feel are most likely to take advantage of hopping), it’s green across the board from Jan 4 forward every single day for as far as I can see.  I don’t see parks reaching capacity so being locked out except for possibly very rare occasions.


Disney is relying on the "typical" guest who comes late and leaves early .. making more than enough vacancies for the die-hards that want to be there from rope drop to park close with park hopping in between. 

I don't think park hopping will cause capacity issues -- especially in January/Feb/early March.


----------



## Mit88

Remember the barges could still be used as a daytime fountain show. So even if Harmonius doesn’t start until 2022, it doesn’t mean the barges will sit there doing nothing for the next year+


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.
> 
> Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.
> 
> Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.


Until well after social distancing isn’t required (which will likely not be the case until well into 2021, even with general public receiving vaccines in March/April), you won’t see Harmonious; it’ll be EF.  My understanding has always been that Harmonious wouldn’t make its debut until at least all the other “old” nighttime shows return (except the ones that will never return of course). That’s going to take a while.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> True, but then they started moving out the barges.


Barges were always set to move out prior to its debut.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> Remember the barges could still be used as a daytime fountain show. So even if Harmonius doesn’t start until 2022, it doesn’t mean the barges will sit there doing nothing for the next year+



I was thinking about that - would be nice so not just those black boxes out there

Also wondering if they could add them in to EPCOT Forever - not full on like what they are doing for Harmonious (no raising arms or anything) but just lighting up the LEDs a bit with what else is going on


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was thinking about that - would be nice so not just those black boxes out there
> 
> Also wondering if they could add them in to EPCOT Forever - not full on like what they are doing for Harmonious (no raising arms or anything) but just lighting up the LEDs a bit with what else is going on


Clips from the attraction/ show that are played during the show, i like it


----------



## osufeth24

dislee1164 said:


> I am here now - we are in Epcot tomorrow. Would it be something I can grab and mail to you? I know nothing about these pins, so you would need to let me know where they are and what they look like. Then obviously, if you are comfortable DM’ing me your address. I live in Ohio, so wouldn’t be able to send until I get home next weekend. Happy to help if possible!



Sorry didn't see this til now, but I appreciate the offer, but don't worry about it. I'll look when I get back in town.

Been taking too many Ls looking for either ps5 or some sort of other merch this last quarter of 2020. Cmon 2021 bring me some Ws lol


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343677165636734978


----------



## cristen72

Is there anywhere to get ice cream that is not in a park or at Disney springs?   We had planned to ride the skyliner from AoA to the Boardwalk but then realized Beaches and Cream to go is closed.


----------



## jade1

Fountain is closed, but I think Fuel at the Dolphin counter is open? But that might be frozen yogurt.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Oh man. I want the peanut butter one.
> 
> Do I really change my second day morning plans to try and get a cookie?
> Yes, yes I do....


Sorry if this is old news by now but they have a virtual queue situation going for now.


----------



## chicagoshannon

cristen72 said:


> Is there anywhere to get ice cream that is not in a park or at Disney springs?   We had planned to ride the skyliner from AoA to the Boardwalk but then realized Beaches and Cream to go is closed.


Just Mickey bars in the gift shop.  Disney for some reason doesn't think people want ice cream right now.  We had a heck of a time trying to find it, even in a park, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Farro

Well, vaccinations moving much faster at work, im scheduled for next week.  
Chicago is moving pretty quick in general, so hoping Micky gets his through the VA before May and we can go on trip both vaccinated! Will still wear masks, but will make us feel better if crowds and such.

Vaccination is voluntary and I work at a hospital, so I think no way will Disney require it if hospitals aren't requiring it at this point. I don't even think for employees. 

I saw the increased park hours for AK for some nights in January...hopefully that means at least 6 or 7 pm closings in April/May.


----------



## Heather07438

cristen72 said:


> Is there anywhere to get ice cream that is not in a park or at Disney springs?   We had planned to ride the skyliner from AoA to the Boardwalk but then realized Beaches and Cream to go is closed.


If you stop off the Skyliner at Riviera the quick service Primo Piatto has a gelato selection for $5 a serving.

Le Petit Cafe may be hard to walk past over there, lol.  Yummy french pastry.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> They could be. This ride just doesn’t seem like a good place to do this.


Request to be a pilot or gunner to avoid the plexiglass. My husband and son asked to be pilots (they’ve ridden maybe 3-4 times and have never been pilots) and they obliged.

Plexiglass on frozen was awful. It’s not great on MMRR either. So much glare, it really takes away from the ride. We sat in the front on ROTR so luckily we skirted the plexiglass there.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Farro said:


> Well, vaccinations moving much faster at work, im scheduled for next week.
> Chicago is moving pretty quick in general, so hoping Micky gets his through the VA before May and we can go on trip both vaccinated! Will still wear masks, but will make us feel better if crowds and such.
> 
> Vaccination is voluntary and I work at a hospital, so I think no way will Disney require it if hospitals aren't requiring it at this point. I don't even think for employees.
> 
> I saw the increased park hours for AK for some nights in January...hopefully that means at least 6 or 7 pm closings in April/May.



*VACCINES*


----------



## hereforthechurros

indylaw99 said:


> I was so worried that our Christmas trip wasn't going to be that great after everything I have been reading and our last few trips. We were here in July when it was practically empty but so hot that the facemasks were practically melting. Then we were here in October and November and so happy just to see the Halloween and Christmas stuff that we didn't mind if it was busier. How could this trip be better than those???
> 
> It definitely has been magical! I don't know if we are just getting lucky or what. We saw the Electrical Water Pageant the very first night because it was coming through as we were waiting for our boat to Wilderness Lodge. We got Columbia Harbor House food (our favorite) at Tomorrowland Terrace. This morning we walked into EPCOT to find the new entrance fountain unveiled. Lines are moving faster because of the plexiglass. I don't LOVE the look of it, but I can't say it has ruined any rides, even when we have been in the back row. And we have ridden almost every single ride in every park each day--plus had lunch and dinner. We've never waited more than 20 minutes for a boat or bus, and almost half of the time we have had a bus to ourselves.
> 
> The only place I truly didn't like at all was Galaxy's Edge. It was WAY too crowded--to the point that we ended up leaving right after we rode ROTR. It just wasn't worth it to us.
> 
> This is our 4th trip since June and it seems like every time we are here, there are either old things coming back or new things starting. We've seen Santa in two different parks, eaten so many different things in EPCOT, and worn ourselves out every day. I know it isn't "normal" Disney but it's still magical to us.


Not to take away from your experience but if you’re going four times in six months it means you’re a Disney fanatic and probably more willing to overlook imperfections and always see it as magical. If it wasn’t that way to you, you wouldn’t keep going.

We were there for nine days over Christmas and like any vacation there were great parts and not so great parts. Really impossible to believe there is  35% cap, especially at MK & HS. If you told me it was fluid based on demand I’d believe it. We left every park without doing all that we wanted to do because lines were just too long sometimes and crowds became uncomfortable. 75 minutes for 7DMT may not seem bad but when you’ve already do waited an hour for Jingle Cruise then an hour for Pirates then an hour for BTMR, it gets old. But like I said in the Here & Back thread, everything is anecdotal and each day is different.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Heather07438 said:


> If you stop off the Skyliner at Riviera the quick service Primo Piatto has a gelato selection for $5 a serving.
> 
> Le Petit Cafe may be hard to walk past over there, lol.  Yummy french pastry.


 Primo Piatto for Gelato is definitely the answer here. It's also super good!! It was a staple during my last trip to Pop.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Request to be a pilot or gunner to avoid the plexiglass. My husband and son asked to be pilots (they’ve ridden maybe 3-4 times and have never been pilots) and they obliged.
> 
> Plexiglass on frozen was awful. It’s not great on MMRR either. So much glare, it really takes away from the ride. We were sat in the front on ROTR so luckily we skirted the plexiglass there.


They plexiglassed Frozen?!! Ugg

I see it happened early Nov. I do not recall it on my mid-Nov trip so I guess they were still testing then. Seems like such an awful ride to that to


----------



## teach22180

And I saw a vehicle on It's a small world with plexiglass on the 26th. I think they are testing it there too.


----------



## Heather07438

teach22180 said:


> View attachment 546596
> And I saw a vehicle on It's a small world with plexiglass on the 26th. I think they are testing it there too.


They waited until now to do it, when many people wouldn't even know until they got there.  Not nice.

I get it, they didn't want guests complaining about the lines and unsafe clusters that'd cause... but it feels like they tried to be sneaky by plexiglassing so many more rides right as guests were arriving.


----------



## gottalovepluto

teach22180 said:


> View attachment 546596
> And I saw a vehicle on It's a small world with plexiglass on the 26th. I think they are testing it there too.


 at Disney. Not you  (I always feel like I need to say that lol!)


----------



## rteetz

teach22180 said:


> View attachment 546596
> And I saw a vehicle on It's a small world with plexiglass on the 26th. I think they are testing it there too.


They started installing on Frozen in November.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Ugh, not it’s a small world. I am really sad about all the plexi glass, especially as crowds are about to drop


----------



## paradesintherain

I'm so all for safety, wear your masks, keep your distance, get the vaccine when you can, etc etc. But that plexiglass is purely for show. An airborne virus isn't going to be stopped by some plastic, it's absurd.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> They started installing on Frozen in November.



Part of me wants to see the iPhone video that was being taped from the back row.  I feel bad for the daughter in the front to the far left that was left out of the photo.  The look on the face of the child in the second row is what it's all about folks.


----------



## yulilin3

And post after post on the just back thread are of people complaining about the long lines.  We can't have it all right now.  I agree plexiglass is not a real fix but it gives Disney the ability to open ride capacity


----------



## jlwhitney

paradesintherain said:


> I'm so all for safety, wear your masks, keep your distance, get the vaccine when you can, etc etc. But that plexiglass is purely for show. An airborne virus isn't going to be stopped by some plastic, it's absurd.



And I don't see them removing it anytime soon if ever, unless it starts to break maybe then they won't replace it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jlwhitney said:


> And I don't see them removing it anytime soon if ever, unless it starts to break maybe then they won't replace it.


It’s gonna be a pain to clean and maintain. And the guest complaints will start to matter when things get back to normal. Like masks, plexiglass will pass too.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> And post after post on the just back thread are of people complaining about the long lines.  We can't have it all right now.  I agree plexiglass is not a real fix but it gives Disney the ability to open ride capacity



yeah, if "we" want more hours and more things open, more CMs brought back, etc. then Disney needs to increase capacity in the parks (or, at least that is what indications are/are for their bottom line) - then things like this are needed to increase capacity of attractions 

This is an added expense for Disney to install these, so I am sure they aren't just doing it for no reason.  Either they feel this makes things more safe, it gives the feeling of things being more safe, or they have external guidelines telling them this is what to do (probably a combination of all of these).

I will say it increases my desire to just wait to go back and most likely just cancel our trip planned for late March (leaning that way anyway) - just seems like why spend the money now for this experience (not saying it is awful or there isn't any magic, just seems too much of a detraction) combined with just still feels not safe to travel (anywhere, not Disney specific)


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> And post after post on the just back thread are of people complaining about the long lines.  We can't have it all right now.  I agree plexiglass is not a real fix but it gives Disney the ability to open ride capacity



Truth be told there were always long lines at WDW, especially at all the headliners.  Many of the folks complaining now are the ones that in the past would utilize FP+ a lot and would never wait in long lines.


----------



## jlwhitney

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s gonna be a pain to clean and maintain. And the guest complaints will start to matter when things get back to normal. Like masks, plexiglass will pass too.



Oh the cleaning is gonna be awful


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Truth be told there were always long lines at WDW, especially at all the headliners.  Many of the folks complaining now are the ones that in the past would utilize FP+ a lot and would never wait in long lines.



This is definitely part of it - I know quite a few people that only ride things that they get a FP+ for and if that means they don't get on a number of headliners then so be it - so if they are going now, that isn't an option

I do think there is a new thing related to the physical length of the lines not the wait times - just seeing them stretch for (what seems like) forever and impede walkways and sometimes intermingle with other lines, etc. - I think that provides a negative impact as well, even if the actual wait time isn't *that* long


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> Truth be told there were always long lines at WDW, especially at all the headliners.  Many of the folks complaining now are the ones that in the past would utilize FP+ a lot and would never wait in long lines.


And those are the bulk of people coming not first timers without any prior knowledge of what "used to be" 
The lines spilling out and creating the illusion of a very long line is the biggest problem now.  Plexiglass would alleviate this


----------



## abs1978

All the plexiglass is just making me sad.  I get it.  I know Disney is trying to minimize the complaints about long waits but I still say they would be better off bringing back a show or two instead of plexifying every single ride.  It's not cute and after the first hour or so of the day there are smudges everywhere.  Really hope the plexiglass comes down sooner rather than later.


----------



## gottalovepluto

abs1978 said:


> All the plexiglass is just making me sad.  I get it.  I know Disney is trying to minimize the complaints about long waits but I still say they would be better off bringing back a show or two instead of plexifying every single ride.  It's not cute and after the first hour or so of the day there are smudges everywhere.  Really hope the plexiglass comes down sooner rather than later.


Plexiglass cheaper than CMs


----------



## abs1978

gottalovepluto said:


> Plexiglass cheaper than CMs



I know it.  Which is why I understand what they are doing.  All the plexiglass definitely takes away from the experience though and doesn't make anything any safer.


----------



## Farro

paradesintherain said:


> I'm so all for safety, wear your masks, keep your distance, get the vaccine when you can, etc etc. But that plexiglass is purely for show. An airborne virus isn't going to be stopped by some plastic, it's absurd.



Exactly. And sorry, but doing it because it makes people "feel" safer is just ridiculous. Are they just going to leave it there? For no real reason, they are ruining ride experiences. NOTHING is safer about this.

Disney actually angers me with this. If you want to add capacity, just do it. Don't play pretend safety with plexiglass. People will decide on their own if they are comfortable with it or not. 

And if people actually think they are safer because there is some plastic in directly in front of their face but air is flowing directly above and around them, then I don't know what to say.

You aren't.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> And those are the bulk of people coming not first timers without any prior knowledge of what "used to be"
> The lines spilling out and creating the illusion of a very long line is the biggest problem now.  Plexiglass would alleviate this



I know what you are saying about the illusion of long lines, and it makes sense as long as the park capacity remains at 35% for the foreseeable future.  But I don't see park capacity remaining at 35% until July, and any increase in park capacity would fill those faster moving lines as far as they are now so the "illusion" will be back.


----------



## atricks

Well that was quick, I think the remainder of the week is going to be like this


----------



## SaintsManiac

The plexiglass is becoming a huge bummer.


----------



## rteetz

No the plexiglass isn’t the safest thing possible. However it also isn’t pointless. It does create a barrier between parties. If someone were to take their mask off in ride and cough or sneeze, that barrier would help block that. Certainly nothing is perfect but it’s also not completely useless.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> The plexiglass is becoming a huge bummer.



It is.

And people are coming. They are going on the rides and they will if there is plexiglass or not. And if someone thinks they won't be safe, then they will make the choice not go on ride.

I know some will say they will cancel if they fill every row and that is completely up to them. I think the majority won't cancel.

The plexiglass does nothing except trick people into thinking they are safe.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> No the plexiglass isn’t the safest thing possible. However it also isn’t pointless. It does create a barrier between parties. If someone were to take their mask off in ride and cough or sneeze, that barrier would help block that. Certainly nothing is perfect but it’s also not completely useless.



Sorry, I disagree. The droplets will travel up and around. The most it stops is it landing directly on back of your head.

But what's done is done. I just hope it isn't permanent.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Sorry, I disagree. The droplets will travel up and around. The most it stops is it landing directly on back of your head.
> 
> But what's done is done. I just hope it isn't permanent.


Like I said it’s not perfect. Like you noted though this will stop direct contact. It’s like a sneeze guard at a food station in non-covid times. 

If this is permanent then Disney would need to start integrating these better. They would need to theme them and new rides would need to be designed with such from the start. They look terrible and hinder ride experience in many cases. I don’t see any way these are permanent.


----------



## Disneylover99

rteetz said:


> No the plexiglass isn’t the safest thing possible. However it also isn’t pointless. It does create a barrier between parties. If someone were to take their mask off in ride and cough or sneeze, that barrier would help block that. Certainly nothing is perfect but it’s also not completely useless.


Yep. And those droplets can travel well beyond just the people directly in front of you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Like I said it’s not perfect. Like you noted though this will stop direct contact. It’s like a sneeze guard at a food station in non-covid times.
> 
> If this is permanent then Disney would need to start integrating these better. They would need to theme them and new rides would need to be designed with such from the start. They look terrible and hinder ride experience in many cases. I don’t see any way these are permanent.




I don't know what my line in the sand is, but permanent plexiglass could be it. I do not want my first ride on MMRR or RotR to be with this crap in front of my face.


----------



## Farro

Disneylover99 said:


> Yep. And those droplets can travel well beyond just the people directly in front of you.



The droplets will still easily travel even with plexiglass. The only way to stop would be to be encased in a box of plastic. They are still in the air even as the next boat passes.

I know I'm annoying about this, but they keep adding it. They are ruining the boat rides, my favorite rides!


----------



## indylaw99

hereforthechurros said:


> Not to take away from your experience but if you’re going four times in six months it means you’re a Disney fanatic and probably more willing to overlook imperfections and always see it as magical. If it wasn’t that way to you, you wouldn’t keep going.
> 
> We were there for nine days over Christmas and like any vacation there were great parts and not so great parts. Really impossible to believe there is  35% cap, especially at MK & HS. If you told me it was fluid based on demand I’d believe it. We left every park without doing all that we wanted to do because lines were just too long sometimes and crowds became uncomfortable. 75 minutes for 7DMT may not seem bad but when you’ve already do waited an hour for Jingle Cruise then an hour for Pirates then an hour for BTMR, it gets old. But like I said in the Here & Back thread, everything is anecdotal and each day is different.



I don't think I was overlooking imperfections. In fact, I specifically mentioned that Galaxy's Edge was too crowded for me so we left. But the point of my post wasn't that everything was perfect there. It was to point out some of the things that have come back or been added just in the last few months since we started going back. The parks have definitely been evolving very quickly since they reopened and it will be interesting to see if that continues. 

I guess I could have also mentioned Frozen. I didn't care about the plexiglass when we were actually on the ride. But the picture was terrible because we were in the second row and the bar went straight across the middle of my face. I was unhappy with the picture but seeing that the lines were half as long as they were when we were there in October made me blow it off. I figure riding the ride was more important than having a picture of riding the ride. Does that make me a Disney apologist? Maybe. More likely just the PollyAnna my mom has always accused me of being!


----------



## Disneylover99

Farro said:


> The droplets will still easily travel even with plexiglass. The only way to stop would be to be encased in a box of plastic. They are still in the air even as the next boat passes.
> 
> I know I'm annoying about this, but they keep adding it. They are ruining the boat rides, my favorite rides!



While particles can still be in the air, the plexiglass will stop the initial splat that can travel fast and furious onto others, so I do see the value.

I’m not saying I like it.


----------



## Mit88

They should put plexiglass on the splash mountain ride vehicle and turn the water levels back up so when the water comes up and over your head, the plexiglass serves as a backboard and gets you even more wet.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> The droplets will still easily travel even with plexiglass. The only way to stop would be to be encased in a box of plastic. They are still in the air even as the next boat passes.
> 
> I know I'm annoying about this, but they keep adding it. They are ruining the boat rides, my favorite rides!



There was a picture posted a few weeks back of the end of the Navi ride that was at an absurd location.  It's only a matter of time now for that one if it hasn't been done already.


----------



## Farro

Disneylover99 said:


> While particles can still be in the air, the plexiglass will stop the initial splat that can travel fast and furious onto others, so I do see the value.
> 
> I’m not saying I like it.



And now I will spend ride gagging at all the smudges, spots and smears on the plexiglass - wondering what type of particle is it...food? sneeze? something worse?



Let's just hope they actually remove sooner rather than later.

Keep the masks, lose the plexiglass.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> They should put plexiglass on the splash mountain ride vehicle and turn the water levels back up so when the water comes up and over your head, the plexiglass serves as a backboard and gets you even more wet.



They'll need windshield wipers for that one.  Imagine if they did and you were in the front row with nothing in front or you and plexi directly behind you.


----------



## jerry557

By the way... Seems Universal has given up on enforcing social distancing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343592144897007618


----------



## rpb718

jerry557 said:


> By the way... Seems Universal has given up on enforcing social distancing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343592144897007618



Diagon Alley was pretty dicey back in October mid-week, so I can't imagine it now.  Must have been intolerable pre-COVID between XMAS and New Year's.


----------



## Disneylover99

Farro said:


> And now I will spend ride gagging at all the smudges, spots and smears on the plexiglass - wondering what type of particle is it...food? sneeze? something worse?



No doubt.

You don’t want to be touching that plexiglass, especially if you can’t see out of it. Lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It is.
> 
> And people are coming. They are going on the rides and they will if there is plexiglass or not. And if someone thinks they won't be safe, then they will make the choice not go on ride.
> 
> I know some will say they will cancel if they fill every row and that is completely up to them. I think the majority won't cancel.
> 
> The plexiglass does nothing except trick people into thinking they are safe.



I think for most it isn't any one thing but more the addative impact or at least a "final straw" scenario 

I mentioned be fore we are really leaning towards cancelling our upcoming trip (late March) and while a lot of that is just due to travel in general and our thoughts about it not being done now .... But these developments at the park are also a factor - the crowds, the having to wear masks, the plexiglass, the filling every row/seat, etc.

It isn't any one thing but collectively it is feeling like something we'd rather not experience and just wait


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think for most it isn't any one thing but more the addative impact or at least a "final straw" scenario
> 
> I mentioned be fore we are really leaning towards cancelling our upcoming trip (late March) and while a lot of that is just due to travel in general and our thoughts about it not being done now .... But these developments at the park are also a factor - the crowds, the having to wear masks, the plexiglass, the filling every row/seat, etc.
> 
> It isn't any one thing but collectively it is feeling like something we'd rather not experience and just wait




Exactly this. I booked rack rate at BC for Thanksgiving. I'm not paying 7K for what the experience is right now. I can only hope things have improved by then.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think for most it isn't any one thing but more the addative impact or at least a "final straw" scenario
> 
> I mentioned be fore we are really leaning towards cancelling our upcoming trip (late March) and while a lot of that is just due to travel in general and our thoughts about it not being done now .... But these developments at the park are also a factor - the crowds, the having to wear masks, the plexiglass, the filling every row/seat, etc.
> 
> It isn't any one thing but collectively it is feeling like something we'd rather not experience and just wait



I'm only speaking of people who might cancel due to thinking Disney isn't enforcing social distancing only. I think more people will still go even if having to sit every row than those who will cancel due to sitting every row.
My posts are directly in regards to plexiglass use. My point being I think it's pointless and the amount of people who would cancel just because Disney is sitting every row is negligible. 

I'm not talking of those who will cancel because entire experience will be less, there's more to it than plexiglass for those people.


----------



## rpb718

Disneylover99 said:


> No doubt.
> 
> You don’t want to be touching that plexiglass, especially if you can’t see out of it. Lol.



Yeah - DW doesn't want to have to add Windex and wipes to the bag she brings to the park..


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> I don't know what my line in the sand is, but permanent plexiglass could be it. I do not want my first ride on MMRR or RotR to be with this crap in front of my face.


My first ride on RotR was with plexiglass in front of me. While a bit bumming I think it only took away a bit from the amazing experience. The stuff in the ride is _mostly_ up so I was able to mentally dismiss the plexiglass pretty easily. I adore Frozen and am bummed it will be plexiglassed but I can see working around it as the ride is also _mostly_ viewing up. Now Kilimanjaro- whole other tale. The stuff was a pain and actually made it a bad experience. So it doesn’t work everywhere but it didn’t ruin my first ROTR experience fwiw.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Yeah - DW doesn't want to have to add Windex and wipes to the bag she brings to the park..



I was just saying that! I'm going to whip out a roll of paper towels and a bottle of Windex on each ride!


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> I'm only speaking of people who might cancel due to thinking Disney isn't enforcing social distancing only. I think more people will still go even if having to sit every row than those who will cancel due to sitting every row.
> My posts are directly in regards to plexiglass use. My point being I think it's pointless.
> 
> I'm not talking of those who will cancel because entire experience will be less, there's more to it than plexiglass for those people.


I agree that the plexiglass in and of itself is not the final straw for most, and just gets added into the entire experience when it comes to cancelling. But I know for us, the seating every row on rides is the main (and basically only) reason we continue to cancel trips and push back trips. Now, even when we go we rarely do too many rides since we‘re there so often and only go for a night or 2 at a time. But we don’t feel comfortable at all being on a ride vehicle with people close to us, so knowing we basically can’t go on any rides when we do go is forcing us to postpone. Our next scheduled trip is 1/4-1/6 but I think we’re cancelling that. Then we’re going 1/26 just for a night in a bungalow at Poly which I think we’ll keep because we won’t even go to a park, just enjoy the bungalow. But if I can’t even go on Small World because they’re seating every row with a stupid piece of plexiglass between people, I’m not going to be going.

The masks, lack of entertainment, closed restaurants, etc really don’t impact that decision for us. It’s basically just the diminishing of social distancing. But I get where you’re coming from that I’m most likely in the minority when it comes to that, I’d think.


----------



## Jrb1979

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think for most it isn't any one thing but more the addative impact or at least a "final straw" scenario
> 
> I mentioned be fore we are really leaning towards cancelling our upcoming trip (late March) and while a lot of that is just due to travel in general and our thoughts about it not being done now .... But these developments at the park are also a factor - the crowds, the having to wear masks, the plexiglass, the filling every row/seat, etc.
> 
> It isn't any one thing but collectively it is feeling like something we'd rather not experience and just wait


For me even if I was able to travel right now seeing crowds, the lack of social distancing, increasing capacity IMO not safely has made me in no hurry to go to any of the Orlando parks.  

It feels like that Disney and Universal care more about the bottom line the last few months and less about a a Pandemic going on. I thought that both companies were doing a great job at the beginning. Then come the Holidays and now it's mostly gone out the window. I am happy with the mask enforcement but the lack of social distancing going on and now filling every row on attractions concerns me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

jerry557 said:


> By the way... Seems Universal has given up on enforcing social distancing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343592144897007618




I just watched their live feed for a few minutes and Diagon Alley looks like it did last year during Thanksgiving. I'm sure the rest of the park is much better, but yikes.


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> I agree that the plexiglass in and of itself is not the final straw for most, and just gets added into the entire experience when it comes to cancelling. But I know for us, the seating every row on rides is the main (and basically only) reason we continue to cancel trips and push back trips. Now, even when we go we rarely do too many rides since we‘re there so often and only go for a night or 2 at a time. But we don’t feel comfortable at all being on a ride vehicle with people close to us, so knowing we basically can’t go on any rides when we do go is forcing us to postpone. Our next scheduled trip is 1/4-1/6 but I think we’re cancelling that. Then we’re going 1/26 just for a night in a bungalow at Poly which I think we’ll keep because we won’t even go to a park, just enjoy the bungalow. But if I can’t even go on Small World because they’re seating every row with a stupid piece of plexiglass between people, I’m not going to be going.
> 
> The masks, lack of entertainment, closed restaurants, etc really don’t impact that decision for us. It’s basically just the diminishing of social distancing. But I get where you’re coming from that I’m most likely in the minority when it comes to that, I’d think.



Totally get cancelling for safety reasons, but yes, I think most planning and going right now (during worst of pandemic) won't be as likely to cancel just due to sitting every row/social distancing. Some will, but most won't.

I'm not saying a ton of people are going to book if they remove plexiglass either, I just don't think enough would cancel due to sitting every row that it would make much difference in their bottom line. 

I actually think more will cancel due to plexiglass as posters were saying - the final straw in all the park experience losses thus far.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Must resist, must resist.

What I will say is the plexiglass that has been on the vehicles/in the lines since the beginning is horribly scratched and gross looking already.  If you're in the last row of the Land boat ride forget about seeing anything!  Plus that flexible plastic divider is not doing ANYTHING for germ protection.

Bottom line, if you are concerned about catching the virus you probably shouldn't be going at all as none of these protections, besides the extra cleaning maybe, are doing anything to stop an airborne virus.


----------



## SaintsManiac

chicagoshannon said:


> Must resist, must resist.
> 
> What I will say is the plexiglass that has been on the vehicles/in the lines since the beginning is horribly scratched and gross looking already.  If you're in the last row of the Land boat ride forget about seeing anything!  Plus that flexible plastic divider is not doing ANYTHING for germ protection.
> 
> Bottom line, if you are concerned about catching the virus you probably shouldn't be going at all as none of these protections, besides the extra cleaning maybe, are doing anything to stop an airborne virus.




Must resist what? I think it's been beaten to death to say "don't go if you're worried about the virus." Pretty sure we all know that.


----------



## HikingFam

Only saw one boat like this today.


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> Must resist what? I think it's been beaten to death to say "don't go if you're worried about the virus." Pretty sure we all know that.



Yeah - I think the meter of todays messages aren't so much leaning towards being "worried about the virus" as it is leaning towards being "worried about what WDW will add plexiglass to next".


----------



## rpb718

HikingFam said:


> Only saw one boat like this today.



It's a plexi-WDW after all.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> For me even if I was able to travel right now seeing crowds, the lack of social distancing, increasing capacity IMO not safely has made me in no hurry to go to any of the Orlando parks.
> 
> It feels like that Disney and Universal care more about the bottom line the last few months and less about a a Pandemic going on. I thought that both companies were doing a great job at the beginning. Then come the Holidays and now it's mostly gone out the window. I am happy with the mask enforcement but the lack of social distancing going on and now filling every row on attractions concerns me.


They always only cared about the bottom line. That’s why it appeared they were doing a good job in the beginning b/c that’s what it took to get ppl to come.


----------



## fbb

teach22180 said:


> View attachment 546596


This is a step in the right direction for this attraction, but it looks like guests are still able to see and hear.


----------



## Jrb1979

LSUmiss said:


> They always only cared about the bottom line. That’s why it appeared they were doing a good job in the beginning b/c that’s what it took to get ppl to come.


All I will say is for their sake I hope this doesn't back fire on them. The last thing that needs to happen to any of the theme parks is for an outbreak to happen.


----------



## mshanson3121

paradesintherain said:


> I'm so all for safety, wear your masks, keep your distance, get the vaccine when you can, etc etc. But that plexiglass is purely for show. An airborne virus isn't going to be stopped by some plastic, it's absurd.



Not completely, but, will it help reduce to some degree? Yes. That's kind of the point of layering all these things: masks, distancing, barriers etc... None of them are 100%, but each layer you add gives you that much more protection.


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> Truth be told there were always long lines at WDW, especially at all the headliners.  Many of the folks complaining now are the ones that in the past would utilize FP+ a lot and would never wait in long lines.



THIS!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Sorry, I disagree. The droplets will travel up and around. The most it stops is it landing directly on back of your head.
> 
> But what's done is done. I just hope it isn't permanent.



No one is suggesting it will completely stop it. But it WILL stop SOME particles. The aerosols yes, will go airborne, but the large droplets will be stopped. And some protection is always better than none, whether we like the looks of these, or not.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> No one is suggesting it will completely stop it. But it WILL stop SOME particles. The aerosols yes, will go airborne, but the large droplets will be stopped. And some protection is always better than none, whether we like the looks of these, or not.



I disagree.  Anyone who is concerned about lack of social distancing/sitting every row should not let the addition of plexiglass lull them into a false sense of security.


----------



## rpb718

mshanson3121 said:


> Not completely, but, will it help reduce to some degree? Yes. That's kind of the point of layering all these things: masks, distancing, barriers etc... None of them are 100%, but each layer you add gives you that much more protection.



Plexiglass does protect as long as the proper airflow studies have been done to verify.  Unfortunately, the plexiglass that I've seen installed has been straight up and down at a 90 degree angle which causes a vacuum directly behind it that draws in the vapor from directly in front of that area.  Had the plexiglass been installed at a proper angle that forces the air in an upward motion if would help better.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I disagree.  Anyone who is concerned about lack of social distancing/sitting every row should not let the addition of plexiglass lull them into a false sense of security.



I mean, I guess you can disagree with the laws of science if you want... your choice. I am curious why you assume everyone is so stupid as to think a plexiglass barrier is going to magically make everything all better. Will there be some? Sure. But I highly doubt the majority feel that way. Most are going to recognize it for what it is - yet another layer of protection, which still is not going to give 100% protection.

Ultimately, if the barriers are upsetting you this much, I guess you'll just have to not go. But it's ridiculous to try and argue that they "do nothing" just because you don't like them. And for the record, no, I don't like them either. But would they stop me from going? No.


----------



## Farro

mshanson3121 said:


> I mean, I guess you can disagree with the laws of science if you want... your choice.* I am curious why you assume everyone is so stupid as to think a plexiglass barrier is going to magically make them feel all is well. *Will there be some? Sure. But I highly doubt the majority feel that way. Most are going to recognize it for what it is - yet another layer of protection, which still is not going to give 100% protection.
> 
> Ultimately, if the barriers are upsetting you this much, I guess you'll just have to not go. But it's ridiculous to try and argue that they "do nothing" just because you don't like them.



I don't, Disney does.  

But it's always nice to try and turn a polite discussion into an argument.


----------



## mattpeto

This is terrible.

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Well at least people will start to hear about it and decide if they want to ride or not. I'm curious as to their motivations of adding barriers to some rides and not others. Also, were riders actually 6 feet apart when skipping one vehicle?

Is there no room for plexiglass? It's probably coming.


----------



## mshanson3121

mattpeto said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



For better or worse, I fully expect these reports to be a regular thing moving forward.


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



Someone reported this in this thread yesterday (not the article, just what they experienced which is pretty much what was reported in the article).  I imagine the child-seat plexiglass arrangement in Soarin' is coming out soon.  Waiting to hear about Star Tours as well.


----------



## Jonfw2

Question for the board: I don't suspect WDW will at any point have a vaccine requirement (although DL certainly might!), but I wonder if we might see some things in regards to reopening of shows, VIP stuff, character meals...might those types of things be phased back in with a testing/vaccine requirement?


----------



## skeeter31

Jonfw2 said:


> Question for the board: I don't suspect WDW will at any point have a vaccine requirement (although DL certainly might!), but I wonder if we might see some things in regards to reopening of shows, VIP stuff, character meals...might those types of things be phased back in with a testing/vaccine requirement?


I doubt it. Too hard to enforce at the parks, vaccine wise. If testing gets quicker, more reliable, and cheaper they could institute a testing requirement for certain things, but even that is a stretch. Disney isn’t going to want to be stuffing a Qtip into someone’s brain on a trip to WDW. 
 Now DCL is possible, but not parks. This has been debated a bit on this thread the past 10+ pages though.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jonfw2 said:


> Question for the board: I don't suspect WDW will at any point have a vaccine requirement (although DL certainly might!), but I wonder if we might see some things in regards to reopening of shows, VIP stuff, character meals...might those types of things be phased back in with a testing/vaccine requirement?



WDW can’t require vaccines to enter. How in the world would that be implemented?


----------



## mshanson3121

Jonfw2 said:


> Question for the board: I don't suspect WDW will at any point have a vaccine requirement (although DL certainly might!), but I wonder if we might see some things in regards to reopening of shows, VIP stuff, character meals...might those types of things be phased back in with a testing/vaccine requirement?



You know originally, I didn't think WDW would have a vaccine requirement. But as more and more places around the world are announcing their (tentative) plans to require vaccines in order to be able to attend crowded venues, and as more platforms are in development... it wouldn't surprise me if WDW does require them. I hope not but...  I think 2020 has shown us anything is possible.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> WDW can’t require vaccines to enter. How in the world would that be implemented?



Technically, they legally can. It's private property. I'm guessing it would be done through the digital programs that are in development now - proof of vaccination via anonymous QR code.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Technically, they legally can. It's private property.



I didn’t say anything about the legality of it.


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> Technically, they legally can. It's private property. I'm guessing it would be done through the digital programs that are in development now - proof of vaccination via anonymous QR code.


But the vaccine is only approved for emergency use, not full FDA requirement. Disney isn’t going to wade into that minefield to start requiring it.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> I didn’t say anything about the legality of it.



Well, then logistics-wise, it would actually be really easy. No different than scanning your MB.


----------



## mattpeto

rpb718 said:


> Someone reported this in this thread yesterday (not the article, just what they experienced which is pretty much what was reported in the article).  I imagine the child-seat plexiglass arrangement in Soarin' is coming out soon.  Waiting to hear about Star Tours as well.



First it was “high-backs” and wonder what they will pull out for this one...

“the virus doesn’t transmit through simulators”

On a serious note, sounds like Disney is losing its grip a bit. It’s a shame, they did such a great job in the beginning of this thing.

Might be time for no excuses on lack of fireworks and nighttime entertainment.


----------



## Sandiz08

I think I’ve added “plexiglass needs to be gone” to my list of when to return .


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> First it was “high-backs” and wonder what they will pull out for this one...
> 
> “the virus doesn’t transmit through simulators”
> 
> On a serious note, sounds like Disney is losing its grip a bit. It’s a shame, they did such a great job in the beginning of this thing.
> 
> Might be time for no excuses on lack of fireworks and nighttime entertainment.


Just shows that fireworks and nighttime entertainment is really only being held back due to financial reasons. Not because of social distancing.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> First it was “high-backs” and wonder what they will pull out for this one...
> 
> “the virus doesn’t transmit through simulators”
> 
> On a serious note, sounds like Disney is losing its grip a bit. It’s a shame, they did such a great job in the beginning of this thing.
> 
> Might be time for no excuses on lack of fireworks and nighttime entertainment.



They will hand out the clear, bubble umbrellas for fireworks...

Actually...


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> Well, then logistics-wise, it would actually be really easy. No different than scanning your MB.



There’s a lot more to it than scanning something.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> They will hand out the clear, bubble umbrellas for fireworks...
> 
> Actually...


Too expensive, ponchos will be fine lol!


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> But the vaccine is only approved for emergency use, not full FDA requirement. Disney isn’t going to wade into that minefield to start requiring it.



It’s been discussed to death here, and I know @rteetz frowns when we talk about this.

Eventually it will get FDA approval, but there are logistics to deal with after that.  If the vaccine doesn’t prevent transmission (all hoping it does), then I’d think a immune cert of some kind could be in play.  Far away and like @SaintsManiac allluded to, it will be tricky to make it a requirement but not impossible.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mattpeto said:


> It’s been discussed to death here, and I know @rteetz frowns when we talk about this.
> 
> Eventually it will get FDA approval, but there are logistics to deal with after that.  If the vaccine doesn’t prevent transmission (all hoping it does), then I’d think a immune cert of some kind could be in play.  Far away and like @SaintsManiac allluded to, it will be tricky to make it a requirement but not impossible.



I could see it WAYYY down the road, but not even next year. Too much unknown right now.


----------



## yulilin3

Vaccination programs have started in all central Florida counties for people over 65. Not one peep about it on the HUB.


----------



## Jonfw2

To be clear: I'm only referring to vaccine requirements for specific perks, such as VIP or dining encounters. I can't see this being hard to enforce.


----------



## mshanson3121

SaintsManiac said:


> There’s a lot more to it than scanning something.



Not as much as you think there is though. I know we would all like to think that it would be way too complicated and difficult for WDW to implement, but the reality is, it's not. If it was, countries and multiple businesses and venues from all over the world wouldn't be considering it right this very minute.

But definitely count me in as one of the ones who really hopes they don't. And I would think they'll wait until they see the efficacy of the vaccine, first.


----------



## yulilin3

Jonfw2 said:


> To be clear: I'm only referring to vaccine requirements for specific perks, such as VIP or dining encounters. I can't see this being hard to enforce.


Again I say this would be pointless if the cm are also not required vaccinate. I don't see it happening. Just my opinion


----------



## Jroceagles

mattpeto said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/



not that terrible.  like everything else it is a personal decision to ride or not.  With masks on and facing forward it is not that troubling IMO of course.


----------



## Jonfw2

I could see some cast members having a vaccine requirement.


----------



## Marthasor

Jonfw2 said:


> To be clear: I'm only referring to vaccine requirements for specific perks, such as VIP or dining encounters. I can't see this being hard to enforce.



They are conducting VIP tours now without vaccinations, I don’t think that would change.


----------



## jerry557

If the vaccine is 95% effective (which is what the drug companies claim), what's the threat being made by those who refuse the vaccination? If Disney requires all CMs to vaccinate, they'll be protected. Any guests fearful of the virus can get vaccinated and be protected. If you refuse the vaccine and catch COVID, that's on you, right? That's not Disney's fault.

So why would Disney go through the enormous hassle of trying to require it for all guests?


----------



## mshanson3121

jerry557 said:


> If the vaccine is 95% effective (which is what the drug companies claim), what's the threat being made by those who refuse the vaccination? If Disney requires all CMs to vaccinate, they'll be protected. Any guests fearful of the virus can get vaccinated and be protected. If you refuse the vaccine and catch COVID, that's on you, right? That's not Disney's fault.
> 
> So why would Disney go through the enormous hassle of trying to require it for all guests?



Because:

1. Children can't be vaccinated yet and won't be able to for quite awhile yet. 
2. Because there will still be a portion of the adult population who can't be vaccinated. 
3. They don't know if the vaccine will actually be 95% effective in real world settings, since the testing was extremely limited. 
4. They also suspect that the mRNA vaccine at least, only protects you from becoming symptomatic, but not from transmitting to others. 

Granted all of those ARE arguments against doing a vaccine proof campaign, too, because what does proof of vaccination really mean, if we don't know how effective it is?


----------



## HikingFam

My prediction is that, if Disney ever reaches the point of requiring proof of vaccine, it would already be the norm for all kinds of travel, school, etc. It wouldn’t be abnormal to whip out your vaccine passport or whatever they end up calling it. Obviously that’s a long way off at the rate we’re going.


----------



## AvidDisReader

mshanson3121 said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. Children can't be vaccinated yet and won't be able to for quite awhile yet.
> 2. Because there will still be a portion of the adult population who can't be vaccinated.
> 3. They don't know if the vaccine will actually be 95% effective in real world settings, since the testing was extremely limited.
> 4. They also suspect that the mRNA vaccine at least, only protects you from becoming symptomatic, but not from transmitting to others.
> 
> Granted all of those ARE arguments against doing a vaccine proof campaign, too, because what does proof of vaccination really mean, if we don't know how effective it is?


Lets go a couple steps further.  Since there has only been limited testing, at this point the vaccine is only verified to work for 3 months (the length of time the first test were started), no guarantees beyond that time period.  Second, there is already reports out of UK of a new strand of the virus, so the vaccine may not be effective for this strand.  
The bottom line is like I have been saying for months, we do not know until we know.  All this comments on plexiglas??? Is anyone on this thread a Scientist that is qualified to discuss if it is effective or not.  As has been repeated, if you feel uncomfortable with all that is happening, DO NOT GO to WDW.  And the rest of us, we will just have to grin and bear Disney's requirements.


----------



## skeeter31

AvidDisReader said:


> Lets go a couple steps further.  Since there has only been limited testing, at this point the vaccine is only verified to work for 3 months (the length of time the first test were started), no guarantees beyond that time period.  Second, there is already reports out of UK of a new strand of the virus, so the vaccine may not be effective for this strand.
> The bottom line is like I have been saying for months, we do not know until we know.  All this comments on plexiglas??? Is anyone on this thread a Scientist that is qualified to discuss if it is effective or not.  As has been repeated, if you feel uncomfortable with all that is happening, DO NOT GO to WDW.  And the rest of us, we will just have to grin and bear Disney's requirements.


Thank you once again for pointing out that someone not comfortable shouldn’t go. That hasn’t been stated on this thread 400 times since March. Such a new and insightful solution.


----------



## mshanson3121

AvidDisReader said:


> Lets go a couple steps further.  Since there has only been limited testing, at this point the vaccine is only verified to work for 3 months (the length of time the first test were started), no guarantees beyond that time period.  Second, there is already reports out of UK of a new strand of the virus, so the vaccine may not be effective for this strand.
> The bottom line is like I have been saying for months, we do not know until we know.  All this comments on plexiglas??? Is anyone on this thread a Scientist that is qualified to discuss if it is effective or not.  *As has been repeated, if you feel uncomfortable with all that is happening, DO NOT GO to WDW*.  And the rest of us, we will just have to grin and bear Disney's requirements.



Now if only the 10,392 people asking daily (on FB), "I am nervous, should I go still go to Disney?" would listen to this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Well at least people will start to hear about it and decide if they want to ride or not. I'm curious as to their motivations of adding barriers to some rides and not others. Also, were riders actually 6 feet apart when skipping one vehicle?
> 
> Is there no room for plexiglass? It's probably coming.



Obviouosly I have never measured it but having ridden it a number of times and knowing I could reach out and touch the arm of my kid sitting next to me so that is what, 2-3 feet?  So I think if there was a gab of one seat open that is probably about 6' or so then separating people


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jonfw2 said:


> To be clear: I'm only referring to vaccine requirements for specific perks, such as VIP or dining encounters. I can't see this being hard to enforce.





yulilin3 said:


> Again I say this would be pointless if the cm are also not required vaccinate. I don't see it happening. Just my opinion



I really don't see them requiring vaccines of all guests or of all CMs

One thing I was wondering was about shows though - my understanding is Disney doesn't want performers to wear masks, and just wondering if having those performers being vaccinated could help ease concerns about reblocking or whatever and would enable more shows to come back


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviouosly I have never measured it but having ridden it a number of times and knowing I could reach out and touch the arm of my kid sitting next to me so that is what, 2-3 feet?  So I think if there was a gab of one seat open that is probably about 6' or so then separating people



It just makes zero sense on why would they add barriers to Frozen, but not FoP?

Even if they are going to add them at some point, what about these days where there are no barriers and people are sitting right next to each other? Well, we will add them later, so it's a wash? Forget about the few days when we had nothing in place!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It just makes zero sense on why would they add barriers to Frozen, but not FoP?
> 
> Even if they are going to add them at some point, what about these days where there are no barriers and people are sitting right next to each other? Well, we will add them later, so it's a wash? Forget about the few days when we had nothing in place!



yeah, to be honest this is the change that I am most surprised by.  Even when they started loading omnimover every vehicle to me that wasn't a huge deal as there is a decent gap and some other protection around you

But this, there is nothing between you and the person next to you - like I said, I could reach out and tough the other person no problem

and this also seems like another case of how much capacity is really being added by this?  The rooms are already split into groups of 8 vehicles, so assuming an average group is 3-4 people you likely only had one empty one per room, maybe 2 or 3 occasionally if individual riders, so what are they gaining?  10-15% capacity?  Is that worth the risk (real or of bad PR)?


----------



## Heather07438

I didn't think twice about first several rides that WDW installed plexiglass.  Was a fine compromise.
Now it seems like their intention is to put plexiglass everywhere so they can fill up every seat again. 

Something about WDW deciding to up the plexiglass game while also changing protocol at many rides to use every row again (RnR, FoP, SDD, etc) makes it feel disingenuous.  

 This is an incomplete approximation from our personal trip notes-
July - LwtL
July - Jungle Cruise
July - Kilimanjaro Safari

October - RotR

Late Nov - MMRR
Dec 1 - Friend Ship Boats
December - Frozen
December - MFSR
Late Dec - IASW


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> It just makes zero sense on why would they add barriers to Frozen, but not FoP?
> 
> Even if they are going to add them at some point, what about these days where there are no barriers and people are sitting right next to each other? Well, we will add them later, so it's a wash? Forget about the few days when we had nothing in place!


There is nobody sitting directly in front of you or behind you on FoP.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, to be honest this is the change that I am most surprised by.  Even when they started loading omnimover every vehicle to me that wasn't a huge deal as there is a decent gap and some other protection around you
> 
> But this, there is nothing between you and the person next to you - like I said, I could reach out and tough the other person no problem
> 
> and this also seems like another case of how much capacity is really being added by this?  The rooms are already split into groups of 8 vehicles, so assuming an average group is 3-4 people you likely only had one empty one per room, maybe 2 or 3 occasionally if individual riders, so what are they gaining?  10-15% capacity?  Is that worth the risk (real or of bad PR)?


FoP isn’t all that high capacity to begin with.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> There is nobody sitting directly in front of you or behind you on FoP.



But now they are right next to you with no barrier. What's the difference?


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> But now they are right next to you with no barrier. What's the difference?


The barriers in front or behind again are essentially sneeze guards. No like we have said before they aren’t going to stop everything. On FoP that isn’t needed because you are side by side. Sure someone could turn sideways to sneeze or cough but that’s less likely. I don’t think anyone is saying the mitigation Disney is taking will stop all spread. Disney is just trying to be efficient and stay open.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> The barriers in front or behind again are essentially sneeze guards. No like we have said before they aren’t going to stop everything. On FoP that isn’t needed because you are side by side. Sure someone could turn sideways to sneeze or cough but that’s less likely. I don’t think anyone is saying the mitigation Disney is taking will stop all spread. Disney is just trying to be efficient and stay open.




If someone sneezes, it's going to go everywhere, not just ahead or behind. It's in the air at that point. And especially because you are stationary, you're just kind of sitting in it while it swirls all around...

I understand what you are saying about some extra protection, but in my opinion, I think it should be all or nothing. The arbitrary ways they are going about adding "protection" is slightly infuriating.

If they really want to say they follow the guidelines of safety, they should just keep the six feet between people and let people cry about long waits.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> If someone sneezes, it's going to go everywhere, not just ahead or behind. It's in the air at that point. And especially because you are stationary, you're just kind of sitting in it while it swirls all around...
> 
> I understand what you are saying about some extra protection, but in my opinion, I think it should be all or nothing. The arbitrary ways they are going about adding "protection" is slightly infuriating.
> They should just keep the six feet between people and let people cry about long waits.


Lol 

Even before this they were doing 6 feet between people on FoP. They would just leave one seat open which is like 3 feet.

I am also not saying all of what Disney is working or will prevent spread. That said they are trying to do what they can. It seems barriers on FoP are not feasible. As many of us have noted the mask is the best option however humans are human and don’t always do everything they are supposed to.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Lol
> 
> Even before this they were doing 6 feet between people on FoP. They would just leave one seat open which is like 3 feet.
> 
> I am also not saying all of what Disney is working or will prevent spread. That said they are trying to do what they can. It seems barriers on FoP are not feasible. As many of us have noted the mask is the best option however humans are human and don’t always do everything they are supposed to.



And that's my whole point. I guess, why bother doing on any rides if they can't do it on all rides. Hey come to Disney, we're kind of safe? 
And I am one who is fine with masks and no distancing on rides less than 15 minutes, so technically I'm not complaining about more people riding at one time.

I just am the type of person that gets frustrated when things are done just for the sake of being done with no real reasoning behind it. Maybe not frustrated, but I just want to know why!

And before anyone says it, none of this will keep us from in this spring. We will just request first row on every ride! Now I will spare you all from the rest of my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Heather07438

Why take another bite out of guest experience if it's not changing much in the big picture tho.  This newest wave of plexiglass added rides isn't even likely to reduce risks or wait times enough for our trip to make it worth reducing the experience.  There's a hundred thousand others like us who will visit these next slower months.  

Guests have been pretty tolerant with adjustments.  Helps when decisions of safety/experience stay in balance.  In the end we all want to make this work so they can stay open and CMs can keep creating the magic.  

That's all I'll say for now because we're probably not in a place to fully judge it until we arrive next week.


----------



## Mit88

I just went to a Disney store and they’re no longer taking temperatures. I know the stores were abiding by park safety measures. Wonder if we start seeing the temp checks go away in the parks soon.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I just went to a Disney store and they’re no longer taking temperatures. I know the stores were abiding by park safety measures. Wonder if we start seeing the temp checks go away in the parks soon.


Doubt it. To me that just seems like the store got lazy and didn’t do it (or is operating on short staff). The parks are contracted out with AdventHealth to do the screenings, which the stores weren’t.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Doubt it. To me that just seems like the store got lazy and didn’t do it (or is operating on short staff). The parks are contracted out with AdventHealth to do the screenings, which the stores weren’t.



They had about 8-10 employees working and someone checking you in at the door, just no temp check like they were doing. As far as I know they were very strict about operating by the same rules in the stores. Even though it’s a different branch of the company, it still wouldn’t look good to get lazy in one area


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> This went over my head.
> 
> Are you making fun of Disney or us for having the conversation?



I'm trying to check myself from going down any more rabbit holes today.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> They had about 8-10 employees working and someone checking you in at the door, just no temp check like they were doing. As far as I know they were very strict about operating by the same rules in the stores. Even though it’s a different branch of the company, it still wouldn’t look good to get lazy in one area


Oh interesting. I know the outlet closest to me normally only has 3 employees working at a time so that’s why I assumed they were just understaffed. Thermometer could have been broken too. I just can’t see them moving away from the temp check safety theater this early. While we all know it does absolutely nothing, I think they’ll stick with it for a long time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this is really new, but Blog Mickey reporting that they are seating every row on Everest too now ....

also noted in these pictures is that mask complaince on the ride is, um, not great


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343965361750872064


----------



## Farro

Well I read Gideon's has a virtual queue so at least we can "wait in line" for my cookie while eating lunch somewhere else!

People, let's report if the peanut butter one sells out early in the day please!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is really new, but Blog Mickey reporting that they are seating every row on Everest too now ....
> 
> also noted in these pictures is that mask complaince on the ride is, um, not great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343965361750872064



Ah, the "high backs" protection.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Ah, the "high backs" protection.



yeah, again, it isn't any one thing it is now like a pattern that is showing that while they may have been making honest efforst at the begining now it seems like they are coming up with whatever they canto cram more people in

... well, anything other than reopen shows or anything like that 

they are like two steps away from resorting to the Chewbaca defense


----------



## Eeyore daily

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is really new, but Blog Mickey reporting that they are seating every row on Everest too now ....
> 
> also noted in these pictures is that mask complaince on the ride is, um, not great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343965361750872064


That is absolutely atrocious. I guess the best way to avoid that is to ask for the front row I suppose.


----------



## jerry557

So what exactly are they supposed to do? Stop the coaster as its going down a drop 50 mph and tell someone to put their mask back on before it can continue?

Just think of how many masks are "slipping off" on Rockin Rollercoaster.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> . well, anything other than reopen shows or anything like that



Right?

Or yanno, extend hours so crowds can spread out more. I used to love that last hour or so before the park closed (when it was open until 11 or midnight) so we could ride things with lower waits. 

Granted I know it’s slow season now anyways so hours would be less regardless. But really hoping to see them return to normalcy for summer!


----------



## Farro

They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth. 

No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird. 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth.
> 
> No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww



didn't they come with the Magic Bands?  maybe since now no longer giving the magic bands they don't want to ship anything

Though getting a luggage tag when you have completed 1/2 your travel seems a little silly ... I could see these going away all together shortly


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth.
> 
> No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww




I'm sure the postage adds up. Since they came with MBs I can see why they would do this.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. Children can't be vaccinated yet and won't be able to for quite awhile yet.
> 2. Because there will still be a portion of the adult population who can't be vaccinated.
> 3. They don't know if the vaccine will actually be 95% effective in real world settings, since the testing was extremely limited.
> 4. They also suspect that the mRNA vaccine at least, only protects you from becoming symptomatic, but not from transmitting to others.
> 
> Granted all of those ARE arguments against doing a vaccine proof campaign, too, because what does proof of vaccination really mean, if we don't know how effective it is?


There is no evidence yet that the vaccines prevent transmission so currently the vaccine only protects the person who receives it from getting sick so there is not reason to require it. If you get sick b/c you didn’t want the vaccine, that’s on you.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> didn't they come with the Magic Bands?  maybe since now no longer giving the magic bands they don't want to ship anything
> 
> Though getting a luggage tag when you have completed 1/2 your travel seems a little silly ... I could see these going away all together shortly



It was just something we looked forward to getting. I like Mickey Mail, it was a fun part of planning and I'm sad it's all going away.
I suppose I can pick them up in 2021 and use in 2023... I'll mail them to myself!


----------



## rstevens333

I wonder if the FoP seating thing is in any way justified by the ventilation system in the building. It's such new construction compared to something like Small World, maybe there's better air filtration?


----------



## StarGirl11

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is really new, but Blog Mickey reporting that they are seating every row on Everest too now ....
> 
> also noted in these pictures is that mask complaince on the ride is, um, not great
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343965361750872064



Speaking from experience with coasters and masks sometimes if your not careful and don’t know the tricks (ie biting down on the mask when the rides picking up speed or pulling Gs) losing a mask can happen. A mask slipping is even more common. I lost track of the amount of times I had to reach down and pull my mask up during a coaster at Cedar Point and Kings Island. 

I imagine that this is far more common on Rock N Roller though since the launches can really pull them off if your not careful. But considering I’ve definitely had fights with my mask on non launch coasters. This happening here wouldn’t be a surprise either.

Now am I saying is it impossible that they removed the mask? No. I definitely saw that a few times when someone put their mask back pulling into a station. However having lost my own mask on Top Thrill Dragster (thankfully had a backup) I can say it does happen if your not careful.

What I am saying is based on my coaster experience that them losing it by accident isn’t outside of the realm of possibility. Especially in the back which is where I had the most issues with mine.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> I understand what you are saying about some extra protection, but in my opinion, *I think it should be all or nothing. The arbitrary ways they are going about adding "protection" is slightly infuriating.
> 
> If they really want to say they follow the guidelines of safety, they should just keep the six feet between people and let people cry about long waits*.



While we may not have agreed on much earlier today, lol, I do agree with you here. Do I think the shields help to some degree? Yes, definitely. BUT... as you said, they're not a fail-safe, not even close, and the distancing definitely should have been kept. I also agree, that if they're going to "do Covid safely" to try and make their customers feel good, then yes, they should be doing it all. 

IMO, I don't think adding the shields is as much about shortening lines to shush the whiny customers, as much as it's about trying to increase their capacity. I mean, we all know Disney is anxious to start getting back to something resembling normal earnings. I dislike that they're going to do that at the expense of guest safety (add a shield, but drop the distancing).


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth.
> 
> No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww



OMG. I may have heard it all now... Pick them up at the resort... that's so useful LOL.


----------



## mshanson3121

LSUmiss said:


> There is no evidence yet that the vaccines prevent transmission so currently the vaccine only protects the person who receives it from getting sick so there is not reason to require it. If you get sick b/c you didn’t want the vaccine, that’s on you.



Haha, I think you meant to quote the fella I was replying to  We basically just said the same thing.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> It was just something we looked forward to getting. I like Mickey Mail, it was a fun part of planning and I'm sad it's all going away.
> I suppose I can pick them up in 2021 and use in 2023... I'll mail them to myself!



My kids were very excited when they received their MBs and tags in the mail. And they loved having the tags to go on their backpacks. It was just a little bit of the "magic".


----------



## Wreckem

Farro said:


> Well I read Gideon's has a virtual queue so at least we can "wait in line" for my cookie while eating lunch somewhere else!
> 
> People, let's report if the peanut butter one sells out early in the day please!



The only ones that have really been selling out or the  seasonal flavors.

We had a two hour virtual wait on December 26 before we left to come home.


----------



## Farro

Wreckem said:


> The only ones that have really been selling out or the  seasonal flavors.
> 
> We had a two hour virtual wait on December 26 before we left to come home.



Thanks!


----------



## brockash

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm sure the postage adds up. Since they came with MBs I can see why they would do this.


I mean they didn't used to come with the bands...  for years and years they came with your paperwork; they only started coming with the bands, when bands started.  I'm sure you're right; it's just more of a way to save money on postage etc...I don't think they'll be lasting much longer at all.


----------



## teach22180

HikingFam said:


> Only saw one boat like this today.


Yeah that's what I saw. I figured they are testing it there.  The difficulty for me with plexiglass if that I really need to hold on to the seat backs to give in-and-out of the boats. I fell completely over on the safari this trip so badly that the lady behind me lifted the plexiglass to see if I was OK. Lol. I started just reaching under the plexiglass to hold on because I figured falling was more of an issue for me then the virus. 
I did switch colors discreetly with a family on rise of the resistance who were on their 1st ride because I wanted them to have the front row. But honestly I still enjoyed all the rides and could see because I guess i look mostly out the sides.


----------



## SaintsManiac

brockash said:


> I mean they didn't used to come with the bands...  for years and years they came with your paperwork; they only started coming with the bands, when bands started.  I'm sure you're right; it's just more of a way to save money on postage etc...I don't think they'll be lasting much longer at all.



I only received them once. I really don’t know much about them other than the association with MB boxes.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I only received them once. I really don’t know much about them other than the association with MB boxes.



I think they came when you booked a package, even before magic bands. We have a few sets, or used to. I can't remember if we got them before magic bands, to be honest.


----------



## Mit88

jerry557 said:


> So what exactly are they supposed to do? Stop the coaster as its going down a drop 50 mph and tell someone to put their mask back on before it can continue?
> 
> Just think of how many masks are "slipping off" on Rockin Rollercoaster.



Only coaster or ride that mine came off and I had to hold it to my face was Rip Ride Rockit. None of the Disney coasters gave me issue


----------



## Oldnewfan

jlwhitney said:


> Oh the cleaning is gonna be awful


It is so nasty.


----------



## Disneylover99

Farro said:


> They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth.
> 
> No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww


They stopped mailing the free souvenir luggage tags to Canadians who booked packages years ago. For the past 5 or so years, they’ve handed them out to us at the front desk.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> I just went to a Disney store and they’re no longer taking temperatures. I know the stores were abiding by park safety measures. Wonder if we start seeing the temp checks go away in the parks soon.


Our Disney store had people at the door reminding of SD and to ensure mask covers nose, mouth and chin at all times but they never took my temp.  I was there in Sep, Oct and Nov.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mshanson3121 said:


> OMG. I may have heard it all now... Pick them up at the resort... that's so useful LOL.


International guests have always had to pick up MagicBands and luggage tags at the resort.  We use them on the way home and on future trips so still very useful!


----------



## twinmom13

Farro said:


> We will just request first row on every ride!


In September they were not letting anyone request a particular row, at least on the rides we asked about.  We asked on a couple and overheard other people asking on a couple more, and the response was consistent enough that it made me think it was a park-wide rule.  I guess it makes sense; they usually have you step aside to await the next vehicle, and it would be hard to socially distance in the little bit of room available on most rides.  Does anyone know if this has changed since then?


----------



## jesskeys91

twinmom13 said:


> In September they were not letting anyone request a particular row, at least on the rides we asked about.  We asked on a couple and overheard other people asking on a couple more, and the response was consistent enough that it made me think it was a park-wide rule.  I guess it makes sense; they usually have you step aside to await the next vehicle, and it would be hard to socially distance in the little bit of room available on most rides.  Does anyone know if this has changed since then?



They were not allowing any row requests when we were there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> This is terrible.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/disn...-flight-of-passage-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/


That one I don’t mind. You spend most of the ride having air blasted at your face anyway so the only close contact you’ll have is when CMs are securing people. And if some jerk takes off their mask at that point you can call a CM over.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> They giveth and they taketh...wait, they don't giveth.
> 
> No more free luggage tags mailed to those with packages, but you can pick them up at resort. Weird.
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2020...4fkLqao_vxD90acOa4ny8DRp_BzkK1m6ELx5V_bZOnaww


So- did Disney want to cut costs or did American Tourister want to? Didn’t those tags have AT advertising?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Anyone heard an update on the COVID testing that was supposed to come to MCO? 

Also wondering if anyone has heard any more about package delivery? I recall reading Disney was bringing it back in that people could get packages sent to the entrance but we didn’t know if it would be seasonal or was sticking around.


----------



## LSUmiss

mshanson3121 said:


> Haha, I think you meant to quote the fella I was replying to  We basically just said the same thing.


Yes! Sorry!


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> Anyone heard an update on the COVID testing that was supposed to come to MCO?
> 
> Also wondering if anyone has heard any more about package delivery? I recall reading Disney was bringing it back in that people could get packages sent to the entrance but we didn’t know if it would be seasonal or was sticking around.


The front of the park package pick up ends January 3rd


----------



## brockash

Farro said:


> I think they came when you booked a package, even before magic bands. We have a few sets, or used to. I can't remember if we got them before magic bands, to be honest.


You did...anytime a package was booked you got them.  I remember the first yr of magicbands and I thought it was odd that we got them with those, instead if the package paperwork.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brockash said:


> You did...anytime a package was booked you got them.  I remember the first yr of magicbands and I thought it was odd that we got them with those, instead if the package paperwork.



Do you still get physical paper work anymore or just e-mail now?


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do you still get physical paper work anymore or just e-mail now?



I can say I've gotten nothing physical for our trip starting in April and normally we would have by now.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Late to the plexiglass conversation but...

as a mom of a 14 month old, it's nearly impossible to keep him from touching ALL THE THINGS and the plexiglass on boat rides will be a nightmare. I also have doubts about his visibility if he's tucked behind a big sheet of plexiglass. 

Makes me rethink taking him on some of his favorites when we go again in a couple weeks.

Or maybe I'll pull out Clorox wipes, give it a good scrub, and hope for the best?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Aimeedyan said:


> Late to the plexiglass conversation but...
> 
> as a mom of a 14 month old, it's nearly impossible to keep him from touching ALL THE THINGS and the plexiglass on boat rides will be a nightmare. I also have doubts about his visibility if he's tucked behind a big sheet of plexiglass.
> 
> Makes me rethink taking him on some of his favorites when we go again in a couple weeks.
> 
> Or maybe I'll pull out Clorox wipes, give it a good scrub, and hope for the best?



If a 14 month old is seated properly in the ride seat or on a lap like mine have always had to, he/she should not be able to reach the plexiglass on the boat rides.

Clorox wipes will just smear on the plexiglass and make it harder to see. I would not recommend that. I would skip it if you aren’t comfortable.


----------



## Aimeedyan

MickeyWaffles said:


> If a 14 month old is seated properly in the ride seat or on a lap like mine have always had to, he/she should not be able to reach the plexiglass on the boat rides.
> 
> Clorox wipes will just smear on the plexiglass and make it harder to see. I would not recommend that. I would skip it if you aren’t comfortable.



He must have go-go-gadget arms because he had no issue holding onto the back of the seat in front of us on small world a couple weeks ago while sitting in one of our laps


----------



## scrappinginontario

MickeyWaffles said:


> If a 14 month old is seated properly in the ride seat or on a lap like mine have always had to, he/she should not be able to reach the plexiglass on the boat rides.
> 
> Clorox wipes will just smear on the plexiglass and make it harder to see. I would not recommend that. I would skip it if you aren’t comfortable.


There are also some here who report an allergy to Clorox wipes so using those on a common surface could be troublesome to other guests.


----------



## princesscinderella

I didn’t even know mailed luggage tags from Disney existed . We have been staying DVC for 20+ years.  The cost of postage is getting crazy, I don’t blame Disney for trying to trim those costs and it’s more environmentally friendly not sending out all that paperwork.  Were the luggage tags paper and similar to the ones on DCL?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Aimeedyan said:


> He must have go-go-gadget arms because he had no issue holding onto the back of the seat in front of us on small world a couple weeks ago while sitting in one of our laps



Wow! There’s no way my kids could reach that at a year old! Go go gadget arms 

Well the (good? bad? I’m not sure) news is the back of the seat is probably just about as germy as the plexi will be!


----------



## Aimeedyan

MickeyWaffles said:


> Wow! There’s no way my kids could reach that at a year old! Go go gadget arms
> 
> Well the (good? bad? I’m not sure) news is the back of the seat is probably just about as germy as the plexi will be!



My husband is 6'5 and my child is already a giant   

You're right about the seat back! I just cringe and wash his hands often


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Aimeedyan said:


> My husband is 6'5 and my child is already a giant
> 
> You're right about the seat back! I just cringe and wash his hands often



That makes sense! We are shorter  I know, I feel you on the touching stuff. Wash and sanitize, wash and sanitize!


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Farro - you have to get the peanut butter cold brew to go with your PB cookie. I got the coffee cake cookie since my kiddos don’t eat nuts. But best cold brew ever... added note... when it’s cooler than 50 degrees, there’s hardly a line.  




Farro said:


> Well I read Gideon's has a virtual queue so at least we can "wait in line" for my cookie while eating lunch somewhere else!
> 
> People, let's report if the peanut butter one sells out early in the day please!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Aimeedyan said:


> Late to the plexiglass conversation but...
> 
> as a mom of a 14 month old, it's nearly impossible to keep him from touching ALL THE THINGS and the plexiglass on boat rides will be a nightmare. I also have doubts about his visibility if he's tucked behind a big sheet of plexiglass.
> 
> Makes me rethink taking him on some of his favorites when we go again in a couple weeks.
> 
> Or maybe I'll pull out Clorox wipes, give it a good scrub, and hope for the best?


I wouldn’t let plexiglass stop me in your shoes. Seeing as he’ll be touching everything in the lines, ride vehicles, etc., I assume you will already have the Clorox wipes at the ready so what’s another surface to wipe?


----------



## osufeth24

Apparently gideons also sells tubs of frosting. Oh my.


----------



## rteetz

As much as I am also excited for Gideon’s this is not exactly the place


----------



## brockash

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do you still get physical paper work anymore or just e-mail now?


No, I haven't gotten anything physical in quite some time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Aimeedyan said:


> My husband is 6'5 and my child is already a giant
> 
> You're right about the seat back! I just cringe and wash his hands often



At least just his hands (way too may gifs of "kids licking glass" for me to pick one to post)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brockash said:


> No, I haven't gotten anything physical in quite some time



Yeah, so if not shipping paper work and not shipping magic bands, would be a little silly to ship the luggage tags alone.

Don't worry, I am sure they will just replace the luggage tags with a link to a background image for your phone soon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Universal Parks tagged as at capacity 30mins before their official opening time 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344262897342537728


----------



## AvidDisReader

skeeter31 said:


> Thank you once again for pointing out that someone not comfortable shouldn’t go. That hasn’t been stated on this thread 400 times since March. Such a new and insightful solution.


I really enjoy your posts, but why the sarcasm/attack?  I stated in the post that it has been said count less times--as have the ad nauseam posts on masks and social distancing.   The whole point is I come to this thread to try and get news and updates along with some personal insites.  I really expect better from you.


----------



## NickC

My favorite extra in the MagicBand box was the Joffrey's discount card. I save a ton of money with that card. There is a list of other discounts, but I only used it for Joffrey's.
We used the luggage tags the first year, and kept them on for a few years. So, we have a few dozen extras lying around.

As for the plexiglass, it seems that every company that is currently operating has a few procedures in place that don't quite make sense. I think companies are trying their best to put guidelines in place to show that they are trying to keep guests and customers safe. As with any regulation, there are no catch-all, 100% effective protocols that also make sense to every situation. If there was a major outbreak that was tied to WDW, then they can at least show that they had guidelines in place. Whether they were effective or not is another matter. They want to increase capacity, but they also have to make an effort to show that they are doing it in a 'safe' manner. I'm not so sure that there is anything they can do to keep everyone completely safe, but I would imagine every time they raise the capacity, they will have to make other adjustments as well.
Noone really knows whether they will require a vaccine, but if it allows them to operate at 100% capacity, I'm sure they will find an easy (for the guests) way to implement it. Private businesses have been finding innovative ways to continue operating. They basically have to in order to survive.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not that I want to add to the plexiglass discussion, but seeing a report that it was added to the TTC monorail station (dividing the top platform from the ramp)


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Universal Parks tagged as at capacity 30mins before their official opening time
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344262897342537728


After working part of this week in what is affectionately known in the theme parks as hell week I can say most people visiting right now care very little about social distancing and they are putting more emphasis on mask wearing.  I see this everyday and people seem perfectly ok putting themselves in crowded areas when an option to social distance is available.
I believe that after buying a ticket most are just ok assuming a higher risk as opposed to playing it safer.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> After working part of this week in what is affectionately known in the theme parks as hell week I can say most people visiting right now care very little about social distancing and they are putting more emphasis on mask wearing.  I see this everyday and people seem perfectly ok putting themselves in crowded areas when an option to social distance is available.
> I believe that after buying a ticket most are just ok assuming a higher risk as opposed to playing it safer.



yeah, I think if you are going to the parks this week (even in a normal year) you are doing so knowing it is going to be crowded - so you can't really then complain about the crowds (I mean, I know people will because, well, "people") .... but yeah, I bet most are saying it is what it is, we already made the mental hurdle to come/to decide it is ok to travel/go to a theme park this week


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, I think if you are going to the parks this week (even in a normal year) you are doing so knowing it is going to be crowded - so you can't really then complain about the crowds (I mean, I know people will because, well, "people") .... but yeah, I bet most are saying it is what it is, we already made the mental hurdle to come/to decide it is ok to travel/go to a theme park this week


Yes and not only that but we have a way to empty the show stadiums so that people are not all cramped while leaving and still most people are choosing to get up and leave before it's their turn even when we and the trainers on stage with mics are telling them we're doing this to help with social distancing.  About 45% of people in this particular situation just don't care.


----------



## yulilin3

Job posting regarding DDP https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/...ge-disney-dining-plan-sr-analyst/391/18359857


----------



## gottalovepluto

NickC said:


> My favorite extra in the MagicBand box was the Joffrey's discount card. I save a ton of money with that card. There is a list of other discounts, but I only used it for Joffrey's.
> We used the luggage tags the first year, and kept them on for a few years. So, we have a few dozen extras lying around.
> 
> As for the plexiglass, it seems that every company that is currently operating has a few procedures in place that don't quite make sense. I think companies are trying their best to put guidelines in place to show that they are trying to keep guests and customers safe. As with any regulation, there are no catch-all, 100% effective protocols that also make sense to every situation. If there was a major outbreak that was tied to WDW, then they can at least show that they had guidelines in place. Whether they were effective or not is another matter. They want to increase capacity, but they also have to make an effort to show that they are doing it in a 'safe' manner. I'm not so sure that there is anything they can do to keep everyone completely safe, but I would imagine every time they raise the capacity, they will have to make other adjustments as well.
> Noone really knows whether they will require a vaccine, but if it allows them to operate at 100% capacity, I'm sure they will find an easy (for the guests) way to implement it. Private businesses have been finding innovative ways to continue operating. They basically have to in order to survive.


FYI 20% off Joffreys is a perk of the Chase Disney Visa. Works on the credit card and on the debit card. Anyone with a Chase checking account can get a Disney version debit card.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> Job posting regarding DDP https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/...ge-disney-dining-plan-sr-analyst/391/18359857



Is this a position that would have been laid off?

Regardless this is one I absolutely file under _when _it’s coming back, not if. This is the thing that would have shocked me most if it didn’t come back in some fashion along with hopping, even if it’s under a different name. Huge moneymaker. Wonder if hiring these kind of positions is a signal they are going to be increasing restaurant capacity to allow for the DDPs return in the near future.


----------



## yulilin3

DGsAtBLT said:


> Is this a position that would have been laid off?
> 
> Regardless this is one I absolutely file under _when _it’s coming back, not if. This is the thing that would have shocked me most if it didn’t come back in some fashion along with hopping, even if it’s under a different name. Huge moneymaker. Wonder if hiring these kind of positions is a signal they are going to be increasing restaurant capacity to allow for the DDPs return in the near future.


I have no idea


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> Universal Parks tagged as at capacity 30mins before their official opening time
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344262897342537728



_I don’t know why Disney has to require stupid reservations!!!! Universal isn’t, why can’t they be more like them???

 _


----------



## gottalovepluto

DGsAtBLT said:


> _I don’t know why Disney has to require stupid reservations!!!! Universal isn’t, why can’t they be more like them???
> 
> _


Wonder how capacity is at UO hotels. Guaranteed park admission theoretically should be helping UO hotel bookings...


----------



## PrincessV

yulilin3 said:


> After working part of this week in what is affectionately known in the theme parks as hell week I can say most people visiting right now care very little about social distancing and they are putting more emphasis on mask wearing.  I see this everyday and people seem perfectly ok putting themselves in crowded areas when an option to social distance is available.
> I believe that after buying a ticket most are just ok assuming a higher risk as opposed to playing it safer.


I just had a conversation at work about this - it's happening everywhere, not just in the theme parks.   We see it at our beaches, in our stores and restaurants, in our parks and tourist places, at our workplaces. And yep, our numbers are skyrocketing.

~~

I'm sad to see that my previous analogy of the frog in a slowly heating pot of water is coming to fruition. Disney keeps moving the safety protocol goalposts a little at a time, and the majority of visitors accept it as being safe - I assume because of faith that Disney wouldn't make changes that aren't safe?

My problem isn't so much with the plexiglass, or reducing social distancing on rides (though I do find those troublesome): the latest changes make me feel less safe, so I'm just adding things to my personal Won't Do That list. My problem is this: in the beginning, Disney made a huuuuge effort to educate potential visitors on its COVID safety protocols and explained - with a medical officer - why the protocols are necessary. But it's radio silence on all the loosening of protocols. I haven't seen any expert say "Hey, it turns out social distancing isn't necessary on rides of any kind, only in the queues for the rides!" If that is true, it would be enormously beneficial to all types of businesses to have that information, so why be quiet about it? Unless it isn't true, of course.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

PrincessV said:


> I just had a conversation at work about this - it's happening everywhere, not just in the theme parks.   We see it at our beaches, in our stores and restaurants, in our parks and tourist places, at our workplaces. And yep, our numbers are skyrocketing.
> 
> ~~
> 
> I'm sad to see that my previous analogy of the frog in a slowly heating pot of water is coming to fruition. Disney keeps moving the safety protocol goalposts a little at a time, and the majority of visitors accept it as being safe - I assume because of faith that Disney wouldn't make changes that aren't safe?
> 
> My problem isn't so much with the plexiglass, or reducing social distancing on rides (though I do find those troublesome): the latest changes make me feel less safe, so I'm just adding things to my personal Won't Do That list. My problem is this: in the beginning, Disney made a huuuuge effort to educate potential visitors on its COVID safety protocols and explained - with a medical officer - why the protocols are necessary. But it's radio silence on all the loosening of protocols. I haven't seen any expert say "Hey, it turns out social distancing isn't necessary on rides of any kind, only in the queues for the rides!" If that is true, it would be enormously beneficial to all types of businesses to have that information, so why be quiet about it? Unless it isn't true, of course.



"yeah, but it is still safer than the grocery store!!!!!"

Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?

and maybe time to move form "safer" to things that are just "safe"


----------



## BorderTenny

DGsAtBLT said:


> _I don’t know why Disney has to require stupid reservations!!!! Universal isn’t, why can’t they be more like them???
> 
> _


And yet on the UOAP FB group, any suggestion of a reservation system is met with intense negativity, even though the parks hitting capacity has been an issue for weeks.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

PrincessV said:


> I just had a conversation at work about this - it's happening everywhere, not just in the theme parks.   We see it at our beaches, in our stores and restaurants, in our parks and tourist places, at our workplaces. And yep, our numbers are skyrocketing.
> 
> ~~
> 
> I'm sad to see that my previous analogy of the frog in a slowly heating pot of water is coming to fruition. Disney keeps moving the safety protocol goalposts a little at a time, and the majority of visitors accept it as being safe - I assume because of faith that Disney wouldn't make changes that aren't safe?
> 
> My problem isn't so much with the plexiglass, or reducing social distancing on rides (though I do find those troublesome): the latest changes make me feel less safe, so I'm just adding things to my personal Won't Do That list. My problem is this: in the beginning, Disney made a huuuuge effort to educate potential visitors on its COVID safety protocols and explained - with a medical officer - why the protocols are necessary. But it's radio silence on all the loosening of protocols. I haven't seen any expert say "Hey, it turns out social distancing isn't necessary on rides of any kind, only in the queues for the rides!" If that is true, it would be enormously beneficial to all types of businesses to have that information, so why be quiet about it? Unless it isn't true, of course.



It isn’t true. It not the case that it’s black and white enough to say social distancing isn’t necessary in this indoor space but it is in this indoor space. It would be horrendously irresponsible if they came out and made distinctions like that IMO. Distancing is always going to be more helpful than not even though it isn’t bulletproof.

All the covid preventions are layers that decrease the risk, so it’s hard to say one isn’t necessary and doesn’t decrease risks, you know? It’s more comparable to the restaurants IMO. It’s not that you can’t catch Covid in a restaurant without your mask, it’s that the restaurants and feeding people are necessary for the function of the parks. I see this as kind of the same, it’s become necessary for the parks to function how they want them to. I think they are sacrificing the decrease in risk that distancing on attractions provides to allow for it. I think save for a few attractions that is largely a risky move but they didn’t ask me and I’m not returning until the Covid risk is greatly decreased so I’m thinking they just don’t care what more risk averse people have to say about it.

An outbreak would have to be massive or within the CMs to make news at this point IMO. With everything else burning around them, I think the PR concerns have taken a back seat to getting people through the gates.


----------



## NickC

gottalovepluto said:


> FYI 20% off Joffreys is a perk of the Chase Disney Visa. Works on the credit card and on the debit card. Anyone with a Chase checking account can get a Disney version debit card.



That's good to know. I have a Disney Visa, and we used the reward dollars towards dining and souvenirs each year. We haven't been using it as much since we don't have plans to go back until 2022.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> "yeah, but it is still safer than the grocery store!!!!!"
> 
> Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?
> 
> and maybe time to move form "safer" to things that are just "safe"


 

Hope your wife is okay, and the rest of your family stays healthy as well!


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> "yeah, but it is still safer than the grocery store!!!!!"
> 
> Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?
> 
> and maybe time to move form "safer" to things that are just "safe"



I hope your wife is okay! 

If it helps calms you, Micky's dad is 81 and diabetic due to pancreas removal years ago, he was Covid positive the week before Christmas (we were pretty scared) but is doing quite well now.   We also have no idea how he got it, he's a very careful man.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> "yeah, but it is still safer than the grocery store!!!!!"
> 
> Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?
> 
> and maybe time to move form "safer" to things that are just "safe"




Yikes! I hope she is ok. Sending you good vibes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Hope your wife is okay, and the rest of your family stays healthy as well!





Farro said:


> I hope your wife is okay!
> 
> If it helps calms you, Micky's dad is 81 and diabetic due to pancreas removal years ago, he was Covid positive the week before Christmas (we were pretty scared) but is doing quite well now.   We also have no idea how he got it, he's a very careful man.



thanks!  She is fine, just bored being stuck in the room.  She did lose her sense of taste and smell so that has been annoying for her

More just me venting as being frustrated that we are super careful, don't go anywhere and she still caught it while we see tons of other people out and about, having fun


----------



## Mit88

If you ride Space Mountain and think your head is going to be taken clean off, wait until you ride Tron


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks!  She is fine, just bored being stuck in the room.  She did lose her sense of taste and smell so that has been annoying for her
> 
> More just me venting as being frustrated that we are super careful, don't go anywhere and she still caught it while we see tons of other people out and about, having fun


Yeah I  would be frustrated as well.  My son  tested positive as well, dec 23rd. He woke up with a fever and sore throat and immediately got tested.  Haven't seen him since Thanksgiving and he's also super bored stuck in his room, fever only lasted one day and he's feeling fine and back to normal thankfully.  obviously no way of knowing where he caught it since he's been gigging around central Florida, his gf has tested negative twice and they live and work together so go figure.


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks!  She is fine, just bored being stuck in the room.  She did lose her sense of taste and smell so that has been annoying for her
> 
> More just me venting as being frustrated that we are super careful, don't go anywhere and she still caught it while we see tons of other people out and about, having fun



I'm glad it isn't more serious, although the loss of taste and smell does really freak me out. It scares me that a virus can do that to the human body.




yulilin3 said:


> Yeah I  would be frustrated as well.  My son  tested positive as well, dec 23rd. He woke up with a fever and sore throat and immediately got tested.  Haven't seen him since Thanksgiving and he's also super bored stuck in his room, fever only lasted one day and he's feeling fine and back to normal thankfully.  obviously no way of knowing where he caught it since he's been gigging around central Florida, his gf has tested negative twice and they live and work together so go figure.




My nephew tested positive right before Christmas, but my sister and BIL did not. It's just so weird.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah I  would be frustrated as well.  My son  tested positive as well, dec 23rd. He woke up with a fever and sore throat and immediately got tested.  Haven't seen him since Thanksgiving and he's also super bored stuck in his room, fever only lasted one day and he's feeling fine and back to normal thankfully.  obviously no way of knowing where he caught it since he's been gigging around central Florida, his gf has tested negative twice and they live and work together so go figure.


Similar to a co worker we had. Had a person test positive, one person they worked with tested positive and the other person was negative. And the one negative was around them a lot longer than the other one.


----------



## Jrb1979

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 546937
> 
> 
> If you ride Space Mountain and think your head is going to be taken clean off, wait until you ride Tron


Its closed off due to them not continuing construction til October. 

According to poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic "just the canopy will be completed then the wait until October 2021 for the construction to start up again."


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Its closed off due to them not continuing construction til October.
> 
> According to poster Seanual757 at WDWmagic "just the canopy will be completed then the wait until October 2021 for the construction to start up again."


I’m still not buying that.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> I’m still not buying that.


I do as they aren't finishing it due to financial reasons. They are still in cost saving mode.


----------



## Marthasor

gottalovepluto said:


> Wonder how capacity is at UO hotels. Guaranteed park admission theoretically should be helping UO hotel bookings...



A UO hotel reservation no longer guarantees park admission.  They changed the policy in October.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> I do as they aren't finishing it due to financial reasons. They are still in cost saving mode.


No it really doesn’t make sense. 2021 theoretically should start to pick up and they should be able to open more as the virus gets under control with vaccine roll outs. Shutting down construction for most of 2021 does not make sense especially when you have a highly anticipated anniversary in October. Halt new projects no doubt but stopping ones they are in the middle of like this just seems incredibly dumb.


----------



## jade1

gottalovepluto said:


> Wonder how capacity is at UO hotels. *Guaranteed park admission* theoretically should be helping UO hotel bookings...



I'm kinda under the impression WDW is doing the same. Every time we added a DVC room-they gave us availability to all 4 parks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> No it really doesn’t make sense. 2021 theoretically should start to pick up and they should be able to open more as the virus gets under control with vaccine roll outs. Shutting down construction for most of 2021 does not make sense especially when you have a highly anticipated anniversary in October. Halt new projects no doubt but stopping ones they are in the middle of like this just seems incredibly dumb.


I’m interested to see how this plays out... I can see the Bean Counters winning here to shut down construction if they can trigger act of god type clauses to terminate construction contracts while pointing out people will come despite the lack of Tron due to pent up demand to travel. Yep, it will cost Disney more to build it in 21-22 but this years books will look better.


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> No it really doesn’t make sense. 2021 theoretically should start to pick up and they should be able to open more as the virus gets under control with vaccine roll outs. Shutting down construction for most of 2021 does not make sense especially when you have a highly anticipated anniversary in October. Halt new projects no doubt but stopping ones they are in the middle of like this just seems incredibly dumb.


They may go back to it sooner. It depends on where things are with Covid and vaccine rollouts. And also how future bookings go.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> They may go back to it sooner. It depends on where things are with Covid and vaccine rollouts. And also how future bookings go.


This is why I don’t buy the rumor. There is too much in flux.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m interested to see how this plays out... I can see the Bean Counters winning here to shut down construction if they can trigger act of god type clauses to terminate construction contracts while pointing out people will come despite the lack of Tron due to pent up demand to travel. Yep, it will cost Disney more to build it in 21-22 but this years books will look better.


Disney always does stupid stuff like that. Let’s take 10 years to build something so this years book looks good. Meanwhile Universal is pumping a brand new mega coaster that is themed and will debut Summer 2021. Which I may add will be built it probably half the time Tron will be.


----------



## Amy11401

TheMaxRebo said:


> "yeah, but it is still safer than the grocery store!!!!!"
> 
> Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?
> 
> and maybe time to move form "safer" to things that are just "safe"





TheMaxRebo said:


> thanks!  She is fine, just bored being stuck in the room.  She did lose her sense of taste and smell so that has been annoying for her
> 
> More just me venting as being frustrated that we are super careful, don't go anywhere and she still caught it while we see tons of other people out and about, having fun



I can understand why you are frustrated.  I am glad your wife is not very sick.  I hope the rest of your family stays well.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, my wife is currently in isolation because she contracted Covid at a grocery store (only place she has been out of the house) so maybe lets not use that as the bar to cross?



Dang hope it goes well.

My son got it a couple weeks ago working at Fedex packaging.

Similar-lost taste and a bit tired a couple days was about it.

Could have easily kept working he thought.

2 weeks off paid at least. Back at work again.


----------



## andyman8

Another hot take: the crowds I’ve experienced this week aren’t that different than any of the last weekends (or “sold out” days at any of the parks) where the capacity has been capped at 35%. Theoretically, they’re still at 35% so one “sold out” day shouldn’t be that different from another, and given how many weekend days have “sold out” at at least two of the parks, this week hasn’t been much different. That doesn’t mean 35% isn’t pushing it; it definitely is and I’ve yet to see loading every row or “pod” yield much shorter wait times.


----------



## jlwhitney

rteetz said:


> Disney always does stupid stuff like that. Let’s take 10 years to build something so this years book looks good. Meanwhile Universal is pumping a brand new mega coaster that is themed and will debut Summer 2021. Which I may add will be built it probably half the time Tron will be.



Yet universal massively halted their new park and who knows when they will start working on it again.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Another hot take: the crowds I’ve experienced this week aren’t that different than any of the last weekends (or “sold out” days at any of the parks) where the capacity has been capped at 35%. Theoretically, they’re still at 35% so one “sold out” day shouldn’t be that different from another, and given how many weekend days have “sold out” at at least two of the parks, this week hasn’t been much different. That doesn’t mean 35% isn’t pushing it; it definitely is and I’ve yet to see loading every row or “pod” yield much shorter wait times.


Blog Mickey said Rise of the Resistance is much more efficient now. I think it depends on the ride too. You also still have cleaning cycles that will create a pause.


----------



## rteetz

jlwhitney said:


> Yet universal massively halted their new park and who knows when they will start working on it again.


Apples and oranges. That new park was just some dirt. Much easier to halt. Tron is wayyyy further along than dirt.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Blog Mickey said Rise of the Resistance is much more efficient now. I think it depends on the ride too. You also still have cleaning cycles that will create a pause.


RotR had an elevator down for about 2 weeks along with the limited capacity.  Once they fixed it and put plexiglass it's been doing great (knock on wood)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Apples and oranges. That new park was just some dirt. Much easier to halt. Tron is wayyyy further along than dirt.



Maybe I am naiive but I just can't see them not having that open in time for the 50th.  Just feels like such a black eye to havea ceremony for the 50th of the whole "World" and right there, visitble from a lot of the park, is a new attraction just sitting there - not open or even being worked on?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe I am naiive but I just can't see them not having that open in time for the 50th.  Just feels like such a black eye to havea ceremony for the 50th of the whole "World" and right there, visitble from a lot of the park, is a new attraction just sitting there - not open or even being worked on?


Even without the halt I didn’t necessarily think it would be done for October 2021. The whole planned out thing that they are halting from Jan-Oct. just seems one dumb and two pointless.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> RotR had an elevator down for about 2 weeks along with the limited capacity.  Once they fixed it and put plexiglass it's been doing great (knock on wood)



Although the other day (maybe just yesterday? days are blending together) I saw video that all the preshows were down and they were just bringing guests in a back door to a major scene and starting the attraction from there

So definitely still having issues .... but glad to see it is better than it was for sure!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Although the other day (maybe just yesterday? days are blending together) I saw video that all the preshows were down and they were just bringing guests in a back door to a major scene and starting the attraction from there
> 
> So definitely still having issues .... but glad to see it is better than it was for sure!


This has been more frequent as of late. I feel that if preshow are down especially one more than the other that the ride should be shut down.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> This has been more frequent as of late. I feel that if preshow are down especially one more than the other that the ride should be shut down.



agreed - what I saw in that video sooooo diminished the experience overall

I guess part of it is how long they think it would take to fix the preshows ... if it literally would take all day, I guess they figure having a partial ride is better than no ride for the rest of the day ... but even if it delays things an hour or 2 I think it is worth it to take the whole thing down and fix the preshows


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> agreed - what I saw in that video sooooo diminished the experience overall
> 
> I guess part of it is how long they think it would take to fix the preshows ... if it literally would take all day, I guess they figure having a partial ride is better than no ride for the rest of the day ... but even if it delays things an hour or 2 I think it is worth it to take the whole thing down and fix the preshows



Sounds like it would be similar to going in some back door and loading folks for Splash right before the uphill section for the big drop.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344361140860686337


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344364718102880256


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Sounds like it would be similar to going in some back door and loading folks for Splash right before the uphill section for the big drop.



honestly even worse as how you got to this spot (trying to avoid spoilers) is very critical to the story and the immersion ... hard to describe if you haven't done the attraction yet

putting scene in spoilers tag for those that want to know



Spoiler



They walk you backstage through a door and you go right into the hanger in the start destroyer ... so you skip all the pre shows and the part where you are leaving the planet and then are taken captive, etc.


----------



## CarolynFH

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly even worse as how you got to this spot (trying to avoid spoilers) is very critical to the story and the immersion ... hard to describe if you haven't done the attraction yet
> 
> putting scene in spoilers tag for those that want to know
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They walk you backstage through a door and you go right into the hanger in the start destroyer ... so you skip all the pre shows and the part where you are leaving the planet and then are taken captive, etc.


And I was sad because my family missed a scene at the end on their first trip through on Monday - and happy that they saw the whole thing the second time around, on Thursday.  I guess I didn't know how lucky we were!


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> honestly even worse as how you got to this spot (trying to avoid spoilers) is very critical to the story and the immersion ... hard to describe if you haven't done the attraction yet
> 
> putting scene in spoilers tag for those that want to know
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They walk you backstage through a door and you go right into the hanger in the start destroyer ... so you skip all the pre shows and the part where you are leaving the planet and then are taken captive, etc.



The lack of critical story continuity sucks.  I can see why they are still running it - better to annoy several than to tee off everyone that got a BG.  I'll still bet guest services heard about it plenty from the cognoscenti.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> The lack of critical story continuity sucks.  I can see why they are still running it - better to annoy several than to tee off everyone that got a BG.  I'll still bet guest services heard about it plenty from the cognoscenti.



and I think my New Year's resolution will be to use the word "cognoscenti" more often


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Even without the halt I didn’t necessarily think it would be done for October 2021. The whole planned out thing that they are halting from Jan-Oct. just seems one dumb and two pointless.


Its purely financial reasons for the delay in working on it. They also don't plan on a big spectacle for the 50th due to the pandemic. It will basically be a  repeat of the 40th with banners, cupcakes, merchandise and some type of further castle makeover. At least Ratatouille will be open.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Its purely financial reasons for the delay in working on it. They also don't plan on a big spectacle for the 50th due to the pandemic. It will basically be a  repeat of the 40th with banners, cupcakes, merchandise and some type of further castle makeover. At least Ratatouille will be open.


Didn’t know we had an insider on our hands here. We don’t know yet what the 50th will look like. Disney barely knows because of the pandemic everything is in flux.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jrb1979 said:


> Its purely financial reasons for the delay in working on it. They also don't plan on a big spectacle for the 50th due to the pandemic. It will basically be a  repeat of the 40th with banners, cupcakes, merchandise and some type of further castle makeover. At least Ratatouille will be open.



well, as long as there are cupcakes ....


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Didn’t know we had an insider on our hands here. We don’t know yet what the 50th will look like. Disney barely knows because of the pandemic everything is in flux.


No we don't know 100% what it will look like. Many insiders have said a lot is being cut due to the pandemic.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> They plexiglassed Frozen?!! Ugg
> 
> I see it happened early Nov. I do not recall it on my mid-Nov trip so I guess they were still testing then. Seems like such an awful ride to that to


They’d plexiglass you and everyone you know if they had the chance!

But seriously it is bad on frozen :-/


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> No we don't know 100% what it will look like. Many insiders have said a lot is being cut due to the pandemic.


But plans aren’t finalized either yet.


----------



## osufeth24

Not sure if old news, but saw its being reported now the epcot monorail will not be running when PH returns


----------



## rteetz

NBA G League to Begin Season in “Disney Bubble” at Walt Disney World


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> Not sure if old news, but saw its being reported now the epcot monorail will not be running when PH returns



I'm unaware if there's any work needed on the MK<->EP line, but think this was expected anyway.  Even if they planned to start they'd only be running it from 2PM onward.  I think they want to get a sense of how many folks actually hop from MK to EPCOT via the busses first - but resort stays haven't been selling like hotcakes for post-holiday stays and January and February looks to be a mostly low time (with the possible exclusion of weekends and/or holidays).  I'll bet when they do start the MK<->EP monorail it will be weekends only.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rpb718 said:


> ... resort stays haven't been selling like hotcakes for post-holiday stays and January and February looks to be a mostly low time (with the possible exclusion of weekends and/or holidays).


We've been watching videos and reading the boards here. Between TWDC dumping MBs and luggage tags, plexiglass, long lines and social distancing issues, I don't really see the value in a trip in 2021 either. Sure wish we hadn't postponed our 2019 trip (kids' summer activities wouldn't line up). We cancelled two trips, 1 to DL and 1 to WDW in 2020. I think we'll sit out 2021 and watch if any of the items above get fixed.

We're going on vacation this summer. Just haven't decided where yet.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344427581517537282


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> We've been watching videos and reading the boards here. Between TWDC dumping MBs and luggage tags, plexiglass, long lines and social distancing issues, I don't really see the value in a trip in 2021 either. Sure wish we hadn't postponed our 2019 trip (kids' summer activities wouldn't line up). We cancelled two trips, 1 to DL and 1 to WDW in 2020. I think we'll sit out 2021 and watch if any of the items above get fixed.
> 
> We're going on vacation this summer. Just haven't decided where yet.


They aren't dumping magicbands, you just no longer get them free with a resort stay. Luggage tags you just won't get in the mail but you'll still get them with a package. Long lines are there regardless.


----------



## jade1

hereforthechurros said:


> They’d plexiglass you and everyone you know if they had the chance!
> 
> But seriously it is bad on frozen :-/



You can enjoy it from home without plexiglass, other than your monitor glass that is.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I just saw the FEA plexiglass on instagram. Wow that is obnoxious with the drips on water rides.


----------



## birostick

yulilin3 said:


> RotR had an elevator down for about 2 weeks along with the limited capacity.  Once they fixed it and put plexiglass it's been doing great (knock on wood)



holy crap, this makes a ton of sense now. I was wondering why they were only running 1 vehicle in each room when i was there a few weeks ago. I also didn't see empty vehicles when we started to move out of that room.


----------



## StarGirl11

TheMaxRebo said:


> Universal Parks tagged as at capacity 30mins before their official opening time
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344262897342537728



This raises a question for me since I know that the UO Twitter said they reached capacity at 8:10. Which I get overall is just semantics but that’s a huge difference for someone trying to get in.



DGsAtBLT said:


> _I don’t know why Disney has to require stupid reservations!!!! Universal isn’t, why can’t they be more like them???
> 
> _



Honestly wish they had done something similar to Cedar Point. CP had reservations but then stopped them when crowds were not in high enough demand for it. Then brought it back for Halloween because they’ve hit capacity before on a normal year during that time. People threw a fit in some of the FB groups I was in. But it ended up paying off when CP had to stop handing out reservations one weekend due to capacity restrictions.

Even temporarily bringing it in for this week would have been better. Would people have whined? Yes. But hey at least you would know that day your going to get in instead of this weird question game there insisting on playing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

StarGirl11 said:


> This raises a question for me since I know that the UO Twitter said they reached capacity at 8:10. Which I get overall is just semantics but that’s a huge difference for someone trying to get in.



I think it might have been up.om the arrival signs early and then officially, at the gates, a bit later stated it was at capacity

So maybe the road sign was taking into account those in line ahead of the sign?  Like if you are just to this sign at this point it will be at capacity but the time you get to the gate?


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> They aren't dumping magicbands, you just no longer get them free with a resort stay. Luggage tags you just won't get in the mail but you'll still get them with a package. Long lines are there regardless.


That's the issue, isn't it? Getting the MBs and the luggage tags helped us, as a family, really get into the trip planning. The kids would put the luggage tags on their backpacks for school to show their friends and reminiscence about past trips. They don't get the tags until they're already at the resort. They were known to wear the MBs to school as well.

True on the long lines. However, we were able to pick some FPs each day that helped with the line tedium. We could then determine which lines are "worth it" after we picked our "must-dos".

I realize these issues aren't a big deal for those that are regular park goers. We try to do WDW every couple of years. So, little things like the MBs and luggage tags are big deals for us.

I challenge you to think back when your parents took you to Disney. What kinds of things did they do to build anticipation? Is there anything there that you continue to do now that you're an adult and going on your own?


----------



## Leight19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Although the other day (maybe just yesterday? days are blending together) I saw video that all the preshows were down and they were just bringing guests in a back door to a major scene and starting the attraction from there
> 
> So definitely still having issues .... but glad to see it is better than it was for sure!


I’ve been avoiding watching ride through for rise to not spoil suprises but these posts have me thinking. I’m going in January and wondering if I will ruin experience more watching show live and possibly missing the intro and not knowing what’s happening or spoiling it with ride through video. That way I’d know what happens so spoiled bit but no risk of missing scenes and being confused. Any one have thoughts which way you’d go if you were in my shoes?


----------



## The Pho

Leight19 said:


> I’ve been avoiding watching ride through for rise to not spoil suprises but these posts have me thinking. I’m going in January and wondering if I will ruin experience more watching show live and possibly missing the intro and not knowing what’s happening or spoiling it with ride through video. That way I’d know what happens so spoiled bit but no risk of missing scenes and being confused. Any one have thoughts which way you’d go if you were in my shoes?


If you’ve gotten this far just keep waiting.  If something is broken, and you miss context, you’ll still have a great experience, especially on the first run through.


----------



## mshanson3121

Tiki Birdland said:


> That's the issue, isn't it? Getting the MBs and the luggage tags helped us, as a family, really get into the trip planning. The kids would put the luggage tags on their backpacks for school to show their friends and reminiscence about past trips. They don't get the tags until they're already at the resort. They were known to wear the MBs to school as well.
> 
> True on the long lines. However, we were able to pick some FPs each day that helped with the line tedium. We could then determine which lines are "worth it" after we picked our "must-dos".
> 
> I realize these issues aren't a big deal for those that are regular park goers. We try to do WDW every couple of years. So, little things like the MBs and luggage tags are big deals for us.
> 
> I challenge you to think back when your parents took you to Disney. What kinds of things did they do to build anticipation? Is there anything there that you continue to do now that you're an adult and going on your own?



To me, it's just the slow chipping away of all the perks that used to be included. Eventually the only "free" perk you'll have is a room to sleep in. Sure, we can blame it on Covid and cost-cutting measures, but the reality is, this started long before Covid and I'm sure would have happened without it.


----------



## StarGirl11

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think it might have been up.om the arrival signs early and then officially, at the gates, a bit later stated it was at capacity
> 
> So maybe the road sign was taking into account those in line ahead of the sign?  Like if you are just to this sign at this point it will be at capacity but the time you get to the gate?



That makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> To me, it's just the slow chipping away of all the perks that used to be included. Eventually the only "free" perk you'll have is a room to sleep in. Sure, we can blame it on Covid and cost-cutting measures, but the reality is, this started long before Covid and I'm sure would have happened without it.



I get removing some things right now due to COVID and understand. The question will be how many of them return. There are some things I really loved that disney did and was surprised they kept doing like taking a picture with your own phone/camera vs making photopass the only option. During covid makes sense not to do that. Will thinks like that return? We'll have to wait a see. 

Free magic bands I think are gone.  Magical express luggage tags and bag delivery I think will likely return.  Others things are much more uncertain.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mshanson3121 said:


> To me, it's just the slow chipping away of all the perks that used to be included. Eventually the only "free" perk you'll have is a room to sleep in. Sure, we can blame it on Covid and cost-cutting measures, but the reality is, this started long before Covid and I'm sure would have happened without it.




Once upon a time (not that long ago) these things weren’t even perks anyway. Perks come and go.

We stay at Disney resorts because we love Disney resorts. Stayed at them long before EMH, FP+, magic bands, luggage tags or whatever. We bought into DVC because we like Disney resorts, not because of this temporary perk or that temporary perk.

From the late 90s to early 2000s EMH were a reasonably priced add on. Wasn’t expanded and included with your room until they needed to entice people back during the recession. Heck, I was surprised they kept EMH going for so long after that. It had really just been a promo to get people back on the tail end of the recession. Many times my sister and I stayed for those super late 2/3am EMH and there were only a handful of people in the parks by the end. Seemed ridiculous to have so many CMs working and so few guests there.

Since we just love Disney resorts, I can’t imagine booking a Disney resort solely for temporary things like included magic bands, luggage tags, etc.  To each their own, I guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> To me, it's just the slow chipping away of all the perks that used to be included. Eventually the only "free" perk you'll have is a room to sleep in. Sure, we can blame it on Covid and cost-cutting measures, but the reality is, this started long before Covid and I'm sure would have happened without it.



Come to the dark side of staying off site ... We've got cookies! (Or included breakfast)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Once upon a time (not that long ago) these things weren’t even perks anyway. Perks come and go.
> 
> We stay at Disney resorts because we love Disney resorts. Stayed at them long before EMH, FP+, magic bands, luggage tags or whatever. We bought into DVC because we like Disney resorts, not because of this temporary perk or that temporary perk.
> 
> From the late 90s to early 2000s EMH were a reasonably priced add on. Wasn’t expanded and included with your room until they needed to entice people back during the recession. Heck, I was surprised they kept EMH going for so long after that. It had really just been a promo to get people back on the tail end of the recession. Many times my sister and I stayed for those super late 2/3am EMH and there were only a handful of people in the parks by the end. Seemed ridiculous to have so many CMs working and so few guests there.
> 
> Since we just love Disney resorts, I can’t imagine booking a Disney resort solely for temporary things like included magic bands, luggage tags, etc.  To each their own, I guess.



Obviously everyone is different but part of it, it think, is all those "perks" gets baked in to the price and when Disney rooms far outpace most other comparable options in price, but you get those other perks, it is easier to justify 

If they remove those perks but don't adjust the price then it is harder to justify paying that price (at least for some)


----------



## only hope

Leight19 said:


> I’ve been avoiding watching ride through for rise to not spoil suprises but these posts have me thinking. I’m going in January and wondering if I will ruin experience more watching show live and possibly missing the intro and not knowing what’s happening or spoiling it with ride through video. That way I’d know what happens so spoiled bit but no risk of missing scenes and being confused. Any one have thoughts which way you’d go if you were in my shoes?



I would avoid spoilers. If you find yourself in a large room and confused as to how you got there, ask the groups near you what was supposed to happen. Odds are at least one person will be able to explain it.


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> Once upon a time (not that long ago) these things weren’t even perks anyway. Perks come and go.
> 
> We stay at Disney resorts because we love Disney resorts. Stayed at them long before EMH, FP+, magic bands, luggage tags or whatever. We bought into DVC because we like Disney resorts, not because of this temporary perk or that temporary perk.
> 
> From the late 90s to early 2000s EMH were a reasonably priced add on. Wasn’t expanded and included with your room until they needed to entice people back during the recession. Heck, I was surprised they kept EMH going for so long after that. It had really just been a promo to get people back on the tail end of the recession. Many times my sister and I stayed for those super late 2/3am EMH and there were only a handful of people in the parks by the end. Seemed ridiculous to have so many CMs working and so few guests there.
> 
> Since we just love Disney resorts, I can’t imagine booking a Disney resort solely for temporary things like included magic bands, luggage tags, etc.  To each their own, I guess.



We didn't book a Disney resort just for those things. 




TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously everyone is different but part of it, it think, is all those "perks" gets baked in to the price and when Disney rooms far outpace most other comparable options in price, but you get those other perks, it is easier to justify
> 
> If they remove those perks but don't adjust the price then it is harder to justify paying that price (at least for some)



EXACTLY



TheMaxRebo said:


> Come to the dark side of staying off site ... We've got cookies! (Or included breakfast)



Oh we already have, and will again, lol. I prefer off site hands down to on site. But the kids want Dad to see ASMo (since he missed last trip which was there). So I imagine we'll do a night on site just so Dad can say he was there, and the rest off site.


----------



## Krandor

TheMaxRebo said:


> Obviously everyone is different but part of it, it think, is all those "perks" gets baked in to the price and when Disney rooms far outpace most other comparable options in price, but you get those other perks, it is easier to justify
> 
> If they remove those perks but don't adjust the price then it is harder to justify paying that price (at least for some)



My big thing for staying on-site is transportation And these days I stay at pop for skyliner access which is very nice.  I normally drive to WDW (I'm in atlanta) but I also like to drink at Epcot and some at DHS it is nice not having to worry about needing to drive.  I also normally come for rundisney races and a 3am in the morning I'm in a "point me to the bus" mode and don't want to have to think about anything and defintiely not drive.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> They aren't dumping magicbands, you just no longer get them free with a resort stay. Luggage tags you just won't get in the mail but you'll still get them with a package. Long lines are there regardless.


Ehhh...it's very different and the value is not there for some compared to before Covid.  I've never waited in the type of lines we waited in during our Sept and Oct trip this past year, because we use/work the system which is a large part of why a WDW is more enjoyable to us than your local amusement park.  However not being able to do that, lack of shows/fireworks etc.... it's a much lesser experience.  Add to that that there's really no benefit or reason to pay more expensive prices to stay onsite and yeah the values just not there for many.


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> Ehhh...it's very different and the value is not there for some compared to before Covid.  I've never waited in the type of lines we waited in during our Sept and Oct trip this past year, because we use/work the system which is a large part of why a WDW is more enjoyable to us than your local amusement park.  However not being able to do that, lack of shows/fireworks etc.... it's a much lesser experience.  Add to that that there's really no benefit or reason to pay more expensive prices to stay onsite and yeah the values just not there for many.


I am not saying anything about value. I am stating facts. Magcibands are not going away. Luggage tags are not going away. Long lines happen in pre-covid times and in covid times and will happen in post covid times.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> I am not saying anything about value. I am stating facts. Magcibands are not going away. Luggage tags are not going away. Long lines happen in pre-covid times and in covid times and will happen in post covid times.


I guess I thought you were because the person you quoted specifically said they didn't see the value in a trip in 2021 due to those things.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> I am not saying anything about value. I am stating facts. Magcibands are not going away. Luggage tags are not going away. Long lines happen in pre-covid times and in covid times and will happen in post covid times.



Agree with that but some things are going to change. I'm of the opinion that FP+ as we knew it isn't coming back and whatever replaces it will come with Genie and we'll have to wait and see what that looks like. 

2021 will be interesting in seeing what "new normal" looks like but I do agree we will have magicbands (just not free), will have luggage tags, and will have some form of FP.  Some things introduced or pushed during COVID like pushing more mobile ordering I think will continue to be pushed because there are advantages to them beyond just covid safety procedures.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Once upon a time (not that long ago) these things weren’t even perks anyway. Perks come and go.
> 
> We stay at Disney resorts because we love Disney resorts. Stayed at them long before EMH, FP+, magic bands, luggage tags or whatever. We bought into DVC because we like Disney resorts, not because of this temporary perk or that temporary perk.
> 
> From the late 90s to early 2000s EMH were a reasonably priced add on. Wasn’t expanded and included with your room until they needed to entice people back during the recession. Heck, I was surprised they kept EMH going for so long after that. It had really just been a promo to get people back on the tail end of the recession. Many times my sister and I stayed for those super late 2/3am EMH and there were only a handful of people in the parks by the end. Seemed ridiculous to have so many CMs working and so few guests there.
> 
> Since we just love Disney resorts, I can’t imagine booking a Disney resort solely for temporary things like included magic bands, luggage tags, etc.  To each their own, I guess.



100% with you on this. We don’t really weigh on-site vs off, it’s just onsite or wait longer between trips for us. We don’t consider the value of each component, we just love the resorts themselves and being in the bubble and although we may be grumble if perks go they won’t sway us. It’s the feeling of the resorts. I think for my family we would feel like the trip was lacking if not at one of our favourite resorts.

I can appreciate its a completely different perspective and doesn’t matter as much when you go a ton and you aren’t really treating Disney like a whole resort vacation. For us, it’s too cost prohibitive to have shorter more frequent trips. We also have been visiting for decades and didn’t move onsite for any one of the perks in the first place. For that reason, we’d basically overlook the elimination of everything that is not the actual resort stay. Hope Disney isn’t listening .

I think the general public is not going to remember or care about the FP+ window, free vs minimal charge magic bands, or luggage tags being mailed.


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I think the general public is not going to remember or care about the FP+ window, free vs minimal charge magic bands, or luggage tags being mailed.



And that is exactly why they can do this as folks won't blink an eye (present company excluded, of course). So that begs the question, at what point will the general public start to notice these minor/major perks have gone MIA?


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> I guess I thought you were because the person you quoted specifically said they didn't see the value in a trip in 2021 due to those things.


And that’s fine, I am not going to recommend everyone take a trip right now. I just wanted to point of that not everything they said was correct.


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> And that is exactly why they can do this as folks won't blink an eye (present company excluded, of course). So that begs the question, at what point will the general public start to notice these minor/major perks have gone MIA?



The general public I.e. People who only come once every 3-4 years or for a "once in a lifetime trip" won't know they were ever there and will likely still say on-site for the theming and the experience of being inside the disney bubble.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hertamaniac said:


> And that is exactly why they can do this as folks won't blink an eye (present company excluded, of course). So that begs the question, at what point will the general public start to notice these minor/major perks have gone MIA?



I don’t think they will, TBH. I think the general public likely looks at the core experience of staying at a Disney resort (the resort, transport to the parks, a vacation package, the real basic basics) and decides if it fits in their budget or not.

How many never even took advantage of things like FP booking?


----------



## hertamaniac

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they will, TBH. I think the general public likely looks at the core experience of staying at a Disney resort (the resort, transport to the parks, a vacation package, the real basic basics) and decides if it fits in their budget or not.



I agree with you.  A nickel here, a dime there for a WDW vacation probably doesn't show up as a blip on the typical family budget radar.  Meanwhile, Disney managed to cut the costs effectively with little/no repercussions.


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> I don’t think they will, TBH. I think the general public likely looks at the core experience of staying at a Disney resort (the resort, transport to the parks, a vacation package, the real basic basics) and decides if it fits in their budget or not.
> 
> How many never even took advantage of things like FP booking?



I was talking to somebody at the bar just the other day who said last time they went to disney (and stayed on-site) they didn't even think about looking at FPs until about a week out and then found out they couldn't get any of the big rides. That is probably very common.


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> The general public I.e. People who only come once every 3-4 years or for a "once in a lifetime trip" won't know they were ever there and will likely still say on-site for the theming and the experience of being inside the disney bubble.



Well here's one "every 3-4 year" family who knows those things were there, who doesn't like the increasing cost/decreasing value, and and prefers off site... 

But then again, I'm here so.... I probably don't count as general public. 

I agree, most once in a life timers probably won't know the difference, and the every 3-4 year onsite folk will probably know the difference, but not necessarily care.

That said, I'll bet there will be some that when combined with the loss of other perks, having to buy several MBs could add up to enough of an expense that they might care, and it might sway them off site. When your last trip a few years ago was $150 per night, and this trip is $180 per night AND you now have to pay for parking AND you have to pay for MBs and so on... and you're on a budget... suddenly that $100 per night hotel room that offers a free breakfast and even has a bigger room starts to look more appealing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> NBA G League to Begin Season in “Disney Bubble” at Walt Disney World


Disney nerds across America: BUT WHERE ARE THEY STAYING?!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Krandor said:


> I was talking to somebody at the bar just the other day who said last time they went to disney (and stayed on-site) they didn't even think about looking at FPs until about a week out and then found out they couldn't get any of the big rides. That is probably very common.



Before Covid it had been around in some fashion for 20ish years and people still don’t know it’s free (or was ).

I would guess two of the big drivers for offsite vs onsite are price in general, and then more specifically the cost of getting large spaces on property vs off. They can probably move outliers with more specific perks, but I’m guessing it’s not the majority.


----------



## rpb718

I'm really hoping they do roll out Genie sometime in 2021.  I'm just really curious about it (and I want them to work out all the glitches before planning our next visit).


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> Well here's one "every 3-4 year" family who knows those things were there, who doesn't like the increasing cost/decreasing value, and and prefers off site...
> 
> But then again, I'm here so.... I probably don't count as general public.
> 
> I agree, most once in a life timers probably won't know the difference, and the every 3-4 year folk will probably know the difference, but not necessarily care. That said, I'll bet there will be some that when combined with the loss of other perks, having to buy several MBs could add up to enough of an expense that they might care, and it might away them off site. When your last trip a few years ago was $150 per night, and this trip is $180 per night AND you now have to pay for parking AND you have to pay for MBs and so on... and you're on a budget... suddenly that $100 per night hotel room that offers a free breakfast and better room starts to look more appealing.



Yeah, you are not "general public" in my mind.

And that is totally fair. Obviously right now is not "normal" by any stretch so we are going to have to wait and see what "new normal" looks like and especially what happens when Genie rolls out. Very possible genie is going to have on-site perks... we just don't know yet. 

I'm going down next Friday for what would have been marathon weekend and still saying on-site since that was my original reservations. If I was booking a trip from scratch for Q1/Q2 this year I'd at least consider off-site under current circumstances. If my next trip is marathon weekend 2022 I'd probably still do on-site for race weekend transportation. 


For a trip today the benefit of on-site vs off-site is not clear cut at all.  What will it looks like Q3/Q4 2021?  THAT is the question.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney nerds across America: BUT WHERE ARE THEY STAYING?!!!



And Canada .

Yeah NBA yay, I’ll never watch a game but can someone tell me what resort I’ll catch a glimpse of when watching players I’ve never heard of on YouTube?


----------



## mshanson3121

DGsAtBLT said:


> Before Covid it had been around in some fashion for 20ish years and people still don’t know it’s free (or was ).
> 
> I would guess two of the big drivers for offsite vs onsite are price in general, and then more specifically the cost of getting large spaces on property vs off. They can probably move outliers with more specific perks, but I’m guessing it’s not the majority.



Cost and nicer/bigger accomodations are a big factor. But overall, for us (and many other off-siters I've seen online), there are so many various factors, but they really all boil down to it being a more relaxing vacation.

And I agree... I really don't know what they could offer that could really compete with that?


----------



## rpb718

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney nerds across America: BUT WHERE ARE THEY STAYING?!!!



They're not going to install the blue fencing again somewhere are they?


----------



## mshanson3121

Krandor said:


> Yeah, you are not "general public" in my mind.
> 
> And that is totally fair. Obviously right now is not "normal" by any stretch so we are going to have to wait and see what "new normal" looks like and especially what happens when Genie rolls out. Very possible genie is going to have on-site perks... we just don't know yet.
> 
> I'm going down next Friday for what would have been marathon weekend and still saying on-site since that was my original reservations. If I was booking a trip from scratch for Q1/Q2 this year I'd at least consider off-site under current circumstances. If my next trip is marathon weekend 2022 I'd probably still do on-site for race weekend transportation.
> 
> 
> For a trip today the benefit of on-site vs off-site is not clear cut at all.  What will it looks like Q3/Q4 2021?  THAT is the question.



I am very anxious to see Genie as well!


----------



## Farro

Krandor said:


> The general public I.e. People who only come once every 3-4 years or for a "once in a lifetime trip" won't know they were ever there and will likely still say on-site for the theming and the experience of being inside the disney bubble.



Hi!   we are the every 3-4 year people who will ALWAYS stay on-site.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> They're not going to install the blue fencing again somewhere are they?



You never know... 

Seriously since this is g-league they'll likely use some resort that isn't open yet.  G-league players won't complain.


----------



## Heather07438

They're charging $5 for the plain MBs now (which are $15 in the park) and still shipping free. 

I get it.  Was a nice gesture when WDW packages are already quite pricey; another chip at the guest.  

But if you really need them or enjoy getting them, $5 is adding .0725% to the cost of a $7k pkg.  Not life changing either way- $5 or free.


----------



## brockash

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney nerds across America: BUT WHERE ARE THEY STAYING?!!!


That was my first question lol.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I was contemplating offsite just to save money and because of the lack of perks, but after 2 years without vacation I don’t care anymore. My kid wants Beach Club and I love the location so much. It makes my heart lift just thinking about walking around there.


----------



## jade1

mshanson3121 said:


> Eventually the only "free" perk you'll have is a room to sleep in.



Free Resort rooms? Can't wait.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jade1 said:


> Free Resort rooms? Can't wait.



The bed is an upcharge though


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> The bed is an upcharge though



I'll bring a blow up for a free BC room.


----------



## Heather07438

TheMaxRebo said:


> The bed is an upcharge though


There will be a Bed Fee, and a Faucet Fee, etc.

And a Curtain's Fee.  You might wanna splurge there.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jade1 said:


> I'll bring a blow up for a free BC room.


The BYO Bed fee is $200/bed/day. The floor has sensors so they’ll know* if you try to cheat an extra bed into there!

*Narrator: Disney spent more money paying people to investigate & process erroneous extra BYOBed charges than they made catching offenders #DisneyIT


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Heather07438 said:


> They're charging $5 for the plain MBs now (which are $15 in the park) and still shipping free.
> 
> I get it.  Was a nice gesture when WDW packages are already quite pricey; another chip at the guest.
> 
> But if you really need them or enjoy getting them, $5 is adding .0725% to the cost of a $7k pkg.  Not life changing either way- $5 or free.


As I said earlier, isn't that the point? It's really no big deal to DISNEY to provide these. It's just another thing that makes the vacation at WDW less magical.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

So, on the elimination of free Magic Bands....
Does anybody else see why Disney may have problem with shipping free magic bands a month before arrival, but allowing guests to cancel without penalty up to 1 day before arrival?
It’s a pandemic.  Last minute cancellations are plentiful.  I think it’s great that Disney is allowing such flexibility, but I don’t think that they should have to give a free box of magic bands to every guest that cancels their trip.   Personally, I’d rather keep the flexibility and pay the $5 for my magic band.


----------



## skeeter31

Cdn Jeff said:


> So, on the elimination of free Magic Bands....
> Does anybody else see why Disney may have problem with shipping free magic bands a month before arrival, but allowing guests to cancel without penalty up to 1 day before arrival?
> It’s a pandemic.  Last minute cancellations are plentiful.  I think it’s great that Disney is allowing such flexibility, but I don’t think that they should have to give a free box of magic bands to every guest that cancels their trip.   Personally, I’d rather keep the flexibility and pay the $5 for my magic band.


I don’t think that played into the elimination of free magicbands. I think they were going away 1/1/21 regardless of what happened in 2020. It’s step 1 on the move to the Genie system, and really I think they kept free magicbands much longer than they needed to or intended to. They could have moved to pay bands after only 2-3 years and it would have been fine.


----------



## Cdn Jeff

skeeter31 said:


> I don’t think that played into the elimination of free magicbands. I think they were going away 1/1/21 regardless of what happened in 2020. It’s step 1 on the move to the Genie system, and really I think they kept free magicbands much longer than they needed to or intended to. They could have moved to pay bands after only 2-3 years and it would have been fine.


Perhaps.  I still think that it’s unfair that the overall expectation here is that they should ship them to you free of charge weeks ahead of time, but allow you to cancel up until the day before check in.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Cdn Jeff said:


> Perhaps.  I still think that it’s unfair that the overall expectation here is that they should ship them to you free of charge weeks ahead of time, but allow you to cancel up until the day before check in.


Maybe that plays into it. Fine. Add a clause that I'll be charged for them -- and the luggage tags -- if they're delivered and I cancel. I'd take the $25 hit.


----------



## hertamaniac

Given the liberal cancellation policy lately, why not have verbiage that allows the guest(s) to return the MB as to not incur a charge should they cancel?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Heather07438 said:


> There will be a Bed Fee, and a Faucet Fee, etc.
> 
> And a Curtain's Fee.  You might wanna splurge there.



Trust me, the other guests will be happy to pay my curtain charge for me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> Given the liberal cancellation policy lately, why not have verbiage that allows the guest(s) to return the MB as to not incur a charge should they cancel?




. don't they come with your name printed on them?  Why would Disney want them back then?


I think this is just like how grocery store used to give you a small refund if you brought reusable shopping bags but no longer do because they realizednit wouldn't impact behavior any more so why waste the money.  Same thing here - now people already are into MBs or have them or they aren't and will use their phone or whatever .... The benefits (to Disney) of providing them for free are so long nger sufficient enough


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> The bed is an upcharge though



No no, a double is included free. A queen bed requires an upcharge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> No no, a double is included free. A queen bed requires an upcharge.




This is making me think of all the complains I heard when they redo the rooms and the new style is more plain - and one thing people mention is that they no longer have the colorful/theme bed runners ....

... I honestly think Disney could charge an "upcharge" for themed bed runners and people would pay it


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is making me think of all the complains I heard when they redo the rooms and the new style is more plain - and one thing people mention is that they no longer have the colorful/theme bed runners ....
> 
> ... I honestly think Disney could charge an "upcharge" for themed bed runners and people would pay it



Now that's where I would draw the line.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> . don't they come with your name printed on them?  Why would Disney want them back then?
> 
> 
> I think this is just like how grocery store used to give you a small refund if you brought reusable shopping bags but no longer do because they realizednit wouldn't impact behavior any more so why waste the money.  Same thing here - now people already are into MBs or have them or they aren't and will use their phone or whatever .... The benefits (to Disney) of providing them for free are so long nger sufficient enough



Reprints? Probably not cost effective given the low manufacturing costs though.


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> . don't they come with your name printed on them?  Why would Disney want them back then?
> 
> 
> I think this is just like how grocery store used to give you a small refund if you brought reusable shopping bags but no longer do because they realizednit wouldn't impact behavior any more so why waste the money.  Same thing here - now people already are into MBs or have them or they aren't and will use their phone or whatever .... The benefits (to Disney) of providing them for free are so long nger sufficient enough


Not to mention they already come linked to your MDE, and there wouldn’t be a way for Disney to transfer them to another guest down the line. They would just throw them out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention they already come linked to your MDE, and there wouldn’t be a way for Disney to transfer them to another guest down the line. They would just throw them out.



Are you implying Disney IT couldn't figure this out ?????





..... ok, almost made through that with a straight face


----------



## Leigh L

Looks like mid-January got some hours extended today (MLK week).


----------



## Cdn Jeff

hertamaniac said:


> Given the liberal cancellation policy lately, why not have verbiage that allows the guest(s) to return the MB as to not incur a charge should they cancel?


The cost to Disney is in the shipping and handling.  Plus, the magic bands are personalized whwn the ship them.  You sending them back does not eliminate the sunk cost in any way.


----------



## hertamaniac

Cdn Jeff said:


> The cost to Disney is in the shipping and handling.  Plus, the magic bands are personalized whwn the ship them.  You sending them back does eliminate the sunk cost in any way.



True.  There isn't much of anything to recycle (maybe the coin cell).


----------



## New Mouse

Cdn Jeff said:


> So, on the elimination of free Magic Bands....
> Does anybody else see why Disney may have problem with shipping free magic bands a month before arrival, but allowing guests to cancel without penalty up to 1 day before arrival?
> It’s a pandemic.  Last minute cancellations are plentiful.  I think it’s great that Disney is allowing such flexibility, but I don’t think that they should have to give a free box of magic bands to every guest that cancels their trip.   Personally, I’d rather keep the flexibility and pay the $5 for my magic band.




They arent free magic bands, they are paid for as part of your rate.  If Disney is charging $5 to buy one, all room prices should drop by $10 and extra guests by $5 accordingly.   Its just a way to increase the room rate while people arent paying attention.


----------



## Tigger's ally

TheMaxRebo said:


> ... I honestly think Disney could charge an "upcharge" for themed bed runners and people would pay it


I loved the bed runners.  They worked so well folded up and stuffed under the door to keep the noise down!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344645715956543491


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344645715956543491


Would sit at the Hole in the Wall all day and be happy about it!


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

TheMaxRebo said:


> More just me venting as being frustrated that we are super careful, don't go anywhere and she still caught it while we see tons of other people out and about, having fun


  Please send her our best.  I am isolating because I had contact with someone who went to a wedding where no masks were used.  (The groom is in the medical field.) 

So now I am home looking at Hawaii where tests are required. I am also looking for updates for cruise lines to see if it will be safer than the parks appear. The parks have crossed the line of my personal comfort level.

   But mostly I’m giving up on humanity while simultaneously needing something to look forward to.  So I genuinely feel your frustration.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CJd9UmkjntW/


----------



## LSUmiss

Leigh L said:


> Looks like mid-January got some hours extended today (MLK week).


Thanks! Been waiting for this.


----------



## Khobbs18

We leave Sunday and got this Email forMBs for our trip. I didn’t order any since we just went a few weeks ago and they aren’t complimentary anymore... so why will they be ready at my hotel?


----------



## rpb718

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 547171
> We leave Sunday and got this Email forMBs for our trip. I didn’t order any since we just went a few weeks ago and they aren’t complimentary anymore... so why will they be ready at my hotel?



Apparently there's a large unused supply of gray ones somewhere they need to get rid of soon before the batteries die.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 547171
> We leave Sunday and got this Email forMBs for our trip. I didn’t order any since we just went a few weeks ago and they aren’t complimentary anymore... so why will they be ready at my hotel?


Hmm, maybe try to pick them up and let us know if they really have them?


----------



## mattpeto

I know it’s not OT but just want to thank @rteetz and the community for this thread.  Little self reflection here, this place and specifically this thread has been my go-to message board/forum fix from the beginning of COVID. I like to think it’s helped us all on our current journey.

2020 was a massive punch to humanity. Looking forward to taking another hopeful step to with the calendar change.

We all will relish when this thread finally drops to page 2.  Hopefully we are arguing over the GoTG VQ sooner than later.

/HNY


----------



## Leight19

Anyone hear any updates on the beaches and cream to go window? I had read somewhere it was closed leading to holiday with people speculating due to difficulty social distancing. I was hoping it could reopen when slows in January and was trying to follow where information is discussed (I believe this thread, couldn’t find in search). Anyone have any updates? Is it still closed? Any word on reopening?


----------



## rteetz

Leight19 said:


> Anyone hear any updates on the beaches and cream to go window? I had read somewhere it was closed leading to holiday with people speculating due to difficulty social distancing. I was hoping it could reopen when slows in January and was trying to follow where information is discussed (I believe this thread, couldn’t find in search). Anyone have any updates? Is it still closed? Any word on reopening?


No word on reopening as of now.


----------



## Mit88

Weird how no ones talking about how Universal looked like the Pandemic was over this morning. Zero social distancing on Hollywood BLVD. rabble rabble Disney is putting up plexiglass rabble rabble


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Weird how no ones talking about how Universal looked like the Pandemic was over this morning. Zero social distancing on Hollywood BLVD. rabble rabble Disney is putting up plexiglass rabble rabble
> 
> View attachment 547178




A friend of mine shared an article on FB this morning about it. So, yes, Universal gets bad press, too!

ETA the article:

https://www.fox13news.com/news/univ...u-a0JInZ8pAhxLEZpzN91TgpIQE2fdM7j9luccgiyLOdU


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Weird how no ones talking about how Universal looked like the Pandemic was over this morning. Zero social distancing on Hollywood BLVD. rabble rabble Disney is putting up plexiglass rabble rabble
> 
> View attachment 547178


Universal has been very crowded this week. It seems more so than Disney in many cases.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> A friend of mine shared an article on FB this morning about it. So, yes, Universal gets bad press, too!



I mean, a FB article is one thing. If this were Disney, the masses would be demanding they close until 2023. The video from the picture I posted is the only thing on Twitter I’ve seen about it


----------



## Wreckem

Mit88 said:


> Weird how no ones talking about how Universal looked like the Pandemic was over this morning. Zero social distancing on Hollywood BLVD. rabble rabble Disney is putting up plexiglass rabble rabble
> 
> View attachment 547178



Universal was terrible two of the three days we were there. Last week. Hogsmede was shoulder to shoulder. No one moving. no crowd control.


----------



## Mit88

Wreckem said:


> Universal was terrible two of the three days we were there. Last week. Hogsmede was shoulder to shoulder. No one moving. no crowd control.



They’re not even pretending anymore. And we wonder why Disney is getting more aggressive. Universal is allowed to get away with this type of stuff, of course Disney is going to try and stretch the limit as well


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> I know it’s not OT but just want to thank @rteetz and the community for this thread.  Little self reflection here, this place and specifically this thread has been my go-to message board/forum fix from the beginning of COVID. I like to think it’s helped us all on our current journey.
> 
> 2020 was a massive punch to humanity. Looking forward to taking another hopeful step to with the calendar change.
> 
> We all will relish when this thread finally drops to page 2.  Hopefully we are arguing over the GoTG VQ sooner than later.
> 
> /HNY



Part-time informative, part-time sounding board, part-time therapy session, and almost always entertaining.  In a way we all commiserate here and celebrate what good we can from the current state of affairs.

The score for 2020 was heavily weighted on the bad news, but there have been sprinkles of good mixed in.  My fervent wish is for the score to be dramatically reversed in 2021 - but while still being a realist and knowing that the recovery will not be swift.  WDW was reborn almost 6 months ago, there are a lot of baby steps to be taken.  The hope is now that there won't be much teething pain in the interim.


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> A friend of mine shared an article on FB this morning about it. So, yes, Universal gets bad press, too!
> 
> ETA the article:
> 
> https://www.fox13news.com/news/univ...u-a0JInZ8pAhxLEZpzN91TgpIQE2fdM7j9luccgiyLOdU



It was on our local CBS TV affiliate news last night up in the MA/NH markets.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Part-time informative, part-time sounding board, part-time therapy session, and almost always entertaining.  In a way we all commiserate here and celebrate what good we can from the current state of affairs.
> 
> The score for 2020 was heavily weighted on the bad news, but there have been sprinkles of good mixed in.  My fervent wish is for the score to be dramatically reversed in 2021 - but while still being a realist and knowing that the recovery will not be swift.  WDW was reborn almost 6 months ago, there are a lot of baby steps to be taken.  The hope is now that there won't be much teething pain in the interim.



Well said! 

I love this thread. It helped get me through and will continue to do so.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/all-four-disney-world-theme-park-hours-extended-in-january-2021/


----------



## KBoopaloo

SaintsManiac said:


> Well said!
> 
> I love this thread. It helped get me through and will continue to do so.


Yes! Even the fighting was a fun distraction sometimes.  Well, for us. Not so much for @rteez. Sorry, Ryan! Thanks for your patience all year.


----------



## New Mouse

Does rteetz reset his post kill tally chart at 1201 tonight?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344680073119600640


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344699464632709125


----------



## JJB123

hereforthechurros said:


> We were there for nine days over Christmas and like any vacation there were great parts and not so great parts. Really impossible to believe there is  35% cap, especially at MK & HS. If you told me it was fluid based on demand I’d believe it. We left every park without doing all that we wanted to do because lines were just too long sometimes and crowds became uncomfortable. 75 minutes for 7DMT may not seem bad but when you’ve already do waited an hour for Jingle Cruise then an hour for Pirates then an hour for BTMR, it gets old. But like I said in the Here & Back thread, everything is anecdotal and each day is different.


 
We had the exact same thoughts! In addition, our Uber driver pointed out that the car lots seemed to be 60% full, which in itself would equate to more than 35% capacity.


----------



## rteetz

JJB123 said:


> We had the exact same thoughts! In addition, our Uber driver pointed out that the car lots seemed to be 60% full, which in itself would equate to more than 35% capacity.


I think more people are driving in general to the parks whether from other states or locally. That is why they did that discount for the drive market.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344680073119600640



I saw this in October.  The angle is misleading, it actually isn't that bad for GE.

Now Hogsmeade and especially Diagon Alley - that's bad.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> I saw this in October.  The angle is misleading, it actually isn't that bad.



I don’t see anything wrong with it, even with deceptive angles. The only grouping here is clearly the same party’s standing together. AJ is trying to find anything that will get her 7DMT attention


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344680073119600640



In my head, that looks really light for New Year's Eve!


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344699464632709125



Oh man, I'd be in that line if I could!
Shoving pizza in my face, yelling "goodbye 2020, you giant turd!".


----------



## Tiki Birdland

Farro said:


> In my head, that looks really light for New Year's Eve!


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I was sure it would be wall-to-wall crowds in GE. Wonder what the crowds look like between IASW and PPF?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with it, even with deceptive angles. The only grouping here is clearly the same party’s standing together. AJ is trying to find anything that will get her 7DMT attention



Yeah, I thought the takeaway would be that despite the structure of the area and overall crowd levels, spacing is largely able to be maintained.

Like, that it was a positive thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344699464632709125



Man, imagine how long that line would be if the pizza was good


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> I saw this in October.  The angle is misleading, it actually isn't that bad for GE.
> 
> Now Hogsmeade and especially Diagon Alley - that's bad.


Agreed


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Man, imagine how long that line would be if the pizza was good



Probably much shorter. Floridans are used to cheesy cardboard, they don’t know what good pizza is lol


----------



## gottalovepluto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344680073119600640





rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344699464632709125


That all looks really light for NYE. I believe the 35% capacity limit looking at that.


----------



## HikingFam

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344699464632709125


This is probably due to the fact that VN currently doesn’t open until 12:30, which is so bizarre to me (we are early birds and usually looking for lunch by 11:30- meaning no delicious pizza for us this trip).


----------



## JJB123

that tweet about GE is also misleading because they are using that area for the characters! You can see the storm troopers were up there while that was filmed. We saw a host of characters on that stage!


----------



## coolbrook

rteetz said:


> They aren't dumping magicbands, you just no longer get them free with a resort stay. Luggage tags you just won't get in the mail but you'll still get them with a package. Long lines are there regardless.


They are not free, but the plain ones are only $5 with a resort stay.  Probably covers postage.


----------



## cristen72

Been here since Monday.   Parks crowded but I expected it.   There of been some uncomfortable moments for sure.    We arrived at rope drop every day and stayed till around 11:30 AM.    Then we went back to the resort to hang out and did not go back to the park until 6pm and stayed till close.

We have missed fireworks but definitely would not want to stand in the crowd right now.  
We’ve ridden our favorites, enjoyed the Christmas decorations (first time we’ve ever been here to see them), and been grateful that we had and very nice room to spend some family time in.


----------



## HikingFam

Character pop up on the Grand Floridian monorail platform right now. I’m not smart enough to rotate photos, apparently.


----------



## SaintsManiac

HikingFam said:


> Character pop up on the Grand Floridian monorail platform right now. I’m not smart enough to rotate photos, apparently. View attachment 547287



If you crop your original before you post it should be right side up.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/12/magi...Y3GanrOQhJ_ZfebfzjkRE-1WCQGxNK4tRj0TvXa3KNskw


----------



## Mit88

I guess people are crowding the hub in hopes for fireworks.

I knew this would happen lol. They could have created ads and commercials made for all areas in the country to tell people there would be no NYE fireworks and people would still expect there to be fireworks at MK on NYE


----------



## The Pho

Mit88 said:


> I guess people are crowding the hub in hopes for fireworks.
> 
> I knew this would happen lol. They could have created ads and commercials made for all areas in the country to tell people there would be no NYE fireworks and people would still expect there to be fireworks at MK on NYE


Then there will be the flood of people to guest services to complain about no fireworks.


----------



## Mit88




----------



## CarolynFH

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 547318View attachment 547317


When things like that happened on our local TV station years ago, they always blamed it on "the intern" --


----------



## SaintsManiac

CarolynFH said:


> When things like that happened on our local TV station years ago, they always blamed it on "the intern" --



We call it the “b team.”


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> We call it the “b team.”



OMG if you type "presnsted" into Google it treats you like you typed in "presented".  I wonder if #WDWPresnsts is trending...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344814490362241026


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344814490362241026


Wild! Line was down the ramp and wrapped around the building during our two visits last week.  We had to take drinks to go each time as there was nowhere to sit. Holidays tend to be more families with smaller kids so a place like that being empty at night isn’t surprising I guess.


----------



## osufeth24

There's a drink in France pavilion they're doin for tonight only and I need it. 

Vodka, cranberry, and grand Marnier


----------



## rteetz

Longest wait right now for an attraction is Mine Train at 75 minutes. Mission Space at 65. 

Everything else is 45 minutes or less.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> Longest wait right now for an attraction is Mine Train at 75 minutes. Mission Space at 65.
> 
> Everything else is 45 minutes or less.


Well to be fair two parks are closed already  

Sounds pretty similar to last week. We didn’t have the energy to start an hour wait this late though.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> Well to be fair two parks are closed already
> 
> Sounds pretty similar to last week. We didn’t have the energy to start an hour wait this late though.


MK is open until 11. Definitely not anywhere near a normal New Years Eve at WDW.


----------



## BoatDriver

mattpeto said:


> Rumor elsewhere says that Epcot Forever didn't run "nearly long enough" and is better choice for a social distancing show and Harmonious won't premiere until 2022.
> 
> Martin also commented that the barges were/are being moved because space is tight backstage.
> 
> Call me skeptical on Harm 2022, but some of that makes sense if I'm being honest.



Let’s be honest about Epcot Forever, the crowds were distancing themselves from that dumpster fire way before COVID



Farro said:


> Exactly. And sorry, but doing it because it makes people "feel" safer is just ridiculous. Are they just going to leave it there? For no real reason, they are ruining ride experiences. NOTHING is safer about this.
> 
> Disney actually angers me with this. If you want to add capacity, just do it. Don't play pretend safety with plexiglass. People will decide on their own if they are comfortable with it or not.
> 
> And if people actually think they are safer because there is some plastic in directly in front of their face but air is flowing directly above and around them, then I don't know what to say.
> 
> You aren't.



I’d like this post twice if I could



Mit88 said:


> I just went to a Disney store and they’re no longer taking temperatures. I know the stores were abiding by park safety measures. Wonder if we start seeing the temp checks go away in the parks soon.



I’m a medic. We all sit around and laugh at the temperature checks. #TrueStory



jade1 said:


> Dang hope it goes well.
> 
> My son got it a couple weeks ago working at Fedex packaging.
> 
> Similar-lost taste and a bit tired a couple days was about it.
> 
> Could have easily kept working he thought.
> 
> 2 weeks off paid at least. Back at work again.



Same here. Headache, fatigue, and a light cough for about a day. I won’t sit here and say it’s not having horrible effects on a certain portion of the population, but myself and the dozens of people I know who have had it have all reported that we’ve had worse food poisoning.


----------



## yulilin3

Well jus finished my NYE shift at Sea World and aside from all the orca shows reaching capacity and guests literally taking down the rope to one of our ramps and shoving my co worker aside so they could come in (about an extra 100 people got into the stadium before security could control the mess) and a child jumping over the fence at the stadium to get a closer look at the pool, it went pretty much as expected.
I didn't have a chance to look around too much but did see that they had the parade floats from Sesame Street out and characters coming out to meet and greet people from them, the Dj was pumping pretty cool music on our side
On an interesting note I was told that tonight's fireworks for our 4 NYE shows were bought at a discounted price from Disney.
Traffic on I4 by Disney was a breeze, definitely a huge difference than years past
Happy New Years everyone


----------



## mshanson3121

So apparently they did fireworks according to some on FB. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Mit88

Happy new year, everyone. We did it. Covid is gone....throw out those masks, get close enough to smell a strangers armpits

wait, I’m hearing reports that changing to a new year didn’t really do anything.

But at least we get Park Hopping back. Baby steps and eventually we will get the full, or close to WDW experience back


----------



## Mit88

mshanson3121 said:


> So apparently they did fireworks according to some on FB. Can anyone confirm?



On the resort TVs


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> On the resort TVs



There are photos of live ones, someone said at Epcot. But are these actually on Disney property or just visible?


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> There are photos of live ones, someone said at Epcot. But are these actually on Disney property or just visible?


They’re just visible from surrounding areas. I was looking at Twitter and people were posting panoramics of the entire area. No Disney fireworks except for on TV. But I’m not there, so not sure. Here in Tampa is sure looks like Disney outside with the amount and quality of fireworks going off!


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> They’re just visible from surrounding areas. I was looking at Twitter and people were posting panoramics of the entire area. No Disney fireworks except for on TV



Lots of arguing going on  Some swearing they're Disney's, others saying just what you did.


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> Lots of arguing going on  Some swearing they're Disney's, others saying just what you did.


Yeah. It wouldn’t surprise me to see someone who lives very close to Disney property going all out on fireworks purchases this year just to be compared to the park fireworks and have this happen!


----------



## Mit88

There are a lot of people and places shooting off fireworks tonight. I can hear people shooting some off as I type this. It’s probably either someone that lives close to Disney, behind Epcot, or Sea World. If it were Disney, we’d know for certainby now.


----------



## cristen72

I’m currently sitting on my balcony at the GF looking at space mountain and the Contemporary. We saw fireworks in the distance.


----------



## Mit88

There’s a video from the website that can’t be named showing guests in the hub at MK counting down to midnight and cheering. Did they really let guests stay in the park until Midnight? Or did the guests choose to do it at like 10pm. There looks to be a couple hundred partaking in the countdown


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Seaworld was having fireworks tonight...

From their website

_Celebrate New Year’s Eve safely at SeaWorld Orlando on Dec. 31 with limited capacity and enhanced safety procedures. *Take in our spectacular fireworks display *from a variety of physically distanced viewing areas available around the park._


----------



## Mit88

It looks like the did allow guests to stay in the park until midnight. And as expected, they did not surprise them with fireworks. I really hope CMs don’t get bombarded with complaints after they had to stay late for guests to stick around for something Disney flat out told them wasn’t happening. Obviously this happens on any typical night where park closing doesn’t mean everyone needs to run to the exit. But this just seems different. Let the CMs go home


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> There’s a video from the website that can’t be named showing guests in the hub at MK counting down to midnight and cheering. Did they really let guests stay in the park until Midnight? Or did the guests choose to do it at like 10pm. There looks to be a couple hundred partaking in the countdown



I saw posts that they were clearing the queues so if you were in line somewhere before 11 you could still ride so that took a bit of time.  And then they started closing down areas once guests were gone, etc.

So they didn't like throw people out at 11 but the park starting shutting down then for sure, just takes time


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw posts that they were clearing the queues so if you were in line somewhere before 11 you could still ride so that took a bit of time.  And then they started closing down areas once guests were gone, etc.
> 
> So they didn't like throw people out at 11 but the park starting shutting down then for sure, just takes time



Absolutely. Just like any other day. For some reason I figured they were going to try and clear the park out quicker tonight to avoid crowding from people inevitably staying expecting fireworks, and thus avoiding confrontations with guests about the fireworks those guests rightfully deserve as a part of the Disney Constitution


----------



## xuxa777

thinking the fireworks were at the Four Seasons or one of the nearby hotels


----------



## StarGirl11

Mit88 said:


> There’s a video from the website that can’t be named showing guests in the hub at MK counting down to midnight and cheering. Did they really let guests stay in the park until Midnight? Or did the guests choose to do it at like 10pm. There looks to be a couple hundred partaking in the countdown



Can confirm was at the hub last night. Main Street was open until midnight. Park closed at 11 so it wasn’t unusual. As soon as midnight hit everything closed up shop like normal since that was an hour after the closure.

Not sure how many were there. Actually funny enough you should mention 10 pm see below.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw posts that they were clearing the queues so if you were in line somewhere before 11 you could still ride so that took a bit of time.  And then they started closing down areas once guests were gone, etc.
> 
> So they didn't like throw people out at 11 but the park starting shutting down then for sure, just takes time



Cant speak for all the rides but I know they were letting people into the Space Mountain queue right until 11.

Admittedly there were several walk ups that probably didn’t need.

No fireworks though. Sea world did have some though. Friend live-streamed the show.




Mit88 said:


> Absolutely. Just like any other day. For some reason I figured they were going to try and clear the park out quicker tonight to avoid crowding from people inevitably staying expecting fireworks, and thus avoiding confrontations with guests about the fireworks those guests rightfully deserve as a part of the Disney Constitution



Probably because quiet a number had already left even before 11. Space Mountain was at a 25 minute wait at 10:30. Also they did what sounded like a false NY announcement around 10 (I say sounded like because I had a hard time hearing it). So I think people started clearing out then because that.

No fireworks like mentioned. Did get a Long Kiss Goodnight about two minutes after midnight. But that’s the closest to anything special happening.


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> There are photos of live ones, someone said at Epcot. But are these actually on Disney property or just visible?


These were not Disney — no one seems to be sure where exactly they were coming from (they were too close to be SW); I’m guessing one of the nearby resorts did them. Some of them do special fireworks every year.

I’m still confused why anyone would expect fireworks from Disney/MK last night. Disney repeatedly said that wasn’t happening and, generally speaking, Disney doesn’t “lie” or surprise with big things like that. The fact that they left the Main Street shops open until 12am (following usual protocol) was a nice gesture in and of itself. I know many CMs and management would’ve preferred to have the whole park cleared by midnight so everyone could go home.


----------



## mshanson3121

andyman8 said:


> These were not Disney — no one seems to be sure where exactly they were coming from (they were too close to be SW); I’m guessing one of the nearby resorts did them. Some of them do special fireworks every year.
> 
> I’m still confused why anyone would expect fireworks from Disney/MK last night. Disney repeatedly said that wasn’t happening and, generally speaking, Disney doesn’t “lie” or surprise with big things like that. The fact that they left the Main Street shops open until 12am (following usual protocol) was a nice gesture in and of itself. I know many CMs and management would’ve preferred to have the whole park cleared by midnight so everyone could go home.



The poster who shared the pics wasn't expecting them, but shared it as an"OMG! They surprised us and did them anyways!"

Countless people chimed in and said there WEREN'T Disney fireworks but she refused to believe otherwise. Admins finally pulled the post.


----------



## andyman8

mshanson3121 said:


> The poster who shared the pics wasn't expecting them, but shared it as an"OMG! They surprised us and did them anyways!"
> 
> Countless people chimed in and said there WEREN'T Disney fireworks but she refused to believe otherwise. Admins finally pulled the post.


I didn’t see the post so I can’t speak to that in particular, but yesterday it did seem like a number of Guests were expecting something special, which is what my comment was focused on (just based on overheard conversations and some social media posts). Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## princesscinderella

We are here at old key west and we could hear so many loud fireworks nearby but we were in the room in our pajamas so we couldn’t see where they were coming from but there were definitely a ton of fireworks in the area.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Speaking of free magic bands, I put an order in back in July for our trip coming up and just got a shipping email this morning.  Now let’s see if they are all green like I ordered or grey.


----------



## HikingFam

You could see fireworks above the trees on the “empty” side of Bay Lake. They were not coming from the direction of anything WDW, nor the Four Seasons. I’m guessing one of the golf country clubs, based on the map.


----------



## yulilin3

there are neighborhoods right behind MK, like right behind it. That's where the fireworks were probably launched.


----------



## yulilin3

On another note I can now see the map for Festival of the Arts and if it stays as is and is printed it will have another typo 
center on the lagoon it says
Future Home of Harmonious
works continues on the nighttime spectacular
An opening date has not been annuonced


----------



## New Mouse

andyman8 said:


> I didn’t see the post so I can’t speak to that in particular, but yesterday it did seem like a number of Guests were expecting something special, which is what my comment was focused on (just based on overheard conversations and some social media posts). Apologies for any confusion.



Considering the park was set to close and did close at 11... I would have to judge anyone who expected midnight fireworks.


----------



## Mit88

I think people thought that Disney wouldn’t necessarily set off fireworks for the guests per-say, but would be setting them off for NYE itself and that the notices that they wouldn’t be having fireworks was so when they did shoot them off at midnight, there wouldn’t 30,000 people crowding the hub. I’ve been saying for weeks that people were going to show up expecting them, and once Disney made it official, there was a 0% chance they would surprise anyone.


----------



## marinejjh

BoatDriver said:


> Let’s be honest about Epcot Forever, the crowds were distancing themselves from that dumpster fire way before COVID
> 
> 
> 
> I’d like this post twice if I could
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a medic. We all sit around and laugh at the temperature checks. #TrueStory
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Headache, fatigue, and a light cough for about a day. I won’t sit here and say it’s not having horrible effects on a certain portion of the population, but myself and the dozens of people I know who have had it have all reported that we’ve had worse food poisoning.


It's theater for people that need it. I'm not a medic, but a Firefighter and around it all the time. Its the same as the empty middle seats on airlines. Not saying people haven't suffered.


----------



## brockash

andyman8 said:


> These were not Disney — no one seems to be sure where exactly they were coming from (they were too close to be SW); I’m guessing one of the nearby resorts did them. Some of them do special fireworks every year.
> 
> I’m still confused why anyone would expect fireworks from Disney/MK last night. Disney repeatedly said that wasn’t happening and, generally speaking, Disney doesn’t “lie” or surprise with big things like that. The fact that they left the Main Street shops open until 12am (following usual protocol) was a nice gesture in and of itself. I know many CMs and management would’ve preferred to have the whole park cleared by midnight so everyone could go home.



I would've never thought they'd do fireworks last night either and agree that they wouldn't surprise with something like that, however and to be fair they do lie/mislead a lot about lots of things, so to someone familiar with Disney, but not a crazy nut like me lol, I can see why they might have thought there was a chance.  

I would have completely expected the shops to be open an hr after park close. just like they always are though...I'm not sure why ppl. were surprised by that.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mit88

I will say that, even though it’s hard to gauge exactly how many guests stayed past 11 and until midnight that stayed around the hub, but there was a decent crowd, and they were, from the pictures, distancing very responsibly. If Disney had surprised the guests with fireworks, it looks as though they would have been able to handle the crowding.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


>



Not a bad idea. It’s nothing extraordinary, but it may entice people to book on site, something they’ve clearly been struggling with


----------



## SaintsManiac

mshanson3121 said:


> The poster who shared the pics wasn't expecting them, but shared it as an"OMG! They surprised us and did them anyways!"
> 
> Countless people chimed in and said there WEREN'T Disney fireworks but she refused to believe otherwise. Admins finally pulled the post.




LOL people are so funny. I did watch the Trackers Instagram story and they were at some hotel and could see major fireworks. I never bothered to find out which hotel, but I bet they have a youtube up soon.


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


>


Makes sense. Another enticement to stay on property. They need more bodies in the resorts in order to start bringing other things back. Without the resort income, other things will continue to be pushed back.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...or-florida-residents-with-this-special-offer/


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Not a bad idea. It’s nothing extraordinary, but it may entice people to book on site, something they’ve clearly been struggling with



Sounds like what Universal does with onsite resort guests.  (Not sure as we didn't stay there but I think they still are doing this.)  For early morning, I would hope it's at least an hour given that even now they let folks in before official park opening time.  I was intrigue by the report that it could be used in relation to hopping, as in allowing resort guests to hop before 2.  Doesn't sound like a lot of enticement for onsite stays but still - baby steps.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> Sounds like what Universal does with onsite resort guests.  (Not sure as we didn't stay there but I think they still are doing this.)  For early morning, I would hope it's at least an hour given that even now they let folks in before official park opening time.  I was intrigue by the report that it could be used in relation to hopping, as in allowing resort guests to hop before 2.  Doesn't sound like a lot of enticement for onsite stays but still - baby steps.


Yep, Universal is still doing early entry for resort guests.


----------



## mattpeto

skeeter31 said:


> Makes sense. Another enticement to stay on property. They need more bodies in the resorts in order to start bringing other things back. Without the resort income, other things will continue to be pushed back.



It’s actually a bit strange that they haven’t been more aggressive with featuring Bubble perks.  That tide will surely turn.


----------



## Farro

Ah, first day of the year and it's a Friday! Good way to start. 

Would be nice if they dropped a bit of good news on us today, but I suppose there isn't any good news yet.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hey guys, I'M GOING TO DISNEY THIS YEAR.

Sorry, I just had to get that out there...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Ah, first day of the year and it's a Friday! Good way to start.
> 
> Would be nice if they dropped a bit of good news on us today, but I suppose there isn't any good news yet.



Well, park hopping is back, they announced a new Florida resident ticket package, and rumors of early entry coming back ... Some decent Friday news, better than bad news


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Hey guys, I'M GOING TO DISNEY THIS YEAR.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get that out there...



ME TOO!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Hey guys, I'M GOING TO DISNEY THIS YEAR.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get that out there...



I have reservations to go to Disney this year!!!! 


We'll see if it actually happens


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...or-florida-residents-with-this-special-offer/


Not to be the Debbie Downer but this is actually a more restrictive Discover Disney discount than last year. They’ve never had blockouts for MLK and Memorial Day weekends if I remember correctly. The two-day special (much like the fall one) is a rarity but the 3- and 4- day tickets are actually a bit more expensive than last year’s Discover Disney promo. My guess is that this is more about trying to entice FL residents to visit and stay onsite rather than just “fill” parks.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have reservations to go to Disney this year!!!!
> 
> 
> We'll see if it actually happens



 Stay positive on the first day of a new year! You WILL go to Disney this year!


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345007067623526403


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Not to be the Debbie Downer but this is actually a more restrictive Discover Disney discount than last year. They’ve never had blockouts for MLK and Memorial Day weekends if I remember correctly. The two-day special (much like the fall one) is a rarity but the 3- and 4- day tickets are actually a bit more expensive than last year’s Discover Disney promo. My guess is that this is more about trying to entice FL residents to visit and stay onsite rather than just “fill” parks.



Plus with not selling new APs it is one way for Florida Residents to get in with not paying full price


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345018389769687042



What would the "twist" be?


----------



## osufeth24

Be interested to hear reports on how ph is exactly working today. 

I have an epcot res on Sunday so may try myself as well then


----------



## rteetz

mshanson3121 said:


> What would the "twist" be?


The article talks about it  its more so speculation than rumor for some of it tho.


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> The article talks about it  its more so speculation than rumor for some of it tho.



Oh sorry, didn't realize it was an article. Thought it was just a Twitter spoiler.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I’m really surprised we don’t have full menus for festival of the arts yet!


----------



## KBoopaloo

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have reservations to go to Disney this year!!!!
> 
> 
> We'll see if it actually happens


Same here. Have two reservations but no airline tickets yet. Fingers crossed that maybe one of the trips happens. I am in need of a Mickey pretzel in 2021!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Happy New Year! 

Has anyone heard any recent 50th anniversary rumors worth noting? In the past, would the summer be included in that celebration? I know the 50th is in October but we’re coming in July.

What do the wise ones on DIS think?


----------



## figmentfinesse

TikiTikiFan said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Has anyone heard any recent 50th anniversary rumors worth noting? In the past, would the summer be included in that celebration? I know the 50th is in October but we’re coming in July.
> 
> What do the wise ones on DIS think?


 
TikiTikiFan, have you caught the WDW bug?  I am going in August and from what I’ve heard it will probably start on October 1st but it has been said it will run for a full year.


----------



## osufeth24

So just read on dfb the peoplemover is set to reopen Jan 10?!


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> So just read on dfb the peoplemover is set to reopen Jan 10?!


1/9 was the latest date publicized that it was closed through, so that makes sense. Could always be extended though. Not an official opening date yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Has anyone heard any recent 50th anniversary rumors worth noting? In the past, would the summer be included in that celebration? I know the 50th is in October but we’re coming in July.
> 
> What do the wise ones on DIS think?



Nothing official but indications I have seen from various insiders is that nothing 50th specific will start prior to Oct 1st and then carry on for a year+ after that 

Typically they do start celebrations early but things go pushed back due to Covid 

But who knows, they could adjust and start some things early, I just wouldn't expect it at this point


----------



## New Mouse

mshanson3121 said:


> What would the "twist" be?



There is no twist.


----------



## Jrb1979

New Mouse said:


> There is no twist.


There is a twist. From the article there is two rumored twists. One would be possible early entry from resort guests. The other is that resort guests may get to park hop before 2pm.


----------



## osufeth24

So far not seeing anything on the app about park hopping availability


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345071129577316353


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345071129577316353



The way it was originally worded I thought you could only hop to one other park.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345074055192473601


----------



## mattpeto

The rumors of Harmonious being pushed back to 2022 might be premature.  D23 says it’s coming in 2021.

https://d23.com/every-upcoming-disn...raction-and-more-we-cant-wait-to-see-in-2021/


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> So far not seeing anything on the app about park hopping availability


I was wondering if there would be anything on the app. Or if it was just going to a show up and see type of situation.


----------



## osufeth24

skeeter31 said:


> I was wondering if there would be anything on the app. Or if it was just going to a show up and see type of situation.


Pretty sure they said you can check the app for availability


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Pretty sure they said you can check the app for availability


Well we all know how good Disney IT is lol!


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> The rumors of Harmonious being pushed back to 2022 might be premature.  D23 says it’s coming in 2021.
> 
> https://d23.com/every-upcoming-disn...raction-and-more-we-cant-wait-to-see-in-2021/


I think that depends if we have fireworks at all in 2021


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345070094049828866


----------



## Heather07438

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/park-hopper/'Guests are now able to check the Park Hours calendar and *soon* will be able to check the My Disney Experience app for the most up-to-date Park Hopper hours, as they could start earlier at a later date, depending on the day and park.'

What does *soon* mean in this case?  Yesterday it could've meant tommorow, the day hopping returns.  Today it could mean whenever, some date hopefully in the not too distant future.  Look what Opening Soon meant for Space220.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> I think that depends if we have fireworks at all in 2021



I'd like to think at a minimum, fireworks with social distancing will return in 2021.  I'm basing this on what SeaWorld and Universal are doing.

Whether they will debut their new nighttime show is another question.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I think that depends if we have fireworks at all in 2021



They better or I won’t be going THIS year after all.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345083141875236865


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345084803134201857


----------



## osufeth24

Just read there's a phone number you can call for park availability regarding hopping


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

osufeth24 said:


> Just read there's a phone number you can call for park availability regarding hopping


407-560-5000
I already have it set up for speed dial!


----------



## osufeth24

Btw in regards to number of parks someone at DFB has been to 3 and on their way to the 4th


----------



## mattpeto

Epcot monorail loop remain down as expected.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345078819359772678


----------



## SaintsManiac

I just saw that Brooke reported you can return to your originally reserved park if you want to later.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mattpeto said:


> I'd like to think at a minimum, fireworks with social distancing will return in 2021.  I'm basing this on what SeaWorld and Universal are doing.
> 
> Whether they will debut their new nighttime show is another question.


I hope it comes back soon but Sea World has been doing the fireworks since July and Universal since September and that doesn't seen to effect Disney much at all.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345096804984094724


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345070094049828866



Just like that "Barbie Girl" song.  Remember "Life in plastic, it's fantastic".


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

rpb718 said:


> Just like that "Barbie Girl" song.  Remember "Life in plastic, it's fantastic".


Gee thanks. Can't get that song out of my head now...


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345101658498465793


----------



## Farro

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Gee thanks. Can't get that song out of my head now...



Come on Barbie, let's go party! Oh, oh, oh, oh!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Gee thanks. Can't get that song out of my head now...



Gotta update them for a Covid world though:

Come on Barbie, we can't party 
No, no, no ...

We don't make weekend plans 
Not even Houlahan's


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Farro said:


> Come on Barbie, let's go party! Oh, oh, oh, oh!


I gave you an angry face, you just solidified it, but really too funny.


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345083141875236865


So are these just the ppl. coming from DHS/Epcot resorts or are they busing ppl. from other resorts and MK/AK to some place that only allows park hoppers to enter through IG?


----------



## rteetz

brockash said:


> So are these just the ppl. coming from DHS/Epcot resorts or are they busing ppl. from other resorts and MK/AK to some place that only allows park hoppers to enter through IG?


This would be people coming from DHS and Epcot resorts.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

TheMaxRebo said:


> Nothing official but indications I have seen from various insiders is that nothing 50th specific will start prior to Oct 1st and then carry on for a year+ after that
> 
> Typically they do start celebrations early but things go pushed back due to Covid
> 
> But who knows, they could adjust and start some things early, I just wouldn't expect it at this point



Gotcha! So if you’re looking to see the 50th celebration then you’d want to aim for summer 2022 instead (if you can only do summers)? Interesting.

We’re down for July... I’m debating whether to push it back to see the 50th anniversary but if it ends up pretty muted we’ll just keep our dates anyways.



figmentfinesse said:


> TikiTikiFan, have you caught the WDW bug?  I am going in August and from what I’ve heard it will probably start on October 1st but it has been said it will run for a full year.



I think we have! I miss Disneyland so much though...  I wanted to plan for a Disneyland summer but it’s too stressful to plan until things are on track to reopening. Hopefully we can do a Disneyland xmas. The D23 update made a vague mention of Avengers Campus opening in 2021 so let’s hope!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Gotcha! So if you’re looking to see the 50th celebration then you’d want to aim for summer 2022 instead (if you can only do summers)? Interesting.
> 
> We’re down for July... I’m debating whether to push it back to see the 50th anniversary but if it ends up pretty muted we’ll just keep our dates anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have! I miss Disneyland so much though...  I wanted to plan for a Disneyland summer but it’s too stressful to plan until things are on track to reopening. Hopefully we can do a Disneyland xmas. The D23 update made a vague mention of Avengers Campus opening in 2021 so let’s hope!



Yeah, and if you saw the other story, Disney removed Tron and Guardians from their 2021 "things to do" so I certainly think better chance of one or both of those open in Summer 2022 as well


----------



## Jrb1979

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...axy-cosmic-rewind-from-list-of-2021-openings/


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> Come on Barbie, let's go party! Oh, oh, oh, oh!


OK @rteetz if this isn't a bannable offense...


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> OK @rteetz if this isn't a bannable offense...



Hi ya Barbie! 

Hi Ken!


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Hi ya Barbie!
> 
> Hi Ken!



Somehow I feel a need to apologize to @rteetz.

ETA: And to the rest of the world if someone takes a video of the ride and edits in the song...


----------



## yulilin3

Was told by a supervisor that the Seven Seas Food Festival is still a go at Sea World, including live performances.  Usually these are well known bands  so I'll be interested to see if there actually will be big bands performing in February


----------



## Mit88

It’s crazy how Disney has made Park Hopping seem like a brand new addition. A lot of excitement with people Twitter bragging that they got to go to all 4 parks today. Price hike is for sure coming in March as Disney will pretend these “New” additions were given to guests for a minimal extra charge.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> It’s crazy how Disney has made Park Hopping seem like a brand new addition. A lot of excitement with people Twitter bragging that they got to go to all 4 parks today. Price hike is for sure coming in March as Disney will pretend these “New” additions were given to guests for a minimal extra charge.



Plus it was really only gone for less than 6 months ... Not like it was years and years or anything


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> It’s crazy how Disney has made Park Hopping seem like a brand new addition. A lot of excitement with people Twitter bragging that they got to go to all 4 parks today. Price hike is for sure coming in March as Disney will pretend these “New” additions were given to guests for a minimal extra charge.



For goodness’s sake let people be happy about it on the day it comes back.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> It’s crazy how Disney has made Park Hopping seem like a brand new addition. A lot of excitement with people Twitter bragging that they got to go to all 4 parks today. Price hike is for sure coming in March as Disney will pretend these “New” additions were given to guests for a minimal extra charge.


 
I mean I see what you're getting at. But I think it's just the excitement of something that is back (even in a different form) before the pandemic. It's that sense of normalcy everyone is craving.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> For goodness’s sake let people be happy about it on the day it comes back.



Well you went 0 to 100 with the assumption that I was mocking these people. Spoiler alert..I’m not. Actually the opposite. I’ve posted numerous times already today that I’m excited about park hopping being back


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I mean I see what you're getting at. But I think it's just the excitement of something that is back (even in a different form) before the pandemic. It's that sense of normalcy everyone is craving.


The opening of more restaurants (though some closing back down for the slow month of January), more retorts, a water park. It’s baby steps, but we’re getting there. Wont happen tomorrow, or the day after, but “soon” we’ll see the same excitement for normal parades, traditional M&Gs, APs being on sale again, and of course, fireworks.

But it does come at a cost, unfortunately. Because people went to the parks and paid normal pricing for the lack of experience, it’s more of an excuse to raise the prices and use these “new” additions as a driving reason. I don’t remember the last March that came and went without a price increase, so it would have probably happened again regardless of whether they brought some of these experiences back or not. But it gives them an additional reason


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> The opening of more restaurants (though some closing back down for the slow month of January), more retorts, a water park. It’s baby steps, but we’re getting there. Wont happen tomorrow, or the day after, but “soon” we’ll see the same excitement for normal parades, traditional M&Gs, APs being on sale again, and of course, fireworks.



As @yulilin3 likes to say, the correct word is "parade".  I remember when there were parades and was hoping the 50th would see a return of at least a MK nighttime parade (outside of parties).  If it were a choice between a parade to be back in MK or cavalcades at all the parks - my choice would be for the cavalcades hands down.  Not to say they are mutually exclusive, but something tells me that even the afternoon MK parade could be a thing of the past in favor of the cavalcades for the foreseeable future.


----------



## andyman8

rpb718 said:


> but something tells me that even the afternoon MK parade could be a thing of the past in favor of the cavalcades for the foreseeable future.


For most or all of 2021, that’s likely the case (at least until the fall and the parties roll around) but long-term parades will be back.


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> As yulilin3 likes to say, the correct word is "parade".  I remember when there were parades, and was hoping the 50th would see a return of at least a MK nighttime parade (outside of parties).  If it were a choice between a parade to be back in MK or cavalcades at all the parks - my choice would be for the cavalcades hands down.  Not to say they are mutually exclusive, but something tells me that even the afternoon MK parade could be a thing of the past in favor of the cavalcades for the foreseeable future.



I wouldnt be opposed to it staying as Cavalcades. But I also don’t have children, and I know parades are a big thing with family’s. Whatever they decide to do, I’m fine with it. Parades do help with ride wait times as it pulls people away from attractions, even if it’s a slight help. As far as a nighttime parade, I’m pulling for Paint the Night coming to MK since I have serious doubts they had the budget for a new parade, and have already started working on it without it being leaked. Maybe for the 100th of TWDC we’ll get the new night time parade.

Side Note: Watching Mickey Views “coming in 2021” video and he mentions multiple large statues being put in MK for the anniversary, and additional ornamentation coming to the castle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt be opposed to it staying as Cavalcades. But I also don’t have children, and I know parades are a big thing with family’s. Whatever they decide to do, I’m fine with it. Parades do help with ride wait times as it pulls people away from attractions, even if it’s a slight help. As far as a nighttime parade, I’m pulling for Paint the Night coming to MK since I have serious doubts they had the budget for a new parade, and have already started working on it without it being leaked. Maybe for the 100th of TWDC we’ll get the new night time parade.
> 
> Side Note: Watching Mickey Views “coming in 2021” video and he mentions multiple large statues being put in MK for the anniversary, and additional ornamentation coming to the castle.



Yeah, why bother putting resources behind finishing Tron in time, let's get some statues!!!!!


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, why bother putting resources behind finishing Tron in time, let's get some statues!!!!!



Hint: Tron is one of the statues. That’s why they stopped working on it. Look, but can’t ride


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Hint: Tron is one of the statues. That’s why they stopped working on it. Look, but can’t ride



I think they should paint a sign on it with 30 foot high letters: "Tron... coming soon"


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Somehow I feel a need to apologize to @rteetz.
> 
> ETA: And to the rest of the world if someone takes a video of the ride and edits in the song...



I am ashamed.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Heather07438 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/park-hopper/'Guests are now able to check the Park Hours calendar and *soon* will be able to check the My Disney Experience app for the most up-to-date Park Hopper hours, as they could start earlier at a later date, depending on the day and park.'
> 
> What does *soon* mean in this case?  Yesterday it could've meant tommorow, the day hopping returns.  Today it could mean whenever, some date hopefully in the not too distant future.  Look what Opening Soon meant for Space220.



We don't like the S word around here. Gives us flashbacks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> The opening of more restaurants (though some closing back down for the slow month of January), more *retorts*, a water park. It’s baby steps, but we’re getting there. Wont happen tomorrow, or the day after, but “soon” we’ll see the same excitement for normal parades, traditional M&Gs, APs being on sale again, and of course, fireworks...


I gotta brush up on my retort game. Where are those located at Disney World again?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt be opposed to it staying as Cavalcades. But I also don’t have children, and I know parades are a big thing with family’s. Whatever they decide to do, I’m fine with it. Parades do help with ride wait times as it pulls people away from attractions, even if it’s a slight help. As far as a nighttime parade, I’m pulling for Paint the Night coming to MK since I have serious doubts they had the budget for a new parade, and have already started working on it without it being leaked. Maybe for the 100th of TWDC we’ll get the new night time parade.
> 
> Side Note: Watching Mickey Views “coming in 2021” video and he mentions multiple large statues being put in MK for the anniversary, and additional ornamentation coming to the castle.



I think that day parades will eventually return. They had just debuted Magic Happens at Disneyland right before covid hit. They know parades are a big deal. There was no sign that FOF was on the chopping block or anything, until covid hit. I don’t see why a typical day parade wouldn’t eventually return.  It costs $$$ but they had just dumped tons of money into developing Magic Happens. I think they still value an elaborate parade production. During longer park hours, it also keeps people in the park spending $$$ instead of heading back to the hotel mid afternoon for a swim or nap.

Night parades ... well ... not sure about that. Haven’t been feeling confident about night parades returning for a while. I’d love if Paint the Night somehow made it to MK.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I gotta brush on my retort game. Where are those located at Disney World again?



Anywhere, and everywhere. Karen’s love to break out a good retort while on Disney property


----------



## HikingFam

Mit88 said:


> I wouldnt be opposed to it staying as Cavalcades. But I also don’t have children, and I know parades are a big thing with family’s. Whatever they decide to do, I’m fine with it. Parades do help with ride wait times as it pulls people away from attractions, even if it’s a slight help. As far as a nighttime parade, I’m pulling for Paint the Night coming to MK since I have serious doubts they had the budget for a new parade, and have already started working on it without it being leaked. Maybe for the 100th of TWDC we’ll get the new night time parade.
> 
> Side Note: Watching Mickey Views “coming in 2021” video and he mentions multiple large statues being put in MK for the anniversary, and additional ornamentation coming to the castle.



As a family with young kids, we LOVE the cavalcades! We start our park days early and usually head back to the resort after lunch, so trying to stay for a 3:00 parade was always a struggle. In a perfect world, I’d add a little more variety/surprise to the cavalcades, but even when we’ve seen the same ones 20 times, the kids still get so excited when they hear the “loud music” indicating that a cavalcade is coming.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

HikingFam said:


> As a family with young kids, we LOVE the cavalcades! We start our park days early and usually head back to the resort after lunch, so trying to stay for a 3:00 parade was always a struggle. In a perfect world, I’d add a little more variety/surprise to the cavalcades, but even when we’ve seen the same ones 20 times, the kids still get so excited when they hear the “loud music” indicating that a cavalcade is coming.



We always struggled with the parade being at basically the hottest time of day so we also often missed it due to being when we took out mid day break 

I would love if the non-MK ones stayed even if they eventually bring back Festival of Fantasy to MK.  Seems like offering best of bother worlds (so it probably won't happen)


----------



## New Mouse

Jrb1979 said:


> There is a twist. From the article there is two rumored twists. One would be possible early entry from resort guests. The other is that resort guests may get to park hop before 2pm.



Early entry is not a twist.  Park hopping earlier than others also isnt a twist.  They are both reduced benefits.  

Aside from holywood studios, there is 0 reason to limit hppping to before 2pm and even then they could still easily eliminate hoppers from trying for boarding passes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> Early entry is not a twist.  Park hopping earlier than others also isnt a twist.  They are both reduced benefits.
> 
> Aside from holywood studios, there is 0 reason to limit hppping to before 2pm and even then they could still easily eliminate hoppers from trying for boarding passes.



The benefit connected to park hopping would be different and thus a "twist"

Something could be a "twist" and a "reduced benefit" at the same time. "Twist" doesn't have to be better


----------



## corn princess

HikingFam said:


> As a family with young kids, we LOVE the cavalcades! We start our park days early and usually head back to the resort after lunch, so trying to stay for a 3:00 parade was always a struggle. In a perfect world, I’d add a little more variety/surprise to the cavalcades, but even when we’ve seen the same ones 20 times, the kids still get so excited when they hear the “loud music” indicating that a cavalcade is coming.


Sam's! My girls got excited to watch the same ones 2 or 3 times! They also loved the FOF parade but it was always during the time we went back for a break!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...

Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?

IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.

While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?

FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers/choreo, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...
> 
> Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?
> 
> IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.
> 
> While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?
> 
> FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.



I get what you are saying but I think I just like how random and smaller the cavalcades are and not something you have to plan a chunk of your day around 

Like I said, I think best case is FoF comes back to MK but the cavalcades remain at the other parks 

I do want to see at least some traditional l meet and greets come back, but I would also be ok with a slight reduction of how many of them there are in exchange for keeping some of the random characters around (like Joy and Pooh in the field at Epcot or the Country Bears on the roof of their building, etc)


----------



## only hope

MickeyWaffles said:


> For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...
> 
> Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?
> 
> IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.
> 
> While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?
> 
> FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.



At AK and HS, I want them to stay when m&g’s come back- with holiday versions. Epcot just doesn’t have enough room. MK I think it’d be neat if they divvied up the old parade into calvacades + holiday variations. Having more than one chance to see it helps with crowd control (which would still be good post-covid; who actually enjoys parade crowds?) and flexibility in touring. Having times listed post-covid would be nice though.

The “random” appearances (rooftops etc) are nice too. Makes the park come alive.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> I get what you are saying but I think I just like how random and smaller the cavalcades are and not something you have to plan a chunk of your day around
> 
> Like I said, I think best case is FoF comes back to MK but the cavalcades remain at the other parks
> 
> I do want to see at least some traditional l meet and greets come back, but I would also be ok with a slight reduction of how many of them there are in exchange for keeping some of the random characters around (like Joy and Pooh in the field at Epcot or the Country Bears on the roof of their building, etc)



This all makes sense - totally agree.



only hope said:


> At AK and HS, I want them to stay when m&g’s come back- with holiday versions. Epcot just doesn’t have enough room. MK I think it’d be neat if they divvied up the old parade into calvacades + holiday variations. Having more than one chance to see it helps with crowd control (which would still be good post-covid; who actually enjoys parade crowds?) and flexibility in touring. Having times listed post-covid would be nice though.
> 
> The “random” appearances (rooftops etc) are nice too. Makes the park come alive.



I’m all for more random appearances! That’s one of the things I’ve always loved about going to Disneyland - so many spontaneous character appearances.

I just can’t give up on a big elaborate MK parade. Been going to WDW since I was a baby but one of my earliest WDW memories was seeing Mickey’s birthday parade in the late 80s when I was 4 or 5. Everything seemed larger than life and like I was in a different world. Became a parade person right then and there and have seen (and loved) every day parade since  I will take cavalcades in addition to a big MK parade though!


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...
> 
> Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?
> 
> IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.
> 
> While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?
> 
> FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers/choreo, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.


I’m not a fan of meet and greets, but that’s because its just DW and I and we don’t stand in the long lines for characters. The cavalcades are fun because we get close to characters we don’t normally see and get nice pictures of them. Also not a fan of parades, except for the fact that other areas of the park clear out while everyone is lined up for them. But trying to leave the park during a parade is a top 5 worst WDW experience. I hate pushing through those crowds.

Plus, the cavalcades have had some characters that are rarely, if ever, out for meet and greets, like Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## New Mouse

The problem with cavalcades vs meet and greets and parades is that they arent people sucks.   I enjoy them more than meet and greets but they couldnt replace them.  It would be nice to have cavalcades and then one finale parade.


----------



## rpb718

MickeyWaffles said:


> For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...
> 
> *Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?*
> 
> IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.
> 
> While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?
> 
> FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers/choreo, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.



Just to speak for the bolded portion - there's more than enough Disney characters around that can be used for cavalcades to not affect any M&Gs that return.

Yes a parade will return eventually, but that's quite a ways off since the "huge cast" you mention are likely no longer employed at WDW.  I'm sure it'll be reported here or at least on this board when WDW is looking to hire (or rehire) for entertainment purposes.  However, my gut is also telling me that the parade that does return might end up not having as many floats and/or as many dancers, etc. as before.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Speaking of laid off entertainment CMs... if anyone is on TikTok many of them have been making goodbye/recap videos of their time at the parks and oh the feels....

Here’s one of my favs so far:

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMJnNESoH/
Really wistful for the larger entertainment part of Disney- that’s one of the many ways they’re more than ‘just a theme park’ to my family. And I really hope when it’s safe to bring them back, they do so without hesitation and budget cuts won’t interfere.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> Just to speak for the bolded portion - there's more than enough Disney characters around that can be used for cavalcades to not affect any M&Gs that return.
> 
> Yes a parade will return eventually, but that's quite a ways off since the "huge cast" you mention are likely no longer employed at WDW.  I'm sure it'll be reported here or at least on this board when WDW is looking to hire (or rehire) for entertainment purposes.  However, my gut is also telling me that the parade that does return might end up not having as many floats and/or as many dancers, etc. as before.



Oh yeah, I think it’s a long ways off yet, but I do think a bigger parade will return at some point and we’ll definitely know before it does.

My question wasn’t so much about staffing the cavalcades/meet and greets, but more so if people would find the cavalcades as fulfilling and exciting if meet & greets were back full force and they could have more personal character interactions again.

I also think it’s interesting that some people would prefer the low key cavalcades to a big cohesive production like a traditional parade. Just seems like a big downgrade to me. I’m all for cavalcades now during covid, and even long term - but not if it means no big parade. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## corn princess

MickeyWaffles said:


> For the people who like the cavalcades and prefer them to a scheduled elaborate parade like FOF ...
> 
> Would you still like the cavalcades as much if you could do real traditional meet and greets again?
> 
> IMO, the cavalcades add more character time to fill the covid-related parade AND meet & greet voids right now.
> 
> While the cavalcades are spontaneous and fun, would they be as much of a hit if you could meet and personally interact with pretty much any character you wanted again?
> 
> FOF is such a production from start to finish - I think it would truly be a loss if it never returned. All the dancers/choreo, character performers, the huge cast, the big show stopping floats ... would be pretty disappointing for the small cavalcades to replace something like that long term.


I definitely see what you're saying! We missed meet & greets for sure. I also love FOF parade but it's always a struggle for us to see! I loved the randomness of the calvacades and how excited my girls got when we happened to see one! Personally if I had to choose between meet and greets with the FOF parade or the random calvacades well for sure option 1 BUT I would love to see the calvacades stay around after the other things come back!


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

only hope said:


> Having more than one chance to see it helps with crowd control (which would still be good post-covid; who actually enjoys parade crowds?) and flexibility in touring. Having times listed post-covid would be nice though.



Having times would make them much better at MK.  I know the point is to keep people from waiting, but I almost think it does the opposite a little bit. We wasted a lot of time hanging out, waiting to make sure we saw all the cavalcades (high priority for my son) when we could’ve been else where.  I love FOF - that and the Nemo show are my favorite attractions.  I know it’ll be back someday, but I did enjoy seeing holiday floats I wouldn’t have seen otherwise.  I’d almost rather them keep that spirit alive by doing random, rare characters on floats instead of the same few, non holiday ones they’ve been running since July.  As long as there’s the mouse, the others could be anyone!


----------



## yulilin3

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Having times would make them much better at MK.  I know the point is to keep people from waiting, but I almost think it does the opposite a little bit. We wasted a lot of time hanging out, waiting to make sure we saw all the cavalcades (high priority for my son) when we could’ve been else where.  I love FOF - that and the Nemo show are my favorite attractions.  I know it’ll be back someday, but I did enjoy seeing holiday floats I wouldn’t have seen otherwise.  I’d almost rather them keep that spirit alive by doing random, rare characters on floats instead of the same few, non holiday ones they’ve been running since July.  As long as there’s the mouse, the others could be anyone!


easiest way to see them all without wasting time is to see them when they first step out in the morning OR the last one of the day since the times for those 2 are on MDE. The in between are the harder to schedule


----------



## HikingFam

yulilin3 said:


> easiest way to see them all without wasting time is to see them when they first step out in the morning OR the last one of the day since the times for those 2 are on MDE. The in between are the harder to schedule


Yep- if you stand at the hub around 10:40, you’ll see all the cavalcades nearly back-to-back. At least that was the case for the holiday ones that started at 10:30.


----------



## HikingFam

MickeyWaffles said:


> Oh yeah, I think it’s a long ways off yet, but I do think a bigger parade will return at some point and we’ll definitely know before it does.
> 
> My question wasn’t so much about staffing the cavalcades/meet and greets, but more so if people would find the cavalcades as fulfilling and exciting if meet & greets were back full force and they could have more personal character interactions again.
> 
> I also think it’s interesting that some people would prefer the low key cavalcades to a big cohesive production like a traditional parade. Just seems like a big downgrade to me. I’m all for cavalcades now during covid, and even long term - but not if it means no big parade. Will be interesting to see what happens.


We don’t really wait in lines for characters, so the surprise characters and cavalcades have been great! If we want 1:1 time with characters, we are more likely to book a character meal.

I would love FOF to come back, but I wish they had a morning and an afternoon time slot. It’s the mid afternoon timing that has always made it hard for our family.


----------



## corn princess

HikingFam said:


> We don’t really wait in lines for characters, so the surprise characters and cavalcades have been great! If we want 1:1 time with characters, we are more likely to book a character meal.
> 
> I would love FOF to come back, but I wish they had a morning and an afternoon time slot. It’s the mid afternoon timing that has always made it hard for our family.


Oh I would LOVE a morning/afternoon time slot for FOF!


----------



## gottalovepluto

I love the cavalcade but I think when Covid goes, they go. Aside from AK, they work because the parks are at 35% capacity. Clearing the space for the cavalcade would be harder with a lot more people in the way.


----------



## HikingFam

gottalovepluto said:


> I love the cavalcade but I think when Covid goes, they go. Aside from AK, they work because the parks are at 35% capacity. Clearing the space for the cavalcade would be harder with a lot more people in the way.


The AK ones are actually our favorite! And I agree, it seems pretty easy compared to the others.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I love the cavalcade but I think when Covid goes, they go. Aside from AK, they work because the parks are at 35% capacity. Clearing the space for the cavalcade would be harder with a lot more people in the way.



Are the cavalcades (at least the MK ones) that much different than the move it shake it whatever it dance party things? 

EPCOT I think would be hard at least on the weekend during festivals ... Maybe they could have them mid week as an extra draw?

DHS would be tough - maybe could do Random Character Palooza type things where they used to do the Star Wars show?


----------



## chicagoshannon

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are the cavalcades (at least the MK ones) that much different than the move it shake it whatever it dance party things?
> 
> EPCOT I think would be hard at least on the weekend during festivals ... Maybe they could have them mid week as an extra draw?
> 
> DHS would be tough - maybe could do Random Character Palooza type things where they used to do the Star Wars show?


they should put the characters in speed boats in the EPCOT lagoon.  I'd LOVE to see that!  OR they could get the hand gliders (or was is hot air balloons) out again for characters to fly around.


----------



## SaintsManiac

At this point I would stand in line for a meet and greet or stake out a spot for any parade. I'm desperate. lol.


----------



## corn princess

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are the cavalcades (at least the MK ones) that much different than the move it shake it whatever it dance party things?
> 
> EPCOT I think would be hard at least on the weekend during festivals ... Maybe they could have them mid week as an extra draw?
> 
> DHS would be tough - maybe could do Random Character Palooza type things where they used to do the Star Wars show?


Nope they are very similar to the move, shake it dance party! In fact they use the same float! 

At DHS it's not that much different the March of the order they used to have.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Are the cavalcades (at least the MK ones) that much different than the move it shake it whatever it dance party things?
> 
> EPCOT I think would be hard at least on the weekend during festivals ... Maybe they could have them mid week as an extra draw?
> 
> DHS would be tough - maybe could do Random Character Palooza type things where they used to do the Star Wars show?


Ultimately I land on once it’s possible to bring back parades/meet n greats these cavalcade things are toast. The logistics would be messier and- probably more importantly lol- with parades/meet n greats why pay for cavalcades? I can’t imagine one person who says “everything else is back but they took away cavalcades I’M CANCELLING!!” (Well I can. But a month later they’ll post about booking another trip to WDW )

Obviously they have much longer to operate so still plenty of time to enjoy them as parades, etc are not coming back anytime soon.


----------



## rpb718

corn princess said:


> Nope they are very similar to the move, shake it dance party! In fact they use the same float!
> 
> At DHS it's not that much different the March of the order they used to have.



I really miss March of the First Order.


----------



## skeeter31

chicagoshannon said:


> they should put the characters in speed boats in the EPCOT lagoon.  I'd LOVE to see that!  OR they could get the hand gliders (or was is hot air balloons) out again for characters to fly around.


----------



## yulilin3

corn princess said:


> Nope they are very similar to the move, shake it dance party! In fact they use the same float!
> 
> At DHS it's not that much different the March of the order they used to have.


I would compare it more to the old Stars and Motorcars parade not the First Order March as that one only went to Centerstage.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> Ultimately I land on once it’s possible to bring back parades/meet n greats these cavalcade things are toast. The logistics would be messier and- probably more importantly lol- with parades/meet n greats why pay for cavalcades? I can’t imagine one person who says “everything else is back but they took away cavalcades I’M CANCELLING!!” (Well I can. But a month later they’ll post about booking another trip to WDW )
> 
> Obviously they have much longer to operate so still plenty of time to enjoy them as parades, etc are not coming back anytime soon.



I definitely don't think they should keep them just to keep them/just b/c some people prefer them 

BUT I do think Disney should look at what they implemented during this time and see if there is anything learned from it or could be kept or modified 

And maybe they could keep these if they make more sense. I would think they cost less to operate than a lot of other forms of entertainment. Especially like just the floatillas and stuff make keep those


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

Gideon's Disney Springs location is temporarily closed.


----------



## figmentfinesse

ryanpatricksmom said:


> Gideon's Disney Springs location is temporarily closed.



Oh no. I hope not covid related.


----------



## osufeth24

figmentfinesse said:


> Oh no. I hope not covid related.


Got to be. Not sure why they'd close


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Got to be. Not sure why they'd close


They did never officially open. Dec. 23rd they called a soft opening until further notice.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disney-springs-closed-for-capacity-first-saturday-of-2021/


----------



## Spridell

figmentfinesse said:


> Oh no. I hope not covid related.


So far that is just a rumor going around on a thread on their Instagram account. 

Hasn't been confirmed OR denied by Corporate


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> So far that is just a rumor going around on a thread on their Instagram account.
> 
> Hasn't been confirmed OR denied by Corporate


Heard a rumor too that they broke their coffee machine as well.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...07nzp9IzwdfID1KqOQ2gAcw6roZfHNlFjbZPqIxCibg-k


----------



## skeeter31

rteetz said:


> Heard a rumor too that they broke their coffee machine as well.


That makes more sense. Most places are being very forthcoming if they’re closing due to COVID (unless Disney won’t let them disclose that info). But since they’re still in a soft opening phase, this could have been some sort of machinery glitch or a planned temporary shutdown to reassess their plans for the grand opening.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> They did never officially open. Dec. 23rd they called a soft opening until further notice.



I'm fairly certain they said a day or two after they're officially after that, they are open 365 days.  I'll try to find it


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> I'm fairly certain they said a day or two after they're officially after that, they are open 365 days.  I'll try to find it


They said they weren’t “officially” open until they get their new special packaging in. I’ve also heard their coffee machine has broke down. They are still open this evening so if covid related it’s not a pressing concern.


----------



## osufeth24

Just don't think if it was the end of their soft opening, they'd be so cryptic about it.  Feel like they would have announced something ahead of it.  

Whether it was the coffee machine, or something else, something happened today to cause them to close.  They were still advertising this morning about coming in and expect a long virtual wait


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Just don't think if it was the end of their soft opening, they'd be so cryptic about it.  Feel like they would have announced something ahead of it.
> 
> Whether it was the coffee machine, or something else, something happened today to cause them to close.  They were still advertising this morning about coming in and expect a long virtual wait


I don’t disagree but I also don’t think we need to automatically assume it’s covid either.


----------



## yulilin3

Spent the afternoon at AK and it felt very busy, line for EE reached past Nemo the musical, FoP and NEJ were also looking around 3pm but i headed to KS at 4:15 and it said 25 min was actually 10. But hopping had little impact.  I thought people would leave an go to another park since AK closed at 6pm i don't think that was the case


----------



## hereforthechurros

As it’s been reported many times CMs are very aggressive about guarding areas ahead of mobile order being ready. But I wonder, since you’re allowed to bring in your own food, what do they do when someone asks to go in and eat without any order? I’ve never done this but I understand people with dietary or budgetary restrictions still deserving a table to sit and eat.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> Spent the afternoon at AK and it felt very busy, line for EE reached past Nemo the musical, FoP and NEJ were also looking around 3pm but i headed to KS at 4:15 and it said 25 min was actually 10. But hopping had little impact.  I thought people would leave an go to another park since AK closed at 6pm i don't think that was the case



That’s how I figured it would happen, at least until hours get extended back to normal. AK or DHS in the morning, and MK or Epcot at night.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Not sure how I missed this but launch bay was totally closed over Christmas. Has it been like that since reopening? Any idea why? Seems like they could make a killing on Mandalorian stuff there.


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Not sure how I missed this but launch bay was totally closed over Christmas. Has it been like that since reopening? Any idea why? Seems like they could make a killing on Mandalorian stuff there.


It's used as a relaxation station but i was able to walk the exhibit minus the gift shop in October


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> It's used as a relaxation station but i was able to walk the exhibit minutes the gift shop in October


Yes we used the relaxation station as well, much appreciated. My sister took a legit nap on a bench in there. Just shocked to see the gift shop closed!


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Yes we used the relaxation station as well, much appreciated. My sister took a legit nap on a bench in there. Just shocked to see the gift shop closed!


I guess since they have all the merch on Hollywood Blvd already they don't feel the need to open another store close by with the same merch


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345536957846335488


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> As it’s been reported many times CMs are very aggressive about guarding areas ahead of mobile order being ready. But I wonder, since you’re allowed to bring in your own food, what do they do when someone asks to go in and eat without any order? I’ve never done this but I understand people with dietary or budgetary restrictions still deserving a table to sit and eat.


Since seating is even more limited, it’s expected you would grab a bench or something outside as it should be I think.


----------



## rpb718

hereforthechurros said:


> As it’s been reported many times CMs are very aggressive about guarding areas ahead of mobile order being ready. But I wonder, since you’re allowed to bring in your own food, what do they do when someone asks to go in and eat without any order? I’ve never done this but I understand people with dietary or budgetary restrictions still deserving a table to sit and eat.



I think there were some relaxation station areas that had tables, but with the Terrace in use now I can't think of where else in MK had them.  I'm trying to think where else in MK there would be tables, and all I can come up with are ones outside of Gaston's and possibly some around Pete's Silly Sideshow and in Tomorrowland.  I'm sure there are tables around with seating for general use, the issue is there's not a lot.

ETA: I know you didn't specifically mention MK but got on that track as that would seem to be the hardest place to find tables.  I remember seeing plenty of tables in EPCOT and HS.  AK had some too.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> I think there were some relaxation station areas that had tables, but with the Terrace in use now I can't think of where else in MK had them.  I'm trying to think where else in MK there would be tables, and all I can come up with are ones outside of Gaston's and possibly some around Pete's Silly Sideshow and in Tomorrowland.  I'm sure there are tables around with seating for general use, the issue is there's not a lot.



How about all those tables outside Casey’s and the Plaza? Casey’s isn’t even open now, right? So those would be fair game at this time, I think.


----------



## rpb718

MickeyWaffles said:


> How about all those tables outside Casey’s and the Plaza? Casey’s isn’t even open now, right? So those would be fair game at this time, I think.



Good point.  I probably walked by that area a dozen times and didn't even think to see how many tables they left there or how that area was being used.


----------



## coolbrook

There are a couple of picnic tables with umbrellas down by Rivers of America past the entrance to Big Thunder that we sat at a couple times in November.  I think it may have been an old smoking area.


----------



## myth2001

rpb718 said:


> I think there were some relaxation station areas that had tables, but with the Terrace in use now I can't think of where else in MK had them.  I'm trying to think where else in MK there would be tables, and all I can come up with are ones outside of Gaston's and possibly some around Pete's Silly Sideshow and in Tomorrowland.  I'm sure there are tables around with seating for general use, the issue is there's not a lot.
> 
> ETA: I know you didn't specifically mention MK but got on that track as that would seem to be the hardest place to find tables.  I remember seeing plenty of tables in EPCOT and HS.  AK had some too.



Pete's Silly Sideshow is the one we used, it has tables.


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah there are lots of tables and chairs scattered through out the park, aside from what's already been posted you have seating by Indy speedway, rocket tower plaza, market street on main street, tortuga tavern, next to fairytale hall, tangled bathrooms and Gaston tavern


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/rock...MJ3ztMT0QP3s4AyYKFc7rgmjpBuF3XeoiTDn_lBedp4eA


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/rock...MJ3ztMT0QP3s4AyYKFc7rgmjpBuF3XeoiTDn_lBedp4eA



What are the odds Disney will surprise us by retheming R&R?  I put listening to Aerosmith on the same level as having dental work done or having lunch at Sci-Fi diner.


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> What are the odds Disney will surprise us by retheming R&R?  I put listening to Aerosmith on the same level as having dental work done or having lunch at Sci-Fi diner.


Near 0


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pyotr said:


> What are the odds Disney will surprise us by retheming R&R?  I put listening to Aerosmith on the same level as having dental work done or having lunch at Sci-Fi diner.



Last time I rode it I got such a headache. Between the ride itself and the terrible music I said never again. And it’s so bad in the gift shop, too. We waited for my husband there because we needed the air conditioning. Probably should have just risked melting.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...2DFMFUnQuzSwxr24IskuOAHtwrq02Pz6Ig5PElg3Z2mTY


----------



## Mit88

Pyotr said:


> What are the odds Disney will surprise us by retheming R&R?  I put listening to Aerosmith on the same level as having dental work done or having lunch at Sci-Fi diner.



People would suddenly call RNRC their favorite ride and it considered a travesty that their beloved attraction would get a retheme


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...2DFMFUnQuzSwxr24IskuOAHtwrq02Pz6Ig5PElg3Z2mTY



Those will 100% be extended.


----------



## osufeth24

Just got my Ahsoka pins at Epcot. I am a very happy person 

Between that and Ohio St beating Clemson, 2021 way better than 2020


----------



## osufeth24

Were there any reports yesterday of people being denied access to park hop due to capacity? May take skyliner over to HS


----------



## Heather07438

*Magic Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 6pm
*EPCOT (Mar. 6-20):* 11am to 7pm
*Disney’s Hollywood Studios (Mar. 6-20):* 10am to 7pm
*Disney’s Animal Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 5pm
^hours just released for March.  Same to what was posted a couple months out for our trip next week.  As our date got closer hours were added.  Most of that happened last week which included:

Adding an hour to open at *HS* and the close of *MK* so *both parks are 9a-7p* during the week.
(Our first Sat has MK 8a-8p)
Adding an hour to the opening of *AK (8a-5p)* all week and also adding and hour to closing on *weekends (8a-6p)*.
*EP 11a-8p*.

This is _just to give an idea_ of how hours _may_ change as March approaches. I think it's helpful for planning. Very likely many rope drops will be pulled back an hour earlier. Good to keep in mind that possibility. That change didn't happen until 2 weeks before our trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Were there any reports yesterday of people being denied access to park hop due to capacity? May take skyliner over to HS



Didn't see any reports of that


----------



## osufeth24

Currently walking from epcot to HS 

I miss taking this walk. Still depressing walking around the boardwalk


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> Currently walking from epcot to HS
> 
> I miss taking this walk. Still depressing walking around the boardwalk


That’s my favorite walk on property, although I can’t wait to walk the GF path at the end of the month.


----------



## MMSM

Heather07438 said:


> *Magic Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 6pm
> *EPCOT (Mar. 6-20):* 11am to 7pm
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios (Mar. 6-20):* 10am to 7pm
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 5pm
> ^hours just released for March.  Same to what was posted a couple months out for our trip next week.  As our date got closer hours were added.  Most of that happened last week which included:
> 
> Adding an hour to open at *HS* and the close of *MK* so *both parks are 9a-7p* during the week.
> (Our first Sat has MK 8a-8p)
> Adding an hour to the opening of *AK (8a-5p)* all week and also adding and hour to closing on *weekends (8a-6p)*.
> *EP 11a-8p*.
> 
> This is _just to give an idea_ of how hours _may_ change as March approaches. I think it's helpful for planning. Very likely many rope drops will be pulled back an hour earlier. Good to keep in mind that possibility. That change didn't happen until 2 weeks before our trip.


I am planned for March 27th.  I hope you are right at times are extended.  People who hop to AK right now get only 3 hours?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MMSM said:


> I am planned for March 27th.  I hope you are right at times are extended.  People who hop to AK right now get only 3 hours?



I believe the 2pm "hop time" is also subject to change - I wonder if they don't extend AK's close time would they let people hop there (only) starting at 1pm


----------



## skeeter31

MMSM said:


> I am planned for March 27th.  I hope you are right at times are extended.  People who hop to AK right now get only 3 hours?


That’s 3 more hours than people got prior to 1/1. I’ll take anything I can get with hopping.


----------



## osufeth24

Yyaaaa, they need to figure out how to handle people arriving before 2 and just standing around. Especially at HS where it's not as wide open as others. It went from just a few people standing around to a mass. They ended up letting people in because of how many people got there. There wasn't any line being formed etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Yyaaaa, they need to figure out how to handle people arriving before 2 and just standing around. Especially at HS where it's not as wide open as others. It went from just a few people standing around to a mass. They ended up letting people in because of how many people got there. There wasn't any line being formed etc.



Yeah, might need to have some of the tapstyles set to be just for hoppers and let people socially distance queue there


----------



## rpb718

Prior to Pandora and the Rivers of Light era, AK was always a "hop from" park and rarely a "hop to" park for us and I expect many others mostly due to being the first park to close each day. 

I wonder when they'll start opening EPCOT earlier.  That 11AM opening time is getting a bit old, and I miss having at least one breakfast in France at a decent morning time.


----------



## Heather07438

MMSM said:


> I am planned for March 27th.  I hope you are right at times are extended.  People who hop to AK right now get only 3 hours?


Right now AK is open until 6pm until Sun Jan 10.  
Mon Jan 11 goes back to 5p.
Sat Jan 16 is 6p, but it goes back to 5p after that.

Looks like 3 or 4 hours to hop at AK depending on the day.  Keep in mind that the Hopping info on WDW site says: 'soon will be able to check the MDE app for the most up-to-date Park Hopper hours, as they could start earlier at a later date, depending on the day and park.' I can see this happening at AK.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, might need to have some of the tapstyles set to be just for hoppers and let people socially distance queue there



They really should do this.  I think once the novelty of having hopping back rubs off the desire to hop will lessen a bit - especially the days with shorter park hours.  Weekends and holidays will continue to have these issues though.   I also think the issues would lessen if they actually implement that rumor to allow resort guests to hop an hour earlier, or could be that they need to have 2 lines since I'm not sure how they attempt that.


----------



## andyman8

MMSM said:


> I am planned for March 27th.  I hope you are right at times are extended.  People who hop to AK right now get only 3 hours?


As I understand it, “Hopping hours” can be extended to start before 2pm (likely something they’ll try out at DAK first) but I wouldn’t expect them to start tweaking the PH system until at least after MLK Day when they’ve gotten a few weeks to see how reintroducing PH has changed crowd patterns and when they have a solid 4-5 week period of low crowds to experiment with a bit.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Gideon’s FB page said they learned a lot in their soft opening, that it went beyond their expectations  and are closing temporarily to tweak their their behind the scenes logistics.


----------



## mattpeto

https://allears.net/2021/01/03/fantasmic-got-a-fancy-makeover-on-the-my-disney-experience-park-map/


----------



## rpb718

mattpeto said:


> https://allears.net/2021/01/03/fantasmic-got-a-fancy-makeover-on-the-my-disney-experience-park-map/



Appears to be safe from the chopping block and only a matter of time until they decide to reopen.  Yeah I'm reading a lot into a MDE map update but I'm allowed to have optimism from time to time.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> https://allears.net/2021/01/03/fantasmic-got-a-fancy-makeover-on-the-my-disney-experience-park-map/


Yeah... they are definitely not shuttering Fantasmic forever.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Appears to be safe from the chopping block and only a matter of time until they decide to reopen.  Yeah I'm reading a lot into a MDE map update but I'm allowed to have optimism from time to time.



One would think it would work for social distancing I'm the stadium (managing crowds exiting will be a challenge)

Wonder if need to modify some of the characters used - like the princes and princess on the floats. Maybe just do fur characters on the boat at the end, things like that


----------



## Mit88

Heather07438 said:


> *Magic Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 6pm
> *EPCOT (Mar. 6-20):* 11am to 7pm
> *Disney’s Hollywood Studios (Mar. 6-20):* 10am to 7pm
> *Disney’s Animal Kingdom (Mar. 6-20):* 9am to 5pm
> ^hours just released for March.  Same to what was posted a couple months out for our trip next week.  As our date got closer hours were added.  Most of that happened last week which included:
> 
> Adding an hour to open at *HS* and the close of *MK* so *both parks are 9a-7p* during the week.
> (Our first Sat has MK 8a-8p)
> Adding an hour to the opening of *AK (8a-5p)* all week and also adding and hour to closing on *weekends (8a-6p)*.
> *EP 11a-8p*.
> 
> This is _just to give an idea_ of how hours _may_ change as March approaches. I think it's helpful for planning. Very likely many rope drops will be pulled back an hour earlier. Good to keep in mind that possibility. That change didn't happen until 2 weeks before our trip.



This park hour drop is for a major traveling period (In normal years). If it’s not busy enough for them to extend hours the 2nd and 3rd week of March, Disney is in very, very big trouble moving into the summer.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> That’s my favorite walk on property, although I can’t wait to walk the GF path at the end of the month.



Hands down my favorite walk on property. I love the skyliner. And it’s probably ~5 minutes faster than walking from DHS to Epcot, and vice versa, but it’s such a relaxing walk. I too cannot wait for the MK path. I don’t stay at GF, but I’ll use it when I stay at the Poly for sure.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Hands down my favorite walk on property. I love the skyliner. And it’s probably ~5 minutes faster than walking from DHS to Epcot, and vice versa, but it’s such a relaxing walk. I too cannot wait for the MK path. I don’t stay at GF, but I’ll use it when I stay at the Poly for sure.


Exact same. We’re staying in a Bungalow on 1/26 for a night getaway and will walk to MK from there.


----------



## Sarahslay

Mit88 said:


> This park hour drop is for a major traveling period (In normal years). If it’s not busy enough for them to extend hours the 2nd and 3rd week of March, Disney is in very, very big trouble moving into the summer.


These are about the same type of hours they had listed for Christmas week at first, and those got extended several weeks out. I always feel like the first initial roll out of hours are just a starting point, it's not set in stone. It also won't look the same as other "busy seasons" have, it'll be about standard for how things have been lately, which is no more or less crowded.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sarahslay said:


> These are about the same type of hours they had listed for Christmas week at first, and those got extended several weeks out. I always feel like the first initial roll out of hours are just a starting point, it's not set in stone. It also won't look the same as other "busy seasons" have, it'll be about standard for how things have been lately, which is no more or less crowded.



Yeah they change hours all the time. No way can this be set in stone this early.


----------



## Heather07438

I think WDW prefers to keep adding hours as confidence grows that something won't come along and cause more cancellations.  They really try to avoid reducing hours once posted, so for now it'll be baby steps of adding hours right up to 2 or 3 weeks before the date.


----------



## rpb718

I will say part of me thought that since the prior set of hours stopped specifically on March 6 (right before the daylight saving time change and the unofficial start of the spring break period) we'd see some wholesale differences for the dates starting March 7 onwards.  Nothing major but something similar to what they are doing between now and Jan 9 and these would be the standard hours going forward.  Obviously not the case - yet.

I'm curious if they are waiting for the official opening announcement for the Rat ride to alter the EPCOT standard to an earlier opening.  (And when they do announce Rat, I wonder how long it would take for park reservations for EPCOT to all be taken that first week and month.)


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sney-springs-returns-to-pre-holiday-hours.htm


----------



## Khobbs18

We are currently on our 5th post-reopening trip and took the ferry from MK tonight as the monorail line was wrapped around the park entrance. To say I was uncomfortable is an understatement. There are green dots on the floor and the times we’ve taken the ferry they have been obeyed and enforced. Tonight we were packed 3 rows deep into the bottom floor of a ferry. Nobody enforcing mask or distance compliance as you literally couldn’t move. We won’t be putting ourselves in that position again.


----------



## tlmadden73

Khobbs18 said:


> We are currently on our 5th post-reopening trip and took the ferry from MK tonight as the monorail line was wrapped around the park entrance. To say I was uncomfortable is an understatement. There are green dots on the floor and the times we’ve taken the ferry they have been obeyed and enforced. Tonight we were packed 3 rows deep into the bottom floor of a ferry. Nobody enforcing mask or distance compliance as you literally couldn’t move. We won’t be putting ourselves in that position again.


It may just be at a point (from the numbers of people going to WDW now) that social distancing is just not possible .. else lines or transportation will just be too backed up (causing social distancing issues in the queues themselves).

I am assuming though . that this weekend was probably just also really crowded from locals due to park hopping being allowed for the first time? Feels like every vlogger on earth was "hitting all four parks in one day" this weekend.


----------



## Khobbs18

tlmadden73 said:


> It may just be at a point (from the numbers of people going to WDW now) that social distancing is just not possible .. else lines or transportation will just be too backed up (causing social distancing issues in the queues themselves).
> 
> I am assuming though . that this weekend was probably just also really crowded from locals due to park hopping being allowed for the first time? Feels like every vlogger on earth was "hitting all four parks in one day" this weekend.


We did MK last night and again, stayed until closing and didn’t have this issue. But again, we took the monorail where it’s only one party per bench.


----------



## osufeth24

It's the main reason (even before covid) if I wasn't staying on property, I rarely stayed til closing at MK.  Such a pain to leave


----------



## Khobbs18

Khobbs18 said:


> We are currently on our 5th post-reopening trip and took the ferry from MK tonight as the monorail line was wrapped around the park entrance. To say I was uncomfortable is an understatement. There are green dots on the floor and the times we’ve taken the ferry they have been obeyed and enforced. Tonight we were packed 3 rows deep into the bottom floor of a ferry. Nobody enforcing mask or distance compliance as you literally couldn’t move. We won’t be putting ourselves in that position again.


Also wanted to add mask compliance is the WORST we’ve seen. Not at the park, that’s strictly enforced although there are some slip ups. We are at the Poly and anytime we leave our room we have spotted multiple people just walking around mask-less. It’s unnerving.


----------



## Eeyore daily

Khobbs18 said:


> Also wanted to add mask compliance is the WORST we’ve seen. Not at the park, that’s strictly enforced although there are some slip ups. We are at the Poly and anytime we leave our room we have spotted multiple people just walking around mask-less. It’s unnerving.


Yes, that happened to us when we walked around the Poly one night to kill some time.  At least 20 people walking around not wearing a mask inside and outside around others.  Definitely made us never want to stay there for a while!


----------



## pplmover4

Anyone else having an issue with disneys website this morning? Specifically payments on upcoming trips? Im curious as to think everyone is trying to book on this "stimulus check Monday".


----------



## jemtx

I think today started that Disney two free ticket days package and Florida residents ticket special.  Maybe the site is busy with people trying to book?

Edit.  I think the two free days actually starts tomorrow 1/5


----------



## rpb718

Not sure when this happened but the current park availability AP bucket is already filled for MK on Oct 1.

ETA: I'm sure they'll add capacity between now and then, I was surprised that folks would have already allocated one of their few AP park days that far ahead.


----------



## osufeth24

rpb718 said:


> Not sure when this happened but the current park availability AP bucket is already filled for MK on Oct 1.



I think it's been like that for a little bit actually.


----------



## Mit88

Yes, Oct 1st has been booked up for APs since a few days after those dates became available.


----------



## princesscinderella

I don’t think this has been mentioned here that they are showcasing all the DVC properties and the rooms.   It’s easy to check out the bungalow at poly and grand villas all all the DVC resorts, which usually are not available.  We did a full tour of all of them this weekend.  All you have to go is go up to one of the dvc cast members at the desks in the hotel lobbies.  We have been members for years but it was nice to see all the different larger rooms.  The only one you need an appointment for to get past the guard gates is Rivera, to do this just call DVC from the room phone on property and they can get it set up.  There was no hard sale or pitch they just want to show off basically.  Our DVC tour guide said they are taking advantage of the downtime to showcase the rooms and that due to COVID a lot of people turned their points back into Disney and they have all the dvc resorts available for purchase through them.


----------



## osufeth24

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think this has been mentioned here that they are showcasing all the DVC properties and the rooms.   It’s easy to check out the bungalow at poly and grand villas all all the DVC resorts, which usually are not available.  We did a full tour of all of them this weekend.  All you have to go is go up to one of the dvc cast members at the desks in the hotel lobbies.  We have been members for years but it was nice to see all the different larger rooms.  The only one you need an appointment for to get past the guard gates is Rivera, to do this just call DVC from the room phone on property and they can get it set up.  There was no hard sale or pitch they just want to show off basically.  Our DVC tour guide said they are taking advantage of the downtime to showcase the rooms and that due to COVID a lot of people turned their points back into Disney and they have all the dvc resorts available for purchase through them.



I noticed that when walking the boardwalk there was a big sign saying room tours available.  Almost walked in just so I can see what they look like


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think this has been mentioned here that they are showcasing all the DVC properties and the rooms.   It’s easy to check out the bungalow at poly and grand villas all all the DVC resorts, which usually are not available.  We did a full tour of all of them this weekend.  All you have to go is go up to one of the dvc cast members at the desks in the hotel lobbies.  We have been members for years but it was nice to see all the different larger rooms.  The only one you need an appointment for to get past the guard gates is Rivera, to do this just call DVC from the room phone on property and they can get it set up.  There was no hard sale or pitch they just want to show off basically.  Our DVC tour guide said they are taking advantage of the downtime to showcase the rooms and that due to COVID a lot of people turned their points back into Disney and they have all the dvc resorts available for purchase through them.


Yes! This was my favorite thing to do the past two trips! We LOVED the Copper Creek cabin, but could never afford to stay there. I personally liked it more than the Poly bungalow.  It was so cool to be able to see all these rooms that we've only seen on YouTube.


----------



## hereforthechurros

pplmover4 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with disneys website this morning? Specifically payments on upcoming trips? Im curious as to think everyone is trying to book on this "stimulus check Monday".


Definitely running slower today with the waiting to launch pages appearing before each action.


----------



## Sarahslay

princesscinderella said:


> I don’t think this has been mentioned here that they are showcasing all the DVC properties and the rooms.   It’s easy to check out the bungalow at poly and grand villas all all the DVC resorts, which usually are not available.  We did a full tour of all of them this weekend.  All you have to go is go up to one of the dvc cast members at the desks in the hotel lobbies.  We have been members for years but it was nice to see all the different larger rooms.  The only one you need an appointment for to get past the guard gates is Rivera, to do this just call DVC from the room phone on property and they can get it set up.  There was no hard sale or pitch they just want to show off basically.  Our DVC tour guide said they are taking advantage of the downtime to showcase the rooms and that due to COVID a lot of people turned their points back into Disney and they have all the dvc resorts available for purchase through them.


When we were at Riviera over Christmas we were approached and asked if we wanted to check out a 3 bedroom (ummmm...yes please!). Lady across the hall was heard saying that DVC was calling her over and over inviting her to check out larger villa rooms, and she was super annoyed (I'll go if she doesn't want to). Would have loved to see the inside of a bungalow at Poly or one of the cabins at CCV but didn't have time, maybe one day we'll have money to stay in the the grand villa at Riviera though because it's just so nice!


----------



## rteetz

We’ve had a few posts today here that have nothing to do with theme park ops and would be better suited in other threads on this board. Please post in those threads rather than here. I know this is really a 3000+ page catch all thread but these topics were much better suited elsewhere.


----------



## rpb718

Re-Imagineered Epcot, Avengers Campus and more on the way to Disney parks (USA TODAY)

I think this article also belongs here, if not you can delete @rteetz


----------



## CampbellzSoup

osufeth24 said:


> It's the main reason (even before covid) if I wasn't staying on property, I rarely stayed til closing at MK.  Such a pain to leave



The worst.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Potential unintended consequence of a COVID trip to WDW: I’m no longer addicted to park hopping.

I noticed it while planning my next Disney trip- Disney broke me of my park hopping addiction. All it took was one trip in Nov and now I’m laying out my days for a trip in the next couple months and automatically gravitating toward plans with no PH. I have an AP so nbd but if I were buying tickets I would *gulp* pass on the PH upgrade.

I would never have done that before. PH always was basically my motto. But now that I did a week trip without it... Wow. I really don’t need it... it’s going to be much harder to sell me on PH upgrade once my AP is done and I’m buying normal tickets.


----------



## Mit88

Park hopping for me is key for the nighttime shows. While I was there I wasn’t heartbroken not to be able to hop. But if there were fireworks, I wouldn’t too pleased. I love MK, but I can really only do it 1 full day, but if I’m down there more than 5 days, I need to see HEA more than once.


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Potential unintended consequence of a COVID trip to WDW: I’m no longer addicted to park hopping.
> 
> I noticed it while planning my next Disney trip- Disney broke me of my park hopping addiction. All it took was one trip in Nov and now I’m laying out my days for a trip in the next couple months and automatically gravitating toward plans with no PH. I have an AP so nbd but if I were buying tickets I would *gulp* pass on the PH upgrade.
> 
> I would never have done that before. PH always was basically my motto. But now that I did a week trip without it... Wow. I really don’t need it... it’s going to be much harder to sell me on PH upgrade once my AP is done and I’m buying normal tickets.


Last year when we went, we thought we would regret not Park hopping. At the end of the trip we were so glad we didn't upgrade. Seemed like it would've been too much work with the shorter hours (it was January). I doubt going forward I would park hop, as we got along just fine without it.


----------



## Moliphino

I missed park hopping so much in October. We would have left MK for Epcot way more often to get better food options, and tried to maximize hours in the parks.


----------



## Farro

I hate the idea of not hopping. We NEVER do a park open to close, I get bored. We start at one and end at another. 
Hopefully hours will be good in October for hopping!


----------



## gottalovepluto

I don’t follow FL resident offers very well, does matching the General Public offer at 30% seem a bit cheap on the part of Disney? I thought they got 5-10% more than the general public usually...


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I hate the idea of not hopping. We NEVER do a park open to close, I get bored. We start at one and end at another.
> Hopefully hours will be good in October for hopping!




Yep we are the same way. We usually stay at a resort that is conducive to hopping, too. When we stayed at AKL we only hopped once. I think location is a main factor for a lot of people.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t follow FL resident offers very well, does matching the General Public offer at 30% seem a bit cheap on the part of Disney? I thought they got 5-10% more than the general public usually...



looking at the details, does look like FL residents get 5% more off at Moderates and Values (so 25% and 20% vs 20% and 15% respectively) - but same for Deluxe - wonder if there is more allocation of rooms at the FL resident rate as well


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I hate the idea of not hopping. We NEVER do a park open to close, I get bored. We start at one and end at another.
> Hopefully hours will be good in October for hopping!



I do love about these boards and talking to different Disney fans finding out just how many different ways there are to do a Disney vacation.

If we have hoppers (they are often included if we get the military salute tickets) we might take advantage of it but generally find more than enough to do at any given park in a day (generalyl we dont' get done everyhitng we want) - I can't imagine "getting bored" in a Disney park... but obviously just here are a ton of comments form people that talk about how big hopping is to them - so I am glad for them it is back in some format, and hope it comes back to it's former status in the near futgure


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do love about these boards and talking to different Disney fans finding out just how many different ways there are to do a Disney vacation.
> 
> If we have hoppers (they are often included if we get the military salute tickets) we might take advantage of it but generally find more than enough to do at any given park in a day (generalyl we dont' get done everyhitng we want) - I can't imagine "getting bored" in a Disney park... but obviously just here are a ton of comments form people that talk about how big hopping is to them - so I am glad for them it is back in some format, and hope it comes back to it's former status in the near futgure


I think for us, we’ve always hopped because we never do parks from rope drop to close, or even close to that. When we used to live in NY and would come down for a week 2-3 times a year, we would do a park for a few hours in the morning, go back to resort and swim and relax, and then hit another park in the evening. Now that we’re in Florida and go (pre COVID) at least once a month for a night or 2, we hit 2 sometimes 3 parks a day only for a couple hours. We have our set few rides we have to go on at each park, but most of our touring revolves around just wandering around, visiting shops, and dining. We used to plan our days more around dining than anything else.

The few times we’ve now gone since reopening I missed hopping so much. Being confined to 1 park a day was rough for us. We would go to MK in the morning, ride the few rides we wanted and then go back to OKW. We wound up not returning to the park in the evening because there wasn’t anything drawing us back there, whereas if we could have gone to a different park we would have had other activities to do.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do love about these boards and talking to different Disney fans finding out just how many different ways there are to do a Disney vacation.
> 
> If we have hoppers (they are often included if we get the military salute tickets) we might take advantage of it but generally find more than enough to do at any given park in a day (generalyl we dont' get done everyhitng we want) -* I can't imagine "getting bored" in a Disney park*... but obviously just here are a ton of comments form people that talk about how big hopping is to them - so I am glad for them it is back in some format, and hope it comes back to it's former status in the near futgure



When you go for 9 park days, it's quite easy to get bored staying in the same park all day long (except AK). Obviously bored at Disney is different than bored at home. Go in morning, take afternoon break for wine and pool time, then hit another park after 5 or so. Love it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> I think for us, we’ve always hopped because we never do parks from rope drop to close, or even close to that. When we used to live in NY and would come down for a week 2-3 times a year, we would do a park for a few hours in the morning, go back to resort and swim and relax, and then hit another park in the evening. Now that we’re in Florida and go (pre COVID) at least once a month for a night or 2, we hit 2 sometimes 3 parks a day only for a couple hours. We have our set few rides we have to go on at each park, but most of our touring revolves around just wandering around, visiting shops, and dining. We used to plan our days more around dining than anything else.
> 
> The few times we’ve now gone since reopening I missed hopping so much. Being confined to 1 park a day was rough for us. We would go to MK in the morning, ride the few rides we wanted and then go back to OKW. We wound up not returning to the park in the evening because there wasn’t anything drawing us back there, whereas if we could have gone to a different park we would have had other activities to do.





Farro said:


> When you go for 9 park days, it's quite easy to get bored staying in the same park all day long. Obviously bored at Disney is different than bored at home. Go in morning, take afternoon break for wine and pool time, then hit another park after 5 or so. Love it.



definitely depends on how you do your trips too ... i don't think we have ever done more than 5 park days so we have a lot we want to get done in those days.  We usually stay off property too - and then with kids and larger groups (some times as many as 11 in our group) there is a lot to get to for everyone to get to the things they want to do

We do sometimes take md-day breaks, but then just go back to the park we started with and do things we didn't get to yet

I certainly get the appeal of having more flexibility, just the added cost usually isn't worth it to us (especially when paying that cost for up to 11 people)


----------



## Disney and the Dude

Our dining ressys came available this morning for out March 6th trip! It was by far, the easiest ADR day I have ever had. I got everything I wanted, including California Grill for our 6 year anniversary on March 7th. SO EXCITED!


----------



## mattpeto

I think PH generally leads to more of a relaxing vacation experience.  More flexibility, more incentive to slow down and not focus exclusively on the attractions.  

During the pandemic and with the current reservation system, I'd almost argue that PH is even more valuable now  if your vacation is more than 5 days and/or you are staying at Epcot or Monorail loop resort.

But to each it's own.


----------



## osufeth24

Before I became a local AP, I still always wanted to hop.  I've never been a 1 park person, maybe it's because I'm a single adult male, so half the stuff in the parks (especially MK) doesn't interest me or apply to me


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do love about these boards and talking to different Disney fans finding out just how many different ways there are to do a Disney vacation.
> 
> If we have hoppers (they are often included if we get the military salute tickets) we might take advantage of it but generally find more than enough to do at any given park in a day (generalyl we dont' get done everyhitng we want) - I can't imagine "getting bored" in a Disney park... but obviously just here are a ton of comments form people that talk about how big hopping is to them - so I am glad for them it is back in some format, and hope it comes back to it's former status in the near futgure



Agreed!  It's nice that everyone can do Disney differently and *gasp* have a different _opinion_ on how to do Disney, yet still get along nicely and talk about it without attacking each other!  I'm with you, though.  We rarely park hop.  With kids and a stroller, it's more hassle than help and I feel like it wastes a lot of time, especially with shortened park hours.  The only times we've really hopped is when we've done short trips (3 full park days) and wanted to get in a certain ride or show.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Does anyone know what's up with RRC?


----------



## mrsap

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone know what's up with RRC?



This was posted on one of the Blogs...
https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/rock...xpected-closure-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mit88

They’re testing a new plexiglass project for RNRC. Plexiglass seats. Plexiglass shoulder restraints. Plexiglass seatbelts. Plexiglass coaster track. Plexiglass Steven Tyler animatronic


----------



## hertamaniac

Hopping was essential when we would be visiting the parks.  The freedom it gave meant that should a key attraction randomly be taken down, we could opt for another park; it was sort of an insurance policy.

Once we became local AP's, the point was moot (well, until recently).


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> They’re testing a new plexiglass project for RNRC. Plexiglass seats. Plexiglass shoulder restraints. Plexiglass seatbelts. Plexiglass coaster track. Plexiglass Steven Tyler animatronic



I read that we don't even ride it - we just _watch through_ the plexiglass! Ingenious!


----------



## The Pho

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone know what's up with RRC?


From what I’ve heard it’s issues with the launch.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I hate the idea of not hopping. We NEVER do a park open to close, I get bored. We start at one and end at another.
> Hopefully hours will be good in October for hopping!


(Sorry this is off topic and I must have missed it) but what happened to your May trip??


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> (Sorry this is off topic and I must have missed it) but what happened to your May trip??



With the paycuts and furloughs we dealt with in 2020, plus always needing emergency money on hand for our kitty (he has chronic pancreatitis, while treatable, is costly at times even with insurance), we just didn't feel comfortable financially to go in the Spring. 

Sooo, we moved trip back to our old friend October.     But we will be able to vacation the way we like (spending money without worry) and my sister can come for a few days!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> With the paycuts and furloughs we dealt with in 2020, plus always needing emergency money on hand for our kitty (he has chronic pancreatitis, while treatable, is costly at times even with insurance), we just didn't feel comfortable financially to go in the Spring.
> 
> Sooo, we moved trip back to our old friend October.     But we will be able to vacation the way we like (spending money without worry) and my sister can come for a few days!


Good to hear! Plus in those five months things really might have a chance to come back to normal-ish whereas May is feeling really, really soon.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Good to hear! Plus in those five months things really might have a chance to come back to normal-ish whereas May is feeling really, really soon.



The extra time is why I pushed from May to November. It was a gut feeling.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

gottalovepluto said:


> Potential unintended consequence of a COVID trip to WDW: I’m no longer addicted to park hopping.



Teach me your ways  I have 2 trips booked in 2021 and couldn't skip the upgrade, even though back in Sept one park a day was MORE than enough and I really enjoyed taking my time open-close and enjoying everything the parks had to offer. I think my concern is with a shorter trip (3 in-park days) it's the only way to guarantee we can see each park/do the headliners.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346539142327496704


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346539142327496704



What is Disney doing???


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> What is Disney doing???



Maybe pushing your trip back to the fall means you’ll be able to ride


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346539142327496704



Those that pushed their Spring dates to the Fall are gonna look real smart if this keeps on the way it's been going.


----------



## NickC

Farro said:


> I read that we don't even ride it - we just _watch through_ the plexiglass! Ingenious!



 ...while everyone stands 2 inches apart.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

We love to park hop and definitely missed it on the two trips we took this summer. I am looking forward to having it as an option again in February!

We do have what I feel is an unconventional (especially outside of the Dis) park style though. We often like to do the parks in 3ish hour bursts and spend downtime at the resorts. It's more relaxing that way for frequent visitors who have done all the rides a million times. We are (were) also obsessive fast pass users though which probably helped on the timing aspect. We do still have the occasional all day rope drop to close extravaganza, but it is rare now and usually just a holiday thing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Those that pushed their Spring dates to the Fall are gonna look real smart if this keeps on the way it's been going.



If we keep our spring trip (which at this point I am 80% sure we won't) if we go to any park I think it will be Universal

watch Disney announce Rat and Space 220 will be open for when I go and I completely forget all about it and happily plop down some money


----------



## gottalovepluto

butterscotchcollins said:


> Teach me your ways  I have 2 trips booked in 2021 and couldn't skip the upgrade, even though back in Sept one park a day was MORE than enough and I really enjoyed taking my time open-close and enjoying everything the parks had to offer. I think my concern is with a shorter trip (3 in-park days) it's the only way to guarantee we can see each park/do the headliners.


Alas The Path is longer trips. I’m going for a week


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> What is Disney doing???


Just as Eisner closed Disneyland’s to save money, Chapek is lulling y’all into the same fate... get ready for weirdo plants, weirdo banners and just general ugliness from your soon to be abandoned People Mover.

sincerely,
A Disgruntled Disneyland Vet


----------



## LSUmiss

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346539142327496704


I mean for the love of ...what is the deal?!


----------



## rpb718

LSUmiss said:


> I mean for the love of ...what is the deal?!



Remember that SNL skit with Christopher Walken - the one where he says "Needs more cowbell."  For the PeopleMover think "Needs more plexiglass".


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

rteetz said:


> This has been more frequent as of late. I feel that if preshow are down especially one more than the other that the ride should be shut down.


Finally getting caught up, ROTR is one of my favorite rides = tied with FOP for us.  With the preshow eliminated we felt it took the whole experience _for us _down a notch.  I am so glad we rode it earlier in the year having the full experience, I felt underwhelmed because the preshow is what made our "first time" on it all the more amazing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Finally getting caught up, ROTR is one of my favorite rides = tied with FOP for us.  With the preshow eliminated we felt it took the whole experience _for us _down a notch.  I am so glad we rode it earlier in the year having the full experience, I felt underwhelmed because the preshow is what made our "first time" on it all the more amazing.



I can totally understand that 

The flip side/Devil's Advocate take - for those that have never ridden, would they prefer to get at least part of the ride/no preshows vs not riding at all?  And also knowing the ride takes a while to reset and no idea how long it would take to fix the preshow issues (if they even could that day) - that could mean the difference for 1,000 people to get to ride *some* of it vs not


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can totally understand that
> 
> The flip side/Devil's Advocate take - for those that have never ridden, would they prefer to get at least part of the ride/no preshows vs not riding at all?  And also knowing the ride takes a while to reset and no idea how long it would take to fix the preshow issues (if they even could that day) - that could mean the difference for 1,000 people to get to ride *some* of it vs not



Nice response, but one demerit for not including a sentence with the word "cognoscenti".


----------



## The Pho

TheMaxRebo said:


> I can totally understand that
> 
> The flip side/Devil's Advocate take - for those that have never ridden, would they prefer to get at least part of the ride/no preshows vs not riding at all?  And also knowing the ride takes a while to reset and no idea how long it would take to fix the preshow issues (if they even could that day) - that could mean the difference for 1,000 people to get to ride *some* of it vs not


I’d say the preshow for Rise is by far the best part of the entire attraction.  I’d rather lose the actual ride portion than it.  Something is better than nothing though, both parts are still quite good independently.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

The Pho said:


> I’d say the preshow for Rise is by far the best part of the entire attraction.  I’d rather lose the actual ride portion than it.  Something is better than nothing though, both parts are still quite good independently.



yeah, I agree - and also one of those things where the sum is greater than the pieces too

Obviously they would know more than us so part of it might be not knowing how long it would take to fix, etc.  I do think it is something where perhaps trading an hour or two of downtime to get the whole thing working is worth it - but if it means missing half the day or more then I can understand running only part of it


----------



## SMRT-1

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Finally getting caught up, ROTR is one of my favorite rides = tied with FOP for us.  With the preshow eliminated we felt it took the whole experience _for us _down a notch.  I am so glad we rode it earlier in the year having the full experience, I felt underwhelmed because the preshow is what made our "first time" on it all the more amazing.





TheMaxRebo said:


> I can totally understand that
> 
> The flip side/Devil's Advocate take - for those that have never ridden, would they prefer to get at least part of the ride/no preshows vs not riding at all?  And also knowing the ride takes a while to reset and no idea how long it would take to fix the preshow issues (if they even could that day) - that could mean the difference for 1,000 people to get to ride *some* of it vs not


This is part of the dilemma for us. In addition to COVID worries, this has us considering delaying our trip for a third time (May'20 -> Dec. '20 -> May '21) to December '21. Since we've not been since 2016, there's a lot of new things we're looking forward to, and I'm not sure if I want our first time experiencing things like RotR, MF:SR, FoP, MMR, etc. to be an abridged version.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I won’t ride RotR for the first time unless it’s complete and the plexiglass is gone. If that means skipping it this year then we will.


----------



## osufeth24

I personally don't think the plexiglass is that big a of a deal on RotR.


----------



## SaintsManiac

osufeth24 said:


> I personally don't think the plexiglass is that big a of a deal on RotR.



It might not be, but I want my first ride to be the way it should be. I honestly don’t know what I’m missing, so I’m ok with waiting.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> It might not be, but I want my first ride to be the way it should be. I honestly don’t know what I’m missing, so I’m ok with waiting.


It really isn't a big deal, obviously you decide when you want to ride, but from all the plexiglass ride modifications rise is the one that is less affected by it


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> It might not be, but I want my first ride to be the way it should be. I honestly don’t know what I’m missing, so I’m ok with waiting.



Absolutely wait. Obviously you’d eventually go on it again down the line without the plexiglass even if you went on it with the plexiglass on your next trip, but there are certain attractions where they trigger a memory of your first time on it, and this is absolutely one of those rides. Personally, I wouldn’t want to remember the first time I rode it being the way it is now. For some it’s not a big deal.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Absolutely wait. Obviously you’d eventually go on it again down the line without the plexiglass even if you went on it with the plexiglass on your next trip, but there are certain attractions where they trigger a memory of your first time on it, and this is absolutely one of those rides. Personally, I wouldn’t want to remember the first time I rode it being the way it is now. For some it’s not a big deal.



I knew someone would understand. By the time I get back it will be 2 years between trips. We left a few days before Rise opened. I think people forget that some of us can’t just pop down and try for a boarding group whenever.


----------



## osufeth24

SaintsManiac said:


> I knew someone would understand. By the time I get back it will be 2 years between trips. We left a few days before Rise opened. I think people forget that some of us can’t just pop down and try for a boarding group whenever.



But wouldn't mean all the more reason to ride it? 

I'm not gonna to try to persuade you either way, but I just think as far this ride is concerned, it's really not as big of a deal.


----------



## Cooper326

Just a heads up: I have two annual passes in my cart on the website. I chatted with a CM since my account was supposed to be noted to allow an exception to upgrade my recently used tickets, but the CM said they are still not selling annual passes. I’m not sure if this is a fluke, or if it’s a sign that sales are on the horizon. I’m going to try calling a little later, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Just as Eisner closed Disneyland’s to save money, Chapek is lulling y’all into the same fate... get ready for weirdo plants, weirdo banners and just general ugliness from your soon to be abandoned People Mover.
> 
> sincerely,
> A Disgruntled Disneyland Vet


Why would they bother doing all the work if they're just going to close it?  The motors are replaced, the trains were running at one point when we were there in December.


----------



## MrsBooch

Cooper326 said:


> Just a heads up: I have two annual passes in my cart on the website. I chatted with a CM since my account was supposed to be noted to allow an exception to upgrade my recently used tickets, but the CM said they are still not selling annual passes. I’m not sure if this is a fluke, or if it’s a sign that sales are on the horizon. I’m going to try calling a little later, but fingers crossed!


I wonder if it would allow you to complete the transaction online


----------



## skeeter31

Cooper326 said:


> Just a heads up: I have two annual passes in my cart on the website. I chatted with a CM since my account was supposed to be noted to allow an exception to upgrade my recently used tickets, but the CM said they are still not selling annual passes. I’m not sure if this is a fluke, or if it’s a sign that sales are on the horizon. I’m going to try calling a little later, but fingers crossed!


There have been reports of this since June on here. People are able to add them to the cart, but can’t complete checkout. It’s nothing new, unfortunately. Just an IT glitch.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Cooper326 said:


> Just a heads up: I have two annual passes in my cart on the website. I chatted with a CM since my account was supposed to be noted to allow an exception to upgrade my recently used tickets, but the CM said they are still not selling annual passes. I’m not sure if this is a fluke, or if it’s a sign that sales are on the horizon. I’m going to try calling a little later, but fingers crossed!


I can’t get it to put one in my cart, so I vote it’s the glitch. Again. They’ve done this particular glitch a couple times I think.


----------



## Cooper326

Thanks all! I figured it may be a glitch but since I don’t want to actually complete the transaction, I couldn’t confirm. Figured I’d mention it in case there was anyone who could


----------



## Farro

Capacity increase?

***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...

It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.

Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.


----------



## mshanson3121

mrsap said:


> This was posted on one of the Blogs...
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/rock...xpected-closure-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Seems similar to one of our local bridges. Just suddenly shut down without any word. Nothing even leaked. Sometimes not a good sign - often means something big (potentially hazardous to its users) was wrong that they don't want people to know about. Not saying that was the case, just maybe... Or maybe it's a silly little thing and they just can't get the part. But the silence is interesting.


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> Capacity increase?
> 
> ***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...
> 
> It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.
> 
> Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.



Taking this with a grain of salt (since many people don't understand how having attractions, shows, and basically all the people eaters closed contributes to the impression of increased crowds)... I have seen a LOT of chatter on FB the last few days that the crowds feel noticeably bigger. A lot of photos circulating of jam-packed areas in the parks, even the last day or two, when schools have gone back.


----------



## mshanson3121

I'm late to the park-hopping party, but I have to say thus far we've never park hopped, never felt the need or desire. But, after being given a set of park-hoppers, we were looking forward to trying it. I definitely can see the appeal in being able to visit one park during the day and then perhaps hopping to another park (less crowded) for the evening, to take in the fireworks/shows etc... (obviously when those return). Admittedly, right now with none of those running and shortened hours, I don't see any point in PH.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Farro said:


> Capacity increase?
> 
> ***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...
> 
> It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.
> 
> Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.


We were there then (left Jan 3) and it sure did feel more crowded after NYE. I thought it may have just been the weekend effect


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Capacity increase?
> 
> ***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...
> 
> It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.
> 
> Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.


Would be 0% surprised. They didn’t install all that new plexiglass for fun, it was to increase capacity.


----------



## yulilin3

Lots of new items on the menu for FotA
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rnational-festival-of-the-arts-opening-jan-8/


----------



## AvidDisReader

So would anyone be surprised if on next Quarterly financial update we find up that sometime in December WDW was increased to say 45% of capacity.   I went to my local Psychic and that is what she told me the Tea Leaves was saying-LOL.


----------



## The Pho

Farro said:


> Capacity increase?
> 
> ***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...
> 
> It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.
> 
> Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.


VisionarySoul’s track record is fairly reliable.    I’d lean towards it being correct.




mshanson3121 said:


> Seems similar to one of our local bridges. Just suddenly shut down without any word. Nothing even leaked. Sometimes not a good sign - often means something big (potentially hazardous to its users) was wrong that they don't want people to know about. Not saying that was the case, just maybe... Or maybe it's a silly little thing and they just can't get the part. But the silence is interesting.


So this is actually the second time this has happened to Rock n Rollercoaster, the last time being in 2010 where it was unexpectedly down for a few days due to issues with the LSM launch.

Vekoma built three of this exact model.  Paris and Holland (this one has a slight difference in load station and is outdoors) have both had their launch replaced with newer tech.  I don’t think Florida’s has been upgraded yet.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Wonder what the breakdown is between the buckets. We never knew that, right? Curious if the portion of APs and locals is still way higher than normal. 40% is approaching the point where availability shouldn’t be much of an issue anymore especially considering occupancy is much less than normal times at the resorts, with some not even being open.


----------



## Pyotr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346834227569057794
Areosmith is back to ruin my eardrums.


----------



## leahgoogle

osufeth24 said:


> I personally don't think the plexiglass is that big a of a deal on RotR.



We rode it for the first time in October with the plexiglass. Once immersed in the ride, it wasn't an issue. Would I rather not have it? Yes, but not a deal-breaker.


----------



## tlmadden73

gottalovepluto said:


> Would be 0% surprised. They didn’t install all that new plexiglass for fun, it was to increase capacity.


Right .. why install all that plexiglass at the end of the busy Christmas season (when they needed it) with the slow season coming up .. but at the same time . will they reach 40% capacity during the slow January/February months without marathons? 

But it does give them time to get the "kinks" out before Spring Break where I am guessing they are hoping they can be reaching that 40% capacity regularly.


----------



## rteetz

I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We moved the dates of our trip yesterday.  I was glad to see that the Dining Plan is still listed on the new reservation booking form even though there is a disclaimer that it's not currently available.  I'm one hoping they will eventually bring it back and even better, hopefully bring back Free Dining!!


----------



## twinmom13

rteetz said:


> I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.


I hope you have a great time!


----------



## chicagoshannon

rteetz said:


> I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.


We were sat every row in early December.  I mean some people were spaced but by the time they got to us they didn't have room to do that.  I asked the driver and he said to sit anywhere. <shrugs>


----------



## brockash

rteetz said:


> I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.


We were social distanced on the way to WDW, but on the way back it was just a free for all.


----------



## mattpeto

scrappinginontario said:


> We moved the dates of our trip yesterday.  I was glad to see that the Dining Plan is still listed on the new reservation booking form even though there is a disclaimer that it's not currently available.  I'm one hoping they will eventually bring it back and even better, hopefully bring back Free Dining!!



Not only that but when you make a reservation, it sends you to the dining plan page briefly but redirects your URL back to a new landing page.  It's been doing for months.

It was never going away permanently.


----------



## mum22girlz

rteetz said:


> I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.



We were social distanced both directions the week after Thanksgiving. On the way back to the airport, the driver initially told us that we would have to wait for the next bus. He loaded everyone before us and said we could board. I wasn't sure what to expect, but there was no one in the rows in front of or behind us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

seeing reports that same-day park reservations are now available for parks that were previously shown as "none available" .... might lead more credence to the "increasing to 40% capacity" - maybe saving that extra 5% for day of/park hopping


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346860295256473601


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> seeing reports that same-day park reservations are now available for parks that were previously shown as "none available" .... might lead more credence to the "increasing to 40% capacity" - maybe saving that extra 5% for day of/park hopping
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346860295256473601



Yup. 

What can they add next that will allow them to increase capacity, because it's likely coming...

Gotta think a show or two will be returning. 

One thing to consider with PH returning is restoring only one nighttime show might cause some overcrowding issues by itself by hoppers.  Maybe whenever F! comes back, so does EF.


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I knew someone would understand. By the time I get back it will be 2 years between trips. We left a few days before Rise opened. I think people forget that some of us can’t just pop down and try for a boarding group whenever.



One of my fondest memories as a child was my first ride on Splash Mountain. I was terrified of heights and seeing the drop I would say “No way” every time my parents would ask if I was ready. I was 7 when they finally convinced me and it was because I wanted a splash mountain shirt from the store, and my mom said only people that go on the ride are allowed to wear the shirt. To this day, it’s still my favorite attraction, and a lot has to do with that memory. Even for Rise, I’ll always remember the first time I went on the canons and Kylo weren’t working. I’d prefer that over plexiglass, regardless of how well you can see through the plexiglass. If you know it’s there, and it’s something that irks you before you go on, you’re mentally going to concentrate on the plexiglass rather than the ride itself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Yup.
> 
> What can they add next that will allow them to increase capacity, because it's likely coming...
> 
> Gotta think a show or two will be returning.
> 
> One thing to consider with PH returning is restoring only one nighttime show might cause some overcrowding issues by itself by hoppers.  Maybe whenever F! comes back, so does EF.



there were reports of how on the latest didtal map of DHS there is a lot more detail and activity going on at Fantasmic! so maybe that is coming back - that and EF and extend the hours a bit and that is some decent capacity ... plus having something at noght at DHS promotes people to stay there vs going hopping elsewhere after riding Rise, etc. or even to hop there despite not being able to try for a BG for Rise


----------



## rteetz

I was separated from the part in front of my on FoP. So they are still doing some distancing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Capacity increase?
> 
> ***Rumor being reported on wdwmagic by TheVisionarySoul that on Jan 1, WDW increased capacity to *40%*...
> 
> It was part of the park-hopping roll-out.
> 
> Not sure if true and I'm not familiar with poster, but seems plausible.


We're ALL guessing here but if they did increase capacity it's odd they'd do it after the holidays when parks were sold out and they could have made a lot more money. Or they quietly did it before but feel comfortable leaking it now? Who knows.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> I know there was some reports of lack of social distancing with magical express but I can tell you at least as of today they still are.


To the resorts it's always been spaced out, it was back to MCO that was an issue. And it appears to be intermittent. If it's full because it's necessary then it's full... if not it's spaced out. Wait does this mean you're there?! 

Edit: looks like you are, have a great time


----------



## yulilin3

Just left DHS and it's probably the busiest ive seen it.  All 3 backstage gates were opened at Batuu for the MFSR queue.  At the toll booth i did hear the  cm tell the car pulling up to check to make same day reservations


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Just left DHS and it's probably the busiest ive seen it.  All 3 backstage gates were opened at Batuu for the MFSR queue.  At the toll booth i did hear the  cm tell the car pulling up to check to make same day reservations


AK is busy on some spots but overall pretty low crowds. I waited 35 minutes for FoP.


----------



## Mit88

Does it seem like a lot of the Marathon crowd kept their reservations? How are the resorts in terms of occupancy?


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Does it seem like a lot of the Marathon crowd kept their reservations? How are the resorts in terms of occupancy?


Hard to say so far. I am part of a lot of RunDisney groups and based on that I do know a good amount did Lee their reservations. AK was not crowded but also wasn’t completely dead.


----------



## Aimeedyan

yulilin3 said:


> Just left DHS and it's probably the busiest ive seen it.  All 3 backstage gates were opened at Batuu for the MFSR queue.  At the toll booth i did hear the  cm tell the car pulling up to check to make same day reservations



We haven't been to HS in a couple months (there is very little for my toddler to do...) but since park hopping is back, we were going to go next week. Would you say crowds were largest in the morning or afternoon? 

We basically want to ride MMRR and TSMM and that's it


----------



## yulilin3

Aimeedyan said:


> We haven't been to HS in a couple months (there is very little for my toddler to do...) but since park hopping is back, we were going to go next week. Would you say crowds were largest in the morning or afternoon?
> 
> We basically want to ride MMRR and TSMM and that's it


rope drop or stay until closing. Midday is always the worst. I've done MMRR with a 10 min wait at closing


----------



## Aimeedyan

yulilin3 said:


> rope drop or stay until closing. Midday is always the worst. I've done MMRR with a 10 min wait att closing



Thank you! We haven't been since the Rise virtual queue changed (and the park was insane at opening) so I wasn't sure how crowds were now.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Just left DHS and it's probably the busiest ive seen it.  All 3 backstage gates were opened at Batuu for the MFSR queue.  At the toll booth i did hear the  cm tell the car pulling up to check to make same day reservations



Seems like just a year ago there were posts and articles saying how bad the crowds were at HS and that folks coming to WDW may want to avoid that park.  It was after RotR opened with BGs and well before MMRR opened, and park hopping was normal.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Can you park hop with an AP?  Planning our June trip and I have  an AP but the rest of my family doesn't.  I'm looking at buying their tix but want to make sure if I buy them parkhoppers that I can PH too! TIA!


----------



## CarolynFH

magickingdomprincess said:


> Can you park hop with an AP?  Planning our June trip and I have  an AP but the rest of my family doesn't.  I'm looking at buying their tix but want to make sure if I buy them parkhoppers that I can PH too! TIA!


Yes, APs have PH privileges. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, APs have PH privileges. Enjoy your trip!



Thank you!


----------



## yulilin3

magickingdomprincess said:


> Can you park hop with an AP?  Planning our June trip and I have  an AP but the rest of my family doesn't.  I'm looking at buying their tix but want to make sure if I buy them parkhoppers that I can PH too! TIA!


Depends on the ap


----------



## magickingdomprincess

yulilin3 said:


> Depends on the ap



I have the gold (purchased as a DVC member).


----------



## yulilin3

magickingdomprincess said:


> I have the gold (purchased as a DVC member).


Then yes you have park hopping capabilities


----------



## Avery&Todd

brockash said:


> We were social distanced on the way to WDW, but on the way back it was just a free for all.


I second this!  On the was from MCO to the hotels, both for our Oct and December trips we were assigned seats - but on the way back to MCO, we were told to sit anywhere on the bus!

I will say, that for both trips, we lucked out and only had like 4 or 5 families on the bus so we were able to have several empty rows between us!


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Then yes you have park hopping capabilities


So can Silver AP park hop?


----------



## skeeter31

Spridell said:


> So can Silver AP park hop?


Silver - yes
Theme Park select - no


----------



## yulilin3

Spridell said:


> So can Silver AP park hop?


Yes


----------



## Spridell

yulilin3 said:


> Yes


thanks 
and thanks @skeeter31


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192



The Most Magical Place on Earth*





* Pixie dust not included


----------



## twinmom13

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192


Nooooooo!


----------



## Duck143

[


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192


This is really disappointing.  I can't imagine it was that much to keep this attraction going and was definitely a fun way to enjoy MK as a family.  My boys thought this was the greatest thing and loved getting new cards.  We also met a lot of other families doing this and exchanged cards and 'secrets'.  I guess it will be one less thing to encourage us to head over to MK.


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192



this is a gut punch. 

how much overhead could have possibly been involved with the upkeep of this game - it was kind of self service - aside from printing the cards?? I don't know why they wouldn't just keep it. ugh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Duck143 said:


> [
> 
> This is really disappointing.  I can't imagine it was that much to keep this attraction going and was definitely a fun way to enjoy MK as a family.  My boys thought this was the greatest thing and loved getting new cards.  We also met a lot of other families doing this and exchanged cards and 'secrets'.  I guess it will be one less thing to encourage us to head over to MK.



yeah, this isnt' something we spent time doing, but was neat that it was there and we enjoyed watching others do it ... and it was something else to do in the parks besides rides.  Even if not a ton of people were doing it, this will just push more people towards ride lines

If this was somenthing that happened when they first reopened and was a temporary thing I would totally get it ... but to get rid of it permanently, just feels like another "extra" is gone


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MrsBooch said:


> this is a gut punch.
> 
> how much overhead could have possibly been involved with the upkeep of this game - it was kind of self service - aside from printing the cards?? I don't know why they wouldn't just keep it. ugh.



yeah I guess some savings by not printing new cards - but they always had special cards at the Halloween Party that I know some people really looked forward to, helped sell the event for some (not a key reason, but "a" reason people would pay the cost)

I know it wasn't as majority of guests, but this was something big for some people - big bummer


----------



## rpb718

I don't see Universal ever getting rid of the wands in HP lands - so at least there's that.  Surprised MK never charged for the cards or somehow revamped the whole thing to be better.  WDW is probably kicking themselves for not thinking up and selling a wand angle to go with the cards years ago.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I don't see Universal ever getting rid of the wands in HP lands - so at least there's that.  Surprised MK never charged for the cards or somehow revamped the whole thing to be better.  WDW is probably kicking themselves for not thinking up and selling a wand angle to go with the cards years ago.



yeah, this feels sort of short sighted - and maybe they were just too late to do something now.  But give out a starting card set but then sell cards and make $ on it, rather than seeing just the expense part

There is/was talk of something "force" related that would work in Galaxy's Edge and would function similar to the wands in the Wizarding World - not sure where that stands


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Maybe it will come back via the Genie


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

yulilin3 said:


> It really isn't a big deal, obviously you decide when you want to ride, but from all the plexiglass ride modifications rise is the one that is less affected by it


Totally agree the plexiglass was not a big distraction on ROTR,


----------



## figmentfinesse

So is Sunday the last day for it? My first MK day is the 24th, and I've never done it.


----------



## rpb718

LeeLee'sMom said:


> Totally agree the plexiglass was not a big distraction on ROTR,



I don't want to speak for others, but some don't want to go on a ride for the 1st time containing (hopefully temporary) plexiglass just on principle.  You can only ever do your 1st time on a ride once.


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> I don't see Universal ever getting rid of the wands in HP lands - so at least there's that.  Surprised MK never charged for the cards or somehow revamped the whole thing to be better.  WDW is probably kicking themselves for not thinking up and selling a wand angle to go with the cards years ago.


Well yeah, they're selling those wands for about $50 each.


----------



## BoatDriver

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192



Still think any of these recent decisions are anything but scrimping and saving every single last cent?


----------



## BoatDriver

rpb718 said:


> I don't want to speak for others, but some don't want to go on a ride for the 1st time containing (hopefully temporary) plexiglass just on principle.  You can only ever do your 1st time on a ride once.



Well, that and the fact that it makes absolutely no difference in terms of viral safety.


----------



## mattpeto

BoatDriver said:


> Still think any of these recent decisions are anything but scrimping and saving every single last cent?



_Disney said a shift in how guests use mobile technology combined with decreased demand for the game led to its demise. _

Like others have stated, maybe something like this unfolds with Genie.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347223456778248192


I saw the writing on the wall for this during our Christmas trip. It’s in the way of lines in a few spots and just doesn’t draw enough attention to give enough people something to do. My son loves it and we’ll be sad to see it go.


----------



## Duck143

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, this isnt' something we spent time doing, but was neat that it was there and we enjoyed watching others do it ... and it was something else to do in the parks besides rides.  Even if not a ton of people were doing it, this will just push more people towards ride lines
> 
> If this was somenthing that happened when they first reopened and was a temporary thing I would totally get it ... but to get rid of it permanently, just feels like another "extra" is gone


We just discovered it for our last trip May 2019 and the boys loved it.  We would run from one area of the park to another.  It was so much fun for them and didn't require standing in lines.  It was a fun thing to do later in the day or if we hopped to MK for dinner and fireworks,


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Duck143 said:


> We just discovered it for our last trip May 2019 and the boys loved it.  We would run from one area of the park to another.  It was so much fun for them and didn't require standing in lines.  It was a fun thing to do later in the day or if we hopped to MK for dinner and fireworks,



yeah, and I wish the parks had more things like this, not less .... but I am sure Disney figures people don't pay $ to enter the parks or to stay at the resorts to do things like this, unfortunately


----------



## mattpeto

Duck143 said:


> We just discovered it for our last trip May 2019 and the boys loved it.  We would run from one area of the park to another.  It was so much fun for them and didn't require standing in lines.  It was a fun thing to do later in the day or if we hopped to MK for dinner and fireworks,



These elements were in the survey Disney sent to guests from November:

"park-wide quests, virtual interaction with attractions"


Source

Prob not gone forever, just reimagining is my best guess.


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> These elements were in the survey Disney sent to guests from November:
> 
> "park-wide quests, virtual interaction with attractions"
> View attachment 548698
> 
> Source
> 
> Prob not gone forever, just reimagining is my best guess.


It might get rolled in to Genie with virtual cards instead of the physical cards.


----------



## NickC

It's great having reservations and FP+ on our phones for reference, but anything that encourages kids to be on their electronics during vacation doesn't sound exciting to me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

NickC said:


> It's great having reservations and FP+ on our phones for reference, but anything that encourages kids to be on their electronics during vacation doesn't sound exciting to me.



And how many kids don’t have a phone? I think it’s silly to think that one day we will only be able to use the app for everything. 5 year olds don’t carry iPhones.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> And how many kids don’t have a phone? I think it’s silly to think that one day we will only be able to use the app for everything. 5 year olds don’t carry iPhones.



some due.  Mom mom was a preschool teacher and she's had to tell kids to put their phones away


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> some due.  Mom mom was a preschool teacher and she's had to tell kids to put their phones away



Well that’s a parenting fail, but not the norm I am sure.


----------



## twinmom13

Eric Smith said:


> It might get rolled in to Genie with virtual cards instead of the physical cards.


I like to carry around as little as possible, so I would be on board with this.  The cards are small, but it is one more thing to have to keep up with, plus I somehow always seem to forget to put them in a baggie and end up getting them wet on Splash Mountain.  If they do introduce virtual cards, I hope they still have the physical portals to interact with -- that is what makes it so cool, that it is "real."


----------



## TheMaxRebo

twinmom13 said:


> I like to carry around as little as possible, so I would be on board with this.  The cards are small, but it is one more thing to have to keep up with, plus I somehow always seem to forget to put them in a baggie and end up getting them wet on Splash Mountain.  If they do introduce virtual cards, *I hope they still have the physical portals to interact with -- that is what makes it so cool, that it is "real."*



I agree with that - or *something* physical - like the Perry's game in World Showcase that uses a phone but then triggers physical props to move


----------



## J-Dog

NickC said:


> It's great having reservations and FP+ on our phones for reference, but anything that encourages kids to be on their electronics during vacation doesn't sound exciting to me.


Completely agree. I want my kids to be using their phones _less_, not more.


----------



## mshanson3121

BoatDriver said:


> Still think any of these recent decisions are anything but scrimping and saving every single last cent?



I think we've known it's about $ for quite awhile...


----------



## mshanson3121

Duck143 said:


> We just discovered it for our last trip May 2019 and the boys loved it.  We would run from one area of the park to another.  It was so much fun for them and didn't require standing in lines.  It was a fun thing to do later in the day or if we hopped to MK for dinner and fireworks,



We were really looking forward to trying it on our next trip


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> It might get rolled in to Genie with virtual cards instead of the physical cards.



This would be useless for us. My kids want to collect tangible things, not virtual.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Prob won't make one bit of difference, but it makes me feel better to have sent a complaint email about the loss of SOTMK.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Prob won't make one bit of difference, but it makes me feel better to have sent a complaint email about the loss of SOTMK.


SOTMK is one of those little magic touches that makes Disney Disney. It's geared for kids, it's cute, and it's free. It's a great way to avoid lines if crowds are too large, and a great way to see park details you'd miss otherwise. Very sad they continue to do away with these special things.


----------



## New Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> I saw the writing on the wall for this during our Christmas trip. It’s in the way of lines in a few spots and just doesn’t draw enough attention to give enough people something to do. My son loves it and we’ll be sad to see it go.



Well yeah if you stick something non main stream off in a corner and give it no advertising, it doesnt usually get much attention.


----------



## BoatDriver

mshanson3121 said:


> I think we've known it's about $ for quite awhile...



Many of us have, but there's still plenty of apologists floating around here.


----------



## NickC

mshanson3121 said:


> This would be useless for us. My kids want to collect tangible things, not virtual.



Yeah, virtual rewards sound pretty boring. Even Agent P lost some of the fun when we had to use our own phones. It's fun to collect little items at WDW...pressed pennies, passport stamps, etc.  We've never done SOTMK, so I can't say that I will miss it. But, I can earn 'exclusive achievements through virtual interactions' at home. Now I understand why our childhood neighbor was always yelling us to get off his lawn.


----------



## mshanson3121

NickC said:


> Yeah, virtual rewards sound pretty boring. Even Agent P lost some of the fun when we had to use our own phones. *It's fun to collect little items at WDW...pressed pennies, passport stamps, etc. * We've never done SOTMK, so I can't say that I will miss it. But, I can earn 'exclusive achievements through virtual interactions' at home. Now I understand why our childhood neighbor was always yelling us to get off his lawn.



Yes! We did pressed pennies and pin-trading for the first time last trip, and honestly, they talk about doing that more than the rides, characters etc... If you ask them about that trip, they always rush off to show you their pennies and pins and regale you with the stories of how they got this or that. It really added a new level to the trip.


----------



## NickC

Even I enjoy collecting pressed pennies more than the rides. WDW is about family time for us.


----------



## mshanson3121

NickC said:


> Even I enjoy collecting pressed pennies more than the rides. WDW is about family time for us.



Yes, same. Fun story: yesterday in an effort to get my children to "write" without complaint (homeschool), I gave them the assignment of, "Plan our next family vacation". One of the questions I asked them to consider was, "If we have to travel a long distance to our destination, would you prefer to fly or drive?" Our daughter's answer was, "Drive, so we can spend more time together". ♥

(Though admittedly a little piece of me groaned as a 4 hour flight to Florida really is more enjoyable than a 28 hour drive  )


----------



## tarak

hereforthechurros said:


> SOTMK is one of those little magic touches that makes Disney Disney. It's geared for kids, it's cute, and it's free. It's a great way to avoid lines if crowds are too large, and a great way to see park details you'd miss otherwise. Very sad they continue to do away with these special things.


I agree completely - take away all these things and you have an amusement park, not a theme park. We loved Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom.  During one trip, we specifically made time to do just that.  Our last trip was shorter and we didn't have an opportunity.  We'd have taken the time if we'd known it was going away.


----------



## hertamaniac

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, same. Fun story: yesterday in an effort to get my children to "write" without complaint (homeschool), I gave them the assignment of, "Plan our next family vacation". One of the questions I asked them to consider was, "If we have to travel a long distance to our destination, would you prefer to fly or drive?" Our daughter's answer was, "Drive, so we can spend more time together". ♥
> 
> (Though admittedly a little piece of me groaned as a 4 hour flight to Florida really is more enjoyable than a 28 hour drive  )



I've never really done the lesser known activities/attractions (like the penny squash).  I was (and still are) too enthralled with the technology of the rides.  Growing up, it was a rare treat for a child (often by myself) to fly from the NE to Florida.

In my youth, it was always a commando visit for me since my Dad "worked" every spring for MLB and didn't have time for a multi-day visit.

I find it interesting that maybe the pandemic is sort of reinvigorating other activities at WDW that wouldn't have been on the radar.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I think the no park hopping, along with no advertising, really hurt SOTMK.  When you can only go to one park per day you're not going to "waste" a park day on it.  We used to spend part of the day doing SOTMK and then hop somewhere else.  The short hours also don't help at all.  Just isn't time for it.  I also think no FP hurt it.  YOu could play while waiting for you FP but now that you have to wait in a long line for a ride, no time left.


----------



## Farro

These types of losses really make it clear that the "magic" of WDW is certainly unique to each individual. 

We didn't even know this existed, so losing this game has no impact on our magic. For example, for us part of the magic is staying at the resorts, while for others, they never stay at WDW resorts and still feel the magic.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the no park hopping, along with no advertising, really hurt SOTMK.  When you can only go to one park per day you're not going to "waste" a park day on it.  We used to spend part of the day doing SOTMK and then hop somewhere else.  The short hours also don't help at all.  Just isn't time for it.  I also think no FP hurt it.  YOu could play while waiting for you FP but now that you have to wait in a long line for a ride, no time left.



I don't disagree with any of that, but still seems odd then for them to have had it in place for up to this point, and now say it will be gone forever

Seems like not a "the current conditions are impact this so we will pause it" thing and more of a "we are evaluating things that don't have direct cash inflow impact and removing them" thing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> These types of losses really make it clear that the "magic" of WDW is certainly unique to each individual.
> 
> We didn't even know this existed, so losing this game has no impact on our magic.



right, but this is just one of the things being removed ... what if the next thing is something you care very much about but others didn't realize it existed?

It usually isn't any one thing, but a trend it may signify that is more my concern


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but this is just one of the things being removed ... what if the next thing is something you care very much about but others didn't realize it existed?
> 
> It usually isn't any one thing, but a trend it may signify that is more my concern




Then we give that sage advice that comes up regularly: "vote with your wallet."


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but this is just one of the things being removed ... what if the next thing is something you care very much about but others didn't realize it existed?
> 
> It usually isn't any one thing, but a trend it may signify that is more my concern



I never understand why people try to convince others that the magic is leaving. I get that it is for you or others and I understand/wouldn't try to convince you otherwise.

But it isn't for me, which was the point of my post, and what we find magical, I just don't see going away. Maybe because we only go every few years.

Once I posted what we found to be "magic" for us and had everyone telling me I was wrong!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Then we give that sage advice that comes up regularly: "vote with your wallet."



yup, and I think more and more people are 

we are 99% sure we are canceling our Spring vacation and I am contemplating adding a Universal segment to our scheduled October vacation

Of course just me doing that is meaningless, but as more and more people do this, and are less "loyal" to Disney it will impact them at some point


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I never understand why people try to convince others that the magic is leaving. I get that it is for you or others and I understand/wouldn't try to convince you otherwise.
> 
> But it isn't for me, which was the point of my post, and what we find magical, I just don't see going away. Maybe because we only go every few years.
> 
> Once I posted what we found to be "magic" for us and had everyone telling me I was wrong!



I am not trying to convince you it is leaving - just putting out there that if it is something you didn't know about/care about leaving of course you won't be impacted by that specific move.  But at some point their might be something that does impact you

and this does impact others and why they are feeling the way they do


----------



## SaintsManiac

TheMaxRebo said:


> yup, and I think more and more people are
> 
> we are 99% sure we are canceling our Spring vacation and I am contemplating adding a Universal segment to our scheduled October vacation
> 
> Of course just me doing that is meaningless, but as more and more people do this, and are less "loyal" to Disney it will impact them at some point




Just remember that people will always be making that first trip and they would never have known about SOTMK. And they will have a good time. 

And I love Wizarding World, but I could leave the rest of Universal. Just give me Hard Rock Hotel and WW. I'm good with that. Anyone looking for "magic" outside of those lands might be disappointed.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Just remember that people will always be making that first trip and they would never have known about SOTMK. And they will have a good time.
> 
> And I love Wizarding World, but I could leave the rest of Universal. Just give me Hard Rock Hotel and WW. I'm good with that. Anyone looking for "magic" outside of those lands might be disappointed.



I do like Seuss Landing!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I do like Seuss Landing!




It's especially cute with the Christmas decorations up!


----------



## yulilin3

I've said this many times Disney has been slowly but surely getting rid of things without replacement, parades, shows, entertainment, perks, for many many years now.
If you weren't a fan or never really did SotMK it might not seem like a big loss personally until you are at MK and those people that would've been playing SotMK are instead in line in front of you for an attraction, or food or a store.  That's the direct impact.
What makes the parks magical or worth return visits is very personal but no one can deny the impact these cuts keep having on the overall experience


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am not trying to convince you it is leaving - just putting out there that if it is something you didn't know about/care about leaving of course you won't be impacted by that specific move.  But at some point their might be something that does impact you
> 
> and this does impact others and why they are feeling the way they do



It could happen, but I doubt it.  I even adjusted to ridiculous price increases! I'm incredibly, annoyingly positive in my outlook.

You keep telling me it impacts others and I already said I get that, not even questioning it. Of course it does.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> Just remember that people will always be making that first trip and they would never have known about SOTMK. And they will have a good time.
> 
> And I love Wizarding World, but I could leave the rest of Universal. Just give me Hard Rock Hotel and WW. I'm good with that. Anyone looking for "magic" outside of those lands might be disappointed.



yeah, and I am not even proposing I will never go back to Disney again, far from it ... just that my "pull" to the parks is going down with all these changes/eliminations/etc.

also mindful I am in a bit of a punchy mood this morning because of [looks around] everything so might be coming out in my posts


----------



## fatmanatee

Not as familiar with Sorcerers but this seems like a big misfire, definitely something that would have appealed to me if it was available when I was a kid.


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> But at some point their might be something that does impact you



Almost spit my coffee with what's happened/currently happening with WDW this year.


----------



## Farro

Uh oh.... 

Just read on another site about a new survey being sent to recent guests of Animal Kingdom....part of the survey focused on Dinoland, Asia and Front of Park - asking about overall experience, cast member interaction and cleanliness. Then questions about experience on Dinosaur and Everest.

Sure hope they aren't planning on closing certain parts of parks or anything.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Uh oh....
> 
> Just read on another site about a new survey being sent to recent guests of Animal Kingdom....part of the survey focused on Dinoland, Asia and Front of Park - asking about overall experience, cast member interaction and cleanliness. Then questions about experience on Dinosaur and Everest.
> 
> Sure hope they aren't planning on closing certain parts of parks or anything.




I just read that, too. I always find the survey reports interesting.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I just read that, too. I always find the survey reports interesting.



Some of the questions were about if your experience was affected by lack of night time shows, magic hours, fast passes...maybe just gauging how everyone is feeling.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Some of the questions were about if your experience was affected by lack of night time shows, magic hours, fast passes...maybe just gauging how everyone is feeling.



I think it is more that - especially as the answers were just "positive impact", "no impact", "negative impact" ... I think they are just trying to see which elements are people feeling not having is negatively impacting the most

as to the focus on the specific areas, I think hard to conclude anything from one survey ... someone else may have gotten a survey that asked jsut about the other areas of the park just to keep the survey from being too long they may split it up a bit


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Just remember that people will always be making that first trip and they would never have known about SOTMK. And they will have a good time.
> 
> And I love Wizarding World, but I could leave the rest of Universal. Just give me Hard Rock Hotel and WW. I'm good with that. Anyone looking for "magic" outside of those lands might be disappointed.


I agree about Wizarding World (specifically Diagon Alley).  We only go to Universal for one day if we go because we pretty much only care to do the Harry Potter stuff.  We'll still ride Hulk and the Mummy but neither of those take too much time.  

We'll never ride Kong again.  I don't want to go through a haunted house before a ride and it's really just a car driving through a cylindrical screen which is technologically impressive, but still not all that great.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> These types of losses really make it clear that the "magic" of WDW is certainly unique to each individual.
> 
> We didn't even know this existed, so losing this game has no impact on our magic. For example, for us part of the magic is staying at the resorts, while for others, they never stay at WDW resorts and still feel the magic.



Touring styles at WDW evolve over time.  Most folks when they begin going to WDW are all about the rides and possibly all the M&Gs, don't do shows eat just at CS/QS and not much else.   After a while, folks are looking for other things to do - like exploring resorts and TS places, checking out the shows, doing vip tours, maybe pin trading and collecting pressed pennies, looking at festival activities and parties.  Eventually you get around to appreciating all the little things or areas in the parks that you use to ignore:  the piano player on main street, the trolley, the train and stations, various streetmosphere, the orchestra at the GF, various shows, checking out the architecture and theming, Yeeha Bob, searching for hidden mickeys, drummers and juggler and music from bands coming from Canada or the UK pavilions, hearing san - ni - ichi at pick-a-pearl in Mitsukoshi and yes - SotMK.   Do you believe that your touring style for the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 10, 20 or 30 years?  I'm here to tell you no.

A lot of stuff is gone, and possibly much gone forever before the next generation of park goers even get a chance to find and enjoy.  I don't care who here cares for what, or doesn't.  I certainly don't care for some attractions or shows that others are passionate about.  What I guess I want to say is as long as someone other than me cares for something and calls it magic - that's enough.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Touring styles at WDW evolve over time.  Most folks when they begin going to WDW are all about the rides and possibly all the M&Gs, don't do shows eat just at CS/QS and not much else.   After a while, folks are looking for other things to do - like exploring resorts and TS places, checking out the shows, doing vip tours, maybe pin trading and collecting pressed pennies, looking at festival activities and parties.  Eventually you get around to appreciating all the little things or areas in the parks that you use to ignore:  the piano player on main street, the trolley, the train and stations, various streetmosphere, the orchestra at the GF, various shows, checking out the architecture and theming, Yeeha Bob, searching for hidden mickeys, drummers and juggler and music from bands coming from Canada or the UK pavilions, hearing san - ni - ichi at pick-a-pearl in Mitsukoshi and yes - SotMK.  * Do you believe that everything you do and enjoy in the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 30 years?  I'm here to tell you no.*
> 
> A lot of stuff is gone, and possibly much gone forever before the next generation of park goers even get a chance to find and enjoy.  I don't care who here cares for what, or doesn't.  I certainly don't care for some attractions or shows that others are passionate about.  What I guess I want to say is as long as someone other than me cares for something and calls it magic - that's enough.



If the bolded question was to me specifically? I've been going to WDW as a child since before Epcot opened. I'm used to changes.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> If the bolded question was to me specifically? I've been going to WDW as a child since before Epcot opened. I'm used to changes.



I meant to say:

Do you believe that your touring style for the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 10, 20 or 30 years? 

I was editing but you caught me before I could save it.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> I meant to say:
> 
> Do you believe that your touring style for the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 10, 20 or 30 years?
> 
> I was editing but you caught me before I could save it.



Obviously it's changed since I was 10 and now I'm 47. 

Magic is still there for me!

Again, I'll never understand why people need to tell me one day I'll lose the magic when I'm not trying to convince them that's it's still there. All I said in my original post is seeing people upset about different things makes us realize everyone has their own unique magic at Disney.

Could it happen? Sure. But I'm not going to dwell on it, because why?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Obviously it's changed since I was 10 and now I'm 47.
> 
> Magic is still there for me!
> 
> Again, I'll never understand why people need to tell me one day I'll lose the magic when I'm not trying to convince them that's it's still there.
> 
> Could it happen? Sure. But I'm not going to dwell on it, because why?




Couldn't agree more. I think most of the grumbling comes from people who go much more than you or I do, but idk. I stopped following a lot of the whiners on Twitter.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> These types of losses really make it clear that the "magic" of WDW is certainly unique to each individual.
> 
> We didn't even know this existed, so losing this game has no impact on our magic. For example, for us part of the magic is staying at the resorts, while for others, they never stay at WDW resorts and still feel the magic.



We have don't SOTMK but honestly its hit or miss for us. Its fun when we think of it but the running all over the park gets exhausting. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> right, but this is just one of the things being removed ... what if the next thing is something you care very much about but others didn't realize it existed?
> 
> It usually isn't any one thing, but a trend it may signify that is more my concern



Things are always changing, some go others come in time more new things will start coming back. 



yulilin3 said:


> I've said this many times Disney has been slowly but surely getting rid of things without replacement, parades, shows, entertainment, perks, for many many years now.
> If you weren't a fan or never really did SotMK it might not seem like a big loss personally until you are at MK and those people that would've been playing SotMK are instead in line in front of you for an attraction, or food or a store.  That's the direct impact.
> What makes the parks magical or worth return visits is very personal but no one can deny the impact these cuts keep having on the overall experience



They really have. Honestly SOTMK doesn't surprise me, when it first started there were always lines at all the portals then over time it got less and less busy, half the time when we tried to do it a portal or two was even closed. It really hurt the experience for us when they closed the liberty square spot to get cards/started since it made it that much harder and more running around. We did enjoy it but for whatever reason Disney didn't really invest in it. Had they updated the villains and brought out new cards (even make the new cards ones you pay for) would have kept it fresh and alive for more.


----------



## Tandy

rpb718 said:


> I meant to say:
> 
> Do you believe that your touring style for the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 10, 20 or 30 years?
> 
> I was editing but you caught me before I could save it.


Change is one thing.. eliminations without replacement is another.  That's the bummer part. 
Every day is another elimination (attraction, event, hours, etc... )


----------



## fatmanatee

jlwhitney said:


> They really have. Honestly SOTMK doesn't surprise me, when it first started there were always lines at all the portals then over time it got less and less busy, half the time when we tried to do it a portal or two was even closed. It really hurt the experience for us when they closed the liberty square spot to get cards/started since it made it that much harder and more running around. We did enjoy it but for whatever reason Disney didn't really invest in it. Had they updated the villains and brought out new cards (even make the new cards ones you pay for) would have kept it fresh and alive for more.



This is something I was wondering about... it would definitely make sense to do something new with it, given the fact that it's 8-9 years old. I think there's room to grow this further but it sounds like the two possibilities are that 1. they don't refresh it at all, it's done or (optimistically) 2. they shift to digital only for a refresh, which kills a major part of the appeal for this (the card collecting).


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Obviously it's changed since I was 10 and now I'm 47.
> 
> Magic is still there for me!
> 
> Again, I'll never understand why people need to tell me one day I'll lose the magic when I'm not trying to convince them that's it's still there. All I said in my original post is seeing people upset about different things makes us realize everyone has their own unique magic at Disney.
> 
> Could it happen? Sure. But I'm not going to dwell on it, because why?



I don't see anyone saying you'll eventually lose the magic.  And I'm just saying that your perception of what makes the magic will evolve over time.

You're still a youngling.  Poo-pooing other's loss of an element of WDW that contributed to their perception of magic is not the way forward.

I won't get into my age, but unless someone has had a recent birthday I believe I will be twice the age of Mit88 this year.

P.S. I like Seuss Landing too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Someone in one of my trusted Facebook groups got a survey all about the dining plan and the free dining plan promo. Not sure if that’s been reported yet!


----------



## Sarahslay

rpb718 said:


> Touring styles at WDW evolve over time.  Most folks when they begin going to WDW are all about the rides and possibly all the M&Gs, don't do shows eat just at CS/QS and not much else.   After a while, folks are looking for other things to do - like exploring resorts and TS places, checking out the shows, doing vip tours, maybe pin trading and collecting pressed pennies, looking at festival activities and parties.  Eventually you get around to appreciating all the little things or areas in the parks that you use to ignore:  the piano player on main street, the trolley, the train and stations, various streetmosphere, the orchestra at the GF, various shows, checking out the architecture and theming, Yeeha Bob, searching for hidden mickeys, drummers and juggler and music from bands coming from Canada or the UK pavilions, hearing san - ni - ichi at pick-a-pearl in Mitsukoshi and yes - SotMK.   Do you believe that your touring style for the parks and resorts now will be the exactly the same in 10, 20 or 30 years?  I'm here to tell you no.
> 
> A lot of stuff is gone, and possibly much gone forever before the next generation of park goers even get a chance to find and enjoy.  I don't care who here cares for what, or doesn't.  I certainly don't care for some attractions or shows that others are passionate about.  What I guess I want to say is as long as someone other than me cares for something and calls it magic - that's enough.


I think their point was missed, they said it shows how every persons idea of "magic" in the park is different. How each person experiences the park,and what they enjoy, is unique. Disney will continue to evolve and change, and maybe they'll replace SotMK with something even more awesome. I admit we never played it, we knew of it but my girls weren't interested (and as a solo adult on my many solo trips it didn't appeal to me), but I understand how it was amazing for many people. At Christmas we kept coming across one family trying to play at different points of the day and every time they were having problems with it. The dad said at one point "we've never had this be so buggy before, maybe we should try again later..." as they struggled to get it to recognize their card. It was probably at leaset due for a face lift. I know for a fact I tour differently than I did even a year ago, and obviously none of us know how our tastes will change over the next decade or so, and the "point" of your post is really confusing and disorienting to say the least.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> I don't see anyone saying you'll eventually lose the magic.  And I'm just saying that your perception of what makes the magic will evolve over time.
> 
> You're still a youngling.  Poo-pooing other's loss of an element of WDW that contributed to their perception of magic is not the way forward.
> 
> I won't get into my age, but unless someone has had a recent birthday I believe I will be twice the age of Mit88 this year.
> 
> P.S. I like Seuss Landing too.



I'm not poo pooing.  Show me where I did because now I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## osufeth24

Anyways.. 

Anyone wanna join me and police me as I go to the art festival at Epcot so I don't spend all my savings account on Disney art?


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I'm not poo pooing.  Show me where I did because now I'm getting annoyed.



I probably read too much into it, but while others may have posted about their sense of loss you felt the need to post something along the lines of not affecting your magic which seemed dismissive in tone.  I mean why post about something that really doesn't affect you at all - let the folks who care about it post.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> I probably read too much into it, but while others may have posted about their sense of loss you felt the need to post something along the lines of not affecting your magic which seemed dismissive in tone.  I mean why post about something that really doesn't affect you at all - let the folks who care about it post.



I guess you just answered my question before. Only those who care are allowed to post? How is that fair?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Prob won't make one bit of difference, but it makes me feel better to have sent a complaint email about the loss of SOTMK.


It could help if they had a lot of complaints......also doesnt hurt to use Twitter as that is a public complaint and they dont like those at all


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Anyways..
> 
> Anyone wanna join me and police me as I go to the art festival at Epcot so I don't spend all my savings account on Disney art?



That was definitely a concern I had when I went last year.  Pretty proud of myself to keep it to two pieces


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> I probably read too much into it, but while others may have posted about their sense of loss you felt the need to post something along the lines of not affecting your magic which seemed dismissive in tone.  I mean why post about something that really doesn't affect you at all - let the folks who care about it post.



You'll need to read my posts again because you still got it wrong. And I think your post is pompous in tone.
So now we tell people on this board when they can and can't post? If people didn't post about things that didn't always affect them, there would be no posts.

Geezus, I'm peeved. Crap like this makes it feel much less welcoming on the boards lately. As if there is a core group that deems when other posters should be allowed to post their opinion.

But let's move on and I'll pretend I didn't read your posts.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> That was definitely a concern I had when I went last year.  Pretty proud of myself to keep it to two pieces



Last year there were pieces I really wanted, and even my Dad, who was with me, offered to buy it as a bday gift, but I declined.  Regretted it til about 2 months ago when I found a really cool Haunted Mansion and Beauty in the Beast piece at Art of Disney in DS

I'm moving into a newly built townhome that I bought in a month, so now I want all the disney art to fill it up


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Any suggestions on who to ask about a magic band order?  I got an email mine shipped but the tracking seems stuck this is what i get when I track it..

*Status*
*On Its Way to USPS*
December 31, 2020 at 5:46 pm
Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
DAVENPORT, FL 33897


----------



## skeeter31

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Any suggestions on who to ask about a magic band order?  I got an email mine shipped but the tracking seems stuck this is what i get when I track it..
> 
> *Status*
> *On Its Way to USPS*
> December 31, 2020 at 5:46 pm
> Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
> DAVENPORT, FL 33897


It’s happening with tons of magicband orders, and tons of USPS shipments all over the country. Unfortunately you have to wait it out. If you don’t have them by the time you arrive at the resort, go to the front desk.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Any suggestions on who to ask about a magic band order?  I got an email mine shipped but the tracking seems stuck this is what i get when I track it..
> 
> *Status*
> *On Its Way to USPS*
> December 31, 2020 at 5:46 pm
> Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
> DAVENPORT, FL 33897



honestly shipping in general is problematic right now.  My wife's job is shipping stuff from home constantly and things are taking waaaay longer than normal to ship and often are like what you have here with the item just sitting somewhere

if you dont' get it in time you should be able to get gray ones at the front desk when you check in


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

skeeter31 said:


> It’s happening with tons of magicband orders, and tons of USPS shipments all over the country. Unfortunately you have to wait it out. If you don’t have them by the time you arrive at the resort, go to the front desk.



Thanks, I'll try to be patient!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Via WDW Prep Instagram


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hours were updated through March 27 I believe.


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> I mean why post about something that really doesn't affect you at all - let the folks who care about it post.



Not my argument, but... I gotta say this.... have you been around for the last 3000+ pages? LOL. This entire thread is thousands of pages of us all discussing back and forth what we think about various things, whether they affect us directly or not, with a tiny smattering of news thrown in here and there


----------



## SMRT-1

mshanson3121 said:


> Not my argument, but... I gotta say this.... have you been around for the last 3000+ pages? LOL. This entire thread is thousands of pages of us all discussing back and forth what we think about various things, whether they affect us directly or not, with a tiny smattering of news thrown in here and there


There's news in this thread?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Have there been any updates to feature pool hours or are they all 10-10 still?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

SaintsManiac said:


> Via WDW Prep Instagram
> 
> View attachment 548866



I'm hoping they continue to extend. We had plenty of time back in Sept w/ shortened park hours at one park per day but with the return of hopping it would be nice to have more time for our trip in March.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rpb718 said:


> I mean why post about something that really doesn't affect you at all - let the folks who care about it post.



Do you really want this to be an echo chamber of only the same opinions and perspectives?

This whole “don’t share your thoughts if it doesn’t affect you” thing pops up on here from time to time and really gets old.


----------



## Farro

GOTG cars on the move!!! (read on wdwmagic and other places)


----------



## mshanson3121

Farro said:


> GOTG cars on the move!!! (read on wdwmagic and other places)
> 
> View attachment 548878



What is the anticipated "finished" date for this ridE?


----------



## Mit88

Farro said:


> GOTG cars on the move!!! (read on wdwmagic and other places)
> 
> View attachment 548878



I guess they can’t plexiglass them off property. Weird they’re at the point of bringing in ride vehicles, but the ride won’t be open for another 12-20 months.


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> What is the anticipated "finished" date for this ridE?


It was not included on the Disney press release as opening in 2021, so we’re assuming it’s going to open in 2022.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Catching up on the last 4 pages or so, I was subtly reminded quite a few times that rteetz is on vacation .


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Catching up on the last 4 pages or so, I was subtly reminded quite a few times that rteetz is on vacation .





It was handled and it's over.


----------



## Tiggr88

Eric Smith said:


> Well yeah, they're selling those wands for about $50 each.



I think there is a difference between HP wands and the Disney. Universal was selling a ton of them for only a few dollars less before they were interactive. I know I ended up buying each of my kids one when we first went before there were any interactive elements. When Hogsmeade first opened, Ollivander's annex often had a longer wait than FJ. Even if they took away the "magic", they'd still sell a ton. The Ollivander experience and the ability to buy the character's (and other) wands would still be a draw.

The last time I went to Universal, many of the effects didn't seem to be working. In a nod to their own cost-cutting, they didn't have any of the Hogwart's students out to help us muggles like in year's past either. Hard to tell if it was muggle incompetence or "dark magic" preventing them from working. Since I didn't see any one else getting them to work, I'm going with dark magic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> It was handled and it's over.



Yeesh, sorry.

Just poking a little fun at the off topic tangents that are inevitable when rteetz is busy. Wasn’t the first and won’t be the last I’m sure. Did not intend to offend or single anyone out .


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeesh, sorry.
> 
> Just poking a little fun at the off topic tangents that are inevitable when rteetz is busy. Wasn’t the first and won’t be the last I’m sure. Did not intend to offend or single anyone out .


FWIW, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Catching up on the last 4 pages or so, I was subtly reminded quite a few times that rteetz is on vacation .



He seems to take vacations at the perfect times. Early November 2020. And this week. Though, as far as I’ve seen it’s been pretty civil in here. No one on DISboards deserves a put-the-phone-down-and-relax vacation like rteetz does.


----------



## rpb718

Sorry, I was in a melancholy mood earlier after reading the article about the NJ Rep down on his hands and knees picking up garbage at the Capital.  I'm better now.  I have no hard feelings and can often misinterpret posts.  I hadn't yet played SotMK but have some cards and did watch some folks play on my last visit and thought that would be cool to try sometime.  Not the first time I saw something at WDW and said I'd get to it at some future visit and then it was gone.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Sorry, I was in a melancholy mood earlier after reading the article about the NJ Rep down on his hands and knees picking up garbage at the Capital.  I'm better now.  I have no hard feelings and can often misinterpret posts.  I hadn't yet played SotMK but have some cards and did watch some folks play on my last visit and thought that would be cool to try sometime.  Not the first time I saw something at WDW and said I'd get to it at some future visit and then it was gone.



It has been a rough week all around. Sometimes it comes through here because we are like family and it’s our safe space.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Sorry, I was in a melancholy mood earlier after reading the article about the NJ Rep down on his hands and knees picking up garbage at the Capital.  I'm better now.  I have no hard feelings and can often misinterpret posts.  I hadn't yet played SotMK but have some cards and did watch some folks play on my last visit and thought that would be cool to try sometime.  Not the first time I saw something at WDW and said I'd get to it at some future visit and then it was gone.



We are all adults. We disagree,  we discuss, we move on!  And most importantly, no hard feelings.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347677512298622977


----------



## rpb718

Agreed, you don't get to my age - which I call the new 40s - without a sense of humor and patience and tolerance.  But there are just some days I really need the PeopleMover - and that came this week.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347677512298622977



Oh dang, I live there


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> Oh dang, I live there



How's your resume - up to date?


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347677512298622977



Now bring D23 to Orlando. Actually it gives me a reason every other year to go to the California parks, so maybe keep it there


----------



## osufeth24

rpb718 said:


> How's your resume - up to date?



Haha, I'm already working at my dream company.   Just gotta work my up though


----------



## Farro

osufeth24 said:


> Haha, I'm already working at my dream company.   Just gotta work my up though



Gideon's????


----------



## osufeth24

Farro said:


> Gideon's????



Think I'd rather be a frequent customer there than an employee lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SaintsManiac said:


> It has been a rough week all around. Sometimes it comes through here because we are like family and it’s our safe space.



Yeah, this week has been a really long year


----------



## SMRT-1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, this week has been a really long year


As someone elsewhere on the InterWebz put it...

"I'd like to cancel my subscription to 2021. I've experienced the free 7-day trial, and I'm not interested."


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347677512298622977



Not the first company to move offices out of CA and they won't be the last.  CA is in a rough state right now with COVID, and they'll end up being in a rough state money-wise post-COVID. 

If they can cut a sweet deal with the state, this could end up saving TWDC money better used by the parks (I'm looking at you EPCOT) and more CMs.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Oh dang, I live there


Congrats if you own!

RIP if you rent.


----------



## osufeth24

gottalovepluto said:


> Congrats if you own!
> 
> RIP if you rent.



Rent now, own a month from now


----------



## Lewisc

[QUOTE="rpb718, post: 62586571, ]

If they can cut a sweet deal with the state, this could end up saving TWDC money better used by the parks (I'm looking at you EPCOT) and more CMs.
[/QUOTE]
Or increase executive pay and corporate dividends.


----------



## mshanson3121

SMRT-1 said:


> As someone elsewhere on the InterWebz put it...
> 
> "I'd like to cancel my subscription to 2021. I've experienced the free 7-day trial, and I'm not interested."


----------



## andyman8

figmentfinesse said:


> Have there been any updates to feature pool hours or are they all 10-10 still?


Generally speaking, yes 10-10 are still the hours. There are some exceptions (NYE, particularly cold days, etc..) but generally 10a-10p.


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347677512298622977


I think this is being overstated a bit by the OBJ. We all must remember they were created to essentially promote Orlando as a thriving business center, not just a tourism center.

As far as I know, this would be just a few more units of DPEP (units they’ve wanted to move since Consumer Products and Walt Disney P&R merged) but mostly a consolidation of various other DPEP units that are dispersed throughout Central Florida (like DRC, DCL, DVC, PEO, and other corporate offices). Basically TDO would be “regional” DPEP management (i.e. WDW operations) while Lake Nona would be a chunk of corporate DPEP corporate management.

I’m not super privy to these discussions but I do know that they’ve been actively in discussions about this for at least five years (it’s been kind of an open secret amongst developers in that area of Orlando). In fact, they were targeted with one of the initial pitches for the Lake Nona “master plan” back in 2005 (I think it was then). They’ve been thin on office space at GC3 for quite some time.

So the fact that they didn’t just scrap this since most of their workforce in these departments is working remotely is noteworthy and was likely influenced by the ongoing CA problems, but I’d hesitate to say this is Disney really “sticking” it to California, but they might try to spin in that way (in the same way they’ve tirelessly mentioned the Governor in every press release about jobs and cuts).


----------



## osufeth24

andyman8 said:


> Generally speaking, yes 10-10 are still the hours. There are some exceptions (NYE, particularly cold days, etc..) but generally 10a-10p.
> 
> I think this is being overstated a bit by the OBJ. We all must remember they were created to essentially promote Orlando as a thriving business center, not just a tourism center.
> 
> As far as I know, this would be just a few more units of DPEP (units they’ve wanted to move since Consumer Products and Walt Disney P&R merged) but mostly a consolidation of various other DPEP units that are dispersed throughout Central Florida (like DRC, DCL, DVC, PEO, and other corporate offices). Basically TDO would be “regional” DPEP management (i.e. WDW operations) while Lake Nona would be a chunk of corporate DPEP corporate management.
> 
> I’m not super privy to these discussions but I do know that they’ve been actively in discussions about this for at least five years (it’s been kind of an open secret amongst developers in that area of Orlando). In fact, they were targeted with one of the initial pitches for the Lake Nona “master plan” back in 2005 (I think it was then). They’ve been thin on office space at GC3 for quite some time.
> 
> So the fact that they didn’t just scrap this since most of their workforce in these departments is working remotely is noteworthy and was likely influenced by the ongoing CA problems, but I’d hesitate to say this is Disney really “sticking” it to California, but they might try to spin in that way (in the same way they’ve tirelessly mentioned the Governor in every press release about jobs and cuts).



I have no idea what most of that means,  that's a lot of acronyms lol


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/all-...-park-receive-extended-hours-in-late-january/


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/all-...-park-receive-extended-hours-in-late-january/



So far still the standard changes.  How are the park crowds?


----------



## hertamaniac

If they do decide to transplant the employees from CA to FL, I do wonder if the salary will reflect FL wages.  I think it's fair to say that the disparity is significant.

It certainly was "sticker shock" when I moved to FL nearly two decades ago.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Any suggestions on who to ask about a magic band order?  I got an email mine shipped but the tracking seems stuck this is what i get when I track it..
> 
> *Status*
> *On Its Way to USPS*
> December 31, 2020 at 5:46 pm
> Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
> DAVENPORT, FL 33897



There was great meme going around the web about USPS tracking over Christmas, I can't share it directly because it has profanity but it goes something like..

USPS tracking
1) Package left facility
2) We have no freaking idea
3) Arrived

   I know I experienced this during the holidays with USPS tracking so keep your toes crossed, I bet it comes!


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> I'd like to think that no one thought everything would be back to normal, no virus, no nothing, etc just because the calendar changed
> 
> I do think people were looking to getting to 2021 as bring more hopeful as there were better days ahead, etc - so at least can feel more positive about things even if no direct change to how one has to live
> 
> So with how bad this past week has been I think people feel that sense of hope was crushed (at least for a while) - so quickly went to feeling more hopeful to feeling worse



Ya. I know personally its looking at 2021 as a whole and just just the next day. Like you said being more hopeful. I still remain, but it's gonna be more in the 2nd half is when we'll start seeing actual change i think


----------



## disneyfan150

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Any suggestions on who to ask about a magic band order?  I got an email mine shipped but the tracking seems stuck this is what i get when I track it..
> 
> *Status*
> *On Its Way to USPS*
> December 31, 2020 at 5:46 pm
> Picked Up by Shipping Partner, USPS Awaiting Item
> DAVENPORT, FL 33897


I am glad that you asked this question.  I got the same message a couple days ago and have heard nothing since that time.  Glad to know it is not just me.  FWIW it was DD's birthday this week and her usual birthday cards took MUCH more time than usual to arrive from relatives.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

To me 2020  seemed so hopeful for the cruise lines after the no sail order lifted and now on the flip side of the New Year it's kinda like...wait, why did anyone think cruises could go? I heard some cancellation are starting to come down that stretch till May.   Now it seems like the second half of 2021 is the soonest (albeit maybe some test cruises before then.)

So I am still hopeful, just not immediately.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> For the sake of humanity, I really hope the majority of people that are already complaining about 2021 (and I’m not speaking about here, but just the internet in general) and thinking at the stroke of midnight on Jan 1st that life would be looking to be getting back to normal, are playing into the bit. Life doesn’t magically get better overnight in regular times.



I just chuckle at it and think we are all trying to find humor in dark times.

Honestly I count my years by the school calendar.


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> I have no idea what most of that means,  that's a lot of acronyms lol


OBJ - Orlando Business Journal
DPEP - Disney Parks, Experiences, and Products
DRC - Disney Reservation Center
Walt Disney P&R - Walt Disney Parks and Resorts
PEO - Park Event Operations
GC3 - Grand Central Creative Campus (where DPEP corporate offices, WDI, and other Disney units are headquartered in California)
TDO - Team Disney Orlando (WDW corporate offices across the street from Disney Springs)

Does that help?


----------



## Katrina Y

I have a quick question because I have read conflicting information about park hopping. If you hop from your first place and decide to return back to it later, are you guaranteed reentry? I have heard this answered both ways. DBF just wrote that a cast member told them you can only return if there is availability and you are not guaranteed reentry. Others have said you are guaranteed. Which is true?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Katrina Y said:


> I have a quick question because I have read conflicting information about park hopping. If you hop from your first place and decide to return back to it later, are you guaranteed reentry? I have heard this answered both ways. DBF just wrote that a cast member told them you can only return if there is availability and you are not guaranteed reentry. Others have said you are guaranteed. Which is true?



I have only seen that yes, you can return to the original park you reserved that day.


----------



## osufeth24

You can always return to the park you have a res for


----------



## Disdreamprincess

About dining reservations that are past park closing time. e.g. CRT 7.50pm w/ MK closing at 7pm. Would we have to enter the park before closing? Can we show up at 7.30pm at the turnstile?


----------



## skeeter31

Disdreamprincess said:


> About dining reservations that are past park closing time. e.g. CRT 7.50pm w/ MK closing at 7pm. Would we have to enter the park before closing? Can we show up at 7.30pm at the turnstile?


Yeah, you would still have to enter the park prior to park closing. They’re not going to admit you into a park after it’s closed, as ADRs don’t guarantee you park entry.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

skeeter31 said:


> Yeah, you would still have to enter the park prior to park closing. They’re not going to admit you into a park after it’s closed, as ADRs don’t guarantee you park entry.



Are reservations going that late past park close? I thought last seatings were right at park closing time but I could be wrong.


----------



## skeeter31

butterscotchcollins said:


> Are reservations going that late past park close? I thought last seatings were right at park closing time but I could be wrong.


There are reservations after park close for certain restaurants like CRT and Oga’s. But also a lot of time the park hours get extended once the date actually gets there.


----------



## cindianne320

Disdreamprincess said:


> About dining reservations that are past park closing time. e.g. CRT 7.50pm w/ MK closing at 7pm. Would we have to enter the park before closing? Can we show up at 7.30pm at the turnstile?



Yes, but it would still eat up a Day of your park ticket, unless you are an AP/have Park Hopper.


----------



## SMRT-1

cindianne320 said:


> Yes, but it would still eat up a Day of your park ticket, unless you are an AP.


Or have park hoppers.


----------



## Farro

I have absolutely nothing to say except that I hope Disney finds a way to have the Halloween party this year becuase the 3 to 4 of us attending the party have the greatest plans to dress as Heffalumps and Woozles! Our little trunks can go right over our masks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> I have absolutely nothing to say except that I hope Disney finds a way to have the Halloween party this year becuase the 3 to 4 of us attending the party have the greatest plans to dress as Heffalumps and Woozles! Our little trunks can go right over our masks!



Well, this past year they did let adults wear costumes to the park during the day during Halloween Season so even if no party you could execute your plan 

Though with how much $ Disney makes off the parties I gotta think they will really try to have them this year


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Well, this past year they did let adults wear costumes to the park during the day during Halloween Season so even if no party you could execute your plan
> 
> Though with how much $ Disney makes off the parties I gotta think they will really try to have them this year



....and now I'm already buying a brightly colored polka dot dress!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I also think there will be Halloween parties, but I think they'll start them in September and I think the attendance cap will be smaller. Price probably higher, too.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I also think there will be Halloween parties, but I think they'll start them in September and I think the attendance cap will be smaller. Price probably higher, too.



I'm in!    I have a credit set aside for the sole purpose of purchasing any party or extra magic hours at night tickets!


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

osufeth24 said:


> Anyways..
> 
> Anyone wanna join me and police me as I go to the art festival at Epcot so I don't spend all my savings account on Disney art?


We went yesterday. Now have enough art for one bathroom, our living room, and bedroom. And need to figure out where to put all the HM pieces. I've never been to FOTA before, so I don't know how watered down it is this year compared to the past, but so far it's my fave EPCOT festival.


----------



## Mit88

Parties will almost certainly happen this year. They’ve had enough time to create alternative plans to do them with restrictions, if need be. Will everything that was available in 2019 and before be there? Maybe not. But I’m sure they’ll have them with a little extra something that you wouldn’t get on a non-party day. Maybe they’ll finally bring back exclusivity to the party’s. I still like to go, but waiting 4.5 hours to meet Jack and Sally shouldn’t be happening when you’re paying extra for the event.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/libe...0OkHvIZBJc6hxDjp0zlJi2vFMgoZ9EShlycyVzu9Y-55A


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We went yesterday. Now have enough art for one bathroom, our living room, and bedroom. And need to figure out where to put all the HM pieces. I've never been to FOTA before, so I don't know how watered down it is this year compared to the past, but so far it's my fave EPCOT festival.



From what I can see it looks pretty much of the same scale as past years ... One difference is less outside performers - like they had Broadway performers at the American Gardens theater past year and this year have Voices of Liberty


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Parties will almost certainly happen this year. They’ve had enough time to create alternative plans to do them with restrictions, if need be. Will everything that was available in 2019 and before be there? Maybe not. But I’m sure they’ll have them with a little extra something that you wouldn’t get on a non-party day. Maybe they’ll finally bring back exclusivity to the party’s. I still like to go, but waiting 4.5 hours to meet Jack and Sally shouldn’t be happening when you’re paying extra for the event.



It’s such a good opportunity for them to improve the parties. I hope they take it.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> Parties will almost certainly happen this year. They’ve had enough time to create alternative plans to do them with restrictions, if need be. Will everything that was available in 2019 and before be there? Maybe not. But I’m sure they’ll have them with a little extra something that you wouldn’t get on a non-party day. Maybe they’ll finally bring back exclusivity to the party’s. I still like to go, but waiting 4.5 hours to meet Jack and Sally shouldn’t be happening when you’re paying extra for the event.





SaintsManiac said:


> It’s such a good opportunity for them to improve the parties. I hope they take it.



Yeah the character lines are insane. Luckily we've lucked out with good spots for the parade - once in Frontierland and once right in front of Starbucks.

Mostly we cruise through the candy lines and ride the rides. Last party we went was 2017, end of October and we didn't encounter any lines for rides, so that was awesome. We did get in line for pictures with Pirate Goofy, no one was waiting! We also did some Magic Shots. 
Such a great night!


----------



## osufeth24

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We went yesterday. Now have enough art for one bathroom, our living room, and bedroom. And need to figure out where to put all the HM pieces. I've never been to FOTA before, so I don't know how watered down it is this year compared to the past, but so far it's my fave EPCOT festival.



Save some for the rest of us!


----------



## osufeth24

Here at Epcot to hopefully not buy all of the art 

Parking was a huge pain this morning. For whatever reason they had us park all the way at the end parking lot (imagine). And was filling in all spots pretty quickly


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Should I be worried at all about things closing down for my trip to Disney around Feb 3rd - Feb 9th due to rising pandemic numbers?


----------



## Eeyore daily

WorldOfPooh said:


> Should I be worried at all about things closing down for my trip to Disney around Feb 3rd - Feb 9th due to rising pandemic numbers?


I doubt it.  It's Florida..


----------



## gottalovepluto

WorldOfPooh said:


> Should I be worried at all about things closing down for my trip to Disney around Feb 3rd - Feb 9th due to rising pandemic numbers?


Will FL close it? IMHO no. Will the Feds with a new sheriff in town? Unlikely as that could get messy politically but imho not completely impossible they do something that mucks up traveling for fun.

Have a plan if it’s closed and have a plan if it’s open but you’re banned from traveling due to illness or quarantine. That second one is *much* more likely than the first scenario. There have been reported cases of people who travel despite being quarantined due to close contact COVID exposure- or who literally test positive for COVID right before the trip- taking there trips anyway. Have a plan of how to cancel everything in case that scenario ends up being you.


----------



## SaintsManiac

WorldOfPooh said:


> Should I be worried at all about things closing down for my trip to Disney around Feb 3rd - Feb 9th due to rising pandemic numbers?



No


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/libe...0OkHvIZBJc6hxDjp0zlJi2vFMgoZ9EShlycyVzu9Y-55A


Wasn’t it closed for an extended time for refurbishment not long ago?


----------



## osufeth24

I'm at 4 pieces.

I really don't like the crowding at the tents and at the showcase. They don't do the greatest. People on top of each other trying to grab paintings


----------



## yulilin3

Brianstl said:


> Wasn’t it closed for an extended time for refurbishment not long ago?


Yeah when they installed all the new seating.  This is weird, unless it's something to do with putting an actual roof over it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> I'm at 4 pieces.
> 
> I really don't like the crowding at the tents and at the showcase. They don't do the greatest. People on top of each other trying to grab paintings



So is 4 more or less than you thought you would be at by now?

Oh, and is there an "official" print for this year? One highlight from last year was talking to the artist who painted the official print (and getting a signed copy of it)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah when they installed all the new seating.  This is weird, unless it's something to do with putting an actual roof over it



I thought so as well ... Maybe putting in more food options/service space?


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> So is 4 more or less than you thought you would be at by now?
> 
> Oh, and is there an "official" print for this year? One highlight from last year was talking to the artist who painted the official print (and getting a signed copy of it)


Haha probably more. In all honesty, I thought it was gonna be 1.

But then I saw the marvel tent. I'd buy the whole tent if I had the money. But bought only 2 things. An awesome captain American vs iron man canvas. And the print of all the avengers looking down on a typewriter sad over Stan Lee's passing. Paper coming out of the typewriter has a hologram of his face and says "enough said" on it. It's really awesome. 

Then purchased a cool print of beauty in the beast. It's almost like the whole plot in a painting. The artist was there and signed it. Then purchased a painting of mickey mouse with a tower of terror theme. Artist was there as well. 

I was gonna buy a haunted mansion and tower of terror print from another guy, but he was kind of a jerk to me (he got all mad at me for having my phone out thinking I was taking pictures) , so I didn't buy anything


----------



## osufeth24

Don't know if mentioned, but first time I've seen this. Tomorrow land terrace has a couple of foods from Columbia harbor house


----------



## osufeth24

Just bought 2 more pieces. What's wrong with me


----------



## rpb718

osufeth24 said:


> Just bought 2 more pieces. What's wrong with me



I was thinking the same.  Only 6 pieces in 6 hours - you'll never break the record at that pace.


----------



## Yooperroo

We are going this week and it will be our first time at the festival. Based on the posts here I've already warned my husband that we will be coming home with a lot of art  I'm so excited!


----------



## dischris11

Hey Everyone. We are looking at finally replanning our trip from June 2020 to Halloween 2021. What do your crystal balls say about Jambo House AKL being open again by that time? And do you think the Mickey Halloween party will be back? I know these are all guesses but I'm not up to date on what the rumors are. Thanks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

dischris11 said:


> Hey Everyone. We are looking at finally replanning our trip from June 2020 to Halloween 2021. What do your crystal balls say about Jambo House AKL being open again by that time? And do you think the Mickey Halloween party will be back? I know these are all guesses but I'm not up to date on what the rumors are. Thanks.



It would just be guessing.  I would like to think that most things would be reopened/back in some form by Oct 2021. Doesn't mean won't still be restrictions or some limited offerings but largely "back"

As to parties, I think they will be back in some form as just too much $ for Disney.  Maybe with reduced capacity and increased cost


----------



## rpb718

dischris11 said:


> Hey Everyone. We are looking at finally replanning our trip from June 2020 to Halloween 2021. What do your crystal balls say about Jambo House AKL being open again by that time? And do you think the Mickey Halloween party will be back? I know these are all guesses but I'm not up to date on what the rumors are. Thanks.



I can't speak to Jambo, but I would hope most WDW resorts would be open before the end of this year.  Unless they are having a real bad time filling up the current ones as well as those they already scheduled to to open this year, in which case they could very well hold back opening the rest.

Some here feel parties will be back in some limited form by the fall with possibly reduced capacity.   What they include and how much they would cost won't be known for a long long long time.  No one is even sure if MNSSHP will be the first party to come back or does WDW wait until MVMCP to start parties back up.  These are questions that I'm sure will pop up weekly somewhere on the boards.


----------



## gottalovepluto

dischris11 said:


> Hey Everyone. We are looking at finally replanning our trip from June 2020 to Halloween 2021. What do your crystal balls say about Jambo House AKL being open again by that time? And do you think the Mickey Halloween party will be back? I know these are all guesses but I'm not up to date on what the rumors are. Thanks.


Imho yes party, no Jambo.


----------



## osufeth24

3 of them signed by the artist right there


----------



## marinejjh

osufeth24 said:


> I'm at 4 pieces.
> 
> I really don't like the crowding at the tents and at the showcase. They don't do the greatest. People on top of each other trying to grab paintings


I tried saying that on Friday and nobody believed what I was saying. It's a joke what Disney does everywhere else and then allows Epcot to look like that just because of an art show. Disney should be ashamed and my family won't make another trip until all the crazy Disney theater is over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> View attachment 549403View attachment 549404View attachment 549406
> 
> 3 of them signed by the artist right there



I very much like that BatB one!


----------



## osufeth24

marinejjh said:


> I tried saying that on Friday and nobody believed what I was saying. It's a joke what Disney does everywhere else and then allows Epcot to look like that just because of an art show. Disney should be ashamed and my family won't make another trip until all the crazy Disney theater is over.


Eh, I mean it wasn't that bad. And was only in a few spots. They kept people out of the tents if it got too much. They do a pretty great job overall


----------



## rpb718

While WDW can restrict capacity in the tents, they cannot control everyone in the tent if they all go to the same spot.  I do not blame WDW for that.  I blame the people in the tent that can't wait for someone to move out of one area before they swoop in. It's the same in the stores.


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> I very much like that BatB one!


Ya thought that was real neat. The artist was really nice to talk to as well. Super friendly 

My favorite is the avengers mourning Stan Lee. I really want the framed full size of it but it was almost 2k!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/room...-contemporary-resort-beginning-in-april-2021/


----------



## Eric Smith

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/room...-contemporary-resort-beginning-in-april-2021/


Do you think they're doing this because hotel occupancy is low right now and it's a good time to take rooms out of inventory without really costing the company money?


----------



## yulilin3

This is interesting 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348648970768232449


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> Do you think they're doing this because hotel occupancy is low right now and it's a good time to take rooms out of inventory without really costing the company money?



Yep


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> Do you think they're doing this because hotel occupancy is low right now and it's a good time to take rooms out of inventory without really costing the company money?


Yes


----------



## NickC

This is tough. I want to dislike the Contemporary/Incredibles theme because I don't really like the idea of using IP as theming on... well, anything. However, it is very well done. I know that is an old picture, but the concept is neat. I'm still voting 'no' if WDW ever asks me, but I suppose I can still stay there.


----------



## Brianstl

yulilin3 said:


> This is interesting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348648970768232449


Could this just be a rebranding of the Key to the Kingdom card?


----------



## FinnsMom7

rpb718 said:


> While WDW can restrict capacity in the tents, they cannot control everyone in the tent if they all go to the same spot.  I do not blame WDW for that.  I blame the people in the tent that can't wait for someone to move out of one area before they swoop in. It's the same in the stores.


And let's be real, before COVID people should have had better awareness of this/manners - it's always eye opening when people are in a magical place on vacation how they act - but that happens outside of Disney also/


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Brianstl said:


> Could this just be a rebranding of the Key to the Kingdom card?


Not sure how the coding works, but I was thinking more of a "pass" on your Apple or Android Wallet, so that the MDE app didn't need to be open in order to leverage bluetooth.

It would be awesome to have this on Apple, Samsung, and Garmin watches, too, in order to keep the phone in the pocket (and preserve a little battery).


----------



## twinmom13

The reference to FastPass+ is particularly intriguing. Not so dead after all?


----------



## Brianstl

sullivan.kscott said:


> Not sure how the coding works, but I was thinking more of a "pass" on your Apple or Android Wallet, so that the MDE app didn't need to be open in order to leverage bluetooth.
> 
> It would be awesome to have this on Apple, Samsung, and Garmin watches, too, in order to keep the phone in the pocket (and preserve a little battery).


I think you are probably on target here.


----------



## mshanson3121

osufeth24 said:


> View attachment 549403View attachment 549404View attachment 549406
> 
> 3 of them signed by the artist right there



OMG. My son would kill that for villains one!


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Ya thought that was real neat. The artist was really nice to talk to as well. Super friendly
> 
> My favorite is the avengers mourning Stan Lee. I really want the framed full size of it but it was almost 2k!



That’s one of the coolest Stan Lee related prints I’ve ever seen. I’m severely jealous


----------



## SaintsManiac

twinmom13 said:


> The reference to FastPass+ is particularly intriguing. Not so dead after all?




I wouldn't put too much on to that. Knowing Disney IT they just forgot to change the wording. lol.


----------



## Mit88

yulilin3 said:


> This is interesting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348648970768232449



We haven’t heard about the Genie in a long time, could that plan have been nixed, or do we think this plan might just be a bandaid until they finish it?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

yulilin3 said:


> This is interesting
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348648970768232449



My guess is it's just the mobile functionality to replace Magic Bands (since they're no longer complimentary).


----------



## gottalovepluto

twinmom13 said:


> The reference to FastPass+ is particularly intriguing. Not so dead after all?


Disney never signaled it was dead. The general thinking is it will be different on return, likely with price tag options.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> We haven’t heard about the Genie in a long time, could that plan have been nixed, or do we think this plan might just be a bandaid until they finish it?


Bandaid. But the permanent kind


----------



## TheMaxRebo

butterscotchcollins said:


> My guess is it's just the mobile functionality to replace Magic Bands (since they're no longer complimentary).



seems like stuff already covered in MyDisneyExperience, but wondering if since it feels like so much happens in that now, perhaps this is segmenting these abilities within that app?  Like MDE is for everything, and when in the parks use the MagicMobile Pass to access you information and scan when relevant, etc.

????


----------



## andyman8

Eric Smith said:


> Do you think they're doing this because hotel occupancy is low right now and it's a good time to take rooms out of inventory without really costing the company money?


Yes.

I remind everyone that all of CBR closed for “refurbishment” after 9/11.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like stuff already covered in MyDisneyExperience, but wondering if since it feels like so much happens in that now, perhaps this is segmenting these abilities within that app?  Like MDE is for everything, and when in the parks use the MagicMobile Pass to access you information and scan when relevant, etc.
> 
> ????



True but if you think about it there is no "central" place in the app where 1 thing takes care of all of the above, you have to navigate to the separate options (like mobile key, booking FP, booking dining) so my guess is more along the lines of centralizing that functionality, hence the banner and name of "Mobile Pass".


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> We haven’t heard about the Genie in a long time, could that plan have been nixed, or do we think this plan might just be a bandaid until they finish it?


My understanding is that Genie was never meant to replace (or really have much to do with) MagicBands. Genie is/was essentially a digital assistant/Disney’s “answer” to TP, so we’re talking itinerary planning, making ADRs, finding FP+, etc..., not necessarily “redeeming” reservations. I had never heard of a digital alternative to MBs until they decided that they were spending too much money shipping MBs to people or hotels (many of which would be thrown away after a few days or not even used). So this sort of thrown-together “feature” isn’t surprising.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> I had never heard of a digital alternative to MBs until they decided that they were spending too much money shipping MBs to people or hotels (many of which would be thrown away after a few days or not even used). So this sort of thrown-together “feature” isn’t surprising.



Could it be similar technology to what Disneyland used for MaxPass? I haven’t been to Disneyland since just before they launched MaxPass so I’m not sure how that worked within the app there.


----------



## andyman8

MickeyWaffles said:


> Could it be similar technology to what Disneyland used for MaxPass? I haven’t been to Disneyland since just before they launched MaxPass so I’m not sure how that worked within the app there.


I believe MaxPass uses QR code’s for redemption (at least it did last time I was at DL). The touch points there are equipped for this, while WDW’s are not (they’re RFID), so my guess is that they’ll use RFID technology or Bluetooth like they do with the Digital Key feature in MDE for this.


----------



## andyman8

And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.

I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.


Time to learn the scheudle for Lynx Bus 111 to 50.


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.



Wow that's a huge Bubble perk.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

on the flip side - Early Entry to all 4 parks each day wills tart later this year, as Extra Magic Hours (as it was) will not return


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348676353076375554


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> Wow that's a huge Bubble perk.


Disney loves this service for that very reason. It just demonstrates how brutal this year has been and the dimming hopes about a speedy “return to normal.”


----------



## mattpeto

-Content removed

Posted already


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> Disney loves this service for that very reason. It just demonstrates how brutal this year has been and the dimming hopes about a speedy “return to normal.”



though then seems weird to state it will be around for all of 2021 and then be ended.  So they would keep it for what is (hopefully) the worst of times and then end it when things should be getting better?

Feels like more of a long term play than a "removing things until back to normal" thing


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.



I saw this on Instagram and came straight here .

We are unlikely to head back in 2021 unless something drastic changes, with Disney forcing our hand to rent a vehicle that removes one of our biggest excuses for not finally trying out Uni for a day or two to see HP. Blessing in disguise maybe.


----------



## kylenne

TheMaxRebo said:


> on the flip side - Early Entry to all 4 parks each day wills tart later this year, as Extra Magic Hours (as it was) will not return
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348676353076375554



This is actually the way it worked years ago and I honestly prefer it. The only difference is 30 minutes now. Back in the day it was an hour but still all parks every day. EMH was so confusing and having to dodge certain parks or plan to hop, etc.

I'm normally a night owl and prefer staying out late in the parks but Disney is the one place I don't mind getting up early. I hope this offering is available by our May trip.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

30 minute early entry won't really prove all that beneficial, will it?  Sure, it'll spread resort guests across all four parks, but would likely only "benefit" one ride by the time you're through tapstiles and whatnot.


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> though then seems weird to state it will be around for all of 2021 and then be ended.  So they would keep it for what is (hopefully) the worst of times and then end it when things should be getting better?
> 
> Feels like more of a long term play than a "removing things until back to normal" thing


Because it’s a contracted service (and part of pre-sold vacation packages), they don’t have the flexibility to just end it like EMH. I don’t think - prior to the pandemic - they wanted to just straight up end the service (maybe start charging people, like the original proposal years ago) but I think they initiated the earliest possible exit they could. This also explains the sudden end of resort airline check-in and them ending their contract with BAGS, Inc. The financial fallout from all of this will definitely extend into 2022 and likely beyond.


----------



## kylenne

sullivan.kscott said:


> 30 minute early entry won't really prove all that beneficial, will it?  Sure, it'll spread resort guests across all four parks, but would likely only "benefit" one ride by the time you're through tapstiles and whatnot.



Pre Covid at least, 30 minutes made a huge difference at rope drop. Especially for 8 am openings. Every minute counts for stuff like Pandora. It could mean the difference between walking on FOP or ending up at the back of the pack waiting forever.


----------



## mattpeto

sullivan.kscott said:


> 30 minute early entry won't really prove all that beneficial, will it?  Sure, it'll spread resort guests across all four parks, but would likely only "benefit" one ride by the time you're through tapstiles and whatnot.



The have been allowing guests to enter the park early as it is.  This isn't a huge win for the Bubble.


----------



## corn princess

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.


Lack of magical express might be what pushes us to staying off property every visit


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> This is actually the way it worked years ago and I honestly prefer it. The only difference is 30 minutes now. Back in the day it was an hour but still all parks every day. EMH was so confusing and having to dodge certain parks or plan to hop, etc.
> 
> I'm normally a night owl and prefer staying out late in the parks but Disney is the one place I don't mind getting up early. I hope this offering is available by our May trip.





sullivan.kscott said:


> 30 minute early entry won't really prove all that beneficial, will it?  Sure, it'll spread resort guests across all four parks, but would likely only "benefit" one ride by the time you're through tapstiles and whatnot.



An hour would of course be better than 30 mins. BUT with it being for every park and every day, it really should minimize the # of people there for that period compared to the current morning EMH which is only one park

so even though only 30 mins you should be able to get through 1 or 2 headliners before the gates open to the peons.  Almost the impact of giving on property guests 1 or 2 extra FPs


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> The have been allowing guests to enter the park early as it is.  This isn't a huge win for the Bubble.



yeah, but that is eveyrone allowed in early - this will be restrictive to only those on property so actually should be a pretty big impact, I think


----------



## yulilin3

From the official source:
*Will Extra Magic Hours return?*

The Extra Magic Hours benefit was suspended when the theme parks reopened in the summer of 2020, and as we continue to focus on managing attendance with health and safety top of mind, this offering will not return. However, we’re providing this new early entry benefit, which better spreads visitation across all four theme parks while providing added flexibility by giving Guests extra park time on the day and park of their choosing.


* Will you offer extra evening access for Disney Resort hotel Guests?*

This new benefit is for early morning entry only as it is designed to give Guests a jump start on their day at the theme parks.


*What attractions and experiences will be available as part of the early theme park entry benefit?*

We look forward to sharing more details at a later date.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

I have to imagine that with the introduction of DME way back they saw an uptick in onsite stays but also guest spending onsite with fewer having their own vehicles.

Holding onto hope that in however many years it takes to return to normal they see value in bringing a similar service back.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2021/01/a-look-ahead-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## butterscotchcollins

kylenne said:


> This is actually the way it worked years ago and I honestly prefer it. The only difference is 30 minutes now. Back in the day it was an hour but still all parks every day. EMH was so confusing and having to dodge certain parks or plan to hop, etc.
> 
> I'm normally a night owl and prefer staying out late in the parks but Disney is the one place I don't mind getting up early. I hope this offering is available by our May trip.



I'm also more of a night owl, I wish at least they would bring back the late hours. Also I imagine with the 30 minutes of early entry for hotel guests they'll stop operating the parks a full hour ahead of opening time as they do now?


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but that is eveyrone allowed in early - this will be restrictive to only those on property so actually should be a pretty big impact, I think


FWIW (I have this on no authority except my own personal speculation), I think this will eventually (we’re talking a while from now) get bumped out to an hour, but frankly, there aren’t enough Guests on property right now to justify it.

If the rumors from a few weeks ago are correct, we’re not necessarily talking about the whole park but really “select” attractions. The scope of “select” can obviously change depending on resort occupancy.


----------



## kylenne

butterscotchcollins said:


> I'm also more of a night owl, I wish at least they would bring back the late hours. Also I imagine with the 30 minutes of early entry for hotel guests they'll stop operating the parks a full hour ahead of opening time as they do now?



It'll be really interesting to see how this impacts rope drop. I'd have to imagine wait times would go down considering not everyone would be able to take advantage of this, as opposed to now with these unofficial early openings where everyone can


----------



## andyman8

And we now go to UOR (who restarted its Resort Guest Early Entry, which runs for one hour, when it reopened) for live reaction to today’s news:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348679255874531332


----------



## TikiTikiFan

No more Magical Express? That really stinks. For folks traveling alone, it was a really safe way to get to and from the resort....  I’m a single mom and do the trips alone with my son and that was one of the things I really liked switching from DL... to have the transportation all figured out.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

andyman8 said:


> And we now go to UOR (who restarted its Resort Guest Early Entry, which runs for one hour, when it reopened) for live reaction to today’s news:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348679255874531332



Gotta say, UO is looking more and more like they're going to be getting my Disney Dollars in the future...


----------



## mattpeto

TikiTikiFan said:


> No more Magical Express? That really stinks. For folks traveling alone, it was a really safe way to get to and from the resort....  I’m a single mom and do the trips with my son and that was one of the things I really liked switching from DL... to have the transportation all figured out.



There's something to be said about DME about the peace of mind part of it.  

I'm guessing (and hoping) that Disney will have some sort of paid arrangement to get the guests to their resorts and parks.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.


OMG WHAT?!!! This is crazy stupid of Disney. That thing kept people inside the Disney bubble really well.

And to me it confirms resort airline check in will never return. Dang.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mattpeto said:


> There's something to be said about DME about the peace of mind part of it.
> 
> I'm guessing (and hoping) that Disney will have some sort of paid arrangement to get the guests to their resorts and parks.



Plus it made it just feel extra magical... as first timers we were just giddy using our Magic Bands in the airport and getting on the Disney themed busses. My son was SO excited. Definitely much more exciting than just grabbing an Uber.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think the worst thing about this announcement is no more late night extra magic hours.

I loved being in the parks after midnight, but now I can't imagine regular late night hours ever again.

Epcot always closes at 9 unless it's a holiday.

I can maybe see MK do 10 pm closes.

AK 8 pm probably.

DHS not sure, but certainly not after midnight.


----------



## Brianstl

sullivan.kscott said:


> 30 minute early entry won't really prove all that beneficial, will it?  Sure, it'll spread resort guests across all four parks, but would likely only "benefit" one ride by the time you're through tapstiles and whatnot.


Yeah, in my opinion this doesn't really offer enough to make up for the loss of DME to keep the bubble as attractive.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think the worst thing about this announcement is no more late night extra magic hours.
> 
> I loved being in the parks after midnight, but now I can't imagine regular late night hours ever again.
> 
> Epcot always closes at 9 unless it's a holiday.
> 
> I can maybe see MK do 10 pm closes.
> 
> AK 8 pm probably.
> 
> DHS not sure, but certainly not after midnight.



Yeah loved walking around Epcot late at night during extra magic hours even if not riding anything.


----------



## yulilin3

I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
_We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _


----------



## midnight star

With DME now leaving next year, I hope they don't have any plans to remove the entire bus system...


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> And there goes DME. Certain TAs and blogs are reporting it’s ending on Jan 1, 2022.
> 
> I think — outside of complementary transportation — that’s one of the last resort benefits.


Yeah this is the first deal breaker for us. We go many times a year because it's so easy to hop a cheap flight, use DME, and not have to worry about transportation once there. It's the only reason why we continue to pay on-site prices. Renting a car about of MCO is a pain, and I refuse to pay their resort parking fee as well. What a complete miss here.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m seeing some folks post on other sites they think the reasoning is the new high speed rail they’re building. Someone shared this article:

https://www.fodors.com/world/north-...pm-cn4qu9ZgR8khdI1ilslELVtkd4vkLuELaDCLJ3jp8o


----------



## gottalovepluto

butterscotchcollins said:


> Gotta say, UO is looking more and more like they're going to be getting my Disney Dollars in the future...


If you have to rent a car & shlep your own luggage anyway why not at least spend part of the trip at UO?


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
> _We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _



Same, doesn't affect me at all, but I feel for those that depended on this.  Now you're having to take an uber or renting a car and pay the parking fee ontop of it.  DS hotels are about to see much higher occupancy now


----------



## andyman8

butterscotchcollins said:


> Gotta say, UO is looking more and more like they're going to be getting my Disney Dollars in the future...


At this point, there is no difference between staying at the UOR Hotels (which — managed by Loews — are in my opinion better hotels) instead of the Disney Resorts.

At both resorts, you get:
-Early park entry (30 minutes at 4 parks, 60 minutes at 2 parks)
-Complimentary resort-wide transportation
-Charging privileges to your resort account l

Plus at UOR’s higher-end hotels, you get Express Unlimited, giving you front-of-the-line access during your time there.

The difference at Disney used to be:
-Exclusive “after hours” park access with EMH
-Free airport transportation and luggage delivery
-DDP
-Merchandise delivery to your resort
-Free MagicBands


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m seeing some folks post on other sites they think the reasoning is the new high speed rail they’re building. Someone shared this article:
> 
> https://www.fodors.com/world/north-...pm-cn4qu9ZgR8khdI1ilslELVtkd4vkLuELaDCLJ3jp8o


I thought that was a few years away from reality for MCO-WDW line?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

yulilin3 said:


> I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
> _We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _





Thanks in advance Disney, for the opportunity to stuff us all and our luggage in a rental van and argue over directions to Disney. Time for a new verse in Makin’ Memories.


----------



## rockpiece

No evening hours is really a bummer. MK closing at 6 normally is certainly not the move. They need to bring back After Hours. They could easily still do that with social distancing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
> _We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _


It is kind of insulting. With the Brightline train going to DS perhaps the plan is to eventually bus people from there instead of the airport?


----------



## gottalovepluto

This says 2nd half of 2023. So no, not dropping because train will make guests life and the environment better.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
> _We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _


Create memories by one yelling at the other trying to navigate foreign traffic and road signs you've never paid attention to "in the bubble"!  One more _magical_ experience to an already stressful, hyper-planned vacation!

-said kinda tongue in cheek, but yeah it's a little condescending on Disney's part to try and spin this cut positively.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Without Magical Express, we will probably do the 20 hour drive every time now unless its a short trip. And this makes quick trips look less appealing now. Rental cars are a pain with car seats - either having to check them or rent them (and the rental car seats are very sketchy, from experience.) DME is really one of the main reasons we flew. Not going to pay airfare for all of us if I have to manage all our luggage, pay for/coordinate transportation, etc. I’d honestly rather drive the 20 hours


----------



## DGsAtBLT

gottalovepluto said:


> If you have to rent a car & shlep your own luggage anyway why not at least spend part of the trip at UO?



One of the biggest reasons we haven’t been to UO since the 90s was it was too hard to justify giving up the ease of DME on each end for a full blown stay at UO, and then it never seemed worth it to rent a car or get transport for a mid trip visit. This likely means we will finally go.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> If you have to rent a car & shlep your own luggage anyway why not at least spend part of the trip at UO?


We've avoided Uni for this reason, but with a car we'd absolutely check it out. Our son has been begging but because of easy WDW transport we've pretty much ignored Uni requests. Our AP expires 12/21, looks like it's right on time to enjoy what we can for 2021.


----------



## gottalovepluto

midnight star said:


> With DME now leaving next year, I hope they don't have any plans to remove the entire bus system...


To me that is absolutely in play now. What a huge overhead cost that army of busses is.

Disney specifically states "Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort for Disney Resort hotel guests, including to and from all four theme parks " in the press release to TAs. So it's safe but Disney wants you to know they are graciously still providing this benefit for you.


----------



## andyman8

yulilin3 said:


> I don't partake in these 2 on site benefits but what irks me the most is Disney trying to cover this as being a move made FOR the guests
> _We remain focused on exploring new ways for guests to spend more time with their friends and families and creating memories to last a lifetime. _


Reminds me of the PI closure statement...


TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m seeing some folks post on other sites they think the reasoning is the new high speed rail they’re building. Someone shared this article:
> 
> https://www.fodors.com/world/north-...pm-cn4qu9ZgR8khdI1ilslELVtkd4vkLuELaDCLJ3jp8o


That’s not it. Brightline (which, I’ll remind everyone, is still not running at all) won’t even be servicing MCO from South Florida until mid-2022 at the earliest. The best realistic estimates don’t have the WDW extension operational until 2023, and given how many delays Brightline has experienced, I realistically wouldn’t expect it until 2024 or 2025. I understand BL is saying 2023 but I doubt it and I can’t imagine Disney is making this decision that far in advance of the extension’s proposed opening.


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought that was a few years away from reality for MCO-WDW line?


It is.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought that was a few years away from reality for MCO-WDW line?



No clue, maybe someone else has insight? Either way it won’t be a direct shot to your hotel it seems like.

I suppose the removal of the free luggage tags was the writing on the wall? This really sucks, I’m so surprised they’re doing this. Some of the cuts haven’t been too surprising but this is a step too far. What were they thinking?


----------



## yulilin3

sullivan.kscott said:


> Create memories by one yelling at the other trying to navigate foreign traffic and road signs you've never paid attention to "in the bubble"!  One more _magical_ experience to an already stressful, hyper-planned vacation!
> 
> -said kinda tongue in cheek, but yeah it's a little condescending on Disney's part to try and spin this cut positively.


just be honest
"listen we're losing billions of dollars and have to make tough choices and unfortunately this is a cut we must make"
I think we would all understand that


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> just be honest
> "listen we're losing billions of dollars and have to make tough choices and unfortunately this is a cut we must make"
> I think we would all understand that


The reality is they don't have to cut this service so that would be a very poorly received press release. Ever more poorly received than this information is being because at the same time as annoying guests Disney would freak investors that finances are worse than Disney is stating.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

andyman8 said:


> At this point, there is no difference between staying at the UOR Hotels (which — managed by Loews — are in my opinion better hotels) instead of the Disney Resorts.
> 
> At both resorts, you get:
> -Early park entry (30 minutes at 4 parks, 60 minutes at 2 parks)
> -Complimentary resort-wide transportation
> -Charging privileges to your resort account l
> 
> Plus at UOR’s higher-end hotels, you get Express Unlimited, giving you front-of-the-line access during your time there.
> 
> The difference at Disney used to be:
> -Exclusive “after hours” park access with EMH
> -Free airport transportation and luggage delivery
> -DDP
> -Merchandise delivery to your resort
> -Free MagicBands


I agree in the "better hotels" comment.  When we stayed at RPR in August, even the half-closed shell of what it obviously was supposed to be was _really_ impressive for the price.  A real value, especially when you included the ExpressPass perk of being a guest there.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> Reminds me of the PI closure statement...
> 
> That’s not it. Brightline (which, I’ll remind everyone, is still not running at all) won’t even be servicing MCO from South Florida until mid-2022 at the earliest. The best realistic estimates don’t have the WDW extension operational until 2023, and given how many delays Brightline has experienced, I realistically wouldn’t expect it until 2024 or 2025. I understand BL is saying 2023 but I doubt it and I can’t imagine Disney is making this decision that far in advance of the extension’s proposed opening.


And that’s if they get all final approvals. The train with one stop supposedly at Disney springs is a high speed passenger train not a commuter. This train won’t be constantly going back and forth to the airport.


----------



## osufeth24

I'll get it out the way now, for those already trying to figure how to drive from MCO to Disney, it's actually very easy.

From MCO take 417 south.  Take 417 south to either exit 6 or 3.  There's giant signs that says take exit 6 for DS and EPCOT, and exit 3 for AK, HS, and MK.  Whichever your resort is closest to, take that.  It'll take straight to Disney property, and follow Disney signs from there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

It's assumed DME prices were wrapped into the hotel stay. And they've already raised rates for 2021. Interesting that they thought just doing away with it was a better option that making it paid or just increasing again in 2022.


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah this is the first deal breaker for us. We go many times a year because it's so easy to hop a cheap flight, use DME, and not have to worry about transportation once there. It's the only reason why we continue to pay on-site prices. Renting a car about of MCO is a pain, and I refuse to pay their resort parking fee as well. What a complete miss here.


I really don't get what they are thinking here.  It is just going to make staying off site the obvious choice for many.  If I am I going to have to pay for transportation, I am done staying at WDW and their deluxe resorts.  I will stay off site and use the money we saved from not booking a Disney Deluxe Resort on one of their VIP tours.  That will allow us to do less days at WDW.  We can take those days and money not spent at WDW and spend them at Universal instead.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

hereforthechurros said:


> It's assumed DME prices were wrapped into the hotel stay. And they've already raised rates for 2021. Interesting that they thought just doing away with it was a better option that making it paid or just increasing again in 2022.



Im also surprised they didn’t go paid first. I wonder if that speaks to the assumption that travel is still not going to recover enough  anytime soon where enough people are both flying in from a distance (not driving in with their own vehicle) and staying onsite.


----------



## mattpeto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348685575075856385
and


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348686146302316544


----------



## hereforthechurros

mattpeto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348685575075856385
> and
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348686146302316544


I mean, yes but also people often plan Disney a year or more out. They’ll miss out on bookings if they don’t announce sooner than later.


----------



## gottalovepluto

From Disney "We know how much guests enjoy extra park time, so *coming later this year as part of our 50th anniversary celebration*, Disney Resort hotel guests and guests of other select hotels will be able to enjoy more fun with 30-minute early entry to ANY theme park, EVERY day. "

Anyone who still has expectations there will be something good at Disney for the 50th... just write "hopes and dreams" on a piece of paper and throw it in your trash can.


----------



## andyman8

DGsAtBLT said:


> Im also surprised they didn’t go paid first. I wonder if that speaks to the assumption that travel is still not going to recover enough  anytime soon where enough people are both flying in from a distance (not driving in with their own vehicle) and staying onsite.


At the moment, Disney contracts Mears to operate the (free) service to their resorts. I wouldn’t be surprised if Mears take a (reduced) fleet and “partners” with Disney to become their official airport transportation provider through a paid service (like $20 per person or something) under a similar or different name (like just Magical Express or Magical Shuttle or something like that). Like Alamo rental cars, they can still sell them as part of Walt Disney Travel packages. They can play certain Disney clips and movies like a variety of offsite resort busses operated through Mears do. That way, Disney goes from paying Mears for the service to Mears paying Disney essentially.

I don’t think we’ll hear anything about that until at least when they open 2022 bookings in the summer, but that will depend on how things are going.


----------



## focusondisney

gottalovepluto said:


> From Disney "We know how much guests enjoy extra park time, so *coming later this year as part of our 50th anniversary celebration*, Disney Resort hotel guests and guests of other select hotels will be able to enjoy more fun with 30-minute early entry to ANY theme park, EVERY day. "
> 
> Anyone who still has expectations there will be something good at Disney for the 50th... just write "hopes and dreams" on a piece of paper and throw it in your trash can.


  Other select hotels?? I hope they don’t include all the ones that got the extra fast pass time last year.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

There are rumors floating around elswhere that Mears’ situation  (who operates DME) may be driving this - perhaps Mears will be filing for bankruptcy, etc. It sure seems like another Disney cutback, but maybe it has more to do with Mears.

Maybe Disney will start and operate their own (likely paid) service at some point. Maybe.


----------



## gottalovepluto

focusondisney said:


> Other select hotels?? I hope they don’t include all the ones that got the extra fast pass time last year.


That's exactly what it reads they will do to me...


----------



## rteetz

gottalovepluto said:


> That's exactly what it reads they will do to me...


And they will because those hotels and Disney have agreements.


----------



## focusondisney

rteetz said:


> And they will because those hotels and Disney have agreements.


I thought those agreements only went thru the end of this year.  No reason they have to extend them


----------



## focusondisney

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are rumors floating around elswhere that Mears’ situation  (who operates DME) may be driving this - perhaps Mears will be filing for bankruptcy, etc. It sure seems like another Disney cutback, but maybe it has more to do with Mears.
> 
> Maybe Disney will start and operate their own (likely paid) service at some point. Maybe.



That’s exactly what I was thinking, this might be Mears issues.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> just be honest
> "listen we're losing billions of dollars and have to make tough choices and unfortunately this is a cut we must make"
> I think we would all understand that



or even something more vague like "Studies of what experiences our guests value the most, in conjunction with the operating expenses related to each of these activities has resulted in an adjustment to some of our offerings."

Don't spin it with "due to guest demand and in order to provide a more magical experience ...."


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> though then seems weird to state it will be around for all of 2021 and then be ended.  So they would keep it for what is (hopefully) the worst of times and then end it when things should be getting better?
> 
> Feels like more of a long term play than a "removing things until back to normal" thing


I just think they don't want to pull the rug out from under anyone who already booked.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> I saw this on Instagram and came straight here .
> 
> We are unlikely to head back in 2021 unless something drastic changes, with Disney forcing our hand to rent a vehicle that removes one of our biggest excuses for not finally trying out Uni for a day or two to see HP. Blessing in disguise maybe.


Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> though then seems weird to state it will be around for all of 2021 and then be ended.  So they would keep it for what is (hopefully) the worst of times and then end it when things should be getting better?
> 
> Feels like more of a long term play than a "removing things until back to normal" thing


I would think it is being kept for the duration of the Mears contract. Jan 1 date would make sense for a contract like that to end.


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.



But demand for that will skyrocket when DME is gone.


----------



## MrsBooch

I can't wait to take my son to Universal in 2023 while we stay on our DVC points and drive our rented car.

I need to start playing the HP movies on a loop to get him reprogrammed....


----------



## MrsBooch

Eric Smith said:


> Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.



I almost guarantee, due to the increased demand, that uber and lyft will be in surge pricing during the majority of arrivals and departures out of MCO. So I'm not sure how convenient or money saving it will actually be - not to mention It's not extremely convenient when you have to lug a car seat/booster seat or multiple, around.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.


For sure, if you’re still staying on site it’s an easy solution. We’ve done that before and it’s roughly an extra $90-100 (roundtrip) for a not great experience. And you’d be shocked how many people don’t feel comfortable taking them. We are fine for the most part but I’ll be honest, FL Uber drivers are something else haha.

But if no DME forces people off-site they’re better off renting a car to get around and not calling an Uber 2x a day to get to and from the parks, at the very least.


----------



## jschlaud

DME being cut is very disappointing. Sure, Uber/Lyft is fairly easy for adults/older kids, but now I have to lug car seats along with strollers and luggage which is a huge pain.


----------



## andyman8

MickeyWaffles said:


> There are rumors floating around elswhere that Mears’ situation  (who operates DME) may be driving this - perhaps Mears will be filing for bankruptcy, etc. It sure seems like another Disney cutback, but maybe it has more to do with Mears.
> 
> Maybe Disney will start and operate their own (likely paid) service at some point. Maybe.





focusondisney said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking, this might be Mears issues.


I don’t know. People said the same thing when they stopped the luggage delivery: it may be a problem with BAGS and not Disney. But then we see BAGS still operating services at tons or Orlando hotels (and, in some cases, expanding service). 

Mears is a huge company in Orlando, and while I’m sure business is hurting, I can’t seem them cutting off their relationship with one of their biggest’s clients (Mears also partners with Disney for taxi services, group transportation, etc).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.



Not when you need multiple car seats as many families do. You might get a ride share with one car seat but you’ll never get two. You either need to lug the car seats with you and check them or rent them with the car. And car rental places often can’t guarantee rental car seat availability and they can be pretty bad quality and condition (from unfortunate experience.)


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I don't know which I dislike more, the lack of evening EMH or the death of Magical Express.

We loved evening EMH and staying in the park super late is a favorite thing to do of ours. Magical Express is great because it is so easy. With the prices deluxe rooms command now, they really do seem to be stripping away the benefits.

To be honest, will it change my visiting habits? No. Probably not. However, I am pretty salty about it. If I am dropping $500+ on a hotel room I really would appreciate not having to deal with ubering to/from the airport. I'm hoping that a paid option comes around. Ideally one where you don't have to stop at other resorts on the way. I would be open to that.

This is pretty sad news, though.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Ubers are not that cheap from the airport especially if you’re factoring in a family of 5 or more. Then you’re in the XL pricing. Add in a car with booster or car seats if you aren’t traveling with that.

I hope they replace this with something else. I never thought they’d discontinue this service.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Not entirely sold on this 30 minute thing being a “perk.” I think it could be, but will need to see reports. I’m already having a hard time convincing my husband to stay on-site in November.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I just can’t imagine paying deluxe prices for what you get anymore. Which is a bummer because we love some of them. Change is fine, but they keep cutting without replacing + costs keep going up. Again we’ll be in economic recovery for years, this isn’t like once everyone is vaccinated a switch will flip so not sure what their plan is for getting bookings up with less offerings. Especially while Disney as a whole is doing fine monetarily. I know parks are struggling but they’re not doing themselves any favors either. It’s just a huge turn off.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/room...-contemporary-resort-beginning-in-april-2021/


Sitting in the Contemporary right now. This has been our first stay here; we've been here to eat and look around countless times. We like the location, but the room (10th floor TPV) was only okay. I definitely think it needs sprucing up. I'm not used to seeing ceiling panels at all, def not in any houses around where we live. They look cheap and dirty to me, so it's very strange seeing them all over a deluxe resort. I'm also glad my brother isn't with us, bc he'd probably come close to bumping his head, especially in the bathroom - why are the ceilings so low?! The rooms are showing their age in a way we've never experienced at the Poly (I'm sure theming doesn't help).


----------



## rpb718

Remember it's "baby steps".  The baby has a tendency to fall down - a lot - early on.  However, this time it hurt itself on something and is back to just crawling.

I'm thinking of eventual folks from overseas that rely 100% on DME and park transportation to get around.  Some countries have different traffic patterns or norms quite different than ours, so driving here would be a challenge.

As for EMH, for us if it's not PM it's not on our radar.  Others revel in rope drop and love the early morning, it's just not for us.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> From Disney "We know how much guests enjoy extra park time, so *coming later this year as part of our 50th anniversary celebration*, Disney Resort hotel guests and guests of other select hotels will be able to enjoy more fun with 30-minute early entry to ANY theme park, EVERY day. "
> 
> Anyone who still has expectations there will be something good at Disney for the 50th... just write "hopes and dreams" on a piece of paper and throw it in your trash can.



We are booked for the 50th at the Contemporary and it is $$$ on those room rates. We've already discussed that if the "celebration" is watered down enough, we will cancel and go to Aulani instead or something.

It is such a shame because I have always wanted to be there for the 50th, but I feel like almost every week it seems something else is taken away and things are more expensive than they have ever been.

& I'm probably what a lot of people would consider a Disney apologist, so it is pretty wild that even I am starting to find my breaking point. I hope at some point we start gaining enough new things to feel like we are offsetting some of what was lost.


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> We are booked for the 50th at the Contemporary and it is $$$ on those room rates. We've already discussed that if the "celebration" is watered down enough, we will cancel and go to Aulani instead or something.
> 
> It is such a shame because I have always wanted to be there for the 50th, but I feel like almost every week it seems something else is taken away and things are more expensive than they have ever been.
> & I'm probably what a lot of people would consider a Disney apologist, so it is pretty wild that even I am starting to find my breaking point.


All depends on your loyalty to WDW I guess. We love visiting WDW for the winter climate and the convenience. Our love of Disney is secondary to that. We travel enough to know there’s fun to be had elsewhere for the same price (or less) if they’re going to remove the convenience aspect. It will 100% change our visiting habits.


----------



## tink2424

All of my trips to WDW as an adult have been onsite except for my last trip which was in September 2020 where I stayed off site.  I was lucky enough to have a friend gift me her timeshare points so I was able to stay in 2 bdrm villa for a week for $300 and since there were no fastpasses at Disney it really made sense...

With all this news of the perks being stripped away I doubt I will stay on-site at Disney again.  There really is no reason to pay the exorbitant prices for no real extras.  I will rent a car and stay at a hotel or timeshare that doesn't charge me for parking.  I think a lot of people will be soured on Disney and staying onsite.  I hope it shows that them the guest experience is very important and if you can't supply it then people aren't going to pay.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> Taking an Uber or Lyft from the airport to property is pretty convenient and it'll save you a lot of money compared to renting a car.


Tough when you've got 4 kids (3 who need car seats). I often see families with 3+ kids in the parks, so I know we're not alone. Admittedly I've only taken an Uber using a car seat a handful of times, but each time has been a hassle (having to wait for them to retrieve the seat from the trunk and actually install it). And I've never had one with more than 2 car seats available (we had to wait a while for it, too).


----------



## gottalovepluto

SaintsManiac said:


> Not entirely sold on this 30 minute thing being a “perk.” I think it could be, but will need to see reports. I’m already having a hard time convincing my husband to stay on-site in November.


It's not a perk, lets be real. Every Disney and Disney Neighbor hotel will have access so you and thousands of your closest friends can enjoy the perk together.

I find this especially funny in light of the fact everyone can enter 20-45 mins right now to prevent covid crowding at the entry points...


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> Not when you need multiple car seats as many families do. You might get a ride share with one car seat but you’ll never get two. You either need to lug the car seats with you and check them or rent them with the car. And car rental places often can’t guarantee rental car seat availability and they can be pretty bad quality and condition (from unfortunate experience.)



Yep. Until we have no kids in car seats a rental car is far and away our best and only real option without DME.

I think for us it will open us up to new experiences, as much as I’m disappointed in the news. Little things like going to Boma for breakfast early in the morning where before it was a pain in the butt with Disney transport (and ride shares were not a real option), and then possibly a UO visit.


----------



## MrsBooch

The comments section of the Disney Blog post is blowing up - people are not happy. I can't figure out how to comment - but I wrote an email - which I would think amounts to the same effect.

Nothing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Tough when you've got 4 kids (3 who need car seats). I often see families with 3+ kids in the parks, so I know we're not alone. Admittedly I've only taken an Uber using a car seat a handful of times, but each time has been a hassle (having to wait for them to retrieve the seat from the trunk and actually install it). And I've never had one with more than 2 car seats available (we had to wait a while for it, too).


Rental car companies are gonna make a killing in 2022 on the car seat upgrade...


----------



## Eeyore daily

And there are others like me who will still stay on property just to be close to the parks. 

I contemplated staying off site for our upcoming trip but even with offsite parking fees and cheaper (sketchy) places I still prefer to be in the bubble but maybe that's my escape from "Florida"


----------



## Funfire240

hereforthechurros said:


> For sure, if you’re still staying on site it’s an easy solution. We’ve done that before and it’s roughly an extra $100 for a not great experience. And you’d be shocked how many people don’t feel comfortable taking them. We are fine for the most part but I’ll be honest, FL Uber drivers are something else haha.
> 
> But if no DME forces people off-site they’re better off renting a car to get around and not calling an Uber 2x a day to get to and from the parks, at the very least.



This is us.  I know uber/lyft don't have many problems but we are just not comfortable with using either service.  We went to SeaWorld one day during our last 2 trips and even though it was more expensive then these options from POP, we booked a private transfer thru Mears. I'm trying to recall though, because if right, I remember hearing that Mears laid off quite a few employees and I'm sure they have to be experiencing  a large income loss thru all of this as well. 
The removal of DME really puts a damper on things and I hope they come up with something else - that doesn't cost a fortune either but I have a feeling that will not be an option. I loved being able to just hop on the bus and not worry about anything.


----------



## gottalovepluto

MrsBooch said:


> The comments section of the Disney Blog post is blowing up - people are not happy. I can't figure out how to comment - but I wrote an email - which I would think amounts to the same effect.
> 
> Nothing.


Concur. Disney knew that was coming. Disney does not give a darn. Afterall demand for the week of the 50th proves people will come and they will pay full price for the privilege. Especially once COVID is done... this has to be their thinking. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## SaintsManiac

gottalovepluto said:


> It's not a perk, lets be real. Every Disney and Disney Neighbor hotel will have access so you and thousands of your closest friends can enjoy the perk together.
> 
> I find this especially funny in light of the fact everyone can enter 20-45 mins right now to prevent covid crowding at the entry points...



Yeah I missed the other resorts bit. Ugh. Seriously considering offsite and adding Universal with the savings. Their deluxe resorts are actually worth it.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> For sure, if you’re still staying on site it’s an easy solution. We’ve done that before and it’s roughly an extra $100 for a not great experience. And you’d be shocked how many people don’t feel comfortable taking them. We are fine for the most part but I’ll be honest, FL Uber drivers are something else haha.
> 
> But if no DME forces people off-site they’re better off renting a car to get around and not calling an Uber 2x a day to get to and from the parks, at the very least.


At a risk of stereotyping, I think there are a lot of older folks who don't feel comfortable taking rideshares. My dad, for one. We recently had to explain to him that you agree to a price before you book an Uber; he was under the impression that they could charge you whatever and since your CC info is already there, you have no way to refuse. My mom is fine riding in one, but would have zero idea how to book an Uber or Lyft.

We've used the Mears van service in the past but never liked it. We've never had a "bad" DME driver, but those van drivers... One time, DH and I were buckling our seatbelts and the driver tried telling us not to use them. He said in FL, if you're over 17 you don't have to use a seatbelt (idk if that's true or not, I honesty don't care, bc I always use a seatbelt).


----------



## yulilin3

Surprised they're allowing all these comments on DPB.  Ive been blocked from posting ever since i called out an author for using spanglish when trying to appeal to the latino audience


----------



## Moliphino

MrsBooch said:


> The comments section of the Disney Blog post is blowing up - people are not happy. I can't figure out how to comment - but I wrote an email - which I would think amounts to the same effect.
> 
> Nothing.



A lot of angry people on Twitter, too.


----------



## KBoopaloo

I am really bummed about DME. In the past couple of years I discovered the delight of a last minute solo trip when a good airline sale would pop up combined with a good AP resort rate. I often take the latest flight out after work to cut down on time off needed and I arrive at 11 pm or midnight. Having DME made this workable because I felt safe getting on that bus by myself at that time. I use rideshare services in regular life but don’t think I would feel comfortable getting in an Uber or Lyft alone at midnight in Orlando. This stinks.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

rpb718 said:


> Remember it's "baby steps".  The baby has a tendency to fall down - a lot - early on.  However, this time it hurt itself on something and is back to just crawling.
> 
> I'm thinking of eventual folks from overseas that rely 100% on DME and park transportation to get around.  Some countries have different traffic patterns or norms quite different than ours, so driving here would be a challenge.
> 
> As for EMH, for us if it's not PM it's not on our radar.  Others revel in rope drop and love the early morning, it's just not for us.


I'm *not* a morning person. I don't think I've ever, in all our trips, done morning EMH. We did a LOT of evening though 

I'm also thinking about all the people from cities who don't drive at all, from overseas, etc. I wonder if this will lead to a significant increase in traffic accidents?


----------



## andyman8

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> He said in FL, if you're over 17 you don't have to use a seatbelt (idk if that's true or not, I honesty don't care, bc I always use a seatbelt).


“Click it or ticket” would like a word lol (that’s Florida’s statewide seatbelt campaign)

But in all honesty, you have a valid point. There are a lot of people (older folks certainly but also families, etc...) who are uncomfortable/unfamiliar with rideshare for a slew of reasons, which is why I was a little surprised to see Disney reference them in their announcement. I personally love rideshare and have never hesitated to take one (for what it’s worth, I’ve always used rideshare to get back to the airport from WDW after taking DME to my resort since they insist on picking you up 3-4 hours before your flight), but I don’t think it’s reasonable to expect that all -or even most- of the the unmet demand by eliminating DME will be passed along to Uber/Lyft. If anything, I think the rental car companies will benefit most from this (and then so does Disney because you’re now paying to park your rental car).


----------



## Eric Smith

Eeyore daily said:


> And there are others like me who will still stay on property just to be close to the parks.
> 
> I contemplated staying off site for our upcoming trip but even with offsite parking fees and cheaper (sketchy) places I still prefer to be in the bubble but maybe that's my escape from "Florida"


I would stop going to the parks before I stayed offsite.  I don't want to see the "real world" when I got down to Disney.


----------



## skeeter31

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I'm *not* a morning person. I don't think I've ever, in all our trips, done morning EMH. We did a LOT of evening though
> 
> I'm also thinking about all the people from cities who don't drive at all, from overseas, etc. I wonder if this will lead to a significant increase in traffic accidents?


People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.


----------



## MrsBooch

I'm not old - i think - and i don't feel comfortable with rideshares. I have to do a lot of solo travel for work and I've had really unpleasant experiences to the point that I now pay out of pocket with marginal reimbursement to secure my own car. 

There is no way I'm having the whole fam pile into a rideshare on vacation for a solid 30 minutes between airport to resort.


----------



## Farro

Pretty bummed about ME. And surprised. I feel like they are going to re-try their own version of Lyft/Uber in the future, probably can order only on the not yet released Genie app...regardless, it won't change our preference in staying on-site.

But I'm actually happy about the 30 minutes in every park, every day. I think it will spread people out. And for us specifically, we would just use it to wander and take photos before the masses come.

As far as no evening EMH, we always go in October so there were hardly any anyways. I've said before, those ticketed after hours (not a party, just there after hours) hold such an appeal to us. I hope they bring those back. I'd skip some sit down dinners to pay for extra night hours in a couple parks.


----------



## Jroceagles

with walls coming down...any shot Rat opens this month?


----------



## DGsAtBLT

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.



This is how I feel about the FP+ window loss too. These perks may have helped people justify stays but at its core these individual perks are not what drive people to want to stay on property as a whole.

I hope nobody interprets that to mean I’m not disappointed or sad because I am or am apologizing for Disney, but I think they must know that these perks aren’t enough to move the needle for enough people one way or the other.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.



Before Magical Express, the rental car lines at MCO were extra insane. Magical Express did pull a lot of people away from the rental car lines. We waited more than 3 hours for an Alamo pickup Easter week in 2002. No DME will impact the ease of getting a rental car again, IMO.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

tink2424 said:


> All of my trips to WDW as an adult have been onsite except for my last trip which was in September 2020 where I stayed off site.  I was lucky enough to have a friend gift me her timeshare points so I was able to stay in 2 bdrm villa for a week for $300 and since there were no fastpasses at Disney it really made sense...
> 
> With all this news of the perks being stripped away I doubt I will stay on-site at Disney again.  There really is no reason to pay the exorbitant prices for no real extras.  I will rent a car and stay at a hotel or timeshare that doesn't charge me for parking.  I think a lot of people will be soured on Disney and staying onsite.  I hope it shows that them the guest experience is very important and if you can't supply it then people aren't going to pay.


We normally stay deluxe several times a year (we've stayed at one time each at CBR and GDT recently, otherwise haven't stayed Mod since a 19 night split POR/Poly CL stay in 2017). DH had also been inquiring about Club 33, but if they continue to take things away without clear replacements, I can't see feeling comfortable committing to that kind of future investment. Instead of paying for Club 33, staying in deluxe rooms for several weeks a year, and now having to rent a large SUV (to accommodate our family), I'd rather buy a house or condo and start exploring more of FL. Like others have said, if I have to rent a car, that takes away one of the main obstacles to visiting UOR. And by extension, I can see far more day trips to the coasts, other theme parks, NASA,...


----------



## Eric Smith

Jroceagles said:


> with walls coming down...any shot Rat opens this month?


Walls are coming down?


----------



## KBoopaloo

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.


That’s true but when I bought DVC in 2008, one of my considerations was the ease in getting to Disney property thanks to DME. The number of trips I took post 2005 and the arrival of DME went way up in no small part because of how easy it made things.

Obviously I always knew it was something that could go away and it is not the only thing that sold me on DVC by any stretch but a huge part of why DVC was a good idea for me was that Disney trips are so easy when you know the lay of the land. I always say that the last time I feel stress on a WDW trip is when I arrive at the airport in my home city - after that I know I don’t have to think about almost anything for the rest of my trip. I visit enough that even a long wait for DME at the airport is no big deal. I know lots of people feel differently and have always found DME to be inefficient but just like most things WDW related, we all have different impressions of what makes a great trip.

It’s not a dealbreaker for me by any means but it does affect the way I travel more than a lot of other recent changes have. I won’t rent a car because I find all driving stressful and avoid it at all costs even in my everyday life when I can. And now I will likely abandon my late night arrival solo trips which I have really come to love.


----------



## Jroceagles

s


Eric Smith said:


> Walls are coming down?


saw on blog today construction walls have been removed


----------



## NickC

The best part about DME was Gus. We loved watching the videos and it got us in the WDW mindset. I was never really comfortable with them handling our bags though. Often times, we wouldn't get our luggage until we were in bed for the night. On one trip, they were sent to the wrong hotel. Not a huge deal, but we were leaving for a cruise the next morning. I was on the phone all night, and they finally arrived at about 2 am, from a morning flight. We're still going to stay onsite. Well...if we decide to return. Hopefully there will be a Minnie van type service.


----------



## Jroceagles

Eric Smith said:


> Walls are coming down?


https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/construction-walls-removed-at-france-expansion-entrance-in-epcot/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.





DGsAtBLT said:


> This is how I feel about the FP+ window loss too. These perks may have helped people justify stays but at its core these individual perks are not what drive people to want to stay on property as a whole.
> 
> I hope nobody interprets that to mean I’m not disappointed or sad because I am or am apologizing for Disney, but I think they must know that these perks aren’t enough to move the needle for enough people one way or the other.



yeah, but in 1971 they weren't charging $500/ night for a deluxe room of $200/night for a themed motel room

and they didn't have major competition down the road they were trying to keep people away from


----------



## sullivan.kscott

MickeyWaffles said:


> Before Magical Express, the rental car lines at MCO were extra insane. Magical Express did pull a lot of people away from the rental car lines. We waited more than 3 hours for an Alamo pickup Easter week in 2002. No DME will impact the ease of getting a rental car again, IMO.


I'm wondering how it will impact "direct to car" lines.  DW is a National renter exclusively through work, and the Emerald Aisle at MCO is a breeze.  I'd hate to walk out to the garage and find an empty parking deck.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but in 1971 they weren't charging $500/ night for a deluxe room of $200/night for a themed motel room
> 
> and they didn't have major competition down the road they were trying to keep people away from


Speaking of immediate and very close competition, will Flamingo Crossings hotels be charging for parking?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

This DME news is really hitting me harder personally than other eliminations/cuts.

I loved not having to even think about transportation/luggage once we landed. Off the plane, scan the band, wait in line. Have used it countless times since it started in 2005.

I cannot overstate how much easier it makes traveling there with young kids. No headaches. Minimal waiting. Not needing to  get and manage all of our checked luggage and wrangle the kids and rent a car or whatever. Not worrying about car seats. It was so easy and efficient to manage with kids who might be cranky or out of sorts from traveling.

I definitely took it for granted.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> This is how I feel about the FP+ window loss too. These perks may have helped people justify stays but at its core these individual perks are not what drive people to want to stay on property as a whole.
> 
> I hope nobody interprets that to mean I’m not disappointed or sad because I am or am apologizing for Disney, but I think they must know that these perks aren’t enough to move the needle for enough people one way or the other.


Those things were major drivers for me and my family to stay on site.


----------



## Devil13

DME was a huge plus for my family. Waiting for luggage and dragging it around is a PITA.

Knowing that when I checked my bags at my local airport and, essentially, didn't have to deal with it until I was home was great.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but in 1971 they weren't charging $500/ night for a deluxe room of $200/night for a themed motel room
> 
> and they didn't have major competition down the road they were trying to keep people away from



Many people justify the hotel costs without having ever used DME largely due to not flying in.

Does it suck? Yes. Do I think the people who could justify the rising costs of the resorts despite getting more tangible bang for your buck offsite will largely still do it? Yes.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.


I referenced a particularly notable Mears shuttle van experience earlier (when the driver told DH and I not to use our seatbelts ). I didn't have a drivers license (lived in Boston), so we pretty much had to take a van or taxi. I'm glad it was just me and DH, no kids, bc that was not a comfortable experience. I've also taken enough taxis to/from airports to know it sucks (not that there's room for my family in one).

One of the attractive things about visiting WDW so often for us is the ease and convenience. We could get off the plane, not have to even retrieve our own bags, just get onto a nice air conditioned bus and be whisked to our hotel. Now that we're backed into a corner and will have to rent a car, why stay onsite? The parking fee irks me, I don't care if we had a billion dollars, it still sucks. Do we park the car (paying a daily rate but not ever using it) and use hotel transportation so both DH and I can enjoy drinks with dinner? Or do we drive everywhere bc we might as well get our money's worth out of the rental?


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Many people justify the hotel costs without having ever used DME largely due to not flying in.
> 
> Does it suck? Yes. Do I think the people who could justify the rising costs of the resorts despite getting more tangible bang for your buck offsite will largely still do it? Yes.




Absolutely, because there's nothing else like the WDW bubble. The thought of not staying in it depresses me. And I don't want to stay in a value or mod. First vacation in 2 years and I want deluxe. 

I'm just hoping for a discount to keep my husband quiet. LOL


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> People are reacting to this as if DME has been in place since 1971. I agree it was a great service, but it’s only been there since 2005. People figured out ways to get to and from the airport for 34 years before DME and they’ll figure it out again. Will it lead to a decrease in people staying on property, yeah but probably not the amount of people we’re thinking or for the length of time we’re thinking. But people will adapt. I always loved renting a car at MCO and driving to Disney. Gave me such a special feeling driving in through the entrance sign and then driving around property. Really prepared me for now living in Florida. I know how to get everywhere on property and multiple ways to get from point A to point B.


We've only been going from 2017 so to me it's the only thing I know and the biggest perk. I know I am not alone, but I also know this isn't going to cause Disney to go bankrupt by people like us not going as often in the future.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Absolutely, because there's nothing else like the WDW bubble. The thought of not staying in it depresses me. And I don't want to stay in a value or mod. First vacation in 2 years and I want deluxe.
> 
> I'm just hoping for a discount to keep my husband quiet. LOL



And as far as deluxes, ME was never the draw, the location was. After GDT this trip, plan is either Animal Kingdom Lodge because it is so uniquely Disney or back to Yacht/Beach because walking to Epcot is just the greatest.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> And as far as deluxes, ME was never the draw, the location was. After GDT this trip, plan is either Animal Kingdom Lodge because it is so uniquely Disney or back to Yacht/Beach because walking to Epcot is just the greatest.


Walking to EPCOT is amazing.  It's so nice at the end of the night to be able to leave the International Gateway and just walk back to your room.  No need to get packed on a bus with everyone else.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Absolutely, because there's nothing else like the WDW bubble. The thought of not staying in it depresses me. And I don't want to stay in a value or mod. First vacation in 2 years and I want deluxe.
> 
> I'm just hoping for a discount to keep my husband quiet. LOL



This is us too, probably as a product of staying onsite for decades long before DME or FP. Awesome aspects of the resorts but didn’t make or break it for us.

No secret that we could get an amazing resort or house rental and not even come close to what we pay to stay onsite even considering things like rental cars. This was applicable even before Covid. I think Disney has done a great job of building intangible reasons people pay more for their resorts and will continue to.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - Statement from Mears said they are looking forward to taking guest to all the area theme parks now and into the future

so maybe service exists and actually expands, just at a cost?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348714573512130560


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> But I'm actually happy about the 30 minutes in every park, every day. I think it will spread people out. And for us specifically, we would just use it to wander and take photos before the masses come.



My fear with this is that you will be entering with the masses anyway. My thought is that a 30min difference is just going to create a rope drop part 1 and part 2. 

There are a *lot* of people that will qualify for that 30min head start.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Statement from Mears said they are looking forward to taking guest to all the area theme parks now and into the future
> 
> so maybe service exists and actually expands, just at a cost?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348714573512130560



I recall we used Mears bus in the 80s (as a kid) and when we went in 2000. I think we had to pay? But I'm not sure. I think the bus was yellow.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> Absolutely, because there's nothing else like the WDW bubble. The thought of not staying in it depresses me. And I don't want to stay in a value or mod. First vacation in 2 years and I want deluxe.
> 
> I'm just hoping for a discount to keep my husband quiet. LOL


Totally depends on travel style. We go 4-5 times a year for long weekend or perhaps a longer trip at Christmas so it doesn't have to be deluxe every time. If it was only once a year or once every two years we wouldn't scrimp so I can see both sides of it.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My fear with this is that you will be entering with the masses anyway. My thought is that a 30min difference is just going to create a rope drop part 1 and part 2.
> 
> There are a *lot* of people that will qualify for that 30min head start.



Yes but it's spread across all 4 parks. And it's everyday. That will spread out a lot of people. People won't all feel the need to get to the one park that has early hours scheduled that day.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Yes but it's spread across all 4 parks. And it's everyday. That will spread out a lot of people. People won't all feel the need to get to the one park that has early hours scheduled that day.


I think this effect can't be understated.  We actually would actively avoid EMH parks because they would end up being the most crowded that day, especially for the morning EMH.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hereforthechurros said:


> Totally depends on travel style. We go 4-5 times a year for long weekend or perhaps a longer trip at Christmas so it doesn't have to be deluxe every time. If it was only once a year or once every two years we wouldn't scrimp.



Yeah I wasn’t speaking for the masses. Also, most people don’t go 4-5 times a year.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Statement from Mears said they are looking forward to taking guest to all the area theme parks now and into the future
> 
> so maybe service exists and actually expands, just at a cost?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348714573512130560


Wonder if WDW would allow a "Knight Bus" wrap to show up at their resorts for WDW-UOR transport!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> My fear with this is that you will be entering with the masses anyway. My thought is that a 30min difference is just going to create a rope drop part 1 and part 2.
> 
> There are a *lot* of people that will qualify for that 30min head start.



but isn't it the same amount of people that qualify for EMH now?  So you have the same # of people but now split amongst 4 parks instead of at just 1

So 50% cut in time but should reduce the # of people at each park by 75%, so still a 50% improvement, right?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Jroceagles said:


> with walls coming down...any shot Rat opens this month?



There was rumors of a soft open at the end of the month, but mixed feelings on whether or not that rumor had legs


----------



## sullivan.kscott

I know the original post poo-pooed the idea of PM hours, but what impact would an extra 30 min at night have at all four parks in a similar vein?  If I could scan my MB/DME app and get in one more SDMT or FEA run before heading "home," like the prior EMH protocol of scanning to verify before entering an attraction line, that would be an appealing perk.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

TheMaxRebo said:


> but isn't it the same amount of people that qualify for EMH now?  So you have the same # of people but now split amongst 4 parks instead of at just 1
> 
> So 50% cut in time but should reduce the # of people at each park by 75%, so still a 50% improvement, right?


If you assume a constant equal demand distribution across parks, which I don't think will happen.

It will likely result in a smaller rope drop rush (but twice each morning), however I do really think the benefit is far less with it only being 30min. You are probably at 2 headliners max if you really book it before the second wave gets to enter. Meandering around (which is awesome on empty ish mornings) would reduce that further. 

It just isn't the same level of advantage as having a longer period of time between groups was.


----------



## Devil13

So is this the official end of any night magic hours?

Assume so, since I'm guessing there will be paid night events that will kick day guests out at 6PM and we'll see the likes of Valentines Day Party, St. Patrick's Day Party, 1st Day of Spring Party, 4th of July Party, Labor Day Party, June Party, Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> If you assume a constant equal demand distribution across parks, which I don't think will happen.
> 
> It will likely result in a smaller rope drop rush (but twice each morning), however I do really think the benefit is far less with it only being 30min. You are probably at 2 headliners max if you really book it before the second wave gets to enter. Meandering around (which is awesome on empty ish mornings) would reduce that further.
> 
> It just isn't the same level of advantage as having a longer period of time between groups was.



I agree it will be harder for most people to have that "meandering" time - it will be more about like that initial rope drop to get to one headliner and then time for a 2nd or at least to get in a short line for a 2nd

It also makes planning easier as don't have to match up the days you got to each park with the day they have EMH, now they all do every day, so more flexibility

I can totally see this being worse for some people, but can also see it being better for others


----------



## SaintsManiac

Devil13 said:


> So is this the official end of any night magic hours?
> 
> Assume so, since I'm guessing there will be paid night events that will kick day guests out at 6PM and we'll see the likes of Valentines Day Party, St. Patrick's Day Party, 1st Day of Spring Party, 4th of July Party, Labor Day Party, June Party, Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party, etc.



It was called After Hours and I’d pay for it in a heartbeat. Loved them.


----------



## figmentfinesse

sullivan.kscott said:


> I know the original post poo-pooed the idea of PM hours, but what impact would an extra 30 min at night have at all four parks in a similar vein?  If I could scan my MB/DME app and get in one more SDMT or FEA run before heading "home," like the prior EMH protocol of scanning to verify before entering an attraction line, that would be an appealing perk.



I would absolutely love to be able to do that, but I'm angry because less than a year ago we had 2 hours to get plenty of rides in included in the ever-rising ticket prices. 

Unfortunately for me and fortunately for them, I'm gonna keep coming back because the Disney bug firmly has its claws in me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Devil13 said:


> So is this the official end of any night magic hours?
> 
> Assume so, since I'm guessing there will be paid night events that will kick day guests out at 6PM and we'll see the likes of Valentines Day Party, St. Patrick's Day Party, 1st Day of Spring Party, 4th of July Party, Labor Day Party, June Party, Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party, etc.



so we know this is the official end of EMHs - obviously the early ones were replaced by this Early Entry so theoretically the evening ones could get replaced by something else included with your stay ....

... BUT I think much more likely is what you are guessing, in that there will be after hours hard ticket paid events all year round


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I agree it will be harder for most people to have that "meandering" time - it will be more about like that initial rope drop to get to one headliner and then time for a 2nd or at least to get in a short line for a 2nd
> 
> It also makes planning easier as don't have to match up the days you got to each park with the day they have EMH, now they all do every day, so more flexibility
> 
> I can totally see this being worse for some people, but can also see it being better for others



We are meanderers. 

I foresee the return of a monetized fast pass to coincide with all of this - maybe throw in a couple free for resort guests.

That would really work out for us as we can schedule the biggies, then just "wander" aimlessly for 30 minutes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> I know the original post poo-pooed the idea of PM hours, but what impact would an extra 30 min at night have at all four parks in a similar vein?  If I could scan my MB/DME app and get in one more SDMT or FEA run before heading "home," like the prior EMH protocol of scanning to verify before entering an attraction line, that would be an appealing perk.



Like the old evening EMH (not the really good ones that went until 3 AM, but the more recent ones), it probably wouldn’t do much in the way of low crowds it would just buy you extra time in the parks. I’d argue that with just half an hour you wouldn’t get much more out of it than jumping in that line right at normal closing.

But at the same time, I’d take whatever they want to give in terms of extending evening hours. Being in the MK for “free” until 3 AM was the best.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> We are meanderers.
> 
> I foresee the return of a monetized fast pass to coincide with all of this - maybe throw in a couple free for resort guests.
> 
> That would really work out for us as we can schedule the biggies, then just "wander" aimlessly for 30 minutes.



you were who I was thinking of when I specifically said for "most" people to meander ... there will still be a special few


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Devil13 said:


> So is this the official end of any night magic hours?
> 
> Assume so, since I'm guessing there will be paid night events that will kick day guests out at 6PM and we'll see the likes of Valentines Day Party, St. Patrick's Day Party, 1st Day of Spring Party, 4th of July Party, Labor Day Party, June Party, Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party, etc.



I nearly spit out my coffee at that last proposed party


----------



## Moliphino

sullivan.kscott said:


> I know the original post poo-pooed the idea of PM hours, but what impact would an extra 30 min at night have at all four parks in a similar vein?  If I could scan my MB/DME app and get in one more SDMT or FEA run before heading "home," like the prior EMH protocol of scanning to verify before entering an attraction line, that would be an appealing perk.



I don't think 30 minutes after park close would get you much unless they stop letting people get in line right up until closing time.


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> Before Magical Express, the rental car lines at MCO were extra insane. Magical Express did pull a lot of people away from the rental car lines. We waited more than 3 hours for an Alamo pickup Easter week in 2002. No DME will impact the ease of getting a rental car again, IMO.


But that was also before the online checkin aspect of rental cars. Since about 2007 I have never waited in line for a rental car. I rent either Alamo, Enterprise, or National and do all check in online and walk straight to the aisle and pick out my car. Before DME that wasn’t a thing so I don’t think rental agencies will have that much of an issue handling this new demand


----------



## Devil13

I think the Evening Magic Hours are WAY more beneficial in terms of getting things done in the parks. 

Probably due to the simple fact that younger kids wake up and go to bed earlier and families plan around that. 

I've got teens and the nights are prime time for getting everything in, especially at the times when parks would stay open until midnight or later.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Re: DME I would be OK with a paid option replacement, provided it's more personalized and on-demand (like a nicer version of Uber/Lyft, but Disneyfied) - having to wait around for DME and also leaving my resort so early to get to the airport 2 hours in advance is not something I would pay for but was a really nice perk for staying onsite.

On the flip side I worry that this is one more thing that will make it _that much_ harder for families who do Disney on a tighter budget. It's enough that value resort rates and food prices are ridiculous (and yes I know there are ways around that) without adding the costs of transportation. There is more than enough opportunity for Disney to fill their coffers with more "value" offerings and not just jacking up the prices and targeting upper-middle class. If they keep going this way they are definitely going to lose out to their competitors who provide a more diverse high-quality experience at a fraction of the price.

ETA: Would definitely be willing to take a $80 Goofy's Enchanted Rickshaw to Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party just to be in the ~*MaGiC*~ but that's just me


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> so we know this is the official end of EMHs - obviously the early ones were replaced by this Early Entry so theoretically the evening ones could get replaced by something else included with your stay ....
> 
> ... BUT I think much more likely is what you are guessing, in that there will be after hours hard ticket paid events all year round



I hate that you’re right.

The huge shift to pay to play evening hours (not just late hours, but 6 PM on) is one of my biggest complaints of the last decade or so of WDW. No doubt this opens the door for more.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hate that you’re right.
> 
> The huge shift to pay to play evening hours (not just late hours, but 6 PM on) is one of my biggest complaints of the last decade or so of WDW. No doubt this opens the door for more.



How much you hate it is in direct parallel to how likely it is that it'll happen


----------



## brockash

Farro said:


> Yes but it's spread across all 4 parks. And it's everyday. That will spread out a lot of people. People won't all feel the need to get to the one park that has early hours scheduled that day.


I mean...it's 30 mins.  I really don't think it's going to do much of anything.  You'll have non resort ppl. there standing around waiting for the parks to open and resort guests trying to get through to their line to enter 30 mins. before official park open...which is really just happening every day now anyways.  30 mins. is a slap in the face.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

butterscotchcollins said:


> ETA: Would definitely be willing to take a $80 Goofy's Enchanted Rickshaw to Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party just to be in the ~*MaGiC*~ but that's just me



For any Disney spies that are lurking in here, I too, am very interested in taking Goofy's Enchanted Rickshaw to Mickey's Not So Inexpensive Thursday Night Party.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> I hate that you’re right.
> 
> The huge shift to pay to play evening hours (not just late hours, but 6 PM on) is one of my biggest complaints of the last decade or so of WDW. No doubt this opens the door for more.



I think it depends on what parks have it what night and how late will the other parks stay open?

So if it's AK's night, then depending on time of year, AK will close at 6 or 8 (when it gets dark, but earlier than normal) and have 3 hour party, but then MK is open until at least 10, DHS and Epcot open until 9, it can work?


----------



## Farro

brockash said:


> I mean...it's 30 mins.  I really don't think it's going to do much of anything.  You'll have non resort ppl. there standing around waiting for the parks to open and resort guests trying to get through to their line to enter 30 mins. before official park open...which is really just happening every day now anyways.  30 mins. is a slap in the face.



What works for one might not work for another. I get that.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> What works for one might not work for another. I get that.




Exactly. Take HS for example. While everyone is running to GE or Slinky Dog we would head toward ToT and my husband and daughter could get a couple of rides in back to back while I sip an iced coffee and people watch.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

skeeter31 said:


> But that was also before the online checkin aspect of rental cars. Since about 2007 I have never waited in line for a rental car. I rent either Alamo, Enterprise, or National and do all check in online and walk straight to the aisle and pick out my car. Before DME that wasn’t a thing so I don’t think rental agencies will have that much of an issue handling this new demand


Idk, we've waited in plenty of rental car lines since 2007 

We've also rented cars online and not had what we needed available when we went to pick it up. (Like the time we needed an SUV and the *only* car Enterprise had was a Sebring convertible.)


----------



## sullivan.kscott

brockash said:


> I mean...it's 30 mins.  I really don't think it's going to do much of anything.  You'll have non resort ppl. there standing around waiting for the parks to open and resort guests trying to get through to their line to enter 30 mins. before official park open...which is really just happening every day now anyways.  30 mins. is a slap in the face.


That’s my biggest concern. In a vacuum, all 4 parks is great because it spreads people out. But non-resort guests are going to be flooding the gates at all 4 parks, too, knowing that people are already in there clogging lines for the headliners. It will cause a crush at the gates that will realistically only be resolved by CM letting in everyone. I guess that could be resolved by CM verifying at the queue individual’s “eligibility”


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I think it depends on what parks have it what night and how late will the other parks stay open?
> 
> So if it's AK's night, then depending on time of year, AK will close at 6 or 8 (when it gets dark, but earlier than normal) and have 3 hour party, but then MK is open until at least 10, DHS and Epcot open until 9, it can work?



I am too cynical to see it that way.  My negativity spiced version: this opens the door to a year round August-December like party season, where at least half of the week sees early MK closures making it a royal pain to ever see MK nighttime entertainment (when it returns) unless you’re willing to pay to play.

We went adult only in the fall but would opt for other times of the year with our kids solely because of the huge cut in MK time.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Re: RAT I just got a DVC newsletter with it as the content headliner - I work in CRM (not for Disney), this links to a promo video showing almost the entire ride, they're ready.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

butterscotchcollins said:


> Re: RAT I just got a DVC newsletter with it as the content headliner - I work in CRM, this links to a promo video showing almost the entire ride, they're ready.
> 
> View attachment 549566


I got this too. Fingers crossed for an opening (at least soft?) next month!

Realistically, I think it will happen around spring break, but I can hope.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> That’s my biggest concern. In a vacuum, all 4 parks is great because it spreads people out. But non-resort guests are going to be flooding the gates at all 4 parks, too, knowing that people are already in there clogging lines for the headliners. It will cause a crush at the gates that will realistically only be resolved by CM letting in everyone. I guess that could be resolved by CM verifying at the queue individual’s “eligibility”



Not to mention that really sucks for offsite guests who can’t take advantage of rope drop at all anymore (and can’t strategically use FP anymore), or am I understanding wrong and it’s not every park every day?

I mean we’re talking about taking away FP+ not making it worthwhile to stay onsite, but if you’re a rope drop family this might be a bigger motivator?


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> *Not to mention that really sucks for offsite guests who can’t take advantage of rope drop at all anymore *(and can’t strategically use FP anymore), or am I understanding wrong and it’s not every park every day?
> 
> I mean we’re talking about taking away FP+ not making it worthwhile to stay onsite, but if you’re a rope drop family this might be a bigger motivator?



That's probably part of the point of it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

butterscotchcollins said:


> Re: RAT I just got a DVC newsletter with it as the content headliner - I work in CRM (not for Disney), this links to a promo video showing almost the entire ride, they're ready.
> 
> View attachment 549566


I just received this as well and thought it was curious. I know it says 2021 but sending this out if you're not opening for another 10 months would be strange. Or, just the Disney way.


----------



## brockash

hereforthechurros said:


> It's assumed DME prices were wrapped into the hotel stay. And they've already raised rates for 2021. Interesting that they thought just doing away with it was a better option that making it paid or just increasing again in 2022.


Lol...oh no doubt they'll be increasing again for 2022...this is just a bonus increase for them.


----------



## JoeA

Geez, at some point I swear Disney will make you bring your own sheets and pillow, you know...to "enhance the customer experience"!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> That's probably part of the point of it.



Well yeah lol.

I’d argue that’s a bigger deal than the removal of the FP+ window advantage, especially if you knew how to work FP+ well enough. Bam, we’ve got an onsite touring advantage again . Maybe an even more important one until something else changes.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not to mention that really sucks for offsite guests who can’t take advantage of rope drop at all anymore (and can’t strategically use FP anymore), or am I understanding wrong and it’s not every park every day?
> 
> I mean we’re talking about taking away FP+ not making it worthwhile to stay onsite, but if you’re a rope drop family this might be a bigger motivator?


This, combined with the ME changes, might push us to “site-ish.”  We could explore having a full kitchen and 2 bedrooms at homewood suites, maybe even stay on points, and still be perks “good neighbors.”  As this and the recession all shake out, I’m thinking perks may need to come back more than TWDC might care to admit.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> I mean we’re talking about taking away FP+ not making it worthwhile to stay onsite, but if you’re a rope drop family this might be a bigger motivator?



And what if at some point they do implement some kind of same day FP system like MaxPass, where you pay extra and can only book them while in the park? This could give resort guests in the parks early a leg up too.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> And what if at some point they do implement some kind of same day FP system like MaxPass, where you pay extra and can only book them while in the park? This could give resort guests in the parks early a leg up too.


I would assume whatever they end up doing with fastpass will give on site guests a pretty big advantage over off site guests.  I imagine the extra 30 day fastpass window was a big selling point since that basically locked off site guests out of all the headliner rides.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looking forward to my DVC dues going down next year with the removal of Magical Express.  

Serioulsy the cost is ALREADy in your resort fee.  This is just like the parking fee.  That was ALREADY in the resort fee.  Now you get to pay that resort fee and get no benefit.  Now maybe people understand why those of us who drive were so mad when that change happened!


----------



## butterscotchcollins

chicagoshannon said:


> Looking forward to my DVC dues going down next year with the removal of Magical Express.
> 
> Serioulsy the cost is ALREADy in your resort fee.  This is just like the parking fee.  That was ALREADY in the resort fee.  Now you get to pay that resort fee and get no benefit.  Now maybe people understand why those of us who drive were so mad when that change happened!



I think you mean the 10% dues increase to cover GuEsT sAtIsFaCtIoN   

Seriously though having to pay for parking at a hotel you're spending $500 a night to stay at is outrageous. More outrageous than Gaston's stale cinnamon rolls.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DGsAtBLT said:


> Not to mention that really sucks for offsite guests who can’t take advantage of rope drop at all anymore (and can’t strategically use FP anymore), or am I understanding wrong and it’s not every park every day?
> 
> I mean we’re talking about taking away FP+ not making it worthwhile to stay onsite, but if you’re a rope drop family this might be a bigger motivator?



yeah, definitely sucks for off site guests (of which we generally are, or at least some times) - but I also get that there should be perks to staying on property.  At least when I plan my park days I don't have to avoid certain parks on certain days due to having EMHs, now they are all similar each day

and honestly if they have after hours paid events most nights (or at least more often then now) and they realyl do keep the capacity pretty low, we could just pay for one or two of those and get a ton done and still save a lot of $ vs staying on property


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> And what if at some point they do implement some kind of same day FP system like MaxPass, where you pay extra and can only book them while in the park? This could give resort guests in the parks early a leg up too.


Just add on one day of The Ultimate Day of Thrills VIP Tour.  The added cost of that tour is still a lot cheaper than staying on site for the whole trip in a deluxe for my family.  Losing MDE really changes how I look at booking my WDW stay completely.  Changes my calculations of the value of any possible DVC purchase in my family's future.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Whew all of this is overwhelming me. And it’s just not enough info to make me really change anything right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JoeA said:


> Geez, at some point I swear Disney will make you bring your own sheets and pillow, you know...to "enhance the customer experience"!



"Based on feedback from our guests and changing sleeping patterns, guests will not be permitted to bring their own sheets and pillows to truly feel the comforts of home even while away!  Don't want to bring your own? No problem! They can be provided to you with - with all of that Disney style you expect - for a small extra charge! Either way, you are sure to have a magical night sleep - when you are sleeping in the magic!"


----------



## Eric Smith

SaintsManiac said:


> Whew all of this is overwhelming me. And it’s just not enough info to make me really change anything right now.


It’s always a good idea to let the dust settle before making any big changes.  Gustin hinted that more news would be coming on this at some point.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> Just add on one day of The Ultimate Day of Thrills VIP Tour.  The added cost of that tour is still a lot cheaper than staying on site for the whole trip in a deluxe for my family.  Losing MDE really changes how I look at booking my WDW stay completely.  Changes my calculations of the value of any possible DVC purchase in my family's future.



We are already DVC members and when we joined it had nothing to do with EMH or DME or any of that. We joined simply because we love Disney resorts, including those that don’t have any theme park or transportation perks like Aulani, HHI and Vero Beach. DVC for us is much more about the Disney feeling/vibe of the resort, the villa accommodations, amenities, cast members, etc. Not this perk or that perk.

I am devastated over the loss of DME. But it wasn’t DME or any other specific extra like EMH that drew us to DVC in the first place.


----------



## Avery&Todd

So, I know we all don't know the answer to this, but we've been recently in Oct and December and they were letting folks in almost an hour before the official park opening - so with this new 30 min early entry, I guess that "everyone who is here can go in an hour early" will be eliminated?

Then will the resort/friendly resorts folks stand in a special line to go in early and everyone else (APs not staying onsite, or locals, or non-onsite guests) will stand in another line and wait 30 more minutes to go in?

Honestly, we always did the touring plan of avoiding EMHs and went to some other park so I'm not sure how that worked before when the "others" would show up early too...

THANKS!


----------



## andyman8

TheMaxRebo said:


> so we know this is the official end of EMHs - obviously the early ones were replaced by this Early Entry so theoretically the evening ones could get replaced by something else included with your stay ....
> 
> ... BUT I think much more likely is what you are guessing, in that there will be after hours hard ticket paid events all year round


In some ways, this was the long-term plan for the last five or so years. I know that during the 2015/16 cuts, one of the directives from on high (reminder, Bob C had just taken the helm of Parks & Resorts) was to start creeping in operating hours at WDW specifically. There was the belief that, unlike at DL where those 12am closes generated notably more cash, WDW parks weren’t seeing that much of a benefit from staying open super late (think 12a, 1a, or 2a close for MK for example), so they slowly started scaling them back, using excuses like DAH and the expanded hours at DAK (how long did that last lol) to creep in the hours at MK and DHS in particular. With the success of the relaunched DAH, diligent Disney fans started noticing fewer PMEMH nights, so them being a causality of this economic hole they’re in isn’t terribly surprising unfortunately.

I’m a little surprised they’re abandoning the EMH (I thought they’d just revert to the Extra Magic Hour (like DL) name but they’re likely doing that for two reasons: 1) it’s associated with the “old” program so no need to remind people of what was and 2) more importantly, it gives them more flexibility. It doesn’t have to be an hour; it can be half an hour during slower times of the year. It can also only include certain attractions or parts of the park.

My guess is that this benefit will be a real boon right now, given how empty the Disney resorts are (and doing it on the half hour still allows them to stagger openings on busier days/weekends during the pandemic). As more resorts reopen and tourism patterns/occupancy rates return to normal, I could see them bumping it out to a full hour and keeping it as a half-an-hour benefit during slow times of the year. Again, this gives them more flexibility going forward. But I’d be shocked if it stayed just thirty minutes forever. At some point (not necessarily soon), I think it’ll be bumped out during busier times of the year.

Going forward, you’ll have Resort Guest Early Entry in the morning and DAH/MNSSHP/MVMCP on select evenings.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Eric Smith said:


> It’s always a good idea to let the dust settle before making any big changes.  Gustin hinted that more news would be coming on this at some point.



Definitely. I really need to get it into my head how much is changing.


----------



## Farro

At least we have ME for any trips this year!


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely. I really need to get it into my head how much is changing.


I think something that would be helpful for everyone: look at anything with the words Temporarily Unavailable and assume it won’t be around for your trip - even if that trip is a year out. Sure, a number of those things will come back but I feel pretty confident a lot of these “temporary” suspensions are not temporary or at least will last a lot longer than we think,


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> Definitely. I really need to get it into my head how much is changing.



In a good way too. We last were there just over a year ago and we will have at least 3 new to us big attractions when we return, 5 depending on Tron and GotG. Hopefully Epcot will also be looking much better than it did when we were last there too! Maybe even a new nighttime show there for those of us who wait long enough?

Maybe Genie will even work better for us than our former ways (I doubt this one, but who knows). Lots of changes in not too much time even considering the not so nice ones. Will miss DME though


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> In a good way too. We last were there just over a year ago and we will have at least 3 new to us big attractions when we return, 5 depending on Tron and GotG. Hopefully Epcot will also be looking much better than it did when we were last there too! Maybe even a new nighttime show there for those of us who wait long enough?
> 
> Maybe Genie will even work better for us than our former ways (I doubt this one, but who knows). Lots of changes in not too much time even considering the not so nice ones. Will miss DME though



I'm wondering when Genie will finally happen. We go late October, my fear is that they will announce in August that it starts 10/1 and I'll have to scramble and figure out how it affects my trip! (I mean, that would still be a fun problem to have )


----------



## yulilin3

D'Amaro jus posted a letter to the CM titled "2021 year of exploration", after touching on points about the events of last week, inclusion and guest experience he ends with
Let’s show the world what we can do.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> I'm wondering when Genie will finally happen. We go late October, my fear is that they will announce in August that it starts 10/1 and I'll have to scramble and figure out how it affects my trip! (I mean, that would still be a fun problem to have )



I’m also worried about this, but hey it would give us something to do lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> D'Amaro jus posted a letter to the CM titled "2021 year of exploration", after touching on points about the events of last week, inclusion and guest experience he ends with
> Let’s show the world what we can do.



I love Josh, and goodness knows I love the Cast Members, but every day it feels like Disney is giving them more and more of an uphill battle to deal with


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

andyman8 said:


> I think something that would be helpful for everyone: look at anything with the words Temporarily Unavailable and assume it won’t be around for your trip - even if that trip is a year out. Sure, a number of those things will come back but I feel pretty confident a lot of these “temporary” suspensions are not temporary or at least will last a lot longer than we think,


That's certainly a good way to mitigate expectations, especially considering there doesn't seem to be any "safe" bets on what will still be available in the future.

Maybe we're in the minority, but we'd been visiting WDW with ever more frequency. There are currently a lot of places that are difficult to get to, and/or have a lot that's closed, and just this year we've replaced two trips to Europe and one to HI with trips to WDW. So far the things that are "temporarily unavailable" (shows, fireworks, FP+) aren't enough to get us to not go, especially compared to other travel destinations.

However, there will come a tipping point as travel restrictions ease and other destinations reopen when more of what we want to see and do is available elsewhere than at WDW. Once these other destinations reopen, I'm not sure how often I'll want to walk past an empty FOTLK building, see stickers on the windows at Casey's saying they're closed, stand in a FOP standby line that stretches into Africa, be reminded of all the runDisney and fun run events that aren't happening,...

The longer these "temporarily unavailable" things are closed, and the more they take away, the more they do affect our desire to go to WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> I'm wondering when Genie will finally happen. We go late October, my fear is that they will announce in August that it starts 10/1 and I'll have to scramble and figure out how it affects my trip! (I mean, that would still be a fun problem to have )





SaintsManiac said:


> I’m also worried about this, but hey it would give us something to do lol



My March 2020 trip that wasn’t saw learning the ins and outs of BG, and 3 I believe major DHS FP+ changes. Little stressful but fun, and boy did I feel accomplished when I successfully changed our plans each time (that worked out well, lol). Gives us experienced planners something to do when they change things up


----------



## J-Dog

We live on the West Coast, so we are not rope-droppers (I have no interest in getting up at 5am Pacific time to get there at rope drop, - I'm on vacation!), so the end of evening EMH, to us, basically means the end of any extra-hours perk.

That, and the loss of DME, is the last straw for us. We won't be staying onsite again. Sorry to be melodramatic...

I'm sure not all, but definitely some other West Coasters feel the same way about rope drop. I guess Disney would rather we go to DLR. If it ever reopens.


----------



## yulilin3

From Twitter


----------



## leahgoogle

J-Dog said:


> We live on the West Coast, so we are not rope-droppers (I have no interest in getting up at 5am Pacific time to get there at rope drop, - I'm on vacation!), so the end of evening EMH, to us, basically means the end of any extra-hours perk.
> 
> That, and the loss of DME, is the last straw for us. We won't be staying onsite again. Sorry to be melodramatic...
> 
> I'm sure not all, but definitely some other West Coasters feel the same way about rope drop. I guess Disney would rather we go to DLR. If it ever reopens.


I'm a midwesterner and I feel that way about that rope drop and early morning hours! I much prefer the extra time at night so to get rid of that is very disappointing.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI - Statement from Mears said they are looking forward to taking guest to all the area theme parks now and into the future
> 
> so maybe service exists and actually expands, just at a cost?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348714573512130560


Plot twist? It’s Mears kicking Disney to the curb not visa versa?!

Sounds like Mears will continue to offer the transport which means cutting out middle mouse Disney... Book with Mears, pay Mears, kinda acts like a big Super Shuttle. If Mears owns the infrastructure used on DME they just have to rebrand, hire backend to run the booking interaction with clients and boom. Business sans Disney... makes sense...


----------



## andyman8

gottalovepluto said:


> Plot twist? It’s Mears kicking Disney to the curb not visa versa?!
> 
> Sounds like Mears will continue to offer the transport which means cutting out middle mouse Disney... Book with Mears, pay Mears, kinda acts like a big Super Shuttle. If Mears owns the infrastructure used on DME they just have to rebrand, hire backend to run the booking interaction with clients and boom. Business sans Disney... makes sense...


I believe Mears is referring to their taxicab and shared van services (some of which might not be operating right now) with that language. I don’t think this is a Mears decision (hence the “disappointed”), but I’m sure someone (whether that be Mears or not) will try to fill the void left by DME with some sort of regular, paid motor coach service to WDW.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

chicagoshannon said:


> Looking forward to my DVC dues going down next year with the removal of Magical Express.
> 
> Serioulsy the cost is ALREADy in your resort fee.  This is just like the parking fee.  That was ALREADY in the resort fee.  Now you get to pay that resort fee and get no benefit.  Now maybe people understand why those of us who drive were so mad when that change happened!


Yup the parking fee was the first step.
That's when we knew that all Disney Corp cares about is money.


----------



## Krandor

WorldOfPooh said:


> Yup the parking fee was the first step.
> That's when we knew that all Disney Corp cares about is money.



pstking fee still upsets me. I’m driving distance (atlanta) and park is what is normally a fairly empty pop parking lot and then don’t touch my car (unless I forget something and need to run to target). Having to pay for my car to sit there while also paying for transportation like sky liner I’m using annoys me.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Parking Fees = X
Get rid of Xtra Magic Night Hours = X
Get rid of bathtubs = X
Get rid of Magical Express = X
Raise prices = X
Lower AP discounts = X
No Loyalty Club = X


----------



## Tandy

2025: We have decided to get rid of rides..
Just come dump your money in a pot and leave.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

J-Dog said:


> We live on the West Coast, so we are not rope-droppers (I have no interest in getting up at 5am Pacific time to get there at rope drop, - I'm on vacation!), so the end of evening EMH, to us, basically means the end of any extra-hours perk.
> 
> That, and the loss of DME, is the last straw for us. We won't be staying onsite again. Sorry to be melodramatic...
> 
> I'm sure not all, but definitely some other West Coasters feel the same way about rope drop. I guess Disney would rather we go to DLR. If it ever reopens.


Yes! I’m from LA and we have only been before the park opened one time for a PPO BOG reservation, and we were nearly late to that. I basically got the reservation to have an empty-ish park photo for the holiday card. We only ever did the PM EMH.  This new decision has made staying off site for our June visit all the better. We usually have to rent a car for the trip/mid way through the trip as we visit family in Florida up in Gainesville, so we rarely took advantage of the ME. I always wanted to, though! The only thing that will suck will be paying for parking at the parks. ...but we have a longer trip this time around, have a 3 bedroom townhouse with a private pool 10 minutes away for about $1000 less than the discounted rate at POP that doesn’t charge for parking! Actually found out the owner is on the Dis as well. 
Disney is just trying to save money, but they are pushing people off at every turn with all these cutbacks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WorldOfPooh said:


> Yup the parking fee was the first step.
> That's when we knew that all Disney Corp cares about is money.



And more than just the fee itself but the reasoning behind it Disney gave:

"It's industry standard"

First off, you are Disney, you have always been about being above just "standard", and second, when you charge what you charge you can't compare yourself to what is standard


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WorldOfPooh said:


> Parking Fees = X
> Get rid of Xtra Magic Night Hours = X
> Get rid of bathtubs = X
> Get rid of Magical Express = X
> Raise prices = X
> Lower AP discounts = X
> No Loyalty Club = X



Profit = ✓


----------



## Tandy

TheMaxRebo said:


> And more than just the fee itself but the reasoning behind it Disney gave:
> 
> "It's industry standard"
> 
> First off, you are Disney, you have always been about being above just "standard", and second, when you charge what you charge you can't compare yourself to what is standard


"Plus-ing" is gone...

"Minus=ing" is the new mantra


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Tandy said:


> "Plus-ing" is gone...
> 
> "Minus=ing" is the new mantra



Yeah, it felt like Disney was a luxury brand and always looked for ways to give you more - at a price of course. A trip was expensive but one (or at least I can speak for myself) could feel that it was worth it as there was more provided than a standard vacation 

Feels like that is no longer the case - still world class theme parks, amazing attractions, etc. - but the "extra" is getting harder to spot rather than easier


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TheMaxRebo said:


> And more than just the fee itself but the reasoning behind it Disney gave:
> 
> "It's industry standard"
> 
> First off, you are Disney, you have always been about being above just "standard", and second, when you charge what you charge you can't compare yourself to what is standard



The industry standard line , where is my continental breakfast and loyalty program, Disney??


----------



## hereforthechurros

DGsAtBLT said:


> The industry standard line , where is my continental breakfast and loyalty program, Disney??


Or robes and slippers in the deluxe rooms?!


----------



## WorldOfPooh

TheMaxRebo said:


> And more than just the fee itself but the reasoning behind it Disney gave:
> 
> "It's industry standard"
> 
> First off, you are Disney, you have always been about being above just "standard", and second, when you charge what you charge you can't compare yourself to what is standard


Industry Standard means having a hotel loyalty program, Disney.

You are below Industry Hotel Standard


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> Industry Standard means having a hotel loyalty program, Disney.
> 
> You are below Industry Hotel Standard


They’d never have a loyalty program. They want people to buy DVC. Thats their loyalty program. 
UO doesn’t have one either.


----------



## Devil13

Maybe this is just a play to get people to come this year?

I can see almost see the commercial...Cinderella holding a little girl's hand  waving from up in the train station and the picture fades to fireworks over the castle at night the sun barely rising over the over the entrance in that extra morning half hour, and we see a family of 4 with 8 large pieces of luggage getting out of the monorail from the Polynesian  Camry that they got a ride in from Lyft at the airport, then the following line appears on screen: *"Visit The Magic of Disney World Now, It's Only Going To Get Worse"*


----------



## Princess Merida

Sad. Magical express sets Disney apart.  I have chosen Disney over Universal many times just because a Disney trip is one big magical bubble.  Uber and Lyft are fine for my husband and I, but I’m not comfortable with just anyone driving my kids around.  We will likely use Tony Hinds if staying on cash to avoid the ridiculous parking charges.  If staying DVC we will likely rent a car and spend some time at Universal.  I’m a Disney die hard and they’re really not doing themselves any favors with this change.  Do changes usually get this much blow back on the Disney Parks Blog? If so, I’ve never seen it.  This affects a large percentage of their guests.  It’s just one disappointing thing after another with Disney lately.  We finally got our SOTMK card case last year and now that’s gone too. Ugh just so upset with these decisions.  Also, Cinderella’s castle isn’t pink Disney!!! (Lol had to add that I know some people love it)


----------



## Disney Bobby

It's starting to feel like Disney wants to be a media company and the parks are just an afterthought.


----------



## The Pho

Disney Bobby said:


> It's starting to feel like Disney wants to be a media company and the parks are just an afterthought.


Been that way since 2005.


----------



## New Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> They’d never have a loyalty program. They want people to buy DVC. Thats their loyalty program.
> UO doesn’t have one either.



UO actually does have a hotel loyalty system.   Im not sure if its just for deluxe but it does exist and it covers more than UO


----------



## Mit88

Disneyland is opening!!!....but not for your enjoyment 

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...-vaccine-super-site-in-orange-county/2504250/


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Disneyland is opening!!!....but not for your enjoyment
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...-vaccine-super-site-in-orange-county/2504250/



Nice! Good job, Disney. (A new onsite perk )


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> Nice! Good job, Disney. (A new onsite perk )



I wonder if they’ll implement a MaxPass pass system to bypass the line.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Mit88 said:


> I wonder if they’ll implement a MaxPass pass system to bypass the line.


Do they have Extra COVID Hours?


----------



## Mit88

WorldOfPooh said:


> Do they have Extra COVID Hours?



They already do. It’s held every hour Downtown Disney is open. Extra Covid for everyone


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Y’all can blame me for DME getting the axe because I got a survey about my transportation experiences on December 26 and I told them we used it to the resort and it would’ve been faster to have Ubered because we stopped at the Poly, Grand Floridian, Pop, AoA, & Caribbean Beach before we got to Beach Club and my 2yo at this point was overrrrr his mask and the bus after wearing it for 6hrs straight with no break and I’m fussing with making him comply and half the other families weren’t. Then when we went to get on the return bus, it was packed, so I texted a driver that had picked us up from the park earlier and he was $65 for an airport transfer in a very nice suburban with 3 car seats. Ended up even better because our flight was delayed due to the Nashville bombing so we weren’t sitting at MCO for 4hrs on Christmas. Then they asked us all kinds of price points of what we would pay for and what we had typically paid and where we go when leaving MCO (to the resort, to the parks, to Disney springs) and what we typically do on our travel home day. Age of kids, if we rent a car, if we ever drive to the resorts, if we’d ever leave to go to other Orlando attractions, if we add a cruise or other dvc vacation club to our trip, etc Didn’t think a thing about it until I started catching up on Dis.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Jessica Geisler said:


> Y’all can blame me for DME getting the axe because I got a survey about my transportation experiences on December 26 and I told them we used it to the resort and it would’ve been faster to have Ubered because we stopped at the Poly, Grand Floridian, Pop, AoA, & Caribbean Beach before we got to Beach Club and my 2yo at this point was overrrrr his mask and the bus after wearing it for 6hrs straight with no break and I’m fussing with making him comply and half the other families weren’t. Then when we went to get on the return bus, it was packed, so I texted a driver that had picked us up from the park earlier and he was $65 for an airport transfer in a very nice suburban with 3 car seats. Ended up even better because our flight was delayed due to the Nashville bombing so we weren’t sitting at MCO for 4hrs on Christmas. Then they asked us all kinds of price points of what we would pay for and what we had typically paid and where we go when leaving MCO (to the resort, to the parks, to Disney springs) and what we typically do on our travel home day. Age of kids, if we rent a car, if we ever drive to the resorts, if we’d ever leave to go to other Orlando attractions, if we add a cruise or other dvc vacation club to our trip, etc Didn’t think a thing about it until I started catching up on Dis.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jessica Geisler said:


> Y’all can blame me for DME getting the axe because I got a survey about my transportation experiences on December 26 and I told them we used it to the resort and it would’ve been faster to have Ubered because we stopped at the Poly, Grand Floridian, Pop, AoA, & Caribbean Beach before we got to Beach Club and my 2yo at this point was overrrrr his mask and the bus after wearing it for 6hrs straight with no break and I’m fussing with making him comply and half the other families weren’t. Then when we went to get on the return bus, it was packed, so I texted a driver that had picked us up from the park earlier and he was $65 for an airport transfer in a very nice suburban with 3 car seats. Ended up even better because our flight was delayed due to the Nashville bombing so we weren’t sitting at MCO for 4hrs on Christmas. Then they asked us all kinds of price points of what we would pay for and what we had typically paid and where we go when leaving MCO (to the resort, to the parks, to Disney springs) and what we typically do on our travel home day. Age of kids, if we rent a car, if we ever drive to the resorts, if we’d ever leave to go to other Orlando attractions, if we add a cruise or other dvc vacation club to our trip, etc Didn’t think a thing about it until I started catching up on Dis.



Over the years I’ve read lots of similar complaints about DME. People didn’t like the possible waits for the bus, then the bus to leave, then the many stops, then how long it took the luggage to get to your room, then how early it picks you up to go back to the airport (along with the length of the drive with more possible stops), etc.

Rose coloured glasses. People often spoke of voluntarily skipping it or disliking it but now it was apparently the last thing keeping everybody onsite and their occupancy is going to tank.


----------



## SaintsManiac

DGsAtBLT said:


> Over the years I’ve read lots of similar complaints about DME. People didn’t like the possible waits for the bus, then the bus to leave, then the many stops, then how long it took the luggage to get to your room, then how early it picks you up to go back to the airport (along with the length of the drive with more possible stops), etc.
> 
> Rose coloured glasses. People often spoke of voluntarily skipping it or disliking it but now it was apparently the last thing keeping everybody onsite and their occupancy is going to tank.



I hate DME. After several bad experiences I vowed never again. I guess they took care of that for me.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

SaintsManiac said:


> I hate DME. After several bad experiences I vowed never again. I guess they took care of that for me.



I didn’t . I’ll even miss the sad “we’re kicking you out, here’s your pick up time” envelope that would show up near the end of your vacation.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

DGsAtBLT said:


> Over the years I’ve read lots of similar complaints about DME. People didn’t like the possible waits for the bus, then the bus to leave, then the many stops, then how long it took the luggage to get to your room, then how early it picks you up to go back to the airport (along with the length of the drive with more possible stops), etc.
> 
> Rose coloured glasses. People often spoke of voluntarily skipping it or disliking it but now it was apparently the last thing keeping everybody onsite and their occupancy is going to tank.



I agree with my survey answers and everything you said! I got hooked on WDW in 2015 because I could check my luggage and travel by myself with the babes and not see it again until I got back to my room. Once they took away my luggage transfer, resort airline check-in, and then mears struggled to follow covid safety procedures on Christmas, Chapek himself pretty much stomped on my rose-colored glasses. But I’ve still got 3 more weekend trips booked during each of the Epcot festivals so apparently it didn’t affect me too much.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

DGsAtBLT said:


> Over the years I’ve read lots of similar complaints about DME. People didn’t like the possible waits for the bus, then the bus to leave, then the many stops, then how long it took the luggage to get to your room, then how early it picks you up to go back to the airport (along with the length of the drive with more possible stops), etc.
> 
> Rose coloured glasses. People often spoke of voluntarily skipping it or disliking it but now it was apparently the last thing keeping everybody onsite and their occupancy is going to tank.



Well the thing is that the DME effects almost everyone.

They were able to get away with the parking fees because it only effected a small segment of people who complained vociferously.

Same with taking away alot of other things.

But DME, almost everyone uses that so was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Mit88

To me, DME was convenient. I don’t often use it anymore, we just rent a car. But it’s helpful when we’re meeting family/friends down there that would ride with us in the car, but arrive and/or depart at a different time than us. My brother and his SO met us fall of 2019, but they got in about 6-7 hours after we did, and we had already gotten to the resort and went to the parks. It would have been a waste of a day to either wait for them to arrive and pick them up, or leave the parks, pick them up and go back to the parks. While Uber/Lyft is probably far easier and more convenient with time management, it’s still pretty expensive for a 20 minute ride.

That being said, I’m not in the group that’s devastated about this. It was a nice perk, and just as beneficial for them to “trap” guests in their bubble as it is for the guests as a convenience. I don’t think this is a “Chapek is cheap” type budget cut. It could just be as easy as them wanting to utilize the train system coming the following (maybe) year, and not wanting to pay Mears what they want in the new contract.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> To me, DME was convenient. I don’t often use it anymore, we just rent a car. But it’s helpful when we’re meeting family/friends down there that would ride with us in the car, but arrive and/or depart at a different time than us. My brother and his SO met us fall of 2019, but they got in about 6-7 hours after we did, and we had already gotten to the resort and went to the parks. It would have been a waste of a day to either wait for them to arrive and pick them up, or leave the parks, pick them up and go back to the parks. While Uber/Lyft is probably far easier and more convenient with time management, it’s still pretty expensive for a 20 minute ride.
> 
> That being said, I’m not in the group that’s devastated about this. It was a nice perk, and just as beneficial for them to “trap” guests in their bubble as it is for the guests as a convenience. I don’t think this is a “Chapek is cheap” type budget cut. It could just be as easy as them wanting to utilize the train system coming the following (maybe) year, and not wanting to pay Mears what they want in the new contract.



What makes you think the train is going to be even remotely viable?


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> . I don’t think this is a “Chapek is cheap” type budget cut. It could just be as easy as them wanting to utilize the train system coming the following (maybe) year, and not wanting to pay Mears what they want in the new contract.


I think this was a “stop the bleeding” type of cutback, much like the removal of free MBs and the layoffs. I don’t think — prior to March — they had any plans or strong desire to cut DME entirely.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

WorldOfPooh said:


> Well the thing is that the DME effects almost everyone.
> 
> They were able to get away with the parking fees because it only effected a small segment of people who complained vociferously.
> 
> Same with taking away alot of other things.
> 
> But DME, almost everyone uses that so was the straw that broke the camel's back.



We’ve used it consistently since its introduction, but we also made plenty of onsite trips before without it.

I’ll miss it, but it was just what people are calling it, a perk. It was a bonus to an onsite stay for us, not the reason for the stay.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

I'm glad I've mastered the LYNX bus system.  But DME was still nice to have when your flight came in too late (since DME is 24 hours) and the LYNX bus was done for the night.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> What makes you think the train is going to be even remotely viable?



What makes you think it won’t? It’s a train system. It’s not a space shuttle going to the moon. Plenty of cities have trains


----------



## WorldOfPooh

DGsAtBLT said:


> We’ve used it consistently since its introduction, but we also made plenty of onsite trips before without it.
> 
> I’ll miss it, but it was just what people are calling it, a perk. It was a bonus to an onsite stay for us, not the reason for the stay.


Before I mastered the LYNX bus, DME was a must for me to get from MCO to the Disney Kingdom.  That was a cost saving I could factor in and justify.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> I think this was a “stop the bleeding” type of cutback, much like the removal of free MBs and the layoffs. I don’t think — prior to March — they had any plans or strong desire to cut DME entirely.



Which could be directly related to my last sentence. Stop the bleeding or not, if Mears is struggling financially, and the DME contract was up, it seems only natural that they’d try and seek more money in a new deal with Disney and it was a price that Disney just didn’t want to pay.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> What makes you think it won’t? It’s a train system. It’s not a space shuttle going to the moon. Plenty of cities have trains



Because it moves from one mode of transportation(bus) to 2.  Train then bus.   There is nothing convenient, easier logistics wise or cheaper about it to assume its even a realistic option.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Because it moves from one mode of transportation(bus) to 2.  Train then bus.   There is nothing convenient, easier logistics wise or cheaper about it to assume its even a realistic option.



So they’re just building a station on Disney property for show, no trains will actually arrive there? Because that’s the only way this isn’t a “realistic” option. If it’s there, people will use it. Disney isn’t allowing something like this be built on their property if they didn’t research prior to the agreement that people would actually utilize it.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> So they’re just building a station on Disney property for show, no trains will actually arrive there? Because that’s the only way this isn’t a “realistic” option. If it’s there, people will use it. Disney isn’t allowing something like this be built on their property if they didn’t research prior to the agreement that people would actually utilize it.



No, there just isnt a viable way to replace magical express with it.   I didnt say it didnt serve a purpose I just questioned how you think this will be a viable option for that purpose.  Nothing ive seen would lead me to believe this will be a magical express replacement.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> No, there just isnt a viable way to replace magical express with it.   I didnt say it didnt serve a purpose I just questioned how you think this will be a viable option for that purpose.  Nothing ive seen would lead me to believe this will be a magical express replacement.



Its not a direct replacement, but it’s an alternative option. More available options of transportation from the airport to WDW property would be ideal for the guest and Disney, but with the train, it’s still something along with the other current options. And they don’t have to pay for it. They’re not taking away the ability to get to Disney property without renting a car. I’ve heard of people waiting hours between arriving at the DME gate to arriving at their resort. While you could get lucky, get down to the gate, get right on a bus and you’re the first stop on property and it’s a 45-50 minute process, that’s not the case for many people. So I could certainly see the train be a more convenient option. Not to mention, and this could have since changed, you’d need to take the DME to the airport 6-7 hours before your flight took off. That’s time guests could be at the parks, or DS spending money.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Its not a direct replacement, but it’s an alternative option. More available options of transportation from the airport to WDW property would be ideal for the guest and Disney, but with the train, it’s still something along with the other current options. And they don’t have to pay for it. They’re not taking away the ability to get to Disney property without renting a car. I’ve heard of people waiting hours between arriving at the DME gate to arriving at their resort. While you could get lucky, get down to the gate, get right on a bus and you’re the first stop on property and it’s a 45-50 minute process, that’s not the case for many people. So I could certainly see the train be a more convenient option. Not to mention, and this could have since changed, you’d need to take the DME to the airport 6-7 hours before your flight took off. That’s time guests could be at the parks, or DS spending money.


Who the heck takes DME to MCO 6-7 hours before their flight takes off?!!


----------



## rosieposie3

Mit88 said:


> Its not a direct replacement, but it’s an alternative option. More available options of transportation from the airport to WDW property would be ideal for the guest and Disney, but with the train, it’s still something along with the other current options. And they don’t have to pay for it. They’re not taking away the ability to get to Disney property without renting a car. I’ve heard of people waiting hours between arriving at the DME gate to arriving at their resort. While you could get lucky, get down to the gate, get right on a bus and you’re the first stop on property and it’s a 45-50 minute process, that’s not the case for many people. So I could certainly see the train be a more convenient option. Not to mention, and this could have since changed, you’d need to take the DME to the airport 6-7 hours before your flight took off. That’s time guests could be at the parks, or DS spending money.


We for one can't wait for the train option. As Europeans, the lack of really quality public transport options from the airport to the parks is a bummer for us, and the emphasis on driving is bizzare. I assume though that WDW will replace DME with a paid option eventually, like the similar service at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## Heather07438

The cost to support DME made sense for WDW when it helped hold guests captive in the bubble. Now people can Uber around which is much quicker/cheaper than old school taxi, and they can get inexpensive grocery delivery easily.  
WDW used to make a ton of money from guests only eating in the bubble and buying over priced staples in the resort. A case of water is almost $20 but people buy it because it costs almost $100 to buy 24 bottles of water in the parks. Now people just get it with grocery delivery.
MDE is no longer profitable from this angle.


----------



## Jennasis

With the train...I'm wondering how that will work?  It's not a monorail taking folks back and forth to the airport.  It's a train that runs from the airport, to the park, to Miami right?  So what happens when your plane lands and the next train isn't for another hour or 2 or 3 or 4??  Plus you then have to transfer  (with all your luggage) from the train station at Disney, to a bus to your resort.


----------



## Sandiz08

I’m disappointed. Magical express was convenient and good to us. We never had a bad experience. Always hopped right on the bus at MCO. My kids will miss it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> So they’re just building a station on Disney property for show, no trains will actually arrive there? Because that’s the only way this isn’t a “realistic” option. If it’s there, people will use it. Disney isn’t allowing something like this be built on their property if they didn’t research prior to the agreement that people would actually utilize it.



People will definitely use it - I think it will be great for folks staying at Disney Springs hotels that currently had to figure out their own transportation anyway. 

But still is at least a two step process in you have to take the train to Disney Springs and then a bus to your hotel, potentially while carrying all your luggage.

It's an alternative but not equal replacement 

What I could see Disney do overtime is promote this method including "free transfer from the DS station to your resort" and offer an upcharge that is direct transport from the airport to your resort (thinking a Minnie Van type service )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jennasis said:


> With the train...I'm wondering how that will work?  It's not a monorail taking folks back and forth to the airport.  It's a train that runs from the airport, to the park, to Miami right?  So what happens when your plane lands and the next train isn't for another hour or 2 or 3 or 4??  Plus you then have to transfer  (with all your luggage) from the train station at Disney, to a bus to your resort.



Long term it will connect Miami to MCO to Disney Springs to Tampa and back.

No idea how often they would run - my guess would be fairly often during "peak" times but if your plan arrives at an off time you could have a bit of a wait (though that was true with ME as well)


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> Long term it will connect Miami to MCO to Disney Springs to Tampa and back.
> 
> No idea how often they would run - my guess would be fairly often during "peak" times but if your plan arrives at an off time you could have a bit of a wait (though that was true with ME as well)


I can’t see them running too often, considering they have to share the track with other train services. I would think at most we‘re looking at 4-5 runs from MCO to WDW a day. It will be able to be used by some people but it will in no way be a full replacement for DME. Plus, it’s still a big if this gets built anytime soon. People keep throwing out the 2023 date but don’t realize that Brightline is already more than 6 months behind on the Miami to MCO line and that part probably won’t open now until 2023. The WDW line and station still doesn’t even have government approval. This is more than a couple of years out, we’re looking at more 2025-26 for this to be operational. Unless Disney really puts their muscle behind it, but Brightline has just shown to be such an inept company when it comes to building timelines here in FL.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

skeeter31 said:


> I can’t see them running too often, considering they have to share the track with other train services. I would think at most we‘re looking at 4-5 runs from MCO to WDW a day. It will be able to be used by some people but it will in no way be a full replacement for DME. Plus, it’s still a big if this gets built anytime soon. People keep throwing out the 2023 date but don’t realize that Brightline is already more than 6 months behind on the Miami to MCO line and that part probably won’t open now until 2023. The WDW line and station still doesn’t even have government approval. This is more than a couple of years out, we’re looking at more 2025-26 for this to be operational. Unless Disney really puts their muscle behind it, but Brightline has just shown to be such an inept company when it comes to building timelines here in FL.



They would have to have dual tracks. One for the Miama-Tampa Express and then another one for the MCO to Disney train.  Not sure if the would do that.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> They would have to have dual tracks. One for the Miama-Tampa Express and then another one for the MCO to Disney train.  Not sure if the would do that.


No, the plans don’t call for that. The plan for this train service is to start in Miami, go to MCO, and then go from MCO to Tampa. The WDW stop is just a stop along the planned line from MCO to Tampa and not the main reason for this train line. The plans don’t call for multiple tracks as their main purpose isn’t to shuttle guests from the airport to Disney, its to go to Tampa.


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> Well the thing is that the DME effects almost everyone.
> 
> They were able to get away with the parking fees because it only effected a small segment of people who complained vociferously.
> 
> Same with taking away alot of other things.
> 
> But DME, almost everyone uses that so was the straw that broke the camel's back.


It really doesn’t affect almost everyone, and Disney realizes this currently. The majority of guests coming to WDW now are still more local in variety and not utilizing DME. Disney may realize that for the next few years air travel will be down coming to WDW. Plus, as others have mentioned the main reason for DME was to keep people captive on property but since the invention of ride share, that bubble has be burst now for years. So Disney isn‘t going to fork out the money to drive people, for free, from MCO to WDW for them to turn around and still leave property every night for dinner or to go to other parks. The point of the system was to keep you on property 24/7. That’s been gone for years now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Train seems like a nice option for parties who can pack somewhat light (thinking short trips, adults only, or families with older kids) but dragging kids and luggage on public transport that most importantly does not take you to a resort and requires a transfer would make it a non starter for lots of families IMO. Still a good option but not for all situations.

Would not want to have to get on Disney transport with all our stuff after the train, and if we’d be willing to get in a ride share to the resort seems easier and more efficient to just take it from MCO given they are on demand.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

In hindsight there’s no doubt in my mind DLR remaining closed right now is the right and responsible thing, but I don’t know if further discussing the reasons why is deemed too OT so I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## tink2424

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but in 1971 they weren't charging $500/ night for a deluxe room of $200/night for a themed motel room
> 
> and they didn't have major competition down the road they were trying to keep people away from


^^^YES THIS!!^^^

It is the price of a Disney stay that is the problem.  The other "perks" (DME, 60 FP window, EMHs) were what made paying the Disney prices worth it.  Now they are just nice themed hotels with transportation to the parks (that can be hit or miss in the amount of time it takes).  The transportation to the parks is still a great feature but not worth the prices that you are required to pay.  You can easily stay off site and even with the parking fees come out ahead.  

Additionally as many have said by not having a car most people stayed in the Disney bubble.  That was HUGE for Disney.  They are really shooting themselves in the foot now.   Very short term thinking here.

And let me be clear - My issue isn't so much regarding DME (although this is probably the straw that breaks the camels back for most) it is the consistent devaluation of a Disney vacation.  Yes there is still magic and yes I still love Disney and will be back.  But I will most likely do it very differently and spend a lot of my dollars elsewhere.  I certainly will not pay to stay on-site when I can stay off-site and save a lot of money.  Meanwhile I will ONLY stay in the deluxe hotels at Universal since they have the express pass.  I am willing to pay the higher rate for the room for the benefit of the stay.  I have a feeling Disney will really regret all these changes in the end.  They certainly are not the leaders in customer service anymore.


----------



## yulilin3

Bus lines from MIA to Orlando are actually very very popular.  Creating this new option is great news.  I don't think WDW visitors will be using it that much though.  I could be wrong


----------



## rpb718

Finally DL is getting smart.  Instead of complaining or sniping or threatening about being able to open they decided to go with "How can we help you so that we can get to the point where DL can eventually open?" approach.  Took a long time for that to sink in.

As for the train as a replacement option to DME from MCO, as someone said it may be great for those that travel light but for those larger family groups with 10+ bags schlepping those bags over to a train station and being let off at DS and having to schlep those bags over to a bus stop and pretty much fill the bus between all the people and bags is not convenient in the least when you compare to DME bag check-in at your home airport and MCO on-site busses directly to your resort.   Of course now you need to schlep your bags to DME, but even that is a relatively minor inconvenience given the locations at MCO of the baggage area and DME.


----------



## hertamaniac

yulilin3 said:


> Bus lines from MIA to Orlando are actually very very popular.  Creating this new option is great news.  I don't think WDW visitors will be using it that much though.  I could be wrong



Part of that (in reverse) is when the cruise lines were online and trips out of Port of Miami were so much cheaper (or had better itineraries) than Port Canaveral.


----------



## yulilin3

hertamaniac said:


> Part of that (in reverse) is when the cruise lines were online and trips out of Port of Miami were so much cheaper (or had better itineraries) than Port Canaveral.


Don't know about that but from personal experience thre bus lines that stop at MIA, Fort Lauderdale and the Walmart on osceola parkway is very popular with locals.  I believe it's like $25 a trip. 
I train will definitely be more efficient in terms of time


----------



## WorldOfPooh

yulilin3 said:


> Don't know about that but from personal experience thre bus lines that stop at MIA, Fort Lauderdale and the Walmart on osceola parkway is very popular with locals.  I believe it's like $25 a trip.
> I train will definitely be more efficient in terms of time



Is there a train or something from Sea World to Busch Gardens Tampa?


----------



## yulilin3

WorldOfPooh said:


> Is there a train or something from Sea World to Busch Gardens Tampa?


No.  Our new-ish thing is sunrail that has been a slow construction but eventually it will reach Tampa. 
I believe there is a shuttle service to legoland from Icon Orlando.
Not sure about shuttle from SWO to BG


----------



## skeeter31

WorldOfPooh said:


> Is there a train or something from Sea World to Busch Gardens Tampa?


No. When/If Brightline/Sunline completes the MCO to Tampa line would be the only train line that runs from Orlando to Tampa.


----------



## yulilin3

skeeter31 said:


> No. When/If Brightline/Sunline completes the MCO to Tampa line would be the only train line that runs from Orlando to Tampa.


Well there's Amtrak


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> Well there's Amtrak


True. Always forget about Amtrak


----------



## WorldOfPooh

yulilin3 said:


> Well there's Amtrak


I just checked and the Amtrack is $58-$97.

Would be cheaper to rent a car.

I called Mears and
The free shuttle from Sea World to Busch Gardens is temporarily suspsended due to the pandemic.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

One thing that people need to understand is that the train is not something new as far a Disney station.  The original Florida High Speed Rail system proposed in the late 2000's was to have a 2 level station built to service WDW adjacent to I-4 near World Drive since the train line would be situated within the I-4 Right of Way.  The Brightline Rail idea is just an extension of this idea since that project was killed by the Governor in 2014.  Disney agreeing to a station is just dusting off the previous plans and saying, sure, we will let you have a stop that services us.  

But to think that this line is going to be anything close to a replacement for DME is not even close.  These trains are high speed passenger lines, not commuter.  There will not be a constant flow of trains moving between the airport and WDW.  There may be a few a day going each direction, but the idea is to get people between Miami and Orlando and Orlando and Tampa.

Also - at present, there is not even an approved route to begin a study for environmental approvals (NEPA) let alone a route to begin engineering design and permitting.  There are not any agreements yet for use of tracks (they need to have a shared track agreement with CSX to get from the Airport station to the south), or agreements with either the Central Florida Expressway Authority for use of right of way to build tracks along SR 417, or agreements wtih FDOT for co-location of tracks along I-4.  THere is a dedicated envelope in the ROW of I-4 for rail, but that was modified for the I-4 expansion project that will soon be moving to construction.  I have reviewed the first 2 Brightline proposals for FDOT and there has been nothing new submitted in close to a year, so they are not actively moving on this, other than the agreement to build a station to serve Disney (location unknown).

The station at the airport is being built at Terminal C, which at present is not really in use other than for parking, so you would need to get from terminal A or B with your bags and take the monorail to terminal C to catch a train too.  I have been monitoring the construction for the route from the Airport to Cocoa and they are nowhere near ready to lay any tracks.  In the past year they have been building several bridges to get the line over major roads, but there are still miles and miles of the route that is just clearing and grubbing and fill dirt with stabiliized support walls.  There is no way that the line is running when they have said.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Mit88 said:


> So they’re just building a station on Disney property for show, no trains will actually arrive there? Because that’s the only way this isn’t a “realistic” option. If it’s there, people will use it. Disney isn’t allowing something like this be built on their property if they didn’t research prior to the agreement that people would actually utilize it.


DME takes people to the front entrance of their hotel, where there are most often bellmen and luggage racks waiting. I read the train station will be at DS - is this accurate?

If the train station is at DS:
How will everyone get from the single train station to their hotel, with all their bags? Doesn't that create a separate logistical nightmare? Will they have to create a separate "bell services" type desk at the train station to help people with their bags, or at least have airport-type carts, at both the train station and the DS bus corral area? Won't that create even bigger backups on the DS buses (I've had to wait through 3 or 4 buses of people to get back to my hotel as it is, I can't imagine ALSO adding in all the people coming from the airport and their luggage)?


----------



## brockash

Mit88 said:


> So they’re just building a station on Disney property for show, no trains will actually arrive there? Because that’s the only way this isn’t a “realistic” option. If it’s there, people will use it. Disney isn’t allowing something like this be built on their property if they didn’t research prior to the agreement that people would actually utilize it.


Hmmm...I'll be honest, when I first heard of them making a station at DS, the only thing I could imagine was that it would be for local/day guests, going to DS, not the parks so much.  It seems so odd and very inconvenient that the intention would be for people to fly to MCO to get their luggage and lug it to a train to go to DS, to get their luggage and lug it to a bus to finally arrive at their resort???  I mean is that what people are thinking?  That just seems so odd and I can't imagine many people would see it as a realistic option.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

DGsAtBLT said:


> Over the years I’ve read lots of similar complaints about DME. People didn’t like the possible waits for the bus, then the bus to leave, then the many stops, then how long it took the luggage to get to your room, then how early it picks you up to go back to the airport (along with the length of the drive with more possible stops), etc.
> 
> Rose coloured glasses. People often spoke of voluntarily skipping it or disliking it but now it was apparently the last thing keeping everybody onsite and their occupancy is going to tank.


Too bad the "solution" to complaints isn't to improve a service but instead to remove the service altogether (assuming the surveys had any impact on their decision and it wasn't completely short-term financial).


----------



## Eric Smith

Jennasis said:


> With the train...I'm wondering how that will work?  It's not a monorail taking folks back and forth to the airport.  It's a train that runs from the airport, to the park, to Miami right?  So what happens when your plane lands and the next train isn't for another hour or 2 or 3 or 4??  Plus you then have to transfer  (with all your luggage) from the train station at Disney, to a bus to your resort.


If the train is one of the answers, they're going to run it more often than once every couple hours.  it's a short trip, so the round trip time (not counting stops) would probably be under a half hour.


----------



## Eric Smith

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> DME takes people to the front entrance of their hotel, where there are most often bellmen and luggage racks waiting. I read the train station will be at DS - is this accurate?
> 
> If the train station is at DS:
> How will everyone get from the single train station to their hotel, with all their bags? Doesn't that create a separate logistical nightmare? Will they have to create a separate "bell services" type desk at the train station to help people with their bags, or at least have airport-type carts, at both the train station and the DS bus corral area? Won't that create even bigger backups on the DS buses (I've had to wait through 3 or 4 buses of people to get back to my hotel as it is, I can't imagine ALSO adding in all the people coming from the airport and their luggage)?


DME takes people to the front of their hotel....after a few stops at other hotels....and waiting at the airport, possibly for a long time.  I understand people are upset that it is going away, but let's not pretend it was a perfect service.  I've seen tons of complaints about it over the past few years.  For us, getting to the airport hours before our flight meant we would never use it on the way back.


----------



## Mit88

brockash said:


> Hmmm...I'll be honest, when I first heard of them making a station at DS, the only thing I could imagine was that it would be for local/day guests, going to DS, not the parks so much.  It seems so odd and very inconvenient that the intention would be for people to fly to MCO to get their luggage and lug it to a train to go to DS, to get their luggage and lug it to a bus to finally arrive at their resort???  I mean is that what people are thinking?  That just seems so odd and I can't imagine many people would see it as a realistic option.



I wasn’t suggesting it’s a total replacement of DME, but there’s no denying that it is an option. You’re undoubtedly going to have people using it as airport transportation. And you’re going to see people use it as a local service to go to DS. I don’t think anyone wants to see DME go away, but fighting back as if DME were the only option of transportation that’s currently there and will be coming at some point in the future will have this conversation moving in circles until the end of time


----------



## xuxa777

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeah, but in 1971 they weren't charging $500/ night for a deluxe room of $200/night for a themed motel room
> 
> and they didn't have major competition down the road they were trying to keep people away from



Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.

In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430 

GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now 

Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation. 

In 1971 : Average salary was $10K, new house was $25K, new car $3K, movie ticket $1.50


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Disneyland is opening!!!....but not for your enjoyment
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...-vaccine-super-site-in-orange-county/2504250/


Says you, I'm more excited for this vaccine than any ride at DL!


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Says you, I'm more excited for this vaccine than any ride at DL!



While I’m going to take the vaccine as soon as I can, I don’t think it falls under the category of being “excited” for me.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349024935419719687


----------



## WorldOfPooh

xuxa777 said:


> Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.
> 
> In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430
> 
> GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now
> 
> Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation.
> 
> In 1971 : Average salary was $10K, new house was $25K, new car $3K, movie ticket $1.50


Good point

However, I believe in 1972 and 1987 those were luxury hotels.
I'm not so sure now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Too bad the "solution" to complaints isn't to improve a service but instead to remove the service altogether (assuming the surveys had any impact on their decision and it wasn't completely short-term financial).


This is where I am too. Rather than do things to compete or even create with a new standard they're just eliminating and putting it all back on the consumer, while increasing cost for them as well. MinnieVans were a genius way to compete but that's now gone too. Their standing in the world of business cannot be overstated, and I frankly expect better.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xuxa777 said:


> Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.
> 
> In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430
> 
> GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now
> 
> Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation.
> 
> In 1971 : Average salary was $10K, new house was $25K, new car $3K, movie ticket $1.50



guess the price to stay on property has always been (in my mind) crazy

I can get a multi-bedroom condo/townhouse off property for $150/night ... I can stay at other hotesl that are just as nice or nicer than Disney hotels for way cheaper that come with breakfast included and loyalty programs 

It was things like ME, EMH, FP+ early access, free magic bands, etc. that helped justify those costs when comparing to other options.

For some, simply staying at a Disney hotel and being in the bubble is enough to pay those crazy rates - but for others, it was those "extras' that made it easier to pay those rates


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xuxa777 said:


> Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.
> 
> In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430
> 
> GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now
> 
> Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation.
> 
> In 1971 : Average salary was $10K, new house was $25K, new car $3K, movie ticket $1.50



and just to double check - it was $44/night at the Contemporary for a Theme Park view room - the cheapest room at Contemporary was $29 which would be $187 in 2021 dollars

no way you can get anything at the Contemporary now for $187/night


----------



## DGsAtBLT

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Too bad the "solution" to complaints isn't to improve a service but instead to remove the service altogether (assuming the surveys had any impact on their decision and it wasn't completely short-term financial).



I don’t think this was in response to complaints or lack there of at all. Lots of cost cutting going on, it’s just another victim of it.

My point was that this was not a service that was ideal, good, or even utilized by everybody, which I think is being glossed over by some who are talking like it’s going to tank occupancy at the resorts. It’s like people who are upset about EMH being lost, but for years the consensus was often to either avoid them or that they were completely watered down from what they once were.

I think occupancy at the resorts is going to be relatively unchanged from this. Cool if I’m wrong, because that’s incentive to bring it back and I’m a DME fan.


----------



## Jennasis

Eric Smith said:


> If the train is one of the answers, they're going to run it more often than once every couple hours.  it's a short trip, so the round trip time (not counting stops) would probably be under a half hour.


But it isn't an around trip From the airport to Disney. It goes from the airport to Disney to south Florida.


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> If the train is one of the answers, they're going to run it more often than once every couple hours.  it's a short trip, so the round trip time (not counting stops) would probably be under a half hour.


But the train line isn’t being built to be a Disney shuttle service, it’s being built to connect Miami to Orlando and Orlando to Tampa. The stop at WDW is just that, a stop along the way. They won’t be having multiple dedicated trains running on the single track back and forth between MCO and WDW. It would most likely just be the stop along the way from MCO to Tampa.


----------



## skeeter31

Jennasis said:


> But it isn't an around trip From the airport to Disney. It goes from the airport to Disney to south Florida.


Almost. Goes from Miami to MCO then a different set of tracks will go from MCO to Tampa. MCO will serve as the Caribbean Beach sort of stop on the Skyliner. It will be the midpoint for both sections of the train.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jennasis said:


> But it isn't an around trip From the airport to Disney. It goes from the airport to Disney to south Florida.


To be an option, there would need to be a dedicated train running between Disney World and the airport, maybe two.  I'm skeptical that the train factors in to transportation from the airport to property but people seemed to have latched on to it.


----------



## Heather07438

In all 4 parks nothing is over 60 minute wait. 
And it is noon, usually the busiest time


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.
> 
> In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430
> 
> GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now
> 
> Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation.


Today’s prices are very discounted due to COVID. If you want to compare apples to apples you need to use Rack Rate as discounts are much harder to get outside COVID times, smaller for the general public and availability usually sucks. Rack rate for this week starts at $518 for CR.

For 2021 rack rates: https://www.mousesavers.com/2021-contemporary-room-rates-season-dates/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jennasis said:


> But it isn't an around trip From the airport to Disney. It goes from the airport to Disney to south Florida.


Can you imagine sleeping through your WDW stop? At least if you miss your hotel stop on MDE you won’t end up in South FL


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Can you imagine sleeping through your WDW stop? At least if you miss your hotel stop on MDE you won’t end up in South FL


Wrong direction


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> DME takes people to the front of their hotel....after a few stops at other hotels....and waiting at the airport, possibly for a long time.  I understand people are upset that it is going away, but let's not pretend it was a perfect service.  I've seen tons of complaints about it over the past few years.  For us, getting to the airport hours before our flight meant we would never use it on the way back.



Its not perfect but we pay for it so id rather get what I pay for than nothing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm kind of confused why people think this has anything to do with the train.

I don't even know if that train is happening for sure. I don't know if anyone does. Projects like that get canceled or modified all the time.

I don't want to end up at Disney Springs anyway with all my luggage and have to go wait in a giant line for a resort bus either.


----------



## skeeter31

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of confused why people think this has anything to do with the train.
> 
> I don't even know if that train is happening for sure. I don't know if anyone does. Projects like that get canceled or modified all the time.
> 
> I don't want to end up at Disney Springs anyway with all my luggage and have to go wait in a giant line for a resort bus either.


People latched onto the train speculation because it was announced within the last 6 months, so it’s fresh in people‘s minds. I agree that it won’t be used as a direct replacement for DME and is still years and years away from completion if it ever is completed. But it’s being talked about as if it’s going to come in a few months after DME leaves and solve all the problems. It won’t.


----------



## gottalovepluto

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of confused why people think this has anything to do with the train.
> 
> I don't even know if that train is happening for sure. I don't know if anyone does. Projects like that get canceled or modified all the time.
> 
> I don't want to end up at Disney Springs anyway with all my luggage and have to go wait in a giant line for a resort bus either.


It doesn’t have anything to do with the train. People just want a substitute MDE and they latched onto that.

ETA- @skeeter31 beat me to the punch here  #greatminds


----------



## Jroceagles

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I got this too. Fingers crossed for an opening (at least soft?) next month!
> 
> Realistically, I think it will happen around spring break, but I can hope.


thanks!  would love a soft open end of January or start of February.


----------



## hereforthechurros

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm kind of confused why people think this has anything to do with the train.
> 
> I don't even know if that train is happening for sure. I don't know if anyone does. Projects like that get canceled or modified all the time.
> 
> I don't want to end up at Disney Springs anyway with all my luggage and have to go wait in a giant line for a resort bus either.


It was posed as a question, like will the train lend itself to getting people to WDW (not a replacement for DME but another transportation option) but those with more knowledge quickly answered that no, it isn't a high capacity solution.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> It was posed as a question, like will the train lend itself to getting people to WDW (not a replacement for DME but another transportation option) but those with more knowledge quickly answered that no, it isn't a high capacity solution.


No it’s really been picked up by a lot of sources as being the replacement for DME, not just here. Multiple articles mention the train coming as a nice option, when in reality it really won’t be. People will be able to use it, but it won’t be a true replacement or be able to be used by the numbers that used DME.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I just moved to the Orlando area.

Honestly wondering if I shouldn't just start up a MCO to WDW van business with a van that has 3 car seats next year.

Sounds like I'd make a fortune. 

Just FYI I'm not really going to start that business. Just seems like there is a big need for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just moved to the Orlando area.
> 
> Honestly wondering if I shouldn't just start up a MCO to WDW van business with a van that has 3 car seats next year.
> 
> Sounds like I'd make a fortune.
> 
> Just FYI I'm not really going to start that business. Just seems like there is a big need for it.



a service that catered to families could be really useful

no idea what insurance for operating such a service would be though


----------



## TheMaxRebo

skeeter31 said:


> No it’s really been picked up by a lot of sources as being the replacement for DME, not just here. Multiple articles mention the train coming as a nice option, when in reality it really won’t be. People will be able to use it, but it won’t be a true replacement or be able to be used by the numbers that used DME.



I've seen a lot of comments elswhere to the effct of "People are stupid, I wish they would read more - obviously DME is no longer needed with the train coming in 2022!"




hereforthechurros said:


> It was posed as a question, like will the train lend itself to getting people to WDW (not a replacement for DME but another transportation option) but those with more knowledge quickly answered that no, it isn't a high capacity solution.



I do think long road it could play a role in getting people to the area - though in my mind it would be more impactful for people staying at DIsney Springs hotels that don't have something like DME to bring people directly from the airport already


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> It doesn’t have anything to do with the train. People just want a substitute MDE and they latched onto that.
> 
> ETA- @skeeter31 beat me to the punch here  #greatminds



Funny part is the substitute is to use the same service and same buses, they just are not painted/wrapped as a Disney bus or showing videos. Mears will continue to provide the exact same service. There is no need for a substitute. The outrage is a bit over the top

It is the similar to the minnie vans stopping, the service is still there just not Disney branded anymore.


----------



## xuxa777

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just moved to the Orlando area.
> 
> Honestly wondering if I shouldn't just start up a MCO to WDW van business with a van that has 3 car seats next year.
> 
> Sounds like I'd make a fortune.
> 
> Just FYI I'm not really going to start that business. Just seems like there is a big need for it.


 Most if not all van/shuttle companies provide car seats already, some for free some at an additional cost


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> No it’s really been picked up by a lot of sources as being the replacement for DME, not just here. Multiple articles mention the train coming as a nice option, when in reality it really won’t be. People will be able to use it, but it won’t be a true replacement or be able to be used by the numbers that used DME.


I was only commenting on here, haven't seen much else. Pretty ridiculous if that's the case as they should be doing research before throwing it out as a solution.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> Funny part is the substitute is to use the same service and same buses, they just are not painted/wrapped as a Disney bus or showing videos. Mears will continue to provide the exact same service. There is no need for a substitute. The outrage is a bit over the top
> 
> It is the similar to the minnie vans stopping, the service is still there just not Disney branded anymore.



Didnt Mears run a MCO to WDW shuttle sans luggage service before DME came on the scene, or is that my imagination? They’ve got the buses to do that again, like you said.

No doubt someone comes along and fills the void. Just won’t be included and probably won’t be as seamless and easy as DME was. For us if we’re having to pay for transport anyways we’re probably more likely to just rent a vehicle to give us the convenience that we miss out on by not using rideshare programs with car seat age kids.


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> Still the real price not much different from today, Contemporary hotel room in 1972 was around $45 which is around $300 today with inflation factored in, plus there was only one park then.  I can book at Contemporary room for $348 for this week, very close to the same amount as back then, with four parks and a bunch more amenities even without DME.
> 
> In 1987, poly rooms were $187, in today's dollars $430
> 
> GF in 1988 was $160 around $370 now
> 
> Disney room costs have go up a bit but the vast increase in prices is due to inflation.
> 
> In 1971 : Average salary was $10K, new house was $25K, new car $3K, movie ticket $1.50


Magical Express started in 2005.

A comparison of rack rates at selected WDW hotels for October 8 in 2003, 2013 and 2021:

All Star Music
2003: $77
Inflation adjusted 2003 price: $109.38
2013: $124
Inflation adjusted 2013 price: $138.78
2021: $218

Coronado Springs
2003: $133
Inflation adjusted 2003 price: $188.93
2013: $245
Inflation adjusted 2013 price: $274.21
2021: $338

Polynesian Resort
2003: $299
Inflation adjusted 2003 price: $424.74
2013: $562
Inflation adjusted 2013 price: $629
2021: $820


----------



## The Pho

hereforthechurros said:


> I was only commenting on here, haven't seen much else. Pretty ridiculous if that's the case as *they should be doing research before throwing it out as a solution*.


That sums up most of the internet right there.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Didnt Mears run a MCO to WDW shuttle sans luggage service before DME came on the scene, or is that my imagination? They’ve got the buses to do that again, like you said.
> 
> No doubt someone comes along and fills the void. Just won’t be included and probably won’t be as seamless and easy as DME was. For us if we’re having to pay for transport anyways we’re probably more likely to just rent a vehicle to give us the convenience that we miss out on by not using rideshare programs with car seat age kids.



Yes.

In 2000 we bought Mear's shuttle tickets (can't remember if we actually got tickets or just paid at a booth) at the airport.  

It was a yellow charter bus.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Today’s prices are very discounted due to COVID. If you want to compare apples to apples you need to use Rack Rate as discounts are much harder to get outside COVID times, smaller for the general public and availability usually sucks. Rack rate for this week starts at $518 for CR.
> 
> For 2021 rack rates: https://www.mousesavers.com/2021-contemporary-room-rates-season-dates/



But are the really discounted that much?  

[


Aimeedyan said:


> We are happy to stay onsite often (we've been staying every 3-4 weeks here lately) but I think the hotel costs are still too high for the return. The discounts are not any better than normal but without the perks (plus the parking fee on top of that!). The deals at hotels offsite - many of which are much nicer - are just too good to resist.





SaintsManiac said:


> The rack rates for November 2021 are STUPID. There are obviously many things that can come back/change to make onsite appealing again, but I’m really disappointed in how high they are now. Throwing a 30% room discount out on those rates is a joke. I booked a moderate because I can’t book AKL yet and the other deluxes were way too much for what they’re offering.



I was just pointing out that yes rooms are a bit more expensive now, but it is not as dramatic as the OP stated when inflation and other amenities are looked at.  

Back in the seventies you could stay at the Days Inn offsite for $3/night.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Yes.
> 
> In 2000 we bought Mear's shuttle tickets (can't remember if we actually got tickets or just paid at a booth) at the airport.
> 
> It was a yellow charter bus.



We also used it but if people didn’t like the multiple stops on DME they definitely wouldn’t have liked that shuttle. The Mears one we took around then stopped at a bunch of off site hotels before bringing us to property. We never did it again.


----------



## Farro

Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -

_Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _

Did it not always say the bolded?


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> We also used it but if people didn’t like the multiple stops on DME they definitely wouldn’t have liked that shuttle. The Mears one we took around then stopped at a bunch of off site hotels before bringing us to property. We never did it again.



It was cheaper than a taxi I'm assuming, because the two of were not rolling in the dough back then!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -
> 
> _Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _
> 
> Did it not always say the bolded?



Pretty sure it did.

Ive heard both that it’s there if they need to enforce it (reports of them checking for hotel stays before boarding the resort monorail on pre-Covid July 4th), or that it refers to anybody staying at or visiting a resort aka everyone who wants to use the transport.


----------



## skeeter31

Farro said:


> Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -
> 
> _Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _
> 
> Did it not always say the bolded?


I think it’s just a semantics thing. The transportation options on property have always been available to all guests visiting the parks. This announcement was referencing resort guests because of the MDE announcement, so they were trying to say all those options will continue to be available to resort guests. But people have taken it to mean they’re going to restrict monorails, busses, and skyliners to resort guests only, which they won’t be doing.


----------



## xuxa777

Farro said:


> Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -
> 
> _Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _
> 
> Did it not always say the bolded?



AS DME is/was a WDW resort benefit, the PR was written specifically to future WDW resorts guests.

@skeeter31 beat me to it


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -
> 
> _Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _
> 
> Did it not always say the bolded?



Scan your magicband '_er smart phone_ at the Friendship Boat Launch or Monorail entrance coming soon...


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Why do people keep pointing this out everywhere from yesterday's announcement -
> 
> _Additionally, complimentary transportation options – such as buses, monorails and Disney Skyliner – will continue to be available within Walt Disney World Resort *for Disney Resort hotel guests,* including to and from all four theme parks. _
> 
> Did it not always say the bolded?


I think it's just worded that way because DME was only for Disney resort hotel guests.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

skeeter31 said:


> I think it’s just a semantics thing. The transportation options on property have always been available to all guests visiting the parks. This announcement was referencing resort guests because of the MDE announcement, so they were trying to say all those options will continue to be available to resort guests. But people have taken it to mean they’re going to restrict monorails, busses, and skyliners to resort guests only, which they won’t be doing.



I mean, they could


----------



## rpb718

It doesn't say the word "only".  It's just stating a fact.


----------



## andyman8

I consider myself an optimist and I really try to avoid cynicism but...

Is anyone else starting to notice a pattern? Disney drops some upsetting news that is panned by many fans and then the next day Josh D shows up at the parks for photo ops...


----------



## SaintsManiac

andyman8 said:


> I consider myself an optimist and I really try to avoid cynicism but...
> 
> Is anyone else starting to notice a pattern? Disney drops some upsetting news that is panned by many fans and then the next day Josh D shows up at the parks for photo ops...



There are a lot worse things going on. I’m not going to allow myself to be negative and cynical about Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I consider myself an optimist and I really try to avoid cynicism but...
> 
> Is anyone else starting to notice a pattern? Disney drops some upsetting news that is panned by many fans and then the next day Josh D shows up at the parks for photo ops...


I think the fan club forgets he is literally the current Parks head for Disney


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> I think the fan club forgets he is literally the current Parks head for Disney


Yeah, somehow all the bad news gets pinned on Chapek when D'amaro at least has a big hand in everything.


----------



## skeeter31

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, somehow all the bad news gets pinned on Chapek when D'amaro at least has a big hand in everything.


It is amazing that Josh is like Teflon and no one wants to pin anything on him. Yet when Chapek was in the exact same position as Josh he got his share of the blame when any bad decision was made.


----------



## The Pho

skeeter31 said:


> It is amazing that Josh is like Teflon and no one wants to pin anything on him. Yet when Chapek was in the exact same position as Josh he got his share of the blame when any bad decision was made.


He has presence which makes people feel they can relate to him more.   Walt and Eisner both took that approach, and were very popular with fans.  Easier to blame someone that sits in the shadows, like Iger and Chapek. 

Same reason Elon Musk is well liked and Jeff Bezos is hated.

Chapek and D’Amaro are both responsible for the decisions being made.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> There are a lot worse things going on. I’m not going to allow myself to be negative and cynical about Disney.



I totally get being upset about Disney decisions, truly.

I know I get annoying or infuriating because I stay positive ,  but going to Disney this year is a light in bit of a turbulent life lately! But that's my own personal viewpoint which I dont expect anyone else to.have.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349124564798873602


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349124564798873602





(See, I'm not positive about everything )


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349124564798873602


Wow that just looks awful!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


>


Interesting.  I was on the resort line, 2 different monorails and didn't see this. Maybe otra on the Express one


----------



## osufeth24

Anytime I've had a park res to MK, I always just take the ferry no matter what.  But I've rarely been at MK just because how much of a pain it is to get to and from there with the transportation and how much they are filling it.

I think I'll keep it to my PH park for a while.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

Farro said:


> (See, I'm not positive about everything )


I’m with you on this one.


----------



## Mit88

I think I’m going to be the only one that “likes” the monorail plexiglass lol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

princesscinderella said:


> Wow that just looks awful!



Also not sure how much that will really help if they start smudging people in and standing above the top, etc 

Feels like another "safety theater" element


----------



## Disney Bobby

Hate the plexiglass the world movement.  Ugly and does nothing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> (See, I'm not positive about everything )



Come to the dark side .... we have cookies!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> (See, I'm not positive about everything )



I am not a fan of plexiglass or parking fees. LOL


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rteetz said:


>



Lots of people think the monorail cars smell like a washroom (restroom, for my American friends), now the inside matches the smell! What lovely new plexi-stalls.


----------



## hereforthechurros

skeeter31 said:


> It is amazing that Josh is like Teflon and no one wants to pin anything on him. Yet when Chapek was in the exact same position as Josh he got his share of the blame when any bad decision was made.


Okay I’ll say it, it’s because Chapek looks like a movie villain


----------



## skeeter31

I like the monorail plexiglass. I like the frosted look. Classier than the clear stuff. Also don’t have to see the people sitting next to you!


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


>


Seeing all of this removed eventually is going to be so sweet.


----------



## LSUmiss

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Tough when you've got 4 kids (3 who need car seats). I often see families with 3+ kids in the parks, so I know we're not alone. Admittedly I've only taken an Uber using a car seat a handful of times, but each time has been a hassle (having to wait for them to retrieve the seat from the trunk and actually install it). And I've never had one with more than 2 car seats available (we had to wait a while for it, too).


Yes & I feel more & more Disney is pulling away from being a family destination & that sucks.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> Seeing all of this removed eventually is going to be so sweet.



And they will be removed. We just don’t know when. I understand why they need to have them, even if it’s theater. Fake it to keep the media from using their practices (or lack there of) as a headline. They know the plexiglass isn’t going to keep the virus as bay, and they also know that in order to increase ride capacity they have to create this facade. We all saw what happened with RnRC and the backlash of having no spacing and no plexiglass. With rides like Rise it’s only a complaint of the plexiglass, which is far better PR wise than Twitter carrying the torches towards the castle if they were to pack the Rise vehicles without plexiglass.


----------



## Farro

Magic Kingdom is booked for ALL guests on October 1st.

I sure hope they at least get a cupcake!


----------



## princesscinderella

skeeter31 said:


> I like the monorail plexiglass. I like the frosted look. Classier than the clear stuff. Also don’t have to see the people sitting next to you!


I think the frosted plexiglass was a mistake because I have a feeling people sitting behind it will feel comfortable to lower their masks unfortunately which make it worthless.  Definitely health theater.  The one thing the monorail has going for it is it’s a fairly quick ride and the doors fully upon after which helps provide a fresh air.


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


>



What on earth?!


That is horrible.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> Magic Kingdom is booked for ALL guests on October 1st.
> 
> I sure hope they at least get a cupcake!



And I have one of them! You darn tootin' I am getting a cupcake!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

princesscinderella said:


> I think the frosted plexiglass was a mistake because I have a feeling people sitting behind it will feel comfortable to lower their masks unfortunately which make it worthless.  Definitely health theater.  The one thing the monorail has going for it is it’s a fairly quick ride and the *doors fully upon after which helps provide a fresh air.*



And sometimes during the ride


----------



## rpb718

deleted


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I have one of them! You darn tootin' I am getting a cupcake!



I hope the cupcakes last through all of October!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Maybe these dividers aren’t meant to actually block germs but just to keep groups separated so they’re not all right on top of each other. So people aren’t standing in front of where another group is sitting, etc. It’s not going to do anything to prevent spread of droplets, but maybe they needed a way to just delineate where different parties should go so there’s no confusion/mixing of parties. You go to your number.

If that’s not the reason, then I really don’t get it. Since it’s frosted, it won’t look smudgy and gross, but I’m sure it’ll block people’s views. Some people are going to stand up so they can see out both sides.

I just really don’t want to ever pack into the monorail like we used to. Once a teenage boy turned away from his family to cough, didn’t realize my mom was standing right behind him and coughed right in her face. I  I like the idea of separating groups in some
organized way so people aren’t packed in like sardines.


----------



## The Pho

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe these dividers aren’t meant to actually block germs but just to keep groups separated so they’re not all right on top of each other. So people aren’t standing in front of where another group is sitting, etc. It’s not going to do anything to prevent spread of droplets, but maybe they needed a way to just delineate where different parties should go so there’s no confusion/mixing of parties. You go to your number.
> 
> If that’s not the reason, then I really don’t get it. Since it’s frosted, it won’t look smudgy and gross, but I’m sure it blocks people’s views. Some people are going to stand up so they can see out both sides.
> 
> I just really don’t want to ever pack into the monorail like we used to. Once a teenage boy turned away from his family to cough, didn’t realize my mom was standing right behind him and coughed right in her face. I like the idea of separating groups in some
> organized way so people aren’t packed in like sardines.


That’s why I actually like that they’re doing these.  They help force distancing and that’s something that had been lacking before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe these dividers aren’t meant to actually block germs but just to keep groups separated so they’re not all right on top of each other. So people aren’t standing in front of where another group is sitting, etc. It’s not going to do anything to prevent spread of droplets, but maybe they needed a way to just delineate where different parties should go so there’s no confusion/mixing of parties. You go to your number.
> 
> If that’s not the reason, then I really don’t get it. Since it’s frosted, it won’t look smudgy and gross, but I’m sure it blocks people’s views. Some people are going to stand up so they can see out both sides.
> 
> I just really don’t want to ever pack into the monorail like we used to. Once a teenage boy turned away from his family to cough, didn’t realize my mom was standing right behind him and coughed right in her face. I like the idea of separating groups in some
> organized way so people aren’t packed in like sardines.



I think that is my biggest worry - not the plexiglass itself but it will "allow" Disney to pack people in there. 

Definitely feel that distance is way more important that plexiglass or some of these other things


----------



## skeeter31

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that is my biggest worry - not the plexiglass itself but it will "allow" Disney to pack people in there.
> 
> Definitely feel that distance is way more important that plexiglass or some of these other things


I really hope the distancing stays on the monorail. Those cars used to get way too personal. Can’t count how many times we were sitting in a car at a resort watching people walk down the length of the train and trying to use the force to tell them “this is not the car you’re looking for.”


----------



## TwoMisfits

I really wish the monorail and boat would go...and Disney would figure out a way for guests to be "moving walkway"ed to MK.  Transport into MK has always been my most-hated thing, and you'd think Covid would have finally been the "let's figure out how to get guests in and out rapidly" push to solve the problem.

And in Disney speak, no monorail and no boat - WAY less employees and upkeep, so you'd think they'd have wanted to do the large capital investment to finally end all this and have MK be like the other 3 parks...park and get in without needing a 2nd form of transport...


----------



## SMRT-1

TwoMisfits said:


> I really wish the monorail and boat would go...and Disney would figure out a way for guests to be "moving walkway"ed to MK.  Transport into MK has always been my most-hated thing, and you'd think Covid would have finally been the "let's figure out how to get guests in and out rapidly" push to solve the problem.
> 
> And in Disney speak, no monorail and no boat - WAY less employees and upkeep, so you'd think they'd have wanted to do the large capital investment to finally end all this and have MK be like the other 3 parks...park and get in without needing a 2nd form of transport...


They should come up with a way to move people - some sort of... PeopleMover.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

SMRT-1 said:


> They should come up with a way to move people - some sort of... PeopleMover.


Be careful... Chapek may own a Monkey's Paw.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Just wait til the day you need a Fast Pass to get on the monorail, then you’ll be _wishing_ for the days of plexiglass.


----------



## New Mouse

skeeter31 said:


> I think it’s just a semantics thing. The transportation options on property have always been available to all guests visiting the parks. This announcement was referencing resort guests because of the MDE announcement, so they were trying to say all those options will continue to be available to resort guests. But people have taken it to mean they’re going to restrict monorails, busses, and skyliners to resort guests only, which they won’t be doing.



Resort transportation at one time was for resort guests.  It wasnt until disney realized how much money they were leaving on the table that they turned a blind eye.   If it was just for resort guests, it might actually be a more convenient perk... no lines!

But alas, at the end of the day like with anything else, the choice was made to co tinue charging resort guests and dvc members for "exlcusive" transportation, bht letting off site guests piggy back for free.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> Resort transportation at one time was for resort guests.  It wasnt until disney realized how much money they were leaving on the table that they turned a blind eye.   If it was just for resort guests, it might actually be a more convenient perk... no lines!
> 
> But alas, at the end of the day like with anything else, the choice was made to co tinue charging resort guests and dvc members for "exlcusive" transportation, bht letting off site guests piggy back for free.



And when was that? When did they ever position the transportation as exclusive only to resort guests? As long as I can remember, people took the FW boats to Hoop de Doo from MK, monorail from MK to go to the Polynesian luau, resort boats to hop from Epcot to HS, etc.

You don’t think people should be able to use resort bus, boat, monorail or skyliner transportation to go to a dining reservation if they’re not staying at that resort? That’s absurd. Have stayed on site consistently for 30+ years and I’ve never felt that resort transportation was intended to be exclusive to us. I am in no way paying for “exclusive” transportation with my DVC dues.


----------



## skeeter31

MickeyWaffles said:


> And when was that? When did they ever position the transportation as exclusive only to resort guests? As long as I can remember, people took the FW boats to Hoop de Doo from MK, monorail from MK to go to the Polynesian luau, resort boats to hop from Epcot to HS, etc.
> 
> You don’t think people should be able to use resort bus, boat, monorail or skyliner transportation to go to a dining reservation if they’re not staying at that resort? That’s absurd. DVC member, have stayed on site consistently for 30+ years and I’ve never felt that resort transportation was intended to be exclusive to us.


I do remember a time in the early 90s when my family stayed at Dixie Landings we had to show our room key in order to board the bus to the parks. That’s back when the room keys were thin pieces of plastic about a third of the thickness of a KTTW card and were themed for each resort. But I only remember that on 1 trip and it obviously didn’t last long at all.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> DME takes people to the front of their hotel....after a few stops at other hotels....and waiting at the airport, possibly for a long time.  I understand people are upset that it is going away, but let's not pretend it was a perfect service.  I've seen tons of complaints about it over the past few years.  For us, getting to the airport hours before our flight meant we would never use it on the way back.


Which is exactly why I said that it's too bad they don't take criticisms and improve a service, and instead opt to remove it altogether.

Also, in all the times I've ridden DME, the longest I've ever waited for the bus leaving MCO was in early November 2020. Generally our waits were maybe 10 minutes. We also previously usually went straight to our hotel, or maybe stopped at one other hotel. However, since reopening, we've been the third of who knows how many stops on three occasions.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> We also used it but if people didn’t like the multiple stops on DME they definitely wouldn’t have liked that shuttle. The Mears one we took around then stopped at a bunch of off site hotels before bringing us to property. We never did it again.


Ugh. We took a Mears shuttle one time in the early 2000s that literally took HOURS. It was like a clown car, and I think everyone was staying at a different motel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

New Mouse said:


> Resort transportation at one time was for resort guests.  It wasnt until disney realized how much money they were leaving on the table that they turned a blind eye.   If it was just for resort guests, it might actually be a more convenient perk... no lines!
> 
> But alas, at the end of the day like with anything else, the choice was made to co tinue charging resort guests and dvc members for "exlcusive" transportation, bht letting off site guests piggy back for free.



Do all that many non resort guests use the resort transportation?

Other than to get to dining locations (which, is to spend $ so Disney should be ok with it) and maybe just to check out the resorts, why would one want/need to use it?

I feel like even if they restricted it they would still let people with an ADR use them (like how you can park at a resort if you have an ADR)

Just not sure how much impact it would have vs hassle of checking each person before the board


----------



## Jennasis

MickeyWaffles said:


> And when was that? When did they ever position the transportation as exclusive only to resort guests? As long as I can remember, people took the FW boats to Hoop de Doo from MK, monorail from MK to go to the Polynesian luau, resort boats to hop from Epcot to HS, etc.
> 
> You don’t think people should be able to use resort bus, boat, monorail or skyliner transportation to go to a dining reservation if they’re not staying at that resort? That’s absurd. Have stayed on site consistently for 30+ years and I’ve never felt that resort transportation was intended to be exclusive to us. I am in no way paying for “exclusive” transportation with my DVC dues.



It was a LOoooooong time ago.  I remember we had to show our room key/transportation card to use the hotel transportation.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Do all that many non resort guests use the resort transportation?
> 
> Other than to get to dining locations (which, is to spend $ so Disney should be ok with it) and maybe just to check out the resorts, why would one want/need to use it?
> 
> I feel like even if they restricted it they would still let people with an ADR use them (like how you can park at a resort if you have an ADR)
> 
> Just not sure how much impact it would have vs hassle of checking each person before the board



Yep. I can’t imagine how slow it would be these days to check every single person before they board every boat, bus, monorail, skyliner?

And truly ... if someone who isn’t a resort guest wants to take a resort boat to get a drink at Geyser point or go horseback riding at FW, or take a monorail joyride, why shouldn’t they be able to?

The only one you could really convince me on is the resort monorail after park close - I wish that thing would just zoom through the TTC so that it’s truly was only for MK resort guests and no one could ride it just to hop off at the TTC 




Jennasis said:


> It was a LOoooooong time ago.  I remember we had to show our room key/transportation card to use the hotel transportation.



I must have been a kid with my parents managing my room key


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> The only one you could really convince me on is the resort monorail after park close - I wish that thing would just zoom through the TTC so that it’s truly was only for MK resort guests and no one could hop off at the TTC



Though for that, couldn't they just say "this resort monorail line does NOT stop at the TTC" - then if someone gets on that anyway, it is their own fault


----------



## MickeyWaffles

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though for that, couldn't they just say "this resort monorail line does NOT stop at the TTC" - then if someone gets on that anyway, it is their own fault



Yes! Totally.

ETA: Although I realize this gets complicated because people at resorts need to get back to the TTC if they had ADRs etc. It would be nice if people leaving MK and going to the TTC couldn’t use the resort monorail to do that after park close, but it’s just a small annoyance.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yep. I can’t imagine how slow it would be these days to check every single person before they board every boat, bus, monorail, skyliner?
> 
> And truly ... if someone who isn’t a resort guest wants to take a resort boat to get a drink at Geyser point or go horseback riding at FW, or take a monorail joyride, why shouldn’t they be able to?
> 
> The only one you could really convince me on is the resort monorail after park close - I wish that thing would just zoom through the TTC so that it’s truly was only for MK resort guests and no one could ride it just to hop off at the TTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have been a kid with my parents managing my room key



They shouldnt be able to because it is dvc guests and resort guests who are paying for its operation. 

Do I care at the end of the day? Not really, but its just one more thing they used to justify raising the resort fees and advertised as a reason for absurd prices...well yes we know its expensive but heres what you get for it.  Then that too just disappeared and no price drop or replacement benefit was provided.

Edit and its obviously been so long that many of you forgot about that perk, which is exactly what Disney was hoping for!   Eventually they will forget and just pay us anyway!


----------



## MrsBooch

The best way to get people to stay in expensive deluxe resorts is to give them a way to get there and walk around and check it out. There is no way they shut off that valve - and make people prove they are staying onsite before boarding transportation.


----------



## rpb718

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Ugh. We took a Mears shuttle one time in the early 2000s that literally took HOURS. It was like a clown car, and I think everyone was staying at a different motel.



When Mears does pretty much take over bus operation to all area resorts & hotels, I'm hoping they at least initiate some methods to separate/consolidate folks going to WDW resorts (including SWALPHIN) vs. DS and close by hotels vs. UNI resorts and close by hotels vs. elsewhere into separate busses.  It'll still take longer than DME on a bad day, but it wouldn't be a total crapshoot as to when you actually get to your accommodations.  

Personally, I don't think I've driven around WDW in over 15 years.  Even now with DME still running there's a healthy amount of Lyft & Uber availability, I'm thinking post-DME the number of rideshare services would increase somewhat - especially for travel to and from WDW and MCO.  There was already a healthy contingent that avoided doing DME from WDW to MCO because they felt being forced to travel on DME 3 (or 4) hours before their flight was excessive.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

rpb718 said:


> When Mears does pretty much take over bus operation to all area resorts & hotels, I'm hoping they at least initiate some methods to separate/consolidate folks going to WDW resorts (including SWALPHIN) vs. DS and close by hotels vs. UNI resorts and close by hotels vs. elsewhere into separate busses.  It'll still take longer than DME on a bad day, but it wouldn't be a total crapshoot as to when you actually get to your accommodations.
> 
> Personally, I don't think I've driven around WDW in over 15 years.  Even now with DME still running there's a healthy amount of Lyft & Uber availability, I'm thinking post-DME the number of rideshare services would increase somewhat - especially for travel to and from WDW and MCO.  There was already a healthy contingent that avoided doing DME from WDW to MCO because they felt being forced to travel on DME 3 (or 4) hours before their flight was excessive.


NO, those Super Shuttles are super slow.  Stop at every single motel.


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> When Mears does pretty much take over bus operation to all area resorts & hotels, I'm hoping they at least initiate some methods to separate/consolidate folks going to WDW resorts (including SWALPHIN) vs. DS and close by hotels vs. UNI resorts and close by hotels vs. elsewhere into separate busses.  It'll still take longer than DME on a bad day, but it wouldn't be a total crapshoot as to when you actually get to your accommodations.
> 
> Personally, I don't think I've driven around WDW in over 15 years.  Even now with DME still running there's a healthy amount of Lyft & Uber availability, I'm thinking post-DME the number of rideshare services would increase somewhat - especially for travel to and from WDW and MCO.  There was already a healthy contingent that avoided doing DME from WDW to MCO because they felt being forced to travel on DME 3 (or 4) hours before their flight was excessive.



Mears is not going to take over the DME operation, it is the DME operation and has been all along. Only thing Disney added was the branding wrapped/paint on the buses and videos. Whether or not they continue the routes like they have now will be up to them, however I bet they will add more stops/less buses because I doubt it was running efficiently. Which was probably the reason Disney is ending the partnership. They saw the ridership versus costs and it was a fairly easy decision to axe it. Ridership has dropped even before the pandemic and the pandemic just sped up the decision. Can't imagine how much they were losing just on that contract this year, most likely in the millions/month.  I would prefer that money spent to hire back CSM's and add more to the parks that everyone could use and not just a percentage of resort guests.


----------



## Farro

Aren't they still storing all the Minnie Vans on a used car lot somewhere? (seriously, I think I read that)

I'm sure when Genie rolls out, there will be an app for ordering Minnie Vans straight from Disney for airport pick up/drop off, bypassing Lyft altogether.


----------



## charmed59

Mit88 said:


> I think I’m going to be the only one that “likes” the monorail plexiglass lol.



Considering it’s held in with zip ties, I thinks it’s less plexiglass and more that thin plastic used in school binders.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Aren't they still storing all the Minnie Vans on a used car lot somewhere? (seriously, I think I read that)
> 
> I'm sure when Genie rolls out, there will be an app for ordering Minnie Vans straight from Disney for airport pick up/drop off, bypassing Lyft altogether.


I thought they were sent back to GM as they were leased. My assumption was Disney knew they would not resume MV before the leases were up. I was once told by a MV driver the cars are only kept up to two years so it made sense they’d ship them back without replacement.

If they bring MV back I would expect their airport business to be much busier now! We were told once by a driver they were transitioning the fleet to more suburbans for the airport and Port Canaveral runs so the service was utilized... people who balked at the price with kids and car seats might not balk so much without MDE.


----------



## Sandiz08

I hope they are indeed storing Minnie vans.


----------



## Farro

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought they were sent back to GM as they were leased.



It was reported on other sites, people thought they were for sale. 

But they could have been sent back, just like you said. I still think Disney will offer something very similar to Minnie Vans.


----------



## hertamaniac

WorldOfPooh said:


> NO, those Super Shuttles are super slow.  Stop at every single motel.



We used them several times (Las Vegas) and although a turtle was faster, it was economical.  It always seemed like our resort was the last stop on the hour plus "tour" after flying for 4+ hours.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> The best way to get people to stay in expensive deluxe resorts is to give them a way to get there and walk around and check it out. There is no way they shut off that valve - and make people prove they are staying onsite before boarding transportation.


I agree, doing anything would be incredibly cumbersome.  This reminds me of the conversation around when WDW reopened that they would be checking whether anyone coming in to the resort was either staying there or had a reservation.  That didn't come to pass.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Aren't they still storing all the Minnie Vans on a used car lot somewhere? (seriously, I think I read that)
> 
> I'm sure when Genie rolls out, there will be an app for ordering Minnie Vans straight from Disney for airport pick up/drop off, bypassing Lyft altogether.


I saw where some dealer down in Orlando got ahold of some of the old Minnie Vans and was selling them at a crazy cost.  I think they were all leased so they've probably been returned.  However, WDW could easily lease a fleet of SUVs again.   I don't think the vehicles would be a barrier to Minnie Vans coming back some day.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> Aren't they still storing all the Minnie Vans on a used car lot somewhere? (seriously, I think I read that)
> 
> I'm sure when Genie rolls out, there will be an app for ordering Minnie Vans straight from Disney for airport pick up/drop off, bypassing Lyft altogether.



It sure sounds like Genie has everything to do with touring plans, so getting to the parks by time X will probably factor into the ability to secure airport transfers as well.

EDIT: Also Gustin hinted as such as well..

I think we need to have separate topic and speculate what the Genie will be.  I recall reading that you would be able to make "wishes".  Maybe Wishes = shuttle service, FastPass, priority queues, etc.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Those dividers are going to make people car sick!  Can't wait for the first person to puke on the monorail.  Dumbest timing ever.  Lets up virus theater just as vaccines are rolling out.  Such a waste of money and time.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Man, if I lived near Orlando now, I'd start building myself a business with a nice, large SUV and a load of car seats and booster seats.  Pay some money to have it wrapped in some kind of fun color (a la polka dots or something else not licensed).  Magical Motion - Moving YOU to the place of Magical Memories.  Get background checked and have the fire department check all your car seat installations (for the worried mamas out there).  Slap on some Minnie Ears and a Smile and launch the website!


----------



## MrsBooch

chicagoshannon said:


> Those dividers are going to make people car sick!  Can't wait for the first person to puke on the monorail.  Dumbest timing ever.  Lets up virus theater just as vaccines are rolling out.  Such a waste of money and time.



why would it make people sick?


----------



## TropicalDIS

Mit88 said:


> I wasn’t suggesting it’s a total replacement of DME, but there’s no denying that it is an option. You’re undoubtedly going to have people using it as airport transportation. And you’re going to see people use it as a local service to go to DS. I don’t think anyone wants to see DME go away, but fighting back as if DME were the only option of transportation that’s currently there and will be coming at some point in the future will have this conversation moving in circles until the end of time



It will undoubtedly be an option for resort guests. But what do they do when they all arrive at DS? Pile on a Disney bus with all their luggage? Doesn't sound like much fun. If it truly is going to be a legit option for resort guests, there needs to be more than a few train trips a day. 

I said this in another thread, it's just not smart thinking from Disney. The DME kept guests in the bubble, making sure they spent all their money on Disney property. Forcing them to choose alternative methods of transportation only encourages people to venture off-site at times.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MrsBooch said:


> why would it make people sick?


My thought too!  It's not like every seat is behind plexiglass, just some.  I'm sure those who get motion sick know where to sit to try and avoid it or, choose another form of transportation.  Monorail is not the only option.


----------



## hertamaniac

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Man, if I lived near Orlando now, I'd start building myself a business with a nice, large SUV and a load of car seats and booster seats.  Pay some money to have it wrapped in some kind of fun color (a la polka dots or something else not licensed).  Magical Motion - Moving YOU to the place of Magical Memories.  Get background checked and have the fire department check all your car seat installations (for the worried mamas out there).  Slap on some Minnie Ears and a Smile and launch the website!



It does sound lucrative out-of-the-gate, but I would be concerned that if/when a major transportation carrier is involved, I'd be sitting on an inventory.  Of course, maybe my fleet would be fully paid for by the time a/the competitor comes to fruition.  Interesting.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FrankieWinthrop said:


> Man, if I lived near Orlando now, I'd start building myself a business with a nice, large SUV and a load of car seats and booster seats.  Pay some money to have it wrapped in some kind of fun color (a la polka dots or something else not licensed).  Magical Motion - Moving YOU to the place of Magical Memories.  Get background checked and have the fire department check all your car seat installations (for the worried mamas out there).  Slap on some Minnie Ears and a Smile and launch the website!


I wouldn’t spend the money. This isn’t live until 2022, no idea what Disney, Mears, etc will come out with by then.


----------



## hereforthechurros

WorldOfPooh said:


> NO, those Super Shuttles are super slow.  Stop at every single motel.


I believe Super Shuttle went out of business. 

Wonder when we'll get the Mears announcement for their option moving forward.


----------



## Brianstl

TropicalDIS said:


> It will undoubtedly be an option for resort guests. But what do they do when they all arrive at DS? Pile on a Disney bus with all their luggage? Doesn't sound like much fun. If it truly is going to be a legit option for resort guests, there needs to be more than a few train trips a day.
> 
> I said this in another thread, it's just not smart thinking from Disney. The DME kept guests in the bubble, making sure they spent all their money on Disney property. Forcing them to choose alternative methods of transportation only encourages people to venture off-site at times.


I think the biggest problem using the train to get to Disney Springs, will be seat prices.  This train service isn't going to be a local commuter or light rail type of service that people are seem to be expecting it to be.  The goal of Brightline for selling tickets throughout the service area and for future state funding will be to load those trains up with Florida residents at stops all over southern and eastern Florida well before MCO.  There will be very few open seats to purchase at MCO and those that are available will sell at a high premium.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> I believe Super Shuttle went out of business.
> 
> Wonder when we'll get the Mears announcement for their option moving forward.



I doubt we will hear anything from anyone about any options for quite a while. It doesn't start until 2022.


----------



## hereforthechurros

With Disney using decreased demand as a reason to axe things I'm worried about what's still to come. Everything is being used less right now, does that mean it should disappear? Suspending is one thing but this isn't that. Of course there's less demand for transportation, heck half of your resorts are still closed! Yet Chapek himself has touted demand still being there to satiate investors while letting the consumers deal with the fallout.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> I doubt we will hear anything from anyone about any options for quite a while. It doesn't start until 2022.


They have plenty of time, but securing that market ahead of people planning trips makes me think they'll want to roll something out for bookings by end of Q2.


----------



## Jrb1979

hereforthechurros said:


> They have plenty of time, but securing that market ahead of people planning trips makes me think they'll want to roll something out for bookings by end of Q2.


What if there is no replacement?


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> With Disney using decreased demand as a reason to axe things I'm worried about what's still to come. Everything is being used less right now, does that mean it should disappear? Suspending is one thing but this isn't that. Of course there's less demand for transportation, heck half of your resorts are still closed! Yet Chapek himself has touted demand still being there to satiate investors while letting the consumers deal with the fallout.


Disney will start restoring stuff if they start missing their adjusted occupancy targets once the vaccine is readily available.  If they reach or exceed those goals they will look it as vindication of their previous decisions and look for new things to cut.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> What if there is no replacement?



Mears already made some sort of statement about having something.


----------



## mattpeto

Generally Disney starts allowing booking for the next calendar year in June-July correct?

We got a ton of time...


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> Mears already made some sort of statement about having something.


There already is options available. I doubt you will see a free shuttle come back. While it sucks seeing more things being taken away, it doesn't affect me as I always rent a car and haven't stayed on property in a long while. A hotel for me is a place to sleep. When I am in Orlando, I am usually out of the hotel from 9 til late at night.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> There already is options available. I doubt you will see a free shuttle come back. While it sucks seeing more things being taken away, it doesn't affect me as I always rent a car and haven't stayed on property in a long while. A hotel for me is a place to sleep. When I am in Orlando, I am usually out of the hotel from 9 til late at night.



I don't think anyone thinks a free shuttle is coming back.

Thought is they (Disney) may offer a paid option.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone thinks a free shuttle is coming back.
> 
> Thought is they (Disney) may offer a paid option.


Just more nickel and diming all of us.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone thinks a free shuttle is coming back.
> 
> Thought is they (Disney) may offer a paid option.


Agreed. I could see a $30 paid Magical Express come back.


----------



## Jrb1979

WorldOfPooh said:


> Agreed. I could see a $30 paid Magical Express come back.


I think it's going to be more then that. Universals is $40 a person.


----------



## Farro

Latest guess according to trusted posters on WDWmagic is Rat opens in March!  They are putting finishing touches on planters in the area today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> Latest guess according to trusted posters on WDWmagic is Rat opens in March!  They are putting finishing touches on planters in the area today.




Great! Work out the kinks before we get there.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Farro said:


> Latest guess according to trusted posters on WDWmagic is Rat opens in March!  They are putting finishing touches on planters in the area today.


I've been waiting forever for this ride!  Ever since it opened in Paris.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Great! Work out the kinks before we get there.



I got all excited about it being open for May and I was like...wait....  

October, even better!


----------



## tlmadden73

Brianstl said:


> I think the biggest problem using the train to get to Disney Springs, will be seat prices.  This train service isn't going to be a local commuter or light rail type of service that people are seem to be expecting it to be.  The goal of Brightline for selling tickets throughout the service area and for future state funding will be to load those trains up with Florida residents at stops all over southern and eastern Florida well before MCO.  There will be very few open seats to purchase at MCO and those that are available will sell at a high premium.


Right .. it all depends on supply.  

Trains can only run so many trains a day (there are only so many "rails" for it to run on). 

So, how many trains will be running a day? MOST "commuter" trains in the US only run a few times a day .. some as little as once or twice a day. Are people going to want to sit at a train terminal for potentially hours while waiting for a train to take them to Disney Springs (and then wait for another transport to take them to their hotel?) .. probably not. They'll probably just take an Uber or Taxi or some other shuttle service that isn't restricted by rails or time schedules.

I have my doubts the train will cost less than an Uber for a family of four .. and even if it was, the Uber would be significantly faster (when you calculate in wait time).


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jrb1979 said:


> What if there is no replacement?


From Mears: “Walt Disney made us aware of their decision. While we are disappointed Disney will no longer offer this service, we intend to *continue offering transportation services between the airport and all area theme parks and hotels* to meet the demand of our visitors now and in the future.”

They could always change their minds I suppose.


----------



## jdrasin

skeeter31 said:


> They’d never have a loyalty program. They want people to buy DVC. Thats their loyalty program.
> UO doesn’t have one either.



Lowes absolutely has a loyalty program.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jdrasin said:


> Lowes absolutely has a loyalty program.


I thought Loews terminated their loyalty program?


----------



## Mit88

chicagoshannon said:


> Those dividers are going to make people car sick!  Can't wait for the first person to puke on the monorail.  Dumbest timing ever.  Lets up virus theater just as vaccines are rolling out.  Such a waste of money and time.



At least with these, they can remove them whenever they want but just cutting the zip ties and pulling the pieces off the monorail. They can’t stop the theater just because the vaccine is rolling out. There are still a lot of people that aren’t really aware WDW is open, and that do that aren’t avid Disney fans have only heard the bad things that have happened ie;

7DMT incident
Guest services congestion re-opening weekend
Rollercoasters packing the vehicles with no plexiglass

etc.

Disney doesn’t want the general audience to think that they aren’t taking this seriously, and the best way to do that is to stay away from being a Twitter hashtag or a news outlet’s headline, and you do that through theater. The last thing Disney needs is heading into their 50th with bad PR regarding the safety of guests during a pandemic, because even if we get to 75-80% of the country vaccinated by the summer/fall, there are still going to be a large number of people weary of traveling, especially to places that draw large amounts of people like WDW


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> At least with these, they can remove them whenever they want but just cutting the zip ties and pulling the pieces off the monorail. They can’t stop the theater just because the vaccine is rolling out. There are still a lot of people that aren’t really aware WDW is open, and that do that aren’t avid Disney fans have only heard the bad things that have happened ie;
> 
> 7DMT incident
> Guest services congestion re-opening weekend
> Rollercoasters packing the vehicles with no plexiglass
> 
> etc.
> 
> Disney doesn’t want the general audience to think that they aren’t taking this seriously, and the best way to do that is to stay away from being a Twitter hashtag or a news outlet’s headline, and you do that through theater. The last thing Disney needs is heading into their 50th with bad PR regarding the safety of guests during a pandemic, because even if we get to 75-80% of the country vaccinated by the summer/fall, there are still going to be a large number of people weary of traveling, especially to places that draw large amounts of people like WDW


It's ALL to avoid liability should someone try to pin catching the virus at WDW because Disney was being negligent.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Staying at Jambo right now (and we go a LOT since we're semi-local) - previous trips (as recent as right before gold blackouts in Dec), guests were 1 party per monorail car with the divider in between. So we had 2 benches of our own. This morning, I was assigned a car with another party so we were sitting on benches across from each other. 

The monorail on the platform with us had the dividers already and they looked similar to the plastic on the buses, almost like urinal stalls.

My DH hates the buses but I convinced him to give it another try yesterday morning and we waited.... and waited... and waited.... another couple had been waiting for 45 minutes before we got there and we waited another 40 with them. Every other park had 2-4 buses go by before a HS one arrived. It was completely full; every seat was taken and we were sitting directly across from other parties. I was not overly comfortable being so close to others but went with it. Oh - DH said never again on the buses  

Rode Rise again yesterday; I was in the room with two parties of 3 and me (ride swap). They put the two parties of 3 in the same car and me alone. I've yet to ride it with another person! DH rode in the 2nd row with a party of 2 in front of him and said the plexiglass wasn't a big deal.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought Loews terminated their loyalty program?



Isn't their MVP active under rewards?

https://loews.corerewards.com/SecureNewPageTemplates/Secured/Login.aspx?PageID=289


----------



## Farro

NBA G-League to be housed at the Casitas at CSR. Regular guests will be in the Tower or moved to Cabanas.

Very curious how the "bubble" will work with players and guests at same hotel.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> NBA G-League to be housed at the Casitas at CSR. Regular guests will be in the Tower or moved to Cabanas.
> 
> Very curious how the "bubble" will work with players and guests at same hotel.


Walls/fencing. They did the same at GF.


----------



## Farro

rteetz said:


> Walls/fencing. They did the same at GF.



Except, how? Tower is connected to the where the food is and 3 Bridges is in the lake. They would literally have to just fence off the entire Casitas section on all sides? Is there a pool in that section players can use?

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Eric Smith

mattpeto said:


> Generally Disney starts allowing booking for the next calendar year in June-July correct?
> 
> We got a ton of time...


Generally, yes but DVC can book in 2022 starting in February.


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Except, how? Tower is connected to the where the food is and 3 Bridges is in the lake. They would literally have to just fence off the entire Casitas section on all sides? Is there a pool in that section players can use?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.


Casitas does have a pool. This is the G league, they don't need a lot. They will likely have convention center access of course which would house food services for them just like the NBA. Regular guests would likely only be able to access Three Bridges from 1-2 of the bridges.


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ALL to avoid liability should someone try to pin catching the virus at WDW because Disney was being negligent.



Well yeah, that too.


----------



## princesscinderella

tlmadden73 said:


> Right .. it all depends on supply.
> 
> Trains can only run so many trains a day (there are only so many "rails" for it to run on).
> 
> So, how many trains will be running a day? MOST "commuter" trains in the US only run a few times a day .. some as little as once or twice a day. Are people going to want to sit at a train terminal for potentially hours while waiting for a train to take them to Disney Springs (and then wait for another transport to take them to their hotel?) .. probably not. They'll probably just take an Uber or Taxi or some other shuttle service that isn't restricted by rails or time schedules.
> 
> I have my doubts the train will cost less than an Uber for a family of four .. and even if it was, the Uber would be significantly faster (when you calculate in wait time).



The brightline trains are very fast on the tracks.  So fast when they started running from WPB to Miami people kept getting hit by them on the tracks.  They put up caution road work type signs at all the train crossings to not linger on the tracks or block them, the train is too fast to stop in time.  Thankfully everyone has gotten used to them and it has not been an issue as of late.  If the Disney stop is the only one between MCO and Tampa it could have a stop there every hour sometimes going to Tampa and sometimes going to MCO.  It would also open up more air travel possibilities if you could fly into Tampa instead and hop on the train over Disney Springs.    As a South Floridian I am very excited about the possibility of quick train ride to WDW & Tampa I hate driving alligator alley.

Is the $40 bus transfer fee each way or is it a round trip fare?  That can get expensive quickly for a large family.


----------



## Tiggr88

hereforthechurros said:


> It's ALL to avoid liability should someone try to pin catching the virus at WDW because Disney was being negligent.


Except isn't loading more people in with worthless plexiglass more negligent than loading fewer people without? Seems to me they are being more negligent now.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

gottalovepluto said:


> I thought Loews terminated their loyalty program?


That's how I understood it when I stayed 5 nights in November.  Loews First was no more. I think the rewards program that they have now is geared towards companies that hold events and their attendees, not individual travelers.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> Casitas does have a pool. This is the G league, they don't need a lot.


G league is lucky to have a pool


----------



## figmentfinesse

There is nothing, I repeat nothing over a 30 minute wait in Magic Kingdom right now. I can only hope this will be the case at the end of the month too.


----------



## SaintsManiac

figmentfinesse said:


> There is nothing, I repeat nothing over a 30 minute wait in Magic Kingdom right now. I can only hope this will be the case at the end of the month too.



I was watching the times earlier and following some Instagram accounts. So jealous of those waits!


----------



## osufeth24

figmentfinesse said:


> There is nothing, I repeat nothing over a 30 minute wait in Magic Kingdom right now. I can only hope this will be the case at the end of the month too.



Hoping wait times remain low for my birthday in Feb.  Thought about making a staycation out of it (was going to pre pandemic at Beach Club, but that got canceled) by myself, but I'm just gonna go over each day.  I think i've probably been on like 3 rides since September.  Wait times were just too high for me.


----------



## skeeter31

I’m at SSR right now and DS was very empty today. Even now we were looking across the lake and there’s not even the evening herd there. But a lot worse mask compliance than the last time I was on property during Election Day. Only did DS and wandering around SSR today but lots of faces out in DS and much worse compliance on the resort grounds than I’m used to.


----------



## skeeter31

But I finally got in the new SW store in the Marketplace area with all the additions from GE and it was awesome. And completely empty when we were there this morning. But Gideon’s was still closed.


----------



## figmentfinesse

skeeter31 said:


> I’m at SSR right now and DS was very empty today. Even now we were looking across the lake and there’s not even the evening herd there. But a lot worse mask compliance than the last time I was on property during Election Day. Only did DS and wandering around SSR today but lots of faces out in DS and much worse compliance on the resort grounds than I’m used to.


That’s great too hear too!! I have been watching this past weekend/week really closely because I am also going a non holiday week/weekend (Jan 23-30) and figured this would be a better litmus test than around MLK. But it’s hard to know how busy DS is, so thank you!


----------



## skeeter31

figmentfinesse said:


> That’s great too hear too!! I have been watching this past weekend/week really closely because I am also going a non holiday week/weekend (Jan 23-30) and figured this would be a better litmus test than around MLK. But it’s hard to know how busy DS is, so thank you!


My suggestion is get there early if you can. Before 3-4 it’s very nice there. You’re able to keep distance from everyone. The stores are mostly empty. Restaurants aren’t packed.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I agree, doing anything would be incredibly cumbersome.  This reminds me of the conversation around when WDW reopened that they would be checking whether anyone coming in to the resort was either staying there or had a reservation.  That didn't come to pass.


They do if you’re driving.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> They do if you’re driving.


Right, but there is one driving entrance to each resort.  There are multiple other ways to enter a resort.  Take the Polynesian for example, are they going to station CMs at the bus stop, path from Grand Floridian, path from the TTC and at the monorail just to stop non-resort guests from entering?  They're going to want people to come in to explore and spend money.


----------



## Eric Smith

skeeter31 said:


> My suggestion is get there early if you can. Before 3-4 it’s very nice there. You’re able to keep distance from everyone. The stores are mostly empty. Restaurants aren’t packed.


We had the same experience back in December.  Around lunch time it's really nice.  It started to get worse and worse in the afternoon.  Avoid it like the plague on the weekend.


----------



## rpb718

figmentfinesse said:


> There is nothing, I repeat nothing over a 30 minute wait in Magic Kingdom right now. I can only hope this will be the case at the end of the month too.



Probably the calm before the storm (MLK weekend).  I have no idea if it will be crowded but I think we were waiting for reports on how park hopping was being handled over a holiday weekend with larger crowds and the current capacity limits.  I imagine the end of the month could easily be as low as now.


----------



## Mit88

I know when we drove to Boardwalk to take a ride on the skyliner in August they were hesitant to let us in. If we weren’t DVC, they definitely wouldn’t. So I know they at least were very strict with who was coming into the resorts


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> I know when we drove to Boardwalk to take a ride on the skyliner in August they were hesitant to let us in. If we weren’t DVC, they definitely wouldn’t. So I know they at least were very strict with who was coming into the resorts


Even today I witnessed the guard at the SSR gate turn 2 cars away. So they’re still being strict even during a downtime like now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tiggr88 said:


> Except isn't loading more people in with worthless plexiglass more negligent than loading fewer people without? Seems to me they are being more negligent now.


If theyre following CDC guidelines, which recommends plexiglass, then it wouldn’t be considered useless.


----------



## figmentfinesse

skeeter31 said:


> Even today I witnessed the guard at the SSR gate turn 2 cars away. So they’re still being strict even during a downtime like now.



Did you happen to see if they attempted to show a mobile order?


----------



## skeeter31

figmentfinesse said:


> Did you happen to see if they attempted to show a mobile order?


No. I was a few cars back when I was checking in when one of the cars was turned away, but that was at 10 this morning and the only place you can do mobile order at SSR is the QS, so it probably wasn’t that. The other was when we were heading out the gate to go pickup dinner we saw someone being told to turn around the gatehouse and leave.


----------



## osufeth24

Got a donut (oreo supreme) and a coffee at everglazed today in DS.  Def a small area, it's going to create some lines when it's busy.  But it was delicious


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Got a donut (oreo supreme) and a coffee at everglazed today in DS.  Def a small area, it's going to create some lines when it's busy.  But it was delicious


I went today as well.  Really liked it, better than Voodoo in my opinion


----------



## Aimeedyan

We were at MK tonight and walked on HM, teacups, Little Mermaid, waited 5 minutes for Pooh and 10 minutes for PP. 

Temp was chilly but crowds were amazing.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I went today as well.  Really liked it, better than Voodoo in my opinion


agreed, I'm not a fan of yeast donuts (cake donut all the way) and this was a very good donut, even without the oreo stuff on it


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> agreed, I'm not a fan of yeast donuts (cake donut all the way) and this was a very good donut, even without the oreo stuff on it


I like all donuts but I just can't get over the pricing of these things. I also fell in love with Voodoo in November so...


----------



## Krandor

I just came back from my trip which would have been marathon weekend and these are my comments I posted on my facebook and thought I'd repost here.  

-----------------------------------------------------
So my thoughts on going to WDW during a pandemic.  

They did an amazing job.  The bars/restauratnts went above and beyond what any of the restaurants and bars here in Georgia are doing.  They were very strict and did not waver.  

Masks requied anywhere on property outside of your room, stationary eating/drinking, or pool.  They enforced this.  Signs all over that not wearing a mask you would be asked to leave.  Every ride/show made it clear you had to have a mask on properly for the whole time.  During my first safari I remember the driver saying "I see some noses.  please cover them now".  Very high compliance rate.

Social distancing markers EVERYWHERE.  Sometimes I wasn't even sure what line the markers were for.  Great job.  At times though the markers were not at the same distance apart to avoid people being beside each other and so you had to pay attention a lot and some people didnt (and I fell into this a few times too).  most people were trying to keep distance though even if not at the exact marker locations. When you had a big gap between markers you would sometimes have somebody start to move forward from their marker, reelize there is not a new marker in front of them and still just stop.  In a good, better, best. Best is staying always on a marker and better is still keeping distancing if you miss a marker.  

Mobile ordering is being really pushed and many places don't allow anything but.   You can't even enter the Pop Food Court without a mobile order ready (or a refillable mug to refill).  

Rides are mostly one party per row/car and in some rides even skipping rows.  Even the skyliner transportation  was one party per car even if it was just one person.  

It seems weird to go to WDW in the middle of a pandemic but they did a so much better job then anybody near where I live.   There were some times I missed but as far as finding as way to run safely during a pandemic I have zero issues with anything WDW did from a safety standpoint. 

That being said, I so hope next year this time I can be back there doing Dopey and hanging out at Petals pool bar after some of the races, watching football and drinking beer.


----------



## jlwhitney

For what it’s worth, may mean nothing , probably nothing. But my daughters dance studios company kids do a performance ever match in DS, they missed last March by like 1 day. They are in talks with DS and working for a May date for this year , don’t know more than that.


----------



## yulilin3

Krandor said:


> I just came back from my trip which would have been marathon weekend and these are my comments I posted on my facebook and thought I'd repost here.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> So my thoughts on going to WDW during a pandemic.
> 
> They did an amazing job.  The bars/restauratnts went above and beyond what any of the restaurants and bars here in Georgia are doing.  They were very strict and did not waver.
> 
> Masks requied anywhere on property outside of your room, stationary eating/drinking, or pool.  They enforced this.  Signs all over that not wearing a mask you would be asked to leave.  Every ride/show made it clear you had to have a mask on properly for the whole time.  During my first safari I remember the driver saying "I see some noses.  please cover them now".  Very high compliance rate.
> 
> Social distancing markers EVERYWHERE.  Sometimes I wasn't even sure what line the markers were for.  Great job.  At times though the markers were not at the same distance apart to avoid people being beside each other and so you had to pay attention a lot and some people didnt (and I fell into this a few times too).  most people were trying to keep distance though even if not at the exact marker locations. When you had a big gap between markers you would sometimes have somebody start to move forward from their marker, reelize there is not a new marker in front of them and still just stop.  In a good, better, best. Best is staying always on a marker and better is still keeping distancing if you miss a marker.
> 
> Mobile ordering is being really pushed and many places don't allow anything but.   You can't even enter the Pop Food Court without a mobile order ready (or a refillable mug to refill).
> 
> Rides are mostly one party per row/car and in some rides even skipping rows.  Even the skyliner transportation  was one party per car even if it was just one person.
> 
> It seems weird to go to WDW in the middle of a pandemic but they did a so much better job then anybody near where I live.   There were some times I missed but as far as finding as way to run safely during a pandemic I have zero issues with anything WDW did from a safety standpoint.
> 
> That being said, I so hope next year this time I can be back there doing Dopey and hanging out at Petals pool bar after some of the races, watching football and drinking beer.


Just a heads up for those reading your report.  Counter ordering is allowed everywhere they are just really pushing MO


----------



## Nlfm432010

Eric Smith said:


> Right, but there is one driving entrance to each resort.  There are multiple other ways to enter a resort.  Take the Polynesian for example, are they going to station CMs at the bus stop, path from Grand Floridian, path from the TTC and at the monorail just to stop non-resort guests from entering?  They're going to want people to come in to explore and spend money.


I live close to the parks.  When I go to the resorts I just explain that I want to go to the food court or gift shop. I went recently this month to Coronado to check out any new merchandise and to just walk around. The deluxe resorts usually want to see proof of a mobile order though.


----------



## osufeth24

Gideons doing their grand opening this Saturday. Giving out free swag too. Place will be a zoo


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Gideons doing their grand opening this Saturday. Giving out free swag too. Place will be a zoo


Opening back up today for another soft opening though too.


----------



## hertamaniac

Nlfm432010 said:


> I live close to the parks.  When I go to the resorts I just explain that I want to go to the food court or gift shop. I went recently this month to Coronado to check out any new merchandise and to just walk around. The deluxe resorts usually want to see proof of a mobile order though.



I didn't realize that it is tier specific and mods/values are open to free, limited parking.


----------



## rteetz

hertamaniac said:


> I didn't realize that it is tier specific and mods/values are open to free, limited parking.


The deluxes in a lot of cases are tied to a park so Disney doesn’t want people parking there to then go to a park.


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> Got a donut (oreo supreme) and a coffee at everglazed today in DS.  Def a small area, it's going to create some lines when it's busy.  But it was delicious



DROOL.

have you had Duck Donuts before? are they on par with that?

how was the coffee??


----------



## Brianstl

MrsBooch said:


> DROOL.
> 
> have you had Duck Donuts before? are they on par with that?
> 
> how was the coffee??


Donut Drive In in St. Louis is still the best.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Hoping crowds are low for the first week of Feb, but with Super Bowl in Tampa, not sure how many people that will draw to the parks the week before.


----------



## Poohbear538

rteetz said:


> Opening back up today for another soft opening though too.


Awe darn! I was just there yesterday


----------



## Krandor

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Hoping crowds are low for the first week of Feb, but with Super Bowl in Tampa, not sure how many people that will draw to the parks the week before.



Super Bowl crowd is going to be very small this year (probably 20-25%) so I doubt that will have a big impact this year.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Hoping crowds are low for the first week of Feb, but with Super Bowl in Tampa, not sure how many people that will draw to the parks the week before.


considering they are limiting fans, i would guess that it will not draw any noticeable amount of people to the parks.


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> Super Bowl crowd is going to be very small this year (probably 20-25%) so I doubt that will have a big impact this year.



If the Bucs make it, it'll be a home game crowd.


----------



## Mit88

It’s not your typical WDW crowd that goes to the Super Bowl anyway. Some do, but most just stay in the Tampa area when the Super Bowl is there.


----------



## osufeth24

Mit88 said:


> It’s not your typical WDW crowd that goes to the Super Bowl anyway. Some do, but most just stay in the Tampa area when the Super Bowl is there.



Ya and in previous years. Some may come the following day for the parade, but would be surprised if they do that this year


----------



## Chris Ehlers

hereforthechurros said:


> If theyre following CDC guidelines, which recommends plexiglass, then it wouldn’t be considered useless.


Disney's Magical PixieGlass


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> If the Bucs make it, it'll be a home game crowd.


I certainly hope that doesn’t happen


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Krandor said:


> Super Bowl crowd is going to be very small this year (probably 20-25%) so I doubt that will have a big impact this year.


Tampa Bay hosts this year's *Super Bowl* contest, which will unfold at the 65,000-*capacity* Raymond James Stadium.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I certainly hope that doesn’t happen




You and me both


----------



## Krandor

Chris Ehlers said:


> Tampa Bay hosts this year's *Super Bowl* contest, which will unfold at the 65,000-*capacity* Raymond James Stadium.



and the last game that tampa player there they only had something like 16,000 people there.   Super Bowl isn't going to be close to the 65,000 capacity.


----------



## Mit88

If the NFL didn’t allow the Eagles to purposefully tank in week 17, my Giants would have already eliminated the possibility of the Bucs having a home game for the Super Bowl


----------



## rteetz

Chris Ehlers said:


> Tampa Bay hosts this year's *Super Bowl* contest, which will unfold at the 65,000-*capacity* Raymond James Stadium.


Yes but they aren’t filling it to capacity.


----------



## Eric Smith

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Hoping crowds are low for the first week of Feb, but with Super Bowl in Tampa, not sure how many people that will draw to the parks the week before.


I don't think the Super Bowl would draw that many more people this year.  It's looking like they'll only have about 15k people in the stands.


----------



## osufeth24

Chris Ehlers said:


> Tampa Bay hosts this year's *Super Bowl* contest, which will unfold at the 65,000-*capacity* Raymond James Stadium.


That's the normal capacity


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Yes but they aren’t filling it to capacity.



It would be a PR nightmare for the NFL if they tried to do even 50% capacity for the super bowl. I expect the NFL to go out of their way to show that they are putting all necessary (and likely even some non-necessary) precautions in place. They are not going to want to see any negative covid articles about the super bowl on that monday. Being an event so many watch they are going to want to put out a good image. 

Not too unlike disney.  Disney knows they will be under a microscope more then others so they are going out of their way to do everything they can.


----------



## osufeth24

I'm pretty sure they announced its would roughly 20% or even less. 

But we getting ot now


----------



## Mit88

I honestly don’t think the NFL cares about this type of PR. Not to mention, how many people are still talking about players literally having covid and playing in the final game of the World Series, celebrating on the field afterwards. The negativity from that lasted 2-3 days. I’m not saying the NFL should/will allow 50% of fans in for the super bowl, but I don’t think they’d be worried about the PR since it wouldn’t last long

Even what happened in Alabama on Monday night isnt even being talked about anymore. While it wasn’t in the stadium, it was still worse than what you’d see inside of the stadium if it were 50%


----------



## Chris Ehlers

rteetz said:


> Yes but they aren’t filling it to capacity.


They haven't made that decision yet, Florida, has no capacity limit on outdoor sporting events  talks in October mentioned 25% but that has since changed


----------



## osufeth24

Chris Ehlers said:


> They haven't made that decision yet, Florida, has no capacity limit on outdoor sporting events  talks in October mentioned 25% but that has since changed


Guarantee it won't be more than 25%


----------



## rteetz

Chris Ehlers said:


> They haven't made that decision yet, Florida, has no capacity limit on outdoor sporting events  talks in October mentioned 25% but that has since changed


I would be stunned if they filled it. They’ll have fans no doubt but this will not be your typical packed super bowl by any stretch of the imagination Florida or not. Florida is not the one calling the shots on this event.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I would be stunned if they filled it. They’ll have fans no doubt but this will not be your typical packed super bowl by any stretch of the imagination Florida or not. Florida is not the one calling the shots on this event.



Agree. There are still stadiums who won't allow any fans.


----------



## chicagoshannon

So glad Gideons will be open when we arrive at the end of the month.   Now if they could just get that Epcot monorail open..... (or maybe it's better if they don't because my son WILL puke in there will all those window blocking opaque dividers.)


----------



## Chris Ehlers

osufeth24 said:


> Guarantee it won't be more than 25%


that still 16000 plus people


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> Guarantee it won't be more than 25%


 I"ll take that bet/over 25%


----------



## xuxa777

SaintsManiac said:


> Agree. There are still stadiums who won't allow any fans.


Look at Buffalo, much much stricter rules in that state than FL and they are allowing  fans in the stands like they did last week. Super bowl is not going to anywhere near 100% but a bit more than 25%


----------



## hereforthechurros

There was talk of filling the SB stadium with vaccinated healthcare workers but not sure if that’s coming to fruition.


----------



## skeeter31

Chris Ehlers said:


> that still 16000 plus people


Yeah, that’s what’s filling Raymond James on a normal Sunday for the past few months. That’s what the Super Bowl will be.


----------



## teach22180

Mit88 said:


> If the NFL didn’t allow the Eagles to purposefully tank in week 17, my Giants would have already eliminated the possibility of the Bucs having a home game for the Super Bowl


Just wanted to say this lifelong Washington football fan was joking about being angry to your comment.


----------



## rockpiece

The NFL is going to do whatever they can to fit as many people in that game. It is the freaking super bowl, it is such a cash grab for them.


----------



## Sarahslay

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Hoping crowds are low for the first week of Feb, but with Super Bowl in Tampa, not sure how many people that will draw to the parks the week before.


I was there over super bowl weekend last year, with the super bowl in Miami, and didn't notice any change. I did make a point to not go to MK the next day, but otherwise it was like nothing was going on at all. I'll be there over presidents day weekend, which normally draws a crowd these last few years, and with the amount of rooms still available, and dining, I don't think that'll be busy either this year. Christmas and Thanksgiving also weren't crazy so I highly doubt the super bowl is going to do anything to crowds.


----------



## Mango7100

rockpiece said:


> The NFL is going to do whatever they can to fit as many people in that game. It is the freaking super bowl, it is such a cash grab for them.


It’s not tickets to the game that makes the $$$, it’s the TV and ads. They only care about holding the game—they don’t need fans physically there, they just need them watching on a TV


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I’m sure Tampa would love that revenue right now. Heck all of Florida, including Disney if it brings people to make a second stop. Hotels, restaurants, bars, ubers, rental cars.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> I’m sure Tampa would love that revenue right now. Hotels, restaurants, bars, ubers, rental cars.



Yes it hurts. Nola is struggling badly and missing out on this playoff revenue really sucks.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

SaintsManiac said:


> Yes it hurts. Nola is struggling badly and missing out on this playoff revenue really sucks.



I love Nola and I feel so bad for the people who rely on tourism. It’s heart breaking.


----------



## osufeth24

mi*vida*loca said:


> I love Nola and I feel so bad for the people who rely on tourism. It’s heart breaking.



This is why it burns me up when people travel shame

I used to check out the galaxy's edge subreddit, but I no longer will be going there, as it became one big circle jerk of hate for traveling to WDW in one of their threads.  The mods even got in on it too.

If WDW had zero visitors in the last 11 months, it wouldn't be surprise me if we no longer had a theme park to go to after the pandemic


----------



## Jrb1979

osufeth24 said:


> This is why it burns me up when people travel shame
> 
> I used to check out the galaxy's edge subreddit, but I no longer will be going there, as it became one big circle jerk of hate for traveling to WDW in one of their threads.  The mods even got in on it too.
> 
> If WDW had zero visitors in the last 11 months, it wouldn't be surprise me if we no longer had a theme park to go to after the pandemic


WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. We are advised to not travel. It sucks for tourism right now but that's life. Right now getting people vaccinated is more important then some vacation.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. We are advised to not travel. It sucks for tourism right now but that's life. Right now getting people vaccinated is more important then some vacation.



People are traveling. It is what it is. Shaming them is pointless.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> People are traveling. It is what it is. Shaming them is pointless.



I have no opinion on the subject.


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I have no opinion on the subject.


I know that ship has sailed. Frankly I don't care anymore. I'm all meh to everything now. Even Disney continue to cut things doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> This is why it burns me up when people travel shame
> 
> I used to check out the galaxy's edge subreddit, but I no longer will be going there, as it became one big circle jerk of hate for traveling to WDW in one of their threads.  The mods even got in on it too.
> 
> If WDW had zero visitors in the last 11 months, it wouldn't be surprise me if we no longer had a theme park to go to after the pandemic



Apple would have finally bought out Disney. You think the magic is gone now, if a company like Apple were running things any nostalgia would be wiped from the company


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I don’t think Super Bowl in Tampa will affect crowds at all with the presumed limited capacity. Even if it was full capacity I don’t think it would impact too much.

When the Pro Bowl was right in Orlando, crowds did increase a bit.

I will say that Super Bowl Sunday is a great day to visit the parks. We did Hollywood Studios last year and crowds were incredibly light for a Sunday.


----------



## LSUmiss

Jrb1979 said:


> WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. We are advised to not travel. It sucks for tourism right now but that's life. Right now getting people vaccinated is more important then some vacation.


The 2 have nothing to do with each other. It’s not like ppl aren’t getting vaccinated b/c they’re traveling.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Sarahslay said:


> I was there over super bowl weekend last year, with the super bowl in Miami, and didn't notice any change. I did make a point to not go to MK the next day, but otherwise it was like nothing was going on at all. I'll be there over presidents day weekend, which normally draws a crowd these last few years, and with the amount of rooms still available, and dining, I don't think that'll be busy either this year. Christmas and Thanksgiving also weren't crazy so I highly doubt the super bowl is going to do anything to crowds.



We went to MK in the afternoon on the day after Super Bowl last year. It was the only time we could get a Harmony Barber Shop appointment for my nephew’s first haircut. People crowded Main Street for the little parade/celebration but it didn’t seem to impact the park crowd feel overall.


----------



## JoeA

Jrb1979 said:


> WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. We are advised to not travel. It sucks for tourism right now but that's life. Right now getting people vaccinated is more important then some vacation.



You have to figure to us it's a vacation but to the people at the destination it's a job, or their livelihood.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SaintsManiac said:


> People are traveling. It is what it is. Shaming them is pointless.



The people who are fair game to travel shame are those who travel with symptoms, travel when they’ve been exposed and should be quarantining, etc. We know those people exist and put other responsible people at risk.

While flying & theme parks are not safe for our family right now (high risk kid), if people take the proper precautions and follow mask rules, distancing, etc. I don’t think there’s anything to judge about at this point.


----------



## parasail_of_congress

osufeth24 said:


> This is why it burns me up when people travel shame
> 
> I used to check out the galaxy's edge subreddit, but I no longer will be going there, as it became one big circle jerk of hate for traveling to WDW in one of their threads.  The mods even got in on it too.
> 
> If WDW had zero visitors in the last 11 months, it wouldn't be surprise me if we no longer had a theme park to go to after the pandemic



I think Reddit just has a lot of people who follow subs they don't like purely to shame and downvote. Just yesterday I made a comment on a Disney sub about the new monorail partitions which seemed rather innocent, but because I said, "I think Disney is doing the right thing," it was downvoted. I'm definitely in the cautious camp, but at least here, nearly everyone has at least some positive connection to Disney.


----------



## Jrb1979

JoeA said:


> You have to figure to us it's a vacation but to the people at the destination it's a job, or their livelihood.


I understand that. I guess why my outlook on traveling and parks being open is due to the message we get here in Canada. From day one they have harped on us for staying home, avoiding non essential travel and that parks wouldn't open as they encourage travel. It's why I'm numb to all of everything going now.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Perhaps I am fooling myself but I consider the way I do pandemic Disney pretty safe. I drive, I wear a KN95, and I don't eat inside anywhere but my hotel room. This whole pandemic besides my one trip to Disney (another in a week) I stay at home and do not see anyone outside my household, and work 100% virtually. I quarantine from the rest of my household when I get home and I get tested twice in those 14 days.  I definitely see a lot of people who don't care about covid going to Disney, but I'm sure there are plenty others like me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> The people who are fair game to travel shame are those who travel with symptoms, travel when they’ve been exposed and should be quarantining, etc. We know those people exist and put other responsible people at risk.
> 
> While flying & theme parks are not safe for our family right now (high risk kid), if people take the proper precautions and follow mask rules, distancing, etc. I don’t think there’s anything to judge about at this point.



I'd also add people that are traveling and fully intending to not follow the rulse (mask wearing, social distancing, etc.) or at least not fully heeding them/pushing the boundaries


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> I understand that. I guess why my outlook on traveling and parks being open is due to the message we get here in Canada. From day one they have harped on us for staying home, avoiding non essential travel and that parks wouldn't open as they encourage travel. It's why I'm numb to all of everything going now.



Yeah, as a fellow Canadian it’s wild to hear our provincial government as well as all the local conversations where people were “shamed” for illegally gathering with anyone outside their household at Christmas  side by side with the conversations on places like this about travel. It is a big deal right now that they’re allowing NHL play and travel, lots of people are angry.

Different mindsets for sure.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

figmentfinesse said:


> Perhaps I am fooling myself but I consider the way I do pandemic Disney pretty safe. I drive, I wear a KN95, and I don't eat inside anywhere but my hotel room. I stay at home and do not see anyone outside my household, and worm 100% virtually. I quarantine from the rest of my household when I get home and I get tested twice in those 14 days.  I definitely see a lot of people who don't care about covid going to Disney, but I'm sure there are plenty others like me.



seems like you are being about as safe as you can.  Just no way for really anything (beyond literally not leaving your house ever) to be 100% safe

I think going to something like Disney and following all the rules is certainly safer than a lot of activities that are going on elsewhere (house parties with not masks/rule following, etc.)

If Disney was the next town over from us I am sure we would have gone by now, but to travel that far from home, and worry about testing positive while out and then quarantining when we get home/kids missing some in person school due to that, etc. - just isn't worth it for us right now... but it is more the travel/distance/Florida/etc factor that Disney itself


----------



## Flamingeaux

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think Super Bowl in Tampa will affect crowds at all with the presumed limited capacity. Even if it was full capacity I don’t think it would impact too much.
> 
> When the Pro Bowl was right in Orlando, crowds did increase a bit.
> 
> I will say that Super Bowl Sunday is a great day to visit the parks. We did Hollywood Studios last year and crowds were incredibly light for a Sunday.



This is my "doh" moment.  I knew we were arriving Super Bowl Sunday but I didn't put this together.  I was thinking of going to Disney Springs after we unpacked but was reluctant to go on a weekend night.  The crowds might not be as bad as I was thinking.  Something to think about I guess...  I gots to get me some Gideon's cookies!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

figmentfinesse said:


> Perhaps I am fooling myself but I consider the way I do pandemic Disney pretty safe. I drive, I wear a KN95, and I don't eat inside anywhere but my hotel room. This whole pandemic besides my one trip to Disney (another in a week) I stay at home and do not see anyone outside my household, and work 100% virtually. I quarantine from the rest of my household when I get home and I get tested twice in those 14 days.  I definitely see a lot of people who don't care about covid going to Disney, but I'm sure there are plenty others like me.


We traveled a good deal from August to December because we found a safe routine to follow. But if people aren’t following state protocols and putting others in danger for a WDW trip or any trip they sort of deserve to be shamed.


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349820795103621123
Dr Falls seems like my kind of person


----------



## Cfiiitz

DGsAtBLT said:


> Yeah, as a fellow Canadian it’s wild to hear our provincial government as well as all the local conversations where people were “shamed” for illegally gathering with anyone outside their household at Christmas  side by side with the conversations on places like this about travel. It is a big deal right now that they’re allowing NHL play and travel, lots of people are angry.
> 
> Different mindsets for sure.



I totally agree with you. I think the messaging on travel has been so different up here.
Even in Alberta, the wild freaking west, the most conservative province, worst by almost all metrics, where we put in rapid testing to shorten quarantine and facilitate travel, the overall message is to stay at home. Politicians have been demoted for leaving the country. We can’t even have outdoor gatherings of 2 people. 

To bring this back to Disney - I wonder if there is going to be a huge rush of Canadians at wdw once they “open the borders” or if people will be wary for months, years to come.


----------



## yulilin3

I know not wdw but it might affect us

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601


----------



## BorderTenny

yulilin3 said:


> I know not wdw but it might affect us
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073


With all the bad news that's already been coming this week, I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601


That way Disney can charge 2022 prices and refund at 2019-2020 prices once they reopen instead of time extensions.


----------



## The Pho

yulilin3 said:


> I know not wdw but it might affect us
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073


Well this is going to be a huge mess for myself.   Not looking forward to dealing with this.  It’s already been terrible with the park closed.  

I’m assuming this is because they don’t want to deal with extending continuously for a closed resort.  Then also not having to deal with anybody by day ticket holders will make reopening easier down the line.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

The Pho said:


> Well this is going to be a huge mess for myself.   Not looking forward to dealing with this.  It’s already been terrible with the park closed.
> 
> I’m assuming this is because they don’t want to deal with extending continuously for a closed resort.  Then also not having to deal with anybody by day ticket holders will make reopening easier down the line.



That makes total sense but WOW. Sunsetting the program entirely is the more shocking part - I imagine on some level APs are like gym memberships, they make a ton of money off the people who don't use them. So so curious what the new program will be - I'm guessing more like a pass good for x number of days during the year, or "weekends only" or After 4, or even APs by park, something like that, instead of carte blanche ability to attend.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601


So pissed right now! I've been a DL AP since 1993.. I have never purchased a single day ticket, and refuse to do so... I'm so over Disney right now.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601


This strikes me as something that they had to do. There just doesn't seem to even be an internal estimate as to when DLR will reopen. Given the dire situation in CA right now and slower-than-anticipated vaccine rollout (combined with the Governor's reluctance/hesitancy re: reopening), there's just no way to know when DLR will actually reopen (and then when it will be able to operate at a "normal" capacity). I'm still confident DLR will reopen this year, but when is anybody's guess and from a financial perspective it's not feasible to extend passes for 16-18 months.

Plus, this will help limit attendance when they do reopen under a restricted capacity threshold; that was going to be a nightmare to manage with so many APs.

I also have no doubt that, as Disney said, some sort of AP-like program will return for DLR when it's feasible.


----------



## SMRT-1

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601


Seems like they don't know if/when Newsom will let them re-open, so it's now become more of a hassle to figure out extensions than it is to just issue refunds and have everyone start over.


----------



## Krandor

SMRT-1 said:


> Seems like they don't know if/when Newsom will let them re-open, so it's now become more of a hassle to figure out extensions than it is to just issue refunds and have everyone start over.



Very true.  and if you were thinking about making changes to the AP program the restart is the time to do them.


----------



## Mit88

SMRT-1 said:


> Seems like they don't know if/when Newsom will let them re-open, so it's now become more of a hassle to figure out extensions than it is to just issue refunds and have everyone start over.



Exactly my thoughts, and in hindsight they probably wish they would have done this with WDW instead of the extensions and allowing renewals. Wipe the slate clean and implement a new system of passes. There’s no way that a form of APs isn’t coming back. Disney loves having these “memberships” for their fans. Club 33, D23, etc.They just might not make it as easy for someone like me to immediately buy an AP to come down twice a year


----------



## MickeyWaffles

andyman8 said:


> Plus, this will help limit attendance when they do reopen under a restricted capacity threshold; that was going to be a nightmare to manage with so many APs.



Exactly. With the insane number of APs and such limited space/capacity, there was bound to be disappointment if AP’s couldn’t get reservations for parks. Honoring all those current APs would certainly be a challenge when they Disneyland eventually opens.


----------



## xuxa777

Jrb1979 said:


> WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A PANDEMIC. We are advised to not travel. It sucks for tourism right now but that's life. Right now getting people vaccinated is more important then some vacation.



The ironic part is there are some people that are traveling to get vaccinated and have a vacation. Anecdotal but I personally know a few Canadian snowbirds that flew down to Florida from Canada and got vaccinated.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

One thing I know, I am very happy to be done with trying to interpret every little nugget of info Disney gave about AP refunds and what we were owed. Seeing that equation all over again is bringing back lovely memories of hours spent on hold . Hope it’s a smoother process for DLR!

I agree that this is just being done out of necessity, and there will be some version of a membership program as soon as they can. Lots of people all over are worried about this being an attempt to only sell day (and multi day) tickets, and applying this to WDW too. I really disagree that this is strategic like that.


----------



## Mit88

MickeyWaffles said:


> Exactly. With the insane number of APs and such limited space/capacity, there was bound to be disappointment if AP’s couldn’t get reservations for parks. Honoring all those APs would certainly be a challenge when they eventually open.



The pent up demand out there is very, very, very real. Having every AP in California vying for reservations when (if) the parks reopen to a limited capacity would have been a nightmare. There’s a good chance that you’d be lucky to score 1 day for the first few months under similar capacity restraints to WDW


----------



## StarGirl11

Well at least their letting Premiers roll into the FL pass. Still sucks though.

I swear if this involves me having to physically be in FL though....Guess I’m hoping for a miracle that they for once use some common sense with the Premiers and out of state APs


----------



## DGsAtBLT

xuxa777 said:


> The ironic part is there are some people that are traveling to get vaccinated adn have a vacation. Anecdotal but I personally know a few Canadian snowbirds that flew down to Florida from Canada and got vaccinated.



Yeah, we no longer claim them. Keep ‘em! 

(These people traveling like this are noteworthy, to the point that the snowbirds who insisted on going were interviewed by major news outlets.)


----------



## rpb718

I swear, it's like we are getting the entire contents of what could have been a 10-year plan all at once.  As if someone corporate said "Where do we want to be in 10 years and what do we want to continue to offer?" and they made a list with plans on how to incrementally implement.  Then they through the plans away, said "Sorry folks - COVID" and did it now.

Not sure how to take the dropping the whole AP thing in CA with wording that something different would take it's place in the future.  They could have said they were offering refunds for all outstanding and suspending selling APs until a later date.  If they wanted to redo tiers they could easily do that while it remains APs.  Be interesting what they replace it with and what it's called.   I can't see how they could even think of doing something similar at WDW, but if the past year is any indication nothing is off the table.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349832368329113601



"We want to thank Disneyland passholders for their understanding .... "

Disneyland passholders: well that is presumptive of you


----------



## hereforthechurros

rpb718 said:


> I swear, it's like we are getting the entire contents of what could have been a 10-year plan all at once.  As if someone corporate said "Where do we want to be in 10 years and what do we want to continue to offer?" and they made a list with plans on how to incrementally implement.  Then they through the plans away, said "Sorry folks - COVID" and did it now.
> 
> Not sure how to take the dropping the whole AP thing in CA with wording that something different would take it's place in the future.  They could have said they were offering refunds for all outstanding and suspending selling APs until a later date.  If they wanted to redo tiers they could easily do that while it remains APs.  Be interesting what they replace it with and what it's called.   I can't see how they could even think of doing something similar at WDW, but if the past year is any indication nothing is off the table.


I feel like andyman warned us of such at some point last year.


----------



## osufeth24

I really hope this doesn't come to FL 

While I didn't move to Orlando because of Disney, it did play a tiny role, and it's been such a huge help with my mental health over the past 2.5 years. I'd be devastated if they got rid of it.  I can't afford to pay for tickets several times a year


----------



## Eric Smith

andyman8 said:


> This strikes me as something that they had to do. There just doesn't seem to even be an internal estimate as to when DLR will reopen. Given the dire situation in CA right now and slower-than-anticipated vaccine rollout (combined with the Governor's reluctance/hesitancy re: reopening), there's just no way to know when DLR will actually reopen (and then when it will be able to operate at a "normal" capacity). I'm still confident DLR will reopen this year, but when is anybody's guess and from a financial perspective it's not feasible to extend passes for 16-18 months.
> 
> Plus, this will help limit attendance when they do reopen under a restricted capacity threshold; that was going to be a nightmare to manage with so many APs.
> 
> I also have no doubt that, as Disney said, some sort of AP-like program will return for DLR when it's feasible.


I agree, Disneyland may have to wait until the fall to reopen.  It’s unbelievable.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> I really hope this doesn't come to FL
> 
> While I didn't move to Orlando because of Disney, it did play a tiny role, and it's been such a huge help with my mental health over the past 2.5 years. I'd be devastated if they got rid of it.  I can't afford to pay for tickets several times a year



It Will. But I would guess the plan will be in place more for new members rather than outright cancelling existing members APs. And when those passes do expire, you’ll then have to choose from the options they now have.


----------



## Mit88

This seems like 65 years ago now


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> This seems like 65 years ago now
> 
> 
> View attachment 550190



Could still be true - they never did include the year.


----------



## Disney Bobby

rpb718 said:


> I swear, it's like we are getting the entire contents of what could have been a 10-year plan all at once.  As if someone corporate said "Where do we want to be in 10 years and what do we want to continue to offer?" and they made a list with plans on how to incrementally implement.  Then they through the plans away, said "Sorry folks - COVID" and did it now.
> 
> Not sure how to take the dropping the whole AP thing in CA with wording that something different would take it's place in the future.  They could have said they were offering refunds for all outstanding and suspending selling APs until a later date.  If they wanted to redo tiers they could easily do that while it remains APs.  Be interesting what they replace it with and what it's called.   I can't see how they could even think of doing something similar at WDW, but if the past year is any indication nothing is off the table.



I agree.  It's been a year this week since the last time we've been to WDW, the longest for us in decades, and I'm not sure I'm going to recognize the place on my next trip.  It's not unique to Disney.  Many companies are doing things that they knew were going to be unpopular and using the covid excuse to justify it.  No matter how bad it gets, there are always people and companies willing to take advantage of even the worst situations.  Look around and see who used the crisis to benefit themselves.

Also agree on the announcement.  Why announced this and say that something else is coming in the future?  Just wait to you figure it out and then announce.


----------



## Disney Bobby

osufeth24 said:


> I really hope this doesn't come to FL
> 
> While I didn't move to Orlando because of Disney, it did play a tiny role, and it's been such a huge help with my mental health over the past 2.5 years. I'd be devastated if they got rid of it.  I can't afford to pay for tickets several times a year



Because they probably think you are going to be willing to spend whatever you spend on your annual pass to get less time in the parks.  And if you spend more, that will be gravy for them.

Will definitely work the opposite for us.  We go anywhere from 4 to 7 times as year and stay deluxe and often club level every time.  That will likely drop to once a year like the good ole days if AP goes away.  It's been a year since we've been now, and I think we have detoxed a little.  All the changes all at once don't help.   Guess we will see where it lands after everything shakes out post-Covid.  Right now, I feel like Disney once a year or year and a half will be fine.  The rest of our vacations can be spent other places.  Kinda looking forward to doing some different things.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Most people on this thread are WDW focused, but I am super pissed about losing my DL Flex AP. Not only did I spend 3 hours+ on hold last year to ensure they extended my pass, now I am going to have to face another hold as my card on file from 11/19 when I purchased my pass expired. I refuse to buy a single day ticket for $120+. It's not worth it... we were their ideal AP too.. we only went like once every 6 weeks, barely rode any rides, and spent lots of money on food and drinks. Plenty of AP's didn't, though, and I would specifically go on blackout days of the lowest tiered passes, as it was getting out of control. A blackout Saturday was less busy than a non-blackout Thursday, if you could believe it.. so I get that aspect of it, but I am still pissed over the whole situation. I just hope they give AP the first opportunity to buy whatever the new AP looks like. I am assuming it will be a variation of the Flex pass with reservations required and different tiers of that.


----------



## Krandor

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Most people on this thread are WDW focused, but I am super pissed about losing my DL Flex AP. Not only did I spend 3 hours+ on hold last year to ensure they extended my pass, now I am going to have to face another hold as my card on file from 11/19 when I purchased my pass expired.



Did you get a new card from the same bank after the expiration?  If so, you are fine.  A refund can still be done to an expired card and the bank will apply it to the new card.


----------



## MrsBooch

osufeth24 said:


> I really hope this doesn't come to FL
> 
> While I didn't move to Orlando because of Disney, it did play a tiny role, and it's been such a huge help with my mental health over the past 2.5 years. I'd be devastated if they got rid of it.  I can't afford to pay for tickets several times a year



After all of the hullabaloo they've gone through for extending, refunding, honoring and letting people renew - as well as buy new AP's for certain groups (if your whole fam has AP's and your kid turned 3, you can buy one, etc) I don't know if they would do this at WDW?


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Krandor said:


> Did you get a new card from the same bank after the expiration?  If so, you are fine.  A refund can still be done to an expired card and the bank will apply it to the new card.


Good to know thanks! Makes me feel slightly better!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Mit88 said:


> It Will. But I would guess the plan will be in place more for new members rather than outright cancelling existing members APs. And when those passes do expire, you’ll then have to choose from the options they now have.


Why do you think that when Disney is telling the Premier Pass holders they can renew with a Disney World AP?  if that was the case they would really be screwing those folks if they got them to buy new passes only to cancel those as well


----------



## Disney Bobby

Who is making these decisions?  Feels like its some exec's 13 year old daughter who spends 10 hours a day surfing twitter.


----------



## Brianstl

Chris Ehlers said:


> Why do you think that when Disney is telling the Premier Pass holders they can renew with a Disney World AP?  if that was the case they would really be screwing those folks if they got them to buy new passes only to cancel those as well


I think they will eliminate passes at WDW, but won’t cancel the passes sold before the date of the announcement.  The only reason they are canceling and refunding the Disneyland AP’s is because they have no idea when Disneyland will reopen.  If it was open they would just let current pass holders expire out.


----------



## Disney Bobby

You are probably correct.


----------



## Mit88

A little ironic that this pin went on sale today at WDW. But as it states on the bottom, it’s a way of life. They’re fully aware that being an AP is more than just a subscription to their “service”. APs won’t go away, they’ll just be restructured, which would have happened eventually pandemic or not


----------



## Disney Bobby

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 550213
> 
> A little ironic that this pin went on sale today at WDW. But as it states on the bottom, it’s a way of life. They’re fully aware that being an AP is more than just a subscription to their “service”. APs won’t go away, they’ll just be restructured, which would have happened eventually pandemic or not



I wouldn't read too much into the timing of that.  You wouldn't think they would  full restore the huge salaries of execs right before they laid off tens of thousands of people in the middle of a pandemic, but they did.


----------



## Eric Smith

MrsBooch said:


> After all of the hullabaloo they've gone through for extending, refunding, honoring and letting people renew - as well as buy new AP's for certain groups (if your whole fam has AP's and your kid turned 3, you can buy one, etc) I don't know if they would do this at WDW?


I don't think so.  I think they're doing this at Disneyland due to the great uncertainty about when the parks will be able to reopen and at what capacity.  The last thing they want to deal with is a ton of ticked off AP holders who can't get in to a park.   It's probably easier to refund everyone now and then start selling APs or something like them once park capacity allows for it.  I think a similar issue is why they're not currently selling WDW APs.  They don't want to sell someone an AP and then have them complain about difficulty getting park passes.  It's a less than ideal solution to a very difficult problem.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> View attachment 550213
> 
> A little ironic that this pin went on sale today at WDW. But as it states on the bottom, it’s a way of life. They’re fully aware that being an AP is more than just a subscription to their “service”. APs won’t go away, they’ll just be restructured, which would have happened eventually pandemic or not


The announcement today makes it clear what is coming is a membership program and not annual passes.  Expect to pay an upfront amount to have the ability to purchase discount tickets packages.  The more you pay up front, the more days you can use those tickets

The days of buying a pass that will allow you in everyday year round or during certain times of the year are going away.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> The announcement today makes it clear what is coming is a membership program and not annual passes.  Expect to pay an upfront amount to have the ability to purchase discount tickets packages.  The more you pay up front, the more days you can use those tickets
> 
> The days of buying a pass that will allow you in everyday year round or during certain times of the year are going away.


I don't think this is accurate at all.  I think they announced the change today because they probably won't be able to give access to annual passholders once Disneyland reopens.  Someone posted today that Disneyland has ten times as many AP holders as the max capacity of the park.  Assuming that Disneyland will reopen with some kind of drastically reduced capacity, there would be no way to accommodate a significant amount of AP holders, especially the ones who are used to going multiple times a week.  It's much simpler to refund everyone now instead of dealing with all of the frustration when the park eventually reopens.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think this is accurate at all.  I think they announced the change today because they probably won't be able to give access to annual passholders once Disneyland reopens.  Someone posted today that Disneyland has ten times as many AP holders as the max capacity of the park.  Assuming that Disneyland will reopen with some kind of drastically reduced capacity, there would be no way to accommodate a significant amount of AP holders, especially the ones who are used to going multiple times a week.  It's much simpler to refund everyone now instead of dealing with all of the frustration when the park eventually reopens.


If they aren’t getting ready to get rid of the Pass Holder programs permanently they would have said to stay tuned for news regarding a new pass holder program instead of telling people to stay tuned for a new membership program.


----------



## Devil13

Looking more and more like they really don't want to be in the theme park business.

"We'll do it, I guess, but only in a way that makes us a crap-ton of money and we don't have to actually make any effort. We'll keep prices the same and then cut as much as we can, if attendance is down, we'll use that excuse to cut more."


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> If they aren’t getting ready to get rid of the Pass Holder programs permanently they woul have Sid to stay tuned for news regarding a new pass holder program instead of telling people to stay tuned for a new membership program.



Membership vs passholder is semantics IMO, doesn’t necessarily mean that it’s going to be subscribe then purchase or that there wont at least be an unlimited access level (vs X number of visits a month or something). I would call the former APs a membership of sorts to Disney parks. I am a member of our local zoo, we can come and go as we please every day they are open. My gym membership allows the same.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> Membership vs passholder is semantics IMO, doesn’t necessarily mean that it’s going to be subscribe then purchase or that there wont at least be an unlimited access level (vs X number of visits a month or something). I would call the former APs a membership of sorts to Disney parks. I am a member of our local zoo, we can come and go as we please every day they are open. My gym membership allows the same.


If it was go to operate similarly they wouldn’t have changed what they are calling it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> If it was go to operate similarly they wouldn’t have changed what they are calling it.



I just think it’s kind of premature to assume those kind of things with certainty like they just based on the language used. Membership does not imply they are going to charge for the membership and then charge for each admission. They could, of course, but they could just as likely not.

If it’s a major change and no longer visit at your will when you’re not blacked out, I’ll throw my hat into the ring based on their “choice and flexibility” with X number of park reservations per month (X dependant on your tier of membership). It’s almost like controlling your own black out dates.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> I just think it’s kind of premature to assume those kind of things with certainty like they just based on the language used. Membership does not imply they are going to charge for the membership and then charge for each admission. They could, of course, but they could just as likely not.
> 
> If it’s a major change and no longer visit at your will when you’re not blacked out, I’ll throw my hat into the ring based on their “choice and flexibility” with X number of park reservations per month (X dependant on your tier of membership). It’s almost like controlling your own black out dates.


I wonder if this means they're going to go to monthly instead of yearly.  It may also mean that APs (or whatever they are called) will have to make park reservations.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I bet it will be some type of rewards programs.  If you aren't buying tickets, they want you spending money inside the park.  I suspect ticket discounts will be given based on how much you spend on resort rooms, dining, and merchandise.  I would think the last thing they want is locals getting discounted annual passes so they could drive a few minutes, clog up the parks, and buy a coke and a $2 popcorn refill.


----------



## rteetz

Eric Smith said:


> I wonder if this means they're going to go to monthly instead of yearly.  It may also mean that APs (or whatever they are called) will have to make park reservations.


I fully expect the second part.


----------



## Brianstl

Disney Bobby said:


> I bet it will be some type of rewards programs.  If you aren't buying tickets, they want you spending money inside the park.  I suspect ticket discounts will be given based on how much you spend on resort rooms, dining, and merchandise.  *I would think the last thing they want is locals getting discounted annual passes so they could drive a few minutes, clog up the parks, and buy a coke and a $2 popcorn refill.*


This is exactly what I think they are trying to address.  Non pass holders spend much more money and they want parks less crowded with annual pass holders and vloggers who come all the time to make it easier for those non pass holders to spend more of their money while in the parks.


----------



## kylenne

I know for obvious reasons people aren’t really focused on the overseas parks but those of you who are upset about the DLR AP situation only need to look at the cluster you know what that happened when Tokyo reopened to understand why this decision got made. TDL has a similarly massive base of local APs to the CA parks and they tried to not cancel out all APs only to end up having to do it anyway after pissing everyone off who couldn’t get in to the parks with the lottery system they initially put in place (which was most of them tbqh).

It sucks to be sure and I feel for ppl affected but it’s honestly less bad than the alternative. Rip the bandaid off now rather than later


----------



## Disney Bobby

Brianstl said:


> If it was go to operate similarly they wouldn’t have changed what they are calling it.



I agree.  They spend a lot of money on branding/naming/marketing for their products.  No way they throw the "annual pass" verbiage away unless it is something very different.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I wonder if this means they're going to go to monthly instead of yearly.  It may also mean that APs (or whatever they are called) will have to make park reservations.



I could see something like that - maybe a discount per month if you commit to 2 years or something 

And the  the level of pass dictates how many days you have reserve at what time and how far out  

Definitely think this is at least to deal with for the first few months after the park reopens as just not enough capacity for the number of passoholders they have and they need new income coming in then.  We'll see what happens then long term


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> This is exactly what I think they are trying to address.  Non pass holders spend much more money and they want parks less crowded with annual pass holders and vloggers who come all the time to make it easier for those non pass holders to spend more of their money while in the parks.



I don’t think they want to alienate the vloggers who advertise the parks for them. The vloggers drive non passholders to book trips and visit the parks. It’s free advertising for them. 

I am a perfect example. In 2019 we booked a Disney Halloween on the High Seas cruise just 18 days before sailing solely because I saw an influencer go on one and it looked so much fun (and it was!)

I really think this is a matter of Disneyland having way too many APs to be able to offer unlimited visits after they reopen. The demand plus capacity plus number of APs is off the charts. They need to adjust it right now.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Once capacities return to normal at the parks (and once DLR is allowed to open and then open at full capacity), it theoretically shouldn’t have to be a choice between locals and the higher spending vacationers.

If we’re talking long term program here which it sounds like we are and not just temporary something to get through the initial crush, I think whatever this program is will be good at getting the max amount of money out of people as Disney does, but I do not think they’re going to be attempting to push out locals. There will be room for everyone to hand their cash over eventually.


----------



## Cheburashka

Krandor said:


> pstking fee still upsets me. I’m driving distance (atlanta) and park is what is normally a fairly empty pop parking lot and then don’t touch my car (unless I forget something and need to run to target). Having to pay for my car to sit there while also paying for transportation like sky liner I’m using annoys me.


What annoys me is paying several hundred dollars per night for a hotel room, then having a $30-ish daily parking fee tacked on, while a person who parks there just to eat at a resort restaurant (and maybe then secretly go off to a nearby park using my resort's superior location or monorail or skyliner transportation) doesn't have to pay anything.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think they want to alienate the vloggers who advertise the parks for them. The vloggers drive non passholders to book trips and visit the parks.
> 
> I am a perfect example. In 2019 we booked a Disney Halloween on the High Seas cruise just 18 days before sailing solely because I saw an influencer go on one and it looked so much fun (and it was!)
> 
> I really think this is a matter of Disneyland having way too many APs to be able to offer unlimited visits after they reopen. The demand plus capacity plus number of APs is off the charts.


I don’t think they care about upsetting many of them anymore.  The vlogger situation is getting to numbers that Disney can’t really manage it in anyway and it is creating a growing group of people regularly in the parks who feel entitled.  I want to make it clear I am not talking about all vloggers but i think it is really becoming unmanageable.  Upset them now about changes when many are complaining non stop already for many different reasons during the current situation and you lessen the overall hit you take.


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> Once capacities return to normal at the parks (and once DLR is allowed to open and then open at full capacity), it theoretically shouldn’t have to be a choice between locals and the higher spending vacationers.
> 
> If we’re talking long term program here which it sounds like we are and not just temporary something to get through the initial crush, I think whatever this program is will be good at getting the max amount of money out of people as Disney does, but I do not think they’re going to be attempting to push out locals. There will be room for everyone to hand their cash over eventually.



I think the issue out west is that despite the fanatical following it has among Disney People(tm), Disneyland really isn’t a tourist destination in the same way as FL. Even the 1 time I went there, as a kid, it wasn’t _for_ the parks, we just happened to be visiting people in LA and went with them. They _can’t_ push out locals entirely. The Once in a Lifetime crowd aren’t heading there, they’re spending a week in FL making it rain in the Emporium and asking where Harry Potter Land is 

No matter what kind of chicanery they try to pull to rein in their “AP problem” it’s always going to exist just because of the nature of Disneyland tbh


----------



## hereforthechurros

OT, but after a few safe trips this fall/winter including to WDW and doing everything pretty close to right for 10 months my husband caught COVID during a visit to the ER last week and has given it to my son and I. Hoping it’s a mild case. Stay safe friends!


----------



## Disney Bobby

DGsAtBLT said:


> Once capacities return to normal at the parks (and once DLR is allowed to open and then open at full capacity), it theoretically shouldn’t have to be a choice between locals and the higher spending vacationers.
> 
> If we’re talking long term program here which it sounds like we are and not just temporary something to get through the initial crush, I think whatever this program is will be good at getting the max amount of money out of people as Disney does, but I do not think they’re going to be attempting to push out locals. There will be room for everyone to hand their cash over eventually.



Maybe they are trying to weed out the people that don't spend money in order to limit crowds to provide a better experience for the people that do drop a lot of money.   That would kind of make sense knowing that they aren't planning to have night time extra magic hours anymore.  No need to close at 11pm to 1am if the parks aren't overcrowded.


----------



## karen4546

Cheburashka said:


> What annoys me is paying several hundred dollars per night for a hotel room, then having a $3o-ish daily parking fee tacked on, while a person who parks there just to eat at a resort restaurant (and maybe then secretly go off to a nearby park using my resort's superior location or monorail or skyliner transportation) doesn't have to pay anything.
> 
> It's made me a bit cynical.  I never before have booked a restaurant reservation at Contemporary just to be able to park there & walk over to MK for the day, but now I'm considering it.  Since it's just a money game to the powers that be, and they don't really seem to care.


Good luck trying that.  It would be easier just to park at TTC and and use the Monorail to resort hop and go to the park.  I really think the Contemporary has a smaller lot and they monitor it closely.  

I completely understand your frustration though.  We stay onsite.  Never once stayed off site while visiting WDW.  We are AP holders, DVC owners, TIW members, Disney stock holders-everything except the elusive Club 33.  I want to enjoy Disney for many more years with my children and grandchildren, but until we "life" is back to normal in a few years, then we can all expect changes.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Cheburashka said:


> What annoys me is paying several hundred dollars per night for a hotel room, then having a $3o-ish daily parking fee tacked on, while a person who parks there just to eat at a resort restaurant (and maybe then secretly go off to a nearby park using my resort's superior location or monorail or skyliner transportation) doesn't have to pay anything.
> 
> It's made me a bit cynical.  I never before have booked a restaurant reservation at Contemporary just to be able to park there & walk over to MK for the day, but now I'm considering it.  Since it's just a money game to the powers that be, and they don't really seem to care.



The ship has obviously long since sailed but it really pissed me off at the time that the obvious solution to alleviate crowding at the small and conveniently located resort parking lots is to charge day guests too and not just overnight guests.

To bring it back to present day issues, I wonder if the loss of DME is going to measurably impact parking lots, once resort occupancy is back up too I guess. The busier lots might get even worse.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> The ship has obviously long since sailed but it really pissed me off at the time that the obvious solution to alleviate crowding at the small and conveniently located resort parking lots is to charge day guests too and not just overnight guests.
> 
> To bring it back to present day issues, I wonder if the loss of DME is going to measurably impact parking lots, once resort occupancy is back up too I guess. The busier lots might get even worse.


I don't think it will.  It'll be much more cost effective to use Uber/Lyft or some type of shuttle service than it would be to rent a car for the vast majority of guests.  I don't think you'll see much of a rise in demand for parking.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think it will.  It'll be much more cost effective to use Uber/Lyft or some type of shuttle service than it would be to rent a car for the vast majority of guests.  I don't think you'll see much of a rise in demand for parking.



Might not be a question of price but one of logistics. I know it’s been touched on somewhere in one of these threads at some point since the announcement, but they’re not a great or even possible option sometimes for families with car seat age kids.

With WDW attracting so many families with young kids I’m curious what ends up happening. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Cheburashka

DGsAtBLT said:


> To bring it back to present day issues, I wonder if the loss of DME is going to measurably impact parking lots, once resort occupancy is back up too I guess. The busier lots might get even worse.


Undoubtedly.


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> I wouldn't read too much into the timing of that.  You wouldn't think they would  full restore the huge salaries of execs right before they laid off tens of thousands of people in the middle of a pandemic, but they did.



I wasn’t really taking it in any way other than irony.They didn’t manufacture the pins this morning. The thing I took away more is that little quote on the bottom that assures you that they do care that they have APs whether or not the APs want to believe they do or not.


----------



## Eric Smith

DGsAtBLT said:


> Might not be a question of price but one of logistics. I know it’s been touched on somewhere in one of these threads at some point since the announcement, but they’re not a great or even possible option sometimes for families with car seat age kids.
> 
> With WDW attracting so many families with young kids I’m curious what ends up happening. Time will tell I guess.


I'd be shocked if they didn't have some means to get families with small kids to property.  Probably not for free though.  We'll just need to see how it plays out.


----------



## Mit88

If what was said in the other thread was true;

Disneyland’s capacity is ~10% of the number of Disneyland Passholders could 100% be the reason for this change.

Even if DL reopens this summer, I seriously doubt they reopen at 100% regardless of the state of the virus/vaccine. Let’s say they start at 25% capacity. That’s about 30,000 guests allowed into BOTH DCA and DL in total. And if that 10% stat is to be believed that would mean there are close to 1 million DL APs. Let’s just say only 25% of that number are 1, local and able to go to DL on a whim and 2, willing to go right when they open the doors back up. That’s a couple hundred thousand APs scratching and clawing for ~30k spots every day between 2 parks.  And that’s not including non APs that want to buy tickets and go when they reopen. WDW did not, and does not have that issue. The demand has always been higher for guests to return to DL when they reopen. There Is no way around that being a complete and utter disaster for at least the first couple of months.

 So here we are, you put everyone on an even playing field to make reservations. You get money on individual day tickets. Guests get to be back in Disneyland and when the capacity is back to normal, then you reintroduce APs in whatever tiered system they have planned


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> I know not wdw but it might affect us
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349831165532803073


Just think, only a few days ago we thought MDE being shutdown come 2022 sucked. I’m a wee bit terrified of what the Friday afternoon news drop might bring


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> If what was said in the other thread was true;
> 
> Disneyland’s capacity is ~10% of the number of Disneyland Passholders could 100% be the reason for this change.
> 
> Even if DL reopens this summer, I seriously doubt they reopen at 100% regardless of the state of the virus/vaccine. Let’s say they start at 25% capacity. That’s about 30,000 guests allowed into BOTH DCA and DL in total. And if that 10% stat is to be believed that would mean there are close to 1 million DL APs. Let’s just say only 25% of that number are 1, local and able to go to DL on a whim and 2, willing to go right when they open the doors back up. That’s a couple hundred thousand APs scratching and clawing for ~30k spots every day between 2 parks.  And that’s not including non APs that want to buy tickets and go when they reopen. WDW did not, and does not have that issue. The demand has always been higher for guests to return to DL when they reopen. There Is no way around that being a complete and utter disaster for at least the first couple of months.
> 
> So here we are, you put everyone on an even playing field to make reservations. You get money on individual day tickets. Guests get to be back in Disneyland and when the capacity is back to normal, then you reintroduce APs in whatever tiered system they have planned


As far as reintroduce- DLR APs are donezo. Gone. Bye-bye. That sun ain’t rising again. “membership” is what they said they are looking at now. A fancy word like that and you know it’s gonna be more expensive and have my rules


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> OT, but after a few safe trips this fall/winter including to WDW and doing everything pretty close to right for 10 months my husband caught COVID during a visit to the ER last week and has given it to my son and I. Hoping it’s a mild case. Stay safe friends!


Thoughts and prayers for quick recoveries for you all!!!


----------



## Funfire240

hereforthechurros said:


> OT, but after a few safe trips this fall/winter including to WDW and doing everything pretty close to right for 10 months my husband caught COVID during a visit to the ER last week and has given it to my son and I. Hoping it’s a mild case. Stay safe friends!


Prayers for a smooth and healthy recovery.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kylenne said:


> I think the issue out west is that despite the fanatical following it has among Disney People(tm), Disneyland really isn’t a tourist destination in the same way as FL. Even the 1 time I went there, as a kid, it wasn’t _for_ the parks, we just happened to be visiting people in LA and went with them. They _can’t_ push out locals entirely. The Once in a Lifetime crowd aren’t heading there, they’re spending a week in FL making it rain in the Emporium and asking where Harry Potter Land is
> 
> No matter what kind of chicanery they try to pull to rein in their “AP problem” it’s always going to exist just because of the nature of Disneyland tbh


Yeah but when they first open demand will be CRAZY for months. California has been so shut down for so long- look at Downtown Disney when they reopened that people ciricling in their cars for a couple hours hoping to get in. And let’s be real- Downtown Disney sucks. I’m terrified to think of what the line up will be for the actual parks!

“But you have to pay for the parks!” I know- BUT CA has a huge budget surplus despite COVID shutdowns, apparently because high income folks kept their jobs. I absolutely don’t think that is a coincidence to the timing of this announcement, I believe _they_ are Disneyland’s target audience upon reopening (which imho is Fall at the earliest). And I believe the new membership opportunities will roll out after that wave of demand is done.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> As far as reintroduce- DLR APs are donezo. Gone. Bye-bye. That sun ain’t rising again. “membership” is what they said they are looking at now. A fancy word like that and you know it’s gonna be more expensive and have my rules



And that’s perfectly fine. Being able to go to the parks on a consistent basis is whats most important. Will it be more expensive? Almost definitely. Is it going to be as expensive or as exclusive as something like Club 33? No. Will you be able to walk into the parks 365 days a year? Possibly not. But let’s be honest for a second. If you’re local to either WDW or DLR and able to go to the parks for however many years you’ve (general, not you specifically) been a passholder, who has gotten the better end of the deal, the customer, or Disney? There have been people that have gone to WDW parks in 2021 that well beyond pay for an entire years worth of an AP and then some. The fact that I can go down to Florida twice a year and the AP pays for itself is enough to know it’s a steal, even with the price increases. And that’s not including discounts for food/merch/rooms etc

I can only speak for myself, but if one of these “memberships” suddenly became let’s say $3,000 a year. If I were a local, I would pay that in a heartbeat.


----------



## SunnyBunny33

Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?


----------



## Krandor

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?



Nobody knows.  It is possible whatever new AP program is rolled out at DLR gets rolled out at WDW too when people renew.  Also possible DLR and WDW keep completely separate programs that are not the same at all.


----------



## Eric Smith

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?


Doubt it.  They’re letting people renew.  There aren’t nearly as many APs at Disney World relative to park capacity.


----------



## Jrb1979

Krandor said:


> Nobody knows.  It is possible whatever new AP program is rolled out at DLR gets rolled out at WDW too when people renew.  Also possible DLR and WDW keep completely separate programs that are not the same at all.


I could see it ends up working at DLR them bringing what ever they roll out to WDW. What I see happening is it being priced much higher then it is right now and more blackout dates. They already aren't keen on AP holders.


----------



## hertamaniac

xuxa777 said:


> The ironic part is there are some people that are traveling to get vaccinated and have a vacation. Anecdotal but I personally know a few Canadian snowbirds that flew down to Florida from Canada and got vaccinated.



Which pushed yearly and true Florida residents back in the line.


----------



## Krandor

Jrb1979 said:


> I could see it ends up working at DLR them bringing what ever they roll out to WDW. What I see happening is it being priced much higher then it is right now and more blackout dates. They already aren't keen on AP holders.



And with the membership comment could be that go to a monthly sub model vs a lump sum model though that does make it easier to get an AP when you don't have to pay $1K at once but $100/month though right now making it easier to give disney money might be a good thing for them.  It will be interesting to see how things go.


----------



## Mit88

Whatever it is they choose to do, I don’t imagine it’s going to be an absurd change that a majority of current passholders won’t do.


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> I really hope this doesn't come to FL
> 
> While I didn't move to Orlando because of Disney, it did play a tiny role, and it's been such a huge help with my mental health over the past 2.5 years. I'd be devastated if they got rid of it.  I can't afford to pay for tickets several times a year


I think this week’s attendance levels have reminded WDW demand is fluid. AP revenue helps level that out in the books. And the reservation system helps them block APs when they don’t want them.

DLR is just such a different beast. I’m sad to see APs go away but I get it. Despite the changes and price hikes that should have cut AP demand, I don’t think they found a happy AP v. Normal Guest level at any point in the last few years. The program needed to thrown out the window and revamped.

I feel like crying admitting that. Don’t think I’ll ever be able to afford whatever “membership” they dream up. I don’t currently hold an AP but I have a couple times in years past and it was awesome to go to the parks for like a summer trip + a holiday trip. Alas it is what it is, fewer trips will save me money for other adventures!


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR is just such a different beast. I’m sad to see APs go away but I get it. Despite the changes and price hikes that should have cut AP demand, I don’t think they found a happy AP v. Normal Guest level at any point in the last few years. The program needed to thrown out the window and revamped.
> 
> I feel like crying admitting that. Don’t think I’ll ever be able to afford whatever “membership” they dream up. I don’t currently hold an AP but I have a couple times in years past and it was awesome to go to the parks for like a summer trip + a holiday trip. Alas it is what it is, fewer trips will save me money for other adventures!



As a personal question I have to ask.  If the goal at DLR is to increase out of town guests is it possible we could see the return of rundisney to DLR?  I'm driving distance to WDW but went to DLR for Avengers and Star Wars races.  I still remember the signs going through DLR for "3rd shift custodial".


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> And with the membership comment could be that go to a monthly sub model vs a lump sum model though that does make it easier to get an AP when you don't have to pay $1K at once but $100/month though right now making it easier to give disney money might be a good thing for them.  It will be interesting to see how things go.


They already had that option. In fact monthly payments of the AP is what was rumored to have driven the masses to DLR AP purchases.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> As a personal question I have to ask.  If the goal at DLR is to increase out of town guests is it possible we could see the return of rundisney to DLR?  I'm driving distance to WDW but went to DLR for Avengers and Star Wars races.  I still remember the signs going through DLR for "3rd shift custodial".


I don’t think it’s out of the realm of possibilities logically... The construction of new lands of SWGE & Marvel will be done and the Eastern Gateway is deader than dead as is the 4th Hotel. Runs could bring in big money in off seasons and that revenue would be even more important with no or far fewer APs.

*I know little about the runs so I’m interested in others thoughts on this!*


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> They already had that option. In fact monthly payments of the AP is what was rumored to have driven the masses to DLR AP purchases.



Interesting.  I know six flags where I live has really been pushing subscription memberships vs annual passes since it gets them money every month.  They don't bill it as spreading out an AP over a year but you simply subscribe and pay $X/month.  Minimum 12 month commitment and after that can cancel anytime.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Krandor said:


> Interesting.  I know six flags where I live has really been pushing subscription memberships vs annual passes since it gets them money every month.  They don't bill it as spreading out an AP over a year but you simply subscribe and pay $X/month.  Minimum 12 month commitment and after that can cancel anytime.


Ah, DLR was still a one year commitment but you could opt to pay monthly. I think it was a rock and a hard place for Disney.
Rock- so many people could afford it
Hard place- so much money in the Mouse’s coffers, how could they say no to the revenue stream?

By the end stuff was so out of whack the best day to visit DLR was a major holiday like 4th of July. So many blocked APs it was said to have made that a quieter day than the days surrounding it. Balance was just not found. Hmm... maybe it will be a points type membership? Get X number of points per year and pay Y number of points each day you want to go to the park. Disney could adjust the point price depending on predicted popularity level of the day.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?


That’s the Q we all want an answer to.

I see a good sign and a bad sign
Bad- not allowing new purchases
Good- it was not hooked in with DLR’s announcement today


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s the Q we all want an answer to.
> 
> I see a good sign and a bad sign
> Bad- not allowing new purchases
> Good- it was not hooked in with DLR’s announcement today



While I do see them changing the structure to WDWs AP tiers eventually, if not in the near future, I don’t think not allowing new purchases really means much. The capacity keeps raising, but the AP Buckets are still filling up, even if it’s not everyday. And they also don’t feel they can provide enough for guests to offer them the pass, or at least that’s what they say. Imo if that’s how you feel, how do you explain selling single day tickets for the same price ? I think it’s more that they’re already filled with AP demand, and they also want to gain more revenue charging for single/multi day passes, especially for locals that are going often and would have paid much less for an AP than the amount they are on other tickets


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Ah, DLR was still a one year commitment but you could opt to pay monthly. I think it was a rock and a hard place for Disney.
> Rock- so many people could afford it
> Hard place- so much money in the Mouse’s coffers, how could they say no to the revenue stream?
> 
> By the end stuff was so out of whack the best day to visit DLR was a major holiday like 4th of July. So many blocked APs it was said to have made that a quieter day than the days surrounding it. Balance was just not found. Hmm... maybe it will be a points type membership? Get X number of points per year and pay Y number of points each day you want to go to the park. Disney could adjust the point price depending on predicted popularity level of the day.



Or they could do like WDW and keep resevations long term and have different buckets to pull from. 

There are lots of options on how they could go and it will be interesting to see what route they take.


----------



## kylenne

gottalovepluto said:


> Yeah but when they first open demand will be CRAZY for months. California has been so shut down for so long- look at Downtown Disney when they reopened that people ciricling in their cars for a couple hours hoping to get in. And let’s be real- Downtown Disney sucks. I’m terrified to think of what the line up will be for the actual parks!
> 
> “But you have to pay for the parks!” I know- BUT CA has a huge budget surplus despite COVID shutdowns, apparently because high income folks kept their jobs. I absolutely don’t think that is a coincidence to the timing of this announcement, I believe _they_ are Disneyland’s target audience upon reopening (which imho is Fall at the earliest). And I believe the new membership opportunities will roll out after that wave of demand is done.



We don’t actually disagree here. They 100% did it this way to avoid what happened in Tokyo. Same exact guest demographics in terms of way too many local AP holders vs. capacity even in non Covid restricted times, and too much pent up demand upon reopening . OLC tried a lottery system for AP holders to get into the park which was an unmitigated disaster—crashed site, very few people even able to get in, and in the end they were forced to cancel everyone’s APs to level the playing field. People were rightfully pissed too. It was a hot mess. 

Disney is just skipping to the last step with CA. They really had no choice, they couldn’t afford a disaster like that after the FL AP debacle and with no reopening in sight for the CA parks. Like I said, it sucks but way less so than what happened in Japan


----------



## kylenne

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?



I literally renewed my AP this past Sunday after taking the extension instead of a refund. Still being offered a free magic band even (which I was a little surprised about!).

You gotta understand DLR and WDW are entirely different beasts when it comes to guest demographics. WDW is a tourist’s resort whereas DLR is much more locals oriented. DLR has insanely high numbers of local APs relative to tourists going there. People just don’t travel to go to the CA parks like they do FL because they’re smaller and there’s less to do—nobody takes big week long vacations out there except hardcore Disney fans, it’s much more common to simply include a few days in Anaheim as part of a vacation in LA and the surrounds (sometimes Vegas). When I lived in the Phoenix area my roommates would drive there for the weekend. You get some international travelers from Asia and Australia but nowhere the numbers you see in FL like the UK contingent. So even in normal times DLR is much more reliant on locals. It’s a hangout spot for them even.

I would also suspect that even the AP demographics look a lot different. I know my roommates didn’t have them. That’s not to say that DLR doesn’t have out of state APs but I would think WDW has enough to be a significant minority. Literally everyone I talked to at BC on my last trip late 2019 were out of state APs like me who came down for the holiday weekend.

WDW APs won’t go away but I can easily see them being restructured somehow and I wouldn’t be mad if platinum got more perks and was differentiated more from the other tiers besides lack of blackout dates. Every other park’s AP program works that way and plat really ought to get more for the price...I’m not just saying that because I have one either. I still effectively have unlimited park access when I’m ready to get on planes again, but that’s only because I always stay on site.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Mit88 said:


> And that’s perfectly fine. Being able to go to the parks on a consistent basis is whats most important. Will it be more expensive? Almost definitely. Is it going to be as expensive or as exclusive as something like Club 33? No. Will you be able to walk into the parks 365 days a year? Possibly not. But let’s be honest for a second. If you’re local to either WDW or DLR and able to go to the parks for however many years you’ve (general, not you specifically) been a passholder, who has gotten the better end of the deal, the customer, or Disney? There have been people that have gone to WDW parks in 2021 that well beyond pay for an entire years worth of an AP and then some. The fact that I can go down to Florida twice a year and the AP pays for itself is enough to know it’s a steal, even with the price increases. And that’s not including discounts for food/merch/rooms etc
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but if one of these “memberships” suddenly became let’s say $3,000 a year. If I were a local, I would pay that in a heartbeat.



If you go regularly those annual passes are such a good deal.

Even if they change it to a monthly membership thing - if they charge $200/month, which works out to $2,400 a year, which is a lot more than now, but even with that, if you average 2 park days a month you are coming out ahead vs day tickets


----------



## MrsBooch

hereforthechurros said:


> OT, but after a few safe trips this fall/winter including to WDW and doing everything pretty close to right for 10 months my husband caught COVID during a visit to the ER last week and has given it to my son and I. Hoping it’s a mild case. Stay safe friends!



I will be praying for you guys - I hope it’s very mild


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

It’d be nice if platinum got more.  If you’re in state and willing to pay the higher price, great, but I’d suspect a majority of platinum holders are out of staters like us who only have that option.  We can’t just hop in to make a YouTube video or grab lunch.   We have to make hotel reservations and drive/fly down.  We should definitely at least get more than 3 park reservations!


----------



## karen4546

SunnyBunny33 said:


> Does this foreshadow Walt Disney World ending Passholders program next year? They’re not selling new ones.  Will APs not be able to renew next year?


They are not selling new ones at the moment, but they are renewing at the moment.  AND-they are letting those that canceled their passes during the shutdown to get new ones. They are also allowing those passholders that have children that turned 3 during the shutdown to purchase a pass for that child.

I know that perks with DVC membership are never guaranteed, and they make sure to point that out when buying.  But, they also make sure to mention said perk especially if you were already a Platinum passholder.  I know our guide told us the Gold Pass would be a good fit since we did not travel during the black out dates.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

I'll be making 3 trips within 1 year and am super salty I can't upgrade to an annual pass 

That said, as an out-of-stater the cost of a Platinum Pass was always hard to justify (even factoring in discounts we would usually break even at best, this year is a bit of an anomaly) but if they added more "perks" or a level that made sense for the way we do Disney I'd buy in a heartbeat. So patiently sitting and waiting to see what happens...


----------



## Brianstl

gottalovepluto said:


> That’s the Q we all want an answer to.
> 
> I see a good sign and a bad sign
> Bad- not allowing new purchases
> Good- it was not hooked in with DLR’s announcement today


I think they split the announcement so when they announce it for WDW it won’t be as big of deal because people have prepared themselves for it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FrankieWinthrop said:


> It’d be nice if platinum got more.  If you’re in state and willing to pay the higher price, great, but I’d suspect a majority of platinum holders are out of staters like us who only have that option.  We can’t just hop in to make a YouTube video or grab lunch.   We have to make hotel reservations and drive/fly down.  We should definitely at least get more than 3 park reservations!



Or increase the discounts - like platinum gets an extra 10% more off hotel rooms than other levels or something like that


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Or increase the discounts - like platinum gets an extra 10% more off hotel rooms than other levels or something like that



But then wouldn't Florida residents say what about us?  Of course, the position could be we're (FL) are paying less for the AP.  I guess I'm thinking the higher out-of-state passes are going to become more like a high-end Sam's Club membership.


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you go regularly those annual passes are such a good deal.
> 
> Even if they change it to a monthly membership thing - if they charge $200/month, which works out to $2,400 a year, which is a lot more than now, but even with that, if you average 2 park days a month you are coming out ahead vs day tickets



If they don’t do a D23 Disney Parks founders membership for 3 years at $120 like Disney+, I’m out


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Cheburashka said:


> What annoys me is paying several hundred dollars per night for a hotel room, then having a $30-ish daily parking fee tacked on, while a person who parks there just to eat at a resort restaurant (and maybe then secretly go off to a nearby park using my resort's superior location or monorail or skyliner transportation) doesn't have to pay anything.


ITs not just Disney!  Stay at any hotel close to Disney or Disney springs and there is a resort fee of at least $25 per day that includes parking


----------



## TwoMisfits

New "membership" for WDW will likely kick in for Oct 2021 start for the 50th...

If I was a betting person, no one will get 365 days of possible park entry on a pass again (for at least the next 3-5 years while they experiment)...


----------



## rteetz

TwoMisfits said:


> New "membership" for WDW will likely kick in for Oct 2021 start for the 50th...
> 
> If I was a betting person, no one will get 365 days of possible park entry on a pass again (for at least the next 3-5 years while they experiment)...


I don’t see this happening at WDW. WDW doesn’t have a passholder “problem” like DL.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I don’t see this happening at WDW. WDW doesn’t have a passholder “problem” like DL.



And the reservation system works just fine because there wasn’t that instant demand that completely filled the parks not allowing resort guests and single/multi day ticket guests in. I could see them making changes to the AP structure in WDW, but not what they’re doing in DL


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> And the reservation system works just fine because there wasn’t that instant demand that completely filled the parks not allowing resort guests and single/multi day ticket guests in. I could see them making changes to the AP structure in WDW, but not what they’re doing in DL


Exactly


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> But then wouldn't Florida residents say what about us?  Of course, the position could be we're (FL) are paying less for the AP.  I guess I'm thinking the higher out-of-state passes are going to become more like a high-end Sam's Club membership.



You can still get a Platinum Pass if in Florida right? you just have more options. So figure out what is best for you - more up front but more discounts, of less upfront and less discounts


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> New "membership" for WDW will likely kick in for Oct 2021 start for the 50th...
> 
> If I was a betting person, no one will get 365 days of possible park entry on a pass again (for at least the next 3-5 years while they experiment)...



Well, we already have tickets for October 2021 including for the 50th - really hope they don't make us pay something on top of what we already did just to access what we already bought 

I definitely could see adjustments to APs at WDW - starting with being more expensive and more variance to the tiers (e.g., number of park reservations you can make, something related to whatever happens to FPs, access to the Genie, etc) - but nothing as "drastic" as at DLR, just different demographics


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> You can still get a Platinum Pass if in Florida right? you just have more options. So figure out what is best for you - more up front but more discounts, of less upfront and less discounts



Right.  So if you opt for the higher discount option, you're effectively steered to use up those discounts to make the higher purchase worthwhile.  So now I'm thinking this may be like a DDP selection and not leaving discounts unused by the end of the AP.


----------



## yulilin3

I just renewed my ap Dec 30th, downgraded to select and now pay only $33 a month.  I can't park hop or get photopass included which oga fine with me, i actually have more days open for me to go than silver (which is more expensive) if they do change the look of the ap in the future i don't see them doing it until 2022 if they do it at all.  
I don't mind people paying more than me to have better benefits, actually I would hope that's the case


----------



## gottalovepluto

Apparently COVID testing is open at MCO. https://centracare.adventhealth.com/urgent-care/covid-19-testing-orlando-international-airport

$65, rapid antigen, no insurance accepted, anyone can make an appointment, closed Tues/Wed


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I think it’s a pretty big leap to suggest that whatever system they implement at Disneyland will be applied to WDW. We don’t even know what the system is yet. I understand why Disneyland APs are disappointed - many of these people have been APs for years and years and the thought of it being eliminated (in its current state) is sad. And also, cancelling the extended APs is just a reminder that there’s no visible end in sight for Disneyland’s closure. AP’s feelings of disappointment are valid.

Do I think WDW could adjust AP tiers? Yes, I do. I just don’t think it will be a carbon copy of whatever Disneyland does.

As has been discussed over and over Disneyland and WDW are just not really comparable. They are different in so many ways - number of local APs vs. domestic and international travelers, number of on site resort guests, space, capacity, etc.

I just really don’t see a cookie cutter AP solution being applied on both coasts. The Disneyland and WDW AP tiers have always been different and unique. Disneyland introduced the reasonably priced flex pass, (required reserving park time) a while back to try and lighten the AP load a bit. WDW didn’t ever need that (until park reservations were needed due to covid, of course.)

Disneyland is closed and they have an over abundance of APs and incredibly limited capacity for their demand. WDW is open and does not have (and has not ever had) the same AP “problem.”

I look at this like their two totally different FP systems. What works for one doesn’t necessarily work for both. Disneyland never saw FP+, WDW never saw MaxPass.

I think we really need to just wait for the details to come out before declaring there will be a huge change at WDW.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it’s a pretty big leap to suggest that whatever system they implement at Disneyland will be applied to WDW. We don’t even know what the system is yet. I understand why Disneyland APs are disappointed - many of these people have been APs for years and years and the thought of it being eliminated (in its current state) is sad. And also, cancelling the extended APs is just a reminder that there’s no visible end in sight for Disneyland’s closure. AP’s feelings of disappointment are valid.
> 
> Do I think WDW could adjust AP tiers? Yes, I do. I just don’t think it will be a carbon copy of whatever Disneyland does.
> 
> As has been discussed over and over Disneyland and WDW are just not really comparable. They are different in so many ways - number of local APs vs. domestic and international travelers, number of on site resort guests, space, capacity, etc.
> 
> I just really don’t see a cookie cutter AP solution being applied on both coasts. The Disneyland and WDW AP tiers have always been different and unique. Disneyland introduced the reasonably priced flex pass, (required reserving park time) a while back to try and lighten the AP load a bit. WDW didn’t ever need that (until park reservations were needed due to covid, of course.)
> 
> Disneyland is closed and they have an over abundance of APs and incredibly limited capacity for their demand. WDW is open and does not have (and has not ever had) the same AP “problem.”
> 
> I look at this like their two totally different FP systems. What works for one doesn’t necessarily work for both. Disneyland never saw FP+, WDW never saw MaxPass.
> 
> I think we really need to just wait for the details to come out before declaring there will be a huge change at WDW.



I thought of the difference in the FP programs  too. And other aspects of MyMagic+ that were kept to WDW. Dining plans I believe as well? Ticket structure also different I believe, in that multi days were capped at a shorter amount of time?

There’s a lot of precedent for fairly large differences between the two, and at this point we don’t even know what changes DLR is making. I agree with you I think it’s way too early to be worrying and by extension working each other up over imagined changes at WDW.


----------



## leahgoogle

MrsBooch said:


> I will be praying for you guys - I hope it’s very mild ❤



Hoping for a mild case!! What worked for us was vitamin D, zinc, quercetin, and vitamin C. Symptoms were like a sinus cold with loss of smell. Much less intense than influenza.


----------



## karen4546

leahgoogle said:


> Hoping for a mild case!! What worked for us was vitamin D, zinc, quercetin, and vitamin C. Symptoms were like a sinus cold with loss of smell. Much less intense than influenza.



feel better


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> I thought of the difference in the FP programs  too. And other aspects of MyMagic+ that were kept to WDW. Dining plans I believe as well? Ticket structure also different I believe, in that multi days were capped at a shorter amount of time?
> 
> There’s a lot of precedent for fairly large differences between the two, and at this point we don’t even know what changes DLR is making. I agree with you I think it’s way too early to be worrying and by extension working each other up over imagined changes at WDW.



To be blunt I think this is people who are salty about DME ending leaping to wild, worst assumptions possible because they're already upset

There's absolutely no reason to think WDW will implement a similar AP membership system but if you're already angry and in the mindset of DISNEY JUST WANTS OUR MONEY and don't understand the differences between the resorts then...

Like folk need to calm down lol


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> If you go regularly those annual passes are such a good deal.
> 
> Even if they change it to a monthly membership thing - if they charge $200/month, which works out to $2,400 a year, which is a lot more than now, but even with that, if you average 2 park days a month you are coming out ahead vs day tickets


I think you are thinking way too low on the cost they are going to charge for this membership.  I think if you want an idea of what they are going to charge per month
look at the value they put on the 10 day park hopping ticket at $600+ and apply around a third off that price.  I think we are talking around $400 a month for a year long commitment for something similar to the current platinum pass, maybe more.  I do think this would include some heavier discount than we currently see on hotels, food and merch to reward those members that spend money at the parks and resorts.  I think the discounts could end up getting the cost down to something close to the current level cost for a platinum pass for people that spend at WDW.

I think they will offer something at the $200 dollar per month range, but when you get below that top level I think we will be looking at limits on how many days per month the members are allowed in the parks. Something like 8 days total with a further limit placed on weekend days and a strait blackout for other days.  They would probably add a feature that if you have a resort stay during a 30 day window that extra days of admission would be added to match the resort stay for that 30 period during non blackout time.  I think this would, also, include some kind of discounts that are better than those currently offered for spending money in the parks and at the resorts, but those discount would drop at each level you go down.

I assume we will see some kind of discounted membership levels for blue card DVC holders to be somewhat similar to the current gold annual pass and maybe even some form of membership level included for a year for people buying direct DVC points at certain point levels.  That would help explain the aggressive price increases we are currently seeing with DVC direct points.

A system like that would leave people that spend money at the parks, spend at the resorts and buy DVC direct points feel like they are being rewarded and feel like they are part of this special club that gets all these deals while they end spending more money than they would have before.  It would allow Disney to hold back some on regular admission price increases which have only resulted in more crowded parks as people have bought annual passes to somewhat avoid those price increases and then justified their annual pass purchases by spending more days in the parks than they would have otherwise.  Those ticket price increases lead to Disney being labeled elitist and even though Disney knows all too well that at stay at their resorts and parks has become less and less accessible to the masses, holding the line on regular ticket prices for a while can make it look like they care about Joe Six Pack by not gouging the family that wants to go to WDW once a year to generate new revenue. They can then use their new membership system to increase revenue while reducing park crowding.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rpb718

kylenne said:


> To be blunt I think this is people who are salty about DME ending leaping to wild, worst assumptions possible because they're already upset
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to think WDW will implement a similar AP membership system but if you're already angry and in the mindset of DISNEY JUST WANTS OUR MONEY and don't understand the differences between the resorts then...
> 
> Like folk need to calm down lol



Actually, I'm not seeing folks really worked up about a possible WDW AP change here unless there's a different thread or something outside of the DIS being referred to.

As I mentioned early on, it's like we are getting what amounts to whatever WDW had planned for some point in the future thrown at us now.  If TWDC believes the future of APs at WDW is to keep it the same and just increase prices every year, then that is what will happen once APs go back on sale for those that wish to buy in.  If the future of APs at WDW includes making changes to it, we may find out at some point "soon".  We don't know yet when APs go back on sale for those that don't currently have them.  We also don't know if WDW has planned changes for APs - either short or long term.  There's nothing to be angry about on the WDW side.  And yes, there will be changes made for DLR - but these are unknown.    Speculation is fine - but no one should take speculation as fact.


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> View attachment 550297



The implementation to this is going to be interesting.

I'd think guest attendance to F! would require a park or an "additional experience reservation" of some kind to control the demand, especially with PH in effect.

Otherwise, the other way to spread out guests is to add another nighttime spectacular at the same time.  EF last stand?


----------



## yulilin3

mattpeto said:


> The implementation to this is going to be interesting.
> 
> I'd think guest attendance to F! would require a park or an "additional experience reservation" of some kind to control the demand, especially with PH in effect.
> 
> Otherwise, the other way to spread out guests is to add another nighttime spectacular at the same time.  EF last stand?


A fp with a specific time to enter would be helpful (7pm to 7:15) that way not everyone is walking up at the same time.  Loading and leaving is simple enough if people listen to directions. So.... it won't be simple at all


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> A fp with a specific time to enter would be helpful (7pm to 7:15) that way not everyone is walking up at the same time.  Loading and leaving is simple enough if people listen to directions. So.... it won't be simple at all



I can't see this as a once a night occurrence.   When would the line start to get in because capacity is going to be capped?   I have to figure a total F! rework and that it would happen multiple times during the day just to avoid being the first/only nighttime-related item to open.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> I can't see this as a once a night occurrence.   When would the line start to get in because capacity is going to be capped?   I have to figure a total F! rework and that it would happen multiple times during the day just to avoid being the first/only nighttime-related item to open.


Remember that the park will be at restricted capacity already.  If they cut theater capacity in half that would be around 3400.
They could do 2 shows a night but these are expensive so i don't see it happening. 
I think reserved seating in the form of a fp or vq would be the best option. With a specific time to enter it would alleviate congestion
Maybe they could also restrict it for those with a dhs park reservation like they do for rise


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Remember that the park will be at restricted capacity already.  If they cut theater capacity in half that would be around 3400.
> They could do 2 shows a night but these are expensive so i don't see it happening.
> I think reserved seating in the form of a fp or vq would be the best option. With a specific time to enter it would alleviate congestion



Or BG?

ETA: Actually I think 50% theater capacity is overly generous.


----------



## yulilin3

rpb718 said:


> Or BG?


Wiel yeah that's what i meant by vq


----------



## kylenne

rpb718 said:


> Actually, I'm not seeing folks really worked up about a possible WDW AP change here unless there's a different thread or something outside of the DIS being referred to.
> 
> As I mentioned early on, it's like we are getting what amounts to whatever WDW had planned for some point in the future thrown at us now.  If TWDC believes the future of APs at WDW is to keep it the same and just increase prices every year, then that is what will happen once APs go back on sale for those that wish to buy in.  If the future of APs at WDW includes making changes to it, we may find out at some point "soon".  We don't know yet when APs go back on sale for those that don't currently have them.  We also don't know if WDW has planned changes for APs - either short or long term.  There's nothing to be angry about on the WDW side.  And yes, there will be changes made for DLR - but these are unknown.    Speculation is fine - but no one should take speculation as fact.



Andyman hinted about AP changes coming to WDW a while back which is what I think some of us are referring to in this thread (at least, me)

FWIW APs are being sold to very specific folks right now, basically people who had them previously and then cancelled and kids who will turn 3. Interestingly when you go to renew one they have a giant disclaimer about park reservations being limited

I agree it's definitely way too early to freak out but a lot of people are elsewhere


----------



## AvidDisReader

I guess I am in the minority in thinking DL will open sooner than later.   With new administration in DC, I can see a better co operation between Ca Gov and DC to get things opened up, not just for Disney but all businesses.   I am sure Capacity will be restricted, have no clue or prediction on what it will be.  Anything will be a great relief to not only the Execs, but the CMs who will finally be able to get back to work.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350067228901781511


----------



## kylenne

butterscotchcollins said:


> I'll be making 3 trips within 1 year and am super salty I can't upgrade to an annual pass
> 
> That said, as an out-of-stater the cost of a Platinum Pass was always hard to justify (even factoring in discounts we would usually break even at best, this year is a bit of an anomaly) but if they added more "perks" or a level that made sense for the way we do Disney I'd buy in a heartbeat. So patiently sitting and waiting to see what happens...



I was lucky in that I broke even on mine in 2019 even though our big 2020 trip was postponed until this year, due to the room discounts I got on the 2 trips I took that year. If you stay at Deluxes it's significant. If staying in cheaper categories or offsite it's a lot harder to justify imo.

I chose to renew mine instead of canceling. Maybe it was foolish but I really needed something to look forward to. Even if we just end up taking the 1 trip this year, that's 2 weeks in Deluxe resorts at a substantial savings that will pay for the pass itself even before merch discounts. But I really wish they would add more perks.


----------



## tink2424

Mit88 said:


> If what was said in the other thread was true;
> 
> Disneyland’s capacity is ~10% of the number of Disneyland Passholders could 100% be the reason for this change.
> 
> Even if DL reopens this summer, I seriously doubt they reopen at 100% regardless of the state of the virus/vaccine. Let’s say they start at 25% capacity. That’s about 30,000 guests allowed into BOTH DCA and DL in total. And if that 10% stat is to be believed that would mean there are close to 1 million DL APs. Let’s just say only 25% of that number are 1, local and able to go to DL on a whim and 2, willing to go right when they open the doors back up. That’s a couple hundred thousand APs scratching and clawing for ~30k spots every day between 2 parks.  And that’s not including non APs that want to buy tickets and go when they reopen. WDW did not, and does not have that issue. The demand has always been higher for guests to return to DL when they reopen. There Is no way around that being a complete and utter disaster for at least the first couple of months.
> 
> So here we are, you put everyone on an even playing field to make reservations. You get money on individual day tickets. Guests get to be back in Disneyland and when the capacity is back to normal, then you reintroduce APs in whatever tiered system they have planned


I know I'm late to commenting about this and I agree that your response makes total sense but again it goes back to messaging.  If this is the reason for the change then say it.  "Due to COVID when the parks reopen we know we won't have capacity for our APs and rather than take money for a pass you can't use we will refund all now and when park operations return to normal we will start to sell them again."

But they aren't saying that and they will definitely use this opportunity to have guests pay more and get less.  If I was a Disneyland AP holder I would be pissed too...


----------



## jayishistory

Checking the calendar for our upcoming trip at the end of the month, and the Magic Kingdom is staying open on weekends until 9:00pm.  Any chance this means they might bring back fireworks sooner than later?


----------



## rteetz

jayishistory said:


> Checking the calendar for our upcoming trip at the end of the month, and the Magic Kingdom is staying open on weekends until 9:00pm.  Any chance this means they might bring back fireworks sooner than later?


No, they have had 9PM closings during the covid period (over the holiday time) and they didn’t have fireworks so I wouldn’t read anything into that. Disney is a not nearing a return to fireworks just yet.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

AvidDisReader said:


> I guess I am in the minority in thinking DL will open sooner than later.   With new administration in DC, I can see a better co operation between Ca Gov and DC to get things opened up, not just for Disney but all businesses.   I am sure Capacity will be restricted, have no clue or prediction on what it will be.  Anything will be a great relief to not only the Execs, but the CMs who will finally be able to get back to work.



Not to get political but I don't see the correlation.  CA can do what it wants, and if anything the new admin leans the other way for opening things up.  But I hope DL opens soon too, but I have my doubts.  My DH and I will be at a wedding in Anaheim in July (if it doesn't get cancelled or postponed again) and I was really hoping to go to DLR then but I just don't think it will happen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not to get political but I don't see the correlation.  CA can do what it wants, and if anything the new admin leans the other way for opening things up.  But I hope DL opens soon too, but I have my doubts.  My DH and I will be at a wedding in Anaheim in July (if it doesn't get cancelled or postponed again) and I was really hoping to go to DLR then but I just don't think it will happen.



call me crazily optimistic (I know, not really my "thing" of late) but I could definitely see Disneyland being open in July - with significant restrictions most likely.  Probably not a lot before then, but I think you can still hold out hope


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> call me crazily optimistic (I know, not really my "thing" of late) but I could definitely see Disneyland being open in July - with significant restrictions most likely.  Probably not a lot before then, but I think you can still hold out hope



Theme park reopenings are built on hope.

July 4th is within the realm of possibility in my opinion.


----------



## AvidDisReader

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not to get political but I don't see the correlation.  CA can do what it wants, and if anything the new admin leans the other way for opening things up.  But I hope DL opens soon too, but I have my doubts.  My DH and I will be at a wedding in Anaheim in July (if it doesn't get cancelled or postponed again) and I was really hoping to go to DLR then but I just don't think it will happen.


This is not meant to be political.  When you have the Federal Govt and State Govt working hand in hand, it is amazing what can be done.   Like since Ca has the largest population in the union and since it has that largest number of COVID cases, the Feds make sure they get the Vaccine in larger quantities and as fast as possible.  So yes, I am a supreme optimist that we will now see co operation and faster recovery in the great state of California. Looking forward to visiting DL in the near future, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one prediction I make that will actually come to pass.


----------



## rpb718

AvidDisReader said:


> This is not meant to be political.  When you have the Federal Govt and State Govt working hand in hand, it is amazing what can be done.   Like since Ca has the largest population in the union and since it has that largest number of COVID cases, the Feds make sure they get the Vaccine in larger quantities and as fast as possible.  So yes, I am a supreme optimist that we will now see co operation and faster recovery in the great state of California. Looking forward to visiting DL in the near future, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one prediction I make that will actually come to pass.



Also not being political, but penalizing lower population states in favor of larger population states won't go well any way you slice it.  Each state gets a percentage based on their population regardless of the state's stand on promoting CDC guidelines and/or the general population of that state following said guidelines.  That's the only fair way.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

hertamaniac said:


> Theme park reopenings are built on hope.
> 
> July 4th is within the realm of possibility in my opinion.



For the record I need it to be open July 1st and 2nd so fingers crossed


----------



## figmentfinesse

jayishistory said:


> Checking the calendar for our upcoming trip at the end of the month, and the Magic Kingdom is staying open on weekends until 9:00pm.  Any chance this means they might bring back fireworks sooner than later?



You know what's weird? Saturday the 23rd- 9pm. Sunday the 24th- 7pm. Saturday the 30th, 8 pm. Sunday the 31st- 9 pm. What gives, especially with that last one lol?


----------



## Mit88

tink2424 said:


> I know I'm late to commenting about this and I agree that your response makes total sense but again it goes back to messaging.  If this is the reason for the change then say it.  "Due to COVID when the parks reopen we know we won't have capacity for our APs and rather than take money for a pass you can't use we will refund all now and when park operations return to normal we will start to sell them again."
> 
> But they aren't saying that and they will definitely use this opportunity to have guests pay more and get less.  If I was a Disneyland AP holder I would be pissed too...



Im not saying AP holders should be happy, they should be pissed. But this ends up being two-fold. Theyve Wanted to change the AP tiers for a long time, and this is their opportunity. There’s no denying that an AP to Disney, or Universal or any park is an absolute steal for the guest. They made it extremely accessible with payment plans. As we can see, there’s a big issue when it comes to Capacity vs Amount of Passholders. They will sell APs, or “Memberships” when capacity is back to normal, but it’s just going to be different, and very likely to be more expensive. There’s been a lot of money left on the table for Disney this year having DLR closed. I know it’s against the rules to cry poverty for a corporate Juggernaut like Disney, but they need to make up for what they lost from those parks this year, and it’s going to take a long time, not just until things are back to normal.


----------



## Disney Bobby

AvidDisReader said:


> I guess I am in the minority in thinking DL will open sooner than later.   With new administration in DC, I can see a better co operation between Ca Gov and DC to get things opened up, not just for Disney but all businesses.   I am sure Capacity will be restricted, have no clue or prediction on what it will be.  Anything will be a great relief to not only the Execs, but the CMs who will finally be able to get back to work.



DC was doing everything they could to get places like Cali to open back up.  Place like Cali refused, yet still ended up with virus issues just the same if not worse than other areas.  Those decisions were 100% on the leaders in those states.


----------



## Mit88

Disney Bobby said:


> DC was doing everything they could to get places like Cali to open back up.  Place like Cali refused, yet still ended up with virus issues just the same if not worse than other areas.  Those decisions were 100% on the leaders in those states.



Youre right. But they also tried to do the same to NY the last 9 months and NOW is when they’re deciding to stretch the reopening in NY to include events with fans/spectators. So I do think the new regime will have an impact on where the country goes going forward. Whether or not California obliges the way NY is will be another story.


----------



## hertamaniac

TPAS poster just shared a link from TB Times saying WDW AP going away.  I don't believe it.  I know they have stopped new sales for the time being, but not going away permanently.


----------



## Krandor

hertamaniac said:


> TPAS poster just shared a link from TB Times saying WDW AP going away.  I don't believe it.  I know they have stopped new sales for the time being, but not going away permanently.



I read the TB Times article and it doesn't say that. Simply says california is going away and you can't buy new AP in WDW right now so encouraging people not to let it lapse. 

Nothing new there.


----------



## mattpeto

TheMaxRebo said:


> call me crazily optimistic (I know, not really my "thing" of late) but I could definitely see Disneyland being open in July - with significant restrictions most likely.  Probably not a lot before then, but I think you can still hold out hope





mattpeto said:


> The implementation to this is going to be interesting.
> 
> I'd think guest attendance to F! would require a park or an "additional experience reservation" of some kind to control the demand, especially with PH in effect.
> 
> Otherwise, the other way to spread out guests is to add another nighttime spectacular at the same time.  EF last stand?



Quoting myself earlier, this is semi-confirmation from the source at another forum:


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> I think you are thinking way too low on the cost they are going to charge for this membership.  I think if you want an idea of what they are going to charge per month
> look at the value they put on the 10 day park hopping ticket at $600+ and apply around a third off that price.  I think we are talking around $400 a month for a year long commitment for something similar to the current platinum pass, maybe more.  I do think this would include some heavier discount than we currently see on hotels, food and merch to reward those members that spend money at the parks and resorts.  I think the discounts could end up getting the cost down to something close to the current level cost for a platinum pass for people that spend at WDW.
> 
> I think they will offer something at the $200 dollar per month range, but when you get below that top level I think we will be looking at limits on how many days per month the members are allowed in the parks. Something like 8 days total with a further limit placed on weekend days and a strait blackout for other days.  They would probably add a feature that if you have a resort stay during a 30 day window that extra days of admission would be added to match the resort stay for that 30 period during non blackout time.  I think this would, also, include some kind of discounts that are better than those currently offered for spending money in the parks and at the resorts, but those discount would drop at each level you go down.
> 
> I assume we will see some kind of discounted membership levels for blue card DVC holders to be somewhat similar to the current gold annual pass and maybe even some form of membership level included for a year for people buying direct DVC points at certain point levels.  That would help explain the aggressive price increases we are currently seeing with DVC direct points.
> 
> A system like that would leave people that spend money at the parks, spend at the resorts and buy DVC direct points feel like they are being rewarded and feel like they are part of this special club that gets all these deals while they end spending more money than they would have before.  It would allow Disney to hold back some on regular admission price increases which have only resulted in more crowded parks as people have bought annual passes to somewhat avoid those price increases and then justified their annual pass purchases by spending more days in the parks than they would have otherwise.  Those ticket price increases lead to Disney being labeled elitist and even though Disney knows all too well that at stay at their resorts and parks has become less and less accessible to the masses, holding the line on regular ticket prices for a while can make it look like they care about Joe Six Pack by not gouging the family that wants to go to WDW once a year to generate new revenue. They can then use their new membership system to increase revenue while reducing park crowding.


I think you're diving way too deep in to something that we have no idea about yet. I mean, all they did was stop DL APs and say something new is coming, I mean, going down this road is just leading to a dead end IMO. We know absolutely zero about what they have in mind, they might not even know 100% yet, and I don't think we'll know for a while. I mean, this is "Disney soon", worrying about it now is too much when there is so much else going on and we don't even know when DL is reopening anyway.


----------



## Eeyore daily

https://www.tampabay.com/life-cultu...y-stops-selling-new-annual-passes-in-florida/
This is the article but it's already information most people already knew... They're slow at reporting Disney news.


----------



## Sarahslay

jayishistory said:


> Checking the calendar for our upcoming trip at the end of the month, and the Magic Kingdom is staying open on weekends until 9:00pm.  Any chance this means they might bring back fireworks sooner than later?


Just means they're expecting more people on the weekends and want to spread out the crowd a bit more, the more crowded it looks like it's going to be (and weekends are) the later the parks are open. It's the one reason I don't like seeing hours expanded over my trip dates right now.


----------



## rteetz

Hours changing again 

https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...ing-weeks-magic-kingdom-collects-lions-share/


----------



## hertamaniac

Eeyore daily said:


> https://www.tampabay.com/life-cultu...y-stops-selling-new-annual-passes-in-florida/
> This is the article but it's already information most people already knew... They're slow at reporting Disney news.



Yeah and it appears that post was removed from the forum. I knew it wasn't accurate as titled.


----------



## hertamaniac

A Disney team visited Orange County Convention Center today to observe vaccination protocols/procedures.  Local television reported they are likely preparing for a closed pod distribution onsite at WDW.


----------



## Jessica Geisler

We are travel soul mates. I have my household bubble and my Disney bubble. The kids also come with me and we make my husband live in the basement when we get back since he is an essential worker in our family business that supplies an essential industry (but he is not customer facing, only to his 2 direct reports.) 



figmentfinesse said:


> Perhaps I am fooling myself but I consider the way I do pandemic Disney pretty safe. I drive, I wear a KN95, and I don't eat inside anywhere but my hotel room. This whole pandemic besides my one trip to Disney (another in a week) I stay at home and do not see anyone outside my household, and work 100% virtually. I quarantine from the rest of my household when I get home and I get tested twice in those 14 days.  I definitely see a lot of people who don't care about covid going to Disney, but I'm sure there are plenty others like me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> A Disney team visited Orange County Convention Center today to observe vaccination protocols/procedures.  Local television reported they are likely preparing for a closed pod distribution onsite at WDW.



Once again I wish that WDW and DLR weren't both in/near and Arrange County


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Once again I wish that WDW and DLR weren't both in/near and Arrange County


At least in Anaheim that one is the Anaheim convention center so it’s easier to decipher


----------



## Mit88

Wait, so the Disney team came up here to NY to the Orange County Convention Center to check out vaccine stuff? Seems odd they’d travel so far. Wonder if they’re checking out the new LegoLand while they’re here


----------



## Cheburashka

Chris Ehlers said:


> ITs not just Disney!  Stay at any hotel close to Disney or Disney springs and there is a resort fee of at least $25 per day that includes parking


The first part of my sentence said, "paying several hundred dollars for a Disney resort", and no, the nearby resorts don't cost nearly as much.  The only exception is Four Seasons Orlando, which is in a completely different league from the other resorts in the Disney area.


----------



## osufeth24

Wonder how bonkers the line is for Gideons at DS is already


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder how bonkers the line is for Gideons at DS is already


I'm giving it about a month to go. The closure was in fact a covid situation where several employees caught it. So i'm giving it 30 days of continuous operation.


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Wonder how bonkers the line is for Gideons at DS is already


Well there was a long line just to get into the parking garage...


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I'm giving it about a month to go. The closure was in fact a covid situation where several employees caught it. So i'm giving it 30 days of continuous operation.



That was what I figured. Their excuses didn't add up


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> That was what I figured. Their excuses didn't add up


Though they weren’t closed for 14 days. 12 I believe. If I was there today I would’ve went.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350450957063221251


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Though they weren’t closed for 14 days. 12 I believe. If I was there today I would’ve went.


I would have gone myself as well if I wasn't at work.


----------



## osufeth24

They just posted their VQ is now a 7 hour wait


----------



## TheMaxRebo

now an 8 hour wait at Gideons ... people really love something new/be there on opening day .... throw in free merch and lines get crazy

Shouldnt' be surprised - a Popeyes opened near me and the line was wrapped around the buiding and out of the plaza and down the road


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350459877894848513


----------



## Mit88

TheMaxRebo said:


> now an 8 hour wait at Gideons ... *people really love something new/be there on opening day* .... throw in free merch and lines get crazy
> 
> Shouldnt' be surprised - a Popeyes opened near me and the line was wrapped around the buiding and out of the plaza and down the road
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350459877894848513



https://www.nydailynews.com/news/na...0201121-fqszqi4ktfdrlpmlt6qep4vw5u-story.html


----------



## Flamingeaux

I see they have longer park  hours up until 2/6.  When do you think they will release any updated hours for 2/7 and later?  We get there 2/7 and it would be nice to have longer hours available.  tia


----------



## skeeter31

Flamingeaux said:


> I see they have longer park  hours up until 2/6.  When do you think they will release any updated hours for 2/7 and later?  We get there 2/7 and it would be nice to have longer hours available.  tia


It’s usually a few weeks in advance that they extend the hours. Probably end of next week, beginning of the following week they’ll release the next batch of extensions.


----------



## osufeth24

And now they are no longer accepting people into the VQ has it's a 11 hour wait


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> And now they are no longer accepting people into the VQ has it's a 11 hour wait


Nuts, especially all those locals who can just go to downtown Orlando.


----------



## Disneylover99

osufeth24 said:


> And now they are no longer accepting people into the VQ has it's a 11 hour wait


For a cookie.


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Nuts, especially all those locals who can just go to downtown Orlando.



But they don't have all that free swag!

Also, It's a toss up whether to wait in a long VQ or drive to downtown lol.  I really really hate driving through there


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> But they don't have all that free swag!
> 
> Also, It's a toss up whether to wait in a long VQ or drive to downtown lol.  I really really hate driving through there


Ditto


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> But they don't have all that free swag!
> 
> Also, It's a toss up whether to wait in a long VQ or drive to downtown lol.  I really really hate driving through there



Pick up a couple extra dozen and then come back and resell to people in line


----------



## rteetz

Gideon’s now quoting 12 hours


----------



## Jrb1979

rteetz said:


> Gideon’s now quoting 12 hours


Have to laugh. 12 hours for over priced cookies.


----------



## rteetz

Jrb1979 said:


> Have to laugh. 12 hours for over priced cookies.


I would’ve went this morning


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> Have to laugh. 12 hours for over priced cookies.


Have you ever had them?


----------



## hereforthechurros

what are they giving away that’s causing people to go so nuts?


----------



## Pyotr

osufeth24 said:


> And now they are no longer accepting people into the VQ has it's a 11 hour wait


No cookie is worth a 11 hour wait...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> what are they giving away that’s causing people to go so nuts?



Free mech - I know there is a poster, not sure what else.  Plus some special flavors just for today I heard


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> No cookie is worth a 11 hour wait...



Well, if VQ and you can leave and come back not nearly as bad as just standing in physical line


----------



## Helvetica

I saw pictures of the store and the theming looks really nice. The cookies looked a little suspect, all toppings, no cookie. I don’t get it, but I hope people who like this sort of thing have fun.

According to my diet app, they’re 800 calories per cookie. So that’s more than half of what I can eat in a day.


----------



## princesscinderella

Pyotr said:


> No cookie is worth a 11 hour wait...


I agree totally!  Glad I didn’t plan to go to DS today.  We have wine bar George reservations for lunch tomorrow it should be interesting watching out the window or from the balcony all the crowds streaming in and out of there tomorrow.  They offer nothing gluten free so my family will not know the amazing experience of a Gideon’s cookie.  If only Port Orleans will open back up so we can enjoy their GF beignets.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Helvetica said:


> I saw pictures of the store and the theming looks really nice. The cookies looked a little suspect, all toppings, no cookie. I don’t get it, but I hope people who like this sort of thing have fun.
> 
> According to my diet app, they’re 800 calories per cookie. So that’s more than half of what I can eat in a day.



That app must be incorrect, calories are not a thing in Disney. I refuse to accept this.


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> That app must be incorrect, calories are not a thing in Disney. I refuse to accept this.



The heat and humidity in Florida burn all of these calories. No sense in counting calories. Don’t look into that science, just trust me


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone remember when EWP is now?


----------



## Devil13

Actually love that there's some positive Disney-related buzz. 

You won't get Tron, or Guardians or Magic Hours or Annual Passes or Magical Express but at least you get cookies.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone remember what EWP is now?


What or when?


----------



## LSUmiss

yulilin3 said:


> What or when?


Lol when sorry.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Devil13 said:


> Actually love that there's some positive Disney-related buzz.
> 
> You won't get Tron, or Guardians or Magic Hours or Annual Passes or Magical Express but at least you get cookies.



Or at least "the opportunity to wait in line to pay money for a cookie"


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> No cookie is worth a 11 hour wait...


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Lol when sorry.


----------



## osufeth24

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKHfzMLHGEk/

Looks like a good amount of cookie to me


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKHfzMLHGEk/
> 
> Looks like a good amount of cookie to me


Now that I’m drooling...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKHfzMLHGEk/
> 
> Looks like a good amount of cookie to me



yeha, they are each almost 1/2 pound and full of and covered with toppings.  For $5, for Disney, that is one of the better deals out there


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

My magic bands that shipped on 12/31 showed up today.  16 days to go 45 miles west of orlando, via Georgia lol


----------



## Carol Jackson

45 minute wait for Carousel of Progress at MK today. Yikes!


----------



## Krandor

Carol Jackson said:


> 45 minute wait for Carousel of Progress at MK today. Yikes!



Quoted time or actual time?  I just came back and found quoted times to be WAY off.


----------



## Carol Jackson

Krandor said:


> Quoted time or actual time?  I just came back and found quoted times to be WAY off.


Whe I rode it today quoted time was 20 and I got on in 15. When I exited 45 quoted and line looked pretty long. They actually ran out of queue space.


----------



## Krandor

Carol Jackson said:


> 45 minute wait for Carousel of Progress at MK today. Yikes!



CoA is only 20 so all is good.


----------



## Mango7100

hereforthechurros said:


> what are they giving away that’s causing people to go so nuts?


A COViD vaccine with every cookie purchase


----------



## hereforthechurros

Krandor said:


> Quoted time or actual time?  I just came back and found quoted times to be WAY off.


Holiday weekend crowds now though.


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> Holiday weekend crowds now though.



True.  Forgot about that.  Does change the equation some.


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> yeha, they are each almost 1/2 pound and full of and covered with toppings.  For $5, for Disney, that is one of the better deals out there


$5?  That’s not bad at all.


----------



## disneyfan150

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> My magic bands that shipped on 12/31 showed up today.  16 days to go 45 miles west of orlando, via Georgia lol


I got mine today, too! Mine were shipped on the 8th - I think.


----------



## NashvilleMama

osufeth24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKHfzMLHGEk/
> 
> Looks like a good amount of cookie to me


I didn't at all understand the hype but omg, those look GOOD.


----------



## fatmanatee

osufeth24 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKHfzMLHGEk/
> 
> Looks like a good amount of cookie to me


I am very nervous about how she's able to handle that cookie stack without dropping it but she's obv a pro at this.


----------



## ryanpatricksmom

So, I was at Disney Springs at 9am for my reservation at Homecomin'.  I had already picked up some cake and a pb cold brew at Gideon's on Thursday night, so I pre-ordered cookies for this morning at the other location. Today was our drive home day, so we left DS, drove to East End Market, picked up our cookies, and drove all the way home to SC before my return time to even stand in the line would have arrived.   ETA, they don't have the drinks at East End.


----------



## yulilin3

well I have a bit of news.
We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms 
The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion


----------



## skeeter31

yulilin3 said:


> well I have a bit of news.
> We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms
> The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion


Nice! Will be cool to at least get into the new area a bit. Plus, those Morocco restrooms definitely need a refurb. Some of the worst on property.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> well I have a bit of news.
> We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms
> The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion



Probably best to wait until the 19th - all the vloggers will need to get their photos on the 18th


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> well I have a bit of news.
> We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms
> The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion


Yep it was said this would be the first part to open of the expansion.


----------



## The Pho

yulilin3 said:


> well I have a bit of news.
> We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms
> The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion


These phased openings are getting out of hand.

And still people will be lining up at 2am to be first to go.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> well I have a bit of news.
> We all are awating the opening to the France expansion. On Jan 18th will we be able to go on the Rat ride? no. maybe eat some crepes in the new Creperie? no. We will be able to go potty in the new restrooms
> The Morocco restrooms will be closing for a refurb that will last through the spring so they are opening the restrooms in the France expansion


Who said Disney doesn’t give us anything!


----------



## brockash

skeeter31 said:


> Nice! Will be cool to at least get into the new area a bit. Plus, those Morocco restrooms definitely need a refurb. Some of the worst on property.


I mean...I think the fact that we're excited and think it's pretty cool just to be able to use new restrooms in an area with an attraction that was supposed to open 7-8 months ago is just so the reason that Disney can do whatever they want.  Don't get me wrong I'm not saying anything personal against you etc....I'm unfortunately basically in the same boat...but it's just so insane.  Literally we're excited about the restrooms of an area that's basically been done and pretty much ready for months, yet they refuse to open.  I know, I know, there was a pandemic...but they could've opened this months ago...along with shows, fireworks etc...but hey why bother when we can just give them restrooms and make them feel lucky to be the first to experience them.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

The Pho said:


> These phased openings are getting out of hand.
> 
> And still people will be lining up at 2am to be first to go.



Pun intended?


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Probably best to wait until the 19th - all the vloggers will need to get their photos on the 18th



Maybe they'll have a soft opening tomorrow?

I'll just see myself out...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

skeeter31 said:


> Nice! Will be cool to at least get into the new area a bit. Plus, those Morocco restrooms definitely need a refurb. Some of the worst on property.



Yes. Thank goodness they’re refreshing the Morocco restrooms and not delaying that. Last February while we were waiting for Epcot Forever to start I took the kids in there to go. Really bad condition. Worst I’d seen - with a 5 year old and newly potty trained 3 year old on our last trip we toured quite a few restrooms. These desperately need an update.


----------



## Poohbear538

As someone who went to Gideons yesterday for the grand opening, and this is the first time in my 47 years I have ever done something like that, I would not have gone had it not been for the virtual queue. Them deciding to do that was the only reason I went. I got in line about 9:10, gave my number at about 9:40, I was quoted 4 hours but it actually turned into 6. I went with one of my friends and my brother and sister-in-law. We wandered the Springs, had lunch at the food trucks, had a drink at House of Blues, got our steps in for the day. I am generally in the same camp as people who think it’s crazy to wait in line, let alone 2, for 6+ hours. As I said, for at least my group, the virtual queue and being able to walk around was the deciding factor to do it.


----------



## LSUmiss

Will old magic bands automatically work to get us into the parks or do we need to do something at guests services? They’re just from this past Nov.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> Will old magic bands automatically work to get us into the parks or do we need to do something at guests services? They’re just from this past Nov.



As long as they are still connected to your My Disney Experience and same with your tickets, you should be fine 

Magic Bands basically just point to your account - and you can have 1 or 10, from this year, from 3 years ago, whatever pointing


----------



## Yooperroo

We are here now (staying at OKW) and we just waited 40 minutes for an MK bus (and we didn't see a single HS bus during that time either. Both have 9am openings). We were told by a bus driver that today they started a "new system" but didn't elaborate on what that meant aside from it's been a mess all morning and the bus drivers don't know what's going on.
Edited to add we were waiting at the Peninsular bus stop so we were the first pick up. So its not because they were filling before they reached our stop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yooperroo said:


> We are here now (staying at OKW) and we just waited 40 minutes for an MK bus (and we didn't see a single HS bus during that time either. Both have 9am openings). We were told by a bus driver that today they started a "new system" but didn't elaborate on what that meant aside from it's been a mess all morning and the bus drivers don't know what's going on.
> Edited to add we were waiting at the Peninsular bus stop so we were the first pick up. So its not because they were filling before they reached our stop.



Hopefully that just means "it will take a bit for the drivers to get comfortable with the new system and then everything should be fine/even better than before!" and not "the new system = less buses"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I saw a post on Facebook that the standby line at Gideon's closed 24 minutes ago and now into virtual queue

So definitely not nearly as crazy as yesterday ... be interesting to watch how it "normalizes"


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> I saw a post on Facebook that the standby line at Gideon's closed 24 minutes ago and now into virtual queue
> 
> So definitely not nearly as crazy as yesterday ... be interesting to watch how it "normalizes"


Ya I'm gonna wait to get one for my birthday (early Feb) and I'm doin 2 days of parks (decided to not make it a staycation since I is poor lol), and trying to decide if I should go there first or try after I'm done with parks. May bring a cooler with ice packs so I can keep it in my car.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Hopefully that just means "it will take a bit for the drivers to get comfortable with the new system and then everything should be fine/even better than before!" and not "the new system = less buses"


The only point of a new system right now would be to save money. Saving money = less buses + less drivers.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

gottalovepluto said:


> The only point of a new system right now would be to save money. Saving money = less buses + less drivers.



ture - though could also be restructuring to be more efficnet ... so even with an absolute cut in busses running they could handle more people more efficiently


----------



## TheMaxRebo

not really news, but another example of the new style character interactions going on - and it's just adorable and we probably could use to add some positivity into these threads (I know, not really my shtick of late)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350671446960467969


----------



## chicagoshannon

I"ve also seen reports of Anna meeting in Epcot outside the village and the step sisters outside of the princess meet buildings.


----------



## rteetz

chicagoshannon said:


> I"ve also seen reports of Anna meeting in Epcot outside the village and the step sisters outside of the princess meet buildings.


Yep Anna and Elsa have been doing this for a while now. I saw them both in Norway while I was there.


----------



## LSUmiss

So I know I could probably  search & find this, but y’all are my quickest resource. To park hop, we don’t need a reservation as long as we went to our reservation park first, correct?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> So I know I could probably  search & find this, but y’all are my quickest resource. To park hop, we don’t need a reservation as long as we went to our reservation park first, correct?



Correct - you do have to physically go into the park you have your reservation first. Then you can hop ones it hits the appropriate time (2pm)


----------



## yulilin3

gottalovepluto said:


> The only point of a new system right now would be to save money. Saving money = less buses + less drivers.


Not sure about this cause they are internally hiring bus driver trainers. To me this means more bus drivers in the future OR more cm that are transferring to being bus drivers and need training


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Yooperroo said:


> We are here now (staying at OKW) and we just waited 40 minutes for an MK bus (and we didn't see a single HS bus during that time either. Both have 9am openings). We were told by a bus driver that today they started a "new system" but didn't elaborate on what that meant aside from it's been a mess all morning and the bus drivers don't know what's going on.
> Edited to add we were waiting at the Peninsular bus stop so we were the first pick up. So its not because they were filling before they reached our stop.


I saw a FB post I think yesterday saying someone waited 80 mins at Coronado for an MK bus, and another post today from a family who waited 2 hours at Pop for an MK bus. The poster who waited at Pop said the bus line was almost to the entrance of Pop (I've never stayed there so I'm not sure how long that is); and said that multiple empty DS buses stopped in that time.


----------



## LSUmiss

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> I saw a FB post I think yesterday saying someone waited 80 mins at Coronado for an MK bus, and another post today from a family who waited 2 hours at Pop for an MK bus. The poster who waited at Pop said the bus line was almost to the entrance of Pop (I've never stayed there so I'm not sure how long that is); and said that multiple empty DS buses stopped in that time.


Ftr, knock-on-wood, we are at Poly right now & have had excellent bus service so far.


----------



## jlwhitney

Has any one heard in any rumblings of what the rules will be for the water parks? We got our water park annual pass extension and hoping we can actually use it.


----------



## Aimeedyan

We were bored today and decided to visit Epcot and see the rest of the Festival of the Arts that we missed prior. While we go this weekend every year, we were hopeful crowds would be lower this year. IMO they were a normal holiday weekend crowd back in WS. I have a pretty big tolerance for being close to others right now, especially when outdoors and masked, but I was so uncomfortable that we left at International Gateway (we started in Canada) and hopped to HS.

Good news? Business is booming, at least today. Bad news? I always notice lots more "ruler breakers" when it's more crowded. Maybe because it's impossible to police? Or easy to get away with it? We were at AKL Sun-Thurs and I was paying attention and didn't see a single mask issue. People kept their distance, no ride issues, completely comfortable at all times. But today, we saw lots of walking and drinking/eating, noses, and it was impossible to keep 6 ft in walkways.

Didn't ride a single thing but still enjoyed the afternoon out of the house!


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> Has any one heard in any rumblings of what the rules will be for the water parks? We got our water park annual pass extension and hoping we can actually use it.


If they go the same route as volcano bay you'll be required to wear a mask when going to eat or into a gift shop and not allowed masks on any of the pools and slides.  Walking around with masks is optional


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> If they go the same route as volcano bay you'll be required to wear a mask when going to eat or into a gift shop and not allowed masks on any of the pools and slides.  Walking around with masks is optional



Yeah, that is what I am hoping they do but Disney seems to want to go above what others do hopefully no masks when chilling at the chairs. We can manage that, especially with having a 2 yo, though not sure we will be even able to make it through the gates with him keeping it on.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> Yeah, that is what I am hoping they do but Disney seems to want to go above what others do hopefully no masks when chilling at the chairs. We can manage that, especially with having a 2 yo, though not sure we will be even able to make it through the gates with him keeping it on.


I think it's gonna be the same as VB.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> I think it's gonna be the same as VB.



Can live with that!


----------



## New Mouse

Aimeedyan said:


> We were bored today and decided to visit Epcot and see the rest of the Festival of the Arts that we missed prior. While we go this weekend every year, we were hopeful crowds would be lower this year. IMO they were a normal holiday weekend crowd back in WS. I have a pretty big tolerance for being close to others right now, especially when outdoors and masked, but I was so uncomfortable that we left at International Gateway (we started in Canada) and hopped to HS.
> 
> Good news? Business is booming, at least today. Bad news? I always notice lots more "ruler breakers" when it's more crowded. Maybe because it's impossible to police? Or easy to get away with it? We were at AKL Sun-Thurs and I was paying attention and didn't see a single mask issue. People kept their distance, no ride issues, completely comfortable at all times. But today, we saw lots of walking and drinking/eating, noses, and it was impossible to keep 6 ft in walkways.
> 
> Didn't ride a single thing but still enjoyed the afternoon out of the house!



Agreed.  Mon to Thurs last week was great.  Fri to Sunday was irresponsibly crowded in the entire Disney/Universal area.


----------



## Sarahslay

Aimeedyan said:


> We were bored today and decided to visit Epcot and see the rest of the Festival of the Arts that we missed prior. While we go this weekend every year, we were hopeful crowds would be lower this year. IMO they were a normal holiday weekend crowd back in WS. I have a pretty big tolerance for being close to others right now, especially when outdoors and masked, but I was so uncomfortable that we left at International Gateway (we started in Canada) and hopped to HS.
> 
> Good news? Business is booming, at least today. Bad news? I always notice lots more "ruler breakers" when it's more crowded. Maybe because it's impossible to police? Or easy to get away with it? We were at AKL Sun-Thurs and I was paying attention and didn't see a single mask issue. People kept their distance, no ride issues, completely comfortable at all times. But today, we saw lots of walking and drinking/eating, noses, and it was impossible to keep 6 ft in walkways.
> 
> Didn't ride a single thing but still enjoyed the afternoon out of the house!


After 3 trips now I refuse to do Epcot on the weekends. I will be there with my daughters in the next two months, and we'll pop in for a few hours for rides, but we won't be spending time in WS. On all my trips since opening that is the worst place to be on weekends, it's just horrible. I had some drunk girls fall on top of me the weekend before Thanksgiving in the France pavilion (maskless of course). After knocking me over the stumbled over to the UK pavilion where we saw them a short time later trying not to throw up on the curb near the phone booths. We saw a security person nearby and informed them what happened so they tracked the girls down as they stumbled back to the france pavilion, it was pretty horrible. We went during the week over Christmas and had zero issues, but man, on weekends it was a wreck.


----------



## Karin1984

ED92 just announced that Disneyland Paris has extended their closure to reopen on April 2nd, instead of February 13th.
There goes my March trip


----------



## rteetz

Karin1984 said:


> ED92 just announced that Disneyland Paris has extended their closure to reopen on April 2nd, instead of February 13th.
> There goes my March trip




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351181822047252483


----------



## Karin1984

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351181822047252483


ED92 is usually quicker than DLP ;-)


----------



## rteetz

Rat bathrooms are open!


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Rat bathrooms are open!


But will they allow humans in?


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> Rat bathrooms are open!



This will come in handy once all the Harmonius barges are out and the fountain is running.  It's just something about a fountain that gets to me...  there.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> But will they allow humans in?


----------



## butterscotchcollins

Catching up on this thread 

To summarize for anyone else trying to catch up: You can wait 12 hours in line to use the new Rat bathrooms and you get a cookie at the end. But if you have an AP you're not allowed in.

Did I get that right?


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 550752



I will state as an undisputed fact... never underestimate TheMaxRebo to find or create the perfect meme for any occasion.

I'm waiting with baited breath for the Universal Twitter account to weigh in on this.


----------



## firefly_ris

butterscotchcollins said:


> Catching up on this thread
> 
> To summarize for anyone else trying to catch up: You can wait 12 hours in line to use the new Rat bathrooms and you get a cookie at the end. But if you have an AP you're not allowed in.
> 
> Did I get that right?




*reads 3000 pages of thread*

Ummm.... yes. I think you got it. There must be a different bathroom for the new donuts.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

firefly_ris said:


> *reads 3000 pages of thread*
> 
> Ummm.... yes. I think you got it. There must be a different bathroom for the new donuts.



The new donuts are on the buses, the bus drivers hand them out.
You're welcome!


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

TheMaxRebo said:


> [ATTACH type="full" alt="550752"]550752[/ATTACH]


A human sized protecta bait station


----------



## TheMaxRebo

butterscotchcollins said:


> The new donuts are on the buses, the bus drivers hand them out.
> You're welcome!



but you have to wear your mask 100% of the time so you aren't actually able to eat either the donuts or the cookies - they are just for posting pictures of them on the internet


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> but you have to wear your mask 100% of the time so you aren't actually able to eat either the donuts or the cookies - they are just for posting pictures of them on the internet



Only 5 bucks for internet clout! What a deal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Rat bathrooms are open!



Photos and video of the area 



https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ls-are-down-at-the-france-expansion-in-epcot/


----------



## Jroceagles

yulilin3 said:


> But will they allow humans in?


Now open the ride!


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> Photos and video of the area
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ls-are-down-at-the-france-expansion-in-epcot/




It looks really nice. Can't go wrong with more space to spread people.


----------



## butterscotchcollins

TheMaxRebo said:


> Photos and video of the area
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ls-are-down-at-the-france-expansion-in-epcot/



Who knew a bathroom could be so...beautiful?


----------



## Brianstl

The whole section that they opened so far looks beautiful.


----------



## Mit88

Jroceagles said:


> Now open the ride!



The bathroom could be a ride like experience depending on what you eat that day


----------



## Moliphino

butterscotchcollins said:


> Who knew a bathroom could be so...beautiful?



I think the Frozen and Tangled ones already set the bar pretty high. The new ones in the America pavilion are really nice, too.


----------



## bffer

Moliphino said:


> I think the Frozen and Tangled ones already set the bar pretty high. The new ones in the America pavilion are really nice, too.


The Tangled bathroom is my absolute favorite. 

If it wasn't Disney, it might be weird to have a favorite bathroom.


----------



## osufeth24

Where's the tangled bathroom?


----------



## Moliphino

osufeth24 said:


> Where's the tangled bathroom?



MK, between it's a small world and Haunted Mansion.


----------



## osufeth24

Moliphino said:


> MK, between it's a small world and Haunted Mansion.



Guess never realized that was supposed to be tangled.  I do enjoy that bathroom though lol


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Guess never realized that was supposed to be tangled.  I do enjoy that bathroom though lol


Someone take his fan card away


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Someone take his fan card away


----------



## Mit88

Just another reminder


----------



## mattpeto

Mit88 said:


> Just another reminder



There are still nervous people out among in the masses to renew your AP at all costs.  Good to hear.  

In the last week or so, Scott has hinted at:

AP sales WDW will be coming back when they aren't worried about capacity
Disney Genie will be offering some sort of DME service
Rat is still a bit away and it's not imminent.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> There are still nervous people out among in the masses to renew your AP at all costs.  Good to hear.
> 
> In the last week or so, Scott has hinted at:
> 
> AP sales WDW will be coming back when they aren't worried about capacity
> Disney Genie will be offering some sort of DME service
> Rat is still a bit away and it's not imminent.


Disney offering DME on an app they design is a bit of a stretch to me. They couldn’t even figure out the accessible MinnieVan booking after they announced it was coming on the Lyft app- and that was _with_ Lyft helping out.


----------



## burg

Well ... based on prior comments, it looks like the bathroom for rats would actually be in ... Morocco 


TheMaxRebo said:


> View attachment 550752


----------



## osufeth24

Semi random question. Is allears and dfb owned by same company? Just curious as I follow them both on insta and they post a lot of the same things and constantly interact with each other


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Semi random question. Is allears and dfb owned by same company? Just curious as I follow them both on insta and they post a lot of the same things and constantly interact with each other


Yep.


----------



## jpeterson

rteetz said:


> Yep.


I was starting to realize the same thing. They were always in the same parks on the same days!


----------



## yulilin3

Travel restrictions from Europe and Brazil will be lifted by outgoing president.  Incoming president hasn't said if he'll reinstate them.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jen Psaki (@jrpsaki) Tweeted:
On the advice of our medical team, the Administration does not intend to lift these restrictions on 1/26.  In fact, we plan to strengthen public health measures around international travel in order to further mitigate the spread of COVID-19. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351322381864890370
Doesn't look like it.


----------



## KBoopaloo

yulilin3 said:


> Travel restrictions from Europe and Brazil will be lifted by outgoing president.  Incoming president hasn't said if he'll reinstate them.


They announced about an hour ago that they will not lift the restrictions. The order to lift them was set to go into effect on 1/26, days after the inauguration so it seems they will just not be lifted at all rather than lifted and then reinstated.


----------



## Disney Bobby

I wouldn't assume that is going to stick.  The incoming President was against them from the start and said that science didn't support them and said that they could actually make things worse.

Unless he has really changed his mind, I wouldn't be surprised to see them go soon.  Not sure if Disney would reject foreign visitors or not.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jrb1979 said:


> Jen Psaki (@jrpsaki) Tweeted:
> On the advice of our medical team, the Administration does not intend to lift these restrictions on 1/26.  In fact, we plan to strengthen public health measures around international travel in order to further mitigate the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351322381864890370
> Doesn't look like it.


Feel bad for international travelers. What a roller coaster they’re going through


----------



## skeeter31

gottalovepluto said:


> Feel bad for international travelers. What a roller coaster they’re going through


Most international travelers wouldn‘t be able to travel anyway based on the restrictions their own countries have in place. So this was really a non-news issue today. Most of Europe is in a lockdown, and Brazil is also heavily locked down. So people wouldn’t have been able to come in anyway without quarantines and other restrictions.


----------



## Brianstl

nm


----------



## brockash

Disney Bobby said:


> I wouldn't assume that is going to stick.  The incoming President was against them from the start and said that science didn't support them and said that they could actually make things worse.
> 
> Unless he has really changed his mind, I wouldn't be surprised to see them go soon.  Not sure if Disney would reject foreign visitors or not.


Disney most definitely would not reject them.


----------



## Disney Bobby

skeeter31 said:


> Most international travelers wouldn‘t be able to travel anyway based on the restrictions their own countries have in place. So this was really a non-news issue today. Most of Europe is in a lockdown, and Brazil is also heavily locked down. So people wouldn’t have been able to come in anyway without quarantines and other restrictions.



Exactly.  The only roller coaster they are on is the one driven by their own countries.  Nothing has changed here since March and nothing is going to change until the new admin changes it.


----------



## tlmadden73

skeeter31 said:


> Most international travelers wouldn‘t be able to travel anyway based on the restrictions their own countries have in place. So this was really a non-news issue today. Most of Europe is in a lockdown, and Brazil is also heavily locked down. So people wouldn’t have been able to come in anyway without quarantines and other restrictions.


This .. my friend came home for Christmas (mainly to handle maintenance on the house he owns here still) from the Netherlands and while here, they changed their incoming policy so he had to get a negative test 72 hours before scheduled to land back there. He got one test and didn't get results in time, after rescheduling his flight or a second time, he had to pay extra to get "expediated results" to get a test back in time just to get back to where he lives and works and STILL had to quarantine for 10 days after arriving back. 

For some .. that hassle may just not be worth to come to the states for a vacation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> This .. my friend came home for Christmas (mainly to handle maintenance on the house he owns here still) from the Netherlands and while here, they changed their incoming policy so he had to get a negative test 72 hours before scheduled to land back there. He got one test and didn't get results in time, after rescheduling his flight or a second time, he had to pay extra to get "expediated results" to get a test back in time just to get back to where he lives and works and STILL had to quarantine for 10 days after arriving back.
> 
> For some .. that hassle may just not be worth to come to the states for a vacation.



The Dreams Unlimited Travel show this week was talking to a few of their agents about traveling to Disney during Covid/with the restriction/etc.  One of them, Tracey, lives in Canada and flat out said that while she went once and is planning to come again she would go more often if not having to deal with the hassle/regulations/etc of traveling from (and really back to) Canada

She's about as die hard as you can get so if if the hassle is impacting her willingness to travel, I am sure it will just be a deal breaker for many, even if they are technically able to travel here


----------



## sky13

skeeter31 said:


> Most international travelers wouldn‘t be able to travel anyway based on the restrictions their own countries have in place. So this was really a non-news issue today. Most of Europe is in a lockdown, and Brazil is also heavily locked down. So people wouldn’t have been able to come in anyway without quarantines and other restrictions.



I'm international, in a country that I believe isn't one of the countries banned from travelling to the USA because of COVID-19. 

I would not even consider travelling out of the country right now for many reasons, including flight availability (many flights cancelled) and the requirement for quarantine upon return home (14 days costing the equivalent of USD$1500 per person plus the addition costs of PCR testing, with the 14 days coming out of annual leave). Just not worth the cost for leisure travel at the moment...


----------



## tlmadden73

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Dreams Unlimited Travel show this week was talking to a few of their agents about traveling to Disney during Covid/with the restriction/etc.  One of them, Tracey, lives in Canada and flat out said that while she went once and is planning to come again she would go more often if not having to deal with the hassle/regulations/etc of traveling from (and really back to) Canada
> 
> She's about as die hard as you can get so if if the hassle is impacting her willingness to travel, I am sure it will just be a deal breaker for many, even if they are technically able to travel here


I mean .. I live in the States and can drive to WDW and have opted to push back my trip by another two months (and pay a $200+ more dollars for the room (with the same discount)) because of some of the "hassles"  .. even in just car driving -- (reminding kids to wear masks, finding restaurants that are open for dine-in .. etc. etc.   And that is on top of the WDW "hassles" in having to wear masks almost 100% of the time, wait in longer lines (potentially), deal with poor sight lines with plexiglass screens, missing attractions (like M&Gs), etc.

I think Disney is fighting a 3-front "war" that is stopping a lot of people from coming down and even if one of them is "fixed" there are still other reasons they won't be back to normal for a while:

1) They don't feel its safe to go to a very public place (even with Disney's safety precautions)
2) They don't feel it is worth the hassle of dealing with COVID travel restrictions (quarantines, testing, etc.)
3) They don't feel it is worth it to go to WDW with all the "missing magic" and restrictions there.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney Bobby said:


> Exactly.  The only roller coaster they are on is the one driven by their own countries.  Nothing has changed here since March and nothing is going to change until the new admin changes it.



As an “international” guest (in quotes because I feel like people think overseas not Canada when talking international), I can tell you most of us do not feel like we’re on a roller coaster ride in terms of waiting for travel rules to let up. I haven’t seen super recent polling, but the last number I saw was I believe close to 80 percent want the borders to remain how they are and the quarantines and whatnot to stay in place.

Here in Canada at least in my province people are much more focused on the roller coaster of local restrictions (we can be fined for having people over from outside our household, and even giants like Walmart can only sell essential items in store), people miss travel, and you will always have those who push boundaries and don’t care about Covid who are willing to go now, but the majority are not eager for it to open back up. That seems much more like a US thing right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tlmadden73 said:


> I mean .. I live in the States and can drive to WDW and have opted to push back my trip by another two months (and pay a $200+ more dollars for the room (with the same discount)) because of some of the "hassles"  .. even in just car driving -- (reminding kids to wear masks, finding restaurants that are open for dine-in .. etc. etc.   And that is on top of the WDW "hassles" in having to wear masks almost 100% of the time, wait in longer lines (potentially), deal with poor sight lines with plexiglass screens, missing attractions (like M&Gs), etc.
> 
> I think Disney is fighting a 3-front "war" that is stopping a lot of people from coming down and even if one of them is "fixed" there are still other reasons they won't be back to normal for a while:
> 
> 1) They don't feel its safe to go to a very public place (even with Disney's safety precautions)
> 2) They don't feel it is worth the hassle of dealing with COVID travel restrictions (quarantines, testing, etc.)
> 3) They don't feel it is worth it to go to WDW with all the "missing magic" and restrictions there.



I'd add a 4th (or maybe it is like part b of your #1) but some people don't think it is right to be traveling now with the way #s are going and just avoiding any unnecessary travel even if they feel it is "safe"

Not debating the merits of this just saying that is how some people are acting


----------



## Yooperroo

The People Mover is running this morning WITHOUT people on it, but it is running. So that's gotta be promising, right?


----------



## brockash

Yooperroo said:


> The People Mover is running this morning WITHOUT people on it, but it is running. So that's gotta be promising, right?


Wasn't it running over the summer with no ppl.?  We thought that was a good sign, but...  I sure hope it means it's openinf soon; they're going on a year of no ppl. on the ppl. mover, but we'll see.


----------



## Eric Smith

brockash said:


> Wasn't it running over the summer with no ppl.?  We thought that was a good sign, but...  I sure hope it means it's openinf soon; they're going on a year of no ppl. on the ppl. mover, but we'll see.


The fact that it is running is at least a good sign that it will eventually reopen.


----------



## chicagoshannon

brockash said:


> Wasn't it running over the summer with no ppl.?  We thought that was a good sign, but...  I sure hope it means it's openinf soon; they're going on a year of no ppl. on the ppl. mover, but we'll see.


It's been testing over the last week or so.  I think its opening next week sometime (end of month).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

chicagoshannon said:


> It's been testing over the last week or so.  I think its opening next week sometime (end of month).



I believe the posted refurbishment is scheduled to end the end of this month but they haven't officially said it will open then 

This has happened a few times already where there was a refurbishment end date but then they wound up extending it 

I do hope it opens the end of this month, just don't want people to plan around it as it could change again


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I would be happy just to see the PeopleMover moving at all.


----------



## JoJoGirl

chicagoshannon said:


> It's been testing over the last week or so.  I think its opening next week sometime (end of month).



Oh please oh please let this be true!  We arrive next Monday!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Does anyone know when park hours for mid-June should be released? Is it ~2 months, with an extension of those hours maybe 2 weeks out?! It is killing me not being able to plan.


----------



## Mit88

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Does anyone know when park hours for mid-June should be released? Is it ~2 months, with an extension of those hours maybe 2 weeks out?! It is killing me not being able to plan.



Probably won’t get initial hours until March/April and the real hours until May


----------



## kylenne

DGsAtBLT said:


> As an “international” guest (in quotes because I feel like people think overseas not Canada when talking international), I can tell you most of us do not feel like we’re on a roller coaster ride in terms of waiting for travel rules to let up. I haven’t seen super recent polling, but the last number I saw was I believe close to 80 percent want the borders to remain how they are and the quarantines and whatnot to stay in place.
> 
> Here in Canada at least in my province people are much more focused on the roller coaster of local restrictions (we can be fined for having people over from outside our household, and even giants like Walmart can only sell essential items in store), people miss travel, and you will always have those who push boundaries and don’t care about Covid who are willing to go now, but the majority are not eager for it to open back up. That seems much more like a US thing right now.



I was about to say this. A lot of Americans don't really understand the cultural differences between here and Canada...or that they're even a thing.


----------



## Brianstl

DGsAtBLT said:


> As an “international” guest (in quotes because I feel like people think overseas not Canada when talking international), I can tell you most of us do not feel like we’re on a roller coaster ride in terms of waiting for travel rules to let up. I haven’t seen super recent polling, but the last number I saw was I believe close to 80 percent want the borders to remain how they are and the quarantines and whatnot to stay in place.
> 
> Here in Canada at least in my province people are much more focused on the roller coaster of local restrictions (we can be fined for having people over from outside our household, and even giants like Walmart can only sell essential items in store), people miss travel, and you will always have those who push boundaries and don’t care about Covid who are willing to go now, but the majority are not eager for it to open back up. That seems much more like a US thing right now.


I think opening up international travel would rank at the absolute bottom of a poll of things US citizens demand to return to normal soon.  Now US businesses and politicians might feel differently, but I have not talked to one person in my everyday life that complains about restrictions on foreign travel right now.  What I do hear about are work, schools, seeing family and just going out.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Brianstl said:


> I think opening up international travel would rank at the absolute bottom of a poll of things US citizens demand to return to normal soon.  Now US businesses and politicians might feel differently, but I have not talked to one person in my everyday life that complains about restrictions on foreign travel right now.  What I do hear about are work, schools, seeing family and just going out.



Sorry I meant travel within the US by Americans as the US thing I was referring to. Up here we are being urged to stay in our own provinces at this point, with quarantines in some places if you are entering from another. The biggest group of Canadians traveling seems to be the politicians .

On travel centered forums like this there has been an idea perpetuated that many outside the US are eagerly anticipating the day when we are no longer restricted (actually restricted or effectively restricted with inconvenient policies), the post I responded to specifically mentioned international guests being on a roller coaster due to restrictions put in place by our own countries. Very different concerns right now up here, most are not bothered by restricted travel even within the country.


----------



## Nikki906

Has there been any rumors about the return of Club level services?


----------



## Krandor

Yooperroo said:


> The People Mover is running this morning WITHOUT people on it, but it is running. So that's gotta be promising, right?



I saw it running when I was there last weekend.  Let's see.. monday was my MK day so would have been the 11th. No people but running.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Nikki906 said:


> Has there been any rumors about the return of Club level services?


No


----------



## Yooperroo

Pluto just showed up outside the pool at OKW. It was definitely a fun surprise for my daughter. I hope they continue to have characters pop up at the resorts outside of holidays.


----------



## Sarahslay

DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry I meant travel within the US by Americans as the US thing I was referring to. Up here we are being urged to stay in our own provinces at this point, with quarantines in some places if you are entering from another. The biggest group of Canadians traveling seems to be the politicians .
> 
> On travel centered forums like this there has been an idea perpetuated that many outside the US are eagerly anticipating the day when we are no longer restricted (actually restricted or effectively restricted with inconvenient policies), the post I responded to specifically mentioned international guests being on a roller coaster due to restrictions put in place by our own countries. Very different concerns right now up here, most are not bothered by restricted travel even within the country.


I have a lot of friends in the UK who really are eager to travel, and especially here, but they do know why they can't (it's just really, really hard on them because they want to plan so badly bud they have zero clue how long out is long enough). My canadian friends, and friends with family in Canada are only eager for boarders to open so they can see loved ones again. A friend of mine has a mom in Canada with breast cancer, husband passed a few years ago so she's all alone, and my friend hasn't seen her in almost a year. I'd say going on vacation would be the last of any of their worries right now all things considered. Now, speaking of Disney, they would probably LOVE some international traffic back, but IMO that's probably a bad idea for a while to come.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yooperroo said:


> Pluto just showed up outside the pool at OKW. It was definitely a fun surprise for my daughter. I hope they continue to have characters pop up at the resorts outside of holidays.


No Goofy?  In December it was both and only those 2.   It would be nice if they rotated characters.


----------



## VWLforever

Any news about return of FP+ service? I saw some articles back in September that suggested January, but can't find anything more recent. Any official news or reliable rumors out there?


----------



## Krandor

VWLforever said:


> Any news about return of FP+ service? I saw some articles back in September that suggested January, but can't find anything more recent. Any official news or reliable rumors out there?



No. 

They need more capacity and less to no social distancing before they can do FP+. My bet is it isn't returning in current form but a new version will come when Genie rolls out and Genie probably won't roll out until things are closer to "normal"


----------



## gottalovepluto

VWLforever said:


> Any news about return of FP+ service? I saw some articles back in September that suggested January, but can't find anything more recent. Any official news or reliable rumors out there?


The January rumor turned out be an old webpage from 2019 about Jan 2020 that Disney forgot to take down.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> The January rumor turned out be an old webpage from 2019 about Jan 2020 that Disney forgot to take down.



Ah 2019.. back when we were naive about what was to come.   Feels like a decade ago.


----------



## Brianstl

Krandor said:


> Ah 2019.. back when we were naive about what was to come.   Feels like a decade ago.


2020 was laying in wait like


----------



## rpb718

Krandor said:


> Ah 2019.. back when we were naive about what was to come.   Feels like a decade ago.



Speaking of 2019, and not trying to be off-topic, but I was recently watching an older DISUnplugged show from October of 2019 for another reason and after I listened to what I wanted to I left it on and it eventually drifted into a diatribe about what's wrong with WDW or what needs to be fixed at WDW and listing all these things.  It got me wondering how much everyone who was a part of that DISUnplugged show would give to have what we had at that point in time of WDW, warts and all, this October regardless of the 50th.  I know the show pre-dates RotR and MMRR, but I'd give up both if I were assured that WDW would come back to at least what we had at October 2019 in a heartbeat.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> 2020 was laying in wait like
> View attachment 551110



And after 2020 we get:
2020 won 
And 2020 too


----------



## andyman8

I've been exceptionally busy within the last few weeks so forgive me for this backlog of things I wanted to touch upon and conversations I wanted to share. This post may break some sort of record in length so I apologize to anyone (like myself) who doesn't do well with small font clumped together on their screen. I'll try to bold the big "takeaways."

One of the most interesting things about the *DME announcement was how many people within Disney/TDO/Walt Disney Travel seemed to be caught off guard by it*. I talked to a number of folks who said they weren't aware of the change until the note went out to Disney Travel Agents (which happened minutes before the DPB post). For a logistical change this drastic, that's unusual. Even if it doesn't get shared with "outsiders," they usually communicate it internally a bit in advance. At this point, there still seems to be a lot of questions about the nuances of this announcement. For example, nobody seems to have received any sort of official clarification/guidance on the "2021 arrivals" language. *Disney itself doesn't even seem to know if DME will have will be abandoned entirely on 1/1/22 or if will be phased out*, only transporting Guests backs to the airport whose stays started in 2021. At least one person I talked to doesn't think that the current contract would allow that to happen but bottom line is that nobody seems to know. My guess is those details are still be worked out in this "divorce."

I know some have speculated that this was a Mears-led decision, but there's just no evidence at all to support that. *Everyone seems to agree that the elimination of this service was purely a financial decision* and that the upfront cost was likely just so high (especially right now with resorts barely filling rooms) that it made DME an easy target (much like MagicBands), and the only reason it's not happening sooner is that 1/1/22 was the next available exit option for Disney from their agreement with Mears. Supposedly, *Mears did not even get that much of a heads-up as well*, which sort of explains their curt, if not slightly annoyed, statement.

As of now, *no one is aware of a paid alternative in the works*. The consensus seems to be that because this had to do more with upfront costs (rather than eventual returns), a paid version still would be too high of an upfront cost and undercut the short-term "benefits" of this cut. Of course, depending on what happens with travel patterns, park capacity, and those all-important hotel bookings into the summer, that *very possibly could change* but that seems to be the thinking right now.

Carrying on that theme, *some have speculated that this could be linked to the train project; nobody I've talked to even sees these two things as related* in any way. While Brightline could one day be part of those "more options" for transportation Disney referenced in their DPB post, all they're talking about is rideshare for now. Remember that, officially, Disney's involvement with that project is just a land "donation." I believe Brightline will pay to build and operate the station and that Brightline is dictating the timeline (which, if it's like any of their other projects, will likely get bumped out several times). There's still too much unknown (and not enough within TWDC's control) for them to make any discernible plans or decisions involving that project right now. As much as it annoys some of us, *DME was a cut, made to reduce expenditures and that's it.* There doesn't seem to be some grand plan beyond just saving money in the face of the beating they took in 2020 (and will likely continue to take in 2021).

I'm also not sure where the idea of a "new" MDE being part of the Disney Genie came from but just want to emphasize that *Disney Genie is an expansion of Disney's park planning toolkit*. It has nothing to do with MDE (or room keys/MagicBands for that matter). Disney, at least internally, has been pretty clear that it's *essentially an "official" version of TouringPlans.com* that _may_ include certain features (unsaid part: probably for a price) could help "optimize" your day in the park. It's also worth noting that -- because of all the weirdness with crowds, lines, posted wait times, and capacity -- *some features of this app could be delayed for some time*. The *"replacement" for MagicBands is already here: KTTW cards.* Certain digital functionalities from MBs will also come to MDE in the coming weeks, but I guess Disney IT is continuing to impress everyone with its ability to have difficulty with that even.

I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.

As I've said before, I'm not really in the loop with what goes on at DLR but I'll reiterate that *DLR "sunsetting" the current AP program over there doesn't mean WDW APs are going away*. It likely made more financial sense for DLR to refund everyone rather than extend passes for 14-18 months, and yes, it now also gives them the opportunity for them to address the "passholder problem" over there that we've talked about on here. Apparently, DLR has all of these grandfathered passes with all sorts stipulations, exemptions, and even pass types that aren't available to the general public anymore. Like I said, I don't know a lot about the DLR AP system but a friend of mine who has experience with WDW Ticket Services and GR explained to me that *WDW could transition to a new AP system/membership by just doing what they did five years ago when they moved to the Silver/Gold/Plat/Plat+ system: let passes in the old system expire throughout the year and give the passholder the option to "renew" into the new system*. *APs not being sold now at WDW has more to do with capacity restrictions (and particularly early complaints from passholders about the difficulties getting a reservation)*. In fact, a few lucky people apparently did buy new APs on reopening day before they reinstated the pause the following day.

What does a new AP system look like? I have no idea, but WDW will be watching DLR closely. Nobody at WDW I've talked to seems to know what DLR is "planning" (can they really plan when they don't even have a park open?) but it was suggested to me that *we might see AP branding fade into some sort of new branding like "Magic Access" or something like that. *This is the branding HKDL uses for its AP program, though it functions exactly like our AP programs. Of course, it seems all but certain that DLR won't just change the branding, but whatever those changes are, WDW will be watching. And much like DLR did with MagicBands, WDW will see how it goes, assess the efficacy of such changes on their demographics, and move forward with whatever elements "work" for WDW. One thing I think we can all be almost certain of is that APs (or whatever we'll call them) will be jumping in price significantly on both coasts. *It should go without saying that the goal for both parks is to "manage" AP attendance and really maximize per capita profits.

Overall, the feeling I'm getting right now seems quite distinct and not in a good way. *It's not like anything I can remember. It seems like there's a lot of frustration in regional management and almost a "what's next" worry. It's almost like that "who's next" feeling that clouded over the layoffs has expanded to other areas. We, as fans, can get that way more often than we should at times, but it's highly unusual to see people broadly within the company feeling that way and even more unusual for them to be vocalizing it. It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming. Maybe you're not mad or upset about DME. Good for you. But I promise you that there's bound to be something they'll come for that matters a great deal to you. *It certainly feels quite ominous.*


----------



## DGsAtBLT

andyman8 said:


> I've been exceptionally busy within the last few weeks so forgive me for this backlog of things I wanted to touch upon and conversations I wanted to share. This post may break some sort of record in length so I apologize to anyone (like myself) who doesn't do well with small font clumped together on their screen. I'll try to bold the big "takeaways."
> 
> One of the most interesting things about the *DME announcement was how many people within Disney/TDO/Walt Disney Travel seemed to be caught off guard by it*. I talked to a number of folks who said they weren't aware of the change until the note went out to Disney Travel Agents (which happened minutes before the DPB post). For a logistical change this drastic, that's unusual. Even if it doesn't get shared with "outsiders," they usually communicate it internally a bit in advance. At this point, there still seems to be a lot of questions about the nuances of this announcement. For example, nobody seems to have received any sort of official clarification/guidance on the "2021 arrivals" language. *Disney itself doesn't even seem to know if DME will have will be abandoned entirely on 1/1/22 or if will be phased out*, only transporting Guests backs to the airport whose stays started in 2021. At least one person I talked to doesn't think that the current contract would allow that to happen but bottom line is that nobody seems to know. My guess is those details are still be worked out in this "divorce."
> 
> I know some have speculated that this was a Mears-led decision, but there's just no evidence at all to support that. *Everyone seems to agree that the elimination of this service was purely a financial decision* and that the upfront cost was likely just so high (especially right now with resorts barely filling rooms) that it made DME an easy target (much like MagicBands), and the only reason it's not happening sooner is that 1/1/22 was the next available exit option for Disney from their agreement with Mears. Supposedly, *Mears did not even get that much of a heads-up as well*, which sort of explains their curt, if not slightly annoyed, statement.
> 
> As of now, *no one is aware of a paid alternative in the works*. The consensus seems to be that because this had to do more with upfront costs (rather than eventual returns), a paid version still would be too high of an upfront cost and undercut the short-term "benefits" of this cut. Of course, depending on what happens with travel patterns, park capacity, and those all-important hotel bookings into the summer, that *very possibly could change* but that seems to be the thinking right now.
> 
> Carrying on that theme, *some have speculated that this could be linked to the train project; nobody I've talked to even sees these two things as related* in any way. While Brightline could one day be part of those "more options" for transportation Disney referenced in their DPB post, all they're talking about is rideshare for now. Remember that, officially, Disney's involvement with that project is just a land "donation." I believe Brightline will pay to build and operate the station and that Brightline is dictating the timeline (which, if it's like any of their other projects, will likely get bumped out several times). There's still too much unknown (and not enough within TWDC's control) for them to make any discernible plans or decisions involving that project right now. As much as it annoys some of us, *DME was a cut, made to reduce expenditures and that's it.* There doesn't seem to be some grand plan beyond just saving money in the face of the beating they took in 2020 (and will likely continue to take in 2021).
> 
> I'm also not sure where the idea of a "new" MDE being part of the Disney Genie came from but just want to emphasize that *Disney Genie is an expansion of Disney's park planning toolkit*. It has nothing to do with MDE (or room keys/MagicBands for that matter). Disney, at least internally, has been pretty clear that it's *essentially an "official" version of TouringPlans.com* that _may_ include certain features (unsaid part: probably for a price) could help "optimize" your day in the park. It's also worth noting that -- because of all the weirdness with crowds, lines, posted wait times, and capacity -- *some features of this app could be delayed for some time*. The *"replacement" for MagicBands is already here: KTTW cards.* Certain digital functionalities from MBs will also come to MDE in the coming weeks, but I guess Disney IT is continuing to impress everyone with its ability to have difficulty with that even.
> 
> I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm not really in the loop with what goes on at DLR but I'll reiterate that *DLR "sunsetting" the current AP program over there doesn't mean WDW APs are going away*. It likely made more financial sense for DLR to refund everyone rather than extend passes for 14-18 months, and yes, it now also gives them the opportunity for them to address the "passholder problem" over there that we've talked about on here. Apparently, DLR has all of these grandfathered passes with all sorts stipulations, exemptions, and even pass types that aren't available to the general public anymore. Like I said, I don't know a lot about the DLR AP system but a friend of mine who has experience with WDW Ticket Services and GR explained to me that *WDW could transition to a new AP system/membership by just doing what they did five years ago when they moved to the Silver/Gold/Plat/Plat+ system: let passes in the old system expire throughout the year and give the passholder the option to "renew" into the new system*. *APs not being sold now at WDW has more to do with capacity restrictions (and particularly early complaints from passholders about the difficulties getting a reservation)*. In fact, a few lucky people apparently did buy new APs on reopening day before they reinstated the pause the following day.
> 
> What does a new AP system look like? I have no idea, but WDW will be watching DLR closely. Nobody at WDW I've talked to seems to know what DLR is "planning" (can they really plan when they don't even have a park open?) but it was suggested to me that *we might see AP branding fade into some sort of new branding like "Magic Access" or something like that. *This is the branding HKDL uses for its AP program, though it functions exactly like our AP programs. Of course, it seems all but certain that DLR won't just change the branding, but whatever those changes are, WDW will be watching. And much like DLR did with MagicBands, WDW will see how it goes, assess the efficacy of such changes on their demographics, and move forward with whatever elements "work" for WDW. One thing I think we can all be almost certain of is that APs (or whatever we'll call them) will be jumping in price significantly on both coasts. *It should go without saying that the goal for both parks is to "manage" AP attendance and really maximize per capita profits.
> 
> Overall, the feeling I'm getting right now seems quite distinct and not in a good way. *It's not like anything I can remember. It seems like there's a lot of frustration in regional management and almost a "what's next" worry. It's almost like that "who's next" feeling that clouded over the layoffs has expanded to other areas. We, as fans, can get that way more often than we should at times, but it's highly unusual to see people broadly within the company feeling that way and even more unusual for them to be vocalizing it. It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming. Maybe you're not mad or upset about DME. Good for you. But I promise you that there's bound to be something they'll come for that matters a great deal to you. *It certainly feels quite ominous.*



Dang. I need to get to know some cooler people so I can pick their brains with similar results.

As always, thanks for sharing your insights with us!


----------



## rpb718

"It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming."

I'm thinking this statement should have been bolded.


----------



## hereforthechurros

With all the capital and credit they do have, isn’t that to ride out times like this without doing too much brand damage and mortgaging the future? Granted the role of the CEO is to increase profits quarter over quarter but this isn’t normal times. To me it seems they could bounce back even faster by retaining whatever services they can then hit the ground running as 2021 allows. Feels like they’re just digging a hole that will take even longer to get out of by just hoping demand bursts and people want to pay full price for less of a product in a down economy. That’s a mighty gamble whereas Uni and the like are keeping things afloat and offering all they can to win whatever business they can right now.

When DME went it signaled that truly nothing is safe. I even had the thought today that with the resort competition in the area doing it better these days (looking ahead to Evermore) would they eventually consider bowing out of that game as well. Or change it to all DVC?

Sad that the instinct seem to be cut rather than innovate. That’s not what Disney is, and I don’t know how the parks survive long term in that mode.

edit: this is why Chapek was the CEO for this reality. The board needs someone cutthroat and not afraid to take the rap for massive cuts. Iger may have been to emotionally invested to be that guy this moment calls for.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Depressing how fast things change. In the summer when opening was being celebrated some of us would discuss what we thought was going to be a permanent casualty in WDW, and we were all basically told we were being downers and it was now all good.

Now we’re here barely 6 months later all like well yeah Magical Express is history and entertainment? We don’t know her. We’ve got a new bathroom though and they’re probably going to bring back fireworks eventually!!


----------



## Krandor

hereforthechurros said:


> With all the capital and credit they do have, isn’t that to ride out times like this without doing too much brand damage and mortgaging the future? Granted the role of the CEO is to increase profits quarter over quarter but this isn’t normal times. To me it seems they could bounce back even faster by retaining whatever services they can then hit the ground running as 2021 allows. Feels like they’re just digging a hole that will take even longer to get out of by just hoping demand bursts and people want to pay full price for less of a product in a down economy. That’s a mighty gamble whereas Uni and the like are keeping things afloat and offering all they can to win whatever business they can right now.
> 
> When DME went it signaled that truly nothing is safe. I even had the thought today that with the resort competition in the area doing it better these days (looking ahead to Evermore) would they eventually consider bowing out of that game as well. Or change it to all DVC?
> 
> Sad that the instinct seem to be cut rather than innovate. That’s not what Disney is, and I don’t know how the parks survive long term in that mode.



There is an issue from a media/PR perspective disney couldn't do what uni and others are doing in some areas. Like if they brought back fireworks now you'd have a bunch of pics of a crowded Main Street all over social media Though some of that is that Disney has such a smaller area that are optimum viewing areas for fireworks. 

I hate all the cuts and hope a lot/most come back but there are some things that I don't think will be like ona small scale the small service they used to offer of having a CM take a picture with your own phone/camera.  That was nice to do and not something they had to do.  Makes sense to not offer it now but I think that is one of those things they just won't bring back.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> *With all the capital and credit they do have, isn’t that to ride out times like this without doing too much brand damage and mortgaging the future?* Granted the role of the CEO is to increase profits quarter over quarter but this isn’t normal times. To me it seems they could bounce back even faster by retaining whatever services they can then hit the ground running as 2021 allows. Feels like they’re just digging a hole that will take even longer to get out of by just hoping demand bursts and people want to pay full price for less of a product in a down economy. That’s a mighty gamble whereas Uni and the like are keeping things afloat and offering all they can to win whatever business they can right now.
> 
> When DME went it signaled that truly nothing is safe. I even had the thought today that with the resort competition in the area doing it better these days (looking ahead to Evermore) would they eventually consider bowing out of that game as well. Or change it to all DVC?
> 
> Sad that the instinct seem to be cut rather than innovate. That’s not what Disney is, and I don’t know how the parks survive long term in that mode.
> 
> edit: this is why Chapek was the CEO for this reality. The board needs someone cutthroat and not afraid to take the rap for massive cuts. Iger may have been to emotionally invested to be that guy this moment calls for.


Did you see the executive compensation report for 2020? Pitiful. They need to get back to making real executive level money again and to do that they need to make real cuts somewhere. Parks win apparently. Bean Counters appear to be in full control of the division.


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> I've been exceptionally busy within the last few weeks so forgive me for this backlog of things I wanted to touch upon and conversations I wanted to share. This post may break some sort of record in length so I apologize to anyone (like myself) who doesn't do well with small font clumped together on their screen. I'll try to bold the big "takeaways."
> 
> One of the most interesting things about the *DME announcement was how many people within Disney/TDO/Walt Disney Travel seemed to be caught off guard by it*. I talked to a number of folks who said they weren't aware of the change until the note went out to Disney Travel Agents (which happened minutes before the DPB post). For a logistical change this drastic, that's unusual. Even if it doesn't get shared with "outsiders," they usually communicate it internally a bit in advance. At this point, there still seems to be a lot of questions about the nuances of this announcement. For example, nobody seems to have received any sort of official clarification/guidance on the "2021 arrivals" language. *Disney itself doesn't even seem to know if DME will have will be abandoned entirely on 1/1/22 or if will be phased out*, only transporting Guests backs to the airport whose stays started in 2021. At least one person I talked to doesn't think that the current contract would allow that to happen but bottom line is that nobody seems to know. My guess is those details are still be worked out in this "divorce."
> 
> I know some have speculated that this was a Mears-led decision, but there's just no evidence at all to support that. *Everyone seems to agree that the elimination of this service was purely a financial decision* and that the upfront cost was likely just so high (especially right now with resorts barely filling rooms) that it made DME an easy target (much like MagicBands), and the only reason it's not happening sooner is that 1/1/22 was the next available exit option for Disney from their agreement with Mears. Supposedly, *Mears did not even get that much of a heads-up as well*, which sort of explains their curt, if not slightly annoyed, statement.
> 
> As of now, *no one is aware of a paid alternative in the works*. The consensus seems to be that because this had to do more with upfront costs (rather than eventual returns), a paid version still would be too high of an upfront cost and undercut the short-term "benefits" of this cut. Of course, depending on what happens with travel patterns, park capacity, and those all-important hotel bookings into the summer, that *very possibly could change* but that seems to be the thinking right now.
> 
> Carrying on that theme, *some have speculated that this could be linked to the train project; nobody I've talked to even sees these two things as related* in any way. While Brightline could one day be part of those "more options" for transportation Disney referenced in their DPB post, all they're talking about is rideshare for now. Remember that, officially, Disney's involvement with that project is just a land "donation." I believe Brightline will pay to build and operate the station and that Brightline is dictating the timeline (which, if it's like any of their other projects, will likely get bumped out several times). There's still too much unknown (and not enough within TWDC's control) for them to make any discernible plans or decisions involving that project right now. As much as it annoys some of us, *DME was a cut, made to reduce expenditures and that's it.* There doesn't seem to be some grand plan beyond just saving money in the face of the beating they took in 2020 (and will likely continue to take in 2021).
> 
> I'm also not sure where the idea of a "new" MDE being part of the Disney Genie came from but just want to emphasize that *Disney Genie is an expansion of Disney's park planning toolkit*. It has nothing to do with MDE (or room keys/MagicBands for that matter). Disney, at least internally, has been pretty clear that it's *essentially an "official" version of TouringPlans.com* that _may_ include certain features (unsaid part: probably for a price) could help "optimize" your day in the park. It's also worth noting that -- because of all the weirdness with crowds, lines, posted wait times, and capacity -- *some features of this app could be delayed for some time*. The *"replacement" for MagicBands is already here: KTTW cards.* Certain digital functionalities from MBs will also come to MDE in the coming weeks, but I guess Disney IT is continuing to impress everyone with its ability to have difficulty with that even.
> 
> I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm not really in the loop with what goes on at DLR but I'll reiterate that *DLR "sunsetting" the current AP program over there doesn't mean WDW APs are going away*. It likely made more financial sense for DLR to refund everyone rather than extend passes for 14-18 months, and yes, it now also gives them the opportunity for them to address the "passholder problem" over there that we've talked about on here. Apparently, DLR has all of these grandfathered passes with all sorts stipulations, exemptions, and even pass types that aren't available to the general public anymore. Like I said, I don't know a lot about the DLR AP system but a friend of mine who has experience with WDW Ticket Services and GR explained to me that *WDW could transition to a new AP system/membership by just doing what they did five years ago when they moved to the Silver/Gold/Plat/Plat+ system: let passes in the old system expire throughout the year and give the passholder the option to "renew" into the new system*. *APs not being sold now at WDW has more to do with capacity restrictions (and particularly early complaints from passholders about the difficulties getting a reservation)*. In fact, a few lucky people apparently did buy new APs on reopening day before they reinstated the pause the following day.
> 
> What does a new AP system look like? I have no idea, but WDW will be watching DLR closely. Nobody at WDW I've talked to seems to know what DLR is "planning" (can they really plan when they don't even have a park open?) but it was suggested to me that *we might see AP branding fade into some sort of new branding like "Magic Access" or something like that. *This is the branding HKDL uses for its AP program, though it functions exactly like our AP programs. Of course, it seems all but certain that DLR won't just change the branding, but whatever those changes are, WDW will be watching. And much like DLR did with MagicBands, WDW will see how it goes, assess the efficacy of such changes on their demographics, and move forward with whatever elements "work" for WDW. One thing I think we can all be almost certain of is that APs (or whatever we'll call them) will be jumping in price significantly on both coasts. *It should go without saying that the goal for both parks is to "manage" AP attendance and really maximize per capita profits.
> 
> Overall, the feeling I'm getting right now seems quite distinct and not in a good way. *It's not like anything I can remember. It seems like there's a lot of frustration in regional management and almost a "what's next" worry. It's almost like that "who's next" feeling that clouded over the layoffs has expanded to other areas. We, as fans, can get that way more often than we should at times, but it's highly unusual to see people broadly within the company feeling that way and even more unusual for them to be vocalizing it. It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming. Maybe you're not mad or upset about DME. Good for you. But I promise you that there's bound to be something they'll come for that matters a great deal to you. *It certainly feels quite ominous.*



Thank you for this honest and insightful take.

I still hope and dream that all of this crap is just temporary.  Maybe that “temporary” is just significantly longer than we all thought.


----------



## gottalovepluto

andyman8 said:


> I've been exceptionally busy within the last few weeks so forgive me for this backlog of things I wanted to touch upon and conversations I wanted to share. This post may break some sort of record in length so I apologize to anyone (like myself) who doesn't do well with small font clumped together on their screen. I'll try to bold the big "takeaways."
> 
> One of the most interesting things about the *DME announcement was how many people within Disney/TDO/Walt Disney Travel seemed to be caught off guard by it*. I talked to a number of folks who said they weren't aware of the change until the note went out to Disney Travel Agents (which happened minutes before the DPB post). For a logistical change this drastic, that's unusual. Even if it doesn't get shared with "outsiders," they usually communicate it internally a bit in advance. At this point, there still seems to be a lot of questions about the nuances of this announcement. For example, nobody seems to have received any sort of official clarification/guidance on the "2021 arrivals" language. *Disney itself doesn't even seem to know if DME will have will be abandoned entirely on 1/1/22 or if will be phased out*, only transporting Guests backs to the airport whose stays started in 2021. At least one person I talked to doesn't think that the current contract would allow that to happen but bottom line is that nobody seems to know. My guess is those details are still be worked out in this "divorce."
> 
> I know some have speculated that this was a Mears-led decision, but there's just no evidence at all to support that. *Everyone seems to agree that the elimination of this service was purely a financial decision* and that the upfront cost was likely just so high (especially right now with resorts barely filling rooms) that it made DME an easy target (much like MagicBands), and the only reason it's not happening sooner is that 1/1/22 was the next available exit option for Disney from their agreement with Mears. Supposedly, *Mears did not even get that much of a heads-up as well*, which sort of explains their curt, if not slightly annoyed, statement.
> 
> As of now, *no one is aware of a paid alternative in the works*. The consensus seems to be that because this had to do more with upfront costs (rather than eventual returns), a paid version still would be too high of an upfront cost and undercut the short-term "benefits" of this cut. Of course, depending on what happens with travel patterns, park capacity, and those all-important hotel bookings into the summer, that *very possibly could change* but that seems to be the thinking right now.
> 
> Carrying on that theme, *some have speculated that this could be linked to the train project; nobody I've talked to even sees these two things as related* in any way. While Brightline could one day be part of those "more options" for transportation Disney referenced in their DPB post, all they're talking about is rideshare for now. Remember that, officially, Disney's involvement with that project is just a land "donation." I believe Brightline will pay to build and operate the station and that Brightline is dictating the timeline (which, if it's like any of their other projects, will likely get bumped out several times). There's still too much unknown (and not enough within TWDC's control) for them to make any discernible plans or decisions involving that project right now. As much as it annoys some of us, *DME was a cut, made to reduce expenditures and that's it.* There doesn't seem to be some grand plan beyond just saving money in the face of the beating they took in 2020 (and will likely continue to take in 2021).
> 
> I'm also not sure where the idea of a "new" MDE being part of the Disney Genie came from but just want to emphasize that *Disney Genie is an expansion of Disney's park planning toolkit*. It has nothing to do with MDE (or room keys/MagicBands for that matter). Disney, at least internally, has been pretty clear that it's *essentially an "official" version of TouringPlans.com* that _may_ include certain features (unsaid part: probably for a price) could help "optimize" your day in the park. It's also worth noting that -- because of all the weirdness with crowds, lines, posted wait times, and capacity -- *some features of this app could be delayed for some time*. The *"replacement" for MagicBands is already here: KTTW cards.* Certain digital functionalities from MBs will also come to MDE in the coming weeks, but I guess Disney IT is continuing to impress everyone with its ability to have difficulty with that even.
> 
> I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm not really in the loop with what goes on at DLR but I'll reiterate that *DLR "sunsetting" the current AP program over there doesn't mean WDW APs are going away*. It likely made more financial sense for DLR to refund everyone rather than extend passes for 14-18 months, and yes, it now also gives them the opportunity for them to address the "passholder problem" over there that we've talked about on here. Apparently, DLR has all of these grandfathered passes with all sorts stipulations, exemptions, and even pass types that aren't available to the general public anymore. Like I said, I don't know a lot about the DLR AP system but a friend of mine who has experience with WDW Ticket Services and GR explained to me that *WDW could transition to a new AP system/membership by just doing what they did five years ago when they moved to the Silver/Gold/Plat/Plat+ system: let passes in the old system expire throughout the year and give the passholder the option to "renew" into the new system*. *APs not being sold now at WDW has more to do with capacity restrictions (and particularly early complaints from passholders about the difficulties getting a reservation)*. In fact, a few lucky people apparently did buy new APs on reopening day before they reinstated the pause the following day.
> 
> What does a new AP system look like? I have no idea, but WDW will be watching DLR closely. Nobody at WDW I've talked to seems to know what DLR is "planning" (can they really plan when they don't even have a park open?) but it was suggested to me that *we might see AP branding fade into some sort of new branding like "Magic Access" or something like that. *This is the branding HKDL uses for its AP program, though it functions exactly like our AP programs. Of course, it seems all but certain that DLR won't just change the branding, but whatever those changes are, WDW will be watching. And much like DLR did with MagicBands, WDW will see how it goes, assess the efficacy of such changes on their demographics, and move forward with whatever elements "work" for WDW. One thing I think we can all be almost certain of is that APs (or whatever we'll call them) will be jumping in price significantly on both coasts. *It should go without saying that the goal for both parks is to "manage" AP attendance and really maximize per capita profits.
> 
> Overall, the feeling I'm getting right now seems quite distinct and not in a good way. *It's not like anything I can remember. It seems like there's a lot of frustration in regional management and almost a "what's next" worry. It's almost like that "who's next" feeling that clouded over the layoffs has expanded to other areas. We, as fans, can get that way more often than we should at times, but it's highly unusual to see people broadly within the company feeling that way and even more unusual for them to be vocalizing it. It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming. Maybe you're not mad or upset about DME. Good for you. But I promise you that there's bound to be something they'll come for that matters a great deal to you. *It certainly feels quite ominous.*


Aren’t you full of cheer for us? 

Geez. What more damage could they do if this is just the beginning... the mind boggles... but I’m secretly scared of giving them any ideas if I voice that stuff out loud 

I’m gonna make the most of my AP this year! And, God willing, after this year my money can go to adventures abroad in 2022/2023. Return when Disney World exec’s feel flush again and are throwing money at various offerings.


----------



## Krandor

gottalovepluto said:


> Aren’t you full of cheer for us?
> 
> Geez. What more damage could they do if this is just the beginning... the mind boggles... but I’m secretly scared of giving them any ideas if I voice that stuff out loud
> 
> I’m gonna make the most of my AP this year! And, God willing, after this year my money can go to adventures abroad in 2022/2023. Return when Disney World exec’s feel flush again and are throwing money at various offerings.



I just hope rundisney isn't on the copping block. Though I think in general they bring in more money then they cost they are mostly looked at as a place to bring more people to the parks and if like Anaheim they don't think they need that they could be on the list. 

I just hope that post-covid they want to keep it around to drive more people to the parks but I don't think we can assume anything at this point and that sucks.


----------



## Mit88

I can’t imagine RunDisney not coming back. It’s part of the ROI that they love. And it’s a huge draw. It doesn’t stop them from banking in on the virtual runs either.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine RunDisney not coming back. It’s part of the ROI that they love. And it’s a huge draw. It doesn’t stop them from banking in on the virtual runs either.



These days it is hard not to be concerned About anything. I think rundisney moving to virtual only is possible. Likely? Probably not but i don't think we can assume anything these days. 

My optimistic side is that DLR restarts rundisney due to wanting more people to come when they can reopen.
My pessimistic side is rundisney goes away
The most realistic is in the middle.   WDW comes back (with some changes to themes and courses) and DLR doesn't.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I can’t imagine RunDisney not coming back. It’s part of the ROI that they love. And it’s a huge draw. It doesn’t stop them from banking in on the virtual runs either.


runDisney itself doesn’t make them a whole lot of money. They make money off the bookings from it. Race registration funds go into putting on the event. Big races like runDisney are not cheap.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> runDisney itself doesn’t make them a whole lot of money. They make money off the bookings from it. Race registration funds go into putting on the event. Big races like runDisney are not cheap.



But with the big races being at a notoriously slow time for Disney, don’t the bookings make that price for the event worth it?


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> But with the big races being at a notoriously slow time for Disney, don’t the bookings make that price for the event worth it?



That is exactly why they have them... bring in people on slow weekends.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> But with the big races being at a notoriously slow time for Disney, don’t the bookings make that price for the event worth it?





Krandor said:


> That is exactly why they have them... bring in people on slow weekends.


Right, which is what I was saying. I just wanted to point out the race themselves don't make money but the people that come to WDW for them do.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

andyman8 said:


> I've been exceptionally busy within the last few weeks so forgive me for this backlog of things I wanted to touch upon and conversations I wanted to share. This post may break some sort of record in length so I apologize to anyone (like myself) who doesn't do well with small font clumped together on their screen. I'll try to bold the big "takeaways."
> 
> One of the most interesting things about the *DME announcement was how many people within Disney/TDO/Walt Disney Travel seemed to be caught off guard by it*. I talked to a number of folks who said they weren't aware of the change until the note went out to Disney Travel Agents (which happened minutes before the DPB post). For a logistical change this drastic, that's unusual. Even if it doesn't get shared with "outsiders," they usually communicate it internally a bit in advance. At this point, there still seems to be a lot of questions about the nuances of this announcement. For example, nobody seems to have received any sort of official clarification/guidance on the "2021 arrivals" language. *Disney itself doesn't even seem to know if DME will have will be abandoned entirely on 1/1/22 or if will be phased out*, only transporting Guests backs to the airport whose stays started in 2021. At least one person I talked to doesn't think that the current contract would allow that to happen but bottom line is that nobody seems to know. My guess is those details are still be worked out in this "divorce."
> 
> I know some have speculated that this was a Mears-led decision, but there's just no evidence at all to support that. *Everyone seems to agree that the elimination of this service was purely a financial decision* and that the upfront cost was likely just so high (especially right now with resorts barely filling rooms) that it made DME an easy target (much like MagicBands), and the only reason it's not happening sooner is that 1/1/22 was the next available exit option for Disney from their agreement with Mears. Supposedly, *Mears did not even get that much of a heads-up as well*, which sort of explains their curt, if not slightly annoyed, statement.
> 
> As of now, *no one is aware of a paid alternative in the works*. The consensus seems to be that because this had to do more with upfront costs (rather than eventual returns), a paid version still would be too high of an upfront cost and undercut the short-term "benefits" of this cut. Of course, depending on what happens with travel patterns, park capacity, and those all-important hotel bookings into the summer, that *very possibly could change* but that seems to be the thinking right now.
> 
> Carrying on that theme, *some have speculated that this could be linked to the train project; nobody I've talked to even sees these two things as related* in any way. While Brightline could one day be part of those "more options" for transportation Disney referenced in their DPB post, all they're talking about is rideshare for now. Remember that, officially, Disney's involvement with that project is just a land "donation." I believe Brightline will pay to build and operate the station and that Brightline is dictating the timeline (which, if it's like any of their other projects, will likely get bumped out several times). There's still too much unknown (and not enough within TWDC's control) for them to make any discernible plans or decisions involving that project right now. As much as it annoys some of us, *DME was a cut, made to reduce expenditures and that's it.* There doesn't seem to be some grand plan beyond just saving money in the face of the beating they took in 2020 (and will likely continue to take in 2021).
> 
> I'm also not sure where the idea of a "new" MDE being part of the Disney Genie came from but just want to emphasize that *Disney Genie is an expansion of Disney's park planning toolkit*. It has nothing to do with MDE (or room keys/MagicBands for that matter). Disney, at least internally, has been pretty clear that it's *essentially an "official" version of TouringPlans.com* that _may_ include certain features (unsaid part: probably for a price) could help "optimize" your day in the park. It's also worth noting that -- because of all the weirdness with crowds, lines, posted wait times, and capacity -- *some features of this app could be delayed for some time*. The *"replacement" for MagicBands is already here: KTTW cards.* Certain digital functionalities from MBs will also come to MDE in the coming weeks, but I guess Disney IT is continuing to impress everyone with its ability to have difficulty with that even.
> 
> I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm not really in the loop with what goes on at DLR but I'll reiterate that *DLR "sunsetting" the current AP program over there doesn't mean WDW APs are going away*. It likely made more financial sense for DLR to refund everyone rather than extend passes for 14-18 months, and yes, it now also gives them the opportunity for them to address the "passholder problem" over there that we've talked about on here. Apparently, DLR has all of these grandfathered passes with all sorts stipulations, exemptions, and even pass types that aren't available to the general public anymore. Like I said, I don't know a lot about the DLR AP system but a friend of mine who has experience with WDW Ticket Services and GR explained to me that *WDW could transition to a new AP system/membership by just doing what they did five years ago when they moved to the Silver/Gold/Plat/Plat+ system: let passes in the old system expire throughout the year and give the passholder the option to "renew" into the new system*. *APs not being sold now at WDW has more to do with capacity restrictions (and particularly early complaints from passholders about the difficulties getting a reservation)*. In fact, a few lucky people apparently did buy new APs on reopening day before they reinstated the pause the following day.
> 
> What does a new AP system look like? I have no idea, but WDW will be watching DLR closely. Nobody at WDW I've talked to seems to know what DLR is "planning" (can they really plan when they don't even have a park open?) but it was suggested to me that *we might see AP branding fade into some sort of new branding like "Magic Access" or something like that. *This is the branding HKDL uses for its AP program, though it functions exactly like our AP programs. Of course, it seems all but certain that DLR won't just change the branding, but whatever those changes are, WDW will be watching. And much like DLR did with MagicBands, WDW will see how it goes, assess the efficacy of such changes on their demographics, and move forward with whatever elements "work" for WDW. One thing I think we can all be almost certain of is that APs (or whatever we'll call them) will be jumping in price significantly on both coasts. *It should go without saying that the goal for both parks is to "manage" AP attendance and really maximize per capita profits.
> 
> Overall, the feeling I'm getting right now seems quite distinct and not in a good way. *It's not like anything I can remember. It seems like there's a lot of frustration in regional management and almost a "what's next" worry. It's almost like that "who's next" feeling that clouded over the layoffs has expanded to other areas. We, as fans, can get that way more often than we should at times, but it's highly unusual to see people broadly within the company feeling that way and even more unusual for them to be vocalizing it. It also seems abundantly clear that there are so many more cuts coming. Maybe you're not mad or upset about DME. Good for you. But I promise you that there's bound to be something they'll come for that matters a great deal to you. *It certainly feels quite ominous.*


Which is why dme stopped the baggage delivery


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Right, which is what I was saying. I just wanted to point out the race themselves don't make money but the people that come to WDW for them do.



Agreed and is one reason their marathon weekend is the week after New Years. A very slow week normally. 

I don't have kids and do marathon weekend most years and I struggle from a work standpoint to do it. Come back from Christmas and New Years and now everybody is ready to get back to starting projects.... oh I'm going on vacation for a week in two days. 

It's a tough time to take off on vacation... which is why they do it that weekend.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Krandor said:


> There is an issue from a media/PR perspective disney couldn't do what uni and others are doing in some areas. Like if they brought back fireworks now you'd have a bunch of pics of a crowded Main Street all over social media Though some of that is that Disney has such a smaller area that are optimum viewing areas for fireworks.



I think there’s definitely some truth to this. Universal seems to slide under the radar much easier. I was surprised to read on their website you can remove masks on water rides or for character photos.. simply just because I’ve never even heard anyone mention that! Now if that were Disney I could see the headlines now.. “Maskless riders on Splash Mountain!” or something. 

Off topic but.. is it true they let you take off masks for outdoor character photos? I mean it must be if it’s on the website but I don’t remember seeing it mentioned often on here. It’d be great to have a mask free family picture.


----------



## osufeth24

TikiTikiFan said:


> I think there’s definitely some truth to this. Universal seems to slide under the radar much easier. I was surprised to read on their website you can remove masks on water rides or for character photos.. simply just because I’ve never even heard anyone mention that! Now if that were Disney I could see the headlines now.. “Maskless riders on Splash Mountain!” or something.
> 
> Off topic but.. is it true they let you take off masks for outdoor character photos? I mean it must be if it’s on the website but I don’t remember seeing it mentioned often on here. It’d be great to have a mask free family picture.


no, you cant


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> Thank you for this honest and insightful take.
> 
> I still hope and dream that all of this crap is just temporary.  Maybe that “temporary” is just significantly longer than we all thought.



That is sort of where I am at. I am still hopefully *most* things come back - maybe not at the same level as before (e.g., streetmosphere) and some things may now have added costs. But over the long term I still have faith Disney knows what separates them from other parks 

Just coming to terms with "temporary" is 3-5 years not 12-18 months


----------



## mshanson3121

Getting caught up, I'm a few pages behind....



gottalovepluto said:


> Feel bad for international travelers. What a roller coaster they’re going through





DGsAtBLT said:


> As an “international” guest (in quotes because I feel like people think overseas not Canada when talking international), I can tell you most of us do not feel like we’re on a roller coaster ride in terms of waiting for travel rules to let up. I haven’t seen super recent polling, but the last number I saw was I believe close to 80 percent want the borders to remain how they are and the quarantines and whatnot to stay in place.
> 
> Here in Canada at least in my province people are much more focused on the roller coaster of local restrictions (we can be fined for having people over from outside our household, and even giants like Walmart can only sell essential items in store), people miss travel, and you will always have those who push boundaries and don’t care about Covid who are willing to go now, but the majority are not eager for it to open back up. That seems much more like a US thing right now.





DGsAtBLT said:


> Sorry I meant travel within the US by Americans as the US thing I was referring to. Up here we are being urged to stay in our own provinces at this point, with quarantines in some places if you are entering from another. The biggest group of Canadians traveling seems to be the politicians .
> 
> On travel centered forums like this there has been an idea perpetuated that many outside the US are eagerly anticipating the day when we are no longer restricted (actually restricted or effectively restricted with inconvenient policies), the post I responded to specifically mentioned international guests being on a roller coaster due to restrictions put in place by our own countries. Very different concerns right now up here, most are not bothered by restricted travel even within the country.



To speak a bit on this... as an "International" traveler (another Canadian), with my own perspective... 

Do I feel it's a roller coaster? Yes. Though not solely due to the travel issues, but they are definitely part of it. I *am *anxiously waiting the day that we can travel again. We're one of the "border town" people - as the crow flies our house is 1 mile from the US border. We spent time in Maine almost every week - getting my mail, grocery shopping, getting gas, golfing, skiing, our orthodontist is over there. The shut down had a very big impact on our lives - from having to find a new orthodontist, which was really sad since he was my orthodontist growing up, so he has basically been "in my life" for 25 years; to having a financial impact - as a homeschooler, we always shipped our curriculum stateside since it was a fraction of the cost of trying to buy in/ship to Canada, and also, our daughter's medications were far cheaper in the US than Canada, and some aren't even available in Canada, so we had to try and find replacements, and gluten free products were much more plentiful and affordable so we bought a lot of groceries over across; to just having an impact on our general life in the loss of family recreation etc...  Both the golf course and ski hill we used were in Maine. They were 15 minutes from our house. The closest ski hill now is almost 1.5 hours away. What's more they were insanely affordable - both places charge a fraction of what our Canadian counterparts do. They were the difference between us being able to afford to go and not being able to. And yes, vacation - we love traveling state-side, and would travel to New Hampshire almost every summer (and Disney every 3-4 years it seems, lol). It truly feels like home to us, and is a special place for our family. Why not travel in Canada? Because it costs too bloody much to travel outside of our local Atlantic Canada (which we already have traveled/continue to travel extensively). I mean, quite literally, we can go to Florida/Disney cheaper than we can fly to Alberta for a week's vacation in our own country. It's sad, honestly.  Anyways, the shutdown cost us all of that. So... every Canadian feels differently about the shutdown, and has been impacted in different ways - some weren't impacted at all, and many Canadians could care less if they ever step foot on American soil. We're *not *one of them. Heck, we're the ones who want to become snowbirds some day, LOL. 

But, all of that said - I still support the shutdown and feel it's absolutely the right move. Unfortunately, things are just way too out of control in the US and it's too big of a risk. But, just because you know it's the right thing, doesn't make it easy. 




Krandor said:


> Ah 2019.. back when *we were naive about what was to come*.   Feels like a decade ago.



I knew from the day I first heard about Covid in China.... what was that, in December 2019... that it was going to come to North America and impact us. But I was thinking it would be like SARS - not *that* big of a deal. It would impact the big city areas, but not _everywhere. _At that point I never imagined it would be like this. However, by the time February rolled around and it was spreading globally (course now we know it was spreading well before that), and China was in full lockdown... I was stunned by the amount of people who were in absolute denial and couldn't see the writing on the wall. 



andyman8 said:


> I also pressed a bit on the "benefits" of staying at a Disney Resort hotel without DME and EMH (and FP+). I think this might have been mentioned here, but *the way to look at "Resort Guest Early Entry" (yes, that's the official magical name of this new perk) is not from the perspective of a Disney Resort Guest but rather from the perspective of an offsite Guest who now will never be able to avoid a park with EMH*. Every day of an offsite Guest's vacation, they'll be 30 minutes behind Resort Guests. Especially with high-demand attractions like SDD or FoP, that means there's no way they can feasibly "rope drop" those rides to avoid waiting in a long line. In a way, it's more of penalty for offsite Guests than a perk for onsite Guests.



It is absolutely a penalty for off-site guests. We have special needs/health issues kids. Yes, we have DAS, but DAS on it's own isn't as big of a help as people might think. To make Disney "doable" for our family, it involves combining DAS with other strategies such as rope dropping to take advantage of the low crowds AND FP+. So to lose that rope drop strategy is definitely a kick in the gut, and as much as I hate to say it, will absolutely make us consider whether we'll be able to stay off-site or not. If FP+ comes back, then I can see us still staying off-site. But if it doesn't (or comes back as a paid option), this will basically force us to stay on-site. Or... it will just force us not to return. The next 6 months of news will probably make the decision for us.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> It is absolutely a penalty for off-site guests. We have special needs/health issues kids. Yes, we have DAS, but DAS on it's own isn't as big of a help as people might think. To make Disney "doable" for our family, it involves combining DAS with other strategies such as rope dropping to take advantage of the low crowds AND FP+. So to lose that rope drop strategy is definitely a kick in the gut, and as much as I hate to say it, will absolutely make us consider whether we'll be able to stay off-site or not. If FP+ comes back, then I can see us still staying off-site. But if it doesn't (o*r comes back as a paid option*), this will basically force us to stay on-site. Or... it will just force us not to return. The next 6 months of news will probably make the decision for us.



I do think the details of what the replacement for FP+ is will be a huge factor.  I could see a scenario where there is a paid option for FP and it actually be better for offsite guests vs the old system and staying on property. If, as an off site guest, I can pay for FP and be guaranteed some of the headliners, that is better than the old system where they would generally be gone by the time it got to 30 days out.  And, depending on the price, coudl still be an overall cost savings vs paying to stay on site.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is sort of where I am at. I am still hopefully *most* things come back - maybe not at the same level as before (e.g., streetmosphere) and some things may now have added costs. But over the long term I still have faith Disney knows what separates them from other parks
> 
> *Just coming to terms with "temporary" is 3-5 years not 12-18 months*



I think this is the key. We all wanted things to go back to normal asap. I think at this point most of us were hoping for 2022. But the idea that it could be 2025 or 2028 before things are "normal" again at Disney, is a bit disheartening. But even then, the reality is - Disney will NEVER again look like it did before Covid, we've lost that, for better or worse - and I imagine it'll be a bit of both. And we just have to accept that Disney as we knew it is gone, and then figure out if we can accept what Disney will be moving forward.


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> I do think the details of what the replacement for FP+ is will be a huge factor.  I could see a scenario where there is a paid option for FP and it actually be better for offsite guests vs the old system and staying on property. If, as an off site guest, I can pay for FP and be guaranteed some of the headliners, that is better than the old system where they would generally be gone by the time it got to 30 days out.  And, depending on the price, coudl still be an overall cost savings vs paying to stay on site.



Good point. I hadn't thought of it this way. It really will be interesting to see what they come up with. I hope they come up with it sooner than later. I would be surprised if they don't have something in place for the 50th. And yet at the same time, I could also see it not returning at this point until 2022, since so mny people have already booked trips for the 50th, which this would impact.


----------



## danissmart

mshanson3121 said:


> Good point. I hadn't thought of it this way. It really will be interesting to see what they come up with. I hope they come up with it sooner than later. I would be surprised if they don't have something in place for the 50th. And yet at the same time, I could also see it not returning at this point until 2022, since so mny people have already booked trips for the 50th, which this would impact.


There is no 50th. Mark it down. A few decorations and some pins for sale. That's it.


----------



## yulilin3

danissmart said:


> There is no 50th. Mark it down. A few decorations and some pins for sale. That's it.


don't forget the cupcake that will sell out b 9:30am


----------



## Eric Smith

danissmart said:


> There is no 50th. Mark it down. A few decorations and some pins for sale. That's it.


They're running festivals at EPCOT.  The Festival of the Arts is fairly close to the normal festival.  Why do you think they can't run the 50th celebration in October?


----------



## bookbabe626

Eric Smith said:


> They're running festivals at EPCOT.  The Festival of the Arts is fairly close to the normal festival.  Why do you think they can't run the 50th celebration in October?



Epcot festivals are money-makers...mostly food/drinks/stuff to buy, with experiences that are either relatively cheap to run or are paid for by the participants.

I think the expectation was that the original MK 50th would have more elaborate experiences (ie. not cheap) and nicer free stuff for attendees.  The fear is likely that the 50th will drop down to “festival level” with just food/drinks/stuff to buy and some photo ops, with maybe a free button (the “we’re celebrating” style) for attendees.


----------



## emilymad

mshanson3121 said:


> I think this is the key. We all wanted things to go back to normal asap. I think at this point most of us were hoping for 2022. But the idea that it could be 2025 or 2028 before things are "normal" again at Disney, is a bit disheartening. But even then, the reality is - Disney will NEVER again look like it did before Covid, we've lost that, for better or worse - and I imagine it'll be a bit of both. And we just have to accept that Disney as we knew it is gone, and then figure out if we can accept what Disney will be moving forward.



This is excellent while painful point.  It really makes us having to decide if our Disney trips are "worth it".  I can't stomach paying for park tickets next month which is very sad.  Even more depressing is that our next trip we will be faced with this same decision.  After having an AP for many years it is hard reality to face.


----------



## scrappinginontario

gottalovepluto said:


> Feel bad for international travelers. What a roller coaster they’re going through


Personally, not a roller coaster at all.  Many are just choosing not to travel right now and are okay with that.


TheMaxRebo said:


> The Dreams Unlimited Travel show this week was talking to a few of their agents about traveling to Disney during Covid/with the restriction/etc.  One of them, Tracey, lives in Canada and flat out said that while she went once and is planning to come again she would go more often if not having to deal with the hassle/regulations/etc of traveling from (and really back to) Canada
> 
> She's about as die hard as you can get so if if the hassle is impacting her willingness to travel, I am sure it will just be a deal breaker for many, even if they are technically able to travel here


As a Canadian we have always been allowed to fly into the US but many of us are choosing not to travel to WDW due to the difference in how the pandemic is being handled in general.  I know many who are DVC with points or had trips booked and personally don't know a single person who has visited WDW since March.

We'll travel again but for now we're just doing what we need to do now (staying home) until the numbers are more under control.  For me it has nothing at all to do with the 'hassle' of travel but my feeling of personal safety.  And yes, while many will say, 'I feel safer at Disney than I do at our local grocery store', many of us are on lockdown and going to the grocery store rarely also.  I go about every 10 days to pick up what's needed for myself and my parents and that's all.  I still have almost half a tank of gas in my car and the last time I filled up was 4 weeks ago.  

While I love Disney and normally visit 2-3 times a year, it's just not high on my priority list right now.  High on my wish list but those wishes are on hold for now.


----------



## Eric Smith

bookbabe626 said:


> Epcot festivals are money-makers...mostly food/drinks/stuff to buy, with experiences that are either relatively cheap to run or are paid for by the participants.
> 
> I think the expectation was that the original MK 50th would have more elaborate experiences (ie. not cheap) and nicer free stuff for attendees.  The fear is likely that the 50th will drop down to “festival level” with just food/drinks/stuff to buy and some photo ops, with maybe a free button (the “we’re celebrating” style) for attendees.


I don't know why anyone would expect Disney to give out free things to attendees for the 50th.  I think that would only happen if it was a special ticketed event (which really wouldn't be free then).  I've looked back for info on the 40th anniversary.  It looks like there were a lot of meet and greets and signings with artists of special limited edition merchandise (not free of course).   As long as the virus situation allows for it, I definitely expect some kind of celebration.   It won't just be "cupcakes and pins" as the previous poster suggested.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> I don't know why anyone would expect Disney to give out free things to attendees for the 50th.  I think that would only happen if it was a special ticketed event (which really wouldn't be free then).  I've looked back for info on the 40th anniversary.  It looks like there were a lot of meet and greets and signings with artists of special limited edition merchandise (not free of course).   As long as the virus situation allows for it, I definitely expect some kind of celebration.   It won't just be "cupcakes and pins" as the previous poster suggested.



well, for the year of a million dreams promotion they did give out free things (I got a pair of the special ears they were giving out, for example) so it isn't unprecidented. I wouldn't count on it (or at least anything beyond a button on the actual day or something like that) but it could happen


----------



## TheMaxRebo

scrappinginontario said:


> As a Canadian we have always been allowed to fly into the US but many of us are choosing not to travel to WDW due to the difference in how the pandemic is being handled in general. I know many who are DVC with points or had trips booked and personally don't know a single person who has visited WDW since March.
> 
> We'll travel again but for now we're just doing what we need to do now (staying home) until the numbers are more under control. For me it has nothing at all to do with the 'hassle' of travel but my feeling of personal safety. And yes, while many will say, 'I feel safer at Disney than I do at our local grocery store', many of us are on lockdown and going to the grocery store rarely also. I go about every 10 days to pick up what's needed for myself and my parents and that's all. I still have almost half a tank of gas in my car and the last time I filled up was 4 weeks ago.
> 
> While I love Disney and normally visit 2-3 times a year, it's just not high on my priority list right now. High on my wish list but those wishes are on hold for now.



Some of us in the U.S. are acting the same (at least I know we are - we've cancelled our upcoming trip and only going to the grocery store, not traveling out of state, etc) - just pointing out one anecdotal example of someone international who does have extra hoops to go through and it is those extra hoops that are reducing how often that individual is traveling to Disney


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bookbabe626 said:


> Epcot festivals are money-makers...mostly food/drinks/stuff to buy, with experiences that are either relatively cheap to run or are paid for by the participants.
> 
> I think the expectation was that the original MK 50th would have more elaborate experiences (ie. not cheap) and nicer free stuff for attendees.  The fear is likely that the 50th will drop down to “festival level” with just food/drinks/stuff to buy and some photo ops, with maybe a free button (the “we’re celebrating” style) for attendees.



The other part of the 50th that was originalyl put out there was all these updates or new things that were to come - I think it was specifically promoted as 50 new things/changes for the 50th .... and most/all of those are now off the table

At least personally that is more of what my focus is on / wondering what we will or won't get ... what was talked about was a new night time parade, a new fireworks show, updated to Big Thunder, opening of Tron and Guardians, etc. - is any of that still going to happen? or is it going to be basically the same park with some decorations on the newly painted Castle and that is it?


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> The other part of the 50th that was originalyl put out there was all these updates or new things that were to come - I think it was specifically promoted as 50 new things/changes for the 50th .... and most/all of those are now off the table
> 
> At least personally that is more of what my focus is on / wondering what we will or won't get ... what was talked about was a new night time parade, a new fireworks show, updated to Big Thunder, opening of Tron and Guardians, etc. - is any of that still going to happen? or is it going to be basically the same park with some decorations on the newly painted Castle and that is it?


Yeah for me the 50 th was not about any special things that day but more about everything opening starting the celebration year, like a new WDW era. Of course now almost everything is on hold


----------



## mattpeto

It sure seems like we're all down about WDW, but I think we should temper it in a bit.

The parks and the resorts are still there.  The entertainment venues and closed restaurants didn't get demolished.  Entertainment will return.  The WS barges are eyesores, but it's reminder that nighttime spectaculars are planned comebacks. 

They are still moving forward with projects (Remy, GoTG, Epcot Spine, Tron), even if it's slower pace.

We caught a glimpse of what's ahead a little bit for 2022 (no DME) but it doesn't mean the other stuff won't be back.

EDIT: Also when social distancing protocols are gone, who is to say that EMH won't make a comeback?


----------



## figmentfinesse

Does anyone know why Splash hasn't been opening with the park the last few days?


----------



## hertamaniac

mattpeto said:


> It sure seems like we're all down about WDW, but I think we should temper it in a bit.
> 
> The parks and the resorts are still there.  The entertainment venues and closed restaurants didn't get demolished.  Entertainment will return.  The WS barges are eyesores, but it's reminder that nighttime spectaculars are planned comebacks.
> 
> They are still moving forward with projects (Remy, GoTG, Epcot Spine, Tron), even if it's slower pace.
> 
> We caught a glimpse of what's ahead a little bit for 2022 (no DME) but it doesn't mean the other stuff won't be back.



I am anticipating that more resorts at WDW will announce openings further into this year.  That, in itself, would be a huge indicator of a recovery and open the "normal" door a bit.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> As long as the virus situation allows for it, I definitely expect some kind of celebration.   It won't just be "cupcakes and pins" as the previous poster suggested.


there already is more. WDW announced 30 min early entry will be coming for the 50th for resort guests. Literally they said that.

That was as a clear a signal Disney could give that every normal thing they do in reopening this Fall and beyond will be “for the 50th”. No need to spend extra money for this event.


----------



## BorderTenny

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone know why Splash hasn't been opening with the park the last few days?


I'm guessing it's because it's been too cold.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> They're running festivals at EPCOT.  The Festival of the Arts is fairly close to the normal festival.  Why do you think they can't run the 50th celebration in October?


Epcot because of it's size can feel pretty close to normal at the present limited capacity.  40% of capacity is pretty close to what average crowds were like at Epcot pre COVID.  That is why Festival of the Arts can feel close to normal.  The same doesn't hold at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> Epcot because of it's size can feel pretty close to normal at the present limited capacity.  40% of capacity is pretty close to what average crowds were like at Epcot pre COVID.  That is why Festival of the Arts can feel close to normal.  The same doesn't hold at the Magic Kingdom.


I was talking about what was being offered at the festival, not how full the park was.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

osufeth24 said:


> no, you cant


Yes, at Universal, you can take masks off for pictures.  Not at Disney.


----------



## mattpeto

hertamaniac said:


> I am anticipating that more resorts at WDW will announce openings further into this year.  That, in itself, would be a huge indicator of a recovery and open the "normal" door a bit.



Yep, we have resorts with planned openings already.  Have to get through "The Winds of Winter" before we can dream a little bit.


----------



## Brianstl

Eric Smith said:


> I was talking about what was being offered at the festival, not how full the park was.


The thing is when you can have a normal amount of people in a park, you can offer more of a normal experience because it makes it possible for it to make economic sense.


----------



## Yooperroo

figmentfinesse said:


> Does anyone know why Splash hasn't been opening with the park the last few days?


Yesterday it was down until 12:30ish due to technical issues. I can't speak to the other days.


----------



## rpb718

Personally, I think we're a few months away from speculating what the 50th will look like in October 2021 (which probably belongs in the Walt Disney World 50th Anniversary News thread).  If anything in andyman8's post raised eyebrows, it was the sense that there were more cuts coming.  Until we have a sense of what those cuts are and their effects on parks and/or resorts, I think any speculation now is premature.

ETA: It also hinges on the ability for the country (and the world) to be vaccinated.  Even in the US, supply is becoming an issue leaving many states with folks wanting to take as well as those waiting for 2nd doses in the lurch.  This needs to be fixed soon or the timelines folks were hoping for will be greatly affected.


----------



## hereforthechurros

hertamaniac said:


> I am anticipating that more resorts at WDW will announce openings further into this year.  That, in itself, would be a huge indicator of a recovery and open the "normal" door a bit.


We're pretty chill about WDW happenings and not needing to be there for special events or first day or openings or whatever, but when they reopen the Port Orleans resorts that might have to change. I miss them so much!


----------



## tink2424

TikiTikiFan said:


> I think there’s definitely some truth to this. Universal seems to slide under the radar much easier. I was surprised to read on their website you can remove masks on water rides or for character photos.. simply just because I’ve never even heard anyone mention that! Now if that were Disney I could see the headlines now.. “Maskless riders on Splash Mountain!” or something.
> 
> Off topic but.. is it true they let you take off masks for outdoor character photos? I mean it must be if it’s on the website but I don’t remember seeing it mentioned often on here. It’d be great to have a mask free family picture.


I'm not sure if you have been on any of the Universal water rides but you get SOAKED.  It is impossible to wear a mask as you wouldn't be able to breathe.  It isn't safe.  And I did go in September and you can only take your mask off once in your vehicle and must put it on before you get out of your vehicle.  This is how water rides should be done but it isn't as big of a deal at Disney as the rides there you don't get soaked on right now.  I had brought a zip lock bag to put our masks in so they wouldn't get wet... 

And you can take your mask off for pictures at Universal.  I did it and I have seen many pictures of others that have done it.  It is usually for a very brief moment to take the pic and it is done while you are socially distancing outside.  So I personally feel it is very safe.  

Just a few thoughts.  Sorry for the delay as I logged off early yesterday...


----------



## Bruggok

With many domestic diehard fans already booked for the days around 50th, my guess is that Disney is waiting until last minute to see if they can 100% park capacity by that time. If they can they will have all the resorts to open and fill, so they will promote/discount to get undecided people to book. If they can’t raise park capacity, they will defer 50th celebration until the day they can. As with various festivals, their aim is about boosting attendance and spend per person per day.

Despite the loss of int’l visitors, I believe WDW has greatly benefitted from domestic visitors cramming into Florida. WDW is the only warm fun place they can visit, aside from various beach towns, without requiring a quarantine or - covid test. Eventually when CA/HI and int’l destinations open up, the big spenders will travel elsewhere. Will int’l visitors return to counteract the loss, even though the US is widely perceived as uncontrolled covid hotspot? I see this as the next big challenge for WDW mgt.


----------



## brockash

gottalovepluto said:


> there already is more. WDW announced 30 min early entry will be coming for the 50th for resort guests. Literally they said that.
> 
> That was as a clear a signal Disney could give that every normal thing they do in reopening this Fall and beyond will be “for the 50th”. No need to spend extra money for this event.


Exactly... the parks are and have been since reopening opening 30-45 mins before official park opening time for everyone, so really what they announced is that they're now going to reduce that to only 30 mins. and to only resort guests... - oh and they're going to advertise it as an incentive so more ppl. know about it etc. -that's not a perk or more lol.


----------



## Jroceagles

wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?


----------



## osufeth24

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?


I'd be shocked if there was one.   But who know's


----------



## rteetz

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?





osufeth24 said:


> I'd be shocked if there was one.   But who know's


Theoretically they could. It’s typically just one of the cavalcade floats anyways.


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Theoretically they could. It’s typically just one of the cavalcade floats anyways.



ya true, i'm not sure if there is anything in the contracts/union whatever you wanna call it, that has someone interacting with employees like that (meaning a non disney employee being on a float with disney cms).


----------



## SMRT-1

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?


"I'm going to Disney World... eventually."


----------



## mattpeto

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?



OT: won't be our team.


----------



## osufeth24

mattpeto said:


> OT: won't be our team.



I'm Bengals fan, so I'll never witness that


----------



## mattpeto

osufeth24 said:


> I'm Bengals fan, so I'll never witness that



Your arrow trends upwards.  

Our arrow does not.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?


It will be a Cavalcade of Champions. Not a parade.


----------



## mshanson3121

mattpeto said:


> OT: won't be our team.



It has potential to be our team again, depending if Mahomes gets cleared this week. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Joe in VA

Agree about people flowing into FL because there's nowhere else warm to travel. I've gone to FL over and over this year, because, where else? Had five trips to Cali scheduled and those were all moved to FL. I've gone down so many times that it started feeling like home and I bought a house in Tampa this week.


----------



## rockpiece

HS has had a rough day. Slinky didn’t open for 3 hours and Rock N Roller still hasn’t opened. Hope it’s not the same thing that happened in the beginning of the month but not good for 2 of your headliners to be down multiple hours.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

sullivan.kscott said:


> It will be a Cavalcade of Champions. Not a parade.



I was there last year and to be honest, that's all it really was.  Mahomes on a float , a car with a make a wish family (I think) and  maybe two floats with characters, a few dwarves walking. It was pretty short.  Except it was at a scheduled time, where people waited around for hours. We had a spot by Peco Bills.


----------



## chicagoshannon

rockpiece said:


> HS has had a rough day. Slinky didn’t open for 3 hours and Rock N Roller still hasn’t opened. Hope it’s not the same thing that happened in the beginning of the month but not good for 2 of your headliners to be down multiple hours.


And the Rise Que was open for at least 1 hour and 15 minutes.  I tried joining at 2:15 and could have gotten a group if I was in the park!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

tink2424 said:


> I'm not sure if you have been on any of the Universal water rides but you get SOAKED.  It is impossible to wear a mask as you wouldn't be able to breathe.  It isn't safe.  And I did go in September and you can only take your mask off once in your vehicle and must put it on before you get out of your vehicle.  This is how water rides should be done but it isn't as big of a deal at Disney as the rides there you don't get soaked on right now.  I had brought a zip lock bag to put our masks in so they wouldn't get wet...
> 
> And you can take your mask off for pictures at Universal.  I did it and I have seen many pictures of others that have done it.  It is usually for a very brief moment to take the pic and it is done while you are socially distancing outside.  So I personally feel it is very safe.
> 
> Just a few thoughts.  Sorry for the delay as I logged off early yesterday...



Awesome! We’ve done Universal Hollywood many times but not Orlando. Thinking about adding it to our next trip especially as they seem to be offering more extras like character photos and entertainment... We’re huge Harry Potter nerds so that’s the big draw anyways. 

I didn’t realize they had that leniency until we were watching a vlogger there and when they took their mask off for one of the water rides we were like ‘huh?’ and that prompted me to read about it on their website.

So yeah, I’d say they can definitely get away with more bc I’m more hyper focused on the theme parks there than the average person and it was the first I knew about it!

I love the idea of getting a quick picture mask free but I respect that others might not be comfortable with that policy. Most of the folks we saw disobeying the mask policy at Disney though was for pictures so makes you wonder if there’s a middle ground.


----------



## scrappinginontario

chicagoshannon said:


> And the Rise Que was open for at least 1 hour and 15 minutes.  I tried joining at 2:15 and could have gotten a group if I was in the park!


WOW!!!  I tried for the first time in a long while this afternoon and was surprised that I would have gotten through at least 5 times by 1:03.  I stopped trying then but had no idea the option to get a BG was open that long!!!


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> And the Rise Que was open for at least 1 hour and 15 minutes.  I tried joining at 2:15 and could have gotten a group if I was in the park!


Really?! It wasn’t some IT fluke saying it was open even though it wasn’t?

I would love if that insanity died down!

ETA- just saw yours and others posts on the BG thread. Crazy!


----------



## andyman8

Jroceagles said:


> wonder if SB champ will do the day after MK parade this year?





osufeth24 said:


> I'd be shocked if there was one.   But who know's





rteetz said:


> Theoretically they could. It’s typically just one of the cavalcade floats anyways.





osufeth24 said:


> ya true, i'm not sure if there is anything in the contracts/union whatever you wanna call it, that has someone interacting with employees like that (meaning a non disney employee being on a float with disney cms).


While, logistically, it’s possible, one has to wonder if they’re willing to spend the (rather substantial) money for the spot and promotion this year. I know Coke and Pepsi have decided to forgo their Super Bowl spots this year due to the economic situation. It would make sense for Disney to do the same, but at this point, it also wouldn’t surprise me to see them to go forward with it anyways.

I know the broadcast world is more than a little concerned that ad revenue from the Super Bowl will never be the same.


----------



## rteetz

andyman8 said:


> While, logistically, it’s possible, one has to wonder if they’re willing to spend the (rather substantial) money for the spot and promotion this year. I know Coke and Pepsi have decided to forgo their Super Bowl spots this year due to the economic situation. It would make sense for Disney to do the same, but at this point, it also wouldn’t surprise me to see them to go forward with it anyways.


Disney has been running ads for months now on traveling to WDW...


----------



## osufeth24

rteetz said:


> Disney has been running ads for months now on traveling to WDW...


Ya but putting an ad during the superbowl is expensive as heck.


----------



## Mit88

osufeth24 said:


> Ya but putting an ad during the superbowl is expensive as heck.



5.6M last year for a 30 second spot.


----------



## xuxa777

Disney offering a newly announced cruise from Vancouver to Seattle in July of this year. Guess they are feeling confident things will be rolling by then.

https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...h-Columbia),-Canada/2021-07-05-Disney-Wonder/


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Ya but putting an ad during the superbowl is expensive as heck.


Disney has the money. I am sure we will see something from Disney+ at least if not more.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Disney has the money. I am sure we will see something from Disney+ at least if not more.



Honestly, there’s no doubt in my mind there will be multiple Disney+ ads, and very likely a Disney Parks ad. You have to spend money to make money.


----------



## andyman8

rteetz said:


> Disney has the money. I am sure we will see something from Disney+ at least if not more.





Mit88 said:


> Honestly, there’s no doubt in my mind there will be multiple Disney+ ads, and very likely a Disney Parks ad. You have to spend money to make money.


Certainly possible. Was just raising a possibility.


----------



## scrappinginontario

xuxa777 said:


> Disney offering a newly announced cruise from Vancouver to Seattle in July of this year. Guess they are feeling confident things will be rolling by then.
> 
> https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/...h-Columbia),-Canada/2021-07-05-Disney-Wonder/


Just my personal thoughts but unless things change drastically I can’t imagine the Canadian border or port being open by then.


----------



## lisa12000

Bruggok said:


> With many domestic diehard fans already booked for the days around 50th, my guess is that Disney is waiting until last minute to see if they can 100% park capacity by that time. If they can they will have all the resorts to open and fill, so they will promote/discount to get undecided people to book. If they can’t raise park capacity, they will defer 50th celebration until the day they can. As with various festivals, their aim is about boosting attendance and spend per person per day.
> 
> Despite the loss of int’l visitors, I believe WDW has greatly benefitted from domestic visitors cramming into Florida. WDW is the only warm fun place they can visit, aside from various beach towns, without requiring a quarantine or - covid test. Eventually when CA/HI and int’l destinations open up, the big spenders will travel elsewhere. Will int’l visitors return to counteract the loss, even though the US is widely perceived as uncontrolled covid hotspot? I see this as the next big challenge for WDW mgt.



I think the European markets will be hard to get back anytime soon (not sure that will be much of a loss to WDW?) for many reasons

- the loss of the 'perks' we got such as free dining etc will be massive, only the uk forums this was the one big reason that people could 'afford' to go so often. Not such a bit deal to us, we will make do with fast food/quick service for 10-14 days but for many it is

- the loss of things within the parks I see as much more of a big deal to an international audience who may make a trip once every 3/4 Years for 2 weeks. Without entertainment/fireworks/DME/EMH etc im sure many will think its just to much money for half the experience - especially those who have been pre Covid such as us. We are die hards and desperate to get back, but there is a big doubt in my mind whether I want to 'spoil' my memories with a lesser experience.


- I dont know about mainland Europe but in the UK doom and gloom is rife with no end in sight for us despite a good vac role out. Up to today we have done 4.5 million vacs out of a pop of 67 mill with 15 million by mid feb which is virtually all the top groups in terms of vulnerability. Yet the deliberate leaks to the press are that there will be no lockdown release till easter - no kids back at school till after easter, no personal services open, pubs not open till may, no indoor family time till after easter, no international travel at all, no local travel. hospitality closed since November for many, and jobs just disappearing. They've said that restrictions will come back in winter no matter the vaccination which may mean hospitality and indoor dining close again! I personally cant see any hope of us getting outside the UK before next year - either because we wont be allowed or no one will want us!! its incredibly depressing but the reality for a lot of Europe (Germany closed till easter).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lisa12000 said:


> the loss of the 'perks' we got such as free dining etc will be massive, only the uk forums this was the one big reason that people could 'afford' to go so often. Not such a bit deal to us, we will make do with fast food/quick service for 10-14 days but for many it is



Just out of curiosity, I've seen it mentioned a few times about the loss of the DDP impacting travelers from the UK ... Is it because you get it at a discount in packages available to you or impact of exchange rate if you buy food directly here? Just wondering why it seems to be such a big deal for UK travelers specifically


----------



## mshanson3121

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've seen it mentioned a few times about the loss of the DDP impacting travelers from the UK ... Is it because you get it at a discount in packages available to you or impact of exchange rate if you buy food directly here? Just wondering why it seems to be such a big deal for UK travelers specifically



Also curious. As a Canadian who faces a pretty hefty exchange rate, the free dining plan was never a money saver whenever I priced it.


----------



## Sandisw

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've seen it mentioned a few times about the loss of the DDP impacting travelers from the UK ... Is it because you get it at a discount in packages available to you or impact of exchange rate if you buy food directly here? Just wondering why it seems to be such a big deal for UK travelers specifically



I am not international but many times, the free dining plans for those travelers came with room discounts as well.

Unlike the US, which was rack rate, packages for international travelers allowed both.   I can imagine that changes the numbers?


----------



## lisa12000

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've seen it mentioned a few times about the loss of the DDP impacting travelers from the UK ... Is it because you get it at a discount in packages available to you or impact of exchange rate if you buy food directly here? Just wondering why it seems to be such a big deal for UK travelers specifically



We never really get the opportunity for low room rates really like for domestic customers. We didnt get lower room rates to make up for the loss of free dining plan - the price for our package would be the same without or with the free dining plan does that make sense? for us - two weeks onsite with free food is a massive massive saving.


----------



## firefly_ris

lisa12000 said:


> We never really get the opportunity for low room rates really like for domestic customers. We didnt get lower room rates to make up for the loss of free dining plan - the price for our package would be the same without or with the free dining plan does that make sense? for us - two weeks onsite with free food is a massive massive saving.




I'm in a couple of Facebook Resort groups page that have a large portion of UK participants -- they frequently mentioned getting free gift cards to go with their booking, was that ever the case for you? It seemed to come up a lot, but perhaps that was if booking with Virgin or something like that. Also I seem to remember people getting a 14 day ticket for the price of a 7 day ticket.


----------



## Leigh L

rockpiece said:


> HS has had a rough day. Slinky didn’t open for 3 hours and Rock N Roller still hasn’t opened. Hope it’s not the same thing that happened in the beginning of the month but not good for 2 of your headliners to be down multiple hours.


We were there today, I'm not sure RnR ever opened ?  Slinky did open, but after the initial surge of 70 minutes and looked it, a little while later the posted wait time was 60 but was actually 30. The line started at the beginning of TSL. (I figured if the line started in the land, the wait couldn't be too bad lol. )


----------



## lisa12000

firefly_ris said:


> I'm in a couple of Facebook Resort groups page that have a large portion of UK participants -- they frequently mentioned getting free gift cards to go with their booking, was that ever the case for you? It seemed to come up a lot, but perhaps that was if booking with Virgin or something like that. Also I seem to remember people getting a 14 day ticket for the price of a 7 day ticket.



Oh yes we would have got 200 dollars alongside our free dining package last year has we been able to use it; the 14 for the price of 7 was a weird one as it really didn’t make the savings it would have in the US - the price differential between a 14 abs 7 day ticket normally is very small anyway


----------



## TheMaxRebo

lisa12000 said:


> We never really get the opportunity for low room rates really like for domestic customers. We didnt get lower room rates to make up for the loss of free dining plan - the price for our package would be the same without or with the free dining plan does that make sense? for us - two weeks onsite with free food is a massive massive saving.



Ah, ok, so it was FREE dining in the packages - that makes a ton more sense. I thought I was just the plan itself 

Definitely can understand how having your meals covered for two weeks - or not - can be a big factor in making the trip or not


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Certainly possible. Was just raising a possibility.



Absolutely. Times are tough, and even though the Super Bowl ads will likely see the first dip in price year over year since 2009, it’ll still be in the 5M for 30 seconds range, but as I said, they gotta spend money to make money.

Pedal to the metal on Disney+, especially with the content coming this year, I’d be absolutely shocked if we don’t get at least 1 full spectrum Disney+ ad showing what’s currently on, and what’s coming to Disney+ this year. It’s a no brained imo.

As for the parks, I think with a huge audience this is when they start their ad campaign for the 50th. Gotta start at some point, and I’m sure they’re hurting for reservations that time of year (even if the MK is “booked up” for Oct 1st), so what better way to kickstart the ad campaign than The most watched event of the year. I say there’s a 50% chance we see a Disney Parks commercial, and a 35% chance it’s an ad for the 50th


----------



## rosieposie3

We are international travels from the EU and we certainly have no qualms about going to WDW once we are allowed. Our trip is booked for April/May but we probably won't get there because of the current travel ban. I'm hoping to move it to December. Honestly the masks and distancing and all the other measures don't bother me too much. I'll just be glad to go like my US friends already have been.


----------



## osufeth24

I wonder when things are normal (whether that's a year, 3 years , 10 years whatever) if we'll hear the phrase "please fill in all the available spaces" again


----------



## kylenne

Sarahslay said:


> I have a lot of friends in the UK who really are eager to travel, and especially here, but they do know why they can't (it's just really, really hard on them because they want to plan so badly bud they have zero clue how long out is long enough). My canadian friends, and friends with family in Canada are only eager for boarders to open so they can see loved ones again. A friend of mine has a mom in Canada with breast cancer, husband passed a few years ago so she's all alone, and my friend hasn't seen her in almost a year. I'd say going on vacation would be the last of any of their worries right now all things considered. Now, speaking of Disney, they would probably LOVE some international traffic back, but IMO that's probably a bad idea for a while to come.



I haven’t seen my gf since last Valentine’s Day weekend. She came down and we saw Lion King on Broadway. It’s been absolutely the worst thing about this pandemic. Toronto and NYC are so close but might as well be on different planets right now, and that hurts. I could give a flying f about Disney by comparison, except to the extent that it’s our happy place.


----------



## mshanson3121

kylenne said:


> I haven’t seen my gf since last Valentine’s Day weekend. She came down and we saw Lion King on Broadway. It’s been absolutely the worst thing about this pandemic. Toronto and NYC are so close but might as well be on different planets right now, and that hurts. I could give a flying f about Disney by comparison, except to the extent that it’s our happy place.



We live in a border town, which also has a decent-sized Mennonite community on both sides of it. Obviously, family members are on both sides of the border. They are literally separated by a only few miles and yet haven't been able to see each other since March. 

Now, I do know that on the Canadian side at least, some people are now able to get permission to go visit family members state-side who are in dire situations. A woman from our church, her father lives in New Hampshire and was not doing well at all. She was granted permission to go see him. She had to do a 14-day quarantine when she came back, but at least she was able to cross the border and see him. 

I think Covid has been a real eye-opener for all of us, as to how much we all took for granted our ability to cross freely between our two countries. It was pretty much unfathomable that anything would ever stop that.


----------



## Funfire240

osufeth24 said:


> I wonder when things are normal (whether that's a year, 3 years , 10 years whatever) if we'll hear the phrase "please fill in all the available spaces" again


We talked about this when we were there over Thanksgiving.  This was one phrase I did not miss at all!


----------



## kylenne

mshanson3121 said:


> I think Covid has been a real eye-opener for all of us, as to how much we all took for granted our ability to cross freely between our two countries. It was pretty much unfathomable that anything would ever stop that.



This has been absolutely true for me. Travel in general...I did not realize just how privileged I was to just be able to get a last minute flash deal and fly off for a weekend, either there or Disney or elsewhere. I will never, ever take it for granted again.



Funfire240 said:


> We talked about this when we were there over Thanksgiving.  This was one phrase I did not miss at all!



I like to say I was socially distant before it was cool so I am 100% with you on this one. I hope that one never comes back lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kylenne said:


> I did not realize just how privileged I was to just be able to get a last minute flash deal and fly off for a weekend, either there or Disney or elsewhere



having kids already taught me that  ... I don't think we have flown anywhere without at least 6 months notice since having kids 

actually, part of that is the planner in me ... I don't think I have ever flown anywhere (not work related) with less than 6 months notice


----------



## birostick

Managed to get BG 1 this morning. Doesnt feel that busy here. 35 min wait for MMRR. I really wish the park hopping started at noon. Ive done most things at DHS already


----------



## osufeth24

birostick said:


> Managed to get BG 1 this morning. Doesnt feel that busy here. 35 min wait for MMRR. I really wish the park hopping started at noon. Ive done most things at DHS already



I know they said eventually theyd have it where some parks you could hop to earlier (or some later time if busy).  But ya I agree.  It's been hard for me to wait til 2


----------



## birostick

osufeth24 said:


> I know they said eventually theyd have it where some parks you could hop to earlier (or some later time if busy).  But ya I agree.  It's been hard for me to wait til 2


I was just so use to doing 2-3 FPs then hopping by noon at the latest


----------



## Tigger's ally

birostick said:


> Managed to get BG 1 this morning. Doesnt feel that busy here. 35 min wait for MMRR. I really wish the park hopping started at noon. Ive done most things at DHS already


go ride MMRR again and again just to make all of us at home jealous!


----------



## birostick

Tigger's ally said:


> go ride MMRR again and again just to make all of us at home jealous!


I *could* but i think its time for a drink and perhaps ride aerosmith again then really debate what im gonna do til 2pm. Id love to grab some random food at Festival of the Arts.


----------



## hereforthechurros

birostick said:


> I *could* but i think its time for a drink and perhaps ride aerosmith again then really debate what im gonna do til 2pm. Id love to grab some random food at Festival of the Arts.


Beer at baseline and another ride will kill enough time. Transportation to other parks starts around 1:40 pm.


----------



## birostick

hereforthechurros said:


> Beer at baseline and another ride will kill enough time. Transportation to other parks starts around 1:40 pm.


Went to brown derby lounge and got a drink. Did aerosmith. Doing star tours again (25 min wait) Gonna grab a beer after this @ baseline and check out the short movie "vacation fun" i believe.

I live around here, so i drove. The transport is no issue.


----------



## Tigger's ally

birostick said:


> Went to brown derby lounge and got a drink. Did aerosmith. Doing star tours again (25 min wait) Gonna grab a beer after this @ baseline and check out the short movie "vacation fun" i believe.
> 
> I live around here, so i drove. The transport is no issue.


The day we were at Studios in early December, the line for baseline was about as long as the line for MMRR.  Wanted to get in line so bad, but bought a beer from a cart to keep me going.


----------



## rteetz

Tigger's ally said:


> The day we were at Studios in early December, the line for baseline was about as long as the line for MMRR.  Wanted to get in line so bad, but bought a beer from a cart to keep me going.


Yeah that’s why I rope drop baseline


----------



## Funfire240

birostick said:


> Went to brown derby lounge and got a drink. Did aerosmith. Doing star tours again (25 min wait) Gonna grab a beer after this @ baseline and check out the short movie "vacation fun" i believe.
> 
> I live around here, so i drove. The transport is no issue.


We saw the short movie - it was cute in the newer Mickey shorts style.  DD talked us into going in because she saw a picture of the theater seats and wanted to see them.  We had some fun photo ops after too.


----------



## osufeth24

Ok, dfb posted a hilarious meme on their Instagram page. I don't wanna post it here in case I get in trouble again, but should check it out .


----------



## birostick

Less than 10 seconds into star tours this time. *over the loudspeaker* "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON" three seconds later "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON"... this was right after being told to keep it on during the flight.

Quick edit. It was not me in row one. Lol


----------



## osufeth24

birostick said:


> Less than 10 seconds into star tours this time. *over the loudspeaker* "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON" three seconds later "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON"... this was right after being told to keep it on during the flight.


hopefully if they do (or have to do) a 3rd time they just kick them out


----------



## MickeyWaffles

birostick said:


> Less than 10 seconds into star tours this time. *over the loudspeaker* "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON" three seconds later "ROW ONE PUT YOUR MASK ON"... this was right after being told to keep it on during the flight.
> 
> Quick edit. It was not me in row one. Lol



I am glad Disney is watching and taking it seriously/calling it out to deter the behavior but I just wish all guests respected the rule and those around them. These poor CMs. It’s so disappointing.


----------



## birostick

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am glad Disney is watching and taking it seriously/calling it out to deter the behavior but I just wish all guests respected the rule and those around them. These poor CMs. It’s so disappointing.



I wish they were tougher on people in general but recently i have noticed CMs calling people out more then they have in the past.


----------



## Tigger's ally

rteetz said:


> Yeah that’s why I rope drop baseline


In my defense, I did shut down Bar Riva early the same morning as I found an old friend (bartender from Gurgling suitcase).  Point taken though.  Good plan.


----------



## rpb718

Tigger's ally said:


> In my defense, I did shut down Bar Riva early the same morning as I found an old friend (bartender from Gurgling suitcase).  Point taken though.  Good plan.



I do like your WDW touring style.  It's like getting a ride in a glass and the "park" hours are more to my liking.


----------



## hereforthechurros

birostick said:


> Went to brown derby lounge and got a drink. Did aerosmith. Doing star tours again (25 min wait) Gonna grab a beer after this @ baseline and check out the short movie "vacation fun" i believe.
> 
> I live around here, so i drove. The transport is no issue.


Well then I don't feel bad about you having to wait to hop since you can go any time


----------



## birostick

hereforthechurros said:


> Well then I don't feel bad about you having to wait to hop since you can go any time


You are right... but its odd just wasting time.

On another note. I now remember that i have already seen "vacation fun". It must have been here @ DHS but it also feels like i may have seen it @ ecpot.


----------



## tlmadden73

birostick said:


> Managed to get BG 1 this morning. Doesnt feel that busy here. 35 min wait for MMRR. I really wish the park hopping started at noon. Ive done most things at DHS already



I've seen shocking reports of wait times .. (like 10 minutes for FoP) and the afternoon BG period being open for like an hour or so! I figured it would be dead at this time of year, but this is pretty shocking.  

It's why I originally wanted to go next week, figuring it would be low crowds, but I as I thought about it more - I  have since opted out .. mainly because I feel that even though wait times are low and I could get on a lot of "rides" .. the true "magic" of the place is still missing with all the missing "extras" (M&Gs, fireworks, attractions) .. and the constant reminders of the "virus" -- with masks, markers, signs, etc.  If I was a local AP holder, I'd go .. just not worth it for the normal "memorable" vacation I am accustomed to. That is the "product" I've been buying all these years and doesn't seem to make sense to go back until more of that is back. 

Saw an interesting video on YouTube that sorta explains how I feel: "Did 2020 ruin Disney Parks?" - and the consensus from the creator was -- yes -- the parks aren't just the "magical" place he wants them to be and it sorta burst the "bubble" for him -- throwing off the veil and realizing Disney is just a big company struggling to stay alive during this time.  I feel the same -- I'm not ready to go back yet until it is a bit more "normal" (even though it would be SUPER nice to go .. just to have some short lines) .. and as disappointing as that is, and as much as I'd like to support the company and the cast members, just doesn't feel worth the money right now since the product I want isn't the same.

Same reason I don't go to certain restaurants right now -- getting take out just isn't the same "product" I was getting before and just not worth the time and money.


----------



## birostick

tlmadden73 said:


> I've seen shocking reports of wait times .. (like 10 minutes for FoP) and the afternoon BG period being open for like an hour or so! I figured it would be dead at this time of year, but this is pretty shocking.
> 
> It's why I originally wanted to go next week, figuring it would be low crowds, but I as I thought about it more - I  have since opted out .. mainly because I feel that even though wait times are low and I could get on a lot of "rides" .. the true "magic" of the place is still missing with all the missing "extras" (M&Gs, fireworks, attractions) .. and the constant reminders of the "virus" -- with masks, markers, signs, etc.  If I was a local AP holder, I'd go .. just not worth it for the normal "memorable" vacation I am accustomed to. That is the "product" I've been buying all these years and doesn't seem to make sense to go back until more of that is back.
> 
> Saw an interesting video on YouTube that sorta explains how I feel: "Did 2020 ruin Disney Parks?" - and the consensus from the creator was -- yes -- the parks aren't just the "magical" place he wants them to be and it sorta burst the "bubble" for him -- throwing off the veil and realizing Disney is just a big company struggling to stay alive during this time.  I feel the same -- I'm not ready to go back yet until it is a bit more "normal" (even though it would be SUPER nice to go .. just to have some short lines) .. and as disappointing as that is, and as much as I'd like to support the company and the cast members, just doesn't feel worth the money right now since the product I want isn't the same.
> 
> Same reason I don't go to certain restaurants right now -- getting take out just isn't the same "product" I was getting before and just not worth the time and money.



I 100% get it. Im local enough that i can come as i please. If i were not local i would not go to disney, Plain and simple. Things are not as they were and its going to be a very long time until things get back to what we considered normal at disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I was just able to almost get a boarding group again today 30+ minutes after it opened.


----------



## tlmadden73

chicagoshannon said:


> I was just able to almost get a boarding group again today 30+ minutes after it opened.


That feels like how it should be on a "normal" day .. not 30 seconds.


----------



## mattpeto

chicagoshannon said:


> I was just able to almost get a boarding group again today 30+ minutes after it opened.



The plexi glass added capacity.  Maybe with the ride's running success lately, this could be a FP+/Standby ride by end of year.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352334827207454720


----------



## osufeth24

mattpeto said:


> The plexi glass added capacity.  Maybe with the ride's running success lately, this could be a FP+/Standby ride by end of year.



very doubtful


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352347894590955521


----------



## mattpeto

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352347894590955521



There we go...keep 'em coming!


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352347894590955521




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352348236879695872


----------



## LSUmiss

So now what is summer to wdw?!


----------



## rteetz

LSUmiss said:


> So now what is summer to wdw?!


They probably are waiting a bit to see how long it takes them to get things ready and to see what the climate is.


----------



## osufeth24

LSUmiss said:


> So now what is summer to wdw?!


soon


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> So now what is summer to wdw?!


Northern or Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352352769206841345


----------



## sullivan.kscott

I really want to make some cute, snarky comment, but this is great news for all of those that worried entertainment would never return.

I also appreciate that they aren’t going to try and pass this off as FotLK going forward, and are calling it a celebration of the same. That means, to me at least, that the show will eventually return in its true and glorious form down the road.

As to an actual date, I’d imagine they’re hoping to tighten up queues a little prior to reopening this show, as KS lines easily stretch to the theater from time to time.

Last thought, it’s also pretty sweet to have some normalcy returning prior to the 50th.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352352769206841345


New or within the 28 (32?)k announced?  Or do they specify?


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> New or within the 28 (32?)k announced?  Or do they specify?


We don’t know yet.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> We don’t know yet.


Yeah I just read the article . Also, it was refreshing to read the number in the filing was 19. I’m sure those affected are devestated, but that sounds more in line with a reasonable restructuring of a department.


----------



## rpb718

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yeah I just read the article . Also, it was refreshing to read the number in the filing was 19. I’m sure those affected are devestated, but that sounds more in line with a reasonable restructuring of a department.



Wow 19.  Not saying anything bad or trying to downplay, but I'm surprised that small a number would even merit a filed notice.


----------



## Mit88

eNteRtAiNmEnT wiLl nEvEr cOmE bAcK bEcAuSe oF cHaPeK


----------



## Mit88

rpb718 said:


> Wow 19.  Not saying anything bad or trying to downplay, but I'm surprised that small a number would even merit a filed notice.



clicks


----------



## gottalovepluto

-


----------



## Eric Smith

rpb718 said:


> Wow 19.  Not saying anything bad or trying to downplay, but I'm surprised that small a number would even merit a filed notice.


No kidding, that should probably have been in the title.  Very clickbaity.


----------



## gottalovepluto

sullivan.kscott said:


> Yeah I just read the article . Also, it was refreshing to read the number in the filing was 19. I’m sure those affected are devestated, but that sounds more in line with a reasonable restructuring of a department.


19? I’m glad that’s it but I feel totally clickbaited


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> eNteRtAiNmEnT wiLl nEvEr cOmE bAcK bEcAuSe oF cHaPeK


I don’t think anyone expected major things like FotLK to never come back. It’s the smaller things I remain worried about.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rpb718 said:


> Wow 19.  Not saying anything bad or trying to downplay, but I'm surprised that small a number would even merit a filed notice.


FL law required the filing. It only merits a blog post because of our current environment and Disney’s economic situation. The headline certainly doesn’t match the news.


----------



## rteetz

Per sources on WDWmagic there were supposed to be more announcements with FotLK but Disney only announced this one.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I don’t think anyone expected major things like FotLK to never come back. It’s the smaller things I remain worried about.



Idk, when it was first revealed those jobs had been laid off there were a lot of people here that claimed that no entertainment would come back. Many said it would take years for shows like this to come back because it would require rehiring these actors.

I get this is the internet, and it’s Disney, but this proves that jumping to conclusions is the worst way to react to this type of things. I’m also looking at you, comments saying DLR will never have APs again, and Disney will make guests walk from MCO to Disney World


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352334827207454720



Just temporary during Covid, right?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> Per sources on WDWmagic there were supposed to be more announcements with FotLK but Disney only announced this one.


Perhaps Disney wants to space out some good news?  They took a pretty hard hit with the DME announcement and good use a rebuild of good will.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mshanson3121 said:


> Just temporary during Covid, right?


That blog ain’t having a good day with baiting people 

Aviary is being refurbished and there’s a new, temporary path.


----------



## Mit88

DisneyworldVacationer said:


> Interesting. Maybe announcements tomorrow as friday is always announcement day historically by Disney. I’m hoping for Fantasmic! , Beauty and the Beast Live, and hopefully fireworks?



Fantasmic returning had rumors last week. Not imminent, but coming back “soon”. Probably the same timeframe as FotLK.

I doubt fireworks returning would get an announcement just yet, but I have a feeling we’re getting close to when that announcement will come.


----------



## scrappinginontario

kylenne said:


> I haven’t seen my gf since last Valentine’s Day weekend. She came down and we saw Lion King on Broadway. It’s been absolutely the worst thing about this pandemic. Toronto and NYC are so close but might as well be on different planets right now, and that hurts. I could give a flying f about Disney by comparison, except to the extent that it’s our happy place.


Have you considered flying?  Airways have always been open between Canada and the US.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Mit88 said:


> Idk, when it was first revealed those jobs had been laid off there were a lot of people here that claimed that no entertainment would come back. Many said it would take years for shows like this to come back because it would require rehiring these actors.
> 
> I get this is the internet, and it’s Disney, but this proves that jumping to conclusions is the worst way to react to this type of things. I’m also looking at you, comments saying DLR will never have APs again, and Disney will make guests walk from MCO to Disney World


I would have bet the Indiana Joes came back before FotLK......out doors with more space and a way to alleviate some crowd levels in HS.....prob production costs might be the reason IDK


----------



## Mit88

Chris Ehlers said:


> I would have bet the Indiana Joes came back before FotLK......out doors with more space and a way to alleviate some crowd levels in HS.....prob production costs might be the reason IDK



We don’t know what is coming back other than FotLK. As rteetz said, this was meant to be an announcement revealing multiple entertainment options. Indy could be one of those.


----------



## Eric Smith

mshanson3121 said:


> Just temporary during Covid, right?


They're refurbishing part of the trail so they cut it short.  The BlogMickey article said the refurbishment was supposed to last a month.


----------



## Krandor

rteetz said:


> Per sources on WDWmagic there were supposed to be more announcements with FotLK but Disney only announced this one.



would be nice if they could open one new show in each park.


----------



## AvidDisReader

The Finding Nemo Show has always been a hit with my grand kids.  It is just such a great show with the characters in the aisles and all the kites.  Watching their faces always gave me the greatest joy.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

AvidDisReader said:


> The Finding Nemo Show has always been a hit with my grand kids.  It is just such a great show with the characters in the aisles and all the kites.  Watching their faces always gave me the greatest joy.


I like that show to escape the Heat in Summer,  BUTT boy are those benches the worst


----------



## chicagoshannon

LSUmiss said:


> So now what is summer to wdw?!


I'm personally hoping it means March this year.  lol  Then again I'm still hoping Remy opens next week while we're there.  haha


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Krandor said:


> would be nice if they could open one new show in each park.


I’ll cast my vote now for Laugh Floor at MK.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’ll cast my vote now for Laugh Floor at MK.


That’s being used as overflow queue for Buzz.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

rteetz said:


> That’s being used as overflow queue for Buzz.


Wasn’t FotLK being used for a couple days as KS overflow?  I think it discussed earlier that the comedians’ booth in Laugh Floor is tight, too. 

Also, don’t kill my dreams


----------



## MrsBooch

rteetz said:


> Per sources on WDWmagic there were supposed to be more announcements with FotLK but Disney only announced this one.



interesting. i wonder if that's because they are spreading it out to put these "good news" things in between any additional "bad news" things.


----------



## rteetz

sullivan.kscott said:


> Wasn’t FotLK being used for a couple days as KS overflow?  I think it discussed earlier that the comedians’ booth in Laugh Floor is tight, too.
> 
> Also, don’t kill my dreams


It was but given the distance it probably is easier to re-route than buzz with laugh floor.


----------



## Mit88

When does Wilderness Lodge reopen? I’d be surprised if Hoop De Doo wasn’t part of the first wave of entertainment coming back


----------



## TheMaxRebo

AvidDisReader said:


> The Finding Nemo Show has always been a hit with my grand kids.  It is just such a great show with the characters in the aisles and all the kites.  Watching their faces always gave me the greatest joy.



feels like that is one show the actors could wear masks and it wouldnt' really be super noticable


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> When does Wilderness Lodge reopen? I’d be surprised if Hoop De Doo wasn’t part of the first wave of entertainment coming back


WL is scheduled to reopen on 6/6. FW is already open but Trails End (the Fort’s only sit-down) remains closed.

Personally, I think HDDR won’t be back until at least 2022 (maybe the holiday season this year) given that A) it’s a large indoor environment where they can’t feasibly ask people to wear masks (since they’re eating) and B) because of the cost of the Equity entertainment, they need to fill more tables to break-even or make a profit than your typical Disney restaurant. 

I think it’s interesting they’re announcing FotLK “lite” (which is likely being done for CM health and safety reasons) in January for a summer return.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Modified FotLK announced to be returning somewhere around a year (depending what summer is) after the parks opened back up while much of the entertainment remains gone is hardly a signal that all the worry was for nothing, IMO. No doubt people should and will be happy it’s returning in some fashion and it’s always good to see addition not subtraction, but yeah. Low bar. Last summer entertainment returning NEXT summer was the negative view .

Reminder that like rteetz said (I think it was him), much of the concern was the more minor entertainment, not the huge attraction-like shows. I also am personally (meaning, not based on some rumour or source) concerned for the future of nighttime entertainment and (daytime) parades as far as frequency goes, not whether or not they come back. I think we have had this conversation before, but I think much of it is semantics. Forever is a long time, but something shut down or heavily modified for years before returning sure feels like a loss of that thing related to Covid.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

DGsAtBLT said:


> Modified FotLK announced to be returning somewhere around a year (depending what summer is) after the parks opened back up while much of the entertainment remains gone is hardly a signal that all the worry was for nothing, IMO. No doubt people should and will be happy it’s returning in some fashion and it’s always good to see addition not subtraction, but yeah. Low bar. Last summer entertainment returning NEXT summer was the negative view .
> 
> Reminder that like rteetz said (I think it was him), much of the concern was the more minor entertainment, not the huge attraction-like shows. I also am personally (meaning, not based on some rumour or source) concerned for the future of nighttime entertainment and (daytime) parades as far as frequency goes, not whether or not they come back. I think we have had this conversation before, but I think much of it is semantics. Forever is a long time, but something shut down or heavily modified for years before returning sure feels like a loss of that thing related to Covid.


I’m with you on “team lost streetmosphere.”  The one thing that gives me pause on all of it being gone is the reminder that WDW could have included the Dapper Dans and MS Philharmonic in the layoffs. Aerials show that F! Theater is getting some attention, and those behemoths of barges are making their way to WS Lagoon. I know we’re a long way off, and don’t dispute today’s bar is a little low, but Disney is moving forward, and I’ll take it.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’m with you on “team lost streetmosphere.”  The one thing that gives me pause on all of it being gone is the reminder that WDW could have included the Dapper Dans and MS Philharmonic in the layoffs. Aerials show that F! Theater is getting some attention, and those behemoths of barges are making their way to WS Lagoon. I know we’re a long way off, and don’t dispute today’s bar is a little low, *but Disney is moving forward, and I’ll take it.*


To the bolded, absolutely.

Addition not subtraction or just being stagnant is great. There are some who scream Six Flags every time something is lost at Disney, and I strongly disagree with those who feel that Disney is going to become primarily a ride park without the touches that make them Disney. They’re not going to strip it of all entertainment. I just think that we are going to see tangible effects from or relating to the pandemic for a long time, and FotLK returning does not change that.


----------



## mshanson3121

sullivan.kscott said:


> That blog ain’t having a good day with baiting people
> 
> Aviary is being refurbished and there’s a new, temporary path.



I wish they would add an option to feed the birds, like other places do.


----------



## firefly_ris

mshanson3121 said:


> I wish they would add an option to feed the birds, like other places do.



They could charge... tuppence a bag. 

Good night everybody!


----------



## mshanson3121

firefly_ris said:


> They could charge... tuppence a bag.
> 
> Good night everybody!



Ba dum TSH! 
(Really wish I could figure out how to add .gifs!)


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> To the bolded, absolutely.
> 
> Addition not subtraction or just being stagnant is great. There are some who scream Six Flags every time something is lost at Disney, and I strongly disagree with those who feel that Disney is going to become primarily a ride park without the touches that make them Disney. They’re not going to strip it of all entertainment. I just think that we are going to see tangible effects from or relating to the pandemic for a long time, and *FotLK returning does not change that.*



But you have to start somewhere. Bringing back every form of entertainment with as much money Disney has lost with the parks being closed just wasn’t realistic. But it doesn’t mean that most of it will never come back. Even streetmosphere will likely come back in some form at some point. Maybe not the schticks you remember, and probably not even within the next few months, but just because it was taken away never meant it was never coming back. Rides that get rethemed or demolished is different, those almost certainly will never come back. But streetmosphere where it’s just hiring the talent to bring a little extra magic to the parks and guest experience, I can hardly say there’s no chance at that stuff coming back at some point


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Chris Ehlers said:


> I would have bet the Indiana Joes came back before FotLK......out doors with more space and a way to alleviate some crowd levels in HS.....prob production costs might be the reason IDK



My son is a huge Indiana Jones fan (that’s his favorite ride at DLR) and I’d be ecstatic to see this return when we visit next- we’ve never seen it. We walked by it with such sadness when we were there in November because we want to see it so bad haha.

You’d think Hollywood Studios could benefit from that too to eat up some of the crowds. But hey, one thing at a time I guess. But I’d love some definite dates as someone coming this summer with a flexible schedule... I wouldn’t mind rearranging dates to not miss things like this. The type A among us don’t do well with ‘soon’ or ‘this summer.’


----------



## Krandor

DGsAtBLT said:


> Modified FotLK announced to be returning somewhere around a year (depending what summer is) after the parks opened back up while much of the entertainment remains gone is hardly a signal that all the worry was for nothing, IMO. No doubt people should and will be happy it’s returning in some fashion and it’s always good to see addition not subtraction, but yeah. Low bar. Last summer entertainment returning NEXT summer was the negative view .
> 
> Reminder that like rteetz said (I think it was him), much of the concern was the more minor entertainment, not the huge attraction-like shows. I also am personally (meaning, not based on some rumour or source) concerned for the future of nighttime entertainment and (daytime) parades as far as frequency goes, not whether or not they come back. I think we have had this conversation before, but I think much of it is semantics. Forever is a long time, but something shut down or heavily modified for years before returning sure feels like a loss of that thing related to Covid.



Yeah I missed the entertainment in WS when I went (and other things with WS)... but WS is going to be a issue until travel bans are lifted and not anything at all disney can do about that even if they want at this point.


----------



## Krandor

TikiTikiFan said:


> My son is a huge Indiana Jones fan (that’s his favorite ride at DLR) and I’d be ecstatic to see this return when we visit next- we’ve never seen it. We walked by it with such sadness when we were there in November because we want to see it so bad haha.
> 
> You’d think Hollywood Studios could benefit from that too to eat up some of the crowds. But hey, one thing at a time I guess. But I’d love some definite dates as someone coming this summer with a flexible schedule... I wouldn’t mind rearranging dates to not miss things like this. The type A among us don’t do well with ‘soon’ or ‘this summer.’



The problem with Indiana jones show is there is a lot of audience interaction and audience volunteers brough up on stage.  That isn't possible right now.  Indiana would have to be  very heavily modified for them to bring it back now.


----------



## mattpeto

There are also some rumbles elsewhere that Rivers of Light might not have experience permadeath after all.


----------



## New Mouse

Mit88 said:


> But you have to start somewhere. Bringing back every form of entertainment with as much money Disney has lost with the parks being closed just wasn’t realistic. But it doesn’t mean that most of it will never come back. Even streetmosphere will likely come back in some form at some point. Maybe not the schticks you remember, and probably not even within the next few months, but just because it was taken away never meant it was never coming back. Rides that get rethemed or demolished is different, those almost certainly will never come back. But streetmosphere where it’s just hiring the talent to bring a little extra magic to the parks and guest experience, I can hardly say there’s no chance at that stuff coming back at some point



Can you explain why it just wasnt realistic with the money loss? Would Disney not have been profitable if they kept entertainment? Is Universal failing as a company having kept the entertainment?


----------



## Cassamenia

I know June 6th through the 13th is not technically Summer yet, but can Summer please be just post Memorial Day? Would love to get to see FOTLK even if it is "lite"


----------



## rteetz

mattpeto said:


> There are also some rumbles elsewhere that Rivers of Light might not have experience permadeath after all.


I mean they were seen dismantling floats today... I think the floats will be repurposed but I don’t think RoL returns at least not in the form it was.


----------



## CastAStone

andyman8 said:


> Personally, I think HDDR won’t be back until at least 2022 (maybe the holiday season this year) given that A) it’s a large indoor environment where they can’t feasibly ask people to wear masks (since they’re eating) and B) because of the cost of the Equity entertainment, they need to fill more tables to break-even or make a profit than your typical Disney restaurant.


I’ll take the under on that. I think by June Disney is busier than they are staffed to handle, by late August vaccination is prevalent enough that Disney is reducing distancing restrictions and opening all properties, and by October most shows are back in some format, equity or not. People are going to be itching to go somewhere the moment that second shot is in their arm, and Disney will have to scale up quickly.


----------



## Mit88

New Mouse said:


> Can you explain why it just wasnt realistic with the money loss? Would Disney not have been profitable if they kept entertainment? Is Universal failing as a company having kept the entertainment?



The Yankees are ~7M away from the 210M salary “cap”. They’re 2 time offenders, which means if they were to go over the 210M threshold they would have to pay an additional 105M (50%) in luxury tax.

Can they afford to pay that luxury tax? Yes

Would they still be a profitable franchise if they don’t want to pay it? Yes

Would adding a pitcher, even if it means they go over that salary threshold make the fans happy? Yes

Would adding a pitcher, even if it means they go over that Salary threshold allow the Yankees to continue being a profitable organization? Yes

Does not getting a pitcher, thus not crossing that salary cap threshold mean that the Yankees would be unwilling to spend money on players next year?

No. Actually they’ll be more willing to because they will not be subject to the 50% luxury tax even if they go above the 210M salary cap.

Just because Disney can afford to pay all of these workers, including entertainment. Just because the fans of Disney would be much happier if they brought these entertainment options back.  Just because Disney would be profitable with, or without these entertainment options....doesn’t mean they should, or have to bring them back, right now. And it doesn’t mean that they can’t turn around and re-hire these CMs or bring in new ones to fill those entertainment options when they so choose to. 

If you were losing 25M dollars a day for over 100 days, you too would be looking at ways to recoup those losses. And when you can’t charge more for the experience, or add paid experiences, you have to find the money elsewhere. It sucks, but those jobs were always going to be where they recouped some losses, and it’s not just Disney, it’s every company. Universal laid off employees too


----------



## andyman8

CastAStone said:


> I’ll take the under on that. I think by June Disney is busier than they are staffed to handle, by late August vaccination is prevalent enough that Disney is reducing distancing restrictions and opening all properties, and by October most shows are back in some format, equity or not. People are going to be itching to go somewhere the moment that second shot is in their arm, and Disney will have to scale up quickly.


For all our sake, I certainly hope you're right. It's hard to know at this point. It'll all depend on vaccine distribution, and it's clear that that is even more variable/challenging than many expected.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rpb718 said:


> ... It's been awhile since we've gone off the rails.


I tried to be good by stucking to absolute facts that I believe directly influence Disney attendance... for more discussion on the topic there is the Community Board (I think. I went there once and well... it was scary )


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> I tried to be good by stucking to absolute facts that I believe directly influence Disney attendance... for more discussion on the topic there is the Community Board (I think. I went there once and well... it was scary )


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I have a feeling 2021 isn’t going to look much different from 2020... But I’ll happily be proven wrong. Just give us normal operating hours... that’s all I really want! We love nighttime at the parks.

Okay what I *really* want is Disneyland open but I digress.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> I am glad Disney is watching and taking it seriously/calling it out to deter the behavior but I just wish all guests respected the rule and those around them. These poor CMs. It’s so disappointing.


On Jan 10 we were in line for Space Mtn. There was a group directly behind us including 3 kids, a woman, and two adult males. Both men had their masks down and were vaping the entire queue. Also one of the men was hacking his lungs off between hits - not exactly what you want to hear in a pandemic. DH really quickly told a CM who was stationed where the lines split, but all he did was put that group into the other line.
After we got off, we saw that group join several more people near COP, all had their masks down.


----------



## rosieposie3

Here in Ireland the schedule shows that everyone (except under 16s) will all be vaccinated by September. I'm hoping that if I reschedule my WDW trip to December that the rules evolve and being vaccinated will enable us to go and not quarantine. I can't imagine anything more torturous than being in Orlando but being stuck in our room!


----------



## yulilin3

Skyliner operational closures for maintenance

*Jan. 24:* Disney’s Pop Century/Art of Animation Resorts line unavailable
*Jan. 26:* Disney’s Hollywood Studios line unavailable
*Jan. 28:* EPCOT International Gateway line unavailable


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CastAStone said:


> I’ll take the under on that. I think by June Disney is busier than they are staffed to handle, by late August vaccination is prevalent enough that Disney is reducing distancing restrictions and opening all properties, and by October most shows are back in some format, equity or not. People are going to be itching to go somewhere the moment that second shot is in their arm, and Disney will have to scale up quickly.



I think that is a bit optimistic but not unreasonable ... I just think it feels like Disney is slower to react and will want to see how things play out for a while before racheting things up a lot as far as staff and hours and reducing distancing and stuff.

I also feel like majority of 2021 will still be focused on those guests willing to pay the same for less - they know people will come for the 50th anyway and I do think the Halloween and Christmas parties come back in some form which will attract people.

So I do think it is more "normal" than now but probably not as normal as people think they could be at that point.

Specifically for HDDR though I think that could come back sooner than some shows as even if not making same $ in total it does bring in additional revenue and in the past wasn't like every show was totally sold out. I bet they could do distancing and still get, in aggregate, 60-70% of the revenue as in the past


----------



## kylenne

scrappinginontario said:


> Have you considered flying?  Airways have always been open between Canada and the US.



She has cystic fibrosis. I’m not seeing her until we’re both vaccinated, at minimum.


----------



## mshanson3121

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> On Jan 10 we were in line for Space Mtn. There was a group directly behind us including 3 kids, a woman, and two adult males. Both men had their masks down and were vaping the entire queue. Also one of the men was hacking his lungs off between hits - not exactly what you want to hear in a pandemic. DH really quickly told a CM who was stationed where the lines split, but all he did was put that group into the other line.
> After we got off, we saw that group join several more people near COP, all had their masks down.



They should have been escorted out of the parks. They broke not one, but two rules.



Mit88 said:


> And if we get deeper into the year and the vaccination rate is abysmal, what does Disney do? Could be a controversial topic, but they are a business. They can wait a while for the country’s population to do what needs to be done, but they can’t, and shouldn’t be expected to wait forever. If the vaccine is readily available and say only 25% of the country has taken it in Oct/Nov/Dec, what does Disney do? We’re making all of these future plans based on the hope that a majority of the population takes it, but what if they don’t? You can’t expect Disney to just sit there idly by and watch the future of the company dust away. It might not by this year, or even 2022, but at some point they’re going to have to do something. They can’t survive off of 25% capacity forever.



Agree - but _what _do they do? I mean, my guess is they just open back up and require proof of vaccination. But... would enough people be vaccinated to achieve the numbers they want? And the other reality is, if vaccine numbers are that poor, then public health guidelines are still going to be a factor, too. Disney can only do what Disney is _allowed _to do. And under new administration, that could be less. Not to make things political, but just stating a fact, that the governor and the new president aren't BFFs anymore. That may change things. And again, if vaccine numbers are that poor, if the Covid numbers aren't falling as much as we all hope - will Disney even have enough willing visitors for them to achieve the numbers they want? What will the unions agree to? So many questions still at this point, that I think we are still at least a good 6 months out from having any inkling of the answers.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> And if we get deeper into the year and the vaccination rate is abysmal, what does Disney do? Could be a controversial topic, but they are a business. They can wait a while for the country’s population to do what needs to be done, but they can’t, and shouldn’t be expected to wait forever. If the vaccine is readily available and say only 25% of the country has taken it in Oct/Nov/Dec, what does Disney do? We’re making all of these future plans based on the hope that a majority of the population takes it, but what if they don’t? You can’t expect Disney to just sit there idly by and watch the future of the company dust away. It might not by this year, or even 2022, but at some point they’re going to have to do something.* They can’t survive off of 25% capacity forever.*


35% capacity since November. 
As for what Disney does, unfortunately they’re in a very tough spot and I think they’ll continue to ride out the capacity restrictions, closed resorts, social distancing and mask requirements, and limited experiences for a while. It’s going to severely hurt the company, but they’re not going to want the bad press of rushing back to “normal” too soon.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> I also feel like majority of 2021 will still be focused on those guests willing to pay the same for less - they know people will come for the 50th anyway and I do think the Halloween and Christmas parties come back in some form which will attract people.



I've been thinking about the parties, and I have a feeling that WDW may eschew the current Halloween & Xmas parties (since guests have a historical knowledge of what is/was normally expected as part of these parties and the cost) and go with a brand new 50th anniversary party starting in October and running when they want and for as long as they want into 2022.  They can then define what's included in the festivities for these parties and no one would complain that they weren't getting the same as before because this would be new and limited to the 50th and will go away and not come back when the anniversary celebration is over.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I've been thinking about the parties, and I have a feeling that WDW may eschew the current Halloween & Xmas parties (since guests have a historical knowledge of what is/was normally expected as part of these parties and the cost) and go with a brand new 50th anniversary party starting in October and running when they want and for as long as they want into 2022. They can then define what's included in the festivities for these parties and no one would complain that they weren't getting the same as before because this would be new and limited to the 50th and will go away and not come back when the anniversary celebration is over.



That would be an interesting way to go - and then they could do the holiday cavalcades like they did this year and then do a hard ticket even for the 50th that includes some fireworks and stuff

Not sure if that is the route they go but it has some merit in my mind


----------



## figmentfinesse

yulilin3 said:


> Skyliner operational closures for maintenance
> 
> *Jan. 24:* Disney’s Pop Century/Art of Animation Resorts line unavailable
> *Jan. 26:* Disney’s Hollywood Studios line unavailable
> *Jan. 28:* EPCOT International Gateway line unavailable



Ooh that makes me upset. I'm paying Riviera money to be on the Skyliner for 4 nights and they just took it down for two of my park days.


----------



## rteetz

I understand the vaccine is important in moving towards normalcy but let’s remember this is a Disney thread.


----------



## hertamaniac

Mit88 said:


> The Yankees are ~7M away from the 210M salary “cap”. They’re 2 time offenders, which means if they were to go over the 210M threshold they would have to pay an additional 105M (50%) in luxury tax.
> 
> Can they afford to pay that luxury tax? Yes
> 
> Would they still be a profitable franchise if they don’t want to pay it? Yes
> 
> Would adding a pitcher, even if it means they go over that salary threshold make the fans happy? Yes
> 
> Would adding a pitcher, even if it means they go over that Salary threshold allow the Yankees to continue being a profitable organization? Yes
> 
> Does not getting a pitcher, thus not crossing that salary cap threshold mean that the Yankees would be unwilling to spend money on players next year?
> 
> No. Actually they’ll be more willing to because they will not be subject to the 50% luxury tax even if they go above the 210M salary cap.
> 
> Just because Disney can afford to pay all of these workers, including entertainment. Just because the fans of Disney would be much happier if they brought these entertainment options back.  Just because Disney would be profitable with, or without these entertainment options....doesn’t mean they should, or have to bring them back, right now. And it doesn’t mean that they can’t turn around and re-hire these CMs or bring in new ones to fill those entertainment options when they so choose to.
> 
> If you were losing 25M dollars a day for over 100 days, you too would be looking at ways to recoup those losses. And when you can’t charge more for the experience, or add paid experiences, you have to find the money elsewhere. It sucks, but those jobs were always going to be where they recouped some losses, and it’s not just Disney, it’s every company. Universal laid off employees too



Using your analogy, I view the unfinished attractions as dead cap space at this time (NYY ~ 22M last year).


----------



## xuxa777

osufeth24 said:


> Guarantee it won't be more than 25%





xuxa777 said:


> I"ll take that bet/over 25%



https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/22/us/super-bowl-fans-spt/index.html
A beer at Baseline?


----------



## osufeth24

xuxa777 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/22/us/super-bowl-fans-spt/index.html
> A beer at Baseline?


take out the free tickets they're giving to vaccinated health care workers and it;s only 21% paid fans


----------



## xuxa777

so you are not counting health workers that have sacrificed so much it the time of a pandemic, not a great look. 

I kid, I will buy you a beer at baseline, due to your technicality


----------



## AvidDisReader

New Mouse said:


> Can you explain why it just wasnt realistic with the money loss? Would Disney not have been profitable if they kept entertainment? Is Universal failing as a company having kept the entertainment?


Disney's  last corp year showed a 2.6 billion dollar loss.  Even if you take away all the salaries and bonuses of corp execs it would still have been a 2.5 billion loss.  I am pretty good with math, so no I do not believe you can keep bleeding money and stay open.   I am a big Disney fan and it really is so sad to see much entertain go away in the parks, but I am a realist and know that there is really not many options.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> Ooh that makes me upset. I'm paying Riviera money to be on the Skyliner for 4 nights and they just took it down for two of my park days.


I’d price out moving. Disney has some pretty relaxed cancellation policies right now.


----------



## figmentfinesse

gottalovepluto said:


> I’d price out moving. Disney has some pretty relaxed cancellation policies right now.



I’m seriously considering that!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

figmentfinesse said:


> I’m seriously considering that!!


Worth a call to see if they can move you.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352670526355943429


----------



## lovethesun12

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352670526355943429


Love hearing any news like this. That picture has me wondering if I could pull off "The Ring" in reverse; jump into the screen and pop out in animal kingdom. Maybe worth a try .


----------



## yulilin3

I guess since it's theme park related it's ok to post.
Ice Breaker, Sea World first launch coaster is on schedule to open this spring, some say March. 
They've started pouring cement and bringing materials to fix the surroundings, the coaster itself has seen testing already.
Also Dolphin cove pool is almost done being complete renovated and Dolphin  Days stadium and pool will go under renovations next week so at least they're still taking care of the park and pouring some money into it. 
Still no word if we'll have bands for the seven seas festival that starts next month but they are building the stage at bayside so im assuming we will


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> I guess since it's theme park related it's ok to post.
> Ice Breaker, Sea World first launch coaster is on schedule to open this spring, some say March.
> They've started pouring cement and bringing materials to fix the surroundings, the coaster itself has seen testing already.
> Also Dolphin cove pool is almost done being complete renovated and Dolphin  Days stadium and pool will go under renovations next week so at least they're still taking care of the park and pouring some money into it.
> Still no word if we'll have bands for the seven seas festival that starts next month but they are building the stage at bayside so im assuming we will



Do you know when the penguin ride will open?


----------



## yulilin3

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do you know when the penguin ride will open?


No  the exhibit is open though.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

yulilin3 said:


> No  the exhibit is open though.



Yeah, we actually went last Thursday for a few hours to check it out. Didn't see you.

We walked through the Penguin exhibit, saw the shark exhibit, ate at the Shark aquarium place, walked through the Antarctic exhibit then watched the whale show.

Would have really liked to do the penguin ride.


----------



## rteetz

Today’s 1PM boarding groups took about 55 minutes to fill.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352695596419837957


----------



## butterscotchcollins

rteetz said:


> Today’s 1PM boarding groups took about 55 minutes to fill.



Which begs the question: Is it better to skip the rope drop crazy and do HS with a slightly later start time? I know you still need to have a Park Reservation to join the 1pm BG but for non-early risers this seems particularly encouraging.


----------



## rteetz

butterscotchcollins said:


> Which begs the question: Is it better to skip the rope drop crazy and do HS with a slightly later start time? I know you still need to have a Park Reservation to join the 1pm BG but for non-early risers this seems particularly encouraging.


The first try at boarding groups happens at 7AM so you don’t have to be at the park for rope drop already if you don’t want too. This is a slower period for the parks. I still recommend rope dropping if you want the lowest waits. I rope dropped twice a couple weeks ago and got so much done. We did MMRR back to back as a walk on for example.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

butterscotchcollins said:


> Which begs the question: Is it better to skip the rope drop crazy and do HS with a slightly later start time? I know you still need to have a Park Reservation to join the 1pm BG but for non-early risers this seems particularly encouraging.


How many of the 1pm BG are backup these days?  That would be my only concern. I know the park is hardly open late these days, but it would be nice to come in for a brunch at Docking Bay or ABC (My, my how that’s improved since reopening) and stay to close. Assuming late hours waits are slower as per usual trends.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Today’s 1PM boarding groups took about 55 minutes to fill.



I assume the 7am has still been going in seconds though right?

Still a poistive sign (I see it as a combination of lower crowds and better ride performance) ... I think as long as it even lasts for 10mins or something that is fine - just get it beyond like 3 seconds so getting one isn't dependent on your phone speed or anything


----------



## TheMaxRebo

butterscotchcollins said:


> Which begs the question: Is it better to skip the rope drop crazy and do HS with a slightly later start time? I know you still need to have a Park Reservation to join the 1pm BG but for non-early risers this seems particularly encouraging.



I still think better to try at both ... even if not an early riser you do get at least an hour from when your BG is called to ride so shouldn't be too hard to get to the park even if you get like BG 1

unless you mean not wanting to even bother getting up to try at 7am, but that is like a 2 minute thing and just have at least one person in your party try and then can go back to sleep


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I assume the 7am has still been going in seconds though right?
> 
> Still a poistive sign (I see it as a combination of lower crowds and better ride performance) ... I think as long as it even lasts for 10mins or something that is fine - just get it beyond like 3 seconds so getting one isn't dependent on your phone speed or anything


Yes it has.


----------



## rteetz

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CKW8l2iBtUS/


----------



## scrappinginontario

sullivan.kscott said:


> I’ll cast my vote now for Laugh Floor at MK.


In addition to being used as overflow for Buzz, I can see the 'shared' mic being a problem right now.  Even if they put it on the end of an extension pole, I can't see people wanting to share a mic with other people.


----------



## scrappinginontario

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> On Jan 10 we were in line for Space Mtn. There was a group directly behind us including 3 kids, a woman, and two adult males. Both men had their masks down and were vaping the entire queue. Also one of the men was hacking his lungs off between hits - not exactly what you want to hear in a pandemic. DH really quickly told a CM who was stationed where the lines split, but all he did was put that group into the other line.
> After we got off, we saw that group join several more people near COP, all had their masks down.


Very few things would get me to exit a line but I'm pretty sure a situation like this, especially in an inside queue like SM, would get me to leave and rejoin the back of the queue.


----------



## rpb718

‘Theater of the Stars’ Serves as Overflow Dining Area with Stage Shows Suspended


----------



## osufeth24

Just saw there's a new festival of the arts spirt jersey facemask. How are those compared to the normal Disney masks?


----------



## rteetz

osufeth24 said:


> Just saw there's a new festival of the arts spirt jersey facemask. How are those compared to the normal Disney masks?


I got the black spirit jersey mask and love it.


----------



## CarolynFH

osufeth24 said:


> Just saw there's a new festival of the arts spirt jersey facemask. How are those compared to the normal Disney masks?


I have one of the Christmas spirit jersey masks. It’s the same fabric as the spirit jerseys themselves. I was wearing it in warm humid weather and found it warmer and more uncomfortable than the lighter weight Disney masks. It also ran larger than the other Disney masks - an XL in the other Disney masks fits fine but is too large in the spirit jersey mask.


----------



## Mit88

https://www.ocregister.com/2021/01/22/what-will-replace-disneylands-annual-pass-program
* New Membership Options Are “Not Designed to Limit Choice and Flexibility” Compared to Annual Passes according to Disneyland President. *

i am so shocked at this information. Disney fans overreacting to news before we see what actually happens?  Never


----------



## osufeth24

Oh boy. Just found out there's new Ahsoka paintings at festival of arts. Almost darted over there now to try to grab it (one of them sold out in minutes online).


----------



## wp4lf189

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352670526355943429


 President Day Weekend hours only??? Or do they stick around for me last week of Feb????


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2021/01/22/what-will-replace-disneylands-annual-pass-program
> * New Membership Options Are “Not Designed to Limit Choice and Flexibility” Compared to Annual Passes according to Disneyland President. *
> 
> i am so shocked at this information. Disney fans overreacting to news before we see what actually happens?  Never


“This is not designed to limit choice and flexibility. It’s designed to enhance choice and flexibility”

Well duh. The more you pay the more choice and flexibility will be available


----------



## rteetz

wp4lf189 said:


> President Day Weekend hours only??? Or do they stick around for me last week of Feb????


So far they’ve only extended until what’s in the article. They could extend further.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Mit88 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2021/01/22/what-will-replace-disneylands-annual-pass-program
> * New Membership Options Are “Not Designed to Limit Choice and Flexibility” Compared to Annual Passes according to Disneyland President. *
> 
> i am so shocked at this information. Disney fans overreacting to news before we see what actually happens?  Never


Eh... been an DL AP since 1993 and I have never been asked for my opinion on anything from Disney, so I don't have a lot of confidence in their market research. Also still waiting on my refund, so yeah people are still pissed off. I just want the my Flex pass to come back, and not at double the price. Could be a pipe dream, though!


----------



## wp4lf189

Watching it with anticipation! I figure it will probably go back to 1st weekend of Feb or last weekend of January.


----------



## Just654

wp4lf189 said:


> President Day Weekend hours only??? Or do they stick around for me last week of Feb????



Recently Disney has been extending on a week by week basis. Next Friday, they will probably extend the following week And so on. Again this is just a guess, but I wouldn’t be surprised your week gets extended.


----------



## xuxa777

rteetz said:


> So far they’ve only extended until what’s in the article. They could extend further.


they have been consistently extending hours about two weeks out


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> “This is not designed to limit choice and flexibility. It’s designed to enhance choice and flexibility”
> 
> Well duh. The more you pay the more choice and flexibility will be available



Isn’t that with almost everything though? Netflix has tiers. Pay more, you get more. 



jessiegirl1982 said:


> Eh... been an DL AP since 1993 and I have never been asked for my opinion on anything from Disney, so I don't have a lot of confidence in their market research. Also still waiting on my refund, so yeah people are still pissed off. I just want the my Flex pass to come back, and not at double the price. Could be a pipe dream, though!



I’ve played the lottery for many years and have never won. Hell, I’m lucky to get a Passholder email from Disney, let alone get chosen for my input. I think they’re doing their research and know how important the AP program is, not just to DL, but WDW as well, but more so for DLR. Yes, they will absolutely up the price of the APs, that was coming regardless. Not many guarantees in life, but Disney raising ticket prices in March of every year is one of them. Will they _*double*_ the price for a flex pass? Unlikely. In a few years it will have doubled from the original price, but not yet.

We also have to remember that the excuse for raising the prices last year and the year before was to offset the cost of Galaxy’s Edge. Just because another year went by doesn’t mean their intention to offset that land cost hasn’t gone away, and it’s added with Avengers Campus now. It’ll probably just be added in to whatever they raise the prices to now.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Mit88 said:


> Isn’t that with almost everything though? Netflix has tiers. Pay more, you get more.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve played the lottery for many years and have never won. Hell, I’m lucky to get a Passholder email from Disney, let alone get chosen for my input. I think they’re doing their research and know how important the AP program is, not just to DL, but WDW as well, but more so for DLR. Yes, they will absolutely up the price of the APs, that was coming regardless. Not many guarantees in life, but Disney raising ticket prices in March of every year is one of them. Will they _*double*_ the price for a flex pass? Unlikely. In a few years it will have doubled from the original price, but not yet.
> 
> We also have to remember that the excuse for raising the prices last year and the year before was to offset the cost of Galaxy’s Edge. Just because another year went by doesn’t mean their intention to offset that land cost hasn’t gone away, and it’s added with Avengers Campus now. It’ll probably just be added in to whatever they raise the prices to now.


Ok so the first pass I paid myself was in 2001 when I was 18.  Premium 2 park pass for $299. In 2007, my renewal price was only $339. Only $40 more in 6 years. Jump to 2019, between a couple of years of Premier passes, I finally was priced out of the signature plus pass at over $1300, and opted for the Flex with Maxpass at $699. It felt like such a bargain! But seriously, I know there have been improvements and such, but nothing to warrant a $1000 price increase for the same pass in a 12 year period. Disney price increases used to be moderate. They are absolutely insane now. Of course, there is a huge market and people willing to pay such prices, but everyone has their breaking point. Anyway, the system needed to be revamped. Too many locals on grandfathered passes that went there everyday and spent little money. However they try and spin it though, they want to get rid of those AP’s and this was the perfect excuse to do so. I imagine most people will not be able to afford whatever they come up especially given the economy and so many people out of work.


----------



## Disney4KK

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352670526355943429


Wow, that is exciting news... I wonder if there will be fireworks when the parks are open until 10pm. We are off from Feb 12th to Feb 28th and trying to plan a trip to WDW for at least 7-10 nights at some point in that timeframe. We were considering a later in the month trip like the 17th-27th but this raises my eyebrow to give us more park time. This is the first time back to the parks since I was in my early teen years, DH has never been and we are bringing my mom and our 22 mo old. Just started planning this a week ago, will be the first time my mom and I have ever stayed in the bubble, and it is way overwhelming (so much to coordinate)! We will be celebrating my 40th on the 19th plus we will work in an early celebration for my mom (3/5) and my daughter (3/14). Can't wait!!


----------



## jade1

Getting into this house down here put me way behind. But just an experience yesterday if interested.

Did a last minute ressie for AK at 230. Didn't go over until 4 but walked on Safari and FoP. It closed at 5 but that was the only 2 we wanted. Very quiet and assume many hopped to EPCOT.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Some Disneyland APs have already started receiving surveys that include potential passport/tickets options with specifics about pricing/number of days/benefits/etc. If you pop over to the AP cancellation thread in the Disneyland forum, there’s some discussion about what is in the survey.

And according to people on Twitter, there are multiple versions of the survey with different options. I saw a screenshot of one of the surveys floating around on Twitter late last night but I can’t find it now.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2021/01/22/what-will-replace-disneylands-annual-pass-program
> * New Membership Options Are “Not Designed to Limit Choice and Flexibility” Compared to Annual Passes according to Disneyland President. *
> 
> i am so shocked at this information. Disney fans overreacting to news before we see what actually happens?  Never


From the article, “The goal: Spread out attendance at Disneyland and Disney California Adventure while satisfying the largest number of people.”.  

If the goal is to spread out attendance, the result is going to be limited choice and flexibility.


----------



## Brianstl

An investor’s take on annual passes.

https://www.investopedia.com/disney-dis-eliminates-theme-park-passes-5096843


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Survey sent regarding Disneyland Membership "passes"



Personally they all seem way cheaper than I was expected (if this is accurate)



https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...pricey-restricted-annual-passport-membership/


----------



## Mit88

Brianstl said:


> From the article, “The goal: Spread out attendance at Disneyland and Disney California Adventure while satisfying the largest number of people.”.
> 
> If the goal is to spread out attendance, the result is going to be limited choice and flexibility.



This is just a way of them saying park reservations are coming, which has been obvious for 7 months


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> This is just a way of them saying park reservations are coming, which has been obvious for 7 months


Right but this seems like it will be longer term/permanent in Anaheim whereas maybe previously many believed it would be temporary.


----------



## tramps’lady

Brianstl said:


> An investor’s take on annual passes.
> 
> https://www.investopedia.com/disney-dis-eliminates-theme-park-passes-5096843




I just love the fact they lump everyone together in the AP's are unprofitable category.  we live 90 minutes away and stay in the campground once a month and a deluxe hotel CL at least twice a year for a week.  We eat out practically every meal.

Right now because of disney IT, i'm not even able to make a park reservation with my AP unless I have a resort stay.  So don't tell me AP's don't make them money because I'm sure there are a lot of us that do.  We're the ones with too many magic bands, buying the speciality foods, the popcorn buckets, etc and I'm getting just a bit ticked off with Disney telling me I don't make them money and should be treated like a second class citizen because of it.  If I have to start buying day tickets, my money will be going elsewhere. 

crazy times we live in when loyal customers are treated like "fill in the blank" and the once and done are royalty.  Sad, indeed.


----------



## Mit88

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Ok so the first pass I paid myself was in 2001 when I was 18.  Premium 2 park pass for $299. In 2007, my renewal price was only $339. Only $40 more in 6 years. Jump to 2019, between a couple of years of Premier passes, I finally was priced out of the signature plus pass at over $1300, and opted for the Flex with Maxpass at $699. It felt like such a bargain! But seriously, I know there have been improvements and such, but nothing to warrant a $1000 price increase for the same pass in a 12 year period. Disney price increases used to be moderate. They are absolutely insane now. Of course, there is a huge market and people willing to pay such prices, but everyone has their breaking point. Anyway, the system needed to be revamped. Too many locals on grandfathered passes that went there everyday and spent little money. However they try and spin it though, they want to get rid of those AP’s and this was the perfect excuse to do so. I imagine most people will not be able to afford whatever they come up especially given the economy and so many people out of work.



Unfortunately this is the way the economy goes. A house you’d pay 100,000 for in 2001 is now a multi million dollar home. The property size didn’t get bigger. The house itself didn’t get bigger. But the value of the home and the property went up. When a car manufacturer introduces their new line of a specific car every year, the changes are minimal, but the price goes up. 15 years ago I could see a movie in IMAX for $12, now I’m paying $20. The size of the theater didn’t change. The experience didn’t change.

I understand that it sucks when the price of APs or tickets go up for Disney, but that’s just the way the world works. It’s not Disney trying to personally price an individual out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> Survey sent regarding Disneyland Membership "passes"
> 
> 
> 
> Personally they all seem way cheaper than I was expected (if this is accurate)
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...pricey-restricted-annual-passport-membership/


Ahh. Sounds like 1450 turned out to be a ceiling back in the pre-COVID times then. DLR only APs used to cost about $420-$1450. Moving the bottom of the range to $800  almost doubles the price of the SoCal Select pass and 25% increase to the FlexPass.

Expected yes, needed yes. But still sad. This will definitely cut back demand.


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> Right but this seems like it will be longer term/permanent in Anaheim whereas maybe previously many believed it would be temporary.



I thought we were all on the same page that when DAmaro said a few months ago that reservations were here to stay that it was a pretty permanent change going forward? For better or for worse, I think this makes things much easier for Disney to be able to keep track of data and attendance while it’s a minor inconvenience for guests to make a reservation. They’re a pain while capacity is under 100% and demand is still high, but once capacity is at 100%, it’s no different than a normal day. If you can’t get a reservation for a day when capacity is at 100%, you weren’t going to get in pre-pandemic either.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

tramps’lady said:


> I just love the fact they lump everyone together in the AP's are unprofitable category.  we live 90 minutes away and stay in the campground once a month and a deluxe hotel CL at least twice a year for a week.  We eat out practically every meal.
> 
> Right now because of disney IT, i'm not even able to make a park reservation with my AP unless I have a resort stay.  So don't tell me AP's don't make them money because I'm sure there are a lot of us that do.  We're the ones with too many magic bands, buying the speciality foods, the popcorn buckets, etc and I'm getting just a bit ticked off with Disney telling me I don't make them money and should be treated like a second class citizen because of it.  If I have to start buying day tickets, my money will be going elsewhere.
> 
> crazy times we live in when loyal customers are treated like "fill in the blank" and the once and done are royalty.  Sad, indeed.



It is definitely painting with a broad brush - obviously there is a variety of behavior among passoholders 

I do think if you took the average of what all passholders spend per day vs the average of what all day guests spend per day you would find the day guests spend more 

But you also get this baseline/guarantee income from passholders ... so I really don't think they will totally get rid of passholders at all, just going to put more limitations on when they can be used and for the ones with little to no restrictions the price is going to go waaaaaay up


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I understand that it sucks when the price of APs or tickets go up for Disney, but that’s just the way the world works. *It’s not Disney trying to personally price an individual out*.


Econ 101. Supply and Demand. You raise the prices to *literally* price people out so you can find the perfect spot where the most people will pay the highest price.

The most fascinating part of that survey was the top end of the range basically stayed intact. They found the ceiling...


----------



## osufeth24

On my way to Epcot during my lunch break haha


----------



## skeeter31

osufeth24 said:


> On my way to Epcot during my lunch break haha


May the Force be with you. I hope the Ashoka prints are still there!


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Econ 101. Supply and Demand. You raise the prices to *literally* price people out so you can find the perfect spot where the most people will pay the highest price.
> 
> The most fascinating part of that survey was the top end of the range basically stayed intact. They found the ceiling...



Yes, price people out. But Disney isn’t pricing individuals out to spite them.

They’re not going to your home, knocking on your door, asking the most you’d be willing to pay for an AP and then tell you their new AP price is a dollar more than the Max you’re willing to spend.


----------



## osufeth24

I am still completely baffled by epcot's new parking procedure

They have made it so much more crowded and harder


----------



## gottalovepluto

Reopening DLR is going to be fascinating. If APs aren’t sold yet everyone would have to buy a ticket- they won’t be able to open with half the stuff closed. Yes we want DLR back but when you know you’re paying $100/day even fans will question the value... they’ll end up with a SWGE opening summer on their hands again if they aren’t careful. (It wasn’t pretty. Emptiest summer in years. And people wouldn’t pay the rack rate prices at GCH and DLH so DLR kept upgrading people from PPH so they could sell the PPH room again ). And DLR has to pay for the DLH remodel that they started in Feb 2020 somehow  

APs would show up for a half an experience  but... imagine if WDW had opened to ticket purchasers only...


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Yes, price people out. But Disney isn’t pricing individuals out to spite them.
> 
> They’re not going to your home, knocking on your door, asking the most you’d be willing to pay for an AP and then tell you their new AP price is a dollar more than the Max you’re willing to spend.


OH. Now I get what you were saying.


----------



## midnight star

gottalovepluto said:


> Reopening DLR is going to be fascinating. If APs aren’t sold yet everyone would have to buy a ticket- they won’t be able to open with half the stuff closed. Yes we want DLR back but when you know you’re paying $100/day even fans will question the value... they’ll end up with a SWGE opening summer on their hands again if they aren’t careful. (It wasn’t pretty. Emptiest summer in years. And people wouldn’t pay the rack rate prices at GCH and DLH so DLR kept upgrading people from PPH so they could sell the PPH room again ). And DLR has to pay for the DLH remodel that they started in Feb 2020 somehow
> 
> APs would show up for a half an experience  but... imagine if WDW had opened to ticket purchasers only...


Ah I remember when SWGE opened. Everyone was terrified of crowds (including me), and stayed away. Then crowds were so low they had to have passholders bring their friends for $99 to increase the crowds...

I do wonder how regular guests will react to DL opening. Maybe by then people will be more likely to travel, unlike in Summer 2020 when WDW opened? If they have a hard time bringing in tourists they can always offer the Socal tickets...


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> It is definitely painting with a broad brush - obviously there is a variety of behavior among passoholders
> 
> I do think if you took the average of what all passholders spend per day vs the average of what all day guests spend per day you would find the day guests spend more
> 
> But you also get this baseline/guarantee income from passholders ... so I really don't think they will totally get rid of passholders at all, just going to put more limitations on when they can be used and for the ones with little to no restrictions the price is going to go waaaaaay up


Definitely just Disney trying to find the balance between APs and day guests. Seems they are trying to eliminate or at least cut down on the hop in for a ride or two everyday then leave AP guest though. Unless they’re willing to pay.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> I thought we were all on the same page that when DAmaro said a few months ago that reservations were here to stay that it was a pretty permanent change going forward? For better or for worse, I think this makes things much easier for Disney to be able to keep track of data and attendance while it’s a minor inconvenience for guests to make a reservation. They’re a pain while capacity is under 100% and demand is still high, but once capacity is at 100%, it’s no different than a normal day. If you can’t get a reservation for a day when capacity is at 100%, you weren’t going to get in pre-pandemic either.


I honestly forgot about that interview but things are always changing. I think post-pandemic the reservation system if it stays will at least evolve. WDW and DL are two different animals.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> Yes, price people out. But Disney isn’t pricing individuals out to spite them.
> 
> They’re not going to your home, knocking on your door, asking the most you’d be willing to pay for an AP and then tell you their new AP price is a dollar more than the Max you’re willing to spend.


... but would they if they could?

kidding! I think.


----------



## osufeth24

Got it! Was the last one I think 

Sticking around until the artist gets here at noon


----------



## Mit88

rteetz said:


> I honestly forgot about that interview but things are always changing. I think post-pandemic the reservation system if it stays will at least evolve. WDW and DL are two different animals.



Assuming we get back to full capacity, I think it’s beneficial for Disney to continue having reservations. It would still be the same 3-4 days a year that are booked up, so the other ~358 days would still be easy to get into any park you want. And even on those sell out days, like New Years or Christmas Day you’re not forced to get there at the crack of dawn to secure a spot in the parks, or risk losing your spot in the park if you decide you want to leave for a few hours in the middle of the day. I know I’m in the minority, but I don’t mind the reservation system ( in practice) at all. I do think APs should be given more days than 3.


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Assuming we get back to full capacity, I think it’s beneficial for Disney to continue having reservations. It would still be the same 3-4 days a year that are booked up, so the other ~358 days would still be easy to get into any park you want. And even on those sell out days, like New Years or Christmas Day you’re not forced to get there at the crack of dawn to secure a spot in the parks, or risk losing your spot in the park if you decide you want to leave for a few hours in the middle of the day. I know I’m in the minority, but I don’t mind the reservation system ( in practice) at all. I do think APs should be given more days than 3.


I don’t mind it either but like I said and even as you mention I think it would evolve.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353002606919081985


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> ... but would they if they could?
> 
> kidding! I think.



They would go to your door and get your max number .... Then they would go to your neighbor and get their max number. Etc, etc - and then how ever meany they want to sell whoever is withing that order of max numbers gets to get one 

So if they want to sell 100,000 passes as when they order all of the max numbers you are number 100,001, then too bad


----------



## Mit88

hereforthechurros said:


> ... but would they if they could?
> 
> kidding! I think.



The Disney community would come together and agree to all say $1 is the Max they’d pay for an AP and then that’s what Disney would be forced to sell them for.

And then the following year when they doubled the price to $2 for the AP there would be complaints


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Mit88 said:


> Unfortunately this is the way the economy goes. A house you’d pay 100,000 for in 2001 is now a multi million dollar home. The property size didn’t get bigger. The house itself didn’t get bigger. But the value of the home and the property went up. When a car manufacturer introduces their new line of a specific car every year, the changes are minimal, but the price goes up. 15 years ago I could see a movie in IMAX for $12, now I’m paying $20. The size of the theater didn’t change. The experience didn’t change.
> 
> I understand that it sucks when the price of APs or tickets go up for Disney, but that’s just the way the world works. It’s not Disney trying to personally price an individual out.


I think some people get rubbed the wrong way when Disney goes beyond inflation of industry standard.  Some of it is Disney trying to find that sweet spot of attendance control and profitability, but I agree it's not with evil malice.

DCL is a prime example.  They only (currently) have 4 ships, and every year more and more first time sailors want to return.  This drives demand with no increase in availability.  Add in one-off itineraries in Europe and Hawaii, and demand warrants way above "standard" fare increases.  It will be interesting to see what happens when Wish and her sisters come online.


----------



## Brianstl

rteetz said:


> I honestly forgot about that interview but things are always changing. I think post-pandemic the reservation system if it stays will at least evolve. WDW and DL are two different animals.


I think when things return to normal we will see a phasing out of the park reservation system for day guests and people at Disney resorts.  I think they will leave a system in place that sets a limit on how many pass holders can get in a park a day regardless of overall capacity.  Wen WDW starts reselling passes/memberships to the general public, I expect them to look significantly different than they do currently.


----------



## Brianstl

Mit88 said:


> Assuming we get back to full capacity, I think it’s beneficial for Disney to continue having reservations. It would still be the same 3-4 days a year that are booked up, so the other ~358 days would still be easy to get into any park you want. And even on those sell out days, like New Years or Christmas Day you’re not forced to get there at the crack of dawn to secure a spot in the parks, or risk losing your spot in the park if you decide you want to leave for a few hours in the middle of the day. I know I’m in the minority, but I don’t mind the reservation system ( in practice) at all. I do think APs should be given more days than 3.


When we get back to normal it makes no financial sense for Disney to set up a system that doesn’t encourage people to arrive early to start spending money and encourages people to spend money offsite by holding a spot for them after they leave.


----------



## osufeth24

Can't wait to show the pics.  He also did a super quick handrawn sketch of Ahsoka.  I'm so happy.

I was also surprised how busy epcot was.  I know it's a Saturday, but with the rain, I figured wouldn't be that much, but the lines for a lot of the food booths were looong

Wait times aren't that busy, so most must be just walking around.  Figured it'd be opposite, rides longer WS quiet.

And now I'm back at work


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> Can't wait to show the pics.  He also did a super quick handrawn sketch of Ahsoka.  I'm so happy.
> 
> I was also surprised how busy epcot was.  I know it's a Saturday, but with the rain, I figured wouldn't be that much, but the lines for a lot of the food booths were looong
> 
> Wait times aren't that busy, so most must be just walking around.  Figured it'd be opposite, rides longer WS quiet.
> 
> And now I'm back at work


The struggles of being a local ap


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> I think when things return to normal we will see a phasing out of the park reservation system for day guests and people at Disney resorts.  I think they will leave a system in place that sets a limit on how many pass holders can get in a park a day regardless of overall capacity.  Wen WDW starts reselling passes/memberships to the general public, I expect them to look significantly different than they do currently.


I think the park reservation is here to stay. If they can force people to go to different parks on different days why not? Meaning if I want MK on a Saturday but it’s full, I’ll just rearrange my days. This keeps attendance more balanced across the parks which I’d imagine is what they want.


----------



## osufeth24

I think reservations will stay, but it won't really be that big of a deal when they're back to 100% capacity.  It'll help them manage crowds during peak times


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> I think the park reservation is here to stay. If they can force people to go to different parks on different days why not? Meaning if I want MK on a Saturday but it’s full, I’ll just rearrange my days. This keeps attendance more balanced across the parks which I’d imagine is what they want.


The thing is the parks rarely reach capacity during normal times.  There is no reason for Disney to put an artificially lower attendance cap at parks for people buying tickets.  That costs Disney money.  There is no reason for them to keep the reservation system in place for ticket buyers when capacity isn’t an issue.


----------



## xuxa777

Disney also has many more better methods in place to "manage" daily capacity without deterring the customer. The amount of info magic bands alone provide is immense. Even more so the cell phone tracking info. via the app.

one example, for people with the disney app (which the majority do), currently they can/could instantly  identify how many Disney users are driving down from out of state, or arriving at the airport by tracking cell phone location and determine who many to expect. That is just the tip of the iceberg of the tracking that can be done.

It is the main reason they are moving away from Magic Band to mobile phones. Much more data.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> The thing is the parks rarely reach capacity during normal times.  There is no reason for Disney to put an artificially lower attendance cap at parks for people buying tickets.  That costs Disney money.  There is no reason for them to keep the reservation system in place for ticket buyers when capacity isn’t an issue.


A valid point. But if they want to cap and have people spread out they easily can now. They’ll still get their money either way. I’m just saying the system as it’s set up now give them a lot more control.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Brianstl said:


> There is no reason for them to keep the reservation system in place for ticket buyers when capacity isn’t an issue.



Reservations definitely help them staff CMs more efficiently.


----------



## Brianstl

hereforthechurros said:


> A valid point. But if they want to cap and have people spread out they easily can now. They’ll still get their money either way.


The thing is they will lose money if they for instance say you can’t buy a ticket to get into Magic Kingdom on NYE because it is filled with reservations. Without reservations for ticket buyers people will keep buying tickets thinking they are going to MK for NYE.  If MK would happen to fill up on NYE those people would just have to go to another park, but Disney still has there money which they would have lost under a reservation system.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyWaffles said:


> Reservations definitely help them staff CMs more efficiently.


Disney already has systems in place without a reservation system to give them all the information they need to know what the staffing needs will be at each park each day with ticket buyers.


----------



## gottalovepluto

The other benefit to the reservation system is it pushes people to buy tickets now rather than later. Disney used to have FP access that pushed that sale. When people purchase tickets later the greater the odds Disney loses the sale so best to lock them in early.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Brianstl said:


> The thing is they will lose money if they for instance say you can’t buy a ticket to get into Magic Kingdom on NYE because it is filled with reservations. Without reservations for ticket buyers people will keep buying tickets thinking they are going to MK for NYE.  If MK would happen to fill up on NYE those people would just have to go to another park, but Disney still has there money which they would have lost under a reservation system.


I see it as if someone is going there for vacation they’re buying tickets regardless. If MK is full they’ll have to adjust and go to another park. I’ve had it happen under the new system where I couldn’t get the exact days I wanted in the parks but it wasn’t a huge deal, we adjusted.

Not saying you’re wrong. I just imagine wdw will use the reservation system to their benefit when they can. And if it behooves them to spread out crowds rather than further staff a park close to capacity, they can now.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

TheMaxRebo said:


> Survey sent regarding Disneyland Membership "passes"
> 
> 
> 
> Personally they all seem way cheaper than I was expected (if this is accurate)
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...pricey-restricted-annual-passport-membership/


The top page is wayyy more expensive than the current top tier passes.  The pass that currently have (had) is the closest to my current Flex is $300 more than my pass (but I would get 20% off parking big whoop). The other pages I cannot see happening at those prices (Some are too low). Still, there was literally something wrong with every pass (too expensive, summers blocked, etc). I do have a soon to be 3 year old, so that does sway things as I have to get 4 passes now. Still refuse to buy a one/ multi day ticket. Too much pressure to get your monies worth. Too much to ask for a weekends and summer only pass, with a 30% off food discount, photo pass, and free parking for like $600?!?  A girl can dream!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> The top page is wayyy more expensive than the current top tier passes.  The pass that currently have (had) is the closest to my current Flex is $300 more than my pass (but I would get 20% off parking big whoop). The other pages I cannot see happening at those prices (Some are too low). Still, there was literally something wrong with every pass (too expensive, summers blocked, etc). I do have a soon to be 3 year old, so that does sway things as I have to get 4 passes now. Still refuse to buy a one/ multi day ticket. Too much pressure to get your monies worth. Too much to ask for a weekends and summer only pass, with a 30% off food discount, photo pass, and free parking for like $600?!?  A girl can dream!



I wonder if this is the guage which elements people are drawn to most (why one has higher discount on food, another has higher discount on merch, etc) ... BUT there will still be like ultra diamond version when they actually launch (or maybe after like 3 months) that has no/very few restrictions, but is like $3,000


----------



## osufeth24

The hand drawing he did on the spot on the certificate of authenticity is the best part


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> View attachment 551914View attachment 551915
> 
> The hand drawing he did on the spot on the certificate of authenticity is the best part



Super cool and so glad you got something!!!


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if this is the guage which elements people are drawn to most (why one has higher discount on food, another has higher discount on merch, etc) ... BUT there will still be like ultra diamond version when they actually launch (or maybe after like 3 months) that has no/very few restrictions, but is like $3,000


I am guessing closer to $5k and it will sell.  Disney is well aware that there are a bunch of people now that will have to buy it at that price because either their business is covering the parks or that they think they are going to make that their business.  Disney is going to squeeze the people making money off Disney as much as possible.


----------



## laugard

TheMaxRebo said:


> Survey sent regarding Disneyland Membership "passes"
> 
> 
> 
> Personally they all seem way cheaper than I was expected (if this is accurate)
> 
> 
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/01/disn...pricey-restricted-annual-passport-membership/


I took the survey and in total there were 42 (!) different variations of APs presented to me. They all fell between $399 and $1399 (I think that was the top cost; I'd have to check my 13 screen shots haha), but no two were exactly the same, though certain price tiers did of course repeat.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

TheMaxRebo said:


> I wonder if this is the guage which elements people are drawn to most (why one has higher discount on food, another has higher discount on merch, etc) ... BUT there will still be like ultra diamond version when they actually launch (or maybe after like 3 months) that has no/very few restrictions, but is like $3,000


Oh yeah it definitely is! Food is way more important than the merchandise to us. We don’t buy merchandise every time we go, but we definitely eat. We people watch while leisurely eating most of the day (will definitely do that more so with mask requirements). 30% off alcohol would be amazing too but I wouldn’t want Disney to go bankrupt by offering that.  oh man I miss the days where the lower tiers passes were blocked out, and those at the park were single day tickets who did not know how to use mobile order. We’d be on our second round of drinks before they reached the front of the line. Man I even miss those $11 beers now! Drinking that Racer 5 at home isn’t the same!


----------



## Devil13

laugard said:


> I took the survey and in total there were 42 different variations of APs presented to me lol. They all fell between $399 and $1399 (I think that was the top cost; I'd have to check my 13 screen shots haha), but no two were exactly the same, though certain price tiers of course did repeat regularly.



42 different variations!?!?

If this comes to WDW I’m really going to lean on the collective group in here to get into the weeds on this and figure out the breakdown. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laugard

Devil13 said:


> 42 different variations!?!?
> 
> If this comes to WDW I’m really going to lean on the collective group in here to get into the weeds on this and figure out the breakdown.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't worry! I'd hope they'd offer no more than four or five options once they actually launch the program at DL. Heck, even three may be possible. Right now, nothing would surprise me.  But similar to what I wrote in another thread, with all these options being floated for feedback on people's priorities, it's going to be very interesting to see what they end up mixing and matching for the final offerings!


----------



## Jennasis

I'm sad I never got to visit Disneyland.


----------



## skeeter31

Jennasis said:


> I'm sad I never got to visit Disneyland.


It’ll still be there.


----------



## Jennasis

skeeter31 said:


> It’ll still be there.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Not sure where else to report this, finally in bed after a crazy arrival day where our first stop was the car care center and now need a rental for the first two days. Then we got back after a successful few hours at AK to be turned away at both Poly pools, apparently something terrible happened with their main water source, all restaurants closed, no refills on mugs. Apparently they had just turned the water back on in our building Tokelau around 8. They were taking people over to the GF for food/pool on golf carts, which I appreciated.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> Not sure where else to report this, finally in bed after a crazy arrival day where our first stop was the car care center and now need a rental for the first two days. Then we got back after a successful few hours at AK to be turned away at both Poly pools, apparently something terrible happened with their main water source, all restaurants closed, no refills on mugs. Apparently they had just turned the water back on in our building Tokelau around 8. They were taking people over to the GF for food/pool on golf carts, which I appreciated.


Yikes!! Crap happens but ugg when it affects your vacation  I’m glad Disney was trying to help fix the inconvenience, hope mañana goes better!


----------



## disneyfan150

figmentfinesse said:


> Not sure where else to report this, finally in bed after a crazy arrival day where our first stop was the car care center and now need a rental for the first two days. Then we got back after a successful few hours at AK to be turned away at both Poly pools, apparently something terrible happened with their main water source, all restaurants closed, no refills on mugs. Apparently they had just turned the water back on in our building Tokelau around 8. They were taking people over to the GF for food/pool on golf carts, which I appreciated.


Fingers crosses that rest of you trip is perfect!


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> It’ll still be there.



In spirit, it always will be.

 In physical form?


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> In spirit, it always will be.
> 
> In physical form?
> 
> View attachment 551982



Do people actually think there's a chance DL won't re-open?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

figmentfinesse said:


> Not sure where else to report this, finally in bed after a crazy arrival day where our first stop was the car care center and now need a rental for the first two days. Then we got back after a successful few hours at AK to be turned away at both Poly pools, apparently something terrible happened with their main water source, all restaurants closed, no refills on mugs. Apparently they had just turned the water back on in our building Tokelau around 8. They were taking people over to the GF for food/pool on golf carts, which I appreciated.



I saw a report of a water main break there - it mentioned all the restaurants being closed to it but didn't think of the pools.  That really sucks

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...disneys-polynesian-resort-closes-restaurants/


----------



## skeeter31

mshanson3121 said:


> Do people actually think there's a chance DL won't re-open?


No. The original comment was most likely because of the conversations of the new price of APs at DL.


----------



## hertamaniac

MickeyWaffles said:


> Reservations definitely help them staff CMs more efficiently.



I would also think food/beverages/kiosks.


----------



## mshanson3121

skeeter31 said:


> No. The original comment was most likely because of the conversations of the new price of APs at DL.



I was gonna say... lol. Seemed a bit extreme.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Do people actually think there's a chance DL won't re-open?


No. It could be 2022 before we see it imho but it will reopen.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> Do people actually think there's a chance DL won't re-open?



That would be shocking - BUT I could see Disney just get fed up with all the challenges and put more focus elsewhere - maybe even use the threat of opening up a new location to help in any negotiations/pressure the government there 

But there is still work being done on Avengers Campus, Galaxy's Edge just opened ... They aren't going to abandon that - not the park and the history in general.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

https://attractionsmagazine.com/nig...n-kilimanjaro-safaris-disneys-animal-kingdom/
Ridiculously excited for this, will they be there next week?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/nig...n-kilimanjaro-safaris-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> Ridiculously excited for this, will they be there next week?



They are already there. So unless something happens and they need to pull them you'll be able to see them.


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> No. It could be 2022 before we see it imho but it will reopen.



You really think it could be that long?! I was figuring by summer... Maybe I was being naively optimistic..


----------



## Mit88

I said back in October after the “final” hope of them opening up in 2020 came and went with Newsom revealing the tiers to reopen that Summer 2021 was optimistic and we’re probably looking at the Holidays 2021 as a likely reopening. Now if Newsom changes the goals in order for Theme Parks to reopen, then things become more optimistic for a reopening. But as they currently stand, California won’t hit those goals any time soon


----------



## LSUmiss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They are already there. So unless something happens and they need to pull them you'll be able to see them.


Yeah we saw them last week & they are cute!


----------



## fatmanatee

mshanson3121 said:


> You really think it could be that long?! I was figuring by summer... Maybe I was being naively optimistic..


I'll join you on the optimistic side. Vaccine ramping up plus it looks like CA may have turned a corner, new cases seem to be dropping. There's already a lot of pressure on Newsom and that'll increase once they're out of the woods of this latest outbreak.


----------



## only hope

xuxa777 said:


> Disney also has many more better methods in place to "manage" daily capacity without deterring the customer. The amount of info magic bands alone provide is immense. Even more so the cell phone tracking info. via the app.
> 
> one example, for people with the disney app (which the majority do), currently they can/could instantly  identify how many Disney users are driving down from out of state, or arriving at the airport by tracking cell phone location and determine who many to expect. That is just the tip of the iceberg of the tracking that can be done.
> 
> It is the main reason they are moving away from Magic Band to mobile phones. Much more data.



Hopefully people are looking at app privacy and not allowing apps to continuously track their location! I don’t let MDE track my location at all.


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

Jennasis said:


> View attachment 551945



I often say that it’s like Disneyland retired.

I hope it is allowed to come back.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

scrappinginontario said:


> Very few things would get me to exit a line but I'm pretty sure a situation like this, especially in an inside queue like SM, would get me to leave and rejoin the back of the queue.


We're vacc so we weren't super concerned for ourselves (still not comfortable though), but what about all the people who walked through where they had just been vaping and coughing? It was frustrating that the CM DH told apparently didn't do anything about it.


----------



## midnight star

Was a date listed for the FOTLK return? Or was it just "summer"?


----------



## andyman8

midnight star said:


> Was a date listed for the FOTLK return? Or was it just "summer"?


"Expected this summer" is the language they're using. We'll get a better sense in the coming months as Cast are called back (or rehired more realistically) and they prepare the theater for reopening. My understanding is that they had at least started re-blocking part of the show last summer before the dispute with Actors Equity, but finishing that will likely be the first step and that likely won't happen for some time still.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DFB reporting that the spring roll cart at MK could be closed until March due to low crowds. Wonder if even holiday (president’s day) crowds are looking lean.


----------



## MMSM

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB reporting that the spring roll cart at MK could be closed until March due to low crowds. Wonder if even holiday (president’s day) crowds are looking lean.


It’s not open? I’ve never had this and heard I must try. Going late March.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MMSM said:


> It’s not open? I’ve never had this and heard I must try. Going late March.


There’s a sign out saying it’s closed. Apparently a DisneyFoodBlog employee asked a CM about it who said it won’t be back until March because of low crowds. Not gospel obviously but it is closed for now. Hopefully it will reopen for spring break. They’re so good!


----------



## BorderTenny

hereforthechurros said:


> DFB reporting that the spring roll cart at MK could be closed until March due to low crowds. Wonder if even holiday (president’s day) crowds are looking lean.


Maybe they need to try to increase crowds somehow. Just spit-balling here, but maybe they could start selling AP's again?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe they need to try to increase crowds somehow. Just spit-balling here, but maybe they could start selling AP's again?



Clearly based on their studies AP holders aren't spending "spring roll" level money on a daily basis


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly based on their studies AP holders aren't spending "spring roll" level money on a daily basis


At $4 per roll and no discount who can blame them!


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Clearly based on their studies AP holders aren't spending "spring roll" level money on a daily basis



If only they studied my spending habits.  They'd probably start welcoming in APs for free lol


----------



## jlwhitney

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe they need to try to increase crowds somehow. Just spit-balling here, but maybe they could start selling AP's again?



Not selling APs isn’t the real
Issue for low crowds. Many people with aps aren’t even renewing as is.

between no international travel and for most people right now Disney is too expensive for the restrictions and less entertainment, no true meet and greets and such. It’s gonna be low
For a bit. Spring break will be interesting since some schools
Are having shorter to no breaks to make up for the delayed start in the fall.

another factor Is right now a lot also don’t want to use vacation days yet when maybe summer and later will be better (whether to go to Disney or somewhere else)


----------



## BorderTenny

jlwhitney said:


> Not selling APs isn’t the real
> Issue for low crowds. Many people with aps aren’t even renewing as is.
> 
> between no international travel and for most people right now Disney is too expensive for the restrictions and less entertainment, no true meet and greets and such. It’s gonna be low
> For a bit. Spring break will be interesting since some schools
> Are having shorter to no breaks to make up for the delayed start in the fall.
> 
> another factor Is right now a lot also don’t want to use vacation days yet when maybe summer and later will be better (whether to go to Disney or somewhere else)


Um, that all doesn't explain why they can't start selling AP's at least to FL residents like myself. I became a FL homeowner in summer 2019, but wasn't ready financially to start getting park AP's before COVID hit. I've now been able to get AP's to Universal and SW/BG, but I'm getting tired of them. One of my days off is during the week and DH is retired, so we'd be happy with just the Weekday Select. We live far enough away that we would usually have at least one meal per day trip on property. We'd even consider staying the occasional single night at one of the hotels if they weren't so overpriced even with discounts. I'm sure there's not an insignificant number of other new and old FL residents who for whatever reason didn't have AP's in the before times, but want them now and would be happy to help make the parks less empty, even on weekdays.


----------



## yulilin3

osufeth24 said:


> If only they studied my spending habits.  They'd probably start welcoming in APs for free lol


Apparently they only see my spending habits, sorry everyone


----------



## gottalovepluto

BorderTenny said:


> Maybe they need to try to increase crowds somehow. Just spit-balling here, but maybe they could start selling AP's again?


I now don’t get Disney’s halfway AP program. Demand has obviously eased looking at the calendar. Having to close things they’ve opened and cut back on hours is not what they wanted... at least open up sales of the highest tiers. At $1k/person that would be a quick little revenue boost and with capacity for it why not?

ETA: We have passed the point of desperate people will buy full price tickets to come instead of APs. C’mon Disney. Look around


----------



## Chris Ehlers

https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/expedition-cruising-with-disney/
New Adventure By Disney Cruises for 2022


----------



## rpb718

jlwhitney said:


> *another factor Is right now a lot also don’t want to use vacation days yet when maybe summer and later will be better (whether to go to Disney or somewhere else)*



I'm really thinking this is a very large factor at the moment.  Say you have only a limited number of vacation days in a year, would you really want to go to WDW now or wait 3 or 6 or 9+ months to go?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> I'm really thinking this is a very large factor at the moment.  Say you have only a limited number of vacation days in a year, would you really want to go to WDW now or wait 3 or 6 or 9+ months to go?



Though on the flip side I know a number of companies that were letting people carry over days due to not really needing to/able to use them last year

For example at my company we normally can carry over 5 days and have to use those days up in the first quarter, but for last year we were able to carry forward up to 10 days into 2021 and have the whole year to use them. So I have 33 vacation days this year and no idea when I will use any of them


----------



## bookbabe626

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though on the flip side I know a number of companies that were letting people carry over days due to not really needing to/able to use them last year
> 
> For example at my company we normally can carry over 5 days and have to use those days up in the first quarter, but for last year we were able to carry forward up to 10 days into 2021 and have the whole year to use them. So I have 33 vacation days this year and no idea when I will use any of them



Yup...DH has 45 days for 2021 due to carry-over.  And we’re locked up with the borders closed for the foreseeable future.  No idea how he’s going to use up all that time if we can’t travel even locally.  He’s already working from home, so a staycation holds no appeal.


----------



## Sarahslay

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> https://attractionsmagazine.com/nig...n-kilimanjaro-safaris-disneys-animal-kingdom/
> Ridiculously excited for this, will they be there next week?


They've been there since before Christmas, they are precious!


----------



## Sarahslay

Chris Ehlers said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/expedition-cruising-with-disney/
> New Adventure By Disney Cruises for 2022


This is right up my alley, I need to do this!


----------



## jlwhitney

rpb718 said:


> I'm really thinking this is a very large factor at the moment.  Say you have only a limited number of vacation days in a year, would you really want to go to WDW now or wait 3 or 6 or 9+ months to go?



Yup! Mid oct-dec people had vacation days that were use or lose, some companies allowed some rollover but others didn't or not all the days. So people went especially those that had already booked and paid for it.


----------



## Sarahslay

BorderTenny said:


> Um, that all doesn't explain why they can't start selling AP's at least to FL residents like myself. I became a FL homeowner in summer 2019, but wasn't ready financially to start getting park AP's before COVID hit. I've now been able to get AP's to Universal and SW/BG, but I'm getting tired of them. One of my days off is during the week and DH is retired, so we'd be happy with just the Weekday Select. We live far enough away that we would usually have at least one meal per day trip on property. We'd even consider staying the occasional single night at one of the hotels if they weren't so overpriced even with discounts. I'm sure there's not an insignificant number of other new and old FL residents who for whatever reason didn't have AP's in the before times, but want them now and would be happy to help make the parks less empty, even on weekdays.


I'm even an out of state AP and would welcome being able to buy APs for the rest of my family. We have trips planned through June (one trip with each kid individualy for their birthday, and then a big family trip this summer), but if they don't start selling APs again the summer trip will be our last for a while. I can't keep buying day tickets for all of them, it really adds up (which I'm sure is what they want). Unfortunately for them it means a loss in some major hotel, dining, and merch revenue since I'm not willing to keep dishing out all the ticket cash. My AP expires right after our summer trip, and then I'll let it go, if they started selling again I more than likely wouldn't.


----------



## Brianstl

BorderTenny said:


> Um, that all doesn't explain why they can't start selling AP's at least to FL residents like myself. I became a FL homeowner in summer 2019, but wasn't ready financially to start getting park AP's before COVID hit. I've now been able to get AP's to Universal and SW/BG, but I'm getting tired of them. One of my days off is during the week and DH is retired, so we'd be happy with just the Weekday Select. We live far enough away that we would usually have at least one meal per day trip on property. We'd even consider staying the occasional single night at one of the hotels if they weren't so overpriced even with discounts. I'm sure there's not an insignificant number of other new and old FL residents who for whatever reason didn't have AP's in the before times, but want them now and would be happy to help make the parks less empty, even on weekdays.


The fact that they won't sell AP's to the general public at this point is a clear signal that major changes are coming to the AP program at WDW, in my opinion.


----------



## figmentfinesse

We had an amazing day yesterday at MK with waits that rivaled our last trip in August! Just a heads up for everyone, the published show times for the EWP are wrong. We and many others showed up on the Poly Beach last night and waited 30 minutes for it, before someone asked and found out the loop starts at 7:45 not 8:45.


----------



## woody337

Brianstl said:


> The fact that they won't sell AP's to the general public at this point is a clear signal that major changes are coming to the AP program at WDW, in my opinion.


I dont see them getting rid of the AP's in WDW.  Judging by the daily reservation system they arent hitting capacity on any ticket level. I cant see them removing regulars that are a promised return customer


----------



## Eric Smith

Brianstl said:


> The fact that they won't sell AP's to the general public at this point is a clear signal that major changes are coming to the AP program at WDW, in my opinion.


I don't think that's the case.  I think they're not selling APs because they don't have the capacity blocked out to support them.  They also probably don't want to get in a situation where they start selling them and then during the summer APs have a lot of trouble getting park reservations.


----------



## osufeth24

Brianstl said:


> The fact that they won't sell AP's to the general public at this point is a clear signal that major changes are coming to the AP program at WDW, in my opinion.


disagree..

They most likely don't want to try to sell a bunch now, then have over crowding come spring time and summer when crowds pick up again and they're still at the same capacity limits.  They'll  be right back to where they were in the fall when APs were complaining about reservations filling up.


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> Though on the flip side I know a number of companies that were letting people carry over days due to not really needing to/able to use them last year
> 
> For example at my company *we normally can carry over 5 days and have to use those days up in the first quarter*, but *for last year we were able to carry forward up to 10 days into 2021 and have the whole year to use them*. So I have 33 vacation days this year and no idea when I will use any of them



Not quite sure if this is flip side or if you're making my argument for me .  Now if you were forced to use the 5 or 10 days in the 1st quarter I could see it.

For many folks having more vacation days just means being able to have a longer vacations, and their kids are out for longer in the summer.  Those without kids can go anytime they want, and sure some with kids will go now or soon.  But the COVID numbers at the moment still aren't great, the vaccine rollout still isn't efficient and many will wait until after at least the grandparents and maybe even the parents have had their shots.


----------



## Jrb1979

osufeth24 said:


> disagree..
> 
> They most likely don't want to try to sell a bunch now, then have over crowding come spring time and summer when crowds pick up again and they're still at the same capacity limits.  They'll  be right back to where they were in the fall when APs were complaining about reservations filling up.


Your reasoning I partially agree with. I do see them changing it to a membership when they do bring them back.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I don't know how lucrative selling APs right now would be anyway.  If my renewal price is 15% off, that means a full priced AP would be $1270.  $1270 for limited time in the park and only 3 guaranteed days unless staying on property.  That's $300 more than we paid for the current APs we're using now, which were bought pre-Covid when everything was open.  We got them to extend my DS's pass to match our expiration (his was off since turning 3) in July and then we're taking a break.  I love Disney, but that's a LOT of money for limited options.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just assumed, maybe incorrectly, that they weren't selling AP's yet for the same reason they aren't selling the Dining Plan. The product right now cannot possibly be the same. 
Dining Plan right now would be a disaster - with so much closed.
If you go to the Passholder website it says:

*Discover Exciting Passholder Benefits*


View Dining Discounts 
View Merchandise Discounts
View Events & Entertainment
View Sports, Recreation & Spa Offers
View Resort Offers
Out of those "exciting benefits" - the only thing not limited is merch discounting. Dining discounts are limited because less dining is being offered. Resort offers are limited because less resorts are open.

Events, entertainment, sports rec and spa are totally off the table. 

Park hopping just came back-ish. 2pm to park close isn't a whole lot of time when parks are closing earlier. 

Additionally - water parks aren't open totally - I know one is coming back but not both. 
I just don't see passes being offered until more of the "perks" of passes are available - just like there is no way they would offer a dining plan right now - it would cause too much of an increase in demand for an already limited availability.


----------



## Farro

Stay at home order being lifted in California. Looks like Downtown Disney can  have visitors again! Dining too?

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/25/us/california-coronavirus-stay-at-home-orders/index.html


----------



## midnight star

Farro said:


> Stay at home order being lifted in California. Looks like Downtown Disney can  have visitors again! Dining too?
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/25/us/california-coronavirus-stay-at-home-orders/index.html


It was open to visitors but all food was to-go and indoor shopping was 20% capacity. The counties have the final say, but I’m pretty sure OC will lift the restrictions.


----------



## LSUmiss

BorderTenny said:


> Um, that all doesn't explain why they can't start selling AP's at least to FL residents like myself. I became a FL homeowner in summer 2019, but wasn't ready financially to start getting park AP's before COVID hit. I've now been able to get AP's to Universal and SW/BG, but I'm getting tired of them. One of my days off is during the week and DH is retired, so we'd be happy with just the Weekday Select. We live far enough away that we would usually have at least one meal per day trip on property. We'd even consider staying the occasional single night at one of the hotels if they weren't so overpriced even with discounts. I'm sure there's not an insignificant number of other new and old FL residents who for whatever reason didn't have AP's in the before times, but want them now and would be happy to help make the parks less empty, even on weekdays.


I’m not sure Disney just wants to increase park attendance as much as they want to increase hotel occupancy. I think that’s why they’re not selling APs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rpb718 said:


> Not quite sure if this is flip side or if you're making my argument for me .  Now if you were forced to use the 5 or 10 days in the 1st quarter I could see it.
> 
> For many folks having more vacation days just means being able to have a longer vacations, and their kids are out for longer in the summer.  Those without kids can go anytime they want, and sure some with kids will go now or soon.  But the COVID numbers at the moment still aren't great, the vaccine rollout still isn't efficient and many will wait until after at least the grandparents and maybe even the parents have had their shots.



More just thinking if people have more vacation days in total they might be willing to use up some now for a trip even if it is a bit lesser than normal trip as you know you still have plenty of days to take another trip later in the year

Basically easier to take 2 vacations instead of a normal 1

(granted might just be my way of thinking as I don't think I have ever used all my days so I am just trying to think of ways to now try to use up 10 more than normal )

I do think the overall covid numbers and question value of using $ is a much bigger factor - but for those that are willing to travel/have the money, those extra days might make them ore willing to do so now, knowing they can still do a more "full" vacation later


----------



## yulilin3

Peoplemover seems to be set to open next month, social distance markers have been placed on the moving walkway, the queue for astro orbiter is being redirected elsewhere leaving the queue for pp empty and saw all the vehicles on the track moving while 2 cm were on the loading platform looking like they were practicing.


----------



## C&Jx2

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover seems to be set to open next month, social distance markers have been placed on the moving walkway, the queue for astro orbiter is being redirected elsewhere leaving the queue for pp empty and saw all the vehicles on the track moving while 2 cm were on the loading platform looking like they were practicing.


I saw a tweet that said the cars crashed into one another upon testing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FrankieWinthrop said:


> I don't know how lucrative selling APs right now would be anyway.  If my renewal price is 15% off, that means a full priced AP would be $1270.  $1270 for limited time in the park and only 3 guaranteed days unless staying on property.  That's $300 more than we paid for the current APs we're using now, which were bought pre-Covid when everything was open.  We got them to extend my DS's pass to match our expiration (his was off since turning 3) in July and then we're taking a break.  I love Disney, but that's a LOT of money for limited options.





MrsBooch said:


> I just assumed, maybe incorrectly, that they weren't selling AP's yet for the same reason they aren't selling the Dining Plan. The product right now cannot possibly be the same.
> Dining Plan right now would be a disaster - with so much closed.
> If you go to the Passholder website it says:
> 
> *Discover Exciting Passholder Benefits*
> 
> 
> View Dining Discounts
> View Merchandise Discounts
> View Events & Entertainment
> View Sports, Recreation & Spa Offers
> View Resort Offers
> Out of those "exciting benefits" - the only thing not limited is merch discounting. Dining discounts are limited because less dining is being offered. Resort offers are limited because less resorts are open.
> 
> Events, entertainment, sports rec and spa are totally off the table.
> 
> Park hopping just came back-ish. 2pm to park close isn't a whole lot of time when parks are closing earlier.
> 
> Additionally - water parks aren't open totally - I know one is coming back but not both.
> I just don't see passes being offered until more of the "perks" of passes are available - just like there is no way they would offer a dining plan right now - it would cause too much of an increase in demand for an already limited availability.



You guys can talk about the limited benefits for APs as much as you want. But I moved to FL last month and I would give my right arm just to pay that high price for an AP with limited benefits.

Hell, I'll even sign a waiver saying I'm well aware of the limited benefits, just sell me a damn AP Disney please.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys can talk about the limited benefits for APs as much as you want. But I moved to FL last month and I would give my right arm just to pay that high price for an AP with limited benefits.
> 
> Hell, I'll even sign a waiver saying I'm well aware of the limited benefits, just sell me a damn AP Disney please.


*soon*


----------



## rteetz

C&Jx2 said:


> I saw a tweet that said the cars crashed into one another upon testing.


Crashed is a bit extreme. It was more like bumping which is something it’s always done.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Crashed is a bit extreme. It was more like bumping which is something it’s always done.


Part of the experience at this point


----------



## hereforthechurros

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys can talk about the limited benefits for APs as much as you want. But I moved to FL last month and I would give my right arm just to pay that high price for an AP with limited benefits.
> 
> Hell, I'll even sign a waiver saying I'm well aware of the limited benefits, just sell me a damn AP Disney please.


I'd take advantage of the four day Florida pass if I were you!


----------



## ArielRae

C&Jx2 said:


> I saw a tweet that said the cars crashed into one another upon testing.





rteetz said:


> Crashed is a bit extreme. It was more like bumping which is something it’s always done.



This always comes up when someone says that they crashed. It does sound a bit extreme until you are the one on the ride when they do crash into each other and you are almost thrown into the seat in front of you cause of the force. It is certainly way more then a bump in certain parts of the ride when they have a breakdown. Some may experience a slight bump when they have been on we unfortunately did not. We were inside Space Mountain when it happened to us. No less then 6 train cars collided inside Space Mountain. I will never forget that ride on the peoplemover. Yes it has become part of the experience for the people mover which is what I am hoping they have been trying to fix and why it has been down so long.


----------



## rteetz

ArielRae said:


> This always comes up when someone says that they crashed. It does sound a bit extreme until you are the one on the ride when they do crash into each other and you are almost thrown into the seat in front of you cause of the force. It is certainly way more then a bump in certain parts of the ride when they have a breakdown. Some may experience a slight bump when they have been on we unfortunately did not. We were inside Space Mountain when it happened to us. No less then 6 train cars collided inside Space Mountain. I will never forget that ride on the peoplemover.


To each their own. They were in testing mode and nobody was on the ride. To me crash signals damage was done. That did not occur.


----------



## rpb718

rteetz said:


> To each their own. They were in testing mode and nobody was on the ride. To me crash signals damage was done. That did not occur.



Not arguing here, and I agree in the fact that since the cars were empty it does make it a bump.  Loaded cars are different story due to the increased mass and energy needed to propel that mass.   It's like the difference in damage to a vehicle hitting something at 5mph using an empty vehicle and then repeating the test with a vehicle with an added 1000lbs.  But we're getting OT now so you can delete this.


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> Not arguing here, and I agree in the fact that since the cars were empty it does make it a bump.  Loaded cars are different story due to the increased mass and energy needed to propel that mass.   It's like the difference in damage to a vehicle hitting something at 5mph using an empty vehicle and then repeating the test with a vehicle with an added 1000lbs.  But we're getting OT now so you can delete this.


Completely fair, considering this test included several “crashes” I think they were almost purposely testing that.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I understand why people want Disney to start selling APs again but I really don’t see why they would right now.

Low crowds is a short term January/February problem (also some of the slower weeks of the year in general - was pretty quiet our late Jan/early Feb trip last year.)

They know they need the capacity for March and beyond when the crowds pick back up but limited capacity is still the same.

It really doesn’t make sense for them to sell APs to solve a short term low crowd problem but then cause a headache (and have unhappy new APs) in 6 weeks when crowds inevitably pick up again for spring break season.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sullivan.kscott said:


> *soon*



I'm gonna hold you to that @sullivan.kscott



hereforthechurros said:


> I'd take advantage of the four day Florida pass if I were you!



Believe me, I'm thinking about it. But it seems like a waste to pay maybe 1/4 the cost of an AP just to go 4 days.

Would I buy it if Disney said no APs until next year? Yep. 

But they haven't said when APs are coming back so it seems a waste to pay that for 4 days when they can start selling APs in February for all anyone knows.


----------



## Pyotr

I just got off the phone with Disney trying to get my AP back. Supposedly someone will call me back within 7 days.

Has there been any rumors to any other signature restaurants coming back? My wife and I are going for a few days in May and are hoping for more options.


----------



## skeeter31

Pyotr said:


> I just got off the phone with Disney trying to get my AP back. Supposedly someone will call me back within 7 days.
> 
> Has there been any rumors to any other signature restaurants coming back? My wife and I are going for a few days in May and are hoping for more options.


Nothing announced. BC and WL are reopening in May and June, so maybe a signature or 2 from them will open when the resort sides open, but otherwise no news.


----------



## MrsBooch

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys can talk about the limited benefits for APs as much as you want. But I moved to FL last month and I would give my right arm just to pay that high price for an AP with limited benefits.
> 
> Hell, I'll even sign a waiver saying I'm well aware of the limited benefits, just sell me a damn AP Disney please.



oh i am itching to buy three - we have a lot of planned trips coming up and i'm nervous about the future of my precious dvc gold pass option when the dust settles. I kick myself daily for not buying them prior to the shut down. I had them in my cart for weeks....

But again - with park pass reservations required and limited attendance enforced - they would only be increasing the number of people who are vying to get inside - while not increasing the capacity - where instead of selling AP's they can just keep doing these ticket deals. 

That being said - what are the chances that they extend the buy 4 get two ticket deal past September?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand why people want Disney to start selling APs again but I really don’t see why they would right now.
> 
> Low crowds is a short term January/February problem (also some of the slower weeks of the year in general - was pretty quiet our late Jan/early Feb trip last year.)
> 
> They know they need the capacity for March and beyond when the crowds pick back up but limited capacity is still the same.
> 
> It really doesn’t make sense for them to sell APs to solve a short term low crowd problem but then cause a headache (and have unhappy new APs) in 6 weeks when crowds inevitably pick up again for spring break season.



Has anyone been able to renew their (FL resident) AP ?  Mine expires in March.


----------



## rteetz

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Has anyone been able to renew their (FL resident) AP ?  Mine expires in March.


Renewals can happen pretty much no problem.


----------



## hereforthechurros

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Believe me, I'm thinking about it. But it seems like a waste to pay maybe 1/4 the cost of an AP just to go 4 days.
> 
> Would I buy it if Disney said no APs until next year? Yep.
> 
> But they haven't said when APs are coming back so it seems a waste to pay that for 4 days when they can start selling APs in February for all anyone knows.


Yeah that not knowing, about so many things, is the worst part.


----------



## Daisy*Duck*y

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm gonna hold you to that @sullivan.kscott
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm thinking about it. But it seems like a waste to pay maybe 1/4 the cost of an AP just to go 4 days.
> 
> Would I buy it if Disney said no APs until next year? Yep.
> 
> But they haven't said when APs are coming back so it seems a waste to pay that for 4 days when they can start selling APs in February for all anyone knows.



If you buy the 4-day, and hold on to the 4th day, is there a chance you could use the price you paid for the 4-day toward the price of an AP?


----------



## jade1

Just took DMIL through the convention Center for the vaccine. At 86 it seems weird she can't even get a possible date on the horizon in Minnesota- the 5th highest taxed state, but #46 Florida had no issues now that we own a home here for a few days.

Now she is evaluating when a park visit can happen.


----------



## amcc

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm gonna hold you to that @sullivan.kscott
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm thinking about it. But it seems like a waste to pay maybe 1/4 the cost of an AP just to go 4 days.
> 
> Would I buy it if Disney said no APs until next year? Yep.
> 
> But they haven't said when APs are coming back so it seems a waste to pay that for 4 days when they can start selling APs in February for all anyone knows.





Daisy*Duck*y said:


> If you buy the 4-day, and hold on to the 4th day, is there a chance you could use the price you paid for the 4-day toward the price of an AP?



This exactly.  If you buy the pass and use it now and they open AP sales before the June expiration, you can put the cost towards an AP.  You might need to have a day left at that time although they can possibly even do it with no days left.  Expiration would usually be backdated to when you first used the ticket.  

It's not often they have FL ticket specials in summer / second half of the year, but it did happen a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mit88

Since the Super Bowl and now the Miami Heat (both occurring in Florida) are using Covid sniffing dogs, which is weird but also supposedly 94% accurate, could this be something that Disney could potentially look into doing? No, this is not a joke either.


----------



## skeeter31

Mit88 said:


> Since the Super Bowl and now the Miami Heat (both occurring in Florida) are using Covid sniffing dogs, which is weird but also supposedly 94% accurate, could this be something that Disney could potentially look into doing? No, this is not a joke either.


Better not. Both my wife and I are extremely afraid of dogs and get scared enough with the security dogs when we enter the parks. I hope they don’t add these.


----------



## Pyotr

Mit88 said:


> Since the Super Bowl and now the Miami Heat (both occurring in Florida) are using Covid sniffing dogs, which is weird but also supposedly 94% accurate, could this be something that Disney could potentially look into doing? No, this is not a joke either.



They could play with Disney’s bed bug sniffing dogs.


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> Better not. Both my wife and I are extremely afraid of dogs and get scared enough with the security dogs when we enter the parks. I hope they don’t add these.



Id guess that (you and your wife are far from the only people afraid of dogs ) and allergy’s would come into play in a decision like this. This would be much different than dogs in an airport so can’t even make that comparison. Just throwing out a possible idea. 94% accuracy is higher than the temp checks lol


----------



## rteetz

Mit88 said:


> Id guess that (you and your wife are far from the only people afraid of dogs ) and allergy’s would come into play in a decision like this. This would be much different than dogs in an airport so can’t even make that comparison. Just throwing out a possible idea. 94% accuracy is higher than the temp checks lol


There are hypoallergenic dogs.


----------



## mshanson3121

Mit88 said:


> Since the Super Bowl and now the Miami Heat (both occurring in Florida) are using Covid sniffing dogs, which is weird but also supposedly 94% accurate, could this be something that Disney could potentially look into doing? No, this is not a joke either.



I wondered this months ( and probably 2000+ pages) ago, when it first came out that dogs were being trained to detect it. Honestly I could see their use being implemented in many places. I would have no issue with Disney doing this, but would they... Not sure.


----------



## SMRT-1

I think an issue with using dogs at Disney might be keeping kids from trying to pet them.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SMRT-1 said:


> I think an issue with using dogs at Disney might be keeping kids from trying to pet them.



It’s no different than a child seeing a service dog.

Disney has had bomb sniffing dogs around in the past.


----------



## rteetz

MickeyWaffles said:


> It’s no different than a child seeing a service dog.
> 
> Disney has had bomb sniffing dogs around in the past.


Still do


----------



## yulilin3

Yeah dogs are present everyday, no issues with kids or allergies


----------



## elle21

yulilin3 said:


> Yeah dogs are present everyday, no issues with kids or allergies


My ‘terrified of dogs’ kid suddenly bolted across the crowd of people walking into Hollywood studios the other day. I looked over and realized he spotted the dog and was moving to get away from it. If they did ever use Covid sniffing dogs I would hope the dogs wouldn’t have to get very close to anyone.


----------



## skeeter31

elle21 said:


> My ‘terrified of dogs’ kid suddenly bolted across the crowd of people walking into Hollywood studios the other day. I looked over and realized he spotted the dog and was moving to get away from it. If they did ever use Covid sniffing dogs I would hope the dogs wouldn’t have to get very close to anyone.


That would be what I would hope. If the dog has to personally sniff everyone entering, I wouldn’t be able to go to Disney anymore. If they’re just in the background and can alert to the smell and passively detect, like the security dogs now, that’s ok.


----------



## Mit88

This is all completely hypothetical and I just figured it would make for a good conversation. There’s not even a single rumor of Disney implementing the dogs. Just figured since these venues in Florida will be using them that it was worth asking whether it could be something that Disney would consider


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disney seems fine with a don’t ask don’t tell approach for now. Plenty of people are walking around with covid and don’t know it. Or have symptoms but don’t get tested. Or even have it and continue on with their life. How would Disney deal with turning those away people? Send people to get tested on-site? Have them quarantine if they’re positive? It’s different from the fever check. Fever could be a lot of things and Disney can turn people away without knowing what caused it. But if a dog picks up on covid Disney can’t just pretend it’s something else. Does Disney just let that person go back to their resort? When I tested positive it was immediate quarantine. There’d be no way to get home.

That and demand just isn’t there yet. If they wanted to go to 75%, which eliminates distancing, they’d need some way to ensure safety, like the covid dogs. But no incentive to do that right now.

I’d personally be totally open to it if they did it though.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

Chris Ehlers said:


> https://www.adventuresbydisney.com/expedition-cruising-with-disney/
> New Adventure By Disney Cruises for 2022



Love these options for the future. My mom would love some of these. I will say, after visiting the page I got a pop up survey about my experience and what I would be using ABD for in the future.


----------



## rockpiece

Just got back from Epcot, if you aren’t on the front row the plexiglass ruins Frozen. I understand why they put it but I don’t think it was the best idea to put plexiglass on a water ride. Please don’t put it on Pirates.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Any idea what they’re going to do with the firehouse now that there’s no SOTMK?


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> Any idea what they’re going to do with the firehouse now that there’s no SOTMK?


It's closed for refurb. If someone brings a firehouse patch they can drop it off at city hall so I'm thinking they'll revert it to the old look


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> At $4 per roll and no discount who can blame them!


Really, $4?  I tip the elevator operator more than that and all he does is push a button.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Tigger's ally said:


> Really, $4?  I tip the elevator operator more than that and all he does is push a button.


Elevator operator where?

People were joking about spring roll money, that’s all it was.


----------



## figmentfinesse

It appears they are doing the red projections and the tall background lights from HEA, I’m seeing from the poly beach right now. Edit: it appears to be the whole show? Just no fireworks


----------



## NashvilleMama

rockpiece said:


> Just got back from Epcot, if you aren’t on the front row the plexiglass ruins Frozen. I understand why they put it but I don’t think it was the best idea to put plexiglass on a water ride. Please don’t put it on Pirates.


we've avoided this ride due to the long lines since it opened....going in a few days, is it a huge pain to ask the CM for us to put us in a front row? don't want to cause a backup but have read in some rides it's not a big deal.


----------



## hereforthechurros

NashvilleMama said:


> we've avoided this ride due to the long lines since it opened....going in a few days, is it a huge pain to ask the CM for us to put us in a front row? don't want to cause a backup but have read in some rides it's not a big deal.


In another thread people have reported that there are now announcements playing that say requesting certain seats/rows is not allowed. This was not the case at Christmas but seems with the increase in rides with plexiglass they have to cut down on requests. Frozen line is MUCH shorter now because of it but really the view was bad.


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> It appears they are doing the red projections and the tall background lights from HEA, I’m seeing from the poly beach right now. Edit: it appears to be the whole show? Just no fireworks


That would be weird for them to run the projection show without fireworks as both would create the same crowds. Could be some sort of tech test.


----------



## Tigger's ally

hereforthechurros said:


> Elevator operator where?


Chicago


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> Since the Super Bowl and now the Miami Heat (both occurring in Florida) are using Covid sniffing dogs, which is weird but also supposedly 94% accurate, could this be something that Disney could potentially look into doing? No, this is not a joke either.


Potentially. It would be irresponsible if they hadn’t looked into the idea.

But practically implementing it at this point?nah. Can you imagine the cost of those dogs right now?! And if COVID is gone in the next year or two it’s a waste to pay to train your own dog team.


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Potentially. It would be irresponsible if they hadn’t looked into the idea.
> 
> But practically implementing it at this point?nah. Can you imagine the cost of those dogs right now?! And if COVID is gone in the next year or two it’s a waste to pay to train your own dog team.



I mean, I’m sure the plexiglass they’ve bought wasn’t cheap when they decided to buy it. With a lot of weariness surrounding the vaccine distribution and needing to attain a certain number that’s not a guarantee, 94% accuracy from these dogs sounds awfully tempting to a company that really needs guests on property


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mit88 said:


> I mean, I’m sure the plexiglass they’ve bought wasn’t cheap when they decided to buy it. With a lot of weariness surrounding the vaccine distribution and needing to attain a certain number that’s not a guarantee, 94% accuracy from these dogs sounds awfully tempting to a company that really needs guests on property



Plexiglass doesn’t result in you telling someone they probably have an active case of COVID.

Can you imagine some guest goes for their first day in WDW and the dog tags them and Disney says “you have COVID get off our property!”... like what if they’re staying on site? What if they just rode Disney Transport? What if they’ve already been there for a few days and have been basically everywhere?!

Ignornace is bliss. Disney knows guests and cast are in the parks with Covid right now. But they don’t have to do anything about it because they have limited the spread potential. No responsibility. If they told a guest they had Covid they could be on the hook for 2 weeks paid vacay for every cm the guests encountered. And that doesn’t even take into account what to do about the guest if they’re staying on site.

I’m sure Disney has thought about using dogs- but I’m sure it was quickly dismissed. Not only would they be expensive but Legal probably doesn’t want to know the answer to “does that guest have COVID?”


----------



## Mit88

gottalovepluto said:


> Plexiglass doesn’t result in you telling someone they probably have an active case of COVID.
> 
> Can you imagine some guest goes for their first day in WDW and the dog tags them and Disney says “you have COVID get off our property!”... like what if they’re staying on site? What if they just rode Disney Transport? What if they’ve already been there for a few days and have been basically everywhere?!
> 
> Ignornace is bliss. Disney knows guests and cast are in the parks with Covid right now. But they don’t have to do anything about it because they have limited the spread potential. No responsibility. If they told a guest they had Covid they could be on the hook for 2 weeks paid vacay for every cm the guests encountered. And that doesn’t even take into account what to do about the guest if they’re staying on site.
> 
> I’m sure Disney has thought about using dogs- but I’m sure it was quickly dismissed. Not only would they be expensive but Legal probably doesn’t want to know the answer to “does that guest have COVID?”



Good points all around. Didn’t even think about the transportation aspect. With the Super Bowl and Heat games, most if not all are driving and not in close contact with others. Only way they could do it with transportation is to have the dogs at the resorts checking guests coming in, and leaving on the bus. You’re talking about 100s of dogs to cover what would need to be covered to make this a viable option.

the legal aspect would be covered under their guidelines. I’m sure the small print has it that even if the guest is suspected to be ill they wouldn’t be permitted into the parks. They’re private property, they can refuse entrance to anyone for any reason. So even if the dog sat hinting at the guest having the virus and that guest was part of that 6%, they still wouldn’t have a case on Disney even if they were falsely accused of having the virus by the dog


----------



## jade1

Do they not use dogs at all? I swear there was a dog in front of one of the parks this week but I could be mistaken. I'm used to them at the airport etc I guess.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jade1 said:


> Do they not use dogs at all? I swear there was a dog in front of one of the parks this week but I could be mistaken. I'm used to them at the airport etc I guess.


Disney does   but they’re like security bomb dogs. We’re chattering about would they add Covid dogs.


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> oh i am itching to buy three - we have a lot of planned trips coming up and i'm nervous about the future of my precious dvc gold pass option when the dust settles. I kick myself daily for not buying them prior to the shut down. I had them in my cart for weeks....
> 
> But again - with park pass reservations required and limited attendance enforced - they would only be increasing the number of people who are vying to get inside - while not increasing the capacity - where instead of selling AP's they can just keep doing these ticket deals.
> 
> That being said - what are the chances that they extend the buy 4 get two ticket deal past September?


Or you stay onsite and have zero issues because resort availability is no problem. We are out of state, and as an AP I have to stay in a hotel, APs for the rest of my family would just guarantee I'd go a lot more often and spend more money on hotel rooms. But no, they want me to buy them tickets every.single.time. for the rest of my family. I know it's tough with locals who don't need a hotel, but they could at least sell Platinum passes for out of state people that want to come more often.


----------



## Rarity

NashvilleMama said:


> we've avoided this ride due to the long lines since it opened....going in a few days, is it a huge pain to ask the CM for us to put us in a front row? don't want to cause a backup but have read in some rides it's not a big deal.



Seems to me that it depends on whether or not there's space for guests to safely stand off to the side to wait for a requested row. During my trip a couple weeks ago, I only heard the "cannot accommodate row requests" message played at BTMR. It made sense to me since there really isn't anywhere to be socially distanced and wait for a requested row. We asked for the front row on SDD and had no issue being allowed to wait for it.


----------



## hereforthechurros

With new variants being up to 50% more transmissible, and experts warning against casual errands to even the grocery store, cutting back even further on seeing people, wearing two masks, etc... anything more WDW can be doing? Does anyone feel less safe about going? We're tossing around the idea of going in February because well, AP and $60 flights and it's 10 degrees here. Plus we should have some immunity after recovering from it. But we would consider doubling up on masks, especially indoors.


----------



## yulilin3

Guidelines are the same as VB and Aquatica


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m happy to see no reservations will be needed for the water park- I was worrying about how that might clash with our theme park days. Our game plan to survive masks in the July heat is just to retreat to Blizzard Beach if it gets too rough and swim the day away. 

So obviously when walking around enjoying the slides and pools you don’t have to wear a mask, correct? As long as you’re on the way to getting in the water?


----------



## yulilin3

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m happy to see no reservations will be needed for the water park- I was worrying about how that might clash with our theme park days. Our game plan to survive masks in the July heat is just to retreat to Blizzard Beach if it gets too rough and swim the day away.
> 
> So obviously when walking around enjoying the slides and pools you don’t have to wear a mask, correct? As long as you’re on the way to getting in the water?


Yeah that's how it's been for VB and Aquatica.  Only required while you enter and leave the park and when going into gift shops and quick services


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> With new variants being up to 50% more transmissible, and experts warning against casual errands to even the grocery store, cutting back even further on seeing people, wearing two masks, etc... anything more WDW can be doing? Does anyone feel less safe about going? We're tossing around the idea of going in February because well, AP and $60 flights and it's 10 degrees here. Plus we should have some immunity after recovering from it. But we would consider doubling up on masks, especially indoors.



Myself, no, I definitely wouldn't go. But, if you do, I think you'd find it more comfortable to just buy some new masks - 3 layer disposable medical masks, or even the updated Old Navy ones are good - much thicker than their old ones (but still comfortable)


----------



## mattpeto

hereforthechurros said:


> With new variants being up to 50% more transmissible, and experts warning against casual errands to even the grocery store, cutting back even further on seeing people, wearing two masks, etc... anything more WDW can be doing? Does anyone feel less safe about going? We're tossing around the idea of going in February because well, AP and $60 flights and it's 10 degrees here. Plus we should have some immunity after recovering from it. But we would consider doubling up on masks, especially indoors.



I don't expect WDW to do anything differently.  The capacity limit is still in place and you're going at a time that will likely not be close to their full capacity caps.

If they were planning to bring back F! and EF, maybe they are holding off on that now.  My gut now says that rumor was rubbish, though.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mshanson3121 said:


> Myself, no, I definitely wouldn't go. But, if you do, I think you'd find it more comfortable to just buy some new masks - 3 layer disposable medical masks, or even the updated Old Navy ones are good - much thicker than their old ones (but still comfortable)



Could also get the KN95s too. We wear those when going in stores if they’re more crowded (typically shop during off times to avoid that) and they’re really no different than a regular mask in comfort. Not sure how well that holds up in Florida weather though.

As for what WDW can do, I think the biggest is to step up their mask enforcement and to do what they can to make sure CMs feel supported to enforce the rule consistently. When we went, hands down the biggest time we saw rule breaking was anywhere near some kind of photo op... the castle, Tree of Life, xmas trees, etc. Perhaps that’s more so because it was during the holidays (the desire for that xmas family picture?) though and that’s improved?


----------



## Dopey416

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Has anyone been able to renew their (FL resident) AP ?  Mine expires in March.


we renewed ours last month


----------



## only hope

hereforthechurros said:


> With new variants being up to 50% more transmissible, and experts warning against casual errands to even the grocery store, cutting back even further on seeing people, wearing two masks, etc... anything more WDW can be doing? Does anyone feel less safe about going? We're tossing around the idea of going in February because well, AP and $60 flights and it's 10 degrees here. Plus we should have some immunity after recovering from it. But we would consider doubling up on masks, especially indoors.



Disney can and should reinstate 6ft distancing between all parties on rides, and reconfigure the queues to keep you 6ft apart in every direction- plexiglass or not. They really need to spread the marker out more or mark off every other space as “no stand” since groups with more than two people are not six feet from the next marker. But will they do this? Doubt it.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> With new variants being up to 50% more transmissible, and experts warning against casual errands to even the grocery store, cutting back even further on seeing people, wearing two masks, etc... anything more WDW can be doing? Does anyone feel less safe about going? We're tossing around the idea of going in February because well, AP and $60 flights and it's 10 degrees here. Plus we should have some immunity after recovering from it. But we would consider doubling up on masks, especially indoors.



I would still go. In fact, if I had immunity, I wouldn’t even think twice.


----------



## hereforthechurros

only hope said:


> Disney can and should reinstate 6ft distancing between all parties on rides, and reconfigure the queues to keep you 6ft apart in every direction- plexiglass or not. They really need to spread the marker out more or mark off every other space as “no stand” since groups with more than two people are not six feet from the next marker. But will they do this? Doubt it.


It was crazy over Christmas to see some people in every queue completely ignore the markers on the ground. Groups of four, five, six would stand in a single file line essentially claiming all the dead space between what should have been distance between them and the next group. If you're a smaller group, stand side by side or cluster together, it's not the hard!


----------



## yulilin3

hereforthechurros said:


> It was crazy over Christmas to see some people in every queue completely ignore the markers on the ground. Groups of four, five, six would stand in a single file line essentially claiming all the dead space between what should have been distance between them and the next group. If you're a smaller group, stand side by side or cluster together, it's not the hard!


People switch off common sense at the tapstiles.  Social distance in queues is easy enough though, you can leave extra markers in front of you and ask people behind you to stay on their marker


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> I would still go. In fact, if I had immunity, I wouldn’t even think twice.


Issue is we don't have enough data on these new variants to know if people who have had COVID are totally immune. Early studies shows that yes, we should be protected at least some, but I don't feel like I have some carte blanche to do whatever I want now. We still want to be mindful.


----------



## Funfire240

yulilin3 said:


> People switch off common sense at the tapstiles.  Social distance in queues is easy enough though, you can leave extra markers in front of you and ask people behind you to stay on their marker


 We had no problem doing just this.  I asked many people to back up too lol.  We were a party of 6 for part of the time but kept as close together as we could.  The problem I noticed mainly was when in the switchbacks some like FOP were side by side and the markers on the ground show to space out but the way the spaces were it at times it would like a large open space so that you are not standing right next to the person on the other side of the rail but I think a lot of people just looked at it like there was a sticker missing, not realizing they should have stayed back and left a 12 foot distance because the 6 foot distances were directly on either side.  If any of this makes sense, I wish I had a picture to better show what I'm talking about


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> It was crazy over Christmas to see some people in every queue completely ignore the markers on the ground. Groups of four, five, six would stand in a single file line essentially claiming all the dead space between what should have been distance between them and the next group. If you're a smaller group, stand side by side or cluster together, it's not the hard!


We've found that the most difficult areas to distance in queues is on switchbacks. People tend to totally ignore that there are no "please wait here" stickers on them, and will stand what they think is 6' away from the party ahead of them. They tend to not think about distancing on either side.
During our last trip, the party directly ahead of us did wait at the beginning of a switchback. We heard the party behind us complaining that they weren't moving up, so we told them it's bc there are no stickers on the switchbacks to help maintain distance in all directions. The group behind us acted like they'd never thought about that, but also like it shouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## Farro

For anyone on the fence about going soon to WDW and was vaccinated -
Just a note, if anyone got the Moderna vaccine -  - they announced yesterday it does protect against the UK variants, and for the South African variant, it is not a full protection, but well above what is needed. And they are already working on boosters. That is *fantastic* news.

_T*he vaccine generated a weaker immune response against the South African strain, but the antibodies remained above levels that are expected to be protective against the virus, *the company said, adding the findings may suggest “a potential risk of earlier waning of immunity to the new B.1.351 strains.” 

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/25/cov...d-booster-shots-for-south-african-strain.html_


----------



## Sarahslay

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We've found that the most difficult areas to distance in queues is on switchbacks. People tend to totally ignore that there are no "please wait here" stickers on them, and will stand what they think is 6' away from the party ahead of them. They tend to not think about distancing on either side.
> During our last trip, the party directly ahead of us did wait at the beginning of a switchback. We heard the party behind us complaining that they weren't moving up, so we told them it's bc there are no stickers on the switchbacks to help maintain distance in all directions. The group behind us acted like they'd never thought about that, but also like it shouldn't matter anyway.


This is what I noticed too, and it was really frustrating for people actually trying to follow all the rules and then have one big family just ignore it and not use common sense. We had a couple of families at Thanksgiving get really rude after we asked them to step back a bit, to the point one family got aggressive, but thankfully at Christmas everyone was like "Oh yeah, sorry!" and stepped back like they just forgot they were supposed to get a distance.


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> Guidelines are the same as VB and Aquatica
> View attachment 552367



But it doesn’t address walking around , since you could be on the way to a slide or to food


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> But it doesn’t address walking around , since you could be on the way to a slide or to food


Walking around you won't need them


----------



## jlwhitney

yulilin3 said:


> Walking around you won't need them



That’s good. What does VB do about bathrooms? Since half the time they are visited on way to a slide or pool.


----------



## yulilin3

jlwhitney said:


> That’s good. What does VB do about bathrooms? Since half the time they are visited on way to a slide or pool.


Again you only need masks to enter the park, when exiting the park, when inside quick services and shops


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> For anyone on the fence about going soon to WDW and was vaccinated -
> Just a note, if anyone got the Moderna vaccine -  - they announced yesterday it does protect against the UK variants, and for the South African variant, it is not a full protection, but well above what is needed. And they are already working on boosters. That is *fantastic* news.
> 
> _T*he vaccine generated a weaker immune response against the South African strain, but the antibodies remained above levels that are expected to be protective against the virus, *the company said, adding the findings may suggest “a potential risk of earlier waning of immunity to the new B.1.351 strains.”
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/25/cov...d-booster-shots-for-south-african-strain.html_



I posted this a couple of days ago and my post got whacked.  It's very hopeful news.  

Just need distribution efforts to pick up.  

We still got a shot for "normal" 50th.


----------



## osufeth24

mattpeto said:


> I posted this a couple of days ago and my post got whacked.  It's very hopeful news.
> 
> Just need distribution efforts to pick up.
> 
> We still got a shot for "normal" 50th.



Ya, even Fauci has come out and said he thinks there's a chance at a form of normalcy by the fall


----------



## andyman8

mattpeto said:


> I posted this a couple of days ago and my post got whacked.  It's very hopeful news.
> 
> Just need distribution efforts to pick up.
> 
> We still got a shot for "normal" 50th.


I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June). A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.

That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Hope this isn’t too OT since international travel is often discussed, Trudeau is planning on announcing new stricter travel restrictions.   I know we speculate a lot around here as to when these things may let up, if this is an indication of anything the answer is the opposite of “soon” for Canadians.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June). A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.
> 
> That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.



I'm going to inject some hope and say that maybe masks will be indoor only by the fall...a girl can dream...


----------



## mattpeto

andyman8 said:


> I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June). A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.
> 
> That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.



Selfishly hoping the masks restrictions get dropped by the end of the year (trip tentatively for Dec), because I hope we won't need them.

But I'd say that's a long shot...


----------



## Joe in VA

Agreed, but do think by fall masks will largely be gone if we’ve basically hit herd immunity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> For anyone on the fence about going soon to WDW and was vaccinated -
> Just a note, if anyone got the Moderna vaccine -  - they announced yesterday it does protect against the UK variants, and for the South African variant, it is not a full protection, but well above what is needed. And they are already working on boosters. That is *fantastic* news.
> 
> _T*he vaccine generated a weaker immune response against the South African strain, but the antibodies remained above levels that are expected to be protective against the virus, *the company said, adding the findings may suggest “a potential risk of earlier waning of immunity to the new B.1.351 strains.”
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/01/25/cov...d-booster-shots-for-south-african-strain.html_


Best news for sure, but we need to get moving on distribution for it to matter! In the mean time there is concern these variants will run wild. Hoping that's not the case.


----------



## hereforthechurros

andyman8 said:


> *I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June).* A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.
> 
> That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.


----------



## leahgoogle

Funfire240 said:


> We had no problem doing just this.  I asked many people to back up too lol.  We were a party of 6 for part of the time but kept as close together as we could.  The problem I noticed mainly was when in the switchbacks some like FOP were side by side and the markers on the ground show to space out but the way the spaces were it at times it would like a large open space so that you are not standing right next to the person on the other side of the rail but I think a lot of people just looked at it like there was a sticker missing, not realizing they should have stayed back and left a 12 foot distance because the 6 foot distances were directly on either side.  If any of this makes sense, I wish I had a picture to better show what I'm talking about



I totally get what you are saying. There is a section in the Frozen line like this. My two daughters and I went during Food and Wine. This is when you could still eat and drink in line and we had a group of young girls drinking while waiting in line and creeping up on us every line advance. We finally got to that big gap in the line and I said something to them. All of them were very apologetic except for one. They did keep their distance the rest of the way. I had no problem saying something to them. Most don't even realize what they are doing.


----------



## osufeth24

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...-disney-theme-park-attendance-levels-by-2022/


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> I'm going to *inject some hope* and say that maybe masks will be indoor only by the fall...a girl can dream...



Yeah yeah that's right - you got yours - rub it in...



mattpeto said:


> Selfishly hoping the masks restrictions get dropped by the end of the year (trip tentatively for Dec), because I hope we won't need them.
> 
> But I'd say that's a long *shot*...



Now that was just unnecessary.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

andyman8 said:


> I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June). A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.
> 
> That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.


We will have Fireworks for July4th!!!!


----------



## tlmadden73

andyman8 said:


> I'll one up everyone and say we'll start to see quite a few "normal offerings" (i.e. fireworks, certain shows, resorts, more shops and restaurants, etc...) come back late Spring/early Summer (late April to mid-June). A number of offerings still won't be available until we get later into the fall, but even so, I think they'll be quite a bit more than we have right now. I personally think Disney is holding off on making many of those announcements until cases and deaths drop more substantially and vaccinations pick up.
> 
> That said, masks and capacity control measures (like park reservations, mobile order only, etc...) are almost certainly with us through the end of the year at least.



Well resorts/shops/restaurants come IF Disney increases its capacity. Otherwise, there is no need to open those if the "normal" amount of people aren't there. 

I just don't know if they will have the things people truly want back by spring OR summer  .. fireworks/parades/M&Gs, other shows.  They are in a catch 22 with those. They only need those if they increase capacity, but if they increase capacity those type of attractions create very close crowds and it would be too hard to crowd control (except maybe the M&Gs). 




Farro said:


> I'm going to inject some hope and say that maybe masks will be indoor only by the fall...a girl can dream...


Masks SHOULD be indoors only right now. It is just silly to wear them outside while walking far apart from other people.  The problem is enforcement. It is easy to have a policy that just says "wear your mask 100% of the time (unless eating)" .. you'll get a lot less confusion from guests and a lot less "ooops .. forgot" moments. 

If wearing masks is a concern this year, than I am sure there will be plenty of other tourist destinations that won't require them outside .. especially by summer.  Come to a beach! I've gone to plenty of tourist destinations throughout this entire pandemic and haven't had to wear masks 100% of the time while outside .. zoos, miniature golf, shopping districts, amusement parks, hiking trails, etc. etc. (or at least without "being kicked out" enforcement where you could take them down briefly for at least a breather or some photos.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Chris Ehlers said:


> We will have Fireworks for July4th!!!!



Man, I sure hope so because that’s when we’ll be there!! But either way, a day at Disney is better than a day at home.



tlmadden73 said:


> Masks SHOULD be indoors only right now. It is just silly to wear them outside while walking far apart from other people.



Well, you can’t always be walking far apart from people at Disney. I was surprised at how often we were walking shoulder to shoulder with people in the parks in a way that really felt no different to me than visits pre-covid.

Disney isn’t going to do anything major that goes against the general CDC requirements or any federal mask mandates. I think we’ll have to wait for those to change before we see Disney do it- not because they can’t but because it would be horrible press.

But let’s not go down the mask blackhole... Who knows what will happen. The uncertainty right now is just brutal to plan anything. I’m planning for the worst (no fireworks, everything limited as it is now, etc.) and just hoping I’m pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MrsBooch

I actually think plexiglass will be gone before masks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tlmadden73 said:


> Masks SHOULD be indoors only right now. It is just silly to wear them outside while walking far apart from other people.  The problem is enforcement. It is easy to have a policy that just says "wear your mask 100% of the time (unless eating)" .. you'll get a lot less confusion from guests and a lot less "ooops .. forgot" moments.
> 
> If wearing masks is a concern this year, than I am sure there will be plenty of other tourist destinations that won't require them outside .. especially by summer.  Come to a beach! I've gone to plenty of tourist destinations throughout this entire pandemic and haven't had to wear masks 100% of the time while outside .. zoos, miniature golf, shopping districts, amusement parks, hiking trails, etc. etc. (or at least without "being kicked out" enforcement where you could take them down briefly for at least a breather or some photos.



The problem is when you’re outside at Disney, you’re not always far away from other people ...

Yes, there will be other outdoor destinations around the country that won’t require masks.

Masks are a reality at Disney now and for the foreseeable future and that won’t change anytime soon. Nobody should expect a mask-free summer Disney trip. There is no chance they loosen the mask policy that soon.


----------



## mshanson3121

tlmadden73 said:


> Masks SHOULD be indoors only right now. *It is just silly to wear them outside while walking far apart from other people*.  The problem is enforcement. It is easy to have a policy that just says "wear your mask 100% of the time (unless eating)" .. you'll get a lot less confusion from guests and a lot less "ooops .. forgot" moments.



I don't disagree. Where we live, the rule (legally enforced) is you must wear a mask outdoors *only* if you can't maintain 6' distance. Honestly not much of an issue here, it's Canada in winter 

The problem with a place like Disney is - people aren't keeping their distance. When you get into queues, bottleneck zones etc... there are many, many reports of people not keeping 6' apart. So, while you may not need them walking down Main Street, you'd still need them in lines etc... And it's a lot easier to just make a blanket "Wear a mask" policy, than "You only have to wear it sometimes".


----------



## andyman8

tlmadden73 said:


> Well resorts/shops/restaurants come IF Disney increases its capacity. Otherwise, there is no need to open those if the "normal" amount of people aren't there.
> 
> I just don't know if they will have the things people truly want back by spring OR summer  .. fireworks/parades/M&Gs, other shows.  They are in a catch 22 with those. They only need those if they increase capacity, but if they increase capacity those type of attractions create very close crowds and it would be too hard to crowd control (except maybe the M&Gs).


It's not as simple of an equation as many might guess actually. It's not just about how many Guests are coming but about what Guests are coming. Right now, the "typical" Disney Guests (flying from out of state and staying for 6-nights/7 days) just aren't coming. Most of the Guests in the parks (especially now) are AP holders, locals, _some_ drive-market Guests, and _some_ DVC members. As a result, hotel occupancy at non-DVC resorts is just not up to where it needs to be, which is why you see hotels like YC and GF not opening select restaurants. There are brief periods of exception (like the week after Christmas) but WDW is not built to be a weekends and holidays destination. Even during those weekends and holidays, the parks aren't consistently selling out. One would expect -- at 35% capacity -- that every day in between Christmas and the New Year would've been sold out at all parks, but the reality was that maybe only two of those days were sold out across all the parks. 

WDW just has too much infrastructure to be relatively empty most weekdays, so I'd argue that once they see more Guests staying in the resorts consistently (they aren't going to throw open the doors to tons of new shops and restaurants for one week only), you'll start to see more offerings. More resort Guests mean more Guests coming for out of town, which means longer stays (which, by definition, encompass weekdays).

So yes, capacity is a factor but first they need to be consistently meeting current capacity with Guests who are staying in their hotels. I think they'll be in a much better place in that regard by late spring or early summer. I'd also be stunned if they haven't raised capacity by the start of summer.


----------



## tlmadden73

mshanson3121 said:


> I don't disagree. Where we live, the rule (legally enforced) is you must wear a mask outdoors *only* if you can't maintain 6' distance. Honestly not much of an issue here, it's Canada in winter
> 
> The problem with a place like Disney is - people aren't keeping their distance. When you get into queues, bottleneck zones etc... there are many, many reports of people not keeping 6' apart. So, while you may not need them walking down Main Street, you'd still need them in lines etc... And it's a lot easier to just make a blanket "Wear a mask" policy, than "You only have to wear it sometimes".


OH I get that you can't keep 6 feet apart. Disney can do what it wants. I just feel it will take a LOOONG time before people and businesses are comfortable enough to drop the masks .. even outside


----------



## Pyotr

Any word on Remy or the crepe place?


----------



## MrsBooch

So - anyway.
Has anyone noticed that more things are being added back to the menu's across WDW? I've seen several snippets here and there, enough to remark on it - the menu's are becoming more padded with offerings. That's always good and a good sign? Right??


----------



## osufeth24

Has there been any more rumors about peoplemover?  I know about the testing.  Just curious, I'll be in MK for my bday in less than 2 weeks, was hoping to be able to get on it


----------



## Yooperroo

andyman8 said:


> WDW just has too much infrastructure to be relatively empty most weekdays, so I'd argue that once they see more Guests staying in the resorts consistently (they aren't going to throw open the doors to tons of new shops and restaurants for one week only), you'll start to see more offerings. More resort Guests mean more Guests coming for out of town, which means longer stays (which, by definition, encompass weekdays).
> 
> So yes, capacity is a factor but first they need to be consistently meeting current capacity with Guests who are staying in their hotels. I think they'll be in a much better place in that regard by late spring or early summer. I'd also be stunned if they haven't raised capacity by the start of summer.


Couldn't the argument be made that they will find themselves in a Catch-22 situation if this is their thinking? Disney won't bring back more offerings until their resorts fill, but their resorts won't fill until they bring more offerings.
Unless you are fanatic like us, most people won't fly in from out of state for 7 night stays without a full, or at least close to full offering, from Disney.
I think they need to have a more "If we build it they will come" approach in terms of opening more up by summer. If people are going to be ready to travel this summer, they aren't going to drop 5k on a Disney trip that still isn't completely open, when they could go on a cheaper vacation and get the whole experience.


----------



## MrsBooch

Yooperroo said:


> Couldn't the argument be made that they will find themselves in a Catch-22 situation if this is their thinking? Disney won't bring back more offerings until their resorts fill, but their resorts won't fill until they bring more offerings.
> Unless you are fanatic like us, most people won't fly in from out of state for 7 night stays without a full, or at least close to full offering, from Disney.
> I think they need to have a more "If we build it they will come" approach in terms of opening more up by summer. If people are going to be ready to travel this summer, they aren't going to drop 5k on a Disney trip that still isn't completely open, when they could go on a cheaper vacation and get the whole experience.



while i do agree with you - i have seen a lot of posts on various random Disney facebook groups from people that go like: "hey there, first post here just joined the group, i'm planning for a summer trip it will be my family's first time - what do we need to know" - TONS. lots of first timers and first timers aren't fanatics (yet).

What I think is happening is what we anticipated for months - travel comfort level is increasing relative to the availability and distribution of vaccines. People are still cautious so they're looking to go places that have successfully and consistently implemented safe ways to operate, places that have a consistent history of service, and places that appeal across age groups and demographics. Disney World fits the bill. So they don't really need to open that much more - people are starting to look and book. Which really, is good for everyone.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Did anyone notice the UBS analysis yesterday of Disney.  They believe that the Parks are going to explode (attendance wise) in 2022 due to pent up demand.   The sooner they can safely bring things back, the sooner people will return.


----------



## jeffmw

Yooperroo said:


> Couldn't the argument be made that they will find themselves in a Catch-22 situation if this is their thinking? Disney won't bring back more offerings until their resorts fill, but their resorts won't fill until they bring more offerings.
> Unless you are fanatic like us, most people won't fly in from out of state for 7 night stays without a full, or at least close to full offering, from Disney.
> I think they need to have a more "If we build it they will come" approach in terms of opening more up by summer. If people are going to be ready to travel this summer, they aren't going to drop 5k on a Disney trip that still isn't completely open, when they could go on a cheaper vacation and get the whole experience.



Your logic makes sense but I think you're over-estimating the number of people who think like we do and go through such painstaking analysis to decide whether we want to go to WDW. I think the average tourist family is _really_ missing travel, and for all those people who always said they'd take their kids to WDW and have been putting it off for years, that would logically be a great way to celebrate the end of COVID hell. 

And while some of those people will research and realize that there are no parades and fireworks, some may not care (or not realize what they're missing) and some simply aren't necessarily in-depth enough in their planning to discover that there's no Beauty & the Beast Live right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Yooperroo said:


> Couldn't the argument be made that they will find themselves in a Catch-22 situation if this is their thinking? Disney won't bring back more offerings until their resorts fill, but their resorts won't fill until they bring more offerings.
> Unless you are fanatic like us, most people won't fly in from out of state for 7 night stays without a full, or at least close to full offering, from Disney.
> I think they need to have a more "If we build it they will come" approach in terms of opening more up by summer. If people are going to be ready to travel this summer, they aren't going to drop 5k on a Disney trip that still isn't completely open, when they could go on a cheaper vacation and get the whole experience.



I think there are two strategies:
- bring a lot of stuff back to bring in the most number of people (so maximum profits driven by increasing revenue)
- keep offerings low but hope a sufficient number of people come anyway (so maximum profits by keeping expense low)

Disney seems to be going with the 2nd thinking there is sufficient demand from the die hards and those that have a pent up desire to travel and are more willing to travel now/soon/summer despite those lower offerings.

Then as demand surpasses capacity consistently they will increase offerings to increase capacity but only then (seeing start of that with the plexiglass to increase capacity on rides and then with announcing Festival of Lion King coming back)


----------



## mattpeto

Instead of masks, I'd rather speculate how Disney is going to adjust the capacity limits. 

These are the resorts re-opening dates:


*March 22, 2021*Disney's All-Star Movies Resort*May 30, 2021*Disney’s Beach Club Resort*June 6, 2021*Disney’s Wilderness Lodge*Summer 2021*Disney's Polynesian Village Resort

Disney is not planning to stay at 35%. 

Disney is opening Blizzard Beach in March.  All Stars Movies has 1920 rooms and is opening in late March.  Opening a water park should help offset the total capacity at the parks a bit.  My guess is Disney will increase the capacity to 40% within a couple of months.

On to the summer batch:  BC (583 rooms), WL (430) and PV (479) make up a total of 1492 rooms.  Each resort reopening will continue slowly increasing the capacity.  They can offset this by a little bit by re-opening Typhoon Lagoon. 

By the time summer is coming to an end, ~3400 more rooms will be opened.  I can't see how capacity stays at 35%-40%. 

So we back to my old-age argument, how is Disney going to continue promoting social distancing at higher capacity percentages.  My answer is: they can't.  There isn't enough space.


----------



## Leigh L

MrsBooch said:


> while i do agree with you - i have seen a lot of posts on various random Disney facebook groups from people that go like: "hey there, first post here just joined the group, i'm planning for a summer trip it will be my family's first time - what do we need to know" - TONS. lots of first timers and first timers aren't fanatics (yet).
> 
> What I think is happening is what we anticipated for months - travel comfort level is increasing relative to the availability and distribution of vaccines. People are still cautious so they're looking to go places that have successfully and consistently implemented safe ways to operate, places that have a consistent history of service, and places that appeal across age groups and demographics. Disney World fits the bill. So they don't really need to open that much more - people are starting to look and book. Which really, is good for everyone.


I tend to agree. We were in the parks last week. Saw numerous first visit buttons. We also spoke with a few first-timers and saw others that were not regular park-goers. Although, it seemed common for people to not know some things were closed. A couple of examples - I heard one man who was definitely familiar with the parks telling a first-time family on the bus to make sure they "don't miss Laugh Floor" and another woman asking a CM at Epcot if there would be fireworks tonight.


----------



## rpb718

AvidDisReader said:


> Did anyone notice the UBS analysis yesterday of Disney.  They believe that the Parks are going to explode (attendance wise) in 2022 due to pent up demand.   The sooner they can safely bring things back, the sooner people will return.



I would fully expect the parks to explode in 2022.  As for WDW resorts, they'll need help for those to explode.  Pretty much all they have now as a perk is 30 minute early entry - and at the moment that reportedly doesn't even start until October 2021.  I'm hoping by then they would have announced additional perks and/or discounts and/or DDP for WDW resort package stays to look forward to if not by October then in 2022.   The downside of WDW resorts not selling well means more business for all those non-WDW hotels, which could start driving those prices up due to supply and demand.  Who know, that could be part of their endgame - allow the market to drive prices up for non-WDW accommodations in an effort to shorten the gap between WDW resort prices and non-WDW resort prices.


----------



## C&Jx2

rpb718 said:


> I would fully expect the parks to explode in 2022.  As for WDW resorts, they'll need help for those to explode.  Pretty much all they have now as a perk is 30 minute early entry - and at the moment that reportedly doesn't even start until October 2021.  I'm hoping by then they would have announced additional perks and/or discounts and/or DDP for WDW resort package stays to look forward to if not by October then in 2022.   The downside of WDW resorts not selling well means more business for all those non-WDW hotels, which could start driving those prices up due to supply and demand.  Who know, that could be part of their endgame - allow the market to drive prices up for non-WDW accommodations in an effort to shorten the gap between WDW resort prices and non-WDW resort prices.


A woman on a Facebook group I follow said the early entry started last week. I don’t know if that is true or not, just sharing what I read.


----------



## rteetz

C&Jx2 said:


> A woman on a Facebook group I follow said the early entry started last week. I don’t know if that is true or not, just sharing what I read.


Early entry has been going on for eternity essentially. It has not officially started as of yet.


----------



## tlmadden73

Yooperroo said:


> Couldn't the argument be made that they will find themselves in a Catch-22 situation if this is their thinking? Disney won't bring back more offerings until their resorts fill, but their resorts won't fill until they bring more offerings.
> Unless you are fanatic like us, most people won't fly in from out of state for 7 night stays without a full, or at least close to full offering, from Disney.
> I think they need to have a more "If we build it they will come" approach in terms of opening more up by summer. If people are going to be ready to travel this summer, they aren't going to drop 5k on a Disney trip that still isn't completely open, when they could go on a cheaper vacation and get the whole experience.


Agree -- I don't think discounts will be enough .. unless they do some really steep discounts or deals. (And the free two days discount is pretty close). 

I am a fanatic and within driving distance (9 hours) and I opted to postpone a week long trip (supposed to be happening this week) for another 60 days out just because I felt it wasn't "worth" it yet. Not enough of an "escape" (didn't want to be constantly on high alert about wearing masks (or more importantly worried about the kids)) .. didn't want to deal with longer lines, less offerings, no M&Gs for the kids, etc.  

I postponed the trip for 60 more days .. and I am willing to go in the spring (at a significantly more cost) if things are more normal. But .. my guess is not much will change except one water park being open and another hotel --- so I will postpone that trip as well.  

At this point . .I am looking it to be normal enough to make starting an AP year worth it (which I have, just haven't activated).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

C&Jx2 said:


> A woman on a Facebook group I follow said the early entry started last week. I don’t know if that is true or not, just sharing what I read.





rteetz said:


> Early entry has been going on for eternity essentially. It has not officially started as of yet.



Yeah, people have been let into the parks early ever since they reopened ...

... It really is more stopping offsite people from entering early vs allowing onsite guests to enter early that will be the "perk" - and that hasn't started yet


----------



## Sarahslay

MrsBooch said:


> So - anyway.
> Has anyone noticed that more things are being added back to the menu's across WDW? I've seen several snippets here and there, enough to remark on it - the menu's are becoming more padded with offerings. That's always good and a good sign? Right??


I think it was mostly a supply chain issue before, and that is slowly getting better. I think they're also getting more comfortable with kitchen set ups now so feel confident adding more. I do enjoy seeing more options added, it was tough in the beginning there finding stuff for the whole family at restaurants like you could before.


----------



## andyman8

Just want to reiterate that I think sometimes we can put too much of an emphasis on the capacity number itself. If Disney were consistently hitting (reduced) capacity at all four parks, especially if that were coming from Resort Guests, you’d see way more hotels open. 

Especially right now, it’s not a “supply” problem (i.e. space in the parks) but rather a “demand” problem in that there just aren’t enough people willing to make the trip. The resort reopenings and entertainment announcements are more, in my opinion, a product of forecasts for growing demand (as vaccine availability increases and brings public confidence up with it). Certainly, capacity will increase but Disney isn’t making some arbitrary decision of increasing capacity to x by x date. Over the last two or three months of 2020, they saw demand starting to close in on the 25% cap relatively consistently so they increased the cap. I’d expect the same process to play out again , but given what we’re seeing now, I don’t think that’s imminent (even by the All-Stars reopening).

Also, keep in mind once Epcot passes a “cap” of 50% capacity, there isn’t much of a difference from any historically “average” day at Epcot crowd-wise.


----------



## yulilin3

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, people have been let into the parks early ever since they reopened ...
> 
> ... It really is more stopping offsite people from entering early vs allowing onsite guests to enter early that will be the "perk" - and that hasn't started yet


and we still don't have a clear understanding on how it will work. they could basically let everyone in 30 minutes early but only let people staying on site to go on attractions, that's how they've done the EMM


----------



## hertamaniac

I would venture to say that even more aggressive Florida resident only discounts, including resort bookings, could  help fill the demand.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> and we still don't have a clear understanding on how it will work. they could basically let everyone in 30 minutes early but only let people staying on site to go on attractions, that's how they've done the EMM



Oh, see I wouldn't like that. I want to wander an empty(ish) park and take pictures! Especially at AK.


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> Oh, see I wouldn't like that. I want to wander an empty(ish) park and take pictures! Especially at AK.


just put yourself in Disney's position.
A crowd of hundreds, maybe thousands of off site guests waiting at the tapstiles to walk in. (creating long lines outside)
or
A crowd of hundreds, maybe thousands off off site guests inside the parks with nothing to ride but able to spend money on food and merch


----------



## hereforthechurros

AvidDisReader said:


> Did anyone notice the UBS analysis yesterday of Disney.  They believe that the Parks are going to explode (attendance wise) in 2022 due to pent up demand.   The sooner they can safely bring things back, the sooner people will return.


Didn't they also predict all parks would remain closed until 2021? They were right about Disneyland at least. They also said 2023 for back to normal attendance. I have no doubt Disneyland will "explode." They have built-in local visitors ready to pay whatever it costs to get in; they don't have to wait for travelers to feel comfortable.

I agree with their take that business bottomed out and should only go up with vaccine distribution but I do think 2023 is more realistic as we take 2022 to recover financially.


----------



## MrsBooch

Sarahslay said:


> I think it was mostly a supply chain issue before, and that is slowly getting better. I think they're also getting more comfortable with kitchen set ups now so feel confident adding more. I do enjoy seeing more options added, it was tough in the beginning there finding stuff for the whole family at restaurants like you could before.



oh for sure it was supply chain related but that's kind of my point. If the supply chain is improving for providing the food items that bodes well overall. Things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> just put yourself in Disney's position.
> A crowd of hundreds, maybe thousands of off site guests waiting at the tapstiles to walk in. (creating long lines outside)
> or
> A crowd of hundreds, maybe thousands off off site guests inside the parks with nothing to ride but able to spend money on food and merch



I don't care about Disney's position, I care about mine!  

It's not really a big deal, just would be nice. They didn't allow everyone in for the old early entry, did they? I don't recall.


----------



## rteetz

Disney Cruise Line Announces Suspensions for All Departures Through April and Select Sailings in May


----------



## rteetz

World of Disney at Disneyland Paris Will Be Opening From January 29 Through February 14


----------



## rteetz

Mrs. Knott’s Chicken Dinner Restaurant to Resume Outdoor Dining January 30th


----------



## PrincessV

Just spent a few days at WDW - some observations related to operations...
(for reference, my previous COVID-era visits have been in late Aug., late Oct., and early Dec.)

It sure seems like PH is helping EP in the later afternoons/evenings. I hopped to EP Sun 1/24 around 4pm - a time that's been dead as a doornail on previous COVID visits - and it felt a little busier this time. I also was in EP from 11a-5ish pm Mon 1/25: WS picked up noticeably from around 3-5. These were both very, very low-crowd days, too.

Limited food options is still a challenge for me at resorts. I eat mostly vegetarian, no beef or pork, and have a shellfish allergy, which narrows most regular menus, outside of COVID limitations. I stayed at the Poly in Aug, CSR in Oct, SSR in Dec., and BCV this Jan. visit: 2 nights at each, and I'd eaten the only items that worked for me and sounded appealing by the end of two nights. I can't imagine staying a full week without a kitchen, though I imagine it's easier for folks with fewer limitations?

I opted to keep my AP last spring: I had just renewed it when WDW closed, so it's effective late March 2020 - early Aug 2021. I'm really glad I kept it! I'm 100 miles away, so local-ish: no flying. It's been so much easier during this time to book last-minute trips, and especially using discounted rented DVC points. Park reservations haven't been a problem at all, and I looooove no FP. I hate that it took a pandemic for this to happen, but it's been really nice to do WDW the way I used to do it. I know it won't last, so I feel like I want to make the most of it while I can. I'm visiting much ore often than I have in recent years, even though I won't eat indoors, do indoor shows, or ride some rides.

The plexiglass situation on Frozen really is as terrible as I've seen expressed. I don't even particularly like the ride, but with a 10-min wait at 2pm, I decided to hate-ride it lol! I was in the last row. Wow - the plexi is so watermarked, it's nearly impossible to see through. I rode MMRR for the first time (loved it!), and the plexi there didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Pyotr

Has there been any rumors of Disney refurbishing Small World while capacity is low during Covid? I would really like some IP added like DL or Tokyo Disney.


----------



## rteetz

Pyotr said:


> Has there been any rumors of Disney refurbishing Small World while capacity is low during Covid? I would really like some IP added like DL or Tokyo Disney.


That was supposedly on the 50th refurb plan but as well all know things have changed a lot.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> Has there been any rumors of Disney refurbishing Small World while capacity is low during Covid? I would really like some IP added like DL or Tokyo Disney.



there have been rumors of this being connected to something done for the 50th - but nothing confirmed, and they just refurbed the outside so probably not something i would count on but still possible


----------



## Pyotr

rteetz said:


> That was supposedly on the 50th refurb plan but as well all know things have changed a lot.


That’s unfortunate. I watched ride throughs on YouTube and I really do think they are better. My three year old daughter loves the Tokyo one. When she sees a character she gets super excited. The one at WDW just feels stale to me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Pyotr said:


> That’s unfortunate. I watched ride throughs on YouTube and I really do think they are better. My three year old daughter loves the Tokyo one. When she sees a character she gets super excited. The one at WDW just feels stale to me.



I agree - I remember ont he one in Hong Kong they change the tune a bit as well to sort of blend the IASW song with the theming of the character ... like for Little Mermaid it sounded like it was underwater, things like that.  Helped to break up the monotony of the song


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354510141819908097


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354510141819908097



so if I am reading this right, this sort of "locks in" discounts for folks that are legacy passholders, but doesn't have anything to do with "tickets" or access to the park, right?


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> so if I am reading this right, this sort of "locks in" discounts for folks that are legacy passholders, but doesn't have anything to do with "tickets" or access to the park, right?


Yep


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mit88 said:


> More importantly, advancement in children being able to take it. The age range that hasn’t been tested on yet is about 20% of the US population, which means almost every US citizen over the age of 12 would need to take the vaccine to have the best odds at herd immunity.





AvidDisReader said:


> I believe it is on ages 16 and below that are not eligible, at least that is what my nurse told me.   They are currently doing tests on the under 16 age groups.


In Canada they are not currently immunizing anyone under 16. 

But more clearly, in our province they are only immunizing those in Long Term Health centres right now and frontline workers.  Next roll out will be for those 80yo and older then they will work down in 5 year increments.  I _think_ immunization for everyone else ages 16-59 will begin in phase 3, anticipated to be in July time-frame.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So basically all they did was rename old Annual Passholders to Legacy Passholders. All of the other discounts, they already announced a few weeks ago. It really brings up more questions than answers, and everyone on the AP FB page are all pretty confused over it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So basically all they did was rename old Annual Passholders to Legacy Passholders. All of the other discounts, they already announced a few weeks ago. It really brings up more questions than answers, and everyone on the AP FB page are all pretty confused over it.


Not even that much. It’s basically a discount card now so ex-APs will keep coming to DtD/DCA buying merch and food.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jessiegirl1982 said:


> So basically all they did was rename old Annual Passholders to Legacy Passholders. All of the other discounts, they already announced a few weeks ago. It really brings up more questions than answers, and everyone on the AP FB page are all pretty confused over it.



I think what it does is "lock in" these discounts for people no matter what (or any) "Membership" they buy in the future.  So if they pick a pass that comes with 10% discount on merch, they still will get 30% going forward anyway due to this legacy pass, whereas new passholders would just get the 10%


----------



## Brianstl

AvidDisReader said:


> Did anyone notice the UBS analysis yesterday of Disney.  They believe that the Parks are going to explode (attendance wise) in 2022 due to pent up demand.   The sooner they can safely bring things back, the sooner people will return.



That isn't exactly what the analyst said.  He expects the parks to return to their historical averages of attendance in 2022.  

What has been overlooked in his statement that should scare pass holders was this part, "higher margins long-term given operational improvements implemented during the pandemic."  This is a Wall Street analyst loving Disney ditching the AP program at Disneyland.  This will only encourage Disney to massively change the AP program at WDW when they are ready to roll something out to the general public again.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think what it does is "lock in" these discounts for people no matter what (or any) "Membership" they buy in the future.  So if they pick a pass that comes with 10% discount on merch, they still will get 30% going forward anyway due to this legacy pass, whereas new passholders would just get the 10%


Not really, it clearly states that the discounts are only for a limited time until new membership offerings are announced.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

gottalovepluto said:


> Not even that much. It’s basically a discount card now so ex-APs will keep coming to DtD/DCA buying merch and food.


Yeah, but only for the next 3 weeks and M-TH only so super convenient for those like me in the SFV! 


TheMaxRebo said:


> I think what it does is "lock in" these discounts for people no matter what (or any) "Membership" they buy in the future.  So if they pick a pass that comes with 10% discount on merch, they still will get 30% going forward anyway due to this legacy pass, whereas new passholders would just get the 10%


That would be amazing, but I won't hold my breath! It sounds more just like a marketing ploy that essentially holds no value.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Not really, it clearly states that the discounts are only for a limited time until new membership offerings are announced.



oh whoops, I misread that - yeah, then this is pretty minimal if it doesn't carry forward


----------



## AvidDisReader

andyman8 said:


> It's not as simple of an equation as many might guess actually. It's not just about how many Guests are coming but about what Guests are coming. Right now, the "typical" Disney Guests (flying from out of state and staying for 6-nights/7 days) just aren't coming. Most of the Guests in the parks (especially now) are AP holders, locals, _some_ drive-market Guests, and _some_ DVC members. As a result, hotel occupancy at non-DVC resorts is just not up to where it needs to be, which is why you see hotels like YC and GF not opening select restaurants. There are brief periods of exception (like the week after Christmas) but WDW is not built to be a weekends and holidays destination. Even during those weekends and holidays, the parks aren't consistently selling out. One would expect -- at 35% capacity -- that every day in between Christmas and the New Year would've been sold out at all parks, but the reality was that maybe only two of those days were sold out across all the parks.
> 
> WDW just has too much infrastructure to be relatively empty most weekdays, so I'd argue that once they see more Guests staying in the resorts consistently (they aren't going to throw open the doors to tons of new shops and restaurants for one week only), you'll start to see more offerings. More resort Guests mean more Guests coming for out of town, which means longer stays (which, by definition, encompass weekdays).
> 
> So yes, capacity is a factor but first they need to be consistently meeting current capacity with Guests who are staying in their hotels. I think they'll be in a much better place in that regard by late spring or early summer. I'd also be stunned if they haven't raised capacity by the start of summer.


It has already been speculated that just before Christmas capacity was increased to 40%, there were several comments on this in this forum a whole bunch of pages ago.  The Quarterly phone call early next month we should know for sure.


----------



## andyman8

AvidDisReader said:


> It has already been speculated that just before Christmas capacity was increased to 40%, there were several comments on this in this forum a whole bunch of pages ago.  The Quarterly phone call early next month we should know for sure.


Whether all the parks were full at 35% or 40% during the two days within that period that park passes were sold out is really beside the point. As I’ve said previously, they’re not hitting their cap most days, and right now, they’re not even coming close. To see more offerings come back, that’s going to be the primary metric, not necessarily maximum “capacity.”

Also, as someone who was there during the holiday, I don’t agree with that speculation.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Can you give your point in a nutshell? I can't figure out what you are advocating for.


If the vaccines are shown to prevent transmission, then anyone who can get one should.

There was talk of vaccine hesitancy esp re: kids a couple pages ago. First, re: the assertion that not many people will get their kids vaccinated, or at least as part of a trial: that's not true. Per my prior post, the 12-15 study where I'm at is full.

Second, there's a whole lot of talk about if and when things will normalize at wdw. I don't see how  masks, distancing, etc, go away without as many ppl getting vaccinated as possible.


----------



## mamapenguin

gottalovepluto said:


> Not even that much. It’s basically a discount card now so ex-APs will keep coming to DtD/DCA buying merch and food.


And what about all of the out of state Legacy Passholders? The DTD discount is worthless because we can’t get there.


----------



## Brianstl

Well, well. I think we found the DME replacement.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...up-to-develop-hubs-across-florida/ar-BB1d9VYy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Brianstl said:


> Well, well. I think we found the DME replacement.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...up-to-develop-hubs-across-florida/ar-BB1d9VYy



can it land right at the front of MK or will we still have to go through the TTC?


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

andyman8 said:


> WDW just has too much infrastructure to be relatively empty most weekdays, so I'd argue that once they see more Guests staying in the resorts consistently (



They’re never going to get the capacity at their very expensive resorts back up if they don’t bring back perks like 60 day fastpasses.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> They’re never going to get the capacity at their very expensive resorts back up if they don’t bring back perks like 60 day fastpasses.



I actually think it will be harder for them to fill the mods and values due to not having the 60 day FP kind of perk. I may be wrong but I don’t think 60 day FP was necessarily a make or break selling point for people booking deluxe, but I think it did definitely help people choose a Disney value or mod over an off site option.

I think people will continue to pay the deluxe prices for prime location/convenience to a park & amenities. Resorts on the skyliner will probably be ok since that is a convenience selling point now.

But I really think the no 60 day FP will impact how full the values/mods are more than the deluxes though.


----------



## Sarahslay

Brianstl said:


> That isn't exactly what the analyst said.  He expects the parks to return to their historical averages of attendance in 2022.
> 
> What has been overlooked in his statement that should scare pass holders was this part, "higher margins long-term given operational improvements implemented during the pandemic."  This is a Wall Street analyst loving Disney ditching the AP program at Disneyland.  This will only encourage Disney to massively change the AP program at WDW when they are ready to roll something out to the general public again.


I really don't think this is something that should scare anyone, the analyst likely has no inside information that most other investors don't have. The scenario we have is that Disney has cut costs by trimming out entertainment, jobs, and other offerings that cost the company money but don't return anything. Just because DL does something it does not automatically mean that WDW is gonna go "You know what, that's a good idea", especially since they have different AP markets/structure than DL, it's not a cookie cutter scenario.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MickeyWaffles said:


> I actually think it will be harder for them to fill the mods and values due to not having the 60 day FP kind of perk. I may be wrong but I don’t think 60 day FP was necessarily a make or break selling point for people booking deluxe, but I think it did definitely help people choose a Disney value or mod over an off site option.
> 
> I think people will continue to pay the deluxe prices for prime location/convenience to a park & amenities. Resorts on the skyliner will probably be ok since that is a convenience selling point now.
> 
> But I really think the no 60 day FP will impact how full the values/mods are more than the deluxes though.



That is how I see it as well - even from comments from some people here.  If you are staying deluxe, yeah those perks were nice, but it was more about the amenities at the resort and the quality of them and the location of them relative to the parks (e.g., walk to EPCOT)

whereas for the mods and especially the values (which there are a ton of rooms when full open) if you are on a smaller budget, deciding to pay the extra to stay on property vs off, those perks weigh more as otherwise the location and resort amenities aren't that different than staying at many off property places


----------



## hertamaniac

Brianstl said:


> Well, well. I think we found the DME replacement.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...up-to-develop-hubs-across-florida/ar-BB1d9VYy



Battery powered jet engines?  I can envision Tesla fast charging stations now for your jet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> I really don't think this is something that should scare anyone, the analyst likely has no inside information that most other investors don't have. The scenario we have is that Disney has cut costs by trimming out entertainment, jobs, and other offerings that cost the company money but don't return anything. Just because DL does something it does not automatically mean that WDW is gonna go "You know what, that's a good idea", especially since they have different AP markets/structure than DL, it's not a cookie cutter scenario.



I am sure they will look at what DLR does and if it is successful potentially learn from that and perhaps incorporate some elements of it - but I woudl be surprised if they just brought over what DLR does exactly - the customer base (e.g., what % is currently passholders) is very different


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is how I see it as well - even from comments from some people here.  If you are staying deluxe, yeah those perks were nice, but it was more about the amenities at the resort and the quality of them and the location of them relative to the parks (e.g., walk to EPCOT)
> 
> whereas for the mods and especially the values (which there are a ton of rooms when full open) if you are on a smaller budget, deciding to pay the extra to stay on property vs off, those perks weigh more as otherwise the location and resort amenities aren't that different than staying at many off property places


especially considering that many good neighbor hotels, that are sometimes the same or less as a value (and certainly a mod in most cases, unless you're lookin at four seasons), get the same "perks" as onsite resorts. If I were on a tight budget at this point I would say "You know what, I think it's time to check out some other options", and really consider an offisite villa or hotel. They are going to have to step it up in that budget category big time IMO.


----------



## Sarahslay

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure they will look at what DLR does and if it is successful potentially learn from that and perhaps incorporate some elements of it - but I woudl be surprised if they just brought over what DLR does exactly - the customer base (e.g., what % is currently passholders) is very different


Right, I could totally see them taking what works and changing some stuff, but as far as passholders needing to be "scared" I don't think anything scary is going to happen. Might prices go up? Absolutely, especially since they always do.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sarahslay said:


> I really don't think this is something that should scare anyone, the analyst likely has no inside information that most other investors don't have. The scenario we have is that Disney has cut costs by trimming out entertainment, jobs, and other offerings that cost the company money but don't return anything. Just because DL does something it does not automatically mean that WDW is gonna go "You know what, that's a good idea", especially since they have different AP markets/structure than DL, it's not a cookie cutter scenario.



A vlogger recently posted an estimate that DL has ~1.5 million AP CA holders (specifically cited a concern of a sizeable AP community that visits sometime daily far exceeding the WDW AP community). 

It's just a gut feeling, but I don't think WDW has close to that many AP holders.


----------



## Sarahslay

hertamaniac said:


> A vlogger recently posted an estimate that DL has ~1.5 million AP holders (specifically cited a concern of a sizeable AP community that visits sometime daily far exceeding the WDW AP community).
> 
> It's just a gut feeling, but I don't think WDW has close to that many AP holders.


WDW does have a sizeable amount, but unlike DL a lot of them are out of state so aren't there as often (I think a lot of that is due in part to DVC). I guess we'll have to see what they do, Disney does like to hit us with a sucker punch every now and then.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sarahslay said:


> WDW does have a sizeable amount, but unlike DL a lot of them are out of state so aren't there as often (I think a lot of that is due in part to DVC). I guess we'll have to see what they do, Disney does like to hit us with a sucker punch every now and then.



Correct.  I edited my post to reflect the estimate is for California residents only.  Also the vlogger noted that DL is roughly 1/2 the size in square footage as WDW parks.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Sarahslay said:


> especially considering that many good neighbor hotels, that are sometimes the same or less as a value (and certainly a mod in most cases, unless you're lookin at four seasons), get the same "perks" as onsite resorts. If I were on a tight budget at this point I would say "You know what, I think it's time to check out some other options", and really consider an offisite villa or hotel. They are going to have to step it up in that budget category big time IMO.



or even check out the budget hotels at Universal


----------



## Funfire240

I think POP and Art of Animation will fill more then the All Stars just because of the skyliner access. We mainly stay at POP and honestly I don't think we will change. Of course, now that I tried the skyliner I'm hooked but even before. We stay on property because of the transportation to and from the parks.  We like that we don't have to drive anywhere.  To me, that's the biggest perk of staying anywhere on site.


----------



## firefly_ris

TheMaxRebo said:


> or even check out the budget hotels at Universal



Those new family suites look great and they are way cheaper than a suite at AoA. If I'm already renting a car because no more ME, why not.


----------



## yulilin3

Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th



nnooooooo.  Was hoping that'd be a nice birthday treat


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th



Wow!

At this point I hope it's open by my October trip!


----------



## JoeA

TheMaxRebo said:


> or even check out the budget hotels at Universal



We have a trip planned for late Sept and the first half will be spent at Universal hotel and parks (staying at Sapphire Falls).  Even though we're DVC we decided Disney just isn't that big of a draw right now.  Sure, we'll move to a DVC resort on points (just to save money, primarily) but we will likely only spend one WDW park day (EPCOT, assuming RAT and GotG are open, if not - all pool and rum days!).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JoeA said:


> We have a trip planned for late Sept and the first half will be spent at Universal hotel and parks (staying at Sapphire Falls).  Even though we're DVC we decided Disney just isn't that big of a draw right now.  Sure, we'll move to a DVC resort on points (just to save money, primarily) but we will likely only spend one WDW park day (EPCOT, assuming RAT and GotG are open, if not - all pool and rum days!).



We have a short trip booked for WDW around the 50th but toying with the idea of going down early and doing the first few days at Universal to check out those new family suites (and I just haven't been to Universal since 2000 - I understand there are a few changes since the  ) 

Rat should definitely be open by then but I don't expect Guardians until 2022, but who knows at this point


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think what it does is "lock in" these discounts for people no matter what (or any) "Membership" they buy in the future.  So if they pick a pass that comes with 10% discount on merch, they still will get 30% going forward anyway due to this legacy pass, whereas new passholders would just get the 10%


It's locks the discounts in until Disney rolls out the new AP or membership program.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> I actually think it will be harder for them to fill the mods and values due to not having the 60 day FP kind of perk. I may be wrong but I don’t think 60 day FP was necessarily a make or break selling point for people booking deluxe, but I think it did definitely help people choose a Disney value or mod over an off site option.
> 
> I think people will continue to pay the deluxe prices for prime location/convenience to a park & amenities. Resorts on the skyliner will probably be ok since that is a convenience selling point now.
> 
> But I really think the no 60 day FP will impact how full the values/mods are more than the deluxes though.


I agree with you here.  I don't think the majority of guests who are staying at Deluxe resorts are using cost as their primary reason for determining where to stay.  It'll be hard to entice people to stay at Moderates or Values without many on site perks because you can stay at nicer hotels close to property for a lower cost.  Most of the Deluxe resorts have the biggest perk imaginable, location.  Animal Kingdom Lodge doesn't have a great location, but it makes up for that with the animals.


----------



## rpb718

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th



As I mentioned last week after that video of the bumping, I was just waiting for the delay announcement.  And even if last week's action was a test of the emergency stoppage systems, that obviously failed since it should stop all vehicles - not just one.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Funfire240 said:


> I think POP and Art of Animation will fill more then the All Stars just because of the skyliner access. We mainly stay at POP and honestly I don't think we will change. Of course, now that I tried the skyliner I'm hooked but even before. We stay on property because of the transportation to and from the parks.  We like that we don't have to drive anywhere.  To me, that's the biggest perk of staying anywhere on site.



I agree! I also think people that are relatively new to visiting WDW will continue to stay on site. That’s half the experience is coming to be in the bubble. The idea of staying off site was overwhelming to me because I don’t know the area well and I don’t want to rent a car. I prefer to be close and use Disney’s transportation. So we’re doing All Star movies this summer- I still think it’s worth it primarily for that convenience but maybe I’m the exception...

I do think the average guest (not us DISfolks) isn’t going to notice the change in perks as much as we do though.


----------



## tink2424

TikiTikiFan said:


> I agree! I also think people that are relatively new to visiting WDW will continue to stay on site. That’s half the experience is coming to be in the bubble. The idea of staying off site was overwhelming to me because I don’t know the area well and I don’t want to rent a car. I prefer to be close and use Disney’s transportation. So we’re doing All Star movies this summer- I still think it’s worth it primarily for that convenience but maybe I’m the exception...
> 
> I do think the average guest (not us DISfolks) isn’t going to notice the change in perks as much as we do though.


Possibly but I will tell you that when I went to Disney the first time as an adult in the early 2000s I only stayed on site due to the perks.  I stayed at a value resort because I couldn't afford the more expensive hotels and if they didn't have the perks I wouldn't have stayed on-site as I could have gotten a cheaper room and rented a car and still came out ahead.  

I do think Disney will have a problem filling all of their hotels rooms without some serious perks.  There is just too much competition and lets face it - the Disney transportation has not improved over time but gotten worse.  So it isn't as much of a value for people as it was in the beginning.


----------



## osufeth24

Ashley Eckstein just posted she'd doing a signing at Disney Spring in the marketplace co-op store Monday for the release of Ahsoka stuff for those new Disney plushes (nuiMO)

Don't care to have one, but may buy one just to finally get something signed LOL


----------



## Jroceagles

osufeth24 said:


> nnooooooo.  Was hoping that'd be a nice birthday treat


we get there on Feb 6th.  kids will be disappointed....they love it


----------



## rteetz

rpb718 said:


> As I mentioned last week after that video of the bumping, I was just waiting for the delay announcement.  And even if last week's action was a test of the emergency stoppage systems, that obviously failed since it should stop all vehicles - not just one.


E stop on the people mover is different than many other rides. The system runs on magnets and when it stops it can still rock between magnets. Even before the closure the bumping or crashing as some want to call it is rather normal. Even CMs from the attraction will say such.


----------



## hereforthechurros

hertamaniac said:


> A vlogger recently posted an estimate that DL has ~1.5 million AP CA holders (specifically cited a concern of a sizeable AP community that visits sometime daily far exceeding the WDW AP community).
> 
> It's just a gut feeling, but I don't think WDW has close to that many AP holders.


Local pass holders probably not but APs overall including out of state holders? I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th


An entire extra month? Yeep!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

tink2424 said:


> Possibly but I will tell you that when I went to Disney the first time as an adult in the early 2000s I only stayed on site due to the perks.  I stayed at a value resort because I couldn't afford the more expensive hotels and if they didn't have the perks I wouldn't have stayed on-site as I could have gotten a cheaper room and rented a car and still came out ahead.
> 
> I do think Disney will have a problem filling all of their hotels rooms without some serious perks.  There is just too much competition and lets face it - the Disney transportation has not improved over time but gotten worse.  So it isn't as much of a value for people as it was in the beginning.



We did our first trip in November (normally DLR folks) and I just wanted to stay on-site to be in the bubble! That’s something we don’t really get at DLR and usually we stay off-site there. So for us, that was a big deal and didn’t mind the loss of perks. Although resort package delivery being gone bugged me. I would have spent more money in the parks if they wouldn’t have removed it! Wish they’d bring that back, seems like a relatively easy thing to do compared to the bigger perks.

Hard to say what will happen long term but I’m sure Disney knows more than we do on what impact removing the perks will have on the guest capacity at resorts. I did look into off-site for our summer trip but just seemed too much hassle because I don’t want to drive anywhere on my vacation. But not everyone is like me.


----------



## Tiki Birdland

rteetz said:


> E stop on the people mover is different than many other rides. The system runs on magnets and when it stops it can still rock between magnets. Even before the closure the bumping or crashing as some want to call it is rather normal. Even CMs from the attraction will say such.


Those bumps were definitely more than a magnet's length apart. Interesting that they don't employ a  magnetically actuated brake on the cars. Interesting fact: Houston's Intercontinental Airport (IAH) has a "people mover" in its basement to shuttle passengers between terminals. It uses the same linear motor technology. Never saw them bump into one another


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> That is how I see it as well - even from comments from some people here.  If you are staying deluxe, yeah those perks were nice, but it was more about the amenities at the resort and the quality of them and the location of them relative to the parks (e.g., walk to EPCOT)
> 
> whereas for the mods and especially the values (which there are a ton of rooms when full open) if you are on a smaller budget, deciding to pay the extra to stay on property vs off, those perks weigh more as otherwise the location and resort amenities aren't that different than staying at many off property places


We have only stayed at the deluxe resorts. The perks like the booking windows and DME were why we stayed on site.  You got to remember the price difference between a Disney deluxe and comparable off site accommodations is far greater that those that exist for the values and mods.   Those perks were a big thing with us looking into buying DVC.

As it stands now, we will be staying off site and DVC is definitely off the table.  There is no way I can justify the price differences anymore.  I, also, can't justify a DVC purchase anymore.  Those long term cost savings on both direct and resale purchases disappear when you compare the cost to the off site properties we would be staying at.


----------



## rteetz

Tiki Birdland said:


> Those bumps were definitely more than a magnet's length apart. Interesting that they don't employ a  magnetically actuated brake on the cars. Interesting fact: Houston's Intercontinental Airport (IAH) has a "people mover" in its basement to shuttle passengers between terminals. It uses the same linear motor technology. Never saw them bump into one another


That peoplemover was designed by WDI.


----------



## tink2424

TikiTikiFan said:


> We did our first trip in November (normally DLR folks) and I just wanted to stay on-site to be in the bubble! That’s something we don’t really get at DLR and usually we stay off-site there. So for us, that was a big deal and didn’t mind the loss of perks. Although resort package delivery being gone bugged me. I would have spent more money in the parks if they wouldn’t have removed it! Wish they’d bring that back, seems like a relatively easy thing to do compared to the bigger perks.
> 
> Hard to say what will happen long term but I’m sure Disney knows more than we do on what impact removing the perks will have on the guest capacity at resorts. I did look into off-site for our summer trip but just seemed too much hassle because I don’t want to drive anywhere on my vacation. But not everyone is like me.


There definitely is something to be said for the Disney bubble.  And I mostly enjoyed my stays on property but after staying off-property this time I think it will take a lot to get me back.  I can easily save a lot of money and use ride share (so I don't have to drive if I don't want to) and still spend a lot less than staying on site.  Furthermore with the fact that they are moving towards more ticketed parties with smaller attendance I may just go to those in order to get my Disney fix in.  Or possibly if they have paid fastpasses I can do that.  If all else fails maybe I will just save my money and do 1 or 2 days of a VIP tour so that I can get on all the headliners.

My point is just that I think a lot of people saw the value of staying on site with the extra hours, the magical express, free DDP and the FP window and that allowed Disney to grow into the large amount of hotels they have on-site.  Without having some serious perks why wouldn't people take their money elsewhere?  Or possibly just choose to have less days on-site?  I think Disney will regret this if they don't add more back in.  But I could be wrong and I fully admit that others may feel differently.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354917635117510656


----------



## Farro

Wasn't sure which thread to


rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354917635117510656



Completely repeating myself, but it's just what I do...

I'm sure we all knew this, but I read that travel agency letter and I say as soon as CDC changes to recommended for masks Disney will drop requirement.


----------



## Farro

Super curious as to the refurb schedule for 2021 - any word anywhere? Besides People Mover, Train and Jungle Cruise...


----------



## rteetz

Farro said:


> Super curious as to the refurb schedule for 2021 - any word anywhere? Besides People Mover, Train and Jungle Cruise...


General refurbs always pop up. What and when will come when we get closer to them. There aren’t any further rooms of any big ones.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Farro said:


> Super curious as to the refurb schedule for 2021 - any word anywhere? Besides People Mover, Train and Jungle Cruise...


Have we heard any timing for JC refurb?


----------



## rteetz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Have we heard any timing for JC refurb?


No


----------



## rpb718

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Have we heard any timing for JC refurb?



Other than a reference to it being in 2021 - no start date.


----------



## princesscinderella

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354917635117510656


This makes complete sense to keep the masks right now, even if vaccinated.  There’s not enough of the population who have gotten it yet to drop the mask requirement. It would be abused by those saying they have been vaccinated when they have not, just to not wear a mask.  It would undermine all the Disney safety protocols.


----------



## Farro

oh my god....I need news and rumors....give me something good....even a Friday news dump...

gah....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> oh my god....I need news and rumors....give me something good....even a Friday news dump...
> 
> gah....



I got a promotion at work ...

... oh, you meant Disney related


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> I got a promotion at work ...
> 
> ... oh, you meant Disney related



I'll take that! Congratulations!


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> oh my god....I need news and rumors....give me something good....even a Friday news dump...
> 
> gah....


You could start some rumors about Ryan, since he'll no longer be wielding the Ban Hammer.


----------



## mattpeto

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354971852934885378
Filming a commercial for Remy’s in mid February.  This attraction is primed for a March opening.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354971852934885378
> Filming a commercial for Remy’s in mid February.  This attraction is primed for a March opening.


That does look like it could signal a late March/early April opening. Have to think the commercial won’t start airing immediately after filming, probably will take a couple of weeks before it hits the airwaves. Then is it a “coming soon” type of ad or a ”come see it now” type? That will be the determining factor, but we should have a firm opening date once this commercial airs.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SMRT-1 said:


> You could start some rumors about Ryan, since he'll no longer be wielding the Ban Hammer.


Like how he’s leaving his DisBoard’s post to train covid sniffing dogs?


----------



## figmentfinesse

SMRT-1 said:


> You could start some rumors about Ryan, since he'll no longer be wielding the Ban Hammer.


Ryan won’t be a mod anymore?!?


----------



## rteetz

figmentfinesse said:


> Ryan won’t be a mod anymore?!?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/some-personal-news.3824572/


----------



## brockash

skeeter31 said:


> That does look like it could signal a late March/early April opening. Have to think the commercial won’t start airing immediately after filming, probably will take a couple of weeks before it hits the airwaves. Then is it a “coming soon” type of ad or a ”come see it now” type? That will be the determining factor, but we should have a firm opening date once this commercial airs.


Haven't they had enough "come see it soon" junk? lol ...lets get on with it already.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hereforthechurros said:


> Like how he’s leaving his DisBoard’s post to train covid sniffing dogs?



Gotta go bigger: to start his own Covid sniffing dog training academy using the money he made trading in Gamestop stocks


----------



## Jroceagles

mattpeto said:


> Filming a commercial for Remy’s in mid February.  This attraction is primed for a March opening.


figures...2 weeks after we leave


----------



## birostick

Not sure when they turned the spray back on at Flight of Passage but it was on this morning.


----------



## rpb718

birostick said:


> Not sure when they turned the spray back on at Flight of Passage but it was on this morning.



With a mask on and everything else I didn't even realize it wasn't on last October.


----------



## Justrose

rpb718 said:


> With a mask on and everything else I didn't even realize it wasn't on last October.



Same here! (November)


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355196785690603523


----------



## hereforthechurros

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355196785690603523


"With so much uncertainty it was difficult for Disney to commit to the future"

Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles would hinder their ability to host these groups as well. Disney really just letting so much business walk on so many levels. Baffling.


----------



## Jroceagles

hereforthechurros said:


> "With so much uncertainty it was difficult for Disney to commit to the future"
> 
> Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles would hinder their ability to host these groups as well. Disney really just letting so much business walk on so many levels. Baffling.


what dates do those normally happen?


----------



## CarolynFH

hereforthechurros said:


> "With so much uncertainty it was difficult for Disney to commit to the future"
> 
> Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles would hinder their ability to host these groups as well. Disney really just letting so much business walk on so many levels. Baffling.


Pop Warner = kids, who want to enjoy the parks when the competition is over (or during the competition as well).  Less likely to agree to being confined to a bubble like pro athletes would be.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> "With so much uncertainty it was difficult for Disney to commit to the future"
> 
> Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles would hinder their ability to host these groups as well. Disney really just letting so much business walk on so many levels. Baffling.



Disney shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Narcoossee11

hereforthechurros said:


> "With so much uncertainty it was difficult for Disney to commit to the future"
> 
> Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles would hinder their ability to host these groups as well. Disney really just letting so much business walk on so many levels. Baffling.



Sad for lost of money...BUT... Pop Warner group is hard to control in a good time, IN 2021 would be IMPOSSIBLE...  The kids are wild. Loud and rude.   Normally maybe 1 adult for 50 kids.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...s-at-disney-world-for-large-groups-of-people/


----------



## Jrb1979

https://www.iheartradio.ca/610cktb/...asures-announced-by-prime-minister-1.14470131
Canadians won't be traveling outside of country til most likely April. All flights to Caribbean countries have stopped starting Sunday. Anyone flying into Canada have to have to be tested and while waiting for results will have to stay a quarantine hotel at their expense. It will cost you $2000.  

It will be even longer before Canadians can get back to Disney.


----------



## rpb718

Sounds more like Disney walked away to work on the MLS & NBA bubble last year and left Pop Warner alone too long and they had a chance to look around.  Disney couldn't match the price they found, so they moved.  The resort bookings are what's taking the biggest hit here since I suspect many Pop Warner, etc. folks will still go to WDW - just not as many or as much due to now needing transportation to/from WDW.


----------



## hereforthechurros

CarolynFH said:


> Pop Warner = kids, who want to enjoy the parks when the competition is over (or during the competition as well).  Less likely to agree to being confined to a bubble like pro athletes would be.


Did Disney propose a bubble for those groups? I didn’t read it that way but perhaps I missed that.


----------



## CarolynFH

hereforthechurros said:


> Did Disney propose a bubble for those groups? I didn’t read it that way but perhaps I missed that.


I was responding to 





hereforthechurros said:


> Not sure why Disney having to prepare for other sports bubbles


implying to me that they’d put Pop Warner under a bubble as well.


----------



## rpb718

CarolynFH said:


> implying to me that they’d put Pop Warner under a bubble as well.



Disney dropping talks to Pop Warner to concentrate their efforts on the MLS & NBA bubbles last year does not in any way imply the creation of more bubbles in the future.  The OP merely stated that they didn't know why Disney working on those MLS & MBA bubbles last year meant they couldn't also work on renewing the Pop Warner contract in the meantime.


----------



## Krandor

rpb718 said:


> Disney dropping talks to Pop Warner to concentrate their efforts on the MLS & NBA bubbles last year does not in any way imply the creation of more bubbles in the future.  The OP merely stated that they didn't know why Disney working on those MLS & MBA bubbles last year meant they couldn't also work on renewing the Pop Warner contract in the meantime.



My guess is that in the current environment disney couldn't give them assurances about things that they wanted assurances on and didn't want to promise things they didn't know for sure they could deliver.


----------



## LSUmiss

hereforthechurros said:


> An entire extra month? Yeep!


What I don’t understand is how they can be so off in their prediction of when it’ll be done. Seems odd for wdw.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355199781082116096


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Jrb1979 said:


> https://www.iheartradio.ca/610cktb/...asures-announced-by-prime-minister-1.14470131
> Canadians won't be traveling outside of country til most likely April. All flights to Caribbean countries have stopped starting Sunday. Anyone flying into Canada have to have to be tested and while waiting for results will have to stay a quarantine hotel at their expense. It will cost you $2000.
> 
> It will be even longer before Canadians can get back to Disney.



Unpopular opinion on a travel related forum - this is great news and long overdue. Our vaccine situation in Canada leaves a lot to be desired right now and things can get crazy bad if we see large outbreaks of more infectious strains. We are not anticipating the same return to normal timeline as the US.

Disney (and other destinations) can wait and will be all the more amazing when we can finally return.


----------



## Sarahslay

birostick said:


> Not sure when they turned the spray back on at Flight of Passage but it was on this morning.


I got a face full of spray in december, I guess it's either all or nothing with that ride


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Krandor said:


> My guess is that in the current environment disney couldn't give them assurances about things that they wanted assurances on and didn't want to promise things they didn't know for sure they could deliver.



Exactly. And also, MLS and NBA were super controlled environments. No spectators, then just families toward the end. The bubble. Testing. The control & management made Disney look good.

Disney isn’t hosting any big conferences or huge events yet. I’m not really surprised they let Pop Warner drift elsewhere. The cheerleaders and players are largely unsupervised when at WDW. They may not want that and the issues that come along with it at the resorts and on the WWOS property right now. Pop Warner could make Disney look bad. While I’m sure they’re not thrilled to lose the contract, Pop Warner might have caused them more trouble this year than they wanted.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...nsidering-paid-fastpasses-for-offsite-guests/
Rumor about paid fast pass for offsite guests. Would Disney take that leap right now with covid?


----------



## hereforthechurros

LSUmiss said:


> What I don’t understand is how they can be so off in their prediction of when it’ll be done. Seems odd for wdw.


It feels arbitrary now. Like just throwing another month at it in hopes it's enough time. Behind the scenes must be wild for this fix.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...nsidering-paid-fastpasses-for-offsite-guests/
> Rumor about paid fast pass for offsite guests. Would Disney take that leap right now with covid?



Seems like he is just speculating as usual. It’s a valid theory, though.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

SaintsManiac said:


> Seems like he is just speculating as usual. It’s a valid theory, though.



Yea after I read through it I don’t see where he actually got the rumor from. Just speculation. But it does make a bit of sense.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...nsidering-paid-fastpasses-for-offsite-guests/
> Rumor about paid fast pass for offsite guests. Would Disney take that leap right now with covid?


That's one way to do it, should they.


----------



## Farro

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...nsidering-paid-fastpasses-for-offsite-guests/
> Rumor about paid fast pass for offsite guests. Would Disney take that leap right now with covid?



Okay fun!

So say this happens - if they are offering something like a pay for express-pass and on-site still gets a measly 3 a day, that's not exactly a benefit!   I'd want to buy the express pass for a couple park days, but not all.

If they are offering on-site 3 free, then pay for more and the off-site pay for all - then that becomes more of a perk!


----------



## osufeth24

Rat ride def gotta be getting close.  Just saw that ears, plush toys, and other merch have been released


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> Yea after I read through it I don’t see where he actually got the rumor from. Just speculation. But it does make a bit of sense.



Agree I can absolutely this.


----------



## Brianstl

mi*vida*loca said:


> Yea after I read through it I don’t see where he actually got the rumor from. Just speculation. But it does make a bit of sense.


If they are going to sell fast passes to off site guest and give them free to on site guests they will both have to have the same booking window.  Nobody is going to buy a fast pass when you won't be able to book anything good.  So while you may not be paying for the fast pass if you are on site, it would be a diminished perk as you have to compete with everyone staying off site to get the best rides.


----------



## Farro

Brianstl said:


> If they are going to sell fast passes to off site guest and give them free to on site guests they will both have to have the same booking window.  Nobody is going to buy a fast pass when you won't be able to book anything good.  So while you may not be paying for the fast pass if you are on site, it would be a diminished perk as you have to compete with everyone staying off site to get the best rides.



I think they can keep booking windows same as previously by charging everyone for fast passes but throwing some free ones to resort guests


----------



## Farro

And if they ever did something like this, I think it would be more of a package thing, pay this much, get this many fast passes. And resorts get the basic package free, but pay to  upgrade.


----------



## Runnsally

Pop Warner bubble popped


----------



## gottalovepluto

osufeth24 said:


> Rat ride def gotta be getting close.  Just saw that ears, plush toys, and other merch have been released


I was bummed about the ride not being open when I’m there next week but I LOVE Remy merch so now I’m happy!!!


----------



## one_cat

I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?


----------



## rteetz

one_cat said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?


Yes because it won’t allow you to make them until you have valid park admission.


----------



## skeeter31

one_cat said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?


Yes, you’re not within your renewal window yet, so you can’t renew, and you don’t have tickets for your stay, so you wouldn’t be able to make park reservations. You can renew 60 days before your expiration, so end of July you’ll be able to get the renewals and then book the park reservations that same day that you renew.


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> I was bummed about the ride not being open when I’m there next week but I LOVE Remy merch so now I’m happy!!!


...I’m also going to need to set myself a strict merch budget


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> ...I’m also going to need to set myself a strict merch budget


Let us know how that goes


----------



## Yooperroo

one_cat said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?


I've read on other forums that people have had success in getting disney to renew their annual passes early in order to make reservations for this fall. Worth giving them a call and asking about


----------



## LSUmiss

one_cat said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?


I was able to renew early b/c of this problem, but you have to call & ask.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I have an AP that expires in Aug. I bought tickets to make park reservations for Sep-Oct trip. Called in and asked about upgrading our tickets to our APs when we are there in Sept, the CM upgraded my tickets to an AP renewal cert on the phone.
Wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## only hope

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...s-at-disney-world-for-large-groups-of-people/



That’s a good start. Now they need to clarify that people should skip a line in queues if needed to stay six feet away.



one_cat said:


> I’m sure this question has been asked dozens of times.  We have reservations for Oct 23 - to November 6th at BWV but our APs expire on Sept 28.  Do we need to wait until we renew our APs before we can make park reservations?



Maybe. Call the AP line- may let you renew early or may make reservations for you.


----------



## yulilin3

Sea world released the partial list of bands to perform during the 7 seas food festival.  Only one i know it's Air Supply.  Nice touch that they'll play the concert in other parts of the park so people can still listen even if they're not at the stadium


----------



## Runnsally

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world released the partial list of bands to perform during the 7 seas food festival.  Only one i know it's Air Supply.  Nice touch that they'll play the concert in other parts of the park so people can still listen even if they're not at the stadium


the Air Supply is better with social distancing


----------



## Farro

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world released the partial list of bands to perform during the 7 seas food festival.  Only one i know it's Air Supply.  Nice touch that they'll play the concert in other parts of the park so people can still listen even if they're not at the stadium





Runnsally said:


> the Air Supply is better with social distancing



Their song Having You Near me will take on a whole new significance.

(love me some Air Supply!)


----------



## SMRT-1

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world released the partial list of bands to perform during the 7 seas food festival.  Only one i know it's Air Supply.  Nice touch that they'll play the concert in other parts of the park so people can still listen even if they're not at the stadium


Blue Öyster Cult is probably best known for their song "(Don't Fear) The Reaper" (which is mostly recognized these days as the "more cowbell" song thanks to Saturday Night Live).


----------



## Eeyore daily

SMRT-1 said:


> Blue Öyster Cult is probably best known for their song "(Don't Fear) The Reaper" (which is mostly recognized these days as the "more cowbell" song thanks to Saturday Night Live).


I’m personally more of a fan of their Godzilla song.


----------



## osufeth24

Eeyore daily said:


> I’m personally more of a fan of their Godzilla song.


Ooh no.. There goes Tokyo, go go Godzilla!


----------



## yulilin3

Another SWO note. They are having a special passholder night on Feb 16th. All rollercoasters, 2 animal exhibits and several restaurants and gift shops will remain open for 3 hours after park closes for all tiers of passholders
Some Disney news they've extended the 50% merch discount for CM through March 2nd
No sure if this was reported yesterday, I was a work all day. Rivers of America, Liberty Belle and Tom Sawyer Island reopens Feb 5th
Also on the HUB expect the 3 Caballeros animatronics to return in the Spring


----------



## osufeth24

Just saw that Universal took down the Jaws display.  Not sure if permanent or not


----------



## rpb718

SMRT-1 said:


> Blue Öyster Cult is probably best known for their song "*(Don't Fear) The Reaper*" (which is mostly recognized these days as the "more cowbell" song thanks to Saturday Night Live).



When there are mentions of songs people would really want to hear during a pandemic, I don't think this one is on the list.


----------



## osufeth24

M&M store is open in DS today


----------



## fatmanatee

yulilin3 said:


> Sea world released the partial list of bands to perform during the 7 seas food festival.  Only one i know it's Air Supply.  Nice touch that they'll play the concert in other parts of the park so people can still listen even if they're not at the stadium


----------



## hertamaniac

Can any of our Canadian friends confirm that the travel restriction to the U.S. just got tightened/changed yesterday?

I had watched a video today stating there is a new procedure in which upon returning to Canada, residents will need to stay in a "certified" hotel for 3 days while test results are obtained (at the traveler's expense).

If there is a positive test result, the resident(s) would then go to a government isolation location.

I believe they stated the new restrictions go into effect on Monday.

https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...er-coronavirus-travel-restrictions-for-canada


----------



## OnceUponATime15

hertamaniac said:


> Can any of our Canadian friends confirm that the travel restriction to the U.S. just got tightened/changed yesterday?
> 
> I had watched a video today stating there is a new procedure in which upon returning to Canada, residents will need to stay in a "certified" hotel for 3 days while test results are obtained (at the traveler's expense).
> 
> If there is a positive test result, the resident(s) would then go to a government isolation location.
> 
> I believe they stated the new restrictions go into effect on Monday.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...er-coronavirus-travel-restrictions-for-canada



All flights to “sun destinations” cancelled starting Sunday January 31st to the end of April.  Most of those destinations seem to be in the Caribbean and Mexico.. not sure if Florida or AZ are on the list, both are favourites with Canadian snowbirds.

**** edited to add link from Govt of Canada website
https://www.canada.ca/en/transport-...her-restrictions-on-international-travel.html—— USA sun destinations are on the list.*

International flights only allowed to land at 4 airports - Vancouver, Calgary, Toronto, and Montreal

All arriving international travelers required to be tested upon arrival and there is now a quarantine at a hotel at their own cost... until their test results come back - estimated cost using a three day turn around will be approximately $2000 - travelers warned to be prepared.


----------



## lovethesun12

hertamaniac said:


> Can any of our Canadian friends confirm that the travel restriction to the U.S. just got tightened/changed yesterday?
> 
> I had watched a video today stating there is a new procedure in which upon returning to Canada, residents will need to stay in a "certified" hotel for 3 days while test results are obtained (at the traveler's expense).
> 
> If there is a positive test result, the resident(s) would then go to a government isolation location.
> 
> I believe they stated the new restrictions go into effect on Monday.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...er-coronavirus-travel-restrictions-for-canada


There's also a pre-boarding test but I think that was already required. Some provinces (territories) were already requiring that though. I guess the only difference really is that now the isolation period is "forced" where before it was the honour system?

Our travel here is restricted and only residents of our province and those granted an exemption can enter, and that's with a 14 day isolation period. We haven't had a case (outside those tested on entry) since last Spring so it was working well. I'm really hoping that doesn't change with this new variant.


----------



## mshanson3121

hertamaniac said:


> Can any of our Canadian friends confirm that the travel restriction to the U.S. just got tightened/changed yesterday?
> 
> I had watched a video today stating there is a new procedure in which upon returning to Canada, residents will need to stay in a "certified" hotel for 3 days while test results are obtained (at the traveler's expense).
> 
> If there is a positive test result, the resident(s) would then go to a government isolation location.
> 
> I believe they stated the new restrictions go into effect on Monday.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/health-...er-coronavirus-travel-restrictions-for-canada



Yes. They really want to crack down on international travel to hopefully curtail the spread of the new variants. Also, several outbreaks here have been linked to travel related cases unfortunately. Many provinces also have further restrictions, prohibiting travel between provinces. For example, our province prohibits anyone from entering except for essential reasons, and those who do enter have to isolate for 14 days. Also, the only airports accepting international flights now are Montreal, Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver. 

So between limited access to airports, and the strict isolation requirements, not to mention the increased cost, it's definitely going to make it extremely difficult for Canadians to travel to the US. I doubt Disney will be seeing many Canadian visitors for quite some time.


----------



## lovethesun12

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes. They really want to crack down on international travel to hopefully curtail the spread of the new variants. Also, several outbreaks here have been linked to travel related cases unfortunately. Many provinces also have further restrictions, prohibiting travel between provinces. For example, our province prohibits anyone from entering except for essential reasons, and those who do enter have to isolate for 14 days. Also, the only airports accepting international flights now are Montreal, Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver.
> 
> So between limited access to airports, and the strict isolation requirements, not to mention the increased cost, it's definitely going to make it extremely difficult for Canadians to travel to the US. I doubt Disney will be seeing many Canadian visitors for quite some time.


Yeah no one can travel here from any other provinces either without being a resident and an isolation period. Some of our residents/exemptions were outside the country though so I guess they will have to wait to fly here until after their isolation period now. 

Interesting but I just realized that those receiving an exemption will then most likely have to isolate a second time, since anyone travelling here from Toronto/Montreal/Calgary/Vancouver have to isolate here now anyway. That's like 28 days of isolation!


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

MickeyWaffles said:


> I actually think it will be harder for them to fill the mods and values due to not having the 60 day FP kind of perk. I may be wrong but I don’t think 60 day FP was necessarily a make or break selling point for people booking deluxe, but I think it did definitely help people choose a Disney value or mod over an off site option.
> 
> I think people will continue to pay the deluxe prices for prime location/convenience to a park & amenities. Resorts on the skyliner will probably be ok since that is a convenience selling point now.
> 
> But I really think the no 60 day FP will impact how full the values/mods are more than the deluxes though.


Right, I agree with you.  My comment about “very expensive resorts” includes their value resorts.  All Stars is lower end motel quality for 4 times the price of a lower end motel.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

yulilin3 said:


> Peoplemover's refurb extended through Feb 28th


What in the heck is going on with this ride?  They could have rebuilt it from scratch in this amount of time.


----------



## hertamaniac

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes. They really want to crack down on international travel to hopefully curtail the spread of the new variants. Also, several outbreaks here have been linked to travel related cases unfortunately. Many provinces also have further restrictions, prohibiting travel between provinces. For example, our province prohibits anyone from entering except for essential reasons, and those who do enter have to isolate for 14 days. Also, the only airports accepting international flights now are Montreal, Toronto, Calgary and Vancouver.
> 
> So between limited access to airports, and the strict isolation requirements, not to mention the increased cost, it's definitely going to make it extremely difficult for Canadians to travel to the US. I doubt Disney will be seeing many Canadian visitors for quite some time.



I am not trying to not bring doom and gloom to the forecast, but a whisper came across my desk this AM; expect a similar restriction forthcoming to the U.S. international travelers in 10-14 days.

I miss freedom.


----------



## Jrb1979

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> What in the heck is going on with this ride?  They could have rebuilt it from scratch in this amount of time.


They have decided to change to it to rocket rods.


----------



## rpb718

Disney World Extends Theme Park Hours for Valentine’s Week

MK & EP gets some later hours (up to 10PM in a few cases), and even AK gets a few 8PM closings.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rpb718 said:


> Disney World Extends Theme Park Hours for Valentine’s Week
> 
> MK & EP gets some later hours (up to 10PM in a few cases), and even AK gets a few 8PM closings.



It’s Mardi Gras. Lots of Louisiana people headed to WDW.


----------



## LSUmiss

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s Mardi Gras. Lots of Louisiana people headed to WDW.


And with no parades, even more ppl are headed out of town.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> It’s Mardi Gras. Lots of Louisiana people headed to WDW.


And Presidents Day week which is winter break for most of the northeast. So lots of NY, NJ, CT, MA people as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Krandor said:


> My guess is that in the current environment disney couldn't give them assurances about things that they wanted assurances on and didn't want to promise things they didn't know for sure they could deliver.


I’m wondering if it could possibly be that Pop Warner was not willing to meet Disney requirements?  PW is not known for being an easy group to handle nor is following rules re: guest conduct, followed well.  Possibly it was easier to just walk away then deal with the challenges?


----------



## mshanson3121

lovethesun12 said:


> Yeah no one can travel here from any other provinces either without being a resident and an isolation period. Some of our residents/exemptions were outside the country though so I guess they will have to wait to fly here until after their isolation period now.
> 
> Interesting but I just realized that those receiving an exemption will then most likely have to isolate a second time, since anyone travelling here from Toronto/Montreal/Calgary/Vancouver have to isolate here now anyway. That's like 28 days of isolation!



That's what they weren't clear on.  So say an NB resident arrives in Montreal (for example), do their 3 days in hotel, get a negative test, can they then hop on a plane home to NB to do their 14 day isolation? Or do they have to do 14 days in Montreal before being allowed to go on a plane home? And would they have to isolate again once they get to NB? I really don't think they would be required to, since they literally just finished an isolation and have a negative test. 

Regardless - it still pretty much takes Canadians out of the equation for Disney tourism - they would need at least 5 weeks of vacation time: two to quarantine upon arriving in the US, then a week of Disney, then 17 days for isolation upon arriving back in Canada (assuming they don't have to isolate another 2 weeks upon arriving in their province if they don't live in the 4 cities accepting flights). I can't imagine most employers are going to give their employees a 5 week block of vacation time right now, so they can travel internationally for fun during a pandemic. And forget it if you have kids. I mean I suppose if they're already doing remote learning that's one thing, but not all places offer it. 



hertamaniac said:


> I am not trying to not bring doom and gloom to the forecast, but a whisper came across my desk this AM; expect a similar restriction forthcoming to the U.S. international travelers in 10-14 days.
> 
> I miss freedom.



So... mandatory hotel room isolation and testing, then 14 day isolation at home? Or restrictions between interstate travel?

I really think Disney is going to have to survive 2021, at least the vast majority of it, on US residents only. I think once these new restrictions go in place, international tourism is going to become next to nothing. Also, they're warning of another wave coming already, thanks to the new variants. So the spring/summer we were all hoping was going to be better, they're now suggesting could be worse than anything we've seen yet.


----------



## jlwhitney

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m wondering if it could possibly be that Poo Warner was not willing to meet Disney requirements?  PW is not known for being an easy group to handle nor is following rules re: guest conduct, followed well.  Possibly it was easier to just walk away then deal with the challenges?



I really could see a lot of being Disney not ready to commit to anything this year and they want to lock in a place to have it. People and organizations aren't gonna wait forever for Disney. They will just look elsewhere.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> I am not trying to not bring doom and gloom to the forecast, but a whisper came across my desk this AM; expect a similar restriction forthcoming to the U.S. international travelers in 10-14 days.
> 
> I miss freedom.


I haven’t seen that rumor from any reputable source. From those I know traveling internationally the testing requirement alone was enough to cancel 99% of their trips. No one wants to get stuck abroad.

I have seen in the news the airline industry is pushing back hard on the administration who wants to require Covid testing prior to *domestic* flights. That’s the rumor us flyers to WDW need to watch.


----------



## hertamaniac

mshanson3121 said:


> So... mandatory hotel room isolation and testing, then 14 day isolation at home? Or restrictions between interstate travel?



I just DM/PM'd the link to you where this rumor comes from and the source(s).


----------



## lovethesun12

mshanson3121 said:


> That's what they weren't clear on.  So say an NB resident arrives in Montreal (for example), do their 3 days in hotel, get a negative test, can they then hop on a plane home to NB to do their 14 day isolation? Or do they have to do 14 days in Montreal before being allowed to go on a plane home? And would they have to isolate again once they get to NB? I really don't think they would be required to, since they literally just finished an isolation and have a negative test.
> 
> Regardless - it still pretty much takes Canadians out of the equation for Disney tourism - they would need at least 5 weeks of vacation time: two to quarantine upon arriving in the US, then a week of Disney, then 17 days for isolation upon arriving back in Canada (assuming they don't have to isolate another 2 weeks upon arriving in their province if they don't live in the 4 cities accepting flights). I can't imagine most employers are going to give their employees a 5 week block of vacation time right now, so they can travel internationally for fun during a pandemic. And forget it if you have kids. I mean I suppose if they're already doing remote learning that's one thing, but not all places offer it.
> 
> 
> 
> So... mandatory hotel room isolation and testing, then 14 day isolation at home? Or restrictions between interstate travel?
> 
> I really think Disney is going to have to survive 2021, at least the vast majority of it, on US residents only. I think once these new restrictions go in place, international tourism is going to become next to nothing. Also, they're warning of another wave coming already, thanks to the new variants. So the spring/summer we were all hoping was going to be better, they're now suggesting could be worse than anything we've seen yet.


You're right but they were probably prepared for that situation anyway. We've been told all along travel restrictions would most likely be 2 years. 

There are probably a lot of people like me who kept their vacation $ and are planning extra trips in 2022 (3 for us) to "make up" for those that were lost =)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> I really think Disney is going to have to survive 2021, at least the vast majority of it, on US residents only. I think once these new restrictions go in place, international tourism is going to become next to nothing. Also, they're warning of another wave coming already, thanks to the new variants. So the spring/summer we were all hoping was going to be better, they're now suggesting could be worse than anything we've seen yet.



yeha, I think the plan is hope there is enough "pend up demand" from Americans as we get into the spring breaks and the summer (thinking at least more people will be comfortable traveling from further away one a good chunk of the population gets vaccinated) - already seeing some of that with CMs being blocked for much of February and seems higher attendance expected for the winter breaks, etc.

Then you have the 50th stuff and holiday stuff in the fall to carry them (at least "enough") and then they start trying to get back to "normal" in 2022 - and we see where demand stays when they get back to full capacity levels and see where economy is at, etc.


----------



## rockpiece

Is there a certain reason why the resort prices are so high for the February 19th weekend? Even with the AP discount they are super expensive. Is there some event going on or something?


----------



## Devil13

rockpiece said:


> Is there a certain reason why the resort prices are so high for the February 19th weekend? Even with the AP discount they are super expensive. Is there some event going on or something?



February Vacation up here in the northeast might be a reason.


----------



## rpb718

Devil13 said:


> February Vacation up here in the northeast might be a reason.



The northeast, and possibly other states as well, have our "Winter Break" in Feb _usually_ around President's Day.  Not to be confused with our "Spring Break" _usually _in late April.


----------



## rockpiece

rpb718 said:


> The northeast, and possibly other states as well, have our "Winter Break" in Feb usually around President's Day.  Not to be confused with our "Spring Break" usually in late April.


President's Day is the weekend before so its not that and I looked at this weekends(Feb 5-7) prices and they are not nearly as high.


----------



## skeeter31

rockpiece said:


> President's Day is the weekend before so its not that and I looked at this weekends(Feb 5-7) prices and they are not nearly as high.


It’s the end of the week that the kids are off of school. The kids in the Northeast get the entire week off of school (2/15-2/19) so the resorts and parks should be crowded and expensive from 2/13-2/21.

But I also know when it comes to DVC rooms the point amounts increase beginning 2/13 and then stay high the rest of February. Don’t decrease again until September. But that’s normal every year.

But yeah, that weekend is definitely related to the school break week in the northeast.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rockpiece said:


> President's Day is the weekend before so its not that and I looked at this weekends(Feb 5-7) prices and they are not nearly as high.



My first thought was it being Presidents Week, but weird that the prices are higher the ending weekend rather than the beginning 

At least thinking of where I am from (NY) even with negative tests we have to quarantine for a period so I would think more interest in going down the first weekend and coming back like Wed/Thurs so can then quarantine and kids can still go back in school following week - so of the two I would have thought the leading weekend would have higher prices


----------



## Funfire240

Could the higher prices be because that was originally the weekend of the princess half? Room rates were probably set last year before it was know this wouldn’t take place


----------



## Mit88

This is to be taken with a huge grain of salt as it’s 1) a rumor and 2) if it’s true that it’s even been said, it’s still not coming from an absolute reputable source 

now that that’s out of the way; Multiple people are saying that Disney’s call reps are telling people that have asked about masks that Disney will be adjusting their mask mandates this summer.

I find it hard to believe that they’d know for sure right now that they’d be able make a proclamation that masks would go away months in the future, at least comfortable enough to give call reps the OK to say as much to future guests. My guess is these callers misunderstood, but it is interesting. I’m still of the belief that we’re looking at late 2021 when this is possible, possibly even longer.


----------



## SMRT-1

Mit88 said:


> This is to be taken with a huge grain of salt as it’s 1) a rumor and 2) if it’s true that it’s even been said, it’s still not coming from an absolute reputable source
> 
> now that that’s out of the way; Multiple people are saying that Disney’s call reps are telling people that have asked about masks that Disney will be adjusting their mask mandates this summer.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that they’d know for sure right now that they’d be able make a proclamation that masks would go away months in the future, at least comfortable enough to give call reps the OK to say as much to future guests. My guess is these callers misunderstood, but it is interesting. I’m still of the belief that we’re looking at late 2021 when this is possible, possibly even longer.


You're right to consider the rumor suspect, given the less-than-stellar reputation of Disney call center reps when it comes to reliable information (in general, but also specifically in this thread).



Edited to add context for those who haven't been in this thread for ages: Before the reopening, there was a (eventually debunked) rumor reported here as heard from a CS rep whose name was either, Sven, Flynn, or Finn, and it became a bit of a running joke in the thread. Eventually, running joke + boredom + me + Photoshop = the above image.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mit88 said:


> This is to be taken with a huge grain of salt as it’s 1) a rumor and 2) if it’s true that it’s even been said, it’s still not coming from an absolute reputable source
> 
> now that that’s out of the way; Multiple people are saying that Disney’s call reps are telling people that have asked about masks that Disney will be adjusting their mask mandates this summer.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that they’d know for sure right now that they’d be able make a proclamation that masks would go away months in the future, at least comfortable enough to give call reps the OK to say as much to future guests. My guess is these callers misunderstood, but it is interesting. I’m still of the belief that we’re looking at late 2021 when this is possible, possibly even longer.


Multiple callers is interesting. As we’ve learned phone CMs will sometimes insert their own opinion on things and I have noticed they’re a little more pushy to book lately. Hinting at a mask change may help increase bookings.

Bottom line though is that Disney is following CDC guidelines which have not changed (except to become even more strict) and no one knows when they will.


----------



## skeeter31

hereforthechurros said:


> Multiple callers is interesting. As we’ve learned phone CMs will sometimes insert their own opinion on things and I have noticed they’re a little more pushy to book lately. Hinting at a mask change may help increase bookings.
> 
> Bottom line though is that Disney is following CDC guidelines which have not changed (except to become even more strict) and no one knows when they will.


It could also just be the call center reps stating their own personal thoughts. I doubt Disney has anything in the pipeline when it comes to masks.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mit88 said:


> now that that’s out of the way; Multiple people are saying that Disney’s call reps are telling people that have asked about masks that Disney will be adjusting their mask mandates this summer.


"Adjusting" their mask mandates could take many forms - I wonder what the actual words were the call reps used.  Might have been wishful interpretation on the part of the "people that have asked about masks" and then reported the response.  And of course the "multiple people" who are reporting may or may not be the same people who actually spoke to the call reps.  I'm not going to waste even a large grain of salt on this.


----------



## osufeth24

Not to take it too far down the mask talk again, but there's no way Disney is lifting anything until Orange County lifts the mandate.  Whenever that happens (whether it be 3 months, 6 months, 3 years, whatever), then we can be on watch for when Disney does


----------



## Mit88

skeeter31 said:


> It could also just be the call center reps stating their own personal thoughts. I doubt Disney has anything in the pipeline when it comes to masks.



There’s just no way of being able to set concrete timetables right now. Disney isn’t even setting an opening date for a ride that’s been completed for months let alone setting a timetable for masks, something they don’t even have full control over. It’s interesting that multiple people have said this, but it could have been the same rep giving out this “information” and it also could have been misinterpreted. The rep could be talking about the type of masks that are to be worn (Theres talk about N95s being highly suggested), they could be talking about the water parks. It could mean a number of things.


----------



## Farro

Mit88 said:


> There’s just no way of being able to set concrete timetables right now. Disney isn’t even setting an opening date for a ride that’s been completed for months let alone setting a timetable for masks, something they don’t even have full control over. It’s interesting that multiple people have said this, but it could have been the same rep giving out this “information” and it also could have been misinterpreted. The rep could be talking about the type of masks that are to be worn (Theres talk about N95s being highly suggested), they could be talking about the water parks. It could mean a number of things.



It's fun to speculate though!

I will say I highly, highly doubt Disney would ever change to a more strict mask requirement such as N95s and they definitely wouldn't be planning on it now for the summer.

I doubt anything is changing, but if it were true and plans were in the works, it would not be more strict guidelines for summer, it would be some kind of easing of guidelines.


----------



## SaintsManiac

is it possible they’re referring to needing to wear one even if you’re vaccinated? That’s already on the website, though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Some filming going on behind the walls at Ratatouille




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355961694393139200


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> It's fun to speculate though!
> 
> I will say I highly, highly doubt Disney would ever change to a more strict mask requirement such as N95s and they definitely wouldn't be planning on it now for the summer.
> 
> I doubt anything is changing, but if it were true and plans were in the works, it would not be more strict guidelines for summer, it would be some kind of easing of guidelines.



Yeah, could just be more details around how they still need to be worn if vaccinated (as @SaintsManiac says) 


MAYBE they are trying to have ways for people to be able to take them off for photos? Not anywhere by some designated photopass spots that are ripped off and way more than 6' from where anyone else would be? Something like that would be the most easing I could think of them discussing already


----------



## Runnsally

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, could just be more details around how they still need to be worn if vaccinated (as @SaintsManiac says)
> 
> 
> MAYBE they are trying to have ways for people to be able to take them off for photos? Not anywhere by some designated photopass spots that are ripped off and way more than 6' from where anyone else would be? Something like that would be the most easing I could think of them discussing already


Absolutely no way Disney changes the mask rules for people that have been vaccinated.  Not only would this be a logistical nightmare, but also has no scientific basis.


----------



## fatmanatee

If i were to guess, maybe the adjustment would be to allow people to walk and eat/drink outside without a mask or allow ppl to take photos (again, only outside) without one.


----------



## midnight star

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, could just be more details around how they still need to be worn if vaccinated (as @SaintsManiac says)
> 
> 
> MAYBE they are trying to have ways for people to be able to take them off for photos? Not anywhere by some designated photopass spots that are ripped off and way more than 6' from where anyone else would be? Something like that would be the most easing I could think of them discussing already


That would be my speculation. I think as long as the CDC and county are mandating masks, Disney will have them. But maybe adjust so you can take them off for photos, like other theme parks in the area?


----------



## Pyotr

Farro said:


> It's fun to speculate though!
> 
> *I will say I highly, highly doubt Disney would ever change to a more strict mask requirement such as N95s and they definitely wouldn't be planning on it now for the summer.*
> 
> I doubt anything is changing, but if it were true and plans were in the works, it would not be more strict guidelines for summer, it would be some kind of easing of guidelines.



At times I had to wear an N95 in the Florida summer. It’s miserable.

Maybe Disney will require 2 masks. Maybe 3 or 4 will be recommended by then. Who knows...


----------



## jlwhitney

fatmanatee said:


> If i were to guess, maybe the adjustment would be to allow people to walk and eat/drink outside without a mask or allow ppl to take photos (again, only outside) without one.



i fully expect the mask rules to change as the year goes on.


----------



## andyman8

30% merch discount coming back 2/2 through 3/2 for AP and DVC.

Looks like I’m going to have to make a trip to Festival of the Arts after all.


----------



## andyman8

And no, I don’t see mask rules changing any time soon. Any rumors to the contrary are likely just wishful thinking.

As it stands, if you have a WDW reservation on the books, you should be prepared to wear a mask in all public spaces, including outdoors. I’m not going anymore into this.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

andyman8 said:


> 30% merch discount coming back 2/2 through 3/2 for AP and DVC.
> 
> Looks like I’ve going to have to make a trip to Festival of the Arts after all.



Does that work for at the artist tents as well?


----------



## osufeth24

TheMaxRebo said:


> Does that work for at the artist tents as well?


It varies. Some was only 10% some were none.


----------



## andyman8

osufeth24 said:


> It varies. Some was only 10% some were none.


Yeah, it depends. I should’ve clarified that. If Disney is the seller (which is only the case in a few areas of the FotA), then you generally get the 30%.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> And no, I don’t see mask rules changing any time soon. Any rumors to the contrary are likely just wishful thinking.
> 
> As it stands, if you have a WDW reservation on the books, you should be prepared to wear a mask in all public spaces, including outdoors. I’m not going anymore into this.



No one asked you to go anymore into this. We all know the rules, we were just having some fun with speculation. 

Can we all stop talking to each other as if we are ignorant of the situation? I think most of us, on this board especially, don't need to be reminded of the rules.


----------



## andyman8

Farro said:


> No one asked you to go anymore into this. We all know the rules, we were just having some fun with speculation.
> 
> Can we all stop talking to each other as if we are ignorant of the situation? I think most of us, on this board especially, don't need to be reminded of the rules.


I apologize that I came across as curt. Some of us, or perhaps just me, are just tired of the same discussion being re-hashed re: masks so frequently. I understand nobody likes them (myself included), but there really isn’t any evidence that they’re going away anytime soon. If anything, Disney has been “leaning into” masks recently to make operational and efficiency changes.

Also, I’m not a moderator so I don’t see it as my place to remind anyone of the rules. I’m not entirely sure where I did that but I will make sure to refrain from doing that going forward.


----------



## Farro

andyman8 said:


> I apologize that I came across as curt. Some of us, or perhaps just me, are just tired of the same discussion being re-hashed re: masks so frequently. I understand nobody likes them (myself included), but there really isn’t any evidence that they’re going away anytime soon. If anything, Disney has been “leaning into” masks recently to make operational and efficiency changes.
> 
> Also, I’m not a moderator so I don’t see it as my place to remind anyone of the rules. I’m not entirely sure where I did that but I will make sure to refrain from doing that going forward.



I understand  

I just don't think we were rehashing the necessity of masks. Rather we were just thinking out loud about what could happen in the future. 

It's human nature to look forward and guess about what is to come. And easing of restrictions will happen eventually and with all vaccine news as of late,  people are just excited.


----------



## LSUmiss

I think Disney purposely leaked the vague mask rumor in hopes of getting more ppl to book in the summer.


----------



## Farro

LSUmiss said:


> I think Disney purposely leaked the vague mask rumor in hopes of getting more ppl to book in the summer.



Oooh....espionage...kind of....


----------



## jlwhitney

andyman8 said:


> I apologize that I came across as curt. Some of us, or perhaps just me, are just tired of the same discussion being re-hashed re: masks so frequently. I understand nobody likes them (myself included), but there really isn’t any evidence that they’re going away anytime soon. If anything, Disney has been “leaning into” masks recently to make operational and efficiency changes.
> 
> Also, I’m not a moderator so I don’t see it as my place to remind anyone of the rules. I’m not entirely sure where I did that but I will make sure to refrain from doing that going forward.



There really is no hard evidence either way.
So must of us are giving our best guesses based on likely what is going on in our local
Communities and our interpretations of what the media is saying (which is back and forth and round about). The JnJ vaccine has a good chance at being a game changer.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> I think Disney purposely leaked the vague mask rumor in hopes of getting more ppl to book in the summer.



Except it will backfire if nothing changes but then at least Disney had some money now to use and hope they can follow through. I live 2.5 hours from Disney that went last summer and early fall and survived it but have already decided they will not do the heat and masks again they will wait for winter again or for no masks.


----------



## xuxa777

My guess is it will change to masks only required indoors, when who knows.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> My guess is it will change to masks only required indoors, when who knows.



I agree and I do think we will see it sometime this year especially with how much research has proven that poor ventilation is one of the biggest issues with Covid.


----------



## SaintsManiac

xuxa777 said:


> My guess is it will change to masks only required indoors, when who knows.



I hope so, but if they say they’ll bring fireworks back if the outdoor mask wearing remains a rule then I’m 100% fine with it.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I hope so, but if they say they’ll bring fireworks back if the outdoor mask wearing remains a rule then I’m 100% fine with it.



See, I'd rather get rid of masks!


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> See, I'd rather get rid of masks!



Same here and same with my kids. It is the only thing keeping us from going and doesn't help I have a 2 year old, but living in Florida there is no way we will go no matter what entertainment is there in the summer months.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> See, I'd rather get rid of masks!



I mean I’m planning on early mornings and no fireworks, but I miss them so much.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> I mean I’m planning on early mornings and no fireworks, but I miss them so much.



I will miss later hrs, so I hope they come back too!


----------



## LSUmiss

jlwhitney said:


> Except it will backfire if nothing changes but then at least Disney had some money now to use and hope they can follow through. I live 2.5 hours from Disney that went last summer and early fall and survived it but have already decided they will not do the heat and masks again they will wait for winter again or for no masks.


Well it’s not like they haven’t done something like that before...free dining. I also think a certain percentage of ppl would go ahead with it, since the trip is already booked & planned. 

On a side note, we went in July & I didn’t think masks were that bad BUT that was the first week when it was empty. We walked on everything. I wouldn’t go with masks in the heat with current crowd levels.


----------



## jlwhitney

LSUmiss said:


> Well it’s not like they haven’t done something like that before...free dining. I also think a certain percentage of ppl would go ahead with it, since the trip is already booked & planned.
> 
> On a side note, we went in July & I didn’t think masks were that bad BUT that was the first week when it was empty. We walked on everything. I wouldn’t go with masks in the heat with current crowd levels.



Yes walk on rides would make it a bit better. I struggle in the heat with out a mask and have to be careful to not overheat and drink enough water as is. We are doing dolly wood in june, well mostly will do the water park but I think I can survive the park there only because they aren't as strict and they will be one of the first parks (besides legoland) that drops to indoor only and on rides I bet.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I understand hopeful speculation that the mask restrictions will be loosened or lifted sometime in the near future, but it really is not based in any reality. I will be happy to be wrong, and you have my permission to use this post against me in the future if I am! I just think people are setting themselves up for disappointment.

There is so much uncertainty with vaccination rates, effectiveness of each vaccine vs. the variants, potential for more variants because we aren’t vaccinating fast enough, uncertainty about being able to vaccinate kids under 12, how long it will take to truly lower transmission rates.

I personally don’t yet see how they could justify loosening or lifting restrictions as soon as summer. Where I live, vaccinations are moving at a snail’s pace. It’s going to take a long time to really slash those transmission rates.

I fully expect my kids to be masked when they begin the 2021-22 school year. Just really not confident about the need for masks changing given the slow rate of vaccinations & variants emerging.

I also don’t think Disney will be trailblazer in lifting mask restrictions.


----------



## cgattis

Tiki Birdland said:


> Those bumps were definitely more than a magnet's length apart. Interesting that they don't employ a  magnetically actuated brake on the cars. Interesting fact: Houston's Intercontinental Airport (IAH) has a "people mover" in its basement to shuttle passengers between terminals. It uses the same linear motor technology. Never saw them bump into one another


Me either, but Ive seen it down more than once...


----------



## Mit88

SaintsManiac said:


> I mean I’m planning on early mornings and no fireworks, but I miss them so much.



Even pessimistically thinking I believe (iirc that you’re going in the latter portion of the year) fireworks will be back. I think there’s a better chance WDW closes down again than MK and Epcot being without fireworks come October.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mit88 said:


> Even pessimistically thinking I believe (iirc that you’re going in the latter portion of the year) fireworks will be back. I think there’s a better chance WDW closes down again than MK and Epcot being without fireworks come October.



God I hope so. We go Thanksgiving week. I’ll even take only Epcot since we are staying at the Swan!


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand hopeful speculation that the mask restrictions will be loosened or lifted sometime in the near future, but it really is not based in any reality. I will be happy to be wrong, and you have my permission to use this post against me in the future if I am! I just think people are setting themselves up for disappointment.
> 
> There is so much uncertainty with vaccination rates, effectiveness of each vaccine vs. the variants, potential for more variants because we aren’t vaccinating fast enough, uncertainty about being able to vaccinate kids under 12, how long it will take to truly lower transmission rates.
> 
> I personally don’t yet see how they could justify loosening or lifting restrictions as soon as summer. Where I live, vaccinations are moving at a snail’s pace. It’s going to take a long time to really slash those transmission rates.
> 
> I fully expect my kids to be masked when they begin the 2021-22 school year. Just really not confident about the need for masks changing given the slow rate of vaccinations & variants emerging.
> 
> I also don’t think Disney will be trailblazer in lifting mask restrictions.



My point is not everything needs to result in a lecture. It's exhausting. 

We were just talking about a silly rumor. No one here needs constant  lessons in right vs wrong regarding masks or vaccines.

In the end, this is a Disney board where some come.for a bit of fun and frivolity.

Honestly, do we need to put "I understand masks are here until CDC says so" in every post?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Farro said:


> My point is not everything needs to result in a lecture.
> 
> We were just talking about a silly rumor. No one needs constant  lessons in right vs wrong regarding masks or vaccines.
> 
> In the end, this is a Disney board where some come.for a bit of fun and frivolity.
> 
> Honestly, do we need to put "I understand masks are here until CDC says so" in every post?



Honestly I took Andy’s post as more like an insider info thing than a lecture, but I know tone is difficult to read online.


----------



## Farro

SaintsManiac said:


> Honestly I took Andy’s post as more like an insider info thing than a lecture, but I know tone is difficult to read online.



Could be. I can see that now you said it.

It just can feel like being beat over the head when you(general) weren't even questioning the rules. Like you aren't even supposed to hope...

Anywhoo,  just waiting for a Halloween party...


----------



## JayMass

MickeyWaffles said:


> I understand hopeful speculation that the mask restrictions will be loosened or lifted sometime in the near future, but it really is not based in any reality. I will be happy to be wrong, and you have my permission to use this post against me in the future if I am! I just think people are setting themselves up for disappointment.
> 
> There is so much uncertainty with vaccination rates, effectiveness of each vaccine vs. the variants, potential for more variants because we aren’t vaccinating fast enough, uncertainty about being able to vaccinate kids under 12, how long it will take to truly lower transmission rates.
> 
> I personally don’t yet see how they could justify loosening or lifting restrictions as soon as summer. Where I live, vaccinations are moving at a snail’s pace. It’s going to take a long time to really slash those transmission rates.
> 
> I fully expect my kids to be masked when they begin the 2021-22 school year. Just really not confident about the need for masks changing given the slow rate of vaccinations & variants emerging.
> 
> I also don’t think Disney will be trailblazer in lifting mask restrictions.





Farro said:


> My point is not everything needs to result in a lecture. It's exhausting.
> 
> We were just talking about a silly rumor. No one here needs constant  lessons in right vs wrong regarding masks or vaccines.
> 
> In the end, this is a Disney board where some come.for a bit of fun and frivolity.
> 
> Honestly, do we need to put "I understand masks are here until CDC says so" in every post?



I don't think this was much of a "lecture." I think it was just weighing in on the other side of the topic. I don't see where there was a lesson on right vs. wrong with masks and vaccines. All I read is someone's opinion that they don't think Disney's mask mandate is going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Farro

JayMass said:


> I don't think this was much of a "lecture." I think it was just weighing in on the other side of the topic. I don't see where there was a lesson on right vs. wrong with masks and vaccines. All I read is someone's opinion that they don't think Disney's mask mandate is going anywhere anytime soon.



Sure, maybe.

But anytime people start to talk about what could happen at some point in the future,  someone always comes in to say "if you are going to Disney, plan to wear a mask because blah blah blah" as if the discussioni s supposed to end then....I mean yeah, we all know that. We are just talking about what ifs...

Whatever, I'm in the minority on my opinion. Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Sure, maybe.
> 
> But anytime people start to talk about what could happen at some point in the future,  someone always comes in to say if you are going to Disney, plan to wear a mask because blah blah blah ....I mean yeah, we all know that. We are just talking about what ifs...
> 
> Whatever, I'm in the minority on my opinion. Wouldn't be the first time!



I think it is just because this is a discussion board. My post wasn’t meant as a lecture, just offering my point of view. Not everyone is going to agree with everything. And that’s ok.

I didn’t think WDW would open in July. They reopened much earlier than I thought they would. I was wrong. They also opened later than others thought they would.

I think the discussion and different points of view are interesting while we wait for it all to shake out.


----------



## Farro

MickeyWaffles said:


> I think it is just because this is a discussion board. My post wasn’t meant as a lecture, just offering my point of view. Not everyone is going to agree with everything. And that’s ok.
> 
> I didn’t think WDW would open in July. They reopened much earlier than I thought they would. I was wrong. They also opened later than others thought they would.
> 
> I think the discussion and different points of view are interesting while we wait for it all to shake out.



I get that. 

I think sometimes it seems like showing signs of optimism or hope is taboo these days.


----------



## jlwhitney

Farro said:


> I get that.
> 
> I think sometimes it seems like showing signs of optimism or hope is taboo these days.



Pretty much in this group. I’m in. Many FB groups for various places and theme parks and by far the Disney groups are the most pessimistic.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

People online were convinced Disney was never going to require masks, then never going to be able to enforce successfully, then never going to keep up the requirement beyond a few weeks, then going to drop the requirement when people weren’t rushing in, etc. Here we are nearly February 2021 with Disney having done an overall very good job and no real sign of masking going anywhere. When they go, it will not be based on popularity rather when Covid is no longer a major threat IMO (kind of like someone else said, quote this when I’m wrong and rub my nose in it haha), and while there are predications out there right now there’s nothing concrete enough that phone CMs are going to have any info to pass on.

My take, they’re not going anywhere anytime soon and making the indoor/outdoor or crowded area/not crowded distinction is not worth the hassle. I don’t think that’s pessimistic or optimistic. Masks are (or rather they should be) neutral and a tool that allows more normalcy than the absence of them would. I know that’s not how a lot of people view them, but it’s why I don’t think assuming they aren’t going away anytime soon is a pessimistic viewpoint to take. Doesn’t mean things aren’t or won’t get better.



SaintsManiac said:


> Honestly I took Andy’s post as more like an insider info thing than a lecture, but I know tone is difficult to read online.



Same, I read it as refuting that there is anything reputable leading to this rumour, not a lecture.


----------



## Runnsally

Farro said:


> I get that.
> 
> I think sometimes it seems like showing signs of optimism or hope is taboo these days.


Pro hope and pro mask!


----------



## Farro

I'm just gonna go play with my cat. Just watched Aristocats and I'm extra in love with him!

Masked of course. 

(Just because you wish masks would go away doesn't mean you are anti-mask)


----------



## New Mouse

LSUmiss said:


> I think Disney purposely leaked the vague mask rumor in hopes of getting more ppl to book in the summer.



Hey NCL did similar to get people to book cruises so it wouldnt be surprising


----------



## Mit88

DGsAtBLT said:


> People online were convinced Disney was never going to require masks, then never going to be able to enforce successfully, then never going to keep up the requirement beyond a few weeks, then going to drop the requirement when people weren’t rushing in, etc. Here we are nearly February 2021 with Disney having done an overall very good job and no real sign of masking going anywhere. When they go, it will not be based on popularity rather when Covid is no longer a major threat IMO (kind of like someone else said, quote this when I’m wrong and rub my nose in it haha), and while there are predications out there right now there’s nothing concrete enough that phone CMs are going to have any info to pass on.
> 
> My take, they’re not going anywhere anytime soon and making the indoor/outdoor or crowded area/not crowded distinction is not worth the hassle. I don’t think that’s pessimistic or optimistic. Masks are (or rather they should be) neutral and a tool that allows more normalcy than the absence of them would. I know that’s not how a lot of people view them, but it’s why I don’t think assuming they aren’t going away anytime soon is a pessimistic viewpoint to take. Doesn’t mean things aren’t or won’t get better.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I read it as refuting that there is anything reputable leading to this rumour, not a lecture.



April 2020 I was on the “Disney won’t require masks when they reopen” wagon. Granted that was days after NY made it mandatory to wear them and it wasn’t until around the reopening announcement that it felt to me that masks were here to stay for the long haul. While the mask issue is long resolved, and any argument at this point is a losing battle, I don’t think it’s really a “you were naive if you thought Disney was reopening without masks”. As I said, most states weren’t even mandating masks until late April, early May, so for most of the period of Disney being closed to when they announced their reopening, masks were really not required in many places.

I don’t believe there’s any merit to the rumor I posted, and I didn’t bring it up to get that debate rolling again just because RTeetz can’t Deletez anymore. 99 times out of 100, if you hear it from a phone rep, especially one named Sven, it’s going to be false. There’s always that 1 out of 100, which is better than the 0 out of 100 track record Disney bus drivers have, but still very unlikely. And as I stated, it was probably the person/people making the phone call that misunderstood what they were saying, and what the customer service rep meant was probably in the summer when (hopefully) vaccines are ready and available for everyone, the mask mandate will be updated again (as they already have this past week) that a proof of vaccine doesn’t mean you won’t have to wear a mask. Disney is going to have to continue to reiterate that over the course of the next few months, and probably until masks are gone altogether because as we saw with people still expecting fireworks on NYE even though Disney continued to state they weren’t happening, people still didn’t listen


----------



## Mit88

And while the input from Andy is always appreciated, it does come off as lectures and a little “this is what’s happening, no need to discuss this any further”. If we all had that same mindset, this place would be very boring. Not all of us have inside sources, so all we have is speculation and banter. Most of us are going to be wrong when we speculate on our own without inside information, but even when I’m wrong, I wake up the next morning without having regrets of having said something that turned out wrong. It’s not hurting anyone to have these conversations.


----------



## andyman8

SaintsManiac said:


> Honestly I took Andy’s post as more like an insider info thing than a lecture, but I know tone is difficult to read online.


Yeah, all I'm really trying to say is that if word had gone out to the large group of DRC CMs that even hinted at the prospect of potential changes to the mask policy, we would be seeing a lot more reports about it. And of course, that would require proactive and clear communication, something that DRC management isn't particularly known for. When Disney is getting ready to make a change (given all the logistics and people involved in that), I'm confident we'll all know.

But it just goes to how the same words can be read in different ways by different people so something for me to be more mindful of going forward.


----------



## andyman8

Mit88 said:


> And while the input from Andy is always appreciated, it does come off as lectures and a little “this is what’s happening, no need to discuss this any further”. If we all had that same mindset, this place would be very boring. Not all of us have inside sources, so all we have is speculation and banter. Most of us are going to be wrong when we speculate on our own without inside information, but even when I’m wrong, I wake up the next morning without having regrets of having said something that turned out wrong. It’s not hurting anyone to have these conversations.


Just for sincere clarification, I've never intended to direct or shut down conversation on here. I'll definitely admit that I've gotten frustrated at times when we rehash certain arguments over and over, and I apologize that I've let that frustration bleed into my posts. My opinion caries no more weight than anyone else's here. It's not my role to dictate conversation here, and frankly, I appreciate everyone's input and have learned a lot from reading these boards. The last ten months have been frustrating for everyone, and I absolutely want to be doing my part to keep this a nice respite from all of that.

When I end a post or thought with a phrase like "That's all I'm going to say," or "I'm not going to say anything more," it's not to tell other posters to stop talking about it. This is a discussion board after all. What I'm saying is that I've said my piece, take it for what it's worth, and I'm not going to get into some "post war" or prolonged back-and-forth over who's "right." It's my brief way of saying that if I don't respond to a QP, it's nothing personal or not meant as a sign of disrespect. I've said my opinion, and I'll absolutely listen to and respect yours but I'm not going to get into some big argument over it. This is especially true for certain particularly hot topics, which can get very heated quickly and I personally try not to go down that rabbit-hole often. Genuinely, it's not ill-intentioned.

I try my best to be a thoughtful poster. Going forward, I've absolutely made a note of your feedback, and I just ask that you also assume my sincere best intentions. My PMs are always open for any feedback, comments, or the like from anyone here.


----------



## Mit88

andyman8 said:


> Just for sincere clarification, I've never intended to direct or shut down conversation on here. I'll definitely admit that I've gotten frustrated at times when we rehash certain arguments over and over, and I apologize that I've let that frustration bleed into my posts. My opinion caries no more weight than anyone else's here. It's not my role to dictate conversation here, and frankly, I appreciate everyone's input and have learned a lot from reading these boards. The last ten months have been frustrating for everyone, and I absolutely want to be doing my part to keep this a nice respite from all of that.
> 
> When I end a post or thought with a phrase like "That's all I'm going to say," or "I'm not going to say anything more," it's not to tell other posters to stop talking about it. This is a discussion board after all. What I'm saying is that I've said my piece, take it for what it's worth, and I'm not going to get into some "post war" or prolonged back-and-forth over who's "right." It's my brief way of saying that if I don't respond to a QP, it's nothing personal or not meant as a sign of disrespect. I've said my opinion, and I'll absolutely listen to and respect yours but I'm not going to get into some big argument over it. This is especially true for certain particularly hot topics, which can get very heated quickly and I personally try not to go down that rabbit-hole often. Genuinely, it's not ill-intentioned.
> 
> I try my best to be a thoughtful poster. Going forward, I've absolutely made a note of your feedback, and I just ask that you also assume my sincere best intentions. My PMs are always open for any feedback, comments, or the like from anyone here.



I think for the most part, we all know your feedback and information is coming with well intentions. You’re one of the more reputable and intelligent posters here that knows far more than most of us when it comes to the goings on with a lot of the aspects within the company. All I was saying that sometimes, even if the rumors are far off base and have such a low possibility rate, it’s still fluid conversation. Sometimes, especially when it comes to the masks, it can definitely get off the rails quickly, and it’s been an exhausting conversation for most of the year that we’ve had them. I even said in my original post that I don’t even believe the rumor that I was posting and we’re looking at minimum another 10-12 months with masks in the parks and on property. But I thought, even with it being a long shot rumor it had more merit than a mask post saying “I’m done with masks, Disney needs to get rid of them by the summer”. And like I said in my post above, if it weren’t for a little dumb speculation the traffic on this page would be be cut significantly. In times like these, with all the negativity going on, it’s a safe haven for some to come in here and talk about a place we all love getting back to what we remember it being pre-March 2020, even if in the back of our minds we know it’s going to be much longer than we hope. My post wasn’t intended to come after you, I’m the last one hear that should be judging anyone for the way they come off as I rub a lot of people the wrong way here


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> I get that.
> 
> I think sometimes it seems like showing signs of optimism or hope is taboo these days.



I understand that.

While I am pretty firm in my opinion about masks being a reality at Disney for quite some time yet, I do think we will see positive changes at WDW get phased in before that change happens. Fireworks, parades, shows, some longer hours, etc. I’m not just a big ball of negativity 

And I could be wrong about all of it!


----------



## yulilin3

This is why I could never be a mod for this forum.  The going around in circles on the same subject is maddening to me, I know some of you seem to enjoy it and that's fine since the nature of this forum includes rumors.
I would like to remind everyone that, as far as I know, this particular forum, is moderator-less at the moment, so please keep it as close to what Ryan would've wanted as possible, until a new mod comes along and will create their own threshold and guidelines.
Happy Monday and February everyone


----------



## Farro

I think we all did keep it respectful and sorry this type of conversation is annoying to others. I find a lot of stuff maddening on here. 

So moving on...is Tron opening soon?


----------



## SaintsManiac

yulilin3 said:


> This is why I could never be a mod for this forum.  The going around in circles on the same subject is maddening to me, I know some of you seem to enjoy it and that's fine since the nature of this forum includes rumors.
> I would like to remind everyone that, as far as I know, this particular forum, is moderator-less at the moment, so please keep it as close to what Ryan would've wanted as possible, until a new mod comes along and will create their own threshold and guidelines.
> Happy Monday and February everyone




Ryan had the patience of a saint dealing with us. I might be making myself scarce again depending on how becomes the mod.


----------



## yulilin3

SaintsManiac said:


> Ryan had the patience of a saint dealing with us. I might be making myself scarce again depending on how becomes the mod.


this thread requires tons of patience because of the nature of it. Other threads are more concise in the goal which makes easier to moderate as in not straying to far from the original topic. Here I could come and say that Spectromagic is coming back and it could be discussed and dissected ad nauseam because it is a rumors board


----------



## yulilin3

Farro said:


> I think we all did keep it respectful and sorry this type of conversation is annoying to others. I find a lot of stuff maddening on here.
> 
> So moving on...is Tron opening soon?


you don't have to be sorry, you are in the right place for this. Since it's annoying to me I just don't partake in the discussion


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> This is why I could never be a mod for this forum.  The going around in circles on the same subject is maddening to me, I know some of you seem to enjoy it and that's fine since the nature of this forum includes rumors.
> I would like to remind everyone that, as far as I know, this particular forum, is moderator-less at the moment, so please keep it as close to what Ryan would've wanted as possible, until a new mod comes along and will create their own threshold and guidelines.
> Happy Monday and February everyone



Shoot, I don't even know how you deal with the main section of the board, and the Galaxy's Edge portion too. Same thing over and over again.


----------



## zumfelde

andyman8 said:


> And no, I don’t see mask rules changing any time soon. Any rumors to the contrary are likely just wishful thinking.
> 
> As it stands, if you have a WDW reservation on the books, you should be prepared to wear a mask in all public spaces, including outdoors. I’m not going anymore into this.


Disney should be able to make mask optional by this summer. The government says anyone that wants a vaccine will be able to get one by this summer. When that happens it it up to each person to take responsibility for their health and not rely on anyone else to wear a mask to protect them.


----------



## SaintsManiac

zumfelde said:


> Disney should be able to make mask optional by this summer. The government says anyone that wants a vaccine will be able to get one by this summer. When that happens it it up to each person to take responsibility for their health and not rely on anyone else to wear a mask to protect them.



And WDW specifically posted on their site that vaccinated people still have to wear them.


----------



## Sarahslay

zumfelde said:


> Disney should be able to make mask optional by this summer. The government says anyone that wants a vaccine will be able to get one by this summer. When that happens it it up to each person to take responsibility for their health and not rely on anyone else to wear a mask to protect them.


I look at it this way, and I say this to those I work with in hospitals "the vaccine just means you can breathe easier when surrounded by people making poor choices, it doesn't mean you can stop doing everything in your power to be safe for yourself and everyone else around you". It means I can go to WDW and not feel iffy when I get in to the bottleneck outside of Small World, or when the family behind me in line with their noses peaking out are getting a little too close for comfort.


----------



## Farro

Sarahslay said:


> I loook at it this way, and I say this to those I work with in hospitals "the vaccine just means you can breathe easier when surrounded by people making poor choices, it doesn't mean you can stop doing everything in your power to be safe for yourself and everyone else around you". It means I can go to WDW and not feel iffy when I get in to the bottleneck outside of Small World, or when the family behind me in line with their noses peaking out are getting a little too close for comfort.



Yes and most definitely right now when not a lot of people have been vaccinated!

I had my first dose (second dose Wednesday) and I don't freak out as much when people are standing on top of me in a store.  I mean, I still don't like, but for non covid-related reasons.


----------



## SaintsManiac

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/thre...ons-now-closed-on-weekdays-through-march-8th/
Starting today, three Magic Kingdom dining locations are now closed Monday-Thursday, only opening for larger crowds on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday:


Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant
The Lunching Pad
Westward Ho
While we’ve already covered the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant and Lunching Pad closures, Westward Ho is a new addition to the list.


----------



## osufeth24

Ugh. Was going to go to Disney Springs this morning to meet Ahsley, ended up having to make a doctor's appointment instead. Booo

Did see someone who is there thinks there's at least a hundred people. Said line wrapped around the marketplace all the way to basin


----------



## bookbabe626

jlwhitney said:


> Pretty much in this group. I’m in. Many FB groups for various places and theme parks and by far the Disney groups are the most pessimistic.



The Dis is a hotbed of optimism and positive energy compared to CruiseCritic lately...if you were to take most of the posts there at face value every cruise line is going out of business and there will never be cruising again.


----------



## jlwhitney

bookbabe626 said:


> The Dis is a hotbed of optimism and positive energy compared to CruiseCritic lately...if you were to take most of the posts there at face value every cruise line is going out of business and there will never be cruising again.



Wow! I have never been on Cruise critic...lol.


----------



## Pyotr

Things will get better as time passes. Maybe not tomorrow, next month. 6 months, or a year, but life will get back to normal and we will forget about this mess. 

I have a quick trip with my wife scheduled in May. I would love a few more signature restaurants open, specifically Flying Fish.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Just got caught up on the last few pages....

It feels like this summer in here 

Super excited for the extended Valentine's day hours though. I'll be there the 12th-17th and this is a lovely change from my trips last summer/fall!


----------



## rpb718

zumfelde said:


> Disney should be able to make mask optional by this summer. The government says anyone that wants a vaccine will be able to get one by this summer. When that happens it it up to each person to take responsibility for their health and not rely on anyone else to wear a mask to protect them.



I love these posts that really think 100+ million doses of vaccine as well as the number of people able to administer said doses will miraculously show up all at once when they open up the vaccine to everyone.  I expect by summer, everyone who want to get the vaccine will be able to try to get at least one appointment sometime during the later half of 2021.  Most should be able to get both appointments for their follow-up shot.


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris just announced two events for 2021 are cancelled already: Disneyland Paris Pride (Gay days, but then organized by Disney, 12 June) and Electroland (series of concerts after hours, 2-4 July)


----------



## rockpiece

I think DHS is only running one side of Tower right now. Up to an 80 minute posted wait and the most I saw all of last week was 50 and it’s a freaking Monday.


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> I love these posts that really think 100+ million doses of vaccine as well as the number of people able to administer said doses will miraculously show up all at once when they open up the vaccine to everyone.  I expect by summer, everyone who want to get the vaccine will be able to try to get at least one appointment sometime during the later half of 2021.  Most should be able to get both appointments for their follow-up shot.


We are already a third of the way there with the rate of vaccinations only increasing. We will hit 100+ million by April 1st even at the current rate.


----------



## Runnsally

xuxa777 said:


> We are already a third of the way there with the rate of vaccinations only increasing. We will hit 100+ million by April 1st even at the current rate.


I think we’re only about a tenth, but I appreciate the optimism.


----------



## jlwhitney

xuxa777 said:


> We are already a third of the way there with the rate of vaccinations only increasing. We will hit 100+ million by April 1st even at the current rate.



I agree each week we are getting more and more efficient with the vaccines. I think we will end up with by summer more slots available then people that want them unless they start getting people convinced they should get it with solid goals of restrictions easing and such.


----------



## Brianstl

xuxa777 said:


> We are already a third of the way there with the rate of vaccinations only increasing. We will hit 100+ million by April 1st even at the current rate.


We are at 30+ million doses administered not at 30+million vaccinated.  The dose count includes those administered as the second shot of the vaccine,  we are around 25 million people that have received at least one dose and 5.6 million that have been completely vaccinated.


----------



## xuxa777

Runnsally said:


> I think we’re only about a tenth, but I appreciate the optimism.



OP was discussing doses
The U.S. has administered 31.8 million doses, over 30% of the 100 million. Not optimistic, more realistic.

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/covid-vaccine-tracker-global-distribution/


----------



## TwoMisfits

xuxa777 said:


> OP was discussing doses
> The U.S. has administered 31.8 million doses, over 30% of the 100 million. Not optimistic, more realistic.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/covid-vaccine-tracker-global-distribution/



The only problem is that you need 200M doses with the current vaccines to inoculate 100M people...and the J&J vaccine put out bad news today that they will NOT have nearly as many doses as they thought for spring, so we're stuck in a mostly 2 doses paradigm for awhile...slowing things down some...

That said, spring and sun will help spread and severity (outdoors always being better than indoors and strong spring sun buffing folks immune system and burning virus out of the air) before folks might go for summer AC, so we could still do okay...


----------



## Runnsally

TwoMisfits said:


> The only problem is that you need 200M doses with the current vaccines to inoculate 100M people...and the J&J vaccine put out bad news today that they will NOT have nearly as many doses as they thought for spring, so we're stuck in a mostly 2 doses paradigm for awhile...slowing things down some...
> 
> That said, spring and sun will help spread and severity (outdoors always being better than indoors and strong spring sun buffing folks immune system and burning virus out of the air) before folks might go for summer AC, so we could still do okay...


you had me until the buffing part


----------



## xuxa777

TwoMisfits said:


> The only problem is that you need 200M doses with the current vaccines to inoculate 100M people...and the J&J vaccine put out bad news today that they will NOT have nearly as many doses as they thought for spring, so we're stuck in a mostly 2 doses paradigm for awhile...slowing things down some...
> 
> That said, spring and sun will help spread and severity (outdoors always being better than indoors and strong spring sun buffing folks immune system and burning virus out of the air) before folks might go for summer AC, so we could still do okay...


Sure, but that is not what OP was saying. Regardless the US will most likely hit 100M fully vaccinated two doses by April if not sooner. About 500,000 doses average per day were administered around two weeks ago, we have doubled that rate as of today and will double that in a few weeks.  The biggest hold up will be people wanting to get vaccinated at that point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

xuxa777 said:


> Sure, but that is not what OP was saying. Regardless the US will most likely hit 100M fully vaccinated two doses by April if not sooner. About 500,000 doses average per day were administered around two weeks ago, we have doubled that rate as of today and will double that in a few weeks.  The biggest hold up will be people wanting to get vaccinated at that point.



Maybe depend where one lives but I am definitely not as positive - we have only been able to dose about 1/3rd of the people in my county that are eligible for phase 1 and no idea when more dosage is coming. Maybe things will change but from what I have seen of the rollout it makes me more pessimistic about timing of getting enough people vaccinated


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe depend where one lives but I am definitely not as positive - we have only been able to dose about 1/3rd of the people in my county that are eligible for phase 1 and no idea when more dosage is coming. Maybe things will change but from what I have seen of the rollout it makes me more pessimistic about timing of getting enough people vaccinated



I think come spring we will be in a much better position as far as getting the vaccine out. Do I think enough for easing restrictions in summer? Unfortunately no, but I do think we are still on track for fall getting some normalcy! (everywhere, not just Disney)

As everyone keeps saying, we just need to be patient. (says the girl who keeps looking out the window in Chicago and yelling about where is the snow plow!!!  )


----------



## mom2rtk

TheMaxRebo said:


> Maybe depend where one lives but I am definitely not as positive - we have only been able to dose about 1/3rd of the people in my county that are eligible for phase 1 and no idea when more dosage is coming. Maybe things will change but from what I have seen of the rollout it makes me more pessimistic about timing of getting enough people vaccinated


Same here. My 87 and 80 year old parents still haven't even had an opportunity to sign up for an appointment. Through today, our county has only been doing onsite health care workers, first responders, long term care etc. We haven't moved to any general public yet. Neither the very old nor the very sick. So we haven't really even started. No idea how long it's going to take once it does get going.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Runnsally said:


> you had me until the buffing part



Oh c'mon, Vitamin D plays a big role in your immune system - the sun is the best place to get it, and if this year goes like last year, everyone will be out getting it at outdoor dining and parks...til its too hot, and they rehide in AC...https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3166406/


----------



## helloconnie

xuxa777 said:


> OP was discussing doses
> The U.S. has administered 31.8 million doses, over 30% of the 100 million. Not optimistic, more realistic.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/covid-vaccine-tracker-global-distribution/



I am tracking this myself.  As of Saturday, January 23, we had administered approximately 20,500,000 doses.
As of yesterday, that number has increased to 31,123,299.  That is a HUGE jump in one week and averages OVER 1.5 million per day.  Seems to me the new administration is already making a difference with their COVID vaccination plan.  And don't forget, 38 states are now using the National Guard to help administer the shots.

The math makes it very possible for the 60% of Americans who said they will get vaccinated to have their first shots by the end of April.  (as long as the supply chain from Pfizer and Moderna hold)

Adults of 18 in US = 209,128,094
60% who said they would get vaccinated = 125,476,856
Doses administered as of 1/31 = 31,123,299 (with 49,933,250 being distributed)
If vaccinations happen at goal rate of 1,500,000 per day (150,0000,000 in first 100 days) = approximately 92,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30
If vaccinations happen at rate of 2 million per day = approximately 114,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30

These are all without the J&J vaccine.  J&J is behind in production.  They pledged 12 million doses by the end of February and up to 100 million by the end of June, in their contract.  Now they are saying they will deliver 60 million by the end of April.

So by the end of May, you could have 152 million - 174 million adults vaccinated. 

The 174 million is 83% of all adult Americans but the big question is what about the 39-40% that have said they would not get the vaccine?  You can't force them to get it but I would think that there will be a big Public Service Campaign to convince them to get the shot.  I am betting that in the end, about 33% of adults will refuse the vaccine.  That would mean 67% would get it.  That number would be approximately 140,116,000 people.  So if J&J delivers at least 30 million vaccines by the beginning of April, we will get the 67% vaccinated by the end of April.

If I was Disney, I would be making plans to return to somewhat normal operations by mid-May, but would not announce anything until the beginning of April sometime when we should know it these numbers will become reality.


----------



## TwoMisfits

helloconnie said:


> I am tracking this myself.  As of Saturday, January 23, we had administered approximately 20,500,000 doses.
> As of yesterday, that number has increased to 31,123,299.  That is a HUGE jump in one week and averages OVER 1.5 million per day.  Seems to me the new administration is already making a difference with their COVID vaccination plan.  And don't forget, 38 states are now using the National Guard to help administer the shots.
> 
> The math makes it very possible for the 60% of Americans who said they will get vaccinated to have their first shots by the end of April.  (as long as the supply chain from Pfizer and Moderna hold)
> 
> Adults of 18 in US = 209,128,094
> 60% who said they would get vaccinated = 125,476,856
> Doses administered as of 1/31 = 31,123,299 (with 49,933,250 being distributed)
> If vaccinations happen at goal rate of 1,500,000 per day (150,0000,000 in first 100 days) = approximately 92,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30
> If vaccinations happen at rate of 2 million per day = approximately 114,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30
> 
> These are all without the J&J vaccine.  J&J is behind in production.  They pledged 12 million doses by the end of February and up to 100 million by the end of June, in their contract.  Now they are saying they will deliver 60 million by the end of April.
> 
> So by the end of May, you could have 152 million - 174 million adults vaccinated.
> 
> The 174 million is 83% of all adult Americans but the big question is what about the 39-40% that have said they would not get the vaccine?  You can't force them to get it but I would think that there will be a big Public Service Campaign to convince them to get the shot.  I am betting that in the end, about 33% of adults will refuse the vaccine.  That would mean 67% would get it.  That number would be approximately 140,116,000 people.  So if J&J delivers at least 30 million vaccines by the beginning of April, we will get the 67% vaccinated by the end of April.
> 
> If I was Disney, I would be making plans to return to somewhat normal operations by mid-May, but would not announce anything until the beginning of April sometime when we should know it these numbers will become reality.



Some of that was states getting their admin in gear...VA had an amazing week, and it wasn't b/c they gave more doses than the last weeks, but that they finally recorded those doses when hiccups were found...

Not sure if that also plagued other states, but you may not see growth in numbers for Feb that you saw in Jan...especially since no new vaccine supply is really coming online with the J&J news...

PS - I've said elsewhere I see July as the goal month for normalcy - an Independence Day of sorts...so I'm not that unoptimistic, just cognizant of some of the hiccups that will likely plague rollouts (heck, even snow in the NE is gonna play a role this week)...


----------



## mattpeto

I've been the optimistic one, but the variants and their possible resistance to the vaccines have me very concerned right now.  It goes way beyond my hopeful Disney trip in December.  If the pandemic is still around (and we have to wear masks and it still feels like a partial Disney experience) the trip will get bumped.

Best case scenario: the vaccine distribution ramps up and the pandemic basically comes to an end in the summer time or fall time.

Worst case scenario:  The variants pose too resistant to the vaccines and even worse, can cause reinfection.  This would mean we are years away from normalcy.

Often cases, most of what you think is probably down the middle somewhere.  For me it's about being honest with myself, I just know all scenarios could end up happening.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> I've been the optimistic one, but the variants and their possible resistance to the vaccines have me very concerned right now.  It goes way beyond my hopeful Disney trip in December.  If the pandemic is still around (and we have to wear masks and it still fees like a partial Disney experience) the trip will get bumped.
> 
> Best case scenario: the vaccine distribution ramps up and the pandemic basically comes to an end in the summer time or fall time.
> 
> Worst case scenario:  The variants pose too resistant to the vaccines and even worse, can cause reinfection.  This would mean we are years away from normalcy.
> 
> Often cases, most of what you think is probably down the middle somewhere.  For me it's about being honest with myself, I just know all scenarios could end up happening.



All testing/reporting thus far is going against your worst case variant theory. And boosters are already being worked on.

Worst case is people may have to get a  (booster) shot every year to protect against new variants - to which I say - big deal.


----------



## skeeter31

This thread really misses Rteetz deleetz. And oh how I wish there were some actual cruise or theme park related news.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Hey guys, this isn’t the vaccine thread, remember?


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> This thread really misses Rteetz deleetz. And oh how I wish there were some actual cruise or theme park related news.



JINX


----------



## Farro

skeeter31 said:


> This thread really misses Rteetz deleetz. And oh how I wish there were some actual cruise or theme park related news.





SaintsManiac said:


> Hey guys, this isn’t the vaccine thread, remember?



What shall we discuss?


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

skeeter31 said:


> This thread really misses Rteetz deleetz. And oh how I wish there were some actual cruise or theme park related news.



Rteetz Deleetz would be having a June/July level field day with all of this right now!


----------



## Farro

Bunch of tattletales!


----------



## rpb718

SaintsManiac said:


> Hey guys, this isn’t the vaccine thread, remember?



We know - but if I don't have at least one post deleted this week I'll go into withdrawal.


----------



## helloconnie

TwoMisfits said:


> Some of that was states getting their admin in gear...VA had an amazing week, and it wasn't b/c they gave more doses than the last weeks, but that they finally recorded those doses when hiccups were found...
> 
> Not sure if that also plagued other states, but you may not see growth in numbers for Feb that you saw in Jan...especially since no new vaccine supply is really coming online with the J&J news...
> 
> PS - I've said elsewhere I see July as the goal month for normalcy - an Independence Day of sorts...so I'm not that unoptimistic, just cognizant of some of the hiccups that will likely plague rollouts (heck, even snow in the NE is gonna play a role this week)...



I think all the states were slow in getting their own plans organized and implemented.  Some states are doing better than others.  There are a couple of websites tracking by state.  I think that once the states get their own bumps ironed out, the rate should increase and stabilize.  

Really, the weakest link is the manufacturers.  Both Pfizer and Moderna have had supply chain issues and are behind in shipments.  They both promised 100 million doses each by the end of March.  They would each need to deliver 7.5 million doses a week now to meet that commitment.  Right now they are each delivering about 4.3 million doses a week.  Hopefully, now that the Defensive Production Act has been invoked, the supply chain will catch up.


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> All testing/reporting thus far is going against your worst case variant theory. And boosters are already being worked on.
> 
> Worst case is people may have to get a  (booster) shot every year to protect against new variants - to which I say - big deal.



Well the variants are definitely more resistant to the vaccines.  J&J trial did better in the US then it did in South Africa.

But yep, if it's annual booster shot - that would be good too.  

Covid-19 is more of a dangerous version of the common cold, which has been impossible to produce a vaccine.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Farro said:


> What shall we discuss?



Florida residents can receive a discount of 25% on food and beverages at Paddlefish and Terralina Crafted Italian at Disney Springs in Walt Disney World.

Big Discount for FL Residents at Two Disney Springs Restaurants (wdwinfo.com)


(that's all I got)


----------



## mattpeto

All fairness, we probably always needed a dedicated coronavirus thread in this area of the forum.  

A place to yell each other about masks, politics (okay maybe not) and how these things directly impact WDW.


----------



## skeeter31

mattpeto said:


> All fairness, we probably always needed a dedicated coronavirus thread in this area of the forum.
> 
> A place to yell each other about masks, politics (okay maybe not) and how these things directly impact WDW.


There’s the barren wastelands of the Community forum for that. Some interesting threads there.


----------



## Farro

mattpeto said:


> Well the variants are definitely more resistant to the vaccines.  J&J trial did better in the US then it did in South Africa.
> 
> But yep, if it's annual booster shot - that would be good too.
> 
> Covid-19 is more of a dangerous version of the common cold, which has been impossible to produce a vaccine.





mattpeto said:


> All fairness, we probably always needed a dedicated coronavirus thread in this area of the forum.
> 
> A place to yell each other about masks, politics (okay maybe not) and how these things directly impact WDW.



So we don't become the least liked members of this board (if not already  ) - this is a good, informative thread with a LOT of information and it discusses exactly what you are concerned about. (just click, it's a link the community board - it's a good thread)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...distribution-as-soon-as-late-october.3812104/


----------



## mattpeto

Farro said:


> So we don't become the least liked members of this board (if not already  ) - this is a good, informative thread with a LOT of information and it discusses exactly what you are concerned about. (just click, it's a link the community board - it's a good thread)
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...distribution-as-soon-as-late-october.3812104/



Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mattpeto said:


> All fairness, we probably always needed a dedicated coronavirus thread in this area of the forum.
> 
> A place to yell each other about masks, politics (okay maybe not) and how these things directly impact WDW.



it's tough as, at least I think, the focus of this thread is to be about how the parks are operating once reopening and how things develop with vaccines and regulations and stastics, etc. impact how the parks *might* be - and that inmpact planning future trips (or moving them, or how they might be, etc.)

so hard to not talk about it at all, but obviously easy to talk in circles too


----------



## zumfelde

rpb718 said:


> I love these posts that really think 100+ million doses of vaccine as well as the number of people able to administer said doses will miraculously show up all at once when they open up the vaccine to everyone.  I expect by summer, everyone who want to get the vaccine will be able to try to get at least one appointment sometime during the later half of 2021.  Most should be able to get both appointments for their follow-up shot.


Don't forget the 25+ million people that are immune because they have had covid. I had it 8 months ago and still have tested positive for anybodies.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Ok- Strickly tongue and cheeck.  The next moderator of this forum needs to delete every post that has the word mask in it. Open a new forum with the heading of Everything Masks.  That way I will know not to go on that thread because it only frustrates me and I can come on this thread without getting frustrated with mask comments--LOL.


----------



## AvidDisReader

helloconnie said:


> I am tracking this myself.  As of Saturday, January 23, we had administered approximately 20,500,000 doses.
> As of yesterday, that number has increased to 31,123,299.  That is a HUGE jump in one week and averages OVER 1.5 million per day.  Seems to me the new administration is already making a difference with their COVID vaccination plan.  And don't forget, 38 states are now using the National Guard to help administer the shots.
> 
> The math makes it very possible for the 60% of Americans who said they will get vaccinated to have their first shots by the end of April.  (as long as the supply chain from Pfizer and Moderna hold)
> 
> Adults of 18 in US = 209,128,094
> 60% who said they would get vaccinated = 125,476,856
> Doses administered as of 1/31 = 31,123,299 (with 49,933,250 being distributed)
> If vaccinations happen at goal rate of 1,500,000 per day (150,0000,000 in first 100 days) = approximately 92,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30
> If vaccinations happen at rate of 2 million per day = approximately 114,000,000 vaccinated with 2 shots by April 30
> 
> These are all without the J&J vaccine.  J&J is behind in production.  They pledged 12 million doses by the end of February and up to 100 million by the end of June, in their contract.  Now they are saying they will deliver 60 million by the end of April.
> 
> So by the end of May, you could have 152 million - 174 million adults vaccinated.
> 
> The 174 million is 83% of all adult Americans but the big question is what about the 39-40% that have said they would not get the vaccine?  You can't force them to get it but I would think that there will be a big Public Service Campaign to convince them to get the shot.  I am betting that in the end, about 33% of adults will refuse the vaccine.  That would mean 67% would get it.  That number would be approximately 140,116,000 people.  So if J&J delivers at least 30 million vaccines by the beginning of April, we will get the 67% vaccinated by the end of April.
> 
> If I was Disney, I would be making plans to return to somewhat normal operations by mid-May, but would not announce anything until the beginning of April sometime when we should know it these numbers will become reality.


Great analysis, the problem is math seems to be more scary than Covid.  I am a mortgage underwriter by trade an have been trained to always trust the math.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Blue Man Group ending their show at Universal Orlando


----------



## Farro

AvidDisReader said:


> Ok- Strickly tongue and cheeck.  The next moderator of this forum needs to delete every post that has the word mask in it. Open a new forum with the heading of Everything Masks.  That way I will know not to go on that thread because it only frustrates me and I can come on this thread without getting frustrated with mask comments--LOL.



I don't think posts need to be deleted unless there are personal attacks, but that's just me. 

We are all adults here. Some days the thread goes on a tangent - be it masks, vaccines, whatever - but it still has to do with Disney because ultimately we are trying to guess when it goes back to normal.

Should it be all day, every day? Of course not. But when it's days/weeks without any real news or rumors, I think it's fine to have these discussion.

The age old "scroll past if you don't like" and all that jazz.


----------



## Farro

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blue Man Group ending their show at Universal Orlando
> 
> View attachment 553694



Blue Man Group - holy 1990's!


----------



## rpb718

zumfelde said:


> Don't forget the 25+ million people that are immune because they have had covid. I had it 8 months ago and still have tested positive for anybodies.



Doesn't make any difference whether you've had COVID or not - folks still need to get the vaccine.


----------



## TwoMisfits

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blue Man Group ending their show at Universal Orlando
> 
> View attachment 553694



Bummer, I took my kids to this show on our last trip, and we all loved it...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

TwoMisfits said:


> Bummer, I took my kids to this show on our last trip, and we all loved it...



I never went to the one in Orlando but went to the NYC one a few times ... was definitely fun and enjoyable and something different


----------



## rpb718

TheMaxRebo said:


> I never went to the one in Orlando but went to the NYC one a few times ... was definitely fun and enjoyable and something different



Yeah I've gone maybe 3 different times, but not the one in Orlando.  Each time was completely different.


----------



## marcar12

As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


I'll be there that week as well. I assumed it'll be busy, usually is. 
Hopefully they'll update the hours sooner than later.


----------



## mattpeto

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).



With the plexiglass everywhere helping ride capacity, it probably won't be a big deal to your wait times.


----------



## osufeth24

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).



to be fair, it's not too often HS isn't booked up


----------



## osufeth24

speaking of, on Feb 8 (my bday btw woo), MK is filled up for AP.  Guessing lots of locals are thinking they'll be some sort of Superbowl parade


----------



## Runnsally

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


Not surprising...that day typically attracts a lot of emperors celebrating another year on the throne. Think Pop Warner in togas...


----------



## osufeth24

Reading some comments. Apparently this morning was a bit of disaster with the release of the plushes and with Ashley being there. They had some for sale at world of Disney (apparently you had to buy it before you could get in line for the signing) and people were on top of each other trying to get them. Someone said a manager had to come out and threaten to take them away if people didn't start social distancing


----------



## TheMaxRebo

osufeth24 said:


> Reading some comments. Apparently this morning was a bit of disaster with the release of the plushes and with Ashley being there. They had some for sale at world of Disney and people were on top of each other trying to get them. Someone said a manager had to come out and threaten to take them away if people didn't start social distancing



"If you don't stop this fighting I will turn this store right around and no ice cream for anyone!!!!!"


----------



## skeeter31

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


Yeah that week is Spring break for schools here in the Tampa area. So the business should really start in 2 weeks with the Northeast spring break week and then just carry through the spring really.


----------



## scrappinginontario

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


Old habits die hard.  I was going to say, 'This is March Break in Canada' for a large group of people but oops...
1) we can't leave the country
2) they're considering cancelling the kid's March Break this year, at least in Ontario.  Can't really understand why as our schools have been open every day (in person and then virtual) since early Sep.  Have no idea why they would consider cancelling March Break.  The kids NEED that break!!!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

TheMaxRebo said:


> I never went to the one in Orlando but went to the NYC one a few times ... was definitely fun and enjoyable and something different


I went several times when it was in SoHo NYC before they blew up, had a friend that was Stage Manager.  think the theater only held couple hundred folks back then


----------



## AvidDisReader

Farro said:


> I don't think posts need to be deleted unless there are personal attacks, but that's just me.
> 
> We are all adults here. Some days the thread goes on a tangent - be it masks, vaccines, whatever - but it still has to do with Disney because ultimately we are trying to guess when it goes back to normal.
> 
> Should it be all day, every day? Of course not. But when it's days/weeks without any real news or rumors, I think it's fine to have these discussion.
> 
> The age old "scroll past if you don't like" and all that jazz.


Please read the post--I said strictly tongue in cheek.   Like you have said , this forum is for everyone's opinion/insites.


----------



## xuxa777

marcar12 said:


> As of today, March has its first yellow date on the reservation calendar. Hollywood Studios is all booked up for Tuesday, March 16. This might not be riveting news to most, but as someone with a March vacation planned, this is a big deal... and I'm not thrilled about it, lol. I'm surprised it happened on a weekday first. Looks like Spring Break season might be packed to capacity (like Christmas and New Years were).


 Been watching air fare to Orlando for that week and judging from that it is going to be busy, flights are even sold out and more added.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chris Ehlers said:


> I went several times when it was in SoHo NYC before they blew up, had a friend that was Stage Manager.  think the theater only held couple hundred folks back then


Oh, yeah, it was tiny!


----------



## Farro

hello? anybody home?

Um, Gideon's has new spicy cookies for February! (news, right?)

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ehouse-new-spicy-cookies-are-in-disney-world/


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> hello? anybody home?
> 
> Um, Gideon's has new spicy cookies for February! (news, right?)
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ehouse-new-spicy-cookies-are-in-disney-world/


This is something my husband would really enjoy (he puts ghostpepper salt on everything), but sadly won't be come with me on my February trip, his loss I suppose. Now if I could just get enough courage to visit DS I'd be in business myself.


----------



## GrantDB

I'm really excited to try Gideons, the only time I managed to get to DS early on last vacation, Polite Pig had already sold out of their little allocation they used to get.

The standard Choc Chip calls my name but I just don't understand why they put salt on it, I wonder if they do an option with no salt, or if it's easy to blow/pick off etc, as it does look like sea salt.


----------



## Sarahslay

GrantDB said:


> I'm really excited to try Gideons, the only time I managed to get to DS early on last vacation, Polite Pig had already sold out of their little allocation they used to get.
> 
> The standard Choc Chip calls my name but I just don't understand why they put salt on it, I wonder if they do an option with no salt, or if it's easy to blow/pick off etc, as it does look like sea salt.


I love the salt, but I also enjoy that salty/sweet combo. I've only had the pleasure of getting a cookie once at Polite Pig, and I really want to go try it, but I'm still not up for DS crowds so I'll probably wait until things are more normal (or I get the vaccine, either one). I know they probably aren't going anywhere so I don't mind holding off, anxious to try some other varieties too.


----------



## osufeth24

Sarahslay said:


> I love the salt, but I also enjoy that salty/sweet combo. I've only had the pleasure of getting a cookie once at Polite Pig, and I really want to go try it, but I'm still not up for DS crowds so I'll probably wait until things are more normal (or I get the vaccine, either one). I know they probably aren't going anywhere so I don't mind holding off, anxious to try some other varieties too.


 Weekday mornings ds is empty. Outside of weekends you're really overestimating the crowds


----------



## Sarahslay

osufeth24 said:


> Weekday mornings ds is empty. Outside of weekends you're really overestimating the crowds


I won’t be there on weekdays, my next two trips are Friday-Sunday and I don’t have DS built in to our first day plans. Next weekday I’ll be there will be in June.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> Blue Man Group ending their show at Universal Orlando



That's a pretty big theater, in a prime location, that will become "free". Clearly, I have no clue what they can shoehorn in there in the future, but I don't see it collecting cobwebs.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> That's a pretty big theater, in a prime location, that will become "free". Clearly, I have no clue what they can shoehorn in there in the future, but I don't see it collecting cobwebs.



I see a lot of chatter/speculation among the Universal fans about what to do with the space.  Most of what I see is hoping for a new ride vs a new show - which I guess is possible given the location


----------



## Tiki Birdland

hertamaniac said:


> That's a pretty big theater, in a prime location, that will become "free". Clearly, I have no clue what they can shoehorn in there in the future, but I don't see it collecting cobwebs.


I have an idea... The could host Nickelodeon shows there. Maybe make some original game shows. I'm sure it would go over BIG


----------



## hertamaniac

*Cruise News:*

I posted on another forum, but NCL appears to be repatriating employees back to their homes over the next month or so. Here is the apparent audio from a Captain who informs the crew. I don't have confidence that NCL will be cruising stateside until July/August at the very earliest.


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> I see a lot of chatter/speculation among the Universal fans about what to do with the space.  Most of what I see is hoping for a new ride vs a new show - which I guess is possible given the location



When I Google Map the building, it is somewhat similar to Jimmy Fallon or Minions in footprint. I also seem to recall that you don't need to be inside UO to go to BMG (there is a pathway from CityWalk).

I personally wouldn't want to see another projection based attraction at UO.


----------



## Tandy

hertamaniac said:


> That's a pretty big theater, in a prime location, that will become "free". Clearly, I have no clue what they can shoehorn in there in the future, but I don't see it collecting cobwebs.


They should make it into a nickelodeon studios or something like that

EDIT: Darn didnt see someone said that earlier.. good on you Tiki Birdland


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hertamaniac said:


> When I Google Map the building, it is somewhat similar to Jimmy Fallon or Minions in footprint. I also seem to recall that you don't need to be inside UO to go to BMG (there is a pathway from CityWalk).
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to see another projection based attraction at UO.



The idea I see the most is something like Secret Life of Pets - so more of a classic dark ride/all ages, not a screen based one

And yes, there is that path, but the location would let them cut off that path and fully absorb the theater into being fully part of the park


----------



## yulilin3

I would love Beetlejuice review to come back or a year round bill and Ted


----------



## osufeth24

yulilin3 said:


> I would love Beetlejuice review to come back or a year round bill and Ted



I miss both of those shows so much


----------



## Jrb1979

There is enough shows at Universal. They need more rides. Why not make another indoor coaster? Not all attractions need to family friendly


----------



## hertamaniac

TheMaxRebo said:


> The idea I see the most is something like Secret Life of Pets - so more of a classic dark ride/all ages, not a screen based one
> 
> And yes, there is that path, but the location would let them cut off that path and fully absorb the theater into being fully part of the park



Though I had never seen it, UO did have the Ghostbuster show and maybe it could be reimagined with the new Afterlife movie coming.  I think there was also a Ghostbuster house/maze at HHN which could further tie into the series.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Jrb1979 said:


> There is enough shows at Universal. They need more rides. Why not make another indoor coaster? Not all attractions need to family friendly



Guess it depends what audience they want to go for - I know the low number of attractions for young kids is a big reason we haven't gone there yet (and I hear similar comments from other families) so if they want more families then more family friendly attractions make sense

if they want more adults/teens/etc then an indoor coaster or similar makes sense


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> There is enough shows at Universal. They need more rides. Why not make another indoor coaster? Not all attractions need to family friendly



I haven't been in a long time, but I don't remember Universal having that many kids attractions. Do you consider anything not a coaster a kid/family friendly attraction?

IOA certainly has more coaster/thrill rides than anything else and it's getting another one this year, right?

The commercials show families, so it would be weird not to have rides families can ride together!


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> I haven't been in a long time, but I don't remember Universal having that many kids attractions. Do you consider anything not a coaster a kid/family friendly attraction?
> 
> IOA certainly has more coaster/thrill rides than anything else and it's getting another one this year, right?
> 
> The commercials show families, so it would be weird not to have rides families can ride together!


They do have lots of rides families can ride together. Spiderman, Transformers, Minions Men in Black. 


Dr. Dooms freefall isn't a family friendly ride and it's not a coaster. All I was trying to say is not every new attraction at Disney or Universal has to one that littles can ride. This is coming from some one who has a 1 year old little.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Jrb1979 said:


> They do have lots of rides families can ride together. Spiderman, Transformers, Minions Men in Black.
> 
> 
> Dr. Dooms freefall isn't a family friendly ride and it's not a coaster. All I was trying to say is not every new attraction at Disney or Universal has to one that littles can ride. This is coming from some one who has a 1 year old little.




You will feel differently when you have to pay for a ticket for a child that won't ride coasters.


----------



## Brianstl

TheMaxRebo said:


> The idea I see the most is something like Secret Life of Pets - so more of a classic dark ride/all ages, not a screen based one
> 
> And yes, there is that path, but the location would let them cut off that path and fully absorb the theater into being fully part of the park


I don't know if they would want to give up a 1,000 seat theater that they can generate additional revenue from to the parks.  I expect them to try everything they can to keep that property a revenue generator from City Walk.


----------



## skeeter31

SaintsManiac said:


> You will feel differently when you have to pay for a ticket for a child that won't ride coasters.


Not to mention that with the exception of Minions, none of the rides listed are really family friendly to the age that would appreciated a Secret Lives of Pets ride. Heck, I don’t even like the Spider-Man, Transformers, or MIB rides.


----------



## SaintsManiac

skeeter31 said:


> Not to mention that with the exception of Minions, none of the rides listed are really family friendly to the age that would appreciated a Secret Lives of Pets ride. Heck, I don’t even like the Spider-Man, Transformers, or MIB rides.



Yep the first time we went my daughter was 7 and we thought Spider-Man would be ok. WRONG. She cried the entire time. She was ok on it last time at age 9. She didn’t start willingly riding thrill rides until age 8. And she still wouldn’t do Forbidden Journey last time even with a special backstage look by a TM there. She rode Hagrid’s and Gringott’s though.


----------



## Farro

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356603283381518337


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> They do have lots of rides families can ride together. Spiderman, Transformers, Minions Men in Black.



Um, you need to be 40” to ride all these rides (MIB may be shorter but I’m pretty sure there is still a height requirement.) Not exactly for the whole family.


----------



## Just654

It looks we are back. Thank you to the DIS Staff to listening to us and reopening the thread


----------



## osufeth24

Lol so dumb


----------



## Mit88

Anyone know if I still have to wear a mask at Disney? I don’t like the way they feel on my ears


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t know why I need to wear a mask to post on here.


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> Anyone know if I still have to wear a mask at Disney? I don’t like the way they feel on my ears



Yes but they shouldn't be required.  I don't know why they still are doing this.  Should have been gone months ago.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Mit88 said:


> Anyone know if I still have to wear a mask at Disney? I don’t like the way they feel on my ears



You do but you can poke your nose and mouth out if you need a break.


----------



## Mit88

How am I supposed to lick the honey wall with a mask on? I guess I could just cut a tongue hole in the mask. But that’s a lot of work


----------



## Krandor

Mit88 said:


> How am I supposed to lick the honey wall with a mask on? I guess I could just cut a tongue hole in the mask. But that’s a lot of work



Claim you have a medical condition and can't wear a mask.


----------



## SaintsManiac

If the vaccine is 84% effective can I wear a mask 22% of the time?


----------



## rpb718

Some of what this thread is all about is in something I wrote in the New Year.

"Part-time informative, part-time sounding board, part-time therapy session, and almost always entertaining.  In a way we all commiserate here and celebrate what good we can from the current state of affairs."

But in reality it's more than the above. It's somehow become an atypical dysfunctional family, in almost all the ways a family can be realized (and dysfunctional).  Good and bad.  Funny and sad.  Happy and mad. 

During COVID it has been a great stress reliever.  Most of us are still in their homes, all over the world, waiting for the days when the pandemic subsides and we can normally get on with our lives and our visits to WDW.  For some, the locking of this thread left a hole.

At the moment, folks here are sad, mad and bad.  That will pass.  Many will return, many will not.  Those that are more comfortable here will continue to post.  

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mit88

Let’s get back on topic, guys.

I love masks. I even made myself a purposeful one. Many cool features.


----------



## rpb718

Mit88 said:


> Let’s get back on topic, guys.
> 
> I love masks. I even made myself a purposeful one. Many cool features. View attachment 554047



Like a poor man's Baymax costume.  2% milk?  Love the way it coordinates with the Pepsi can.


----------



## CastAStone

SaintsManiac said:


> If the vaccine is 84% effective can I wear a mask 22% of the time?


No that’s only how it works on United flights.


----------



## teach22180

Oh my gosh guys. If only Ryan could see you now! I add my thanks to the webmasters for bringing back my friends.


----------



## MrsBooch

SaintsManiac said:


> If the vaccine is 84% effective can I wear a mask 22% of the time?






Also - glad to be back up and running.  that was.....some move.


----------



## runjulesrun

So I was gone for a long weekend and haven't read the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread. Was there actually any rumor news that I need to catch up on?


----------



## hereforthechurros

SaintsManiac said:


> If the vaccine is 84% effective can I wear a mask 22% of the time?


Math checks out.


----------



## rpb718

runjulesrun said:


> So I was gone for a long weekend and haven't read the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread. Was there actually any rumor news that I need to catch up on?



Not really - no.


----------



## Krandor

runjulesrun said:


> So I was gone for a long weekend and haven't read the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread. Was there actually any rumor news that I need to catch up on?



Yes. Go to the everything fastpass forum for the fastpass news, the transportation forum for the MDE news, the TPAS forum for the AP news, DLR forum for DL AP news, the DDP forum for the dining plan news.... I know I'm forgetting a few. 

Rumors and news are out there but in multiple different places.


----------



## LSUmiss

So is universal doing their express pass still or is it suspended too like fp+.


----------



## mshanson3121

Glad to see we're back in business! Admins, please keep it open!!!!


----------



## mshanson3121

rpb718 said:


> Some of what this thread is all about is in something I wrote in the New Year.
> 
> "Part-time informative, part-time sounding board, part-time therapy session, and almost always entertaining.  In a way we all commiserate here and celebrate what good we can from the current state of affairs."
> 
> But in reality it's more than the above. It's somehow become an atypical dysfunctional family, in almost all the ways a family can be realized (and dysfunctional).  Good and bad.  Funny and sad.  Happy and mad.
> 
> During COVID it has been a great stress reliever.  Most of us are still in their homes, all over the world, waiting for the days when the pandemic subsides and we can normally get on with our lives and our visits to WDW.  For some, the locking of this thread left a hole.
> 
> At the moment, folks here are sad, mad and bad.  That will pass.  Many will return, many will not.  Those that are more comfortable here will continue to post.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



This is beautifully put, and absolutely right on the money.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Well for good news, It looks like the Riverboat and Tom Sawyer Island will both be back and operational AHEAD of schedule (well kind of, ahead of the several times amended schedule).


----------



## TwoMisfits

runjulesrun said:


> So I was gone for a long weekend and haven't read the last 20 or 30 pages of this thread. Was there actually any rumor news that I need to catch up on?



Blue Man Group Universal Orlando is closing...and then what Avid said - earlier openings for Riverboat and Tom Sawyer


----------



## Farro

Passholder discounts for merchandise!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/other/annu...merchandise-discount-at-walt-disney-world.htm


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I MISSED YOU GUYS!!! So glad we are back up, thanks Mods 

Also, I'm really sad that APs aren't up for regular sale yet. All this talk of AP discounts is killing me. I'd also be afraid to rely on an AP for the 50th though, so... the struggle


----------



## Katrina Y

LSUmiss said:


> So is universal doing their express pass still or is it suspended too like fp+.


Universal is still doing their express passes.


----------



## MrsBooch

I just saw a rumor about Cape May Cafe potentially being set up to reopen - stickers on tables etc.
I'll be interested to see how they roll out with it - I never had an opportunity to eat there but people either love it or hate it.

I wouldnt be surprised to see them roll it out officially in time for the Hotel side reopening.


----------



## Funfire240

So glad to see this again!  This has been my go to thread and I've enjoyed reading it and all of the conversations


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I MISSED YOU GUYS!!! So glad we are back up, thanks Mods
> 
> Also, I'm really sad that APs aren't up for regular sale yet. All this talk of AP discounts is killing me. I'd also be afraid to rely on an AP for the 50th though, so... the struggle



Me too buddy, me too. It's slowly killing me on the inside.


----------



## bffer

Woo hoo! We're back, baby!


----------



## only hope

LSUmiss said:


> So is universal doing their express pass still or is it suspended too like fp+.



Many of the express lines have been rerouted to avoid being near standby for distancing, meaning you miss much of the queue. Something to keep in mind for attractions where you’re really into the theming.


----------



## rpb718

MrsBooch said:


> I just saw a rumor about Cape May Cafe potentially being set up to reopen - stickers on tables etc.
> I'll be interested to see how they roll out with it - I never had an opportunity to eat there but people either love it or hate it.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised to see them roll it out officially in time for the Hotel side reopening.



We did like the character breakfast buffet at Cape May Cafe when we did it back in 2018.  If it's handled similarly to the character breakfast at Riviera we went to back in October last year it should be fine - no buffet but off the menu.   Unless they are only planning to be open for lunch and/or dinner, which we haven't done.


----------



## bookbabe626

MrsBooch said:


> I just saw a rumor about Cape May Cafe potentially being set up to reopen - stickers on tables etc.
> I'll be interested to see how they roll out with it - I never had an opportunity to eat there but people either love it or hate it.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised to see them roll it out officially in time for the Hotel side reopening.



I asked over on the YC/BC thread if someone who is there now can check out the situation at Cape May and report back.  Will post here with whatever I learn.


----------



## BorderTenny

Remembered this post of mine from four months ago. One of those times you hate being right.


BorderTenny said:


> I'm starting to think that whoever wins the Super Bowl won't even have the option of "Going to Disneyland."


----------



## SMRT-1

BorderTenny said:


> Remembered this post of mine from four months ago. One of those times you hate being right.


IIRC, it's usually been, "I'm going to Disney World." since 1987, so they will still have the option, especially given that the SB is in Tampa this year. Whether they will or not is another question.


----------



## MrsBooch

rpb718 said:


> We did like the character breakfast buffet at Cape May Cafe when we did it back in 2018.  If it's handled similarly to the character breakfast at Riviera we went to back in October last year it should be fine - no buffet but off the menu.   Unless they are only planning to be open for lunch and/or dinner, which we haven't done.



I bet they do open for breakfast with characters simply to increase the number of character dining locations (albeit modified) - I wouldn't mind checking it out for breakfast - it's a good option prior to an Epcot morning.


----------



## helloconnie

AvidDisReader said:


> Great analysis, the problem is math seems to be more scary than Covid.  I am a mortgage underwriter by trade an have been trained to always trust the math.



Yeah, I am an IT Project Manager in the Banking Industry so math is vital.  With that said, you also have to prep for when things go pear shaped, which they almost always do.  Watching to see if these variants are the catalyst for the pear shape here.  Good news is, last week the Biden administration increased vaccine distribution by 16%.  This week they announced an additional 5% increase.  So that is 20% more vaccines getting distributed.  Just hoping they provide some protection against the variants.


----------



## rpb718

MrsBooch said:


> I bet they do open for breakfast with characters simply to increase the number of character dining locations (albeit modified) - I wouldn't mind checking it out for breakfast - it's a good option prior to an Epcot morning.



That's why we did Riviera on our EPCOT day while they had 11PM opening.  Took a Lyft over to Riviera from BW, did the breakfast at 9AM, and took the Skyliner back to EPCOT.


----------



## Eric Smith

.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Corey..think of this thread as "GUMBO" ..you might not know each and every ingredient but it will be satisfying for most of us...


----------



## WebmasterCorey

Spaceguy55 said:


> Corey..think of this thread as "GUMBO" ..you might not know each and every ingredient but it will be satisfying for most of us...



For sure! Y'all have fun!


----------



## Pyotr

I still haven’t been able to get my AP back after giving it up from the closures. I called on 1/25 and was told someone would get in touch with me within 7 days.  I called today and they said they’re 7 -14 days behind but I am still on the list.


----------



## rockpiece

We will be here over the weekend, where is the best place to watch the super bowl? I can’t get a reservation at Rix so anywhere else on Disney property?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

SMRT-1 said:


> IIRC, it's usually been, "I'm going to Disney World." since 1987, so they will still have the option, especially given that the SB is in Tampa this year. Whether they will or not is another question.



Is there any news on this at all?  Have a MK park reservation on the 8th


----------



## MrsBooch

rockpiece said:


> We will be here over the weekend, where is the best place to watch the super bowl? I can’t get a reservation at Rix so anywhere else on Disney property?



If you are willing to go into Disney Springs - 100% I recommend City Works. 

We have one where I live - they have a million tv's inside and it's essentially a higher end sports bar.

Geiser Point might be another good spot if it's available.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

SMRT-1 said:


> IIRC, it's usually been, "I'm going to Disney World." since 1987, so they will still have the option, especially given that the SB is in Tampa this year. Whether they will or not is another question.


So I believe they've actually recorded both a Disney World and Disneyland version of the commercial in the past and then aired them in their respective markets.  And then I think the parade has often been held in the closer of the two park locations.  With the majority of Super Bowls seemingly held on the East Coast Disney World seems to get the parade more often though.  I think Peyton Manning might be the last time it was held in Disneyland when the SB was in Santa Clara back in 2016... but my memory could be wrong on that.


----------



## Farro

Rose and Crown closing in February for refurbishment!

https://allears.net/2021/02/03/news-epcots-rose-crown-dining-room-closing-for-refurb-soon/


----------



## nkosiek

helloconnie said:


> Yeah, I am an IT Project Manager in the Banking Industry so math is vital.  With that said, you also have to prep for when things go pear shaped, which they almost always do.  Watching to see if these variants are the catalyst for the pear shape here.  Good news is, last week the Biden administration increased vaccine distribution by 16%.  This week they announced an additional 5% increase.  So that is 20% more vaccines getting distributed.  Just hoping they provide some protection against the variants.


Watch Israel with regards to performance of Pfizer's vaccine. They have of the most comprehensive launches and so far they have tracked that it has done it's job against the UK variant.


----------



## Teamubr

nkosiek said:


> Watch Israel with regards to performance of Pfizer's vaccine. They have of the most comprehensive launches and so far they have tracked that it has done it's job against the UK variant.


I'm seeing the same thing, but the UK variant isn't the really concerning one. Many of the "experts" I work with say the S. African mutation is the one that is keeping them up. So far, no good data to determine yet.

j


----------



## Joe in VA

While not a vax result, the cases/deaths in South Africa are falling faster than almost anywhere in the world, methinks while variants may pose risks, they are by and large overblown by the media and certainly solvable with the current MRNA vaccines under development. The #s in South Africa are absolutely falling like a rock even without vaccine distribution there.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/south-africa/


----------



## Farro

nkosiek said:


> Watch Israel with regards to performance of Pfizer's vaccine. They have of the most comprehensive launches and so far they have tracked that it has done it's job against the UK variant.





Teamubr said:


> I'm seeing the same thing, but the UK variant isn't the really concerning one. Many of the "experts" I work with say the S. African mutation is the one that is keeping them up. So far, no good data to determine yet.
> 
> j





Joe in VA said:


> While not a vax result, the cases/deaths in South Africa are falling faster than almost anywhere in the world, methinks while variants may pose risks, they are by and large overblown by the media and certainly solvable with the current MRNA vaccines under development. The #s in South Africa are absolutely falling like a rock even without vaccine distribution there.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/south-africa/




Just for your info only, there is a really good thread about all of this on the community board which I'll link. In case you wanted to discuss there too.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...s-late-october.3812104/page-183#post-62662274


----------



## Teamubr

Farro said:


> Just for your info only, there is a really good thread about all of this on the community board which I'll link. In case you wanted to discuss there too.


Thanks Farro,

I'll jump over there to keep this one on topic. I missed the drama yesterday, but just read through a half dozen topics and hundreds of posts. Glad things are mostly back on track here.

j


----------



## bookbabe626

MrsBooch said:


> I just saw a rumor about Cape May Cafe potentially being set up to reopen - stickers on tables etc.
> I'll be interested to see how they roll out with it - I never had an opportunity to eat there but people either love it or hate it.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised to see them roll it out officially in time for the Hotel side reopening.



As of last week, sources say that there were definitely distancing/etc signs on the tables, but Cape May was still closed with no indications of reopening.

With Cape May, Rose & Crown, Peoplemover and a ton of our other favourites still closed, I can almost convince myself that it’s okay that my %#$@ government has locked us up for the foreseeable future and I’ve had to cancel and rebook yet another WDW trip.  

But, hey, I changed things up this week, and went out for groceries on Tuesday instead of Monday.  Yup, living on the wild side up here...


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Rose and Crown closing in February for refurbishment!
> 
> https://allears.net/2021/02/03/news-epcots-rose-crown-dining-room-closing-for-refurb-soon/



This made me go check my reservations! I'm in the clear though, I booked it for arrival day. Rose and Crown is a favorite of ours. We always have the weirdest experiences there (an entire wine key left in a drink [yes, really],  wrong entrees brought out multiple times [I have a knack for being confused for other tables])... 

but man. I just love the place! I'd be so sad if we couldn't eat there this trip.


----------



## princesscinderella

I was so sad to see this thread locked.  On a whim I came back to see if anything else was going on in rumors in news.  So happy our COVID thread is back!!  

I do have some news:

I got an email today from AAA that universal Orlando is offering buy a one day ticket, get three days free for Florida residents.  That’s a great deal they must be slow again after the holidays.


----------



## Yooperroo

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> This made me go check my reservations! I'm in the clear though, I booked it for arrival day. Rose and Crown is a favorite of ours. We always have the weirdest experiences there (an entire wine key left in a drink [yes, really],  wrong entrees brought out multiple times [I have a knack for being confused for other tables])...
> 
> but man. I just love the place! I'd be so sad if we couldn't eat there this trip.


When we were there this summer a lizard kept slowly sneaking up on our table along the molding on the wall (we were seated indoors). The kids loved it and were convinced it was trying to sneak our food. They even named it. When we were back there his past January, we were seated at the table right next to where we had been seated last time, and my 5 year old daughter asked the waiter if they still had their pet lizard. He was so confused.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Report in the POR reopening thread that people booked into October are being moved. Hopes of those resorts being open by the holidays are fading.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Report in the POR reopening thread that people booked into October are being moved. Hopes of those resorts being open by the holidays are fading.



Wow!

Um, Disney, start dropping those discounts!!! Get your domestic travelers there in the fall!


----------



## musika

Jeez you handle real life for a week or two and the place literally blows up. Glad to see the thread back. I don't post often because as a Canuck I doubt i'll get there until 2023 or later, but I like reading the hot takes on the situation as it stands today so I can live vicariously. Okay, carry on now.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Wow!
> 
> Um, Disney, start dropping those discounts!!! Get your domestic travelers there in the fall!


Discounts so far this year have been stingy. Even AP rates aren’t great. I remain baffled but most signs point to WDW laying low-ish until the 50th or maybe even 2022.

Edit: I forgot about the buy four get two ticket promo. We only focus on the resort discounts.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I’m a random visitor to the dis these days, without a trip planned it just isn’t as much fun. lol  .. 
Im just catching up from my last visit the day Ryan announced his mod retirement.  Looks like much has happened since then with the thread.

This has always been my go to thread for info and for the many viewpoints shared.  I’m glad to see it survived. 

Now if only someone could fix that Canadian lock down thing... I could get back to planning and actually going on that planned trip


----------



## bebec22

Pyotr said:


> I still haven’t been able to get my AP back after giving it up from the closures. I called on 1/25 and was told someone would get in touch with me within 7 days.  I called today and they said they’re 7 -14 days behind but I am still on the list.


Thanks for posting this.  I called 1/27 and haven't heard anything yet.  Not surprised they're behind schedule...


----------



## Farro

Seems as if they overbooked CSR due to the NBA G-league being there.

Reports of people in Tower being offered Grand Floridian (which weirdly, I would not like) and guests booked for regular CSR being moved from Casitas to Tower, Cabanas and now Ranchos!

whoops!


----------



## bffer

hereforthechurros said:


> Discounts so far this year have been stingy. Even AP rates aren’t great. I remain baffled but most signs point to WDW laying low-ish until the 50th or maybe even 2022.
> 
> Edit: I forgot about the buy four get two ticket promo. We only focus on the resort discounts.


I am just waiting for fall room rate discounts to drop. That ticket promo isn't worth it.


----------



## Missingmypooh

I know POR is a “seasonal resort” in the it has its diehards and it’s an overflow during peak seasons, but the number and current history do not bode well for my favorite resort!
In spring 2019 I went to POR and the CM told me they were at 7% capacity. (Granted it’s got a lot of rooms!) 
in fall 2019 I overheard the Uber guy talking to a CM who said he’d have better luck staging at another resort- they were under 10% capacity on a Friday night.

we went there weekly for beignets and the atmosphere was always awesome because it was never slam packed like other value and moderates can get in the main areas

they’ve been wanting to shut it down for a long time- maybe this is it for POR as we know it.


----------



## Farro

Missingmypooh said:


> I know POR is a “seasonal resort” in the it has its diehards and it’s an overflow during peak seasons, but the number and current history do not bode well for my favorite resort!
> In spring 2019 I went to POR and the CM told me they were at 7% capacity. (Granted it’s got a lot of rooms!)
> in fall 2019 I overheard the Uber guy talking to a CM who said he’d have better luck staging at another resort- they were under 10% capacity on a Friday night.
> 
> we went there weekly for beignets and the atmosphere was always awesome because it was never slam packed like other value and moderates can get in the main areas
> 
> they’ve been wanting to shut it down for a long time- maybe this is it for POR as we know it.



Wow! I though Disney resorts were at almost full capacity during pre-covid times.


----------



## Missingmypooh

My two sense? 
no way.
I could hop on Priceline or Hotwire and get a room three days out for 65% off the price with that hidden price feature(can’t remember what it’s called now! Oh I miss those days)  

all star music re suite for 99
AOA suite for 135 
Pop for 65 
Grand flo for 200
Swan and dolphin for under 100

most locals would do this when they wanted a quick staycation, I remember getting pop for 65 on a Friday and I was shocked.

I’m sure boardwalk was packed during the festivals and I know the monorail resorts get booked up nice and tight anytime MK had something going on.

but I thought the reason they remodeled certain rooms to DVC and their DVC push was because resorts were not at capacity pre covid.


----------



## MrsBooch

Farro said:


> Seems as if they overbooked CSR due to the NBA G-league being there.
> 
> Reports of people in Tower being offered Grand Floridian (*which weirdly, I would not like*) and guests booked for regular CSR being moved from Casitas to Tower, Cabanas and now Ranchos!
> 
> whoops!



i have to ask - why?

moving from the tower to the grand flo - simply for transportation purposes to and from parks - would seem like a great move.


----------



## MrsBooch

Missingmypooh said:


> *My two sense?
> no way.*
> I could hop on Priceline or Hotwire and get a room three days out for 65% off the price with that hidden price feature(can’t remember what it’s called now! Oh I miss those days)
> 
> all star music re suite for 99
> AOA suite for 135
> Pop for 65
> Grand flo for 200
> Swan and dolphin for under 100
> 
> most locals would do this when they wanted a quick staycation, I remember getting pop for 65 on a Friday and I was shocked.
> 
> I’m sure boardwalk was packed during the festivals and I know the monorail resorts get booked up nice and tight anytime MK had something going on.
> 
> but I thought the reason they remodeled certain rooms to DVC and their DVC push was because resorts were not at capacity pre covid.



sorry but - no way - what? no way anyone would book? What question are you answering? I prob missed something.


----------



## preemiemama

I posted this in the news thread, but thought it might interest people here as well.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357184099119738880


----------



## Farro

MrsBooch said:


> i have to ask - why?
> 
> moving from the tower to the grand flo - simply for transportation purposes to and from parks - would seem like a great move.



I'm looking forward to Gran Destino and all of CSR in general.  I think the Tower itself and the grounds of CSR are better looking than Grand Floridian (have not seen CSR in person but have GF) and I think Three Bridges and Dahlia Lounge look phenomenal. I also like the looks of the main pool better.

We don't mind buses so location isn't that big of a deal. And we Uber a lot.

Now if they moved us to Yacht Club or Riviera, then we'd be talking.


----------



## mshanson3121

MrsBooch said:


> sorry but - no way - what? no way anyone would book? What question are you answering? I prob missed something.



She was replying to the comment about the resorts always being booked pre-Covid.


----------



## Farro

Missingmypooh said:


> My two sense?
> no way.
> I could hop on Priceline or Hotwire and get a room three days out for 65% off the price with that hidden price feature(can’t remember what it’s called now! Oh I miss those days)
> 
> all star music re suite for 99
> AOA suite for 135
> Pop for 65
> Grand flo for 200
> Swan and dolphin for under 100
> 
> most locals would do this when they wanted a quick staycation, I remember getting pop for 65 on a Friday and I was shocked.
> 
> I’m sure boardwalk was packed during the festivals and I know the monorail resorts get booked up nice and tight anytime MK had something going on.
> 
> but I thought the reason they remodeled certain rooms to DVC and their DVC push was because resorts were not at capacity pre covid.



There used to be posters here who knew this kind of thing, but I swear I read that Disney hotels were usually near capacity during normal times.


----------



## rpb718

I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.



Maybe. I think the food there sounds good, but I am underwhelmed by their lounge/bar situation. Mostly I think it's gorgeous (love the artwork) and I'd enjoy the SkyLiner.


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Maybe. I think the food there sounds good, but I am underwhelmed by their lounge/bar situation. Mostly I think it's gorgeous (love the artwork) and I'd enjoy the SkyLiner.



Skyliner is fine, but you'd get it at YC too.. I'd be all over YC in a second.


----------



## Farro

rpb718 said:


> Skyliner is fine, but you'd get it at YC too.. I'd be all over YC in a second.



Yeah, Yacht/Beach is our normal spot, but Gran Destino is soooooo much cheaper, we couldn't pass up! We'll be back to Yacht/Beach again at some point.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

rpb718 said:


> I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.



We haven’t been there yet (just passed through its station before it opened) but just based on its pricing it’s not appealing to us. At that price range, if I’m looking for Epcot or DHS access I’m staying at either YC, BC, or BW. Skyliner is great, but walking freedom is even better. If it was priced between the Epcot resorts and mods it would hold way more appeal to us.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> Seems as if they overbooked CSR due to the NBA G-league being there.
> 
> Reports of people in Tower being offered Grand Floridian (which weirdly, I would not like) and guests booked for regular CSR being moved from Casitas to Tower, Cabanas and now Ranchos!
> 
> whoops!



I'm booked in the tower and would take GF in a heartbeat. I'll be sure to update if I hear anything  I check in the 12th for 5 nights.

Where did you see these reports? I took a quick look over on the resorts board and didn't see the usual moved by Disney thread. I'm pretty familiar since my summer reservation had ran the entire monorail loop by the time they stopped moving it


----------



## rpb718

Farro said:


> Yeah, Yacht/Beach is our normal spot, but Gran Destino is soooooo much cheaper, we couldn't pass up! We'll be back to Yacht/Beach again at some point.



Our first trip to WDW back in the 90's - we stayed at CSR.  Kids loved the pool.  We haven't been back since after doing BW on our next trip.  I probably wouldn't recognize CSR now with the tower there.

And I'm really not dissing on Riviera, but I'd stay at an EPCOT resort and take the Skyliner over to Riviera to eat anytime.  It's a win-win.


----------



## MrsBooch

rpb718 said:


> I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.



you're not wrong.

we stayed in a studio in November 2020 because I wanted to try it out. It was the last leg in a 9 day split stay between Beach Club, Wilderness Lodge/Copper Creek and Riv. 

The food at the Riviera (bar, lounge, signature dining, pastries in the coffee bar) was outstanding. Even their quick service was incredibly good. We had breakfast and dinner from Primo Piatta (however you spell that, I'm too lazy to look it up) and we had lots of signature coffee drinks, I had adult bevs, and we had dinner at Topolino's Terrace. I would absolutely go back to the Riviera to eat. Even if we had to take separate transportation/uber etc - it was that good. 
But for my resort preferences it missed the mark.

I wouldn't stay in the Riviera again necessarily unless we had to add extra days for flight change purposes or some random thing came up and there was availability. It's very nice, very new, but it wasn't very comfortable for me at least. The layout is confusing. It was all pomp and circumstance in presentation. 
My son loved the pool and slide. The aesthetic is fine and I know what they're trying to go for - I just don't think it's up our alley. We are Wilderness Lodge people.


----------



## Farro

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm booked in the tower and would take GF in a heartbeat. I'll be sure to update if I hear anything  I check in the 12th for 5 nights.
> 
> Where did you see these reports? I took a quick look over on the resorts board and didn't see the usual moved by Disney thread. I'm pretty familiar since my summer reservation had ran the entire monorail loop by the time they stopped moving it



Facebook


----------



## Missingmypooh

Farro said:


> There used to be posters here who knew this kind of thing, but I swear I read that Disney hotels were usually near capacity during normal times.



disney did a really good job of filling spots in the calendar, but it certainly wasn’t at rack room pricing.
Think about all the competitions, business retreats and conventions, pop Warner contracts, cheer and dance contracts and overseas groups, adding in new events/festivals/limited offerings to entice more people in “low attendance times”, packages for European guests for onsite options that were close to two weeks long, etc. 

If Disney was at capacity I doubt they’d be jumping through all those hoops- I for one was happy to see pop warner gone for 2021.


----------



## Farro

Missingmypooh said:


> disney did a really good job of filling spots in the calendar, but it certainly wasn’t at rack room pricing.
> Think about all the competitions, business retreats and conventions, pop Warner contracts, cheer and dance contracts and overseas groups, adding in new events/festivals/limited offerings to entice more people in “low attendance times”, packages for European guests for onsite options that were close to two weeks long, etc.
> 
> If Disney was at capacity I doubt they’d be jumping through all those hoops- I for one was happy to see pop warner gone for 2021.



So you are saying they offer food/wine and have cheer comps because they are having trouble filling rooms, pre-covid?

I dont know...I'm not saying they were booked to capacity but I'm not sure about the 7% numbers you are posting. But I don't have access to that info, so who knows!


----------



## midnight star

Farro said:


> Seems as if they overbooked CSR due to the NBA G-league being there.
> 
> Reports of people in Tower being offered Grand Floridian (which weirdly, I would not like) and guests booked for regular CSR being moved from Casitas to Tower, Cabanas and now Ranchos!
> 
> whoops!


For what dates?! I have friends staying there in March.


----------



## KBoopaloo

rpb718 said:


> I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.


Same. I was super excited for it based on the DVC model we saw when we took a tour of the model rooms at SSR. The rooms were also quite nice. But I visited and had breakfast on my last trip and I was underwhelmed. I am a DVC member and can’t see myself using the points needed to stay there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Farro said:


> Seems as if they overbooked CSR due to the NBA G-league being there.
> 
> Reports of people in Tower being offered Grand Floridian (which weirdly, I would not like) and guests booked for regular CSR being moved from Casitas to Tower, Cabanas and now Ranchos!
> 
> whoops!


When does G league start? I've seen very little about it.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> When does G league start? I've seen very little about it.



I think it started or is about to. Supposed to end March 9th I think...


----------



## Leigh L

@hereforthechurros When does G league start? I've seen very little about it.



Farro said:


> I think it started or is about to. Supposed to end March 9th I think...


They were arriving when we were there the week of 1/16, I think 1/19 we first saw signs of them. I think official check-in date was 1/26 so they should be underway by now.

March 9th sounds about right!

Edited. I hit my quotes wrong


----------



## leahgoogle

Missingmypooh said:


> I know POR is a “seasonal resort” in the it has its diehards and it’s an overflow during peak seasons, but the number and current history do not bode well for my favorite resort!
> In spring 2019 I went to POR and the CM told me they were at 7% capacity. (Granted it’s got a lot of rooms!)
> in fall 2019 I overheard the Uber guy talking to a CM who said he’d have better luck staging at another resort- they were under 10% capacity on a Friday night.
> 
> we went there weekly for beignets and the atmosphere was always awesome because it was never slam packed like other value and moderates can get in the main areas
> 
> they’ve been wanting to shut it down for a long time- maybe this is it for POR as we know it.


I hope not! As a family, we love POR! We took a mother/daughter trip last Oct and we stayed in POP because there were just three of us. The rooms were very nice, but I like the POR grounds a lot better!


----------



## Sarahslay

rpb718 said:


> I was underwhelmed by Riviera as a whole when we visited on our last trip.  To paraphrase: it was a great place to visit, but I wouldn't want to stay there.  Not sure why, but that was our impression.


We stayed there for 3 nights at Christmas, it was fantastic! Rooms were gorgeous and comfortable, food at the QS was awesome, coffee from the coffee place/bar in the lobby was always on point, and the CMs were so amazingly friendly. It was too cold to swim, but we're going back this summer and plan on trying the pool because it looked nice from what we could see. We stayed in the one bedroom and the shower is AMAZING. Tub is AMAZING. Loved all the storage, room is gorgeous, and even with a standard view we had a view of Spaceship earth and TT (a lot of fun at night to watch). Just lovely all around. DH and I visited on thanksgiving week since had never been, wanted to scope it out before staying there (ordered lunch as a break on a HS day) and I can see how it could be underwhelming if you're not actually staying in a room there.


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Discounts so far this year have been stingy. Even AP rates aren’t great. I remain baffled but most signs point to WDW laying low-ish until the 50th or maybe even 2022.
> 
> Edit: I forgot about the buy four get two ticket promo. We only focus on the resort discounts.


I dunno, I got some pretty good room discounts with my AP rate, better than they used to be. Honestly not complaining on my end about the amount of money I've saved on all of our rooms.


----------



## midnight star

News from the west coast. Fingers crossed it can pass so theme parks in CA can reopen (safely, of course)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357427871057383425


----------



## closetmickey

Missingmypooh said:


> I know POR is a “seasonal resort” in the it has its diehards and it’s an overflow during peak seasons, but the number and current history do not bode well for my favorite resort!
> In spring 2019 I went to POR and the CM told me they were at 7% capacity. (Granted it’s got a lot of rooms!)
> in fall 2019 I overheard the Uber guy talking to a CM who said he’d have better luck staging at another resort- they were under 10% capacity on a Friday night.
> 
> we went there weekly for beignets and the atmosphere was always awesome because it was never slam packed like other value and moderates can get in the main areas
> 
> they’ve been wanting to shut it down for a long time- maybe this is it for POR as we know it.


We've stayed at POR and absolutely loved it


----------



## jemtx

preemiemama said:


> I posted this in the news thread, but thought it might interest people here as well.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357184099119738880


Wonder what holiday or time of year they are testing them for??


----------



## princesscinderella

jemtx said:


> Wonder what holiday or time of year they are testing them for??


I’m going to guess they are doing it make a cake overlay for the 50th on the castle ala the 25th anniversary celebration


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I'm looking forward to Gran Destino and all of CSR in general.  I think the Tower itself and the grounds of CSR are better looking than Grand Floridian (have not seen CSR in person but have GF) and I think Three Bridges and Dahlia Lounge look phenomenal. I also like the looks of the main pool better.
> 
> We don't mind buses so location isn't that big of a deal. And we Uber a lot.
> 
> Now if they moved us to Yacht Club or Riviera, then we'd be talking.


I’m not a fan of GF either. I prefer poly


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Farro said:


> I'm looking forward to Gran Destino and all of CSR in general.  I think the Tower itself and the grounds of CSR are better looking than Grand Floridian (have not seen CSR in person but have GF) and I think Three Bridges and Dahlia Lounge look phenomenal. I also like the looks of the main pool better.
> 
> We don't mind buses so location isn't that big of a deal. And we Uber a lot.
> 
> Now if they moved us to Yacht Club or Riviera, then we'd be talking.


I loved the room at GDT. It's had my favorite shower of all the resorts so far (I very much dislike tubs and GDT had a nice big shower). The building is gorgeous (we're actually going to do a lantern wall like the one in the tower entrance when we build). Dahlia was a very pleasant experience - it was a relaxed but upscale atmosphere and the food was excellent. Three Bridges is also a very nice atmosphere, although I wasn't super thrilled with the food. We almost never use the pools except at the Poly and Stormalong - nothing about the looks of the GF pool has caught my eye.

With the EPCOT monorail line not running, I don't feel like the GF has great transportation except obv to MK. I also felt like the rooms at GF could use a sprucing up. We had Poly booked this mo and they moved us to GF which we're fairly meh about, esp considering all the GF restaurants that aren't open. We would've preferred Yacht but GF is what was offered.


----------



## preemiemama

jemtx said:


> Wonder what holiday or time of year they are testing them for??


Not sure- I am just hoping it means something is coming again...soon!


----------



## Farro

Missingmypooh said:


> disney did a really good job of filling spots in the calendar, but it certainly wasn’t at rack room pricing.
> Think about all the competitions, business retreats and conventions, pop Warner contracts, cheer and dance contracts and overseas groups, adding in new events/festivals/limited offerings to entice more people in “low attendance times”, packages for European guests for onsite options that were close to two weeks long, etc.
> 
> If Disney was at capacity I doubt they’d be jumping through all those hoops- I for one was happy to see pop warner gone for 2021.





Farro said:


> So you are saying they offer food/wine and have cheer comps because they are having trouble filling rooms, pre-covid?
> 
> I dont know...I'm not saying they were booked to capacity but I'm not sure about the 7% numbers you are posting. But I don't have access to that info, so who knows!



Soooo, I asked some posters elsewhere who would know and they said pre-covid, Disney resorts were running at 90% occupancy.

And didn't think POR was in danger of closing, but you never know.


----------



## jemtx

preemiemama said:


> Not sure- I am just hoping it means something is coming again...soon!


Me too.


----------



## Moliphino

Farro said:


> Soooo, I asked some posters elsewhere who would know and they said pre-covid, Disney resorts were running at 90% occupancy.
> 
> And didn't think POR was in danger of closing, but you never know.



POR was also excluded from Free Dining for quite a few years. You'd think it would have been included if they needed help filling it.


----------



## mattpeto

Somebody please give the back story for POR.

I didn't realize they were accepting any bookings there at all.  But the reservations through October are being transferred to other Moderates?


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Soooo, I asked some posters elsewhere who would know and they said pre-covid, Disney resorts were running at 90% occupancy.
> 
> And didn't think POR was in danger of closing, but you never know.


I talked to my friend that does analytic type stuff for Disney and she said she's never, ever, ever seen a number even close to as low as 7% for any Disney resort aside from reopening, and that especially includes POR which is one of their more popular moderates. She said they chose what places to open based on transportation and staffing, it just didn't make the cut, but she was highly doubtful it meant anything other than the fact that it's massive and doesn't have the best transportation options as far as Disney is concerned. So Disney already had NBA in CSR so some staffing and resort readiness was already happining, and they have the tower which they can charge more for, and CBR has the skyliner so it probably just didn't make sense to open POR or POFQ. It's no because they weren't filling rooms, and they were doing a general soft refurb there anyway so why would they do that if they were having such poor occupancy.


----------



## CastAStone

Sarahslay said:


> I talked to my friend that does analytic type stuff for Disney and she said she's never, ever, ever seen a number even close to as low as 7% for any Disney resort aside from reopening, and that especially includes POR which is one of their more popular moderates.


Yes it is literally impossible that the 7% occupancy number is accurate. A really bad day at POR would be in the 80s. Disney is exceptionally good at using price to balance hotel demand.


----------



## vacationer1954

The points about Gran Destino and the Skyliner do make a lot of sense though. However, it seems strange to me that CSR is open but Toledo is not.


----------



## Eric Smith

vacationer1954 said:


> The points about Gran Destino and the Skyliner do make a lot of sense though. However, it seems strange to me that CSR is open but Toledo is not.


There are a lot of table service restaurants in open resorts that have not reopened.  We stayed in Beach Club in December and there are no table service restaurants open in that resort.  The current occupancy at the resorts probably mean that table service restaurants wouldn't be busy if they were open.  On top of that, Coronado is way out of the way so you wouldn't see a whole lot of people making trips over there to go eat.


----------



## vacationer1954

That's my point: The entirety of CSR is available. You mentioned the Beach Club... ONLY the villas are open. The hotel rooms are not. The same is true at the Polynesian, the BoardWalk, Copper Creek and Jambo House.


----------



## Eric Smith

vacationer1954 said:


> That's my point: The entirety of CSR is available. You mentioned the Beach Club... ONLY the villas are open. The hotel rooms are not. The same is true at the Polynesian, the BoardWalk, Copper Creek and Jambo House.


Just because the whole resort is available doesn't mean that the whole resort is occupied.


----------



## Farro

vacationer1954 said:


> That's my point: The entirety of CSR is available. You mentioned the Beach Club... ONLY the villas are open. The hotel rooms are not. The same is true at the Polynesian, the BoardWalk, Copper Creek and Jambo House.





Eric Smith said:


> Just because the whole resort is available doesn't mean that the whole resort is occupied.



Technically only Gran Destino and Casitas are being used (although now it's Ranchos/Cabanas while Casitas are used for NBA)


----------



## Farro

Totally off topic - well, kind of - but I have the news on in the background and they did a poll and it said more than 50% of Americans are ready to start traveling!

I think there will be a travel BOOM come summer/fall.


----------



## vacationer1954

Next summer will be crazy.


----------



## leahgoogle

Moliphino said:


> POR was also excluded from Free Dining for quite a few years. You'd think it would have been included if they needed help filling it.


It was hit or miss. We did get free dining at POR last time we went as a family in 2019.


----------



## Missingmypooh

CastAStone said:


> Yes it is literally impossible that the 7% occupancy number is accurate. A really bad day at POR would be in the 80s. Disney is exceptionally good at using price to balance hotel demand.



as a data addict, I was incredibly shocked and stand by what I heard. my weekly visits to POR (sometimes parking lots and buses were packed- sometimes the place was a ghost town) Pointed to less demand than some of you believe. 

Considering I have no physical proof of occupancy to stand on, I’ll not plead that case any further. 

but I do disagree with Disney being exceptional good at filling rooms in the the early 2000s-2015. Now they’ve instituted more marketing strategies to fill the rooms and drive demand (FOA in January was an incredible move, as an example)

this whole thing started because POR is moving October reservations, and based on past moves by disney to shut down the resort permanently , I don’t see it opening this year, and maybe not next year either. 
supply and demand for Disney is anyone’s guess, though this spring break season will be a big indicator of demand and fiscal outlook.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Missingmypooh said:


> as a data addict, I was incredibly shocked and stand by what I heard. my weekly visits to POR (sometimes parking lots and buses were packed- sometimes the place was a ghost town) Pointed to less demand than some of you believe.
> 
> Considering I have no physical proof of occupancy to stand on, I’ll not plead that case any further.
> 
> but I do disagree with Disney being exceptional good at filling rooms in the the early 2000s-2015. Now they’ve instituted more marketing strategies to fill the rooms and drive demand (FOA in January was an incredible move, as an example)
> 
> this whole thing started because POR is moving October reservations, and based on past moves by disney to shut down the resort permanently , I don’t see it opening this year, and maybe not next year either.
> supply and demand for Disney is anyone’s guess, though this spring break season will be a big indicator of demand and fiscal outlook.



They just refurbished Port Orleans not too long ago. I know there were refurbs happening in 2018/2019 and I think they still had some sections left to do in 2020.

I recall that they delayed some of the refurbishments because they needed the rooms back in 2018/19. I don’t think they would refurb a resort if it was doing so poorly that they had plans to shutter it. That wasn’t in the long term plan.

ETA: I think it will open again at some point. When? Too many factors to make an educated guess.


----------



## CastAStone

MickeyWaffles said:


> They just refurbished Port Orleans not too long ago. I know there were refurbs happening in 2018/2019 and I think they still had some sections left to do in 2020.
> 
> I recall that they delayed some of the refurbishments because they needed the rooms back in 2018/19. I don’t think they would refurb a resort if it was doing so poorly that they had plans to shutter it. That wasn’t in the long term plan.
> 
> ETA: I think it will open again at some point. When? Too many factors to make an educated guess.


@andrewilley would know for sure (and have insight as to whether is possible that POR had had a night with 7% occupancy in 2019) but I think they finished all the PO room renovations prior to the whole thing shuttering.


----------



## Farro

Cool video of the Liberty Belle returning to Magic Kingdom!

Trusted site link - go ahead and click for video!

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/behi...returns-to-magic-kingdom-after-refurbishment/


----------



## Farro

No Super Bowl parade this year! (trusted link)

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/there-will-not-be-a-super-bowl-parade-at-walt-disney-world-this-year/


----------



## Jrb1979

Farro said:


> No Super Bowl parade this year! (trusted link)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/there-will-not-be-a-super-bowl-parade-at-walt-disney-world-this-year/


That sucks considering the team closest to Disney will win the Super bowl.


----------



## Princess Merida

I really hope Port Orleans opens back up.  We just stayed at Riverside in a refurbished room last January.  It was our first moderate stay and we loved it!  We usually stay value or use our DVC points.  I'm crossing my fingers that POFQ opens by the holidays this year as I'd love to stay there while it's decorated for Christmas.


----------



## jeffmw

Missingmypooh said:


> as a data addict, I was incredibly shocked and stand by what I heard. my weekly visits to POR (sometimes parking lots and buses were packed- sometimes the place was a ghost town) Pointed to less demand than some of you believe.
> 
> Considering I have no physical proof of occupancy to stand on, I’ll not plead that case any further.
> 
> but I do disagree with Disney being exceptional good at filling rooms in the the early 2000s-2015. Now they’ve instituted more marketing strategies to fill the rooms and drive demand (FOA in January was an incredible move, as an example)
> 
> this whole thing started because POR is moving October reservations, and based on past moves by disney to shut down the resort permanently , I don’t see it opening this year, and maybe not next year either.
> supply and demand for Disney is anyone’s guess, though this spring break season will be a big indicator of demand and fiscal outlook.



Yeah there is just no way they could be at 7%. You're talking about a _huge_ operating loss there. That resort would've been shut down a long time ago if it ever got near those numbers.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

How’s the queue been at Gideons’s ? It we got there around 2pm today , any guesses?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Farro said:


> No Super Bowl parade this year! (trusted link)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/there-will-not-be-a-super-bowl-parade-at-walt-disney-world-this-year/



Well not surprised, but still a bummer


----------



## vacationer1954

jeffmw said:


> Yeah there is just no way they could be at 7%. You're talking about a _huge_ operating loss there. That resort would've been shut down a long time ago if it ever got near those numbers.


According to industry analysts David Eisen and Laura Resco, average break-even for US hotels is 37.3%.


----------



## jeffmw

vacationer1954 said:


> According to industry analysts David Eisen and Laura Resco, average break-even for US hotels is 37.3%.



And that isn't a Disney resort like PO, which includes 300+ acres with meticulous landscaping, dozens of separate buildings, several pools, transportation service, multiple restaurants, presumably miles of pathways and hundreds of trashcans, etc. I assume a Comfort Inn with a single building and 5 employees can do far better on 37% capacity than something with the expansive overhead of PO.


----------



## brockash

Eric Smith said:


> There are a lot of table service restaurants in open resorts that have not reopened.  We stayed in Beach Club in December and there are no table service restaurants open in that resort.  The current occupancy at the resorts probably mean that table service restaurants wouldn't be busy if they were open.  On top of that, Coronado is way out of the way so you wouldn't see a whole lot of people making trips over there to go eat.


Did Beaches and Cream close in December?


----------



## Jroceagles

brockash said:


> Did Beaches and Cream close in December?


they are open


----------



## SMRT-1

brockash said:


> Did Beaches and Cream close in December?


IIRC, it was just the To-Go window that closed because it was causing crowding.


----------



## Jroceagles

Farro said:


> No Super Bowl parade this year! (trusted link)
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/there-will-not-be-a-super-bowl-parade-at-walt-disney-world-this-year/


we will be there, my son was looking forward to seeing Mahomes.


----------



## Jrb1979

Jroceagles said:


> we will be there, my son was looking forward to seeing Mahomes.


He wouldn't have been there this year anyways


----------



## Jroceagles

Jrb1979 said:


> He wouldn't have been there this year anyways


ok...


----------



## Avery&Todd

I feel like a dork asking this, but we've never ridden on the Liberty Belle and I know I read somewhere that it's on 2.5 mile track, but how long does the "ride" experience take?

thanks!


----------



## Flamingeaux

Can anyone shed any light on the lines and their wait experiences at Gideon's?  We get there Sunday and getting cookies is high on our list.  tia


----------



## Farro

Flamingeaux said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the lines and their wait experiences at Gideon's?  We get there Sunday and getting cookies is high on our list.  tia



I haven't gone yet, but I think when you get there you put your name in for the virtual queue - it can be 1 hour, 2 hours, once it was like 9 hours!

Then you get notified somehow - maybe a text? - that you can go join the physical line.

I think.


----------



## Farro

Avery&Todd said:


> I feel like a dork asking this, but we've never ridden on the Liberty Belle and I know I read somewhere that it's on 2.5 mile track, but how long does the "ride" experience take?
> 
> thanks!



Okay - I read it takes 17 minutes!


----------



## Mome Rath

mattpeto said:


> Somebody please give the back story for POR.
> 
> I didn't realize they were accepting any bookings there at all.  But the reservations through October are being transferred to other Moderates?


The booking window was open prior to covid madness.  So, POR and FQ both were bookable.  Now there are reports of people being contacted if they have a POR reservation for October.  No report yet of people from FQ being moved.


----------



## Farro

woohoo!!! Something to chew on....obviously not verified by Disney:

From a poster on wdwmagic (do I name their name? never sure how to do this) -

_*I am told we can expect Fantasmic!, Happily Ever After, and something blowy-uppy at Epcot by 10/1/21.*_

*I‘ll take the win.*

_*And there’s still hope for 2 out of 3 for summer.*_

Yay for postponing our trip until October!!!


----------



## Avery&Todd

Farro said:


> Okay - I read it takes 17 minutes!


THANKS!!  We will plan on riding it when we go in 2 weeks!  We saw the river drained in Oct and December!


----------



## vacationer1954

jeffmw said:


> And that isn't a Disney resort like PO, which includes 300+ acres with meticulous landscaping, dozens of separate buildings, several pools, transportation service, multiple restaurants, presumably miles of pathways and hundreds of trashcans, etc. I assume a Comfort Inn with a single building and 5 employees can do far better on 37% capacity than something with the expansive overhead of PO.


Absolutely: Breaking that 37.3% down: 
Luxury 34.4%
Full-Service 39.0%
Extended Stay 39.2%
Select-Service 39.4%


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> woohoo!!! Something to chew on....obviously not verified by Disney:
> 
> From a poster on wdwmagic (do I name their name? never sure how to do this) -
> 
> _*I am told we can expect Fantasmic!, Happily Ever After, and something blowy-uppy at Epcot by 10/1/21.*_
> 
> *I‘ll take the win.*
> 
> _*And there’s still hope for 2 out of 3 for summer.*_
> 
> Yay for postponing our trip until October!!!



beep beep beep - more stuff - beep beep beep

This same poster (MansionButler84) also said that something along the lines of castle projections are being planned as a backup for summer if no fireworks. And that MK will NOT be closing at 6 pm this summer.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Flamingeaux said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the lines and their wait experiences at Gideon's?  We get there Sunday and getting cookies is high on our list.  tia



got in virtual line at 1:09 and it is approx 125 min return time

ETA UPDATE - We got called one hour and forty minutes after joining the queue


----------



## figmentfinesse

vacationer1954 said:


> Next summer will be crazy.



Like 2021 or 2022?


----------



## Farro

figmentfinesse said:


> Like 2021 or 2022?



I feel like this summer/fall still won't be as crowded as normal because even with vaccinations I think some may still be wary of traveling. That and the fact masks may still be required. So they are waiting for 2022.

I also think those _going_ this summer/fall will be rewarded with more attractions opening, better hours and lower crowds due to capacity restrictions! (or I'm hoping  )


----------



## figmentfinesse

Farro said:


> I feel like this summer/fall still won't be as crowded as normal because even with vaccinations I think some may still be wary of traveling. That and the fact masks may still be required. So they are waiting for 2022.
> 
> I also think those _going_ this summer/fall will be rewarded with more attractions opening, better hours and lower crowds! (or I'm hoping  )



I love that take since I've got a 9 night stay in August!


----------



## Farro

figmentfinesse said:


> I love that take since I've got a 9 night stay in August!



My thought process is this - with later hours due to nighttime shows being added (if it happens), FOTLK opening, crowds will spread out a bit, people still not traveling (especially international travelers) and if capacity restrictions are still in place for admittance, it won't feel as crowded.

I could be way off base, but you never know...


----------



## chicagoshannon

Flamingeaux said:


> Can anyone shed any light on the lines and their wait experiences at Gideon's?  We get there Sunday and getting cookies is high on our list.  tia


We got there at about 2pm last Tuesday and it was about a 2 hour wait.  So what you need to do is go there first and check in then do everything else and hopefully by the time you're done it will be your turn.  It took about 15-20 minutes after we got in line before we actually got into the building (after we were called back).  All cookies were still available excluding the special morning only cookie.


----------



## vacationer1954

figmentfinesse said:


> Like 2021 or 2022?


Sorry; I meant next next summer.  2022


----------



## Wendy12

I know most are aware that solid color magicbands now cost $5 for resort guests, instead of being free. But they are now including new colors at the $5 price point!


----------



## Farro

Wendy12 said:


> I know most are aware that solid color magicbands now cost $5 for resort guests, instead of being free. But they are now including new colors at the $5 price point!View attachment 554439



We bought the soft yellow and blue iris ones!

I now have soft yellow and mint green. My trip will be a tour of pastels!


----------



## Wendy12

Farro said:


> We bought the soft yellow and blue iris ones!
> 
> I now have soft yellow and mint green. My trip will be a tour of pastels!



I thought I was content with my collection being complete but now I NEED pastels.


----------



## SMRT-1

We got our bands in Aug. 2019 in preparation for our planned May 2020 trip. That trip has now been moved back a couple of times and is currently booked for May 2021, but we may end up pushing it back to December, so I'm starting to worry about the battery life for the long-range functions like ride photos.


----------



## Farro

SMRT-1 said:


> We got our bands in Aug. 2019 in preparation for our planned May 2020 trip. That trip has now been moved back a couple of times and is currently booked for May 2021, but we may end up pushing it back to December, so I'm starting to worry about the battery life for the long-range functions like ride photos.



Can you still order through MDE? Or is the option gone?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> Can you still order through MDE? Or is the option gone?


The option is still there.


----------



## brockash

Farro said:


> woohoo!!! Something to chew on....obviously not verified by Disney:
> 
> From a poster on wdwmagic (do I name their name? never sure how to do this) -
> 
> _*I am told we can expect Fantasmic!, Happily Ever After, and something blowy-uppy at Epcot by 10/1/21.*_
> 
> *I‘ll take the win.*
> 
> _*And there’s still hope for 2 out of 3 for summer.*_
> 
> Yay for postponing our trip until October!!!


Wow...that's pretty disappointing in my eyes...that's 8 months away and a 20 month lapse...very sad.  How long has SW been doing fireworks since reopening?  - Disney won't do it for a year after them... sad.

Don't get me wrong; I appreciate you postong the info., but REALLY disappointed if true.


----------



## Farro

scrappinginontario said:


> The option is still there.



No, I'm asking  that poster in particular. Since I ordered ours yesterday for our trip, I can no longer order anymore unless I go to shop Disney.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> Can you still order through MDE? Or is the option gone?


We're staying at the Swan, so that was never an option for us; we bought them directly from Shop Disney, and have actually had the bands since Aug. 2019, which is what prompted my concern.


----------



## Farro

brockash said:


> Wow...that's pretty disappointing in my eyes...that's 8 months away and a 20 month lapse...very sad.  How long has SW been doing fireworks since reopening?  - Disney won't do it for a year after them... sad.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I appreciate you postong the info., but REALLY disappointed if true.



Well, I think it's at least some positive rumors for once!

As was beat into my head  - Disney will do what Disney will do, doesn't matter what the other parks do. But remember, he/she did say there is still hope for 2 out of 3 for the summer! (again, not verified)


----------



## Wendy12

SMRT-1 said:


> We're staying at the Swan, so that was never an option for us; we bought them directly from Shop Disney, and have actually had the bands since Aug. 2019, which is what prompted my concern.



I saw in another thread that Swan guests have been able to order through MDE so give it a look.


----------



## only hope

brockash said:


> Wow...that's pretty disappointing in my eyes...that's 8 months away and a 20 month lapse...very sad.  How long has SW been doing fireworks since reopening?  - Disney won't do it for a year after them... sad.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I appreciate you postong the info., but REALLY disappointed if true.



It is a bit sad but people weren’t observing social distancing for a simple rotating image displayed on the castle during the holidays. What would guests do for a fireworks show? Disney needs to come up with a way to enforce distancing to run it during a pandemic. Because of the heavy use of projections, it has to be viewed on MS for the full experience which really limits capacity when groups need to be distanced.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Farro said:


> No, I'm asking  that poster in particular. Since I ordered ours yesterday for our trip, I can no longer order anymore unless I go to shop Disney.


Sorry, I misunderstood.  The first time I ordered a specialty band for my daughter I didn't realize that I needed to order mine at the same time or else end up with a grey band.  She got a pretty one and I had grey that trip.  I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## yulilin3

only hope said:


> It is a bit sad but people weren’t observing social distancing for a simple rotating image displayed on the castle during the holidays. What would guests do for a fireworks show? Disney needs to come up with a way to enforce distancing to run it during a pandemic. Because of the heavy use of projections, it has to be viewed on MS for the full experience which really limits capacity when groups need to be distanced.


I've said this before, fireworks can be done without the projections, even HEA, I've watched it from the Poly beach and didn't really miss the projections at all. As far as social distancing Disney can do what SW does, put circle markers around the park for people to stand separated from the other group. It can be done, Disney just has chosen not to and the biggest aspect of that decision is money saving, sure some safety issues to consider butt for the most part it's money saving, which I don't necessarily blame them. Fantasmic is even easier to  execute, again it's a money saving issue masked (pun intended) by safety
Now if the rumor is true it gives them a great excuse to use already seen and staged and blocked entertainment as brand new or at least a big TA-DA we're celebrating the 600th by bringing back these favorites


----------



## preemiemama

Farro said:


> Well, I think it's at least some positive rumors for once!
> 
> As was beat into my head  - Disney will do what Disney will do, doesn't matter what the other parks do. But remember, he/she did say there is still hope for 2 out of 3 for the summer! (again, not verified)


I'm hoping this rumor is true- most especially the longer hours.  We have 8 night stay in July for our 25th anniversary (which was supposed to be in Italy, but COVID...).  I don't mind no fireworks- though having them gives people a reason to not be on the rides.  But that heat without an afternoon break?  Not so much...


----------



## Farro

quoting myself from news thread, new IP inspired apparel around resorts for quick service (Boardwalk - Dumbo, Contemporary - monorail, etc.,) - and I hope they start selling these in the gift shops of each resort. See below for picture of Contemporary apron!



Farro said:


> (sorry, one more post)
> 
> I LOVE THAT.
> 
> As previously posted, new quick-service apparel around the resorts - here is the one at Contemporary.
> 
> trusted site!
> https://allears.net/2021/02/05/photos-these-disney-cast-members-have-a-new-monorail-inspired-look/
> View attachment 554477


----------



## preemiemama

February hours update.  Hoping this bodes well for summer!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357830957252939776


----------



## mshanson3121

Jrb1979 said:


> He wouldn't have been there this year anyways



You shut your face!


----------



## princesscinderella

SMRT-1 said:


> We're staying at the Swan, so that was never an option for us; we bought them directly from Shop Disney, and have actually had the bands since Aug. 2019, which is what prompted my concern.



I have a magic band that I have been using for at least 4 years so I wouldn’t worry about the battery it lasts a long time.


----------



## yulilin3

princesscinderella said:


> I have a magic band that I have been using for at least 4 years so I wouldn’t worry about the battery it lasts a long time.


The mb battery is only an issue for on ride photos, usually mb batteries last a couple of years.  For everything that you tap, like at the entrance and fp that doesn't need or use the battery so the mb can last forever


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Wendy12 said:


> I know most are aware that solid color magicbands now cost $5 for resort guests, instead of being free. But they are now including new colors at the $5 price point!View attachment 554439


I did what I said I would never do and paid money for magic bands . The pastel pink was calling to me, and the husband wanted black. 

The last thing I need is more bands.... but pretty colors!!


preemiemama said:


> February hours update.  Hoping this bodes well for summer!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357830957252939776


I am LOVING THIS. I've been twice since reopening and we really missed evening time in the parks. 

Third time must really be the charm because we are now getting longer hours and hopping privileges back.


----------



## Runnsally

yulilin3 said:


> The mb battery is only an issue for on ride photos, usually mb batteries last a couple of years.  For everything that you tap, like at the entrance and fp that doesn't need or use the battery so the mb can last forever


Stupid question...I assume the clock on the MB battery starts as soon as the band is produced and battery-life is independent of how often the band is used?


----------



## yulilin3

Runnsally said:


> Stupid question...I assume the clock on the MB battery starts as soon as the band is produced and battery-life is independent of how often the band is used?


 just like anything with a battery the more use, storage , weather and no use all affects the battery.


----------



## SMRT-1

yulilin3 said:


> The mb battery is only an issue for on ride photos, usually mb batteries last a couple of years.  For everything that you tap, like at the entrance and fp that doesn't need or use the battery so the mb can last forever


Yep. I'm aware that the "tap" functionality is unpowered and will essentially work indefinitely, but I do care about the long-range functionality for ride photos/videos, etc., and I've seen the low end of the battery estimates put at 2 years, so as COVID continues to push our trip back (<- that keeps this semi on-topic, right?), it's moving past 2 years since we bought the bands (and who knows when they were manufactured), and I'm starting to get paranoid about the batteries.


----------



## vacationer1954

Runnsally said:


> Stupid question...I assume the clock on the MB battery starts as soon as the band is produced and battery-life is independent of how often the band is used?


Yes. The battery-operated functionality continually broadcasts as long as power remains.


----------



## Runnsally

vacationer1954 said:


> Yes. The battery-operated functionality continually broadcasts as long as power remains.


Thanks. So it has nothing to do with use in the parks as it’s always broadcasting?


----------



## yulilin3

Runnsally said:


> Thanks. So it has nothing to do with use in the parks as it’s always broadcasting?


It's like I'd you have a toy with batteries, even I'd tore not playing with it as long af the switch button stays on its draining the battery


----------



## Mit88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358098300310847488


----------



## Runnsally

yulilin3 said:


> It's like I'd you have a toy with batteries, even I'd tore not playing with it as long af the switch button stays on its draining the battery


Seems a little different as the battery is actively powering the long-range RFID continuously as soon as the band is born, as opposed to a slow passive drain on the battery.

Or maybe there is no difference between the two scenarios


----------



## SMRT-1

yulilin3 said:


> It's like I'd you have a toy with batteries, even I'd tore not playing with it as long af the switch button stays on its draining the battery


Not quite. The way active RFID works there are essentially two main types of active tags: either the tag is constantly broadcasting its ID, or it waits until it's pinged by a receiver and then it replies. If it's the first type, it will use battery power at a constant rate regardless of how often you're in the park. If it's the second, it would use more battery in the parks than it would outside the parks, but eventually the battery will discharge.


----------



## Runnsally

SMRT-1 said:


> Not quite. The way active RFID works there are essentially two main types of active tags: either the tag is constantly broadcasting its ID, or it waits until it's pinged by a receiver and then it replies. If it's the first type, it will use battery power at a constant rate regardless of how often you're in the park. If it's the second, it would use more battery in the parks than it would outside the parks, but eventually the battery will discharge.


Ok engineers, which is it?


----------



## vacationer1954

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358098300310847488


There is some confusion about this "news". The news itself is based on an estimate of when vaccination will be deployed sufficiently so as to bring about herd immunity: "With vaccinations happening more rapidly in richer Western countries than the rest of the globe, it will take the world as a whole seven years at the current pace." How long it will take can be affected by increasing the availability of vaccines to those countries that currently cannot get or cannot afford vaccines. Time will tell if the countries lagging behind, including many countries that are DCL ports of call, are aided in coming up to speed.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.disboards.com/threads/stepping-down-as-moderator.3825429/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rteetz said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/stepping-down-as-moderator.3825429/



Tough week on these boards. Wow. Really makes you wonder ...

Thanks to you & @yulilin3 for the countless volunteer hours you spent moderating and contributing. Very much appreciated.


----------



## SMRT-1

MickeyWaffles said:


> Tough week on these boards. Wow. Really makes you wonder ...
> 
> Thanks to you & @yulilin3 for the countless volunteer hours you spent moderating and contributing. Very much appreciated.


Yeah. First Ryan, and now Julie. Probably overthinking it and it might just be coincidence, but, yeah, you do have to wonder if something's going on.


----------



## figmentfinesse

There’s no doubt in my mind that something is going on. However, I am happy for Ryan and Julie doing what’s right for them, and I have been loving all the people stepping up and sharing news in the news thread.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I think we sometimes forget that many of us enjoyed fireworks at Disney for years without any projections!  In some ways, I miss those days as I sometimes find myself wanting to watch 2 things at the same time.

Just a fireworks show without projections would be nice until we can get the full thing back.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

scrappinginontario said:


> I think we sometimes forget that many of us enjoyed fireworks at Disney for years without any projections!  In some ways, I miss those days as I sometimes find myself wanting to watch 2 things at the same time.
> 
> Just a fireworks show without projections would be nice until we can get the full thing back.



I would especially be okay with it if they temporarily brought back Wishes


----------



## figmentfinesse

MickeyWaffles said:


> I would especially be okay with it if they temporarily brought back Wishes



That’s what I’ve been saying! _All your wishes..._


----------



## DGsAtBLT

MickeyWaffles said:


> I would especially be okay with it if they *permanently * brought back Wishes



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Eric Smith

Mit88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358098300310847488


Important quote "if vaccine distribution rates stay the same".  This is clickbait.  It should be obvious to anyone that vaccine distribution rates will keep increasing and will go up even more as new vaccines receive approval.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> Fixed that for you.



You know what...I never actually watched Wishes. HEA either. We are there during it, but would be on rides or what not. I did see the fireworks throughout the park though.


----------



## SMRT-1

Farro said:


> You know what...I never actually watched Wishes. HEA either. We are there during it, but would be on rides or what not. I did see the fireworks throughout the park though.


I sense an angry mob forming.


----------



## Farro

SMRT-1 said:


> I sense an angry mob forming.



I can take it!!!


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Farro said:


> You know what...I never actually watched Wishes. HEA either. We are there during it, but would be on rides or what not. I did see the fireworks throughout the park though.



You’re going to have your Disney card revoked.

I think Wishes is the stronger show (I will fight you, HEA lovers), but what I really miss is how much less commitment it required. Without the projections, it was so much easier to just watch it from all the different vantage points without missing out on part of the show.


----------



## Farro

DGsAtBLT said:


> You’re going to have your Disney card revoked.
> 
> I think Wishes is the stronger show (I will fight you, HEA lovers), but what I really miss is how much less commitment it required. Without the projections, it was so much easier to just watch it from all the different vantage points without missing out on part of the show.



We were only there a few times in the 2000s, so 2000 to be exact, then twice more, then 2017 and that was HEA?

Also, in my defense, it was always during Halloween season so we would be at a party one night, then avoiding MK the non- party nights if we could! 

haha! everyone is making shocked faces at my post! Guess what, I've never seen Fantasmic either!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

DGsAtBLT said:


> .
> 
> I think Wishes is the stronger show (I will fight you, HEA lovers), but what I really miss is how much less commitment it required. Without the projections, it was so much easier to just watch it from all the different vantage points without missing out on part of the show.



Agree.

I enjoy HEA. It grows on me each time I see it. But I prefer Wishes. I think projections are neat, but I really don’t like seeing Cinderella castle demoted to a movie screen. Just because you can do something doesn’t necessarily mean you should. The classic castle framed by fireworks just can’t be beat, IMO. I miss that.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> Agree.
> 
> I enjoy HEA. It grows on me each time I see it. But I prefer Wishes. I think projections are neat, but I really don’t like seeing Cinderella castle demoted to a movie screen. Just because you can do something doesn’t necessarily mean you should. The classic castle framed by fireworks just can’t be beat, IMO. I miss that.


They both bring tears to my eyes... and I'm man enough to admit that LOL!


----------



## Teamubr

Fireworks at MK on our first evening at WDW has been a family tradition. Wishes was the show when we started taking our DS to WDW. He was 4 the first time. 22 now. The first time I saw HEA, I thought the projection mapping was very cool, but it all seemed like a 15 minute commercial for Disney movie IP. HEA has since grown on me. I'll watch Youtube videos of each and Wishes looks really dated now. I'd love to have Wishes come back occasionally, but HEA is the better "show".

j


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Teamubr said:


> Fireworks at MK on our first evening at WDW has been a family tradition. Wishes was the show when we started taking our DS to WDW. He was 4 the first time. 22 now. The first time I saw HEA, I thought the projection mapping was very cool, but it all seemed like a 15 minute commercial for Disney movie IP. HEA has since grown on me. I'll watch Youtube videos of each and Wishes looks really dated now. I'd love to have Wishes come back occasionally, but HEA is the better "show".
> 
> j



We try to see Fireworks our first evening there - though typically we don't do a park so it is from outside (so like from the Poly beach, or Cali Grill) ...

... After our last trip (which was last Feb, so pre-Covid, we will never see HEA from inside the parks again unless we do the dessert party. I love the show but the crowding and pushing and kids on shoulders, it was a nightmare. My kids were literally crying because of how it was (they were getting pushed and could see, etc)


----------



## only hope

SMRT-1 said:


> Not quite. The way active RFID works there are essentially two main types of active tags: either the tag is constantly broadcasting its ID, or it waits until it's pinged by a receiver and then it replies. If it's the first type, it will use battery power at a constant rate regardless of how often you're in the park. If it's the second, it would use more battery in the parks than it would outside the parks, but eventually the battery will discharge.





Runnsally said:


> Ok engineers, which is it?



It’s the second. Disney confirmed a long time ago it is not constant tracking. That being said, I’m not sure that they ever specified whether there are receivers that we don’t know about. The known ones are on some attractions for photos/videos and at a handful of interactive feautures, like the wanted poster in the Star Tours queue.


----------



## leannak

Do they use the magic bands for timing the lines? I remember they used to give random people a marker when you got into line that you were to hand in when you got to the front of the line so they could time it but I don’t think I’ve seen that for a long time. Seems they could do it by magic band now.


----------



## yulilin3

Teamubr said:


> Fireworks at MK on our first evening at WDW has been a family tradition. Wishes was the show when we started taking our DS to WDW. He was 4 the first time. 22 now. The first time I saw HEA, I thought the projection mapping was very cool, but it all seemed like a 15 minute commercial for Disney movie IP. HEA has since grown on me. I'll watch Youtube videos of each and Wishes looks really dated now. I'd love to have Wishes come back occasionally, but HEA is the better "show".
> 
> j


And better storytelling all together with a better message.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

leannak said:


> Do they use the magic bands for timing the lines?



Yes.


----------



## disneygirlsng

yulilin3 said:


> And better storytelling all together with a better message.


The story in HEA is just incredible. And the message makes me far more emotional. And you can get all of that even without the projections. It's just an all around absolutely stunning show.


----------



## vacationer1954

Eric Smith said:


> Important quote "if vaccine distribution rates stay the same".  This is clickbait.  It should be obvious to anyone that vaccine distribution rates will keep increasing and will go up even more as new vaccines receive approval.


I think you're correct about some countries, but the problem is that a lot of cruises make port at countries for which no progress is being made toward vaccination. Cruising might be especially hard hit by the pandemic because of this disparity.


----------



## sky13

vacationer1954 said:


> I think you're correct about some countries, but the problem is that a lot of cruises make port at countries for which no progress is being made toward vaccination. Cruising might be especially hard hit by the pandemic because of this disparity.



Cruises have resumed where I am, as "cruises to nowhere" with testing in place. Normally cruises here would stop at various regional locations, but as overseas leisure travel isn't really allowed where I am for now they're limited to "cruises to nowhere".

These "cruises to nowhere" seem to be fairly popular...


----------



## vacationer1954

sky13 said:


> These "cruises to nowhere" seem to be fairly popular...


They're illegal embarking from the United States due to the Passenger Vessel Services Act. There are some efforts underway to get a temporary waiver of the law, but I doubt it will be successful because the industry isn't willing to go for a waiver of a part of the law - they insist on the whole law getting waived or nothing, so they'll probably end up with nothing.


----------



## sky13

vacationer1954 said:


> They're illegal embarking from the United States due to the Passenger Vessel Services Act. There are some efforts underway to get a temporary waiver of the law, but I doubt it will be successful because the industry isn't willing to go for a waiver of a part of the law - they insist on the whole law getting waived or nothing, so they'll probably end up with nothing.



I'm not in the USA so this doesn't apply to where I am! These "cruises to nowhere" are operating with the full support of the local government, as far as I can tell.

I'm surprised they haven't tried doing this in other places around the world though, I think the cruise companies here are just glad to be sailing rather than having their ships be idle. 

(We are fortunate to have an extremely low rate of community transmission so this helps matters at the moment - I imagine it would be a lot harder to do these "cruises to nowhere" from places that have much higher community transmission rates. But as vaccination increases then I'd expect more places around the world to have their community transmission rates decrease and for this to become a more viable option for more locations...)


----------



## vacationer1954

I know that at least one of the US-based cruise lines have been considering basing operations for a while in Barbados, and avoiding US law almost entirely that way.


----------



## Runnsally

only hope said:


> It’s the second. Disney confirmed a long time ago it is not constant tracking. That being said, I’m not sure that they ever specified whether there are receivers that we don’t know about. The known ones are on some attractions for photos/videos and at a handful of interactive feautures, like the wanted poster in the Star Tours queue.


Thanks, but this doesn’t answer the question of whether magic bands constantly broadcast or not.  How Disney sets up their receivers is a separate issue.


----------



## Eric Smith

leannak said:


> Do they use the magic bands for timing the lines? I remember they used to give random people a marker when you got into line that you were to hand in when you got to the front of the line so they could time it but I don’t think I’ve seen that for a long time. Seems they could do it by magic band now.


They don't use the magic bands to time the lines.  They stopped giving the cards out for COVID reasons.  I think they're just estimating line time by how long the line is.  That's probably why there has been such a great variance post-COVID with how long the line is supposed to be and how long it actually takes.


----------



## Eric Smith

Runnsally said:


> Thanks, but this doesn’t answer the question of whether magic bands constantly broadcast or not.  How Disney sets up their receivers is a separate issue.


The RFID chip with the battery in the magicband does constantly broadcast.  This is the one used for things like on ride photos.  There is a separate passive RFID chip that interacts with the touch points.   The second chip will last a long time, the first one lasts 2-3 years until the battery dies.


----------



## Eric Smith

vacationer1954 said:


> I know that at least one of the US-based cruise lines have been considering basing operations for a while in Barbados, and avoiding US law almost entirely that way.


It doesn't work that way.  If you dock in a US port, you are subject to US laws.  They would have to start sailing from non-US ports to dodge US laws and it's incredibly unlikely that people would fly to another country to get on a cruise during the pandemic.


----------



## Runnsally

Eric Smith said:


> The RFID chip with the battery in the magicband does constantly broadcast.  This is the one used for things like on ride photos.  There is a separate passive RFID chip that interacts with the touch points.   The second chip will last a long time, the first one lasts 2-3 years until the battery dies.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SMRT-1

Eric Smith said:


> The RFID chip with the battery in the magicband does constantly broadcast.  This is the one used for things like on ride photos.  There is a separate passive RFID chip that interacts with the touch points.   The second chip will last a long time, the first one lasts 2-3 years until the battery dies.


You seem fairly certain that it's constantly broadcasting. I'm curious what your source is? I have yet to find anywhere that provides a definitive answer as to which method of active RFID is used by MBs.

I'm not saying a MB *isn't* constantly broadcasting - it may very well be, but active RFID does not have to be constantly broadcasting, so it's entirely possible that the active RFID tag is only broadcasting its ID when prompted by a signal from a receiver. In this case, the transceiver operates in low-power mode until it gets a request from a receiver, then wakes up, broadcasts the ID, and then goes back in to low-power mode. It still drains the battery, but at a much slower rate than constant broadcasting - even more so outside of the parks since it's not being asked to broadcast its ID.


----------



## Eric Smith

SMRT-1 said:


> You seem fairly certain that it's constantly broadcasting. I'm curious what your source is? I have yet to find anywhere that provides a definitive answer as to which method of active RFID is used by MBs.
> 
> I'm not saying a MB *isn't* constantly broadcasting - it may very well be, but active RFID does not have to be constantly broadcasting, so it's entirely possible that the active RFID tag is only broadcasting its ID when prompted by a signal from a receiver. In this case, the transceiver operates in low-power mode until it gets a request from a receiver, then wakes up, broadcasts the ID, and then goes back in to low-power mode. It still drains the battery, but at a much slower rate than constant broadcasting - even more so outside of the parks since it's not being asked to broadcast its ID.


That’s how active RFID works.  It always has to broadcast its ID.  You’re arguing semantics.


----------



## SMRT-1

Eric Smith said:


> That’s how active RFID works.  It always has to broadcast its ID.  You’re arguing semantics.


That's incorrect.

Active RFID *does not* have to be constantly broadcasting. Active RFID simply means that it's powered and longer-range (as opposed to passive RFID tags which are unpowered and very short-range). Yes, there is definitely a type of RFID that is constantly broadcasting; however, not all active RFID operates that way. Active RFID can also operate in low-power, receive-only mode and only broadcast its ID when it is pinged by a receiver. It's still powered, and still long-range; it just uses less power by not constantly broadcasting. How is pointing out that there's more than one type of active RFID arguing semantics?

It's entirely possible that the active RFID inside the MB is operating in this low-power, on-demand mode.

I've written code for tracking systems, and have experience with various types of passive and active RFID equipment. I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Eric Smith said:


> They don't use the magic bands to time the lines. They stopped giving the cards out for COVID reasons.



I don’t believe you’re correct. Pretty sure they stopped using the cards months if not a year before the pandemic hit.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Douglas Dubh said:


> I don’t believe you’re correct. Pretty sure they stopped using the cards months if not a year before the pandemic hit.


They stopped in late 2017, then I believe they brought them back briefly then stopped again, but it was definitely pre-Covid. When they first stopped the info that was given was that MBs would be used to time the lines.


----------



## Jennasis

Eric Smith said:


> They don't use the magic bands to time the lines.  They stopped giving the cards out for COVID reasons.  I think they're just estimating line time by how long the line is.  That's probably why there has been such a great variance post-COVID with how long the line is supposed to be and how long it actually takes.



They stopped handing out the red cards a LONG time before Covid was a thing.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Farro said:


> You know what...I never actually watched Wishes. HEA either. We are there during it, but would be on rides or what not. I did see the fireworks throughout the park though.


I second that this is worthy of having your Disney card revoked. SHAME!



Teamubr said:


> Fireworks at MK on our first evening at WDW has been a family tradition. Wishes was the show when we started taking our DS to WDW. He was 4 the first time. 22 now. The first time I saw HEA, I thought the projection mapping was very cool, but it all seemed like a 15 minute commercial for Disney movie IP. HEA has since grown on me. I'll watch Youtube videos of each and Wishes looks really dated now. I'd love to have Wishes come back occasionally, but HEA is the better "show".


I have to agree, HEA has really grown on me. I was devastated when Wishes came to an end, I will admit that I totally shed a tear or two the last time I saw it when I knew it was ending. Now the husband and I have grown to love it so much we sometimes listen to the HEA soundtrack in the car.

Wishes is the fireworks show I remember from my own childhood, so it leaving was such an end of an era nostalgia sort of thing for me. Watching children see HEA though, I can see that it has the stories that they know and love and is more representative of their interests today. I mean their faces when they see Moana, it just gets you!

It's a wonderful show with a great message. I like to think of the you'll be in my heart section as a little nod to those of us that watched Wishes throughout our childhoods and now watch HEA with our own families ❤.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jennasis said:


> They stopped handing out the red cards a LONG time before Covid was a thing.


We got a few in January of 2019, when did they stop?


----------



## Teamubr

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I like to think of the you'll be in my heart section as a little nod to those of us that watched Wishes throughout our childhoods and now watch HEA with our own families ❤.


That is the section that makes me tear up. As I said above, the first time (of many) we saw Wishes was when DS was 4. We adopted DS when he was 2, so that song has special meaning to us. When I heard it the first time in HEA, DS was 19 then... let's just say I was a little more than teared up. 

j


----------



## preemiemama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358581724767207426


----------



## MommaBerd

TheMaxRebo said:


> My kids were literally crying because of how it was (they were getting pushed and could see, etc)



This made me so sad to read. It is crazy how people lose any sense of politeness or consideration when it comes to fireworks...and sometimes parades.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Eric Smith said:


> We got a few in January of 2019, when did they stop?


https://chipandco.com/red-cards-disney-world-soon-thing-past-280766/


----------



## Eric Smith

Douglas Dubh said:


> https://chipandco.com/red-cards-disney-world-soon-thing-past-280766/


I think this ended up being wrong seeing as we got some back in early 2019.   “Some castmembers” aren’t the most reliable source.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Eric Smith said:


> We got a few in January of 2019, when did they stop?


They stopped in late 2017 for a while. They brought them back briefly, early 2019 sounds about right. Then a couple months later they stopped them again.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358644922451124224
checking out of Ft wilderness today, have an MK reservation. , so close yet so far..


----------



## vacationer1954

Eric Smith said:


> It doesn't work that way.  If you dock in a US port, you are subject to US laws.


I did say "avoiding US law ALMOST entirely". However, in this case, my saying that was really just a hedge related to how the IRS would tax profits that might find their way from these cruises back into the US. The way they're talking about doing it would avoid the US laws we're talking about completely: I found the FB group posts referring to the articles about it. It is Royal Caribbean doing this: “Sailing from the heart of the Windward Islands unlocks new memorable vacations to share with family and friends in breathtaking places, such as Grenada, St. Lucia and now St. Vincent, Trinidad and Tobago. The pink-sand beaches and unexpected adventures across Barbados also make it an ideal destination for our guests to experience even more of the Caribbean charm and culture before or after their cruise.” These cruises start on December 5 (whether the CDC likes it or not).



Eric Smith said:


> ... it's incredibly unlikely that people would fly to another country to get on a cruise during the pandemic.


I belong to a number of cruise-related forums, especially related to Holland America. Some of these folks are those "pinky in the air drinking tea" folks who have had (pre-COVID) major "look down their nose at" disease with regard to what they consider lesser cruise lines (like Royal Caribbean), and the way some of them are talking today they are jumping at the opportunity to take these Royal Caribbean cruises.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Most of the major cruise lines sail foreign registered ships and already don’t have to follow US labor laws etc . Which is why there was discussion as to whether they should get any stimulus money from the US


----------



## vacationer1954

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Most of the major cruise lines sail foreign registered ships and already don’t have to follow US labor laws etc . Which is why there was discussion as to whether they should get any stimulus money from the US


Yes. The laws that we've been discussing are those the CDC is imposing that blocks them from accepting passengers.


----------



## GrantDB

Eric Smith said:


> I think this ended up being wrong seeing as we got some back in early 2019.   “Some castmembers” aren’t the most reliable source.



We got given one for Primevil Whirl in August 2019


----------



## Douglas Dubh

GrantDB said:


> We got given one for Primevil Whirl in August 2019


They might have been used on occasion when the magic band readers weren’t working or to check them but I think they have not been widely used in many years.


----------



## Just654

I am sure this had been answered before. But are most Disney World Parks opening parking lots about an hour before park open? Then letting in about 45-30mins before actual open time? I know rides may or may not be running.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> Wishes is the fireworks show I remember from my own childhood, so it leaving was such an end of an era nostalgia sort of thing for me. Watching children see HEA though, I can see that it has the stories that they know and love and is more representative of their interests today. I mean their faces when they see Moana, it just gets you!



I totally agree.  I only saw Wishes a few times, including once in it's last year when DD was 2 (aka our first adult, family trip to Disney).  Since then, we've become APs, so HEA is what has the sentimental value for us.  I'll NEVER forget when DD was 5 and we surprised her and her little brother by going down to the beach a day early and squeezing in a Disney day.  They had no clue until we pulled through the arch.  We got there in time to hit up MK for a ride or two and HEA.   A few minutes into HEA, I felt something wet drop on my shoulder.  I looked up at my daughter (taller than me because she was standing in the stroller seat to see better) and she was bawling.  When I asked what was wrong she said, "I'm just SO HAPPY to be here!"  Goodness, it makes me tear up now!  I miss that magic of Disney right now - the parades and fireworks and characters and Nemo Show.  Disney is there and there is some magic, but not this.  I miss this.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Ok just back from trip 2/4-2/7 and i have to call Disney BS on the the whole social distancing thing. This has been out 4th trip since reopening. They are no longer separating guest on FOP you are now riding shoulder to shoulder with other riders unless you request spacing!!!!!!! but yet if you ride the train to Rafiki's you only get 3 groups per train ride outside *** can some one explain this to me ?????


----------



## xuxa777

Chris Ehlers said:


> Ok just back from trip 2/4-2/7 and i have to call Disney BS on the the whole social distancing thing. This has been out 4th trip since reopening. They are no longer separating guest on FOP you are now riding shoulder to shoulder with other riders unless you request spacing!!!!!!! but yet if you ride the train to Rafiki's you only get 3 groups per train ride outside *** can some one explain this to me ?????


FOP ride time is shorter than train to rafikis


----------



## Chris Ehlers

xuxa777 said:


> FOP ride time is shorter than train to rafikis


yes but make sure you stay 6' apart while in line then stay just 6" apart on the ride with no magical "PIXIE" Glass to save you


----------



## Eric Smith

Douglas Dubh said:


> They might have been used on occasion when the magic band readers weren’t working or to check them but I think they have not been widely used in many years.


I don't think that is correct.  There aren't passive MagicBand readers sitting in the lines.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Chris Ehlers said:


> Ok just back from trip 2/4-2/7 and i have to call Disney BS on the the whole social distancing thing. This has been out 4th trip since reopening. They are no longer separating guest on FOP you are now riding shoulder to shoulder with other riders unless you request spacing!!!!!!! but yet if you ride the train to Rafiki's you only get 3 groups per train ride outside *** can some one explain this to me ?????


It is crazy to think they're doing plexiglass on every ride they can, but they can't on FOP so they're just letting it slide. It seems when lines get so long they start impeding walkways and causing issues, they run every seat/row on the attraction as needed.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

hereforthechurros said:


> It is crazy to think they're doing plexiglass on every ride they can, but they can't on FOP so they're just letting it slide. It seems when lines get so long they start impeding walkways and causing issues, they run every seat/row on the attraction as needed.


This was @ 12pm on Thursday  the line wasnt even out of building and was walk straight on


----------



## rockpiece

I guess the majority of Bucs fans didn’t get the memo that there is no parade today. MK is stupid packed, not fun.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Chris Ehlers said:


> This was @ 12pm on Thursday  the line wasnt even out of building and was walk straight on


So weird. Not apologizing for Disney, they know better.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> I guess the majority of Bucs fans didn’t get the memo that there is no parade today. MK is stupid packed, not fun.


Do they seem to be waiting for or looking for some sort of parade?


----------



## HokieRaven5

rockpiece said:


> I guess the majority of Bucs fans didn’t get the memo that there is no parade today. MK is stupid packed, not fun.



I mean they had reservations why not go. Gronk is still there from what I've seen on social.


----------



## rockpiece

hereforthechurros said:


> Do they seem to be waiting for or looking for some sort of parade?



When we walked in about an hour ago there were a ton of Bucs fans lined up all up and down main st and the path leading to both tomorrow and adventure land and cast members had certain areas of the hub blocked off. Apparently they are filming something backstage later.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rockpiece said:


> When we walked in about an hour ago there were a ton of Bucs fans lined up all up and down main st and the path leading to both tomorrow and adventure land and cast members had certain areas of the hub blocked off. Apparently they are filming something backstage later.



Gronk was in DHS this morning and has recently been spotted in MK near the Hub.


----------



## BrianL

HokieRaven5 said:


> Gronk was in DHS this morning and has recently been spotted in MK near the Hub.



Oh my, I want a picture of Gronkowski at SWGE with a GNK droid - Gronk with a Gonk!


----------



## figmentfinesse

So with F+G ending July 5, do you think we will get a mid July Food and Wine again?


----------



## Krandor

HokieRaven5 said:


> Gronk was in DHS this morning and has recently been spotted in MK near the Hub.




Wonder if he got a BG?


----------



## HokieRaven5

Krandor said:


> Wonder if he got a BG?



Nah, Gronk just smashed his way in there.


----------



## SMRT-1

Krandor said:


> Wonder if he got a BG?





HokieRaven5 said:


> Nah, Gronk just smashed his way in there.


GRONK RISE! GRONK RESIST!


----------



## hereforthechurros

figmentfinesse said:


> So with F+G ending July 5, do you think we will get a mid July Food and Wine again?


Curious to see if the “Taste of” thing sticks around past F&G. I’d think they’d want normal festival season to resume ASAP which could be F&W if things keep improving.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mailboxes have returned in MK. Such a cute touch.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


Yes, I received an email like that for my upcoming March trip.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yes, I received an email like that for my upcoming March trip.


Interesting! Would you say it arrived about 30 days out? Trying to remember when ours came through last year.


----------



## princesscinderella

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


No we haven’t received one in a while.  We have gone a few times since they opened and it was only sent to us early on for our July- September trips.  We are going this weekend and have only received the know before you go COVID rules page email. I’m a DVC member staying on points so that may make a difference.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

hereforthechurros said:


> Interesting! Would you say it arrived about 30 days out? Trying to remember when ours came through last year.


I looked at the email and it appears it was sent about 8 and a half weeks from my check in date—so probably more like 60 days out.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Runnsally said:


> Thanks, but this doesn’t answer the question of whether magic bands constantly broadcast or not.  How Disney sets up their receivers is a separate issue.



Not sure if this helps or not.  We were family of the day a few years back.  We needed to rearrange some past passes for the parade and were on the phone with our cast member who was helping us with everything ( where to meet, fast passes, etc.) and were speed walking to be our guest.  He made a comment along the lines of, looks like you are going to make your reservation.  We were close to restaurant but not there yet or doing face time.  It has always made me think that the only way to know where we were was to have some sort of tracking ability.  Thoughts? So curious about this side of operations!


----------



## leannak

I have a couple of questions if someone would be willing to fill me in. 

What is BG? Be our guest reservation?


Krandor said:


> Wonder if he got a BG?



What are the mailboxes?


hereforthechurros said:


> Mailboxes have returned in MK. Such a cute touch.


----------



## SMRT-1

leannak said:


> What is BG? Be our guest reservation?


Boarding Group for "Rise of the Resistance."


----------



## Teamubr

leannak said:


> I have a couple of questions if someone would be willing to fill me in.
> 
> What is BG? Be our guest reservation?
> 
> 
> What are the mailboxes?


BG is Boarding Group for RotR

Here are the mailboxes. The actual real thing. They were removed in the early Covid era. Not sure if I can link to this, so I grabbed a screen shot.



j


----------



## leannak

Thank you, Teamubr!!


----------



## Leigh L

princesscinderella said:


> No we haven’t received one in a while.  We have gone a few times since they opened and it was only sent to us early on for our July- September trips.  We are going this weekend and have only received the know before you go COVID rules page email. I’m a DVC member staying on points so that may make a difference.


Same here, the only one we got was for our August trip. 
We are not DVC members, we've been doing room-only reservations and received just the know before you go COVID.

I wonder if it has to do with how far you've booked out? Our November one was a rescheduled May trip which got changed at least once for resorts not opening so they knew we still planned to come, and the Jan trip was somewhat impulsive, maybe 45-60 days out.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


I received one for my March trip as well.  I think it was right around 60 days out.


----------



## Princess Merida

I'm sure there's no news on this yet, but if anyone hears about Disney's Performing Arts department opening back up for group reservations please post here.  My daughters dance team is trying to go back again to dance at Disney in January and I'm in charge of reservations this time.  I'm really hoping they actually open this year.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I got an email regarding my upcoming stay at 59 days out. It did not ask me to confirm we were still coming but had links for dining reservations, to covid policies and to online checkin. We are arriving in March.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.



I got that email for my July and August trips last year but did not receive it for my trip this month.


----------



## rockpiece

Looks like Rise didn’t open with the park, we have BG 73 and early dinner reservations at Le Cellier at 3:45, might be skipping Le Cel.


----------



## figmentfinesse

rockpiece said:


> Looks like Rise didn’t open with the park, we have BG 73 and early dinner reservations at Le Cellier at 3:45, might be skipping Le Cel.



if you show them your receipt, they will still let you on!


----------



## rockpiece

figmentfinesse said:


> if you show them your receipt, they will still let you on!


Nice so if we go eat and come back we should be good. It’s showing our return time in almost 6 hours now.


----------



## figmentfinesse

rockpiece said:


> Nice so if we go eat and come back we should be good. It’s showing our return time in almost 6 hours now.



Absolutely! I myself have never tried it but I have seen many, many people on the boards and FB have no issues with it. Less than two weeks ago we had some serious car trouble and we arrived an hour after our boarding group expired, went to Guest Services, and they fixed it for us no trouble, even without proof. It would be silly if they wouldn't take a receipt, they want your money!


----------



## Sarahslay

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


I have three trips on the books for this year (including one coming up this weekend, and one in exactly a month), have already gone 3 times in 2020, and haven't gotten an email since my August 2020 solo trip. I have gotten a survey asking me how likely I will be to keep my May trip, but that was it, not an actual "confirm you're still coming" like the other one I had.


----------



## Sarahslay

rockpiece said:


> Nice so if we go eat and come back we should be good. It’s showing our return time in almost 6 hours now.


we didn't have to show anything, we just told them what happened (literally got called as we sat down at our table at Brown Derby) and they were like "oh yeah, no problem, come on in!" ....then the ride broke down and we had to sit for an hour, at least it gave our food time to settle lol


----------



## pixieprincess925

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.


I received an "are you coming" email for my April trip. I want to say it arrived early January.


----------



## Andrwh1

hereforthechurros said:


> Has anyone recently received an email from Disney asking you to confirm your upcoming reservation? I know that was going on through 2020 but haven’t seen anything about it this year.



I received this email for our February 28 trip and I think it was right around 60 days before.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Navi is routinely one of the longest waits anymore, matching or even surpassing FOP wait times. Has talk of plexiglass happened for that ride? My only thought is the line stays pretty contained, and out of commons areas, so maybe there's no need to push it like say, Frozen where it was taking over the China pavilion.


----------



## Duck143

brockash said:


> Wow...that's pretty disappointing in my eyes...that's 8 months away and a 20 month lapse...very sad.  How long has SW been doing fireworks since reopening?  - Disney won't do it for a year after them... sad.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I appreciate you postong the info., but REALLY disappointed if true.


I agree. I was hoping for one of the night shows for our trip in May.


----------



## Yooperroo

https://insidethemagic.net/2021/02/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Eric Smith

Yooperroo said:


> https://insidethemagic.net/2021/02/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


It's good to see some good news.  Seems like we've had a run of bad news.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Possible travel restriction to Florida ??

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...-travel-restrictions-to-the-state-of-florida/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article249154715.html
This article gives much more context- so many Disney bloggers are turning this into clickbait. 

In summary: it'd be unlikely that a travel restriction to/from Florida would hold up in court.


----------



## Spridell

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article249154715.html
> This article gives much more context- so many Disney bloggers are turning this into clickbait.
> 
> In summary: it'd be unlikely that a travel restriction to/from Florida would hold up in court.



Yeah I would have to agree there is a very slim chance this happens. 

I can see possibly requiring tests to travel but a complete ban to and from a specific states won't happen. 

I


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article249154715.html
> This article gives much more context- so many Disney bloggers are turning this into clickbait.
> 
> In summary: it'd be unlikely that a travel restriction to/from Florida would hold up in court.


Or even come to fruition let alone be taken to court. 

Are people in Florida concerned about this variant?


----------



## New Mouse

[QUOTE="hereforthechurros, post: 62681710, member: 614654"]
Or even come to fruition let alone be taken to court.

Are people in Florida concerned about this variant?
[/QUOTE]



People in Florida arent really concerned about covid period.


----------



## andyman8

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article249154715.html
> This article gives much more context- so many Disney bloggers are turning this into clickbait.
> 
> In summary: it'd be unlikely that a travel restriction to/from Florida would hold up in court.


Here's why I'm very skeptical of this story. Beyond the logistical problems of actually implementing such a proposal, there are some holes in the attribution and sourcing of the story. I'm not saying the story is made up, but I doubt this "proposal" is under as serious consideration as these sources make it out to be. I even think it's weird that they add the language about a decision not being "imminent." On one hand, the sources are saying the variant is so bad that it'll spread quickly throughout the whole country unless we stop travel to Florida. On the other hand, they're not rushing to make a decision? It just strikes me as strange.

It seems like most of the Disney blogs are running with the language of "various news reports," and again, I want to urge caution. This characterization is inaccurate. The original reporting comes from the DC Bureau of McClatchy, a publisher that owns multiple local newspapers including the Miami Herald. For those that don't know, most newspaper publishing companies generate all of their national political coverage from one DC Bureau that feeds the complete stories back to their "affiliates" (i.e. the local newspapers) to publish verbatim on their websites and attribute to the reporters in DC. This is what happened here. McClatchy's DC Bureau put out this story to their newspapers and some (which is weird that only some did for a story like this) posted it on their websites, like the Miami Herald and the KC Star. But even though it's appearing on several different websites, it's the same exact story/report because it's the same trio of reporters. It's one story essentially being copied and pasted to other sites. So it's one news report, not "various news reports." It's misleading to characterize it that way.

With that in mind, I find it interesting and unusual that a scoop as significant as this (even beyond the Disney-sphere) hasn't gotten picked up by other large news outlets. As far as I can tell, NYT, WaPo, WSJ, NBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, Fox, NPR, or any Florida television station or newspaper not owned by McClatchy have not run this story. They all talk to the same/similar sources (and many of them likely have wider reach than McClatchy), so once this report was out there, they should've been able to confirm it at least. If you run a Google News search on "Florida travel ban" or "Florida ban" nothing comes up except this article and the same article reposted on the KC Star's website and the Miami Herald's website as well as the Disney blogs. It very well could be a case of the sourcing simply not being up to the Standards guidelines of other news organizations (they all vary slightly), but unless this gets picked up by these other outlets very soon, that's another red flag.

Also, I know some Disney blogs have classified this story as "BREAKING" or as "Breaking News," and I just want to be crystal clear that this report is based on sources saying on background that some in the Department of Transportation are considering such a proposal. The White House is saying they're not considering this right now, so not only has this not been enacted, it may not have even been discussed at the highest levels of the White House yet so to label it as "breaking news" is problematic. Nothing has been announced. By almost all news organizations' Standards guidelines, a story about something expected to happen or something that might happen is not "breaking news," no matter how big the scoop or story is. A story can only be "breaking news" once an action is actually taken. In other words, if your headline or lede starts with "is expected to" or "is considering," it shouldn't be classified as "breaking news."

Basically, what I'm saying is that nobody should be canceling their trips; the Disney blogs mischaracterized the seriousness of this proposal _at this point_.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

andyman8 said:


> Here's why I'm very skeptical of this story. Beyond the logistical problems of actually implementing such a proposal, there are some holes in the attribution and sourcing of the story. I'm not saying the story is made up, but I doubt this "proposal" is under as serious consideration as these sources make it out to be. I even think it's weird that they add the language about a decision not being "imminent." On one hand, the sources are saying the variant is so bad that it'll spread quickly throughout the whole country unless we stop travel to Florida. On the other hand, they're not rushing to make a decision? It just strikes me as strange.
> 
> It seems like most of the Disney blogs are running with the language of "various news reports," and again, I want to urge caution. This characterization is inaccurate. The original reporting comes from the DC Bureau of McClatchy, a publisher that owns multiple local newspapers including the Miami Herald. For those that don't know, most newspaper publishing companies generate all of their national political coverage from one DC Bureau that feeds the complete stories back to their "affiliates" (i.e. the local newspapers) to publish verbatim on their websites and attribute to the reporters in DC. This is what happened here. McClatchy's DC Bureau put out this story to their newspapers and some (which is weird that only some did for a story like this) posted it on their websites, like the Miami Herald and the KC Star. But even though it's appearing on several different websites, it's the same exact story/report because it's the same trio of reporters. It's one story essentially being copied and pasted to other sites. So it's one news report, not "various news reports." It's misleading to characterize it that way.
> 
> With that in mind, I find it interesting and unusual that a scoop as significant as this (even beyond the Disney-sphere) hasn't gotten picked up by other large news outlets. As far as I can tell, NYT, WaPo, WSJ, NBC, CNN, ABC, CBS, Fox, NPR, or any Florida television station or newspaper not owned by McClatchy have not run this story. They all talk to the same/similar sources (and many of them likely have wider reach than McClatchy), so once this report was out there, they should've been able to confirm it at least. If you run a Google News search on "Florida travel ban" or "Florida ban" nothing comes up except this article and the same article reposted on the KC Star's website and the Miami Herald's website as well as the Disney blogs. It very well could be a case of the sourcing simply not being up to the Standards guidelines of other news organizations (they all vary slightly), but unless this gets picked up by these other outlets very soon, that's another red flag.
> 
> Also, I know some Disney blogs have classified this story as "BREAKING" or as "Breaking News," and I just want to be crystal clear that this report is based on sources saying on background that some in the Department of Transportation are considering such a proposal. The White House is saying they're not considering this right now, so not only has this not been enacted, it may not have even been discussed at the highest levels of the White House yet so to label it as "breaking news" is problematic. Nothing has been announced. By almost all news organizations' Standards guidelines, a story about something expected to happen or something that might happen is not "breaking news," no matter how big the scoop or story is. A story can only be "breaking news" once an action is actually taken. In other words, if your headline or lede starts with "is expected to" or "is considering," it shouldn't be classified as "breaking news."
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying is that nobody should be canceling their trips; the Disney blogs mischaracterized the seriousness of this proposal _at this point_.



As an English teacher that constantly teaches students how to critically analyze their sources in the exact way you just did.... this entire comment makes me so happy. 

On a side note, I think the possible policy of a test requirement for domestic travel is the more realistic worry. Big risk to travel if that happens... what if you catch it and can't go home? Would Disney World allow you to stay in the resort until you're cleared to travel? I know the airlines are already pushing back on that but I think across the board no one in the travel/tourism industry wants this.

And to be clear, by no means am I saying you should still get on a plane when you're sick.. I'm thinking more about asymptomatic situations here.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> Or even come to fruition let alone be taken to court.
> 
> Are people in Florida concerned about this variant?


No


----------



## Eeyore daily

hereforthechurros said:


> Or even come to fruition let alone be taken to court.
> 
> Are people in Florida concerned about this variant?


Did you see the photos/videos of the super bowl parade? The answer is most definitely no.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> No


That’s sad.


----------



## cgattis

Eeyore daily said:


> Did you see the photos/videos of the super bowl parade? The answer is most definitely no.


So there was a parade? After Disney straight up said there would NOT be? That seems like a crappy thing to do to your AP holders, many of whom seem likely to be potential Bucs fans, since many live in the state.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

cgattis said:


> So there was a parade? After Disney straight up said there would NOT be? That seems like a crappy thing to do to your AP holders, many of whom seem likely to be potential Bucs fans, since many live in the state.



Not Disney. The Super Bowl parade in Tampa ...


----------



## Jrb1979

TikiTikiFan said:


> As an English teacher that constantly teaches students how to critically analyze their sources in the exact way you just did.... this entire comment makes me so happy.
> 
> On a side note, I think the possible policy of a test requirement for domestic travel is the more realistic worry. Big risk to travel if that happens... what if you catch it and can't go home? Would Disney World allow you to stay in the resort until you're cleared to travel? I know the airlines are already pushing back on that but I think across the board no one in the travel/tourism industry wants this.
> 
> And to be clear, by no means am I saying you should still get on a plane when you're sick.. I'm thinking more about asymptomatic situations here.


I do think a test requirements has a good chance of happening. It's already being done for international travel.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s sad.



Why? What extra steps would you take? I’m going to do the exact same I’ve done since last March. When it’s my turn (hopefully soon), I’m going to get vaccinated.

I‘m going to Disney in May regardless.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Yeah I would have to agree there is a very slim chance this happens.
> 
> I can see possibly requiring tests to travel but a complete ban to and from a specific states won't happen.
> 
> I



No one said anything about a complete ban, just restrictions. Which more than likely would be in the form of requiring negative test before entering/leaving Florida, or perhaps quarantine requirements (two week quarantine upon entering Florida and a quarantine when you leave Florida). I can absolutely see those being implemented.


----------



## Kmedders

Major US airlines were tasked a few weeks ago with developing plans for interstate testing. I can definitely see mandatory testing for flights happening. I would foresee this being very detrimental to an already struggling airline industry. Personally, this would have a negative impact on me seeing how I am still showing up as covid positive as recent as January when I actually had covid in November. Showing positive after you’ve recovered is relatively common. But in this case it would prevent me from being able to fly.


----------



## DMLAINI

Perhaps Florida could just mandate masks & social distancing as other states have?


----------



## bffer

DMLAINI said:


> Perhaps Florida could just mandate masks & social distancing as other states have?


This is Florida we're talking about here.


----------



## Kmedders

bffer said:


> This is Florida we're talking about here.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

DMLAINI said:


> Perhaps Florida could just mandate masks & social distancing as other states have?


Why would they?  States that have done that aren’t stopping the virus any better than states that haven’t.


----------



## Katrina Y

cgattis said:


> So there was a parade? After Disney straight up said there would NOT be? That seems like a crappy thing to do to your AP holders, many of whom seem likely to be potential Bucs fans, since many live in the state.


There wasn’t a parade at Disney. They did a little commercial behind the scenes. People could see Gronk over a fence, he waved once. No biggie.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Since we are self moderating, I think we should probably avoid diving into state mask mandate discussion & the mask effectiveness debate ... nothing good comes of it.

Disney requires masks. That’s really all that’s relevant to the thread anyway.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> Why? What extra steps would you take? I’m going to do the exact same I’ve done since last March. When it’s my turn (hopefully soon), I’m going to get vaccinated.
> 
> I‘m going to Disney in May regardless.


Because saying "No we don't care about a more contagious variant as an entire state" comes across as pretty lame. And if everyone in FL was taking precautions we wouldn't have to worry but clearly that isn't the case. I've already had COVID but I am still concerned about different variants wiping out progress.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Douglas Dubh said:


> Why would they?  States that have done that aren’t stopping the virus any better than states that haven’t.


I live somewhere with a mask mandate and many people just don't follow it. So it's not that it's not effective, it's that people aren't following it. So to that, your point stands, sadly.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Earnings call today?


----------



## vacationer1954

TikiTikiFan said:


> In summary: it'd be unlikely that a travel restriction to/from Florida would hold up in court.


That's not the question though. The question is whether a non-essential air travel ban would hold up in court. It would. Federal officials do have powers to restrict travel between states during a pandemic, according to the Public Health Service Act. It's law on the books.


----------



## vacationer1954

hereforthechurros said:


> I live somewhere with a mask mandate and many people just don't follow it. So it's not that it's not effective, it's that people aren't following it. So to that, your point stands, sadly.


And that is the point: It isn't mandates that fights the pandemic; it is compliance with mandates that does that. California has more stringent rules than Florida, and has 1/3 as many new cases per capita, so clearly they're doing better than we are, but they could still do better because they are still getting a lot of new cases which can be attributed to the lack of compliance.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> No one said anything about a complete ban, just restrictions. Which more than likely would be in the form of requiring negative test before entering/leaving Florida, or perhaps quarantine requirements (two week quarantine upon entering Florida and a quarantine when you leave Florida). I can absolutely see those being implemented.



Some of the bloggers yesterday did in fact say "TRAVEL BAN" in their stories.

Was just using that info.


----------



## cgattis

Katrina Y said:


> There wasn’t a parade at Disney. They did a little commercial behind the scenes. People could see Gronk over a fence, he waved once. No biggie.


Gotcha! Sorry, I lost track of the joke posts versus the real ones


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

DMLAINI said:


> Perhaps Florida could just mandate masks & social distancing as other states have?



Clearly people who don't live in FL don't get this is being done at the county level.  There isn't a business around where I live that you can go in maskless and it's been that way for a long time.  (Hillsborough county).  Outdoor masks is not mandated (nor should it be imo).  I find people comply very well.   I don't go to bars or clubs, can't say there. 

Florida's numbers are no worse than many other states, travel restrictions would be purely political.  Must be afraid of too many moving here.

I just spend 9 nights at Ft Wilderness.  Universal and Disney are both doing a great job and it was a very welcome vacation and needed break.


----------



## xuxa777

vacationer1954 said:


> And that is the point: It isn't mandates that fights the pandemic; it is compliance with mandates that does that. California has more stringent rules than Florida, and has 1/3 as many new cases per capita, so clearly they're doing better than we are, but they could still do better because they are still getting a lot of new cases which can be attributed to the lack of compliance.



yeah, that doesn't track


----------



## DisMommyTX

Kmedders said:


> Major US airlines were tasked a few weeks ago with developing plans for interstate testing. I can definitely see mandatory testing for flights happening. I would foresee this being very detrimental to an already struggling airline industry. Personally, this would have a negative impact on me seeing how I am still showing up as covid positive as recent as January when I actually had covid in November. Showing positive after you’ve recovered is relatively common. But in this case it would prevent me from being able to fly.



It is not uncommon for long-haulers to test positive for months after infection. However, in most cases all evidence and the CDC indicate that they are no longer contagious 14 days after the first positive test. As testing requirements become more common, there will have to be some kind of medical verification to clear long-haulers. I have no doubt these discussions are well under way at the national level.


----------



## helloconnie

DMLAINI said:


> Perhaps Florida could just mandate masks & social distancing as other states have?



From someone who lives in another state and has a Disney World trip planned for the end of May, I was APPALLED to see the celebrations in Tampa Bay after the Super Bowl.  I get the excitement but at least wear a mask.  Has FL not heard the news on the variant?  If there is a travel ban to and from the state, it is to keep the probable outbreak from this celebration inside the state borders.   If FL can't play by the rules, no one is going to want to go there and risk getting sick.  Disney needs to put pressure on the FL Governor.


----------



## vacationer1954

xuxa777 said:


> yeah, that doesn't track


So you don't think compliance has something to do with effectiveness? Interesting thought.


----------



## Spridell

helloconnie said:


> From someone who lives in another state and has a Disney World trip planned for the end of May, I was APPALLED to see the celebrations in Tampa Bay after the Super Bowl.  I get the excitement but at least wear a mask.  Has FL not heard the news on the variant?  If there is a travel ban to and from the state, it is to keep the probable outbreak from this celebration inside the state borders.   If FL can't play by the rules, no one is going to want to go there and risk getting sick.  Disney needs to put pressure on the FL Governor.



Oh I think Disney is going to stay far away from this one right now.

They are practically begging for Disneyland to open the last thing they want now is more restrictions on the one park that is making money for them.

local news here in FL are reporting that cases are going down, in the past 7 months since being open Disney has handled everything without any negative news reports, so as that continues I just think they will take a back seat to all this.


----------



## Spridell

Got this from the other site and Twitter.


WHITE HOUSE REJECTS REPORTS ADMINISTRATION REVIEWING POSSIBLE DOMESTIC TRAVEL RESTRICTIONS, SAYING "NO SPECIFIC DECISIONS ARE UNDER CONSIDERATION" -- SPOKESMAN

Looks like everyone with upcoming flights can breathe now.


----------



## Eric Smith

helloconnie said:


> From someone who lives in another state and has a Disney World trip planned for the end of May, I was APPALLED to see the celebrations in Tampa Bay after the Super Bowl.  I get the excitement but at least wear a mask.  Has FL not heard the news on the variant?  If there is a travel ban to and from the state, it is to keep the probable outbreak from this celebration inside the state borders.   If FL can't play by the rules, no one is going to want to go there and risk getting sick.  Disney needs to put pressure on the FL Governor.


It's Florida, it doesn't seem like a ton of people care anymore, if they ever did.


----------



## vacationer1954

No question that blogs and website are trying to incite panic to drive more clicks to their pages and therefore more advertising revenue to their coiffeurs. However, the White House saying that "no specific decisions are under consideration" is similar to Disney saying that "we have no specific date when Remy's Ratatouille will open." We know the White House will do something; we just don't know what and when.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

helloconnie said:


> From someone who lives in another state and has a Disney World trip planned for the end of May, I was APPALLED to see the celebrations in Tampa Bay after the Super Bowl.  I get the excitement but at least wear a mask.  Has FL not heard the news on the variant?  If there is a travel ban to and from the state, it is to keep the probable outbreak from this celebration inside the state borders.   If FL can't play by the rules, no one is going to want to go there and risk getting sick.  Disney needs to put pressure on the FL Governor.


All of the major cities and counties in Florida have had a mask mandate since April 2020.   THose that have repealed theirs still have all of the major businesses enacting them.   Orange County still has one, and has its own "strike team" that visits businesses daily to make sure that they are following CDC guidelines. The City of Tampa enacted a special ordinance for masks for Super Bowl week and this week including outdoors.  More than one third of all cases in Florida still comes out of the 3 counties in S. Florida, and they have had mask mandates the entire time, and still have restricted capacity at restaurants and other establishments.  All of those people who continue to shout at Florida do not know what is actually happening.  If you don't want to come to Disney, no problem.  If you don't want to go to Miami, no problem.  Disney doesn't need to do anything - in fact the governor has given DIsney the ability to have as many people in their parks as they want.  It is Disney that is still mandating its own property, just like all of other businesses in Florida doing the same.  Many people are thankful that things are open here and they can still have a job even during the pandemic.


----------



## helloconnie

Spridell said:


> Oh I think Disney is going to stay far away from this one right now.
> 
> They are practically begging for Disneyland to open the last thing they want now is more restrictions on the one park that is making money for them.
> 
> local news here in FL are reporting that cases are going down, in the past 7 months since being open Disney has handled everything without any negative news reports, so as that continues I just think they will take a back seat to all this.



I don't know....  WDW relies on out-of-state and out-of-country travel to make money.  It's open, yes, but it won't turn a good profit until people start travelling there from outside of FL.  So Disney needs people to feel comfortable coming to FL.  Not to mention other Orlando area businesses who get visited by those who have come to FL for a Disney vacation.

DL relies more on SoCAL residents.  They don't have as many out-of-state guests as WDW.  So the concern there is more local.  Two different states, two different resorts, two different approaches.


----------



## helloconnie

Mr. Drauer said:


> All of the major cities and counties in Florida have had a mask mandate since April 2020.   THose that have repealed theirs still have all of the major businesses enacting them.   Orange County still has one, and has its own "strike team" that visits businesses daily to make sure that they are following CDC guidelines. The City of Tampa enacted a special ordinance for masks for Super Bowl week and this week including outdoors.  More than one third of all cases in Florida still comes out of the 3 counties in S. Florida, and they have had mask mandates the entire time, and still have restricted capacity at restaurants and other establishments.  All of those people who continue to shout at Florida do not know what is actually happening.  If you don't want to come to Disney, no problem.  If you don't want to go to Miami, no problem.  Disney doesn't need to do anything - in fact the governor has given DIsney the ability to have as many people in their parks as they want.  It is Disney that is still mandating its own property, just like all of other businesses in Florida doing the same.  Many people are thankful that things are open here and they can still have a job even during the pandemic.



I appreciate that but what FL residents see and know is very different than what the rest of the country (and world) sees.  We get the shots of crowds, shoulder to shoulder in streets, in bars, in restaurants, watching the game and celebrating the win.  And not a single mask seen among the crowds.  That is not good for public relations outside of the state, especially given the history of the outbreaks in FL over last year and the refusal to wear masks.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

This thread is doomed without a mod  Before long this is just going to devolve into a community board thread. Already pretty close.

All this nonsense is going to drive all the good, credible Disney sources on the rumors & news board away, or at least the few that were still left. Bummer.


----------



## xuxa777

vacationer1954 said:


> So you don't think compliance has something to do with effectiveness? Interesting thought.


no, compliance is not an issue either way


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> Got this from the other site and Twitter.
> 
> 
> WHITE HOUSE REJECTS REPORTS ADMINISTRATION REVIEWING POSSIBLE DOMESTIC TRAVEL RESTRICTIONS, SAYING "NO SPECIFIC DECISIONS ARE UNDER CONSIDERATION" -- SPOKESMAN
> 
> Looks like everyone with upcoming flights can breathe now.


Had anyone read the articles that some more click-baity WDW blogger sites were referring to they would have realized that immediately. But good to get confirmation.


----------



## xuxa777

helloconnie said:


> I appreciate that but what FL residents see and know is very different than what the rest of the country (and world) sees.  We get the shots of crowds, shoulder to shoulder in streets, in bars, in restaurants, watching the game and celebrating the win.  And not a single mask seen among the crowds.  That is not good for public relations outside of the state, especially given the history of the outbreaks in FL over last year and the refusal to wear masks.



I have seen the same type of celebrations in LA and California (Lakers/Dodgers), and many other states and countries.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mr. Drauer said:


> All of the major cities and counties in Florida have had a mask mandate since April 2020.   THose that have repealed theirs still have all of the major businesses enacting them.   Orange County still has one, and has its own "strike team" that visits businesses daily to make sure that they are following CDC guidelines. The City of Tampa enacted a special ordinance for masks for Super Bowl week and this week including outdoors.  More than one third of all cases in Florida still comes out of the 3 counties in S. Florida, and they have had mask mandates the entire time, and still have restricted capacity at restaurants and other establishments.  All of those people who continue to shout at Florida do not know what is actually happening.  *If you don't want to come to Disney, no problem.  If you don't want to go to Miami, no problem. * Disney doesn't need to do anything - in fact the governor has given DIsney the ability to have as many people in their parks as they want.  It is Disney that is still mandating its own property, just like all of other businesses in Florida doing the same.  Many people are thankful that things are open here and they can still have a job even during the pandemic.


But it is a problem for their tourism industry.


----------



## helloconnie

Question:  When do you think Disney will announce changes to operations towards a "normal" environment? 

I am asking this because Fauci has said today that it will be "open season" on vaccines by April and that ALL Americans will be vaccinated by mid-summer.  Given that roughly 33% if Americans still say that will not get the vaccine, I bet that the 66% who want the shot will have it by the end of April - mid-May.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> This thread is doomed without a mod  Before long this is just going to devolve into a community board thread. Already pretty close.
> 
> All this nonsense is going to drive all the good, credible Disney sources on the rumors & news board away, or at least the few that were still left. Bummer.


The rumored domestic FL flight ban got people talking. It will die down.


----------



## midnight star

helloconnie said:


> Question:  When do you think Disney will announce changes to operations towards a "normal" environment?
> 
> I am asking this because Fauci has said today that it will be "open season" on vaccines by April and that ALL Americans will be vaccinated by mid-summer.  Given that roughly 33% if Americans still say that will not get the vaccine, I bet that the 66% who want the shot will have it by the end of April - mid-May.


I think no matter what they will follow whatever the CDC guidance is for safety protocols. If in the summer masks, social distancing, and info about low and high risk activities are still being listed, Disney will still have restrictions.


----------



## xuxa777

helloconnie said:


> Question:  When do you think Disney will announce changes to operations towards a "normal" environment?
> 
> I am asking this because Fauci has said today that it will be "open season" on vaccines by April and that ALL Americans will be vaccinated by mid-summer.  Given that roughly 33% if Americans still say that will not get the vaccine, I bet that the 66% who want the shot will have it by the end of April - mid-May.


Soon as the cdc relaxes masks and not until then. Maybe if orange county removes the mask mandate, disney will only require masks indoors and by recommended outdoors.


----------



## hereforthechurros

helloconnie said:


> Question:  When do you think Disney will announce changes to operations towards a "normal" environment?
> 
> I am asking this because Fauci has said today that it will be "open season" on vaccines by April and that ALL Americans will be vaccinated by mid-summer.  Given that roughly 33% if Americans still say that will not get the vaccine, I bet that the 66% who want the shot will have it by the end of April - mid-May.


My thoughts are it will continue to be a slow trickle of things coming back. Some when the CDC changes their guidelines, and some when Disney feels it's financially ready.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

vacationer1954 said:


> We know the White House will do something; we just don't know what and when.


I don't think we know that at all.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> This thread is doomed without a mod  Before long this is just going to devolve into a community board thread. Already pretty close.
> 
> All this nonsense is going to drive all the good, credible Disney sources on the rumors & news board away, or at least the few that were still left. Bummer.


Yeah, it’s sad really.  This used to be a good place to get decent information.  Now it’s just either baseless speculation or arguments about politics and COVID.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, it’s sad really.  This used to be a good place to get decent information.  Now it’s just either baseless speculation or arguments about politics and COVID.


I've been on here for months and other than when actual news breaks, it's what you described the vast majority of the time. Not sure anything changed about it. Other than news is a slow trickle now vs. around reopening. But the alternative is shutting this thread down and people didn't love that.


----------



## LSUmiss

Douglas Dubh said:


> Why would they?  States that have done that aren’t stopping the virus any better than states that haven’t.


I disagree. Our cases are way down here.


----------



## Krandor

helloconnie said:


> Question:  When do you think Disney will announce changes to operations towards a "normal" environment?
> 
> I am asking this because Fauci has said today that it will be "open season" on vaccines by April and that ALL Americans will be vaccinated by mid-summer.  Given that roughly 33% if Americans still say that will not get the vaccine, I bet that the 66% who want the shot will have it by the end of April - mid-May.



Late summer.  Even if vaccine is available to all in april it will still take time to get everybody shots hence the mid summer comment.  Then you still need a few weeks for vaccine to take effect.  So we are probably looking late summer to early fall.


----------



## jamos14

Krandor said:


> Late summer.  Even if vaccine is available to all in april it will still take time to get everybody shots hence the mid summer comment.  Then you still need a few weeks for vaccine to take effect.  So we are probably looking late summer to early fall.



Agree.  I've seen multiple articles state that stadiums, concerts, etc could be a normal capacity for fall events.   Vaccine supply have been continuing to get better each week.  

AND with more reports about vaccinations significantly reducing any chance of transmission it seems that once a certain % of population is vaccinated, masks can go away too.


----------



## sachilles

Certainly Disney will follow CDC guidance. As the CDC loosens up, I think we'll see them loosen the spacing requirements before lifting the mask requirement. That would allow them an opportunity to increase capacity. Retaining the masks would still broadcast the message that they care to help combat the pandemic. Masks are logistically a lot easier to police than distancing etc. In general masks are a pretty easy thing to do, so I think it will probably be the last pandemic related measure to be removed. Even when no longer required, I think you will see many guests still using masks, even if only used partially. Heck, it is it's own niche industry, trying to have custom masks, to go along with your custom shirts, mickey ears etc.
Ultimately, masks do no prevent revenue. Lowered capacity does. In fact, mask sales are probably a decent revenue center now.


----------



## Eric Smith

sachilles said:


> Certainly Disney will follow CDC guidance. As the CDC loosens up, I think we'll see them loosen the spacing requirements before lifting the mask requirement. That would allow them an opportunity to increase capacity. Retaining the masks would still broadcast the message that they care to help combat the pandemic. Masks are logistically a lot easier to police than distancing etc. In general masks are a pretty easy thing to do, so I think it will probably be the last pandemic related measure to be removed. Even when no longer required, I think you will see many guests still using masks, even if only used partially. Heck, it is it's own niche industry, trying to have custom masks, to go along with your custom shirts, mickey ears etc.
> Ultimately, masks do no prevent revenue. Lowered capacity does. In fact, mask sales are probably a decent revenue center now.


I don't think the demand is really there anyways right now for out of state travelers to come to Disney World.  There seems to be a large share of park attendance right now is coming from locals and Hollywood Studios is the only park that fills up consistently.  When we went there in December, Animal Kingdom was dead and Epcot was a ghost town during the week.


----------



## Aimeedyan

Current Floridian weighing in...

I gotta be honest... I'm scratching my head that some of the same people who have been frustrated when a single photo/video/incident at Disney was used by the media as an example of things happening in the parks are the same people taking a few shots of Super Bowl celebrations and determining that the entire state of Florida "doesn't care"

I really like this thread and community but if without moderation, all we're going to do is label an entire state based on the actions of a few, I'm out. This is a big state and I live in a community that largely DOES take it seriously and I think it shows in our numbers, our ability to have children in school, and our ability to reopen businesses and restaurants in a cautious manner and keep people employed. It keeps getting repeated on "just back" threads how much safer people feel at Disney than at home and that's not the case for me - it's much safer in the stores near me than at Disney.

And if you really, truly think all Floridians don't take COVID seriously, I question your judgement in placing the safety of your family on a vacation at Disney in the hands of people who live in Florida


----------



## PrincessV

Floridian here... there are plenty of us who do care, who wear masks, who physically distance, who've been doing every single thing right since the beginning. You don't see us in the news because we're the not the ones gathering in unmasked crowds! My highly populated county happens to have been doing really, really well, throughout the pandemic so far; a testament to how many are doing the right thing.

Sorry to go OT, but the Florida bashing gets tiring.

As for travel to FL, I live in a very touristy, but non-WDW, area: tourism has picked up significantly over the past couple weeks. A huge influx of out-of-state license plates. Our seasons tend to be a little different than WDW's, but I expect with no travel restrictions in place, we'll see pretty significant increases here and at WDW heading into Winter and Spring Break season. Do I wish more people would stay home in their own states? Yep. Are the visitors making COVID spread more? IDK; we haven't done anything to be able to track that, unfortunately.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think the demand is really there anyways right now for out of state travelers to come to Disney World.  There seems to be a large share of park attendance right now is coming from locals and Hollywood Studios is the only park that fills up consistently.  When we went there in December, Animal Kingdom was dead and Epcot was a ghost town during the week.



I can't say for sure what country they were from, but there were a lot of Spanish speaking groups in the park last week.  And possibly Portuguese speaking from Brazil.


----------



## Leigh L

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think the demand is really there anyways right now for out of state travelers to come to Disney World.  There seems to be a large share of park attendance right now is coming from locals and Hollywood Studios is the only park that fills up consistently.  When we went there in December, Animal Kingdom was dead and Epcot was a ghost town during the week.


I don't know, I think it's picking up? (Although clearly the old demand isn't back yet based on lower crowds). We've been three times since reopening. In August, it was very quiet and seemed like mostly locals and some bloggers. In November, we saw a LOT of Disneyland gear worn, and in January, talked to a few first-timers and saw numerous "first visit" buttons. Many others we saw in the park last month didn't appear to be locals (reading maps, etc. and hearing bits of conversation in the parks.) We didn't see that as much the first two trips.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sachilles said:


> Certainly Disney will follow CDC guidance. As the CDC loosens up, I think we'll see them loosen the spacing requirements before lifting the mask requirement. That would allow them an opportunity to increase capacity. Retaining the masks would still broadcast the message that they care to help combat the pandemic. Masks are logistically a lot easier to police than distancing etc. In general masks are a pretty easy thing to do, so I think it will probably be the last pandemic related measure to be removed. Even when no longer required, I think you will see many guests still using masks, even if only used partially. Heck, it is it's own niche industry, trying to have custom masks, to go along with your custom shirts, mickey ears etc.
> Ultimately, masks do no prevent revenue. Lowered capacity does. In fact, mask sales are probably a decent revenue center now.


As a family we've purchased at least eight Disney m-words so you make a good point!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Aimeedyan said:


> Current Floridian weighing in...
> 
> I gotta be honest... I'm scratching my head that some of the same people who have been frustrated when a single photo/video/incident at Disney was used by the media as an example of things happening in the parks are the same people taking a few shots of Super Bowl celebrations and determining that the entire state of Florida "doesn't care"
> 
> I really like this thread and community but if without moderation, all we're going to do is label an entire state based on the actions of a few, I'm out. This is a big state and I live in a community that largely DOES take it seriously and I think it shows in our numbers, our ability to have children in school, and our ability to reopen businesses and restaurants in a cautious manner and keep people employed. It keeps getting repeated on "just back" threads how much safer people feel at Disney than at home and that's not the case for me - it's much safer in the stores near me than at Disney.
> 
> And if you really, truly think all Floridians don't take COVID seriously, I question your judgement in placing the safety of your family on a vacation at Disney in the hands of people who live in Florida


I asked a fellow Floridian if they care, and he said no. That's where it started. Not to mention the governor has done little to create good faith that he's doing the right thing.

But I agree, if someone thinks ALL of Florida is dangerous, including Orlando/WDW, why would you go?


----------



## hereforthechurros

PrincessV said:


> Floridian here... there are plenty of us who do care, who wear masks, who physically distance, who've been doing every single thing right since the beginning. You don't see us in the news because we're the not the ones gathering in unmasked crowds! My highly populated county happens to have been doing really, really well, throughout the pandemic so far; a testament to how many are doing the right thing.
> 
> Sorry to go OT, but the Florida bashing gets tiring.
> 
> As for travel to FL, I live in a very touristy, but non-WDW, area: tourism has picked up significantly over the past couple weeks. A huge influx of out-of-state license plates. Our seasons tend to be a little different than WDW's, but I expect with no travel restrictions in place, we'll see pretty significant increases here and at WDW heading into Winter and Spring Break season. Do I wish more people would stay home in their own states? Yep. Are the visitors making COVID spread more? IDK; we haven't done anything to be able to track that, unfortunately.


I have a lot of friends who have been very strict about COVID but over the past few weeks I've noticed a good deal of them traveling now (via social media) so tourism picking up around the country seems to be real.


----------



## hereforthechurros

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...-a-plexiglass-makeover-today-in-disney-world/


----------



## helloconnie

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think the demand is really there anyways right now for out of state travelers to come to Disney World.  There seems to be a large share of park attendance right now is coming from locals and Hollywood Studios is the only park that fills up consistently.  When we went there in December, Animal Kingdom was dead and Epcot was a ghost town during the week.



Maybe not today but Disney is already advertising a 2-day add-on for a 4 day stay AND offering DVC members a two-day ticket add-on for 4 day or longer stays.  Clearly, people want out and a sense of normalcy.  If the vaccine distribution ramps up like they are saying, I can see bookings really pick up for the summer.  With that said, people want the whole experience.  So Disney will need to add back things like fireworks and character M&G.


----------



## fatmanatee

hereforthechurros said:


> I have a lot of friends who have been very strict about COVID but over the past few weeks I've noticed a good deal of them traveling now (via social media) so tourism picking up around the country seems real.


Just a hunch but I think as the most vulnerable get vaccinated, there might be more of a sense that we're in the clear and people can let their guard down and inch back to normal. I've been tempted to make a trip before Florida reaches uncharted weather territory for me (I've never been to Florida past April) but it's prob not happening, will end up waiting for the vaccine.


----------



## Eric Smith

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I can't say for sure what country they were from, but there were a lot of Spanish speaking groups in the park last week.  And possibly Portuguese speaking from Brazil.


There are some, but it's nowhere near a normal level.


----------



## BobbyDukes

Aimeedyan said:


> Current Floridian weighing in...
> 
> I gotta be honest... I'm scratching my head that some of the same people who have been frustrated when a single photo/video/incident at Disney was used by the media as an example of things happening in the parks are the same people taking a few shots of Super Bowl celebrations and determining that the entire state of Florida "doesn't care"
> 
> I really like this thread and community but if without moderation, all we're going to do is label an entire state based on the actions of a few, I'm out. This is a big state and I live in a community that largely DOES take it seriously and I think it shows in our numbers, our ability to have children in school, and our ability to reopen businesses and restaurants in a cautious manner and keep people employed. It keeps getting repeated on "just back" threads how much safer people feel at Disney than at home and that's not the case for me - it's much safer in the stores near me than at Disney.
> 
> And if you really, truly think all Floridians don't take COVID seriously, I question your judgement in placing the safety of your family on a vacation at Disney in the hands of people who live in Florida


Truly well spoken, maybe you should run for some office in Florida. Maybe mayor of Tampa


----------



## SaintsManiac

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> I can't say for sure what country they were from, but there were a lot of Spanish speaking groups in the park last week.  And possibly Portuguese speaking from Brazil.




People from the U.S. speak different languages, too. Doesn't mean they were international travelers.


----------



## vacationer1954

Mr. Drauer said:


> All of the major cities and counties in Florida have had a mask mandate since April 2020.


I think there are some serious gaps, but regardless, the fact is that the governor cut the legs out from under these mandates. The only way to enforce them to is arrest violators, which forces police to suffer being presented in the press as responding to violations out of proportion to the offense. I wish they'd actually have some intellectual integrity and do up stats comparing new cases to the level of noncompliance. I bet there's a strong correlation.


----------



## vacationer1954

hereforthechurros said:


> The rumored domestic FL flight ban got people talking. It will die down.


I'm thinking that they may have floated it deliberately to prepare the way for what they really want to do. "Well, we could have done an outright travel ban, but instead we're ..."


----------



## HokieRaven5

Earnings report so far seems to be a good sign of progress.

Seeing 94.9M paid subscribers to Disney+

$16.25B in revenue

Biggest bit of news is the Parks and Entertainment Segment only lost $119M in Q1 FY21 vs nearly $2B in Q3, and $1.1B in Q4 from FY20.

Edit: Parks themselves still operating at a loss of $798M domestically and $262M internationally


----------



## Douglas Dubh

LSUmiss said:


> I disagree. Our cases are way down here.


They are down all over.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> I asked a fellow Floridian if they care, and he said no. That's where it started. Not to mention the governor has done little to create good faith that he's doing the right thing.
> 
> But I agree, if someone thinks ALL of Florida is dangerous, including Orlando/WDW, why would you go?



If you were referring to me your question was regarding taking extra steps regarding the new variants. My response was that I’m going to do what I’ve done the whole time. I don’t go out to eat, even though my county does not have a mask mandate, 99% of people wear them at stores, I always do. I wear an N95 at work when I’m close to people.

I don’t know what more you want me to do?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Pyotr said:


> If you were referring to me your question was regarding taking extra steps regarding the new variants. My response was that I’m going to do what I’ve done the whole time. I don’t go out to eat, even though my county does not have a mask mandate, 99% of people wear them at stores, I always do. I wear an N95 at work when I’m close to people.
> 
> I don’t know what more you want me to do?


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

SaintsManiac said:


> People from the U.S. speak different languages, too. Doesn't mean they were international travelers.



Well aware, but I'm fairly certain they were international travelers.  Based on fashion, backpacks, etc.  I'd guess south america somewhere.


----------



## Spridell

Did I just hear right on the conference call that Disneyland will be closed until at least July? 

Wow


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spridell said:


> Did I just hear right on the conference call that Disneyland will be closed until at least July?
> 
> Wow




March, not July.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Spridell said:


> Did I just hear right on the conference call that Disneyland will be closed until at least July?
> 
> Wow


I understood Q2 to be TWDC FY. So through at least March/April.


----------



## Spridell

SaintsManiac said:


> March, not July.


Ohhh so disney's second quarter? 

That makes more sense


----------



## fatmanatee

Spridell said:


> Ohhh so disney's second quarter?
> 
> That makes more sense


Yep, fiscal Q2 is this quarter (I get confused by it too).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

No surprise here, but 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359985123333079041


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pyotr said:


> If you were referring to me your question was regarding taking extra steps regarding the new variants. My response was that I’m going to do what I’ve done the whole time. I don’t go out to eat, even though my county does not have a mask mandate, 99% of people wear them at stores, I always do. I wear an N95 at work when I’m close to people.
> 
> I don’t know what more you want me to do?


You? Absolutely nothing. By doing those things you show you already have concern. That’s a good thing and I thank you for being a good human. It’s anyone not taking those precautions anywhere - not just FL where you said people aren’t cornered - while a more contagious variant is spreading.

I think we’ve talked ourselves into a circle


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> No surprise here, but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359985123333079041


Ample demand comment again. So are they keeping resorts closed for purely fiscal reasons?

Edit: probably referring across the board. No doubt DL demand is sky high.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Bob said on the earnings call he expects social distancing and masks to be required in the parks into 2022. Said it’s possible things could change, but that’s how they see it right now.


----------



## Spridell

Chapek just said some form of masks and social distancing through the rest of this year

But....hoping it won't be needed by 2022


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Bob said on the earnings call he expects social distancing and masks to be required in the parks into 2022. Said it’s possible things could change, but that’s how they see it right now.


I wouldn’t be surprised if they increased capacity further and “closed in” social distancing once some critical mass of vaccinations and caseload permit, but masks will still make sense when kids aren’t vaccinated.

They’d rather have more people in parks and more offering keeping them there (reopened shows, etc), than lower attendance like now but with masks dropped.


----------



## zumfelde

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Bob said on the earnings call he expects social distancing and masks to be required in the parks into 2022. Said it’s possible things could change, but that’s how they see it right now.


That is just crazy. The cdc says wearing 2 mask offers you 95% protection so mask should be optional for people that are recovered or have had the vaccine  if you want to be protected just wear 2 mask


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

sullivan.kscott said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if they increased capacity further and “closed in” social distancing once some critical mass of vaccinations and caseload permit, but masks will still make sense when kids aren’t vaccinated.
> 
> They’d rather have more people in parks and more offering keeping them there (reopened shows, etc), than lower attendance like now but with masks dropped.


I’d have to replay the earnings call to see exactly what he said since I was mostly just listening for the masks because I personally am trying to wait until I don’t have to wear a mask to go, but they did brag about how they’ve used engineering to get more people in the parks while still keeping capacity at 35% so I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## Farro

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Bob said on the earnings call he expects social distancing and masks to be required in the parks into 2022. Said it’s possible things could change, but that’s how they see it right now.



Well, he basically said it depends on the progress of vaccinations - which is only going to get better.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Farro said:


> Well, he basically said it depends on the progress of vaccinations - which is only going to get better.


Right so things could change, but as of now that’s their plan. So if that’s going to affect people’s plans, they should plan expecting masks and social distancing IMO. Just trying to let people know what Disney’s current plan is.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Also, I would like to clarify it was a little unclear on the call. He said he expects masks and social distancing to be in place for the rest of the year. But then he also said he doesn’t expect them to be in place in 2022. So there’s some disconnect there. It was also never made clear whether that meant calendar year or fiscal year since Disney’s fiscal year ends on September 30.

Below is the full quote.

“We have no doubt, and when we reopen up in parks that were closed, or increase the capacity, that we’ll have some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for the remainder of this year. That’s our expectation. But, I believe that Dr. Fauci said earlier today that he hopes that there is vaccines for everyone who wants them by April this year. If that happens, that is a game-changer.

And that could accelerate our expectations, and give people the confidence that they need to come back to the parks. Will there be overlap until we know that we have herd immunity? Sure there will. But do we believe we’ll be in the same state of 6 foot social distance and mask wearing in 22? Absolutely not.”


----------



## Farro

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Also, I would like to clarify it was a little unclear on the call. He said he expects masks and social distancing to be in place for the rest of the year. But then he also said he doesn’t expect them to be in place in 2022. So there’s some disconnect there. It was also never made clear whether that meant calendar year or fiscal year since Disney’s fiscal year ends on September 30.
> 
> Below is the full quote.
> 
> “We have no doubt, and when we reopen up in parks that were closed, or increase the capacity, that we’ll have some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for the remainder of this year. That’s our expectation. But, I believe that Dr. Fauci said earlier today that he hopes that there is vaccines for everyone who wants them by April this year. If that happens, that is a game-changer.
> 
> And that could accelerate our expectations, and give people the confidence that they need to come back to the parks. Will there be overlap until we know that we have herd immunity? Sure there will. But do we believe we’ll be in the same state of 6 foot social distance and mask wearing in 22? Absolutely not.”



Key to me is "some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for remainder of this year" - I think depending on how vaccinations go, we could be looking at easing of restrictions as early as fall.

****I am not anyone who knows anything, so don't book a trip based on what I said


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I think it’ll be gradual. No masks outside but still indoors. Things like that.


----------



## SJMajor67

I think if we have enough vaccines available for anyone of any age group to vaccinated by April, Disney's plans will be greatly accelerated. We all know they are still losing money and want that to change as fast as possible.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Ample demand comment again. So are they keeping resorts closed for purely fiscal reasons?
> 
> Edit: probably referring across the board. No doubt DL demand is sky high.



Right. And they likely know there are people who *want* to go but won’t until they are vaccinated. I think they can comfortably project that demand will be higher once more people are more comfortable - whether that’s due to being vaccinated themselves, or transmission being lowered due to vaccinations. There is still pent up demand for WDW even though it is open. Many people just aren’t comfortable going yet, but that will surely change as vaccination becomes more widespread.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Farro said:


> Key to me is "some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for remainder of this year" - I think depending on how vaccinations go, we could be looking at easing of restrictions as early as fall.
> 
> ****I am not anyone who knows anything, so don't book a trip based on what I said


I'm keeping my November cruise based on this post alone.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Deleted. Duplicate.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think it’ll be gradual. No masks outside but still indoors. Things like that.


I see gradual lifting, too.  Not sure how to do anything but all or nothing within park gates, but that's why I work where I do and not at Disney.

Upon further thought, I think Springs/DTD and resort hotels would be first to go based on local transmission rates.  I'd love to walk from my room to Sassagoula for some beignets sans mask.  Maybe full busses with masks, then off walking around at Springs but individual shops and Disney especially want them at the door but the stores are allowed to fully open again.

I'd love nuance at the parks, but I think Disney would rather have no cap on attendance and a return of MNSSHP by 10/1/2021 while keeping masks required regardless of where you are.  Maybe if a lull appears between 10/15 or whatever and Thanksgiving they could trial masks off outdoors and on in shows and shops or something.  But it seems like so much of a headache in the parks to enforce something like that, especially after they nixed walking and eating/drinking last summer.



MickeyWaffles said:


> Right. And they likely know there are people who *want* to go but won’t until they are vaccinated. I think they can comfortably project that demand will be higher once more people are more comfortable - whether that’s due to being vaccinated themselves, or transmission being lowered due to vaccinations. There is still pent up demand for WDW even though it is open. Many people just aren’t comfortable going yet, but that will surely change as vaccination becomes more widespread.



Or won't go _again_ until things meaningfully come back.  I'm surprisingly not bothered by the masks in FL heat, but I want fireworks, bad hot dogs at Casey's, and other things that are missing or soon to open and new (Rat, especially) before we book again.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think it’ll be gradual. No masks outside but still indoors. Things like that.


I could live with and be happy with that.


----------



## firefly_ris

Farro said:


> Key to me is "some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for remainder of this year" - I think depending on how vaccinations go, we could be looking at easing of restrictions as early as fall.
> 
> ****I am not anyone who knows anything, so don't book a trip based on what I said



You and the positivity, stick around, I like that. 

But really I'm with you on that.


----------



## Missingmypooh

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think it’ll be gradual. No masks outside but still indoors. Things like that.



LEGOLAND has done this with great success. I can see universal likely following suit first, and then Disney world. Something gradual outside and still keeping masks and lines on the ground for indoors. 

Likely depends on when Florida lifts the state of emergency in conjunction with the hard numbers (hopefully continuing to go down) for spring/summer.


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> I asked a fellow Floridian if they care, and he said no. That's where it started. Not to mention the governor has done little to create good faith that he's doing the right thing.
> 
> But I agree, if someone thinks ALL of Florida is dangerous, including Orlando/WDW, why would you go?


 
I think Gov is doing a great job in Florida, better than a lot of other states, and I am not even a fan of his.


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> No surprise here, but
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359985123333079041


 Well considering Biden said today they will have the ability to vaccinate 300 million people fully by July, there is your full capacity timeframe


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Well considering Biden said today they will have the ability to vaccinate 300 million people fully by July, there is your full capacity timeframe



I still think they may redefine what “full capacity” is.


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> I still think they may redefine what “full capacity” is.


I agree. Here was what Chapek said during the call today. 

#83
Q: more on parks
capex... what's in it?


A: Bob...Parks... year of challenge and learning.. how to squeeze yield (dollars) out of people in new and innovative ways! Able to break old ways that weren't working that well. Our 'problem' is too many guests!! So, we now have more levers to control that with new procedures starting from scratch.

A: Christine... parks people have done a great way to control costs.
capex... reducing capex at parks
increase capex in media for tech and DTC infrastructure


----------



## jlwhitney

Missingmypooh said:


> LEGOLAND has done this with great success. I can see universal likely following suit first, and then Disney world. Something gradual outside and still keeping masks and lines on the ground for indoors.
> 
> Likely depends on when Florida lifts the state of emergency in conjunction with the hard numbers (hopefully continuing to go down) for spring/summer.



we have been going to legoland since sept because of their rules are just more reasonable for us and they only require the masks for 8 and up.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Missingmypooh said:


> LEGOLAND has done this with great success. I can see universal likely following suit first, and then Disney world. Something gradual outside and still keeping masks and lines on the ground for indoors.
> 
> Likely depends on when Florida lifts the state of emergency in conjunction with the hard numbers (hopefully continuing to go down) for spring/summer.


I agree that Universal will lead the charge.  But when they trialed seating every row at Bourne recently they got slaughtered at guest relations.  People aren't ready _yet_, but  do think they will be ready to pack in a little toward the traditional school summer season.  When more people are vaccinated their attitudes will modify.  Maybe not ready to go "full bore" again, but sitting every row in a theater or closing in some of the gaps in line - things like that.



MickeyWaffles said:


> I still think they may redefine what “full capacity” is.



Clearly they see per capita spending up with less AP availability utilizing the ParkPass system.  The raw number allowed in may be the same, but they'll make sure those numbers are coming from hard ticket guests in the majority as opposed to the current AP structure.


----------



## zumfelde

Jrb1979 said:


> I agree. Here was what Chapek said during the call today.
> 
> #83
> Q: more on parks
> capex... what's in it?
> 
> 
> A: Bob...Parks... year of challenge and learning.. how to squeeze yield (dollars) out of people in new and innovative ways! Able to break old ways that weren't working that well. Our 'problem' is too many guests!! So, we now have more levers to control that with new procedures starting from scratch.
> 
> A: Christine... parks people have done a great way to control costs.
> capex... reducing capex at parks
> increase capex in media for tech and DTC infrastructure


Yes Disney has finally admitted the have packed the parks to much. They need to use the park reservation system to control the crowds and figure out how to make a profit with lower attendance numbers.


----------



## randumb0

hereforthechurros said:


> Or even come to fruition let alone be taken to court.
> 
> Are people in Florida concerned about this variant?



Nope


----------



## Sunnywho

https://covid19.healthdata.org/unit...=infections-testing&tab=trend&test=infections

IHME coronavirus models have Florida heading into a surge


----------



## mshanson3121

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Bob said on the earnings call *he expects social distancing and masks to be required in the parks into 2022*. Said it’s possible things could change, but that’s how they see it right now.





Spridell said:


> Chapek just said some form of masks and social distancing through the rest of this year
> 
> But....*hoping it won't be needed by 2022*



So which one is it? lol. Or did he say both - that he expects them to be needed, but hoping they wont?


----------



## mshanson3121

mi*vida*loca said:


> I think it’ll be gradual. No masks outside but still indoors. Things like that.



See that I could live with. But if masks are still required outdoors, there's no way I can go.


----------



## mshanson3121

Sunnywho said:


> https://covid19.healthdata.org/unit...=infections-testing&tab=trend&test=infections
> IHME coronavirus models have Florida heading into a surge



Well I think that's just common sense knowing that people are going to travel for spring/Easter break. There will likely be a surge that follows that.


----------



## Pyotr

BorderTenny said:


> Looks to me like the whole country is. Keep your hateful fear-mongering away from my adopted home state.


IMHE has been comically off the whole time. Why anyone would care about their projections is beyond me. 

This whole thread has become a Florida bashing fest, especially from people who live in areas with severe restrictions. 

I came to this board to talk about my love for Disney. Unfortunately it has become a big downer.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY




----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> IMHE has been comically off the whole time. Why anyone would care about their projections is beyond me.
> 
> This whole thread has become a Florida bashing fest, especially from people who live in areas with severe restrictions.
> 
> I came to this board to talk about my love for Disney. Unfortunately it has become a big downer.


The ignore feature is perfect for that. Ignore Debbie downers and it gets upbeat again


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Let's stay on topic folks so this board doesn't become a repeat of every scary comment section on FB...


----------



## karen4546

mshanson3121 said:


> Well I think that's just common sense knowing that people are going to travel for spring/Easter break. There will likely be a surge that follows that.



I live in Louisiana.  I was in WDW in September, October, November and December.  September was HOT and at that time you could still drink while in line-thankfully.  It was a learning experience figuring out which masks were the most comfortable for me.  MOST were following the mask and social distancing rules and at that time -Sept./Oct. lines were not too bad at all.  In Nov./Dec., it was much more crowded and people were not allowed to eat/drink in lines.  

We also visited Universal in December.  Before and after each ride, the the workers were encouraging hand sanitizer.  At Disney, the sanitizer is available but at Universal someone was actually standing there to dispense it.  

We flew in and the airplanes were PACKED! So much so that we decided to upgrade on the way back to FC.  

I am writing all this to say that it does not have to be a "surge".  If people would just do their part (sanitize, wash their hands, wear mask, social distance) the we can all have a good vacation without getting sick or making someone else sick.  I had my second dose of Moderna on Tuesday.  But, I will of course still wear my mask to protect others.  

A surge in cases does not have to happen.  Follow the rules of wherever you visit.  

I will be back @ WDW in less than a month.  I have no concerns for myself because I will follow the rules and I hope that other vacationers do the same.  Will they all be respectful and follow the markers, wear their masks properly ? No.  But there is no cure for "that".


----------



## mshanson3121

karen4546 said:


> I live in Louisiana.  I was in WDW in September, October, November and December.  September was HOT and at that time you could still drink while in line-thankfully.  It was a learning experience figuring out which masks were the most comfortable for me.  MOST were following the mask and social distancing rules and at that time -Sept./Oct. lines were not too bad at all.  In Nov./Dec., it was much more crowded and people were not allowed to eat/drink in lines.
> 
> We also visited Universal in December.  Before and after each ride, the the workers were encouraging hand sanitizer.  At Disney, the sanitizer is available but at Universal someone was actually standing there to dispense it.
> 
> We flew in and the airplanes were PACKED! So much so that we decided to upgrade on the way back to FC.
> 
> I am writing all this to say that it does not have to be a "surge".  If people would just do their part (sanitize, wash their hands, wear mask, social distance) the we can all have a good vacation without getting sick or making someone else sick.  I had my second dose of Moderna on Tuesday.  But, I will of course still wear my mask to protect others.
> 
> A surge in cases does not have to happen.  Follow the rules of wherever you visit.
> 
> I will be back @ WDW in less than a month.  I have no concerns for myself because I will follow the rules and I hope that other vacationers do the same.  Will they all be respectful and follow the markers, wear their masks properly ? No.  But there is no cure for "that".



Agree. However, Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's have proven that surges happen because too many people DON'T follow the rules.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I think yesterday was one of the first "yellow" DHS days on the availability calendar since the return of park hopping.  Anyone hear reports of people being allowed to park hop into DHS (or not)?


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mshanson3121 said:


> So which one is it? lol. Or did he say both - that he expects them to be needed, but hoping they wont?


I posted his full quote in an earlier comment. Take a read through. He wasn’t very clear. And to be fair it was in response to a question, it wasn’t a prepared remark.


----------



## middlechild

Disney park operation must walk a fine line. On one hand is CDC recommendations. Also take into account FL requirements. And not a small part is what the public "believes" is necessary. This last point I would argue is the most important one. All three may not, indeed, DO NOT line up. In order to get people into the parks, there must be enough plexiglass to satisfy CDC, enough distancing marks on the ground for FL, and enough CM interaction for the public to be re-assured. And all this has to be communicated via advertising that it is "safe" to come to WDW.  Disney does not do science, they are selling an experience that is high end of the cost spectrum. The idea the parks are doing as well as they are is a testament to the suits in mahogany row doing a pretty good job of waling that fine line.  I find it fascinating to follow along the morphing of strategies to adapt to changing expectations and requirements.  It is not important to Disney that 70% of people are vaccinated, only that the target demographic believes that the threshold for immunization has been crossed, regardless of the actual number. And guess at the point six months in advance to plan hours, open resorts, staffing projections, equity actors on board, food and DME.


----------



## cristen72

I know last year the cheerleading competitions and such that were staying at Disney were all cancelled 

I saw a Facebook post that said a huge group is scheduled to be there the last week of April for a competition.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jlwhitney

cristen72 said:


> I know last year the cheerleading competitions and such that were staying at Disney were all cancelled
> 
> I saw a Facebook post that said a huge group is scheduled to be there the last week of April for a competition.  Can anyone confirm?



Yes its the big Summit competition that is held every year at Wide world of Sports.


----------



## disneygirlsng

cristen72 said:


> I know last year the cheerleading competitions and such that were staying at Disney were all cancelled
> 
> I saw a Facebook post that said a huge group is scheduled to be there the last week of April for a competition.  Can anyone confirm?


As of now Worlds, Summit, and D2 Summit are all still on, which are all back to back at the end of April and beginning of May. I believe UCA college nationals is scheduled around that time as well. It could all change though.


----------



## cristen72

Well damn.  Looks like that might not have been the best week for us to choose


----------



## sachilles

I'll be curious to see what "full capacity" means in the not too distant future. I think even if the world was fully vaccinated tomorrow and Covid 19 wiped from the planet, that the economic impact from the past year will still be a huge factor for years to come on Disney and travel and tourism. Work from home culture has taken root, remote schooling options as well. Once financially recovered, I think typical travel peak times will also shift.


----------



## DavidHobart

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Also, I would like to clarify it was a little unclear on the call. He said he expects masks and social distancing to be in place for the rest of the year. But then he also said he doesn’t expect them to be in place in 2022. So there’s some disconnect there. It was also never made clear whether that meant calendar year or fiscal year since Disney’s fiscal year ends on September 30.
> 
> Below is the full quote.
> 
> “We have no doubt, and when we reopen up in parks that were closed, or increase the capacity, that we’ll have some level of social distancing and mask-wearing for the remainder of this year. That’s our expectation. But, I believe that Dr. Fauci said earlier today that he hopes that there is vaccines for everyone who wants them by April this year. If that happens, that is a game-changer.
> 
> And that could accelerate our expectations, and give people the confidence that they need to come back to the parks. Will there be overlap until we know that we have herd immunity? Sure there will. But do we believe we’ll be in the same state of 6 foot social distance and mask wearing in 22? Absolutely not.”


In the back of my mind for some time I have thought that shifting to the WHO physical distancing recommendation of one meter (~39 inches, rather than the 72" of US 6 foot policy) would be a nice middle ground for keeping up social distancing if/after numbers and vaccines rates improve.

Disney can't not be aware of this recommendation, as it was the standard that China adopted (I don't know if it still is; when I last saw data on this, some countries were using 2 meters (~79 inches), some 6 feet (72 inches), some 1.5 meters (e.g. Germany, ~59 inches), and some like China 1 meter.)

While I know I am grasping at straws, I did find the specific reference to "6 foot social distancing" rather than just "social distancing" to be a good sign on this.

Such a change would matter a lot not just for Disney but for a lot of other employers, as the area required for one person to be 6 feet away from another person who is following the same rules is 8.3 square feet at one meter rather than 28.26 square feet at 6 feet.  The savings in space (and thus capacity in many queues and shows) may not be quite proportionate, as because of party size Disney can't measure this from a point (e.g. a person's nose and mouth) but rather the area that a group fills...but it is still substantial...


----------



## Jrb1979

To get Disney talk going. This is from the same guy (Seanual757 at WDWmagic) who broke the news that Tron was going to be delayed. This is his response on what's going on with the train. 


No and no ETA or work order for the completion of the train track once construction starts back up they will still have more concrete work and hardscape work to do in the area. I do not expect to see the train back up and running until mid 2022.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> To get Disney talk going. This is from the same guy (Seanual757 at WDWmagic) who broke the news that Tron was going to be delayed. This is his response on what's going on with the train.
> 
> 
> No and no ETA or work order for the completion of the train track once construction starts back up they will still have more concrete work and hardscape work to do in the area. I do not expect to see the train back up and running until mid 2022.



That train has been closed for refurbishment for almost every trip we've taken there!


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Farro said:


> That train has been closed for refurbishment for almost every trip we've taken there!


It’s been a little more than 2 years already. Hard to believe.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Jrb1979 said:


> To get Disney talk going. This is from the same guy (Seanual757 at WDWmagic) who broke the news that Tron was going to be delayed. This is his response on what's going on with the train.
> 
> 
> No and no ETA or work order for the completion of the train track once construction starts back up they will still have more concrete work and hardscape work to do in the area. I do not expect to see the train back up and running until mid 2022.



Could they at least pipe in some ambient train whistle sounds around the park in the meantime? I miss that sound so much!


----------



## rockpiece

Hollywood is stupid packed today, when Star Tours has a 60 minute wait you know it’s crowded for the post covid closure era.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Hollywood is stupid packed today, when Star Tours has a 60 minute wait you know it’s crowded for the post covid closure era.



Presidents Day weekend never fails


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Do we even have any rumors of when 2022 bookings will open up?


----------



## mattpeto

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Do we even have any rumors of when 2022 bookings will open up?



It's always been in June/July IIRC.

Remember the 11 month window for DVC already include 2022 bookings.  That's probably why the DME info came out already. Before they open 2022 bookings, I kind of expect them to announce their bolt-on service with Disney Genie to help with airport transfers.


----------



## Missingmypooh

mattpeto said:


> It's always been in June/July IIRC.
> 
> Remember the 11 month window for DVC already include 2022 bookings.  That's probably why the DME info came out already. Before they open 2022 bookings, I kind of expect them to announce their bolt-on service with Disney Genie to help with airport transfers.



Travel agents are supposed to have exclusive Disney genie options, I’m sure the rumors for a timeline for genie will start once travel agents have a first peek. (And of course when it hits the App Store!) 

im not really looking forward to Genie, considering all the hype around SWGE and the subsequent letdown (most of that was supposed to be digital interaction type stuff)


----------



## preemiemama

Missingmypooh said:


> Travel agents are supposed to have exclusive Disney genie options, I’m sure the rumors for a timeline for genie will start once travel agents have a first peek. (And of course when it hits the App Store!)
> 
> im not really looking forward to Genie, considering all the hype around SWGE and the subsequent letdown (most of that was supposed to be digital interaction type stuff)


So thinking Genie for 2022 trips?  It'd be tough to do for this year with restrictions in place still...I'd imagine, anyway.


----------



## wdw_dine_junkie

Ft Wilderness used to open up at 500 days (on the phone only), but we are long past that.  Hope we get a heads up soon!


----------



## mattpeto

Genie sounds like a a subscription service in the making.  If it ends up costing $100/year and provides airport transfers for my family, sign me up.


----------



## Missingmypooh

mattpeto said:


> Genie sounds like a a subscription service in the making.  If it ends up costing $100/year and provides airport transfers for my family, sign me up.



it sounds like the inevitable end of travel agents as we know it

it could debut for the 2022 year, and I imagine it’s an algo, so removing certain options would likely be easy (but this is also the same creator of the very buggy MDE).

my impression was it was a choose your own adventure type deal, but it really sounds too good to be true.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mattpeto said:


> Genie sounds like a a subscription service in the making.  If it ends up costing $100/year and provides airport transfers for my family, sign me up.


C’mon. You know the app would crash and you’d have to order an Uber.


----------



## NJlauren

wdw_dine_junkie said:


> Ft Wilderness used to open up at 500 days (on the phone only), but we are long past that.  Hope we get a heads up soon!


I thought hotels all still open at 499 days.  I was able to book this years 50th anniversary trip at 499 days. Via phone only.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

NJlauren said:


> I thought hotels all still open at 499 days.  I was able to book this years 50th anniversary trip at 499 days. Via phone only.



FYI, you’re correct that hotels are normally open for room only booking at 499 days out, but Disney paused that at some point during the closure and has not opened 2022 dates for booking yet.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I saw it on FB so take it with a literal grain of salt, but someone said Flying Fish did not renew their lease?


----------



## Boardwalk III

figmentfinesse said:


> I saw it on FB so take it with a literal grain of salt, but someone said Flying Fish did not renew their lease?



Please say this isn’t true!


----------



## andyman8

figmentfinesse said:


> I saw it on FB so take it with a literal grain of salt, but someone said Flying Fish did not renew their lease?





Boardwalk III said:


> Please say this isn’t true!


Flying Fish is owned and operated by Disney (its most recent redo was even done by WDI), so it wouldn’t be making any renewal decisions about a lease with Disney. Unlike Big River Grill for example, Flying Fish’s fate is entirely up to Disney.

P.S. I’m pretty confident Flying Fish will be back once BWI reopens. At this point, BWI does not have an announced reopening date.


----------



## Boardwalk III

andyman8 said:


> Flying Fish is owned and operated by Disney (its most recent redo was even done by WDI), so it wouldn’t be making any renewal decisions about a lease with Disney. Unlike Big River Grill for example, Flying Fish’s fate is entirely up to Disney.
> 
> P.S. I’m pretty confident Flying Fish will be back once BWI reopens. At this point, BWI does not have an announced reopening date.



Thanks. I’m a 20 year BWV DVC owner. Flying Fish is our “go to” when we want to splurge. Still seems to be popular after all these years,  but with the shutdown and the hotel (Inn) side of Boardwalk still closed it’s going to be tough to reopen it until things improve. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Spridell

andyman8 said:


> Flying Fish is owned and operated by Disney (its most recent redo was even done by WDI), so it wouldn’t be making any renewal decisions about a lease with Disney. Unlike Big River Grill for example, Flying Fish’s fate is entirely up to Disney.
> 
> P.S. I’m pretty confident Flying Fish will be back once BWI reopens. At this point, BWI does not have an announced reopening date.



One of my favorite restaurants on property. 

Can't wait to go back when it opens again.


----------



## rockpiece

Lol Disney you can keep lying to us with “35% capacity” Certainly not that today. Magic Kingdom is a mess.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rockpiece said:


> Lol Disney you can keep lying to us with “35% capacity” Certainly not that today. Magic Kingdom is a mess.



It's still 35%. Just MK is finally closer to that 35% capacity threshold than normal in COVID operation.


----------



## rockpiece

HokieRaven5 said:


> It's still 35%. Just MK is finally closer to that 35% capacity threshold than normal in COVID operation.


Well whatever they are at they are letting way too many people in here.


----------



## gottalovepluto

rockpiece said:


> Well whatever they are at they are letting way too many people in here.


It is 35%, they stated so to investors during the earnings call.

And I concur, it’s too many. Sounds crazy there! 90 mins for Pirates?!! Yikes!! Maybe it will quiet down tonight since they’re open until 10pm?


----------



## rockpiece

gottalovepluto said:


> It is 35%, they stated so to investors during the earnings call.
> 
> And I concur, it’s too many. Sounds crazy there! 90 mins for Pirates?!! Yikes!! Maybe it will quiet down tonight since they’re open until 10pm?


When the Little Mermaid and The Tomorrowland Speedway are both at 60 mins wait you know there is too many people here. Luckily we are just here to walk around and get some miles so not really effecting us but I feel bad for someone whose only MK day is today.


----------



## Eric Smith

rockpiece said:


> When the Little Mermaid and The Tomorrowland Speedway are both at 60 mins wait you know there is too many people here. Luckily we are just here to walk around and get some miles so not really effecting us but I feel bad for someone whose only MK day is today.


60 mins for little mermaid wasn’t super uncommon pre-pandemic


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

rockpiece said:


> When the Little Mermaid and The Tomorrowland Speedway are both at 60 mins wait you know there is too many people here. Luckily we are just here to walk around and get some miles so not really effecting us but I feel bad for someone whose only MK day is today.


FWIW: The vast majority of these wait times right now are substantially lower than they would have been a year ago on this same day.  The only difference is the "feel" of socially distanced lines and the absence of FastPass to avoid a few of the lines.

(EDIT: And I'm not discounting how much of an impact that "feel" can have on your day... but it's important to keep facts in mind here, and the fact is, the actual wait times are way down.  Example: 7DMT at 85 mins now vs. 180 mins last year.)

This isn't the same day since this data was from the Saturday of President's Day weekend last year... but 2pm on Sat last year - check these out:
What are Wait Times Like During the President's Day Holiday? - KennythePirate.com


----------



## VeronicaZS

Just got prompted to do a survey on MDE. One of the questions is about taking off your mask for photos!!! I so hope this becomes a reality soon!!!!


----------



## Missingmypooh

VeronicaZS said:


> Just got prompted to do a survey on MDE. One of the questions is about taking off your mask for photos!!! I so hope this becomes a reality soon!!!!
> View attachment 556607



this would be an incredible compromise and something that would make a lot of people very happy.
For those uncomfortable with this idea, looks like they can just avoid these area


----------



## helloconnie

I was excited to hear Chapek say that if Fauci's comment about most Americans being vaccinated by April proves true that it "would be a game changer".  I have said it on several other threads that the numbers are there to support the 66% of adults who say they would get vaccinated to have their shots by end of April.  Vaccine distribution is really ramping up now and soon, fingers crossed, the J&J vaccine will be approved for emergency use.  As I said before, if the vaccine rates continue as predicted, then I would bet that by April Disney starts announcing changes to get the parks back to somewhat normal operations.  They will want to make the announcement as soon as prudent to get the summer bookings to come in.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> I feel bad for someone whose only MK day is today.



Why would anyone expect short lines on a federal holiday, pandemic or not? Wait times were long like this over the Christmas break too.


----------



## yulilin3

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why would anyone expect short lines on a federal holiday, pandemic or not? Wait times were long like this over the Christmas break too.


And Mardi gras. Yeah it was expected to be busy, no surprise


----------



## MickeyWaffles

yulilin3 said:


> And Mardi gras. Yeah it was expected to be busy, no surprise



Wait times at MK all look pretty reasonable/expected for a holiday at this moment anyway. Mine Train, Splash and Space are the only ones listed at over an hour.


----------



## Leigh L

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why would anyone expect short lines on a federal holiday, pandemic or not? Wait times were long like this over the Christmas break too.


Prepandemic, we've navigated Christmas Eve at MK better than any park on any day during President's week. We did a trip that week in 2018 and hands down, the busiest we'd ever experienced. I swore I'd never go to WDW that week ever again.

That being said....lol. What does anyone think the odds of MK being extended on Thursday night this week?  Turns out I'm going to be in town in a few days and might pop in one of the parks that day.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

I'm here now on my 3rd pandemic trip (the others being July and August). There is definitely an extremely noticeable increase in crowd levels ( expected for a holiday weekend). We haven't done many rides, but came to the parks for the atmosphere and to shop at the festival of the arts. For us, it has still been a great trip even without a rides focus. We've found it to be really relaxing kind of taking things as we go and not worrying about what we ride. This would not be a good time for us if we wanted a long park days trip.

We did AK this morning and the safari line went to the festival of the lion King theater, as did the flight of passage line in the opposite direction. River journey line reached Tiffins. As regular visitors, we don't feel a need to wait in those lines but I definitely understand the pressure people who only come annually/less would feel to get everything done and why many of them are frustrated. Gorilla falls trail was closed this morning too which pushed more people out into the main areas. I won't lie, the crowds have kind of looked like a mess this weekend but you can also tell that it is an organized chaos. They thought through where to put all the people in these massive lines so that they don't just obstruct everything. 

This has been a great weekend for shopping, dining, and people watching, but definitely not what you want if you desired a rides-focused trip. 

The days of early pandemic empty main areas are definitely gone  I'm so glad I was able to experience that quiet period, because boy does this make me miss fastpass!

It is nice to take a trip that forces you to stop and smell the roses though. We talked about even doing a trip similar to this again because it is so great having no agenda. I'm laying out at the pool right now and will head back to the room when I feel like it. Besides a Sanaa reservation tonight, I have no firm plans and it is kind of great!


----------



## rockpiece

MickeyWaffles said:


> Wait times at MK all look pretty reasonable/expected for a holiday at this moment anyway. Mine Train, Splash and Space are the only ones listed at over an hour.



Guess you missed Pirates hitting triple digits earlier. Splash is currently listed at 115... yikes.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Guess you missed Pirates hitting triple digits earlier. Splash is currently listed at 115... yikes.



Sure, but now Mine Train is down to 60. They seem to be ebbing and flowing.

Don’t get me wrong - we are not going until the covid situation is better and I would not be comfortable in any way with today’s crowds. I just don’t think they are that unexpected for a federal holiday considering how crowded the parks were and how long waits were at the holidays. Today can one of the busiest of the year, so it’s not weird that it’s on par with what the holiday crowds were 6 or 7 weeks ago.


----------



## HokieRaven5

rockpiece said:


> Guess you missed Pirates hitting triple digits earlier. Splash is currently listed at 115... yikes.



I mean splash wasn't even open last year on President's day so that's an improvement.

A majority of the attractions last president's day had average wait times near or above the hour mark, and that's with everything being open and available. Space and 7DM averaged over 2 hours.


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> I mean splash wasn't even open last year on President's day so that's an improvement.
> 
> A majority of the attractions last president's day had average wait times near or above the hour mark, and that's with everything being open and available. Space and 7DM averaged over 2 hours.


The beauty of no fast pass


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> The beauty of no fast pass



I did not miss FP+ in November at all and I'm excited to navigate again Easter weekend without FP+.


----------



## hertamaniac

Fast forward a year from now and I suspect the line waits won't be too much different than this weekend.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> Lol Disney you can keep lying to us with “35% capacity” Certainly not that today. Magic Kingdom is a mess.


Amen. We left at noon. Walkways were packed. Restaurants were packed. No additional dining was open. Worst day we’ve had at WDW in almost 20 visits. Our Uber driver told us her roommate/niece is a CM and said that attendance wise things are pretty much back to normal. We were there over Christmas and it was nothing like this weekend.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> It is 35%, they stated so to investors during the earnings call.
> 
> And I concur, it’s too many. Sounds crazy there! 90 mins for Pirates?!! Yikes!! Maybe it will quiet down tonight since they’re open until 10pm?


Chapek also said they’re using creative engineering so 35% does not mean 35% per normal times, it means they’ve come up with new capacity numbers and are weighing against those.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> Why would anyone expect short lines on a federal holiday, pandemic or not? Wait times were long like this over the Christmas break too.


Not a fair point. Disney is enticing people with 35% capacity talk but if you expect that to look like it should you’re a fool. And It’s not about expecting short wait times, it’s that there’s nowhere else to go. Many things still closed, limited dining, limited capacity. I can say I’ve never seen pirates hit 90 and that wasn’t even the worst offender for what’s typical today. Staffing wasn’t in line with attendance which isn’t okay considering they have exact numbers for park attendance now. Sleepy Hollow had at least 60 people in line at one point. Like, everywhere was a mess. We were there over Christmas too so can compare the different experiences.

EDIT: not saying YOU are a fool, I mean those going expecting 35% of a typical day get to play the fool.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Not a fair point. Disney is enticing people with 35% capacity talk but if you expect that to look like it should you’re a fool. And It’s not about expecting short wait times, it’s that there’s nowhere else to go. Many things still closed, limited dining, limited capacity. But I can say I’ve never seen pirates hit 90 and that wasn’t even the worst offender for what’s typical today. Staffing wasn’t in line with attendance with isn’t okay considering they have exact numbers for park attendance now. Sleepy Hollow had at least 60 people in line at one point. Like, everywhere was a mess.



Huh?

The poster I quoted said they feel bad for anyone who has today as their only MK day.

Today is President’s Day. It’s a federal holiday. Some have a long weekend off, some have the week off. The park is going to be very, very busy.  How is that point unfair?

I said in a following post, I wouldn’t go to WDW right now and will not until covid is better. I would not personally be comfortable at all with today’s crowds. I’m not saying it’s ok that it’s so busy. I just don’t understand why people are shocked that it is today


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> Huh?
> 
> The poster I quoted said they feel bad for anyone who has today as their only MK day.
> 
> Today is President’s Day. It’s a federal holiday. Some have a long weekend off, some have the week off. The park is going to be very, very busy.  How is that point unfair?
> 
> I said in a following post, I wouldn’t go to WDW right now and will not until covid is better. I would not personally be comfortable at all with today’s crowds. I’m not saying it’s ok that it’s so busy. I just don’t understand why people are shocked that it is today


Because you’re ignoring the fact that it’s basically normal holiday crowds without the normal offerings.

edit: to be there today and overhear SO many people in lines blown away by the crowds means clearly many were surprised. A lot of people were enticed by the 35% capacity they’ve been hearing about.

Typing on my phone please excuse typos!


----------



## mom2rtk

hereforthechurros said:


> Because you’re ignoring the fact that it’s basically normal holiday crowds without the normal offerings.
> 
> edit: to be there today and overhear SO many people in lines blown away by the crowds means clearly many were surprised. A lot of people were enticed by the 35% capacity they’ve been hearing about.
> 
> Typing on my phone please excuse typos!


If I had to guess, I'd say hard ticket parties are around 35% capacity. Anyone who's been to a sold out party knows how busy 35% can actually be in reality. But you're right. I bet some people are booking thinking it means 35% of normal attendance.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Because you’re ignoring the fact that it’s basically normal holiday crowds without the normal offerings.
> 
> edit: to be there today and overhear SO many people in lines blown away by the crowds means clearly many were surprised. A lot of people were enticed by the 35% capacity they’ve been hearing about.
> 
> Typing on my phone please excuse typos!



I’m not ignoring anything. It was the same way at Christmas too. 35% of total capacity is a LOT of people. I’m well aware of what’s open and what’s not. I wouldn’t go right now.

Not to mention, many people go President’s weekend not thinking it will be as crowded as Christmas, spring break, etc. and it always is. People have been surprised about February President’s weekend crowds on these boards for years pre-covid.

Anyway, I think you’re missing my point and I’m missing yours so probably best to just move on.


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> It is 35%, they stated so to investors during the earnings call.
> 
> And I concur, it’s too many. Sounds crazy there! 90 mins for Pirates?!! Yikes!! Maybe it will quiet down tonight since they’re open until 10pm?



I dunno, in theory we should already know peak wait times for full capacity but it seems to be higher...may just be my perception.


----------



## New Mouse

35% in Disneys advertising is likely a lot different than 35% in a normal year.   To have 35% of normal attendance but only 70% of your offerings open at 50% capacity,  it leads to a much bigger and crowded feeling.  I think Disney execs suck at math tbh.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> 35% in Disneys advertising is likely a lot different than 35% in a normal year.



Where do they “advertise” the 35% number? They share it on investor calls and updates - where else? It’s not a part of any ad campaign. Do casual WDW travelers (people who don’t read discussion boards every day) even know the number?

I think most are just expecting “less than normal” due to covid.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> Where do they “advertise” the 35% number? They share it on investor calls and updates - where else? It’s not a part of any ad campaign. Do casual WDW travelers (people who don’t read discussion boards every day) even know the number?



Many guests these days arent casual travelers.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> 35% in Disneys advertising is likely a lot different than 35% in a normal year.   To have 35% of normal attendance but only 70% of your offerings open at 50% capacity,  it leads to a much bigger and crowded feeling.  I think Disney execs suck at math tbh.


It’s 35% of maximum park capacity.  They’ve been clear on that from the beginning.  The difference is that the parks are at least close to that number over this weekend due to the holiday.  It’s the same as it was over Christmas.  I was there in early December and experienced it.  

Everything seems super crowded because of the distancing in the lines, especially in Magic Kingdom.  When we were there, the pirates line extended in to Frontierland.  Jungle Cruise was almost to the hub.  The BTMRR line snaked through the Frontierland train station.  This problem was most noticeable in Magic Kingdom.

The issue has nothing to do with the executives math skills.  Rides are forced to run at reduced capacity due to distancing requirements.  The lines are physically long due to the same distancing requirements.  There aren’t a ton of restaurants open due to the lower than average crowd levels.  We found that if we ate off of peak times, we were fine.


----------



## mom2rtk

Eric Smith said:


> It’s 35% of maximum park capacity.  They’ve been clear on that from the beginning.  The difference is that the parks are at least close to that number over this weekend due to the holiday.  It’s the same as it was over Christmas.  I was there in early December and experienced it.
> 
> Everything seems super crowded because of the distancing in the lines, especially in Magic Kingdom.  When we were there, the pirates line extended in to Frontierland.  Jungle Cruise was almost to the hub.  The BTMRR line snaked through the Frontierland train station.  This problem was most noticeable in Magic Kingdom.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with the executives math skills.  Rides are forced to run at reduced capacity due to distancing requirements.  The lines are physically long due to the same distancing requirements.  There aren’t a ton of restaurants open due to the lower than average crowd levels.  We found that if we ate off of peak times, we were fine.


If the numbers are close to typical over a holiday weekend, then why aren't more restaurants open?


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> It’s 35% of maximum park capacity.  They’ve been clear on that from the beginning.  The difference is that the parks are at least close to that number over this weekend due to the holiday.  It’s the same as it was over Christmas.  I was there in early December and experienced it.
> 
> Everything seems super crowded because of the distancing in the lines, especially in Magic Kingdom.  When we were there, the pirates line extended in to Frontierland.  Jungle Cruise was almost to the hub.  The BTMRR line snaked through the Frontierland train station.  This problem was most noticeable in Magic Kingdom.
> 
> The issue has nothing to do with the executives math skills.  Rides are forced to run at reduced capacity due to distancing requirements.  The lines are physically long due to the same distancing requirements.  There aren’t a ton of restaurants open due to the lower than average crowd levels.  We found that if we ate off of peak times, we were fine.




Maxium park capacity in a covid world needs to be calculated to claim 35% of that number.    35% in a covid world might as well be 80% of capacity in a normal world and its shown.   Its deceptive.


----------



## New Mouse

mom2rtk said:


> If the numbers are close to typical over a holiday weekend, then why aren't more restaurants open?



Because they fired their staff without thinking it all the way through


----------



## mom2rtk

New Mouse said:


> Because they fired their staff without thinking it all the way through


But with reservations and historical data, they've known for some time how busy it was going to be.


----------



## fatmanatee

Worth noting: 100k is max capacity, 60k is the average daily attendance.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> If the numbers are close to typical over a holiday weekend, then why aren't more restaurants open?


Because the costs associated with reopening them and closing them when the holiday crowds leave don’t make the $$$$ math work.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Maxium park capacity in a covid world needs to be calculated to claim 35% of that number.    35% in a covid world might as well be 80% of capacity in a normal world and its shown.   Its deceptive.


I agree just saying 35% is deceptive, but I don’t know of a better way for Disney to put a number on it.  They could put out an actual number, but that would just sound big because most people wouldn’t have a concept of how large these parks are. You could do a percentage of an “average” day but that’s a pretty fuzzy number


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Seems like this 11 day span (2/11 - 2/21) is going to help revenue tremendously in what will otherwise be a very soft Q2 of Disney's fiscal year. This year was always going to include the February trifecta: Valentine's Day + President's Day + Mardi Gras in a 4 day span. (For reference, the last time this happened was in 2015).  Nothing I saw out of the wait times today surprised me - if anything there were encouraging signs with lower waits than are typical for this holiday.

I think it's easy to confuse what it looks like and feels like, vs. what the actual data shows.  Here are wait times from President's Day 2020 vs. President's Day 2021 (the blue line is today).  The major factors that are different are socially distant lines which take up more space, and lack of FastPass to ensure 3 short waits.



As some have said, people hear 35% capacity and think - _"oh man, Disney will be dead, I want to be there!" _not realizing what 35% really means. What those people really want is Disney at 15-20% of capacity which is what it seems like we're getting on weekdays through much of Jan/Feb (outside of the major holidays).


----------



## coolbrook

Would Memorial weekend crowds typically be similar to President's weekend or would people be more likely to wait for their trips until school is out? I realize some schools are out then, but some are not.  Here in Missouri we will be out, but when we were in North Carolina we were not out by then.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

As an update, we ended up going to Magic Kingdom after dinner (got there around 730pm) and it was DELIGHTFUL. So much better than it has been all weekend. Waited 5min for Pooh, walked on to Haunted Mansion,  20min for Peter Pan, and about 25 for Big Thunder. Space was at 25 when we headed out. We left around 9 to head back to the resort and have sangria at three bridges 

The weather was absolutely incredible tonight and I was so surprised with how great MK was in the evening. It looked like most holiday people must have burned themselves out during the day because crowds were seriously low compared to earlier. I got a picture on the castle walkway into the tunnel to fantasyland with nobody else in it. Easily. There was a lot more space to walk around and was generally just nicer. I am SO glad they extended a few evenings because wow the difference between this and the daytime park experiences we have had is wild.


----------



## pooh'smate

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> I'm here now on my 3rd pandemic trip (the others being July and August). There is definitely an extremely noticeable increase in crowd levels ( expected for a holiday weekend). We haven't done many rides, but came to the parks for the atmosphere and to shop at the festival of the arts. For us, it has still been a great trip even without a rides focus. We've found it to be really relaxing kind of taking things as we go and not worrying about what we ride. This would not be a good time for us if we wanted a long park days trip.
> 
> We did AK this morning and the safari line went to the festival of the lion King theater, as did the flight of passage line in the opposite direction. River journey line reached Tiffins. As regular visitors, we don't feel a need to wait in those lines but I definitely understand the pressure people who only come annually/less would feel to get everything done and why many of them are frustrated. Gorilla falls trail was closed this morning too which pushed more people out into the main areas. I won't lie, the crowds have kind of looked like a mess this weekend but you can also tell that it is an organized chaos. They thought through where to put all the people in these massive lines so that they don't just obstruct everything.
> 
> This has been a great weekend for shopping, dining, and people watching, but definitely not what you want if you desired a rides-focused trip.
> 
> The days of early pandemic empty main areas are definitely gone  I'm so glad I was able to experience that quiet period, because boy does this make me miss fastpass!
> 
> It is nice to take a trip that forces you to stop and smell the roses though. We talked about even doing a trip similar to this again because it is so great having no agenda. I'm laying out at the pool right now and will head back to the room when I feel like it. Besides a Sanaa reservation tonight, I have no firm plans and it is kind of great!


We were in WDW in early October and the safari line reached the Lion King theater but the actual wait was only about 25 min.


----------



## Marissa227

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As an update, we ended up going to Magic Kingdom after dinner (got there around 730pm) and it was DELIGHTFUL. So much better than it has been all weekend. Waited 5min for Pooh, walked on to Haunted Mansion,  20min for Peter Pan, and about 25 for Big Thunder. Space was at 25 when we headed out. We left around 9 to head back to the resort and have sangria at three bridges
> 
> The weather was absolutely incredible tonight and I was so surprised with how great MK was in the evening. It looked like most holiday people must have burned themselves out during the day because crowds were seriously low compared to earlier. I got a picture on the castle walkway into the tunnel to fantasyland with nobody else in it. Easily. There was a lot more space to walk around and was generally just nicer. I am SO glad they extended a few evenings because wow the difference between this and the daytime park experiences we have had is wild.



Thanks for posting this, because I think this will be our plan of attack for Easter. Late breakfast, swim, hit the park for evening hours (assuming they are extended).


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

pooh'smate said:


> We were in WDW in early October and the safari line reached the Lion King theater but the actual wait was only about 25 min.



I think it said 35, but it did not seem to be moving much at all and was growing very quickly so we passed. We went to Kidani early for our dinner reservation and spent extra time watching the animals there. A great compromise and more relaxing anyway!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

2022 packages now available for booking
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2022-walt-disney-world-resort-vacation-packages-now-available/


----------



## Princess Merida

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2022 packages now available for booking
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2022-walt-disney-world-resort-vacation-packages-now-available/


Still no dining plans


----------



## Eric Smith

Princess Merida said:


> Still no dining plans


Those won't come back until they reopen many more restaurants and they aren't required to distance the tables in those restaurants.  They just don't have the capacity to handle dining plans right now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Princess Merida said:


> Still no dining plans



I think DDP will be the last thing to return and it will be different.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

RUMOR
Just saw on another site they are placing distance markers on Epcot monorail ramp...


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> RUMOR
> Just saw on another site they are placing distance markers on Epcot monorail ramp...



Let's get this rumor substantiated! I like hearing this soooo much.


----------



## bffer

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> RUMOR
> Just saw on another site they are placing distance markers on Epcot monorail ramp...





Kitty & Covs Covs said:


> Let's get this rumor substantiated! I like hearing this soooo much.


Well, Super Enthused (You Tube) showed the Monorail being tested last week when she was at Epcot. I wouldn't be surprised if they open that line up soon!


----------



## andyman8

SouthFayetteFan said:


> Seems like this 11 day span (2/11 - 2/21) is going to help revenue tremendously in what will otherwise be a very soft Q2 of Disney's fiscal year. This year was always going to include the February trifecta: Valentine's Day + President's Day + Mardi Gras in a 4 day span. (For reference, the last time this happened was in 2015).  Nothing I saw out of the wait times today surprised me - if anything there were encouraging signs with lower waits than are typical for this holiday.
> 
> I think it's easy to confuse what it looks like and feels like, vs. what the actual data shows.  Here are wait times from President's Day 2020 vs. President's Day 2021 (the blue line is today).  The major factors that are different are socially distant lines which take up more space, and lack of FastPass to ensure 3 short waits.
> 
> View attachment 556720
> 
> As some have said, people hear 35% capacity and think - _"oh man, Disney will be dead, I want to be there!" _not realizing what 35% really means. What those people really want is Disney at 15-20% of capacity which is what it seems like we're getting on weekdays through much of Jan/Feb (outside of the major holidays).


It might help a little but not that much. WDW isn’t used to operating as a weekends and holidays destination. Its infrastructure is built for 6-night/7-day stays. These sorts of “bursts” of attendance aren’t sustainable.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> RUMOR
> Just saw on another site they are placing distance markers on Epcot monorail ramp...


Apparently Disney changed their minds, not opening-now for overflow.


----------



## MMSM

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Apparently Disney changed their minds, not opening-now for overflow.


I’m confused. What is not opening now because of overflow?


----------



## NashvilleMama

New Mouse said:


> Many guests these days arent casual travelers.


I do think a LOT of disney travel agents are telling their customers about this 35% threshold. I know quite a few people who booked thinking it was going to be empty, not understanding the reality of this on busy weekend/holiday times.


----------



## chad_1138

MMSM said:


> I’m confused. What is not opening now because of overflow?



It looked like the Epcot monorail was going to open soon because of the recent testing and there was a CM placing 6-ft markers on the Epcot monorail ramp at the TTC.  Evidently those are for overflow lines for the express monorail


----------



## Eric Smith

chad_1138 said:


> It looked like the Epcot monorail was going to open soon because of the recent testing and there was a CM placing 6-ft markers on the Epcot monorail ramp at the TTC.  Evidently those are for overflow lines for the express monorail


Where did you see that it will be used for overflow?


----------



## hereforthechurros

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> As an update, we ended up going to Magic Kingdom after dinner (got there around 730pm) and it was DELIGHTFUL. So much better than it has been all weekend. Waited 5min for Pooh, walked on to Haunted Mansion,  20min for Peter Pan, and about 25 for Big Thunder. Space was at 25 when we headed out. We left around 9 to head back to the resort and have sangria at three bridges
> 
> The weather was absolutely incredible tonight and I was so surprised with how great MK was in the evening. It looked like most holiday people must have burned themselves out during the day because crowds were seriously low compared to earlier. I got a picture on the castle walkway into the tunnel to fantasyland with nobody else in it. Easily. There was a lot more space to walk around and was generally just nicer. I am SO glad they extended a few evenings because wow the difference between this and the daytime park experiences we have had is wild.


I definitely agree evenings are better. Holiday crowds = more families with small children who are up early, in early, then out early. We had a flight in the evening so couldn't take advantage of evening MK crowds.

Not that you're doing this, but I see it all over the boards: can we normalize people who were in the parks each having their own experiences? We've been almost 20 times and in MK probably closer to 40. We know busy, and not busy. We overheard plenty of unhappy people during our time in lines yesterday. We know when it feels like WDW is cutting corners by not staffing appropriately vs. the before times (before park reservations) when they could be caught off guard. We had an awful time yesterday, and not saying that's all Disney's fault but get that's not the case - nor would I want to be the case - for everyone.


----------



## hereforthechurros

ENJDisneyFan said:


> 2022 packages now available for booking
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2022-walt-disney-world-resort-vacation-packages-now-available/


Is this earlier than usual? Seems like it!


----------



## andyman8

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Apparently Disney changed their minds, not opening-now for overflow.





MMSM said:


> I’m confused. What is not opening now because of overflow?


The supposed "reason" is that having the Epcot line open could create distancing issues at the other stations and on the resort monorail. Of course, that's a tad bit ridiculous, given that only two of the resort monorail stations are even open right now and come April, most of the Tower rooms at the CR are going into refurb. It's about money. Why spend the money when they don't have to? As distancing needs begin to subside, I think that's going to be big frustration/narrative of Disney fans as we get into the summer.

I wouldn't expect the Epcot monorail line to be back until June or July at the earliest (when Poly comes back), but it may not come back until September when the CR tower rooms are back online. It's the weird circular logic where they don't want to spend the money on a (what they consider to be unnecessary) service when there isn't sufficient demand, but at the same time, sufficient demand would create "distancing challenges." At the end of the day, it's about money and priorities (like many of their decisions lately).


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Is this earlier than usual? Seems like it!


Yep, I think they usually come out in the summer.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

hereforthechurros said:


> I definitely agree evenings are better. Holiday crowds = more families with small children who are up early, in early, then out early. We had a flight in the evening so couldn't take advantage of evening MK crowds.
> 
> Not that you're doing this, but I see it all over the boards: can we normalize people who were in the parks each having their own experiences? We've been almost 20 times and in MK probably closer to 40. We know busy, and not busy. We overheard plenty of unhappy people during our time in lines yesterday. We know when it feels like WDW is cutting corners by not staffing appropriately vs. the before times (before park reservations) when they could be caught off guard. We had an awful time yesterday, and not saying that's all Disney's fault but get that's not the case - nor would I want to be the case - for everyone.



I think not only people having their own experiences should be recognized,  but also that people have different expectations and things that provide value to them. 

As a childless couple who travels to WDW regularly, I don't really care if the SDMT line looks and/or is obnoxious, because I don't value riding it *right now* that highly since I know I can just do it next time. We didn't ride anything our first 3 days this trip and had a blast shopping, walking around parks, and dining.

That view is likely very different from a family with two kids taking an annual or once in a lifetime vacation. They value the ability to do xyz differently, and respond to the lines/optics differently as well.

(*as a preemptive edit- I don't mean for this to become a child vs childless argument thing... I'm just using this situation as an example)


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> Is this earlier than usual? Seems like it!



Yes. Normally new packages for the following year weren't released online until early summer. I would assume the early release is because they need the money.


----------



## mshanson3121

https://insidethemagic.net/2021/02/disney-park-pass-2023-kc1/
Park reservation system is here to stay for awhile.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes. Normally new packages for the following year weren't released online until early summer. I would assume the early release is because they need the money.



Yeah, and they know there are people who are still not comfortable going but who are itching to book for 2022. I’m sure they’ll get tons and tons of bookings.


----------



## mshanson3121

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, and they know there are people who are still not comfortable going but who are itching to book for 2022. I’m sure they’ll get tons and tons of bookings.



I'm currently hinting to DH it wouldn't hurt to book now, just in case.... 
What I'm not telling him is that there's really no _need _to book now...


----------



## Teamubr

hereforthechurros said:


> Is this earlier than usual? Seems like it!





ENJDisneyFan said:


> Yep, I think they usually come out in the summer.


The difference is, prior to Covid, you could call and book out to 499/500 days. You booked at the "today" rate and pricing would be updated when they posted the next year's rates and opened website booking. (typically around June) Until today, you could not book into 2022, even by calling. Many of us have been trying. 

I booked 2 weeks in January 2022 this morning. That is well within the 499/500 day window that I could have called and booked 2 years ago. 

j


----------



## HokieRaven5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361916206802890753


----------



## Wendy12

Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.


----------



## osufeth24

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073


easter is busy for 2 weeks.  Local AP (minus the highest one) are blocked out for those 2 weeks


----------



## mshanson3121

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073



My guess is because people are avoiding Easter weekend itself thinking that it will be really busy.


----------



## MMSM

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073


What new restaurants opened up?


----------



## HokieRaven5

MMSM said:


> What new restaurants opened up?



No new restaurants have opened recently. They do actually close some QS options during the week when crowds are lighter, but I'm not sure if they are doing that still this week.


----------



## yulilin3

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073


south american countries get that whole week off. It's usually very busy the whole week


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073


I’ve been wondering that too...seems very odd!


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> south american countries get that whole week off. It's usually very busy the whole week



It's just Brazil that still has travel restrictions in place correct?


----------



## yulilin3

HokieRaven5 said:


> It's just Brazil that still has travel restrictions in place correct?


correct, and for easter usually we see more Venezuelan, Colombians than Brazilians


----------



## HokieRaven5

yulilin3 said:


> correct, and for easter usually we see more Venezuelan, Colombians than Brazilians



Good to know! Thanks for the information!


----------



## TwoMisfits

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073



Probably b/c they don't want to up staff, so they are keeping entry low.  I'm assuming, thanks to locals, that weekends have a permanent PT staff added for Sat/Sun.  Right now, Disney has shown they refuse to adjust much for a spare holiday here or there, so if they only have X staff for M-F, that's what they'll work with...


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Wendy12 said:


> Anyone have a good theory/explanation on why weekdays are filling up first? I assume Easter weekend will be the most crowded. More restaurants open so more capacity on weekends?? I’m stumped. Right now it’s just DHS without availability.
> 
> View attachment 557073


Interestingly, the yellow days around Easter are all back to green again


----------



## HokieRaven5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Interestingly, the yellow days around Easter are all back to green again



People cancelling, reshuffling of what was available for APs to Theme Park Guests/Disney Resort Guests, can all be factors in that.


----------



## Yooperroo

HokieRaven5 said:


> People cancelling, reshuffling of what was available for APs to Theme Park Guests/Disney Resort Guests, can all be factors in that.


The days that have been yellow through the rest of the week are suddenly green. I literally checked about 2 hours ago because we arrive Friday. Either a lot of people coincidentally shuffled things around for all of their trips booked now through Easter, or disney added availability.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Yooperroo said:


> The days that have been yellow through the rest of the week are suddenly green. I literally checked about 2 hours ago because we arrive Friday. Either a lot of people coincidentally shuffled things around for all of their trips booked now through Easter, or disney added availability.



Yes, but that also just means that there is now more availability at DHS. Every other park had availability for that timeframe. Current capacity threshold of DHS is somewhere around 21,000 people, so yeah any cancellations can put that back into being available. There's been a lot of discussion recently about heavy crowds and long lines and just too much congestion in general over a holiday weekend, you think some people might say, yeah Easter weeks may not be a good time to go back and look to reschedule for another time?


Those weeks were yellow on the Theme Park Tickets and Disney Resort guests but have been green on APs the entire time as well. Also the only APs who are eligible to get reservations for those days are Platinum Plus, and Platinum. Everyone else is blacked out. So yeah, I think shuffling from the standard AP pool of availability is a possibility.


----------



## Fido Chuckwagon

hereforthechurros said:


> Not a fair point. Disney is enticing people with 35% capacity talk but if you expect that to look like it should you’re a fool. And It’s not about expecting short wait times, it’s that there’s nowhere else to go. Many things still closed, limited dining, limited capacity. I can say I’ve never seen pirates hit 90 and that wasn’t even the worst offender for what’s typical today. Staffing wasn’t in line with attendance which isn’t okay considering they have exact numbers for park attendance now. Sleepy Hollow had at least 60 people in line at one point. Like, everywhere was a mess. We were there over Christmas too so can compare the different experiences.
> 
> EDIT: not saying YOU are a fool, I mean those going expecting 35% of a typical day get to play the fool.


This is a really good point.  While Disney has been super crowded for years, one thing they are **known** for is being really good at crowd management.  They can handle those higher numbers and people still have a high enjoyment level.  It seems like they've totally abrogated that responsibility now to maximize profits and cut staff wherever they possibly can, and guest satisfaction is down as a result.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Yooperroo said:


> The days that have been yellow through the rest of the week are suddenly green. I literally checked about 2 hours ago because we arrive Friday. Either a lot of people coincidentally shuffled things around for all of their trips booked now through Easter, or disney added availability.


It happens all the time. I wouldn't really worry about it.


----------



## Pyotr

I purchased an annual pass this morning. I had cancelled mine last July due to all the corona. Disney finally called me back. The only restriction is that I had to pay in full.


----------



## hertamaniac

Pyotr said:


> I purchased an annual pass this morning. I had cancelled mine last July due to all the corona. Disney finally called me back. The only restriction is that I had to pay in full.



Did it have to be the same or higher level AP?


----------



## rockpiece

I asked this in another thread but this one gets way more activity so I’ll do it here. Does anyone know if they are only running one side of tower right now? Waits all day yesterday were in triple digits until the park closed and hit triple digits immediately today. Seems like they aren’t running both sides. Not an ideal situation with all of these people here.


----------



## Pyotr

hertamaniac said:


> Did it have to be the same or higher level AP?



I‘m not sure. I was only interested in the Gold annual pass.


----------



## MrsBooch

Pyotr said:


> I purchased an annual pass this morning. I had cancelled mine last July due to all the corona. Disney finally called me back. The only restriction is that I had to pay in full.



i'm so happy to read this - i know you were dealing with this being unresolved for SO LONG. PHEW!


----------



## Rarity

rockpiece said:


> I asked this in another thread but this one gets way more activity so I’ll do it here. Does anyone know if they are only running one side of tower right now? Waits all day yesterday were in triple digits until the park closed and hit triple digits immediately today. Seems like they aren’t running both sides. Not an ideal situation with all of these people here.



It's very possible since ToT has issues with all elevators running in general. A bigger factor right now, though, is that Disney cannot fill all seats due to social distancing. They are only filling the first and third rows so capacity is down. Couple that with a busy week, and it's easy to see it hit really long waits. It was one of the first rides I did during my trip last month, and even though crowds were low, I still had a decent wait.


----------



## Eeyore daily

rockpiece said:


> I asked this in another thread but this one gets way more activity so I’ll do it here. Does anyone know if they are only running one side of tower right now? Waits all day yesterday were in triple digits until the park closed and hit triple digits immediately today. Seems like they aren’t running both sides. Not an ideal situation with all of these people here.


Two weeks ago they were running both elevators but like someone else said only four parties are being allowed on at a time for social distancing.


----------



## rockpiece

Rarity said:


> It's very possible since ToT has issues with all elevators running in general. A bigger factor right now, though, is that Disney cannot fill all seats due to social distancing. They are only filling the first and third rows so capacity is down. Couple that with a busy week, and it's easy to see it hit really long waits. It was one of the first rides I did during my trip last month, and even though crowds were low, I still had a decent wait.


I understand if the posted waits are at like 75-80 minutes but 130 at park closing like it was last night seems like something is up. It looks like they did something because it’s now down to 75.


----------



## coolbrook

Fido Chuckwagon said:


> abrogated


Made me get the dictionary out.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Saw this posted on WDWMagic for permits filed:
HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS
103 CYPRESS DR(CENTER BLOCK) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction
715 THEATER OF THE STARS DR(RIGHT BLOCK) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction
701 SUNSET BLVD(WEST BLOCK A) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction
956 CYPRESS DR(FANTASMIC DEVELOPMENT TR) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction
1051 CYPRESS DR(FANTASMIC ENTERTAINMENT TR W325) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction
951 CYPRESS DR(FANTASMIC PERFORMANCE ISLAND) - Provide labor, material and/or electrical for construction


----------



## figmentfinesse

My sister just called Disney's reservation line and was told she could not put in a room request due to the fact she booked her room and tickets separately and not in a package. Is this true and has this always been the case?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Teaser for the 50th ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362567578942464003


----------



## Yooperroo

That promo felt a lot to me like the narrative they will be trying to push is that the celebration will be what YOU make of it... Family, friends, excitement, "classic rides" are what will make it a magical time.... In other words, steering expectations away from the idea that magic is going to come from new rides or entertainment options, and instead be about celebrating with the people you love.
Not a criticism, just an observation as I'm sure people have expectations on what they think it should look like based on what was said about what the 50th was going to look like before covid changed all that.


----------



## leannak

Yooperroo said:


> That promo felt a lot to me like the narrative they will be trying to push is that the celebration will be what YOU make of it... Family, friends, excitement, "classic rides" are what will make it a magical time.... In other words, steering expectations away from the idea that magic is going to come from new rides or entertainment options, and instead be about celebrating with the people you love.
> Not a criticism, just an observation as I'm sure people have expectations on what they think it should look like based on what was said about what the 50th was going to look like before covid changed all that.


That sounds like a very astute observation to me!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm hoping we just get more info about the 50th soon so people can plan. My timeline for our trip is fairly flexible so I could push our summer trip out probably but not worth it to me unless there's something worth waiting for. Fingers crossed something is said one way or the other!


----------



## rpb718

Yooperroo said:


> That promo felt a lot to me like the narrative they will be trying to push is that the celebration will be what YOU make of it... Family, friends, excitement, "classic rides" are what will make it a magical time.... In other words, steering expectations away from the idea that magic is going to come from new rides or entertainment options, and instead be about celebrating with the people you love.
> Not a criticism, just an observation as I'm sure people have expectations on what they think it should look like based on what was said about what the 50th was going to look like before covid changed all that.



Come and celebrate the 50th Anniversary at The Most Magical Place on Earth*



* Magic not included


----------



## MrsBooch

I watched the promo - saw some illustrations superimposed into the video - castle, spaceship earth, animal kingdom and ToT projections possibly?

also I am digging the costume for Mickey - love the fabric and color scheme


----------



## scrappinginontario

figmentfinesse said:


> My sister just called Disney's reservation line and was told she could not put in a room request due to the fact she booked her room and tickets separately and not in a package. Is this true and has this always been the case?


 I’ve never heard of this.  Has she tried checking in online?  Usually you can add room requests there, but requests are limited online.

I would recommend calling and seeing if she gets the same answer from a different CM.


----------



## gottalovepluto

figmentfinesse said:


> My sister just called Disney's reservation line and was told she could not put in a room request due to the fact she booked her room and tickets separately and not in a package. Is this true and has this always been the case?


Not true. (Sometimes you get bad apple reps that try to push customers to cancel and book with them by threatening them with no room requests. Magical how they say they can cancel your room but they can’t make a room request   It’s rare but literally happened to me so I know it’s true.) That said, if she booked via an agency it is possible the agency will have to make the request for her. Other than that anyone can make a room request. There is definitely no ticket requirement.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rpb718 said:


> Come and celebrate the 50th Anniversary at The Most Magical Place on Earth*
> 
> 
> 
> * Magic not included


BYOM


----------



## hereforthechurros

AP magnet at AK for a very limited time it seems. Per the AP Facebook page:

A complimentary magnet returns and other exclusive offerings await at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park weekdays from 2/22–3/19, while supplies last.


----------



## lluv3971

figmentfinesse said:


> My sister just called Disney's reservation line and was told she could not put in a room request due to the fact she booked her room and tickets separately and not in a package. Is this true and has this always been the case?


Definitely has not been the case. As an AP, I only make "room only" reservations and have made room requests over the phone. It *could* be a new policy, but that would not make much sense. It sounds like she reached an inexperienced CM and got the wrong info. I would have her call again.

Then again, anything is possible these days.


----------



## rockpiece

Welp I can confirm that one side of tower is down, in the boiler room now and they just moved people off the far elevators and closed that part off


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Yooperroo said:


> That promo felt a lot to me like the narrative they will be trying to push is that the celebration will be what YOU make of it... Family, friends, excitement, "classic rides" are what will make it a magical time.... In other words, steering expectations away from the idea that magic is going to come from new rides or entertainment options, and instead be about celebrating with the people you love.
> Not a criticism, just an observation as I'm sure people have expectations on what they think it should look like based on what was said about what the 50th was going to look like before covid changed all that.



The new "announcements" for the 50th have solidified my decision to go to Aulani instead. It's our 10th anniversary, we go to the parks all the time, my room at the Contemporary is $$$, and I just don't see the justification given the lack of offerings. I have a pretty wild Disney pricing and general nonsense tolerance, but I'm going to need more than a few decorations and Mickey/Minnie's new clothes for it to make sense to be there on the big day. I know we likely don't know everything that will happen for the 50th yet, but between prices and the certainly insane crowds, I am 90% out.

We are buying DVC next month anyway  so Aulani is also a great opportunity to use our points.


----------



## Sandiz08

We will be aiming for October 2022, not sure if things will be significantly better by then. This year we already have other plans, just not worth it to us to use the tickets we purchased at full price.


----------



## Princess Merida

At least now we know it will go on for 18 months so it will be likely that some of it will be celebrated when Disney is back to normal.  With all of these changes though who knows what normal will be.


----------



## helloconnie

I felt the 50th Anniversary segment was more for the masses who might not know that this is WDWs 50th.  Its a way to draw interest and get the general public thinking about a WDW vacation. It did not offer really anything to the Disney fanatics that know what this year is and has expectations for the celebration.


----------



## Jacq7414

Sandiz08 said:


> We will be aiming for October 2022, not sure if things will be significantly better by then. This year we already have other plans, just not worth it to us to use the tickets we purchased at full price.


I sure hope they are. I can’t deal with another year and a half of this


----------



## hereforthechurros

That 50th email was laaaaaaame. The little details that used to be part of the magic or surprise of Disney are now being hyped 8 months out and frankly aren’t hype worthy. Gold accents on the castle? Sorry but who cares.

Trying to figure out if it means fireworks could come back before the 50th or if they’re really planning on doing a 50th celebration without them.


----------



## SMRT-1

Yooperroo said:


> That promo felt a lot to me like the narrative they will be trying to push is that the celebration will be what YOU make of it... Family, friends, excitement, "classic rides" are what will make it a magical time.... In other words, steering expectations away from the idea that magic is going to come from new rides or entertainment options, and instead be about celebrating with the people you love.
> Not a criticism, just an observation as I'm sure people have expectations on what they think it should look like based on what was said about what the 50th was going to look like before covid changed all that.


How long before Chapek decides to take things a step further beyond his statement that, "Cast members are the entertainment.", and starts pushing the idea that "Guests are their own entertainment."?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> That 50th email was laaaaaaame. The little details that used to be part of the magic or surprise of Disney are now being hyped 8 months out and frankly aren’t hype worthy. Gold accents on the castle? Sorry but who cares.
> 
> Trying to figure out if it means fireworks could come back before the 50th or if they’re really planning on doing a 50th celebration without them.



What do you want them to do, though? WDW is turning 50 during a pandemic. Announce something they potentially can’t deliver? I think it is prudent for them to do a little sneak peek now and as the situation improves, announce more. There will surely be more during the 18 months. I think this teaser makes sense for today’s uncertainty - all the the things they announced today will 100% happen. It is smart for them to underpromise and over deliver.

Better to have people be underwhelmed now and surprise them later with more, than to over promise and disappoint them later if they have to scale back due to any unfavorable covid developments.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> What do you want them to do, though? WDW is turning 50 during a pandemic. Announce something they potentially can’t deliver? I think it is prudent for them to do a little sneak peek now and as the situation improves, announce more. There will surely be more during the 18 months. I think this teaser makes sense for today’s uncertainty - all the the things they announced today will 100% happen. It is smart for them to underpromise and over deliver.
> 
> Better to have people be underwhelmed now and surprise them later with more, than to over promise and disappoint them later if they have to scale back due to any unfavorable covid developments.


Totally agree with this.  Hopefully the pandemic begins to subside and today's announcements will just be the tip of the iceberg.  But I do believe that they will have to do more if they really want to entice visitors to come for the anniversary.  Nothing I saw today would have me jumping to book a trip.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> What do you want them to do, though? WDW is turning 50 during a pandemic. Announce something they potentially can’t deliver? I think it is prudent for them to do a little sneak peek now and as the situation improves, announce more. There will surely be more during the 18 months. I think this teaser makes sense for today’s uncertainty - all the the things they announced today will 100% happen. It is smart for them to underpromise and over deliver.
> 
> Better to have people be underwhelmed now and surprise them later with more, than to over promise and disappoint them later if they have to scale back due to any unfavorable covid developments.


I hold Disney to an extremely high standard. They are a Fortune 4 company and have lead the entertainment industry for almost two decades now. They have the capital and means to get creative. They are choosing not to. Of course they are limited in some ways, but not all ways. I understand due to the timeline they had to launch their marketing campaign for the 50th like, now, but it doesn't mean I have to get excited about things that aren't that exciting. As more things roll out, great, but what they rolled out today isn't anything really. I'd rather show up and see the castle and M&M in their new gear as a sweet, unexpected surprise. Not sure that's going to draw anyone to book a full price vacation. That's my take on it, I didn't say anyone else needs to feel that way


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> I hold Disney to an extremely high standard. They are a Fortune 4 company and have lead the entertainment industry for almost two decades now. They have the capital and means to get creative. They are choosing not to. Of course they are limited in some ways, but not all ways. I understand due to the timeline they had to launch their marketing campaign for the 50th like, now, but it doesn't mean I have to get excited about things that aren't that exciting. As more things roll out, great, but what they rolled out today isn't anything really. I'd rather show up and see the castle and M&M in their new gear as a sweet, unexpected surprise. Not sure that's going to draw anyone to book a full price vacation.



We can agree to disagree. I’m a shareholder, former CM & current DVC member. I too hold them to a very high standard, but am also very realistic about the current world situation and how they can/should approach a big celebration given the current uncertainty.

We have a high risk child, so 2021 is out of the question for us - hoping to go in 2022 before our banked points expire. I would love to see these festive 50th touches and they make me excited for our next trip, especially knowing that there’s likely more to come.  

Nothing ever seems good enough these days ...


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> We can agree to disagree. I’m a shareholder, former CM & current DVC member. I too hold them to a very high standard, but am also very realistic about the current world situation and how they can/should approach a big celebration given the current uncertainty.
> 
> We have a high risk child, so 2021 is out of the question for us - hoping to go in 2022 before our banked points expire. I would love to see these festive 50th touches and they make me excited for our next trip, especially knowing that there’s likely more to come.
> 
> Nothing ever seems good enough these days ...


Cool! AP and shareholder here too. We've been multiple times since reopening and have seen what it's like in the current climate. Like I ended my post with, that's just my take on it, not saying anyone else has to feel that way


----------



## Aimeedyan

hereforthechurros said:


> AP magnet at AK for a very limited time it seems. Per the AP Facebook page:
> 
> A complimentary magnet returns and other exclusive offerings await at Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park weekdays from 2/22–3/19, while supplies last.



I got all excited and penciled in a weekday at AK and then realized they are handing out one of the magnets from F&G that I got before the parks closed last year. 

I am hoping they do the same with the 2nd magnet that never was distributed!

It's a win-win for Disney. Push people to a park that is slow during the week + get rid of the backstock of magnets sitting in a warehouse somewhere.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Like I ended my post with, that's just my take on it, not saying anyone else has to feel that way



Yeah, you must have added that part after the fact, as it wasn’t included in what I quoted. Yes, everyone can think what they think. 

As someone who has NOT gone since Feb. 2020, these sneak peak announcements today do make me excited for our hopeful visit in 2022.


----------



## rpb718

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Totally agree with this.  Hopefully the pandemic begins to subside and today's announcements will just be the tip of the iceberg.  But I do believe that they will have to do more if they really want to entice visitors to come for the anniversary.  *Nothing I saw today would have me jumping to book a trip*.



I really believe that was their intention.  I don't see lack of bookings for the last quarter of 2021 as an issue for WDW.  And face it, if something specific like fireworks, parties, M&Gs, etc. were to be mentioned there would be a ton of folks calling in now to move their vacations they currently have on the books this year prior to be on or after.


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> I hold Disney to an extremely high standard. They are a Fortune 4 company and have lead the entertainment industry for almost two decades now. They have the capital and means to get creative. They are choosing not to. Of course they are limited in some ways, but not all ways. I understand due to the timeline they had to launch their marketing campaign for the 50th like, now, but it doesn't mean I have to get excited about things that aren't that exciting. As more things roll out, great, but what they rolled out today isn't anything really. I'd rather show up and see the castle and M&M in their new gear as a sweet, unexpected surprise. Not sure that's going to draw anyone to book a full price vacation. That's my take on it, I didn't say anyone else needs to feel that way



I totally get feeling this way, but I think about the alternative of Disney promising the moon & stars and then inevitably when something goes wrong Because Pandemic (construction delays, new restrictions or requirements, etc etc just pick something) and they have to scale things back. Then they get roasted with “Disney’s a giant corporation why are they so incompetent and promising things they can’t deliver, why did they get cheap, #ChapekOut” etc etc. Sometimes they just can’t win, and to me it’s better to underpromise and exceed low expectations than to set them too high. I guess mine were in the basement because I was pleasantly surprised at the other icons getting makeovers. I love sparkles and am easily entertained I guess!

I was never going to change my plans based on a tiny clip on GMA, I mean I booked as soon as it opened up months ago because I wanted to be at MK on the actual day with other diehard fans. I actually ended up extending our 50th weekend yesterday for totally unrelated reasons and booked Poly as a split after CR. I’m not disappointed by what I saw this morning, just eager to see the other things they have in store. (I hope it’s more sparkles lol)


----------



## Jrb1979

It's not just due to the pandemic the 50th is like this. A lot of this cost cutting that has been planned. They could easily have fireworks and night time shows back already. Other parks are doing it. Enjoy the new merch and special cupcakes.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm just happy to get a defined start and end date! I think we'll keep our summer trip (unless we get a Disneyland opening and watch me switch gears so fast my whole family's head will spin) and just go again in summer 2022 to hopefully see the celebration in its actual glory. 

I do think it does hype up some folks that are die hard fans. I spent all morning going back and forth wondering if I should extend our trip to see it then decided to just leave things be since I'd switch to Disneyland anyways if they open. (That's a whole other cry fest...)

The Tree of Life concept is so pretty, they should just keep that.


----------



## kylenne

Jrb1979 said:


> It's not just due to the pandemic the 50th is like this. A lot of this cost cutting that has been planned. They could easily have fireworks and night time shows back already. Other parks are doing it. Enjoy the new merch and special cupcakes.



Oof, the WDW Magic jumped all the way out on this one.

I haven’t been since Nov. 2019, have not seen my gf in a year and not seen anything besides the inside of my house, my office, the place I got my shots, and Costco for the past year so yeah actually I’m going to enjoy the heck out of some merch and cupcakes lol


----------



## bffer

What are the chances of testing of the 50th stuff being done the week prior while I'm there?


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, you must have added that part after the fact, as it wasn’t included in what I quoted. Yes, everyone can think what they think.
> 
> As someone who has NOT gone since Feb. 2020, these sneak peak announcements today do make me excited for our hopeful visit in 2022.


I do feel for you there. We're all looking at it through different lenses. We're lucky enough to have a very flexible schedule to go, quarantine and be tested so we've been able to visit. So in that way we are probably more spoiled about what Disney is currently offering vs. what we know they are capable of in some way. Even Julie, our parks super local, has commented many times that other parks are now back to almost normal offerings and WDW could find a way, and is choosing not to. I hope they will roll out more options that they are capable of and I am sure they will.


----------



## hereforthechurros

kylenne said:


> I totally get feeling this way, but I think about the alternative of Disney promising the moon & stars and then inevitably when something goes wrong Because Pandemic (construction delays, new restrictions or requirements, etc etc just pick something) and they have to scale things back. Then they get roasted with “Disney’s a giant corporation why are they so incompetent and promising things they can’t deliver, why did they get cheap, #ChapekOut” etc etc. Sometimes they just can’t win, and to me it’s better to underpromise and exceed low expectations than to set them too high. I guess mine were in the basement because I was pleasantly surprised at the other icons getting makeovers. I love sparkles and am easily entertained I guess!
> 
> I was never going to change my plans based on a tiny clip on GMA, I mean I booked as soon as it opened up months ago because I wanted to be at MK on the actual day with other diehard fans. I actually ended up extending our 50th weekend yesterday for totally unrelated reasons and booked Poly as a split after CR. I’m not disappointed by what I saw this morning, just eager to see the other things they have in store. (I hope it’s more sparkles lol)


Sorry I think my point is being lost a little bit. I didn't say Disney should be doing X, Y and Z as if I think they should promise the moon... while I hope they rollout more, because of the extreme cost cutting I guess I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't much more. I mean Ratatouille is sitting finished, no word on that. No new 50th parade or even cavalcades being teased. But there's still time so let's hope!

We have no plans to be there 10/1 and this certainly isn't changing that. I hope they find a way to surprise and delight the super fans who are planning to be there to celebrate them on 10/1. Without them, there is no reaching 50!


----------



## Eeyore daily

Honestly this felt like a typical Disney announcement of "hey this is what's happening check back for more details" which then you show up day of and get surprised.


----------



## HokieRaven5

If they say new parades, new fireworks, new shows just for the 50th good bye to a bunch of the current reservations for 2021 prior to 10/1 and hello explosion of reservations from then on. Wouldn't help an already hurting parks revenue in the short term.


----------



## Davdingo

HokieRaven5 said:


> If they say new parades, new fireworks, new shows just for the 50th good bye to a bunch of the current reservations for 2021 prior to 10/1 and hello explosion of reservations from then on. Wouldn't help an already hurting parks revenue in the short term.


Thats what i was thinking as well. Pretty smart by Disney to roll them out throughout the months or else it would be alot of highly upset people who couldnt get reservations if they laid everything out on the table from the jump


----------



## brockash

hereforthechurros said:


> I hold Disney to an extremely high standard. They are a Fortune 4 company and have lead the entertainment industry for almost two decades now. They have the capital and means to get creative. They are choosing not to. Of course they are limited in some ways, but not all ways. I understand due to the timeline they had to launch their marketing campaign for the 50th like, now, but it doesn't mean I have to get excited about things that aren't that exciting. As more things roll out, great, but what they rolled out today isn't anything really. I'd rather show up and see the castle and M&M in their new gear as a sweet, unexpected surprise. Not sure that's going to draw anyone to book a full price vacation. That's my take on it, I didn't say anyone else needs to feel that way


The part that really gets me with Disney is like you said; I hold them to a much higher standard (in return spend most of my vacation money with them) and it's the faxt that they're CHOOSING to not do things (bring back more entertainment, fireworks etc.)  The smaller parks/companies that I generally don't hold to as high a standard nor do I normally spend much money with them are and have been doing so much more since reopening than WDW.  I feel like they're really just taking advantage of and banking on ppl. will pay their crazy prices and be happy (heck many even over the moon grateful) just to be able to walk in the park.  Don't get me wrong I've been somewhat guilty of it too, I just keep hoping their mindset will change, but it's definitely leaving a not so great taste in my mouth.


----------



## gottalovepluto

bffer said:


> What are the chances of testing of the 50th stuff being done the week prior while I'm there?


Projections/shows I vote no. But the park decor, castle decor & merch you’ve got a good shot at I think.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What timeframe is considered "the 50th?" Is there a specific day, a week, a month?

Even if it's just a gold-sprinkled cupcake and a commemorative button, I'm interested.


----------



## CarolynFH

1GoldenSun said:


> What timeframe is considered "the 50th?" Is there a specific day, a week, a month?
> 
> Even if it's just a gold-sprinkled cupcake and a commemorative button, I'm interested.


October 1, 2021 is the 50th anniversary of WDW opening. The celebration of that milestone will continue for 18 months, according to Disney’s announcement today.


----------



## Eric Smith

brockash said:


> The part that really gets me with Disney is like you said; I hold them to a much higher standard (in return spend most of my vacation money with them) and it's the faxt that they're CHOOSING to not do things (bring back more entertainment, fireworks etc.)  The smaller parks/companies that I generally don't hold to as high a standard nor do I normally spend much money with them are and have been doing so much more since reopening than WDW.  I feel like they're really just taking advantage of and banking on ppl. will pay their crazy prices and be happy (heck many even over the moon grateful) just to be able to walk in the park.  Don't get me wrong I've been somewhat guilty of it too, I just keep hoping their mindset will change, but it's definitely leaving a not so great taste in my mouth.


Disney won’t offer things like fireworks or parades right now because as soon as they do people will crowd around and there will be articles on every major news site saying that Disney is being irresponsible and will be a huge COVId hotspot.  They don’t want all that bad press.  No one cares if SeaWorld, Six Flags or your local park does something like that.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

18 months! So that entire time period is considered the anniversary?! Wow, maybe my kids aren’t really pushing it too much when they want to celebrate their “birthday week!”


----------



## brockash

Eric Smith said:


> Disney won’t offer things like fireworks or parades right now because as soon as they do people will crowd around and there will be articles on every major news site saying that Disney is being irresponsible and will be a huge COVId hotspot.  They don’t want all that bad press.  No one cares if SeaWorld, Six Flags or your local park does something like that.


Lol... many theme parks are (including SW) right down the road and they're able to do it responsibly....shoot Disney did it at their Shanghai park.  The only reason they're not is for $$$ - they don't feel like they have to, so they're not.  If they can get ppl. to believe and/or spin it as their saving all that money for the guests safety...even better for them- not so great for the full paying guest though.


----------



## New Mouse

MickeyWaffles said:


> What do you want them to do, though? WDW is turning 50 during a pandemic. Announce something they potentially can’t deliver? I think it is prudent for them to do a little sneak peek now and as the situation improves, announce more. There will surely be more during the 18 months. I think this teaser makes sense for today’s uncertainty - all the the things they announced today will 100% happen. It is smart for them to underpromise and over deliver.
> 
> Better to have people be underwhelmed now and surprise them later with more, than to over promise and disappoint them later if they have to scale back due to any unfavorable covid developments.



What do I want them to do? Be creative, they have an entire department that the parks were built around who are literally paid to be creative.

At a minimum, finish your construction that was well along.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> What do I want them to do? Be creative, they have an entire department that the parks were built around who are literally paid to be creative.
> 
> At a minimum, finish your construction that was well along.



We don’t know that they’re not going to complete the construction! This was just a sneak peek tease.


----------



## brockash

New Mouse said:


> What do I want them to do? Be creative, they have an entire department that the parks were built around who are literally paid to be creative.
> 
> At a minimum, finish your construction that was well along.


And open the darn ride that's been ready for months.


----------



## Kitty & Covs Covs

brockash said:


> And open the darn ride that's been ready for months.



Is there no recent update on this? Seems like March would be a good time with high Spring Break/Easter crowds.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Disney won’t offer things like fireworks or parades right now because as soon as they do people will crowd around and there will be articles on every major news site saying that Disney is being irresponsible and will be a huge COVId hotspot.  They don’t want all that bad press.  No one cares if SeaWorld, Six Flags or your local park does something like that.


 So it is not about Covid but about PR


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> So it is not about Covid but about PR


Can you blame them?  They’ll get murdered in the press if they allow a big crowd to congregate.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

1GoldenSun said:


> 18 months! So that entire time period is considered the anniversary?! Wow, maybe my kids aren’t really pushing it too much when they want to celebrate their “birthday week!”



Their big celebrations are always pretty long.

WDW’s 25th ran October 1996 to January 1998.

Disneyland’s 60th ran May 2015 to September 2016.


----------



## gottalovepluto

1GoldenSun said:


> 18 months! So that entire time period is considered the anniversary?! Wow, maybe my kids aren’t really pushing it too much when they want to celebrate their “birthday week!”


It’s actually not unprecedented as that’s about how long Disneyland’s 60th lasted.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Can you blame them?  They’ll get murdered in the press if they allow a big crowd to congregate.


Last weekend DFB said it was the busiest they’d seen in since reopening and shared pictures of crowds. I don’t remember seeing anything picked up by national news outlets.

Not saying firework crowds aren’t a factor in their decision, I just don’t think it’s the main factor.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

When I was a little girl I had a Disney 10th anniversary nightgown. I probably wore that nightgown for at least 18 months (not 18 months straight, it did come off in the daytime) so I guess an 18-month celebration is ok. This gives us all more of an opportunity to make it to the celebration. I'll invest in a t-shirt.


----------



## Spridell

MickeyWaffles said:


> Their big celebrations are always pretty long.
> 
> WDW’s 25th ran October 1996 to January 1998.
> 
> Disneyland’s 60th ran May 2015 to September 2016.



That damn birthday cake castle still gives me nightmares.  I remember the first time seeing it and saying OHHHH pretty cool.  By about the 3rd trip it was just appalling.


----------



## mshanson3121

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm just happy to get a defined start and end date!



Same! I'm really excited to know that even if it is just costumes and some projections and decorations, we'll get to be there for the 50th! I honestly didn't expect that (June 2022). And I feel the same as someone else posted (not sure if it was you or someone else, lol), while yes, there are certain things that must be in place for us to return, at the same time, we're so tired of being cooped up and unable to travel, that yes, even the small announcement yesterday has us excited!



goofystitch said:


> How about this?
> 
> John Hopkins Doctor Thinks COVID Will Be Largely Gone By April, Half of U.S. Has Herd Immunity (msn.com)



Man I pray this is so! Interestingly enough I saw an article on CBC News a couple days ago commenting on the steep decline in cases in India, US, Canada,  that was basically along these lines - that many places are seeing population immunity (not quite the same as herd immunity, but still good) and that they feel Covid may be tracking onto a new seasonal pattern.  They really didn't seem to think we were in for another big "spike" as long as the variants can stay under control.


----------



## xuxa777

Jim Libasci said:


> They're hoping that covid-19 vaccines will be common by Christmas. They aren't going to have as big an October as they are hoping since most people will only have 1 shot by then. Right now  they are only locals and people that don't see anything wrong with traveling during a global pandemic. I know I won't be at the parks until I only have getting the normal sick you get from touching where the kids infront of you in line just licked.


C19 vaccines are probably going to be common in late March/April


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Last weekend DFB said it was the busiest they’d seen in since reopening and shared pictures of crowds. I don’t remember seeing anything picked up by national news outlets.
> 
> Not saying firework crowds aren’t a factor in their decision, I just don’t think it’s the main factor.


 Bet it is even busier this weekend from reports , all parks booked today


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> Bet it is even busier this weekend from reports , all parks booked today


Definitely could be. Between school breaks and awful weather I’m sure people are flocking there. Especially anyone in driving distance.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Cruise Passenger Tests Positive for COVID-19 on MSC Grandiosa*

"The established protocols state that when there is a positive case of COVID-19, like this, the person(s) must be transferred to a facility ashore with whom the cruise line has made housing and medical arrangements before the cruise. "

https://www.cruiselawnews.com/2021/...tests-positive-for-covid-19-on-msc-grandiosa/


----------



## NashvilleMama

hertamaniac said:


> *Cruise Passenger Tests Positive for COVID-19 on MSC Grandiosa*
> 
> "The established protocols state that when there is a positive case of COVID-19, like this, the person(s) must be transferred to a facility ashore with whom the cruise line has made housing and medical arrangements before the cruise. "
> 
> https://www.cruiselawnews.com/2021/...tests-positive-for-covid-19-on-msc-grandiosa/


who. on. earth. is going on a cruise right now?


----------



## RamblingRabbit

We'll be down the week of Sept 6. Really hoping they'll either be done with the castle or haven't started by then...

Taking 8 people on thier first trip and don't want scrim castle.


----------



## hertamaniac

NashvilleMama said:


> who. on. earth. is going on a cruise right now?



MSC and the Mediterranean itineraries.  Their protocols are certainly under the eyes of the big 3.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> No. Unfortunately the administration had to back track on that hope in recent days. Link. It’s come out J&J will only have a few million doses ready for delivery after approval and their 100 million doses won’t materialize until end of June. The large batch of J&J doses was how all adults were gonna have access by April. Oops.



 Just watch by the end of april, plus will already be solid in herd immunity by then. Also If they move to one shot for the current vaccines like UK is doing J&J delay won't matter.


----------



## SleighBelle

gottalovepluto said:


> It’s come out J&J will only have a few million doses ready for delivery after approval and their 100 million doses won’t materialize until end of June. The large batch of J&J doses was how all adults were gonna have access by April. Oops.



While we all want to get back to the parks asap, J&J doses were never part of the calculation Link to HHS


----------



## andyman8

1GoldenSun said:


> 18 months! So that entire time period is considered the anniversary?! Wow, maybe my kids aren’t really pushing it too much when they want to celebrate their “birthday week!”


We're back in celebration territory. The 18-24 month "celebration" is one of Disney's most common tricks to try to boost attendance and hype the parks while not investing in actual capital that would warrant it. WDW elongated its 25th anniversary to bump up against the Millennium Celebration which then led right into the 100 Years of Magic Celebration. People started to catch on so they gave it a minute and tried it again in the mid/late aughts with The Happiest Celebration/Homecoming on Earth, the Year of a Million Dreams, and the What Will You Celebrate/Celebrate Today celebration. Over the last seven or eight years, they've given it something of a rest (since they've actually routinely had new attractions to promote), but with not a lot of capital investment coming to the parks for the next couple years (which means no new attractions to open a couple years after that), this is likely the game plan for the time being.

I'd expect the 50th celebration to wrap, a brief period to "reset", then a start of TWDC's 100th anniversary celebration across all Disney Parks. That would bring us into 2024/2025 and I know even before the pandemic they were talking about doing some sort of celebration for America's 250th birthday (similar to WDW's celebration of America's bicentennial in the 70s) so that *could* start after another "reset" in 2025/2026.


----------



## rockpiece

Just walked by Big River Grille on the way over to the Swan for dinner from the boardwalk. It is listed as still closed but it definitely looked open. People sitting at tables on the outside and people on the inside with bar tenders and servers. Anyone know what’s up.


----------



## disneygirlsng

rockpiece said:


> Just walked by Big River Grille on the way over to the Swan for dinner from the boardwalk. It is listed as still closed but it definitely looked open. People sitting at tables on the outside and people on the inside with bar tenders and servers. Anyone know what’s up.


It was announced that they would be reopening today.


----------



## danissmart

NashvilleMama said:


> who. on. earth. is going on a cruise right now?


Many people are either, A. Immune B. Low risk C. Neither, but not afraid of the Rona.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I hope the 50th decorations on the castle don't take too long. Be a real big bummer for us summer visitors to go and it's behind scaffolding. It doesn't look too complex though, right? Maybe won't take long? 

I've also been wondering if this means no holiday lights on the castle either- what do you all think?

(This is me trying to change the subject back to Disney after sifting through post after post about covid )


----------



## figmentfinesse

TikiTikiFan said:


> I hope the 50th decorations on the castle don't take too long. Be a real big bummer for us summer visitors to go and it's behind scaffolding. It doesn't look too complex though, right? Maybe won't take long?
> 
> I've also been wondering if this means no holiday lights on the castle either- what do you all think?
> 
> (This is me trying to change the subject back to Disney after sifting through post after post about covid )



I'll be there the first half of August and honestly I see it all going up in September. It really does not look complicated, I agree.


----------



## princesscinderella

We enjoyed the year of a million dreams promotion so much!  We got the special Mickey ears and my son got chose to get his face painted.  It’s simple little things like this that make Disney so magical to people.  I think that if they bring some of these simple promotions back it does create excitement,  I kept hoping I’d get picked to stay in the castle dream suite.  They have lost some of those touches along the way.  We always ate at brown derby early in the day when they would fist open and a family would get picked to open the restaurant and they would pretend that they were celebrities walking the red carpet.  So cute and costs nothing but has gone by the wayside.  My hubby and I once declared that Liberty Tree was open from the balcony . The family picked to open magic kingdom from the train station etc.  Sometimes it’s the simplest things that make a difference.


----------



## Eric Smith

TikiTikiFan said:


> I hope the 50th decorations on the castle don't take too long. Be a real big bummer for us summer visitors to go and it's behind scaffolding. It doesn't look too complex though, right? Maybe won't take long?
> 
> I've also been wondering if this means no holiday lights on the castle either- what do you all think?
> 
> (This is me trying to change the subject back to Disney after sifting through post after post about covid )


Having seen the projections on the castle, I'm 100% ok with the lights not coming back ever.  That may be a controversial opinion.


----------



## Pyotr

Eric Smith said:


> Having seen the projections on the castle, I'm 100% ok with the lights not coming back ever.  That may be a controversial opinion.


I liked the projection too. I wouldn’t be upset at all if it stayed.


----------



## BrianL

Eric Smith said:


> Having seen the projections on the castle, I'm 100% ok with the lights not coming back ever.  That may be a controversial opinion.



I agree! I don't really "get" the love for Christmas lights on strings like that. They are pretty when lit, but ugly when unlit, plus the "crane time" to put them on and take them off. If they can do better, then why not?


----------



## Yooperroo

In case any APs were wondering, this is the exclusive complimentary prize you can get by playing the dino arcade games at AK. She loves it!


----------



## sabrecmc

andyman8 said:


> Also, the current “openness” of FL has very little to do with Cruise and Theme park Operational Updates. Disney is setting its own (more restrictive) standards and has consistently said they’re not rushing this. If people wanted a full and totally “open” experience, they wouldn’t be going to WDW right now.



Agreed. We went to Disney BECAUSE they are being careful and enforcing restrictions.  Same consideration for our plans this summer.  We are not looking to escape restrictions, but to vacation in what we feel is a safer manner.  We have been other places that do not have the same level of restrictions and prefer Disney's approach.  Note:  Disney's approach.  NOT Florida's approach.  We also went to Universal and were not comfortable there because things were not (at that time, at least) being enforced in the same way they were at Disney, particularly with regards to crowds in stores and restaurants.  So, we won't be going back there, as we are with Disney.


----------



## Leigh L

andyman8 said:


> As someone who’s been working remotely from Florida (but based up north), I don’t think that’s the driving force for most people I talk to like me. It’s far more simple:* WDW is currently 73 degrees and sunny, DC is 34 degrees and rainy/snowy.* *If nothing was tying you to a certain location, where would you rather be? *There’s this myth at there that everyone in FL or going to FL doesn’t care/isn’t concerned about the pandemic. That hasn’t been my experience. Most people just need a break from what has been a rough winter, which is exacerbating an already-stressful time.
> 
> Also, the current “openness” of FL has very little to do with Cruise and Theme park Operational Updates. Disney is setting its own (more restrictive) standards and has consistently said they’re not rushing this. If people wanted a full and totally “open” experience, they wouldn’t be going to WDW right now.


That's EXACTLY why we are here. I'm currently in FL (from DC as well, leaving the cruddy weather behind!) for the 5th time since August with one of my kids and some extended family renting a house (my nieces have barely left their house the last year). This week is mostly a work/school week with a little Disney sprinkled in between. We choose WDW specifically because of the protocols being taken. My teen won't set foot near a beach but feels totally comfortable at Disney.

We did go to MK yesterday and it was very crowded. Most I've seen since August. Most people compliant though and I'd say the majority are being pretty cautious in my observation on this and previous trips. My extended family was happy with the protocols WDW has in place. (My nieces were a little freaked by the crowds, but they've also not been out in public this year so no "easing" in for them whereas my teen has traveled already and is totally comfortable.)

Yesterday there were two times we were concerned. One was easily resolved by moving away from the other party. The other, which would have been bad even in non-COVID times, required CM assistance. They in turn got assistance and, we didn't stick around as we wanted to avoid potential confrontation, but it looked like a group of CMs were on it as we left the area.

**Edited to clarify. When I say "very crowded" I'm comparing it to slower times between August and now, not pre-pandemic times. Definitely not like before. It feels busier due to lack of dining options, snack carts, and entertainment. If that was open, yesterday would have been a "slow" day in pre-pandemic times I think. (We did the entire park in one day.)


----------



## xuxa777

Hard to deny that Florida being open is not an attraction for Florida and for Disney. The demand is going to cause the restricitions to loosen faster tied in with the facts that being open Florida is still seeing cases drop like a rock despite the fact a significant portion of people/media have been saying Florida being open would kill us all. That has been proven not to be the case time and time again.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Hard to deny that Florida being open is not an attraction for Florida and for Disney. The demand is going to cause the restricitions to loosen faster tied in with the facts that being open Florida is still seeing cases drop like a rock despite the fact a significant portion of people/media have been saying Florida being open would kill us all. That has been proven not to be the case time and time again.


We went to WDW in December.  We made every effort possible to interact as little as possible with Florida at large.


----------



## xuxa777

sabrecmc said:


> Agreed. We went to Disney BECAUSE they are being careful and enforcing restrictions.  Same consideration for our plans this summer.  We are not looking to escape restrictions, but to vacation in what we feel is a safer manner.  We have been other places that do not have the same level of restrictions and prefer Disney's approach.  Note:  Disney's approach.  NOT Florida's approach.  We also went to Universal and were not comfortable there because things were not (at that time, at least) being enforced in the same way they were at Disney, particularly with regards to crowds in stores and restaurants.  So, we won't be going back there, as we are with Disney.



 Um, Florida's approach is pretty much the sole reason you could even go to Disney.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> We went to WDW in December.  We made every effort possible to interact as little as possible with Florida at large.


see post above


----------



## sabrecmc

xuxa777 said:


> Um, Florida's approach is pretty much the sole reason you could even go to Disney.



I'm from Florida.  I have seen the approach here, and that's why we aren't vacationing at other Florida destinations like Universal, as I said.   Everyone's comfort level is different, but we tried Destin and the Gulf Coast along 30A as well, and it did not make me feel safe at all.  The word "haphazard" comes to mind.  Disney is not 100% safe, of course, and I get that, but as I said, it made me feel comfortable enough to try again this summer.  So, we will go to Disney, not "Florida".  Looking forward to when we personally feel that we can return to other parts of Florida.  If you are comfortable spending vacation dollars in other parts of the state, more power to  you!  I'm not debating it, since it's a very personal decision as to what you are okay with risk-wise depending on your family and circumstances.  I'm just saying, for our family, Disney felt safer than other parts of Florida that did not have and/or did not enforce the same level of restrictions and safety measures, at least in my personal experience trying them.


----------



## sabrecmc

xuxa777 said:


> As you say everyone "feels" however they like, but Florida being open has performed just as good if not better than many other states that have been under much stricter restrictions. Florida being open allowed Disney to open and you felt comfortable there.



Yes...but, what I'm saying is that in my personal experience at multiple Florida vacation spots over the past year, Disney went beyond what Florida required and/or enforced, and THAT is why I felt comfortable there.  The "Florida minimum" is not enough for me, personally, to feel safe and want to spend my money there.  But, yes, I'm glad that Disney was able to open, as opposed to Disneyland.  I'm sorry that Florida did not institute more restrictions such that I would personally feel safe trying to vacation elsewhere in Florida again, but again, we have our own circumstances and risk-comfort level.  I'm not debating which states did it "right" or "wrong". This is about Disney's reopening efforts and why I personally felt they went above and beyond and that made me feel better about it.  I realize that my "feeling" of safety may or may not correlate to an actual safer experience, but since I have a choice on vacation spots, I'll go with what makes me feel safer.  I'm not sure what about this is controversial to say, and it seems to be straying off topic, so I will leave it at a kudos to Disney for making such an effort when given the opportunity to do less.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> Tron is going to open soon, Rat is going to open soon, soon is very very relative



Who thinks Tron is opening soon? Tron is not opening for a long, long time.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Tron is going to open soon, Rat is going to open soon, soon is very very relative


Tron's construction is stopped.  They sealed the building up.  It looks likely that Ratatouille is going to open at some point in the spring.  Not sure what either of those have to do with the comment you're replying to.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Tron's construction is stopped.  They sealed the building up.  It looks likely that Ratatouille is going to open at some point in the spring.  Not sure what either of those have to do with the comment you're replying to.


 you stated "Restrictions aren’t changing much anytime soon,"  All I am saying is soon is very relative.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

xuxa777 said:


> you stated "Restrictions aren’t changing much anytime soon,"  All I am saying is soon is very relative.



I was the one who said that. Chapek said expect masks through the year. So for me “not anytime soon” means “not in 2021.” That better?


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> I was the one that said that. Chapek said expect masks through the year. So for me “not anytime soon” means “not in 2021.” That better?



Not what he said.

Here are the exact quotes - keep in mind he is speaking for *all parks* including Disneyland which is not even open.

"We have no doubt that when we reopen up in parks that were closed or increase the capacity that we'll have *some level* of social distancing and mask wearing for the remainder of this year."

"And that could accelerate our expectations and give people the confidence that they need to come back to the parks. Will there be some overlap until we know that we've hit herd immunity? Sure there will. But do we also believe that we'll be in the same state of 6-foot social distancing and mask wearing in '22? Absolutely not."


----------



## andyman8

The whole “Disney/theme parks are only open because they’re in Florida” argument is disingenuous because it assumes that all theme parks/major attractions (and cities with economies built around them) are in Florida or California (the two most extreme examples). If you look at the first page of this thread, you’ll see that many other states also allowed theme/amusement parks last summer. Busch Gardens VA, Dollywood, several Six Flags and several Cedar Fair parks all opened. Heck, OK allowed their Six Flags to open almost two months before WDW. The only reason these parks are not open right now is cold weather; they’re outside their operating season. California’s theme park reopening guidelines are the outlier from the norm, not Florida’s guidelines. 

There are plenty of other states that have also pursued more aggressive reopening strategies with just some adjustments to capacity. What’s the difference then between those states and Florida? The largest difference is weather. This isn’t something new: Oct-April has always been Florida’s busiest time especially during rough winters up north. Many for the time being just have more flexibility with work. It seems like common sense that way more people care about warmer weather than weather dining rooms are out 50% or 100% of capacity. I know I do. And if for whatever reason, you cared more about having totally full dining rooms, why would you be going to WDW where dining rooms are still at 50% capacity?

It really has nothing to do with PC (not sure how that’s even relevant at all). Not everything is political or part of some grand narrative. People like warm weather, and if it’s between working from home in 30 degree snowy weather or working from “home” in 72 degree sunny weather, those that can afford it will choose the latter.


----------



## xuxa777

andyman8 said:


> The whole “Disney/theme parks are only open because they’re in Florida” argument is disingenuous because it assumes that all theme parks/major attractions (and cities with economies built around them) are in Florida or California (the two most extreme examples). If you look at the first page of this thread, you’ll see that many other states also allowed theme/amusement parks last summer. Busch Gardens VA, Dollywood, several Six Flags and several Cedar Fair parks all opened. Heck, OK allowed their Six Flags to open almost two months before WDW. The only reason these parks are not open right now is cold weather; they’re outside their operating season. California’s theme park reopening guidelines are the outlier from the norm, not Florida’s guidelines.
> 
> There are plenty of other states that have also pursued more aggressive reopening strategies with just some adjustments to capacity. What’s the difference then between those states and Florida? The largest difference is weather. This isn’t something new: Oct-April has always been Florida’s busiest time especially during rough winters up north. Many for the time being just have more flexibility with work. It seems like common sense that way more people care about warmer weather than weather dining rooms are out 50% or 100% of capacity. I know I do. And if for whatever reason, you cared more about having totally full dining rooms, why would you be going to WDW where dining rooms are still at 50% capacity?
> 
> It really has nothing to do with PC (not sure how that’s even relevant at all). Not everything is political or part of some grand narrative. People like warm weather, and if it’s between working from home in 30 degree snowy weather or working from “home” in 72 degree sunny weather, those that can afford it will choose the latter.



Disney parks discussion on a Disney board. if I  mentioned other parks (wouldn't because this is a disney board) usual suspects would claim derail, off topic etc etc.


----------



## Missingmypooh

andyman8 said:


> The whole “Disney/theme parks are only open because they’re in Florida” argument is disingenuous because it assumes that all theme parks/major attractions (and cities with economies built around them) are in Florida or California (the two most extreme examples). If you look at the first page of this thread, you’ll see that many other states also allowed theme/amusement parks last summer. Busch Gardens VA, Dollywood, several Six Flags and several Cedar Fair parks all opened. Heck, OK allowed their Six Flags to open almost two months before WDW. The only reason these parks are not open right now is cold weather; they’re outside their operating season. California’s theme park reopening guidelines are the outlier from the norm, not Florida’s guidelines.
> 
> There are plenty of other states that have also pursued more aggressive reopening strategies with just some adjustments to capacity. What’s the difference then between those states and Florida? The largest difference is weather. This isn’t something new: Oct-April has always been Florida’s busiest time especially during rough winters up north. Many for the time being just have more flexibility with work. It seems like common sense that way more people care about warmer weather than weather dining rooms are out 50% or 100% of capacity. I know I do. And if for whatever reason, you cared more about having totally full dining rooms, why would you be going to WDW where dining rooms are still at 50% capacity?
> 
> It really has nothing to do with PC (not sure how that’s even relevant at all). Not everything is political or part of some grand narrative. People like warm weather, and if it’s between working from home in 30 degree snowy weather or working from “home” in 72 degree sunny weather, those that can afford it will choose the latter.



The irony that if Florida had chosen a reopening plan like California (regardless of weather) that we wouldn’t even be able to have this conversation is golden. Not debating you- I just can’t be the only one to see the irony right?

how blessed are we to even be able to moan about opening procedures when half the world is still on tight lockdown


----------



## andyman8

xuxa777 said:


> Disney parks discussion on a Disney board. if I  mentioned other parks (wouldn't because this is a disney board) usual suspects would claim derail, off topic etc etc.


The thread is called “Theme Park and Operational Updates due to Coronavirus.” The original moderator of this thread consistently said this thread is not just about Disney parks. His first posts of the thread include operational updates on not just Disney but also Universal, SW, Busch Gardens, Legoland, Six Flags, and Cedar Fair parks amongst others.

That’s all I’m going to say on this, because frankly, I don’t have much more to say. I’m taking a break from this thread; too many seem to see this thread not as a means to share operational information, experiences, and rumors about theme parks and cruises but rather a place to just vent their political feelings and desired narrative on reopenings, Florida, California, and lockdowns. I’d imagine I’m not only in feeling like DISboards is not the place I come to for that.


----------



## helloconnie

andyman8 said:


> The whole “Disney/theme parks are only open because they’re in Florida” argument is disingenuous because it assumes that all theme parks/major attractions (and cities with economies built around them) are in Florida or California (the two most extreme examples). If you look at the first page of this thread, you’ll see that many other states also allowed theme/amusement parks last summer. Busch Gardens VA, Dollywood, several Six Flags and several Cedar Fair parks all opened. Heck, OK allowed their Six Flags to open almost two months before WDW. The only reason these parks are not open right now is cold weather; they’re outside their operating season. California’s theme park reopening guidelines are the outlier from the norm, not Florida’s guidelines.
> 
> There are plenty of other states that have also pursued more aggressive reopening strategies with just some adjustments to capacity. What’s the difference then between those states and Florida? The largest difference is weather. This isn’t something new: Oct-April has always been Florida’s busiest time especially during rough winters up north. Many for the time being just have more flexibility with work. It seems like common sense that way more people care about warmer weather than weather dining rooms are out 50% or 100% of capacity. I know I do. And if for whatever reason, you cared more about having totally full dining rooms, why would you be going to WDW where dining rooms are still at 50% capacity?
> 
> It really has nothing to do with PC (not sure how that’s even relevant at all). Not everything is political or part of some grand narrative. People like warm weather, and if it’s between working from home in 30 degree snowy weather or working from “home” in 72 degree sunny weather, those that can afford it will choose the latter.



I don't disagree.  I live in Colorado so cold weather and snow is a factor.  We have an amusement park / water park in Denver that has announced they are reopening May 1, 2021.  They will be doing social distancing and I would assume there will be a mask mandate.  Also, College Basketball has announced that they will have audiences for March Madness.  I think companies are to the point where they cannot keep closed.


----------



## helloconnie

Did anyone see the email from Disney Cruise Line on Friday titled "Let's Dream"?  Disney is starting to ramp up advertising.  I thought the DCL email was interesting because the cruise industry will be the last to come back because of the close quarters situation.  They are certainly trying to get people to think about Disney and start booking trips.  The link in the email opens up a webpage that not only includes all the COVID restrictions but has a section called "Book with Confidence".  Based on this and the advertising and specials they are beginning to run for WDW, I would expect that we will see some operational updates before summer begins, at least for the Parks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I received a mail letter from Disney Destinations outlining our upcoming stay (which happened a week and a half ago) at Caribbean Beach. Is this new? In many stays this was the first of its kind. Seems against the cost cutting they're doing to be sending basically what's on my account exactly in MDE in the mail.


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> I received a mail letter from Disney Destinations outlining our upcoming stay (which happened a week and a half ago) at Caribbean Beach. Is this new? In many stays this was the first of its kind. Seems against the cost cutting they're doing to be sending basically what's on my account exactly in MDE in the mail.



I know we got something in the mail our last two trips just confirming our stay etc...


----------



## hereforthechurros

mshanson3121 said:


> I know we got something in the mail our last two trips just confirming our stay etc...


When were those trips? Like I said we haven't received anything in the mail in a while, definitely not since reopening, and this looks very different than anything else in that it's just a letter confirming the stay. Not a huge deal obviously just wondering why now. And again it arrived after our trip which made me lol.


----------



## mshanson3121

hereforthechurros said:


> When were those trips? Like I said we haven't received anything in the mail in a while, definitely not since reopening, and this looks very different than anything else in that it's just a letter confirming the stay. Not a huge deal obviously just wondering why now. And again it arrived after our trip which made me lol.



Oh, definitely before Covid - 2015 and 2019.


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> I received a mail letter from Disney Destinations outlining our upcoming stay (which happened a week and a half ago) at Caribbean Beach. Is this new? In many stays this was the first of its kind. Seems against the cost cutting they're doing to be sending basically what's on my account exactly in MDE in the mail.


I got a letter for my upcoming stay as well, suprised me as it was a first in a while. I think some of the marketing team must be coming back online.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> I received a mail letter from Disney Destinations outlining our upcoming stay (which happened a week and a half ago) at Caribbean Beach. Is this new? In many stays this was the first of its kind. Seems against the cost cutting they're doing to be sending basically what's on my account exactly in MDE in the mail.


We didn't get that in December but it was also a DVC stay.  I don't know if that matters.  We did get the email a week before to make sure we knew about the COVID rules and to make sure we were still coming.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Hooray breakfast with characters returning to Hollywood and Vine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363951088387428352


----------



## LSUmiss

Sorry to interrupt all the bickering, but how does it work with park hopping as far as the reservation system availability? We went in Jan & park hopped, but does the park you hop to have to have availability on the reservation system? I never thought to check that in Jan.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> Hooray breakfast with characters returning to Hollywood and Vine.


Actual news!  Hooray!!


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> Sorry to interrupt all the bickering, but how does it work with park hopping as far as the reservation system availability? We went in Jan & park hopped, but does the park you hop to have to have availability on the reservation system? I never thought to check that in Jan.



If park is crowded after 2pm they will prevent park hopping, but that has been very rare only happened a few times at HS from reports. People have also ignored the signage and reports of park is full and been able to enter as well, but that might change. YMMV


----------



## hereforthechurros

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Actual news!  Hooray!!


Not sure I saw it in this thread but Big River at the Boardwalk opened yesterday as well. Dining news excites me more than it should.


----------



## KBoopaloo

hereforthechurros said:


> Not sure I saw it in this thread but Big River at the Boardwalk opened yesterday as well. Dining news excites me more than it should.


Nice to see things open on the Boardwalk too since so many reports have indicated it is    kind of eerily quiet over there these days.


----------



## HokieRaven5

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Actual news!  Hooray!!



If nothing else it's something to have a small impact on the morning rush


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> If park is crowded after 2pm they will prevent park hopping, but that has been very rare only happened a few times at HS from reports. People have also ignored the signage and reports of park is full and been able to enter as well, but that might change. YMMV


Ok so it has nothing to do with the reservation system then right?


----------



## Wendy12

hereforthechurros said:


> Not sure I saw it in this thread but Big River at the Boardwalk opened yesterday as well. Dining news excites me more than it should.



Is it a restaurant that typically takes reservations? Very interested in different dining options on the Boardwalk but I’m not familiar with Big River.


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> Ok so it has nothing to do with the reservation system then right?



Correct, at this time reservations are not required for park hopping, just your first park


----------



## xuxa777

Wendy12 said:


> Is it a restaurant that typically takes reservations? Very interested in different dining options on the Boardwalk but I’m not familiar with Big River.



No, reservations are not needed. Also if unfamiliar with it, Big River is a micro brewery/brew pub chain restaurant. Good for a beer as well. Like others have said great to see some life coming back to the Boardwalk.


----------



## rpb718

KBoopaloo said:


> Nice to see things open on the Boardwalk too since so many reports have indicated it is    kind of eerily quiet over there these days.



Of all the places that could be reopened around the Boardwalk, this would have been the last one I would have wanted.  YMMV


----------



## xuxa777

rpb718 said:


> Of all the places that could be reopened around the Boardwalk, this would have been the last one I would have wanted.  YMMV


 not a beer guy?


----------



## LSUmiss

xuxa777 said:


> Correct, at this time reservations are not required for park hopping, just your first park


I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?


----------



## preemiemama

LSUmiss said:


> I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?


On one of the other threads, people were asking about this in juts the past day or two when the parks had all hit capacity.  No one reported one way or the other, but it was definitely said that other days (when most or all were not at capacity) it hasn't been an issue.  I believe it was also reported that this was true of DHS even when it was at capacity because people left or changed reservations after 7am if people didn't get a BG for ROTR.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

LSUmiss said:


> I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?


I’ve heard reports that people were allowed to hop into parks that were technically at capacity.


----------



## Leigh L

LSUmiss said:


> I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?


I don't think so, I think you can (but I guess anything is possible?)

Did anyone happen to notice if DHS reached capacity on Thursday? DD and I successfully hopped there after starting at MK. (During presidents week several DHS days were full surrounding the weekends  but I never looked that day, just went.)


----------



## xuxa777

LSUmiss said:


> I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?


yes , like others have said you can , some even after they got to the park that you hopped to gate and it was annouced that the park was full , they still just kept walking and got in fine. That is the YMMV part. That has only happened a few times during holiday weekends when the parks were full


----------



## xuxa777

Leigh L said:


> I don't think so, I think you can (but I guess anything is possible?)
> 
> Did anyone happen to notice if DHS reached capacity on Thursday? DD and I successfully hopped there after starting at MK. (During presidents week several DHS days were full surrounding the weekends  but I never looked that day, just went.)


No, the parks have only reached capacity on a few select weekends so far, holiday weekends.


----------



## hertamaniac

A predictable and opportunistic response.  Insurrection doesn't work.


----------



## xuxa777

EPCOT with unannounced fireworks testing tonight


----------



## Karin1984

Disneyland Paris has cancelled the half marathon weekend late September.


----------



## yulilin3

LSUmiss said:


> Sorry to interrupt all the bickering, but how does it work with park hopping as far as the reservation system availability? We went in Jan & park hopped, but does the park you hop to have to have availability on the reservation system? I never thought to check that in Jan.


Juat call this number to check if hopping is available 407 560 5000


----------



## TheMaxRebo

LSUmiss said:


> I know, but if that park is full for new reservations, does it also mean that that it’s too full to hop to?



There is a cap for when no more hopping is allowed but it isn't the se as the park reservation capacity.

My thinking is the parks collectively have a cap of 35%, which is what the park reservations are but an individual park can go over that. So if all are starting the day at 35% but 2% leave one park to hop to another then you have one at 33% and one at 37% but collectively still at 35%. There is probably a max limit above that for when they close of hopping to that park, dependant on the park (and factoring in no shows for reservations, etc)


----------



## Farro

I wonder if capacity restrictions are still in place in October - hopping to Epcot might become a heck of a lot harder due to Harmonious...


----------



## NJlauren

Farro said:


> I wonder if capacity restrictions are still in place in October - hopping to Epcot might become a heck of a lot harder due to Harmonious...



I think they will be, but i think they may be higher then 35%...but thats just a guess


----------



## Douglas Dubh

I’m not sure how they increase capacity any more without the CDC easing some more restrictions.  There’s only so many cast member breakrooms so unless they can allow more cast members to occupy them at a time I don’t know how they bring back more.  I’ve even heard they are using some former guest areas as break rooms, so they can’t reopen those areas to guests until they feel they can increase break room capacity.


----------



## unbanshee

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how they increase capacity any more without the CDC easing some more restrictions.  There’s only so many cast member breakrooms so unless they can allow more cast members to occupy them at a time I don’t know how they bring back more.  I’ve even heard they are using some former guest areas as break rooms, so they can’t reopen those areas to guests until they feel they can increase break room capacity.



I'd imagine that CDC guidelines are updated this summer if the vaccine distribution goes well


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> I wonder if capacity restrictions are still in place in October - hopping to Epcot might become a heck of a lot harder due to Harmonious...


If there are restrictions still in place, I believe they would be a lot higher than they currently are.  I think they'll start raising capacity in the summer.


----------



## figmentfinesse

I'm wondering if it starts in October or earlier than that.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how they increase capacity any more without the CDC easing some more restrictions.  There’s only so many cast member breakrooms so unless they can allow more cast members to occupy them at a time I don’t know how they bring back more.  I’ve even heard they are using some former guest areas as break rooms, so they can’t reopen those areas to guests until they feel they can increase break room capacity.


CDC "restrictions" are really just guidelines.  DeSantis has pretty much given Disney the green light to do whatever they want.  The restrictions at Disney right now are basically self imposed.


----------



## Spridell

Well looks like we just got some confirmation Fireworks will be back by the Food and Wine Festival

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/disn...t-include-harmonious-viewing-in-october-2021/


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> CDC "restrictions" are really just guidelines.  DeSantis has pretty much given Disney the green light to do whatever they want.  The restrictions at Disney right now are basically self imposed.


Chapek has stated that Disney is following CDC guidelines.  Disney won't change capacity until the CDC guidelines change.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> Chapek has stated that Disney is following CDC guidelines.  Disney won't change capacity until the CDC guidelines change.


I understand that, that's why I said *The restrictions at Disney right now are basically self imposed.* 
They are following the CDC guidelines because they should, not because they have to.


----------



## rpb718

I'm hearing rumblings that the PeopleMover refurb has been extended into April.


----------



## Sandiz08

Glad to see fireworks are coming back to Epcot. Makes sense, people are able to socially distance themselves a bit more than in other locations.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Sandiz08 said:


> Glad to see fireworks are coming back to Epcot. Makes sense, people are able to socially distance themselves a bit more than I other locations.


My guess is that this will up and running by 4th of July.  they have been putting out one new Barge a month into the lake that would put all the barges in the lake by June, some testing and its a go for July


----------



## Spridell

Chris Ehlers said:


> My guess is that this will up and running by 4th of July.  they have been putting out one new Badge a month into the lake that would put all the barges in the lake but June, some testing and its a go for July



I also think they will be back sometime in the summer.  I dont know if they will have their big 4th of July celebration but I do think by end of July we will see them back.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Chapek has stated that Disney is following CDC guidelines.  Disney won't change capacity until the CDC guidelines change.



Yes, they will follow CDC completely, just for the additional protection from liability among many other reasons


----------



## figmentfinesse

Spridell said:


> I also think they will be back sometime in the summer.  I dont know if they will have their big 4th of July celebration but I do think by end of July we will see them back.



As someone with an August trip this makes me really happy! I'm also so curious if they will do a mid-July start of F&W again.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Spridell said:


> I also think they will be back sometime in the summer.  I dont know if they will have their big 4th of July celebration but I do think by end of July we will see them back.


Im praying for the 4th as we will be down there for that entire week


----------



## xuxa777

Chris Ehlers said:


> My guess is that this will up and running by 4th of July.  they have been putting out one new Badge a month into the lake that would put all the barges in the lake but June, some testing and its a go for July


That makes the most sense as far as timeline. Be interesting if they bring back Epcot Forever prior


----------



## Spridell

xuxa777 said:


> That makes the most sense as far as timeline. Be interesting if they bring back Epcot Forever prior


I think they go right into Harmonious since all the barges are being put out there now.


----------



## rockpiece

Peoplemover refurb extended into April. What the heck is going on.


----------



## hertamaniac

Carnival's two cruise lines (AIDA and Costa Cruises) to begin sailing next month (Europe).  I am interested to see if anyone else from the MSC cruise tests positive after debarkation.  Hopefully, the protocols used by MSC were effective.

https://cruiseradio.net/two-carnival-cruise-brands-announce-restart-dates-in-europe/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Chris Ehlers said:


> My guess is that this will up and running by 4th of July.  they have been putting out one new Badge a month into the lake that would put all the barges in the lake but June, some testing and its a go for July



I hope so!! It'd be a real bummer for folks visiting in the summer if they hold off on things like this until October just to make it seem part of the 50th.

Right now our park pass reservation for the 4th is at magic kingdom but I wonder if I should switch it to Epcot?


----------



## danissmart

NJlauren said:


> I think they will be, but i think they may be higher then 35%...but thats just a guess


Why would there still be restrictions?


----------



## danissmart

hertamaniac said:


> Carnival's two cruise lines (AIDA and Costa Cruises) to begin sailing next month (Europe).  I am interested to see if anyone else from the MSC cruise tests positive after debarkation.  Hopefully, the protocols used by MSC were effective.
> 
> https://cruiseradio.net/two-carnival-cruise-brands-announce-restart-dates-in-europe/


They won’t be. It’ll just be a matter of luck. Maybe someone has Covid. Maybe no one does.


----------



## figmentfinesse

TikiTikiFan said:


> I hope so!! It'd be a real bummer for folks visiting in the summer if they hold off on things like this until October just to make it seem part of the 50th.
> 
> Right now our park pass reservation for the 4th is at magic kingdom but I wonder if I should switch it to Epcot?



Personally I feel like you have a better shot for Epcot fireworks than MK because of the nature of the spacing/viewing required at HEA vs Harm. But it's honestly a crapshoot at this point.


----------



## HokieRaven5

figmentfinesse said:


> Personally I feel like you have a better shot for Epcot fireworks than MK because of the nature of the spacing/viewing required at HEA vs Harm. But it's honestly a crapshoot at this point.



Harmonius, Fantasmic would probably be the easiest to bring on for sure. HEA will require a lot more effort from CMs and probably more CMs in general to manage.


----------



## helloconnie

Eric Smith said:


> Chapek has stated that Disney is following CDC guidelines.  Disney won't change capacity until the CDC guidelines change.



Yes, and in their news briefing yesterday, the CDC reiterated the importance of following the guidelines:  wear masks, social distance, avoid crowded spaces, avoid travel, wash hands frequently.  I think they are really trying to keep the downward momentum going and minimize the impacts of the variants while vaccines ramp up. If everyone can bear with it another 30-60 days, I think most people who want the vaccine will have it by the end of April and the guidelines will get loosened.  Then Disney will make operational announcements.  Hold the course people.


----------



## NJlauren

danissmart said:


> Why would there still be restrictions?



I personally do not expect October 2021 to be back to pre pandemic.  I hope i am wrong, but i expect reduced capacity into 2022, and masks the same, but that's just my guess.

ETA - the reason i feel this way is i don't see this going away by October.  again i hope i am wrong


----------



## Chris Ehlers

HokieRaven5 said:


> Harmonius, Fantasmic would probably be the easiest to bring on for sure. HEA will require a lot more effort from CMs and probably more CMs in general to manage.


you're going to have to have a Boarding Group for Fantastic other wise it will be a cluster.  I think this will be the last show to come back


----------



## HokieRaven5

Chris Ehlers said:


> you're going to have to have a Boarding Group for Fantastic other wise it will be a cluster.  I think this will be the last show to come back



That's valid, but as far as distancing is concerned it's more doable vs HEA.


----------



## coolbrook

yulilin3 said:


> Juat call this number to check if hopping is available 407 560 5000


Yulilin3, Would cm be able to hop to a park they were initially blocked out of?  My daughter is a cm and she has not been able to get answers to park hopping questions.  Another question we have is if she brings her sister into one park with her guest pass then has to go to work, could her sister hop to a different park later without cm sister?


----------



## chicagoshannon

It all depends on how this virus goes.  Currently the data is showing we'll be at herd immunity by April.  If that holds, no way people will be ok with still masking in October.

This virus will not be 100% gone for years if not ever.


----------



## figmentfinesse

HokieRaven5 said:


> Harmonius, Fantasmic would probably be the easiest to bring on for sure. HEA will require a lot more effort from CMs and probably more CMs in general to manage.



Fantasmic would be pretty easy for audience but my s/o is good friends with a F! castmember who has heard nothing about being called back and says the show as is would be impossible to distance the cast members. However, perhaps once CMs are vaccinated that could change.


----------



## danissmart

NJlauren said:


> I personally do not expect October 2021 to be back to pre pandemic.  I hope i am wrong, but i expect reduced capacity into 2022, and masks the same, but that's just my guess.
> 
> ETA - the reason i feel this way is i don't see this going away by October.  again i hope i am wrong


Hmm, well it’s probably endemic now. But as long as everyone has access to the vaccine, what possible justification could there be for restrictions through summer and fall.


----------



## xuxa777

Spridell said:


> I think they go right into Harmonious since all the barges are being put out there now.


good point


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> Peoplemover refurb extended into April. What the heck is going on.


14 month closure doesn't bode well for the future of that attraction. How wild.


----------



## figmentfinesse

hereforthechurros said:


> 14 month closure doesn't bode well for the future of that attraction. How wild.



Ugh, I would be heartbroken.


----------



## helloconnie

Fauci stated in an interview that CDC Guidelines for fully vaccinated people coming soon.  The more people that get vaccinated, the more the guidelines will change, then Disney can make operational changes...

https://www.businessinsider.com/fauci-new-cdc-rules-coming-for-fully-vaccinated-people-2021-2


----------



## helloconnie

Where do Disney Cast Members fall in the FL vaccination plan?  Or do they?


----------



## xuxa777

NJlauren said:


> I personally do not expect October 2021 to be back to pre pandemic.  I hope i am wrong, but i expect reduced capacity into 2022, and masks the same, but that's just my guess.
> 
> ETA - the reason i feel this way is i don't see this going away by October.  again i hope i am wrong



More concerned about the reaction when cases start going up in the Nov/Dec which they will most likely do, hopefully vaccinations etc. will be strong enough the keep everything calm and at bay.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

figmentfinesse said:


> Fantasmic would be pretty easy for audience but my s/o is good friends with a F! castmember who has heard nothing about being called back and says the show as is would be impossible to distance the cast members. However, perhaps once CMs are vaccinated that could change.



Yes, this is the biggest issue with Fantasmic. Between the crew & performers, space is pretty tight. It would need to be a very pared down production or cast would need to be vaccinated. The logistics of distancing and putting that show on are tough right now.


----------



## xuxa777

helloconnie said:


> Where do Disney Cast Members fall in the FL vaccination plan?  Or do they?


nothing special, under the same guidelines as general public


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

coolbrook said:


> Would cm be able to hop to a park they were initially blocked out of? My daughter is a cm and she has not been able to get answers to park hopping questions.


So far reports have been yes - you can still hop into a park that is technically "at capacity"


----------



## Chris Ehlers

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yes, this is the biggest issue with Fantasmic. Between the crew & performers, space is pretty tight. It would need to be a very pared down production or cast would need to be vaccinated. The logistics of distancing and putting that show on are tough right now.


current state of Fantasmic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358577139365330945


----------



## MickeyWaffles

chicagoshannon said:


> It all depends on how this virus goes.  Currently the data is showing we'll be at herd immunity by April.



One Johns Hopkins doctor interpreted data to make that claim in an Op/Ed. That is not what the data clearly shows, but one physician interpreted as such. Other experts disagree. That “data” is by no means fact.

I’m hoping we achieve herd immunity ASAP, but let’s not misconstrue the April projection that appeared in one physician’s opinion/editorial piece.


----------



## xuxa777

MickeyWaffles said:


> One Johns Hopkins doctor interpreted data to make that claim in an Op/Ed. That is not what the data clearly shows, but one physician interpreted as such. Other experts disagree. That “data” is by no means fact.
> 
> I’m hoping we achieve herd immunity ASAP, but let’s not misconstrue the April projection.


 Correct, but it is not just him that has made that claim, there are many others both making it and and also not saying we will reach it by then.


----------



## NJlauren

xuxa777 said:


> More concerned about the reaction when cases start going up in the Nov/Dec which they will most likely do, hopefully vaccinations etc. will be strong enough the keep everything calm and at bay.



Agreed, i could write a novel on my opinions on the topic, but i am going to refrain.  Either way I just don't see them lifting all restrictions by October.


----------



## NJlauren

danissmart said:


> Hmm, well it’s probably endemic now. But as long as everyone has access to the vaccine, what possible justification could there be for restrictions through summer and fall.



Oh i hear you, and i feel you, but i just don't see it happening that quick.  No one under 16 is even approved to be vaccinated, and they aren't even testing for anyone under 12, yet.  I just don't see them going to a free for all by October.  Disney is going to continue to play it safe IMO.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

rockpiece said:


> Peoplemover refurb extended into April. What the heck is going on.



I really wonder what is going on here. This is one of the most perplexing closures ever. It clearly has a non-covid related issue, but what is it?!


----------



## mshanson3121

MrsBooch said:


> this board has effectively become a facebook comments thread.
> 
> I think it might be time to lock it down. I used to come here every single day, multiple times, great dialogue even on a slow news/rumors day. Now it's just worn out arguments and tired reasoning.



The beauty is, no one is forcing you to read it, so you're free to skip it if it bothers you. Many of us are still enjoying the dialogue and the news that is still popping up and being discussed.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

MickeyWaffles said:


> I really wonder what is going on here. This is one of the most perplexing closures ever. It clearly has a non-covid related issue, but what is it?!


when we were back during the initial openings there were visible cracks and missing chunks of concrete in the support posts.   there are now new Facades covering those support posts, so my guess is they are still having problems structurally


----------



## rockpiece

I’ve been here for a month now and I’ve seen them testing it and testing it with cast members. I’m leaving today and I figured I would see Remy, peoplemover or Space 220 open and we are leaving today with 0 out of the 3.


----------



## mshanson3121

Spridell said:


> Well looks like we just got some confirmation Fireworks will be back by the Food and Wine Festival
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/disn...t-include-harmonious-viewing-in-october-2021/



This makes me happy, and have so much more hope that fireworks/shows will be back in time for our 2022 trip. 



HokieRaven5 said:


> Harmonius, Fantasmic would probably be the easiest to bring on for sure. HEA will require a lot more effort from CMs and probably more CMs in general to manage.



It has honestly surprised me that Fantasmic hasn't been able to run, albeit perhaps with some modifications, especially since SW is running theirs. $$??



NJlauren said:


> I personally do not expect October 2021 to be back to pre pandemic.



Oh absolutely not a chance at all. I mean for one, Disney is never going to go back to what it was before the pandemic as far as what it offers; the Disney that we left on March 16th is gone forever. But as others have said, Disney has always changed anyways throughout the years. But even just looking at restrictions etc... pretty much all the experts globally have said masks and distancing will be required* in some form* throughout the end of the year, possibly into 2022, so while I think things will be better, they won't be "back to normal" as in no masks, no distancing etc... 



hereforthechurros said:


> 14 month closure doesn't bode well for the future of that attraction. How wild.



Wow. I had no idea it had been that long! I knew it had been down awhile but... that's kind of crazy.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

here are some old pics of the support post and one showing the new Facades covering them and one that is current in regards to work being done on them before facades


----------



## scrappinginontario

rpb718 said:


> I'm hearing rumblings that the PeopleMover refurb has been extended into April.





rockpiece said:


> Peoplemover refurb extended into April. What the heck is going on.


As OP mentioned, this is just a rumour at this time.  UPDATED:  New re-opening date Apr 3, 2021


danissmart said:


> Why would there still be restrictions?


Could it be if some of the travel restrictions are lifted?  The US is getting a lot more people immunized then other countries.  Would they possibly keep some of the restrictions in place until other countries have the same immunization opportunities the US does?  Also, as others have mentioned, children are not being immunized at this time nor anytime in the near future.  I can see Disney keeping masking in place until more is known about this.

Not sure,  just thinking out loud.


----------



## hereforthechurros

I believe the people mover rumor has been confirmed as Disney has it listed is now opening April 3.


----------



## preemiemama

hereforthechurros said:


> I believe the people mover rumor has been confirmed as Disney has it listed is now opening April 3.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364236446547247107


----------



## TikiTikiFan

So based on what I've been reading on this board- you can park hop even if that park is at capacity? Or at least no ones been turned away?

I have a feeling that might not hold on days like the 4th of July if they do end up having a nighttime show at Epcot? Maybe we'll just switch our day there to be safe and keep the fingers crossed there's something! I've never done the 4th in a Disney park before and then all the extra covid guessing makes it hard to pick park days!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

TikiTikiFan said:


> So based on what I've been reading on this board- you can park hop even if that park is at capacity? Or at least no ones been turned away?


So far, yes.


----------



## figmentfinesse

TikiTikiFan said:


> So based on what I've been reading on this board- you can park hop even if that park is at capacity? Or at least no ones been turned away?
> 
> I have a feeling that might not hold on days like the 4th of July if they do end up having a nighttime show at Epcot? Maybe we'll just switch our day there to be safe and keep the fingers crossed there's something! I've never done the 4th in a Disney park before and then all the extra covid guessing makes it hard to pick park days!



If I wanted the best shot at fireworks I would switch! My sister's trip is that week so I'm very curious for her too.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how they increase capacity any more without the CDC easing some more restrictions.  There’s only so many cast member breakrooms so unless they can allow more cast members to occupy them at a time I don’t know how they bring back more.  I’ve even heard they are using some former guest areas as break rooms, so they can’t reopen those areas to guests until they feel they can increase break room capacity.


I wonder if FL will open J&J availability to the travel/tourism sector after teachers have had a chance.  There was a recent announcement by the governor that teachers and law enforcement over 50yo would be open to availability with the increased supply being sent to the states.  Once J&J hits the pipeline they could theoretically do "one and done" large employer campus vaccination blitzes.  If CM have had a chance to be vaccinated, then perhaps by April they could "tighten up" break rooms a little more and open things like CHH, theater shows, and other current break rooms.


----------



## Gus_Gus

Grand California opening in May:


Dear Member,

Today I’m pleased to share that The Villas at _Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel®_ & Spa are currently scheduled to reopen on May 2, 2021. Our Cast Members on the West Coast are excited to make their magic once again and “welcome home” Members with enhanced health and safety measures based on guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies.


----------



## hereforthechurros

rockpiece said:


> I’ve been here for a month now and I’ve seen them testing it and testing it with cast members. I’m leaving today and I figured I would see Remy, peoplemover or Space 220 open and we are leaving today with 0 out of the 3.


... a month!?! Woah. What's your high level opinion of WDW's handling after seeing it all for 30 days straight?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Gus_Gus said:


> Grand California opening in May:
> 
> 
> Dear Member,
> 
> Today I’m pleased to share that The Villas at _Disney’s Grand Californian Hotel®_ & Spa are currently scheduled to reopen on May 2, 2021. Our Cast Members on the West Coast are excited to make their magic once again and “welcome home” Members with enhanced health and safety measures based on guidance from health authorities and appropriate government agencies.


2+ months away leaves time for even more improvement. Let's hope the date sticks!


----------



## xuxa777

sullivan.kscott said:


> I wonder if FL will open J&J availability to the travel/tourism sector after teachers have had a chance.  There was a recent announcement by the governor that teachers and law enforcement over 50yo would be open to availability with the increased supply being sent to the states.  Once J&J hits the pipeline they could theoretically do "one and done" large employer campus vaccination blitzes.  If CM have had a chance to be vaccinated, then perhaps by April they could "tighten up" break rooms a little more and open things like CHH, theater shows, and other current break rooms.



That  would really help since the CDC already says, fully vaccinated people don't have to quarantine.  Really help with staffing not having to quarantine if a cast member tested positive, everyone exposed could continue as normal.


----------



## Jrb1979

Back to theme park news. The more I see of this coaster the more excited I am to get back to Universal.


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Jrb1979 said:


> Back to theme park news. The more I see of this coaster the more excited I am to get back to Universal.


I don't even care that the VelociCoaster track encroaches on the Hogs' Head patio.  I want to be on that thing yesterday.


----------



## rockpiece

Velocicoaster is going to open before Remy isn’t it?


----------



## rockpiece

hereforthechurros said:


> ... a month!?! Woah. What's your high level opinion of WDW's handling after seeing it all for 30 days straight?


Handling of what specifically?


----------



## yulilin3

coolbrook said:


> Yulilin3, Would cm be able to hop to a park they were initially blocked out of?  My daughter is a cm and she has not been able to get answers to park hopping questions.  Another question we have is if she brings her sister into one park with her guest pass then has to go to work, could her sister hop to a different park later without cm sister?


Cm can only park hop to available parks not blocked out ones for the day. As far as guest passes she should be fine hopping without the cm but I'm not sure


----------



## Missingmypooh

rockpiece said:


> Velocicoaster is going to open before Remy isn’t it?



Does UOR have anymore in the works? Wonder if they’ll have this open before remy and a new one built and open before tron or guardians?


----------



## xuxa777

Missingmypooh said:


> Does UOR have anymore in the works? Wonder if they’ll have this open before remy and a new one built and open before tron or guardians?


 At this rate Epic Universe will probably open before Tron


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> At this rate Epic Universe will probably open before Tron


They stopped Epic Universe


----------



## Eric Smith

Missingmypooh said:


> Does UOR have anymore in the works? Wonder if they’ll have this open before remy and a new one built and open before tron or guardians?


They don’t have anything else started right now.


----------



## coolbrook

yulilin3 said:


> Cm can only park hop to available parks not blocked out ones for the day. As far as guest passes she should be fine hopping without the cm but I'm not sure


Thank you!


----------



## mshanson3121

Saw this and had to share


----------



## HokieRaven5

xuxa777 said:


> At this rate Epic Universe will probably open before Tron





Eric Smith said:


> They stopped Epic Universe


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> They stopped Epic Universe


Yes, that is the joke


----------



## HokieRaven5

The real question is probably which opens first, Ratatouille or Avengers Campus...


----------



## figmentfinesse

I feel confident Rat will be open by May. That’s what everyone seems to be saying.


----------



## only hope

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how they increase capacity any more without the CDC easing some more restrictions.  There’s only so many cast member breakrooms so unless they can allow more cast members to occupy them at a time I don’t know how they bring back more.  I’ve even heard they are using some former guest areas as break rooms, so they can’t reopen those areas to guests until they feel they can increase break room capacity.





ENJDisneyFan said:


> CDC "restrictions" are really just guidelines.  DeSantis has pretty much given Disney the green light to do whatever they want.  The restrictions at Disney right now are basically self imposed.



Yeah, Disney sets its own restrictions. They are not following CDC guidelines- people are places within six feet on rides and in lines, and so many people are let in the parks it is often impossible to distance on walkways.



helloconnie said:


> Where do Disney Cast Members fall in the FL vaccination plan?  Or do they?



We don’t have a plan. A plan was written last fall but isn’t being used. The expansion to seniors was announced suddenly. That was about a month ago. Now at a conference he said law enforcement and teachers are next when the supply increases. The rollout here has been a nightmare, and those of us risking our lives in essential work have not been told when it will be our turn. 

https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...floridas-the-only-state-that-doesnt-tell-you/


----------



## yulilin3

helloconnie said:


> Where do Disney Cast Members fall in the FL vaccination plan?  Or do they?


There's no special treatment for Disney cm. Seniors can book appointments.  That's it.  Not sure why Disney cm would be a special category


----------



## danissmart

only hope said:


> Yeah, Disney sets its own restrictions. They are not following CDC guidelines- people are places within six feet on rides and in lines, and so many people are let in the parks it is often impossible to distance on walkways.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t have a plan. A plan was written last fall but isn’t being used. The expansion to seniors was announced suddenly. That was about a month ago. Now at a conference he said law enforcement and teachers are next when the supply increases. The rollout here has been a nightmare, and those of us risking our lives in essential work have not been told when it will be our turn.
> 
> https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...floridas-the-only-state-that-doesnt-tell-you/


How old are you?


----------



## gottalovepluto

HokieRaven5 said:


> The real question is probably which opens first, Ratatouille or Avengers Campus...


Y’all better pray it’s RAT cause CA Adventure  is just America’s most expensively built food festival for the foreseeable future


----------



## gottalovepluto

yulilin3 said:


> There's no special treatment for Disney cm. Seniors can book appointments.  That's it.  Not sure why Disney cm would be a special category


Actually it’s a reasonable question to some of us who live in other states. Until our government fell flat on its face on rollout CA had* a very detailed list of who got what when and had lots of sectors prioritized at various levels and tiers with those levels- all being prioritized before the general public- including “finance” and “IT”. The idea “tourism” would be in a priority group in FL is not unreasonable after seeing that.

*CA scrapped the prioritization program last month for today’s much more simplified approach that doesn’t include prioritizing the vital industries of finance and IT


----------



## xuxa777

only hope said:


> We don’t have a plan. A plan was written last fall but isn’t being used. The expansion to seniors was announced suddenly. That was about a month ago. Now at a conference he said law enforcement and teachers are next when the supply increases. The rollout here has been a nightmare, and those of us risking our lives in essential work have not been told when it will be our turn.
> 
> https://www.tampabay.com/news/healt...floridas-the-only-state-that-doesnt-tell-you/



Calling it a disaster might be a bit much.  Florida is tracking right along the large states NY, CA, PA etc in numbers of people vaccinated. It is not near perfect but far from a disaster.


----------



## xuxa777

gottalovepluto said:


> Actually it’s a reasonable question to some of us who live in other states. Until our government fell flat on its face on rollout CA had* a very detailed list of who got what when and had lots of sectors prioritized at various levels and tiers with those levels- all being prioritized before the general public- including “finance” and “IT”. The idea “tourism” would be in a priority group in FL is not unreasonable after seeing that.
> 
> *CA scrapped the prioritization program last month for today’s much more simplified approach that doesn’t include prioritizing the vital industries of finance and IT



Sounds like they realized that all the sectors being prioritized is an exercise in futility and would actually slow things down. Better to keep it general, plus the supply that is coming is also going to make in pointless to break it down to that level.


----------



## xuxa777

All park passes replensihed for the year today except 10/1. Wonder if Disney has found a way to increase "capacity"


----------



## zumfelde

NJlauren said:


> Oh i hear you, and i feel you, but i just don't see it happening that quick.  No one under 16 is even approved to be vaccinated, and they aren't even testing for anyone under 12, yet.  I just don't see them going to a free for all by October.  Disney is going to continue to play it safe IMO.


Just remember if Disney drops the mask mandate  people that want to wear a mask still can. When the vaccine is available to everyone there is no logical need to require everyone to wear a mask. Just common sense.


----------



## xuxa777

Fantasmic has begun testing show elements/lights. Is it signs of life?


----------



## Farro

Fantasmic Testing!

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/fantasmic-testing-underway-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Carol_

After many many trips to WDW, I still haven't seen Fantasmic... I hope I get to see it soon!


----------



## Sandiz08

Carol_ said:


> After many many trips to WDW, I still haven't seen Fantasmic... I hope I get to see it soon!


We’ve been rained out a few times, and the one time we saw it was at the very top crappy seats!


----------



## gottalovepluto

xuxa777 said:


> All park passes replensihed for the year today except 10/1. Wonder if Disney has found a way to increase "capacity"


No. They just have crap IT that can’t refill buckets live so they have to batch refill.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Fantasmic Testing!
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/fantasmic-testing-underway-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



This is great! Anything is something. Happy to see this.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Guys, the numbers will tell the story for lifting restrictions. When transmission is (hopefully) minimal (thanks to effective vaccines, fingers crossed), restrictions will be loosened. There are SO MANY factors that will contribute to that timing.

Disney will continue to follow CDC guidelines. Those are not close to changing.  Current data doesn’t support it yet. Projections change daily. The experts contradict each other and interpret the data differently. No one knows. The ONLY thing that will make it more clear is time, more shots in arms and hopefully corresponding reduced numbers. What’s the point of going in circles about it?


----------



## sullivan.kscott

yulilin3 said:


> yeah here is definitely different. Also just by speaking to many friends some don't want to get vaccinated, I don't think they will prioritize theme parks workers



Florida's plan of age tiers only and comorbidities to be verified by healthcare providers makes the most sense.  It's why a lot of states that like dumping on FL changed their tune and plan when they saw that it made sense.

The inevitable (at this point) approval of JnJ is a slight wrench that _could_ allow governors of any state to offer all teachers/first responders/judiciary, regardless of age, a mass clinic on site in a school auditorium, city hall, or the fire/police station.  FL _could_ offer a similar clinic setting to theme park operators or port authorities in anticipation of cruising not right away, but by early April at the latest (clinic timing not cruises returning).  The state's economy would be better for it.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Maybe take the anti vaxxer discussion over to the community board. I’m sure there could be a nice lively discussion there.

We got a fun little theme park news nugget to speculate on today - Fantasmic! testing. We had Epcot fireworks testing this week. People reported seeing 3D glasses delivered to Rat (unconfirmed, but other signs point to that opening approaching). And people are continuing to prattle on about anti vaxxers etc.

Wasn’t expecting the Gardasil vaccine to come up as a topic on the cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus thread, yet here we are.


----------



## jamos14

[/QUOTE]


MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe take the anti vaxxer discussion over to the community board. I’m sure there could be a nice lively discussion there.
> 
> We got a fun little theme park news nugget to speculate on today - Fantasmic! testing. We had Epcot fireworks testing this week. People reported seeing 3D glasses delivered to Rat (unconfirmed, but other signs point to that opening approaching). And people are continuing to prattle on about anti vaxxers etc.
> 
> Wasn’t expecting the Gardasil vaccine to come up as a topic on the cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus thread, yet here we are.



Fair and will do.  We are all here because we love Disney.   I just want this to end ASAP and vaccines are the way out.  I'm passionate.  


 If I offended , apologies.


----------



## NJlauren

zumfelde said:


> Just remember if Disney drops the mask mandate  people that want to wear a mask still can. When the vaccine is available to everyone there is no logical need to require everyone to wear a mask. Just common sense.



Correct but there is next to a zero chance a vaccine will be available to everyone by October, unless all of a sudden people under 16 aren’t included in everyone.


----------



## HokieRaven5

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe take the anti vaxxer discussion over to the community board. I’m sure there could be a nice lively discussion there.
> 
> We got a fun little theme park news nugget to speculate on today - Fantasmic! testing. We had Epcot fireworks testing this week. People reported seeing 3D glasses delivered to Rat (unconfirmed, but other signs point to that opening approaching). And people are continuing to prattle on about anti vaxxers etc.
> 
> Wasn’t expecting the Gardasil vaccine to come up as a topic on the cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus thread, yet here we are.



Ranger the rhino can also now be potentially seen on the safari!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...o-calf-joins-the-herd-at-kilimanjaro-safaris/


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

HokieRaven5 said:


> Ranger the rhino can also now be potentially seen on the safari!View attachment 558704


We were going to skip AK this next trip in 2 1/2 weeks, but every time I see this pic I want to add it in.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.saveatwdw.com/blog/disn...Cx12mAmeR_5xJ4r3RZLMhLdBWH8eSEm3s6al7DPMKogPE
I don't know how credible this is but


----------



## sabrecmc

We are visiting in late June/early July, and I would love to see some shows and fireworks by then. Who knows?  Things seem more positive to me every day, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Fun news for DCA. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364636628401221634


----------



## Pyotr

MickeyWaffles said:


> Fun news for DCA.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364636628401221634



I don't get it. The park is opening but the rides are not?

I’ve never been to DL and DCA, but aren’t most the rides outside?


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pyotr said:


> I don't get it. The park is opening but the rides are not?
> 
> I’ve never been to DL and DCA, but aren’t most the rides outside?



They had previously announced that they would be having a ticketed food & fun event there. These are the details, just announced.

They have a mix. There are outdoor rides, but there are also lots of indoor rides, as well as rides that go both indoors and outdoors.

They cannot open the park/rides due to California theme park restrictions, but they can do this ticketed event. I think Knotts or another park did a similar food festival with no rides open also.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> No. They just have crap IT that can’t refill buckets live so they have to batch refill.


Yeah if they increased capacity surely 10/1 would have opened up as well. As additional offerings become available crowds do grow even though the 35% remains true. If 20000 people (for the sake of easy numbers) was 35% but now the Liberty Boat and Tom Sawyer island are back online along with all the queue space, perhaps 22000 is now 35%. And I would think it works like this every time a restaurant or attractions reopens.


----------



## jamos14

Pyotr said:


> I don't get it. The park is opening but the rides are not?
> 
> I’ve never been to DL and DCA, but aren’t most the rides outside?



This can only be good news for Disney Parks as a whole.  The more revenue they make, the quicker the parks can go back to a more normal state for their CMs. 

Yes, some are outside.  But technically according to CA Governor, theme parks cannot open yet. 

But Disney is having a "food event" so I guess that's a loophole that is allowed.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Fantasmic testing and rumors of Typhoon Layoon are both so encouraging! My larger family is hinting at a summer trip and I can’t decide if it’s great timing since we won’t have to juggle FPs for everyone... or a nightmare because offerings are still pretty low. Ugh.


----------



## xuxa777

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah if they increased capacity surely 10/1 would have opened up as well. As additional offerings become available crowds do grow even though the 35% remains true. If 20000 people (for the sake of easy numbers) was 35% but now the Liberty Boat and Tom Sawyer island are back online along with all the queue space, perhaps 22000 is now 35%. And I would think it works like this every time a restaurant or attractions reopens.



Yes that is the only way the can increase capacity under the current guidelines and restrictions


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

hereforthechurros said:


> Yeah if they increased capacity surely 10/1 would have opened up as well. As additional offerings become available crowds do grow even though the 35% remains true. If 20000 people (for the sake of easy numbers) was 35% but now the Liberty Boat and Tom Sawyer island are back online along with all the queue space, perhaps 22000 is now 35%. And I would think it works like this every time a restaurant or attractions reopens.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but are you suggesting that the total capacity number changes as attractions and restaurants open?  That's an interesting thought because I was assuming that the capacity of each park is fixed regardless of what is open/closed inside.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Pyotr said:


> I don't get it. The park is opening but the rides are not?
> 
> I’ve never been to DL and DCA, but aren’t most the rides outside?


Yes DCA is opening and the rides are not. Theme parks can operate festivals as those are allowed and their shops can open with limits but rides cannot operate.

Actually no, only a few rides are fully outside. Screamin, goofy, Luigi, mater come to mind for DCA.

For those that don’t follow DLR too closely here is a summary where CA theme parks stand. (There is a movement in the legislature to ease these but the governor will have the power to veto it and there are not enough legislators to override that at this time. Unless he changes his mind these rules will stand.)

Theme parks will be able to open rides when OC is yellow tier = 7 day average Covid cases per 100k people must be less than 1. then they can open under Covid guidance, I looked those up yesterday and some things they include are
-indoor rides can operate, however all lines must be outside (this would be impossible imho at disneyland proper, the park is simply too small)
-social distancing of at least 6 feet between parties on all rides (no plexiglass shortcuts)
-designated eating/drinking areas, nobody can remove a mask outside of these areas at all
-25% indoor dining capacity (all other restaurants, even bars, can operate at 50% in yellow by CA guidelines but not those inside theme parks)


I love DLR. It’s my home park and my fam still has our tickets from our cancelled March ‘20 trip as we want to go back ASAP... but we just booked a backup WDW fall trip for this year. If by some miracle DLR gets to open the Covid-CA-rules could make it suck


----------



## Betty Rohrer

zumfelde said:


> Just remember if Disney drops the mask mandate  people that want to wear a mask still can. When the vaccine is available to everyone there is no logical need to require everyone to wear a mask. Just common sense.


but children under 12 have not been approved or tested on  so I bet masks are here for awhile yet


----------



## Missingmypooh

Overall WDW resort capacity will continue to increase as they open things like the water parks and the closed resorts/restaurants. And then ditto with park capacity.

it’s not a hard and fast number. (Me thinks that’s why UOR is mum on the subject)

35% today will be different than 35% come May. Likewise, whatever 50% capacity is when they move the metrics will be different than 50% in several months time as they open more things. (_It’s the fine print that always gets ya) _

Consider this: September, which is a slow month, could actually be at ‘regular year over year’ capacity under these guidelines. Water parks in December? Same.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Betty Rohrer said:


> but children under 12 have not been approved or tested on  so I bet masks are here for awhile yet


The risk to kids is so low from the virus that they may never get the vaccine.  At this point the risk to children is higher from taking the vaccine than not taking it.  The "safety" protocols will not be determined by whether or not young children are vaccinated.

I'm surprised to see the cranes for the castle already.  They must be planning on it taking a lot longer than we thought to get the decor done.  To me, it didn't look like much extra was going on the castle than what was already there.


----------



## Jrb1979

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe take the anti vaxxer discussion over to the community board. I’m sure there could be a nice lively discussion there.
> 
> We got a fun little theme park news nugget to speculate on today - Fantasmic! testing. We had Epcot fireworks testing this week. People reported seeing 3D glasses delivered to Rat (unconfirmed, but other signs point to that opening approaching). And people are continuing to prattle on about anti vaxxers etc.
> 
> Wasn’t expecting the Gardasil vaccine to come up as a topic on the cruise and theme park operational updates due to coronavirus thread, yet here we are.


More importantly Velocicoaster's walls are down and it's testing.


----------



## Farro

Jrb1979 said:


> More importantly Velocicoaster's walls are down and it's testing.



Do you like roller-coasters?


----------



## hereforthechurros

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but are you suggesting that the total capacity number changes as attractions and restaurants open?  That's an interesting thought because I was assuming that the capacity of each park is fixed regardless of what is open/closed inside.


They’ve talked about it on investor calls. Capacity is based on available square footage. As more things come online that opens up more square footage. COVID bringing out all the creative engineering.


----------



## New Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> They’ve talked about it on investor calls. Capacity is based in available square footage. As more things come online that opens up more square footage. COVID bringing out all the creative engineering.



Which is also why its so crowded....open up a gift shop in the corner of the park that no one visits, let another 500 in the front of the park.


----------



## hereforthechurros

New Mouse said:


> Which is also why its so crowded....open up a gift shop in the corner of the park that no one visits, let another 500 in the front of the park.


I do believe they’ve reimagined the entire capacity realm during this time.


----------



## New Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> I do believe they’ve reimagined the entire capacity realm during this time.



Yes... its mostly about pr and advertising spin.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Temporarily locking while I clean up the thread (checking on reports).

Carry on...


----------



## Maribeth71

chicagoshannon said:


> The risk to kids is so low from the virus that they may never get the vaccine.  At this point the risk to children is higher from taking the vaccine than not taking it.  The "safety" protocols will not be determined by whether or not young children are vaccinated.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the cranes for the castle already.  They must be planning on it taking a lot longer than we thought to get the decor done.  To me, it didn't look like much extra was going on the castle than what was already there.


Cranes for the castle?  Didn't realize there were cranes already....ugh


----------



## gottalovepluto

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm surprised to see the cranes for the castle already.  They must be planning on it taking a lot longer than we thought to get the decor done.  To me, it didn't look like much extra was going on the castle than what was already there.


The bunting did not look easy decor wise. Maybe they’re hoping to get it done with the lowest crowds? Which theoretically will be between now and spring break? I think Easter-memorial will see higher crowds than now-spring break as more shots roll out and people try to beat summer crowds.


----------



## BorderTenny

gottalovepluto said:


> The bunting did not look easy decor wise. Maybe they’re hoping to get it done with the lowest crowds? Which theoretically will be between now and spring break? I think Easter-memorial will see higher crowds than now-spring break as more shots roll out and people try to beat summer crowds.


"Spring break" starts in about a week an a half and runs to mid-April. I don't think they're going to get it done that quick.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

BorderTenny said:


> "Spring break" starts in about a week an a half and runs to mid-April. I don't think they're going to get it done that quick.



People on other sites are speculating that construction will last into summer. Unconfirmed, just rumor.

But I would lean toward that timing being more realistic than it being completed in a matter of a few weeks.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Maribeth71 said:


> Cranes for the castle?  Didn't realize there were cranes already....ugh


The moat was filled for like a whole minute before it was drained again!


----------



## middlechild

For park operations, WDW has at least two limits as to what capacity works far as precautionary measures.  Meaning after WDW lifted capacity to 50%, did that have the impact of increasing bookings by the public, did the additional space fill in? Is the public ready to buy at that level?  I don't know the answer, not privy to that data. WDW surely does, regardless of CDC positioning.  Another form of limit is what union workers will accept. At the new 50% level, is there enough CMs willing to come on property to support the guest experience? How many months for guests and CMs to accept 75%?  My guess is that these limits will disappear quickly, meaning a fast migration to 100% versus a slow month to month gradual increase.


----------



## Eeyore daily

When did WDW increase capacity? I haven't seen anywhere that they have. Did I miss it?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Taste of Flower & Garden festival menus are out
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ational-flower-garden-festival-opening-mar-3/Maybe it's just the intermittent fasting talking but this might be my favorite lineup yet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eeyore daily said:


> When did WDW increase capacity? I haven't seen anywhere that they have. Did I miss it?


Here’s the daily recap since about the holidays...
“Disney totally increased capacity/Has Disney increased capacity?”
“No. Remember just because it looks full doesn’t mean capacity increased”
-Evidence that it has increased and has not increased is exchanged with posters going in circles & nobody’s mind is changed
-next day some posts “Disney increased capacity!” And voila! Groundhog Day

Bottom line- Disney has not made an announcement they have increased capacity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

When/if fireworks come back do you think Disney will make a big deal about it to drum up bookings? Still learning how they operate.


----------



## Eeyore daily

gottalovepluto said:


> Here’s the daily recap since about the holidays...
> “Disney totally increased capacity/Has Disney increased capacity?”
> “No. Remember just because it looks full doesn’t mean capacity increased”
> -Evidence that it has increased and has not increased is exchanged with posters going in circles & nobody’s mind is changed
> -next day some posts “Disney increased capacity!” And voila! Groundhog Day
> 
> Bottom line- Disney has not made an announcement they have increased capacity.


Yes that's what I thought.  But when you ask for a source the rumor immediately goes quiet.


----------



## Pyotr

hereforthechurros said:


> Taste of Flower & Garden festival menus are out
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ational-flower-garden-festival-opening-mar-3/Maybe it's just the intermittent fasting talking but this might be my favorite lineup yet.


That looks like a fantastic lineup! I wasn’t planning on going to Epcot during my May trip but this just changed my mind.


----------



## atricks

Hours just got extended at all Disney world parks the week of March 13-20th.  (I.e. most days animal kingdom were previosuly 9-5pm, now they are all 8-8)
Magic Kingdom now open 8AM-9PM  (was 9am-6pm)
EPCOT now 11AM-11PM  (was 11am-7pm)
Hollywood Studios now  9 AM- 8PM  (was 10am-7pm)


----------



## HokieRaven5

BorderTenny said:


> Teachers are *typically *doing the transmitting.
> https://www.livescience.com/teachers-covid-19-spread-schools-cdc.html



FIFY based upon the information actually presented in that article shared here.  Kids can spread it, but it's at a much lower rate than adults.


Moving away from that for everybody else there's this:


----------



## TikiTikiFan

It's encouraging to see them continuing to expand hours. I'm really hoping they go back to 'normal' Disney hours for summer. That's the best way to avoid the hot sun! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hettie

hereforthechurros said:


> Taste of Flower & Garden festival menus are out
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ational-flower-garden-festival-opening-mar-3/Maybe it's just the intermittent fasting talking but this might be my favorite lineup yet.



I'm so happy to see "NEW" next to so many items! Now there are going to be too many items on my list though.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Hettie said:


> I'm so happy to see "NEW" next to so many items! Now there are going to be too many items on my list though.



that’s my problem but a great problem to have lol


----------



## princesscinderella

hereforthechurros said:


> Taste of Flower & Garden festival menus are out
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ational-flower-garden-festival-opening-mar-3/Maybe it's just the intermittent fasting talking but this might be my favorite lineup yet.



Thanks for sharing this the lineup of food items looks fantastic.  It makes me want to eat around the world when we go up in April when we weren’t planning on going to the parks.  I love how many gluten free items there are too this time.  The offerings were very slim for the Arts festival.  I truly miss the candied strawberries they use to sell for the garden festival in the China pavilion they were amazing!


----------



## Aimeedyan

We visit Epcot a lot during the festivals and it has seemed like same menus, year after year, here lately so I'm thrilled for some new stuff! 

I was at Epcot today and they look just about ready for F&G!


----------



## chicagoshannon

The food does look so yummy.  I think ALL of the booths are back too.  Food and Wine had less booths.  So that's a bonus.  Now will they order enough merchendise for this festival?  We were there 2nd week of FARTS and all the merch was pretty much gone already!


----------



## hereforthechurros

chicagoshannon said:


> The food does look so yummy.  I think ALL of the booths are back too.  Food and Wine had less booths.  So that's a bonus.  Now will they order enough merchendise for this festival?  We were there 2nd week of FARTS and all the merch was pretty much gone already!


I was wondering about the # of booths because they’re still calling it “Taste of”


----------



## princesscinderella

We made it to Page 3500 of this thread wow . And with a lot of changes from when it started.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Eeyore daily said:


> Yes that's what I thought.  But when you ask for a source the rumor immediately goes quiet.


On the earnings call, it was flatly stated that capacity is still at 35% capacity, which is what it has been since November.


----------



## hertamaniac

A new theme park to open in Orlando 2022 at Legoland.

https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...eme-park-set-legoland-florida-resort-76120597


----------



## xuxa777

AvidDisReader said:


> On the earnings call, it was flatly stated that capacity is still at 35% capacity, which is what it has been since November.


Something to keep in mind, this is easily engineered to allow more people in the park. Open more attractions and venues the capacity can increase but stay at the same percentage.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Something to keep in mind, this is easily engineered to allow more people in the park. Open more attractions and venues the capacity can increase but stay at the same percentage.


Has it been shown that they are basing capacity on what attractions are operating and not the overall capacity of the park?  I thought the 35% was just 35% of max capacity.


----------



## xuxa777

Eric Smith said:


> Has it been shown that they are basing capacity on what attractions are operating and not the overall capacity of the park?  I thought the 35% was just 35% of max capacity.


Nothing has been show either way, but it is pretty obvious more people in the park though.

More hours could even add more "capacity"


----------



## mshanson3121

hertamaniac said:


> A new theme park to open in Orlando 2022 at Legoland.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...eme-park-set-legoland-florida-resort-76120597



Okay, this really shocks me. Peppa Pig??? Does she really have a big enough following to warrant her own theme park?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mshanson3121 said:


> Okay, this really shocks me. Peppa Pig??? Does she really have a big enough following to warrant her own theme park?


I had the same thought.  My kids are out of this stage so I thought maybe I was just out of the loop.  Didn’t realize that show had such a following.


----------



## Eric Smith

xuxa777 said:


> Nothing has been show either way, but it is pretty obvious more people in the park though.
> 
> More hours could even add more "capacity"


More people are in the parks when the parks hit capacity.  The parks weren't hitting the 35% capacity for quite a while.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mshanson3121 said:


> Just a tidbit, you can just delete the posts rather than move them to another locked thread. Might save you some work and it wouldn't surprise anyone here - #rteetzdeletz were rather famous
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, this really shocks me. Peppa Pig??? Does she really have a big enough following to warrant her own theme park?


My neice is 4 and LOVEEEEEEEEES Pepa Pig. I think it has had a rebirth for the current littles.  I'm not sure it warrents a whole theme park but it is popular.


----------



## Missingmypooh

hertamaniac said:


> A new theme park to open in Orlando 2022 at Legoland.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...eme-park-set-legoland-florida-resort-76120597



Pretty surprised it’s a totally separate theme park (as initial reports had it as an addition and we saw the area blocked off at Christmas didn’t look very large). 

but that makes LEGOLAND Orlando a 3 gate theme park with 3 resorts. I’m sure a single day park hopper will be well over 100 dollars as it’s already at 99 currently.

Merlin doesn’t release per park numbers, but in their earnings report they claim to be the 2nd largest international theme park franchise in the world (behind only Disney).


----------



## Moliphino

What will a 3D Peppa Pig look like? 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...fied-Peppa-Pigs-terrifying-face-revealed.html


----------



## mshanson3121

Missingmypooh said:


> Pretty surprised it’s a totally separate theme park (as initial reports had it as an addition and we saw the area blocked off at Christmas didn’t look very large).
> 
> but that makes LEGOLAND Orlando a 3 gate theme park with 3 resorts. I’m sure a single day park hopper will be well over 100 dollars as it’s already at 99 currently.
> 
> Merlin doesn’t release per park numbers, but in their earnings report they claim to be the 2nd largest international theme park franchise in the world (behind only Disney).



What is their third gate? The water park is within the main park is it not?


----------



## Missingmypooh

mshanson3121 said:


> What is their third gate? The water park is within the main park is it not?



the water park is inside, but has its own ticket window, and it’s own ticket stile. Its technically it’s own gate.
Would take a some mild construction to make it an official entrance, they may have done it this way to reduce the locals from visiting.


----------



## dlavender

Eric Smith said:


> What is Magic?  Also, care to elaborate on the reason?



Wdwmagic. 

And the guy you quoted got banned from that site for peddling the same crap he tries to peddle here.  

So not sure how he would know it’s a ghost town...I guess for him since he can’t get in lol


----------



## cgattis

Missingmypooh said:


> Pretty surprised it’s a totally separate theme park (as initial reports had it as an addition and we saw the area blocked off at Christmas didn’t look very large)


It says it’s only 4.5 acres, so yeah it’s “land” sized. I’d hope tickets aren’t $100 for something that small.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Moliphino said:


> What will a 3D Peppa Pig look like?
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...fied-Peppa-Pigs-terrifying-face-revealed.html


Apparently there's already a Peppa Pig World at Paultons Park in Hampshire, England (which I didn't know was a thing before I read about the plans for Legoland). It doesn't look too terrifying.

ETA: The static figures don't look terrifying. The character meets tho


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> Has it been shown that they are basing capacity on what attractions are operating and not the overall capacity of the park?  I thought the 35% was just 35% of max capacity.



Standard fire code.   If your building is not open you need to remove it from your capacity.   It explains why the % has stayed the same but the crowds have looked drastically bigger.   Theres no reason for a weekend and weekday to look much different if they are at 35%


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Standard fire code.   If your building is not open you need to remove it from your capacity.   It explains why the % has stayed the same but the crowds have looked drastically bigger.   Theres no reason for a weekend and weekday to look much different if they are at 35%


That's not what's happening.   I assume you don't have any actual proof.


----------



## Spridell

I know I know we all go crazy over the mask debate but this is breaking right now.

I am 100% PRO MASK, but this one might be taking it a little too far now.  Not even in the most strictest places in NY or California is this required.

I have a feeling this one is going to get very interesting for Disney.  There are many ways of getting around this at your dining table. I feel very bad now for all the cast members at the restaurants. 

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/mask...tens-face-covering-requirements-while-dining/


----------



## CastAStone

Spridell said:


> I know I know we all go crazy over the mask debate but this is breaking right now.
> 
> I am 100% PRO MASK, but this one might be taking it a little too far now.  Not even in the most strictest places in NY or California is this required.
> 
> I have a feeling this one is going to get very interesting for Disney.  There are many ways of getting around this at your dining table. I feel very bad now for all the cast members at the restaurants.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/mask...tens-face-covering-requirements-while-dining/


That’s the rule in Ohio.


----------



## CopperCreek28

Spridell said:


> I know I know we all go crazy over the mask debate but this is breaking right now.
> 
> I am 100% PRO MASK, but this one might be taking it a little too far now.  Not even in the most strictest places in NY or California is this required.
> 
> I have a feeling this one is going to get very interesting for Disney.  There are many ways of getting around this at your dining table. I feel very bad now for all the cast members at the restaurants.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/mask...tens-face-covering-requirements-while-dining/


This has always been the rule here in CA and it’s never been a problem at downtown disney.


----------



## jemtx

Can’t see the social-distanced character dining being to popular with this.


----------



## Spridell

CopperCreek28 said:


> This has always been the rule here in CA and it’s never been a problem at downtown disney.



So what if you want to take a drink or eat some bread?  mask on and off all the time? 

Because the scenario i see playing out here is people saying i am drinking or taking a bite of bread etc.... and the cast members are going to be bombarded.

I just spent 5 days at World and went to a bunch of different restaurants.  I did not see one person wearing their mask between bites or courses. This is going to be a hard one to implement IMO


----------



## tcherjen

I just posted about this on this board-
We have worn our masks diligently on our trips, but took it off when dining.
How does this work? I too was wondering if you had to put it on between bites or just when finished.
Do we think relaxation stations will go away?


----------



## Spridell

tcherjen said:


> I just posted about this on this board-
> We have worn our masks diligently on our trips, but took it off when dining.
> How does this work? I too was wondering if you had to put it on between bites or just when finished.
> Do we think relaxation stations will go away?



I dont think anyone really knows yet.  

I would imagine the next couple of days we will hear all sorts of different stories of whats going on around the parks,


----------



## Pooh's World

tcherjen said:


> I just posted about this on this board-
> We have worn our masks diligently on our trips, but took it off when dining.
> How does this work? I too was wondering if you had to put it on between bites or just when finished.
> Do we think relaxation stations will go away?


I think it just means you have to keep it on while no food or drink is on your table.

If all you order is an entree then you have to keep it on till the entree is on your table.

If you order an apettizer, entree and dessert you can keep the mask off the whole time.


----------



## CopperCreek28

Spridell said:


> So what if you want to take a drink or eat some bread?  mask on and off all the time?
> 
> Because the scenario i see playing out here is people saying i am drinking or taking a bite of bread etc.... and the cast members are going to be bombarded.
> 
> I just spent 5 days at World and went to a bunch of different restaurants.  I did not see one person wearing their mask between bites or courses. This is going to be a hard one to implement IMO


In California adventure they ask you to keep your mask on until your food arrives and then back on once you’re finished. I see this mostly as disney trying to eliminate people using all the tables as relaxation stations.
I agree that the wording sounds over the top but blog Mickey used the “in between bites” phrase, not disney. I haven’t seen any issues with out here on the west coast.


----------



## tcherjen

Spridell said:


> So what if you want to take a drink or eat some bread?  mask on and off all the time?
> 
> Because the scenario i see playing out here is people saying i am drinking or taking a bite of bread etc.... and the cast members are going to be bombarded.
> 
> I just spent 5 days at World and went to a bunch of different restaurants.  I did not see one person wearing their mask between bites or courses. This is going to be a hard one to implement IMO


We just came back 3 weeks ago-
Have been going since they reopened once a month staying onsite and never was the case.
I am hopeful it means wait till food is at the table and then remove.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Pooh's World said:


> I think it just means you have to keep it on while no food or drink is on your table.
> 
> If all you order is an entree then you have to keep it on till the entree is on your table.
> 
> If you order an apettizer, entree and dessert you can keep the mask off the whole time.



I second this. I think this change is being a bit blown out of proportion by the Disney bloggers to get those clicks. If you read the policy it also is specific to mention wearing a mask when getting up from the table, etc.

It does protect the cast members if you keep your mask on until your food comes/you're done placing your order. I think that's all that's intended. And maybe to stop people from hanging out too long after their meal is over without masks?


----------



## Spridell

CopperCreek28 said:


> In California adventure they ask you to keep your mask on until your food arrives and then back on once you’re finished. I see this mostly as disney trying to eliminate people using all the tables as relaxation stations.
> I agree that the wording sounds over the top but blog Mickey used the “in between bites” phrase, not disney. I haven’t seen any issues with out here on the west coast.



That does make sense with regards to the table as relaxation stations.

But, I mean I had a 3 course meal with drinks just a couple of days ago at the Riveria, and in a situation like that this new rule is going to be EXTREMELY hard to enforce.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I mean... look at the way that's shared on FB. So click baitey! Nothing against that site but lots of blogs do this.

This really doesn't change anything except just keeping your mask on until your drink comes.  And not just hanging out at the table forever once your food and drinks are finished.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Spridell said:


> But, I mean I had a 3 course meal with drinks just a couple of days ago at the Riveria, and in a situation like that this new rule is going to be EXTREMELY hard to enforce.


Agreed.  Can’t wait to hear reports of how well this works.   Total overkill.


----------



## Pooh's World

Spridell said:


> That does make sense with regards to the table as relaxation stations.
> 
> But, I mean I had a 3 course meal with drinks just a couple of days ago at the Riveria, and in a situation like that this new rule is going to be EXTREMELY hard to enforce.



Nobody is going to pay for these expensive Disney restaurants if you have to shove food in your mouth and then put your mask on to chew and then take it off again to shove more food in your mouth.  They would lose money.

The practical thing is as long as there is food on your placemat then you don't need a mask.


----------



## Spridell

Pooh's World said:


> Nobody is going to pay for these expensive Disney restaurants if you have to shove food in your mouth and then put your mask on to chew and then take it off again to shove more food in your mouth.  They would lose money.
> 
> The practical thing is as long as there is food on your placemat then you don't need a mask.



I would have to agree.  And that would include, breads, appetizers, drinks etc....... 

i can see having to keep the mask on until your drinks and appetizers and then after your done with your meal and waiting for the check.


----------



## CopperCreek28

Spridell said:


> That does make sense with regards to the table as relaxation stations.
> 
> But, I mean I had a 3 course meal with drinks just a couple of days ago at the Riveria, and in a situation like that this new rule is going to be EXTREMELY hard to enforce.


I too enjoyed a lovely valentines dinner at the riviera and was shocked to see people leaving the tables without their masks to use the restroom or go out onto the balcony. I can see why disney is doing this and think the only people this will annoy is anyone trying to get around the rule.


----------



## Eeyore daily

The new rule doesn't bother me as that's what I did before.  It keeps the servers a little bit safer. The whole notion of "well do I have to put it on after every bite" is a little ridiculous.


----------



## rpb718

I think they are reading way to much into the dining mask policy.  I think the minute folks sat at the table they took their masks off and didn't put them on again until after the check.  I really think this is just for folks to keep their masks on before they get any food / drinks and for them to put them back on after they are done with their meal / finished their drink.  Lot of assumptions are being made based on the wording that I don't think are there.  If WDW's intention was to clear up any confusion, mission failed.


----------



## Spridell

Now something very interesting I just remembered.  

At Tappalonios the other night we were talking to the maitre d and he did say there were some talks of adding more tables.

I am wondering now if this is being done because they are getting ready to increase capacity in the restaurant's.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Pooh's World said:


> Nobody is going to pay for these expensive Disney restaurants if you have to shove food in your mouth and then put your mask on to chew and then take it off again to shove more food in your mouth.  They would lose money.



This is the rule at the restaurants at DCA and Downtown Disney. Doesn’t seem to be a problem there.

And I don’t think they mean in between bites. Until food or drink arrive and when you are finished eating, table cleared.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

Ok, I roll with most things but this one... I dunno. C'mon!

Nothing says "sanitary" to me like touching my mask between each bite, right? /s

I hope this one is simply a misinterpretation. I'd be fine leaving my mask on while ordering and awaiting my food... but once the food is on the table, I don't want to be touching that thing over and over again.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

There is NO official source that says you need to mask between bites, people.


----------



## jlwhitney

Spridell said:


> That does make sense with regards to the table as relaxation stations.
> 
> But, I mean I had a 3 course meal with drinks just a couple of days ago at the Riveria, and in a situation like that this new rule is going to be EXTREMELY hard to enforce.



that would make sense for quick services but not sit down with a reservation


----------



## MickeyWaffles

So people really have a problem wearing their masks when they order? And putting them back on when they’re done eating? Truly wondering. Where we live most restaurants ask you to keep them on until you receive food or drink, and put them back on when you’re done eating. I’m surprised Disney didn’t require this in the first place - I knew they did at DCA and Downtown Disney but I assumed it was the same at WDW.

I can’t imagine not wearing a mask while interacting with the server, especially if we didn’t have food or drink at the table or were finished. It protects the CMs who show up every single day to serve people on their vacations.


----------



## fla4fun

That is how we have been eating the few times we have dined in a restaurant since Covid.  We only have our masks off when we are actively eating and drinking.  So we go in with mask on, order with mask on, after server brings food/drink we remove mask and consume, then put mask back on while we wait for check, pay and leave.  We don’t rush through our food, or put the mask on between bites, but we probably only have the mask off 25-30% of the total time we are in the restaurant.  We even did this yesterday when dining on the outdoor patio of a restaurant and we were the only patrons who were eating outside.  It’s not too inconvenient, and if they are considering allowing more guests in the restaurants I could definitely understand why they have updated their policy.


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> So people really have a problem wearing their masks when they order? And putting them back on when they’re done eating? Truly wondering. Where we live most restaurants ask you to keep them on until you receive food or drink, and put them back on when you’re done eating. I’m surprised Disney didn’t require this in the first place - I knew they did at DCA and Downtown Disney but I assumed it was the same at WDW.
> 
> I can’t imagine not wearing a mask while interacting with the server, especially if we didn’t have food or drink at the table or were finished. It protects the CMs who show up every single day to serve people on their vacations.



Actually yes I do.  And from the many threads on FB many others do.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jlwhitney said:


> Actually yes I do.  And from the many threads on FB many others do.



Wow. These poor CMs


----------



## Spridell

MickeyWaffles said:


> So people really have a problem wearing their masks when they order? And putting them back on when they’re done eating? Truly wondering. Where we live most restaurants ask you to keep them on until you receive food or drink, and put them back on when you’re done eating. I’m surprised Disney didn’t require this in the first place - I knew they did at DCA and Downtown Disney but I assumed it was the same at WDW.
> 
> I can’t imagine not wearing a mask while interacting with the server, especially if we didn’t have food or drink at the table or were finished. It protects the CMs who show up every single day to serve people on their vacations.



I think this needs to be cleaned up a little by Disney especially when it comes to sit down restaurants.

Yes I see leaving your mask on while your ordering, but once bread and drinks come people are going to take their masks off.  

So Disney really should come out and say masks on while ordering and until drinks and food come, when you are finished with your meal masks on.


----------



## jlwhitney

MickeyWaffles said:


> Wow. These poor CMs



you do realize not every worker is terrified of Covid. It’s fine, just cancelled our lunch reservation in Disney springs for next week, will eat somewhere else that has better rules.


----------



## Eric Smith

Pooh's World said:


> Nobody is going to pay for these expensive Disney restaurants if you have to shove food in your mouth and then put your mask on to chew and then take it off again to shove more food in your mouth.  They would lose money.
> 
> The practical thing is as long as there is food on your placemat then you don't need a mask.


That’s not how it works.  Use some sense.  You’ll have to wear a mask until you get food/drinks and then put the masks back on if you decide to linger at the table after the meal.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> Actually yes I do.  And from the many threads on FB many others do.


What is the problem with putting a mask on for a minute when your server is at the table. That’s just a courtesy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m trying to keep an open mind to other’s perspectives, but what rock have I been under - people aren’t already doing this? 

It’s common courtesy/common sense (in my opinion) to keep masks on while ordering and until drinks arrive.  If we’re done eating and paying the bill/prepping to leave, time to mask up then too.  That’s been the case at home and at Disney. 

We’ve had some Disney servers tell us we could take them off when seated (I’m thinking specifically of two meals at the Wave) but we didn’t take them up on it.  Have also been to places where they asked us to keep them on. 

I don’t know, this seems like what we were already doing so seems like a non-issue.  I guess others disagree!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

I honestly didn't think you could take off your mask before you received your drink at WDW. Not sure why it didn't, because of course we are talking about Florida. Not sure what the big deal is. It takes only a few minutes to get your drink, and with kids you can give them snacks when you sit down, so they can take their masks off right away. You have to wear a mask all day long.. and now the uproar about having to wait 3 minutes wearing a mask to receive your drink?! No one is saying to put it on between bites


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m trying to keep an open mind, but what rock have I been under - people aren’t already doing this?
> 
> It’s common courtesy/common sense (in my opinion) to keep masks on while ordering and until drinks arrive.  If we’re done eating and paying the bill/prepping to leave, time to mask up then too.  That’s been the case at home and at Disney.
> 
> We’ve had some Disney servers tell us we could take them off when seated (I’m thinking specifically of two meals at the Wave) but we didn’t take them up on it.  Have also been to places where they asked us to keep them on.
> 
> I don’t know, this seems like what we were already doing to me so seems like a non-issue.  I guess others disagree!


I think this may be heavily dependent on local rules.  I live in Michigan, one of the most conservative states in terms of Covid restrictions, and I have never seen anyone wearing a mask once seated.  The rule here is once you’re at a table, you remove the mask.


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> So people really have a problem wearing their masks when they order? And putting them back on when they’re done eating? Truly wondering. Where we live most restaurants ask you to keep them on until you receive food or drink, and put them back on when you’re done eating. I’m surprised Disney didn’t require this in the first place - I knew they did at DCA and Downtown Disney but I assumed it was the same at WDW.
> 
> I can’t imagine not wearing a mask while interacting with the server, especially if we didn’t have food or drink at the table or were finished. It protects the CMs who show up every single day to serve people on their vacations.


I don’t think anybody has a problem with this.  The Blogs are trying to say put your mask on between EVERY bite.

It’s the clickbait I take issue with.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I don’t think anybody has a problem with this.  The Blogs are trying to say put your mask on between EVERY bite.
> 
> It’s the clickbait I take issue with.



I agree - there is no official source that says anything about in between bites.

Unfortunately there are actually people who do not want to wear a mask at all once seated at a TS restaurant. One poster mentioned it a few posts earlier and I’m seeing many  sharing the same sentiment elsewhere.


----------



## Spridell

SouthFayetteFan said:


> I don’t think anybody has a problem with this.  The Blogs are trying to say put your mask on between EVERY bite.
> 
> It’s the clickbait I take issue with.


Yes I agree the blogs seem to be making this more than it really is.


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I think this may be heavily dependent on local rules.  I live in Michigan, one of the most conservative states in terms of Covid restrictions, and I have never seen anyone wearing a mask once seated.  The rule here is once you’re at a table, you remove the mask.


In Indiana about 25% of people don't even wear a mask in to the restaurant at all.


----------



## Jennasis

I was masking until the food was served before (and we only eat at outdoor restaurants).  This is nothing.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’m trying to keep an open mind to other’s perspectives, but what rock have I been under - people aren’t already doing this?
> 
> It’s common courtesy/common sense (in my opinion) to keep masks on while ordering and until drinks arrive.  If we’re done eating and paying the bill/prepping to leave, time to mask up then too.  That’s been the case at home and at Disney.
> 
> We’ve had some Disney servers tell us we could take them off when seated (I’m thinking specifically of two meals at the Wave) but we didn’t take them up on it.  Have also been to places where they asked us to keep them on.
> 
> I don’t know, this seems like what we were already doing so seems like a non-issue.  I guess others disagree!


Amen. Lest we forget the actual point of masks. These aren’t arbitrary rules, there’s no COVID barrier because you’re sitting at a table. Masks are there to stop your saliva particles from landing on others and vice versa. Wouldn’t common sense tell you that during ordering/communicating with your server that it’s important to still have that barrier?

I wonder if hostess/host will enforce this by now asking tables to keep their masks on while ordering and until food is put down? I’ve noticed that picking up where I live.


----------



## xuxa777

.


----------



## brockash

Spridell said:


> I know I know we all go crazy over the mask debate but this is breaking right now.
> 
> I am 100% PRO MASK, but this one might be taking it a little too far now.  Not even in the most strictest places in NY or California is this required.
> 
> I have a feeling this one is going to get very interesting for Disney.  There are many ways of getting around this at your dining table. I feel very bad now for all the cast members at the restaurants.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/mask...tens-face-covering-requirements-while-dining/


Yeah, I feel bad for the poor cms whi are asked to try to enforce this...seems insane.  I can see in a ts restaurant keepimg it on while ordering, but that's not at all how this is written.  If we look at how it's written; then I can't imagine any reasonable person thinking this is helpful or any kind of a decent idea.


----------



## one_cat

Spridell said:


> I know I know we all go crazy over the mask debate but this is breaking right now.
> 
> I am 100% PRO MASK, but this one might be taking it a little too far now.  Not even in the most strictest places in NY or California is this required.
> 
> I have a feeling this one is going to get very interesting for Disney.  There are many ways of getting around this at your dining table. I feel very bad now for all the cast members at the restaurants.
> 
> https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/mask...tens-face-covering-requirements-while-dining/


I do feel bad for cast members.  It’s hard enough to enforce wearing masks while walking or on rides.  Can you imagine trying to tell someone at an expensive restaurant to put their masks back on because they are between bites and just happen to be chatting with their spouse rather than eating?  I have a hard time imagining cast members being too excited about that.


----------



## Pooh's World

Spridell said:


> Now something very interesting I just remembered.
> 
> At Tappalonios the other night we were talking to the maitre d and he did say there were some talks of adding more tables.
> 
> I am wondering now if this is being done because they are getting ready to increase capacity in the restaurant's.



I'm in Orlando now and the place is crawling with people.  I Drive was a ghost town a month ago and now it seems almost like normal.


----------



## hertamaniac

Volcano Bay reopens today.

https://attractionsmagazine.com/universals-volcano-bay-water-theme-park-reopen-feb/


----------



## Pyotr

hertamaniac said:


> Volcano Bay reopens today.
> 
> https://attractionsmagazine.com/universals-volcano-bay-water-theme-park-reopen-feb/



High of 88 today. It would be a perfect day for people from the north.

It‘s still too cold for me.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Jennasis said:


> I was masking until the food was served before (and we only eat at outdoor restaurants).  This is nothing.



Exactly! Folks, I’m in a state where masks have always been required inside restaurants until you sit down and are actively eating. The new wording is simply to prohibit people from hanging out at restaurant tables without eating and drinking. You will not be required to put your masks on between bites of food for heaven’s sakes. 

Can we PLEASE get off this topic now?


----------



## mshanson3121

Pyotr said:


> High of 88 today. It would be a perfect day for people from the north.
> 
> It‘s still too cold for me.



We'd be there in the 60s


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Boardwalk III said:


> Exactly! Folks, I’m in a state where masks have always been required inside restaurants until you sit down and are actively eating. The new wording is simply to prohibit people from hanging out at restaurant tables without eating and drinking. You will not be required to put your masks on between bites of food for heaven’s sakes.
> 
> Can we PLEASE get off this topic now?



This time louder for the people in the back!

For real, this is so not a big deal. So overblown.


----------



## Pyotr

mshanson3121 said:


> We'd be there in the 60s


The air temperature is fine, but it still gets cool at night, so the water doesn’t heat up enough for me. I’d feel like Jack from the Titanic movie if I went down a slide. I don’t even put a foot in my pool unless the water is 85+.

I‘d bet the Canadians would jump right in.


----------



## hertamaniac

Pooh's World said:


> I'm in Orlando now and the place is crawling with people.  I Drive was a ghost town a month ago and now it seems almost like normal.



Yes, it is packed.  We went to our local hole-in-the-wall eatery yesterday in central Florida and it was jammed full. 

I think spring break crowds are in full force and I'm not talking only about college students.


----------



## jlwhitney

hertamaniac said:


> Yes, it is packed.  We went to our local hole-in-the-wall eatery yesterday in central Florida and it was jammed full.
> 
> I think spring break crowds are in full force and I'm not talking only about college students.



SPring Break season hasn't begun yet though. Tale end of Winter breaks for parts of the north, and people are just starting to do more everywhere.


----------



## npatellye

Pyotr said:


> The air temperature is fine, but it still gets cool at night, so the water doesn’t heat up enough for me. I’d feel like Jack from the Titanic movie if I went down a slide. I don’t even put a foot in my pool unless the water is 85+.
> 
> I‘d bet the Canadians would jump right in.


My husband and kids go in the water even when the water temperature is around 68-70. They would definitely be in it now. Too cold for me, even as a New Englander.


----------



## mshanson3121

Pyotr said:


> The air temperature is fine, but it still gets cool at night, so the water doesn’t heat up enough for me. I’d feel like Jack from the Titanic movie if I went down a slide. I don’t even put a foot in my pool unless the water is 85+.
> 
> I‘d bet the Canadians would jump right in.



Haha, as I am one..... yes, we absolutely would LOL.  We filled our pool last year with spring water, which was 60F. The kids were in the pool as soon as the man was done filling it, LOL. But we also go outside and play in the rain when it's barely above freezing. That said, not all Canadians are that like that. My mother in law would probably be more in agreement with you


----------



## Spridell

Pooh's World said:


> I'm in Orlando now and the place is crawling with people.  I Drive was a ghost town a month ago and now it seems almost like normal.



I took 4 the other day from Disney to Downtown Orlando and it was very busy.  

I really think Disney is about to increase restaurant capacity.  I got this feeling.


----------



## Pooh's World

Spridell said:


> I took 4 the other day from Disney to Downtown Orlando and it was very busy.
> 
> I really think Disney is about to increase restaurant capacity.  I got this feeling.



Agreed.  Disney wants to make the customer happy.

They don't want people and tourists to come all the way down only to not be able to get into the parks or eat at the restaurants because of capacity. (because then those people will likely not come back for a very long time)

So it will probably be something like variable dynamic capacity increases to make sure everyone is happy.


----------



## Sarahslay

rpb718 said:


> I think they are reading way to much into the dining mask policy.  I think the minute folks sat at the table they took their masks off and didn't put them on again until after the check.  I really think this is just for folks to keep their masks on before they get any food / drinks and for them to put them back on after they are done with their meal / finished their drink.  Lot of assumptions are being made based on the wording that I don't think are there.  If WDW's intention was to clear up any confusion, mission failed.


I've been on 4 trips since reopening, dining at TS every single day of those trips, and every single time the host says "you can take off your masks at this point" or something similar as soon as you sit down. It's not like people were sitting down and ripping their masks off because they're like "yeah I'm not required here, I can take this off now and don't have to put it back on!!" When you sit down they tell you that you can take it off, and tell you to just remember to wear it when you get up and leave your table. We usually leave ours on until our drinks come (and sometimes I forget I have it on and stupidly shove a straw right in to my mask), so this isn't an issue for us, but this IS a change to how they have been doing it so that's why people are so dang confused especially if they've eaten at a WDW restaurant since reopening. I'll be there again in less than 2 weeks, I guess I'll see if I need to change how I'm doing it, but I generally do what they're asking anyway (and if they are gonna do the "you're done with your bread now put your mask back on even if you intend to keep drinking" then I'll probably stop doing so many TS because that's stupid)


----------



## Pooh's World

Sarahslay said:


> I've been on 4 trips since reopening, dining at TS every single day of those trips, and every single time the host says "you can take off your masks at this point" or something similar as soon as you sit down. It's not like people were sitting down and ripping their masks off because they're like "yeah I'm not required here, I can take this off now and don't have to put it back on!!" When you sit down they tell you that you can take it off, and tell you to just remember to wear it when you get up and leave your table. We usually leave ours on until our drinks come (and sometimes I forget I have it on and stupidly shove a straw right in to my mask), so this isn't an issue for us, but this IS a change to how they have been doing it so that's why people are so dang confused especially if they've eaten at a WDW restaurant since reopening. I'll be there again in less than 2 weeks, I guess I'll see if I need to change how I'm doing it, but I generally do what they're asking anyway (and if they are gonna do the "you're done with your bread now put your mask back on even if you intend to keep drinking" then I'll probably stop doing so many TS because that's stupid)



I dunno last month I walked by the restaurant at the Wilderness Lodge and I observed from the lobby for about an hour and I didn't see a single person with their mask on in that area.  This leads me to believe the entire place was taking their mask off as soon as they sat down at the table.


----------



## brockash

one_cat said:


> I do feel bad for cast members.  It’s hard enough to enforce wearing masks while walking or on rides.  Can you imagine trying to tell someone at an expensive restaurant to put their masks back on because they are between bites and just happen to be chatting with their spouse rather than eating?  I have a hard time imagining cast members being too excited about that.


Or someome who gets done faster than others at their table and are sitting waiting for them...there's no way for them to realistically enforce this anymore than to have it on until you order or when you leave your seat.


----------



## mshanson3121

brockash said:


> Or someome who gets done faster than others at their table and are sitting waiting for them...there's no way for them to realistically enforce this anymore than to have it on until you order or when you leave your seat.



This is the same old argument that has been used repeatedly for all mask requirements (impossible to enforce) and guess what? Every time they find a way to enforce it, lol. This is the way it is in many places around the world. It's very easy to enforce.


----------



## jlwhitney

mshanson3121 said:


> This is the same old argument that has been used repeatedly for all mask requirements (impossible to enforce) and guess what? Every time they find a way to enforce it, lol. This is the way it is in many places around the world. It's very easy to enforce.



Have you seen all the crowded disney picks people have posted lately in FB groups, in almost every one of them you can spot at least 5 mask violations or more. Its only going to get worst over spring break, they struggle when the crowds are there since they can't see everyone and its easy to get lost in the crowd even after being reminded.

The next few days should tell us the real story.


----------



## Spridell

mshanson3121 said:


> Same old argument that has been used repeatedly for all mask requirements (impossible to enforce) and guess what? Every time they find a way to enforce it, lol. This is the way it is in many places around the world. It's very easy to enforce.



I think this one will get more pushback from people.  They will enforce it yes, but the CM's will get much more feedback from guests with this rule than the others.  

I have been to Disney well over 10 times in the last year and have eaten at a bunch of different sit down restaurants over the year.  I would say 90% of the people sit down and right away take their masks off.  Now they do this because most states from where the guests are from also let them do this in their restaurants. 

So the cm's are going to have to do a lot more explaining with this one.  Which is why I feel sorry for them.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

Disney has managed to hold strong since July despite people complaining about the youngest ages that have to wear masks, people who cannot (or “cannot”) being forced, and countless other what if scenarios. They enforce well for the most part where they want to. People comply decent for the most part.

Wearing it for a few extra minutes is not going to actually drive away any significant amount of people, nor will there be any sort of real backlash.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlwhitney said:


> Have you seen all the crowded disney picks people have posted lately in FB groups, in almost every one of them you can spot at least 5 mask violations or more. Its only going to get worst over spring break, they struggle when the crowds are there since they can't see everyone and its easy to get lost in the crowd even after being reminded.
> 
> The next few days should tell us the real story.



I think it's naive of anyone to think they'll ever get 100% compliance. But that doesn't mean it can't be enforced. The goal is the majority, and they're achieving that.


----------



## one_cat

hertamaniac said:


> Yes, it is packed.  We went to our local hole-in-the-wall eatery yesterday in central Florida and it was jammed full.
> 
> I think spring break crowds are in full force and I'm not talking only about college students.


CPAC is in Orlando this weekend.  Florida is about the only place in the country that is welcoming travelers.  Everywhere else is like travelers stay away.


----------



## Sarahslay

Pooh's World said:


> I dunno last month I walked by the restaurant at the Wilderness Lodge and I observed from the lobby for about an hour and I didn't see a single person with their mask on in that area.  This leads me to believe the entire place was taking their mask off as soon as they sat down at the table.


That’s what I was saying, the host literally tells you to take off your mask when you sit down. We are there on our trip the week of Christmas, they started on the “you can now take off your mask” before my butt was even in my seat. I was at Liberty Tree Tavern Presidents’ Day weekend, and Mama Melrose, and both times they said the same thing about being able to take our masks off before they even did the “have you dined with us before?” Deal they always do. No doubt people were in there with no masks on the whole time, they told them they could take them off, if you tell people they can then usually they do.


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> I think this one will get more pushback from people.  They will enforce it yes, but the CM's will get much more feedback from guests with this rule than the others.
> 
> I have been to Disney well over 10 times in the last year and have eaten at a bunch of different sit down restaurants over the year.  I would say 90% of the people sit down and right away take their masks off.  Now they do this because most states from where the guests are from also let them do this in their restaurants.
> 
> So the cm's are going to have to do a lot more explaining with this one.  Which is why I feel sorry for them.


They don’t need to explain anything.  The rule is what it is.  If you don’t want to follow it, leave.


----------



## Eric Smith

one_cat said:


> CPAC is in Orlando this weekend.  Florida is about the only place in the country that is welcoming travelers.  Everywhere else is like travelers stay away.


And the CPAC crowd is exactly the group that will pack restaurants and not follow the COVID rules.


----------



## Spridell

Eric Smith said:


> They don’t need to explain anything.  The rule is what it is.  If you don’t want to follow it, leave.


easier said than done


----------



## Missingmypooh

I’m curious if they are adding this mask requirement (whatever it really is- we’ll know in a few days) to discourage Florida residents. (Or other travelers not concerned with covid).

kinda genius if it has that effect. Leaves more room for the out of state visitors coming for spring break.


----------



## Spridell

Looking on social media today and I really cant find anyone at the parks experiencing this new rule.

I am surprised.  I would of thought all the bloggers would be out there seeing if it is in effect yet.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Spridell said:


> Looking on social media today and I really cant find anyone at the parks experiencing this new rule.
> 
> I am surprised.  I would of thought all the bloggers would be out there seeing if it is in effect yet.


Heck no. Once they report you don’t have to mask between bites the clicks on the story will end.


----------



## chicagoshannon

The question I have is why now?  They've been doing it the other way for over 7 months with no issues.  Why start this now when Covid is on it's way out?  Makes little sense.


----------



## Eric Smith

chicagoshannon said:


> The question I have is why now?  They've been doing it the other way for over 7 months with no issues.  Why start this now when Covid is on it's way out?  Makes little sense.


It’s probably because people have been abusing the rules.  This is probably like when they had to clarify the rules around eating and masks in parks because people would take a drink in to a line and not wear a mask.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

chicagoshannon said:


> The question I have is why now?  They've been doing it the other way for over 7 months with no issues.  Why start this now when Covid is on it's way out?  Makes little sense.




Maybe it’s because we’re (hopefully) in the home stretch and people are relaxing their behaviours. Maybe it’s because they want to increase restaurant capacity. Maybe they’ve had mounting complaints from their CMs with guests not putting them on when leaving the table. Maybe turnover is not what they want it to be because people are using it as a break. Maybe they wanted to get people talking about something that isn’t Harmonious barges.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Idk why people think wearing a mask at your table is such a big deal. We have done it the whole time. When food and drinks come masks off until each person is done eating. Not a big deal at all. Why on earth do people think you would have to mask between bites of food? People have clearly let common sense go out the window. Usually beverages come pretty fast. Having to wait an extra 10 min to take a mask off shouldn’t be an issue after wearing a mask all day.


----------



## Spridell

chicagoshannon said:


> The question I have is why now?  They've been doing it the other way for over 7 months with no issues.  Why start this now when Covid is on it's way out?  Makes little sense.


I am still going with they are about to increase dining capacity.

I dunno i really think they will soon.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eZ4JG4zeUQeQPIWp0uPSWieQY6VfsrhbNCzx1TdDNHxqQ
I was surprised to see no one talking about this! Any guesses on when you think it's coming?

I'm hoping summer but I'm sure the goal is the 50th.


----------



## Spridell

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eZ4JG4zeUQeQPIWp0uPSWieQY6VfsrhbNCzx1TdDNHxqQ
> I was surprised to see no one talking about this! Any guesses on when you think it's coming?
> 
> I'm hoping summer but I'm sure the goal is the 50th.


 
Disney "somewhat" confirmed it will be ready by the Food and Wine Festival.

https://blogmickey.com/2021/02/disn...t-include-harmonious-viewing-in-october-2021/


----------



## Eric Smith

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eZ4JG4zeUQeQPIWp0uPSWieQY6VfsrhbNCzx1TdDNHxqQ
> I was surprised to see no one talking about this! Any guesses on when you think it's coming?
> 
> I'm hoping summer but I'm sure the goal is the 50th.


I think it would start mid to late summer if the current COVID trends hold.


----------



## danissmart

Bahahahahahahahah


----------



## chicagoshannon

Eric Smith said:


> It’s probably because people have been abusing the rules.  This is probably like when they had to clarify the rules around eating and masks in parks because people would take a drink in to a line and not wear a mask.


maybe but when the servers tell  you to take the mask off as soon as you sit I don't see that as abusing the rules.


----------



## brockash

mshanson3121 said:


> This is the same old argument that has been used repeatedly for all mask requirements (impossible to enforce) and guess what? Every time they find a way to enforce it, lol. This is the way it is in many places around the world. It's very easy to enforce.


Lol...I guess we'll see.  Like I said, I can only see them enforcing that ppl. keep them on through ordering...anything more...don't see it.  I'll be sure to report back our experience from our trip next week.


----------



## Runnsally

Regardless of how you feel about masks, tightening restrictions is the fastest way to get rid of them, so everybody wins.  Good on you, Disney.


----------



## brockash

Eric Smith said:


> They don’t need to explain anything.  The rule is what it is.  If you don’t want to follow it, leave.


Not reality though...ppl. will have questions, wonder why etc...CMs will be explaining.  Now, like I said I don't think they'll have much of an issue if it's just until a guest orders, because that's an easy black/white situation and a reasonable person can understand why they would want you to wait.  However, if they are going to try to have ppl. who are done waiting for others to finish or thise who choose not to order something but stay with their party wear a mask...lol yeah right...it makes no sense and there's no reason to. 

Ppl. are much more willing to comply with something when the understand the reasoning (you know when ppl explain why)... if there's no logic that someone sees; they're much less willing to do it.


----------



## preemiemama

Spridell said:


> Looking on social media today and I really cant find anyone at the parks experiencing this new rule.
> 
> I am surprised.  I would of thought all the bloggers would be out there seeing if it is in effect yet.


DFB has a post about it...
Here’s Our Experience with Disney World’s New Restaurant Mask Policy


----------



## Pooh's World

chicagoshannon said:


> The question I have is why now?  They've been doing it the other way for over 7 months with no issues.  Why start this now when Covid is on it's way out?  Makes little sense.


Change in administration. There's a little bit of a lag in executing all the new Executive Orders.


----------



## one_cat

brockash said:


> Not reality though...ppl. will have questions, wonder why etc...CMs will be explaining.  Now, like I said I don't think they'll have much of an issue if it's just until a guest orders, because that's an easy black/white situation and a reasonable person can understand why they would want you to wait.  However, if they are going to try to have ppl. who are done waiting for others to finish or thise who choose not to order something but stay with their party wear a mask...lol yeah right...it makes no sense and there's no reason to.
> 
> Ppl. are much more willing to comply with something when the understand the reasoning (you know when ppl explain why)... if there's no logic that someone sees; they're much less willing to do it.


The rules for restaurants were pretty simple before.  When sitting at a table mask can be off.  When you stand up mask must be on.  Going forward CMs will have to educate.  Once people order they will need to be reminded to keep their masks on until their drinks arrive.  When the server clears their table they will need to tell the guests to put their masks back on.  Doable yes but what a pain for the CMs.  It’s going to be interesting to read the trip reports.


----------



## Spridell

preemiemama said:


> DFB has a post about it...
> Here’s Our Experience with Disney World’s New Restaurant Mask Policy



I mean, I think this is how it is going to be. 

If you have a drink or food in front of you they are not going to say anything about having your mask off.


----------



## preemiemama

Spridell said:


> I mean, I think this is how it is going to be.
> 
> If you have a drink or food in front of you they are not going to say anything about having your mask off.


I agree.  My guess is it's to keep people from lingering for a mask break after dinner and to be able to encourage people more strenuously to keep masks on for bathroom breaks/while moving around inside the restaurant.  Which makes sense.


----------



## SMRT-1

Pooh's World said:


> Change in administration. There's a little bit of a lag in executing all the new Executive Orders.


I don't think it has anything to do with the new administration; they only have jurisdiction over federal property and agencies, so none of the new orders override states' authority. Florida's rules haven't changed and Disney was already going above and beyond what is required by the state, so this is all Disney's decision.


----------



## Spridell

preemiemama said:


> I agree.  My guess is it's to keep people from lingering for a mask break after dinner and to be able to encourage people more strenuously to keep masks on for bathroom breaks/while moving around inside the restaurant.  Which makes sense.


Agreed

Now on the flip side........

..I wonder if some will now take longer to eat their food? Hmmmmm


----------



## Redhead5

I'm one of those people who never unmasks until I receive some food or drink. It's not hard. Something to drink arrives fairly quickly. When I'm done I put the mask back on. That way the server knows I'm done and they can get my check. It doesn't have anything to do with if the table has been cleared or not. Most times, the tables aren't cleared fully until after you leave.


----------



## DisneyByMarriage

Spridell said:


> I am still going with they are about to increase dining capacity.
> 
> I dunno i really think they will soon.


I think they are starting to see people sit longer at tables well after they are done eating, so this is a way to help turn tables faster.  And I 100% agree the table spacing is probably going to get condensed soon to seat more bodies.


----------



## Leigh L

Moat pic at the castle last night


----------



## gottalovepluto

DisneyByMarriage said:


> I think they are starting to see people sit longer at tables well after they are done eating, so this is a way to help turn tables faster.  And I 100% agree the table spacing is probably going to get condensed soon to seat more bodies.


Gotta admit I wondered if that was part of it. People can stretch that out really long talking, waiting for folks to go the bathroom, one person ordering desert...


----------



## SouthFayetteFan

My new theory on Disney’s “mask at table unless actively eating” thing... it’s about dessert.  They’re trying to get people to buy dessert so they can keep their masks off longer   

C’mon guys... I’ve figured it out!


----------



## LSUmiss

Spridell said:


> I am still going with they are about to increase dining capacity.
> 
> I dunno i really think they will soon.


And then ppl will whine about that too.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Y’all are missing the point.  This rule for masks is exactly how it’s written for California for dining

*Face Coverings for Customers:*Customers have to wear a face mask when they enter and walk through the dining area, and any time they are not seated specifically for the purpose of eating and drinking. Masks should stay on until the order arrives, and any time a server has to interact with the table.
Disney would have a hard time explaining why it has two rules for its two parks for keeping CM safe.


----------



## jlwhitney

Chris Ehlers said:


> Y’all are missing the point.  This rule for masks is exactly how it’s written for Los Angeles for dining
> 
> *Face Coverings for Customers:*Customers have to wear a face mask when they enter and walk through the dining area, and any time they are not seated specifically for the purpose of eating and drinking. Masks should stay on until the order arrives, and any time a server has to interact with the table.
> Disney would have a hard time explaining why it has two rules for its two parks for keeping CM safe.



But that is not what is being reported yesterday by people that dined with new rules, they still interacted maskless for parts of their meal.  As soon as drink was on table, you order food after drinks come, they bring food when drinks are there.....so for most part nothing much changed. Its kinda of crazy to make people stick them on mid eating/chewing when the server stops by for a min to ask if need anything.....think about that is just insane.


----------



## Spridell

jlwhitney said:


> But that is not what is being reported yesterday by people that dined with new rules, they still interacted maskless for parts of their meal.  As soon as drink was on table, you order food after drinks come, they bring food when drinks are there.....so for most part nothing much changed. Its kinda of crazy to make people stick them on mid eating/chewing when the server stops by for a min to ask if need anything.....think about that is just insane.



Yeah from yesterdays reports, it seems that masks are on while ordering drinks and as soon as drinks came people were taking them off.  Some people were saying this rule was being done so people had their masks on while ordering and interacting with the waiter.  This does not seem to be the case from what we heard yesterday.  People had their masks off while ordering their main courses and appetizers.  

Now, if the waiter would take the drinks AND food order at the same time, then that's a different story.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Chris Ehlers said:


> Y’all are missing the point.  This rule for masks is exactly how it’s written for Los Angeles for dining
> 
> *Face Coverings for Customers:*Customers have to wear a face mask when they enter and walk through the dining area, and any time they are not seated specifically for the purpose of eating and drinking. Masks should stay on until the order arrives, and any time a server has to interact with the table.
> Disney would have a hard time explaining why it has two rules for its two parks for keeping CM safe.


Why would Disney care about LA’s rules? Disneyland is in Anaheim, Orange County and OC does not give a rip about LA’s Covid rules.


----------



## mshanson3121

jlwhitney said:


> But that is not what is being reported yesterday by people that dined with new rules, they still interacted maskless for parts of their meal.  As soon as drink was on table, you order food after drinks come, they bring food when drinks are there.....so for most part nothing much changed. Its kinda of crazy to make people stick them on mid eating/chewing when the server stops by for a min to ask if need anything.....think about that is just insane.



And the report yesterday also said it was only the first day and it had only been implemented in a couple places so far. Give it time and then see where they're at.


----------



## mshanson3121

gottalovepluto said:


> Why would Disney care about LA’s rules? Disneyland is in Anaheim, Orange County and OC does not give a rip about LA’s Covid rules.



Because it's still the same company. Consistency is a better look.


----------



## danissmart

one_cat said:


> The rules for restaurants were pretty simple before.  When sitting at a table mask can be off.  When you stand up mask must be on.  Going forward CMs will have to educate.  Once people order they will need to be reminded to keep their masks on until their drinks arrive.  When the server clears their table they will need to tell the guests to put their masks back on.  Doable yes but what a pain for the CMs.  It’s going to be interesting to read the trip reports.



The good thing is, this is the intervention that will finally stop the Ro.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> But that is not what is being reported yesterday by people that dined with new rules, they still interacted maskless for parts of their meal.  As soon as drink was on table, you order food after drinks come, they bring food when drinks are there.....so for most part nothing much changed. Its kinda of crazy to make people stick them on mid eating/chewing when the server stops by for a min to ask if need anything.....think about that is just insane.


I think that’s a considerate thing to do. The servers are taking a lot more COVId risk than any other CM on property.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> Because it's still the same company. Consistency is a better look.


Consistency between WDW and what? Their non-existent park operations in LA? Disney doesn’t have park operations, open or closed, in LA or LA County.


----------



## mom2rtk

gottalovepluto said:


> Consistency between WDW and what? Their non-existent park operations in LA? Disney doesn’t have park operations, open or closed, in LA or LA County.


The place formerly known as Disneyland?


----------



## gottalovepluto

mom2rtk said:


> The place formerly known as Disneyland?


Is not in LA, or even LA County, and therefore has nothing to do with LA.


----------



## one_cat

preemiemama said:


> I agree.  My guess is it's to keep people from lingering for a mask break after dinner and to be able to encourage people more strenuously to keep masks on for bathroom breaks/while moving around inside the restaurant.  Which makes sense.


Requiring masks when getting up to use the restroom has always been the rule.


----------



## preemiemama

one_cat said:


> Requiring masks when getting up to use the restroom has always been the rule.


Not arguing that- I thought it might help CMs be able to enforce it better is all.  More clearly defining when is OK/not OK to unmask makes it easier to enforce overall.


----------



## jlwhitney

preemiemama said:


> Not arguing that- I thought it might help CMs be able to enforce it better is all.  More clearly defining when is OK/not OK to unmask makes it easier to enforce overall.



how was seated at table vs not seated at table hard to understand? Now it’s more complicated.


----------



## Jrb1979

To switch topics and get away from the M word debate, poster wishiwere@wdw posted that it's been rumored that the ESPN club at boardwalk has been gutted. It's not coming back


----------



## preemiemama

jlwhitney said:


> how was seated at table vs not seated at table hard to understand? Now it’s more complicated.


It's NOT for me.  But it seems people were taking advantage, so Disney clarified the rules.  Same thing happened when people were eating in indoor queues.  Taking a quick sip of water would have been fine, but people started having full on picnics in line so the rules changes.


----------



## Eric Smith

Jrb1979 said:


> To switch topics and get away from the M word debate, poster wishiwere@wdw posted that it's been rumored that the ESPN club at boardwalk has been gutted. It's not coming back


Not a huge loss if true.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mom2rtk said:


> The place formerly known as Disneyland?





I miss it so much it hurts!


----------



## Leigh L

Recent pics of Tron. On two days we saw construction during weekdays (I thought all activity had stopped?). The first two are the same pic, one is cropped and taken from the Barnstormer queue on Friday 2/26. The third was taken from Speedway the previous Sunday and no construction going on. I thought I had taken some pics of the workers working up in the buckets on the tracks on Thursday 2/18 but I can't seem to find them. (I'm now wondering if I imagined that, lol)


----------



## Chris Ehlers

gottalovepluto said:


> Why would Disney care about LA’s rules? Disneyland is in Anaheim, Orange County and OC does not give a rip about LA’s Covid rules.


Sorry I should have said California.  I corrected my mistake


----------



## hertamaniac

Terminal 3 cruise port completed at Port Canaveral

"The new parking garage for this terminal features E-Pass. The Port Authority said that it was able to speed up its timeline to add the contactless payment option because of the pandemic. "

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/t...roject-that-has-not-been-used-due-to-covid-19


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Leigh L said:


> Recent pics of Tron. On two days we saw construction during weekdays (I thought all activity had stopped?). The first two are the same pic, one is cropped and taken from the Barnstormer queue on Friday 2/26. The third was taken from Speedway the previous Sunday and no construction going on. I thought I had taken some pics of the workers working up in the buckets on the tracks on Thursday 2/18 but I can't seem to find them. (I'm now wondering if I imagined that, lol)



They are committed to completing the outside canopy but then the rumor/understanding is they will pause construction and have sealed the inside, etc. ... I think we shall see for how long after we see when full capacity returns and how consistent the demand is (basically how quickly Disney gets back to full revenue)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Eric Smith said:


> Not a huge loss if true.



I don't think it specifically was amazing but I do think having a sports bar on property is a good thing - so if it is gutted to make it better and maybe a little more upscale but still a sports bar I would be cool with that


----------



## Leigh L

TheMaxRebo said:


> They are committed to completing the outside canopy but then the rumor/understanding is they will pause construction and have sealed the inside, etc. ... I think we shall see for how long after we see when full capacity returns and how consistent the demand is (basically how quickly Disney gets back to full revenue)


Ah ok, thanks for clarifying. I thought I read it stopped and this makes sense to finish up the exterior.


----------



## Splat10

What is Disney currently doing for package cancellations and final payment timelines.  Are they cancelling if you don't pay at 30 days?  I am 50/50 on if I'm going to be able to for 4/2 still and it will be come more clear about 14 days out.  I know I can change my dates (and that is what we'd do) but I've already cancelled three trips and really don't want to postpone again if possible.


----------



## Princess Merida

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think it specifically was amazing but I do think having a sports bar on property is a good thing - so if it is gutted to make it better and maybe a little more upscale but still a sports bar I would be cool with that


Has anyone heard any rumors of whether it's an total refurb or something completely new?


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> I don't think it specifically was amazing but I do think having a sports bar on property is a good thing - so if it is gutted to make it better and maybe a little more upscale but still a sports bar I would be cool with that


If they would just put in something similar to CityWorks there, I'd be happy.  That place is really good.  Last time I went to the ESPN zone, the food was just ok and I didn't love the atmosphere.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Eric Smith said:


> If they would just put in something similar to CityWorks there, I'd be happy.  That place is really good.  Last time I went to the ESPN zone, the food was just ok and I didn't love the atmosphere.


I'm not a huge fan of sports bars in general, but we ate at the NBC grill at Universal Citywalk several years ago and the food there was great!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Eric Smith said:


> If they would just put in something similar to CityWorks there, I'd be happy.  That place is really good.  Last time I went to the ESPN zone, the food was just ok and I didn't love the atmosphere.


We ate at RIX (CSR) last trip a few weeks ago the place was totally empty - food was just OK


----------



## scrappinginontario

Splat10 said:


> What is Disney currently doing for package cancellations and final payment timelines.  Are they cancelling if you don't pay at 30 days?  I am 50/50 on if I'm going to be able to for 4/2 still and it will be come more clear about 14 days out.  I know I can change my dates (and that is what we'd do) but I've already cancelled three trips and really don't want to postpone again if possible.


I would recommend calling Disney to be 100% sure.  I believe it's still less than 30 days that full payment is required but don't quote me on that.  In this case I'd go directly to them to ask.


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

Eric Smith said:


> Not a huge loss if true.


It is a big loss if you have a few sports fans in your family that enjoyed watching games on their many tv's and having a couple of colds ones in AC


----------



## Moliphino

Splat10 said:


> What is Disney currently doing for package cancellations and final payment timelines.  Are they cancelling if you don't pay at 30 days?  I am 50/50 on if I'm going to be able to for 4/2 still and it will be come more clear about 14 days out.  I know I can change my dates (and that is what we'd do) but I've already cancelled three trips and really don't want to postpone again if possible.



*Book with Confidence*
Enjoy peace of mind when you book your next stay—with a flexible cancellation policy for arrivals through April 30, 2021. 

*Rooms and Packages*
To provide additional flexibility, we are waiving Disney-imposed change and cancellation fees up to the date of check-in for reservations with arrivals through April 30, 2021. If Guests need further assistance, they can reach us at the Disney Reservation Center through our online chat feature or by calling our reservation line. 

Please note that cancellation fees imposed by third-party suppliers, including airlines and rental cars, as well as non-refundable products like travel protection plans, are deducted from refundable amounts for Walt Disney Travel Company packages. 

If you did not book through Disney directly, please contact your travel professional.


----------



## brockash

Splat10 said:


> What is Disney currently doing for package cancellations and final payment timelines.  Are they cancelling if you don't pay at 30 days?  I am 50/50 on if I'm going to be able to for 4/2 still and it will be come more clear about 14 days out.  I know I can change my dates (and that is what we'd do) but I've already cancelled three trips and really don't want to postpone again if possible.


You don't have to pay by the 30 days.  Since Covid, they've been allowing full payment at checkin if you'd like.  Currently it's through the end of April I believe, but they keep extending it, but either way you should be good.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Princess Merida said:


> Has anyone heard any rumors of whether it's an total refurb or something completely new?



This one makes me sad. We’ve been going to the Boardwalk as DVC members since our 2 guys were in elementary school. They’re now in their early 30s and ESPN was one of their favorite places to hang out and watch sports. We’re all due to go back in November. They’ll be really disappointed if it’s gone. Sigh.


----------



## Yooperroo

I'm at MCO ready to head back home and twice they have said over the intercom "Arriving Disney Cruise Line crew, please proceed to your Disney Cruise Line bus transportation." Maybe they have a large number of crew expected to arrive today?


----------



## Princess Merida

Boardwalk III said:


> This one makes me sad. We’ve been going to the Boardwalk as DVC members since our 2 guys were in elementary school. They’re now in their early 30s and ESPN was one of their favorite places to hang out and watch sports. We’re all due to go back in November. They’ll be really disappointed if it’s gone. Sigh.


Yes.  I agree.  We own at BWV as well and anytime we are there during football season we go to ESPN club to watch the games.  That's where my picture is from.  First Ample Hills and now ESPN.


----------



## Marthasor

Princess Merida said:


> Yes.  I agree.  We own at BWV as well and anytime we are there during football season we go to ESPN club to watch the games.  That's where my picture is from.  First Ample Hills and now ESPN.



I'm totally with you.  The loss of Ample Hills and possibly ESPN really stings.  Every WDW trip would include a visit to both.  Great memories watching games and eating ice cream with my family.


----------



## Boardwalk III

Marthasor said:


> I'm totally with you.  The loss of Ample Hills and possibly ESPN really stings.  Every WDW trip would include a visit to both.  Great memories watching games and eating ice cream with my family.



Let’s hope that over time these can be replaced with vibrant establishments, and that the unique atmosphere and fun of the Boardwalk returns!


----------



## Sarahslay

Yooperroo said:


> I'm at MCO ready to head back home and twice they have said over the intercom "Arriving Disney Cruise Line crew, please proceed to your Disney Cruise Line bus transportation." Maybe they have a large number of crew expected to arrive today?


I read an article that said some cruise lines may begin bringing back workers in order to meet quarantine requirements before they can begin testing cruises. All the workers have to quarantine for a couple of weeks before they can even begin working and getting the ship ready, so they would need to bring back workers who are vital for certain areas before bringing in passenger facing folks to get the ship ready. I think it's a long process to quarantine everyone before any work begins and meet CDC regulations. Still a good sign though of them possibly starting the process, we have a cruise booked for beginning of June that we're more than likely moving (again). Really don't know how I feel about paying all that money to be one of the first passenger sailings, I want them to have things smoothed out a bit first.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Good news towards getting closer to a return to the new normal hopefully in the Disney Parks. Merck joining up with Johnson & Johnson to up the production of the single dose vaccine.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/p...lp-make-jj-vaccine-washington-post-2021-03-02


----------



## hertamaniac

Sarahslay said:


> I read an article that said some cruise lines may begin bringing back workers in order to meet quarantine requirements before they can begin testing cruises. All the workers have to quarantine for a couple of weeks before they can even begin working and getting the ship ready, so they would need to bring back workers who are vital for certain areas before bringing in passenger facing folks to get the ship ready.



The CEO of NCL has stated they will need ~90 days to restart operations.

"As for occupancy levels during the start-up phase, Del Rio said that the CDC has not yet given the industry their target occupancy levels. However, NCLH is looking at an initial 50 percent level."

https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/24453-norwegian-90-day-window-for-cruise-restart.html


----------



## Sarahslay

hertamaniac said:


> The CEO of NCL has stated they will need ~90 days to restart operations.
> 
> "As for occupancy levels during the start-up phase, Del Rio said that the CDC has not yet given the industry their target occupancy levels. However, NCLH is looking at an initial 50 percent level."
> 
> https://www.cruiseindustrynews.com/cruise-news/24453-norwegian-90-day-window-for-cruise-restart.html


Yes, I read that as well. Between the crew quarantine and just getting the ships up and running with new safety protocols and back on the water again after so much time it's going to take months. I feel like some people feel like it will be like the parks where they bring back CM and 2 weeks later they're read to go, this is a major undertaking that will take a long time.


----------



## danissmart

Boardwalk III said:


> Let’s hope that over time these can be replaced with vibrant establishments, and that the unique atmosphere and fun of the Boardwalk returns!


Unfortunately, actions have consequences. Covid response has destroyed hundreds of thousands of businesses. These are just a couple more examples.


----------



## hertamaniac

Sarahslay said:


> Yes, I read that as well. Between the crew quarantine and just getting the ships up and running with new safety protocols and back on the water again after so much time it's going to take months. I feel like some people feel like it will be like the parks where they bring back CM and 2 weeks later they're read to go, this is a major undertaking that will take a long time.



We have a cruise booked for the end of December and are leery that it will be a go.  And even if it is, I do wonder what the experience will be like not only on the ship, but the ports of call.  I don't want to be restricted to only do excursions via the cruise line sanctioned ones.  The best experiences I have had is when I go through the locals.  We'll see.


----------



## Lewisc

BrianL said:


> Yeah, I read a story on them. The expanded too fast and took on a lot of debt. COVID didn't really have anything to do with it.


Bob Iger assisted the original owners of Ample Hill with their business plan.

edited to add I have no idea if the Disney location was owned by Ample Hills or run by Disney under license from Ample Hills.


----------



## fatmanatee

danissmart said:


> Correct. And then they were subsequently purchased. And locations were reopened. It's okay you didn't know that. Don't sweat it.


I'm not the one who said they shut down due to COVID. If they're able to reopen elsewhere they should have no problem reopening in Florida if they want.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm also wondering how many cruise staff may have found employment elsewhere and choose not to return to the cruise industry?  Adding to everything else, there may be a huge training amount required to get multiple new staff trained.


----------



## hereforthechurros

danissmart said:


> Unfortunately, actions have consequences. Covid response has destroyed hundreds of thousands of businesses. These are just a couple more examples.


ESPN Club closing is just a rumor and while most likely true, Disney started to abandon the ESPN Club concept well before COVID. The one in Downtown Disney closed 2.5 years ago. Ample Hills filed for bankruptcy before COVID. These aren't mom and pop shops, any decision to reopen is strictly a business one that's most likely been in the works before COVID.


----------



## Catvondita

jlwhitney said:


> But that is not what is being reported yesterday by people that dined with new rules, they still interacted maskless for parts of their meal.  As soon as drink was on table, you order food after drinks come, they bring food when drinks are there.....so for most part nothing much changed. Its kinda of crazy to make people stick them on mid eating/chewing when the server stops by for a min to ask if need anything.....think about that is just insane.


I think its been this way in NYC for a while but I can't remember if it is government mandated or if its just sort of the unspoken rule that everyone does but its actually pretty easy. Like if someone is coming up to refill your water I see most people just pick up their mask and hold it over their nose and mouth instead of putting it completely on since by the time they get it on server will be away. I think people will get the hang of it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Catvondita said:


> I think its been this way in NYC for a while but I can't remember if it is government mandated or if its just sort of the unspoken rule that everyone does but its actually pretty easy. Like if someone is coming up to refill your water I see most people just pick up their mask and hold it over their nose and mouth instead of putting it completely on since by the time they get it on server will be away. I think people will get the hang of it.


Eww! I’m not touching my mask mid-meal. Thank goodness that’s not what Disney expects as we have had 0 reports that is what they’re telling people to do now.


----------



## Catvondita

gottalovepluto said:


> Eww! I’m not touching my mask mid-meal. Thank goodness that’s not what Disney expects as we have had 0 reports that is what they’re telling people to do now.


Lol I hear you. Its def not for everyone and Disney seems to have a handle on it so far


----------



## gottalovepluto

Any update on Guardians? I recall the rumor work on it was gonna be shutdown Tron-style but don’t know if that actually happened?


----------



## jamos14

gottalovepluto said:


> Any update on Guardians? I recall the rumor work on it was gonna be shutdown Tron-style but don’t know if that actually happened?


 
From everything I have read, they have continued working on it.  I think it's possible (but not likely) to be open by the 50th.


----------



## BrianL

jamos14 said:


> From everything I have read, they have continued working on it.  I think it's possible (but not likely) to be open by the 50th.



Yeah, last I heard the ride cars had even been delivered. I think GotG is much further along and will certainly open before TRON. I don't know if that will be this year, but possibly toward the end.


----------



## Eeyore daily

What in the world is going on this Saturday that all of the parks are greyed out for AP's? I know it's opening weekend of Flower and Garden but still. Every park?


----------



## HokieRaven5

Eeyore daily said:


> What in the world is going on this Saturday that all of the parks are greyed out for AP's? I know it's opening weekend of Flower and Garden but still. Every park?



Technically wouldn't they have to have a park reservation in order to be able to hop? That could be part of it, on top of APs have been closer to filling up weekends in general lately.


----------



## Eeyore daily

HokieRaven5 said:


> Technically wouldn't they have to have a park reservation in order to be able to hop? That could be part of it, on top of APs have been closer to filling up weekends in general lately.


Has it? I thought that stopped once the holidays hit.


----------



## danissmart

fatmanatee said:


> I'm not the one who said they shut down due to COVID. If they're able to reopen elsewhere they should have no problem reopening in Florida if they want.


Of course they could have. But actions have consequences. And the restrictions imposed around the country preventing travel. And restrictions imposed by Disney obviously made it a losing proposition to Reopen that particularly high rent location.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eeyore daily said:


> What in the world is going on this Saturday that all of the parks are greyed out for AP's? I know it's opening weekend of Flower and Garden but still. Every park?


Pretty much happens most weekends now, it’s kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Eric Smith

Eeyore daily said:


> What in the world is going on this Saturday that all of the parks are greyed out for AP's? I know it's opening weekend of Flower and Garden but still. Every park?


Most APs are local, especially those who wouldn't fall in to the resort guest bucket, so weekends are going to be more likely to fill up than weekdays.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eeyore daily said:


> What in the world is going on this Saturday that all of the parks are greyed out for AP's? I know it's opening weekend of Flower and Garden but still. Every park?


Resort guest APs too?


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Resort guest APs too?


Here you can check for all three buckets:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...sort,tickets,passholder&defaultSegment=resort
APs actually have the most friendly calendar of the groups.  Looks like March and early April could be very busy.


----------



## disneyfan150

Eric Smith said:


> Here you can check for all three buckets:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/a...sort,tickets,passholder&defaultSegment=resort
> APs actually have the most friendly calendar of the groups.  Looks like March and early April could be very busy.


Wow!  I was thinking of tagging along with DS and visiting a park while he attends a spring training game during our spring break. So much for that idea.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> APs actually have the most friendly calendar of the groups.  Looks like March and early April could be very busy.


That bugs the daylights out of me. If there are slots to be had they should be allocated toward resort guests if the hotels aren’t full. The question should be “do we book a few nights at Disney to use our APs?” Not tourists with spending money saying “well we can’t go to Disney so is Universal open?”


----------



## HokieRaven5

Comcast coming out saying they are planning to resume construction at EPIC Universe. 

Benefits of not losing nearly as much money as the Disney Parks have over the course of the year.


----------



## atricks

This is extremely positive news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367096970620395524
Full press release:
https://media.universalorlando.com/press-releases/work-resumes-on-epic-universe/
*ORLANDO, Fla. (March 3, 2021) – *Work is resuming on Universal Orlando Resort’s Epic Universe – the widely anticipated theme park that will create an entirely new level of theme park entertainment.


Work on Epic Universe paused in July 2020, as the company adjusted plans in the midst of the pandemic.  The restart will begin immediately – but is expected to take several months before reaching full-speed as Universal re-staffs for the project and reassembles its vendor and contractor teams.


Restarting Epic Universe will result in hundreds of jobs within Universal and thousands of jobs across Central Florida. These positions include highly skilled professional positions, all levels of construction jobs and beyond.


The Epic Universe project will infuse billions of dollars into the Florida economy – and also create more than 14,000 permanent jobs in addition to the thousands of jobs that will be created during its development.


“The restart of construction of Epic Universe is a terrific moment for our employees and for our theme park business in Florida,” said Brian L. Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast Corporation.  “It is our single-largest investment in the state and represents our enthusiasm for the spectacular park and the economic opportunities it will generate.”


“We are excited to begin work on Epic Universe again and for what this moment means for our industry, our community, our business and our team members,” said Tom Williams, Chairman and CEO for Universal Parks & Resorts. “Our confidence in our collective future is as strong as ever.”


“The resumption of the Epic Universe project couldn’t come at a better time,” said Orange County Mayor Jerry L. Demings.  “Our community has so many talented workers who will benefit from this massive project.  I am confident it will deliver a huge economic boost to Orange County.”


Epic Universe will feature a new theme park, an entertainment center, hotels, shops, restaurants and more.  It will be located on a 750-acre site that nearly doubles Universal’s total available acreage in Central Florida.  It will be located a few miles from Universal Orlando’s current theme parks in Southwest Orange County – specifically, south of Sand Lake Road and east of Universal Boulevard.


“Our vision for Epic Universe is historic,” Mr. Williams said at the time the project was announced.  “It will build on everything we have done and become the most immersive and innovative theme park we have ever created.”


----------



## xuxa777

HA this might actually happen, don't think it will but...



xuxa777 said:


> At this rate Epic Universe will probably open before Tron


----------



## hertamaniac

atricks said:


> This is extremely positive news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367096970620395524
> Full press release:
> https://media.universalorlando.com/press-releases/work-resumes-on-epic-universe/
> *ORLANDO, Fla. (March 3, 2021) – *Work is resuming on Universal Orlando Resort’s Epic Universe – the widely anticipated theme park that will create an entirely new level of theme park entertainment.
> 
> 
> Work on Epic Universe paused in July 2020, as the company adjusted plans in the midst of the pandemic.  The restart will begin immediately – but is expected to take several months before reaching full-speed as Universal re-staffs for the project and reassembles its vendor and contractor teams.
> 
> 
> Restarting Epic Universe will result in hundreds of jobs within Universal and thousands of jobs across Central Florida. These positions include highly skilled professional positions, all levels of construction jobs and beyond.
> 
> 
> The Epic Universe project will infuse billions of dollars into the Florida economy – and also create more than 14,000 permanent jobs in addition to the thousands of jobs that will be created during its development.
> 
> 
> “The restart of construction of Epic Universe is a terrific moment for our employees and for our theme park business in Florida,” said Brian L. Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast Corporation.  “It is our single-largest investment in the state and represents our enthusiasm for the spectacular park and the economic opportunities it will generate.”
> 
> 
> “We are excited to begin work on Epic Universe again and for what this moment means for our industry, our community, our business and our team members,” said Tom Williams, Chairman and CEO for Universal Parks & Resorts. “Our confidence in our collective future is as strong as ever.”
> 
> 
> “The resumption of the Epic Universe project couldn’t come at a better time,” said Orange County Mayor Jerry L. Demings.  “Our community has so many talented workers who will benefit from this massive project.  I am confident it will deliver a huge economic boost to Orange County.”
> 
> 
> Epic Universe will feature a new theme park, an entertainment center, hotels, shops, restaurants and more.  It will be located on a 750-acre site that nearly doubles Universal’s total available acreage in Central Florida.  It will be located a few miles from Universal Orlando’s current theme parks in Southwest Orange County – specifically, south of Sand Lake Road and east of Universal Boulevard.
> 
> 
> “Our vision for Epic Universe is historic,” Mr. Williams said at the time the project was announced.  “It will build on everything we have done and become the most immersive and innovative theme park we have ever created.”



Now might be a good time for them to leak some more concept art.  I am really interested in the rumored/fact castle attraction.


----------



## hertamaniac

RCL to set sail with their latest ship, in May, out of Israel.

_"_In conjunction with Israel’s health and tourism authorities, Royal Caribbean will be the first to offer fully vaccinated sailings, where both crew and guests above the age of 16 will be vaccinated against COVID-19."

"The global cruise line will offer Israelis a combination of 3- to 7-night escapes visiting the Greek Isles and Cyprus on board its highly anticipated, brand-new ship, _Odyssey of the Seas__"._

https://www.royalcaribbeanpresscent...shalom-israel-with-odyssey-of-the-seas-debut/


----------



## mshanson3121

atricks said:


> This is extremely positive news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367096970620395524
> Full press release:
> https://media.universalorlando.com/press-releases/work-resumes-on-epic-universe/
> *ORLANDO, Fla. (March 3, 2021) – *Work is resuming on Universal Orlando Resort’s Epic Universe – the widely anticipated theme park that will create an entirely new level of theme park entertainment.
> 
> 
> Work on Epic Universe paused in July 2020, as the company adjusted plans in the midst of the pandemic.  The restart will begin immediately – but is expected to take several months before reaching full-speed as Universal re-staffs for the project and reassembles its vendor and contractor teams.
> 
> 
> Restarting Epic Universe will result in hundreds of jobs within Universal and thousands of jobs across Central Florida. These positions include highly skilled professional positions, all levels of construction jobs and beyond.
> 
> 
> The Epic Universe project will infuse billions of dollars into the Florida economy – and also create more than 14,000 permanent jobs in addition to the thousands of jobs that will be created during its development.
> 
> 
> “The restart of construction of Epic Universe is a terrific moment for our employees and for our theme park business in Florida,” said Brian L. Roberts, Chairman and CEO of Comcast Corporation.  “It is our single-largest investment in the state and represents our enthusiasm for the spectacular park and the economic opportunities it will generate.”
> 
> 
> “We are excited to begin work on Epic Universe again and for what this moment means for our industry, our community, our business and our team members,” said Tom Williams, Chairman and CEO for Universal Parks & Resorts. “Our confidence in our collective future is as strong as ever.”
> 
> 
> “The resumption of the Epic Universe project couldn’t come at a better time,” said Orange County Mayor Jerry L. Demings.  “Our community has so many talented workers who will benefit from this massive project.  I am confident it will deliver a huge economic boost to Orange County.”
> 
> 
> Epic Universe will feature a new theme park, an entertainment center, hotels, shops, restaurants and more.  It will be located on a 750-acre site that nearly doubles Universal’s total available acreage in Central Florida.  It will be located a few miles from Universal Orlando’s current theme parks in Southwest Orange County – specifically, south of Sand Lake Road and east of Universal Boulevard.
> 
> 
> “Our vision for Epic Universe is historic,” Mr. Williams said at the time the project was announced.  “It will build on everything we have done and become the most immersive and innovative theme park we have ever created.”



Mario World was part of Epic right? I wonder how long until it's finished? I know Uni tends to put up stuff a lot faster than Disney. My son is sooo excited for the Mario world.


----------



## atricks

mshanson3121 said:


> Mario World was part of Epic right? I wonder how long until it's finished? I know Uni tends to put up stuff a lot faster than Disney. My son is sooo excited for the Mario world.



Yes Mario/Donkey Kong/Nintendo is part of it.   Original estimate was 2023, so with the delay, probably 2024.


----------



## Lewisc

HokieRaven5 said:


> Comcast coming out saying they are planning to resume construction at EPIC Universe.
> 
> Benefits of not losing nearly as much money as the Disney Parks have over the course of the year.


Benefit of having significant revenue from cable and internet.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Lewisc said:


> Benefit of having significant revenue from cable and internet.



Their expenses are substantially lower as well for their parks. Over FY20 their parks earned $1846M in revenue with a total income over the year of a loss of $541M . Disney's Parks in Q1 (Oct, 20 - Jan 2, 2021) alone earned  $1867M in revenue but operated at a loss of $1060M.

They have the benefit of course of being owned by the #1 media entity for sure, but their parks are not hurting nearly as much as the Disney Parks are.


----------



## HokieRaven5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367179531560361993
Another QS opening up in EPCOT. Hopefully can add another location with Mobile Order.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Room availability is LOW over spring break. I would hope to see more dining options coming online for that time. I know Disney is milking it right now with highest crowds possible and lowest offerings possible to save money, but I would hope to see that start to change as they more regularly hit capacity.


----------



## Leigh L

hereforthechurros said:


> Room availability is LOW over spring break. I would hope to see more dining options coming online for that time. I know Disney is milking it right now with highest crowds possible and lowest offerings possible to save money, but I would hope to see that start to change as they more regularly hit capacity.


Hopefully they will. After being there during the slow times earlier in the pandemic and comparing with last week, it seems it's definitely time. WDW needs to start opening more dining options, food carts (these lines get long!), and pretty much anything else. It's not July and August anymore.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Room availability is LOW over spring break. I would hope to see more dining options coming online for that time. I know Disney is milking it right now with highest crowds possible and lowest offerings possible to save money, but I would hope to see that start to change as they more regularly hit capacity.


I don't think they're going to open much more until the attendance stays at this level for a sustained period of time or until they can relax the COVID restrictions.


----------



## MMSM

hereforthechurros said:


> Room availability is LOW over spring break. I would hope to see more dining options coming online for that time. I know Disney is milking it right now with highest crowds possible and lowest offerings possible to save money, but I would hope to see that start to change as they more regularly hit capacity.


I agree. I am going in March and there are no reservations for table services in parks to be found.  All the park avail was green then was full now is green again.  Hotels that are open do not have a lot of avail.  I am a teacher and I also teach summer school. So school breaks is when I can go.  We have always seen large crowds for Easter when we have gone and I don’t think this year will feel any different despite reduced capacity.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think they're going to open much more until the attendance stays at this level for a sustained period of time or until they can relax the COVID restrictions.


Yeah they either do or don't, just all guessing here. But with lines getting longer and crowds growing, more room to spread people out is in the best interest of continuing to stay safe.


----------



## atricks

The hotels that are open those weeks are pretty full, hours have been extended, Universal is selling express passes for the highest dollar amount they offer (Which scales on crowd expectations).   It will be a "full" reduced capacity.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367179531560361993
> Another QS opening up in EPCOT. Hopefully can add another location with Mobile Order.


This was open in January when I was there.  The TS next door was closed and is being used as additional seating.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Mr. Drauer said:


> This was open in January when I was there.  The TS next door was closed and is being used as additional seating.



Yeah it re-opened a bit from October to January 11th and had been closed since.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah it re-opened a bit from October to January 11th and had been closed since.


it was open on the 23 rd of January and Presidents Day.  and the headline says "after being closed all year..."


----------



## Eric Smith

Mr. Drauer said:


> This was open in January when I was there.  The TS next door was closed and is being used as additional seating.


It was open in early December as well.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Mr. Drauer said:


> it was open on the 23 rd of January and Presidents Day.  and the headline says "after being closed all year..."



Yeah i don't know why whoever is on the Dis twitter posted it with that headline. Either way it's gone back and forth between being open and closed and is now back open again.


----------



## KSL

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367179531560361993
> Another QS opening up in EPCOT. Hopefully can add another location with Mobile Order.


My daughter is going to be SO excited about this.  She loves their beef noodles and even though I reminded her that we are going during Flower and Garden (which has SO many things that I want to try don't know how I'm gonna eat it all in only 2 Epcot days!), she was going to miss this.  #firstworldproblems, lol.  She will be delighted!


----------



## J-Dog

DGsAtBLT said:


> No chance a global pandemic combined with a limited WDW experience has severely limited the amount of people who can and are willing to go on a vacation there. It must be the piece of cloth across ones face that Disney (among countless other places) are making people wear.


Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but yes, for me and my family, it IS that piece of cloth that's keeping us away.  Of course, no one knows who else feels that way, but I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Leigh L said:


> Hopefully they will. After being there during the slow times earlier in the pandemic and comparing with last week, it seems it's definitely time. WDW needs to start opening more dining options, food carts (these lines get long!), and pretty much anything else. It's not July and August anymore.



And more of the shops! So many stores in Epcot were closed when we were there it was such a bummer. I can see the difficulty with entertainment but there's no reason (besides penny pinching) all the dining/shopping can't be open.


----------



## Leigh L

TikiTikiFan said:


> And more of the shops! So many stores in Epcot were closed when we were there it was such a bummer. I can see the difficulty with entertainment but there's no reason (besides penny pinching) all the dining/shopping can't be open.


So true!
Speaking of pennies (  )and Epcot, my DD was disappointed because she collects the squished pennies and according to the website she checks, the places she doesn't have pennies from yet are all located in Epcot shops.


----------



## BlondieinFL

J-Dog said:


> Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but yes, for me and my family, it IS that piece of cloth that's keeping us away.  Of course, no one knows who else feels that way, but I doubt I'm the only one.


Same!  We have been passholders for 20 years, and did not renew and have stopped going because of the mask!  My college daughters and their friends also are not interested in going, and are not going because of the masks!  And, we are local (and really only moved to Orlando for Disney).


----------



## Joe in VA

Masks are keeping me away in the April-October season, was doable in Jan/Feb, but it's just brutal in Florida in the summer. Wearing them briefly indoors in a grocery store is one thing. Wearing them outdoors in the heat? Non starter for me. Nowhere else in Florida am I required to wear one outdoors.


----------



## DisOrBust

I did the parks in August when it was surface of the sun hot. Wearing a cloth mask was brutal but the paper surgical masks were a breeze to wear.


----------



## helloconnie

BlondieinFL said:


> Same!  We have been passholders for 20 years, and did not renew and have stopped going because of the mask!  My college daughters and their friends also are not interested in going, and are not going because of the masks!  And, we are local (and really only moved to Orlando for Disney).



Even after vaccinations, the mask mandate is going to be around a little longer.  Even with the vaccination you can still get COVID and be asymptomatic.  The mask will help prevent those who have it and don't know it from spreading it.  I had a doctor's appointment two weeks ago.  The day after the appointment I received a call from my doctor saying he and four others in the office had tested positive.  They were all vaccinated and asymptomatic.  We all wore masks but I still had to isolate until I could get the PCR test.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Looks like there's a media event at Blizzard Beach today. So good to see!


----------



## ElyseInWonderland

Looks like things are gradually opening up in Florida...I'm SO GLAD!


----------



## HokieRaven5

https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/poli...ce-covid-19-safety-protocols-at-disney-world/

So this can be deleted if it's considered not appropriate but I just want to say this is in no way OKAY. If you are choosing to go to WDW you need to comply with their current safety protocols that they have in place.

To do anything to the CMs who are trying to get you to follow the protocols set by the company is disgraceful. The rules are in place not only for guests, but the CMs who are there on a regular basis. If you can't follow simple rules of a private company like a decent human being then you have no place visiting there at the current moment.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

ElyseInWonderland said:


> Looks like things are gradually opening up in Florida...I'm SO GLAD!



Seriously?  Things have been open in Florida since May / June of 2020.  There was never a statewide shutdown.  Cities and Counties had a hard close in April and part of May.  Restaurants, bars, gyms, movie theaters, theme parks.  Everything is pretty much open and up to either the business themselves or the county or city they are in on any CDC guidelines or mask rules.


----------



## xuxa777

Mr. Drauer said:


> Seriously?  Things have been open in Florida since May / June of 2020.  There was never a statewide shutdown.  Cities and Counties had a hard close in April and part of May.  Restaurants, bars, gyms, movie theaters, theme parks.  Everything is pretty much open and up to either the business themselves or the county or city they are in on any CDC guidelines or mask rules.


 yeah that post is sorta confusing.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A bit more clarity on Blizzard Beach water park protocols.  Most of this seems as one would expect, with a few nuances in the lazy river. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367544185314824206


----------



## Mr. Drauer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A bit more clarity on Blizzard Beach water park protocols.  Most of this seems as one would expect, with a few nuances in the lazy river.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367544185314824206



This, in my opinion, is where the bubble bursts.  It's not OK to have a mask worn improperly (nose showing, etc.) at any other WDW facility, but here, you can wander around all day without even wearing one (once you are in the park and have chosen your place for the day).  I spent a bunch of time at Volcano Bay during the summer, so I am fine with this, but it really doesn't make any sense to say that it's OK at a water park but not anywhere else (with the exception of resort pools of course).  It will be interesting to see what reaction we will get from guests, especially those who have been so concerned about recent crowd reports.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mr. Drauer said:


> This, in my opinion, is where the bubble bursts.  It's not OK to have a mask worn improperly (nose showing, etc.) at any other WDW facility, but here, you can wander around all day without even wearing one (once you are in the park and have chosen your place for the day).  I spent a bunch of time at Volcano Bay during the summer, so I am fine with this, but it really doesn't make any sense to say that it's OK at a water park but not anywhere else (with the exception of resort pools of course).  It will be interesting to see what reaction we will get from guests, especially those who have been so concerned about recent crowd reports.


It's not any different than their current pool guidelines at the resorts. It's outdoors whereas in the parks you're in and out of queues/shops/restaurants. Can you really not see the difference?

CDC guidlines for pools https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/parks-rec/aquatic-venues.html
The virus can sometimes spread from person-to-person by small droplets or virus particles that linger in the air for minutes to hours. This can happen most easily in enclosed spaces with inadequate ventilation. In general, being outdoors and in spaces with good ventilation reduces the risk of exposure to infectious respiratory droplets


----------



## Dsny4fun

J-Dog said:


> Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but yes, for me and my family, it IS that piece of cloth that's keeping us away.  Of course, no one knows who else feels that way, but I doubt I'm the only one.


  That piece of cloth is the reason I cancelled my trip and why I won't be back until they are no longer required


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Not to drag out the mask conversation that never ends but it would be nice to see masks only required indoors at Disney World once the country hits an acceptable vaccinated rate. Especially with such positive news lately about vaccine availability for all adults by the end of April.  If everyone who wants a vaccine has the means to get it then I don't see why this wouldn't be a great step back to normalcy. 

As for Blizzard Beach, if folks aren't comfortable they can at least avoid it- same with the resort pools since the policy is clear. 

But man... one thing I definitely won't miss after all this? All the arguing about masks and covid protocols everywhere you turn around....  It's brought so much negativity to the DISboards.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

hereforthechurros said:


> It's not any different than their current pool guidelines at the resorts. It's strictly outdoors whereas in the parks you're in and out of queues/shops/restaurants. Can you really not see the difference?
> 
> CDC guidlines for pools https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/parks-rec/aquatic-venues.html
> The virus can sometimes spread from person-to-person by small droplets or virus particles that linger in the air for minutes to hours. This can happen most easily in enclosed spaces with inadequate ventilation. In general, being outdoors and in spaces with good ventilation reduces the risk of exposure to infectious respiratory droplets


seriously?  how many people are at a resort pool?  50 - 100?  at BB it 5,000 or more.  You can pretty much get your own space at a pool and stay pretty far away from most others,  You are going to have like 600 - 700 people in the wave pool.  You will be standing in lines for 20 - 30 minutes or more without a mask on.  People have been going nuts on here about noses sticking out while walking around the parks, and not following the distance markers.  At BB, you can walk all day without a mask on.  I spent 6 or 7 days at VB this summer, all when they closed admission due to capacity, which was like 10,000 - 12,000 people.  You had over 1,000 people in the wave pool, and lines of people trying to get into and out of areas that bottlenecked on 3 foot wide sidewalks.  The fast river they have where you wear a life jacket had zero distancing protocols, since you are carried by the current.  People tied a bandana around their mouth or used a tee shirt to get in the food and bar lines.  It was nothing like a resort pool. It was exactly the same as the crowds at the theme parks walking around, except in one place, mask on, the other, not.  When people go to BB, they will put their stuff down, take off their masks and put on their sunscreen, and that's it.    If they want to shop, or food, or drink, go back to their spot and get their mask, but they don't have to put it on to get to the store, only when they go inside.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not to drag out the mask conversation that never ends but it would be nice to see masks only required indoors at Disney World once the country hits an acceptable vaccinated rate. Especially with such positive news lately about vaccine availability for all adults by the end of April.  If everyone who wants a vaccine has the means to get it then I don't see why this wouldn't be a great step back to normalcy.
> 
> As for Blizzard Beach, if folks aren't comfortable they can at least avoid it- same with the resort pools since the policy is clear.
> 
> But man... one thing I definitely won't miss after all this? All the arguing about masks and covid protocols everywhere you turn around....  It's brought so much negativity to the DISboards.


Agreed that would be nice, but the amount of policing that would need to go on anytime someone went from technically outside to technically inside a queue would be too much to manage. But who knows, Disney never ceases to surprise me. 

I won’t miss the arguing either. The fact that masks were ever politicized has done damage everywhere


----------



## Eeyore daily

And then there are those out there like me who love the mask guidelines!  I decided not to take my niece to ZooTampa because they don't require a mask and I'll take her to the Magic Kingdom instead.  

In other news, I can't wait to see all the reports of a Taste of Disneyland/California Adventure.  It seemed like the system was working better for that than the first day of park reservations. At least that's what it looked like I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Mr. Drauer said:


> seriously?  how many people are at a resort pool?  50 - 100?  at BB it 5,000 or more.  You can pretty much get your own space at a pool and stay pretty far away from most others,  You are going to have like 600 - 700 people in the wave pool.  You will be standing in lines for 20 - 30 minutes or more without a mask on.  People have been going nuts on here about noses sticking out while walking around the parks, and not following the distance markers.  At BB, you can walk all day without a mask on.  I spent 6 or 7 days at VB this summer, all when they closed admission due to capacity, which was like 10,000 - 12,000 people.  You had over 1,000 people in the wave pool, and lines of people trying to get into and out of areas that bottlenecked on 3 foot wide sidewalks.  The fast river they have where you wear a life jacket had zero distancing protocols, since you are carried by the current.  People tied a bandana around their mouth or used a tee shirt to get in the food and bar lines.  It was nothing like a resort pool. It was exactly the same as the crowds at the theme parks walking around, except in one place, mask on, the other, not.  When people go to BB, they will put their stuff down, take off their masks and put on their sunscreen, and that's it.    If they want to shop, or food, or drink, go back to their spot and get their mask, but they don't have to put it on to get to the store, only when they go inside.


Are the queues indoors at VB? I’ve never been. Queues at BB are all outdoors and distanced; I trust CDC guidelines are being considered. We all have our limits and I would trust being outdoors at a water park mask less, but if someone else doesn’t that’s okay. I don’t feel comfortable being maskless in the parks yet because of the indoor factor but others may. If things turn into a mess I’m sure they reserve the right to implement masks.

We stayed at CBR over President’s Day weekend and it was far from 50-100 people, there wasn’t a single pool chair to be had! The pool itself was as full as I’ve ever seen a WDW pool. But I was still 6” from another chair and people in the pool were in passing. Wdw knows all they have to do is set the parameters to avoid liability.


----------



## SierraT

Mr. Drauer said:


> seriously?  how many people are at a resort pool?  50 - 100?  at BB it 5,000 or more.  You can pretty much get your own space at a pool and stay pretty far away from most others,  You are going to have like 600 - 700 people in the wave pool.  You will be standing in lines for 20 - 30 minutes or more without a mask on.  People have been going nuts on here about noses sticking out while walking around the parks, and not following the distance markers.  At BB, you can walk all day without a mask on.  I spent 6 or 7 days at VB this summer, all when they closed admission due to capacity, which was like 10,000 - 12,000 people.  You had over 1,000 people in the wave pool, and lines of people trying to get into and out of areas that bottlenecked on 3 foot wide sidewalks.  The fast river they have where you wear a life jacket had zero distancing protocols, since you are carried by the current.  People tied a bandana around their mouth or used a tee shirt to get in the food and bar lines.  It was nothing like a resort pool. It was exactly the same as the crowds at the theme parks walking around, except in one place, mask on, the other, not.  When people go to BB, they will put their stuff down, take off their masks and put on their sunscreen, and that's it.    If they want to shop, or food, or drink, go back to their spot and get their mask, but they don't have to put it on to get to the store, only when they go inside.



COVID can’t get you if you have a bathing suit on.    It really makes zero sense that people are still required to wear masks outside now.  

We’ve been in the parks many times over the last few months and fortunately it has been mild weather wise so the masks haven’t bothered us.  That said, we were in Springs on Sunday and it was mid 80’s and dying with the mask on outside.  I can not imagine how bad it will be in the summer if this mask thing is still a thing.


----------



## Eric Smith

SierraT said:


> COVID can’t get you if you have a bathing suit on.    It really makes zero sense that people are still required to wear masks outside now.
> 
> We’ve been in the parks many times over the last few months and fortunately it has been mild weather wise so the masks haven’t bothered us.  That said, we were in Springs on Sunday and it was mid 80’s and dying with the mask on outside.  I can not imagine how bad it will be in the summer if this mask thing is still a thing.


It’s still going to be a thing for quite a while.


----------



## Jrb1979

The rumor now is that Big River will move into ESPN'S spot. That's according to Stead001 at WDWmagic.


----------



## atricks

hereforthechurros said:


> Are the queues indoors at VB? I’ve never been. Queues at BB are all outdoors and distanced; I trust CDC guidelines are being considered. We all have our limits and I would trust being outdoors at a water park mask less, but if someone else doesn’t that’s okay. I don’t feel comfortable being maskless in the parks yet because of the indoor factor but others may. If things turn into a mess I’m sure they reserve the right to implement masks.
> 
> We stayed at CBR over President’s Day weekend and it was far from 50-100 people, there wasn’t a single pool chair to be had! The pool itself was as full as I’ve ever seen a WDW pool. But I was still 6” from another chair and people in the pool were in passing. Wdw knows all they have to do is set the parameters to avoid liability.



Volcano Bay uses virtual queues with the "tapu tapu" bands and relatively short outdoor ones for people to gather when you hit your ride time (the watch gives you an eta), so it's not a huge issue.   I went to Volcano Bay the day they reopened (Feb 27th) and it wasn't bad.  The Aqua Coaster went down a few times, but they had plenty of overflow space along a lesser used walkway, and it also was outdoors.  The only indoor area is inside the volcano (outside of the stores and restaurants) and that's a walk through attraction without a real line.


----------



## CopperCreek28

DisOrBust said:


> I did the parks in August when it was surface of the sun hot. Wearing a cloth mask was brutal but the paper surgical masks were a breeze to wear.


Agreed, I added a tiny amount of peppermint oil on the mask and it kept it “cool” all day.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Looks like updated hours for the week of 3/21-3/27 are out

MK 8a-9p
EP 11a-11p
DHS 9a-8p (edit DHS is 9a-8p for 3/21 only at this time, 9a-7p the remainder of the week)
DAK 8a-8p

BB 11a-6p


----------



## Jennasis

SierraT said:


> COVID can’t get you if you have a bathing suit on.    It really makes zero sense that people are still required to wear masks outside now.
> 
> We’ve been in the parks many times over the last few months and fortunately it has been mild weather wise so the masks haven’t bothered us.  That said, we were in Springs on Sunday and it was mid 80’s and dying with the mask on outside. * I can not imagine how bad it will be in the summer if this mask thing is still a thing.*



We've already been through an entire summer with "this mask thing".


----------



## jlwhitney

GADisneyDad14 said:


> A bit more clarity on Blizzard Beach water park protocols.  Most of this seems as one would expect, with a few nuances in the lazy river.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367544185314824206



the lazy river rule is nuts and honestly they are Insane for expecting masks in restrooms. Just dances our night stay in April and calling to see if we can get a refund on our passes. Im not about to walk half way across the park to get a mask when a kid needs to go potty or myself. We often put our stuff in a spot and then bounce from slide to slide to slide. 




Dsny4fun said:


> That piece of cloth is the reason I cancelled my trip and why I won't be back until they are no longer required



Same here and tbh we are close to selling our dvc and never returning .



Jennasis said:


> We've already been through an entire summer with "this mask thing".



But it’s a whole new game this summer, the crowds were almost non existent last summer . People got through a bunch of rides much quicker and spent much less
Time in lines. I


----------



## J-Dog

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not to drag out the mask conversation that never ends but it would be nice to *see masks only required indoors* at Disney World once the country hits an acceptable vaccinated rate. Especially with such positive news lately about vaccine availability for all adults by the end of April.  If everyone who wants a vaccine has the means to get it then I don't see why this wouldn't be a great step back to normalcy.
> 
> As for Blizzard Beach, if folks aren't comfortable they can at least avoid it- same with the resort pools since the policy is clear.
> 
> But man... one thing I definitely won't miss after all this? All the arguing about masks and covid protocols everywhere you turn around....  It's brought so much negativity to the DISboards.


Not to drag out the mask thing again (but I guess I am), I don't understand the logic in eventually going to masks "indoors only". If, as in your comment, vaccines are available to all adults by the end of April, then why would the mask requirement not just be completely dropped? We may need to wait an extra couple of months after to April to get all the shots into arms and to reach herd immunity. But after that, only people who refuse to get the vaccine will be vulnerable - and that's on them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jlwhitney said:


> the lazy river rule is nuts and honestly they are Insane for expecting masks in restrooms. Just dances our night stay in April and calling to see if we can get a refund on our passes. Im not about to walk half way across the park to get a mask when a kid needs to go potty or myself. We often put our stuff in a spot and then bounce from slide to slide to slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here and tbh we are close to selling our dvc and never returning .
> 
> 
> 
> But it’s a whole new game this summer, the crowds were almost non existent last summer . People got through a bunch of rides much quicker and spent much less
> Time in lines. I


Selling your DVC when masks are only temporary... may I ask why they enrage you so? OT I know but that seems extreme. No one likes them but the vast majority of people understand the benefit of them and have accepted the minor inconvenience they cause.

Let me know what they say about annual passes. After the insane crowds on president’s day weekend I thought about calling to inquire about the possibility a partial return. No FPs bother me a lot than anything else we’ve lost to this point.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2021-03-05/california-theme-parks-stadiums-can-amid-covid

Huge update for DL!! Hope to hear from Disney soon!


----------



## CarolynFH

jessiegirl1982 said:


> https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2021-03-05/california-theme-parks-stadiums-can-amid-covid
> 
> Huge update for DL!! Hope to hear from Disney soon!


Yeah, some changes there, but could DL cover operating costs at 15% capacity? I doubt it, so how long will it take to get to a high enough capacity to make it feasible to operate?


----------



## jessiegirl1982

CarolynFH said:


> Yeah, some changes there, but could DL cover operating costs at 15% capacity? I doubt it, so how long will it take to get to a high enough capacity to make it feasible to operate?


I think that would be moot by mid April. Orange County is almost in the red tier, and should hit orange a few weeks later should trends continue. WDW originally opened at 25%.


----------



## jlwhitney

hereforthechurros said:


> Selling your DVC when masks are only temporary... may I ask why they enrage you so? OT I know but that seems extreme. No one likes them but the vast majority of people understand the benefit of them and have accepted the minor inconvenience they cause.
> 
> Let me know what they say about annual passes. After the insane crowds on president’s day weekend I thought about calling to inquire about the possibility a partial return. No FPs bother me a lot than anything else we’ve lost to this point.


It’s not just masks just don’t love the way the company has handled Covid as a whole.


----------



## DGsAtBLT

The Blizzard Beach faux confusion is reminiscent of every single mask debate that has happened for the last year.

No, Covid doesn’t avoid water parks and pools . It can be unsafe to wear them swimming (does this need to be pointed out? Apparently) so the risk of wearing them is heightened. They are NOT implying there is anything different about transmission at a water park vs at a theme park.

This is the same as people pretending to not understand why it’s okay to not wear them dining in a restaurant but you have to in other indoor venues when distanced. No Covid does not stay out of restaurants, you just can’t eat with a mask on.


----------



## closetmickey

Jrb1979 said:


> The rumor now is that Big River will move into ESPN'S spot. That's according to Stead001 at WDWmagic.


That would seem to be a good move. We were just there and learned their menu is limited (for some) as they do not have a fryer.  This would allow them to really expand their menu, I'd think.


----------



## hereforthechurros

closetmickey said:


> That would seem to be a good move. We were just there and learned their menu is limited (for some) as they do not have a fryer.  This would allow them to really expand their menu, I'd think.


Is the space inside Big River fairly small? Wonder what would move in there!


----------



## hereforthechurros

April 1st (possible) opening for Disneyland wow! Think they can get things up and running that quickly or are we looking at a slightly later date?

edit: seems it may be for CA residents only as the state travel advisory remains in place. Interesting. Missing all the @rteetz Twitter updates right about now.


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the space inside Big River fairly small? Wonder what would move in there!



Hopefully another ice cream shop!!


----------



## jlwhitney

hereforthechurros said:


> April 1st (possible) opening for Disneyland wow! Think they can get things up and running that quickly or are we looking at a slightly later date?
> 
> edit: seems it may be for CA residents only as the state travel advisory remains in place. Interesting. Missing all the @rteetz Twitter updates right about now.



also no indoor dining or indoor rides and the county has to be red also.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

hereforthechurros said:


> April 1st (possible) opening for Disneyland wow! Think they can get things up and running that quickly or are we looking at a slightly later date?


The Taste of Disney runs through 4/19. I would imagine it would open after that. Orange County should be in the orange tier by then and they could open at 25%.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

jlwhitney said:


> also no indoor dining or indoor rides and the county has to be red also.



Well indoor rides will be allowed as long as they meet some type of calculation of capacity and length of time indoors so assuming rides that have longer durations will be more at risk from not being allowed to open. 

No out of state visitors welcome as long as they have the tier system too it looks like. Which is extremely frustrating.


----------



## closetmickey

hereforthechurros said:


> Is the space inside Big River fairly small? Wonder what would move in there!


We ate outside on the boardwalk but it seemed very shallow inside.


----------



## helloconnie

California will allow Disneyland to open at reduced capacity in April!


----------



## figmentfinesse

Posted on FB- some serious police activity at CSR, appears to be for battery


----------



## Marthasor

mrsap said:


> Hopefully another ice cream shop!!



I loved Ample Hills, but I miss the candy shop, too - maybe they could bring in an ice cream/candy shop again!


----------



## mrsap

Marthasor said:


> I loved Ample Hills, but I miss the candy shop, too - maybe they could bring in an ice cream/candy shop again!



Yes!!!!! Omg. That would be so wonderful!!!


----------



## Boardwalk III

Marthasor said:


> I loved Ample Hills, but I miss the candy shop, too - maybe they could bring in an ice cream/candy shop again!



I honestly wasn’t a huge fan of Ample Hills (good ice cream, but always long lines & space was sterile with no character) I was perfectly happy with the smaller ice cream shop with the candy -  I agree, let’s bring Seashore Sweets back!


----------



## mrsap

Boardwalk III said:


> I honestly wasn’t a huge fan of Ample Hills (good ice cream, but always long lines & space was sterile with no character) I was perfectly happy with the smaller ice cream shop with the candy -  I agree, let’s bring Seashore Sweets back!



I, surprisingly, liked their ice cream and didn’t mind the lines because they always moved quickly... however, I Love candy! So a location that incorporates candy with anything makes me happy! I think “Confectionary+“ has a nice ring to it lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Going back to an overall sweets/dessert place would be great and fit the boardwalk theme. I'd welcome a shaved ice offering as well


----------



## hertamaniac

*Royal Caribbean considering price hike ahead of return to sailing*

For those that already booked cruises last year, it looks like you saved $$$$.

"Now the company is getting so many bookings for future cruises that the year 2023 is starting to fill up. "

https://www.wesh.com/article/royal-caribbean-price-increase-cruise/35731324


----------



## Marthasor

Boardwalk III said:


> I honestly wasn’t a huge fan of Ample Hills (good ice cream, but always long lines & space was sterile with no character) I was perfectly happy with the smaller ice cream shop with the candy -  I agree, let’s bring Seashore Sweets back!



Yes, with lots of saltwater taffy!


----------



## runjulesrun

hertamaniac said:


> *Royal Caribbean considering price hike ahead of return to sailing*
> 
> For those that already booked cruises last year, it looks like you saved $$$$.
> 
> "Now the company is getting so many bookings for future cruises that the year 2023 is starting to fill up. "
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/royal-caribbean-price-increase-cruise/35731324


I think most of the cruise lines are doing the same thing. I have clients who were canceled in 2020 & 2021 and when I went to rebook them for 2022, their cruise had literally doubled from the 2020 price. It is crazy. There is so much pent up demand though that I think they will get away with it.


----------



## mshanson3121

jessiegirl1982 said:


> I think that would be moot by mid April. Orange County is almost in the red tier, and should hit orange a few weeks later should trends continue. WDW originally opened at 25%.



It's not just capacity though - no out of state visitors allowed, no indoor dining allowed etc... Can they really afford to open with restricted capacity AND no indoor dining to help boost sales? Will they get enough locals within the recommended 120 miles to sustain them?  And while it didn't mention the shops... If they're not allowed to be open, that would be a further financial hit.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

mshanson3121 said:


> It's not just capacity though - no out of state visitors allowed, no indoor dining allowed etc... Can they really afford to open with restricted capacity AND no indoor dining to help boost sales? Will they get enough locals within the recommended 120 miles to sustain them?  And while it didn't mention the shops... If they're not allowed to be open, that would be a further financial hit.


Um yeah they will. Today there was a 2 hour wait to get into Downtown Disney. Taste of Disney sold out all dates within hours. Most of the dining in the parks is mostly outdoors anyway. Retail is allowed to be open according to the capacities of the current tier. Disneyland is a locals park. They dissolved the annual pass program because there was too much demand. DL/DCA is in a much better position than WDW to open with capacity restrictions because of the much stronger local base.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

mshanson3121 said:


> It's not just capacity though - no out of state visitors allowed, no indoor dining allowed etc... Can they really afford to open with restricted capacity AND no indoor dining to help boost sales? Will they get enough locals within the recommended 120 miles to sustain them?  And while it didn't mention the shops... If they're not allowed to be open, that would be a further financial hit.



I definitely think they will - at least for a while. And by that point I hope they have moved tiers and out of state is welcome. If it would be like that for years then maybe some issues but enough pent up demand and enough people living in that area to fill the place for a few months at least 

I do get you point about potentially less auxillary revenue streams (dining, shops, etc) but they should make it up a bit my only selling day passes and I also sure they will figure out ways to sell lots of merchandise even if just kiosks or something


----------



## gottalovepluto

mshanson3121 said:


> It's not just capacity though - no out of state visitors allowed, no indoor dining allowed etc... Can they really afford to open with restricted capacity AND no indoor dining to help boost sales? Will they get enough locals within the recommended 120 miles to sustain them?  And while it didn't mention the shops... If they're not allowed to be open, that would be a further financial hit.


Basically nobody in CA follows the 120 mile thing. Literally didn’t even know that was still a thing until this theme park announcement brought it up   CA resident is much more enforceable so I think theme parks will live off that just fine for a while.

Will enough people show up? Yes. Did you see how fast $75 tickets for 8 hours to take pics in DCA, buy stuff from a mini-food festival and shop on Buena Vista Street  sold out? Basically instantly. And shopping on BV had been free to everyone the last couple months- but that stops when the festival starts. Can you imagine the ticket cost if they can throw some rides in there?!

Will the math work? Yes. 15% is red tier. 25% orange. 35% yellow. The governor said as soon as the state distributes 400k more vaccines in 400 zip codes of vulnerable people he’ll make it easier to move between tier colors, DLR could very well have 25% capacity by the time they open. No indoor dining sucks but a lot of DLR dining is outside actually, and they’re already set to run Carthay outside. If you really want to dine inside walk 5 minutes to the esplanade and dine indoors to your heart’s content in Downtown Disney.

THE WILDCARD- indoor rides. This makes or breaks opening as only a couple rides are 100% outdoors. The details on capacity and time limits that will allow indoor rides to operate are still being “negotiated”. Imho 50/50 on if they give theme parks something workable or not. <insert French Laundry joke here>


----------



## gottalovepluto

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely think they will - at least for a while. And by that point I hope they have moved tiers and out of state is welcome.


Actually this is now an unknown  

Under the limited new rules mentioned at no point did they say out of state will be allowed, it was right there with no indoor dining, and no mention of tiers changing rules on either of those points. Only thing they’ve said tiers will now change is capacity restrictions.


----------



## Marthasor

runjulesrun said:


> I think most of the cruise lines are doing the same thing. I have clients who were canceled in 2020 & 2021 and when I went to rebook them for 2022, their cruise had literally doubled from the 2020 price. It is crazy. There is so much pent up demand though that I think they will get away with it.



I think with SO many people having cruise credits that need to be used by a certain date, the cruise lines are taking advantage of the fact that people need to use or lose those credits.  It seems to be a way to squeeze some more money out of the people who want to use the credit before it expires.


----------



## New Mouse

Marthasor said:


> I think with SO many people having cruise credits that need to be used by a certain date, the cruise lines are taking advantage of the fact that people need to use or lose those credits.  It seems to be a way to squeeze some more money out of the people who want to use the credit before it expires.



Yes the cruise lines handling of the credits has been abysmal.   Royal Caribbean had a lift and shift program to lock in pricing but ended that.   The cruise industry is in for a world of hurt for at least the next 5 to 10 years as these prices will not be palatable once people have no credit left.


----------



## cgattis

Marthasor said:


> I think with SO many people having cruise credits that need to be used by a certain date, the cruise lines are taking advantage of the fact that people need to use or lose those credits.  It seems to be a way to squeeze some more money out of the people who want to use the credit before it expires.


it’s not just the cruise lines. Sports stadiums who opened at reduced capacity greatly increased ticket prices to partly/mostly offset the reduction in numbers. Andflights that I’ve checked on (although that’s pretty limited) have been the same or hover as well.  They know the demand for things is going to return as quickly as people are allowed to take part, so IMO, I don’t see many travel or entertainment discounts anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## New Mouse

cgattis said:


> it’s not just the cruise lines. Sports stadiums who opened at reduced capacity greatly increased ticket prices to partly/mostly offset the reduction in numbers. Andflights that I’ve checked on (although that’s pretty limited) have been the same or hover as well.  They know the demand for things is going to return as quickly as people are allowed to take part, so IMO, I don’t see many travel or entertainment discounts anywhere anytime soon.




Thats a recipe for disaster as wages are not going up.


----------



## LSUmiss

New Mouse said:


> Thats a recipe for disaster as wages are not going up.


Yeah but that’s just now while capacity is limited. They can offer sales or discounts when it’s time to fill it with more ppl.


----------



## Eric Smith

Marthasor said:


> I think with SO many people having cruise credits that need to be used by a certain date, the cruise lines are taking advantage of the fact that people need to use or lose those credits.  It seems to be a way to squeeze some more money out of the people who want to use the credit before it expires.


I think they're also trying to make up for the fact that they may not be able to sail with full ships for quite a while after they're able to reopen.  Less guests means that they need to make more money off of each guest.  Some people will pay the premium just to get on a cruise, some will not.


----------



## Missingmypooh

cgattis said:


> it’s not just the cruise lines. Sports stadiums who opened at reduced capacity greatly increased ticket prices to partly/mostly offset the reduction in numbers. Andflights that I’ve checked on (although that’s pretty limited) have been the same or hover as well.  They know the demand for things is going to return as quickly as people are allowed to take part, so IMO, I don’t see many travel or entertainment discounts anywhere anytime soon.



I see discounts in 2023. 
we did go through (are going through? still possible depending on the numbers could get better or worse this year with unemployment and spending) a recession (globally!) and revenge travel will only carry companies so far.


----------



## cgattis

Eric Smith said:


> I think they're also trying to make up for the fact that they may not be able to sail with full ships for quite a while after they're able to reopen.  Less guests means that they need to make more money off of each guest.  Some people will pay the premium just to get on a cruise, some will not.


Exactly. Same with other venues. I’ve noticed the same with restaurants too—charging a few bucks more for the same items. But I expect it to be similar to the effect from when gas went to $4 a gallon—and the resultant prices increases (baggage fees, removing free bread in restaurants, etc.)  stuck around after it went back down. The reduced-capacity prices will stick around after capacity creeps back up. as long as people keep paying them.


----------



## Eric Smith

cgattis said:


> Exactly. Same with other venues. I’ve noticed the same with restaurants too—charging a few bucks more for the same items. But I expect it to be similar to the effect from when gas went to $4 a gallon—and the resultant prices increases (baggage fees, removing free bread in restaurants, etc.)  stuck around after it went back down. The reduced-capacity prices will stick around after capacity creeps back up. as long as people keep paying them.


That last part is the key.  If people will pay those prices and the ships are still full, the prices will stick around.  If not, the prices will drop.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> That last part is the key.  If people will pay those prices and the ships are still full, the prices will stick around.  If not, the prices will drop.



Its already been proven people will not pay the prices, which is why they were substantially less before the closure.


----------



## Joe in VA

Double post


----------



## hertamaniac

Yes, the closing window of sail credits does effect the bookings.  A reduced capacity sailing should equal a reduced workforce and entertainment as a means of cost control.  But, I get the sense that the ticket pricing will push the limits for those that would pay a surcharge to sail again soon.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Its already been proven people will not pay the prices, which is why they were substantially less before the closure.


Then the prices will go back down and there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## PrestonatorSR

mrsap said:


> I, surprisingly, liked their ice cream and didn’t mind the lines because they always moved quickly... however, I Love candy! So a location that incorporates candy with anything makes me happy! I think “Confectionary+“ has a nice ring to it lol



Sorry, but my subjective opinion is right ---Ice cream is an infinitely preferred option over candy. Miss Ample Hills--lines always moved quickly, as stated. It was a "not to miss" every time we went. Candy is not going to pull us in, sorry...


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Faces Federal Lawsuit After COVID-19 Claims*


----------



## Makmak

I JUST saw the article and they are suing with positive tests 4 and 6 weeks AFTER the cruise according to the Sentinel
Article.


----------



## Eric Smith

mrsap said:


> *Disney Cruise Line Faces Federal Lawsuit After COVID-19 Claims*


I'm sure this will go absolutely nowhere.  They'd probably have more of a leg to stand on if they didn't go on the cruise and lost the money.  I don't know what Disney did wrong when they actually did go on the cruise.  It will also be impossible to prove that they caught COVID on the ship.


----------



## New Mouse

mrsap said:


> *Disney Cruise Line Faces Federal Lawsuit After COVID-19 Claims*



Disneys stance that no crew or guests reported symptoms...that was the healthiest cruise in the history of cruises if that were the case.


----------



## npatellye

mrsap said:


> *Disney Cruise Line Faces Federal Lawsuit After COVID-19 Claims*


This is odd. DCL let passengers on this cruise cancel and get a full refund up to Friday, March 6th. I only know this because my good friend and her family were supposed to be on this and they received the cancellation email; they canceled on 3/4/2020 and received a full refund.


----------



## mrsap

npatellye said:


> This is odd. DCL let passengers on this cruise cancel and get a full refund up to Friday, March 6th. I only know this because my good friend and her family were supposed to be on this and they received the cancellation email; they canceled on 3/4/2020 and received a full refund.



Here’s DCL Fan’s article, which has some additional statements included:

DCL Fan


----------



## npatellye

mrsap said:


> Here’s DCL Fan’s article, which has some additional statements included:
> 
> DCL Fan


Thank you! I was beginning to wonder if I was crazy. I just texted my friend to make sure that I actually was remembering correctly.


----------



## mrsap

npatellye said:


> Thank you! I was beginning to wonder if I was crazy. I just texted my friend to make sure that I actually was remembering correctly.



You’re welcome!


----------



## mrsap

PrestonatorSR said:


> Candy is not going to pull us in, sorry...



It will pull me in


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Any updates/new speculation on when the Remy ride will open? 

Keeping our fingers crossed it's open when we come in June!


----------



## zapple

I saw a DCL commercial on the History channel tonight, which surprised me. And yes, people were wearing masks.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Domestic Cruises Are Coming Home To England on May 17*


----------



## tink2424

Makmak said:


> I JUST saw the article and they are suing with positive tests 4 and 6 weeks AFTER the cruise according to the Sentinel
> Article.


Not sure if this is the case but in March there were very limited amounts of tests and some doctors/hospitals would not test a person unless they had high fever and a cough.  I know this as I had COVID and got sick March 16th and didn't get tested until the end of April.  So that could potentially account for the reason why the positive tests were not done until much later.


----------



## helloconnie

Makmak said:


> I JUST saw the article and they are suing with positive tests 4 and 6 weeks AFTER the cruise according to the Sentinel
> Article.



This certainly does not add up.  Generally, once you test positive for Covid you are to retest 90 days later (3 months).  So, unless this person was extremely ill, the timeline suggests that they contracted the virus AFTER the cruise.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It is difficult to determine information re: what did/did not happen disease wise (not refund wise).  We're looking at it based on what we know today.  I remember back to a year ago when everything was just starting to change in North America and what we knew was changing moment to moment.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

zapple said:


> I saw a DCL commercial on the History channel tonight, which surprised me. And yes, people were wearing masks.


I saw that as well......interesting


----------



## Sarahslay

tink2424 said:


> Not sure if this is the case but in March there were very limited amounts of tests and some doctors/hospitals would not test a person unless they had high fever and a cough.  I know this as I had COVID and got sick March 16th and didn't get tested until the end of April.  So that could potentially account for the reason why the positive tests were not done until much later.


I had the same thing happen, got sick on March 14 and couldn't get a test even with a cough and fever because I was "young and healthy". Pretty much unless I was dying they weren't going to test me. I finally got a test several weeks later, and sure enough I had it (I was/am a longhauler, tested positive still about 6 weeks later, took forever to get that out of my system), so when something from that time period says that it was 4-6 weeks later I believe it. Of course I still don't think anyone has a leg to stand on in this against Disney, they went on the cruise knowing the risks.


----------



## HokieRaven5

On that DCL lawsuit, didn't DCL change their cancellation policy right before that cruise took place on March 7 allowing people to cancel up to a day before the trip. I'm not sure offhand when that went into effect.

The other part about possibly contracting the virus and not testing positive until weeks later is possible.


----------



## Makmak

tink2424 said:


> Not sure if this is the case but in March there were very limited amounts of tests and some doctors/hospitals would not test a person unless they had high fever and a cough.  I know this as I had COVID and got sick March 16th and didn't get tested until the end of April.  So that could potentially account for the reason why the positive tests were not done until much later.


You had COVID for six weeks? Or you had an antibody test? I have never heard of somebody having COVID active to test positive longer than two weeks....wait I wanted to correct that because there are a small group that are testing positive months later and having periodic relapses with symptoms and it’s one of those unique things they are trying to figure out like the people that never regain their sense of taste or smell. My point was basically that the lawsuit people can’t prove they got it on the cruise.


----------



## bffer

Makmak said:


> You had COVID for six weeks? Or you had an antibody test? I have never heard of somebody having COVID active to test positive longer than two weeks....


I work in health care, and it happens. Usually only to people who have severe cases.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
So there's that news.


----------



## Spridell

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.



I mean thats a little late IMO

they want to maximize all they can this fall and winter it looks like


----------



## Makmak




----------



## Missingmypooh

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.


Literally speechless. I can’t even.


----------



## jamos14

And this guarantees that Guardians won't open by then either.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Spridell said:


> I mean thats a little late IMO
> 
> they want to maximize all they can this fall and winter it looks like



Yeah no idea why they are waiting that long to open it. Maybe their thinking is they won't be able to reduce any restrictions until the summer as far as distancing is concerned and are hoping to be able to open it and have a gathering of sorts to celebrate its opening?

As someone who is going Easter week I'm glad it wasn't only a few weeks later but 5 months away is a bit crazy for a ride that to most of the rumors is done.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.



Seriously? Not until then? If they end up delaying all the new experiences that should be ready to go what's the incentive to go this summer even?!


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Well... here's hoping they are testing it in September... was really hoping to be able to ride it in one of our visits this year, but that doesn't look like it's happening.


----------



## Eeyore daily

I guess that's one way to pull the crowds away from Magic Kingdom that day.


----------



## HokieRaven5

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.



To go off my own bit about this opening date the Creperie will also open Oct 1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369356439400177669


----------



## jamos14

This leaves such a bad taste in my mouth with Disney.  They are basically "adding" something to the 50th by delaying.  It's lazy, cheap, and greedy.

This unofficially means nothing else will be opened before then.


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> I mean thats a little late IMO
> 
> they want to maximize all they can this fall and winter it looks like


It makes sense.  There's not much of a reason to open a big new ride when it can't drive an attendance bump.  They're probably trying to pump up a recovery at a timeframe when COVID should be less of a factor.


----------



## Eric Smith

jamos14 said:


> And this guarantees that Guardians won't open by then either.


I don't think it'll be finished by then anyways.  It looks like its still pretty far off.


----------



## Spridell

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah no idea why they are waiting that long to open it. Maybe their thinking is they won't be able to reduce any restrictions until the summer as far as distancing is concerned and are hoping to be able to open it and have a gathering of sorts to celebrate its opening?
> 
> As someone who is going Easter week I'm glad it wasn't only a few weeks later but 5 months away is a bit crazy for a ride that to most of the rumors is done.



They have to be expecting restrictions will be lifted by then. 

Its absurd to make everything happen that weekend if restrictions still in place


----------



## gottalovepluto

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.


Best news Universal has heard all week!


----------



## Missingmypooh

jamos14 said:


> This leaves such a bad taste in my mouth with Disney.  They are basically "adding" something to the 50th by delaying.  It's lazy, cheap, and greedy.
> 
> This unofficially means nothing else will be opened before then.


AND the joke about epic universe beating out tron isn’t funny anymore... with GOTG opening in 2022 ish, tron could open as late as 2024 (yikes!)


----------



## Eric Smith

Missingmypooh said:


> AND the joke about epic universe beating out tron isn’t funny anymore... with GOTG opening in 2022 ish, tron could open as late as 2024 (yikes!)


It takes a long time to finish up a whole new park.  Tron probably won't be too far behind GOTG if it's even behind it at all.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

Eric Smith said:


> It takes a long time to finish up a whole new park.  Tron probably won't be too far behind GOTG if it's even behind it at all.


Tron is behind... the interior has been sealed off.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Now I'm extra curious about the fate of Harmonious (however you spell it)- I can easily see them pushing that to Oct. too.

If they're purposely pushing back experiences that are completed until then and basically saying this summer is a wash.. let's see some better discounts then.


----------



## Makmak

Well I mean the bright side is that that probably means they expect relative normalcy by that time. But I do agree with pp about not much incentive to go in summer. But another bright side maybe things will change/open and slowly there will be an improved experience?


----------



## Eric Smith

RamblingRabbit said:


> Tron is behind... the interior has been sealed off.


I've seen people say that, but there's still a lot of work going on.


----------



## Duck143

Missingmypooh said:


> Literally speechless. I can’t even.


I agree.  This is totally ridiculous.  The parks are already filled to capacity, why not open it earlier.


----------



## Spridell

TikiTikiFan said:


> Now I'm extra curious about the fate of Harmonious (however you spell it)- I can easily see them pushing that to Oct. too.
> 
> If they're purposely pushing back experiences that are completed until then and basically saying this summer is a wash.. let's see some better discounts then.


Well, when does Food and Wine start?

Disney pretty much said it will start by F&W so Aug maybe?


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> Now I'm extra curious about the fate of Harmonious (however you spell it)- I can easily see them pushing that to Oct. too.
> 
> If they're purposely pushing back experiences that are completed until then and basically saying this summer is a wash.. let's see some better discounts then.


They know booking trends. By now they probably have a realistic look at summer and either it’s healthy enough that they don’t need to drive traffic, OR (most likely) it’s quiet and with mask mandates still in effect and vaccines still being administered they’re writing it off and aiming for a huge splash for fall/winter/2022 bookings.

October is kinda ridiculous since we all know it’s just sitting there ready to go, but I’m grateful to have a hard date for planning purposes.


----------



## rockpiece

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.


This is a freaking joke, the ride is finished. Disney sucks right now.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

hereforthechurros said:


> They know booking trends. By now they probably have a realistic look at summer and either it’s healthy enough that they don’t need to drive traffic, OR (most likely) it’s quiet and with mask mandates still in effect and vaccines still being administered they’re writing it off and aiming for a huge splash for fall/winter/2022 bookings.
> 
> October is kinda ridiculous since we all know it’s just sitting there ready to go, but I’m grateful to have a hard date for planning purposes.



I also wonder if the same shortened hours, closed food spots/shops will remain this summer. I've been hoping by our trip (June) we'd see some steps towards normalcy with at least park hours. But now I'm starting to wonder if summer is the last haul of 'money saving' before October.

And if that's the case... I wonder if I should just push our trip out.


----------



## Missingmypooh

Eric Smith said:


> It takes a long time to finish up a whole new park.  Tron probably won't be too far behind GOTG if it's even behind it at all.


Would Disney open tron 6-12 months before epic universe is slated to open? Or wait like we’re seeing with Remi to pick a more optimal date?

what rides do they have started in 22/23/24 to compete with epic universe? Either hypothetical or actual?

GOTG would need to open in 2022 and tron late 2023 with EU slated for Jan 2025. If tron got pushed into 2024, they’d likely do the October 1 opening to give it wow factor compared to EU. (Less than 6 months between tron and EU is still blowing my mind at the possibilities)


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I’m so glad we are waiting until end of 2022 to go back.

It makes no sense for Disney to open anything until they can raise park attendance. People are still showing up for a minimal experience.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Duck143 said:


> I agree.  This is totally ridiculous.  The parks are already filled to capacity, why not open it earlier.


You answered your question. The parks are already filled- Cheapek doesn’t need to pay to operate Rat right now.


----------



## BecuzImaLady

rockpiece said:


> This is a freaking joke, the ride is finished. Disney sucks right now.


Bummer, I am going for 2 weeks in June and was sure it would be open by then.


----------



## Eric Smith

Missingmypooh said:


> Would Disney open tron 6-12 months before epic universe is slated to open? Or wait like we’re seeing with Remi to pick a more optimal date?
> 
> what rides do they have started in 22/23/24 to compete with epic universe? Either hypothetical or actual?
> 
> GOTG would need to open in 2022 and tron late 2023 with EU slated for Jan 2025. If tron got pushed into 2024, they’d likely do the October 1 opening to give it wow factor compared to EU. (Less than 6 months between tron and EU is still blowing my mind at the possibilities)


I think whatever would open opposite of EU hasn't started construction yet.  I don't see Tron of GOTG extending out nearly that long.   It'll probably depend on how well attendance bounces back after COVID is over (whenever that happens).  If people don't come back at nearly the same levels as before, there probably won't be much investment in the parks.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> You answered your question. The parks are already filled- Cheapek doesn’t need to pay to operate Rat right now.


It's funny how everyone blames Chapek for all of the "bad" news and the actual head of the parks seems to be made of teflon.


----------



## rockpiece

Anything on Space 220?


----------



## Heather07438

I’m really hoping WDW doesn’t wait until Oct 1st to unveil everything new for 2021.
We’re going in Sept and hoped they’d have some newer stuff started.  Didn’t think they’d risk trying to deal with all different hiccups on 1 day or in 1 week for that matter. 
Biggest on our list:  HarmoniUS, Genie system, Magic time early open for onsite guests, Remy, Space220, Fantasmic!...
Could/would they wait until Oct 1st and on to open most of these?


----------



## Sarahslay

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.


 I mean, happy to finally have a date, but now my “taking a break from WDW to explore other destinations” will take a back seat because my kids will NEED to go (and my husband won’t want to spend the money). Maybe I’ll wait a year or two and let the excitement die down a bit.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Blah I am so pissed by this! We were supposed to ride this damn ride on our (cancelled) July 2020 trip, and now won't even get to ride it for our June 2021 trip. They are all about maximizing profit. Their stock hit a record high yesterday. This crap is just pinching pennies!


----------



## rockpiece

I figured for sure they would open at the same time as the Velocicoaster. Universal is just killing Disney right now.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Heather07438 said:


> I’m really hoping WDW doesn’t wait until Oct 1st to unveil everything new for 2021.
> We’re going in Sept and hoped they’d have some newer stuff started.  Didn’t think they’d risk trying to deal with all different hiccups on 1 day or in 1 week for that matter.
> Biggest on our list:  HarmoniUS, Genie system, Magic time early open for onsite guests, Remy, Space220, Fantasmic!...
> Could/would they wait until Oct 1st and on to open most of these?


You have a realistic shot at space 220.

You do know magic early time once in effect will be a downgrade from right now where they open 30-45 minutes before but most people don’t realize so it’s great? And I can’t imagine being excited for Genie, Disney gets nothing right at first rollout so Heaven have mercy on the poor folks stuck using that app in its first month.


----------



## BecuzImaLady

Heather07438 said:


> I’m really hoping WDW doesn’t wait until Oct 1st to unveil everything new for 2021.
> We’re going in Sept and hoped they’d have some newer stuff started.  Didn’t think they’d risk trying to deal with all different hiccups on 1 day or in 1 week for that matter.
> Biggest on our list:  HarmoniUS, Genie system, Magic time early open for onsite guests, Remy, Space220, Fantasmic!...
> Could/would they wait until Oct 1st and on to open most of these?


I’m starting to feel the same way. We are going in June and I thought for sure they would have something new up and running (perhaps RAT, perhaps Harmonius, perhaps just open up more restaurants) I don’t know, I just thought SOMETHING would be better. I’m not regretting my reservation, I’m just disappointed to be getting the short end of the stick. I really feel what PP said was correct... instead of new things for the 50th, they will just delay everything that should have been operational by then and try to pawn it off as the celebration.


----------



## Eric Smith

rockpiece said:


> I figured for sure they would open at the same time as the Velocicoaster. Universal is just killing Disney right now.


Not really the case.  They have Velocicoaster coming, but after that they have nothing until Epic Universe which may be a thing by 2025.  Disney has GOTG, Tron and Rat in the works.  They opened Pandora, Toy Story Land, Galaxy's Edge and MMRR somewhat recently.  Universals last few big additions were Hagrids (good), Fast and the Furious (terrible), Jimmy Fallon (terrible) and Kong (meh).  It's not like Universal is hitting home run after home run.


----------



## rockpiece

Eric Smith said:


> Not really the case.  They have Velocicoaster coming, but after that they have nothing until Epic Universe which may be a thing by 2025.  Disney has GOTG, Tron and Rat in the works.  They opened Pandora, Toy Story Land, Galaxy's Edge and MMRR somewhat recently.  Universals last few big additions were Hagrids (good), Fast and the Furious (terrible), Jimmy Fallon (terrible) and Kong (meh).  It's not like Universal is hitting home run after home run.


Talking about more specifically coming back after the closures and what are you talking about Fast and the Furious is the best ride in all of Orlando


----------



## Spridell

I also think we are going to see the return of the Halloween and Christmas parties this year. 

In some way or form.


----------



## Sandiz08

A little surprising on the timeline for remy. Wonder what else they will be pushing back from bringing back   .


----------



## jamos14

Sandiz08 said:


> A little surprising on the timeline for remy. Wonder what else they will be pushing back from bringing back   .



Everything that they possibly can.


----------



## Eric Smith

Spridell said:


> I also think we are going to see the return of the Halloween and Christmas parties this year.
> 
> In some way or form.


I agree, especially Christmas.  If things keep trending in the right direction with vaccinations I think the parties will come back this fall.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Spridell said:


> I also think we are going to see the return of the Halloween and Christmas parties this year.
> 
> In some way or form.


They’d be smart to announce them both soon and start collecting that sweet, sweet party money.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Expects to Resume Sailing this Fall*


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> They’d be smart to announce them both soon and start collecting that sweet, sweet party money.


When did those tickets typically go on sale in the past?


----------



## Heather07438

Eric Smith said:


> When did those tickets typically go on sale in the past?


iirc 2020 MNSSHP tickets went on sale in Feb of 2020... then March happened.


----------



## Eric Smith

Heather07438 said:


> iirc 2020 MNSSHP tickets went on sale in Feb of 2020... then March happened.


Ah, I didn't realize that it happened that early.  I would guess we'd see them go on sale this summer if Disney wanted to have the parties


----------



## Heather07438

Eric Smith said:


> Ah, I didn't realize that it happened that early.  I would guess we'd see them go on sale this summer if Disney wanted to have the parties


I think generally the party tickets went on sale right around 180 days from the first party date so people wouldn't need to change around their ADRs as much. 

In recent years WDW expanded the Halloween Party start date from Labor Day weekend to mid-August, lol.  If there wasn't the need to wait for Halloween to pass MVMCP would start at least by Columbus Day


----------



## hereforthechurros

CA Disney parks to open late April


----------



## Heather07438

https://abc7.com/travel/disney-aiming-to-reopen-ca-theme-parks-by-late-april/10400347/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

no definite date but hoping by end of the year. 

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021/03/09/disney-college-program-details-announced/


----------



## bffer

HokieRaven5 said:


> Remy Ratatouille Adventure Opening Oct 1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369355138289270785
> So there's that news.





RamblingRabbit said:


> Well... here's hoping they are testing it in September... was really hoping to be able to ride it in one of our visits this year, but that doesn't look like it's happening.


Welp, here's hoping they do some soft opening runs when we're there the week before.


----------



## brockash

Spridell said:


> I mean thats a little late IMO
> 
> they want to maximize all they can this fall and winter it looks like


Like a year and a half late...super sad and disappointing.


----------



## LSUmiss

I just want the ppl mover back!


----------



## New Mouse

gottalovepluto said:


> You answered your question. The parks are already filled- Cheapek doesn’t need to pay to operate Rat right now.



So close something else and open this.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> Not really the case.  They have Velocicoaster coming, but after that they have nothing until Epic Universe which may be a thing by 2025.  Disney has GOTG, Tron and Rat in the works.  They opened Pandora, Toy Story Land, Galaxy's Edge and MMRR somewhat recently.  Universals last few big additions were Hagrids (good), Fast and the Furious (terrible), Jimmy Fallon (terrible) and Kong (meh).  It's not like Universal is hitting home run after home run.



Universal builds fast enough where they could actually start now and beat out Tron if they wanted to.  I do agree the quality has been hit and miss similar to disney.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Universal builds fast enough where they could actually start now and beat out Tron if they wanted to.  I do agree the quality has been hit and miss similar to disney.


Building a whole theme park is different from building a ride.  It's going to take a lot of time to get it all done.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Missingmypooh said:


> Would Disney open tron 6-12 months before epic universe is slated to open? Or wait like we’re seeing with Remi to pick a more optimal date?
> 
> what rides do they have started in 22/23/24 to compete with epic universe? Either hypothetical or actual?
> 
> GOTG would need to open in 2022 and tron late 2023 with EU slated for Jan 2025. If tron got pushed into 2024, they’d likely do the October 1 opening to give it wow factor compared to EU. (Less than 6 months between tron and EU is still blowing my mind at the possibilities)



There is nothing planned (that is known of) post Guardians and Tron that is big and is set so that is one big reason I think they are delaying those - spread out the new things rather than open them all in fall 2021 (which they could have if they stopped up construction) and then nothing for 3 years. 

I could still see them both opening withing the 18 month 50th celebration so they can say that they all (along with Rat, Harmonius, etc) opened "as part of" the 50th celebration. So maybe Guardians by Oct 2022 for EPCOT's 49th birthday and the ln Tron in Q1 2023.

Things discussed that should still happen as well: retheme of Splash to PatF and the redo/refurb of Spaceship Earth. Hopefully by mid 2023 things are looking more back to normal and Disney is reinvest in the parks for the next round of enhancements (probably something at Animal Kingdom)


----------



## Eric Smith

TheMaxRebo said:


> There is nothing planned (that is known of) post Guardians and Tron that is big and is set so that is one big reason I think they are delaying those - spread out the new things rather than open them all in fall 2021 (which they could have if they stopped up construction) and then nothing for 3 years.
> 
> I could still see them both opening withing the 18 month 50th celebration so they can say that they all (along with Rat, Harmonius, etc) opened "as part of" the 50th celebration. So maybe Guardians by Oct 2022 for EPCOT's 49th birthday and the ln Tron in Q1 2023.
> 
> Things discussed that should still happen as well: retheme of Splash to PatF and the redo/refurb of Spaceship Earth. Hopefully by mid 2023 things are looking more back to normal and Disney is reinvest in the parks for the next round of enhancements (probably something at Animal Kingdom)


I think Dinoland USA is probably next up for a refurb/retheme.  They need to put in something to replace Primeval Whirl.


----------



## Missingmypooh

If they did refurbs correctly, those could be beneficial in the grand scheme of things with attendance and the bottom line. 
splash to Tiana 
Spaceship earth refurb
Dinoland to ?
Three cabeloros (spelled that wrong!) to coco
Jungle cruise (I think this is pretty minor tho?)


----------



## Eric Smith

Missingmypooh said:


> If they did refurbs correctly, those could be beneficial in the grand scheme of things with attendance and the bottom line.
> splash to Tiana
> Spaceship earth refurb
> Dinoland to ?
> Three cabeloros (spelled that wrong!) to coco
> Jungle cruise (I think this is pretty minor tho?)


I agree.  I think they can keep Dinoland as the same high level idea, they just need to reimagine the area.  
Taking three caballeros to Coco could be a challenge as I don't know how they're going to have the space for a queue with actual demand (similar to Frozen) in the pavilion as it currently stands.
What they're shown for jungle cruise would be a really minor change.  I think it would be similar to putting Redd in to Pirates.


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> I just want the ppl mover back!


Let’s just call 10/1/21 reopening right now on that sucker and save you the heartbreak of watching it get walked there month by month.


----------



## Duck143

I think it's a mistake waiting that long.  Look how long it took to get a working system for ROTR.  So, Remi opens 10/1....good luck with that!  You would think they would want to start running it and working out the kinks well before the most packed day ever.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Duck143 said:


> I think it's a mistake waiting that long.  Look how long it took to get a working system for ROTR.  So, Remi opens 10/1....good luck with that!  You would think they would want to start running it and working out the kinks well before the most packed day ever.


Remy is already a proven ride system, it won’t have the issues that Rise did.  And I’m sure they will have soft openings well in advance.


----------



## Eric Smith

Duck143 said:


> I think it's a mistake waiting that long.  Look how long it took to get a working system for ROTR.  So, Remi opens 10/1....good luck with that!  You would think they would want to start running it and working out the kinks well before the most packed day ever.


Remy will be fine.  It's a carbon copy of the ride from Disneyland Paris.  ROTR was a new ride which is why there are so many issues.  Runaway Railway doesn't have any issues and it was a totally new ride.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Duck143 said:


> I think it's a mistake waiting that long.  Look how long it took to get a working system for ROTR.  So, Remi opens 10/1....good luck with that!  You would think they would want to start running it and working out the kinks well before the most packed day ever.


You’re thinking as if Corporate care if it breaks down or its line system croaks on Day 1. They don’t. It *should* work and if it doesn’t they will just give people 1 recovery FP to use elsewhere in EP.


----------



## tink2424

Makmak said:


> You had COVID for six weeks? Or you had an antibody test? I have never heard of somebody having COVID active to test positive longer than two weeks....wait I wanted to correct that because there are a small group that are testing positive months later and having periodic relapses with symptoms and it’s one of those unique things they are trying to figure out like the people that never regain their sense of taste or smell. My point was basically that the lawsuit people can’t prove they got it on the cruise.


Most people will actually test positive for months which is why the CDC ended up changing their criteria because after 10 days you aren't infectious anymore even with symptoms.  And yes, I tested positive with the PCR test 5 weeks after my first symptoms and later ended up doing an antibody test about 4 months out.  So it isn't just those with the periodic relapses it is most people that can have the virus in their system but it basically isn't doing anything.

EDIT - I didn't actually have COVID for 6 weeks I had a mild case that I managed at home for about 3 weeks but I did have a lingering cough so I went to urgent care at the end of April and they tested me then.  Turned out I developed pneumonia and I had to have another round of antibiotics in July and steroids in June.  So not really long COVID I developed a secondary infection.  Fun times!  Add on to that that whenever I was in public I had to try hard not to cough since everyone was so on edge...  Luckily I am just fine though and no lingering issues so I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Cruise restart pushed further back as 7 major lines cancel more sailings*

"Perhaps the most notable announcement came from Royal Caribbean, the world’s largest cruise line, which extended its year-long halt to nearly all departures through early June. In doing so, Royal Caribbean is joining such cruise brands as Norwegian Cruise Line and Carnival Cruise Line in giving up on the idea of a widespread May restart."


----------



## mi*vida*loca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369667109916180481


----------



## hereforthechurros

Disney making headlines with low to no availability in March. No MK availability until April 10th according to this article. Yet I haven't seen much if anything in the way of ramped up dining or offerings.
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/disney-world-parks-spring-ticket-reservations/index.html


----------



## preemiemama

hereforthechurros said:


> Disney making headlines with low to no availability in March. No MK availability until April 10th according to this article. Yet I haven't seen much if anything in the way of ramped up dining or offerings.
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/disney-world-parks-spring-ticket-reservations/index.html


With all the news yesterday making it look like they're not pushing to be "fully open" until October 1st, I'm a little apprehensive about my July trip.  I thought they'd be opening more as people are becoming more vaccinated- and I thought dining would be one of the first areas to expand.


----------



## Makmak

tink2424 said:


> Most people will actually test positive for months which is why the CDC ended up changing their criteria because after 10 days you aren't infectious anymore even with symptoms.  And yes, I tested positive with the PCR test 5 weeks after my first symptoms and later ended up doing an antibody test about 4 months out.  So it isn't just those with the periodic relapses it is most people that can have the virus in their system but it basically isn't doing anything.
> 
> EDIT - I didn't actually have COVID for 6 weeks I had a mild case that I managed at home for about 3 weeks but I did have a lingering cough so I went to urgent care at the end of April and they tested me then.  Turned out I developed pneumonia and I had to have another round of antibiotics in July and steroids in June.  So not really long COVID I developed a secondary infection.  Fun times!  Add on to that that whenever I was in public I had to try hard not to cough since everyone was so on edge...  Luckily I am just fine though and no lingering issues so I consider myself very lucky.


I’m so glad your case was mild. It is indeed an odd virus. 30-40% will test positive at 3 weeks. But based on what I hear on this board perhaps those stats will/are changing? I wonder if it’s going to lie dormant in some people like herpes viruses do? That’s a scary thought. In any event it will be difficult for the lawyers to prove Disney is at fault. I do wonder if this will impact the sailing decisions though.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

preemiemama said:


> With all the news yesterday making it look like they're not pushing to be "fully open" until October 1st, I'm a little apprehensive about my July trip.  I thought they'd be opening more as people are becoming more vaccinated- and I thought dining would be one of the first areas to expand.



I'm feeling the same way about our July trip too. I thought for sure we'd at least see later hours, all the dining and shopping back, etc. But we want to go so bad I just don't know if I can wait.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021...en-while-main-street-confectionary-is-closed/


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> Not really the case.  They have Velocicoaster coming, but after that they have nothing until Epic Universe which may be a thing by 2025.  Disney has GOTG, Tron and Rat in the works.  They opened Pandora, Toy Story Land, Galaxy's Edge and MMRR somewhat recently.  Universals last few big additions were Hagrids (good), Fast and the Furious (terrible), Jimmy Fallon (terrible) and Kong (meh).  It's not like Universal is hitting home run after home run.



I know these boards naturally lean to WDW, but DCA has a whole new land coming later this year - Avengers Campus - which people seem to largely ignore for some reason. Plus MMRR and the redo of Snow White on the way too.


----------



## HokieRaven5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369709887706521601
Glad this is finally happening.


----------



## HokieRaven5

MickeyWaffles said:


> I know these boards naturally lean to WDW, but DCA has a whole new land coming later this year - Avengers Campus - which people seem to largely ignore for some reason. Plus MMRR and the redo of Snow White on the way too.



Not to mention the Galactic Starcruiser along with their international projects that are still ongoing. All while still losing money as a company.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369709887706521601
> Glad this is finally happening.



Same with barnstormer.


----------



## tink2424

Makmak said:


> I’m so glad your case was mild. It is indeed an odd virus. 30-40% will test positive at 3 weeks. But based on what I hear on this board perhaps those stats will/are changing? I wonder if it’s going to lie dormant in some people like herpes viruses do? That’s a scary thought. In any event it will be difficult for the lawyers to prove Disney is at fault. I do wonder if this will impact the sailing decisions though.


Thanks!  

Yeah, I have no idea as to whether the case has merits or not but it makes sense to me that maybe they weren't tested right when they got home but a month later.  For those who weren't sick at that time getting a test they may not realize that it was very hard to get tested at that time.


----------



## helloconnie

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm feeling the same way about our July trip too. I thought for sure we'd at least see later hours, all the dining and shopping back, etc. But we want to go so bad I just don't know if I can wait.



Hold tight.  I think things will change as more people get vaccinated.  I bet in April there are announcements for summer operational changes.  The announcements with Remi and Oct 1 yesterday are more centered around adding excitement to the 50th anniversary of MK and 40th anniversary of EPCOT.  So many are focused on the 50th that they forget its also the 40th for EPCOT.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

Missingmypooh said:


> If they did refurbs correctly, those could be beneficial in the grand scheme of things with attendance and the bottom line.
> splash to Tiana
> Spaceship earth refurb
> Dinoland to *?*
> Three cabeloros (spelled that wrong!) to coco
> Jungle cruise (I think this is pretty minor tho?)



The correct answer to ? is South America!  Turn Dinosaur into Indiana Jones so they can turn the lights up enough to actually SEE what animatronics and such are inside.  You can keep the Boneyard as an "active dig sight."  Get rid of the failed carnival theme.  Restaurantasaurus can stay as is, too


----------



## only hope

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369709887706521601
> Glad this is finally happening.



Disney keeps acting like there is no pandemic that means everyone needs to stay 6 feet apart. I don’t get it. Lots of rides and queues are not following Covid protocols.


----------



## HokieRaven5

only hope said:


> Disney keeps acting like there is no pandemic that means everyone needs to stay 6 feet apart. I don’t get it. Lots of rides and queues are not following Covid protocols.



Queues still have distancing in place and is where you are more likely to have a higher risk of transmission. You are on the ride for such a short time your exposure risk is lower.


----------



## PrincessV

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369709887706521601
> Glad this is finally happening.


They were loading every row of BTMRR and EE when I rode in early Dec. Ditto for non-coasters like LWTL.


----------



## Eric Smith

PrincessV said:


> They were loading every row of BTMRR and EE when I rode in early Dec. Ditto for non-coasters like LWTL.


I think EE was every row when we were there in December.  BTMRR was still an empty row between parties though.


----------



## PrincessV

Eric Smith said:


> I think EE was every row when we were there in December.  BTMRR was still an empty row between parties though.


Definitely was every row when I rode - we had people in front of and behind us and they were definitely not part of our party of 2!


----------



## Eric Smith

PrincessV said:


> Definitely was every row when I rode - we had people in front of and behind us and they were definitely not part of our party of 2!


Oh, I'm not disputing what you stated at all.  I wonder if they change it day to day depending on how long the line is.  We only had to wait about 20 minutes, so it wasn't really necessary to pack the trains full.  If the line got too long, they may go ahead and fill the trains. 

On the flip side, EE was more or less a walk on.  They actually had CMs in the queue closer to the station telling people to keep moving.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

helloconnie said:


> Hold tight.  I think things will change as more people get vaccinated.  I bet in April there are announcements for summer operational changes.  The announcements with Remi and Oct 1 yesterday are more centered around adding excitement to the 50th anniversary of MK and 40th anniversary of EPCOT.  So many are focused on the 50th that they forget its also the 40th for EPCOT.


Epcot's 40th is October 2022.. I know because I am an October 1982 baby, and Epcot opened a few weeks before I was born.


----------



## tinkerhon

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm feeling the same way about our July trip too. I thought for sure we'd at least see later hours, all the dining and shopping back, etc. But we want to go so bad I just don't know if I can wait.



This !!! Was so looking forward to more things opening--- Just got my J & J vaccine, and really want to go back in July !!!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

tinkerhon said:


> This !!! Was so looking forward to more things opening--- Just got my J & J vaccine, and really want to go back in July !!!



I just got my vaccine too! Happy things are on the horizon- they just have to be! 

I'm not asking for much Disney... just give me normal park hours and open the rest of the dining/shopping up! I really noticed how much not taking a break exhausted us in November but I couldn't bring myself to leave bc they closed earlier than I'm used to.


----------



## preemiemama

TikiTikiFan said:


> I just got my vaccine too! Happy things are on the horizon- they just have to be!
> 
> I'm not asking for much Disney... just give me normal park hours and open the rest of the dining/shopping up! I really noticed how much not taking a break exhausted us in November but I couldn't bring myself to leave bc they closed earlier than I'm used to.


Glad I'm not only one.  It's our 25th anniversary- which was supposed to be in Italy...  I'll be happy just to get back to Disney.  We missed it last year for sure. Hoping things will start to look more "normal" in hours and things operating as well.


----------



## mrsap

Morning guys!

*Disney Provides “Peace of Mind” For Upcoming Cruise Travelers*


----------



## musika

mrsap said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> *Disney Provides “Peace of Mind” For Upcoming Cruise Travelers*



I still don't think you could pay me enough money to go on a cruise right now. Just seems like such a high-risk venture, no matter what safety precautions are put in place.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021/03/11/a-magic-kingdom-shop-is-now-reopening/


----------



## mi*vida*loca

musika said:


> I still don't think you could pay me enough money to go on a cruise right now. Just seems like such a high-risk venture, no matter what safety precautions are put in place.



The only thing that terrifies me about a cruise right now is the ship being quarantined for weeks out at sea. I. Would. Die!


----------



## HokieRaven5

mi*vida*loca said:


> The only thing that terrifies me about a cruise right now is the ship being quarantined for weeks out at sea. I. Would. Die!



Yeah that's a hard pass for me too. I've been with my DW for almost 13 years and I finally convinced her in the fall of 2019 to take a DCL Cruise that we would plan around our Anniversary in April of 2021. She's had 2 really crummy experiences on cruises including one that crashed into a reef. 

After all that effort to get her to agree to go on one, the pandemic struck and that ended the idea of cruising with her included with the exception of Alaska.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

preemiemama said:


> With all the news yesterday making it look like they're not pushing to be "fully open" until October 1st, I'm a little apprehensive about my July trip.  I thought they'd be opening more as people are becoming more vaccinated- and I thought dining would be one of the first areas to expand.



We canceled our trip to the Contemporary for the 50th and are going to go to Aulani instead. Even as a Disney diehard, this fastpass-less, long lined, pandemic experience is beginning to lose its luster. I just don't see the offerings to justify the pricing at that time for someone who goes to WDW regularly. We will do a long weekend at Riviera in Sept to get our fix and try out our new DVC home resort, and then take a break from the parks until January.


----------



## AvidDisReader

HokieRaven5 said:


> Yeah that's a hard pass for me too. I've been with my DW for almost 13 years and I finally convinced her in the fall of 2019 to take a DCL Cruise that we would plan around our Anniversary in April of 2021. She's had 2 really crummy experiences on cruises including one that crashed into a reef.
> 
> After all that effort to get her to agree to go on one, the pandemic struck and that ended the idea of cruising with her included with the exception of Alaska.


It took my wife 30 year of marriage before I finally agreed to go on our first cruise (Disney of course) and absolutely loved it.  Have gone on 5 cruises since and we were talking about booking another one.  Now, while I am far from a pessimist on Covid, going on a cruise just seems like pushing the envelope too much (even my wife says a cruise ship is just a big petri dish).   So while going on a cruise is not out of the question, it probably will be at least 2 years off.


----------



## HokieRaven5

AvidDisReader said:


> It took my wife 30 year of marriage before I finally agreed to go on our first cruise (Disney of course) and absolutely loved it.  Have gone on 5 cruises since and we were talking about booking another one.  Now, while I am far from a pessimist on Covid, going on a cruise just seems like pushing the envelope too much (even my wife says a cruise ship is just a big petri dish).   So while going on a cruise is not out of the question, it probably will be at least 2 years off.



Yeah most of my convincing came from she went on a Cruise with the wrong people to Cruise with, on top of obviously being on a cruise ship that crashed.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mi*vida*loca said:


> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2021/03/11/a-magic-kingdom-shop-is-now-reopening/


The bummer is that this doesn't actually create more to do in the parks. Main Street Confectionary is moving into the theatre and the theatre art is moving into Bonjour! The lengths they're going through not to open anything new is impressive at this point.


----------



## hertamaniac

*What’s the status of a bill to overturn Key West’s cruise vote? It’s getting narrower*

"Florida lawmakers continued Wednesday to narrow an effort to overturn a decision by Key West voters last year that placed restrictions on cruise ships docking at the city’s port."


----------



## xuxa777

Avid DCL cruiser here, only going to go on a cruise once there isn't a mask mandate. Not paying that kind of money for that kind of experience.


----------



## whiporee

Fauci said today normalcy by September.


----------



## mrsap

whiporee said:


> Fauci said today normalcy by September.



I didn’t hear this! I just did a quick search and found an article. Very interesting and very promising. 

*Fauci: US Could Reach Pre-Pandemic 'Normals' by September*


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I think Disney is hoping for that. Just in time for the 50th.


----------



## hereforthechurros

whiporee said:


> Fauci said today normalcy by September.


Was this a TV interview? Can't find anything about it online.


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> Was this a TV interview? Can't find anything about it online.



That was the only article I could find, too. It says... “*Fauci made the comment during a virtual news briefing on herd immunity by the White House COVID-19 Response Team.”*


----------



## preemiemama

hereforthechurros said:


> Was this a TV interview? Can't find anything about it online.





mrsap said:


> That was the only article I could find, too. It says... “*Fauci made the comment during a virtual news briefing on herd immunity by the White House COVID-19 Response Team.”*


They do those briefings most days/a few days a week around noon.  CNN carries them.  It's usually him, the guy who is head of the task force and the CDC Director.  I'm working at home, so don't normally have the volume on- I just glance at the headlines on the bottom of the screen.  He's definitely been upbeat about things as vaccination numbers are increasing.


----------



## Gitelfor

Fauci interview on the Today Show includes some interesting statements.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Navi testing plexiglass per DFB


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370047658103083009


----------



## figmentfinesse

hereforthechurros said:


> Navi testing plexiglass per DFB
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370047658103083009



This breaks my heart. It ruined frozen for me. Not so bad on other rides but this one it has no place on.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> Navi testing plexiglass per DFB
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370047658103083009


I hope people tell Disney if it sucks. Frozen sucks with it but Disney kept it *facepalm* Small World tested it but did not keep it so just because they test it doesn’t necessarily mean they’ll keep it.


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> I hope people tell Disney if it sucks. Frozen sucks with it but Disney kept it *facepalm* Small World tested it but did not keep it so just because they test it doesn’t necessarily mean they’ll keep it.


It seems like very odd timing at the very least.


----------



## leannak

Eric Smith said:


> It seems like very odd timing at the very least.


Maybe they’re worried about dealing with crowds with spring break ramping up right now? They’re trying to do anything they can I suppose.


----------



## Eric Smith

leannak said:


> Maybe they’re worried about dealing with crowds with spring break ramping up right now? They’re trying to do anything they can I suppose.


Spring break won’t be any worse than when the parks hit capacity around Christmas.


----------



## Missingmypooh

We did citywalk last night, a night at Jambo house, and then Disney springs this morning. (And we’ve been doing Orlando parks a few times a month)

everywhere, in every place, people are growing **increasingly** lax. At universal city walk, the fatigue was so noticeable this week alone from our people viewing spot at big fire, that it looks like uni is having to pick and choose where to step in and enforce (queues, rides, shops, but not general walking in city walk). Normally there’s one or a medical need, but it was way different yesterday at ALL places. 

spring break crowds are growing large and it’s hard to monitor that many people without relying on the honesty policy.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> Spring break won’t be any worse than when the parks hit capacity around Christmas.


I saw a blogger on Instagram post a map of the Navi line earlier this week and it was well into Discovery Island. It's clear Disney didn't want to have to add plexiglass to this ride, otherwise they would have looked at doing it months ago and not now when things are improving, but with it disrupting so many walkways they may not have a choice.


----------



## jlwhitney

Missingmypooh said:


> We did citywalk last night, a night at Jambo house, and then Disney springs this morning. (And we’ve been doing Orlando parks a few times a month)
> 
> everywhere, in every place, people are growing **increasingly** lax. At universal city walk, the fatigue was so noticeable this week alone from our people viewing spot at big fire, that it looks like uni is having to pick and choose where to step in and enforce (queues, rides, shops, but not general walking in city walk). Normally there’s one or a medical need, but it was way different yesterday at ALL places.
> 
> spring break crowds are growing large and it’s hard to monitor that many people without relying on the honesty policy.
> 
> View attachment 562028



This is going to be a growing issue especially as more states and counties relax measures.


----------



## gottalovepluto

hereforthechurros said:


> I saw a blogger on Instagram post a map of the Navi line earlier this week and it was well into Discovery Island. It's clear Disney didn't want to have to add plexiglass to this ride, otherwise they would have looked at doing it months ago and not now when things are improving, but with it disrupting so many walkway they may not have a choice.


They have another choice- cut the line off when it gets too long.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> I saw a blogger on Instagram post a map of the Navi line earlier this week and it was well into Discovery Island. It's clear Disney didn't want to have to add plexiglass to this ride, otherwise they would have looked at doing it months ago and not now when things are improving, but with it disrupting so many walkway they may not have a choice.


When we were there in December the line was to the bridge by Tiffin's.  It was a 35 minute wait from that point.


----------



## J-Dog

musika said:


> I still don't think you could pay me enough money to go on a cruise right now. Just seems like such a high-risk venture, no matter what safety precautions are put in place.


IMO, as long as myself and my people are vaccinated, then we will some of the first ones on the boat. Why not?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> When we were there in December the line was to the bridge by Tiffin's.  It was a 35 minute wait from that point.


We were there in February it was farther than that and a full 60 minute wait. Not fun.


----------



## J-Dog

xuxa777 said:


> Avid DCL cruiser here, only going to go on a cruise once there isn't a mask mandate. Not paying that kind of money for that kind of experience.


Yes, I should have said in my last post that I will cruise DCL as soon as all my people are vaccinated AND masks are not required. A big part of cruising is eating 24-7. Can't do that wearing a mask.


----------



## Cooper326




----------



## gottalovepluto

Cooper326 said:


>


BlogMickey

Will people stop screaming about the death of the MagicBand now PLEASE?!!

_Guests may choose to use Disney MagicMobile service or a MagicBand – pick whichever option works best for you during your visit. You can even use both and alternate between the two for added flexibility. We’ll also soon be introducing more MagicBands in trendy new colors and fun designs featuring favorite Disney characters and stories._​


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gottalovepluto said:


> BlogMickey
> 
> Will people stop screaming about the death of the MagicBand now PLEASE?!!
> 
> _Guests may choose to use Disney MagicMobile service or a MagicBand – pick whichever option works best for you during your visit. You can even use both and alternate between the two for added flexibility. We’ll also soon be introducing more MagicBands in trendy new colors and fun designs featuring favorite Disney characters and stories._​



Exactly.

Free option: MagicMobile
Paid option: MagicBand

Both are options!

Truthfully, I think it’s crazy they sent out complimentary MagicBands for so long. There was so much waste - sending multiple sets for split stays (even though you could decline them, I know many people didn’t), sending bands for kids under 3 even though they didn’t need them (although, I appreciated this because my kids wanted to have one like everyone else),  sending to people who already purchased bands or were planning to. Just seemed like they were sending a lot of unnecessary bands out into the world.


----------



## KayMichigan

What Fauci said is encouraging, but I'm not counting on anything. The fact that so many states are now acting as if the virus is gone is troubling and I'm concerned that we're going to see another huge spike in cases again.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Biden directing all states to open up vaccines to all adults by May, and stating there will be enough supply. Chapek commented that vaccine rollout could be a game changer for masks so dropping ahead of Q1 (just time for the 50th) is looking decent. And with the study out of Israel showing promise with vaccinated people not transmitting (well low chance of transmission) the virus to the unvaccinated, it will be interesting to see! Can’t bank on it but so far, so good.

No doubt they’re looking to hit the ground running in Q1 and things are lining up for that


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

Cooper326 said:


>



So when should we start the betting pools on how long it is going to take for Disney IT to royally mess this up?


----------



## CouponGirl

So I’m probably late to the party with this realization, but it just occurred to me that Remy opening Oct 1st is probably just a way to help draw people to another park outside of MK that day - or try to alleviate the disappointment if you weren’t able to secure a reservation at MK...


----------



## gottalovepluto

IceSkatingPrincess said:


> So when should we start the betting pools on how long it is going to take for Disney IT to royally mess this up?


I’ll help Disney IT with a Top Tip!

-Launch 5/1/21 and then blame America for breaking the internet in a rush for COVID shots for all your IT problems


----------



## helloconnie

Biden announced last night that vaccines should be open to all adults by May 1.  He also said that there would be upcoming guidance on travel if you have been vaccinated.  The idea of a "Vaccine Travel Passport" is picking up steam.  There is a lot of demand to be able to travel.  I would bet that sometime in April we will start seeing changes to the travel restrictions and hopefully Disney can begin to open up more.  I would bet that if the "Vaccine Travel Passport" becomes reality then things can really start to open up but you would need to present this passport before you can fly, cruise, hotel, etc.


----------



## musika

J-Dog said:


> IMO, as long as myself and my people are vaccinated, then we will some of the first ones on the boat. Why not?



Well, this would be one reason why: COVID-19 outbreak declared at another B.C. care home where more than 80% of residents were vaccinated | CBC News 

I just feel like cruising was already a higher-risk environment due to its nature. So I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Then again, I'm coming from an area of very low transmission so limiting my exposure just seems reasonable to me.


----------



## musika

helloconnie said:


> Biden announced last night that vaccines should be open to all adults by May 1.  He also said that there would be upcoming guidance on travel if you have been vaccinated.  The idea of a "Vaccine Travel Passport" is picking up steam.  There is a lot of demand to be able to travel.  I would bet that sometime in April we will start seeing changes to the travel restrictions and hopefully Disney can begin to open up more.  I would bet that if the "Vaccine Travel Passport" becomes reality then things can really start to open up but you would need to present this passport before you can fly, cruise, hotel, etc.



I'll be watching to see how they implement this concept internationally.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Names Hubert Rolle as Island Operations Director for Castaway Cay*


----------



## hereforthechurros

musika said:


> Well, this would be one reason why: COVID-19 outbreak declared at another B.C. care home where more than 80% of residents were vaccinated | CBC News
> 
> I just feel like cruising was already a higher-risk environment due to its nature. So I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Then again, I'm coming from an area of very low transmission so limiting my exposure just seems reasonable to me.


The vaccine does not kill coronavirus. It triggers an immune response which stops cases from being severe or causing death. There was another poster in here where her doctor’s office were all vaccinated, then tested positive but had no symptoms. These stories of course are all anecdotal. You can still get coronavirus after being vaccinated but it will prevent you from being very ill in most cases, which keeps our healthcare infrastructure from collapsing. Sounds like in the case of this nursing home it did it’s job because the cases were mild.

Larger studies are showing that once a vaccinated and out of the two week window where your body has some immunity, there is a low chance of you transmitting even if you are infected.


----------



## Missingmypooh

helloconnie said:


> Biden announced last night that vaccines should be open to all adults by May 1.  He also said that there would be upcoming guidance on travel if you have been vaccinated.  The idea of a "Vaccine Travel Passport" is picking up steam.  There is a lot of demand to be able to travel.  I would bet that sometime in April we will start seeing changes to the travel restrictions and hopefully Disney can begin to open up more.  I would bet that if the "Vaccine Travel Passport" becomes reality then things can really start to open up but you would need to present this passport before you can fly, cruise, hotel, etc.



I just don’t see vaccine passports taking off *because* only 80% of adults have smartphones.
AND it would be disproportionately problematic for minorities, those with little education, and those making under 40k a year... as those groups have less than average smart phone usership.

those groups are also less likely to have availability to the vaccine depending on transportation, work schedule, and medical history.

is this what we want? More people unable to access care because of more hoops?

it not really a debate for a forum, but I can see this heading to court.


----------



## jdrasin

mi*vida*loca said:


> The only thing that terrifies me about a cruise right now is the ship being quarantined for weeks out at sea. I. Would. Die!



We used to cruise quite a bit and that scenario is why we don't think we will again.


----------



## J-Dog

musika said:


> Well, this would be one reason why: COVID-19 outbreak declared at another B.C. care home where more than 80% of residents were vaccinated | CBC News
> 
> I just feel like cruising was already a higher-risk environment due to its nature. So I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Then again, I'm coming from an area of very low transmission so limiting my exposure just seems reasonable to me.


Your citation doesn't mention anything about how sick/dead any of those people are - making it possible/likely that they only suffered mild cases. That's the point of the vaccine anyway.

So yes, IMO, I would still eagerly go on a cruise with a low chance of getting mild symptoms, rather than continue to isolate at home and let the world pass me by.


----------



## J-Dog

jdrasin said:


> We used to cruise quite a bit and that scenario is why we don't think we will again.


But, once vaccines are widely available, what would be their justification to quarantine the boat at sea?


----------



## Missingmypooh

J-Dog said:


> But, once vaccines are widely available, what would be their justification to quarantine the boat at sea?



well, there’s hundreds of recorded variants (no this isn’t in the news, it’s a doctor on twitter telling everyone that freaking out over a variant is silly because they have hundreds documented as most go absolutely no where)

it _could be that _quarantining a virulent ship for a few days to do testing would be a really good idea. Especially since most people would be vaccinated and any moderate to severe cases will warrant an investigation.

it’s gotta be a case by case basis though as we learn more about the vaccines.

the risk will likely *****always**** be there from
Now on. Infectious diseases are dime a dozen and wether it’s 2 years or 15 years, the government could quarantine a ship based on the infection.

but this risk is why I personally am not stepping foot on a cruise ship for years. Between young kids and food allergies a quarantine at sea could be potential deadly (not covid, Allergy related)


----------



## bookbabe626

musika said:


> Well, this would be one reason why: COVID-19 outbreak declared at another B.C. care home where more than 80% of residents were vaccinated | CBC News
> 
> I just feel like cruising was already a higher-risk environment due to its nature. So I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Then again, I'm coming from an area of very low transmission so limiting my exposure just seems reasonable to me.



The outbreak they‘re talking about is 2 people (one staff, one resident) in a residence where not everyone was vaccinated and not everyone had passed the waiting period for the vaccines to become fully effective.

It’s an entirely different situation from what is rumoured for cruising, where ALL staff and passengers will have to be vaccinated and (I’m assuming) be past the effectiveness waiting period to board.

Personally, I’m more worried that cruising (and other travel) will start up again around the world and we Canadians will be left out due to our government’s complete lack of ability to acquire and administer vaccines in a timely fashion.


----------



## J-Dog

Missingmypooh said:


> well, there’s hundreds of recorded variants (no this isn’t in the news, it’s a doctor on twitter telling everyone that freaking out over a variant is silly because they have hundreds documented as most go absolutely no where)
> 
> it _could be that _quarantining a virulent ship for a few days to do testing would be a really good idea. Especially since most people would be vaccinated and any moderate to severe cases will warrant an investigation.
> 
> it’s gotta be a case by case basis though as we learn more about the vaccines.
> 
> the risk will likely *****always**** be there from
> Now on. Infectious diseases are dime a dozen and wether it’s 2 years or 15 years, the government could quarantine a ship based on the infection.
> 
> but this risk is why I personally am not stepping foot on a cruise ship for years. Between young kids and food allergies a quarantine at sea could be potential deadly (not covid, Allergy related)


Yes, but you're talking about quarantines for any type of infection, and yes, I agree that would be a possibility/risk with any cruise. It's happened in the past due to Norovirus. 

But after Covid vaccination, that will just a "bad luck" kind of thing - not very likely and especially not likely from Covid if they are requiring vaccines to cruise.

As we have seen with this whole pandemic, everyone's risk-tolerance for _anything_ will vary.


----------



## Missingmypooh

J-Dog said:


> Yes, but you're talking about quarantines for any type of infection, and yes, I agree that would be a possibility/risk with any cruise. It's happened in the past due to Norovirus.
> 
> But after Covid vaccination, that will just a "bad luck" kind of thing - not very likely and especially not likely from Covid if they are requiring vaccines to cruise.
> 
> As we have seen with this whole pandemic, everyone's risk-tolerance for _anything_ will vary.



for sure!

I just thing the stats will show that your odds of being quarantined are likely higher than a plane crash.

both still minimal, but there’s enough trepidation and secondary PTSD to warrant a sub group of people from cruising.


----------



## Khobbs18

covering up fast pass signage...


----------



## hereforthechurros

This probably only matters to me but the Spring roll cart has reopened for spring break crowds! With a price hike. $9.50 for two. 
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...pens-with-a-secret-menu-item-in-disney-world/


----------



## keishashadow

Missingmypooh said:


> just don’t see vaccine passports taking off *because* only 80% of adults have smartphones.
> AND it would be disproportionately problematic for minorities, those with little education, and those making under 40k a year... as those groups have less than average smart phone usership.
> 
> those groups are also less likely to have availability to the vaccine depending on transportation, work schedule, and medical history.
> 
> is this what we want? More people unable to access care because of more hoops?


I’m not sure the demographics you mention are necessarily interested in vaccine passports when it comes to travel purposes.

I do see vaccine passports being popular if it would precludes needing to test negative before entry to certain places (Hawaii, for one).  Don’t think the airlines would embrace as mandatory, they want to fill those seats.

Unfortunatley, the vaccine card I have looks ridiculously easy to fudge with a basic printer.  Facts can be confirmed from provider site where the vaccine was admistered.  Not sure as to status of a single, national data base that would be able to easily produce/confirm the info.

Perhaps, adding the info to driver’s licenses/state ID cards would be efficient and far cheaper for the consumer than a system like Clear’s health pass.


----------



## rpb718

I'm a bit late today in mentioning this, but happy birthday to this thread.  It was 1 year ago today this thread was started.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

rpb718 said:


> I'm a bit late today in mentioning this, but happy birthday to this thread.  It was 1 year ago today this thread was started.


I can't believe it never got shut down! This is mostly thanks to Ryan's fine curating skills.


----------



## Eeyore daily

1GoldenSun said:


> I can't believe it never got shut down! This is mostly thanks to Ryan's fine curating skills.


It was temporarily shut down though...


----------



## Missingmypooh

keishashadow said:


> I’m not sure the demographics you mention are necessarily interested in vaccine passports when it comes to travel purposes.
> 
> I do see vaccine passports being popular if it would precludes needing to test negative before entry to certain places (Hawaii, for one).  Don’t think the airlines would embrace as mandatory, they want to fill those seats.
> 
> Unfortunatley, the vaccine card I have looks ridiculously easy to fudge with a basic printer.  Facts can be confirmed from provider site where the vaccine was admistered.  Not sure as to status of a single, national data base that would be able to easily produce/confirm the info.
> 
> Perhaps, adding the info to driver’s licenses/state ID cards would be efficient and far cheaper for the consumer than a system like Clear’s health pass.



I’ve rewritten this like 3 times, because I’m being sensitive, but I don’t think your wrong keishashadow.

the demographics I mentioned would likely not be interested in a vaccine passport.

But that begs the question. If they are required, for how long? Poor people watch Disney channel just like other income levels. Poor kids beg to have a mickey stuffy from the Walmart toy aisle because they don’t understand they’re poor. Those parents might try to figure out a budget vacation. I’m not trying to be defensive, just realistic. Would Disney truly be only for an “elite class”?

These people, especially Florida and Georgia residents who can drive, would be interested in a once in a lifetime trip. I know this because I taught at a title one school. Not all of the students got to go, but about 50% of them went for at least one day as a very special vacation. I know you didn’t imply anything- but for anyone else reading- these demographics still want travel even if they can’t afford it. Everyone wants the best for their kids. Sometimes that BBB at Disney springs and dinner at trex because tickets are too expensive. Should they be denied the right to try to find a magical trip option?

secondly, and while not theme park related, could these passports snowball into a requirement for everything travel and pleasure related (sports, movies etc?). Would the gov step in with door to door workers explaining grants for phones and how to qualify? An option, but one that would take some time to target those with the highest needs. 

I know two demographics that have been growing in 2020 that would be interested in theme parks.

my relative had to give up her Smart phone cell phone because online shopping
caused bankruptcy.
My DH coworker also gave up his smart phone cell phone do to a porn addiction. Both of these happened in 2020 and I’m seeing more mentions of it online in my friends circles about intentionally unplugging. How would they travel... or would they forgo travel to stay free from their addictions? Maybe a trusted friend could carry their passport?

again, deep conversation for a forum, and you are right about the paper passports being easy to fudge, but this is such a complicated question I don’t know how they’d have a fair solution by the summer or fall that will satisfy the rights of the US courts without committing some pretty hefty discrimination. 20% is a large number, not something that they could justify as being for the greater good. So how do they lower that number? How do they lower that number in a quick amount of time? Hopefully someone smarter than me has these answers!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Eeyore daily said:


> It was temporarily shut down though...


Oh that's right! I'm glad it was resuscitated.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Missingmypooh said:


> I’ve rewritten this like 3 times, because I’m being sensitive, but I don’t think your wrong keishashadow.
> 
> the demographics I mentioned would likely not be interested in a vaccine passport.
> 
> But that begs the question. If they are required, for how long? Poor people watch Disney channel just like other income levels. Poor kids beg to have a mickey stuffy from the Walmart toy aisle because they don’t understand they’re poor. Those parents might try to figure out a budget vacation. I’m not trying to be defensive, just realistic. Would Disney truly be only for an “elite class”?
> 
> These people, especially Florida and Georgia residents who can drive, would be interested in a once in a lifetime trip. I know this because I taught at a title one school. Not all of the students got to go, but about 50% of them went for at least one day as a very special vacation. I know you didn’t imply anything- but for anyone else reading- these demographics still want travel even if they can’t afford it. Everyone wants the best for their kids. Sometimes that BBB at Disney springs and dinner at trex because tickets are too expensive. Should they be denied the right to try to find a magical trip option?
> 
> secondly, and while not theme park related, could these passports snowball into a requirement for everything travel and pleasure related (sports, movies etc?). Would the gov step in with door to door workers explaining grants for phones and how to qualify? An option, but one that would take some time to target those with the highest needs.
> 
> I know two demographics that have been growing in 2020 that would be interested in theme parks.
> 
> my relative had to give up her Smart phone cell phone because online shopping
> caused bankruptcy.
> My DH coworker also gave up his smart phone cell phone do to a porn addiction. Both of these happened in 2020 and I’m seeing more mentions of it online in my friends circles about intentionally unplugging. How would they travel... or would they forgo travel to stay free from their addictions? Maybe a trusted friend could carry their passport?
> 
> again, deep conversation for a forum, and you are right about the paper passports being easy to fudge, but this is such a complicated question I don’t know how they’d have a fair solution by the summer or fall that will satisfy the rights of the US courts without committing some pretty hefty discrimination. 20% is a large number, not something that they could justify as being for the greater good. So how do they lower that number? How do they lower that number in a quick amount of time? Hopefully someone smarter than me has these answers!



It wouldn’t have to be on a phone. It could be a card or on paper for those without smartphones. Most people who could do digital would opt for digital. Not a big deal, there’d be a way.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 562259
> covering up fast pass signage...


An odd thing to spend your money on if you intend to bring FPs back. Not odd if you intend to announce a new program complete with a new name and would really prefer people forget (free) FastPasses ever existed.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

gottalovepluto said:


> An odd thing to spend your money on if you intend to bring FPs back. Not odd if you intend to announce a new program complete with a new name and would really prefer people forget (free) FastPasses ever existed.



It’s certainly strange. Will be interesting to see if more of these start changing.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, Space is one of the rides that I think they have been using an “alternative access entrance” for those eligible to use the FP line.  You also see this at EE and a few other rides, usually where they’ve deemed they need the FP line space for distancing or it creates congestion at the entrance when the standby lines spill out, etc.

I took a quick glance at some vlogs, here’s a screen shot of EE from the holidays which has the FP sign covered up.

I don’t know for a fact that’s why they covered the FP sign at Space, but I suspect that could be a possible reason.


----------



## jerry557

MickeyWaffles said:


> It wouldn’t have to be on a phone. It could be a card or on paper for those without smartphones. Most people who could do digital would opt for digital. Not a big deal, there’d be a way.



So essentially in the new normal that's apparently inevitable... you will not be able to travel anywhere in the country without "papers?" Amazing how many freedoms this country is willing to sacrifice. There is no end to the madness.

If Disney ever requires "vaccine passports" for entry or the QR code crap they do in China. I'm done. I will sell my DVC. I will never go back again. I'm sure Disney doesn't need my money. I don't have to spend it either.


----------



## Jennasis

jerry557 said:


> So essentially in the new normal that's apparently inevitable... you will not be able to travel anywhere in the country without "papers?" Amazing how many freedoms this country is willing to sacrifice. There is no end to the madness.
> 
> If Disney ever requires "vaccine passports" for entry or the QR code crap they do in China. I'm done. I will sell my DVC. I will never go back again. I'm sure Disney doesn't need my money. I don't have to spend it either.



To be fair, you cannot fly without photo Identification, nor can you drive without a license.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jerry557 said:


> So essentially in the new normal that's apparently inevitable... you will not be able to travel anywhere in the country without "papers?" Amazing how many freedoms this country is willing to sacrifice. There is no end to the madness.
> 
> If Disney ever requires "vaccine passports" for entry or the QR code crap they do in China. I'm done. I will sell my DVC. I will never go back again. I'm sure Disney doesn't need my money. I don't have to spend it either.



Relax. Take a deep breath. This is a totally hypothetical scenario and not very relevant to the thread topic anyway.


----------



## jerry557

Jennasis said:


> To be fair, you cannot fly without photo Identification, nor can you drive without a license.



And unless you are a terrorist or something, you probably won't be denied boarding a plane. (And I personally have been very much against no-fly lists and a lot of the stuff in the Patriot Act. But that's a different debate).

What some here are talking about is theme parks, airlines, hotels, sports stadiums, and movie theaters, etc, requiring health documents for admittance. That's insane. If someone wants the vaccine... That's fine! Get it! No one is going to stop them! But beyond that, they need to mind their own business and stop trying to control the personal health decisions of others.


----------



## Jennasis

jerry557 said:


> And unless you are a terrorist or something, you probably won't be denied boarding a plane. (And I personally have been very much against no-fly lists and a lot of the stuff in the Patriot Act. But that's a different debate).
> 
> What some here are talking about is theme parks, airlines, hotels, sports stadiums, and movie theaters, etc, requiring health documents for admittance. That's insane. If someone wants the vaccine... That's fine! Get it! No one is going to stop them! But beyond that, they need to mind their own business and stop trying to control the personal health decisions of others.



Private property/businesses, right?  They can ask for whatever they like.  You don't have to patronize them, as you have pointed out.


----------



## jerry557

Jennasis said:


> Private property/businesses, right?  They can ask for whatever they like.  You don't have to patronize them, as you have pointed out.



Exactly. They don't want my money, I don't have to spend it. I'll just keep and save it. It's not my loss.

Lots of people are the same way. Travel and tourism is never going to go back to normal for as long as COVID restrictions are in place. You think people are going to sit in the sun on the deck of a cruise ship with a mask on? Plus show vaccination papers? Plus socially distance? Plus show negative tests? Plus have your temperature checked every time you go to eat? I'd like to see how many people they can get to go on the ship with those restrictions. I know people are booking but they don't know the restrictions. When they do, they will be canceling in droves. Why the heck would I pay thousands of dollars for that? How is that a vacation? Would you pay that? How much is a Disney Cruise going for if you booked right now? I haven't looked lately. But pre-pandemic it would cost $8,000+ for a typical family. Would you go and pay that with COVID restrictions? When I go on vacation, I want to relax. I want to have fun. I don't want it to be like I'm entering a Bio Level 4 laboratory. That's not a vacation. If the travel industry thinks they can survive in the new normal, they got another thing coming.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jerry557 said:


> Exactly. They don't want my money, I don't have to spend it. I'll just keep and save it. It's not my loss.
> 
> Lots of people are the same way. Travel and tourism is never going to go back to normal for as long as COVID restrictions are in place. You think people are going to sit in the sun on the deck of a cruise ship with a mask on? Plus show vaccination papers? Plus socially distance? Plus show negative tests? Plus have your temperature checked every time you go to eat? I'd like to see how many people they can get to go on the ship with those restrictions. I know people are booking but they don't know the restrictions. When they do, they will be canceling in droves. Why the heck would I pay thousands of dollars for that? How is that a vacation? Would you pay that? How much is a Disney Cruise going for if you booked right now? I haven't looked lately. But pre-pandemic it would cost $8,000+ for a typical family. Would you go and pay that with COVID restrictions? When I go on vacation, I want to relax. I want to have fun. I don't want it to be like I'm entering a Bio Level 4 laboratory. That's not a vacation. If the travel industry thinks they can survive in the new normal, they got another thing coming.



Why are you so worried about these  hypotheticals? No one knows what Disney cruising will look like when it comes back. Depends on vaccinations and lowering the transmission rate significantly. On the way there, but there’s still a ways to go.

Also, I know you’re against showing proof of vaccine, but that would be potentially one way to get closer to no restrictions on board.

It’s all hypothetical anyway, no point in getting stressed out about it right now. There’s not even a sail date yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Khobbs18 said:


> View attachment 562259
> covering up fast pass signage...


The FP+ queues are currently being used for DAS, VIP tours and some who are give a FP to ride due to a challenge they’ve had.  I’m guessing covering it up just signifies that FP is not currently available rather than CMs being asked about it often.

We on the boards know FP isn’t currently available but I’m not sure that’s the case for many other guests.


----------



## jerry557

MickeyWaffles said:


> No one knows what Disney cruising will look like when it comes back.



Of course we do. Look at the parks. And no end in sight with the restrictions in the parks. In WDW they are still installing more plexiglass all over the place and on attractions now. You think they are spending money to do that now just to take it down in a few months? It wouldnt surprise me at all if these COVID restrictions go into next year and many of them even beyond. Some will be permanent. Disney World and Disneyland will be the very last places on this planet that relax COVID restrictions. They were the last theme park to re-open. Universal, Busch Gardens, and Sea World all opened before Disney even allowed the DVC hotels to resume operations. They won't be the first cruise line to reopen either. They will be the last one. I guarantee it.

And no, the vaccine doesn't get us anywhere closer to normal. We are now being told even with the vaccine, you have to continue to wear masks and socially distant. Not only that, but recently you got Disney cracking down even HARDER on mask wearing. There is no end in sight.


----------



## Khobbs18

scrappinginontario said:


> The FP+ queues are currently being used for DAS, VIP tours and some who are give a FP to ride due to a challenge they’ve had.  I’m guessing covering it up just signifies that FP is not currently available rather than CMs being asked about it often.
> 
> We on the boards know FP isn’t currently available but I’m not sure that’s the case for many other guests.


It seems kinda late in the game to be doing this just to alert the public you can’t use FP.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

jerry557 said:


> And no, the vaccine doesn't get us anywhere closer to normal. We are now being told even with the vaccine, you have to continue to wear masks and socially distant. Not only that, but recently you got Disney cracking down even HARDER on mask wearing. There is no end in sight.



First of all, Disney is cracking down more on mask wearing because people are being bolder and pushing the limit more. Lots of conversation about this from CMs on Facebook and Twitter. And the plexi is likely being added as we approach Easter and the summer months so they can increase ride capacity. I think it’s a leap to say it’ll be permanent.

Second, experts say that people who are fully vaccinated can gather together unmasked. So you’re not totally accurate there.

In public is a different story. Yes, you must wear a mask and distance in public for now. Disney is not going to say oh, you’re vaccinated you can take your mask off and go stand closer to those people. Remember, you don’t want them to ask for proof of vaccination, right? It’s going to be a blanket policy until the vaccine is available to anyone who wants it AND transmission is minimal. We still don’t know if people can transmit the virus after being vaccinated (although, research is looking good on this), so ... of course they are waiting until anyone who wants a vaccine gets one. And when everyone who wants one can get one, then the downward trajectory will continue and eventually restrictions can be lifted.

People are so impatient. Lifting restrictions now would be like stopping an antibiotic 5 days early because you’re feeling better. Then your infection inevitably comes back.

It all banks on shots in arms and minimizing transmission.

And that’s all I have to say about that. Probably best for the thread to move on from mask and vaccine talk, so I won’t be discussing any further


----------



## xuxa777

Jennasis said:


> To be fair, you cannot fly without photo Identification, nor can you drive without a license.


You can fly without photo id, I have done it a few times. Forgot my photo id etc.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

accidental post


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funny how things get reported.  

Yesterday: “new tape”  


Vs a screenshot from a video of the AP preview day last summer:


----------



## Jennasis

jerry557 said:


> Exactly. They don't want my money, I don't have to spend it. I'll just keep and save it. It's not my loss.
> 
> Lots of people are the same way. Travel and tourism is never going to go back to normal for as long as COVID restrictions are in place. You think people are going to sit in the sun on the deck of a cruise ship with a mask on? Plus show vaccination papers? Plus socially distance? Plus show negative tests? Plus have your temperature checked every time you go to eat? I'd like to see how many people they can get to go on the ship with those restrictions. I know people are booking but they don't know the restrictions. When they do, they will be canceling in droves. Why the heck would I pay thousands of dollars for that? How is that a vacation? Would you pay that? How much is a Disney Cruise going for if you booked right now? I haven't looked lately. But pre-pandemic it would cost $8,000+ for a typical family. Would you go and pay that with COVID restrictions? When I go on vacation, I want to relax. I want to have fun. I don't want it to be like I'm entering a Bio Level 4 laboratory. That's not a vacation. If the travel industry thinks they can survive in the new normal, they got another thing coming.



I wouldn't have booked a cruise before Covid was a thing. So you are asking the wrong person.

If WDW asked me to show my vacc card to book a stay at my DVC resort I would show it.


----------



## keishashadow

Missingmypooh said:


> But that begs the question. If they are required, for how long? Poor people watch Disney channel just like other income levels. Poor kids beg to have a mickey stuffy from the Walmart toy aisle because they don’t understand they’re poor. Those parents might try to figure out a budget vacation. I’m not trying to be defensive, just realistic. Would Disney truly be only for an “elite class”?


I appreciate your diplomacy, refreshing 

I don’t necessarily associate “elite” with a WDW trip, expensive, yes.  I often gasp when I read how much many people state they spend on their decidedly over-the-top trips.  Touring styles definitely do differ, to each their own.

_all _of my vacations have been within whatever entertainment budget I’ve had in place at that particular time in my life.  The earliest ones, when my kids were young were absolutely on a dime.

Needed to save up for years to make that 1st disney trip happen for my kids.  sure didn’t have the disney channel in our cable line up as it was a premium/add on cost that I couldn’t afford at the time

I worked two jobs to buy my first DVC contract & continued that methodology going forward.  Where there is a will, there generally can be a way.  However, a vacation is definitely a want, not a need.  If that line of thinking is elitist, well, then I’m guilty as charged.

While many people desperately needed the stimulus checks to survive, a large percentage of people  (especially those working from home) have been able to save $$$$.  Once the skies clears, revenge travel will explode.  At that point, don’t think travel deals will be exactly forthcoming. 


Jennasis said:


> To be fair, you cannot fly without photo Identification, nor can you drive without a license.


how many of us have compliant DLs that enable us to fly?  Not a huge leap to add vaccination status as an option, if desired by the individual.



Jennasis said:


> Private property/businesses, right?  They can ask for whatever they like.  You don't have to patronize them, as you have pointed out.



said businesses are exactly that, businesses; who need to stay solvent thru a crisis in order to stay operating.  Would be nice to see many of the features that have disappeared via the current safety/cost cutting implementations reappear but, quite doubtful of that happening.  They may be back but, believe as an add-on, per fee sort of thing.


----------



## lovethesun12

jerry557 said:


> And no, the vaccine doesn't get us anywhere closer to normal. We are now being told even with the vaccine, you have to continue to wear masks and socially distant. Not only that, but recently you got Disney cracking down even HARDER on mask wearing. There is no end in sight.





musika said:


> Well, this would be one reason why: COVID-19 outbreak declared at another B.C. care home where more than 80% of residents were vaccinated | CBC News
> 
> I just feel like cruising was already a higher-risk environment due to its nature. So I wouldn't be comfortable with it. Then again, I'm coming from an area of very low transmission so limiting my exposure just seems reasonable to me.


This article is why mask wearing will continue for a while (kids aren't vaccinated), and probably why vaccine passports might be the only way forward for the travel industry. The article fails to mention that only 65% of the staff were vaccinated, even though it was offered to all of them. Couple that with only 80% of residents and you get an outbreak. There are too many people who do not want a vaccine and this is probably the biggest hurdle to getting back to normal.

If there aren't enough people vaccinated for herd immunity not much will change and outbreaks will still be everywhere. Travel industries have a responsibility to keep people safe but I'm not sure about their liability in these cases. It could be another possible reason for wanting vaccine passports if a large percentage aren't vaccinated.

I'm kind of indifferent on vaccine passports. I really don't see how I could go to WDW without them but also understand the unfairness to people who can't access or are unable to get vaccines.


----------



## Makmak

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm kind of indifferent on vaccine passports. I really don't see how I could go to WDW without them but also understand the unfairness to people who can't access or are unable to get vaccines.


Agreed, and those of us that travel internationally to certain areas of the world are used to showing our “yellow card” with proof of vaccines required by many countries. So, it’s nothing new from a global perspective.


----------



## princesscinderella

I got an email from Universal because I’m a passholder that they expect to reach capacity for the next few weeks and to check the status before coming on their website or to call a capacity phone number 407-817-8317.


----------



## keishashadow

princesscinderella said:


> I got an email from Universal because I’m a passholder that they expect to reach capacity for the next few weeks and to check the status before coming on their website or to call a capacity phone number 407-817-8317.


Same yesterday.  Very proactive of them for locals & those staying offsite IMO.  

I am very glad they don’t have the park reservations system, however, also not a local - their experience may definitely vary.


----------



## princesscinderella

keishashadow said:


> Same yesterday.  Very proactive of them for locals & those staying offsite IMO.
> 
> I am very glad they don’t have the park reservations system, however, also not a local - their experience may definitely vary.


I agree the only problem is that sometimes it can take a 1/2 hour just to park in the garage and walk through city walk to the front of the park.  I would hope that they relay the message to the parking area quickly.


----------



## gottalovepluto

jerry557 said:


> So essentially in the new normal that's apparently inevitable... you will not be able to travel anywhere in the country without "papers?" Amazing how many freedoms this country is willing to sacrifice. There is no end to the madness.
> 
> If Disney ever requires "vaccine passports" for entry or the QR code crap they do in China. I'm done. I will sell my DVC. I will never go back again. I'm sure Disney doesn't need my money. I don't have to spend it either.


Breathe. It takes 10 seconds of Googling to fake a COVID vaccine paper, Disney isn’t going to waste their time requiring something anyone can forge. (If you’ve seen one they basically all look fake as all get out )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jerry557 said:


> So essentially in the new normal that's apparently inevitable... you will not be able to travel anywhere in the country without "papers?" Amazing how many freedoms this country is willing to sacrifice. There is no end to the madness.
> 
> If Disney ever requires "vaccine passports" for entry or the QR code crap they do in China. I'm done. I will sell my DVC. I will never go back again. I'm sure Disney doesn't need my money. I don't have to spend it either.




We were clearing out my mom's house and found a booklet of my grandfather's from the 1940s with "gas coupons" and an official form that had to be signed by a government agency verifying he had enough coupons to qualify to drive to a different state.

So being able to travel places within our country without "papers" is nothing new during unprecedented times


----------



## Princess Merida

princesscinderella said:


> I got an email from Universal because I’m a passholder that they expect to reach capacity for the next few weeks and to check the status before coming on their website or to call a capacity phone number 407-817-8317.


I got the same email and am staying offsite April 3-9.  Anyone know how quickly they may reach capacity?  Most of my travel party has preferred passes so should be fine with the early entry, but two people will be entering with regular tickets.  If they are lined up when we enter are they likely to get in?  Also, when Universal reaches capacity is it as a whole or is it one park at a time and then you can't go park to park?


----------



## hertamaniac

*Crystal to Launch First North American Large Ship Cruises Since COVID*

Take the high speed ferry from Ft. Lauderdale to the Bahamas and you can resume cruising.  

"In partnership with the Bahamas, Crystal plans to begin sailing on July 3, 2021, with weekly cruises aboard the _Crystal Serenity_. "

"Crystal had previously announced that passengers will be required to be fully inoculated with a COVID-19 vaccine at least 14 days before boarding any Crystal ship."


----------



## princesscinderella

Princess Merida said:


> I got the same email and am staying offsite April 3-9.  Anyone know how quickly they may reach capacity?  Most of my travel party has preferred passes so should be fine with the early entry, but two people will be entering with regular tickets.  If they are lined up when we enter are they likely to get in?  Also, when Universal reaches capacity is it as a whole or is it one park at a time and then you can't go park to park?


I think there was only one time when they reached capacity with early entry passes before the park even opened.  I would just plan to be parking at 7:30 if the park opens at 8. I’m not sure how they handle the hopping situation especially with the hogwarts express as I haven’t been when they hit capacity yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just FYI, Space is one of the rides that I think they have been using an “alternative access entrance” for those eligible to use the FP line.  You also see this at EE and a few other rides, usually where they’ve deemed they need the FP line space for distancing or it creates congestion at the entrance when the standby lines spill out, etc.
> 
> I took a quick glance at some vlogs, here’s a screen shot of EE from the holidays which has the FP sign covered up.
> 
> I don’t know for a fact that’s why they covered the FP sign at Space, but I suspect that could be a possible reason.
> 
> View attachment 562279


Appreciate this knowledge! We are in the minority where FP really makes or breaks our park days so we're hoping it comes back even if it's paid. I did see TP post this morning that they covered up the FP signage at Safari as well.

Edit: aaaaaand you beat me to it. Should have kept reading


----------



## Joe in VA

Vaccine passports will be used without a doubt for international travel. Beyond that, they will be limited in their use domestically. Cruises are a certain possibility. However places that can currently operate without them do not want the burden nor do they want to turn away paying customers.

I work in the live even industry, most concerts/events that will take place in the coming months had tickets that were sold pre Covid. There would be a logistical nightmare to requiring customers who have already bought tickets to produce a vaccination to enter. Will there be a handful of places where restrictions are plentiful that a passport may open things up? Surely, however this route will not be taken in the majority of states. Disney could use them to get cruises back, but they certainly won’t require them for theme parks. 

There will be a time and place, but struggling industries won’t want to institute a policy which dissuades a huge chunk of customers. Where they will be interested is if it is their only route to reopening, eg travel to Europe, perhaps cruises, etc.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jerry557 said:


> Of course we do. Look at the parks. And no end in sight with the restrictions in the parks. In WDW they are still installing more plexiglass all over the place and on attractions now. You think they are spending money to do that now just to take it down in a few months?


Yes. All the necessary mandates and restrictions are costing them business. Distancing lines in queues have queues into walkways. They absolutely want to get rid of things when they can just as local businesses do.


jerry557 said:


> It wouldnt surprise me at all if these COVID restrictions go into next year and many of them even beyond. Some will be permanent.
> Disney World and Disneyland will be the very last places on this planet that relax COVID restrictions. They were the last theme park to re-open. Universal, Busch Gardens, and Sea World all opened before Disney even allowed the DVC hotels to resume operations. They won't be the first cruise line to reopen either. They will be the last one. I guarantee it.


Chapek already said they expect restrictions to stay in place for 2021. They have to plan for the worst. If you don't like it that's okay, vacation elsewhere for 2021 and know 2022 should be closer to normal for a great return. I think they're aiming for less restrictions in time for 10/1 but we'll see.


jerry557 said:


> And no, the vaccine doesn't get us anywhere closer to normal. We are now being told even with the vaccine, you have to continue to wear masks and socially distant. Not only that, but recently you got Disney cracking down even HARDER on mask wearing. There is no end in sight.


Infection rates are already falling. Some states have already done away with mask mandates. Vaccinated people can already gather without masks or distancing. Things are moving in the right direction. Only 13% of adults have been vaccinated, which is actually amazing, but you can see why masks are still necessary.

You seem to be arguing the mandates aren't necessary, that's a different beast and one Disney and most people, don't agree with. They will go away in due time.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

I have a question on getting ice and water at the parks/resorts. Historically, when I’ve gone to Disney I’ve gotten my own ice and water at the resort quick service location and asked for ice water when I ordered food at the parks. How does that work now? If I recall what I have read on the boards, you cannot use the self serve drink machines at the resort and a cast member serves you. Is there any issue asking for ice water there to fill up my water bottle? Also, how does this work at the parks? I never saw this as an option in the mobile ordering system before.


----------



## hereforthechurros

xuxa777 said:


> You can fly without photo id, I have done it a few times. Forgot my photo id etc.


Pretending an exception for extenuating circumstances is the norm isn't cool. C'mon now.


----------



## Eric Smith

jerry557 said:


> And no, the vaccine doesn't get us anywhere closer to normal. We are now being told even with the vaccine, you have to continue to wear masks and socially distant. Not only that, but recently you got Disney cracking down even HARDER on mask wearing. There is no end in sight.


Vaccines do get us closer to normal.  As more people get vaccinated, spread of the disease will slow.  Once the number of cases hits an acceptably low level, restrictions will start going away.

The reason vaccinated people still need to wear masks in public is because there is no way to know who is vaccinated and who is not.  A significant portion of the non-vaccinated crowd would simply lie to avoid having to wear a mask.  The end is absolutely in sight (in the US at least).  People just need to suck it up for a few more months and go get the vaccine.


----------



## Eric Smith

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I have a question on getting ice and water at the parks/resorts. Historically, when I’ve gone to Disney I’ve gotten my own ice and water at the resort quick service location and asked for ice water when I ordered food at the parks. How does that work now? If I recall what I have read on the boards, you cannot use the self serve drink machines at the resort and a cast member serves you. Is there any issue asking for ice water there to fill up my water bottle? Also, how does this work at the parks? I never saw this as an option in the mobile ordering system before.


I’m not sure about the resorts, but at the QS in the parks, ice water is an option that you can get through mobile order.  We did it at a few places in December.


----------



## kylenne

Well, enjoying some Premier League football this morning and I saw an ad with the current room discount and dates instead of the vague “when you’re ready” ads they’ve been running. I think Disney is betting on an uptick in summer travel.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Okay, can I just say I love this 'revenge travel' term?


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Now Casting Character Performers*


----------



## only hope

Princess Merida said:


> I got the same email and am staying offsite April 3-9.  Anyone know how quickly they may reach capacity?  Most of my travel party has preferred passes so should be fine with the early entry, but two people will be entering with regular tickets.  If they are lined up when we enter are they likely to get in?  Also, when Universal reaches capacity is it as a whole or is it one park at a time and then you can't go park to park?



Even when both parks are at capacity, the Hogwarts Express runs. Sometimes they open up the walkway between the parks for hopping. People lined up before early park entry should be ok. There was a few times capacity was reached before the official open.


----------



## J-Dog

MickeyWaffles said:


> *Relax. Take a deep breath.* This is a totally hypothetical scenario and not very relevant to the thread topic anyway.





gottalovepluto said:


> *Breathe.* It takes 10 seconds of Googling to fake a COVID vaccine paper, Disney isn’t going to waste their time requiring something anyone can forge. (If you’ve seen one they basically all look fake as all get out )


Do you guys realize that telling someone to "calm down" is condescending and usually has the opposite effect?


----------



## J-Dog

hertamaniac said:


> *Crystal to Launch First North American Large Ship Cruises Since COVID*
> 
> Take the high speed ferry from Ft. Lauderdale to the Bahamas and you can resume cruising.
> 
> "In partnership with the Bahamas, Crystal plans to begin sailing on July 3, 2021, with weekly cruises aboard the _Crystal Serenity_. "
> 
> "Crystal had previously announced that passengers will be required to be fully inoculated with a COVID-19 vaccine at least 14 days before boarding any Crystal ship."


I would be all for it, except the article says there is a "mask policy", whatever that means.


----------



## closetmickey

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I have a question on getting ice and water at the parks/resorts. Historically, when I’ve gone to Disney I’ve gotten my own ice and water at the resort quick service location and asked for ice water when I ordered food at the parks. How does that work now? If I recall what I have read on the boards, you cannot use the self serve drink machines at the resort and a cast member serves you. Is there any issue asking for ice water there to fill up my water bottle? Also, how does this work at the parks? I never saw this as an option in the mobile ordering system before.


When we were staying at CR last month you could just walk up to the area within the quickserve location and ask for a cup of ice water to use to refill your bottle.  Worked the same when we were visiting the YC, BC, and Poly- though in fairness I walked through the backdoor of the Poly quick serve. Not sure how that works at a place like AoA where they were/are (still?) checking mobile orders for entry.


----------



## elle21

lovethesun12 said:


> This article is why mask wearing will continue for a while (kids aren't vaccinated), and probably why vaccine passports might be the only way forward for the travel industry. The article fails to mention that only 65% of the staff were vaccinated, even though it was offered to all of them. Couple that with only 80% of residents and you get an outbreak. There are too many people who do not want a vaccine and this is probably the biggest hurdle to getting back to normal.
> 
> If there aren't enough people vaccinated for herd immunity not much will change and outbreaks will still be everywhere. Travel industries have a responsibility to keep people safe but I'm not sure about their liability in these cases. It could be another possible reason for wanting vaccine passports if a large percentage aren't vaccinated.
> 
> I'm kind of indifferent on vaccine passports. I really don't see how I could go to WDW without them but also understand the unfairness to people who can't access or are unable to get vaccines.


The goal has never been, and should never be,
to avoid having an outbreak. 
The goal should be offering protection to the “at risk” population who have a chance of becoming seriously ill from the virus. 
It’s interesting to see the shift from “flatten the curve and make sure there are hospital beds available for those who need medical intervention while fighting Covid” to “no one should be getting Covid at all.”


----------



## DisneyPigFan

elle21 said:


> The goal has never been, and should never be,
> to avoid having an outbreak.
> The goal should be offering protection to the “at risk” population who have a chance of becoming seriously ill from the virus.
> It’s interesting to see the shift from “flatten the curve and make sure there are hospital beds available for those who need medical intervention while fighting Covid” to “no one should be getting Covid at all.”



Don't be silly.  No one is saying Covid has to be eradicated before things can return to normal.  That may not even be possible.  

And to a large degree -- things are already returning to normal.  If you've been vaccinated -- you can hug others, you can meet INSIDE WITHOUT MASKS.  I guarantee the guidance will ease as more and more people get vaccinated.  I'd expect more loosening of the guidelines within another 3-4 weeks.  

Masks guidelines will eventually cease, too.  

No one is saying cases need to go down to zero.  Dr. Fauci's goal, I believe, is for daily cases to be no higher than 10,000.   Right now they're hovering around 50-55K.   But we're so close!  We could be under 10K cases in a matter of months.... if we keep up the mitigation tactics like mask usage.


----------



## jlwhitney

DisneyPigFan said:


> Don't be silly.  No one is saying Covid has to be eradicated before things can return to normal.  That may not even be possible.
> 
> And to a large degree -- things are already returning to normal.  If you've been vaccinated -- you can hug others, you can meet INSIDE WITHOUT MASKS.  I guarantee the guidance will ease as more and more people get vaccinated.  I'd expect more loosening of the guidelines within another 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Masks guidelines will eventually cease, too.
> 
> No one is saying cases need to go down to zero.  Dr. Fauci's goal, I believe, is for daily cases to be no higher than 10,000.   Right now they're hovering around 50-55K.   But we're so close!  We could be under 10K cases in a matter of months.... if we keep up the mitigation tactics like mask usage.



I agree that we don't need no covid to go back to normal, but there is a portion of the population that have so much anexity/fear of covid that don't believe it is safe to loosen up till there is no covid. No covid will probably never happen. I agree normal is starting to return.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> I agree that we don't need no covid to go back to normal, but there is a portion of the population that have so much anexity/fear of covid that don't believe it is safe to loosen up till there is no covid. No covid will probably never happen. I agree normal is starting to return.


I think that’s a strawman argument.  I have not seen anyone say “we shouldn’t loosen up until there is no COVID.”  I have seen people say we shouldn’t be reducing restrictions while cases are so high (still around 50k per day).  I believe Dr. Fauci said that under 10k cases per day is the goal.

The reality is that case numbers now are as high as they were in the fall which is too high.   A combination of reducing restrictions and Spring Break travel could cause case numbers to climb.  We’re a few month away from being able to vaccinate all adults in the US.  This is not the time to take our collective foot off the gas.


----------



## jlwhitney

Eric Smith said:


> I think that’s a strawman argument.  I have not seen anyone say “we shouldn’t loosen up until there is no COVID.”  I have seen people say we shouldn’t be reducing restrictions while cases are so high (still around 50k per day).  I believe Dr. Fauci said that under 10k cases per day is the goal.
> 
> The reality is that case numbers now are as high as they were in the fall which is too high.   A combination of reducing restrictions and Spring Break travel could cause case numbers to climb.  We’re a few month away from being able to vaccinate all adults in the US.  This is not the time to take our collective foot off the gas.



I am in many groups on FB and yes there are many people that have no tolerance for any covid cases, mainly form the group that have barely left there house in a year and many of them are not considered high risk either.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> I am in many groups on FB and yes there are many people that have no tolerance for any covid cases, mainly form the group that have barely left there house in a year and many of them are not considered high risk either.


It’s a fallacy to say that only high risk people are at risk from COVID.  Listen to the experts, not Facebook.


----------



## middlechild

Eric Smith said:


> It’s a fallacy to say that only high risk people are at risk from COVID.  Listen to the experts, not Facebook.


Each and every one of us should make the decisions in consultation with our own personal physician. Never take medical advice from a Disney discussion board. Having said that, and my physician and I agree on not getting the vaccination at this time, there are many people in my social circle who are unwilling to meet unless and until everyone is jabbed.  The fear is out there, and very real. This is what WDW and DL have to counter act.  There are additional factors at play here, as outlined in other threads. What I am assured of, is these experiences will be studied in MBA courses for decades!  Is Disney making the right calls? Depends on how you measure success. Will the number of people waiting for eradication of Covid affect the bottom line of TWDC?  The phased re-opening of WDW?  Without a doubt.


----------



## Oldnewfan

I personally am not waiting for COVID to go away before returning to the parks. I have had to spend the past year in the field an exposed to make a living and manage projects. I've had to shake hands and be in rooms with masked and unmasked folks. What I am waiting on is the restrictions to be lifted. Disney is the only bubble I've found to escape the outside world and I don't want my last memory to be what it is now.  I told my daughter it would be like playing with a puppy and the next time I see him he is an old dog laying in the corner and can't get up. I'll wait and hope that folks that are either scared to function in a world where COVID is just another thing we have to vaccinate against or who are somehow looking to always shield theirselves from society wont perpetuate this any longer than necessary once everyone who has the chance to  get vaccinated,  perfect or not, has had that chance. Here's hoping for a 2019 trip in 2022.


----------



## dlavender

Eric Smith said:


> It’s a fallacy to say that only high risk people are at risk from COVID.  Listen to the experts, not Facebook.



But what if you got your degree in virology from Facebook?


----------



## hertamaniac

*Island H20 LIVE! water park reopened *


----------



## hertamaniac

J-Dog said:


> I would be all for it, except the article says there is a "mask policy", whatever that means.



It's baby steps, but I wonder if it will open the door for the big 3 to follow suit.


----------



## mrsap

hertamaniac said:


> *Island H20 LIVE! water park reopened *



I’ve never heard of that?! Is it new?


----------



## Eric Smith

middlechild said:


> Each and every one of us should make the decisions in consultation with our own personal physician. Never take medical advice from a Disney discussion board. Having said that, and my physician and I agree on not getting the vaccination at this time, there are many people in my social circle who are unwilling to meet unless and until everyone is jabbed.  The fear is out there, and very real. This is what WDW and DL have to counter act.  There are additional factors at play here, as outlined in other threads. What I am assured of, is these experiences will be studied in MBA courses for decades!  Is Disney making the right calls? Depends on how you measure success. Will the number of people waiting for eradication of Covid affect the bottom line of TWDC?  The phased re-opening of WDW?  Without a doubt.


It’s not fear, it’s legitimate concern.  Calling it fear is dismissive.  

What your friends are avoiding you because you could give them a disease that has killed over half a million Americans.

Unless there’s an extenuating circumstance, you’re getting bad advice.


----------



## KayMichigan

TheMaxRebo said:


> We were clearing out my mom's house and found a booklet of my grandfather's from the 1940s with "gas coupons" and an official form that had to be signed by a government agency verifying he had enough coupons to qualify to drive to a different state.



That's pretty cool that she still had that!

It's interesting to note that gas rationing during World War II was meant to conserve tires, not gas. Rubber was scarce at the time due to the fighting in the Pacific areas that had cut off America from its rubber supply.


----------



## hertamaniac

mrsap said:


> I’ve never heard of that?! Is it new?



Not really. It is located just in front of Margaritaville and is a very reasonably priced water park. We loved visiting Sunset Walk pre-covid (https://www.sunsetwalk.com).

When Gloria Estefan left Disney Springs, she setup a new eatery here (https://www.sunsetwalk.com/promenade/directory/estefan-kitchen/). We have yet to try it.


----------



## lovethesun12

elle21 said:


> The goal has never been, and should never be,
> to avoid having an outbreak.
> The goal should be offering protection to the “at risk” population who have a chance of becoming seriously ill from the virus.
> It’s interesting to see the shift from “flatten the curve and make sure there are hospital beds available for those who need medical intervention while fighting Covid” to “no one should be getting Covid at all.”





jlwhitney said:


> I agree that we don't need no covid to go back to normal, but there is a portion of the population that have so much anexity/fear of covid that don't believe it is safe to loosen up till there is no covid. No covid will probably never happen. I agree normal is starting to return.


I agree the goal is not to avoid an outbreak. I like having all restrictions lifted. But at the same time, we are on a disney board and I was referring specifically to the uptake of vaccines/potential passports and the travel industry.

WDW (a tourist destination) will always be much higher risk to get sick than where many people live regardless of the precautions they take. I'm not afraid of catching covid, I go to restaurants, have my kids in extra-curricular, etc. But I don't really want to get out searching it out either.

A rollout of some form of a vaccine passport significantly increasing the numbers immune (assuming it's coupled with research showing it prevents transmission) sounds really appealing though. I'm not about to get signs out protesting for or against this, it is what it is. I don't want to get into a debate about why it will or won't work this way or that way because really I'm not educated enough on it to do that. But it seems like this is the only thing that has the potential to put traveling to WDW at a closer risk level to traveling to my local grocery store.


----------



## LSUmiss

elle21 said:


> The goal has never been, and should never be,
> to avoid having an outbreak.
> The goal should be offering protection to the “at risk” population who have a chance of becoming seriously ill from the virus.
> It’s interesting to see the shift from “flatten the curve and make sure there are hospital beds available for those who need medical intervention while fighting Covid” to “no one should be getting Covid at all.”


Right & in our state something like 80% of the at risk have been vaccinated. But at least here, many restrictions aew being lifted.


----------



## mrsap

*COVID-19 Guidelines Could Loosen By 4th of July According to Dr. Fauci*


----------



## hertamaniac

*Dollywood now open for the 2021 season*


----------



## preemiemama

mrsap said:


> *COVID-19 Guidelines Could Loosen By 4th of July According to Dr. Fauci*


This is encouraging news for our trip.


----------



## preemiemama

Interesting for those of us who have wondered about capacity and how it "feels" in the parks.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371217202104442891


----------



## Missingmypooh

preemiemama said:


> Interesting for those of us who have wondered about capacity and how it "feels" in the parks.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371217202104442891


I love posts like this with numbers and estimates! Great read... but for those of you skipping it, the main takeaway is that Disney *could* still be seeing about 60% of their usual attendance.

capacity doesn’t equal attendance as most of us know!

maybe more interesting today, is that the article lists the biggest hurdle as the 6 foot rule. the WHO already updated guidance to 3 feet in January. Maybe the CDC will follow with new data being released (starting with schools, but Disney has been selectively interpretive of CDC guidance before.)

I could see 3 feet markers being used in new areas going forward, the old 6 feet markers will remain in place currently. Could be a balance to PR and increasing capacity.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm seeing people on Disney FB groups report 2-3 hour waits to get into resort hotel pools because of the spring break crowds.

Woof, that's wild. In some ways it seems like Disney was caught off guard with how many people came for spring break. I'm hoping this pushes them to open up more things to help balance the crowds?

Makes me wonder what our next upcoming "travel peak times" will be like and if I should skip the 4th of July week and go earlier to avoid all that.


----------



## MMSM

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm seeing people on Disney FB groups report 2-3 hour waits to get into resort hotel pools because of the spring break crowds.
> 
> Woof, that's wild. In some ways it seems like Disney was caught off guard with how many people came for spring break. I'm hoping this pushes them to open up more things to help balance the crowds?
> 
> Makes me wonder what our next upcoming "travel peak times" will be like and if I should skip the 4th of July week and go earlier to avoid all that.


People were not able to get access to their resort pool and had to wait?


----------



## mshanson3121

MMSM said:


> People were not able to get access to their resort pool and had to wait?



Yup. Due to social distancing/pool capacity.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Carnival CEO: Cruise industry won't be back to normal until 2023*


----------



## Yooperroo

MMSM said:


> People were not able to get access to their resort pool and had to wait?


Yep I saw several of the same reports. Cms were having to get out paper and pencils and had folks sign it with their name, room number, and phone number and they were calling when spots opener up. At CSR, the pool hit capacity 30 min after opening and had a minimum 2-3 hr wait the entire day.


----------



## jlwhitney

MMSM said:


> People were not able to get access to their resort pool and had to wait?



Yup and this will be a huge issues come summer when even more want to escape the heat and masks. This week while warm is still not pool weather for as many as summer is.


----------



## Yooperroo

jlwhitney said:


> Yup and this will be a huge issues come summer when even more want to escape the heat and masks. This week while warm is still not pool weather for as many as summer is.


I am hoping that with distancing guidelines potentially changing from 6 feet to 3 feet that will mean an increase in pool capacity by the time summer hits.


----------



## jlwhitney

hertamaniac said:


> *Carnival CEO: Cruise industry won't be back to normal until 2023*



This is more about revenue then anything else, which I agree is going to take a long time since they are going to have recoup what they lost first before they can really start earning.


----------



## jlwhitney

Yooperroo said:


> I am hoping that with distancing guidelines potentially changing from 6 feet to 3 feet that will mean an increase in pool capacity by the time summer hits.



Hopefully something loosens or its gonna be bad.


----------



## mrsap

*After 1 year Port Canaveral remains hopeful cruises will be able to leave port soon*


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm seeing people on Disney FB groups report 2-3 hour waits to get into resort hotel pools because of the spring break crowds.
> 
> Woof, that's wild. In some ways it seems like Disney was caught off guard with how many people came for spring break. I'm hoping this pushes them to open up more things to help balance the crowds?



Hey Disney, maybe it’s time to open more things up and increase capacity. Maybe then you could start selling annual passes again. Hey a guy can dream right?


----------



## hertamaniac

jlwhitney said:


> This is more about revenue then anything else, which I agree is going to take a long time since they are going to have recoup what they lost first before they can really start earning.



No doubt.  And with the likely reduced capacity limits, it just further extends the revenue earnings window(s).


----------



## mrsap

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Hey Disney, maybe it’s time to open more things up and increase capacity. *Maybe then you could start selling annual passes* again. Hey a guy can dream right?




**ETA: THIS NEWS STORY WAS REPORTED TO BE A GLITCH.*

They started selling them in the UK!! Hopefully a good sign?!

*U.K. Resumes Sale of Disney World Annual Passes*


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

mrsap said:


> They started selling them in the UK!! Hopefully a good sign?!
> 
> *U.K. Resumes Sale of Disney World Annual Passes*


That is a good sign. I guess they figure that there is barely anyone traveling from the U.K. right now so it won’t effect reservations that much. At the same time Disney gets some extra revenue.


----------



## mrsap

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> That is a good sign. I guess they figure that there is barely anyone traveling from the U.K. right now so it won’t effect reservations that much. At the same time Disney gets some extra revenue.



Agreed


----------



## abs1978

Whoa waits for the pool?!  We did not encounter that in November at all.  Yikes.  I am guessing Spring Break is seeing much bigger resorts crowds than the holidays did.  We are going back in June.  I sure hope some of the distancing requirements are lifted before then because the resort is our happy place to escape the heat.  Something to keep an eye on sure.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

mrsap said:


> They started selling them in the UK!! Hopefully a good sign?!
> 
> *U.K. Resumes Sale of Disney World Annual Passes*



Seems that they aren't actually for sale just yet..

https://allears.net/2021/03/15/can-you-buy-annual-passes-through-the-uk-disney-world-website-what-we-saw/


----------



## mrsap

RamblingRabbit said:


> Seems that they aren't actually for sale just yet..
> 
> https://allears.net/2021/03/15/can-you-buy-annual-passes-through-the-uk-disney-world-website-what-we-saw/



Yeah, we were just discussing this on the News Roundup board. Hopefully we’ll know in the next couple of days if it’s a glitch or not!


----------



## Eric Smith

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Hey Disney, maybe it’s time to open more things up and increase capacity. Maybe then you could start selling annual passes again. Hey a guy can dream right?


Do you expect Disney to suddenly build more pools?  Put in temporary pools?  I'm not sure what the demand is here.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

abs1978 said:


> Whoa waits for the pool?!  We did not encounter that in November at all.  Yikes.  I am guessing Spring Break is seeing much bigger resorts crowds than the holidays did.  We are going back in June.  I sure hope some of the distancing requirements are lifted before then because the resort is our happy place to escape the heat.  Something to keep an eye on sure.



Yeah the big difference for spring break seems to be the resorts are much closer to capacity than before 

Blog Mickey just did a comparison of wait times in the park for now vs prior "at capacity" park days and the wait times were very similar - but appears now there are more people traveling there vs in the past when it was more locals - so bigger "issue" is increases crowds at resorts


----------



## Farro

Eric Smith said:


> Do you expect Disney to suddenly build more pools?  Put in temporary pools?  I'm not sure what the demand is here.



If resorts are booked so full that they continually start meeting their capacity limit for pools and such - with these types of wait times, perhaps time to spread people out and open more resorts.

If this is just a spring break bump, they probably won't. But if it starts again like this in the summer....


----------



## mrsap

RamblingRabbit said:


> Seems that they aren't actually for sale just yet..
> 
> https://allears.net/2021/03/15/can-you-buy-annual-passes-through-the-uk-disney-world-website-what-we-saw/



I wrote a message to both websites who claimed they were being sold, to confirm that this is actually the case. I will follow up if they respond.

*UPDATE:*


One of the sites that I just wrote to updated their news article.

*Is the U.K. Website Selling Disney World Annual Passes Again?

“The total sub cost for a Disney Platinum Pass in the United Kingdom is $1,272.68. Again, the website allows Guests to add these to the cart, but it will not let you check out.”*

I will stay on top of this and update you guys if anything changes on any of the websites.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

abs1978 said:


> Whoa waits for the pool?!  We did not encounter that in November at all.  Yikes.  I am guessing Spring Break is seeing much bigger resorts crowds than the holidays did.  We are going back in June.  I sure hope some of the distancing requirements are lifted before then because the resort is our happy place to escape the heat.  Something to keep an eye on sure.


I've only seen this reported so far at CSR.  Curious if anyone has seen long waits anywhere else.


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> I wrote a message to both websites who claimed they were being sold, to confirm that this is actually the case. I will follow up if they respond.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> One of the sites that I just wrote to updated their news article.
> 
> *Is the U.K. Website Selling Disney World Annual Passes Again?
> 
> “The total sub cost for a Disney Platinum Pass in the United Kingdom is $1,272.68. Again, the website allows Guests to add these to the cart, but it will not let you check out.”*
> 
> I will stay on top of this and update you guys if anything changes on any of the websites.



Quoting myself to add this new article:

*The Big Glitch That Made Us Think We Could Actually Buy Disney World Annual Passes Today*


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm seeing people on Disney FB groups report 2-3 hour waits to get into resort hotel pools because of the spring break crowds.
> 
> Woof, that's wild. In some ways it seems like Disney was caught off guard with how many people came for spring break. I'm hoping this pushes them to open up more things to help balance the crowds?
> 
> Makes me wonder what our next upcoming "travel peak times" will be like and if I should skip the 4th of July week and go earlier to avoid all that.


Personally I won’t touch a holiday at Disney during COVID, way too busy!

As for hope this will make them open more?  Doubtful. Unfortunately Disney was not caught off guard. They were so ready for park crowds they proactively notified TAs about spring break having caused multiple booked out days in the parks and to please verify park availability before selling tickets.

With hotels Disney knows exactly how many people are coming. They knew you could see 2-3 hour waits, but that’s not their problem. They aren’t gonna open a hotel just because people want to go to the pool. Those guests have already paid, worst that happens is they cancel an upcoming trip. Big whoop. America gets those stimmy checks Wednesday from big banks, there will be another guest happy to take their place.

Maybe some pressure will ease on deluxe hotels as BC & WL open but I expect healthy crowds all summer long so I wouldn’t get my hopes up the pool situation eases


----------



## gottalovepluto

RamblingRabbit said:


> Seems that they aren't actually for sale just yet..
> 
> https://allears.net/2021/03/15/can-you-buy-annual-passes-through-the-uk-disney-world-website-what-we-saw/


Lol... this is a known glitch and has happened a few times even on the US site. Can’t believe some bloggers are still falling for this.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah the big difference for spring break seems to be the resorts are much closer to capacity than before
> 
> Blog Mickey just did a comparison of wait times in the park for now vs prior "at capacity" park days and the wait times were very similar - but appears now there are more people traveling there vs in the past when it was more locals - so bigger "issue" is increases crowds at resorts


And with parks at capacity that = a lot of people spending times at the pools. Many locals may have just booked staycation type resorts stays since surrounding counties are on spring break as well.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> If resorts are booked so full that they continually start meeting their capacity limit for pools and such - with these types of wait times, perhaps time to spread people out and open more resorts.
> 
> If this is just a spring break bump, they probably won't. But if it starts again like this in the summer....


Well, All Star Movies opens next week, Beach Club on May 30, Wilderness Lodge June 6 and the Poly sometime in the summer.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Personally I won’t touch a holiday at Disney during COVID, way too busy!
> 
> As for hope this will make them open more?  Doubtful. Unfortunately Disney was not caught off guard. They were so ready for park crowds they proactively notified TAs about spring break having caused multiple booked out days in the parks and to please verify park availability before selling tickets.
> 
> With hotels Disney knows exactly how many people are coming. They knew you could see 2-3 hour waits, but that’s not their problem. They aren’t gonna open a hotel just because people want to go to the pool. Those guests have already paid, worst that happens is they cancel an upcoming trip. Big whoop. America gets those stimmy checks Wednesday from big banks, there will be another guest happy to take their place.
> 
> Maybe some pressure will ease on deluxe hotels as BC & WL open but I expect healthy crowds all summer long so I wouldn’t get my hopes up the pool situation eases


Yeah we're still in the milking it phase. Reopening through Christmas was low attendance and I'm sure they were still losing $$. As things ticked up this year no doubt they started pushing the limits of attendance vs. offerings to recoup as much money as possible before having to increase capacity, open additional dining/resorts/shows which means hiring back CMs.


----------



## mrsap

gottalovepluto said:


> Lol... this is a known glitch and has happened a few times even on the US site. Can’t believe some bloggers are still falling for this.



I think everyone is just looking for that ‘glimmer of hope’ ...and when they saw that, they couldn’t wait to share. Hopefully, it’s a good sign of what’s to come!


----------



## tink2424

Makmak said:


> Agreed, and those of us that travel internationally to certain areas of the world are used to showing our “yellow card” with proof of vaccines required by many countries. So, it’s nothing new from a global perspective.


Not exactly true... There are VERY few countries that require MANDATORY vaccination to visit them.  I have traveled all over the world and have never had to have a vaccination.


----------



## tink2424

Joe in VA said:


> Vaccine passports will be used without a doubt for international travel. Beyond that, they will be limited in their use domestically. Cruises are a certain possibility. However places that can currently operate without them do not want the burden nor do they want to turn away paying customers.



I actually doubt that vaccine passports will be required for international travel.  Most countries aren't mandating the vaccines for their citizens.   What I do see is some sort of system that combines whether or not you are vaccinated and if not, the testing done for COVID-19 to confirm you don't have the virus.  So, it may be more of a risk to travel without the vaccine as you may not be able to go if you test positive.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Personally I won’t touch a holiday at Disney during COVID, way too busy!



Yeah, I think we're going to skip the 4th of July and come the week before... especially with the 4th being on a Sunday this year.  Disney in normal times is manageable during peak holidays if you have a solid plan but in these strange covid times things look a bit different... 

Had anyone seen reports of how Blizzard Beach was affected? Did it reach capacity at all?


----------



## mshanson3121

jlwhitney said:


> Hopefully something loosens or its gonna be bad.



I can see it forcing more people off site. Why spend that amount of money on a Disney resort that you may not even be able to use the pool at, when for $1000 you can get an entire town home with your own private pool? 



Farro said:


> If resorts are booked so full that they continually start meeting their capacity limit for pools and such - with these types of wait times, perhaps time to spread people out and open more resorts.
> 
> If this is just a spring break bump, they probably won't. But if it starts again like this in the summer....



Agree. Now I know more resorts are going to be opening soon, but will it be enough to handle the expected increase in travelers/capacity this summer? I mean yes, Disney should be on top of such things - but were they really? I can't imagine that they thought having 2-3 hour waits for pools was actually a good thing. 



ENJDisneyFan said:


> I've only seen this reported so far at CSR.  Curious if anyone has seen long waits anywhere else.



I saw some guests of other resorts posting wait times on FB. Not necessarily as bad as 2-3 hours, but many weren't happy with even having to wait 30-60 minutes. And from a few comments I saw, it was a physical line they had to stand in.


----------



## helloconnie

tink2424 said:


> Not exactly true... There are VERY few countries that require MANDATORY vaccination to visit them.  I have traveled all over the world and have never had to have a vaccination.



Depends on what country.  I lived in Angola (West Africa) for two years and every time you entered the country you had to provide your yellow vaccine card to prove you had your vaccines for diseases like yellow fever.  If you did not, they would pull you aside and give you the shot right then and there.  Although countries are not requiring the COVID vaccine right now, they will once it is widely available.  Right now, not everyone can get it so it is not required but testing is.  For example, my husband was planning a trip in May to go sailing in the BVIs with some friends, until they found out that they would be required to test negative before they went.  Then they would be tested when they arrived in the BVIs and would only be allowed to sail to four islands until their test results came back, which they said would take four days.  That would allow them only 2 days to sail where they wanted to go.  Trip has been cancelled.  When vaccinations are widely available, this scenario will change and you will need to provide your proof of vaccination or vaccination passport.


----------



## BGinCali

Yooperroo said:


> Yep I saw several of the same reports. Cms were having to get out paper and pencils and had folks sign it with their name, room number, and phone number and they were calling when spots opener up. At CSR, the pool hit capacity 30 min after opening and had a minimum 2-3 hr wait the entire day.



Do you know if this was for quiet pools too or just the Dig Site?


----------



## helloconnie

Eric Smith said:


> Well, All Star Movies opens next week, Beach Club on May 30, Wilderness Lodge June 6 and the Poly sometime in the summer.



I bet these dates for resort openings move up.  Once everyone is eligible for the vaccine in May, I bet travel restrictions get amended by the CDC.  They know that people are going to travel this summer and they will have no option but to ease up on restrictions.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

This vaccine passport stuff is so beyond speculation right now. It really has very little to do with this thread. Not even worth discussing until there’s some sort of credible reason to discuss it as an operational update. Can we just let that go or move that discussion over to the community board or something?


----------



## Eric Smith

helloconnie said:


> I bet these dates for resort openings move up.  Once everyone is eligible for the vaccine in May, I bet travel restrictions get amended by the CDC.  They know that people are going to travel this summer and they will have no option but to ease up on restrictions.


I don't think travel is going to come back that quickly.  People will probably be mostly vaccinated by the end of the summer and travel should start ramping up in the fall.  It'll probably take years for travel to get back to the level it was before the pandemic.  I don't think there is going to be a flood of people heading to Disney this summer who haven't already booked trips.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mshanson3121 said:


> I saw some guests of other resorts posting wait times on FB. Not necessarily as bad as 2-3 hours, but many weren't happy with even having to wait 30-60 minutes. And from a few comments I saw, it was a physical line they had to stand in.



I would definitely be stressed even by a 30-60 minute wait. The whole point of a hotel break is to get a break from standing in lines! And if you have kids... oof. Mine would have been on the verge of hysterics just from exhaustion (kids need that afternoon break sometimes!) and disappointment.

I saw the post on the DISboards FB group originally, if anyone wants to go follow it. One person said that they couldn't swim until 8PM and another said it was at capacity their entire trip so they didn't get a chance to. This was all for Coronado.


----------



## Eeyore daily

helloconnie said:


> Once everyone is eligible for the vaccine in May, I bet travel restrictions get amended by the CDC.


Just because everyone will be eligible, doesn't mean everyone will automatically be vaccinated.  

Yes Fauci said we should have a semi-normal 4th of July but that's only if you're able to get the vaccine by the beginning of June to have enough time to get the two shots (unless you get the J&J) and have two weeks for it to build up in your system.  I can see things being eased by late summer but until then I don't see the necessary rush to take away restrictions.


----------



## mshanson3121

For those curious: 

https://www.who.int/ith/2016-ith-county-list.pdf


----------



## abs1978

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah the big difference for spring break seems to be the resorts are much closer to capacity than before
> 
> Blog Mickey just did a comparison of wait times in the park for now vs prior "at capacity" park days and the wait times were very similar - but appears now there are more people traveling there vs in the past when it was more locals - so bigger "issue" is increases crowds at resorts



Exactly.  When we went over Thanksgiving the GF was very quiet.  We could swim every afternoon no problem, we saw very few people in our building, and we even had the monorail all to ourselves more than once.  It was kind of eerie how quiet it was.  Sounds like people are getting more comfortable with travel again.  This is great for Disney but if this attendance keeps building they are going to have to make some changes.  I forgot that more resorts are opening soon.  That should help spread out the crowds.  They may also need to look at pre-booking pool times.

The Blog Mickey comparison was interesting.  The wait times last week didn't seem a whole different than our November trip.


----------



## mshanson3121

abs1978 said:


> Exactly.  When we went over Thanksgiving the GF was very quiet.  We could swim every afternoon no problem, we saw very few people in our building, and we even had the monorail all to ourselves more than once.  It was kind of eerie how quiet it was.  Sounds like people are getting more comfortable with travel again.  This is great for Disney but if this attendance keeps building they are going to have to make some changes.  I forgot that more resorts are opening soon.  That should help spread out the crowds.  They may also need to look at pre-booking pool times.
> 
> The Blog Mickey comparison was interesting.  The wait times last week didn't seem a whole different than our November trip.



While I don't doubt capacity has increased, some, I would wager the increase has far more to do with people just becoming more comfortable with traveling and/or Covid fatigue and just not giving a crap anymore.


----------



## abs1978

mshanson3121 said:


> While I don't doubt capacity has increased, some, I would wager the increase has far more to do with people just becoming more comfortable with traveling and/or Covid fatigue and just not giving a crap anymore.



Absolutely.  Our Spring Break is this week and while we are staying put very few people I know are.   I think seeing pools at capacity is an indicator that more are traveling.


----------



## mshanson3121

abs1978 said:


> Absolutely.  Our Spring Break is this week and while we are staying put very few people I know are.   I think seeing pools at capacity is an indicator that more are traveling.



Same. Ours was a couple weeks ago, and we decided to try and do a staycation at a nearby city. In the end we didn't - the entire city was almost completely sold out. One receptionist I spoke to said they have NEVER had such a busy spring break, because normally everyone heads south lol.


----------



## tink2424

helloconnie said:


> Depends on what country.  I lived in Angola (West Africa) for two years and every time you entered the country you had to provide your yellow vaccine card to prove you had your vaccines for diseases like yellow fever.  If you did not, they would pull you aside and give you the shot right then and there.  Although countries are not requiring the COVID vaccine right now, they will once it is widely available.  Right now, not everyone can get it so it is not required but testing is.  For example, my husband was planning a trip in May to go sailing in the BVIs with some friends, until they found out that they would be required to test negative before they went.  Then they would be tested when they arrived in the BVIs and would only be allowed to sail to four islands until their test results came back, which they said would take four days.  That would allow them only 2 days to sail where they wanted to go.  Trip has been cancelled.  *When vaccinations are widely available, this scenario will change and you will need to provide your proof of vaccination or vaccination passport*.


I respectfully disagree and you can't know that for sure.  I really don't see that this is going to the be the case for the majority of countries especially when the numbers drop very quickly.  The reason yellow fever vaccination is needed is due to the spread from mosquitoes which can't be eradicated.  COVID is mainly spread through people.  Please stop saying that something is a fact when it is your opinion.  I could be wrong as well but neither of us know for sure.


----------



## gottalovepluto

tink2424 said:


> Not exactly true... There are *VERY few countries* that require MANDATORY vaccination to visit them.  I have traveled all over the world and have never had to have a vaccination.


Only a good chunk of the African continent.

If you travel through Africa you will come across Yellow Fever vaccine required. Here is the list of 17 countries it’s required no matter what. Most of the rest of Africa requires it if you have been in those high risk countries for 12 hours or more.


----------



## gottalovepluto

helloconnie said:


> I bet these dates for resort openings move up.  Once everyone is eligible for the vaccine in May, I bet travel restrictions get amended by the CDC.  They know that people are going to travel this summer and they will have no option but to ease up on restrictions.


Not a chance. And if the fact the administration *might* bless *small* 4th of July gatherings did not scream to folks restrictions aren’t actually gonna ease until end of summer at the earliest I don’t what will.

(The government said while they’ll open it up to all in May there won’t be enough supply for everyone eligible. End of May for shot to be widely available is the estimate. Once there is the timeline for vaccine effectiveness is 2 week after your last shot so that means mid-July effectiveness for the mass public as J&J won’t be going to everyone.)


----------



## helloconnie

There was a study published last week from Massachusetts Public Schools that showed there was no difference in infection rates for students at 3 feet distance vs. 6 feet distance, as long as masks were worn.  The CDC has reviewed the study and is looking at additional studies of transmissions in schools.  So the question is:  If guidance is adjusted to 3 feet social distance as long as masks are worn, how would this impact operations at Disney?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think travel is going to come back that quickly.  People will probably be mostly vaccinated by the end of the summer and travel should start ramping up in the fall.  It'll probably take years for travel to get back to the level it was before the pandemic.  I don't think there is going to be a flood of people heading to Disney this summer who haven't already booked trips.


Good point. None of my friends are even willing to book a trip until they get their vaccine, which won’t be until summer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

helloconnie said:


> There was a study published last week from *Massachusetts Public Schools* that showed there was no difference in infection rates for students at 3 feet distance vs. 6 feet distance, as long as masks were worn.  *The CDC has reviewed the study and is looking at additional studies of transmissions in schools*.  So the question is:  If guidance is adjusted to 3 feet social distance as long as masks are worn, *how would this impact operations at Disney?*


Disney World schools will be able to operate with 3 feet social distancing.


----------



## Farro

helloconnie said:


> There was a study published last week from Massachusetts Public Schools that showed there was no difference in infection rates for students at 3 feet distance vs. 6 feet distance, as long as masks were worn.  The CDC has reviewed the study and is looking at additional studies of transmissions in schools.  So the question is:  If guidance is adjusted to 3 feet social distance as long as masks are worn, how would this impact operations at Disney?



If the CDC issues that guidance for 6ft to 3ft for all, and Disney says they follow CDC guidance - one would expect that capacity limits would be increased, lines would not appear as lengthy, every ride could load every row, fireworks could come back, restaurants could operate at full capacity, shows (outdoors at least) could come back, more people can be a pools at same time....still with masks for now.

Now if Disney does it is another story altogether.


----------



## helloconnie

gottalovepluto said:


> Disney World schools will be able to operate with 3 feet social distancing.



The assumption would be that if you changed the guidance for schools, you would change it across the board, especially for outdoor areas.  Based on that, I asked the question just to give a topic on possible operations updates for discussion.  No right or wrong answer, just speculation which is all we can do right now.


----------



## tink2424

gottalovepluto said:


> Only a good chunk of the African continent.
> 
> If you travel through Africa you will come across Yellow Fever vaccine required. Here is the list of 17 countries it’s required no matter what. Most of the rest of Africa requires it if you have been in those high risk countries for 12 hours or more.


Yes, and many of them are not major tourist destinations.  And again the reason for the need for vaccination is that yellow fever is spread by mosquitoes not just humans.  I have been to South Africa as well as parts of Asia & all over Europe and never needed a vaccination.  So yeah, very *FEW* countries out of the 195 countries require a mandatory vaccination...


----------



## hereforthechurros

Can/will WDW open more resorts without increasing park availability?


----------



## SarahC97

hereforthechurros said:


> Can/will WDw open more resorts without increasing park availability?


This is what I'm wondering too!


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Can/will WDW open more resorts without increasing park availability?


We'll know pretty soon.  One of the POPs open next week.


----------



## samsonjs

Farro said:


> If resorts are booked so full that they continually start meeting their capacity limit for pools and such - with these types of wait times, perhaps time to spread people out and open more resorts.
> 
> If this is just a spring break bump, they probably won't. But if it starts again like this in the summer....


If you think about it, CSR is a convention resort. There aren’t any conventions so the people filling it are vacationers that want pool access.


----------



## zumfelde

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Hey Disney, maybe it’s time to open more things up and increase capacity. Maybe then you could start selling annual passes again. Hey a guy can dream right?


Why would Disney want to sell annual passes while the parks have limited capacity. I hope they don't start selling them until the parks can operate at regular capacity.


----------



## Kerry1957

tink2424 said:


> Yes, and many of them are not major tourist destinations.  And again the reason for the need for vaccination is that yellow fever is spread by mosquitoes not just humans.  I have been to South Africa as well as parts of Asia & all over Europe and never needed a vaccination.  So yeah, very *FEW* countries out of the 195 countries require a mandatory vaccination...


A quick check shows 130 countries require some type of yellow fever vaccination proof for entry. Many are only required if you have visited an at-risk country before arrival, but 130 out of 195 is not very few. For example, Australia, Argentina, Brazil, China, India, Singapore, and the UAE all require proof of vaccination if you have been to one of the 40 at-risk countries.


----------



## Marionnette

zumfelde said:


> Why would Disney want to sell annual passes while the parks have limited capacity. I hope they don't start selling them until the parks can operate at regular capacity.


It looks like it was your typical Disney IT SNAFU

https://chipandco.com/disney-world-annual-passes-are-now-on-sale-in-uk-423145/
"Update: It looks like Stitch is up to his old tricks again. Unfortunately UK residents are not able to purchase Annual Passes at this time.

Disney shared with us this official annoucement.

This web page is out-of-date and we are working on updating it. Sales of new annual passes remain temporarily paused as part of our overall efforts to manage capacity with a focus on health and safety. With reduced attendance limits, we are continuing to focus on existing Passholders for the time being"


----------



## gatour

jlwhitney said:


> This is more about revenue then anything else, which I agree is going to take a long time since they are going to have recoup what they lost first before they can really start earning.


A few weeks ago Royal Caribbean Group Lead also said they expect all of their ships in their various fleets would be operational by the end of the year.

However financially I agree the financial implications for both lines and other lines will take a year or two to work out.   For cruises that are being cancelled Royal has been offering choices between taking refunds or offering future credit credits that are good for the next couple of years.  For cruises that haven't yet been cancelled, they are offering a "lift and shift" option where you can transfer your booking to similar cruise in the future.

This means their future revenue that will reported during the time will be depressed as they have already reported the revenue during covid.


----------



## tink2424

Kerry1957 said:


> A quick check shows 130 countries require some type of yellow fever vaccination proof for entry. Many are only required if you have visited an at-risk country before arrival, but 130 out of 195 is not very few. For example, Australia, Argentina, Brazil, China, India, Singapore, and the UAE all require proof of vaccination if you have been to one of the 40 at-risk countries.


The key word is if you have been to the 40 at risk countries...  So you only need it for 40 countries out of 195 so that is not anywhere near the majority.  And outside of a few South American countries the countries that are at risk are not large tourist destinations.  So saying anyone who travels internationally is used to a vaccine passport is just not true.  

I'm going to end this here as I don't think it is worth arguing with people over and is not the point of this thread.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/imag...7GOKeL2PEn1iv91oT3KfPBVmi2rnxyXywQJz_m6jqm-Y0
Okay, I want a painting of this on my wall!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Is this new or have I just glossed over it? Not sure anyone will listen, but it's appreciated as so many large groups don't seem to know what to do in the queues. 

Disney World Implements Limit of Four Guests Per Physical Distancing Marker
*https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/disn...f-four-guests-per-physical-distancing-marker/*


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> Is this new or have I just glossed over it? Not sure anyone will listen, but it's appreciated as so many large groups don't seem to know what to do in the queues.
> 
> Disney World Implements Limit of Four Guests Per Physical Distancing Marker
> *https://blogmickey.com/2021/03/disn...f-four-guests-per-physical-distancing-marker/*



I assume it is new because it was posted on multiple blogs today.


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think travel is going to come back that quickly.  People will probably be mostly vaccinated by the end of the summer and travel should start ramping up in the fall.  It'll probably take years for travel to get back to the level it was before the pandemic.  I don't think there is going to be a flood of people heading to Disney this summer who haven't already booked trips.


I disagree.  Anecdotally, we are planning on booking almost immediately as soon as mask restrictions are lifted (whenever that is). We aren't booking anything until we know more about easing restrictions. And I doubt that I'm the only one...


----------



## Sarahslay

helloconnie said:


> I bet these dates for resort openings move up.  Once everyone is eligible for the vaccine in May, I bet travel restrictions get amended by the CDC.  They know that people are going to travel this summer and they will have no option but to ease up on restrictions.


They are doing work around BC right now, I don't think they are thinking they are opening early. Also, just because "they" say everyone will be eligible for the vaccine this May it doesn't mean all areas will be getting them out to everyone. It also doesn't mean that mass amounts of people will be filing in to get a vaccine. If the numbers are still relatively low for vaccines then there is no reason to ease restrictions, those don't need to be eased up until a majority of people have immunity/a vaccine.


----------



## Sarahslay

mrsap said:


> I assume it is new because it was posted on multiple blogs today!


This put in to effect/announced weeks ago. I don't even know now, but I know it was before I went Presidents day weekend.


----------



## mrsap

Sarahslay said:


> This put in to effect/announced weeks ago. I don't even know now, but I know it was before I went Presidents day weekend.



Maybe the signs themselves are new??


----------



## Eric Smith

J-Dog said:


> I disagree.  Anecdotally, we are planning on booking almost immediately as soon as mask restrictions are lifted (whenever that is). We aren't booking anything until we know more about easing restrictions. And I doubt that I'm the only one...


There are also a ton of people who were hurt financially over the last year and others who will be apprehensive of traveling for a long time due to COVID.  It'll be similar to the effect from 9/11.


----------



## Sarahslay

mrsap said:


> Maybe the signs themselves are new??


I remember seeing the sign posted on my presidents day weekend trip, I think they were put up at the same time as the announcement honestly. However, I know they weren't really enforcing it then, but I saw CMs enforcing it this weekend. One was going up to groups in line for Spaceship Earth and telling them to spread out, physically moving a few people who refused so their group was in groups of 4 on markers. They started to move back in to a large mass (it was like 20 people lumped together) and she turned around and was like "please follow the posted rules, I don't want to have to remove you from this line" and they spread back out to how she put them.


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> There are also a ton of people who were hurt financially over the last year and others who will be apprehensive of traveling for a long time due to COVID.  It'll be similar to the effect from 9/11.


I don't disagree with that at all. Many people are lacking the means right now.

But you stated that people have likely already booked vacations for this summer -  IMO, I think that there are plenty of people (myself included) that are holding-off simply based on the fluidity of the current situation, and will book with short notice if things improve.


----------



## mrsap

Sarahslay said:


> This put in to effect/announced weeks ago. I don't even know now, but I know it was before I went Presidents day weekend.



Here is another Report from today:

*Disney World Specifies How Many People Can Stand on Distancing Markers*


----------



## mrsap

Sarahslay said:


> I remember seeing the sign posted on my presidents day weekend trip, I think they were put up at the same time as the announcement honestly. However, I know they weren't really enforcing it then, but I saw CMs enforcing it this weekend. One was going up to groups in line for Spaceship Earth and telling them to spread out, physically moving a few people who refused so their group was in groups of 4 on markers. They started to move back in to a large mass (it was like 20 people lumped together) and she turned around and was like "please follow the posted rules, I don't want to have to remove you from this line" and they spread back out to how she put them.



WOW!! So maybe the enforcement of the 4-per-marker rule is what’s really new? That’s crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahslay

mrsap said:


> WOW!! So maybe the enforcement of the 4-per-marker rule is what’s really new? That’s crazy!!!!!!!


Yeah, I think so, although it’s spotty enforcement at best. At MK they didn’t care at all, but I saw at least some enforcement at Epcot and HS (I didn’t wait in any lines at AK due to good timing and luck so I didn’t have a chance to see any enforcement). There were a lot of large family groups though, tons of 10+ people, so enforcement needs to happen.


----------



## mrsap

Sarahslay said:


> Yeah, I think so, although it’s spotty enforcement at best. At MK they didn’t care at all, but I saw at least some enforcement at Epcot and HS (I didn’t wait in any lines at AK due to good timing and luck so I didn’t have a chance to see any enforcement). There were a lot of large family groups though, tons of 10+ people, so enforcement needs to happen.



It will be interesting to see how enforcement will handled! 10 per marker is unacceptable.


----------



## Sadeesmom

J-Dog said:


> I disagree.  Anecdotally, we are planning on booking almost immediately as soon as mask restrictions are lifted (whenever that is). We aren't booking anything until we know more about easing restrictions. And I doubt that I'm the only one...



You are definitely NOT the only one. I just yesterday moved an April trip out to December with that hope. At this point, masks are the only thing keeping us away.


----------



## Makmak

Deleted: It’s been covered


----------



## princesscinderella

Any word on AKL opening?  They are feeding all the animals on the savanna there and it’s a destination in itself to just have a resort only stay there.  I’m surprised that’s not opening sooner.


----------



## gottalovepluto

princesscinderella said:


> Any word on AKL opening?  They are feeding all the animals on the savanna there and it’s a destination in itself to just have a resort only stay there.  I’m surprised that’s not opening sooner.


The small rooms, long walks to rooms and being out in the middle of nowhere have, for all practical purposes, landed it in this awkward moderate+/deluxe- category that Disney struggles to fill even during plentiful times. I expect it to be amongst the last to open.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

zumfelde said:


> Why would Disney want to sell annual passes while the parks have limited capacity. I hope they don't start selling them until the parks can operate at regular capacity.


I said, “and increase capacity”. I agree that they won’t start selling them again until they do


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Seeing reports of Pop Century having 90 minute waits for the pool this week too on FB.


----------



## karen4546

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seeing reports of Pop Century having 90 minute waits for the pool this week too on FB.


This is ridiculous.  Why in the world would they max out a resort and have pool limits?  What will happen next-having a time limit at the pool or having to make a reservation for pool time?

I have never visited PoP but I have seen pics and isn't the pool area relatively large?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

karen4546 said:


> This is ridiculous.  Why in the world would they max out a resort and have pool limits?  What will happen next-having a time limit at the pool or having to make a reservation for pool time?
> 
> I have never visited PoP but I have seen pics and isn't the pool area relatively large?


I agree.  I hope that guests currently there are providing feedback about how ridiculous this is.


----------



## BGinCali

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seeing reports of Pop Century having 90 minute waits for the pool this week too on FB.



I don’t have FB account so am unable to see all the comments on the posts...thanks for relaying the highlights (lowlights ) here.  I have a May CSR trip planned and this pool situation has me quite concerned.


----------



## Eric Smith

karen4546 said:


> This is ridiculous.  Why in the world would they max out a resort and have pool limits?  What will happen next-having a time limit at the pool or having to make a reservation for pool time?
> 
> I have never visited PoP but I have seen pics and isn't the pool area relatively large?


They have limits to how many people can get in the pool is that they need to implement distancing due to COVID.  They don't want to pack people in to the pool deck since it is an area where masks aren't required.


----------



## CouponGirl

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seeing reports of Pop Century having 90 minute waits for the pool this week too on FB.


I’m curious... is this for all three pools or just the main pool? I wonder if people are checking out the other pools if there is a wait for one of them.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

BGinCali said:


> I don’t have FB account so am unable to see all the comments on the posts...thanks for relaying the highlights (lowlights ) here.  I have a May CSR trip planned and this pool situation has me quite concerned.



Our trip (staying at Pop) was originally planned for 4th of July week... all these reports this week made made me chicken out and yesterday I changed my dates so we come the week before. If this is what holiday times look like right now then no thank you.  I hope they either increase capacity at the pools or limit the amount of people staying in one hotel...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

CouponGirl said:


> I’m curious... is this for all three pools or just the main pool? I wonder if people are checking out the other pools if there is a wait for one of them.



The FB post said all the pools had a wait but the longest was for the main one.


----------



## AvidDisReader

Sarahslay said:


> Yeah, I think so, although it’s spotty enforcement at best. At MK they didn’t care at all, but I saw at least some enforcement at Epcot and HS (I didn’t wait in any lines at AK due to good timing and luck so I didn’t have a chance to see any enforcement). There were a lot of large family groups though, tons of 10+ people, so enforcement needs to happen.


Could this be in anticipation of the CDC annoucing spacing of 3 ft (and not 6 ft)?  If/when this happens, the next step would be for Disney to annouce increase from 35% of capacity to 45%.  If people feel crowded now, this will really make them uncomfortable.


----------



## Yooperroo

Someone also reported they had to wait to get into Stormalong Bay. Could you imagine paying over $500 a night at a Deluxe resort specifically because of the themed pools they have, and then being told you couldn't use them when you wanted? I'd be making phone calls as soon as I get home. I totally understand there's a pandemic and there are guidelines that need to be followed, but Disney is doing NOTHING to prep people for this. You go to the website and you know you need to make reservations and you know there's a chance your park might be full and you know there's a chance you won't be able to hop to the park you want. But there's nothing warning people that they might not be able to get into their pool when they want.


----------



## Eric Smith

Yooperroo said:


> Someone also reported they had to wait to get into Stormalong Bay. Could you imagine paying over $500 a night at a Deluxe resort specifically because of the themed pools they have, and then being told you couldn't use them when you wanted? I'd be making phone calls as soon as I get home. I totally understand there's a pandemic and there are guidelines that need to be followed, but Disney is doing NOTHING to prep people for this. You go to the website and you know you need to make reservations and you know there's a chance your park might be full and you know there's a chance you won't be able to hop to the park you want. But there's nothing warning people that they might not be able to get into their pool when they want.


I don't think it's that big of a leap from having a COVID warning on just about every page on the website and the fact that you may not be able to get in to the pool exactly when you want.


----------



## CarlyMur09

Yooperroo said:


> Someone also reported they had to wait to get into Stormalong Bay. Could you imagine paying over $500 a night at a Deluxe resort specifically because of the themed pools they have, and then being told you couldn't use them when you wanted? I'd be making phone calls as soon as I get home. I totally understand there's a pandemic and there are guidelines that need to be followed, but Disney is doing NOTHING to prep people for this. You go to the website and you know you need to make reservations and you know there's a chance your park might be full and you know there's a chance you won't be able to hop to the park you want. But there's nothing warning people that they might not be able to get into their pool when they want.


We've stayed there before COVID and we did have to wait to get into Stormalong Bay, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## SarahC97

Yeah, this whole pool thing is giving me pause, too. We've been back during holidays where the crowds were large at the parks, but I think I'd flip if there was a wait to use the quiet pool at my resort, which is what sounds like is happening. Is everyone down at Disney right now or what? Because this seems crazy.


----------



## Farro

Yooperroo said:


> Someone also reported they had to wait to get into Stormalong Bay. Could you imagine paying over $500 a night at a Deluxe resort specifically because of the themed pools they have, and then being told you couldn't use them when you wanted? I'd be making phone calls as soon as I get home. I totally understand there's a pandemic and there are guidelines that need to be followed, but Disney is doing NOTHING to prep people for this. You go to the website and you know you need to make reservations and you know there's a chance your park might be full and you know there's a chance you won't be able to hop to the park you want. But there's nothing warning people that they might not be able to get into their pool when they want.



We've been talking from the beginning of all of this that there would be limits to people at the pools. It's just happening now because it's finally becoming more crowded. 

Everything at Disney has capacity limits, why wouldn't one assume the pool would too? I mean, you have to wait in line at times just to enter the Mexico Pavilion.

I think it will be better by summer.


----------



## Princess Merida

I don't think people expected stormalong bay to be at capacity with the hotel side of Beach Club closed.  Hopefully they aren't at capacity long.  This does not look good for our August BCV stay.  Hotel side will be open then.  Hopefully the distancing is gone and capacity is back to normal.


----------



## samsonjs

BGinCali said:


> I don’t have FB account so am unable to see all the comments on the posts...thanks for relaying the highlights (lowlights ) here.  I have a May CSR trip planned and this pool situation has me quite concerned.



from what I’m seeing, CSR has had 2-3 hour waits this weekend. Hopefully they do something about it because IMO that should not be happening. But people on Fb groups disagree and say “just don’t go. It’s a pandemic. What do you expect Disney to do?” Umm they should not be booking a hotel this full if they can’t keep the pools open.


----------



## Farro

samsonjs said:


> from what I’m seeing, CSR has had 2-3 hour waits this weekend. Hopefully they do something about it because IMO that should not be happening. But people on Fb groups disagree and say “just don’t go. It’s a pandemic. What do you expect Disney to do?” Umm they should not be booking a hotel this full if they can’t keep the pools open.



If they only allowed the amount of people in the hotel that could be socially distanced in the pool area, the hotels would never open! 

They can't do anything until the 6 foot socially distance rule is eased. It stinks, but that's it. 

They can open more resorts, but it's not going to happen this week.


----------



## samsonjs

Farro said:


> If they only allowed the amount of people in the hotel that could be socially distanced in the pool area, the hotels would never open!
> 
> They can't do anything until the 6 foot socially distance rule is eased. It stinks, but that's it.
> 
> They can open more resorts, but it's not going to happen this week.


Pools should not have 2-3 hour waits! That’s absolutely terrible.  And if people aren’t following Disney forums they would never know. People plan for and know about meal waits and ride waits. Disney has to figure something out. Especially when you have people planning resort only stays, what else would they do? Disney expects them to just sit in their room for $300-500 a night? CSR is booking vacationers that want a pool, they aren’t conference goers like before.


----------



## Farro

samsonjs said:


> Pools should not have 2-3 hour waits! That’s absolutely terrible.  And if people aren’t following Disney forums they would never know. People plan for and know about meal waits and ride waits. Disney has to figure something out. Especially when you have people planning resort only stays, what else would they do? Disney expects them to just sit in their room for $300-500 a night? CSR is booking vacationers that want a pool, they aren’t conference goers like before.



I don't know what to tell you. There is literally nothing they can do right now while guidelines are still in place - at least to fix this week.


----------



## Funfire240

The way I look at it is that right now anywhere I travel there is a chance of being blocked out due to restrictions. Unfortunately it's just the way things are and if anyone goes to WDW expecting it to be different there then it's on them.  We went in November and I knew things wouldn't be normal.  Does it stink waiting for a pool? Sure - but it's a chance you are taking traveling during these times.


----------



## Eric Smith

SarahC97 said:


> Yeah, this whole pool thing is giving me pause, too. We've been back during holidays where the crowds were large at the parks, but I think I'd flip if there was a wait to use the quiet pool at my resort, which is what sounds like is happening. Is everyone down at Disney right now or what? Because this seems crazy.


The parks are full and the resorts are probably at the highest occupancy since the reopening.  It's spring break and some people are more comfortable with traveling now than they were in the fall.


----------



## Eric Smith

samsonjs said:


> Pools should not have 2-3 hour waits! That’s absolutely terrible.  And if people aren’t following Disney forums they would never know. People plan for and know about meal waits and ride waits. Disney has to figure something out. Especially when you have people planning resort only stays, what else would they do? Disney expects them to just sit in their room for $300-500 a night? CSR is booking vacationers that want a pool, they aren’t conference goers like before.


What do you expect Disney to do?  They obviously can't build new pools all of the sudden.  They're not going to cut down on distancing because there would be pictures and videos on all major news outlets showing how reckless Disney is being by crowding unmasked people in and around pools.


----------



## SarahC97

Eric Smith said:


> The parks are full and the resorts are probably at the highest occupancy since the reopening.  It's spring break and some people are more comfortable with traveling now than they were in the fall.


I wonder if this is what can be expected from holidays at resorts going forward while physical distancing is in place and capacity is limited?


----------



## samsonjs

Eric Smith said:


> What do you expect Disney to do?  They obviously can't build new pools all of the sudden.  They're not going to cut down on distancing because there would be pictures and videos on all major news outlets showing how reckless Disney is being by crowding unmasked people in and around pools.


Yes I obviously expect them to build a pool overnight. I’m honestly surprised so many people are Ok with hours long pool waits, that’s all.


----------



## Farro

samsonjs said:


> Yes I obviously expect them to build a pool overnight. I’m honestly surprised so many people are Ok with hours long pool waits, that’s all.



I don't think anyone likes it! But just saying, it is what it is. What's the point of calling and yelling at Disney about it?


----------



## samsonjs

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone likes it! But just saying, it is what it is. What's the point of calling and yelling at Disney about it?



Well I’m not calling. Usually I’m very Disney apologetic but this is a line too far for me.


----------



## Farro

samsonjs said:


> Well I’m not calling. Usually I’m very Disney apologetic but this is a line too far for me.



I'm not apologizing for them either. I think six feet apart outside is overkill at this point and CDC very well may change to 3 feet. But Disney follows CDC so kind of up to them.

Now if CDC changes guidance to 3ft and Disney still chooses to follow 6 feet, then I will start to be annoyed at Disney!


----------



## Eric Smith

samsonjs said:


> Yes I obviously expect them to build a pool overnight. I’m honestly surprised so many people are Ok with hours long pool waits, that’s all.


There's a difference between being ok with it and accepting that it's a result of COVID restrictions.  There's not much that can be done here aside from ticketing pool access.  I don't think that would be too popular.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Farro said:


> I don't know what to tell you. There is literally nothing they can do right now while guidelines are still in place - at least to fix this week.





Eric Smith said:


> There's a difference between being ok with it and accepting that it's a result of COVID restrictions.  There's not much that can be done here aside from ticketing pool access.  I don't think that would be too popular.



Maybe nothing can be done directly in the pool areas, but certainly they could do some things to alleviate crowds.  For starters they could open more up at the resorts to pull people out of the pools...arcades, resort activities, dining locations, etc.


----------



## samsonjs

My other question would be how many people are staying at resorts without going to the parks or doing minimal park days? Is it an unexpectedly high number? That could be causing the pool to be more popular with longer periods of time spent at the pool.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

samsonjs said:


> My other question would be how many people are staying at resorts without going to the parks or doing minimal park days? Is it an unexpectedly high number? That could be causing the pool to be more popular with longer periods of time spent at the pool.



Probably because the weather is becoming more reliably hot now, plus the spring break crowd in general escaping winter climates dying to swim.

ETA: even when the weather is cooler, the spring break crowd swims. The pools are always super active during spring break season.


----------



## zacharyleo34

Here's the thing y'all, Disney's precaution (imho) is because they cannot afford the parks to close due to some massive outbreak at one of the resorts/parks. They are currently pushing their self imposed boundaries where they can, and are slowly creeping to 100%. Like everyone/everything else we are playing catchup with COVID (vaccines/etc.), and a miscalculation/misstep could be absolutely disastrous for them. I would rather what we have now than them being closed.

EDIT: However I think they really do need to do a better job to temper expectations for those going to the parks/resorts, yeah its a pandemic... but I feel like without watching vloggers/my girlfriend being super on top of getting info from this board someone wouldn't know. Just call it what it is and let people know!


----------



## hertamaniac

samsonjs said:


> And if people aren’t following Disney forums they would never know. People plan for and know about meal waits and ride waits.



That is a valid point. I could see guests mapping out their days/evenings with the understanding the pool(s) are available to everyone at anytime. But, a capacity limit does make sense IF it is communicated/conveyed to the guests PRIOR to arrival (perhaps a simple e-mail?).


----------



## MickeyWaffles

CarlyMur09 said:


> We've stayed there before COVID and we did have to wait to get into Stormalong Bay, so it's not unheard of.



Haha, I was going to say it’s clear many people here haven’t stayed at Yacht/Beach during a hot Easter Week or 4th of July week before. We have had to wait to get in to SAB midday on 2 different trips in the “Before Times.”


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Maybe nothing can be done directly in the pool areas, but certainly they could do some things to alleviate crowds.  For starters they could open more up at the resorts to pull people out of the pools...arcades, resort activities, dining locations, etc.


There is a schedule for opening more resorts.  I don't think arcades or resort activities are going to pull people away who want to go to the pool in March.  Dining is also limited due to COVID.


----------



## HokieRaven5

hertamaniac said:


> That is a valid point. I could see guests mapping out their days/evenings with the understanding the pool(s) are available to everyone at anytime. But, a capacity limit does make sense IF it is communicated/conveyed to the guests PRIOR to arrival (perhaps a simple e-mail?).



*Disney Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go*

*Pools*


Feature pools may operate with reduced hours; leisure pools are open 24 hours a day
Pools are operating with reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing
Select poolside activities may be available at select Resort hotels

Not sure if they are emailing it out but this is listed through their website.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> There is a schedule for opening more resorts.  I don't think arcades or resort activities are going to pull people away who want to go to the pool in March.  Dining is also limited due to COVID.


Of course it would.  If my kids can't get into the pool, they would be happy to go to the arcade or do another activity.  But they aren't going to be happy just waiting in an hour line to get into the pool with nothing else to do.


----------



## Funfire240

Anywhere I go, especially now, I will research and look into capacities.  I understand not everyone thinks to do that but then that's on them, not on the destination. If I'm paying this much for a vacation, I want to know what it's like and how things are being handled right now (although I did this even before COVID hit to be aware) and if I don't feel it's worth it then we will just wait until it is. We are in a time (at least the State I live in - Ohio) where everything has capacity limits.  I couldn't even go into Great Clips when I took my 10 year old for a hair cut. So of course when I travel during this time, I plan on looking at everything to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

HokieRaven5 said:


> *Disney Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go*
> 
> *Pools*
> 
> 
> Feature pools may operate with reduced hours; leisure pools are open 24 hours a day
> Pools are operating with reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing
> Select poolside activities may be available at select Resort hotels
> 
> Not sure if they are emailing it out but this is listed through their website.



Yeah, it’s not a secret that everything there is running at limited capacity. They’ve covered their bases here.

I understand the frustration from people who are on their trips, but reduced pool capacity should be expected - Disney isn’t hiding the fact that capacity of things is limited right now due to covid. They’re not over promising and under delivering. It’s all out there.

I do not want to see Disney packing the pool deck to the gills right now, especially since it’s a mask free area. I don’t really know what people want them to do. Reserve a time window in advance? Do people really want that? Weather is unpredictable, etc.


----------



## Sarahslay

AvidDisReader said:


> Could this be in anticipation of the CDC annoucing spacing of 3 ft (and not 6 ft)?  If/when this happens, the next step would be for Disney to annouce increase from 35% of capacity to 45%.  If people feel crowded now, this will really make them uncomfortable.


I've been 5 times since reopening, and I can honestly say the crowds are only really a thing because of those long lines stretching throughout the park. In areas without this it feels pretty well wide open, but in areas with any social distancing markers it starts to feel cramped. I honestly haven't heard anything about an announcement of 3 ft., but by the way people stand in line they're pretty much already doing that. I still don't see capacity going up more until other things change, I don't think the spacing has anything to do with capacity.


----------



## hertamaniac

HokieRaven5 said:


> *Disney Resort Hotels: Know Before You Go*
> 
> *Pools*
> 
> 
> Feature pools may operate with reduced hours; leisure pools are open 24 hours a day
> Pools are operating with reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing
> Select poolside activities may be available at select Resort hotels
> 
> Not sure if they are emailing it out but this is listed through their website.



The word "may" is ambiguous by design.  I would have added an additional bullet while using their "may" disclaimer:

Due to a possibility of a capacity limit being reached, guests may encounter a delay in being allowed into the pool(s) at our resorts.


----------



## Sarahslay

MickeyWaffles said:


> Haha, I was going to say it’s clear many people here haven’t stayed at Yacht/Beach during a hot Easter Week or 4th of July week before. We have had to wait to get in to SAB midday on 2 different trips in the “Before Times.”


Seriously, it's a pool that people are willing to pay a premium for. This weekend it was pretty full, but the quiet pools weren't, so if I was dead set on swimming I'd just go to one of the many quiet pools on property. Thankful I'm not much of a pool person.


----------



## HokieRaven5

MickeyWaffles said:


> Yeah, it’s not a secret that everything there is running at limited capacity. They’ve covered their bases here.
> 
> I understand the frustration from people who are on their trips, but reduced pool capacity should be expected - Disney isn’t hiding the fact that capacity of things is limited right now due to covid. They’re not over promising and under delivering. It’s all out there.
> 
> I do not want to see Disney packing the pool deck to the gills right now, especially since it’s a mask free area. I don’t really know what people want them to do. Reserve a time window in advance? Do people really want that? Weather is unpredictable, etc.



Yeah I think that was what the Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort was doing at the start of all of this with the sign ups and all for a 2-3 hour window to be at the pool with cleaning to follow. I think that has since changed.

The big thing that will help change how this is currently will be the CDC changing their guidance to 3 feet or Disney deciding to forgo following CDC guidance. The latter isn't happening with how Disney has operated so far. 

Now more than ever it's important to figure out every detail of what is/isn't current operations at wherever you are going on a vacation. If you don't prioritize the time to find that information out that's on you as a traveler.


----------



## HokieRaven5

hertamaniac said:


> The word "may" is ambiguous by design.  I would have added an additional bullet while using their "may" disclaimer:
> 
> Due to a possibility of a capacity limit being reached, guests may encounter a delay in being allowed into the pool(s) at our resorts.



That "may" is only for hours of operation though. 

They are saying that pools are operating at a reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing which implies that there is a capacity limit.


----------



## hertamaniac

HokieRaven5 said:


> That "may" is only for hours of operation though.
> 
> They are saying that pools are operating at a reduced capacity to allow for physical distancing which implies that there is a capacity limit.



It doesn't imply a capacity limit, it downright states it.


----------



## Heather07438

Do you need to wait on a physical line or do they give you a return time if the pool is at capacity? 

frustrating but can it be planned around?  Say you wanted to leave a park midday and go swimming, so you check in at the pool and go have lunch in the meantime. Is that possible?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> They have limits to how many people can get in the pool is that they need to implement distancing due to COVID.  They don't want to pack people in to the pool deck since it is an area where masks aren't required.


Obviously, but then don’t be greedy and oversell the resorts that should also have limited capacity if dining/pools cannot account for the amount of guests.


----------



## J-Dog

hereforthechurros said:


> Obviously, but then don’t be greedy and oversell the resorts that should also have limited capacity if dining/pools cannot account for the amount of guests.


Yes, I agree. I'm usually a TWDC apologizer, but it seems to be getting a little worrisome that they seem to care less and less about the guest experience - and when people ask why things are so bad, the excuse is always "Oh, sorry, Covid made us do it".


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think it's that big of a leap from having a COVID warning on just about every page on the website and the fact that you may not be able to get in to the pool exactly when you want.


Considering pool capacity is just now becoming a problem post-COVID, yes it is a leap to just assume maybe you can’t even use your resort amenities. Reminder Disney is still charging normal rack rates for resorts, they have exact numbers of guests, they know their capacity numbers and they can manage their resources accordingly. They’re choosing to book full resorts without full resort amenities available.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> Obviously, but then don’t be greedy and oversell the resorts that should also have limited capacity if dining/pools cannot account for the amount of guests.



They would not be able to operate the hotel if they only sold rooms to the number of people who fit in the pool area at a given time. Many people who stay at the resorts don’t even go to the pool.

The resorts aren’t even open to full capacity. Beach Club isn’t open, just villas and Yacht Club and SAB is still hitting capacity. They have a whole resort side closed!


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Thanks to everyone who has been posting in this thread. I had been telling myself that I wouldn’t go until masks were lifted, but was starting to consider it for later this spring. After seeing all these posts about long wait times for quick service meals, to get into shops, and just to get into pools, I think I’ll be waiting until restrictions are lifted. It’s Disney’s right to do whatever they want with restrictions, but I truly wonder how many people who go are surprised by these considering not everyone reads Disney message boards. Here’s to hoping October will be a social distancing and mask free anniversary. If not, I don’t know when I’ll be back. One thing I do know is that it’s Disney property so I’m not going to show up and not follow the rules. I’ll follow them or stay home. Keep posting everyone! I’ll be keeping an eye out for when things start to change.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> They would not be able to operate the hotel if they only sold rooms to the number of people who fit in the pool area at a a given time. Many people who stay at the resorts don’t even go to the pool.
> 
> The resorts aren’t even open to full capacity. Beach Club isn’t open, just villas and Yacht Club and SAB is still hitting capacity. They have a whole resort side closed!


No doubt they’re trying to recoup costs as much as possible right now. But people are also allowed to voice their concern as consumers.  These are just a handful of guests at one resort who cannot access a pool, hours long waits are being reported at multiple resorts.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Heather07438 said:


> Do you need to wait on a physical line or do they give you a return time if the pool is at capacity?
> 
> frustrating but can it be planned around?  Say you wanted to leave a park midday and go swimming, so you check in at the pool and go have lunch in the meantime. Is that possible?



Based on what I saw from the posts on the FB groups they were taking down peoples numbers and calling them while others reported standing in a line. Posters said the CMs at Coronado were really overwhelmed by the whole process so I expect (I would hope anyways...) Disney gets something worked out that's more efficient... Feel bad for the CMs, folks said they were taking a lot of abuse for all this. Another post said that 8PM they seemed to just say 'the heck with it' and let everyone come in and pack the pool. But I don't imagine that's a typical occurrence?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> They would not be able to operate the hotel if they only sold rooms to the number of people who fit in the pool area at a given time. Many people who stay at the resorts don’t even go to the pool.


As I said earlier, one easy solution would be to open more things at the resorts to spread crowds out.  If your pools are at capacity, you should have other options available for your guests.


----------



## SarahC97

TikiTikiFan said:


> Based on what I saw from the posts on the FB groups they were taking down peoples numbers and calling them while others reported standing in a line. Posters said the CMs at Coronado were really overwhelmed by the whole process so I expect (I would hope anyways...) Disney gets something worked out that's more efficient... *Feel bad for the CMs, folks said they were taking a lot of abuse for all this*.


I can't even imagine. I do feel really bad for the CMs.


----------



## J-Dog

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been posting in this thread. I had been telling myself that I wouldn’t go until masks were lifted, but was starting to consider it for later this spring. After seeing all these posts about long wait times for quick service meals, to get into shops, and just to get into pools, I think I’ll be waiting until restrictions are lifted. It’s Disney’s right to do whatever they want with restrictions, but I truly wonder how many people who go are surprised by these considering not everyone reads Disney message boards. Here’s to hoping October will be a social distancing and mask free anniversary. If not, I don’t know when I’ll be back. One thing I do know is that it’s Disney property so I’m not going to show up and not follow the rules. I’ll follow them or stay home. Keep posting everyone! I’ll be keeping an eye out for when things start to change.


I totally agree. We are in the exact same boat.  I'm so hoping for a mask-free October too. Otherwise, we will go elsewhere.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

ENJDisneyFan said:


> As I said earlier, one easy solution would be to open more things at the resorts to spread crowds out.  If your pools are at capacity, you should have other options available for your guests.



That would be one thing that would satisfy my kid 'Okay, the pool is full... why don't we go do the arcade?' A few of our kids fun centers (or whatever you call them) in our town have had their arcades open, they just make you use sanitizer before you enter and touch all the machines. It can be done. 

This is the same logic with the parks too... open the rest of the restaurants, shops, etc. and this eats up crowds of people. At this point, I don't see a reason not to. You'd think they'd want to spread people out a bit more anyways? Extend the operating hours to pre-covid days so people can have more leisurely breaks and go back to the park. I'm sure that stresses folks out- if you want to go back to your hotel to take a swim break, you need to make sure you do it quickly if the parks close at 7 or 8. I found ourselves not even taking breaks in November (which was a mistake, my legs hurt for weeks lol!) because I was so bummed about the limited hours. Whole thing is frustrating, IMO. 

At the very least, I'd be avoiding any next round of spring/summer holiday weekends. Hopefully this is just a case of spring break madness and the crowds will be able to spread a bit more efficiently throughout the summer...


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> No doubt they’re trying to recoup costs as much as possible right now. But people are also allowed to voice their concern as consumers.  These are just a handful of guests at one resort who cannot access a pool, hours long waits are being reported at multiple resorts.



Yes, everyone is welcome to voice their concerns. I hope everyone who complains does so in a respectful way, as Disney has shared that the pools have limited capacity due to physical distancing.

None of the options to solve this are good. They could require guests to book a pool time window, which is not without issues. People will still get shut out and not be able to book, weather will disrupt people’s reservations, etc. At least this way, everyone has a chance and it’s a level playing field.

The only other way would be to remove the capacity limit which would be terribly irresponsible/unsafe right now.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> Considering pool capacity is just now becoming a problem post-COVID, yes it is a leap to just assume maybe you can’t even use your resort amenities. Reminder Disney is still charging normal rack rates for resorts, they have exact numbers of guests, they know their capacity numbers and they can manage their resources accordingly. They’re choosing to book full resorts without full resort amenities available.


They’re not hiding the fact that the pools are at limited capacity.  It’s been talked about since the reopening.   This isn’t new.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not hiding the fact that the pools are at limited capacity.  It’s been talked about since the reopening.   This isn’t new.


The 'new' part is that the pools are only recently hitting capacity.  That's why it's being talked about now.



MickeyWaffles said:


> None of the options to solve this are good.


Well, none that won't cost them money I suppose.  They could certainly open more things at the resorts, but then they would have to pay more CMs.


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not hiding the fact that the pools are at limited capacity.  It’s been talked about since the reopening.   This isn’t new.


Yes, but as TikiTkiFan just said, it's getting to the point that Disney needs to be doing something about it. If things keep going as they are going, the "Covid" excuse isn't going to work for much longer.


----------



## J-Dog

ENJDisneyFan said:


> The 'new' part is that the pools are only recently hitting capacity.  That's why it's being talked about now.
> 
> 
> Well, none that won't cost them money I suppose.  They could certainly open more things at the resorts, but then they would have to pay more CMs.


Yes, I agree that there's plenty of things that can be done about it. Its just a matter of whether Disney wants to do something to improve guest satisfaction, or just keep blaming "Covid" for their cost-cutting.


----------



## closetmickey

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone likes it! But just saying, it is what it is. What's the point of calling and yelling at Disney about it?


I don’t know. Maybe offer a free day pass to BB?? I was just there last month and if I couldn’t get into the pool at my deluxe resort (where I am paying DELUXE rates), I would have been livid. Especially when you consider a break in your park day may only be 2 to 3 hours long. Add to that limited park hours and you really don’t have all that time just to wait to get into the pool area. It’s ridiculous. I understand they can’t build pools overnight but they grossly underestimated this impact and should have either limited hotel bookings or had more resorts open. And now they should be finding a way to compensate their guests. I get so tired of listening to all the frequent guests imply that visitors should just roll with it – not everyone has the luxury of visiting WDW often.


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> The 'new' part is that the pools are only recently hitting capacity.  That's why it's being talked about now.
> 
> 
> Well, none that won't cost them money I suppose.  They could certainly open more things at the resorts, but then they would have to pay more CMs.


What are they able to open?  An arcade can maybe hold 10 people at one time right now.


----------



## Farro

closetmickey said:


> I don’t know. Maybe offer a free day pass to BB?? I was just there last month and if I couldn’t get into the pool at my deluxe resort (where I am paying DELUXE rates), I would have been livid. Especially when you consider a break in your park day may only be 2 to 3 hours long. Add to that limited park hours and you really don’t have all that time just to wait to get into the pool area. It’s ridiculous. I understand they can’t build pools overnight but they grossly underestimated this impact and should have either limited hotel bookings or had more resorts open. And now they should be finding a way to compensate their guests.* I get so tired of listening to all the frequent guests imply that visitors should just roll with it – not everyone has the luxury of visiting WDW often.*



I only go every 4 years. 

Maybe they will make it better for summer. Maybe they should put limits on how long guests can stay in the pool area so other guests can use it?

I think it's crazy that I have to wait in line to enter a store in a park or a pavilion at Epcot. But that's what I have to do if I choose to go right now.


----------



## closetmickey

Eric Smith said:


> They’re not hiding the fact that the pools are at limited capacity.  It’s been talked about since the reopening.   This isn’t new.


I never expected our pool to be closed - we were just there a couple weeks ago - and with all the planning we do around here, if I didn’t expect it, I can imagine that lots of others didn’t as well.


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> I don't think anyone likes it! But just saying, it is what it is. *What's the point of calling and yelling at Disney about it?*


The point of calling and yelling at Disney is so that they know that multiple hour waits are not acceptable - the reason doesn't matter considering the price we pay. Maybe if enough people call and yell at them, then they will start opening more things that should be open right now.


----------



## Farro

Hey man, you guys can call until your heart's content! Doesn't bother me.

No one here is going to say anything to satisfy anyone, so let's be done!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> What are they able to open?  An arcade can maybe hold 10 people at one time right now.


Ummm all the resort amenities that are still closed.  Arcades, marinas, fishing, boat rentals, bike rentals, restaurants, spas, etc etc etc


----------



## TikiTikiFan

closetmickey said:


> I never expected our pool to be closed - we were just there a couple weeks ago - and with all the planning we do around here, if I didn’t expect it, I can imagine that lots of others didn’t as well.



I would have never expected it either, I was so surprised to see these reports. But I suppose, it's not too surprising when you think about it logically. If anything, it's just more reason for folks to book off-site if they want to since the cost might not be worth it for many folks at this point.

I paid the extra for the preferred pool view room at Pop with the logic we were going to swim everyday so it'd be worth it to be extra close..  hopefully we can when we go....


----------



## J-Dog

Farro said:


> Hey man, you guys can call until your heart's content! Doesn't bother me.
> 
> No one here is going to say anything to satisfy anyone, so let's be done!


But why do we have to "be done"? This topic is directly about Disney's Covid response, so it's on-topic to this thread, and no one that I noticed has made any bigoted comments or personal insults, so what's wrong giving opinions?


----------



## Eric Smith

closetmickey said:


> I never expected our pool to be closed - we were just there a couple weeks ago - and with all the planning we do around here, if I didn’t expect it, I can imagine that lots of others didn’t as well.


You didn't know that pool capacity was limited before you went?


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Ummm all the resort amenities that are still closed.  Arcades, marinas, fishing, boat rentals, bike rentals, restaurants, spas, etc etc etc


None of those are going to eat up the amount of people that want to go to the pool.  Also, most of those are extra cost.


----------



## Farro

J-Dog said:


> But why do we have to "be done"? This topic is directly about Disney's Covid response, so it's on-topic to this thread, and no one that I noticed has made any bigoted comments or personal insults, so what's wrong giving opinions?



Be done with me. I'm done. Continue talking amongst yourselves, I'll disengage.


----------



## J-Dog

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Ummm all the resort amenities that are still closed.  Arcades, marinas, fishing, boat rentals, bike rentals, restaurants, spas, etc etc etc


Yes! Not to mention the other restaurants and resorts that aren't open. The is nothing in any CDC guidelines that say that some restaurants can open and some can't - that's purely Disney's decision and has nothing to do with Covid.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Eric Smith said:


> You didn't know that pool capacity was limited before you went?



I think everyone knows that but since we haven't seen any of the pools hit that capacity until now it's catching people by surprise that's all. And just gauging the reactions on the DIS FB group (each pool post has like hundreds of comments and growing with people considering canceling their trips because of it) a lot of folks are caught off guard. Everyone's entitled to their own feelings on the matter... especially when choosing to spend thousands of dollars to stay on-site.


----------



## Beachmom0317

Hi everyone thank you for the reports. Any idea when the pool waits are occurring? Mid-day? Morning? We’re doing a resort only stay Mother’s Day weekend and will be at wilderness lodge (copper creek) Saturday and Sunday for pool days so I’m wondering if we’ll have to go early as there’s only one feature pool. My kids love slides


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> You didn't know that pool capacity was limited before you went?


If I wasn't on these boards, then I would have had absolutely no idea. Except for this thread, I wouldn't even know where to look to find any pre-trip information about resort pools having 3-hour wait times. Is something like that posted on MDE?

And obviously there are lots of other parkgoers that never look at the Dis, who would have no clue about this...


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> None of those are going to eat up the amount of people that want to go to the pool.  Also, most of those are extra cost.


And?  Your statement makes zero sense to me.  The more activities they have available, the more places there are for people to go.  It will absolutely help the pool situation.  I’m not sure why you would be against opening more things up?


----------



## HokieRaven5

J-Dog said:


> Yes, but as TikiTkiFan just said, it's getting to the point that Disney needs to be doing something about it. If things keep going as they are going, the "Covid" excuse isn't going to work for much longer.



Would $798M in losses over the last earning period be a better excuse for not increasing operating/cleaning costs at the current moment as a company? (that's just the domestic parks operations)


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Here's hoping this is just a spring break fluke and won't be a daily occurrence this summer! Spring break usually happens within a few week timeframe for many folks- summer at least is spread over a few months. And more resorts are opening soon which can only help.


----------



## J-Dog

HokieRaven5 said:


> Would $798M in losses over the last earning period be a better excuse for not increasing operating/cleaning costs at the current moment as a company? (that's just the domestic parks operations)


So, in your opinion, Disney's bottom line trumps the satisfaction of the people who provide the money for that bottom line. Isn't that the very definition of corporate greed?

My company lost a bunch of money too from the lockdowns, but one of our top goals in returning to "normal" was to make sure the clients don't receive worse customer service. Can Disney say that?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Beachmom0317 said:


> Hi everyone thank you for the reports. Any idea when the pool waits are occurring? Mid-day? Morning? We’re doing a resort only stay Mother’s Day weekend and will be at wilderness lodge (copper creek) Saturday and Sunday for pool days so I’m wondering if we’ll have to go early as there’s only one feature pool. My kids love slides



I'm guessing midday so arriving right when the pool opens might be a safe bet? 

I did see someone report that when they arrived for check in around 2PM the pools at Pop were at capacity and their room wasn't ready until 7PM so they were pretty upset they couldn't at least swim at the pool until their room was ready (yikes....) so that gives you an idea of time. Saw another report that said at 8PM they just let everyone in which indicated to me it was at capacity most of the day. 

So if I were you, I'd just get there right when the pool opens and settle in.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Ummm all the resort amenities that are still closed.  Arcades, marinas, fishing, boat rentals, bike rentals, restaurants, spas, etc etc etc



Eh, I really don’t think those would make a hugely significant impact on the number of people who want to be at the pool during spring break on an 88 degree day. The pools are always jammed during spring break even when all that stuff is running at full capacity.


----------



## tink2424

MickeyWaffles said:


> Eh, I really don’t think those would make a hugely significant impact on the number of people who want to be at the pool during spring break on an 88 degree day. The pools are always jammed during spring break even when all that stuff is running at full capacity.


I see what your saying but you don't know that for sure.  It couldn't hurt for Disney to do something - have CMs organize kids on the lawn somewhere for games or such while waiting or anything else.  Disney was KNOWN for its customer service and your telling me that they couldn't come up with something to keep people safe & provide entertainment?

Disney is just floating by on its reputation and has been for years now.  I think most of us are now finally coming to the conclusion that they don't really care about guests.  They care about money.  The funny thing is that by caring about guests and putting their satisfaction first they will get more money.  But they will drive people away with all this nonsense.  They are doing this to themselves.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Maybe people would feel better if they just closed the pools altogether until they can raise capacity


----------



## RamblingRabbit

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe people would feel better if they just closed the pools altogether until they can raise capacity


Maybe people will complain no matter what and it's just noise


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> What are they able to open?  An arcade can maybe hold 10 people at one time right now.


Maybe someone mentioned earlier and I missed it, but is it just feature pools where people are experiencing wait times? Or are the other pools also affected?
If it's just the feature pools, they could figure out activities and things to draw people to the other pools. (Show a movie(/sing-along) at the pool, music, etc. There are creative people who could figure things out.) Granted, it would involve more CMs and probably other expenditures, so not sure they'd want to do that. But it *could* be done.
My kids also always enjoy the lawn activities at the Poly. Are there places they could hold similar things at the other resorts? (Put down tape to mark distancing, put on some music, have hula hoop competitions etc.)


----------



## J-Dog

RamblingRabbit said:


> Maybe people will complain no matter what and it's just noise


Or, maybe Disney could actually care when people are upset?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Maybe someone mentioned earlier and I missed it, but is it just feature pools where people are experiencing wait times? Or are the other pools also affected?



I think it was quiet pools too but those at least had much less of a wait?


----------



## abs1978

The pool situation is a really bad look.  It looks like Disney was caught by surprise which, how?  They know how many rooms they have booked.

I do agree that with the distancing requirements that getting in everyone is tough.  There has to be a better system than waiting 2 or 3 hours though.  Many resorts have implemented a sign up system and that is probably what Disney needs to do as well.  Disney also needs to communicate this a whole heck of a lot better.

I'm going to keep an eye out on the situation but for my family we are all in agreement that if pool capacity is still an issue come June we are canceling our summer trip.  Pools are that important to us.


----------



## Eric Smith

J-Dog said:


> Yes! Not to mention the other restaurants and resorts that aren't open. The is nothing in any CDC guidelines that say that some restaurants can open and some can't - that's purely Disney's decision and has nothing to do with Covid.


Disney isn't going to open a bunch of resorts so that they can sit less than half full for the one month Spring Break stretch and then go back to 25% or lower after that.  Disney has a few resorts scheduled to reopen, but we won't see it all happen at once.   If the CDC relaxes their guidelines and case numbers drop farther, Disney will open more resorts.


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> And?  Your statement makes zero sense to me.  The more activities they have available, the more places there are for people to go.  It will absolutely help the pool situation.  I’m not sure why you would be against opening more things up?


You said those things would fix the pool capacity issue.  That wouldn't be the case.  For the things that cost extra money, people would just complain about that.


----------



## AvidDisReader

J-Dog said:


> So, in your opinion, Disney's bottom line trumps the satisfaction of the people who provide the money for that bottom line. Isn't that the very definition of corporate greed?
> 
> My company lost a bunch of money too from the lockdowns, but one of our top goals in returning to "normal" was to make sure the clients don't receive worse customer service. Can Disney say that?


This is the classic Catch 22.  People want more opened up because they are paying for first class vacation but not receiving it.  Disney is not opening up more because they are bleeding money and trying to make it to break even.  If we take a step back the truth will be obvious, there is no correct answer to this situation at this time.


----------



## Eric Smith

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> Maybe someone mentioned earlier and I missed it, but is it just feature pools where people are experiencing wait times? Or are the other pools also affected?
> If it's just the feature pools, they could figure out activities and things to draw people to the other pools. (Show a movie(/sing-along) at the pool, music, etc. There are creative people who could figure things out.) Granted, it would involve more CMs and probably other expenditures, so not sure they'd want to do that. But it *could* be done.
> My kids also always enjoy the lawn activities at the Poly. Are there places they could hold similar things at the other resorts? (Put down tape to mark distancing, put on some music, have hula hoop competitions etc.)


I haven't seen a cohesive story about which pools were at capacity and how long they were at capacity.   Most of this seems to be based on posts in Facebook groups.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> You said those things would fix the pool capacity issue.  That wouldn't be the case.  For the things that cost extra money, people would just complain about that.


I didn't say it would fix it, I said it would HELP.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

abs1978 said:


> The pool situation is a really bad look. It looks like Disney was caught by surprise which, how? They know how many rooms they have booked.



And not having rooms ready at check in? That's not a great look either. Sounds like they were probably understaffed too. I'm sure they'll learn and be better prepared in the future.

If anyone wants to read the trip reports for themselves, most are in the DISboards FB group. It's called "DISboards on Facebook"


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> You said those things would fix the pool capacity issue.  That wouldn't be the case.  For the things that cost extra money, people would just complain about that.


But it doesn't have to be binary. Or black-and-white. A sliding scale would still improve things. If they opened that stuff up, and pool waits went from 3 hours to 1 hour, I would bet that there would still be complaints, but at least there would be less complaints.


----------



## Eric Smith

J-Dog said:


> But it doesn't have to be binary. Or black-and-white. A sliding scale would still improve things. If they opened that stuff up, and pool waits went from 3 hours to 1 hour, I would bet that there would still be complaints, but at least there would be less complaints.


They could also put people on a time limit in the pool.  Give people two hours and then have them leave to make room for more.  Part of the problem is probably because people set up for all afternoon which means others can't come in to the pool.


----------



## zacharyleo34

ENJDisneyFan said:


> As I said earlier, one easy solution would be to open more things at the resorts to spread crowds out.  If your pools are at capacity, you should have other options available for your guests.



Like what, if I may ask? So like for example - if Pop's pools areas are at capacity (bad example because honestly I don't know what they offered previously) what ~else~ could they do? This isn't in jest, I'm just curious as to how this would hypothetically work.

Options being like having the pools at closed resorts open? Or options like other COVID safe activities offered?


EDIT: asked and answered, I missed the back and forth!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I haven't seen any trip reports about Blizzard Beach at all which I would hope means it hasn't been too overwhelmed with people during spring break? That's my backup plan for everything this summer- heat, masks in heat, crowds... and now pools at capacity. Run away to the waterpark!


----------



## Lewisc

Eric Smith said:


> What do you expect Disney to do?  They obviously can't build new pools all of the sudden.  They're not going to cut down on distancing because there would be pictures and videos on all major news outlets showing how reckless Disney is being by crowding unmasked people in and around pools.


I'm quoting you but this is intended more as a general post regarding what Disney could, can, do.  People who pay $$$ for a resort stay expect that pools will generally be available.  I can understand the main (feature) pool being at capacity but all the quiet pools as well
Some ideas:

Resort capacity could be limited so common areas such as pools can accommodate guests.
Pools at closed resorts could be opened and used as overflow.
Complimentary admission to water parks
Give affected guests a credit as some kind of compensation.  
Give affected guests a room rate reduction
Simply tell the guests to "pound salt"  Blame Covid.  Tell them they shouldn't have come if they weren't willing to accept the modified experiences.
There are things Disney can do. Disney isn't willing to spend a nickle.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Eric Smith said:


> I haven't seen a cohesive story about which pools were at capacity and how long they were at capacity.   Most of this seems to be based on posts in Facebook groups.



Most of it seems to be centered around Pop Century too. None of the dining options there are closed.

The arcade and bike rentals at Pop are the only standard amenity offered not currently operating.

The other problem is that the Big Blue Pool over at AoA is currently closed for refurbishment until sometime in April 2021. What's to stop people staying at AoA from walking over the bridge to come over to the pools at Pop


----------



## zacharyleo34

Eric Smith said:


> They could also put people on a time limit in the pool.  Give people two hours and then have them leave to make room for more.  Part of the problem is probably because people set up for all afternoon which means others can't come in to the pool.



I'm not sure you can actually enforce this? Without something very specific in place (which even then, I can't really imagine what that would look like) it would be about folks remembering/the honor system.


----------



## samsonjs

zacharyleo34 said:


> I'm not sure you can actually enforce this? Without something very specific in place (which even then, I can't really imagine what that would look like) it would be about folks remembering/the honor system.



my city park did this: sign up for a two hour window, come any time during that window. Kick everyone out when that window is up, and the next group can come in. I think that would be the only option for scheduling time frames.

I really would hate that though. Fingers crossed that it’s a kink that Disney is working to out. It’s not fair to their CMs to have to manage yet another covid restrictions that I guarantee will lead to angry guests if it isn’t just a one time occurrence.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> I haven't seen a cohesive story about which pools were at capacity and how long they were at capacity.   Most of this seems to be based on posts in Facebook groups.


We were at FW over spring break (last week). We don't spend our vacation time at the pool so I can't say for sure, but I never noticed much activity around the pools. Although I also felt like this year was cooler than spring break last year; I don't know many southerners who would've been comfortable at the pool in early morning or evenings. I wonder if it was just a few specific pools (SAB, the one at Coronado,...?)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

tink2424 said:


> I see what your saying but you don't know that for sure.  It couldn't hurt for Disney to do something - have CMs organize kids on the lawn somewhere for games or such while waiting or anything else.  Disney was KNOWN for its customer service and your telling me that they couldn't come up with something to keep people safe & provide entertainment?
> 
> Disney is just floating by on its reputation and has been for years now.  I think most of us are now finally coming to the conclusion that they don't really care about guests.  They care about money.  The funny thing is that by caring about guests and putting their satisfaction first they will get more money.  But they will drive people away with all this nonsense.  They are doing this to themselves.



We should probably just agree to disagree on Disney not caring about the guest experience. I don’t think they’ve only been floating on reputation for “years” - we have had over the top guest service on all of our our 5 trips between 2016 and 2020, and I’ve been going there 35+ years. Still so happy with our decision to purchase DVC a while back.

I think people traveling during a pandemic should be adjusting expectations accordingly. None of what is happening here is a surprise, Disney warns about all of the limited experiences. And it is no doubt a modified experience at the moment.

Our family loves the CM organized lawn games/playtimes too but I just don’t see Disney providing the high touch things like hula hoops, parachutes, balls, etc. That, plus the group games/play can be tricky with kids from all different families not distancing, etc. I don’t really think those things are doable right now.


----------



## Eric Smith

Lewisc said:


> I'm quoting you but this is intended more as a general post regarding what Disney could, can, do.  People who pay $$$ for a resort stay expect that pools will generally be available.  I can understand the main (feature) pool being at capacity but all the quiet pools as well
> Some ideas:
> 
> Resort capacity could be limited so common areas such as pools can accommodate guests.



Disney is already treading water on the parks financially.  They're not going to limit resort capacity because the pools filled up.



> 2. Pools at closed resorts could be opened and used as overflow.



In most situations, this wouldn't work.  Unless it was possible to walk from an open resort to a closed resort, people wouldn't go for this.  I don't think many would want to wait for a bus, jump on a bus, swim and then repeat the process while wet just to go to a pool.



> 3. Complimentary admission to water parks



I don't see this being a realistic option. 



> 4. Give affected guests a credit as some kind of compensation.



How do you know what guests are affected?  Do you give it to every guest at the resort whether they were actually going to go to the pool or not?   Do you prorate it based on how long the pool was actually at capacity?



> 5. Give affected guests a room rate reduction



The information that pool offerings could be reduced is listed on the Disney website.   The website also goes out of its way to tell you that there are COVID restrictions in place.  The pool possibly filling up is a risk that people took whether consciously or unconsciously.



> 6. Simply tell the guests to "pound salt"  Blame Covid.  Tell them they shouldn't have come if they weren't willing to accept the modified experiences.



I don't think Disney is telling anyone to "pound salt", but it's not Disney's responsibility to compensate people for this issue.  The pools are what they are.  SAB filled up in the pre-COVID times.  Disney is a popular destination, there are crowds which may impact your experience.


----------



## Eric Smith

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> We were at FW over spring break (last week). We don't spend our vacation time at the pool so I can't say for sure, but I never noticed much activity around the pools. Although I also felt like this year was cooler than spring break last year; I don't know many southerners who would've been comfortable at the pool in early morning or evenings. I wonder if it was just a few specific pools (SAB, the one at Coronado,...?)


The explanation above about the AoA pool being closed so people may be walking over to POP Century would make sense.  It's also possible that more people are trying to go to the pools because they don't want to pay to go in to the parks.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> We should probably just agree to disagree on Disney not caring about the guest experience. I don’t think they’ve only been floating on reputation for “years” - we have had over the top guest service on all of our our 5 trips between 2016 and 2020, and I’ve been going there 35+ years. Still so happy with our decision to purchase DVC a while back.
> 
> I think people traveling during a pandemic should be adjusting expectations accordingly. None of what is happening here is a surprise, Disney warns about all of the limited experiences. And it is no doubt a modified experience at the moment.
> 
> Our family loves the CM organized lawn games/playtimes too but I just don’t see Disney providing the high touch things like hula hoops, parachutes, balls, etc. That, plus the group games/play can be tricky with kids from all different families not distancing, etc. I don’t really think those things are doable right now.


The CMs during our trip in December were amazing.  We've also had very positive experiences with Disney customer service before that as well.  I don't see a huge issue in that department.  I think due to COVID, there are going to be issues that are going to upset people and that is unavoidable.  Disney has mitigated some like using the park pass system so that people aren't turned away at the gate like they were at Universal over the weekend.


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> The explanation above about the AoA pool being closed so people may be walking over to POP Century would make sense.  It's also possible that more people are trying to go to the pools because they don't want to pay to go in to the parks.



Pop and AOA don't share pools. Someone from AOA's magic band wouldn't get them into one of the pools at Pop.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Moliphino said:


> Pop and AOA don't share pools. Someone from AOA's magic band wouldn't get them into one of the pools at Pop.



There are no longer complimentary magicbands though, and having not been there in a while are they enforcing that at Pop during the Covid operation?


----------



## Eric Smith

Moliphino said:


> Pop and AOA don't share pools. Someone from AOA's magic band wouldn't get them into one of the pools at Pop.


Ah, didn't know that.  I wasn't sure if you had to scan in to the pools at the Value resorts.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> We should probably just agree to disagree on Disney not caring about the guest experience. I don’t think they’ve only been floating on reputation for “years” - we have had over the top guest service on all of our our 5 trips between 2016 and 2020, and I’ve been going there 35+ years. Still so happy with our decision to purchase DVC a while back.
> 
> I think people traveling during a pandemic should be adjusting expectations accordingly. None of what is happening here is a surprise, Disney warns about all of the limited experiences. And it is no doubt a modified experience at the moment.
> 
> Our family loves the CM organized lawn games/playtimes too but I just don’t see Disney providing the high touch things like hula hoops, parachutes, balls, etc. That, plus the group games/play can be tricky with kids from all different families not distancing, etc. I don’t really think those things are doable right now.


Idk, I think it'd be easy to wipe down the equipment for lawn activities between users. (Either by CMs or having wipes available for guests to use, like at shopping cart stalls.) Or having CMs throw hula hoops into kiddie pools of disinfectant between users (like they do with the clubs at mini golf). If they can wipe down ride vehicles and railings, they can wipe down hula hoops and balls. They could mark off places to stand with tape or stickers. But again, that presumes they'd be willing to pay for the manpower etc.


----------



## Moliphino

Eric Smith said:


> Ah, didn't know that.  I wasn't sure if you had to scan in to the pools at the Value resorts.



Honestly, I'm not sure if you normally need to at Pop. The AOA pool did because it was nicer and newer. But if they're manning the gates to control capacity I would think they'd be verifying you're actually staying at that resort.


----------



## karen4546

samsonjs said:


> My other question would be how many people are staying at resorts without going to the parks or doing minimal park days? Is it an unexpectedly high number? That could be causing the pool to be more popular with longer periods of time spent at the pool.



I think that with the sold out park days and the fact that some people are not Disney planners (makes me shiver like when the jackals say "Mufasa") and they may have been some of the unlucky ones to not get into a park.... 

But who knows?.?  I personally can't see paying Disney prices for a hotel/resort and not going to the parks.  We are DVC and I might stay at a WDW resort for a few days if the parks were closed but not likely.  

My trip is in 5 days and I am not really as excited as I usually am...  It is going to be fine- just fine (saying this to myself)


----------



## zacharyleo34

samsonjs said:


> my city park did this: sign up for a two hour window, come any time during that window. Kick everyone out when that window is up, and the next group can come in. I think that would be the only option for scheduling time frames.
> 
> I really would hate that though. Fingers crossed that it’s a kink that Disney is working to out. It’s not fair to their CMs to have to manage yet another covid restrictions that I guarantee will lead to angry guests if it isn’t just a one time occurrence.



Yeah now that would make sense, I wonder if it would be a virtual queue of sorts? It just sounds like the most effective way to do most of the suggestions still sounds like a bit of a nightmare. Idk, I'm at one of those "yes this is a problem but I'm not sure the solutions are *solutions*" thought processes. I mean no one _should_ monopolize the pool time, but putting restrictions like that might flip the spectrum of folks who are mad


----------



## mrsap

*Will Disney Cruise Line require vaccination to sail*


----------



## mrsap

*New Social Distancing Signs Installed Yesterday Have Been Removed in Disney World*

So much for that


----------



## Justrose

Well, that stinks. I was looking forward to not have huge parties breathe down my neck next week.


----------



## hereforthechurros

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I didn't say it would fix it, I said it would HELP.


Thank you. Let's not let perfect be the enemy of good, or better. A company trying to show improvement or adjust goes a long way with customer satisfaction. Ignoring the problem they knew would happen beforehand (due to the fact that you know exactly how many people will be at each resort each day) and leaving the consumer to just figure it out is never a great look. I'm not saying there's a quick fix to this and hopefully WDW will learn ahead of what could be a busy summer/fall.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> I haven't seen any trip reports about Blizzard Beach at all which I would hope means it hasn't been too overwhelmed with people during spring break? That's my backup plan for everything this summer- heat, masks in heat, crowds... and now pools at capacity. Run away to the waterpark!


AP discount through 2021 at Blizzard Beach. Pretty good deal! 

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...scount-on-water-park-tickets-in-disney-world/


----------



## hereforthechurros

WDW mailing magnets to current AP holders. 

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/news/2021/03/16/wdw-passholders-orange-bird-magnet-coming/


----------



## Sarahslay

J-Dog said:


> Or, maybe Disney could actually care when people are upset?


They do care, trust me. I get treated extra special at YC now after I complained. They make sure I have a good room location, my room is always perfect, and they leave treats and bottles of water for me (this trip is was chocolate covered espresso beans for me, and cookies for my daughter, trip before was chocolates and an anniversary frame). Practically fall over themselves to help me. It's not like they don't care, this weekend was nuts with the nation wide outage of first their reservation system on Friday (when lots of people were arriving), and then MB system going out for hours on Saturday. They were handed a lot of blows this weekend that really tested them, and as someone who was there I'm not angry with how things were handled. True, I'm not a pool person, but the quiet pools are open and were pretty empty a lot of the time. SAB isn't the only show in town, and the other resorts do have quiet pools as well. If I wanted to relax by a pool I'd find one, if going to the feature pool is that important then plan a day away from the parks and start your day early by the pool.


----------



## Sarahslay

mrsap said:


> *New Social Distancing Signs Installed Yesterday Have Been Removed in Disney World*
> 
> So much for that


It's impossible to enforce really, I saw one CM try at spaceship earth on Friday with a huge group, and I would think it's nearly impossible to tell people to spread out and keep them that way. Those large groups spread out anyway, I don't see what good having them break up among markers does anyway. 



Justrose said:


> Well, that stinks. I was looking forward to not have huge parties breathe down my neck next week.


It's no different than smaller groups staying on their lines. I have no fear telling them to back up off me.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Sarahslay said:


> It's impossible to enforce really, I saw one CM try at spaceship earth on Friday with a huge group, and I would think it's nearly impossible to tell people to spread out and keep them that way. Those large groups spread out anyway, I don't see what good having them break up among markers does anyway.
> 
> 
> It's no different than smaller groups staying on their lines. I have no fear telling them to back up off me.



Yeah I chalked this up as another thing that would lead to potentially more confrontational interactions between guests and CMs. 

As someone traveling with a group of 10 I'll gladly spread out my group among 3 different lines for a personal bubble.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Justrose said:


> Well, that stinks. I was looking forward to not have huge parties breathe down my neck next week.


Fwiw I found most people receptive when I felt they were too close and I asked them to give me some space.


----------



## SarahC97

gottalovepluto said:


> Fwiw I found most people receptive when I felt they were too close and I asked them to give me some space.


I've had mixed results to my asking people to respect distancing markers. One family mocked me and continued to ignore them as they stood as close to me as they could. But most people I think aren't paying attention and will respect the markers once it's pointed out.


----------



## gottalovepluto

SarahC97 said:


> I've had mixed results to my asking people to respect distancing markers. One family mocked me and continued to ignore them *as they stood as close to me as they could*. But most people I think aren't paying attention and will respect the markers once it's pointed out.


Ouch! Some people suck  

Gotta admit I would have bailed at the first chance if anyone got that close to me repeatedly, I’m just not ok with being that close to folks yet


----------



## DisneyJColeMom

SarahC97 said:


> I've had mixed results to my asking people to respect distancing markers. One family mocked me and continued to ignore them as they stood as close to me as they could. But most people I think aren't paying attention and will respect the markers once it's pointed out.


Not really Disney related, but this has been happening to me locally when im out shopping and ive been finding it frustrating. Im not even all that Covid crazy, but I see no reason not to simply respect peoples space in times like these. Im socially distancing on a line, and people keep coming up and standing directly next to me or behind me, like really CLOSE, like we’re looking eachother in the face when I turn around?! And if I say something they scoff & do nothing. At least I can mentally prepare myself for this kind of behavior at Disney.


----------



## zacharyleo34

Eric Smith said:


> Disney is already treading water on the parks financially.  They're not going to limit resort capacity because the pools filled up.
> 
> 
> 
> In most situations, this wouldn't work.  Unless it was possible to walk from an open resort to a closed resort, people wouldn't go for this.  I don't think many would want to wait for a bus, jump on a bus, swim and then repeat the process while wet just to go to a pool.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this being a realistic option.
> 
> 
> 
> *How do you know what guests are affected?  Do you give it to every guest at the resort whether they were actually going to go to the pool or not?   Do you prorate it based on how long the pool was actually at capacity?*
> 
> 
> 
> The information that pool offerings could be reduced is listed on the Disney website.   The website also goes out of its way to tell you that there are COVID restrictions in place.  The pool possibly filling up is a risk that people took whether consciously or unconsciously.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Disney is telling anyone to "pound salt", but it's not Disney's responsibility to compensate people for this issue.  The pools are what they are.  SAB filled up in the pre-COVID times.  Disney is a popular destination, there are crowds which may impact your experience.



Yeah because you bet your butt if folks heard those "affected" got something special everyone would chime in and say they were also in that group. It would be a mess, and not an actual solution to the problem imho.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> What are they able to open?  An arcade can maybe hold 10 people at one time right now.


An arcade, every resort and limit capacities at the resort both waterparks...etc. etc. Etc.   Stop being an apologist.


----------



## Lewisc

zacharyleo34 said:


> Yeah because you bet your butt if folks heard those "affected" got something special everyone would chime in and say they were also in that group. It would be a mess, and not an actual solution to the problem imho.


JMO The solution is to reduce the impact on guests by opening closed resort pools for overflow, with transportation, or complimentary water parks access The alternative is to compensate guests.  Maybe every guest.  Maybe limit it to those guests who show up at a pool and are turned away.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> An arcade, every resort and limit capacities at the resort both waterparks...etc. etc. Etc.   Stop being an apologist.


I’m not being an apologist.  I’m being realistic.  People have unreasonable expectations for going on vacation during a pandemic.


----------



## jkh36619

MickeyWaffles said:


> They would not be able to operate the hotel if they only sold rooms to the number of people who fit in the pool area at a given time. Many people who stay at the resorts don’t even go to the pool.
> 
> The resorts aren’t even open to full capacity. Beach Club isn’t open, just villas and Yacht Club and SAB is still hitting capacity. They have a whole resort side closed!


 Seriously. I can't believe this even has to be said.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

New Mouse said:


> An arcade, every resort and limit capacities at the resort both waterparks...etc. etc. Etc.   Stop being an apologist.



Why should they open both water parks when Blizzard Beach is practically a ghost town?


----------



## Oldnewfan

Caught myself up tonight. I am a little suprised to read that folks are shocked by their diminished experience and don't feel that the value is there right now. Disney will squeeze every penny out of the traveler who decides to visit right now and keeping overhead low is the only way. I don't see the draw right now. Maybe for the brief period you had the park to yourself but that was a fleeting period. Crowded and restrictive at the same price point. Nope. I think we are way past that brief honeymoon. Like Pete says "gird your loins".


----------



## gottalovepluto

Oldnewfan said:


> ...I am a little suprised to read that folks are shocked by their diminished experience and don't feel that the value is there right now. Disney will squeeze every penny out of the traveler who decides to visit right now...


Personally I’m not surprised at all. There are always folks with unreasonable expectations.

For instance just wait until we get posts from all the people currently judging others for expecting things like pool access right now when they come back here in 6 months to complain about all the price hikes once the masks are gone, characters are back and FP is pay to play. Like there are legitly people out there right now who think they’re gonna get the old full Disney experience in 2021 at something close to 2019 prices.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> Do you expect Disney to suddenly build more pools?  Put in temporary pools?  I'm not sure what the demand is here.


If there was more to do in the parks, perhaps less ppl would be back at the resort so early to swim.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> Well, All Star Movies opens next week, Beach Club on May 30, Wilderness Lodge June 6 and the Poly sometime in the summer.


Doesn’t help the ppl dealing with Disney’s nonsense now.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Doesn’t help the ppl dealing with Disney’s nonsense now.


Yeah, COVID really has put a damper on the vacation experience.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

LSUmiss said:


> If there was more to do in the parks, perhaps less ppl would be back at the resort so early to swim.



I don’t really think that’s it. Pool demand is always incredibly high during spring break even when everything else is open and other activities available.

The weather was perfect for the pool yesterday and today (85 & 86, no rain) and it’s going to be 90 & dry tomorrow & Thursday too. Add the perfect swimming weather to the  limited capacity in the pool area and there’s the answer. So many people are spring breaking from cold and dreary weather and 85-90 is automatic swim weather for them.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I don't think it's that big of a leap from having a COVID warning on just about every page on the website and the fact that you may not be able to get in to the pool exactly when you want.


I think that’s a stretch.


----------



## LSUmiss

Farro said:


> I'm not apologizing for them either. I think six feet apart outside is overkill at this point and CDC very well may change to 3 feet. But Disney follows CDC so kind of up to them.
> 
> Now if CDC changes guidance to 3ft and Disney still chooses to follow 6 feet, then I will start to be annoyed at Disney!


Which is another point. Imo I think it’s arrogant that the cdc thinks they need to give recommendations above & beyond what The Who has given for the entire world. We are not that special.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Oldnewfan said:


> Caught myself up tonight. I am a little suprised to read that folks are shocked by their diminished experience and don't feel that the value is there right now. Disney will squeeze every penny out of the traveler who decides to visit right now and keeping overhead low is the only way. I don't see the draw right now. Maybe for the brief period you had the park to yourself but that was a fleeting period. Crowded and restrictive at the same price point. Nope. I think we are way past that brief honeymoon. Like Pete says "gird your loins".


There probably isn't a huge draw right now for the once-in-a-lifetime, maybe even the once-every-several-years, guests who know what is normally available (dining experiences, spas, BBB, fireworks, etc). But how many of them actually do enough research to know what is and isn't open? Or what is normally available?

One of my best friends just went to Orlando for the first time; I tried to give her info and not much stuck. They ended up going to AK one day, had a good time. I don't think they knew enough to know what they were "missing" and honestly compared to what they have available where they live, your local zoo is massively impressive to them. Too many options almost becomes overwhelming for them, so no shows etc in their case was "good."

We've been 4 times since reopening (and have another trip in April). We're not regular fireworks or parade watchers, so those aren't really missed in the short term. It was too "cold" for us last week to swim (and we don't usually swim on vacations anyway bc we can whenever we want at home, I'm not regularly "wasting" my time swimming at Disney World). That's not to say we don't miss things or notice when attractions/shows/restaurants are closed, we absolutely do, but if we only utilize those things every 6th trip anyway...

Even last week with the spring break crowds, and not being able to drag our lazy bums out of bed early, we got to the parks (around 11-12) and rode everything we wanted. For instance, on our AK day last week, we arrived around 11, had lunch, and by 5:50 pm we'd ambled about, had snacks, ridden dinosaur x2, safari (got "stuck" by giraffes in the road), FOP, Navi, and Everest x7.
On our first MK day, even arriving at 5 pm and going straight to dinner at Skipper's Canteen, we rode Splash, BTMRR, HM, Peter Pan, all before leaving by 9 pm.
I guess I don't get the recent posts I've seen saying "it's so crowded, we only got on ONE ride (or zero) today." Yes, the lines are long. But it's because of distancing; we've found that by in large they overestimate wait times. (Ex: Everest wait time was listed at 25 min, line wound in front of the Nemo bldg, we were off the ride in 23 min.)

There is draw right now for us: Our APs were already bought and paid for before the pandemic started. We need vacations (esp DH who works 100+ hours a week). I'm not saying we don't miss the things that are currently closed, but they're not keeping us away. We're going to pay for a hotel wherever we go (and we've gotten AP discounts), we haven't found the rules at WDW to be too restrictive, we might as well go there. (Honestly the biggest headache since reopening has been not being able to readily find ice water bc of mobile order.)


----------



## LSUmiss

J-Dog said:


> So, in your opinion, Disney's bottom line trumps the satisfaction of the people who provide the money for that bottom line. Isn't that the very definition of corporate greed?
> 
> My company lost a bunch of money too from the lockdowns, but one of our top goals in returning to "normal" was to make sure the clients don't receive worse customer service. Can Disney say that?


Like ppl have said so many times on this board, Disney is not a charity. So it works both ways. Neither am I. Perhaps Disney should apply for a ppp loan, if they’re in such dire circumstances. Don’t expect your guests to bail you out at they’re expense.


----------



## LSUmiss

MickeyWaffles said:


> Maybe people would feel better if they just closed the pools altogether until they can raise capacity


At least ppl would know more what to expect & could better decide if they think it’s worth still paying Disney’s ridiculous resort prices.


----------



## LSUmiss

Eric Smith said:


> I’m not being an apologist.  I’m being realistic.  People have unreasonable expectations for going on vacation during a pandemic.


Well here is the thing, ppl have been saying before Covid too. There’s always an excuse (from some) as to why Disney is justified.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Well, none that won't cost them money I suppose. They could certainly open more things at the resorts, but then they would have to pay more CMs.


The problem isn’t just paying more CM’s. If you bring more CM’s back to a location, you have to provide them with a place to take a break.  There are only so many break rooms, and they are all at 25% capacity. Some guest areas are closed because they are using those as cast break rooms.


----------



## mshanson3121

Eric Smith said:


> Disney is already treading water on the parks financially.  They're not going to limit resort capacity because the pools filled up.
> 
> 
> 
> In most situations, this wouldn't work.  Unless it was possible to walk from an open resort to a closed resort, people wouldn't go for this.  I don't think many would want to wait for a bus, jump on a bus, swim and then repeat the process while wet just to go to a pool.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this being a realistic option.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what guests are affected?  Do you give it to every guest at the resort whether they were actually going to go to the pool or not?   Do you prorate it based on how long the pool was actually at capacity?
> 
> 
> 
> The information that pool offerings could be reduced is listed on the Disney website.   The website also goes out of its way to tell you that there are COVID restrictions in place.  The pool possibly filling up is a risk that people took whether consciously or unconsciously.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Disney is telling anyone to "pound salt", but it's not Disney's responsibility to compensate people for this issue.  The pools are what they are.  SAB filled up in the pre-COVID times.  Disney is a popular destination, there are crowds which may impact your experience.



Agree with all of this (and your other comments on the matter). Overall, I think people just think Disney has unlimited funds and thus should afford to bend over backwards to please the guest and do everything possible to give them a normal experience. If that means opening all the resorts so they can marginally fill, but at least everyone will have a pool, so be it. These people just have NO financial concept of what they're saying. The reality is, in realtive terms, Disney is bleeding financially, and has to do what it can to stem that. They do NOT have unlimited financial resources, and yes, if they are not smart with their money, they could go under. Are they near that point? No. But if they did everything people want them to, they would be. People have idealized, unrealistic expectations.

I mean, our local hotels don't even have enough pool capacity for their guests. You're told when you book: resort offerings (pool, gym etc...) are limited and may be unavailable during your stay. Why on earth would people not expect that at Disney, where you have multitudes more visiting?


----------



## mshanson3121

J-Dog said:


> So, in your opinion, Disney's bottom line trumps the satisfaction of the people who provide the money for that bottom line. Isn't that the very definition of corporate greed?



I am often one of the first to call Disney greedy, as many here know. But sorry... that's out the window during Covid. They are trying to SURVIVE. So yes, right now, the bottom line DOES trump customer satisfaction, because if it doesn't, Disney won't be around in the future. They are not invincible like many want to pretend they are. Now obviously yes, it's a balance, but no one is more aware of that than Disney, and the reality is while the pool thing does suck, it's not going to result in enough upset people to tip that balance.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mshanson3121 said:


> I am often one of the first to call Disney greedy, as many here know. But sorry... that's out the window during Covid. They are trying to SURVIVE. So yes, right now, the bottom line DOES trump customer satisfaction, because if it doesn't, Disney won't be around in the future. They are not invincible like many want to pretend they are. Now obviously yes, it's a balance, but no one is more aware of that than Disney, and the reality is while the pool thing does suck, it's not going to result in enough upset people to tip that balance.


Regarding how Disney is doing financially, during the last fiscal quarter the Company made a tiny profit. Now that’s not the parks division, but the consolidated company as a whole. So in a quarter with no Disneyland, Disneyland Paris closed part of the quarter, a socially distant Disney World, no cruising, no movie theaters, etc. the consolidated company still made money. Disney is not bleeding money. While most mega corporations like Disney silo their operating companies into different divisions with their own budgets, Disney could easily move money around within the company to keep up the guest experience at their parks. They just choose not to. That’s their choice, but their stock trades at a consolidated level not at each division of the company. Is it a better long term strategy to take a tiny hit now to build long term goodwill with everyone going to their parks right now? Maybe. That’s for Chapek to decide.

But the Walt Disney Company made a little more than $23 billion profit in 2018 and 2019. They lost a little less than $3 billion in 2020. So far in 2021, like I said they turned a $17 million profit. Don’t let them tell you that they’re bleeding financially and have to give you a bad customer experience. It’s simply not true. They’re breaking even right now and will be making billions of dollars in profit either this year or next. They can easily keep up a strong customer experience at their parks. They may just have to sacrifice a year of dividends to shareholders and I think even that would be exaggerating the costs they need to put into the parks.


----------



## jlwhitney

Eric Smith said:


> Yeah, COVID really has put a damper on the vacation experience.



For Disney yes, for many places honestly not really. We have still had fantastic vacations just not at Disney. Disney is just too stressful to deal with right now with their overkill of rules and keeping 3 kids to follow them all 100%.



LSUmiss said:


> Which is another point. Imo I think it’s arrogant that the cdc thinks they need to give recommendations above & beyond what The Who has given for the entire world. We are not that special.



I agree completely and lets be real Disney is only cherry picking the CDC for the most part. Disney has taken the practically glue masks to peoples faces and all is safe and good. Through in some social distancing if it works but if it doesn't let them pack in.


----------



## mshanson3121

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> But the Walt Disney Company made a little more than $23 billion profit in 2018 and 2019. They lost a little less than $3 billion in 2020. So far in 2021, like I said they turned a $17 million profit. They’re breaking even right now and will be making billions of dollars in profit either this year or next.



A $17 million dollar profit when normally you would have a $5 billion ~ profit, after a year of losing $3 billion ~ isn't exactly a sign of great financial strength. And the only reason they're turning a marginal profit is because of the cuts they have made and continue to make, and of course because of the debt they took on last year. Also, not sure where you're at with math, but having one quarter with a $17 mil in profits is a far, *FAR* cry from making "billions of dollars in profit this year". They would need incredible exponential growth basically every week for the rest of the year. But hey, maybe you have insight into the miraculous ending of Covid and an immediate return to normal that we're not all aware of! Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mshanson3121 said:


> A $17 million dollar profit when normally you would have a $5 billion ~ profit, after a year of losing $3 billion ~, isn't exactly a sign of great financial strength. And the only reason they're turning a marginal profit is because of the cuts they have made and continue to make, and of course because of the debt they took on last year.


You don’t think the fact that they broke even despite having major revenue lines such as movie theaters, cruising, and multiple theme parks closed is a sign of great financial strength? How many businesses do you know can still make money when more than half their business is shut down? I’d say it’s the exact opposite. It shows the company basically prints money to the point they can shut more than half of it down and still come out just fine!

And yes, they made cuts. What I’m saying is it might be a better long term move to spend another few hundred million dollars at their theme parks to keep guest satisfaction high so that those people want to keep coming back and spending. Open some restaurants, have some entertainment, etc. In the grand scheme of things, those are tiny expenses to hopefully provide guests with experiences that are going to turn them into lifelong customers spending thousands on your hotels, theme parks, merchandise, movies, streaming services, etc.

Every company takes on debt. The interest rates are so obscenely low right now you’d be crazy not to. Disney is not in the slightest danger of going under. They were making over $10 billion a year before the pandemic. They’ll be back to those levels in 2022. They’re doing just fine!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Douglas Dubh said:


> The problem isn’t just paying more CM’s. If you bring more CM’s back to a location, you have to provide them with a place to take a break.  There are only so many break rooms, and they are all at 25% capacity. Some guest areas are closed because they are using those as cast break rooms.


You’re telling me Disney can’t figure out how to give CMs a break?  Come on.


----------



## mshanson3121

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Disney is not in the slightest danger of going under. They were making over $10 billion a year before the pandemic. They’ll be back to those levels in 2022. They’re doing just fine!



And please tell me where I said they were. In fact, I specifically said in my post they are NOT currently in danger of going under. What I said was that they do not have unlimited resources and they would go under, *if* they did what some people want which is to throw caution to the wind, open all the resorts back up, offer free admission to the water parks (a couple of the ludicrous suggestions offered) just to keep some guests from complaining about the pools; basically if they didn't make the cuts they have. Could they splurge a bit on some things? Yes, I think they could, but many people want them to just start pouring money out again and they can't yet. 

So while ultimately we both agree Disney is in no immediate financial danger, and while one can appreciate your optimism, I deal with reality and you are definitely fooling yourself with your financial predictions. It took them years to recover from 9/11 and it'll take years to recover from this. Disney will absolutely get back to those numbers but not this year, and not next year, either.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

hereforthechurros said:


> Can/will WDW open more resorts without increasing park availability?



Good question.  My daughter's friend was going to come with us for Spring Break but couldn't get park reservations so is not coming now.  We are staying on property.  It would be even worse if more resorts were open without increasing the availability.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mshanson3121 said:


> And please tell me where I said they were. In fact, I specifically said in my post they are NOT currently in danger of going under. What I said was that they do not have unlimited resources and they would go under, *if* they did what some people want which is to throw caution to the wind, open all the resorts back up, offer free admission to the water parks (a couple of the ludicrous suggestions offered) just to keep some guests from complaining about the pools; basically if they didn't make the cuts they have. Could they splurge a bit on some things? Yes, I think they could, but many people want them to just start pouring money out again and they can't yet.
> 
> So while ultimately we both agree Disney is in no immediate financial danger, and while one can appreciate your optimism, I deal with reality and you are definitely fooling yourself with your financial predictions. It took them years to recover from 9/11 and it'll take years to recover from this. Disney will absolutely get back to those numbers but not this year, and not next year, either.


Agree to disagree I guess. I don’t think anyone is asking for unlimited resources. Adding more restaurants and entertainment is far from unlimited asks. And 9/11 was a greatly different situation than now. That had to do with fear of travel. Not a pandemic subsiding with Americans having received 3 stimulus checks and record savings.


----------



## Missingmypooh

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> You don’t think the fact that they broke even despite having major revenue lines such as movie theaters, cruising, and multiple theme parks closed is a sign of great financial strength? How many businesses do you know can still make money when more than half their business is shut down? I’d say it’s the exact opposite. It shows the company basically prints money to the point they can shut more than half of it down and still come out just fine!
> 
> And yes, they made cuts. What I’m saying is it might be a better long term move to spend another few hundred million dollars at their theme parks to keep guest satisfaction high so that those people want to keep coming back and spending. Open some restaurants, have some entertainment, etc. In the grand scheme of things, those are tiny expenses to hopefully provide guests with experiences that are going to turn them into lifelong customers spending thousands on your hotels, theme parks, merchandise, movies, streaming services, etc.
> 
> Every company takes on debt. The interest rates are so obscenely low right now you’d be crazy not to. Disney is not in the slightest danger of going under. They were making over $10 billion a year before the pandemic. They’ll be back to those levels in 2022. They’re doing just fine!



this is an important point for the covid times at Disney
It’s not the short term, Disney is playing monopoly on a LONG game.

they’ll continue to be a powerhouse if they can keep providing those magical experiences, so hopefully, the “covid excuses” doesn’t last past 2021 because the people will not tolerate it.

FYI this is why most of businesses fail- too much short term. Don’t get stuck in the 2-3 year trap. Think 10 years. Think 20.  Can disney survive this year, and then grow fiscally while providing experiences in a post covid world? Where attitudes and spending habits have changed (and a shift in gov regulations and taxes?)

my money says yes. And those following the stock would agree!


----------



## mshanson3121

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> Agree to disagree I guess*. I don’t think anyone is asking for unlimited resources. *Adding more restaurants and entertainment is far from unlimited asks. And 9/11 was a greatly different situation than now. *That had to do with fear of travel.* Not a pandemic subsiding with Americans having received 3 stimulus checks and record savings.



1. You're really good at missing the point lol.
2. You mean, kind of like the fear of travel many people have right now, because of Covid? Which has been surveyed several times and discussed several times? 

Moving past fear, many people do not now or will they next year, have the financial means to travel. And of course that's to say nothing of people around the world not having the *ability *to travel - whether because of border restrictions, quarantine requirements etc... These issues aren't going to be magically gone in the next few months. 

You might want to think 9/11 and Covid are two different things with their impact on Disney and recovery, but they're not as different as you might think - hence why analysts and others have been comparing the two from the beginning.


----------



## SierraT

Yikes with the pool situation.   

We‘ve been to the parks many times and while I know it wasn’t during spring break we never had an issue.  The Hard Rock pool was practically empty when we stayed there a few weeks ago BUT we visited BWI to eat at Big River and their pool was packed.  Same with Wilderness Lodge, totally packed pool.

We’re not Disney pool people because our kids are older but the Hilton Bonnet Creek is a really nice option for those who want a huge pool area and not be banned from swimming (also a great price).  It’s hot this week and that stinks for people who have nothing to do because parks are totally booked.


----------



## jlwhitney

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. You're really good at missing the point lol.
> 2. You mean, kind of like the fear of travel many people have right now, because of Covid? Which has been surveyed several times and discussed several times?
> 
> Moving past fear, many people do not now or will they next year, have the financial means to travel. And of course that's to say nothing of people around the world not having the *ability *to travel - whether because of border restrictions, quarantine requirements etc... These issues aren't going to be magically gone in the next few months.
> 
> You might want to think 9/11 and Covid are two different things with their impact on Disney and recovery, but they're not as different as you might think - hence why analysts and others have been comparing the two from the beginning.



I agree with this. I personally see a possible short surge in travel this fall then it slumps down to a slow recovery. There really are so many that use to be able to afford to travel that just can't know, plus a portion that will cautiously travel but choose less expensive ways due to fear of future financial lost since the reality that you can loose so much so fast is more real again.

Nothing will really boom again till international travel is back in full force, especially places that get a high percentage of international travel.

I also agree that 9.11 and covid will have similar impacts on Disney and recovery just for different reasons.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

mshanson3121 said:


> 1. You're really good at missing the point lol.
> 2. You mean, kind of like the fear of travel many people have right now, because of Covid? Which has been surveyed several times and discussed several times?
> 
> Moving past fear, many people do not now or will they next year, have the financial means to travel. And of course that's to say nothing of people around the world not having the *ability *to travel - whether because of border restrictions, quarantine requirements etc... These issues aren't going to be magically gone in the next few months.
> 
> You might want to think 9/11 and Covid are two different things with their impact on Disney and recovery, but they're not as different as you might think - hence why analysts and others have been comparing the two from the beginning.


I’ve been trying to have a civil discussion here and you’ve personally insulted me twice. I don’t think I’ve insulted you but I apologize if I have. I didn’t mean to if it came across that way. I was just trying to say that Disney is doing fine financially and if you or anyone else has a bad experience that you shouldn’t let Disney tell you they had to give you that experience for financial reasons.

Telling another person “while I appreciate your optimism, I deal in reality” and “you’re really good at missing the point” aren’t good ways to debate a topic.

My last response will be that I think Americans have very high levels of savings right now that they’re willing to spend.

“In a note to clients this week, Goldman Sachs strategists estimated that Americans are sitting on $1.5 trillion in "excess" or "forced" savings. They forecast that figure will climb to $2.4 trillion, or almost the size of India's annual GDP, "by the time that normal economic life is restored around mid-year." (https://www.cnn.com/2021/02/16/investing/premarket-stocks-trading/index.html)

That’s from before the latest stimulus bill. So I don’t think it’s unreasonable to think that Americans will return to movie theaters, theme parks, and cruises to spend those savings. And I said Disney will be making billions of profits soon, yes. Maybe I’m being too optimistic. But even if they only make half the profit they did before the virus, we are still talking about $5 billion profit. Which is a lot and in my opinion provides them more than enough wiggle room to open more restaurants, snack carts, some shows, etc.


----------



## Eric Smith

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I’ve been trying to have a civil discussion here and you’ve personally insulted me twice. I don’t think I’ve insulted you but I apologize if I have. I didn’t mean to if it came across that way. I was just trying to say that Disney is doing fine financially and if you or anyone else has a bad experience that you shouldn’t let Disney tell you they had to give you that experience for financial reasons.
> 
> Telling another person “while I appreciate your optimism, I deal in reality” and “you’re really good at missing the point” aren’t good ways to debate a topic.
> 
> My last response will be that I think Americans have very high levels of savings right now that they’re willing to spend.
> 
> “In a note to clients this week, Goldman Sachs strategists estimated that Americans are sitting on $1.5 trillion in "excess" or "forced" savings. They forecast that figure will climb to $2.4 trillion, or almost the size of India's annual GDP, "by the time that normal economic life is restored around mid-year." (https://www.cnn.com/2021/02/16/investing/premarket-stocks-trading/index.html)
> 
> That’s from before the latest stimulus bill. So I don’t think it’s unreasonable to think that Americans will return to movie theaters, theme parks, and cruises to spend those savings. And I said Disney will be making billions of profits soon, yes. Maybe I’m being too optimistic. But even if they only make half the profit they did before the virus, we are still talking about $5 billion profit. Which is a lot and in my opinion provides them more than enough wiggle room to open more restaurants, snack carts, some shows, etc.


Rich people have a lot of savings.  Billionaires have made money hand over fist during the pandemic.  I don't think that applies broadly across the middle class which is the group who would pump up travel numbers after this is all over.  Using an estimated number from a big investment bank doesn't tell the whole story.  There are a lot of people who have lost jobs and lost income during the pandemic.   It's going to take a while for them to recover.  There will also be a significant chunk of people who are leery about crowding together in to a theme park or getting in to a plane.  It'll take a while for that to change, if it ever does.  I think COVID will have a huge subconscious psychological effect on people that will take time to overcome.

 I don't see some great flood of travel once COVID is over.  I think it will be a slow steady increase similar to how it was after 9/11.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You’re telling me Disney can’t figure out how to give CMs a break? Come on.


No.  What I said was they can’t open more stuff without considering how that would affect the limited capacity in break rooms.  For example, the princess hall is currently being used as a break space for Fantasyland cast.  Open that up, and now the CM’s currently using that as a break room don’t have anywhere to take a break, and all the new cast members brought in to run the princess hall as an attraction don’t either.  Attractions cast members get 15 minute breaks every two hours, plus a half hour lunch, so it’s not like they can go a long distance to a break room without Disney giving them longer for breaks.  And if Disney did that, then they’d need additional cast members to cover the longer breaks.  So it’s not just a simple matter of paying for more cast members.


----------



## mshanson3121

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I’ve been trying to have a civil discussion here and you’ve personally insulted me twice. I don’t think I’ve insulted you but I apologize if I have.
> 
> Telling another person “while I appreciate your optimism, I deal in reality” and “you’re really good at missing the point” aren’t good ways to debate a topic.



I am sorry for insulting you. I wasn't actually trying to, but I was admittedly writing with frustration,  because you really did miss the point of my post a couple times (which is a huge pet peeve of mine), and admittedly yes, I don't think you are being realistic re: the financial end of things. That said, I really didn't mean that as an insult though I realize it seems like one, and I'm sorry for how my posts came across. The irony is you and I have basically said the same thing (that Disney is financially stable right now), we just disagree on when they are going to financially recover and what cut backs are necessary.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Douglas Dubh said:


> No.  What I said was they can’t open more stuff without considering how that would affect the limited capacity in break rooms.  For example, the princess hall is currently being used as a break space for Fantasyland cast.  Open that up, and now the CM’s currently using that as a break room don’t have anywhere to take a break, and all the new cast members brought in to run the princess hall as an attraction don’t either.  Attractions cast members get 15 minute breaks every two hours, plus a half hour lunch, so it’s not like they can go a long distance to a break room without Disney giving them longer for breaks.  And if Disney did that, then they’d need additional cast members to cover the longer breaks.  So it’s not just a simple matter of paying for more cast members.


My posts were about reopening more activities at the *resorts*, not the parks.  I am fairly confident that a company like Disney can figure out the logistics of providing a break for their CMs.  I am also confident that not opening up activities has more to do with $$ than it does with simple logistics of things like breaks.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> My posts were about reopening more activities at the *resorts*, not the parks.


It was an example.  The same thing applies to resorts.  The cast that work in the restaurants need a place to take a break. The break room that used to accommodate up to 20 cast members now only accommodate 5, because instead of up to four cast at a table they can now only allow one.  If they open up a second restaurant at a resort, where are those cast going to take their break at?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Douglas Dubh said:


> It was an example.  The same thing applies to resorts.  The cast that work in the restaurants need a place to take a break. The break room that used to accommodate up to 20 cast members now only accommodate 5, because instead of up to four cast at a table they can now only allow one.  If they open up a second restaurant at a resort, where are those cast going to take their break at?


Are you seriously arguing that Disney isn't reopening some of their restaurants because they can't figure out a way around break rooms?  Come on.  How about an empty resort room?  A pop up tent in the parking lot?  I don't know, but I'm sure this isn't that hard of a problem to solve.


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Are you seriously arguing that Disney isn't reopening some of their restaurants because they can't figure out a way around break rooms?  Come on.  How about an empty resort room?  A pop up tent in the parking lot?  I don't know, but I'm sure this isn't that hard of a problem to solve.


Yes, let's have the cast members take breaks in a tent in a parking lot in the Florida heat.  That seems like a great idea.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Eric Smith said:


> Yes, let's have the cast members take breaks in a tent in a parking lot in the Florida heat.  That seems like a great idea.


Right, because Disney also can't figure out to put AC in a tent   

Again, it was just an example.  I really can't believe you are all willing to let Disney off the hook so easily.  These are not difficult problems to solve IF THEY WANTED TO.  I stand by my statement that many of their decisions to keep things closed right now are financially motivated and not because they can't figure out simple logistics.


----------



## Kimpossible1

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Are you seriously arguing that Disney isn't reopening some of their restaurants because they can't figure out a way around break rooms?  Come on.  How about an empty resort room?  A pop up tent in the parking lot?  I don't know, but I'm sure this isn't that hard of a problem to solve.



Yes, Disney is not opening more things because they need the areas for break-rooms.  They do not have enough space to accommodate more CM's and telling them to go to a tent in a parking lot tells me that you have no clue what it is like to work at Disney.  In merchandise, a CM gets a 15 minute break for a 6 hour shift, you barely have time to go to the bathroom, let alone go out to a parking lot or somewhere else farther away to actually sit down.  It's easy to play armchair quarterback and assume that Disney has unlimited space but that is not the case.  Most of the break-rooms are very small and pre-covid could accommodate maybe 20 people and now can only accommodate 5 or 6 as stated above.  This IS a very hard problem to solve, so until the distancing guidelines are lifted, they can't accommodate more CM's.


----------



## Br'er Rabbit is the Best

Eric Smith said:


> Rich people have a lot of savings.  Billionaires have made money hand over fist during the pandemic.  I don't think that applies broadly across the middle class which is the group who would pump up travel numbers after this is all over.  Using an estimated number from a big investment bank doesn't tell the whole story.  There are a lot of people who have lost jobs and lost income during the pandemic.   It's going to take a while for them to recover.  There will also be a significant chunk of people who are leery about crowding together in to a theme park or getting in to a plane.  It'll take a while for that to change, if it ever does.  I think COVID will have a huge subconscious psychological effect on people that will take time to overcome.
> 
> I don't see some great flood of travel once COVID is over.  I think it will be a slow steady increase similar to how it was after 9/11.


That’s certainly a fair point to make and you very well may be right. I haven’t spent a ton of time researching this so the following is pure speculation on my part.

I’d venture a guess to say the majority of people who suffered financially during this pandemic were unfortunately in the bottom 50% of wage earners. On the contrary, I’d venture a guess that the overwhelming majority of the top 50% came out ahead after all the stimulus checks and child tax credits and money saved commuting are considered.

Sadly, I think Disney’s target market for vacations are the top 50%. Their resorts and cruises are so expensive that I think they’ve been moving that way for years. So I don’t think they’ll lose too much business as those top 50% will still have plenty of money and desire to travel. And even those that suffered financially will still be able to go out and see a movie as a chance to do something fun.

I know it’s spring break, but the parks are at capacity right now. 80% of Americans aren’t vaccinated, there is no entertainment, no nighttime spectaculars, you have to wear a mask, restaurants are closed, etc. and Disney is still hitting 35% capacity for spring break. So if they didn’t have the capacity restrictions they could be even higher than 35% right now. 

I just personally don’t believe it’s unreasonable to expect Disney to be back to normal crowd levels in 2022 given attendance levels right now and if I’m correct on the financial standing of many in the country. I could be wrong. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Sandiz08

Several on a local facebook group were asking for advice on which parks to visit in Florida right now. I could not believe people don't know that fireworks and shows aren't happening at Disney right now. Restrictions are necessary and completely appropriate right now, but most do not know what they are getting themselves into when they head down there.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> You don’t think the fact that they broke even despite having major revenue lines such as movie theaters, cruising, and multiple theme parks closed is a sign of great financial strength? How many businesses do you know can still make money when more than half their business is shut down? I’d say it’s the exact opposite. It shows the company basically prints money to the point they can shut more than half of it down and still come out just fine!
> 
> And yes, they made cuts. What I’m saying is it might be a better long term move to spend another few hundred million dollars at their theme parks to keep guest satisfaction high so that those people want to keep coming back and spending. Open some restaurants, have some entertainment, etc. In the grand scheme of things, those are tiny expenses to hopefully provide guests with experiences that are going to turn them into lifelong customers spending thousands on your hotels, theme parks, merchandise, movies, streaming services, etc.
> 
> Every company takes on debt. The interest rates are so obscenely low right now you’d be crazy not to. Disney is not in the slightest danger of going under. They were making over $10 billion a year before the pandemic. They’ll be back to those levels in 2022. They’re doing just fine!


That's kinda what drives me crazy. They're all about price integrity which is why not much is really discounted right now to the general public, but don't seemed overly concerned about experience integrity. I am not saying bring back fireworks this second or cram people into restaurants again, but you're telling me the global leader in entertainment can't get somewhat creative with experience? Rather than innovate they cut or bandaided everything and are just hoping for a return to "normal" ASAP so they can get back to cramming everyone in like sardines and making money hand over fist. But I must admit, for their stakeholders, it worked. As one myself Chapek sure weathered that storm.

We've been more times than I care to admit and unless you've been during reopening you really haven't seen the difference in all the details, big and little. Some are completely because of COVID and are of course acceptable, a good deal are not. Like someone said, Disney is a business not a charity which is all well and good, but paying consumers shouldn't be treated as such either.

And for those arguing pools hitting capacity is some usual thing people should not only be aware of but not mind at all, in all of our trips we've never experienced that. And every trip except for maybe two was taken in warm weather. It is not the norm and isn't anything people consider when booking their very expensive vacation.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Try not to scream on theme park rides, California trade group advises in COVID reopening plan*


----------



## south park

April 30th - Disneyland reopening!  Chapek on CNBC.


----------



## HokieRaven5

south park said:


> April 30th - Disneyland reopening!  Chapek on CNBC.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372210369666617349
To go along with this message.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Yay Disneyland! Thank goodness for real news!

I can’t believe this pool conversation based on some Facebook posts has lasted this long. I’d love to know actual, real facts about exactly which pools and exactly how long they were at capacity for and for how many days. Was it a one day thing? Is it still happening? How many guests have truly been impacted by this? How many pools? Are they at capacity all day? Only midday? Is it truly as widespread as people are making it sound?

We have very few confirmed facts and a whole lot of speculation, people taking it and running with it.


----------



## RamblingRabbit

> Because theme park capacity will be significantly limited to comply with governmental requirements and promote physical distancing, the Disneyland Resort will manage attendance through a new theme park reservation system that requires all guests to obtain a reservation for park entry in advance. To enter a park, both a park reservation and valid admission for the same park on the same date are required for guests ages 3 and up. Theme park reservations will be limited and subject to availability and, until further notice, only California residents may visit the parks in line with current state guidelines. More details about this new reservation system will be available soon.



Park Reservations are totally permanent at this point. Through 2023 at World, coming to Land...


----------



## SarahC97

RamblingRabbit said:


> Park Reservations are totally permanent at this point. Through 2023 at World, coming to Land...


I'm worried that the limits on park hopping will continue right along with the park reservations, too. I don't like having to wait until 2 to hop.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Love that CMs will get a preview again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372211651043323911


----------



## samsonjs

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You’re telling me Disney can’t figure out how to give CMs a break?  Come on.



If my local high school can figure out how to give their students socially distance lunch in winter climates Disney can do it in a tropical climate.


----------



## Missingmypooh

Yay Disneyland!

what’s going on with universal Hollywood?

Maybe I’m an uneducated Floridian- but here in the south, UOR and WDW go head to head with most announcements. Is it the same on the west coast?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

samsonjs said:


> If my local high school can figure out how to give their students socially distance lunch in winter climates Disney can do it in a tropical climate.


Disney has figured it out; they are doing it by not opening up everything and not bringing back everyone.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

HokieRaven5 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372210369666617349
> To go along with this message.



Now for the non-CA residents to sit and wait for the governor to 'allow' us to visit too!

I'm hoping summer? I'm sure when that restriction is lifted we'd also see the park capacity increase, the remaining two hotels open, and a date for Avengers Campus.

Positive steps in the right direction though!


----------



## Princess Merida

dancergirlsmom said:


> Good question.  My daughter's friend was going to come with us for Spring Break but couldn't get park reservations so is not coming now.  We are staying on property.  It would be even worse if more resorts were open without increasing the availability.


Just FYI I don't know if your spring break is in early April, but I noticed that some theme park reservations opened up this morning.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Very happy about getting an opening date for DL! This Legacy Passholder is holding off buying any tickets until I hear more about a new "membership" or whatever they plan on calling it. Going to WDW in June, so I will get my fix there! 
Regarding the pool issue, Disney needs to implement a virtual waiting system like they are doing at every hotel on the strip in Las Vegas. On busy pool days, you sign up virtually by scanning a QR code. You may have to wait a few hours, but it isn't so bad if you plan accordingly. It is a pretty easy fix for Disney, but I doubt they will do it...


----------



## Eric Smith

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Very happy about getting an opening date for DL! This Legacy Passholder is holding off buying any tickets until I hear more about a new "membership" or whatever they plan on calling it. Going to WDW in June, so I will get my fix there!
> Regarding the pool issue, Disney needs to implement a virtual waiting system like they are doing at every hotel on the strip in Las Vegas. On busy pool days, you sign up virtually by scanning a QR code. You may have to wait a few hours, but it isn't so bad if you plan accordingly. It is a pretty easy fix for Disney, but I doubt they will do it...


Do we even know if the "pool issue" is really that big of a problem?  I haven't seen any of the Disney-sphere websites reporting on it.....not even the totally clickbaity ones.  This all seems to be based on some Facebook posts.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Viking to Relaunch Cruises With Daily COVID-19 Tests*

"We have been implementing our additional protocols, including daily quick and easy non-invasive saliva PCR tests for our crew, for almost six months now.” 

I think it's pretty impressive to have a full-scale onboard testing lab (and on shore) along with automated thermal imaging cameras in public locations and UV-C disinfecting robots along with UV-C light and electrostatic air filtration killing 99.9% of pathogens (including Covid). For now, only balcony rooms will be used for guests.

I suspect some, if not all, of these protocols will be implemented on the larger ocean cruise vessels.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Eric Smith said:


> Do we even know if the "pool issue" is really that big of a problem?  I haven't seen any of the Disney-sphere websites reporting on it.....not even the totally clickbaity ones.  This all seems to be based on some Facebook posts.


Well, there is certainly an issue on this page yesterday.. there was 10 pages of so of back and forth. I thought there some big update going through it, but no, all about pool capacity. Disney needs to have a virtual queue set up as we get closer to summer. It is not crazy for Disney to expect that most guests will want to use the pool during the summer. Virtual queues need to be implemented (at least at the values were it seems to more of an "issue"). Pop in particular has the most guests of any other resort, but smaller pools in comparison.


----------



## Kerry1957

Br'er Rabbit is the Best said:


> I’d venture a guess to say the majority of people who suffered financially during this pandemic were unfortunately in the bottom 50% of wage earners. On the contrary, I’d venture a guess that the overwhelming majority of the top 50% came out ahead after all the stimulus checks and child tax credits and money saved commuting are considered.
> 
> Sadly, I think Disney’s target market for vacations are the top 50%. Their resorts and cruises are so expensive that I think they’ve been moving that way for years. So I don’t think they’ll lose too much business as those top 50% will still have plenty of money and desire to travel.


I think this is pretty well spot on. If you still have your job, then you are doing just fine with more "forced savings" than the year before. If you have lost your job, then you are hurting and the stimulus money is no way near enough to consider an expensive Disney vacation. These are, of course, gross generalizations and there are plenty of exceptions. Disney seems to cater to the financial well off who can easily go once or twice a year, and to, perhaps a smaller number, of folks who have to save and sacrifice to make a visit every 3-5(?) years. The first group will not be impacted as restrictions let up, while the second group will have to wait another few years to afford it.


----------



## Eric Smith

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Well, there is certainly an issue on this page yesterday.. there was 10 pages of so of back and forth. I thought there some big update going through it, but no, all about pool capacity. Disney needs to have a virtual queue set up as we get closer to summer. It is not crazy for Disney to expect that most guests will want to use the pool during the summer. Virtual queues need to be implemented (at least at the values were it seems to more of an "issue"). Pop in particular has the most guests of any other resort, but smaller pools in comparison.


All of that back and forth was based on something someone saw in a Facebook group.


----------



## SierraT

Sandiz08 said:


> Several on a local facebook group were asking for advice on which parks to visit in Florida right now. I could not believe people don't know that fireworks and shows aren't happening at Disney right now. Restrictions are necessary and completely appropriate right now, but most do not know what they are getting themselves into when they head down there.



Thought we could take a day next week and head to Animal Kingdom before it’s 100 degrees in the shade.  There isn’t one park available until Friday the 26th unless you have an AP and even those options are slim.  

A colleague of mine took her family on vacation last week because it was a quick flight and a warm tropical place without leaving the country.   While she knew they had to mask, she had no clue there were park reservations necessary.  I had asked if she made her reservations and she said yes, but I’m sure she thought I meant resort and it didn’t occur to me until after.    She stayed offsite and I’m not sure how her tickets were obtained because Disney practically beats the park reservation requirement into you when you buy tickets.   

She commented at the long wait to get into Springs and the “herd of cattle in the parking garage”   and said there were barely any places to eat.  The dining options are limited even when it’s slow now if you don’t have a reservation because the staffing levels are so low.  It’s even frustrating for us who decide to get up and go on a whim but it’s the way it is, our expectations are pretty low.  

The reality is the non-Disney fan general population doesn’t read the Disboards or other fan sites, so I’m sure there are a lot of unhappy travelers.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Eric Smith said:


> All of that back and forth was based on something someone saw in a Facebook group.


You imply that there is no "pool issue' since it is not posted on all the sites. There is an issue if you have to wait in a hours long line to use a pool. If Pop is at near full capacity (which it is right now), there is going to an issue accessing the pools. That place is always packed when we go during the warm summer months. I never went pre-Covid when it wasn't completely packed. I've been to like 6 hotels during the pandemic, and they all had virtual queues for the pool. They weren't needed every day, but the system was put in place. It is becoming a hotel standard during the pandemic that larger hotels are implementing.


----------



## Eric Smith

jessiegirl1982 said:


> You imply that there is no "pool issue' since it is not posted on all the sites. There is an issue if you have to wait in a hours long line to use a pool. If Pop is at near full capacity (which it is right now), there is going to an issue accessing the pools. That place is always packed when we go during the warm summer months. I never went pre-Covid when it wasn't completely packed. I've been to like 6 hotels during the pandemic, and they all had virtual queues for the pool. They weren't needed every day, but the system was put in place. It is becoming a hotel standard during the pandemic that larger hotels are implementing.


My point was that it likely isn't a widespread issue.  It wouldn't make sense to stand up a whole new system for an issue that isn't widespread and one that'll be gone once crowds go down in a month or so.


----------



## tink2424

Eric Smith said:


> All of that back and forth was based on something someone saw in a Facebook group.


The funny thing is that I think that the pool situation is just emblematic of an issue that Disney faces.  I have already mentioned that I feel that Disney is resting on its reputation and I know not everyone agrees (which is perfectly fine as we all have different ways of viewing things in life   ) but I think this is why these little issues trigger such passion in the community.  Disney is renowned for its customer service and things like this happening have people questioning why Disney can't do something better.  If other hotels in the area are able to manage then why can't Disney?  And why can't they do it better?

I think these are fair questions and I do think Disney is being lazy and using COVID as an excuse.  There are plenty of things they can do that don't cost any money or only cost a little bit of money but they CHOOSE not to.  

Ultimately we will see if this erodes the brand in the long term or not but for me I definitely have seen many changes that make me view Disney as just a high end theme park and not the gold standard it was previously.  I truly hope they go back to their roots and ensure that their customer service is unmatched.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eric Smith said:


> Do we even know if the "pool issue" is really that big of a problem?  I haven't seen any of the Disney-sphere websites reporting on it.....not even the totally clickbaity ones.  This all seems to be based on some Facebook posts.


Honestly I don't think it's as big of a deal as many people are saying. I was at YC all weekend and didn't see long waits, and plenty of people just coming and going in and out of the pool. It felt about the same as Presidents day weekend (where I stayed at BCV), never seemed slammed and we walked by multiple times during what would be peak pool time. It may have hit capacity for a little while, but definitely not for the full day at any point. I never make much of a big deal out of that kind of thing, especially from FB groups/posts


----------



## SarahC97

tink2424 said:


> The funny thing is that I think that the pool situation is just emblematic of an issue that Disney faces.  I have already mentioned that I feel that Disney is resting on its reputation and I know not everyone agrees (which is perfectly fine as we all have different ways of viewing things in life   ) but I think this is why these little issues trigger such passion in the community.  Disney is renowned for its customer service and things like this happening have people questioning why Disney can't do something better.  If other hotels in the area are able to manage then why can't Disney?  And why can't they do it better?
> 
> I think these are fair questions and I do think Disney is being lazy and using COVID as an excuse.  There are plenty of things they can do that don't cost any money or only cost a little bit of money but they CHOOSE not to.
> 
> Ultimately we will see if this erodes the brand in the long term or not but for me I definitely have seen many changes that make me view Disney as just a high end theme park and not the gold standard it was previously.  I truly hope they go back to their roots and ensure that their customer service is unmatched.


I absolutely think this is true. Disney has created this brand and set these expectations. If they fall short of them, then that's on them to address and fix.


----------



## Sarahslay

tink2424 said:


> The funny thing is that I think that the pool situation is just emblematic of an issue that Disney faces.  I have already mentioned that I feel that Disney is resting on its reputation and I know not everyone agrees (which is perfectly fine as we all have different ways of viewing things in life   ) but I think this is why these little issues trigger such passion in the community.  Disney is renowned for its customer service and things like this happening have people questioning why Disney can't do something better.  If other hotels in the area are able to manage then why can't Disney?  And why can't they do it better?
> 
> I think these are fair questions and I do think Disney is being lazy and using COVID as an excuse.  There are plenty of things they can do that don't cost any money or only cost a little bit of money but they CHOOSE not to.
> 
> Ultimately we will see if this erodes the brand in the long term or not but for me I definitely have seen many changes that make me view Disney as just a high end theme park and not the gold standard it was previously.  I truly hope they go back to their roots and ensure that their customer service is unmatched.


They are definitely using Covid as an excuse, and I've had that excuse used on me a few times since reopening. Everything in my room was broken at YC during one of my stays and the manager is just like "well, Covid and all.....". After I send an email explaining all of the stuff that happened on my trip I got a call, and I told them what he said, and they were like "That's really not an excuse, all that stuff isn't because of Covid", and they've been throwing free stuff at me ever since. I get a survey during every trip now, and there has been PLENTY for me to tell them about. Everything from lack of enforcement of protocols, to dirty rooms (thanks to Pop for that stellar house keeping, I love boogers on the wall of my shower), to exremely lackluster dining service. They're leaning on Covid to pass the blame, and that's only going to go so far after a while. I have two trips scheduled after this last one, and that's gonna be it for a while until they up their game a bit. I'll give them a pass on a couple of things, but I'm tired of most of it.


----------



## J-Dog

tink2424 said:


> The funny thing is that I think that the pool situation is just emblematic of an issue that Disney faces.  I have already mentioned that I feel that Disney is resting on its reputation and I know not everyone agrees (which is perfectly fine as we all have different ways of viewing things in life   ) but I think this is why these little issues trigger such passion in the community.  Disney is renowned for its customer service and things like this happening have people questioning why Disney can't do something better.  If other hotels in the area are able to manage then why can't Disney?  And why can't they do it better?
> 
> I think these are fair questions and I do think Disney is being lazy and using COVID as an excuse.  There are plenty of things they can do that don't cost any money or only cost a little bit of money but they CHOOSE not to.
> 
> Ultimately we will see if this erodes the brand in the long term or not but for me I definitely have seen many changes that make me view Disney as just a high end theme park and not the gold standard it was previously.  I truly hope they go back to their roots and ensure that their customer service is unmatched.


I completely agree with this.

The other related issue, for me at least, is that Disney seems to be adding Covid restrictions - stricter mask rules while dining, and stricter social-distancing rules while in line - in a time when others are relaxing rules. Of course, some will say that the CDC is urging against loosened restrictions, but even they are relaxing some things.

I think that Disney adding restrictions, for whatever reason (some say its for the CM's benefit), this is highlighting the feeling of pessimism with the overall experience and continuing lack of "normalcy" at WDW.

Or maybe that's just my opinion...


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Eric Smith said:


> My point was that it likely isn't a widespread issue.  It wouldn't make sense to stand up a whole new system for an issue that isn't widespread and one that'll be gone once crowds go down in a month or so.


..and the crowds will be back a few weeks later come summer. It should be set up at problematic resorts where the only real activity is the pool. Smaller chains can figure it out, but Disney can't/doesn't want to bother with it?! I am personally avoiding Pop on my next trip because the crowded pools/buses were an issue with me even before Covid.


----------



## Sarahslay

J-Dog said:


> I completely agree with this.
> 
> The other related issue, for me at least, is that Disney seems to be adding Covid restrictions - stricter mask rules while dining, and stricter social-distancing rules while in line - in a time when others are relaxing rules. Of course, some will say that the CDC is urging against loosened restrictions, but even they are relaxing some things.
> 
> I think that Disney adding restrictions, for whatever reason (some say its for the CM's benefit), this is highlighting the feeling of pessimism with the overall experience and continuing lack of "normalcy" at WDW.
> 
> Or maybe that's just my opinion...


They really aren't making the masks rules stricter at dining, we were told at all of our TS meals that we could remove our masks once we were seated. They didn't say to wait until food came or to put them on when we were not eating or drinking, it was the same as always (and I've eaten at almost all TS since reopening) "this is when you can take off your mask, we just ask you wear your mask if moving around the restaurant", nothing different than before. The distancing in line is mainly because it makes things like down and backs in queues hard to navigate when there is a huge group, so if you break up the group a bit it makes it easier for other groups in line to stay safely distanced. Also, just because other places are relaxing restrictions doesn't mean it's necessarily right to be relaxing restrictions just yet.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You’re telling me Disney can’t figure out how to give CMs a break?  Come on.


yes they know how but when you can put only 25% of what you normally do in a room you need more rooms. same thing that has hurt ressies is hurting CMs breaks. think of it this way the tables that usually allow 4 to sit at and take their break can only seat one now. takes more planning and room has to come from some where


----------



## J-Dog

Sarahslay said:


> They really aren't making the masks rules stricter at dining, we were told at all of our TS meals that we could remove our masks once we were seated. They didn't say to wait until food came or to put them on when we were not eating or drinking, it was the same as always (and I've eaten at almost all TS since reopening) "this is when you can take off your mask, we just ask you wear your mask if moving around the restaurant", nothing different than before. The distancing in line is mainly because it makes things like down and backs in queues hard to navigate when there is a huge group, so if you break up the group a bit it makes it easier for other groups in line to stay safely distanced. Also, just because other places are relaxing restrictions doesn't mean it's necessarily right to be relaxing restrictions just yet.


My comment was more of the general sense that Disney has made some headlines recently because of tightened restrictions, which is the opposite of the current trends of other places. 

To me, that's leading to more pessimism toward having any interest in spending money at WDW any time soon. 

Like I said in the previous post, whether or not restrictions should be relaxed is beyond the scope of my comment.


----------



## dancergirlsmom

Princess Merida said:


> Just FYI I don't know if your spring break is in early April, but I noticed that some theme park reservations opened up this morning.


Thanks.  We arrive on March 25 and leave on April 3.  Most days are still showing completely full


----------



## gottalovepluto

Missingmypooh said:


> Yay Disneyland!
> 
> what’s going on with universal Hollywood?
> 
> Maybe I’m an uneducated Floridian- but here in the south, UOR and WDW go head to head with most announcements. Is it the same on the west coast?


UOR is in LA County who has been much more strict with COVID regs, stricter than the state usually but they are starting to ease up. Disney is under Orange County who has been pleading with Newsom to allow theme parks to open so no hurdles there. The state makes the rules, counties have power to be more strict. Without LA’s blessing UOR can’t open, don’t know if LA has blessed it yet?


----------



## Oldnewfan

I'll just offer this. Whether right or not, those folks that have been vaccinated that I know personally have put COVID behind them. It is a subconscious effect of the protection. It is a phenomenon that will grow.  Personally I just had my first Moderna Monday. Georgia just opened the floodgates to just about everyone over 16. I can honestly say it has a profound psychological effect.  I can imagine the second shot deepens it and 2 weeks later its in the rear view mirror. Right or wrong it will be a driver. Make this nationwide and things could psychologically shift fast with the public and demand to move on with things will pick up pressure. I also don't expect based on the vaccinated people I know that there will be much tolerance to hold restrictions in place once its widely available and now its just a choice to not get vaccinated. I see a building of no tolerance for the vaccinated to continue precautions for the benefit of those who choose not to as this spreads through the population and is widely available.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Oldnewfan said:


> I'll just offer this. Whether right or not, those folks that have been vaccinated that I know personally have put COVID behind them. It is a subconscious effect of the protection. It is a phenomenon that will grow.  Personally I just had my first Moderna Monday. Georgia just opened the floodgates to just about everyone over 16. I can honestly say it has a profound psychological effect.  I can imagine the second shot deepens it and 2 weeks later its in the rear view mirror. Right or wrong it will be a driver. Make this nationwide and things could psychologically shift fast with the public and demand to move on with things will pick up pressure. I also don't expect based on the vaccinated people I know that there will be much tolerance to hold restrictions in place once its widely available and now its just a choice to not get vaccinated. I see no tolerance for the vaccinated to continue precautions for the benefit of those who choose not to.


The psychological effect is huge when that shot comes. I’ve seen that with a few people I know, there will be little tolerance for rules in a couple more months kids be darned... unfortunately the little detail about the two shot jabs not being that effective with just one shot is absolutely true as I know 2 people who came down with COVID 2.5 weeks after shot one. Just couldn’t wait one more month for that family get together and I know they aren’t the only ones on a high after their first shot 

^PSA reminding everyone with a 2 shot vaccine you’re aren’t 90%+ protected until 2 weeks after shot 2


----------



## jessiegirl1982

gottalovepluto said:


> UOR is in LA County who has been much more strict with COVID regs, stricter than the state usually but they are starting to ease up. Disney is under Orange County who has been pleading with Newsom to allow theme parks to open so no hurdles there. The state makes the rules, counties have power to be more strict. Without LA’s blessing UOR can’t open, don’t know if LA has blessed it yet?


Yeah, it is. LA county is also in the Red tier and looks to be in Orange in a few weeks per the health dept earlier today. Assuming USH should announce soon and open near April 30th.


----------



## J-Dog

gottalovepluto said:


> The physiological effect is huge when that shot comes. I’ve seen that with a few people I know, there will be little tolerance for rules in a couple more months kids be darned... unfortunately the little detail about the two shot jabs not being that effective with just one shot is absolutely true as I know 2 people who came down with COVID 2.5 weeks after shot one. Just couldn’t wait one more month for that family get together and I know they aren’t the only ones on a high after their first shot
> 
> ^PSA reminding everyone with a 2 shot vaccine you’re aren’t 90%+ protected until 2 weeks after shot 2


I agree. And (this comment is getting off-topic, sorry) I think the research on transmission can't come fast enough, because if transmission of the virus is proven to be decreased (which preliminary research says it does), then IMO, letting vaccinated people "off the hook" for Covid restrictions will go a LONG way toward discouraging vaccine hesitancy.


----------



## Oldnewfan

And just to share because I don't mind. I've never been an avid flu vaccine recipient. Only a few times as an adult. However.... this one is different. Almost shut down the world and I got over my fears to do my part to move my life and hopefully others around me forward. Its a personal decision but so far so good. Sore shoulder but thats it. Second shot April 15 and I'm blocking the 16th out if I feel crappy and will for a day. And great point. It ain't good for 6 weeks after you start the process.


----------



## J-Dog

Oldnewfan said:


> And just to share because I don't mind. I've never been an avid flu vaccine recipient. Only a few times as an adult. However.... this one is different. Almost shut down the world and I got over my fears to do my part to move my life and hopefully others around me forward. Its a personal decision but so far so good. Sore shoulder but thats it. Second shot April 15 and I'm blocking the 16th out if I feel crappy and will for a day. And great point. It ain't good for 6 weeks after you start the process.


I felt like I had a severe flu for 2 days after my second Moderna shot. Couldn't move and didn't want to eat. But, if I can help this thing go away, I will get a third, new-variant shot right away if I have to.


----------



## coolbrook

samsonjs said:


> If you think about it, CSR is a convention resort. There aren’t any conventions so the people filling it are vacationers that want pool access.


There actually are conventions happening these days at CSR according to the Buzz facebook group.  Looks like just one this month, in addition to the basketball.  This is the one happening during our May trip:

May 25 - 28, 2021 Actuarial Colloquia

I'm not thinking the actuaries will be too rowdy in the pool area...


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> My point was that it likely isn't a widespread issue.  It wouldn't make sense to stand up a whole new system for an issue that isn't widespread and one that'll be gone once crowds go down in a month or so.



You mean like the months of multiple hour waits to reach DVC via phone for basic service needs that could be done over email, chat, enhanced online functionality, bringing back more staff, or a simple call back function...

Yeah, I can see why youd have the impression that Disney would react to this pool situation if it were a bigger problem.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> You mean like the months of multiple hour waits to reach DVC via phone for basic service needs that could be done over email, chat, enhanced online functionality, bringing back more staff, or a simple call back function...
> 
> Yeah, I can see why youd have the impression that Disney would react to this pool situation if it were a bigger problem.


If it were a huge problem, the Disney news sites would be talking about it.  Have a magical day.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

Missingmypooh said:


> Yay Disneyland!
> 
> what’s going on with universal Hollywood?
> 
> Maybe I’m an uneducated Floridian- but here in the south, UOR and WDW go head to head with most announcements. Is it the same on the west coast?


This is the latest email I got from USH:

I'm semi wondering what they'll do about our passes when they reopen, esp if they only allow Californians in like DLR. We aren't CA residents. Keep them paused I guess.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TXAKDisneyFan said:


> This is the latest email I got from USH:
> 
> I'm semi wondering what they'll do about our passes when they reopen, esp if they only allow Californians in like DLR. We aren't CA residents. Keep them paused I guess.


Wouldn’t plan on being able to use your pass if they make it valid. Hope they make it right to all the out of state folks. Like DLR, UOR will be under state restrictions and if caught violating them (allowing non-Californians in) could be subject to a plethora of state punishments. (CalOSHA violations and loss of liquor license are just a couple things the state has in its arsenal to punish companies that don’t comply with COVID guidelines.)


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

gottalovepluto said:


> Wouldn’t plan on being able to use your pass if they make it valid. Hope they make it right to all the out of state folks. Like DLR, UOR will be under state restrictions and if caught violating them (allowing non-Californians in) could be subject to a plethora of state punishments. (CalOSHA violations and loss of liquor license are just a couple things the state has in its arsenal to punish companies that don’t comply with COVID guidelines.)


No, I don't expect to be able to use them. Honestly, I tend to forget we even have them unless they email me. We're much more FL ppl than CA, and I wouldn't choose to go to CA until DLR is open to out of state guests anyway.

I guess the other issue is idk the number of passholders USH has. Could they keep all passes paused to not be overwhelmed with unhappy passholders once they reopen? (Assuming they also reopen with what, 15%? capacity like DLR.)


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Betty Rohrer said:


> yes they know how but when you can put only 25% of what you normally do in a room you need more rooms. same thing that has hurt ressies is hurting CMs breaks. think of it this way the tables that usually allow 4 to sit at and take their break can only seat one now. takes more planning and room has to come from some where


If my kids can sit like this at school, CMs could sit like this in a break room.  As many of us on this thread are saying, Disney should get creative and stop using Covid as an excuse for everything.


----------



## Krandor

J-Dog said:


> I agree. And (this comment is getting off-topic, sorry) I think the research on transmission can't come fast enough, because if transmission of the virus is proven to be decreased (which preliminary research says it does), then IMO, letting vaccinated people "off the hook" for Covid restrictions will go a LONG way toward discouraging vaccine hesitancy.



Unless you are going to ask them for proof saying people who have gotten the vaccine don't have to abide by restrictions will only make those that are vaccine hesitant just start saying "I've been vaccinated. I don't have to follow your rules" - the same group that tried to create those "mask exemption cards". 

I'm in georgia and not yet in a group that can get the vaccine and I don't really want vaccinated people even if I know they are to not have to follow all the rules. Case in point, as someboody not vaccinated I don't want somebody even if I know they are vaccinated standing right behind me in line with no mask at the grocery store. That would still not be comffortable to me. 

At some point even if vaccinated you have to have some respect for people that haven't been at least until we get to the point where anybody can walk in and get a shot with no waiting and we are not there yet and at least a few months out.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

ENJDisneyFan said:


> If my kids can sit like this at school, CMs could sit like this in a break room.  As many of us on this thread are saying, Disney should get creative and stop using Covid as an excuse for everything.
> 
> View attachment 563383



I don’t think the break room issue is really preventing them from adding more CMs back and opening more things up. What source is that information even coming from? Why are you telling Disney to get creative on break rooms when we don’t even know if it’s an issue? Granted, this was 15+ years ago but there was a very large cafeteria style break area at the resort I worked at during my college program and we were not packed in like sardines at all. In fact, people could spread out and keep to themselves. I suppose it probably depends on the location, though.

As long as we’re speculating, I don’t think this has anything to do with break rooms. I personally don’t think certain things will come back until the college program (aka the super cheap labor) comes back - which could be sooner than I previously thought based on comments Chapek has made recently. CP group housing is the biggest safety issue, but also one area where I could see them require vaccination. Once there’s easy access to the vax for the CP, I think they’ll try to get things moving on that.


----------



## samsonjs

coolbrook said:


> There actually are conventions happening these days at CSR according to the Buzz facebook group.  Looks like just one this month, in addition to the basketball.  This is the one happening during our May trip:
> 
> May 25 - 28, 2021 Actuarial Colloquia
> 
> I'm not thinking the actuaries will be too rowdy in the pool area...



Lol that’s good! I saw cheer was going but I consider them vacationers more than convention goers bc they use the amenities like tourists.

the acutuaries being at Disney is super funny to me. We have a few friends that are actuaries and they would hate to be at Disney! They are the most practical prudent people we know. I always try to talk them into disney but it’s a no from them. 

edit: looks like this was postponed to 2022 though. I was going to send it to my friend. Ha!


----------



## Makmak

I don't have to be a lonely hunter anymore. Today I can hunt for tax exemptions; I'm gonna be an actuary!  JAGUAR


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think the break room issue is really preventing them from adding more CMs back and opening more things up. What source is that information even coming from? Why are you telling Disney to get creative on break rooms when we don’t even know if it’s an issue? Granted, this was 15+ years ago but there was a very large cafeteria style break area at the resort I worked at during my college program and we were not packed in like sardines at all. In fact, people could spread out and keep to themselves. I suppose it probably depends on the location, though.
> 
> As long as we’re speculating, I don’t think this has anything to do with break rooms. I personally don’t think certain things will come back until the college program (aka the super cheap labor) comes back - which could be sooner than I previously thought based on comments Chapek has made recently. CP group housing is the biggest safety issue, but also one area where I could see them require vaccination. Once there’s easy access to the vax for the CP, I think they’ll try to get things moving on that.


I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms either, but there are multiple people on this thread arguing that break rooms are some big factor in not opening up more at the resorts and parks.


----------



## SierraT

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms either, but there are multiple people on this thread arguing that break rooms are some big factor in not opening up more at the resorts and parks.



Yeahhhhh, I just think they don’t want the overheard.  The parks are functioning essentially bare bones and people are still flooding the place.  I imagine they will start bringing back employees and opening up more once they’ve hit their internal 
”safety” milestones. Not everyone is selecting to get the vaccine so they likely have a “magical” number to hit before loosening restrictions.

I’m really curious to see what they are going to do with the cruises because I miss them.     Never sailed Carnival but someone on the cruise board posted an article linking CEO comments about various mandates (vaccines weren’t one of them with the exception of the older demographic cruises).   Whatever they decide, people are going to be mad I’m sure.


----------



## Obi-J Kenobi

coolbrook said:


> There actually are conventions happening these days at CSR according to the Buzz facebook group.  Looks like just one this month, in addition to the basketball.  This is the one happening during our May trip:
> 
> May 25 - 28, 2021 Actuarial Colloquia
> 
> *I'm not thinking the actuaries will be too rowdy in the pool area..*.




Even actuaries have imaginations...


----------



## zacharyleo34

Lewisc said:


> JMO The solution is to reduce the impact on guests by opening closed resort pools for overflow, with transportation, or complimentary water parks access The alternative is to compensate guests.  Maybe every guest.  Maybe limit it to those guests who show up at a pool and are turned away.



Sorry for the late response - so this I can understand, but again I don't think it necessarily trims down the complaining. If I'm at a resort that's not close to another... Am I really expected to drive/uber/whatever 10+ minutes to the next closest resort? All of these solutions are definitely, at least for me, a "close but not quite". This makes sense due to the situation at hand, but still stinks!


----------



## Moliphino

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms either, but there are multiple people on this thread arguing that break rooms are some big factor in not opening up more at the resorts and parks.



It's not completely out of the blue, but I don't know how much it factors in. We know they're using CHH as a CM break area now, which is why that's not open.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Releases Summer 2022 Itineraries*


----------



## Douglas Dubh

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think the break room issue is really preventing them from adding more CMs back and opening more things up.


Have you spoken to any cast members about it?  Because I have.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Moliphino said:


> It's not completely out of the blue, but I don't know how much it factors in. We know they're using CHH as a CM break area now, which is why that's not open.


CHH space is part of the Peter Pan queue now! Unless perhaps there's back rooms being break rooms.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Krandor said:


> Unless you are going to ask them for proof saying people who have gotten the vaccine don't have to abide by restrictions will only make those that are vaccine hesitant just start saying "I've been vaccinated. I don't have to follow your rules" - the same group that tried to create those "mask exemption cards".
> 
> I'm in georgia and not yet in a group that can get the vaccine and I don't really want vaccinated people even if I know they are to not have to follow all the rules. Case in point, as someboody not vaccinated I don't want somebody even if I know they are vaccinated standing right behind me in line with no mask at the grocery store. That would still not be comffortable to me.
> 
> At some point even if vaccinated you have to have some respect for people that haven't been at least until we get to the point where anybody can walk in and get a shot with no waiting and we are not there yet and at least a few months out.


Oh yeah. Like I said widely available. Then it's on you. Get your resistance one or the other.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Douglas Dubh said:


> Have you spoken to any cast members about it?  Because I have.



You must have missed where I said “I suppose it probably depends on the location, though.”

Even if it is a reason for some locations, there’s no way it’s the ONLY reason for all. I think it’s a mix of many reasons, doesn’t have to be just one.


----------



## LSUmiss

TikiTikiFan said:


> Now for the non-CA residents to sit and wait for the governor to 'allow' us to visit too!
> 
> I'm hoping summer? I'm sure when that restriction is lifted we'd also see the park capacity increase, the remaining two hotels open, and a date for Avengers Campus.
> 
> Positive steps in the right direction though!


Is CA still restricted as far as allowing ppl from other states in?


----------



## Douglas Dubh

MickeyWaffles said:


> You must have missed where I said “I suppose it probably depends on the location, though.”
> 
> Even if it is a reason for some locations, there’s no way it’s the ONLY reason for all. I think it’s a mix of many reasons, doesn’t have to be just one.


No I didn’t. I also didn’t miss where you said, “I don’t think this has anything to do with break rooms”.  And now you’re implying that I argued it was the only reason they weren’t opening more things, which of course I never did.


----------



## Eric Smith

LSUmiss said:


> Is CA still restricted as far as allowing ppl from other states in?


No


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Is CA still restricted as far as allowing ppl from other states in?


CA still asks out of state travelers to quarantine for 10 days after arrival and “strongly discrourages” tourism to CA. Link for the latest from the state.


----------



## LSUmiss

gottalovepluto said:


> CA still asks out of state travelers to quarantine for 10 days after arrival and “strongly discrourages” tourism to CA. Link for the latest from the state.


But dlr is set to open to just CA residents at first, right?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

LSUmiss said:


> But dlr is set to open to just CA residents at first, right?


The State is requiring theme parks to only allow CA residents for an unknown period of time. There is speculation that requirement will drop once the travel advisory is dropped but as of right now theme parks are CA residents only even in the least restrictive tier of closure.


----------



## LSUmiss

Gaugersaurus said:


> The State is requiring theme parks to only allow CA residents for an unknown period of time. There is speculation that requirement will drop once the travel advisory is dropped but as of right now theme parks are CA residents only even in the least restrictive tier of closure.


When is the travel advisory expected to be dropped? Does anyone know that yet?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

LSUmiss said:


> When is the travel advisory expected to be dropped? Does anyone know that yet?


No one knows when the advisory is expected to be dropped. For all we know the CA resident restriction on theme parks and/or travel advisory could last until Newsom decides there is no longer a need for COVID restrictions in CA.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Gaugersaurus said:


> No one knows when the advisory is expected to be dropped. For all we know the CA resident restriction on theme parks and/or travel advisory could last until Newsom decides there is no longer a need for COVID restrictions in CA.


^the sad but honest truth


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Gaugersaurus said:


> No one knows when the advisory is expected to be dropped. For all we know the CA resident restriction on theme parks and/or travel advisory could last until Newsom decides there is no longer a need for COVID restrictions in CA.



Or until there's a potential change in leadership depending on what happens this Fall from what I'm reading too... But we can't dive into the nuts and bolts of that topic here. 

I keep debating just reserving a hotel for August on pure hope.. just in case. I don't think anyone knows when we'll see that restriction lifted. I've seen speculation ranging from the optimistic to pessimistic all across the board. As far as I'm aware, there was never a specific 'goal post' given for when that would be removed. But the state still hasn't updated the website with the entirety of their revised theme park guidelines just yet, I'm sure when that happens we'll get more info? Maybe? Hopefully?


----------



## Kimpossible1

MickeyWaffles said:


> I don’t think the break room issue is really preventing them from adding more CMs back and opening more things up. What source is that information even coming from? Why are you telling Disney to get creative on break rooms when we don’t even know if it’s an issue? Granted, this was 15+ years ago but there was a very large cafeteria style break area at the resort I worked at during my college program and we were not packed in like sardines at all. In fact, people could spread out and keep to themselves. I suppose it probably depends on the location, though.
> 
> As long as we’re speculating, I don’t think this has anything to do with break rooms. I personally don’t think certain things will come back until the college program (aka the super cheap labor) comes back - which could be sooner than I previously thought based on comments Chapek has made recently. CP group housing is the biggest safety issue, but also one area where I could see them require vaccination. Once there’s easy access to the vax for the CP, I think they’ll try to get things moving on that.



The break rooms are an issue.  I'm a laid off CM and our break room could hold about 20-25 pre-covid and now only 7 allowed at all times.


----------



## Kimpossible1

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms either, but there are multiple people on this thread arguing that break rooms are some big factor in not opening up more at the resorts and parks.



I don't think anyone is arguing...just stating simple facts.  You don't work there and don't know the facts.


----------



## J-Dog

Krandor said:


> Unless you are going to ask them for proof saying people who have gotten the vaccine don't have to abide by restrictions will only make those that are vaccine hesitant just start saying "I've been vaccinated. I don't have to follow your rules" - the same group that tried to create those "mask exemption cards".
> 
> I'm in georgia and not yet in a group that can get the vaccine and I don't really want vaccinated people even if I know they are to not have to follow all the rules. Case in point, as someboody not vaccinated I don't want somebody even if I know they are vaccinated standing right behind me in line with no mask at the grocery store. That would still not be comffortable to me.
> 
> At some point even if vaccinated you have to have some respect for people that haven't been at least until we get to the point where anybody can walk in and get a shot with no waiting and we are not there yet and at least a few months out.


I notice that you completely glossed-over my comment about waiting for the science to confirm that the vaccines reduce transmission before allowing decreased Covid restrictions, in order to decrease vaccine hesitancy.  That was the entire point of my comment.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Kimpossible1 said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing...just stating simple facts.  You don't work there and don't know the facts.


No one on this thread knows the facts.  We are all just speculating.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Douglas Dubh said:


> No I didn’t. I also didn’t miss where you said, “I don’t think this has anything to do with break rooms”.  And now you’re implying that I argued it was the only reason they weren’t opening more things, which of course I never did.



Did not imply that you said that. 2nd paragraph in my post was not directed at you specifically, it was addressing the overall conversation. Others in the thread pointed to that as a main reason.

Only my first sentence was directed to you.


----------



## Krandor

J-Dog said:


> I notice that you completely glossed-over my comment about waiting for the science to confirm that the vaccines reduce transmission before allowing decreased Covid restrictions, in order to decrease vaccine hesitancy.  That was the entire point of my comment.



The problem is even if transmission is zero after getting the vaccine trying to have two different sets of rules for vaccinated people and non vaccinated people is impossibble to enforce. It just isn't logically feasible. 

And for myself I don't care even if transmission is zero I don't want somebody I don't know at the grocery store right behind me in line at WDW without a mask because they claim "they are vaccinated" if I haven't been yet and want to be. 

Two sets of rules just isn't workable.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> No one on this thread knows the facts. We are all just speculating.


Some are speculating based on known facts.  Some are not.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

ENJDisneyFan said:


> No one on this thread knows the facts.  We are all just speculating.


read post from Kimpossible1 just a few above yours


----------



## Kimpossible1

ENJDisneyFan said:


> No one on this thread knows the facts.  We are all just speculating.



I worked there and know numerous CM's in other parks who also state that break rooms are huge issue.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Slow news day, huh?

Well, here’s a little dose of happiness from A Touch of Disney today!
(Even though I don’t want meet and greets to be canceled forever, this is very adorable.) Fun to see characters popping up at DCA again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372653961472184321


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Kimpossible1 said:


> I worked there and know numerous CM's in other parks who also state that break rooms are huge issue.


Good grief.  I never said it wasn’t an issue.  All I said was that it shouldn’t be an insurmountable issue for a multi million dollar company.  
I’m done with the break room debate.


----------



## Eric Smith

ENJDisneyFan said:


> No one on this thread knows the facts.  We are all just speculating.


I’m gonna go out on a limb and say the former CM who commented probably knows the facts.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Kimpossible1 said:


> The break rooms are an issue.  I'm a laid off CM and our break room could hold about 20-25 pre-covid and now only 7 allowed at all times.


my small park has gone from over 50 in break room to 8/10 at a time and yes it is blocked off and you are not able to change it


----------



## hereforthechurros

Kimpossible1 said:


> I worked there and know numerous CM's in other parks who also state that break rooms are huge issue.


Fully believe you, thanks for the insight. Haven’t speculated on it one way or the other, but it’s acceptable to believe existing space is an issue with distancing guidelines. Just funny that the same Disney who filed In a United States Patent Application Publication for “Systems and Methods to Provide an Interactive Environment in Response to Touch-based Inputs” which is AR that turns human skin into a communication network can’t also figure out how to erect temporary structures or configure unused space to allow more CMs to distance 

Hope you’re brought back ASAP! Sorry to hear you were a part of the larger layoffs.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Good grief.  I never said it wasn’t an issue.


You said, “I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms”.


----------



## amcc

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Good grief.  I never said it wasn’t an issue.  All I said was that it shouldn’t be an insurmountable issue for a multi million dollar company.
> I’m done with the break room debate.





Eric Smith said:


> I’m gonna go out on a limb and say the former CM who commented probably knows the facts.


Both of you can be correct at the same time.  The space is an issue because Disney is choosing to allow it to be an issue.  Factories, schools, universities, hospitals, corporate campuses across the world have figured out how to bring back their people (even places with union agreements).


----------



## Eric Smith

amcc said:


> Both of you can be correct at the same time.  The space is an issue because Disney is choosing to allow it to be an issue.  Factories, schools, universities, hospitals, corporate campuses across the world have figured out how to bring back their people (even places with union agreements).


Factories are a terrible example.   They just kept going COVID be damned.  Schools shut down for a while and then did a variety of things, none of which were that focused on COVID prevention.  Hospitals didn't ever send their essential staff home.  Corporate campuses went totally remote for the large part, that doesn't work for a theme park.


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> Factories are a terrible example.   They just kept going COVID be damned.  Schools shut down for a while and then did a variety of things, none of which were that focused on COVID prevention.  Hospitals didn't ever send their essential staff home.  Corporate campuses went totally remote for the large part, that doesn't work for a theme park.



So when Disney was closed, no one was bright enough to plan ahead for the need for more break room space?


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> So when Disney was closed, no one was bright enough to plan ahead for the need for more break room space?


There are only so many indoor spaces.  What do you expect them to do?  All of this over a couple angry Facebook posts?


----------



## New Mouse

Eric Smith said:


> There are only so many indoor spaces.  What do you expect them to do?  All of this over a couple angry Facebook posts?



Tents are a thing.   Air conditioned tents are a thing.   Unused convention and event space.  Unused hotel rooms.   Its really not as hard as you make it.  They managed to turn the polynesian break room into a quick service and then used tangaroa terrace as a staff area back when they did the renovations on the quick service.   You seem to forget this is all about Disney not wanting to spend money, they could care less right now if the staff has a break space.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I mean, I almost hate to bring it up ... and I probably will regret doing so ... but anyone know what’s going on with the pools now a couple days later? Are there still waits or  has that since been resolved? I haven’t seen any complaints about it on the FB groups I’m in for a couple days, pool wait/capacity complaints seem pretty slim.

I have friends heading down on Monday and I gave them a little warning about the pools. Not clear if it’s even a widespread issue, though.


----------



## Eeyore daily

It’s amazing how the argument of break rooms is still going on, meanwhile a touch of Disney began today. Would’ve been nice to see reports of how California Adventure handled everything. I saw some of the character interactions and they were so cute!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean, I almost hate to bring it up ... and I probably will regret doing so ... but anyone know what’s going on with the pools now a couple days later? Are there still waits or  has that since been resolved? I haven’t seen any complaints about it on the FB groups I’m in for a couple days, pool wait/capacity complaints seem pretty slim.
> 
> I have friends heading down on Monday and I gave them a little warning about the pools. Not clear if it’s even a widespread issue, though.


There was a thread about it on the resort boards.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eeyore daily said:


> It’s amazing how the argument of break rooms is still going on, meanwhile a touch of Disney began today. Would’ve been nice to see reports of how California Adventure handled everything. I saw some of the character interactions and they were so cute!!


We need a new Ryan for sharing news   I’m not on Twitter where most links and news are shared from as news seems to break there first. I enjoyed following along to see Touch of Disney pics on Instagram.


----------



## Eric Smith

New Mouse said:


> Tents are a thing.   Air conditioned tents are a thing.   Unused convention and event space.  Unused hotel rooms.   Its really not as hard as you make it.  They managed to turn the polynesian break room into a quick service and then used tangaroa terrace as a staff area back when they did the renovations on the quick service.   You seem to forget this is all about Disney not wanting to spend money, they could care less right now if the staff has a break space.


That’s a very cynical view of the world.


----------



## preemiemama

hereforthechurros said:


> We need a new Ryan for sharing news   I’m not on Twitter where most links and news are shared from as news seems to break there first. I enjoyed following along to see Touch of Disney pics on Instagram.


Mrsap is filling in nicely on the news update thread- she usually posts news there before I can get a link off my twitter feed.  

However...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372707516010934285

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372624101488082950


----------



## Eeyore daily

hereforthechurros said:


> We need a new Ryan for sharing news   I’m not on Twitter where most links and news are shared from as news seems to break there first. I enjoyed following along to see Touch of Disney pics on Instagram.


This board seems to be suffering the most and definitely needs a “Ryan”


----------



## preemiemama

Eeyore daily said:


> This board seems to be suffering the most and definitely needs a “Ryan”


Agreed.  Missing that here as well.


----------



## Helvetica

Six Flags St Louis is removing two rides for the 2021 season, the Moon Cars and Superman Tower of Power. Catwoman is also delayed until 2022 (originally set to open in 2020). The carousel refurb looks like it’s still going well.

2020 Season Passes were also extended for the entire 2021 season.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> There was a thread about it on the resort boards.



Thank you! I’ll scoot over there and take a look.


----------



## mrsap

preemiemama said:


> Mrsap is filling in nicely on the news update thread- she usually posts news there before I can get a link off my twitter feed.
> 
> However...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372707516010934285
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372624101488082950



Thanks so much! I enjoy helping out!  I’m happy to share the daily news here too! I had just assumed everyone got the main news source from the News Roundup. Starting today, I’ll post here as well! I don’t mind at all!


----------



## mrsap

By the way, Good morning! 


*Orange County Convention Center in Florida Lowers Its Vaccine Age Requirement*


----------



## mrsap

*Yesterday’s news recap:


Disney Cruise Line Reveals New Destinations and Itineraries for Summer 2022*


*Spotlights return to Disney's Hollywood Studios with new lighting at the Chinese Theatre*


*Repainting of Faded Cinderella Castle Turrets Continues at Magic Kingdom*


*Imagineer Provides Closer Look at “Point of Light” Fixture for Spaceship Earth, New Details*


*Mickey and Minnie Physically Distanced Meet and Greet Debuts in EPCOT Entrance Plaza*


*Goofy and Pluto Physically Distanced Meet and Greet Debuts in EPCOT Entrance Plaza*


*We’re LIVE From ‘A Touch of Disney’ at Disney California Adventure*


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Douglas Dubh said:


> You said, “I don't think it has anything to do with break rooms”.


Correct.   And I will repeat myself one last time.  I never said that break rooms are not an issue.  I said I don’t think break rooms *are the reason they won't open more things*, *because IMO the break room issue is easily solvable*.  I’m really not sure why folks are continuing to harp on this.  It’s my opinion.  I never questioned anyone, former CM or otherwise, who said break rooms have limited capacity.  All I’ve said is that I don’t believe that is what’s preventing Disney from opening stuff up.  Can we move on to something else now?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean, I almost hate to bring it up ... and I probably will regret doing so ... but anyone know what’s going on with the pools now a couple days later? Are there still waits or  has that since been resolved? I haven’t seen any complaints about it on the FB groups I’m in for a couple days, pool wait/capacity complaints seem pretty slim.
> 
> I have friends heading down on Monday and I gave them a little warning about the pools. Not clear if it’s even a widespread issue, though.


I haven't heard much since that one day.  I honestly think if it was a widespread issue it would be all over the Disney news.  I'm hoping it was a fluke thing at CSR and for most resorts it's not a common issue.


----------



## jlwhitney

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I haven't heard much since that one day.  I honestly think if it was a widespread issue it would be all over the Disney news.  I'm hoping it was a fluke thing at CSR and for most resorts it's not a common issue.



Weekends are probably going to when its more of an issue. Many are just doing weekend stays whether resort only or parks.


----------



## mrsap

*PHOTOS & VIDEOS: First Look at Lamplight Lounge in Disney California Adventure*


----------



## mrsap

*2021 Disney World Resort Easter Egg Display Locations and Dates*


*Foodie Guide to Easter at Disney Parks*


----------



## mrsap

*Disney CEO Comments on the Future of the Reservation System and More*


----------



## mrsap

*Travel Restrictions Between US and Canada Extended Again*


----------



## Eric Smith

mrsap said:


> *Disney CEO Comments on the Future of the Reservation System and More*


That's a master class in taking a paragraph of a statement and turning it in to an article.  It doesn't seem like Chapek said anything that would give any insight in to how long a reservation system would stick around.


----------



## mrsap

Eric Smith said:


> That's a master class in taking a paragraph of a statement and turning it in to an article.  It doesn't seem like Chapek said anything that would give any insight in to how long a reservation system would stick around.



He didn’t. lol I also think some people mastered answering a question without actually answering the question  The title definitely doesn’t fit the article.


----------



## Eric Smith

mrsap said:


> He didn’t. lol I also think some people mastered answering a question without actually answering the question  The title definitely doesn’t fit the article.


Haha, yeah.  The article almost reads like a conspiracy theorist drawing meaning from vague statements.


----------



## jlwhitney

mrsap said:


> *Disney CEO m km Comments on the Future of the Reservation System and More*



I can’t help but laugh comparing temp checks to tsa baggage screening.Temp checks overall do nothing. Both are theater with temp even more so than baggage.


----------



## mrsap

jlwhitney said:


> I can’t help but laugh comparing temp checks to tsa baggage screening.Temp checks overall do nothing. Both are theater with temp even more so than baggage.



I took it it to mean, similar to the need for daily bag checks, temp screenings aren’t going anywhere. I’m fine with whatever they want to do, as long as I can go to Disney


----------



## jlwhitney

mrsap said:


> I took it it to mean, similar to the need for daily bag checks, temp screenings aren’t going anywhere. I’m fine with whatever they want to do, as long as I can go to Disney



They didn’t compare to daily bag checks they compared it to the screening at airports for bags which is much more detailed.

Unless they switch to the walk through ones it will be a huge bottleneck once parks are packed solid again.  But it’s all theater since most fevers people will just mask with medications before going in. Someone that is going to go in sick will still do it, the ones that wouldn’t will still not. And honestly only some fevers even mean a person is contagious.


----------



## Eric Smith

jlwhitney said:


> They didn’t compare to daily bag checks they compared it to the screening at airports for bags which is much more detailed.
> 
> Unless they switch to the walk through ones it will be a huge bottleneck once parks are packed solid again.  But it’s all theater since most fevers people will just mask with medications before going in. Someone that is going to go in sick will still do it, the ones that wouldn’t will still not. And honestly only some fevers even mean a person is contagious.


Also those thermometers are pretty inaccurate.  The temperature screening doesn't do anything.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.npr.org/2021/03/19/9786...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm
Well, they confirmed it- CDC now says schools can do three feet apart rather than six. 

I wonder if we'll see this implemented at WDW? Be a game changer all around if they do!


----------



## HokieRaven5

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/19/9786...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm
> Well, they confirmed it- CDC now says schools can do three feet apart rather than six.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see this implemented at WDW? Be a game changer all around if they do!



They'll take longer for public areas than schools, but this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Farro

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/19/9786...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm
> Well, they confirmed it- CDC now says schools can do three feet apart rather than six.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see this implemented at WDW? Be a game changer all around if they do!



CDC guidance is specifically for schools. WDW isn't going to change anything based on this.


----------



## NashvilleMama

jlwhitney said:


> They didn’t compare to daily bag checks they compared it to the screening at airports for bags which is much more detailed.
> 
> Unless they switch to the walk through ones it will be a huge bottleneck once parks are packed solid again.  But it’s all theater since most fevers people will just mask with medications before going in. Someone that is going to go in sick will still do it, the ones that wouldn’t will still not. And honestly only some fevers even mean a person is contagious.


our school district just announced no more temp checks - it's apparently caught zero cases since August. My own daughter had covid (which we didn't know, were completely unaware of her exposure the week before), went to school in the morning with no temp during screening, and by lunchtime was sent home sick with a fever that kept going up and up by the hour. Temp checks are total theater.


----------



## mrsap

*Walt Disney World operating hours extended in early April and first look at June hours*


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Farro said:


> CDC guidance is specifically for schools. WDW isn't going to change anything based on this.



A few (hundred? lol) pages back folks were discussing how we wish WDW would follow the WHO guidance which says three feet- not six. So hoping this was a push in that direction. I think 'six feet' is so ingrained in America now it'd be hard to change.


----------



## Eric Smith

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/19/9786...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm
> Well, they confirmed it- CDC now says schools can do three feet apart rather than six.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see this implemented at WDW? Be a game changer all around if they do!


A theme park isn't a school


----------



## Kimpossible1

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Correct.   And I will repeat myself one last time.  I never said that break rooms are not an issue.  I said I don’t think break rooms *are the reason they won't open more things*, *because IMO the break room issue is easily solvable*.  I’m really not sure why folks are continuing to harp on this.  It’s my opinion.  I never questioned anyone, former CM or otherwise, who said break rooms have limited capacity.  All I’ve said is that I don’t believe that is what’s preventing Disney from opening stuff up.  Can we move on to something else now?



Yes we can move on, but it's not easily solvable   ✌


----------



## mrsap

*Guardians of the Galaxy Cosmic Rewind construction update*


----------



## mrsap

*Is the Jungle Cruise Refurbishment Starting SOON in Disney World? Here’s What We Know.*


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Eric Smith said:


> A theme park isn't a school



Hey now, how else can I justify taking the kid out of school for trips here and there for Disney? It's an eduacitonal experience, darnnit. (Kidding... don't come at me!)


----------



## leahgoogle

NashvilleMama said:


> our school district just announced no more temp checks - it's apparently caught zero cases since August. My own daughter had covid (which we didn't know, were completely unaware of her exposure the week before), went to school in the morning with no temp during screening, and by lunchtime was sent home sick with a fever that kept going up and up by the hour. Temp checks are total theater.


I agree. Temp checks are not a good screening tool. Our family had covid and my brother's too (months apart). None of us had a fever. My brother said there were cases in his work that were not caught by temp checks. My daughter had a temp check at a doctor's office and it actually measured "lo" because she had just come in from the cold weather outside. It is totally inconsistent and can be manipulated.


----------



## BorderTenny

Eric Smith said:


> A theme park isn't a school


But I can read this post thanks to the Phoenicians.


----------



## coolbrook

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.npr.org/2021/03/19/9786...ook&utm_medium=news_tab&utm_content=algorithm
> Well, they confirmed it- CDC now says schools can do three feet apart rather than six.
> 
> I wonder if we'll see this implemented at WDW? Be a game changer all around if they do!


This article said the *students* can be three feet apart, but still said that adults need to be six feet from students and each other.  This would not be easily translatable to Disney.


----------



## gottalovepluto

—

ETA: @TikiTikiFan deleted. Caught up and saw you already took a through ribbing and felt guilty for piling on


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Apparently no one else remembers the pages and pages of convo from earlier this week on speculating on why WDW won't follow the WHO recommend of three feet distance which is the main reason I shared the CDC article.   

Personally, I don't see why the CDC doesn't align with what the rest of the world is doing but that's a different convo.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> —
> 
> ETA: @TikiTikiFan deleted. Caught up and saw you already took a through ribbing and felt guilty for piling on



These boards are like walking on eggshells these days... just sharing a link to a relevant convo we literally just had on this thread... don't shoot the messenger lol!


----------



## Farro

TikiTikiFan said:


> These boards are like walking on eggshells these days... just sharing a link to a relevant convo we literally just had on this thread... don't shoot the messenger lol!



who piled on? You asked if WDW would start this soon and people answered.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Farro said:


> who piled on? You asked if WDW would start this soon and people answered.



Piled on? Huh?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

leahgoogle said:


> I agree. Temp checks are not a good screening tool. Our family had covid and my brother's too (months apart). None of us had a fever. My brother said there were cases in his work that were not caught by temp checks. My daughter had a temp check at a doctor's office and it actually measured "lo" because she had just come in from the cold weather outside. It is totally inconsistent and can be manipulated.



Anecdotal evidence but everyone I've personally known that has gotten covid haven't run fevers. I suppose the argument is it can't hurt.. if it manages to catch someone with a fever then it's better than nothing?


----------



## mrsap

*An ICONIC Magic Kingdom Sign Is Getting Some TLC!*


----------



## atricks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372944130226188292
Beginning in June, Adventure of the Seas will be relocated to her new homeport of Nassau, Bahamas to offer 7-night cruises to destinations such as Cozumel, Grand Bahama Island, and Perfect Day at CocoCay.

The new cruises will sail June through August 2021.All crew members will be vaccinated for Covid-19 onboard, and fully vaccinated guests 18 years of age and older are able to sail. Children under the age of 18 with proof of negative COVID-19 test results are able to sail as well


----------



## Pyotr

atricks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372944130226188292


Pass.


----------



## mrsap

*Florida Vaccination Eligibility Age Lowered to 50*


----------



## mrsap

*U.S. Disney Employees May Be Able to Return to Their Offices This Summer*


----------



## helloconnie

mrsap said:


> *Florida Vaccination Eligibility Age Lowered to 50*



There is a massive vaccine distribution about to happen across the country.  The next couple of weeks are going to be wild.


----------



## leahgoogle

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anecdotal evidence but everyone I've personally known that has gotten covid haven't run fevers. I suppose the argument is it can't hurt.. if it manages to catch someone with a fever then it's better than nothing?


Very true. It could catch a case of covid or another virus. I don't mind getting temp checks. I just don't trust that because a fever isn't found a person doesn't have covid.


----------



## helloconnie

atricks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372944130226188292
> Beginning in June, Adventure of the Seas will be relocated to her new homeport of Nassau, Bahamas to offer 7-night cruises to destinations such as Cozumel, Grand Bahama Island, and Perfect Day at CocoCay.
> 
> The new cruises will sail June through August 2021.All crew members will be vaccinated for Covid-19 onboard, and fully vaccinated guests 18 years of age and older are able to sail. Children under the age of 18 with proof of negative COVID-19 test results are able to sail as well



Interesting.  Most places require you to be tested prior to arriving so how is the port of call thing going to work???


----------



## mrsap

*Space Mountain Evacuated in Magic Kingdom*


----------



## mrsap

*An Update Could Be Coming to the Dumbo Sign in Magic Kingdom*


----------



## mrsap

*Large 50th anniversary decoration piece now in-place at Cinderella Castle*


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mrsap said:


> *Large 50th anniversary decoration piece now in-place at Cinderella Castle*


I really like the decorations that have gone up so far!


----------



## mrsap

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I really like the decorations that have gone up so far!



So pretty! Definitely dresses it up


----------



## StelmackFamily

As an RN working our Health Dept Vaccine clinics on my days off from my normal nursing job, it's insane starting next week! multiple clinics with large doses available.  Next Saturday is a 12-hour shift for me giving vaccines at a Mass site!


helloconnie said:


> There is a massive vaccine distribution about to happen across the country.  The next couple of weeks are going to be wild.


----------



## mrsap

*Jungle Cruise Adds New Characters, Mischievous Wildlife and Skipper Humor to Classic Attraction*


----------



## J-Dog

Krandor said:


> The problem is even if transmission is zero after getting the vaccine trying to have two different sets of rules for vaccinated people and non vaccinated people is impossibble to enforce. It just isn't logically feasible.
> 
> *And for myself I don't care even if transmission is zero I don't want somebody I don't know at the grocery store right behind me in line at WDW without a mask* because they claim "they are vaccinated" if I haven't been yet and want to be.
> 
> Two sets of rules just isn't workable.


But I think (and hope) that scenario is going to be unavoidable very soon - once the vaccine is available to everyone and has had time to be given to everyone, then you will have no idea who is and is not vaccinated by choice.  And mask requirements will be removed before Covid is completely eradicated. So transmission will theoretically be possible for a long, long time - maybe forever.


----------



## mrsap

*A Closer Look at the New Chinese Theater Lighting Package*


----------



## Krandor

J-Dog said:


> But I think (and hope) that scenario is going to be unavoidable very soon - once the vaccine is available to everyone and has had time to be given to everyone, then you will have no idea who is and is not vaccinated by choice.  And mask requirements will be removed before Covid is completely eradicated. So transmission will theoretically be possible for a long, long time - maybe forever.



Agree .  My only point is separate rules for vaccinated vs unvaccinated isn't happening.  At a point we will drop the rules (or make them optional) but that will also apply to everybody and I do expect we will do it too soon and create one more spike before we are done.


----------



## SmittS

atricks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372944130226188292
> Beginning in June, Adventure of the Seas will be relocated to her new homeport of Nassau, Bahamas to offer 7-night cruises to destinations such as Cozumel, Grand Bahama Island, and Perfect Day at CocoCay.
> 
> The new cruises will sail June through August 2021.All crew members will be vaccinated for Covid-19 onboard, and fully vaccinated guests 18 years of age and older are able to sail. Children under the age of 18 with proof of negative COVID-19 test results are able to sail as well


I’ve been calling COVID Coco for most of the past year, so getting on a cruise right now to go to CocoCay cracks me up. Relevant name.


----------



## J-Dog

Krandor said:


> Agree .  My only point is separate rules for vaccinated vs unvaccinated isn't happening.  At a point we will drop the rules (or make them optional) but that will also apply to everybody and I do expect we will do it too soon and create one more spike before we are done.


I don't disagree with you here. I just wish there was a way to convince people who are hesitant about the vaccine to get it - and it seems to me that instant gratification (i.e. "you don't have to wear a mask anymore") would be the best way. But I agree with you that, logistically, it would be difficult.


----------



## mrsap

*Both Monorail Lines Are DOWN in Disney World*


----------



## mrsap

*Entrance and Exit Restrictions in Shops Starting to Ease in Disney World*


----------



## Pyotr

mrsap said:


> *Entrance and Exit Restrictions in Shops Starting to Ease in Disney World*



Good. I got yelled at trying to exit the mercantile at WL through the entrance. Honestly, I had no idea it was even a rule. Keep in mind not one CM said anything when  other shoppers stood directly next to me looking at items. It’s as stupid as the one way isles at grocery stores.


----------



## mrsap

Pyotr said:


> Good. I got yelled at trying to exit the mercantile at WL through the entrance. Honestly, I had no idea it was even a rule. Keep in mind not one CM said anything when  other shoppers stood directly next to me looking at items. It’s as stupid as the one way isles at grocery stores.



Sorry that happened to you. 

By the way, not sure if you noticed, but your avatar is sideways.


----------



## mrsap

*EPCOT Easter Egg Scavenger Hunt Returns for 2021 Flower and Garden Festival*


----------



## J-Dog

Pyotr said:


> Good. I got yelled at trying to exit the mercantile at WL through the entrance. Honestly, I had no idea it was even a rule. Keep in mind not one CM said anything when  other shoppers stood directly next to me looking at items. *It’s as stupid as the one way isles at grocery stores.*


LOL! I totally agree. I had assumed that those things had gone away long ago ay WDW. Wal-Mart decided those directional aisle signs were worthless and being completely ignored, so they removed them last fall.


----------



## mrsap

*Disneyland Legacy Passholders Can Pick Up TWO Special Items at A Touch of Disney*


----------



## mamapenguin

Eric Smith said:


> Also those thermometers are pretty inaccurate.  The temperature screening doesn't do anything.


And yet they still do it...


----------



## Oldnewfan

You guys should have been at Jax Zoo today. Taste of 2019.  Holy cow people are pent-up. Wide open. Had a great time. Everything was open and parking filled up the overflow lot. Was there three weeks ago and overheard staff taking about leaving because it was so dead. They were tickled today and cutting up.


----------



## jlwhitney

Oldnewfan said:


> You guys should have been at Jax Zoo today. Taste of 2019.  Holy cow people are pent-up. Wide open. Had a great time. Everything was open and parking filled up the overflow lot. Was there three weeks ago and overheard staff taking about leaving because it was so dead. They were tickled today and cutting up.



It is spring break for Clay and St Johns County. I am in Clay and everywhere has been packed. We went to Texas Roadhouse and it was 2019 also, works for us...LOL. But man the traffic can go away...lol.


----------



## jkh36619

Eric Smith said:


> A theme park isn't a school


You serious Clark?


----------



## mrsap

Morning! Happy Saturday!! 

I’m not sure if this would interest you guys, but I love that this website lists the wait times for each park, throughout each day. I like checking them out in the morning, especially weeks like this when parks are to capacity. Thought I’d share....

*WAIT TIMES for 3/19/21*


----------



## mrsap

*Disney World Extends Park Hours for Early April*


----------



## CogsworthTN

mrsap said:


> *Disney World Extends Park Hours for Early April*


This made me a happy camper.


----------



## mrsap

*US Has Busiest Pandemic-Era Travel Day as Crowds Build to Easter Peak*


----------



## Eric Smith

jkh36619 said:


> You serious Clark?


That’s what the order said.  It actually only said to reduce distancing in elementary schools.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Royal Caribbean marks 2021 return to Caribbean with cruises from the Bahamas*


----------



## OKW Lover

Eric Smith said:


> Also those thermometers are pretty inaccurate.


The devices they use are medical grade instruments.  Their accuracy is actuallypretty good.


----------



## luv2cheer92

OKW Lover said:


> The devices they use are medical grade instruments.  Their accuracy is actuallypretty good.


I had a guy in line in front of me one time ask what his temp was and it showed 92.something. I would say that was not accurate.


----------



## OKW Lover

luv2cheer92 said:


> I had a guy in line in front of me one time ask what his temp was and it showed 92.something. I would say that was not accurate.


I've done that often and the result has always been normal.


----------



## mrsap

*The Magic Kingdom Map That Disney WON’T Print*


----------



## mrsap

*Ashley Eckstein is Hosting a FREE Event in Disney World Next Week! Here’s How to Join!*


----------



## OKW Lover

mrsap said:


> *Ashley Eckstein is Hosting a FREE Event in Disney World Next Week! Here’s How to Join!*


I read the story and I'm still not clear - Who is Ashley Eckerstein?  What has she done that would be of interest?


----------



## mrsap

*TRON Lightcycle Run Canopy Skeleton Days Away from Completion at Magic Kingdom*


----------



## mrsap

OKW Lover said:


> I read the story and I'm still not clear - Who is Ashley Eckerstein?  What has she done that would be of interest?



She is best known for the voice of Ahsoka Tano! (Star Wars Rebels, Clone Wars, etc., amongst other things.) Here’s her Wikipedia... ASHLEY ECKSTEIN


----------



## mrsap

*The ‘Mane’ Stars of Main Street Are Back in Disneyland*


----------



## mrsap

*EVERY Photo-Op at Disney California Adventure’s New Event*


----------



## mrsap

*Two Parks at Universal Orlando Have Reached Capacity!*


----------



## mrsap

*A Peek at Some of the Incredible Disney Resort Easter Egg Displays!*


----------



## gottalovepluto

luv2cheer92 said:


> I had a guy in line in front of me one time ask what his temp was and it showed 92.something. I would say that was not accurate.


“Well sir, the bad news is you are apparently dead. The good news is the Haunted Mansion is to the left of the Castle.”


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> “Well sir, the bad news is you are apparently dead. The good news is the Huanted Mansion is to the left of the Castle.”


I got a reading of 82 one time going in to work.  The guard just said "you're good to go".  I was thinking that he should be worried because that meant I was a zombie.


----------



## elle21

Pyotr said:


> Good. I got yelled at trying to exit the mercantile at WL through the entrance. Honestly, I had no idea it was even a rule. Keep in mind not one CM said anything when  other shoppers stood directly next to me looking at items. It’s as stupid as the one way isles at grocery stores.


I got yelled at too. There was literally no one else in the store or the lobby area outside the store except the workers. It’s all so stupid.


----------



## mrsap

*Heavy Police Presence, Crime Scene Tape Spotted at EPCOT*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mrsap said:


> *A Peek at Some of the Incredible Disney Resort Easter Egg Displays!*



Hey! I know you are spending a lot of time gathering and posting links to keep everyone updated, but a lot of these ones are probably best suited for the general News Round Up thread. That spot is sort of a catch-all for all news, but this thread is really for operational updates/discussions about covid -things opening back up, policies changing, etc.

I just don’t want you to waste your time posting in 2 spots since people are more focused on tracking/discussing the covid-related changes in this thread.


----------



## mrsap

MickeyWaffles said:


> Hey! I know you are spending a lot of time gathering and posting links to keep everyone updated, but a lot of these ones are probably best suited for the general News Round Up thread. That spot is sort of a catch-all for all news, but this thread is really for operational updates/discussions about covid -things opening back up, policies changing, etc.
> 
> I just don’t want you to waste your time posting in 2 spots since people are more focused on tracking/discussing the covid-related changes in this thread.



Ok. Sorry about that.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

mrsap said:


> Ok. Sorry about that.



No worries! Obviously sometimes the conversation strays OT, but it’s really intended to be updates/discussions around operational updates or changes due to covid


----------



## hertamaniac

mrsap said:


> Ok. Sorry about that.



You need not to apologize.  I think it was getting a little convoluted with overlap; I applaud your initiative.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> Ok. Sorry about that.





MickeyWaffles said:


> No problem! Obviously sometimes the conversation strays OT, but it’s really intended to be updates/discussions around operational updates or changes due to covid



It was a nice break from the multi-page circular debates!


----------



## rstevens333

Two silly questions if anyone knows the answer:

Are they still doing AP magnets in Animal Kingdom next week? (I believe it was ending 3/19)

Any word on sporks selling out? We'd like to grab 1-2.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

HokieRaven5 said:


> It was a nice break from the multi-page circular debates!



Oh, I agree! The circular discussion certainly gets tedious. I just think it’s important to try to keep this thread as it was intended rather than have it become catch-all for all parks news that is more relevant to the general news round-up.

I like having a thread specifically about covid operational updates, discussion and speculation. Especially since we have Disneyland opening on the horizon, more WDW resorts reopening in the near future, etc.

If others disagree, that’s totally fine! Since the beginning of this thread, I remember Ryan reminding us (a lot) that this thread shouldn’t be a catch-all for all news so I guess it stuck with me. Not a big deal if others disagree.


----------



## mrsap

MickeyWaffles said:


> Oh, I agree! The circular discussion certainly gets tedious. I just think it’s important to try to keep this thread as it was intended rather than have it become catch-all for all parks news that is more relevant to the general news round-up.
> 
> I like having a thread specifically about covid operational updates, discussion and speculation. Especially since we have Disneyland opening on the horizon, more WDW resorts reopening in the near future, etc.
> 
> If others disagree, that’s totally fine! Since the beginning of this thread, I remember Ryan reminding us (a lot) that this thread shouldn’t be a catch-all for all news so I guess it stuck with me. Not a big deal if others disagree.



It’s understandable. I wasn’t sure what news you guys were looking for, so I was just reporting everything new in both spots. I was just trying to help the board out. ETA: I’ll be more selective with what I post.


----------



## jade1

mrsap said:


> *Florida Vaccination Eligibility Age Lowered to 50*



I got mine (at 60) since we have a home in FL a couple weeks ago, I think its still 65 here in MN. 

Thank you FL.


----------



## preemiemama

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373660156609839110
Cross-posting this because I thought it applied here.  Not sure he's got accurate data- IMHO, anyway...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

preemiemama said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373660156609839110
> Cross-posting this because I thought it applied here.  Not sure he's got accurate data- IMHO, anyway...



I think a lot would depend on the questions bring asked. If they are more focused on how Disney is doing given Covid and in regards to their safety measures, I can see a lot of people commenting they are "satisfied" ... I see tons of comments like "It feels safer at Disney than at my local grocery store"

And I think being satisfied awknowledging a pandemic is going on is different than being satisfied during normal times


----------



## jlwhitney

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a lot would depend on the questions bring asked. If they are more focused on how Disney is doing given Covid and in regards to their safety measures, I can see a lot of people commenting they are "satisfied" ... I see tons of comments like "It feels safer at Disney than at my local grocery store"
> 
> And I think being satisfied awknowledging a pandemic is going on is different than being satisfied during normal times



I agree.  Too much left out info to really gain much from the statement.


----------



## cgattis

mrsap said:


> It’s understandable. I wasn’t sure what news you guys were looking for, so I was just reporting everything new in both spots. I was just trying to help the board out. I’ll leave the news reporting to the experts!


Hey, that “map that Disney won’t print” is SPOT ON though! My friends are going in May (and we still might), and haven’t been since the pandemic began, so it’s a great way to be ready for what to expect. Really appreciate that one!


----------



## preemiemama

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think a lot would depend on the questions bring asked. If they are more focused on how Disney is doing given Covid and in regards to their safety measures, I can see a lot of people commenting they are "satisfied" ... I see tons of comments like "It feels safer at Disney than at my local grocery store"
> 
> And I think being satisfied awknowledging a pandemic is going on is different than being satisfied during normal times





jlwhitney said:


> I agree.  Too much left out info to really gain much from the statement.



That was my thinking as well.  Comparatively, WDW is doing a good job making people feel safe in a pandemic.  But "satisfied" when you think about typical pre-COVID operations?  Nope...


----------



## SierraT

mrsap said:


> It’s understandable. I wasn’t sure what news you guys were looking for, so I was just reporting everything new in both spots. I was just trying to help the board out. I’ll leave the news reporting to the experts!



I don’t go to the other boards and really only ended up here because of the COVID discussion.  Thought your links were helpful.


----------



## SierraT

preemiemama said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373660156609839110
> Cross-posting this because I thought it applied here.  Not sure he's got accurate data- IMHO, anyway...



I’m satisfied but with a few exceptions:

1) Please, for the love of God, remove the plastic on the Frozen ride.
2) Keep the 6ft distancing because we very much enjoy not getting ankle rammed by strollers.  
3) Please remove item that shall not be named which starts with an m sooner rather than later. 

Of course, all of this is said in jest (kind of).


----------



## LSUmiss

preemiemama said:


> That was my thinking as well.  Comparatively, WDW is doing a good job making people feel safe in a pandemic.  But "satisfied" when you think about typical pre-COVID operations?  Nope...


Perhaps that says more about the terrible state of things at the parks (crowds, fast pass plus, upcharges, etc) pre-Covid than it says about now.


----------



## CouponGirl

I miss the news only thread... is there anyone that will be taking it over? Miss a few days over here and there’s a lot of missed pages to go through!


----------



## scrappinginontario

CouponGirl said:


> I miss the news only thread... is there anyone that will be taking it over? Miss a few days over here and there’s a lot of missed pages to go through!


The News thread has continued.  @mrsap adds many links to news sources as do others.


----------



## CouponGirl

scrappinginontario said:


> The News thread has continued.  @mrsap adds many links to news sources as do others.


Hmmm... I’m not seeing that it’s been updated since January? Is it located in a new thread?

this is the one I was referring to:https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-parks-and-resorts-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/


----------



## Eric Smith

CouponGirl said:


> Hmmm... I’m not seeing that it’s been updated since January? Is it located in a new thread?
> 
> this is the one I was referring to:https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-parks-and-resorts-reopening-updates-news-only.3802762/


It’s the one titled “News Roundup 2021” that is stickied at the top of News and Rumors.


----------



## CouponGirl

Eric Smith said:


> It’s the one titled “News Roundup 2021” that is stickied at the top of News and Rumors.


Thank you!


----------



## mshanson3121

preemiemama said:


> That was my thinking as well.  Comparatively, WDW is doing a good job making people feel safe in a pandemic.  But "satisfied" when you think about typical pre-COVID operations?  Nope...



This. I haven't even been during Covid and I can say with absolute certainty I wouldn't be as satisfied now as I would be before. Reasons:

1. No FP+ (many here hate it but for us it is a huge help)
2. The change to Extra Magic Hours
3. Reduced park hours
4. The lack of entertainment and shows and characters meet n greets
5. Virtual queues for stores and mobile ordering

I'm going to guess the only way they were able to achieve those results is by skewed questions designed to give those results. Which brings us to the question of: what Covid change are they looking to make permanent and will use that survey as an "excuse" -"But look, the people said it was better!"?


----------



## HikingFam

mshanson3121 said:


> This. I haven't even been during Covid and I can say with absolute certainty I wouldn't be as satisfied now as I would be before. Reasons:
> 
> 1. No FP+ (many here hate it but for us it is a huge help)
> 2. The change to Extra Magic Hours
> 3. Reduced park hours
> 4. The lack of entertainment and shows and characters meet n greets
> 5. Virtual queues for stores and mobile ordering
> 
> I'm going to guess the only way they were able to achieve those results is by skewed questions designed to give those results. Which brings us to the question of: what Covid change are they looking to make permanent and will use that survey as an "excuse" -"But look, the people said it was better!"?



Yeah, we’ve been 3 times since September, and the surveys I got were all about satisfaction with safety measures. Which, I was very satisfied with all of that. But I kept waiting for a question that would let me unleash my frustration about the long lines and no FP, but there was never a question that touched on that part of the experience. 

We are headed back in a few weeks, and I suspect this will be our last trip for a while- each time, things have been more crowded, longer lines, just a diminished experience for our family when we are used to working the system with FP and EMH and never waiting in a line more than 15-20 min. Restaurant options are also feeling very limited after a few trips, and ADRs are in high demand. The stories about pools hitting capacity are probably the last straw for me, but we will see.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Worth noting/a reminder that All Star Movies (around 1,915 rooms) reopens today (pushed back from an earlier 2/9/2021 reopening date).  In total, around 12,900 Disney hotel rooms are now open (58%) and around 9,500 remain closed (42%).

The remaining announced reopenings are:

BC - 5/30/21 (around 576 rooms)
WL - 6/6/21 (around 430 rooms)
Poly - Summer 2021, but taking bookings 7/19/21 (around 485 rooms)

Which leaves the following resort hotels with no reopening information announced, most of which are rather large resorts:
AKL - around 970 rooms
BWI - around 372 rooms
POFQ - around 1,008 rooms
POR - around 2,047 rooms
ASMusic - around 1,699 rooms
ASSports - around 1,910 rooms

Note, all room counts are approximate and I'm not including DVC/Villa or Ft. Wilderness unit counts for the sake of simplicity.

Great to see another resort reopen for the CMs that work there and were called back, as well as additional hotel options for guests.


----------



## Missingmypooh

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Worth noting/a reminder that All Star Movies (around 1,915 rooms) reopens today (pushed back from an earlier 2/9/2021 reopening date).  In total, around 12,900 Disney hotel rooms are now open (58%) and around 9,500 remain closed (42%).
> 
> The remaining announced reopenings are:
> 
> BC - 5/30/21 (around 576 rooms)
> WL - 6/6/21 (around 430 rooms)
> Poly - Summer 2021, but taking bookings 7/19/21 (around 485 rooms)
> 
> Which leaves the following resort hotels with no reopening information announced, most of which are rather large resorts:
> AKL - around 970 rooms
> BWI - around 372 rooms
> POFQ - around 1,008 rooms
> POR - around 2,047 rooms
> ASMusic - around 1,699 rooms
> ASSports - around 1,910 rooms
> 
> Note, all room counts are approximate and I'm not including DVC/Villa or Ft. Wilderness unit counts for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> Great to see another resort reopen for the CMs that work there and were called back, as well as additional hotel options for guests.


Yay reopening!

hopefully several of these resorts with no dates open in mid September for the October 1 festivities.

I’m optimistic about the port orleans resorts, but I also know they were shuttered a long time after 9/11.

so hopefully we see the All stars, plus maybe AKL by October 1? POR open by thanksgiving? No guesses for BWI.


----------



## New Mouse

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Worth noting/a reminder that All Star Movies (around 1,915 rooms) reopens today (pushed back from an earlier 2/9/2021 reopening date).  In total, around 12,900 Disney hotel rooms are now open (58%) and around 9,500 remain closed (42%).
> 
> The remaining announced reopenings are:
> 
> BC - 5/30/21 (around 576 rooms)
> WL - 6/6/21 (around 430 rooms)
> Poly - Summer 2021, but taking bookings 7/19/21 (around 485 rooms)
> 
> Which leaves the following resort hotels with no reopening information announced, most of which are rather large resorts:
> AKL - around 970 rooms
> BWI - around 372 rooms
> POFQ - around 1,008 rooms
> POR - around 2,047 rooms
> ASMusic - around 1,699 rooms
> ASSports - around 1,910 rooms
> 
> Note, all room counts are approximate and I'm not including DVC/Villa or Ft. Wilderness unit counts for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> Great to see another resort reopen for the CMs that work there and were called back, as well as additional hotel options for guests.



Are there associated plans to increase park capacity again?  At this point I am thinking those numbers for park capacity are about as fabricated as the guest satisfaction surveys.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Confirms PhotoPass Linking is a MagicMobile Feature, More Details on “Express Mode” Theme Park Entry*


----------



## mshanson3121

mrsap said:


> *Disney Confirms PhotoPass Linking is a MagicMobile Feature, More Details on “Express Mode” Theme Park Entry*



I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.

Very glad they're not planning to do away with MagicBands - yet, and I hope they don't.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mshanson3121 said:


> I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.
> 
> Very glad they're not planning to do away with MagicBands - yet, and I hope they don't.


I agree.  Using my phone seems way more of a pain than using a band that's already on my wrist.


----------



## BrianL

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I agree.  Using my phone seems way more of a pain than using a band that's already on my wrist.



Yeah, I've had this dicussion with people regarding using a phone as a hotel room key, and it may be a generational thing. I hardly ever have my phone in my hand with apps running, etc. I know some Millennial and younger types who literally NEVER don't have their phone in their hand. If they are riding an elevator to their room for 30 seconds they have their phone out - ALWAYS. To me, I'd rather usa keycard, or in Disney's case a MagicBand, but I am not glued to my phone.


----------



## mrsap

mshanson3121 said:


> I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.
> 
> Very glad they're not planning to do away with MagicBands - yet, and I hope they don't.



With this information, it states:

*“This all-important Express Mode will allow guests to simply tap their phone at a touchpoint and gain entry to the theme parks. There will be no need to unlock your phone when using your own ticket in Express Mode”*

Have you ever stored your Credit Card on your IPhone? When you want to pull it up, all you have to do is press the side button on your phone twice, and your credit card will pop up. I’m assuming, from the above paragraph, it’s similar to this.

But I agree, unless my phone is in my hand, I probably wouldn’t dig through my purse to take it out for this purpose. I would still use my magic band.


----------



## LSUmiss

mrsap said:


> With this information, it states:
> 
> *“This all-important Express Mode will allow guests to simply tap their phone at a touchpoint and gain entry to the theme parks. There will be no need to unlock your phone when using your own ticket in Express Mode”*
> 
> Have you ever stored your Credit Card on your IPhone? When you want to pull it up, all you have to do is press the side button on your phone twice, and your credit card will pop up. I’m assuming, from the above paragraph, it’s similar to this.
> 
> But I agree, unless my phone is in my hand, I probably wouldn’t dig through my purse to take it out for this purpose. I would still use my magic band.


This I wouldn’t mind. The issue I have with it now is having to log on in & all that.


----------



## BrianL

LSUmiss said:


> This I wouldn’t mind. The issue I have with it now is having to log on in & all that.



It'll be like using your phone to pay at stores. In my experience that _usually_ works without having to do anything, but not always. You may have to unlock your phone, but I do that with a fingerprint. It doesn't work as well as it does in the commercial. I really prefer my tap enabled credit cards, but if I have my phone out anywya, like if I'm using the Target app, I can use it.


----------



## Moliphino

LSUmiss said:


> This I wouldn’t mind. The issue I have with it now is having to log on in & all that.



Yeah, if I don't have to open an app or log in that would be fine. I never use the current door opening capability on MDE because you have to go into the app to do it and that's way more effort than just using my band.


----------



## BrianL

Moliphino said:


> Yeah, if I don't have to open an app or log in that would be fine. I never use the current door opening capability on MDE because you have to go into the app to do it and that's way more effort than just using my band.



You should have to login once to the app and maybe check the "stay logged in" button that some apps use, but after that you should be all set. You may have to unlock your phone though, but I think they can bypass that. Financial apps tend not to allow access without unlocking, but this wouldn't be that sort of data.


----------



## mrsap

*MagicMobile Testing Begins at Walt Disney World with Cast Member Pilot*


----------



## NickC

I just feel more immersed in WDW with the Magic Band. Even the lanyards at US with the Express Pass aren't as exciting.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Rescinds Physical Distancing Policy Limiting 4 Guests to a Sticker*


----------



## Oldnewfan

mrsap said:


> *Disney Rescinds Physical Distancing Policy Limiting 4 Guests to a Sticker*


Little by little. Step by step.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Oldnewfan said:


> Little by little. Step by step.



What do you mean? This was a new thing that rolled out a week ago. Presumably to prepare for Easter crowds. Then they likely bailed on it when they determined it wasn’t really enforceable. It’s not rolling back any restriction that has been in place for a significant amount of time.


----------



## Eric Smith

MickeyWaffles said:


> What do you mean? This was a new thing that rolled out a week ago. Presumably to prepare for Easter crowds. Then they likely bailed on it when they determined it wasn’t really enforceable. It’s not rolling back any restriction that has been in place for a significant amount of time.


I wish they would have stuck to it.  It's annoying having a huge group breathing down your neck in line because there are 10 of them so they take up the whole 12 feet between the stickers on either side of them.


----------



## Sarahslay

Eric Smith said:


> I wish they would have stuck to it.  It's annoying having a huge group breathing down your neck in line because there are 10 of them so they take up the whole 12 feet between the stickers on either side of them.


Last weekend, while there with my oldest daughter, a group kept getting all up in our business so I kept hanging back. They wouldn't pay attention so they would end up surrounding me (I was still between our marker and theirs, not staying back on their "new" marker). I am vaccinated so I don't mind doing this to weird people out, because if they aren't going to be mindful and follow directions that get weird little me standing in the middle of the group asking them when lunch is, where are we eating, who's paying, what ride we should do next......They started paying attention after the first few times.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Eric Smith said:


> I wish they would have stuck to it.  It's annoying having a huge group breathing down your neck in line because there are 10 of them so they take up the whole 12 feet between the stickers on either side of them.



Right! It seems logical. We are usually a group of about 10-12 and would have no issues splitting up into a few groups - in fact, it makes sense.


----------



## Douglas Dubh

Eric Smith said:


> It's annoying having a huge group breathing down your neck in line because there are 10 of them so they take up the whole 12 feet between the stickers on either side of them.


I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine. 

The only time party size really matters is when they are using dots as separators.  When I rode the MK ferry before Christmas they said to split up large parties to multiple dots.  I haven’t ridden it lately but I’m assuming they still do that.


----------



## Eric Smith

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine.
> 
> The only time party size really matters is when they are using dots as separators.  When I rode the MK ferry before Christmas they said to split up large parties to multiple dots.  I haven’t ridden it lately but I’m assuming they still do that.


In our experience in December, most of the issues that we had were from large groups who were centered on a dot but expanded way off of it because they were so large.


----------



## mrsap

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine.
> 
> The only time party size really matters is when they are using dots as separators.  When I rode the MK ferry before Christmas they said to split up large parties to multiple dots.  I haven’t ridden it lately but I’m assuming they still do that.



We dealt with that on BTMRR... literally 3 people - 2 adults and a kid behind us. The father was so close to me we could have held hands! It was so uncomfortable. I finally said excuse me and his DW pulled his shirt and he moved back. I think a lot of times people are either just so used to how things were or just not paying attention!!


----------



## Moliphino

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine.
> 
> The only time party size really matters is when they are using dots as separators.  When I rode the MK ferry before Christmas they said to split up large parties to multiple dots.  I haven’t ridden it lately but I’m assuming they still do that.



If it's one straight line it's not a problem, when there are switchbacks then the groups to either side are going to be too close if there's a party taking up all space between markers.


----------



## Oldnewfan

MickeyWaffles said:


> What do you mean? This was a new thing that rolled out a week ago. Presumably to prepare for Easter crowds. Then they likely bailed on it when they determined it wasn’t really enforceable. It’s not rolling back any restriction that has been in place for a significant amount of time.


I would consider the roll back of an unenforceable restriction (before its implementation) a little (as in little by little) step (as in step by step) move away from restrictions or at least an acknowledgment that it won't be observed by the public.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney updates reopening timeframe for Disney's Polynesian Resort*


----------



## Krandor

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine.



yeaah I ran into this in january where once or twice I had a large party in front of me so I stood an extra marker back because the "correct" marker was too close to them for my comfort.


----------



## OKW Lover

mshanson3121 said:


> I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.


The express mode doesn't take any significant power at all.  It doesn't use wifi.  Its just near-field RF.


----------



## mrsap

*Hands on with Walt Disney World's MagicBand replacement - MagicMobile on iPhone and Apple Watch*


----------



## Krandor

mshanson3121 said:


> I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.
> 
> Very glad they're not planning to do away with MagicBands - yet, and I hope they don't.



Now they are going to re-implement the swap fees for fuelrod for non-founders.


----------



## J-Dog

mshanson3121 said:


> I really dislike this. I'm on vacation, the last thing I want is to be constantly digging out my phone. Not to mention the data and battery this will burn through. And is Disney WiFi really prepared to handle this for all their international visitors that don't have data? Their WiFi was hit and miss at the best of times.
> 
> Very glad they're not planning to do away with MagicBands - yet, and I hope they don't.


I completely agree. And, when I'm on a family vacation, I want to find things to do that take the phone OUT of my kids' hands, not encourage them to use it even more.


----------



## only hope

Douglas Dubh said:


> I’m not sure how this is affected by party size.  A group of two can “breathe now your neck” if they don’t stay behind the sticker.  If a group of 12 is behind the sticker behind you, then they won’t be breathing down your neck.  And if you’re behind them, then if you stay six feet behind the last person, then you’re fine.
> 
> The only time party size really matters is when they are using dots as separators.  When I rode the MK ferry before Christmas they said to split up large parties to multiple dots.  I haven’t ridden it lately but I’m assuming they still do that.



The issue is lateral. Not enough space sideways between groups.


----------



## samsonjs

mrsap said:


> *Entrance and Exit Restrictions in Shops Starting to Ease in Disney World*



it seems that having more doors opening and closing would be good to move air through the building. This is good.


----------



## samsonjs

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Worth noting/a reminder that All Star Movies (around 1,915 rooms) reopens today (pushed back from an earlier 2/9/2021 reopening date).  In total, around 12,900 Disney hotel rooms are now open (58%) and around 9,500 remain closed (42%).
> 
> The remaining announced reopenings are:
> 
> BC - 5/30/21 (around 576 rooms)
> WL - 6/6/21 (around 430 rooms)
> Poly - Summer 2021, but taking bookings 7/19/21 (around 485 rooms)
> 
> Which leaves the following resort hotels with no reopening information announced, most of which are rather large resorts:
> AKL - around 970 rooms
> BWI - around 372 rooms
> POFQ - around 1,008 rooms
> POR - around 2,047 rooms
> ASMusic - around 1,699 rooms
> ASSports - around 1,910 rooms
> 
> Note, all room counts are approximate and I'm not including DVC/Villa or Ft. Wilderness unit counts for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> Great to see another resort reopen for the CMs that work there and were called back, as well as additional hotel options for guests.



what happened with the rumor that POFQ lifeguards were called back?


----------



## samsonjs

mrsap said:


> With this information, it states:
> 
> *“This all-important Express Mode will allow guests to simply tap their phone at a touchpoint and gain entry to the theme parks. There will be no need to unlock your phone when using your own ticket in Express Mode”*
> 
> Have you ever stored your Credit Card on your IPhone? When you want to pull it up, all you have to do is press the side button on your phone twice, and your credit card will pop up. I’m assuming, from the above paragraph, it’s similar to this.
> 
> But I agree, unless my phone is in my hand, I probably wouldn’t dig through my purse to take it out for this purpose. I would still use my magic band.



thank God because my stupid iPhone won’t unlock with my face since I have to wear a mask. It’s sooooo annoying.


----------



## mrsap

samsonjs said:


> thank God because my stupid iPhone won’t unlock with my face since I have to wear a mask. It’s sooooo annoying.



Extremely annoying!!! Yet, I forget every time and still hold it up to my face, waiting for it to unlock


----------



## hereforthechurros

samsonjs said:


> what happened with the rumor that POFQ lifeguards were called back?


That was one post on one forum. Perhaps those lifeguards were at originally at POFQ but called back to work at another resort? Since Port Orleans has no opening date it’s hard to imagine they’d start with lifeguards.


----------



## Eric Smith

hereforthechurros said:


> That was one post on one forum. Perhaps those lifeguards were at originally at POFQ but called back to work at another resort? Since Port Orleans has no opening date it’s hard to imagine they’d start with lifeguards.


I thought there was a follow up to that saying they were being assigned elsewhere on property.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eric Smith said:


> I thought there was a follow up to that saying they were being assigned elsewhere on property.


I haven’t seen that but makes sense.


----------



## preemiemama

mrsap said:


> *Disney updates reopening timeframe for Disney's Polynesian Resort*


REALLY hoping the restaurants will be open when we are there in mid-July.  I *need* some Ohana...


----------



## mrsap

preemiemama said:


> REALLY hoping the restaurants will be open when we are there in mid-July.  I *need* some Ohana...



I have always loved having breakfast at Ohana! First time we ate there, we liked it so much we booked it a second time a few days later! Good food and fun atmosphere


----------



## mshanson3121

mrsap said:


> I have always loved having breakfast at Ohana! First time we ate there, we liked it so much we booked it a second time a few days later! Good food and fun atmosphere



This was honestly my least favorite place! I mean the view was gorgeous, yes, but the place felt dark, it was EXTREMELY busy and loud, they were over an hour late seating us (and I might add, offered no apology or compensation for that. I have never been to a restaurant yet that when they are running significantly late didn't offer something in way of an apology), and the food was honestly just "okay". The bread everyone raves about was very dry. 

Now, would I have been as disappointed in it if I hadn't been on these boards? Not sure. Everyone raves so much about it here that I had pretty high expectations. And maybe the experience was subpar because it was so busy? Regardless, I do know we'll never try it again. Though I would still like to try the luau sometime.


----------



## mrsap

mshanson3121 said:


> This was honestly my least favorite place! I mean the view was gorgeous, yes, but the place felt dark, it was EXTREMELY busy and loud, they were over an hour late seating us (and I might add, offered no apology or compensation for that. I have never been to a restaurant yet that when they are running significantly late didn't offer something in way of an apology), and the food was honestly just "okay". The bread everyone raves about was very dry.
> 
> Now, would I have been as disappointed in it if I hadn't been on these boards? Not sure. Everyone raves so much about it here that I had pretty high expectations. And maybe the experience was subpar because it was so busy? Regardless, I do know we'll never try it again. Though I would still like to try the luau sometime.



You are definitely entitled to your opinion! I have heard people rave about restaurants that I can’t, for the life of me, understand how or why they like them!  I think we have always loved it because it was my kids favorite place to eat. Their excitement made the experience worth it. I will share, though, our last experience was pretty crappy, but the food was still good and my kids were happy, so we made the best of it.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney World Testing Facial Recognition for Park Entry*


----------



## tramps’lady

mrsap said:


> *Disney World Testing Facial Recognition for Park Entry*


i wonder how this will work with all the different styles of masks, white one day, blue the next, fancy design the third....will it recognize all of them as the same person.   would be interesting to know how this works


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> *Disney World Testing Facial Recognition for Park Entry*



So clearly that's just an eye, ear, and hair shot at this point, but makes sense to go away from the finger scanner.


----------



## mrsap

HokieRaven5 said:


> So clearly that's just an eye, ear, and hair shot at this point, but makes sense to go away from the finger scanner.





tramps’lady said:


> i wonder how this will work with all the different styles of masks, white one day, blue the next, fancy design the third....will it recognize all of them as the same person.   would be interesting to know how this works



I think it’s a great idea. I hate touching the finger scanner. Saves me from having to sanitize all of our hands after we enter!  I was also wondering, if there comes a day when masks are no longer necessary, would you have to redo your face scan or would it still work?


----------



## tramps’lady

mrsap said:


> I think it’s a great idea. I hate touching the finger scanner. Saves me from having to sanitize all of our hands after we enter!  I was also wondering, if there comes a day when masks are no longer necessary, would you have to redo your face scan or would it still work?


I would assume if and when masks go away we will have to do this all over again.  When I renewed my DAS after opening, i had to get a new picture with my mask so when they go away, i'll probably have to get another one.  have never really studied how these work but wonder about things like beards then  no beards does that change it?  what about different glasses.  so many questions. 

 I never had issues with the finger scanner but have seen a lot of people that do, even the DH does, so hopefully this will be a better system when they iron out the kinks. 

 also hope disney IT can finally get something right for this to work


----------



## BrianL

mrsap said:


> You are definitely entitled to your opinion! I have heard people rave about restaurants that I can’t, for the life of me, understand how or why they like them!  I think we have always loved it because it was my kids favorite place to eat. Their excitement made the experience worth it. I will share, though, our last experience was pretty crappy, but the food was still good and my kids were happy, so we made the best of it.



Yeah, for me dining, especially at Disney, is about more than just the food. I know people will criticize the level of cuisine, but the atmosphere is important too and it can be fun to eat at a place that serves pretty basic stuff. As long as the food isn't terrible or anything, then I don't have a problem with it and I've never really had anything too bad at Disney - though I've had plenty that wasn't worth the money, ha ha!


----------



## mrsap

BrianL said:


> Yeah, for me dining, especially at Disney, is about more than just the food. I know people will criticize the level of cuisine, but the atmosphere is improtant too and it can be fun to eat at a place that serves pretty basic stuff. As long as the food isn't terrible or anything, then I don't have a problem with it and I've never really had anything too bad at Disney - though I've had plenty that wasn't worth the money, ha ha!



Completely agree!!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

tramps’lady said:


> I would assume if and when masks go away we will have to do this all over again.  When I renewed my DAS after opening, i had to get a new picture with my mask so when they go away, i'll probably have to get another one.  have never really studied how these work but wonder about things like beards then  no beards does that change it?  what about different glasses.  so many questions.
> 
> I never had issues with the finger scanner but have seen a lot of people that do, even the DH does, so hopefully this will be a better system when they iron out the kinks.
> 
> also hope disney IT can finally get something right for this to work


Not sure if it will be similar but at least with my iPhone the recognition works with glasses/no glasses.  It does not work with a mask.  Not sure about beards.


----------



## mshanson3121

BrianL said:


> Yeah, for me dining, especially at Disney, is about more than just the food. I know people will criticize the level of cuisine, but the atmosphere is important too and it can be fun to eat at a place that serves pretty basic stuff. As long as the food isn't terrible or anything, then I don't have a problem with it and I've never really had anything too bad at Disney - though I've had plenty that wasn't worth the money, ha ha!



Absolutely! Had it just been the food, it wouldn't have been such a big deal (let's face it, most character meals are about the characters, not the food quality lol), and I will say the character interaction was good. But between the darkness, the crowd, the noise and the extreme delay in seating us... sadly the atmosphere wasn't there either for us.


----------



## Redhead5

Is there still no moderator for this thread? It seems to have dissolved into a place to post general Disney and Universal news headlines. It's a lot to scroll through. A suggestion for the person doing this (you know who you are), edit the original post to add more headlines each day instead of creating a new post every time you find something new. I for one, would appreciate it.


----------



## BrianL

mshanson3121 said:


> Absolutely! Had it just been the food, it wouldn't have been such a big deal (let's face it, most character meals are about the characters, not the food quality lol), and I will say the character interaction was good. But between the darkness, the crowd, the noise and the extreme delay in seating us... sadly the atmosphere wasn't there either for us.



Oh, I wasn't talking about Ohana specifically - never been there. I just meant WDW restaurants in general. The atmosphere is almost as important as the food, and yeah, some don't have a great (for me) atmosphere either.


----------



## mshanson3121

BrianL said:


> Oh, I wasn't talking about Ohana specifically - never been there. I jsut meant WDW restaurants in general. The atmosphere is almost as important as the food, and yeah, some don't have a great (for me) atmosphere either.



It's like anything, we all like/love something different - and has any character meal been more split than Hollywood & Vine?


----------



## Marionnette

mrsap said:


> *MagicMobile Testing Begins at Walt Disney World with Cast Member Pilot*


I hope that their testing includes a good sampling of different age groups. I'm sure that lots of younger people who were practically born with a cell phone in their hands will give different feedback than the over-60 generations whose first mobile phones looked like walkie talkies.


----------



## Marionnette

Redhead5 said:


> Is there still no moderator for this thread? It seems to have dissolved into a place to post general Disney and Universal news headlines. It's a lot to scroll through. A suggestion for the person doing this (you know who you are), edit the original post to add more headlines each day instead of creating a new post every time you find something new. I for one, would appreciate it.


Unless "you know who you are" is @rteetz they cannot edit the first post in the thread.

I actually appreciate seeing these updates. They all have something to do with changes at the resorts and parks. If the headline doesn't interest me then I scroll past it.


----------



## BrianL

Marionnette said:


> Unless "you know who you are" is @rteetz they cannot edit the first post in the thread.
> 
> I actually appreciate seeing these updates. They all have something to do with changes at the resorts and parks. If the headline doesn't interest me then I scroll past it.



Yeah, I mean isn't the point to post updates into the threads - it is the News board after all. It's where I get all my info!


----------



## Chris Ehlers

Redhead5 said:


> Is there still no moderator for this thread? It seems to have dissolved into a place to post general Disney and Universal news headlines. It's a lot to scroll through. A suggestion for the person doing this (you know who you are), edit the original post to add more headlines each day instead of creating a new post every time you find something new. I for one, would appreciate it.


These are for the most part operational updates and youre probably seeing more because everyday there is more and more information.  you can always change your alerts or block certain posters.   I like getting the updates and keep up the good work!!!!!!  ( You Know Who You Are)


----------



## BrianL

Chris Ehlers said:


> These are for the most part operational updates and youre probably seeing more because everyday there is more and more information.  you can always change your alerts or block certain posters.   I like getting the updates and keep up the good work!!!!!!  ( You Know Who You Are)



Yeah, goodness, the amount of information and updates coming out right now is staggering! We are adapting to changing times (in a good way it seems) so keep it coming!


----------



## mshanson3121

Redhead5 said:


> Is there still no moderator for this thread? It seems to have dissolved into a place to post general Disney and Universal news headlines. It's a lot to scroll through. A suggestion for the person doing this (you know who you are), edit the original post to add more headlines each day instead of creating a new post every time you find something new. I for one, would appreciate it.



Or... you could just go elsewhere for your news. The first post stopped being updated quite awhile ago, and for about oh.... 3500 pages now, the news has been posted directly into the thread, where people can choose to read through it daily if they want, or they can choose not to. I for one appreciate the time out of their own day that "you know who you are" is willing to take to keep us updated.


----------



## mshanson3121

BrianL said:


> Yeah, goodness, the amount of information and updates coming out right now is staggering! We are adapting to changing times (in a good way it seems) so keep it coming!



After the drought of the past several months, it's refreshing to see so many headlines coming!


----------



## preemiemama

BrianL said:


> Yeah, for me dining, especially at Disney, is about more than just the food. I know people will criticize the level of cuisine, but the atmosphere is important too and it can be fun to eat at a place that serves pretty basic stuff. As long as the food isn't terrible or anything, then I don't have a problem with it and I've never really had anything too bad at Disney - though I've had plenty that wasn't worth the money, ha ha!


Yes, agreed.  Atmosphere has both made or broken a place for us.  For Ohana, we usually opt for a late breakfast (rope drop then head over) or early dinner so we avoid the pre-park opening and/or fireworks crowd.  Breakfast is pretty basic, so tough to really mess up food-wise, but we have had some less than stellar servers.  We noticed last trip (2019) at dinner that part of the issue seemed to be that they "partner" servers/bussers in certain areas and often give them too many tables to be responsible for.  If the food is coming out too slow or too fast, their timing can be off too.  For us, late breakfast works well and we get to see the characters without feeling rushed.  Dinner is more about the food!


----------



## luv2cheer92

mrsap said:


> I think it’s a great idea. I hate touching the finger scanner. Saves me from having to sanitize all of our hands after we enter!  I was also wondering, if there comes a day when masks are no longer necessary, would you have to redo your face scan or would it still work?


The finger scans renewed with every new ticket, so maybe the face scan may do the same. Meaning each new trip you could use a different finger. Wouldn’t work as well for those with APs though since they would likely be using the same ticket.


----------



## mrsap

Marionnette said:


> Unless "you know who you are" is @rteetz they cannot edit the first post in the thread.
> 
> I actually appreciate seeing these updates. They all have something to do with changes at the resorts and parks. If the headline doesn't interest me then I scroll past it.





BrianL said:


> Yeah, I mean isn't the point to post updates into the threads - it is the News board after all. It's where I get all my info!





Chris Ehlers said:


> These are for the most part operational updates and youre probably seeing more because everyday there is more and more information.  you can always change your alerts or block certain posters.   I like getting the updates and keep up the good work!!!!!!  ( You Know Who You Are)





mshanson3121 said:


> Or... you could just go elsewhere for your news. The first post stopped being updated quite awhile ago, and for about oh.... 3500 pages now, the news has been posted directly into the thread, where people can choose to read through it daily if they want, or they can choose not to. I for one appreciate the time out of their own day that "you know who you are" is willing to take to keep us updated.



Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥


----------



## Eric Smith

Marionnette said:


> Unless "you know who you are" is @rteetz they cannot edit the first post in the thread.
> 
> I actually appreciate seeing these updates. They all have something to do with changes at the resorts and parks. If the headline doesn't interest me then I scroll past it.


Is it He who shall not be named?


----------



## Chris Ehlers

mrsap said:


> I think it’s a great idea. I hate touching the finger scanner. Saves me from having to sanitize all of our hands after we enter!  I was also wondering, if there comes a day when masks are no longer necessary, would you have to redo your face scan or would it still work?


So Pre C-word I traveled extensively in and out of the country using the both the GLOBAL ENTRY and NEXUS systems and even I grew a beard I never had to do any updating.   Both Systems operate differently,  "GE" uses Eye and Facial with Fingers and Nexus uses Eye and facial    but a lot has changed in the past year   Face Palm!!!!!


----------



## dancergirlsmom

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥



Keep doing what you are doing.  I for one appreciate it.  It gives me one place to go to for information.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## mrsap

dancergirlsmom said:


> Keep doing what you are doing.  I for one appreciate it.  It gives me one place to go to for information.  Thank you for doing this.



Thanks so much.  I’m happy to do it!


----------



## Pens Fan

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥



Please keep doing what you're doing.  It's nice to have one place to go to check on all the news.  You're doing a great job!!


----------



## mrsap

Pens Fan said:


> Please keep doing what you're doing.  It's nice to have one place to go to check on all the news.  You're doing a great job!!



Thank you so much, I appreciate it!!


----------



## lovethesun12

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥


You're awesome  Love your posts.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Redhead5 said:


> Is there still no moderator for this thread? It seems to have dissolved into a place to post general Disney and Universal news headlines. It's a lot to scroll through. A suggestion for the person doing this (you know who you are), edit the original post to add more headlines each day instead of creating a new post every time you find something new. I for one, would appreciate it.


If you don’t like something someone is posting ignore them.


----------



## mrsap

*VIDEO, PHOTOS: Disney World Facial Recognition Park Entry Testing Underway at Magic Kingdom*


----------



## mrsap

lovethesun12 said:


> You're awesome  Love your posts.



Thank you so much! You guys are SO sweet, I really appreciate all the kind words ❤


----------



## Jen0107c

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥


Thank you for being so active on the boards. I always look forward to your posts on here and on the resorts.You are so helpful and the first to answer a question. Very appreciated!


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> Thank you for being so active on the boards. I always look forward to your posts on here and on the resorts.You are so helpful and the first to answer a question. Very appreciated!



Thank you so much for the sweet words!! I’m SO happy to help wherever/whenever I can.

You guys are the best!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

All Star Movies is using charter buses to bus guests to parks upon reopening.

https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ys-all-star-movies-hotel-right-now-heres-why/


----------



## Jen0107c

hereforthechurros said:


> All Star Movies is using charter buses to bus guests to parks
> 
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2021...ys-all-star-movies-hotel-right-now-heres-why/


I noticed a lot of the Viking branded buses throughout the week. Tons of them were for Caribbean beach at animal kingdom on Friday.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mrsap said:


> *VIDEO, PHOTOS: Disney World Facial Recognition Park Entry Testing Underway at Magic Kingdom*


I cannot decide how I feel about this. I think we’ve all seen this coming and COVID just accelerated it. Having to take off my hat is going to be annoying but if it’s faster than fingerprints yay....


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jen0107c said:


> I noticed a lot of the Viking branded buses throughout the week. Tons of them were for Caribbean beach at animal kingdom on Friday.


Good to know. With more resort availability opening up I was wondering about buses. With low capacity it takes more buses than ever before to run the normal routes. Park capacity increase can’t be far behind.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Are certain APs levels still blocked for spring break? If so very interesting to see all parks still hitting capacity.


----------



## Eeyore daily

hereforthechurros said:


> Are certain APs levels still blocked for spring break? If so very interesting to see all parks still hitting capacity.


I know gold is blocked out starting this weekend until April 9th so not yet.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Eeyore daily said:


> I know gold is blocked out starting this weekend until April 9th so not yet.


They’re all sold out every day of the blockout too. Save for Epcot on 4/4.


----------



## mrsap

*Cast Member Training Begins (Again), Moving Walkway Testing at Tomorrowland PeopleMover Ahead of Reopening*


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> *Cast Member Training Begins (Again), Moving Walkway Testing at Tomorrowland PeopleMover Ahead of Reopening*



You know, I liked what you were doing, then you decide to share this news that will only serve to disappoint me when it doesn't open when I'm there. 

But seriously these are appreciated!


----------



## mrsap

HokieRaven5 said:


> You know, I liked what you were doing, then you decide to share this news that will only serve to disappoint me when it doesn't open when I'm there.
> 
> But seriously these are appreciated!



Positive thinking!!!!! It WILL open!!!    Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## atricks

In addition to Barbados and the Bahamas, Royal Caribbean announced another cruise starting from Bermuda, https://www.royalcaribbean.com/cruise-ships/vision-of-the-seas on the Vision of the Seas in June. It looks like they are serious about getting stuff going again, hell or high water. Also Harmony of the Seas, which is usually out of Port Canaveral, will start out from England sometime this summer, the cruise director for it Marc Walker (who lives in Orlando) is heading out in May to Spain or the UK for the European sailings.


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

mshanson3121 said:


> This. I haven't even been during Covid and I can say with absolute certainty I wouldn't be as satisfied now as I would be before. Reasons:
> 
> 1. No FP+ (many here hate it but for us it is a huge help)
> 2. The change to Extra Magic Hours
> 3. Reduced park hours
> 4. The lack of entertainment and shows and characters meet n greets
> 5. Virtual queues for stores and mobile ordering


I'd generally agree with this list (having been on 5 separate trips to wdw so far since they reopened). I'm not 100% on the FP+ issue, we haven't experienced any (what I'd consider) crazy wait times (>hour). But I do pretty commonly see complaints on FB about how "all the lines were too long, we didn't get to ride anything."

We were very much even EMH people. Late park hours and EMH are really missed. I'm *not* a morning person, there's almost no circumstance in which an extra half an hour in the morning helps us.

I think any reduction in entertainment - whether it'a more formal shows, things like streetmosphere, or nighttime shows - are missed either directly or indirectly. Even though we wouldn't watch Nemo or fireworks regularly, we do miss them and how they help better distribute crowds. The pop up character stuff right now is cute, especially pics I've seen of Joy or Pooh frolicking, but we've never experienced that in person. We have seen characters from platforms or decks (country bears, for instance). Ideally, I'd love for the normal parades to come back AND to keep the cavalcades. I'd also love for regular character meets to return but also have other characters make more random appearances. I was pretty happy that Anastasia and Drizella were back at MK a couple weeks ago.

We haven't used the virtual queues for stores. We've had generally good experiences with mobile ordering, especially when we remember to put together an order well in advance so we just have to click "I'm here" when we're ready to eat. My main frustration is it's much harder to find ice water now. I also know a lot of people don't have smart phones, don't have the MDE app, aren't tech savvy, etc, and them almost requiring mobile order is probably very frustrating.


----------



## Jrb1979

According to Screamscape website Velocicoaster might do soft openings by April and open in May.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

https://deadline.com/2021/03/los-an...gs-as-covid-19-numbers-drop-again-1234720238/LA and Orange counties look to reach the Orange tier next week, so DL should be able to open at 25% capacity (baring any spikes of course) on April 30th. I am betting both counties reach yellow sometime in May.


----------



## Devil13

Can we get real park hopping back soon?


----------



## mrsap

Good morning 

Wanted to post as a heads up:

*Disney Parks at Capacity Next TWO WEEKS for Resort Guests, June Dates Filling Up*


----------



## gottalovepluto

jessiegirl1982 said:


> https://deadline.com/2021/03/los-an...gs-as-covid-19-numbers-drop-again-1234720238/LA and Orange counties look to reach the Orange tier next week, so DL should be able to open at 25% capacity (baring any spikes of course) on April 30th. I am betting both counties reach yellow sometime in May.


DLR already announced 15% and they knew they’d at least be in orange on opening. I’d anticipate a launch similar to WDW where they ramp to 35% on their own timeline.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> Good morning
> 
> Wanted to post as a heads up:
> 
> *Disney Parks at Capacity Next TWO WEEKS for Resort Guests, June Dates Filling Up*



I'm looking for good news for my trip here! Last 2 of your news posts have been the PeopleMover tease and now you're telling me reservations are full when I'm going! 

Really this is good news for the parks themselves in their operations, less good news for those of us going but hopefully the more the parks hit capacity the closer they get to opening things back up... I hope.


----------



## mrsap

HokieRaven5 said:


> I'm looking for good news for my trip here! Last 2 of your news posts have been the PeoplemMover tease and now you're telling me reservations are full when I'm going!
> 
> Really this is good news for the parks themselves in their operations, less good news for those of us going but hopefully the more the parks hit capacity the closer they get to opening things back up... I hope.



I’m so sorry! Striking out here! But!! The good news is... you’ll still be in Disney World!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, I just wanted to give you a heads up that I, as well as others, post all daily additional news in the *News Roundup 2021 *thread, if interested.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR already announced 15% and they knew they’d at least be in orange on opening. I’d anticipate a launch similar to WDW where they ramp to 35% on their own timeline.



Unfortunately, unlike WDW they don't seem to have much say in their own decision making on park capacity or even rides. They can't hit 35% park capacity until the yellow tier and even then they'll still be stuck at 25% ride capacity with the indoor time limits on rides (whatever those will be) indefinitely or basically until CA releases additional guidance past the yellow tier. 

I'm so beyond frustrated with the situation at Disneyland and the state of CA. Bah! Hoping for a Disneyland xmas but we'll see...


----------



## jessiegirl1982

gottalovepluto said:


> DLR already announced 15% and they knew they’d at least be in orange on opening. I’d anticipate a launch similar to WDW where they ramp to 35% on their own timeline.


Once the OC hits Orange, I assumed they would change it to 25%, hence why they are waiting to announce when tickets would go on sale/ waiting until the end of April when other nearby parks are opening sooner.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Once the OC hits Orange, I assumed they would change it to 25%, hence why they are waiting to announce when tickets would go on sale/ waiting until the end of April when other nearby parks are opening sooner.



I'm guessing this might also be why we haven't heard anything from Universal Studios Hollywood yet too? They might be waiting on their county to hit orange?


----------



## mrsap

*CLIA Asking the CDC to Lift Conditional Sail Order*


----------



## gottalovepluto

jessiegirl1982 said:


> Once the OC hits Orange, I assumed they would change it to 25%, hence why they are waiting to announce when tickets would go on sale/ waiting until the end of April when other nearby parks are opening sooner.


They actually are opening ASAP. They’re doing Taste of Disney through April 19 (already sold tickets and ramped ops for it before the parks can open announcement) and the event includes out of staters. As soon as that’s done they’ll ramp and soft open to CMs and some locals to guinea pig the new set up and to the general public 4/30.

They’re opening at 15%, that is not speculation. We know this from Chapek’s CNBC interview.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm guessing this might also be why we haven't heard anything from Universal Studios Hollywood yet too? They might be waiting on their county to hit orange?


I wonder if Uni wants to know how the final state guidelines for rides shake out. They’re not done yet are they?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> I wonder if Uni wants to know how the final state guidelines for rides shake out. They’re not done yet are they?



Nope, not yet. All we know is the indoor rides will have some type of capacity and time limit restriction. I would assume they'd be done by April 1st since technically that's when theme parks can reopen with the new guidelines?

Now that you mention it, I bet they're worried about that. Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey is a long ride that's all indoors including the entire line queue- let's hope these restrictions aren't too tough.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

gottalovepluto said:


> They actually are opening ASAP. They’re doing Taste of Disney through April 19 (already sold tickets and ramped ops for it before the parks can open announcement) and the event includes out of staters. As soon as that’s done they’ll ramp and soft open to CMs and some locals to guinea pig the new set up and to the general public 4/30.
> 
> They’re opening at 15%, that is not speculation. We know this from Chapek’s CNBC interview.


Yes, I know as of the interview on 3/17, he said he would open at 15%. He can't very well say they will open at 25% if they are not currently in the tier that would allow them to do so. I expect they will raise capacity without much fanfare and we will find out after the fact like WDW.. baring any spikes, they will reach the yellow tier a few weeks after opening anyway (maybe sooner), so I would expect it would ramp up to WDW style crowds pretty quickly. Newsom is expected to announce another "green" tier for the state in the coming weeks anyway. Also, wild speculation on my part, but I think they will keep the mobile order stands they currently have for TOD and turn it into "Taste of Food and Wine" at DCA.


----------



## middlechild

What is the next milestone on the recall?  Implying that as that effort moves forward would the Gov be more or less willing to relax tiers to curry favor? Would the progression into Orange or even Green tiers be dependant on progression of the recall?  The implication of course is Disneyland benefits from loosening restrictions, but they have to plan two or three months out to ensure proper staff, proper markings, etc.


----------



## gottalovepluto

CDC has come out saying operations ban on cruises will remain in place until Nov 1.


----------



## gottalovepluto

middlechild said:


> What is the next milestone on the recall?  Implying that as that effort moves forward would the Gov be more or less willing to relax tiers to curry favor? Would the progression into Orange or even Green tiers be dependant on progression of the recall?  The implication of course is Disneyland benefits from loosening restrictions, but they have to plan two or three months out to ensure proper staff, proper markings, etc.


Nobody knows if he’ll loosen, tighten or do nothing. Recall vote won’t even be until Fall.

Remember as mad as people in CA are about CA not opening fast enough you’ve got just as many people saying it’s opening too fast. Current polls have him surviving a recall just fine. I’m not looking for it to have much of bearing on things, dropping caseloads and increased vaccinations I would look at having an impact on reopenings.


----------



## mrsap

gottalovepluto said:


> CDC has come out saying operations ban on cruises will remain in place until Nov 1.



Here’s an article...

*Cruises Could Be On Hold Until Late Fall*


----------



## FinnsMom7

mrsap said:


> Here’s an article...
> 
> *Cruises Could Be On Hold Until Late Fall*


if that sticks I see more ports shifting to outside of US to allow cruising to pick back up.  wonder how long the mandatory vaccine will last on those too


----------



## Eric Smith

gottalovepluto said:


> Nobody knows if he’ll loosen, tighten or do nothing. Recall vote won’t even be until Fall.
> 
> Remember as mad as people in CA are about CA not opening fast enough you’ve got just as many people saying it’s opening too fast. Current polls have him surviving a recall just fine. I’m not looking for it to have much of bearing on things, dropping caseloads and increased vaccinations I would look at having an impact on reopenings.


 When Gray Davis got recalled, he had a 24% approval rating.  As of January, Newsom's approval was at 52% (that's the most recent poll that I could find).  I think he'd survive a recall election.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Old news but great write up on the rise and fall of Ample Hills, including their bankruptcy (that had nothing to do with the pandemic) and their relationship with Disney. Ample Hills was sold off relatively cheaply and doesn’t seem to have any sort of connection with Disney at this point. Only posting here because it shut down in line with the pandemic leading people to believe it was caused by that. Also kinda puts the nail in the coffin of it reopening at Disney. Old owners are opening a new shop called The Social though so, never say never?

https://marker.medium.com/the-shock...oklyns-hottest-ice-cream-company-66b27dc1791d


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> Old news but great write up on the ride and fall of Ample Hills, including their bankruptcy (that had nothing to do with the pandemic) and their relationship with Disney. Ample Hills was sold off relatively cheaply and doesn’t seem to have any sort of connection with Disney at this point. Only posting here because it shut down in line with the pandemic leading people to believe it was caused by that. Also kinda puts the nail in the coffin of it reopening at Disney. Old owners are opening a new shop called The Social though so, never say never?
> 
> https://marker.medium.com/the-shock...oklyns-hottest-ice-cream-company-66b27dc1791d



Thanks for the link. Heartbreaking story, but seems sadly typical...so many companies done in by bad business decisions. My sister used to live down the street from the original Vanderbilt shop and we would always be on that line out the door in the summer. At least that location is still open along with the one in CityPoint downtown. I haven’t had it since before the lockdown last year, but we always stopped downstairs for a pint of Ooey Gooey after a movie at the Alamo.

Have we heard what will replace it on the Boardwalk? I’m kicking myself for never trying the unique flavor there (“I can get Ample Hills at home!”), but from experience they tended to be hit or miss compared to the regular ones.


----------



## jessiegirl1982

Eric Smith said:


> When Gray Davis got recalled, he had a 24% approval rating.  As of January, Newsom's approval was at 52% (that's the most recent poll that I could find).  I think he'd survive a recall election.


Yeah and Schwarzenegger was running. I can’t think of an other Republican that would have a chance of winning in California now. The state is significantly more blue now than in ‘03. Newsom won in a landslide in 2018.


----------



## mshanson3121

So admittedly this is neither news or rumor, just a smidgen of Disney - a young girl making Disney music -  to make you happy for the day, that has the potential to lead you into an hour of diving into her YouTube channel.  You can thank my 10 year old daughter for this, lol.


----------



## hereforthechurros

WDW Prep School posting on Insta that CSR had a two hour pool wait today and was using a text wait list service.


----------



## mattpeto

kylenne said:


> Thanks for the link. Heartbreaking story, but seems sadly typical...so many companies done in by bad business decisions. My sister used to live down the street from the original Vanderbilt shop and we would always be on that line out the door in the summer. At least that location is still open along with the one in CityPoint downtown. I haven’t had it since before the lockdown last year, but we always stopped downstairs for a pint of Ooey Gooey after a movie at the Alamo.
> 
> Have we heard what will replace it on the Boardwalk? I’m kicking myself for never trying the unique flavor there (“I can get Ample Hills at home!”), but from experience they tended to be hit or miss compared to the regular ones.



Losing ESPN, AH and FF closed makes that end of the Boardwalk sad.  I would think FF returns first.  

You are probably looking at 2022 or 2023 for any replacements for the other two.


----------



## mrsap

*Na’vi River Journey is Now Loading Every Row*


----------



## hereforthechurros

mrsap said:


> *Na’vi River Journey is Now Loading Every Row*


Looks like the plexiglass is officially official.


----------



## preemiemama

hereforthechurros said:


> Looks like the plexiglass is officially official.


We all knew that was coming once they tested it...


----------



## jkh36619

mrsap said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support. I began posting the news after someone mentioned there was a lack of it here. After the last request, I have scaled back, and have only been posting important news I feel people would want to know about. I’m just trying to help out and contribute to the board. I’ve really enjoyed the conversation here. It’s so nice to talk about the positive changes happening in Disney with you guys. Thank you again ♥


Some people around here are total Hufflepuffs. Pay no attention to them


----------



## TikiTikiFan

hereforthechurros said:


> WDW Prep School posting on Insta that CSR had a two hour pool wait today and was using a text wait list service.



Seems to happen most to CSR? Is the pool there smaller compared to others?


----------



## mrsap

jkh36619 said:


> Some people around here are total Hufflepuffs. Pay no attention to them



I won’t. Thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> Seems to happen most to CSR? Is the pool there smaller compared to others?


Personally I wonder if it’s an unfortunate conflux of things that are clobbering CSR’s feature pool.
-CSR is one of the biggest resorts room wise open right now
-feature pool has slide, hot tub and bar

CSR was functioning at like half capacity when the basketball thing was there but now they have potentially like 2k rooms worth of folks clamoring for the feature pool specifically. (Reports are the quiet pools are still quiet.)

What I want to see going into summer is a another mod opened. It would cost WDW more yep, but have you seen those room prices? Lol. They’re making money. And with DHS already getting booked to capacity for days in June for resort guests Disney has strong summer demand.

Personally I had a nice stay pool wise at CSR mid-Feb. No capacity issues and I was able to go to the hot tub whenever I wanted, lovely weather... But I only had half the competition people are facing now with the entire resort open and the weather was lovely, not OMG GET ME WATER AM DYING hot.

Disney _could_ make this a better experience in a couple months by slicing CSR capacity and opening POR or even AKL. But they don’t _have_ to, after all people are still paying to stay at CSR and the website technically discloses they might not be able to access the pool.

The other pool I’d keep a close eye on is SAB. BC opening will add a lot of people wanting SAB access this summer.


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> Personally I wonder if it’s an unfortunate conflux of things that are clobbering CSR’s feature pool.
> -CSR is one of the biggest resorts room wise open right now
> -feature pool has slide, hot tub and bar
> 
> CSR was functioning at like half capacity when the basketball thing was there but now they have potentially like 2k rooms worth of folks clamoring for the feature pool specifically. (Reports are the quiet pools are still quiet.)
> 
> What I want to see going into summer is a another mod opened. It would cost WDW more yep, but have you seen those room prices? Lol. They’re making money. And with DHS already getting booked to capacity for days in June for resort guests Disney has strong summer demand.
> 
> Personally I had a nice stay pool wise at CSR mid-Feb. No capacity issues and I was able to go to the hot tub whenever I wanted, lovely weather... But I only had half the competition people are facing now with the entire resort open and the weather was lovely, not OMG GET ME WATER AM DYING hot.
> 
> Disney _could_ make this a better experience in a couple months by slicing CSR capacity and opening POR or even AKL. But they don’t _have_ to, after all people are still paying to stay at CSR and the website technically discloses they might not be able to access the pool.
> 
> The other pool I’d keep a close eye on is SAB. BC opening will add a lot of people wanting SAB access this summer.


On second thought they’d prob need to open POR not AKL... I recall reports last summer of AKL pools having lines for entry with just the DVC folks.


----------



## mrsap

Morning!! 


*Just a Reminder: Disney Cruise Line opens bookings to All Guests Today!*

*New Summer 2022 Itineraries and Departures: Dreams Unlimited*


----------



## Farro

Even June dates are starting to be in the "yellow" on the parks reservation calendar for resort guests. (mostly DHS not available)

I'm surprised - people must be booking hotels again.


----------



## mrsap

*A New Look is in the Works for Main Street Confectionery at Magic Kingdom Park*


----------



## mrsap

Great news for Disney CM’s...

*All Adults to be Eligible for COVID-19 Vaccine Beginning April 5th in Florida*


----------



## Sarahslay

Farro said:


> Even June dates are starting to be in the "yellow" on the parks reservation calendar for resort guests. (mostly DHS not available)
> 
> I'm surprised - people must be booking hotels again.


A lot of people are out of school by that week, we actually leave to go home on June 7 when DHS starts turning yellow (as of last time I checked). Our schools get out May 21 so we're heading down Memorial Day weekend for my birthday knowing most schools don't get out until the next week in many places. Of course I'm used to DHS getting full in all buckets by my trip dates, it's happened on every single one of my 5 trips that it's been booked solid in all buckets. I still don't think they've been having trouble filling rooms, it's just more obvious now and more than what it was at opening.


----------



## Sarahslay

Sarahslay said:


> A lot of people are out of school by that week, we actually leave to go home on June 7 when DHS starts turning yellow (as of last time I checked). Our schools get out May 21 so we're heading down Memorial Day weekend for my birthday knowing most schools don't get out until the next week in many places. Of course I'm used to DHS getting full in all buckets by my trip dates, it's happened on every single one of my 5 trips that it's been booked solid in all buckets. I still don't think they've been having trouble filling rooms, it's just more obvious now and more than what it was at opening.


of course now that I look my week is full for DHS too, not surprising in the least, I'm used to it at this point.


----------



## HokieRaven5

Sarahslay said:


> A lot of people are out of school by that week, we actually leave to go home on June 7 when DHS starts turning yellow (as of last time I checked). Our schools get out May 21 so we're heading down Memorial Day weekend for my birthday knowing most schools don't get out until the next week in many places. Of course I'm used to DHS getting full in all buckets by my trip dates, it's happened on every single one of my 5 trips that it's been booked solid in all buckets. I still don't think they've been having trouble filling rooms, it's just more obvious now and more than what it was at opening.



When DHS has the lowest maximum capacity of the 4 parks and the newest rides it makes sense. I'm sure there are also enough folks making multiple DHS reservation days for their trips it isn't surprising to see it fill up as quickly as it does.


----------



## Farro

Well I find it surprising because outside of Spring Break, we haven't seen full weeks filling up this far out with no "holiday". Summers have been slower the past few years.


----------



## Eric Smith

Farro said:


> Well I find it surprising because outside of Spring Break, we haven't seen full weeks filling up this far out with no "holiday". Summers have been slower the past few years.


It's probably indicative of people's rising comfort level with traveling.  I would guess that it's shifting to more non-locals visiting the park which would mean more people in the hotels.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I’ve been seeing some (unofficial) reports on Twitter and Facebook that part time servers just started getting called back. Wonder if that means they’re increasing restaurant capacity, opening more locations opening or what, but I love seeing happy CM posts!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

Farro said:


> Well I find it surprising because outside of Spring Break, we haven't seen full weeks filling up this far out with no "holiday". Summers have been slower the past few years.



I think there is a decent number of people who held off or are holding off on travel until they’re vaccinated. Vaccinations are cruising along in so many areas of the country, so I think summer travel will be super nuts. DH and I are both got our first shots - I NEVER thought we would be eligible and fully vaxxed by the end of March! I thought I was looking at summer at the earliest.

Anyway, we weren’t going to go until early 2022 but things are looking so much brighter we may push it earlier. We also learned that a health issue we thought could put our son in a higher risk category is not as much of a concern. Our 2022 trip could become summer 2021


----------



## hertamaniac

The no-sail order date hasn't changed since instituted last October.

On Wednesday, the CDC said it is working on updating its no-sail order.

"Returning to passenger cruising is a phased approach to mitigate the risk of spreading COVID-19. Details for the next phase of the CSO are currently under interagency review," the agency said in a statement to FOX Television Stations."

https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/c...ntil-nov-1-despite-cruise-association-request


----------



## gottalovepluto

Farro said:


> Well I find it surprising because outside of Spring Break, we haven't seen full weeks filling up this far out with no "holiday". Summers have been slower the past few years.


I’m expecting Summer 2021 to be a non-stop version of Spring Break 2021 for Disney World.


----------



## kylenne

Sarahslay said:


> A lot of people are out of school by that week, we actually leave to go home on June 7 when DHS starts turning yellow (as of last time I checked). Our schools get out May 21 so we're heading down Memorial Day weekend for my birthday knowing most schools don't get out until the next week in many places. Of course I'm used to DHS getting full in all buckets by my trip dates, it's happened on every single one of my 5 trips that it's been booked solid in all buckets. I still don't think they've been having trouble filling rooms, it's just more obvious now and more than what it was at opening.



I cut my 2 week trip down to 8 days around that timeframe was well, going down Memorial Day weekend and coming back June 5. Seeing those reports of buckets filling at HS made me book park days “just in case” on the couple of days I set aside for resort/pool time at GF and YC. Something tells me that week is going to fill up quickly too.

I’m just really salty that APs who stay on site get screwed so badly by the bucket system as it currently stands, which is a LOT of us out of state APs. I don’t know if it’s an allocation issue or what, but it’s really irritating seeing resort bucket at capacity meanwhile AP is wide open. It really ought to allow us to draw from the other bucket if one is filled.

I hope SAB isn’t slammed too badly since I’ll be there when BC opens back up...I was going to splurge for a cabana at GF but I might well need to book one at YC too at this rate.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m expecting Summer 2021 to be a non-stop version of Spring Break 2021 for Disney World.



I agree. The parks are going to be wild this summer. We are actually taking the summer off from WDW. Between the heat, the lines, and the lack of fastpass, it just isn't appealing right now. We will be back in Sept for a resort-heavy food and wine weekend, but canceled our reservation for the 50th and are going to Aulani instead.

I had planned to take my nieces on their first trip this winter but this just isn't the first experience I want for them so we are pushing that back as well. I'm hopeful for 2022 to be a little closer to "normal".

This is all in addition to the fact that as a new DVC owner I still can't buy annual passes right now. That honestly is one of my biggest complaints at the moment. For the amount of money dropped to buy (especially direct!) I strongly feel that new DVC contracts should get the ability to buy APs. They'll renew for existing/cancellation closed members, but new members are SOL. New DVC owners since mid-pandemic as an impacted group isn't that large and could be handled better.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

kylenne said:


> I cut my 2 week trip down to 8 days around that timeframe was well, going down Memorial Day weekend and coming back June 5. Seeing those reports of buckets filling at HS made me book park days “just in case” on the couple of days I set aside for resort/pool time at GF and YC. Something tells me that week is going to fill up quickly too.
> 
> I’m just really salty that APs who stay on site get screwed so badly by the bucket system as it currently stands, which is a LOT of us out of state APs. I don’t know if it’s an allocation issue or what, but it’s really irritating seeing resort bucket at capacity meanwhile AP is wide open. It really ought to allow us to draw from the other bucket if one is filled.
> 
> I hope SAB isn’t slammed too badly since I’ll be there when BC opens back up...I was going to splurge for a cabana at GF but I might well need to book one at YC too at this rate.


I’m with you. We are FL res APs but we always stay onsite because we live almost 7 hours away. I have read reports of people being able to call and get a CM to manually override the buckets and allow an AP to pull from the AP bucket with a resort stay but with the waits on the phone being so long lately I didn’t try it for our last trip.


----------



## mrsap

Hope this helps some of you...

*Disney Refills Select Park Passes for March and April Dates*


----------



## kylenne

Mzpalmtree said:


> I’m with you. We are FL res APs but we always stay onsite because we live almost 7 hours away. I have read reports of people being able to call and get a CM to manually override the buckets and allow an AP to pull from the AP bucket with a resort stay but with the waits on the phone being so long lately I didn’t try it for our last trip.



Thanks, that’s good to know. I outsource waiting on the phone to our TA, so it’s not a big deal to me.

Wish we didn’t have to though, it really stinks.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m expecting Summer 2021 to be a non-stop version of Spring Break 2021 for Disney World.



As someone going in June..... *nervous laughter*


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> I’m expecting Summer 2021 to be a non-stop version of Spring Break 2021 for Disney World.


Definitely starting to look that way. When people have the luxury of picking their Florida vacation, summer is sometimes left out because of the heat. But with restrictions easing, and summer being the first available time to safely travel for many people, I do expect this to be the summer of George for WDW.


----------



## Farro

hereforthechurros said:


> Definitely starting to look that way. When people have the luxury of picking their Florida vacation, summer is sometimes left out because of the heat. But with restrictions easing, and summer being the first available time to safely travel for many people, I do expect this to be the summer of George for WDW.



I've tried for so many years to have my "summer of George" and just like George, it never quite works out.


----------



## WriterGina

Our schools start later than most (not until after Labor Day), so we've planned our family's first trip back to Disney/Universal since 2015 for the very end of August and early September. Here's hoping some of the madness abates by then!


----------



## kylenne

TikiTikiFan said:


> As someone going in June..... *nervous laughter*



Never in my life have I ever been upset about my birthday falling around Memorial Day than this year, lol. I don’t mind heat and humidity at all so going in the summer isn’t a big deal for me, and I actually enjoyed the lower crowds when I went in August a couple of years ago. But I really do think it’s going to be crazy from Memorial Day on due to more people having access to vaccines and feeling more comfortable with traveling. Just anecdotally, when I was moving my dates around, my TA had a hard time finding availability at my resorts with the current offers (I actually have to pay rack my last night at YC, but she’s gonna keep checking). And my flight down there is looking pretty dang full.

BTW, since I made that last post I saw that I hadn’t actually booked a “just in case” reservation for my YC pool day and sure enough 6/3 HS is full for resort guests but wide open for APs. I called Disney since my TA is actually down there right now and didn’t wait even 10 minutes on hold, after getting bounced around a couple of times the Passholder help desk was able to book my HS reservation no problem.


----------



## preemiemama

TikiTikiFan said:


> As someone going in June..... *nervous laughter*


Feeling the same about July...


----------



## jade1

TheMaxRebo said:


> And I think being satisfied awknowledging a pandemic is going on is different than being satisfied during normal times



That's been true for us. 

Pandemic highlights (I know a low bar) by far have been our WDW Parks visits.

But some things were better for us than "normal times".

I will even say some of our best moments have been this year, such as walking on to FoP at 4:30 many times was never heard of before. Actually same with Safari. Even FP+ usually had some wait. EPCOT Food/drink booths have had no wait at all many times. Characters going right by us out of nowhere. Wide opens spaces to walk in when we felt like distancing. Spacing out while waiting in lines is wonderful. Entire Skyliner cabins and monorail cars to ourselves. Having things sterilized right in front us before use doesn't seem bad. When we did open parks we had great success for attraction times.

*I'm ready to go back to normal, but it's still been a great WDW year for us anyway. For sure one we will never forget-and in a very positive light.*


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> As someone going in June..... *nervous laughter*


Hopefully this influx of bookings leads to WDW opening more dining, reopening shows, bringing back CMs. When they run the parks at full speed it is quite manageable. It's the still running the parks like they're only 15% full when they're at full 35% capacity that's getting old.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

jade1 said:


> That's been true for us.
> 
> Pandemic highlights (I know a low bar) by far have been our WDW Parks visits.
> 
> But some things were better for us than "normal times".
> 
> I will even say some of our best moments have been this year, such as walking on to FoP at 4:30 many times was never heard of before. Actually same with Safari. Even FP+ usually had some wait. EPCOT Food/drink booths have had no wait at all many times. Characters going right by us out of nowhere. Wide opens spaces to walk in when we felt like distancing. Spacing out while waiting in lines is wonderful. Entire Skyliner cabins and monorail cars to ourselves. Having things sterilized right in front us before use doesn't seem bad. When we did open parks we had great success for attraction times.
> 
> *I'm ready to go back to normal, but it's still been a great WDW year for us anyway. For sure one we will never forget-and in a very positive light.*



My July and August pandemic trips were fabulous. Some of the best WDW trips we have ever taken. February, however, was a completely different experience and in no way mirrored my July and August visits from a crowds/wait time standpoint.

Right after opening was an AMAZING time to visit the parks. I don't feel the same way at the moment. I'll still go this fall because I don't really mind if we don't ride much, but this year, IMO, is a very different experience than just ~ 6 months ago.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Not news AT ALL (sorry) but while you are browsing news, stressing about crowds and/or trip planning, I recommend this awesome site for some great parks music: http://soundsofdisneyland.com/


----------



## kylenne

hereforthechurros said:


> Not news AT ALL (sorry) but while you are browsing news, stressing about crowds and/or trip planning, I recommend this awesome site for some great parks music: http://soundsofdisneyland.com/



I like Sorcerer Radio also, they’re my go to background music while working from home


----------



## VeronicaZS

At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## CarolynFH

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


I think that Disney is consulting with the CDC and with others who have expertise in COVID as well as with other airborne viruses and will relax the mask requirements when the guidance from those experts makes Disney comfortable with doing so.


----------



## Eric Smith

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


Disney won't change the mask mandate until the CDC changes their guidance.  Masks will probably be the last thing to go as they don't cost Disney money and don't affect park capacity.


----------



## HokieRaven5

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!



I don't see them doing a indoor/outdoor situation for the theme parks at any point (water park obviously handled differently). It will either be mandated to wear them, or it won't. If they continue as they are currently it will be based upon whatever the CDC guidance is with their own implementations beyond if they still feel that necessary.

Personally I don't see the requirement dropping until next year once kids are eligible for the vaccine. Pfizer only just recently began testing on kids so maybe by the end of this year beginning of next year that will begin to happen as well. Even though their overall to kids risk has been low by comparison to adults Disney still will take the cautious approach on that.


----------



## mrsap

More good news, now for Disneyland CM’s...

*All California Adults to be Eligible for COVID-19 Vaccine Beginning April 15th*


----------



## mrsap

*Expiration Dates Extended on Select Disneyland Park Tickets*


----------



## hereforthechurros

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that?* Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?*
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


All of the above. Remember that kids, a HUGE part of WDW attendance, don't even have access to a vaccine. With variants this thing will be trickier to end than we thought of so while we may reach herd immunity for one variant, we won't have that for another. But I remain positive that falling infection rates will allow for these things to relax by the end of summer. However do we take our masks off and let our guard down ahead of cold/flu/COVID season? Exhausting to consider.

EDIT: as others said, when CDC ends the need for masks so will WDW. That's the only thing that seems certain. Not saying herd immunity HAS to be reached for that to happen.


----------



## mrsap

*‘Incredibles’ Room Retheme Confirmed for Disney’s Contemporary Resort*


----------



## VeronicaZS

Interesting, everyone is pretty consistent with their thoughts.

How will they do it though, will you wake up one morning to a push notification on MDE saying masks are no longer required? I would imagine that people who are more cautious would freak out that they are now on a maskless vacation. Conversely, if they announce the easing of mask requirements at some future date it will be a nightmare to police in the days leading up to the mask free date.
The Disney+ documentary is going to be epic. (Not trying to start a rumor, I just really hope there is a Disney COVID documentary!)


----------



## MickeyWaffles

VeronicaZS said:


> Interesting, everyone is pretty consistent with their thoughts.
> 
> How will they do it though, will you wake up one morning to a push notification on MDE saying masks are no longer required? I would imagine that people who are more cautious would freak out that they are now on a maskless vacation. Conversely, if they announce the easing of mask requirements at some future date it will be a nightmare to police in the days leading up to the mask free date.
> The Disney+ documentary is going to be epic. (Not trying to start a rumor, I just really hope there is a Disney COVID documentary!)



I think the messaging will likely change to “masks are optional” when the time comes.

I also don’t think it will be much of a surprise whenever the time comes as it will likely align with CDC recommendations changing.


----------



## mrsap

HokieRaven5 said:


> You know, I liked what you were doing, then you decide to share this news that will only serve to disappoint me when it doesn't open when I'm there.
> 
> But seriously these are appreciated!



Wasn’t sure if I should send this to you with a smiley face or a cringe face, so I’ll do both to be safe  

*PeopleMover News*


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should send this to you with a smiley face or a cringe face, so I’ll do both to be safe
> 
> *PeopleMover News*



Oh I saw this, and here you go again.  It would be an Easter Miracle for it to be open 4/4 at this point even though that's what is scheduled.


----------



## Eric Smith

VeronicaZS said:


> Interesting, everyone is pretty consistent with their thoughts.
> 
> How will they do it though, will you wake up one morning to a push notification on MDE saying masks are no longer required? I would imagine that people who are more cautious would freak out that they are now on a maskless vacation. Conversely, if they announce the easing of mask requirements at some future date it will be a nightmare to police in the days leading up to the mask free date.
> The Disney+ documentary is going to be epic. (Not trying to start a rumor, I just really hope there is a Disney COVID documentary!)


I think it will be done with absolutely no warning.   They'll just announce that masks are no longer needed and make it effective immediately.


----------



## gottalovepluto

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


imho one day they will be required, the next they won’t. Anything in between is too hard to police. They will probably follow CDC guidelines on it unless CDC still recommends it and the entire rest of the country has abandoned it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

mrsap said:


> *Expiration Dates Extended on Select Disneyland Park Tickets*


FINALLY!! Been waiting on this as a holder of a 5 day PH ticket!


----------



## hertamaniac

*Royal Caribbean Vision of the Seas To Homeport in Bermuda This Summer*


----------



## mrsap

HokieRaven5 said:


> Oh I saw this, and here you go again.  It would be an Easter Miracle for it to be open 4/4 at this point even though that's what is scheduled.



Why am I CRACKING UP right now?!?! 

PeopleMover Ramp Video...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375162722367733763
Doesn’t sound too good!!!!


----------



## mrsap

*Imagineering Files Permit for “Inclusive” Jungle Cruise Reimagining; To Be Completed January 2022*


----------



## J-Dog

Eric Smith said:


> I think it will be done with absolutely no warning.   They'll just announce that masks are no longer needed and make it effective immediately.


I agree that there will be no fanfare, because IMO this change will cause a rash of booking-changes - some people who are still uncomfortable will likely cancel and many people (like me) will book almost immediately. If Disney makes a big announcement, that seems like it would make this shake-up even worse.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> Why am I CRACKING UP right now?!?!
> 
> PeopleMover Ramp Video...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375162722367733763
> Doesn’t sound too good!!!!



It's their distancing sound effect. Groups definitely won't crowd on that.


----------



## Krandor

VeronicaZS said:


> Interesting, everyone is pretty consistent with their thoughts.
> 
> How will they do it though, will you wake up one morning to a push notification on MDE saying masks are no longer required? I would imagine that people who are more cautious would freak out that they are now on a maskless vacation. Conversely, if they announce the easing of mask requirements at some future date it will be a nightmare to police in the days leading up to the mask free date.
> The Disney+ documentary is going to be epic. (Not trying to start a rumor, I just really hope there is a Disney COVID documentary!)



i thnk it has to be a drop it one day.  Otherwise you get into the "why is it unsafe for me not to have a mask but will be safe in a week" debate.


----------



## tinkerhon

mrsap said:


> Why am I CRACKING UP right now?!?!
> 
> PeopleMover Ramp Video...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375162722367733763
> Doesn’t sound too good!!!!



I think we now know what happened to Buzzy !!!


----------



## mrsap

*Is Disneyland Planning a Third Theme Park?*

*Disneyland Unveils Plans for Third Theme Park*


----------



## OKW Lover

mrsap said:


> *Disneyland Unveils Plans for Third Theme Park*


Click bait title.  The actual story specifically says Disney is *not* building a third theme park.


----------



## BrianL

OKW Lover said:


> Click bait title.  The actual story specifically says Disney is *not* building a third theme park.



Maybe not a third gate, but it seems pretty major - they want the parks to extend that far so the Disneyland Hotel is literally inside one. The logistics look complicated, but I like the rendering better than the previous monster-hotel that was going to take a lot of DTD.


----------



## mrsap

OKW Lover said:


> Click bait title.  The actual story specifically says Disney is *not* building a third theme park.



While I did not see those words exactly, it does state:

“While Disneyland officials stopped short of calling this a “third theme park”, the project was described as the “Immersive Theme Park expansion.”

I guess we’ll have to wait and see what’s to come! I’m excited for Disneyland folks if it ends up coming to fruition!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375199149507801089


----------



## BrianL

mrsap said:


> While I did not see those words exactly, it does state:
> 
> “While Disneyland officials stopped short of calling this a “third theme park”, the project was described as the “Immersive Theme Park expansion.”
> 
> I guess we’ll have to wait and see what’s to come! I’m excited for Disneyland folks if it ends up coming to fruition!



I think they're just not ready to say yet. The picture is NOT to be taken as what it will look like - i.e. placements of "lakes and mountains" but more to show where general theme-park style areas would be. I'm not really sure how they could work that design into the current parks, so I think a third gate is likely, but we'll see. It is amorphous a this time, but it does show that Disney is committed to expansion - and people here will still say they never build anything new anymore.

ETA: They are currently just in the phase of getting approvals from the City of Anaheim. That can be a contentious matter so this is really just the start of a PR campaign to get them there. All of this will be years away. Still fun to speculate though!


----------



## lovethesun12

mrsap said:


> I guess we’ll have to wait and see what’s to come! I’m excited for Disneyland folks if it ends up coming to fruition!


I bet they just plan to increase the cost of staying at the Grand Californian so much they are just going to sell $100 tickets to people like me to ride the elevator so we can pretend we are staying there.

FTR, I'd totally go for it!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Expansion not an actual third gate? Still exciting!


----------



## MickeyWaffles

BrianL said:


> I think they're just not ready to say yet. The picture is NOT to be taken as what it will look like - i.e. placements of "lakes and mountains" but more to show where general theme-park style areas would be. I'm not really sure how they could work that design into the current parks, so I think a third gate is likely, but we'll see. It is amorphous a this time, but it does show that Disney is committed to expansion - and people here will still say they never build anything new anymore.
> 
> ETA: They are currently just in the phase of getting approvals from the City of Anaheim. That can be a contentious matter so this is really just the start of a PR campaign to get them there. All of this will be years away. Still fun to speculate though!



The map on the fact sheet (3rd image in the tweet from Carlye Wisel) shows Disneyland park expansion over by Disneyland hotel and DCA expansion over by Paradise Pier. This sure is interesting!


----------



## mrsap

MickeyWaffles said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375199149507801089



Thanks for posting that!!


----------



## fatmanatee

Not sure where she picked this up but my first thought was that a Frozen area might fit here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375203499223420931


----------



## mrsap

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure where she picked this up but my first thought was that a Frozen area might fit here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375203499223420931



There is a “Frozen/Tangled Land” coming to Tokyo Sea Park!!


----------



## mrsap

*FULL BREAKDOWN: Disneyland’s Plans to Expand Theme Parks; Create West Coast Disney Springs*


*Disneyland Resort President Comments On Expansion*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

fatmanatee said:


> Not sure where she picked this up but my first thought was that a Frozen area might fit here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375203499223420931



She got it from the official Disneyland Forward website:

https://disneylandforward.com/project/possibilities


----------



## BrianL

MickeyWaffles said:


> The map on the fact sheet (3rd image in the tweet from Carlye Wisel) shows Disneyland park expansion over by Disneyland hotel and DCA expansion over by Paradise Pier. This sure is interesting!



It's weird though - like just a tony offshoot bridge to the new areas. I'm not sure that would work well, but maybe. I think these "plans" are just very preliminary - they just want to get it approved. They really are hurting for space at DLR!


----------



## jessiegirl1982

So excited they are investing on the west coast! Who knows how this will all look in 10 years or so (planning stages only should last 2 years, so this will be a long process)?!? I still remember being a kid and learning about the upcoming "Westcot", and being super excited. Also, FYI DFB reported today that they were testing RSR at DCA today!!


----------



## Missingmypooh

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


The second that Florida drops their state of emergency Disney will have to change their mask policy in some way. 

why?
If there’s no technical legal emergency, then they have to provide accommodations of some sort for those under the CDC umbrella (cannot wear mask if it could cause harm or if they cannot remove it themselves per CDC)  and could be challenged for other reasonable accommodations.

no idea what those will look like, how it will work (does one of the counties Disney resides in need to keep an emergency? Will it hold up in court? Will state of Florida align with the rest (or majority) of the nation?) no ideas because it’s totally unknown and uncharted territory as far as pandemic and disabilities but I know central Florida lawyers itching to take on Disney when it comes to ADA laws since those cases are generally in their favor.


----------



## mshanson3121

mrsap said:


> *FULL BREAKDOWN: Disneyland’s Plans to Expand Theme Parks; Create West Coast Disney Springs*
> 
> 
> *Disneyland Resort President Comments On Expansion*



WOW.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Some eagle-eyed posters on the AKL thread on the Resorts Board noticed The Mara now has evening hours listed for all of April, 4pm-9pm.  At the moment it is only open for breakfast.  The dinner menu isn’t up yet, but the breakfast menu to date has been quite limited so I suspect dinner will be the same.

So, a small update, but at least something.  Other than ASMovies reopening, there really have been very few to almost no resort-related updates/additions for several months now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Also probably worth noting, on/around Monday Disney moved feature pool hours to 10am-11pm (they were previously 10am-10pm, which have been in place since Labor Day), so that may be the spring/summer hours they stick to for the rest of the warm weather seasons.  

I have yet to see confirmation that all resorts have in fact moved to 11pm closing, but have seen reports from several resorts so I ‘suspect’ (key word) this may be the case across property.  Would appreciate any real-time/on the ground reports if anyone happens to be there now/soon.  Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

*RUMOR: Disney Magic to Begin Sailing from Dover, England this Summer*


----------



## jkh36619

kylenne said:


> I like Sorcerer Radio also, they’re my go to background music while working from home


I listen to resort radio in the background while I work.


----------



## curse reversed

I've only been casually following this thread since I didn't expect to go to any of the parks until late 2021 at the earliest.  However I was surprised with a Disney trip for my milestone birthday in May.  Right now MK is only open until 6:00 on my birthday and therefore the latest ADR we could get was 3:45.  I know they have been extending park hours almost every month since Fall and extended Park Hours would likely also mean later ADR's becoming available..  How far in advance do they usually announce the new hours?  Also, is there a way to sign up on either Disney's website or MDE to be notified when the hours change? Not sure if this makes a difference or not but as of last weekend every day in May was in the green except for Star Wars Day.


----------



## HokieRaven5

curse reversed said:


> I've only been casually following this thread since I didn't expect to go to any of the parks until late 2021 at the earliest.  However I was surprised with a Disney trip for my milestone birthday in May.  Right now MK is only open until 6:00 on my birthday and therefore the latest ADR we could get was 3:45.  I know they have been extending park hours almost every month since Fall and extended Park Hours would likely also mean later ADR's becoming available..  How far in advance do they usually announce the new hours?  Also, is there a way to sign up on either Disney's website or MDE to be notified when the hours change? Not sure if this makes a difference or not but as of last weekend every day in May was in the green except for Star Wars Day.



They have typically extended hours about 2 weeks ahead of time. I don't know of any direct way to find out from Disney or MDE via notification but Touring Plans will send emails when the park hours update. 

Usually ADR times update within a few days of the hours change but that kind of has varied.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

curse reversed said:


> I've only been casually following this thread since I didn't expect to go to any of the parks until late 2021 at the earliest.  However I was surprised with a Disney trip for my milestone birthday in May.  Right now MK is only open until 6:00 on my birthday and therefore the latest ADR we could get was 3:45.  I know they have been extending park hours almost every month since Fall and extended Park Hours would likely also mean later ADR's becoming available..  How far in advance do they usually announce the new hours?  Also, is there a way to sign up on either Disney's website or MDE to be notified when the hours change? Not sure if this makes a difference or not but as of last weekend every day in May was in the green except for Star Wars Day.




In case helpful, the folks on the Theme Parks Attractions & Strategies Board (TPAS) have a new sticky post with some of the basic info about how park hours updates have been working lately:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/park-hours.3829921/

Post 1 has the info, no need to read past that - but you can “watch” that thread for future updates and see the discussion, especially as you get closer to your dates.  

As PP mentioned, Touring Plans is a good source for automatic notifications of park hours updates.  I can’t recall if that option is behind their paywall or not (I think it is, but not sure, someone chime in if I’m wrong) but if it is, the annual subscription is relatively small and I find some of their info/services pretty helpful.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning! 


*RUMOR CONFIRMED: Disney Magic to Resume Sailing this Summer Out of Ports in England

New! UK Staycations with Disney Magic at Sea*


----------



## mrsap

*Wakanda Appears To Be in Early Proposal for Disney California Adventure Expansion *


----------



## Sarahslay

kylenne said:


> I cut my 2 week trip down to 8 days around that timeframe was well, going down Memorial Day weekend and coming back June 5. Seeing those reports of buckets filling at HS made me book park days “just in case” on the couple of days I set aside for resort/pool time at GF and YC. Something tells me that week is going to fill up quickly too.
> 
> I’m just really salty that APs who stay on site get screwed so badly by the bucket system as it currently stands, which is a LOT of us out of state APs. I don’t know if it’s an allocation issue or what, but it’s really irritating seeing resort bucket at capacity meanwhile AP is wide open. It really ought to allow us to draw from the other bucket if one is filled.
> 
> I hope SAB isn’t slammed too badly since I’ll be there when BC opens back up...I was going to splurge for a cabana at GF but I might well need to book one at YC too at this rate.


Yeah, we were supposed to go on a June 7 sailing on the Dream but moved it, but haven't changed our dates so we are only doing the parks May 31-June 4 and having June 5 & 6 as pool days/relaxing days (moving to OKW on June 5 since the cruise was added on after the original trip was booked and we needed a couple extra nights). We'll just do parks on our full days/non-travel & moving days and leave the relaxing to the other days. It's my 6th trip since reopening so I'm not too concerned, but I know for others the thought of all those buckets filling up is anxiety inducing. I know if we had our relaxing pool days at YC/BC I would be inclined to book a cabana, I'm not usually a pool person, but I think I could go for chilling in one of those while my kids run around. 

As far as the bucket thing goes, I've never had trouble booking my reservations as an out of state AP, but then again I book my trips kinda far out. I can see how it's extremely frustrating when you just want to move stuff around and see the AP bucket wide open. I'm hopeful they do some shifting of slots from AP to resort guest, I know if I was looking at booking for that time period and saw no HS I would change my mind and not go to WDW. If they want resort bookings they're going to have to give that bucket more slots, especially with more resorts opening.


----------



## Sarahslay

VeronicaZS said:


> At the risk of starting another mask debate (I swear I'm not), I am very curious how you all think Disney will start walking back the mask requirement? Do you think it will be gradual or one day masks will be required and the next day they won't be? I think it would be phased out, maybe only indoors and then finally not required anywhere.
> How do you think they will decide the timing of that? Percent of the population that has been vaccinated, COVID rates below a certain threshold, an order by the government (CDC or President), other, all of the above?
> I do think Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!


As far as the "Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come", they already did previously. On my trip end of January/early February 2020 there were already folks wearing masks in the parks. I remember on my first HS day, turning around after buying a Millenium Falcon popcorn bucket for my friend, and being face to face with an Italian woman and her family all wearing masks (I only note their nation of origin to point out it wasn't an American wearing a mask, and for the reference I noticed  A LOT of foreign travelers wearing masks already on that trip). I also noticed on that trip, while riding DME, that there were a ton of mobile doctors and pharmacy vans at all the resorts we stopped at and thinking "well dang, that's not good". So, I do think that it had already started before it was ever mandated, and I wouldn't hate it if people still wore masks if they were feeling a little off so they don't spread their germs all over the place. I would like the days to be gone of getting sick on vacation at a Disney park. 

I also think the'll just be like "masks are done!", but I do think we'll see it coming via CDC guideline changes so it won't come as too much of a shock.


----------



## gottalovepluto

curse reversed said:


> I've only been casually following this thread since I didn't expect to go to any of the parks until late 2021 at the earliest.  However I was surprised with a Disney trip for my milestone birthday in May.  Right now MK is only open until 6:00 on my birthday and therefore the latest ADR we could get was 3:45.  I know they have been extending park hours almost every month since Fall and extended Park Hours would likely also mean later ADR's becoming available..  How far in advance do they usually announce the new hours?  Also, is there a way to sign up on either Disney's website or MDE to be notified when the hours change? Not sure if this makes a difference or not but as of last weekend every day in May was in the green except for Star Wars Day.


ADRs are generally available an hour after park closes. Suspect you’re just too late to booking. Set a touring plan alert in case anyone cancels.


----------



## SierraT

So great the UK residents are able to finally get a slice of Disney before everyone else.  They kind of got the shaft because of all the restrictions here. 

Also noticed this. “The line is not mandating passengers be vaccinated, but stated it would be "implementing multiple layers of health and safety measures considering guidance from the U.K. government, health authorities and medical experts.”


----------



## mrsap

*Walt Disney World theme park operating hours extended from April 11*


----------



## mrsap

*Trio of New Star Wars: Galactic Starcruiser Hotel Permits Filed for Show Set Installation*


----------



## LSUmiss

Anyone know if you can get Uber eats delivery or similar to lobby at Rivera? Specifically will they let them through the gate shack?


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> ADRs are generally available an hour after park closes. Suspect you’re just too late to booking. Set a touring plan alert in case anyone cancels.


Seems ADR hours don't automatically adjust. Right now for my upcoming dates Epcot hours were just extended until 11 pm but dining only shows through 7 pm. Annoying that it isn't automatic but that's where TP reservation finder can help like you said!


----------



## gottalovepluto

LSUmiss said:


> Anyone know if you can get Uber eats delivery or similar to lobby at Rivera? Specifically will they let them through the gate shack?


I had a Postmates delivery in Nov and they let him through. I went to meet him under the portico instead of trying to meet inside.


----------



## luv2cheer92

Sarahslay said:


> As far as the "Disney will let guests wear masks for years to come", they already did previously. On my trip end of January/early February 2020 there were already folks wearing masks in the parks. I remember on my first HS day, turning around after buying a Millenium Falcon popcorn bucket for my friend, and being face to face with an Italian woman and her family all wearing masks (I only note their nation of origin to point out it wasn't an American wearing a mask, and for the reference I noticed  A LOT of foreign travelers wearing masks already on that trip). I also noticed on that trip, while riding DME, that there were a ton of mobile doctors and pharmacy vans at all the resorts we stopped at and thinking "well dang, that's not good". So, I do think that it had already started before it was ever mandated, and I wouldn't hate it if people still wore masks if they were feeling a little off so they don't spread their germs all over the place. I would like the days to be gone of getting sick on vacation at a Disney park.
> 
> I also think the'll just be like "masks are done!", but I do think we'll see it coming via CDC guideline changes so it won't come as too much of a shock.


Yea, I've known many people (patient's I've treated) with some serious lung issues (mostly cystic fibrosis, lung failure awaiting transplant and the like) who have regularly worn masks in public for most of their lives already. Where even the mildest respiratory illness could be really bad. But I'm sure there will people, even without those issues, wearing masks for a while.


----------



## mrsap

*Disneyland Extends Unused Tickets Until 2022, 2023*


----------



## MinnieMSue

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Also probably worth noting, on/around Monday Disney moved feature pool hours to 10am-11pm (they were previously 10am-10pm, which have been in place since Labor Day), so that may be the spring/summer hours they stick to for the rest of the warm weather seasons.
> 
> I have yet to see confirmation that all resorts have in fact moved to 11pm closing, but have seen reports from several resorts so I ‘suspect’ (key word) this may be the case across property.  Would appreciate any real-time/on the ground reports if anyone happens to be there now/soon.  Thank you!


All  of pop pools say 11pm closing. 10a-11p


----------



## MinnieMSue

It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MinnieMSue said:


> It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic. View attachment 565381View attachment 565381


Disney: You can have lower wait times or a good view. Pick one! 

Navi, the newest ride with plexiass, is down to a 25 minute wait today, but was still 55 earlier in the week. Wait times across the board look low today actually.


----------



## mrsap

MinnieMSue said:


> It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic. View attachment 565381View attachment 565381



Did only one boat have the plexiglass or all of them? I could have sworn there was one test boat a couple months ago?


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Extends Cancellation Policy Again*


----------



## mrsap

*Florida Governor, Disney Representative, and More Push for Cruising to Resume Soon*


----------



## SMRT-1

MinnieMSue said:


> It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic. View attachment 565381View attachment 565381



 It's a world of plastic, a world of glare...


----------



## Oldnewfan

mrsap said:


> *Florida Governor, Disney Representative, and More Push for Cruising to Resume Soon*


Nuts!  Open it up. Make sure all passengers and crew members are fully vaccinated and get these people back to work. Yes... for now not everyone will be able to cruise that want to but you can't hold out and destroy an industry and the lives of those sidelined. There is a path.


----------



## kylenne

Sarahslay said:


> Yeah, we were supposed to go on a June 7 sailing on the Dream but moved it, but haven't changed our dates so we are only doing the parks May 31-June 4 and having June 5 & 6 as pool days/relaxing days (moving to OKW on June 5 since the cruise was added on after the original trip was booked and we needed a couple extra nights). We'll just do parks on our full days/non-travel & moving days and leave the relaxing to the other days. It's my 6th trip since reopening so I'm not too concerned, but I know for others the thought of all those buckets filling up is anxiety inducing. I know if we had our relaxing pool days at YC/BC I would be inclined to book a cabana, I'm not usually a pool person, but I think I could go for chilling in one of those while my kids run around.
> 
> As far as the bucket thing goes, I've never had trouble booking my reservations as an out of state AP, but then again I book my trips kinda far out. I can see how it's extremely frustrating when you just want to move stuff around and see the AP bucket wide open. I'm hopeful they do some shifting of slots from AP to resort guest, I know if I was looking at booking for that time period and saw no HS I would change my mind and not go to WDW. If they want resort bookings they're going to have to give that bucket more slots, especially with more resorts opening.



I book far out too, but this trip unfortunately has gotten changed like three times due to pandemic wrenches in plans, not counting the original moving it to this May from last. Normally the only thing I tinker with incessantly leading up to a trip is ADRs, but had to change resorts and dates a couple of times. So I had to mess with my park days.

Luckily I called and was able to get the Passholder desk to book when I needed.


----------



## mrsap

*State of California Releases Updated Theme Park Reopening Guidelines*


----------



## HikingFam

mrsap said:


> Did only one boat have the plexiglass or all of them? I could have sworn there was one test boat a couple months ago?


Somewhere in this thread, I posted a photo of this boat in December!


----------



## MinnieMSue

mrsap said:


> Did only one boat have the plexiglass or all of them? I could have sworn there was one test boat a couple months ago?



just the one. We waited in line for a whole cleaning cycle and saw all the boats multiple times (longest line of our trip an hour).  They had a test boat on Navi and now they all have the plastic.


----------



## mrsap

MinnieMSue said:


> just the one. We waited in line for a whole cleaning cycle and saw all the boats multiple times (longest line of our trip an hour).  They had a test boat on Navi and now they all have the plastic.



Yeah, that’s been there since Dec./January.  They might be next!

*Plexiglass Test Adds Dividers to Ride Vehicle at “it’s a small world” in Magic Kingdom*


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mrsap said:


> *State of California Releases Updated Theme Park Reopening Guidelines*



Of note from the official pdf: 

Park visitors are permitted to eat and drink *only* in designated dining areas. Concession stands must be accompanied by additional designated and shaded eating areas.
Indoor rides must be limited to no more than 15 minutes.
All queuing must be performed in outdoor settings only
In-state visitors only
Most of this we knew but now it's even more "official." I'm beyond frustrated but at least I have Disney World to get my magic fix.


----------



## mshanson3121

MinnieMSue said:


> It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic. View attachment 565381View attachment 565381



So, what's the consensus, do we think these will be permanent? Or just till we get over the hump of Covid (maybe removed in 2022)? 



Oldnewfan said:


> Nuts!  Open it up. Make sure all passengers and crew members are fully vaccinated and get these people back to work. Yes... for now not everyone will be able to cruise that want to but you can't hold out and destroy an industry and the lives of those sidelined. There is a path.



It's not that simple. There aren't enough *fully* vaccinated people out there yet to even support the industry, and they still don't know for sure how well the vaccines are even going to work when it comes to transmission - and even if it does eventually show to have a high rate of stopping transmission, no vaccine has ever had a 100% success rate. 

Not only that,  some countries are off limits right now, or have requirements that would make it more difficult for the cruise lines. Even if they are wide open, right now where I live, we have an oil tanker stuck off shore in the harbor because they have an outbreak on the ship. They've been there almost 2 weeks. They can't dock and unload until it's under control. What happens when that's a cruise ship? We'll be right back to seeing people stuck on cruises like we were in the spring, which will sink the industry. 

A cruise ship is a completely different ballgame than Disney when it comes to transmission risk.


----------



## Oldnewfan

mshanson3121 said:


> So, what's the consensus, do we think these will be permanent? Or just till we get over the hump of Covid (maybe removed in 2022)?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that simple. There aren't enough *fully* vaccinated people out there yet to even support the industry, and they still don't know for sure how well the vaccines are even going to work when it comes to transmission - and even if it does eventually show to have a high rate of stopping transmission, no vaccine has ever had a 100% success rate.
> 
> Not only that,  some countries are off limits right now, or have requirements that would make it more difficult for the cruise lines. Even if they are wide open, right now where I live, we have an oil tanker stuck off shore in the harbor because they have an outbreak on the ship. They've been there almost 2 weeks. They can't dock and unload until it's under control. What happens when that's a cruise ship? We'll be right back to seeing people stuck on cruises like we were in the spring, which will sink the industry.
> 
> A cruise ship is a completely different ballgame than Disney when it comes to transmission risk.



I agree that there aren't enough fully vaccinated now.  I was responding to (and quoted) the article that referenced the July date that the Governor and Disney were pushing for. By July... different ballgame and I'm sure that their July target is calculated around a generally available vaccine for those who take it or, are incentivized to take it.  Nothing ever has, or ever will be 100%.  We haven't eradicated the flu, just pushed it down to an acceptable risk and it wasn't novel.  That's been the problem with COVID, everyone exposed gets it or has a much higher risk since no one has any immunity to it.  We won't eradicate this either I assume.  I don't doubt this will be a yearly booster and something we have to get on with.  If that tanker were only populated by a fully vaccinated crew it wouldn't be stuck.  So we are talking about apples and oranges and that is largely due to the fact that we are using an example of a fully unvaccinated tanker crew today and what would be a fully vaccinated population (forced) aboard the cruise ship in July.


----------



## jlwhitney

mshanson3121 said:


> So, what's the consensus, do we think these will be permanent? Or just till we get over the hump of Covid (maybe removed in 2022)?



I don't know that I see them just over night being removed but more slowly as they get damaged or become a nightmare to keep clean.....I really hope they go sooner than later and when masks are gone.


----------



## mshanson3121

Oldnewfan said:


> I agree that there aren't enough fully vaccinated now.  I was responding to (and quoted) the article that referenced the July date that the Governor and Disney were pushing for. By July... different ballgame and I'm sure that their July target is calculated around a generally available vaccine for those who take it or, are incentivized to take it.  Nothing ever has, or ever will be 100%.  We haven't eradicated the flu, just pushed it down to an acceptable risk and it wasn't novel.  That's been the problem with COVID, everyone exposed gets it or has a much higher risk since no one has any immunity to it.  We won't eradicate this either I'm assume.  I don't doubt this will be a yearly booster and something we have to get on with.  *If that tanker were only populated by a fully vaccinated crew it wouldn't be stuck.  So we are talking about apples and oranges and that is largely due to the fact that we are using an example of a fully unvaccinated tanker crew today and what would be a fully vaccinated population (forced) aboard the cruise ship in July.*



Yes, I know what you were referring to. I don't see there being enough vaccinated people by July, globally, to support the industry. It's not just the Americans who matter in all of this, but the countries these ships will be going to, as well.

As for the tanker,  you're trying to argue that everyone aboard being vaccinated means no risk of Covid, which would require a 100% effectiveness, which it isn't. Just because everyone is vaccinated doesn't mean the guests can't still be asymptomatically or pre-symptomatically carrying Covid when they board or contract it once onboard - especially when visiting ports of call, and of course with vaccines that are questionable at their effectiveness at reducing transmission...

While there will never be a 0 risk, there will be a time eventually later this year or next year, when the risk will be much lower than it will be this summer, AND we will know more about the vaccine's effectiveness against transmission, the effectiveness against the variants etc... Which is why I am sure some are wanting the industry to wait.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

MinnieMSue said:


> It is probably already on here but today I saw one small world boat with plastic. View attachment 565381View attachment 565381


Magical Pixie Glass.


----------



## Oldnewfan

mshanson3121 said:


> Yes, I know what you were referring to. I don't see there being enough vaccinated people by July, globally, to support the industry. It's not just the Americans who matter in all of this, but the countries these ships will be going to, as well.
> 
> As for the tanker,  you're trying to argue that everyone aboard being vaccinated means no risk of Covid, which would require a 100% effectiveness, which it isn't. Just because everyone is vaccinated doesn't mean the guests can't still be asymptomatically or pre-symptomatically carrying Covid when they board or contract it once onboard - especially when visiting ports of call, and of course with vaccines that are questionable at their effectiveness at reducing transmission...
> 
> While there will never be a 0 risk, there will be a time eventually later this year or next year, when the risk will be much lower than it will be this summer, AND we will know more about the vaccine's effectiveness against transmission, the effectiveness against the variants etc... Which is why I am sure some are wanting the industry to wait.



I don't cruise so no real dog in this hunt from a personal perspective.  My thoughts of a cruise experience this year leaned more toward floating around, visiting a private island (again vaccine required staff or population), everybody gains a little weight and they come back.  In the meantime folks can get paid.  I do get that the rest of the world (perhaps more so at typical ports of call) will lag behind the US vaccine availability so you might spread it with a vaccinated population visiting an unvaccinated one.  So, my perspective was from the position of wanting to see something open up for the Florida cruise industry and put people back to work even if it's a very diminished cruise experience compared to pre-COVID experiences.
And I didn't mean to imply no risk of COVID in my example.  I think we will always have to live with an *acceptable* risk of COVID. I have no illusions of guarantees in life.  I've lived with that all year.  Wasn't able to cocoon myself unfortunately so I understood that I had to accept a certain amount of risk to support my family.


----------



## mrsap

Good morning all! 


*Walt Disney World recruiting a new Principal Fireworks Designer as a return of nighttime shows gets closer*


----------



## hertamaniac

*Carnival Cruise Line Not Moving Ships Away From the U.S.*


----------



## hertamaniac

*Norwegian Cancels Cruises on Five Ships, Teases Exciting News*

My guess is that NCL will announce sailings from Cozumel or other Caribbean ports.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

mrsap said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> *Walt Disney World recruiting a new Principal Fireworks Designer as a return of nighttime shows gets closer*



Would be such a nice surprise to see some sort of nighttime entertainment return soon!


----------



## mrsap

TikiTikiFan said:


> Would be such a nice surprise to see some sort of nighttime entertainment return soon!



It would be wonderful!  I’d like to suggest the 4th of July as a perfect start date!!


----------



## chad_1138

mrsap said:


> It would be wonderful!  I’d like to suggest the 4th of July as a perfect start date!! ☺


I would love that, considering we arrive on July 17th


----------



## gottalovepluto

mrsap said:


> *State of California Releases Updated Theme Park Reopening Guidelines*


Now that’s workable. (It was entirely possible they were gonna do stupid rules but these things are doable.)

Hope folks realize how hot it’s gonna be with everything being pushed outside so not much in the way of AC breaks. It sounds to me like eating or drinking will only be allowed in specifically designated places which will suck for hydrating and is a major departure from WDW where you can pull over and grab a sip of water anytime you can distance.

Also wonder if “relaxation zones” will be allowed. Doesn’t sound like it?


----------



## gottalovepluto

hertamaniac said:


> *Carnival Cruise Line Not Moving Ships Away From the U.S.*


I don’t get this. Everyone knows practically speaking ain’t nobody sailing from the US until Nov at the earliest. Maybe Carnival figures their prices are too low to make enough to cover the costs of re-deploying to MX for a season or two?


----------



## mrsap

gottalovepluto said:


> Now that’s workable. (It was entirely possible they were gonna do stupid rules but these things are doable.)
> 
> Hope folks realize how hot it’s gonna be with everything being pushed outside so not much in the way of AC breaks. It sounds to me like eating or drinking will only be allowed in specifically designated places which will suck for hydrating and is a major departure from WDW where you can pull over and grab a sip of water anytime you can distance.
> 
> Also wonder if “relaxation zones” will be allowed. Doesn’t sound like it?



It definitely doesn’t sound like it!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

gottalovepluto said:


> Now that’s workable. (It was entirely possible they were gonna do stupid rules but these things are doable.)
> 
> Hope folks realize how hot it’s gonna be with everything being pushed outside so not much in the way of AC breaks. It sounds to me like eating or drinking will only be allowed in specifically designated places which will suck for hydrating and is a major departure from WDW where you can pull over and grab a sip of water anytime you can distance.
> 
> Also wonder if “relaxation zones” will be allowed. Doesn’t sound like it?


We went to an NBA game recently where you could only eat/drink in your seat or in designated areas. And you had to pull your mask up between bites/sips. So not fun. I get why those rules are in place but I won’t be attending another game until it’s safe and restrictions are lowered. DL wouldn’t be fun that way either.


----------



## hertamaniac

gottalovepluto said:


> I don’t get this. Everyone knows practically speaking ain’t nobody sailing from the US until Nov at the earliest. Maybe Carnival figures their prices are too low to make enough to cover the costs of re-deploying to MX for a season or two?



I think the pressure is really starting to mount on the CDC to release a modified order to allow sailings prior to Nov. 1.  Governor DeSantis and a few cruise line presidents (DCL and CCL) were at Port Canaveral a few days ago in a round table discussion pointing out the restrictions on cruising and economic/employment impacts in Florida.

I do agree that CCL is probably looking at a limited capacity sailing at a more economical price which may not be worth relocating.


----------



## Missingmypooh

hertamaniac said:


> I think the pressure is really starting to mount on the CDC to release a modified order to allow sailings prior to Nov. 1.  Governor DeSantis and a few cruise line presidents (DCL and CCL) were at Port Canaveral a few days ago in a round table discussion pointing out the restrictions on cruising and economic/employment impacts in Florida.
> 
> I do agree that CCL is probably looking at a limited capacity sailing at a more economical price which may not be worth relocating.



more like,DeSantis is going to take them to court, If they don’t have clear opening guidelines by summer.


----------



## Eric Smith

Missingmypooh said:


> more like,DeSantis is going to take them to court, If they don’t have clear opening guidelines by summer.


I don’t see how he would have a legal case to overturn what the CDC is doing.


----------



## hertamaniac

Missingmypooh said:


> more like,DeSantis is going to take them to court, If they don’t have clear opening guidelines by summer.



The basis of the potential lawsuit is non-current data that the no-sail order was issued under.

"Moody, also a Republican, said if a lawsuit is filed, it would challenge the ban as based on medical information that is out-of-date and no longer valid. "


----------



## Missingmypooh

Eric Smith said:


> I don’t see how he would have a legal case to overturn what the CDC is doing.


Who knows? Maybe it’s a moot point and we’re under the grips of a new strain by then?

but DeSantis is a fiery personality (also an attorney educated at Yale and Harvard) who would *likely* use either A. The airtime or B. An actual legal basis to make a big fuss come the summer.

if he says something, we can be sure we’ll see an impact (positive or negative) one way or the other.


----------



## Narcoossee11

From FLA, love DeSanis...BUT... This is no go.  It is to show he cares and went to war for the cruise business.  The CDC is not worried about a lawsuit from a state.  This will/would take months ,so about the fall (which is when they plan to start now).  Also everyone is looking to see how the actual cruises this summer sailing from other country's go. Let someone else take the hit if there is issues.


----------



## Chris Ehlers

mrsap said:


> It would be wonderful!  I’d like to suggest the 4th of July as a perfect start date!! ☺


We picked Epcot for the 4th feeling like it would be the mostlikely place to have some sort of Festivities, we arrive on the 3rd to BLT so if they had something on the 3rd we would be able to watch from Hotel    fingers crossed


----------



## mrsap

Chris Ehlers said:


> We picked Epcot for the 4th feeling like it would be the mostlikely place to have some sort of Festivities, we arrive on the 3rd to BLT so if they had something on the 3rd we would be able to watch from Hotel    fingers crossed



Great idea!!! I truly hope there is something in the works for the 4th!! What a great surprise that would be!!!


----------



## mrsap

Morning everyone!! 

I know a few people liked the MK map I posted last week from DFB. They now have three complete maps, so I thought I’d share them.

DFB’s Enhanced maps of MK, EPCOT and HS to help maneuver through the changing entrances and exits for restaurants, stores & rides due to social distancing.

*MAGIC KINGDOM MAP*

*EPCOT MAP*

*HOLLYWOOD STUDIOS MAP*

Hope they help!


----------



## mrsap

*(The reason for past delays)
New Sensors, Cast Retraining Delayed Tomorrowland PeopleMover Reopening*

*Note: As of publish time, the Tomorrowland PeopleMover is scheduled to reopen on April 4th, but Disney has not yet loaded operating hours into their website.


----------



## mrsap

Morning!! 


*Main Street Confectionery Now Closed for Multi-Month Refurbishment at Magic Kingdom


Main Street Cinema Now Serving Treats During Confectionery Refurbishment*


----------



## hereforthechurros

So Swan & Dolphin has been using charter buses, not Disney buses, for months now but apparently their MK line no longer drops at MK, you're dropped at the TTC. Pretty major change!


----------



## mrsap

*Cast Members Spotted Manually Pushing PeopleMover, Scheduled to Reopen in Less Than a Week*


----------



## CarolynFH

hereforthechurros said:


> So Swan & Dolphin has been using charter buses, not Disney buses, for months now but apparently their MK line no longer drops at MK, you're dropped at the TTC. Pretty major change!


Yep. Suggestions on the S&D thread are to walk to YC or BW bus stops (making those buses more crowded, reducing access for guests of those resorts, so not good).


----------



## mrsap

*Cinderella Castle Decor Comes into View on Main Street USA as Installation Continues*


----------



## luv2cheer92

hereforthechurros said:


> So Swan & Dolphin has been using charter buses, not Disney buses, for months now but apparently their MK line no longer drops at MK, you're dropped at the TTC. Pretty major change!


I thought that changed when or shortly after they switched buses, but I could've been imagining things.


----------



## cranbiz

luv2cheer92 said:


> I thought that changed when or shortly after they switched buses, but I could've been imagining things.


It did. Once The Swan and Dolphin made the change to Mears, they lost the ability to drop guests in a WDW bus load zone and had to use the charter lots.

The only time you are going to see a charter bus in a park load zone will be if Disney chartered them and they are servicing Disney resorts.


----------



## hereforthechurros

luv2cheer92 said:


> I thought that changed when or shortly after they switched buses, but I could've been imagining things.


It may have. We stayed there last August and while the Epcot/HS bus was chartered, I cannot remember if the MK bus was but I know for sure they still dropped off at MK. Not sure when it changed but worth noting. I follow all kinds of Disney news but hadn't seen that before today. TTC is such a PITA.


----------



## mrsap

In other news:

*“Vaccine Passports” May Be Required For Travel Starting This Summer*


----------



## mshanson3121

mrsap said:


> In other news:
> 
> *“Vaccine Passports” May Be Required For Travel Starting This Summer*



I think we all saw this coming a mile away!


----------



## helloconnie

Last week was a huge week for vaccinations with 19.3 million getting administered.  Given how many adults have received one dose, in three weeks they should all be fully vaccinated.  AND if J&J delivers their remaining 15 million doses by mid-April 64% of the adult population will be fully vaccinated and the everyone who wants the shot should have the first dose. So, if the current rate of vaccination continues, then by the end of April, 80% will be vaccinated.  That is everyone who wants the vaccine should be vaccinated by the end of April.  (25-30% of adults still say they won't get it.)  Based on this, I am hoping restrictions start to really ease by mid-April since by then everyone who wants the vaccine will be fully vaccinated or have the first shot.  What do you think?  Do you see operations at the theme parks getting back to normal by May?


----------



## helloconnie

mrsap said:


> In other news:
> 
> *“Vaccine Passports” May Be Required For Travel Starting This Summer*



Yep.  This will motivate those who don't want the vaccine to get it.  In a survey, those saying they would not get vaccinated said they would probably get it if the proof of vaccination is required to travel.  They want to be able to see family and go on vacation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

helloconnie said:


> Last week was a huge week for vaccinations with 19.3 million getting administered.  Given how many adults have received one dose, in three weeks they should all be fully vaccinated.  AND if J&J delivers their remaining 15 million doses by mid-April 64% of the adult population will be fully vaccinated and the everyone who wants the shot should have the first dose. So, if the current rate of vaccination continues, then by the end of April, 80% will be vaccinated.  That is everyone who wants the vaccine should be vaccinated by the end of April.  (25-30% of adults still say they won't get it.)  Based on this, I am hoping restrictions start to really ease by mid-April since by then everyone who wants the vaccine will be fully vaccinated or have the first shot.  What do you think?  Do you see operations at the theme parks getting back to normal by May?


Definitely not May. Very big maybe in time for the 50th and Q1 at WDW. With that many adults choosing not to get it, and no children yet, hope for herd immunity really isn't a thing. That and cases are rising again so some of the work done to slow the spread is being undone. Very disappointing. If it was a small population of adults not getting vaccinated we could move forward faster and say too bad for you, but it's a large enough number that we do have to worry about it. Which is sort of infuriating.


----------



## Eric Smith

helloconnie said:


> Last week was a huge week for vaccinations with 19.3 million getting administered.  Given how many adults have received one dose, in three weeks they should all be fully vaccinated.  AND if J&J delivers their remaining 15 million doses by mid-April 64% of the adult population will be fully vaccinated and the everyone who wants the shot should have the first dose. So, if the current rate of vaccination continues, then by the end of April, 80% will be vaccinated.  That is everyone who wants the vaccine should be vaccinated by the end of April.  (25-30% of adults still say they won't get it.)  Based on this, I am hoping restrictions start to really ease by mid-April since by then everyone who wants the vaccine will be fully vaccinated or have the first shot.  What do you think?  Do you see operations at the theme parks getting back to normal by May?


I think that's a very aggressive timeline. Even when we (the US) receives the vaccine doses, it will take time to distribute the doses to the areas where they are needed.  With Pfizer, there's 21 days between shots and think Moderna takes something like 28 days between shots.  After getting the vaccine, it takes 10-14 days to get full immunity.  All of that will take a few months at least.  There's also a question about kids since they likely won't be able to get vaccinated until next year.

I think Disney will increase capacity a bit over the summer.  I think they'll open more restaurants to accommodate the increased number of guests.  I also think fireworks will come back to Epcot by late summer.  I think the last thing to go will be masks as they don't affect how many people Disney can put in a park. I also think Disney will wait for the CDC to change their guidance before changing their mask policy.


----------



## Mango7100

helloconnie said:


> Last week was a huge week for vaccinations with 19.3 million getting administered.  Given how many adults have received one dose, in three weeks they should all be fully vaccinated.  AND if J&J delivers their remaining 15 million doses by mid-April 64% of the adult population will be fully vaccinated and the everyone who wants the shot should have the first dose. So, if the current rate of vaccination continues, then by the end of April, 80% will be vaccinated.  That is everyone who wants the vaccine should be vaccinated by the end of April.  (25-30% of adults still say they won't get it.)  Based on this, I am hoping restrictions start to really ease by mid-April since by then everyone who wants the vaccine will be fully vaccinated or have the first shot.  What do you think?  Do you see operations at the theme parks getting back to normal by May?


Nope. Kids under 16 aren’t even eligible and kids 12+ are just as efficient at spreading Covid as adults even though they aren’t as susceptible to becoming ill. Since Disney is marketed as a family park, they won’t relax restrictions with a large portion of their target population not even being allowed to be vaccinated. I think they can certainly add more offerings by summer, but it won’t be “normal” (whatever that is we don’t even know)


----------



## mrsap

*FL Governor to Sign Executive Order Banning “Vaccine Passports” at Theme Parks, Other Locations*


----------



## helloconnie

Eric Smith said:


> I think that's a very aggressive timeline. Even when we (the US) receives the vaccine doses, it will take time to distribute the doses to the areas where they are needed.  With Pfizer, there's 21 days between shots and think Moderna takes something like 28 days between shots.  After getting the vaccine, it takes 10-14 days to get full immunity.  All of that will take a few months at least.  There's also a question about kids since they likely won't be able to get vaccinated until next year.
> 
> I think Disney will increase capacity a bit over the summer.  I think they'll open more restaurants to accommodate the increased number of guests.  I also think fireworks will come back to Epcot by late summer.  I think the last thing to go will be masks as they don't affect how many people Disney can put in a park. I also think Disney will wait for the CDC to change their guidance before changing their mask policy.



There is currently 34.8 million doses that have been delivered but have not been administered yet and that is before this week's distribution.  If all three pharmaceuticals meet their March 31 deliverable, then we will see another 44.3 million doses distributed this week into next week.  The problem right now is not supply but getting the vaccines in arms.  Appointments are booked everywhere.  More resources are needed to administer the vaccines.  But the current rate of vaccinations should hold so it is only a matter of time to get them all administered.  My numbers take into consideration the two shot regime.  I have a chart that shows timing when second dose for those that have already received the first dose.  So if you get your first dose this week, in my numbers you would be fully vaccinated in three weeks. The Moderna three week interval would cause a slight change but the 80% rate would be achieved by the first week of May. And of course the full immunity would be a sliding scale as well.  Those who get their second dose this week would be fully covered in two weeks and so forth so that those who get their second dose at the end of April would be fully covered by the second week of May.  Personally, I don't think we will get to herd immunity, not because children aren't being vaccinated but because there is still 25-20% of adults who say they won't get the shot.  Herd Immunity means 95% have been vaccinated or had the virus and built immunity.  Businesses have to be allowed to fully open once the majority of adults are vaccinated.  The entire shut-down process was meant to slow down the spread in order to relieve stress on the hospital system, not to force everyone into isolation and bankrupt businesses.  This is exactly why masks will still be around for some time.  Until everyone can get vaccinated, the mask is still the best protection from spreading or getting the virus.


----------



## OKW Lover

mrsap said:


> In other news:
> 
> *“Vaccine Passports” May Be Required For Travel Starting This Summer*





mrsap said:


> *FL Governor to Sign Executive Order Banning “Vaccine Passports” at Theme Parks, Other Locations*


So, which is it going to be?


----------



## Eric Smith

OKW Lover said:


> So, which is it going to be?


I’d be surprised if the governor actually has the power to do that.  Even if he does, what purpose does that serve?


----------



## Mango7100

helloconnie said:


> So if you get your first dose this week, in my numbers you would be fully vaccinated in two weeks. The Moderna three week interval would cause a slight change but the 80% rate would be achieved by the first week of May. And



That is not correct. If you get your first dose of Pfizer this week, you get your second in approximately 21 days, not two weeks. Moderna is a 28 day interval and not a three week interval. You are not considered fully vaccinated by the CDC until 2 weeks after your second dose or two weeks after your J and J one dose.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney Cruise Line Discounts and Special Offers Released the Week of March 28, 2021*


----------



## closetmickey

mrsap said:


> *Disney Cruise Line Discounts and Special Offers Released the Week of March 28, 2021*


This makes me think that they are getting more confident that they will sail late this summer.


----------



## helloconnie

Mango7100 said:


> Nope. Kids under 16 aren’t even eligible and kids 12+ are just as efficient at spreading Covid as adults even though they aren’t as susceptible to becoming ill. Since Disney is marketed as a family park, they won’t relax restrictions with a large portion of their target population not even being allowed to be vaccinated. I think they can certainly add more offerings by summer, but it won’t be “normal” (whatever that is we don’t even know)



This is why masks will still be around for some time.  Masks are still the best bet for preventing the spread of the virus.  But keep in mind that the restrictions were originally put in place to slow the spread and relieve the stress on the hospital system.  When the majority of adults are vaccinated, this goal will be accomplished.  The virus is here to stay.  We will not get to herd immunity anytime soon, not just because of children not getting vaccinated but because 25-30% of adults still say they won't get vaccinated.  Businesses need to get back to full capacity in order to survive.  And although I get your argument on Disney's target audience being children and they won't relax restrictions because their target audience can't get vaccinated yet, they are already moving to circumvent the CDC cruise sailing ban by sailing in Europe.  Even masked, I would bet there is a lot more risk of getting infected on a cruise ship versus standing in open air lines (masked) or gathering in the open air for fireworks or parades (masked), even without social distancing.


----------



## Mango7100

helloconnie said:


> This is why masks will still be around for some time.  Masks are still the best bet for preventing the spread of the virus.  But keep in mind that the restrictions were originally put in place to slow the spread and relieve the stress on the hospital system.  When the majority of adults are vaccinated, this goal will be accomplished.  The virus is here to stay.  We will not get to herd immunity anytime soon, not just because of children not getting vaccinated but because 25-30% of adults still say they won't get vaccinated.  Businesses need to get back to full capacity in order to survive.  And although I get your argument on Disney's target audience being children and they won't relax restrictions because their target audience can't get vaccinated yet, they are already moving to circumvent the CDC cruise sailing ban by sailing in Europe.  Even masked, I would bet there is a lot more risk of getting infected on a cruise ship versus standing in open air lines (masked) or gathering in the open air for fireworks or parades (masked), even without social distancing.


Oh I agree that masks will be around for a long time and that herd immunity will not be achieved soon. I took Disney getting back to normal as dropping masks...and I don’t think they will do that anytime soon. I think they will also keep some distancing. I think they could bring back fireworks, shows, more restaurants this summer but I think they won’t under the ”safety” arguement when it’s really a ” we don’t want to spend the money” thing


----------



## helloconnie

Mango7100 said:


> That is not correct. If you get your first dose of Pfizer this week, you get your second in approximately 21 days, not two weeks. Moderna is a 28 day interval and not a three week interval. You are not considered fully vaccinated by the CDC until 2 weeks after your second dose or two weeks after your J and J one dose.



My mistype.  Corrected my other post.  You are correct and my numbers are a sliding scale of three weeks interval between doses.  Which would mean a slight change for those getting the Moderna vaccine which is a 4 week interval. That means that at the end of April, approximately 3.4% will have one more week to wait for their second dose of Moderna.  So by the first week of May approximately 80% of the adult population will have had all their shots but those who got their shots in last week of April/first week of May will not be fully covered until the third week of May.  Just as a side note, the weekly rate of vaccination I am using is more lower than the last week's rate.  So if we continue at last week's pace, the timeline shifts up.  Bottom line, any adult who wants the shot should have it within the next month and a half.


----------



## Missingmypooh

Here’s an interesting catch 22 with masks and capacity. 

went to DS to sort out an AP for my 3 yr old.

I lost count at 10 people... more than 10 people walked by the CM at the ticket door with nose or mask off. 
two people inside building had nose out, nothing was said 

fast forward to customer service and dealing with some plaids. Again, standing at the door way, greater than 10 people walked past plaids with nose out or mask off- nothing was said.

I was surprised! But this was our first stop. We spent the next three hours at DS and I understand why the CMs didn’t say anything. Almost every other party had mask off/drinking and walking/gaiters on/nose out/etc. legit, serious, mask fatigue by guests  (and forget social distancing).

upon leaving, multiple people removed mask at the escalators to the Orange garage (long live lime!)- nothing was said. 

The CMs are overwhelmed! *How can they increase capacity without changing the mandate some (maybe outside exceptions) or hiring a ton of people to “police” all day.* 

LOL that the overhead messaging changed. Cough into your hand, wash hands, and if you aren’t wearing a mask we’ll tell you to leave. Signs are literally,” wear your mask, or well ask you to leave. “ None of that influenced people.


----------



## helloconnie

And here is the announcement...

Most Americans will be eligible for Covid-19 vaccine by mid-April, Biden says (nbcnews.com)


----------



## J-Dog

Missingmypooh said:


> Here’s an interesting catch 22 with masks and capacity.
> 
> went to DS to sort out an AP for my 3 yr old.
> 
> I lost count at 10 people... more than 10 people walked by the CM at the ticket door with nose or mask off.
> two people inside building had nose out, nothing was said
> 
> fast forward to customer service and dealing with some plaids. Again, standing at the door way, greater than 10 people walked past plaids with nose out or mask off- nothing was said.
> 
> I was surprised! But this was our first stop. We spent the next three hours at DS and I understand why the CMs didn’t say anything. Almost every other party had mask off/drinking and walking/gaiters on/nose out/etc. legit, serious, mask fatigue by guests  (and forget social distancing).
> 
> upon leaving, multiple people removed mask at the escalators to the Orange garage (long live lime!)- nothing was said.
> 
> The CMs are overwhelmed! *How can they increase capacity without changing the mandate some (maybe outside exceptions) or hiring a ton of people to “police” all day.*
> 
> LOL that the overhead messaging changed. Cough into your hand, wash hands, and if you aren’t wearing a mask we’ll tell you to leave. Signs are literally,” wear your mask, or well ask you to leave. “ None of that influenced people.


Related to your post but off-topic - I've been noticing that the majority of people in my area who aren't wearing masks in public in recent days (our state has a mask mandate) are the older people. This is a new development, and I don't have any evidence for why, but my suspicion is that they are vaccinated.  People's tolerance for restrictions are going way down after being vaccinated.


----------



## helloconnie

OKW Lover said:


> So, which is it going to be?



Political Posturing.  It's not really within his domain to tell businesses they can't ask for proof of vaccine.  For instance, most ports of calls for cruise ships will require proof of vaccination so cruise lines must ask for it.  Notice that cruise lines and airlines were not mentioned as a scenario were it would not be acceptable.  How can you ban it for some businesses and not for others?


----------



## Eric Smith

J-Dog said:


> Related to your post but off-topic - I've been noticing that the majority of people in my area who aren't wearing masks in public in recent days (our state has a mask mandate) are the older people. This is a new development, and I don't have any evidence for why, but my suspicion is that they are vaccinated.  People's tolerance for "restriction fatigue" is going way down after being vaccinated.


In our area, it was usually the older people not wearing masks.  I'd say as much as 2/3.


----------



## Missingmypooh

J-Dog said:


> Related to your post but off-topic - I've been noticing that the majority of people in my area who aren't wearing masks in public in recent days (our state has a mask mandate) are the older people. This is a new development, and I don't have any evidence for why, but my suspicion is that they are vaccinated.  People's tolerance for restrictions are going way down after being vaccinated.


YES! It was mostly the older people, and then younger kids (like 6 and under).

I wonder if that’s why they didn’t say anything? Assumed they were vaccinated?


----------



## J-Dog

.


----------



## jerry557

helloconnie said:


> Political Posturing.  It's not really within his domain to tell businesses they can't ask for proof of vaccine.  For instance, most ports of calls for cruise ships will require proof of vaccination so cruise lines must ask for it.  Notice that cruise lines and airlines were not mentioned as a scenario were it would not be acceptable.  How can you ban it for some businesses and not for others?



Because the business operates in Florida. That business has to follow Florida law. Now airports and seaports may fall under federal domain. So it becomes a different issue with airlines and cruises. But the theme parks that are located in Florida is state domain.

So with this executive order, and possibly if the legislature acts too, WDW will not be allowed to ask for proof of vaccination for admission. Disney World is a business operating in Florida.

Businesses also can’t use the liability excuse either because DeSantis has banned those lawsuits as well. So you won’t be able to sue Disney if you catch COVID in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## buttersnix

Mango7100 said:


> Nope. Kids under 16 aren’t even eligible and kids 12+ are just as efficient at spreading Covid as adults even though they aren’t as susceptible to becoming ill. Since Disney is marketed as a family park, they won’t relax restrictions with a large portion of their target population not even being allowed to be vaccinated. I think they can certainly add more offerings by summer, but it won’t be “normal” (whatever that is we don’t even know)


I don’t think the kids thing is accurate. There was a study in Iceland and this is what they found 
“This 40,000-person study found that children under 15 were about half as likely as adults to be infected, and only half as likely as adults to transmit the virus to others. Almost all the coronavirus transmissions to children came from adults.”


----------



## Spridell

jerry557 said:


> Because the business operates in Florida. That business has to follow Florida law. Now airports and seaports may fall under federal domain. So it becomes a different issue with airlines and cruises. But the theme parks that are located in Florida is state domain.
> 
> So with this executive order, and possibly if the legislature acts too, WDW will not be allowed to ask for proof of vaccination for admission. Disney World is a business operating in Florida.
> 
> Businesses also can’t use the liability excuse either because DeSantis has banned those lawsuits as well. So you won’t be able to sue Disney if you catch COVID in the Magic Kingdom.



yeah.  The legislatures in the states do have the power to do this.

This is going to get interesting.................


----------



## xuxa777

buttersnix said:


> I don’t think the kids thing is accurate. There was a study in Iceland and this is what they found
> “This 40,000-person study found that children under 15 were about half as likely as adults to be infected, and only half as likely as adults to transmit the virus to others. Almost all the coronavirus transmissions to children came from adults.”


and you are exactly right, many other studies in the US and around the world say the same thing


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Spridell said:


> yeah.  The legislatures in the states do have the power to do this.
> 
> This is going to get interesting.................



I'd be all for a vaccine passport if it meant we could do away with masks, bring back shows/fireworks, raise capacity, etc. In other words, give me normality and you can look at my vaccine card all you want.  

I'm so ready for this to be over. But I know we all feel that way.


----------



## hereforthechurros

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'd be all for a vaccine passport if it meant we could do away with masks, bring back shows/fireworks, raise capacity, etc. In other words, give me normality and you can look at my vaccine card all you want.
> 
> I'm so ready for this to be over. But I know we all feel that way.


This is where I am. You cannot force people to be vaccinated but we can’t all continue to be locked down because of it. That’s not fair to those willing to get it. Don’t get vaccinated but certain businesses may not allow you in.

Crazy that so many of the anti-mask, anti-shutdown crowd is now the anti-vaccine crowd. Like, what do you people want?!


----------



## jerry557

hereforthechurros said:


> This is where I am. You cannot force people to be vaccinated but we can’t all continue to be locked down because of it. That’s not fair to those willing to get it. Don’t get vaccinated but certain businesses may not allow you in.
> 
> Crazy that so many of the anti-mask, anti-shutdown crowd is now the anti-vaccine crowd. Like, what do you people want?!



But it won't. Doctors and the CDC say we all still need to wear masks and do social distancing even after the vaccine. If you say we can end masks and social distancing when 80% of the population is vaccinated (herd immunity), that would be an incentive. But they are NOT saying that at all.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jerry557 said:


> But it won't. Doctors and the CDC say we all still need to wear masks and do social distancing even after the vaccine. If you say we can end masks and social distancing when 80% of the population is vaccinated (herd immunity), that would be an incentive. But they are NOT saying that at all.


Are you saying people aren’t getting the shot because they don’t believe it will help? Or not getting to because they’ll still have to wear masks for a few more months? Masks make obvious sense. While we’re rolling things out we still have to be safe. Main reason we are in a race right now is the more unvaccinated people we have the more chance for mutation and variants we cannot control.

We won’t know how many eligible adults are vaccinated until late spring/summer. From there we can start quantifying percentages.


----------



## mrsap

Epcot from above!! It looks so empty!!!



(no, I’m not trying to change the subject or anything...)


----------



## jerry557

hereforthechurros said:


> Are you saying people aren’t getting the shot because they don’t believe it will help? Or not getting to because they’ll still have to wear masks for a few more months? Masks make obvious sense. While we’re rolling things out we still have to be safe. Main reason we are in a race right now is the more unvaccinated people we have the more chance for mutation and variants we cannot control.
> 
> We won’t know how many eligible adults are vaccinated until late spring/summer. From there we can start quantifying percentages.



My point is that it's not like they are saying, "Hey everyone! The quicker we all get vaccinated the faster we can take our masks off, take down the plexiglass, and see firework shows!" They are not saying that at all. The CDC has not put out any guidance of when such mandates should be lifted. Has Disney put out any information on what is needed for them to relax the mandates in the parks? I don't think so. If they have, let me know.

You also disregard the fact some people have legitimate reasons to be hesitant to get the vaccine. They may have had adverse reactions to vaccinations in the past and thus fear this one. And some people ultimately may not like the idea of governments and businesses (who are both primarily motivated by profits and money) forcing them to inject a vaccine that was rushed through development. And of course you have some religious people who don't get vaccines also. What do you do about them? Are those people no longer welcome in Disney World or on airplanes?

I have a coworker that got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine last Thursday. He's now called out sick Friday and Monday. You think that makes me excited to go out and get it? I tested positive last summer for COVID and had no symptoms. Now you want me to go and get a shot that might make me sick in order to ward off a virus that doesn't make me sick? It doesn't make sense. At some point down the line, MAYBE I'll think about getting the J&J one if the reports continue to be positive that it doesn't have many side effects. But I ain't touching that Pfizer one! No way.


----------



## Oldnewfan

J-Dog said:


> Related to your post but off-topic - I've been noticing that the majority of people in my area who aren't wearing masks in public in recent days (our state has a mask mandate) are the older people. This is a new development, and I don't have any evidence for why, but my suspicion is that they are vaccinated.  People's tolerance for restrictions are going way down after being vaccinated.


Mine has. I fight it but is has. Honestly its dropping way off in my part of Georgia.


----------



## hereforthechurros

jerry557 said:


> My point is that it's not like they are saying, "Hey everyone! The quicker we all get vaccinated the faster we can take our masks off, take down the plexiglass, and see firework shows!" They are not saying that at all. The CDC has not put out any guidance of when such mandates should be lifted. Has Disney put out any information on what is needed for them to relax the mandates in the parks? I don't think so. If they have, let me know.
> 
> You also disregard the fact some people have legitimate reasons to be hesitant to get the vaccine. They may have had adverse reactions to vaccinations in the past and thus fear this one. And some people ultimately may not like the idea of governments and businesses (who are both primarily motivated by profits and money) forcing them to inject a vaccine that was rushed through development. And of course you have some religious people who don't get vaccines also. What do you do about them? Are those people no longer welcome in Disney World or on airplanes?
> 
> I have a coworker that got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine last Thursday. He's now called out sick Friday and Monday. You think that makes me excited to go out and get it? I tested positive last summer for COVID and had no symptoms. Now you want me to go and get a shot that might make me sick in order to ward off a virus that doesn't make me sick? It doesn't make sense. At some point down the line, MAYBE I'll think about getting the J&J one if the reports continue to be positive that it doesn't have many side effects. But I ain't touching that Pfizer one! No way.


We don’t expect vaccine rates to be 100%. We have to take in account a small amount of people who cannot get it. 30% is not a small amount and will absolutely hold us back from getting to normal. Side effects are mild in the vast majority of people. They are not the same as long term effects in the slightest. My husband and I both had COVID. He just got his vaccine last week, no side effects. But our respective experiences are anecdotal and don’t mean much.

The vaccines were not rushed through. I won’t go into it here but there are plenty of resources out there to show you that coronavirus vaccine have been in the works for decades and it shows what the world can accomplish when we pour resources into an emergency situation. If these vaccines hadn’t have passed testing they wouldn’t be on the market. Plenty of vaccines don’t make it to market. Even in this case so many were being developed but couldn’t cut it in trials. Plain and simple.

Your doubts are unfounded but they’re still yours. Hence why we cannot force people. But you cannot force business to cater to you either. And we don’t have the info you want yet as far as what exactly has to happen for things to reopen as normal/no masks, we have to wait for infection rates to drop.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mrsap said:


> View attachment 565901
> 
> Epcot from above!! It looks so empty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (no, I’m not trying to change the subject or anything...)


Wow I’ve been used to the walls for so long now I forgot how much land is actually behind them!


----------



## leahgoogle

jerry557 said:


> My point is that it's not like they are saying, "Hey everyone! The quicker we all get vaccinated the faster we can take our masks off, take down the plexiglass, and see firework shows!" They are not saying that at all. The CDC has not put out any guidance of when such mandates should be lifted. Has Disney put out any information on what is needed for them to relax the mandates in the parks? I don't think so. If they have, let me know.
> 
> You also disregard the fact some people have legitimate reasons to be hesitant to get the vaccine. They may have had adverse reactions to vaccinations in the past and thus fear this one. And some people ultimately may not like the idea of governments and businesses (who are both primarily motivated by profits and money) forcing them to inject a vaccine that was rushed through development. And of course you have some religious people who don't get vaccines also. What do you do about them? Are those people no longer welcome in Disney World or on airplanes?
> 
> I have a coworker that got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine last Thursday. He's now called out sick Friday and Monday. You think that makes me excited to go out and get it? I tested positive last summer for COVID and had no symptoms. Now you want me to go and get a shot that might make me sick in order to ward off a virus that doesn't make me sick? It doesn't make sense. At some point down the line, MAYBE I'll think about getting the J&J one if the reports continue to be positive that it doesn't have many side effects. But I ain't touching that Pfizer one! No way.



Thank you for saying this!!! People automatically assume that if someone doesn't want the vaccine, they are some crazy anti-vaxxer. I have a daughter that reacted poorly to some childhood vaccines. I know family friends who have been injured, as well (one almost died and was paralyzed for weeks). Our family all had covid and it was no more than a cold for us. I understand that it is not like that for some and they should get the vaccine, but we are in no rush and don't plan on getting vaccinated for a disease that our immune system can handle given the risk for vaccine injury as evidenced by past experience. Nobody should be excluded for not getting a vaccine. Vaccine passports are stepping over the line IMO. And, get ready to get a booster 2-3 times a year. No, thanks. I will rely on my immune system since it has proven itself.


----------



## buttersnix

Oldnewfan said:


> Mine has. I fight it but is has. Honestly its dropping way off in my part of Georgia.


Yeah same here. Plus I’ve gotten the first Pfizer dose so I’m about as vaccinated as I can be. In my area they opened the local amusement park and I think they are having trouble with social distancing. They’re trying to run the rides half full but everyone is crowding shoulder to shoulder in line so it seems silly to then space people out on the actual ride. On at least one water ride, where there are like ten to a raft, they were only putting parties and families that came together on at a time, so people were saying they were “family” with the strangers behind them to load the boats up more.  I’m sure Disney is better at maintaining control but it is interesting to watch.


----------



## leahgoogle

hereforthechurros said:


> We don’t expect vaccine rates to be 100%. We have to take in account a small people who cannot get it. 30% is not a small amount and will absolutely hold us back from getting to normal. Side effects are mild in the vast majority of people. They are not the same as long term effects in the slightest. My husband and I both had COVID. He just got his vaccine last week, no side effects. But our respective experiences are anecdotal and don’t mean much.
> 
> The vaccines were not rushed through. I won’t go into it here but there are plenty of resources out there to show you that coronavirus vaccine have been in the works for decades and it shows what the world can accomplish when we pour resources into an emergency situation. If these vaccines hadn’t have passed testing they wouldn’t be on the market. Plenty of vaccines don’t make it to market. Even in this case so many were being developed but couldn’t cut it in trials. Plain and simple.
> 
> Your doubts are unfounded but they’re still yours. Hence why we cannot force people. But you cannot force business to cater to you either. And we don’t have the info you want yet as far as what exactly has to happen for things to reopen as normal/no masks, we have to wait for infection rates to drop.



His doubts are actually not unfounded. They are based on what he has seen. There are plenty of people who have been injured by this vaccine. And, in his case (as, in mine) the risk for adverse side-effects from the vaccine is greater than the side effects of the covid we had. So, your experience has been positive with the vaccine which is great. But, just because someone doesn't agree doesn't mean it is unfounded.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

helloconnie said:


> And here is the announcement...
> 
> Most Americans will be eligible for Covid-19 vaccine by mid-April, Biden says (nbcnews.com)


as of right now even with that my husband and myself will have to.  wait until end of April not that we have covid but been exposed and will have to wait that long. we are in the group that should be first but still have to wait


----------



## hereforthechurros

leahgoogle said:


> Thank you for saying this!!! People automatically assume that if someone doesn't want the vaccine, they are some crazy anti-vaxxer. I have a daughter that reacted poorly to some childhood vaccines. I know family friends who have been injured, as well (one almost died and was paralyzed for weeks). Our family all had covid and it was no more than a cold for us. I understand that it is not like that for some and they should get the vaccine, but we are in no rush and don't plan on getting vaccinated for a disease that our immune system can handle given the risk for vaccine injury as evidenced by past experience. Nobody should be excluded for not getting a vaccine. Vaccine passports are stepping over the line IMO. And, get ready to get a booster 2-3 times a year. No, thanks. I will rely on my immune system since it has proven itself.


unvaccinated people can continue to spread the virus and also give the virus opportunities to morph into other variants. It’s a little more complex that your individual immune system. We understand vaccine rates cannot be 100% because of those unable to receive it. People choosing to get vaccinated are doing so for their own safety but also the greater good.


----------



## J-Dog

Oldnewfan said:


> Mine has. I fight it but is has. Honestly its dropping way off in my part of Georgia.


My area was about 60% mask compliance even in the beginning, and it's much lower than that now. I still wear mine in public, but I ask myself everyday - if today is the day I join the crowd and don't bother anymore.


----------



## mrsap

*Ooooh look!! Cupcakes!!!!!!!!!!!*

*4 COLORFUL Cupcakes Are Coming to Disney Springs in April!*


----------



## J-Dog

jerry557 said:


> But it won't. Doctors and the CDC say we all still need to wear masks and do social distancing even after the vaccine. If you say we can end masks and social distancing when 80% of the population is vaccinated (herd immunity), that would *be an incentive*. But they are NOT saying that at all.


I totally agree and have said that same thing earlier in this thread.


----------



## hereforthechurros

leahgoogle said:


> His doubts are actually not unfounded. They are based on what he has seen. There are plenty of people who have been injured by this vaccine. And, in his case (as, in mine) the risk for adverse side-effects from the vaccine is greater than the side effects of the covid we had. So, your experience has been positive with the vaccine which is great. But, just because someone doesn't agree doesn't mean it is unfounded.


Far far FAR more people have had no issues with the vaccine other than normal soreness, fatigue, possible fever. Mostly lasting 24 hours. That’s not injury. I haven’t had my vaccine yet, scheduled for Wednesday. I was pointing out that my husband having no side effects and OP’s friend having side effects doesn’t mean anything frankly. Anecdotal experiences do not equal scientific proof.

Again, if a large percentage of us don’t get it we’re signing up for masks and distancing for a long time. We can’t have it both ways.


----------



## jlwhitney

Missingmypooh said:


> Here’s an interesting catch 22 with masks and capacity.
> 
> went to DS to sort out an AP for my 3 yr old.
> 
> I lost count at 10 people... more than 10 people walked by the CM at the ticket door with nose or mask off.
> two people inside building had nose out, nothing was said
> 
> fast forward to customer service and dealing with some plaids. Again, standing at the door way, greater than 10 people walked past plaids with nose out or mask off- nothing was said.
> 
> I was surprised! But this was our first stop. We spent the next three hours at DS and I understand why the CMs didn’t say anything. Almost every other party had mask off/drinking and walking/gaiters on/nose out/etc. legit, serious, mask fatigue by guests  (and forget social distancing).
> 
> upon leaving, multiple people removed mask at the escalators to the Orange garage (long live lime!)- nothing was said.
> 
> The CMs are overwhelmed! *How can they increase capacity without changing the mandate some (maybe outside exceptions) or hiring a ton of people to “police” all day.*
> 
> LOL that the overhead messaging changed. Cough into your hand, wash hands, and if you aren’t wearing a mask we’ll tell you to leave. Signs are literally,” wear your mask, or well ask you to leave. “ None of that influenced people.



Wait for summer with the high temps and humidity and tons of people....its gonna be bad. It will be nothing like last summer since there will be thousands more in the parks, CM won't easily be able to catch everyone also. I really feel bad for them.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mrsap said:


> *Ooooh look!! Cupcakes!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *4 COLORFUL Cupcakes Are Coming to Disney Springs in April!*


Typical Disney, throwing more cupcakes at us when we just want FastPass back


----------



## mrsap

hereforthechurros said:


> Typical Disney, just throwing more cupcakes at us when we just want FastPass back



   just throwing out a distraction to change the subject!! Cupcakes and ice cream are always a sure bet!!!


----------



## Poohbear538

mrsap said:


> *Ooooh look!! Cupcakes!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *4 COLORFUL Cupcakes Are Coming to Disney Springs in April!*


I want to try the unicorn one . They also have tequila ones coming in May. I do love some tequila!


----------



## mrsap

Poohbear538 said:


> I want to try the unicorn one . They also have tequila ones coming in May. I do love some tequila!



The sprinkles one is more up my alley


----------



## Poohbear538

mrsap said:


> The sprinkles one is more up my alley


I tried the whiskey one they had and it was pretty good.


----------



## SierraT

leahgoogle said:


> His doubts are actually not unfounded. They are based on what he has seen. There are plenty of people who have been injured by this vaccine. And, in his case (as, in mine) the risk for adverse side-effects from the vaccine is greater than the side effects of the covid we had. So, your experience has been positive with the vaccine which is great. But, just because someone doesn't agree doesn't mean it is unfounded.


You’re right.  People have been injured but have also died.   My father had a severe reaction and is still recovering after two weeks.  

Not everyone who is refusing this vaccine is an anti-vaxxer.   If some cared to look, the CDC has reported there are twice the vaccine deaths already this year (the VAERS site is also a good place to read for statistics).   I think some need to make the best decision for their own families and others need to be respectful of those decisions.  

As far as theme parks, cruises, air travel, health passport requirements of any kind will be the last of my visits to any and all.  We have rights under HIPAA.


----------



## Mango7100

buttersnix said:


> I don’t think the kids thing is accurate. There was a study in Iceland and this is what they found
> “This 40,000-person study found that children under 15 were about half as likely as adults to be infected, and only half as likely as adults to transmit the virus to others. Almost all the coronavirus transmissions to children came from adults.”


Sorry, I did see that and should  have said 15+ for that study. The elementary kids don’t appear to be a big deal but it gets murkier with the middle school to high school crowd. It also depends on the situation and mitigation efforts. There was a case study about a summer camp in GA last year where a majority of kids became infected—of course they were housed together and were not wearing masks so that obviously is a higher risk scenario. There also was a daycare study in Texas (I think) where cases were documented from young children to adult—one 8 month old infected 2 family members. Schools have been pretty low with transmission in school in part to age and precautions.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SierraT said:


> You’re right.  People have been injured but have also died.   My father had a severe reaction and is still recovering after two weeks.
> 
> Not everyone who is refusing this vaccine is an anti-vaxxer.   If some cared to look, the CDC has reported there are twice the vaccine deaths already this year (the VAERS site is also a good place to read for statistics).   I think some need to make the best decision for their own families and others need to be respectful of those decisions.
> 
> As far as theme parks, cruises, air travel, health passport requirements of any kind will be the last of my visits to any and all.  We have rights under HIPAA.


For those wondering...
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/adverse-events.html
“126 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through March 22, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 2,216 reports of death (0.0018%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. CDC and FDA physicians review each case report of death as soon as notified and CDC requests medical records to further assess reports. A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records revealed no evidence that vaccination contributed to patient deaths.”

No one is saying we should force people to get it. We’re saying it MAY stop those who don’t from participating in some things moving forward if businesses choose to require proof. The debate is around a Vaccine Passport. Doesn’t mean it will happen. But either way, if enough people don’t get it we’re in for the long haul.


----------



## BL82

SierraT said:


> You’re right.  People have been injured but have also died.   My father had a severe reaction and is still recovering after two weeks.
> 
> Not everyone who is refusing this vaccine is an anti-vaxxer.   If some cared to look, the CDC has reported there are twice the vaccine deaths already this year (the VAERS site is also a good place to read for statistics).   *I think some need to make the best decision for their own families and others need to be respectful of those decisions.*
> 
> As far as theme parks, cruises, air travel, health passport requirements of any kind will be the last of my visits to any and all.  We have rights under HIPAA.



That seems to be theme around here, don’t want the vaccine and you’re made out to be selfish or whatever else. I have a right to not get it and that is the bottom line.


----------



## Oldnewfan

BL82 said:


> That seems to be theme around here, don’t want the vaccine and you’re made out to be selfish or whatever else. I have a right to not get it and that is the bottom line.


Totally agree. Everyone is free to get their antibodies one way or another. To clarify i opted for the vaccine. I liked the odds better than building resistance the other way.


----------



## hereforthechurros

BL82 said:


> That seems to be theme around here, don’t want the vaccine and you’re made out to be selfish or whatever else. I have a right to not get it and that is the bottom line.


That’s fine as long as you understand that if enough of us don’t get it we’re in this mess for the long haul. And 30% not getting it and continuing to spread it and allowing variants to develop is a problem for all of us.

Sadly this is our best path forward and from the amount people in here saying they won’t get it, Disney won’t be dropping masks anytime soon. Seeing vaccine passports considered, to me, signals there are fears the amount of people we need to get it won’t, and there needs to be a way for the economy to move forward without those people.


----------



## Oldnewfan

Oldnewfan said:


> Totally agree. Everyone is free to get their antibodies one way or another.


I just rolled the dice with the vaccine for mine. I like the odds better than the alternative.


----------



## leahgoogle

hereforthechurros said:


> unvaccinated people can continue to spread the virus and also give the virus opportunities to morph into other variants. It’s a little more complex that your individual immune system. We understand vaccine rates cannot be 100% because of those unable to receive it. People choosing to get vaccinated are doing so for their own safety but also the greater good.


I agree and people who can't get it should not be vilified. Also, it is going to morph into other variants regardless. It is a virus. Did you know that H1N1 is actually a variant of the Spanish Flu? This virus is not going anywhere.


----------



## mrsap

*Harambe Market Returns to Modified Operations Next Week at Animal Kingdom*


----------



## BL82

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s fine as long as you understand that if enough of us don’t get it we’re in this mess for the long haul. And 30% not getting it and continuing to spread it and allowing variants to develop is a problem for all of us.
> 
> Sadly this is our best path forward and from the amount people in here saying they won’t get it, Disney won’t be dropping masks anytime soon. Seeing vaccine passports considered, to me, signals there are fears the amount of people we need to get it won’t, and there needs to be a way for the economy to move forward without those people.


So your saying if I choose not to get the vaccine then I should not have access to certain things the ones that do get the vaccine do? In other words in your mind not being vaccinated should be like the scarlet letter then? That’s a slippery slope to be on and one that could end badly.


----------



## hertamaniac

*Despite CDC Order, Cruise Lines Offer June Bookings From US*


----------



## Oldnewfan

BL82 said:


> So your saying if I choose not to get the vaccine then I should not have access to certain things the ones that do get the vaccine do? In other words in your mind not being vaccinated should be like the scarlet letter then? That’s a slippery slope to be on and one that could end badly.


I dont know if that was the intent. I can say that there will be little appetite to follow measures in place to protect others once most who can recieve it do.  There just won't. I don't like the idea of exclusion but there won't be many willing to continue with the measures to protect a voluntary decision. The concensus will be to "do what you feel you need to but I'm not wearing this blank mask anymore".  That's already happening or already happened.  We'll see much more of it and like I see already a real lack of enforcement.


----------



## Jennasis

BL82 said:


> So your saying if I choose not to get the vaccine then I *should* not have access to certain things the ones that do get the vaccine do? In other words in your mind not being vaccinated should be like the scarlet letter then? That’s a slippery slope to be on and one that could end badly.



I don't know if "should" is the right word....I think "may" is correct.


----------



## MickeyWaffles

I mean I know no one cares about anything anymore but 95% of these posts have exactly nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## mrsap

*Disney MagicMobile Now Available for Disney World Guests*


*How to Activate and Set Up Disney MagicMobile*


----------



## Missingmypooh

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean I know no one cares about anything anymore but 95% of these posts have exactly nothing to do with the thread topic.


New day... PLEASE NEW TOPICS.


----------



## rpb718

I'm not seeing MagicMobile as doing anything to speed up park entry for families or large groups with one or 2 folks handling access for others.  Thoughts?


----------



## preemiemama

rpb718 said:


> I'm not seeing MagicMobile as doing anything to speed up park entry for families or large groups with one or 2 folks handling access for others.  Thoughts?


Agreed.  If you are only dealing with your own pass, you can tap and enter and it works like a MB it seems.  However, I handle the passes for my DH and DS.  So I have to open the phone and the app (or the wallet?) and swipe to each pass before tapping.  That will take me some time, and I am comfortable with technology.  Imagine someone who is not, or someone with multiple little ones with them, or a larger group?  It will take some time.


----------



## BrianL

My advice is to just ignore the off-topic posts and move along. This is for operational updates only and to keep it on topic, I do wish that Magic Mobile thing was on Android too, not that I'm the type to use it. FYI, you sould use your phone for FP/MaxPass at Disneyland and one phone could swipe in multiple people - it didn't seem too hard for people to manage really. The only thing I think slowed it down was that those were barcode readers and in the Cali sun I think the scanners had trouble reading the screens. This will use NFC tech so that won't be an issue.


----------



## mrsap

*MagicMobile to Support Charging to Hotel Folio Soon*


----------



## CarolynFH

rpb718 said:


> I'm not seeing MagicMobile as doing anything to speed up park entry for families or large groups with one or 2 folks handling access for others.  Thoughts?





preemiemama said:


> Agreed.  If you are only dealing with your own pass, you can tap and enter and it works like a MB it seems.  However, I handle the passes for my DH and DS.  So I have to open the phone and the app (or the wallet?) and swipe to each pass before tapping.  That will take me some time, and I am comfortable with technology.  Imagine someone who is not, or someone with multiple little ones with them, or a larger group?  It will take some time.


I agree. I believe that’s one reason that Disney will still use MBs. Your other group members can have MBs so your phone/watch only has to take care of you. That is, of course, unless you have a child (like my grandson!) who likes to take their MB off and on and then lose it somewhere without telling you until it’s time to use it.


----------



## helloconnie

Betty Rohrer said:


> as of right now even with that my husband and myself will have to.  wait until end of April not that we have covid but been exposed and will have to wait that long. we are in the group that should be first but still have to wait



Are you saying you need to wait because you have been exposed?  I would think if you test negative, you are good to go.


----------



## hereforthechurros

MickeyWaffles said:


> I mean I know no one cares about anything anymore but 95% of these posts have exactly nothing to do with the thread topic.


The topic was vaccine passports, that the governor of FL said he would ban via EO, which would directly effect WDW. As conversations tend to do, it grew and expanded and is done now. Not a big deal.


----------



## OKW Lover

BL82 said:


> So your saying if I choose not to get the vaccine then I should not have access to certain things the ones that do get the vaccine do?


Right.  Its the responsible thing to do for all of society, not just for the individual.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Been meaning to ask for days, is the facial recognition software being tested on a few at MK or is it everyone coming in the gates? Does that also slow things down or is it similar timing to the finger scan?


----------



## tink2424

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s fine as long as you understand that if enough of us don’t get it we’re in this mess for the long haul. And 30% not getting it and continuing to spread it and allowing variants to develop is a problem for all of us.
> 
> Sadly this is our best path forward and from the amount people in here saying they won’t get it, Disney won’t be dropping masks anytime soon. Seeing vaccine passports considered, to me, signals there are fears the amount of people we need to get it won’t, and there needs to be a way for the economy to move forward without those people.



You do realize that vaccinated people can make variants as well?  Since the vaccine does not prevent you from getting COVID you are actually worse than a non-vaccinated person as you will do very well against the strains your vaccine is for but the viruses that have other characteristics will proliferate in your body more since it will take longer for your own immune system to recognize it and make antibodies to it.  That means you are more likely to spreading the variant.

Someone that hasn't had the vaccine will mount an immune response that will target multiple points on the virus and will either beat it or die.  And yes they can create variants but they aren't more likely to than a vaccinated person.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm really excited about those new cupcakes.


----------



## juju12345

tink2424 said:


> Yes, you are correct there are a lot of adverse events for these vaccines and we know that they are always under reported by quite a bit for all drugs/vaccines.  And yes over 2,000 people have died from the vaccines in the US to date.
> 
> And HIPAA doesn't give us our rights the constitution does.


2,000 people have not died from vaccines. Every death after a vaccine gets reported but it does not mean the vaccine CAUSED the death. There is not a higher death rate after vaccine. A certain number of people will die in the days following a vaccine bc a certain number of people die in any given day. Sorry to be off topic but I can’t stand misinformation.


----------



## SMRT-1

tink2424 said:


> Yes, you are correct there are a lot of adverse events for these vaccines and we know that they are always under reported by quite a bit for all drugs/vaccines.  *And yes over 2,000 people have died from the vaccines in the US to date*.
> 
> And HIPAA doesn't give us our rights the constitution does.


I really try to avoid getting into these off-topic discussions, but I can't let misinformed statements like this go unchecked.

2000 people *HAVE NOT* "died from the vaccine." 2000+ people who had received the vaccine have died. Those are two VERY different statements. Based on the investigations into the deaths, the majority of the people who have died after receiving the vaccine were already seriously ill, and the timing of the deaths with vaccination is simply coincidental. According to the CDC, there has not been any link found between the deaths and the vaccine.

Please stop believing/spreading misinformation.


----------



## Poohbear538

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm really excited about those new cupcakes.


Which ones?


----------



## mrsap

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm really excited about those new cupcakes.





Poohbear538 said:


> Which ones?



I think the sprinkled cupcakes look delicious!!!


----------



## BL82

OKW Lover said:


> Right.  Its the responsible thing to do for all of society, not just for the individual.



No thanks!!


----------



## Poohbear538

mrsap said:


> I think the sprinkled cupcakes look delicious!!!


These are hubbys favorite. I’m partial to the strawberry and caramel ones.


----------



## xuxa777

SMRT-1 said:


> I really try to avoid getting into these off-topic discussions, but I can't let misinformed statements like this go unchecked.
> 
> 2000 people *HAVE NOT* "died from the vaccine." 2000+ people who had received the vaccine have died. Those are two VERY different statements. Based on the investigations into the deaths, the majority of the people who have died after receiving the vaccine were already seriously ill, and the timing of the deaths with vaccination is simply coincidental. According to the CDC, there has not been any link found between the deaths and the vaccine.
> 
> Please stop believing/spreading misinformation.



Yup exactly like covid, not necessarily died from Covid but with covid and considered a covid death.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Poohbear538 said:


> Which ones?


I've never met a cupcake I didn't like!


----------



## bffer

This is a cupcake only thread now....


----------



## OKW Lover

BL82 said:


> No thanks!!


Then I hope you won't feel to deprived when you can't do the things that vaccinated people do.


----------



## tink2424

juju12345 said:


> 2,000 people have not died from vaccines. Every death after a vaccine gets reported but it does not mean the vaccine CAUSED the death. There is not a higher death rate after vaccine. A certain number of people will die in the days following a vaccine bc a certain number of people die in any given day. Sorry to be off topic but I can’t stand misinformation.



You may be right but you may be wrong.  We don't know if these people would have died one way or the other the same as some with COVID.  So if you count all the COVID deaths as deaths from COVID then you have to do the same for the vaccine.

And I don't want to continue to be off topic so I will refrain from any further replies.  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## mrsap

@HokieRaven5 (some *hopefully* good news for you!)


*Cast Riding Tomorrowland and PeopleMover, Attraction Audio Turned On Ahead of Reopening*


----------



## MickeyWaffles

hereforthechurros said:


> The topic was vaccine passports, that the governor of FL said he would ban via EO, which would directly effect WDW. As conversations tend to do, it grew and expanded and is done now. Not a big deal.



Grew & expanded and was loaded with nonsense. How is it done? The discussion still seems pretty lively at this moment ...

Just sad that every thread on here these days just evolves into a mask or vaccine debate. There’s other stuff to talk about (nobody here seems to care about Disneyland reopening logistics and speculation - discussion that is robust on other boards) and time and time again here it’s back to masks and vaccines. Nobody here is changing anyone’s mind on how they feel about those things so it’s totally pointless to go on and on about it.

Most of the good sources we had here have moved on though so we’re really just stuck with the mask and vax stuff now. Just sad.


----------



## HokieRaven5

mrsap said:


> @HokieRaven5 (some *hopefully* good news for you!)
> 
> 
> *Cast Riding Tomorrowland and PeopleMover, Attraction Audio Turned On Ahead of Reopening*



Was just coming in here to say that! Cast Members are being PeopleMoved about! Let's GO!


----------



## Eeyore daily

hereforthechurros said:


> Been meaning to ask for days, is the facial recognition software being tested on a few at MK or is it everyone coming in the gates? Does that also slow things down or is it similar timing to the finger scan?


I thought I saw it being tested on those who decided to go through that line if that makes sense.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

This thread has meandered FAR from being related to “Disney Rumors and News” and leans heavily towards vaccine information/disinformation and argument.  Enough; topic closed.

For any actual guidance or information related to policy and experience related to travel on Disney Cruises, at Disney Resorts or in Disney Theme Parks, please visit the applicable forum for that topic here on the DISboards.


----------

